# Horse talk for mature people over 40



## gigem88

HI, I'm 47 and have had horses on and off my whole life. Currently I have an Arab mare (who will foal in April or May), a half-arab gelding (who looks full blooded and is a challenge to ride!) and my sister's QH gelding who is semi_retired (and his current title is head babysitter for my son).

I've ridden racehorses, jumpers, barrel racers, pole benders, dressage and trail horses. My husband and I recently bought our own place and it is wonderful! I feel like a teenager again with my horses so close.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Hello all,
I'm 46 and just got ack into horses about a year ago after getting out of them to raise a family when i was in my 20s. I grew up with horses. My first horse was a pony and i was so young i don't even remember her but my mom has loads of pics of the little guy/gal? and pics of me riding so I'm assured that was my first. the first one i remember was a pair of palomino ponies when i was in grade school. we rode their little hoofs off literally. I remember the trimmer telling us "there is noting to trim you kids need to stay off the pavement and ride on the grass from now on". we sold the ponies now dead broke bomb proof for way more then we paid and moved up the chain through some bigger ponies to half Arabs and eventually registered Arabs then finally we had some really nicely bred Arabs. 
So I was in my mid 20s and fell in love and when i had had my first child I could no longer afford my horse and we sold him. I always rode every chance i got which was not often. My kids have been grown and gone for a few years and i started getting the itch to have a horse again. After Hurricane Katrina we lost our home in New Orleans and moved to the country and So i bought a little Polish Arabian mare. well she was lonely so now she has 3 friends (which is about 2 too many LOL) and there we are. I fell like I'm learning a lot of things all over....


----------



## mildot

45 here. Started riding a year ago.

Here's my leased Appendix QH mare Calypso

I took her on in mid October and have been working hard with her ever since. I ride usually three to five times a week, mostly school work on dressage during the week and trail riding on the farm's trail network during the weekends.

I recently started jumping lessons with her and she loves to jump. Unfortunately I came off on the last jump of my lesson last Friday (1/27) and separated my right collarbone from the shoulder. I should get back on the saddle in a month or so, God willing.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Hrmph, the 40's have it so far:-|

Because I can't type the number, let's just say I was born in 1947 and we farmed with horses, on our small Old McDonald's dairy farm, until I was four:shock::shock:

I got my first ride on the work mare when I was two, started riding, bareback, behind my maternal-side cousin when I was ten, started breaking/training for my paternal grandpap when I was 12.

I got my very own first horse when I was 12. I raised/trained her foal (that no one knew she was carrying until he showed up one day in May), and we were best buds until I laid him to rest with cancer when he was 29 and I was 42.

I was so devastated, I stayed out of horses for year. One day a big ole stock trailer came lumbering up my road and I rushed to see what horses were in it. It was full of cattle but my excitement to see horses told me that I should start looking for another horse.

Thus came my second group of Keeper Horses who are still with me. The very handsome and intelligent TWH in my avatar was 16 when that was taken on a 250-horse ride. He is now 24, has been with me as coming 3 yr old and now has metabolic issues. We have grown old and arthritic together - he is my heart horse

My current four (three TWH's and a 26 yr old Arab) are my last crew. I will be doing good to see the 16 & 17 year olds out of this life. I won't buy a younger horse that I would have to worry about after I'm six feet under and it's still here left to the Fate's:-(

I feel very fortunate to have had decent jobs all my life, that allowed me to stay broke because of my horse habits

Many of the people who called me stupid for spending my money on "those d*** hayburners" either aren't around anymore, are on breathing machines, and/or are STILL "trying to find themselves" thru the haze of pills and alcohol. I am a Babyboomer ya know -- Haight-Ashbury was the place to be in the 60's:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Faceman

Well, 40 is starting to be a long time ago...:rofl:

I am 64 and come from an Appy family. My grandfather raised Appys 90 years ago, and I bred and raised Appys and Araloosas for 20 years, until I stopped breeding about 7 years ago. My father was in the military, so our Appy idiocy sort of skipped a generation, although I had horses off and on during my childhood while we were in the states.

I am retired now and living in Branson, but still have 5 horses that are on my ranch in Arkansas, which one of my sons is buying from me...the term buying is used somewhat loosely here...:?

WildAcreFarms, Katrina changed a lot of lives. Mrs. Face helped to evacuate our best friend to Baton Rouge a few days before Katrina hit. I also gifted a couple of my broodmares to a guy in southern Mississippi who lost his Appy herd to the storm. When I was in the oil business I worked in Metarie at the base of the causeway in 1984 and 1985 - we lived across the causeway in Abita Springs...


----------



## Faceman

walkinthewalk said:


> Hrmph, the 40's have it so far:-|
> 
> Because I can't type the number, let's just say I was born in 1947 and we farmed with horses, on our small Old McDonald's dairy farm, until I was four:shock::shock:


Sorry - I think I typed the number for you...:rofl:


----------



## With Grace

Hi all - 
Thanks Country Woman for starting this great thread!

I'm close to 40 (38 this coming June). I lease a Grey 14 yr old TB mare (Grace), we're heading to our first show next Saturday! We'll also be testing Intro A in April. 

I had ridden hunters from the age of 8 to 18 (I wont go into the whole story, but if you want to read more, my blog is below), then left for college, had a family, and now at 37 am back to chasing my dream of owning. Hubby has agreed that if I lease the mare 1 more year, we'll start looking for my horse. This year can't go fast enough! 

The horse I lease teaches me a ton, and I ride at a fabulous barn with a very patient trainer. Every day at the barn keeps a smile on my face, and makes me a happy mom and wife!


----------



## waresbear

Well I am over 40, however I doubt I am that mature. I've always had horses since I was born, rode everything, worked as a trainer, raised my kids to love horses & now I just ride for fun. I show, work with a coach & take lessons with my husband. We own 2 horses, father & son combo, my adult daughter acquired the daughter so it's a family affair. She shows as well, we're working on getting the old man into the showpen! I really could not imagine my life without riding & horses, always been a part of who I am.


----------



## QOS

I will be 53 at the end of the month. I too, rode horses starting at about 6 years old with ponies, Molly, Snowball and Penny. Then moved up to a Welsh sized pony named Sue. Next stop was a grade mare named Little Bit that was absolutely wonderful. We also had a little Shetland Pony Sugarbaby that had a foal, Bittersweet. I then got a little QH filly, Gal that I had for a number of years and she had two foals. 

I have rode lots of horses that weren't mine. Had my horse at a racing barn as a teenager and then at a QH show barn. When I married I gave my horse to my brother in law and was out of the horse world. 

Just before I turned 50 I told Honey Darling Precious I was getting a horse - he said no you aren't. :rofl: Bless his heart, I had to tell HDP that I wasn't asking him...I was telling him what I was going to do. I bought on off the track QH gelding January, 2009 and then got Sargent San Peppy on June 4, 2009 for hubby. I had Red until late last year when I rehomed him due to his anhydrosis condition not being suitable for trail riding. I then purchased my boy Biscuit. I trail ride with my hubby, cousin and her hubby, two barn buddies and a host of friends with our trail riding group. Here are pictures of my two QH geldings, Sarge (the sassy little bay) and Biscuit. They are both gentle, sweet horses yet full of pep and get up and go. 

They say life is better after 50 - I am having a good time with them, they are more fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## corgi

I am so encouraged to know there are so many of us "older" riders here. 

I started taking lessons in 2009 in preparation for a 40th birthday trip to the White Stallion Ranch in Tucson, AZ. ( great place by the way....i highly recommend it)

I immediately got bit by the horsey bug and am addicted despite some serious injuries over the last three years. The injuries came mainly from over estimating my riding skills and also looking at the "wrong" horses to buy.

Last year, hubby and I started leasing two horses and our addiction grew.

My leased horse has some lameness issues related to saddle fit and seeing that she is 27 years old, I decided to look for a horse to purchase.

After two bad accidents on horses that needed some retraining, I finally bit the bullet and forked over some cash for a well trained, well broke horse.

I have started two threads about her so I won't rewrite all the details but I am so happy with my decision to buy her.

I often wish I had started riding earlier, but if I had, I wouldn't have been in a place in my life where I could afford a horse of my own. So, I guess there is something to be said for waiting.

I hope that horseback riding will keep me fit and healthy well into my 50's, 60's and 70's and beyond!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I can't wait till I'm 40 so I can join in on this thread.

Wait....oops


----------



## boots

I'll soon be 55. I'm part owner of a grazing association and we/the business has horses, but I haven't had one with solely my name on it for years.

Started as a kid trail riding, went to hunters, on to racing (STBs and TBs), got into ranching. Have also ridden Saddlebreds (which were a hoot), and take in outside horses.

Still do that, but am in my third year of grooming and exercising for a polo player during our season and started playing last year at 54. Me and the 9-15 year olds (there are a couple other adults - 30 somethings). My coach's goal is for me to advance to intermediate in my 80s! I kind of stink at rules.

I, obviously, think riding is great across the lifespan.


----------



## Ian McDonald

I heard it aint the years, it's the miles


----------



## Country Woman

all horse lovers over 35 are welcome too


----------



## ThursdayNext

I'm 44. I've been around horses most of my life one way or another, but I didn't take up learning to ride in any serious way until the last couple of years. I learned to ride (sort of) on my cousin's ****y little pony when I was 7. I spent my teen years as a barn rat at a big hunter-jumper stable. And then I had a huge long break that was speckled with hired trail rides, meet-and-greet in the paddock with unrideable horses (lame or ancient, not bad temper), and that kind of thing. It took about 25 years to get free time and free $$ at the same time, and the first thing I did when that happened was to go get me some lessons to learn dressage.

Now I'm the proud mom of Huey, one 18 yo retired Grand Prix show jumper who is also learning dressage. He is better at it than I am, so far. :lol:

I guess some people think it's weird that I took up riding in my 40s, but they just don't know - I've been a horse person since I learned to talk (no kidding, "horsie" was one of my first words). I figure, better late than never!


----------



## Country Woman

When should I start collecting stuff for my horse 
I already have a bridle but it has a Tom Thumb bit 
and I would like a snaffle btw I am going to ride mainly western 

There is a open horse show coming in April close to where I live 
this might be a good place to ask some questions 
but i dont want to show though


----------



## tinyliny

*over 40!*

Yeah, gotta be at least 40 to post here. I like that.
I am 53 almost 54. I don't own, but just lease. H m m m. just the usual; growed up horse crazy, no money for horses, raising kids, and now, have time to ride.


----------



## waresbear

Skyseternalangel said:


> I can't wait till I'm 40 so I can join in on this thread.
> 
> Wait....oops


 
Well, I can give your 20 years if you want!:lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext

Country Woman said:


> When should I start collecting stuff for my horse
> I already have a bridle but it has a Tom Thumb bit
> and I would like a snaffle btw I am going to ride mainly western
> 
> There is a open horse show coming in April close to where I live
> this might be a good place to ask some questions
> but i dont want to show though


Hahahaha!! I just had a flash-back to going down to the tack shop to buy breeches when I started getting serious with riding lessons. I listened in on a conversation about bits, asked a question, got an answer, and then we had another conversation that started off with one of them saying to me "When you get _your _horse..." and I said "Oh, I'm just taking riding lessons, I don't know that I'm going to get a horse..." and they both just looked at me like "RIGHT." :roll:

And here I am.

Once you start leasing a horse (or get your own) you will have an absolute Gear Buying Bonanza. No need to start too soon.  

What I'd suggest, if you really want to gear up (and you have all your own personal stuff like clothes and boots and such) is to invest in a grooming kit. You'll need that no matter what horse you get. Mine has a curry (two curries, one for his summer coat and a different one for his winter coat), a flick brush, a dandy brush, a hoof pick, a wide-toothed comb, and a big really stiff brush with a handle that I use to scrub off the outside of his hooves before I pick them up (and I also hang his blankets over the fence when they get very grubby, and I use that same brush to scour the ook off of them). And a bucket for holding the lot of it.

Go to the tack shop and try out the different brushes - I find that some of them are very easy for me to hold, and others aren't.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Faceman said:


> Sorry - I think I typed the number for you...:rofl:


So I noticed

Not to hi-jack this thread by too much -- when you worked in oil in Metarie during the 80's, did you by chance work for or with Cooper Industries, a/k/a Cooper-Bessemer Reciprocating at that time? C-B Recip was located in Grove City, PA. I worked for the mechanical and nuclear engineers --- who were never pleased with the marketing engineers - lollol

We had a satellite office in Metarie. LA about that time. We built power generating equipment for industrial use and Nuclear Standby.


----------



## franknbeans

Hmmm. Well, older than I care to admit-definitely in the "old enough to know better and too old to care" category. Getting closer to 60 by the day, on the downhill side of 55. Have ridden since I was about 12, thanks to my dad, who trained QH's back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. Was raised on QH's, altho I rode huntseat. Started with a buckskin gelding, about 12, as I recall, have him a few years, then he got navicular, and I got a 4 yo pali filly who was lovely. Sold her when I was in college, and didn't ride much until after my first son was born, when I started leasing again. Always pretty much an activity for dad an I -mom HATED horses (or anything that made dad and I happy) and DH is allergic-like asthma/hospital type....so I ride with friends-occassionally my daughter when she has time. After all those years of huntseat-now switching to reining. Dad would be proud.:wink: Don't know what I would do without my horses


----------



## Ace80908

I'm 41, been riding since childhood, and except for my eight years in the navy, have always had horses in my life... can't imagine not. 

With a hectic career, five kids and a non horse husband, sometimes things are crazy...but puttering around in the barn, cleaning stalls, brushing my horses down, enjoying great rides and thinking through bad ones... it all makes my life complete


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Country Woman said:


> all horse lovers over 35 are welcome too


I'm in! I'm in! lol 37 years old.
Grace... What day in June is your bday? Mine is the 10th! 

Corgi.. a good friend of mine (who is about 20yrs my senior) went to the White Horse ranch in AZ approx 25 yrs ago, and she still raves about it!

I rode for about 5 minutes when I was 7 yrs old, until my mom decided she was Not going to shell out That kind of money!

Fast forward to age 16. As soon as I got my license I would borrow my mom's car every saturday and go to the pay by the hour riding ranch. After a few months I ran out of friends who would go with me, so I ended up just going by myself. After the first year I was allowed to ride without a guide, the next year I Was the guide! lol. Those were probably some of the happiest times of my life, I was 17-18 and could come ride anytime I wanted for free, and had about 40 horses to choose from!

Got my first horse when I was 21, and still have him today! He is the handsome old boy in my avatar, Spike, 22 yr old QH. Love of my life!

About a year and a half ago I got my 2nd horse, a huge (to me) 16h paint stock gelding named Gunner, 6 yrs old now. Does he ever keep me on my toes!
Just today we were going for a nice canter, when he suddenly jumped four feet to the right because of a patch of grass that was 2 shades darker than the surrounding grass. I almost fell off his left side, it was very close! Luckily, just then he jumped back to the left two feet because of a stick laying there menacingly. That righted me again. True story!


----------



## kitten_Val

Country Woman said:


> When should I start collecting stuff for my horse


CW, it really depends. It's hard to collect certain things because they come in different sizes. Things like lead rope or reins or pad definitely can be collected in advance though. 

P.S. I avoid going to the tack stores because I'm addicted! :lol:


----------



## themacpack

Country Woman said:


> all horse lovers over 35 are welcome too


LOL - well, at least now I only have 23 days instead of five years :lol:


----------



## BaileyJo

44 here too. Rode as a kid and had a blast. Surprised now as an adult that I didn't kill myself while riding when I was younger! I must have been crazy....

Got back into it several years ago. Realized that I didn't know as much as I thought I did! Also realized that my body isn't as flexible as it once was.


----------



## Country Woman

ThursdayNext said:


> Hahahaha!! I just had a flash-back to going down to the tack shop to buy breeches when I started getting serious with riding lessons. I listened in on a conversation about bits, asked a question, got an answer, and then we had another conversation that started off with one of them saying to me "When you get _your _horse..." and I said "Oh, I'm just taking riding lessons, I don't know that I'm going to get a horse..." and they both just looked at me like "RIGHT." :roll:
> 
> And here I am.
> 
> Once you start leasing a horse (or get your own) you will have an absolute Gear Buying Bonanza. No need to start too soon.
> 
> What I'd suggest, if you really want to gear up (and you have all your own personal stuff like clothes and boots and such) is to invest in a grooming kit. You'll need that no matter what horse you get. Mine has a curry (two curries, one for his summer coat and a different one for his winter coat), a flick brush, a dandy brush, a hoof pick, a wide-toothed comb, and a big really stiff brush with a handle that I use to scrub off the outside of his hooves before I pick them up (and I also hang his blankets over the fence when they get very grubby, and I use that same brush to scour the ook off of them). And a bucket for holding the lot of it.
> 
> Go to the tack shop and try out the different brushes - I find that some of them are very easy for me to hold, and others aren't.


thanks for the advice


----------



## Country Woman

themacpack said:


> LOL - well, at least now I only have 23 days instead of five years :lol:


Your welcome


----------



## Dunroamin

I am 54... like others I have ridden off and on all my life.. enjoyed Quarter horses, Arabians, Halflinger and more recently own a Tennessse Walker and a Tobiano Spotted Saddle horse. Married to a farmer who cannot understand my love and want for horses... no value added in his mind as they eat away any profit... LOL too bad so sad... I love my girls!


----------



## Country Woman

Dunroamin said:


> I am 54... like others I have ridden off and on all my life.. enjoyed Quarter horses, Arabians, Halflinger and more recently own a Tennessse Walker and a Tobiano Spotted Saddle horse. Married to a farmer who cannot understand my love and want for horses... no value added in his mind as they eat away any profit... LOL too bad so sad... I love my girls!


I have a friend who owns a huge dairy farm an he says horses are hay burners 
but like you his wife had horses before she had kids


----------



## Eagle Child

Great thread!

I'm pushin' 60! I got my first horse for myself 2 years ago for Christmas. I had belonged to a trail riding/lesson/boarding ranch since my divorce, and had ridden several different horses there. Almost "qualified" w/ Western lessons...walk/jog/lope , but stalled out because of a torn maniscus in my knee (not horse related). I had been thinking of getting my own horse. Barn manager found a bombproof one for me. I call her "Journey". She's an appy/qh mare...17 years old. I have been continuing my lessons on her...further stalled progress because of broken ankle last May (fell down one step!) and car accidented (rear ended) and messed up neck. Back to riding walk/jog in the arena and around the flat parts of the farm. Not back out on the hilly trails yet. Life is never dull! Who said horseback riding is the only way to get hurt in this wacky world??? 

Past experience includes riding a fuzzy pony at a friend's house all afternoon when I was about 8...bareback...halter and rope.  Then there was the 2 years I spent at a ranch in British Columbia when I was in my 20's. Ah, that place was like a movie. Herd of 20 some odd half broke horses they would corral every spring and the kids would ride them around. I bonded with a mare called "Lady". She and I rode for hours on those big flat plains along the river beside the foothills of the Rockies. She had a foal I called "Velvet". I gentled her and she would follow us around. It was like a dream. A lifetime ago.

Now I have Journey. We're growing on one another, most definitely. She's put up with a lot of my silly novice ways. I love her. She's changed my life.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

45 here! Grew up in Verden, Germany, the 'City of Horses' with race track, horse complex and auctions. Took lessons on Hannoverians and played Cowboys and Indians on Islandic ponies. 
30 years forward.... living in North Carolina, took a couple lessons mid September 2011, leased a QH/Paint end of September 2011, totally fell in love with her and bought her Thanksgiving 2011! Having the best time ever!!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I'm in! I'm in! lol 37 years old.
> Grace... What day in June is your bday? Mine is the 10th!
> 
> Corgi.. a good friend of mine (who is about 20yrs my senior) went to the White Horse ranch in AZ approx 25 yrs ago, and she still raves about it!
> 
> I rode for about 5 minutes when I was 7 yrs old, until my mom decided she was Not going to shell out That kind of money!
> 
> Fast forward to age 16. As soon as I got my license I would borrow my mom's car every saturday and go to the pay by the hour riding ranch. After a few months I ran out of friends who would go with me, so I ended up just going by myself. After the first year I was allowed to ride without a guide, the next year I Was the guide! lol. Those were probably some of the happiest times of my life, I was 17-18 and could come ride anytime I wanted for free, and had about 40 horses to choose from!
> 
> Got my first horse when I was 21, and still have him today! He is the handsome old boy in my avatar, Spike, 22 yr old QH. Love of my life!
> 
> About a year and a half ago I got my 2nd horse, a huge (to me) 16h paint stock gelding named Gunner, 6 yrs old now. Does he ever keep me on my toes!
> Just today we were going for a nice canter, when he suddenly jumped four feet to the right because of a patch of grass that was 2 shades darker than the surrounding grass. I almost fell off his left side, it was very close! Luckily, just then he jumped back to the left two feet because of a stick laying there menacingly. That righted me again. True story!


I'm the 7th! Hello fellow Gemini!


----------



## Koolio

More-than-forty here too! I have had horses since I was about 12 and loved them since I was about 6. I have been involved in pony club, dressage lessons, trail riding, polo, a riding club queen contest, parades and more. I feel truly blessed that my daughter enjoys horses almost as much as I do. Now we have 4 horses that I keep at home on our acreage. They include an Appendix mare, Arab gelding, ClydexAppy gelding and a Welsh-Hano mare. 

Just this afternoon, my DH and took our two geldings out on a trail ride with good friends (all over 40). Tomorrow I start lessons in Western Pleasure and hope to do a little showing at fun shows this summer. My daughter and I have also just started training our Welsh Hano mare under saddle. I was on her back for the first time yesterday! While I do enjoy riding, I think simply sharing the company of horses is what keeps me passionate about them. I feel so fortunate to be able to make horses such a big part of my life.


----------



## paintedpastures

Another one to add to the over 40 crowd:wave:
I got my first horse as a teen in 1979. I was your typical horse crazy girl that bugged my parents enough till they relented & bought me a horse. A yearling AQHA mare:shock: We did everything together,broke her to ride & then started showing her AQHA shows.We loved trail,barrels & poles the best!!& won many awards & titles together.I said goodbye & Buried my heart horse after 29yrs together:-(.Have had many horses over the years ,both AQHA & APHA.After schooling & starting a family I started to breed & show APHA & have been up till recently.We have 6 horses now 5 APHA & one AQHA baby,all our own Bred & raised. Haven't been showing much these days but still aim to do some more in future,but also looking at winding that down & just do more trail riding,maybe some penning & barrels..Have been lucky to have had family that support me & my horse habit,even though they don't understand my passion all the time...

ME back in the day...


----------



## Eagle Child

Forgot to mention that I was totally horse crazy as a girl. My aunt (two years older, who I idolized) and I used to BE horses on my grandma's farm. We galloped around through the fields all day long. Once we were jumping our "horses" over rows of hay my dad and grandpa were raking and I got a pitchfork through my "hoof". Don't jump so close to the farm hands, Flicka!" :lol: None the worse for wear.

Never had a lesson until I was 56. Back in BC, I had no fear. When I think back to some of the things we did back in the day...:shock: *faint*

I love what Koolio said about simply sharing the company of horses. My time at the barn and with Journey just centers me. Like today... Just went out for an hour or two. Walked up on the hill in the pasture and found her lying down snoozing in the sun. Petted her sweet head. Sat and watched her a while. Got up and turned to go, and she roused herself and followed me down the hill to the barn lot. Groomed her. Led her around. Talked to her. Lunged her a bit. Not enough time to saddle up and ride today. Just an hour in the sunshine. Life is sweet.


----------



## loveduffy

I am 54yrs I have been rideing for about 30yrs own a quarder horse and now a draft horse


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome love duffy 
nice to see you here too


----------



## With Grace

Love that pic* loveduffy*!


----------



## usandpets

I'm at the age of 41 and have only had horses for the past 5 1/2 years. The only few experiences I had with horses before was riding at a summer camp and taking a trail ride a couple times. 

At the summer camp, I knew I liked horses but was turned away from them because of a bad experience. The first day, the person in charge decided that we should play tag on the horses and I had no clue how to get the horse to move or turn. I was so frustrated, I didn't ride at camp again.

Fast forward quite a few years, my wife says she wants "to go look at a horse." Hahaha! I knew if I said yes, we would be owning a horse. I kind of shrugged it off and tried to ignore her, but she kept asking. She had rode a little when she was younger. She kept nagging and saying that we wouldn't have to buy it, but she just wanted to go see. I finally agreed. Now we have six horses.

Neither of us had any clue of how to handle or the first thing about training a horse. The first horse we got, her horse, was 3 years old and barely started being broke. Our second horse, we aquired when we brought her horse to a place to board at. The second became my little girl, 6 weeks old and had her back leg stepped on shortly after birth. They said we could have her if we took care of her vet bills. If they had her looked at when it first happened, the bill would have only been about $300. Since they didn't and 6 weeks had gone by, her leg was badly infected and caused damage to her front leg supporting the weight on that side, which increased the bill to $1500.

Since neither horse was trained, I read as much as I could, books and magazines, watched many vidoes and shows on tv, and asked many questions to experienced people. I learned in a year how to train horses. The next year I started to train my first horse by myself. It was a slow process because I mainly only had weekends to work with him, besides working with and riding our other horses. If I had devoted more time to him he would be a lot farther than he is now, but I did take him on a big ride that next year which he did great.

Sorry about the novel. The only regret I sometimes have is not starting sooner but then again, I wouldn't have the great horses or friends I have now.


----------



## usandpets

I forgot to add to my post a pic of Ghost, the one I trained, and I on his first big ride out in Theodore Roosevelt National Park.


----------



## flytobecat

I turn 40 this year. I still feel like I'm in my 20's. That is until I look in the mirror.
I grew up around horses. I can't believe some of the crazy things I used to do when I was a kid. I used to jump out of tree onto my pony's back and take off. It's a wonder my poor mom didn't have a heart attack.
When my parents got divorced, we got rid of the horses. I never forgot my love for them though.
I got back into horses at 36 when a friend talked me into leasing her gelding. One year later, I decided to buy Mona instead of joining a gym. I figured she would be the only horse I would ever own. A year after that a friend gave me Willow because she couldn't afford to keep her. I also claim my sister's 3 horses since I chip in on the food bill and help take care of them.
I guess I could get my nails done and get facials instead of owning horses, but I wouldn't have near as many cool stories to tell.:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

usandpets said:


> I forgot to add to my post a pic of Ghost, the one I trained, and I on his first big ride out in Theodore Roosevelt National Park.


very nice horse


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am 41 too. I was born a horse nut, my parents said horse was my first word. My Dad bought me my first pony, a welsh/arab totally nuts green broke gelding. Then I had riding lessons. 
By the time I was 15 I was a guiding trail rides and giving lessons. Then when I was 20 I moved to Ocala, Fl. I worked with Oldenburgs, and also racing Arab's. I galloped TB's and also rode reining horses...(can't believe I got paid for that)
I showed Morgan horses, my hunter was 3rd at the world show.
I have since done some training, off my farm, and ran a 30 stall barn.
My husband and I ride for fun, we have 4 horses and a donkey....
Since I switched to gaited horses, I am back to feeling like I have much to learn.


----------



## usandpets

Country Woman said:


> very nice horse


Thanks. His full name is Ghost Rider, after the movie which came out about when we got him. He's Appy and has chocolate spots that come out in the winter and disappear in the summer. Some of his white spots look like ghosts too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mellow Mel

Hello All...
44 hitting 45 in a few weeks. Rode a lot as a kid and teen...never had my own horse but always had the horse dream. Was a horse nut that lived in the city. Was off horses for over twenty years and woke up one day last year and said "I am getting my butt on a horse today!" Drove to a stable that was out of business, tried again the next day and found one. FELT GREAT! Knew I had to have my own. Just bought my first horse in December. A 15 yr old twh who is solid as they come with a mix of Sassyiness. Working on confidence issues due to a bad fall when I was leasing a horse but I will get there. I board at a wonderful place with amazing people that help me.


----------



## Faceman

walkinthewalk said:


> So I noticed
> 
> Not to hi-jack this thread by too much -- when you worked in oil in Metarie during the 80's, did you by chance work for or with Cooper Industries, a/k/a Cooper-Bessemer Reciprocating at that time? C-B Recip was located in Grove City, PA. I worked for the mechanical and nuclear engineers --- who were never pleased with the marketing engineers - lollol
> 
> We had a satellite office in Metarie. LA about that time. We built power generating equipment for industrial use and Nuclear Standby.


No, I worked for Petty Ray Geophysical - was Senior Geophysicist and Gulf Coast Exploration Manager, and ran the seismic processing center there. The company has since been merged several times and finally was purchase by Schlumberger.

Haha...my brother in law is a nuke - works for GE, and has a heck of a deal. GE contracts to work outages for Entergy and other companies, and he works out of his house and works nuclear plant outages all over, but mostly in Mississippi and Louisiana. He works the outages on-site, but that is only about 6 times a year for a week at a time.

Don't worry about hijacking - this is an "old people's thread", and everybody knows we are half senile and our minds wander a lot...:rofl:


----------



## walkinthewalk

Faceman said:


> No, I worked for Petty Ray Geophysical - was Senior Geophysicist and Gulf Coast Exploration Manager, and ran the seismic processing center there. The company has since been merged several times and finally was purchase by Schlumberger.
> 
> Haha...my brother in law is a nuke - works for GE, and has a heck of a deal. GE contracts to work outages for Entergy and other companies, and he works out of his house and works nuclear plant outages all over, but mostly in Mississippi and Louisiana. He works the outages on-site, but that is only about 6 times a year for a week at a time.
> 
> Don't worry about hijacking - this is an "old people's thread", and everybody knows we are half senile and our minds wander a lot...:rofl:


 Isn't that the Gospel:lol::lol:

Actually your job sounds pretty interesting. Especially running the Seismic Processing Center. Do you need an Admin? - lollollol

I did back ground checks for nuclear outages the last few years C-B Recip was in business - lollollol Geez even the commodes got inspected during shutdown week

In the nuclear environment, our equipment was always in standby position, never primary.

I'll bet your brother remembers Three Mile Island. We didn't have equipment at that facility and it was a six hour drive from me.

We were all pondering if the wind would blow anything to us:shock: I worry about what to worry about next and my engineers really played to that.

My husband wouldn't even talk to me when I got home from work; he'd just open another beer and pretend I wasn't there - lol lol lol

The last outage I did the prep work for was Vogtle in Georgia. The assigned engineers loved that outage because it was scheduled during Daytona Week<--as in NASCAR not college break - lol lol lol

I had one engineer that had to go to Taiwan; I didn't do anything for that except make travel/accommodation arrangements and ship whatever he would need.

He was not happy to go as they didn't have the stringent safety measures in place that we have. Someone had gotten fried the week before he left. I swear his skinny self was anorexic by the time it was time to fly but he made it back chaste and unscathed a month later:lol:

I believe the GE that was our competitor is still in business in Grove City. I left the OH/PA border for milder winters elsewhere in 1998, so I don't know.

It wouldn't surprise me if your brother might have crossed paths with some of my engineers. I loved loved loved my job. I was there 17 years and would have retired from there had Houston Corporate not closed our doors.

We had been in business since around 1830 or so. Then corporate decided there was more money in buying up things that could easily be mass produced. One engine/generator set cost about a million back then and took a year to build. I think there were only two other Foundries like ours in the U.S. We thought we'd stay in business just because of that - nupe:-(

Kirch curtain rods, Weller soddering equipment, Diamond horseshoe nails. Anytime you see that little red paint brush line and the word "Cooper" on a product, that's the company that put my division out of business.

I should've been smart enough to realize when our R&D went out of existence before anything, that nothing good would come of it:?

Ahh-well, now I are retired and can spend the bulk of my day brushing horses and cleaning stalls. Plenty of exercise and no nuclear fall out unless the ammonia in the shavings counts:lol:


----------



## Faceman

walkinthewalk said:


> Isn't that the Gospel:lol::lol:
> 
> Actually your job sounds pretty interesting. Especially running the Seismic Processing Center. Do you need an Admin? - lollollol
> 
> I did back ground checks for nuclear outages the last few years C-B Recip was in business - lollollol Geez even the commodes got inspected during shutdown week
> 
> In the nuclear environment, our equipment was always in standby position, never primary.
> 
> I'll bet your brother remembers Three Mile Island. We didn't have equipment at that facility and it was a six hour drive from me.
> 
> We were all pondering if the wind would blow anything to us:shock: I worry about what to worry about next and my engineers really played to that.
> 
> My husband wouldn't even talk to me when I got home from work; he'd just open another beer and pretend I wasn't there - lol lol lol
> 
> The last outage I did the prep work for was Vogtle in Georgia. The assigned engineers loved that outage because it was scheduled during Daytona Week<--as in NASCAR not college break - lol lol lol
> 
> I had one engineer that had to go to Taiwan; I didn't do anything for that except make travel/accommodation arrangements and ship whatever he would need.
> 
> He was not happy to go as they didn't have the stringent safety measures in place that we have. Someone had gotten fried the week before he left. I swear his skinny self was anorexic by the time it was time to fly but he made it back chaste and unscathed a month later:lol:
> 
> I believe the GE that was our competitor is still in business in Grove City. I left the OH/PA border for milder winters elsewhere in 1998, so I don't know.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if your brother might have crossed paths with some of my engineers. I loved loved loved my job. I was there 17 years and would have retired from there had Houston Corporate not closed our doors.
> 
> We had been in business since around 1830 or so. Then corporate decided there was more money in buying up things that could easily be mass produced. One engine/generator set cost about a million back then and took a year to build. I think there were only two other Foundries like ours in the U.S. We thought we'd stay in business just because of that - nupe:-(
> 
> Kirch curtain rods, Weller soddering equipment, Diamond horseshoe nails. Anytime you see that little red paint brush line and the word "Cooper" on a product, that's the company that put my division out of business.
> 
> I should've been smart enough to realize when our R&D went out of existence before anything, that nothing good would come of it:?
> 
> Ahh-well, now I are retired and can spend the bulk of my day brushing horses and cleaning stalls. Plenty of exercise and no nuclear fall out unless the ammonia in the shavings counts:lol:


I think my BIL's home office is in Grove City - either that or Chicago, I forget. He worked for Exelon for a long time out of the Chicago area and took a golden handshake a few years ago, and I get the two home offices mixed up...


Back on topic...Why do so many retired people shovel horse sh*t to pass the time?...:rofl:


----------



## BBBCrone

Well I'll be 50 next month ... YIPES! I grew up with horses. Did shows, 4-H, state competitions, etc. Gave horse riding lessons and helped train for extra money for Jr. College.

My first "horse" was a Shetland pony named "Bill". My only real memory of him was his name and promptly being removed from his back by him scraping me along the side of our barn! I think I was 5 yo then. Then I had a welsh pony and he was full of the awesome. Had him until he passed away and then I picked up a 4 year old QH mare that all she knew was to walk forward. Her name was Ky and I fell in love at that point and my Dad bought her for me. She was with me until the end of my show career then I retired her. Unfortunately I was forced to sell her when I was 20 because my Dad sold our farm and moved to where I couldn't have her anymore.

Life took over, I never was able to afford to get another horse and keep it the way I believe it should be so life moved on. Now, my hubby and I are finally in the position to bring them back into our lives. We are now looking for the perfect two to fit with us. Hopefully within the next year we'll have our trail riding buddies.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, I'm in my 60's. Have always been horse crazy, bought my first horse when I had income from my first job (16). We learned a lot form each other-he was proud-cut & probably only green broke. I've had Quarters, Arabs, gaited horses, whatever I could afford. Just moved to AZ, & now have the unpacking to do. But did get both horses out on the trail this W/E-that was just the greatest! I too was a trail guide for awhile as a teenager-that was so fun. Love re-living the memories, thanks for the thread!


----------



## walkinthewalk

Faceman said:


> Back on topic...Why do so many retired people shovel horse sh*t to pass the time?...:rofl:


It's better than sitting in the recliner eating Bon Bons and watching soaps untill supper time??:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Country Woman

walkinthewalk said:


> It's better than sitting in the recliner eating Bon Bons and watching soaps untill supper time??:happydance::happydance:


that I totally agree with


----------



## Country Woman

I need some advice. My hubby would love for me to get a horse 
sometime in the spring, I know what kind of horse I would like 
Half Arab half Quarter Horse no taller than 15 2 hh over 10 years old gelding prefer 
color not important goes English or Western must be well trained 
quiet also trail proof


----------



## Mellow Mel

what's the advice?


----------



## Country Woman

is the Half Arab the way to go 
and when I should I get the horse stuff like grooming things 
lead rope and stuff like that

I need a sturdy horse 
I am 5'6'' and 190lbs but I have balance issues with my right side


----------



## With Grace

I know I chatted with someone in the chat room here about Equine Massage? I can't remember who it was, but I'd love to hear about their schooling and business, or if anyone else has a large or small animal massage business that would let me pick their brain? I'm going to be heading back to school next fall for Large and Small animal massage cert, and would love to hear how others in the biz are doing...


----------



## tinyliny

I am so tickled to see so many of us "mature" riders. I sometimes feel like I am an old codger when I read these threads of people jumping this and that or other feats of physical strength and stamina. I ride mostly with much younger persons and for the most part, I hold my own. But in the back of my mind, I wish they could suddenly fast forward to my position and feel how it feels to be sore or how a simple fall feels to my body, or how much more "meaningful" the threat of a fall is, or how tired I am the day AFTER the long trail ride we did. I often say, try to remember this ride with Caroline, and how she went along , cantered and jumped small logs and goofed around for two hours in the sadddle, try to remember it when you are 53 (in 25 years!) and think, ****! she was a tough old broad, I just didnt' realize it then.


----------



## Country Woman

I love how this thread took off


----------



## With Grace

tinyliny said:


> I am so tickled to see so many of us "mature" riders. I sometimes feel like I am an old codger when I read these threads of people jumping this and that or other feats of physical strength and stamina. I ride mostly with much younger persons and for the most part, I hold my own. But in the back of my mind, I wish they could suddenly fast forward to my position and feel how it feels to be sore or how a simple fall feels to my body, or how much more "meaningful" the threat of a fall is, or how tired I am the day AFTER the long trail ride we did. I often say, try to remember this ride with Caroline, and how she went along , cantered and jumped small logs and goofed around for two hours in the sadddle, try to remember it when you are 53 (in 25 years!) and think, ****! she was a tough old broad, I just didnt' realize it then.


I sooo know what you mean! My barn is about half adults, and the other half is 16 and under. They canter circles around me, and when their horse bucks, it doesnt even phase them. When Grace bucks, my lower back hurts for days! There is a lot to learn from the younger riders though, I do like to ride with them, their fearlessness sometimes rubs off on me


----------



## Mellow Mel

agreed! The funny thing is...at my barn...I am the youngest(44)...age goes up to 70. Some of these ladies ride like 16 year olds!!! I was so happy when I got to the barn as I thought everyone would be nice and calm with their riding:lol:

At Countrywoman...I would buy my tack and supplies whenever I saw a sale!!! Horse.com seems to break out a good sale every so often or maybe hit a used tack sale in your area.

I know with my guy...I could not believe the stuff I was buying at first...cost more than the horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl

A half Arab/Quarter can still be fairly high energy, & 10 isn't very old, do try out the horse to see how you "click", try to ride more than once & make sure the horse isn't always already caught & saddled, you need to see this done or do it yourself. I know you read a lot of the threads & already know many of the things you need to do. Maybe you'll have time to post a picture for crtiques before finalizing?


----------



## cmarie

I just found this tread, love it. I'm 48 I've had horses over 1/2 my life got my first mean Shetland pony Joe Joe when I was 2 he was small and mean but I "rode" him all over the place (I climbed on his back and held on he went where he wanted to). When I was 9 I got another pony May she was just as mean, but I learned how to ride with her bareback, I learned alot with that pony. Then we moved to Alaska for several years, and my sister gave May away to the ranch down the street. Then when I was 20 I got my first real horse a paint/arab cross Kid he was green but a great horse we rode everywhere out in the desert, up in the mountains, then life got in the way kids came and had to sell him. So when the kids got about nine I got 3 horses one for me and one for each of my girls, my son had no interest at all, so started my addiction again. I now bred Paints just starting them and Icelandics. I don't show or jump, I just trail ride now, I used to train but pain hurts now so I leave it to others. I currently have 19 horses 5 are babies. I do want to try the local shows this year my grand daughter wants to show she's 9 and is horse crazy. I think that the new foal may be a good place for her to start and learn the show thing and she could show his dam also.


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> A half Arab/Quarter can still be fairly high energy, & 10 isn't very old, do try out the horse to see how you "click", try to ride more than once & make sure the horse isn't always already caught & saddled, you need to see this done or do it yourself. I know you read a lot of the threads & already know many of the things you need to do. Maybe you'll have time to post a picture for crtiques before finalizing?


Thank you for the advice I will have to try different horses 
to find one that suits me


----------



## cmarie

Country Woman said:


> Thank you for the advice I will have to try different horses
> to find one that suits me


that's the best thing to do, and find a seller that will teach you to ride the horse you buy there's nothing worst than getting a horse home and you can't do anything with it because you don't speak the same language.


----------



## Remy410

I love this thread! It's fun to read everyone's backgrounds. 

I will be 40 in May (mentally I'm about 15). I was horse crazy as a kid, subscribed to all the magazines, read all the books, but my family could never afford a horse. I rode whenever I could, managed to get a few lessons and bum rides off my more fortunate horsey friends. 

When my daughter turned ten she asked for lessons - which she got, of course. I couldn't stand watching from the ground, so I signed up, too. My daughter quit riding - but I certainly didn't. I bought a 18 year old TB mare as my first horse. I did trail competitions with her and some dressage. We still have her and my daughter is now riding her off and on. About two years ago I bought my colt who is now almost 5, and he's my future dressage superstar. We take one lesson a week and maybe one day we'll get it figured out. 

I'll never be able to afford a new car, my clothes come from Target now, and I stay pretty broke, but I can't imagine life without my horses. I certainly waited long enough for them!


----------



## Remy410

mildot said:


> 45 here. Started riding a year ago.
> 
> Here's my leased Appendix QH mare Calypso
> 
> I took her on in mid October and have been working hard with her ever since. I ride usually three to five times a week, mostly school work on dressage during the week and trail riding on the farm's trail network during the weekends.
> 
> I recently started jumping lessons with her and she loves to jump. Unfortunately I came off on the last jump of my lesson last Friday (1/27) and separated my right collarbone from the shoulder. I should get back on the saddle in a month or so, God willing.


I have great sympathy for you! I broke my collarbone almost 2 years ago. It was the most painful thing I had ever endured - and it ended any desire I had to jump! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## mildot

Remy410 said:


> When my daughter turned ten she asked for lessons - which she got, of course. I couldn't stand watching from the ground, so I signed up, too.


That's what got me in.

Re: jumping. I'll go again but I'll be wearing a body protector this time. 

I didn't break the collarbone. The ligament at the tip of the clavicle tore off the acromium bone:


----------



## sjwrightauthor

I am loving this thread!

I'm 41 and have been horse crazy since I was about ten. When my older sisters were in their teens, my parents bought a couple horses. My sisters lost interest and stopped helping with the horses. My parents figured they had learned their lesson. So no matter how much I begged, it wasn't going to happen.

Things are very different now. I've got a 17-year-old son and a 5-year-old son (the youngest has spina bifida and needs a lot of assistance). However, I also started my writing career a year ago. FINALLY, I can afford a horse.

Put down a deposit on a Rocky Mountain gelding from Kentucky whose name is Top Secret Mission. Woo-hoo!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Country Woman said:


> is the Half Arab the way to go
> and when I should I get the horse stuff like grooming things
> lead rope and stuff like that
> 
> I need a sturdy horse
> I am 5'6'' and 190lbs but I have balance issues with my right side


I'm taking lessons at another barn while the ring at my barn is too frozen and nasty to use. The horse I'm riding for those lessons is a QH about the size you described, and he belongs to a guy with MAJOR balance issues on one side. I can really tell because the horse is relatively deaf to aids on one side, and tends to trot and move out of the straight - into the direction he needs to in order to protect his usual rider. What a good boy, huh?

So, I don't know about the Arab bit, but I do know that there are QH in your size range that will carry your size, and I know that there are horses that are really good with handling riders who have asymmetrical issues (and they're not all in a therapy center or anything).

Wait to get anything the horse will wear (saddle, bridle, halter, straps, fly mask, blanket, etc.) until you get the horse - these things aren't really one-size-fits-all, and you and the horse will be happier if you can get him stuff that really fits. The other stuff - grooming stuff, salt licks, etc etc etc I would watch for that to go on sale. Something I did got me signed up for what seems like every mail-order horse gear catalog on the planet. You, too, can have happy hours shopping for your horse from the privacy of your bed, your sofa, or your bathroom...just request a catalog from horse.com, Dover, and/or SmartPak - this should get the shopping opportunities pouring into your mailbox.


----------



## Eagle Child

I'm impressed and inspired by all our stories here. Impressed by the ones like me who've waited all their lives for their horse to come along, and inspired by the ones with all the experience, have been around horses all their lives, and are still...alive! :rofl:

This must be a good thread. The whippersnappers have copied it! :lol::lol::lol:

Great stories, everyone! CW, thanks for starting this.


----------



## Country Woman

Your Welcome Eagle Child 
now with all this talk I want my horse 
I tried on boots and a helmet today


----------



## Country Woman

ThursdayNext said:


> I'm taking lessons at another barn while the ring at my barn is too frozen and nasty to use. The horse I'm riding for those lessons is a QH about the size you described, and he belongs to a guy with MAJOR balance issues on one side. I can really tell because the horse is relatively deaf to aids on one side, and tends to trot and move out of the straight - into the direction he needs to in order to protect his usual rider. What a good boy, huh?
> 
> So, I don't know about the Arab bit, but I do know that there are QH in your size range that will carry your size, and I know that there are horses that are really good with handling riders who have asymmetrical issues (and they're not all in a therapy center or anything).
> 
> Wait to get anything the horse will wear (saddle, bridle, halter, straps, fly mask, blanket, etc.) until you get the horse - these things aren't really one-size-fits-all, and you and the horse will be happier if you can get him stuff that really fits. The other stuff - grooming stuff, salt licks, etc etc etc I would watch for that to go on sale. Something I did got me signed up for what seems like every mail-order horse gear catalog on the planet. You, too, can have happy hours shopping for your horse from the privacy of your bed, your sofa, or your bathroom...just request a catalog from horse.com, Dover, and/or SmartPak - this should get the shopping opportunities pouring into your mailbox.


Thank you for the great advice


----------



## With Grace

Wasnt sure which thread I belonged in now! I'm sticking with this one LOL...it seems I'm even closer to 40 than I thought!!


----------



## Fellpony

I am joining I was 46 last week. I am an adult returning to riding in my middle age. I am currently on a weight loss plan so not riding. But I am missing riding like crazy. My mare Eva has had 4 months off work and I am hoping to have lost enough weight to start riding her again within 6 weeks 

When my weight comes off I plan to get into hacking and endurance and even do some LDR all over the UK with my partner. I am currently saving for a horsebox.


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck FellPony


----------



## flytobecat

CW, I would hold off getting a lot of stuff until you've picked out your horse.
Generic, items like hoof picks and brushes would be a good idea to purchase, but you aren't really going to know what you need until you have your horse. Stash away your money, believe me you will need it.
I second riding as many different horses as you can, go to riding clinics, take lessons, lease first before you buy. It will give you a better idea of what you want.
I'm unbalanced on my right side due to a torn ligament, and just don't have as much strength in that leg. It makes sitting those QH spins hard. I wouldn't get too fixated on a particular breed, and just look for a horse that suits you.


----------



## Country Woman

flytobecat said:


> CW, I would hold off getting a lot of stuff until you've picked out your horse.
> Generic, items like hoof picks and brushes would be a good idea to purchase, but you aren't really going to know what you need until you have your horse. Stash away your money, believe me you will need it.
> I second riding as many different horses as you can, go to riding clinics, take lessons, lease first before you buy. It will give you a better idea of what you want.
> I'm unbalanced on my right side due to a torn ligament, and just don't have as much strength in that leg. It makes sitting those QH spins hard. I wouldn't get too fixated on a particular breed, and just look for a horse that suits you.


Thanks for the advice flytobecat 
I was planning to go riding at a local riding stable the have many different 
horses and they have horses for lease too


----------



## walkinthewalk

With Grace said:


> Wasnt sure which thread I belonged in now! I'm sticking with this one LOL...it seems I'm even closer to 40 than I thought!!


 You know you're "maturing" when you:

1. Find yourself watching the six o'clock news with the same intent your father watched and told you to "put a lid on it or get the razor strap" lollollol

2. Wake up (without the clock) at 5:00 AM on Sunday, anxious to watch "Ag Business" on RFDTV.

3. Had an aversion to listening to Political Pundits all your life but look forward to Rachel Maddow's caustic wit and delivery.

4. Realize cleaning the barn really is more important for your general well-being than running vacuum; just as you always thought and not what your mom lead you to believe.

5. Watching your horse herd interact is far more soulful these days. If you had the chance, it was always peaceful to watch the interaction but, these days that seems to bring a lot more peace.

5.1 Which, in turn, saves a lot of $$$$ on an analyst's couch, who wants to help you "find yourself".

6. Having battle scars from anything in this life and wearing them proudly; even if that is carpal tunnel and bad shoulders from hard work behind a desk, turning wrenches, or painting pictures all day.

7. Still have enough grit to "jump off the cliff" but the common sense to use a parachute - figuratively as it applies to horses.

Next------------------


----------



## Eagle Child

You might be "maturing" if you--

Realize that those grannies had something when they told you there's a lot more deep down soul satisfaction to be had from walking your horse down the trail and looking for the lady slippers in the spring than tearing at breakneck speed over every log and gulley for an hour straight. :wink:


----------



## Faceman

I realized I had matured when I changed disciplines from two week pack trips in the wilderness to standing dressage in a clearing 100 yards from my house...when the weather was warm...after waking up from my nap...after doing stretching exercises so I could get my foot up to the stirrup without splitting my scrotum...


----------



## DrumRunner

We Spawnees are invading to gain some of your wisdom and knowledge...lol Please enlighten us on how to learn the ways of the "old people". :wink: I have to think being very mature could be a problem for Face, you're welcome in the kiddie thread.


----------



## Country Woman

I am not old but i have wisdom


----------



## cmarie

DrumRunner said:


> We Spawnees are invading to gain some of your wisdom and knowledge...lol Please enlighten us on how to learn the ways of the "old people". :wink: I have to think being very mature could be a problem for Face, you're welcome in the kiddie thread.


Have you gotten to the point where you realized that your parents weren't so dumb after all and were right about may of the things they told you, if so your probably maturing. One of the bigger things is to realize your 40+ body can't take all that your 20 year old brain wants to do pain hurts now, slow down life goes by too fast as it is, learn to stop and smell the flowers along the way.


----------



## DrumRunner

cmarie said:


> Have you gotten to the point where you realized that your parents weren't so dumb after all and were right about may of the things they told you, if so your probably maturing. One of the bigger things is to realize your 40+ body can't take all that your 20 year old brain wants to do pain hurts now, slow down life goes by too fast as it is, learn to stop and smell the flowers along the way.


lol I've definitely gotten to that point with my Dad, but it's still hard to ADMIT he was right all along..Darn pride, I thought I knew everything..The pain and ground is starting to get a little harder but I'm still not completely there on that one..lol I'm too busy to stop and smell the flowers just yet..Let me finish school and I'll have a picnic in a meadow and enjoy the WHOLE day smelling the flowers. :wink:


----------



## cmarie

Well DrumRunner that's a start. The ground is harder now that's why I don't ride the big young horses much any more, I like my Icelandics you have the spirit but the ground is so much closer. lol


----------



## DrumRunner

lol I definitely understand and respect that! No shame whatsoever.


----------



## Lockwood

You might be "maturing" if...

Every year you notice the hay bales and water buckets are getting much heavier. To which you used to be able to explain away as it being.. 'eh just the extra 20 lbs you put on the **** that year which is making things more difficult. 
But now you realize things really and truely are getting heavier! 
(Plus all that extra **** weight is stuck like glue!)

or, you mistakenly click the other "mature" thread and think your brain's gone wobbly because you can't figure out what they are saying all of a sudden.....
(Huh?....Oh, thank goodness I just clicked the wrong thread... thought I was having a twighlight zone episode or something... everything was the same, yet different:shock


----------



## Country Woman

Advice these are my winter boots are the good enough for riding 
or should get the ariat paddock boots


----------



## Faceman

Riding boots should have a heel...


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I prefer a good roper with a heel, lessons the chance of getting hung up and dragged.

Is it just me, or does time go by faster the older you get?


----------



## With Grace

CW - I'd start out with a good pair of paddock boots and half chaps before investing in any "horsey" items. A good pair of paddock boots are going to get much more use if you are going to start taking lessons or leasing. The boots you posted wouldnt be allowed for safety reasons at the barn I'm at.



Another "getting old" realization...
You realize you are getting old when you no longer care about barn drama, in fact, you didnt even realize there was barn drama going on!


----------



## cmarie

Too much tread on those boots could get stuck in the stirrup.


----------



## Speed Racer

Susan Crumrine said:


> Is it just me, or does time go by faster the older you get?


That's a phenomenon experienced by everyone in every culture across the globe, Susan. There are various theories about why time appears to go by faster the older we get.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW - I'd start out with a good pair of paddock boots and half chaps before investing in any "horsey" items. A good pair of paddock boots are going to get much more use if you are going to start taking lessons or leasing. The boots you posted wouldnt be allowed for safety reasons at the barn I'm at.
> 
> 
> 
> Another "getting old" realization...
> You realize you are getting old when you no longer care about barn drama, in fact, you didnt even realize there was barn drama going on!


Thanks for the advice 
you have to spend money to get good boots


----------



## Country Woman

I have found a pair of Ariat paddock boots at one store for 239 
and the same boots at another store for 139 

both stores are close to me


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Thanks for the advice
> you have to spend money to get good boots


Scour online and ebay for deals...

Some of my best purchases have come from ebay..head to a store, try on what you like, note the size and style, then hunt on ebay...I've purchased some high end items there for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## Fellpony

cmarie said:


> Well DrumRunner that's a start. The ground is harder now that's why I don't ride the big young horses much any more, I like my Icelandics you have the spirit but the ground is so much closer. lol


Thats why I ride a Fell Pony lol 13.2 is not far to fall at all :lol:


----------



## With Grace

Fellpony said:


> Thats why I ride a Fell Pony lol 13.2 is not far to fall at all :lol:


I must be a glutton for punishment..anything under 16 hh is just too small for me, I like em tall! Grace is 16.1...a friend of mine offered to let me ride her 15 hh AQHA, I declined knowing that if I did the next time I climbed up Grace, the ground would look awfully far away!


----------



## Golden Horse

Waves her cane and the oldies, and says Hi










Not a joke at the moment, I actually am using the cane for walking until I get this knee fixed, they are surprisingly handy things you know:lol:

Now who am I, well I was born 54 years ago in the south east of England, a long awaited and much loved daughter, who my Mum was going to raise to be a lady in her image. Delight soon turn to bemusement, and frustration and then resignation. I'm told me first word was horse, I used to watch horses the whole time. When I was little I used to be taken to the local park where for a few pennies you would be thrown on the back of a horse, walked up the lane, around the big tree and back to the stables. One autumn day, they say I had just turned 3, I was led up to the tree, the leader let go to rub his hands together to try and warm them up, and the horse bolted back to the stable. Everyone was having fits, but I was found happily still on the back of said horse, who had gone back to his stall, I was bouncing up and down saying "Faster" The hope was that experience would of scared me, in fact it just made the addiction worse.

As soon as I was deemed old enough I was sent for lessons, and at a scarily young age I was taking the bus ride to the stables with my lunch and staying all day, by the time I was 11 I was staying over night as well, like many horsey kids I was cleaning stalls and tack etc to pay for rides, the longer I was there, the more I did the more I could ride.

From when I left school at 15 I worked in all kinds of roles but kept riding, only stopping when I was expecting my first child. Then came the barren time, eventually two small kids, no time, no money, etc, so no riding. Then I started helping out with the Riding for the Disabled, and also taking lessons, found out that my years of training had been out of date, and plain wrong, so I had to learn to ride properly, that was a shock.

I eventually got my own horse, had a few different ones, until I bought a QH and started riding western, I felt like I had come home, it was great, I loved western riding. All was fine for a few years, then husband lost his job, we lost the land, we had a break in and lost even more, the horses had to go, and I kind of gave up on life for a while.

A few years later we decide to move to Canada, we have land, I have horses, I'm enjoying riding my western horses on the prairies, but have no direction. Then I get a bad knee and think I'm going to have to stop riding, maybe I'll drive, didn't enjoy that at all, and eventually came across my current trainer and dressage. So I converted back to English, still ride western for fun, but now have a purpose and focus in my life.

So here I am now, the first bad knee was fixed, now waiting for the second to be done, soon please soon! Then it is onward and upward with my dressage, and onward and downward with my weight, a constant struggle since my breakdown:-x

I will post pics of my crew if you want, but I figure you know them all by now:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

I have found the boots I want on ebay 
we have ordered from ebay and never had a problem


----------



## WILLMARGY

I guess I'm one of the older riders. I'm going on 63.
The extent of my riding when younger was pony rides at a local park. At the age of 59, I saw an ad for trail rides and decided I wanted to try it. It was only my daughter (13) and I plus the guide and I loved it. All we did was walk but I liked sitting on a horse. Then I found our local school system was offering English riding through an equistrian center and I decided "why not". I was hooked. I took the class twice but had no access to a horse to practice on. Then last year I saw an ad on Craig's list for leasing a horse. It was 30 miles away, but I got brave and took a chance. I now lease an Arabian and a Thorobred (one is supposed to be my daughter's). I am overhorsed on the Abrabian and I know it.  But I keep trying. Her trot will throw you right out of the saddle and I know she gets away with a lot of things she shouldn't. I am learning. Starting lessons again next month. I have never cantered -- got to stay on at the trot first. I WILL do it or die trying! lol 
Any advice?


----------



## luvmyhorses

HI.... I just turned 44 a few days ago.. I started riding when i was 6y.o.. then when i was 13 I owned my first horse a 16hd thourghbred.. did hunter/jumpers for 12 years until i started nursing school then sold my horse at the time a 5 y.o hanovarian. Finished Nursing school .. raised to beautiful children now 25 and 19 .. 2 years ago i was divorced after 20 years .. and realized i was missing my true love which also made me feel complete a HORSE... so i started looking.. not alot of money but found myself two 3 y.o paints.. since then I decided to change from English riding to Western.. training my horse in Trail at horse shows.. but also found the love of horse camping.. nothing like being in the Redwoods on top of a mountain looking over the valley... broughty me closer to peace then i have ever felt.. Last January my filly Chica had a terrible horse trailer accident and had to be put down.. brought me such pain.. coudnt use my horse trailer for 6 months.. and after cont to ride and working through the loss i found myself ready to get another horse... I love having two horses... I bought from Spotted Fawn Ranch in Montana a filly... she is now 9 months and so sweet... I have had men come and go in my life.. but i will never give up my true love again HORSES... <3<3


----------



## Speed Racer

WILLMARGY said:


> Any advice?


Lessons will definitely help. You're never too old to learn to ride. 

The ground may be harder than it used to be and we older folks don't bounce anymore; we splat and break things, but if you have the passion those are just inconveniences. :wink:

I've been riding since I was 20 y/o, but I can't remember a time when I didn't love horses and dream of owning one. 

Good for you for getting out there and doing what you love. :thumbsup:


----------



## iridehorses

I still think I'm one of the oldest at 65. I rode pretty much my whole life but have only owned horses for 30+ years. When I was younger I rode English and rode some Hunters and Jumpers but then I moved to PA and when I showed up to ride with some guys I worked with, I was out of place! I was in tall boots, a helmet, and breeches - they were in jeans, cowboy hats, and saddlebags. I had a 16.2 TB, they had 15h QHs. Long story short, ~20 some years ago I went over to the dark side (as my family said) and only ride Western now. I used to think that anything smaller then 16h was a pony but now my favorite mare is on the short side of 15h.


----------



## Golden Horse

WILLMARGY said:


> Any advice?


Advil is your friend


----------



## Mellow Mel

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Golden Horse said:


> Advil is your friend


----------



## Mellow Mel

CW...I have found a ton of stuff on ebay. Used tack, I have found, works great...already broken in and a fraction of the cost. I would wait for the horse though...I got myself in trouble buying a few things too early. Fun to shop though!!!


----------



## walkinthewalk

WILLMARGY said:


> Her trot will throw you right out of the saddle and I know she gets away with a lot of things she shouldn't. I am learning. Starting lessons again next month. I have never cantered -- got to stay on at the trot first. I WILL do it or die trying! lol
> Any advice?


Hopefully the roughness stays in the Arab's trot and doesn't carry over into the canter. When I was a kid, breaking horses for my grandpap, the Rule of Thumb was to get them in the plowed field and graduate to a disked field every spring.

The purpose was to teach the horse to make his legs the shock absorbers - to keep the action in his legs without transferring a lot of "bounce" to the back.

Anyway, my only advice for canter preparation is you have to have balance and be a bit on the limber side. I suspect your first instinct is to stiffen up, whether you realize it or not; that doesn't allow you to move with the horse.

Here's the ugly part - lol lol lol Can you still work a hoola-hoop? Whether the answer is "yes", "no", or "I never worked one", go to WalMart or Tarshay (Target) and buy one.

Learn to use it - even if it's just enough twirls that you know you can keep it in place. Hopefully you don't have back injuries bad enough to prevent that. Hoola hoops are a great co-ordination exercise and virtually low impact; even if your knees aren't that great. If you get really good, you could find some music that fits your "beat" and hoola hoop to the music.

That will limber your hips and lower back and get them used to "swinging" with the motion of a cantering horse. Once your body knows what to do instinctively (like riding a bicycle), you should be able to lose the fear of falling off at a lope; hopefully the Arab knows how to lope

Orrrrr, if you can find one, lease a gaited horse and never again have to worry about bouncing at the trot. They do a "power walk" that averages 3 MPH - 5 MPH; some much faster. Therefore they don't need to canter and it's not an issue; unless you want to show in pleasure classes with a trotting horse

That's all I got - lollol


----------



## walkinthewalk

Golden Horse said:


> I was born 54 years ago in the south east of England, a long awaited and much loved daughter, who my Mum was going to raise to be a lady in her image. Delight soon turn to bemusement, and frustration and then resignation.


Ahhh! another woman whose mom wanted a daughter in her image - lollol

Mom was satin and lace and I was born blue jeans & t-shirt. I was ecstatic when dad would come in the house to announce "I need her". That got me out of scrubbing floors and into turning wrenches (well handing them to dad as I was only five or six).

It would prove the thing that saved my butt from going in the poor house on more than one occasion. I can still change out the stabilizer shocks on my ancient ex-logger truck but please don't ask me to cook anything beyond breakfast or you'll be reaching for the TUMS:lol::lol:

Your story is truly very touching. I am so happy that you have found horses and a peaceful place in life once again


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Oh goody, another thread to join.

I'm about to be 42 any day now.....

Started riding ummm 12 years ago, and now live my life around my horse. My 6 yo son comes an equal first, and my husband, the other animals, and the house all come trailing in after.

My darling mare is Rosie, a Suffolk Punch x Thoroughbred. She's 14 years old, and was a brood mare 'till I got her 3 years ago. We hack and hunt and love life together. 

Today I met a lady who might take her from me  when we move to Alberta in the summer. I'm very excited about every aspect of the move except that I'll be leaving my Rosie Posie and my son's pony behind.

Sigh....

But I am assured that there are some nice horses in that part of the world to buy.....:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hear you about the move. I just did one-it's so traumatic. Yes there a esome lovely horses in CAnada-so hopefully you will find one after you get a bit settled in. I was lucky enough to bring mine along w/me, but we still need to get the shelters up.Today we got new license plates & drivers' licenses. Now I have to change the auto insurance from one state to another. How soon is your move coming up?


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Cacowgirl said:


> I hear you about the move. I just did one-it's so traumatic. Yes there a esome lovely horses in CAnada-so hopefully you will find one after you get a bit settled in. I was lucky enough to bring mine along w/me, but we still need to get the shelters up.Today we got new license plates & drivers' licenses. Now I have to change the auto insurance from one state to another. How soon is your move coming up?


Husband will be starting in March, I'll wait until the end of the school year and then move over with son, and dogs, and kitchen sink and all, in August. 

We'll be over for a fortnight at Easter, and I might flit back and forth to look at houses....


----------



## Golden Horse

walkinthewalk said:


> Mom was satin and lace and I was born blue jeans & t-shirt. I was ecstatic when dad would come in the house to announce "I need her". That got me out of scrubbing floors and into turning wrenches (well handing them to dad as I was only five or six).


My long lost sister:lol::lol:

Same in our house, Dad was always calling for me to go out and do exciting things, which I was only to glad to do.

My Mums favorite (not in a good way story) When I was 5 I was asked to be a bridesmaid for the first time, I can still remember the dress, white with little blue flowers on it, and a ball gown design, fitted top then full length wide skirt. While I remember the dress, I don't remember having my jeans on underneath as she swears I did


----------



## walkinthewalk

Golden Horse said:


> My long lost sister:lol::lol:
> 
> Same in our house, Dad was always calling for me to go out and do exciting things, which I was only to glad to do.
> 
> My Mums favorite (not in a good way story) When I was 5 I was asked to be a bridesmaid for the first time, I can still remember the dress, white with little blue flowers on it, and a ball gown design, fitted top then full length wide skirt. While I remember the dress, I don't remember having my jeans on underneath as she swears I did


I always said I was mom's favorite child simply because I was her only child:lol::lol:

Did you have hoop skirts and rumba pants? I'm ten years older than you and not sure if that dispicable "in thing" to dress little girls in was still around. I was around five when "mummy" decided to dress me in a white organza dress that required a hoop and those very obnoxious rumba pants with the ruffles on the butt:shock:

I was ok with my Buster Brown black patent leather shoes, tolerated the ruffled white socks, but that dress and those rumba pants were mutiny time. Every picture that was taken that day was a pout:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

Golden Horse said:


> My long lost sister:lol::lol:
> 
> Same in our house, Dad was always calling for me to go out and do exciting things, which I was only to glad to do.
> 
> My Mums favorite (not in a good way story) When I was 5 I was asked to be a bridesmaid for the first time, I can still remember the dress, white with little blue flowers on it, and a ball gown design, fitted top then full length wide skirt. While I remember the dress, I don't remember having my jeans on underneath as she swears I did


I was the same way when ever dad called me i would run outside just to help 
with whatever 
I loved my mom but I was more like my dad and i was daddies little girl 
I always wore pants and either worked in the garage or garden 
my hands were always dirty


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I'll be 45 in a few weeks. Most of you know my story. I got my first horse at age 40 and promptly turned into an 8 year old. I grew up in a non-horse family, so my horse experience prior to ownership were lessons here and there and leasing a few TBs. I had a fall when I was 39 that left my right leg non-functioning for 6 weeks. Once I was back to full capacity, I realized while my wallet was never going to magically expand, I wasn't getting any younger and was only a fall away from never being able to ride at all. A few months later, a local radio show was running a contest called, "my one thing". You had to submit what one thing you want more than anything and the winner would get their one thing. I didn't enter the contest but it was crystal clear to me what my one thing was. A few months later, I got my first horse. 

While I was initially cautious about riding, going out on trails, jumping and such, I've switched gears over the past few years and find myself getting bolder instead of the opposite. Don't know how that happened, but I'm definitely enjoying the ride.


----------



## Country Woman

When the weather starts to get warmer and drier I am going to the stable 
and ride 
I am buying my boots on ebay and helmet maybe too 
one question do all helmets fit the same I mean I wear a medium

Instead of buying a mounting block hubby is going to build me one 
so its more sturdy


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> When the weather starts to get warmer and drier I am going to the stable
> and ride
> I am buying my boots on ebay and helmet maybe too
> one question do all helmets fit the same I mean I wear a medium


In my experience they differ from manufacturer to manufacturer...I wear 6 7/8 in a Charles Owen, but in IRH I had to go up a smidge and it still didnt fit quite right (so didnt buy it) The Troxel sizing didnt fit me at all. You would be best to go try some on to find out which fits best, then go order online.


----------



## Country Woman

I found a helmet Tipperary Sportage size medium that fits nicely 
its $74.95 at the tack shop


----------



## Speed Racer

That's the helmet I've been lusting after. I've been able to find them for $60.00, but with shipping they'll be about the same as the one you found at the tack shop. I want to try one on first before I buy, because helmets fit differently depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## Tonipony

I got my first pony in the 1960's, a registered shetland. Then in 69 my dad retired and we moved to Southern California. Had a neighbor with 20+ ponies. I started hanging out there and that was where I spent every day after school and every weekend. His wife and him hauled me and 2 other horse crazy girls to the pony harness races almost every weekend and to the Pony Wheeler shows in Norco when they went on. Everyone wanted the fastest harness racing pony, so they started crossing them with Standardbred stallions and I still have 2 mares that go back to the first crossbred ponies we raced. 
I stayed short and never outgrew ponies, so been riding them most of my life. Got my first gaited pony in 1973 and just lost him last year. These days I like to camp and trail ride. I now own a pony sized Missouri Fox Trotter stallion, the 2 gaited pony mares and 9 purebred Icelandics. I have a small 52 acre farm in the Ozarks about 5 miles from the MFTHBA association headquarters. There is not too much that I haven't done with my ponies and I love riding the gaited ones.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm familar w/Norco-sounds like you had a good start there. Gaited ponies are so fun! Sounds like you have a very nice spread & some great horseflesh. have fun w/the ponies!


----------



## tinyliny

Speed Racer said:


> That's the helmet I've been lusting after. I've been able to find them for $60.00, but with shipping they'll be about the same as the one you found at the tack shop. I want to try one on first before I buy, because helmets fit differently depending on the manufacturer.


 
I have that helmet and it is SO comfortable. I don't even know I have it on. I literally forget, and get in my car to leave the barn with it STILL on my head.


----------



## Golden Horse

I love IRH helmets, I so wanted a Troxel, bought one and it always hurt my head:twisted:

I then lucked out on a great deal for an IRH velvet for showing, so when the local tack shop had an IRH elite, in my size for $45 I nearly flattened everyone to get at it, it is just so comfortable


----------



## Country Woman

I like the one I tried on at the tack store


----------



## farmpony84

I'm 39 so I geuss that makes me elidgeable to fart in this thread! That's awesome because the other mods were complaining about the lack of gas masks in the "mod lounge"....

I started riding in Germany doing the dressage thing and then moved on to english hunt style through highschool and then into marriage, then I decided to switch to AQHA style HUS and WP.

This is me and my first horse Pistol. I think he was 3 when I got him. He'll be 28 next month....


----------



## Country Woman

Farm Pony your horse is adorable


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Hi all -
> Thanks Country Woman for starting this great thread!
> 
> I'm close to 40 (38 this coming June). I lease a Grey 14 yr old TB mare (Grace), we're heading to our first show next Saturday! We'll also be testing Intro A in April.
> 
> I had ridden hunters from the age of 8 to 18 (I wont go into the whole story, but if you want to read more, my blog is below), then left for college, had a family, and now at 37 am back to chasing my dream of owning. Hubby has agreed that if I lease the mare 1 more year, we'll start looking for my horse. This year can't go fast enough!
> 
> The horse I lease teaches me a ton, and I ride at a fabulous barn with a very patient trainer. Every day at the barn keeps a smile on my face, and makes me a happy mom and wife!


Good luck on Saturday, which happens to be my 47th birthday!


----------



## Country Woman

pre Happy Birthday Northrenstar


----------



## Northernstar

Thankyou, Country Woman!!! Will be a cold one, but warm with love here - between husband, sons and horse! She'll be 21 next month


----------



## Country Woman

that is cool
have you got anything special planned


----------



## Northernstar

We're great outdoors people, so everything this time of year depends on the weather! We were going to go hiking in one of our favorite National Forest spots if we could, but it doesn't look like it now! Plan B was to travel to see a new cool movie just released based on a true story about whales, starring Drew Barrymore...
Instead of cake, I told my husband I wanted a key lime pie, which he already has now, and (of course, as a typical horse owner!) I asked for another corral section from Tractor Supply as a gift, which he bought and has on hold there...
Both sons are working out of town, but will get cards and calls, and it will be awesome!


----------



## farmpony84

Northernstar said:


> We're great outdoors people, so everything this time of year depends on the weather! We were going to go hiking in one of our favorite National Forest spots if we could, but it doesn't look like it now! Plan B was to travel to see a new cool movie just released based on a true story about whales, starring Drew Barrymore...
> Instead of cake, I told my husband I wanted a key lime pie, which he already has now, and (of course, as a typical horse owner!) I asked for another corral section from Tractor Supply as a gift, which he bought and has on hold there...
> Both sons are working out of town, but will get cards and calls, and it will be awesome!


My birthday was last week so husband and son took me to NY for a big city adventure. We stayed at the Waldorf Astoria, I plan to post some pix soon. It was an interesting thing... going to NY... we found we spent at least some time every day at central park, husband said it was because we were desperate for the smell of grass and dirt and you should have seen us when we finally saw a dog that was bigger then a manure pile!

That new drew berrymore movie is going to be our Valentines date!!!


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> My birthday was last week so husband and son took me to NY for a big city adventure. We stayed at the Waldorf Astoria, I plan to post some pix soon. It was an interesting thing... going to NY... we found we spent at least some time every day at central park, husband said it was because we were desperate for the smell of grass and dirt and you should have seen us when we finally saw a dog that was bigger then a manure pile!
> 
> That new drew berrymore movie is going to be our Valentines date!!!


Happy belated birthday, farmpony!!! Isn't it amazing (but pre-destined) that even with an adventure to a new place our instincts draw us directly back to nature? I'm so spoiled with wilderness living I can hardly wait to get out of the small town after running errands! I'll try to remember to give a brief feedback on the movie if we go, without giving too much away, of course!


----------



## Country Woman

My hubby is going to build me a safe platform so I can mount safely


----------



## walkinthewalk

Bumpin' this up; we were on the second page --- well behind the "under 40" crowd.

Can't be havin' that - lollol


----------



## loveduffy

:lol:just to keep this going I thought under 40 is a teenager


----------



## QOS

Happy Birthday NorthernStar and Farm Pony. I have one coming up myself. Hahahah having way more fun than I did before I got my horses so I guess all is good!


----------



## Golden Horse

walkinthewalk said:


> Bumpin' this up; we were on the second page --- well behind the "under 40" crowd.
> 
> Can't be havin' that - lollol



Thats because we have quality rather than quantity:lol:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

OK, when do you know you are too old for certain things? I have asked this before, and didn't get alot of answers.
For instance, when do you look at a green broke gelding and say, " nope, I have done this a thousand times, and I am too old to do it again?"

My mind is willing, but my body, well....


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love reading everyones' experiences & seeing how the love of horses brings us all together.


----------



## Speed Racer

Susan Crumrine said:


> My mind is willing, but my body, well....


You just answered your own question. :wink:

I don't find it fun anymore to jump on green beans and take my chances. I'm more break-y now that I'm older, and the healing time is slower. 

Plus, what do I need to prove to anyone, including myself? I've already done all that stuff, and I'll leave it up to the youngun's who have the lithe, supple bodies.

If they snark or laugh at me, I just smile. They're only retreading an already well worn path, and eventually they'll be where I am right now.


----------



## Golden Horse

It just happened to me, 2 years ago I was happy to jump on Bert and see how she went after so many years of not being ridden, this year I kept looking at Ben, and in the end sent him out to a friend to put some hours on him BEFORE I climb on

I still feel odd about it, but I'd rather have reports from someone I know saying how he is under saddle, rather than finding out for myself.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Susan Crumrine said:


> OK, when do you know you are too old for certain things? I have asked this before, and didn't get alot of answers.
> For instance, when do you look at a green broke gelding and say, " nope, I have done this a thousand times, and I am too old to do it again?"
> 
> My mind is willing, but my body, well....


Yeah, that pretty much is the answer orrrr, if your eyes light up at the thought but your feet aren't moving forward to take action on that thought.

My penchant for re-schooling Widowmakers and riding my snowmobile like it was the General Lee on Dukes of Hazard got me where I am today, which is not good.

I STILL want to go after those horses when I hear about them. As I'm tightening up my back brace, headed for the truck keys, I stop short and remind my old self precisely why it is that I wear this brace, and why it is that I can no longer tolerate even a two hour ride.

My most recent doctor/patient "you can't" conversation was "YOU can't even afford to be hit in the rear end, driving down the road.

It takes a long time to accept things like that but I've come to accept that I pretty much shouldn't be jumping off the cliff - even with a parachute on.

Mom always said I'd "pay for my antics someday". Shoot, I was in my daredevil 20's when she said that --- what did she know? :lol::lol:


----------



## walkinthewalk

Look what I stumbled across on another forum! 

Home


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*Amen!*



ThursdayNext said:


> I'm 44. I've been around horses most of my life one way or another, but I didn't take up learning to ride in any serious way until the last couple of years. I learned to ride (sort of) on my cousin's ****y little pony when I was 7. I spent my teen years as a barn rat at a big hunter-jumper stable. And then I had a huge long break that was speckled with hired trail rides, meet-and-greet in the paddock with unrideable horses (lame or ancient, not bad temper), and that kind of thing. It took about 25 years to get free time and free $$ at the same time, and the first thing I did when that happened was to go get me some lessons to learn dressage.
> 
> Now I'm the proud mom of Huey, one 18 yo retired Grand Prix show jumper who is also learning dressage. He is better at it than I am, so far. :lol:
> 
> I guess some people think it's weird that I took up riding in my 40s, but they just don't know - I've been a horse person since I learned to talk (no kidding, "horsie" was one of my first words). I figure, better late than never!


That is SO cool that you were able to get one of those wonderful old "been there done that (and got the trophies to prove it) jumpers. Those old guys have SO SO much left to give the world and training someone to ride and being still useful is really such a gift from a hose that has been at the pinacle of the show jumping universe. I hope you feel sufficiently blessed by having such a fantastic first horse  I would give my left.... i don't know something, to have a horse like that. I am TOTALLY Jealous LOL seriously enjoy him!!


----------



## farmpony84

For some reason once you have kids things seem to be different... All of a sudden you see an 18 inch jump and think... wow... that's high....


----------



## Country Woman

all your stories are interesting love hearing from you


----------



## Country Woman

love to hear more


----------



## ThursdayNext

WildAcreFarms said:


> That is SO cool that you were able to get one of those wonderful old "been there done that (and got the trophies to prove it) jumpers. Those old guys have SO SO much left to give the world and training someone to ride and being still useful is really such a gift from a hose that has been at the pinacle of the show jumping universe. I hope you feel sufficiently blessed by having such a fantastic first horse  I would give my left.... i don't know something, to have a horse like that. I am TOTALLY Jealous LOL seriously enjoy him!!


He is AWESOME! I was used to school horses, you know, and then I got up on Huey. Holy. Cow. I just as soon *think* "let's go left" and he's already on it. I *think* "stop" and he stops. I am not even aware of the tiny changes I'm making in my seat when I think this stuff, but he hears them all right! All the way through the saddle!

He was tried out in the lesson program because the trainer thought he might make a good Schoolmaster. What a bust that was!! He wants to respond to every tiny little signal, and he gets one green rider after another, he was going berserk, the poor baby! 

He's as willing as they get, too - anything I want him to do, he's there 100% for it, whatever it is. And so he's listening to the lesson kids and thinking "OK! Canter! I'm on it!" or "Leg Yield! All right!" or "Back-up...coming right up!!" when, of course, they didn't really want any of that stuff and didn't even realize they were asking for it.

Almost the last thing you want to see in a lesson horse, that - watching some super-sensitive performance mount get totally confused and do a bunch of stuff that the riders aren't expecting. So, no he's not a Schoolmaster. :lol: Or, as my trainer has it, he _is_ a Schoolmaster...for a School of One. :lol: Me.

The issue still comes up, of course, because I'm pretty green myself in many ways, but at least I'm consistently green in the same way, and it doesn't confuse him as much. He's also smart as a WHIP and is VERY forward and would definitely like to be in the driver's seat. So for me, it's a matter of constantly reminding him "No, I don't want your input right now. No, I want you to stand still patiently. No, I want to walk, not trot. No thank you, I know what I'm doing" 

If I'm not careful, my riding lessons turn into multiple choice tests. I learn some aid and put it on, and he'll do exactly what I just asked for (even if it is not what I thought I was asking for). That's awesome, because I learn right away that it wasn't right! But then, after I've stopped him doing what it is that I didn't want...and I try the aid again, he's like "oh. do you mean this? well what about this? or maybe this? any of those seem like the right thing to you?" He makes _suggestions._

Every once in a while I get an experienced rider to hop on and just remind him of what it's like to be ridden by someone who really knows what they are doing. In the meantime, he likes me, I like him, I don't mind his strong personality at all - I find it charming, as long as he behaves himself. And when he doesn't, I set him straight.

Most people aren't lucky enough to have a first horse like this, and I know it. Most green riders aren't lucky enough to ever get to _sit_ a horse like this, let alone own one. So, yeah, I know how lucky I am!


----------



## Reese

Life gets better after 40! My body just doesn't move as fast as it used to. LOVE my horses. Didn't get the first till I was Married and moved to Texas ( where everyone has a horse ) now it's been 26 years and I have not ever been without one or two or twelve. 

All I know is there better be HORSES IN HEAVEN! Not that I'm going anytime soon I hope, but if I get there and I don't see any animals just people, I'll know I've done something horribly wrong, because I'm not in Heaven!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh Thursday-what a lovely gem of a horse-I just love riding a horse like that, but I can sure see where he couldn't be a lesson horse-haha. you are truly lucky to have such a horse to bond with. I wish you both many happy years together.


----------



## schnue

I'm turning 48 at the end of the month. So glad to hear how much you enjoy riding as a 'mature' (ha) adult! I'm hoping for another 15 - 20 years!?

I have leased a few older quarter horses and have taken quite a few lessons for two years now and am still obsessed. When I'm not at the barn, I'm counting down til my next ride. I currently started leasing an older bay mare that is very content in her little pen and doesn't seem comfortable at all on the trail. Hoping that will change or that I can find a horse to lease that likes trail riding! Meantime, I'm learning a lot and she's not spooky at all, which is very nice...just lazy. 

QOS, those pictures look professional. What beautiful horses. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Country Woman

I am looking into taking lessons to get back into riding again 
Western and some English


----------



## Country Woman

I am think I am going the lease way


----------



## Northernstar

I think that's a wonderful idea, Country Woman! Who knows what could occur in the future? You seem to have such a true, genuine love for horses - what a fabulous owner you would be!
God is in the miracle business - If you would have told me 1 year ago that I'd not only own my own horse, but have her right in my own backyard, I would have said you were joking! Just this past April, however, I got word that a girl graduating from high school was going to give her mare _to just the right person_, but if that person couldn't be found, her parents would sell her. She was going to college, and her parents couldn't afford to pay for boarding/horse care, and college tuition as well. I called on a whim, and told her I had been stopping by the small stable to see my neighbor's horse that was boarded there, was bringing apples to treat all the horses, and knew her horse! She was thrilled to hear that, (this was a heart-wrenching decision for her as you can imagine!) and was equally happy to learn I had been giving her love, attention, and already knew her personality. So, on April 19, 2011, papers were signed, and I was the ecstatic, grateful owner of a beautiful quarter horse named Star. I love her with all my heart, and humbled by it. I'll bet God has a wonderful plan for a horse in your life, Country Woman! After all, He _is _in the miracle business!


----------



## mildot

Country Woman said:


> you have to spend money to get good boots


You have to spend money, but not a lot of money, to get quality.

I scored a pair of custom made boots, that are worth at least $800, on ebay for $125.


----------



## mildot

Country Woman said:


> I am think I am going the lease way


Good idea


----------



## Country Woman

mildot said:


> You have to spend money, but not a lot of money, to get quality.
> 
> I scored a pair of custom made boots, that are worth at least $800, on ebay for $125.


very nice boots 

I found a pair of ariats for 120 and they were 240 at the store


----------



## Country Woman

If I lease do I still need my own grooming kit


----------



## mildot

Country Woman said:


> If I lease do I still need my own grooming kit


It depends where you keep your horse. If at home, yes. If you keep the horse where the owner stables it (the most common occurrence), then no as every barn I've ever been to has a bin with grooming brushes, hoof picks, etc.


----------



## Northernstar

mildot said:


> It depends where you keep your horse. If at home, yes. If you keep the horse where the owner stables it (the most common occurrence), then no as every barn I've ever been to has a bin with grooming brushes, hoof picks, etc.


I'm here in Michigan (United States), and I've never been to/worked at a barn where there were universal grooming aids - Boarders usually have their own locker or at least their own personal "space" for tack and everyone buys a plastic tote and puts their own stuff in it. When my horse was boarded, I took a sharpie and put her name on everything, (not to sound stingy, as I would be happy to lend to someone in need, but sometimes people "help themselves"), and then when grooming, there's my tote handy with all her stuff! I was surprised at how inexpensive the basic grooming items were, and if one doesn't "over-accessorize", it's very doable! Plus, it's nice to have something only for your horse - I always show her her brush and let her sniff it first, then the hoof pick, same thing, etc. She always knows it hers


----------



## mildot

Northernstar said:


> I'm here in Michigan (United States), and I've never been to/worked at a barn where there were universal grooming aids -


All three barns that I've taken lessons and/or leased have a tray/bin/bucket of brushes, combs, and picks right by the cross ties for the school horses and any boarder is free to use them. Though most people who own horses make up their own private kit.


----------



## farmpony84

I free lease a couple of mine to a couple teenagers. The first time I tried it, the girls had nothing. ZERO tack and they were so demanding and disrespectful...

This second set actually has alot of their own stuff. I told them they didn't have to use their stuff but they like to. They do use my bridles and bits but I buy them whatever they ask for (i.e. one wanted a french link instead of the snaffle I had) and then the other wanted splint boots... but they've also bought blankets and coolers and all sorts of things for my horses....


----------



## Fjordmom

I am 52 (and counting) and got back into horses about a year ago when I purchased my Fjord. I have always loved the breed and have wanted to own one forever. When my last child left the nest, I missed having kids at home so much I got myself Olie to mother. It has been wonderful. My last horse 10 plus years ago was a Saddlebred, could not 
have picked two more different horses! At least with a Fjord, the ground is not far if you fall off! LOL


----------



## mildot

I use the bridle, saddle pads, boots, and dressage saddle that were assigned to my horse before I leased her.

I've purchased my own corrective half pad for it and over Christmas I took the school saddle I use, stripped it, re-dyed it, re-sealed it, had it re-stitched, and replaced the old stirrup pads.

I also have on loan a Wintec AP saddle from a friend with a standing offer to buy it for dirt cheap, which I will do. It came without leathers and irons so I bought those. I also did not like any of the schooling girths on the rack so I bought a nice fleece lined one for Calypso.


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> is the Half Arab the way to go
> and when I should I get the horse stuff like grooming things
> lead rope and stuff like that
> 
> I need a sturdy horse
> I am 5'6'' and 190lbs but I have balance issues with my right side


We had a half QH/half Arab years ago. I always thought he was smart and the way he moved was like liquid - gorgeous. I love the QH breed but the Arab gives them a little extra pizazz and class (I hope the QH people here don't blast me for saying that...I have 3 QH myself, and love them, but still - some Arabs are just drop dead gorgeous). So, I think the QH/Arab combo gives you good potential to have a smart, easy-going people-pleasing horse with a lot of 'try'. You should definitely save the money to get a dead-broke, middle aged horse that's been there and done that. For you, with your balance issue, you might talk to folks at a therapeutic riding center and see if you can get a lead from them. Their horses are used to kids/clients who have balance issues and aren't upset by that off-balance rider. They're always moving horses in and out of the centers as their needs change. Also, sometimes the therapeutic riding centers will have a great horse that's just not a good fit for them, like being too tall -- we have to hold the kids in the saddle and tall horses are problems for short side-walkers like me. 

I think you definitely could pick up some things now for fun, to have tucked away in your 'horsey hope chest'. But you can always pick them up later and it's easy to find things on sale or online, so there's no rush. Sounds like you want to have a few things to enjoy, so go ahead and get hoof pick, bucket, brushes, rubber curry comb, lead rope with a popper on the end, etc. Don't get anything that will rust or expire or that has a potential to be too big or too small (blankets, halter, pads, sport boots). 

Have fun!


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> I love how this thread took off


It's a good one!


----------



## Ladytrails

Speed Racer said:


> You just answered your own question. :wink:
> 
> I don't find it fun anymore to jump on green beans and take my chances. I'm more break-y now that I'm older, and the healing time is slower.
> 
> Plus, what do I need to prove to anyone, including myself? I've already done all that stuff, and I'll leave it up to the youngun's who have the lithe, supple bodies.
> 
> If they snark or laugh at me, I just smile. They're only retreading an already well worn path, and eventually they'll be where I am right now.


Definitely agree - nothing left to prove. And....too much left to do! So I don't take chances because I don't want to miss out on the best part of the rest of my life!


----------



## Ladytrails

OK, I've been posting and forgot to introduce. I'm over the half century mark and then some. Empty nest, married for 34 years to the same patient patient man, now living on our dream hobby farm of 20 acres where every stick and wire of the barns and fences were built by my DH's hands (with some help from me). Love that guy. We have 1 cat, 3 border collies (rescues), 2 gaited horses, 3 QH, and 12 Katahdin ewes. 

My first memory is actually a memory of Grandpa's working team, Ribbon (bay) and Nell (dapple gray), draft horses. I was 2. Apparently they were both kickers and he was horrified to see me toddling through the barn lot toward them, and then reached up to pat the horsies' back legs. Good horsey.... He told me the story about this after I was grown, that's when he had his first heart attack (kidding) thinking they were going to kick me back to the farmhouse; he couldn't move or yell or he'd spook them...so he had to just quietly call me back to him. Of course, they didn't do anything to me as horses often will be angels around little kids, and that was the beginning. 

My sibs and I got our first pony (to share) at Christmas, age 13. Pony mare, totally ruined by previous owners' kids, took all 6 of us kids to catch her, and that only lasted a while because the other sibs didn't like to ride. I couldn't catch her by myself so she didn't get ridden much. She did teach me how not to be scraped off on trees and fences...

Fast forward to after college - married a couple of years, DH and I had $350 in savings and he let me use it to buy a horse at an auction, a stud colt just shy of 1 year old. Gelded him, trained him between my 2 pregnancies, and he's in the barnlot tonight, still with me, at age 33. I owe him a lot because he could have/should have maimed me many times for all the mistakes I made. I had no idea how much I didn't know.

Anyway, he was injured when I sent him to a trainers' when he was 5 and hasn't ever been sound since then. So after about 10 years of not really getting to ride because of his soundness, I bought another great horse, Ellie, who's now 31. She is awesome -- not really talented but one of those who's worth her weight in gold because she takes care of you. I taught her to pull a cart and we won "Best Animal" first time out in a local parade -- what a hoot! She's carted countless kids around the arena on their first rides and made horse lovers out of them. When I semi-retired her, about 8 years ago, I went through a couple of green horses until I finally got wise and got serious about finding a horse that I could enjoy... So, 30 years after owning horses, finally now I have one that is finished in some discipline, easy and fun to ride but yet able to be interesting and a challenge to take her into a second discipline. She is a 13 year old B&W tobiano registered TWH mare, finished trail horse, and we've been doing obstacles and even a cow horse clinic. She's such a good girl.... 

My husband has a gaited gelding, foxtrotter so we are actually able to ride together. After all those decades, this past 3 years is the first time that's happened. Sometimes we are on a trail ride and ride side by side, holding hands, just because we can. It sounds corny, but after more than 25 years we know it's harder than it looks! Gotta have the DH, the horse, the health (of us and the horses), good weather and the truck and trailer all working at the same time! 

I also have a 7 year old gelding QH out of my Ellie; he's on schedule for eventual grandkid horse. He's relatively green still, due to some layup for about a year, so I'm careful, but he's absolutely full of 'try' and smart and trusts me so I think he'll work out fine. 

I'm at that point in life where I love to ride but I live to just "be" with them, too. It's a blessing to have them in my life.


----------



## tinyliny

your place sounds like heaven. Can I come live there with you?


----------



## Country Woman

yea me too 
I would love to live on a few acres so I can have my horse at home 
I don't have a horse at the moment


----------



## Ladytrails

tinyliny said:


> your place sounds like heaven. Can I come live there with you?


Thanks, we had a few acres for a couple of years when the first child was a baby, then had to sell and move because of our jobs. We were city dwellers and boarded the horses for many, many years. Living here with the critters is a long time dream come true. 

You and Country Woman are welcome anytime!


----------



## ThursdayNext

mildot said:


> All three barns that I've taken lessons and/or leased have a tray/bin/bucket of brushes, combs, and picks right by the cross ties for the school horses and any boarder is free to use them. Though most people who own horses make up their own private kit.


I believe that some barns do this, but it's not a good idea - it can promote the spread of skin infections. None of the barns I've been associated with have permitted this practice because of the risk for disease. A set of cheap grooming tools doesn't cost much more than the barbicide that's going to be needed to treat the ringworm outbreak if (when) it happens.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Ladytrails said:


> Fast forward to after college - married a couple of years, DH and I had $350 in savings and he let me use it to buy a horse at an auction, a stud colt just shy of 1 year old. Gelded him, trained him between my 2 pregnancies, and he's in the barnlot tonight, still with me, at age 33. I owe him a lot because he could have/should have maimed me many times for all the mistakes I made. I had no idea how much I didn't know.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> My husband has a gaited gelding, foxtrotter so we are actually able to ride together. After all those decades, this past 3 years is the first time that's happened. Sometimes we are on a trail ride and ride side by side, holding hands, just because we can. It sounds corny, but after more than 25 years we know it's harder than it looks! Gotta have the DH, the horse, the health (of us and the horses), good weather and the truck and trailer all working at the same time!


I don't know which sounds like a bigger treat: your guy, or your herd! They all sound wonderful!!!


----------



## With Grace

CW - for a lease I'd buy all my own grooming supplies. That way you aren't spreading anything from one horse to another, plus you arent searching the barn each time you ride for each tool you need (and believe me, that does take time away from your riding, once took me ten minutes to track down a hoof pick) Especially if you are ever planning on showing, you'd need need to bring your own supplies with you.


----------



## Eagle Child

Ladytrails, your hubby and hobby farm sound wonderful. That's always been my dream...someone to ride hand in hand with and a little farm. Does he have a brother around 60ish with some land?

:rofl:


----------



## Ladytrails

Eagle Child said:


> Ladytrails, your hubby and hobby farm sound wonderful. That's always been my dream...someone to ride hand in hand with and a little farm. Does he have a brother around 60ish with some land?
> 
> :rofl:


Actually, yes, he does, but he is taken - married to the same woman for 40 plus years! And, as much as I love by BIL, I think I got the pick of the litter! 

Thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## Golden Horse

Right grown ups, anyone else have trashed knees?

I'm asking because I need dismounting help, it hurts to land right now. Wen I rode last Sunday my Trainer had me dismount my English saddle western style, using the mounting block, or bench as it really is 

I have never felt so uncomfortable, not in body, that worked, but in my mind, I've always dismounted English style, both feet out, sling leg over spring down elegantly end up facing horses head with nice smile.....funny it usually goes wrong from elegantly onwards.

I was brought up NEVER EVER to dismount on a block, because it is dangerous, and I can't quite get over that one, maybe if it was a strong enough platform I could swing off onto it, but no stepping down.

Ideas please, how to dismount, and I'm thinking of 17hh of Ben here, another 8 inches on G Man, without damaging my right knee any further.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW - for a lease I'd buy all my own grooming supplies. That way you aren't spreading anything from one horse to another, plus you arent searching the barn each time you ride for each tool you need (and believe me, that does take time away from your riding, once took me ten minutes to track down a hoof pick) Especially if you are ever planning on showing, you'd need need to bring your own supplies with you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think this is a good idea
> should I buy a grooming kit everything comes in the bucket or
> container. or should I buy things separately
> 
> I an going to start riding in March sometime


----------



## Eagle Child

Ladytrails said:


> Actually, yes, he does, but he is taken - married to the same woman for 40 plus years! And, as much as I love by BIL, I think I got the pick of the litter!
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments!


:lolang.............

I should have specified unattached.


----------



## Country Woman

Golden Horse said:


> Right grown ups, anyone else have trashed knees?
> 
> I'm asking because I need dismounting help, it hurts to land right now. Wen I rode last Sunday my Trainer had me dismount my English saddle western style, using the mounting block, or bench as it really is
> 
> I have never felt so uncomfortable, not in body, that worked, but in my mind, I've always dismounted English style, both feet out, sling leg over spring down elegantly end up facing horses head with nice smile.....funny it usually goes wrong from elegantly onwards.
> 
> I was brought up NEVER EVER to dismount on a block, because it is dangerous, and I can't quite get over that one, maybe if it was a strong enough platform I could swing off onto it, but no stepping down.
> 
> Ideas please, how to dismount, and I'm thinking of 17hh of Ben here, another 8 inches on G Man, without damaging my right knee any further.



I have trashed Knees too both left and right


----------



## Ladytrails

GoldenHorse, I ride Western and have trashed both knees from time to time so am VERY careful not to jump down. I kick loose the right stirrup, swing leg over, grip handful of mane or pommel and cantle, perch on my tummy on the saddle, release last stirrup, and sliiiiiiiiiiide down. sometimes instead of sliding I'll push away and hop down. Mine are 15 hands, though, so it's not a big drop. 

I've also dismounted onto a mounting platform but it's hard at first to get the horse to line up just so. Once you do get them oriented to the dismount position, they'll bring you there over and over as a hint...! I think as long as you had both feet out of the stirrups ASAP you'd be safe.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Golden Horse said:


> Right grown ups, anyone else have trashed knees?


This isn't about the dismounting - I'd be afraid to hop off my 16.2 guy onto the mounting block. A fixed platform, maybe. But not a moveable block.

What I have is a tangential remark - I found that those jointed stirrups make a HUGE difference for my knees. OMG riding became actually *comfortable* when I started using those things.


----------



## Ladytrails

ThursdayNext said:


> This isn't about the dismounting - I'd be afraid to hop off my 16.2 guy onto the mounting block. A fixed platform, maybe. But not a moveable block.
> 
> What I have is a tangential remark - I found that those jointed stirrups make a HUGE difference for my knees. OMG riding became actually *comfortable* when I started using those things.


Agree 100% - I should have said mounting platform - stationery and solid. Also agree that 'trail' stirrups with foam footbeds and forward positioning of stirrups has done a lot for me to ease the strain on my knees.


----------



## Eagle Child

*Trail Stirrups and Leathers*

I was just thinking about my right knee/ankle this weekend as I've been cooped up with a bad cold and not able to ride. (Torn maniscus/broken ankle/retorn maniscus) I was actually looking at the trail stirrups just this afternoon online. I have very nice Tucker trail saddle, and have been thinking of investing. It's so good to hear what a difference they make! My knee gets so fatigued when I ride for longer periods of time! 

Dismounting has been a challenge for me,too. I do like LadyTrails. Scooch down very easily, and then land lightly, mostly on my left foot. So far so good.


----------



## Country Woman

I need to try this out too maybe this can help me


----------



## Ladytrails

Eagle Child said:


> I was just thinking about my right knee/ankle this weekend as I've been cooped up with a bad cold and not able to ride. (Torn maniscus/broken ankle/retorn maniscus) I was actually looking at the trail stirrups just this afternoon online. I have very nice Tucker trail saddle, and have been thinking of investing. It's so good to hear what a difference they make! My knee gets so fatigued when I ride for longer periods of time!
> 
> Dismounting has been a challenge for me,too. I do like LadyTrails. Scooch down very easily, and then land lightly, mostly on my left foot. So far so good.


Tucker makes a very very nice set of trail stirrups that have the cushion for the footbed AND some type of flex to give some spring where the stirrup attaches to the fender/leathers. They're pricey but I swear by mine; couldn't believe what a difference they make. I need a new pair and was looking at the Tuckers but they don't fit my saddle... :-(


----------



## Eagle Child

Yikes. Just checked out their prices on the Tucker site. $$$!!! I have a saddle bag I never use I'm gonna take back to the tack shop and maybe the owner will buy it back or reduce the price of the stirrups for me in trade. She's a really nice lady. Got my used saddle from her for a great price! Checked out Ebay, too. There's one pair on there. Hmm.


----------



## Ladytrails

Eagle Child said:


> Yikes. Just checked out their prices on the Tucker site. $$$!!! I have a saddle bag I never use I'm gonna take back to the tack shop and maybe the owner will buy it back or reduce the price of the stirrups for me in trade. She's a really nice lady. Got my used saddle from her for a great price! Checked out Ebay, too. There's one pair on there. Hmm.


I know...good luck with getting a pair for a good price. I have to say, though, that they are really worth every penny. Even mine. which aren't Tuckers, and don't have the flex bar where the stirrup connects, made a huge huge difference in knee pain, foot cramps and hip cramps. [Like it says, we're the over 40 crowd ]


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman said:


> With Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> CW - for a lease I'd buy all my own grooming supplies. That way you aren't spreading anything from one horse to another, plus you arent searching the barn each time you ride for each tool you need (and believe me, that does take time away from your riding, once took me ten minutes to track down a hoof pick) Especially if you are ever planning on showing, you'd need need to bring your own supplies with you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think this is a good idea
> should I buy a grooming kit everything comes in the bucket or
> container. or should I buy things separately
> 
> I an going to start riding in March sometime
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of cleaner do I use to clean the grooming stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Mature riders over 40 - well I suppose I am one such person, but in truth the title doesn't really describe me correctly - so herewith an old photo of me misbehaving in my youth.

The Rosen Kavalier is me - dressed to seduce. The horse a poor mutt called Silver - who taught me to appreciate 
riding Western.



.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Country Woman said:


> Country Woman said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of cleaner do I use to clean the grooming stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I just soak my stuff in water when it gets too grubby and give it a good scrub, then let it dry in the air. I have a horse-hair (natural) brush that I clean with a little bit of baby shampoo. Most of it's just water, though. I use my grooming bucket as a pail - this kills 2 birds, 1 stone...
Click to expand...


----------



## Faceman

Barry Godden said:


> Mature riders over 40 - well I suppose I am one such person, but in truth the title doesn't really describe me correctly - so herewith an old photo of me misbehaving in my youth.
> 
> The Rosen Kavalier is me - dressed to seduce. The horse a poor mutt called Silver - who taught me to appreciate
> riding Western.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope the puff of smoke from the flash didn't bother your eyes too much...:rofl:


----------



## stevenson

i use a bucket and a touch of bleach, let them soak, then rinse well and let dry on wire shelf so they have air flow, find a wire shelf at a yard sale or local second hand store and screw on the out side of the tack shed. you can mount bars for blanket cleaning/drying etc . and yes I have seen age 40 come and go
and was a teen in the 70's ..


----------



## farmpony84

Barry Godden said:


> Mature riders over 40 - well I suppose I am one such person, but in truth the title doesn't really describe me correctly - so herewith an old photo of me misbehaving in my youth.
> 
> The Rosen Kavalier is me - dressed to seduce. The horse a poor mutt called Silver - who taught me to appreciate
> riding Western.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that one of those tin photos?


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> yea me too
> I would love to live on a few acres so I can have my horse at home
> I don't have a horse at the moment


I have a strong feeling you will some day, Country Woman! Dreams come true when we least expect it


----------



## Northernstar

Barry Godden said:


> Mature riders over 40 - well I suppose I am one such person, but in truth the title doesn't really describe me correctly - so herewith an old photo of me misbehaving in my youth.
> 
> The Rosen Kavalier is me - dressed to seduce. The horse a poor mutt called Silver - who taught me to appreciate
> riding Western.
> 
> 
> .


That's _hilarious!!!_, (but cool!), Barry! Was this for a local Renaissance Faire or something of that sort? We even have those here....


----------



## Country Woman

Barry Godden said:


> Mature riders over 40 - well I suppose I am one such person, but in truth the title doesn't really describe me correctly - so herewith an old photo of me misbehaving in my youth.
> 
> The Rosen Kavalier is me - dressed to seduce. The horse a poor mutt called Silver - who taught me to appreciate
> riding Western.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Barry that is quite a picture


----------



## outnabout

Haven't been on forum for a while but what a gem of a thread this one is! Thank you, Country Woman, for the great idea!

I am 56 and got into riding with my daughter about 4 years ago. Took lessons with her. She started lessons at age 13 and didn't want to be in classes with little kids so we did lessons together with an instructor. I have always been into outdoor activities such as hiking, camping, backpacking, and athletic since high school, so riding appealed to me on several levels. I had seen people camping and trail riding in the wilderness and thought that it would be great to share the outdoors with a horse. 

Anyway... daughter lost interest and I kept up with lessons, but once a week wasn't enough horse for me. Began doing trail rides on rented horses but that was expensive. Leased a horse, then found my mare Nessie in the same herd. I had been watching her for a while, and remembered the first day I ever laid eyes on her. I was in awe of her. Leased her for several months then bought her. She was a cutting horse, then brood mare. Her last baby is being trained at my barn now for cutting. 

Leasing was great, I could ride everyday. Was fairly expensive so prepared me for cost of ownership. Funny, I remember back then while leasing my mare, asking a woman who boarded at the barn (who has now become one of my horsey friends) "Just what exactly is this "horse" thing??? I can't get enough of it!" She laughed and said, "Well, it is an expensive hobby". Another man I met while riding back in the leasing days told me that one day I would find a horse that I would love stronger than I have ever loved anyone or anything. And he was an old crusty guy, too. I think that for me it is the working relationship with the animal that is that "love" bond. I have gotten my mare back into shape, and want to always have something new to do together. I am looking into lessons again now, to perfect some skills such as rollbacks and starting off with a trot/lope, and then want to do team penning and sorting just for fun. There is an arena just about a mile away that is a major headquarters for penning and sorting, but finding the buddies to practice with is of course always the challenge. We no longer have cows at my boarding barn, either. 

When I pay off the bills, hopefully by end of summer, for my daughter's care [don't ask  ] I will then buy a used truck and small trailer to haul to trails. Now my riding friends and I share trucks & trailers! 

So many of your stories on this thread brought tears to my eyes, with accounts of hardships, moves, losses. For whoever it was that began the "You know you are maturing when... " list (forgive me, don't remember!) I just want to add: You know you are maturing when you don't take anything for granted, and are grateful for the simple, beautiful moments in everyday life. I have had my share of heartaches, and lately with above-mentioned daughter, but spend every evening watching the sun set over an old barn in a pasture that has been home to my mare for over 10 years, as my 11 month-old colt munches on his grain and my mare, tied close by, watches me in anticipation of another evening of riding together. I've got mud on my boots, my hands are dirty, am usually alone, but I have never been happier! 

Will try to find pic to post when I get home.


----------



## Country Woman

ThursdayNext said:


> Country Woman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just soak my stuff in water when it gets too grubby and give it a good scrub, then let it dry in the air. I have a horse-hair (natural) brush that I clean with a little bit of baby shampoo. Most of it's just water, though. I use my grooming bucket as a pail - this kills 2 birds, 1 stone...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks thurssaynext
> also what should I clean mt bit and bridle with?
> also a wintec saddle ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Country Woman

outnabout said:


> Haven't been on forum for a while but what a gem of a thread this one is! Thank you, Country Woman, for the great idea!
> 
> I am 56 and got into riding with my daughter about 4 years ago. Took lessons with her. She started lessons at age 13 and didn't want to be in classes with little kids so we did lessons together with an instructor. I have always been into outdoor activities such as hiking, camping, backpacking, and athletic since high school, so riding appealed to me on several levels. I had seen people camping and trail riding in the wilderness and thought that it would be great to share the outdoors with a horse.
> 
> Anyway... daughter lost interest and I kept up with lessons, but once a week wasn't enough horse for me. Began doing trail rides on rented horses but that was expensive. Leased a horse, then found my mare Nessie in the same herd. I had been watching her for a while, and remembered the first day I ever laid eyes on her. I was in awe of her. Leased her for several months then bought her. She was a cutting horse, then brood mare. Her last baby is being trained at my barn now for cutting.
> 
> Leasing was great, I could ride everyday. Was fairly expensive so prepared me for cost of ownership. Funny, I remember back then while leasing my mare, asking a woman who boarded at the barn (who has now become one of my horsey friends) "Just what exactly is this "horse" thing??? I can't get enough of it!" She laughed and said, "Well, it is an expensive hobby". Another man I met while riding back in the leasing days told me that one day I would find a horse that I would love stronger than I have ever loved anyone or anything. And he was an old crusty guy, too. I think that for me it is the working relationship with the animal that is that "love" bond. I have gotten my mare back into shape, and want to always have something new to do together. I am looking into lessons again now, to perfect some skills such as rollbacks and starting off with a trot/lope, and then want to do team penning and sorting just for fun. There is an arena just about a mile away that is a major headquarters for penning and sorting, but finding the buddies to practice with is of course always the challenge. We no longer have cows at my boarding barn, either.
> 
> When I pay off the bills, hopefully by end of summer, for my daughter's care [don't ask  ] I will then buy a used truck and small trailer to haul to trails. Now my riding friends and I share trucks & trailers!
> 
> So many of your stories on this thread brought tears to my eyes, with accounts of hardships, moves, losses. For whoever it was that began the "You know you are maturing when... " list (forgive me, don't remember!) I just want to add: You know you are maturing when you don't take anything for granted, and are grateful for the simple, beautiful moments in everyday life. I have had my share of heartaches, and lately with above-mentioned daughter, but spend every evening watching the sun set over an old barn in a pasture that has been home to my mare for over 10 years, as my 11 month-old colt munches on his grain and my mare, tied close by, watches me in anticipation of another evening of riding together. I've got mud on my boots, my hands are dirty, am usually alone, but I have never been happier!
> 
> Will try to find pic to post when I get home.


I love your story this inspiring to me not to give up on my 
dream
you are welcome outanobout 
I love hearing all these stories


----------



## mildot

ThursdayNext said:


> I believe that some barns do this, but it's not a good idea - it can promote the spread of skin infections. None of the barns I've been associated with have permitted this practice because of the risk for disease.


Meh......It can't be that big of a deal when it's 3 for 3 around here. And these aren't places where there's only $500 horses.


----------



## walkinthewalk

outnabout said:


> I just want to add: You know you are maturing when you don't take anything for granted, and are grateful for the simple, beautiful moments in everyday life. I have had my share of heartaches, and lately with above-mentioned daughter, but spend every evening watching the sun set over an old barn in a pasture that has been home to my mare for over 10 years, as my 11 month-old colt munches on his grain and my mare, tied close by, watches me in anticipation of another evening of riding together. I've got mud on my boots, my hands are dirty, am usually alone, but I have never been happier!
> 
> Will try to find pic to post when I get home.


Nicely said 

Even if we did "take the time to smell the roses" in our youth, the fragrance has a much deeper meaning in our "Senior Youth"


----------



## ThursdayNext

Country Woman said:


> ThursdayNext said:
> 
> 
> 
> also what should I clean mt bit and bridle with?
> also a wintec saddle ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bit should get thoroughly scrubbed off with water and a sponge as soon as you take it out of the horse's mouth. Our bit-washing station at the barn has a little Listerine in the wash water. If you do this as soon as you take the bridle off, you won't have to scrub off dried saliva or bits of hay (which turn to concrete when they dry) and you won't forget to wash the bit either.
> 
> People can get strong feelings about what you use to clean the leather tack with, but most of the Wintec saddles I've encountered are synthetic, so they would need different stuff. For my leather, I have a thing of leather-cleaning wipes. Very convenient, very easy to use. I use those to wipe off the leather tack whenever it looks grimy (bridle) or dusty (saddle). And then I use a leather conditioner (again, people have very strong feelings about this too) on it all when it's feeling a bit dry, or I haven't done it in a long time (like a couple of months) or before I store the gear for the winter.
> 
> A lot of people in my barn use Lexol products.
> 
> I use the leather cleaning wipes and then follow up with Rudy's Tack and Saddle Conditioner from Bee Natural. The people at my local tack shop swore by it, and it seems to be working pretty well so far.
> 
> My trainer uses a bar of glycerine saddle soap that she wipes a damp cloth on, and then uses the cloth to wipe down her tack - she says this cleans and conditions it all at the same time.
> 
> The Wintec will probably want something different - I should think their website would discuss this, as easy-cleaning is one of the big advantages of the synthetic leather saddles.
Click to expand...


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks for the advice ThursdayNext


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Northern Star, Every year there used to be held in a very very expensive Surrey village a carnival parade. The idea was that all of the societies active in or around the village would enter and parade through the centre of the village.

We had a Western riding club, owned and operated by an old Canadian cowboy named Kenny Ross, who had come over from Western Canada to fight Hitler and who somehow never went back home when the war was over. Kennie was always dressed in a bent battered old cowboy hat, jeans and a pair of western boots. He was bowlegged and buckled, wrinkled and sun burned but he loved his horses. He was an original natural horseman, when the term had not been invented.
The Western club was very informal. We'd met up at Kenny's place, saddle up the horses and ride off over the surrounding forests which at that time were a military training area - for parachutists of all things. But the riding was magnificent. There were three pubs on a circular route around the forest and we'd call in at all three.

One year we Western riders all went in fancy dress - I was the Rosen Kavalier - dressed in blue. 

Happy Days.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Barry it always nice to hear what;s happening over the pond where you are


----------



## Foxhunter

Well, if there was a group for 'Over 60' then I would be a member!

I have ridden most of my life and worked with horses since I left school at the age of fifteen. I am still working full time with horses and cannot imagine retiring. I would go insane with nothing much to do.

Mentally I am still fifteen, no, perhaps not more like 22 (brother that was a gooooood year) Physically I want to know why my legs have continued to grow because touching the ground becomes harder as each year passes. Another thing, the ground is harder than it was and I sure don't bounce like I did. 

My competing days are long gone, I still follow hounds and love fox hunting with a passion. 
That, really comes second to the horses!


----------



## Country Woman

I think most of us are in that boat 
mounting is difficult
I am going to see if a mounting block or the ez stirrup is the way to go


----------



## Country Woman

I have to try the ez stirrup first


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> I have to try the ez stirrup first


Certainly those extra 4 inches makes a big different to being able to get creaky knees up high enough so one's foot can reach the stirrup
The only problem is that those lower four inches means that one cannot get one's right leg over the cantle of the saddle!


----------



## Golden Horse

ROFL I hear you on that one Foxhunter, the first time I tried to get on my horse in my first pair of full seat breeches, that I had just slimmed into, couldn't get my foot on the stirrup, so dropped it, sprang up then just couldn't get the right leg thrown over, ended up stranded in no mans land.....on reflection maybe I should of lost a few pounds more before trying the full seats :lol:


----------



## hrslvr13

Hi, I am (ahem) older than 48, "21 with experience"! I have been riding since I was 5 years old at camp. I now have a 30 acre horse farm and 5 horses. One is a youngster I raised from 5 months and am training (half arab/quarter horse). I love trail riding and always wish I had more people to ride with. Solo riding is nice, but more fun with friends. I love to "GO" but don't mind walking, either, as it is very hilly here and sometimes lots of obstacles on the trails.


----------



## Eagle Child

You know you're mature when you hug the mounting block when you see it...and so does your horse! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## With Grace

*Our first show...update...*

I was going to create a new thread for this post, but then, I figured the "mature" thing for me to do was to just post it here, since you all know how nerve wracking showing is at my age! When I was younger, showing was easy, and it was all bout the ribbons...now it's just about surviving each class!

(took the following from my blog, which I keep as an update for friends and family to follow our progress)

It's official, Grace is a show horse. The horse show gods smiled down on us, and Gracie did beautifully. 

The morning started at about 5:15 am, when I arrived at the barn and woke up the poor mare. She looked at me like "what on earth are YOU doing here?" After a little coaxing, she did get up, we walked out to the arena where we picked her hooves and then lunged for a bit just to get her up and limber, and to get out any energy she might have. She was attentive, but not too hot. We went back to the stall to wait for the trailer to come into the arena. When I brought her back out, she spooked at the sight of the trailer, and realized what was about to go down. Surprisingly, it took only ten minutes to load her (our trainer is awesome.) Her barn mates then loaded and off we went.

She acclimated pretty quickly to the show grounds...there was just so much to look at, she couldn't really decide what to spook at, so she didn't. Her stall was next to her barn mate, which seemed to help her out, and she ate and had water as normal. After a few hours of waiting, it was warm up time.

Out in the arena, she was lunged and had no spooking or kicking. She just seemed ready to work. We saddled up and started our warm up. She was scared...the show arena was open at that time for warm ups and had a lot of horses in it. She wasn't sure of the arena, especially with the hot heater blowers going in the corner. We stayed away from that corner and continued to focus, and she started to work. 

We headed back to the warm up arena, which was like a carousel. About 25 horses warming up together in a too small of space. She didnt like to be crowded and kept stopping and backing up. It took quite a bit of coaxing to get her to do what I wanted her too. During this time I heard my name over the load speaker..how was I late to a class???!!! A few classes had no entries and mine started early. Thank goodness for calm trainers, I was almost in panic mode, on a panicky horse. Lovely combo.

We got to our class, and entered the ring. It was as if a transformation happened...the hyper, spooky TB turned into a well polished show horse. She just knew somehow it was time to pay attention and do her best. It was a walk only eq class, so I was feeling calm as well, and we took second place. If she had backed up straight, we would have won it.

Our second class went the same, taking second, and only because my arms were too stiff and I had a strong hold on the reins (waiting for a spook.) Sorry Gracie.

Our third class my nerves were on edge. The class was large, and it was a walk/ trot eq class, where I was expecting chaos. She collected instantly, was responsive and calm, but very alert. I could feel us working together well as a team, and I was able to ride confidently. As we lined up at the judge, I was so proud of her. She had done her best and no matter where we placed, I knew she had looked awesome. As they read the placings, I got confused. Why had they not called our number? Did they not mark us down as having entered the class? We got down to second place, with just three horses left, and I realized we must have come in last. No problem, we still did a great job. When they called our number for first place, I almost fell out of my saddle. We got FIRST?! I started tearing up...this was the horse that I had so many doubts with, had struggled with for the last month, and was sure was going to spook every chance she got. My cheer squad was on the sidelines clapping, and our trainer was beaming. I am so proud of this horse!

Looking forward to our next show


----------



## Northernstar

Congratulations!!! I'm so glad for you


----------



## Country Woman

let us know how the show goes


----------



## tinyliny

Sorry, Grace, but what IS your age?


----------



## With Grace

tinyliny said:


> Sorry, Grace, but what IS your age?


I'm almost 38...I think I was the oldest at that show LOL...


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> I'm almost 38...I think I was the oldest at that show LOL...


Good for you, Grace! I just turned 47 the other day, but I really feel like I'm 33 - I have to stop and think a minute when asked my age! Healthy living, plenty of fresh air, and riding horses.... 

Edit that : riding my horse and all the hard work involved!


----------



## Country Woman

I am 48 and look 38


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I am 48 and look 38


That's true! - I've seen your photo  I had an avatar change with me in it for a few days, but was more of me than my horse... I like the current one so much better! haha


----------



## Faceman

Country Woman said:


> I am 48 and look 38


Oh, all you women say that...:?

Here's me at 60...












And here is me now, 4 years later, retired. It's been a tough 4 years...:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

very nice FaceMan 
you look like Ian Miller


----------



## Country Woman

My hubby and I are the same age and he thinks I look young for my age 
I had my daughter at 21 so she keeps me young also I don't smoke,drink much or 
do drugs
I have 2 younger sisters and I look the youngest


----------



## farmpony84

I have a fat face...


----------



## Country Woman

this a picture of my 26 year old daughter and I at my wedding


----------



## With Grace

I look my age...the goal now is to stay looking this age LOL


----------



## outnabout

outnabout said:


> Will try to find pic to post when I get home.


Here we go... my mare Nessie, the sunsets I watch in the evening, and that is me with Ness, taken this evening!


----------



## outnabout

Faceman said:


> Oh, all you women say that...:?
> 
> Here's me at 60...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is me now, 4 years later, retired. It's been a tough 4 years...:rofl:


Faceman, I am going to retire from teaching in four years! Please tell me they will pass quickly!


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
nice to see you all


----------



## trekpaard

*hello , i am trekpaard ...*

and now 46 jears old . 
when i was 12 jears old i was a beginners with horses . 
when i was 15jears i bought my first horse .
today we have 3 horses and we live on a little old farm in germany .
see you next time more , trekpaard .
please look photos as "Meet the Community"


----------



## trekpaard

*here with a selfmade forecart ...*


----------



## Northernstar

Your horses, land and farm are just beautiful! The trees in the background look like the forest at our home - what a lovely family you have also!  I'm sorry I don't speak any German...


----------



## goneriding

I'm half and don't speak any either. Beautiful land! What kind of drafts are those?


----------



## Mollysue

Just joined forum and loving it,really glad to have found this branch. Well I am sixty seven in march. Started riding again after about forty year break, marriage,children, work. Then came retirement, unfortunately ovarian cancer. Decided in a remission last year, to try and do what I loved most,Horses, a girls gotta ride. It is so much sweeter second time around. I feel a wonder connection with the selle Franci I am leasing.Ilost a lot of muscle during chemo sessions, but steadily building back. He does spook some( there's that flight instinct) but just even grooming and being in his presence is everything. Mollysue


----------



## Faceman

Mollysue said:


> Just joined forum and loving it,really glad to have found this branch. Well I am sixty seven in march. Started riding again after about forty year break, marriage,children, work. Then came retirement, unfortunately ovarian cancer. Decided in a remission last year, to try and do what I loved most,Horses, a girls gotta ride. It is so much sweeter second time around. I feel a wonder connection with the selle Franci I am leasing.Ilost a lot of muscle during chemo sessions, but steadily building back. He does spook some( there's that flight instinct) but just even grooming and being in his presence is everything. Mollysue


Good for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Country Woman

its nice to talk with mature horse lovers and owners 
my husband Marc wants to make my dream come true


----------



## Country Woman

this is a picture of my husband Marc and I on our wedding day


----------



## walkinthewalk

Mollysue said:


> Just joined forum and loving it,really glad to have found this branch. Well I am sixty seven in march. Started riding again after about forty year break, marriage,children, work. Then came retirement, unfortunately ovarian cancer. Decided in a remission last year, to try and do what I loved most,Horses, a girls gotta ride. It is so much sweeter second time around. I feel a wonder connection with the selle Franci I am leasing.Ilost a lot of muscle during chemo sessions, but steadily building back. He does spook some( there's that flight instinct) but just even grooming and being in his presence is everything. Mollysue


 Yes, Good for you

My lifelong friend and trail riding bud is a breast cancer survivor. I should've stay "up home" instead of retiring to where it's warmer because, after all that, she still rides more than I do. 

Her surgery was in 2002 and she is still clear

She finally (and sadly) sold her trotting horse for a beautifully gaited Kentucky Mountain Horse, a custom made Steele saddle and goes sloggin' thru the mud every chance she gets.

Big hugs to you - I hope your horse does a great job of giving hugs and blowing in your ear


----------



## Northernstar

Mollysue said:


> Just joined forum and loving it,really glad to have found this branch. Well I am sixty seven in march. Started riding again after about forty year break, marriage,children, work. Then came retirement, unfortunately ovarian cancer. Decided in a remission last year, to try and do what I loved most,Horses, a girls gotta ride. It is so much sweeter second time around. I feel a wonder connection with the selle Franci I am leasing.Ilost a lot of muscle during chemo sessions, but steadily building back. He does spook some( there's that flight instinct) but just even grooming and being in his presence is everything. Mollysue


Welcome to the forum, Mollysue!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Country woman, look at the eyes of that man.

Either that was the work of a very very clever camera man 
or 
you are a much loved lady.

Lucky you


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> its nice to talk with mature horse lovers and owners
> my husband Marc wants to make my dream come true


He sounds like a sweet, wonderful husband, Country Woman! I'm blessed with one of those also - he is _deathly_ afraid of horses, (funny, because he's a big guy - hunting, fishing, etc), but despite that, he insisted that we build a shed and pasture behind the house so I could have my mare home instead of boarding. He thinks she's beautiful, though, and even though he's intimidated, he brings her carrots when he goes for a walk! Looks like you and I have a couple of keepers


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome to the forum MollySue 
and I am happy you over came cancer and that you are riding again 
God Bless you


----------



## Country Woman

Barry Godden said:


> Country woman, look at the eyes of that man.
> 
> Either that was the work of a very very clever camera man
> or
> you are a much loved lady.
> 
> Lucky you


it was my uncle that took these pictures 
photography is one of his hobbies 

My husband loves me dearly


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> He sounds like a sweet, wonderful husband, Country Woman! I'm blessed with one of those also - he is _deathly_ afraid of horses, (funny, because he's a big guy - hunting, fishing, etc), but despite that, he insisted that we build a shed and pasture behind the house so I could have my mare home instead of boarding. He thinks she's beautiful, though, and even though he's intimidated, he brings her carrots when he goes for a walk! Looks like you and I have a couple of keepers


Yes I think we do Northerstar 

but unlike your hubby mine likes horses and is not scared of them 
when Marc was a teen he had an Appaloosa but I forgot the name of the horse


----------



## With Grace

*walkinthewalk *- your comment just made me realize something I hadnt before...that a horse blowing in the ear is like a blessing...or when they reach around to smell your hair. Makes me give thanks every time


----------



## Country Woman

On the week end Marc and I are going to look for a helmet and boots 
he wants to wait until the last minute to get this stuff 
but he is going to have a cow when I need the grooming stuff too


----------



## trekpaard

*@goneriding*

it is a dutch-brabanter (dutch/belgian)and a belgian-ardenner .
@ all - thank you for all nice photos here . it is wonderful to see what all the people here done . is here anywhere who works with his/her horses in the wood or in the field ? or make anywhere with the horses trekking tours ?


----------



## mildot

trekpaard said:


> or make anywhere with the horses trekking tours ?


You should look for member Painted Horse in the trail riding forum :wink:


----------



## trekpaard

*@mildot*

thank you .


----------



## goneriding

Trek, your horses are beautiful! Painted rides in Utah and alot of other areas as well. His experience on trail is priceless. His pictures are beautiful. If hubby and I ever make it out there, we will be looking him up for a opportunity to ride with him. I believe he does guides.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Do most of you have your own farms? So jealous! I only get to see my guy 3-4 times a week.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Country Woman said:


> On the week end Marc and I are going to look for a helmet and boots
> he wants to wait until the last minute to get this stuff
> but he is going to have a cow when I need the grooming stuff too


Don't let yourself get too caught up in the grooming stuff frenzy -lol

For example, if you look in Target, WalMart, Home Depot, etc. You might find the ideal grooming tote ten times cheaper than you will find it at Tractor Supply or a tack store. I bought three or four at WalMart years ago; one carries my hoof stuff, another carries my immediate topical meds; a third one has some misc stuff that I think I'd better look thru since I can't tell you what's in it:lol:

Regarding brushes, etc. I have a whole bunch of different styles and types of brushes.

Since brushes need to be washed after every use (at least I think they do), I don't use bristle brushes on anyone anymore, except for their faces.

I use hard-bristled plastic brushes because they're easy to wash and will wear out before they deterioriate from washing. I just bring them to the house and wash in them in hot water and Dawn Dish soap<---cheap & sanitary.

Instead of buying the very expensive Furminator de-shedding tool, I have the "Evolution" LARGE dog de-shedder tool. It is $19.99 vs the $50-something for a Furminator. The Evolution blade is one inch shorter but it works as well or better for the big difference in money. Tractor Supply carries them.

For brushing the face, Tractor Supply does sell mini brushes that are good for that ORRRR you can go to WalMart and buy dog grooming mits. Those give you the opportunity to massage your horse's face while cleaning it.

They are also good for gently massaging both inside and out on the ears. That will keep the horse's ears de-sensitized for when the time comes that somebody has to look in that ear for some sort of issue.

Tractor Supply also sells a mane comb that looks a lot like a wig comb. I love them; especially for my two horses with exceptionally thick manes. If they're out of stock, just go buy a wig comb at the local beauty supply place if WalMart or the drug store don't have them.

It also works to just "finger comb" your horse's mane if you don't really have time to give the mane a good combing. I have four horses and all the maintenance that goes with them. They might get their manes combed once a month and they might get their tails combed twice a year.

Even though they're on 22 acres, they rarely get tail dreadlocks and only my Arab gets mane dreadlocks; that's because he rubs his neck all the time, so I do have to keep him un-tangled all the time.

I wouldn't buy any topical meds or shampoos right now either. Keep a list of things that you want and once you know you've bought a horse, then go buy that stuff. Those basic needs are always on somebody's shelf

Oh, I almost forgot. When you're at WalMart go to the towel department and buy a big pack of those extra large white, terry wash clothes. I have about three dozen of them (remember I have four horses). You have no idea how handy they will be for washing faces, washing legs if the horse gets scratches, etc. or just having to have them for anything at the barn.

I generally end up using four or more at a time, so I bring them to the house and run them thru the washer with a lot of clorox. I think I paid around $5 for a big pack.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mollysue

Beautiful wedding picture, and thanks for the warm welcome to all. I talked to my trainer yesterday about learning dressage on the horse I am leasing, he's really like being my own and we are forming a bond like I did not look for when I was a young rider.my horse is a level 4 dressage. Any particular site that explains dressage?


----------



## Eagle Child

Mellow Mel said:


> Do most of you have your own farms? So jealous! I only get to see my guy 3-4 times a week.


No, I don't Mel. Journey is boarded at a barn 10 minutes from my house. I go out after work and on weekends, usually 3 or 4 times a week like you. I have only an acre here, and most of it is fenced for two fuzzy aussie/border collie backyardigans. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

Mellow Mel said:


> Do most of you have your own farms? So jealous! I only get to see my guy 3-4 times a week.


I don't really consider it a farm (as you can see we do not have a SINGLE finished project - just about a million started ones...) but:


----------



## Faceman

farmpony84 said:


> I don't really consider it a farm (as you can see we do not have a SINGLE finished project - just about a million started ones...) but:


I like your long-haired dog, but in all honesty the short-haired one is pretty ugly...must be some kind of weird cross...


----------



## ThursdayNext

Faceman said:


> I like your long-haired dog, but in all honesty the short-haired one is pretty ugly...must be some kind of weird cross...


had to scroll back to see what you meant...:rofl:


----------



## walkinthewalk

Mellow Mel said:


> Do most of you have your own farms? So jealous! I only get to see my guy 3-4 times a week.


Yes, we have 22 acres.

I only had to board about six years out of my life but also very lucky to board at a small, private facility where the BO's loved and treated each horse as their own.

That ridge "way up yonder" is where the high winds and lightening travel thru. More than once I've heard "The Train" up there while I've been in the barn:shock:










Why I don't worry about exercising my two metabolic horses. They are throwing their shoulders into that hill for good reason That's the neighbor's house in the background. We aren't near as fancy.









The entire 22 acres had permeter fencing when we bought it, so I let the horses wander around the yard on occasion. Not too often because it means I have to take the bird feeder down or The Boys will destroy it trying to get the bird seed:shock:









Barn in the front, Mr. WTW's workshop behind it; it's bigger than my barn. That's ok because he's an ace mechanic who builds his own race car, and fixes 95% of whatever goes wrong around here, and fixes it right <-- no Mickey-Mousing for him. Plus the workshop stores the farm tractor and other mechanical things of importance









Sitting up on the ridge in the first picture, looking down at the house.









Sitting up on the ridge on this fella, my beloved Duke, the horse in my avatar. He's giving my "hoof" a sniff, telling me he's ready to move on.










We're an hour north of the TN/AL border but we do get snow:lol:









This is our retirement spot. We started with bare land and perimeter fencing. I don't take any of it for granted. I wake up every day thankful that I can get to the barn because many folks our age can't even get out of bed.
THE END


----------



## Mellow Mel

Farmpony...your land and home is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well for our mid life crisis we left the security of a nice home and secure jobs in the UK, and moved to the wilds of the Canadian prairies here. So we swapped this










for this










and a lot of this










Yup from crowded UK to the wilds of the wilderness, from substantial 4 bed brick built, to sort of 3 bed wooden house, from owning 1/10th of an acre to 1500 acres out here:lol:


----------



## Faceman

Golden Horse said:


> Well for our mid life crisis we left the security of a nice home and secure jobs in the UK, and moved to the wilds of the Canadian prairies here. So we swapped this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup from crowded UK to the wilds of the wilderness, from substantial 4 bed brick built, to sort of 3 bed wooden house, from owning 1/10th of an acre to 1500 acres out here:lol:


You left out the part about the agreement between Britain and Canada and the compensation Canada received to isolate you in the wilderness far from civilization where people wouldn't have to contend with your howling hound dogs or your ravenous Haffie herd that can devastate hundreds of acres of cropland and habitat a year...:rofl:


----------



## With Grace

You all have beautiful farms and acreage! Grace is kept at a barn about 15 minutes from our house. We have no property for horses...in fact the CC&R's here don't even allow chickens on the property.

Hubby's and my dream is to set up a small farm on the east side of the state (the sunny side) when we retire.


----------



## ThursdayNext

My boy is at a barn about 15 minutes from my house...and I'm kind of grateful that it's out of the question to keep him in our backyard (yard is not a lot bigger than his stall in the barn). My husband dreams of having a property like Walkinthewalk and keeping a few horses on the land. I like the _idea_ of having Huey & some buddies right there...but then I think about early morning chores, feeding 3 or 4x per day, stall-cleaning, arena-dragging, bedding and grain hauling, and the need to hire someone to do it if we want to go off for a bit...and I want to cast myself at the feet of my barn owner and beg her never ever to retire.


----------



## walkinthewalk

ThursdayNext said:


> My boy is at a barn about 15 minutes from my house...and I'm kind of grateful that it's out of the question to keep him in our backyard (yard is not a lot bigger than his stall in the barn). My husband dreams of having a property like Walkinthewalk and keeping a few horses on the land. I like the _idea_ of having Huey & some buddies right there...but then I think about early morning chores, feeding 3 or 4x per day, stall-cleaning, arena-dragging, bedding and grain hauling, and the need to hire someone to do it if we want to go off for a bit...and I want to cast myself at the feet of my barn owner and beg her never ever to retire.


 Well said and you are very wise

There are no vacations unless you can find someone very reliable. The work never stops and even the minimum of used equipment isn't cheap to do the job properly. Something is always breaking down either in a small way or sometimes in a I-need-another-job-to-pay-for-this-way.

That's why is it such a blessing that Mr. WTW can fix just about anything under the sun. I am also pretty handy with a wrench since dad got one on my hands before mom could fit the frying pan handle in them - lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HAH! Thursday! I have all mine here at home and have had for over 30 years. I'm now approaching the age where cutting back on the numbers and having 3-4 horses boarded out for personal pleasure sounds HEAVENLY. Of course, I'm the masochist who has run a boarding operation and a breeding operation for years, concurrently by the way......What am I thinking? So not only do I do the chores for all the boarders and their horses but I sit up all night doing mare watch during foaling season. 

Yeah...it's sounding really good to just have a couple horses at somebody else's house right now! But I would miss the sweet nickers and the kisses at midnight when I wander out because I can't sleep.....Maybe I'll hang on for a couple more years......LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse

Faceman said:


> You left out the part about the agreement between Britain and Canada and the compensation Canada received to isolate you in the wilderness far from civilization where people wouldn't have to contend with your howling hound dogs or your ravenous Haffie herd that can devastate hundreds of acres of cropland and habitat a year...:rofl:


Be fair the howling hound dog was Canadian through and through, he's justy got worse now we have the mini US import hound.

Yeah, Haffies are like locusts, you rarely find them in singles, and they destroy all that is in front of them.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone


----------



## farmpony84

To the people who board... I have a list of jelousy's:

You always have someone to ride with.
You always have someone to take care of your horses.
You never run out of hay or grain.
You don't have to run out to the barn and clean stalls before church on Sunday.
You don't have to check the weather everyday to decide if you need a blanket or not and if you need a stall or not.
You have a ring and maybe even an indoor.
You don't have to trailer to lessons.
You might even have shows right there at your horses home.

I could probably go on.

Does that make you feel any better?


----------



## Country Woman

I just wish I could ride
I would do barn chores to ride


----------



## cmarie

Sometimes I jealous of the people that board, it doesn't matter if I'm sick or the weather is horrible I still have to go feed and water twice a day, and all the other chores involved with having horses at home.


----------



## Country Woman

I just want to be around horses


----------



## cmarie

I know what you mean, I don't know what I would do without mine, but sometimes it can be more of a chore than a pleasure. Like when one of the silly studs take down the fence to go visiting with the mares, or when one of the foals decides to jump the fence and wants to play catch me if you can. Can this ever happen in good weather or when I don't have to be somewhere, no of course not.


----------



## Country Woman

Soon I will be riding again


----------



## cmarie

Well take it slow and enjoy it, if you haven't ridden in a while you'll find muscles in your thighs and butt you did even know you had.


----------



## farmpony84

I will admit, the first thing I do when I get out of bed is open the blinds in my bedroom so I can look at the horses and in the summer I sit on the porch and watch them graze. I love how at night if you go outside you can hear them "snuffing" at each other when they hear a strange noise and then you listen to the pounding of the hooves as they run back to the barn. I also love how everyday around 11:00 they all lay down and take a nap!

I do love having them there. Going out of town wiht the entire family is always a challenge though....


----------



## cmarie

I haven't gone out of town overnight in I don't know how long.


----------



## ThursdayNext

I think the biggest benefit of having horses on one's own property is being able to have more than 1. Since I board, if I want 2, it will cost twice what it does to have 1.

I think it would be cool to hang out and watch them play too. I am told - I do not know this for myself because I've never been around at that time - but I am told that my horse is a total Wild Man when it comes time go to into the barn at night. I am told that he trumpets like a stallion and races around his paddock like a rodeo bronc if any of the other horses go in before he does. The people who are usually at the barn at that hour tell me they love to hang out and watch the show he puts on.

I know for myself I like to watch the mares (one 5yo Chincoteague pony + 2 3yo Oldenburgs) rocket around their paddock and get crazy, and they seem to do that at all hours.

On the other hand, last week the mares learned that when it's chore time, the power to the fences is off, and they started taking their paddock apart...and a couple of the other horses watched and learned, too. I'd be losing sleep if that were my problem...and dealing with plain old equine drama? Horse 1 is buddy sour but Horse 2 needs to go into the big turnout for exercise but that means Horse 1 will spend the. entire. morning. yelling. across. the. property. for. his. buddy. Horse 3 and Horse 4 do best when they're turned out with other horses but they can't be turned out together because they've demonstrated that they are unable to Resolve Their Differences without more injuries than their riders are comfortable with. But they can't be turned out with Horses 5, 6, and 7 because those are mares, and Horse 3 and Horse 4 are geldings who get freaky and bite the girls if they go into season. And...and...and...

I don't understand why people complain about the amount of board they pay. Seems to me it can't possibly begin to cover the mental wear-and-tear (and I'm pretty sure it doesn't pay a good wage for the physical pitch-and-haul).


----------



## Northernstar

Golden Horse said:


> Well for our mid life crisis we left the security of a nice home and secure jobs in the UK, and moved to the wilds of the Canadian prairies here. So we swapped this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup from crowded UK to the wilds of the wilderness, from substantial 4 bed brick built, to sort of 3 bed wooden house, from owning 1/10th of an acre to 1500 acres out here:lol:


I wouldn't hesitate for a moment! Nothing compares to nature. Good for you!!


----------



## Country Woman

lovely place Northern Star 
looks very peaceful


----------



## Mellow Mel

farmpony84 said:


> To the people who board... I have a list of jelousy's:
> 
> You always have someone to ride with.
> You always have someone to take care of your horses.
> You never run out of hay or grain.
> You don't have to run out to the barn and clean stalls before church on Sunday.
> You don't have to check the weather everyday to decide if you need a blanket or not and if you need a stall or not.
> You have a ring and maybe even an indoor.
> You don't have to trailer to lessons.
> You might even have shows right there at your horses home.
> 
> I could probably go on.
> 
> Does that make you feel any better?


 
Ok, this is a fair trade off. And the barn owner has adopted me into her barn so I come 3-4 times a week and do the feedings, muckings and all the other chores. Makes me feel like I live on a farm and she gets her chores done! Sounds crazy but that is a win win to me!!!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Goldenhorse!!!
I LOVE your midlife crisis!!! I hope to have a similiar one...just have to convince my cityboy of a husband. He cringes at dirt roads and thinks I always smell gross(like a barn). I think I smell FANTASTIC!:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

I love the smell of the barn,horses ,hay, grain and manure I love being a country woman


----------



## Country Woman

here are some picture where we used to live Maple Ridge BC


----------



## outnabout

Mollysue said:


> Just joined forum and loving it,really glad to have found this branch. Well I am sixty seven in march. Started riding again after about forty year break, marriage,children, work. Then came retirement, unfortunately ovarian cancer. Decided in a remission last year, to try and do what I loved most,Horses, a girls gotta ride. It is so much sweeter second time around. I feel a wonder connection with the selle Franci I am leasing.Ilost a lot of muscle during chemo sessions, but steadily building back. He does spook some( there's that flight instinct) but just even grooming and being in his presence is everything. Mollysue


Woohoo!! You go, girl!


----------



## outnabout

Mellow Mel said:


> Do most of you have your own farms? So jealous! I only get to see my guy 3-4 times a week.


I pasture board at a barn 20 minutes from work and/or home and ride my mare/work with my colt on alternate days, everyday. I feed once a day and pay a young lady who isn't working now to feed the other meal.
I am seriously thinking of selling my house in another 5 years and buying a place where I can keep my horses at home. The downside of that is that I will miss my barn friends and the indoor arena to ride. There is always trail riding, but we don't do that every day. On the other hand, it would be more economical and easier as I progress into my senior years.
What do you all think? Has anybody here had to make this choice?


----------



## Country Woman

I would love to afford to move to a place where I can have my own horse 
but for now I live in town and If I get a horse I would have to board him or her


----------



## With Grace

We started to look at property in September...I had this dream of putting up a nice barn and keeping a couple horses, along with boarding a few. Hubby was ready to build me an indoor, etc. Then we had our current house appraised before listing it.... Never moving now. Oh well, I do love the barn I'm at.


----------



## Tonipony

I have a small 52 acre farm in the Missouri Ozarks. We just had a bulldozer clear out our fence row and a few extra acres. Hopefully new fence will be going up before too much longer. The view is gorgeous and the weather this winter has been wonderful. We do have a hay field and have grown our own off and on. I hope once the new fence is up we can grow it again. If I didn't have my own land, I would not be able to have a small herd of ponies.


----------



## Tonipony

Here is a picture taken from my back yard this fall.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Tonipony said:


> Here is a picture taken from my back yard this fall.


Ah! What is that I don't see from your back yard? Why it's houses! NO houses!:clap::clap:

I'll bet you live on a "Deliverance Road" that is scarier than mine to strangers. I've had people call me half way up my road, to say the road looked far too scary and was I sure they'd made the correct turn at the bottom:lol::lol:

What a beautiful view to take in every moment of every day


----------



## Tonipony

We do live out in the sticks, but wouldn't have it any other way. Our dirt/rock road is so rough that we don't get much traffic. It is very peaceful out here. This was a few weeks ago riding my Icelandic down the road heading home.


----------



## farmpony84

I love your rode Toni. I actually live beyond the state maintained road as well. We have a gravel road that turns into a dirt road. The dirt part get's really bad but check out my driveway in the summer!

I've also included photo's of "my" river. We don't actually own the dock. It's on the other side of a corn field that backs up to our house. We made a deal with the local farmer that he runs his dogs through our land and we get to fish! 

Do you see that sneaky snake???


----------



## Country Woman

Tonipony said:


> I have a small 52 acre farm in the Missouri Ozarks. We just had a bulldozer clear out our fence row and a few extra acres. Hopefully new fence will be going up before too much longer. The view is gorgeous and the weather this winter has been wonderful. We do have a hay field and have grown our own off and on. I hope once the new fence is up we can grow it again. If I didn't have my own land, I would not be able to have a small herd of ponies.


Are you close to Mansfield MO? where Laura Ingalls Wilder lived 
their farm was Rocky Ridge Farm


----------



## QOS

such pretty pictures!!! I LOVE fall colored leaves - it is my favorite and I want to ride in that!!!


----------



## Tonipony

Country Woman said:


> Are you close to Mansfield MO? where Laura Ingalls Wilder lived
> their farm was Rocky Ridge Farm


Yes, I am just south of Mansfield. I have rode the dirt roads from my house to Mansfield and only have to cross the pavement one time.


----------



## Tonipony

farmpony84 said:


> I love your rode Toni. I actually live beyond the state maintained road as well. We have a gravel road that turns into a dirt road. The dirt part get's really bad but check out my driveway in the summer!
> 
> I've also included photo's of "my" river. We don't actually own the dock. It's on the other side of a corn field that backs up to our house. We made a deal with the local farmer that he runs his dogs through our land and we get to fish!
> 
> Do you see that sneaky snake???


I love snakes, your area looks a lot like mine. My husband counted 16 turkeys down by our pond this morning. We feed the deer in our front yard in the winter. Country living is the best :clap:


----------



## With Grace

*Tonipony* - your farm sounds like heaven!

farmpony - glad you like the snakes...even that pic give me the heeby jeebies!

I feel blessed for where we live - homes are close together and no property, but we do have a small town atmosphere, and the deer, elk and bear walk right up to out backyard fence (I keep them out of my flower garden!)


----------



## walkinthewalk

Tonipony said:


> I love snakes, your area looks a lot like mine. My husband counted 16 turkeys down by our pond this morning. We feed the deer in our front yard in the winter. Country living is the best :clap:


When I worked, it wasn't unusual for me to call my boss to tell her I was running late because of a road block --- a Turkey road block.

There could be anywhere from six to a couple dozen. They would literally run down the road in front of my car until they got to the right spot in fence to get off the the road:shock:

We have black snakes but they stay away from the barn because of the cats.

I have seen Copperheads and Cottonmouths much further downhill, where there's plenty of sun to keep the road warm.

I'm good with black snakes; especially since they help keep the rodents hunted out. That, in turn, keeps the Viper snakes away because the Viper snakes can't move as fast so there's nothing for them to eat up here.

Then there's the time I caught a medium sized snapper and relocated it down over the other hill to a neighbor's scummy old pond:shock:

No shortage of deer here either. We generally see a herd of five or six every day but "pre-hunting season", I have seen as many as 15 sharing the pasture with my horses.

Plenty of Coyotes and eventhough folks claim there's a Bobcat or two, I have been here nearly nine years and have yet to hear one:?

*Tonipony*, this is my road; you're lookin' pretty much at the entire width. There's a big fat drop-off on the side you can't see. Looks like a freeway compared to yours; it is paved --sort of -lollol. I could get used to yours, however

This is my Generator-bred TWH who can be a pip to ride. "No-fear" T-shirt required on this horse. Intermediate level rider is great, just have to have "no fear". He's been with me 16-1/2 yrs and has mellowed a lot but will never be for a novice or timid rider.


----------



## Faceman

Tonipony said:


> Yes, I am just south of Mansfield. I have rode the dirt roads from my house to Mansfield and only have to cross the pavement one time.


We've got quite a few people from SW Missouri floating around here...


----------



## tinyliny

floating? Somebody tack them down 'fore they git away!


----------



## Country Woman

cool 
Is their house still standing


----------



## Mellow Mel

Love all of these country homes. You guys are very lucky! Beautiful!


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> Love all of these country homes. You guys are very lucky! Beautiful!


I'd love to see you come up to the north, Mellow Mel! If one can find employment, (sometimes requires driving great distances), the cost of a house and gorgeous acreage is unbelievably affordable!!! Often adjoining the Nat'l Forest, or with a stream running through, or on a wilderness lake... If you need to board your horse, that is 1/3 of the cost as well! Lots of good people here too


----------



## Foxhunter

When I retire I want to spend a couple of years just travelling about the USA in an RV. There are so many beautiful areas and wonderful people to meet. 
BE WARNED keep showing such wonderful pictures and I might just turn up on your doorstep!


----------



## Country Woman

I enjoy seeing where everyone lives and seeing the horses 
I love this thread


----------



## Mollysue

Home from flordia after a week away , on my way to the barn, can't wait to see my sweet pea, and spend time with him. Will let you all know how he reacts, this has been the longest time he has not seen me since I started leasing him. Who ho mollqysue


----------



## Foxhunter

Not sure how to get the pictures on the page but it should take you to an album


----------



## Country Woman

its been raining here alot and I have not got my helmet or boots yet


----------



## farmpony84

It's 60 today and we are expecting 1-4 inches of snow tomorrow. REALLY????


----------



## Palomine

I'm 56. I own 3 horses, two I have had for a long time now, and one I bought this past summer, Baby Huey is double registered QH/Paint. Trained and shown WP, but I bought him to trail ride on.

My father was a Saddlebred trainer, who went to railroading, although he still owned them, including WC Mimi Genius with Earl B. Noel. I grew up around them, and have worked them as a Master Show Horse Groom.

I've also worked with TWH's, Racking Horses, Thoroughbreds, and QH's, reining, cutting, ranch, and now WP. I've been around other breeds, but not exclusively like I have with the others.

I rode Saddleseat but gradually got into western riding over the years. I hope to get out and go trail riding this spring/summer, if can get the time, as I work at a WP show barn, and by the time show string comes home? I am too tired to do much.


----------



## Golden Horse

Foxhunter said:


> Not sure how to get the pictures on the page but it should take you to an album



Not seeing any links Foxhunter, what part of the SW are you from, I lived down near Bath for 20 something years, beautiful countryside down there


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> When I retire I want to spend a couple of years just travelling about the USA in an RV. There are so many beautiful areas and wonderful people to meet.
> BE WARNED keep showing such wonderful pictures and I might just turn up on your doorstep!


You would be most welcome! Just call in advance for directions, because the last person who used a gps ended up on a trail that eventually disappeared in the forest! Plus, that would give my husband time to put venison steaks on the grill as I pour a chilled glass of wine, and we'll enjoy the breathtaking panorama of scenery from the hilltop on which we live - then go out back frequently to visit a pretty mare... 
When you get that RV, know the welcome mat will be out


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> It's 60 today and we are expecting 1-4 inches of snow tomorrow. REALLY????


We won't see 60 until June, but I had to laugh at this- sounds like crazy northern MI weather for sure! Except our forecast would be : Sunny and high of 29 today, Lake effect blizzard and 8-10 inches in most spots tomorrow 
(Then I could finish the rest - "So those of you who live on the remote county roads had better have AWD and a snow plow if you want to go anywhere!" haha)


----------



## mildot

Foxhunter not only are you welcome around here in western Ohio, but also if you feel like giving ol' Reynard a run for his money I can arrange that for you.

I'm late to horses in life but I've been a lifelong seaman.

Here's some pics of the last family sailing vacation in the British Virgin Islands.

Yours truly at the helm










Some of the crew 


















Some of our anchorages




















My daughter's first dip in Sir Francis Drake Channel


----------



## busysmurf

First, please don't give me a time out, or send me to my room I'm not 40...yet. BUT, I thought I would post on behalf of my Mom & Dad, seeing as how they let me suck them into this crazy horse life. Sorry it's long, but my parents are AWESOME!!!!!!!

Both my parents had horses/ponies on their farms growing up. Neither had good memories of it My dad's family had a cart pony, that they swore was evil.:lol: He used to run the cart into tree's, and chase my dad & his siblings. He HATED that thing!! My mom's story is a little sadder. She's the oldest of 6, and everyone else was allowed to have a horse or pony except my mom, she was told she was to fat and she would break their back if she sat on them (I've seen pics of her back then, SHE WAS NOT FAT!!)

Anyway fast forward to me. They had me later in life (30 was late in life in '80, I guess), and from 3 on I was a horse NUT! When they reluctantly let me get my first horse, he came home on my dad's 39th birthday. They both fell in love with that horse. My mom picked up her first "horse" a few years later as a rescue. As it turns out, every horse of hers since then has been a rescue. She thinks she can save them all:hug: My dad started about the same time with a nice big appendix trail gelding. And there's been horses on the property ever since.

My mom now has a new "project" that she's doing well with. She had a knee injury a long time ago, so she needs a shorter horse/pony, but she doesn't ride to much anymore. But she's a nurse, and I've never seen anyone save a rescue like she can. Even if she still calls a halter a bridle & vice versa, and I've caught her trying to lounge a horse with the lounge line attached to the saddle. Regardless, they know she's there to bring them back to life, so they don't seem to mind. Unfortunatly, my dad got sick a few years ago and sold his horse. He really regrets it now, but he's to unsure of himself now to get another one.

Pictures below are them. The chestnut is the 1st rescue. She was reg. arab mare that had been starved and beaten as a foal, so she only grew to 13.1hh. She developed tumors all over her body where she had recieved beatings. She had been adopted by a well meaning family, but when the kids outgrew her, they just left her in the field for 10 years. They fed her well & she always had clean water, but that was it and since she was missing most of her teeth she was pretty skinny. She lived to be the ripe old age of 28 in my mom's care. The next pic is of my mom on her 2nd rescue, a TW/QH cross. This one had broken his pelvis about 8 yrs before my mom came along, and the owners didn't do anything to help him, except hit him in the knees with a 2x4 when he wouldn't do the walking gate (which of course he couldn't since his pelvis was broken). So by the time she got him, he hated ppl, and was SEVERELY arthritic in the knees (amazingly that's all that came from the beatings), and malnourished. Mom nursed him back, and he always tryed to let her ride him for as long as he could. She finally had to put him down when his knees had fused completely. She's had 3 more since those 2, and is now on her 6th<3

Last one is my dad (obviously) on his last horse Roosevelt. Even though I still have my horses there, he reminds me ALL the time, IT'S HIS BARN and if he wants to do things differently HE WILL!:lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext

Northernstar said:


> husband time to put venison steaks on the grill as I pour a chilled glass of wine, and we'll enjoy the breathtaking panorama of scenery from the hilltop on which we live - then go out back frequently to visit a pretty mare...
> When you get that RV, know the welcome mat will be out


...jealous...


----------



## Country Woman

I am jealous too

for our dinner we has sweet and sour rice and pork


----------



## Foxhunter

Golden Horse said:


> Not seeing any links Foxhunter, what part of the SW are you from, I lived down near Bath for 20 something years, beautiful countryside down there


I am in N. Dorset, not so far from Bath. Very beautiful area. 
We are at the bottom of a hill and the views from the top are astounding. 

Not sure why I cannot get the pictures to show up, I have a Mac which I am new to and need to find out what I am doing wrong.

The big difference between the two countries is that here from the top of the hill, you can look across the Blackmoor Vale and it is like a patchwork quilt, small fields surrounded by hedgerows, it is like a patchwork quilt, ever changing as grass is mown for hay or silage. Very little arable through the Vale. Get over the hill and you hit arable. By comparison to the US the fields are tiny!
Scenery here is ever changing. 

In the US, I found that you drove for mile upon mile and nothing changed. 
I drove with a friend, from Salmon, Idaho to Glenwood Springs, COL. all through Utah, and was gob smacked (astounded) by the harshness and the beauty of the high dessert forever wondering how the heck they got wagon trains across the plains not knowing where the next water was or how to live off the land as one travelled. 

Approaching Salt Lake there was a dark cloud over the city which I thought was probably smog but on high ground I could clearly see forest fires raging miles away, flames clearly leaping ahead missing miles of standing trees to start a new inferno miles ahead.

I had wondered why, in a small town outside of Salmon, when I went to breakfast to celebrate Independence Day, such a small town of about 20 houses needed six enormous fire appliances, had to think hard before I realised that it was because of forest fires. 
I was well clear, being at least 15 miles to the east of the inferno but recognised for the first time, the power of a fire out of control. The temperatures were in the 100's with a strong wind encouraging nature to do its worse. 

It was the first time I had had the chance to talk to ranchers/farmers whilst in Idaho.No big difference between the two countries at all. Boils down to hard work, risk of beating Mother Nature and the Government which keeps interfering by people who know nothing about the land making rules and regulations that are actively involving land workers filling in more and more papers that some idiots in an office somewhere either stack in a pile or burn.
In this the UK is way ahead of the USA with pen pushing for farmers!

I learned when bringing cattle down from the mountains that a good cow horse has an eye like a working Border Collie. I also learned why western saddles have a horn - for hanging onto! Heck, can them cow ponies turn!
Back at the ranch the owner actually shut one steer out of the corral and I was told to just tie the reins up on the horn and let the mare I had been riding loose. She immediately went off and worked that steer back into the corral on her own. 

I loved the holiday, spent time in VA, which was very green and more like the UK, NC - which was *HOT* and humid! I coped with the dry heat in ID much better than the humidity of NC.
Oh, one thing I learned in NC was to _never, ever_ order grits again! Looked like wallpaper paste and, regardless of additives, tasted like wallpaper paste. 

COL was also beautiful but I was in a tourist area and never had a chance to meet the real rural folks. I knew they were hiding somewhere in the locality!

Again, with all the tourists it reminded me of the Isle of Wight, where I grew up. An area that relies on tourism for income.

I have been over a few times since 2001 but basically for only short trips that is why I want to return at leisure to just travel from one area to another, asking the rural locals to point me in the direction of the best of the beauty and to talk about making a living from the land in that area.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Northernstar said:


> I'd love to see you come up to the north, Mellow Mel! If one can find employment, (sometimes requires driving great distances), the cost of a house and gorgeous acreage is unbelievably affordable!!! Often adjoining the Nat'l Forest, or with a stream running through, or on a wilderness lake... If you need to board your horse, that is 1/3 of the cost as well! Lots of good people here too


That is one of my dreams...to get a summer home in the u.p.....gotta wait until the kids are out of the house, the husband retires and I can convince him!


----------



## Country Woman

I do crocheting for one of my hobbies 
I have made all sizes of afghans from crib size to queen size 
I made 3 for a friend and I made $300
I have sold my crib size for $30 

I am wondering If I could sell these and make money


----------



## Country Woman

here are some more these are baby blankets


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I am jealous too
> 
> for our dinner we has sweet and sour rice and pork


That sounds tasty too! I wonder what sweet and sour rice and venison would taste like! Come over, and let's see


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> That is one of my dreams...to get a summer home in the u.p.....gotta wait until the kids are out of the house, the husband retires and I can convince him!


 My husband and I are here because it's a life we _both_ love, and we have outdoor professions -*However, if your husband needs a little convincing....*
There's no time like the present!!! Start making _all _of his favorite dishes, put lovely notes in his lunch, put real estate brochures of all of the most pristine destinations on the counter, his bedside table, etc - Pictured Rocks, Taquamenon, Brockway Mtn. to name a few.... surely he'll become so enamored, he'll mention at the dinner table one evening, "Honey, I've had a little idea of moving up north some day!"  
(Then I'll expect a message so I can congratulate you, but the rest is our secret!)


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> here are some more these are baby blankets


You do such beautiful work, Country Woman!!! I'm very sure you could sell them!


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I am in N. Dorset, not so far from Bath. Very beautiful area.
> We are at the bottom of a hill and the views from the top are astounding.
> 
> Not sure why I cannot get the pictures to show up, I have a Mac which I am new to and need to find out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> The big difference between the two countries is that here from the top of the hill, you can look across the Blackmoor Vale and it is like a patchwork quilt, small fields surrounded by hedgerows, it is like a patchwork quilt, ever changing as grass is mown for hay or silage. Very little arable through the Vale. Get over the hill and you hit arable. By comparison to the US the fields are tiny!
> Scenery here is ever changing.
> 
> In the US, I found that you drove for mile upon mile and nothing changed.
> I drove with a friend, from Salmon, Idaho to Glenwood Springs, COL. all through Utah, and was gob smacked (astounded) by the harshness and the beauty of the high dessert forever wondering how the heck they got wagon trains across the plains not knowing where the next water was or how to live off the land as one travelled.
> 
> Approaching Salt Lake there was a dark cloud over the city which I thought was probably smog but on high ground I could clearly see forest fires raging miles away, flames clearly leaping ahead missing miles of standing trees to start a new inferno miles ahead.
> 
> I had wondered why, in a small town outside of Salmon, when I went to breakfast to celebrate Independence Day, such a small town of about 20 houses needed six enormous fire appliances, had to think hard before I realised that it was because of forest fires.
> I was well clear, being at least 15 miles to the east of the inferno but recognised for the first time, the power of a fire out of control. The temperatures were in the 100's with a strong wind encouraging nature to do its worse.
> 
> It was the first time I had had the chance to talk to ranchers/farmers whilst in Idaho.No big difference between the two countries at all. Boils down to hard work, risk of beating Mother Nature and the Government which keeps interfering by people who know nothing about the land making rules and regulations that are actively involving land workers filling in more and more papers that some idiots in an office somewhere either stack in a pile or burn.
> In this the UK is way ahead of the USA with pen pushing for farmers!
> 
> I learned when bringing cattle down from the mountains that a good cow horse has an eye like a working Border Collie. I also learned why western saddles have a horn - for hanging onto! Heck, can them cow ponies turn!
> Back at the ranch the owner actually shut one steer out of the corral and I was told to just tie the reins up on the horn and let the mare I had been riding loose. She immediately went off and worked that steer back into the corral on her own.
> 
> I loved the holiday, spent time in VA, which was very green and more like the UK, NC - which was *HOT* and humid! I coped with the dry heat in ID much better than the humidity of NC.
> Oh, one thing I learned in NC was to _never, ever_ order grits again! Looked like wallpaper paste and, regardless of additives, tasted like wallpaper paste.
> 
> COL was also beautiful but I was in a tourist area and never had a chance to meet the real rural folks. I knew they were hiding somewhere in the locality!
> 
> Again, with all the tourists it reminded me of the Isle of Wight, where I grew up. An area that relies on tourism for income.
> 
> I have been over a few times since 2001 but basically for only short trips that is why I want to return at leisure to just travel from one area to another, asking the rural locals to point me in the direction of the best of the beauty and to talk about making a living from the land in that area.


DO make northern Michigan your next US destination! The Great Lakes are like freshwater seas surrounded by millions of acres of vast forests teeming with wildlife, pristine rivers and lakes.... I think you'd find it spectacular


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman - your blankets are beautiful! You should set up an Etsy.com shoppe, I bet they'd sell quite well! (more horse money


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Country Woman - your blankets are beautiful! You should set up an Etsy.com shoppe, I bet they'd sell quite well! (more horse money


How would I do that? Some advice


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> You do such beautiful work, Country Woman!!! I'm very sure you could sell them!


thank you Northern Star


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> How would I do that? Some advice



Go check out etsy.com It's easy to set up a "store front". I have purchased many hand made gifts from that site...and have always loved every item received. I think they require you set up a paypal account fof payments. You just list your items on there (kind of like ebay) with good pics, and leave them there til they are purchased. Then just mail them off when they sell. 

Also, you can offer to do custom orders as well - I had my kids comforters made this way - I sent the lady material, with what I wanted her to do, she gave me prices on it, then made and sent them to me. They were so much nicer than anything I could have found in a store, and way more affordable too. I love Etsy!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you for the advice


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman, I agree - they are beautiful! Those baby blankets are precioussssss! You really should check out Etsy - it's definitely something that's getting to be well known for crafts.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Glad to see this thread is so popular!

I just wanted to let you know that I rode Izzy yesterday for the first time since she was delivered to my boarding facility. Right after she was delivered, I developed pneumonia so I wasn't able to ride until this weekend.

I was a little nervous but everything went great. I am taking it slow with her since she hasn't been ridden regularly in a few months. She is so patient with me. Even though I hadn't been able to ride her, I did spend quite a bit of time just visiting her and forming a bond while I was sick. I really think she is going to be a confidence builder for me and I can't wait until our next ride.

I still have to pinch myself sometimes because I can't believe I actually own a horse. 

I will try and post some pictures in the pictures section this week.

Country Woman...you could definitely sell those blankets. Very nice!


----------



## Country Woman

well may be if I start selling some of my stuff 
thank you all for the kind remarks about my afghans 
I can get a horse too I want to lease on first lol 
I love how this thread took off


----------



## Stan

Well over 40. Vintage 48 and like others have the odd health issue. Just started riding again after having a heart attack in late December. Some what of a surprise to me and my family.

However the bright side, still trying to ride and fall off with style. The latter I have acomplished.


----------



## Eagle Child

:thumbsup:Morning, friends. It's a beautiful day here in WV on this Monday school teacher holiday and I'm going to spend the afternoon with Journey! Woooooo!!! Life can't get much better than this! I'm a blessed woman.


----------



## Eagle Child

Country Woman, your afghans are amazing! Go for it!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to have to retake the photos though


----------



## Foxhunter

I knit but have never learned to crochet, wish I could!

My mother, now 92 still knits the most beautiful baby layettes. She has a touch of arthritis in her thumbs and cannot make anything much heavier on her hands.

When her Godson's wife had a premature baby she knitted the tiniest outfits for him. When the hospital said they were always short on bonnets for these babies she set about knitting about 100 for them - just to keep them going!

Other than knitting, I read a lot. That is about all I have time for!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Fox Hunter my mom knew how to knit and crochet 
she made baby things sweaters, doilies table clothes 
I can't do anything fancy as my mom 

My mom has been gone for about 8 years now and my dad 3 
years and i miss them both every day


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> Hi Fox Hunter my mom knew how to knit and crochet
> she made baby things sweaters, doilies table clothes
> I can't do anything fancy as my mom
> 
> My mom has been gone for about 8 years now and my dad 3
> years and i miss them both every day



My father died two years ago come April. Now there was a character!

A very ordinary man with an extra strong character who ruled the town with a rod of iron! Any trouble and if his name was mentioned the culprits scarpered. 
A lot of those trouble makers, now grown up and with their own families, were at his funeral, people were standing outside the church as there was no room inside.

Until the morning he was taken ill with a stroke, he did the shopping for about six people who could not get out themselves. He also did a paper round.
The stroke turned out to be a brain tumour so it was a relief when he passed. 

He an Mum had been married for 62 years and rarely apart during that time. Mum moved out of the big house into a one bedroom bungalow next door, which she loves. Not long after moving she had to have her old dog PTS and then the depression set in. I searched for ages to find her a rescue dog and ended up with a wonderful dog that adores her above all other things. Since she has had him she is better than she was before Dad died.


----------



## artemis72

*40 today!!*

Hello Everyone, 
Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


Happy Birthday to you! Now life begins!


----------



## Northernstar

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


*A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! *Best of luck also with your new mare!


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> My father died two years ago come April. Now there was a character!
> 
> A very ordinary man with an extra strong character who ruled the town with a rod of iron! Any trouble and if his name was mentioned the culprits scarpered.
> A lot of those trouble makers, now grown up and with their own families, were at his funeral, people were standing outside the church as there was no room inside.
> 
> Until the morning he was taken ill with a stroke, he did the shopping for about six people who could not get out themselves. He also did a paper round.
> The stroke turned out to be a brain tumour so it was a relief when he passed.
> 
> He an Mum had been married for 62 years and rarely apart during that time. Mum moved out of the big house into a one bedroom bungalow next door, which she loves. Not long after moving she had to have her old dog PTS and then the depression set in. I searched for ages to find her a rescue dog and ended up with a wonderful dog that adores her above all other things. Since she has had him she is better than she was before Dad died.


What a sweet and poignant story - so glad you have such wonderful memories of your Dad, and your Mom is doing so well with her new canine companion


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> Hi Fox Hunter my mom knew how to knit and crochet
> she made baby things sweaters, doilies table clothes
> I can't do anything fancy as my mom
> 
> My mom has been gone for about 8 years now and my dad 3
> years and i miss them both every day


If your mom taught you how to crochet, she did a wonderful job and would be so proud of your work


----------



## artemis72

Northernstar said:


> *A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! *Best of luck also with your new mare!


Thanks, Northernstar...I live in Ohio and I have heard so many nice things about Northern Michigan. I had been looking at places to vacation there with my family in the summer...any particular places you recommend?


----------



## With Grace

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


Happy Birthday and congrats on your new girl! What a wonderful 40th you are having already!!


----------



## Faceman

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


You're too old for me...well, just about everyone to be honest, but happy birthday anyway...:rofl:


----------



## artemis72

With Grace said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on your new girl! What a wonderful 40th you are having already!!


Thanks! Love your blog...Gracie is too cute!


----------



## artemis72

Faceman said:


> You're too old for me...well, just about everyone to be honest, but happy birthday anyway...:rofl:


Ha Ha!! Love your Avatar!


----------



## With Grace

artemis72 said:


> Thanks! Love your blog...Gracie is too cute!


aw thank you


----------



## Mellow Mel

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


 
Congratulations on turning 40(now life really begins) and your new horse. Pics!!! Not sure if you posted them in a future post, I did not get that far yet. I just got my first horse a few months ago and am loving every second of him!!!


----------



## Mellow Mel

artemis72 said:


> Thanks, Northernstar...I live in Ohio and I have heard so many nice things about Northern Michigan. I had been looking at places to vacation there with my family in the summer...any particular places you recommend?


 
Anywhere in the U.P. is amazing!!!! I try to get up there as often as I can which is barely enough


----------



## Northernstar

artemis72 said:


> Thanks, Northernstar...I live in Ohio and I have heard so many nice things about Northern Michigan. I had been looking at places to vacation there with my family in the summer...any particular places you recommend?


If you only knew how much I love where I live, I could write a book! haha
If you're in OH, start by going _directly _to the north west near Lake Michigan - there, you'll find almost mountainous terrain, (where I live) and, of course, Sleeping Bear Dunes Nat'l Lakeshore, lighthouses, quaint harbor towns, rivers, forests, etc. After enjoying that, head straight up to the Mackinac Bridge, and you'll find yourself in awe as you cross. Be sure to head _west _on US-2, and you'll have the tip of Lk. MI to your left. Go north to Lake Superior and try to get to Munising as fast as you can so you can treat yourself to something wonderful - Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore!!! Once you've recovered from being awestruck by that, (not exaggerating! been there a zillion times, and the parking lot is peppered with license plates from all over the country!), keep heading west! If you have the time, (if you knew what you'd behold you'd cancel every appt. for the next 2 wks!) go up to the magnificent Keweenaw Peninsula!!!! Copper Harbor! Brockway Mountain! All with panoramic vistas of Lake Superior like never imagined. Your life will be enhanced forever by this experience, and I hope you get _to _any of these places someday


----------



## Dunroamin

*Getting back into riding...*



Country Woman said:


> I am looking into taking lessons to get back into riding again
> Western and some English


I read your note with interest.. would love to know how you make out. I started back into riding after many years away.. and found I have lost my nerve/confidence... so have enrolled in a three week intense horse training program in Minnisota.. Being from Ontario it'll be quite a hike to get there with my horse but thinking it'll be the best way for me and my mare to learn to trust each other... build my confidence. 
The web site looks interesting so looking forward to it. Unfortunately I cant go until July so taking lessons here and there at our local stable. :lol: Thinking I need the three week total absorption of being with her... to bond The weekly lessons are good but I stress all week about them. Yet I enjoy them when on her. errr


----------



## Catdog88

I love your story...I love your sense of humor and I really love your pictures


----------



## Rhen

I'm horseless at 42 And I HATE it!!!!!!! Come here to enjoy your stories! Thanks for sharing!! i had 5 at one time! My fav are Arabian/Arab crosses! But a horse is a horse and I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Rhen, I had an Arab come into my life last year, and I hadn't realized there was this huge space in my heart that was just her shape:lol: I wondered why I wasted so many years saying that I would never own an Arab, maybe it is because God wanted me to have Ace. 

Why is it that my joints are older than the rest of me? I was sick a week ago so had to sit around taking it easy for a couple of days, found I didn't need pain killers, my knees felt great. This afternoon I was our long lining one of the Haffies, tonight I feel like I was run over by a bus.......dammit, stupid joints, :twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

artemis72 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Waited for today to post cause I am 40 today!! Just got my first horse about three weeks ago!! After my mom passed away in May I realized life is just to short and I MUST follow my passion.....horses!! I had ridden on and off but had not been even near a horse for about 20 yrs. Started taking lessons again about six months ago and here I am the proud owner of a beautiful 14 yr old Quarter Horse mare. She is SO calm and sweet and just even being near her is SO relaxing. As a mom of two and working part-time my time with her is MUCH needed:lol:


Happy Birthday Artmis 
congratulations with your new horse Looking forward to seeing some pictures 
of her


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> If your mom taught you how to crochet, she did a wonderful job and would be so proud of your work


my mom taught me to knit and because I am left handed 
and mom was right handed she never taught me to crochet 
when I went to high school my home ec teacher taught me because she was left handed


----------



## Country Woman

Dunroamin said:


> I read your note with interest.. would love to know how you make out. I started back into riding after many years away.. and found I have lost my nerve/confidence... so have enrolled in a three week intense horse training program in Minnisota.. Being from Ontario it'll be quite a hike to get there with my horse but thinking it'll be the best way for me and my mare to learn to trust each other... build my confidence.
> The web site looks interesting so looking forward to it. Unfortunately I cant go until July so taking lessons here and there at our local stable. :lol: Thinking I need the three week total absorption of being with her... to bond The weekly lessons are good but I stress all week about them. Yet I enjoy them when on her. errr


Good luck with your riding lessons ad your horse


----------



## artemis72

Northernstar said:


> If you only knew how much I love where I live, I could write a book! haha
> If you're in OH, start by going _directly _to the north west near Lake Michigan - there, you'll find almost mountainous terrain, (where I live) and, of course, Sleeping Bear Dunes Nat'l Lakeshore, lighthouses, quaint harbor towns, rivers, forests, etc. After enjoying that, head straight up to the Mackinac Bridge, and you'll find yourself in awe as you cross. Be sure to head _west _on US-2, and you'll have the tip of Lk. MI to your left. Go north to Lake Superior and try to get to Munising as fast as you can so you can treat yourself to something wonderful - Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore!!! Once you've recovered from being awestruck by that, (not exaggerating! been there a zillion times, and the parking lot is peppered with license plates from all over the country!), keep heading west! If you have the time, (if you knew what you'd behold you'd cancel every appt. for the next 2 wks!) go up to the magnificent Keweenaw Peninsula!!!! Copper Harbor! Brockway Mountain! All with panoramic vistas of Lake Superior like never imagined. Your life will be enhanced forever by this experience, and I hope you get _to _any of these places someday


Thanks! I know a few people who have been to Sleeping Bear Dunes but the rest sounds great!!!


----------



## artemis72

Country Woman said:


> Happy Birthday Artmis
> congratulations with your new horse Looking forward to seeing some pictures
> of her


Thanks, Country Woman! Here is a pic I took of her with my daughter...I am sure I will be taking MANY more to come!


----------



## Country Woman

wow both are precious


----------



## farmpony84

I just spent $471 on my yearly vet exam. Husband couldn't understand why the price was so high so he kept making me break it down... farm call, coggins... Why do you get a coggins for a 28 year old horse? He's retired, that's $34 we won't spend next year... etc... so FINALLY I broke down and admitted that $150 of it was for Chiro for Riley and he was like "WHAT! YOU PAID FOR A YOUR HORSE TO GET A MASSAGE!!!!" No more horse massages... Yes dear... (with my fingers crossed and my tongue stuck out).....


----------



## artemis72

farmpony84 said:


> I just spent $471 on my yearly vet exam. Husband couldn't understand why the price was so high so he kept making me break it down... farm call, coggins... Why do you get a coggins for a 28 year old horse? He's retired, that's $34 we won't spend next year... etc... so FINALLY I broke down and admitted that $150 of it was for Chiro for Riley and he was like "WHAT! YOU PAID FOR A YOUR HORSE TO GET A MASSAGE!!!!" No more horse massages... Yes dear... (with my fingers crossed and my tongue stuck out).....


Love it! The things we have to try to keep from our husbands..I just heard "what..you need TWO saddles?!!" Yes, dear, I plan on riding English AND Western:lol:


----------



## farmpony84

****! I have to give him credit. He has been very patient and is even talking about getting a living quarters trailer but he does still suffer from the shock factor.


----------



## Country Woman

artemis72 said:


> Love it! The things we have to try to keep from our husbands..I just heard "what..you need TWO saddles?!!" Yes, dear, I plan on riding English AND Western:lol:


I am going to have the same reaction from my 
hubby, he cringes every time I go grocery shopping 

then I have to remind him all the money he has spent on tools


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I am going to have the same reaction from my
> hubby, he cringes every time I go grocery shopping
> 
> then I have to remind him all the money he has spent on tools


A man needs his tools. They come in handy when she who must be obeyed dents the horse trailer. :shock:


----------



## Koolio

My hubby is into motorcycles (he has 2) so whenever he starts to inventory all the "horse stuff", I just counter with an inventory of all the "bike stuff". It's been a stalemate for quite some time now...


...except that I have a bike too (but with way fewer "accessories").


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I usually say that too 
Men don't understand our needs at times lol


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> Yea I usually say that too
> Men don't understand our needs at times lol


At times? 
Do men ever understand women? :lol:


----------



## Faceman

Foxhunter said:


> At times?
> Do men ever understand women? :lol:


We understand them a lot better than they realize...irrational creatures that begin going wacko in puberty, experience temporary insanity and fits of hormonal rage for a week out of each month, morph from nuns-in-training to sadistic hedonistic monsters around 40, and then spend 10 years going through the 'pause, wearing sweat suits in the summer, Tshirts in the winter, and screaming at people for blinking. They finally get normal around 60, but their butts fall off, they get all wrinkly, their hair turns blue, and their hands turn into turkey feet...


----------



## Northernstar

Faceman said:


> We understand them a lot better than they realize...irrational creatures that begin going wacko in puberty, experience temporary insanity and fits of hormonal rage for a week out of each month, morph from nuns-in-training to sadistic hedonistic monsters around 40, and then spend 10 years going through the 'pause, wearing sweat suits in the summer, Tshirts in the winter, and screaming at people for blinking. They finally get normal around 60, but their butts fall off, they get all wrinkly, their hair turns blue, and their hands turn into turkey feet...


*Unless.....*they had already determined to live healthy lives, be physically fit, drink lots of milk, eat lots of produce, and enjoy a glass of wine - go on good long nature treks, ski, and of course_, ride horses_! (or when in the 80's or 90's, just enjoy being with them) - As a member of MI Audubon, I frequently see physically fit seniors in track suits equipped with binocs out on trails! There are lots of seniors in their 80's (and one is 92!) who still downhill ski! My hay supplier is 81, and with a lifetime of healthy living and hard work has the body of a 50 yr old! As a 40 something, I feel about 32ish, and look forward to being a solid, strong, active 90 something someday! Lord willing


----------



## farmpony84

I sat down once and spent hours figuring all my yearly vet, feed, farrier, lesson, show, emergency, etc. costs because I was really going to stick it to him against what he spends on HIS stuff.

I ripped up that piece of paper into teeny tiny little shreds.....


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> At times?
> Do men ever understand women? :lol:


Oh, I think often enough to squeak by! 
(just kidding haha)


----------



## Country Woman

I am getting my afghans ready to be sold online 
Hubby is looking for the best deal on my boots and helmet 
I am so looking forward to riding again


----------



## With Grace

I just bought another saddle...hubby couldnt comprehend why Id need another when the dressage saddle I have is beautiful...yep, exactly honey, I need a not so beautiful saddle to hack around on...his eyes glazed over.

But I just spent an hour in hobby town the other day looking at remote helicopters and tried my best to remain interested and even took my turn learning to fly it...I deserved my new saddle! Right?


----------



## Country Woman

my husband drags me into Canadian Tire to buy 
tools and he gets distracted at new toys , I get bored there


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> my husband drags me into Canadian Tire to buy
> tools and he gets distracted at new toys , I get bored there


I would too - at least in places like Home Depot, there's a garden center to enjoy (and dream about spring!), but just a big tool place....not much fun!


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I am getting my afghans ready to be sold online
> Hubby is looking for the best deal on my boots and helmet
> I am so looking forward to riding again


That is _awesome_ news, Country Woman!!! One of life's greatest blessings is a sweet husband - mine worked so hard in making my wish come true to bring my girl home, and he's afraid of horses! Yours is doing everything he can to make your dreams possible.....Can't wait to see photos of you riding!!


----------



## farmpony84

My mom just went out of town to meet my dad (he's on a work trip) in Las vegas so they can gamble my inheritance away.... little brother is caring for her animals this week but he's leaving to go out of town soon and will be leaving everything to me....

Mom has:
3 birds 
5 cats
1 million barn cats
1 german shephard...

Brother has
2 german shephards

I have 
5 horses
1 indoor cat
1 outdoor cat
1 barn cat
1 pig
2 dogs (collie and hound)
1 fish
2 frogs...

I'm gonna be busy and what am I going to do with FIVE dogs that way 100 lbs a piece in my living room!!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Do yourself a well-deserved favor and take the excess dogs to the nearest kennel?


----------



## iridehorses

I simply moved too far away for anyone to leave their pets for me to care for. The down side is that there is no family to take care of mine.

Going to look at a 7 year old unbroke mustang this weekend - another project and another mouth to feed.


----------



## Northernstar

iridehorses said:


> I simply moved too far away for anyone to leave their pets for me to care for. The down side is that there is no family to take care of mine.
> 
> Going to look at a 7 year old unbroke mustang this weekend - another project and another mouth to feed.


Good luck with that mustang - how exciting for you! 7 years and unbroke? You're braver than I!


----------



## Golden Horse

Faceman said:


> We understand them a lot better than they realize...irrational creatures that begin going wacko in puberty, experience temporary insanity and fits of hormonal rage for a week out of each month, morph from nuns-in-training to sadistic hedonistic monsters around 40, and then spend 10 years going through the 'pause, wearing sweat suits in the summer, Tshirts in the winter*, and screaming at people for blinking.* They finally get normal around 60, but their butts fall off, they get all wrinkly, their hair turns blue, and their hands turn into turkey feet...


I've got to this stage......hell you don't even need to blink, just type a word out of place on the internet that will do as well.

When I was ill last week my son was going over and letting Ace out of the barn after she had finished her supper, now I'm being asked why it takes John 2 minutes to pop across the yard and open a gate to let her out, and it tales me nearly 20 minutes...

Well John doesn't do it properly, when you let Ace out, you just don't open the gate, you have to play with Angel first, the give Ace a big hug, then you open the gate, which means that you have to talk to G Man who is waiting to go through and see if she left anything, pat Destiny as she goes through to try and beat G Man to the mythical left overs, then it's a big hug for Ben who is waiting just along the fence line.

Then it's giving in the the constant nudges in the back, and turn round and chat to young Alfie, and of course where Alfie is Stewie will be close by, and he needs his nose kissed as well. Finally it's a short stroll over to Big Bert who is hanging around with that "I don't care if you talk to me or not" attitude, but is really happy to have a nose rub and a hug.

Just opening the gate is not the whole job!


----------



## iridehorses

Golden Horse said:


> Just opening the gate is not the whole job!


The non horse family members just don't understand.


----------



## With Grace

Golden Horse said:


> I've got to this stage......hell you don't even need to blink, just type a word out of place on the internet that will do as well.
> 
> When I was ill last week my son was going over and letting Ace out of the barn after she had finished her supper, now I'm being asked why it takes John 2 minutes to pop across the yard and open a gate to let her out, and it tales me nearly 20 minutes...
> 
> Well John doesn't do it properly, when you let Ace out, you just don't open the gate, you have to play with Angel first, the give Ace a big hug, then you open the gate, which means that you have to talk to G Man who is waiting to go through and see if she left anything, pat Destiny as she goes through to try and beat G Man to the mythical left overs, then it's a big hug for Ben who is waiting just along the fence line.
> 
> Then it's giving in the the constant nudges in the back, and turn round and chat to young Alfie, and of course where Alfie is Stewie will be close by, and he needs his nose kissed as well. Finally it's a short stroll over to Big Bert who is hanging around with that "I don't care if you talk to me or not" attitude, but is really happy to have a nose rub and a hug.
> 
> Just opening the gate is not the whole job!


This sounds wonderful...can I go out and open the gate for you sometime????


----------



## Country Woman

farmpony84 said:


> My mom just went out of town to meet my dad (he's on a work trip) in Las vegas so they can gamble my inheritance away.... little brother is caring for her animals this week but he's leaving to go out of town soon and will be leaving everything to me....
> 
> Mom has:
> 3 birds
> 5 cats
> 1 million barn cats
> 1 german shephard...
> 
> Brother has
> 2 german shephards
> 
> I have
> 5 horses
> 1 indoor cat
> 1 outdoor cat
> 1 barn cat
> 1 pig
> 2 dogs (collie and hound)
> 1 fish
> 2 frogs...
> 
> I'm gonna be busy and what am I going to do with FIVE dogs that way 100 lbs a piece in my living room!!!!


Sounds like you are going to be a very busy woman 
think about putting the extra dogs in a kennel


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck with that Mustang


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> my husband drags me into Canadian Tire to buy
> tools and he gets distracted at new toys , I get bored there



Perhaps I should be wed to him? Nothing I like more than Santa bringing me a new band saw, drill, bits of the drilling kind anything that is useful. 

I could spend a fortune in a good tool shop, more so than a tack shop because I have more saddles than I can use.


----------



## farmpony84

Country Woman said:


> Sounds like you are going to be a very busy woman
> think about putting the extra dogs in a kennel


*Gasp*! Did she say... GULP... Kennel???


hey. wait... hmmm... that sounds.... reasonable...


----------



## Country Woman

My daughter does house child, and or dog sitting for people she knows 
up to 3 dogs max


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> My daughter does house child, and or dog sitting for people she knows
> up to 3 dogs max


No good her coming here then!
We have 12 dogs - was thirteen until earlier this week when one was diagnosed with cancer so she crossed the bridge.
Last year we had seventeen as we walk foxhound pups for the hunt and they were short on puppy walkers we took on two couple. (I am insane!)
Seventeen horses, about 60 chickens, turkeys and ducks and a small flock of sheep.

Did have some barn cats but they packed their suitcases and moved out as the dog numbers increased, possibly very sensible of them as most are terrors - sorry, terriers.

We are not dog collectors, we have either inherited them or they have come to stay and never gone home!


----------



## Country Woman

That is wonderful that you have such a wonderful 
home for your animals


----------



## Foxhunter

Faceman said:


> We understand them a lot better than they realize...irrational creatures that begin going wacko in puberty, experience temporary insanity and fits of hormonal rage for a week out of each month, morph from nuns-in-training to sadistic hedonistic monsters around 40, and then spend 10 years going through the 'pause, wearing sweat suits in the summer, Tshirts in the winter, and screaming at people for blinking. They finally get normal around 60, but their butts fall off, they get all wrinkly, their hair turns blue, and their hands turn into turkey feet...


NAH ............. the only time I had blue hair was after a paint fight at school.

Men are far simpler to understand, at puberty 95% of brain cells move south.
The remaining 5% are used for breathing, eating and drinking!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> Happy Birthday to you! Now life begins!


And the 50's are even better! (I know, I didn't believe it either ha ha )


----------



## Country Woman

Hubby and I will be 50 in next year


----------



## outnabout

Northernstar said:


> If you only knew how much I love where I live, I could write a book! haha
> If you're in OH, start by going _directly _to the north west near Lake Michigan - there, you'll find almost mountainous terrain, (where I live) and, of course, Sleeping Bear Dunes Nat'l Lakeshore, lighthouses, quaint harbor towns, rivers, forests, etc. After enjoying that, head straight up to the Mackinac Bridge, and you'll find yourself in awe as you cross. Be sure to head _west _on US-2, and you'll have the tip of Lk. MI to your left. Go north to Lake Superior and try to get to Munising as fast as you can so you can treat yourself to something wonderful - Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore!!! Once you've recovered from being awestruck by that, (not exaggerating! been there a zillion times, and the parking lot is peppered with license plates from all over the country!), keep heading west! If you have the time, (if you knew what you'd behold you'd cancel every appt. for the next 2 wks!) go up to the magnificent Keweenaw Peninsula!!!! Copper Harbor! Brockway Mountain! All with panoramic vistas of Lake Superior like never imagined. Your life will be enhanced forever by this experience, and I hope you get _to _any of these places someday


Great, thanks for the info! Keeping this for future reference. Who knows, I may end up that way one of these days! An old riding buddy of mine who is not doing well (probably on his way out) used to go up there to spend a week or two and sent me beautiful pictures of the countryside!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> At times?
> Do men ever understand women? :lol:


Haha... don't think that women and men were made to understand each other, but to procreate the species. "Understanding" is for buddies and girlfriends.


----------



## mfed58

Well, I too am a Texan, and a horse lover. 53 yo and don't even want to imagine being without horses. WE have two horses, an OTTB,(Sonny) he just turned 13 this month, great grandson of Seattle Slew, and a dream to ride on the trails, excepting for his abcess right now. Our other horse, (Big Joe)(my wife's) is a Grulla AQH. He's 23 and still going strong. He thinks he's 13 too! The best part of our day is when we're out with the boys, whether we're riding or not. Of course it's always best when we are riding, but it's always good around the boys! I just can't see us being without horses. I honestly don't know how we've managed to keep it down to two horses up to this point. but that could change at any time. My wife wants a Draft Horse really bad. Hmmm.... wouldn't that be a big birthday present? Thanks for this thread! I loved reading everybodies posts. Ride on!!!!


----------



## outnabout

iridehorses said:


> I simply moved too far away for anyone to leave their pets for me to care for. The down side is that there is no family to take care of mine.
> 
> Going to look at a 7 year old unbroke mustang this weekend - another project and another mouth to feed.


So, what is the draw to the mustang? Just curious.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening to all my horses friends


----------



## iridehorses

outnabout said:


> So, what is the draw to the mustang? Just curious.


To satisfy a silly romantic notion I had since I was a kid. I've owned a LOT of horses in the past 30+ years so it's time to try one from childhood.

He is on Craigslist as a rescue and his color and build drew me in. I'm in the market for an addition so the timing is right.


*Rescue Group for a Mustang? (Upstate Area)*

rrors when replying to ads?] 
We need to place a branded mustang gelding with someone who is willing to take him in and finish his training. We are having trouble placing him in a permanent home. All offers will be appreciated. He is gentled, but not under saddle. No charge for adoption to a rescue group. Thank you for trying to help us. We don't want to send him to an irresponsible owner. 



 Location: Upstate Area
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Golden Horse

Foxhunter said:


> Men are far simpler to understand, at puberty 95% of brain cells move south.
> The remaining 5% are used for breathing, eating and drinking!



I shouldn't of read this while eating lunch, now recovering from a choking fit:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

too funny Golden Horse 
I can't wait for the weather to get better 
I still have to get my boots ad helmet


----------



## Foxhunter

All this talk about men and women not understanding each other reminds me of a series of programmes in the UK called 'Why Men Don't Iron.'

It was a series studying the difference in how the male/female brain works and was quite an eye opener. 

The had a group of about 40 children aged about 6 years, non knew each other, and they were turned loose in a playground. Straight away the girls went to one side and the boys another. The girls were introducing themselves and chatting. The boys took all of two minutes before they were play fighting and generally playing rough. 
Each group was given a kaleidoscope to look at. The girls formed a circle and passed it around. Some of the boys looked whilst others continued to play.

Another test was with a child wearing headphones, simultaneously they heard two different words, one in each ear. The girls could repeat both but boys only heard one.

Teaching was interesting. I know when I teach riding to boys it is very different to when I teach girls. At schools most teaching is geared to girls. If diagrams are drawn and a challenge in the form of a test is made by the teacher, boys do a lot better. The learn and understand better with diagrams than just by speech.

So it went on each week. The many differences are from a natural order rather than input from others. 

Years ago at my nieces sports day I noticed that the boys threw naturally whist the girls found it much harder to A) get any distance and B) to throw straight! Guess it stems from the old days of the males bringing home the food!


----------



## Country Woman

My husband has learned to understand me 
I have learned to understand him too

He wants me to be happy


----------



## Foxhunter

My parents were married for 63 years and were very different to each other. How it lasted so long I do not know because there were times when Mum could have slowly strangled Dad but, only once did I ever hear them argue, when I was 14 and that was over a rescue dog (guess who instigated that one?) 

Times were not always easy but we were grown in an atmosphere of no meaning no, and begging and pleading, whining and sulking only achieved a firmed NO and being teased for behaving so badly. 

Laughter was to the fore. We laughed at each other and, more importantly at ourselves. ourselves. Seeing the funny side of situations regardless. It has stood not only me but also my sister in good stead for our lives. 

When I was 14 I had a bad fall from a mare. All I remember is watching this big brown and white butt descending towards me as I was against a tree having just come off, thinking "This is going to hurt!"
I had a broken nose. My teeth had gone right through my top lip, and my top teeth were knocked loose. 
I rode back to the stables and stayed there all day. 
I do not bruise easily but I do swell. My eyes were puffed, my nose swollen but I could still see my top lip turned inside out protruding from below my nose. 

My sister and cousin were at the stables that day and they got indoors before me. Mum was cooking chips (fries) for our meal. She turned from the cooker with the fry basket in one hand and a plate under the basket in the other. When I walked in she took one look, put the plate and basket on the table, sat on her stool covering her face with both hands shaking with laughter and her comment was "Well, you won't be wanting vinegar on your chips will you?" 
I was sent to the doctor, neither of my parents ever drove, to be patched up.
The surgery was closed and his wife answered my knock on the door. 
She called out to her husband who was still in his surgery "Darling, it is Linda."
He retort was "Is it a kick, bite or fall?"

Guess they knew me well!

That is how injuries were dealt with, laugh at them and if you couldn't take them, stop riding. I will add, Mum was a brilliant nurse, I suffered with severe migraines all through my childhood and she tended to me as only a mother can, tirelessly day and night. 

When Dad was taken ill and diagnosed as having had a stroke, he was in hospital and barely conscious. Mum took his hand and said "I have always loved you so much. I hope you know that."
He just squeezed her hand. Made my sister and I very tearful.

Dad died a few days later. He had not had a stroke but had a brain tumour, he was 92 and until the day before becoming ill, had been doing grocery shopping for less able people in the town and also delivering newspapers every morning. 

As a child I was envious of friends whose parents could afford far more things for them. My father worked hard but was a low wage earner. As I have grown and heard tales from friends I realise that I had a rich childhood and life. Money is not important in comparison.


----------



## Country Woman

My parents had been married for 57 years and I have never 
saw any abuse by either of them sure there were arguements 
that was normal, mom and dad respected each other and loved each other 

and when my mom passed away I saw a bit of my dad pass away too
he missed her every day until he was reunited with her 3 years later
and I miss my parents every day 
these loving people took me in as a baby and raised me like their own


----------



## farmpony84

My grandparents were married 65 years. My grandmother had a stroke in 95 and hasn't been able to speak since. They used to crack me up with the arguments they would have. He knew exactly what she was trying to say to him and he would yell at her and she would shake her fist and moan really loud. It was hilarious. 

He died on veterans day last year and his funeral was the saddest one that I have ever attended. There was not a dry eye in the place, it wasn't only because it was my grandfather and the patriarch of the family, but because of the love they shared for each other. She sat at his casket and fixed his hair and she would put her hand on his shoulder as though she were trying to wake him up and when she cried it was this mornful wail that could just rip your heart out. 

When the soldier handed her the flag, they were so chocked up that they barely got the words out and I've never seen a soldier cry at a funeral. In fact, when they did the 21 gun salute I looked back and they were crying.

He was a veteran of the Korean war and World War II. He retired just as Vietnam began, my dad and my uncle went.

She was 14 and he was 21 when they married. I told my husband that I want that. I want that kind of love. To be married for 65 years and to be that in love. I want that.


----------



## Golden Horse

With Grace said:


> This sounds wonderful...can I go out and open the gate for you sometime????



This is the closest I can get you to it:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Very cute indeed


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*working the farm and forest*



trekpaard said:


> it is a dutch-brabanter (dutch/belgian)and a belgian-ardenner .
> @ all - thank you for all nice photos here . it is wonderful to see what all the people here done . is here anywhere who works with his/her horses in the wood or in the field ? or make anywhere with the horses trekking tours ?


Trekpaard,
I don't have any horses that are able to pull the plows but i Do have an organic farm. (and a Dutch KWPN Warm-blood) I'd love to have horses that can do all the farm work like cutting hay, plowing, forestry clearing and all that. I always watch with wonder when they do the shows of working farm horses at the fair. that is one thing that i would LOVE to have horses for. I think that someday soon the fossil fuel will be gone and we may be back to horses for all this work. I'm so glad there are a few people like you keeping that tradition alive and well for the day that it will be needed again


----------



## With Grace

Golden Horse said:


> This is the closest I can get you to it:lol:


Loved it! All those sweet noses! When you're tired of kissing Ben, send him my way!


----------



## trekpaard

hello WildAcreFarms .
thank you . You can do a lot of work with horses, no matter what breed they are. even shettlandponys. So just do it if you like it. greeting trekpaard


----------



## Foxhunter

Having said earlier that I was brought up to se the funny side of things through life it has generally stood by me well.

I was working at a private stables. There were nine stables and all were full. The husband was away on business and his wife went to pick him up from the airport, leaving me to do all the horses.
It was probably one of the most hectic days of my career. 
Two vets turned up at the same time to look at horses that were recuperating from injuries. Both vets disliked each other and sparks were flying. 
No sooner had they left and a load of hay arrived, two days early. They left and a load of shavings arrived. 
It was a horrible day, thick mist which although you never realised it was soaking through my clothes.
The morning had passed and I had not exercised any of the horses. I had lunged two when the muck lorry arrived to take the manure.

By 5 o'clock I was done in. I had not stopped all day, it was still thick mist, I was soaked and the sweater I was wearing had stretched to just above my knees. There was no sign of the bosses. 
I had just finished feeding when their car pulled up. I was wet, covered in hay and shavings, fed up, annoyed that they had been so long and in a real hissy mood.

I was just about to empty the big barrow full of droppings collected during the day, when Guy came to see me. He looked me up and down and said "I do not like the way you are dressed. I have brought you a picture to show how they do it on Germany."
That did it, it was the straw that broke the donkey's back!
"That's it," I said through clenched teeth, "You find a Kraut to do all I have been doing, I am leaving at the end of next week!'
Guy started to say something when Margaret took his arm and led him away. She turned and said "I'll get changed and come help you."
"Don't bother," I snapped back, "I have finished."
They went off to the house. I was near to tears feeling sorry for myself. I grabbed the handle of the wheelbarrow and headed for the now empty muck heap. Now, this was a one wheeled but big barrow with side extenders and it was full to the top.
I went around on the concrete and sped up at the end of the concrete to get it over the hardcore that formed the base of the manure pile. I got about halfway when the wheel hit a brick that had been dislodged and over it went, not sideways but straight over. I tried to stop it tipping and hung onto the handles but this was a big mistake. The muck was heavier than me and the momentum carried me straight over the upside down barrow. I landed with my face in the muck but the spinning wheel caught my sweater and completely entangled together.

I lay there not sure what to do! I tied to stand but that was impossible, as was trying to wriggle out of the sweater!

I should really have burst into tears but I could visualise myself and saw the funny side. Had I been a witness to it happening to someone else I would have wet myself laughing and so I nearly did at my predicament!

I had to roll over onto my back with the barrow on top of me and hold it up with one hand whilst untangling the sweater with the other. WhenI finally stood up the sweater in the front was down to my ankles, the neck was down to my navel whilst the back was above my waistband. I just couldn't stop giggling as I locked up.

On entering the house, I stripped down to my panties and T shirt shoving everything else into the washer. I walked into the kitchen and there stuck on the French doors was a life size poster of a nude blond woman leading a horse through a field of long grass.
Written across it was "How they dress in Germany!" 
I just roared again and continued to work there for at least a year.


In the end


----------



## trekpaard

what a terrible day , but i had to laugh . this is a story from the live .


----------



## Stan

I know it's a little late to respond to the comments on men. My computer broke down.

Why are men so different, and hard to understand has a verry simple answer.

We spend most of our formitive years with women, and of course when misbehaving all we hear is, just wait until your father gets home. The there are the older sisters also telling us what to do.

Have a look at early childhood care and teaching centers, in some cases no men, at schools not many men, and getting worse. The roll model in those establishments for a boy is a woman. Have a look at what boys are allowed to do these days, they learn by climbing the tree, falling out and getting hurt and what has happened now. Health and safety has taken the joy out of being a boy.

When I was at school, (a long time ago) the ratio of men to women teachers was more at 50 50 and we could not wait to get on the football field with the men.

I remember an incident at school when playing base ball. The teacher a woman, the problem, a ball being caught by a boy went threw his hands and hit him in the area we will not talk about. He fell to the ground doubled up in pain. The teacher tried to straighten him out asking whats wrong. Imagin this young boy clutching his baseballs, tears streeming down his cheeks to be pulled straight out and asked what is wrong, then to add insult to injury told to walk to the sick room. 
A man teacher would have known what to do and how to deal with the situation as not to add insult to injury. A childhood memory that was etched into my mind. 

Men are born of women, raised by women, educated mostly by women, taught by women to obey her indoors, We are what you made us. I'm sorry ladies but if you have an issue with your husband/boyfriend and can not UNDERSTAND him have a look at his mother and elder sisters and you will understand him much better.

With that I am retiring to a netural corner and in pennence for my comment will cook dinner for my wife, see how programmed I have become over the years.

Cheers ladies


----------



## trekpaard

If I've said something wrong I'm sorry.


----------



## tlkng1

47 here in a week and a half. Started riding at age 11 at Girl Scout Camp . First horse at age 13 riding hunters and equitation. Fast forward to moving about while on active duty in the military...didn't own any until my last duty station as I was getting ready to retire out of the military. Have completed my hunter days and am now breaking into dressage. I had done dressage before and competed but wasn't really dedicated to it..now I am with a new horse that has potential for at least third level. He is right now, however, just at Intro level  and even that may be questionable if the winds are high..he is like a pogo stick in high winds.


----------



## Northernstar

Best of luck,tlkng1-that's awesome!


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> I know it's a little late to respond to the comments on men. My computer broke down.
> 
> Why are men so different, and hard to understand has a verry simple answer.
> 
> We spend most of our formitive years with women, and of course when misbehaving all we hear is, just wait until your father gets home. The there are the older sisters also telling us what to do.
> 
> Have a look at early childhood care and teaching centers, in some cases no men, at schools not many men, and getting worse. The roll model in those establishments for a boy is a woman. Have a look at what boys are allowed to do these days, they learn by climbing the tree, falling out and getting hurt and what has happened now. Health and safety has taken the joy out of being a boy.
> 
> When I was at school, (a long time ago) the ratio of men to women teachers was more at 50 50 and we could not wait to get on the football field with the men.
> 
> I remember an incident at school when playing base ball. The teacher a woman, the problem, a ball being caught by a boy went threw his hands and hit him in the area we will not talk about. He fell to the ground doubled up in pain. The teacher tried to straighten him out asking whats wrong. Imagin this young boy clutching his baseballs, tears streeming down his cheeks to be pulled straight out and asked what is wrong, then to add insult to injury told to walk to the sick room.
> A man teacher would have known what to do and how to deal with the situation as not to add insult to injury. A childhood memory that was etched into my mind.
> 
> Men are born of women, raised by women, educated mostly by women, taught by women to obey her indoors, We are what you made us. I'm sorry ladies but if you have an issue with your husband/boyfriend and can not UNDERSTAND him have a look at his mother and elder sisters and you will understand him much better.
> 
> With that I am retiring to a netural corner and in pennence for my comment will cook dinner for my wife, see how programmed I have become over the years.
> 
> Cheers ladies


First, I feel so sorry for that little boy on the baseball field! The teacher obviously has never had boys of her own - I've had two. So much of what you've observed is true in ratio of women being a majority in a child's formative years, but luckily, however there are a lot of gentle moms out there that are also nature lovers, enjoy fishing, praise their sons for bringing them a frog for their birthday and helping them dig worms to feed it....


----------



## Stan

trekpaard said:


> If I've said something wrong I'm sorry.


If you apology is aimed at my comment, NO you have not said anything wrong. I just felt like putting a male point of view forward. Being that the membership of this forum is about 90% women, now and again I get brave and throw a stone or two. Generally I get beaten up afterwards by someone. :shock:

However if your apology was not aimed at my comment then I have covered any negative comments before they arrive. Another demonstration of male forward thinking, and staying in the good books of she who must be obeyed. :lol:


----------



## Northernstar

trekpaard said:


> If I've said something wrong I'm sorry.


Not at all! We all enjoy your contribution to the forum - your horses, family, are all wonderful


----------



## farmpony84

so... brother left. I took little butt to baseball camp then soaked rileys foot and then went to my parents house, fed the cats and birds and dogs then walked the dogs to the mailbox then to trevors house, got darcy took her for her walk, gave her medicine, locked her up then walked back to my parents house and put the other two away. drove back home and took care of my own dogs and family. Husband just informed me that he is going out of town too so now I'm on my own (well... me and little butt) and oh crap. I forgot to feed the pig.


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> so... brother left. I took little butt to baseball camp then soaked rileys foot and then went to my parents house, fed the cats and birds and dogs then walked the dogs to the mailbox then to trevors house, got darcy took her for her walk, gave her medicine, locked her up then walked back to my parents house and put the other two away. drove back home and took care of my own dogs and family. Husband just informed me that he is going out of town too so now I'm on my own (well... me and little butt) and oh crap. I forgot to feed the pig.


You are an appropriate candidate for the old "Calgon, Take Me Away!" commercial.....


----------



## farmpony84

husband just ran out and fed Porkchops for me. I think he feels bad. I have no idea how I'm going to get everything done in time to go to church tomorrow... and then Monday! How am I gooing to get to work in time? I think the dogs are having a slumber party here tomorrow night. and how am I going to get little butt to tutoring! Aagh!

Do they still make calgon?


----------



## Country Woman

yea I think they still do make calgon


----------



## With Grace

Im going to look at a horse on Thursday! i just had to see that in writing...giggling like a little girl... After 38 years I am finally starting the search for a horse!


----------



## Country Woman

Way to go Grace good luck


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> I know it's a little late to respond to the comments on men. My computer broke down.
> 
> Why are men so different, and hard to understand has a verry simple answer.
> 
> We spend most of our formitive years with women, and of course when misbehaving all we hear is, just wait until your father gets home. The there are the older sisters also telling us what to do.
> 
> Have a look at early childhood care and teaching centers, in some cases no men, at schools not many men, and getting worse. The roll model in those establishments for a boy is a woman. Have a look at what boys are allowed to do these days, they learn by climbing the tree, falling out and getting hurt and what has happened now. Health and safety has taken the joy out of being a boy.
> 
> When I was at school, (a long time ago) the ratio of men to women teachers was more at 50 50 and we could not wait to get on the football field with the men.
> 
> I remember an incident at school when playing base ball. The teacher a woman, the problem, a ball being caught by a boy went threw his hands and hit him in the area we will not talk about. He fell to the ground doubled up in pain. The teacher tried to straighten him out asking whats wrong. Imagin this young boy clutching his baseballs, tears streeming down his cheeks to be pulled straight out and asked what is wrong, then to add insult to injury told to walk to the sick room.
> A man teacher would have known what to do and how to deal with the situation as not to add insult to injury. A childhood memory that was etched into my mind.
> 
> Men are born of women, raised by women, educated mostly by women, taught by women to obey her indoors, We are what you made us. I'm sorry ladies but if you have an issue with your husband/boyfriend and can not UNDERSTAND him have a look at his mother and elder sisters and you will understand him much better.
> 
> With that I am retiring to a netural corner and in pennence for my comment will cook dinner for my wife, see how programmed I have become over the years.
> 
> Cheers ladies


I like what you say Stan but it is not just nurture but also nature as I said about the programme 'Why Men Don't Iron'

I take issue with 'Wait until your father gets home!" I can never recall my mother ever saying that, she dealt with matters as they arose. 

I am single, never married, always felt I was to selfish to marry, not materialistically but with my independence. I never wanted to be tied to having to be there at certain times, tied to having to keep house, to be 24/7 for children and, most of all knowing what my routine would be for week after week.
If I had married I would have wanted to be like my mum and I guess I felt I could not match up to her.
My sister married when she was in her mid 30s has three children, the youngest is 17 now. She works and is happy. I love the kids greatly but I would not want her life. 

I agree with the way children are wrapped in cotton wool nowadays and not allowed to climb trees or swim without supervision, camp in the local woods, learn to spit on a handkerchief to wipe blood from a scrape and carry on knowing that they are not going to bleed to death.
Kids that climb trees from an early age will fall and hurt themselves, they learn it needs thought so when they are teenagers and climbing high, they have respect for the risk.

As for teachers, I believe they are born and not made. It is a gift, a good teacher will know that you cannot teach _anything
_ unless the recipient _wants to learn_ and that can only be achieved if the method of teaching and the lesson is fun. 

When I started remarking on understanding between men and women it was very much tongue in cheek. I love that couples are happy together, that they have learned to accept each other's foibles even though they grate. 
I love the pride they take in their children and grandchildren. I love that most grandfathers are closer to their grandchildren than they were to their own children because when their kids were growing they were busy working to keep a roof over their heads. 

As the book says Men are from Mars and women from Venus!


----------



## trekpaard

okay. I see I must urgently work on my English language proficiency specifically.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter

I did do penance and cooked my wife dinner.

Salmon on rice, mixed veg and mushrooms. Then she went and made herself tomatoes on crackers. What was the message Perhaps I also have to cook breakfast.

Teachers! Good teachers that have the ability to motivate students are what is required in our schools they are worth there weight in gold. 

I work in the probation service and see the result of no home life, no education, no self esteem, no roll model and they don't care. No desire for their future, most could have been helped at school if only we took the time.

But for the grace of god went I and a few good teachers. But that was 50 years ago.

Now back to horses but as this is 40 plus this conversation may continue.

All young couples before starting a family, should have to look after a horse. It will teach them what having a teenager in the house is all about. Always testing the boundries and trying to be the boss. Well that is what my mare Stella is like.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Stan said:


> All young couples before starting a family, should have to look after a horse. It will teach them what having a teenager in the house is all about. Always testing the boundries and trying to be the boss. Well that is what my mare Stella is like.


Indeed....but I have found that horses are actually _much less expensive_ than teenagers ;-)


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Im going to look at a horse on Thursday! i just had to see that in writing...giggling like a little girl... After 38 years I am finally starting the search for a horse!


Grace, that's awesome!! Don't feel silly - I just became a horse owner last April at the age of 46! Definately keep us posted


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> Grace, that's awesome!! Don't feel silly - I just became a horse owner last April at the age of 46! Definately keep us posted


I sure will keep you all posted. I couldn't even sleep last night after hubby told me he called and set up a test ride on a horse I've been looking at online for months. He was going to just surprise me on Thursday and tell me to get my riding clothes on, that he was taking the day off to go play at the barn with me, but decided I needed to get into the buyers mindset over the next few days and come up with my list of questions, and also find a vet in case we need a PPE soon. 

I know that rarely does one find their horse on the first try, so Im lining up some appts this week on some others as well.


----------



## Golden Horse

Foxhunter said:


> I agree with the way children are wrapped in cotton wool nowadays and not allowed to climb trees or swim without supervision, camp in the local woods, learn to spit on a handkerchief to wipe blood from a scrape and carry on knowing that they are not going to bleed to death.
> Kids that climb trees from an early age will fall and hurt themselves, they learn it needs thought so when they are teenagers and climbing high, they have respect for the risk.


It is the saddest part of modern life to me, people don't seem to let kids be kids.....back in the 'olden days' in the UK when I was a kid, I walked to and from school from my earliest memory, and it was a mile and a half each way. I got fit in the morning, jogging to school because I was usually running late, and didn't dare actually arrive late. On the way home a gang of us got up to all sorts of small mischief, knocking on doors and running away, playing steeple chase, running through people's front gardens and jumping their hedges etc. I had 2 hours of wonderful freedom before my mum got home from work, so fun was had. Adults got frustrated with us, and we got shouted at a lot, I'm sure we were very annoying, but no one called the police, we may have got a slap from someone if caught, but it didn't escalate into real criminal damage, we got it out of our system.

We were always playing out in the street and at weekends used to roam far and wide playing real war games, with real weapons, sticks, stones etc. We learned that violence hurts, if you try and jump a 6' stream and you have a 4' jump, you are going to be wet for the rest of the day. We learned to build dams, climb trees, how to find your way home when lost, that if you are given money for bus fare somewhere, if you walked one way, you could buy sweeties.

It's sad that kids are watched 24 hours a day, never allowed the freedom to have minor rebellions, get into minor trouble, and get over it. Rolling around in the mud, playing in dirt, falling out of trees, all these things teach you vital skills for life.


----------



## Ladytrails

And critical thinking. If you have to make decisions that have real-life, gravity-bound consequences, you learn. Contrast to today, where kids at home are watching TV, playing video games, etc. - all of those decisions do not have real life consequences. Pretty soon we're going to have a generation that doesn't understand the laws of nature or physics and they won't be able to tell the difference from mind games versus real life.


----------



## Country Woman

when I was a child. I climbed tress, played in dirt, rolled in the grass 
rode my bike I was always outside 
and it never hurt me any


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> when I was a child. I climbed tress, played in dirt, rolled in the grass
> rode my bike I was always outside
> and it never hurt me any


Never *hurt* you?
You obviously didn't climb the trees I did! I went home with many a scrape from shoulder to wrist or right down my shin. 
As for riding a bike I taught myself on my fathers heavy old bike! I would scoot it around the square at lunch time and one day had the courage to put my leg under the bar, I did three pedals before bringing my leg back through and after that I was away. I was always covered in grease from the chain and in trouble for that.
Of course the big thing about children on bikes is, certainly around here, the vehicles driving on what are basically single track lanes with lots of bends, as if there are no other road users. Not safe for young children at all.

Last time I rode a bike I couldn't walk for a week! I was so stiff afterwards. :lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> when I was a child. I climbed tress, played in dirt, rolled in the grass
> rode my bike I was always outside
> and it never hurt me any


I agree! If anything, a childhood spent like that is the healthiest and the best. It was the same way for me! We lived on a long dirt road and rode our bikes to each other's houses, played outside in summer in each other's backyards from morning until dinner time, then back out until dark. We played "Mother May I?", "Red Light, Green Light", badmitton, pretend circus with our pets, and ran in sprinklers. Lots of chores to do also. Outside in winter with our sleds for hours, and loved every minute of it! Vacations were always camping trips. So glad my boys have grown up loving the out-of-doors too


----------



## cmarie

Country Woman said:


> when I was a child. I climbed tress, played in dirt, rolled in the grass
> rode my bike I was always outside
> and it never hurt me any


Rode the bike without a helmet, learn how to ride motorcycles, go carts, snowmobiles, climbed rock formations and trees, swam in the irrigation ditches with leaches in them, rode my pony bareback in town with traffic, got spankings when needed them and sometimes just because, learned early not to get thin switches because the hurt more, played in the woods with the bears and moose, could walk to town with out fear of being kidnapped, only kept the gate closed to keep the animals in the yard. did lots of chores, cut fire wood, feed animals, household chores, learned to cook at 8 for the family and didn't set the house on fire either. Never watched TV, played outside from sun up to sundown in the summer which was interesting when we first moved to Alaska it was June and the sun never really went down, my mom told us to be home before the sun went down, but we got tired before it did.


----------



## goneriding

Kids are not responsible anymore. The true consequences are not there anymore. There were no cell phones, curfew was just that, curfew. The family dog was always with the kids in the neighborhood. There was a certain amount of awareness of what was right and wrong. Kids now don't have a clue. They are loud, rude and irresponsible, more so the ones who live in the city. I would love to put them to work on a farm! Humble them and broaden their minds a little!


----------



## cmarie

goneriding said:


> Kids are not responsible anymore. The true consequences are not there anymore. There were no cell phones, curfew was just that, curfew. The family dog was always with the kids in the neighborhood. There was a certain amount of awareness of what was right and wrong. Kids now don't have a clue. They are loud, rude and irresponsible, more so the ones who live in the city. I would love to put them to work on a farm! Humble them and broaden their minds a little!


they would get a blister and sue you.


----------



## Golden Horse

And the really really scary one for me, watching Toddlers and Tiaras, *shudders* that is just horrible.

Yes to talent shows, yes for competition, resounding NOOOOOO for dressing babies up like adults, and then wondering why things go wrong


----------



## Foxhunter

goneriding said:


> Kids are not responsible anymore. The true consequences are not there anymore. There were no cell phones, curfew was just that, curfew. The family dog was always with the kids in the neighborhood. There was a certain amount of awareness of what was right and wrong. Kids now don't have a clue. They are loud, rude and irresponsible, more so the ones who live in the city. I would love to put them to work on a farm! Humble them and broaden their minds a little!


I agree with you but we are generalising! I reckon there are more good kids than bad. 
My sisters children were not allowed a TV in their bedrooms until they were 15 and then they had to buy it for themselves. They had to earn their own money.

The two girls are now working. The eldest is going into teaching - and she will be good at it because A) she can handle all types of animals. B) She is very determined and takes no nonsense. C) She has a very quick wit D) She is fun.
The other niece is working in the community with mentally ill people. She loves the work and her 'clients' love her. She has inherited the family humour too. When she found one client cooking kippers (fish) in chocolate sauce because he liked them both she bet him that he wouldn't eat it. If he lost he had to clean her car inside and out. If he won then she had to do his laundry for a week. 
She had a very clean car. The client was thrilled that she treated him as a 'normal' person. 
As for the boy, he is a character and a half. He works hard both at his schoolwork, earning money and playing rugby. He is popular with adults, his school friends and smaller children. 
I know that I could take them anywhere and they would be a joy to be with and others would like them too. 

I know that a lot of their friends are the same. Unfortunately the less behaved are the ones that we all hear of.
As said, I would love to have the idle, undisciplined ones around me for a month but, you cannot do anything to upset them because of their 'human rights!' and interference from people in authority.

Many years ago I had a group of eight early teen lads come to the stables twice a week. They had all been excluded from school, most had a police record and all thought they were hard. 

One lad was brushing a pony when it swished its tail at a fly and caught him across the face. He immediately kicked the pony in the guts. I hollered at him and he stood by the ponies head. I was giving him a right rollicking and the pony looked at me and then down and then back at me. Pony then shifted his foot and stood right across the lads foot, pushing all his weight down and I swear that wise old pony was rocking from one side of his hoof to the other!

Brother, did that lad holler and my reaction was to call him a big cry baby and question him as to how tough he had boasted he was. I told him he was lucky he only got trodden on because if the pony had wished he could have retaliated with his teeth or kicked him back.

Not sure I have any horses here as wise as that pony!


----------



## Country Woman

We did not have video games like the kids have now 
My mom would have never allowed me to waste away playing 
video games 

what I meant by it never hurt me 
is that I am healthy and I have no allergies 
I did get hurt, scraped knees cuts and briuses were normal 
I had lots of fun


----------



## Mellow Mel

Grace!!! So excited for you. I just got my first horse a few months ago at 44! Tell us about this one that you are going to see.


----------



## outnabout

Ladytrails said:


> And critical thinking. If you have to make decisions that have real-life, gravity-bound consequences, you learn. Contrast to today, where kids at home are watching TV, playing video games, etc. - all of those decisions do not have real life consequences. Pretty soon we're going to have a generation that doesn't understand the laws of nature or physics and they won't be able to tell the difference from mind games versus real life.


Unfortunately, we are already there where I live. And this is from a high school teacher. I believe that most of the kids I teach will get by OK in their future lives, but my teacher friends and I have for the past five years or so often wondered how in the world some of them will make it when they hit up against real life. So many kids lie, cheat, steal to make it academically, and do so without any feelings of shame. Of course, they have parents who probably do the same in areas of their own lives, as if T.V. and movies today don't already provide enough negative influence. What I see more than anything is parents who baby their children and do too much to keep them from making mistakes that could be good lessons. For example, "Junior" has a major project due Monday but has been so busy with sports practices and games that he has fallen behind with schoolwork and grades are dropping. He also has a couple of major exams on Monday, so mom does the project for him. What a lost opportunity! Junior could have learned with mom's help that he could budget his time over the weekend to pass the tests & turn in an acceptable project. Maybe won't all get top grades, but hey, that is the way life is sometimes.

So... since this is a horse forum, animal ownership certainly does teach kids responsibility!


----------



## farmpony84

*whine alert*

Little brother did NOT tell me that Darcy can open LOCKED doors. I was down at the barn caring for the horses and I was thinking, wow. I can hear my moms dogs barking and I'm thinking, wow... I never realized I could here them when they are in the house. Well... I finish in the barn and go up to her house and Darcy (who is not supposed to get any exercise because she's doing her heartworm treatment) is standing in the driveway. So I bring her in and call husband to come get her. He throws her in the truck and we go over to my brothers house. His door is open. I checked the lock, it's still locked. So we go in and search the house and geuss what... Darcy opens the door. From the outside the handle won't move because it's locked but from the inside, you can pull down and the door opens.

We locked her in my basement and the next thing we know... she's upstairs. She climbed through the pile of crap that we blocked her off with and came upstairs and suddenly... I hear her right now climbing through something... UGH!


----------



## farmpony84

slumber party....


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> Grace!!! So excited for you. I just got my first horse a few months ago at 44! Tell us about this one that you are going to see.


Welllll...I ended up going to test ride one today. Super nice boy, personality could win anyone over...but not much motor. Turns out I like me a hot horse LOL. Wish he was hotter, I really liked him. 

The horse I am going to see on Thursday I've been watching on Dream horse dot com for months, and her price has lowered to my price range. Shows at 2nd level dressage, is beautiful. This mare could teach me a lot I think.

Both of these are OTTB, as is Grace. I just seem to gravitate to them.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry this one wasn't right, sounds like the next one has a lot of potential


----------



## farmpony84

With Grace said:


> Welllll...I ended up going to test ride one today. Super nice boy, personality could win anyone over...but not much motor. Turns out I like me a hot horse LOL. Wish he was hotter, I really liked him.
> 
> The horse I am going to see on Thursday I've been watching on Dream horse dot com for months, and her price has lowered to my price range. Shows at 2nd level dressage, is beautiful. This mare could teach me a lot I think.
> 
> Both of these are OTTB, as is Grace. I just seem to gravitate to them.


My first horse was all motor and no manners. I had a blast with him. We did hunt, western, dressage, parade team, drill team, I think the only thing we didn't do was fox hunting. He was three when I got him and at 28 he is still all motor! 

My baby (well he's 6 this year) doesn't like to go and I'm loving the slower lazier think things through kind of guy... geuss I'm getting old!


----------



## sjwrightauthor

Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


----------



## Stan

sjwrightauthor said:


> Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


Nice horse and the hula hoop is that for ballance. If falling off is the problem try less coke with the rum it dulls the pain and shame. (personal experence) Enjoy the learning experence


----------



## Country Woman

sjwrightauthor said:


> Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


Good luck with your new horse 
congratulations


----------



## outnabout

sjwrightauthor said:


> Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


Congratulations! Nice looking fellow! Nice to see someone here in my area!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Welllll...I ended up going to test ride one today. Super nice boy, personality could win anyone over...but not much motor. Turns out I like me a hot horse LOL. Wish he was hotter, I really liked him.
> 
> The horse I am going to see on Thursday I've been watching on Dream horse dot com for months, and her price has lowered to my price range. Shows at 2nd level dressage, is beautiful. This mare could teach me a lot I think.
> 
> Both of these are OTTB, as is Grace. I just seem to gravitate to them.


Please, please make sure you have the horse vetted!

Some TBs are very laid back but some have been given a shot of Ace before being tried!

One thing that vets do in the UK when vetting a horse is to draw blood. The vendor gets one phial and the buyer the other. Should the horse go lame or act very differently to how it was when tried, the blood can be analysed for any substance.

A very dear friend of mine was looking for a new fox hunter. She is very experienced though not the most confident of riders. She tried several horses by having a day hunting them and decided on a nice little chestnut horse.
Once home he was fine, a little stronger than she had found when trying him but she felt she could manage. 
it ended up that after a couple of months the horse was going faster then he should and her brakes were lacking. He put a foot in a hole, turned turtle and she broke her neck in three places. Luckily she survived but it was touch and go and she is not without disabilities. 

Since then I have heard that this particular dealer is renowned for doping strong horses.
It was my vet that examined the horse. He did draw blood but, this was a week after friend tried him and he did tell me after the event that the horse had been very strong with the girl riding it. He did not know my friend and as some like very forward horses, he thought nothing of it. 

So be careful, be there when the horse is vetted if possible. 

As for the horse, he came to me to be sold and although he is only 15.1 he is built like a TANK. He has a neck like a bull, pulls like a train and was a PITA with manners. I had a lot of people try him and he was to strong for all, regardless of what bit was in his mouth. 
I worked him, schooled him got him light in the hand, but when out on trails he reverts to being a raging bull. Fox hunting him made me feel like a small child on a strong pony - not in control! It brought back many memories. :shock: 
I have ridden a lot of racehorses in my time but nothing was as strong as this horse. I love him to bits and ended up buying him. He has settled a lot, well mannered, but still a tank when out fox hunting. I just take my own line, he jumps anything I point him at including hedges that neither of us can see the other side of! 

So, please be careful and get a vetting and be there if you can.


----------



## mfed58

Amen to that paint! Especially teenage girls. Raised 3, and have spent FAR MORE on the girls than we have on our horses. Not that I'm complaining! I love my kids, and love my horses, and I cant of anything better to do with my money. Family and horses! Life is truly grand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mellow Mel

sjwrightauthor said:


> Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


 Congrats!!!! Very exciting!!!!:lol:


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter said:


> Please, please make sure you have the horse vetted!
> 
> Some TBs are very laid back but some have been given a shot of Ace before being tried!
> 
> One thing that vets do in the UK when vetting a horse is to draw blood. The vendor gets one phial and the buyer the other. Should the horse go lame or act very differently to how it was when tried, the blood can be analysed for any substance.
> 
> A very dear friend of mine was looking for a new fox hunter. She is very experienced though not the most confident of riders. She tried several horses by having a day hunting them and decided on a nice little chestnut horse.
> Once home he was fine, a little stronger than she had found when trying him but she felt she could manage.
> it ended up that after a couple of months the horse was going faster then he should and her brakes were lacking. He put a foot in a hole, turned turtle and she broke her neck in three places. Luckily she survived but it was touch and go and she is not without disabilities.
> 
> Since then I have heard that this particular dealer is renowned for doping strong horses.
> It was my vet that examined the horse. He did draw blood but, this was a week after friend tried him and he did tell me after the event that the horse had been very strong with the girl riding it. He did not know my friend and as some like very forward horses, he thought nothing of it.
> 
> So be careful, be there when the horse is vetted if possible.
> 
> As for the horse, he came to me to be sold and although he is only 15.1 he is built like a TANK. He has a neck like a bull, pulls like a train and was a PITA with manners. I had a lot of people try him and he was to strong for all, regardless of what bit was in his mouth.
> I worked him, schooled him got him light in the hand, but when out on trails he reverts to being a raging bull. Fox hunting him made me feel like a small child on a strong pony - not in control! It brought back many memories. :shock:
> I have ridden a lot of racehorses in my time but nothing was as strong as this horse. I love him to bits and ended up buying him. He has settled a lot, well mannered, but still a tank when out fox hunting. I just take my own line, he jumps anything I point him at including hedges that neither of us can see the other side of!
> 
> So, please be careful and get a vetting and be there if you can.



Thank you for this sound advice. Yes, we are planning on having any horse we buy vetted before final purchase. We don't have a vet yet, I am going to ask my trainer for his vet info and use that one for the PPE until I find one of my own. What a scary thing that happened to you friend! 

I do like a hotter horse, BUT, I won't tolerate one that has no breaks or is too strong for me. The mare I lease now is way too strong in the canter, and I dont feel safe cantering on her, so I rarely do. The horses I have looked at so far I felt completely safe cantering on and none tried to take off with me (now THATs a fun gait when you aren't scared for your life LOL)


----------



## With Grace

sjwrightauthor said:


> Hi all.... I'm 41 and just TODAY got my first horse ever. His name is Top Secret Mission and he's a 12-year-old Rocky Mountain Horse. I am seriously considering that hula hoop idea, by the way!


Gorgeous boy! Congrats on your horse, can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> I do like a hotter horse, BUT, I won't tolerate one that has no breaks or is too strong for me. The mare I lease now is way too strong in the canter, and I dont feel safe cantering on her, so I rarely do. The horses I have looked at so far I felt completely safe cantering on and none tried to take off with me (now THATs a fun gait when you aren't scared for your life LOL)


One of the most exciting things to do on horseback is to work the racehorses!
I am not talking about the little flat horses but the jumpers, a very different game.

To go out with a string of racehorses on a cold winter morning, just as the light is changing. Air expelled from lungs forming a mist. Horses on their toes and not wanting to hang around. Quarter rugs keeping them warm across their backs. Rider with stirrups short enough to get out of the saddle but long enough to give you a length of leg to stay in the plate. 

Leaving the yard and walking along the lane to the gallop the horses are relaxed and pleased to be heading towards the gallops. The trot and canter up the hill means nothing to them, they know to save energy for when they are down the other side and going to do some serious work, a strong canter for about 10 furlongs around the bowl and then a good opener up the hill.

We set out in twos or threes, those waiting to get onto the grass gallops stand with ears pricked watching the first groups leave. 
We canter single file up to where we circle left around the bowl, the horses taking a hold on the reins, riders with reins bridged drop their hands to rest either side of the withers. 
The first part is easy, the horses are keen but settled, then as we swing around the bowl the ground falls away and here the horses want to go faster. Riders sit back and brace arms and legs against the horses wishes for a faster pace. Breath is steaming as is the sweat. Sheets are flapping, eyes and noses are running but it is impossible to wipe either or control would be lost. 
Once around the bowl the group move upsides, staying between the markers the groundsman had set out the previous afternoon. The horse in front goes wide to allow the others to swing alongside. 
Horses are high blowing and anxious to work. Hitting the marker we look at each other and ease the grip on the reins, immediately the horses leap forward, their heads go down, they are still in a strong contact with the riders hands and all are in a charge.
Hooves thundering on the grass, often frosted, snorting and blowing hard as the hill gets steeper but none willing to give in. 
Once at the top of the hill the riders give freely with their hands and the horses, knowing they have finished work, willingly drop to a canter and then a trot, finally a walk to join those ahead of them walking in a large circle on a loose rein to get their breath back and cool down.
Riders, their legs and arms aching take their feet out of the stirrups and let them hang loosely down the horse's side. At some point the riders breath stops burning an throats don't seem so dry.

We walk back off the gallops and dismount at the lane and walk leading the horses allowing them to take a snatch at the grass on the banks. 

No, there is nothing like galloping a racehorse that is fit and wanting to run!


----------



## With Grace

*Foxhunter* - wow that sounds like fun!!


----------



## Foxhunter

If this works, some pictures of where I dwell!


----------



## Country Woman

very nice Fox Hunter 
I love the country side


----------



## Lockwood

Foxhunter said:


> One of the most exciting things to do on horseback is to work the racehorses!
> I am not talking about the little flat horses but the jumpers, a very different game.
> 
> To go out with a string of racehorses on a cold winter morning, just as the light is changing. Air expelled from lungs forming a mist. Horses on their toes and not wanting to hang around. Quarter rugs keeping them warm across their backs. Rider with stirrups short enough to get out of the saddle but long enough to give you a length of leg to stay in the plate.
> 
> Leaving the yard and walking along the lane to the gallop the horses are relaxed and pleased to be heading towards the gallops. The trot and canter up the hill means nothing to them, they know to save energy for when they are down the other side and going to do some serious work, a strong canter for about 10 furlongs around the bowl and then a good opener up the hill.
> 
> We set out in twos or threes, those waiting to get onto the grass gallops stand with ears pricked watching the first groups leave.
> We canter single file up to where we circle left around the bowl, the horses taking a hold on the reins, riders with reins bridged drop their hands to rest either side of the withers.
> The first part is easy, the horses are keen but settled, then as we swing around the bowl the ground falls away and here the horses want to go faster. Riders sit back and brace arms and legs against the horses wishes for a faster pace. Breath is steaming as is the sweat. Sheets are flapping, eyes and noses are running but it is impossible to wipe either or control would be lost.
> Once around the bowl the group move upsides, staying between the markers the groundsman had set out the previous afternoon. The horse in front goes wide to allow the others to swing alongside.
> Horses are high blowing and anxious to work. Hitting the marker we look at each other and ease the grip on the reins, immediately the horses leap forward, their heads go down, they are still in a strong contact with the riders hands and all are in a charge.
> Hooves thundering on the grass, often frosted, snorting and blowing hard as the hill gets steeper but none willing to give in.
> Once at the top of the hill the riders give freely with their hands and the horses, knowing they have finished work, willingly drop to a canter and then a trot, finally a walk to join those ahead of them walking in a large circle on a loose rein to get their breath back and cool down.
> Riders, their legs and arms aching take their feet out of the stirrups and let them hang loosely down the horse's side. At some point the riders breath stops burning an throats don't seem so dry.
> 
> We walk back off the gallops and dismount at the lane and walk leading the horses allowing them to take a snatch at the grass on the banks.
> 
> No, there is nothing like galloping a racehorse that is fit and wanting to run!


Wow does that bring back the memories. Although the terrain was slightly different, I worked for an Irish stable in Virginia many years ago and we excercised the racers in the fields and over jumps almost as you described, minus the rugs.
Crisp, cool, dew covered mornings that were never hurried. And after getting a good warm up behind us, letting them flatten out a bit and race the sunrises up and over the hills. 
Of course the sun always won, but it was a magical time of day to be exercising the horses.


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> *whine alert*
> 
> Little brother did NOT tell me that Darcy can open LOCKED doors. I was down at the barn caring for the horses and I was thinking, wow. I can hear my moms dogs barking and I'm thinking, wow... I never realized I could here them when they are in the house. Well... I finish in the barn and go up to her house and Darcy (who is not supposed to get any exercise because she's doing her heartworm treatment) is standing in the driveway. So I bring her in and call husband to come get her. He throws her in the truck and we go over to my brothers house. His door is open. I checked the lock, it's still locked. So we go in and search the house and geuss what... Darcy opens the door. From the outside the handle won't move because it's locked but from the inside, you can pull down and the door opens.
> 
> We locked her in my basement and the next thing we know... she's upstairs. She climbed through the pile of crap that we blocked her off with and came upstairs and suddenly... I hear her right now climbing through something... UGH!


I'd find the nearest kennel to put said excess dogs in so fast......


----------



## Country Woman

clever dog 
hope you can find a lock that can keep her safe


----------



## With Grace

Sooo, update on my horse hunting adventure. I'm looking at the "dream horse" on Thursday, but have also scheduled an appt to look at a nice looking boy on Friday. But, he's more than I can afford...about 3K more. What do I do about that? To be honest, if he ends up being the horse I want, is it ok to meet them in the middle, and ask for $1500 reduction in price (I dont even know if hubby would go up that much)

Oh, and I rode Grace today, and she confirmed that the horse I looked at on Sunday isn't for me. Though she's a spooky girl, she's got a lot of energy, and sensitive to the leg. The boy I tried isn't. And I finally had the guts again to canter this morning, alone, just her and I in the indoor. She did beautifully. her transition back to the trot was a little rough, but I wasn't scared this time at all. She didn't try to run off with me either.


----------



## Mellow Mel

I think it is fine to ask to meet in the middle. I have never sold a horse before but I would think that with selling anything....people always mark up a bit as they expect they will end up going down a bit. Sometimes an excellent home is worth more to the seller than the top dollar. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> I think it is fine to ask to meet in the middle. I have never sold a horse before but I would think that with selling anything....people always mark up a bit as they expect they will end up going down a bit. Sometimes an excellent home is worth more to the seller than the top dollar. Good Luck!!!!


Thanks for the input...I'm not good at haggling over price, so hope hubby is ready to! I do know he wants me to be sure I get the right horse, so he would try his best to get him in our price range.


----------



## texasbreezin

50 something still horse crazy as when I was a little girl. We have two horses a QTR horse mare, and a Tenn Walker Mare. We just trail ride now, but only because both horses are pretty GREEN.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Texas breezin 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

I am getting annoyed with Hubby cause he is putting off my boots and helmet 
I told him i need my boots soon so I can break them in 
he thinks I can get the boots 2 days before I go riding 
and I won't ride with out the helmet


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hello! I've really enjoyed reading here and seeing all of your photos.

I'm 48, inching closer horseback riding again. I last rode 28 years ago. Up until 5 years ago we always lived in the city, had busy lives with college, work, raising a family, and I never had the opportunity to do anything with my lifelong love and interest in horses. But now I can with our last child getting through high school. We're in the superb country location to own a horse or two, hoping to make it happen in a year or two or once we feel we've learned what we need to. 

In the meantime, I have done lots of ground work with abused and neglected horses at various rescues to the point I am very confident handling them and feel ready to ride. The horses I rode in the past were draft horses or percherons and that's what I want to get back on again. I always felt safer on the big boys in the past. The horse I will start lessons on is a beautiful sound mellow older draft cross/???. A year ago I was terrified to get back to it. Today, I am very excited.

I've been working out at a gym and stretching at home regularly for the last few months hoping to get this 48-year-old body ready to handle it. Just walking and getting used to balance I think will be a challenge for me. 

I've had some say it's kind of silly to start this at my age. Even at the rescues I work at, most working in horse rescue are teenagers with only a few my age range. I'm not letting what everyone says stop me though.

Happy to be a part of this group.


----------



## Country Woman

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Hello! I've really enjoyed reading here and seeing all of your photos.
> 
> I'm 48, inching closer horseback riding again. I last rode 28 years ago. Up until 5 years ago we always lived in the city, had busy lives with college, work, raising a family, and I never had the opportunity to do anything with my lifelong love and interest in horses. But now I can with our last child getting through high school. We're in the superb country location to own a horse or two, hoping to make it happen in a year or two or once we feel we've learned what we need to.
> 
> In the meantime, I have done lots of ground work with abused and neglected horses at various rescues to the point I am very confident handling them and feel ready to ride. The horses I rode in the past were draft horses or percherons and that's what I want to get back on again. I always felt safer on the big boys in the past. The horse I will start lessons on is a beautiful sound mellow older draft cross/???. A year ago I was terrified to get back to it. Today, I am very excited.
> 
> I've been working out at a gym and stretching at home regularly for the last few months hoping to get this 48-year-old body ready to handle it. Just walking and getting used to balance I think will be a challenge for me.
> 
> I've had some say it's kind of silly to start this at my age. Even at the rescues I work at, most working in horse rescue are teenagers with only a few my age range. I'm not letting what everyone says stop me though.
> 
> Happy to be a part of this group.


Hi Lostinthewoods 
nice to meet you 
I am sort of in the same boat as you are


----------



## With Grace

Welcome lostinthewoods! 

Dont listen to what others say, follow your dream, you won't believe how good for the soul it is. Riding will hurt more than you remember, in places you didnt know could hurt...but youll also feel much younger! I feel like a kid agsin every time I pull into the barn.


----------



## Country Woman

Follow your dream


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hello there! Yes, I know! I've spent quite a bit of time this evening reading through all of this, and I thought the same. Very nice to meet you as well. Have you thought of doing work with rescues? This is how I've had my "fix" for quite a while now. Very rewarding, especially experiencing very successful rehabs of many over time.




Country Woman said:


> Hi Lostinthewoods
> nice to meet you
> I am sort of in the same boat as you are


----------



## Country Woman

well No that would be a dream 
I am not sure where to start


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Thank you With Grace. So true. Just being with them on the ground and nurturing them has been so good for my soul. I've been dealing with health problems and the more time I spend at the farms, watching them graze, even mucking the stalls and shoveling out the paddocks, I find it all so therapeutic and while there, not a worry in the world.

Yes, I'm bracing myself for the pain. Have lost so much flexibility through the years, and this guy is a very big horse, so we shall see. 



With Grace said:


> Welcome lostinthewoods!
> 
> Dont listen to what others say, follow your dream, you won't believe how good for the soul it is. Riding will hurt more than you remember, in places you didnt know could hurt...but youll also feel much younger! I feel like a kid agsin every time I pull into the barn.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

If you can find a horse rescue run by the state or private non-profit, they are always looking for people to volunteer. Just spending time with them, getting them used to human interaction and massage, grooming, feeding them treats, leading them..little things




Country Woman said:


> well No that would be a dream
> I am not sure where to start


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks I will try to find something 
I live in Western BC


----------



## Foxhunter

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> I've been working out at a gym and stretching at home regularly for the last few months hoping to get this 48-year-old body ready to handle it. Just walking and getting used to balance I think will be a challenge for me.
> 
> I've had some say it's kind of silly to start this at my age. Even at the rescues I work at, most working in horse rescue are teenagers with only a few my age range. I'm not letting what everyone says stop me though.
> 
> Happy to be a part of this group.


Hello from across the pond!

I can assure you that you will not have forgotten balance or how to ride!

My mother rode as a child on a cob mare they had for taking my grandfather around to his work in a trap.
She never really learned to ride as they just messed about in the orchard bareback and halterless. When the mare got fed up she would go under the low branches and drag mother and her two siblings off. 

When I started riding mum always wanted to come when we were bringing the horses in from the fields, bareback. 
One Sunday she came with us. Riding was _my_ sport, bad enough that my little sister and cousin had started, to have mum was something I did not want!

The field we collected the horses from was about 2 miles from the stables on downland (silly name as it is steep hills) Mum didn't own any slacks so had a pair of dad's trousers. Mum being 5'4" Dad 6'. 
She was going to ride a big draft x mare. Mum would not let me give her a leg up but wanted to get on from the style. I stood the mare alongside and Mum jumped. She was nearly on but couldn't get her leg over because the trousers had slipped and the crutch was down near her knees effectively tying her legs together. She got the giggles.
This field is a beauty spot so there were a lot of people around and hearing mother's infectious laughter, they were looking at us and not the views. 
As happens, the more people watching the more people stopped to see what was going on.
Mother was _useless_ every time she tried to get on the trousers slipped, she was showing her corset as at one point they fell down to her ankles.
My sister, cousin and friends were also in hysterics, sat on the ponies waiting. I had called mother 'Mum' so claiming her as mine. 
The more times she tried the worse it got. The audience was now a crowd and growing. Me as a 11 year old was so frustrated and embarrassed and getting cross. Cleo, the mare was also getting fed up and kept moving away from the style. 
Eventually mother stood on the top slat whilst a stranger held her legs so she could balance. With one hand holding the trousers up she stepped across onto Cleo's back. The cheer that went up was almost a standing ovation. 

It had taken what seemed like hours to get her mounted and as I never wanted to go through the procedure again we trotted all the way to the stables.
Mum never moved. Her sitting trot was as near to perfect yet she hadn't ridden since she was about 8 years, I couldn't believe it.

The next day Mum could hardly walk she was so stiff! I well remember it.

Several years later when I was working tt he stables a couple came to ride. They had been there when it all went on and had actually cine filmed it all. 

Mum often rode but put a saddle on the horse and she was useless. It was alien to her and she was all over the place.

When the kids had the ponies with me Mum was here staying with them. I almost fell over backwards when I went to the arena and found her on Sponsor, a 12.2 pony, bareback and cantering around quite happily.

Mum was was 80 at the time!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am 41 and put the first ride on a filly yesterday.
I do not have the agility of the young people, it's true.
But I do have lots of patience, and knowledge that comes from being long in the tooth.
We can do anything the youngsters can do! We just do it slower. LOL


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Welcome lostinthewoods!
> 
> Dont listen to what others say, follow your dream, you won't believe how good for the soul it is. Riding will hurt more than you remember, in places you didnt know could hurt...but youll also feel much younger! I feel like a kid agsin every time I pull into the barn.


I agree 100%! At the energetic age of 47, I now own my first horse and have her home, Grace is a soon-to-be owner, Country Woman is on her way to leasing... Yesss!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, LostInTheWoods!


----------



## Northernstar

Feel silly having 3 in a row here - (had a huge snowstorm yesterday-computer acting up last night)
I think this is appropriate for this thread, and I feel the need to mention...

Many prayers going out for Davy Jones' wife and daughters - not only was he a salt of the earth gentleman, but an avid jockey/equestrian his entire life. Was just with his horses before passing away, and I know they'll be looking for him now.....

I grew up watching the Monkees re-runs, and always admired his clean, wholesome lifestyle, and how he often mentioned his family back in England. What a positive mark he's made in this world, and such an excellent example for many.


----------



## With Grace

Well, today was the day I was going to go test ride the "dream horse". As it turns out, she sold last night...I am so very bummed. I have an appt to see another horse tomorrow, but the seller hasn't yet sent me directions, which she said she'd do Monday, so not sure that will work out either. I did see another online last night I'm quite interested in seeing, so maybe that seller will get back to me. He's a really pretty boy with graceful movement...and only a ten minute drive from my house. Still, am kind of down today.

On the bright side, my hubby found a deal on a very nice three horse trailer we'll look at tonight...which would be great if it works out, since we're heading to a show again next Saturday and not sure we have transportation for it yet.


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck Grace with finding a horse for you 

I talked to Marc yesterday and we are looking into the second or third 
week of March


----------



## maisie

I'm 56 and started riding again about 18 months ago after 35 years. As a young kid I had lessons for a few years and even owned a sweet MorganX gelding until I went to college. After that, school, personal drama and city living crowded out horses and riding.

In an aha moment, I realized that it was now or never so on advice from a friend I'm riding with dressage instructors (no doubt mostly still working on the basics). I find that it's really different and harder than what I learned as a kid. Mostly, I've got to think more about things and then do them until they become automatic. Not to mention that falling off hurts more. I look forward to those two hours per week more than anything else though.

I just want to be a competant horse person with enough knowlege to recognize my limitations. It's good to find people who are, well, seasoned like me and can sympathize with creaky joints. Hopefully there's a horse in my future though I think I'll always need to rely on a good boarding stable. These animals are complicated.


----------



## themacpack

So, are you still allowing the "young" 35+ bunch in here?? I went and hit the half way to 70 mark this week......


----------



## With Grace

themacpack said:


> So, are you still allowing the "young" 35+ bunch in here?? I went and hit the half way to 70 mark this week......



Of course! I'm near 38...closer to 40 than I am to 30...:shock:


----------



## Foxhunter

So, are you still allowing the "young" 35+ bunch in here?? I went and hit the half way to 70 mark this week......


Of course! I'm near 38...closer to 40 than I am to 30...


Yer nowt but babies!:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

of course you
just wanted to connect with Mature horse people


----------



## farmpony84

Country Woman said:


> of course you
> just wanted to connect with Mature horse people


So... no farting?


----------



## Country Woman

well that would be ok too lol


----------



## Foxhunter

Don't all mature people fart?

A fart, a fart, 
Relives the heart,
It gives the stomach ease,
It warms the bed on a winter night.
And suffocates the fleas!

Apologies if it offends!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hello, Foxhunter. I LOVE your story! The way you told it, I can picture it in my mind as it happened. What an amazing lady your mother was…riding at 80…and bareback. Just amazing! I never tried that and am quite sure I never will! You must take after your mother quite a bit?


Northernstar, thank you for the welcome. I have lots of memories of watching “The Monkeys” on Saturday mornings as a child. I didn’t realize Davy was an avid equestrian.


With Grace, I enjoyed checking out your blog. You and the others I’ve followed a little on this are such an inspiration to a re-starter like me. Looking forward to following your story and to see what comes about as far as finding the perfect horse for you!


Country Woman, likewise I am looking forward to following your story as well and hope you are successful in selling your lovely creations. It’s just a matter of getting your work out there for people to see and I bet it will take right off!


I’m supposed to have my first lesson tomorrow (depending on snowstorm or not) on a gentle giant/Percheron/Appy….having last been on a horse 28 years ago. My bottle of ibuprofen is already in my pocket! My husband is going to be there filming…not sure if that’s a good thing…we’ll see.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Country Woman said:


> Thanks I will try to find something
> I live in Western BC


Hope you're able to find a good one Country Woman. Some around here aren't all that honest and the donated money is known to line the pockets of the organizers while the horses are still looking too underweight. But there are two very good rescue farms that I help at and have learned so much from working with very challenging horses. It can be emotional too, when the new rescues come in and you hear their stories, see the shape their in. Some don't make it. And it is hard when you have to say good-bye to those you've cared for and bonded with that get adopted. But to watch an abused horse brought in that is terrified of people, then get rehabilitated and develop a love for humans over time, is priceless and so rewarding


----------



## Country Woman

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Hope you're able to find a good one Country Woman. Some around here aren't all that honest and the donated money is known to line the pockets of the organizers while the horses are still looking too underweight. But there are two very good rescue farms that I help at and have learned so much from working with very challenging horses. It can be emotional too, when the new rescues come in and you hear their stories, see the shape their in. Some don't make it. And it is hard when you have to say good-bye to those you've cared for and bonded with that get adopted. But to watch an abused horse brought in that is terrified of people, then get rehabilitated and develop a love for humans over time, is priceless and so rewarding


I still have to buy boots and a helmet 
hubby thinks I can buy the boots and wear them the next day 
I said I need to break them in

then I need to some research


----------



## Northernstar

maisie said:


> I'm 56 and started riding again about 18 months ago after 35 years. As a young kid I had lessons for a few years and even owned a sweet MorganX gelding until I went to college. After that, school, personal drama and city living crowded out horses and riding.
> 
> In an aha moment, I realized that it was now or never so on advice from a friend I'm riding with dressage instructors (no doubt mostly still working on the basics). I find that it's really different and harder than what I learned as a kid. Mostly, I've got to think more about things and then do them until they become automatic. Not to mention that falling off hurts more. I look forward to those two hours per week more than anything else though.
> 
> I just want to be a competant horse person with enough knowlege to recognize my limitations. It's good to find people who are, well, seasoned like me and can sympathize with creaky joints. Hopefully there's a horse in my future though I think I'll always need to rely on a good boarding stable. These animals are complicated.


They are complicated in their simplicity, but keep us sharp and on our toes


----------



## With Grace

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> With Grace, I enjoyed checking out your blog. You and the others I’ve followed a little on this are such an inspiration to a re-starter like me. Looking forward to following your story and to see what comes about as far as finding the perfect horse for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m supposed to have my first lesson tomorrow (depending on snowstorm or not) on a gentle giant/Percheron/Appy….having last been on a horse 28 years ago. My bottle of ibuprofen is already in my pocket! My husband is going to be there filming…not sure if that’s a good thing…we’ll see.


Thanks! I'm excited to know you read my blog! 

Best of luck with your first lesson, can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman, likewise I am looking forward to following your story as well and hope you are successful in selling your lovely creations. It’s just a matter of getting your work out there for people to see and I bet it will take right off!

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page51/#ixzz1o1Rgx4Yt



I need to take the pictures and rework the others 

​


----------



## With Grace

Checked out another boy today - very nice guy, had a canter I could hardly sit it was so huge! Not sure if he's the one for me though, he has an issue with his foot, and I just don't know enough to know if its something that will heal soon.

But, great day anyways, as hubby purchased me a trailer! (details in my blog  I'm so thrilled, no more worries on how we're getting to the shows...and its a three horse, so my barn friends will also ride along with us!


----------



## Stan

When god created wives he said to all men, good wives will be found at all the corners of the earth.

Then he made the earth round.




My responce to the fart ditty a few pages back


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> When god created wives he said to all men, good wives will be found at all the corners of the earth.
> 
> Then he made the earth round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My responce to the fart ditty a few pages back


There you go Stan, I never made it to being a wife - the wife part never put me off - the 'house' put in front of the wife did!

I have bookmarked your blog and will read it later.


----------



## maisie

> They are complicated in their simplicity, but keep us sharp and on our toes


 {chuckle} I was thinking more about their digestion, hooves and tendons, etc.

Lostinthewoods, hope you have a great time at your first lesson. A sweet appy-percheron cross sounds like someone I'd love. Don't get discouraged by how much you need to learn. If you keep plugging at it, your muscles get stronger and the pieces start to fall together. 

Like


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page51/#ixzz1o3pPIKU2[/QUOTE]


----------



## farmpony84

Just finished soaking Ri's hoove and then treating all four for thrush. It's RAiNING! I know, shocking. Made a deal with husband, he is going take big boy to the tutor and pick up hay while I go to the grocery store. Somehow... I think he got the better end of the deal....

Oh... and in exchange for a steak dinner... I have to go see that navy seal movie.


----------



## Country Woman

I am still figuring how to make some extra money 
I need to get my business up and running


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> I am still figuring how to make some extra money
> I need to get my business up and running


Try E-bay. Just put a reserve on everything.


----------



## Country Woman

what do you mean be a reserve
Like set a Price ie $30.00

thank you for your help


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, but they may charge more-check it out first. If you are a regular customer at a yarn shop, can you put some items in on consignment?


----------



## Foxhunter

Today I should have stayed in bed. Last night when I went to shut the birds up should have been an indication as the ducks were out of their pen.

I was on my own, Em was away at a wedding and Milly has broken her leg and is as much use as a chocolate fireguard.

This last two weeks haven't done a lot with the horses as they have been coughing due to a virus so was just going to turn them all out.

First thing I let the birds out. We have several large pens as we breed different varieties. Turkeys, chicken and ducks.
Fed all 17 horses, they all come in at night. Changed indoor rugs for outdoor on those that wear them.

Put hay out in the paddocks. Turn the horses out. So far so good. Lovely day, forecast was heavy showers but sun was out and quite warm.

I gather a load of cable ties to go mend the fence which has been cut with the strimmer last summer and now the grass is dead darn ducks are doing a mass escape.
Ducks are still in the right pen. I start tying the wire where it is broken. I had my kneeling pads on but the ground is wet and soon it is seeping through the pads. Go get a polythene feed sack.
The rooster who lives in that pen is following me curiously, he pecks at the ties and tries one after another. 
I am about halfway along the stretch. All of a sudden the rooster dives under me - he is friendly as a rule but not usually that close! I then realise that the new Maran rooster has come through the adjoining fence and is on the attack. I get scratches and spurred s I grab the intruder. As I try to get up, holding intruder in both hands the other bird takes revenge. More blood. 
Put intruder back, get cable ties to fix the wire. By the time I have finished the ducks are going out through a hole further along the part fixed fence. 
Round ducks up. Finish fence. 
Darn me if another rooster a little Araucana is in the duck pen.
Now, with fowl little equals fast. Up and down the fence we go, he is faster than me and I refuse to dive at him.
Go get the Labrador. Point out the bird and in less than two seconds she has him caught. Chuck him over the fence and fix that one. 
By this time best part of the morning has gone.
Mechanic arrives to do the brakes on my truck. 
Start mucking out. 
Friend phones to say he will pick up the last six lambs for slaughter. Go out to bring them in only to find the six have got in with the rest of the flock. No problems, bring them all in and the sort.
Two dogs, my old Border Collie and GSD. 
All goes well sheep coming in nice and steady. Then the young horses decide it is fun to scatter them all. Regather and finally get them all into the loose area of the barn where the young horses are loose at night,

Get some hurdles and make a pen in the aisle. Get all sheep into pen and close it tighter. 
Manage to get the six lambs out into the barn. Release the other to go back out. 

Now, anyone who has dealt with sheep will know that they are forever peeing and pooping and sheep poop is sticky and slick.

I remove the pen which was in the middle of the aisle and erect it by the little door where Dave can back the trailer up to it. All is fine until one decides to double back. I grab and it (being nearly as big as its mother) tows me down the aisle. I almost had it when my feet hit the wet and slippery where the others had been. I went flat on my back and the other five gallop over me. 
Call the GSD, she soon drives them into the pen.
Load sheep, make a hot drink for all and grab a sandwich. well past breakfast and lunch. 

I still have to finish the mucking out but decide to take the dogs for a walk. (12 of them) 
Return to finish the barns. 
Finally got the lot done. Grab another drink and start bringing the horses in.

Go feed the dogs.

Back down to shut the now in their own enclosures, birds up and feed. 

Put some pasta on to cook. GSD missing. I had probably shut her in the barn or one of the pens. Can't find her. Call and whistle, no return. 
Here some banging and scrabbling, one of the youngsters is cast. Get a couple of ropes and haul him back over. He has about 30' x 40' to roll yet he is always getting cast! he lies still whilst I hook ropes round his legs and relaxed when I pull only moving when he is coming over. He gets up and wanders off. 
Don't know where GSD was but she appears.
As I walk back so I hear the fire alarm going off. Pasta has boiled dry and is burning to the bottom of the pan. Even the Lab refuses to lick it out when it was cooled off. 
So, resort to scrambles eggs. 

To tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like a rough day-sorry so much went bad.


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, but they may charge more-check it out first. If you are a regular customer at a yarn shop, can you put some items in on consignment?


I buy my yarn either from Micheals or Walmart


----------



## Country Woman

too bad you had such a bad night Fox Hunter 
I did too My husband went to help his mom last night 
because she was up pacing all night he came home at 5 am


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter, I have had those days. I know how you feel. I spent the day gardening as well and got my knees all dirty and wet then i helped husband reset some posts but now.... NOW!!!

Shishkabobs are on the grill and FOOTLOOSE IS ON THE TV!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I had that day, last night 
Just finished dinner 
now relaxing


----------



## farmpony84

Omigosh... Dinner was yummilishish! I was a regular Betty Homemaker today! Not only did I vaccuum the crap out of the living room (although you can't tell anymore) but I did laundry, dishes, grocery shopped, repotted my roses, weeded my gardens, soaked my horses foot twice, helped husband fix fence but I also made the best steak and chicken with zuccini and squash, basted in a garlic and pepper butter. Oh yum. I made beens w/ almonds and then some pasta salad... and garlic bread... oh yeah baby!

Then I watched footloose! Did I mention footloose is on? I must tell the story of footloose...

You see, I have 3 brothers and when we lived in Germany big brother was given the role of king poop. Yes, not only did they give him the maids quarters (the base housing we lived in used to be the Colonols quarters which at that time had actually become real houses - we were in a stairwell) anyway, back in the day they had maids. So in the hall w/ it's own key and bathroom was the big brothers room, but that's beside the fact... here is where we are...

Big brother got to go watch the movies before anyone else and if he felt they were appropriate... little sister got to watch. He nixed footloose! He said it was not appropriate! I lived in a foreign country where I had to watch ONE television channel and I had ONE radio station and he nixed footloose! SO... When my and my friend earned enough money for our girl scout cookie sales... we headed off to London. 2 fourteen year olds w/ no supervision! whoohoo! (the brownie troop that we went with was supposed to chaperone but they didn't care about us!)

SO... In London they were selling Footloose! YEAHBABY! I bought it for like 5 lbs I think... and that was back when the dollar was all-mighty. So anyway, I get home and I'm ready to stickk it to big brother because I'm gonna watch it and it turns out.... I bought a Beta tape... and we had VHS... SO... I didn't get to see Footloose until sometime after I graduated high school so now every time it is on I go nuts! That's my sad abused story....


----------



## Country Woman

Farm Pony 
your dinner sounds wonderful 
hope you have a relaxing evening


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter, Im sorry you had such a day, but I wish someone had filmed it....sounds too comical to happen to one person!

Farmpony, I LOVE Footloose! And Im so jealous that you have decent enough weather to garden. I have primroses id love to get in the ground but it just keeps snowing each morning.

Well, the horse search is not really going as I had hoped. Decided the boy I saw yesterday isnt the best fit. And the guy I had my hopes up for and was seeing tomorrow ended up with an abcess on his foot, so cant go see him for a few days. i know thats common, just bummed, and wondering if the process goes like this for everyone?

Good day though, my trailer is now parked in my driveway, my truck has no problem pulling it. Its beautiful and Im pretty pleased.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Grace...sorry the first horse did not work out!!! You will find one that fits you!


----------



## Eagle Child

With Grace said:


> Foxhunter, Im sorry you had such a day, but I wish someone had filmed it....sounds too comical to happen to one person!
> 
> Farmpony, I LOVE Footloose! And Im so jealous that you have decent enough weather to garden. I have primroses id love to get in the ground but it just keeps snowing each morning.
> 
> Well, the horse search is not really going as I had hoped. Decided the boy I saw yesterday isnt the best fit. And the guy I had my hopes up for and was seeing tomorrow ended up with an abcess on his foot, so cant go see him for a few days. i know thats common, just bummed, and wondering if the process goes like this for everyone?
> 
> Good day though, my trailer is now parked in my driveway, my truck has no problem pulling it. Its beautiful and Im pretty pleased.


 
Grace, it took me a few months to find Journey. I looked at lots of ads and two other horses I was interested in were sold before I got back with my decision. My barn manager helps people find horses, checking them out for rideability, soundness, and behavior. Once I turned it over to him to look for me, it still took a couple more months. He actually brought her to his own barn to test her out for a week and had me come over a few times to try her. She was just a grade mare, not worth a lot of money, but she was the perfect fit for me--bombproof, gentle, WTC, trail horse, sound, easy keeper, no vices. It took some time, but the wait was worth it. 

Saying all this to say, I think there is a reason that the ones prior to *your* horse don't work out. Patience, and the right one will be out there for you. That's not to say that you and your new horse will be in perfect harmony from day one, but you will grow together. That's the way it's been for Journey and me.


----------



## Eagle Child

*Double Post...haha*

I had a wonderful ride yesterday afternoon! Been like 3 weeks, with weather, sickness, new puppy, going out of town to care for my Dad, etc. The afternoon with Journey was sweet, and she was an absolute doll. Did a little hand grazing with her in one of the paddocks afterwards, and she kept coming back over to me after every few bites of grass and hugging me with her muzzle, as she is in the habit of doing. "Thanks for the ride, Mom. I missed you." I love that horse.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Mel and Eagle...so far ive test ridden three, had one sell before I got there, and now this one is rescheduled. Im a little bummed because these are the five horses for sale currently that seemed to meet my qualifications in a horse. i know others will come up, but I was kind of hoping it would be soon so that by the end of this show season we'd be ready to show together. I still will be leasing Grace though, so Im not horseless. 

I sound like a sniveling little kid...what I meant to say is I believe in fate, and the right horse will come along


----------



## dakota spirit

I love this thread! Wish all of you were close enough to ride with ...... 49 years young and have aquired a couple horses after raising kids, divorce, working my a** off trying to pay off bills and now have an old mare I had to sell when I was just divorced (found her just before she was off to slaughter a couple years ago) She is lame but loveable and we are thrilled to be back together even if we can't do much riding. Then I bought a little bay QH filly for 25$ at a sale that seems to train herself ~ she is great! and then I have a 6 year old palomino mare that is going to be my riding buddy. Just bought her late last fall and have only rode her a few times. She did good, she's very sweet, just needs some miles, (as do I! ) We live in South Dakota and the weather is not quite ride friendly yet so I am anxiously waiting the snow and ice to melt. Love my girls and hope to be riding for many years to come~!!! Horses were my first true love before boys, kids and cars! Love my farmer for making it possible to have horses in my life again


----------



## Foxhunter

Grace, just wait until you find the right one. You will know when you see and ride it.
Many years ago I had a girl keep her pony with me. She was offered a lot of money for it and, as she had really outgrown it height wise they took the money.
We searched for months looking for a 14.2 pony to suit her. At first she wanted whatever we had been to see but then she realised and was looking at a broader picture. 
We walked into one place and she said to me "If it is the pony over there, I don't even want to ride it!" It was and she didn't. Nothing like the advert.

Some months later she came with me when I was looking for some youngsters to bring on. She tried a couple of ponies at this dealer friend of mine but they weren't quite right.
I was riding a mare in the arena when Lisa came rushing in saying she had found the pony she wanted.
Turned out in a field were several horses and ponies all suffering from strangles.(They use to get it being transported from Ireland to England in the holds of the ships) This pony was poor and the abscess had burst but she was right. He looked the part if you could see beyond the ribs and snot.
I bought him there and then - for a knock down price and the pair went on to win most things they entered.
So it took us best part of 9 months to find the right one for her. Yours is out there, just give it time!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Grace, your right horse will come along.
And on a happy note, the more horses you study carefully, talk about and finally ride, the more experience you gain.
I have bought and sold many horses now, and I think I learned something every time!
It is wonderful that you are taking so much time to find the right horse. Tells me you will also be an amazing horse owner. Good Luck. Susan


----------



## corgi

Grace, your horse is out there. I promise. I looked at three before I found Izzy. The first one bucked me off and almost broke my arm. The second one bolted while I was on her back. The third one, I actually had on a trial basis, at his boarding facility. The 4th time I rode him, he bucked me off and I ended up with a broken rib.

I was ready to give up...and then I found Izzy. The funny thing is that a friend had told me to contact this guy a while ago but I didn't because I thought his horses were too expensive. When I ended up in the ER on New Year's Eve, I decided maybe I needed to pay a little more money for a horse that didn't want to kill me. So I contacted him and the rest is history. ( and she wasn't that expensive afterall)

Speaking of my girl....she made me laugh so hard today. The tack room at the place I board is just a long, narrow shed that has a garage type door.

I had Izzy in her rope halter and lead rope today and wanted to get something out of the tack room. She is not the type of horse that I have to worry about running away so when I go in the shed, I usually just drop the lead rope on the ground outside of the door, run into the shed, grab what I need, and Izzy always waits patiently for me.

Today, I left her outside the door and walked into the shed and went toward the back. I heard a noise and turned around and there stood Izzy....in the shed! She had followed me in! Silly girl. Guess this means trailering won't be an issue. LOL. I love this horse!


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, 
I have a saying, "God works while we sleep." Eagle Child and Corgi and the others are right - "Your" horse is out there. Don't settle. You'll know it when it's right. I had 2 horses that I 'settled' for and could have been killed in the process. Hubby said to sell them or he would shoot them (and I believe he meant it), so over 10 years we rehomed 2 and went looking again. That search brought me to my wonderful awesome TWH mare who is worth every penny. She cost me twice as much as both of those other two "cheap" horses together, but only half as much if you count all the years of training I paid for on the other two. I've had 100 times as many miles and 1000 times as much fun in a couple of years with her as I did in the almost 10 years with the others. There is just no way to say how important it is to know what you need and to wait for it. And tell all the folks you know that you're looking; sometimes it's who you know instead of the ads that brings the successful horse to you. In my case, I asked all the people who were selling the horses that didn't work for me whether they knew of someone who had "my" kind of horse....one of them said her dad was talking about selling his trail mare but couldn't decide, needed a special forever home, etc. She's now at my 'forever home.' 

We're all keeping our fingers crossed for you, so keep us posted!


----------



## With Grace

Thanks to you all so much for the support and encouragement! I rode Grace this morning and it cleared my head. We're showing this Saturday and I need to get my focus on that this week, so this morning's ride got me back to Grace (who I adore, she's just ultimately not the horse I want to own.)

I'm going to see that boy that rescheduled, this Wednesday. I'm really hopeful about this guy, he has the dressage training I've been looking for and is gorgeous. Fingers crossed! He ended up having an abscess on his foot last night, so hopefully by Wed he will be ok. 

In the meantime hubby and I worked on our new trailer today, cleaning it and getting it ready to haul for the first time to the show. Hubby is so supportive in this whole process, I feel so blessed to have him. He even drove me across the state (and took the day off to do it) on Friday to see a horse I had doubts about, and didn't even grumble as we left and I told him it wasn't the right horse. He's even open to flying to California to see a horse my dressage trainer knows of! I'm just not sure I want to go that route...there's got to be the perfect horse for me in my own state!


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace said:


> Thanks to you all so much for the support and encouragement! I rode Grace this morning and it cleared my head. We're showing this Saturday and I need to get my focus on that this week, so this morning's ride got me back to Grace (who I adore, she's just ultimately not the horse I want to own.)
> 
> I'm going to see that boy that rescheduled, this Wednesday. I'm really hopeful about this guy, he has the dressage training I've been looking for and is gorgeous. Fingers crossed! He ended up having an abscess on his foot last night, so hopefully by Wed he will be ok.
> 
> In the meantime hubby and I worked on our new trailer today, cleaning it and getting it ready to haul for the first time to the show. Hubby is so supportive in this whole process, I feel so blessed to have him. He even drove me across the state (and took the day off to do it) on Friday to see a horse I had doubts about, and didn't even grumble as we left and I told him it wasn't the right horse. He's even open to flying to California to see a horse my dressage trainer knows of! I'm just not sure I want to go that route...there's got to be the perfect horse for me in my own state!


As one who has a DH who is truly dear, I know exactly how heart-warming it is to have a hubby who will travel with you and be supportive and helpful. It is truly a blessing. We shouldn't forget to give them hugs and kisses and man-cookies!


----------



## farmpony84

Grace I don't know how the whole horse search thing really works...

I met Pistol when I was on a drill team, his owners had a ton of money and a big fancy house w/ a built in swimming pool. The first time I saw him, all I could think was SHOW HORSE... He shined like a copper penny. Three years old and REARED... How cool is that said the dumb teenie bopper! Anyway... the guy that owned him was a teenager that was pretty worthless. I should know... I dated him. He had a mean temper, a nasty mouth, and a hard fist. What a great first adventure in the land of dating!

Anyway. They had this great barn. They would put the horses in maybe on Monday... and lock them in to eat. Then maybe Wed they would remember they had locked them up on Monday. So sweetpea does not like to be locked in a stall obviously. They always had a full shipment of hay and grain in the feed room but since they only fed once or twice a week and locked the horses up for days at a time w/ no feed or water.... It really seems like a waste huh? Then they would sit on the deck and shoot the horses w/ their beebee guns beacuse it was SO funny when they bucked and ran...

They had a really pretty arab that coliced and died in the paddock... Poor thing. Anyway... about the third or fourth time the animal control was called they pretty much said... sell the horses or give them up... SO... I got my first horse for $500. He's 28 years old now and I love him dearly.


----------



## outnabout

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Thank you With Grace. So true. Just being with them on the ground and nurturing them has been so good for my soul. I've been dealing with health problems and the more time I spend at the farms, watching them graze, even mucking the stalls and shoveling out the paddocks, I find it all so therapeutic and while there, not a worry in the world.
> 
> Yes, I'm bracing myself for the pain. Have lost so much flexibility through the years, and this guy is a very big horse, so we shall see.


Lostinthewoods, it shouldn't be painful, you probably will just have some soreness until your muscles get used to riding again. You are wise to try to stretch out some before you begin. I have one of those large inflatable exercise balls that I use to stretch lower back and riding muscles in the hip/thighs, can also stretch abdominals if you backbend over it. You are going to have so much fun!! Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Country Woman

I am waiting for the drier weather before I start riding

its been raining pretty hard lately


----------



## Stan

Well I took Stella for a walk over the farm this evening. I know the correct procedure was for me to ride her, however, I am recovering from an illness and have been told to walk a mile each day. I DON'T OWN A DOG. So I walk a horse but am thankfull for small mercies, at least a horse does not try and scent make every tree it goes past, or in Stella's case squat evey few hundred yards.


----------



## Country Woman

Great idea Stan


----------



## Stan

I take ownership for the spelling mistakes in my post, scent mark, not scent make Any others well thats just the way it is.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> As one who has a DH who is truly dear, I know exactly how heart-warming it is to have a hubby who will travel with you and be supportive and helpful. It is truly a blessing. We shouldn't forget to give them hugs and kisses and man-cookies!


Whats a man cookie


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well after riding at practice, in the 20 degrees last night, I feel closer to 80 than 40 this morning.
Someone remind me how much fun it is to keep up with all the young cowgirls>>>LOL


----------



## Country Woman

I just want to have fun again


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, once we're past a"certain" age, do we really have to keep proving ourselves to the young'uns? For a lot of us-BTDT, we've learned some valuable lessons & now ride for the relaxation & maybe exercise & of course the beauty of it all. I'm in my 60's now & really don't want to "hit the ground" if I can avoid it. But, I also don't enjoy riding on a "plodder",thus the gaited horse & the Arab-keeps life interesting. 

Country Woman-any prospects yet?


----------



## farmpony84

Country Woman said:


> I just want to have fun again


----------



## Walkamile

We old broads need to do a video of that!


----------



## Country Woman

thanks fell pony lol


----------



## With Grace

I love the girl talking on the phone while her wine sloshes out of the glass...yep, there I am!


----------



## With Grace

Woke up this morning with a nasty cold...popping as much C as I can to get this gone by Saturday's show. It's pouring out today, and I just want to wrap up in a blankie and sit by the fire. Darn if I don't have a day full of errands that need to be done!


----------



## Foxhunter

Oh boy, dod I have a wonderful surprise this morning!

I went down to the barns to feed, I put my tea down on a shelf and first went to let the birds out but I heard water running. 
Went in to investigate to find that the youngsters had managed to break the float off their water tank.The whole loose shed was flooded with about two inches of water one side! The three three year olds had decided that they couldn't possibly get their feet wet and were stood on their bed - which as I semi deep litter it, is about 2 feet thick.

I had a struggle to turn the water off at the junction, the stopcock had seized open. 
Honestly it was a swimming pool in one half and a paddling pool in the other! Em and I turned everything out and then mucked out before attacking the loose area. Took us ages to get it sorted. Luckily the bed is deep enough that it hadn't soaked up through.

Darn young horses are always into mischief.


----------



## maisie

Oh Foxhunter, what a miserable way to start the day. Stable work is no joke. I volunteered to clean out a couple stalls one day when the instructor & BO had a sore hand. One of the stalls housed Mr. Peesalot and I thought I'd just never finish scooping out wet shavings. That's nothing compared to a BO's best stories.

On the other hand, the look on those 3 year old faces must have been pretty darn funny.


----------



## Foxhunter

Thought you might enjoy this!


----------



## farmpony84

Who video taped me?????!!!!

That's RUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> Who video taped me?????!!!!
> 
> That's RUDE!!!!!!!


Oh come on you know that Mummy was filming us when we went riding!


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> Oh come on you know that Mummy was filming us when we went riding!


 
Yes, but I didn't know the whole thing was going on Youtube!


----------



## Foxhunter

But I just wanted everyone to see how good we were!


----------



## Walkamile

You guys are my idols! I want to "ride" as well as you do!


----------



## With Grace

*Fox* and *farm* - do you guys give lessons? Have pony will travel... Great marketing video!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> *Fox* and *farm* - do you guys give lessons? Have pony will travel... Great marketing video!


See Farm I told you it would pay to advertise!

How much should we charge?


----------



## corgi

Omigoodness! I laughed like a fool watching that. Too funny! The funniest thing is that I saw myself in the lady that was trying to get her horse to move and gave up and just hugged him instead. I was totally guilty of that this weekend and that is why I have an appointment with an instructor tomorrow! LOL


----------



## farmpony84

You know what the sad thing is??? I had Pistol in a 30 acre field one summer and I remember spending HOURS chasing him only to give up because I never did catch him and I am SO guilty of jumping those jumps like that! ****! (I'm the chick on the slow pony by the way if you guys are curious).... Isn't hubby cute????



PS - I just nearly had a heart attack because my taxes were insisting I owed $9800! I found my mistake and am now down to $348... Going back in... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan said:


> Whats a man cookie


At my house it is either home-made brownies or chewy chocolate chip cookies! 

I was being tongue in cheek a little; we never forget to treat the horses but sometimes the way to my guy's heart is through his stomach, still, after 34 years.


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> You know what the sad thing is??? I had Pistol in a 30 acre field one summer and I remember spending HOURS chasing him only to give up because I never did catch him and I am SO guilty of jumping those jumps like that! ****! (I'm the chick on the slow pony by the way if you guys are curious).... Isn't hubby cute????
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just nearly had a heart attack because my taxes were insisting I owed $9800! I found my mistake and am now down to $348... Going back in... Wish me luck!!!


A friend of mine told me a story about him and his step daughters pony. 

Giles was French. He was a hair dresser and built on the slight side. He maintained a strong French accent which I cannot write!

So, daughter was offered a pony for free. She was about 11 at the time and had been riding a couple of years. Giles agreed providing she took care of the pony as he knew nothing about it. He arranged for it to go into a 30 acre field opposite his house with some cattle.

Now, the saying "Never look a gift horse in the mouth," has more than one connotation and this pony was well known around and about as being not the nicest.

Pony gets turned out in the field and after a couple of days the girl admits that she cannot catch the pony which is chasing her, and her more experienced friend from the field. Giles goes out with them and beats the girls back to the gate when pony attacks.

Giles goes off the the library and looks for a book on 'How to Catch a Pony' but only finds a small article in one book or another.
He goes out to the field to catch the pony. Halter in one hand and carrot in the other. 
"I walk towards zee pony holding zee carrot out. As I get near pony is eating and his ears are pricked and I see he is looking at me. I get near to 'im and up comes 'is 'ead and 'is ears go back and 'he comes charging towards me."

"Now," he continued, "What zis piny did not know is that I 'ave been trained in karate. I looked at 'im and thought that if 'e were a human then I would not run away but defend myself.
Zee pony came charging, ears back mouth open. I jump to zee side and pow, I kick 'im on zee side of 'is 'ead."

At this point he demonstrated the kick which involved his foot coming level with his shoulder before going out in what seem parallel to his shoulder.

"Zee pony went off and was shaking 'is head. 'e stopped to eat so I walk to 'im. 'alter in one 'hand carrot in zee other. Pony looked at me 'is 'ead comes up. ears go back and 'e charges. I kick 'im again on zee other side of 'is head. Pony goes off to zee other side of zee field. I follow. When I get near 'im he gallops off towards zee gate. I walk to 'im and 'e moves away. I think that at least 'e is not chasing me and 'ave to go.
I walk past 'im and to the gate. I 'ear 'im trotting to me and turn to kick 'im again but 'he stops.Ears pricked, 'e walks to me and stops. I put zee 'alter on 'im and give 'im zee carrot. 'e was no problem to catch again."

Honestly I was crying with laughter at his description of the incident. I knew the pony and how nasty he could be and although Giles had no experience, he had taught that pony respect. The kicks he dealt out were not so hard to do damage but hard enough for the pony to feel.

Giles was fascinated by the complexity of that pony and started riding. He became hooked on the sport more so than his step daughter.


*****************************************

As for taxes, I had a nice surprise last month when I received money from the IRS - I had overpaid my income tax!


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> At my house it is either home-made brownies or chewy chocolate chip cookies!
> 
> I was being tongue in cheek a little; we never forget to treat the horses but sometimes the way to my guy's heart is through his stomach, still, after 34 years.


 
Banana cake does it for me, but I have been known to enjoy the odd brownie. The chocolate chip sounds like it would hit the spot.


----------



## Foxhunter

Carrot cake is my favourite!
Mum use to make some cookies called Melting Moments, but these were different to most. 
I could eat a tin of them on my own!

One cake I make a lot for the boys at the hunt and the farriers is a boiled fruit cake. Lovely and moist. Personally I never eat it.


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> *****************************************
> 
> As for taxes, I had a nice surprise last month when I received money from the IRS - I had overpaid my income tax!


So... Do I call you names or fart on you?

Actually... I am down to owing $67 to federal and getting like $1500 from state... much better....


----------



## corgi

Getting $1000 back federal and only $29 back state...but it costs me $35 to efile the state. 

Wish my dog and horse counted as dependents!


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> So... Do I call you names or fart on you?
> 
> Actually... I am down to owing $67 to federal and getting like $1500 from state... much better....


Neither - come stay and we'll spend it celebrating!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Completely wrong area but I am just wondering what type of bit you all ride in? I am new back to riding and never dealt with bits in my previous riding life. I ride with a meyer bit with a nice port in it and a very short shank. I am told this is a pretty mild bit but some of the people at my barn have asked my why I use it....well, it came with the horse and he likes it. I like knowing I have the break since I do not yet know my horse that well and I am not a very confident rider. I ride on the trails.
Just wondering....
He is a twh. He is pretty good under saddle.


----------



## Foxhunter

I start and ride all mine in the Myler bits if I can.

If a horse goes well in a simple bit, why change it?


----------



## With Grace

Mel - we're using a jointed Kimberwicke. If we ever go test in Dressage we have to change it out to a snaffle, but for now she is doing ok with.


----------



## farmpony84

Mel, With my old walking horse I used this old ported bit that he came with. It was a "walking horse bit" so it had a longer shank and a port. My new walker has a really mild walking horse bit, it was really cheap. She'll ride in anything, but she seems to "shuffle" better with the port and shank...


----------



## Mellow Mel

I should have added that I am starting with the basics with my horse. He did not have a strong foundation and I wanted to start from day one with him as if he were brand new. I need to work on him giving to the bit and the BO thought he would do better with this with a full cheek snaffle. He has a short shank small port snaffle...
Does it matter what you use to do this...basic flexing. I am trying to be respectful of her as she is helping me out by working with me but he is very comfortable in this bit(atleast i think he is) and i would rather just work with him in this.


----------



## Mellow Mel

:lol:This cracks me up...when I was leasing a horse its name was Mel and she was mellow so I put that as my user name. My name is Nancy and my horses name is Pip so it seems so weird to be called Mel!!


----------



## Country Woman

I am just waiting for Marc to put in my order


----------



## Ladytrails

Mellow Mel said:


> Completely wrong area but I am just wondering what type of bit you all ride in? I am new back to riding and never dealt with bits in my previous riding life. I ride with a meyer bit with a nice port in it and a very short shank. I am told this is a pretty mild bit but some of the people at my barn have asked my why I use it....well, it came with the horse and he likes it. I like knowing I have the break since I do not yet know my horse that well and I am not a very confident rider. I ride on the trails.
> Just wondering....
> He is a twh. He is pretty good under saddle.


Mel, I have a TWH mare, ride in what sounds exactly like your bit. She had been trained in the old 8" shanked walker bit, so this is mild mild mild compared to that. If your guy likes the bit and goes well, I would keep it. Other people can have their opinions but you are the one riding your horse. I found that my mare got confused when we switched to the snaffle for some arena work, as she'd never experienced a broken bit. We just switched to the Myler from a reining bit with solid mouthpiece (like smbrobs recommends on other threads) and I'm hoping this Myler lets me be more precise in some of my cues.

Also, just saw your other post about flexing. My mare DID NOT know how to flex and it took a lot of work to get that first neck bend. Anyway, once that was done the rest was easy peasy after she got the idea that she didn't have to be barge-straight. I don't think the Myler is the best bit for flexing but...if it's the one I have, swivel shanks, it will probably work if you're gentle. I think for flexing you might just want to put her in a rope halter and work that way....and then see about the full cheek snaffle just until she gets the idea for flexing. Mine does it fine now with that old reining bit with loose cheeks.... yours will too!


----------



## loveduffy

lets get back to the cake and cookies what is that recipes I got milk


----------



## Country Woman

I can only have a little bit lol


----------



## Mellow Mel

Ladytrails said:


> Mel, I have a TWH mare, ride in what sounds exactly like your bit. She had been trained in the old 8" shanked walker bit, so this is mild mild mild compared to that. If your guy likes the bit and goes well, I would keep it. Other people can have their opinions but you are the one riding your horse. I found that my mare got confused when we switched to the snaffle for some arena work, as she'd never experienced a broken bit. We just switched to the Myler from a reining bit with solid mouthpiece (like smbrobs recommends on other threads) and I'm hoping this Myler lets me be more precise in some of my cues.
> 
> Also, just saw your other post about flexing. My mare DID NOT know how to flex and it took a lot of work to get that first neck bend. Anyway, once that was done the rest was easy peasy after she got the idea that she didn't have to be barge-straight. I don't think the Myler is the best bit for flexing but...if it's the one I have, swivel shanks, it will probably work if you're gentle. I think for flexing you might just want to put her in a rope halter and work that way....and then see about the full cheek snaffle just until she gets the idea for flexing. Mine does it fine now with that old reining bit with loose cheeks.... yours will too!


He is in a snaffle with a small port with about 3 in shanks....


----------



## farmpony84

You got one!You had a 50% chance of successfully snatching some of CowGirlUp9448's carrots and you made it happen!

YES!


----------



## With Grace

loveduffy said:


> lets get back to the cake and cookies what is that recipes I got milk


I'm making choc chip bars this afternoon...right before I leave to test ride another boy. This is no accident, but a carefully, well thought out plan.:twisted:


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Thanks OutnAbout! The exercise ball....I have a little story lol. Several years back I was really into using those exercise balls, and even decided instead of using my office chair, to sit on an exercise ball at my desk during the work days. I did this for quite a while every day and it was so great for core strengthening and balance of course. Then one day it popped :shock:, and down I went...being caught completely off guard it was total dead weight falling to the floor. Everyone thought it was so funny but I had the most excruciating butt/back pain for weeks. The day after it happened, we had a scheduled family vacation to Disney. I was unable to do many rides!

Well, for anyone middle-age-ish who has been away from riding for a long time and wants to get back into it but have been hesitant, go for it! After 28 years, my first time back on was a piece of cake! It's amazing how you just seem to remember stuff. Mounting was very hard, dismounting came more naturally. I'm going back for more tomorrow. I'm asking myself why I let "life" prevent me from getting back to it much sooner.



outnabout said:


> Lostinthewoods, it shouldn't be painful, you probably will just have some soreness until your muscles get used to riding again. You are wise to try to stretch out some before you begin. I have one of those large inflatable exercise balls that I use to stretch lower back and riding muscles in the hip/thighs, can also stretch abdominals if you backbend over it. You are going to have so much fun!! Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Foxhunter

I was looking through some old albums in Photobucket and thought you might like this one.

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/Foxhunter49/MaiseyandRachels.jpg










Maisey, my Border Terrier adopted the lamb sleeping on her. This lamb was very premature, bald, the only survivor of five and I never thought I would pull her through.
Maisey, for some reason decided that Rachel was in need of a mother, came into milk and would feed her. 
Rachel lived in the house as I was feeding her by tube to start, every hour day and night. When she was big enough to go outside she refused to eat, lay in a corner of the stable and sulked. Maisey would lay outside the stable door and was doing the same so after three days I relented and Rachel came indoors. I brought Sybil in so Rachel realised she was a sheep and not a dog but it didn't work. I had a dog sheep.


----------



## mfed58

I use a kimberwick with a roller on my thoroughbred too. sonny responds to it so well. He was on a full cheek snaffle when I got him and was always throwing his head with it. Our Grullo uses a custom made medium ported bar bit. Has for years, every since his cuttin' days. He's an old man now and just likes to ride.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Foxhunter-that is just too cute!


----------



## With Grace

*Foxhunter* - that is darling. I just love lambs, they are so sweet.


----------



## With Grace

Opinions needed - if the boy I look at today is "the one". Is it unheard of to leave a check to "hold" him until I can get my trainer out to look? I know someone else is looking on Sunday, and maybe I could get the trainer out to look on Friday. I guess I'm worried I'll lose this one to someone else as well...


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's done often-depends on the seller. Wishing you a happy & fruitful search.


----------



## farmpony84

So... Husband flew to Norfolk for the day and my horses decided to run through my Ramm fencing....

I am not even the least bit ashamed to say.....

I fixed it with baling twine and duct tape!!!!


----------



## Nine

I love this thread. I just turned 52 and was out of horses for more than 20 years. I wasn't as sensible you others, when I was horse hunting. Bought a qh stallion that "could ride". Right. First of all, the stallions I used to take care of were sweetie pies compared to Archer. He really had my number and took my confidence right away from me. I was sooo in over my head with him.
I sold him, bought a Morgan/Appy cross mare that was good. After two years (yes, two years) we still hadn't really bonded. She was a nice horse, just didn't click with me. I sold her and bought a young coming 3 yo who could lead, had nice ground manners and that was all. He and I clicked from the first time I touched his face. I taught him to ride and in a month, I'll take him to a trusted trainer to finish him. I feel I'm out of my depth with reining and finishing him. We get along great, he's all of that and a bag of chips, in my book. I have taken him to 2 desensitsing clinics and he's a star! He absolutely loves bridges. Funny guy. As has been mentioned, my muscles have been sore and I have to get back in shape. Teddy is a Fresian/Appy/Percheron cross. Not real tall, but quite stout, as you can imagine -see the pictures. (he makes my butt look small) I never thought I could train him, and any other horse it might not have worked. But he's super calm and very trusting of me. Thank God. After the Archer debacle, I wasn't sure I wanted to get another horse. Turns out I'm really glad I did. It took a few tries, but I found the right one. Good luck Country Woman and With Grace. There is a soul-mate out there for you both. I think it was fun to "horse shop". Don't rush, just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Nine

I'd also like to say that it is sooo refreshing to "meet" so many strong women. I love it. I hope to meet someone in Minnesota who wants to ride this summer. (I'm more than a little allergic to the cold, but am trying to get over that and ride in the winter).


----------



## Country Woman

Foxhunter said:


> I was looking through some old albums in Photobucket and thought you might like this one.
> 
> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/Foxhunter49/MaiseyandRachels.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maisey, my Border Terrier adopted the lamb sleeping on her. This lamb was very premature, bald, the only survivor of five and I never thought I would pull her through.
> Maisey, for some reason decided that Rachel was in need of a mother, came into milk and would feed her.
> Rachel lived in the house as I was feeding her by tube to start, every hour day and night. When she was big enough to go outside she refused to eat, lay in a corner of the stable and sulked. Maisey would lay outside the stable door and was doing the same so after three days I relented and Rachel came indoors. I brought Sybil in so Rachel realised she was a sheep and not a dog but it didn't work. I had a dog sheep.


awe the picture is priceless


----------



## With Grace

I have come up with a theme song for my horse buying adventure...needless to say the appt to look at the gelding last night did not go as hoped. The black TB thought I was looking for a rodeo horse...enough said (I'll post the whole story on my blog later)


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Grace,
please oh please be careful.
I wish you were in Ohio, I would help you find a horse for free.
I am just nervous, I watched a youtube video of a girl trying out a horse and he reared up and flipped over on her.
If you want to PM me, I am a stay at home Mom and I will be glad to help you any way I can.
Susan


----------



## Cacowgirl

I wish people would be more honest about the horses they are selling. Surely they don't want someones' injuries to be on their conscience. Take care, be patient & hopefully you will find the Right One soon.


----------



## With Grace

I guess I really expected that horses in the 6 to 8K price range were going to be very well trained, well cared for and ready to work. I'm learning a lot in this process LOL!

My trainer has found me a horse in Calif she wants me to fly to see. I would have never considered this before, but she knows what kind of horse I want and need, and at this point I'm not too excited about picking horses for myself and test riding anymore.


----------



## farmpony84

A friend of mine has bought 2 horses from this guy (He's in FL). The first time she drove down and tried it out and then he shipped it to her, spent several days giving her lessons and helping her out and then his daughter even flew out to help her at her first show. The horse was under $5k at three years old when she bought him and has been an absolute dream NO VICES and SAFE...

She bought another horse from him a few months ago and he brought it to her and told her everything to expect, including the fact that this horse had a small buck when asked to canter. (It's a three year old mare). She called him because she feels like she needs a little help so he had her send videos to him and he gave her tips over the internet and now he is going to drive down in a few weeks for a few days.

Really nice people if you are daring enough to buy a horse without seeing it. He has been really really honost with my friend and very very helpful. He's an older guy, I think he's near 70.

Welcome - Runnin Outta Time Farm


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Farm...Sounds like a great breeder! My challenge is that I'm looking for something 16hh or taller, probably a TB or large Morgan, and trained up through 1st level dressage. And under 6K. Apparently I'm asking for the moon!

Hubby wants to take a break from horse shopping now, I think last night frustrated him...


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Sorry With Grace :-( Your initial vibes when you first encountered him...It just goes to show, follow intuition. Those little voices in our heads are usually right. I am so glad he calmed down and you are okay. What did you do exactly to mellow him out? That might be a good idea to take a breather for a short while from your search, so you and your hubby can clear your heads for a bit. That must have been awful for him to watch it. 



With Grace said:


> Thanks Farm...Sounds like a great breeder! My challenge is that I'm looking for something 16hh or taller, probably a TB or large Morgan, and trained up through 1st level dressage. And under 6K. Apparently I'm asking for the moon!
> 
> Hubby wants to take a break from horse shopping now, I think last night frustrated him...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow-can't believe what a hard time you are having finding the right horse,but you do have some big wants, but I would think your budget would cover all that. With all the problem horses you have seen & experienced I can certainly understand the reluctance on both your part & your husbands. I know when I got my last horse & my husband heard it was a gelding-he said-the boys usually don't work out for you-he didn't even want me to go look,but I had already seen pictures, & was pretty sure it would work out. I've had him more than a year now & he has been perfect. Yes, I'd like for him to be a few inches shorter, but if I can talk hubby into riding-he won't feel like he's on a midget-so it's ok. Have you tried putting your own ad out for horse wanted-maybe on Dream Horse or other forums like that?


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

My second lesson was today after so many years of being away from riding. The instructor who is also a good friend said I am ready to canter. The idea of it terrifies me. I couldn't agree to it even knowing I'd be on the lunge line. I feel like I will be comfortable just trotting forever and not going further. Yet, I really want to get this down pat and progress as quickly as I can. I have fears as an adult rider that I don't ever remember experiencing in the past. I was never afraid of heights before either, but am feeling that now too, although only for the initial few minutes after I mount. I just hope I can get past my fears and progress. Has anyone else experienced this, I mean, fear even with just the very basics?


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-had to take a look at your blog-it was very good-I subscribed. But, I'm a little confused,since you just recently started back riding, & am still working on getting comfortable w/Grace,to me it sounds like the horse you are wanting to buy is much more advanced than she is. Maybe I missed something,but what you've gone to see hasn't worked out , so I'm wondering if dreams & reality aren't quite on the same plane? Just don't want to see you get hurt, or buy a horse that you have to re-sell,usually at a loss, & then start the search over again.


----------



## With Grace

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Sorry With Grace :-( Your initial vibes when you first encountered him...It just goes to show, follow intuition. Those little voices in our heads are usually right. I am so glad he calmed down and you are okay. What did you do exactly to mellow him out? That might be a good idea to take a breather for a short while from your search, so you and your hubby can clear your heads for a bit. That must have been awful for him to watch it.


You're so right, I'm going to stick to my gut with these things from now on! I didn't really mellow him out, just brought him back to a walk and got off. 

I'm involving my trainer from here on out...If she finds something that sounds good, then maybe I'll go see it...


----------



## With Grace

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> My second lesson was today after so many years of being away from riding. The instructor who is also a good friend said I am ready to canter. The idea of it terrifies me. I couldn't agree to it even knowing I'd be on the lunge line. I feel like I will be comfortable just trotting forever and not going further. Yet, I really want to get this down pat and progress as quickly as I can. I have fears as an adult rider that I don't ever remember experiencing in the past. I was never afraid of heights before either, but am feeling that now too, although only for the initial few minutes after I mount. I just hope I can get past my fears and progress. Has anyone else experienced this, I mean, fear even with just the very basics?


Lost - If you don't feel ready to canter, don't do it. You want your confidence back before you start on something new. I also had fears starting out, the more time you spend in the saddle, the easier those fears will fade. Canter when you are ready to, because if it turns out to be too much for you, that doesnt help your confidence. You want a good seat before beginning to canter again!


----------



## With Grace

Cacowgirl said:


> With Grace-had to take a look at your blog-it was very good-I subscribed. But, I'm a little confused,since you just recently started back riding, & am still working on getting comfortable w/Grace,to me it sounds like the horse you are wanting to buy is much more advanced than she is. Maybe I missed something,but what you've gone to see hasn't worked out , so I'm wondering if dreams & reality aren't quite on the same plane? Just don't want to see you get hurt, or buy a horse that you have to re-sell,usually at a loss, & then start the search over again.



I can see where it would be confusing! So I am quite confident in the saddle now, and Grace (bless her heart) is a wonderful horse for me to get my experience on. But, she is quite a spooky mare, and has been a lesson horse for some time until I started leasing her. No one cantered her, so she hasn't been cantering under saddle until quite recently. I'm looking for a horse that is trained up a bit higher than I am so that I can learn on a more experienced horse with my dressage trainer. Grace just isn't cut out to be a dressage horse. She's had some dressage background, but she's so darn spooky that if she gets it in her head that a cone/umbrella/flag is going to eat her, she'll bolt. Thats been my challenge with her. I've definitely learned how to ride out the spooks!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I see & yes-those umbrellas certainly scare a lot of horses. Do you look at Dream Horse? They've been the best for me-both of my horses I found there.


----------



## farmpony84

One of the guys I work with is trying to sell a dressage horse. His daughter has done a lot of stuff w/ it and is now going off to college. He wanted to lease it to someone. He paid like 8k for it and has had a lot of training put into it. He was offered $5k and asked me what I thought. I went on dreamhorse and equine classifieds and the dressage horses that are listed are either $25k and upper level or $2500 and local level. I wish you luck finding one. It sounds like you are going to be looking a while.  Just take your time and don't settle...


----------



## With Grace

Cacowgirl said:


> I see & yes-those umbrellas certainly scare a lot of horses. Do you look at Dream Horse? They've been the best for me-both of my horses I found there.


That's where I've been looking I spoke with my trainer this morning though, and she's going to start looking for me instead. I'm not experienced enough of a buyer to pick out a horse for myself


----------



## themacpack

Often times, when we stop looking for something it finds us..........


----------



## maisie

> The idea of it [cantering] terrifies me


I can certainly sympathise with that. I started re-riding in the fall of 2010. I started cantering a bit about 6-7 months later. For me, learning the position and prompts has just been hard. I took two bad enough falls while getting bounced off in a _fast-fast-trot-youre-not-asking-right_ situation. I'm getting better, but my nerves suffered and I needed a saint of a lesson horse to get me over the hump.

If you don't feel ready, ask your friend to hold off. I found that practicing the sitting trot and finding your balance there helped immensely when I tried cantering again.

Falling off is more of a worry now. I hurt for days.


----------



## farmpony84

I'll sell you a dressage horse! He's a little chunky right now but with a wee bit of a diet... and maybe a hoof trim... some shoes... a saddle... and a carrot, he'll win you over!


----------



## Foxhunter

Methinks he might have some trouble getting his nose on the vertical!


----------



## Faceman

Foxhunter said:


> Methinks he might have some trouble getting his nose on the vertical!


Obviously western pleasure bred...probably walks real slow, too...


----------



## maisie

His back is a bit long so he might have some trouble getting in frame.:lol:


----------



## Eagle Child

Faceman said:


> Obviously western pleasure bred...probably walks real slow, too...


I was thinking more Southern breeding. TWP, maybe.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi Grace! I haven't been on the forum for the past 2 days, but just caught up on all these recent posts....
How I wish you were here in MI! The director of Horse North Rescue has (her own, not a rescue) a lovely and well trained Tennessee Walker for sale well within your price range, and the owner of the outstanding, gorgeous stable where my horse was boarded, (Talamar Morgan Farm) is now selling some of her well trained morgans! These are two very, extremely accomplished horsewomen that I would highly recommend to anyone....
If your travels bring you near, do let me know! In the meantime, best of luck


----------



## farmpony84

Faceman said:


> Obviously western pleasure bred...probably walks real slow, too...


Are you accusing him of being a peanut roller?!!!!


----------



## Nine

Maisie, you should just go as fast or slow as you feel comfortable with. Why rush it? I think it would build your confidence more, if you take your time. I've never ridden on a postage stamp, ha ha, you English riders call a saddle, so I can't imagine what it would be like to go at a canter in one. That's just me. I have never had any formal training. I ride American Indian style. Get on and hang on. I used to ride 15.2/15.3 horses when I was nine years old. Without any saddle, just a bridle. I used to get on them by laying on their necks and being slid onto their backs, when they raised their heads. I only weighed about a minute and a half, at that time. I used my whole leg and despite my attempts to learn to use stirrups; when the going gets tough, I still use my whole leg to hang on. I can ride an idiot horse, but I look like my uncles long-deceased dog doing it. Never showed, obviously. Just really enjoy myself. I half envy those of you who show. I worked for a hunter/jumper show/training barn for a while. It looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## With Grace

farmpony84 said:


> I'll sell you a dressage horse! He's a little chunky right now but with a wee bit of a diet... and maybe a hoof trim... some shoes... a saddle... and a carrot, he'll win you over!


Now this screams Prix St George like no other horse I've seen!! I bet I can't afford him...

I forgot to ask...does he ride in a snaffle???


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Now this screams Prix St George like no other horse I've seen!! I bet I can't afford him...
> 
> I forgot to ask...does he ride in a snaffle???


I'm now interested my kind of horse and i don't mind if he does snaffle :shock:

I'll offer two sheep and a jar of mint jelly


----------



## Foxhunter

Nine said:


> Maisie, you should just go as fast or slow as you feel comfortable with. Why rush it? I think it would build your confidence more, if you take your time. I've never ridden on a postage stamp, ha ha, you English riders call a saddle, so I can't imagine what it would be like to go at a canter in one. That's just me. I have never had any formal training. I ride American Indian style. Get on and hang on. I used to ride 15.2/15.3 horses when I was nine years old. Without any saddle, just a bridle. I used to get on them by laying on their necks and being slid onto their backs, when they raised their heads. I only weighed about a minute and a half, at that time. I used my whole leg and despite my attempts to learn to use stirrups; when the going gets tough, I still use my whole leg to hang on. I can ride an idiot horse, but I look like my uncles long-deceased dog doing it. Never showed, obviously. Just really enjoy myself. I half envy those of you who show. I worked for a hunter/jumper show/training barn for a while. It looked like a lot of fun.


The first time I rode in a western saddle it felt so big and slippery!

Like you, I did most of my riding bareback. Not so much a matter of gripping but riding purely by balance. Being mainly ponies, we all learned to vault on. 

When I rode western bringing cattle down off the Rockies, I found out why western saddle have a big horn - to hang onto! The mare I was riding was the ugliest and had terrible conformation but hell, could she work cattle and turn on a dime. I learned a lot from her including that a cow pony has an eye for cattle like a working collie has an eye for sheep.


----------



## maisie

> The mare I was riding was the ugliest and had terrible conformation but hell, could she work cattle and turn on a dime.


I'd have loved to meet her. I've got a huge soft spot for ugly, talented horses. Give me a big old hammer head with a nice personality and some ability please.


----------



## Foxhunter

maisie said:


> I'd have loved to meet her. I've got a huge soft spot for ugly, talented horses. Give me a big old hammer head with a nice personality and some ability please.


Heck, this mare had a big heavy head. She was about 14.2 in front and 16 at the rear. Her neck was short, good shoulder, good well boned legs and strong feet. her back was long enough to have three saddles on her and non touching!

When I saw her I was worried I would be to heavy for her but she was fine. I was told to go bring a heifer that had broken away back. We set off after it, and this was on the Rockies, shale and sage brush. 
Now, I have never worked cattle before so trusted in her knowing what the heck to do but we were just running after the heifer. I neck reined her to go left and she went right. Turned the cow and then set off down the slope faster than A) we had gone up it and B) a lot faster than I thought safe!

Now I have ridden some very strong horses in my time and can usually find a brake but not with this mare! It suddenly struck me that she had grown all her life on these mountains so just let her get on with it. I sat there muttering the Lord's Prayer and she stopped when we got back to the herd. 
Everyone was laughing because this was her 'party' trick and I was congratulated on letting her get on with it. Fat chance I had to do anything else.
Fortunately I did not need a laundry change.


----------



## maisie

Foxhunter, she sounds like a hoot. Did you end up having fun with her? Chasing cattle in the Rockies sounds a bit rough for me - I'll stick to area work and well marked trails for now, thank you.

From what I understand, learning to ride bareback from childhood is the best way to get good balance and a secure seat. I envy both you & Nine your "informal" riding background and I bet you'd excell in any more formal discipline that you took up seriously.


----------



## Faceman

maisie said:


> From what I understand, learning to ride bareback from childhood is the best way to get good balance and a secure seat.


Either that or have your parents buy you one of those "cute little Shetland ponies"...:?


----------



## Foxhunter

maisie said:


> Foxhunter, she sounds like a hoot. Did you end up having fun with her? Chasing cattle in the Rockies sounds a bit rough for me - I'll stick to area work and well marked trails for now, thank you.
> 
> From what I understand, learning to ride bareback from childhood is the best way to get good balance and a secure seat. I envy both you & Nine your "informal" riding background and I bet you'd excell in any more formal discipline that you took up seriously.


Thank you Maisie.
The mare was phenomenal, we went looking for some young calves the mothers had tucked away. I hadn't a clue where to look. The mare stopped dead. I kicked, she swished her tail. I kicked harder and flicked her with the reins, she swished ground her teeth together and stomped her back foot, she then lowered her head and pointed to a calf under some sage.
I know she was thinking "Bloody stupid English woman!" 

In all fairness what I was set up for was dangerous for most but the people I was staying with had seen me ride and I had ridden one of their problem horses and stayed there so they knew I could deal with whatever! I was grateful for the years we rode bareback down the steep hills at a gallop because it was instinct that made me just leave it to her. 

Riding bareback is the best way for anyone to learn. You have to ride by balance, gripping makes the horse go faster, you learn to relax to the trot and the faster they trotted the more you leant back and shoved your feet forward but, it taught you to sit and correction to sitting upright with legs under you was/is easier to correct than someone who is upright and leaning forward into movement.
Nowadays people are forced into a 'correct' position, before they are given a chance to relax into the movements of a horse. I let them find their balance, get the feel of the movement, learn to sit into a horse and most of all to enjoy riding. If they want to go on to compete then the most fundamental basics are established and, as with any foundation they need to be strong.


----------



## maisie

> you learn to relax to the trot and the faster they trotted the more you leant back and shoved your feet forward but, it taught you to sit and correction to sitting upright with legs under you was/is easier to correct than someone who is upright and leaning forward into movement


Yeah, my problem has been that I lean forward when I ask for a canter. Just in the past month I figured out something about sitting back and deep in the saddle. It makes a sitting trot sooo much more comfortable. I just have to work on that canter transition. 

When I rode as a kid I was taught saddleseat; we always cantered from a walk and never, ever did a sitting trot.

Thanks, it helps me fit some pieces together.


----------



## Foxhunter

Faceman said:


> Either that or have your parents buy you one of those "cute little Shetland ponies"...:?


I dislike Shetlands, they are (the proper British ones, the American Shetland is a different breed altogether) in my opinion deformed with dwarfism. 

Ponies are great for teaching children to ride, most go brilliantly well once the child has outgrown them!

Thelwell was a cartoonist who had many books of children and ponies, very funny because most of his drawings were truthful!
Thelwell - Google Search


----------



## Faceman

Foxhunter said:


> I dislike Shetlands, they are (the proper British ones, the American Shetland is a different breed altogether) in my opinion deformed with dwarfism.
> 
> Ponies are great for teaching children to ride, most go brilliantly well once the child has outgrown them!
> 
> Thelwell was a cartoonist who had many books of children and ponies, very funny because most of his drawings were truthful!
> Thelwell - Google Search


A few of those definitely fit...:lol:


----------



## mildot

Mellow Mel said:


> He is in a snaffle with a small port with about 3 in shanks....


If it has shanks it is not a snaffle. A snaffle is a bit without leverage (shanks). Just because a bit has a broken mouthpiece does not make it a snaffle.


----------



## outnabout

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> My second lesson was today after so many years of being away from riding. The instructor who is also a good friend said I am ready to canter. The idea of it terrifies me. I couldn't agree to it even knowing I'd be on the lunge line. I feel like I will be comfortable just trotting forever and not going further. Yet, I really want to get this down pat and progress as quickly as I can. I have fears as an adult rider that I don't ever remember experiencing in the past. I was never afraid of heights before either, but am feeling that now too, although only for the initial few minutes after I mount. I just hope I can get past my fears and progress. Has anyone else experienced this, I mean, fear even with just the very basics?


I would suggest giving yourself some time. This is only your second lesson! You are still getting used to just being on a horse, for heaven's sake. You will know when you are ready, and then when the time is right for you, you will be able to enjoy it. Why rush it? Just my opinion...


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I agree when I got rode for the first time after many years i just walked and trotted 
It was a new horse so i was not comfortable cantering


----------



## Mellow Mel

I have only cantered once on my new horse that I got a few months ago because I do not feel comfortable or ready....go at your pace


----------



## Faceman

Country Woman said:


> Yea I agree when I got rode for the first time after many years i just walked and trotted
> It was a new horse so i was not comfortable cantering


I wouldn't want to canter with a horse on my back, either - walking and jogging were probably hard enough...:rofl:


----------



## Foxhunter

Well, spring seems to have arrived this week.
Been very busy in the garden and brother, do I ache!

Cut back all the blackberry canes and the raspberries and loganberries, beautiful sunny weather and there I am dressed in thick waterproof trousers, a waterproof coat and thick leather gloves - more than I usually wear in winter. Only way the canes couldn't get revenge on me for cutting them out!

Every winter I make a new muck heap for in the garden so, when we use it it is at least a year old. Carted masses of that to the veggie garden,need several more loads to really do some good. The soil here is basically a clay but a few years of muck and it is coming good.

As the horses have all had a cough they have had time off, we were going to start working them this week but as the garden has been so neglected all winter we are making the most of the weather. 

I have three three year olds that I will start to break soon. They are all big - each will be about 16.2, never really had anything done to them so it will be fun to get them going. I love starting young horses, I will do two and let Em do the third, she has never started a youngster so it will do her good. She greatly lacks confidence in her own ability and is always putting herself down. She has gained a lot in the 18 months she has worked here. It never ceases to amaze me how employers do not bother to help young workers or encourage them. When she started she was forever asking me to check on whatever she had done, and was frightened to correct any misbehaviour of the horses. She knows different now. She bought a nice little mare that she has made into a brilliant hunter. When Izzy arrived she was bargey, spooky and generally a neurotic ginger mare. Not now, she is a lovely bold ride, well mannered and a pleasure to have around. All down to Em listening to me over correcting her. Difficulty cam when I could ride her and get her on the bit and rounded which Em found impossible but, as I told her, there are more years experience under my butt than years she has lived! It has all come good now and Em can do it too.

So, enough about my days, all rather boring really.

Oh, we have gained another dog, a yellow Lab. That has us up to thirteen resident, fourteen with one here for a few days. The Foxhound pups will be here come May so that will bring the numbers up to however many depending on how many puppy walkers the kennels have - last year we had two couple, double trouble! 
When you get to a certain number a few more doesn't seem to make any difference! 

You should see me at feed time for the dogs. They all get fed raw, I cut chunks according to their size and all the dogs stand around me quietly waiting for me to call their name and throw their chunk. I do have to cut up small for a couple of elderly terriers who have trouble chewing chunks. Cesar Milan eat your heart out!


----------



## Nine

I got on Teddy for the first time this winter. No halter, no bridle, no saddle. Just buck naked (him, not me!). I was giving him a nice scratching session, and just climbed on him from the fence. Then I could work his shoulders and neck on both sides at once. He thought it was a pretty good deal. No excitement, no trying to run off. Just enjoying his scratch. Me too. I think he's closer to 1,200 lbs than 1,100. He's a joy. His main is growing out, from when my best friend thought he'd do me a favor by getting the burrs out. Teddy lost half his mane.


----------



## loveduffy

I love doing that also It is a great feeling like we are one


----------



## Nine

That's right. He's really into being with people. He'll leave his hay every time, when I come to the fence, and it's very heart warming. When I was on the ground, he had to scratch my head, while I was scratching him. Then he almost got my ear. I decided we better switch things up a bit. I can't wait to ride this summer. We are working on being buddy sour right now. It's a long process with a lot of hollering back and forth. We'll get it.


----------



## Nine

I like your horse, LoveDuffy. Teddy is part draft, Percheron. So I know what it's like to sit on the "armchair". Teddy isn't very tall, though. He's about 14.2, maybe 14.3 if he stretches a bit. How tall is your horse? He looks like he runs about 1,500. Does he?


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Nine 
your Teddy sound like a Teddy bear 
what color is he


----------



## With Grace

We went to our second show yesterday. Grace did well. We placed 2nd, 3rd and 4th in our equitation and pleasure classes. Not as good as last time, but she had some spooky moments in the ring this time which I'm sure knocked us down in points. Was fun overall, especially for our second show together.

No news on the horse buying front...I'm taking a week off from it LOL!


----------



## Foxhunter

Can't win 'em all Grace. Well done at least you were placed.

We 'oldies' seem to be rather slow in keeping this going.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, it has slowed down some. I'll update-rode my Paso on Sat-a good 2 hours or so. Took the gelding out on Sunday-my neighbor had her dog & her 3 yr old filly,her hoof chipped a little, & we turned back for that & it was COLD & Windy, but we still got in over an hour. I stayed in the house for the rest of the day trying to thaw out. Today was nicer-did some yard work. Just heard a friend where I used to work had a heart attack,so am waiting to hear more on that. A fairly young guy w/family(-his daughter has a horse), so I'm hoping he will be OK.


----------



## With Grace

Yeah...Where did everybody go?????

*Cacowgirl* - hope your friend is ok, is so scary to have that happen to someone you know!
*
Countrywoman* - did you get your riding gear ordered yet?


----------



## Foxhunter

Well, I will leave it to you on the other side of the pond to keep it going!
I am worn out. Darn gardening is harder work than horses.

Finished all the weeding, got the well (2 yr old) manure on the veggie garden - well one part of it, the other side I am going to fix some boards around the beds as they are on a slope and the soil falls all over the lower paths. The herbaceous bed is weeded and plants that have spread dug up - classed as weeds because they were growing where they shouldn't so that'll teach 'em.

I pruned back one old apple tree, I have a lot of that to do, wrong time of the year really but there are always so many apples that are small so would rather have fewer of the proper size.

I have ordered all the veggie seeds, seed trays are all ready for planting out not that all will go in yet.

Our next project is to re-polythene the Eden Project (The Eden Project is a very grad affair of enormous glass houses containing all sorts of exotic plants in Cornwall) My Eden project consists of eight tall stakes wrapped on the outside with polythene, inside with bubble wrap and a polythene roof. Done as a temporary housing for the plants a couple of years ago. Worked so well, better than the heated greenhouses where I lost a lot of plants whereas all survived in the Eden project.

Not such a nice day here today - thick mist all day, other side of the hill was bathed in sunshine.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank you Grace-my friend is still in the hospital-they just transferred him to another one-don't know if they'll be doing a surgery yet-still testing/deciding. But did go find him on facebook & found another long-lost friend in the bargain. So, it has been a productive day.

I also did a bunch of yard work-we have to clean up the mess that was left here by former owners,& we moved 5 bucket loads of "junk/w/the help of a friends' tractor that DH got running this W/E. I'll sleep good tonight!


----------



## Nine

Thanks, Country Woman. Teddy is the bay in front, in my avatar. He's great. Good going, With Grace. All the experience is great for you both. You can't win them all, but just enjoy the trip. All that experience, even if you don't place, will be good. You never lose, if you have fun!


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Yeah...Where did everybody go?????
> 
> *Cacowgirl* - hope your friend is ok, is so scary to have that happen to someone you know!
> *
> Countrywoman* - did you get your riding gear ordered yet?


night now Hubby is dealing with issues with his mom 
but we are looking at it tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Country Woman

the weather has not been ideal for riding either


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter, I am tired just reading your post about your gardening work today! 
Everyone else, I log on here about once a week and keep up with the thread, but don't usually have much to add. It is spring break this week at my school so I am off work. Gardening was on my agenda for today, but didn't get it all finished. The drought last summer got the best of some shrubs in the front yard. They dropped all of their leaves and now they are coming back but they look awful. Have some others that survived the drought nicely so got more of those. Dug up the old ones this morning and will put the new ones in tomorrow. I go all organic so there are always weeds to dig up in the beds this time of year. Also have minor tree trimming (yes, a little too late!) both in front and back yards. I do enjoy yard work! I keep up with the basic necessary chores in the house, but hate it and always end up gravitating outside.
Here is a pic of my mare Nessie before I walked her up to the arena to ride today. Tried to fix the white eye but was a pic from my phone so not the best. The grass has been this green all winter long, or I should say, we didn't have a winter this year. I shudder to think of what kind of summer we may be in for after last year's 45 days >100F degrees and the drought. Today it was 80 degrees. Got my shedding blade out. Maybe you can see all the winter coat I got off her if you zoom in to the ground.
I really do like this thread!


----------



## Foxhunter

The east coast of England is already suffering a drought. The area worse hit is one of the biggest arable areas. 

There are great changes in the weather patterns. Winters in the UK have generally for the last 30 years have been wet. This year it has been remarkably mild and dry. 
We have several springs that are piped, one, coming under the arena usually runs continuously but it is barely a trickle at the moment.

Thick mist at the moment, hope it burns off today!

This has been 'normal' several times during a winter but not this year.









This is unusual and enough of the white stuff on the ground to practically close the country down.


----------



## maisie

So pretty, Foxhunter. Outnabout, your mare looks like a sweetie.

I had a good time on Saturday. I take a lesson each week at a small stable in NJ. "My" horse is a Trakhaner/TB mare on the plus side of 25 but still a sweet & lovely wtc lesson horse. I arrived early enough to spend a productive 20 minutes with the shedding blade. I love spending time with her like that. 

Dancer decided that she was done with cross ties a few months ago so I just took her from the paddock to her stall and threw her a flake. (BO says that since Dancer's an old lady and so sweet, we can give her a break and groom/tack in her stall). After a great lesson with lots of 20 metre circles, cantering and sweating for a furry horse, I brushed her out. When I got to her neck, she raised her head from flake #2 and closed her eyes to enjoy the massage.

Then we went outside and ambled around looking for humps of good spring grass. It was later afternoon and the light was pouring across the fields. There was a chilly wind, but it was warm on the sunny side of the buildings. She grabbed the good soft grass like she was starving. I know that Dancer felt good because when I turned her out again, she took a run at her current nemisis (challenging her at the bottom of the pack) and veered off to gallumph across the paddock.

I never want to leave that place. This spring they'll start their schooling shows and I'm going to ride Dancer for introductory level. I don't care that all of her other riders are under the age of 10!


----------



## Koolio

Oh spring is such a bitter sweet season! The lengthening of the days and warming of the sun feels so good, but the mess the melting snow uncovers in my paddocks leaves me feeling a little depressed...


----------



## With Grace

Woke up this morning to 32 degrees and snowing quite heavily. Yuck! I just want spring to arrive! Headed to the barn anyways, Grace and I had a nice ride, though I forgot my riding gloves and my knuckles stung from the cold, then went numb.

Foxhunter - lovely pictures. I'm Irish American, most of my extended family still live in Ireland, your pics remind me of my great uncle's farm...it's just so gorgeous there.

maisie - I soo know what you mean. My barn is having a show this Saturday, I'll be the only one over the age 16 showing, but I don't care. A show is a show, and the more experience I can give Grace, the better she'll be at the next show we trailer to.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon all my friends 
just busy crocheting a blanket for a friends great grand son 
also looking for the best deal on my boots 
I hope the weather warms up so I go riding


----------



## myQHpaul

I will be 39 this May but the other thread has too many young'uns in it for me  Can I join? I have been riding off and on for over 30 years. I currently own a 6 year old 15.1 H haflinger and I think he is going to be my final horse as it took 5 years to find him. 









I ride western but Sonny has shown dressage so I will be working with him on that this summer with a friend of mine. I had a 15 year period of time between college, finding a job, getting married, and buying a house, where I did not have access to a horse so I am relearning everything all over again. Now that I am older, I find myself tensing up more when I am in the saddle. I think it has to do with me worrying about getting hurt as I am older and the bones aren't as strong as they once were.

I took cutting lessons about 2 years ago, went to my first competition, thought I was going to wet my pants I was so scared, and decided the first would also be my last  It was definitely a great experience though. I am going to be just a regular rider and trails mixed in on really nice days.

This weekend, my trainer and I worked on just relaxing in the saddle. I forget to breath and stiffen up, waiting for the great spill to eventually happen, and Sonny can read it and he turns his head to give me a look like "what do you think I will do with you?". So we worked at a walk Saturday and relaxing and keeping my elbows in, my feet relaxed, and not let Sonny get away with stretching his neck out. Next weekend, I will be working on the trot.

Thanks for letting me type my story


----------



## Country Woman

oh sure glad to have you here


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to a great thread & kudos for taking your time to find a suitable horse-he's a cutie!


----------



## jennyandjesse

*Hello*

My name is Jenny. I'm 42 and will be celebrating a year with my first gaited horse in May. It's amazing how quickly it all came back when I decided it was time once again to be a horse owner. Back when I was 15, it all seemed so easy. All I did was get on and ride! Now I have to find my own hay, a farrier and am in an area where there are very few horse owners so that means no support! (Or trainers) It all seems so complicated. Was the ground really that hard back in the 80's? Seems like it has gotten further away and harder! I am happy to be a horse owner, most days, and would love to learn more about ownership and training. I am currently boarding at my mother-in-law's farm, which was a huge mistake, and looking for a farm. We also have a mini donkey as a pasture pet. I don't get to work my horse as much as I would like, but I see him every day. I also haven't ridden since February when he spooked repeatedly at passing cars. I am trying other things like joining up (ha ha ha) parking out and side passing on the ground. Here's to all who ride alone! Me, I would love more friends.


----------



## Foxhunter

My competition days are over, I just do not have the time to do the work involved so I work with the younger ones and make them do the hard work whilst I sit on the bench in the arena making them sweat and ache!

Funny thing about 'finding' horses, I have a 15.1 chestnut gelding that was bought by a dear friend of mine. Unfortunately I think he was doped hen she tried him. She did everything right, tried the horse - took him for a day fox hunting, decided to buy him and arranged - via me, as the horse was in this area, to have him vetted. My vet passed him sound so he went to his new home. The vetting took place a week after the trial and she was not present when he was vetted. 
He got very strong and out fox hunting put a foot in a hole and Nick came down and broke her neck. It was touch and go but she survived and although doing very well could be classed as 'walking wounded'

Horse came to me to be sold, no one could hold one side of him and he was lacking trust in people and knew he was stronger than a human. He would set his neck when being led to the field and take off. A chain over his nose helped but was not the answer. He was very wary in the stable, could kick the eye out of a fly if you tried to do anything along his belly or between his back legs. He would jump to his feet if he was lying down and he heard you coming. 
Took me a while of being very determined with him but he came around. I would trust him with a baby in the stable, I can do anything I like with him and if he is lying down when I go to tack him up I can put his bridle on and all he does is tolie flat!

I have had a lot of horses in my time but this one is so full of character, always in trouble but never malicious, that I will never part with him.

I was not looking for another horse so I guess he found me.










This was one of the first times he stayed down when I went in with him.


----------



## outnabout

Welcome Jenny and myQHpaul! Sonny is adorable. Jenny, I usually ride alone, too. Half the stalls at my barn are horses in training for cutting. The few boarders we have don't ride much, some not at all. I have many evenings after the trainer goes home, just me and my mare and the radio in the arena. There seem to be quite a few stud colts in training now, and since it seems as if my mare is in season about 99% of the time, I don't even bother going up to the arena when there is training going on. 
Hope that both of you like the forum.


----------



## jennyandjesse

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## jennyandjesse

I don't have an arena so to speak. All I have to work in is the yard and a holding pen. When I ride, it's usually down gravel roads. In this day and age, I'm glad for cell phones.


----------



## With Grace

I also ride alone...I ride three days a week. One day is by myself, one day is my lesson, one day I ride with a barn mate for a little while, then alone again. I don't mind it though, I like having the whole arena to myself to practice patterns and then canter if I am up to it.

Foxhunter - what a gorgeous horse, but scary story of what happened to your friend!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> I have had a lot of horses in my time but this one is so full of character, always in trouble but never malicious, that I will never part with him.
> I was not looking for another horse so I guess he found me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of the first times he stayed down when I went in with him.


The picture is worth a thousand words. I hope that both of you have many more happy years together.


----------



## Janetburnet

First rode at age two. Pretty consistent riding through grade school and high school. Then a lapse through college. Back at it, jumping in my twenties. Another hiatus for a long time, with occaisional trail rides. Hooray -- back again in my sixties! It is a lifelong pleasure. Age is not the question or the answer. Passion, pleasure, eagerness... that's what counts.


----------



## Nine

Outandabout, your mare is nice. She looks like a mount you can trust.
Foxhunter, the pix are really pretty. We too have been having a dry warm winter in Southern Minnesota. It's the wierdest winter I've ever encountered.


----------



## outnabout

Here is my yearling colt Eli waiting at the gate for me this evening. Just learned today that his pasture mates, all geldings, will be moving out at the end of the month. It is his first herd and he has only been with them since late January


----------



## Nine

Welcome jenny, myQHpaul and Janetburnett. I really enjoy this thread, and I hope you all do too.
myQHpaul, your Sonny is pretty. I didn't know that Halfingers got that tall. I learn something new every day here. I love it.
Foxhunter, that horse is really pretty. I'm so glad for that horse, that he found his way to you. You were just what he didn't know he needed! How do they enter our hearts so easily, when, for me anyway, it takes a long time for me to let a person in?
outnabout, I had a mare that was very, very "mare-ish" and the vet put a marble in her uterus and after that, she never was naughty, never came in heat and never acted up in a crowd, wheather we knew the other horses or not. She was a whole new horse. And much easier to appreciate!


----------



## outnabout

Nine said:


> Outandabout, your mare is nice. She looks like a mount you can trust.QUOTE]
> 
> Haha, usually that is the case! Sometimes she has a mind of her own. I love her, we click.


----------



## Nine

outnabout, your little gelding is beautiful! I love his coloring. Good luck with him being by himself. My Teddy would spaz if he was alone, I think. He's never been by himself his whole life. (4 1/2 years).


----------



## outnabout

Nine said:


> outnabout, I had a mare that was very, very "mare-ish" and the vet put a marble in her uterus and after that, she never was naughty, never came in heat and never acted up in a crowd, wheather we knew the other horses or not. She was a whole new horse. And much easier to appreciate!


Yes, I have heard about marbling, mare magic, etc. My mare isn't a problem for me riding or in any other way while she is in season (which is 99% of the time LOL), it is just that she is such a flirt. And a mess the back of her legs. I appreciate that she is so healthy, but sometimes it is just unbelievable! I don't walk her through the barn alley anymore or else she causes a major commotion among the studs in the stalls, there are so many of them and it changes constantly so I never know what is going on there. We just stay out of the stall area. Which is adjacent to the indoor arena, of course. Last spring I actually had a vet check her out because she had been in season for so long. She is just "very healthy"!


----------



## outnabout

Nine said:


> outnabout, your little gelding is beautiful! I love his coloring. Good luck with him being by himself. My Teddy would spaz if he was alone, I think. He's never been by himself his whole life. (4 1/2 years).


Thank you, I quite like him myself! He is a very mellow little guy. Something has got to change, he just can't be by himself! There are 2 weanlings on the property, a filly and a colt, about 7 months old. It is possible that they may be put out together. But of course I would much rather him be with older geldings. So I am telling everyone I know that there is pasture board space at my barn for some geldings so my little guy can have some company. He is very friendly and social, both people & other horses.


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I got my helmet today 
we went to the Tack store to buy it


----------



## Mellow Mel

Country Woman said:


> Yea I got my helmet today
> we went to the Tack store to buy it


 you're on your way!


----------



## Mellow Mel

well...it is still the middle of winter here in Michigan and this past week we have been hitting near 70. Today will be 73. The next ten days pretty much the same. Have been doing so much riding I am SORE!!! but not complaining! Crazy Crazy weather!!!!!! Makes me worried about the summer...could be way too hot up here.
My poor horse is out of shape!


----------



## maisie

Outnabout, I love your little guy's wild black mane and forelock. Foxhunter, that picture is sweet beyond words. I think the ones that come to us full of distrust and then turn around are especially precious. He also looks like a gorgeous horse. I hope your friend is basically ok.


----------



## jennyandjesse

NINE: yes, I have trouble letting people in too LOL! 

I had a spunky horse in my youth who only knew one gait, fast. I had loads of fun with him. When looking for another, I tried very hard not to look for one just like the one I had. I lucked out. The one I finally found, took over a year, is a very sweet TWH. In riding alone, I guess I have helped promote him to be spooky, especially around cars. Any one have experince with this? My other horse didn't look twice at a passing anything. Back then, I road in the ditch next to cars going 55-60 mph! Now it's gravel, perhaps they're still going 55-60 LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

When all of the other kids were spending their money on cars, I bought my first horse as a teenager. I paid $500 for him. He came with a halter and nothing more. It took me a while to purchase a saddle and a bridle. I got some used lead ropes and then eventually someone gave me an old blanket that was so worn that I had to tie it on with bailing twine.

I remember this women, she was OLD... At the time I would have geussed 50 or even 60 but looking back at photographs... I think she was closer to 30, maybe 40. I remembered thinking she was nuttier then a 3 dollar bill the way she treated that horse. She would put him on supplements and linament the crap out of him. She would braid his tail and put this rubber thing around his ankle so he didn't rub himself when he laid down. She even paid for a massuese. And that horse had everything from matching saddle pads to halters to lead ropes. She wasted so much money and time on that animal. Crazy is all I had to say.

Last night I pulled Riley out. Removed his fly sheet, sprayed him w/ fly spray and put on his bell boots. I carefully placed his $200 memory foam pad on his back before tacking him up and when I finished my ride, I rubbed him down with linament before replacing his fly sheet and after I had sent him to bed, I placed his Vitamen B, Magnesium, and Farriers secret in his feed and found myself wondering when his next shipment of Adequan would arrive and mentally reminding myself to set up his next chiro appointment. OH MY GOSH! I'm that crazy horse lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Well, it's snowing...again. And windy. Today is my lesson day and I'm betting it gets cancelled. It's just nasty out there!

I'm so jealous of all these 70 degree days you guys are having! At this point, I don't even need the warmth, just the sun!


----------



## jennyandjesse

If it's snowing there, it's bound to come here! Don't be jealous of our 70 degree days, all that means is we will have a dry summer. I'm already worried about finding hay!


----------



## Faceman

82 degrees here yeterday, 80 today. Hard to believe, but the trees are already leafing out.

Sorry...

Not really...:twisted:


----------



## farmpony84

With Grace said:


> Well, it's snowing...again. And windy. Today is my lesson day and I'm betting it gets cancelled. It's just nasty out there!
> 
> I'm so jealous of all these 70 degree days you guys are having! At this point, I don't even need the warmth, just the sun!


I haven't been outside yet but my phone is telling me it's 79...


----------



## Hunter65

WTG on the Helmet CW! This is a great thread which I will have to read in its entirety later when not at work as it will take a while.

I am 46 and have been back into riding for about 6 years. I used to have a welsh mountain pony when I was a teen and spent many years taking out trail rides at a local riding stable (Those were fun days). 

When I got back into riding I started out on a 17.2 percheron named Duke it was awesome he was such a beg gentle giant. Well then 2 and a half years ago the person I was leasing Duke from was giving away a scrawny, malnourished palomino colt who needed to be gelded and have hernia surgery (so much for my FREE horse). I felt so sorry for him I had to have him and conned hubby into getting him. Since then there have been many trials and tribulations with my pony but I love him to bits and am glad he grew big enough for me to ride him.

Top pic Hunter when I first adopted him, middle pict is him last July at 3 years 4 months (not me in pict its the Saddle lady I was getting my new saddle) and bottom pict is my old buddy Duke and me ponying Hunter.


----------



## Faceman

Don't you think using a mastodon to pony your horse is overkill?...:rofl:


----------



## Hunter65

Faceman said:


> Don't you think using a mastodon to pony your horse is overkill?...:rofl:


**** well I had thought about putting Hunter behind me on the saddle but we couldn't get him up there.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Duke is GORGOUS!! What happened to him, do you still have him? I looked at the possibility of getting a draft but at 5'1", I didn't know how the heck I would mount him! I think hindsight, a draft would be gentler around my kids. My TWH is fine, but he's a bit jumpy. We also have a mini donkey who is the B in bombproof!


----------



## Hunter65

jennyandjesse said:


> Duke is GORGOUS!! What happened to him, do you still have him? I looked at the possibility of getting a draft but at 5'1", I didn't know how the heck I would mount him! I think hindsight, a draft would be gentler around my kids. My TWH is fine, but he's a bit jumpy. We also have a mini donkey who is the B in bombproof!



I had to give up leasing him after I adopted Hunter so he is still at the old barn. He was beautiful when we had him in shape, unfortunately that summer he faded, he was usually deep black all year long. I am 5'6" and with my Aussie addle I could get up on him but with the old western one they had I couldn't. Its a long long way. The funny thing is now I love riding Hunter who is only 14.2 pushing 14.3 I HOPE!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter, I am looking to buy and Aussie saddle because my dear hubby wants one
I have never had one, is it comfortable to ride long hours in?


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> Hunter, I am looking to buy and Aussie saddle because my dear hubby wants one
> I have never had one, is it comfortable to ride long hours in?


OMG yes! I had one I picked up one for 2 hundred bucks (wasn't authentic) that I used on Duke and I could ride forever. The old western saddle they had at the barn would kill my knees and I would walk around like I was ninety for an hour after riding.
The saddle on Hunter is new (Last June) and was $1300 Canadian and well worth it (It is an endurance saddle so it has the shorter side panels that fit Hunter better). It is actually from Australia but a lady here in Canada imports them. If you get one spend the money on a real one.


----------



## jennyandjesse

I think the faded look is cool. The changes in color is awesome, not every horse can do that! Mine did that last year too. I had him boarded where there wasn't any shade from the sun. He's now on pasture so maybe won't fade as much.

Well, I'm off to enjoy the beautiful spring day!


----------



## Hunter65

Here is Duke in all his glory!


----------



## outnabout

Mellow Mel said:


> well...it is still the middle of winter here in Michigan and this past week we have been hitting near 70. Today will be 73. The next ten days pretty much the same. Have been doing so much riding I am SORE!!! but not complaining! Crazy Crazy weather!!!!!! Makes me worried about the summer...could be way too hot up here.
> My poor horse is out of shape!


Same here, I am worried about too hot a summer AGAIN. It is in the 70-80's here in north Texas with high humidity. Of course, with our changeable weather here, who knows we could always have freezing sleet coming down next week :? Anything but tornadoes, of which we always have our fair share in the spring.

I've kept my mare in good shape but she still has her winter coat and after we work she is soaking wet. I presently am sore from all the yard work I have been doing this week!


----------



## outnabout

Welcome, Hunter65! Duke is beautiful. I always had a feeling that there would be a Percheron in my life one day...


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter Duke looks very handsome 
do you ever get to see him


----------



## Foxhunter

What a variety of horses we all have!

Hunter - what a difference a few groceries and a couple of years makes. You would never know he is the same horse.

Well, today Em and I re polythened the Eden project. I collected a load of potting compost and am ready to start planting.
Today the mist lifted mid morning and we actually saw the sun. Didn't do any heavy gardening today, tomorrow we will wire up the fruit canes, seed plant, get some more manure on the front garden, and start setting up the canes for the runner beans, broad beans, peas and mange tout.

At the end of the veggie garden we have a chicken run and will also be moving the Khaki Cambell ducks in there so they are breeding pure and we can hatch some eggs. I like the ducks and hens to go into the garden to eat off the slugs and snails. I let the hens and rooster through today and they thought they had died and gone to heaven they were having a party scratching and searching for the slugs and snails. Unfortunately they cannot stay in there all summer because they scratch over where the seeds are and the ducks eat everything as it grows!

I have trouble knowing what day of the week it is let alone the date and didn't realise that already we are halfway through March - time flies when you are busy!

I feel bloated. Em went into town to drop a friend off and bought fish and chips, there was a heck of a plateful and I couldn't waste any. Half would have filled me but I pigged the lot and enjoyed every mouthful!

Off to have a shower and then to bed.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hunter Duke looks very handsome
> do you ever get to see him



Yes sometimes, I still ride with some of the people from my old barn. Poor guy has a huge tumor growing just above his hoof now. Apparently its not cancerous but surgery could be dicey because of the location. I believe he still gets ridden once in a while.


----------



## Country Woman

Well all I have for horses is my Breyers lol 
hopefully one day I am able to lease a horse 
but my husband says I have to be paitent


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Well all I have for horses is my Breyers lol
> hopefully one day I am able to lease a horse
> but my husband says I have to be paitent



I still have my Breyers too though they aren't in the best of shape any more.


----------



## jennyandjesse

I have every one of my breyers too. I bought most of mine from an antique store. 

County Woman, I'm sure a horse will come your way soon enough if you want one bad enough. It took me over a year to find my Jesse. I wish I would have looked longer, but he is 90% of what I wanted so I'll take it. I am boarding him right now at my mother-in-law's place which was a huge mistake. We are looking for a farm, but they are few and far between.


----------



## With Grace

I still have all my Breyers too, in storage somewhere. I could never get rid of them...

That Duke is my kind of guy! I love me a big horse!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> I still have all my Breyers too, in storage somewhere. I could never get rid of them...
> 
> That Duke is my kind of guy! I love me a big horse!


I used to but now I'm kinda partial to be lower to the ground lolol


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> I used to but now I'm kinda partial to be lower to the ground lolol


This is exactly why I didn't go back to jumping but went into Dressage instead...I prefer the horses hooves to stay on the ground!


----------



## GreySorrel

Howdy ladies...decided to jump in...I am 44 years old, have had horses growing up then had to leave them behind for a time while I played Army wife with my husband, mother to our 2 children, and now grammy. I was 30 when I got my first horse, Lucy, who is a QH. A very gentle, good natured mare, is so patient and kind to children and I can get on her with a lead rope around her neck and put her through her paces, she is 20:









Her half brother, Terry who is 20, is my true trail buddy. He isn't a warm and fuzzy horse, does not like children, but is bonded to me and what a trail horse he is. 









And my pride and joy, my team of Percheron mares, Trixie who is 15 and Smoke who is 19:









Showing at an A rated driving show with Smoke, who is 19:









I am grumpy, I can be blunt, but my heart is in the right place. I do not tolerate horse abuse of any kind and will be the first to stand up and get in your face. I LOVE coffee, am an EMT and am currently going to our local community college to get my nursing certs. I did show for several years my Percheron mare Smoke, then Trixie, I am active in the Percheron association, am knowledgeable in driving and other odds and ends...


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the Forum, GreySorrel!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

I just love this forum and wish I had time to check in and contribute more often. Nice to see more new people. Hunter, I am in love with your Duke! That is my dream horse. Just love them!

I'm curious what you all think of natural horsemanship training? This is something foreign and very new to me since getting back into riding. I only remember handling horses years ago with using common sense and it simply worked. It wasn't hard at all. But this new horsemanship training that everyone is big into here, just throws me off. I have to stop and think hard about every little thing I do. It is such hard work. Is it worth it?


----------



## jennyandjesse

I've never trained a horse and at my age don't plan on it any time in the near future. I think natural horsemanship is great, but you really have to know horses inside and out in order to do it. If you've been out of the game as long as I have, it's a hard concept to grasp and it's even harder to learn! If you know animals, then learning isn't so bad, all animals want to please. I have been working at "joining up" with Jesse. I never even heard of this before. I wonder if that's where "in your pocket" horses come from. I always thought it was because they were looking for treats. LOL Seriously, I'm all about the animal _wanting_ to please you rather than having to. Seems for a better relationship.


----------



## Cacowgirl

GreySorrel-Love your horses--very beautiful & there's nothing wrong w/being blunt. Sounds like you've had a busy life, & don't tolerate laziness or stupidity. Good for you!


----------



## Northernstar

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> I just love this forum and wish I had time to check in and contribute more often. Nice to see more new people. Hunter, I am in love with your Duke! That is my dream horse. Just love them!
> 
> I'm curious what you all think of natural horsemanship training? This is something foreign and very new to me since getting back into riding. I only remember handling horses years ago with using common sense and it simply worked. It wasn't hard at all. But this new horsemanship training that everyone is big into here, just throws me off. I have to stop and think hard about every little thing I do. It is such hard work. Is it worth it?


I had never heard of it either until recently - in fact, the latest issue of AQHA has a big article on Parelli, whom I learned about only on this forum. It seems to me, that many of the training methods are very common sense, and to my delighted surprise, I've been doing much of it already!


----------



## GreySorrel

Cacowgirl said:


> GreySorrel-Love your horses--very beautiful & there's nothing wrong w/being blunt. Sounds like you've had a busy life, & don't tolerate laziness or stupidity. Good for you!


It is still busy but I wouldn't trade it for anything. Married to my high school sweetheart, who married into horses...we have a small 40 acre farm, mostly wooded though. 

And no, you got me on the laziness and stupidity. What about you?


----------



## With Grace

Re: natural horsemanship and Parelli - I totally agree, much of it is common sense. I had a lesson from my trainer today in ground work, he's a great teacher, and one thing he said when we were talking about Parelli, etc is that one method does not work for every horse. You have to find what works best with you and your horse together. 

I learned I'm just not firm enough, I need to be tougher when its warranted. Gonna have to work on that one...


----------



## Foxhunter

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> I'm curious what you all think of natural horsemanship training? This is something foreign and very new to me since getting back into riding. I only remember handling horses years ago with using common sense and it simply worked. It wasn't hard at all. But this new horsemanship training that everyone is big into here, just throws me off. I have to stop and think hard about every little thing I do. It is such hard work. Is it worth it?


There is nothing new in Natural Horsemanship, it has been around for centuries. What is new is the promotional hype that goes with the top market boys promoting their variety of NH.

The thing about NH is that it is a matter of common sense and an ability to read a horse. 
I do not do what you in the US call 'ground training' I do not spend ages walking and leading my horses, not even as foals. I have not the time to mess with each one individually, so they more or less run wild! 
They do get brought in and out on a daily basis but they do that free without having halters on. The six youngsters come into the loose barn, three 3 year olds go in one half and the yearlings in the other. they all come in together into the first half. I then open the gate and the three big ones walk through the yearlings stay. There is no hassle, they just do it because I want them to do it. At first I had to lead them through, this involved a rope around their neck, after a couple of times they just did it.

Training a horse, dog or child involves common sense, confidence, and consistency nothing more.

I am a professional, I never doubt my ability and can achieve things that owners are having problems with just because I never doubt that the horse will not do as I want.

Watch Cesar Milan, Pat Parelli, Monty Roberts, Clinton Anderson, Jo Frost, (Super nanny) and they all have one thing in common, confidence, an ability to read a situation and determination. They are consistent in their training, they realise that when first starting it can (with a problem) be exhaustingly time consuming but that time spent at the start enables trust and time saving in the long run.

I always say that it is the little things that count, an example was a couple of days ago I went to feed the yearlings, the gelding put his front leg out as I walked in the door. It was not a strike but it was a question of what will you do if I do this. His shin met with my boot, (hard soled) I never kicked him, just let him feel my foot on his shin. Then he was made to walk back to give me room. (A finger on his chest makes him do this) I insist they give me room. 
Older horses all have to move back when I go in the stable. They will be eating when I muck them out, they move when I want to get to the other side of them there is absolutely no thought of them defending their food from me., they work with me. When I open the door they stand waiting for the offer from me to come out. If they go to walk out they are firmly corrected and made to stand at the back of the stable.


I do not believe in knocking horses around, however, if they are being obnoxious about something then I have absolutely no worries about making them think they are going to die. I do this with a lot of arm waving - going forward into attack mode and making the horse move away from me fast until it submits whereby I continue with whatever as if nothing had happened.

I dislike Parelli because a lot of what he teaches is conflicting. I can see absolutely no point in having a horse playing games and if you loo at horses trained his methods, they all look miserable. 
I want a horse to maintain his character. I want a horse to know that I am his leader. I want a horse to trust me and respect me. When I have this I have a horse that is fun, well mannered and pretty much bomb proof. 

I do not call myself a natural trainer I just call myself someone who knows horses. Firm, fair and fun!

What works with horses works with dogs and children - I treat them all the same and all seem to congregate around me!


----------



## Foxhunter

Many years ago we had a family friend, Geordie, a tiny little man who as a child I thought he was so old he would die at any moment!
Fortunately he didn't die until I had a chance to witness some of his magic with horses and dogs.

This man was a Horse Whisperer - he did not need round pens, carrot sticks or control halters he could do what he wanted just because the horse wanted to be with him and please him.

I saw him fuss a feral New Forest pony mare with a foal at foot. After a few minutes he had her lie down just by pulling on her withers and neck. He fussed her whilst she was down and when she got up, he jumped on her back and cantered her around in a circle. This mare had run on the open forest land all her life and would have been herded in once a year to have her foal removed from her and be wormed.
When we drove off that mare and foal cantered down the road behind the car.

Geordie could catch any horse, he only had to walk in a field and all would be around him, not pushing but just wanting to be with him.

At a show several young men were trying to load a horse in a horsebox. The horse was in a lather. He was twitched, had lines on him and was being whipped.
The man in charge was the most vicious and Geordie, having to walk with the aid of two sticks, spoke to thins chap and was sworn at. Geordie immediately turned his walking stick, which was blackthorn and had a rounded handle, and hit the man under the ear with the knob. It made his legs go weak and he had to lean against the horsebox!
Geordie took the young horse and hobbled off with him They walked about 40 yards between the other wagons and then back. At the ramp Geordie stopped and lit his pipe. As he walked up the ramp, pulling himself up by the gates, the horse followed, setting his pace to the old man's. Once in the animal stood quietly and calmly. It took all of 10 minutes, I saw Geordie do nothing other than lead the horse which was walking beside him, head down and totally relaxed.

Many tales about Geordie, I wish I knew what it was he had to be so brilliant with animals but I guess it was a gift. He was 102 when he died. He and his wife had been married for over 80 years.


----------



## Stan

Thought I'd add a photo of Stella. I consider her bit of a tart but in a nice way. A mind of her own and not affraid to let me know when she does not aprove of my riding style. Rising 8 year old, one could not say she had breeding. Clydesdale and what ever past the paddock at the time. I would not swap her for anything, she is teaching me to ride. While I am trying to teach her the deck infront of the shed is not for the horse.

I read of the winter most are dealing with at present and feel very smug. Where I hale from we enjoy all year riding.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter said:


> Many years ago we had a family friend, Geordie, a tiny little man who as a child I thought he was so old he would die at any moment!
> Fortunately he didn't die until I had a chance to witness some of his magic with horses and dogs.
> 
> This man was a Horse Whisperer - he did not need round pens, carrot sticks or control halters he could do what he wanted just because the horse wanted to be with him and please him.
> 
> I saw him fuss a feral New Forest pony mare with a foal at foot. After a few minutes he had her lie down just by pulling on her withers and neck. He fussed her whilst she was down and when she got up, he jumped on her back and cantered her around in a circle. This mare had run on the open forest land all her life and would have been herded in once a year to have her foal removed from her and be wormed.
> When we drove off that mare and foal cantered down the road behind the car.
> 
> Geordie could catch any horse, he only had to walk in a field and all would be around him, not pushing but just wanting to be with him.
> 
> At a show several young men were trying to load a horse in a horsebox. The horse was in a lather. He was twitched, had lines on him and was being whipped.
> The man in charge was the most vicious and Geordie, having to walk with the aid of two sticks, spoke to thins chap and was sworn at. Geordie immediately turned his walking stick, which was blackthorn and had a rounded handle, and hit the man under the ear with the knob. It made his legs go weak and he had to lean against the horsebox!
> Geordie took the young horse and hobbled off with him They walked about 40 yards between the other wagons and then back. At the ramp Geordie stopped and lit his pipe. As he walked up the ramp, pulling himself up by the gates, the horse followed, setting his pace to the old man's. Once in the animal stood quietly and calmly. It took all of 10 minutes, I saw Geordie do nothing other than lead the horse which was walking beside him, head down and totally relaxed.
> 
> Many tales about Geordie, I wish I knew what it was he had to be so brilliant with animals but I guess it was a gift. He was 102 when he died. He and his wife had been married for over 80 years.



Thanks so much for sharing this. I read it while having coffee. What a great way to start the day!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Back to the natural horsemanship...my friend/instructor/horse trainer has 5 horses that she has trained the Parelli way. It is so hard for me to remember all of these little steps involved. Any wrong slip, like the wrong hand motion, or bending the wrong way, not holding the lead rope up high enough, etc., just throws off her horses. I'm not sure I'll ever be able to get used to this. I am not enjoying the ground work at all. On the other hand, I totally get it, and wish I could master it. But it just makes me crazy!!!


----------



## jennyandjesse

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> It is so hard for me to remember all of these little steps involved. Any wrong slip, like the wrong hand motion, or bending the wrong way, not holding the lead rope up high enough, etc., just throws off her horses. I'm not sure I'll ever be able to get used to this.


I hear you completely! I am in an area where there is very few horse people and no trainers. I got an older horse and I'm hoping I don't mess him up totally with my ignorance. Thank goodness for youtube, some of those trainers have old videos and I'm not rich enough to keep buying the updates!

Natural horsemaship is fine, but I won't go overboard and buy all the things they think we need for our horses. As long as mine is happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

JennyandJesse...here it is the opposite. Everyone is into horses. Everywhere you drive, you can be sure you will pass at least one horse trailer on the road. And there are so many instructors and horse trainers. The big "hype" is Parelli or similar types of training for most of these horses around here. This was not something I ever encountered when I rode years ago. That's how I have always felt... keep it simple and just let the horses be happy. But CAN they be happy if we don't follow the natural horsemanship deal? Most in town think not. I feel like I don't just have to re-learn to ride, but all this other natural horseman ship "stuff" too, in order to fit in around here. The youtube videos I follow as well and are a big help! But it makes it confusing because each trainer trains their horses differently, with different cues, hand signals, body language, etc. So something I might have seen on youtube that I do with one of her horses, she will tell me to do it a different way or I'm going to un-do her training and she'll have to start from scratch. Uggg


----------



## jennyandjesse

Yes, horses can be happy without all the natural horsemanship stuff. Just treat them with kindness, love and be firm but not abussive. All animals will respond to this and you don't need fancy gadgets to perfect it. That is my opinion. I think it's all about being in tune with your horses's needs. I know I'm no expert, but I agree, it's very confusing when there are so many out there who each do things a little different.

Speaking of, I tried to get my horse to "join up". I had never heard of this before. I am not really sure I want to be his leader, but I am willing to try anything to get him to quit spooking on the trail. I tried three different ways that I have learned from three different people. Nothing worked until I stopped and assessed my horse. I found my own way to do it based on how he is and he responded! It's all about knowing your own horse and nobody will know him/her as well as their ridder, provided the rider is paying attention.

Out of the game since the late 90's and I am the first to admit being very rusty! On top of all that, I got me a fancy gaited horse, in this area!


----------



## farmpony84

I left the hose running all night....


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

JennyandJesse, That's what worked for me years ago...be firm with them, be polite, and let it be known who is the boss, etc. Give them treats and let them be, and they did just fine and seemed happy, without all the fancy work and things. I really think it's not going to work out for me unless I get my own horse, because it's hard to conform to what they have trained their horses to do, and be. It's not my style.

When you stopped to assess, what did you figure out to be the problem with his getting spooked? I would say it sounds like you're not so rusty after all, with being out of this since the 90s!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

farmpony84 said:


> I left the hose running all night....


lol...uh oh...big mess?


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> I left the hose running all night....


Too busy stealing carrots, I'll bet


----------



## farmpony84

****! Small mess... like... uh.... really sloppy paddock... and uh... glad we are on a well?


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> View attachment 91614
> 
> 
> Thought I'd add a photo of Stella. I consider her bit of a tart but in a nice way. A mind of her own and not affraid to let me know when she does not aprove of my riding style. Rising 8 year old, one could not say she had breeding. Clydesdale and what ever past the paddock at the time. I would not swap her for anything, she is teaching me to ride. While I am trying to teach her the deck infront of the shed is not for the horse.
> 
> I read of the winter most are dealing with at present and feel very smug. Where I hale from we enjoy all year riding.


She's a cutie with an obvious personality! As for winter.... Only 11 days ago, we had 3 ft of snow on the ground! Going to change my avatar later, but if you see the current one, it was taken only 1/2 way through the storm! I rode her last year in the snow (actually, I became her owner in April of last year, and rode her in 6 inches of it!!) Not this year, though - a little too much for us both


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

FUN for them...a roll-around-in-the-mud day it will be! 



farmpony84 said:


> ****! Small mess... like... uh.... really sloppy paddock... and uh... glad we are on a well?


----------



## jennyandjesse

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> When you stopped to assess, what did you figure out to be the problem with his getting spooked?


When I was talking about stopping and assessing, I was talking about the joining up thing. Sorry for the confussion. I have no idea why he spooks on the trail. It mostly has to do with cars. He doesn't like it when they get behind him. Made for a not so pleasant ride and I haven't taken him out of the pen since. I was working on "joining up" to help him to look at me as his leader and maybe trust me to not let the scary car eat him! LOL Of course he spooks at deer, flags, cows, windmills......


----------



## Susan Crumrine

JandJ.....

Do you have anybody with a bombproof horse to ride along with you?
(Sorry I haven't read the whole thread)
That is how I get really spooky horses to carry the flag, we have them ride with an "old soldier" who is carrying one.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Unfortunately, I ride alone and know nobody to ride with


----------



## Mellow Mel

farmpony84 said:


> I left the hose running all night....


 ouch! that sucks!!!


----------



## Mellow Mel

jennyandjesse said:


> Unfortunately, I ride alone and know nobody to ride with


 That is probably the reason for most of the spookyness since he is new to you. I know my guy is always more flighty when we just go down the road alone.


----------



## Foxhunter

First off, worse than leaving the hose on all night is leaving the latch on the loose shed down so the youngsters escape into the main barn!



























They had a party which took me nearly all day to clear up!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Oh gosh! LOL. Naughty children! lol




Foxhunter said:


> First off, worse than leaving the hose on all night is leaving the latch on the loose shed down so the youngsters escape into the main barn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a party which took me nearly all day to clear up!


----------



## jennyandjesse

I hope you took a second to laugh, roll your eyes, smile. What a mess! Looks like my living room after my kids have "played" in there. They are 2 and 4.


----------



## Foxhunter

I deal with spooking/gear issues by being very determined and issuing orders either with my aids and/or, my voice. 

A genuine worry can manifest into a real fear if allowed. 

This might sound odd but I believe most of a horse's fear comes from what he feels from the rider. A rider worried about a car approaching will send the message to the horse and he will pick up on it.

Now, as I have said earlier, I am tough on the horses insisting on manners and getting them. Correction is second nature to me, mostly without thinking about it, it depends on the crime as to my reaction.

So, when it comes to spooking I will react in one of two ways. If the horse is a seasoned campaigner and is just feeling well and trying it on, he will get a boot in the ribs and sometimes a flick of the whip. A horse that is spooky is made to go right up to whatever it is spooking at until he is nearly touching it. I will not get angry or beat it up but I will be very determined and give hard boots with my legs. When they stand up to whatever I will make them stand there for a moment and then walk in as if nothing happened. Eventually and it does not take long, the spooky horse will look at something, feel me give the command to continue and they realise that it is just not worth the effort of shying.

I don't train horses with a polythene bag on a stick, they are never going to meet that out riding, I train them to trust and they do.

One summer evening I was leading five unbroken youngsters in from the field. There is a line of trees and a copse and as I was opening the gate so I heard a blasting noise. I realised that it was a hot air balloon and within seconds the ballon came directly over us. The pilot looked down as I looked up and we both thought 'Sh1t' A couple of the horses went to pull back and spook and I couldn't really blame them as the balloon was only about 30 feet above us (he landed in the next field over) I just jerked on their ropes and growled "YOU DARE!" they didn't because they knew making me cross was harder than doing as they were told. I finished opening the gate and closed it and continued as if nothing had happened - which it hadn't!

Horses might spook at polythene flapping in the wind but, leave a sack in their reach and they will grab it and shake it around with no fear at all so, my way of thinking they have no right to be frightened of polythene.

Traffic can be another matter. Some drivers can be inconsiderate and make matters worse. With a horse bad in traffic I will take it to the busiest road I can and in a safe place just stand or sit with it as traffic rushes past. I will keep there until the horse is taking no notice - this might take all day but, there we will stay until there is no reaction.


----------



## GreySorrel

Foxhunter....while what you said made sense for most horses, that isn't the case for some. I have a seasoned trail, done it all, lets get this party going, all around QH gelding. Nothing flapped or upset him and he was good as gold, a bit hot perhaps but that was part of his charm. Three years ago he got a baaaad case of Lyme Disease, we treated it, he was okay then he got it again, just not quite as bad. In total he has had it 3 times and we treated with Doxy x2 a day for 6 weeks. 

In that 3 years, he has gone from my steady eddy, lets go anywhere horse to one I just can't trust to suddenly spook and spin. I am a confident and experienced rider, I sit firmly in the saddle, I am light on the reins, I don't tense up, I don't take his guff, I have tried working him when he gets tense, distracting him, and it only makes him worse. I really do think that the Lyme Disease caused some neurological changes in him, we even had a full ophthalmic eye evaluation of him, which was "interesting" in itself, but nothing came back that would cause him to be so spooky and worried.

Just my .02 worth, from my own experience.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey good News I bought my helmet and today hubby ordered my 
boots I got an excellent deal on them too 115 off where I shop


----------



## Cacowgirl

GreySorrel-I just moved to a 13 acre ranch here in AZ last month. It's a big adjustment-now have to haul in water & propane & we're about 20 miles from the nearest town,plus I just retired at the end of Dec. So, life is quite different now, but my horses love it here. We will be getting some snow over this coming W/E-something else new to me. 
Sounds like the Lyme disease might have caused some damage to your gelding-that's a real bummer. Horses can be so fragile sometimes-does your vet think it might be contributing to his problems?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hey CW-Great news! I know you've been wanting those things for awhile now. Hope the boots come soon.


----------



## Country Woman

GreySorrel said:


> Foxhunter....while what you said made sense for most horses, that isn't the case for some. I have a seasoned trail, done it all, lets get this party going, all around QH gelding. Nothing flapped or upset him and he was good as gold, a bit hot perhaps but that was part of his charm. Three years ago he got a baaaad case of Lyme Disease, we treated it, he was okay then he got it again, just not quite as bad. In total he has had it 3 times and we treated with Doxy x2 a day for 6 weeks.
> 
> In that 3 years, he has gone from my steady eddy, lets go anywhere horse to one I just can't trust to suddenly spook and spin. I am a confident and experienced rider, I sit firmly in the saddle, I am light on the reins, I don't tense up, I don't take his guff, I have tried working him when he gets tense, distracting him, and it only makes him worse. I really do think that the Lyme Disease caused some neurological changes in him, we even had a full ophthalmic eye evaluation of him, which was "interesting" in itself, but nothing came back that would cause him to be so spooky and worried.
> 
> Just my .02 worth, from my own experience.


awe I am sorry that your gelding is now having issues 
just love him any ways


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> Hey CW-Great news! I know you've been wanting those things for awhile now. Hope the boots come soon.


We put the order in today and will be here next few weeks 
here is a picture of the ones I am getting 

Waterproof #9018


----------



## jennyandjesse

GreySorrel said:


> what you said made sense for most horses, that isn't the case for some.
> I am a confident and experienced rider, I sit firmly in the saddle, I am light on the reins, I don't tense up, I don't take his guff, I have tried working him when he gets tense, distracting him, and it only makes him worse.QUOTE]
> 
> I could write a book about the things I have tried with my horse. When my horse tenses up, he does not move. I can't make him do circles, I can't get him to listen, he just stands there feet planted ears erect. I can feel every muscle in his body working itself into a frenzy. When this happens, I get off and make him do circles until he calms down. I then climb back up and away we go. I have been known to walk more than ride although I am trying not to do this as much.
> 
> The last time I rode him he spooked at 7 of the 9 cars that went by us. We ride gravel roads and cars don't go that fast. The last of these he was walking, I did not touch the reins, I did not move my legs, I did not tense up, I didn't even look at the car! He actually jumped down a three foot ditch and ended up in a corn field. I almost wonder if a rock hit him. I did not dismount, I let him stand there chomping at the bit. I pet his neck and like a mother who is exasperated beyond belief I asked "ya done?" That was the last time he spooked that day, but there were no more cars either.
> 
> Without knowing the history of my horse, there is no way for me to tell what is going on in his head. I have complete confidence that when a car comes, we will be ok. So why doesn't that transend to my horse? I know that when a semi goes by, I am not that calm! According to the Natural way, I am supposed to never let the car/truck get behind my horse. I am supposed to turn him to face it.
> 
> I did take my horse to a saddle fitter and she claims he has been abused. Maybe at one time something bad happened with a car. Funny when I made an obsticle course for him which included blue tarps and pinwheels on a very windy day, nothing fazed him. Of course that wasn't on the scary open road.
> 
> I don't take any gruff either, but I weigh a tenth of what my horse does. He could crush me and I have to respect that. Back to natural horsemanship, kindness is what's going to help my horse, not firmness. I think he's already had too firm a hand. He is a sweetheart, but totally lacks confidence. That is one reason I'm working on the join up.


----------



## Hunter65

wtg CW I love my Justin boots. Make sure you order the same size as your shoes, I went a half size bigger and they are a tad big. These are the ones I have.


----------



## Country Woman

I am getting a Men's boot 7.5 EE

the picture is above


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> wtg CW I love my Justin boots. Make sure you order the same size as your shoes, I went a half size bigger and they are a tad big. These are the ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 91648


I am going to love my boots as well 
very comfortable 
I can hardly wait now 

Then get back to riding then too


----------



## Foxhunter

GreySorrel said:


> Foxhunter....while what you said made sense for most horses, that isn't the case for some. I have a seasoned trail, done it all, lets get this party going, all around QH gelding. Nothing flapped or upset him and he was good as gold, a bit hot perhaps but that was part of his charm. Three years ago he got a baaaad case of Lyme Disease, we treated it, he was okay then he got it again, just not quite as bad. In total he has had it 3 times and we treated with Doxy x2 a day for 6 weeks.



Grey, there are always exceptions to every rule!

When a horse has been attacked by a virus such as Lymes then it can effect it neurologically - to have had three such attacks must have residual effects.

I have PM'd you hope you don't mind.

I will also suggest that you but some pure Neem oil off the Internet. Mix 5ml of Neem with 3 ml of shampoo and add 1 litre of hot water and sponge that all over him - it will keep the ticks at bay for at least two weeks.


----------



## GreySorrel

Foxhunter said:


> Grey, there are always exceptions to every rule!
> 
> When a horse has been attacked by a virus such as Lymes then it can effect it neurologically - to have had three such attacks must have residual effects.
> 
> I have PM'd you hope you don't mind.
> 
> I will also suggest that you but some pure Neem oil off the Internet. Mix 5ml of Neem with 3 ml of shampoo and add 1 litre of hot water and sponge that all over him - it will keep the ticks at bay for at least two weeks.


I didn't mean to sound rude...I apologize if I was or sounded such. Neem oil huh? I wonder if I can get that at the homeopathic store in town. When you sponge it on, do you leave it then? Or can you wash it off?

And no don't mind at all you pm'ing me...


----------



## Country Woman

sounds like good advice good luck GreySorrel


----------



## With Grace

Congrats on finally getting your helmet and boots CW!! Now all you need to find is a horse to ride!


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks With Grace 
that is easier said than done 
lol


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Thanks With Grace
> that is easier said than done
> lol


LOL Don't I know it!:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

GreySorrel said:


> I didn't mean to sound rude...I apologize if I was or sounded such. Neem oil huh? I wonder if I can get that at the homeopathic store in town. When you sponge it on, do you leave it then? Or can you wash it off?
> 
> And no don't mind at all you pm'ing me...


I never for a moment thought you were being rude and as I said there are always exceptions!

Neem is from a tree growing in India and has a lot of brilliant properties. 

I have been using it for three or four years and it does repel flies and ticks.

There is a tiny little mite called the Red Mite, that infects chickens and can kill them. They do not actually live on the birds but in their houses and come out at night to fed on the birds. They are devils to get rid of and I have in the past used all sorts of nasty chemicals to get rid of them but, within a month the blighters are back in force. I now use Neem. make up a skip of the mix and give the birds a swimming lesson. No Red Mite for two years now. I do it about once every six weeks. 
The dogs get the same treatment every month, no fleas or ticks and the horses remain far more fly free than with any other product.

Any left after the dunkings gets sprayed on the garden as it keeps slugs and snails and other garden pests that feed on the plants away so nothing is wasted.

I bought a large container of Neem and after all the uses still have half left. 

The only downside is that it stinks but that wears off after a couple of hours.

You just swab it on and leave it. I do the horses every one or two weeks.


----------



## chandra1313

Hi I'm 46, my sister was the horse lover in our family when we were growing up I just tagged along so she wouldn't get hurt. ;-)
We bought a gelding for my daughter and it didn't work out so I said why the heck not and then began my obsession. I know its a obsession too, I used to spend all my time at my kids sporting events, if I was bored I went shopping and now my kids start every conversation with well you were doing your horsey stuff lol
I have Quarter/morgan gelding, Kentucky mountain/quarter gelding, haflinger gelding and a donkey but what I really wanted was a mare so my husband after I bugged and bugged said if you sell one you can get a mare. I got the mare and just did sell the Quarter/morgan lol
I used to read novels now I read horse magazines and books. 
I feel like I've been reborn into my 40s now my only regret is why didn't I start sooner ;0)


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Chandra I am 48


----------



## Country Woman

I have a younger sister who loves horses as well as my daughter 
But I am the nut


----------



## jennyandjesse

HI Chandra, my first horse was a Quarter/Morgan gelding. Now I have a Tennessee Walker gelding. I still read novels and magazines and books. Welcome!


----------



## farmpony84

I let Riley out in the yard to graze today and Pistol (my first) decided to take him for a run. I ran down the driveway and out to this big empty field while they raced and bucked and ran. Then Pistol ran back to the house and left Ri in the field. Luckily the gate was shut or he'd have run right out into the corn field. I thought he was going to come to me but he ran home instead and get this... Put himself back in the paddock. Both of them did! I swatted Pistol on the butt and you'd have thought I beat him. I barely tapped him. Spoiled monsters! I love them both...


Welcome to the thread fellow old people...


----------



## tinyliny

I don't mean to "out" you, Farmpony, but you ain't old. Technically speaking, you aint old enough to be here, but since you're so cute, you can stay, right Country Woman?


----------



## farmpony84

How rude! You big meaniehead! I wanna play too! I'm too young for this thread and too old for the other failed thread. Where am I supposed to play????


----------



## farmpony84

and I'm only short by a year!


----------



## tinyliny

Seriously? I thought you were like 23 or something. you look like it in your photos,.

Make you feel better?


----------



## farmpony84

tinyliny said:


> Seriously? I thought you were like 23 or something. you look like it in your photos,.
> 
> Make you feel better?


Mwhahahaha! I like that! I'll go with that!


----------



## With Grace

farmpony84 said:


> How rude! You big meaniehead! I wanna play too! I'm too young for this thread and too old for the other failed thread. Where am I supposed to play????


This, exactly! I have never fit in with the "younger" crowd:lol:...anywhere...

And if you look 23, PLEASE share your beauty secrets!


----------



## Country Woman

I am almost 49 and I don't look my age at all


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> She's a cutie with an obvious personality! As for winter.... Only 11 days ago, we had 3 ft of snow on the ground! Going to change my avatar later, but if you see the current one, it was taken only 1/2 way through the storm! I rode her last year in the snow (actually, I became her owner in April of last year, and rode her in 6 inches of it!!) Not this year, though - a little too much for us both


No snow where i live, the coldest it will get in the winter is 10 degree at sunrise then up to around 15. This time of the year between 20 to 30 degrees. It is now late summer and the best time to ride, not to hot. I have a trek to ride on the 24th which should be interesting. Stella had a skin problem from october to late December, then I had a medical set back at xmas so no real riding for the past 6 months just a few short sperts here and there. Should make for an entertaining day. :shock:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Chandra, welcome to the forum and congratulations on being bitten by the horse bug.

I am 41, I don't know how old I look. I know some days I feel like I am 100 physically, but I still feel so young at heart.

Funny, when you grow up and start to grow old, you are still the same as when you were a kid, really.


----------



## farmpony84

With Grace said:


> This, exactly! I have never fit in with the "younger" crowd:lol:...anywhere...
> 
> And if you look 23, PLEASE share your beauty secrets!


I doubt I looke 23 but we can all pretend!


----------



## maisie

Well, you certainly pass for under 30 in that picture! Must be all that fresh air and hay dust.


----------



## Faceman

farmpony84 said:


> I doubt I looke 23 but we can all pretend!


Well, wearing jeans with holes in them helps...:rofl:


----------



## jennyandjesse

Jeans with holes rock!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Jeans with holes and paint....


----------



## With Grace

Farmpony and susan....you both look in your 20s! Im so green with envy at the moment!

I have to say, I love my age. I dont mind getting older at all...its my kids getting older I dont like!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Farmpony and susan....you both look in your 20s! Im so green with envy at the moment!
> 
> I have to say, I love my age. I dont mind getting older at all...its my kids getting older I dont like!



You got that right, my daughter will be 22 this year EEK!!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> I doubt I looke 23 but we can all pretend!


You are correct - you do *NOT* look 23 - you look more like 16 to me!


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> You are correct - you do *NOT* look 23 - you look more like 16 to me!


RFLOL! No! Sixteen was more like electric blue eyeliner, barbie pink lipstick and bullet proof hair!

I love my ripped up jeans...:-(


----------



## jennyandjesse

Well, I for one am just starting to like looking younger. It really makes it difficult to get respect. Of course I didn't have kids until I was much older, so I guess that helps to keep me younger looking. If I could figure out how to attach a pic., I could join in the game......


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I load my pictures to photobucket and then click the IMG code and copy and paste it here....


----------



## Hunter65

Go into the advanced option click the paper clip upload your pictures close upload window click paperclip again and insert pictures.


----------



## Foxhunter

jennyandjesse said:


> I hope you took a second to laugh, roll your eyes, smile. What a mess! Looks like my living room after my kids have "played" in there. They are 2 and 4.


I was really quite worried as the youngsters had ripped open several feed bags and obviously eaten more than their fill.

I put them back in the loose shed thinking that I would have the vet there within an hour when they started to colic but they just lay down and stayed down - when they did get up it was to poop - which was quite loose thankfully!

They were fine, strangely they never asked for any hard feed for two days.


----------



## Faceman

I've noticed I've been looking a lot younger lately. Nobody else has commented on it though. I assume they don't want to embarrass me with compliments...:?


----------



## With Grace

Faceman said:


> I've noticed I've been looking a lot younger lately. Nobody else has commented on it though. I assume they don't want to embarrass me with compliments...:?


I think we need a recent pic Faceman...and please do share your secrets for looking younger...:wink:


----------



## Foxhunter

Latest picture of Faceman!


----------



## With Grace

OMG Foxhunter I almost just fell out of my chair!


----------



## chandra1313

Susan Crumrine said:


> Chandra, welcome to the forum and congratulations on being bitten by the horse bug.
> 
> I am 41, I don't know how old I look. I know some days I feel like I am 100 physically, but I still feel so young at heart.
> 
> Funny, when you grow up and start to grow old, you are still the same as when you were a kid, really.


 
LOL my body feels it's age but my mind is probably more immature then my children lol My husband and I joke all the time about how silly we are. Today my sheep gave birth and my mature side took my daughters shoes off before running in to help out, the immature side of me was barefoot in mud and by the time we got everything sorted out, I was completely covered in mud and had to strip down in the backyard. The mature side just wouldn't let me track all that mud in on my freshly cleaned floors lol When you own horses you can only see a clean mudroom every once in awhile lol


----------



## Northernstar

Congratulations on the new lamb, all the same! Please post photos if you have some!


----------



## jennyandjesse

Did this work? This is me, my Jesse and my son Orrin last summer.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Latest picture of Faceman!



**** I would certainly hate to see what would have been posted if this wasn't the mature thread that it is


----------



## Hunter65

This is me and my little man a year ago


----------



## Northernstar

jennyandjesse said:


> View attachment 91759
> 
> 
> Did this work? This is me, my Jesse and my son Orrin last summer.


What a precious photo!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> This is me and my little man a year ago
> 
> View attachment 91760


that is a cute horse Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

hi Jenny 
what a precious picture of you and your son


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> that is a cute horse Hunter



Thanks, he wasn't even three then. We had thought he was about 5-6 months older than he actually was (I found out his real age last September).


----------



## chandra1313

*Marigold*



Northernstar said:


> Congratulations on the new lamb, all the same! Please post photos if you have some!


Thank you I've tried and when I hit post I hope there is a pic there but I'm not sure that I have figured out how to put a picture in the forum thread yet


----------



## With Grace

jenny - that photo is so cute! Does he like getting up on Jesse?

I've got two boys of my own...boys are fearless...

My youngest wants a pony for his birthday. I just KNEW that boy took after me


----------



## With Grace

chandra - that lamb is darling! I know nothing about sheep...do you dock their tails?


----------



## Northernstar

chandra1313 said:


> Thank you I've tried and when I hit post I hope there is a pic there but I'm not sure that I have figured out how to put a picture in the forum thread yet


So adorable!!!!!


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> jenny - that photo is so cute! Does he like getting up on Jesse?
> 
> I've got two boys of my own...boys are fearless...
> 
> My youngest wants a pony for his birthday. I just KNEW that boy took after me


I have 2 boys also - well, young men now! Instead of horses, they ski and snowboard mountains across the country that make me sometimes wish they rode horses!


----------



## Eagle Child

*Evening, old people.*

I look my age, feel older some days, act younger. What can I say? :lol:

Today I played race cars with my preschoolers, had a blast, then had to have them help me up. They were giving me some looks and laughing at me. :shock::lol:

Then when I got home, I dropped my cell phone and it slid way back against the wall under the couch. Oh, no. Got the broom, fished it out, no one to help me up, kind of stuck. The puppy just sat and looked at me, but I could see in his eyes, he was laughing, too. He was no help at all. :hide::rofl:

And, Lady, are you telling me you ride horses? :lol:


----------



## Eagle Child

I remember when I was 40ish. *sigh* :lol:

Lovely pix, everyone. Especially like the new lamb.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, to be forty again!


----------



## DressageDreamer

Hi all .... 46 here. UGH that just kills me to say it. I don't feel it and hopefully don't look like it  I have 5 horses now (just sold one) and am having the time of my life with them. Two OTTB's, two AQHA mares and a little pinto. I got out of horses for around 10-12 years and it was miserable!!!! So glad to have my four-legged friends again. 
I am learning dressage after riding bareback most my life. I enjoy it a lot!


----------



## chandra1313

With Grace said:


> chandra - that lamb is darling! I know nothing about sheep...do you dock their tails?


 
LOL I was so surprised when she came out with this long tail I feel kind of stupid but I bought the mom about 3 years ago and the dad about a year and a half ago and they came home without tails, so I never considered they were any different. I have to do some research call the vet and see if he does this procedure and if not where I can get it done. Poor little baby.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Northernstar said:


> I have 2 boys also - well, young men now! Instead of horses, they ski and snowboard mountains across the country that make me sometimes wish they rode horses!


I have one son, age 10, that I gave our grey AQHA mare to last summer. My son has high functioning autism and I hoped it would help him. He loves the horse like a large dog, but he still isn't quite comfortable riding very much. He will let me lead him around on the horse. I am hoping this summer he will be more willing to ride


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hope so too DD-riding therapy has been so beneficial to so many.


----------



## Faceman

Foxhunter said:


> Latest picture of Faceman!


Mrs. Face told me to change my FB security settings...should have listened to her...:rofl:


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> Latest picture of Faceman!


I KNEW IT! I saw him at walmart and called FACEMAN and he ignored me! I KNEW IT WAS HIM!


----------



## jennyandjesse

Northernstar said:


> What a precious photo!


 That's my spooky horse, would you believe it?


----------



## jennyandjesse

With Grace said:


> jenny - that photo is so cute! Does he like getting up on Jesse?QUOTE]
> Yes, even thought Jesse has spooked twice and Orrin has fallen off twice. Both times my husband was holding on to him, my son not Jesse. LOL
> 
> Thank you all who said how cute this pic is. I don't have too many with just me anymore.


----------



## jennyandjesse

With Grace said:


> jenny - that photo is so cute! Does he like getting up on Jesse?QUOTE]
> Yes, even thought Jesse has spooked twice and Orrin has fallen off twice. Both times my husband was holding on to him, to my son not Jesse. LOL
> 
> Thank you all who said how cute this pic is. I don't have too many with just me anymore.


----------



## Northernstar

DressageDreamer said:


> I have one son, age 10, that I gave our grey AQHA mare to last summer. My son has high functioning autism and I hoped it would help him. He loves the horse like a large dog, but he still isn't quite comfortable riding very much. He will let me lead him around on the horse. I am hoping this summer he will be more willing to ride


Wow! I think that's a pretty great start, actually! One step at a time, I'm sure, and who knows? Good luck this summer


----------



## Mellow Mel

Love the lambs and FACEMAN!!! great pics! Here is a pic of me and Pip last week


----------



## farmpony84

Great pic Mel!

I just watched Goonies... I forgot how good that movie was! Best movie EVER!


----------



## With Grace

Yay for moms of boys! I swear I never even thought how hard raising a boy was going to be...and my oldest is only ten so I have along way to go still. Any words of wisdom from other boy moms are welcome...

DD - I love that your son is learning to ride! One of the must haves of my horse search is a horse I can teach my boys to ride on. The mare I lease I just wouldnt put my kids on, one spook and they'd lose all interest in riding.


----------



## With Grace

chandra1313 said:


> LOL I was so surprised when she came out with this long tail I feel kind of stupid but I bought the mom about 3 years ago and the dad about a year and a half ago and they came home without tails, so I never considered they were any different. I have to do some research call the vet and see if he does this procedure and if not where I can get it done. Poor little baby.


Id be interested in knowing what they do...I thought lambs were born with short tails until I visited a farm last year with lambs and thought "now why the heck do the babies have tails??"


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 

just wish the weather would warm up so I can go riding


----------



## Ladytrails

farmpony84 said:


> I left the hose running all night....


I have never done this. Never. Really. Maybe once. Or twice.


----------



## farmpony84

Boys are WAy cooler than girls! I wouldn't know WHAT to do with a girl! I added a pic of me w/out the helmet... That picture of Max is old but I don't know where my newer ones are...


----------



## With Grace

Farmpony...no wonder Tiny called you out, you don't even look like you'd be allowed in a bar! Do you get carded everywhere you go?


----------



## Country Woman

I have a daughter and love spending time with her


----------



## Country Woman

Farm pony you are very pretty 
You don't look your age


----------



## farmpony84

With Grace said:


> Farmpony...no wonder Tiny called you out, you don't even look like you'd be allowed in a bar! Do you get carded everywhere you go?


I love you guys! I don't really drink so I don't really get carded... I don't really go anywhere... ever... except maybe to see kids movies...and to watch little league games... I'm old....


----------



## With Grace

CW - I would love a daughter...alas the heavens blessed me with boys. And I'm a girly girl...go figure! 

I now appreciate a good RC car, can tell you about a two stroke vs 4 stroke motorbike, know everything about the Seattle Seahawks, and can even laugh at fart wars...yep, I'm a girl in a house full of boys.


----------



## Ladytrails

DD, I'm a volunteer at a therapeutic riding center. Lead line walking is great for kids - it teaches them so much. Our students have to say "walk on" and "whoa" and of course be kind to the animals. If they do those things, they may get to stop and play with rings or puzzles at stations set up in the arena. It is amazing how much the riding, the contact, and the routine helps these kids so much. An amazing experience for us all. 

Chandra and Grade - about lambs - we have Katahdin (hair) sheep. They have long tails and do not have to be docked because their fleeces don't grow long and wooly. They actually shed. Other breeds of (wool) sheep need to be docked so that their tail areas don't become matted and plugged with you know what. The flies lay their eggs there and apparently it can be devastating to the sheep. Imagine maggots - it's called flystrike. 

I think the vets can do the docking surgically and there is also a banding method with strong rubber bands. Whichever, it's best to do it at just a few days old - much kinder to the little lambs. If you do it yourself, take note of the proper length of the tail that should remain. http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/welfaredockcast.html


----------



## Country Woman

farmpony84 said:


> I love you guys! I don't really drink so I don't really get carded... I don't really go anywhere... ever... except maybe to see kids movies...and to watch little league games... I'm old....


Well you will have daughter in laws hopefully


----------



## Country Woman

I will let you know when I go riding and post pictures


----------



## Foxhunter

chandra1313 said:


> LOL I was so surprised when she came out with this long tail I feel kind of stupid but I bought the mom about 3 years ago and the dad about a year and a half ago and they came home without tails, so I never considered they were any different. I have to do some research call the vet and see if he does this procedure and if not where I can get it done. Poor little baby.


You do it yourself - easy enough!
Get a pair of lamb ringers and some bands 

Sheep 201: Docking and castrating

Leave about 2 inches of tail at the top.

If you call in the vet it will cost you more than the lamb is worth!

The lamb will lie down and feel sorry for itself for a couple of minutes but then the lower tail goes dead and she will be fine.
Ram lambs are done the same way with the band around both testicles, making sure that the stones are in the sack.

I only have 10 ewes now, actually it is now 9 ewes as one was a true hermaphrodite - one in a million. She was a PITA - kept humping all the others - including the ram, getting out looking for other ewes to hump so she is no more. 

I now lamb later as it is easier for me. Very different when I was lambing 500.


----------



## Stan

chandra1313 said:


> LOL I was so surprised when she came out with this long tail I feel kind of stupid but I bought the mom about 3 years ago and the dad about a year and a half ago and they came home without tails, so I never considered they were any different. I have to do some research call the vet and see if he does this procedure and if not where I can get it done. Poor little baby.


 
A rubber ring on the tail 2 inches south of its butt. The tail will fall off after a week or so.

Any farming supply will have the tool and rubber rings. Its no big deal to do but do it now before the lamb gets to much older.


----------



## chandra1313

I'm always trying to figure out a way to get my son and youngest daughter sucked in to riding horses. My daughter is afraid and my son looks at it like how hard can it be and so how would that be enjoyable lol He took his prom date to prom on a horse. The horse was very well trained and he handed it off to the owner after dismounting My oldest daughter is game but lives in another state, plus the last time after only being on a horse a couple of times, all she wanted to do was canter, eventually she fell off the horse. She is so much like her dad believes she is invincible, so it makes me nervous when she gets on a horse.


----------



## Mellow Mel

I have two boys 10 and 12. Prefer the mud to the dolls and the upcoming dramas(although my oldest has his fair share of dramas now that he is getting to that dreaded teenage time).
72 here today...crazy michigan weather! Off to the barn!


----------



## TB Lover

*considerably over 40*

Great thread! I never had horses growing up ,but somehow always managed 2 find a way 2 be around them. At 31 my very sweet husband said "Why don't you quit taking lessons & get you own horse"? Now 27 yrs. later we have a "mini-farm", had 2 TB's for 23 & 19 yrs that passed on 2-2 1/2 yrs. ago & I find myself horse-less again. After loosing my beloved horses I typically said "NEVER AGAIN". I could not go through that heart ache. Well time does heal. I started volunteering @ an equine rescue & sure enough have found a pitiful, sweet little mare that came in close to death. We think she's over the critical phase, but has a LONG way to go be-4 being ready for adoption. Due to the nature of the Rescue we have NO info on her age, breed or past history. I've been volunteering for over a year now & am about the only one that has not adopted a horse that has come in. I've stuck to my original mantra "NEVER AGAIN". This little girl has gotten into my heart though. Would like some feedback please. I am 58 now, have some back problems, work full time as an RN & am a timid rider. My TB's were exceptional baby-sitters when it came to my abilities. Thanks for any comments and the NEW thread. TB Lover


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Here is a picture of me and my GRANDKIDS, talk about feeling old...LOL


----------



## Foxhunter

* EAT YOUR HEART OUT JAMES HERRIOT!*

When I was lambing large numbers of ewes I would generally have them inside for the first lot and if the weather was dry, outside for the second. I would have the girls in a loose shed and pens which I would move them to when they were immanent and leave them there for a few days with their lambs and then turn them out.
One Spring, the weather was good, it was dry, cold at nights but dry so I had the flock out. I had them in a 20 acre field which was a bit far from the barns but better for them.
One mule ewe was enormous. She had on her first lambing produced four lambs, second three but this time she was vast. Two things worried me and one was that she would go down with 'Twin Lamb' disease, where she is lacking from growing the lambs, or get stuck on her back and the crows peck her eyes out.

I was tired before I started lambing this batch. I had a mare foal on the Saturday night. By the time she had cleansed and the foal pooped it was 4 a.m. I went out on the ATV to check the ewes, put Nice Lady, on her belly and saw that a couple had lambed - that was fine. Another had taken herself off to the edge of the woods in a dry ditch and was going to lamb later. I knew that for two years I had had to aid this sheep but she was a ways off. 
On return to the stables I decided that as it was going to be light soon I would do the horses so fed them, turned them out and skipped out the stables. 
Indoors I grabbed a cup of tea, had a shower and laid on my bed to dry off. Of course, it was mid morning before I awoke. Worried about the ewe, I grabbed some clothes and pulled them on. (I seriously needed to do a load or three of laundry but there were other more important things to do!) My bra was old and only had one catch left and the long sleeved rugby shirt had seen better days.

On the ATV I roared out to the filed and there, still in the dry ditch was the ewe with a lamb's head and no feet showing. She knew what was coming and ran along the ditch. I sent my young Border Collie ahead of her and when she stopped I tackled her to the ground allowing the ATV to continue a few yards ahead. (It stops when there is nothing on the throttle)
So, there I am in a shallow ditch, ewe on her side, trying to shove the lamb back so I can get hold of its legs. 
The dog is mooching around. I hadn't had her long and she was terrified of people. I was the only one who could get anywhere near her and if someone tried she would just run away out into the field and stay there until it was safe for her to return.

I have the ewe on her side, I am about to start working against nature in representing the lamb. I go to pull my sleeves up and realise why this shirt had been relegated to the bottom of a draw. The sleeves only go about two inches above my wrist so, I pull it off, as I do so the last clip on my bra snaps so I bundle them both and throw them into the back of the ATV.
I am struggling, the lamb is still alive but his head has swollen a bit. The ewe is objecting, and who can blame her?
Just as I get the head back so the dog starts to bark and runs back to me. She is trying to hide between me and the ewe. Cussing and shoving her away doesn't stop her from trying to hide.
I look up the hill and can see from under the ATV a pair of hiking boots marching towards us, following the footpath.
The boots stop and a voice calls back "Come on, you have to be faster or we won't get there for lunch." Three more pairs of boot appear. They all march down towards us. 
I have the lamb's legs sorted and it is finally born. I swing it around my head holding it by the back legs, it coughs and splutters so I lay it in front of the ewe and go back inside her to lamb the twin.

The boots with bodies above them were about to go over the style into the woods before they noticed me. All stopped and stared, not a word was said either between them or to me.
I waited whilst the ewe licked the lambs. I needed to get some antibiotics for the ewe and wanted to give the first lamb a squirt of Kickstart. 
They never moved. There I was stripped to the waist, my clothing on the back of the ATV - nothing for it but for me to get up and collect them.
Still not a word was spoken, I wiped my arm donned the shirt, collected the injection and Kickstart and returned to the ewe. Job done I left them to bond with each other. 
Dog had finally stopped barking but was trying to hide between my legs and nearly tripped me up. 
I get on the still running ATV and drive past the people still standing watching with their mouths open. I couldn't resist but say "You had better get a move on or you will miss lunch!"

I put Nice Lady on her feet - she lambed later that day and had six lambs - very unusual all were viable. I managed to get two straight onto another ewe that had a dead lamb and two more were put onto two other ewes that had singles.

So, lambing can be interesting!


----------



## jennyandjesse

OMG you ladies have been busy since I went to bed last night. Don't you ever sleep!

Mel: I love the color of your horse. Everybody has such pretty horses! Can we all resay what we have?

Farmpony: Movies from the 80's are cool. One of my favs. is Stand By Me. My husband doesn't understand how I can watch them over and over. He watches once and that's good enough.

Countrywoman: It was a record 79 here yesterday. There was mosquitoes on Jesse already. I love it, but I fear what the summer brings. We are 40 degrees above normal!

Foxhunter and everybody else about lambs: We had an emasculator (sp?) whcih cut and sealed the tails. Very little blood, but 25 years later, I can still hear the cutting sound and the pittiful little "maaaaa"

I am out to seed the pasture. It's waaaayyyy too early and I wonder if we will get any rain, but after the wet winter we had, the horses have dug up the soil too much and I know they are already eating those green little nubs!


----------



## jennyandjesse

Foxhunter: We had lambs when I was growing up. I too have a similar story of life saving. What a powerful thing and rewarding when you save one. Did you know those people? Funny how they didn't offer to help. 

To all others with kids, I have a daughter too. I was blessed with one of each. I got the horse for so many reasons, but I was hoping it would help us to bond. She is 4 and would rather watch tv than come to the farm with me to feed. It's my son who loves animals. I'm hoping my daughter will come around. 

I do so wish we could find a farm. There's not too many with more than 5 acres. What can you do with so little? Of course the housing prices are outragous! We had only 40 acres growing up and managed to raise cattle, horses, lambs, chickens, ducks, rabbits, pigs, geese, kittens... We ruled the 4H fair!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

"OMG you ladies have been busy since I went to bed last night. Don't you ever sleep!"....

I do have insomnia. Seems I can fall asleep fine but I don't stay asleep well.

It is hard to find a hobby farm these days, because farmer's are struggling to find farm ground and it's at a premium.

I could split up my 50 acres into 5 acre lots, and Bill could retire, but we don't want to do that.


----------



## jennyandjesse

That's what my family did with our 40 acres. They sold 12 of it for one lot and split the rest up. Makes me sad to see all those houses where I once used to run after my horse.....


----------



## Foxhunter

I haven't had any children of my own, just borrowed others and returned them when I was fed up!

My younger sister has three, the eldest is now 23 just finished University. She spent a lot of time with me from when she was about 5 years old. Most of the school holidays were with me. She is an outdoor lass, rides well, great personality and like most of my family, has a wicked sense of humour. 
The next niece, 20, is a different character. She rides too, she has been working with mentally handicapped in the community but later this year she is off to Uni to study nursing. She wants to specialise in paediatrics. 
Then for her sins, my sister had her son. Now 17, sport crazy but working hard at his schoolwork to get good grades for uni. He too spent most of his time in the holidays with me. He rode a bit when he was about 5 - 7 but I well remember the vet saying to him"Do you love your pony?"
He replied, "Yes but I love the tractor more!"

No interest in riding until he was about 14 when he started again. Totally useless on a horse, but he stays on top and charges about all over the place. 

He is a worker, well, all three are. When here he was always doing jobs I had no time for.

A couple of years ago he went out for a ride with a girl who was working here. They had a canter up a hill and he was opening a gate when the pony ran back and dropped dead. The poor girl was so upset - she hadn't a clue as to how I would react not having worked here for a week! She rode back and nipper stayed with the pony. 
I drove up there though they were a long way off the road and on the way back nipper remarked. "Glad you came up, I had a long walk home!"

I miss him in the holidays, we argue like mad! He gets on well with all ages and is brilliant at just dropping in to see Mama, my mother, and seeing if she needs anything doing.

Seems like yesterday when they were little.


----------



## jennyandjesse

That's great that you have such a great relationship with your sister's children. I have one brother who will never have his own kids, so it's just mine. I was hoping for more, but I didn't meet my husband until late in life. So instead, I fill my household with the 4 legged kind. I am down a dog and a rabbit and am waiting for that farm......


----------



## With Grace

It's snowing again...do I sound like a broken record (yes! A place where I can say the word "record" and you all know what I'm talking about!)

So the show got cancelled for today. I'm consoling myself with a Starbucks latte, one of my biggest vices. 

I love all these great stories! My life is so boring compared to all of yours LOL!

I did forget to mention, that while I have two boys, hubby did buy me a sweet little girl...she's a 5 pound miniature pinscher, and she's completely girly. That dog actually LOVES to put clothes and fancy collars on. She's ten now, and going grey along with me. I need to find a pic, she's one of the most spoiled dogs on earth.


----------



## With Grace

Here's Lizz, doing what she does best when she's not curled up on my lap reading Horse Forum with me. Sorry the pic isnt great, I need to upgrade my phone...


----------



## Country Woman

So the show got cancelled for today. I'm consoling myself with a Starbucks latte, one of my biggest vices.
What kind kind do you like. my favorite is a cinnamon dolce 
my daughter works there so It has its perks


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Here's Lizz, doing what she does best when she's not curled up on my lap reading Horse Forum with me. Sorry the pic isnt great, I need to upgrade my phone...


Awe Lizz is very cute


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> So the show got cancelled for today. I'm consoling myself with a Starbucks latte, one of my biggest vices.
> What kind kind do you like. my favorite is a cinnamon dolce
> my daughter works there so It has its perks


I'm a Cinnamon Dolce fan myself...ah yes, so you get the 30% discount (thru your daughter) I worked for Starbucks for quite a few years, LOVE the employee discount. It still hurts to pay full price for a coffee, but it became my addiction, and I've got to have my lattes!


----------



## chandra1313

TB Lover said:


> Great thread! I never had horses growing up ,but somehow always managed 2 find a way 2 be around them. At 31 my very sweet husband said "Why don't you quit taking lessons & get you own horse"? Now 27 yrs. later we have a "mini-farm", had 2 TB's for 23 & 19 yrs that passed on 2-2 1/2 yrs. ago & I find myself horse-less again. After loosing my beloved horses I typically said "NEVER AGAIN". I could not go through that heart ache. Well time does heal. I started volunteering @ an equine rescue & sure enough have found a pitiful, sweet little mare that came in close to death. We think she's over the critical phase, but has a LONG way to go be-4 being ready for adoption. Due to the nature of the Rescue we have NO info on her age, breed or past history. I've been volunteering for over a year now & am about the only one that has not adopted a horse that has come in. I've stuck to my original mantra "NEVER AGAIN". This little girl has gotten into my heart though. Would like some feedback please. I am 58 now, have some back problems, work full time as an RN & am a timid rider. My TB's were exceptional baby-sitters when it came to my abilities. Thanks for any comments and the NEW thread. TB Lover


Hi ;-) Your probably a lot better of a rider then you give yourself credit for. I would take my time with her and see if you can ride her with that same type of trust. If someone comes and adopts her before you reach that level then it just wasn't meant to be with that horse but now you know it can be again. Is there ever a time after 40 when the back doesn't hurt lol and who ever said you can't enjoy horses and ride just a little here and there. ;-)


----------



## Ladytrails

TB lover - I am about your age and I would say to you - go for it! If your heart is wrapped around this little mare and you want to adopt her, you should. Don't forget that if riding doesn't suit, you can always drive. I fell off and broke my back about 20 years ago and took up driving. I used my sweet QH mare and trained her myself after I spent a year trying to buy a pony and cart, unsuccessfully. She took to it like she'd done it forever and we put many miles on that cart. In fact, we wore out a pair of horseshoes - one shoe was in 2 pieces when the farrier pulled them. 

One of the perks of doing things when we're older is that we know what gives us joy. Maybe caring for the horses and finding them new homes is going to give you joy; maybe adopting will. Whichever - Do what gives you joy....!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Just got back....took a shorter ride today and cannot believe it is mid march in March and we were so HOT! ALMOST 80 here today.


----------



## Country Woman

I also love the Pumpkin Spice and Gingerbread lattes as well


----------



## farmpony84

Just got back from my riding lesson... Not going to be able to walk tomorrow! UUUUUGGGHHHH................ 

It's so funny because I ride all week and think I'm improving so much and then wham... lesson time! ****!

I'm really excited about this show season. My new trainer is wonderful. She is patient yet tough!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

farmpony84 said:


> Just got back from my riding lesson... Not going to be able to walk tomorrow! UUUUUGGGHHHH................
> 
> It's so funny because I ride all week and think I'm improving so much and then wham... lesson time! ****!
> 
> I'm really excited about this show season. My new trainer is wonderful. She is patient yet tough!!!!


that is wonderful news FarmPony 
I would be sore to after a lesson too


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I rode miss Patsy today and she was fired up!
I actually got to take the cattle dog I just adopted out for her first ride. She thoroughly enjoyed it!
Tomorrow Bill and I are taking the gaited horses trail riding, (our kids are with his oldest daughter)...having a steak in the woods for lunch.

Then at Six PM I have drill practice with Patsy. So I should be good and tired tomorrow night, maybe I can sleep for once!


----------



## outnabout

jennyandjesse said:


> View attachment 91759
> 
> 
> Did this work? This is me, my Jesse and my son Orrin last summer.


Everything in this pic is adorable! And yes you are incredibly young looking!


----------



## outnabout

With Grace said:


> Farmpony...no wonder Tiny called you out, you don't even look like you'd be allowed in a bar! Do you get carded everywhere you go?


No kidding ... haha pardon the pun  you look like you could easily pass for one of my high school students.


----------



## Hunter65

Soooo I get to the barn today. BO had left lunch out in the arena so I could feed and my sneaky pony got out of his paddock and had almost eaten all the hay. 5 horses lunch worth of hay. Sheesh no wonder he is fat.

Anyhoo here is a pict of my horse loving daughter this is when she was a counselor at a horse camp and her favorite horse stinky (poor guy foundered). She is now 21 and a pastry chef and moving 4 hours away next month :-(

This when she was 15


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> Just got back....took a shorter ride today and cannot believe it is mid march in March and we were so HOT! ALMOST 80 here today.


Oh yeah...rub it in why don't cha:wink:


----------



## farmpony84

We went fishing in the dark!


----------



## Country Woman

very cool Farm Pony 
that is a nice fish your son caught


----------



## Hunter65

You and me go fishin in the dark
lyin on our backs and countin the stars....


----------



## Country Woman

There is a horse for lease in my area for $50 a month 
but I need my own saddle 
he is a Standardbred 15:2


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> There is a horse for lease in my area for $50 a month
> but I need my own saddle
> he is a Standardbred 15:2



Woah thats a bargain! You gonna go see him??

And saddle shopping is my favorite kind of shopping...you'd have so much fun!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> There is a horse for lease in my area for $50 a month
> but I need my own saddle
> he is a Standardbred 15:2



Where CW?


----------



## Country Woman

in Cloverdale


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> in Cloverdale



I saw the ad good luck


----------



## Country Woman

I emailed her so I hope to here from her 
this will be in my budget


----------



## Hunter65

What kind of saddle you looking for my friend is selling her Aussie. I just sold my old one too bad, it was so comfy


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I just pmed you 
hoping to contact her tomorrow


----------



## Mellow Mel

Is that leaving the horse at their barn or bringing to your house?


----------



## jennyandjesse

OK, guess I have to play catch up or never sleep!

Susan: what kind of gaited horse do you ride? I just got into gaited this year. It's a lot harder than I thought and nobody down here knows anything about them. I had to take him to somebody over the summer just to learn to ride!

Outnabout: Thank you for the compliment. It's not the best picture of me, but these days we take more of our kids.

Hunter: We have a mini donkey we eats as much as any horse. Who said smaller means less food! (and less poop! HA)

CW: Good luck with leasing. I thought about leasing but would find it too hard to give the horse back when the time came. Standardbreds are supposed to be really good with kids.

It was almost 80 here yesterday. We are breaking all sorts of long standing records. I'll take it, but still worries me what July and August will bring. I hope we get some rain, I reseeded the pasture yesterday!


----------



## Ladytrails

Hoping my horse friends will keep their fingers crossed for me today. In an hour I leave to go pony-shopping about 3 hours away. He is everything I need, just hope that there is the chemistry that I want. He's a little bay quarter-pony, 12 hands, 16 years old, goes western and english, and has already raised 2 families of kids. Sound, sane, and healthy. No vices except that he plays games to be caught sometimes. He needs a new job. We've been looking for a pony for our great-nieces and -nephews to ride when they come visiting, since we have had to recently retire our 31 year old baby-sitter horse due to arthritis (she's earned her rest, don't you think?) Grandkids on the way in about 3-5 years...time to get the pony problem solved! My husband was up at 6 this morning to do his projects so that he could go with me. We're skipping church to be able to get there and back and still have a little daylight left to 'bond' with the little guy before dark. I'm trying not to get too excited but I think the fact that we're hauling the trailer is a clue.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Farmpony, I love your dog!


----------



## jennyandjesse

Ladytrails: good luck! It took me over a year to find my Jesse and I wish I would have taken a little longer. I have heard it can take years to get that special horse/pony. I hope that it works out for you! WOW 31?! I think she's due to retire. 16 is a great age for a kid's pony.


----------



## Ladytrails

My other old horse is 33..... I have Miss Ellie's son, Dallas, who's about 6 now. I figure when the new pony is ready to retire and the grandkids are a little bigger, Dallas will be the new grandkid pony. He's about 14-2 and really a people horse, so size wise and attitude wise, he has what it takes. He is on the 10-year plan to be a kid pony when he's 16. But he is not quite there yet, and our gaited horses are too much engine. for little kids.


----------



## jennyandjesse

My gaited horse too has too much get up and go, although he's the biggest teddy bear when they are around, so gentle. They can run up to him arms flappig and screaming, he doesn't bat an eye. If anybody else did that....... I think when they get older, they are 2 and 4, I will get a good ol' quarter horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl

good luck on the pony shopping-love your plans.


----------



## With Grace

Good luck horse shopping today Ladytrails! Boy are those sellers going to be excited to see you pull up with your trailer LOL!

Its snowing, but I'm heading to the barn for my Sunday ride with my riding buddy. I love Sundays, starting the day off at the barn always starts my week off perfectly.

CW - can't wait to hear how this potential lease horse goes - have you heard back from the lady?


----------



## Country Woman

Mellow Mel said:


> Is that leaving the horse at their barn or bringing to your house?


the horse is located at a barn close to me


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Good luck horse shopping today Ladytrails! Boy are those sellers going to be excited to see you pull up with your trailer LOL!
> 
> Its snowing, but I'm heading to the barn for my Sunday ride with my riding buddy. I love Sundays, starting the day off at the barn always starts my week off perfectly.
> 
> CW - can't wait to hear how this potential lease horse goes - have you heard back from the lady?


no I have not 
I have to text her but don't know how to do it so hubby 
will help me with that


----------



## Foxhunter

I too hope that this horse works out for you CW.

Been a good sunny/cloudy day here, we did have a short sharp shower first thing - just when I was out in the field.

So, lots to do, Em was not working today so I turned them all out. Mucked out and filled the chicken feeders remembering to add the wormer. By the time I finished it was late morning so I had my Sunday treat of a fried breakfast. 
Need to do so much indoors but on a day like this there are better things to do outside.

This coming week is supposed to be sunny, so we should be able to finish the garden. 

Everyone laughs at the Eden Project but I sorted through the plants in there and most have survived which is a bonus as most were just pulled out the planters and thrown in there. 

Unfortunately when I turned the horses out two of them were still coughing. I have a wonderful herbal product I use which helps to fight these things off, don't know what they would be like if they hadn't been on it. I heard that two people have had horses put down because of the virus, it made them so sick. Of course this means that I am going to ache when we do start riding again!

CW I meant to say earlier that I am glad I am not the only one who needs mens shoes because of the width! My plates of meat (feet) have spread over the years though they were never narrow.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Stan said:


> Should make for an entertaining day. :shock:


So how did your ride go? I haven't ridden in a few weeks myself. Had quite the time last feb. and won't leave the arena for a time.


----------



## Cacowgirl

No riding here this W/E-it's been windy, cold, w/some rain & snow. Should start getting better after Tuesday. Did buy some DVD's yesterday, so have some new stuff to watch.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Whatcha watching? Me, I'm playing on the computer. Windy here too with the threat of rain. Hubby is gone all day, so can't go out and ride anyway. Aupposed to rain tommorrow and Tues., then hubby goes back to work for two whole days. So no riding until the weekend, hope hope.


----------



## outnabout

CW and Ladytrails, good luck and can't wait to hear news about the new horse & pony! 
I woke up feeling yucky today and so didn't make it to the barn. Bummer because I really wanted to get a good ride with my mare this morning, as tomorrow it is supposed to be stormy and lots of rain through Tuesday. My mare and colt are in pastures and the colt pasture has no shelter, so if it hails as they say it might tomorrow night I may pull him in to the barn and wait the storms out. Would hate for him to get hit on the head with golf-ball sized hail!
Also go back to work tomorrow after our Spring Break, and then there is parent conference night in the evening. That makes two days away from the horses. I am always so ready to go back after even one day away! The young girl who feeds when I can't be there is earning her money today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Jennyandjess...I ride a gaited horse. never had before in my life. I was looking for a qh but i got my twh because of his solidness and personality. I pretty much ride him like a qh because due to his conformation he is not a natural gaiter...but I am with you...not easy to figure out...no one i know rides one.


----------



## Country Woman

I still have not heard from the lady but hopefully soon


----------



## jennyandjesse

Mel: so Pip is a TWH? Gorgous! I actually found some people willing to share gaited secrets online with me. Then I went to a saddle fitter who raises Peruvians. Between all these people and the TON of reading I have done (and youtube) I have gotten my horse to gait. I would much rather trot and pace, but that just means laziness since gaiting is hard work! I have been invited to go to a western dressage with gaited horses next sat. I don't know if I can go because I have a farrier coming and hubby can't hold horses and watch kids!

I looked specifically for a TWH because they are supposed to be so calm and gentle around children. Mine is gentle enough, but very spooky about everything! He does a 180 rather than looking at whatever. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason that I can see. I hate it when he plants his feet and refuses to move! I think when my kids are old enough, I will have to look for a QH, although I am partial to the TWH now!


----------



## jennyandjesse

I meant HE would much rather trot. His trot is aweful!


----------



## chandra1313

Ladytrails said:


> Hoping my horse friends will keep their fingers crossed for me today. In an hour I leave to go pony-shopping about 3 hours away. He is everything I need, just hope that there is the chemistry that I want. He's a little bay quarter-pony, 12 hands, 16 years old, goes western and english, and has already raised 2 families of kids. Sound, sane, and healthy. No vices except that he plays games to be caught sometimes. He needs a new job. We've been looking for a pony for our great-nieces and -nephews to ride when they come visiting, since we have had to recently retire our 31 year old baby-sitter horse due to arthritis (she's earned her rest, don't you think?) Grandkids on the way in about 3-5 years...time to get the pony problem solved! My husband was up at 6 this morning to do his projects so that he could go with me. We're skipping church to be able to get there and back and still have a little daylight left to 'bond' with the little guy before dark. I'm trying not to get too excited but I think the fact that we're hauling the trailer is a clue.


 
I love going with my hubby on equine adventures  So much fun and so much to talk about love it. Hope he's all that and a bag of chips ;-)


----------



## Northernstar

jennyandjesse said:


> I meant HE would much rather trot. His trot is aweful!


My mare (QH) has _the _bounciest trot in the world! Quite challenging for this not-so-perfect rider. Canter is lovely, however


----------



## Ladytrails

Well, back at home with the new pony. Can't get pics to upload so that's for later. He's a quarter pony/Shetland cross, looks like Shetland in the front with the lovely mane and face, but a quarter horse caboose. Dark bay with the lighter muzzle, and sturdy old-fashioned Shetland legs with feathers. No white except for a little star, and of course his "kids" named him Star 16 years ago so Star he is. His ground manners are good, and his little rider showed him off well today. His only vice is that he requires treats to be caught. Interestingly enough, he will come for one treat and stand while you halter him. So, really, it's not like the old ponies of my youth where you had to trick them. I spent some time in our arena with him, asking him to whoa and allow me to walk up without treats. If he took off, I kept his feet moving until he would stop and stand. Took about 10 times around the arena and then he stopped and turned to me and waited for me to approach. Now he's coming up to me and generally following me like a puppy most of the time, hoping for a random cookie and scratch. Eventually I expect we won't need cookies at all, as it wasn't required after the first few minutes today. He let my husband and our friend walk right up to him, no problems at all. 

Tomorrow the vet comes so we'll do the vet check and get him caught up on his teeth and shots and advice on diet so he doesn't get too heavy. Now all we need is a child to ride him!


----------



## Country Woman

would love to see some pictures of your horse


----------



## Ladytrails

*Star, the Quarter Pony*

Here he is, Star the quarter pony/Shetland cross. These are right after he was unloaded and introduced to the grass in the arena, not good for confo at all and not good to see his pretty face. 

He has quite the hay belly, which is less noticeable when he's trotting around the arena.  His coat is shedding out by the handsfuls, but what's left is silky soft. He's a cutie. Can't wait to see what the vet says tomorrow, he thinks he's coming to work on 5 horses and I need to call him to tell him to bring the shots and so forth for 6!


----------



## jennyandjesse

He is sooooo cute!!! Sounds like he had no problems joining up with you. Doesn't sound hard to catch at all!


----------



## Ladytrails

Thanks, Jenny - I'm hoping that he likes me without treats, too!  He had the tables turned on him today; I think in the past they've waited for him to stop. My approach is that *I* decide when he stops... You could just see the wheels turning inside that cute little head!


----------



## chandra1313

He is a cutie pie.


----------



## With Grace

Aw that pony is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Country Woman

very cute pony


----------



## jennyandjesse

Well, today it's supposed to rain. I am hoping that grass I planted works out in the pasture. It's just regular grass, we don't have any fancy pasture seed in this area! I love living in a small town, but sometimes it's very frustrating!

Hubby is going to build yet another fence. When we first went out to the farm, all the fences were down and had to be rebuilt. Then we got the mini donkey who was an escape artist, so we had to put a third strand up. We weren't supposed to be out there this long so didn't do anything real permenant. We decided that we needed to have another area in which to rotate them to so the main pasture can stand and grow. We have to do this way down in the woods on swampy land since his mother doesn't want them to ruin the paddock up by the barn. Thers is a bit of solid ground, but not much. So that means hauling hay way down below and stretching hose down to the woods. Hubby thinks it will be ok, but the horses will have to be down there for a couple months. Expecially if it's going to be hot AND dry this year. I wonder if he will let me bring the straw down there too...

Hubby is so good to me. He wasn't raised that animals are living breathing things. If they didn't have a purpose, they weren't needed. He is being real patient with me while I "pamper and spoil" my horse. This usually generates more work for him. He would rather I get into something cheaper like riding a bike or kayaking.

I am off to look at farms today. They are over our price range, but we have been looking for over 5 years. I could write a horror book about all the places we have looked at. I can't believe how some people live! Especially when they are older. I hope my kids have enough compassion to help me out when needed to I don't end up living in the squalor I have seen. Sheesh!

I was hoping to ride somtime today. I was going to be brave and take Jesse for a little trail ride. I usually ride down the gravel roads and seldom haul him anywhere. It's hard with that donkey who gets out and tries to follow if I'm gone too long. Oh well, it's supposed to rain today anyway.


----------



## Mellow Mel

adorable pony!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Went to DC to see the cherry blossoms! Pretty!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

love the cherry blossom pictures-all I see out my windows is snow.


----------



## Mellow Mel

CRAZY weather! Snow in places there is normally not and hitting 80 in Michigan for the rest of the week!


----------



## With Grace

The sun is finally out today! Yay!

jennyandjesse - your donkey sounds like a hoot! So nice to have a supportive hubby, huh? Mine goes back and forth, some days is grumpy about me spending so much time at the barn, some days very supportive in helping me find the right horse.

farmpony - beautiful pics! I've never been to DC, looks fun!

No riding for me today, have too much going on. Am trying to patiently wait for my new girth to get here from SmartPak so that I can start riding in my new A/P saddle. Plans are to save my dressage saddle for shows and school in the A/P saddle, which I can leave at the barn. Hubby was a little miffed that I needed two saddles...my trainer was surprised I only have two LOL!


----------



## farmpony84

My hubby go's back and forth in the supportive mode as well. He's been really good lately. I switched trainers and he has taken me to every lesson which is crazy because he usually refuses. I'm going to have to start taking myself though. I'm terrified to turn around there because it's a really busy facility and there are cars everywhere. 

DC is a beautiful city. I made my husband take me to NY for my birthday and while it is a really neat place and I had a really great time while I was there, it never compares to DC. It's really clean (for the most part - it's got some pretty scary places). We found a really nice resturaunt w/ outside service and the food was AWESOME! I gorged myself and then we had to walk a gazillion miles to get back to the car but still... It was really nice. Usually when we go, it is so cold outside that we are darting from one museum to the next or it is so hot outside that we are drenched in sweat. Yesterday was a gorgeous day....


----------



## Hunter65

I wish spring would get here. Hailing/snowing in parts of our area and we don't get a lot of snow. The other side of the country which usually gets winter is basking in the warmth. grrr


----------



## Speed Racer

Farm, I don't know where you're driving from, but why not park at one of the Metro stations and take the subway into the city? That's what I've always done when I wanted to play tourist in DC. 

The Mall where the Smithsonian museums and art galleries are located is my favorite part of DC. I'm also a big fan of Old Town Alexandria, and Arlington has some killer ethnic restaurants.

I love living in south central VA, but I do miss the restaurants and culture of the DC area. I had season tickets to the BSO for many years.


----------



## With Grace

farmpony - do you trailer your horse to your lessons? I'm going to have to do that once I find my horse (I'm getting closer!). The barn I'm at isn't a dressage barn, and my dressage trainer is a 45 minute drive. So I take English Equitation classes once a week at my barn, then every other weekend I drive out for my dressage lesson. I haven't yet learned to pull our trailer, I better start figuring that out! I'm not good at backing up trailers, the thought of it terrifies me.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> farmpony - do you trailer your horse to your lessons? I'm going to have to do that once I find my horse (I'm getting closer!). The barn I'm at isn't a dressage barn, and my dressage trainer is a 45 minute drive. So I take English Equitation classes once a week at my barn, then every other weekend I drive out for my dressage lesson. I haven't yet learned to pull our trailer, I better start figuring that out! I'm not good at backing up trailers, the thought of it terrifies me.



I hate backing up too, but have been practicing. Some of the parks we go to you have to back in and I have had to ask people to back in for me otherwise I would be holding up a whole lot of other people. Pulling a trailer forward is easy. My hubby used to drive too fast on corners and brake too hard so I took him for a drive with him in the trailer and showed him what it was like. He drives with a lot more care now lol.


----------



## Country Woman

farmpony84 said:


> Went to DC to see the cherry blossoms! Pretty!!!


very pretty scenery Farm Pony


----------



## farmpony84

Speed - We had the dog. Normally we park at Springfield and metro in so that we don't have to deal w/ traffic but with the dog we had to drive all the way in. Luckily it was a Sunday afternoon so we were able to find parking. When we do drive all the way in we try to park somewhere near the mall but we parked on the river since we came to see the Cherry Blossoms.

We ate at, I think it was called Elephant and Castle or something like that. It was really good and the prices were pretty fair.... I really love going there. I haven't been to the zoo in a couple years though. I'm thinking I need to make a trip soon. 

Grace - I do haul to my lessons, it's about an hours drive... I can actually maneuver my trailer fairly well but the way this place is set up there is fence to one side and trailers to the other and then I'd have to back into a parking area that has cars on either side and I'm so chicken!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

farmpony84 said:


> My hubby go's back and forth in the supportive mode as well. He's been really good lately. I switched trainers and he has taken me to every lesson which is crazy because he usually refuses. I'm going to have to start taking myself though. I'm terrified to turn around there because it's a really busy facility and there are cars everywhere.
> 
> DC is a beautiful city. I made my husband take me to NY for my birthday and while it is a really neat place and I had a really great time while I was there, it never compares to DC. It's really clean (for the most part - it's got some pretty scary places). We found a really nice resturaunt w/ outside service and the food was AWESOME! I gorged myself and then we had to walk a gazillion miles to get back to the car but still... It was really nice. Usually when we go, it is so cold outside that we are darting from one museum to the next or it is so hot outside that we are drenched in sweat. Yesterday was a gorgeous day....


My son lives in DC and my daughter lives in Brooklyn. I say it's the furthest they can get from the Midwest and still be in the continental US. Both very interesting places to visit, though I'm always glad to get home. DC in cherry blossom time is something we haven't experienced yet - your pictures are wondrous! My son says it's the 3 weeks of the year where DC weather is tolerable.


----------



## Ladytrails

farmpony84 said:


> We ate at, I think it was called Elephant and Castle or something like that. It was really good and the prices were pretty fair.... I really love going there. I haven't been to the zoo in a couple years though. I'm thinking I need to make a trip soon.


If it's the Elephant and Castle, I love that place. It has the best pot pies if you want traditional English pub fare!


----------



## farmpony84

Ladytrails said:


> If it's the Elephant and Castle, I love that place. It has the best pot pies if you want traditional English pub fare!


I almost got the pot pie but I ended up getting the Jamestown Chicken. It was really good, although I could have done w/out the mushrooms and the spinache and artichoke dip... OH MY GOSH!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Hubby tried to teach me to back up last year with our jetski trailer. FAIL! That thing is so short, every move I made would have us jack knifed...I was so embarrassed. People at the boat launch were smirking at me.

I guess a three horse will be easier to back since it's longer, I just need to take hubby this weekend, go get the trailer hitched up at the barn and then pull it to my trainers empty, so I feel ok once there's a horse in it. My biggest fear is that the highway I take to my trainer is one of the most dangerous in the state, is one lane lots of the way and full of semis. I'm such a weenie!


----------



## With Grace

farmpony84 said:


> I almost got the pot pie but I ended up getting the Jamestown Chicken. It was really good, although I could have done w/out the mushrooms and the spinache and artichoke dip... OH MY GOSH!!!!


This is making me hungry!! I have such a weakness for good food


----------



## Ladytrails

farmpony84 said:


> I almost got the pot pie but I ended up getting the Jamestown Chicken. It was really good, although I could have done w/out the mushrooms and the spinache and artichoke dip... OH MY GOSH!!!!


One should always be cautious when starting with spinach and artichoke dip....that stuff is additive!


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace said:


> Hubby tried to teach me to back up last year with our jetski trailer. FAIL! That thing is so short, every move I made would have us jack knifed...I was so embarrassed. People at the boat launch were smirking at me.
> 
> I guess a three horse will be easier to back since it's longer, I just need to take hubby this weekend, go get the trailer hitched up at the barn and then pull it to my trainers empty, so I feel ok once there's a horse in it. My biggest fear is that the highway I take to my trainer is one of the most dangerous in the state, is one lane lots of the way and full of semis. I'm such a weenie!


Me, too. I took the trailer to a big parking lot after hours, and practiced getting it into the spaces. It's harder than it looks because you can't see the lines on the parking lot in the truck mirrors - at least when you're trying to park between 2 other trailers or cars, you can see them in the mirrors. I also read on here that if you put your hand at the bottom of the steering wheel and turn in the direction you want, it works. That worked for me.  And, going a little bit at a time, checking, and doing it over if needed. As long as you don't get in a hurry, you'll be fine. Ray Hunt said about horses (and it applies to trailer parking) "go slow to go fast". And, people laughing or honking at you is *not an emergency*. They have to wait on you even if they don't like it. Life goes on.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going on Wednesday to see the horse and talk to the owner 
and go from there 
I not sure why I need a HCBC membership though


----------



## Cacowgirl

What is that membership? Horseman Back Country or something? Who said you needed it?


----------



## Country Woman

Horse Council of BC. the owner of the horse I maybe leasing said I may need it


----------



## Cacowgirl

If you lease- will the horse stay at the owner's place, or will you be moving it? Are you going to take some lessons or does it depend on what you want to do w/the horse & whatever training it already has?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman. I am enjoying hearing about your "riding quest"..thanks so much for sharing it with us all.
It is neat for me to meet horse lover's from all over the world! Amazing.
Lady Trails and With Grace,
I sympathize with the trailer fear. I have it too! Last night I had to go to practice by myself and drive home all tired, which doesn't help my nerves.
But I "cowgirl up"...and do it because I love riding drill.


----------



## cmarie

If your leasing I don't know why you would need a membership unless the owner has something to do with the club? and is trying to get in some revenue.


----------



## Country Woman

I will have to ask her when I see the horse on Wed 
I also need a western saddle too 
So I am looking around I am thinking of a Wintec or Aussie saddle 
A friend of mine knows of an Aussie saddle for sale


----------



## Ladytrails

I bought a wintec Western and love it. It's raggedy now but has thousands of miles and is over 15 years old. It's very comfy, unless you compare it to the cushy seats, and has worn well. I also have had an Aussie, loved it, too but it doesn't fit any of my horses at the moment.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hubby tried to teach me to back up last year with our jetski trailer. FAIL! That thing is so short, every move I made would have us jack knifed...I was so embarrassed. People at the boat launch were smirking at me.
> 
> I guess a three horse will be easier to back since it's longer, I just need to take hubby this weekend, go get the trailer hitched up at the barn and then pull it to my trainers empty, so I feel ok once there's a horse in it. My biggest fear is that the highway I take to my trainer is one of the most dangerous in the state, is one lane lots of the way and full of semis. I'm such a weenie!



My fried drives a semi for a living and she hopped in my truck saying no problem. Hahahahahahahaha on her she was jack knifed a ton of times lololol


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I am going on Wednesday to see the horse and talk to the owner
> and go from there
> I not sure why I need a HCBC membership though



Legal issues, I have to have HCBC where I board. Its in case anything happens you are insured.

http://www.hcbc.ca/


----------



## Cacowgirl

Country Woman-we are hoping you find a horse to ride & have fun on & that things will work out well for you. Do you know very much about the horse you are going to look at? Is he ridden very often by his owner? Would you be hacking out or riding on the property? So Wed is the big day? I'll bet your're pretty excited, eh?


----------



## Speed Racer

With Grace said:


> Hubby tried to teach me to back up last year with our jetski trailer. FAIL! That thing is so short, every move I made would have us jack knifed.


The shorter the tongue, the easier it is to jack knife. 

I have a larger BP trailer now, and it's much easier to maneuver backward than the smaller one.

When I want to practice backing up, I hitch up and go to the nearest school parking lot on a Saturday or Sunday. Nobody to bother you, and you can take as long as you want.


----------



## farmpony84

I have backed all the way up my driveway from the barn to the house and I've backed into spaces between trailers for camping but I'm scared at the facility that I am riding at because I'm terrified I'll clip a car...


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> Country Woman-we are hoping you find a horse to ride & have fun on & that things will work out well for you. Do you know very much about the horse you are going to look at? Is he ridden very often by his owner? Would you be hacking out or riding on the property? So Wed is the big day? I'll bet your're pretty excited, eh?


Yes I am excited Wednesday I am just meeting the woman and her horse 
to see if I am a good match


----------



## Mellow Mel

she does not have a saddle you can use? Lots of times that is part of the lease because if you buy a saddle that fits this horse, may not fit the horse you buy or lease next...


----------



## Country Woman

not its being fixed at the moment 
but I will not be riding right off because he has not been ridden since Dec


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> farmpony - do you trailer your horse to your lessons? I'm going to have to do that once I find my horse (I'm getting closer!). The barn I'm at isn't a dressage barn, and my dressage trainer is a 45 minute drive. So I take English Equitation classes once a week at my barn, then every other weekend I drive out for my dressage lesson. I haven't yet learned to pull our trailer, I better start figuring that out! I'm not good at backing up trailers, the thought of it terrifies me.


Brings back many not so fond memories! I was useless at reversing a trailer. I got one stuck in a very muddy area between two cattle barns with two horses up. I jack knifed many times - broke both rear lights on the Land Rover. I was very flustered and frustrated took it out by throwing mud at the cattle who all thought it was feed time! 

That did it for me and I practised until it was second nature.

The thing to remember is that the moment the trailer starts to turn straighten your wheel. 

The hardest thing I have to reverse is anything hitched to the six wheel ATV - that seems to go wherever it wants which is never in the correct direction! This is mainly because there is little lock on the bike which is heavy to turn at the best of times.


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter said:


> Brings back many not so fond memories! I was useless at reversing a trailer. I got one stuck in a very muddy area between two cattle barns with two horses up. I jack knifed many times - broke both rear lights on the Land Rover. I was very flustered and frustrated took it out by throwing mud at the cattle who all thought it was feed time!
> 
> That did it for me and I practised until it was second nature.
> 
> The thing to remember is that the moment the trailer starts to turn straighten your wheel.
> 
> The hardest thing I have to reverse is anything hitched to the six wheel ATV - that seems to go wherever it wants which is never in the correct direction! This is mainly because there is little lock on the bike which is heavy to turn at the best of times.


Oh dear....If I break the tail lights on the Land Rover I think hubby would be the one throwing mud...on another note I am excited to see someone else pulling with a Rover! It is honest to goodness the best truck we've owned for pulling, handles the weight better than any pickup (for bumper pulls) and drives like a dream with even three horses back there (or so hubby says, I have yet to pull it with anyone in it, hubby made me pull it home after we bought it...heart pounding and I needed a shower afterwards from sweating the whole drive home!)


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
just here for a moment


----------



## Stan

jennyandjesse said:


> So how did your ride go? I haven't ridden in a few weeks myself. Had quite the time last feb. and won't leave the arena for a time.


The weather has turned to rubbish, very heavy rain, and vast flooding. 24 hours dumped more rain than we have had for the months of feb and march. Another low pressure due to hit tonight or early morning. So no riding, looks like her first ride will be on Saturday weather permitting. More excitement, its the day of the trek, could be 70 plus horse. Ill practice hanging on for the next few days that should prep me for the ride. :shock: wishfull thinking


----------



## Country Woman

Yea we are having weird weather here too snow, wind,sun rain and hail
sometimes all in 1 day


----------



## joachim

Morning @all,

wow, a thread for mature people over 40, I think I gonna love this.

I do remember my grandpa had a fruit farm and used horses for work. I still remember his chestnut ‘Hector’. In the late 60s he retired and sold the farm, Hector went to a farmer in the neighbourhood. For the next 38 years I was in cars, especially in American muscle cars. Restored some and still own a vintage Corvette and a ’67 Mustang convertible.

When our little daughter turned four we spent a week on a ranch to show her animals, colts and horses. One evening I was in the stable and had a look at the horses. And there was one that looks like Hector. The rancher asked me ‘You want to ride him?’ And I replied ‘Well, it is some 30 years away I was horseback, I will blame myself for sure..’ 

Well, the next morning I tried Locardo and it was nice and I think he ignited a flame. In the meanwhile we do own two horses and are looking for a third one. I still do remember the way my grandpa treated his horse and I think he would like the way I tread ours.


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Oh dear....If I break the tail lights on the Land Rover I think hubby would be the one throwing mud...on another note I am excited to see someone else pulling with a Rover! It is honest to goodness the best truck we've owned for pulling, handles the weight better than any pickup (for bumper pulls) and drives like a dream with even three horses back there (or so hubby says, I have yet to pull it with anyone in it, hubby made me pull it home after we bought it...heart pounding and I needed a shower afterwards from sweating the whole drive home!)



I have owned many LRs over the years but my favourite was an ex-army radio controlled one I bought cheaply. It was soft topped. went anywhere and pulled anything! Only thing against it was that it was very thirsty. Gas tanks were under the front seats (there were two tanks) 

I still find it amazing the size of the some trailers in the US.We only have bumper pulls and two horse trailers in the UK. Some trailers will take three horses, two facing forward and one loaded from a front ramp standing in front of the other two with head going between them - horrible things! 
The laws here regarding the weight of the towing vehicle and trailer laden are strict and so big trailers are out.

if you have more than two horses then most people have a horsebox. Horses travel better in them and many riders have luxury living quarters in them. Mind you, these wagons cost as much as a house!

Now, if you passed your driving test after 1994 then you have to take a trailer test to tow anything. 


We are getting on with the garden, done all the weeding, done some seed planting in the green house. Yesterday I started to prune a couple of the old apple tree, don't think they have been done in the last twenty years. It is the wrong time to do them and add to that all I know about pruning them is what I have read on the internet! 
You should see me hacking away, I have taken out a lot of biggish branches that was from two of the 'smaller' trees. Chainsaw massacre has nothing on me!

For years Ron, an elderly man worked in the garden. He 'retired' early last year due to health, we see him daily as he brings the newspapers, and still does many odd jobs like sharpening the chainsaw and other implements, but due to a hernia he cannot lift anything much but he came and mowed the lawns which were looking like a hayfield, bless him, he is pleased to be doing something useful and as I hate mowing only to pleased for him to do it. The chap who has taken over from Ron has gone sick with a heart problem (irregular heartbeat) he had his heart stopped and restarted and all was well but it has recurred again. 

Nice sunny day ahead though it is cloudy at the moment. All the chickens (and there are a lot of them) are having a swimming lesson this morning, I dunk them in a container of Neem oil mix to keep red mite away. I am sure they hate it more than I do. Then the dogs will be done as there are a few ticks about. 

Back to the grindstone!


----------



## RenexArabs

I'll be here in 6 months... 

K


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I have found the best way to back your trailer is very, very slowly.
I turn the wheel ever so slightly, and then straiten the wheel back and then turn and so forth, that keeps it from jackknifing.
I guess being a farmer's wife and having to back gravity wagons, and manure spreaders all day, makes it easy for me.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Stan: What is the "trek" you're going on?

Joachim: I sometimes wonder if I should have spent money on a new car rather than a horse. We purchased a truck, a trailer and the horse for what I think a new used car would have cost.

Renexarabs: I don't think anybody would mind if you got here early.

To all who are talking about backing trailers, I don't go anywhere that doesn't have a circle driveway or turn around LOL. Sometimes I drive around the country block which could put me a few miles out of my way!


----------



## Country Woman

RenexArabs said:


> I'll be here in 6 months...
> 
> K


you can be here now


----------



## Ponyhorselover

I am young but mature


----------



## Speed Racer

It's been my experience that the kids who say they're 'mature for their age' usually aren't. :twisted:


----------



## Ponyhorselover

Speed Racer said:


> It's been my experience that the kids who say they're 'mature for their age' usually aren't. :twisted:


Ya sure I'm probably more mature than you


----------



## Country Woman

Still waiting for the woman to get back to me


----------



## jennyandjesse

Country Woman said:


> Still waiting for the woman to get back to me


Could you try to get ahold of her? What questions were you still waiting on? How frustrating to wait when you want something so badly!

It's drizzling out here today.  Not enough to stay indoors, but annoying enough that I don't want to ride in it. I might have to wait until this weekend. I may be going to a gaited western dressage clinic on saturday. How fun would that be?


----------



## farmpony84

Speed Racer said:


> It's been my experience that the kids who say they're 'mature for their age' usually aren't. :twisted:


I just got called a mean girl. A man. a full grown man. Just hung up on me. He hung up on me and then told my boss that I am a mean girl. A mean girl! How rude!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^awww you don't seem mean to me Farm Pony.

Country Woman, I am sorry you are still waiting.

I have to go to an emergency extra drill practice tonight.

There are some people new to drill and we are running out of time.

I am so tired....already rode Patsy today. I guess us old girls better "cowgirl up".


----------



## texasgal

49 .. I'd love to join ya'll, but I'm not going to read 95 pages to catch up!

So, "Hi, ya'll" .. from Texas.

I currently have one Arabian mare, Charm.


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> 49 .. I'd love to join ya'll, but I'm not going to read 95 pages to catch up!
> 
> So, "Hi, ya'll" .. from Texas.
> 
> I currently have one Arabian mare, Charm.



You should its some good readin

and welcome to the club lol


----------



## stable antics

*stable-antics.com*

Hi I'm over 40, im from the UK , have rheumatoid arthritis, and still have horses..I ride most days, and my gorgeous mare Hattie keeps me going everyday. I love these animals so much I decided to build a website all about them, about livery yards and the horsey people in them. I felt Ive had that much experience with horses that I needed to write about them. The website is growing and growing as I put up more pages everyday. I get quite excited when someone posts their own stable antics to me. I also love to visit other cool horse forums to see other peoples horses and experiences and this particular post grabbed my attention, .. So glad to see other 'mature' horsey peeps out there, but as someone said above, Im not sure Im particularly mature in my outlook.:-o Please feel free to drop in and visit me at...

stable-antics.com

X:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Texas Gal


----------



## jennyandjesse

Farmpony: Some people are just looking to find meaness no matter where. It usually has to do with their own dissappointment. Don't take it personaly, I think you're awesome!

Texasgal: You don't have to read per say, but skimming would get you into the swing of what we talk about. Welcome! I love Texas! I have one horse a TWH and a mini donkey.


----------



## Country Woman

I will check out the web site


----------



## Country Woman

I think you are awesome too Farm Pony


----------



## farmpony84

Even when I fart...?


----------



## With Grace

Woah I have some catching up to do here!

Foxhunter - LOL yes, LR's are so very thirsty! This is our first, we've owned it for 4 years, we will own it until the wheels fall off and buy another, we're crazy about our Rover! Plus, now that we have the three horse, the only other option is an F250, and that's just not gonna happen...

CW - the waiting is the worst! I'm not an impatient person, but waiting for a phone call or an email about a horse makes me almost OCD...checking the phone every other minute for email, text or voicemails...hope you hear from her soon!

Farm - LOL that you are a mean girl...I think you're RAD! 

Oh and welcome all you new "mature" peoples...chat now, catch up later! This thread goes in all directions and new chatters make it even more fun!

I rode today, we worked on leg yielding and halts. She was getting a little rusty...and then she started to get sassy about working, tried to pull through the bit, then not wanting to stay up in the bridle, then looking for reasons to spook. She got the stern "knock it off mare" quite a few times this morning.


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> I just got called a mean girl. A man. a full grown man. Just hung up on me. He hung up on me and then told my boss that I am a mean girl. A mean girl! How rude!


Take the girl part as a compliment. 

People can be so rude - and I love it when they are.

When I was flying back to the UK the flights were held up with ad storms over Chicago, nothing anyone could do about it, one of those things sent to try us.
By the time my flight landed in Chicago from Denver, it was nearly 4 hours late.
The place was chaos with the staff doing their best to reschedule delayed customers.
A man in front of me was so rude to a young woman that she was nearly in tears. I tapped him on his arm and said, in my best upper crust voice, "Excuse me Sir, is it your birthday?"

"No, it isn't. Why do you ask?"
"I thought it must be your birthday treat to yourself to be so rude to someone who is being polite and trying her best. Obviously I was wrong, you are just a very rude person."

He really didn't know what to say to that and several people were smiling at his flustering. He then tried to say that he had a very important meeting to go to and it couldn't start without him. I just said, "Well, they will have to wait then won't they? Being rude is not going to get you there faster!"

He was then more polite to the girl and actually apologised. 

Nothing upsets someone who is riled more than when the object of their annoyance remains pleasant and polite! It is just the same as working with the animals, if you get annoyed or flustered then they will react adversely. 

*Welcome to the newcomers.*

I am about to have a shower and go to bed. Totally worn out, aching like I have never used any muscles before!
I dug over five large veggie plots, I was going to rotovated them but there are deep rooted weeds in there so they needed to come up. I tell you, there is no need for 'Keep Fit' classes, take up gardening instead. Step aerobics as foot goes up onto the fork, pressure as it pushes the fork into the ground, all the bending to pick out weeds, weight lifting to empty the filled skips of weeds. All this done with extra weight training from the mud stuck to your boots. 

Catch you all later.


----------



## Country Woman

CW - the waiting is the worst! I'm not an impatient person, but waiting for a phone call or an email about a horse makes me almost OCD...checking the phone every other minute for email, text or voicemails...hope you hear from her soon!
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page97/#ixzz1pgs4b8cc


Well I think we may go Thursday but if it does not work out 
I am not giving up 
​


----------



## Country Woman

I am happy you got to ride today With Grace


----------



## chandra1313

*Me and Moon*

My mare Moon she is a quarter horse.


----------



## Walkamile

Good looking girl Chandra. Is that you "peeking" over her back?

Boy, our weather is strange, but I'm not complaining. Close to 80 today, but Wed. and Thurs. should be in the 80's! Poor horses, still have their winter coats on.


----------



## Cat

I just gotta ask - if there is a section for teens and now a thread for 40+ - where does that leave those of us in our 20s and 30s?


----------



## Country Woman

chandra1313 said:


> My mare Moon she is a quarter horse.


How tall is Moon


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Gosh I am pooped...here is a picture of us warming up.
I guess we are riding again tomorrow night.
I look so darn fat in all the pictures...UUGH.


----------



## texasgal

Cat said:


> I just gotta ask - if there is a section for teens and now a thread for 40+ - where does that leave those of us in our 20s and 30s?


The entire remaining forum ?? *shrug*


----------



## With Grace

Cat said:


> I just gotta ask - if there is a section for teens and now a thread for 40+ - where does that leave those of us in our 20s and 30s?


Well, its been tried a few times, but here's the section for you...maybe you can keep it going?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-under-40-a-112060/


----------



## Cat

Thanks With Grace!


----------



## Country Woman

I knew it was here some where lol 
I treated myself to Starbucks I got a cinnamon dolce latte


----------



## Country Woman

I walked there and took the bus back and hubby does not know


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I walked there and took the bus back and hubby does not know


Lol....now youre hiding your starbucks addiction:lol:

I ask for starbucks gift cards for every holiday, then hubby cant say anything about my frequent visits!


----------



## chandra1313

Thanks Walkamile, yeah its me ;-) I've been brushing and grooming her to get her winter coat off a lot and she is starting to slick out except on her belly ;0) Yeah its in the 80s here, my sister just moved back to Kentucky from Washington and she is kind of shocked at how warm it is here, but it was that way last year here we barely had what I would call a spring.


----------



## jennyandjesse

Cat said:


> I just gotta ask - if there is a section for teens and now a thread for 40+ - where does that leave those of us in our 20s and 30s?


 
Hello! How about starting your own thread? I'm sure there are others in your same age group wondering the same thing! Good luck!


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace posted a link to the Mature under 40 thread, just a few posts back.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

chandra, how stunning! We barely got a spring and it is OHIO.


----------



## Country Woman

still no word on the horse yet


----------



## texasgal

Country Woman said:


> still no word on the horse yet


:-( That stinks!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm hoping you hear soon on the horse. 

Did you realize that we're just about a dozen posts away from 1000 posts on this thread! Woo hoo!

It's been a good one!


----------



## Country Woman

I hope I will hear from her soon 

either way I am going to be hopeful


----------



## Country Woman

wow we have a lot of posts here


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman I am hoping that you hear something very soon.

I have big old saddle sores on my legs and another 3 hour practice tonight.

I bought a pair of "Kerret"s riding tights. I hope they help!


----------



## Country Woman

Susan what are you training for? 

I hope to hear from her soon I hope


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My Drill Team has a competition in May.

I am super excited!


----------



## jennyandjesse

I just found a thread on horse forum that I thought I would share. I'm about to bust a gut from laughing!! It's called "Top 10 Spookey Things" started by paintedpastures Good reading! I can totally relate LOLOL!


----------



## With Grace

CW - Sorry you are still waiting to hear back, I feel for you!

I think I may be going to look at a boy this weekend...I'm feeling pretty hopeful, its a horse my trainer found, so I know it is a better fit than what I had found on my own. I posted the whole story on my blog so that I didnt write a book here, but OMG he's a gorgeous boy! There's two others were thinking of as well, but one's in California, and one's about a 4 hour drive from me. It'd be almost cheaper and easier to fly to Calif than to do the 4 hour drive each way pulling my trailer just in case we want to take the horse home.


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> My Drill Team has a competition in May.
> 
> I am super excited!


This sounds fun! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> My Drill Team has a competition in May.
> 
> I am super excited!



I would love to join a drill team, there is one I know of in our area but its a long drive for me and Hunter is no where near ready for that kind of attention.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter, I have a brand new horse and I am scrambling to get her tuned up, she has never ridden drill before, and learn a 13 minute drill.

I say if you want to ride, go for it! There are always girls with new or green horses, and a good team will help you get your horse up to speed!


----------



## Hunter65

Ya its just a long drive. It is half hour to my barn and probably half hour trailer ride. We are looking for property out in that area so when we move I will definitely look at joining. It looks like so much fun!

Just can't wait to have Hunter in my back yard


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW - Sorry you are still waiting to hear back, I feel for you!
> 
> I think I may be going to look at a boy this weekend...I'm feeling pretty hopeful, its a horse my trainer found, so I know it is a better fit than what I had found on my own. I posted the whole story on my blog so that I didnt write a book here, but OMG he's a gorgeous boy! There's two others were thinking of as well, but one's in California, and one's about a 4 hour drive from me. It'd be almost cheaper and easier to fly to Calif than to do the 4 hour drive each way pulling my trailer just in case we want to take the horse home.


Good luck with finding the right horse 
I hope it works out for you


----------



## Country Woman

Good Luck with your new horse and drill team Susan


----------



## Country Woman

I am not giving up my dream 
Yea 1000 posts


----------



## Foxhunter

I assume that by Drill Team, you mean Musical Ride? 

Not such a big thing in the UK but I have trained a few in my time.

I had done a ride with a load of children when I was asked by their parents if I could get them to put on a show ay Christmas. 
I am always one to take a challenge but this was something different - only one of them was a competent rider - three had never ridden before and they were to ride their children's ponies and a couple of these were rather naughty.
On top of all this it had to be a secret!

Well training started at the beginning of November. I did take several of the riders for extra lessons but the hardest thing was to get them all together at a time when the children weren't around. 
It was not going so well so the ride changed from precision riding to a pantomime.

(A pantomime is a very traditional Christmas play usually based on a fairy tale.)
So, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs it was to be. This gave leeway for one mother, a total novice on a naughty pony to be Dopey so anything they did or didn't do could be part of the act.

Come the big day none of the children had a clue. Parents had gone over the top and hired the most fantastic costumes. It went well taking all into consideration - until the final curtain where they all lined up to bow to the audience. WHen Prince Charming removed his very sparkly feathered hat his horse spooked which set off a chain reaction and all bar two ended up on the floor!

It takes a lot of work to get a good team working together. Better simple exercises done well then more advanced done badly.

Good luck to you and your team.


----------



## Country Woman

There is a drill team close to where I am that uses Clydesdales 
its called the Clyde Ride


----------



## farmpony84

I was in a drill team for years. It was called the Young Americans Equestrian Team. We did parades and drills all over the place. We really had a blast. It was alot of fun.... I scanned in a couple really old pix...

I need to find some more...

I'm on the sorrel w/ the lightning bolt - My sweet Pistol... In his younger days...


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice Farm Pony


----------



## farmpony84

My bubble pants and fringed shirt????


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, I want to come see you sometime. You have the most marvelous stories! Sheep, and horses, and drill team escapades....what fun!


----------



## With Grace

farmpony84 said:


> My bubble pants and fringed shirt????


It's the red tie that really pulls that outfit together :wink:


----------



## Nine

Does anyone participate in Mounted Search and Rescue? I'm thinking I might try it, when Teddy comes back from the trainer's. It looks like quite a commitment, but I think we'd be good at it.
Country Woman: I'm glad you got the boots and helmet. Those kind of things are good to buy ahead of time, I think. All the little things are nice to space out to buy - fly spray, salt blocks or mineral blocks, treats, etc. A little at a time, that way it doesn't break the bank, buying it all at once. Good luck with the lease horse. I hope it all works out for you! It's too hard to be patient for that kind of thing. At least for me. Have you thought of looking at a horse rescue for a horse?
With Grace: Good luck looking at the horses. 4 hours isn't too far to see a horse. I drove that to see a horse without my trailer. Then I went back to get him the next weekend. I thought it was worth the trip. Especially if it's the one for you!

Welcome to all the newcomers. It's exciting to see so many people join this thread. I did read every entry and it was a long process over a few days, but well worth it to me.


----------



## outnabout

Speed Racer said:


> It's been my experience that the kids who say they're 'mature for their age' usually aren't. :twisted:


"mature" derived from Latin "maturare": developed, ripe....
How can one be developed and ripe without experience??? Which may nor may not but usually requires age. Ahem.... a good number of years!


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman: I'm glad you got the boots and helmet. Those kind of things are good to buy ahead of time, I think. All the little things are nice to space out to buy - fly spray, salt blocks or mineral blocks, treats, etc. A little at a time, that way it doesn't break the bank, buying it all at once. Good luck with the lease horse. I hope it all works out for you! It's too hard to be patient for that kind of thing. At least for me. Have you thought of looking at a horse rescue for a horse?

I have thought of that a rescue but but we don't have the land 
but one day 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page101/#ixzz1poeXXwUB
​


----------



## Foxhunter

*Farmpony* Great pictures and no doubt, happy memories from them.

A musical ride gave me both the biggest disappointment and the proudest moment of my teaching life.

Our County Show put on a musical ride competition. We entered a team and were beaten which was fair enough. The Pony Club beat us. The ride they put on had been performed many times (their original team had been mostly 'my' riders but it was not possible to get them all to practice when the PC decided to continue with it) 
The show wanted to do the same competition the following year so, we entered. It was 35 years ago, the Queen's silver jubilee.
The PC had made the whole thing into a sort of pageant with non riding children involved and one child being led whilst riding side saddle. I had the idea of having al my kids riding side saddle if I could find enough saddles.

I got the ride together, managed to beg and borrow saddles. The theme was to have non riding children start the ride with dancing and being the markers during the ride with two of my youngest riders (3 and 4) entering as king and queen in a pony and trap, and then 16 riders, 8 sidesaddle, 8 astride. 

They performed perfectly. Movements all at a trot, were complex, turnout immaculate. The music had the audience tapping their feet and, there was no way they could have improved. 
When it came time to announce the winners it was given to the Pony Club. They were not expecting it. 
Now, I am not a bad looser at all however, this was not fair and I wanted to know how it was judged. The organiser was embarrassed when I questioned the result and had no answer, so, I went to find the four judges.

I was correct in that one woman judging, the only one with riding experience, had persuaded the others that many of the movements we had performed with badly done from the equestrian point.
One couple, ballroom dancers in their day, told me that they had wanted us to win.

This woman showed me the marks awarded and as we had gone third the marks for that ride were higher but she told me that was the PC ride so, I know it was a fix.

What made me so angry was that it was a let down for the children. I could have punched that woman, she knew that I knew it was fixed and it turned out her two nieces were riding in the PC ride, which no one knew at the time.

So, I said I would not do it again. We had put a lot of time and money into getting it all ready.
The following May I was asked if the kids would perform in front of Princess Ann at Carisbrooke Castle, on the bowling green as part of a youth celebration. Just the horses and not the foot dancers. 

The day was beautiful. I had had to bring in a young TB straight off the track to replace my horse which was a leader as he had a bad fall the day before. 
The kids were all mounted and waiting to ride into the arena in the dry moat. The Scouts marching band was playing and I asked the bandmaster that they were not playing as they left the arena - they finished with a drum crescendo and when I looked down the only thing I could see of my riders was a button hole flower! The ponies had all taken off!
They came into the ring and the TB took one look at the audience, all 4,000 of them and thought 'racing' and set off at a twee canter. Had Roy done anything but just sit very quietly Copper would have taken off so there they were jogging slowly whilst Cop was cantering more or less on the spot. Then he settled after a bit but they were way behind with the music. I was in a panic that the tape would run out. I have never felt so useless as there was nothing I could do.
Then I realised that they were in time with the music and all was well.
They lined up for their finish and just as they all bowed so the audience applauded. Horses were all over the place not expecting the noise from behind. 

They did me proud. WHat, in my panic, I didn't realise was that they missed out two movements to put them back with the music. I do love children that can think for themselves!

It was one of the proudest moments of my life.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter. I am really enjoying your stories. I am sure knowing that competition was rigged would have made me very angry. It is so much work and money to get a good drill together. I have spent 80 bucks this week getting to and from practice and paying arena fees....

Here is a picture from a few years ago, this is my old team, the nationally ranked, Ohio Top Hands...









And my daughter, Alicia, riding the hippidrome in a parade


----------



## Mellow Mel

love the drill pics!
CW..any word on the lease? I think this is one of our last days of 80s up here in Michigan and thankfully my day off! Riding with the BO today who I think is getting slightly impatient with me not wanting to canter all day long(geez...just getting used to cantering up the hills!). Personally, I like a nice relaxing trail ride....


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hope you have a good ride today.I ride to relax too & sometimes the canter is just too much.


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, the pic of your students was great! It's so awesome that you were invited to perform for Princess Ann, and I know what you mean about the students knowing their drill so well that they put themselves to right with the music. Good for them! They learned so much from this, I'm sure - both the big disappointment in the rigged judging and the "yes, but others knew the true quality of the exhibition" and being singled out and invited to perform later. And, of course, the horsemen's and horsewomen's rule that "if things can spook a horse they will".... ! But it sounds like all turned out well!

Susan C - likewise, what a snazzy drill team! 

I love hearing these stories - you have no idea!


----------



## farmpony84

outnabout said:


> "mature" derived from Latin "maturare": developed, ripe....
> How can one be developed and ripe without experience??? Which may nor may not but usually requires age. Ahem.... a good number of years!


"developed and ripe" sent my mind straight to the gutter....


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter - great story! Nothing is as frustrating as knowing the judge marked unfairly. I ride with a girl who is a fabulous rider, but in her age division she rode in the same classes as the judges granddaughter. Now, a 5 yr old on a fat pony is cute, but the equitation is not there yet...guess who got first in every class?

These drill pics are awesome! Would love to see videos of any future drills you all do!

Nine - I'm working on getting the hubby used to the idea that I may need to make that 4 hour drive. I did mention its in the heart of our wine region, that perked up his ears a bit! 

My new girth arrived, I get to ride in my new saddle today at my lesson. I don't know why that excites me so much, but it does. Spent last night cleaning my saddles, bridles and boots. I love cleaning tack, its so satisfying, which is so wierd!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi With Grace nice that you got your new girth and you are able to 
ride with your new saddle 

I still have not heard from the lady about the horse


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Hi With Grace nice that you got your new girth and you are able to
> ride with your new saddle
> 
> I still have not heard from the lady about the horse


So frustrating for you...

Any other lease prospects in your area? Also, if you call around some of the local barns you may find some available leases that aren't listed. Murphy's Law - as soon as you find others to go look at, the first lady is going to call you back:wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Sorry CW

I will talk to a few people and see what I can find, you need something fairly close to Cloverdale right?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman, maybe you can start looking for something else.
With Grace, being enamored with tack and all things horse isn't weird to me. I would rather muck stalls than clean house.

I gave my little filly a bath today, her first ever...


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> Country Woman, maybe you can start looking for something else.
> With Grace, being enamored with tack and all things horse isn't weird to me. I would rather muck stalls than clean house.
> 
> I gave my little filly a bath today, her first ever...



So cute! I can't wait til its warm enough to give Hunter a bath.


----------



## With Grace

Susan - your filly is so cute, and so nice and bright!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace, thanks, I love Sasha too. She was actually a rescue Bill and I traded a pony cart to some people for her...she was very skinny, had lice, and scratches and eaten up with worms...


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan Crumrine said:


> Country Woman, maybe you can start looking for something else.
> With Grace, being enamored with tack and all things horse isn't weird to me. I would rather muck stalls than clean house.
> 
> I gave my little filly a bath today, her first ever...


How have you trained her so well?
As soon as mine have a bath the first thing they do is to roll!


----------



## Hunter65

Just keep em moving don't give them a chance to roll


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well I was lunging her here, to help her dry. But after she did, I brushed her out and put her in the pasture, and look she didn't roll even then...


----------



## cmarie

Susan, it didn't look like she was too impressed with her first bath.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^she enjoyed the treats she got and being held out to graze for drying though...


----------



## cmarie

^^that part i bet she did enjoy. In the picture when she's wet she looks like she's frowning.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^Sasha doesn't like to be lunged, she would rather stay near you. LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> Country Woman, maybe you can start looking for something else.
> With Grace, being enamored with tack and all things horse isn't weird to me. I would rather muck stalls than clean house.
> 
> I gave my little filly a bath today, her first ever...


My husband thinks that it maybe for the best that i start looking else where considering the horse has not been ridden since December and I need to know natural horsemanship


----------



## Mellow Mel

Pip decided to take a nice roll right after his bath....pretty much knew it was coming but he was hot and sweaty and did not roll before. Oh well!


----------



## Northernstar

Star did that to me today, the second I finished brushing her from head to toe (or head to hooves, haha) Oh well, re-brushed and shining like a copper penny now!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

LOL ^ Is there something in his mouth?


----------



## Hunter65

Your husband is probably right CW, I recommend if you are just getting back into horses to get something well mannered and well broke. I was so glad I had Duke. Even after that I probably shouldn't have taken on Hunter but luckily I have a great trainer friend and had extra money to put to his training. I would suggest the place I used to lease Duke from but they are in Bradner (Abbottsford)


----------



## DressageDreamer

Hunter 65....LOVE your sig...:twisted:* All ponies are evil, because they are short and therefore closer to hell* :twisted: 
I swear my pony I had when I was a kid was pure evil. Once I got taller than her she didn't try to kill me every time I tried to ride her.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

the only time the kid's here get hurt, it's a pony.
We gave up on them. My kid's like our 16 hand TWH.


----------



## Hunter65

DressageDreamer said:


> Hunter 65....LOVE your sig...:twisted:* All ponies are evil, because they are short and therefore closer to hell* :twisted:
> I swear my pony I had when I was a kid was pure evil. Once I got taller than her she didn't try to kill me every time I tried to ride her.



Hahaha Ya I used to have a Welsh Mountain Pony and he was a brat especially to catch. Hunter and I have been through some trying times and he was the pony from hell but he is improving all the time. I think it might be because he is almost a horse (fingers crossed)


----------



## DressageDreamer

My husband's "horse" turned out to be a pony so far. His sire was 15.2 - 15.3 hh and the mare was 15.0 hh. Little Man (yes he was cursed when I named him apparently) is only 13.2 - 13.3 right now and he is turning 3 this spring. He is a good boy and has let us ride for brief periods without getting upset. You can see his picture on my list of horses. He is just funny looking! Poor little pinto :-(


----------



## Hunter65

DressageDreamer said:


> My husband's "horse" turned out to be a pony so far. His sire was 15.2 - 15.3 hh and the mare was 15.0 hh. Little Man (yes he was cursed when I named him apparently) is only 13.2 - 13.3 right now and he is turning 3 this spring. He is a good boy and has let us ride for brief periods without getting upset. You can see his picture on my list of horses. He is just funny looking! Poor little pinto :-(



Little man is my nickname for Hunter and my Trainer has a "Little Man" as well except he is big black beautiful 3 year old Percheron/Canadian/Friesian cross.
This is us a year ago on our Little Men. Hunter is 3 months older (4 in April). Check out the difference in the size of there hooves. Hunter is Little Man's chew toy lol


----------



## Hunter65

DressageDreamer said:


> My husband's "horse" turned out to be a pony so far. His sire was 15.2 - 15.3 hh and the mare was 15.0 hh. Little Man (yes he was cursed when I named him apparently) is only 13.2 - 13.3 right now and he is turning 3 this spring. He is a good boy and has let us ride for brief periods without getting upset. You can see his picture on my list of horses. He is just funny looking! Poor little pinto :-(



Yous little man is adorable


----------



## DressageDreamer

Hunter65 said:


> Yous little man is adorable


Thank you! It isn't the best picture of him. At least my husband won't have far to fall


----------



## Hunter65

DressageDreamer said:


> Thank you! It isn't the best picture of him. At least my husband won't have far to fall


I like being closer to the ground, hopefully they will both grow a bit (Hunter is currently 14.2 almost .3)


----------



## DressageDreamer

We can hope :-D


----------



## Nine

CW I meant that you could look at a rescue horse to buy, rather than lease. Our biggest horse rescue in MN has 76 horses to find homes for. It's just wild. There are some really nice horses at the rescue, also. www.mnhoovedanimalrescue.org If you go to the site, read about the Challenge of the Unwanted Horse held each August. This will be my 4th year going. Very cool.


----------



## Hunter65

Nine said:


> CW I meant that you could look at a rescue horse to buy, rather than lease. Our biggest horse rescue in MN has 76 horses to find homes for. It's just wild. There are some really nice horses at the rescue, also. www.mnhoovedanimalrescue.org If you go to the site, read about the Challenge of the Unwanted Horse held each August. This will be my 4th year going. Very cool.


We have some great rescues around here but I don't think CW is in a position to own at the moment. I wish there was something at my barn as it isn't very far from her.


----------



## Country Woman

DressageDreamer said:


> Thank you! It isn't the best picture of him. At least my husband won't have far to fall


I love the color of your little man


----------



## Country Woman

Nine said:


> CW I meant that you could look at a rescue horse to buy, rather than lease. Our biggest horse rescue in MN has 76 horses to find homes for. It's just wild. There are some really nice horses at the rescue, also. www.mnhoovedanimalrescue.org If you go to the site, read about the Challenge of the Unwanted Horse held each August. This will be my 4th year going. Very cool.


I live in BC for now I would rather lease 
but in the future I will see 
I don't know where to start


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> We have some great rescues around here but I don't think CW is in a position to own at the moment. I wish there was something at my barn as it isn't very far from her.


thank you Hunter 65 for your imput 
I think I should let the girl know I changed my mind


----------



## Country Woman

when its the right time for me to have a horse 
I will have a chance


----------



## robohog

Country Woman said:


> when its the right time for me to have a horse
> I will have a chance


I got a horse for ya!!! I will just tell Cinnys Whinny he ran away!!! lol. I may be dead by the time you get him though!! lol


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks but I will look again soon


----------



## texasgal

CW - sorry this didn't work out. I can feel the disappointment ...

Your time will come ....


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I know
I am not giving up
I am willing to feed, muck stalls


----------



## Ladytrails

When you find "your" horse, it is going to be one lucky equine, CW!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter, what fabulous stories you have! Queens and princesses! Irregardless of the outcome of the competition for Princesse Anne, there is no doubt that those children you worked with will never forget the experience. Of that alone you have the right to be proud!


----------



## outnabout

Susan Crumrine said:


> I gave my little filly a bath today, her first ever...


 She is very cute. How old? My colt is 13 months today. He has had two baths, but not one yet this spring. Just rubbing his legs down with a soapy cloth to get rid of the tissue fluid drain after his gelding in late January.


----------



## outnabout

With Grace said:


> My new girth arrived, I get to ride in my new saddle today at my lesson. I don't know why that excites me so much, but it does. Spent last night cleaning my saddles, bridles and boots. I love cleaning tack, its so satisfying, which is so wierd!


I get excited when I buy something new for my mare, too. Also, like you, I love taking care of something I love!


----------



## Country Woman

Ladytrails said:


> When you find "your" horse, it is going to be one lucky equine, CW!


thank you for the kind words


----------



## Nine

CW I know you'll find a horse to lease that will be perfect for you. That person was so rude to at least tell you the horse was no longer available. Good luck in your search. You'll make a great "horse Mom"!


----------



## Country Woman

I just did not hear back from her that's all 
my husband thinks that is for the best

We are not giving up on my dream


----------



## With Grace

Oh geezez, so my lesson was just short of a disaster today. I tacked up, went to put the new girth on the new saddle, does not fit! A girl at my barn whom is super sweet gets me her girth which just barely fits. I warm up at a walk, saddle is the most comfortable saddle ever. Grace on the other hand is in quite the marish mood. Looking for something to spook at, not listening to anything I ask. Rearing up. I get off. We lunge for about ten minutes, she bucks all over the place. I get back on, and she just seems odd. After trotting a bit I begin to feel more uneasy. Something is not right. This is the first time I ever tell my trainer that something is telling me to get off. He agrees..hes the type of man that understands if youre not feeling it, its better to not ride. He gets that we women have a certain intuition. 

I dont know if it was the saddle, the new pad, the new girth, or shes coming into heat, but I went home wondering where do I go from here? Please horse gods, send me my horse!


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan Crumrine said:


> the only time the kid's here get hurt, it's a pony.
> We gave up on them. My kid's like our 16 hand TWH.


We are lucky in the UK that we have a diversity of ponies to start children riding. I was very shocked when I saw small children riding horses. I had to think about why and realised that there were not the natural resources for selecting a pony for them to ride.

Ponies are clever, they will get away with blue murder if they can take advantage of their small riders. When the child has the strength to sort them out they are usually outgrown!

Over here show classes are divided into heights and riders age. There are some classes for adults riding ponies but they are all Native Pony show classes. 

I love ponies, good and bad. They are tough and smart and know when someone means what they say.

A friend of mine would buy ponies for slaughter. Many times they were laminitic and he would send them to me at the riding school. Management got them sound and most went on to live happy lives. 
I arrived back with a ride to find a pony tied in the yard. I knew where it had come from although there was no note! He was about 12 hands, grey, Welsh, pretty pony with no sign of laminitis. 
I was called later and told it was a 5 year old and 'unbreakable'
This pony lunged and long reined, never minded the tack and seemed a nice nature. I asked one of the children a girl called Mickey, (Michelle) if she wanted to try and ride him. Mickey never had her own pony, she was only 8 but tough as old boots and game for anything. She sat on the pony and one step with me holding his head, she went flying past me. Brother, could that pony buck with his head up. Three times he dropped her! Bigger child four times, bigger still four times! 
I had to take a ride out, so issued orders to the children that they were to keep getting on the toe rag until it stopped bucking.
An hour later I returned to find he was still dropping the kids. 
"You lot are darn useless!" I hollered at them as I parted two brothers who were fighting over who was going to have the next go. "I told you to keep him moving, not to be pratting around at a walk! Bring him here!"
I (5'9" and weighing 140) stepped onto him. (I wasn't stupid I could see he was tired) Immediately I whacked him both sides and drove him into a canter, he couldn't get his back up because I sat heavy and was driving him fast around the arena. Took him half a circuit to realise that it wasn't going to work so at a corner he threw himself on the ground. I was surprised by this and he was on his feet before me. I got back on and told the kids to be ready to pile in when he did it again, which he did! When he went down I held him down and all the children piled in on top of him so he couldn't even be seen. When I let him up I was straight on him and he was rideable after that! 
Within three weeks I was using him for Riding for the Disabled.

I sold him but he was always kept at the riding school. I left and was working away. When I came home, driving to my parents place I saw there was a show so stopped to catch up with some friends. 
I was chatting at the ringside when a pony came in the minimus jumping class. He cantered to the first jump and deliberately dropped his small rider into the wing of the fence. The child got up and tried again with the same results. This time she was crying. I remarked on what a ****ty little pony it was. I was told I should know as it was Breeze! 
I marched into the arena and took him. I could not give him a thump but I could growl at him and pinched his nostril. His head went up and he rolled his eyes knowing that I meant business. I plonked the kiddy back in the saddle and ran with them over a few fences and then let her finish on her own. He never put a foot wrong and on completion trotted straight back to me.
I arranged for him to be ridden occasionally by a bigger child to keep him in shape. A couple of years later his rider, now 10 and big on him, were winning affiliated 13.2 jumping over fences 3' first round and going up to 3'6" in the jump off. 

This is typical of ponies! Not all are like it but most will take advantage if they can. 

I have a little Welsh mare here. She is 12 this time and has never been ridden. She ran wild on the hills until 7. Bought, tamed and used as a brood mare. Sold again and the woman who bought her was going to use her for her nieces but they moved away so she was just a pet. She gave her to me for the children who come here so, she has now been sat on and ridden about. She really doesn't like people much in that she frightens herself over them - crowd her with two people and she acts as if she was regularly beaten - which she has never been - so, she gets crowded and no one moves away until she relaxes. She will be fine, I will use her for pony rides at the church fetes and that will soon settle her! 

I love ponies if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

out and about: Sasha is a 3 year old, she looks young because she was being starved and she is stunted, she is my baby girl though!

Foxhunter: Wow that pony sounds like one who gave ponies their reputation.
The ponies the kids have ridden are fine in the round pen, but will run the kids home (the barn) the first chance they get!


----------



## chandra1313

Foxhunter said:


> We are lucky in the UK that we have a diversity of ponies to start children riding. I was very shocked when I saw small children riding horses. I had to think about why and realised that there were not the natural resources for selecting a pony for them to ride.
> 
> Ponies are clever, they will get away with blue murder if they can take advantage of their small riders. When the child has the strength to sort them out they are usually outgrown!
> 
> Over here show classes are divided into heights and riders age. There are some classes for adults riding ponies but they are all Native Pony show classes.
> 
> I love ponies, good and bad. They are tough and smart and know when someone means what they say.
> 
> A friend of mine would buy ponies for slaughter. Many times they were laminitic and he would send them to me at the riding school. Management got them sound and most went on to live happy lives.
> I arrived back with a ride to find a pony tied in the yard. I knew where it had come from although there was no note! He was about 12 hands, grey, Welsh, pretty pony with no sign of laminitis.
> I was called later and told it was a 5 year old and 'unbreakable'
> This pony lunged and long reined, never minded the tack and seemed a nice nature. I asked one of the children a girl called Mickey, (Michelle) if she wanted to try and ride him. Mickey never had her own pony, she was only 8 but tough as old boots and game for anything. She sat on the pony and one step with me holding his head, she went flying past me. Brother, could that pony buck with his head up. Three times he dropped her! Bigger child four times, bigger still four times!
> I had to take a ride out, so issued orders to the children that they were to keep getting on the toe rag until it stopped bucking.
> An hour later I returned to find he was still dropping the kids.
> "You lot are darn useless!" I hollered at them as I parted two brothers who were fighting over who was going to have the next go. "I told you to keep him moving, not to be pratting around at a walk! Bring him here!"
> I (5'9" and weighing 140) stepped onto him. (I wasn't stupid I could see he was tired) Immediately I whacked him both sides and drove him into a canter, he couldn't get his back up because I sat heavy and was driving him fast around the arena. Took him half a circuit to realise that it wasn't going to work so at a corner he threw himself on the ground. I was surprised by this and he was on his feet before me. I got back on and told the kids to be ready to pile in when he did it again, which he did! When he went down I held him down and all the children piled in on top of him so he couldn't even be seen. When I let him up I was straight on him and he was rideable after that!
> Within three weeks I was using him for Riding for the Disabled.
> 
> I sold him but he was always kept at the riding school. I left and was working away. When I came home, driving to my parents place I saw there was a show so stopped to catch up with some friends.
> I was chatting at the ringside when a pony came in the minimus jumping class. He cantered to the first jump and deliberately dropped his small rider into the wing of the fence. The child got up and tried again with the same results. This time she was crying. I remarked on what a ****ty little pony it was. I was told I should know as it was Breeze!
> I marched into the arena and took him. I could not give him a thump but I could growl at him and pinched his nostril. His head went up and he rolled his eyes knowing that I meant business. I plonked the kiddy back in the saddle and ran with them over a few fences and then let her finish on her own. He never put a foot wrong and on completion trotted straight back to me.
> I arranged for him to be ridden occasionally by a bigger child to keep him in shape. A couple of years later his rider, now 10 and big on him, were winning affiliated 13.2 jumping over fences 3' first round and going up to 3'6" in the jump off.
> 
> This is typical of ponies! Not all are like it but most will take advantage if they can.
> 
> I have a little Welsh mare here. She is 12 this time and has never been ridden. She ran wild on the hills until 7. Bought, tamed and used as a brood mare. Sold again and the woman who bought her was going to use her for her nieces but they moved away so she was just a pet. She gave her to me for the children who come here so, she has now been sat on and ridden about. She really doesn't like people much in that she frightens herself over them - crowd her with two people and she acts as if she was regularly beaten - which she has never been - so, she gets crowded and no one moves away until she relaxes. She will be fine, I will use her for pony rides at the church fetes and that will soon settle her!
> 
> I love ponies if you hadn't guessed.


Lol that was the funniest story. I like your attitude about pony's ;-) My sister and I rode two ponys when we were children and they never did what we told them to do. One of the pony's really wasn't a pony but she looked like one she was a mule. I hated riding her so my sister usually did, she would just randomly reach around and try and bite you. My sister was such a daydreamer that I was always amazed that she was ready for that little mule to do it and defeated her over and over. We both have horses now and my sister is still a daydreamer, and one day her daughter was on her horse and she said you don't just sit on a horse you have to always be aware of what is going on. I was so amazed when she said that, since when she got her mare I was always worried that she was going to get hurt, since she always has her head in the clouds. That little mule taught my sister well.


----------



## chandra1313

I have a haflinger that is about 12h high and I love this little guy. He has just turned 3 and while all my friends couldn't wait for someone to climb on his back. He lunges, he backs, and is the sweetest thing around, but he is very smart. So I kept telling everyone he isn't going to be as easy as you think, he has had it good and isn't going to give up the good life easy lol well one of my male friends climbed on and for the next 30 mins my little haflinger dumped him all over the place. My friend even put a saddle on him and Siggy took off and gave my friend a bronco ride and dumped him again, so my friend took the saddle off, he felt more safe just doing it barebacked. I told him you started this so you can't just give up or he will be even harder lol he didn't and finally was able to just stay on him without Siggy bucking. I know haflingers are really horses not pony's but he has such a pony brain. ;0)


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Oh geezez, so my lesson was just short of a disaster today. I tacked up, went to put the new girth on the new saddle, does not fit! A girl at my barn whom is super sweet gets me her girth which just barely fits. I warm up at a walk, saddle is the most comfortable saddle ever. Grace on the other hand is in quite the marish mood. Looking for something to spook at, not listening to anything I ask. Rearing up. I get off. We lunge for about ten minutes, she bucks all over the place. I get back on, and she just seems odd. After trotting a bit I begin to feel more uneasy. Something is not right. This is the first time I ever tell my trainer that something is telling me to get off. He agrees..hes the type of man that understands if youre not feeling it, its better to not ride. He gets that we women have a certain intuition.
> 
> I dont know if it was the saddle, the new pad, the new girth, or shes coming into heat, but I went home wondering where do I go from here? Please horse gods, send me my horse!


I feel for you! My mare has her "special moments" occasionally too - sweet, gentle, obedient one day, then suddenly "marish" while doing the same thing we had just enjoyed so pleasurably together that morning...She always was alpha mare at the boarding stable, and I think that kicks in sometimes with me - I don't let it slide, though. Diligence pays, then I have my sweet submissive gal back again  Best of luck in your continued search, (and Country Woman too!) by the way- My horse came quite out of the blue, and I love her with all my heart!


----------



## Faceman

chandra1313 said:


> Lol that was the funniest story. I like your attitude about pony's ;-) My sister and I rode two ponys when we were children and they never did what we told them to do. One of the pony's really wasn't a pony but she looked like one she was a mule. I hated riding her so my sister usually did, she would just randomly reach around and try and bite you. My sister was such a daydreamer that I was always amazed that she was ready for that little mule to do it and defeated her over and over. We both have horses now and my sister is still a daydreamer, and one day her daughter was on her horse and she said you don't just sit on a horse you have to always be aware of what is going on. I was so amazed when she said that, since when she got her mare I was always worried that she was going to get hurt, since she always has her head in the clouds. That little mule taught my sister well.


Haha...when I was a kid having a Shetland was sort of a right of passage. If you could survive a Shetland for couple of years with all your body parts intact and without shooting it with your Dad's gun you were a horseperson for life...:rofl:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My kids have already flunked that test, Face...


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> I just did not hear back from her that's all
> my husband thinks that is for the best
> 
> We are not giving up on my dream


CW, it is all good. When a door closes, another opens!


----------



## outnabout

Texasgal, from another texan, in what part of the state are you located? I am in the DFW area.


----------



## Country Woman

I remember my friends Shetland pony she tried to roll with me on her back lol 
We even rode the pony through the house too


----------



## Country Woman

outnabout said:


> CW, it is all good. When a door closes, another opens!


I think it worked out for the best
there maybe a better horse out there 

I am not giving up


----------



## Foxhunter

The ponies at the stables whereI learned to ride were generally very good. They had their quirks but all were well worked, well fed and contented. Some were a bit strong out on a hack so were either ridden by experienced riders or carried novices on a lead rein.
There was a girls boarding school that rode during the week and it was when I was taking a junior ride on the beach I had a 'interesting' time. All the children were cantering off a lead.

I sent the first rider on a hot little mare, Trixie to go along the beach. Trixie would go from A to B at a fast clip but she knew the ropes and would always stop at the correct point.
I told the kids that if they wanted they could jump the breakwater. Trixies went from 0 to 20 m.p.h. in three strides. She went to the breakwater and very uncharacteristically stopped dead and lowered her head. The rider continued and landed in a stream the other side. Normally the stream wasn't there and the sun was shining on it so she wanted to examine it. 
I had already sent the next pony so she did the same, I now had two wet children.
As I went to pick them up leaving the other six walking around in a circle so I heard a yell. Drumbeat had decided it was such a wonderful spring day he would go for a belly deep paddle. The child on top was new and she was terrified and started screeching. One of the other girls jumped off her pony to rescue her friend. Friend seeing rescue coming jumped off Drumbeat and waded to the shore. 
Four wet children. The others had stopped circling and before you could blink three of the ponies had got down to roll. The children never had the sense to kick them up or jump off but all fell to the side when they were down. 
Seven soaking wet children. None really knew what to do! I caught Drumbeat and told the kid off for jumping off in the water and also told the friend off for rescuing her.
I then told all the kids that if anyone of them cried they would be walking back to the school, about a mile and all uphill!

Not one cried. 

A little roan pony Molly was one of the best ever teachers. She could be very naughty with experienced kids but a novice was well looked after.
I had a junior ride in the arena. Seven of them were fine but one much younger girl was a real novice and should have been on a lead but on Molly she would be fine. The lesson had gone well and towards the end the kids were popping a caveletti. Barbara the little rider had trotted over the 'jump' which non of the ponies were really jumping but when I put it up to top height (all of 2') and Barbara wanted to jump it too, I trusted Molly and said she could do so.

Much to my astonishment on her turn Molly cantered towards the jump. I knew that if she actually jumped Barbara would be on the floor.
Barbara was holding a large chunk of mane, her tongue was sticking out to the side of her mouth and her eyes were tightly shut. 
Molly cantered to a stride before the jump, slowed to a walk, stepped over the jump and trotted to the end of the arena. 
"Well done Barbara - that was jolly good but, why did you have your eyes shut?"
Please Linda, I had my eyes shut because I wouldn't see if I fell off!"


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> Texasgal, from another texan, in what part of the state are you located? I am in the DFW area.


I'm just north of Houston in Montgomery County.


----------



## Ladytrails

All you pony lovers - here's a question for you: what should I expect next from my new pony? He is 16, Quarter pony/Shetland cross, about 12 hands. He's raised 2 family's kids, who have outgrown him. The owners who sold him to me had him priced really low because of his age and the fact that he has a vice - he didn't like to be caught. When I brought him home, I had him standing to be caught within his doing 5 rounds of the arena; he had apparently never realized that while the human might not be able to catch him, they certainly could make him move. We used treats to reward the stop and the approach. Now he comes to me directly, even without treats, when I enter his pasture or the arena where we're allowing him to graze. He rides well for kids and has great ground manners, even for kids, but has been said to buck off an adult rider who tried to ride him. 

It seems to me that I have the near-perfect pony for leadline riders, he's been a sweetie to handle. I'm about 150 pounds so I think I'm too heavy to ride him and actually check him out. Do you think he's just faking me out right now? He seems almost too good to be true!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
just here pondering what to do next 
I have looked on Craigs list in my area but no luck 
where else should I look for a lease


----------



## Country Woman

I am looking for a lease the benefits both me and the owner 
I am willing to muck stalls, feed, water, turn out, ride and groom 
in exchange for riding the horse


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> good evening everyone
> just here pondering what to do next
> I have looked on Craigs list in my area but no luck
> where else should I look for a lease


Call local barns and ask. I know for a fact that many horses looking for leases and half leases are advertised in thier own barns only. Also look up leases on dream horse dot com Ive seen some on their lately. Good luck, have faith, there are great horses up for lease right now!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> The ponies at the stables whereI learned to ride were generally very good. They had their quirks but all were well worked, well fed and contented. Some were a bit strong out on a hack so were either ridden by experienced riders or carried novices on a lead rein.
> There was a girls boarding school that rode during the week and it was when I was taking a junior ride on the beach I had a 'interesting' time. All the children were cantering off a lead.
> 
> I sent the first rider on a hot little mare, Trixie to go along the beach. Trixie would go from A to B at a fast clip but she knew the ropes and would always stop at the correct point.
> I told the kids that if they wanted they could jump the breakwater. Trixies went from 0 to 20 m.p.h. in three strides. She went to the breakwater and very uncharacteristically stopped dead and lowered her head. The rider continued and landed in a stream the other side. Normally the stream wasn't there and the sun was shining on it so she wanted to examine it.
> I had already sent the next pony so she did the same, I now had two wet children.
> As I went to pick them up leaving the other six walking around in a circle so I heard a yell. Drumbeat had decided it was such a wonderful spring day he would go for a belly deep paddle. The child on top was new and she was terrified and started screeching. One of the other girls jumped off her pony to rescue her friend. Friend seeing rescue coming jumped off Drumbeat and waded to the shore.
> Four wet children. The others had stopped circling and before you could blink three of the ponies had got down to roll. The children never had the sense to kick them up or jump off but all fell to the side when they were down.
> Seven soaking wet children. None really knew what to do! I caught Drumbeat and told the kid off for jumping off in the water and also told the friend off for rescuing her.
> I then told all the kids that if anyone of them cried they would be walking back to the school, about a mile and all uphill!
> 
> Not one cried.
> 
> A little roan pony Molly was one of the best ever teachers. She could be very naughty with experienced kids but a novice was well looked after.
> I had a junior ride in the arena. Seven of them were fine but one much younger girl was a real novice and should have been on a lead but on Molly she would be fine. The lesson had gone well and towards the end the kids were popping a caveletti. Barbara the little rider had trotted over the 'jump' which non of the ponies were really jumping but when I put it up to top height (all of 2') and Barbara wanted to jump it too, I trusted Molly and said she could do so.
> 
> Much to my astonishment on her turn Molly cantered towards the jump. I knew that if she actually jumped Barbara would be on the floor.
> Barbara was holding a large chunk of mane, her tongue was sticking out to the side of her mouth and her eyes were tightly shut.
> Molly cantered to a stride before the jump, slowed to a walk, stepped over the jump and trotted to the end of the arena.
> "Well done Barbara - that was jolly good but, why did you have your eyes shut?"
> Please Linda, I had my eyes shut because I wouldn't see if I fell off!"


LOL!!! Foxhunter, maybe you should write a book!


----------



## outnabout

With Grace said:


> Oh geezez, so my lesson was just short of a disaster today. I tacked up, went to put the new girth on the new saddle, does not fit! A girl at my barn whom is super sweet gets me her girth which just barely fits. I warm up at a walk, saddle is the most comfortable saddle ever. Grace on the other hand is in quite the marish mood. Looking for something to spook at, not listening to anything I ask. Rearing up. I get off. We lunge for about ten minutes, she bucks all over the place. I get back on, and she just seems odd. After trotting a bit I begin to feel more uneasy. Something is not right. This is the first time I ever tell my trainer that something is telling me to get off. He agrees..hes the type of man that understands if youre not feeling it, its better to not ride. He gets that we women have a certain intuition.
> 
> I dont know if it was the saddle, the new pad, the new girth, or shes coming into heat, but I went home wondering where do I go from here? Please horse gods, send me my horse!


We have all had those days! If it happens again, I would have your trainer check out all the new tack...


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> I'm just north of Houston in Montgomery County.


Oh well... to far away for another riding buddy :-|


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> good evening everyone
> just here pondering what to do next
> I have looked on Craigs list in my area but no luck
> where else should I look for a lease


I can't remember if anyone else has brought this up yet, but tell everyone you know that you are looking: feed stores, tack stores, anywhere horse people go. IMO that is the best way to find what you are looking for, in your situation. If you were here where I live, I could find you one tomorrow!


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails said:


> All you pony lovers - here's a question for you: what should I expect next from my new pony? He is 16, Quarter pony/Shetland cross, about 12 hands. He's raised 2 family's kids, who have outgrown him. The owners who sold him to me had him priced really low because of his age and the fact that he has a vice - he didn't like to be caught. When I brought him home, I had him standing to be caught within his doing 5 rounds of the arena; he had apparently never realized that while the human might not be able to catch him, they certainly could make him move. We used treats to reward the stop and the approach. Now he comes to me directly, even without treats, when I enter his pasture or the arena where we're allowing him to graze. He rides well for kids and has great ground manners, even for kids, but has been said to buck off an adult rider who tried to ride him.
> 
> It seems to me that I have the near-perfect pony for leadline riders, he's been a sweetie to handle. I'm about 150 pounds so I think I'm too heavy to ride him and actually check him out. Do you think he's just faking me out right now? He seems almost too good to be true!


He sounds as if he knows his job and has the T-shirt!

Ponies are capable of more logic than horses and will often try to take advantage of their small riders - often the worse they do will be to put their heads down to eat. Others can be really quite mean.

He sounds ideal, just keep his manners up - as long as he knows there is someone in charge he will be fine with the little ones.


----------



## Foxhunter

Tony Pony came to me along with his 8 year old rider. He was a Welsh pony all of 12 hands. 
I had orders from the mother that he was never to be turned out as he attacked whoever was trying to catch him and, he was only to be ridden in the arena as he was very naughty when out on a hack.

Sorry but no pony should be in 24/7 which was the cause of the riding problems. (He was very hyped up, fast with bucks a plenty!)
He was very naughty to catch but never attacked when one of the staff went to catch him. They had been with me for about 6 months. Tony was safe to ride out and Sharon, his rider was far more confident and happy.

I was taking a lesson one Saturday morning when one of the bigger kids came in to say they couldn't catch Tony and he was chasing them. (By this time he was turned out without a halter on) 
When the lesson finished I walked out to the field halter in hand. There were about eight ponies in the field and Tony was slightly away from the others.
I walked towards him and saw that he was looking at me as he grazed. I was about 5 yards away from him when he suddenly swung away and double barrelled at me. Prepared I wrapped the halter around his backside. He shot off and I followed. Second time he spun around and ran back towards me. Again I whacked him with the halter. Unfortunately the halter got wrapped around a leg and as he shot forward he took it with him.
I followed, aware that there were at least a dozen children watching. This time Toni was facing away from me and the halter had dropped off a couple of yards behind him. I was further away when he started to run back into me. I was unarmed and couldn't run because of the kids watching!
It was one of those moments when the brain goes into overdrive. As he ran back so I realised the my legs were longer than his and I kicked him hard catching him on the hamstring. 
He shot off towards his friends on three legs. I really didn't care. I picked up the halter and marched towards him and he was caught with no further problem. He was never, ever naughty to be caught again.

_Trouble is with posts like this is that it brings back memories and there is another about Tony but I do not want to bore you all!)_


----------



## Cacowgirl

We're horse people here-you won't bore us. We love horse stories.


----------



## chandra1313

Country Woman said:


> I am looking for a lease the benefits both me and the owner
> I am willing to muck stalls, feed, water, turn out, ride and groom
> in exchange for riding the horse


 
Hi Country Woman, have you thought about advertising yourself on craigslist. I advertised on craigslist for people who wanted to trailride with me, I had the horses but no one to ride with, I got three great gals and it has been a blast. If your experienced it's even better there are probably people out there who have horses but just don't have anyone to ride with. I allowed the girls I met after getting to know them to come out anytime they wanted and ride my horses, even if I wasn't going to be riding with them.


----------



## Mellow Mel

CW... I agree with the feed stores...there are usually tons of pin up ads in those places. Also, google all of the local stables. A lot of people lease horses but on a word of mouth basis or once they are approached about it. Usually, someone can lead you to someone else. I would start with the tack and grain stores and local barns. Good luck


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> I am looking for a lease the benefits both me and the owner
> I am willing to muck stalls, feed, water, turn out, ride and groom
> in exchange for riding the horse


Country Woman, I would suggest that you contact stable owners/barn managers near you, and do whatever you can to allow them to get to know you. Sweep aisles, etc. Maybe some free labor will warm their hearts. Then as people get to know you, you might be able to learn of horses who could be leased or where you could have riding rights, even if they weren't willing to lease per se. I think if not Craigslist, maybe this is a situation where you need to "know people" who "know people" - a lot of happenings in the horse world are word of mouth. 

Another great way to learn of horses that are available is through Facebook. I went to a horse clinic and talked to folks, and found out there is a Facebook site for horse friends here in my area (although some of them are from out west in the US). If any are from Canada I'll check and let you know. There is always a horse or ten on that site for sale, for trade, for whatever. Folks want to know that their animals are going to be taken care of, and this closed Facebook group gives them some security in that regard, as all of us know somebody else - you have to, in order to be invited to join the group.


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter said:


> Tony Pony came to me along with his 8 year old rider. He was a Welsh pony all of 12 hands.
> I had orders from the mother that he was never to be turned out as he attacked whoever was trying to catch him and, he was only to be ridden in the arena as he was very naughty when out on a hack.
> 
> Sorry but no pony should be in 24/7 which was the cause of the riding problems. (He was very hyped up, fast with bucks a plenty!)
> He was very naughty to catch but never attacked when one of the staff went to catch him. They had been with me for about 6 months. Tony was safe to ride out and Sharon, his rider was far more confident and happy.
> 
> I was taking a lesson one Saturday morning when one of the bigger kids came in to say they couldn't catch Tony and he was chasing them. (By this time he was turned out without a halter on)
> When the lesson finished I walked out to the field halter in hand. There were about eight ponies in the field and Tony was slightly away from the others.
> I walked towards him and saw that he was looking at me as he grazed. I was about 5 yards away from him when he suddenly swung away and double barrelled at me. Prepared I wrapped the halter around his backside. He shot off and I followed. Second time he spun around and ran back towards me. Again I whacked him with the halter. Unfortunately the halter got wrapped around a leg and as he shot forward he took it with him.
> I followed, aware that there were at least a dozen children watching. This time Toni was facing away from me and the halter had dropped off a couple of yards behind him. I was further away when he started to run back into me. I was unarmed and couldn't run because of the kids watching!
> It was one of those moments when the brain goes into overdrive. As he ran back so I realised the my legs were longer than his and I kicked him hard catching him on the hamstring.
> He shot off towards his friends on three legs. I really didn't care. I picked up the halter and marched towards him and he was caught with no further problem. He was never, ever naughty to be caught again.
> 
> _Trouble is with posts like this is that it brings back memories and there is another about Tony but I do not want to bore you all!)_


Foxhunter, I adore your stories! Tell us the other story!

Also, in your earlier post about my pony, I'm gratified that you think he's going to be all right. I seriously got the idea that the owners were very happy to be rid of him. Partly due to the age, and that ponies have to be watched carefully for their diets, thus special lots and handling. But even the little girl who had outgrown him said tg me, when we were alone, that the only bad thing was that he would not be caught sometimes. Otherwise he would follow her about her back yard and allow himself to be draped in girly dress-up pretending to be costume class, etc. and then allow her to hop on for a ride. So, I found him to be a quick learner at the try-out (taught him where I wanted him to stop beside me, instead of in front of me) and have found him to want to please here at home.


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter - I love all your stories! I look forward to them each morning while I drink my coffee (our time differences work out quite well for me)


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, I adore your stories! Tell us the other story!
> 
> Also, in your earlier post about my pony, I'm gratified that you think he's going to be all right. I seriously got the idea that the owners were very happy to be rid of him. Partly due to the age, and that ponies have to be watched carefully for their diets, thus special lots and handling.


I think the biggest killer of ponies is the dreaded laminitis (founder)
Ponies mostly developed living on very poor grazing - highland moors and mountains, so they can virtually live on nothing. Given good grazing and to much of it then they will founder unless they are worked for several hours a day.

As I said before I ran a riding school with severely laminitic ponies that were destined to be put down. They were fine once they were treated correctly and worked. To many it seems very tough to have them in near bare paddocks but better than a lump of lead.

The ponies I have had were all fine with children! It was funny to see them - I could crack a whip under their noses or behind them and they never did a thing unless they knew they were thinking differently to what was wanted.

Any problems give me a shout but I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, thanks. Pony is in a dry lot (which is now a minor swamp with all our rain), with a scant flake of grass hay twice a day. He's turned out for a short few hours in our riding arena which is partly grass-covered, and seems to be doing fine thus far. I'm watching like a hawk to see how he is doing on the grass and when it really starts growing, he'll either be limited (more) on turnout or I'll rope off part of it so that he can't access too much at a time.


----------



## Country Woman

Well I am still searching for a horse to lease


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Call local barns and ask. I know for a fact that many horses looking for leases and half leases are advertised in thier own barns only. Also look up leases on dream horse dot com Ive seen some on their lately. Good luck, have faith, there are great horses up for lease right now!



I have faith
but the glitch I have is I don't drive and if hubby is working 
I can't get there 
but as long as hubby works at home he can drive me


----------



## Country Woman

outnabout said:


> I can't remember if anyone else has brought this up yet, but tell everyone you know that you are looking: feed stores, tack stores, anywhere horse people go. IMO that is the best way to find what you are looking for, in your situation. If you were here where I live, I could find you one tomorrow!


I will have to try that suggestion thanks


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I have faith
> but the glitch I have is I don't drive and if hubby is working
> I can't get there
> but as long as hubby works at home he can drive me



Oh, that is kind of a glitch, because if you cant get to the horse on your lease days, you lose out on riding as well as the horse doesnt get worked. Are there barns close enough to you to ride a bike or even walk?


----------



## Country Woman

chandra1313 said:


> Hi Country Woman, have you thought about advertising yourself on craigslist. I advertised on craigslist for people who wanted to trailride with me, I had the horses but no one to ride with, I got three great gals and it has been a blast. If your experienced it's even better there are probably people out there who have horses but just don't have anyone to ride with. I allowed the girls I met after getting to know them to come out anytime they wanted and ride my horses, even if I wasn't going to be riding with them.


yes thank you for that info I will get my husband to help me 
with that I will get my BC Horse Council liscence too 
that would be a great idea


----------



## Foxhunter

A continuation of the Tony Pony.

We had held a cheese and wine party as a fund raiser for the local fox hunt. It had gone well and most people had left. Those remaining had turned from wine to whisky as the evening stretched on. 
One of the mothers came and collected her daughter but had returned in less than 5 minutes to say that a wallaby, escaped from a country park, was grazing by the side of the road.
We all ran across the filed in a rash attempt to catch it - there was a £1,000 reward on its head so was worth the trouble. Darn thing took one look and ping was over the hedge and across out neighbours field.
We returned to the stables and realised it had stopped in the field adjoining ours and was grazing.
The hunt was on. Ponies in the home field were quickly caught and mounted. These were mostly smaller ponies 12 hands to 13.2 and all the riders (all hunting people) were adults. Somehow the Master of the hunt a 6' tall man but weighing less than 140 lbs. ended up on Tony Pony. All of us were riding bareback and with only halters.

I was first away and over the hunt jump from our field into where the wallaby was. My GSD was alongside me closely followed by two Labradors and three terriers. 

As soon as wallaby saw us he was away and my GSD in hot pursuit. It ran true and faster than I thought a wallaby could run. It pinged wire fences and hedges with no problem. We had to either go through gates or over hunt jumps so it was getting away from us.

I had to swing away from the hunt fence as one of the dogs was in front of me and in danger of getting trampled. I swung Wondy in a circle and ended up behind the rest - not a good place to be on a pony that had few brakes with a bit in his mouth let alone in a halter.

The hunt fence was about 3'6" high and all sailed it. Tony Pony careering along with the Master's feet only inches off the ground, jumped the fence with no problem, his little legs tucking right up. Unfortunately the Master never tucked his feet up and they got stuck under the top rail. Tony continued whilst Master landed flat on his face. I was committed to the jump and Wondy veered to the side missing landing on the prone Master. 
No one stopped to help Master - the hunt was on. He did get to his feet and run after us but no one really cared!

Wallaby, obviously tiring, ran into a wagon park, chain mesh fencing to high for him to jump so we had him cornered. 
No one knew anything about actually catching the darn thing, all I knew was that if you were in front of them they could kick forward with their back legs and claw your stomach. I played safe and held the ponies at the gate (which we had closed and two of the men grabbed its tail.
A horsebox was brought to load it into and the £1,000 claimed. Half to the hunt and half to the Riding for the Disabled.

Master's fall was one of the best I have ever seen. I was unable to see where I was going for laughing so hard. He was totally unhurt thanks to a good evening's drinking. 

Tony Pony continued with the rest of us, he didn't falter at any fence as he wasn't going to be left behind.


----------



## Country Woman

Ladytrails said:


> Country Woman, I would suggest that you contact stable owners/barn managers near you, and do whatever you can to allow them to get to know you. Sweep aisles, etc. Maybe some free labor will warm their hearts. Then as people get to know you, you might be able to learn of horses who could be leased or where you could have riding rights, even if they weren't willing to lease per se. I think if not Craigslist, maybe this is a situation where you need to "know people" who "know people" - a lot of happenings in the horse world are word of mouth.
> 
> Another great way to learn of horses that are available is through Facebook. I went to a horse clinic and talked to folks, and found out there is a Facebook site for horse friends here in my area (although some of them are from out west in the US). If any are from Canada I'll check and let you know. There is always a horse or ten on that site for sale, for trade, for whatever. Folks want to know that their animals are going to be taken care of, and this closed Facebook group gives them some security in that regard, as all of us know somebody else - you have to, in order to be invited to join the group.


this sounds like a great idea thanks


----------



## With Grace

Great story Foxhunter! Since I know nothing about wallabies, why was there a bounty on the poor creature's head? Did he commit a heinous crime?


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Great story Foxhunter! Since I know nothing about wallabies, why was there a bounty on the poor creature's head? Did he commit a heinous crime?


Only to escape from captivity!


----------



## Stan

Stella ready for the trek on Saturday 25th.
She has not been ridden out for any length of time for the past 6 months due to her having a skin problem for the latter part of last year and me, well, I had a heart attack at xmas so riding was not allowed.

Yesterday was the test for myself and the horse, a trek to raise money for one of the local schools.
First thing get them into the float, loaded kate then Stella. Well tried to load Stella she would get half way on and back out, so after several tries and running out of time I got her half way on then pushed her out deciding to end the session on my decission not hers. Wife drives away with Kate and Stella is back into the Jenny Craig paddock.

All is not lost, I had formulated a plan to win this battle and expected some issues given the amount of time passing without being ridden. (Stella I mean) The middway point of the trek was behind our place so it was all on again.

I saddled Stella and walked her to the area where the trekers would stop for lunch, then lead her in the direction they would arrive and rode her back to the start point, rode her out for a half a mile and back again. All was good she did what I asked and did not miss behave. Now that left me feeling very confident I was going to have a good first ride in months.

We waited for the others to arrive 50 horses, They had lunch and Stella calmed down as it had been some time since she had been in the company of so many horses. Lunch finished climbed on and away we all went. My wife on Kate was the lead out horse which suited me as I could tuck Stella in behind, but that did not work. As some of the other horses passed she began to play up and steadly worsened. After a mile or so Stella had stopped listening to me She was shaking her head, prancing, ears laid back and generally behaving in a threatening way.

I got off, managed to maintain some control, and walked her back home, a mile and mostly up hill.

Well the doctor did say I needed more exercise. :lol:

However if I wanted an animal to take for a walk I would have brought a dog. But I am a little different and will continue to Walk and Ride until she gets back to where she was several months ago. I know some of the others on the trek had the opinion I should have continued but I had to consider the stress factors. Not only for Stella, but myself.

Insault to injury, my wife is riding adain today and I am back to training Stella. Over 40 and then some.:shock:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan,
I am sorry Stella had to play up and ruin your ride.
It is spring after all....
I hope she will settle down soon.


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan,
> I am sorry Stella had to play up and ruin your ride.
> It is spring after all....
> I hope she will settle down soon.


 
Not spring in my neck of the woods. Autum with winter only a couple of months away. Stella will come right she just got to excited and forgot her place in the pecking order. :twisted: or remined me where mine was


----------



## With Grace

Stan - sorry your ride didn't go as planned, but I do think it's huge that only 3 months after your health issues you are back to riding. Says a lot about your attitude and drive! I would have walked the horse home after that as well, sometimes those horse attitudes escalate, and when you're not ready to deal with them it's best to try again another day. (take my lesson on Wednesday for example! I know many would say I should have stayed on and made her work through it, but I know her well enough that before she works through something, she tries to throw her rider...my back issues cannot handle being thrown at the moment if I can help it)

Can't wait to hear about your next big ride!


----------



## texasgal

I rode yesterday! It felt so good to get on my beautiful mare bareback, and ride w/my bff and dd15 to the river! I'll have pics at some point.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I feel the same way-WG-when I go out on my gelding we have a nice ride, but when we get back close to home, my mare is yelling her head off & he gets squirrily. so. I often get off & walk the last few yards home-better than having to go to the hospital-LOL! When I feel more confident here we'll work on these issues,but for now it works.


----------



## Ladytrails

Got the pony up in the barn today and combed about 15 pounds of pony fur off, with a good amount of dried mud from all the rain we've had this week. Tied him to a stall front and let him learn some more patience, as tying isn't something he's really patient with yet. Also tried to get him more relaxed about fingers in his mouth - the vet had some difficulty on Monday when it was time to check him out to see if he needed his teeth floated (he did), and his little rider seemed to have trouble bridling him last week. All good after an hour or so, he was more patient and he let me put my fingers in his mouth without getting distressed at all. 

Then I got my awesome TWH mare up, combed mud and shedding hair, wiped down her ears so those biting gnats leave her alone, and went off for a nice hour's ride. We had a new Myler bit, which seemed to work out very nicely. She's very responsive so I have to be careful not to overdo the cues. We practiced our canter (a little chargey today) and our running walk (lurchy going away from home, lovely coming home). 

A beautiful day and a great way to spend a few hours on a Saturday in springtime.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like a lovely day,Ladytrails. If the weather co-operates I hope to ride tomorrow.


----------



## Mellow Mel

I love how we are all wiser as we grow older....getting off a horse that is acting up to me is pretty wise.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
just watching the hockey game and Vancouver wins 3-2 playing Colorado


----------



## Foxhunter

Clocks altered last night, so I am in a muddle time wise.

Left all the horses out for the weekend as it is beautiful weather. My little horse Rufus, now in his teens and a 5 year old TB, Lumpy are in the front paddock and I have been amused for nearly an hour as they play with a rubber feed bowl. 
Rufus is the instigator picking it up and shoving it under Lumpy's nose until he grabs a hold of it. A lovely way to start a beautiful day watching horses lazily play with each other. I went to take some pictures but the battery os flat on my camera.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Bill and I started putting up the fence for the new pasture yesterday, it's almost three acres.
We had to fix the post hole digger first, the guy that borrowed it last bent the PTO shaft and didn't say anything and it rusted together....
He torched it and we were in business...


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan - give Bill a box around the ears for not using a welding mask! 

When it comes to fencing I use the front bucket on the tractor and just push the posts into the ground as we aren't stoney at all.


----------



## texasgal

Tractors ... expensive -- almost necessary -- pieces of equipment. We looked at some yesterday and I think we are going to take the plunge ...

It's a small one, but should be perfect for our little place...


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter said:


> Susan - give Bill a box around the ears for not using a welding mask!
> 
> When it comes to fencing I use the front bucket on the tractor and just push the posts into the ground as we aren't stoney at all.



No way! He got a kiss for doing it....
Such a great horse husband.

Texas girl...

This is actually our bush hog tractor. Unfortunately, the Big Tractor's three point hitch is broken so we had to use it...
it's kind of small for the job, but got it done!


----------



## texasgal

Funny, we start out looking at lawn tractors so we can trash the push mower, and end up looking at a 26hp tractor w/bucket, 3 point hitch and mowing deck. Excited about the fact that we will be able to mow AND do other necessary things around the place ... not so excited about the debt .. but it's an investment.


----------



## themacpack

A beautiful, quiet morning here - and I'm the first/only one up. I think I'll sneak out and take advantage of the opportunity to take a solo trip out with Yahzi. It will be our first time off the property w/out DD and Aero along, looking forward to the extra peace of a ride for just the two of us.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Trail cleaning part two today...hoping to atleast get a short ride in too!


----------



## Eagle Child

Mellow Mel said:


> Trail cleaning part two today...hoping to atleast get a short ride in too!


Wow, you have trail on your property? Awesome. 

I'm heading out to my barn soon. I usually go to church on Sun, a.m., but there's some one woman band doing the whole service, I don't have choir, so I'm off to the barn. :lol: Yeehaw~~!!!

I've literally had a dream of a piece of property with its own trails or backed up on land with access to them. Here in WV, there's some really pretty country. The property in my recurring dream has a hidden meadow with a stream. I keep thinking I'll run across it some day when I'm driving around in the country, and it will have a "FOR SALE" sign posted. :lol: 

My barn has around 100 acres of trails through woods...hilly...one section stays muddy all spring. Still, we're blessed to have that space. They have guided trail rides through the woods. Beautiful this time of year. I've been unable to go on long rides due to ongoing issues with my neck since being rear ended in a car accident last August. Gotta satisfy Journey's and my need for riding puttering around the road, barn lot, lower fields, driveway. Oh, well. Still very, very blessed to be out there. 

I should already be out there, but my new puppy didn't get to play hard enough yesterday evening when I was out to dinner with friends, and decided to wake up crying in his kennel about 4 times last night. The little scamp.


----------



## TB Lover

Great thread Country Woman, but I'm way too old to be a part of your group. Everyone seems to be in their 40's to early 50's. Is it ok if a late 50's person takes part? TBLoverl


----------



## texasgal

TB Lover said:


> Great thread Country Woman, but I'm way too old to be a part of your group. Everyone seems to be in their 40's to early 50's. Is it ok if a late 50's person takes part? TBLoverl


Mature? check.
Over 40? check.

I think you're in!

*smile*


----------



## Eagle Child

TB Lover said:


> Great thread Country Woman, but I'm way too old to be a part of your group. Everyone seems to be in their 40's to early 50's. Is it ok if a late 50's person takes part? TBLoverl


Honey, I got my first horse at age 57 and I'm turning the big 6-oh! my next birthday. I'm older than dirt. :rofl:

Horses keep us young. 

Howdy, and welcome! :lol:


----------



## TB Lover

*TB Lover*

Wonderful thread Country Woman, But is it ok for the 50's to 60's 2 join in? I'm soon to be 58 yrs. young. Have had 2 Thoroughbreds in my lifetime with my husband at our "mini-farm" here in Georgia. My mare I had for 23 yrs she had to be euthanized in 2010 at 28 yrs. of age. My gelding I had for 19 yrs. who died 10 mo.s after my mare. I was DESTROYED!! My heart might have as well been ripped out. I NEVER thought I'd even think of having another equine friend especially due to my age. But - I volunteer at an Equine Rescue with our Ga. Dept. Of Agriculture & have now fallen in love with a pitiful, horendously neglected little mare. We have NO infor on her. No breed, no age, no health records - just her name. I'd love some feedback as to whether I'm insane or being fairly normal. I work full time 5 days a week, would not be keeping her here at our farm but just down the street with my trainer and farrier and hope to move to Fla. in the next few yrs. Unfortunately I cannot retire for another 6 yrs. Thanks for feedback. TB Lover


----------



## Ladytrails

Susan Crumrine said:


> Bill and I started putting up the fence for the new pasture yesterday, it's almost three acres.
> We had to fix the post hole digger first, the guy that borrowed it last bent the PTO shaft and didn't say anything and it rusted together....
> He torched it and we were in business...


There's just something about a DH on a tractor, fixing fence for the horses. Better than diamonds, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I told him he never looked sexier. He laughed at me, but it's true, his willingness to support me and his skill at fixing things are a turn on to this country girl!

Our TWH is named Diamond, when he bought him, he gave me a choice between the horse or a diamond.....easy choice. LOL
(and later bought me a diamond.)....he's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Cacowgirl

oh, definetely take the horse for sure!


----------



## Ladytrails

Susan Crumrine said:


> I told him he never looked sexier. He laughed at me, but it's true, his willingness to support me and his skill at fixing things are a turn on to this country girl!
> 
> Our TWH is named Diamond, when he bought him, he gave me a choice between the horse or a diamond.....easy choice. LOL
> (and later bought me a diamond.)....he's a keeper for sure.


That's so funny, Susan - I've told other people that I don't have big diamonds and fancy jewelry - but my DH built my barn and fences and corrals with his own hands, exactly like I wanted (well, pretty much, anyway  ) which says way more than writing a check to a jewelry store. And, when my sheep 'ate' my teeny shiny diamond out of my engagement ring this past fall, he took me for an upgrade diamond, so mine is like yours - a keeper for sure!


----------



## Country Woman

TB Lover said:


> Great thread Country Woman, but I'm way too old to be a part of your group. Everyone seems to be in their 40's to early 50's. Is it ok if a late 50's person takes part? TBLoverl


Thank you TB Lover 
yes of course you are most welcome here TB Lover 
there are some posters in their 60's here too


----------



## Country Woman

I love hearing all your horse stories 
its inspiring for me. I am soon looking for a lease 
in my area


----------



## Foxhunter

Another beautiful day almost done and dusted!

What have I done today? Sod all really but I did really, really clean my bathroom, and I have now turned _everything_ out of the cupboards and drawers in mt sitting room so I _have _to clear it all up. Only way I get anything near a spring clean.
WishI wasn't such a book hoarder. There is a pile of books to go to the charity shop, and about 10 times as many to be re-stacked on the soon to be clean shelves. I want to paint the sitting room, if I dump everything in the centre and cover it it won't take long. The ceilings are low and I can reach without climbing up and down ladders.
I tell you, if I won the lottery I would have a house designed for me that had tiled floors with a slope to them, tiled walls and plastic furniture so all I had to do was power wash it whenever.

Yesterday I had a big bake day, first thing I made a load of savoury and then baked some cakes. Made a load of Brownies. Felt very virtuous. I made a delicious looking Maderia cake, took it out the tin and left it on the cooker. Went to the loo - all of a couple of minutes and as I walked out so the lab dived past me, she had eaten half of it. I could have killed her. She was locked in the kennel and had no supper.
Then another baked cake I left on the back of the cooler - piping hot, and Em's terrier jumped up and ate the top off it. No one will know if I serve it upside down!
At least the savouries were in the fridge!

The remains of the Maderia cake were OK but I will do something slightly different next time. Years since I made one.

Oh well off to have a shower, I want to be up early in the morning and make a start in here before attacking the planting in the garden. 

*SUSAN* the reason I said about the mask is because you have a man in a million and his eyes could so easily be damaged A friend of mine damaged his eyes badly through not using a mask whilst welding!


----------



## TB Lover

*TB Lover*

To QOS GREAT pics of your horses. How did you get them to show up on this thread? I am not computer savvy, but if and when I ever get another horse I'd love to post pics like several of you'all have. P.S. I guess I need a digital camera. I only have a 35 mm film one.


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter said:


> I tell you, if I won the lottery I would have a house designed for me that had tiled floors with a slope to them, tiled walls and plastic furniture so all I had to do was power wash it whenever.


I ordered this type of room for my garage in my new house, for washing the dogs. I was over-ruled by my builder and my husband. But, I got a faucet and drain in the basement! 

So, don't forget to request a drain in the lowest part of the slope, with a removable tile to tidily hide it away!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter, thanks I will tell him you said that, and also about the mask...
he is one stubborn man though so don't count on him changing any time soon...

I have to go to drill and I am sick...
achy, fever, stomach cramps and terrible headache...
Who wants to ride for me? It's only in the 50's, Patsy will be full of herself...


----------



## With Grace

Susan - how exciting you're getting your fence in! Ahhhh supportive hubbies are worth their weight in gold. I agree with you both, a diamond or a horse? A horse any day of the week, regardless of the size of the diamond  I beg to differ with the old saying, diamonds are NOT a girl's best friend. 

Had my dressage lesson yesterday, was fabulous! I rode an amazing boy, trained up so high that I gave the wrong aid and he tried to pirouette! LOL! I was like, hey, look at me! Lovely horse, am now thinking maybe if the owner wants to sell....

Rode Grace this morning, spooked all over the place again. I rode in my dressage saddle, not the new saddle, so it wasnt the saddle last week. I think she's coming into heat. Two other mares in the barn are also witchy, so I'm pretty sure the sunshine this weekend has brought out the "best" in them.


----------



## RenexArabs

Hello everyone! I will be 40 in August but thought I would come check out this thread a little early.

I know I am close to 40 because I am either becoming super smart, or just chicken^&*%. I bought a new toy (early birthday present).

Gone are the days where i jump behind mares I barely know to flush, infuse, palpate or Ultra-sound without a set of these 

Unloaded them today and hubby is building a little lab for them. I am so excited 










Only horse people would get so excited over a set of stocks 

Nice to meet everyone!

Kristine


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> No way! He got a kiss for doing it....
> Such a great horse husband.
> 
> Texas girl...
> 
> This is actually our bush hog tractor. Unfortunately, the Big Tractor's three point hitch is broken so we had to use it...
> it's kind of small for the job, but got it done!


My wife believes in me geting exercise and would say. What do you want a posthole borer for? when you have a perfectly good spade and all weekend to do it in. she would promptly turn around and walk away. While I lift my bottom lip off the ground so as not to pick up any stones or horse poo :shock:


----------



## With Grace

RenexArabs said:


> Hello everyone! I will be 40 in August but thought I would come check out this thread a little early.
> 
> I know I am close to 40 because I am either becoming super smart, or just chicken^&*%. I bought a new toy (early birthday present).
> 
> Gone are the days where i jump behind mares I barely know to flush, infuse, palpate or Ultra-sound without a set of these
> 
> Unloaded them today and hubby is building a little lab for them. I am so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only horse people would get so excited over a set of stocks
> 
> Nice to meet everyone!
> 
> Kristine



Welcome Kristine! And congrats on your very own set of stocks!

With age comes experience, and with experience comes knowledge...we are all very very smart now :lol:


----------



## RenexArabs

At the rate I am going I think I will be brilliant when I am 85!

Kristine


----------



## Stan

Eagle Child said:


> Honey, I got my first horse at age 57 and I'm turning the big 6-oh! my next birthday. I'm older than dirt. :rofl:
> 
> Horses keep us young.
> 
> Howdy, and welcome! :lol:


 
Eagle Child, turning 60 and older than dirt, then I must be considered volcanic, 63 and climbing. My children lovingly call me wrinkly, well I think its lovingly. Got to be amoungst the eldest on this forum or the eldest


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congrats on getting those stocks! WG~sounds like a lovely horse-glad you had such a good lesson.
I rode today-my mare was "marish"-for the firt time ever-a few hops, some spooks & a "sinking". I think I've had her 3 or 4 years, so I was a bit surprised. But she settled down & we rode for a couple of hours-we did just beat the wind that's been howling for the rest of the day-we'll have rain tonight.


----------



## corgi

I treated my Isabella to a spa day today. I brushed her, massaged her, pampered her, and fed her carrots. The shampoo I bought her cost more than mine. I came home muddy and hungry. I guess this is just the beginning isn't it? LOL


----------



## Eagle Child

:?Well, my idyllic, peaceful Sunday morning on the ranch almost turned into a rodeo. Journey decided, for the first time ever, that she wasn't moseying in from the pasture to the barn with me.

First off, I arrived later than planned, about 2 hours after breakfast and morning turnout, but still the first of the boarders to get there. She and her buddies were wayyyyyy back in the far corner of the field munching some nice new grass. She happily allowed me to lead her all the way back to within sight of the barn and then got this look in her eye when we hit a muddy patch heading down the hill. "Hey, all my buddies are back there munching, and I might be going to work!" 

She let out a short whinny and pulled away from me! I was on a slick spot and just about went down. So mad!!!! I calmed down, retrieved her, but there was no way she was going down the steep slick spot. Never mind that we'd done it a gazillion times before. In the mean time, all the other horses had heard her little whinny and came tearing up to us. I decided to swing my lead a couple of times to see if they'd go on down to the barn, Journey following. Not. They all stopped at the top of the hill and looked at me. 

I calmed down and went back down to the barn to shake a grain bucket. Nada. They all just stood there and kept looking. Next I doffed my jacket and headed back up the hill. By then she was saying, "Catch me if you can", so I drove her away from the barn. She stopped about halfway back to the far corner and looked back with her quizzical look, and I clicked on the lead. 

I then led her AWAY, around the long way where we circumvent a big ridge area, and made a huge loop to the lower field, and back to the barn, with a couple of lunge sessions along the way. Needless to say, she was shocked, and I was pooped. :lol: Now, to get ready to ride! 

I was there until 4:00. Good day, once we got to the barn! Lunged, groomed, rode, cleaned and sorted some tack and stuff. I'm hurting all over tonight. This neck definitely needs a heating pad tonight. Hope I'm up to the huge day at work tomorrow. 

What can I say? She's a mare, she was feelin' good, she's been in and out of heat 3 times in this wacky Feb/Mar weather we've had. Still, I won, and ended up having a good time! I was indeed the leader, after all that fuss!


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't ridden in four days. I'm such a slacker. I did get 3 of my flower beds finished though. I still have to do the front of the house and a big tree on the side of the driveway...

I was pulling dirt against the border that I set up, a toad jumped out of the dirt and I thought it was a copperhead. I mean, I realized it was a toad pretty quick but I was still reacting the copperhead. I jammed my finger so bad that the whole thing is swelled and it won't straighten! Darn toad....


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Farmpony, glad it was just a frog but sorry you hurt your finger.!

Eagle: spring fever is rampant right now. Good job on sticking with her.

Corgi, spa days are fun for us too....I love it when my horse is gorgeous!

Well, I rode with belly cramps and a fever. LOL

There was a good 20 MPH wind so we went outside for some flag training.

Patsy only carried it once before, indoors. I was proud of her! We are in the front

on the right...


----------



## Ladytrails

Wow, Susan - the flags and the forelocks are blowing straight back! You guys look great! I can't believe how well they are going with that kind of wind - awesome bunch of riders and mounts. I hope you're still on the mend tomorrow, that can't have been good for your fever!


----------



## Foxhunter

That is very impressive Susan!
The only time I have ever tried to carry a flag on a horse was many years ago when the Queen visited the Isle of Wight and we decided to wait on the horses along part of the route. 
One of the girls had a flag made and she mounted her pony and took hold of the flag and disappeared - flat out across the field leading to the stables.
There was no way she was going to drop the flag and n way the horse was going to accept the 'dragon' she was clutching. 
Surprising how, after a few laps of a field flat out, a horse accepts anything! 

FArmpony - I haven't ridden in a bout a month. Horses had a virus and were coughing so we got busy in the garden! They have had the time off and will have this week too so we can finish the planting etc. 
I turned the six youngsters out in a fresh field and they are happy as Larry (whoever Larry was, I haven't a clue!) Never touched the hay I put out and were not really interested in their hay. 
We are in need of rain, it has been extraordinarily dry. The temperatures have been up in the high 60's, usually March is wet and windy and apart from the odd shower there has been nothing.
Off to get some seeds planted and the early potatoes in.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Eaglechild...no trails on the property(I board close to my house...well 15 minutes)...barn is a mile ride to a great state park with equine trails. We have to maintain them though if we want them to stay equine. Although we share with bikers and hunters but for some reason they just don't care for horse poop in the middle of the trails...go figure!


----------



## candandy49

Hello All, I am 62 years old. That may put me in the running for one of the oldest here. I have been a horse person all my life, but didn't actually get my own "heart horse" until I was 45. In my younger years growing up I always managed to have a horse to ride although not always the same one each time I got to do horsey things and ride. My parents couldn't afford to get me a horse and we lived in town with no where to keep one. I lived and breathed horses in other ways. I read every thing I could get my hands on and subscribed to several horse magazines. I got lots of practical experience and used what self-educating I had done. 

I got to ride a lot of guided trail rides when we went on vacations. As an adult, my younger sister and her husband had horses so I got to ride and help take care of theirs. They had Appaloosas and Quarter Horses. The other breeds I have ridden are Missouri Foxtrotters, 3-gaited Saddlebreds, a 5-gaited Saddlebred, two Poas, Paints, a Tennessee Walker and lots of grade horses. The 3-gaited Saddlebreds were owned by a friend of ours and I helped him train his horses to drive. 

When I got my QH mare in 1995 when my husband and I moved to our country home. She is the light of my life and still healthy and sound at 25 years old. We became each other's when she was an 8 year old. She and I covered over the years most likely hundreds of miles on our country back roads and many, many benefit trail rides and trailered to Conservation Land Equestrian Trails. She and I rode in parades and saddle club playdays. My husband wanted a horse to go on rides with me so we found him a nice grade mare. We went on many overnight and a few 4 day camping trips with them. We then added a POA mare for our grandkids. I eventually bought the Tennessee Walker gelding and an Appaloosa gelding. I had my QH mare bred three times and got 3 very nice foals, a colt and two full sister fillys. The colt/gelding is now a Civil War Re-Eactment mount for his owner. Both fillys were registered QH. One is on a ranch near San Antonio and the other is just about an hours drive from us.

I retired my QH mare when I had an accident in 2008 falling from the top of our hay trailer that had a new full load on it. I shattered my left knee joint, spent two weeks flat on my back in the hospital and 3 surgeries, wheel chair bound for 2 months. That accident ended my riding days. Then I had to have back surgery in 2010.

All in all I have some great memories to cherish. That is me and my QH mare in my avatar.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Candy 
my story is like yours too. I have always loved horses too
but my parents could not afford a horse since we also lied in a small 
town, I did have access to horses and I had riding lessons from 8-11 
I still am horseless but I am looking for a lease


----------



## Speed Racer

Candy, have you thought about driving? Many people who can't ride get into driving, so they can still do something with their beloved horses.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Candy, it is nice to meet you!
I can sympathize with the bad leg injury as I have a titanium rod in my left leg.
Have you thought about trying an easy gaited horse? It's amazing how much easier it is to ride a horse who always has a foot on the ground.


----------



## Country Woman

I went to my cousins place yesterday for a baby shower, 
they live on a farm which belongs to another cousin 
any ways Peggy and Paul rescued some horses in Alberta 
last year from a woman who abused them, the horses were only yearlings 
at the time and wild. There is the colt, he is a Paint Quarter Horse Shire cross his name is Storm the filly is a Quarter horse cross too and her name is Missy 
when they got them home they could not get near them and the little filly 
was more scared than the colt 
when I went out to the field where they were both came up to me 
the colt who is the leader was the first at the fence I put my hand near his
nose so he could get my scent I started to pet him he really loved attention I I even petted the filly, I then picked some grass and fed it to the colt first while talking softly then I gave some grass to the filly 
I loved both of the so here are some pictures


----------



## With Grace

Welcome to the group Candy! Seems that quite a few of us here found our horses later in life after dreaming of them for so long. 

So sorry to hear about your injuries - I was also going to ask if you've ever considered driving rather than riding?


----------



## With Grace

CW you must have been in heaven with those horses! Both are very cute! Does your cousin live very far from you? (can you see my wheels turning here LOL) Could you board a horse there?????


----------



## Country Woman

Here are more


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman, 
those are some really cute horses!
I agree with Grace, are they close to you?
Maybe you could find a trainer and ride one of those cuties~!


----------



## Country Woman

Yes With Grace I was in heaven especially when the both came up to me 
my cousins live about 45 or more minutes from us and both work every 
milking cows for my other cousin who run a huge dairy farm.
These horses are too young to be ridden and they would have to be 
trained first 
I am welcome there anytime


----------



## Country Woman

these horses are only 2 years old and took along time to have them come to you 

If I lived closer to them I would be over more often 
and I would consider a horse then 

I would not have to pay them much either


----------



## Country Woman

they also raise Blue and Red Heeler pups
the last picture is one of the previous litter


----------



## Country Woman

I may get to work with these horses


----------



## Country Woman

I just wished we lived closer to each other


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country woman, 
here is my cattle dog...she looks like the one you posted..


----------



## maisie

It would be great if you could work with those youngsters CW while you are looking for your leasing/owning situation. You're savvy enough, and they look like sweeties. Seems like it would be a good thing for all 3 of you. 

Dancer, the old lesson mare, is shedding out her humongous winter coat. For the last 3 weekends I've gotten piles of hair off and she still looks like a shaggy bear. Apparently she gets more attention from me than anyone else; I get extra horse hugs.


----------



## candandy49

Thank You all for the warm Welcome!! Driving is a great option. I have always enjoyed driving. My problem is that with my damaged left knee that leg is 1 1/2 inches shorter than my right leg so standing and walking is difficult for me. I can walk short distances before I have to sit down and rest my legs. Plus, my back surgeon has me on weight lifting restrictions. His words were, "No lifting anything heavier than a full gallon of milk".

In my first post I forgot to add that before my accident I volunteered at a local Handicapped Riding Therapy Center. My main job was as a horse handler, but I was also a side-walker when needed.

I am so glad to have found this thread!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Canandy 
I am sorry you can't move so well anymore and that you can't ride


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan, love the picture of your dog - talk about 'Smile for the camera!'

Canda - welcome from across the pond. Life is a bummer when it catches up with you! I hit 63 this year.

I was awake very early this morning so went out to see what was going on with the wild life.
A vixen that has been around for about three years is heavy in pup, she will probably give birth in the same hole as the last two years. Unfortunately I will not be able to get to close to her as a big old oak came down right across the hole obscuring it from view.

Far to many badgers about. They are protected and the numbers are way to high. Big stink because certain areas are being given a license to cull them back because they are infected with TB and pass it to cattle. 
No one wants to eradicate them but their numbers need to be kept to a sensible number - not that the Bunny Huggers will agree.

This weather is unbelievable hot again today and forecast for hotter tomorrow,
Busy planting bulbs today. 
I also dug over a lot of the veggie garden with the assistance of the chickens and ducks. Had to laugh at one hen she would stand on the soil I was lifting and dive into the hole before I had a chance to turn the dirt. If any of the ducks got to close then she chased them off! By the time I had finished one patch their croups were bloated. Happy birds.

Not a lot of news, horses are still out 24/7 and when we start working them they will be in for a shock!


----------



## With Grace

CW - that would be awesome if you could work with those horses!

Maisie - I feel your pain with the shedding, I have found yet another reason that I don't want to own a grey horse. I have so much grey hairs on everything I own, and the horse lives 10 miles away! In the middle of the day running errands I have had to spit out a horse hair! yuck!

Foxhunter - I love the term bunny huggers! Never heard that before, I'm assuming it's similar to our term "tree huggers" here. We had elk in our area that were destroying a PGA golf course. Some master hunters were selected to come thin the herd. A few people got vocal about it...and those Elk are still destroying the course. The herd here has gotten ridiculously large and they can't really do anything to stop it.

So, my big news for the day. I am officially a student of Large Animal Massage! By this time next year, I hope to start building my practice  I am so very excited!


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> these horses are only 2 years old and took along time to have them come to you
> 
> If I lived closer to them I would be over more often
> and I would consider a horse then
> 
> I would not have to pay them much either


I sure hope you get to work with them, Country Woman!!


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> CW - that would be awesome if you could work with those horses!
> 
> Maisie - I feel your pain with the shedding, I have found yet another reason that I don't want to own a grey horse. I have so much grey hairs on everything I own, and the horse lives 10 miles away! In the middle of the day running errands I have had to spit out a horse hair! yuck!
> 
> Foxhunter - I love the term bunny huggers! Never heard that before, I'm assuming it's similar to our term "tree huggers" here. We had elk in our area that were destroying a PGA golf course. Some master hunters were selected to come thin the herd. A few people got vocal about it...and those Elk are still destroying the course. The herd here has gotten ridiculously large and they can't really do anything to stop it.
> 
> So, my big news for the day. I am officially a student of Large Animal Massage! By this time next year, I hope to start building my practice  I am so very excited!


That's awesome, Grace! Congratulations!! As for the elk situation- years ago I worked for a private and huge park system downstate that didn't allow deer hunting - the herds became out of control, and had eradicated many species of wildflowers. It was very beneficial when they had some hunters come in and harvest a specific amount - it was well planned, and the delicious venison was donated to food banks around the state. It was a good call, and in the nick of time! There were many opposed, but with no natural predators or hunting, of course they're going to be out of control, and when people finally became educated on the topic, they agreed. 
Foxhunter- I hope something can be done about the badgers - we have badger, bear, etc., here and I'd rather encounter a bear over a badger any day, believe me! (we only have MI Black Bear here, which do get large, but are generally shy and do not want to be around humans) A few yrs. ago we had a big badger problem on our property also, and I literally wouldn't do anything out here without my bear spray in hand because of them! Good luck with that!


----------



## Country Woman

well I found out where my boots are 
right now they are in Chicago


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: That is awesome! I bet that will be very rewarding.
Country Woman: I am crossing my fingers for you. Can't wait to see your boots...
Here is our finished product....









The hard part will be getting them in, I can only leave them an hour or so...


----------



## Northernstar

candandy49 said:


> Hello All, I am 62 years old. That may put me in the running for one of the oldest here. I have been a horse person all my life, but didn't actually get my own "heart horse" until I was 45. In my younger years growing up I always managed to have a horse to ride although not always the same one each time I got to do horsey things and ride. My parents couldn't afford to get me a horse and we lived in town with no where to keep one. I lived and breathed horses in other ways. I read every thing I could get my hands on and subscribed to several horse magazines. I got lots of practical experience and used what self-educating I had done.
> 
> I got to ride a lot of guided trail rides when we went on vacations. As an adult, my younger sister and her husband had horses so I got to ride and help take care of theirs. They had Appaloosas and Quarter Horses. The other breeds I have ridden are Missouri Foxtrotters, 3-gaited Saddlebreds, a 5-gaited Saddlebred, two Poas, Paints, a Tennessee Walker and lots of grade horses. The 3-gaited Saddlebreds were owned by a friend of ours and I helped him train his horses to drive.
> 
> When I got my QH mare in 1995 when my husband and I moved to our country home. She is the light of my life and still healthy and sound at 25 years old. We became each other's when she was an 8 year old. She and I covered over the years most likely hundreds of miles on our country back roads and many, many benefit trail rides and trailered to Conservation Land Equestrian Trails. She and I rode in parades and saddle club playdays. My husband wanted a horse to go on rides with me so we found him a nice grade mare. We went on many overnight and a few 4 day camping trips with them. We then added a POA mare for our grandkids. I eventually bought the Tennessee Walker gelding and an Appaloosa gelding. I had my QH mare bred three times and got 3 very nice foals, a colt and two full sister fillys. The colt/gelding is now a Civil War Re-Eactment mount for his owner. Both fillys were registered QH. One is on a ranch near San Antonio and the other is just about an hours drive from us.
> 
> I retired my QH mare when I had an accident in 2008 falling from the top of our hay trailer that had a new full load on it. I shattered my left knee joint, spent two weeks flat on my back in the hospital and 3 surgeries, wheel chair bound for 2 months. That accident ended my riding days. Then I had to have back surgery in 2010.
> 
> All in all I have some great memories to cherish. That is me and my QH mare in my avatar.


Thankyou for sharing your wonderful story, and beautiful memories! Welcome to the forum


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Northernstar and Susan - it's been a dream of mine since I was small to work with animals. To find a career with horses is so exciting. I am so grateful for such a supportive hubby!

Susan - your finished product looks great and it looks like the horses are pleased with it! That little donkey in the field with the big horses is just adorable!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Thanks Grace, they didn't give me too much trouble about coming in either...
I am awfully worried about my donkey...I am going to order a mini grazing muzzle and hope it works on donkeys....
And just because I love her so much....PUMKIN


----------



## Eagle Child

For With Grace:

Tell me about your classes! I'm very interested in this. We have no equine massage folks in my area, and I've thought seriously about becoming certified and starting a practice when I retire from teaching. I've researched online and would have to go down south for onsite hands on training. What kind of course is it, and what kind of credentials do the instructors have? What is the cost, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## With Grace

Oh my gosh Pumkin is so cute! I want one!!


----------



## With Grace

Eagle Child said:


> For With Grace:
> 
> Tell me about your classes! I'm very interested in this. We have no equine massage folks in my area, and I've thought seriously about becoming certified and starting a practice when I retire from teaching. I've researched online and would have to go down south for onsite hands on training. What kind of course is it, and what kind of credentials do the instructors have? What is the cost, if you don't mind my asking?



I'll PM ya!


----------



## Eagle Child

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> With Grace: That is awesome! I bet that will be very rewarding.
> Country Woman: I am crossing my fingers for you. Can't wait to see your boots...
> Here is our finished product....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part will be getting them in, I can only leave them an hour or so...


 I love the donkey trailing behind


----------



## Foxhunter

I love donkeys but really want a mule! Don't se many mules in the UK! In all my years with horses I can only remember seeing three mules and two of those were down the road and no one could do anything with them. They were only there for a month before they were sold.

Ages ago a retired couple bought what had been three farm cottages and converted it into one beautiful house. Very old, low ceilings, beams through all the rooms, thatched roof and leaded windows. I met them through some mutual friends. One of the things they asked me was why when people rode past they always stared in the windows. I explained that they were not staring into the house but looking at their reflection on the windows to check their position. 
This couple went and bought a jenny donkey from the sales ring. She (the moke) had run on the New Forest all summer and was not in the best of condition and obviously pregnant. They asked me for advice after purchasing her.
We wormed her, had her feet trimmed and was groomed. For a feral donkey she loved her new life and soon became really friendly. 
She grew bigger and I was worried about her foaling. She decided to foal on a cold wet February night. I was called and when I got there it was obvious there were problems. I called the vet who was out on another emergency. When things got really bad, I called another vet practise but they refused to come as I had already called the ones I use.
The little mare died as I got the foal away from her. Big foal for a little mare. 

So, having got the colostrum away from the mare, we fed the foal, wrapped him in towels and I took him home, which was at my parents house. 

Somehow this foal ended up with the name Diddle Eye! he was bottle fed, travelled to work and home again in the back of my van with the dogs.

That donkey was a real character. He was impossible to keep in any field, he would lie down and wriggle under any fence. He would spend every night in the pub where he was addicted to tobacco and would empty all the ash trays an steal anyone's cigarettes if they were left on a table. He was never dirty inside.
He was a great source of amusement always acting the clown and more interested in people than other horses. 

When we had the Riding for the Disabled group on a Monday he would hand around with the children and when it was time for them to go he would lie down in the door of the arena so they couldn't leave and after moving him he would lie in front of their bus. 
The stables were all being rebuilt and the horses were tied up in the indoor arena. Diddle Eye did his usual wandering about the place and one very windy day he tried to push the heavy oak door open to come out the arena and got his head stuck between the door and the wall. When I found him he was unconscious. It took three of the builders to help me lift the door off the hinges and drag him clear. He came around and was affected by the lack of oxygen. For a couple of weeks he had very bad balance and was acting like he was drunk. He preferred to lean against a wall when walking. Gradually he improved and was back to his usual self. 

Problems began to arise with him when the horses started to get very possessive of him and would fight over who was his best friend. 
One of the residential schools for the disabled children started a petting zoo and Diddle Eye went to live with them. He had a wonderful time, still escaped on a regular basis and would leave the paddocks to go into the school to attend lessons, have lunch with the kids and generally annoy the adults!

When they fenced a paddock for him with chain link below the rail, he just jumped out so his attendance at school was accepted.

He lived a long and happy life there and was well into his early thirties when he was euthanised because his arthritis was so bad. The kids all loved him and he was an encouragement for them to attempt to do things they thought they couldn't.


----------



## Country Woman

what an interesting story 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter,

One of my favorite childhood horse books was called "summer Pony"...
The horse in the story was called "mokey".
I noticed that you refer to the jenny as a "moke"....first time I have heard the word since the book!
Great story!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Susan Crumrine said:


> Thanks Grace, they didn't give me too much trouble about coming in either...
> I am awfully worried about my donkey...I am going to order a mini grazing muzzle and hope it works on donkeys....
> And just because I love her so much....PUMKIN


 LOVE THE DONKEY!!!! I keep trying to talk our BO into getting one or letting me get one!!!!:lol:


----------



## Mellow Mel

Grace....congrats on the classes!!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Mellow Mel:
She is super friendly and prefers people over horses. She is smart and protective over the horses. I have never had a donkey before, and I love her to death!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the donkey story-what a wonderful life.
Congrats W/Grace, sounds like a wonderful plan. 
Susan-how nice to have a pasture for some turn-out-they look happy.
CW-hope the boots arrive soon!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Caco: Yep I am glad now I have three and can rotate a little better! They really can chew that grass down in no time!


----------



## candandy49

I love donkeys, too. Two years before my husband retired he decided he wanted to get a couple of donkey for a retirement project. We found two full sister jennets/jennies that were in foal by a spotted jack. Both jennies foaled spotted babies. Husband was so excited he went back and bought the jack.

Those jack babies were as gentle as new born puppies and just as cute.








The two little girls are my granddaughters. The older one is now a Mother, too and the younger one is a Senior in High School!!


----------



## candandy49

This my older granddaughter with my TWH in the top picture and my QH mare, Candandy in her prime. The pic of my mare was taken in 2000. Her registered name is A Sharp Can.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That mare is so sleek & shiny-I'll bet her foals were lovely.


----------



## candandy49

Here is the Appy Gelding, Cody I had with my two granddaughters on him. He was a true gentleman.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter your stories are the best! Kepp em coming. 

Susan I want your donkey he is adorable.

I remember when I was riding my old lease horse Duke. 17 something hand high Percheron and we came across some miniature donkeys. He tried to trun around and book it back to the barn. He was terrified. It was pretty funny, like the elephant afraid of the mouse lol


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - I had the same experience with Grace and Mules...there were 3 of them at the last show I went to. They kept braying over and over and it was making Grace nervous. When we got into the show ring, one was in the outdoor arena next door and bucked at something. This put Grace into a tizzy, and she reared up and spun in the class. Apparently she doesn't like mules LOL!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Vet bill.... $705.00
Piece of mind....priceless.


----------



## texasgal

*Vent*

I hate when:

Someone posts something simple like "What color stallion would I have to breed my mare to and get something other than chestnut?"

Then, instead of giving the answer, referring them to a color chart, igoring the questions; people post:

*Why are you breeding your mare?
*Conformation and disposition are what you should be looking at .. not color.
*You must be a color freak ..
*Why are you looking at crappy horses just for color (because we all know that if they are colored, they are crappy ...??? )
*Why don't you just buy a foal?

Drives me crazy .. everyone is an expert ... aaaarrrrhhhH!

Ok, done now .. this has been a public service announcement...

/rant

lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Texas gal....I saw that thread and while I don't have the patience to breed myself, I feel with the genetic testing available today, it's not unreasonable to expect a certain color. 

The vet did a lameness exam on Patsy just to make sure she is doing OK with the amount of hard work she is under and she passed easily!


----------



## texasgal

Oh, just an irritation for me .. I know where people are coming from .. and if she were asking for specific stallions etc, we could get into the other stuff ...

She was just asking about color possibilities .. 

lol


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
I enjoy reading everyone's stories. so inspiring


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Hunter - I had the same experience with Grace and Mules...there were 3 of them at the last show I went to. They kept braying over and over and it was making Grace nervous. When we got into the show ring, one was in the outdoor arena next door and bucked at something. This put Grace into a tizzy, and she reared up and spun in the class. Apparently she doesn't like mules LOL!


Aren't horses hilarious how they "tell" us at the most in-opportune times what frightens them?


----------



## Paint pony

Hi there,
I am 46 ish and just getting back into riding. I really miss it! So nice to read all about everyones horsey background. Look forward to reading more, great idea for a thread!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Paint Pony 
welcome to the forums 
I decided to start this so that we could share with other horse people 
at our stage in life


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum! You'll find many friends here!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome aboard this is a great thread to join!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi Paint Pony! Welcome to the old farts thread....


----------



## Foxhunter

One of the worse possessive horses over Diddle Eye was a mare I hunted and show jumped, Glory. If she had a chance to get near the donkey she would practically kill anything that went near him.

A farm where we rode a lot through the land, had a weird owner. He collected all sorts of animals and had a llama in the filed at the back of the house. He also had sea lions in the swimming pool.
This llama was really quite dangerous to the horses. He would hide by the side of the stables as we rode past he would jump forward, ears back and spit at any horse that was frightened of him. The ones that weren't he would ignore.

I had been out on Glory and riding along the track. I had come through a gate and was happily walking along on a loose rein when the llama appeared from behind some gorse (furze) hissing and spitting. Poor Glory was terrified and spun around galloping back towards the gate. I pulled her up but the llama had looped around and as I stopped her so he came at her from her front so we again spun and took off.
This went on for what seemed like an hour but was about 15 minutes. Glory in spinning, had ripped her butt on the barb wire fence on the opposite field to the llama's. I was stuck on the track and in the end did the only thing I could do and set my (well trained) GSD on the brute. The dog chased the llama away whilst I trotted along the track and through the next gate to the safety of the lane. 
From that point on Glory was terrified of going past that place. The llama would pick her out from a large bunch of horses and immediately spit at her.
One fine summer day I was riding past the smaller field and to my horror realised that llama had been moved and was waiting for us at the side of the stables. Glory was already in a tizz over having to go within a mile of the beast.
As I got closer I saw that the latest addition was a bunch of donkeys, five of them. 
They were stood right by the gate whisking flies off each other. Glory saw the herd and immediately wanted to go talk to them so I let her look over the gate. SHe was thrilled and whickering to them and they all turned to sniff noses with her. We stood there for about 5 minutes. I was aware that lama was still hidden and waiting but he got fed up and came charging along the back of the stables spitting and snorting. The donkeys scattered as he charged to them. I was expecting Glory to spin but she didn't she snaked her head around and bit her dreaded enemy on the neck taking not only a mouthful of hair but also a large cup sized chunk of skin attached to the hair. 
Llama shot across the paddock shaking his head. It was one of those wounds that looked white and then began to show red before the blood really started. The donkeys returned to the gate and we again stayed there for several minutes before I rode on.
From that moment on llama never tried to attack Glory again nor was she afraid to ride past that farm. 
I will say that I had no sympathy for the llama at all!


----------



## Country Woman

that is an awesome story 
love hearing more


----------



## Hunter65

Sooo love your stories foxhunter

sea lions in the swimming pool???


----------



## Paint pony

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Nine

*Welcome, TB Lover, RenexArabs, candandy49 and PaintPony. I enjoyed reading your stories.*
* Nice Pix, CW. Those horeses are nice looking. I like a horse with a thick neck. The paint speaks to me.*
* With Grace, it sounds like a really interesting course you're taking. I'm sure you'll do well. You're a good communicator, and I think that's really important when you have your own business. I know you'll do well.*
* Foxhunter, please, please write a book! I'll be the first to order it. Your stories are so well written, and funny. And I learn from each of them! Really, I am learning from all of you. I love this thread. I feel that I've come back to a long-lost extended family.*
* Brushing Teddy and Kumar this week. Buckets and buckets of hair. OK, maybe not quite that much. Teddy sure was curious about the shedding blade. He loves to be brushed. I can't wait to give him a bath this summer. He really shines in the summer. I'll be taking him to the trainer, to "finnish" him on Saturday. I'm excited.*
* By the way, CW, you could also ask the local farriers to keep their ears to the ground, for horses for lease. They seem to always know whats happening in the horse communities. My farrier is young, a year older than my son, but he's been working with and trimming horses his whole life. He is into showing drafts and driving. I'm hoping he'll give me a hand or advice, when I start Teddy driving.*
* Weather has taken a little cooler turn this week. And we are finally getting rain! Thank the Good Lord above! We sure needed it.*


----------



## Country Woman

Nine I don't know any farriers right now


----------



## Paint pony

The first time I had to drive a trailer I ended up having to parallel park it! I have never parked a trailer before let alone parallel parked one. The enterprise was a success but it sure aged me.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ I am pretty comfortable backing if I have room..
that would have made me cry.


----------



## Ladytrails

Candandy, those are the cutest little spotted things! I want some! 

Hunter - Our neighbor has all manner of donkeys, mules, and ponies - he breeds pony-sized and mini-sized mules and donkeys. Needless to say, I have many stories like yours! Then, to make things more interesting, he bought 2 llamas this year, as 'guard animals' for the mini donkeys who are foaling on pasture. The coyotes are really bad and these little ladies and their babies are so tiny, they can be easily overcome by coyotes. 

All our saddle horses keep an eye on these donkeys and mules, but my funniest story was with my youngest gelding, Dallas. A couple of years ago when I was training him for driving, I was ready to take him to take the next step of driving him off property and wanted to go down our country gravel road in my little cart. Chatted with hubby first, and decided our biggest risk was getting past the donkeys. Even with blinders on, I thought this could end up being too much excitement for a mature, over-40 woman!  So I decided to walk to the neighbors with Dallas on a lead rope so that he could see the pasture full of donkeys and mules and whatever else. He totally did not know what to think when he saw them and when he heard them up close he acted like his feet were barely touching the ground - ready to levitate at any second. He danced around a little bit and then got behind me and peeked his nose out from beside my ear, around me, as if to say, Mama will get you if you come any closer! I thought it was hysterical! As if they couldn't see his big QH butt 5 feet behind me! (And then we spent the rest of the walk home reminding him of where my 'bubble' is for safety reasons, because if he'd bolted he have run over me!). 

And Susan, we had vet day last week for 5 horses, 3 border collies, 1 kitty, and 1 new pony with assorted Coggins, shots, teeth floating, strangles, and fecal counts - $1400 and change. My riding horses are all squared away; the young one is cleared for training, pony declared free of disease, and my 2 geratric horses were declared in amazing condition for their ages of 31 and 33. Vet was lovingly eyeing my flock of 12 sheep and my 2 steers ..... I already think I'm funding one of his kids to college, so I had to laugh!


----------



## Country Woman

Sounds like you have a full house Ladytrails


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails, I too have had horses hide behind me, too well mannered to run though that is what they really want to do so hide behind the boss. 
One was a young mare that we had just backed, took her to a show just to get her use to the atmosphere. I was riding her around when the driving class started and she was terrified of the Hackneys, with their spanking trot and carts. I was walking alongside a young child who wasn't at all flustered, and the mare would lower her head and hide it behind the pony's shoulder or quarters. Silly as she was 16.1 and pony was 12.2.

Looks like another lovely day but we really do need some rain. Seeds are germinating, garden is mainly ready, and I hope to finish most by this weekend. 

We run chickens and ducks in the veggie garden before it is planted. WHen I was digging the hens were right by me ready to grab any worms and bugs, if the ducks came to close then one bossy hen would chase them away. It was so funny to watch. I will never understand why people say 'Bird Brained; in a derogatory way because birds are very intelligent and learn quickly. It only took them about two forkfuls of me turning the soil to catch on the food was easily obtained, now when I walk in with a fork they are under my feet.

Did quite a lot of work around the pond., there is a lot more to do as the stream is getting overgrown with rubbish. The great thing is the six wheeled ATV as we can chuck everything on the back or, when we were trimming the trees, tie it with bailer twine and tow it to the bonfire. My life would be so much harder without it and not only be a lot harder work but also take five times longer. 
Best machine invented for all round use. 

Off to get started. No peace for the wicked.


----------



## TB Lover

*TB Lover*



Country Woman said:


> When the weather starts to get warmer and drier I am going to the stable
> and ride
> I am buying my boots on ebay and helmet maybe too
> one question do all helmets fit the same I mean I wear a medium
> 
> Instead of buying a mounting block hubby is going to build me one
> so its more sturdy


Great idea. Your husband sounds like a sweetie. My husband is wonderful about my "obsession with horses" too, but I don't think he'd build me a mounting block. Just be sure it's not too heavy to move around.


----------



## TB Lover

*TB Lover*



Country Woman said:


> I found a helmet Tipperary Sportage size medium that fits nicely
> its $74.95 at the tack shop


I have a Tipperary Sportage helmet that I bought less than a year ago. I truly like it and my trainer thought it was a good one. However, beware - most of my friends (the ones that ride) think it makes me look like an "alien. Of course they mostly ride western and don't even wear protective head gear. It's a nice, light, airy helmet. I don't think you'll go wrong.


----------



## candandy49

The two spotted donkey babies were spoken for the first time two of our neighbors saw them shortly after they were born. As soon as they were weaned they went to their new homes. Lucky for my husband and I one of the babies, who are both 8 years old now, lives next door to us and the other is 1 1/2 mile from us. We only bred the jennies back one more time. Of that breeding we only got 1 spotted baby and the other was a solid. We had a more difficult time selling them. We traded one to our hay source for a load of hay and did eventually sell the last one.

We decided against doing anymore breeding and did eventually sell the jennies and spotted jack sire.

My QH mare did have 3 awesome foals. She was an excellent mother to them.

Welcome to the newer posters than me!! I sure do like reading the posts.


----------



## TB Lover

*TB Lover*

Country Woman, I hope this reply gets to you. I have sent several on specific topics like the helmet you are looking to buy, but since I am SOOOO computer ILLITERATE I don't know if anything is getting through. I think you have created a SENSATION with this thread. I love knowing there are many persons over 50-60 yrs. that are still into horses. I think your choice of helmets is very good I have the exact same one; a special built mounting block is a great idea (your husband sounds like a sweetie); getting your own farm some day has it's pluses and negatives we have our own it's alot of work esp. when you get older - just some of my experiences. DEFINITELY get a horse though whatever you do. It's the best! LOL


----------



## Hunter65

TB Lover said:


> Great idea. Your husband sounds like a sweetie. My husband is wonderful about my "obsession with horses" too, but I don't think he'd build me a mounting block. Just be sure it's not too heavy to move around.



My Hubby is pretty supportive too. He built me an awesome brush box, can't find pict right now, and recently he built me a tack box. It's awesome, he is so talented.


----------



## Country Woman

TB Lover said:


> Country Woman, I hope this reply gets to you. I have sent several on specific topics like the helmet you are looking to buy, but since I am SOOOO computer ILLITERATE I don't know if anything is getting through. I think you have created a SENSATION with this thread. I love knowing there are many persons over 50-60 yrs. that are still into horses. I think your choice of helmets is very good I have the exact same one; a special built mounting block is a great idea (your husband sounds like a sweetie); getting your own farm some day has it's pluses and negatives we have our own it's alot of work esp. when you get older - just some of my experiences. DEFINITELY get a horse though whatever you do. It's the best! LOL


I got my helmet a Tipperary Sportage from the local tack store 
and the boots we ordered from Texas and they are on the way

right now I am looking into leases 
i don't have any tack so I am looking for tack included


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> My Hubby is pretty supportive too. He built me an awesome brush box, can't find pict right now, and recently he built me a tack box. It's awesome, he is so talented.
> 
> View attachment 92996
> 
> 
> View attachment 92997


yes your husband is talented too 
my husband could build this for me too


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW I forgot, here is a link. The Horse Council of BC and there is a section just for leases. Check it out!

HCBC Forums • View forum - Horses and Ponies for Lease

Here is one in there, I know these people and this horse. Very nice horse and people.
http://forums.hcbc.ca/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=28981


----------



## Hunter65

Here is another one CW

HCBC Forums • View topic - Many awesome horses for lease - $50+ or Work it off!


----------



## Paint pony

You are so lucky to have supportive husbands...mine sees a horse and instantly sees vet bills. Love the tack box, hunter 65, and good luck with leasing country woman. Hope you find a fun horse to lease, keep us posted.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm excited-Hubby & I went to look at some sheds yesterday & we put a deposit down for one! it will be my hay & tack shed-yayy. It is suppossed to get delivered & assembled next Monday & then I can get the hay out of my horse trailer (to keep it away from the free-range cows) & my "extra" tack can be unpacked from my "little" pick-up. It will be nice to "see" my stuff again & I will have a place to work on my tack & do the maintenance it needs. The shed will be 12' wide & 10 ' deep & I really like that it has a 42" door-I won't be banging my knuckles while carrying a saddle. So we have been working all morning selecting a site & leveling it-Lots of prep work!


----------



## Foxhunter

I am suitably impressed by these wonderful husbands! 
I have no doubt I could make a tack locker providing that the doors didn't have to meet square!
My maternal grandfather was a Master Cabinet Maker and he would turn in his grave if he ever watches me hanging doors! He was a very clever man, a miserable old so and so but there wasn't a thing he couldn't make. He made the lace for my christening dress, knitted me layettes and as I grew all sorts of wonderful wood shelves and boxes. I could get away with anything with him. I was even forgiven when ( I was about 5 years old,) and he fell asleep in his chair after lunch, I drew on his bald head with my Aunt's lipstick. Gramps went up the town and couldn't understand why people were smiling so broadly at him every time he doffed his cap.

All the tack here is kept in the tack room. So many things are very different in the way horses are kept and cared for.

Horses are groomed and tacked in their stables. Apart from bathing and bathing they have everything done whilst they are in their stable including mucking out.

I could never understand why so many left their tack near the tie area - until I lifted a western saddle! I think nothing of carrying two sets of tack when I am going to exercise riding and leading another. Couldn't do that with a western saddle.


Will write more on the morrow, off to have a shower and bed. I have three books I have started reading and not anywhere near to finishing one of them. I always read before I go to sleep but have only managed a few lines before nodding off.

Take care one and all.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> I am suitably impressed by these wonderful husbands!
> I have no doubt I could make a tack locker providing that the doors didn't have to meet square!
> My maternal grandfather was a Master Cabinet Maker and he would turn in his grave if he ever watches me hanging doors! He was a very clever man, a miserable old so and so but there wasn't a thing he couldn't make. He made the lace for my christening dress, knitted me layettes and as I grew all sorts of wonderful wood shelves and boxes. I could get away with anything with him. I was even forgiven when ( I was about 5 years old,) and he fell asleep in his chair after lunch, I drew on his bald head with my Aunt's lipstick. Gramps went up the town and couldn't understand why people were smiling so broadly at him every time he doffed his cap.
> 
> All the tack here is kept in the tack room. So many things are very different in the way horses are kept and cared for.
> 
> Horses are groomed and tacked in their stables. Apart from bathing and bathing they have everything done whilst they are in their stable including mucking out.
> 
> I could never understand why so many left their tack near the tie area - until I lifted a western saddle! I think nothing of carrying two sets of tack when I am going to exercise riding and leading another. Couldn't do that with a western saddle.
> 
> 
> Will write more on the morrow, off to have a shower and bed. I have three books I have started reading and not anywhere near to finishing one of them. I always read before I go to sleep but have only managed a few lines before nodding off.
> 
> Take care one and all.



My old barn had a tack room that was locked and secure. My new barn has a tack room, locked, but it was broken into last year before I moved there and my friends brand new saddle was stolen. I wasn't comfortable leaving my tack there until hubby built my tack box (which he has made very very hard to break into and even on wheels when full, its very hard to move).

Western saddles are quite heavy, my old Aussie saddle was too but my new Endurance Aussie is soooo light its awesome. Better for my little man.

Happy reading! I enjoy a good book. Although I don't read much at night any more as I got tired of reading the same page over and over and over again lol.


----------



## With Grace

Paint pony said:


> The first time I had to drive a trailer I ended up having to parallel park it! I have never parked a trailer before let alone parallel parked one. The enterprise was a success but it sure aged me.


Oh dear Lord...I hadn't even thought about the fact I might have to parallel park the dang thing...I won't even do that without the trailer attached!:shock:


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Oh dear Lord...I hadn't even thought about the fact I might have to parallel park the dang thing...I won't even do that without the trailer attached!:shock:



Hahaha me either. I actually have never seen anywhere around here that you have to parallel park and if I did I would keep driving on by.


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Hahaha me either. I actually have never seen anywhere around here that you have to parallel park and if I did I would keep driving on by.



Haha yep, exactly! Id rather drive further and walk back than embarrass myself trying to parallel park!


----------



## With Grace

So, funny little story...horses somewhat tie in to it. Two days ago my boy's hamster went to the big hamster wheel in the sky. Being the good mom I strive to be, I took them to the big petstore to pick out another. But instead of a hamster, they found a Guinea Pig they liked. I'll admit, it stole my heart too, I raised rabbits for shows as a kid, and had always wanted a GP. So, instead of a $13 hammy, we ended up coming home with the GP, and the new big cage, and all the accoutrements to make it happy. The boys helped me set it all up in their bathroom (where we had kept our hammy)

I sat and watched this cute little baby GP all afternoon yesterday, took her out, cuddled her (she's only 6 weeks old) and totally fell in love.

soooo, guess what I went out and got for myself today??? Yep, now we've got two GP's living in the bathroom LOL.

So I texted hubby, look at my new baby! Hubby texts back "omg we've got to find you a horse ASAP or the house is going to be full of new pets in a matter of weeks!"


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good one!


----------



## Paint pony

Maybe I should try that one on my husband. It is funny how you find other distractions like small pets, antiquing, chocolate, etc, etc. When what you really want is to be at the barn brushing a horse. We own a fish and even though he is adorable, is just not doing it for me.


----------



## cmarie

Well Grace that's one way to get a horse.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Just got back from a parent teacher conference. My kid scores the highest on aptitude tests but will not apply himself, so gets "c's" he is 8.
Any idea's to get him motivated?

My baby, Bowen


----------



## With Grace

Susan - we are going through the same thing! He even admits he's lazy when it comes to school work, but he's so darn smart. We've done everything possible to get him motivated and extra help. So now we are to the "fix your grades or go to summer school all summer". I'm praying this works!


----------



## Country Woman

my daughter was like that too
Laura is very smart


----------



## Paint pony

We are in the same boat with our 7 year old. He is school averse.


----------



## With Grace

Maybe its a stage? Mine "lost" his backpack today. So his entire binder and homework is gone. And grounding doesn't really do much except make me stay home every afternoon.


----------



## Country Woman

did your son 'find' his backpack


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter said:


> I am suitably impressed by these wonderful husbands!
> I have no doubt I could make a tack locker providing that the doors didn't have to meet square!
> My maternal grandfather was a Master Cabinet Maker and he would turn in his grave if he ever watches me hanging doors! He was a very clever man, a miserable old so and so but there wasn't a thing he couldn't make. He made the lace for my christening dress, knitted me layettes and as I grew all sorts of wonderful wood shelves and boxes. I could get away with anything with him. I was even forgiven when ( I was about 5 years old,) and he fell asleep in his chair after lunch, I drew on his bald head with my Aunt's lipstick. Gramps went up the town and couldn't understand why people were smiling so broadly at him every time he doffed his cap.
> 
> .


I read this tale about Gramps to my husband, who laughed and said, "Now, there is a heck of a good man!"


----------



## Country Woman

is it ok to teach your horse to rear when you are on his back


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> *Vent*
> 
> I hate when:
> 
> Someone posts something simple like "What color stallion would I have to breed my mare to and get something other than chestnut?"
> 
> Then, instead of giving the answer, referring them to a color chart, igoring the questions; people post:
> 
> *Why are you breeding your mare?
> *Conformation and disposition are what you should be looking at .. not color.
> *You must be a color freak ..
> *Why are you looking at crappy horses just for color (because we all know that if they are colored, they are crappy ...??? )
> *Why don't you just buy a foal?
> 
> Drives me crazy .. everyone is an expert ... aaaarrrrhhhH!
> 
> Ok, done now .. this has been a public service announcement...
> 
> /rant
> 
> lol


I know what you mean. When a thread starts going in that direction, or any other unproductive direction, I just, as we say in Texas, get outa there! I've had to do the same thing recently with people at my barn with agendas other than horses... IMO life is too short to waste time and energy on negativity and meanness!


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace said:


> So, funny little story...horses somewhat tie in to it. Two days ago my boy's hamster went to the big hamster wheel in the sky. Being the good mom I strive to be, I took them to the big petstore to pick out another. But instead of a hamster, they found a Guinea Pig they liked. I'll admit, it stole my heart too, I raised rabbits for shows as a kid, and had always wanted a GP. So, instead of a $13 hammy, we ended up coming home with the GP, and the new big cage, and all the accoutrements to make it happy. The boys helped me set it all up in their bathroom (where we had kept our hammy)
> 
> I sat and watched this cute little baby GP all afternoon yesterday, took her out, cuddled her (she's only 6 weeks old) and totally fell in love.
> 
> soooo, guess what I went out and got for myself today??? Yep, now we've got two GP's living in the bathroom LOL.
> 
> So I texted hubby, look at my new baby! Hubby texts back "omg we've got to find you a horse ASAP or the house is going to be full of new pets in a matter of weeks!"


USUALLY, the way it works is you ask for a pony and get a hammy!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, generally it's not considered a good idea to teach a horse to rear under saddle, for most riders and their horses. It is not unheard of that an unsuspecting rider could accidentally cue the horse to rear, which is a dangerous situation. 

Of course, very experienced riders (e.g., Vienna school of riding such as the Lipizzaners) would do 'rears' as 'airs above ground.' Most of us aren't quite there yet.


----------



## outnabout

Hunter65 said:


> Sooo love your stories foxhunter
> 
> sea lions in the swimming pool???


Haha, really? No kidding? That's crazy!


----------



## Country Woman

Ladytrails said:


> CW, generally it's not considered a good idea to teach a horse to rear under saddle, for most riders and their horses. It is not unheard of that an unsuspecting rider could accidentally cue the horse to rear, which is a dangerous situation.
> 
> Of course, very experienced riders (e.g., Vienna school of riding such as the Lipizzaners) would do 'rears' as 'airs above ground.' Most of us aren't quite there yet.


There is a girl in the Picture section who is teaching he horse to rear 

I just don't want to hear later that she fell off and gets hurt


----------



## Country Woman

I think some one should mention this


----------



## Ladytrails

I see where you're ocming from, CW. I haven't ever visited the Picture section, so I don't know whether you can post there? If so, you might just gently remind them to make the 'cue' something that couldn't be accidentally repeated by someone else. Or, If you send a message to the Moderators of the Forum, they might be able to step in with a post or message about safety.


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> I am suitably impressed by these wonderful husbands!
> I have no doubt I could make a tack locker providing that the doors didn't have to meet square!
> My maternal grandfather was a Master Cabinet Maker and he would turn in his grave if he ever watches me hanging doors! He was a very clever man, a miserable old so and so but there wasn't a thing he couldn't make. He made the lace for my christening dress, knitted me layettes and as I grew all sorts of wonderful wood shelves and boxes. I could get away with anything with him. I was even forgiven when ( I was about 5 years old,) and he fell asleep in his chair after lunch, I drew on his bald head with my Aunt's lipstick. Gramps went up the town and couldn't understand why people were smiling so broadly at him every time he doffed his cap.
> 
> All the tack here is kept in the tack room. So many things are very different in the way horses are kept and cared for.
> 
> Horses are groomed and tacked in their stables. Apart from bathing and bathing they have everything done whilst they are in their stable including mucking out.
> 
> I could never understand why so many left their tack near the tie area - until I lifted a western saddle! I think nothing of carrying two sets of tack when I am going to exercise riding and leading another. Couldn't do that with a western saddle.
> 
> 
> Will write more on the morrow, off to have a shower and bed. I have three books I have started reading and not anywhere near to finishing one of them. I always read before I go to sleep but have only managed a few lines before nodding off.
> 
> Take care one and all.


I agree, you all are so lucky to have these men around! Foxhunter, my maternal grandfather was also an excellent carpenter and built several houses with beautiful cabinets and built-in shelves. He was French, as my mother's side of the family all was, of French (Brittany) descent. He spoke very little English and was illiterate. My mother's family all to this day still live in southern Louisiana, where my mother was raised. The first time my father visted my mother's family, he asked my father "You speak French?". My father responded, "No sir, I do not." At that, my grandfather just walked away! Anyway, it didn't stop my parents from marrying. My mother wanted to move to Texas, and so they did. 

Where I board it is mainly a cutting horse training location and there aren't many boarders. My mare was a brood mare and out to pasture there for about ten years before I bought her after leasing her for several months. Her last baby is in cutting training now. He is three years old.

I store my grain, tack, and basically everything I have there in my large trailer with living quarters that is parked just outside the covered arena side of the barn. It is work to pull my mare up as she is in the back pasture and there are three gates to get through, and that is the easy way. My colt is in a pasture very close to the trailer parking area. 

I have a shady spot I found to tie them to groom before feeding that is a hitching rail against the arena wall. I tie my mare to the trailer to tack her up to ride. The yearling colt gets walked up to be groomed and fed every evening. 

I am fortunate to have a place to lock up my tack. I really like not having to go into the barn area to get grain, etc.


----------



## Country Woman

Rearing... BarrelBunny

here is the link


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan Crumrine said:


> Just got back from a parent teacher conference. My kid scores the highest on aptitude tests but will not apply himself, so gets "c's" he is 8.
> Any idea's to get him motivated?


I had to chuckle at this. My nephew was exactly the same. He disliked school found it boring. Wouldn't read a book unless he was forced to, did only what was necessary.
He took after his Aunt who found school a nuisance getting in the way of her riding. From middle school onwards I suffered a lot with severe migraines. I would be off for at least three weeks at a time with them. It was not a skive as Mother would not have allowed it. (I can say that there were less than five occasions when I was allowed a day off when there was school)

I had tests of all kinds as to the cause of the migraines but nothing was found. My GP, a wonderful man who, when I was able to get out of bed after an attack would tell me to get three days outside before going back to school, gave mother an envelope to be opened when I left school. Mum lost it but found it a couple of years later and inside it said "Cause of migraines, allergy - to school!"

He was correct. I never had another after leaving school.

As someone who has done a lot of riding teaching I found that teaching boys was very different to teaching girls. The sexes learn differently. Boys want to be doing immediately and if something is 'boring; then they need to be thrown a gauntlet and challenged with "I bet you don't get this." (Being very careful that you do not undermine confidence.)
Boys like competition as long as they get the results soon after. They also learn more easily through diagrams and actually seeing something done.
The most important thing to remember is that you cannot teach anything unless the pupil wants to learn so, although there should be discipline, it should also be fun.

My nephew is now preparing for his final exams. He has another year to go. He knows that to get into university he has to have good grades and if he wants a good job, then he has to get good grades.

My eldest niece hated English until her high school where she had a good teacher and now she is going back to Uni to do a teaching degree, her subject - English!
I was very proud of her, she is working full time and going back to her old school as a teaching assistant. She was doing IT with a class of the most challenged children. She was furious when she found that the teacher and other assistants were all on the computers doing their own e-mail and Facebook and if a kid asked for help they were told to go work it out for themselves.
One kid she helped was thrilled to have mastered something and when she returned the following day he immediately asked if she would help him. Liesh wasn't sure what to do but felt it was unfair on the children so went to her old English teacher who immediately said to report them so she did, not really caring as to what they thought of her. To me that took guts. 

I have found five reasons for children not learning. First because they are bored and find it easy, secondly because of a learning disability, thirdly because they are lazy, fourth, lack of interest from parents, fifth because they are lazy - though this I would put into the first group.

No matter what the reason it all boils down to the teacher. It is their job to make it interesting, challenging, fun and to encourage the class to want to learn.

Lots of encouragement, rewards when grades go up. Don't show any sign of concern only interest. Any threats of summer school should be carried out so the boundaries are respected. 

Heck, I would have been in a predicament if I was at school nowadays where so much emphasis is put on exam results! 
I will say that I did not find the work difficult, just boring a lot of the time. My challenge was to do as little as possible. Teachers that recognised this would challenge me with harder work. Although I missed a lot of school I was still in the top stream 'As' in English and Math, the rest I couldn't give two hoots about because the teachers were boring!

Off to the abattoir to get the tripe and meat for the dogs. Not my favourite job but with the pack we have here the cheapest way to feed them well. They only ever get raw. We are caring for an older Labrador who was very overweight and suffering with arthritis, six weeks on she is about the right weight and far less stiff, certainly a lot more active. 
I do not think that we will have two of the oldies around for a lot longer. One old Lab is loosing a lot of weight, he must be 16 this year. he has lumps and bumps all over him, quite happy in himself, deaf as a post needs bifocals but wanders around quite happily. 
The other is 17 this year. a JR we inherited, he is just worn out. His old owner returned last weekend and I am sure he is pining for him. 
Time will tell. Both are eating fine but I know their time is near and will not keep them going for my sake. They will tell me when.

Got to get going.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter,
thanks for the advice. I do not do his work for him like alot of mothers in his class. I will encourage him and then I tell him he will have to deal with the consequence when he doesn't.
I am going to come up with a points reward system that leads to cash on friday.
The better he does at school, the more money he will get on friday.


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> Rearing... BarrelBunny
> 
> here is the link


Found it! Lots of good responses now, on safety and pros and cons of rearing horses. Good work, CW!

Susan, good luck - at his age, an idea that might work is 'stuff' that he wants - a really cool new bike or something, or 'time' with you or his dad, such as a day at the zoo or trip to the movies or something else that's a real treat that he would look forward to. I've seen or heard of putting the 'chart' on the frig with the days to check off successes; and a picture of the 'goal' right there to motivate. (James Dobson, Dare to Discipline, maybe?) Definitely I agree it's important to establish boundaries and teach kids that their "job" is to do their schoolwork and get good grades; don't wimp out on the consequences if he doesn't carry out his work, he needs to learn about risks and rewards of behavior. Too few parents do this nowadays; it's hard work!

Foxhunter, I can only imagine what your mum would have done if she'd opened the doctor's letter when you were still in school!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I was so upset when they ruined my pony! My dear departed father bought Cochise for Alicia...she was five and he was two.
I taught her to ride and trained him myself. They rode in 4h and have a couple of hundred ribbons.
She rode him on drill team and hippidromed. He was safe for anyone to ride.
I knew when she asked about making him the rearing horse I was not going to be happy.
What teenager listens to Mom over her coach?
She did it anyway, and ruined him. He never was safe again.
Some Pictures....


----------



## Ladytrails

Stunning little pony. That really is too bad that he was ruined, and it is awesome for him that you kept him anyway for all those years. He doesn't know how lucky he was!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So pretty w/that white mane & tail-bet that was fun to keep clean.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She ALWAYS kept him spotlessly clean. LOL
My girl and her boy. She did the right thing by him and kept him for the rest of his life even though he couldn't be ridden. 
He passed Christmas Eve..I think Daddy wanted a good horse to ride in heaven as he preceded him there by 6 months..


----------



## Paint pony

One very lucky pony!


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan, my nephew was/is driven by the will to earn money! All three have a good work ethic and from when they were old enough they got themselves jobs and, with all three, they stuck to it usually getting kept on longest in the seasonal work over others who have worked for whoever before they started.

When Leish was quite little she was telling me about the money she had and was trying to add nine to the amount but was having problems. I told her to add ten and take one away but she never got that. So, I told her when adding nine the front number got one bigger and the back number one smaller. She got that straight away and tells me she automatically thinks that way when adding a nine. 
It is all down to the teacher, we do not all learn the same way so they must be adaptable.

As for teaching a horse to rear, unless you are training for use in a film or circus work, it is very dangerous. I hate rearers with a passion! 
One TB that came from the Irish jump race sales was meant to be unbroken but the moment I started on breaking him I knew he had been there before. Turned out to be one of the nappiest horses I have ever come across and his favourite was to rear and throw himself down against a bank by the side of the road or trail. He went down sideways not straight over but it could be painful especially if there was a thorn hedge on the bank. 
I played it all ways, I sat him outdoing nothing until he wanted to go forward and then made him wait a bit more before going on but he just napped further down the road. He was fine if he had a lead from another horse but that is not the point. 
One day he did it a bit to much and I got really mad.He threw himself down and I gashed my arm and face so there was a lot of blood.
I wore spurs with him, before mounting I turned the spurs upside down, got on him and furked the spurs into his sides, beat him with two whips and never stopped even when he was galloping down the road. 
He was never 'right' but he did go for me.
When he went into training proper, he would not go in front until I went there to ride out. Up the gallops he started to drop the bit and all I did was growl at him and he went past the other two as if they were standing still! The only race he ever won was when a loose horse was in front of him.

I broke my back in three places when a young mare went up, not very high, she had never done so before, slipped and came down sideways. I had jumped off, also slipped and she came on top of me. The ground was rock hard so I bore the full weight.
She never reared again. 

Out for granny sitting tonight. Some people in the village have the their gran living with them. She has dementia so they are tied to the house. Odd how you can get baby sitters but not a granny sitter. She is a great character, when in a not so good mood she swears like a trooper, she will be nasty with the things she says too but, that is the illness not her real self and I can cope with her. I enjoy her generally, get her talking about when she was a girl and she is fine. She can remember the details from 80+ years ago but not what she had for tea. At least it gives the family a break.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

What a wonderful thing to do foxhunter!


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> did your son 'find' his backpack


Not yet, he's still "looking":twisted:


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter - enjoy your granny sitting. I LOVE chatting with grannies (I miss my own so much, she was from Ireland and had the BEST stories). If I hadnt decided to go into Equine Massage, I was going to go into services for the elderly. Dementia is such an interesting thing - some get angry with it, some get sweeter with it. I was lucky in that my Gramma would take solice in me when she got angry. I was her confidant.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Foxhunter - enjoy your granny sitting. I LOVE chatting with grannies (I miss my own so much, she was from Ireland and had the BEST stories). If I hadnt decided to go into Equine Massage, I was going to go into services for the elderly. Dementia is such an interesting thing - some get angry with it, some get sweeter with it. I was lucky in that my Gramma would take solice in me when she got angry. I was her confidant.



Awe thats sweet Grace. My last grandparent passed away when I was 19 and the other ones I either never met or didn't see very often. I always tell people that have them to go spend time with them as they are very lucky to still have them. My moms mom died when my mom was 14 exhaustion I think - she had 16 kids lol. Prairie family. Family reunions are a blast, the last one I was at there was 160 people. We have one this summer at the farm house in Saskatchewan where my mom grew up, it will be 100 years on the farm. I can't wait. Hubby has only met about 1/8 of that side of the family he is in for a treat!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Awe thats sweet Grace. My last grandparent passed away when I was 19 and the other ones I either never met or didn't see very often. I always tell people that have them to go spend time with them as they are very lucky to still have them. My moms mom died when my mom was 14 exhaustion I think - she had 16 kids lol. Prairie family. Family reunions are a blast, the last one I was at there was 160 people. We have one this summer at the farm house in Saskatchewan where my mom grew up, it will be 100 years on the farm. I can't wait. Hubby has only met about 1/8 of that side of the family he is in for a treat!


Wow this sounds fun! 160 people is so many, are they all in Canada or do some travel in?


----------



## texasgal

So, I don't think I've formally introduced myself, and I'm sitting at a computer (as opposed to my TouchPad) with a little time so I'll do that now!

I was born and raised in Florida (I don't admit that often) .. with a 4 years overseas on an island when I was 8-12.

I always knew I would have horses ... always. While we were overseas I had a bicycle named Flame that I kept in a roped off corral .. seriously. I used to dream that the big ship that brought us "fresh" produce once a month would bring a herd of ponies .. lol.

Fast forward many real horses and ponies later and I find myself in Texas with 1 Arabian mare, Charm. 

I'm 49, married, 2 wonderful daughters, 20 and 15. I work as a secretary in the local hospital.

That's about it!

Oh, and my take on teaching horses to rear. It is a behavior, just like any other. If taught correctly, is perfectly safe. A running horse can be dangerous too, if he doesn't know when it is or isn't appropriate to run. Heck, leading a horse can be dangerous, if he doesn't know how to lead .. etc!










Just my .02...

Oh, and I also find this the most SANE thread on the board .. no drama .. lol. I'm on here everyday, but mostly reading .. it's not so simple to type more than a line or two from the TouchPad .. for me anyway!

Love all your stories!

~deb


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Nice to meet you Deb.
I agree with rearing as taught by professionals, is a trick. I understand the proper way is with a wooden platform for them at first.
Kicking and snatching on the bit for a rear ruins horses...

I lived in Florida too, in Ocala. That's where alot of my "horsey education" came from....


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
nice to see everyone again 

I love reading all your stories


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Wow this sounds fun! 160 people is so many, are they all in Canada or do some travel in?



Mostly Canada, a few have migrated to the States and last time there were a few from England (where my family is from). My grandfather stowed away on a ship. My dads mom was supposed to be on the Titanic but she fell ill and they had to wait for the next ship.


----------



## Hunter65

Well welcome Deb always nice to have more horse lovers on board. They gotta put us somewhere lol.

I have next week off and am hoping to get lots of riding in but it is supposed to rain a lot. Surprise lol


----------



## Foxhunter

I have been left a laptop - Granny is in bed. She was very compliant tonight, she seemed tired as she had been out in the garden most of the day. I had to do her hair, she wanted plaits (braids) so she went to bed with her hair done like a schoolgirls, including pretty ribbons two at the top of her head and two on the end of the braids. She's happy that is the main thing. She looked in her mirror and said she was so pretty! 

My paternat grandmother had dementia and it made her vicious. Really nasty. 

Her last Christmas all she wanted was a red dress, a _bright_ red dress. We hunted everywhere for one but nothing going. My Aunt said she had found one and would mail it. 
I had been working Christmas day and when I came in Mum cooked a breakfast for me. 
Gran had on her new dress which was more of a maroon red. I told her she looked very smart but it wasn't what she wanted and told me so in no uncertain terms.
Gran was doing some drying up. I washed my plate and asked Mum where she had her big saucepans because before I changed I would prepare the veg.
I was bending over trying to get some large pans from the back of a cupboard when my sister called out "Look out!" I looked around and Gran stabbed me with my large meat knife (when I say large it was a blade at least 12" in length and sharp) 
It cut through a leather waistcoat (vest) a sweater and a shirt and me. I had a nasty gash on my shoulder blade. 
Gran knew she had done wrong and burst into tears. I needed stitching but dod not want to go to ER where all sorts of questions would be asked and no doubt the police involved. 
My sister is a dental nurse and her boss (I looked after his horse and taught him and his kids) came to his surgery and stitched me up. Did a good job because there is barely a scar. 
Gran was hospitalised not long after and died there a couple of weeks later. I never held a grudge against her because she was sick.

I could never get anything out of her about her life. I have no doubt it was hard. She remained very close lipped about it.

My maternal gran was great.SHe lived with us for the last 15 years of her life. Nearly blind from mustard gas damage, deaf as a post but wicked as sin. Her humour never wained. She too had a hard life but was never afraid to talk about it. 
She would sit in her chair reading newspapers and magazines - she couldn't see the TV and could only read with a very strong magnifier. 
She never suffered a spit of arthritis or rheumatism, she had all her marbles and told many wonderful stories of her youth. 

She decided her time was up when I had my GSD put to sleep. She said that if her best friend had gone so she might as well go too. She died a month later. 
Always was a stubborn woman!

*HUNTER* I cannot imagine coming from such a large family!
I never had time of day for either of my mother's siblings. My father had one much younger sister that died when she was just 30, his brother was an alcoholic and his other sister a bit of a snob and prudish though very kind.

Gosh, if I had that many relations I would never remember their names!

With me the saying "God gives us our relations, thank heaven we can choose our friends," rings true with my family! I wouldn't say that we ever fell out, just had very little contact.

Had to laugh. Just heard a funny noise coming from the sitting room - went to investigate, nothing to be seen then I saw some soot falling down the chimney into the fireplace. Like an idiot I bent down to look up the chimney. A big whoosh of soot followed by the blasted cat! Lucky no fire alight. I don't know if he fell from the top of the chimney or climbed up from inside. Either way it looks like he has done a good job of sweeping it! 

Better go vacuum it up. I refuse to bath the cat!


----------



## mfed58

Hi everybody! I'm Down in south Texas. How's everybody doin'?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, Foxhunter-what great stories! It's such a treat to read your posts. That's a very sweet thing you're doing for Granny tonight. I took care of my Mom the last few years of her life & had to deal w/dementia. I worry when I can't remember as fast as I used to.


----------



## Hunter65

OMG Foxhunter you do keep us entertained. You would be a riot at our family reunions. I am worried when I take hubby cus I will feel stupid when I don't know every ones names. I know most of them but haven't been to a reunion in about 10 years and there is one every 3 years.


----------



## Paint pony

Hi Texasgal,
Love your story about your bike! I think I did the same thing with our sled. Great for trick riding. 
I am new on this forum and agree with you, the over 40 group is a really nice bunch.


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter - how sweet of you to plait her hair, she must of loved that attention! My gramma lived with us my whole life until her last year, when she needed more help. I would bring a case of nail polish with me each time I visited and would polish her nails, she absolutely loved it! She was a real girly girl, I took after her in many ways. 

Welcome Deb! I agree, this is the drama free thread on the forum...and wow do we cover a wide variety of topics!


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome, Deb! 

Foxhunter, you are an angel to granny sit and give her (and her family) the opportunity for such a pleasant evening. A star in your crown! 

We had a little fright yesterday with the new pony, Star. Hubby called me to say that he was "standing funny with his feet out in front like Ellie did when you used to worry that she was foundered." I had a mini heart attack and flew home, while directing hubby to put Star back on dry lot. It all turned out fine, he wasn't foundered, just parked out with front feet under him and back feet stretched out. No heat, no pulses, no tenderness. But, safer than sorry, I left him in the dry lot anyway. We'd been turning him out for a few hours each day on the short grass in the arena, and I was worried that I'd overdone it. Anyway, for the next few days - just in case there is a touch of something going on - he is grounded. No grass, poor thing. Just bits of hay. I'm going to check out a pony-sized grazing muzzle and see if that will work for him.


----------



## Country Woman

I am happy your horse has not foundered 
that is good news about your horse


----------



## Country Woman

I came from a large family as well
my birth father came from a family seven siblings and I come 
from a family of 8 I have 3 brothers and 4 sisters 1 sister 
passed away and the oldest sister we can't find 

I was raised in a large family my mom had 10 siblings and my dad had 
6 siblings sadly most of them lived in the Nethertlands 
many summers we had my aunts and uncles on both sides come for a visit


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> I came from a large family as well
> my birth father came from a family seven siblings and I come
> from a family of 8 I have 3 brothers and 4 sisters 1 sister
> passed away and the oldest sister we can't find
> 
> I was raised in a large family my mom had 10 siblings and my dad had
> 6 siblings sadly most of them lived in the Nethertlands
> many summers we had my aunts and uncles on both sides come for a visit


So, the Waltons were true? 

There were big families of six children living in the same street as me when I was a kid. Basically everyone had an open house, kids spent more time in other houses than their own. 

Biggest family I ever knew were the Coleman's, a partial family that came over from Ireland. There were thirteen children, 12 boys, and the thirteenth a girl. Philomena. Not all came over as most were already married. Phil was a year younger than me, not very tall but as wide as she was high and SOLID. 
Our school had a very good (field) hockey team. I was useless at sport, never could run, but I was great in goal. _Back then goalies only wore shin pads, no face masks or padded gloves)_
We had a needle match with a private school for top of the league, but several of the team were ill with flu. Phil offered to play and said she had played before as full back. As there is no full back in hockey we never gave it a thought and she was put in the back position.
They bullied off and the private school won the bully and came haring down towards me. I had her covered, next thing I was coming around as they carried me to the first aid room. My head was pounding and I had a cut across my eyebrow.
Phil had never played hockey but the Irish game of Hurley, which is basically hockey with no rules. As the forward hit for goal Phil came in front of me, lifted her stick as if she were playing golf and hit me in the face before sending the ball the length of the pitch!

I went home after the match (which we lost) with a real shiner. 
Can you imagine now, a child being knocked out cold with a cut eyebrow being allowed to continue playing?


----------



## Country Woman

We are starting my search for a lease this weekend 
I will let you know what happens


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> We are starting my search for a lease this weekend
> I will let you know what happens


Good luck with your search CW! Looking forward to hearing how it goes!
(I'm off to get myself a Cinnamon Dolce Latte :twisted


----------



## Paint pony

I am going to go riding today, it has been two years since my last ride...little bit nervous. Excited! I was riding a great horse but was just too big a commute. Also my son was diagnosed with autism and ADHD. Now we have a great therapy program up and running for him and I feel I can have a little me time or so I tell myself.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Paint pony, have fun and give us updates!!!
with Grace Enjoy your treat!
Country Woman, I can't wait to hear what you find...get pictures!!


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Good luck with your search CW! Looking forward to hearing how it goes!
> (I'm off to get myself a Cinnamon Dolce Latte :twisted


I have am espresso machine at home and the cinnamon dolce syrup 
but I can't make it like Starbucks do maybe its the espresso coffee I am using 
love my daughter for working there 
I now have the Tribute Blend Laura always keeps me informed lol


----------



## Country Woman

Paint pony said:


> I am going to go riding today, it has been two years since my last ride...little bit nervous. Excited! I was riding a great horse but was just too big a commute. Also my son was diagnosed with autism and ADHD. Now we have a great therapy program up and running for him and I feel I can have a little me time or so I tell myself.


What Barn in Delta are you going to 
I used to Live in Ladner


----------



## Country Woman

I will get pictures as soon as I can


----------



## Hunter65

Well my mom had 15 brothers and sisters but also had four more from my grandfathers first wife. They lived in a little farm house in saskatchewan. In the winter my uncle had to go light the fire to heat the school, I think they were the only kids in that school. lol

good luck on the lease hunting CW

Have fun on your ride Paint. I would love to trailer to Campbell Valley, maybe tomorrow, its too chilly out today.


----------



## Country Woman

Good Luck with your ride tomorrow Hunter 
Asked hubby today and he says we can afford up to 120 am month for a 
lease 
would be willing to muck stalls and feed for a reduced rate


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a lovely ride today-had a neighbor ride my gelding. I rode my mare-I so love seeing my horses under saddle.It was windy-but no blowing trash so they were fine,after my friend lost her hat twice she let me put it in my saddle bag, we are planning another ride next week.I am going to search for my camera-this is just too beautiful not too share-we saw 3 deer today & some new calves. The wildflowers are starting to bloom,too. Happy Trails to all!


----------



## Hunter65

awe I wish I could have ridden. Almost turned around 3 times on way to barn. Hit snow in one area. Got out there and it was pouring rain. Gave my pony a hug and came back home. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Country Woman

where was it snowing Hunter? it has been awful weather lately 
I just wish it would warm up
Yesterday was rain wind hail and everything else


----------



## Hunter65

Just in Delta for a brief time. It is nasty out. Not a good week to take off. we were supposed to go up to our place in Merritt but too much snow in the mountains.


----------



## Country Woman

would love to go an look at some horses


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I heard about snow in Merritt 
I have friends that live in Kamloops and Logan Lake


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> Good Luck with your ride tomorrow Hunter
> Asked hubby today and he says we can afford up to 120 am month for a
> lease
> would be willing to muck stalls and feed for a reduced rate


I did stuff like that when I first got my mare last year - it all came about suddenly, (a wonderful family couldn't afford her anymore and their daughter's college tuition), so to deplete the boarding bill I did all kinds of work at the barn until we moved her home. No one who loves horses minds doing extra work at their horses' stable! It's joyous work


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> where was it snowing Hunter? it has been awful weather lately
> I just wish it would warm up
> Yesterday was rain wind hail and everything else


Sounds a lot like N MI - we had quite a snowstorm yesterday, and got 4 inches! Mostly melted today since it almost reached 50....Our last snowstorm of 2011 was on April 29, and it was a doozy!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

We had overcast and cool weather..
I decided to spoil my husband. Homemade chicken pot pie and strawberry daiquiri's..


----------



## Hunter65

Northernstar said:


> Sounds a lot like N MI - we had quite a snowstorm yesterday, and got 4 inches! Mostly melted today since it almost reached 50....Our last snowstorm of 2011 was on April 29, and it was a doozy!



We don't usually get much snow, just rain.


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> We had overcast and cool weather..
> I decided to spoil my husband. Homemade chicken pot pie and strawberry daiquiri's..


Hey where's my glass???????


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> We had overcast and cool weather..
> I decided to spoil my husband. Homemade chicken pot pie and strawberry daiquiri's..


Oh yumm! Sounds like the perfect dinner!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Ya'll are all invited, I'll send you my address and start on dessert!..
Probably why I weigh too much.
Just seems like life if precious and I enjoy cooking and eating so much...


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> We had overcast and cool weather..
> I decided to spoil my husband. Homemade chicken pot pie and strawberry daiquiri's..


yes and where is my glass as well lol 
your husband is spoiled


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I like to spoil him. My mother in law taught me how to make home made crusts and it's not that hard. He does let me have a bunch of horses, and drives me to drill practice. He earns it!!


----------



## Country Woman

before I met my husband he was too thin 
now that we are married he had put on weight and he loves my 
cooking always eats too much, I love food especially chocolate 
that's one of my down falls and of course Starbucks does not help either


----------



## Country Woman

yes my hubby loves me as well and hopes to see me 
riding as well


----------



## Susan Crumrine

He sounds like a wonderful mane Country Woman. I have a feeling your dream is coming soon!


----------



## With Grace

Yes, its so important to spoil those that spoil us! I also enjoy cooking, but lately have run out of ideas...anyone care to share easy to fix and delish recipes? I've worn out my favorites lately.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

What kind of dish do you want a crock pot recipe?
Or dessert?
Here is one of my favorite things to fix for parties and gatherings....
Chicken Sopa...
One whole chicken, cooked and deboned.
One onion grated up
one can green chile's drained
one can cream on chicken soup
one can chicken broth 
one box of velveta cheese, cubed. salt and pepper 
Put in crock pot heat on low and serve on tortilla chips!


----------



## Country Woman

my husband can eat the same thing everyday But I like to have a 
change though


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Here's an easy and yummy chili and/or chip dip recipe. Great for football games.



1 pound ground beef
1 can pinto beans, drained (15oz)
1 can enchilada sauce (10 oz)
1 can tomato sauce (8 oz) (_I use crushed tomatoes for more texture_)
1 cup shredded process American cheese
1 tablespoon instant minced onion
1 cup water
4 cups corn chips
1 cup sour cream
½ cup shredded process American cheese

Preparation:

Brown ground beef; drain. Transfer meat to Crock Pot. Stir in beans, enchilada sauce, tomato sauce, 1 cup of cheese, onion and 1 cup of water. 

Reserve 1 cup of corn chips; crush the remaining chips and add to the meat mixture. Cover and cook on low heat for 8 to 10 hours. To serve, top with sour cream, remaining cheese, and reserved corn chips. 


I haven’t done this using the corn chips yet. Usually it’s so meaty, I just top with extra cheese and sour cream. Yuuuuuummmm.


----------



## farmpony84

Apparently this was a bad time to check this thread. I was already hungry when I logged on. Now I'm really hungry!!!

I just finished a couple flower beds... I have a bunch more to go but how does it look so far?


----------



## With Grace

Thanks CW and Puck! Both those crock pot recipes sound awesome, I just took down the ingredients and going to make them this week. I love crock pot cooking!

FarmPony - we've missed you! Your flower bed looks great, and is that your barn? I'm incredibly jealous, would LOVE to have the property it takes to have a barn like that!


----------



## farmpony84

Ah... Thanks! That is my barn. It still needs running water and electricity....:-(


----------



## Ladytrails

you ladies are all too virtuous. I am sitting on my butt.


----------



## Northernstar

Susan Crumrine said:


> He sounds like a wonderful mane Country Woman. I have a feeling your dream is coming soon!


I have that feeling about it too, because it sounds like you have a husband like mine


----------



## Northernstar

You guys-I'm so excited!!! I just came in (with frostbitten hands) from working with the construction guy - the exterior of Star's shed is _finally _going on! (Thanks to Home Depot's 6 mon interest free plan, of course!) The main thing in the fall was getting the rest of the walls built, (we brought her home in hot July and the slant roof shelter was adequate at the time and cozy walls for winter), but it's been the rough un-finished wood since. Now we'll have the beige metal with forest green trim to match the house and pole barn. I can't wait until it's finished  Your barn is really nice, by the way Farmpony!


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> You guys-I'm so excited!!! I just came in (with frostbitten hands) from working with the construction guy - the exterior of Star's shed is _finally _going on! (Thanks to Home Depot's 6 mon interest free plan, of course!) The main thing in the fall was getting the rest of the walls built, (we brought her home in hot July and the slant roof shelter was adequate at the time and cozy walls for winter), but it's been the rough un-finished wood since. Now we'll have the beige metal with forest green trim to match the house and pole barn. I can't wait until it's finished  Your barn is really nice, by the way Farmpony!


Make sure to post some pics when you're done! I love living vicariously through all you farm owners


----------



## Hunter65

This is an awesome recipe. 
Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili | Skinnytaste

and there are more on the website. I used a lot of them when I was on weight watchers


----------



## outnabout

Hunter65 said:


> This is an awesome recipe.
> Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili | Skinnytaste
> 
> and there are more on the website. I used a lot of them when I was on weight watchers


Thanks, this sounds like a good one! I use my slow cooker quite frequently.


----------



## Country Woman

I will check this out too 
I love chicken and Chili


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> We are starting my search for a lease this weekend
> I will let you know what happens


Have my fingers crossed for you, CW!


----------



## outnabout

Cacowgirl said:


> Had a lovely ride today-had a neighbor ride my gelding. I rode my mare-I so love seeing my horses under saddle.It was windy-but no blowing trash so they were fine,after my friend lost her hat twice she let me put it in my saddle bag, we are planning another ride next week.I am going to search for my camera-this is just too beautiful not too share-we saw 3 deer today & some new calves. The wildflowers are starting to bloom,too. Happy Trails to all!


Would love to see pictures of wildflowers in your area!


----------



## Country Woman

well I called a local barn and they have some horses for lease
I have to talk to hubby first then will call and set up a time 
they have a indoor arena


----------



## outnabout

An indoor arena is a huge positive! Let us know what happens.


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> well I called a local barn and they have some horses for lease
> I have to talk to hubby first then will call and set up a time
> they have a indoor arena


Yay! This is sounding very positive!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, this is great news! Indoor arenas are wonderful - you can ride in the winter, rain, whatever! Keeping fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## Country Woman

I wish I could afford to ride more than 2 days a week 
but for now that will have to do unless something else comes up


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> I wish I could afford to ride more than 2 days a week
> but for now that will have to do unless something else comes up


CW, if you are to be riding 2 days a week you are doing better than I, and I only have to go to the backyard to do so. Somehow there are always other things that have to be done!


----------



## Hunter65

Ladytrails said:


> CW, if you are to be riding 2 days a week you are doing better than I, and I only have to go to the backyard to do so. Somehow there are always other things that have to be done!



Me too. I am lucky if I get to ride 2 times a week. I wish we had an indoor although there is only so much arena riding Hunter or I can take. Need to be out on the trails.

Good luck CW keep us posted. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Country Woman

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Country Woman

still waiting for my boots they are at customs so hopefully 
will be here soon


----------



## Foxhunter

CW - sounds a good place to ride. When the rain is lashing down more or less horizontal I wish we had one. 
Farmpony, the beds look like ours - naked! Last year we had over 150 planters as well as all the garden. 
I cannot bury anything as you have done because of the land and the barns are surrounded by concrete or hard standing so, it had to be planters. Bit of a pain but it does look good when it is all blooming.
I have the watering system off pat but it all takes time. 

We are desperate for rain, the ground is cracking open it is so dry. It was a bit like it last year and June was wet.

On Thursday I had to go into town, this is not a big town by any means. It was market day and it always takes longer but it took me 40 minutes to get through. The hold up was cars waiting to get into a garage. 
There I am oblivious to the fact that petrol delivery drivers were threatening to strike. I have three jerry cans (60 litres.) in my car to fill for the mowers and ATV when they were talking on the radio about all people panic buying. 
I did my shop and then had to go to collect a wheel that had been mended - there was another garage alongside a big store and it was impossible to get into the store - or, for that matter, around the roundabout the traffic was so bad queuing to get petrol. Most garages sold out Thursday. I went to a little garage near here and filled one can, was accused of hoarding by a couple of drivers who were just 'topping up.' 
Some of the Government Ministers told that there was going to be a strike so told drivers to top up and even more stupidly, to store petrol at home. 
The drivers have to give 10 days notice of a strike, which they haven't done so there will be no strike for at least two weeks and the drivers are working overtime to refill the garages.

Madness. 

Off to a chicken auction later today. Just being nosey to see what prices they are fetching. We have incubators stacked, two pens of pullets various breeds to sell later. 
I love the birds, they are such characters. 

I have a pan of Cuckoo Marans and the cockerel in with them was aptly named Tyson, he was (please note the past tense) really nasty. I was the only one he never really went for because he did one day and I scooped him up with a pitchfork and threw him in the duck pond and wouldn't let him out for a couple of minutes! 
He was really bad so went to chicken heaven. He was a magnificent bird and weighed quite heavy but would have been very tough to eat so I fed him to the dogs. He did get revenge at the end because I broke my best kitchen scissors trying to cut him up!

We were going to bring the horses back into work this week but as there is still a lot to do it will be delayed until after Easter. 
Had a big old willow tree come down across the fencing so need to clear all that. Sadly we had to have a wonderful big beech tree felled as it was diseased, they reckoned it was over 400 years old. 

Catch up later.


----------



## Eagle Child

Foxhunter, I'd really love to collect every one of your posts and put them into a book. You have a gift with words, my friend. 

Priceless, this...
"He did get revenge at the end because I broke my best kitchen scissors trying to cut him up!"


----------



## Foxhunter

I am bored!
Nice sunny day and I am trying to be good and spring clean my living room. Of course it is A) indoors B) housework C) inside D) boring E) to nice to be doing mundane work. F) pointless because it will be back to 'normal' in no time at all!

I pulled out the unit housing the TV, DVD, and digital box and the foaling camera lead. Enough dust to sink a battleship. (If I decide to go something then it gets done thoroughly!) now I have no TV some wires, of which there are plenty, came out of the sockets and darned if I know where they go back. Managed to get most done but still have three left over cannot fit them in any holes so I have muggered that up. 

Now I have to decide whether to go to the bookcase next or a unit housing heaven knows what other than DVDs a few books ornaments and pictures - that will involve moving the sofa and I dread to think what has fallen behind that! 

Of course I had to stop for a cuppa (you can keep tour coffee, Starbucks or not!) downloaded 1,796 pictures off my camera dating back to 2009, that, of course lead to me switching on the PC and now I sit here procrastinating rather than getting the deed finished. 
Even the dogs have given up coming up here, there is no room for them to lie down as there is so much dumped on the floor! 
I wish I was tidy, I wish I liked housework then it wouldn't get in such a state. 

Back to the worse job going!


----------



## candandy49

A Very Good Morning to All. I love this thread and check in daily in the mornings. I just found out in reading this morning that I may get a bit confused at times, because you see us senior's get confused easily. :? What leads me to this conclusion is that texasgal, sending you a pm btw, is also a Deb as I am,LOL also and use it as my username on another horse forum I visit.

Country Woman, I am so hoping you find a lease that fits you perfectly. I do know so very well the anxiety of wanting a horse. I didn't get my "heart horse" until I was 45. 

As for training a horse to rear it is a very bad thing to do unless you plan on keeping that horse 'til death do you part so you know what cues have to be used to get the asked for response. Case in point not with rearing, but a reining horse spin having been trained to a POA mare I bought for my grandchildren. I rode that 12.5hh mare to keep her from being fresh when we knew our grandchildren where going. On one of my rides with her she suddenly did a true to form reining horse spin. None of my cherished grandchildren could have sat that reining horse spin.


----------



## Country Woman

thank you canandy 
Its still raining here some places snowing


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> thank you canandy
> Its still raining here some places snowing


Sunshine is heading your way CW. Its almost at our house now.


----------



## With Grace

Is it heading my way too??? Darn this drizzle, and the winds last night were terrible! 

I'm supposed to go to the barn today to ride, hopefully I can get it in later this afternoon, as I have 4 ten year old boys here from a sleepover party last night (my sons bday party) and there's no way my hubby can stay home alone with them without going insane...


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Sunshine is heading your way CW. Its almost at our house now.


oh that's good I would love to see more sun 
just waiting for my boots can't see horses with out 
boots


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I have to go to practice later today! I love Sunday...
I just let the horses out for their 2 hours of grazing. I will be glad when the danger of founder is over.
We have had rain off and on for the last 3 days, I only rode her one day at home. I hope she behaves later!


----------



## Country Woman

well its now sunny here


----------



## Stan

What a ride
Stella went out for another attempt with other horses yesterday. (great wheather) I thought i'd throw that i for those suffering from storms and snow.
The last time out she was most upset and was walked home. I spent the week getteing her used to the horse trailer again she was refusing to get in. I started to feed her in the float. That is an action I do not agree with, but had to try something new. She was getting in eating and backing out, no problem.
Come the time to go on the trek, Stella refused to be lead into the trailer after scratching my hair which is not easy to do considering there is not much left I resorted to the spoilt child adjustment method. I cut a two foot length of plastic water pipe. My wife tried to lead Stella onto the trailer and when she refused, I tickled her butt with it. Still refused, Roslyn kept the pressure on her halter and I tickled a little harder. In goes Stella no issue. I then took over the leading in and out a few times then sent her in on her own No issues Stella had stopped playing games, and is now loading with no problems. 

I give the credit to my mother She used the same method on me when I acted like a spoilt child, the difference was she used a wooden spoon :shock:

The ride. First decent ride Stella has been on for 6 months. Only three other horses and we rode for 6 hours on hilly country. She never played up at any time, did not do her normal I'm frightened!! and scoot off to the side in an attempt to dismount me, and escape from the imagined horse eater. ( In NZ no predators, so she thought she was goinging to be eaten by a monster bird, rabbit, or was it a mouse.)

She is a very tired horse and the rider hit the hay for 9 hours as well, so, today she gets a walk I will be beside her also getting then kinks out. 

Well done horse.


----------



## Stan

Spelling mistakes are my property please do not copy.
Can't edit its now raining and the net is not working very well.


----------



## corgi

Izzy and I had a great day yesterday and again today. I tried out a bitless halter yesterday and used it again today. She is so responsive in it. I may not use the bit/bridle combo anymore. 

We have worked through her barn sour issues through weekly lessons, and surprise, surprise...it wasn't really a barn sour issue. It was her sensing my nervousness. The lessons have built up my confidence and today was the second day in a row that we rode away from the barn and when we turned to come back, she didn't even try to hurry back.

Success!

Today's weather is perfect riding weather. I love Spring!


----------



## Northernstar

Just brushed another 5lbs of hair off of my horse - she's shedding like crazy!! I can tell it feels sooo good, because she stood there almost in a coma  Just got a call from the construction guy who's now on his way to do more work on her barn exterior, (metal siding & trim), so need to log off - husband is steelhead fishing, so we'll see what's for dinner tonight!
Stan : Bless your mom for using the wooden spoon - they make excellent husbands, and loving sons in the long run


----------



## Cacowgirl

It was windy today & a bit cooler, so put on my black leather chaps,a scarf under my hat & went out w/my other neighbor for another 2 hour ride. Tomorrow my hay/tack shed gets delivered & set up! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> well its now sunny here


I know. I took Hunter for a walk and gave him some grass. He was in heaven!


----------



## waresbear

I woke up early today with every intention of getting a ride in before work, sure. Snowstorm, yay.


----------



## Ladytrails

Northernstar; Stan : Bless your mom for using the wooden spoon - they make excellent husbands said:


> Northernstar, I truly laughed out loud at this! What a hoot!
> 
> Went to PBR rodeo championship this afternoon, in Kansas City, compliments of my vet. Remember that huge vet bill of the other day? Wink, wink! He treated about a dozen of us clients and friends, nicely done. I am always horrified at some of the near-death experiences these guys have, wondering if their mamas know what they're up to. But I go anyway -- I'm enamored of the pick-up riders and their horses. Those steeds will do anything, head right into the space of those bulls, and the rider will rope them and dally and drag the rascals down the arena to the out-gate if they pretend not to see it. Regardless of the champions who are top billing, the rodeo 'clowns' and the pickup riders and their horses are the ones that I admire the most.
> 
> Off to mow the yard. Hubby and I discussed whether to just turn the 12 ewes into the yard and let them at it. If we were sure they'd stay....
> 
> Stan, glad to hear that Stella found her groove!  Sounds like a great ride and it's sooooo good when it is right!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sitting here watching the dog chew on a pizza box. He's making a mess of my floor. I should take it away from him... But he's so far away, all the way over there just past my reach...

I told my son three times to pick up the trash on his couch. I would yell but that takes too much energy.


----------



## texasgal

Hey all ... interesting day yesterday.

Went to a funeral and all the way home I said "We should go to the horse track some day."

DH said "Oh, this is the exit ..." and turned the truck ...

We spent the next five hours enjoying the 2-year old QH time trials at 330 yards .... It was FUN !

Pics to follow ....


----------



## texasgal

texasgal said:


> Hey all ... interesting day yesterday.
> 
> Went to a funeral and all the way home I said "We should go to the horse track some day."
> 
> DH said "Oh, this is the exit ..." and turned the truck ...
> 
> We spent the next five hours enjoying the 2-year old QH time trials at 330 yards .... It was FUN !
> 
> Pics to follow ....


On second thought .. I've loaded them in an album on my profile page!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Caco: I bet you can't wait to get that new building up...
I need to clean up my tack area in my barn. What a mess!
Hunter: I love to hand graze my horses, I think it's a bonding time.
Wares: Snow is a four letter word you know...LOL
Farmpony, I have been there, too tired to yell...
texasgal:: I bet that was exciting to watch!

Drill was good, I found out I have to ride A quad drill so I have to learn a new one.. %(


----------



## Country Woman

I answered an ad on HCBC about 2 lovely Arab's for lease; Bobbi and Mark 
Bobbie is 14:3 and Mark is 14:2 both are western and English 
both are bay 
I just have to find out where they are and how much she wants


----------



## Country Woman

I hand grazed my cousins horses


----------



## Nine

I'm am very envious of all of you land owners. I keep my horse at my best friend/significant other's farm. It's good. But to have the land myself would be really great. Maybe in another couple of years. I have to remember to buy fewer antiques, and save the $$ for land!
I took Teddy to the trainer yesterday. It was silly, but hard for me to leave him. Even though I've seen this trainer in action and saw the horses he's trained. We talked about bits - I think they are called Mylar? and a type of bridle that's used for paso's. Never saw one before, but they look neat.
We actually chated for 2 hours. If it wasn't so darned cold yesterday, I'd have listened for another 2 hours! I saw this trainer, Mitch Carson, at the Minnesota Hooved Animal Rescue Challenge of the Unwanted Horse 3 years now. I can't wait to see how Teddy and I do under his guidance.
Teddy's buddy Kumar is very lonely now, so I took him out for a graze, and a search of the farm for some obsticles I can put in the "paddock". I found tractor tires, logs, some branches he'll have to pick his way through and we are devising a teter-totter. A small one. I think I'll get a couple dozen pin-wheels to make a little field of them, for the horses to see. It's so much fun introducing them to new things. My tent, flags, a tambourine, whistles, an umbrella. I have some Christmas garland hung around for them to see. I like to garage-sale and be creative with what I can find at them, as far as things to show the horses. The tent was a lot less scary than I thought it would be for them. It's so much fun to play with "the boys".


----------



## Nine

CW I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the Arabs for lease. It's got to be hard being patient. I've got my fingers crossed for you also.
Foxhunter, once again you've entertained me with your stories. Keep them coming! That is so neat, that you fixed "Grandma's" hair. I really like to spend time with the elderly. You get so many good stories from them. I'm lucky in my job, that I do get to meet lots of elderly each day. You just want to hug them all and bring them home like a cute puppy.


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN* Sounds like a wonderful ride. My butt would be sore! 
I had to chuckle at your loading problems, it never ceases to surprise me how people will allow horses to take the mickey over loading. There is a big difference between being afraid and just saying "NO."

Many the time I have been asked to help with bad loaders. One mother had two ponies for her daughters and it would take them hours to load.
At one show I took one load of horses back to the stables and they had already been trying to load for nearly an hour. When I returned for the second load they were still there with only one other person, also collecting his second load, there.
We offered to help (for the last time) and the offer was accepted.
The ponies were little devils and did put up a fight but the driver and I were able to get behind them and shove them in.
After that I was always asked to help load them. At one show the girls were holding the ponies at the bottom of the ramp allowing them to graze. The mother called out to see if I could assist. I answered and those two ponies immediately lifted their heads and went into the trailer - I was at least 50 yards away.

The funniest was at another show. When we parked next to a trailer, the mother asked us to move over a bit because their pony liked lots of room. 
It was a sweltering day. England was loosing to Australia at cricket and the father of the kids I was with had bought a small TV to watch the match in the living quarters of the horsebox. 
The people next to us were going home. The dressed the pony ready for travel. It had travelling boots, tail bandage and guard, a poll guard and a wool rug on. 
Daughter led the pony up the ramp enticing it with a bucket of feed. Pony went to top of the ramp and 'mummy' holding a dressage whip, tapped it on its butt when it stopped. Pony walked backwards. This went on for about 40 minutes. I and several others offered to load it but we were all declined. In the end they got 'daddy' to move the trailer to some other place. 
At this point England suddenly got into gear and were playing brilliantly and, if they kept it up looked like they might win the cricket. Daddy was listening on the radio.
Hours later one of the girls laughed and called us to look. These people were across the show ground still trying to load the pony!
Not long after 'daddy' came to us and asked if we had a lunge line. I said we hadn't but I would go load the pony.
At this point one of England's bowlers got another Aussie out and 'my' kids dad roared. 'Daddy' immediately asked what had happened and was invited in to see. He needed no second bidding.
Two of us went across to load the pony, which was sweating heavily. The mother and daughter said it was upset. I said it was already wearing one coat and they had put another thick one on it. I stripped the rug off. Caroline took the halter and walked to the ramp. Pony went to walk around the side and she yanked it so it hit its head on the side of the trailer. 
Next time it went to the ramp. stopped dead and got three cracks across it backside with the dressage whip, from me. Pony went straight in. There was a big cheer from others who had been watching the show for ages.
I then made them unload and load until they were able to get the pony in on their own. 
When daughter was leading it in and 'mummy' standing with the dressage whip and it stopped, she tapped it so that the pony barely felt it. I grabbed her wrist and thumped it down so the pony did feel the whack. 

The mother and daughter then wondered where 'daddy' was. I told them and they came over to the horsebox mummy saying "Daddy, we can go now, she is in."
Daddy just said "Sod her she can wait for me, I am watching the cricket!"

Honestly they had been there for well over 4 hours trying to load the cunning mare. I would have closed the ramp tied her behind and driven home!

Better go and start work. Went down earlier and found that eggs are hatching in the incubator. We have already hatched two loads not very successfully as fertility seemed very low. 42 eggs in the incubator and 31 had hatched with more pipping. 

I never finished my purge so will have to fit more in later. Off to buy the plants somewhen either today or tomorrow. Need to clear the willow that came down too.
Take care one and all.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter the butt is fine, I ride a tucker endurance saddle with a gell filled seat. Like sitting in an arm chair. The legs, now that is a different story. 

I stumbled into the paddock halter in hand Stella spotted me and paced me step for step with a seperation of 100 yards. She is lucky it was raining as I was making ground on her. Saved by the rain.

Stella is my avatar, the horse at the bottom of the page is Savannah my first horse, I had to move her on she was 17.2 hands and still growing. I could not get on without a ladder. One can become very attached to ones horse. Like kids they grow on you after a while.


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> I'm sitting here watching the dog chew on a pizza box. He's making a mess of my floor. I should take it away from him... But he's so far away, all the way over there just past my reach...
> 
> I told my son three times to pick up the trash on his couch. I would yell but that takes too much energy.


How about a wooden spoon with a really long handle! haha


----------



## Northernstar

Nine said:


> CW I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the Arabs for lease. It's got to be hard being patient. I've got my fingers crossed for you also.
> Foxhunter, once again you've entertained me with your stories. Keep them coming! That is so neat, that you fixed "Grandma's" hair. I really like to spend time with the elderly. You get so many good stories from them. I'm lucky in my job, that I do get to meet lots of elderly each day. You just want to hug them all and bring them home like a cute puppy.


Me too, Country Woman! I can't wait until you get your horse!! 
Nine: The horse in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Is it heading my way too??? Darn this drizzle, and the winds last night were terrible!
> 
> I'm supposed to go to the barn today to ride, hopefully I can get it in later this afternoon, as I have 4 ten year old boys here from a sleepover party last night (my sons bday party) and there's no way my hubby can stay home alone with them without going insane...


I do hope you were able to go and ride, Grace!! I found that 10 yr. old boys on a rainy day can be amused with a "Monopoly Marathon" at the table complete with snacks, or it always helped to have a ping pong table and darts in the basement..... that age group was 12 yrs ago for us, though


----------



## Paint pony

Hi everyone, 
Foxhunter I enjoy your stories so much, you should publish them. You remind me of James Harriot. CW any luck with a lease? My fingers are crossed for you. I have found a horse to ride and am so pleased. Can't wait to start riding! I am so out of shape it is just silly and am stiff today from riding on the weekend. But can't stop smilling.


----------



## farmpony84

We have been doing flower beds all weekend. I haven't taken a bunch of pictures yet. Maybe tonight. I finished a couple and almost finished a couple more. Husband actually came out and helped. It's hard work! But I did put this cute little "thing" on my porch!


----------



## texasgal

Well, we "did" flowers this weekend too .. but in a differnt way .. My daughter is taking pics of flowers for a school project and I was taking pics of my daughter!


----------



## texasgal

farmpony84 said:


> We have been doing flower beds all weekend. I haven't taken a bunch of pictures yet. Maybe tonight. I finished a couple and almost finished a couple more. Husband actually came out and helped. It's hard work! But I did put this cute little "thing" on my porch!


I love things like this! We were 'decorating' our new back deck this weekend also .. nothing quite as cute as yours!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm jelous of everyones pretty things. I'm not a girly girl and never have been. I grew up w/ 3 brothers and wore their clothes through my teenaged years. I have 2 fettishes... purses (that's a new one - not sure what happened there but I buy a new purse every six months) and flowers. I want a fairy princess yard with flowers everywhere.... It's the only thing that makes me a girly girl... Unless you consider the horses but that's work! Those girly girls that are out their... They have trainers and grooms... they don't count!


----------



## Faceman

farmpony84 said:


> I'm jelous of everyones pretty things. I'm not a girly girl and never have been. I grew up w/ 3 brothers and wore their clothes through my teenaged years. I have 2 fettishes... purses (that's a new one - not sure what happened there but I buy a new purse every six months) and flowers. I want a fairy princess yard with flowers everywhere.... It's the only thing that makes me a girly girl... Unless you consider the horses but that's work! Those girly girls that are out their... They have trainers and grooms... they don't count!


Nya...I'll take a girl with poop on her boots and hay in her hair over a girly girl any day.

I made the mistake of taking a girly girl on a 5 day trailriding pack trip one time - big mistake. I soooo wanted to abandon her and make her walk out...:twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

I was a tomboy growing up 
but I do love to get dressed up and being a 
girly girl 
I feel at home in jeans as i do in a skirt


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I got my new boots and i really love them 
so comfy


----------



## farmpony84

I'm messy hair, dirty tennis shoes, old t-shirts and a baseball cap......


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ Me too...funny when your old man kind of looks at you when your leaving the house like, "are you really wearing those clothes? "


----------



## farmpony84

Susan Crumrine said:


> ^ Me too...funny when your old man kind of looks at you when your leaving the house like, "are you really wearing those clothes? "


He's over that... now he just shakes his head and climbs in the car....


----------



## Country Woman

will take pictures of my boots and post them later


----------



## Country Woman

I am setting up an appointment to see some Arab's next week 
they are Bobbi mare 14:3 and Mark gelding 14:2 both are bay
this would be my dream come true since I love Arabs


----------



## Foxhunter

What are those flowers called? They look such vibrant colours!



texasgal said:


> Well, we "did" flowers this weekend too .. but in a differnt way .. My daughter is taking pics of flowers for a school project and I was taking pics of my daughter!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Luck CW-hope at least one of them will be what you want.


----------



## Foxhunter

Thank you for the compliments i=on my stories. They are true and when I get time I will write a book. I have thought about it, however the people that taught me early on were such characters that I cannot imagine them being named anything else.

We had a panic on today. Two children are staying with Milly and brought their guinea pigs with them. I put a hutch inside a pen in the fenced veggie garden. All seemed secure.
I was working in the greenhouse, Em was backwards and forwards and Daisy (6) was playing with all the dogs on the lawn by us. Alex (9) went in to see the pigs and said they had escaped. Now the veggie garden is rabbit fenced so I didn't think they could get out from it. There was not a sign nor squeal from them. The only place they might have got out was under the gate but that would have meant they had to have gone past the dogs and all the dogs here are very sharp on catching rats and pigs can easily be classed as killable.

After tears from Daisy, not having a clue as to where they cold have gone, I checked the hutch and there they were buried under the hay. I have now wired the bottom of the run just incase they do try to do a bunk.

I can never understand hamsters as pets, they are nocturnal and rather boring. Pigs are far more fun, they are so talkative and friendly. Some years since I had anything to do with them and I had forgotten what fun they are.

My sister had them as her pets, I had to be different and had a ferret!

That use to cause arguments I had Iggy in the garden and she wanted the pigs out - I would tell her that of course they would 'play' together but she never believed me. Just as well because I would have received a spanking if I had allowed him to go after a pig. 
That ferret went everywhere with me, even to school. He would stay in my pocket quite happily and the only thing against him was that there were times when he really smelt quite bad. 

Cleared the fallen willow tree, even got it all logged up. Off to get all the plug plants tomorrow, greenhouses are ready we have even filled loads of growing on trays with compost. I love this time of year with the promise of things to come. 

The chicks hatching have increased to over 50. The lot that hatched last week were poor, less than half hatched, a lot infertile. This last lot four were infertile when candled, and all bar two had hatched by this morning so that was 36. We grow them on until they are point of lay and then take them to the auctions. 
We will have four incubators on the go this week, 42 - 74 in each. That will be it other than possibly more ducks and turkeys. The turks have only just started laying sporadically. 

Off to bed.


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter, I _love_ guinea pigs and ferrets, and have had both! My female ferret's name was "Feisty", and she was a sweet, tiny little thing who lived for over 7 yrs. She was like the equivalent of a small family dog who would come when we called, flip around doing fun little antics, and would curl up for a nap in little hiding spots in the house. My guinea pig's name was "Peeps", and she lived beyond 6 yrs. - my husband loved her so much, and she would start squealing just moments every morning before the alarm would go off, wanting a little carrot. It always made his day to be the one to give her the little morning snack. I currently have a super smart, wonderful rabbit named, "Benjamin T. Bunny" (Benjamin for short), and he's 1/2 Flemish Giant. He looks just like the Benjamin who's Peter Rabbit's cousin in the Beatrix Potter books....
I've never been a "cat & dog" person, but rather (as you can see) a small animal lover - they are smarter and more trainable than people realise, and a sheer delight! That and the 1,200 lb. sweetheart waiting for me at the gate out back


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I am setting up an appointment to see some Arab's next week
> they are Bobbi mare 14:3 and Mark gelding 14:2 both are bay
> this would be my dream come true since I love Arabs


I'm so happy for you, Country Woman! I hope one of these will be "the one"!!!


----------



## Hunter65

crossing our fingers for you CW

I am not much of a girly girl. When we go up to our property we have no power and no water. We used to go to town every 3 days for a shower, now we have an outdoor one thankfully lol. It can get pretty dry and dusty in the summer, so nice to be able to shower at the end of the day now.


----------



## Paint pony

Farmpony84 I am the same, grew up with two brothers, wore their clothes etc. I like some girley stuff, clothes, shoes, purses but am not good at putting it all together. My husband has been known to say (regarding my clothes) "that is the ugliest top I have ever seen". This from a man who wore running shoes with his tux to our wedding. I am happiest in my jeans at the barn.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, Yay about your shoes! Yay about the chance to lease Arabs! Sounds like it's starting to come together! I love it when it comes together!  

About girly girls - I have curves, middle aged middle, short solid legs, and never thought of myself as 'cute' back when it mattered a lot. As far as being a girly girl - I grew up learning all the domestic skills, including knitting and tailoring (even made a coat for myself once), and won the Betty Crocker Homemaker of the Year award in high school. Despite this, I am totally inept at many of the things that my sisters excel at, such as home decorating and crafts. Today, my job comes first, hubby and animals second, and house ---distant third. I don't seem to have the time for perfecting the crafts that I should be good at, given how I was raised. also, I've never learned the knack of a green thumb, and can't seem to grow anything, although I can and do preserve and freeze what comes out of DH's abundant garden. 

But all is not lost. DH said he's never seen me more attractive than when I was on the tall ladder with my own toolbelt and drill, putting in screws in the metal barn siding and roof, while helping him build our horsebarn; and when I was dressed in boots and hat and gloves, brush hogging the pasture.


----------



## Nine

Thanks Northernstar, that's my Teddy. He is coming 5 in July. He has such a sweet disposition, and he really is a people guy. Leaves his hay to come see me. And he's always up for a good scratch. He'll scratch my back, while I scratch his chest. Funny guy.


----------



## Country Woman

I am really looking forward to this new adventure


----------



## farmpony84

You know... Anymore... Cooking is a mans thing for some reason... I can cook and I do 90% of the cooking, but I've noticed that men really take pride in being able to prepare a meal these days....


----------



## texasgal

Foxhunter~ (re: the earlier flower post)

The first one is a pink buttercup.

The red ones are some sort of clover.

the dramatic pink one is actually a thistle .. dramatic little (big) flower!

There are soooo many ... I'll post a couple more.


----------



## texasgal

Indian Blankets ^










Dandelion ^










Vetch ^










Not sure ^












Haven't identified this one yet either ^


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Farmpony: when my Daddy retired, that was his main hobby!

texas gal: I love the flowers. I would love to have a garden someday.

So this girl is making fun of Patsy at practice, because her head is still high

sometimes, when I try to rate her, she raises it. She is 50% better than she

was and does everything else I ask....

Should I look for a better horse, or keep working with her? she has so many

quirks I am afraid what would happen to her ( and possibly the rider..) if she went to

the wrong place.....


----------



## farmpony84

When I was weeding about a week ago, I jumped when a Toad popped out of the dirt (I think I thought it was a snake). I jammed my finger so bad I wanted to cry... I rocked back and forth for a minute and then that night it swelled up so bad i couldn't move it. It never changed colors, and now most of the swelling is gone but I can't bend it all the way and it constantly aches, if I touch something w/ it, it hurts... Do you think I cracked it? Husband says it's too late to get it looked at if I did break it because all they will do is immobilize it and that won't work for me. So I figure I'll let it heal on it's own... I just wonder if I cracked it though? It's crooked... at the knuckle area....


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I don't know what they do for a broken finger, I never went to the doctor when the TB's broke mine! It burns for about a year and then they ache after that..LOL


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> Indian Blankets ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dandelion ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetch ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't identified this one yet either ^


So beautiful! I think the yellow one may be coreopsis, and the purple may be phlox - we have both woodland phlox and creeping phlox here that grow wild here....


----------



## farmpony84

I think I cracked a bone in my thumb once and maybe even my wrist, or at least sprained the wrist... I'm really bad about not going to the doctor unless I really need to... I mean... sore bones, those are typically normal when you live on a "farm" hobby or otherwise...

My kid on the other hand, I'll drag him in for a booboo...

I know about the aching fingers! I've gotten to where I can't go out in the winter w/out gloves because my hands hurt so bad...


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> When I was weeding about a week ago, I jumped when a Toad popped out of the dirt (I think I thought it was a snake). I jammed my finger so bad I wanted to cry... I rocked back and forth for a minute and then that night it swelled up so bad i couldn't move it. It never changed colors, and now most of the swelling is gone but I can't bend it all the way and it constantly aches, if I touch something w/ it, it hurts... Do you think I cracked it? Husband says it's too late to get it looked at if I did break it because all they will do is immobilize it and that won't work for me. So I figure I'll let it heal on it's own... I just wonder if I cracked it though? It's crooked... at the knuckle area....


I sympathise! You wouldn't believe what happened to me last Aug.!! Had Star out on the lead rope in the silent afternoon so she could graze on some lush grass, and a rabbit scurried by her head which caused a sudden standing spook - the rope caught suddenly on my left ring finger, (yep, wedding rings and all) and took a second to realise it was broken! It all happened so fast, and Star was already back to grazing that quick. But I'm looking at my finger and seeing my rings disappearing around the swelling, and moving it back and forth I could tell it was broken! Good grief! Put Star back in pasture, managed to crush ice and with a kitchen towel around ice-sandwich baggy on my leg, drove myself the 25+ miles to the hospital (we live in a wilderness area, and husband works on remote lakes) -anyway, they cut my rings off (no pain meds yet) and "buddy taped" my pinky to the finger and was told to make appt. w/orthopaedic next day - well, up here they're the only office, so by the time I was seen, my finger healed-(I drink lots of milk and have good calcium) So then I had to have surgery, for crying out loud, and more buddy taping!! The break looks horrible on the x-ray, but by golly, do you know that I didn't miss a beat with feed/groom/mucking, etc? I even saddled and rode her 12 times before the surgery! The ligament was holding the bone just right, and in my favor, and I was in hardly any pain!!! Unbelievable!! Had the rings re-done, and all's well that ends well, thank the good Lord!!


----------



## Northernstar

P.S. When I got to emergency, the 1st Dr. was trying to cut the rings with an older model (and quite dull I think!) ring cutting device, using a back and forth motion until an awesome nurse came in with a brand new state of the art powered ring cutter...is kind've comical when I think of it now - like something in a movie. No one offered anything for pain yet, and I finally said, "If you want to at least give me some Motrin that'd be great, because this really hurts!" "Oh, I'm so sorry!! You poor thing!!" I just replied, "You know, I've given natural childbirth twice, so I can probably handle just about anything"! haha


----------



## farmpony84

Northernstar said:


> P.S. When I got to emergency, the 1st Dr. was trying to cut the rings with an older model (and quite dull I think!) ring cutting device, using a back and forth motion until an awesome nurse came in with a brand new state of the art powered ring cutter...is kind've comical when I think of it now - like something in a movie. No one offered anything for pain yet, and I finally said, "If you want to at least give me some Motrin that'd be great, because this really hurts!" "Oh, I'm so sorry!! You poor thing!!" I just replied, "You know, I've given natural childbirth twice, so I can probably handle just about anything"! haha


Speaking of child birth... I remember when I went in to have my son, they put me in a room and forgot about me! By the time husband finally decided to look for someone they were like... Oh look... you are 8 cms... Let's go do this thing... NO DRUGS! I didn't make a sound... No screaming, no crying... Nothing like on TV... Men are babies aren't they?


----------



## Northernstar

You know, what's funny about my husband, is that he can take a lot of pain from an injury, but if he comes down with a cold, you never saw such a sulky man!! Husbands are wonderful, though, aren't they? Mine's a keeper


----------



## Nine

Ladytrails, please don't "should" yourself. I know how you feel - I flunked home-ec 2 years in a row. But I am a fair cook, can't sew a stright line to save my life, and to heck with what people think we "should" do. I was top of my class in agriculture in 3 classes. So we just do what we like or are good at. As far as house keeping? I've never seen a gravestone that read "She was a wonderful housekeeper" or "Her home was imaculate". I've never heard that at a wake or funeral luncheon, either. You're a good person. That is what says it all. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Country Woman

yea my husband is a big baby when he is sick


----------



## Nine

Farmpony, it sounds like your finger is non-displaced fracture, but with the nuckle not wanting to bend, it could have a chip at the base of the bone. Buddy tape it, and try not to move it. If the chip should cut a blood vessel, you might have a huge bruise in the finger for quite a while.
The only time they will do surgery on a finger, is if the bone is displaced and won't stay in place, after they manipulate it. Then they'll pin it. Try not to use it too much, with the buddy tape. Put a splint on it, if you're able. At least for a couple of days, depending on how long this happened. It will take 6 weeks for the bone to be to full strength again. Then purposely bend it a lot, making a fist often, so you get range of motion back. It's funny how those hurt almost more than a leg bone break. (I'm an x-ray tech, btw, and I've been in on many surgeries, and take "pictures" of finger fracture progress. This is what I've observed and learned, if you don't want to go to the orthopedic surgeon or family doctor.)


----------



## Country Woman

but my hubby is a keeper as well


----------



## farmpony84

Nine said:


> . It's funny how those hurt almost more than a leg bone break.


You are SO not kidding. A couple years ago I ripped my finger nail off but I kept pushing it back against the skin to try to get it to reattache itself. After about a year of it healing and ripping and healing... I finally went in and had it removed. (the entire fingernail all the way to the nail bed) I couldn't take it anymore! It did finally grow back and nearly perfectly... That was SO painful to deal with! And this stupid finger... opening a dang soda cap hurts! Luckily it's my left hand but I still forget and use it!


----------



## Country Woman

So I answered another add for a lease its a blue roan Quarter Horse


----------



## Foxhunter

texasgal said:


> Not sure ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't identified this one yet either ^


This is very similar to a wild plant here - known as Ragged Robin.










Our dandelions are different.

I love the thistle in the first group of pictures, The yellow and black daisy like plant is grown here as a garden flower. 
Vetch is very near the same.
Somewhere on this machine I have pictures of the garden and woods will try to find them
Thank you for naming them


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> but my hubby is a keeper as well


I know he is, Country Woman! Just like mine, he's so supportive of your wanting a horse!! I remember your wedding photo too - my husband looks at me like that every day, and he's a blessing


----------



## Northernstar

Nine said:


> Farmpony, it sounds like your finger is non-displaced fracture, but with the nuckle not wanting to bend, it could have a chip at the base of the bone. Buddy tape it, and try not to move it. If the chip should cut a blood vessel, you might have a huge bruise in the finger for quite a while.
> The only time they will do surgery on a finger, is if the bone is displaced and won't stay in place, after they manipulate it. Then they'll pin it. Try not to use it too much, with the buddy tape. Put a splint on it, if you're able. At least for a couple of days, depending on how long this happened. It will take 6 weeks for the bone to be to full strength again. Then purposely bend it a lot, making a fist often, so you get range of motion back. It's funny how those hurt almost more than a leg bone break. (I'm an x-ray tech, btw, and I've been in on many surgeries, and take "pictures" of finger fracture progress. This is what I've observed and learned, if you don't want to go to the orthopedic surgeon or family doctor.)


You are right on target, Nine! Mine was jerked so hard by Star's lead rope it caused an oblique fracture, and had to have 2 tiny pins put in - as I'd stated, the x-ray looks terribly painful, but with it buddy taped, (even after the surgery) I was able to do all my regular work with my horse. Talk about shocked and thoroughly grateful for that!


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> I'm messy hair, dirty tennis shoes, old t-shirts and a baseball cap......


Apart from the cap - that's me!

When I was about 19 an Aunt bought me a dress for my birthday. 
I hated it from the moment I unwrapped it. A sky blue with a rope like pattern through it. 
I had it on one day and was sitting on top of our high gate, jumped off and got the back caught and ripped it. I knew I would be told off bit was pleased that the dress was ruined.
Unfortunately mother was handy with a needle and repaired it.

I was then sat on the garden wall, went to jump into the neighbours garden and again got the darn thing caught on a large stone topping the wall, I was suspended there whilst the two neighbours boys threw tomatoes at me! Their father lifted me down but not before I was covered in bits of tomato.
Again it was repaired. 

One of the next door boys and I made a go-cart. Two pram wheels at the front and two bicycle wheels at the back. We had help from and elderly neighbour so it was quite professional looking. Before it was finished the old man was ill so Brian and I added the brake and took it for a trial run. 
Back then we kids all played in the street. No one in the area owned a car, the only person who had a vehicle was Uncle Laurie and that was a motorbike and side car.
We pulled the cart to the top of the hill and jumped on. Brian being both older and a boy was steering whilst I was to operate the brake.
Our launch was worthy of any bobsleigh team and we flew the first 100 yards down the hill.
"Brake!" yells Brian. 
I handed it to him. It had fallen off the moment I grabbed it.
We were going fast, way to fast to turn the corner (it was a T junction) 
I grabbed the skirt of my dress and put it over the top of the wheel which slowed us a fraction. Next thing was the material caught and in less than 5 yards the skirt was ripped from the bodice and entangled in the wheel.
We never even attempted the turn! Going straight ahead we smashed into the front door of Brian;'s neighbour,the door burst open and we continued along the hallway taking the wallpaper off one wall and the paint off the wood panel the other, finally stopping when we smashed into the hall wall and coat stand - which we broke.

I was standing there with a short bodice and a pair of navy blue knickers (panties) 

We got into serious trouble for that one. Daddy repaired the hallway damage by repapering it all. Brian and I had to run errands and dig their garden and mow the lawn all summer!

The good thing was, the dress was unrepairable.


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> You are SO not kidding. A couple years ago I ripped my finger nail off but I kept pushing it back against the skin to try to get it to reattache itself. After about a year of it healing and ripping and healing... I finally went in and had it removed. (the entire fingernail all the way to the nail bed) I couldn't take it anymore! It did finally grow back and nearly perfectly... That was SO painful to deal with! And this stupid finger... opening a dang soda cap hurts! Luckily it's my left hand but I still forget and use it!


Best of luck to you on all of this, Farmpony! I really hope it heals fast - all I could think about when mine broke last Aug. was, "I don't have time for this! I have too much to do!" Seriously, though, buddy taping worked well to keep it stabilized so I could continue on....


----------



## Northernstar

That's hilarious, Foxhunter!!! Oh, the anguish of being gifted with an ugly dress! We had a family gathering on my 5th birthday, and an aunt gave me a dress that I immediately hated - giant paisley print from top to bottom, and I was trying to ignore it but knew what was coming - "Sandy, let's go and try on your pretty new dress for everyone to see!!" my mom said. In my bedroom, I began crying, and sobbing, and yelling over and over, "I don't want to! It's too ugly! (sob) I'ts too ugly!" So on, and so on. Not only could everyone in the living room hear loud and clear, but probably all the neighbors too! Thanks for bringing back that funny memory


----------



## Foxhunter

Here is an album of the immediate local area, there are some plants in there you might or might not have seen.

Think the album is to big to put on here. Try copy and paste.

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/Foxhunter49/Dorset/


*Northernstar* My sister took my eldest niece shopping and she chose a dress but it was a size to small. Sis said so and held up the same dress in every way but a size larger. Leish immediately said "I want this one, it is a happy dress, that one is sad."
Sis swapped it surreptitiously but when they unpacked at home Leish said "That is the sad dress, I am not wearing it!" She never did.


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> You are SO not kidding. A couple years ago I ripped my finger nail off


Not a lot turns my stomach but a ripped fingernail on me or anyone does it every time!

Three years ago I had a skin infection which was not identified by my GP and I had to wait 6 weeks to see a dermatologist.
The itching drove me insane but the skin on my hands and feet went like rawhide. Really thick and hard. 
When I walked it was like walking on thorns - the thick skin cracked cut the new growth under it. 
The doctors told me to just rub cream into it but that did nothing at all. I lost all my finger and toe nails. My shoe size went from a 7 to an 11. 
It was the first time ever I had been sick off work. Sure I had had time off through injury but through sickness never. 

In the end I started cutting the dead skin away. By the time I got to the dermatologist I was more or less clear. My fingernails grew back quite quickly and much harder than they were before but my toenails took three times longer and are most peculiar in the way they grow. 

I think it is funny how an injury, even a thorn in your finger, makes you realise just how much you do use that particular digit!

As for men, I have noticed they never get a cold they always have the flu !


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> I know he is, Country Woman! Just like mine, he's so supportive of your wanting a horse!! I remember your wedding photo too - my husband looks at me like that every day, and he's a blessing


Got an answer on the Quarter Horse add 
I just need a price and what else is required


----------



## texasgal

Bald eagle cam -- incredible

Eagle Cam Watch: First Egg Is Hatching! | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> I am bored!
> Nice sunny day and I am trying to be good and spring clean my living room. Of course it is A) indoors B) housework C) inside D) boring E) to nice to be doing mundane work. F) pointless because it will be back to 'normal' in no time at all!


Haha, exactly how I feel about housework!


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> So I answered another add for a lease its a blue roan Quarter Horse


You can't go wrong than a good quarter horse! Well, OK, I am slightly biased, I will admit  There is a blue roan in my barn presently being trained for cutting.


----------



## farmpony84

Isn't that true about men never having a cold! It's always way worse then anyone elses cooties!

As for the bald eagle cam, I actually live about 15 minutes from Caledon Caledon Natural Area which is full of bald eagles. In fact, I see them daily. It's so neat to see them now, just a few years ago I only ever saw them at Busch Gardens. We have nests everywhere (but we are walking distance from the river...)

Love wild life!


----------



## Country Woman

Where we used to live we saw everything from bears, eagles to deer


----------



## farmpony84

I have never actually seen the bear here (at the house) but I have seen the tracks and the scat. I've seen them at Shenendoah. We mostly have coyotes, bobcats, foxes, deer, tons of birds... etc. There are rumors of panthers but I don't think there have ever been any actual sightings. We did have a bear show up at the grocery store once though.


----------



## outnabout

*Another spring day in north Texas*

Hi everyone... it is hard to keep up with you busy women and men!
I hate spring for many reasons. This past weekend it was already 87 degrees here, all kinds of bugs out, snakes, toads, all thriving now since we didn't really have a winter at all. Full sun out both Saturday and Sunday. With all the outdoor chores I had to sit and rest for a while before finishing up on Sunday! The teenage boys I teach at school are acting like out-of-control stud colts, which I think is amusing, but unfortunately they don't get much work done and grades begin dropping. I am doing my best to deal with all this, when today tornadoes popped out of the clouds all around us, I think something like twelve of them within a couple hours time early this afternoon when we had some heavy thunderstorms. Two of them hit within 5 miles west and north of my house! Nervewracking! 
I much prefer autumn when nature is quieting down for a nice long winter sleep and things become calm.
I took a picture of my mare today because she has shed out and is the same color now as when I first laid eyes on her two years ago. I think she is beautiful against the green grass. The wildflowers are coreopsis.
I shot a video with my phone of my colt Eli being goofy, but haven't figured out how to reformat the video to post. Anybody know how to do that?


----------



## Country Woman

very nice horse outnabout


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, your pictures of the area are gorgeous! We were to have gone to England and Wales for our 25th anniversary, in 2002. Thanks to 9-11-2001, hubby said we weren't leaving the good old USA, so we went on a lovely cruise to Alaska. Still haven't made the trip to the UK, but it's still on my bucket list. Thank you for sharing! 

Nine, thanks for the encouragement! You're so kind and you made my day! 

CW, you're getting closer and closer to being all sweaty and messy with horsehair!  Good for you! 

Tonight after I got home from work, I put about 12 pounds of lamb shoulder and meaty ribs in to marinate. We are having a Passover Seder service tomorrow night, at church, led by our pastor. He is a Hebrew scholar, has been to Israel about a dozen times, and is a wonderful teacher about the Hebrew and Jewish customs. My wonderful daughter-in-law is Jewish, and I appreciate the chance to learn more about the customs that Jesus experienced, upon which our Christian faith is based. I believe the Seder meal will include my lamb as well as lentils and bitter horseradish. Traditionally there is also unleavened bread, but I don't know what the plan is for that. 

We butchered 4 young rams late last year, even though we don't truly care for lamb, as DH says if we are growing them we should eat them. (One of the few things where I tend to strongly disagree with him!) Ever since, I've been trying to sell it for cheap or give it away. Our pastor asked if I could 'sacrifice' some lamb for the Passover feast, and I happily agreed, thinking there would be 20-30 folks max who would be interested in attending. It turns out there are going to be 70! Out of our small congregation of 120, that is a huge turnout! So, another lady who is a gourmet cook has agreed to share the work, cooking another 12 pounds in her kitchen. She doesn't cook lamb, either, so she's using my recipe -- my one and only. Other than grilled rack of lamb, this is the only way of cooking lamb that I enjoyed, which was slow roasted until well done and tender. At about midnight or 1 AM I will put these in the oven, roast them for a few hours, and then see if they are tender enough to come off the bone. Then we'll chunk them up, make a sauce of the marinade (worchestershire, teriyaki, garlic, seasonings, and merlot). The whole thing will have to go to work with me, as I need to keep a close eye on the crockpot to make sure it slowly cooks properly. I have to leave the house at 7 AM so I think it's going to be only a few hours of sleep tonight. I hope that everything works out well. 

It makes me happy to think of my daughter-in-law and son observing the same ceremony that we will be having, across half a continent.


----------



## Hunter65

We had a bear last year at our vacation property. Hunter was the first to alert us. Stood stock still for ten minutes. At first we thought it was a cow as they are always behind us. Then the dog ran up the hill barking and the third time we heard this ferocious growl. Well that ain't no cow. Sure enough a bear wandered out into the valley. Stupid me. All that time and I didn't grab the camera. I never like it when hubby goes to town when we are up there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoJo1950

Ok, so I am 61 and have two children. A 12-year old quarter horse gelding and an 8-year old quarter horse Roan mare, who had a gorgeous colt last year. Been riding off and on over 30 years. Usually between or after marriages. Ya, I haven't figure out that marriage thing so I am sticking to horses. Money wise it is about break even. I usually trail ride but have started taking lessons to barrel ride (I can see the obit now, " He broke 16 sixteen seconds but there will be no open casket).

I am fascinated with the soul of the horse since I am a failure in personal relationships. I have four priorities: God, family, work and my animals (sorry but no work, no animals). Many a rainy night I have gone to the barn with a libation and talked to my horses. They are remarkable intelligent and always concur with my insightful take on the day. Of course the scoop of grain they get may taint their perspective. While riding I am a jabber box. This is the truth--- If I fall silent during a ride, I can tell by my horse’s ears it is getting nervous. Evidently stupid babble is soothing (never work in relationships). 

I treat my horses as I treat those I love. I trust until it is proven false. Then I forgive and trust again. I honor their individuality by respecting that not everyday is their best day. They are safe, and eat and drink before I do. I will not put them in harm’s way. I always thank them for being good to me. I will do my best, financially and physically (which means losing weight), so they are at their best: physically and mentally.

My horse are a gift. Luckily (ain’t got nothing to do with my intelligent) my profession affords me of the gift of having horses. I am humbly thankful.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> We had a bear last year at our vacation property. Hunter was the first to alert us. Stood stock still for ten minutes. At first we thought it was a cow as they are always behind us. Then the dog ran up the hill barking and the third time we heard this ferocious growl. Well that ain't no cow. Sure enough a bear wandered out into the valley. Stupid me. All that time and I didn't grab the camera. I never like it when hubby goes to town when we are up there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Last summer Marc and I were out for a walk along the 
dikes in Maple Ridge we were on one side or the stream and about 
500 yards there was a black bear I wish I had my 
camera too


----------



## Country Woman

CW, you're getting closer and closer to being all sweaty and messy with horsehair! :smile: Good for you
I love the smell of a sweaty horse and hay in my hair 
and clothes


----------



## Country Woman

I talk to the horses I ride as well


----------



## Hunter65

JoJo1950 said:


> Ok, so I am 61 and have two children. A 12-year old quarter horse gelding and an 8-year old quarter horse Roan mare, who had a gorgeous colt last year. Been riding off and on over 30 years. Usually between or after marriages. Ya, I haven't figure out that marriage thing so I am sticking to horses. Money wise it is about break even. I usually trail ride but have started taking lessons to barrel ride (I can see the obit now, " He broke 16 sixteen seconds but there will be no open casket).
> 
> I am fascinated with the soul of the horse since I am a failure in personal relationships. I have four priorities: God, family, work and my animals (sorry but no work, no animals). Many a rainy night I have gone to the barn with a libation and talked to my horses. They are remarkable intelligent and always concur with my insightful take on the day. Of course the scoop of grain they get may taint their perspective. While riding I am a jabber box. This is the truth--- If I fall silent during a ride, I can tell by my horse’s ears it is getting nervous. Evidently stupid babble is soothing (never work in relationships).
> 
> I treat my horses as I treat those I love. I trust until it is proven false. Then I forgive and trust again. I honor their individuality by respecting that not everyday is their best day. They are safe, and eat and drink before I do. I will not put them in harm’s way. I always thank them for being good to me. I will do my best, financially and physically (which means losing weight), so they are at their best: physically and mentally.
> 
> My horse are a gift. Luckily (ain’t got nothing to do with my intelligent) my profession affords me of the gift of having horses. I am humbly thankful.


Welcome Jojo you will fit right in with our little (maybe not so little) family glad to have you aboard


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome JoJo to the family we are always looking for 
more horse people to talk with and share


----------



## Foxhunter

I awoke early, intended to go out to look for the vixens but it is pelting it down with rain. Much needed, I hasten to add. 
I brought in two horses last night as it was forecast, Lumpy id a great big young horse, stands 16.3, and was away for point to pointing, he returned not having raced but very thin, not fit thin but thin. He has gained a lot of weight but not enough to get wet and cold and shiver it off. I could have put a rug on him but Rufus, the horse he is turned out with would undress him in no time at all! 

I am envious of the wildlife you all have, I have not seen a bear in the wild, beavers, coyote, moose and a variety of deer in various parts of the US but never a bear.

I love the wilderness, the fact that there is so much room. Not easy to find in the UK. 

I have several US friends who come to stay or have met when they are on a UK visit. They look at a map, see the milage is low and think they can drive from A to B. possibly s distance of under 100 miles, and think it will only take them 90 minutes. There is so much traffic that it can take at least twice that. Roads are not straight, most with just one lane each way and you get stuck behind something and you have to stay there for several miles. Even the motorways (freeways) get long delays if there is an accident. The M25, an enormous motorway going all the way around outer London is known as 'the biggest traffic jam in the world!'

There is only one poisonous snake in the UK, the viper or adder, they are very shy and will keep out of your way if they feel the vibration of your footfall. No poisonous spiders. 
When I was in VA I was fascinated with the variety of colourful spiders, and the birds. 
I was always up a lot earlier than the people I was staying with, time difference had me waking at my normal time so I would go out as soon as it was light to see what nature I could find. Not a lot, it was there in the woods but I didn't know what I was looking for.

There are still many places I want to visit - all off the beaten trail! I do not want to go to a dude ranch, I want to be able to work cattle with those who do it for a living. 
I do not want cities. To me if you have seen one you have seen them all. Sure the monuments are different as is much of the architecture but to busy and to many people in a rush for me.

I would love to see the canyons in Utah, go to Montana, the Blue Mountains, various places in Arizona, the list goes on and on!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I talk to the horses I ride as well


Do they answer you ?

While I was walking Stella she was continuing to grab a mouthfull of grass and each time I would growl and jerk her head up. This went on for several attempts. On the last attempt to get a mouth full I really growled, she turned her head looking up at me while chomping on grass and mumbled. I burst out laughing, I had the distinct impression I was being told where to go.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to the forum Jo Jo-did you keep the colt or sell it? 
Foxhunter-there is so much open land here-I don't understand how people can live all squished together in a tight packed city,but it seems pretty universal, so I guess "different strokes for different folks"!
CW-Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

jojo: It's great to have you here with the old farts...this is where all the fun is,.,,
Foxhunter: I want to ride point to point, I have read about hunting and always wanted to try it.
CW. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I went on a nice trail ride yesterday, and then went to drill practice, so about 5 hours on Patsy....
Here she is after the trail ride..


----------



## 2SCHorses

I'm 41 and I just started Endurance this year. I have this pony that came with our property and she's all kinds of problems, but the vet suggested I do something more with her than just trail ride, so I joined AERC and I am training her for the first Limited Distance ride in late May. I'm nervous. I've always owned horses, but I've never competed in anything with them since my days of 4H. I think it will be a good test for both of us, and we get on pretty well most days. She listens pretty well and has stopped swishing her tail when I ask for a trot, so I think she's getting in good shape. Though sometimes she'll turn her head to look at me if she thinks I'm being unreasonable. I hope I do OK at the event. I just want to finish and not look like I have no clue what I'm doing, even though I will have no clue what I'm doing!!


----------



## candandy49

Over the 62 years of my life I have had many hand and foot injures and yes very painful, but in no way more painful than a broken leg or shattered knee joint. When I was 18 I got my left fibula bone broken just above my ankle on roller skates when I collided with another roller skater. Was casted for six weeks that time.

Then in October of 2008 I was bucking down a square bale of hay off our newly full load of hay on our trailer. The bales were stacked 5 high and the bed of our trailer is another 4 foot from the ground. When I stabbed a bale with my hay hook and gave it a hard tug to send it off the trailer my hook slipped out of the bale. My first contact with the ground was on the flat of my left foot and I felt my knee joint cave/shatter. I was transported to the ER by ambulance. After xrays I was taken immediately to surgery. I had totally destroyed my Tibial Plateau. This is what I woke up to the next day.







I spent a week flat of my back in the hospital then another week after open reduction. After the open reduction I had 15 staples for the insertion of a metal plate. I was wheel chair bound for 2 months here at home and eventually was allowed 50% of my weight with the use of a walker. After 4 months of physical therapy and 3 surgeries I still have to use a cane and I need a total knee replacement.

ETA: I had a Morphine pump set to let me use it every 8 minutes.


----------



## candandy49

This what is my leg looked like after I got home. I have to wear shoes with build ups in my left shoe, 'cause it is now shorter than my right leg.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry that you had that to go through. My husband has had a knee replacement-do you have any timeline on when they might do that?


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman said:


> Got an answer on the Quarter Horse add
> I just need a price and what else is required


Indy is the Blue Roan Quarter Horse she is $150 for 2-3 days 
of riding? i think that ia a good deal


----------



## Country Woman

candandy49 said:


> This what is my leg looked like after I got home. I have to wear shoes with build ups in my left shoe, 'cause it is now shorter than my right leg.


I hope your knee gets better soon
it looks painful


----------



## Cacowgirl

Is that $150 a month for 2-3 days a week? Have you seen her yet? Or gotten pictures? is she well trained? She'll stay where she's at right? Is the owner on premises or is the horse at a boarding facility? I know-so full of questions!


----------



## Country Woman

yes its is 150 for 2-3 days 
Yes she is well trained , she is a bit herd bound 
but I never had a problem with this before 
she had an injury as a foal so she is not for shows 
but that is ok for me 
no pictures yet and maybe next week we will go out to see her 
she stays at the barn where she is


----------



## texasgal

Irony.

When someone goes on FACEBOOK and publicly trashes another and posts no less than 40 posts ranting about how they were unjustly called a "Drama Queen" ...

Um... yeah.

lol .. true story.


----------



## farmpony84

Facebook is crazy! The posts I read from day to day! I'm just in shock what some people will say!


----------



## texasgal

I have actually decided that I have exceptional facebook friends because I was unaware that -- other than teenagers -- this behavior was common on facebook.

This is also a church-going woman talking about another church-going person .. not unlike GCB's .. the new series *rolls eyes*

I'm a Christian and I found this public display incredibly distasteful for another professing Christian -- or adult human of any kind .. lol .. .. (but also why I find the show GCB kinda funny .. you just KNOW people JUST LIKE THAT!) .. lol


----------



## Country Woman

I am also a Christian and I am shocked at what is on FB 
and they allow that kind of stuff on there


----------



## texasgal

Country Woman said:


> I am also a Christian and I am shocked at what is on FB
> and they allow that kind of stuff on there


It was like a virtual public stone throwing on FB .. incredible. I really don't keep people as friends that post inappropriately .. I'm too old for all that drama !


----------



## Foxhunter

texasgal said:


> I have actually decided that I have exceptional facebook friends because I was unaware that -- other than teenagers -- this behavior was common on facebook.
> 
> This is also a church-going woman talking about another church-going person .. not unlike GCB's .. the new series *rolls eyes*
> 
> I'm a Christian and I found this public display incredibly distasteful for another professing Christian -- or adult human of any kind .. lol .. .. (but also why I find the show GCB kinda funny .. you just KNOW people JUST LIKE THAT!) .. lol


I have a FB account but never go there. I just cannot be bothered with all the bickering and bitching that goes on all around. 

As for 'Christians' sorry, but most church goers are the biggest hypocrites you can come across.
I consider myself a Christian, I rarely go to church, pointless, when I sit for more than 2 minutes I fall asleep. Sitting equals snoring so I never get away with it!

Both my parents could be classed as good Christian people yet they rarely went to church, they looked after others and lived by the commandments more than most.

A woman who was widowed lived in the bungalow adjoining my parents house. When she found living on her own to much parents converted their sitting room onto a bed sitting room for her. Mum cooked and did all her washing and generally cared for her. \Mill was a Methodist and cleaned and did the flowers in the church, she also cared for the hall, opening and closing it when needed and keeping it clean.
Mill developed dementia and went to live in a nursing home. Her pastor never once visited her there. 
One Sunday a neighbour told Dad that mill was wandering in the centre of the road. Mum immediately grabbed her jacket and went to find her. It wasn't far up the road, 5 minutes at the most. Mill only had on a pair of slippers, skirt and blouse and the weather was bitter with a wind cutting through everything. Mill was shivering so mum took her jacket off. (Mum was in her 80's) Mill couldn't walk very fast and they had just got to the corner when mum saw the pastor coming out of a shop and called to him for help. He just looked at them, got in his car and drove off.
A young lad was doing something to his car and asked what help was needed. Mum told him that they were both freezing, Mill had 'escaped' and she wanted a lift. He immediately started his car, loaded them both and drove to the nursing home - only a few minutes away. Mum took Mill in, had a word with the staff to say she was wandering (a visitor had let her out!) and set off to walk home. The young lad was waiting for her and took her home refusing any payment. 
It takes an earthquake to rile mother but she was so angry over this and later, still seething she went down to the church whilst the service was on and gave the minister a piece of her mind. 
He actually had the audacity to say that he didn't recognise her or Mill, which was a downright lie, and he was told so. 
One woman made a comment on what Mum had said and Mum turned and told her that if she considered herself a Christian then she could make the effort to visit Mill as they had been 'friends' for years. 

My church is at the top of the hill, I can and do sit at the top of the hill, often on a horse, and do my humming to the good Lord. I haven't found a preacher that I have liked in years.


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> Isn't that true about men never having a cold! It's always way worse then anyone elses cooties!
> 
> As for the bald eagle cam, I actually live about 15 minutes from Caledon Caledon Natural Area which is full of bald eagles. In fact, I see them daily. It's so neat to see them now, just a few years ago I only ever saw them at Busch Gardens. We have nests everywhere (but we are walking distance from the river...)
> 
> Love wild life!


We do too! Precisely why we've chosen our location and occupations


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> It was like a virtual public stone throwing on FB .. incredible. I really don't keep people as friends that post inappropriately .. I'm too old for all that drama !


I'm a Christian too, and _so_ glad I have no time for FB! Even now, I just logged onto HF, when I should be sorting through my Smokey The Bear stuff for programs


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I awoke early, intended to go out to look for the vixens but it is pelting it down with rain. Much needed, I hasten to add.
> I brought in two horses last night as it was forecast, Lumpy id a great big young horse, stands 16.3, and was away for point to pointing, he returned not having raced but very thin, not fit thin but thin. He has gained a lot of weight but not enough to get wet and cold and shiver it off. I could have put a rug on him but Rufus, the horse he is turned out with would undress him in no time at all!
> 
> I am envious of the wildlife you all have, I have not seen a bear in the wild, beavers, coyote, moose and a variety of deer in various parts of the US but never a bear.
> 
> I love the wilderness, the fact that there is so much room. Not easy to find in the UK.
> 
> I have several US friends who come to stay or have met when they are on a UK visit. They look at a map, see the milage is low and think they can drive from A to B. possibly s distance of under 100 miles, and think it will only take them 90 minutes. There is so much traffic that it can take at least twice that. Roads are not straight, most with just one lane each way and you get stuck behind something and you have to stay there for several miles. Even the motorways (freeways) get long delays if there is an accident. The M25, an enormous motorway going all the way around outer London is known as 'the biggest traffic jam in the world!'
> 
> There is only one poisonous snake in the UK, the viper or adder, they are very shy and will keep out of your way if they feel the vibration of your footfall. No poisonous spiders.
> When I was in VA I was fascinated with the variety of colourful spiders, and the birds.
> I was always up a lot earlier than the people I was staying with, time difference had me waking at my normal time so I would go out as soon as it was light to see what nature I could find. Not a lot, it was there in the woods but I didn't know what I was looking for.
> 
> There are still many places I want to visit - all off the beaten trail! I do not want to go to a dude ranch, I want to be able to work cattle with those who do it for a living.
> I do not want cities. To me if you have seen one you have seen them all. Sure the monuments are different as is much of the architecture but to busy and to many people in a rush for me.
> 
> I would love to see the canyons in Utah, go to Montana, the Blue Mountains, various places in Arizona, the list goes on and on!


If you love the wilderness and would like to see a bear, than _do look us up if your travels bring you to N. Michigan!!!_ Our welcome mat will be out, a panoramic hilltop view of nothing but National Forest from the deck, and rivers, streams, waterfalls, nature in abundance will await you. The bear population in my county far exceeds the human population, but never fear-they are relatively shy, and I always hike with bear spray. Several move across the front of our house in the middle of the night hoping that I was too tired once again to bring in the bird feeders (must be done _every _night or else!) We are just inland from a Great Lake, and the beauty here is breathtaking. Delicious food will sizzle on the grill for supper as we sit on the deck looking out at the forest sipping wine, deciding where to soujourn tomorrow


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> yes its is 150 for 2-3 days
> Yes she is well trained , she is a bit herd bound
> but I never had a problem with this before
> she had an injury as a foal so she is not for shows
> but that is ok for me
> no pictures yet and maybe next week we will go out to see her
> she stays at the barn where she is


Yay!!!! How will you sleep until then?


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! Am on spring break so not much HF time, but just popped in to catch up. 

CW- I am so excited for you, you are getting so close to your dream!

And welcome JoJo! I too talk to my horse...shes a very good listener! She'll snort back sometimes, but its more out of boredom Im sure.

Had a a good lesson this morning, Grace was in a good state of mind, we cantered some, she's still stiff at the canter and unsure of herself which makes me nervous. Were working on it. We have a show coming up, so need to work a lot with her.

No new news kn the horse shopping front, havent heard back on any I have heard about, so just staying patient.


----------



## Northernstar

Patience is a virtue, Grace, (I'm practising lots of it now trying to get the horse shed sided), but all good things are worth the wait! Good luck


----------



## texasgal

Foxhunter said:


> < snipped >As for 'Christians' sorry, but most church goers are the biggest hypocrites you can come across.
> I consider myself a Christian, I rarely go to church, pointless, when I sit for more than 2 minutes I fall asleep. Sitting equals snoring so I never get away with it! < snipped>


Yeah, you know what they say .. "...sitting in a church don't make you a Christian, any more than sitting in a garage makes you a car..."

LOL

Oh, and if you fall asleep in church, *you is going to the wrong church* .. *wink*

I've been seriously blessed with great churches in my area.. currently going to a Cowboy Church .. amazing bunch of folks and huge community outreach ..

Of course it's the same 20% of the people doing 100% of the work .. but everyone has to give their own account to the Lord, right?

-> back to horsetalk!

~tg


----------



## Country Woman

I am a Christian but I don't go to church either 
my church is outside in nature


----------



## Country Woman

Now still need to see the Arabs and the Quarter Horse then decide 
that will be next week


----------



## Stan

candandy49 said:


> Over the 62 years of my life I have had many hand and foot injures and yes very painful, but in no way more painful than a broken leg or shattered knee joint. When I was 18 I got my left fibula bone broken just above my ankle on roller skates when I collided with another roller skater. Was casted for six weeks that time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ETA: I had a Morphine pump set to let me use it every 8 minutes.


Ageing has its price. Pain relief :shock:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman, I am so excited for you!
I am a christian, but again, I cannot find a church that I "fit" in.
I guess if you pray to God, he doesn't care where you are.

Northern: I live in Ohio, I may take you up on that this summer...LOL

With Grace: my kids are on spring break too....just gives me a glimpse of what is to come....summer break.

Candy: looking at your pictures brings back memories of my own tib/fib fracture and year in wheelchair...

Stan: I enjoy hearing about your adventures! 

As for Susan, after my very long day in the saddle Tuesday, I feel more like 80 than 41.


----------



## candandy49

Country Woman, I am so happy you are so close to getting your horse!!

I am a Christian, also. I don't go to church like I know I should, but I am a believer. 

At the last visit to my Orothpaedic Surgeon He said I needed the surgery as soon as I was ready. I do get around fairly well, but have to take time to sit down to rest my legs.


----------



## Country Woman

How long are you laid up for?

I will know later today about the horses hopefully

good luck to all


----------



## Foxhunter

candandy49 said:


> At the last visit to my Orothpaedic Surgeon He said I needed the surgery as soon as I was ready. I do get around fairly well, but have to take time to sit down to rest my legs.


I should think you do have to rest! 
Gammy leg is well, gammy and the other must get tired taking all the weight!

Only one thing to say about it - *NASTY!*

CW Glad you are seemingly getting nearer to finding a horse.
Personally I would always go for a QH over an Arab any day. I am just not an arab fan.


----------



## Country Woman

thanks for the advice Foxhunter


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I should think you do have to rest!
> Gammy leg is well, gammy and the other must get tired taking all the weight!
> 
> Only one thing to say about it - *NASTY!*
> 
> CW Glad you are seemingly getting nearer to finding a horse.
> Personally I would always go for a QH over an Arab any day. I am just not an arab fan.


I haven't been a horse owner for a long time, but in my experience and observation, quarter horses seem to be a good fit for me over arabs! I just love my girl- bouncy trot and all


----------



## Foxhunter

There are not a lot of QHs in the Uk - more than there once was, but they are not common.
Back in the early 60's some people were sent a yearling QH bred, I think, in Texas. He came to the riding school to be broken and what a character he was. Couldn't keep him in any field as he just jumped out to where he wanted to go.
I was taking a pony up the jumping lane when he jumped from the adjoining field and followed me up the lane. he did this twice and then, as I was jumping up it, he came jumping down!

He went on to be a fantastic jumping pony, he won top prizes show jumping in juniors and was brilliant cross country. Unfortunately he hated dressage! Very lazy and naturally on his forehand he was hard work to keep on the bridle and working actively when in the dressage arena. 
Did discover one way and that was to keep his jumping boots on, give him a couple of pops before he went to the dressage arena, whip his boots off and enter. By the time he realised it was not jumping the test was over!


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> With Grace: my kids are on spring break too....just gives me a glimpse of what is to come....summer break.


Ughhh, I know! Is it bad of me to be dreading summer break?? These boys are constantly arguing, and when not arguing, yelling "mom" every 2 minutes. Love my children with my whole heart, but they know how to wear me out very quickly!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Ughhh, I know! Is it bad of me to be dreading summer break?? These boys are constantly arguing, and when not arguing, yelling "mom" every 2 minutes. Love my children with my whole heart, but they know how to wear me out very quickly!


Send them over to me - by the time I have finished with them they will know how to appreciate you! :lol:

My eldest niece and nephew would argue over nothing. I know how wearing it is. I told them that I would bring my dressage whip indoors and if they started they would get it.
That stopped them ................................for all of 10 minutes!
I jumped up and they ran, I got both of them across the legs as they ran. 
Liesh turned around and said "It is illegal to hit a minor. I am going to tell Mummy."
I threw her the phone and she called her mother to say that I had hit them both with a dressage whip.
She listened for a moment or two and hung up. Turned to me and said "Mummy says you must be getting slow in your old age. A couple of years ago you would have got us at least three times each!" 

Five minutes later they were both bickering!


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter said:


> Send them over to me - by the time I have finished with them they will know how to appreciate you! :lol:
> 
> My eldest niece and nephew would argue over nothing. I know how wearing it is. I told them that I would bring my dressage whip indoors and if they started they would get it.
> That stopped them ................................for all of 10 minutes!
> I jumped up and they ran, I got both of them across the legs as they ran.
> Liesh turned around and said "It is illegal to hit a minor. I am going to tell Mummy."
> I threw her the phone and she called her mother to say that I had hit them both with a dressage whip.
> She listened for a moment or two and hung up. Turned to me and said "Mummy says you must be getting slow in your old age. A couple of years ago you would have got us at least three times each!"
> 
> Five minutes later they were both bickering!


This reminds me that my grandma used to come after my brother and I with a "switch" she made from a fresh thin tree branch if we argued - boy that would sting on our legs in the summer. We got a lot faster than her though. We still joke about that "switch"


----------



## Country Woman

I used to be threatened with the wooden spoon


----------



## QOS

I LOVE that Staples commercial that sings "It's the most wonderful day of the Year " (the Christmas song" when they advertise back to school. It is the most wonderful day of the year for moms!

My kids (bless their little hearts) were like a basket of crabs - that is exactly how my mom described them. OMG they could argue and fight ALL day. Hubby and I would get on to them and my hubby could be a pretty darn scary guy - and they'd be arguing in no time.

I'd like to say they have grown out of it - they are 21, 24 and 28 and no they have not. The oldest son and the youngest, our only daughter, get along with each other just fine. They have a harder time getting along with the 24 year old. Sigh....having them all over at the same time makes me say "I hear Biscuit calling me"..:shock:

That said - the two grandkids are pretty darn cute. Paw Paw and I took the grandkids (grandson Kayden is 7 and granddaughter Ava just turned 1) along with daughter, Morgan, to the Cracker Barrel for dinner Tuesday so our son and DIL could go out for their anniversary. LOL Forgot how BUSY a 1 year old can be at a restaurant!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nine

Welcom, JoJo and 2SCHorses! It's great to have more friends at the Horsey Coffe Clatch. I've stumbled on a lot or really good people here. I'm so glad I did!
CW I'm so excited for you. 3 horses to check out. That is really nice. I think I would ask for a specific number of days, so that there is no ambiguity. Being kinda greedy myself, I'd ask for 3 definite days. Anyone else think that's right? I've never leased, so I'm not really sure how that all goes. I'm so glad that things are moving for you.
Outnabout, nice mare. I like her coloring. She looks like a smooth ride. And she looks to be in really good shape. Nice.
Candandy49, I'm so sorry that your leg is in such a state. It must be hard to deal with. I'll say some prayers, that it heals well for you. What a hardship to deal with. My heart goes out to you. What a long recovery. Bless your heart.
Northernstar, is that invitation to Foxhunter open to US residents also? Your place sounds soooo neat. I'd even bring the wine! Just kidding. But it does sound really nice.
We have had some sightings of cougars in the area and two were shot last year, as they were right in barnyards, and not about to back down. About 15 miles West of where I keep my horses, a cougar mother and two young were seen. And about 10 miles East of here, a horse was attacked by a cougar. Scratches and bites on the lower neck. It must have been a young one, as the horse fought it off. They are definitely out here in South Central Minnesota.
JoJo, what kind of horse do you have? Do you mostly trail ride?
2SCHorses, What kind of a pony did you inheret? I think it's really cool that you are going for the distance riding. I thought I'd like to try that, and if I had a Mustang like my Mustang Kung Fu, I'd do it. He was long legged, and could go forever. I'd also have to lose some weight. Ahhem. Yes. Some. ha ha


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, you are really getting close to your horse-riding time! Fingers still crossed! I also endorse the QH idea - we have 3! 

Foxhunter, your story of the children calling their mummy to tattle on you for swatting their legs reminded me of a story of my daughter when she was probably around 10. She was really unhappy with us for telling her 'no' for something, and had pitched a real drama princess scene. I don't remember exactly what she wanted from us, but usually these were requests to haul her and a bunch of friends to the city for an evening of movies or something, or for not letting her stay overnight at friends' houses with inadequate supervision. She decided that we weren't good parents, and warned us that she would report us to family services and then we'd be sorry. For some reason I was inspired to tell her to call her grandmother, (my DH's mom). Grandma told her that she should think twice - that she would be sent to live with another family and perhaps the family she was sent to would not be as good as the family she had. Dear daughter hadn't thought of that....drama over. 

I've appreciated the comments about faith and Christianity. In my experience, some of the nastiest or bossiest people I've ever met are churchgoers; some of the nicest are not. It goes to show that we are all still works in progress, and perhaps God's had a bit more influence on some than others.  I have a dear older friend, in our church as a deacon or elder for many years, who used to say that you could baptize them and they might be 'saved' but they would still be stupid (or selfish/whatever). I think until we see ourselves in the 'mirror' of true goodness that we don't realize how far we are from the mark. The story about Mill's pastor is just so sad. It is shameful. Good for your mum in standing up to them.

Candandy, I just saw you are from Joplin - I'm near KC. How are things in your area? Are you still waiting on home repairs and so forth from last year?


----------



## Country Woman

My family friend always had 30 or more family members over 
almost every Sunday, Its always fun to be there


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails;1440766
Candandy said:


> Does KC mean Kansas City?
> I's bin there.
> 
> I spent a week there yo meet up with people in another group. a great time.Not that I saw much in the way of the city.


----------



## Foxhunter

IMy sister and I were not at all close as children, she disliked me and was far closer to our cousin. 
We were very different, as I am dark she is fair, as I am outgoing she was shy. I hated it when she started riding, hated it even more when she was such a brilliant rider. 
We bickered and argued at home. One evening I pushed her and she knocked against the windowsill. That was it, Mum immediately said "Bed, both of you!" in the voice that was not to be argued with. 
Sis went upstairs to her bedroom, I went to the loo.
As I cam out the loo so Mum was charging along the hallway brandishing the fire poker like a javelin. 
I didn't need a second to dive down the back stairs to get out of the way. 
I went down those stairs without touching them. There was a thud as the poker hit the ceiling (the stairs to the top floor were immediately above those to the basement so the ceiling was sloping parallel to the stairs)
"I hope that never hit you!" Mum remarked.
I peeped around the corner knowing that her rage was gone.
The poker was embedded in the ceiling, a lot of the plaster was not!
"What was that all about?" I asked.
"You shoved Sally and when I went to straighten the curtains I saw that she had broken my cyclamen, it is the first one I have ever got to flower a second time and the flowers are broken off!"
"Why me and not Sally?"
"I saw you first. Had I seen her she would have got it!"

Not often Mum ever got really riled and to loose it over a flower seemed a bit extreme! We just laughed about it.

Sister went to work in Saudi Arabia. A big step for her because even in her twenties she was shy. I wrote to her on a regular basis. My cousin did not. When she came home on leave I would drive to Heathrow, pick her up, drive back to where I was working and she would take my car for however long she was home. 
When she returned with a boyfriend I knew this was something special. He did not fit the mould of her old crowd who were all 'go-getters' wanting a new car every second year, buy a house and live there for a couple of years and then move to something bigger. None had children, they would have got in the way. It was all a competition as to who had the better, newest, biggest whatever. I never had any time for any of them.

Sally got married and was still in Saudi. At Easter she was home and bought her dress, organised the church, reception, bridesmaids everything she could and would only be home a week before the big day. 
Not the easiest of weddings to organise as her hubby was Canadian and we had to see how many of his relations were coming over. 
Mum was in a flap over it all, so I left my job and returned home. 
The big day was brilliant. Our cousin was miffed because she had not been involved. She had kept calling me telling me who should be invited which I ignored. 

They had Leish whilst still in Saudi, then moved to Kuwait. Came home to have second baby when the first Gulf War kicked off and they lost everything. 

They were in the UK and about to go back to Kuwait when my second niece was diagnosed with Acute Lymphatic Leukaemia and sis pregnant for the third time.

That meant they stayed here. I did all I could to help all round. It was trying times. Liesh stayed with my parents, Sally was at the hospital with Verity and heavily pregnant. The day Verity was allowed home for the first time, Sally went into labour and had Tobias. 

During all this my cousin was not in touch hardly at all. Sally and I grew a lot closer and now are the best of friends. 
During the school holidays when the kids were little, I would arrange to be home for two weeks in the summer, so she could work and then she would have her holiday so they were always cared for. As they got older, or even when they were very little they would come to stay with me. Mum would come too so I could continue to work. As soon as they were a bit older they came on their own. 

The eldest and youngest bicker all the time. Still do! The middle one is the peace keeper! 
They are great kids, polite, with a good work ethic, and all have a wicked sense of humour. Laughter plays a great part in our family as does a sense of fairness. 

I am lucky that both sister and B-I-L were/are happy to share their children. 

Oh, the kids are not stupid, they know 'Aunty' can be a soft touch!


----------



## candandy49

Ladytrails said:


> CW, you are really getting close to your horse-riding time! Fingers still crossed! I also endorse the QH idea - we have 3!
> 
> Foxhunter, your story of the children calling their mummy to tattle on you for swatting their legs reminded me of a story of my daughter when she was probably around 10. She was really unhappy with us for telling her 'no' for something, and had pitched a real drama princess scene. I don't remember exactly what she wanted from us, but usually these were requests to haul her and a bunch of friends to the city for an evening of movies or something, or for not letting her stay overnight at friends' houses with inadequate supervision. She decided that we weren't good parents, and warned us that she would report us to family services and then we'd be sorry. For some reason I was inspired to tell her to call her grandmother, (my DH's mom). Grandma told her that she should think twice - that she would be sent to live with another family and perhaps the family she was sent to would not be as good as the family she had. Dear daughter hadn't thought of that....drama over.
> 
> I've appreciated the comments about faith and Christianity. In my experience, some of the nastiest or bossiest people I've ever met are churchgoers; some of the nicest are not. It goes to show that we are all still works in progress, and perhaps God's had a bit more influence on some than others.  I have a dear older friend, in our church as a deacon or elder for many years, who used to say that you could baptize them and they might be 'saved' but they would still be stupid (or selfish/whatever). I think until we see ourselves in the 'mirror' of true goodness that we don't realize how far we are from the mark. The story about Mill's pastor is just so sad. It is shameful. Good for your mum in standing up to them.
> 
> Candandy, I just saw you are from Joplin - I'm near KC. How are things in your area? Are you still waiting on home repairs and so forth from last year?


Ladytrails, Thank You for asking about us and the Joplin tornado. Fortunately for us we live 14 miles east of Joplin and while the tornado did go up into the clouds overhead we had winds strong enough to uproot some trees. We had very little damage to our house. The worst part for us was that my Step-Daughter works at Home Depot and was at work when the tornado hit. That building was flattened and seven people died there. One of those was right beside my Step-Daughter underneath a table. She had to crawl like a snake on her belly to get out. I personally knew 2 people in the total of those who lost their lives that day. We did live in Joplin before we moved out here to the country. The house we had in Joplin was in the direct path of the storm and demolished. When we have to go to town it is so depressing and mind boggling to see all the still very evident destruction that remains. It will take years for Joplin to fully recover.


----------



## maisie

Foxhunter, I just love your stories too. You definitely should write a book; just use everyone's real name and then have an editor switch them. Your kindness & generosity shine through your tales, and I'll bet you think of yourself as a curmudgeon.

CW, I'm interested to know how you assess the QH vs the Arabs. I just realized that I seem to have good "riding relationships" with stock horse types, even if they themselves have a reputation for stubborness. I've never been especially drawn to them as a type, what with all of the inbreeding nonsense and so forth.


----------



## farmpony84

My parents always threatened to "beat the tar out of me" What exactly is tar anyway? Where is that located in the body?


----------



## Mellow Mel

With Grace said:


> Ughhh, I know! Is it bad of me to be dreading summer break?? These boys are constantly arguing, and when not arguing, yelling "mom" every 2 minutes. Love my children with my whole heart, but they know how to wear me out very quickly!


 
Grace...I hear ya! This spring break has made me dread summer break! My boys fight constantly and are always trying to push each others buttons. They are 10 and 12. Plus, I work at the school so I am off the entire summer and my job is only part time so the days I do not work, I am at the barn while my kids are at school. Losing barn time and stuck with the craziness!


----------



## Mellow Mel

CW... I strongly would go with the QH. A few of the ladies I ride with have Arabs. They are extremely skilled riders and these horses have a lot of miles on them but every ride is an adventure with them. I always ask them if they would rather ride a QH and just have a more relaxing ride.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I got a JOB. 
I haven't had one in 10 years. I am so nervous! It's not a hard job, cooking in a restaurant.
I am hoping my leg will hold out....!
Summer break will be interesting, my two are 13 and 9 and they are going to have to fend for themselves while I work.....


----------



## Northernstar

Nine said:


> Welcom, JoJo and 2SCHorses! It's great to have more friends at the Horsey Coffe Clatch. I've stumbled on a lot or really good people here. I'm so glad I did!
> CW I'm so excited for you. 3 horses to check out. That is really nice. I think I would ask for a specific number of days, so that there is no ambiguity. Being kinda greedy myself, I'd ask for 3 definite days. Anyone else think that's right? I've never leased, so I'm not really sure how that all goes. I'm so glad that things are moving for you.
> Outnabout, nice mare. I like her coloring. She looks like a smooth ride. And she looks to be in really good shape. Nice.
> Candandy49, I'm so sorry that your leg is in such a state. It must be hard to deal with. I'll say some prayers, that it heals well for you. What a hardship to deal with. My heart goes out to you. What a long recovery. Bless your heart.
> Northernstar, is that invitation to Foxhunter open to US residents also? Your place sounds soooo neat. I'd even bring the wine! Just kidding. But it does sound really nice.
> We have had some sightings of cougars in the area and two were shot last year, as they were right in barnyards, and not about to back down. About 15 miles West of where I keep my horses, a cougar mother and two young were seen. And about 10 miles East of here, a horse was attacked by a cougar. Scratches and bites on the lower neck. It must have been a young one, as the horse fought it off. They are definitely out here in South Central Minnesota.
> JoJo, what kind of horse do you have? Do you mostly trail ride?
> 2SCHorses, What kind of a pony did you inheret? I think it's really cool that you are going for the distance riding. I thought I'd like to try that, and if I had a Mustang like my Mustang Kung Fu, I'd do it. He was long legged, and could go forever. I'd also have to lose some weight. Ahhem. Yes. Some. ha ha


Yes, that certainly is an open invitation! I would be thrilled if any of the forum friends were to look us up if in our area


----------



## Northernstar

Susan Crumrine said:


> I got a JOB.
> I haven't had one in 10 years. I am so nervous! It's not a hard job, cooking in a restaurant.
> I am hoping my leg will hold out....!
> Summer break will be interesting, my two are 13 and 9 and they are going to have to fend for themselves while I work.....


Congratulations on your job, Susan! Some strict laid out rules, emergency #'s, etc. while you're gone should work out well


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> CW... I strongly would go with the QH. A few of the ladies I ride with have Arabs. They are extremely skilled riders and these horses have a lot of miles on them but every ride is an adventure with them. I always ask them if they would rather ride a QH and just have a more relaxing ride.


I sure agree! I've seen that kind of "action" at the stable where my horse was boarded before bringing her home - another boarder had a few arabs that were literally all over the place when she was with them, and I always felt so sorry for her while I was enjoying a nice ride in the arena or lunging mine....


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> Grace...I hear ya! This spring break has made me dread summer break! My boys fight constantly and are always trying to push each others buttons. They are 10 and 12. Plus, I work at the school so I am off the entire summer and my job is only part time so the days I do not work, I am at the barn while my kids are at school. Losing barn time and stuck with the craziness!


My boys are now young men, and also 2 yrs apart in age - I've noticed that as they got into their teen yrs. and now, the age gap closed considerably. They would do their share of bickering when little, and I always chuckle when I think of all the times I had to say, "Enough!", separate them and make them go into a time-out in different parts of the house. They were drawn to each other like little magnets wanting to play together, check on each other in their respective rooms and couldn't bear to be apart for long. So cute! Things would be hunky dory after that


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I used to be threatened with the wooden spoon


My boys weren't threatened, they were well acquainted with it at times haha - time-out worked for bickering, but when it came to safety issues, there was no hesitation breaking out the wooden spoon. My husband can recall his wooden spoon days as well! As I've stated previously, "Bless all moms who've used a wooden spoon on their boys - they make excellent husbands, and loving sons!"


----------



## Speed Racer

Mellow Mel said:


> CW... I strongly would go with the QH. A few of the ladies I ride with have Arabs. They are extremely skilled riders and these horses have a lot of miles on them but every ride is an adventure with them. I always ask them if they would rather ride a QH and just have a more relaxing ride.


I have an Arabian gelding. He can be rather -ahem- _interesting_ to ride! :wink:

My heart horse was also an Arabian, and although always alert and more 'on' than most horses, he was extremely sane and a joy to ride. Casper isn't a whole lot like him, unfortunately...... :lol:

I now have a retired racing TB. Some people have asked if I have a death wish, but JJ really is a very lazy, mellow, easy ride. There's a reason he washed out at the racetrack.


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Ughhh, I know! Is it bad of me to be dreading summer break?? These boys are constantly arguing, and when not arguing, yelling "mom" every 2 minutes. Love my children with my whole heart, but they know how to wear me out very quickly!


I just chuckled at a thought - "They know how to wear me out very quickly!" - means "they've got your number". Don't you wish you could put them in the round pen and lunge them for a while? haha Just kidding of course, but funny to visualize


----------



## candandy49

candandy49 said:


> Ladytrails, Thank You for asking about us and the Joplin tornado. Fortunately for us we live 14 miles east of Joplin and while the tornado did go up into the clouds overhead we had winds strong enough to uproot some trees. We had very little damage to our house. The worst part for us was that my Step-Daughter works at Home Depot and was at work when the tornado hit. That building was flattened and seven people died there. One of those was right beside my Step-Daughter underneath a table. She had to crawl like a snake on her belly to get out. I personally knew 2 people in the total of those who lost their lives that day. We did live in Joplin before we moved out here to the country. The house we had in Joplin was in the direct path of the storm and demolished. When we have to go to town it is so depressing and mind boggling to see all the still very evident destruction that remains. It will take years for Joplin to fully recover.


Just a picture of the destruction done by the F-5 tornado of May 22, 2011. In this area there were shopping strip malls and a skyline.


----------



## candandy49

farmpony84 said:


> My parents always threatened to "beat the tar out of me" What exactly is tar anyway? Where is that located in the body?


I have been chuckling ever since I read this post of your's. I honestly think I was just a typical young child that only ocassionally could/would "push the wrong buttons" of my Mother. Well that and the fact I had a younger sister who was just 2 years younger than me and could make me so mad at times when we were growing up. I was often  told to go pick my own switch from a bush in our front yard so I could get my punishment. The having to pick my Mother's "weapon" was far worse that the switching I got.:lol::lol::lol:

By the Way, my younger sister and I are best friends now that we are Senior Citizens!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> I got a JOB.
> I haven't had one in 10 years. I am so nervous! It's not a hard job, cooking in a restaurant.
> I am hoping my leg will hold out....!
> Summer break will be interesting, my two are 13 and 9 and they are going to have to fend for themselves while I work.....



Wtg on he job. Cooking is not easy for all people and can be stressful when its busy. My daughter is a pastry chef and loves it.


----------



## chandra1313

My son was the same way, but he has this one thing about him called competition lol I'm ashamed to admit but I used the heck out of it. When his older sister would come home with good grades I tell him about how good she did lol I didn't compare them I just bragged on her a lot the next thing I knew he was bringing them home too. I say stuff like your sister is so good at math, and bam there would come A's oh and I use the heck out of guilt too. He warned me that one of his high school math classes was really hard and he might get a low grade so he brought home a low progress report and I didn't do it on purpose but I was so shocked and kind of teared up worrying because I had convinced him to take this class and was feeling bad about it. The report card came home and he had a A lol I know its terrible 

My son is in college now and I sent him off to college with a lot of peace of mind that he would do well, and he has. I've told him about my wickedness too, lol. He was ok with it ;-) His attitude is why would anyone want to bring home bad grades.


----------



## South

Just joined your web and so glad to see the "over 40" segment!!! I have always thought to start a web for people who love Morgans over 50 or SO. Thanks so much South


----------



## outnabout

Susan Crumrine said:


> I guess if you pray to God, he doesn't care where you are.


Susan, I agree! I had been going to a church I liked, and then politics took over when the husband-wife ministry team was booted out. The nasty people stayed, so I left, too. Began going to another church of the same denomination in a neighboring city where my brother goes. Just this year, politics happened there and more than half the congregation left! So heartbreaking. I feel it is very important to have a spiritual community for support. Presently, I guess that would be my horse people :wink: . They are mostly a very decent group.


----------



## Northernstar

Sadly, that happened at the church we'd been attending here for years-there are literally only a handful of people that go there now, and we've decided we can't be a part of what's going on. But I will tell you, I feel so close to God every day which begins with reading my devotional and Bible over coffee before heading out to feed one of His glorious creations


----------



## Northernstar

South said:


> Just joined your web and so glad to see the "over 40" segment!!! I have always thought to start a web for people who love Morgans over 50 or SO. Thanks so much South


Welcome to the forum, South! I'm sure there are many over 50 Morgan people out there!!


----------



## With Grace

Had an exciting day so far...

Been chatting with my dressage trainer, and she found quite possibly MY HORSE! A big, bay, Morgan mare. The horse transport she uses was somewhat close to the horse's location, so they are picking her up on their way back here and she will be in my trainer's barn by tonight! I am going to meet her tomorrow. I have her on trial for two weeks...but I have this feeling deep in my heart that this is the one. Everything I have learned about her was everything I was looking for. I am so excited to go meet her tomorrow I don't know that I will sleep tonight!


----------



## pony gal

Had the equine dentist here today, had the trimmer here Tues and the vet last wk to vaccinate. The horses are ready to go.


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Had an exciting day so far...
> 
> Been chatting with my dressage trainer, and she found quite possibly MY HORSE! A big, bay, Morgan mare. The horse transport she uses was somewhat close to the horse's location, so they are picking her up on their way back here and she will be in my trainer's barn by tonight! I am going to meet her tomorrow. I have her on trial for two weeks...but I have this feeling deep in my heart that this is the one. Everything I have learned about her was everything I was looking for. I am so excited to go meet her tomorrow I don't know that I will sleep tonight!


Yay!! Grace, she sounds wonderful - best of luck tomorrow


----------



## Hunter65

I met Country Woman today. She came out and met Hunter, was nice to meet someone from here. My evil pony bit me on the back today - hmmm I thought we were over that. Somehow I don't think he will be trying again real soon. Tomorrow I hope hope hope to get out for a trail ride. The weather has been so crappy this year. Just had a thunder storm roll through. We dont get very many of those around here.


----------



## Ladytrails

farmpony84 said:


> My parents always threatened to "beat the tar out of me" What exactly is tar anyway? Where is that located in the body?


If you don't know where your tar is, they've already beat it out of you.


----------



## farmpony84

ladytrails said:


> if you don't know where your tar is, they've already beat it out of you.


 
****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Hunter65 said:


> I met Country Woman today. She came out and met Hunter, was nice to meet someone from here. My evil pony bit me on the back today - hmmm I thought we were over that. Somehow I don't think he will be trying again real soon. Tomorrow I hope hope hope to get out for a trail ride. The weather has been so crappy this year. Just had a thunder storm roll through. We dont get very many of those around here.


How awesome to meet another HF friend! I hope some come over if they're in my area! 
As for the evil pony, a few words from Anne Of Green Gables, "Tomorrow is a fresh new day with no mistakes in it....yet". Don't you just adore L.M. Montgomery?


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. ya'll have been CHATTY today!

I didn't work today, so no sitting at the computer all day. We really just hung out here at the house, coffee on the back porch, chicken speghetti for lunch and then a nice countryside drive this evening.

Tomorrow we will close the deal on the tractor at the John Deere place, go have our favorite beer at the local brewery, and off to a crawfish boil..

Should be a beautiful day for it.

Welcome to the newcomers!

Oh, and my mare is an Arabian and I love her .. but they are not for everyone, that is for sure!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> I met Country Woman today. She came out and met Hunter, was nice to meet someone from here. My evil pony bit me on the back today - hmmm I thought we were over that. Somehow I don't think he will be trying again real soon. Tomorrow I hope hope hope to get out for a trail ride. The weather has been so crappy this year. Just had a thunder storm roll through. We dont get very many of those around here.


How fun that you two got to meet up!! And ouch about the pony back bite, horse bites are very painful!


----------



## Ladytrails

Update on the perfect pony - still almost perfect, but we had the first opportunity to throw him into a pasture. If you recall, his one vice is that he doesn't want to be caught without a treat. I've had him in corrals and arenas and have had no trouble after the first day. I knew that a pasture would be a different story, and I was right. He has been in a tiny lot with a tiny bit of grass and I wanted to see him move out at a canter or gallop, so I waved him off to a gallop when I first put him into the pasture. Then, he decided not to stand still, so I made his feet move. He probably went back and forth across the pasture 3 round trips, and then stood there for me. So, it took less time than I thought it might, and he hasn't been on a pasture for I don't know how long....he has been up in small pens since at least February to lose weight, and then of course he's been quarantined since I got him. So, not bad but not great. I can also see that we need to work on the 'come to me' part - I got a fair amount of walking in tonight! 

Grace, I'm hoping you are pleased with the horse tomorrow -- how exciting!


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I had fun meeting Hunter 65 and her horse Hunter 
he is a sweet horse 
so now I know to look for larger horse. I was very nice to meet someone 
from the forums 
We had a nice time hopefully we will see each other again


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> Yea I had fun meeting Hunter 65 and her horse Hunter
> he is a sweet horse
> so now I know to look for larger horse. I was very nice to meet someone
> from the forums
> We had a nice time hopefully we will see each other again


CW, what do you mean that you know to look for larger horse? I'm just curious - Is Hunter taller than the ones you have been shopping for?


----------



## Country Woman

here is a picture of Hunter's owner Hunter on and she is the same height as me 5'6'' but is lighter thanme 
I need a heavier horse and taller


----------



## Country Woman

they are 2 are the same height but are more stout and and are Arabs 
the other horse is 15 hands and a Quarter Horse


----------



## Ladytrails

Ah, makes sense. There's taller and then there's stouter built. I've had 3 horses that were around 15 hands. That's about as high as I can handle for mounting. And, the thinner gaited horses was way, way harder to ride than the wider, stouter mare that I have now. I feel like she's much safer and I know she's more fun. If she startles and jumps, I'm still on her; with the skinnier horse, I seemed to topple over and lots of times ended up on the ground. Part of it may have been the saddle, but his build was part of it, too.


----------



## Country Woman

I feel safer on wider and taller horse
I know I need a mounting block 

I also fell yesterday and now I hurt all over 
My chin is scraped as well as my upper lip and right wrist 
hurts and so does my back 
I tripped on some un even pavement and a man hole cover


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> here is a picture of Hunter's owner Hunter on and she is the same height as me 5'6'' but is lighter thanme
> I need a heavier horse and taller


Ack I take nasty picture. Yes a taller horse for CW is a good idea. Hunter is only 14.2 - 14.3 on a good day, but he carts me around so we are good. lol
Plus he is 4 this month and still filling out. He is part QH and has the butt to show it lol


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> I feel safer on wider and taller horse
> I know I need a mounting block
> 
> I also fell yesterday and now I hurt all over
> My chin is scraped as well as my upper lip and right wrist
> hurts and so does my back
> I tripped on some un even pavement and a man hole cover


CW, so sorry to hear about your fall! Take care of yourself and I'm sure you will be back to normal in no time. You have horses to go see!


----------



## Country Woman

I just ache now but on the mend 
next week I hope to go and see some horses 
Maybe Hunter can help me look too
My husband Marc really wants me to be happy 
I will let you know next week what is going on


----------



## Country Woman

I kind of like the Standardbred in the background of Hunter


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter is so cute! I think you all look great together.
With Grace, A MORGAN? I love them and I have had several. Can't wait to see pictures...
CW. I hope you feel better soon. Falling on pavement is the worst!
Welcome to the new people!
Going trail riding tomorrow with hubby and a bunch of friends and then off to practice.
Means I have to ride Patsy on trails instead of my gaited horse...I will be sore! LOL


----------



## Foxhunter

CW when I read you had taken a fall I thought it was from a horse to start with!
Get some arnica tablets and cream, they are great for bruising.

Why is it that when we trip and fall the first thing we do is look around to see who was watching?

Was busy yesterday took some time to do a load of baking. Several cakes, a chicken and sweetcorn pie, several pasties, and scones both sweet and savoury.

Been busy planting in the garden and come i for a break. We are in sore need of rain. I have actually put out the sprinklers it is that dry. We didn't get much rain over the last week but it was cold and nasty. Not a lot better for the coming week.

*HUNTER* You are going to have to stop the treats! Only give one when he is caught. I hate horses that bite. Serious damage can be done if they do start the habit. Glad you punished for it.

There was a pony at the riding school that bit and by bit I mean would do serious damage and grab you and hold on and shake. 
He was not allowed to be handled by anyone but the more experienced and riders were not allowed to mount or dismount him without someone at his head. 
What made it worse was that he might not do it for months and then grab you without warning. 

One day I was leading him in after he had been ridden and he went for me. He grabbed my wrist area. Luckily I had a large handkerchief stuffed up the sleeve of a newly knitted sweater Mum had made - which I was not supposed to be wearing to the stables. 
Unluckily he tore a hole in the sleeve. I was so mad I grabbed his ear and bit it hard - with my back teeth, and held on. He spun around and around in a circle squealing like a pig. He never, ever tried to bite me again!

He was about 14 hands and I would ride him in gymkhanas as no one else bar an older friend, wanted to ride him. He was a great games pony and as you could get 8 games entries for £1 and win £3 for each, I would always come home in pocket.

Gymkhana games were a big thing back then. I loved them and although never athletic I could vault on and off at a gallop and had good hand/eye co-ordination. 
I was also one for seeing gaps in the rules and utilising the to my advantage. 

A new game - the dressing game - was introduced. You had to take off your hats, jackets and boots. These were placed in sacks at various distances from the start. Ponies were held at the top of the arena unsaddled.
You ran to the first sack, collected your boots, then your hats, and finally jackets, ran to the pony saddled it and raced to the finish.

It was chaos trying to find everything. Next time I had Mum sew some red elbow patches in the elbows of an old jacket, and old pair of boots with elastic sides, had the soles painted red at was an old hat that Foxhound pups had chewed the velvet off. I had no problem picking out my stuff! I was at the finish before most had even found their clothing. 

This pony went to his last show when he was in his thirties. He had been in a veteran class and was standing watching the games with great interest. We put a seven year girl up on him for the bending race. His reins were knotted and she only had hold of the buckle and the front of the saddle in both hands - they won by a great distance and she did nothing but sit there!


----------



## Hunter65

I don't give Hunter many treats. He used to try and bite all the time - when he had zero respect for me. He never does it now unless I am doing up the girth. He usually just does a half hearted moving of his lips and I usually am watching him and give him heck. This time I wasn't watching and he was so quick. I really doubt he will try and bite me for a while, I gave him a good boot immediately and stunned him. He used to come back at you harder when punished but not any more.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter65 said:


> I don't give Hunter many treats. He used to try and bite all the time - when he had zero respect for me. He never does it now unless I am doing up the girth. He usually just does a half hearted moving of his lips and I usually am watching him and give him heck. This time I wasn't watching and he was so quick. I really doubt he will try and bite me for a while, I gave him a good boot immediately and stunned him. He used to come back at you harder when punished but not any more.


Glad about that! LOL
I always say of they come back at you then the punishment was not hard enough!

Where we turned the riding school ponies out there were several footpaths through the hills. One field was opposite a view point car park and people would titbit the ponies. 
It doesn't take long for them to expert treats from everyone and a melee would ensue. That in itself was bad enough but a couple of normally well behaved and educated ponies took to biting.
One woman walking down the steep field had two children with her. She was carrying the toddler and the other was by her side. I was about to catch some of the ponies when one trotted over to the woman and when she waved her arm at him he just opened his mouth and charged her, missing her but getting the toddler. Poor kid arm was a mess and needed the ER. 
That pony was not in the slightest bit pushy or nasty, he had just become demanding over treats with people in that field. 
We use to turn all the quietest of ponies out there and despite notices not to, people still fed them treats.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Glad about that! LOL
> I always say of they come back at you then the punishment was not hard enough!
> 
> Where we turned the riding school ponies out there were several footpaths through the hills. One field was opposite a view point car park and people would titbit the ponies.
> It doesn't take long for them to expert treats from everyone and a melee would ensue. That in itself was bad enough but a couple of normally well behaved and educated ponies took to biting.
> One woman walking down the steep field had two children with her. She was carrying the toddler and the other was by her side. I was about to catch some of the ponies when one trotted over to the woman and when she waved her arm at him he just opened his mouth and charged her, missing her but getting the toddler. Poor kid arm was a mess and needed the ER.
> That pony was not in the slightest bit pushy or nasty, he had just become demanding over treats with people in that field.
> We use to turn all the quietest of ponies out there and despite notices not to, people still fed them treats.



I rarely hand feed Hunter. At my last barn there was one lady who constantly hand fed him carrots and apples. I kept telling her just to put them in his bucket but she wouldn't, she just kept saying "But he takes them so nicely" grrrr. I wish he would have bitten her. 
Well off for a nice trail ride through the park. First one this year, should be interesting.


----------



## Mellow Mel

With Grace said:


> Had an exciting day so far...
> 
> Been chatting with my dressage trainer, and she found quite possibly MY HORSE! A big, bay, Morgan mare. The horse transport she uses was somewhat close to the horse's location, so they are picking her up on their way back here and she will be in my trainer's barn by tonight! I am going to meet her tomorrow. I have her on trial for two weeks...but I have this feeling deep in my heart that this is the one. Everything I have learned about her was everything I was looking for. I am so excited to go meet her tomorrow I don't know that I will sleep tonight!


can't wait to hear what happened!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 thank you for having me over yesterday. Good luck with your ride today 
someday hopefully I can join you all. an 

One of the horses I used to look after used to be a biter well she bit me once and a gave her a good jab in her chest and she never bit me again she would bite other people but would never bite me again and i never hand fed her 
I would put her food in the manger her mother never bit nor did her half sister


----------



## Country Woman

can't wait to here Grace keep us updated please


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> can't wait to hear what happened!





Country Woman said:


> can't wait to here Grace keep us updated please


Heading out soon to go meet her!! I woke up at 4 am this morning, wide awake, ready to go LOL!


----------



## Country Woman

Oh Grace I am so excited for you 
let us know when you get her


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Heading out soon to go meet her!! I woke up at 4 am this morning, wide awake, ready to go LOL!


Just like a kid waiting for Santa! :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

WAiting...Waiting....How did it go?


----------



## Country Woman

yea still waiting


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hunter65 thank you for having me over yesterday. Good luck with your ride today
> someday hopefully I can join you all. an
> 
> One of the horses I used to look after used to be a biter well she bit me once and a gave her a good jab in her chest and she never bit me again she would bite other people but would never bite me again and i never hand fed her
> I would put her food in the manger her mother never bit nor did her half sister


Thanks CW was really nice to meet you. Can't wait to hear how things go with the leases. We had a fabulous ride today. Thank goodness someone volunteered to back my truck and trailer into the parking spot as I was having no luck. Hunter was awesome, no biting or bucking and we had a good canter or two as well. Might get out tomorrow too. Keep us posted on the leases.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Hunter it good you had a nice trail ride today and that Hunter behaved 
It was a beautiful day to go 
I will keep you all posted on the leases


----------



## Ladytrails

While I'm watching this thread to hear how With Grace's day went (!!!), I'll update you all on my day. Today I took Dallas, my 7 year old gelding that I've raised from a foal, to the trainer's. He's had 90 days already when he was 3, but he still needs wet saddle blankets. It's a long story, but he had ulcers during the first 90 days of training, and then was injured when he came home, so basically he's had a long rehab. I've been riding him, but I finally faced up to the fact that I really want him to be trained, not to train him. So, off he goes. I was really quiet on the way home and DH thought I was going to cry. Honestly, I was a little close to tears, since this horse is just so precious to me, and I am hoping he has a better experience this time. 

When I got home, we still had a couple of hours of daylight left, so I messed around with the new pony, letting him out into the pasture and seeing if he'd let me catch him. He ran one length of the pasture and then stopped and let me walk up to him. Progress, progress! Then I saddled my TWH mare, Windy, and took her for a spin through the pastures, pushing the sheep into the corral and out of the corral, slowly. We worked on Windy's 'cowboy stop' and rollbacks and side passes and turns on the forehand and hindquarters, while working the sheep. All the time we did this, my border collie Bree was in the pasture with us, helping us. I was really having fun with the 2 of them; first time we have done that! Bree isn't really 'trained' to herd, and she's more of the driving style rather than the gathering style of herding. But, she responds to hand signals and was doing really well on "lie down" and "wait" and "easy". That was fun. DH was in the house taking a nap so he doesn't know that the sheep got some mild exercise.  

Finally, I decided to use Windy to round up the pony and put him back in the corral. He decided he wanted to get close and personal with Windy (not a good idea), so we used that energy to get him into the corral. It worked out so that he was inside the corral and we were on the outside, and - practicing again with Windy - we side passed up to the gate to push it shut. Windy likes to push gates with her head, so I let her just push the gate shut until it latched! Pony ended up where I wanted him, no chasing, perfect behavior by all equines. 

What fun. 

Came inside and made a quick dinner, baked a frozen pie for Easter dinner dessert, and am watching the Ten Commandments. 

Happy Easter weekend, everyone!


----------



## tinyliny

What a lovely day you had! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinyliny

I took out Zulu today (the 17 hh Irish Sport horse/draft x) . He is not mine but his owner lets me ride him a lot. (I am so freakin' lucky!)
Anyway, I've decided that I want to try and do a local saddle club dressage show with him in June. But, I have so far to go to get my seat strong enough to be able to do a test without it being a joke. So, I decided to do more arena work with him. I usually just do trails.

He is big, his motion is big and I am big. But, I really find riding him balanced to be a challenge. Just staying over him is hard work and I feel like I am going, "oh, oh, a little off balance to the left, oh, oh, to the right, oh, wait, almost lost my stirrup, oh, fell behind the motion, . . . and ad nauseum. I get a few moments here and there when I am centered, heels down over his motions and not bumping his mouth. Reminds me of just learning how to ride when you got those good moments from time to time, almost by chance, until you learned how to make them come about by your will and balance and feel.

Anyway, I have noticed he is becoming more headstrong and willful and "naughty" and it's almost unseated me twice when he suddenly decided to tighten the circle from a nice 20 meter to a 2 meter circle. I and he nearly parted circles.

And, he really, really falls into the cirlce going left. I use everything that I know how to do and can get some effect but I end up feeling like I am practically tying myself in knots to "GET, THAT, SHOULDER, OVER!" 

So, this is really just a rant. and an admission that I cannot ride anywhere near as I might come off saying, giving advice here and there. Easy to say, hard to do.
But, got a lesson in a week! so happy. Maybe there is a trick someone can point out to me. Maybe she can untie my knots.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! Sorry to keep you waiting on how things went today. I didnt get to the trainers barn til late afternoon, which is almost an hours drive from me. Then had a dinner thing to go to tonight. Anyways, met the mare. Very, very sweet personality. I lunged her, she listens well, moves really pretty. Walked her arounf the farm to just spend time with her. Even with everything new and all her traveling over the last 24 hours, she was smart, not spooky at all, not skittish. I wont get to try her under saddle until Tuesday, she needs a couple days to settle in, she did have a long journey. 

Shes cute, has a smaller head, kind eye, likes to be touched. Shes very furry, not been clipped and not in show shape. And needs groceries. So far those are my two concerns, which are not so big. It will all come down to how we work together under saddle. I have her on trial for two weeks, so will visit and ride as much as I can in order to make an informed decision, but so far shes got the personality Im looking for.


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Hello! I have been reading this thread since I joined a couple of weeks ago. Love all the conversation! I have been "horse crazy" , my mom says, since I was born and like others here, my first word was horsey! I am now 52 and still horse crazy. The last 2+ years have kicked me in the gut but I am now coming out on the other side. My "kids", dogs, cats, and horses, have always been there, thick and thin, happy or sad! I am sure others have found that non-horsey family members don't quite understand that you would rather be at the farm "working outside" than doing just about anything else. I am not into shopping unless it is a good tack shop! lol I am truly blessed! Happy Easter to all and thanks for the thread!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Happy Easter everyone! We are going trail riding with friends at Kiser Lake, then we are cooking out, and then off to drill team practice with the Renegade Cowgirls.
Bless you all!!

Susan.


----------



## Northernstar

A happy, glorious and wonderful Easter to all from the family of Northern Star and Benjamin T. Bunny


----------



## With Grace

Happy Easter all! Hope you are all blessed with a beautiful spring! Heres to new beginnings!


----------



## Foxhunter

tinyliny said:


> and an admission that I cannot ride anywhere near as I might come off saying, giving advice here and there. Easy to say, hard to do.


Welcome - it is always easier to say than do! However, someone on the ground who might not be as experienced as the rider but they can see what effects the rider is having on the horse or the horse's movement. Many the time I have been helped by someone just saying something like, "Why is one had higher than the other?" When I didn't know I was riding that way.

You can learn a terrific amount just by watching. At major shows I would rather stand watching top rider working their horses in the warm up arena. You see and learn a lot more.

I learned a terrific amount by becoming a show jumping course builder. Watching how different riders rode around a course and how a few inches could make the difference of a clear or not.

I attended a course taken by one of the UKs top show jumping riders. He was good but not the best of teachers in that he never explained very well. 

At an evening demonstration he was using a good horse and rider. He was showing the effects of grid work and had a big grid up diagonally across the arena starting with four trotting poles, bounces, one stride and then a big oxer at the end.
The horse was honest but kept having the fence down. I was helping alter the distances and poles and said that I thought it was going wrong over the first trot pole. This was disagreed with.
Three more attempts and the horse was still having the pole down. I walked to the trot poles and before Tom could ride over them I got in his way and quietly said to him "Come tight to me."
He circled and came tight to where I was standing. The horse was only six inches closer to the first trot pole but it made the difference between the pole remaining in place of being knocked. 

I have had nothing like the experience show jumping as the man instructing but I had seen what difference that first stride going into a grid could make. 

Give him his due, he did say to those watching that I had spotted where it was going wrong and he had disagreed!


----------



## Mellow Mel

the barn I used to board at(just moved three months ago, burned to the ground last night. Thank god they got all of the horses out. 2 barns, indoor arena, 1000s of pounds of feed, every blanket, saddle, lead rope everything. Four days earlier their mare had a foal that died after 15 minutes. They would have perished in the fire because they were in the area that went up first. Now I know why god took the foal.
The worst part about this...as they were running trying to save anything(which they did not) they found an older teenager casually walking out of the barn at 1030 at night that no one had ever seen before.


----------



## Hunter65

Mellow Mel said:


> the barn I used to board at(just moved three months ago, burned to the ground last night. Thank god they got all of the horses out. 2 barns, indoor arena, 1000s of pounds of feed, every blanket, saddle, lead rope everything. Four days earlier their mare had a foal that died after 15 minutes. They would have perished in the fire because they were in the area that went up first. Now I know why god took the foal.
> The worst part about this...as they were running trying to save anything(which they did not) they found an older teenager casually walking out of the barn at 1030 at night that no one had ever seen before.



Oh no one of my worst fears. So glad they got the horses out. Did they detain the teenager and call the cops?


----------



## Cacowgirl

How awful! But at least all the horses got out.


----------



## Foxhunter

How terrifying - I guess that things will be tested for arson.

Thank heavens they got everything out of the stable.


----------



## With Grace

Oh my gosh, thats terrifying...so glad no one was hurt and everyone got out ok.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Not sure how it went down with the teenager. I know they found him wandering out of the barn and he casually said"i called the fire dept". The police questioned him and then his father made them leave(i am sure to get an attorney). I hope they can test for arson since there is really nothing left where it was started(hay loft). The only thing standing is the cement from the stalls. horrifying.


----------



## outnabout

MellowMel, how awful! Were the police called on the suspicious teenager?


----------



## outnabout

The father sent the police away??? Wow.


----------



## Hunter65

well on a brighter note. After a fantastic trail ride yesterday I opted to stay home and plant the first of my flowers (since hubby so kindly dug up the garden yesterday). Spring is in the air. Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Both my horses get to go out yesterday & I took my Arab out today also. So now I'm tired & totally relaxed. Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> Not sure how it went down with the teenager. I know they found him wandering out of the barn and he casually said"i called the fire dept". The police questioned him and then his father made them leave(i am sure to get an attorney). I hope they can test for arson since there is really nothing left where it was started(hay loft). The only thing standing is the cement from the stalls. horrifying.


So sad about the barn, and thank goodness the horses got out!!! I truly hope the parent/parents of this teen-ager will have their eyes open after this and get him the serious help I'm sure he needs.
By the way, I know you're downstate, and you know I've worked at 2 large stables in N. Oak. CO - what stable was it that burned, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mellow Mel

Northernstar said:


> So sad about the barn, and thank goodness the horses got out!!! I truly hope the parent/parents of this teen-ager will have their eyes open after this and get him the serious help I'm sure he needs.
> By the way, I know you're downstate, and you know I've worked at 2 large stables in N. Oak. CO - what stable was it that burned, if you don't mind my asking?


 
Serinity Farms at Labadie and Buno next to Kensington. I know it was called something else previously. You might remember a story 20-30 yrs ago about a horse barn that had drug tunnels under the stable...drug runners.


----------



## Northernstar

Ladytrails said:


> While I'm watching this thread to hear how With Grace's day went (!!!), I'll update you all on my day. Today I took Dallas, my 7 year old gelding that I've raised from a foal, to the trainer's. He's had 90 days already when he was 3, but he still needs wet saddle blankets. It's a long story, but he had ulcers during the first 90 days of training, and then was injured when he came home, so basically he's had a long rehab. I've been riding him, but I finally faced up to the fact that I really want him to be trained, not to train him. So, off he goes. I was really quiet on the way home and DH thought I was going to cry. Honestly, I was a little close to tears, since this horse is just so precious to me, and I am hoping he has a better experience this time.
> 
> When I got home, we still had a couple of hours of daylight left, so I messed around with the new pony, letting him out into the pasture and seeing if he'd let me catch him. He ran one length of the pasture and then stopped and let me walk up to him. Progress, progress! Then I saddled my TWH mare, Windy, and took her for a spin through the pastures, pushing the sheep into the corral and out of the corral, slowly. We worked on Windy's 'cowboy stop' and rollbacks and side passes and turns on the forehand and hindquarters, while working the sheep. All the time we did this, my border collie Bree was in the pasture with us, helping us. I was really having fun with the 2 of them; first time we have done that! Bree isn't really 'trained' to herd, and she's more of the driving style rather than the gathering style of herding. But, she responds to hand signals and was doing really well on "lie down" and "wait" and "easy". That was fun. DH was in the house taking a nap so he doesn't know that the sheep got some mild exercise.
> 
> Finally, I decided to use Windy to round up the pony and put him back in the corral. He decided he wanted to get close and personal with Windy (not a good idea), so we used that energy to get him into the corral. It worked out so that he was inside the corral and we were on the outside, and - practicing again with Windy - we side passed up to the gate to push it shut. Windy likes to push gates with her head, so I let her just push the gate shut until it latched! Pony ended up where I wanted him, no chasing, perfect behavior by all equines.
> 
> What fun.
> 
> Came inside and made a quick dinner, baked a frozen pie for Easter dinner dessert, and am watching the Ten Commandments.
> 
> Happy Easter weekend, everyone!


What a perfect ending to a perfect day, Ladytrails! Happy Easter to you too


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> Serinity Farms at Labadie and Buno next to Kensington. I know it was called something else previously. You might remember a story 20-30 yrs ago about a horse barn that had drug tunnels under the stable...drug runners.


Neither of those ring a bell, but even though I'm relieved it isn't one I was at, just awful nonetheless. I have a girlfriend who lives in Milford - sure it's been in the paper.... Thanks for the info, Mel. There's no doubt everyone is so tremendously relieved the horses got out safe. Keep us posted on any findings....


----------



## Mellow Mel

Northernstar....your rabbit looks like my rabbit!


----------



## Northernstar

How cool, Mel! His name is, "Benjamin T. Bunny", and he is 1/2 Flemish giant. I don't know about his dad, as he wasn't on site. He'll be 2 in May, and he's a smart boy! We love him. His name comes from the books by Beatrix Potter - he looks exactly like Peter Rabbit's cousin, Benjamin. Would love to see a photo of yours!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening all we had a relaxing time at home watching the 10 Commandments 
i also cooked a nice ham dinner with mashed potatoes, broccoli and gravy


----------



## With Grace

Just saw this - those in the Pacific NW probably know of this rescue, they're a good rescue. They need some help! Makes me so sad to know that there are so many horses in my area needing rescue...

Thurston Co. horse rescue in desperate need of funds | KING5.com Seattle


----------



## Country Woman

I love the Paint 
I would take him/her in a heart beat lol


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I love the Paint
> I would take him/her in a heart beat lol


Yep! I can't rescue, but I'm at least going to give them some funds to help (how can I possibly buy a horse that already has a home without at least giving something to help these others?)


----------



## Foxhunter

I had a rabbit as a child,her nam was Jenny. Poor thing suffered a lot as did out Labrador and cat. 
They would all allow me to dress them up and take them for 'walks' in my little sisters pram. 

Jenny lived in the back yard, she had free roam there. This was a small area in a semi basement.Dad was always an enthusiastic vegetable gardener and had an area at the bottom of the garden. He started to complain about how the young veg were all being eaten off. Mum said that it must be mice as Jenny was in the yard.

When we didn't realise was that she was going up the coal pile and doing the damage!

In the flower garden when I had them out playing, the cat would chase the rabbit and the dog chase the cat. They would go round and round until Jenny had had enough. She would stop and lie down - her front feet stretched out in front and her back legs stretched behind. The cat would go and chew her ears and off they would go again. When she had really had enough she would get up and kick the cat in the face. End of game time! No doubt that the rabbit was the boss!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I start my job today, so I can only pop in for a minute. We had a lovely trail ride, campout and I went to drill practice after.
I am so tired! 
Kiser lake is a no hunting zone and the deer are almost tame. Here is one crossing the trail.


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Just saw this - those in the Pacific NW probably know of this rescue, they're a good rescue. They need some help! Makes me so sad to know that there are so many horses in my area needing rescue...


What I have noticed is that there are so many people with what they call 'rescues'.
To me a horse bought at the sale is just that, a horse bought at a sale, it is not a 'rescue'

There are so many places that class themselves as rescues but they are not registered charities and many are nothing but horse dealers. They have the horses and then charge for a 'lease' which means that they have first choice if the lessee doesn't want it any more. That horse could be valued at a lot more if the rider has worked it well.

I will not donate to ant place that is not registered as a charity.


----------



## Northernstar

Susan Crumrine said:


> I start my job today, so I can only pop in for a minute. We had a lovely trail ride, campout and I went to drill practice after.
> I am so tired!
> Kiser lake is a no hunting zone and the deer are almost tame. Here is one crossing the trail.


What a lovely forest trail ride, Susan! Glad things went well on the new job too


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I had a rabbit as a child,her nam was Jenny. Poor thing suffered a lot as did out Labrador and cat.
> They would all allow me to dress them up and take them for 'walks' in my little sisters pram.
> 
> Jenny lived in the back yard, she had free roam there. This was a small area in a semi basement.Dad was always an enthusiastic vegetable gardener and had an area at the bottom of the garden. He started to complain about how the young veg were all being eaten off. Mum said that it must be mice as Jenny was in the yard.
> 
> When we didn't realise was that she was going up the coal pile and doing the damage!
> 
> In the flower garden when I had them out playing, the cat would chase the rabbit and the dog chase the cat. They would go round and round until Jenny had had enough. She would stop and lie down - her front feet stretched out in front and her back legs stretched behind. The cat would go and chew her ears and off they would go again. When she had really had enough she would get up and kick the cat in the face. End of game time! No doubt that the rabbit was the boss!


What a delightful and amusing story! I could picture it all, just as if I were reading another tale of Beatrix Potter-your father could have been Mr. Macgreagor Rabbits are truly fun, intelligent, and will certainly let their opinion be known when necessary! Benjamin has a very large cage indoors and my husband and I have built a nice 'rabbit run' for him that is simply a 6ft x 2ft wood frame surrounded with chicken wire (the top too of course as there are eagles and hawks soaring above). He can nibble grass safely and get plenty of fresh air outdoors. I put him out in it for a few hrs only when I'm home, as there are sneaky coyote/bobcat,badgers.....
I wanted to mention also, that I did see your lovely wildflower photos, and you mentioned living near Dorset-is that where there's an image of King George cut on the side of a hill? Very pretty countryside you have there! And speaking of Beatrix Potter, I am truly impressed by her concern in preserving the farms, land and heritage in the Lake District (Cumbria?). Purchasing 1000's of acres of land and donating it. Her intense study of all things flora and fauna were way beyond what any young woman of that time would dare to consider....Thanks for sharing your neat stories of life in England!


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter said:


> What I have noticed is that there are so many people with what they call 'rescues'.
> To me a horse bought at the sale is just that, a horse bought at a sale, it is not a 'rescue'
> 
> There are so many places that class themselves as rescues but they are not registered charities and many are nothing but horse dealers. They have the horses and then charge for a 'lease' which means that they have first choice if the lessee doesn't want it any more. That horse could be valued at a lot more if the rider has worked it well.
> 
> I will not donate to ant place that is not registered as a charity.


I agree there are some shady rescues out there - the one I referenced is indeed a good rescue, non profit and registered as a 501c3 charity with our government. Fully tax deductible donations. And they are well known in this area for the work they do.


----------



## Northernstar

I


With Grace said:


> Yep! I can't rescue, but I'm at least going to give them some funds to help (how can I possibly buy a horse that already has a home without at least giving something to help these others?)


There's a non-profit rescue in my area (about 45 miles east) and these people work tirelessly and give so much to help abused/neglected horses. There was a sad story back in Jan. all over our local news where a lady had 5 starving horses on her property, and 2 had to be euthanized on the spot - skin and bones stuck to the snow and couldn't get up. The other 3 were taken away, and as I couldn't sleep that night I called the next day, went to TSC, bought 3 salt blocks, and new grooming brushes for each. I went for a few hrs and brushed each one down, brought a big bag of fresh carrots, horse treats, etc. They were sweet, precious horses, and were skin and bones. So grateful for hugs, love, brushing, attention, and FOOD! A local farmer saw the news and donated 250 bales of hay. It brought the community together and there have been news stories on the horses progress since. The horrible owner went to jail-YAY!! (many abuse tickets/drug use, etc), and will never be allowed to be around animals again! DOUBLE YAY*!!!! Here's the happy ending *: I've stayed in touch with the rescue director so I've been given the scoop - all 3 are recovering well, and already will be adopted as soon as the vet gives the o.k. to loving, responsible horse owners in the area!!!!!* Check out their awesome website : horsenorthrescue.org (Kingsley, MI)*
I just love happy endings!!!


----------



## Hunter65

We have an awesome rescue in our area too, these girls work tirelessly and have rehomed over 500 horses since 1995. They are usually saved from going for meat and a lot have been in horrible condition. They always have updates on the rehomed horses and they are always thriving. It is so sad that there are so many horses out there looking for homes. I know when we get our property I am going to go to the rescue for a pal for Hunter.


----------



## Foxhunter

Northernstar;1445009
I wanted to mention also said:


> Dorset is a county and I live in the northern part of it. The start of what is known as the west country or, Wessex, where Thomas Hardy novels were all set.
> Cumbria is a beautiful area. I do not know it well but, love going there.
> 
> There is no image of King George calved into a hill but there is what is known as the Cerne Abbas Giant.
> Not by any means the oldest chalk carving in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This huge and impressive giant figure is formed by a trench 0.3m (1ft) wide and the same depth, cut into the underlying chalk. He is 55m (180ft) long and 51m (167ft) wide, and his right hand holds an enormous knobbed club 36.5m (120ft) long. His most famous and prominent feature is the erect phallus and testicles which indicate that fertility rites were practised here. This is supported by the fact that until recently, on 1 May maypole dancing and other celebration were held in the earth enclosure known as the Frying Pan situated a little further up the hill, above the giant's left arm.
> The giant is generally considered to represent the god Helith or Hercules, and some theories state that the figure was cut at the end of the second century AD when the Emperor Commodus (who believed he was a reincarnation of Hercules) revived the worship of this god.
> The first reference to this figure dates back to 1694: a payment in the Cerne Abbas churchwarden's accounts of 3 shillings towards the re-cutting of the giant. The first written reference is by John Hutchins in his Guide to Dorset, 1751, but no one knows exactly when or who first cut the Giant. Recently, the historian Ronald Hutton stated that it was cut in the 17th century by the Lord Holles' servants. In fact, it's unusual that, unlike the Uffington White Horse, there is no reference to the Cerne Abbas Giant in Medieval documents. During the Civil War (1644 - 1660), Lord Holles was Lord of the Manor but his estate was sequestered and mismanaged by his steward. Maybe then his servants, in this period of chaos, cut the giant in the hillside.
> A local legend says that a real giant was killed on the hill and that the people from Cerne Abbas drew round the figure and marked him out on the hillside. Barren women were said to conceive soon after sleeping on the Giant's body, while young women wishing to keep their lovers faithful would walk around the figure three times. Another story ascribes the figure to the monks from the nearby abbey, who cut it as a joke against their abbot. The figure is kept free from grass by a scouring every seven years.
> 
> There are a lot of carvings in cliffs. The Uffington Horse is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Uffington white horse is undoubtedly Britain’s oldest and most famous hill figure, which has recently been dated at 3000 years old by the Oxford Archeological Unit. 1000 years older than previously thought. This the oldest hill figure and inspired the creation of many of the other white horses although and particularly its closeness to Uffington castle may have inspired the creation of the first Westbury horse by Bratton camp, which also faced right. The earliest reference to it was in in the 1070's when white horse hill was mentioned, the first actual reference to the horse itself was in 1190.
> 
> The horse is unique in its features, the horse being a very long sleek disjointed figure and this leads some to believe it represents the mythical dragon that St. George slain on the adjacent Dragon hill or even his horse. However others believe it represents a Celtic horse goddess Epona, known to represent fertility, healing and death. It may have been created to be worshipped in religious ceremonies. Similar horses feature in Celtic jewelry and there is also evidence for horse worship in the Iron Age. The scouring of the horse is believed to have been a religious festival in later times, giving more creditability to the figure being of religious origin. Others believe that it commemorates Alfred’s victory over the Danes in 861 AD or that it was created in the seventh century by Hengist in the image of a horse on his standard, however the recent scientific data upon its age seem to discount these more modern theories. Several Iron age coins bearing representations of horses very similar to the Uffington horse have been found and would support the theory of the horse being from an earlier period than the seventh or eight centuries.
> 
> Also unusual is the fact that the horse faces to the right while all other horses and other animal hill figures face left, with three exceptions, the very first Westbury horse, the Osmington horse and the more modern Bulford Kiwi. The earliest record of the white horse is from Abingdon Abbey in the late 12th century, although white horse hill was mentioned a century earlier. There are many records after this period with a very good historical record from the 18th century in which the horse has changed little in appearance from then to the present day. There were occasions when the horse became overgrown, 1880 for example and was in danger of being lost like some of the other hill figures. There is no danger of this happening now, with English Heritage caring for this Ancient monument.
> 
> 
> We are not far from Stonehenge and just at the top of the hill, are the 'rings' which are an ancient iron age fort.
> 
> I will admit that I find when in the US being told that a property is 100 years old amusing - the house next to us is mentioned in the Domesday Book (1066) which means there has always been a dwelling there.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter you are so lucky. I hope to one day come visit. I want to go to Scotland too and see the Castles. I almost made it when my daughter competed in Highland dancing but we never made it that far.


----------



## Foxhunter

This is just the other side of the hill, Milton Abbey, once a private dwelling, now boarding school.


----------



## Foxhunter

I had a friend visit today, she has two designer dogs, Dolly, a pug x Lhaso Apso and Sugar, a Chihuahua X Miniature Pincer
Sugar is tiny, she weighs just 2 lbs but is very feisty without being spoilt. Not at all snappy but holds her own with the other dogs.

My routine in the afternoon is to see to the horses and then feed the dogs. In the winter this means getting them all in if they have been turned out which the youngsters always are.

One afternoon Ness was here and offered to go let the youngsters in. (They come in loose) She went down the track whilst I was in the barn waiting for them to come up. 
The dogs were all hanging around, waiting for me to walk back up to the house. Four dogs were sat on the edge of the concrete and start of the track just waiting for the babies to come in.
All of a sudden I heard Ness yelling at the top of her voice "Run Sugar, RUN!" 
She repeated this several times and next thing was Sugar came at full gallop up the track, past the other four sat there, they all turned their heads following her but not moving. Sugar went past me, Ness was still screaming "Run Sugar, RUN!"
Sugar went round the side of the barn and was peeping around the corner as the youngsters came trotting up the track, walking when they get to the concrete and go into the loose barn. 
Sugar had been on the ground when Ness let the electro fence down and the youngsters decided to chase Sugar. They know better and it was more a curiosity thing because they initially rushed and then trotted as normal up the track.

I could hardly move for laughing more at the expression on the other dog's faces as Sugar ran past them.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> This is just the other side of the hill, Milton Abbey, once a private dwelling, now boarding school.



Simply awesome!


----------



## Country Woman

those castles are incredible 
would love to see them someday


----------



## Mellow Mel

Foxhunter....as I am a huge Downton Abbey fan...loving those pics! I did a semester at Regents College in London and then dragged my husband back ten years later and did a long trip through the northern country and up to Scotland. Cannot wait to get back!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I have never been outside of Canada 
I have been to Edmonton, Calgary and Ottawa


----------



## DressageDreamer

Country Woman said:


> those castles are incredible
> would love to see them someday


 After doing an ancestry search, I have found that my distant ancestors in England had castles in England, Wales and Scotland. I have pictures of them but would love to go see them in person!! Some are almost completely destroyed.
What I want to know is.....how did my family go from being dukes, lords, knights, etc to where I am today? Hardly seems fair


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> This is just the other side of the hill, Milton Abbey, once a private dwelling, now boarding school.


Beautiful! Reminds me of something right out of a Jane Austen novel. I don't remember where it's located, but have you ever visited Chatsworth House? Was used in the latest make of "Pride and Prejudice" (Keira Knightly, Matthew Macfadyn) as the home of Mr. Darcy. Amazing architecture! Although these are stunning, I've always been drawn to the quaint little villages if I were to visit England - my husband's ancestry is apparantly near York, in the village of Askham, and it would be neat to see it! and of course I would head straight to the Lake District to see Hilltop Farm!


----------



## Northernstar

Mellow Mel said:


> Foxhunter....as I am a huge Downton Abbey fan...loving those pics! I did a semester at Regents College in London and then dragged my husband back ten years later and did a long trip through the northern country and up to Scotland. Cannot wait to get back!!!!


Would love to visit Scotland and Wales - I love rugged, scenic terrain which is why we're so happy where we are located now - lots of lighthouses, but no castles on jagged cliffs


----------



## DressageDreamer

In the 1268 the castle passed to the Clifford family, the barons de Clifford, who also owned Brougham Castle in the area. Robert Clifford (my 19th great grandfather) began to enlarge and improve the castle, building the circular tower atde the south east corner, known as Clifford's Tower, around 1300. A new upper hall, and associated chambers, was built by his grandson Roger (my 17th great grandfather) around 1350. The Cliffords lived here until Christmas 1521, when fire again destroyed the castle.
After lying derelict for nearly 140 years, Lady Anne Clifford began a programme of repairs and rebuilding at Brough in 1659. A stone plaque commemorating her efforts was erected in 1663. She spent considerable periods of time here, but after her death in 1676 the castle ceased to be occupied.

Following the death of Anne Clifford, the castle passed to the earls of Thanet, who made their home at Appleby Castle in Appleby-in-Westmorland. Brough castle began to decline accordingly. A sale was held in 1715, raising £55 from the auctioning of the roof and fittings. Much of the stone was plundered, mostly in 1763 when Brough mill was built. Even the commemorative plaque was reused, under the water-wheel.
An engraving of 1739 by the Buck Brothers shows Brough Castle still standing, but by the time it came under the protection of the Ministry of Works in 1920, it was only just saved from total collapse. It is now cared for by English Heritage.


----------



## Foxhunter

No need to go to Scotland or Wales, come down this way! There are plenty of castles, cathedrals, ancient monuments, beautiful scenery and welcoming locals. 

This is a slide show of the Isle of Wight.
Views :: Isle of Wight 1 slideshow by Foxhunter49 - Photobucket

Weather is unpredictable - the rough sea and the calm ones were taken with less than a week apart!


----------



## Foxhunter

Stourhead - Visitor information - National Trust

This is another local place, the most beautiful gardens.

Also Longleat. 
Luxury and unusual wedding venues Wiltshire, conference venue Wiltshire – Longleat House - Longleat Safari & Adventure Park

Not forgetting Salisbury Cathederal and Stonehenge
Stonehenge | English Heritage

There are some very pretty village around here - a lot of thatched cottages dating back to goodness knows when. Beamed walls and ceilings, low ceilings as people were a lot shorter back then.


----------



## Country Woman

I would love to go to Ireland


----------



## Country Woman

I like how green the grass is and how pretty it is


----------



## With Grace

All these castle pics remind me of my trip to Ireland many years ago...my great uncle lived in a smaller castle...not much of it was used, and the parts that werent were guaranteed full of ghosts LOL!


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> Stourhead - Visitor information - National Trust
> 
> This is another local place, the most beautiful gardens.
> 
> Also Longleat.
> Luxury and unusual wedding venues Wiltshire, conference venue Wiltshire – Longleat House - Longleat Safari & Adventure Park
> 
> Not forgetting Salisbury Cathederal and Stonehenge
> Stonehenge | English Heritage
> 
> There are some very pretty village around here - a lot of thatched cottages dating back to goodness knows when. Beamed walls and ceilings, low ceilings as people were a lot shorter back then.


Very lovely! Longleat House is similar to the aforementioned Chatsworth House from "Pride and Prejudice" which I enjoy mostly for Miss Elizabeth's love of walking, and Mr. Darcy's love of horses - both are fond activities


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I like how green the grass is and how pretty it is


Apparantly the green is due to the temperate climate - I love the celtic music derived from there as well - Enya, Loreena McKennitt, etc... P.S. Have you seen the movie, "Far and Away"? You'd love it!! Lots of horses too, which is quite a bonus!!!


----------



## farmpony84

...I planted pretty plants in a pot... I geuss it's not so pretty as a castle huh?


----------



## Northernstar

I think it's beautiful! Due to our cold climate I can't even think about planting my flowers - Then the first week of June says, "It's time!" I love my woodland country living


----------



## Ladytrails

Beautiful, Farmpony! I could probably put them into the dirt but the trick is to know which plants look well together -- you nailed it!  

Foxhunter - again, your pictures are awesome! My ancestors are Scotch-Irish (Houston, with ruins of a castle in an area named Hugh's Town) and English (Tarwater and Smith). I am hoping to get to the UK someday for a trip through the beautiful countryside; you have whetted my appetite even further. We had planned to do so in 2001, but the tragedy on 9-11 caused my DH to greatly prefer to stay in the US....


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone
hope you all well 
love reading all your stories


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> ...I planted pretty plants in a pot... I geuss it's not so pretty as a castle huh?


It looks better than any of ours, they are all empty still! 
There is still a danger of frost and the plants are nothing but tiny plugs. 

I set out with the intention of having a colour scheme but it just doesn't work that way.
You can bet that I either get the colours muddled or, have a few plants over and shove them in anywhere.

Castles might look fantastic but they are cold and draughty placed to live in!
Can you imagine the heating bills? Heck, think of the housework. 

I am very naughty in that when I go anywhere and see something I like I will take a cutting. 
Darn dogs were pestering me for going out. Don't think they wanted to potty but no sign of anything amiss.


----------



## Country Woman

I love the castles in your country


----------



## Stan

Day break and looking out at the country about to be covered. Three days over Easter trekking, getting ready for a trek in the far north next weekend. Stella has not done much work over the past 6 months. My last post I had to walk her then use a plastic water pipe as a behaviour correction device. But this weekend she could not be faulted, did all I asked of her and she was very tired as the rides were over hill country but designed to lift her fittness level. As she is shoe less when we hit a road I lead her. Well the doctor did say I needed to walk more.

Stella even got her hind legs caught in wire, no panic, she stood and allowed me to untangle her. She then got her lead caught in a front leg same no issue. All I can say is, What a horse.


----------



## Stan

What a horse. I am feeling very proud of her performance over the three days hard riding. When considering the behavour over the past year or so which has been difficult to say the least. Now and again a glimps of a good horse would show its self and that has now been proven, even against the opinion of others. It just goes to show some times one has to stick to gut feelings and don't give up on the horse because while we are testing it out perhaps it is also testing us.

On the other hand I wonder what she has instore for me next weekend.:shock: 

Could not get two photos in the one post.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan, I can only think of one thing to say in response to what she has in store next, who knows, she is a MARE.
I have one too. LOL.

I love the castles I would love to explore one...maybe stay overnight and see if it's haunted. 

FarmPony: That is lovely. Want to come landscape my place?


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> View attachment 94117
> 
> Day break and looking out at the country about to be covered. Three days over Easter trekking, getting ready for a trek in the far north next weekend. Stella has not done much work over the past 6 months. My last post I had to walk her then use a plastic water pipe as a behaviour correction device. But this weekend she could not be faulted, did all I asked of her and she was very tired as the rides were over hill country but designed to lift her fittness level. As she is shoe less when we hit a road I lead her. Well the doctor did say I needed to walk more.
> 
> Stella even got her hind legs caught in wire, no panic, she stood and allowed me to untangle her. She then got her lead caught in a front leg same no issue. All I can say is, What a horse.


What a good, sweet horse, Stan! And as for this view - gorgeous!!! This is _exactly _what I see standing on my front deck!!! The only difference is our hills are heavily covered with pines. Makes you feel blessed every day of your life, doesn't it


----------



## Foxhunter

OK Stan, when can I come stay?

I read a book a few months ago called "A River Ruled My Life" all about a city woman marrying a rancher whose place you couldn't get to at many times of the year because of the depth of the river.

I loved it, a hard life but one she loved.

*CW & Susan* come stay then you will see for yourselves!

Weather has been what we would call normal for April, heavy showers on and off all day. Not a lot of rain in them but enough to make the fields very greasy. 

I have been running the three year olds and yearlings together. want to start breaking the older ones - about time they had something done to them! So, this morning we went out to bring the older ones in. No problems, the yearlings were a bit upset at being left on their own and were cantering up and down the 4'6" railed fence. 

Went out this evening to feed them and give them some hay and found that two were in the wrong field. The only way they could have got through was to jump. No rails were down so I am quite impressed. They stayed near their correct paddock as the third was in there on her own. 

The youngsters all had bridles on for the first time today, didn't do anything else with them but will start them lungeing tomorrow.

Off to get something to eat!


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
hope everyone is fine


----------



## With Grace

Well, I have some news! I hate to jinx myself, but, I think this mare is the one. Rode her for the first time today, and we just clicked. Once I make my decision for sure, I'll give you guys all the details. I'm going to ride her again on Thursday, and I think a vet check will happen early next week. 

I've been walking on cloud 9 since I got home, and have a perma grin


----------



## farmpony84

Awesome! The girl that rides my hunt pony I think is going to sweet briar. She may take my hunt pony with her if he meets there approval... what a great adventure that will be for him!


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Well, I have some news! I hate to jinx myself, but, I think this mare is the one. Rode her for the first time today, and we just clicked. Once I make my decision for sure, I'll give you guys all the details. I'm going to ride her again on Thursday, and I think a vet check will happen early next week.
> 
> I've been walking on cloud 9 since I got home, and have a perma grin


good for you Grace look forward to see some 
pictures


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, I'm not going to wish you luck, so as not to jinx this for you. Keeping fingers quietly but firmly crossed....


----------



## maisie

ditto! Everything crossed.


----------



## Northernstar

Yay Grace!!! Best of luck!! CW - how's everything going with your horse search? I may have missed some posts, but always thinking about you!!
I have a teensy favor to ask you guys - whoever sees this today, will you please wish me luck with finally getting the exterior of the horse shed sided? Eeeek, have I been patient, and finally had to ask another company to come and get it done! Details later, but I think today is the day! Will be here in 5 min. better get out there.... Thanks guys!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hoping you get the shed siding done. We painted the fascia boards on my shed a couple of days ago. Now I have to put up the brackets so I can hang the headstalls, etc. We did put the saddle racks in-looks so nice.


----------



## candandy49

Just popping in to "Hello and Good Morning to You All!! :hug::hug:


----------



## Ladytrails

Northernstar said:


> Yay Grace!!! Best of luck!! CW - how's everything going with your horse search? I may have missed some posts, but always thinking about you!!
> I have a teensy favor to ask you guys - whoever sees this today, will you please wish me luck with finally getting the exterior of the horse shed sided? Eeeek, have I been patient, and finally had to ask another company to come and get it done! Details later, but I think today is the day! Will be here in 5 min. better get out there.... Thanks guys!


Good luck, hope this company is the one. Why do the last few things always take the longest, so that nothing is every totally "done"? I hope you're a happy camper at the end of the day today!


----------



## outnabout

Thanks for the pics, everyone!
My father's side of the family is Scots-Irish but we are not sure from where.
On the other hand, my mother's side has been traced back to the late 1700's when a relative sailed on the ship "Amitié" from Brest, France to the U.S. I've spent a lot of time in France but have never been to Great Britain other than through Heathrow several times. I really love the heavy Celtic influence in Bretagne in France. Maybe one of these days I will make it to Ireland and London.


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> Yay Grace!!! Best of luck!! CW - how's everything going with your horse search? I may have missed some posts, but always thinking about you!!
> I have a teensy favor to ask you guys - whoever sees this today, will you please wish me luck with finally getting the exterior of the horse shed sided? Eeeek, have I been patient, and finally had to ask another company to come and get it done! Details later, but I think today is the day! Will be here in 5 min. better get out there.... Thanks guys!



Good luck today - hope your shed gets finished for you!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Northernstar 
I am still waiting back from these people


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Northernstar
> I am still waiting back from these people



Hey CW did you see this ad???
HORSE FOR LEASE!!! 150$month!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gee, that sounds pretty nice, hope she sees it.


----------



## Nine

Foxhunter, Thanks for the short tours of your area. It's all soooo pretty. I'd love to come visit. I don't need to see cities, but I would love to see your countryside. And you're right. Your history is so long and interesting. I do like learning anyone's history. If I ever make it over the Big Pond, I'll give you a holler.
CW any news yet on the Arabs & QH? (I hope I didn't miss a post!).
With Grace, I'm really happy for you. I will just say spend as much time with her as possible. Try her on some new things she may not have seen, and see her reactions. Like a plastic bag hung up in a tree, etc. Just see how she reacts. And SEND A PICTURE!!! I'm dying to see her.
Northernstar, I hope your shed is sided by now, and you are sitting on your deck admiring it. Send a pic also.
I'm going to see Teddy again on sunday, but will be working with Kumar today. I sure miss Teddy. He is so friendly, that Kumars more urbane attitude is a little off putting. I'm glad he's Paul's horse, not mine. He's a little too reserved for me. Must be the Thouroughbred in him. I'll let you know if he is good or a stinker. He does like his way. I can't wait until Paul puts up the round pen. Hurry.


----------



## With Grace

Nine said:


> With Grace, I'm really happy for you. I will just say spend as much time with her as possible. Try her on some new things she may not have seen, and see her reactions. Like a plastic bag hung up in a tree, etc. Just see how she reacts. And SEND A PICTURE!!! I'm dying to see her.


I really am dying to show her to you guys...I will just as soon as we make the offer and have her vetted, and money changes hands and I know for sure she's mine.

The first day I walked her all over the farm, she was so sensible! She saw turkeys and chickens being erratic, we walked past a tarp on the ground that lifted up in the air in the breeze and she turned to look at it, then decided it was nothing and grab a mouth of grass. Grace would have trampled me down trying to get away from that! 

She is underweight and shedding in big patches and not been clipped - she's not in show condition yet (I'm looking past that as I know how gorgeous she can become with some groceries and TLC and supplements) If all goes well, I am hoping to show in August.


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Northernstar
> I am still waiting back from these people


Sorry to hear you're still waiting to hear back...its so frustrating to be so excited about something and have to sit back and wait!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace, this is so much fun. I am glad you are sharing this with all of us!
Country Woman, I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## farmpony84

My finger hurts. I'm sleepy. I'm whiney. I have to pee. I want to go home. It's cold outside. My dog needs a bath. I have strawberry stuck in my teeth. My diet coke is warm and I'm CRANKY!


----------



## Country Woman

Awe sorry you are not having a good day

I still have not heard from the people with the horses 
I hope to hear something next week


----------



## farmpony84

next week is a long time away!


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> next week is a long time away!



No it isn't it is only seven sleepings at the most!


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> No it isn't it is only seven sleepings at the most!


It's like 6 sunrises and 7 sunsets!


----------



## texasgal

LOL ... poor farmpony ... {{hugs}}

I know, I know .. you probably don't want to be touched right now either!

*smile*


----------



## farmpony84

....Fart....


----------



## texasgal

BWA HA HA HA ... did I squeeze too hard?


----------



## farmpony84

*snif* I smell roses!


----------



## texasgal

Well, of course you do! Super Moderator farts always smell like roses .. hehe


----------



## With Grace

farmpony84 said:


> My finger hurts. I'm sleepy. I'm whiney. I have to pee. I want to go home. It's cold outside. My dog needs a bath. I have strawberry stuck in my teeth. My diet coke is warm and I'm CRANKY!


A warm Diet Coke is enough to ruin an entire day...


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm.... thats not what I smell


----------



## texasgal

Oh ... wait .... this is the thread for MATURE people ....

oooopppps!

*snicker*


----------



## Foxhunter

farmpony84 said:


> My finger hurts. I'm sleepy. I'm whiney. I have to pee. I want to go home. It's cold outside. My dog needs a bath. I have strawberry stuck in my teeth. My diet coke is warm and I'm CRANKY!


I feel a bit like you except that I am home! 

Farriers were here early this morning. I had all the horses in before 7 a.m. That was fine and dandy if I wasn't suck a numbskull!

I opened the loose barn door to bring the three year olds in - they come in loose as it saves time! Only trouble was I had left the little side door open so, they came in fine and went straight out again! They disappeared up the drive and as Ron had brought my paper early, the gates were open.
Luckily they decided to go visit Oli and Mickey in their field the track of which leads to the arena. 
I had jumped onto the ATV to go shut the gates so when they went into the arena I turned it around to shut them in there. By the time I had turned so they had come out. Two went into the front field and when the third came up the track the two turned around and came out of the field - luckily the one on the drive also turned and back into the arena they went.
I closed the gates and as I came back down the drive so they came out and all three into the front field whereby I closed the gate!

All my fault for not closing the side door.

After I had sorted the farriers out with cups of tea and bacon and egg baps, I left them to get on with shoeing (eight sets) whilst I went into the greenhouse to pot up a load of plug plants. 
Eight sacks of compost later and goodness knows how many trays of tiny plug plants, they are now all in larger trays, well the ones I did are - there are still plenty more that need doing! My back aches and I was bored out of my mind. 
(That made me wonder so I just added it up that I repotted 2,500 + plants.)
No wonder I found it boringly back breaking!)

I do not drink coke in any form or shape, cannot stand the stuff! Only cold drink I ever have is water or fruit juice. Rest of the time it is tea.

I reckon horses are easier than gardening!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> I feel a bit like you except that I am home!
> 
> Farriers were here early this morning. I had all the horses in before 7 a.m. That was fine and dandy if I wasn't suck a numbskull!
> 
> I opened the loose barn door to bring the three year olds in - they come in loose as it saves time! Only trouble was I had left the little side door open so, they came in fine and went straight out again! They disappeared up the drive and as Ron had brought my paper early, the gates were open.
> Luckily they decided to go visit Oli and Mickey in their field the track of which leads to the arena.
> I had jumped onto the ATV to go shut the gates so when they went into the arena I turned it around to shut them in there. By the time I had turned so they had come out. Two went into the front field and when the third came up the track the two turned around and came out of the field - luckily the one on the drive also turned and back into the arena they went.
> I closed the gates and as I came back down the drive so they came out and all three into the front field whereby I closed the gate!
> 
> All my fault for not closing the side door.
> 
> *After I had sorted the farriers out with cups of tea and bacon and egg baps,* I left them to get on with shoeing (eight sets) whilst I went into the greenhouse to pot up a load of plug plants.
> Eight sacks of compost later and goodness knows how many trays of tiny plug plants, they are now all in larger trays, well the ones I did are - there are still plenty more that need doing! My back aches and I was bored out of my mind.
> (That made me wonder so I just added it up that I repotted 2,500 + plants.)
> No wonder I found it boringly back breaking!)
> 
> I do not drink coke in any form or shape, cannot stand the stuff! Only cold drink I ever have is water or fruit juice. Rest of the time it is tea.
> 
> I reckon horses are easier than gardening!



I better not let my farrier see this or she will expect me to start cooking for her lol


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter65 said:


> I better not let my farrier see this or she will expect me to start cooking for her lol


My farrier is really one of the best. He is a Kiwi, so speaks funny. He usually has three apprentices on the go. 
All farriers here have to pass the examinations before they can shoe a horse and that is four years of training with testing and exams twice a year at the Worshipful Farriers place.

I look after them well. Andy can pick and choose his clients so, as he is a keeper, I supply them with tea, baps if they are here early, cake in the afternoon. He stands for no nonsense with the horses but has endless patience with the youngsters. He is excellent at corrective shoeing and no more expensive than any other.

The other great thing about him is that I can call him and say that I need him to do three horses and he is here usually Wednesday or Thursday and if a horse casts a shoe then he will be down the next day, or even the same day to put another on, usually either very early morning or at the end of the day.

I think that deserves looking after!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> My farrier is really one of the best. He is a Kiwi, so speaks funny. He usually has three apprentices on the go.
> All farriers here have to pass the examinations before they can shoe a horse and that is four years of training with testing and exams twice a year at the Worshipful Farriers place.
> 
> I look after them well. Andy can pick and choose his clients so, as he is a keeper, I supply them with tea, baps if they are here early, cake in the afternoon. He stands for no nonsense with the horses but has endless patience with the youngsters. He is excellent at corrective shoeing and no more expensive than any other.
> 
> The other great thing about him is that I can call him and say that I need him to do three horses and he is here usually Wednesday or Thursday and if a horse casts a shoe then he will be down the next day, or even the same day to put another on, usually either very early morning or at the end of the day.
> 
> I think that deserves looking after!



Wow he sounds awesome. My farrier is pretty awesome too, for a younger woman she certainly knows her stuff. When I first adopted Hunter both of his front legs were twisted because of the poor trimmings he had had. Fortunately he was still growing but it took almost a year of corrective trimming and now his legs are straight. Maybe if I had Hunter at home it would be different, wait.. I KNOW it would be different. Somehow I think she would always show up around dinner time. Especially when I am making chili lol.


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Sorry to hear you're still waiting to hear back...its so frustrating to be so excited about something and have to sit back and wait!


Boy if that hasn't been the story of my life for almost 3 weeks!! haha


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> Awe sorry you are not having a good day
> 
> I still have not heard from the people with the horses
> I hope to hear something next week


I hope so too!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Wow, everyone, thankyou for good wishes coming this way today because it worked!! It's almost 7 p.m. and I feel exhausted but elated!!!! The shed is 99% beautifully sided!! Beige with forest green trim to now match the house and pole barn. They have to come back in the morning to finish the rest, but will only be about 2 hrs. The reason why something that sounds so simple is such a big deal, is that I had Home Depot deliver all the materials 3 wks ago, and the original construction guy thought he could do it in no time in the evenings. The problem was, he works 50 hrs a week, and every time he said he could come out, he ended up working over at the other site. Etc, etc....We've all been there at some point. So, since about a zillion posts ago I said, "You guys I'm so excited..." I've been looking at a raw wood exterior, and a pile of materials. I'm the most patient person in the world, but a few nights ago while giving Star her night feed, I sat on the mounting stool and began to cry, and she came over and gave me nudges and kisses.... My wonderful, loving husband who supports me in everything felt sooo bad! He works a very challenging job outdoors 40+ hrs/ week and could have done it, but _he's deathly afraid of horses_!! He's a hunting/fishing/ rugged outdoorsman, but has never been exposed to them. He loves Star and gives her a carrot every day after work, and lets me do/buy anything for her without question. So, to make this long story short*, *two construction guys from an excellent company were here all day, and did over and above!!! Just a tad more in the morning, then it's finally, finally finished!


----------



## farmpony84

I thought a kiwi was a fruit...

I'm glad your shed is almost done! Yeah....!

My finger still hurts and I just realized I forgot to drink my rockstar energy drink at work today! But I did cook dinner and read a smut magazine. Oh... And I let the dog lick my plate (which drives husband insane) so my day is better!


----------



## Northernstar

Ladytrails said:


> Good luck, hope this company is the one. Why do the last few things always take the longest, so that nothing is every totally "done"? I hope you're a happy camper at the end of the day today!


You literally hit the "nail on the head!" haha Her shed is well built, warm and spacious, and so decked out inside, and we knew having the exterior sided would have to wait until spring. Then when the materials finally arrived 3 wks ago, it has been like daily _pulling teeth to get it put on!!!_ Promise after promise that "I'll be there today to work on it".... But I'm so grateful for today's accomplishment!


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I feel a bit like you except that I am home!
> 
> Farriers were here early this morning. I had all the horses in before 7 a.m. That was fine and dandy if I wasn't suck a numbskull!
> 
> I opened the loose barn door to bring the three year olds in - they come in loose as it saves time! Only trouble was I had left the little side door open so, they came in fine and went straight out again! They disappeared up the drive and as Ron had brought my paper early, the gates were open.
> Luckily they decided to go visit Oli and Mickey in their field the track of which leads to the arena.
> I had jumped onto the ATV to go shut the gates so when they went into the arena I turned it around to shut them in there. By the time I had turned so they had come out. Two went into the front field and when the third came up the track the two turned around and came out of the field - luckily the one on the drive also turned and back into the arena they went.
> I closed the gates and as I came back down the drive so they came out and all three into the front field whereby I closed the gate!
> 
> All my fault for not closing the side door.
> 
> After I had sorted the farriers out with cups of tea and bacon and egg baps, I left them to get on with shoeing (eight sets) whilst I went into the greenhouse to pot up a load of plug plants.
> Eight sacks of compost later and goodness knows how many trays of tiny plug plants, they are now all in larger trays, well the ones I did are - there are still plenty more that need doing! My back aches and I was bored out of my mind.
> (That made me wonder so I just added it up that I repotted 2,500 + plants.)
> No wonder I found it boringly back breaking!)
> 
> I do not drink coke in any form or shape, cannot stand the stuff! Only cold drink I ever have is water or fruit juice. Rest of the time it is tea.
> 
> I reckon horses are easier than gardening!


Oh, the perils to be had for not closing the side door


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar - Yay! for you and your shed! Hope you post some pics of the finished product and Star enjoying her new digs...


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW did you see this ad???
> HORSE FOR LEASE!!! 150$month!


Thank you for sending me this 
I emailed her this afternoon so hopefully will hear back 
from her


----------



## Country Woman

I went to see a friend of mine who's son brought over some vegetables 
for his mom so she called me to ask me if I would like some 
so I went over and I saw my daughter as well


----------



## Stan

Kiwi's do not talk funny. The last time I heard one talk was after, an after ride function. My task at the function was to make sure the wine was up to standard. 

New Zealanders they talk funny, but perhaps that is because most of us have heard the kiwi now and again.

With that I will retire to pack the truck ready for another two day trek this weekend.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> My farrier is really one of the best. He is a Kiwi, so speaks funny.
> 
> No we dont


----------



## candandy49

My husband could use some prayers and positive thoughts today. He is scheduled for an invasive test procedure of his Liver and Pancreas today. We were told the results won't be known for 9-10 days. Max, my husband is 71 and has a pacemaker/defrillator implant. The procedure is risky and with his health issues it hopefully will go well.


----------



## Stan

candandy49 said:


> My husband could use some prayers and positive thoughts today. He is scheduled for an invasive test procedure of his Liver and Pancreas today. We were told the results won't be known for 9-10 days. Max, my husband is 71 and has a pacemaker/defrillator implant. The procedure is risky and with his health issues it hopefully will go well.


You have my best wishes and positive thoughts. With what you have described the pacemaker and all, Max is the kind who will be around for some time yet. Some of us old farts tend to hang around.


----------



## Paint pony

Candy 49,

I hope all goes well for your husband. Please know that you are both in my thoughts and prayers. Take care.


----------



## With Grace

candandy49 said:


> My husband could use some prayers and positive thoughts today. He is scheduled for an invasive test procedure of his Liver and Pancreas today. We were told the results won't be known for 9-10 days. Max, my husband is 71 and has a pacemaker/defrillator implant. The procedure is risky and with his health issues it hopefully will go well.


Keeping you and your hubby in my thoughts today, hope everything goes well and you get the results quickly.


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> Kiwi's do not talk funny. The last time I heard one talk was after, an after ride function. My task at the function was to make sure the wine was up to standard.
> 
> New Zealanders they talk funny, but perhaps that is because most of us have heard the kiwi now and again.
> 
> With that I will retire to pack the truck ready for another two day trek this weekend.


I'm still trying to figure out what a Kiwi is...but I have to say your task at the function was very important, I hope you took it quite seriously. I am placed with that task at many neighborhood functions, they keep asking me to volunteer for it, I must be really good at it!:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

candandy-thoughts & best wishes are definetly coming to you & your husband on this trying day. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Hunter65

Best wishes to both you and your husband today!


----------



## texasgal

Kiwi - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_(people)

Also praying for your husband candandy......


----------



## farmpony84

Thinking about you Candy. Come back and give us an update when you can.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hums going up for Max and Candy from this side of the pond.

Interesting day today. I started on the three three year old horses. A filly and two geldings.

The filly family line I have had for three generations and usually they run true to form. She did! Bold brash and determined that she knew what she wanted to do was right and what I was asking was a good reason to show me that she would not comply with out saying "Yes but, I would rather do this!" or "What will you do if I try and pull to the gate?" 
When things didn't work her way she went around on the lunge like she had been doing it for a week.
The next gelding was just plain stubborn, it took me 10 minutes to get him out of the barn - he didn't want to leave his friends, but he too was soon walking and trotting in both directions. Oddly he preferred the right rein to the left.

I must have saved the best until last!
Of the tree he is the most compliant of the three but, I am not fooled as to being lulled into false expectations!
Was I right or was I right?

I cannot tell you or even begin to count how many horses I have started in my life but it is well into the hundreds - but I have never had a horse behave as he did.

I start them lungeing by first walking them around the arena and gradually move away from them so they are a few feet away from me and then bring them around on a circle around me. This is, to start with fairly tight at a walk but if the start to trot I will let them out and keep them going with flicking the whip at them to keep them out and going forward.
Sox decided that my space was his and kept barging into me when I was just leading him, that sorted he began to walk around me then decided that this was definitely not for him. He tried getting his head away from me and when that didn't work, he was walking around slamming his front feet down and grinding his teeth, shaking his head and generally thinking that the world was against him. He tried stopping and planting, I just let him stand there to think things over. He put his head down and was rubbing his nose in the sand and rubber surface, he slammed his feet down again and again - sheer temper. I just gave a tug on the line (I use a lunge caveson so the lead is from their nose for better control) for him t raise his head. He turned his head looked at me and half reared. This I will not tolerate so he got a stinging flick with the whip across his back legs. He shot forward and started to plunge. I just kept him moving in circle and let him get on with it,. He was using more energy than me (though I was working hard holding him!) He went around a couple of times and then had barely stopped before he threw himself up into a full rear. One hard pull on the line and he was over backwards. He quickly got to his feet and looked at me with eyes open wide - I asked him to walk on and he went around the best of the lot.

I have never had a horse that got into such a tantrum at the start of lungeing as he did! He was dripping sweat before he had really done any work. I was dripping sweat when he had!

When I went to do him over this afternoon he was exhausted, not so much physically as mentally. Tomorrow will be interesting but, I expect them to not try it on as much. 

The problem lies with the three having always run together so when one goes away from the others there is quite a bit of noise.

What with being pulled around by them and then riding twice after not riding for a month, I know I am going to ache tomorrow!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Time for a nice soak in a hot tub of Epsom Salts? You had quite a day!


----------



## Country Woman

candandy49 said:


> My husband could use some prayers and positive thoughts today. He is scheduled for an invasive test procedure of his Liver and Pancreas today. We were told the results won't be known for 9-10 days. Max, my husband is 71 and has a pacemaker/defrillator implant. The procedure is risky and with his health issues it hopefully will go well.



I am going to pray for your husband and you as well today 
I pray for comfort for you both 
and a good out come on the tests


----------



## Country Woman

I am keeping my fingers crossed on the horse leases


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a Kiwi is...but I have to say your task at the function was very important, I hope you took it quite seriously. I am placed with that task at many neighborhood functions, they keep asking me to volunteer for it, I must be really good at it!:lol:


"A Kiwi". Flightless bird, comes out at night.
"A Bird" two legged creature that has feathers and can fly, slang word for the female of the human species.
"Wine" Causes some to hear the Kiwi bird talk.

That should clear up the confusion.

On a more serious note Kiwi is the New Zealand iconic flightless bird, seen only at night.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan is a kiwi - because he comes from New Zealand.

Informally a New Zealander especially a soldier or sportsman (or woman).


----------



## Country Woman

Kiwi is also a fruit


----------



## farmpony84

green furry fruit....


----------



## Hunter65

farmpony84 said:


> green furry fruit....



Yummy


----------



## Northernstar

Candy, Just hopped on the forum and will have prayers and wishes for good results coming your way


----------



## Nine

Candandy, I'm sending good wishes, prayers that things go well for your husband and you. Please let us know how it turns out, when you have time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Northernstar

Sorry for the double post! Only have time for a few minutes here - I'm thrilled to say that the exterior of Star's shed was finished today!! I'm so happy to finally have this project done, and they did an excellent job! I changed my avatar briefly to show what you've been cheering me on about, and I thank you  One more thing - I asked her permission last night to share something awesome with you guys! A while ago I was on the same thread as DraftyAiresMum, and she said something about making a bracelet. I asked her about it, and come to find out she makes these awesome braided bracelets with a charm and clasp out of the tail hair of your horse!! She sent me a photo, and it was cool - I placed my order, clipped a small piece from the underneath of Star's tail (not noticeable), chose a charm, told her my wrist size, sent it and she is working on it right now!!! I'll get a photo tonight of the progress! The simple ones are $15, and extra stuff would be $20. She wants to start a little side business doing this, and it is called, "Horses and Hearts". She may start a thread that will have photos of hers, mine, etc..... so neat! Meantime, if anyone's interested, pm me, and I'll give her email for this little business, and mine if you want.... Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Yummy


I enjoy kiwi fruit


----------



## Country Woman

so awesome 
I don't know why I have not heard from any of the 
horse leases yet


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Candy 49, thinking of you and yours. Exodus 15:2 "The Lord is my strength and my song." May the Lord sing for you and yours!


----------



## candandy49

Stan said:


> You have my best wishes and positive thoughts. With what you have described the pacemaker and all, Max is the kind who will be around for some time yet. Some of us old farts tend to hang around.


Stan, so very correct you are about "old farts" coming through the worst of illnesses. Max, at this point is one miserable person with having been filled with air to make room for the surgeon to put a stint in one of Max's bile ducts that was blocked. The anesthesia is making him sick, also. Tissue samples were taken for biopsy, but won't know results until next week.

Not bragging on myself, but I have nursed Max through having a five by-pass coronary heart surgery in 1992. A major collision with a deer on our Honda GoldWing back about 15 years ago. A diagnosis of Meningitis that I had to help adminster the strong antibiotic Rochephin back in the late 1990's.


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like the very essence of "For better or for worse, in sickness and in health", and with all the love in the world


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Kiwi is also a fruit





farmpony84 said:


> green furry fruit....


Ahhhh yes, in my family we call these "monkey nuts"


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter - what a rough day with those three horses! Sounds like you need a day at the spa and a nice long massage...

Candandy - so good to hear your hubby did ok today. Still sending up good thoughts that his biopsies come out ok.

Little update on my horse...we're heading to PPE with her on Monday! I rode today, she did really well, lovely canter. I rode in a curb rather than a snaffle today and she is super responsive. Hubby got to see me ride her for the first time. After I rode, we groomed her, and hubby said "if this is the one, and you want her, let's go for it" I was so thrilled! I found my horse! The sweetest mare I've ever met, and trained up through upper level dressage (we're still trying to determine how far, so far everything we have asked of her, she can do). I think by mid next week we will have the purchase complete!


----------



## farmpony84

My grandpa's name was Max... My kids name is Max... Love that name......


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Foxhunter - what a rough day with those three horses! Sounds like you need a day at the spa and a nice long massage...
> 
> Candandy - so good to hear your hubby did ok today. Still sending up good thoughts that his biopsies come out ok.
> 
> Little update on my horse...we're heading to PPE with her on Monday! I rode today, she did really well, lovely canter. I rode in a curb rather than a snaffle today and she is super responsive. Hubby got to see me ride her for the first time. After I rode, we groomed her, and hubby said "if this is the one, and you want her, let's go for it" I was so thrilled! I found my horse! The sweetest mare I've ever met, and trained up through upper level dressage (we're still trying to determine how far, so far everything we have asked of her, she can do). I think by mid next week we will have the purchase complete!


That's awesome!!!!! She sounds wonderful - I'll bet you can't wait


----------



## Nine

With Grace I'm so glad for you! It seems your search is over. Just what you had been looking for. It's so neat that your husband is so supportive of you. What is the mare's name? Will you change her name? What's her coloring? How tall is she? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes smoothly for you. What a happy time!
Foxhunter, I'd have loved to watch you work those green horses. I bet it was a sight. I can't blieve that little gelding had such a temper. It's comical now, but I can just see your face watching him. Too bad you don't have a video camera, when those kind of things are going on. I hope you get good rest. I don't think you need any sleep aids, with the work you do.


----------



## Nine

Hey Guys, sorry to double post. I just got word from the trainer that has Teddy. He is having a clinic on Sunday, and he thinks I might be able to ride for Judy Conger. She has ridden/trained with Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, John Lyons, Mark Rashid, Harry Whitney and Monty Foreman. Also, Hilda Gurney, Robert Dover, David DeWispelare, Heather Bender, Col Axel Steiner, Mary Wanless, Hans Senn and Nuno Olivero, Hoaken Thorn & Karl Milkoka. I don't know the English riders, but John Lyons' name stopped me and Buck and Ray. And Mitch said that the last time Pat Perrelli was in MN, he called her to have lunch. 
I'm nervous. She's gonna give me tips on my riding. Since I am self taught, no lessons, and I look like a drunk sailor on a horse, she may just say - you should take up knitting instead. ha ha. I'm looking forward to it. I'll let you know if she falls down laughing or not.


----------



## Northernstar

How exciting for you!! Good luck, and simply refuse to be nervous!! These are all humans just as human as you are


----------



## With Grace

Nine said:


> Hey Guys, sorry to double post. I just got word from the trainer that has Teddy. He is having a clinic on Sunday, and he thinks I might be able to ride for Judy Conger. She has ridden/trained with Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, John Lyons, Mark Rashid, Harry Whitney and Monty Foreman. Also, Hilda Gurney, Robert Dover, David DeWispelare, Heather Bender, Col Axel Steiner, Mary Wanless, Hans Senn and Nuno Olivero, Hoaken Thorn & Karl Milkoka. I don't know the English riders, but John Lyons' name stopped me and Buck and Ray. And Mitch said that the last time Pat Perrelli was in MN, he called her to have lunch.
> I'm nervous. She's gonna give me tips on my riding. Since I am self taught, no lessons, and I look like a drunk sailor on a horse, she may just say - you should take up knitting instead. ha ha. I'm looking forward to it. I'll let you know if she falls down laughing or not.


This sounds like an incredible opportunity! You'll have to share with us everything you learn!


----------



## With Grace

Nine said:


> With Grace I'm so glad for you! It seems your search is over. Just what you had been looking for. It's so neat that your husband is so supportive of you. What is the mare's name? Will you change her name? What's her coloring? How tall is she? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes smoothly for you. What a happy time!


Thanks!! She's a bay Morgan, 15.3 hh, sweet personality and likes to work, and so far seems easy going, responsive and perfect for me. I'll let you all know her name and share her pics as soon as she's mine. She has such a unique name I don't want to let it out until she's mine! I will be keeping her name, I love it, to me it is the perfect name for a dressage horse. I think I am going to show her in the Morgan as well as the open circuit...dressage as well as hunter pleasure. She sets her head perfectly for either, depending how you ask. She's so pretty to ride, now just need to get her body and coat back to show quality.


----------



## Country Woman

looking forward to seeing your horse with Grace


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> looking forward to seeing your horse with Grace


Thanks, and I love your new avatar pic, so cute!


----------



## Country Woman

those are my cousins rescue horses


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Thanks!! She's a bay Morgan, 15.3 hh, sweet personality and likes to work, and so far seems easy going, responsive and perfect for me. I'll let you all know her name and share her pics as soon as she's mine. She has such a unique name I don't want to let it out until she's mine! I will be keeping her name, I love it, to me it is the perfect name for a dressage horse. I think I am going to show her in the Morgan as well as the open circuit...dressage as well as hunter pleasure. She sets her head perfectly for either, depending how you ask. She's so pretty to ride, now just need to get her body and coat back to show quality.



Ooooh the anticipation... I can't stand it,now I am guessing names. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## texasgal

Good morning all!

Nine, this sounds like a wonderful opportunity for you .. you'll do great!

WG, I almost teared up when I read your excitement and referring to her as "your horse" .. nothing feels better .. Congratulations!

CW -- now we need to get you situated with a lease horse.....................


----------



## Country Woman

I called an owner last evening and left a message with her husband 
and the other one I have emailed so just waiting


----------



## Ladytrails

Hi, friends. I've been in DC on business travel since Wednesday, now sitting in the airport waiting on my flight back to "God's country...." My trip had the added benefit and joy of including a couple of evenings with my son and daughter-in-law who live here in DC. Lovely visits! DIL cooked a delish chicken dish for dinner on WEdnesday; yesterday they took me to see a condo that they have a contract pending for their first home. Very, very exciting times! They're so sweet - nervous about the big purchase, but so excited to have their own place that they can feel is "home." After the viewing, we went out for dinner at a local restaurant that was very good. (Oh, yes - the business conference was awesome, too!  )

With Grace, I can't wait to see pics and hear her name, and all the details. It sounds like you are holding your breath..... and like a kid at Christmas!

Country Woman, your horse lease people are really frustrating! I wonder if they are just finding 'takers' quickly so that the horses are spoken for and they are then being rude and not responding to you? Here near KC on our Craigslist postings, we find that by the time we get home and respond to the ad, we're already too late.... and often they don't reply once they have sold what they are selling. 

Farmpony, I just saw your post of a few days ago. I hope you're feeling better. If you were one of my horses, I would put you on pasture 'turnout' and maybe a little extra exercise to get the attitude adjusted! At the same time, I do have some sympathy for you. I have a zillion things to do, am not able to get them done, not feeling too energetic about it, but feeling guilty for not getting them done = cranky. 

Northernstar, the barn is awesome! Good for you!


----------



## Northernstar

Thankyou, Ladytrails! I'm so happy all is now finished!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time with your son and daughter-in-law. So neat that they're in the area where you had to travel for business. That couldn't have worked out better! I have two sons who are young men now, and if and when they marry someday, what a blessing it would be to have a nice daughter-in-law like that, and I have no doubts. Glad you had a good trip, and welcome back to God's country


----------



## Foxhunter

Just a quick update with the three youngsters!
Filly went well, she was really thinking about it all and tried to please, a little bit of "I want to do things my way." but generally she was trying hard and listening. 

Basil decided that going around in a circle was what I wanted so he would do it as fas as he could. He was in quite a sweat over it all, but he does have a good extended trot and a balanced canter on both reins. 
Sox never thought about rearing up nor getting in a strop but he did try hauling to the gate a couple of times and when that never worked copied Basil in going very fast. He moves very well and will have a wonderful balanced canter. 
He was very good and would have been better if he had engaged more than one brain cell and concentrated on me instead of calling to the other two.
Going back to the stable he totally forgot his manners and would not keep out of my space. He barged into me as I opened the gate, leading in he was trying to get ahead of me and is so supple he can bend his head right into me but keep going straight. This warranted me getting 'very' cross with him. Em was watching and said she wished she had the tone of voice I use! 
Sox had the choice of using his head and behaving or of me getting 'very, very' cross. I made him walk around the yard until he was doing it correctly. 

I was pleased with all three.

I was stiff this morning but it wore off. Only after Em and I had moved and repaired a chicken house did I feel stiff again. 

I did write a lot longer reply earlier but my PC crashed and I lost it all. 

More tomorrow morning. I am in for an early night - though it is already 10.40!

Night night all.


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman, your horse lease people are really frustrating! I wonder if they are just finding 'takers' quickly so that the horses are spoken for and they are then being rude and not responding to you? Here near KC on our Craigslist postings, we find that by the time we get home and respond to the ad, we're already too late.... and often they don't reply once they have sold what they are selling. 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page169/#ixzz1rxj4H9xr
​


----------



## Country Woman

sound like that could he happening to me too


----------



## oceanne

I adore blue roans.One of my best horses was one.Grullia is my other favorite.


----------



## myQHpaul

It's been a rough spring break for me but Sonny got me through the worst of it. My mom was vomiting blood Monday evening and was taken by ambulance to the ER. She was diagnosed 3 days later with a bleeding ulcer. My 9 year old labrador had her first seizure late Wednesday night scaring my husband and I to death. She cut her mouth on something and was coughing up blood. We rushed her to the local ER for bloodwork and x-rays and everything checked out okay. It may never happen again or may happen every few months but at least we are more prepared. My husband and I don't have children so our dogs and my horse certainly make up for it. 

I finally had a day without drama today and just spent an hour letting Sonny graze on the grass while I sat and relaxed. The day couldn't get any more beautiful with temps up in the 60's and sunny. Before I left, I gave him a huge hug and he hung his head over my shoulder as if to comfort me. I don't know what I would do without him.









The perfect view


----------



## Northernstar

So glad you had the chance to just sit and relax with your beloved horse


----------



## Country Woman

I am happy you were able to bond with your horse


----------



## With Grace

Just saw a weather warning for our mid west friends - stay safe you guys!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Thank you, With Grace - I just got back into the Midwest tonight after being in Washington DC; we had plans to go to southwest MO tomorrow but those are definitely cancelled due to the high chance of tornados there tomorrow night. We'll move the horses up to the bigger barn tomorrow so they have protection from hail just in case.

One of my geldings is actually down in southwest MO for training - and I believe the trainers themselves are giving a clinic in Orlando FL, so I will be keeping fingers crossed that their ranch and the horses are safe this weekend. 

candandy, near Joplin, is right in the path of the worst storms again. Keeping her and her family in my prayers that they don't have to deal with this again.


----------



## Country Woman

I pray that everyone is safe from the storms this weekend


----------



## Country Woman

I think I am going to call some of the places today 
to see


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I think I am going to call some of the places today
> to see


Good for you! I sure would! Tell them you are "actively seeking a horse to lease at this time, and would appreciate a response as soon as possible!" Be the "squeaky wheel that gets the grease", and good luck!! P.S. You've been as patient as a saint, like me with the horse shed siding fiasco, but now it's time for affirmative action!


----------



## Rider789

Hi, I'm new to the horse forum today! I'm 53, divorced, and just got back into riding last year. Like all of you, I rode as a kid and just loved it. Then when I left home went to live in the city, and just got away from it. My neighbor set me up with one of her friends last year who had an extra horse needing exercise. Going out to the ranch has become my sanctuary! It is just some important to have in my life that I don't think I want to be without it again. Right now I am leasing same horse with happy thoughts of buying my own horse dancing in my head!! First though I need to know my job will stay the same before I make that leap and take on that responsibility. Hoping to have those answers in a few weeks. In the mean time I am looking around at horses for sale. What do you think, mare or gelding? Any thoughts?


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> Good for you! I sure would! Tell them you are "actively seeking a horse to lease at this time, and would appreciate a response as soon as possible!" Be the "squeaky wheel that gets the grease", and good luck!! P.S. You've been as patient as a saint, like me with the horse shed siding fiasco, but now it's time for affirmative action!


I called the lady who has Jake the Standardbred Arab
I am going to see him next Friday evening or Saturday 
he is western and English he is 150 a month for 2 day and 175 for 3 days 
he comes with all tack 
He is 16 hh good height for me


----------



## Northernstar

First of all, welcome to the forum, Rider, and back into the wonderful world of horses! You'll find many friends here. As for your job staying the same, I'm not sure what you mean, but you can explain further later - as for mare or gelding, I think that's a personal choice as there are many different breeds, temperaments, training, etc out there. I would start with asking yourself the question, "what do I want to do with the horse?" Trail ride? pleasure? English? Western? To make it simple on yourself, think back at how you used to ride, and if that made you supremely happy, that's a good start! Best of luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I called the lady who has Jake the Standardbred Arab
> I am going to see him next Friday evening or Saturday
> he is western and English he is 150 a month for 2 day and 175 for 3 days
> he comes with all tack


Yay!!!!! CW, that sounds awesome! If it's just another $25 I would go for the 3 days if you can - and all tack provided? Sounds great. Hope he'll be a good horse for you


----------



## Country Woman

Rider789 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the horse forum today! I'm 53, divorced, and just got back into riding last year. Like all of you, I rode as a kid and just loved it. Then when I left home went to live in the city, and just got away from it. My neighbor set me up with one of her friends last year who had an extra horse needing exercise. Going out to the ranch has become my sanctuary! It is just some important to have in my life that I don't think I want to be without it again. Right now I am leasing same horse with happy thoughts of buying my own horse dancing in my head!! First though I need to know my job will stay the same before I make that leap and take on that responsibility. Hoping to have those answers in a few weeks. In the mean time I am looking around at horses for sale. What do you think, mare or gelding? Any though ts?


Hi Nice to meet you 
welcome to the forum good luck with looking for horses to for sale


----------



## Country Woman

Well this horse is part of my favorite breed


----------



## Rider789

Ha, thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, have already decided I am looking for a "no drama" trail horse. So I"m really looking for a horse I can enjoy and bond with that is not high energy. Of course a horse is a horse is a horse, so once I find that "perfect horse" it's gonna but up to me to keep him/her that way! I know I'm going to like this forum - just reading some of the threads are great reminders that it's up to us how good our horse is! Looking forward to many happy trails!


----------



## Country Woman

good luck in your search rider789


----------



## Country Woman

Marc thinks 30 minutes is too far to drive for a horse 
he does not like driving but he drives 30 minutes to see 
his mom


----------



## Country Woman

I found another horse for lease he is close to where I live but I don`t know Natural Horsemanship he is a Standarbred ex race horse 15:2


----------



## Foxhunter

Welcome rider - great place for company.

So, folks, am in a panic! My ancient mother is coming to stay for a few days, this place is worse than usual (she tried all her life to get me to be tidy and have to admit, she failed!) 
I started to purge and stopped - books all over the place, chairs undressed from their covers, piles of things that need sorting. Only today to get it finished.
What a wonderful day ahead!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Kiwi is also a fruit


Not all of us


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Not all of us


Not so sure about that - most often go bananas, many are nuts, we are often the apple of someone's eyes, have peachy cheeks, don't give a fig and have dates. Can you tell I am bored with the housework?


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, eeek! When my mother used to come visit, I would stow things in the closets.... wishing you a productive day of stowing and sweeping. 

Also, love your response to Stan, you've really put him in a jam proving that NZ'ers aren't fruits!


----------



## candandy49

Foxhunter said:


> Welcome rider - great place for company.
> 
> So, folks, am in a panic! My ancient mother is coming to stay for a few days, this place is worse than usual (she tried all her life to get me to be tidy and have to admit, she failed!)
> I started to purge and stopped - books all over the place, chairs undressed from their covers, piles of things that need sorting. Only today to get it finished.
> What a wonderful day ahead!


Oh How I can and do relate to clutter,clutter everywhere being a reality here. We just recently had new floating laminate flooring put down in our kitchen, dining area and main hallway. I have been talking up to my husband about getting a rental dumpster to get rid of a lot of things we never ever use. :wink:


----------



## candandy49

Ladytrails said:


> Thank you, With Grace - I just got back into the Midwest tonight after being in Washington DC; we had plans to go to southwest MO tomorrow but those are definitely cancelled due to the high chance of tornados there tomorrow night. We'll move the horses up to the bigger barn tomorrow so they have protection from hail just in case.
> 
> One of my geldings is actually down in southwest MO for training - and I believe the trainers themselves are giving a clinic in Orlando FL, so I will be keeping fingers crossed that their ranch and the horses are safe this weekend.
> 
> candandy, near Joplin, is right in the path of the worst storms again. Keeping her and her family in my prayers that they don't have to deal with this again.


Yes, we have been watching the weather reports anxiously and I have been sky watching since Friday and yesterday. One of my sisters lives in the Norman,OK/OKC area and she and her husband barely got by-passed by the tornado that went through there Friday.

Hopefully we will get through this Spring's Storm Season with no major issues to deal with. Thank You so very much, Ladytrails for thinking of us....


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> Welcome rider - great place for company.
> 
> So, folks, am in a panic! My ancient mother is coming to stay for a few days, this place is worse than usual (she tried all her life to get me to be tidy and have to admit, she failed!)
> I started to purge and stopped - books all over the place, chairs undressed from their covers, piles of things that need sorting. Only today to get it finished.
> What a wonderful day ahead!


Foxhunter... this reply is probably too late to help, but if I were you I would invite all my friends over to help tidy up and reward them with a dinner that you can cook easily all in one pot or a slow cooker! 

I understand about the mother situation. My mother will not visit my house and has stood me up many times on holiday get togethers. Why? She makes all kinds of excuses, but my late sister (who is just like her) says it is because she doesn't like animals in the house. I have a couple of pet dogs inside. My house doesn't smell and I do keep it reasonably clean. Mom never understood the "pet" concept. 

Good luck!


----------



## outnabout

Candandy49, glad you and your sister's family survived the latest wave of storms!


----------



## oceanne

With all you have going on,its good to see you got to spend some time with your horse.Amazing how just hanging out with them cam calm our hearts and minds.Sending good thoughts to you and your family..


----------



## Koolio

candandy49 said:


> Yes, we have been watching the weather reports anxiously and I have been sky watching since Friday and yesterday. One of my sisters lives in the Norman,OK/OKC area and *she and her husband barely got by-passed by the tornado that went through there Friday*.
> 
> Hopefully we will get through this Spring's Storm Season with no major issues to deal with. Thank You so very much, Ladytrails for thinking of us....


Oh my! I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Country Woman

Sweet STB gelding for lease - $1 (cloverdale)
this horse is very close to me 


HORSE FOR SALE!!!
this one is 1/2 hour away and I like this one better


----------



## pony gal

Hoping this weather calms down and everyone stays safe.
Did anyone make it to the Equine Affair in Columbus, OH? I went out with some friends on Thursday and we came home Saturday...had a really nice time.


----------



## Ladytrails

So far here in the KC area we've just had green skies, blustery wind and 3/4 inch rain. More rain predicted today. 

Last night we moved the sheep and horses into the barn ahead of what was supposed to be a huge hailstorm. We also moved all furniture and grill and dog boxes from the back patio into the garage and laid out all flashlights and batteries and such to be prepared to go to the basement if there were a tornado. Good practice!


----------



## Country Woman

the second horse is actually for lease not for sale


----------



## Cacowgirl

He sounds very nice-a quiet but willing horse is paramount, don't you think?


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> the second horse is actually for lease not for sale


I would probably focus on the second horse, as the first is known to get "cranky" when asked to canter....Just gettting back into it, I don't know if you'd want to deal with cranky! Good luck!


----------



## Northernstar

Ladytrails said:


> So far here in the KC area we've just had green skies, blustery wind and 3/4 inch rain. More rain predicted today.
> 
> Last night we moved the sheep and horses into the barn ahead of what was supposed to be a huge hailstorm. We also moved all furniture and grill and dog boxes from the back patio into the garage and laid out all flashlights and batteries and such to be prepared to go to the basement if there were a tornado. Good practice!


I hope you have a good and safe night! From what you describe, it sounds like us in the wake of a mass blizzard here - which was just March 2nd. 3 ' of snow. It very much pays to be prepared- I wish you and everyone the best during these storms.


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> I would probably focus on the second horse, as the first is known to get "cranky" when asked to canter....Just gettting back into it, I don't know if you'd want to deal with cranky! Good luck!


the cranky horse is only 5 minutes away 
and the other is 30 minutes give or take 

Marc does not like driving to far 
when you lease a horse how long do you ride for ?
30 minutes, 60 minutes or go what the owners want?
Do the owners stay with the horse and you or on your own?


----------



## With Grace

Still keeping all you mid westerners in my thoughts and hoping you are all safe!

CW- I just ended my lease on Grace . Was so hard to do I just love her so much. Anyways I usually rode her 3 to 4 times a week for an hour or so. I was always on my own, except for my lesson when my trainer was there, who also is Graces owner.

Need all the good vibes you all can send me! My PPE is tomorrow morning! Praying she passes with flying colors, I so adore this horse!


----------



## Country Woman

I was talking to Bert's owner he tends to buck when asked to trot 
or canter
I told her he needs a trainer and that is not me 
but I will look at him on Wed


----------



## outnabout

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

can't see what you posted


----------



## outnabout

Ladytrails Don't we know that drill well! I saw that you all were spared major damage, I hope that is truly the case!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter how is it going with your mother's visit? Or, I suppose the real question is, did you get the house cleaned up? )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Country Woman said:


> can't see what you posted


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Woops smartphone mishap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, eeek! When my mother used to come visit, I would stow things in the closets.... wishing you a productive day of stowing and sweeping.
> 
> Also, love your response to Stan, you've really put him in a jam proving that NZ'ers aren't fruits!


My proof we aren't fruits. We are a rugby playing beer drinking nation. 30 grown men on the field all chasing a ball, getting into the scrum, over and over, just to get a hand on the ball. This goes on for 80 minutes. Then they all go to the showers. :shock:

I have never had an interest in rugby. Wine tasting and Horse riding, or should I say falling off is my discipline and the more wine tasting I do the better I get at falling off.


----------



## Ladytrails

outnabout said:


> Ladytrails Don't we know that drill well! I saw that you all were spared major damage, I hope that is truly the case!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, Outnabout. So far, nothing but a hard rain for a short time yesterday and a lot of wind for both days. Can't sleep now, as winds are gusting to 40 mph per our little weather station. Got out of bed to check weather.com, though, and it's just wind advisories. 

Our friend in Joplin was spared any tornadic storms so far, keeping fingers crossed for tonight, but I think they're just having high winds as well.


----------



## Northernstar

Ladytrails said:


> Thank you, Outnabout. So far, nothing but a hard rain for a short time yesterday and a lot of wind for both days. Can't sleep now, as winds are gusting to 40 mph per our little weather station. Got out of bed to check weather.com, though, and it's just wind advisories.
> 
> Our friend in Joplin was spared any tornadic storms so far, keeping fingers crossed for tonight, but I think they're just having high winds as well.


Glad they were spared! We had a short and much needed rain up here yesterday, and gusting high winds all night as well! Had to do a double take when reading your post, as you just described my scenario-still gusting like crazy, and wish we'd get a little more rain with it at least, but snow coming tomorrow..No complaints there, and common in April - precipitation in any form in welcome as the forests have been so dry the past 2 weeks!


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Still keeping all you mid westerners in my thoughts and hoping you are all safe!
> 
> CW- I just ended my lease on Grace . Was so hard to do I just love her so much. Anyways I usually rode her 3 to 4 times a week for an hour or so. I was always on my own, except for my lesson when my trainer was there, who also is Graces owner.
> 
> Need all the good vibes you all can send me! My PPE is tomorrow morning! Praying she passes with flying colors, I so adore this horse!


Good vibes, fingers crossed, and best wishes on the way


----------



## candandy49

Thank You, Ladytrails for updating for me here. We did have some severe weather both Saturday and Sunday. Super heavy rain down pours and lots of strong winds. When we have severe weather I unplug my computer DSL USB and the power cords. So I was off line all week-end. 

I do so very much appreciate everyone's prayers and showing of concern for us. My husband, Max is improving daily, but still has some disconfort.

Wishing everyone a Great Day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning All-It's nice to see everyone checking in.I hope we have had the last snowfall for the year here. I would like to get out of my thermals -LOL!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> the cranky horse is only 5 minutes away
> and the other is 30 minutes give or take
> 
> Marc does not like driving to far
> when you lease a horse how long do you ride for ?
> 30 minutes, 60 minutes or go what the owners want?
> Do the owners stay with the horse and you or on your own?



When I was leasing Duke I could ride wherever and when ever I wanted. I often rode with the owner as well. Depends on what the owner wants, personally if there are no trails I can't last nuch longer than 30 mins in the arena and thats pushing it.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I was talking to Bert's owner he tends to buck when asked to trot
> or canter
> I told her he needs a trainer and that is not me
> but I will look at him on Wed



You are right, you are better off not taking this one on, especially as you are just getting back into riding. Good luck CW and I will keep on searching for leases for you.


----------



## texasgal

Morning all! 

We were prepared for bad weather this weekend and didn't get ANYTHING .. no rain, mild winds .. it was actually a pretty nice weekend.

Our tractor was delivered Saturday -- and my husband has deserted me for John Deere .. lol. He had lots of fun and got a ton of work done.. 

My chickens are happy and laying again, so we had fresh eggs for breakfast this weekend.

The garden is planted and we're just sweet talkin' those plants into producing some fresh veggies for us! lol.

Off to read everyone's updates from the weekend.......


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hear you about men & tractors-my DH got our neighbors tractor running so he does grading & moving things at both places now. Ahh..fresh eggs..so wonderful. Yes, time to get the veggies going-my neighbor stayed home today to work on that,since our W/E was so bad.


----------



## texasgal

Cacowgirl - I told DH that he reminded me of a little boy with a new tonka toy .. *how many things can we do with the tractor the very first day without breaking it* .. LOL .. he was sooooo cute!


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Cacowgirl - I told DH that he reminded me of a little boy with a new tonka toy .. *how many things can we do with the tractor the very first day without breaking it* .. LOL .. he was sooooo cute!


I can't wait til hubby gets a tractor. Its number one on his wish list. I'll never see him but that's OK I wont feel too guilty about the time I'm spending with Hunter lol


----------



## texasgal

That's right! DD15 said "Mom, I think it's funny that DH is all jealous of the time you spend with your horses and your chickens, etc, but you are perfectly fine with him being in LOVE with his tractor..."

Oh the wisdom of a teenager, huh?

lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> You are right, you are better off not taking this one on, especially as you are just getting back into riding. Good luck CW and I will keep on searching for leases for you.


thank you for your help Hunter
I will ask if I can take him on trails


----------



## Foxhunter

outnabout said:


> Foxhunter how is it going with your mother's visit? Or, I suppose the real question is, did you get the house cleaned up? )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just popped in! Downstairs, including the utility room is immaculate. Now that took some doing as there is so much stuff dumped in there. Washer and dryer, two freezers, a table which has two incubators working on it, eggs shoes and other stuff dumped underneath. I found two large shelving units which I have fixed under the table so it now has two shelves. Spiders have e-mailed the RSPCA to report me for making them homeless. I've put away all my clothes - bedroom is done, just have saved the best until last, the living room. It will be done before Mum gets here tomorrow afternoon. Mind you, I would have been further on but Em left the hose running all night and it emptied the collecting tank so I had to find out where the mains tap was up at the top of the field. Bit of an eye opener as the spring that feed the collecting tank must be right down not to keep up with a singe hose. My keyboard has also packed up in that I have no return, have ordered a new one. The young horses went really well today. I was very pleased with them no pulling around, minor try ons to see what they could get away with but they were nothing that I wouldn't expect with their breeding! It is a matter of channelling that attitude in the direction I want. Back to the grind, nearly at the end of it all.


----------



## farmpony84

You could send the spiders to your in-laws... they could live with them....


----------



## texasgal

Ha .. just sharing "little boy" pics! ..


















(Thank GOD he doesn't even know how to find this forum ... hehehehehe)


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Ha .. just sharing "little boy" pics! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank GOD he doesn't even know how to find this forum ... hehehehehe)



Hahahahaha LOVE IT!!!!!! I better not show this to hubby, he may go shopping this weekend lol
Boys and their toys eh?


----------



## texasgal

He's so excited .. lol. 

I will admit that I'm patiently waiting for my turn to play ... but right now it's his Tonka Toy ..


----------



## farmpony84

He's a muscle man!!!!

Mine grumpy on the tractor...I thought I had a picture on this computer but I geuss not...

Here's little butt...


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> My proof we aren't fruits. We are a rugby playing beer drinking nation. 30 grown men on the field all chasing a ball, getting into the scrum, over and over, just to get a hand on the ball. This goes on for 80 minutes. Then they all go to the showers. :shock:
> 
> I have never had an interest in rugby. Wine tasting and Horse riding, or should I say falling off is my discipline and the more wine tasting I do the better I get at falling off.


Yes Stan, you are correct. When men are not playing with their boy toys they are playing with their balls.


----------



## texasgal

OFERGAWDSAKE .. Foxhunter!!! I think I just ruined my keyboard ... 

Bwa ha ha ha ..


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> Morning all!
> 
> We were prepared for bad weather this weekend and didn't get ANYTHING .. no rain, mild winds .. it was actually a pretty nice weekend.
> 
> Our tractor was delivered Saturday -- and my husband has deserted me for John Deere .. lol. He had lots of fun and got a ton of work done..
> 
> My chickens are happy and laying again, so we had fresh eggs for breakfast this weekend.
> 
> The garden is planted and we're just sweet talkin' those plants into producing some fresh veggies for us! lol.
> 
> Off to read everyone's updates from the weekend.......


Glad to hear about your nice weather! Your husband sounds like mine - I call him a "man-boy", except with him it's over a new fishing rod or hunting equiptment! Can't imagine a garden _already planted!_ Up here, we don't dare plant a flower in a pot until the 1st week of June!! Snow in our forcast yet.... Feel free to send up some of those garden tomatoes, though, you just _know _you planted too many! haha


----------



## With Grace

So happy to hear everyone was spared by the storms! And Texas, your tractor pics are awesome, your DH looks thrilled!

Today was probably one of the happiest days of my life after my wedding day and my babies being born...MY mare passed her PPE, not one issue to speak of except for needing her teeth done, which she had done today as well. I signed the bill of sale and paid for her, she is mine! I teared up as I scratched her forehead as she was coming out of the anesthesia after having her teeth done - she looked at me with those sweet, kind eyes and I just fell in love with her. We will keep her at my dressage trainers barn for two more weeks while she fattens up, hope to move her to her new barn on May 2nd. I'm working with my other trainer to get her new stall all ready for her, and get our plan together for continued weight gain and getting her back into shape. 

Her name is Kestrel. I just love her name, its so unique. Will get some pics uploaded asap!


----------



## Northernstar

Grace, I'm so happy for you!!!! It almost made me tear up just thinking about it - I was just sharing with someone that on April 19th of last year is when I became Star's owner. I will never forget that sense of wonder. You can be around a million horses that belong to someone else, but the day you are in the company _of your very own_ is memorable. Love the name, "Kestrel", by the way, as that is my favorite raptor


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> Grace, I'm so happy for you!!!! It almost made me tear up just thinking about it - I was just sharing with someone that on April 19th of last year is when I became Star's owner. I will never forget that sense of wonder. You can be around a million horses that belong to someone else, but the day you are in the company _of your very own_ is memorable. Love the name, "Kestrel", by the way, as that is my favorite raptor



Thank you!!!

I'm a birder myself, and loved that her name was a falcon.


----------



## Ladytrails

YAHOO! The Kestrel has landed!  Grace, this is awesome! Patiently (sort of patiently) waiting for pictures!

Texasgal, so glad your DH is having fun with his new toys! You'll get your chance to play with it, too! 

Foxhunter, it sounds like you're having great success with getting everything sorted out! Even the young horses are getting organized!


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails - that's Kestrel in my avatar...I'm trying to figure out how to get some pics from my phone onto HF. It should be easy but for some reason I keep getting an error....

I promise more pics soon!!


----------



## Country Woman

well it did not work out for Jake 
he injured his stifle and is up for sale 
so I have to look again


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace I am so happy for you and Kestrel 
good luck with him


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> With Grace I am so happy for you and Kestrel
> good luck with him


Thank you!

I am so disappointed for you about Jake and your search continues...your horse is out there CW, it will find you!


----------



## Country Woman

thanks I am starting again


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-I am so happy for you! I love the name Kestrel, & am looking forward to more pictures of the 2 of you.

CW-sorry that another one fell through, but there is one out there,& hopefully close enough to please your husband, too. Would he drive you there & then come back for you,or stick around while you did your "horse time"?

I just heard from my sister that she had a small stroke last Friday, so I'm hoping I can get ahold of her on the phone soon. I'm worried.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> With Grace-I am so happy for you! I love the name Kestrel, & am looking forward to more pictures of the 2 of you.
> 
> CW-sorry that another one fell through, but there is one out there,& hopefully close enough to please your husband, too. Would he drive you there & then come back for you,or stick around while you did your "horse time"?
> 
> I just heard from my sister that she had a small stroke last Friday, so I'm hoping I can get ahold of her on the phone soon. I'm worried.



Oh dear I hope your sister is OK.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> thanks I am starting again



There is the right one out there for you CW, it took me a while to find Duke.

Too bad you don't ride english as I know of one for lease and he is a really nice horse and well looked after.


----------



## Northernstar

Cacowgirl, prayers coming for your sister - I hope she'll be o.k. -
CW, I know it must be disappointing, and I say good for you to never give up! I love what Hunter has to suggest!! Could it be doable?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank you-she didn't have to be admitted to the hospital, & she;'s back home, but I can't find her phone #, but I think I know it anyway. Getting older is certainly not for the faint of heart,eh?


----------



## texasgal

Oh Geeez .. what a morning.

DD20 had to catch a plane this morning. We left in plenty of time.

There was a police chase ending in a shooting death and the freeway was shut down.. 1 hour there.

Once past the incident scene, I decided to take the toll road .. so did everyone else .. 10 MPH.

Got to airport too late to check her bag .. they'll send it on the next flight.

Many people were nice in the security line and let her go ahead because they were boarding her plane. One lady REFUSED and even slow-goed it taking her shoes off etc .. I could have killed her .. (watching through the glass .. helpless) ..

Then they chose her to scan and frisk .. Really? Her plane is boarded..

My last image of her was frantically running down the hallway toward the terminal ..

My last conversation was "Mom, I'm walking on the plane now .. they are closing the door ..."

Too much excitement so early in the morning .. I need a beer.


----------



## texasgal

Cacowgirl .. sorry to hear about your sister .. sending prayers...


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> There is the right one out there for you CW, it took me a while to find Duke.
> 
> Too bad you don't ride english as I know of one for lease and he is a really nice horse and well looked after.


yes I can ride English too 
can you send me the info 

I have an appointment to see a couple of Arabs on Thursday afternoon


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl I hope your sister is ok


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> yes I can ride English too
> can you send me the info
> 
> I have an appointment to see a couple of Arabs on Thursday afternoon



Its on HCBC
HCBC Forums • View topic - Appendix for lease, flexible days on The Ridge.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Ha .. just sharing "little boy" pics! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank GOD he doesn't even know how to find this forum ... hehehehehe)


Are you sure. Us boys have to stick together hehehe


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Hunter I will call later but he is in Delta


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Thanks Hunter I will call later but he is in Delta


I know but it is only a ten minute or so drive to Cloverdale. Highway 10 and Scott Road (120th). Lots of trails around there too - the Watershed is a fun place to ride. I trailer over there and ride with them sometimes..


----------



## Country Woman

oh I did not realize that is was that close


----------



## Country Woman

I have a couple of leads so far 
both in Aldergrove BC


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I am going to see Levi a Paint gelding on Saturday at 2 pm 
I now need my hcbc


----------



## Nine

Cacowgirl, I hope your sister is doing well. I'm saying prayers for her.

Welcom, Rider789. I know you'll enjoy this thread. As for Mare or gelding? Keep your eyes open and your heart open, and you'll find the right one. You'll find that a mare can be every bit as enjoyable as a gelding. Let your heart lead, if all else is equal (health, conformation, etc.).

Oceanne, I like your avitar!

CW I'm still pulling for you to find the perfect horse to lease. It's out there waiting for you. I'm glad you aren't giving up. I'm saying little prayers for you, also. As for how long to ride, I've never leased, but it seems you ought to be able to ride as long as you want, if it's your day. And I wouldn't think you would have to ride with the owner, nor would the owner have to be there. IMHO.

Texasgal, I love the "Manly Muscle" picture of your husband with his new toy.

With Grace, it melted my heart to hear you have your new love. I like what I see in your avatar. I'm really happy for you. Kestrel is a great name! Powerful And graceful. I love it.
The ride with Judy Conger was postponed to next Sunday, due to weather. I got some people to swap weekends with me, so I'm set to actually ride for her. I might be advised to take up card-playing, but I'm looking forward to it! She is also going to advise me on Teddy's saddle and the fit. I'm excited about that too.
Happy riding to you all. I hope the weather continues to be good to you all.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Nine I hope this works out


----------



## Foxhunter

Just quickie - Mother has landed. She is fine and in good form. She has an awful cough which her meds are not loosening up. She was quite happy watching the Animal Planet, sound right up deafening for anyone within 1,000 yards. She didn't bring Bertie her rescue English Pointer. She was worried he might run off - fat chance of that as he absolutely adores her and is reluctant to leave her side at home let alone if he was somewhere strange. He is with my sister evidently jabbering away moaning that Mum isn't there. We are certainly getting the much needed rain. We had half inch Monday night, all that has done is to make the top of the ground like an ice rink as it is still hard underneath. Cold because of the northerly winds. Horses all came in plastered in mud yesterday. Took a hammer and chisel to find a horse under the mud! Babies all went very well, they are enjoying the new regime. Filly in particular. She is very sharp, has not always been the easiest to catch in that she will walk around the loose barn and try it on. Now when I go in she cannot be caught fast enough. Still waiting my new keyboard. Couldn't get on here last night, need to go and get the mud balls in.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts & prayers. I talked to my sister & she is doing fine,no lingering after effects. I am very relieved. It was finally warm enough that I didn't have to wear thermals at all yesterday!


----------



## maisie

Tiny steps and more tiny steps...

I'm learning about leg yielding and using my inside leg to support a horse that "falls in" as it takes a turn. I got the reward of feeling the old mare 'Dancer' flex her neck and get a bit into frame as I executed a vaguely correct leg yield signal. It feels great when something falls into place.

CW, I know that where I ride there are horses for lease but they aren't publicly advertised. They are available by word of mouth to people who take lessons or own another horse at that barn, or to the customers of other stables who hear about it. Maybe you could take a few lessons at a good place so the BO gets to know you. Other, more desirable horses might come out of the woodwork. Forgive me if it's been suggested before.

Withgrace, congratulations!! I love the name Kestrel and your description of the event is beautiful. I hope your newborn relationship grows better and better with time. Kestrel sounds like a treasure; can't wait for pictures.


----------



## texasgal

maisie .. it does feel good and you should be proud!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! Lost internet access for some reason and couldnt get on here!

Texasgal - your daughters flying experience is one of my biggest fears! I'm a huge jumble of nerves before I get on a flight, and running late and then running to my plane would give me a nervous break down LOL! Glad she did make her flight!

cacowgirl - how scary for you about your sister. I'm so happy for you that she is doing ok now.

CW - can't wait to hear how things go with the leases this weekend!

Got word from my trainer that Kestrel is doing well after her teeth floating, so I will go out tomorrow morning and ride. I can't wait to see her, now that she's mine. I'm counting down the days until I can bring her home. Right now she's 45 minutes from me, so I can only go see her every few days. My barn is only 10 minutes, so I will be able to go visit all the time. I'm going to take more pics tomorrow and get those posted. Apparently I took all my pics upside down and cant get them corrected to post!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hi all! Lost internet access for some reason and couldnt get on here!
> 
> Texasgal - your daughters flying experience is one of my biggest fears! I'm a huge jumble of nerves before I get on a flight, and running late and then running to my plane would give me a nervous break down LOL! Glad she did make her flight!
> 
> cacowgirl - how scary for you about your sister. I'm so happy for you that she is doing ok now.
> 
> CW - can't wait to hear how things go with the leases this weekend!
> 
> Got word from my trainer that Kestrel is doing well after her teeth floating, so I will go out tomorrow morning and ride. I can't wait to see her, now that she's mine. I'm counting down the days until I can bring her home. Right now she's 45 minutes from me, so I can only go see her every few days. My barn is only 10 minutes, so I will be able to go visit all the time. I'm going to take more pics tomorrow and get those posted. Apparently I took all my pics upside down and cant get them corrected to post!



PM'd you


----------



## texasgal

With Grace - last year my DD14 was flying from Iowa to NJ (and then to Nantucket) to see her dad. She got stranded in Newark, NJ airport overnight. Fortunately, her dad had paid the extra to make her an unaccompanied minor so they were responsible for keeping her.

She and another girl slept in a room somewhere with cots and a tv and security guards at the door...

She wasn't real happy .. I was anxious until I knew there was another girl there and they were secure ..

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk...


----------



## candandy49

I came across a thread a while ago and can't find it again. It had to do with someone having donkeys that were difficult to handle with kicking and being nasty to deal with. It was Horseman56, the Vet here on the site that made the statement that "donkeys, like pigs can't be taught to sing, but if they do it's usually off tune". I have laughed out loud as has my husband with that comment. Donkeys are sometimes called "Mountain Canaries"!!










That was my prompting to put these pictures on here.









We had an adult jack for a short time and I could pick up each of his legs and lead him by each one. Our jennets(jennies) I rode bareback with a loose ring snaffle.


----------



## TraceyAnn

My name is Tracey and I am 41. 

I have ridden other people's horse for years.. Several years ago my hubby bought a 6 mo old paint for my birthday (hmm).. he even had to borrow a trailer to get the little filly home. -- Later he bought a 17hh Belgiun that was basically a pasture ornament and boy was he beautiful, and our neighbor gave us a 20 something yr old QH so the kids would have "something" to ride. -- After a while old Cactus died and we sold the other two bc hubby worked on the road and it was too much for me to keep up a houseful of small boys, our property, our home, the horses and a F/T job while he was out of town. 

Now.... We have started obtaining horses again.. These can be ridden. The boys are teenagers now, except one 11 yr old, so they can help and actually want to and Hubby no longer travels with his job. 

Pic below.. Bama is still in her winter coat in these pics so she looks like a Bay but she has now shed out to her beautiful black coat... 

In the past few months we have bought a QH Paint, 4 yrs old, 15 hh... and (for Me) a 7 year old, black TWH that is 16hh. We are soon to purchase a 13.2 hh 11 year old TWH for the kids. 

I'm pretty excited and can't seem to stay away from the pasture and barn.. So happy to be in the world of horses again and even happier to have our own that we can ride.


----------



## Hunter65

TraceyAnn said:


> My name is Tracey and I am 41.
> 
> I have ridden other people's horse for years.. Several years ago my hubby bought a 6 mo old paint for my birthday (hmm).. he even had to borrow a trailer to get the little filly home. -- Later he bought a 17hh Belgiun that was basically a pasture ornament and boy was he beautiful, and our neighbor gave us a 20 something yr old QH so the kids would have "something" to ride. -- After a while old Cactus died and we sold the other two bc hubby worked on the road and it was too much for me to keep up a houseful of small boys, our property, our home, the horses and a F/T job while he was out of town.
> 
> Now.... We have started obtaining horses again.. These can be ridden. The boys are teenagers now, except one 11 yr old, so they can help and actually want to and Hubby no longer travels with his job.
> 
> Pic below.. Bama is still in her winter coat in these pics so she looks like a Bay but she has now shed out to her beautiful black coat...
> 
> In the past few months we have bought a QH Paint, 4 yrs old, 15 hh... and (for Me) a 7 year old, black TWH that is 16hh. We are soon to purchase a 13.2 hh 11 year old TWH for the kids.
> 
> I'm pretty excited and can't seem to stay away from the pasture and barn.. So happy to be in the world of horses again and even happier to have our own that we can ride.



Welcome to the forum!!! AND Welcome back to the horse world, no better place to be!!!

btw LOVE your paint. I think when I get Hunter a buddy it will have to be a paint!


----------



## Country Woman

CW, I know that where I ride there are horses for lease but they aren't publicly advertised. They are available by word of mouth to people who take lessons or own another horse at that barn, or to the customers of other stables who hear about it. Maybe you could take a few lessons at a good place so the BO gets to know you. Other, more desirable horses might come out of the woodwork. Forgive me if it's been suggested before.


It was mentioned before but I don't mind that is a good idea the lessons
I would like to take some English lessons but I am more of a western woman 
both of those horses go English and western 
may be one of those day I will ride western then English 


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page180/#ixzz1sPrkP3Za



​


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome to the forum Tracy Ann 
hope to see you around and getting to know you and your horses


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh if only I lived in Florida - this would be Hunters new buddy!


----------



## texasgal

I love that cross .. expressing paint and app .. *sigh*


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see Bobbi and Mark tomorrow 
Bobbi is 14:3 and Mark is 14:2 both are Arabs and bay 
both are English and western
I am super excited

I am going to see Levi the Paint he is 15:2 
he is also English and western too


----------



## Country Woman

that is a beautiful Paint, Hunter


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I am going to see Bobbi and Mark tomorrow
> Bobbi is 14:3 and Mark is 14:2 both are Arabs and bay
> both are English and western
> I am super excited
> 
> I am going to see Levi the Paint he is 15:2
> he is also English and western too



Sounds exciting, the paint might be your best bet. The others are about the same size as Hunter.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> that is a beautiful Paint, Hunter



I think he is so neat looking looks like someone was painting a paint and the spray can exploded lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Sounds exciting, the paint might be your best bet. The others are about the same size as Hunter.


but the Arabs are stocky But I will take a look either way


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> but the Arabs are stocky But I will take a look either way



Hahha ya, although Hunter is pretty far from fine boned lol and still filling out.

Good luck :0)


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hunter-that is a lovely horse, but FL is a LONG ways away.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Hunter-that is a lovely horse, but FL is a LONG ways away.



Oh I know it. Couldn't even con hubby into a road trip across the country lol. I am sure I will find one similar a tad closer to home.


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Hi all! Lost internet access for some reason and couldnt get on here!
> 
> Texasgal - your daughters flying experience is one of my biggest fears! I'm a huge jumble of nerves before I get on a flight, and running late and then running to my plane would give me a nervous break down LOL! Glad she did make her flight!
> 
> cacowgirl - how scary for you about your sister. I'm so happy for you that she is doing ok now.
> 
> CW - can't wait to hear how things go with the leases this weekend!
> 
> Got word from my trainer that Kestrel is doing well after her teeth floating, so I will go out tomorrow morning and ride. I can't wait to see her, now that she's mine. I'm counting down the days until I can bring her home. Right now she's 45 minutes from me, so I can only go see her every few days. My barn is only 10 minutes, so I will be able to go visit all the time. I'm going to take more pics tomorrow and get those posted. Apparently I took all my pics upside down and cant get them corrected to post!


I lost internet access for just HF yesterday afternoon and into the night- was weird...
So very, extremely excited about your horse!! I can relate! Tomorrow morning you'll be grinning from ear to ear, and how awesome you'll eventually have her 10 min away! Tomorrow is the 1 year anniversary when I became Star's owner. I was in awe for a long time waking up each morning to the realization! Watch out though, Grace, because before you know it, you'll find you just cannot _bear _to have her @ the barn 10 min away, and before you know it, she'll find her way right behind the house


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> I am going to see Bobbi and Mark tomorrow
> Bobbi is 14:3 and Mark is 14:2 both are Arabs and bay
> both are English and western
> I am super excited
> 
> I am going to see Levi the Paint he is 15:2
> he is also English and western too


CW I will cross all fingers, and will say a special prayer-surely you'll find one of these 3!! I don't blame you for being super excited! Good luck


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Northern Star I am excited 
I am going to see the Arabs tomorrow but will probably 
go with the 15 hh Paint


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. when CW gets her lease horse we are going to have to throw the biggest virtual celebration ever!!


----------



## Ladytrails

texasgal said:


> OMG .. when CW gets her lease horse we are going to have to throw the biggest virtual celebration ever!!


I agree! So we can dance *like no one can see us* and sing *because no one can hear us* but for sure we can use lotz and lotz of exclamation points!


----------



## Country Woman

Hey I found another Horse she is in Aldergrove on a bus route 
Her name is Misty and she is a 14 year old mustang cross she is 15:1 
and is for someone looking to get back into riding 
she is Western and English comes with all tack for 3 days for 150 a month


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hey I found another Horse she is in Aldergrove on a bus route
> Her name is Misty and she is a 14 year old mustang cross she is 15:1
> and is for someone looking to get back into riding
> she is Western and English comes with all tack for 3 days for 150 a month



Awesome that sounds perfect!!! Good Luck!

did you see this one?
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/grd/2964555619.html


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! That mustang mare sounds great & the deal sounds good, too! I love exclamation points! & dancing! & singing! even though I can't carry a tune in a bucket-or so some people have said! Lol! & Misty is such a sweet name-do you know yet what color she is?


----------



## Country Woman

yes I sent this lady an email already


----------



## Country Woman

she is dapple gray


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> she is dapple gray



OMG I love a dapple gray


----------



## Country Woman

did you get my pm


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh..dapple gray-sounds lovely. With all these horses to check out-I think you're getting close!


----------



## Country Woman

I may not take Misty the grey horse 
but will go an see her


----------



## Nine

CW, I'm so excited for you. You have so many options at this point, I know you'll find "The One". Just follow your instincts and your heart. I'm going to let loose a few exclamation points right now, in honor of your choices: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tracey Ann, Welcome. I know you'll like this thread as much as we all do. 
Just today, I was telling my significant other, Paul, about how I feel so connected to you all. I feel I've found true friends here. I love all the stories and how people include everyone in thier dailey lives. It's so nice. Now I have to go practice dancing for a little while, in anticipation of tomarrow....


----------



## Country Woman

Two great riding horses (both mares) for lease boarded in South Surrey at 192 St and 0 Ave. Tack provided, english or western. CVP and High Point Trails are close by.

This would be ideal for a couple friends or a family that would like to ride together since my girls like going for a ride together. They are well broke, comfortable, and great trail horses. They are not a suitable ride for a true beginner rider but if you have a bit of experience you will really enjoy them. They are very comfortable and sweet. $125/mo per horse

Please email and we will set up a time to meet. 

I found these the other day and finally got an answer today 
I might go on Sunday 
this one is a little closer to home


----------



## Country Woman

what do you all think 
I think I will not look at Misty the dapple grey


----------



## Ladytrails

Nine said:


> CW, I'm so excited for you. You have so many options at this point, I know you'll find "The One". Just follow your instincts and your heart. I'm going to let loose a few exclamation points right now, in honor of your choices: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tracey Ann, Welcome. I know you'll like this thread as much as we all do.
> Just today, I was telling my significant other, Paul, about how I feel so connected to you all. I feel I've found true friends here. I love all the stories and how people include everyone in thier dailey lives. It's so nice. Now I have to go practice dancing for a little while, in anticipation of tomarrow....


You made me laugh out loud, thinking of you practicing dancing!

CW, these sound great to me - I think you have so MANY options to choose from right now! So excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Stan

I spent the weekend on a trek to raise money for some northland school pupils so they can travel to the islands. 
Most treks I attend are for fundraising for one need or another.

Three photos one taken between Stella's ears of the other riders about 35 in all. The creek is where we stopped for lunch and the final is Stella showing her frustration at being left behind on the second day. I was to break camp. Again I lost the argument with she who must be obayed. 

Stella on the other hand could not be faulted, that makes 4 long rides with no issues. What a horse.


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I am going to see Bobbi and Mark tomorrow
> Bobbi is 14:3 and Mark is 14:2 both are Arabs and bay
> both are English and western
> I am super excited
> 
> I am going to see Levi the Paint he is 15:2
> he is also English and western too


Good luck tomorrow! Cant wait to hear more when you get back!


----------



## Northernstar

Absolutely breathtaking, Stan!! Way to go, Stella!!


----------



## Northernstar

Just came in from the pasture and logged on for a minute.....
*Today is mine and Star's 1 year anniversary as horse and owner *

Grace, have a truly _wonderful_ day with your girl!!

CW, the very best of luck!


----------



## texasgal

Nine - it is amazing how connected we can get over the internet, huh? There was a group of ladies on a chicken forum that I was on. We were on a thread similar to this one and it became a part of our everyday lives. Well, the forum ... um ... changed and we all left. One of the ladies opened a closed group on facebook and we all joined .. so the same group of ladies are still chatting every day .. We check on each other .. we've had births, deaths, weddings, divorces ... we are friends..

This is what this thread is feeling like .. we ARE connected.

Thanks again, CW, for the wonderful thread!


----------



## texasgal

*Stan* .. I am falling in love with Stella! And beautiful pictures!

Happy anniversary *NorthernStar*!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, I like the connection that can be made on a good thread like this. I enjoy checking in & hearing how everyone is doing. A neighbor is coming over & my 2 will get a good ride in just a few hours.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> what do you all think
> I think I will not look at Misty the dapple grey



I think you are better off not looking at Misty. While she is a cutie patootie I didn't like the structure of their lease. Levi sounds great though and the two mares. High Point and cvp are both great places to ride. I miss being closer to them, though is isn't too far of a trailer ride away, I could come meet you there.


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> Just came in from the pasture and logged on for a minute.....
> *Today is mine and Star's 1 year anniversary as horse and owner *
> 
> Grace, have a truly _wonderful_ day with your girl!!
> 
> CW, the very best of luck!


Happy Anniversary Northernstar!  Any plans today to celebrate with Star?

I'm getting ready to go see my girl. I'm bringing my saddles and bridles with me to see if they might fit. My hunt seat fits pretty well, so am praying my dressage saddle fits too - it's my prized possession and will kill me to have to sell it!

Also got some papers on Kestrel and her birthday is this Saturday (she'll be 13) so we're scheming on what to do for her birthday. My ten year old thinks we need to find a recipe for carrot cake that is horse friendly

Oh and am taking more pics today, so will finally post a bunch this afternoon. Promise.


----------



## With Grace

Stan - those pictures are breathtaking! Wow looks like so much fun and Stella is quite a beauty!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Happy Anniversary Northernstar! Any plans today to celebrate with Star?
> 
> I'm getting ready to go see my girl. I'm bringing my saddles and bridles with me to see if they might fit. My hunt seat fits pretty well, so am praying my dressage saddle fits too - it's my prized possession and will kill me to have to sell it!
> 
> Also got some papers on Kestrel and her birthday is this Saturday (she'll be 13) so we're scheming on what to do for her birthday. My ten year old thinks we need to find a recipe for carrot cake that is horse friendly
> 
> Oh and am taking more pics today, so will finally post a bunch this afternoon. Promise.



Oh How exciting for you! Can't wait to see the picts!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, a horse carrot cake sounds nice,maybe chop them fine add some apple,oatmeal (oats)-bet that would be tasty. 
CW-we only hear a few basic details of the horse, but you have to live w/the lease rules, so that's the side you have to check out w/how it dovetails w/your time, etc. It sounds like Hunter isn't too far from you?

With Grace-hoping the saddle fits-that would be awesome! Looking forward to pictures of this nice mare.

I'm going out for a ride w/a neighbor this morning,then will unload some of my tack from the truck I used for moving it later today.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Oh, a horse carrot cake sounds nice,maybe chop them fine add some apple,oatmeal (oats)-bet that would be tasty.
> CW-we only hear a few basic details of the horse, but you have to live w/the lease rules, so that's the side you have to check out w/how it dovetails w/your time, etc. It sounds like Hunter isn't too far from you?
> 
> With Grace-hoping the saddle fits-that would be awesome! Looking forward to pictures of this nice mare.
> 
> I'm going out for a ride w/a neighbor this morning,then will unload some of my tack from the truck I used for moving it later today.



We are not too far apart, CW actually lives closer (way closer) to my horse than I do. lol

It would be nice if we had a horse for lease at our barn, but we don't


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I miss everyone since I work all the time now....

I got a new project horse...meet Dixie...


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> I miss everyone since I work all the time now....
> 
> I got a new project horse...meet Dixie...



Oohhhhhhh I am sooo jealous. She is a cutie!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

THanks so much! She has been starved and I got her from her rescuer who had her two weeks and did her feet and teeth and deworming and decided she was too much of a project for her.
I rode her the first day with a halter and she is soft and very responsive, she backs, neck reins and side passes with a halter and lead rope.
Her conformation isn't the greatest, but someone has to love the imperfect ones, right? 

CHecking her spine


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> THanks so much! She has been starved and I got her from her rescuer who had her two weeks and did her feet and teeth and deworming and decided she was too much of a project for her.
> I rode her the first day with a halter and she is soft and very responsive, she backs, neck reins and side passes with a halter and lead rope.
> Her conformation isn't the greatest, but someone has to love the imperfect ones, right?
> 
> CHecking her spine



OMG look at that face! How old is she??? How tall???? You are right about conformation, Hunters isn't the best (one day I will put him in the critique section) but I still love him.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She is supposed to be six, aged by an equine dentist...I confess I haven't even looked myself, I know she is very young. And my vet is coming to check her anyway..

I also haven't measured her but I guess she is 14.2 or maybe 14.3 hands. My favorite size...LOL


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> She is supposed to be six, aged by an equine dentist...I confess I haven't even looked myself, I know she is very young. And my vet is coming to check her anyway..
> 
> I also haven't measured her but I guess she is 14.2 or maybe 14.3 hands. My favorite size...LOL



She looks about the same size as Hunter, maybe its because she needs some groceries but she looks younger than six to me. Like to hear what vet says. Although the vet that gelded Hunter thoughts he was 4 (2 and a half years ago) and he actually just turned 4 on April 1st.


----------



## Country Woman

*2 horses for lease. (lesson horses, pc, etc)*

by *Jessi Stevens* » Wed Aug 31, 2011 12:11 pm 
Neither of these arabs are flighty! All bred and raised to be SANE arabians to get rid of the "hot arab" myth! Both horses go english and western, Mare is solid jumping, gelding needs some guidence but neither are bad or naughty horses







Bobbie is now available for full lease as her leaser got a new job.


MARE:
Bobbie is a 14.3HH registered arab mare, solid build with refined features. beautiful bay, and 17 years old, lots of life left in her. My 2 year old daughter, 6 year old stepdaughter and neighbours granddaughter(9) ride her. She is super simple, No buck bolt or rear,She goes english and western, and LOVES to jump(has jumped to 3ft). She is not great on roads or trails for someone timid, but would be OK for someone confident, especially if she has other horse friends with her. She is not spooky, I did pony club, arab shows, trail/road rides with friends, COUNTLESS bareback/doubling rides, lots of nighttime riding and jumping with her when I was younger. I was in pony club with her for 2 years and she would LOVE to have that job again, or something similar. Loads into anything and everything. Would be a great PC horse if you have a way to transport her there. Awesome horse to learn on. Prefer someone who already knows the basics and wants to start jumping once or twice a week. Is an awesome lesson horse for a trainer or coach looking to do a steady flow of lessons on her, or someone looking to take lessons + ride on their own











GELDING:
Mark is a 14.2HH and 12 years old, dark bay with 3 high socks, a spot on one leg and a big blaze. Registered and Sweepstakes. He has very successfully shown in western pleasure with Jr, Am, and professional riders in BC, Alberta and Scottsdale. He has been ridden western all his life until he was 7, then After only 7 hunter rides we went 2nd place sporthorse undersaddle in a class of 10 horses who do it for a living(all were 15HH+). Would excell in Hunter, Dressage, and Western Pleasure. COULD Jump, but hasn't for a few years due to an injury, and since he has been better I have been focusing on my other horses. Has great jumping potential if someone wants to condition him a bit more. Has jumped but nothing formal, just me being a kid and playing around. Loves to be fussed over, super easy keeper. 

I have all tack for all horses both english and western, for both adults and children. All riders must wear approved helmets + boots at all times when riding. You are welcome to use your own tack if it fits (reg tree's normally fit them)
You are welcome to bring a coach or instructor or knowledgable friend on property for lessons. (no beaters or hardcore natural horsemanship pls)
Long term leases(minimum of 3 months) available and prefered, they all do well with consistancy







There is a clean, heated playroom with TV, books, toys games,etc, area in the large tack room/lounge for kids(or for thawing out on cold days). Med sized sand outdoor with smaller jumps, holds up perfectly in the rain. as well as large flat field up top behind the barn to ride/jump in.

Other options than below are available for coach using them for lessons(max 2 a day per horse) Full lease 5 days a week / half lease 2 a week

Lease+work off partial payment option- full or half lease if wanting to do stalls(total of 5) when they come. 3-4 horses will be living outside during the summer months so there will only be 2-3 stalls to do(if any), and maybe one paddock. $100 full $50 half 

$200/month per horse for no work required lease. Rider must take at least 3 lessons/month with trainer or coach of choice unless experianced.
$100/month half lease(no work required) 3 lessons a month required unless experianced.


All horses are located at our farm in Aldergrove on 10th ave off 256th St
Last edited by Jessi Stevens on Tue Apr 10, 2012 12:42 pm, edited 27 times in total. 
*Undeniable Arabians & Half Arabians*
ES Undeniable1994
WCF Mark Thespot2000
UA Cympli Undeniable2005
UA Undeniable Cyte 2006 FOR SALE 
UA Jafar  2006 FOR SALE
UA CompLLetely Undeniable 2011 FOR SALE
UA Cyductive Temptations2012

Jessi Stevens *Posts:* 165*Joined:* Mon Feb 01, 2010 2:09 pm Top


*Re: Eng/western/jumping mare for lease*

by *Jessi Stevens* » Wed Aug 31, 2011 12:12 pm 
Bobbie and my (at the time) 4 year old stepdaughter


----------



## Country Woman

You are all welcome 
the younger people can't relate to us about this


----------



## Hunter65

So when do you go see the arabs CW????? Bet you are excited!


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> I miss everyone since I work all the time now....
> 
> I got a new project horse...meet Dixie...


Dixie is sure cute 
good luck with her


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> So when do you go see the arabs CW????? Bet you are excited!


I have to be there at 2 and I am going to the horse 
council too


----------



## texasgal

* desparately wanting to see CW use some exclamation points or something *

Give us some excitement, girl!


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> * desparately wanting to see CW use some exclamation points or something *
> 
> Give us some excitement, girl!



I don't think she wants to get too excited yet. Just makes for a bigger disappointment. I think maybe this Levi is going to be the one.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Dixie looks very nice,& sounds like a sweet horse. She is just the right size,too, in my eyes. Good luck w/her.

CW-good thoughts coming your way-hope something "clicks" for you!


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> *Stan* .. I am falling in love with Stella! And beautiful pictures!
> 
> Happy anniversary *NorthernStar*!


Thankyou!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Happy Anniversary NorthernStar! 

country woman I hope it's soon for you...


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Happy Anniversary Northernstar! Any plans today to celebrate with Star?
> 
> I'm getting ready to go see my girl. I'm bringing my saddles and bridles with me to see if they might fit. My hunt seat fits pretty well, so am praying my dressage saddle fits too - it's my prized possession and will kill me to have to sell it!
> 
> Also got some papers on Kestrel and her birthday is this Saturday (she'll be 13) so we're scheming on what to do for her birthday. My ten year old thinks we need to find a recipe for carrot cake that is horse friendly
> 
> Oh and am taking more pics today, so will finally post a bunch this afternoon. Promise.


Thankyou, Grace! Nothing hugely out of the ordinary, except I gave her a good, long grooming this afternoon when the sun came out (hence the new avatar), and was sooo tempted to climb on for a few when the sun burst out and have a bareback ride, but didn't have my helmet out there, and I will _not _take the chance. Had to hit the "office" while I could for a few hours, (my office being the depths of the forest as I need to keep records of all things flora and fauna for nature programs).... I love that you're already "scheming" on your horse's birthday! Star just had hers last month, and got a new curry, jolly apple insert (which she ignores, haha), and extra kisses! How about a nice bucket of soaked alfalfa cubes mixed with warmed apple/carrot chunks? Yum! (Star gets a portion 2x/day of that and _loves _it!) Hope you had a great time with Kestrel today!!!! (Didn't see a kestrel, but belted kingfisher, red-bellied woodpecker, and a cedar waxwing)....


----------



## Northernstar

Susan Crumrine said:


> Happy Anniversary NorthernStar!
> 
> country woman I hope it's soon for you...


Thankyou, Susan, and I have to say Dixie looks like such a sweet girl!!!


----------



## With Grace

Susan - Congrats on Dixie! She's super cute! What do you have planned for her?

CW - fingers crossed for you today as you look at prospects!

Northernstar - I love that you're a birder too! My hubby thinks it's such a strange hobby for me, but I could sit in my backyard all summer and watch the birds at my feeders. We had a cold and long winter and so far the only birds that have come back are a pair of Starlings that nest in my front pillars each year, and then the Robins. Other than that I've seen the Northern Flicker a few times, but not very often. He's one of our favorites. 

So my ride today was wonderful! Now that she is gaining some weight, she's gaining some energy. And this girl likes to work! We worked on our shoulder ins and outs, canter and counter canters, 10 and 20 meter circles. She's so responsive and lovely in her gaits. Once I get my sitting trot polished we'll be a good team! 

She's started shedding out all that mottled thick fur, so I can see the show horse under there now. I really think I found a diamond in the rough with her. And she's just so sweet. 

Best of all, with a half pad, my dressage saddle fits! I was so pleased! Once she fills out more, I dont think we will even need the half pad. 

So, here's the pics I promised. The one shows how she is shedding out, and you can see the light bay color underneath all the Yak hair LOL!


----------



## Northernstar

She has a sweet face, and gentle eyes! Love her already


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Riding for the first time with bridle and saddle...

Northern I plan to start drill training and if she doesn't seem to suit it, I will try to find something she likes and rehome her in that direction/ discipline....
I love your Morgan, the best drill horse I ever had was a Morgan named I love Lucy....


----------



## Country Woman

I went out to see Bobbi the Arab mare 
she was very beautiful. a lovely bay she is 14:3 
I groomed her while she was getting used to me 
I then put on her saddle and bridle. we then led her to the arena
and Jessy who owns the horse first rode her I only needed a step stool to get 
on her I really loved how she responded to me she was really easy to ride 
I wish I had taken my camera. I rode for a bout an hour and a half 
I then got off with help and I led her back to barn and took off her saddle and 
bridle and groomed her 
I was talking to Jessi and she said I should not get a too tall horse 15:3 being the tallest


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Susan - Congrats on Dixie! She's super cute! What do you have planned for her?
> 
> CW - fingers crossed for you today as you look at prospects!
> 
> Northernstar - I love that you're a birder too! My hubby thinks it's such a strange hobby for me, but I could sit in my backyard all summer and watch the birds at my feeders. We had a cold and long winter and so far the only birds that have come back are a pair of Starlings that nest in my front pillars each year, and then the Robins. Other than that I've seen the Northern Flicker a few times, but not very often. He's one of our favorites.
> 
> So my ride today was wonderful! Now that she is gaining some weight, she's gaining some energy. And this girl likes to work! We worked on our shoulder ins and outs, canter and counter canters, 10 and 20 meter circles. She's so responsive and lovely in her gaits. Once I get my sitting trot polished we'll be a good team!
> 
> She's started shedding out all that mottled thick fur, so I can see the show horse under there now. I really think I found a diamond in the rough with her. And she's just so sweet.
> 
> Best of all, with a half pad, my dressage saddle fits! I was so pleased! Once she fills out more, I dont think we will even need the half pad.
> 
> So, here's the pics I promised. The one shows how she is shedding out, and you can see the light bay color underneath all the Yak hair LOL!


With Grace your new horse is very sweet looking 
good luck with her


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, this sounds very promising! Do you have other horses lined up to visit, or are you thinking and talking with Mark about Bobbi? Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## Country Woman

Mark is also a horse 
I have another horse to go and see on Saturday 
his name is Levi

Jessi is going to give me some leads if things don't work out 
with Bobbi


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> With Grace your new horse is very sweet looking
> good luck with her


Thank you! And Im so happy to see you might have found a good lease horse! Good for you for trying out a few and finding the right one, it will make your leasing experience so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Country Woman

I also got my horse council membership too


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I also got my horse council membership too



Awesome CW, so did you enjoy the mare? Too bad you didn't get pictures.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I enjoyed the mare she was very sweet 
but like any horse she has to get used to my riding style 
my right side is weaker so I a going to have to work on that 
Jessy said I looked good on her and not to go to much taller 

Maybe the next time I go ride her I will take pictures


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see Levi tomorrow so I hope I can ride him


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, good luck tomorrow with Levi, I hope you get to ride him! If your husband goes with you, see if you can 'sweet talk' him into taking pictures for us!


----------



## Country Woman

sure I will have pictures taken 
I don't have to sweet talk him


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Birthday Today, Kestrel! Enjoy Your Treats!


----------



## texasgal

Can't wait to hear about this one and see the pics, CW.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hi one and al!

I have my new keyboard which I finally managed to get connected and working! Bad news is that my plug in keeps disconnecting so I lose al connections - only happens just after the extended warranty runs out.

Mother is here, bless her, she has enjoyed the company as there are people in and out all the time. She is enjoying watching National Geo. which se doesn't get at her home. 
I came back up from the stables to find that she had cleared out the under the sink cupboard - I fully admit that it needed doing but she could not put it back!
Whilst doing that I continued and did the cupboard where I keep all my cooking dishes. I knew she would move onto trying to do that one but wold not be able to hold the weight of the dishes!

Weather has been cold with heavy showers. I was working one of the youngsters i the arena when it started to rain. Of course, at that point Basil decided that it was time to go in. I had to work him through it by which time the rain was heavier. He was still arguing so had to continue, then it started to hail. I told him that if he just did two laps correctly we would go in! He did finally go nicely despite the weather, by which time I was white with the hail on me! 

I went up to the hunt kennels earlier, giving Mother a ride out. The Puppy Show is next weekend and a pre-puppy show, Wednesday evening, when we will be bringing two ***** pups back with us. I picked out the two I liked after watching them play for a while. One is very feisty and will need firm handling. No doubt in my mind she is leader of her siblings. 

I will say my GSD is very good as I took her over with me to where they are in the puppy pen. She jumped in with them and was allowing them all to swing off her legs and tail. She chose the second one by bowling her over and licking her so hard the poor pup was rolling over and over. 

Must be mad but 13 dogs already two more do not make a lot of difference! It is if the later litters do not have walkers, we will take on two more. 

I do love Foxhound pups, they are so naughty. Nothing is sacrilege to them so it does make us tidy. They will take anything and chew it to an unrecognisable mass. One lot got hold of a ball of garden twine and it was wound around everything - it seemed like two miles of the stuff. 

I have tack on the three youngsters and not a reaction from one of them. They just had an arched back for a couple of strides and then went on as if they had been wearing it all their lives. 
All are standing at the mounting block and I am fiddling with them whilst a lot higher than they are. They couldn't give a toss. All seem to be enjoying having something to learn.

Need to get on, Em took several cages of birds to the auction this morning. Haven't heard from her as to how they sold. 

Better crack on, need to take hay out around the fields whilst it isn't raining.


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> sure I will have pictures taken
> I don't have to sweet talk him


He's a keeper, CW! Wishing you a great day and good luck!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all 
I am going to see Hunter 65 this morning then go see Levi 
then I will make my mind up 
I will take pictures 

should I wear stretch jeans or yoga pants


----------



## Country Woman

Yes Marc is a keeper for sure 
he helped me off the horse on Thursday.


----------



## Eagle Child

I really need to adopt British "slang". I need to start saying "I don't give a toss" and "I'd better crack on". So much more descriptive than the American way of saying things. 

I have Skype friends who are Aussies. We had quite a good Oz slang dictionary started way back in one of our chats. Wish I could find it now. 

I love words! =D

Excited for With Grace for your new girl, Kestrel! As you can see from my forum name and sig line, raptors have a special place in my heart. 

Country Woman, can't wait to hear how Levi went. Sounds like some decisions are in your future.

I love this thread and check in every day, though I don't have time to post most days. Life has been taxing lately. Anyhow, I do love the community shown here. Thanks for starting this thread, CW.


----------



## Country Woman

Your all welcome 
I am happy I started this thread too. 
I will let you know more later


----------



## With Grace

Good morning all! 

Woke up to gorgeous sunsine, finally the rain has stopped (living in one of the rainiest places in the US I try not to complain, but we get double what Seattle gets and sometimes It's hard not to!)

Anyways, heading out in an hour or so to celebrate Kestrel's birthday. Even hubby is excited to go see her (11 more days til she comes come)! Not sure if I will ride or just walk her around the farm, just want to spend time and continue getting to know her. Since hubs will be with me I will have some pics taken with her.

Good Luck today CW! Id wear jeans, as yoga pants may be thin in a saddle


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I was thinking about your weaker right side and wondered if you had ever considered taking up driving a cart? I broke my lower back many years ago and decided to learn driving, since it would be a while before I could sit in a saddle comfortably. I eventually trained one of my quarterhorses to pull a 2-wheel Meadowbrook cart and still enjoy it today, even though I'm back in the saddle. In some ways I enjoy it more than riding. 

If you could find someone close who gave driving lessons, that might give you another avenue to enjoy horses without having to worry about mounting and dismounting. 

This is all just a thought....and of course, there are advantages to being astride a horse instead of in a cart. The 'down side' of driving is that you need a road or arena, and can't just be hopping on and going through fields and over ditches and logs, unless you're in a marathon/cross country cart...and you would want a light cart that you could move and handle by yourself.


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Birthday Kestrel


----------



## Country Woman

No I want to ride 
so I will just do what I need to do


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> No I want to ride
> so I will just do what I need to do


Good for you! One of my horse magazines that I am reading this week had an article about good goals and how to set goals so that you can reach them. It made me think about how determined you are, and how you've set your excellent plan in place and have nearly reached your goal. You have had a great process and it will be soon that you find that horse you're looking for. You're inspiring us!


----------



## Foxhunter

I cannot wait to see which horse CW will select! 

Lady T you are correct about driving, I never feel I am looking down on people when I am riding a horse, long ago learned that all to soon you can be looking up! Driving, is another matter, that is one side where I feel really snobby! 
I had a Welsh Sec A pony stallion, Snowy, that I did a lot of driving with. I had him out one day and called in at a friends house. His ancient father saw us and I took him for a drive. As we were jogging through the village, he said to me "The great thing about driving is that you can see whether Mrs Brown has patched the hole in her drawers (panties) or not!" (From the laundry on the line.)

Eagle, there are may dialect sayings that vary through the country. One from Yorkshire that I love is 'mardy' meaning moody. 
Then there is Cockney slang (a Cockney is a Londoner born within the sound of Bow Bells) they have a rhyming slang, as they do in Australia.

Get up those apples and pears and get some Bo Peep.
You've got large plates of meat.
Trouble and strife is giving me a lot of north and south.
Have a butchers (hook) at this.
I love a cup of Rosie (Lee)
He's lost his Barnet (Fair) so wears a Syrup (of Figs.)

The words in brackets is the full saying but usually it is shortened to the one word.

Anyone have a clue what each sentence means?


----------



## Foxhunter

The first time I met Snowy was a a driving rally. I had gone along to groom for a friend of mine with a young horse that had just been broken to harness. 

There were about twenty horses and carts there, most fairly new to driving. 

There was an older couple with a very smart, white/grey Welsh pony that was certainly very fill of himself and obviously entire from the way he was roaring at everything and showing his endowment.
Everyone could see that he was to much for the owners - David had started them driving and loaned them a very kind and sensible pony of his but they wanted something with more 'go' - well, they had it with the pony that had bought. 
Next thing I see is this pony trotting towards a mare harnessed to a cart, and trying to mount her. His bridle was around his neck and the owners terrified and clueless as to what to do!
I was off our trap, across the distance. Grabbed the pony by his nose and ear and hauled him off to the side. He broke the shaft of the cart but no one was harmed.

We helped the people load him into their trailer and they went home. 
Snowy had a long thick mane and the tiny ears of a Welsh pony, all he did was to stretch his head down and shake and the bridle slipped over his ears! 

I next saw Snowy mid winter when he was delivered to me, having been sold to be put down because he was 'dangerous'. He was very opinionated when he arrived but after the first time I hitched him up and as soon as I put my foot on the step to get on, he reared vertically and took off at a spanking trot! Three miles, and a lot of hills, he was far more compliant and that was the end of any problems with him. I always plaited a piece of his forelock and mane over the head piece of his bridle so he couldn't shake it off.

I had a girl riding with me at the time and she fox hunted him, did gymkhana games on him and he never put a foot out of place. Great pony. 

I would drive him down to where I had some young horses with feed and hay in the cart, he would stand whilst I opened the field gate, walk around the field whilst I put the hay and feed out and take little notice of the other horses, thart is how good he was. 

When we turned up at a spring rally with the girl who had been riding him, at the reins the ex owners were furious because he had not been shot. I will never forget their faces when they saw him - nor the row they had with David who had bought him!


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, 
I have no clue what the phrases mean. Can't wait to see the answers!

As far as driving, I enjoyed the story about Snowy. I was looking for a little Welch pony when I eventually bought my little Shetland/quarter pony. They are really hard to find around here, unless you're wanting a hunter/jumper sport pony and then they are less suitable for a beginner child's pony and also far more expensive. We had a Welch mare about 13 hh high when our kids were little. She was worth her weight in gold! She eventually colicked at age 18 and had to be put down, at which point my heart was broken. 

One of my favorite memories of her was on a day when I took my daughter to ride her. We boarded at the time on a farm with a lovely gentleman, Mr. Taylor, who had known the pony from her previous owner and had advised me that she was worth her weight. I stopped at the driveway to chat with Mr. T, and Alison became impatient to go get her pony! I said, "Wait just a little while," but Mr. T said, "Let her go get the pony!" I trusted her to get the pony, as she was in a pasture alone, but at the time my daughter was too short to reach the pony's head to put the halter on, unassisted. Anyway, off she goes with halter and lead rope, and Mr. T and I kept chatting. In a few minutes, here comes my daughter up the hill, pony haltered and in tow. Alison is stomping and her body language tells me that she is in a temper. We opened the gate for her, and she began to scold me, saying, "Mommy, you should have helped me! I couldn't reach Brandy's ears to put the halter on, so I threw the rope over her neck and it kept falling off! I did it over and over, and it kept falling off! Finally (huffily) Brandy put her head down for me so I could reach her! You should have helped me!" I had to laugh at her, and of course Mr. T won the bet, and I realized anew just how good the pony Brandy was. Any one of the other horses would have been 40 acres away after having the rope thrown at them!


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails. I have had many wonderful ponies. They are common in the UK! Most have been wonderful once they have had the messing knocked out of them usually when the child has their feet by the pony's knees. 
Several I have kept for their lifetime by loaning them to friends for their children - these were the 'special' ones, usually either very naughty when they came to me or in bad condition.

Confetti was like the one you had. A Welsh Sec A she was a real Christian with not a bad bone in her body, she was lame on all four with laminitis, so bad that she couldn't stand. Nothing seemed to help her and I really did think it was better to let her go but my vet and farrier decided as modern medications were not working to revert to the old and they bled her from all four feet. This relieved the pressure and she was much better afterwards. She was a brilliant confidence giver. Great fox hunting pony and would give many a horse a lead over some big fences!

David, mentioned above, had a daughter that was very nervous so, he had Fetti, his daughter gained confidence and was soon following hounds on a lead. They were going across a field with a big ditch and stream running across the middle of it. 
Sophie was frightened to jump it so David stopped, lifted her off Fetti, sat her in front of him on his horse, jumped the ditch leading the pony and, on the other side. dumped daughter back on Fetti.

I taught her to drive and she and Snowy would go together in a smart little trap, we did many weddings with them.

The last pony I had was another Welsh I was given. Once a top show pony he had been retired more or less. When my nieces outgrew him I lent him to a dear friend for her two children and she had him euthanised after he had a second bout of pneumonia and didn't want to go on. He was brilliant with the children suffering all sorts of fancy dress, but loving life.









This was him at the grand age of 37. 

Another good one that taught my sister's children and suffered under my nephew! 









The second pony I bought very cheaply for my eldest niece was very well bred as a show pony but he had been messed around and got way with it. He was not a very nice character and would buck (and how) as soon as he did one stride of canter. One day he dropped Leish on the road and I was so mad I got off the horse I was riding and stuck her on him, and got onto Rolo myself. I beat seven bales out of him and made him gallop up the road all the way to the top of the steep hill and then cantered him down a field and back up it. Then took him back put Leish on him and had her canter him in the arena for about 30 minutes. Rolo was in a lather, he was exhausted but it stopped his nonsense and he stopped bucking after that. 

Enough from me. Off to bed. Mother snores really loudly I can hear her as I sit typing.


----------



## Northernstar

Neat stories, Foxhunter! You definately showed Rolo who's boss!! Wonder if the volume button on the tele is smoking yet- I had to chuckle when I read about that the other day - reminded me of the last time my grandmother visited, and I felt like I was yelling over the top of things just to have a conversation


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Everyone 
I went out to see Hunter 65 and her horse Hunter 
well here are are few pictures of Levi and Me
the first picture is Reilley who owns the horse


----------



## Country Woman

here are a few more


----------



## Ladytrails

I love that big grin on your face! Did you like him?


----------



## Country Woman

yes I did like him he was easy to ride too. I did trot a little but not canter 
because he is new to me still 
If the horses were closer and cheaper I would take Levi 
I wish I had a picture of Bobbi and me


----------



## With Grace

CW- Levi is such a pretty guy, and your big smile is wonderful to see! Have you made any decisions or will you keep looking? Oh I ordered a cinnamon dolce today in your honor


----------



## Country Woman

oh thank you With Grace 
its going to be hard to make a decision


----------



## Northernstar

He's a _beautiful_ horse, CW!! You should take him!
Hope you had an awesome time with Kestrel, Grace!!
(Just a funny, but check it out some evening - I've been occasionally watching old "Mr. Ed" episodes on youtube, and there's one called, "Birthday Party For Mr. Ed - or something like that.. Anyway, because he can talk and use the phone in his barn/Wibur's office, he created quite a hilarious bit of mayhem! Be warned, however - once you watch one, you'll become addicted!!! I didn't realize as a kid watching these (re-runs of course!) how clever and hilarious the script really is!!!)

HAPPY EARTH DAY, EVERYONE, AND HOPE YOU CAN GET A LITTLE NATURE IN TODAY!


----------



## candandy49

Good Sunday Morning to All. I have found some pictures of mine and my hubby's and our horses first camping experiences on week-end long Benefit Trail rides. Our 2-horse trailer looked like it might fall apart at any moment, but was actually quite a dependable transportation for our horses. We put a new floor in it as soon as we brought it home. We did in a short time upgrade to an all steel 3-horse slant goose neck with dressing room and saddle rack.

By the By, that is not Max nor I in the top picture, they are friends of ours we most often rode and went on camping trips together. That was my husband's mare tied to the trailer. My Candy was on the other side.


----------



## candandy49

*sorry double post*

This is what we upgraded to from that Dodge Charger and Fiberglas 2 horse side-by-side. The truck we have now is a Ford, 460 cubic gas engine, with on the fly 4x4. That duo did us very well..we have since sold the 3-horse slant and don't have a trailer now since we're both older and some what in bad health. However, we sold the trailer to neighbors who would loan us the trailer if ever the need arised.


----------



## candandy49

Country Woman, you look great in the saddle of the grey horse. So sorry I've not kept up on the rapidly changing posts here.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Looks like you had some fun times!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you all 
I would maybe take him if he was not so far away


----------



## candandy49

Three more pictures of times in the past. I sure do miss those times of seems like ages ago. I have since those days of yore had a disabilatating injury to my left knee that has left me disabilabled and back surgery that required surgery and a bone graft.


----------



## Country Woman

Are you still able to ride


----------



## Northernstar

I love those nostalgic old '70's lawn chairs!! The blazer in the 1st photo reminds me of my childhood - the guy sitting by the campfire looks like he's having a great time! I grew up camping my whole life and still love it  (I cheat, though, and use dehydrated stew packets for dinner -saves messy clean-up and more time for hiking)


----------



## Country Woman

I spent some time with Hunter65 and her horse Hunter
we had a good time after Hunter rode we bathed her horse 
and we just talked about horses


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like a nice day! You're definately getting some good horse time lately


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some pictures of the other horses


----------



## Hunter65

ACK more pictures of me riding - but had 2 good rides this weekend. Finally we can hold a canter around the arena YAY go Hunter. Hey CW we forgot to take the conformation picts. Yes I am going to brave the critique section with Hunter. Thanks so much for all your help giving my brat a bath. Will have to go back and read 2 days worth of posts here, sheesh it is hard to keep up.

OH yeak CW you look good on Levi! Love your smile!


----------



## Country Woman

thanks Hunter65 
Yea I remembered when I got home 
Your welcome anytime you need some help


----------



## With Grace

CW and Hunter - how fun you two are meeting up! Sounds like you had a fun time!

My ride yesterday was so perfect! DH took video so I'll put a link soon and you all can see Kestrel on her first turnout to pasture. She was pretty darn excited to be out there in the sun. We fed her a bunch of carrots, groomed really well and then I rode. She did excellent! I'm going to learn to ride in a double bridle before I leave with her to take her to her new home, since that's what she does best in and although I am at lower level dressage, I will be able to school with her in a double to keep her fresh in her knowledge. 

She worked her little heart out for me, so I groomed her a bunch after she was turned out, she seemed to really like it, she loved attention! She had a nice 13th birthday


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> CW and Hunter - how fun you two are meeting up! Sounds like you had a fun time!
> 
> My ride yesterday was so perfect! DH took video so I'll put a link soon and you all can see Kestrel on her first turnout to pasture. She's was pretty darn excited to be out there in the sun. We fed her a bunch of carrots, groomed really well and then I rode. She did excellent! I'm going to learn to ride in a double bridle before I leave with her to take her to her new home, since that's what she does best in and although I am at lower level dressage, I will be able to school with her in a double to keep her fresh in her knowledge.
> 
> She worked her little heart out for me, so I groomed her a bunch after she was turned out, she seemed to really like it, she loved attention! She had a nice 13th birthday


Oh how fun. Can't wait to see video. I had CW video me today but something went wrong as there is no video on my phone


----------



## With Grace

Here's a video - nothing too exciting, but at least you can see her now, and that she is starting to shed out to a lighter bay. This was her first turnout since she arrived, she was pretty happy to be out, but was calling to the barn mates to make sure they were still there.


----------



## Hunter65

OK LA Kings Game ON!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Here's a video - nothing too exciting, but at least you can see her now, and that she is starting to shed out to a lighter bay. This was her first turnout since she arrived, she was pretty happy to be out, but was calling to the barn mates to make sure they were still there.
> 
> Kestrel first time to pasture 3/3 - YouTube


She is beautiful grace!


----------



## Eagle Child

Kestrel is gorgeous! Wow! You did good, With Grace!

CW, it's so great you're getting out and trying different horses. Have fun!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Very pretty mare-she looks very happy!


----------



## Country Woman

in between watching the game and doing housework fun Vancouver is leading 
the game for now 

With Grace your mare is very pretty 

Hunter I will try again bring your camera next time


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> in between watching the game and doing housework fun Vancouver is leading
> the game for now
> 
> With Grace your mare is very pretty
> 
> Hunter I will try again bring your camera next time


I will try and remember Rob found it in his truck today


----------



## Country Woman

I sent you something check it out please see what you think


----------



## Ladytrails

Had a nice weekend, mostly outside! Friends came and put in the first plantings in a garden that they have made on our property in a little patch we set aside for them. I worked with the pony and Windy the TWH mare...put up a jump pole with one end on the ground and did some lunging at a walk and trot with each of them. Pony has jumped a little before, and picked right up on it. God love her, the TWH stepped on the pole, moved the pole, stepped over the pole, and balked at the pole. I don't think she ever did jump it, actually, but she did go over it without touching it. Those running walk gaits just DO NOT ALLOW two feet to be on the ground at the same time for a trot & jump!  We also saddled up for a short trip around the pasture moving the sheep. Had a lot of fun with that; I am continuing to be amazed at how well this works for us. She is so attentive, acts like a dead broke QH instead of a high spirited TWH. Does the most amazing side passes, two-tracking and almost-rollbacks and almost-spins to stay in position with the sheep. We were able to put them through an open gate, with electric braid on both sides - they could have squirted under the electric braid if they wanted to, so I looked at this is a real achievement! 

With Grace, your Kestrel is a beautiful mare. I love to watch how she moves! 

Hunter65 and CW, I'm enjoying your stories and glad to hear that you're getting some riding time in! 

Foxhunter, enjoyed the pony stories. The picture of the young man is great - hard to believe the pony was 37, he looks to be in perfect shape. He has the look on his face of a real babysitter pony!


----------



## Country Woman

just watching an intense hockey game


----------



## Foxhunter

CW Glad you are getting in some riding trying different horses!

CANDANDY, nearest I have ever got to camping with horses was when I was in the Pony Club and we would have a week camping out with the ponies but that was all in one field and rides were mostly lessons. I am envious of you all! Looks like such great fun.

Mother is back at her home, drove her to the ferry yesterday and met with my eldest niece to take her over. She enjoyed herself with people popping in and out all the time. 

Must crack on, running late and lots to do. Weather still heavy rain showers so looks like another 'change clothes ' umpteen times day.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Just a minute to pop in and say "hi" still working every day, rode last night and got in bed late.

Here are my Grandkids...


----------



## candandy49

Susan, your Grandbabies are adorable!! Grandson has a boo-boo on his forehead. :-(

Country Woman, answering your question if I'm still able to ride. Unfortunately and sadly I had to stop riding when I shattered my left knee joint. Both my tibia, tibial plateau and fibula were broken. My entire knee capsule was shattered. I didn't see the x-rays, but husband did and he said it looked like a bomb had gone off in my knee. The accident happened in 2008 and my left leg is now 1 1/2 inch shorter than my right leg. What happened was I fell from the top of a new load of hay on our hay trailer. It was a 6 foot fall and I landed on the flat of my left foot with all my weight. I have to wear a shoe with a built-up sole and 1/4 inch orthothic insole in that shoe and have to walk with a cane. Then I had a severely degenerated disc between L-3 and L4 and had to have back surgery to do a bone graft. The surgeons orders were to lift nothing heavier than a gallon of milk.


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> just watching an intense hockey game


That's so cool, CW! We love hockey!! (only sport I'm interested in, aside from equestrian, of course!) My husband went to Lake Superior State when they were the CCHA champs - I went to school with Pat LaFontaine for many years. He really is the salt of the earth as they make him out to be. Major philanthropist for children's hospitals and still plays hockey often!


----------



## texasgal

Good morning all .. I hope everyone had a great weekend..

Loved the pics CW and Hunter!

Susan .. I laughed at the "all boy" bandaid on grandson's head .. beautiful children!

candandy .. I can relate to the back problems, I've had back surgery on L4-L5 but haven't given up riding ..... yet. I certainly don't ride like I used to! I'll consider a gaited horse ... or some mini's and a cart .. but life without horses isn't on the table .. yet! Sounds like yours was the right decision though .. given the knee and the back .. that stinks.

With Grace - Kestril is beautiful!

Sounds like a good weekend, Ladytrails!

Morning Foxhunter *waves* ...

And anyone else I forgot ... *waving good morning*


----------



## Northernstar

Cacowgirl said:


> Very pretty mare-she looks very happy!


Took the words right out of my mouth!!! Beautiful, happy horse, and I loved the video!


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> Good morning all .. I hope everyone had a great weekend..
> 
> Loved the pics CW and Hunter!
> 
> Susan .. I laughed at the "all boy" bandaid on grandson's head .. beautiful children!
> 
> candandy .. I can relate to the back problems, I've had back surgery on L4-L5 but haven't given up riding ..... yet. I certainly don't ride like I used to! I'll consider a gaited horse ... or some mini's and a cart .. but life without horses isn't on the table .. yet! Sounds like yours was the right decision though .. given the knee and the back .. that stinks.
> 
> With Grace - Kestril is beautiful!
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend, Ladytrails!
> 
> Morning Foxhunter *waves* ...
> 
> And anyone else I forgot ... *waving good morning*


Hi, texasgal! Just came in from feeding Star and doing pasture work - logged on for a minute, and heading out soon for a good hike...Earth Day hike was great, and many wildflowers popping now that daytime temps are around 50! Gotta give my girl her dewormer today also, which I hate having to do because she's always so happy to see me and trots up to me every time I go out back. I feel like a "Benedict Arnold" the way I have to sneak and squirt, but it's for her own good, of course. Too bad it tastes so nasty, and Quest is the worst! Poor girl  She'll get over it as she always does, and get extra carrots next time I go out  Have a wonderful day, and enjoy!


----------



## texasgal

Eh .. they soon forget with lots of carrots, huh?

Have a great hike!


----------



## Northernstar

Ladytrails said:


> Had a nice weekend, mostly outside! Friends came and put in the first plantings in a garden that they have made on our property in a little patch we set aside for them. I worked with the pony and Windy the TWH mare...put up a jump pole with one end on the ground and did some lunging at a walk and trot with each of them. Pony has jumped a little before, and picked right up on it. God love her, the TWH stepped on the pole, moved the pole, stepped over the pole, and balked at the pole. I don't think she ever did jump it, actually, but she did go over it without touching it. Those running walk gaits just DO NOT ALLOW two feet to be on the ground at the same time for a trot & jump!  We also saddled up for a short trip around the pasture moving the sheep. Had a lot of fun with that; I am continuing to be amazed at how well this works for us. She is so attentive, acts like a dead broke QH instead of a high spirited TWH. Does the most amazing side passes, two-tracking and almost-rollbacks and almost-spins to stay in position with the sheep. We were able to put them through an open gate, with electric braid on both sides - they could have squirted under the electric braid if they wanted to, so I looked at this is a real achievement!
> 
> With Grace, your Kestrel is a beautiful mare. I love to watch how she moves!
> 
> Hunter65 and CW, I'm enjoying your stories and glad to hear that you're getting some riding time in!
> 
> Foxhunter, enjoyed the pony stories. The picture of the young man is great - hard to believe the pony was 37, he looks to be in perfect shape. He has the look on his face of a real babysitter pony!


Windy sounds like an awesome, fun girl!! Sounds like you had a great time despite the lack of jumping


----------



## Northernstar

texasgal said:


> Eh .. they soon forget with lots of carrots, huh?
> 
> Have a great hike!


Fortunately for me, she's very forgiving! haha A trait I think most Quarter Horses have


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning all-we had a very hot W/E,but manged to squeeze in an early morning ride on Sat.. Have to go buy screens as there is only 1 window here that has a screen on it-the joys of buying a foreclosure house! Also the A/C unit doesn't work,so it's pretty hot in the house. So, another hemorage of the wallet is on the horizon. But...we will have rain again by next Thursday, so at least the heat will give us a break.


----------



## With Grace

Good morning! Another beautiful day here, yesterday ended up being 70, very rare for April here, and I was out in a tank and shorts working the yard. Had to get it all cleaned up from the winter before I can go to the nursery and get my flowers to plant. I love picking out all my flowers and getting my backyard looking good, but the weeding I could do without. We usually have a yard guy come out and do it for me (I have back problems) but with the boarding we now are fitting into the budget, I happily sat out there pulling weeds all day long 

Thanks everyone for the sweet words about Kestrel in her vid. Makes me feel better knowing you all think she's as pretty as I do (hubby still calls her bones or shaggy, depending on the mood, since she was so thin and in full winter woolies when she arrived last week) I am determined to have her looking show ready bu August for our first rated Morgan show!

Susan - your grandkids are adorable!

Northernstar - you'll have to give me a virtual lesson on worming correctly, since I've always leased it was something I never had to do, and I want to do it myself rather than have my BO do it. 

Cacowgirl - I can completely sympathize with you! We had to buy all new screens when moving in, they didn't come with the house and we didn't know it! Rude awakening on a hot day when we went to open the windows...and I can imagine in AZ an working A/C is a must have! We can get away without one here most of the summer, we have a portable unit for the summer nights that get sticky.

CW - any new horses to go see? Any decisions made? We need to have a online HF chat room party when you finally seal the deal on a horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Susan-your grandkids are so cute! Either of them a bit "horsey"? 
With Grace-Might have to get a window A/C for the bedroom just to get us through this first year. Sure do like your mare-I'll bet she'll be sleek & shiny very soon.
CW-glad to see you are getting some riding in.


----------



## Country Woman

I was looking on CL last evening and saw some horses in Cloverdale about a 5 minute drive from us I may go and see them tomorrow 1 is an Appy mare the other is a Standardbred gelding


----------



## Country Woman

I would like any info on Appaloosas please. I don't know much about this breed
are they easy to ride, handle, be around


----------



## With Grace

My rant for the week...as I had mentioned I need to buy a double bridle, even though I may not show in one for another year or two (perhaps in hunter pleasure Morgan classes this August but its quite awhile before I test in one in dressage) so I decided I should order one in havana rather than the dressage black, to match my hunt seat since I may show in it this summer. WOAH I'm going to have to take a loan out for the bridle, bits and reins! Why on earth is a double so darn expensive??? Going to have to scour ebay for used bridles I think!


----------



## texasgal

CW .. I love Apps. They are like any other horse, though and vary in temperment by horse. Modern Apps can be mostly QH by breeding, so they should be about the same as a QH ... "Old" or "Foundation" Apps are bred a bit differently .. they are hardy, loyal, hardworking .. imo.


----------



## texasgal

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... if ya'll promise not to tell ....... I'm thinking about a project. It will probably be disguised as a gift to DH.

Here is the project:


----------



## Foxhunter

texas - that looks like a sensible project!

The heavens opened today and we have had torrential wet stuff all day - it has slowed down now but still wet and with a north wind - cold.

All we did was bring the horses in and they were grateful for it too. I had to turn the three youngsters out as the contractor arrived to take the muck heap and clear the loose shed. Not a good idea to have them in there with a tractor clearing! 

Love the picture of the children, I love them at that age, you can really mould them. LOL

I am off to have a hot shower, I certainly need it.


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... if ya'll promise not to tell ....... I'm thinking about a project. It will probably be disguised as a gift to DH.
> 
> Here is the project:


lol thank you I needed a good giggle! Dang I know my hubby wouldn't fall for that unless it was made out of wood (or I wanted him to make me one outta wood).


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> My rant for the week...as I had mentioned I need to buy a double bridle, even though I may not show in one for another year or two (perhaps in hunter pleasure Morgan classes this August but its quite awhile before I test in one in dressage) so I decided I should order one in havana rather than the dressage black, to match my hunt seat since I may show in it this summer. WOAH I'm going to have to take a loan out for the bridle, bits and reins! Why on earth is a double so darn expensive??? Going to have to scour ebay for used bridles I think!


I don't know 
good luck with your hunt WG


----------



## texasgal

Hunter .. DH wants a horse .. he NEEDS a dependable older horse, but he's "always wanted" a young horse that he could raise and grow with.

He doesn't have the knowledge or the 'want to' .. so it would be "my" project .. lol.

Of course, it might encourage him to step up the fixing up of the property for the horses ....

He's a nice, well-bred, breeding stock paint that they are wanting to move because this year's crop is arriving...


----------



## Country Woman

I going to look at the Appaloosa tomorrow her name is Annabelle
she is only about minutes from us

Hopefully it will work out


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Hunter .. DH wants a horse .. he NEEDS a dependable older horse, but he's "always wanted" a young horse that he could raise and grow with.
> 
> He doesn't have the knowledge or the 'want to' .. so it would be "my" project .. lol.
> 
> Of course, it might encourage him to step up the fixing up of the property for the horses ....
> 
> He's a nice, well-bred, breeding stock paint that they are wanting to move because this year's crop is arriving...


He certainly is a cutie pie!! Lucky you!

My hubby wants a horse too so he can come riding, he would need roller skates to ride Hunter, I'm thinking draft lol


----------



## Country Woman

my hubby could ride Hunter 
he is lighter than me lol


----------



## Tianimalz

mufufufufu I feel so rebellious sneaking in here to read at my ripe age of 20.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome, youngster .... come in and learn a few things... hehehehehehe


----------



## Tianimalz

texasgal said:


> Welcome, youngster .... come in and learn a few things... hehehehehehe


Thank you, Master texasgal. -bow- I am but your humble padawan.


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. I like you already .. *wink*


----------



## Tianimalz

YAY


----------



## Country Woman

will let you know more tomorrow


----------



## Country Woman

are we letting young people in here


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. I don't think so .. 

Tian and I were just "funnin'" maw! .. lol


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh poo... okay I'll haul my youngin' butt back into lurker mode.... I MEAN; leave the grown up board  Have fun ya old timers


----------



## Hunter65

Ya know other than the peeps who have posted picts of them selves or actually met other members (like me and CW) we don't really know how old anyone in here is hmm.....


----------



## Tianimalz

Hunter65 said:


> Ya know other than the peeps who have posted picts of them selves or actually met other members (like me and CW) we don't really know how old anyone in here is hmm.....


There are traitors in your ranks!!

...oh yeah I was supposed to leave >.> oops


----------



## texasgal

That's it!
Name:
Rank:
Serial Number:
Certified Copy of Birth Certificate:

All of you! Right now! LOL ....


----------



## Spirit Lifter

I just turned 51 and got my new horse! I told my fiance' he had 3 options to help me through PA winters (I just moved here from Florida). 

1. Put me in a straight jacket
2. I'll turn into an alcoholic from boredom
3. I'm getting a horse!

He picked option number 3!


----------



## Hunter65

Lisa Wolff said:


> I just turned 51 and got my new horse! I told my fiance' he had 3 options to help me through PA winters (I just moved here from Florida).
> 
> 1. Put me in a straight jacket
> 2. I'll turn into an alcoholic from boredom
> 3. I'm getting a horse!
> 
> He picked option number 3!



Woo hoo that was the right decision for sure!!!! Some men know whats good fer em lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am 41, and ya'll see my Grandkids...yes, an official old fart.

I wanted to ride Dixie today but the wind is blowing at least 30 mph....

guess I will just sit with my feet up for a while, restaurant is kicking my butt, but 

my boss is more than pleased with my food!!


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> I am 41, and ya'll see my Grandkids...yes, an official old fart.
> 
> I wanted to ride Dixie today but the wind is blowing at least 30 mph....
> 
> guess I will just sit with my feet up for a while, restaurant is kicking my butt, but
> 
> my boss is more than pleased with my food!!



wow 41 and grandkids that ain't old. I will be 47 this June and am actually relieved I don't have grandkids yet (one day though). My baby (21) moves away from the city this coming weekend :-(


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Dixie is a hormonal mess ya'll.....
I hope she settles down, she was in her last home only 2 weeks and being young, I think she is in heat due to the two moves. She is nasty in heat...one of the squirting, squealing, winking kind. UGH.


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> Dixie is a hormonal mess ya'll.....
> I hope she settles down, she was in her last home only 2 weeks and being young, I think she is in heat due to the two moves. She is nasty in heat...one of the squirting, squealing, winking kind. UGH.


Oh this does not sound fun

So the young'uns are stopping by now huh? Seems that we aren't as fuddyduddy as they like to say we are if they like to lurk around our thread...

And I for sure can prove I'm old....go look in my medicine cabinet LOL!


----------



## With Grace

Oh happy day! Foxhunter has just saved me a load of money by letting me know I don't need a full bridle...just another piece to add to my current ones!

How excellent is this...A Slip Head Piece!
Slip Head & Cheek - More Bridlework - Dever Saddlery


----------



## Country Woman

I am 48 years old 
I have been married 2 years and I have a 27 year old daughter 
and Marc has a 18 year old daughter 

my cousin who is my age has a grand daughter who is 15


----------



## Country Woman

This is a picture of my 25 year old daughter Laura and I at my wedding 
she also loves horses


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> This is a picture of my 25 year old daughter Laura and I at my wedding
> she also loves horses


You both look so pretty CW


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Hunter and just to think a year before she would not even talk to 
me because of Marc


----------



## Country Woman

my daughter's hair is longer now


----------



## Hunter65

Hmm I have no recent picts of my daughter but here she is at grad in 2008 (In red) and some old ones from Webb's when she was a counsellor and that was her old buddy stinky (the paint).


----------



## Rascaholic

Ladies do lurkers have to identify themselves? I haven't been joining in, but I have been with ya'll since this thread started lol


----------



## Hunter65

Rascaholic said:


> Ladies do lurkers have to identify themselves? I haven't been joining in, but I have been with ya'll since this thread started lol



Well then its about time you spoke up lol The more input the better!

Welcome


----------



## With Grace

Rascaholic said:


> Ladies do lurkers have to identify themselves? I haven't been joining in, but I have been with ya'll since this thread started lol


Well that's no fun! Time to stop lurking!


----------



## Rascaholic

ty Hunter65 and With Grace. I get a kick out of just reading sometimes LOL. Between this and the horse for sale ads hehehhehe 

OH and GOOD LUCK Country Woman!!! I have been meaning to post that for a while. lol


----------



## Country Woman

wow Hunter your daughter is beautiful 
love the pictures with the horses


----------



## Country Woman

Rascaholic said:


> ty Hunter65 and With Grace. I get a kick out of just reading sometimes LOL. Between this and the horse for sale ads hehehhehe
> 
> OH and GOOD LUCK Country Woman!!! I have been meaning to post that for a while. lol


I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Spirit Lifter

I've never been more fulfilled!


----------



## farmpony84

My hands smell like thrush...


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Lisa welcome to the forums 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

hi farmpony 
I have a feeling about this horse


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, there are a lot of appaloosas here in the Midwest. I think you'll enjoy them. They are around 15 hands, give or take, on average. As one of the other ladies said, they have their distinct personalities just like any breed, but generally are calm, peoWe use appys a LOT at our therapeutic riding center because they are so sensible....

Foxhunter, we had a cold windy Sunday; I sympathize with you and the rainy cold day! Glad to hear that your mum had a good visit and enjoyed herself. Sounds like she ran out of cupboards to organize?  I didn't post over the weekend but sounds like your youngsters are coming along very, very nicely! 

With Grace, it's sooo cool that Foxhunter was able to give you a tip to save $ on your new bridle! Does anybody besides me think it is too awesome that someone across the ocean knew just what to recommend for an equestrian discipline that is the same on both continents??? Wow! High five! 

Northernstar, thanks for the kind words about my Windy. I do enjoy her. She was slow to bond with me, as she'd been with her breeder/trainer/owner for all her 11 years before coming to me, but I'm sure she trusts me (at least most of the time) now and she has so much try. She is so fun to ride!

Hunter65 and texasgal, you crack me up! As for me, I need one of those t-shirts that says, "one horse away from being the crazy horse lady!"

My creaky credentials for this thread -- Age 55, children grown at 30 and 27, no grandkids yet (but we have the pony on the 5-year grandkid plan now). Married 35 years to DH in November. Not quite as old as dirt, but definitely getting there. I graduated from college in 1977, before PCs were invented in 1979. For all the young lurkers, they now know what "old" is!


----------



## Country Woman

I will let you all know what happens tomorrow


----------



## Rascaholic

Dawn dish soap farmpony.


----------



## Stan

Tianimalz said:


> There are traitors in your ranks!!
> 
> ...oh yeah I was supposed to leave >.> oops


 Do you know how the ole folks deal with young uns


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> That's it!
> Name:
> Rank:
> Serial Number:
> Certified Copy of Birth Certificate:
> 
> All of you! Right now! LOL ....


Name:Stan
Rank: Probation officer
Serial Number: 007
Certified Copy of Birth Certificate: They were not around when I arrived


----------



## Stan

Well I have to enter the spirit of being old. One of my 4 grand children.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan, I have a picture of my grandbaby riding that same horse....


----------



## candandy49

This is my Daughter holding my Great-Grandson. The other two are my Granddaughters. The one with the longer blonde hair in the pink t-shirt is my Great-Grandson's Mother. The pictue was taken last Summer.


----------



## candandy49

Country Woman, here are my Granddaughters when they were a tad bit younger with the Appaloosa gelding, Cody I once had. He lived to be 21 years old and was always a perfect gentleman.

There are some really good Appaloosas out there. Cody was an excellent trail riding horse and we did some playday gaming.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> wow Hunter your daughter is beautiful
> love the pictures with the horses



Thanks CW, this weekend is the big move to Kelowna 
I will miss her but she got a fantastic job at Mission Hills Winery as a pastry chef


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> View attachment 95884
> 
> 
> Well I have to enter the spirit of being old. One of my 4 grand children.



oh my gosh soooo cute!


----------



## Hunter65

Great pictures everyone!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## With Grace

Love all these pics! So cute, love the grandbabies in the saddles.

Going to go have a lesson with Kestrel today...8 more days til we bring her home! I'm hoping I have everything I need for her, I couldn't get to sleep wondering if I've forgotten something. I need to pick up a fly mask and fly spray - anyone have a good recommendation for an organic fly spray that actually works? 

I don't think I mentioned this, but last week I went and visited Grace, and she didn't nicker at all when she saw me, and just turned her head away from me in the stall, she didnt walk to the door and get excited like she had the last 6 months. I'm pretty sure she's mad at me, or knows somethings up. I miss her, I really felt like we had bonded and were a team. I've been feeling kind of guilty about it. I also have heard rumors that she may be going up for sale if no one else leases her...I would hate to see her go.


----------



## Rascaholic

*Dances her way into the forum*

I have some FANTASTIC news!!!! I got given the go ahead to start working Rascal again!!! His eval is in July, and if he stays sound pushing his limits from the ground (with conditioning of course) I GET TO START RIDING HIM!!!!!

:clap::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hunter65

Rascaholic said:


> *Dances her way into the forum*
> 
> I have some FANTASTIC news!!!! I got given the go ahead to start working Rascal again!!! His eval is in July, and if he stays sound pushing his limits from the ground (with conditioning of course) I GET TO START RIDING HIM!!!!!
> 
> :clap::happydance::happydance:



Woo hoo thats awesome news!!!!!! Love the happy dance


----------



## texasgal

Well, I don't have any grandkids .. but I started a bit late. My daughters are 15 and 20 ...

I'm 49.


----------



## Rascaholic

I can't wait!! Anyone know where I can pick up a decent english saddle for cheap? I don't want to spend a butt load until I am positive he will stay sound.

Still:happydance:


----------



## With Grace

Rascaholic said:


> I can't wait!! Anyone know where I can pick up a decent english saddle for cheap? I don't want to spend a butt load until I am positive he will stay sound.
> 
> Still:happydance:


Yay! I bet you are just thrilled!

Try Craigs List or ebay - measure an English saddle that fits first though then ask the sellers for those measurements. I purchased my Collegiate A/P on ebay in February, its fabulous and fits perfectly (also fits a wide range of horses) I love saddle shopping!!


----------



## Rascaholic

With Grace said:


> Yay! I bet you are just thrilled!
> 
> Try Craigs List or ebay - measure an English saddle that fits first though then ask the sellers for those measurements. I purchased my Collegiate A/P on ebay in February, its fabulous and fits perfectly (also fits a wide range of horses) I love saddle shopping!!


Mmmmm Ebay :thumbsup:
already looking on craigslist, Banned from CL HAH DH can kiss the bootay! I need a saddle :twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks CW, this weekend is the big move to Kelowna
> I will miss her but she got a fantastic job at Mission Hills Winery as a pastry chef


Congratulations on your daughter's new job at Mission Hills 
I know you will miss her hugs


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see Anabelle today
Can't ride her because she has not been ridden for a while 
ans she needs to know her rider first


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Congratulations on your daughter's new job at Mission Hills
> I know you will miss her hugs


Thanks CW

Be sure and take pictures today OK? What time are you going???? Where are they located?


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to be there at 2 pm and its Cloverdale equestrian center 184 and #10 highway


----------



## Hunter65

That's so close to you awesome, look forward to hearing all about her!


----------



## Foxhunter

Seems like all is rising rosey! Wonderful pictures of horses and children and grand children - and great grand son!

We were meant to have heavy rain showers off and on all day but it has been wonderfully sunny and warm - until I went out to feed the field ones when, you guessed it - the skies opened up!

Worked the horses and turned them out, so they are caked in mud. I swear they have trowels hidden in the fields to layer it on each other.

When we went to get the mares in found that a ewe had lambed. I had them down for starting next week. As every forecast is for bad weather tonight and tomorrow, we brought them in so they are in half of the loose shed eating racehorse hay!

There are only nine to lamb which is tedious. I use to lamb 4 - 5 hundred. 

As far as Appaloosas go I use to event one a full leopard spot. He was not a pretty horse but he was one of the gamest and bravest horses I have ever ridden. I don't think he ever refused - we often lacked brakes, if he locked onto a fence, that was it, we were going over it whether I wanted to or not! 
He had been a circus horse and really took me by surprise when I was lungeing him one day, I had halted him and turned him in to face me I raised the whip and he went straight up! Not a nasty bone in his body and he never reared when ridden. 

I have had a few Appy X and all were bold, kind and willing to please.


----------



## Country Woman

that is where Western Rider keeps Bert


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I like your picture of Hunter


----------



## Hunter65

Well here is a videofor those that have spare time. It is at our property about 3 hours out of town and was our first girls weekend. Unfortunately that year Hunter wasn't old enough to go so they are my friends horses Shade (palomino) and Breeze. Last year was great as we had the two pallys and are hoping to in June this year.

A Weekend in Merritt BC on Vimeo


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hunter I like your picture of Hunter


hahaha thanks that was at the games day I was telling you about where Hunter was waaay overloaded with excitement. I had a whole costume we made but I couldn't ride him anymore so that was as far as his costume went.

This was my costume oh man I do not do blonde well lol


----------



## Country Woman

you look like Dolly Parton


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> you look like Dolly Parton


 **** no way. I was supposed to be a fairy something or other with my magical pony pffft right....


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - that weekend looked amazing, it would be so much fun to have another girlfriend to ride with for a weekend!

CW - sitting on the edge of my seat waiting on how the visit with the Appy went.

Had a great lesson on Kestrel today - we are starting to sync with each other, the feeling is so incredible! I'm learning what works well for her, and when I get it figured out and we communicate, its awesome. I barely have to think "canter" and she's onto the correct lead, waiting for my next ask. She works her little heart out, was sweating and muscles quivering from the work out, and she would have kept going if I asked her. We got a ton of hair off her today, she's really shedding out...not long now until she starts to look like the mare I know she can be!


----------



## Cacowgirl

No horse time for me today. Got the things we need to make a couple of screens-DH will make them tomorrow & they will go on our 2 bedroom windows. He messed around w/the A/C unit-it will run if "hot-wired", so we only need the wires to connect it to the thermostat,as that is what is missisng. It can't get the message to turn on. Then I need to get some closeable registers as we have the 3 "extra " bedrooms closed off & sure don't need to cool them off. Sure is a big deal to get a house back to being liveable after it's been "abused",


----------



## corgi

I rode Izzy bareback and bitless today! I tried it in the round pen about a month ago but today I rode her all over the farm.

It was a nice way to take my mind off my worry that she is pregnant. (i started a thread about that in the horse health forum). I really am not equipped to have a horse in foal so I hope she is not.

I haven't posted much on this thread lately but always read it. I guess that makes me somewhat of a lurker too!


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Well, I don't have any grandkids .. but I started a bit late. My daughters are 15 and 20 ...
> 
> I'm 49.


49!!! still a young'un


----------



## Country Woman

Very good news I found my horse 
she is an Appaloosa mare Her name is Annabelle I went out to see her 
today even though it was raining. I met Michaela who owns her 
she is a sweet horse. She can't be ridden because she needs to know me first and she needs new shoes on her front feet. I am leasing her 3 days a week 
I start the lease on May 1 I have her wed thurs and sat 
Here are some pictures of Annabelle I will take more later


----------



## Stan

O/K we have done the grand child but this is a horse forum so head shots of the horse.
Stella, I was thinking pink lipstick a blond wig and 4 black shiny hooves.
There's a country song in there some where


----------



## Country Woman

very nice picture of your horse Stan


----------



## With Grace

CountryWoman! Congrats!!!! This is so exciting, I can't wait to hear all about her. I am so thrilled for you. I bet you are just so happy


----------



## corgi

I know you must be very happy CW! I am glad you found your horse!


----------



## Country Woman

I am very happy I was going to lease 2 days then talked to Marc and he said 3 days would be fine with him 
I will take better pictures 
Western Rider who owns Bert boards her horse there too and it only 
takes about 8 minutes to get there


----------



## texasgal

CW !!!!! Look at those mare ears .... I love her!

I can't wait to see how ya'll get along together!

!!! *HAPPY DANCE* !!!


----------



## texasgal

(Looking for the really really really LIKE button!)


----------



## Country Woman

I really love her color


----------



## cmarie

Can I ask why to have to get to know her before you can ride her CW, she looks mean in the picture you posted, I'm sorry if I'm out of line but it throws up red flags to me if you have to get to know her before you ride her and that she hasn't been ridden in a while, it sounds to me like you are paying them to train her for them, I have a mare that pins her ears like that then she lunges at you to bit the crap out of you, if your not careful around her and make sure you keep your alpha status with her. My mare is perfect when she's tacked up but not loose, so please be careful.


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG CW finally found her horse to lease?? YAY!! Go CW! Pictures when you ride please


----------



## Hunter65

Small, Medium and Large lol


----------



## Country Woman

very nice Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

cmarie said:


> Can I ask why to have to get to know her before you can ride her CW, she looks mean in the picture you posted, I'm sorry if I'm out of line but it throws up red flags to me if you have to get to know her before you ride her and that she hasn't been ridden in a while, it sounds to me like you are paying them to train her for them, I have a mare that pins her ears like that then she lunges at you to bit the crap out of you, if your not careful around her and make sure you keep your alpha status with her. My mare is perfect when she's tacked up but not loose, so please be careful.


She is not mean at all , she can be stubborn a little 
she has not been ridden for a while and she needs shoes on before she can be ridden she had a crack in her hoof 
While I was grooming her sh did not once try to bite


----------



## Country Woman

She was abandoned at the barn so she need to earn your trust


----------



## Stan

*Light hearted joke for the over 40s *


*THE DIFFERENCE IF YOU MARRY A KIWI GIRL* 

Three friends married women from different parts of the world..... 

The first man married a greek girl. He told her that she was to do the dishes and house cleaning.
It took a couple of days, but on the third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put away. 

The second man married a Thai. 
He gave his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking.
The first day he didn't see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. 
By the third day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done, and there was a huge dinner on the table. 

The third man married a girl from New Zealand. 
He told her to keep the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed, and hot meals on the table for every meal.
He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything either but by the third day, some of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye and his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a sandwich and load the dishwasher. 
He still has some difficulty when he pees. 






 




​


----------



## Rascaholic

:rofl::rofl::think: Must have been taught by a lady from Ga how to deal with her DH.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Georgia or North Carolina....^

I am off for two days...woo hoo! I want to ride but need to clean the house....

CW...good luck with your mare!

Hunter, adorable pictures!


----------



## texasgal

CW ... she looks like a grump. lol. 

I'm sure you'll be on your toes when you are first getting used to her - as you would any horse - and will know pretty quickly if she is more than just a grump.

Hopefully she just needs someone to love her, work her, and give her some attention ... and you're that person!

My old app mare can have the ugliest faces .. and is the dominant mare with the other horses .. but is gentle as a fly with people ...

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I got a new old saddle....LOL
Its a hereford tex-tan


----------



## Hunter65

Wow I think my pony would disappear under that saddle lol


----------



## cmarie

CW, that's good to know that it is a shoe issue, I hope this works out for you, I know you have been looking for awhile now, grooming and talking to her is a good way to build trust, the picture just through me off with those pinned ears. My mare has Borderline Personality Disorder, she gets all lovey suckers you in to pet her than she tries to bit you.


----------



## Hunter65

Hunter pins his ears all the time, we call it his mad face lol. Grumpy pony, I just think it short horse complex lol


----------



## With Grace

Susan - congrats on the new saddle! Tack is my addiction, I love looking at saddles, old or new, at the store or online. And screw the housework, you've got two days off to ride!

CW - oh makes me so sad someone just deserted that girl at the barn. Glad she will have you to love on her!

It's wet and rainy today, nothing really going on. I am waiting on my plethora of boxes of horse supplies and tack to start arriving for Kestrel. Hubby told me to go ahead and get everything I needed for her, I don;t think he realized how much I needed! 

The birds are slowly starting to come back, I refilled all my feeders. The swallows are flying all over the place, and I think I heard the GoldFinch yesterday but never saw them. The Sparrow Hawk has been sitting in it's favorite tree watching my visitors. Makes me sad when he takes off with one of the birds, but he's got to eat too. Anyways this morning there were two chipmunks in my Chickadee feeder! We have never seen Chipmunks here before, usually they are further up in the mountains, or on the East side of the state. I'm one of those silly birders who doesn't mind squirrels at the feeders, we usually hide peanuts in the trees for them.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to the barn on Saturday to spend time with Belle that is what I decided 
to nick name her, He name is Annabelle 
On Saturday I will take more pictures of her 

is it normal to have second thoughts 
I would like to ride her before I sign anything but that may not be an option 
cause she needs new front shoes


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I am going to the barn on Saturday to spend time with Belle that is what I decided
> to nick name her, He name is Annabelle
> On Saturday I will take more pictures of her
> 
> is it normal to have second thoughts
> I would like to ride her before I sign anything but that may not be an option
> cause she needs new front shoes



If you are having second thoughts the best thing you can do is go see her on Saturday, spend the time with and see how you feel at the end of the day. I would tell them that you won't sign anything until you have ridden her at least once.


----------



## themacpack

Country Woman said:


> I am going to the barn on Saturday to spend time with Belle that is what I decided
> to nick name her, He name is Annabelle
> On Saturday I will take more pictures of her
> 
> is it normal to have second thoughts
> I would like to ride her before I sign anything but that may not be an option
> cause she needs new front shoes


I would say in this circumstance second thoughts are very normal - and called for. Is there some reason signing of the papers can't be held off until you are able to actually try the horse?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I would ride her first Country Woman, if it's possible. I would want to make sure she is not sour under saddle. She may be just grumpy on the ground, and some horses are super sweet on the ground and hard to ride.


----------



## cmarie

This is my evil mare Lexie Lou, and her I'm going to eat you look. She's is very well trained when under saddle, and her ground manners are good when in a halter and tacked up, it's just when she's loose she has issues.


----------



## Country Woman

I was intending on leasing a gelding cause they are more relaxed 
but I think all Annabelle needs is someone to love her and show her some affection 
to her maybe she will be perfect for me 
I am going to say I need to ride her first before I sign anything
I asked her owner how is she to ride she says she is a bit stubborn if she does not know you. Is this normal


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I was intending on leasing a gelding cause they are more relaxed
> but I think all Annabelle needs is someone to love her and show her some affection
> to her maybe she will be perfect for me
> I am going to say I need to ride her first before I sign anything
> I asked her owner how is she to ride she says she is a bit stubborn if she does not know you. Is this normal



Yes a lot of horses will test you if you are new to them to see what they can get away with. Be careful you don't love on her too much, that could just make her worse. Who knows she may be a spoiled brat, you never know with leases if people are being honest with you either. Just be cautious.


----------



## Hunter65

cmarie said:


> This is my evil mare Lexie Lou, and her I'm going to eat you look. She's is very well trained when under saddle, and her ground manners are good when in a halter and tacked up, it's just when she's loose she has issues.


Grumpy face lol


----------



## With Grace

CW - I rode Grace about a month in my lessons before I decided to lease her. For sure at least ride Belle once or twice before signing anything. You just never know what they can be like under saddle. When I was horse shopping, the sweetest horses on the ground had issues under saddle - remember that gelding that tried to throw me when I went to test ride him? Nicest boy on the ground.


----------



## Hunter65

Grumpy pony even started as a baby lol


----------



## cmarie

I just missed her bearing her teeth in that picture, and with the blues eyes she looks quite evil.

CW, I find that when horses get stubborn if you make them do small circles and figure 8's for about 10 minutes or so, they start listening, at least my horses do they don't like circles much.


----------



## Hunter65

cmarie said:


> I just missed her bearing her teeth in that picture, and with the blues eyes she looks quite evil.
> 
> CW, I find that when horses get stubborn if you make them do small circles and figure 8's for about 10 minutes or so, they start listening, at least my horses do they don't like circles much.



Hahahaa Hunter does circles when he won't load into the trailer, now he usually only has to go around twice before he is heading for the trailer. He loads pretty great nowadays.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW - I rode Grace about a month in my lessons before I decided to lease her. For sure at least ride Belle once or twice before signing anything. You just never know what they can be like under saddle. When I was horse shopping, the sweetest horses on the ground had issues under saddle - remember that gelding that tried to throw me when I went to test ride him? Nicest boy on the ground.[/QUOTE
> 
> Even if I don't ride her but the owner does will help decide me


----------



## Country Woman

cmarie said:


> I just missed her bearing her teeth in that picture, and with the blues eyes she looks quite evil.
> 
> CW, I find that when horses get stubborn if you make them do small circles and figure 8's for about 10 minutes or so, they start listening, at least my horses do they don't like circles much.


I am going on Saturday to spend time with her

should I keep looking at other prospects


----------



## corgi

It sounds like she is convienent because she is so close to you. But I am with the others, do not sign anything until YOU have ridden her. And before you ride her, make the owner ride her first. ( very important)

She could very well be the right horse for you so don't write her off yet.

But definitely make sure she is rideable.


----------



## corgi

Double post...sorry!


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-Glad you found a horse that may suit you-those pinned ears kinda threw me,but as you can see-other horses do it too, & they are OK to ride. So, take your time, try to bond w/her & do please ride her first before you sign a lease. But, 3 days sounds like a good deal & being close is nice.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Susan-that looks like a comfy saddle-quite a deep seat-like the rounded skirts-is it on the lighter side?


----------



## Country Woman

I left a message for her owner that I won't sign anything before I see how she rides


----------



## Country Woman

I really liked Levi the Paint like I said before if he were closer I would have taken 
him over the others


----------



## Chance59

Hello all! I am brand new here! (this is my first post) I was lurking and somehow found my way to this thread, and knew this was where to put my first post....
I am almost 53, and just recently got back into riding after many years. My first rides as a small child were pony rides that my cousin and I used to beg to be taken to every Sunday. That led to visiting my best friends grandparents who had horses galore and actually learning to ride. By then I was deeply in love with horses! When I was a teenager I was very good friends with 2 girls who had horses of their own, and boarded nearby, so I spent every moment I could with them, helping them, riding on weekends, and eventually taking English lessons there. When I rode for pleasure though, it was always western. Though my parents could afford it, they would never let me have my own- something I STILL tell them was their mistake!  I went on a few trail rides over the years, but just last summer decided it was time. Time for me to have my own horse. Being the level headed person that I am, I knew I should take lessons again, and learn all about horse care first. So....first I read, and read and read everything I could get my hands on. Then I decided I wanted to ride western and then I started searching for a good place to take lessons that wasn't an hour away from home. Finally in February I thought I had found the perfect place, but after one lesson knew I would either get seriously hurt there, or end up being scared to death. Somehow, I managed to find another place- just 5 minutes from my home, a young man who grew up with horses, raises champions, and is a trainer and riding instructor. He is patient, kind, never yells, and will stand out in the riding ring, even when it is below 45 degrees giving me my lesson. 
I was a tiny bit scared at first, and thought maybe I should just stick with only walking for the rest of my life, lol! However, trotting has not been so bad! Stretching, working out some, losing a few pounds, I am really enjoying it and am so looking forward to the day when Josh(my instructor) will help me to buy my first horse! I am aiming for early fall.
I read threw quite a bit of the early messages on this board, and couldn't wait to read all of them, I just had to post, you all are so friendly!  
I look forward to getting to know you all, and am very much enjoying all the pictures! 
Chance~


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! This is an awesome place to be! I will thoroughly enjoy hearing how your lessons and eventual horsie searching goes. Glad you stopped lurking.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome Chance-sounds like you are doing everything right-how fortunate to find such a good trainer. The forum is great & this is one of the best threads. So glad you found us.


----------



## With Grace

Welcome Chance! Your story is so similar to a lot of ours in this thread. Can't wait to hear how your riding progresses, and your eventual horse purchase.


----------



## maisie

Welcome Chance! Your story is a bit like mine - started riding as a youngster and then had a decades-long hiatus. I started riding again at 55 after a whopping 35+- years. It's slow going but incredibly rewarding as you progress. Sometimes I feel stuck like I'll never master the next step and then it clicks and I'm on top of the world. Keep on trying even if you feel like a clumsy fool. 

I too decided that hanging around a barn and taking lessons were a good first step before actually having my own horse. There's so much I didn't learn first time around.

Good luck.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Chance nice to see you here 
looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## Hunter65

maisie said:


> Welcome Chance! Your story is a bit like mine - started riding as a youngster and then had a decades-long hiatus. I started riding again at 55 after a whopping 35+- years. It's slow going but incredibly rewarding as you progress. Sometimes I feel stuck like I'll never master the next step and then it clicks and I'm on top of the world. Keep on trying even if you feel like a clumsy fool.
> 
> I too decided that hanging around a barn and taking lessons were a good first step before actually having my own horse. *There's so much I didn't learn first time around.*
> 
> Good luck.



You are so right, we used to just hop on and ride. I have learned so much about riding in the last 3 years.


----------



## Country Woman

I used to hang around the stables all the time 
now I am going to do this again


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say how much I enjoy the process each is making. Been staying out til dark. Work all day carrying the mail and then home to work the farm. Since the ex split and left everything, it has all been up to me, bushogging, weedeating, fence painting, etc. I work overtime to provide for my "kids" and I feel a deep sense of accomplishment on getting it done. Starting my 6 year old grandaughter off on the palomino paint showing tot lead line. She makes me laugh when she "joggles" him. Life goes on and I am blessed. Keep up the great stories, they encourage me. Sorry to go on, blah blah blah. Thanks ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## cmarie

Country Woman said:


> I am going on Saturday to spend time with her
> 
> should I keep looking at other prospects


Being sweet on the ground and sweet in the saddle are 2 different things, I'm sorry if I gave you some doubt about her, but I would ride her before I signed anything as the others have said.


----------



## Northernstar

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say how much I enjoy the process each is making. Been staying out til dark. Work all day carrying the mail and then home to work the farm. Since the ex split and left everything, it has all been up to me, bushogging, weedeating, fence painting, etc. I work overtime to provide for my "kids" and I feel a deep sense of accomplishment on getting it done. Starting my 6 year old grandaughter off on the palomino paint showing tot lead line. She makes me laugh when she "joggles" him. Life goes on and I am blessed. Keep up the great stories, they encourage me. Sorry to go on, blah blah blah. Thanks ladies and gentlemen.


Isn't it amazing the strength we find that was always under the surface? Good for you, and I agree in the sense of accomplishment which is truly a shining light and example of a positive person with the spirit of determination that exudes happiness to everyone around you


----------



## Northernstar

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say how much I enjoy the process each is making. Been staying out til dark. Work all day carrying the mail and then home to work the farm. Since the ex split and left everything, it has all been up to me, bushogging, weedeating, fence painting, etc. I work overtime to provide for my "kids" and I feel a deep sense of accomplishment on getting it done. Starting my 6 year old grandaughter off on the palomino paint showing tot lead line. She makes me laugh when she "joggles" him. Life goes on and I am blessed. Keep up the great stories, they encourage me. Sorry to go on, blah blah blah. Thanks ladies and gentlemen.


Isn't it amazing the strength we find that was always under the surface? Good for you, and I agree in the sense of accomplishment which is truly a shining light and example of a positive person with the spirit of determination that exudes happiness to everyone around you


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Susan - congrats on the new saddle! Tack is my addiction, I love looking at saddles, old or new, at the store or online. And screw the housework, you've got two days off to ride!
> 
> CW - oh makes me so sad someone just deserted that girl at the barn. Glad she will have you to love on her!
> 
> It's wet and rainy today, nothing really going on. I am waiting on my plethora of boxes of horse supplies and tack to start arriving for Kestrel. Hubby told me to go ahead and get everything I needed for her, I don;t think he realized how much I needed!
> 
> The birds are slowly starting to come back, I refilled all my feeders. The swallows are flying all over the place, and I think I heard the GoldFinch yesterday but never saw them. The Sparrow Hawk has been sitting in it's favorite tree watching my visitors. Makes me sad when he takes off with one of the birds, but he's got to eat too. Anyways this morning there were two chipmunks in my Chickadee feeder! We have never seen Chipmunks here before, usually they are further up in the mountains, or on the East side of the state. I'm one of those silly birders who doesn't mind squirrels at the feeders, we usually hide peanuts in the trees for them.


I'm not sure if my husband realized how much would be needed to bring Star home, but I've always had the go ahead! It makes him happy to see me happy, as I am with his hunting. Did you know a 'sparrow hawk' is a kestrel? If a male, and you have some binocs on hand, you'll see the prominent markings on his head.... such a beautiful bird


----------



## Northernstar

Hunter65 said:


> Grumpy pony even started as a baby lol
> View attachment 96027


Love it!!! Those are Star's "I'll show you the white's" eyes if she thinks I'm late getting out to the pasture for her feed and of course an extra 10 minute wait is cause for alarm


----------



## Northernstar

Hunter65 said:


> Hmm I have no recent picts of my daughter but here she is at grad in 2008 (In red) and some old ones from Webb's when she was a counsellor and that was her old buddy stinky (the paint).
> 
> View attachment 95819
> 
> 
> View attachment 95820
> 
> 
> View attachment 95821


Oh my gosh, hunter! I'm cracking up at that sign on the stable wall! Would definately make me think twice if I were a first time rider! My husband just walked up as I was laughing, and said, "See, that's what I've always said!" What's funny about his comment, is that he's deathly afraid of horses! haha Your daughter is a lovely girl, by the way


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Hunter - that weekend looked amazing, it would be so much fun to have another girlfriend to ride with for a weekend!
> 
> CW - sitting on the edge of my seat waiting on how the visit with the Appy went.
> 
> Had a great lesson on Kestrel today - we are starting to sync with each other, the feeling is so incredible! I'm learning what works well for her, and when I get it figured out and we communicate, its awesome. I barely have to think "canter" and she's onto the correct lead, waiting for my next ask. She works her little heart out, was sweating and muscles quivering from the work out, and she would have kept going if I asked her. We got a ton of hair off her today, she's really shedding out...not long now until she starts to look like the mare I know she can be!


I'm so happy for you, Grace! How awesome! Love your new avatar with her - will always love the one With Grace as well. Both will always be your girls, each in their own way


----------



## Country Woman

cmarie said:


> Being sweet on the ground and sweet in the saddle are 2 different things, I'm sorry if I gave you some doubt about her, but I would ride her before I signed anything as the others have said.


Oh that is good thank you 
I sent the girl an email today about several issues I have and she has 
not got back to me


----------



## cmarie

It's still early, if it's a stable she may still be doing chores.


----------



## Country Woman

like I said to Hunter65 if Levi the Paint were closer I would take him 
I got to ride him and I was very happy


----------



## Country Woman

Here is a picture of me on Levi

he is about 40 minutes from my place
my hubby was griping the whole time while driving


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> I'm not sure if my husband realized how much would be needed to bring Star home, but I've always had the go ahead! It makes him happy to see me happy, as I am with his hunting. Did you know a 'sparrow hawk' is a kestrel? If a male, and you have some binocs on hand, you'll see the prominent markings on his head.... such a beautiful bird


I did not know the Sparrow Hawk was a Kestrel! He is so darn quick in swooping in that all we see is this flash of copper/ brown from under his wings as he lifts up with a poor finches from the feeder. We haven't been able to identify exactly the kind of hawk he is - but I always said I thought he was a little falcon. 

My first package arrived today - an eggbutt snaffle. I'm thinking I may use it for lower level dressage, she seems to like them better than the D rings. Hubby commented how pretty it was...gotta love that he thinks tack is pretty


----------



## Country Woman

I hope the egg butt snaffle works for you


----------



## Hunter65

Northernstar said:


> Oh my gosh, hunter! I'm cracking up at that sign on the stable wall! Would definately make me think twice if I were a first time rider! My husband just walked up as I was laughing, and said, "See, that's what I've always said!" What's funny about his comment, is that he's deathly afraid of horses! haha Your daughter is a lovely girl, by the way


Thank you. That was 4 years ago she is growing up to be a beautiful woman :0) proud mamma


----------



## Hunter65

Northernstar said:


> Love it!!! Those are Star's "I'll show you the white's" eyes if she thinks I'm late getting out to the pasture for her feed and of course an extra 10 minute wait is cause for alarm



Hahaha ya he used to be able to scare me with those whites but not any more lol


----------



## cmarie

Country Woman said:


> Here is a picture of me on Levi
> 
> he is about 40 minutes from my place
> my hubby was griping the whole time while driving


He would hate living where I do it's an hour to town to go shopping.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, so glad to hear that you liked Belle! I am going to chime in to support you in your decision not to sign a lease until you've seen her ridden by the owner or ridden her yourself. In my opinion, a good owner would want to see how you handled her, and would understand that you needed to ride her before signing the lease. After all, you want to ride, not to train a project horse! If she's not responding to you, maybe you could call or e-mail with some compliments about how much you liked her, loved her color, etc., so that the owner knew you were still serious about leasing the horse. 

I agree that her grumpy face doesn't necessarily mean that she won't be good under saddle. It just means that she doesn't seem to be an outgoing horse - or maybe didn't know what a camera was! You will win her over in time, I'm sure, as long as she's not truly mean or ill-mannered!


----------



## Country Woman

like the owner said in the post she needs to warm up to the person 
riding her, she seems to be laid back in her stall more interested in her food


----------



## Country Woman

Original URL: Two Horses for Lease

this is where you can see a picture of Annabelle


----------



## Country Woman

cmarie said:


> He would hate living where I do it's an hour to town to go shopping.


Yes he would


----------



## Foxhunter

Northernstar said:


> I'm not sure if my husband realized how much would be needed to bring Star home, but I've always had the go ahead! It makes him happy to see me happy, as I am with his hunting. Did you know a 'sparrow hawk' is a kestrel? If a male, and you have some binocs on hand, you'll see the prominent markings on his head.... such a beautiful bird


Two different birds in the UK

Sparrowhawk










Kestrel


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I am going to the barn on Saturday to spend time with Belle that is what I decided
> to nick name her, He name is Annabelle
> On Saturday I will take more pictures of her
> 
> is it normal to have second thoughts
> I would like to ride her before I sign anything but that may not be an option
> cause she needs new front shoes


Take the shoes off the horse and ride her on grass it won't hurt her. I ride Stella bare foot and only put on shoes if driving cattle on tar or gravel roads which means no shoes for most of the year.

Second thoughts about the horse why? what is it you are not comfortable with and that discomfort can show, the horse will pick up on it and perform accordingly. My limited experence is the horse is going to try it on regardless sooner or later. Jump on and ride, enjoy, and make it yours.


----------



## With Grace

Foxhunter said:


> Two different birds in the UK
> 
> Sparrowhawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kestrel


Does the Sparrowhawk in the UK have a reddish gold under wing? My Sparrowhawk is the size of a small Gull. Im determined tp get a picture of him this summer. He stops by at the same time each evening, and my yard goes silent. Any young finch staying at the feeder is then snatched.


----------



## Foxhunter

Yesterday was a day from the flood! I was awoken with the rain lashing against the windows. It never stopped all day. I started to write and we had a power cut, tried three times and same thing happened. Then posted last night to be told the site was busy but as happens, if you go back it has all disappeared into cyber space.

It was really bad yesterday, I made a make shift pen for the ewes and moved them so I could get the three yearlings in. They were stood with their butts into the wind and rain and shivering like crazy. They came out of their field and into another but didn't want to move into the wind and rain to come down to the barn. 
They usually follow the ATV (meals on wheels) but they were to cold to want to move from the hedge. 
I returned to the barn, put a halter on Babs, an ex polo pony, led her from the ATV out to the field - she saw the babies and nickered to them as if to say "For heavens sake follow me!" whereby they came around the bike and overtook us as we reached the ally between two fields, and charged into the loose barn. 

I should really have gone out on foot but the ground was flooded and very slippery and I knew they would not want to move. 

Em and I went out to put rugs on the two brood mares, the field they are in is on a slope so I swear all six wheels of the ATV were going in different directions as we slid around most progressing more like a crab, sideways, than forward. 
Em and I looked as if we had done two rounds mud wrestling we were covered, I got a fit of the giggles at the sight if her knowing I was as bad. 

It was the pre puppy show at the hunt yesterday evening, I was late getting there but returned with our two Foxhound pups, two bitches. Raindrop and Rascal. Both puked in the car on the way home, lovely! 

Usually the hunt will want you to have a dog and ***** pup but there were eight bitches and only one dog in the litter. They settled in the kennel, a deep bench of straw for them to snuggle into. Now the fun begins. They are 10 weeks on Sunday. 

We had over 2.5 inches of rain yesterday. Many roads were flooded it stopped during the evening but has started again now. 

When I cam back from the kennels, I went to feed the horses and then put the birds away. I was soaked by the end of the evening, there is a pile of laundry of wet clothes both in the tackroom and in the house. 

Need to crack on - days like yesterday (Sunday is meant to be as bad) make me wish I had an office job!


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> Does the Sparrowhawk in the UK have a reddish gold under wing? My Sparrowhawk is the size of a small Gull. Im determined tp get a picture of him this summer. He stops by at the same time each evening, and my yard goes silent. Any young finch staying at the feeder is then snatched.


So sorry for the confusion, Grace and Foxhunter! I logged off shortly after the reply about kestrels - "Sparrow Hawk" is just a nick-name given to the American Kestrel simply because of their small size, (10-12"). The female has rusty brown wings, and the male has blue-gray wings. Both have vertical stripes on their face, and the male is simply gorgeous!!! Somewhere tucked away I have a commemorative stamp from 2000 honoring this beautiful little falcon


----------



## Northernstar

cmarie said:


> He would hate living where I do it's an hour to town to go shopping.


Sounds like our area! haha Don't really mind, because there's so few people, there's very little traffic. Sometimes I'll go almost 20 mi before seeing another car. Just lots of scenery. Love it!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, Chance59- You'll find many friends here! What a neat story! Good for you  As Grace mentioned, it's similar to a lot of ours. I'm 47 and have owned my horse for a year now, and I can't imagine not ever owning her, I'm enjoying myself so much! Sorry for all the posts in a row, everyone, as I've been really busy these past few days, and am catching up a little before logging off and ready for another one..... Hoping to have a little package in the mail today from someone on the forum - very exciting


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> So sorry for the confusion, Grace and Foxhunter! I logged off shortly after the reply about kestrels - "Sparrow Hawk" is just a nick-name given to the American Kestrel simply because of their small size, (10-12"). The female has rusty brown wings, and the male has blue-gray wings. Both have vertical stripes on their face, and the male is simply gorgeous!!! Somewhere tucked away I have a commemorative stamp from 2000 honoring this beautiful little falcon



Mine must be the female, I have to do more research and figure this out!


----------



## With Grace

Is anyone else glued to USEF streaming coverage of Rolex? Am I crazy that I set my alarm to get up and watch all the dressage tests for today and tomorrow? 

Kestrel gets her vaccinations tomorrow, and comes home (well, to my local barn) in 5 days! Hubby is taking Wednesday off and we'll go get our trailer from the barn, make sure her stall is all ready, and then go pick her up. I can barely contain myself. I'm picking up her pellets and hay this week (she'll be eating differently than the rest of the horses at the barn until she gains another 100 pounds, and eating a lot more, so am bringing in the extra so that the BO doesnt have to).


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Take the shoes off the horse and ride her on grass it won't hurt her. I ride Stella bare foot and only put on shoes if driving cattle on tar or gravel roads which means no shoes for most of the year.
> 
> Second thoughts about the horse why? what is it you are not comfortable with and that discomfort can show, the horse will pick up on it and perform accordingly. My limited experence is the horse is going to try it on regardless sooner or later. Jump on and ride, enjoy, and make it yours.


Annabelle needs shoes because her front hoof is cracked 
Second thought is because I was talking to another boarder and 
she has never seen anyone ride the horse
I don't want to commit to anything until I ride her or someone else 
does I am not sure what she is like under saddle 
I do like her other wise. I am going there on Saturday


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Is anyone else glued to USEF streaming coverage of Rolex? Am I crazy that I set my alarm to get up and watch all the dressage tests for today and tomorrow?
> 
> Kestrel gets her vaccinations tomorrow, and comes home (well, to my local barn) in 5 days! Hubby is taking Wednesday off and we'll go get our trailer from the barn, make sure her stall is all ready, and then go pick her up. I can barely contain myself. I'm picking up her pellets and hay this week (she'll be eating differently than the rest of the horses at the barn until she gains another 100 pounds, and eating a lot more, so am bringing in the extra so that the BO doesnt have to).


I am happy for you With Grace 
good luck with Kestrel


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Annabelle needs shoes because her front hoof is cracked
> Second thought is because I was talking to another boarder and
> she has never seen anyone ride the horse
> I don't want to commit to anything until I ride her or someone else
> does I am not sure what she is like under saddle
> I do like her other wise. I am going there on Saturday



Hey CW is she at the Cloverdale Equestrian Centre? I was looking for some boarding on craigllist (I may have to move Hunter :-() and they were advertising and there was a picture and it sure looked like Annabelle.

Second picture down
Cloverdale Equestrian Center


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW is she at the Cloverdale Equestrian Centre? I was looking for some boarding on craigllist (I may have to move Hunter :-() and they were advertising and there was a picture and it sure looked like Annabelle.
> 
> Second picture down
> Cloverdale Equestrian Center


yes she is I think that is a picture of her the picture of the horse in the stall 

why are you planning to move Hunter?


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> yes she is I think that is a picture of her the picture of the horse in the stall
> 
> why are you planning to move Hunter?



I don't want to but Megan may switch to only self board and I can't get there every day. I hope not as I am getting kinda used to having my trainer/farrier right at the barn and I like hanging out there.


----------



## texasgal

Can't get the Rolex .. stupid work computer ... (probably a good thing since I'm supposed to be doing WORK!) .. lol


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Can't get the Rolex .. stupid work computer ... (probably a good thing since I'm supposed to be doing WORK!) .. lol



me too tehee
shhh I won't tell if you don't lol :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> I don't want to but Megan may switch to only self board and I can't get there every day. I hope not as I am getting kinda used to having my trainer/farrier right at the barn and I like hanging out there.


well if you do move and I take Annabelle I can help out with Hunter too


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> well if you do move and I take Annabelle I can help out with Hunter too



Ya I may try and find something in Delta or Richmond so he is closer to me. We shall see.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Hi all, I guess I am coming in to this a little late. But my name is Andrea, I turn 42 in August and have just returned to riding in the last few months. 

When I was younger, I rode horses with friends but never showed and didn't have to do the everyday care. Basically, I would show up at a friends, we would hop on and go. 

That is all different this time. Even though I am boarding, I still want to get in and get dirty. I love spending time with my girls and I love everything that goes with it.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Andrea!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Andrea look forward to getting to know you


----------



## dee

Okay. I'm going to throw my hat in, too. I'm 53...oh crap, nope...I'm 54 (getting forgetful in my old age!). Hubby bought me a horse after we'd been married five years. He was going to get me a diamond engagement ring (we couldn't afford one when we first got married), but I told him I'd rather have the horse. (I got the ring for Christmas.) 

We had horses until we just ran out of time for them. Our youngest daughter was about 10 when we had to sell the horses. We were all broken hearted, but between work, school, softball, girlscouts, FFA and whatnot...there just weren't enough hours in the day. I regretted selling them the minute the cash hit my hand...I should have made time for them, I guess.

At any rate, we have horses again. Hubby is happier than I've seen him in years - he can't ride due to a stroke (we would love to get him to try, but since "his" horse was killed, he quit trying) - but he loves watching them, and petting and whatnot.

I'm way overweight as well as old, but I am determined to start riding regularly, I am!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Andrea better late than never at least you won't miss the party 

Dee I am determined to ride more regularly too! Look out pony boy here I come lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Dee nice to have you here 


Marc told me I don't have to take Annabelle if I can't see her been ridden 
or tacked up 
I am worrying for nothing


----------



## Chance59

Thank you for the warm welcomes! Because I am not riding at a school, but my trainers home (where he keeps all his horses and will eventually be set up with an indoor riding ring), he is the only one I have to talk to about horses... lol, he's great, but it will be nice to have others to chat with!


----------



## With Grace

Welcome Andrea and Dee!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Thanks everyone. So what were we talking about? There was no way I was going to read all 212 pages!

Dee, It is too bad your husband won't try...it might do him a world of good. I board at a thereputic riding stable and I watch how it helps those who have disabilities so much. Although loving and petting is great too.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my it would take longer to explain all the things we have talked about than it would to read the pages, and you will find it entertaining reading. You don't have to do it all at once. Just go back a few pages and catch up on the last few days lol


----------



## Country Woman

getting more relaxed now about the horse 
I am going to think positive 
this may be a good thing


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, CW one step at a time. Won't hurt to go see her, groom her, etc. Maybe chat w/the owner or other boarders about her.


----------



## dee

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Thanks everyone. So what were we talking about? There was no way I was going to read all 212 pages!
> 
> Dee, It is too bad your husband won't try...it might do him a world of good. I board at a thereputic riding stable and I watch how it helps those who have disabilities so much. Although loving and petting is great too.


Hubby's doctor (also my doctor) agrees 100% with you. It would help him strengthen his core muscles and re-develop his left side, which has significant deficits. His horse, although young at 6 years old, would stand patiently forever with hubby trying desparately to get into the saddle from our makeshift mounting block. Hubby would try for 15-20 minutes at a time before giving up in exhaustion. The last time hubby tried to mount, he very nearly made it into the saddle, and we were pretty sure he would actually make it after just a little more exercise. After we found DJ dead in the pasture, hubby was so devastated he just sat in the living room in front of the boob tube. He wouldn't have anything to do with the horses for months.

Hubby is slowly coming out of it, and is now thinking that he might like to have a horse drawn wagon. Guess when we get rich, we'll start looking around for one, but I think riding would be better for him...


----------



## Northernstar

Country Woman said:


> Annabelle needs shoes because her front hoof is cracked
> Second thought is because I was talking to another boarder and
> she has never seen anyone ride the horse
> I don't want to commit to anything until I ride her or someone else
> does I am not sure what she is like under saddle
> I do like her other wise. I am going there on Saturday


That's so wise of you, CW! Especially if another boarder hasn't even seen anyone ride her, (as that seems like a little warning) I wouldn't just watch someone else ride her - I'd want to definately ride her myself to be sure. Good luck Saturday, I hope it turns out well!!!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

dee said:


> Hubby's doctor (also my doctor) agrees 100% with you. It would help him strengthen his core muscles and re-develop his left side, which has significant deficits. His horse, although young at 6 years old, would stand patiently forever with hubby trying desparately to get into the saddle from our makeshift mounting block. Hubby would try for 15-20 minutes at a time before giving up in exhaustion. The last time hubby tried to mount, he very nearly made it into the saddle, and we were pretty sure he would actually make it after just a little more exercise. After we found DJ dead in the pasture, hubby was so devastated he just sat in the living room in front of the boob tube. He wouldn't have anything to do with the horses for months.
> 
> Hubby is slowly coming out of it, and is now thinking that he might like to have a horse drawn wagon. Guess when we get rich, we'll start looking around for one, but I think riding would be better for him...



Do you have a therepudic riding stable somewhere maybe you could use? Keep up trying...that is so gadabout his horse, do you know cause of death?


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome to those who joined! 

The biggest discussions have been rooting for Country Woman and With Grace as they've been searching for their next horse. With Grace found hers, and Country Woman may have found hers -- next visit is Saturday so we'll all be logging on again on Saturday evening! 

We have shared funny stories, sad stories, inspiring stories, and stories about life in the US, Canada, UK, and New Zealand. We have learned that kiwis are fruits but not all New Zealanders are nuts.... or something like that.  Pictures of gardens, flower beds, horses, children and grandkids, and childhood ponies have been shared and congratulated. 

We have learned that there are a lot of really talented - and nice - and interesting people on this thread! In short, it's all about the company we keep!


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman, I really like Belle's color and the pic in the Craigslist ad shows a very friendly, ears-forward attitude! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you on Saturday, that the owner will have someone there who can ride her for you - chances are that she will be rusty...but that's to be expected. Good for you with your positive attitude - if this is meant to be 'the horse for you' it will all work out! 

With Grace, I'm excited for you, too! Don't forget to eat and sleep!  

Foxhunter, of all the critters you're caring for, you don't have ducks, do you? The one species who would maybe enjoy the rain you're having.... It sounds horrible. I would rather have wicked cold than a windy, cold rain. 

Nothing much going on here, just work. I intend to call the trainer in the next day or so to see how Dallas is getting along. The progress report at one week was okay; not much had been happening because they had rain and were out of town for the weekend. Mostly had been focusing on manners and ground work and checking him out, and were to be riding him the next week. I'm estimating that today might be about 7 rides... no phone calls of spectacular successes or failures....


----------



## Foxhunter

Darn dogs wanted to go out, so I am up waiting for them to come in.

Ladytrails, of course we have ducks! Khaki Cambells, Crested and Call ducks. and you are right, they love the weather so much that it is hard to get them to go to bed! 

I went down Wednesday evening about 8 when it was just getting dark. On my way down I put heaters on in two greenhouses, frost covered young plants, skipped out and fed the horses and set about shutting the birds up.
In most pens with the hens there are a pair of Call ducks - one has two wives, both have gone broody so he didn't want to go the bed. He marched up and down the fence with me sliding after him. I did eventually manage to grab him but not without giving a good imitation of Bambi on the ice. 

The turkeys have gone broody - they are not the most sensible of birds. Two decided to sit on the same nest with a third trying to join them. This meant that many eggs got broken so last night we took all the eggs away and will build pens for them and shut the three up individually. 

Em takes charge of all the hatching - we have just had two incubators hatch out. It is so funny as we did a load of bantam eggs for a friend. Once hatched the chicks go into a bib box for a couple of days before going into larger crates. The bantam Piles are tiny but they try to beat up on the bigger chicks!

I can never understand where the words 'bird brained' comes from because I find birds very clever. It takes them very little time to learn anything good.

I was bought a Green Amazon parrot many years ago. He had been brought in from the wild and was vicious. It took me a couple of weeks to get him hand tame but once he was he was fine.
I was living with my parents and at the time we had five dogs. Mum would have Everard out of his cage during the day. One evening I came in from work and as I was already wet, said that I would take the dogs out for their last walk before I had my meal. 
I threw a packet of cigarettes and a box of red matches on the table and picked up the dog leads. 
Ev was on the table and had opened the match vbox and was pulling the matches out the box. 
As I said to Mum "Watch he doesn't ignite ...." he clicked the head of the match in his beak. 
It ignited and Ev did a vertical take off, hit the low ceiling and fell to the floor - just as the dogs came rushing through having heard their leads rattle. 
Poor bird was not only burnt but also trampled. He couldn't eat for several days. 
From that moment on he hated me. My scent was on the matches so it was obviously my fault.

That bird would do anything to get to me to bite me! Even after I had left home and returned he was always the same. He adored Mum and would go down the garden with her and then fly about quite happily. 

Ev died a few years back, he was at least thirty because we had had him that long but have no idea how old he was when we got him.

*CW* I am inclined to agree about the mare, see her ridden and ride her a few times before you decide. I agree that she does look miserable but some mares are just like this , Em's mare is very like this! When you go into the stable she has her ears back and makes all sorts of faces, looks like she would have a go but really she is a softy. She just enjoys being ugly!


----------



## Country Woman

Northernstar said:


> That's so wise of you, CW! Especially if another boarder hasn't even seen anyone ride her, (as that seems like a little warning) I wouldn't just watch someone else ride her - I'd want to definately ride her myself to be sure. Good luck Saturday, I hope it turns out well!!!!


My husband agrees with me about this 
and another thing she doe not like men and Marc has to help 
me swing my leg over cause of my disability 
I told hubby I will not take her just because she is close to where 
we live


----------



## Country Woman

*CW* I am inclined to agree about the mare, see her ridden and ride her a few times before you decide. I agree that she does look miserable but some mares are just like this , Em's mare is very like this! When you go into the stable she has her ears back and makes all sorts of faces, looks like she would have a go but really she is a softy. She just enjoys being ugly! 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page213/#ixzz1tDIF9dGj


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Annabelle needs shoes because her front hoof is cracked
> Second thought is because I was talking to another boarder and
> she has never seen anyone ride the horse
> I don't want to commit to anything until I ride her or someone else
> does I am not sure what she is like under saddle
> I do like her other wise. I am going there on Saturday


The hoof sounds like it may take a while to come right and may cause the horse to act out some. I understand your concern if no one has ridden the horse for a time and would expect the horse may play up a little. On the other hand (county song) you like the horse and if the horse has no malice in her does she like you. I have heard others say, horses choose us as their friend/human


----------



## Stan

dee said:


> Okay. I'm going to throw my hat in, too. I'm 53...oh crap, nope...I'm 54 (getting forgetful in my old age!). Hubby bought me a horse after we'd been married five years. He was going to get me a diamond engagement ring (we couldn't afford one when we first got married), but I told him I'd rather have the horse. (I got the ring for Christmas.)
> 
> We had horses until we just ran out of time for them. Our youngest daughter was about 10 when we had to sell the horses. We were all broken hearted, but between work, school, softball, girlscouts, FFA and whatnot...there just weren't enough hours in the day. I regretted selling them the minute the cash hit my hand...I should have made time for them, I guess.
> 
> At any rate, we have horses again. Hubby is happier than I've seen him in years - he can't ride due to a stroke (we would love to get him to try, but since "his" horse was killed, he quit trying) - but he loves watching them, and petting and whatnot.
> 
> I'm way overweight as well as old, but I am determined to start riding regularly, I am!


Good for you, never to old, now answer this for me please.

Good men and other mythical creatures. I am not sure if I am considered a mythical creature, I won't ask my wife, I may not like the answer.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter, I have my own "funky chicken" his name is Dawson and he is a rescue umbrella cockatoo bird and has had several homes.....

CW I am hoping things work out for you and Anabell.

Stan, enjoying your stories as usual!!

I have to BE at work at 5:30 AM.....


----------



## Chance59

Well, due to babysitting a few of the grandchildren earlier in the week, and rain, wind, snow, sleet and hail the rest of the week, no riding lesson for me.  Next week was going to be touch and go, with my youngest daughter and family coming for a long overdue visit, but I am definitely making time for my lesson!
Can't wait until the weather warms up for good and I can go twice a week! I suppose at least some of you are having beautiful weather today! 
Now- can someone explain to me about the carrots?!! I see them occasionally and thought maybe I was supposed to click on the, but they are elusive!


----------



## texasgal

Click on them and drag them to the little basket at the top right of your screen. You begin accumulating carrots. You can also steal them from others (when prompted at the top of your screen) .. and others can steal from you.

Then you can go to the carrot kitchen and order up some cookies, cupcakes, or slices of cake to send to people. 

I usually send a cupcake to a poster that is being unreasonably harrassed, or someone that is struggling or down ...

It's fun!


----------



## dee

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Do you have a therepudic riding stable somewhere maybe you could use? Keep up trying...that is so gadabout his horse, do you know cause of death?


I do believe there is a theraputic riding center somewhere around Shawnee, but hubby won't go. DJ (hubby's horse) was found dead in the pasture - his head had been caved in with either a 2x4 or a tire iron - cops weren't sure which. There were several horses killed in our area the same way at about that same time - even some cows. There a thread about DJ in the memorials section somewhere.

I think that if DJ had died of natural causes, hubby might not have taken it so hard, but to die the way he did really devastated hubby...


----------



## Chance59

Country Woman said:


> getting more relaxed now about the horse
> I am going to think positive
> this may be a good thing


Hi CW, I may have missed this somewhere along the line(slowly reading through all the great posts!).... do you have a lesson instructor or trainer that is helping you to find a horse? How exciting for you to be at that point, I know you are looking at one on Saturday!


----------



## Chance59

dee said:


> I do believe there is a theraputic riding center somewhere around Shawnee, but hubby won't go. DJ (hubby's horse) was found dead in the pasture - his head had been caved in with either a 2x4 or a tire iron - cops weren't sure which. There were several horses killed in our area the same way at about that same time - even some cows. There a thread about DJ in the memorials section somewhere.
> 
> I think that if DJ had died of natural causes, hubby might not have taken it so hard, but to die the way he did really devastated hubby...


This just breaks my heart.  I can't blame your hubby for being so devastated, it's hard enough to lose a beloved pet, but that way.... I just don't understand how people can do that. Did they ever catch whoever it was?
Is he spending time on the ground with horses? Maybe that will eventually encourage him to get back on!
By the way, welcome Dee! I am brand new too, and right around your age....


----------



## dee

Thanks, Chance. Hubby is just recently willing to even pet our other horses. He refused to even touch his "special angel," our filly, Rain. She was born on our property - the first foal (it was an accident) we've ever messed with. She's such a pocket pony you would think she's a dog. I think she finally just pestered hubby enough that he gave in and started petting her in self defense, LOL.

She's coming two years old. Maybe when she grows up, she will pull a wagon for him...and maybe, just maybe, he'll get the bug to ride again? Rain is such a calm horse that she might work out well for that...


----------



## Hunter65

dee said:


> I do believe there is a theraputic riding center somewhere around Shawnee, but hubby won't go. DJ (hubby's horse) was found dead in the pasture - his head had been caved in with either a 2x4 or a tire iron - cops weren't sure which. There were several horses killed in our area the same way at about that same time - even some cows. There a thread about DJ in the memorials section somewhere.
> 
> I think that if DJ had died of natural causes, hubby might not have taken it so hard, but to die the way he did really devastated hubby...



OMG thats so horrible. I know I would have a really hard time getting over something like that. What is wrong with some people.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

texasgal said:


> Click on them and drag them to the little basket at the top right of your screen. You begin accumulating carrots. You can also steal them from others (when prompted at the top of your screen) .. and others can steal from you.
> 
> Then you can go to the carrot kitchen and order up some cookies, cupcakes, or slices of cake to send to people.
> 
> I usually send a cupcake to a poster that is being unreasonably harrassed, or someone that is struggling or down ...
> 
> It's fun!


I don't see a basket at the top right or anywhere. Do you need to be on a certain page?:?


----------



## texasgal

When the carrots randomly show up .. the basket will too! Then they both disappear .. you have to be quick! lol


----------



## With Grace

dee said:


> I do believe there is a theraputic riding center somewhere around Shawnee, but hubby won't go. DJ (hubby's horse) was found dead in the pasture - his head had been caved in with either a 2x4 or a tire iron - cops weren't sure which. There were several horses killed in our area the same way at about that same time - even some cows. There a thread about DJ in the memorials section somewhere.
> 
> I think that if DJ had died of natural causes, hubby might not have taken it so hard, but to die the way he did really devastated hubby...


I would be devastated as well to find my horse had been killed this way, thats just horrendous. I can't beleive how terrible some people are, its scary.


----------



## Country Woman

Dee I am so sorry your husband had to go through this


----------



## Country Woman

Chance59 said:


> Hi CW, I may have missed this somewhere along the line(slowly reading through all the great posts!).... do you have a lesson instructor or trainer that is helping you to find a horse? How exciting for you to be at that point, I know you are looking at one on Saturday!


I do not have a trainer at the moment


----------



## dee

He's getting better. His stroke left him pretty emotionally vulnerable. We shall perservere, and this is one fat old lady that won't let hubby give up on much of anything!

Thank you all for your support. I'll pass it along...


----------



## dee

Country Woman said:


> I do not have a trainer at the moment


CW - if you don't have a trainer at the moment, is there maybe an experienced horsey type person you could work with nearby? My friends, and my daughter's horsey friends have been very helpful when we had questions and issues...


----------



## texasgal

Dee .. I somehow missed the post about how DH's horse was killed.. How awful .. I've had some experience with stroke patients .. they can mess with emotional expression for sure ..

*hugs* from me.


----------



## Country Woman

dee said:


> He's getting better. His stroke left him pretty emotionally vulnerable. We shall perservere, and this is one fat old lady that won't let hubby give up on much of anything!
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I'll pass it along...


I pray that in time your husband will heal 

I am going to see Annabelle tomorrow but hubby wants to come 
but the horse is scared of men


----------



## Country Woman

I have Hunter65 who has her horse close to me


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I have Hunter65 who has her horse close to me



I would love to come see Annabelle, but as you know I can't on Saturday. 
We are moving Ashlee to Kelowna leaving early tomorrow morning. I am stopping at the barn on my way home on Sunday, may be I could come see her then? See how tomorrow goes, send me a message on facebook as to how it goes.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I pray that in time your husband will heal
> 
> I am going to see Annabelle tomorrow but hubby wants to come
> but the horse is scared of men



That could turn out to be an issue if hubby needs to help you on and off the horse. It would be a good idea for him to go and see how she reacts around him. If they don't get along that could be trouble.


----------



## dee

Until/unless you see for yourself that the horse is afraid of men, I wouldn't put too much stock in it. I was told that only a man could handle my Dancer, but I have had no difficulty. Daughter had a horse that supposedly had issues with men, but would walk right up to hubby for luvins. 

The horse may have had an issue with a specific person, not just because they were male. In addition, it is possible that with a little patience, the horse will come to accept your husband into her world, even if she's afraid of other men...


----------



## With Grace

CW - I agree with what the others are saying, let hubby get to know her as well, she may accept him in time. I can say from experience that having a hubby interested in being around the barn makes having a horse that much better!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> That could turn out to be an issue if hubby needs to help you on and off the horse. It would be a good idea for him to go and see how she reacts around him. If they don't get along that could be trouble.


That I thought I would see how she reacts to him tomorrow 
and the owner has not got back to me since Tuesday


----------



## Country Woman

thank you all for reassuring me I need all the help from all of you


----------



## Country Woman

Bobbi and Levi did not seem to have a problem with Marc


----------



## texasgal

I've got teenagers at the house tonight ... wooo hooooo!

(Stopping for a bottle of wine and a good movie .. will retreat to my bedroom..)

LOL


----------



## Country Woman

have a nice evening Texasgal


----------



## Country Woman

Marc says I am worrying to much about this


----------



## Foxhunter

Country Woman said:


> Marc says I am worrying to much about this


So you are!


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> I've got teenagers at the house tonight ... wooo hooooo!
> 
> (Stopping for a bottle of wine and a good movie .. will retreat to my bedroom..)
> 
> LOL



We are moving my daughter 4 and half hours away tomorrow. I will have to go cry in my wine lol


----------



## texasgal

Hunter - wanna take mine?

LOL .. kidding. She's a good kid, and her friends are good .. it will just be... um .... busy .... and ..... um ..... loud.

I enjoy them when they are here ... I enjoy them when they leave ... lol


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> We are moving my daughter 4 and half hours away tomorrow. I will have to go cry in my wine lol


Aw Hunter thats gotta be hard. But, I do remember when I moved far from my parents, the bond with my mom got stronger, and has remained strong..so strong in fact that now I live 2 minutes away from her


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Hunter - wanna take mine?
> 
> LOL .. kidding. She's a good kid, and her friends are good .. it will just be... um .... busy .... and ..... um ..... loud.
> 
> I enjoy them when they are here ... I enjoy them when they leave ... lol



Gee thanks... but NO!

My daughter will be 22 this year and is FINALLY coming around to realizing that mom ain't so bad after all. Boy its been a long wait lol

Have fun!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Aw Hunter thats gotta be hard. But, I do remember when I moved far from my parents, the bond with my mom got stronger, and has remained strong..so strong in fact that now I live 2 minutes away from her



Ya I didn't get to close to my mom until I moved away - and it was a lot farther than 4 and half hours. I was younger than my daughter when I moved away.


----------



## Foxhunter

Heck, when I moved out of my parents house they packed up and moved in case I returned!

As for strokes, Em's mother had one just over a year ago. This was her second, the first was whilst she was having stents put in her head to stop bleeding - this one was at home.
She more or less totally recovered from the first but this one has left her paralysed down her left side. She can walk now but her arm is dislocated and they will not put it back because they say it will not stay in. 

Although the physical damage was bad enough it was the mental that was hard to take.
She was so nasty to Em and her sister, nothing for them both to be here in tears. As for me I was a banned word. They could not even say my name! If we met I was ignored and snubbed but I just carried on as usual. 
I would send little meals down and they would be returned or I was told the dog thought it very nice. 
Em was so upset but I just never let it get to me because I knew it was not the same person I had known for years. It took a good 9 months before she came around. I picked up as if nothing had ever been any different. We are still great friends and she knows I would do anything I can to help her. 

I have also worked with a lot of stroke victims with Riding for the Disabled, though the worse affected usually took up driving.


----------



## texasgal

Well .. teenager just called and has lost her key .. with three friends in tow .. and no way to get in the house... LOL

I guess I'm leaving a tad early from work and headed to the house!

later!


----------



## Foxhunter

When we had the RDA sessions parking was difficult with all the helpers, the kids buses and the adult riders cars.

In the UK disabled people can be provided with a three wheel vehicle. They do not take passengers and are limited on speed and being made fro fibre glass, very light. All are a light blue.










One day we were really busy, three men who rode had parked their three identical vehicles behind each other, on the hill, with Arthurs right into the wall of the tackroom.

Another rider had a mini adapted for her to drive. She asked if I could bring the car to her as she was very weak after her lesson.
I was told it was automatic - which was fine. I start it up and have to reverse back to get room to get out. 
Now, the foot pedals were blocked off and all was done with a hand control.
The car had enough power to go back with no throttle. I out it in forward gear and as it was going to take some shunting to get it out of the gap, I pressed down on the hand control, to brake - only it accelerated form 0 - 50 with one press of the handle. 
This put me straight into the back of ****'s car which, in turn went into Harry's car, which went into Arthurs which went into the tackroom wall. 

The tthree men were all watching and having trouble standing they thought it was so funny. 
Doreen who owned the mini, lacked a sense of humour. Her car was unmarked and with the cars all shunted a couple of feet forward, I removed hers from the gap with no problem. 

When the men had stopped laughing Harry said "I did mine in Ryde yesterday."
Arthur said "I did mine in Cowes today."
Harry said "Well I had better do mine in Newport tomorrow."

All three vehicles were split front and back, nothing major. 

I really thought that with hand controls down would be for braking and up for acceleration. 

I was wrong!


----------



## Foxhunter

When we had the RDA sessions parking was difficult with all the helpers, the kids buses and the adult riders cars.

In the UK disabled people can be provided with a three wheel vehicle. They do not take passengers and are limited on speed and being made fro fibre glass, very light. All are a light blue.










One day we were really busy, three men who rode had parked their three identical vehicles behind each other, on the hill, with Arthurs right into the wall of the tackroom.

Another rider had a mini adapted for her to drive. She asked if I could bring the car to her as she was very weak after her lesson.
I was told it was automatic - which was fine. I start it up and have to reverse back to get room to get out. 
Now, the foot pedals were blocked off and all was done with a hand control.
The car had enough power to go back with no throttle. I out it in forward gear and as it was going to take some shunting to get it out of the gap, I pressed down on the hand control, to brake - only it accelerated form 0 - 50 with one press of the handle. 
This put me straight into the back of ****'s car which, in turn went into Harry's car, which went into Arthurs which went into the tackroom wall. 

The tthree men were all watching and having trouble standing they thought it was so funny. 
Doreen who owned the mini, lacked a sense of humour. Her car was unmarked and with the cars all shunted a couple of feet forward, I removed hers from the gap with no problem. 

When the men had stopped laughing Harry said "I did mine in Ryde yesterday."
Arthur said "I did mine in Cowes today."
Harry said "Well I had better do mine in Newport tomorrow."

All three vehicles were split front and back, nothing major. 

I really thought that with hand controls down would be for braking and up for acceleration. 

I was wrong!


----------



## dee

Foxhunter, I nearly fell out of my chair with that image of the three cars bumping into each other like that! I would have been mortified if it had happened to me.

Hubby stroke did affect his personality - he is very grumpy and ill tempered, something he never used to be. Some of it I can chalk up to frustration, and some can be chalked up to daughter, her husband and their five kids moving in with us while they do repairs on their home. It's crowded and noisy in the house anymore, and hubby can't get any peace and quiet. However, my pre-stroke hubby would have loved having the kids there with us, and been out playing in the yard with them. So sad, but I'll keep him, warts and all!


----------



## Northernstar

Hunter65 said:


> We are moving my daughter 4 and half hours away tomorrow. I will have to go cry in my wine lol


I am currently sipping on a glass as I've just logged on for the first time today - Our oldest son, (24) couldn't find a good paying job up here in the wilderness after graduating from college last year, and landed a good one, but (eek) in Columbus OH - 8hrs away! He hates it there, loves it here, but is diligent on paying off his student loan and saving, saving, saving. (Proud Mom) - He is on his way home for the week-end at this very moment, and bringing two good friends and their father to camp-out. I'm so excited!!! Hunter, I really feel for you, because although I've raised my sons to be independent, (which is healthy), it was soooo hard for us when he had to move so far! He still applies for jobs up here constantly, because he loves the area..... He texts me every morning, (not that I demand it, but he loves to!) and we have fun little jokes, share photos, etc. - so nice! I'm sure it will be the same for you!
*Now, just wondering if anyone notices my avatar*?? A few thousand pages ago I mentioned someone on the forum would be sending me something, and I'm wearing it right now _- The most beautiful custom bracelet made with hair from Star's tail, my choice of color included, (forest green/with her sorrel hair), a little cantering horse charm, and a horseshoe_!!! If anyone wants one, I will reveal details!! She's willing to take all orders!! Wearing mine as I type


----------



## Mellow Mel

Been MIA...crazy week. Grace and CW did you find horses? I skimmed quickly and was not sure.
Dee...I am so sorry about your husband's horse. I cannot even imagine the trauma he is dealing with. It is mind blowing that there are humans with such little conscience. I am so sorry.


----------



## Foxhunter

I know what I would do with anyone that deliberately harms an animal or a child.
First fight I ever got into as a child of 5 was beating up a boy of 13 that was kicking his cocker spaniel. 
Took two shopkeepers to pull me off him and he had two black eyes and a headache because I held his ears and banged his head on the pavement!

We had a nare that, when she was in season would rub her tail on the gate. One night someone poked a chunk of rusty angle iron inside her and she nearly bled to death. 
The police were useless. Then, there was trouble at the pub opposite her field. When I asked what had happened I was told "Doubt any of you horses will ever be troubled again!" 

The two lads were both black and blue for several weeks and never visited that pub again.

Might be vigilante and wrong but often far more effective than the law can dish out.

Off to bed. Been up since just after 4 this morning.

Oh, great day today *NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Country Woman

Mellow Mel said:


> Been MIA...crazy week. Grace and CW did you find horses? I skimmed quickly and was not sure.
> Dee...I am so sorry about your husband's horse. I cannot even imagine the trauma he is dealing with. It is mind blowing that there are humans with such little conscience. I am so sorry.


I think I found my horse I am going on Sat to see her and she 
how she reacts to Marc because she is scared of men


----------



## Country Woman

Foxhunter said:


> So you are!


Yes Cause I am afraid that I won't be able to ride her


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter I was were you are, When my daughter moved out 
out I felt sad but its good because we have a better relationship now


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> Been MIA...crazy week. Grace and CW did you find horses? I skimmed quickly and was not sure.
> Dee...I am so sorry about your husband's horse. I cannot even imagine the trauma he is dealing with. It is mind blowing that there are humans with such little conscience. I am so sorry.


I purchased a lovely Morgan mare almost 2 weeks ago. I'm picking her up this coming Wednesday from my dressage trainers barn and bringing her home (to the barn I've been riding at the last 8 months which is only 10 minutes from me) I'm really looking forward to having her home, and introducing her to everyone at my barn.


----------



## Northernstar

Foxhunter said:


> I know what I would do with anyone that deliberately harms an animal or a child.
> First fight I ever got into as a child of 5 was beating up a boy of 13 that was kicking his cocker spaniel.
> Took two shopkeepers to pull me off him and he had two black eyes and a headache because I held his ears and banged his head on the pavement!
> 
> We had a nare that, when she was in season would rub her tail on the gate. One night someone poked a chunk of rusty angle iron inside her and she nearly bled to death.
> The police were useless. Then, there was trouble at the pub opposite her field. When I asked what had happened I was told "Doubt any of you horses will ever be troubled again!"
> 
> The two lads were both black and blue for several weeks and never visited that pub again.
> 
> Might be vigilante and wrong but often far more effective than the law can dish out.
> 
> Off to bed. Been up since just after 4 this morning.
> 
> Oh, great day today *NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!*


I read this post hours ago, and still feel sickened and disturbed - I don't know that I would have shared this particular story.


----------



## Northernstar

With Grace said:


> I purchased a lovely Morgan mare almost 2 weeks ago. I'm picking her up this coming Wednesday from my dressage trainers barn and bringing her home (to the barn I've been riding at the last 8 months which is only 10 minutes from me) I'm really looking forward to having her home, and introducing her to everyone at my barn.


Grace, only on for a minute, but I have to tell you once again how thrilled I am for you!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Northernstar said:


> Grace, only on for a minute, but I have to tell you once again how thrilled I am for you!!!!


Thank you so much NorthernStar, I seriously am still over the moon. Wednesday is going to be a fabulous day!


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations Grace I am happy for you


----------



## With Grace

Thanks CW! And I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow's visit with AnaBelle.


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Grace . I hope my fears are answered tomorrow


----------



## Stan

Its Saturday 3-30pm in NZ and that will be some time in all of your futures.
Overcast weather windy and the odd shower both horses Stella and kate acting out because of the wind. Instead of watching TV I decided to start on stella's hooves she goes bare foot most of the year and its time to get more of the mustang roll into the hoof. Slow process.

She behaved herself, picked her feet up when requested and while I was tending to her hooves rested her head on my back and shoulder. 

How cute, its taken 18 months, but she how has trust in me, well thats what I thought because without warning, yep you guessed it. She wiped her nose on my shirt, lifted her head, looked at me as if to say, your lucky I didn't blow. :shock: I'm doing the backs tomorrow. Nah she wouldn't would she.:shock:


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan,
Wear green.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I think I found my horse I am going on Sat to see her and she
> how she reacts to Marc because she is scared of men


Does it really matter if she is scared of men as i imagine you will be the one riding her. I am sure Marc is an easy going man, we have to be when the wives are involved with horses. He will take his time and the horse will warm up to him specially if he feeds her and fusses, a little at a time. The trainer (a young lady) of my first Horse Savannah said to me. "If you want to get through to her, find a spot she can not reach and scratch it. It works every time".:lol:

Enjoy your ride tomorrow.


----------



## Stan

*Sadly, ...*_*THEY WALK AMONG US! AND, THEY VOTE!*_


*Traffic* *Camera *

*A man was driving when he saw the **flash of a traffic **camera. **He figured that his picture had been taken for exceeding the limit, even though he **knew that he was not speeding. Just to be sure, he went around the block and passed the same spot, driving even more slowly, but again the camera flashed. Now he began to think that this was quite funny, so he drove even slower as he passed the area again, but the traffic camera **again flashed. He tried a FOURTH TIME with the same result. He did this a FIFTH TIME and now was laughing when the camera flashed as he rolled past, this time at a snail's pace. Two weeks later, he got FIVE tickets in the mail......for driving WITHOUT A SEAT BELT.*



*YOU CAN'T FIX STUPIDITY !*


----------



## Country Woman

I can't ride her yet, I am going to find out why not 
and if I can't, I will not be able to lease her


----------



## Country Woman

Will take pictures tomorrow


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Okay, it is tomorrow....


----------



## Country Woman

Well I am going to see ''my horse'' today 
hopefully will get some answers


----------



## Country Woman

and i am here all by myself


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm in and out! Have to clean the house, put the pony out to get some grass in the pasture, watered the dogs, and am making a quick lunch. When do you go to see Belle? (PS - which time zone are you in?)


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

CW, just go with your gut. take a quiet moment with Ms. Annabelle and go with what your gut tells you. It will feel right if she is the one and there is nothing wrong with not leasing her. If it feels right, go with it! YOU are the one who will have a relationship with her. I do agree with the others about seeing her ridden. Watch everything! Is the trainer confidant when she is grooming, saddling Annabelle or is she apprehensive, like she knows Annabelle might have a unattractive habit. Some horses have frowny faces but make great riding companions. All bark but no bite. Is there a time limit that you have to sign lease papers asap? Take your time and, again, trust your gut.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going today to spend some time with her
I am PST


----------



## Country Woman

Hi wendy, 
Sorry for not getting back to you! Things have been pretty hectic around here lol. I'm trying my hardest to get my farrier down here before the 1st, she's good to pick up her feet, she's good to tack up (sometimes she gets a tad impatient and moves around), I tried one of my saddles on her the other day and it was pinching her withers so I'm currently trying to find a saddle around my barn or on craigslist that will fit her. I think the main problem is over the winter she lost a bit of weight. So my main focus is to fatten her up a bit more and then try the saddle on (that was the saddle I was riding her in the summer with) I think its because of some weight loss that its fitting her differently, so I've increased her hay and feed to get the weight back on asap, I have my step dad working on a tack box to keep brushes, tack etc in, my grandad is working on a proper mounting block as we have a stool at the moment, and my mom and I are going to pick up a brush set from the tack shop because they get misplaced around the barn! Hope that answers some of your questions! Again sorry for the wait!

here is the email


----------



## Rascaholic

CW I am so glad you like this mare....but I am getting more worried for you by the minute.

Will the lease start once you can ride her? Or are you going to be leasing a horse you can't ride? No grooming kit? I just feel so bad for you. I didn't want to say anything, but after this last, I kinda felt an urge to ask.

While I know it isn't my business, and you can tell me so  I do hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## Country Woman

thank you for the kind words 
you see there are a number of other boarders there as well
who use this stuff


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

So, how was Belle? Or have you not gone yet? I keep popping in...
I really need to go read this thread from the beginning.


----------



## With Grace

Just stopping by for a CW update....


----------



## Fahntasia

Well I finally hit the big four oh (40 lol) last weekend, woke up, walked to the bathroom, looked in the mirror saw nothing different, and laughed lol!

I have been trolling/lurking around this forum for a few months now. Love everyones stories, Foxhunter your stories make me laugh and remind me of when I was a child in germany, CW you WILL eventually find a horse to lease, the mare I lease was a total COW when I first started riding, pinning her ears, trying to bite, now she's a doll and Ive been leasing her for nearly a year now =)

My story is pretty much the same as everyone elses, I rode ALOT as a child competed as well hunter jumper dressage, hit my mid teens and chaos struck the home, aaaaand to make a long story short did not ride for 17 yrs and started again a year and a few months now. My mare is my shrink, and I love her to bits, hubby is not too fond of the big beasties and is sure im going to get mauled, stomped, and gored ****. I could never see myself without being around these gorgeous creatures, and cant wait to get my own...but must convince the hubby first XD

It's great to meet people that are so supportive and share such wonderful stories about themselves, looking forward to reading and sharing more!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the over 40 club!


----------



## Country Woman

Well Marc and I went to see Anabelle this afternoon 
she was ok with Marc. I brought her a treat too


----------



## Country Woman

here are the photos


----------



## Ladytrails

Yahoo! Did you get to ride her or see her ridden?


----------



## Country Woman

here are some more


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Fahntasia 
nice to meet you


----------



## Ladytrails

She is beautiful! Looks like the two of you are getting along well!


----------



## Fahntasia

CW she looks lovely, good luck with her =) I'll post some pics of my mare tomorrow, dont have any good ones...only have ones where she looks like a ginormous yack XD

Thanks for the warm welcome all =)


----------



## Country Woman

we were going to try her bare back but it started raining 
the owner has for have a saddle fitter come and measure her 
then look for a saddle 
The woman understands I won't lease her until I ride her first


----------



## Country Woman

Belle even seemed to like Marc too


----------



## cmarie

CW maybe she doesn't like the girl in the first picture with her, big difference from the pictures you first posted. It seem like she was enjoying your company.


----------



## Ladytrails

You can make a lot of progress with her just doing ground work and earning her respect. No time spent on the ground work is ever wasted - it will just make her a better riding partner! Sounds like you're feeling much better about her?


----------



## waresbear

Awe she looks sweet CW! Well I was planning on riding 2 horses today, saddled up the first & it starting sprinkling. By the time I started to work Scotty in the arena it was pouring so I grabbed my coat off the fence & headed off in the bush for a trail ride. Rode for about an hour through some deer trails, now for some adult beverages to warm up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

CW she looks sweet in these new pics. So glad the girl understands no leasing til you ride her. So how are you feeling about her now, did this visit help alleviate your worries?


----------



## With Grace

Rode Kestrel today, she did well. I rode in a snaffle, she's much stronger in it, but still responsive. I also went to the feed store, loaded up the truck and made a drop off at the barn. Getting everything ready for her arrival. 3 more days and a wake up!


----------



## Country Woman

where are you in Canada Fhantasia


----------



## Country Woman

cmarie said:


> CW maybe she doesn't like the girl in the first picture with her, big difference from the pictures you first posted. It seem like she was enjoying your company.


The girl is her owner and has several other horses too 

Belle seemed to like Marc as well


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW she looks sweet in these new pics. So glad the girl understands no leasing til you ride her. So how are you feeling about her now, did this visit help alleviate your worries?


Yes It did thank you


----------



## Country Woman

here are the rest
it looks like I am not enjoying this but I was clicking


----------



## Country Woman

AndreaSctlnd said:


> So, how was Belle? Or have you not gone yet? I keep popping in...
> I really need to go read this thread from the beginning.


It went well with Belle today


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> thank you for the kind words
> you see there are a number of other boarders there as well
> who use this stuff


 
If the horse brushes etc are yours and others are helping them selves, not returning or having the manners to ask, here is what I would do to deal with the problem.
First have my name and contact phone burnt into the handles so no confusion. And on the bottom of feed buckets. you can even make your own brand like. Stolen from Country Woman. 

Second, leave them covered with horse poo only clean for your own use.:twisted: 
Thirdly, I have lost feed buckets when on treks we stay over night at and those who took them left me there old one. I use pink plastic buckets for some reason they tend to hang around and don't attract the flies that carry them away. :twisted:

Get some one to build you a lock up storage bin.

Good luck


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Belle even seemed to like Marc too


Well that does it. The horse has taken a shine to Marc and Marc will warm up to the horse . Sounds like you may have to get a second horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> If the horse brushes etc are yours and others are helping them selves, not returning or having the manners to ask, here is what I would do to deal with the problem.
> First have my name and contact phone burnt into the handles so no confusion. And on the bottom of feed buckets. you can even make your own brand like. Stolen from Country Woman.
> 
> Second, leave them covered with horse poo only clean for your own use.:twisted:
> Thirdly, I have lost feed buckets when on treks we stay over night at and those who took them left me there old one. I use pink plastic buckets for some reason they tend to hang around and don't attract the flies that carry them away. :twisted:
> 
> Get some one to build you a lock up storage bin.
> 
> Good luck


those brushes are for everyone 
the owner is buying a grooming kit for me and a tack box too


----------



## Country Woman

I just wish I could have her full time


----------



## Stan

Countyr Woman
I see the first photo the horse is giving you the bird. You are clicking and the horse is poking its tongue out.
Bit like a kid. Does it talk to you. I know that sounds stupid however my wife's horse kate is always talking to us and any one else who will listen and respond. She is well known for her chatter while on treks.

Your horse looks like it may have a personality.


----------



## Country Woman

this is the second time I have seen her 
and we start the lease May 1st


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> those brushes are for everyone
> the owner is buying a grooming kit for me and a tack box too


It pays to have your own and not to lend them out. Skin issues are common and can be spread by the use of infected tools. Lice springs to mind.


----------



## Country Woman

I know that is why the owner is getting her own


----------



## Foxhunter

I agree she looks like a different horse. 
I hope all goes well. 

How bad is the crack in her foot? Unless it is actually open then there really is no reason as to why she couldn't be ridden just to try her out.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan,
> Wear green.


Being a little older in the tooth than most in this forum I decided to use that wisdom borne of experence and reached the conclusion I did not need to wear a green shirt. :twisted:

I allowed my wife to show me how to do the rear hooves on my horse.:wink:

Afterwards we went for a ride, three hours of silence.

However I am cooking dinner this evening that should start some conversation. :shock:


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

CW, what a more pleasant expression on Annebelle's face! I thought her eye was kind and there is definetly a sweetheart in there. Hope it all works out for you! God's speed!


----------



## Rascaholic

Country Woman said:


> here are some more



The smile in the 4th picture down, I take all the concerns back. You need this and it shows how happy it is making you.  Congrats CW. I hope everything you dream with this girl comes true!


----------



## Fahntasia

Country Woman said:


> where are you in Canada Fhantasia


I'm 30 min from the Ontario border, on the quebec side. St. Lazare area.


----------



## Country Woman

oh Cool 
My husbands family com from Gatuenu


----------



## Country Woman

We were in Quebec when we went to see RCMP stables 
We went to Ottawa yo pick up my husbands mom


----------



## Foxhunter

More rain over 2" in 24 hours. 
It was the puppy show at the hunt today. We had a magnificent lunch before the show then drove back to the kennels.
As the weather was bad they moved the young hounds from the kennels u to the stables where the onlookers could sit in the cover of the barn.

Hunt puppy shows are for judging the last years pups and to thank the puppy walkers. Usually held in June/July this was very early because the Master is leaving the hunt. 
Well, the weather did ease off a bit when the hounds were being judged. The dog class was won by Hackler, a hound we had walked. 
The ***** class was won by Hatpin with Handful coming second - we walked both of those!
Then it was announced that Daphne, a pup we walked in '10 had won the best new entry (her first hunting season was this last winter) and she went on to beat the best new dog entry, so we returned with lots of trophies and cut glass glasses and tankards. It was almost embarrassing as only one other prize went to the best dog entry. 
Returned back here still in the pouring rain, when I went out to feed the two brood mares it was torrential, I could feel the water running down my neck, spine bum crack and then dividing to run down both legs and fill my boots.

I hate working with a jacket on and always wear a body warmer which is fine as the barns are all covered. I still got soaked just emptying the muck, only a few yards from the barns.
Finished the horses and managed to get the birds shut away. Mind you, it was nearly dark.

I am drying out, more than can be said for the kitchen because coats are dripping!

Everything is so awash if it is not nailed down it will float away.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Grace...so excited and happy for you!!!! Wednesday will be here soon enough!


----------



## Mellow Mel

CW she looks very sweet(except does not seemed to thrilled with the owner in that one picture). I love the smaller ones. Hope it works out!!!
So...the owner has no saddle for her???


----------



## Country Woman

not one that fits properly 
she lost weight over the winter and the saddle they have 
pinches her


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

She really seemed to like you CW! Congrats! Seems like the wait is over for you.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

So went for a 5 mile or so ride today. It was glorious!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I have lots of questions about you allowing your wife to show you how to clean back feet, and then 3 hours of silence.... Hmmm. At my house that means I did the back feet and hubby was commenting on whether they were done properly. But, no way I could be silent for 3 hours. Making dinner is a good contribution - definitely think you might be one of those mythical creatures! 

Foxhunter, sounds like a good day for foxhunter pups at your house! Does puppy walker mean puppy breeder/trainer? or is it some other meaning such as exerciser? Not sure what the connection is to your own pups, but very curious! Please elaborate for those of us who don't know the hunt and kennel language and protocols! 

I picked a pint of strawberries out of my patch this evening! Lovely, soft, red, sweet berries like I remember from my childhood. They don't crunch and they don't need tons of sugar to taste sweet. I am in heaven. God loves us and strawberries out of the garden and horses standing in green pastures are all the proof I need. I should remember that more often when I get riled up at work... Let Him sort it out who can make strawberries sweet ...


----------



## Eagle Child

Absolutely love that last paragraph, Ladytrails.  My sister is potting up all her new plants from runners in her raised beds this summer. Next summer, I'll have my own strawberries in raised beds! Proof that God loves us. Ripe homegrown strawberries.

Love and salutations to all the mature horse peeps. May we never grow up too much.


----------



## Country Woman

I may never grow up now


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, you're like a 9 year old girl with her pony!  And I mean that in only the very very best way! I'd share my strawberries with you if I were closer....


----------



## Country Woman

I love fresh strawberries I know you would


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I may never grow up now


I'm just smiling at your happiness! And I know just how you feel, its wonderful!


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks With Grace for the kind words


----------



## tinyliny

strawberries have to be THE most delicious fruit there is. But around here, we won't have berries for 6 weeks.


----------



## Foxhunter

CW I am so pleased for you. May you have many happy miles of trail riding. 




Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, sounds like a good day for foxhunter pups at your house! Does puppy walker mean puppy breeder/trainer? or is it some other meaning such as exerciser? Not sure what the connection is to your own pups, but very curious! Please elaborate for those of us who don't know the hunt and kennel language and protocols!
> 
> I picked a pint of strawberries out of my patch this evening! Lovely, soft, red, sweet berries like I remember from my childhood. They don't crunch and they don't need tons of sugar to taste sweet. I am in heaven. God loves us and strawberries out of the garden and horses standing in green pastures are all the proof I need. I should remember that more often when I get riled up at work... Let Him sort it out who can make strawberries sweet ...


Puppy walkers are idiots like us that have the Foxhound pups from the hunt when they are around 8 - 10 weeks old until you can stand them no more - usually when they are about 6- 9 months old. 
The reason for them going back to the kennels - where they are bred, is because they have the hunting instinct and go walk abouts, usually for several hours.
Each hunt will breed a certain amount of pups each year. They only breed from the best bitches, ones that are conformationally good and hunt well. 
Members of the hunt will have them so that they get use to life in general. They get introduced to livestock, people, other dogs, cats, life in general.

It is always a relief when they go back but they are missed like a bad headache.

Foxhounds are probably the soundest and longest pedigree dogs in the world. Life is tough for them but they love it. No unsound hound is bred from, they have to prove their ability to do the job they are bred for and if they do not they are euthanised. 
The hunting instinct is very strong in them and they have a mental blockage about the words 'NO' and 'DOWN' their stamina outweighs any humans and even when spanked they hold no grudge and continue with what they were doing with no guilt!

Last year because the hunt was short on walkers, we had four pups, the year before the normal two. The two we kept until they were about 9 months. Neither won anything at their puppy show, they were both 4th in their classes but they were a very late litter, being born in August and were backward compared to the others. The fact that Daphne was the best new entry in the hunting pack last winter means more than winning a 'showing' award at the puppy show. 

The four we had went back when they were about 6 months - it was impossible to keep them on the place. Often three would be gone and one here, the three would come back and in a blink three, including the one that had stayed would go and only one remain. 

They are also very destructive and will take anything they can and destroy it. I encourage them to stick to flowerpots! Doesn't really work. LOL
They are not allowed indoors from the off - nor the tackroom.

One couple of pups that were being walked at the riding school went into town and took a side of beef from a delivery wagon and were dragging up the High Street with a butcher trying to stop them. 

Despite all the troubles they bring they are great fun. It is interesting to see them develop and their characters come out. The two here are very different. Raindrop is bold and into investigating. Rascal is shy. The other dogs will put them in their place, Rascal creeps to them, wanting to be accepted. Raindrop continues to pester until the older dog bowls he over and makes her realise they do mean it!
Quite funny as the terriers are all smaller than the pups and start off making sure they are going to be bosses over the incomers.

Once back at the kennels they forget about the fact that you have reared them for the first part of their life. They recognise you but their eyes and hearts are all for Michael, the kennelman who looks after them and trains them for actual hunting. 

Must crack on. Heavy showers forecast for today and torrential rain for tomorrow.

Getting beyond a joke!

As for strawberries, mine were coming on well but have not even begun to flower. They are an old fashioned variety, not so many or as big berries but so sweet. 

Take care one and all.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, I have lots of questions about you allowing your wife to show you how to clean back feet, and then 3 hours of silence.... Hmmm. At my house that means I did the back feet and hubby was commenting on whether they were done properly. But, no way I could be silent for 3 hours. Making dinner is a good contribution - definitely think you might be one of those mythical creatures!
> 
> O/k here is how it went. I posted a few days ago I had started forming a mustang roll on Stella's hooves as she is bare foot most of the time. When working on her front hooves she rested her head on my shoulder and back. I thought it cute as she has accepted me, then she wiped her nose back and forth on my shirt, raised her head when i looked at her, she had a look on her face as if to say I could have blown.
> 
> The thought struck me I was going to do the back hooves the next day. Nah she wouldn't would she. One comment I received was to wear a green shirt. If you get my drift.
> 
> Working on the back hooves under the tail. :shock: So I thought I would allow my wife to show me how to do the back hooves and that is how the silence came about, and how I ended up cooking dinner, And spent today with a chain saw cutting a mountian of fire wood.
> 
> I still love my horse, she provides me with a great laugh now and again, and silence to ponder the ramifications of her actions.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

[email protected]! 

I have to say, I would rather be poohed on that pee'd on! LOL At least the pooh will just roll off.


----------



## dee

Foxhunter, your foxhound pups sound like my puggle mix pups. Must be the beagle part of my pups that cause them to get into everything...and I mean EVERYTHING!

My family raised beagles when I was a kid - we went to many a show with them. Sadly, my dad had no eye for quality, and refused to listen to me when I tried to tell him that his favorite dog was field quality, but definitely NOT show quality. He eventually figured out about the not being show quality when one judge suggested that Brandy (the dog) would be happier hunting rabbits than hunting ribbons.

The judge was right, of course. Brandy was an excellent hunting dog, except for one thing... Fire one shot, even from a .22, and he would meet you back at the car. Gun shy would be an understatement!


----------



## Rascaholic

Oh No Dee, a gun shy hunting dog. Poor pooch and your Dad LOL I can just picture the gun going off and the little beagle ears streaming in the wind as he heads back to the "safety" of his box. 

We only had one gun shy dog when I was growing up, we think it's because the rest of her litter were shot before my Dad got to the fella. She was the prettiest black cocker spaniel (sp) But she never ran, she bit. We found this out setting off firecrackers LOL. The string exploded and she bit (not hard more of a pinch) myself and one of my older brothers. Dad was all for having her PTS and Mom wouldn't hear of it. 
She was the best dog, except for that. I still miss that dog 30 years later...


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hey Hunter I was were you are, When my daughter moved out
> out I felt sad but its good because we have a better relationship now



It wasn't her first time moving out, we have moved her three times in the last year. Hopefully this is the last one for a while. I spent 11 hours driving yesterday. sheesh


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats CW she looks really cute and you look so happy. Is it just me or did her front hooves look funny?


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Rascle, is that your horse in your avatar?


----------



## Ripper

Foxhunter said:


> CW I am so pleased for you. May you have many happy miles of trail riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy walkers are idiots like us that have the Foxhound pups from the hunt when they are around 8 - 10 weeks old until you can stand them no more - usually when they are about 6- 9 months old.
> The reason for them going back to the kennels - where they are bred, is because they have the hunting instinct and go walk abouts, usually for several hours.
> Each hunt will breed a certain amount of pups each year. They only breed from the best bitches, ones that are conformationally good and hunt well.
> Members of the hunt will have them so that they get use to life in general. They get introduced to livestock, people, other dogs, cats, life in general.
> 
> It is always a relief when they go back but they are missed like a bad headache.
> 
> Foxhounds are probably the soundest and longest pedigree dogs in the world. Life is tough for them but they love it. No unsound hound is bred from, they have to prove their ability to do the job they are bred for and if they do not they are euthanised.
> The hunting instinct is very strong in them and they have a mental blockage about the words 'NO' and 'DOWN' their stamina outweighs any humans and even when spanked they hold no grudge and continue with what they were doing with no guilt!
> 
> Last year because the hunt was short on walkers, we had four pups, the year before the normal two. The two we kept until they were about 9 months. Neither won anything at their puppy show, they were both 4th in their classes but they were a very late litter, being born in August and were backward compared to the others. The fact that Daphne was the best new entry in the hunting pack last winter means more than winning a 'showing' award at the puppy show.
> 
> The four we had went back when they were about 6 months - it was impossible to keep them on the place. Often three would be gone and one here, the three would come back and in a blink three, including the one that had stayed would go and only one remain.
> 
> They are also very destructive and will take anything they can and destroy it. I encourage them to stick to flowerpots! Doesn't really work. LOL
> They are not allowed indoors from the off - nor the tackroom.
> 
> One couple of pups that were being walked at the riding school went into town and took a side of beef from a delivery wagon and were dragging up the High Street with a butcher trying to stop them.
> 
> Despite all the troubles they bring they are great fun. It is interesting to see them develop and their characters come out. The two here are very different. Raindrop is bold and into investigating. Rascal is shy. The other dogs will put them in their place, Rascal creeps to them, wanting to be accepted. Raindrop continues to pester until the older dog bowls he over and makes her realise they do mean it!
> Quite funny as the terriers are all smaller than the pups and start off making sure they are going to be bosses over the incomers.
> 
> Once back at the kennels they forget about the fact that you have reared them for the first part of their life. They recognise you but their eyes and hearts are all for Michael, the kennelman who looks after them and trains them for actual hunting.
> 
> Must crack on. Heavy showers forecast for today and torrential rain for tomorrow.
> 
> Getting beyond a joke!
> 
> As for strawberries, mine were coming on well but have not even begun to flower. They are an old fashioned variety, not so many or as big berries but so sweet.
> 
> Take care one and all.


Hounds are LOUD.....

We have three Treeing Walker **** Hounds.









That is my show dog Rip right behind the driver's seat.


----------



## Ripper

We also have two spoiled rotten labs.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Congrats CW she looks really cute and you look so happy. Is it just me or did her front hooves look funny?


yes her front hooves need a trim and she has a crack in one 
of them and she is getting new shoes 

also they are trying to find a saddle that fits her properly


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

My horse has dry hooves and I use rainmaker on them. I don't know why her's are cracking but that could help. I also give her knox gelitan. Good source of vitiman K.


----------



## Country Woman

where can I get that


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> where can I get that



Greenhawk in Langley would probably have it and it would be cheaper than Stampede (they are sooo expensive).

Check with the owner first, some people don't like to use hoof dressings. I know I would want to know what sort of things were being done with and used on Hunter if I leased him out. That's probably why I won't lease him.


----------



## Country Woman

I know Michaela does not like mud on the hooves


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, CW, she looks like a different horse in your pics-interested, attentive,& looking for love,hmmm? Hope she works out for you!


----------



## texasgal

*someone changed her avatar*

Love that pic!


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW does everyone there share brushes or is it just one group. I have never been to a barn that shared like that - although where I got Hunter from if you didn't watch your stuff it would end up all over the property. Some people have no respect. I used to keep everything in my car. I had looked at where Belle is if I had to move Hunter but I don't want everyone using my stuff (luckily it is all locked up in my locker). Do you see any lockers like mine there? I would have to be able to bring it.


----------



## dee

Rascaholic said:


> Oh No Dee, a gun shy hunting dog. Poor pooch and your Dad LOL I can just picture the gun going off and the little beagle ears streaming in the wind as he heads back to the "safety" of his box.
> 
> We only had one gun shy dog when I was growing up, we think it's because the rest of her litter were shot before my Dad got to the fella. She was the prettiest black cocker spaniel (sp) But she never ran, she bit. We found this out setting off firecrackers LOL. The string exploded and she bit (not hard more of a pinch) myself and one of my older brothers. Dad was all for having her PTS and Mom wouldn't hear of it.
> She was the best dog, except for that. I still miss that dog 30 years later...


I think the dogs we have now are all gun shy. I've only had one dog that had no fear of guns, but he wasn't a hound. He was a german shepherd/mastiff cross that looked like a german shepherd on steroids. I was sure glad he wasn't gunshy, too!

One day, my hubby had just left for work. I was still standing on the front porch with a cup of coffee wondering what the dog was so interested in through the trees. He was just standing there at full attention. I figured it was a deer, when it sounded like a bomb went off. I felt something tug at my hair and the dog let out a roar (sounded like a lion, I swear!) and took off through the trees. I ran after him (why, I have no idea) and I made it through the trees into the meadow just in time to see him jump on a guy standing there with a rifle in his hand. The guy fell (I would have, too, with 200 pounds of PO'd dog hitting me full in the chest!) and rolled back to his feet. He used the rifle like a club and hit my dog so hard in the head that he cracked the stock. It slowed the dog down enough that the guy could run the few feet to his truck. He jumped in and shut the door just as Bear, (the dog) hit the side of his truck hard enouth to dent the door. 

I left the rifle laying where the guy dropped it, and the dog and I went back to the house. In the wall of the house was a hole about the size of a quarter, right next to where I had been standing. The tug on my hair must have been the bullet whizzing by. I called the sheriff's department, who was already on their way because this yahoo called them regarding a dog attack. He had to be take to the hospital due to the bite wounds. Sorry, I have no sympathy, whatsoever.

Anyhoo. The rifle was a 30-06, loaded with teflon loads. Not exactly legal for a civilian to have. Way too powerful a rifle to hunt anything with in our neck of the woods - a little brush gun, like a 30-30 is more than enough. The guy was "test firing" his new playtoy _on our land, without our permission._ He had fired that dang gun right at our house with me standing on the front porch. How stupid is that?

I'm glad the dog got him, because he was planning on a little more target practice, and he might not have missed me the second time around. The guy had to pay to have our house fixed, and pay the dog's vet bill (more than slightly elevated.) Bear had to have 25 stitches in his scalp from being hit in the head. Granted, the guy was just defending himself, but he shouldn't have been there in the first place. Some people just shouldn't own guns.


----------



## Cacowgirl

OMG! Now that is a scary story! Glad you were all right & the dog got the needed medical attention-he sounds like a great protector.


----------



## dee

He was a great protector, and a wonderful family dog. My girls rode him like a pony, and teased and tormented him to no end...and Bear ate it up. We finally had to put him down, though. He suddenly got more agressive than we were prepared to deal with - though never with our family. Vet put him down, and said it was likely due to pain. Bear was getting awfully arthritic, and that crack in the skull also caused issues with his ear that caused off and on swelling and pain for years. It nearly killed hubby when we had him put down. (the dog, not the hubby)


----------



## Hunter65

Wow When we are up at our property there are guns going off all the time. Mostly our neighbor target shooting. We always wonder which way he is aiming. Our poor dog runs under the trailer at the first shot and shakes there for hours, same with the heavy equipment we can sometimes hear across the valley. What a wimp lol. She loves going up there, whines the whole 3 and a half hour drive, knows when we are packing (have become quite creative at ways to hide it). She gets up there runs around for 20 minutes and then cowers by the trailer door.
We almost lost her a couple of summers ago, there was a wicked thunderstorm, we sat up watching it, it looked like world war 3. Anyhoo we went to bed and when we got up Pepper was gone (she sleeps inside the trailer with us). I guess hubby had gotten up to go pee in the middle of the night and didn't see her go outside (she is black). The storm terrified her, we walked all over calling her to no avail. Well we had to go to town and when we came back she was on the deck all covered in burrs and freaking out. Poor puppy. She will never make a ranch dog lol


----------



## Hunter65

I get nervous in hunting season when we go riding as Hunters hide is about the same color as a deer.


----------



## dee

Hubby's current dog is a boxer/pit bull mix. She's huge (about 85 pounds, but nowhere near as big as Bear was). She looks like she might take your arm off, and has a very loud, deep bark, so she sounds really vicious. She's the biggest coward you have EVER seen! She makes a good watch dog, but as for protection, forget about it!

We had a guy come out to install our satellite internet system (would NOT recommend WildBlue!). She barked and growled at him every time he moved. Fortunately, he's used to dogs, and he just ignored her - or tried to. When he finally sat down at my desk to do the final step of the installation, Dolly must have decided he was less of a threat, and walked over and put her head in his lap. She refused to move it until he scratched her ears! It was so funny - she went from all growly and threatening, with the hair on her back all ridged up to a wiggly, giggly 85 pound puppy in less than a second. Go figure.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW does everyone there share brushes or is it just one group. I have never been to a barn that shared like that - although where I got Hunter from if you didn't watch your stuff it would end up all over the property. Some people have no respect. I used to keep everything in my car. I had looked at where Belle is if I had to move Hunter but I don't want everyone using my stuff (luckily it is all locked up in my locker). Do you see any lockers like mine there? I would have to be able to bring it.


that is why I bought my own grooming kit I am taking it with me 
Since no one paid to much attention to Annabelle she did not have 
her own and her halter is very old also 
they have halters on sale at GreenHawk for $7.95 

They do have lockers that lock and Michaela' s step dad is building me a tack locker too for me to use and the other leaser too


----------



## Hunter65

dee said:


> Hubby's current dog is a boxer/pit bull mix. She's huge (about 85 pounds, but nowhere near as big as Bear was). She looks like she might take your arm off, and has a very loud, deep bark, so she sounds really vicious. She's the biggest coward you have EVER seen! She makes a good watch dog, but as for protection, forget about it!
> 
> We had a guy come out to install our satellite internet system (would NOT recommend WildBlue!). She barked and growled at him every time he moved. Fortunately, he's used to dogs, and he just ignored her - or tried to. When he finally sat down at my desk to do the final step of the installation, Dolly must have decided he was less of a threat, and walked over and put her head in his lap. She refused to move it until he scratched her ears! It was so funny - she went from all growly and threatening, with the hair on her back all ridged up to a wiggly, giggly 85 pound puppy in less than a second. Go figure.



Hahaha that sounds like my friends dog Gus. He looks like my Pepper but is about 5 times the size. He is afraid of everything. He is even afraid when they turn hockey on on the TV. He goes and hides in the bathtub. Dumbass dog lol.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> that is why I bought my own grooming kit I am taking it with me
> Since no one paid to much attention to Annabelle she did not have
> her own and her halter is very old also
> they have halters on sale at GreenHawk for $7.95
> 
> They do have lockers that lock and Michaela' s step dad is building me a tack locker too for me to use and the other leaser too



I may have a halter for you, I don't think Hunter will ever grow into it lol.
I will look, it is "Hunter" green (of course).

Do you know who the other leaser is?


----------



## Country Woman

No way Hunter 
that is a dumb dog


----------



## Country Woman

No not yet I was there on Saturday with Marc and she was not afraid 
of him 
the halter would be very nice and hunter green would be fine


----------



## Foxhunter

I love Bear! That is what a dog should be like when needed.

My last GSD was the most protective dog I have ever owned. He too was wonderful with children and would protect them even if he didn't know them. 

*HUNTER* I too would be frightened in your hunting season! To many idiots without a clue as to firearm safety.

Going to get some supper. BBL


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Hunter...I think it was you...You need to invest in some Orange clothing for you and your horse. I have an orange vest I wear in the woods and I also put an orange halter on my horses when I am out.


----------



## Hunter65

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Hunter...I think it was you...You need to invest in some Orange clothing for you and your horse. I have an orange vest I wear in the woods and I also put an orange halter on my horses when I am out.



I will have to look at getting a vest - although we are trying to sell our property so I may not have that worry any more.


----------



## Country Woman

May 1 I start my horse lease


----------



## maisie

Congratulations CW!  We will want lots of pictures.


----------



## Country Woman

sure thing


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

That is tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## With Grace

Congrats CW!!! Do you know when you will ride?


----------



## Country Woman

not sure when cause she still has no saddle for Annabelle 
yet 
sort of frustrated though


----------



## texasgal

CWs last horseless night!


----------



## Country Woman

Well my lease days are Wed Fri and Sat


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm not over 40 but I still wanted to say congrats CW!!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Well my lease days are Wed Fri and Sat


I have trouble understanding your lease arrangement. If you have the horse wed fri and saturday what happens to the horse the remaining 4 days.

In NZ if one leased a horse it would be for 7 days a week for how ever long the term was, the horse was effectivly yours.

Still scratching my head over that, but enjoy your horse.


----------



## corgi

I leased a horse before I bought Izzy. My lease was for two days a week: Friday and Sunday. I think it is pretty common in the US. It is called a partial lease. Someone else can lease the horse for the other days. It stays at the owner's boarding facility. My leased horse was used for lessons on the other days.


----------



## Rascaholic

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Rascle, is that your horse in your avatar?


No, LOL. He is in my albums though. A discussion the other day made me think of it when I saw it again, so I changed pictures for a bit. That horse wanting to be a unicorn reminded me of some people I know.... changes like that, not gonna happen LOL


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Well my lease days are Wed Fri and Sat



Hey CW there is an ad on craigslist for Annabelle and it says that she is lease Wed Thu and Sat hmmmm....

Appaloosa for Lease


----------



## Rascaholic

I have 5 protective dogs. I should state that none of the dogs were anywhere near as protective until I started going deaf. Now they are my ears, and it's like they know it.

Gidgete, she is my baby! She is a black and white terrier mix, about 40lbs. and she tolerates no one within 3 feet that she doesn't approve of. And some that she approves of from a distance still aren't welcome close. She once bit a deputy in the crotch because he put his hand on my arm. He was a sport about it, he said it was his own fault because I had warned him that she didn't take well to invasion of personal space. I told him when he came on the porch that she would bite if he got to close. Break ins in our neighborhood had the whole community nervous, this was 2:30 a.m. and the prowler was seen in our yard. ROFL we found cloth where the dogs found him, as a pack. I love my dogs :lol:

Peanut( aka Butternuts) is a 6lb Chi and he is ferocious! He doesn't want anyone around me. LOL I am working on this, it's not good that he tries to claim me.

Next would be my old guy Spotty, what a ham. He doesn't mind anyone near me as long as they are approved and don't raise their voice. He is a terrier ( I can never remember what kind the vet said he is LOL) He is "supposed" to be my sons dog, yeah right :wink:

Then my old lady Lolly. She loves everyone, until they try to get close to me. She is the one who suffers separation anxiety. She is a Dachshund. Her tounge is out to some extent almost 24/7 because of neurological damage. Her nickname is Slobber Baby.... the tongue thing makes for a mess sometimes lol. She's my bed buddy 

Then there is Scrappy. Reverse brindle boxer. (I think that is what they called his color) He is 81 pounds of pure, unadulterated stupid, and I love him dearly. He loves everyone once they are inside the gate. BUT he has to know they are welcome by us.

Then you have the pooch who just protects her people, her yard, her buddies, her flowers, her air....need I say more? It's a good thing she is a small dog. *sigh*

This is Tiny Bubbles. She is a Chiweenie. She hates all strangers in her yard, PERIOD.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

*Depressed...bad month*

I sure hope the month of May is better than April. On April 1st, my car broke down and I found out that the engine had blown. So I get it to a garage and we purchase a new motor. Get it to the garage, find out the person sold us the wrong motor. We take it back. We get the next motor. The mechanic shows us that the spark plugs were so rusted and cross threaded that he had to tap out the holes to get new ones in. There were some other things that had to be replaced before we could even install the motor. It is now the 3rd week of April. Still no car. Yesterday my boyfriend goes up to see what is going on and why it is taking so long. Find out that the motor we got has a blown rod? So it is junk. So now we are in to this mechanic for putting in all this time and labor for nothing. We can return the motor but that doesn't make up for the over 600-700 dollars that this guy has put in trying to get this engine working. On top of ALL of this...in the middle of my car trouble, my boyfriends truck had to go in to the shop as his wheel baring was bad. 

Then someone at the barn where I board claimed that I hit her car and is harrassing me about this. Now mind you she waited over a week to contact me about this and when she did, she said I owed her 700 dollars for damages! 

I am just so tired...I really need a break. I am sorry to vent to you all but I just hope that writing this all down will make me feel better.


----------



## maisie

Sorry about the bad month. Hope everything gets straitened out fast. I'm very sensitive to being "accused" of misdeeds. It would make me miserable.


----------



## Country Woman

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm not over 40 but I still wanted to say congrats CW!!


Thank you Horselovinlady


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW there is an ad on craigslist for Annabelle and it says that she is lease Wed Thu and Sat hmmmm....
> 
> Appaloosa for Lease


that is me that is leasing Wed Thurs Sat


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> that is me that is leasing Wed Thurs Sat



I thought so but you had said Friday in your earlier post


----------



## Country Woman

well I am sorry I made a mistake


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> well I am sorry I made a mistake



No worries I was just asking, I just wanted to be sure that you were both on the same wavelength lol.

So what time are you going to see Belle???????

I sure wish I was as close to Hunter as you are to Belle. I miss him


----------



## Rascaholic

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I sure hope the month of May is better than April....


 Hun, I feel for ya! Vet has been here 3 times in the past, hmmm 10 days. I dropped $500 on fixing the right front wheel assembly on my car from hitting a deer-stump combo while trying to miss the whole dang herd. Step son got married Sunday...OMG tux rentals are outrageous!! 

When it rains it pours.... or so that old saying goes. Isn't it time we both had some sunshine? Well not just us, but the forum as a whole could use a bit LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> No worries I was just asking, I just wanted to be sure that you were both on the same wavelength lol.
> 
> So what time are you going to see Belle???????
> 
> I sure wish I was as close to Hunter as you are to Belle. I miss him


Awe I am sorry you are missing Hunter 
I miss Belle already

I am going to see her tomorrow around 1 pm


----------



## Country Woman

they say April showers bring May flowers


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> they say April showers bring May flowers


We have flowers now we just need some SUN!!!!! One day of sunshine 10 days of rain sheesh


----------



## Country Woman

I know welcome to the west coast lol


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I know welcome to the west coast lol



lolol that would be WET coast or Raincouver lol


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> lolol that would be WET coast or Raincouver lol


Amen to this! I live in the rainiest part of Washington - the mold on the trees grows faster than my hair does! When Seattle is getting "partly sunny" we're getting dumped on. When Seattle is getting dumped on, we're flooding. I hate the weather here, but will never move, so why do I complain:?


----------



## Rascaholic

With Grace said:


> Amen to this! I live in the rainiest part of Washington - the mold on the trees grows faster than my hair does! When Seattle is getting "partly sunny" we're getting dumped on. When Seattle is getting dumped on, we're flooding. I hate the weather here, but will never move, so why do I complain:?



For the same reason I complain about the humidity in Ga. It's excessive and gets old sometimes....but I love it here.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Amen to this! I live in the rainiest part of Washington - the mold on the trees grows faster than my hair does! When Seattle is getting "partly sunny" we're getting dumped on. When Seattle is getting dumped on, we're flooding. I hate the weather here, but will never move, so why do I complain:?


I think Seattle actually gets more rain each year than Vancouver, so I guess I dont feel so bad. Plus the scenery here is awesome so I guess I will stop complaining. NOT, its part of our culture to complain about the rain lol


----------



## Chance59

Missing my riding lesson today again... because of wet and cold NY, blah!  I know this is the time of year for this kind of weather, and it's great for my garden, but I'm sure looking forward to dryer, warmer weather!


----------



## texasgal

Want mine?


----------



## Chance59

Hunter65 said:


> I think Seattle actually gets more rain each year than Vancouver, so I guess I dont feel so bad. Plus the scenery here is awesome so I guess I will stop complaining. NOT, its part of our culture to complain about the rain lol


I will say the west coast is beautiful and near perfect weather in late August! A few years ago, I took a cross country train trip and ended up in Seattle and then Vancouver, and I was enchanted with that part of our country! You must really love it there!


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Want mine?


Sun and warmth???? PLEASE DO SHARE!!!!!


----------



## Chance59

Country Woman said:


> Awe I am sorry you are missing Hunter
> I miss Belle already
> 
> I am going to see her tomorrow around 1 pm


You must be so excited Country Woman! Have fun!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Lots of sun & warmth here in AZ! Lots of room, too. There is a nice big house in the area here on 10 acres, perimeter fenced, for &99,900!


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Lots of sun & warmth here in AZ! Lots of room, too. There is a nice big house in the area here on 10 acres, perimeter fenced, for &99,900!



Ahhh but the commute would suck


----------



## texasgal

I promised last year during the Texas drought that I would never complain about rain again. We've gotten plenty of rain already this year and everyone is watching me because they just KNOW I'm going to start complaining .... nope.

Dryer, warmer weather is here now. Heat and humidity. 

But I won't complain about that either! lol. 

My garden looks good!


----------



## With Grace

Chance59 said:


> I will say the west coast is beautiful and near perfect weather in late August! A few years ago, I took a cross country train trip and ended up in Seattle and then Vancouver, and I was enchanted with that part of our country! You must really love it there!


I've lived here almost my entire life (orig from the East Coast). If you are going to visit, come after the 4th of July, summer always begins on the 5th here. August is lovely, people visit in August and think we complain for no reason. I could never leave, the views are amazing. I have the Cascades out my window, and when it snows, then clears, its like a storybook picture. And when it's warm and clear, and your surrounded by green, it's truly God's Country.

Don't get me wrong though, we spend A LOT of time in Eastern Washington's high desert, where it's hot and dry and farmland.


----------



## Chance59

Cacowgirl said:


> Lots of sun & warmth here in AZ! Lots of room, too. There is a nice big house in the area here on 10 acres, perimeter fenced, for &99,900!


Ahhhh, dream home! Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Get me a job and I am there! I want some warmth.


----------



## Country Woman

I would love more warm days 
I prefer warm to cold any day


----------



## Country Woman

now that I have a horse I love my life


----------



## Cacowgirl

There are a lot of job openings in the medical field! & we have snow-capped mountains & beautiful sunsets & sunrises. My horses ( & dogs & cats) love it here.


----------



## Country Woman

I love where I live


----------



## Fahntasia

As promised here are pictures of the horse I half lease, she's totally fabulous, love her to pieces. She's a wee bit chunky at the moment due to being on stall rest for 2 months, she's fine now but it'll take some time to wittle her back down to shape, she doesn't lack good food at least ****. 

The confuzzled look on her face is because I'm further away from her trying to get pics and a vid of her, so she wants to come to me but her being tied is stopping her. (I never tie her up there, she follows me around like a puppy lol, even when she's loose in the arena. I run she trots after me, I call it poneh tag) she's wondering where are her gosh darned apples lol, why is her apple lady pointing that little black flat thing at her! She also secretly thinks she's a dappled grey, hence all her dapples :lol: 





















A little vid of her:


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia - shes beautiful, what is she again? I love the dapples, my mare has a few too I think (hiding under the woolies still)


----------



## Fahntasia

Her dam was a grade mare, her father was a thoroughbred racer. My dressage coach owned both sire and dam, he or his brother bred them not sure who what or where lol, he bought her back from her first owners, and I am sure glad he did! She is 12 yrs old, has a fab mane and tail, doesn't really like men too much it seems ****. And is obviously a REALLY easy keeper :lol:


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> Her dam was a grade mare, her father was a thoroughbred racer. My dressage coach owned both sire and dam, he or his brother bred them not sure who what or where lol, he bought her back from her first owners, and I am sure glad he did! She is 12 yrs old, has a fab mane and tail, doesn't really like men too much it seems ****. And is obviously a REALLY easy keeper :lol:


I REALLY like her. What do you do with her? She looks really sweet.


----------



## Hunter65

She is gorgeous. LOVE her dapples, you are very lucky!


----------



## Fahntasia

Grace: I do dressage with her, and play poneh tag, find ze apples, and the roll, buck, squeel, and fart game. (her not me ) 

Hunter65: thank you, I think shes fabulous as well, I am totally blind to her faults, as she is to mine and we get along great XD


----------



## Country Woman

she is very beautiful 
love her dapples


----------



## Foxhunter

Fahntasia said:


> Grace: I do dressage with her, and play poneh tag, find ze apples, and the roll, buck, squeel, and fart game. (her not me )
> 
> Hunter65: thank you, I think shes fabulous as well, I am totally blind to her faults, as she is to mine and we get along great XD



I really like her too! She has a good front on her and looks as if she could really get up in the air (jumping) 

I do not believe that she is the only one that does the squealing and farting!


----------



## Country Woman

Fahntasia said:


> Her dam was a grade mare, her father was a thoroughbred racer. My dressage coach owned both sire and dam, he or his brother bred them not sure who what or where lol, he bought her back from her first owners, and I am sure glad he did! She is 12 yrs old, has a fab mane and tail, doesn't really like men too much it seems ****. And is obviously a REALLY easy keeper :lol:



the mare I am leasing I was told did not like men either 
but she was ok with my husband 
he is quiet


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> Grace: I do dressage with her, and play poneh tag, find ze apples, and the roll, buck, squeel, and fart game. (her not me )
> 
> Hunter65: thank you, I think shes fabulous as well, I am totally blind to her faults, as she is to mine and we get along great XD


I was going to say I see Dressage in her :lol: but I'm kind of biased that way:wink: Glad to have another dressage diva in our thread, I was beginning to feel odd girl out!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> I leased a horse before I bought Izzy. My lease was for two days a week: Friday and Sunday. I think it is pretty common in the US. It is called a partial lease. Someone else can lease the horse for the other days. It stays at the owner's boarding facility. My leased horse was used for lessons on the other days.


Thanks for the info and helping to clear up my confusion. It must be hard on those that lease. I tend to get close to my animals. James comes to mind, my cat, given to me as a present from my wife one xmas. I did not want a kitten and did not pay much attention to him. However he was suffering could not keep food down and back end going as well. I picked him up to put him outside and he was cold. Well that did it I got a hot water bottle sat down wrapped up the kitten placed him on the water bottle on my chest and warmed him up. Not a good move, me and cat bonded. Now we chase each other around the house. James is now about 5. My horse also means the same to me but I do not wrap her up, or nurse her on my chest with a hot water bottle when she is cold. However I doubt if I could lease a horse to much emotion involved. They have a way of growing on you.


----------



## Chance59

Fahntasia, love the dapples on her! She is just beautiful!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Fahntasia...she is so pretty! I too love the dapples.

Stan, I am the same way as you. I try not to get attached. Doesn't work. I am glad you took such good care of kitty. Although, I would LOVE to see you swaddle your horse up and cuddle with her!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

So, yesterday, a much better day. Thanks to all of you with the encouraging words and thoughts. I am getting a new (to me) car this weekend. It is going in the shop to get the ?differential? changed and a new windscreen. Once that is all done, it is MINE! Woot!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I , too have a fond spot for dappled bays-so pretty! Andrea-glad you are getting some new wheels-hope that is the end of the car troubles. I have a community party to go to for Cinco De Mayo-anyone else making plans?


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> I was going to say I see Dressage in her :lol: but I'm kind of biased that way:wink: Glad to have another dressage diva in our thread, I was beginning to feel odd girl out!


I don't know who is more of a diva, her or me lol, we do have fun though :lol:

Fox: thank you, I never thought of jumping her, from what I was told she was never jumped.

Chance59: thank you, i'm totally in love with her, now if my trainer would only part with her for a decent price .....lol.

AndreaSctlnd: Thank you, and grats on your new car 

Stan: you are indeed correct about the bonding thing. I tried not to get too attached, couldn't help myself, I go above and beyond for this mare and don't mind one iota about doing so. It's a two way street, she has bonded to me as well, it would have been easier not to get attached if she would have kept up the "im the queen, dont look at me" *makes donkey face at human* attitude ****.


----------



## With Grace

Good morning all! I'm leaving soon to go get my trailer and go pick up Kestrel. Today is finally here! My horse is finally coming home and I no longer will need to drive an hour each way to see her...can't wait.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Good morning all! I'm leaving soon to go get my trailer and go pick up Kestrel. Today is finally here! My horse is finally coming home and I no longer will need to drive an hour each way to see her...can't wait.


have fun today With Grace 
good luck with bringing Kestrel home


----------



## Country Woman

I am beginning my lease today 
Hopefully I can see her ridden


----------



## Hunter65

Grace you are sooo lucky! I have an hour drive from work to go see Hunter and most days I am too tired to go... but not today.

CW have fun today, let us know how everything goes!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see Annabelle after lunch today


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Must be a barn day as I am going up too! Woot


----------



## Country Woman

yea its sunny here too


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

The sun is trying to peak out here but still mostly overcast. We are calling for rain for the next 10 days off and on. We are in the 70's F and very humid. Tomorrow they are calling for the mid 80's. That is too hot too soon...lol

Tonight I am going to work with my Josie on her fear of the big mean old tarp. We are having a "fun show" at my barn to raise money next weekend and one of the games is that you have to go either over top or through a tarp. My girl is the biggest chicken of the century and does not like ANYTHING! So if I want to participate in this I have to get her to atleast trust me enough to go through it.

You are all welcome to come join us!


----------



## Foxhunter

Not as nice today, overcast and cloudy but dry!

The three day event Badminton has been cancelled as a lot of the course is under water.

I was on my hands and knees doing a lot of gardening, why is it that weeds have such deep roots?

One day I might learn, having a couple of pups and gardening do not go together!
One minute you are being licked by one pup whilst the other is chewing your hair
and before you can blink one has run off with your trowel, the packet of bulbs or is trying to dig where you have just planted.
I had to laugh at the pair of them, they had hold of a collar attached to a long line for one of the terriers, and the pups were trying to pull it free. The noises they were making were so funny and they tugged and pulled for several minutes before giving up. 

Stan, I had to laugh at you and your cat. I am not a great fan of cats unless they are very independent of people and boss of the dogs.

Not a lot going on, more rain coming in. Darn sheep are all still pregnant bar one and her single lamb looks like it has meningitis. The ewe is a wild thing and catching her to milk her to feed the lamb is no easy feat. I doubt the lamb will live. I have been tube feeding her and she is full of antibiotics so has two chances.

I had some fun this evening feeding the dogs.

The bag (an empty feed sack) of green tripe had not defrosted so I had a bucket of hot water to defrost it. I feed off a metal bin that we put our rubbish in so had my chopping board and feed bowls for the three oldies that cannot chew very well, on the top and the bucket on the floor.
No one was in the house so the dogs in there stayed in there whilst I was cutting up for the pups and oldies. I fed the four dogs that were out, including my Lab.
I went to let the rest of the pack out and the Lab grabbed an enormous chunk that was on the top having thawed out. She ran off and I couldn't find her so she will go without tomorrow. She is lying her looking as if she has a belly full of pups!

I let the others out and did not have quite enough for one of the other Labs. I gave her a small chunk, cut more off the frozen lump and dropped it in the bucket for her 'seconds'. As I lifted it out the bucket so one of the terriers grabbed it and took off around to the back of the house. I went through the house, she saw me and belted back the way she had come. She was in the utility room but no tripe. She had dropped it on her way back and it had been devoured by a bigger terrier so, he will go hungry tomorrow.

Usually none of them will touch any of it if they have been told to leave it - tonight they disobeyed! 

Tomorrow they will not be trusted!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening went to spend some time with my horse Annabelle 
I took her out of her stall and tied her up I then cleaned her stall 
and then spent some time grooming her and then she was curious about 
what I had for her I had some mini carrots 
then I took her out for some grass 
I spent about 2 hours there


----------



## With Grace

CW- Sounds like you had a wonderful day. I'm so happy for you! 

Well, the day didn't really go as planned. Kestrel is at her new barn, all tucked in for the night, but the drive home didn't go so well.

I drove the trailer out there, sweating and white knuckles, was so nerve wracking. That was an hour drive, but I did fine. We loaded Kes into the trailer, she loads very easily.

Hubby said I drove so well, that I should drive my own horse home. So, reluctantly I did take the wheel and drove home, the first time I've driven with a horse in the trailer. I felt her moving back there, A LOT. Got on the highway, which happens to be one of the most dangerous in our state, and about two minutes on the highway, traffic goes from 60 mph to 0 in about 50 yards, no kidding. My truck is very good and strong, and I slowed as best I could to make sure Kes didn't get flung around. I had a ton of space in front of me thank god, and was able to come to a stop fairly decently, not what I want with a trailer, but I didnt get rear ended or hit anyone else. Its 4 cars, all stopped on the highway, letting a family of geese across the highway. Its a 2 lane highway here, with blocks on both sides, theres no where for these goslings to get off the road. I think I said OMG 20 times before hubby told me to stop. My heart was just pumping that one, I had to slow so fast, and two, those geese and babies I know didn't make it. I feel Kes still moving around back there.

I drive the rest of the 40 minutes to the barn. Open the trailer, and Kes has broken her trailer tie! Looking closer, she has a gash above her eye, bleeding. I almost burst into tears but maintain my composure. 

Get her to the stall, she's stressed, but wants to eat and drink. Good signs. I brush her and find two small scrapes on her back, which lead me to believe she must have fallen in the trailer. My poor girl, I am beside myself with guilt right now, I feel so terrible that I had to brake so quick and throw her off balance. I"m thanking God there had not been a Semi truck behind me!!

She's home, a little bruised, and my BO is going to check on her through the night. She's got some medicine on her cuts, and had lots of food and water. 

Let me just say that trip has made me trailer shy in a huge way.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no Grace, don't worry its not your fault. I remember when I first started hauling Hunter, nevous wreck. I have now done a three and a half hour drive each way twice with two horses. It does get easier, don't blame yourself she will be ok.

Good thing you have a great BO that will look out for her. Don't be hard on yourself :0)


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> good evening went to spend some time with my horse Annabelle
> I took her out of her stall and tied her up I then cleaned her stall
> and then spent some time grooming her and then she was curious about
> what I had for her I had some mini carrots
> then I took her out for some grass
> I spent about 2 hours there



Sounds like you had a great time CW. When will she be able to be ridden? Any word? Had a good ride on Hunter tonight It turns out I don't have to move him whew!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm so happy to hear about your wonderful day with Belle! Yahoo!

Grace, it sounds to me like you did **very** well - no collisions, no broken bones, no broken equipment other than the tie (which is supposed to break if needed, rather than cause a bigger problem by not 'giving'). As my old horseman friend used to say, "That cut on the head is a long way from the heart." 

You need to get back in the driver's seat soon so that you don't have a mental block against towing the trailer. (And put Kestrel back in the trailer for a short spin around the neighborhood -- with food or treats to sweeten the memory!) There would not have been any better outcome if anyone else had been driving!


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> CW- .
> 
> Let me just say that trip has made me trailer shy in a huge way.


Might not be a bad idea if you loaded the horse a couple of times and went for a short drive. Help you get your confidence back up, and it would also help the horse get over its experence if as you think it may have fallen while in transit.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry that Kestrel didn;t have a wonderful experience-but she will heal quickly. Does your trailer have a divider at all? My slant load has 1 gate for the first slot. I like to use it as it can be a brace, especially if only 1 horse is in the trailer. And yes, do load her up again soon so both of you have a better trip in your memory banks.


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-sounds like you had a nice time w/Belle & the two of you are getting acquainted (sp). How is that foot of hers looking? Any news of a possible saddle that fiits?


----------



## texasgal

Good Morning all ... It's been a busy week .. not much time to post, but I do stop in and catch up on everyone!

We killed our first copperhead yesterday .. and it was about 8" long. A baby. So I'm sure there are about 15 more where those came from! lol. They are the most beautiful snake, but we are a bit overrun with them in this area. 

I also pickled some eggs yesterday. Have never done that, but had to figure out something to do with all the banty eggs I'm getting. So we'll see how they turn out when we eat them this weekend! eeeeeeek!

I'm supposed to go look at that ... um ... surprise birthday present for DH this weekend. Of course, I'm going to have to SNEAK over there. I'll take pics and let ya'll know.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks everyone - makes me feel better that you don't think it was my fault, I'm feeling so guilty that something happened as soon as she was in my care.

I do plan on loading her into the trailer again as soon as hubby can pull it back out of the storage area for me (I wont be able to put it back if I do it myself and theres a show at my barn this weekend I dont want it to be int he way) and I am planning on pulling it empty next week, to gain some confidence back with it.

There are dividers in my trailer...nice thick padded, I had her in the first slot, with the divider up for her, so I dont know how she fell or how she got back up even, but a broken trailer tie and scrapes on her back lead me to believe she fell somehow. Are there horses that fall down often when trailering? Maybe dont have balance in a trailer? I'm worried this is going to happen again.


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> We killed our first copperhead yesterday .. and it was about 8" long. A baby. So I'm sure there are about 15 more where those came from! lol. They are the most beautiful snake, but we are a bit overrun with them in this area.


This is so scary to me, I am so scared of snakes, this would put me in therapy. We have only garden snakes here, and they like to jump out at me when I'm gardening (ok, they slither away from me but it scares the heck out of me) But on the Eastside of the mountains we have rattlers, and I am on the look out for them all the time. I ran one over with my car once...hubby felt bad, me not so much.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> This is so scary to me, I am so scared of snakes, this would put me in therapy. We have only garden snakes here, and they like to jump out at me when I'm gardening (ok, they slither away from me but it scares the heck out of me) But on the Eastside of the mountains we have rattlers, and I am on the look out for them all the time. I ran one over with my car once...hubby felt bad, me not so much.



Hahaha me too. When I worked at a horse ranch one year I went to come out of my trailer and there was a rattle snake on my doorstep. EEEEKKKKK!!!! Called upon one of the tougher girls and she killed it and made a hat band. Thank goodness we don't have them around here or at our property. At our property we have these nasty beetles, they are huge and fly into things like they are drunk and the BITE! Hate em


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Wow, looks as if I missed out on a lot yestday.

CW...Yay! I am so glad you had a good visit.

Foxhunter...sounds to me like the pups were in a mood yesterday. What is tripe?

With Grace...I agree with everyone here. No matter who was driving, you had to stop. It would have happened to them instead. 

I had a pretty nice evening as well. As soon as I got home, I changed and went over to the barn. Got my Josie out and tacked up. She isn't a very patient horse so I had to make her do some pushups because she won't stand still while I mount but after the third time...WOW! 

I wanted to work with her for the upcoming fun show we are having, but as soon as I got mounted and started walking around the arena, it started to thunder. I did go in to the indoor arena but she isn't a huge fan, plus she did so good standing for me that I let her off easy last night.

I went in and got my other girl Dee out, but the humidity was so, that her breathing was very, very labored. I did ride her around the indoor arena a few times but let her back out. I don't think our meds are working very well for her. I am going to have to get the vet back out.

After everyone was fed we let them out for the evening and then all the "humans" watched the approaching storm. It was something. I've never seen lightening like that in my life before. WOW.

Well hopefully this weekend will be better and I can get Josie working on the things for the show.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> CW- Sounds like you had a wonderful day. I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Well, the day didn't really go as planned. Kestrel is at her new barn, all tucked in for the night, but the drive home didn't go so well.
> 
> I drove the trailer out there, sweating and white knuckles, was so nerve wracking. That was an hour drive, but I did fine. We loaded Kes into the trailer, she loads very easily.
> 
> Hubby said I drove so well, that I should drive my own horse home. So, reluctantly I did take the wheel and drove home, the first time I've driven with a horse in the trailer. I felt her moving back there, A LOT. Got on the highway, which happens to be one of the most dangerous in our state, and about two minutes on the highway, traffic goes from 60 mph to 0 in about 50 yards, no kidding. My truck is very good and strong, and I slowed as best I could to make sure Kes didn't get flung around. I had a ton of space in front of me thank god, and was able to come to a stop fairly decently, not what I want with a trailer, but I didnt get rear ended or hit anyone else. Its 4 cars, all stopped on the highway, letting a family of geese across the highway. Its a 2 lane highway here, with blocks on both sides, theres no where for these goslings to get off the road. I think I said OMG 20 times before hubby told me to stop. My heart was just pumping that one, I had to slow so fast, and two, those geese and babies I know didn't make it. I feel Kes still moving around back there.
> 
> I drive the rest of the 40 minutes to the barn. Open the trailer, and Kes has broken her trailer tie! Looking closer, she has a gash above her eye, bleeding. I almost burst into tears but maintain my composure.
> 
> Get her to the stall, she's stressed, but wants to eat and drink. Good signs. I brush her and find two small scrapes on her back, which lead me to believe she must have fallen in the trailer. My poor girl, I am beside myself with guilt right now, I feel so terrible that I had to brake so quick and throw her off balance. I"m thanking God there had not been a Semi truck behind me!!
> 
> She's home, a little bruised, and my BO is going to check on her through the night. She's got some medicine on her cuts, and had lots of food and water.
> 
> Let me just say that trip has made me trailer shy in a huge way.


Awe Grace I feel bad for you and Kestrel


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time CW. When will she be able to be ridden? Any word? Had a good ride on Hunter tonight It turns out I don't have to move him whew!


The owners are trying to find a saddle that fits her 
properly 
she looks high withered 

That is good news that you don't have to move Hunter


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Awe Grace I feel bad for you and Kestrel


Thanks for the concern CW. My BO didnt call me last night, so she must be ok. I'm going to the barn at noon to check on her, lead her around the grounds and get her familiar with the indoor. And put more meds on her cuts.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to the barn again today to see Annabelle


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> The owners are trying to find a saddle that fits her
> properly
> she looks high withered
> 
> That is good news that you don't have to move Hunter


I know nothing about Western saddles - is it hard to find one to fit high withers? Can you get pads with shims to adjust for that?


----------



## cmarie

texasgal said:


> Good Morning all ... It's been a busy week .. not much time to post, but I do stop in and catch up on everyone!
> 
> We killed our first copperhead yesterday .. and it was about 8" long. A baby. So I'm sure there are about 15 more where those came from! lol. They are the most beautiful snake, but we are a bit overrun with them in this area.
> 
> I also pickled some eggs yesterday. Have never done that, but had to figure out something to do with all the banty eggs I'm getting. So we'll see how they turn out when we eat them this weekend! eeeeeeek!
> 
> I'm supposed to go look at that ... um ... surprise birthday present for DH this weekend. Of course, I'm going to have to SNEAK over there. I'll take pics and let ya'll know.


We had our first rattle snake about a week ago a baby also, no buttons but was an aggressive little thing coiled, was shaking it's tail and striking at me, I put it on a rake and took it way out in the desert and let it go, probably should of killed it but I didn't. It was the first rattler I've seen here we have alot of Bull Snakes and King Snakes.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> I know nothing about Western saddles - is it hard to find one to fit high withers? Can you get pads with shims to adjust for that?


I know nothing about fitting saddles either


----------



## texasgal

We are in copperhead country here at the edge of the Piney Woods.. But, to date (3 years) we have seen mostly copperheads, but also rat/chicken snakes, cottonmouths, hognose, garden snakes, one timber rattler, one coral snake.

Then there are the scorpions ... and the spiders (black widows, brown recluse) .. *sigh* You just get used to them after a while .....


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> We are in copperhead country here at the edge of the Piney Woods.. But, to date (3 years) we have seen mostly copperheads, but also rat/chicken snakes, cottonmouths, hognose, garden snakes, one timber rattler, one coral snake.
> 
> Then there are the scorpions ... and the spiders (black widows, brown recluse) .. *sigh* You just get used to them after a while .....


I can assure you, I could never get used to that many types of snakes, along with spiders and scorpions. We have the brown recluse, I tend to watch my back at the barn, because I know they will try to seek me out:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

we have Garter snakes here and further inland we have rattle snakes 
too, I don't like snakes either


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> I know nothing about Western saddles - is it hard to find one to fit high withers? Can you get pads with shims to adjust for that?



I had a foam pad that fit under the front of my Aussie saddle. When I was riding Duke regularly the saddle started to pinch near his withers (that's what makes me wonder about Belle losing weight the saddle shouldn't pinch).

Hey when I am at barn on Sat I will look for pad, it worked wonders, maybe you could try it on Belle CW????


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> I can assure you, I could never get used to that many types of snakes, along with spiders and scorpions. We have the brown recluse, I tend to watch my back at the barn, because I know they will try to seek me out:shock:



We have the brown recluse too, they are nasty. One small bite can turn into a gaping hole eeeeeee


----------



## Country Woman

sure that would be nice
they also need to find a saddle too
I am not sure how much they can afford


----------



## Country Woman

I don't like spiders either


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> We have the brown recluse too, they are nasty. One small bite can turn into a gaping hole eeeeeee



Yep, I've seen the brown recluse abyss...not pretty and I hear very painful!:-(


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> sure that would be nice
> they also need to find a saddle too
> I am not sure how much they can afford



I thought they had a saddle - the one that doesn't fit. This pad can help as it lifts the saddle away from the withers.


----------



## cmarie

CW have you thought about a treeless saddle, they come in both western and English styles, and if you change horses down the road it should still fit, they are light weight and come in leather or synthetic material.


----------



## Country Woman

I have never thought about that I will 
mention it to Michaela today


----------



## corgi

Hunter65 said:


> I thought they had a saddle - the one that doesn't fit. This pad can help as it lifts the saddle away from the withers.


My horse has very high whithers too and I use a pad like this. It seems to work well and I will continue to use it until I can buy one custom fitted to her. The pad only cost me about $35. I believe I just went to a tack store and asked for a shim....can't remember, I was in a fog when I bought it. But regardless, it works!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I have never thought about that I will
> mention it to Michaela today



Also ask her if she minds if you try the insert pad with her saddle. I can bring it over on Saturday. I wanna meet Belle too.


----------



## Hunter65

This is similar to what I have and it worked very well.


----------



## Country Woman

I will ask her 
sure I would love for you to meet Belle too


----------



## Foxhunter

CW So glad you had more fun than me!

As for spiders and snakes, I have no fear of them - only one poisonous snake in the UK and that is not so dangerous, a viper or more commonly known as an adder.
Spiders are non toxic too.

I had left the horses out last night as it was meant to be dry - it rained so they came in wet and filthy. 

Whilst waiting for them to dry Em and I went up to one of the fields to clear and burn a load of hedge cuttings that had been left there for way to long so that they were grown into the grass.

I give Simon, who did the cutting 9 out of ten for lack of common sense! 
I had told him to cut the branches off the bushes, to put them onto lines of bailer twine on the drive side, and drag them into the field to burn. Did he do it? Nope! He threw them into the field where they have lain for about 8 weeks. He did start another fire to burn some other rubbish, about 30 yards from where he had tossed the hedge cuttings. he had then thrown, on top of the branches, the clearing from the ditch so, pulling the branches out was difficult and impossible to get the clearing off the branches.

We did finally get it done - a good bonfire burning it all but it took so long to do and as the ground is so wet we were having to drag up hill on very slippery ground. 

I love Simon to bits but he cannot get priorities right nor does he have much common sense.
Oh, he lost the one point because he could have decided to burn a lot further away! 

So having done that I worked the youngsters then went to give blood, do some shopping and get some petrol. (Just done some quick math - 1 gal US cost us over $9 and the exchange rate is in your favour!)

On our return found that one ewe had gone into labour. Breech birth so had to assist but to late as the lamb was dead. Bid ram lamb, she had a second ewe lamb so is happy.
The only other ewe that has lambed a week ago, is a very good mother but her lamb is sick and she greatly resents us interfering. As she has horns it can be quite something to get the lamb before she gets us. 

I lamb late because the weather is usually better but, not this year. It has been tough on shepherds and there have been many losses even with older lambs due to the wet and then warm, it makes them susceptible to pneumonia. 

So, by the time we had finished it was nearly 9 p.m. - sometimes I dislike animals!

Lighter evenings eat into rest time!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see my horse later today


----------



## Country Woman

today I went to the barn and Marc helped me clean the
stall while I was grooming her 
I asked Michaela about the saddle so she said she found a 
western saddle fitter so maybe she will come out on Sat
I would like to be there too
I also mentioned to Michaela that Green Hawk had wintec saddles on sale 
for $259 
Marc had a feeling that the mom was not friendly 
I met the farrier today but he has not worked on Annabelle


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, we have a gaited horse with a really, really high withers. When he was in training, the trainer used a Billy Cook barrel saddle or an Arabian saddle which worked fine for him, surprisingly. I don't know if that is something that you can find in Canada easily or not, but I thought I'd offer that suggestion. Also, I am a Wintec fan; their trees fit a lot of my quarter horses and one has a very high withers. Plus, I really like the way the saddle fits ME - it seems to allow me to balance well in the seat and is easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you for the advice Lady Trails 
I am just leasing my horse so her owner has to buy the saddle


----------



## Foxhunter

High withered horses only have high withers because of saddles not fitting correctly. 
Their withers are not high but the lack of muscle either side of the withers gives them the appearance of being so.










This muscle reduces _because of pressure from the saddle on either side of the withers._
If when ridden there are any dry patches on the horse's back, this is where there has been excess pressure from the rider and saddle. It has cut off the blood supply to the muscle which will cause it to wither. 

Saddle pads will raise the pommel off the horse's back but unless the saddle is altered the muscle will not develop so you have a vicious circle.


----------



## Country Woman

Here is a picture of Belle 
I try to get a better picture later


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Thanks everyone - makes me feel better that you don't think it was my fault, I'm feeling so guilty that something happened as soon as she was in my care.
> 
> I do plan on loading her into the trailer again as soon as hubby can pull it back out of the storage area for me (I wont be able to put it back if I do it myself and theres a show at my barn this weekend I dont want it to be int he way) and I am planning on pulling it empty next week, to gain some confidence back with it.
> 
> There are dividers in my trailer...nice thick padded, I had her in the first slot, with the divider up for her, so I dont know how she fell or how she got back up even, but a broken trailer tie and scrapes on her back lead me to believe she fell somehow. Are there horses that fall down often when trailering? Maybe dont have balance in a trailer? I'm worried this is going to happen again.


Some horses do scramble but the signs are scrap marks on the side where the hooves have hit. What is on the floor I have a heavy ribbed rubber mat to give traction. I am carefull when cornering so as not to put to much g force on the horse. 

I am sure you drive with the passenger in mind so it may be just a one time thing. Don't feel guilty we have all stuffed up when towing the horse float. Get out and tow the float and get used to stopping it quickly without going sideways. 

If the horse has developed a fear of the float you may have some work to do convincing her it's going to be O/K so just get her getting in and out until she has settled before taking her for a test run. Don't you just love horses.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I know nothing about Western saddles - is it hard to find one to fit high withers? Can you get pads with shims to adjust for that?


You don't need shims to fit a western saddle over a high withered horse.
The horse in my post has very high withers and a saddle of the rack that fits perfectly. The horsesaddleshop.co have all the info for fitting a saddle to the horse. I use a Tucker endurance saddle in western configeration, wide tree, and it will fit most horses. My wife rides in a Fabtron wide tree western. I live in NZ and had the saddles sent out from Horsesaddleshop.co USA so that shows the trust I have in them. By quality a cheep saddle is more trouble than they are worth and can cause the horse to act up. Almost cost me when mine went ape **** after a cheep western saddle tree broke and pinched her withers Email charlie at the shop I have mentioned he will help guide you.


----------



## Stan

This is Savannah and she has high withers No pads used the saddle I use has high pommel and is a wide tree and full length western bars.

The fit is perfect when removed there should be sweat along the bar line showing the saddle is fitting even. No sweat no contact.

Most horses come in three sizes of saddle narrow/normal wide tree and extra wide. do not make the mistake of one size fits all they do not. Ill post another photo of my saddle which shows the high pommel


----------



## Stan

This is a Tucker endurance in western configeration. Note the high pommel which also doubles as some thing to hang onto.
No horn, how they were before cowboys came along. Great fit on Stalla as well and also fits my butt.


----------



## dee

It was a busy day at our place yesterday. Cleaned up a bunch of junk that had accumulated in the front yard (I hate living in a junk yard!). It's loaded onto the flatbed trailer ready to be hauled to the dump. Son in law used his D R Trimmer thingy to mow part of the front yard and trimed out next to the road. The rest will be done today when the riding lawn mower is put back together. 

New farrier came out for a trim. First time he's worked on our horses, and I was prepared for Dancer to be her usual PITA, but she stood stock still the whole time. I couldn't believe it! Previous farrier had always been pretty patient with her shenanigans, but would tear into her if she got out of hand (by that I mean, he would make her move her feet - forward, backward, whatever until she decided it would be better just to stand still). New farrier just scratched a couple of her favorite places and told her to be a good girl. New farrier seems to be a little more laid back than the previous one, and a little more authorative. He told, he didn't ask. The rest of our "herd" was just as calm, so it was a good farrier day. Plus, the new farrier didn't charge us as much as we were expecting - and that's _always_ a good thing!

We also had some fencing to fix - daughter's mare pushed down part of the old gate post assembly and got out the other day. We just have a little bit more to do, and the horses can go back into the pasture again. We did let them out while we were working down there - no worries about them getting out while we are there to watch them. 

Decided to let the goats out for a while, too. It was fun watching all the moms and babies running from one patch of brush to another. It was the first time the babies have been let out, and they didn't know quite what to make of it, but they bounced around and enjoyed having room to run. It was also funny to watch the babies interact with the horses for the first time. Our horses are pretty used to the goats, since the goat pen is right next to the pasture. We've let the adult goats out with the horses a lot, but this is the first time with the babies. Dancer and Rain would get nose to nose with the babies, then the baby goats would jump straight up in the are and take off running and bucking. Dancer just looked amused, but Rain tried to run and buck with the babies. Since Ran is nearly two years old, now, she looked pretty silly trying to act like a baby goat!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going back to the barn on Saturday 
hopefully I will have some answers to the saddle problem 
and not sure where her bridle is either


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Dee...that was cute about the baby goats. What type of goats are they and what do you do with them? Do you sell them or are they shearing goats? The stable where I board at has three babies right now that are boarding there two pygmy and an angora. They are going to be 4H animals. The little girls who own them are so cute.


----------



## Country Woman

Where my horse is they have a Shetland pony, a donkey, goats


----------



## Hunter65

This little guy was at our barn, he was a rescue. Poor guy, his hooves were horrible. But Megan fixed him up and found him a great home. All the unwanted end up at our barn.


----------



## Rascaholic

Hunter65 said:


> This little guy was at our barn, he was a rescue. Poor guy, his hooves were horrible. But Megan fixed him up and found him a great home. All the unwanted end up at our barn.
> 
> View attachment 97085


He is the cutest little thing


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Take him home Rascaholic! 

Our barn has goats, chickens, cats, a sheep, a llama, a mule, 2 donkey's, guinnea hens, and a peacock.

Very busy place.


----------



## dee

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Dee...that was cute about the baby goats. What type of goats are they and what do you do with them? Do you sell them or are they shearing goats? The stable where I board at has three babies right now that are boarding there two pygmy and an angora. They are going to be 4H animals. The little girls who own them are so cute.


Most of our goats are pygmies. We use them for clearing brush and general entertainment. We had four does at the beginning of the year that blessed us with a total of eleven babies. We discovered a few days ago that one of our immature does (she was given to us) is actually pregnant, making bag and will probably pop in the next couple of weeks or so. That's not a good thing, because she's not even a year old, yet.

We got rid of our two grown bucks - they were harrassing the does while the does were giving birth, so we sold them tootsweet. It's a great method of birth control - no bucks means we don't have to worry about baby does getting pregnant before they are old enough for it. 

Out of the eleven babies that we got this year, only three were bucklings. We banded them, so now they are good little boys, and will likely go on a BBQ this fall. We have a neighbor that will butcher them for us. Guess if we don't like eating goat (I've never had it before), we'll give the rest of the meat to the neighbor...


----------



## Country Woman

awe cute pictures


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

^^^Dee...you can't eat a baby goat! They are so freaking cute. lol

You can send me one.


----------



## texasgal

They won't be babies when she eats them ... *grin*


----------



## dee

AndreaSctlnd said:


> ^^^Dee...you can't eat a baby goat! They are so freaking cute. lol
> 
> You can send me one.


By the time they are ready to eat, they aren't nearly as cute, trust me. We are currently trying to get our little slice of heaven to a point where it is less of a drain on the old pocket book. We are trying to get a garden put in (kind of hard for a while because the goats kept finding a way out of the pen - but that's fixed, now), raising the goats for meat (may even think about getting a couple of milk goats) and the horses are going to have to learn to be more than just pasture ornaments, now that we _finally_ have them all healthy and sound (knock on wood!).

I sure hope I can find someone around here who knows how to break a horse to pull a wagon!


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> Some horses do scramble but the signs are scrap marks on the side where the hooves have hit. What is on the floor I have a heavy ribbed rubber mat to give traction. I am carefull when cornering so as not to put to much g force on the horse.
> 
> I am sure you drive with the passenger in mind so it may be just a one time thing. Don't feel guilty we have all stuffed up when towing the horse float. Get out and tow the float and get used to stopping it quickly without going sideways.
> 
> If the horse has developed a fear of the float you may have some work to do convincing her it's going to be O/K so just get her getting in and out until she has settled before taking her for a test run. Don't you just love horses.


Stan - the floor is a heavy ribbed rubber mat in ours as well. We actually have pulled it with two horses in it before, no issues at all. My lease horse and then another show horse, they both came out unscathed, and that was pretty much the same route of road I took home this time. Kes was barefoot and had a loose poop while in the trailer, I'm wondering if that made it quite slippery in there, then the braking on the highway - the perfect storm and Kes went down.

Her eye is healing, but, her fetlock is swollen. I walked her today, then ran the cold hose over it for ten minutes. I will go do the same thing later today, then tomorrow afternoon and see how it does. So, I'm not riding for at least another week. I'm ok with it, I just want her to feel ok. I was thinking of putting liniment on it as well - anyone think that might help?


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - that little donkey is adorable!

Dee - we need some pics of those little goaties please!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

texasgal said:


> They won't be babies when she eats them ... *grin*


Is there an unlike button?>???


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

dee said:


> By the time they are ready to eat, they aren't nearly as cute, trust me. We are currently trying to get our little slice of heaven to a point where it is less of a drain on the old pocket book. We are trying to get a garden put in (kind of hard for a while because the goats kept finding a way out of the pen - but that's fixed, now), raising the goats for meat (may even think about getting a couple of milk goats) and the horses are going to have to learn to be more than just pasture ornaments, now that we _finally_ have them all healthy and sound (knock on wood!).
> 
> I sure hope I can find someone around here who knows how to break a horse to pull a wagon!


Do you live near any Amish? They would be a great help, I would imagine.


----------



## Hunter65

Could you eat this?
















My friends goaties.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

OH MY LORD NO!!!!!!!!!!!
I could hug them and love them and call them George!


----------



## dee

When hubby and I first got married (over 30 years ago), we bought a bunch of bottle baby calves - some were little bulls, and some were little heifers. We intended to keep the heifers for breeding and the little bulls were for eating. They were all jersey/angus cross calves. 

I, being a city girl, thought that the calves were just adorable, and made them all into big pets. It was so cute to watch them suck on the bottles as I held them. They had such sweet, sweet faces that the thought of eating them made me sick to my stomach.

Several months later...reality check. The precious little calves were not nearly as cute - they had gotten blinkin HUGE. Even though the little bulls had been made into steers, they were still pretty rambunctious. After being knocked over on several occasions, stepped on several times, and pooped on more than once....well, lets just say those steaks were awfully good!

Now, if I had had to butcher them myself, I probably couldn't do it. But, I learned that on the farm, if you can't eat it, sell it, or get it bred and eat,sell or breed the baby, and you still have to feed it, you don't need it. 

My father in law very reluctantly made exceptions for the horses, since we could at least use them to move the cattle from one pasture to another. Or push them across the creek to higher ground in a storm...or ride out to check on them in snowy, icy weather. He agreed that the horses sort of partially earned some of their keep.

Andrea - I have some feelers out for trainers that can teach our horses to drive. There are several farms near Prague and Paden that use horsepower instead of machinery. They aren't Amish, but they'll do in a pinch, I guess. There are also some people who drive mules that are only a couple of miles from us that might have some idea on how to teach them to drive. 

We have two horses that are already broke to ride - hopefully breaking them to drive won't be too much of a stretch for them?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

We eat our own bred goats too. :? Tastes like lamb but heavier.

Unless you are a vegetarian, the meat you eat used to be small, cute and cuddly running around once too! 

My youngest daughter and one of our goat kids *a long time ago* lol.

We are breeding sheep now instead - much easier to look after.


----------



## themacpack

Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aw thank you very much! She has wonderful blue eyes too. She's a sweety pie!


----------



## With Grace

Aw such sweet babies! 

I adore all animals, I especially love the faces of calves, lambs and goaties. But, we do buy a half of cow each year, and refuse to go to the ranch. I do enjoy the beef though, there's nothing like grass fed, organic black angus, fresh from the field to the freezer.


----------



## Hunter65

When we were younger my cousins had a cow named Benny that we used to ride around their hobby farm. One day we went there for dinner, no Benny (he was on our plate). 

The first time I had Venison was at my uncles farm, they had cows but never any horses. We were eating dinner and I said it tasted odd and they told me it was HORSE :shock:

OMG I almost threw up right there. You don't tell a 14 year old horse crazed girl that she is eating a pony.


----------



## dee

Hunter, that was just WRONG!!!!

Here are some of my babies. These were taken the day they were born. I really need to get some new ones.

Bunny and Boo Boo (both doelings)









Topknot (doeling)









These will NOT be eaten. Daughter's does were the only ones that produced any bucklings.


----------



## Hunter65

OMG so cute Dee!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the first 2.

I could gather them all up and take them home lol


----------



## With Grace

OMG now I want a goat. Those are just precious.


----------



## Country Woman

I remember when my cousins visited us and we had cold cuts for 
lunch after she finished my dad said you just ate horse meat 
you should have seen the look on our faces


----------



## Country Woman

another time when my friends were over for dinner we had rabbit 
and told them it had extra drumsticks


----------



## Ladytrails

dee said:


> Out of the eleven babies that we got this year, only three were bucklings. We banded them, so now they are good little boys, and will likely go on a BBQ this fall. We have a neighbor that will butcher them for us. Guess if we don't like eating goat (I've never had it before), we'll give the rest of the meat to the neighbor...


Tiny, we had 4 lambs in our freezer for a while. As a beef-eatin' gal, I found that I had to learn to cook and eat lamb. Crockpot or slow roasted with LOTS of garlic, cracked pepper, "outback restaurant" red rub, and maybe a little wine or worchestershire to a marinade makes it pretty tasty. I have a recipe for a teriyaki/worchestershire marinade that I used on a Passover lamb dish that won compliments both from people who loved lamb and those who didn't want to try it, thinking they wouldn't like it. So, if plain grilling doesn't work for your taste buds, try the slow roasted approach or the marinade.


----------



## Ladytrails

Friends, wish me luck. This weekend we're headed on Sunday to see Dallas at the trainers'. She is hosting a cow horse clinic - even though he's never done this before, she thinks it will be a good environment to introduce him to the calves. At only 1 day, it won't be too stressful. Plus, she will be watching and coaching me as I ride him - priceless. I feel like it's parent's weekend at kids' camp!


----------



## Country Woman

I have eat every thing from beef to deer, to rabbit 

goose ,duck.


----------



## Stan

AndreaSctlnd said:


> ^^^Dee...you can't eat a baby goat! They are so freaking cute. lol
> 
> You can send me one.


Yes you can Dee do you like lamb or mutton Goat meat is very similar with less fat. 

A good bass to use while BBQ is dark beer mixed with garlic some oil and rosemary. You have to keep stiring it or the oil seperates.

While the meat is turning, baste then have one for the cook. Each time it is basted the cook also hase a drink, beer, or the such like. After a time the cook should be at the point of having a drink then basting the meat and even furthe r down the track the basting may have stopped but the cook continues to test the ale and has a stupid grinn on his/her face. The meat is cooked.

And if it is a little under done or over done I dont care That method of timing the cooking of the BBQ has worked for me for years. :wink:


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> OMG now I want a goat. Those are just precious.


Remember, they may be cute, but like human babies they become teenagers:shock:


----------



## Mellow Mel

Those goats are the cutest things ever!!!! Good thing I do not have my own farm or I would be stockpiling!
Have a good Saturday everyone! Going to get in a quick ride and then taking 11 kids to the Avengers...hope we get in!!!


----------



## Fahntasia

Good luck at the clinic Ladytrails 

My EX boyfriend tried tricking me into eating horsemeat once.....kept trying to convince me it was beef.....I know what beef smells like, my grandfather was a butcher...he finally fessed up and told me what it was, I threw the "burger" at him and told him to gtfo lol.

Another great marinade for goat or lamb is:

1 lemon squeezed
garlic LOTS!
salt & pepper
about 1 cup Olive oil, virgin cold pressed
oregano

My hubby is greek, I learned this recipe from his mother, it's fabulous! Baste as you would with any other marinade either while on the BBQ or in the oven.


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. good to know that BBQ-ing in NZ is VERY similar to the way we do it in Texas ... lol


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> Stan .. good to know that BBQ-ing in NZ is VERY similar to the way we do it in Texas ... lol


Very similar in the Pacific NW as well...except while we're basting we've got a bottle of Washington Cab to assist us. If our neighbors are also out with the bbq, we just pour to them right over the fence. :twisted:


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails - good luck today, sounds fun! 

Hubby traveled to Japan a few months back, and horse was on the menu. I'm pretty sure he tried it, but knows better than to ever tell me.

So I went back to see Kes last night, her fetlock is a lot less swollen. Walked her again, then another cold hose on the foot and put her back to bed. I think she's going to heal up ok. Put more meds on the eye, she still flinches when I touch it, but it isnt oozing, so I am hopeful it won't be a problem.


----------



## Hunter65

Ladytrails said:


> Tiny, we had 4 lambs in our freezer for a while. As a beef-eatin' gal, I found that I had to learn to cook and eat lamb. Crockpot or slow roasted with LOTS of garlic, cracked pepper, "outback restaurant" red rub, and maybe a little wine or worchestershire to a marinade makes it pretty tasty. I have a recipe for a teriyaki/worchestershire marinade that I used on a Passover lamb dish that won compliments both from people who loved lamb and those who didn't want to try it, thinking they wouldn't like it. So, if plain grilling doesn't work for your taste buds, try the slow roasted approach or the marinade.



I have a fabulous recipe for lamb stew yum yum


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace said:


> Ladytrails - good luck today, sounds fun!
> 
> Hubby traveled to Japan a few months back, and horse was on the menu. I'm pretty sure he tried it, but knows better than to ever tell me.
> 
> So I went back to see Kes last night, her fetlock is a lot less swollen. Walked her again, then another cold hose on the foot and put her back to bed. I think she's going to heal up ok. Put more meds on the eye, she still flinches when I touch it, but it isnt oozing, so I am hopeful it won't be a problem.


For the fetlock - Something I swear by (and is rated very highly by the little mag Perfect Horse which does independent testing) - Sore No More - really works. THere's a poultice and a spray. I use the spray on Dallas when he had fluid around his tendon. It can be used under wraps, which I did, and then put his magnetic boot on top of it. worked great to take out the swelling! and inexpensive.


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails said:


> For the fetlock - Something I swear by (and is rated very highly by the little mag Perfect Horse which does independent testing) - Sore No More - really works. THere's a poultice and a spray. I use the spray on Dallas when he had fluid around his tendon. It can be used under wraps, which I did, and then put his magnetic boot on top of it. worked great to take out the swelling! and inexpensive.


Thank you! I've not heard of that, will look into it. I'm also going to invest in a cold pack to wrap around her legs for the next time. Running water for 10 minutes at a time creates a huge muddy mess, not to mention a large waste of well water.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Ok, seems as thought we have some creative people on this list...I need to create a slogan for our trail riders group. Our present one is "What happens on the trails, stays on the trails". Yes, a copy of Vegas but it is a cute shirt.
Our trails are called Proud Lake. They are the most rugged of the trails in our area. They are hilly and not as groomed. I was going to try to incorporate something like that into it...like "Proud Lake Trail Riders...." this is where I get stuck.
Anyone that has a good one, please chime in! Thanks!!!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Proud Lake Trail Riders like it rugged!*


----------



## Ripper

Mellow Mel said:


> Ok, seems as thought we have some creative people on this list...I need to create a slogan for our trail riders group. Our present one is "What happens on the trails, stays on the trails". Yes, a copy of Vegas but it is a cute shirt.
> Our trails are called Proud Lake. They are the most rugged of the trails in our area. They are hilly and not as groomed. I was going to try to incorporate something like that into it...like "Proud Lake Trail Riders...." this is where I get stuck.
> Anyone that has a good one, please chime in! Thanks!!!


Not Street Legal.

Not Street Legal and Proud.


----------



## Foxhunter

I do not think that there is a meat I do not like. 
I love lamb and it should not be fatty, but majority of meats are best cooked slow.

I have eaten horse meat, it is sweeter than beef and a very different grain to it. I can see nothing wrong with eating horse providing that it has been humanely killed.
Laws on all slaughter for animals in the UK are far stricter than anywhere else and adhered to. A vet has to be present when the animal is killed if it is entering the food chain.

I collect tripe for the dogs from the local slaughter house and was given some alpaca to try. I haven't yet as it needs three weeks hanging. 

Oh, a good accompaniment with lamb is mint sauce or red currant jelly.


----------



## Country Woman

So Hunter 65 came out to see my horse and My sister Jayne would like to meet her too 
We had a good time


----------



## With Grace

I have a serious tack addiction...is there a cure for this? I'm going to be in big trouble with the hubs, a new saddle is on it's way to me...


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> I have a serious tack addiction...is there a cure for this? I'm going to be in big trouble with the hubs, a new saddle is on it's way to me...


Sorry, no cure as far as I know!

I have at least nine saddles, four of which are dressage saddles and I no longer compete.
I have goodness knows how many bridles and bits and pieces, and am still collecting!

I did have a good sort out, there is a big sack of odds and sods that I am sending to a charity.

I am sending Grace double bridle bits, I would rather they were used than hanging on the wall.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I have a serious tack addiction...is there a cure for this? I'm going to be in big trouble with the hubs, a new saddle is on it's way to me...


Give me his email address, I'll drop you in it before the saddle arrives, and by the time it gets to you he will be over it. It works on my wife. I inadvertantly mention to a friend :wink: who mentions to his wife, and by the time I get home from work she has had all day to stew over it and the steam has been taken out of her argument/complant.

The other trick i use is always order two.:twisted: Look what I brought for you dear. That ones saved me meany meany times.
If you havn't ordered two, use the first option. Hahaha


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace said:


> I have a serious tack addiction...is there a cure for this? I'm going to be in big trouble with the hubs, a new saddle is on it's way to me...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Stan .. good to know that BBQ-ing in NZ is VERY similar to the way we do it in Texas ... lol


The quality of the meat is dictated by the quality of the wine/ale

If rear meat is required do not supply cook with to much wine/ale making sure it runs out just at the right time.

Well done meat. Join the cook for a drink making sure the supply is ample for the evening.


Sound similar


----------



## Stan

Mellow Mel said:


> Ok, seems as thought we have some creative people on this list...I need to create a slogan for our trail riders group. Our present one is "What happens on the trails, stays on the trails". Yes, a copy of Vegas but it is a cute shirt.
> Our trails are called Proud Lake. They are the most rugged of the trails in our area. They are hilly and not as groomed. I was going to try to incorporate something like that into it...like "Proud Lake Trail Riders...." this is where I get stuck.
> Anyone that has a good one, please chime in! Thanks!!!


 
Proud lake riders do it on the trot:shock:


----------



## Mellow Mel

Nice slogans! Keep them coming!!!
Grace...you will find that you are an addict with everything horse for the first six months. You will not be stopping with the saddle! Good luck!!!


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Proud Lake Trail Riders: Where we are proud, loud, rugged, and love it!


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> Nice slogans! Keep them coming!!!
> Grace...you will find that you are an addict with everything horse for the first six months. You will not be stopping with the saddle! Good luck!!!



I don't think my bank account can survive 6 months of this addiction! I'd better get done with this Equine Massage Therapy certification and get my business up and running ASAP or the hubs is going ground me from the horse!

Stan - good idea...get him to stew over the tack before it arrives. Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission... It was just too lovely a saddle to pass up, a Stubben Wotan that will look so lovely in a Hunter Pleasure class this August. I'd better start looking for some show coats asap, as I have the horse outfitted but I just never invested in the show coats I am going to need this summer.

CW - did you visit Annabelle today? How did it go?

Kes's fetlock is much better. I went and walked her another 30 minutes, groomed her, loved on her, put meds on the eye lid again, and cleaned her stall. My BO thinks I can start riding this week. Thanks be to God, I am just dying to get on this horse and start the program she needs to get the muscle back on. She was peering out of her stall door tonight as I drove in, there is nothing like having a horse watch for you, started tearing up as soon as I saw her. Can't believe after 38 years this dream is mine.


----------



## Country Woman

I went 2 times to see my horse today 
I am having a good time with her


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I went 2 times to see my horse today
> I am having a good time with her


That horse has you worked out. You are like butter to her, all soft and mushy. All she has to do is poke out her tongue, nuzzle you, stear at you with those big brown eyes, and you keep coming back for more. Then when she ignores you, you will try all the harder to get back into her good books.

Welcome to the world of horse ownership.


----------



## Country Woman

thanks for the nice comment


----------



## Foxhunter

Beautiful day here in the SW UK. Sun is trying to shine and nothing that looks like a rain threat.

I have turned all the horses out and they are enjoying the sun on their backs.

I think that this couple of hound pups are the naughtiest yet.

They are 11 weeks today and into everything. Two very different characters. Raindrop likes to be around me and is a 'talker' Rascal is off on her own already exploring. Both are worse than the other pups at taking things. They are trying to pull the halters off the hooks, pull the dog beds out of the house, pick up and take off with anything that is not nailed down. They cannot reach much at the moment but time will come when they can!

Darn sheep are still not lambing! Only two so far another seven to go. It is far worse than lambing hundreds. I am fairly sure that at least two have triplets inside them.

CW when will you get to ride your horse? We want pictures!


----------



## Hunter65

Love the slogans everyone.

Looks like we FINALLY may have a nice day. Trails here I come (after I hose off my muddy muddy pony)


----------



## Hunter65

Not sure if these will work but this is my silly pony last summer. He who took hours and hours to cross a tiny stream.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150280863333080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150280850043080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater


----------



## texasgal

Went to a barrel race for a bit yesterday ... *sigh* I miss that!

Then DH and I went into town for lunch and a couple of beers. Then I said "Honey, let's stop in at the animal shelter and see what dogs they have ...."

OMG

His name is Hank E. Pankee or "Hank" for short ....

Pics tomorrow........


----------



## Country Woman

as soon as they get a saddle that fits her 
and she gets new shoes


----------



## Country Woman

I am going back on Wednesday


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh Oh...a new puppy! Love the name.

Both my horses got out for a ride yesteday,then did the Bountiful Basket thing (w/2 neighbors),watched the Derby, then a community party for Cinco de Mayo-beautiful moon! Very busy day.

So today is a lazy day just watching the Nascar race & taking it easy.


----------



## Country Woman

lazy day today


----------



## Fellpony

I rode today, the naughty new fell filly stayed in her paddock while I had a ride. Its been 3 weeks of paddocks jumping till she felt confident within my herd of ponies.

But it looks like she is finally settling down. I guess it must be hard on her being taken to a new home away ffrom her birth herd


----------



## Chance59

My riding instructor/trainer went to a show this weekend to show his yearling. Annie will be a year old tomorrow, and did great! 
He got home just a little while to a new Bay filly born early this am! How exciting is that?!! Can't wait until Tuesday when I can go see her! 
I can see myself taking lessons there for years to come, we get along good together, he's patient and laid back, and there is always something interesting going on with 12 horses on the property!


----------



## Chance59

texasgirl, have fun with the new puppy! There is just nothing like them for keeping you busy and laughing!
You sound like me.... I have to stay away from the classifieds, animal shelters and people that I know who have puppies, or I would have a farm full! 
Have fun, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Chance59

Country Woman said:


> as soon as they get a saddle that fits her
> and she gets new shoes


Looking forward to seeing pictures of you riding Belle!


----------



## With Grace

Texasgal - can't wait to see pics of your new pup!

Spent 4 hours at the barn this morning, walking, grooming, putting on the meds. I may be able to ride on Tuesday, can't wait! I let her out in the round pen for awhile to kick up her heels, she rolled around a lot which must have helped her soreness in her back, as when I ran my hand down the sides of her spine before I left there wasn't any flinching. 

Got two new tack catalogs in the mail yesterday...do I dare open them?:twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

it sounds like you are having a good time with Kestrel


----------



## Hunter65

So had an awesome day at the barn (except for losing my keys and leaving my phone there) Got home and Rob had cleaned the bathrooms, vacuumed, washed the decks and started the laundry. Lucky girl I am.

Poor Hunter always gets himself in trouble. I don't know what happened but his back legs are all scraped up. Sheesh. No more field for him. Just as well as it is a mud pit right now.

Soon to come, check out the critique section I will be posting picts in there. Look for "critique my pony Hunter"

Texasgal cant wait for picts of Hank!


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> it sounds like you are having a good time with Kestrel


I am...I can't even begin to describe how wonderful it feels to pull up to the barn and see her head out the window waiting for me. Just taking her for a walk makes me feel like I've won the lottery. It just doesn't get better than this.

Now I understand the saying "If you are lucky enough to love a horse, you are lucky enough"

I know you are probably feeling the same way lately, right CW?


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Got two new tack catalogs in the mail yesterday...do I dare open them?:twisted:


Don't doooo eeeeeeeeeeet! I have the same sickness...lol..I just bought her a black dressage bridle with a brow band that has swarovski (sp?) crystals encrusted on it, with a spanking new bit...and I was eyeballing new saddle pads and girths....and other stuff...had to buy those peppermint horse cookies...she loooves peppermint lol!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad Kestrel is doing better, she's lucky to have you =)
CW: good for you, can't wait to see pics of you riding her!
Fox: we need pics of those wee beasties, the puppies not the lambs lol.
Texasgal: LOOOVE his name, PICS please!!

Today was a wonderful day, I arrived at the barn to chill with my girl and make sure she was ok outside in her paddock. long story short, her old owners had her stalled for 8 yrs, she's now a happy horse again. She called for me for the first time. Made me melt! Hubby doesn't really get it, but he's happy since it makes me happy lol. Wow her attitude towards me just blew my socks off, can't stop smiling, blessed beautiful day =)


----------



## Hunter65

Fahntasia said:


> Don't doooo eeeeeeeeeeet! I have the same sickness...lol..I just bought her a black dressage bridle with a brow band that has swarovski (sp?) crystals encrusted on it, with a spanking new bit...and I was eyeballing new saddle pads and girths....and other stuff...had to buy those peppermint horse cookies...she loooves peppermint lol!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Glad Kestrel is doing better, she's lucky to have you =)
> CW: good for you, can't wait to see pics of you riding her!
> Fox: we need pics of those wee beasties, the puppies not the lambs lol.
> Texasgal: LOOOVE his name, PICS please!!
> 
> Today was a wonderful day, I arrived at the barn to chill with my girl and make sure she was ok outside in her paddock. long story short, her old owners had her stalled for 8 yrs, she's now a happy horse again. She called for me for the first time. Made me melt! Hubby doesn't really get it, but he's happy since it makes me happy lol. Wow her attitude towards me just blew my socks off, can't stop smiling, blessed beautiful day =)


Ahh isnt that the best feeling!


----------



## Country Woman

Annabelle can't see me when I am coming


----------



## Country Woman

But I love going to the barn


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Sounds like everyone had a great weekend. Love that someone is getting a new leash on life with you texasgirl.

The weather finally was nice all weekend. Although, I only got to ride for a bit. But I don't mind. Even just loving on them is enough.

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Rascaholic

:clap:With Grace...about those catalogs....open open open open spend all the money and you will be doing this :happydance:I promise :lol:

ok maybe a bit of this:shock: when the credit card bill comes in :evil:


----------



## dee

Thanks for all the tips on cooking goat meat, guys. I really appreciate it. 

I didn't get to ride this weekend - we were back at work on the pasture. Got quite a few trees knocked down, too bad they are too small to do anything with other than burn. I wanted to cut them up for firewood, but son in law doesn't want to mess with that, so I guess we'll be having some bonfires on the days that the wind is calm. Here in Oklahoma, that's not too often, but brush piles surrounded by grassy pasture beats stands of trees covering brush and bare ground any day.

I'm sore as all get out, and covered in rashes due to the cedar sap. A couple of the grandkids got into some poison ivy that the horses and goats missed. (It seems that the horses and goats thing poison ivy is some sort of candy?). The grandkids rashes aren't very bad - a little Ivarest and benedryl, and they sleep just fine. 

The grandkids also discovered, after all these years, that trees are also good for climbing. The youngest one, though, hasn't quite figured out how to climb back down:

















She's kind of grounded from climbing trees. She tends to climb the ones that aren't big enough for us to climb up and get her!


----------



## kitten_Val

Yesterday I cut my mares manes and tails, shaved the faces and ears, and shaved off the feathers. I bet they hate me now! :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

kitten_Val said:


> Yesterday I cut my mares manes and tails, shaved the faces and ears, and shaved off the feathers. I bet they hate me now! :lol:



Ha ha ha. Most likely! Wanna come to GA and shave an ear :lol:. I should have done it yesterday while DH had Rascal distracted, but I was to busy laughing.


----------



## kitten_Val

Rascaholic said:


> Ha ha ha. Most likely! Wanna come to GA and shave an ear :lol:. I should have done it yesterday while DH had Rascal distracted, but I was to busy laughing.


Lol! I can shave only on my paint. With my qh doesn't matter what I tried I ONLY can use very small and sharp scissors and have to be extremely careful and gentle around the ear. Everything else she refuses to tolerate completely.


----------



## With Grace

Rascaholic said:


> :clap:With Grace...about those catalogs....open open open open spend all the money and you will be doing this :happydance:I promise :lol:
> 
> ok maybe a bit of this:shock: when the credit card bill comes in :evil:


I opened them...see my SmartPaks ship soon, and anything shipped with them ship free, so I was SAVING money!

But when it arrives, I'll be doing this:
:hide:
Hubby said no more horse items coming to the house...so doesnt that mean I can just have them shipped to the barn???


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> I opened them...see my SmartPaks ship soon, and anything shipped with them ship free, so I was SAVING money!
> 
> But when it arrives, I'll be doing this:
> :hide:
> Hubby said no more horse items coming to the house...so doesnt that mean I can just have them shipped to the barn???



Thats exactly what that means! Happy shopping!


----------



## With Grace

Dee - Love the tree climbing pics, how fun! 

Heading to the barn this morning to get Kestrels blanket off, its supposed to be 70 today HALLELUIAH! Am going to bring it home and wash it (since Hubby will be at work, what he won't know won't hurt him) Then tonight I'll take it back to the barn and put it back on (still is in low 40s here at night).

Strange thing - when I pulled up last night to put her blanket back on she was eating, she looked up at me and had tears streaming down her face. I opened the stall and took a good look to be sure her eyes looked ok, they did. Patted her neck, rubbed her nose, and the tears stopped. What the heck is that about??


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

With Grace said:


> Strange thing - when I pulled up last night to put her blanket back on she was eating, she looked up at me and had tears streaming down her face. I opened the stall and took a good look to be sure her eyes looked ok, they did. Patted her neck, rubbed her nose, and the tears stopped. What the heck is that about??


Do you think maybe it was some type of allergic reaction?


----------



## texasgal

Dee .. funny about the tree climbing! I have one that was a tree climber too...

WG .. If you're needin' somewhere to mail your stuff ...... (not sure how I would get them to ya, but would be glad to hang onto them .. and wouldn't use them ... much! hehehe)


----------



## With Grace

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Do you think maybe it was some type of allergic reaction?


Only think I can think of is that I used Liniment on her sore back yesterday before I left at 2. Her eyes were watering at 7, 5 hours later, but thats the only thing that I used that had a strong smell that could bother the eyes. I'm going to give them a good look over this morning in the light.

ETA: I'm realizing ownership is a constant worry, if it's not one thing its another!


----------



## Fahntasia

I agree with Andrea, sounds like a reaction to something. But I would have the vet out just in case, could be a scratched cornea or a blocked tear duct. 

Since my husband's reaction to my new saddle 6 months ago, I pick up all my horse gear (there's 4 tack shops in my area) and stash it all at the barn lol. If he doesn't see it, it's not really there right..:wink:

Going to the barn today, riding, and hanging with ze poneh. She needs a serious grooming lol. Must practice circles today......yuck...


----------



## texasgal

OKay everyone .. meet Mr. Hank E. Pankee. He's a good boy, perfectly quiet in the crate, slept all night both nights. Hasn't pottied in the house yet (but we are VERY diligent) .. and is a HAPPY HAPPY young man. 

Coming home in the front seat of the truck .. next to Daddy.









Checkin' out his new digs









Checkin' out his older - very grumpy - sister, Lucy.









Killin' the duck (squeek toy)









Bringin' dad the dead duck .. again.









He goes back on the 16th for neuter, rabies, microchip. 

"Him a good boy!"


----------



## Fahntasia

Oh my he's freaking ADORABLE!! If he goes missing he's not at my house :wink: I looove his ears !!


----------



## texasgal

Oops .. forgot one

Givin' Daddy love:


----------



## Rascaholic

With Grace said:


> I opened them...see my SmartPaks ship soon, and anything shipped with them ship free, so I was SAVING money!
> 
> But when it arrives, I'll be doing this:
> :hide:
> Hubby said no more horse items coming to the house...so doesnt that mean I can just have them shipped to the barn???


I just got several packages myself!! I also got a surprise one ROFL.:happydance: Looks like DH ordered me several saddle pads and some leather for my half chaps off eBay.

I was busy opening boxes and didn't pay attention to WHO the box was for. I had to dig out the packing tape and reseal the box!!  must remember to act all surprised when DH opens the box.

I scored some awesome antique fencing tools off eBay for 5 bucks!! So 8 for shipping plus their cost, 13$. I was going to get the crimpers at TSC for 70$ so I saved money also! Thanks for reminding me to use the "But it was SO much cheaper this way!" logic with DH. 

I really should have been sleeping but the dogs woke me when the mail lady came! Ok back to bed, 17 hour shift coming up tonight LOL


----------



## Hunter65

omg texasgal I love him. We have a shelter around the corner from work I may have to stop in there today hmmm...


----------



## Hunter65

Oooh and love your deck and all the trees!


----------



## texasgal

It's dangerous, hunter. I stopped there Friday on my way home .. hadn't been there in years ... then "conned" DH in there on Saturday. He's really an old softy - but don't tell him I said so.. hehehe


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal he is so darn cute!!! Looks like you scored the cuddle pup big time  
I love his name btw. I bet he grows into it too LOL


----------



## texasgal

We are LOVING our back deck. DH's cousin stayed with us during the winter and built it for us. 

I have a love/hate thing with the trees.. can't grow grass under trees .. no grass, no horse.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, Ras, he's perfectly EVIL already ... lol. Sooooo much energy and every 2 minutes I'm telling him "no" and handing him HIS chew toy .... he pulls tablecloths off the table, jackets off the chairs, shoes out of the closet....

We have forgot how to puppy proof a house.. LOL.

Lessons start tonight. He will be sitting tonight.. Short stays by this weekend... The boy has some brain power, he just need it FOCUSED.. lol


----------



## Rascaholic

:rofl::rofl: I just realized I went from 1 saddle pad to 7.I had one left, I ordered 2, and DH ordered 4. Rascal will have one for every day of the week!
Hmmmm should I hide mine in his box? I have packing tape left!:lol: DH ordered quality pads also!!! I am so glad I taught him how to shop online!

There is another box inside the box....someone please remind me how wrong it would be to cut that tape a second time and find out what is in that other box inside the box. The first time was kind of an accident....this time would just be evil self gratification :twisted::clap:

Must go back to bed after hiding box from myself. I could lock it in the barn and lock my key in with it to resist temptation! I know I am gonna be awake half the day, wondering what is in that other box.


----------



## Fahntasia

Rascaholic said:


> There is another box inside the box....someone please remind me how wrong it would be to cut that tape a second time and find out what is in that other box inside the box. The first time was kind of an accident....this time would just be evil self gratification :twisted::clap:
> 
> Must go back to bed after hiding box from myself. I could lock it in the barn and lock my key in with it to resist temptation! I know I am gonna be awake half the day, wondering what is in that other box.


Rascaholic that box is going to haunt you throughout the day...grab some tape..open it up...re-seal it....nobody is the wiser...well except for us :rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Fahntasia! YOU are an INSTIGATOR ... save that box to open with hubby ... seriously!

heheheheheheh


----------



## Fahntasia

texasgal said:


> Fahntasia! YOU are an INSTIGATOR ... save that box to open with hubby ... seriously!
> 
> heheheheheheh


Well someone needs to play devil's advocate:lol: Well folks im off to the barn, have a beautiful day everyone =)


----------



## Hunter65

GO GET THE BOX!!!!!!!

I won't tell, promise


----------



## Rascaholic

I can't open it.... it just feels so wrong. LOL We open each others mail all the time, bills and such. But personal correspondence and the like we respect each others privacy. BUT OMG I really wanna see what is in there :twisted:.

Ok will update this after DH gets home. 

I just realized, now you guys are sharing the suspense!:clap::rofl: I am horrible, but misery (not really misery) loves company. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Good for you Ras!


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal said:


> Good for you Ras!


:razz: being good is no fun LOL. And I KNOW it is horse related having seen the saddle pads. Ok, that does it. Temptation is getting locked away since I have no will power when it comes to my horse addiction!


----------



## Rascaholic

Have a great day folks  I am back off to dreamland (hopefully) and dreaming of what is in the mystery box :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Ahh-anticapation-sorta like Christmas.....


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
hope you all are fine 
just missing my horse


----------



## jfmnyc

*Clydesdale*

Figured I'd share a quick snap of me on Scotty, a sweet Clydesdale gelding (not mine, unfortunately!). I love being around Clydes - they have such great personalities. The farm I rode him at has trail rides for novice riders, so I invited some friends and they had a great first ride on these big guys, then we watched the derby. Not a bad day!


----------



## texasgal

Jealous!!!


----------



## Hunter65

jfmnyc said:


> Figured I'd share a quick snap of me on Scotty, a sweet Clydesdale gelding (not mine, unfortunately!). I love being around Clydes - they have such great personalities. The farm I rode him at has trail rides for novice riders, so I invited some friends and they had a great first ride on these big guys, then we watched the derby. Not a bad day!



He is awesome, he looks like he is smiling.!


----------



## dee

With Grace said:


> Hubby said no more horse items coming to the house...so doesnt that mean I can just have them shipped to the barn???


My hubby said the same thing. He found out I was looking around for a new saddle and the sh** really hit the fan. I told him to quit griping about the horses not being ridden, then, because we have two saddles and three riding horses, and -0- riders who can ride bareback. 

He then said, well, we can always sell the horses, since no one is riding them.

I pointed out that someone could ride them if we had one more saddle, and if that saddle would fit my fat backside!

He said, it would be cheaper to get rid of the horses.

I said it would be easier to get rid of the hubby, and who else but me would put up with his crabby BS?

He shut up.:wink:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

OH my lord texas...that puppy is so cute. I have a special love for labs though. I have 2. An almost 6 year old Chocolate and a 3 year old yellow. So, I really need to finish off the trifecta and get me a black...lol


----------



## texasgal

He's "mostly" lab .. lol. But he's got some kinda drive and built in retrieving power! 

I think you SHOULD get a black!


----------



## With Grace

Texas - OMG that pup is outrageously cute! Congrats, I think you found a good one!

Did Rascaholic seriously just share that she has a mystery horse box from hubby then go to sleep on us? How rude! Now I need to know whats in that box! 

Rascaholic - 7 saddle pads makes perfect sense to me...I have 5 and am dying to place an order for a custom colored Mattes pad. Have you guys ever played with this???? Konfigurator fr MATTES Lammfell Sattelunterlagen von www.lammfell.net I've lost hours of sleep recently configuring pad colors for Kes. So far I've created about 10 that I can't choose from, and need to convince DH I NEED a shaped English pad for my A/P saddle in Kes's colors (burgandy and silver/grey) and since he doesn't yet know about the new saddle on its way to me, I can't really explain how it's going to need a nice new half pad... 

I ran out to the barn this morning (so wonderful to be able to do that, 8 miles away and a 15 minute drive) to grab her blanket to wash while DH is at work...took one look at her and went into panic mode. Her eyes were so puffy and swollen, and still watering. I am so lucky that our trainer/BO is right there on site, and so awesome. I called him, he came out, took one look and said she's got allergies. We put her fly mask on, put her in turnout for 30 minutes and she was happy as can be, but rubbing her eyes on her legs every now and then as they are itching. As long as she doesnt run her cut on the eyelid, I think she will be ok. Put more meds on the cut, and my BO is going to check on her. I'll bring the blankie back out tonight in case she needs it, and check on her then too. But, my BO was able to calm me down, I have the vet on speed dial and was about to make an emergency call....for allergies...new horse mom here LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

:hide:I didn't actually go to sleep LOL I took a walk down memory lane...

And yes there is a package from DH that I locked in the barn to keep me from opening til he is home.:neutral: I have no willpower *sigh*


----------



## Hunter65

Oh Dear some sad news

Poor Stacy Westfall

Stacy « Stacy Westfall Horseblog

RIP Vaquero


----------



## texasgal

Ras .. It took willpower to go lock that package up in the barn ... 

YOU has it!


----------



## Country Woman

I agree sorry Stacy


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Oh Dear some sad news
> 
> Poor Stacy Westfall
> 
> Stacy « Stacy Westfall Horseblog
> 
> RIP Vaquero


Aw no, she's sure had her share of heart ache lately. How incredibly sad.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Aw no, she's sure had her share of heart ache lately. How incredibly sad.



I know, I shouldn't read this stuff at work. I am out of kleenex.


----------



## texasgal

Hunter .. I knew there were issues with Vaquero, but I had kept myself from reading .. After reading today, I fired up my TouchPad and went to her blog .. watched the video of him staggering out of his stall .. and am watching the video now of their bridless ride at Congress last year ...

I cannot contain my tears .. God, I hope nobody walks in my office .....


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Hunter .. I knew there were issues with Vaquero, but I had kept myself from reading .. After reading today, I fired up my TouchPad and went to her blog .. watched the video of him staggering out of his stall .. and am watching the video now of their bridless ride at Congress last year ...
> 
> I cannot contain my tears .. God, I hope nobody walks in my office .....



I watched that video of him coming out of his stall last week. People at work are starting to wonder whats going on and of course none of them are horse people and would probably just roll there eyes. So I sob in secrecy. I will watch at home later when hubby is gone to bed.

I knew I shouldn't have signed up to her blog at work


----------



## With Grace

The video of her at Congress is what really made the tears flow for me.


----------



## Foxhunter

Goodness, everyone has been very chatty!

It is sad about Tracey's horse. I have seen a few wobblers in my time and it is horrid to see.


*DEE* Child welfare need to be involved - allowing children to climb trees is _dangerous!_ Health and safety would be down on you like a ton of bricks!

Really I think it is great to see kids adventuring like this. People next door bought an awful plastic tree with a swing and slide - the sort you get in a playground, when there are masses of real trees to climb!

As children we were always climbing trees and set up ropes so we could play Tarzan. Often resulted in scrapes and broken limbs but it never deterred us.

Back in 1987 the southern part of the UK was hit by a hurricane. There was tremendous damage and the area where we played as children (The Landslip) was flattened by the winds. Masses of tress felled one on top of another. I was so pleased when I found that the oak I loved was still standing and could not resist climbing up it! 

Darn puppies found a crate of plastic flower pots this afternoon. They were scattered all over the orchard and out onto the main garden! It took me a lot longer to clear them!


----------



## Rascaholic

Still waiting on him to let me open the box! He hasn't unlocked the barn yet!!


----------



## Rascaholic

WOOT Ahhhhhhhhhh YES! 4 new pads, a new hoof pick, and the surprise box contained:


v



v



v



v



3 pair of Devon-Aire breeches!!! I so scored on this one!!!!! DH rocks!!!


----------



## Hunter65

oooh jealous you are soooo spoiled!!!! Great day for you! I think my hubby needs a major hint. A;
lthough he did buy me a really nice saddle last year.


----------



## With Grace

Wow Rascaholic, you're hubby sounds like a keeper LOL!


----------



## Rascaholic

I told him what happened. About accidentally opening the package, and how it was an accident. He couldn't believe I ratted myself out, so they became my Mothers Day present. He ordered me 2 pair of tights to ride in everyday, and was going to keep those for my Bday. HA! I am glad now I told him :clap:

He and DS were derping around the net looking for a nice used saddle for me. Well they discovered a site called Tack of the Day. He only paid 60 bucks for all 3 pairs! :shock: DS rocked it for me by explaining that the ones I mentioned getting were almost 60 a pair. So they ordered me 3 pair! :lol: 

Yes! I did get spoiled today:lol:. It was freaking AWESOME! I even broke the news to DH that I have a couple more packages coming this week. He didn't bat an eye!!! He just asked if the checking account was empty:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

Rascaholic your family spoiled you


----------



## Rascaholic

Country Woman said:


> Rascaholic your family spoiled you


Yes Ma'am they did :lol: and I enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## Stan

kitten_Val said:


> Yesterday I cut my mares manes and tails, shaved the faces and ears, and shaved off the feathers. I bet they hate me now! :lol:


WHY would you do that


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Good morning everyone
> hope you all are fine
> just missing my horse


You have got it bad


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Gosh I had many pages to read to catch up with everyone! Still working everyday, and getting ready for our drill team competition on May 18th. Patsy is doing well and ready to go!
Remember Dixie? I here she is yesterday before our ride. I bought this little barrel saddle just for her...LOL


----------



## Chance59

Good morning everyone! I have enjoyed reading all through the posts every morning when I get up! 
Rascaholic, what a great husband you have! He obviously knows you very well, to buy you just what you need! 
CW, will you get to see Annabelle today?
With Grace, is it an allergy to flies and bugs do you think or to grasses? Poor baby I hope she gets better soon!
Texasgirl- the puppy is adorable! I remember my first lab... my uncle gave her to me, her mom had been hit by a car, so I had to take her at 5 weeks old. She lived to be almost 14, and was my best friend all through my teen years... enjoy him!
Hope everyone has a good day today!
Another frustrating rainy day- no lesson today, have to wait until Thursday now.


----------



## Rascaholic

Chance59 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have enjoyed reading all through the posts every morning when I get up!
> Rascaholic, what a great husband you have! He obviously knows you very well, to buy you just what you need!


Yes Chance he and DS both . Maybe I trained them well? LOL maybe it is because I baked bisquits and left them in the fridge for them to have this morning.( But they are never spoiled. :wink

I know what you mean Chance, about catching up with THF. I love to sit and read while I have my coffee. It sure beats watching the boob tube. On pretty days when I am home for coffee, I like to take the laptop outside and just sit, read, drink coffee, watch the dogs and Rascal, and watch the squirrels and birds in the yard. That will really start the day out right.

I often read the amusing stories to my client. She is an elderly lady of 87. She used to live for her horses, according to her grandchildren. It's so funny to see her get animated when there is a post of particular interest. I have tried getting her Grandchildren to log in and read to her, but "It's not the same" she says LOL. I wonder if it is because the children don't make her coffee and take her out to smoke while she catches up. :wink:

ETA: I love older folks! They remember when common sense was "horse sense" LOL


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Rascaholic: I can't believe you got 3 new pair of breeches!!! You lucky dog. I really want a pair but since I ride Western now (ish) I suppose I would look silly!

WG: I would still maybe call your vet. She/He might be able to give you something to help with the inflamation. You know, like horsey benidryl? 

No barn for me last night as I had to do things at home. But the rest of the week I should be good to go. We are having a "fun" show on Saturday and I have to get my girl all spiffy. I am going to give my hand a try at braiding. Anyone know how to do a tail? My girls tail at the top is like all short and puffy. She rubs it ON everything. Any hints/ideas how to deal with that?


----------



## Rascaholic

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Rascaholic: I can't believe you got 3 new pair of breeches!!! You lucky dog. I really want a pair but since I ride Western now (ish) I suppose I would look silly!*Who is going to be looking, the horses? They don't care since their butts are bigger than ours :lol:*
> 
> WG: I would still maybe call your vet. She/He might be able to give you something to help with the inflamation. You know, like horsey benidryl?
> 
> No barn for me last night as I had to do things at home. But the rest of the week I should be good to go. We are having a "fun" show on Saturday and I have to get my girl all spiffy. I am going to give my hand a try at braiding. Anyone know how to do a tail? My girls tail at the top is like all short and puffy. She rubs it ON everything. Any hints/ideas how to deal with that? *We had those stupid little biting black gnats and they gave Rascal fits last year. Vet said they liked the smell of his poo so were attracted to that area. Vinegar in the water helps deter them. *


Maybe shave the top of it a bit? I forget the correct term for it. But you shave down about 4 inches, and braid from there on down. It's a regular maintenance though. Not sure if they do that in the western disciplines, it's been WAY to long since I participated in ANY type of show.


----------



## texasgal

Good for you Ras! You sound like me ... I would have told on myself also. Sounds like you SCORED!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Ras...it is just a fun show. I don't even have to do anything if I didn't want to. I just want her to be pretty! lol

Gosh that sounded girly didn't it?


----------



## Rascaholic

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Ras...it is just a fun show. I don't even have to do anything if I didn't want to. I just want her to be pretty! lol
> 
> Gosh that sounded girly didn't it?


ROFL Not really girly, more like having a bit of pride in your self and your girl :wink:. Girly doesn't suit horsewomen IMHO. We are to **** tough to be "girly" we go straight to "womanly" :rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal said:


> Good for you Ras! You sound like me ... I would have told on myself also. Sounds like you SCORED!!


I did, big time :lol:. The best part, Dh and DS were more than willing to help me do a quick saddle up on Rascal to check fit, and start his refresher course. And not one time did either of them whine!!!! I was so proud of all 3 of them :clap:


----------



## texasgal

So, Hank had to try us last night .. lol. AND it would have worked on DH but I had to "tune" on BOTH OF THEM ... hehehe.

He objected to being crated at bedtime .. barking and howling. A couple random torpedos to the side of his crate and he got the message.. bless his heart .. he's really smart.

He's getting the message about putting his teeth on humans .. well, me and DD15 anyway .. DH still "lets" him bite .. ugh. 

He's really got the potty thing down though .. so cute. I can take him out 10 minutes after he's been out and when I say "potty" .. he squats and tries .. even if there is nothing in there... lol. It's funny.

Hanky is a good boy..


----------



## Rascaholic

Already living up the name. Go Hank! ROFL


----------



## texasgal

Ras .. good advise on that thread about the pg mare and the bill of sale stuff .. that girl is in a spot, huh? I agree with you .. TAKE the mare, work on the rest .. some people.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
nice to see you all again


----------



## Country Woman

its finally nice here for a change


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal said:


> Ras .. good advise on that thread about the pg mare and the bill of sale stuff .. that girl is in a spot, huh? I agree with you .. TAKE the mare, work on the rest .. some people.


Yep. The longer that mare is there, the stickier it will get. I feel REALLY sorry for Jewelsb though. I know how it is to want a horse so badly, work your rear off to pay for them, and then have the horror of seeing it potentially taken away. 

I know it comes across as pushy, but I'd hate to see anyone lose their horse before they even get it.


----------



## Rascaholic

HI Cw! Glad it is pretty there for you. Are you seeing Annabell today? I can never remember the days of your lease. If not today, then I hope it's pretty when you do go out.


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal did I mention that is one of the reasons I prefer geldings? ROFL no babies here!


----------



## texasgal

LOL ... that's right!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rascaholic-Yeah, you totally scored! 3 pair of breeches! Mine are getting thin, but now that I'm out in the boonies, not a big deal.

WG-Can you determine what she might be allergic to? Hope she feels better soon.

CW-we have a real pretty day here too. Are you going to get anything for Annabelle that will be "yours" ? Brushes, bits, bling ???

Hope everying is enjoying their day. We hauled in 1500 gallons of water already & now I'm trying out my new (used) washing machine-I'm really liking it.


----------



## Country Woman

I have a grooming kit that hubby bought for me 
I have Belle on Wed Thus and Sat


----------



## Country Woman

My friend has a halter that I may have


----------



## Mellow Mel

Posting this here as well has health forum because a lot of you have been through just about every horse issue it seems. Pip has been stiff in his rear left leg for about a week now. Seems to work itself out by afternoon(he is not stalled at night) and today when I rode him with my trainer he stumbled 9 times with front and back feet. Now he always stumbles a few times on trails but they can be a bit rocky and rugged so I never thought too much about it. My trainer thought by the way he was moving and a big of swelling he felt that it could be stifle. My vet is coming Tuesday to check him when he coggins the barn and do xrays if needed. I am obviously not going to ride him. Anyone ever have stifle? Do not want to start guessing at what it is since I know so little about things like this. My BO also thought he might have gotten kicked since he just started going out for the night and is low on the order.


----------



## Cacowgirl

One of the horses I used to take lessons on had a stringhalt problem, but it was a minor issue & the horse was functionally sound. See what the vet has to say- there is so much help for our older horses now.


----------



## Foxhunter

Three pairs of breeches? Woman, have you got that man trained! :lol:

I agree with the pregnant mare. If the woman selling it wants to keep the foal then she should keep the mare for the duration of the pregnancy and until weaning - the buyer should be paid for the 'loan' of the mare for this time. 

In the UK the vendor would not have a leg to stand on regarding keeping the foal.

Had one of the three year old horses hopping lame this morning. He couldn't put his back foot flat to the floor so I immediately thought abscess - called the farrier who was miles away but came down on his way home. Found a puncture in the heel and cut it open, lots and lots of goo which was fairly fresh. Poulticed and dressed so he is a lot happier.

Another ewe lambed this afternoon - only six to go! They are certainly taking their time over it all.

We have had a good hatching of ducklings in the incubator, the other two incubators are full of hen and turkey eggs, we will hatch out another load of ducklings and that will be it until the autumn. Most of these will go to the auctions held locally.

Lovely day today, very warm and sunny - more rain coming in as of now and bad for the next two days. 

I went to water the greenhouses this morning only to find, not only was the sprinkler missing bit a length of hose also. Darn pups at it again. I am dreading the next few months! They learned the hard way that you do not go to investigate a ewe with a lomb! Both got shoved in no uncertain terms out of the pen. They screamed like mad but they were just frightened. That will teach them to heed my words of warning!

I am tired. We have been non stop since early this morning. I managed to resurrect a small hen house that is not the sturdiest of builds (a flat pack I picked up cheaply) I raise all the bird houses off the ground so rats cannot get in them and when a terrier and my GSD were showing great interest in this empty house I opened the door so the terrier could jump in but the GSD followed and the floor collapsed! They were right in that there were three mice in there and all were caught. I need it for a turkey that is broody. 

Off to bed, I am just about done in. I made a fish pie over the weekend and ate far to much of it but it was goooood.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all - 

Just got back from the barn, Kestrel seems to be better today. To answer all your questions, I think it could be an allergy to a few different things. Either the dust from the hay when its dropped, shavings dust, pollen (she isnt from this side of the mountains, so we have all new pollens here than she's used to), or flies. Her eyes are tearing anymore, and the swelling is starting to go down. I wiped them with a wet rag and out on her fly mask when I left. I'm not so worried now that I see improvement.

My trainer lunged her today, her first workout since we brought her home. She did nicely, was ready to work. I'm going to be lunging twice a day to get her legs strong again (she lacks muscle everywhere). Maybe will start to ride this week, short walk/trot workouts.


----------



## With Grace

Mel - sorry to hear about your horse, it's very stressful to have a leg problem. Hope the vet can identify whats going on and get a treatment plan in place quickly.

Texas - that pup sounds hilarious. Its just like having a baby isnt it? I adopt older dogs so that I dont have to go through the puppy stages (I dont have it in me LOL)

CW - sounds like you are getting everything you need for your mare. Can't wait til you can ride!

Foxhunter - glad the abcess was found quickly and drained, I cant imagine how painful those must be. And we need some pics of those pups, they sound like little hellions (but I bet oh so cute)!


----------



## Country Woman

I will be happy once I start riding


----------



## Country Woman

My hubby bought a frappachino for me today 
a cookie crumble with coconut flavoring and chocolate 
whip cream yummy


----------



## waresbear

Dang, I was hoping I would see you riding your horse CW!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going out to see her tomorrow


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> My hubby bought a frappachino for me today
> a cookie crumble with coconut flavoring and chocolate
> whip cream yummy


Not to sound rude but is that really good for you. I could preach on about the heart and all of the things one should not have but after finishing a chocolate peanut slab Ill retire to a nutural corner and take my heart medication.

I take it from your post you are not riding her yet so on that assumption ill offer some advice that may help you avoid the mistakes I have made. Instead of grooming take her walking, make sure you are the leader/boss while spending time with your horse and leading her around. Take her for a walk make her walk out to the side by 3 feet and not to have her head infront of you. When you stop she must stop instantly and if infront of you make her walk backwards so she learns her place. I lot like training the man in your life, its constant correction or so my wife says.

I do not lounge our horses before a ride, they get used to it, but I do walk Stella if her head is high, until she lowers it and listens to me. Most time its catch her, saddle up and gone.

Now if i have gone out of bounds i am sure I will receive a beating. But being a male Im used to it. 

However when does the riding start if it has not already.

I only have one carrot every time i get a second some ###%&& steals one


----------



## dee

*OT - Older daughter sure surprised me last night!*

Some of you may already know that my older daughter has had a lengthy history of health problems. She's only 31, but due to a particularly nasty type of Lupus, has already had to have a historectomy (sp?). She and her hubby tried for years to have a baby, and the one time she finally got pregnant was disasterous for her health, and she lost the baby. On top of that, back in October, she had a really bad car wreck (thanks to her drunk brother in law!) and broke her back and arm. Poor kid hasn't been able to catch a break.

Anyhoo - last night, she and her hubby show up at my house (after midnight, no less). Seems that they have been blessed with a baby boy! One of her husband's family members has a stepdaughter that had a baby while still a teenager. The girl realized, after 16 months, that she was just not ready for motherhood, and she turned custody of her son over to my daughter and son in law!

So happy to welcome 16 month old Logan to our family!

Sorry, I know it's not horse related, but I just had to share!!!!

(I am also hoping that Logan's birth mother doesn't change her mind!)


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Morning all!
Busy night at the barn last night. I wanted to start grooming and spiffing up Josie for Saturday but that turned in to a NOPE! When I got there they were chasing the minis as they had escaped. So I stayed out of that side of the barn. Went to the other side and made a fuss over my girl Dee instead. Got her haltered up and took her for a nice walk. She did really good and we only had to stop 2 times on the way back up the hill. Once we made it back, I let her graze on some nice crisp grass in the side pasture. That was until the darn mini's escaped yet again!

Took us about 20 minutes to finally capture them and get them put back in to where they belonged.

Saturday is going to be here before I know it. 
.

Fox...sounds like you had quite the day and deserve the rest. But how is it that we got none of the pie you speak of?

WG. Glad to see that your baby is gettng better. Allergies are such a hard thing to narrow down especially if it is something like dust. My one girl Dee has heaves so I have to really watch the dust around her and water everything. maybe that would help your girl.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

dee said:


> Some of you may already know that my older daughter has had a lengthy history of health problems. She's only 31, but due to a particularly nasty type of Lupus, has already had to have a historectomy (sp?). She and her hubby tried for years to have a baby, and the one time she finally got pregnant was disasterous for her health, and she lost the baby. On top of that, back in October, she had a really bad car wreck (thanks to her drunk brother in law!) and broke her back and arm. Poor kid hasn't been able to catch a break.
> 
> Anyhoo - last night, she and her hubby show up at my house (after midnight, no less). Seems that they have been blessed with a baby boy! One of her husband's family members has a stepdaughter that had a baby while still a teenager. The girl realized, after 16 months, that she was just not ready for motherhood, and she turned custody of her son over to my daughter and son in law!
> 
> So happy to welcome 16 month old Logan to our family!
> 
> Sorry, I know it's not horse related, but I just had to share!!!!
> 
> (I am also hoping that Logan's birth mother doesn't change her mind!)


OH MY LORD how exciting!!!!

Now, not to sound like a nagging nelly or to tell you what to do, but if I were your daughter, they need to get this done legally. She should have to go in front of a judge and sign off her parental rights. That way she can't decide in a year that ooops I really DO want to be a mom. Also, this way they could offer her some type of visitation as well. You know an open adoption type thing.

Well that is my two cents and I am sure you know all that but just want to help so that hearts aren't broken.

Also: WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS????


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Dee: That is absolutely amazing! I hope it gets worked out and your daughter gets full custody! Congratulations.


----------



## dee

The plan is to contact their attorney this morning to get the papers all drawn up and signed. In the meantime, they have a notorized letter from the birth mother giving them custody, so they can take him to the doctor if the need arises.

It will be an open adoption, since the birth mother is family, and they all know each other pretty well already. 

Here is a quick, and really awful picture of the happy family I took on my cell phone last night. Of course, I couldn't find my camera when I wanted it!


----------



## texasgal

Deeeeeeeeee ... that is so exciting! I'm trying not to cry .. what a lucky boy .. and a wise (if belated) teenager.

Can't wait to see pics of him being spoiled rotten!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

OH my Lord. Would you look at the smile on your daughters face? Priceless. I am sorry if I came off as bossy! Just trying to look out for everyone. The poor puddum looks like he is going to be a handful!!! In a good way.


----------



## texasgal

Ha! Andrea .. He's a BOY, ain't he??? Of COURSE he'll be a handful .. He has MISCHEVIOUS written all over his face.. lol


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

texas...He DOES! And look at those long legs? He could be a track star!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Congrats Grandma Dee!


----------



## dee

He is definitely all boy! Even though it was WAY past his bedtime, he was running all over the house. I have a big exercise ball in the living room, and he was pushing it back and forth to people. 

I think it was the walking phase that pushed his young mother over the edge. It was okay when he was a cute wittle baby, but now that he is into everything, it's not fun anymore. That, and she was working two jobs to try to make ends meet, and she was exhausted all the time. Not a good combination. 

However, daughter and her hubby are excellent with kids, and they both are home all the time, so they can relieve each other as necessary. (Her hubby also has health issues stemming from his military service.)

They are so happy it's unbelievable. I am thrilled to tears for them. I sure hope it works out!

And Andrea - I didn't think you were being bossy - it was good advice. Fortunately, it was something that they had already thought of.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! Some big changes! Good luck to the new family, hope their lives continue to get better.

WG-happy that Kestrel is improving. Aren't you aiming for a show at some point?

CW-any progress on a saddle that fits? What type of bit does she use?

Good morning to all-I need to get some coffee. This month is already flying by way too fast.


----------



## Rascaholic

Morning fellow horse lovers. 

DEE THAT IS AWESOME!!! I am so happy for your daughter!

I;'ll catch up with everyone in a bit LOL. I have been going all morning without even a cup of coffee, and I need it badly!


----------



## Hunter65

So awesome Dee. He is such a cutie and look at that smile on your daughters face. What a great story! I agree, get those papers signed and done. Of course we will be expecting to see more pictures. I love this thread I am sooo addicted.

Today is a barn day, since poor lil man is not allowed in the field anymore, I must get my but out there more often.

Sunshine is here and supposed to be hot and sunny this weekend. Finally!!!!!!!

Have fun at the barn today CW, I would start trying some different things with Belle until you can ride. Is there even somewhere you can walk her for some grass???


----------



## Rascaholic

:lol: AHHHH coffee. Caffeine does make my world go round.


----------



## Rascaholic

Mellow Mel- I hope your boy is ok!!

Foxhunter- Yes 3! And 2 pair of tights coming for everyday! We discussed new boots, but I think I can wait on those after the surprise box. Can you post pictures of your lambkins? I love me a lamb, but they grow into sheep LOL.
I hope the puncture on your horses heel is healing? Tetanus booster?

With Grace- I hope Kestrel is doing much better... 

CountryWoman- It looks like you will be back to riding long before me  which is awesome btw!

Stan- You are a guy, we'll cut you some slack for that reason alone. The carrot bandit must be passing the one you find, then stealing it back in the guise of someone else LOL

Dee- Again Dee congrats to your Daughter and to you GRANDMA!!! :hug:

Andrea- gotta love the little escape artists huh? :rofl:

Anyone I missed? LOL

I started my half chaps last night!! The pattern is cut out and supplies are ready. I am velcroing this pair since I wanted to make sure my machine will sew the leather without bunching, or stretching the leather. If this works I will make myself a pair with elastic panels on either side of a zipper. I can't wait to get the done.

Ok, time to clean house and get ready for another long shift. 
Have fun folks


----------



## Country Woman

my horse uses a snaffle bit 
no word on the saddle fitter yet 
but the farrier was out on Monday 
I am going out there today


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations Dee on being a grandma 
very cute baby


----------



## tinyliny

texasgal said:


> Ha! Andrea .. He's a BOY, ain't he??? Of COURSE he'll be a handful .. He has MISCHEVIOUS written all over his face.. lol


 

I just have to say, that being a boy does not mean he'll be mischeiveous, Nor does having a girl mean she won't be so. I was a very mischeiveous girl.

in any case, I am so pleased for this turn of events and I agree with anohter poster to get it formalized as soon as possible. Bless your daughter, Dee, for she will make a world of difference to the life of this young "man".


----------



## texasgal

Well, of course not tinliny! ... That was said a little tongue-in-cheek .. hence the "ain't" and the "lol" ...

I had a girl that was hell-on-wheels also!


----------



## dee

People thought my girls were boys when they were really little just because of how "busy" they were. They were into everything and constantly on the move. 

My girls were never "girlie," they were tomboys, mudpuppies and all-round country girls. They were driving tractors in the hay fields before they hit double digits. Poor girls never had a chance to be "girlie" until they hit high school and discovered boys...


----------



## Rascaholic

dee said:


> My girls were never "girlie," they were tomboys, mudpuppies and all-round country girls. They were driving tractors in the hay fields before they hit double digits.



Nothing wrong with that Dee!!


----------



## dee

Rascaholic said:


> Nothing wrong with that Dee!!


I agree. In fact, I think there is everything RIGHT with that. Of course, the supporters of the child labor laws being enforced on farming families might not agree :twisted:. 

My girls were very happy growing up. I wish I could have done half of what they did when I was growing up, but sadly, I grew up in the city...:-(


----------



## Country Woman

my daughter was not the easiest either 
but now we have a good relationship


----------



## Foxhunter

Dee - I have the feeling that you did not have to say "Smile' when you took the picture.
I am thrilled for you all. Years back a dear friend of mine came to accept that she would never have a child - she was (at 35) to old to adopt. Just before the UK brought in the law about private adoption she was 'given' a baby boy. 
Alexander is now married with children of his own and looks like a real cross between his parents, fair like his mother, tall and features like his dad. 
I hope this toddler brings as much happiness to your family as Alex did to his!

Another wet and miserable day. I spent time with the yearlings, the gelding was a PITA with the farrier last time he came so we had a lesson in behaving when on three legs. One hind he would lash out with but I just put a rope around it and kept pulling it up and when he stopped kicking and messing around, he was allowed to put it down
Took him very little time to learn that it got him nowhere fast to argue. I don't fight them or even get annoyed, I just let them realise there is more than one way to skin a cat.

I like the youngsters to question things as they learn, I do not mind them saying 'NO' because I then teach them that when I say to do something if they do not then they get to be persuaded to think my way. When they are older they just go with the flow having learned that arguing is not worth it.

More later, need to go eat.


----------



## dee

Foxhunter said:


> Dee - I have the feeling that you did not have to say "Smile' when you took the picture.
> I am thrilled for you all. Years back a dear friend of mine came to accept that she would never have a child - she was (at 35) to old to adopt. Just before the UK brought in the law about private adoption she was 'given' a baby boy.
> Alexander is now married with children of his own and looks like a real cross between his parents, fair like his mother, tall and features like his dad.
> I hope this toddler brings as much happiness to your family as Alex did to his!


Thanks Foxhunter. Little Logan has already brought a smile to a lot of hearts in this family. Daughter and her hubby dreamed of having a family and were heartbroken when they learned that they could never have any of their own. 

They spoke with an adoption attorney this morning. He is arranging for the required home study and says it should take about 4 - 6 months for all the required documentation and background checks to be completed. Babymomma has another six months after that to change her mind, but as of this morning, Babymomma is very happy with the way things were going.

There was one snag - seems her father and her stepsister are very unhappy that she is giving the Logan up for adoption, and have threatened to get an attorney to intervene. Fortunately, according to daughter's adoption attorney (and confirmed by the attorney I work with,) as far as the law is concerned, they have no legal status and other than spending a lot of money on an attorney for nothing, there isn't anything they can really do. There was never any intent on babymomma's or on daughter's part to prevent the grandparents from seeing the baby. That would just not be right at all...


----------



## Foxhunter

Dee, hums going up for you that it is straight forward!

I know with Nikki and Charles that I was so worried that the very young mother would change her mind before it all went through. 

Nikki could be classed as being a bit eccentric in the nicest of ways and I wondered what she would say to Alexander when he was old enough to understand about adoption. She id id from the start! She would pick up her Cavalier Spaniel and cuddle her saying "Louisa, you are the bestest ever birthday present I was ever given." Then she would pick up and cuddle Alex saying "You are the bestest ever Christmas present I was ever given." 

I always feel for people that cannot have their own children, life isn't fair at all in that respect when there are so many parents who should never be allowed to have children.

As for girlie girls - that was me. lined up for ballet lessons, pretty dresses and tea parties!
_If you believe that then you are very gullible!_

I hated being bridesmaid - having to dress up and keep clean! Once we had white dresses with red velvet ribbon running from each shoulder to the hem. Mum bought some white soft shoes and dyed them red. 
On the day it was torrential rain, Daddy carried us from the house to the taxi, then from the taxi to inside the church. I well remember during the service looking down and seeing my white ankle socks (with lace on the top) turning a vivid pink. Made my day.

I was always terribly car sick, still not the best of travellers in the back of a car. Another time I was bridesmaid we had to travel 12 miles to the hairdressers. I was sick about 15 times going and even more returning. We were not far from the riding school when it was "Stop the car!" Only four miles to home but I said, honestly to Mum that if I got back in I would be getting a migraine and would walk home. She knew this was true but made me promise that I would not go to the stables. I promised and was walking home when some of the girls were turning a few of the ponies out in the furthest fields which involved riding them bareback along the road. I hitched a lift! I hadn't broken my word but must have looked funny riding along with my then long hair piled on top of my head with at least three canisters of hairspray and flowers interwoven onto the mass. I hated that dress! 

When my sister asked if I wanted to be a matron at her wedding I couldn't say "No," fast enough. She already knew the answer before asking.

I am happiest in casual clothes. I can scrub up quite well but no one recognises me!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! wow lots of catching up to do in here, but first..

DEE!! Congrats Grandma!! He's adorable, what a blessing for your family! Boys are wonderful, couldnt imagine life any different now that I have my boys...the days get crazy but I've learned to love the crazy.

Cacowgirl - yep, my goal for Kes is our first Class A show together in August. I may take her to a schooling show this summer, for fun, and to get our show partnership in order before our big one. My trainer/BO is going to work with me all summer getting her back into condition, and get the weight back on. We decided today that I will not be riding her for awhile. We'll be doing groundwork to get her legs back in condition first so that we don't create any injuries. I free lunged in the round pen this morning for about 15 minutes. This was our first free lunge, and wow was I impressed. She listens so well, kept her ear on me the whole time, and takes Woah very seriously. Love this mare!

Rascaholic (and anyone else I forget who was asking how she's doing) - her allergies are better, eye lids just a little puffy, nothing scary anymore, and eyes no longer watering. The fetlock seemed a little puffy this morning, but was better once we got her moving. I slept last night for the first time in a week, I wasn't so worried anymore. 

CW - how was your horse day today?

Hunter - I went and looked at your Hunter confo critique thread, he's adorable!

Foxhunter - I'm LOL at your bridemaid stories!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening Belle was sweetheart. I took my time 
grooming her while talking to her. I noticed she has shoes 
on her front feet. 
I took Belle for a walk to the arena and walked around for awhile 
I put fresh shaving in her stall then I put her in and gave her 
some hay 

Here are some pictures of Belle in her paddock


----------



## Hunter65

Well went out to the barn tonight and lo and behold we now have a pool, albiet not that big but still its a pool. I love our barn. 

I just started a thread in health, Hunter has had this wart thing on his face for a while now and my trainer thinks its a sarcoid. Usually it has a scab on it but I think his fly mask rubbed it off, any hoo here is a link, Anyone had any experience with sarcoids?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/sarcoid-122936/#post1493440


----------



## Hunter65

The pool


----------



## Fahntasia

Evening all, had a loooong azz day at work today, I feel thoroughly drained. Went to the barn to see my girl and she has two pretty new shoes on her fronts, still barefoot in back though. Came home, and felt like sending my husband to clean-up-boot camp...Some days I swear I feel like swatting him a good one ****.

Dee: Congratulations!! The smile on your daughters face say's it all =)

Grace: glad that Kes is doing much better.

Fox: loove your stories, keep em coming!

Rascaholic: I would have fessed up as well, grats on your new duds!!

I was a bit of a girly girl, hated the color pink though. But at the barn I was never afraid to get my hands dirty. No clue why but the smell of horse poop, shaving's, and hay was like Coco Chanel to me ****.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to try to lunge her tomorrow


----------



## Ladytrails

Wow, I've missed a lot! We got back from our weekend trip on Monday night, to find that a storm had knocked out the electricity and our wireless router . . . so no internet for 4 nights! Withdrawal....

CW, it's good to see the progress with Belle; hoping the owner can find a saddle for her ASAP! 

Grandma Dee - what awesome news!!!!! Logan is a beautiful little boy - and the look of joy on your daughter's face was so precious. Your SIL's face was wondrous - like he couldn't believe it! What a great surprise for you! 

Foxhunter, when I read your sentences about liking pretty dresses and ballet, the joke was on me when I believed you at first -- the stories about busy little tomboy girls had made me think of you! And, I believe that I shall definitely, positively NOT choose foxhounds for my next canine pet. Wow - what you must be putting up with! You really have to love and admire the breed to go through all that nonsense. I'm sure it's rewarding when they do so well at the sport they are bred for, but I just have to admit that I don't have the patience! 

Ras, how cool was that box!!! I personally want to commend you for not opening the second box! See, the surprise you had was totally worth the wait! You could not have handled knowing what was in that box... your DH is a keeper, for sure! 

For all of you who are shopping and hoping DH doesn't figure out where the $ is going.... I have been advised by my DH that 2 horse carts is too many (I used to have 4) and 8 saddles is too many. But which ones to get rid of? I have QH plus gaited, and they don't really wear the same saddle... plus I really hate to get ride of my antique side saddle, or my broken-in Aussie, or my very first saddle, or my daughter's very first saddle, or the hard-to-find youth saddle.... what to do? 

As an update for this weekend, it was good to get away from home for a few days but even better to get back. (I love our critter sitter, who makes it possible to leave home.) Dallas was getting along well at the trainers - he was slimmed down and lean and fit, so that I hardly knew him! We participated in a cow horse clinic on Monday and he did pretty well. He actually did much better under saddle than with the ground work (probably because I am not good at Parelli-style ground work.) He rode in his brand new Myler Western comfort snaffle bit, and was very responsive and light by the end of the day. He moved off my leg pressure much better than before, and was very interested in the cattle. At one point we were in a rodear (circle of horses & riders, holding calves in the center) and 2 of the calves decided to leave the circle, one in front of Dallas and one behind. Each of them ran into him, front and rear ends, with a pretty significant jolt. Dallas basically did a little hop-kick at the one in the rear, and got right back to business. I don't think his heart rate even went up! He is sooooo laid back. Trainer says he's a left brain introvert, except that he has a high sense of play and is very curious. She says that he happily does what he is asked, except that first he has to evaluate whether the activity is truly, absolutely necessary.... I had to laugh, as I think that she described him perfectly. All in all, it was a good day. Lots of hard work in the AM but it paid off, and the PM session with the cattle was very interesting and fun to see how Dallas did.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I am going to try to lunge her tomorrow



Have fun with her let us know how it goes!


----------



## Country Woman

I was almost tempted to ride her bareback


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I was almost tempted to ride her bareback


Why not try? I had a good ride on Hnter bareback tonight as I was way to lazy to saddle him. You should see the horse Megan has in for training. A really cute grullo 8 month old. I will take picts on Sat.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> The pool
> View attachment 97615


 
My horse is to big for that pool:?


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia - LOL at the coco chanel comment...it's just so true! I love all things girly, but in the barn all girly girl goes out the window it's dirt and grime and horse and its wonderful.

Ladytrails - sounds like you have a great trainer! And how much fun you must have had at the clinic, wish you had a video or something we could see of it.

CW - lunging would be a great thing to do with her, start showing her that you are the boss before you start riding. I'd advise against bare back until you've ridden her under saddle, or at the very least SEEN her under saddle. You just don't know how she is to ride, and I'd be afraid that since she hasn't been ridden in awhile you could get hurt.


----------



## Country Woman

would love to see that grullo Hunter 65


----------



## Country Woman

I am not going to do it for now


----------



## Stan

Had to put shoes on Stella today which is against all I am trying to achieve. Bare foot was the aim to get her hooves back to natural but, we have a cattle drive in three weeks and it is all on sealed roads and her hooves are not ready for that kind of milage on a sealed and rocky surface so on went the iron. Had considered boots but the cost would be prohibative.

I now need to work her on her own away from her padock mate, that will prove to be interesting but it has to be done. 

I read how others lease there horses and feel sorry for them in a way. My horse is 20 yards from where I am sitting right at this moment. Any time I want to spend time doing ground work with Stella or Kate its just a walk out the door and start pushing them around. CW I admire your commitment and the effort you have to put in to spend the time with your horse and all those others who do not have their horse close i'm not sure I would have taken on the emotional and financial cost of horse ownership if they were stabled.

Heres a little exercise others may like to do and not while the other half is around if he/she is not into horses.
Horse $4000-00 each
trailer $8 to $30,000
truck to pull the float again $8 to $30,000
saddle/tack $3500 one saddle only Tucker.

Basic total for the two horses we own $34,000 all that for an animal that at times acts like a spoilt teenager:shock:
NZ dollars.


----------



## Rascaholic

Stan said:


> Had to put shoes on Stella today which is against all I am trying to achieve. Bare foot was the aim to get her hooves back to natural but, we have a cattle drive in three weeks and it is all on sealed roads and her hooves are not ready for that kind of milage on a sealed and rocky surface so on went the iron. Had considered boots but the cost would be prohibative.
> 
> I now need to work her on her own away from her padock mate, that will prove to be interesting but it has to be done.
> 
> I read how others lease there horses and feel sorry for them in a way. My horse is 20 yards from where I am sitting right at this moment. Any time I want to spend time doing ground work with Stella or Kate its just a walk out the door and start pushing them around. CW I admire your commitment and the effort you have to put in to spend the time with your horse and all those others who do not have their horse close i'm not sure I would have taken on the emotional and financial cost of horse ownership if they were stabled.
> 
> Heres a little exercise others may like to do and not while the other half is around if he/she is not into horses.
> Horse $4000-00 each
> trailer $8 to $30,000
> truck to pull the float again $8 to $30,000
> saddle/tack $3500 one saddle only Tucker.
> 
> Basic total for the two horses we own $34,000 all that for an animal that at times acts like a spoilt teenager:shock:
> NZ dollars.



Stan that just made me glad DH doesn't have an account on here!:happydance:


----------



## texasgal

Just like a man to put the $$ amount on paper *rolls eyes* ... Stan stan stan ... don't you know that if you don't WRITE IT DOWN .. it DOESN'T COUNT ! ?!?!?!

Bwa ha ha ha ha ... 

*La la la la la .. don't wanna know .. la la la la*


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> Just like a man to put the $$ amount on paper *rolls eyes* ... Stan stan stan ... don't you know that if you don't WRITE IT DOWN .. it DOESN'T COUNT ! ?!?!?!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> *La la la la la .. don't wanna know .. la la la la*


Exactly!! 

*Stan* - Hubs keeps a running total in his head of the last few months of horse purchase: Trailer, horse, tack, transportation from owner to trainers (was a 200 mile trip), vet check, teeth done, vax, boarding...you all know I could go on but I won't, because hubs already keeps such close track of it I don't need to. :-( what has him irked now is that I have not ridden her since we brought her home over a week ago, and now the plan is a couple more weeks of ground work vs. riding. 

If we had property the horse would be here for sure, but since we don't we have to board (its close by though) I do a different kind of riding than you, so I need an arena as well, indoor and outdoor, so it just makes sense that she's boarded.


----------



## texasgal

Exciting news for me.

A little history. The house we currently live in is on a piece of (very) wooded property we bought 4 years ago. We built the house two years ago. The back 2.5 acres was logged 3 years ago and still looks like a bomb went off back there. It's been a hot spot topic for DH and I because I think getting the place horse-ready is a priority .. he spends more time "keeping up with the Joneses", ie. landscaping, grass, plants underbrushing the front of the property ..

Soooooooooooooooo ... Next week we are FINALLY clearing the back 2.5 .. all the brush, scrub trees, and piles of pine tops will be gone! We should have pretty much nothing but oaks back there by next weekend!

Yay! Just one more step to have a pasture area for my horse(s) .. 

Is that some light I see .................... at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like a plan..hope it happens in the time frame you want. Nothing like having your horses right at home.


----------



## texasgal

I miss it, Cacowgirl ... I loved being able to get up in the morning and walk to the barn and feed my horse... run a brush over her while she munches hay .. pick the stall .. in the silence of early morning ...

*sigh* ... It's starting to come to pass ... again.


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal said:


> I miss it, Cacowgirl ... I loved being able to get up in the morning and walk to the barn and feed my horse... run a brush over her while she munches hay .. pick the stall .. in the silence of early morning ...
> 
> *sigh* ... It's starting to come to pass ... again.


When I had to board Rascal I felt like I was constantly missing something. I had gotten so used to him being here when I was. The 30 minutes drive, loading the car, open gates, close gates 4 between the road and the barn) all seemed to take forever! Drinking coffee while watching him just wasn't the same....

I MUCH prefer having him here at home!


----------



## dee

texasgal said:


> Exciting news for me.
> 
> A little history. The house we currently live in is on a piece of (very) wooded property we bought 4 years ago. We built the house two years ago. The back 2.5 acres was logged 3 years ago and still looks like a bomb went off back there. It's been a hot spot topic for DH and I because I think getting the place horse-ready is a priority .. he spends more time "keeping up with the Joneses", ie. landscaping, grass, plants underbrushing the front of the property ..
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo ... Next week we are FINALLY clearing the back 2.5 .. all the brush, scrub trees, and piles of pine tops will be gone! We should have pretty much nothing but oaks back there by next weekend!
> 
> Yay! Just one more step to have a pasture area for my horse(s) ..
> 
> Is that some light I see .................... at the end of the tunnel?


I fell you! We are doing pretty much the same thing to our place - all 15 acres of it. We have about 1/4 of it done, and seeded the cleared areas with spring grasses so the horses could enjoy the fruits of our labors instead of being cooped up in the lot. It's been such a joy to watch them racing from one spot to another...and the weight they've gained is amazing!

It's worth all the pulled muscles, sore backs, blisters and poison ivy, I swear!


----------



## Country Woman

My hubby is like that too when it comes to Starbucks


----------



## Country Woman

I do wish I could have Belle full time 
but at the moment I can't


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I do wish I could have Belle full time
> but at the moment I can't


Enjoy every moment CW...leasing is so enjoyable! You get all the love with none of the stress. I'm losing sleep every night...until this horse gets fat and and in shape I will constantly worry.


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> My hubby is like that too when it comes to Starbucks


I've figured out a way around this...I've started paying cash for all things Starbucks...leaves no papertrail:twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

I have a Starbucks card that gives me free syrups


----------



## dee

*I have a VERY broken hearted family*

My wonderful surprise from the other night...well... Babymomma changed her mind this morning. Logan is going back to her as I type this. Daughter is devastated. 

Good thing I'm not going with daughter to take Logan back, or I would give that little ----- a piece of my mind. :twisted: I can't blame her for wanting baby back - it's hard to give up your child - but she hurt MY baby in the process...badly hurt. I don't know that I can forgive that. 

The only bright spot in all of this is that daughter and her hubby have decided to move forward with the home study process. That way they can move forward with the adoption process when the time comes.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe on no, so sorry Dee. It is good that they are moving forward and they plan to adopt. They deserve to have those big smiles. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## texasgal

Welll pooo, Dee. That's a tricky thing, being family and all. If it's not Logan, then there is a perfect child out there for them ..


----------



## Rascaholic

Oh Dee I hate it for you and your family. That is just so sad  I bet the 2 dissenters talked her out of it. I can't say as I blame them, but at the same time I feel for you and family. That was so wrong to do to you all. 

Bad enough what you guys are now feeling, but imagine that poor baby will feel when he is older and finds out about this


----------



## dee

I agree Rascal, and since they are all family, there is no way the baby won't find out about it. There is no bigger gossip factory than family...


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I am so sorry to hear that Dee


----------



## Foxhunter

Dee, I am so sorry for you daughter, Logan and the baby momma. I daresay she was pressured by her family and giving up a baby cannot be easy so I expect she also felt guilt and this was played on by those who did not approve.

Hums for healing.


----------



## Mellow Mel

so sorry to hear this Dee


----------



## Foxhunter

I have never had children - always had lots of them around me though. I treat them the same as I treat the animals, firm, fair and fun. Boundaries widen as they can be trusted.
Milly's boyfriend is a single parent with two children, son is 10 and daughter 6.
The girl can be a nightmare. She makes such a racket when she wants her own way although her father is tough (ish) I do not think he handles it the right way.
Anyway, they are here most weekends and madam has had a few up and downers with me. She knows I mean what I say and say what I mean. She hated me to start with but, now follows me like a shadow. 
Anyway, Milly and Dad want to go away for a few days and I have been asked if I will have the children. Evidently they were asked if they wanted to stay with Grandma or down her and unanimously they wanted to stay with me. 
I feel honoured to have been asked as they have never been away from their father for more than 24 hours, and proud that they want me over Grandma (who is a strange woman!) Whether or not I will say this after a week of having them 24/7 is another matter!

Off to bed, Horrid day, drizzle that soaked you through all day. It is really getting us down. Em and I both felt drained before we started and even more so by the time we finished. Get a nice sunny day like Wednesday and we get three times as much done. 
Where is summer or even spring?


----------



## With Grace

Oh Dee, I'm so saddened for you and your daughter. Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way to help with that heartbreak.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Just like a man to put the $$ amount on paper *rolls eyes* ... Stan stan stan ... don't you know that if you don't WRITE IT DOWN .. it DOESN'T COUNT ! ?!?!?!
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ...
> 
> *La la la la la .. don't wanna know .. la la la la*


When she who must be obeyed annoyed me I, on only one occasion, pointed out the cost of the horses. She always responds with. 

Stella is much bigger than kate therefore cost more to feed, uses more fuel when towing, requires a larger float, bigger engined tow vehicle, and larger saddle and tack. Smiles while walking away, and while I wipe the egg off. She throws the clincher, and you would not fall as far if Stella was shorter.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, you definitely are in a battle of the wits with "She"! Wow - I don't think I could think that fast on my feet! 

Dee, I'm so sorry to hear that your daughter got that heartbreaking news... we were all so joyful for you, and hopeful that babymomma would do what was best for Logan. Kudos to them for going ahead with the home study and moving forward...

Grace, tell DH that owning a horse is not all about riding, just like owning a fancy powerful car is not all about driving. There's maintenance, cleaning, waxing, and simply gazing at it and enjoying having it.  Maybe he'll get the connection!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
Went out to see my horse and she was not in the paddock 
she and 2 other horses escaped so it took awhile to catch them


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Good evening everyone
> Went out to see my horse and she was not in the paddock
> she and 2 other horses escaped so it took awhile to catch them


 
Let the games begin:twisted:

Dumb animal!!! not so dumb if it can work out how to escape from a compound constructed by what is touted to be a far more savy animal. Humans.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, you definitely are in a battle of the wits with "She"! Wow - I don't think I could think that fast on my feet!
> 
> Nah, no battle of wits, I know my place two mares and a wife.
> I get up at 5 in the morning, go to work and on pay day throw the money into the paddock for the horses, shed a tear for the $, and do it all again the next week. Stella gives me meany interesting moments and attitude. what more could a man ask for. :wink:


----------



## Rascaholic

Stan said:


> Ladytrails said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, you definitely are in a battle of the wits with "She"! Wow - I don't think I could think that fast on my feet!
> 
> Nah, no battle of wits, I know my place two mares and a wife.
> I get up at 5 in the morning, go to work and on pay day throw the money into the paddock for the horses, shed a tear for the $, and do it all again the next week. Stella gives me meany interesting moments and attitude. what more could a man ask for. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan if you didn't already have a she, and my niece have a he (I don't like him) I'd try my best to hook you two up LOL. You'd make her the perfect mate :evil: bring the paycheck, do the barn work, and don't fuss. What more could a horse girl need?
> 
> Sorry, I am teasing, but good for you for not tramping the misses under foot when it comes to the horses. And good for her for not letting you :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
hope all is well


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> good morning everyone
> hope all is well



GM CW Did you and Belle have a good days yesterday. I see that she escaped her pen. Before I boarded at Megans the horses all got out and were hanging out at Costco. But Sable had them all walking single file down the side of the road, they all know who is in charge. lol


----------



## texasgal

It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


texasgal said:


> It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## texasgal

They are delivering the equipment today to clear the back 2.5 acres .. Plan is to do it on Monday .. yay!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> GM CW Did you and Belle have a good days yesterday. I see that she escaped her pen. Before I boarded at Megans the horses all got out and were hanging out at Costco. But Sable had them all walking single file down the side of the road, they all know who is in charge. lol


there were 3 horses that got out and were having a fun time 

but after awhile Belle walked quietly beside me


----------



## Foxhunter

I would far rather sheep escape than horses or cattle.
Sheep, not known for their intelligence, will go back to a filed they know or even back through their escape hole!
Cattle and horses will usually make for the neatest and best kept garden like magnets and trash it!

At the riding school I learned to ride at the horses and ponies grazed on steep hills known as downland. In the summer they worked hard most doing 4 hours a day carting holiday makers up over the downs and home again. It wasn't particularly hard on them but monotonous despite several different routes. All mainly walk and trot unless the people could ride.
We had several heavyweight cobs, they earned their keep during the summer when the tourists were about. 
One Monday morning a few of us went to get in these heavyweights. They had been there on Sunday afternoon (they all had a Sunday off) but there was no sign of them. I finally walked along the track to where there were rails that let down - sure enough some one had let them down This meant that they had access to hundreds of acres of scrub land. I walked off looking for them but there was no sign. The others went back to the stables whilst I continued walking. 
Not a sign of them.
The rides were taken where the horses might be but nothing!
Three days and not a sign of them. Rides had to be cancelled as there were not suitable weight carriers for a lot of the people.
It was Thursday when I was riding a just backed pony, out with another girl. We were still looking. Then we saw a pile of droppings near a water tank but no sign of the horses. It was hot and the flies were bad. We rode over what we call Big Down but not a further sign of them.
There was an old stone barn that had been renovated and although we had looked in there - it was full of hay, something made me dismount and look closer. Yo the side there was a 3 feet gap and behind the hay was a pen for keeping cattle in - there were the horses - out of the sun and flies and quite happy as they had hay and water and freedom to wander when it was cooler! 
To get to this area they had to have gone through three gates which people must have left open and then someone else closed. 

We went back to the stables, collected halters and rode some of the ponies up to collect the, - their holiday was over.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Truth can be stranger than fiction,eh?


----------



## Country Woman

how are you celebrating Mother's Day


----------



## Country Woman

My mom passed away 8 years ago 
so I remember her by playing I Can Only Imagine by Christian group 
MecryMe


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I love that song. Your mom must be with mine...I lost her when I was 7. 

I came home from work tonight to find a dozen roses from FTP delivered today; the card didn't say which of the kids sent it, or whether they teamed up! Beautiful. 

I have to work tomorrow AM and then if it's not raining this weekend, there will be a trail ride in my plans. Both kids are on the east coast and won't be traveling. 

How about you?


----------



## Country Woman

I am sorry that you lost your mom at 7 ladytrails 

Tomorrow Iam going to be spending the day with 
my horse Annabelle 

On Sunday I am going to my daughter's Laura's work 
then maybe out for dinner


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, that sounds like a perfect weekend! Enjoy your daughter and your "horsing around" with Belle!


----------



## Foxhunter

Mothering Sunday in the UK is in March. I am so lucky to still have my mother around and for both my parents being the people they were.

I always do the same thing for mum, I buy her plants for her garden - they do not arrive until this time of year but she would rather that than flowers.


----------



## Foxhunter

Going back to horses and gardens .................

When working with racehorses out of training we always had a jump racer come in to do all his fitness preparation.
This horse, known as Spesh, was what might term 'a character.' He was as nappy as they come, could buck for England and jump sideways faster then he could jump going forward. His owner was a very special lady, the Queen Mother and this horse was very dear to her heart.
The reason he came to us was because he had terrible legs. He had serious tendon trouble which had been the bane of his time in training. All sorts of treatment had kept him on the track but, he was treated differently to others in his work to get him fit for The Grand Military Cup held late in the season in late April.

Spesh was terrible when he first came into work after his summer rest as he got fitter he was a bit more sensible but, few people were allowed to ride him because he thought it great fun to drop whoever and gallop home without a rider.
One day, when he was nearly ready to go back into training proper, Spesh went out ridden by a very good man who had many years experience and had ridden Spesh many times and most importantly, always come home on top of him. Two girls were on other horses. 
The girls returned with no Pete or Spesh, when I asked where they were they to;s me Pete had taken him on to do some more work as he was especially full of himself and on setting out had jumped sideways up a steep bank - gone sideways through a thick ornamental hedge across the lawn and back out sideways through the hedge further along, down the bank and then proceeded to show how hard he could buck. 
The hedge he had gone through belonged to the most miserable grumpy villager that did nothing but complain about anything and everything - especially horses. 
If he hated horses so much why buy a property in an area where there were four race training barns? 
As he was such a miserable so and so, we decided not to own up as to being guilty of trespass. 
His two neighbours had witnessed the infraction and both agreed that it could no have happened to a nicer bloke!

The damage consisted of the hedge looking like something out of a cartoon where something had gone through a wall leaving the outline - twice. The hoof prints were deep as the ground was wet. They certainly stood out, or should that be stood in, across the lawn that had obviously been clipped with a ruler and nail scissors.

He tried to find out who had done the damage for weeks but although everyone knew the culprit no one told him. All, very naughtily thought it funny. 

It was about a year later when we had some heavy snow. The horses were fresh, the arena was unrideable so when they cleared the road we went out in a string of about 12. I was riding a horse that had come off the flat belonging to the Queen. He had done no good racing and I really think this horse was mentally deranged. 
I was second from the back sitting on a time bomb. A car came up from behind and Sue, last in the string put her hand out to stop it as a car was coming from in front. The idiot driver took no notice and came level with me, saw the other car and cut in front of me. The horse used this as an excuse and exploded! He stood vertical, came down, whipped to the right and as he tried to shoot back the way we had come he bucked and double barrelled the car. The noise made him kick back again and followed with a rodeo performance that had me hanging onto his ears with my teeth as he bucked his way back down the road.
Be the grace of Him above I stayed in the plate and returned to the rest of the riders. The car driver, Mr Miserable, was yelling and screaming about the damage to his car. He wanted the name and address of the owner and when I told him, he did not believe me.
Legally he did not stand a chance of being recompensed for the damage, Sue had seen, as had another driver behind him and the oncoming car, all of whom were willing to be witnesses. 
Mr Miserable came to the house a few days later complaining not only about his car but also the garden, he had just heard that the Queen's horse had kicked his car and the Queen Mother's horse had trashed his garden. 
Needless to say, he never got more than an earful off us!


----------



## With Grace

Good morning all! Mothers day weekend is looking to be fabulous, happy mother's day ladies! 

The sun is out and is supposed to hit 80 this weekend, and I get the whole weekend by myself at the barn with Kes. I'm going to bathe her, take her for walks, put together some bridles, organize my tack.

My wonderful hubby had gravel delivered to the barn, and worked all yesterday morning putting new footing in Kes's run. She hasn't been let out in it yet, because of that fetlock which still has some swelling. They are going to tamp the rock down this weekend, and get it a little more sturdy, then she can finally have her outside time anytime she likes. (Not at night, though). We're also going to pull up the mats in her stall, get the stall perfectly level, and install new mats - probably within the next two weeks. She may not be in a show barn, but there's no reason why she cant have the show horse treatment!

All the birds are back, I woke up this morning to lots of song birds. It's something that makes me smile every time I hear it. 

Off now to go find myself some hair of the dog...kind of had a lot of fun at a bbq last night!


----------



## Country Woman

last night I was talking to a friend of mine 
she was saying the barn owners now have a young llama 
I will try to get pictures of the herd


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 

I had a very good time with my horse today
while I was lunging Belle Marc cleaned the stall 
Belle is very good at lunging she is a very nice mover 

I am going back this evening to work her more


----------



## Hunter65

Hello everyone. Beautiful day here. Hunter got his exercise today. There are some young girls that come to ride my trainers horse so I suggested one of them ride Hunter she did fabulous. poor guy I rode him and then gave him a bath, then some grass. Then she rode and another hose down. She is going to ride him a couple of times a week. He should be in shape in no time. I was hesitant about leasing him out but this works so well. I give a young person the opportunity to ride and my horse gets worked. Win win I say.

Vet had to cancel today as they had an emergency so we are on for 11 tomorrow I hope. Get this maybe sarcoid looked at.


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, about that sarcoid - On this forum somewhere there is a post about a lady who treated her horse's many (and large) sarcoids with toothpaste. They went away. Apparently you need the brand of toothpaste with the highest level of fluoride. She just daubed it on like any ointment. Thought you might want to know. Of course, the vet can't probably support you doing that as it's not an FDA-approved treatment, I'm sure, but you could ask if he's ever seen it work.


----------



## With Grace

Just got back from the barn, again. (I go twice a day). The stall run was tamped down, is looking really good. Cleaned her stall, let her run in the paddock for awhile, of course, since she had a bath today, she rolled in the dirt. 

I think I'm calling the vet out to look at her fetlock on Monday...it still is worrying me. Once I have the vets ok to ride, then I'm going to start with her conditioning plan.

Waiting on me new saddle, can't wait to see how it fits her or if I will have to wait til she gets rounder before it fits.

Good luck with your vet visit tomorrow Hunter! Hope it goes ok!


----------



## Mellow Mel

Happy Mothers Day everyone! Frustrated that I have not been able to ride...vet coming Tuesday to xray Pip's leg and check all of his feet. Seriously considering getting another horse so I always have a ride and have two would allow a friend to come out and ride with me........
crazy thought!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers of two and four legged babies!


----------



## Hunter65

Ladytrails said:


> Hunter, about that sarcoid - On this forum somewhere there is a post about a lady who treated her horse's many (and large) sarcoids with toothpaste. They went away. Apparently you need the brand of toothpaste with the highest level of fluoride. She just daubed it on like any ointment. Thought you might want to know. Of course, the vet can't probably support you doing that as it's not an FDA-approved treatment, I'm sure, but you could ask if he's ever seen it work.


Thanks I have read that thread, but have the vet coming today so see what she says. I was going to ask about it.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hello everyone. Beautiful day here. Hunter got his exercise today. There are some young girls that come to ride my trainers horse so I suggested one of them ride Hunter she did fabulous. poor guy I rode him and then gave him a bath, then some grass. Then she rode and another hose down. She is going to ride him a couple of times a week. He should be in shape in no time. I was hesitant about leasing him out but this works so well. I give a young person the opportunity to ride and my horse gets worked. Win win I say.
> 
> Vet had to cancel today as they had an emergency so we are on for 11 tomorrow I hope. Get this maybe sarcoid looked at.


I hope this works for you and Hunter and I know you are worried 
about leasing him out


----------



## Country Woman

Hi every one 
Happy Mother's Day to all moms 
I went twice to the barn yesterday
In the afternoon I went and Marc came with my so while I was grooming 
Belle ,Marc cleaned the stall completely and put fresh shavings in the stall 
I went to lunge Belle and she really is good and my commands 
she really has nice movement. her ear was listening to me 
I lunged he for about 10-15 minutes then I just stood there and talked 
softly to her

I also went in the evening too
I just spent time lunging her and getting to know her 
when I stopped she stopped and slowly walked up to me 

I am beginning to form a bond when i got to the barn in the afternoon 
and she saw me she softly nickered to me 

Marc said to me the next time I lunge her he wants to watch and maybe take a few pictures or video 
here are some pictures the chickens, ducks, llama and cow


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, those are great pics! I love it that Belle is bonding with you - those nickers are precious! Good for Marc volunteering to take pictures or videos of you with Belle, we will love seeing those!


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, I agree that it would be a good idea to have the vet look at her fetlock. Since it's been so long and there's still puffiness, it would be good to know for sure whether there is anything to worry about. I hate puffy legs - there is so much potential disaster lurking beneath the skin of a horse's leg and the degree of swelling isn't really a reliable predictor of whether or not there is a big injury or a small injury. 

If you get the vet out, be sure to ask whether wrapping would be advised. You can use the Sore-No-More under wraps - it's one of the few that is allowed with wraps. The reason I am thinking wrapping might be a good idea at this stage is that sometimes the swelling alone is enough to cause problems, from allowing the veins and structures to distend with fluid, and proper wrapping keeps the swelling under control. Wishing you the best of luck in getting this pesky problem cleared up!


----------



## Country Woman

I would love to spend more time with my horse 
but for now I have to be satisfied with 3 days


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails said:


> Grace, I agree that it would be a good idea to have the vet look at her fetlock. Since it's been so long and there's still puffiness, it would be good to know for sure whether there is anything to worry about. I hate puffy legs - there is so much potential disaster lurking beneath the skin of a horse's leg and the degree of swelling isn't really a reliable predictor of whether or not there is a big injury or a small injury.
> 
> If you get the vet out, be sure to ask whether wrapping would be advised. You can use the Sore-No-More under wraps - it's one of the few that is allowed with wraps. The reason I am thinking wrapping might be a good idea at this stage is that sometimes the swelling alone is enough to cause problems, from allowing the veins and structures to distend with fluid, and proper wrapping keeps the swelling under control. Wishing you the best of luck in getting this pesky problem cleared up!


Thanks Ladytrails! I'm calling him 1st thing tomorrow morning. It had some slight puffiness and she's been on bute for a few days and it doesn't seem to help the inflammation, so want him to come out and assess the issue for me. She's not lame, doesnt even seem to be bothered by it, but I am so constantly worried and won't ride knowing it's having an issue.

I spent all morning at the barn, by myself, it was glorious! I sat in a chair in the sunshine out in the pasture and let Kes much on the grass for about 30 minutes. Cleaned out her stall, groomed her and fed her lunch. She's starting to put on some weight, and is looking pretty good!


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I would love to spend more time with my horse
> but for now I have to be satisfied with 3 days



You sound so happy, it's so wonderful you are finally realizing your dream!


----------



## Country Woman

Kestrel looks happy too 
I also like spending time with my horse too


----------



## Mellow Mel

such a frustrating day. beautiful day, could not ride and all the girls went out on a great ride. Good thing was they moved at a very fast clip today and I am not ready for that yet so I am glad they got to do that as I feel I sometimes hold them back. Going to look at a buddy for Pip this week.


----------



## With Grace

Mellow Mel said:


> such a frustrating day. beautiful day, could not ride and all the girls went out on a great ride. Good thing was they moved at a very fast clip today and I am not ready for that yet so I am glad they got to do that as I feel I sometimes hold them back. Going to look at a buddy for Pip this week.


Oh fun, what will you be looking at?


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, have to disagree with you - Kes doesn't look pretty good - she looks GREAT! What a beautiful mare! I'm sure you had the best kind of Mother's Day, full of restful hours your new mare! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the vet's assessment. Bute is pretty powerful - I had a mare with a significant tendon injury and on bute she was showing very little lameness. I was astonished later how much pain the bute could control, and it took a while for it to wear off, too, to see the full extent of the pain and lameness. Hopefully you're just being a little bit obsessive about the swelling and it's nothing to worry about (and I mean that in the very nicest way, coming from one who thinks obsessive watching of puffiness is a good thing...) 

DH joined me on a ride through the neighbor's several hundred acres of pasture this afternoon. Lovely day here, horses were fresh and ready to go (which is both good and bad with high-energy gaited horses!). DH hasn't ridden for about 9 months due to some medical issues so it was great to have him along. Sliced some homegrown strawberries and had those with angel food cake for dessert. Yum!


----------



## Country Woman

Since my daughter had to work today 
I spent that day my hubby 
we went for a nice walk


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like a very nice day for most of us. I helped a neighbor w/her young horse. We did some lunging, then sacking out w/a saddle blanket, a first saddling, some walking w/the saddle, then unsaddled her & put her next to the fence...leaned on her then a leg over then actually sitting on her for a couple of minutes.She was so thrilled. She will be ponied w/a saddle on the next time we go out. She was ponied out on Saturday-she's doing quite well w/that.


----------



## Mellow Mel

With Grace said:


> Oh fun, what will you be looking at?


Another walker...12 yr old trail horse. A bit bigger than I am used to or want(15.1 and Pip is 14.2) but could still work. I know most of you probably ride bigger horses!!!


----------



## Country Woman

sounds like you had a good time Cacowgirl


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, a very productive day.


----------



## Country Woman

I am 5`6`` and I like my horses 14:3hh-16hh


----------



## Hunter65

Glad to hear everyone had a great weekend and mothers day. I spent part of the day at the barn. Beautiful sunny day. Vet came out, she gave me xterra for Hunters sarcoid so we will see how it works. She also did an assessment on him and said he is about 100lbs underweight so recommended some feed and more hay. He will love that lol.

We have 3 new horses in for training, the first one is for you CW. I know how you love your arabs.

She is a yearling filly. 

















Then there is the 8 month old quarter horse cutie (finally someone smaller than Hunter) and behind him is a 3 year old warmblood.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Hey all looks like you all had a great Mothers day.

I had my first fun show with my girl Josie on Saturday. Here are some photos of us doing barrels.


----------



## Rascaholic

It's raining again:-(. Has been since Saturday afternoon. It always puts me out of sorts when it rains like this. I think I am solar powered because gray days seem to sap all my energy LOL.

I can't work Rascal when it's like this. It's my day off, the last one I'll have until next Monday. Bleh I work to much. 

I hope everyone had a nice Mothers Day.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Rascal...hope it gets nice there. 

Can you send me some peaches?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My mother's day present from Bill.....


----------



## Fahntasia

Happy belated mothers day to all you mom's =) 

Grace: Kestrel is looking GREAT! 

CW: I'm so glad that your bonding with belle, isn't it the most rewarding thing in the world!

Andrea: It looks like your having a blast =)

Susan: Wowow!! pretty!! grats =)

I have some great news of my own....My trainer got a 17 hh 4 year old chestnut Thoroughbred in at the barn 2 days ago. He is LOVELY, needs groceries, but what a disposition!! I handled him for about 45 min yesterday, my only concern is he has a hunters bump, the rest: shoes, teeth, food I can deal with. I'm going to the barn again today going to lunge him a bit see how he goes. Any experienced folks out there have any advice? eek *excited*


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I know I seem like a horse collector here lately...LOL
I really just need a nice drill team horse and while Patsy does perform, she is a very difficult ride.
Dixie is a rescue;train rehome deal..and I am still working with her.

My husband said look if you are going to do the drill team, you need to go get a nice horse with the bloodlines and the handling to do what you want. 

So I did...LOL.


----------



## Rascaholic

Susan Crumrine said:


> My mother's day present from Bill.....



WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!! The horse or saddle? If you got a horse, I got jipped with the breeches, saddle pads, hoof pick, and gift certificate! 

Ok, never mind I didn't get shorted, I got nice thoughtful gifts. Just kinda jealous if you got the horse :razz:


----------



## Rascaholic

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Rascal...hope it gets nice there.
> 
> Can you send me some peaches?


Me too! As to the peaches, I can send you a bushel, of small hard green ones :lol: Mine aren't anywhere near ripe, they have actually just gotten started good.


----------



## Rascaholic

Anyone been diagnosed with the seasonal mood change thing? Doc made mention of it a couple years ago, but I have no time for all those tests, and that schedule is a joke with my life:lol:. Sometimes though I gotta wonder if it has merit.


----------



## With Grace

Another beautiful day, and I have a Drs appt, so no barn time this morning. Calling the vet here in a few minutes, hopefully I can get on his schedule for a visit sooner than later.

Hunter - That little Arab is lovely! And I'll take that warmblood in the background LOL!

Rascaholic - thanks! She is starting to look better. I took pics of her the day she arrived at the barn for me to trial, the day hubby said "no way" and called her a "shaggy bag of bones" He's going to eat those words when we go to show in August! Anyways, I'll post those pics in a month or so with her after pics, she really has started to bloom.

Susan - WOW! Congrats on your new horse! What an amazing mothers day gift!

Andrea - so how did your show go? Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## jfmnyc

*Great weekend*

Howdy - had a great weekend too and figured I'd share.

Saturday started with a trail ride and some arena riding on a nice big bay quarter horse gelding who rides great and is super responsive. He was great on the trail but a bit testy in the arena, I was able to keep his attention with some circles and backing up. I'm still early in my learning, but I love riding a responsive horse that doesn't need too much encouragement to get going. 

Then it was on to a lesson (at another barn), which was also great - rode a grey gelding who is usually pretty calm, but we had some others in the area who got his attention and he needed to be circled to stay in a trot and not get too excited. I think he really enjoyed cantering at the end (as did I, as I said, I'm relatively new to this and cantering is still exciting to me).

Yesterday it was lunch with the family for Mother's day, then I took my girlfriend for a flight to Long Island for some sightseeing.

Weather was perfect all weekend. Hopefully there's more where that came from! 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far

John


----------



## Fahntasia

Ooh I also need names, he doesn't have one, and since its 90% that im going to buy him if he vets well etc.. he needs a name. He's big, chestnut, looks like he's going to chrome out, and sweet as can be. I'll take some pics today.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Glad to hear everyone had a great weekend and mothers day. I spent part of the day at the barn. Beautiful sunny day. Vet came out, she gave me xterra for Hunters sarcoid so we will see how it works. She also did an assessment on him and said he is about 100lbs underweight so recommended some feed and more hay. He will love that lol.
> 
> We have 3 new horses in for training, the first one is for you CW. I know how you love your arabs.
> 
> She is a yearling filly.
> 
> View attachment 98029
> 
> 
> View attachment 98030
> 
> 
> Then there is the 8 month old quarter horse cutie (finally someone smaller than Hunter) and behind him is a 3 year old warmblood.
> 
> View attachment 98031
> 
> 
> View attachment 98032


Hunter65 I would love to come and meet them some day 
I love the Arab 
the Quarter Horse is very cute


----------



## Country Woman

all very nice pictures of your horses


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Wow! You got a HORSE???? I was looking at the saddle and still feeling jealous! LOL

What is she/he?

Thanks everyone. I was very nervous and so was my Josie. She has never been around that many people and horses before and she was extremely well behaved.


----------



## Hunter65

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Wow! You got a HORSE???? I was looking at the saddle and still feeling jealous! LOL
> 
> What is she/he?
> 
> Thanks everyone. I was very nervous and so was my Josie. She has never been around that many people and horses before and she was extremely well behaved.


You guys looked like you were having fun. I can't wait to take Hunter to a fun games day like that.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I have always dreamed of a foundation quarter horse. Meet Baleigh's Chic Spirit


----------



## Country Woman

what a beautiful horse I love his blue eyes ?


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is an awesome M. D. present! We want to hear more about this lovely horse! Size, age, training-was it a surprise? Is it a horse you had talked about? Would like to see more pictures, too, if possible.


----------



## Country Woman

love to see more pictures


----------



## Hunter65

Yes please, more info and pictures


----------



## Rascaholic

We addicts are pitiful :lol:. I'll jump on the more pictures wagon anyways! Pictures are always great!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well, I am struggling with Patsy and even worse with Dixie...who has a hormone problem. 

Bill had said he wanted me to go to a reputable breeder and find a nice horse who we know has had proper care and training. I can still rescue and rehome, but I will have a better animal for drill team.

So I have always wanted a foundation quarter horse. I love a small and muscular horse. I saw an ad for a six year old cremello foundation mare that had just had a few rides on her but was quiet.

I went up to look by myself while Bill was working. I rode her and it was a done deal. She is soft and relaxed, balanced and lovely. I paid a deposit and Bill and I went back up last night and picked her up...

Her name is Baleigh's Chic Spirit and her reg number is...2952848. She comes in at 95% foundation blood. I am over the moon. She is quiet and curious all at once. Loads and trailers like a dream. She was so calm last night I RODE her 30 minutes after getting her home. She is my dream horse. I cannot believe it still.

I have never cared for cremello that much, but have noticed in 12 years of riding drill that audiences love them! I am also thinking of the buckskin and palomino babies I can have later.

So that is the story of my new girl, she came with a name I don't care for, but she knows it....so here she is.. Sophie...


----------



## Hunter65

I think she is very pretty, congrats!!!'


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

How tall is she? Are both eyes blue? I couldn't tell. She is very different color. I don't think I have ever seen anything quite like her before. She is pretty but not sure I would like that color as a personal preference. lol...I know who asked me, right? 

Very nice.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She is 14.2 hands tall, both eyes are blue. Technically she is a perlino, a Double Dilute on a buckskin coat.


----------



## dee

Hi guys! Haven't been on in a couple of days. Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day, I know I did. 

My girls surprised me with a BBQ rib dinner - older daughter and her hubby just showed up Saturday night with the ribs and all the fixins. I didn't have to cook at all!

Also got a beautiful blown glass whirligig for my front porch - it has a solar powered light in it, so it glows in the dark. I have it hung up in my living room window. I can't wait to hang it up outside and see the glow after the sun charges the battery.

My biggest surprise was a new saddle! It actually fits Dancer - she proved that when we were trying it on her and the step grandson decided it would be funny to run up and throw a rock at her. She jumped sideways, but the saddle stayed put! (Step grandson couldn't sit down for a while afterward.) The seat is actually big enough for my fat backside, so I am really excited to start riding. 

Daughters took pix of it, but they haven't sent them to me, yet. I'll post them once I get them.


----------



## Country Woman

She is very pretty I like her name Sophie 

I love unique colors


----------



## Hunter65

wow there were some very lucky ladies this mothers day, saddles, horses holy cow!

Can't wait to see picts of you riding in your new saddle Dee.


----------



## With Grace

Oh wow Susan, Sophie is gorgeous! Congrats, you must be ecstatic to have your dream horse!

Dee - a saddle for mothers day...you are a lucky mom, not sure my family would ever agree on a saddle for me (hubby thinks I've got two too many already LOL)

Fahntasia - wait, did I miss something somewhere???!!! The horse your trainer brought to the barn, you're buying it???? OMG how exciting! Pics?

So had the vet out to see the fetlock, and had some flexion tests and then had an ultrasound done on it. Some swelling still and inflamed, but nothing serious, all the ligaments and tendons are fine, she might have just bumped it really hard in the trailer and is still healing from that. Have some bute for 2 days, and some anti inflammatory gel to put on and keep her wrapped at night. She gets another week off, then light work, then I can ride. So, the horse is going to be fine...my savings account not so much LOL!

Am just relieved to know she is going to be ok soon.


----------



## With Grace

Oh...and the vet said she only needs another 30 pounds to go until shes optimal weight...the conditioning should bring the muscle where we're lacking in certain areas. That made me happy, I've been stressing over her being too thin (apparently I will stress over this horse the rest of her life!)


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. sounds like everyone had a good weekend ..

We spent yesterday marking property lines in the woods ., so today we could watch the most amazing piece of machinery ever eat the woods up .. my "pasture" is starting to look like one .... 

plenty of hardwoods .. no pines ... and we can see from one end of our property to the other now!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks for the pictures-she is lovely! Might be something to keep her clean, but, like you said-an audience favorite color-especially w/the blue eyes. Isn't it wonderful to just "click" w/a horse? So happy for you. And maybe some lovely foals in the future? Very cool!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I had a town day today-had to get ant killer, hay, library books, curtain rod & curtains, groceries, & I bought a tomatoe plant! An heirloom-German Queen-has anyone had that variety?


----------



## dee

Here are a couple of quick pics of my new saddle. Other daughter hasn't sent me the good pics that she took, yet. 

Yes, it's probably an import, but the leather is decent quality, the tree is straight and tight. If the saddle lasts me a couple of years, and I can lose enough weight to fit in a "normal" saddle (this one has a 20" seat), I should be good to go.

I think the saddle may be a tad long, though. Hopefully a good pad will keep it from irritating her hips. An irritated Dancer is _not_ a pretty sight, LOL! :lol:

















I'm not so sure I feel all that sorry for Dancer having to haul my fat backside around. She seemed to enjoy that trail ride we went on last summer. And that saddle didn't fit well at all - it kept pinching her withers, poor girl!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Oh...and the vet said she only needs another 30 pounds to go until shes optimal weight...the conditioning should bring the muscle where we're lacking in certain areas. That made me happy, I've been stressing over her being too thin (apparently I will stress over this horse the rest of her life!)


When zi had the vet out for Hunters sarcoid she told me he is 100 to 150 underweight, eeeek now I am stressing.


----------



## Hunter65

dee said:


> Here are a couple of quick pics of my new saddle. Other daughter hasn't sent me the good pics that she took, yet.
> 
> Yes, it's probably an import, but the leather is decent quality, the tree is straight and tight. If the saddle lasts me a couple of years, and I can lose enough weight to fit in a "normal" saddle (this one has a 20" seat), I should be good to go.
> 
> I think the saddle may be a tad long, though. Hopefully a good pad will keep it from irritating her hips. An irritated Dancer is _not_ a pretty sight, LOL! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 98075
> 
> 
> View attachment 98076
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure I feel all that sorry for Dancer having to haul my fat backside around. She seemed to enjoy that trail ride we went on last summer. And that saddle didn't fit well at all - it kept pinching her withers, poor girl!


I dont think I know many horses that dont love a good trail ride


----------



## Country Woman

I met my daughter at work today and she gave me my mother's day gift 
a pound of esspresso coffee, and a book Ultimate Horse loves from the Chicken Soup series 
and i got a peppermint mocha cookie crumble 
yummy


----------



## Country Woman

I think Belle is underweight too


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I think Belle is underweight too



Yes I agree she is underweight


----------



## texasgal

Good morning all .. what a weekend + Monday..

Well, I forgot the "after" pics (had NOTHING to do with the heat and the beer .. really...) but the "pasture" looks completely different .. it's amazing.

We still have alot of cleanup to do but it's absolutely do-able now. I'm already pricing grass seed.. lol.


We have a clean fence line and can actually SEE one corner post from the other .. lol. 

Yup .. that is light at the end of this tunnel .........................


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congrats on getting that field cleared. I hope you can get pictures posted later.


----------



## Country Woman

what can I do to to put more weight on Belle


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> what can I do to to put more weight on Belle



What are they feeding her now and how much? I think she also needs some muscle but that will come as you work her.


----------



## Foxhunter

One of the best things for weight gain is to add a cup of vegetable oil to their feed.
Just remember that summer is on its way (Please, please let that be so!) and if on grass they will gain more weight and you do not want them over fat.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> One of the best things for weight gain is to add a cup of vegetable oil to their feed.
> Just remember that summer is on its way (Please, please let that be so!) and if on grass they will gain more weight and you do not want them over fat.



Thats exactly what my BO is doing with Hunters feed. The vet had suggested switching to a higher fat feed but she is just going to add oil.


----------



## Cacowgirl

You could always get a bag of pellets or cubes-they do make nice treats. Horses also like melon rinds, citrus peels & corn cobs, not to mention apples & carrots.


----------



## Hunter65

CW I would be sure and check with the owner before feeding anything extra other than treats to Belle. I know if I was leasing Hunter out I wouldn't want them changing his feed or adding to it without talking to me first.


----------



## texasgal

Okay, I got home and took a couple "after" pics.

Before (notice stump DH is standing on)









And After










From the SW corner:
Before









And from the same corner:
AFter









And another random After pic









So you can see that we still have some clean up .. but a MAJOR accomplishment for the weekend ..


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Texasgal, that looks awesome. Whew thats a huge job. Congrats!


----------



## corgi

Saw my first snake of the season today. It was laid across a square of hay in the barn, all relaxed and sleepy. I am not deathly afraid of snakes but I don't like seeing them. One of the trainers and I tried to relocate him outside but he ended up under the seat of the little tractor thing that they use to take the grain out to all the paddocks at feeding time, and wouldn't come out.
Had to leave a note for the person on feeding duty tonight. I suspect she may do the feeding on foot tonight. I know I would!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Texasgirl...major difference, I bet you all are worn out!!

Cw have you ridden her yet? I have been so busy, I hope I haven't missed it if you did...

Corgi: Snakes scare me but spiders absolutely terrify me and my basement is full of brown recluse....hate doing the laundry....


----------



## texasgal

SC ... I'm only worn out from sitting on a bucket, drinking a beer, watching the giant machine eat up our brush ... LOL


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Spent quite a bit of time at the barn, groomed Kes, then the hand walking, then the cold hosing, the buting, etc etc. She was in good spirits though, and I can tell is getting fresh from not working (and has another week of rest to go). 

My New to me saddle came today, got it super oiled up and is sitting on my saddle rack soaking it in...its going to be a nice show saddle once I'm done with it, and it seems to fit Kes ok, gotta have my trainer evaluate it.

While at the barn one of the owners has invited me to ride one of his show horses, a green broke Arab, absolutely gorgeous...so my non riding days are coming to an end at least while Kes is healing. Looking forward to that!

Hunter and CW - I can tell you how I got the weight on Kes over the last month to 6 weeks. 2 flakes alfalfa with a scoop of rolled oats in the morning, scoop of timothy pellets for lunch, 2 flakes alfalfa with scoop of rolled oats with supplements for dinner. She's easily gained 50 to 70 pounds... I'm eliminating the oats in the morning now, as well as only a half scoop pellets for lunch. 

Starting a conditioning plan will put the bulk on you probably want the most...I can see Kes getting rounder, and she needs that muscle!!

OMG about the snakes! I'd be hiding in the stall with the horse if there were snakes in the hay!

Texasgal - wow your property looks great! I can see a pasture in your future!


----------



## Country Woman

I have been giving her carrots as treats and she gets hay 
4 times a day and I let her graze when I have her out 
apples are expensive now. 
I won't change her food unless I talk to her owner


----------



## Country Woman

no I have not ridden her yet still no saddle


----------



## dee

texasgal said:


> SC ... I'm only worn out from sitting on a bucket, drinking a beer, watching the giant machine eat up our brush ... LOL


That's cheating!!!!! 

It's much better to sit in a nice, comfy camping chair in the shade, with an icy cold beverage, and watch the daughter and son in law sweat like crazy doing the work, while you are telling them which tree to cut next and where the grandkids need to stack the brush! :lol:

It's a good thing that child/farm labor bill died in congress!

Our after picture, but there is still a LOT more to do!









It's amazing what a couple of hundred dollars worth of seed and fertilizer can do. We've also noticed that there is some bermuda grass coming in. It's been hiding for years!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I have been giving her carrots as treats and she gets hay
> 4 times a day and I let her graze when I have her out
> apples are expensive now.
> I won't change her food unless I talk to her owner


Do they feed her anything other than hay?


----------



## Country Woman

I am not sure 
I will ask tomorrow I know she has grass when I am there


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Grace: Sounds like you are getting some real bonding time in with Kes...that's great!!

CW...I cannot wait to hear about your first ride. How exciting.

Don't you love it when you rearrange your busy schedule..(first drill comp is this weekend in Kentucky)...to show a horse and the people contact you a few hours before and cancel? ugh.


----------



## texasgal

Good morning all ..

I dropped Mr. Hank off to be neutered this morning. I thought he would be all stressed out about dropping him back off at the shelter ... but the little guy was actually excited to be there. He was bouncy and jumpy and saying hi to everyone ..

Bless his heart .. he was there 5 weeks .. kinda his old home, ya know?

So, I pick him up at 4:00 this afternoon.

PS .. he slept in the bed with us last night *rolls eyes*


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is a great job on the pasture! How nice you didn't have to do a lot of hard physical labor! Lift that beer can! 

Happy to hear Kestrel is healing & has put on some weight. I have an Arab-they can be very "light" on their feet!

AZ changed a number on my truck's VIN #, so I have to go straighten that out today. Want to go early before it's in the 90's again-Whew.

Did they cancel a practice for the drill or an actual event? Has your new horse done drill team before? Are you selling a horse? I think I misread something there.

Best wishes to all for a good day-I need to get going.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am sorry I wasn't very clear.
The competition is on, and so is practice.
I rearranged the time of practice to accomdate a potential buyer and she sent email and cancelled this morning. frustrating. 

Yes this is Patsy's first time in a drill performance. It just happens to be a competition so lots of added stress....


----------



## Country Woman

Susan good luck with the drill team 

I am going out to see Belle today and bring some treats


----------



## Pat1960

Hi

I just turned 52. I started riding a year ago. I purchased my first horse 9 month ago. Santana and I had a couple of rough month, I was inexperienced an he was very pushy and disrespectful. I never gave up on him. With the help of a great trainer who trained us both we became a great team. My trainer comes to the house twice a week.She made all the difference.


----------



## Foxhunter

If I ever have the pleasure of meeting up with any of you - I will be easy to recognise, I am the one with *MUG* stamped on my forehead! 

Conversation a couple of days ago went like this.
"Hello Linda, do you need any flesh?"
"Yes please, when can I come and collect it?"
"I am passing so can drop it in this afternoon."
Thanks, Mike. The (hound) pups are doing well, they are a great source of destruction."
"Oh, what have they been up to?"
"Pulled all the rugs off the racks and dragged them through the mud - after they have been washed. My favourite trowel has disappeared, as has a boot. Ropes and halters all over the place. They have chewed through a hose pipe, in several places. They've only been here a couple of weeks."
Michael was laughing at the other end of the phone, "Oh," he says trying to stop laughing, "that's a pity, I was going to ask if you would have two more pups that have just come from Ireland, they are a bit poor and I have picked out the two weaker ones as you are so good with them when they have problems."
Silence on my end
"You still there?"
"Yes, just thinking about it. Haven't you got anyone else?"
"No, either they already have theirs or are away or are going to have a couple from the later litters."
"No one?"
'Nope."
"S*d you Michael - We had two couple last year and I said not again this!"
"Yes but you have so many dogs that what difference do two more make?"
"That might be so but two more dogs are one thing - two more hound pups is equivalent to having four 'normal' dogs."
"So you'll have them?"
"I guess so."

Two hours later Mike arrives with two dog pups, five months old - both a bit skinny and in shock from their journey from Eire. They are over the shock and are well settled in. Loving the running around finding trouble to get into. 


I am still in shock.


----------



## Rascaholic

Foxhunter said:


> If I ever have the pleasure of meeting up with any of you - I will be easy to recognise, I am the one with *MUG* stamped on my forehead!
> 
> Conversation a couple of days ago went like this.
> "Hello Linda, do you need any flesh?"
> "Yes please, when can I come and collect it?"
> "I am passing so can drop it in this afternoon."
> Thanks, Mike. The (hound) pups are doing well, they are a great source of destruction."
> "Oh, what have they been up to?"
> "Pulled all the rugs off the racks and dragged them through the mud - after they have been washed. My favourite trowel has disappeared, as has a boot. Ropes and halters all over the place. They have chewed through a hose pipe, in several places. They've only been here a couple of weeks."
> Michael was laughing at the other end of the phone, "Oh," he says trying to stop laughing, "that's a pity, I was going to ask if you would have two more pups that have just come from Ireland, they are a bit poor and I have picked out the two weaker ones as you are so good with them when they have problems."
> Silence on my end
> "You still there?"
> "Yes, just thinking about it. Haven't you got anyone else?"
> "No, either they already have theirs or are away or are going to have a couple from the later litters."
> "No one?"
> 'Nope."
> "S*d you Michael - We had two couple last year and I said not again this!"
> "Yes but you have so many dogs that what difference do two more make?"
> "That might be so but two more dogs are one thing - two more hound pups is equivalent to having four 'normal' dogs."
> "So you'll have them?"
> "I guess so."
> 
> Two hours later Mike arrives with two dog pups, five months old - both a bit skinny and in shock from their journey from Eire. They are over the shock and are well settled in. Loving the running around finding trouble to get into.
> 
> 
> I am still in shock.


:rofl::clap::rofl: SUCKER!


----------



## Country Woman

Pat1960 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just turned 52. I started riding a year ago. I purchased my first horse 9 month ago. Santana and I had a couple of rough month, I was inexperienced an he was very pushy and disrespectful. I never gave up on him. With the help of a great trainer who trained us both we became a great team. My trainer comes to the house twice a week.She made all the difference.


Congratulations with your new horse 

Can we see some pictures of your horse


----------



## Hunter65

Pat1960 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just turned 52. I started riding a year ago. I purchased my first horse 9 month ago. Santana and I had a couple of rough month, I was inexperienced an he was very pushy and disrespectful. I never gave up on him. With the help of a great trainer who trained us both we became a great team. My trainer comes to the house twice a week.She made all the difference.



Hi Pat and welcome! Congrats with you and your horse, a trainer makes all the difference. I know I would have traded away Hunter if it wasn't for my trainer.


----------



## Cacowgirl

More puppies!?! I think those antics would drive me over the bend. I am so thankful that our last puppy never chewed a hose-but she sure does destroy a lot of toys & she's making big inroads on the steps to my back door & we don't have to trim any branches from the tree that is in her yard. she almost always has something in her mouth. But, she is our big baby-around 90 pounds or so!


----------



## texasgal

Hank always has something in his mouth .. so far nothing serious .. not for a lack of trying! But he loves sticks too!


----------



## Hunter65

My poor dog ate the whole electric cord off a fan when she was a pup. Poor thing, it hurt to poop for a very long time. We are still amazed she never got zapped.


----------



## Foxhunter

Rascaholic said:


> :rofl::clap::rofl: SUCKER!



That's me!

Always bringing home waifs and strays, taking on horses that people said were dangerous or bad just to prove them wrong.

The two new ones are Duncan and Dungeon. Not my favourite type, mostly white with blue roan splodges. 
The two bitches, Raindrop and Rascal, are different, Raindrop is tri coloured Rascal mostly black. She is the really naughty one.
I love Raindrop, she uses her nose a lot, tiddles when you pet her and is as sloppy as they come.

I had a sort out with Duncan as he is very food aggressive. He will not let the others eat and when I stopped him from pigging all the food he went for me - a deadly sin in my book but he has not done it again. He is going to be a very big dog hound when he has done growing. 

He was also over interested in the sheep, I slapped him a couple of times but he was trying to get in with them so, as that was what he wanted he went in with a very protective ewe, that taught him and he takes no notice of them now. 

This ewe was the first to lamb, a single ewe lamb, it was fine and then went off its feet. Thought it might be joint ill but no true symptoms, it couldn't stand so couldn't feed. We started milking the ewe but she was so against it that the lamb has been on a bottle. We were helping it stand and some days it was better than others. No real sense of balance. 
Funny thing is that after it had had a bottle it is better at standing and then will go to feed from the ewe.
At one point the ewe was attacking us if we tried to get the lamb from the pen. Now she doesn't mind Em or me getting it but charges the rails at the dogs. I went round the fields in the pouring rain, I had on a long coat and wooly hat and on my return went to feed lamb - the ewe never recognised me and nearly got me! Once I took the coat and hat off she was fine. 

Still have four to lamb!


----------



## Pat1960

My horse, Santana.


----------



## jfmnyc

Nice looking guy! Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Pat1960 said:


> My horse, Santana.
> 
> View attachment 98313



OH YAY:happydance:Another Pally!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Wow a friend for Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

I went out to see Belle today, She was very happy to see my 
while I was grooming her Marc cleaned out her stall 
I then went to lunge Belle and that went fine. I lunged her both 
ways for about 20 minutes then I took her and let her graze for about 45 minutes 
here are a few pictures of us 
every day she is getting more used to Marc


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some more of Belle eating grass


----------



## With Grace

Great visit with Kes today! When I arrived to start our rehab routine, she got really vocal, she recognized me! Also, today was the first morning since the day I picked her up that her fetlock looked normal, no swelling, so things are improving.
The bute really seems to be helping things along with the Surpass cream.

Cacowgirl an Susan- yes we are getting a chance to bond through all this, she seems to understand that I am caring for her and it almost seems like she is looking forward to my visits. Cant wait to ride her soon, but I can tell shes going to be a hotter horse after all this rest and the weight she has put on! I do like a hotter horse, as long as they mind their manners.

Pat- welcome, your horse is gorgeous, what is he?

CW- Belle is so cute, i really like her face. And your smile says it all!

Foxhunter- you must have an incredible amount of patience to take all these pups on, i bet they are so cute though!


----------



## Country Woman

Belle does seem to love my attention I give her she has a cute face 
I noticed she has a roman nose a bit 
and she seems to be putting on weight too
she just needed to be loved


----------



## Cacowgirl

Cw-you look so happy when you are with Belle-so glad you found her!

WG-glad to hear Kestrel continues to improve & the bonding is going well. I, too, like a bit of a hotter horse, as long s they respond to the aids & don't get fractious.

Welcome to Pat & that lovely palamino.

Foxhunter-Our pup is a hound/Shepherd mix & just the sweetest gal-we are so glad we were able to do all the surguries she needed when we "acquired" her. She has been well worth the investment.


----------



## Country Woman

I used to like a hotter horse as well. that is why I like Arabs and Thoroughbreds


----------



## Country Woman

Belles hip bones seem to be protuding


----------



## Foxhunter

I do not think that Belle needs much more weight, She is unfit and when you start riding her she will begin to muscle up and look better for it.

Come this time of the year my horses are very fit after a seasons hunting. Most people would call them thin as you can feel their ribs and see the back ones. They are well muscled though. 

I dislike fat horses, have dealt with to many problems with them from it! 

Running late today, over slept not like me at all.

Back to gardening - weather is dry (ish) the odd shower but not the heavy rain. Spent yesterday digging and planting. Have three beds to dig over. Stuff I planted earlier is barely showing and as there could still be frosts most is still in the greenhouses.

I am no real gardener although I have dabbled for a long time. When I am not sure about the veggies, I call the old boy, Ron, who worked here for years. He puts me right. He is a wonderful man, still comes up here twice a day although he is not well enough to actually work. He doesn't miss much, but that is good because he did so much up until last yea. He wanders around and then might say to me - the ditch is not flowing well, needs clearing. 

Better go and get on, pups are 'singing', all out of tune unfortunately.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I do not think Belle is too skinny either....CW, she is very nice!


----------



## Hunter65

Belle looks better in those pictures CW. She looked skinnier when I saw her in person. You look sooooo happy! Can't wait to see picts of you riding!


----------



## Country Woman

I have been giving her extra hay, grass and carrots


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hey guys...tomorrow we leave for Kentucky...I am super nervous...here are some pictures....the little liver mare is my teammates horse, she is boarding and I groomed her and clipped her today...








Of course me and Patsy...


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> Hey guys...tomorrow we leave for Kentucky...I am super nervous...here are some pictures....the little liver mare is my teammates horse, she is boarding and I groomed her and clipped her today...
> 
> Of course me and Patsy...



You look awesome, have fun!! There better be picts!!!
Patsy is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Very Nice Susan 
very nice horses too


----------



## With Grace

Good luck in Kentucky Susan! You and your horse look fantastic!


----------



## Country Woman

I went to see Belle today and it was windy so I did not lunge her 
I did however let her graze for more than an hour


----------



## Foxhunter

What a lovely picture of the liver mare. 

Good luck Susan, have fun and enjoy, that is the most important thing!

*CW* Why not lunge Belle just because it was windy? It is important that she will work regardless of the weather, and listen to you.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> What a lovely picture of the liver mare.
> 
> Good luck Susan, have fun and enjoy, that is the most important thing!
> 
> *CW* Why not lunge Belle just because it was windy? It is important that she will work regardless of the weather, and listen to you.



I was out at the barn, it wasn't too windy. We had a good ride BUT the xterra the vet gave me ate the skin off his face. Poor guy

Before








After


----------



## Fahntasia

And here we have my very FIRST horse!! May I present Valentino a 4 year old, 17 HH Thoroughbred gelding :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:






 
He already comes when I call him, he had no name when he got to the barn, I know he needs groceries, and his feet are gross, (that will be rememdied next week) totally falling in love with this guy, he's soo willing to please and smart! Oh does anyone know how I can make his mane not look so thick?? It was long and scraggly, hence the haircut, doubt he ever got pampered.


----------



## Hunter65

Fahntasia said:


> And here we have my very FIRST horse!! May I present Valentino a 4 year old, 17 HH Thoroughbred gelding :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Valentino day 2 - YouTube
> 
> He already comes when I call him, he had no name when he got to the barn, I know he needs groceries, and his feet are gross, (that will be rememdied next week) totally falling in love with this guy, he's soo willing to please and smart! Oh does anyone know how I can make his mane not look so thick?? It was long and scraggly, hence the haircut, doubt he ever got pampered.



Congrats!!!!! He is pretty


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I wish I could see him, do you have pictures you can post????


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> I was out at the barn, it wasn't too windy. We had a good ride BUT the xterra the vet gave me ate the skin off his face. Poor guy
> 
> Before
> View attachment 98532
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 98533



aw Hunter looks so sad with his sores


----------



## Country Woman

I am going back tomorrow to work her


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I am going back tomorrow to work her



I am going to spend the whole day at the barn tomorrow!!! Hopefully all weekend but it is supposed to start raining on Sunday!!

Happy May long weekend to all the Canadian peeps.


----------



## Country Woman

Sat evening I am going to the rodeo with my daughter
I am going to make some horse treats for Belle and going to 
share them with Kailie who has Bert 
Kailie is giving me some Bran


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Sat evening I am going to the rodeo with my daughter



Woo hoo have fun. Haven't been there in years.


----------



## Country Woman

neither Have I Marc is buying the tickets for us


----------



## Country Woman

I went to the bed races with my daughter last evening


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - ohhh that sore on poor Hunter's face, what are you putting on it? 

Fahntasia! Congrats on your new boy! Love his name, btw. Very chic 

I only had a few moments today at the barn, put some more anti inflammatory on Kes's leg, then had to get to an appt. Poor mare is getting tired of standing in that stall! Going back tonight to take her for a walk.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hunter: thank you =) Your poor boy, what are you putting on it?

Grace: thank you, im absolutly thrilled to pieces about him =) Hope Kes gets better soon!

Im going to the barn tomorrow, ill get some pretty poses from him then, I'll have a friend hold him for me. I tried earlier in his paddock but he kept following me around lol!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening all hope you all are fine 
I got the ingredients to make Belle some treats


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I love the name Valentino 
a handsome man


----------



## Fahntasia

Country Woman said:


> Awe I love the name Valentino
> a handsome man


Thank you =) it was either Valentino or Zafir, he's a real love bug and he's sooo pretty everyone voted for Valentino lol.
What ingredients did you get for belle? Have you ridden her yet?


----------



## Hunter65

Fahntasia said:


> Hunter: thank you =) Your poor boy, what are you putting on it?
> 
> Grace: thank you, im absolutly thrilled to pieces about him =) Hope Kes gets better soon!
> 
> Im going to the barn tomorrow, ill get some pretty poses from him then, I'll have a friend hold him for me. I tried earlier in his paddock but he kept following me around lol!



Cant wait to see the pretty poses. I was putting Xxterra on it, the vet gave it to me Sunday. Poor boy has already had such a hard life (he is only 4). I feel like a bad mamma.BO was gonna really clean it up tonight so I will see it tomorrow. I just feel so bad :-(


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Cant wait to see the pretty poses. I was putting Xxterra on it, the vet gave it to me Sunday. Poor boy has already had such a hard life (he is only 4). I feel like a bad mamma.BO was gonna really clean it up tonight so I will see it tomorrow. I just feel so bad :-(


You know that big cut on Kes's eye? Its almost healed...I put triple antibiotic ointment on it for three days, then Corona cream (do you have that in Canada?) every day twice a day...it makes it so the hair grows back and not discolored. If you don't have any Corona up North, let me know I'll send you some, it's a miracle cream!


----------



## Country Woman

Fahntasia said:


> Thank you =) it was either Valentino or Zafir, he's a real love bug and he's sooo pretty everyone voted for Valentino lol.
> What ingredients did you get for belle? Have you ridden her yet?


oats, molasses,brown sugar, and carrots


----------



## Country Woman

I made the cookies but never turned out like I wanted them too


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> oats, molasses,brown sugar, and carrots


Don't want to be a wet blanket CW but only small amounts and not to often or you will have a 1000 pound sugar rush on your hands. :shock: Hows the riding going. I have been unable to get on the net of late. She who must be obeyed hoggs it, so am not up todate and don't have the time to back track.

Had planned to bowl three sheep tomorrow for the freezer however, she who must be obeyed has arranged for us to go riding in the rain. Have to say yes as Stella needs the work, and we have a cattle drive in a couple of weeks. Hi to all who read this comment. Smile, for you cry alone.


----------



## Stan

With Grace good to hear the horse is getting better.
Here is a remady for cuts and the such like on horses and human alike.

From good food stores buy New Zealand Manuka Honey +20 the +20 is for the healing and antibotic rating it has. This stuff really works. On most wounds smare it on and bandage or cover is some way. 

For around the eye or areas one can not bandage don't put the horse outside as this honey can attract bees and wasps.

I am not pulling any ones leg recommending this honey for wounds, it does work. 
Normal domestic honey is useless as it has had the good stuff processed out of it. New Zealand Manuka Honey is not cheep but worth it and it tasts good on toast as well. It is exported around the world so should be available but may be in specialist stores.

Cheers all


----------



## Fahntasia

Stan said:


> With Grace good to hear the horse is getting better.
> Here is a remady for cuts and the such like on horses and human alike.
> 
> From good food stores buy New Zealand Manuka Honey +20 the +20 is for the healing and antibotic rating it has. This stuff really works. On most wounds smare it on and bandage or cover is some way.
> 
> For around the eye or areas one can not bandage don't put the horse outside as this honey can attract bees and wasps.
> 
> I am not pulling any ones leg recommending this honey for wounds, it does work.
> Normal domestic honey is useless as it has had the good stuff processed out of it. New Zealand Manuka Honey is not cheep but worth it and it tasts good on toast as well. It is exported around the world so should be available but may be in specialist stores.
> 
> Cheers all


I have read up on the benefits of manuka honey as well! It really does work wonders Grace, and it's all natural which is always a plus in my opinion. I think corona cream is probably like poly-sporin here in Canada. There is only one form of it that can be used on animals, ask your pharmacist they will point you in the right direction. Good luck =)


----------



## texasgal

I haven't caught up .. busy week.

We've got our hands full with Hank .. he's a good, energetic boy.

Chicks are hatching ..

We're burning out back ...

DH is calling me now .. gotta goooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> You know that big cut on Kes's eye? Its almost healed...I put triple antibiotic ointment on it for three days, then Corona cream (do you have that in Canada?) every day twice a day...it makes it so the hair grows back and not discolored. If you don't have any Corona up North, let me know I'll send you some, it's a miracle cream!



Thanks with Grace. I looked it up and our local tack shop has it so I am going to stop there on the way to barn. I will take more pictures. I was worried about the hair growing back as I read that sometimes it doesnt after Xxterra. Or, it may come back white but I figure I will say he is a paint and thats his only spot lol. Can't wait to see my poor boy.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Don't want to be a wet blanket CW but only small amounts and not to often or you will have a 1000 pound sugar rush on your hands. :shock: Hows the riding going. I have been unable to get on the net of late. She who must be obeyed hoggs it, so am not up todate and don't have the time to back track.
> 
> Had planned to bowl three sheep tomorrow for the freezer however, she who must be obeyed has arranged for us to go riding in the rain. Have to say yes as Stella needs the work, and we have a cattle drive in a couple of weeks. Hi to all who read this comment. Smile, for you cry alone.


The cookies did not turn out so I have them is a big container 
but I am taking a cup size serving to her and a couple of carrots


----------



## Country Woman

Have a great day Hunter 65 
I am going out to the barn later


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter, that is nothing! 
There was an old man who was a genius with sarcoids. His son who was a vet, would drive him the where he was treating a horse but it was the old man's recipe.

The first time I saw him treat a horse I was in need of a laundry change after a few days.
The mare was a good jump racer but had a mass of sarcoids all around her mouth on one side. An area as big as a teacup. The bit would rub them even with a bit guard and the bled like crazy. 
The man examined them and brought out a put of ointment and applied it to the area with a lollipop stick. He left the pot with orders to apply it every day for three more days and then every other day and to call him when it was ready.
When we asked what 'ready' was he just said "You will know!"

Nothing much happened for four days other than a little puffiness around the area. After the fifth application she began to swell. It went right up her face - her right ear was fixed forward and her eye almost closed. We called and asked if it was 'ready' and told it wasn't.
After a few more treatments we knew it was 'ready' because it was as if someone had cut around the area with a scalpel. 
On his return he grabbed hold of the mass and pulled it out. This left a great hole in the side of her face with only a tiny piece of skin at the edge of her mouth.
You could see the bars and some of her molars.
We freaked - the old man and his sone just said to leave her for a month and it would be healed. he was totally correct and she never even had a scar.

I used him many times and never did the sarcoids return. Every time the horse swelled really badly but they were not bothered by it. Unfortunately both father and son are dead as is the recipe for sarcoids.


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks with Grace. I looked it up and our local tack shop has it so I am going to stop there on the way to barn. I will take more pictures. I was worried about the hair growing back as I read that sometimes it doesnt after Xxterra. Or, it may come back white but I figure I will say he is a paint and thats his only spot lol. Can't wait to see my poor boy.



Oh good, I'm glad they have it at your tack shop, it really works incredibly well, the hair is coming back in on Kes's eye and her hip scrape as well, and coming in brown, not white

Held a garage sale today, so have yet to get to to the barn to take care of the fetlock...tomorrow is the last day for meds on it, she can start working on Monday, (lunging) and riding on Tuesday possibly!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> The cookies did not turn out so I have them is a big container
> but I am taking a cup size serving to her and a couple of carrots


 
The horse in my avatar the one with the saddle on is Savannah. She was 2.5 yrs when I got her and the bigest baby you have seen 16 hands and growing daily. When I arrived home from work I would go and give her a treat, then go and say hi to my wife. Thats when the fight started. But I have moved of the point. 

My point is this Savannah would come to meet me and look for her treat, but on this one ocassion I learnt a valuable lesson. Because I did not have a treat for her she pushed me around looking for it and when she realised all i had was a pat for her, she lounged trying to bite me. My responce was to thump her right on the nose. But it was my mistake by teaching her each time she saw me ment something nice to eat. That took a while to break her of the habbit and for me to avoid her moods when denied a treat.

Stella I have treated different she gets a treat but in the feed bucket so she does not associate me with sweet things. However I am sweet enough so why should she want for anything more!!!!. When I call her and on the odd ocassion she answers by coming over to me I give her a hug and kind words. But Stella is diferent from Savannah, Stella is stand offish, a snob.
And I learnt another lesson, when I arrive home from work I say hi to my wife first. :wink: Then I talk to the horse. Saves me getting into a fight and taking another beating.

Are you riding yet

Cheers.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter what a story egads!

Well this is what I went out to today. Poor pony, he has just been through so much in his short life. The good news is it looks like the sarcoid is gone you can see a divot where it was. It also he looks like he has another on maybe coming on his cheek, but we are going to wait and see what happens. After this I think I may try the toothpaste route.


----------



## Country Woman

At the moment since I have no saddle I am getting to know Belle as a horse 
And she seems to be bonding with both Marc and I 
I have a video but Marc has it on his computer So I will get it later 
I had a good time lunging Belle then I took her out to eat grass 
I gave her the treat I made for her and I also gave her some carrots __________________

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/awesome-horse-moments-123970/#ixzz1vNArGpHc


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> The horse in my avatar the one with the saddle on is Savannah. She was 2.5 yrs when I got her and the bigest baby you have seen 16 hands and growing daily. When I arrived home from work I would go and give her a treat, then go and say hi to my wife. Thats when the fight started. But I have moved of the point.
> 
> My point is this Savannah would come to meet me and look for her treat, but on this one ocassion I learnt a valuable lesson. Because I did not have a treat for her she pushed me around looking for it and when she realised all i had was a pat for her, she lounged trying to bite me. My responce was to thump her right on the nose. But it was my mistake by teaching her each time she saw me ment something nice to eat. That took a while to break her of the habbit and for me to avoid her moods when denied a treat.
> 
> Stella I have treated different she gets a treat but in the feed bucket so she does not associate me with sweet things. However I am sweet enough so why should she want for anything more!!!!. When I call her and on the odd ocassion she answers by coming over to me I give her a hug and kind words. But Stella is diferent from Savannah, Stella is stand offish, a snob.
> And I learnt another lesson, when I arrive home from work I say hi to my wife first. :wink: Then I talk to the horse. Saves me getting into a fight and taking another beating.
> 
> Are you riding yet
> 
> Cheers.


I put her treat and carrots in her bucket


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I love it that it took only one time for you to learn to greet your wife before your horse!  

Today I hauled Windy, my TWH mare, to a local trail to meet a group of 'horse friends'. Everyone knew at least one person there, but none of us knew everyone. Lots of new friends made! We had a great ride in a windy but lovely day, and now it's time for a shower, book and bed. Windy did so great - we really benefited from that clinic last fall. If any of you are close to SW Missouri, I can highly recommend Jenny & Tony Vaught as trainers! 

While I was playing, DH was working on the garden, fetching the frozen beef from the slaughterhouse for the freezer, etc. Tomorrow is my turn - I need to finish doing my chores!


----------



## With Grace

Oh Hunter, that poor boy, makes my eyes water just looking at it. But, at least the sarcoid is gone? 

Just got back from walking Kes, we had a good hour of bonding. I'm thinking all this care and bonding is going to really benefit us as a team in the show ring this August (this is my positive thinking kicking in)


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, I love it that it took only one time for you to learn to greet your wife before your horse!
> 
> Well I have to admit it took me quite some time to work out why I was getting the cold treatment. I have a hat I can throw in first, It allows she who must be obeyed to stomp around on something other than my head when I forget, then there is always that great tried and tested sure fire stand by. Chocolates. :lol:
> 
> I have a supply hidden in the barn for when I forget. :twisted:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> The cookies did not turn out so I have them is a big container
> but I am taking a cup size serving to her and a couple of carrots


Are you spoiling your husband as well.


----------



## Mellow Mel

Hunter...what happened? looks nasty. 87 degrees here today. Pip and I are supposed to get pics done...we will melt out there. hoping to convince the ladies at the barn to go for a dusk ride with me!
good Sunday everyone!


----------



## maisie

Oh dear, I'll never catch up. Congratulations Fahntasia on your new guy. He is very sweet-acting in the video. He already knows that you are his. 

CW and Grace, I love hearing about your bonding experiences with your new girls.

I hope Kes and Hunter are healing up. Stan, between your mare and your wife, you'll be the perfect man some day. 

I'm just frustrated because _things_ just keep on coming between me and my precious twice-a-week rides. Last weekend, my instructor was out, though she kindly allowed me to visit Dancer and fuss with her. The weekend before, I was gone and then this weekend I am sick. I'm entering two schooling shows in July and August (Introductory level) and I'd like to trot a decent 20 meter circle, thank you. 

At least I've managed to make it to all of my NYC lessons, where the wiley and wonderful lesson horses constantly remind me of how far I have to go. (On rare occasions I also get one who shows me of how far I've come since last I rode him, happily).


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Are you spoiling your husband as well.


Yes my husband is spoiled as well


----------



## Country Woman

here is a picture of Belle and Marc 
I lunged Belle yesterday and Marc took a video 
but I don't know how to load it here 

I had a bit of an accident though, I tried to pick up the whip 
then the lunge line got caught between her legs and she spooked 
and I took a nose dive into the sand and hurt my right pinkie 
it hurts when I bend it 
Marc has it on video


----------



## Country Woman

here is another picture of Belle and I


----------



## Foxhunter

It has been a busy weekend. Took a load of chickens and ducks to auction on Saturday - good day out and we were happy with the price though the ducklings never amounted to much.

Another ewe lambed and trapped a nerve in her back and couldn't stand very easily. Pain killers got her up and she is much happier now.
Had to have the spastic lamb shot. It wasn't getting any better - one moment she would stand and suck from her mother - the next she was unable to even straighten herself out. 
Oh, I have finally found a Kraeinkoppe rooster for my three hens, bought him privately and a magnificent fellow he is too. Hsving paid more than a fair price for him when I went to lock the birds up last night he wasn't around - he was twelve feet up in the plum tree!

Busy gardening all day today. They say we are getting better weather from mid week - about time. Planted up masses of baskets and tubs, there are still masses to do. The cabbages, cauliflowers, broccoli, onions and salad stuff are all in the ground. Some that I planted earlier should be well on but is only peeping from the ground. 

Tomorrow is another day.

Hound pups are something else. They are into everything. It is OK working in two parts of the vegetable garden as it is fenced but anywhere else they are all to keen to 'help'

It is good to have it so light in the evenings, means that more can be done. 

Take care!

*Stan* - glad that you have learned to obey 'er indoors. As Maisie says, one day you might make the perfect husband!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> It has been a busy weekend. Took a load of chickens and ducks to auction on Saturday - good day out and we were happy with the price though the ducklings never amounted to much.
> 
> Another ewe lambed and trapped a nerve in her back and couldn't stand very easily. Pain killers got her up and she is much happier now.
> Had to have the spastic lamb shot. It wasn't getting any better - one moment she would stand and suck from her mother - the next she was unable to even straighten herself out.
> Oh, I have finally found a Kraeinkoppe rooster for my three hens, bought him privately and a magnificent fellow he is too. Hsving paid more than a fair price for him when I went to lock the birds up last night he wasn't around - he was twelve feet up in the plum tree!
> 
> Busy gardening all day today. They say we are getting better weather from mid week - about time. Planted up masses of baskets and tubs, there are still masses to do. The cabbages, cauliflowers, broccoli, onions and salad stuff are all in the ground. Some that I planted earlier should be well on but is only peeping from the ground.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> Hound pups are something else. They are into everything. It is OK working in two parts of the vegetable garden as it is fenced but anywhere else they are all to keen to 'help'
> 
> It is good to have it so light in the evenings, means that more can be done.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> *Stan* - glad that you have learned to obey 'er indoors. As Maisie says, one day you might make *the perfect husband*!


mwaaaaaahahahaha there is no such thing :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

says who lol


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> says who lol


Its a myth kinda like the perfect woman


----------



## Rascaholic

Hunter65 said:


> Its a myth kinda like the *perfect woman*


Hey hey now. I resemble the bolded part of this remark


----------



## Eagle Child

Pot stirrers, the lot of ya. :lol: My kinda peeps. Wish I had more time to post. I'm always so pooped. One of these days school will be out. The life of an almost 60 preschool special ed teacher is exhausting! 

Got some time with Journey this weekend, but I can't ride her because of my neck. Seeing a neurosurgeon on June 7. Praying, I'll be better soon!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Ow CW, sorry you took a spill...these things happen, for sure. Lunging seems easy until one tries it, it actually take a few times before you get the logistics of it all!

Foxhunter - I'm so jealous of your gardening, I would so love a veggie garden!

Sooo, my great news to share, Kes lunged this morning and no swelling, no issues at all. Can you all hear my sigh of relief??? Polo wrapped her legs, took a deep breath, and sent her out on the lunge. She was so happy to work she went into an extended trot, had to ask her to take it easy and walk for a bit. She did walk/trot for 15 minutes though, and all is well. Fingers crossed we do this well for two more days, then I can FINALLY ride!


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, this is great news - tincture of time does wonders! She must have felt like you'd given her wings!

CW, sorry to hear you hurt your hand - I hope it's nothing serious! Things can happen so quickly around horses; there's no end to the surprises. To this day I can get tangled in the lunge line. I need to learn to drag a log for local trail obstacle challenge competitions; I'm deathly afraid of getting tangled in the lariat or rope.


----------



## Stan

What do you all mean by, one day i'll be perfect.

Not only do I provide chocolates and hours of entertainment extracting myself from what ever poo I have landed in at the time.

I also cook, know how a vacum cleaner works, and a washing machine not to mention the chainsaw, the ride on mower, the iron and TV.

I am perfect in every way. O lord its had to be humble. :shock:


----------



## Country Woman

I hope its nice on Wednesday 
I want to lunge Belle again


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, Stan, if my husband did half of what you do-I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## With Grace

It's a yucky day out, pouring rain. 

Snuck Kes's winter blanket into the house last evening, popped it in the washer (it's not like hubby goes and inspects whats in the laundry, I have it going all day anyways) and get it washed. Well, just my luck, as Im changing it from the washer to the dryer, hubby pops his head into the laundry room. Has a meltdown that I brought home horse clothes and put them in OUR washing machine. Tells me not to put it in the dryer, that all clothes after will smell like horse (like thats a bad thing?) Have to take it to the garage and hang dry it, which will take days. 

Good thing he never saw me washing saddle pads two weeks ago...LOL I'll have to be more discreet when I bring her stable sheet home this week...


So Stan, do you wash your horse clothes at home or does "She Who One Must Obey" make you take it elsewhere???


----------



## Hunter65

Raining here too, no surprise. I may go hang out at the barn anyways and check on Hunters sores. Hubby away its kinda boring at home and I did all the house work yesterday.

I washed my saddle pad at home but it was a fairly thin one and hubby didn't say a word. Now if I was to stick his blanket in there I may get a different reaction. WE have a pretty heavy duty washer but I don't think blanket will fit.

Stan whats it like to be perfect? My mom used to sing that song when ever she had too much wine. lol


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I don't like when its raining either 
have to go out later for new slippers


----------



## Country Woman

I have to wash my barn clothes apart from the rest


----------



## dee

My long suffering hubby lets me wash pretty much anything that will fit in our washer. He'd better, because he's the biggest cuprit when it comes to messing it up.

I don't blanket my girls, but we did have one sick mare that we kept blanketed. I'd wash up her blanket every so often, and hubby would grumble as he cleaned out the pump each time.

We also have a BUNCH of dogs, so we also deal with a lot of dog hair. I guess horse hair, dog hair, people hair - it all clogs the same!


----------



## Country Woman

I agree


----------



## Hunter65

Ya I could make a sweater with what I vacuumed up in dog hair lol
Well was pouring rain at the barn although the dog had fun. Hunter was in his paddock with his face in a round bale so I just left him alone. His sores are looking somewhat better though.


----------



## With Grace

Got back from the barn, fetlock swollen again. Have a call in to the vet...I'm so bummed.

Back to hand walking, cold hosing and bute.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no Grace, so sorry. Hope she heals up soon.


----------



## maisie

It rained here all day too. I'm sorry to hear about the setback, Grace. 

Eagle, is your neck problem a recent development? Please let us know what happens. As you already know, just spending time with a special horse is soothing and productive. You can always groom, hand graze and work on ground manners. I've got a couple of old lesson gals I've "adopted" for grooming and grazing.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Hunter and maisie. I'm bummed, but am determined to get her back to perfect.


----------



## Country Woman

Grace I hope your horse heals up soon


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Well, Stan, if my husband did half of what you do-I'd be ecstatic.


 
Well where do I start, see one of my qualities is honesty, so I need to put things right and you must have miss read my statement. I said. I know how!!!!, the vacum cleaner WORKS as also the rest of the tools mentioned But  I have not had much practice with them except for the bottle opener, cork removal tool, and the tv remote. 

I guess I need to deliver some chocolates. Thank heavens I have a good supply in the barn.

Now to take Stella for a quick romp over the southern 40


----------



## Country Woman

I can't wait til Wednesday I see my horse again


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> It's a yucky day out, pouring rain.
> 
> 
> 
> So Stan, do you wash your horse clothes at home or does "She Who One Must Obey" make you take it elsewhere???


 
I have the ideal solution A fresh set of clothes in the barn at all times.

When the ride is finished I just change into fresh clothes, leave the riding gear for the next time, that way Stella knows who I am, I smell like a horse not deodorant. She who must be obeyed frequently tells me to get out side.

After a couple of weeks or so I burn them and start the cycle over again. Saves on water and washing powder. :wink:


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Raining here too, no surprise. I may go hang out at the barn anyways and check on Hunters sores. Hubby away its kinda boring at home and I did all the house work yesterday.
> 
> I washed my saddle pad at home but it was a fairly thin one and hubby didn't say a word. Now if I was to stick his blanket in there I may get a different reaction. WE have a pretty heavy duty washer but I don't think blanket will fit.
> 
> Stan whats it like to be perfect? My mom used to sing that song when ever she had too much wine. lol


 
Your mum sounds like my kind of person 
Whats it like to be perfect?. It comes naturally to all men we don't know any other way. :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

pfffft!


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> pfffft!


 
hahahahaha


----------



## Country Woman

my hubby thinks he knows everything too


----------



## texasgal

Your hubby couldn't POSSIBLY know everything, CW .. only MY DH knows EVERYTHING .. lol.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow I must have missed out somewhere along the way as my hubby does NOT know everything and even asks questions (sometimes dumb ones too). And nope he's not perfect but I love anyways lol

WAIT WAIT WAIT Stan my hubby KNOWS how to USE said vacuums and washing machines etc. Do you want some lessons?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: you sound like a great husband! Lucky is the one who rules....

CW: Anxiously awaiting riding photos...I just love your mare.

Hunter: his face looks so painful, kiss him for me!

With Grace; sorry to hear she is sore again. I would def. consider rads....

Here is my Sophie before her first ride outside the round pen...today.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Susan I will def give him kisses tomorrow. I love Sophie. How did the ride go?????


----------



## Susan Crumrine

pretty good, I made a video...wanna see it? She is green, and her circles are more smirkles...(grins)..
it's very boring...(thank heaven)


----------



## With Grace

Susan - Sophie is so pretty! And so much fun to see you ride!

Kestrel wasnt so puffy today, but talked to my vet anyways. I'm to continue with our plan to get her back working, lunging a few days, then start light rides. Makes me nervous, but I'm so excited to get her working.


----------



## Hunter65

So here an interesting predicament. OK mare at our barn last year, Friesan stud escapes tries to breed but no take. They tried to breed again and again vet said not pregnant. Mare was there for training and went back to owners as unbred. She went home in Aug last summer. Later that month she turns up at auction and then a horse rescue they pick her up saving her from slaughter. October she gets adopted still no one suspects she is in foal. Come March this year she is getting quite the hay belly and after the vet comes confirmed in foal. May 9th she has foal. Meanwhile my BO is trying to find new owners to see if she is in fact in foal, no one responds. So baby foal (so cute by the way) arrives BO finds out. Question is now who owns the foal or should there at least be a stud fee?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I wouldn't think so, I would be mad if he bred my mare? I will look forward to hearing what happens...


----------



## Hunter65

Susan for first time out of round pen I thought she did really well!


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> I wouldn't think so, I would be mad if he bred my mare? I will look forward to hearing what happens...


Original owners wanted her bred


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace....do I ride like you thought? LOL....I know I may look crazy in the beginning but I usually turn out a halfway decent riding horse.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter...sorry that point escaped me and it has nothing to do with celebration daquari...lol


----------



## Hunter65

Ooooh daquari yum!


----------



## Cacowgirl

About the mare-she was sold-went through an auction, a rescue, so whoever now owns her is the legal owner of the foal, but I would think no stud fee is due & the foal does not get papers. BUT, if somebody in her history wants the foal, & if it is for sale, & they want papers, then pay the stud fee & get the papers. Is a DNA test required for Freisans? Part Friesans?


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> About the mare-she was sold-went through an auction, a rescue, so whoever now owns her is the legal owner of the foal, but I would think no stud fee is due & the foal does not get papers. BUT, if somebody in her history wants the foal, & if it is for sale, & they want papers, then pay the stud fee & get the papers. Is a DNA test required for Freisans? Part Friesans?


Yes I think a DNA test will be requested


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> With Grace....do I ride like you thought? LOL....I know I may look crazy in the beginning but I usually turn out a halfway decent riding horse.



LOL Since I have never ridden Western, I don't know a thing about it, but I think you look awesome! I love to see others ride, I learn best by watching and I do think that all disciplines can learn from each other. And I like how Sophie moves!


----------



## Ladytrails

Susan, I love the word "smirkles". I think I need to know what a smirkle is, I think maybe I've ridden smirkles because I know they are NOT circles and they make people watching me smirk. Your new mare is beautiful! 

Grace, glad to hear the puffiness is less, keeping fingers crossed. I don't know if you're a believer in magnet therapy, but in humans they're shown to increase circulation. I got some tendon boots for Dallas when he had a tendon injury and fluid/swelling and they helped a lot, with the Sore-No-More witch hazel spray. (One can use this particular spray under these magnet boots). The ones I have look like this -- Dura-Tech® Magnetic Shin & Tendon Wraps (6 magnets) in Magnetic at Schneider Saddlery They held up really well and I would use them again if I had swelling in the lower leg. There's also a bell boot version if the swelling is lower....

CW, tomorrow is Wednesday! Are you doing a 'happy dance'?


----------



## Country Woman

Susan your mare looks happy 
Hunter I hope there is a good outcome on the foal also 
how is your pony 
WG I hope you have a good time with Kestrel 

Tomorrow is Belle day I hope it does not rain 
I will be asking about the saddle


----------



## flytobecat

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan: you sound like a great husband! Lucky is the one who rules....
> 
> CW: Anxiously awaiting riding photos...I just love your mare.
> 
> Hunter: his face looks so painful, kiss him for me!
> 
> With Grace; sorry to hear she is sore again. I would def. consider rads....
> 
> Here is my Sophie before her first ride outside the round pen...today.


I knew you must live in Ohio when I saw this pict. It looks like my grandmother's backyard!


----------



## Foxhunter

Decent weather has arrived - yesterday was positively hot (UK standards) Going to be the same today.

I actually managed to get some of the fencing done. We are all electric to divide the fields. As I do not use many of the paddocks in the winter the fact that a big old willow tree had come down shorting out the fencing didn't matter as I could isolate that section because it was not in use. 
As the fencer gives a good 'poke' the horses rarely touch it but of course, using the fields they do realise that it is off. 
Cleared the tree and places where the wire had broken through the rope were fixed.
I will say that is a great satisfaction to see the horses touch the fence and hear the crack and they jump back several feet!

I agree with Cacowgirl that whoever owns the mare now owns the foal. 
If you sell a car and leave a set of jump leads in the trunk then they are gone with the car.

Off to get things started before it gets to hot!


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails - funny you should mention magnet therapy. I was just looking into it yesterday wondering if it might help!

CW - have a wonderful Wednesday with Belle!


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Wow I must have missed out somewhere along the way as my hubby does NOT know everything and even asks questions (sometimes dumb ones too). And nope he's not perfect but I love anyways lol
> 
> WAIT WAIT WAIT Stan my hubby KNOWS how to USE said vacuums and washing machines etc. Do you want some lessons?


 
Lessons: NO :shock: I'm happy with the bottle opener, cork removal tool, and the TV remote. I can saddle my horse so O/K in that department, but, any other lesson I may benefit from, feel free to make recomendations.:lol:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My new Grandson, Elijah, born at eleven O' clock last night..


----------



## Rancher6

Stan said:


> I'm happy with the bottle opener, cork removal tool, and the TV remote.


 
And that, in a nutshell, is the glue that holds the universe together.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Susan your mare looks happy
> Hunter I hope there is a good outcome on the foal also
> how is your pony
> WG I hope you have a good time with Kestrel
> 
> Tomorrow is Belle day I hope it does not rain
> I will be asking about the saddle


I hope all is well and the saddle arrives. Some of the things I do with Stella when not riding is kick a ball around and under her feet, she does not kick back though but it keeps her used to the unexpected. I also use an umbralla geting her used to that opening and closing, rubbing it down both sides of her and the next doors think both myself and my wife are nuts when we have both horses, the sun shining and we are wearing long rain coats and hats. Keeps the horses used to us looking strange. we also take them off and on, throw the coats over the horses even their heads and sit on their backs while putting the coats on and off. Another activity I do with stella while sitting on her is open a can of soft drink. The noise it makes can cause the horse to react so its good training for both the horse and rider.

A true story, a friend of mine was riding bare back on the beach a few months ago and while sitting on the back of her horse she opened a can of coke, the noise it made when being opened caused the horse to bolt to the side. My friend fell and broke her neck in the fall. She survived and has only recently had the cast and neck brace which was screwed into her head removed. It reminds one we have to keep working the horse in different ways to keep reminding it of its training, and to keep ourselves safe.

Enjoy your ride but if the saddle has not arrived, I found most horses will take a wide tree western saddle without causing them harm for a short period while awaiting the correct fit. Of course if the horse is very narrow in the shoulders a wide tree could be a little lose.

Cheers CW


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> My new Grandson, Elijah, born at eleven O' clock last night..



Congratulations Grandma!!!! He is a cutie patootie!


----------



## flytobecat

Adorable new Grandson! Congrats.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am literally aching to get him in my arms....NC trip coming soon.....thanks so much everyone.
I wish I could stop time and stay in these days forever....


----------



## Cacowgirl

SC-what a gem! Oh, they grow up so fast-enjoy going to see him.


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> My new Grandson, Elijah, born at eleven O' clock last night..


Congratulations Susan with the birth of your grandson Elijah 
he is very cute and precious


----------



## Country Woman

Today I hopefully will get some answers about the saddle 
We are going to clean out Belle's stall and I am going to 
work with her if its not raining 
Well bad news its raining so I am just going to groom her 
hopefully the weather will clear up


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hey all! It's been a long time since I've checked in. Just spent the last hour scanning over posts to see what's happening with everyone.

Grace, congratulations! She is just beautiful. I'm sorry about the trailer mishap and hope she will be on her way to fully recovering very quickly. 

Country Woman, I'm so very excited for you! Belle looks like the twin sister of the gelding Appy I have been riding in lessons for the last few months. I was never partial to Appys, and was always a draft horse person, but now Apps may be my breed of choice. The stables I ride at have several of them and I am in love with the breed. My appy lesson horse Nuggles has lots of spunk but is also the most sweetest and gentle soul. He is 21 years old. Belle has that same exact look in her eye that I see in Nuggles. When I first saw the pictures you posted of her with her ears pinned, my first thought was "I'd walk the other way so quickly and not turn back." But in the later pictures you posted, what a difference! She loves you. Can totally see it. I hope you are able to ride her soon. Too bad it is dragging on for them to get a saddle. Are you confident to try bareback maybe, just to finally ride her?

Maybe someone will have a suggestion for me. I have come so far in the last three months being back to riding (after nearly 30 years being away from it), had gained confidence, and lost my feelings of fear. I have been doing lessons once a week, and riding independently two days a week (I help at the stables in exchange for being able to ride this much). I was riding a few different horses for a while, but in the last month have used the same horse, Nuggles, because we developed such a strong bond, which borders and the instructors even noticed and made numerous mentions of this. He is always be so happy to see me show up. I groom him each time before riding him. I have learned how to do ground work with him. But the last few times I rode him were disappointing. He spooked one day when I was on him, and never having experience on handling a spooked horse before, I was a huge FAIL. I froze and didn't put in place anything I learned in case of an emergency/spook. I didn't fall off when he bolted with me, but as soon as he calmed down I was done and just had to remove myself from the situation. The anxiety was more than I could handle at the time. The next day that I went back, still feeling terrified, I didn't get the same vibe from Nuggles as I approached him. When I mounted him, he was uneasy, and I could not get him to do anything. The same thing happened the third time. I know it was me, and not him. He knew I was uneasy. I tried breathing and meditating before getting there. 

So, this is a long post already, but to make a long story short, I'm back to square #1, feeling like that intimidated woman that I was when starting up a few months ago, and I can't seem to get my mojo back. I want to just delve back into it, but the fright of him bolting with me is always on my mind. I feel I should take a breather for a while, but don't want to be away from it too long either, and end up losing what I have gained.


----------



## sharonm2245

im 40yrs and own a 16 month old gelding i would like to ask what is the legal distance he should be homed from a muck heap any advice welcomed x


----------



## Country Woman

I have to get the owners permission first before I ride 
I feel confident but my hubby is a nervous Nelly


----------



## maisie

Lost, if you keep on plodding along I'm confident that you will be comfortable again. The same thing happened to me at least once in the past couple of years when I fell twice as I was learning to transition from trot to canter.

If Nuggles is acting different towards you, he is sensing your nervousness. You can work on feeling confident and maybe just walk him in a really safe environment where he's unlikely to spook for a few rides. Or you can switch to a less reactive horse temporarily. Ask for the one they use for dead beginners. Take a step back and try to enjoy your rides.

My experience is that if I challenge myself less for a time, I can rebuild my confidence. I also find it helpful to ask my instructors to help me with techniques that will enable me to handle the situation if/when it repeats.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Thanks Maise for the suggestions,

The first horse they started me on when first beginning lessons there, I got bored with him very quickly and asked to ride one with more spunk and Nuggles was definitely that. I think you're right and that first guy would probably get me to be comfortable riding again. I had been strongly considering purchasing Nuggles (and couldn't wait to change his name too).

I was thinking the same, maybe get into more groundwork with before riding him again to hopefully regain confidence in each other.


----------



## Country Woman

I like a horse with more spunk, I always have 
but now as I am older I am more careful


----------



## maisie

I wasn't thinking of Lost permanently riding a less spunky horse. It's just in order to become comfortable again. As an "older" rider, I get more shaken up with falls and near misses. I can't stop pushing myself, but I can back up a bit, look at what skills I need to handle that scary situation and work on those. I also want to look forward to my rides so I try to make sure that I'm comfortable.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Maise, It is very much the same with me, getting shaken so easily, but even over small things. I was really rising above that for a few weeks and didn't have worrisome thoughts enter my mind when riding Nuggles...we were turning out to be the perfect fit. I have to get back to that mindset. I can't believe the things I'd accomplish riding when I was 17 and wouldn't give it a second thought or flinch. Now I put way too much thought into things



maisie said:


> I wasn't thinking of Lost permanently riding a less spunky horse. It's just in order to become comfortable again. As an "older" rider, I get more shaken up with falls and near misses. I can't stop pushing myself, but I can back up a bit, look at what skills I need to handle that scary situation and work on those. I also want to look forward to my rides so I try to make sure that I'm comfortable.


----------



## Hunter65

I think it may be a good idea to just step back a bit, ride the horse you are comfortable with until you can get back on Nuggles. I wish I had that opportunity, the times are getting farther and farther apart that I get shaken and am afraid to ride Hunter. But they still happen and I just have to steel myself and get on and ride, but for me if I don't then I should just sell him, which I am not going to do.
Just go with what you are comfortable with. I never thought I would get over being afraid of Hunter but now I look back, (Only last year) and I wonder what I was afraid of.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Maise, It is very much the same with me, getting shaken so easily, but even over small things. I was really rising above that for a few weeks and didn't have worrisome thoughts enter my mind when riding Nuggles...we were turning out to be the perfect fit. I have to get back to that mindset. I can't believe the things I'd accomplish riding when I was 17 and wouldn't give it a second thought or flinch. Now I put way too much thought into things



maisie said:


> I wasn't thinking of Lost permanently riding a less spunky horse. It's just in order to become comfortable again. As an "older" rider, I get more shaken up with falls and near misses. I can't stop pushing myself, but I can back up a bit, look at what skills I need to handle that scary situation and work on those. I also want to look forward to my rides so I try to make sure that I'm comfortable.


----------



## Country Woman

It is cool where I am 
I just want it to warm up


----------



## With Grace

So chilly here...did we skip summer and go into November? 

Susan - congrats on your gorgeous little grandson, you must be so thrilled!

Lost - Thanks! I do adore my mare, and she is on the mend. Was thinking about your confidence issue, and I can relate. The TB mare I used to lease (Grace) is the "Queen of Spooking." Every time I rode, I knew she would spook at something. If it snowed, she was spooky. Windy, spooky. Raining, spooky. Sees a mule at a horse show, spooky. After the first few, I began to regain confidence, because although she spooked, jumped, and bolted, I didn't fall off. I learned how to ride the spooks. I am a much stronger rider today that I would be had I not leased Grace and learn how to manage a spooky horse. Don't give up on Nugs, he has already forgotten he spooked with you.


----------



## With Grace

Went to the barn this morning. Kes was a little Mareish with me, kept turning her head away from me, then trying to get some love from me. I lunged her a bit today, she did fine, her fetlock wasnt swollen when I got there and it seemed fine when I left. Going to lunge a few more days before riding.


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

I think we all can relate to the "uneasiness, uncertainty" we have all experienced while riding. My age, weight gain and my mobility have all made me a wee bit wary. I can't afford to get hurt; only one paying the bills. I try to work my horse on the ground if I feel unsure, even if I am already riding. I just step off and let him work around me at a quiet walk or jog. It not only works the horse and keeps him moving, settling him but gives me a chance to rethink, relax, reassure, and remain safe. My two geldings are not big spookers but they still can have their moments. My second gelding, Moses, the gray, was very abused around his head and he tends to get nervous if you raise your hand to wave or swat a fly. He is much better and I have never regretted buying him unexpectedly at a sale barn. He won me over with his loving eye and willing heart.


----------



## With Grace

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> I think we all can relate to the "uneasiness, uncertainty" we have all experienced while riding. My age, weight gain and my mobility have all made me a wee bit wary. I can't afford to get hurt; only one paying the bills. I try to work my horse on the ground if I feel unsure, even if I am already riding. I just step off and let him work around me at a quiet walk or jog. It not only works the horse and keeps him moving, settling him but gives me a chance to rethink, relax, reassure, and remain safe. My two geldings are not big spookers but they still can have their moments. My second gelding, Moses, the gray, was very abused around his head and he tends to get nervous if you raise your hand to wave or swat a fly. He is much better and I have never regretted buying him unexpectedly at a sale barn. He won me over with his loving eye and willing heart.


Very good point - when feeling unsure, get off and work on the ground. This has not failed me yet. I even got off in the middle of a lesson, letting my trainer know I was feeling uneasy and that it wasn't a good day to ride. He's such a supportive trainer, telling me to trust my women's intuition.


----------



## maisie

I had a success of a sort this week. I was cantering and asked Louie, the old thoroughbred, to circle left. Somehow he managed to trip and early fell to his knees. I was thrown forward and must have lost my right rein because when he lurched up and set off, it was across his face and on the left. 

I sat back and told poor Louie to take it easy, reached my right hand forward to the left & tossed the rein back over his head. Then we stopped so he could be checked over.

Of course, my first thought was _"what did I do to make that happen?"_ but my instructor said it was just Louie, that he gets his feet tangled sometimes. Said I was doing some really fancy riding. I'm just glad that I kept my head and resolved the situation.

A scare that you handle builds confidence. Coming back from a scare that you didn't handle is a bigger accomplishment though.


----------



## With Grace

:lol:

Country Woman is offline and has left their carrot sack containing 395 carrots unattended!
Would you like to try to take some of Country Woman's carrots?


----------



## Country Woman

Hello everyone 
I went to see Belle today and Marc cleaned the stall I groomed her and then 
took her to eat some green grass
It was cool and windy 
am going back tomorrow


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hello fellow 40 plus people. Had a really good ride on the trail with my APHA gelding "Hawk" tonight just before sunset. It was a good day all around as I was able to ride 2 of my horses tonight. Have been on vacation for the past 12 days and the weather has been really co-operating. Happy riding all...


----------



## Country Woman

I wish it warm up some here


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Paintlover 
welcome here to this thread 
nice to meet you 
hope to meet your horses


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> :lol:
> 
> Country Woman is offline and has left their carrot sack containing 395 carrots unattended!
> Would you like to try to take some of Country Woman's carrots?


Brat :twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

I still have my carrots


----------



## Paintlover1965

Thanks Country Woman for the welcome words. Here's hoping you'll get some good weather soon. Went riding this afternoon with my daughter as she is finished college for the year. Hate to say it but the weather was fabulous-warm with a nice breeze. I think if things continue like this it will be a long hot summer. I have always wanted to visit British Columbia.


----------



## Hunter65

was a beautiful night tonight CW. Rode and lunged Hunter his owieis looking better. Supposed to heat up tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Poor Hunter his owies look so sore 
I went 2 times to the barn today. I lunged her in the afternoon 
and then took her out for some fresh grass 
this evening I went back to see Belle and as I was walking towards 
her she nickered to me. then I took her to the arena and lunged her for a bit then I let her off the line and she just followed me around 
then I took her back to the barn and groomed her and then brought her to the stall and gave her some hay and treats in her bucket


----------



## Hunter65

awe nice CW I love when they nicker


----------



## Paintlover1965

Agree with CW. Hunter's facial lesions look sore but thankfully, horses are tough.


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Brat :twisted:


If I'm anything, I'm a loyal friend...I didn't take the carrot:lol:


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - his poor little face...but it does look like its healing well!
CW - sounds like a perfect day with Belle, and if she is nickering then she is recognizing you and is happy to see you! I love when Kes does that, though yesterday and today she's been giving me the cold shoulder....I'm pretty sure she's upset that I've put her back to work!

Tomorrow I ride!!


----------



## Country Woman

That is true horses are tough but gentle 

any ways Belle is gentle


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace Good luck with your ride tomorrow 

I am going back to the barn on Saturday


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Good afternoon everyone. Thanks for your input!

Hunter…That’s what I will do if today I can’t get my mojo back with Nuggles…go right back to the old mellow original horse I started with. I’ve heard the same from so many other people, as what you mentioned…they look back at different circumstances, wondering what they were ever afraid of. I saw the pics of Hunter's sores...poor boy. Hope he mends very soon. 

Grace…did you or anyone else ever do extensive work with Grace to try and get her to be a little more “unspooky”? I found out Nuggles has been throwing people lately, and they are considering not using him as a lesson horse until they do more work with him to get him over his spooking issues. I wonder, if that’s the nature of a horse to be spooky, can they really overcome it? What exactly did you do to ride out the spooks with Grace? Did you go into each ride expecting her to spook, bolt, and whatever else, and have it in mind to be prepared to act? My instructor told me not to let those thoughts enter my mind, because horses can read our minds, and I will be doomed. For me, I have to think of everything and prepare, and be ready. 

Weathered…yes, my plan today is, when I approach Nuggles to groom him, if I get uneasy vibes, I won’t ride. Definitely, if it starts out not on a good note, that means the ride won’t go well either, I have found in my case. I love doing the groundwork with him anyway as a way to bond stronger. I am dealing with the same worries…monthly college tuition bills for two kids, other expenses…must pay, can’t afford a serious injury and be down! It makes me much more careful and cautious.

Maise, I am glad that wasn’t a terrible mishap and you were both okay. You are so right about how handling the scares can make you feel accomplished and gain better experience. I feel pretty proud of myself for being an inexperienced rider who was able to avoid falling from a runaway and bucking horse. It was VERY hard to stay on him. The instructors prepared me verbally what to do in the start of my lessons in an instance like that. But you can really never understand how it fees, or how to prepare, until it really happens. I didn’t do a single thing that I was told to do when he bolted (couldn't think straight!), but now that I know what happens and how it feels, I think I’ll be able to do what’s necessary, one rein stop etc. etc., next time.

Country Woman..love following your story. She just loves you!

So, I am off to ride Nuggles again, one last attempt. I have my mojo back and am intent on making this a successful day with him. Before he spooked, I was working on perfecting trotting him through an obstacle course, and that’s where I really hope to, and think I can, pick up from successfully this time. We’ll see

I have one last question for all of you. It’s getting pretty hot here in Vermont already. What are the most comfortable types of riding apparel you wear in the heat? My feet and head get especially warm when riding in the sun, so I need a new summer helmet and footwear (Western for now). What types and brands are good?


----------



## Country Woman

We are going to hopefully find a saddle soon I hope 
the owners are low on cash


----------



## Foxhunter

Busy, busy and busy some more.

Weather has changed from one extreme to the other. Bright sum and temperatures in the 80's which is plenty hot enough for me.

The youngsters are all going well. I have been long reining them out along the roads. Nothing like meeting big tractors with silage containers in narrow lanes to find out just how bold the youngsters are! They look but squeeze by with inches to spare. The tractors stop and to start were turning the engines off but now the babies are passing with engines running and taking it all as 'the norm'

I have been up early to get the cooler part of the day - usually this means I have a siesta at lunch time but somehow that hasn't worked out.

Most of the tubs and baskets are planted - now the watering begins. Veggies that have been planted for weeks are finally appearing with the sun. 

Even the dogs found it to hot today. The Foxhounds have discovered the joys of the pond and will go and wallow in there for ages, of course, they come out and either rub against us just to share the coolness of their wet coats.

Off to a barbecue and feel fit to eat them out of house and home.

I have all the windows open and a nice breeze is blowing through the house hope it keeps going all night.

Take care.


----------



## maisie

> It’s getting pretty hot here in Vermont already. What are the most comfortable types of riding apparel you wear in the heat?
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page292/#ixzz1vuKwmev9


You might ask over in the horse riding section. There's a sub-section for questions about clothing. Also, I think SmartPak has "feet-cooling" socks or inserts. They've got about everything you could dream of (and many things you'd never dream of) for horses & riding.


----------



## With Grace

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Grace…did you or anyone else ever do extensive work with Grace to try and get her to be a little more “unspooky”? I found out Nuggles has been throwing people lately, and they are considering not using him as a lesson horse until they do more work with him to get him over his spooking issues. I wonder, if that’s the nature of a horse to be spooky, can they really overcome it? What exactly did you do to ride out the spooks with Grace? Did you go into each ride expecting her to spook, bolt, and whatever else, and have it in mind to be prepared to act? My instructor told me not to let those thoughts enter my mind, because horses can read our minds, and I will be doomed. For me, I have to think of everything and prepare, and be ready.


To be honest, apparently she calmed down once I started leasing her and we bonded. She used to throw people off with the spookies, and was kind of known to buck a rider off. Now, I did not know this going into my lease, I learned it from several people along the way. She was used as a lesson horse, and that's how I met her. I rode her for my lessons, then my trainer let me come out a couple times a week just to ride her. When we bonded I decided to lease. Since I ride in a Dressage saddle, I can only tell you how I ride out the spooks English style...I have never ridden Western so I don't know if this will apply. But, I reminded myself constantly to "sit deep" and let my weight go down into my legs and into my heels. This kept me balanced and secure in the saddle, because I knew sometime during the ride she was going to spook at something. She's a hotter OTTB, it's pretty much her nature. That being said, that energy, harnessed and managed in the show ring made her magical. The judges can't help but notice her, and if she didn't spook, she placed top two in each class. I showed her twice and she was in the ribbons all 6 classes. Gosh, reading over this she sounds like a nightmare, she really isnt, I love that mare! She taught me so much, spookies and all, she made me a better rider.


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> We are going to hopefully find a saddle soon I hope
> the owners are low on cash


hmmm, this makes me wonder if said saddle will ever show up. They are accepting your lease monies, but can't get the horse a saddle so that you can ride? To be honest, a used saddle, in schooling condition, on Craigs List is not very expensive. I don't mean to be a downer, but they seem to be dragging their feet.


----------



## With Grace

I almost forgot to update on Kes. We rode today! After 3 weeks off she was a little hot, but she listened, and we walked most of the ride with some trotting here and there and worked on leg yields. I rode in a single jointed snaffle, which she mouthed and chewed the whole time, going to swap it out next ride for a french link or even my pelham (which we will be showing in for Hunter Pleasure.) 

Her leg wasn't warm when I left, and no puffiness! I'm optimistic we are over the injury.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> To be honest, apparently she calmed down once I started leasing her and we bonded. She used to throw people off with the spookies, and was kind of known to buck a rider off. Now, I did not know this going into my lease, I learned it from several people along the way. She was used as a lesson horse, and that's how I met her. I rode her for my lessons, then my trainer let me come out a couple times a week just to ride her. When we bonded I decided to lease. Since I ride in a Dressage saddle, I can only tell you how I ride out the spooks English style...I have never ridden Western so I don't know if this will apply. But, I reminded myself constantly to "sit deep" and let my weight go down into my legs and into my heels. This kept me balanced and secure in the saddle, because I knew sometime during the ride she was going to spook at something. She's a hotter OTTB, it's pretty much her nature. That being said, that energy, harnessed and managed in the show ring made her magical. The judges can't help but notice her, and if she didn't spook, she placed top two in each class. I showed her twice and she was in the ribbons all 6 classes. Gosh, reading over this she sounds like a nightmare, she really isnt, I love that mare! She taught me so much, spookies and all, she made me a better rider.



I honestly don't know how you stay in, in an english saddle. I would be on the ground. I find a western a little easier but my Aussie saddle is the best. It has polys on it so I just brace against those. Hunter has only bucked 3 or 4 times but I was so glad I had my saddle. We were riding a canter on a trail one time and he did an abrupt sharp left into the trees. I always am prepared when riding but I do say those polys kept me in. The girl behind me had her horse follow and while her horse turned she kept going straight - right outta the saddle. She was riding western but I don't she was a very good rider and was not prepared at all.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> hmmm, this makes me wonder if said saddle will ever show up. They are accepting your lease monies, but can't get the horse a saddle so that you can ride? To be honest, a used saddle, in schooling condition, on Craigs List is not very expensive. I don't mean to be a downer, but they seem to be dragging their feet.


I agree, I think they are stalling. I wish I still had my old aussie because I would let you borrow it.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

CW: I am about to send you my old saddle. 
Grace: AWESOME. I am glad you got to ride Kes!!
Hunter: His face looks lots better.
Lost in the woods: I am pleased to meet you!


I am taking Sophie to my friends arena for what will be her 12th ride. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Foxhunter

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Grace…did you or anyone else ever do extensive work with Grace to try and get her to be a little more “unspooky”? I found out Nuggles has been throwing people lately, and they are considering not using him as a lesson horse until they do more work with him to get him over his spooking issues. I wonder, if that’s the nature of a horse to be spooky, can they really overcome it? What exactly did you do to ride out the spooks with Grace? Did you go into each ride expecting her to spook, bolt, and whatever else, and have it in mind to be prepared to act? My instructor told me not to let those thoughts enter my mind, because horses can read our minds, and I will be doomed. For me, I have to think of everything and prepare, and be ready.


Hi there from across the pond.
I have had many spooky horses - several of which were so sharp they could disappear up their own backsides!

One horse a TB jump racer, was so bad that I would give him 10 points - he would generally loose 8 of them before he had got to the mounting block! He would even spook at a butterfly!

What I always do with the spooky horse is to make them face whatever they spook at and go forward to it until they are touching it. I do not get angry, I am just very determined, and do not care if it takes me an hour to get them to do it. In the end they realise that it is not worth spooking because they will have to get right up to it.

William - the horse I mentioned, was always 'sharp' but as he got fitter and realised that playing the idiot dod not pay, he was coming back with plus points. First time this happened I was riding with another young girl and we were only yards from the stables when she said "William is still on plus 1" 
"Want him to loose it?" 
All I did was to lean forward and not particularly loudly say"BOO" in his ear and he leapt 3 feet vertically! 

I do not believe that 'sacking out' works. Yes, the horse does get use to polythene bags on sticks being wafted over them but that is different to meeting a bag blowing down the trail. 
Being determined is the answer.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> hmmm, this makes me wonder if said saddle will ever show up. They are accepting your lease monies, but can't get the horse a saddle so that you can ride? To be honest, a used saddle, in schooling condition, on Craigs List is not very expensive. I don't mean to be a downer, but they seem to be dragging their feet.


My husband seems to agree 
he is giving them an other week. If we could afford it we would 
buy the saddle 
she has high withers


----------



## Country Woman

hey Susan I may take you up on your offer


----------



## Hunter65

Here is one, for high withers too

Western Saddle


----------



## Susan Crumrine

the one I have is not for high withers and you will need stirrups,..are you in Canada? Is it very expensive to ship there?
You are welcome to it.

Here is a picture. Before we left for my friends arena.... Sophie was so good that I actually loped her for her first time.
She lopes beautiful! I was alone so no mounted pics, but maybe next time.


----------



## Country Woman

this is Belle


----------



## Country Woman

Here is another one of Belle


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone....so excited for a three day weekend.

The place where I board Izzy has Friday night trail rides. The owners and the boarders all gather at 6:00pm and ride the trails around the farm. There were 6 of us tonight. It was the longest ride I have Izzy on since I bought her. I am slowly getting her back in shape.

She was in a real hurry to get back to the barn when she saw it and I had to turn her in circles to get her to slow down but all in all I was really pleased. Especially since we encountered lots of deer and she didnt seem bothered by it.

CW: i don't think it is fair that you have been paying for a horse for almost a month and you can't ride her. Maybe they will let you come and groom her and lunge her for free until they get a saddle.

Izzy has high whithers as well, and it is not that difficult to get a saddle to fit. I use a shim that sits under the saddle and keeps it off her whithers. It is not a perfect solution but it works. I think I only paid $35 for the foam shim. Maybe you could look into one of those.


----------



## Country Woman

I am giving her to the end of the month to get a saddle 
I am going to ask a friend if I could borrow her saddle 
or ride her bareback. 
If I could afford the saddle my self I would buy it


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> Awe Poor Hunter his owies look so sore
> I went 2 times to the barn today. I lunged her in the afternoon
> and then took her out for some fresh grass
> this evening I went back to see Belle and as I was walking towards
> her she nickered to me. then I took her to the arena and lunged her for a bit then I let her off the line and she just followed me around
> then I took her back to the barn and groomed her and then brought her to the stall and gave her some hay and treats in her bucket


CW, you are having fun making her 'your' horse! She's attached to you for sure! When you start riding her, she's gonna think, "Who are you and where did that nice CW lady go???" LOL


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, sorry for the double post - but maybe the owners would let you save up the lease payment and buy the saddle yourself. In other words, 2 months' lease payment should get you a used saddle, you're able to ride and they don't have to fork over cash. I wondered at the start of your lease whether they'd be using your lease money to buy a saddle, or just fritter it away and make you wait forever because you're so nice and you like this horse so much. They haven't lived up to their end of the bargain but maybe if you used your lease money to buy the saddle they'd agree to that. 

Good luck, CW - I'm sure you're getting frustrated!


----------



## Country Woman

I have a lead on a saddle all I have to do is pay for the postage and buy 
stirrups


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Mais, thank you. Will check out that section of the forum, and will be on my way to look at this SmartPak line as well 

Grace, that’s exactly what my instructor told me, when it happens, if it happens again, sit deep. I have a hard time getting this down, but I know it will come with time. What wonderful accomplishments you had with Grace in the ring. You must have been so proud of yourself and her. Looking forward to following you in the show circuit with your new lovely! So glad her leg is better

Hunter…I’m with you. Never rode an English saddle, but will soon as my instructor requires all of her students to learn both, as well as ride bareback. The look of the English saddle intimidates me, but I would so much love to learn English as I love everything about it. Love the security of the Western Saddle.

Thank you Susan Crumrine…nice to meet you as well. Hope your ride with Sophie went well!

Foxhunter, thank you. That’s what my instructor did to Nuggles the day he spooked, and she had me take him over there as well. I felt so sorry for him. He was such a big baby lol. We had only a matter of minutes to try that at the time though. 

CountryWoman…I love Belle! Need to post a picture of Nuggles, my lesson horse. He has the same exact colorings and markings as Belle, especially now with his winter coat shedding and the white “specks” coming out more. You know, you’re very patient and kind, you love that horse, and they are taking advantage of those facts it seems to me. Most people would be making a lot of noise over the owner dragging her feet with getting you a saddle. That is totally unacceptable for her to put this off! How about if you and the other person leasing Belle chip in together and get your own saddle? And tell the owner you are buying your own saddle, and so you will deduct that amount from your next month's lease payment. Maybe find a used one at a tack sale or eBay or Craigslist at a deep discount?


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Yesterday was another fail with Nuggles. As soon as I went to pasture to get him, he had this look in his eye. I tied him to start grooming, and he kept moving away from me....normally he loves grooming. They said he has been uneasy with everyone. I spent the whole hour lesson with him on the ground grooming him, then lunging, and trying to bond with him again, but he just isn't the same horse I started out with. The horse trainer is going to do more work with him over the next few weeks and he will be vet checked as well.

I was considering leasing him to buy for a while. He was perfect for me. This is such a disappointment. I hope they figure out what is wrong with him and can get him back on track.

I will start lessons on a Morgan on Tuesday who is new to me and to them too.


----------



## Foxhunter

*CW* I would not expect either as an owner not if I was leasing to pay for a horse that I could not ride. Seems like a con to me.

If anyone wanted to come here and groom a horse, lead it out for grass and pay me for it I would be more than grateful!

*LITW* Some horses, and William the horse I mentioned earlier, was one of them, will frighten themselves just by the way they are. When they are like this you have to be very firm with them and make them very respectful of you by correcting firmly everything they do wrong.

There are a lot of reasons he could have changed and misalignment is one of them. 

It is good to ride different horses, makes you more of a rider.

Hot here but a stiff breeze with it. Taking things a bit easy today. I came in at lunch time. Put the telly on and fell asleep. Woke up three hours later. I had been up since 4.30 so not surprising. 

Need to go loose them hound pups, their latest game is to drag all the washing off the rotary drier in the garden. I was trying to tidy up around the greenhouses. Getting the trays stacked away, clearing the rubbish and sorting things out, gave up with all the four legged assistance I was getting.

Had to laugh, there is a turkey hen in the garden in a run, she has chicks with her and when the hounds went to look she really took a chunk out of Dungeon's nose. He sure did scream!
We hatched some other turkey eggs in the incubator and as luck has it, the mama turkey has taken those with her own so that saves us some work. 

Off to get some things done.


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> the one I have is not for high withers and you will need stirrups,..are you in Canada? Is it very expensive to ship there?
> You are welcome to it.
> 
> Here is a picture. Before we left for my friends arena.... Sophie was so good that I actually loped her for her first time.
> She lopes beautiful! I was alone so no mounted pics, but maybe next time.



She is so pretty!


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> Hey everyone....so excited for a three day weekend.
> 
> The place where I board Izzy has Friday night trail rides. The owners and the boarders all gather at 6:00pm and ride the trails around the farm. There were 6 of us tonight. It was the longest ride I have Izzy on since I bought her. I am slowly getting her back in shape.
> 
> She was in a real hurry to get back to the barn when she saw it and I had to turn her in circles to get her to slow down but all in all I was really pleased. Especially since we encountered lots of deer and she didnt seem bothered by it.
> 
> CW: i don't think it is fair that you have been paying for a horse for almost a month and you can't ride her. Maybe they will let you come and groom her and lunge her for free until they get a saddle.
> 
> Izzy has high whithers as well, and it is not that difficult to get a saddle to fit. I use a shim that sits under the saddle and keeps it off her whithers. It is not a perfect solution but it works. I think I only paid $35 for the foam shim. Maybe you could look into one of those.



I have a shim too. I had it for my old Aussie saddle. CW if you want to use it you are welcome to it.


----------



## Country Woman

CountryWoman…I love Belle! Need to post a picture of Nuggles, my lesson horse. He has the same exact colorings and markings as Belle, especially now with his winter coat shedding and the white “specks” coming out more. You know, you’re very patient and kind, you love that horse, and they are taking advantage of those facts it seems to me. Most people would be making a lot of noise over the owner dragging her feet with getting you a saddle. That is totally unacceptable for her to put this off! How about if you and the other person leasing Belle chip in together and get your own saddle? And tell the owner you are buying your own saddle, and so you will deduct that amount from your next month's lease payment. Maybe find a used one at a tack sale or eBay or Craigslist at a deep discount?  

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page294/#ixzz1vzlbh300

I know they are having money problems so I have to wait til the end of the month
so far I am the only one leasing Belle. I have a feeling no one else wants her 
I told my husband I just don't want to groom and lunge I want to ride too


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter thank you so much 

Marc has a feeling about this too the mother does not seem friendly 

I told him If I don't start riding soon I 
will have to look else where


----------



## Paintlover1965

CW hope you can sort out the saddle issue soon as the good weather is fast approaching. It already feels like summer where I live. Had wicked thunderstorm last evening with high winds and the power was out for 3 hours and it's only May!


----------



## Country Woman

yesterday it was very warm but it was cloudy


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-sorry to hear no saddle yet! You are paying the full lease fee & not being able to ride? Do you know how long ago Belle was last ridden? Or did the owner buy Belle & never get a saddle for her? sounds a little strange,eh?


----------



## Country Woman

from what I was told Belle was left behind by her previous owner 
who owed money so the daughter took her on mean while the owners have 7 other horses, as well The last time Belle was ridden was last summer 
I only half lease her for 3 days a week


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-sure do hope you can get to ride pretty soon. With 7 horses I can see where $$ could be tight, but they did offer Belle as a riding horse, so they should provide a WELL-fitting saddle, so you can ride. And a pad, bridle, etc.


----------



## With Grace

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Grace, that’s exactly what my instructor told me, when it happens, if it happens again, sit deep. I have a hard time getting this down, but I know it will come with time. What wonderful accomplishments you had with Grace in the ring. You must have been so proud of yourself and her. Looking forward to following you in the show circuit with your new lovely! So glad her leg is better


Lost - yep, I was so proud of her, so was my trainer, who also owns her. She looks gorgeous in the ring. I miss spending time with her, no one has taken over my lease, and the rumor is she is going to go up for sale. I wish I could afford to board two horses, I'd love to just keep her as mine for the rest of her life. 

Sorry to hear Nuggles is still upset. I wonder if something happened to him sometime in his life that he is regressing back to an old behavior? A thought occured to me that he could be in pain somewhere, and this is how he is letting you know. Ulcers? Thrush? Just ideas, but I know those two things affect their moods among other things.

I have to say I'm a little excited for you to ride the Morgan, since I'm pretty partial to them. If it's anything like Kes, and the other Morgans I have ridden, you're going to have a great riding experience.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> If I'm anything, I'm a loyal friend...I didn't take the carrot:lol:


 
I tried and failed :shock:


----------



## Hunter65

Well gorgeous day today. Hunters face is getting somewhat better - can't ride cus bridle rubs owie. He now seems to be off somewhere on his front end. BO wasn't there when I lunged him so I asked her to when she gets home. Just awaiting response. Finally he almost shedded out YAY!!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> from what I was told Belle was left behind by her previous owner
> who owed money so the daughter took her on mean while the owners have 7 other horses, as well The last time Belle was ridden was last summer
> I only half lease her for 3 days a week


 
Don't ride her bare back until you have ridden in a saddle She may be fine at ground work but it is a big change once on her back.

On the other hand she may have the same disposition as Stella. Gives the impression of being a little spooked but is fine.

As for length of time without being ridden. Last year Stella was sick for three months before christmas and at christmas I had a heart attack and so another three months went by. Six months in all without being ridden, Stella was fine, the under laying problem was the nerve bag sitting on her back and my friends who were dead scared I would have another attack fall off the horse dead, wayout back, and spoil there ride. I told them just to bury me where I fell and have another wine.

Stella was a horse that spooked at any thing and had caused me some stressful moments at times. I taught her, her safe place that is to give me her head all the way around to my boot, both sides. In that position all she can do is turn in a tight circle. I also put my weight down into the back of the saddle which also signals her to stop. I give her a scratch on the cheek and a kind voice as a reward. That teaching has taught her the horse killing plastic bag won't hurt her because she is in her safe position. And so am I!!!. She is under perfect control. I use this method when ever she gets an adrenlin rush and it re-directs her. Tried it on my wife once, thats when the fight began.:shock: Could not get the bit to fit.

On a more serious note I mentioned earlier about my friend who suffered serious injuries from falling bare back when the horse spooked. It did happen no joke.

No matter how much we love our horses, and trust them, the bomb proof horse has not been trained yet, for the instinct to survive is paramount in all animals. Including us. CW first ride in a saddle, western,or stock, if you can.
Keep loving that horse they give back more than they take.


----------



## Country Woman

I got the ok to ride Belle bare back soon 
the owner has a bridle and saddle blanket 
we are going to try some saddles around the barn


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you for the advice Stan 
I am going to let the owner ride her first 
then take it from there 
They may be saving the lease checks to buy the saddle


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Grace, the owners of the stables I do lessons and trail ride at own mostly all Morgans or Morgan/cross, as well as a Quarter horse and three Appys. They have always been very partial to Morgans and use them for all of their shows. I have never ridden one or even dealt with one, but am very excited about it. She knows we are looking to lease or lease/to/purchase, and thinks the one she is starting me on Tuesday will be one that is a good match for me. He is black and has a star....just gorgeous! Makes me think of Black Beauty. I love their faces...they kind of have a sweet baby look. 

In the meantime, they told me I can show up and do groundwork with Nuggles whenever I'd like. I enjoy working with him and it's helping them too.

CountryWoman, can you line up a trainer, or someone who has been familiar with Belle and knows how she rides, for the first time, or first few times you ride her? Especially if you're going bareback. Someone else said it...I think Foxhunter...that woman who owns him has it made...someone paying her to do groundwork and groom a horse she owns.


----------



## Ladytrails

I agree with you, Stan, that bareback is another matter entirely as to how it feels for the horse, and should be saved for after CW has a chance to ride with a saddle for the security they offer.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I am beginning to think I need a saddle too

I went to see Belle this evening too 
I think it was too much for me. I lunged Belle 
and I took her out for grass then I groomed 
her ad then brought her to her stall


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Yes I am beginning to think I need a saddle too
> 
> I went to see Belle this evening too
> I think it was too much for me. I lunged Belle
> and I took her out for grass then I groomed
> her ad then brought her to her stall


CW you demonstrate the comitment you have made to the horse and no doubt the horse is returning to you in bucket loads. One of the things I rely upon is Stella doing something just to throw me a curve and you know over the past couple of months she has changed. When I first brought her home I could go into the paddock and walk up put the rope on and go.

Then she changed and the games began. She decided she was going to be the boss and I would never know what she had instore for me. Every ride was and event with me threatening to shoot her. But now and again she would show me the real Stella, almost as if she was frightend to alow herself to trust in case I moved her on. That glimps of her real nature now and again is what kept me going with her. I also had a similar experence with Savannah so I had learnt to recognise some of the behaviours. My opinion is the horse goes through stages with a new owner untill it realises you intend keeping them. It can be 18 months or more.

I have read that a horse will only get attached to new owners around three times then it becomes a loner just going through the motions. If we look at our own lives and how bad relationships or experences sour our out look why not a horse as well.

Stella has changed and I believe part of that is she feels safe, and she only has one rider so the bond is growing. I will never change Stella for an other horse. She has to learn what I expect from her. I know it is there, now and again she drops her guard and shows me what she can do, along with demonstrating how anoyed at me she is when I make a mistake. We are training each other. :shock:

At this moment she is acting like an angel, butter would not melt in her mouth. The cattle drive is next weekend, it is the weekend the share milkers move farms, so as she is on top form now, I can't help but wonder what she has instore for me. Being the female of the species, (go on ladies roast me for that one) :lol:

Stay with it CW


----------



## Foxhunter

Hey Stan - you are one of the fe=w men I have 'spoken' to who talks sense about the females of this world - you admit to not understanding them! 
Males are far less complex the simple reason for this is because, at puberty, most of their brain cells migrate south! 

Not only is Stella a mare - she is also a redhead! To my way of training you have been doing it right, not getting into a fight but 'winning' by cunning.

Hot day here. I let the hounds out early (5 a.m.) I woke because it was hot and muggy. 
The weather is meant to change this week, I hope it doesn't because it is the Queen's jubilee (60 years) and many pageants and street parties have been organised.

Off to get things done. Catching up the young birds to take to the auction.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Good morning,

Something unexpected has come up and I'm torn about what to do. Someone wanted to surrender two of their horses to the horse rescue I volunteer at, but we don't have any additional space. So the woman is going to advertise giving them away for free online instead. I am strongly considering taking one of them. But I'm in my 40s, know only the basics of horse care, and have only ridden for 3 months. So I'm stalling. Yet I really want the boy. He is a beautiful 16h tall 13-year-old chestnut Morgan/Standardbred who appears a bit underweight and the woman said she thinks he has ulcers but other than that supposedly no health issues. He has only ridden English, and I have never learned English...only Western for now. I spent an hour with him on the ground this morning and he is the sweetest love bug. As soon as my husband and I approached the paddock, he came right out to us. We walked along the fence to look at the mare, and he followed us. I lounged him, groomed him, tried some trick training I'm learning with our rescue horses, and he is just the sweetest natured boy. We would have to board him somewhere, and I am concerned about the possible ulcer issues. I don't think I am ready to own, yet I think this is too good of an opportunity to pass up. I'm going to have my trainer go look at him with me next week and set up a vet check too. Am I crazy to consider this, given my inexperience and very little riding time? I wish I could take both of them, but the mare seems like a nervous wreck. This woman can't afford them, and she seems somewhat at witts end with her life circumstances, desperate to have them off her hands. I am concerned these two beauties will end up with kill buyers since she is just going to advertise them for free to a good home.


----------



## Country Woman

When I lunge Belle she goes really well then stops looks at me and licks her
lip and walks slowly to me. I then undo the clip and let her loose so she can run 
and play but when I walk she follows behind then when I stop she stops 
she stands there while I talk softly and pet her 
I am beginning to wonder if she has Natural Horsemanship training before 
Belle is very good horse 
I was talking to the owner yesterday and she is going to help me 
with her she is going to ride her first

When I first went to see Belle the owner held her and she did not seem
happy then I started to show interest in Belle and she seemed to change
she is putting on weight she nickers when I come and she knows I walk with a limp
and slows down 


Today I am going to the park for a picnic with my daughter and sisters


----------



## Country Woman

thanks for the encouragement Stan


----------



## Foxhunter

I do not allow horses to turn onto me when being lunged. They have to stop on the end of the lunge and then I walk to them. The reason for this is because I might want them to halt and then go forward again. If they get into the habit of always turning in it is difficult to get them to stay out.

Although licking lips is a sign of submission, it sounds as if she is dictating when she finishes her work.

There is no doubt that Belle looks a happier horse then in the first pictures!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Hey Stan - you are one of the fe=w men I have 'spoken' to who talks sense about the females of this world - you admit to not understanding them!
> Males are far less complex the simple reason for this is because, at puberty, most of their brain cells migrate south!
> 
> Not only is Stella a mare - she is also a redhead! To my way of training you have been doing it right, not getting into a fight but 'winning' by cunning.
> 
> Hot day here. I let the hounds out early (5 a.m.) I woke because it was hot and muggy.
> The weather is meant to change this week, I hope it doesn't because it is the Queen's jubilee (60 years) and many pageants and street parties have been organised.
> 
> Off to get things done. Catching up the young birds to take to the auction.


 
A redhead. I never put that together and it explaines it all, couple that to her strawberry blond mane and I'v got an explosive combination The get up and go of the readhead, and the why am i going from the blond side (another roasting)

Brain cells heading south. An't that the truth, and age is no limiting factor. But it must be remembered all boys and the ones that manage to survive through the riggors of courtship into manhood are the product of women, and traind by women, to obey her indoors. Women are to blame. (another roasting on its way)

Cheers foxhunter and all


----------



## Stan

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Something unexpected has come up and I'm torn about what to do. Someone wanted to surrender two of their horses to the horse rescue I volunteer at, but we don't have any additional space. So the woman is going to advertise giving them away for free online instead. I am strongly considering taking one of them. But I'm in my 40s, know only the basics of horse care, and have only ridden for 3 months. So I'm stalling. Yet I really want the boy. He is a beautiful 16h tall 13-year-old chestnut Morgan/Standardbred who appears a bit underweight and the woman said she thinks he has ulcers but other than that supposedly no health issues. He has only ridden English, and I have never learned English...only Western for now. I spent an hour with him on the ground this morning and he is the sweetest love bug. As soon as my husband and I approached the paddock, he came right out to us. We walked along the fence to look at the mare, and he followed us. I lounged him, groomed him, tried some trick training I'm learning with our rescue horses, and he is just the sweetest natured boy. We would have to board him somewhere, and I am concerned about the possible ulcer issues. I don't think I am ready to own, yet I think this is too good of an opportunity to pass up. I'm going to have my trainer go look at him with me next week and set up a vet check too. Am I crazy to consider this, given my inexperience and very little riding time? I wish I could take both of them, but the mare seems like a nervous wreck. This woman can't afford them, and she seems somewhat at witts end with her life circumstances, desperate to have them off her hands. I am concerned these two beauties will end up with kill buyers since she is just going to advertise them for free to a good home.


Lack of experence: Don't let that put you off. No one was borne riding a horse we all had to learn and it is an ongoing experence. One takes advice from others based on experence and builds on those foundations.
Both horses need help and if you can, then take them both spend time with them make your decision which one you want then sell the other. The nervious mare may need special attention but if in the same paddock may also be herd bound and displaying apprehension. Of course no one wants to take on the problems of a sick horse, but we are human and sometimes do the unexpected.


----------



## dee

Interesting weekend around here so far. Daughter was going to ride her little mare with a friend on what has been dubbed an 8-miler. (We live on a 1-mile section that had the road separating it from the next mile section closed, so it's two miles on each section of road, hence eight miles around.) Daughter learned several VERY valuable lessons - before they even left on their ride.

1. No matter how sweet a young mare can be, when she's in heat, she can be a real PITA.

2. When you have a greenbroke horse, you can't leave her in the pasture for months on end without the horse forgetting most of what she had learned, including NOT bucking under saddle.

3. Momma knows best after all.

4. Momma's horse, Dancer, formerly knows as the hell-bitc* mare, is a real sweetheart now that Momma has worked on her manners on the ground and in the saddle.

Yup, folks. Daughter's beloved mare has succeeded in unlearning all her nice training. She was fine in the round pen, and fine tacking up, and fine riding around near the gate to the lot. However, she was NOT fine when asked to ride across the yard to the road. She BUCKED for the first time ever. She also threw her head back and headbutted daughter, who can now thank her not-so-sweet mare for a chipped front tooth, and a bruise on her inner thigh from the saddle horn. Fortunately, Daughter didn't hit the ground, but she was badly shaken up mentally. 

Daughter's friend is actually my age, and has taken many a greenbroke horse to a finished state. She lunged the heck out of Nutmeg (daughter's horse) until Nutmeg was consistently submissive. Then, she mounted and rode her around the round pen...and Nutmeg became a pill all over again, and tried to toss her friend. Friend caught the warning signs before things got out of hand, and was able to nip it in the band. She could NOT get Nutmeg to soften and yield, nor would she back up. Friend tried to get her to back up from the ground, and Nutmeg tried to turn her butt to her and kick her. Needless to say, Nutmeg's round pen session was a long one.

Daughter was devastated, friend gave her a thorough chewing out for not working with Nutmeg as she should have. Daughter has promised to start working with her on a daily basis - working toward regaining her respect. 

Daughter was also disappointed that she couldn't go on the 8-miler, when I suggested that she take my Dancer. Daughter looked at me with HUGE eyes - "Are you KIDDING? She'll KILL me!"

Nonsense. A few moments in the round pen showed that Dancer has learned respect, and to listen to the handler. She didn't do the licking and chewing thing, nor did she drop her head - but she was calm and responsive, which was good enough for me.

Daughter saddled Dancer up, and climbed aboard. Dancer stood like a rock, which was a nice change from Nutmeg's fidgeting. Daughter and friend headed down the road, with friend laughing at her for daughter's nervousness. Dancer just had a long-suffering look on her face, but headed out without any fuss.

Daughter has decided she likes riding Dancer after all. At least, to a certain extent. Dancer has only one speed if you don't know exactly how to ask her for a higher gear. So, the 8-miler was accomplished at a walk, for daughter's part. Friend was riding a high spirited Paso Fino, so she would have to stop every so often to let daughter catch up.

Now Dancer is no longer called the hell-bit** mare by my daughter (that title is now reserved for her own horse!). Dancer is now "Mom's Pokey Old Mare." But that ride on my "Pokey Old Mare" is exactly what daughter needed to settle her nerves. And my "Pokey Old Mare" (who really isn't all that old) is also exactly what I need to take me down the trails. She's steady and safe, if a bit of a dead-head...unless you know how to ask for a faster gait, and at this point, I'm not going to explain the magic combination to daughter...she needs to slow down and re-learn the basics herself!

Sorry this post was so long, but I wanted to include the details so that my Dancer would get the credit she is due. Daughter's friend has fallen in love with my "Pokey Old Mare," and has said that the next time they go on an 8-miler, she will bring her slowest, steadiest mare, so they can ride together without having to play catchup. If daughter can get her horse back in line, maybe the three of us can ride together!


----------



## Hunter65

wow Dee sounds like a good lesson for your daughter. Glad she got on and rode though.

I got out to the barn today. looked in hunters paddock not there, looked in field, not there. Started to panic went into barn and he was in there by himself.

Texted BO why pony in barn, well apparently when I left him the field yesterday he snuck out under a gate decimated the hay shed and was caught by neighbors down the street. Thank goodness as there are 2 busy streets on either end of ours. Go him back put him in paddock, in the night he escaped yet again and was found in the hay shed. He is one smart pony and crafty as can be. sheesh.


----------



## Country Woman

very tricky how did he escape Hunter, was the fence down 
hope it won't happen again 

I had an family outing today with my 2 sisters, my daughter and my sisters 
children 
we all had a good time


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> very tricky how did he escape Hunter, was the fence down
> hope it won't happen again
> 
> I had an family outing today with my 2 sisters, my daughter and my sisters
> children
> we all had a good time



No he is pretty smart he will lay down and shimmy on his side under a fence. Too smart for his own good.


----------



## Country Woman

there must be a pony somewhere in him lol


----------



## Hunter65

Yep thats what we figure lol


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

*Lost* - Regarding your opportunity, I will begin by warning you that I am an eternal optimist. I also firmly believe that God gives us exactly what we need exactly when we need it. You were thinking about Nugs being the horse you may buy, so perhaps this horse was the one that was meant to be yours instead? The right personality in a horse is as important as his training, sounds like this guy has a great one. And you have a trainer to guide you through anything that comes up, so you won't be jumping into this without the help you'll need. Ready to join us crazies and learn English?:twisted:

*Dee* - Your Fancy sounds like just the right horse for your daughter to enjoy while she gets her mare back into training. Those honest, trustworthy horses are are incredible for confidence building!

*CW* - Sounds like you and Belle are bonding, and that things are going well for you! Hoping you will be riding very soon!

*Hunter* - OMG I would have had heart failure if my horse escaped!:shock: Those ponies are wiley creatures, arent they! Hope this isn't the beginning of a new fun game Hunter has learned.

I'm so pleased to share that Kes is doing great. Rode again today, she was hot and strong, but for some reason I have complete confidence on this horse, even when she's got huge amounts of "go" in her. Had hubby video my ride today and OHHHHH do I need my trainer to start back on lessons with me, I ride this horse so differently that I ride Grace, and my hands are all over the place. She needs half halts very often, and I'm not used to this, and all this half halting gives me very busy hands, looks just terrible. We rode again in a single jointed snaffle, and I am now convinced this just is not the bit for her. Am going to change out the bit tomorrow before I ride and try an oval link egg butt snaffle. She just chews and gnaws on the bit so much in a snaffle I'm wondering if its not comfortable for her lower palate. We shall see. But, after our ride, no heat, no swelling in her leg. Whoo hooo!

But our biggest gold star for the day came when hubby pulled the trailer out for me to get her comfortable with loading again. He opened the door, I led her up, holding my breath, and she just hopped up on in there, like nothing had ever happened. Walked to the front (its a three horse, so she had to walk all the way up to the front where the issue took place) and then stood up there looking at me like "so, where we goin' today?" I could have cried, I was just so thrilled with her. I unloaded her and went through it twice more to be sure this wasn't just a fluke. Same thing, walked right on up, and unloaded so great too. LOVE this mare.


----------



## Country Woman

I was just thinking could I use a bareback pad with stirrups for the time being


----------



## Country Woman

WithGrace congratulations with Kestrel


----------



## With Grace

Thanks CW!


----------



## Country Woman

your welcome With Grace


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> wow Dee sounds like a good lesson for your daughter. Glad she got on and rode though.
> 
> I got out to the barn today. looked in hunters paddock not there, looked in field, not there. Started to panic went into barn and he was in there by himself.
> 
> Texted BO why pony in barn, well apparently when I left him the field yesterday he snuck out under a gate decimated the hay shed and was caught by neighbors down the street. Thank goodness as there are 2 busy streets on either end of ours. Go him back put him in paddock, in the night he escaped yet again and was found in the hay shed. He is one smart pony and crafty as can be. sheesh.


Now who is the dumb animal. Can't even contain a horse. hahahah

A friend of ours horse when tied will work on the rope until it has undone the knot, then stand and wait and mayby move a yard or two. Just to demonstrate If I wanted to go I could. Horse, a much under estermated animal.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Now who is the dumb animal. Can't even contain a horse. hahahah
> 
> A friend of ours horse when tied will work on the rope until it has undone the knot, then stand and wait and mayby move a yard or two. Just to demonstrate If I wanted to go I could. Horse, a much under estermated animal.



Hahaha Hunter unties himself all the time.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all, havn't been on much this week, been licking my wounds and feeling stupid and sorry for myself. 

The week started great, (monday) I went to the barn lunged my horse and waited for my "trainer" (same guy who was "selling" me the horse.) to come to the arena. Lunging went great, he's a quick learner, he is green broke btw, didn't even know a mounting block or arena until I introduced it to him. 

The trainer rode him for me (I told him sale would be final upon seeing that he's at least broke to saddle. and yes I did leave a deposit.) Everything was beautiful, super well behaved, I had to walk next to the trainer because Valentino kept looking for me and trying to stop.

I brought him in, gave him a quick bath, put him in his stall, pulled out cash and told the "trainer" "I gave you $200, balance owing is 1300$, here you go." He said to me "OOOH nooo I said $15000 not $1500, that doesnt even cover his breeding fee!" I told him no way. 3 min later he said "i'll drop the price to 12k, best I can do, I don't want to break your heart I see how attached you two got already" Told him no, I refuse to pay 12k for a green broke paperless horse when he had told me $1500. Told me that I must have misheard him.......

He is a purebred Thoroughbred gelding, no papers, green broke, I asked him 3 times when he was brought in $1500!? yes hes going cheap said the trainer $1500, and when asked why so cheap, "he knows nothing" said the trainer.

He is being kicked out of the barn as trainer and caregiver and the BO is taking over, the horse was bred and raised by his brother (brother has both parents, so no breeding fee involved), he has nowhere to go (the trainer) except to one of his brothers that will give him a roof over his head. So because of him getting booted, the "trainer" tried to milk me for $$ thinking because im so attached already and so is tino, I would fork over 15k eyes closed.

I hate HATE people that try to take advantage of others, I was sick to my stomach for days after. I had someone with me who heard the same $$ quoted that I did, i'm not losing my marbles just yet lol. Made a mental note to get it in writing next time.....less chance of getting a broken heart and screwed that way. And there is the sad ending to my horrid week.

Time to horse shop again.....le sigh..


----------



## Hunter65

Fahntasia said:


> Hi all, havn't been on much this week, been licking my wounds and feeling stupid and sorry for myself.
> 
> The week started great, (monday) I went to the barn lunged my horse and waited for my "trainer" (same guy who was "selling" me the horse.) to come to the arena. Lunging went great, he's a quick learner, he is green broke btw, didn't even know a mounting block or arena until I introduced it to him.
> 
> The trainer rode him for me (I told him sale would be final upon seeing that he's at least broke to saddle. and yes I did leave a deposit.) Everything was beautiful, super well behaved, I had to walk next to the trainer because Valentino kept looking for me and trying to stop.
> 
> I brought him in, gave him a quick bath, put him in his stall, pulled out cash and told the "trainer" "I gave you $200, balance owing is 1300$, here you go." He said to me "OOOH nooo I said $15000 not $1500, that doesnt even cover his breeding fee!" I told him no way. 3 min later he said "i'll drop the price to 12k, best I can do, I don't want to break your heart I see how attached you two got already" Told him no, I refuse to pay 12k for a green broke paperless horse when he had told me $1500. Told me that I must have misheard him.......
> 
> He is a purebred Thoroughbred gelding, no papers, green broke, I asked him 3 times when he was brought in $1500!? yes hes going cheap said the trainer $1500, and when asked why so cheap, "he knows nothing" said the trainer.
> 
> He is being kicked out of the barn as trainer and caregiver and the BO is taking over, the horse was bred and raised by his brother (brother has both parents, so no breeding fee involved), he has nowhere to go (the trainer) except to one of his brothers that will give him a roof over his head. So because of him getting booted, the "trainer" tried to milk me for $$ thinking because im so attached already and so is tino, I would fork over 15k eyes closed.
> 
> I hate HATE people that try to take advantage of others, I was sick to my stomach for days after. I had someone with me who heard the same $$ quoted that I did, i'm not losing my marbles just yet lol. Made a mental note to get it in writing next time.....less chance of getting a broken heart and screwed that way. And there is the sad ending to my horrid week.
> 
> Time to horse shop again.....le sigh..



Oh no! Sorry to hear about this, especially when you were starting to bond. Some people make me just shake my head.


----------



## corgi

Country Woman said:


> I was just thinking could I use a bareback pad with stirrups for the time being


I wouldn't recommend ever using a bareback pad with stirrups. They tend to give the rider a false sense of security. Better to use one without stirrups in my opinion.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
hope all is well


----------



## Country Woman

no news on the saddle


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia- Im sitting here jaw dropped after reading your post. :twisted: Im so angry for you, what a horrible person to try and take advantage of you. A 15k green broke TB? I would have laughed out loud if I werent so stunned! You must be heartbroken, Im so sorry this has happened. I do believe he quoted you 1500 from the beginning, because no one takes only 200 deposit on a 15k horse. Did you get your deposit back???


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

*Stan* and *Grace*....Thank you! I really needed to hear all that you both said. I work at a rescue and have seen so many horses. But never have I had such a strong feeling of wanting a horse to be mine as I did with this guy. My instinct is telling me don't hesitate. It's funny you said consider taking both of them Stan. I wouldn't have considered it when we were there, but my husband is now of the mindset that he wants the gelding to be his, and I will be able to make the mare come around and be the horse I want her to be. We went back to this woman's farm this morning to see them and pleaded with her to hold off on advertising because we think we're going to do it. We brought over a few bales of hay and horse treats to help her get through another week to feed them. The mare was still the same...very nervous to the point I was afraid to approach her. The gelding was as sweet as he was the first time we saw him. We have an appointment with my instructor Thursday morning to go back and see them. I am going to ride the gelding. If she gives us even a little thumbs up, we will schedule a vet check, and if that goes well, we will seal the deal. I know there will be issues, such as the gelding with ulcers, and who knows what else may come up as these animals have gone hungry and probably without vet/dental care for some time. I guess I'll become a horse owner much sooner than I ever planned. I think it is meant to be, Grace!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Fahntasia...I am so sad to read about what happened to you. He really expected you to hand over that additional amount because you loved the horse. What if he comes back and agrees to his original offering? No one is going to pay that kind of money for this horse and he knows it. He will come crawling back, my prediction.

Grace, so happy to hear of yet another success with your new girl. Riding at a half halt with this gelding we want, I was told by his owner is necessary for his riders to know. It confuses the heck out of me what this even is, since I have only learned Western. My instructor said it sounds confusing, but once you actually try it, it makes much more sense, and it takes a lot of practice, and concentration, to get it right.


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Fahntasia- Im sitting here jaw dropped after reading your post. :twisted: Im so angry for you, what a horrible person to try and take advantage of you. A 15k green broke TB? I would have laughed out loud if I werent so stunned! You must be heartbroken, Im so sorry this has happened. I do believe he quoted you 1500 from the beginning, because no one takes only 200 deposit on a 15k horse. Did you get your deposit back???





LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Fahntasia...I am so sad to read about what happened to you. He really expected you to hand over that additional amount because you loved the horse. What if he comes back and agrees to his original offering? No one is going to pay that kind of money for this horse and he knows it. He will come crawling back, my prediction.


*Grace*: I was so stunned when I realized no way was I getting him, that I couldn't even argue with him. He took the heart right out of me.

I was thinking the same about the deposit, if he was in reality a $15000 horse I would have left 2k as a deposit not 200$....Yes I got the deposit back, but the week I spent on tino breaks my heart that it just wasn't meant to be. The money I spent buying things for him doesn't matter, i'll use it one day. This incident made me wiser that's for sure! 

Glad to hear Kestrel is doing great, so glad for you, don't worry about being a mama hen about her it's normal =)

*Lost: *He did expect it, I think I kind of shocked him with my immediate "no way am I paying 15k for a green broke paperless horse" comment. If he would call me tomorrow with the original price I would take tino in a heartbeat, he really wormed his way into my heart fast, never has happened before.

Did your instructer explain to you what a "half halt" is? it sounds harder then it actually is and is great for getting your mount collected and balanced, it's like a little check up "hey im about to ask you for something" or a "hey remember what we are doing" keeps the rider from being a "passenger" and more of a partnership. here's a linky: How to Perform a Half-Halt good luck with the horses, the gelding sounds a dream, and i'm sure the mare will warm up soon, they always seem to take a little longer


----------



## Country Woman

did the owner think this horse was a Triple Crown winner lol


----------



## Tejas

Is there a thread like this for people in their 20's ?


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

I'm fairly new here and not sure, but I wonder if most of the rest of the horseforum is for people in their 20's? lol
:wink:


Tejas said:


> Is there a thread like this for people in their 20's ?


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Fahntasia...I'm so sorry for your disappointment. I can totally understand it. I want this gelding so badly and if for some reason it isn't meant to be, I'm going to be crushed because like you, there have been very few horses I've come across yet where I feel like "this horse is the one for me". It is so hard when you have your heart set on something like this. I still think that guy is going to come back to you. He is testing you, wants to see how far he can get, I bet. Thank you for the explanation on the half halt. My teacher told me just that...it's much easier to do and sounds a lot harder than it is. Sounds like it will be a lot for me to coordinate :shock: The mare I'm concerned about. She scares me. My husband does not want to separate them, and he is right. It would be traumatizing for them to leave their home and separate from each other. The gelding might not be the same horse if he has to leave his love, and his home. 



Fahntasia said:


> *Lost: *He did expect it, I think I kind of shocked him with my immediate "no way am I paying 15k for a green broke paperless horse" comment. If he would call me tomorrow with the original price I would take tino in a heartbeat, he really wormed his way into my heart fast, never has happened before.
> 
> Did your instructer explain to you what a "half halt" is? it sounds harder then it actually is and is great for getting your mount collected and balanced, it's like a little check up "hey im about to ask you for something" or a "hey remember what we are doing" keeps the rider from being a "passenger" and more of a partnership. here's a linky: How to Perform a Half-Halt good luck with the horses, the gelding sounds a dream, and i'm sure the mare will warm up soon, they always seem to take a little longer


----------



## With Grace

Tejas said:


> Is there a thread like this for people in their 20's ?


Several of them have been started, but don't stay going for long...here's the latest, maybe you can keep it going!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/20-somethings-119230/


----------



## Tejas

Thanks! Ill try!


----------



## Fahntasia

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Fahntasia...I'm so sorry for your disappointment. I can totally understand it. I want this gelding so badly and if for some reason it isn't meant to be, I'm going to be crushed because like you, there have been very few horses I've come across yet where I feel like "this horse is the one for me". It is so hard when you have your heart set on something like this. I still think that guy is going to come back to you. He is testing you, wants to see how far he can get, I bet. Thank you for the explanation on the half halt. My teacher told me just that...it's much easier to do and sounds a lot harder than it is. Sounds like it will be a lot for me to coordinate :shock: The mare I'm concerned about. She scares me. My husband does not want to separate them, and he is right. It would be traumatizing for them to leave their home and separate from each other. The gelding might not be the same horse if he has to leave his love, and his home.


If it's meant to be, it will happen, not holding out though. You are very welcome to the half halt explanation, glad your trainer and I are on the same wave length heh heh =) 

Why does the mare scare you? is she "mean" or just cold? my old lease horse was cold as ice, took 5 months'ish to get her to warm up to me but was a dream after and soooo affectionate. I used to call her donkey face, because everytime she would see me she would suck up her lips and pin her ears lol!! Once she warmed up, she would call for me when I got to the barn and would "hug" after a good scratch.

Some of the greatest partnerships happen because of the trials that you go through together, don't let her scare you, remember it's the little things you do for them that they appreciate.  Chin up and try not too stress yourself out too much about the whole situation.


----------



## With Grace

Lost - the half halt seems to have lots of definitions, it's elusive! LOL! So, when I use it with Kes, its to let her know I'm about to ask for something, it could be changing gaits, slowing down, speeding up, halting, etc. I also use it to remind her to accept the bit. Yeah yeah dressage experts can scream at me all they want, but that's how she was trained, and thats what she needs - she needs a half halt every three to 5 strides to remind her to set her head and keep collection. Grace didn't need it as often, so I'm not so used to moving my hands so much, which makes for some busy hands!

I'm going to go find you a vid on it that I have found very useful


----------



## With Grace

Here you go...






Yep, it's a dressage trainer's explanation....


----------



## With Grace

And as that one starts to get too complicated, heres the more basic explanation


----------



## Country Woman

Marc and I are going to talk to the owner to see if we can comprimise


----------



## Rascaholic

Very nice video instructions! Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Country Woman

I could how ever ride Belle English


----------



## coffeemama

I am 42 and have only been riding for 3 years. Rode a little when I was very young. I ride hunters discipline but just took my 3rd dressage lesson this weekend. Just started over fences a few months ago. Was hoping to go to my first show ever this summer but my TB I ride in lessons has been lame on an off lately...not consistent enought to rely on him for going to a show  I have started to look for a new horse. I have a norwegian fjord pony but she's just a trail horse and has not training, otherwise. I have beenworking with her in arena but not an option for lessons or shows. Love riding..so therapeutic! Horses are now the center of my universe. I work so I can ride and cannot imagine a life without horses or riding. My life is finally complete.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Coffeemamma

Thanks for the videos Grace. We have been working on the half halt with Hunter (more so for my benefit, he knows it) but I didn't even know what it was called. When I get it right he rounds out so nicely and is much nicer to ride.


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome Coffeemamma =)

*CW:* you should have been riding her the day you handed them the first payment for her lease. There is absolutely no excuse that they could give you as to why there is still no saddle for her after nearly a month of leasing her. 

Either she cannot be ridden or, she can be ridden but they couldn't even be bothered to get her a saddle because they see how willing you are to just hang out with her and love on her. You should seriously consider holding back 2 lease payments and getting her a saddle, (of course letting them know what you are doing.)

Have they done her feet yet? When was the last time her teeth were done? I'm very happy for you that you are enjoying each others company so much, BUT I am also angry for you because it seems these people are playing on your heart strings. I hope things work out and the next post we see from you is "I rode Belle, and we had a blast!!"

Off to work folks, have a great day


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hey guys! I have been oh so busy lately, but wanted to share a picture or two of our Memorial day camping trip!


Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## texasgal

Aaarrrrrgh! I'm so behind on this thread.. I actually try to keep up even when I'm not posting, but just haven't this week.

Welcome to the newbies! The more the merrier.

CW .. I'm glad you and Belle are bonding, but I agree that it is time to hold the leasers' feet to the fire.. I think they are taking advantage of your good nature and the fact that you just enjoy spending time with her. Something needs to give.

Everyone else ... I'll have to catch up with all of you later.. I gather there are horses escaping, lameness back, crooked horse dealers, etc ... 

Hank is doing wonderful .. he's learned to sit, lay down, and roll over ... He sleeps in the bed .. (ugh .. why fight it!?!?!?) .. and has never missed a beat after being neutered.. I'll post pics later.. He's part of the family.

We're just busting our butts working on the back 2 acres trying to get it horse ready. The yearling "project" fell through .. so I've got another "thing" up my sleave.. more on that later..

Well, it's monday morning and I better get to work ...

*Later* !

~tg


----------



## texasgal

Love the pics, Susan! I love camping with the horses!


----------



## texasgal

Hank E. pics

Being Lucy's shadow









Him love his daddy....









Lookin' like a daschund.. lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Coffeemama 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

Fahntasia said:


> Welcome Coffeemamma =)
> 
> *CW:* you should have been riding her the day you handed them the first payment for her lease. There is absolutely no excuse that they could give you as to why there is still no saddle for her after nearly a month of leasing her.
> 
> Either she cannot be ridden or, she can be ridden but they couldn't even be bothered to get her a saddle because they see how willing you are to just hang out with her and love on her. You should seriously consider holding back 2 lease payments and getting her a saddle, (of course letting them know what you are doing.)
> 
> Have they done her feet yet? When was the last time her teeth were done? I'm very happy for you that you are enjoying each others company so much, BUT I am also angry for you because it seems these people are playing on your heart strings. I hope things work out and the next post we see from you is "I rode Belle, and we had a blast!!"
> 
> Off to work folks, have a great day


yes they have done her feet in increased her hay and grain 
My husband is going to talk to the father and see what will happen 
Marc agrees we should not pay until we get a saddle 

I am upset that they don't have a saddle yet


----------



## Foxhunter

Still hot this side of the pond. I do not do heat very well - humid heat that is!

Dogs are uncomfortable with it being so hot, they lay up in the shade still panting like mad.

Nellie has a very thick wiry coat that does not strip out well so I clipped her out yesterday evening. Seal my Border Collie always has a trace clip in the early summer and autumn, this time I clipped her right out - she looks a bit like the dog in the video!





She doesn't care she is cooler. Has been running around like a two year old.

More later, supper has arrived = Fish and chips!


----------



## texasgal

Foxhunter ...What is "hot" ?


----------



## Hunter65

I'd like everyone to meet my new Pony


----------



## texasgal

LOL ... poor baby .. makin' fun of his superior intelligence ...


----------



## texasgal

I'm off tomorrow am horse-shopping with my bff.

We are going here:

Foundation King Ranch quarter horses for sale Stallion Services in Texas

Whoot!

Hopefully I'll have lots of pics when we get back..


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Overcast today, but was perfect for riding (I don't know about the rest of you, but I get sooo hot riding, I end up stripping off layer after layer in the arena). I went and changed my dressage bridle into a Pelham bridle (I know, how goofy but it was the only bridle I had without a bit on it right now). Had much more control in the pelham, but she's about an inch behind the vertical with it, and I don't know how to correct that, and she also wasn't working from her hind and was hollow. Got her working long and low to try and engage the hind, worked for a little bit, then right back to hollow. Need my trainer to help me out with this issue, I'm too green to figure this out on my own. We did canter yesterday and today, which is good for me. If I don't canter I start to build up a mental block that I can't and its a hard thing for me to get over. 

Coffeemomma - welcome! We need pics of your pony, please!

Texas - Hank is darling, I can't blame you for letting him in the bed, snuggle pups are the best. So what happened to the "project?"

Susan - great pics! Where did you go with the horses? Would be so much fun to go horse camping, wish everyone on here lived closer to me, I have no one that would be interested in doing that around here.

Hunter - LOL at your new poster pony! Is he still escaping?

CW - Do you chat with others at your barn? You may be able to learn a little more about Belle that way. I learned a ton about Grace that way, just conversations about the horse and different perceptions of her. It helped me a lot to know how other's saw her.

Well, no riding now until Friday (I can only ride when both my boys are in school) but am now going to go research more bits to see what the problem is with Kes and the pelham (did I mention she has hated 4 of the snaffles I've tried so far as well?) Trial and error time.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Texasgal: I want to go!!!! please take lots of pictures.

With Grace: That is Ceaser Creek state park. We are lucky here in Ohio we have some wonderful state bridle trails...


----------



## Foxhunter

texasgal said:


> Foxhunter ...What is "hot" ?



WHat would be cool to you! 

Anything from the high 60's is to hot for me.

I do not sweat easily, only a few beads on my forehead if I am lucky so I just roast inside. 
When I stayed in VA it was comfortable, if humid, but there were storms most nights so the air was clear in the mornings. I then made a BIG mistake and went to NC - temperatures were in the 100's and humidity 98% 

I was promised that staying with friends in Idaho that it never got hot there, 5,500 feet up in the Rockies, sounded great. 
They lied. Temperatures were up in the 100's but it was accompanied with stiff breezes and a dry heat which was more bearable.

I had to change planes at Salt Lake City and walked out of the airport through revolving doors and felt the heat from above and reflecting off the sidewalk and walked straight back into the airport!

It was humid today makes it seem hotter.


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> I'm off tomorrow am horse-shopping with my bff.
> 
> We are going here:
> 
> Foundation King Ranch quarter horses for sale Stallion Services in Texas
> 
> Whoot!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of pics when we get back..



Eeeeeeeeee how exciting :thumbsup:

Can I come???? Can I??? Can I????


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone I do talk with other people about Belle 
and One person has never seen any one ride Belle but she has only been there 
since December 
the owner says she has ridden her last year


----------



## Fahntasia

Grace: Does kes give to the bit easily when you get her to collect? If not be a bit more forceful, release once she has the desired headset and she should be right on target.

Texasgal: if one of your bags is a wee bit heavy.....i'm not in it! Seriously, take a TON of pics, can't wait to see them, have fun


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> Grace: Does kes give to the bit easily when you get her to collect? If not be a bit more forceful, release once she has the desired headset and she should be right on target.
> 
> Texasgal: if one of your bags is a wee bit heavy.....i'm not in it! Seriously, take a TON of pics, can't wait to see them, have fun


Well, she did when I had her on trial at my old trainers. Now, with my own bits and bridles, and having had 3 weeks off, she is more often behind the vertical and evading the bit than not. I want her head set higher for hunter pleasure and I swear she is almost touching her nose to her chest. She's got a nice foam going, but chomping on it like crazy, very strong,and not very responsive. This was in the snaffle.

Today I decided just to try the pelham to see if she was as strong in it. She's definitely more responsive in it, but way behind the vertical. I wont use it again until we get all this sorted out, as I do know that a horse can be ruined with a curb bit very quickly.


----------



## Chance59

Good evening everyone!
I’ve so missed being here and reading all your posts….it’s taken me most of the day on and off to catch up! J 
I have, over the past few weeks kind of been lurking, reading the posts, getting excited over all the good news, sad at the sad news, laughing at Stan’s posts, but I’ve missed keeping real touch every day. With all the changes at the Post Office, I am working increased hours, good in some ways, bad in others! 
I was excited to hear that: 
With Grace is riding Kestrel again- yay! You must be so excited, and relieved that she is finally mended! Texasgal is really enjoying Hank, he is a cutie, there is nothing like a puppy to put happy feelings in our hearts, 
Susan I am loving your pictures, and envious of your horse camping, something that is a goal of mine someday, 
laughing at Hunter’s antics, horses remind me of big dogs sometimes with the silly things they do! 
CW, so glad you are able to spend so much time with Belle, and hoping right along with you that she has a saddle soon, so you can ride!!!
Foxhunter, I know how unusual that kind of heat can be for you, you usually have more consistent lower temps don’t you? It seems like our whole country is way above normal right now, well, except for the northwest!
Fahntasia, what a heartbreaking experience for you… I know you are going horse shopping, can’t wait to hear what you come home with!
Welcome to the new members:
Coffeemama
Lost in the Woods, looking forward to getting to know you both!
Stan- well your posts just crack me up! I really do enjoy reading them, and can tell how much you love Stella! J 
In the few weeks since I posted last, I’ve had a total of 2 lessons. L Between the weather and overtime work hours, it just hasn’t been possible. I’ve been wanting to go to 2 lessons a week, but it will be a few more weeks until I can. 
My big news is that my riding instructor told me has a client who has a paint mare that she would like to lease, and he thinks she would be perfect for me. He wants me to take a lesson on her to see if we work well together, and then he would move her to his barn to board so that I can keep taking my lessons on her, and see her as much as I want, and as soon as I’m ready, ride her every day. Exciting!! Scary too!!! I wasn’t planning on doing anything about buying or leasing before fall, but this may work out great for me. Of course, I couldn’t have a lesson today- huge thunderstorms around, so we couldn’t talk about it. We’ve been texting back and forth, but I am going to sit down tonight and send him an email. I don’t feel that I’m quite ready yet, but I know that if I have horse I can practice on a few times a week, and take care of myself, I will learn so much more. And, of course, my heart just longs to be around horses every day as much as possible!! J


----------



## Chance59

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Something unexpected has come up and I'm torn about what to do. Someone wanted to surrender two of their horses to the horse rescue I volunteer at, but we don't have any additional space. So the woman is going to advertise giving them away for free online instead. I am strongly considering taking one of them. But I'm in my 40s, know only the basics of horse care, and have only ridden for 3 months. So I'm stalling. Yet I really want the boy. He is a beautiful 16h tall 13-year-old chestnut Morgan/Standardbred who appears a bit underweight and the woman said she thinks he has ulcers but other than that supposedly no health issues. He has only ridden English, and I have never learned English...only Western for now. I spent an hour with him on the ground this morning and he is the sweetest love bug. As soon as my husband and I approached the paddock, he came right out to us. We walked along the fence to look at the mare, and he followed us. I lounged him, groomed him, tried some trick training I'm learning with our rescue horses, and he is just the sweetest natured boy. We would have to board him somewhere, and I am concerned about the possible ulcer issues. I don't think I am ready to own, yet I think this is too good of an opportunity to pass up. I'm going to have my trainer go look at him with me next week and set up a vet check too. Am I crazy to consider this, given my inexperience and very little riding time? I wish I could take both of them, but the mare seems like a nervous wreck. This woman can't afford them, and she seems somewhat at witts end with her life circumstances, desperate to have them off her hands. I am concerned these two beauties will end up with kill buyers since she is just going to advertise them for free to a good home.


 You sound much like me, Lost. I'm new here too, re-learning riding after years away from it, and longing for the day I have my own horse to love on every day!  I am trying to be patient and wait for the right timing for me.... I am fortunate that I have a great instructor that will work with me in finding the right horse, but I keep telling him, there are so many horses in need around here, can't I just go rescue a few right now, lol! I am anxiously waiting to see what you do, he sounds like a great horse, and he is not too old to learn Western is he? The mare, yes that would scare me, but maybe she would settle down when she realizes that she is staying with you, especially whe she sees that she can stay with her "boy"! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Chance, it's nice to meet you! I want to see pictures of your paint if you lease her....
Lost: I do hope that it works out for you with those horses, it sounds like quite a project!
I will be having a big horse week....
Tomorrow my Sophie and I go back to train at Circle W arena.....
Thursday I deliver my Blackjack to my friends barn for her friend to try him out for possible new home, Sophie is coming along and will be schooled in her arena.
Friday we are going to Bainbridge Ohio to camp and trail ride...I will be on Patsy and of course Diamond for Bill and Bowen...
Bill and I first went horse camping on our first wedding anniversary and haven't missed a year since....
Then Sunday I get back and have a drill team practice...
don't know which mare I will bring, or may bring both.
I love my life!!!


----------



## Country Woman

will let you know more about the saddle situation


----------



## Country Woman

My husband said he is not going to pay for another month til 
there is a saddle provided. 
If no saddle is available 
I am going to look else where for a horse


----------



## texasgal

Well poo, CW... I know you were bonding w/Belle .... but it's not fair.


----------



## Country Woman

I would like to ride 
so Hubby is going to talk to the owners


----------



## With Grace

CW, I know you love Belle, its not fair that they are dragging their feet on this. It worries me though that she hasn't been ridden in a year. Its a red flag that the owner hasn't ridden her for a year, maybe I'm just being oversensitive but I just don't want you to get hurt, even if they do produce a saddle. Make sure that girl rides her with you there several different times, just to be sure this horse is safe under saddle.

Your hubby sounds so supportive, hopefully him talking to the owners will work the whole issue out for you.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm "With Grace", pun intended. I think Marc might be able to jolt the owners into taking some action. There's either a cash crunch for them buying a saddle for you, or they know there are problems riding Belle....I'm hoping it's just about being low on money. Regardless, it seems they could scrounge up a borrowed saddle long enough for someone to show you whether she is ridable. Keeping my fingers crossed that Marc can work this out!


----------



## Country Woman

from what i hear they are low on money


----------



## Country Woman

my friend is going to let me try her saddle


----------



## Country Woman

just not fair


----------



## Stan

Tejas said:


> Is there a thread like this for people in their 20's ?


No, but youngns that have some thing to say on a regular basis have the job of fetching the coffee. Its a long job considering one would have to travel the world delivering. Mine is a flat white please two sugars :twisted: address Northland NZ


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> just not fair


CW sorry to read you are having so much trouble getting a saddle from the owner.

What ever you do don't ride unless it's in a saddle your horse even though calm may react. Check her back run your fingers down her back bone use some pressure but don't dig the ends of your fingers in and see if she reacts. If she pulls away or flinches there may be an issue. I bring this up because I can see you getting frustrated enough to get on bare back and at least make sure she does not have a pain problem.

My first horse Savannah had a saddle break and pinch her withers. A lot of pain for the horse and a hell of a ride for me. It was months before I put a saddle back on her hence the reason I mention it. Horses don't get ridden for a reason. On the other hand (country song) there may be nothing wrong, other than no one was attracted to the horse until you came along.

So with that said take the horse and bit her up, stand on a box but before you do make sure she is comfortable with a box close. Stand on the box and lean on her back see how she goes and progress from there.

I mentioned in an earlier post teaching the horse her safe place, having her give her head to you by holding her tail and asking her to flex her neck back to her tail, both sides. If you can do that just by asking on a light rein then you can take her into her safe place and the worst she can do is turn in a tight circle. That position when sitting on her is not only her safe place it is yours. Both of my horses were taught that with Stella being the hardest to teach but it defuses her, and calms her.

Good luck CW

Spelling mistakes are my property Please do not copy.


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Well, she did when I had her on trial at my old trainers. Now, with my own bits and bridles, and having had 3 weeks off, she is more often behind the vertical and evading the bit than not. I want her head set higher for hunter pleasure and I swear she is almost touching her nose to her chest. She's got a nice foam going, but chomping on it like crazy, very strong,and not very responsive. This was in the snaffle.
> 
> Today I decided just to try the pelham to see if she was as strong in it. She's definitely more responsive in it, but way behind the vertical. I wont use it again until we get all this sorted out, as I do know that a horse can be ruined with a curb bit very quickly.



What type of bit was she in before? chomping on the bit too much isn't good, is the bit too thin or too thick? Foam however is good lol. If she is behind the vertical and she's avoiding the bit, there's something she doesn't like about it. Make sure that the thickness and length of the bit are correct. Get her old owners to correctly measure her old bit.


When I bought a bit for valentino, I had purchased a 5 1/2 inch french link D-ring snaffle ( I had assumed, incorrectly of course, since he was 17 HH he needed a longer bit lol.), he chomped on it like mad, he was foamy but waaay too much chomping. I changed it to a 5 inch eggbut french link snaffle, he loved it, chomping was minimal, but he was still nice and foamy. Go to your local tack shop, they usually offer bits on consignment, grab 3 different types and see what she likes best. Good luck =) 

Here's a great link that I found for anyone interested in dressage or for the dressage diva's out there: http://www.sustainabledressage.net/rollkur/behind_the_vertical.php


I rode a horse in a pelham the other day, he had a mouth like a rock, there was no giving or taking with him, you needed constant pressure to keep him on the vertical. I'm 5'3 he's a Belgian/TB X, MASSIVE animal, I was sore for 3 days ****. 

Chance59: Great to see you back on the forum =)


----------



## Fahntasia

Oh CW, I feel for you, but please please do not get on that horse bareback! There is no excuse for the owners to drag thier feet in getting a saddle, low $$ ....really now...if you don't have the funds to even equip your horse with tack, how dare they put her up for lease! 

If they were serious about getting a saddle, all they need to do is open an Ebay account, search >> saddles >>english (or western)>> Used 18in close contact english saddle. | eBay 

$10 starting bid....shipping is 45$ .....the MOST a saddle would cost them if they are looking to go on the cheap side is 100$...You are paying 150$ p/m to lease her right? Hopefully Marc can get this sorted out for you.

If they refuse to get a saddle after they "get a good talking to" don't stress out, there's lots of horses out there that need loving, don't get frustrated, you'll find your match sooner or later!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Stan and Fahntasia for the advice 
The owner rode her last summer and had a saddle then 
over the winter Belle lost weight and now the saddle pinches 
I do not understand that part 

I am paying $100 for 3 days a week 
I do enjoy working with her, because I know ground work is important too 

My friend and I have an idea we are going to try her saddle on Belle today 
hopefully we can figure this out 

I have a few messages out on CL for a saddle under $300 
I know they have English saddles around the barn so if it comes down to 
that I will ride English 

Hubby is going to talk to the owners mom or dad to see what can be done 
I know the mom is low on money 
but to put an add up saying Horse for Lease that say riding is dishonest

Stan I will not get on bareback


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Stan and Fahntasia for the advice
> The owner rode her last summer and had a saddle then
> over the winter Belle lost weight and now the saddle pinches
> I do not understand that part
> 
> I am paying $100 for 3 days a week
> I do enjoy working with her, because I know ground work is important too
> 
> My friend and I have an idea we are going to try her saddle on Belle today
> hopefully we can figure this out
> 
> I have a few messages out on CL for a saddle under $300
> I know they have English saddles around the barn so if it comes down to
> that I will ride English
> 
> Hubby is going to talk to the owners mom or dad to see what can be done
> I know the mom is low on money
> but to put an add up saying Horse for Lease that say riding is dishonest
> 
> Stan I will not get on bareback


Good luck with the saddle today CW, is there someone there that can help check the fit? Would love to see a picture of you riding Belle!


----------



## Country Woman

Every one out there rides English and knows how to fit those saddles 
but not western
I would love to ride her


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> What type of bit was she in before? chomping on the bit too much isn't good, is the bit too thin or too thick? Foam however is good lol. If she is behind the vertical and she's avoiding the bit, there's something she doesn't like about it. Make sure that the thickness and length of the bit are correct. Get her old owners to correctly measure her old bit.
> 
> 
> When I bought a bit for valentino, I had purchased a 5 1/2 inch french link D-ring snaffle ( I had assumed, incorrectly of course, since he was 17 HH he needed a longer bit lol.), he chomped on it like mad, he was foamy but waaay too much chomping. I changed it to a 5 inch eggbut french link snaffle, he loved it, chomping was minimal, but he was still nice and foamy. Go to your local tack shop, they usually offer bits on consignment, grab 3 different types and see what she likes best. Good luck =)
> 
> Here's a great link that I found for anyone interested in dressage or for the dressage diva's out there: ::: Sustainable Dressage - Rollkur - How And Why Not? - Behind the Vertical Explained :::
> 
> 
> I rode a horse in a pelham the other day, he had a mouth like a rock, there was no giving or taking with him, you needed constant pressure to keep him on the vertical. I'm 5'3 he's a Belgian/TB X, MASSIVE animal, I was sore for 3 days ****.
> 
> Chance59: Great to see you back on the forum =)


She was in a Pelham for her Hunter Pleasure classes and a Weymouth with Bradoon for dressage (she's at a much higher level than I in dressage) but when I had her on trial, though she was strong in a snaffle, she didn't chomp it and try to evade it. She wears a 5 inch and it fits her well. I don't have a way to contact the previous owners unfortunately, I had my past trainer act as my agent and find me the right horse, which she did, and we worked on finding the right bits for her. I'm pretty sure she doesnt like single jointed bits, and I need to go play with the Bristol and french link and ride a few more times in the oval link. I'm scheduling a lesson with my trainer now that she is rideable!


----------



## Country Woman

just waiting back from the answers


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> just waiting back from the answers



If the saddle doesn't fit maybe we can try my Aussie on Saturday, the therapeutic pad I have should help with any fit issues. It is a 16" seat.


----------



## Country Woman

oh great idea Hunter thank you so much 
I really enjoy Belle and find it frustrating with no saddle


----------



## Foxhunter

Sometimes I wonder if I have any brain cells! I never seem to learn from my mistakes!

I came in for a drink shut the door as hounds were out and about. Door crashes open - Duncan has jumped up and as it is a drop handle, door is open.
In flood four hounds, very pleased with themselves. I start to usher them out and Duncan grabs a newspaper running outside with it. Dungeon follows before I have a chance. Dungeon stops nearly tripping me. I chase Duncan who has gone across the vegetable garden and through the hedge - not before shredding part of the paper. I pick it up.
All this takes no longer than two minutes - I return top my yard to find that all four are playing 'shred the papers' !
They had taken several papers out and having great fun killing them.

I should have thought to throw them out first and then chase the ring leader.


----------



## Country Woman

sounds like a busy time where you are?


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm looks like I may have found a saddle for CW, Hoping to have it to try out on Sat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter65, you are AWESOME! I am wishing you luck luck luck - fingers crossed.


----------



## With Grace

Yay Hunter!!! I love how everyone helps each other out in this thread!


----------



## Chance59

Yay CW, sounds like we are going to see pictures of you riding Belle very soon!  
FoxHunter your story is too funny! Why is it that everything dogs get their paws on have to be "killed"?!! I hope you weren't planning on reading that paper?


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hmmm looks like I may have found a saddle for CW, Hoping to have it to try out on Sat!!!!!!!!


Thank you Hunter for all your help. you are a good friend

I went to the barn today and tried my friends saddle on Belle 
she was a very good girl. 
She needs Semi quarter horse bars 
I lunged her with the saddle on a very good horse 
my friend gave me a halter and a saddle blanket 
I have a bridle but need a new bit a snaffle 
I have ti find the size


----------



## Rascaholic

*crossing fingers CW gets to ride Belle this weekend if not before!!!*


----------



## texasgal

Sorry lyin' horse-tradin' so-n-so's ....

So, ask me how my day was.. lol.

I had a great time with my bff .. 3 hours to Dallas area .. talking laughing etc.

This dude TOTALLY thought we were going to pull up with a trailer, fall in love with something and buy buy buy .. boy was he wrong.

He TOTALLY mis-represented himself. We were VERY specific on what she was looking for .. color, breeding, sex .. he said he had several .. 750 to 1000. Well, he had ONE .. oh, and he was probably spoken for .. oh and he was 1500.

Wondered why we couldn't settle for a filly, or a different color, or bla bla bla ..

He had really nice horses .. but totally lied about having what we were looking for just to get us up there..

THen as we were leaving he had the nerve to ask me if I was still interested in the Arabian .. 

Ahhh, nooooo... we came up her for a blue roan, hancock bred, quarter horse colt .. everything else would have been fluff..

aaaaarrrhhhhhhgg.

If I didn't enjoy my bff's company so much, I would say it was a wasted day, but any day with her is a blessing.

Oh, and the beautiful Hancock bred stallion was EMACIATED .. and sporting a HUGE open wound on his hock .. made me sick.

Enough of that ..

CW .. I hope things work out with you and Belle .. I really really really do.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

texasgal: what a disapointment. I hate when people are dishonest.
CW I will still send you this saddle I have if you cannot find one, but I think shipping to Canada may be more than it's worth. But the offer stands.

Rode Sophie tonight, she is coming right along! Ride number 13 or 14 and she is six....love my girl!!


----------



## vitbay

This thread is great!


----------



## Fahntasia

CW: Too bad i'm so far away, I have everything one needs to ride, groom, take care of booboo's, except for a horse ****! Glad your getting some gear together to ride bell. can't wait to see pics!

Hunter: you rock, koodos to you for helping CW out !!

Texasgal: ugh I hate when people do that! Thought he could get you to buy his fluff huh. Good for you for leaving empty handed, and at least you got to spend the day with your bff =)

Grace: good luck on finding the right bit, it might take a few tries but you'll get there =)


----------



## Country Woman

I am very happy now that things are falling into place for Belle and 
I 
Thank you Susan for the kind offer


----------



## With Grace

Texasgal - wow, I'm always so amazed at how dishonest people can be! And then to think he could pull a bait and switch on you, some nerve!!

Susan - Sophie sounds like she's doing wonderfully! (can you share your secret LOL)

CW - keeping my fingers crossed that you will soon be riding

Just got back from the barn, only had time to lunge tonight. She had high energy, wanted to canter and and started off not listening to me. So I made her halt over and over until she figured out that if she listened, she got to go. For the first time lunging I saw he licking her lips, so I am hoping she is starting to get an idea on who the leader here is LOL! So far I've just been the caregiver and the one who snuggles...


----------



## Country Woman

can't wait


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Grace, THANK YOU very much for posting those videos. I had spent some time reading up and looking at some videos on half halts, but those you posted are the best I have seen. I really appreciate you taking the time to look for them and post them.

That is wonderful CountryWoman! After all this time of waiting, can't wait to hear how your first ride is. Sounds like the saddle should work out, but if not, why don't you tell Belle's owner that for the time being, you'd love to volunteer and donate your time to working on the ground as you have been with Belle. Then once they provide the proper saddle, you would like to re-start up your lease? Hopefully it won't be an issue and the saddle you try Saturday will work.

Hey Chance and CoffeeMama! Very nice to meet you as well. I'm so glad I'm not alone at my age range and starting back up, Chance. You've been back to it for 3 years, me only 3 months. I have a lot to learn but am loving every moment of it and can't get enough horse time in!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Have had very little time to come on here and read much or say much in the last few days. But I read through last night. Will say more later when I can.

I'm on my way shortly to ride our potentially new Morgan/Standardbred gelding! My instructor is meeting me there so I will feel a lot more secure. I'm so excited about this. Hope he is half as wonderful for a beginner like me to ride as he is on the ground working with him. 

The mare...it's not going to happen. I'm kind of relieved! The original owners of the mare caught wind of the current situation, and they have already taken her back! 

I'll post pictures of him later. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Country Woman

I found out something last night about a friend who leases there also 
So I am having second thoughts 
I may have to look else where


----------



## dee

What did you find out, CW?


----------



## Hunter65

Yoo Hoo CW I will have your saddle in my hot little hands in about 10 minutes. Maybe we could try it out tonight???


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Trying to post pictures here of my (possibly)new boy. Hope they come through.

He rode wonderfully!!


----------



## Hunter65

He is a cutie!


----------



## Foxhunter

Come on CW - chucking a statement like "I found out something' and not telling is exceedingly unfair! How on earth will I be able to get to sleep wondering what?


----------



## Chance59

How exciting Lost! He's gorgeous! I'm glad the ride went well, I bet you are so excited now to get him home!


----------



## Chance59

Foxhunter said:


> Come on CW - chucking a statement like "I found out something' and not telling is exceedingly unfair! How on earth will I be able to get to sleep wondering what?


Yes Cw, now enquiring minds want to know!! :wink:
Really, really hoping this works out for you!


----------



## Chance59

Had a an absolutely wonderful ride today! I hadn't been in 2 weeks, and of course Miss Suzie decided to see if I still meant what I said the last time, lol! She started off at a trot, and we were both distracted somewhat(a yearling, a 2 year, and a 3 year old in the next pasture playing and wrestling makes it hard to concentrate, I was laughing so hard at times, Suzie kept looking back at me to make sure I was okay!) but once she could tell that I was in charge she did beautifully! 
Next Tuesday I am going to take a lesson on the mare that my RI thinks I should lease. The owner really does not want to sell her yet, and as long as she likes me, and the Mare and I work together, she will wait until I am ready. I'm excited and nervous, and wondering how in the world I can afford this right now! 
Because I am only working part time, I don't think I could do it right now. However, the very strange thing was, I had to work right after my lesson, and my boss was telling me that because of some changes coming about, I will most likely get a raise, and some more hours! So we shall see if this is all meant to be or not. At the very least if the mare doesn't work out, I will be able to save money a lot quicker! 
Oh, and did I mention that the mare is a Sorrel Overo Paint, my very favorite since I was about 7 years old??!!!


----------



## Chance59

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Grace, THANK YOU very much for posting those videos. I had spent some time reading up and looking at some videos on half halts, but those you posted are the best I have seen. I really appreciate you taking the time to look for them and post them.
> 
> That is wonderful CountryWoman! After all this time of waiting, can't wait to hear how your first ride is. Sounds like the saddle should work out, but if not, why don't you tell Belle's owner that for the time being, you'd love to volunteer and donate your time to working on the ground as you have been with Belle. Then once they provide the proper saddle, you would like to re-start up your lease? Hopefully it won't be an issue and the saddle you try Saturday will work.
> 
> Hey Chance and CoffeeMama! Very nice to meet you as well. I'm so glad I'm not alone at my age range and starting back up, Chance. You've been back to it for 3 years, me only 3 months. I have a lot to learn but am loving every moment of it and can't get enough horse time in!


I have only been back to it for 2 months Lost! Mid March, and it's been a struggle to get a lesson in each week with the weather, but like you I am loving every moment and long for the day I can spend every day with my own horse!


----------



## Country Woman

Lost He is adorable 
I love his color


----------



## Country Woman

Originally Posted by *Country Woman* 
_This may sound weird to you 
When I was first there to look at Belle there were saddles sitting on the rail 
Then after the lease was paid it seemed like the saddles disappears 
Then after talking to my friend and going back today 
The saddles were there 
But we tried my friends saddle on her 
Any ways when I was talking to her tonight she was up set because the owners of Bert [ I found out that Bert is owned by Michaela's sister} My friend has to work there to keep Bert she also has to pay for grain and now hay 
Any ways my friend is uneasy about the parents 
She feels she is being taken advantage of too 

She is now looking for another horse_

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=295559#ixzz1wUp61oeS
​


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter I am going to the barn soon


----------



## Country Woman

Good News I bought my self a saddle 
we tried it on Belle and she did great Hunter and I lunge her and 
Hunter gave me some lessons she was being very good 
Hunter got on her back 
Thank you Hunter for helping me out


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I have any brain cells! I never seem to learn from my mistakes!
> 
> I came in for a drink shut the door as hounds were out and about. Door crashes open - Duncan has jumped up and as it is a drop handle, door is open.
> In flood four hounds, very pleased with themselves. I start to usher them out and Duncan grabs a newspaper running outside with it. Dungeon follows before I have a chance. Dungeon stops nearly tripping me. I chase Duncan who has gone across the vegetable garden and through the hedge - not before shredding part of the paper. I pick it up.
> All this takes no longer than two minutes - I return top my yard to find that all four are playing 'shred the papers' !
> They had taken several papers out and having great fun killing them.
> 
> I should have thought to throw them out first and then chase the ring leader.


I can loan you a shot gun. Just as good as a dog chaser


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Good News I bought my self a saddle
> we tried it on Belle and she did great Hunter and I lunge her and
> Hunter gave me some lessons she was being very good
> Hunter got on her back
> Thank you Hunter for helping me out


This is wonderful exciting news! Congrats on your very own saddle! Now when do you get to ride?


----------



## Stan

Last week I put shoes on Stella ready for the cattle drive on Sunday.
Last night I was informed I am driving, yes driving the 4x4 at the rear of the herd. That has got right up my you know what. P off does not describe how I feel. Not only have I out layed for shoes I end up paying for the fuel, instead of refueling Stella on the drive with roadside grass.

This is a yearly event, next year I"m going on holiday perhaps deep sea fishing or I may even go on an overseas trip without she who must be obeyed, who is riding kate, and put my name forward as the driver, but one thing is sure I won't be driving a 4x4 at the rear of cows.:evil: 

The picture is tomorrow nights dinner with mint sauce.

Cheers all Time for a beer.


----------



## With Grace

Stan you're a cruel man....I had been hoping you were sharing a pic of a new barnyard pal for Stella.


----------



## Stan

O/K if I have the right photo. A farm buddy for Stella.

Rambo is the ram at the rear of Stella and the horses rump is Kate. Now Rambo has a thing for Stella he is always following her around, he gazes into her big brown eyes and I do not have the faintest idea what he is thinking. He is confused. The little lamb in the picture is one of Rambo's offspring . The one in the previous picture. With mint sauce.
Cheers all

CW sounds like things are moving forward for you now.

Now to cook my evening meal Chicken.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Good News I bought my self a saddle
> we tried it on Belle and she did great Hunter and I lunge her and
> Hunter gave me some lessons she was being very good
> Hunter got on her back
> Thank you Hunter for helping me out


I wish we would of had a bridle I would have ridden her. She is nice!

Now why am I still up at midnight. Well CW and I get to my barn Hunter is in one paddock with 2 horses wth????? Go get him he has 14 abrasions on him and 2 big ones on his back. Text BO WTF is going on. Apparently he escaped again. Went over a round bale and through three 2x6 boards and ended up in the brambles. BO has to go get him in her dress. Meanwhile the 3 of them had a blast and kicked out the side panels of shelter. Oh my what a night! Oy gotta get up at 4:30 not happy :0(.
Bloody ponies.

The good note was we had fun with Belle.


----------



## maisie

> Trying to post pictures here of my (possibly)new boy. Hope they come through.
> 
> He rode wonderfully!!


Lost, he looks adorable, well put together and just the kind of horse I'd like to have some day. As a kid, I had a Morgan/Saddlebred gelding who was sweet, sweet and really handsome though not uber-refined like a saddlebred. I think Morgan characteristics can be a good mix with some other breeds that are either very refined or have been selectively bred for a few outstanding traits. I guess that's why we have Morabs, etc.

CW, I'm happy that Hunter was able to help you with a saddle, but please be wary of the situation. As long as Belle turns out to be a good riding horse who is being well cared for it's fine. However, just the fact that they offered her for lease as a riding horse without stating that you had to provide tack gives me pause. One omission can be an indicator of problems to come, and the longer you're with her the more you'll become attached. :think:


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-what kind of saddle did you get? Now you need a bridle? I hope everything works out.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

It's not going to happen and I am devastated beyond words. His owner decided she won't give him away for free because there are now a few other people who want him too and she knows she can make some money on him. My husband won't pay the price she is asking because of the money we'll need to spend as it is, with some of his health issues and training that will be required. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## texasgal

That stinks, Lost, but don't let it devastate you ... There is an even better horse for you out there... *hugs*


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I hope your pony does not escape again


----------



## Country Woman

Well here it is my new saddle 
its a light weight leather saddle 
I just need a girth and bridle 
I asked the owner for a bridle and a saddle pad which she has 
but she got bucked off another horse so is sore


----------



## Country Woman

I am excited and had a hard time sleeping


----------



## Country Woman

I think my saddle is a Big Horn


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I am excited and had a hard time sleeping


Who is the muso CW. You or your husband. I play guitar, have a Taylor and Washburn electric. Generally play the Taylor. I brought it a few years ago when in the States. Wife and I attended a country music festival in Le Mars for several days then drove down to Nashville to take in the sights. Thats where I got the Taylor. Great guitar very nice sound and US made, not China which is what we get over here. 
Here a lot of muso's in the country clubs i attend now and again, rave about the sound of their guitars, made in China, then I get the Taylor out, that generally sorts the sound from the noise. Not that all Chinese made instruments are crap just the ones we seem to get in NZ. 

Its the same with clothing. I get shirts out from the States, made in China, but the quality is far better than the quality we are dished out in NZ. We have two main retail outlets the Warehouse and Farmers, both provide Chinese clothes at a high price and low quality. Hence I get mine from Sheplers even with the freight and the $ exchange rate, its cheeper, and they fit. 

Now the saddle. Hows it fit you and horse and what brand. If Belle is proving to be easy to handle she may respond using only a halter. I at times have ridden both Savannah and Stella using a halter. Its all in the training, no bit is going to stop a horse once it gets it into its head to run The brutes just clamp down on the bit and go. But boy what a ride.

Now the world knows what I think about Chineese products dumped into NZ. The saddle that fell apart on Savannah was Indian made but I won't start on that issue.

Have a great ride next time out.


----------



## Country Woman

LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> It's not going to happen and I am devastated beyond words. His owner decided she won't give him away for free because there are now a few other people who want him too and she knows she can make some money on him. My husband won't pay the price she is asking because of the money we'll need to spend as it is, with some of his health issues and training that will be required. I knew it was too good to be true.


I am so sorry this happened to you 
I was almost giving up too cause I did not have her saddle bridle 
now I have a saddle


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Who is the muso CW. You or your husband. I play guitar, have a Taylor and Washburn electric. Generally play the Taylor. I brought it a few years ago when in the States. Wife and I attended a country music festival in Le Mars for several days then drove down to Nashville to take in the sights. Thats where I got the Taylor. Great guitar very nice sound and US made, not China which is what we get over here.
> Here a lot of muso's in the country clubs i attend now and again, rave about the sound of their guitars, made in China, then I get the Taylor out, that generally sorts the sound from the noise. Not that all Chinese made instruments are crap just the ones we seem to get in NZ.
> 
> Its the same with clothing. I get shirts out from the States, made in China, but the quality is far better than the quality we are dished out in NZ. We have two main retail outlets the Warehouse and Farmers, both provide Chinese clothes at a high price and low quality. Hence I get mine from Sheplers even with the freight and the $ exchange rate, its cheeper, and they fit.
> 
> Now the saddle. Hows it fit you and horse and what brand. If Belle is proving to be easy to handle she may respond using only a halter. I at times have ridden both Savannah and Stella using a halter. Its all in the training, no bit is going to stop a horse once it gets it into its head to run The brutes just clamp down on the bit and go. But boy what a ride.
> 
> Now the world knows what I think about Chineese products dumped into NZ. The saddle that fell apart on Savannah was Indian made but I won't start on that issue.
> 
> Have a great ride next time out.


the guitar belongs to my husband Marc. its a Yamaha 

The saddle is a Big Horn 
It seems to fit the horse very nicely 
I hope to get a girth on Sat and the owner give me her bridle 
and saddle pad 
then hopefully on Sat I begin riding


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> the guitar belongs to my husband Marc. its a Yamaha
> 
> The saddle is a Big Horn
> It seems to fit the horse very nicely
> I hope to get a girth on Sat and the owner give me her bridle
> and saddle pad
> then hopefully on Sat I begin riding


I also do sound for the ocasional festival using Yamaha equipment. Good gear. My wife was a profesional Muso when we lived in Auckland befor the lifestyle change, Sings and plays a bass, amoungst other instruments. At the local clubs I back her. She still does the odd function and will be playing at a three day a jazz festival in Northland later this year. Very talented she is, and has great taste in men. ME:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

my husband can play but can't sing a tune lol 
I can't play I wish i did


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> my husband can play but can't sing a tune lol
> I can't play I wish i did


Like riding a horse lots of practice. I put my guitar down for 18 months and it took me months of practice to get back to where I was.

I find Stella is the same If I don't put in the time she forgets, or makes out she has, just to give me the run around. This week she gets to stay home as I have to drive the 4x4 at the end of the cattle drive. Quite disapointing as I was looking forward to the ride and to taking Stella up a notch or two. She has been on cattle drives before but this one would have cemented her learning and confidence in me amd me in her.


----------



## Country Woman

My parents always said practice makes prefect


----------



## Mason72

just turned 40.. used to visit the family farms and wanted to ride so bad. My uncle would grab one and saddle it and cut me lose. No riding lessons, no warnings just figure it out..lol when I was 16 got my first horse.. a buckskin filly that was green broke. i rode that horse everyday I could. she turned out to be the perfect horse for me. i rode her so much she was dead broke. when i went off to college, i was not interested in horses, more interested in the ladies so I sold her. The guys that bought her couldnt believe how well she was broke they ended up using her as a cutting horse and roping cattle off of her. Well Ive ridden off and on for many years.. Usually got the job of going and riding friends horses after a long lay up so they could ride them again. Now I have the itch to get back into it. I am not going quarter this time, going either TWH or Mtn. I just love a good stepping racking horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Mason 
welcome to this thread. Hope you have fun and enjoy your stay here


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Mason
The more the merrier, we have a great bunch of peeps here.


----------



## With Grace

Lost - I'm sorry the horse fell through. Your horse is out there, and you'll find it. Not sure if you read back far enough in this thread, but my horse finding experience was pretty crazy until Kes came along, and she wasn't anything I was looking for! 

CW - Yay! I love that you have your own saddle (it does make things easier to have your own, even when you lease) Plus, it's nice to ride in your very own, that no one else is using. 

Stan -how was your mint sauce?

Hunter - What are you going to do about your little escape artist? Is he getting out to visit other horses or is a food thing? How bad are the scratches he got this time around?

Mason - welcome! Hope to hear more as you find yourself a horse!

Kes and I met with our trainer this morning, thank god. He rode her, in all three bits, and experienced what I was experiencing. What he has found is that she is so used to being ridden in a curb, that she has forgotten how to be soft and supple in a snaffle (she's the same in every snaffle we tried, and he even used a more "aggressive" snaffle, if there is such a thing (not twisted or anything like that). I rode her in all three as well, and she was just bracing against them, then going behind them, and she has no brakes at all in them. So, we are going to retrain her to use the snaffle, with the help of a german martingale for a short time, and teach her again how to be soft in them. I'll still need to use curbs for shows, as she does go best in them, but for dressage I've got to get this girl working in her snaffles!


----------



## Stan

With Grace.
Mint sauce was great and I did not have any feelings on the rack of lamb it adorned.

I might get a couple of photos of the cattle drive tomorrow and post them but they won't be from between the horses ears (Stella) but from between the headlights.

Not in favour with she who must be obeyed at present I have displayed my displeasure at being relicated to the 4x4 and not riding. Well I surpose having Stella out front leading the way was just to much for the others trying to match up to her beauty. Not to mention the man in the saddle. Oh lord its hard to be humble when i'm perfect in every way.

I'm in the crap if the wife reads this


----------



## With Grace

I think it's time for Stan's wife to join our little thread...

Good luck with the cattle drive tomorrow, I'd be bummed to have to drive instead of ride as well. Pictures will still be needed here though, a cattle drive is not something I'd ever experience (though I've been thinking of a vacation to a Wyoming ranch to do a drive...do you think they'd laugh at me when I show up with my dressage saddle?)


----------



## Mason72

thanks everyone for the welcome. a great site glad I found it.


----------



## Hunter65

I agree we def need picts from Stan. Poor you I would much rather ride.

With Grace, Hunter is pretty banged up. Most are superficial but he still looks a mess. I will take picts tomorrow. I think he just likes the idea of escaping whether it be food or not although he found himself in some pretty dense brambles yesterday hopefully that will deter him. We are going to set up his paddock tomorrow and forcify it. I just worry that he will get on the road again. I am not sleeping well these days.


----------



## Hunter65

Mason72 said:


> thanks everyone for the welcome. a great site glad I found it.



This is an awesome place, a lot of great people here!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> I think it's time for Stan's wife to join our little thread...
> 
> Good luck with the cattle drive tomorrow, I'd be bummed to have to drive instead of ride as well. Pictures will still be needed here though, a cattle drive is not something I'd ever experience (though I've been thinking of a vacation to a Wyoming ranch to do a drive...*do you think they'd laugh at me when I show up with my dressage saddle?*)


Probably

I met the ranchers behind our property last year. The first time I was on my bareback pad and sweats with my helmet. The second time he had on my aussie saddle boy did that get some looks from the cowboys. Not a word was said but I could tell ****. My friend who is their relative took me up there and they must have thought who the heck is this city kid.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter are you still planning to go to my barn 

my friend has girth and bit for me 
my bridle matches my saddle


----------



## Country Woman

will update you all later if I ride


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Probably
> 
> I met the ranchers behind our property last year. The first time I was on my bareback pad and sweats with my helmet. The second time he had on my aussie saddle boy did that get some looks from the cowboys. Not a word was said but I could tell ****. My friend who is their relative took me up there and they must have thought who the heck is this city kid.


Yeah this is what I was thinking would happen for me if we went. Hubby rides western but im too big of a chicken to try it. We wanted to do a cattle drive this fall, but then I bought Kes, so maybe next year If I can learn to ride Western this year.

Poor Hunter, and poor you! I can imagine you are constantly worried about him escaping. Wonder why he went into the brambles, no berries yet this early in the season. Hope youre able to get it all figured out soon!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan* Like you I appreciate a good rack of lamb - or leg or shoulder and feel no guilt if I have raised it on a bottle (of milk)

I do not know if 'her indoors' makes preserves at all - if she does, get her to make some red currant jelly and when it is cooling in the pan add plenty of finely chopped mint. Now that is a wonderful accompaniment for lamb.

*Grace, * if you can ride English then you can ride western and vica versa. 

Many moons ago, when I was just out of my teens, I was working at a private yard. Opposite us was a place that had been a pony racing track. As pony racing had been stopped in the UK the place was empty. It belonged to an old Jewish gentleman (one of the most fascinating people I have ever known) who loved his race horses and trotters, the latter were all in France. 
Anyway, to cut a long story short, he sold the whole lot to another, not so nice businessman. The latter then filled the place with horses imported from the USA, 50 brood mares, mostly QHs and 11 stallions of various types but all were western trained and to a high standard.

The whole thing was a shambles, run by people who hadn't a clue. It was nothing for a stallion to escape and come visiting our place. 

I wanted to try western and went across to ask. They had seen me riding but that was all. They arranged for me to ride out with them one afternoon. All the horses were tacked up and I was told that I was riding a stud called General Sox. I pulled him out of his stable and automatically felt to see if the girth was tight. It wasn't and when I went to tighten it found that it was a cinch that tied rather than a buckle. I was immediately told, in a not so nice way, that I was an idiot. Not knowing it was not a girth but a cinch, and not knowing how to tie it.

The horse was good whilst it was tightened and the three others all mounted (also on studs) but when I went to mount he stood vertical. No offer of help. I got him moving at a walk around me and then vaulted on. (Those were the days!) 
He then rodeoed around the yard but I stayed on. 

They rode out onto the old racetrack and set off at a gallop. Sox performed well, bucking like crazy and going fast sideways. I made him walk and the others had to wait for me but I was going to make sure I was in control.

Turns out that this horse had bucked them all off and he hadn't been ridden in months. 
I rode him most days after that and although I got no help from them, got the idea of the western aids. I knew about neck reining and the rest just followed. 

One day we had gone out for a ride and there were some cattle in the field. They laughingly told me to go cut one out. I hadn't a clue but they told me to separate one from the herd. 
I rode Sox towards them and the cattle moved around a bit. He locked onto a sharp beast and immediately did his job. I just sat there - actually that is not true - I stayed on top by holding the horn with both hands and felt that I was a rag doll tied to the saddle! 

Now I had played a lot of mounted games on ponies as I grew up. I was good, it payed for many extra lessons, but never had I sat on anything that moved as fast as this horse did - sideways, his head down eyeing the steer as it tried to break back to its herd. Nor did I realise that a horse could turn at a 45 degree angle. 

It was a great experience and one that I would love to learn how to ride correctly.

I learned a lot from riding those horses. There was another gelding that was a reining horse, I learned so much as to how the riders weight gives the aids rather than the reins or legs. Again I hadn't a clue, but trial and error, and well trained horses, taught me a lot.

I loved it and when I next come over to the USA I want to take some lessons.


----------



## oobiedoo

Big horn used to make a really nice saddle. Had one many many years ago loved it.


----------



## Fahntasia

Mason: Welcome to the group =)

Lost: Really sorry the gelding did not work out, I know it's heartbreaking :-( don't worry, your horse is out there somewhere!

CW: FINALLY!! Now let's have some pics of you riding belle!!

Hunter: So he likes to escape lol, I hope his booboo's get better soon.

Grace: Good luck with retraining her to a snaffle, i'm sure she will "soften up" in no time =)

Stan: hope the mint sauce and lamb was superb.

Fox: I'll be trying your red currant / mint jelly recipe sounds delicious 

I'm going to see a gelding this weekend, not sure exactly when. His owner died and they are looking for a specific type of person to take up ownership of this guy. Apparently the poor thing is depressed since the old owner loved on him daily. 

Hes 16.2 HH, grey TB cross. Not into grey's, but color is not one of my requirements, when buying a horse it's : conformation >> temperment >> color. Crossing my fingers, and doing it right this time if it does turn out he and I click! Wish me luck everyone


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to the stable today I am bringing my riding stuff 
boots and helmet I will get some of me riding


----------



## jfmnyc

Have fun and be safe! Can't wait to see the pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Fahntasia I am keeping my fingers crossed for you 
Hope this works out for you


----------



## With Grace

Fox - regarding Western, I think its a control issue for me. The whole neck reining and loose reins just scare me!

Fahntasia - good luck with the horse shopping!  Grey was at the bottom on my list too until I met Grace. A grey is flashy in the show ring, and eye catching to the judge. (unless she happens to rear and spin in the middle of a class, then blending into the class isn't possible in the hopes the judge forgets and thinks it was another horse and rider) They are hard to keep clean, and always green, but when scrubbed up, they absolutely glow.

CW - how exciting! Today we get to hear about CW riding!


----------



## Eagle Child

Country Woman said:


> I am going to the stable today I am bringing my riding stuff
> boots and helmet I will get some of me riding


 

Woohoooooooooooooooo!!!! Finallyyyyy! :lol: Be safe and have a great time! We're cheering here~~~!! :clap:


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all for your support 
will be giving you all an update later this evening


----------



## Ladytrails

Friends, big day today today! We're getting ready for tomorrow! Tomorrow, 4 great nieces and nephews converge on the Farm after church and lunch, for their first pony rides and our first kids' day with the new pony that we got in March. 

Wouldn't you know it, I feel like I've borrowed a chapter from Foxhunter - First, I feel as though the house must be clean. So, now find myself in that messy phase of everything in the center of the floor, while scrubbing and cleaning and shampooing. Hope I don't run out of steam before everything's put back right! Already, have worked hard enough that my blood sugar is out of whack (low) and I've fed myself a snack and am taking a break while it gets back in the range where I can walk without wobbling, LOL. 

Hubby is outdoors collecting horse apples from the arena so as not to offend any of the nieces and nephews who have to help us side-walk with the little ones. He's hosing down the extra lawn chairs to set up in our shaded viewing area near the arena. Yesterday he mowed and trimmed everywhere, a good half-day's work. Looks lovely and I have lots of mulch for bedding down the strawberry patch - probably won't get to that this weekend, though. 

And, last but not least, Star the (Stinker) Pony has decided to be a bit lame on his front end! What??!!! It started on Wednesday, just before the farrier did the trims on Thursday for our herd. It's as if the little Stinker knows what's up for him tomorrow! I was worried at first, thinking it might be laminitis but the farrier and I are in agreement that his hooves are not tender at all. We think it's up in his shoulders, based on what makes him tender and how he moves. It's been in the 60's here for a high, and I think it's a combination of the change to cooler weather, his senior age and a touch of arthritis. He's been on basically no grass except for the occasional treat of grazing time, and farrier said his hooves are perfect; he votes for arthritis, too. Anyway, the Stinker seems better today and we'll do a little bute if needed for comfort tomorrow. I've ruled out colic or anything metabolic, although we're back to hay and no grass in case he's gotten into some weeds that aren't healthy. Also, as option #2 and for the bigger kids, we're pulling Dallas the 7 year old out for lead-line duty. He did so well at the trainers and is very tolerant, so we believe he'll do fine for lead-line exercises. The plan is for adult teams to lead and side-walk both the pony and Dallas, so it will all be closely managed for safety. Helmets required and all that....

Grace, if you're ever in the midwest I would be happy to introduce you to Western on our QH or gaited TWH! You'd have a blast! You still have control, by the way, it's just not 'contact' in the way you're used to. 

CW, today's a big day for you! We're all eager to hear how your ride goes! 

And, last but not least, Stan - I'm bummed for you that you don't get to ride in the cattle drive. Sorry about that... I would be grumpy, too. You're a good man (not perfect, but good  )to be a good sport about it on behalf of "She" -- these sacrifices that are made on others' behalf do have a way of coming around for the good in the end, right? Your turn is next!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Fox - regarding Western, I think its a control issue for me. The whole neck reining and loose reins just scare me!


Heck, I do a lot of riding on a loose rein and most of my horses neck rein when I want them to. Comes in handy opening and closing gates and when you are leading another horse.

After a few days f blazing hot weather the rain has come back especially to ruin the Queen's Diamond Jubilee! At least it means I never had to water tonight or tomorrow or Monday!

*Lady Trails* 
Lift Stinkers foot up - put the hand nearest to him over the forearm and hold his leg up at the base of the cannon bone making sure that the cannon is in line with his forearm, raise high, then with your other hand lift the toe of the hoof up. The centre of the frog should be in line with the point of the elbow. You have to make sure that you are not twisting the hoof - if it is out of line then it is a misalignment in his shoulder.


----------



## With Grace

*Ladytrails* - good luck with your party pony! Hope the lameness subsides quickly and all the kiddos get to have some fun.

*Fox* - you know, you're right, I do ride on a loose rein quite a bit of time. Were working on long and low right now to build her topline, and it does require a loose rein. Maybe one day I will get the bug to try Western, or if I'm ever in Missouri and can swing by *Ladytrails *for a ride.

Today was our first training day in the martingale. She was really heavy in the bridle for much of it, but became lighter towards the end. My trainer put her in the curb at the end and woah total difference in her attitude. She was light and on the bit and working from her hind. One of the "working students" at our barn rode her and looked gorgeous on her, and then I rode her and she went beautifully for me after the girl got her working well for me... we've now dubbed her the "Morgan Whisperer."


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I think it's time for Stan's wife to join our little thread...
> 
> Good luck with the cattle drive tomorrow, I'd be bummed to have to drive instead of ride as well. Pictures will still be needed here though, a cattle drive is not something I'd ever experience (though I've been thinking of a vacation to a Wyoming ranch to do a drive...do you think they'd laugh at me when I show up with my dressage saddle?)


No but they may offer advice. And she who must be obeyed is not joining the tread. I would not survive


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> I agree we def need picts from Stan. Poor you I would much rather ride.
> 
> With Grace, Hunter is pretty banged up. Most are superficial but he still looks a mess. I will take picts tomorrow. I think he just likes the idea of escaping whether it be food or not although he found himself in some pretty dense brambles yesterday hopefully that will deter him. We are going to set up his paddock tomorrow and forcify it. I just worry that he will get on the road again. I am not sleeping well these days.


Can you rig up an electric fence. Stops me from jumping out of the paddock :shock:


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Thanks to all of you for the thoughts. I'm okay with missing out on getting this horse now. It really isn't the right time for me. There is much more to learn and much more riding time and riding experience needed before I commit to ownership. Part of me wants my own right now, but I have to be sensible about it too. Just so mad that this woman pulled what she did. To say she just wants to dump him for free ASAP becuase of her mess of a life...then all of a sudden several people come along who like him, so she goes back on her word to us and says we have to pay big bucks now to take him. I think I will look into a full lease for now.

CountryWoman, so glad you finally got what you need to finally ride! Hope you enjoyed it after such a long wait!

Stan, your wife sounds very talented. I tried to learn the bass last year, and gave up! I found it really hard to learn to read music. Then when I finally did figure it out, I couldn’t get my fingers to do what I was reading. And my fingertips hurt so much. As far as your cattle drive gig, I hope you post video and photos. Have always wanted to see that in person but it’s not too common where we are.

Mason, welcome! Love your story of how you got started years ago. That sometimes I think is the way to learn!

Grace, if you do what you do, you can most certainly do Western I bet! My instructor likes to start new riders, like me, with Western. She said because of the loose reins, she feels it’s a great way for people to master balance. This week I am switching and starting English lessons. I look forward to being able to hold the reins in both hands, and have tighter contact. I’m just afraid of the less-secure appearing English saddle! 

Hunter, I’m sorry Hunter got bruised up. That must have been a nightmare to realize what happened. Hope you got the paddock squared away and can sleep at night again!

Fahntasia...can't wait to hear if the gelding works out for you. Poor guy, for his loss. He sounds wonderful though! Good luck.


----------



## Country Woman

Well I got on Belle and Kailie and Marc helped me get on her I rode her around 
for a bit then decided to get off my husband was helping me and Kailie holding Belle saw something go wrong and Belle bucked as I coming off and my knee buckled and I fell off 
but I am ok 
Michaela was so concerned she came to the barn to see if I was ok 
So I have to practice getting off and on


----------



## corgi

CW- Oh no! I am glad you are okay. Do you know what caused her to buck? Since she hasn't been ridden in a year, you may need to take it really slow with her. Any chance of having someone give you some lessons on her? I know that helped me tremendously after I bought Izzy.

Speaking of Izzy, I have to take a moment and tell people that will understand about how happy I am tonight. 3 months ago, I never thought I would be where I am with my horse. After I bought her, I realized she could sense my lack of confidence and I started taking lessons. My confidence grew and tonight, she refused to cross a swllen creek. She danced, pranced, turned and tried to bolt home, threw her head....but I kept at it...and she crossed it!!! Woohoo!! I was so happy and gave her lots of rubs and told her she was a good girl.

When we got back to the farm, I took her to the arena and we cantered for the first time!!!!

I am so happy...can you tell?

She is a retired polo pony...and at one point I had to slow her down a bit because it was almost a gallop...but she slowed down when I asked. I ride her in a rope halter and it really showed me she is responsive to what I ask of her when she slowed down on cue.

Three months ago I couldnt even mount her without a battle. Wow. So happy!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I am not sure what caused Belle to buck 
it was when I was dismounting I had my right leg over the saddle 
and almost down to the stool and something spooked her


----------



## Hunter65

From talking to CW I think it was a combination that the saddle slipped as she was getting off. Apparently Belle was fine before that. I am hoping to go out Wednesday with her so she can try again. YAY CW you look great up there.

My poor animals, I tell ya. Hunter is OK we have him in a houdini proof paddock (I hope). My poor dog got attacked by a pitbull today, sheesh. They were both at the barn had a little skirmish when they first met but were fine. I threw a stick for Pepper (my dog) and Henry decided it was his. Had her pinned to the ground with his jaws on her neck. OMG I was so scared, hitting him with a stick and calling for help. One of the guys came and grabbed Henry by the mouth. Not the right thing to do as he got bit but it got him off of Pepper. Poor thing. He didn't break the skin but she is very scared and sore.

This is my Pepper


----------



## Country Woman

awe your poor animals first Hunter and now Pepper 
if your friend was not there it would have been worse


----------



## corgi

Glad Pepper is ok! That is scary.... I have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi (hence the screenname) that was attacked by another dog once. He was picked up and shaken like a chew toy. Still can't get the image out of my head. I could't believe there was no blood but we couldn't touch him on his right side for over a week. Vet said it was bad bruising.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> awe your poor animals first Hunter and now Pepper
> if your friend was not there it would have been worse


Maybe, if he wanted to hurt her it would have been done before he got there.


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> Glad Pepper is ok! That is scary.... I have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi (hence the screenname) that was attacked by another dog once. He was picked up and shaken like a chew toy. Still can't get the image out of my head. I could't believe there was no blood but we couldn't touch him on his right side for over a week. Vet said it was bad bruising.


Ya she seemed ok til I was driving home and I reached back to pet her and she yelped and she is getting up very slowly right now. Poor thing she IS 11 years old.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes that is very true 
When I fell Marc was more scared that I had broken something
I just have to practice dismounting be cause my right side 
does not work well


----------



## Foxhunter

CW. Well, the worse is over. Glad you are OK.

Is there anyone more agile that can teach her how to let a rider dismount from the right?

I know when I was doing a lot of work with the RDA that people who had had a stroke, found it easier to dismount from the right. 
With your right side being weak you might find it easier doing it 'incorrectly' to lift your left leg over the saddle.

*Hunter* How frightening. I hope she is OK. I know dogs but not the Pitbulls as they are banned in the UK. Separating two fighting dogs can be very risky. Separating a dog that has a jaw that locks must be something else. 

I always keep Arnica tablets and cream handy, it is brilliant for bruising - human and animal.


----------



## Country Woman

Foxhunter said:


> CW. Well, the worse is over. Glad you are OK.
> 
> Is there anyone more agile that can teach her how to let a rider dismount from the right?
> 
> I know when I was doing a lot of work with the RDA that people who had had a stroke, found it easier to dismount from the right.
> With your right side being weak you might find it easier doing it 'incorrectly' to lift your left leg over the saddle.
> 
> *Hunter* How frightening. I hope she is OK. I know dogs but not the Pitbulls as they are banned in the UK. Separating two fighting dogs can be very risky. Separating a dog that has a jaw that locks must be something else.
> 
> I always keep Arnica tablets and cream handy, it is brilliant for bruising - human and animal.


My friend Hunter may come over Wed to help me I still will need my hubby too 
my right knee will buckle if I use that


----------



## With Grace

Aw no CW Im sorry you fell so glad you are ok! You got your first fall out of the way so its not likely to happen again for a looooong time:wink: hope your next ride goes well for you!

Hunter- poor Pepper! I dont even know what I would do if a Pit grabbed my little girl, that must have been terrifying! So glad your friend was able to get her free from him.


----------



## Foxhunter

CW, I did wonder if it would hold up. The only other suggestion is that you get off the army way, and you can do this at a mounting block. Keep your left foot in the stirrup binging your right leg over (I know you do this western) and then take the weight on your arms when your leg is over and remove your left foot from the stirrup when your right is level with it.

I am giving myself a break. My halo is shining! I have taken the dogs a long walk, got some planting done, then came in and made five quiches (sounds better than cheese flan) mixed up about 10 lbs of pastry, 20 lb of crumble both of which are in the freezer, which I need to clear as lambs are back from slaughter next Friday.

It is going to rain looking at the clouds, it will do more good than harm. The local farmers were all carting silage last two days getting in believing in the weather forecast. They were right to do so.

Whenever the tractors and trailers are hauling around here it causes chaos. The lanes are very narrow and few passing places. Locals see a tractor and immediately either pull in, if they are near one, or reverse to one they have passed. Incomers or tourists sit in their cars waiting for the tractor to reverse or refuse to pull in far enough to the side in case they get their car dirty. 
Many complain about tractors using the road - they want food on their plates don't they?

One thing I can never get over is the good condition of the roads in the USA, compared to many places here logging roads are better kept - they are certainly a lot wider!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

CountryWoman, glad to hear it went well until the bucking and dismount. If you could have a good trainer work with you just a few times it might make a big difference. For myself just getting back to it, I would have a hard time riding independently yet and working with my instructor everytime gives me that much more confidence and am inching my way back to riding independently soon. Dismounting is a struggle for me as well because of chronic low back pain. We are still working on ways to dismount that will be easier on me and Nuggles. So far the best for me (but not him) is standing up in both stirrups, taking my right leg out first while standing and bearing weight on the horn, keeping my left leg in the stirrup as I swing my right leg over, and take my left leg out when my right leg is back on the ground. It's all my back can handle

Byvthe way CW you look great up there! I'll post photos of Nuggles who looks so much like your Belle.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

My main problem is swinging my right leg over quickly 
You see I have a disability on my right side 
so its a little different. 
Today my whole body is sore 
on Wed Hunter 65 may come down to help me out
Thank you I wish the dark clouds were not there 

My hubby came up with an idea he suggests I sit on a chair back wards 
and practice swinging my right leg over I will hold the back of the chair


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

That sounds like a great idea CW. Do you do any stretching and strengthening exercises beforehand that could help as well? I always stretch before riding. When I first started riding a few months ago, I could hardly walk the following two days after. Now I'm so much better conditioned from riding 2 to 3 days a week and never have muscle soreness anymore other than low back which is painful 24\7 anyway no matter if I ride or not. I also lost 15 pounds since riding without dieting or even trying to lose. How about yoga? Lots of women from my riding stable do it just for horseback riding and I'm planning to start too. They all say it makes them better riders


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Wow! I go to the woods for a weekend and so much happens on this thread!!

CW I am so glad you finally got to ride!! I think if you schooled Belle, even if you have someone more agile, you could teach her to let you mount (and dismount) from the off side....

Hunter: Your poor beautiful baby! If that was my baby I would be so mad..
I hope she gets better soon, and you pony too...

Lost: I strongly believe our horse companions are a gift from God and that one was not meant for you...the right one will come along very soon.

And welcome to our new over forty member!!

Our big excitement of the weekend was my little boy got his very own horse!!
He is going to be nine in a couple of weeks. He has been riding double for many years with Bill.
This man was camping who was looking to thin his huge herd. He had this little standardbred gelding. He is about six or seven, 14.1 or so, and bay. 
He needs some TLC, groceries, teeth, feet are a mess. But he is the quietest little horse, he came from the Amish and will drive anywhere. 
Here are some shots of a very happy Bowen and his new horse..Cobilion or Lion for short....


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Susan he looks so cute up there!

Poor Pepper is not doing so good today, pretty sore I think. She hasn't eaten and vomited on our walk today. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Country Woman

I can't put weight om my right leg fully It will buckle


----------



## Country Woman

awe Hunter I am very sorry for your dog Pepper 
I am very sore too
but willing to get back on


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-hope you feel better soon.

Hunter-hope your dog also recuperates soon-dog-fights are so scary!


----------



## Country Woman

I will hopefully I will feel better soon


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW- How did you ever get over 400 carrots?


----------



## Country Woman

just by being quick


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> just by being quick


 
So its you who steals all of the carrots. We have you identified now. Evey time my carrots are swiped you ge the blame.

CW I have spent a considerable time developing the correct way to fall off the horse. You have mastered the art in one go, and that is not to do to much dammage to ones self. Well Done.
Saddle slip. I use a breast straps they stop the saddle from going all the way around if the girth comes loose.

Teach Belle to allow mount and dismount both sides, you never know when on the trail the ability to use both sides of the horse is needed and its always at a time when the horse has not been trained for it. They accept it very quickly.

Off for a bush ride now so pictures later. Thats if I can catch Stella, made the mistake and let her go last night at a friends with several other horses and on a hill. Odds are she will be at the top and when I get there she will run down to the bottom. Just have to love the horse at times like that or have a big gun.


----------



## Speed Racer

Rode both horses today. Haven't ridden in months. I'm gonna be SORE tomorrow!


----------



## corgi

But it will be the best kind of sore!


----------



## Country Woman

I am extra sore today 
hopefully I will feel better soon


----------



## Rascaholic

Congrats CW on getting to ride Belle!! I'm sorry you fell off and am glad you are ok.

Welcome to our newbie 

Everyone else, hello, hope all is well.

Been a weird couple weeks around here. Will update more eventually maybe lol


----------



## Fahntasia

CW: YAY for riding belle!!! hope the fall didn't hurt too much:-( Looking forward to more pics of you and belle 

Hunter: Poor pepper, hope she feels better soon.

Nothing new on this side of the fence. Havn't seen the grey gelding as yet, trying not too get too excited *just in case* lol. Work is super busy, thank god lol. Hope everyone is doing well =)


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hubby is home from the hospital-had to have an emergency gall bladder removal-(infected)-has not been a fun week. I'm going to visit my sister for 9 days starting next Sat. so he will have to take care of all the animals on his own. I definetely need this vacation!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening all 
Tomorrow is my husband's birthday he will be 49


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, 
Sorry to hear about your unscheduled dismount. I, too, am a big fan of having a horse who can be mounted/dismounted from either side. Have had really bad knees at times in the past, which mean that I can't dismount without doing exactly what Foxhunter described - right leg over, hold tummy/ribs on saddle, kick left foot out of stirrup and sliiiiiiide down to ground or mounting block. Also, I wholeheartedly agree with Stan about a breast collar or breast strap, whatever they are called in Canada. I happen to have a brand new one, I think (black, nylon/felt which would match your saddle) that was sent to me in error with an order a few years ago - if shipping isn't too much to Canada I would be happy to ship it to you, as I don't want to bother trying to sell it. It would hold the saddle from slipping quite as easily, which is an extra bit of insurance for you in the dismount. Just let me know if you'd like to have it! 

Best birthday wishes to Marc, are you stirring up something special for his dinner? 

Foxhunter, Star the (Stinker) Pony was much less ouchie today. Did a fine job with the little kiddos on lead line, hubby said he wasn't keen on trotting but when he did, I saw no lameness. Thanks for your suggestion to identify shoulder alignment issues! I hadn't heard of that before but it is very good to know!


----------



## Country Woman

I am just making grilling burgers and fries


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter may come out to give me some help 

When I tried out Levi he was taller and I was able to dismount 
from him to step stool I think he was trained that way


----------



## Stan

This is the only photo I have of the drive through the window of my truck while the rest and she who must be obeyed had a nice time riding. The hills in the distance was the destination. photo from a cell phone so excuse the quality. 10 riders were spread out on this drive and for those that are used to 4 lane highways this is state highway 12 one lane each way. Only in New Zealand. after an hour we branched off onto a back country road The only difference, it was a metal road. 

Today I got to have a ride and as predicted Stella was at the top of the bl----dy hill and the tart just stood there looking down as I crawled my way up to her. I did have a great ride though through the pine forest and dence bush. Very hilly and as it has been raining interesting going down hill. Stella has not learnt to drop her rear when decending steep slopes. Got to work on that one. 4 hours of hard riding I enjoyed it and I believe Stella did also. Only one incident she did a small buck and a few pig roots but i managed to pull her into her safe place kept her there for a few seconds and then on we went. That was a first for her she had not bucked before I think it was an issue with one of the other horses, Just two mare's sorting who was the top dog.

If the weather holds on tuesday I have another cattle drive and will remember to take the camera, I get to ride this time so instead of over the bonnet of the truck I will post a shot or two from between her ears.

CW, 49, that big 50 is getting closer leaving the roaring 40ies and entering the nifty 50ies catching up to me. Have a nice evening, and i hope your leg comes right quickly now you are on the horse you have lost time to make up.

Cheers all


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan thank you for the encouragement 
I am planning to some ground work with the saddle on and 
put the proper bridle on if Hunter can't make it 

I am not that sore today


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well it's official, Blackjack has a new Mommy. I am happy for Pam and Jack, but honestly, have been a crying emotional wreck today.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I take it one of your horses went to a new home? They become such a part of the family,it's hard to let them go. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Country Woman

Good news I am not so sore anymore 
I am going to start over again on Wednesday


----------



## Cacowgirl

That's good-Do you have a bit & bridle that fits? Is there a mounting block you can use?


----------



## Foxhunter

That's my girl CW - get right back on.

Now good folk I need a recipe help.

I have a lovely booklet I bought when in Salmon, ID. 
One part of this recipe says to sprinkle jello over .......

I know jello is what we call jelly, but it comes in set squares that you melt with boiling water. So, do you get jello in crystal form?

Thanks


----------



## Country Woman

I have to try my bridle on her


----------



## Speed Racer

Foxhunter said:


> I know jello is what we call jelly, but it comes in set squares that you melt with boiling water. So, do you get jello in crystal form?


Y'all can't get powdered gelatin? Basically, that's all Jell-o is, powdered gelatin with sugar and flavors added.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all can't get powdered gelatin? Basically, that's all Jell-o is, powdered gelatin with sugar and flavors added.



And if you want to make jello into squares/shapes that you can pick up etc you add gelatin powder to it.


----------



## Foxhunter

Yes, I know it is basically flavoured gelatine but what I cannot understand is that it says _sprinkle the jello over the rhubarb_ surely if it goes on it will just go soggy as the only liquid will be from the rhubarb? It also has to be cooked!


----------



## Speed Racer

What is it you're trying to make? Sprinkling powdered gelatin over stuff doesn't sound very appetizing.


----------



## Foxhunter

Speed Racer said:


> What is it you're trying to make? Sprinkling powdered gelatin over stuff doesn't sound very appetizing.



I agree! That is why I am asking 
The recipe says place rhubarb in tin, Sprinkle jello (strawberry) over it. 
Mix the dry ingredients (flour, sugar, oatmeal, and butter) and pour over the rhubarb and jello then bake.

It seems odd to sprinkle jello!


----------



## Speed Racer

It does sound odd, unless there's another liquid added and they forgot to put it in the recipe. What's the dish called? :?


----------



## With Grace

Hi all from sunny hot Las Vegas! Hubby planned a surprise trip for me for my birthday, ahhh i needed this sun! Not a gambler, but pool time with drinks is sure lovely.

Left kes in the hands of a great horse sitter for the next few days, shes been texting me updates so I know my mare is getting exercise while Im gone. I also put her in training for the next 60 days, to get her softer in the snaffle. I just dont need a horse heavy in the bridle and needing hard hands, which I cant do anyways with my arthritis! 

Fox- perhaps as the ruhbarb bakes the juices from it will meld with the powdered jello? Im not a jello fan, but it sounds like a variation of a cobbler and it just might be for flavor and not consistency, sounds interesting let us know how it turns out!

Susan- hope your hearts heals soon from the sale of blackjack, I imagine even a great home is hard to let go to.

CW- so glad your soreness went away so soon!

Well, heading to the pool for some sun and libations...i have my dressage today magazine and my equine massage book to study, Im quite sure those two items will keep away any potential unwanted pick up lines while hubby is at his conference lol!


----------



## Foxhunter

Rhubarb Crunch.

It is a booklet that was for charity and all the recipes sent in by the local folk.

I might just cut down on the ingredients and try it withe a small amount.
Don't you think that, although rhubarb is juicy the jello would not have enough to absorb?


----------



## farmpony84

I went to my first minor league baseball game the other day. (The potomac nationals). I usually go to the big ball games but since the Nats have been doing so well my usual $80 per seat ticket has sky rocketed to anywhere from 105-900 per ticket so I thought what fun would it be to check out the local scene. Tickets for the high dollar seats were $13 a piece! We were in the second row behind the home plate. Not bad at all!

During the game they called over the loud speaker... "Would the owner of the teal pontiac bonneville liscence plate blah blah blah please report to the coast gaurd stand" Husband and I looked at each other for a minute because we were like... With our luck... the dang thing was on fire.. and then they came back on and said... "Because you've just won the dirtiest car in the parking lot prize!"....

****...

Only us....


----------



## Foxhunter

You wouldn't have won if my vehicle had been there!


----------



## farmpony84

Foxhunter said:


> You wouldn't have won if my vehicle had been there!


****! Who on earth would think of such a contest? And of course... It's in the "city" so they don't know what dirt is! I thought my car was fairly clean....


----------



## Hunter65

We used to go to the minor league games all the time.

I won my very first cell phone at one, it looked like this.








I think it cost me 300.00 just to turn it on. Back then that was a lot of money.


----------



## Foxhunter

One thing about such a phone it would not be difficult to find!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> One thing about such a phone it would not be difficult to find!


Very true but it was also really hard to hold up to your ear and no way could you hook in the crook of your shoulder lol


----------



## corgi

Hey Farmpony, you are in my neck of the woods! We have been to quite a few Potomac baseball games...back when they were called the Prince William Cannons. Good Times!


----------



## Country Woman

Well I have been practicing mounting and dismounting on my stationary bike 
I have got faster


----------



## Fahntasia

*Susan:* Your heart will heal, *hugs*. :hug:

*Fox:* here's a link to a recipe for ruhbarb crunch, looks easier to make, and tastier then adding jello lol. Rhubarb Crunch Recipe - Allrecipes.com

*Grace:* Have fun, don't get burnt, and make mine a cran vodka tyvm!:wink:

*Stan:* The countryside looks beautiful, hopefully the next pictures will be from between Stella's ears! Only if "she who must be obeyed" approves though :wink:


----------



## Stan

A couple of photoes of todays cattle drive from the back and between Stella's ears. She who must be obeyed was in the lead and I in the rear with the straglers. Not meany cows only about 100 and a short distance 10 miles. 
These are the only photos that came out the good shots of Stella doing her thing making believe she was a cow pony did not turn out. I had to use the cell phone camera it was to wet to use the the real thing. However Stella ended up with 4 straglers to look after so a good learning experience for her, and me, getting her to respond to the cows movement. She developed her own twist to herding, she got up close then let out an almighty loud neigh, the cows shot forward. I swear she got a buzz out of it. It rained and rained and rained but a good day out. And she is responding to voice commands much better now, but work to be done, I mean well, she is a red head.:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Wow I would love to do that 
every year in Kamloops BC they have an annual cattle drive too


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Wow I would love to do that
> every year in Kamloops BC they have an annual cattle drive too



There are actually a few cattle drives that you can go on. Either bring your own horse or they supply it. We are surrounded by ranches up at our property and they are owned by my friends family she goes up there all the time to round up the cows. I hope to do it with them one day, gotta let Hunter grow up a we tad more though.


----------



## Foxhunter

Fahntasia said:


> *Susan:*
> 
> *Fox:* here's a link to a recipe for ruhbarb crunch, looks easier to make, and tastier then adding jello lol. Rhubarb Crunch Recipe - Allrecipes.com


Many thanks for that - makes much morse sense!
It is what we call a 'crumble' but with oats added.

*STAN*

Funny looking car! Hope you had fun.

Big Royal Procession today to celebrate the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. Unfortunately the weather is not so good. This is a thanksgiving for her reign.
Sadly Prince Phillip was taken to hospital for a bladder infection last night so he will not be present. 

Many people have camped out on the streets to get a good viewing place for the parade. 

I couldn't be there taking all the hustle and bustle! See more on the telly.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So- Stella did get to do some cattle driving! 

Yes, the TV lets us see so many things we could only imagine otherwise-addictive little box!

Sometimes the secret is a good recipe, but there are many that won't share theirs.

Just early morning ramblings-can't sleep. Hate when that happens.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Cacowgirl: I have the early morning insomnia also...usually up by four.

With Grace: I have RA and I can't pull hard either....I think you are wise to get some professional help, money well spent.

Stan: I enjoyed the pictures you shared, the country is gorgeous there.

Fox: I went to the Macy's parade one year and never saw one float for the crowd.

CW: you are my kind of cowgirl, determined!

Went and picked up my tack from Jack's new owner and she was so happy.

She went on her first ever trail ride and Jack took good care of her.

I rode Sophie at my friend's INDOOR arena last night. I can't believe how easy

she is to train.


----------



## Hunter65

So we are off to the vets this morning. I got up and Pepper had thrown up all over the house so am worried.


----------



## corgi

Oh No! Hoping everything is ok Hunter.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hunter-hope Pepper will be OK.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

No. Prayers for Pepper...


----------



## Hunter65

Well the vets kept her. She has a high fever and her stomach is really hard. They want to put her on intravenous and run some tests. They aren't sure if it has anything to do with the attack on Saturday. Poor puppy, I keep crying.
Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. I will update when I hear from vet.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I sorry to hear this Hunter. I hope everything is ok
I am praying for you and Rob and Pepper


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well it's our anniversary today. 
I had a tooth break on Sunday, a bottom tooth, and it cut my tongue so bad I couldn't talk by yesterday.
So I went to the dentist and am celebrating with stitches, a sore jaw, and vicodin which puts me to sleep.


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Anniversary to you and your husband 

I am sorry you broke your tooth


----------



## With Grace

Hunter! Keeping poor Pepper in my thoughts, poor thing!

Susan- I have PA, i guess its kind of rare, but the good thing is the meds seem to take care if it for the most part, some days my hands get weak though. An equine massage therapist with PA, well see how that pans out lol! Sorry about your tooth and omg stitches in the tongue sounds soooo painful! Hope it heals up quick!

Off to the pool again, am feeling the vitamin d finally making it to my body lol!


----------



## Foxhunter

Poor Pepper - hope she is OK.

Darn dogs - I am fed up with them all!

I was about to feed them tonight, I keep the flesh in a bin in the garage. I had opened the auto door when Sarah, the horses chiro arrived. I had a large shoulder 
of a yearling casualty steer to feed the dogs with - enough for two days. 
Anyway, I chucked the shoulder back in the garage and closed the door and went to see to the horses. 
On returning some 40 minutes later, first thing I see is the door is only half closed. The bin is on its side and the shoulder gone.

The Lab was missing but my GSD was lying on her bed bloated. She had feasted and the Lab was finishing things off! Needless to say neither got fed and neither will be fed tomorrow!

Hounds found it fun to dig up the tiny strips I have leading to my door. The path was covered in soil and as it has been raining you can guess what it looked like. 

I'm going to give up dogs and keep hamsters.


----------



## Hunter65

Not Hamsters, we went through so many of them we were running out of names. Our first one Hammy (of course) broke his back on his wheel. Saw that one coming as he would stick his head out all the time as the spoke went around.

I quite enjoy fish and they make less of a mess than hamsters - they are actually quite calming.


----------



## maisie

I am so sorry that Pepper isn't well Hunter. My thoughts are with you and her. 

Cheers to you CW for going right out and trying again. I'd be worried about riding a horse that hadn't been worked for so long, especially with new tack. Hopefully, she'll settle down after a bit. Take it slow and easy at first.

Had to chuckle about dogs who are able to open garage doors. They're so inventive.


----------



## Country Woman

the owner and i are going to work together when she has the time


----------



## Hunter65

Hopefully that will be soon CW. I am still hoping to go out on Wed as I have to check on Hunter too. They did a bunch of work on the paddocks and field yesterday and today so dying to see it.


----------



## Chance59

I hope everyone is having a good week, but I am so sorry about Pepper. 
Praying the vet will have him back to normal quickly! 
FoxHunter- if you didn't have your doggies you would miss them to no end! You'd be so lonely, you would go out and get more straight away! 
As much trouble as they get into, they are worth it, I like fish too, but they don't give kisses like dogs do! 
Happy Anniversary to you and your husband Susan, sounds like you'll be doing your celebrating another night. Feel better!
CW- keep practicing mounting and dismounting from your stationary bike, what a great idea! Looking forward to hearing about your next time in the saddle.
Stan- can't wait for pictures of the drive.... I bet your glad you'll be riding this time- a horse, that is! 
I went and tried out Ruby today, the most beautiful Paint horse I've ever seen!  Her owner and I really seemed to hit it off, we are the same age, got into riding again later in life, have kids and grandkids, and are cautious when on a horse! I rode Ruby a little bit, and despite being in a way too big saddle, with no stirrups(they were hanging down bumping Ruby's sides) and a construction crew on the other side of the trees outside the paddock, I was very comfortable on her, and she did fine. I will go back next week for a proper lesson, then we will take it from there! She is a real lover, put her head in my hands right off, and did not seem at all hesitant about me. This will be a lease- at least for a while, owner is not quite ready to give her up yet, and I am not quite ready to buy.


----------



## Hunter65

Chance59 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good week, but I am so sorry about Pepper.
> Praying the vet will have him back to normal quickly!
> FoxHunter- if you didn't have your doggies you would miss them to no end! You'd be so lonely, you would go out and get more straight away!
> As much trouble as they get into, they are worth it, I like fish too, but they don't give kisses like dogs do!
> Happy Anniversary to you and your husband Susan, sounds like you'll be doing your celebrating another night. Feel better!
> CW- keep practicing mounting and dismounting from your stationary bike, what a great idea! Looking forward to hearing about your next time in the saddle.
> Stan- can't wait for pictures of the drive.... I bet your glad you'll be riding this time- a horse, that is!
> I went and tried out Ruby today, the most beautiful Paint horse I've ever seen!  Her owner and I really seemed to hit it off, we are the same age, got into riding again later in life, have kids and grandkids, and are cautious when on a horse! I rode Ruby a little bit, and despite being in a way too big saddle, with no stirrups(they were hanging down bumping Ruby's sides) and a construction crew on the other side of the trees outside the paddock, I was very comfortable on her, and she did fine. I will go back next week for a proper lesson, then we will take it from there! She is a real lover, put her head in my hands right off, and did not seem at all hesitant about me. This will be a lease- at least for a while, owner is not quite ready to give her up yet, and I am not quite ready to buy.



Thats awesome, what no picts???? Tsk tsk. Hey I started off leasing and one thing led to another and Hunter fell into my lap. Still miss my lease horse.


----------



## Country Woman

My daughter is going to meet me at the stable tomorrow cause she wants to see my horse


----------



## Chance59

I will get pics as soon as I can!  I want Josh(RI) to take a picture of me on Suzie(lesson horse) to at least have one up here. Ruby may be a while, I want to make sure she's really going to be mine, before I do that.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I hope Pepper is going to be ok


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, I can just see the pups rinsing their muddy paws in your new fishbowl! As far as the jello, and the rhubarb recipe, jello serves the same purpose as food coloring, sugar, and flour or cornstarch or gelatin combined. It sprinkles because unlike gelatin, it comes out of the package rather like colored sugar, so it can be evenly sprinkled onto the mixture in the baking dish or bowl. 

CW, I am so impressed. You are amazing - what a great idea to practice dismounting from a bike! This proves that where there's a will, there's a way! Hoping that tomorrow is a great riding day for you. 

Hunter, hoping Pepper bounces back quickly; keep us posted! 

Susan, hugs - that was tough. It must be a good feeling, though, to see how happy Jack's new friend is with him! I know that my TWH mare, Windy, was 11 when I bought her; she'd been bred and trained by her owner and had only been ridden by 2 people before me - him and his granddaughter. He debated for 2 or 3 years before selling her.... and regretted it for a while afterward (because he had kept her brother as his younger, taller trail horse but he wasn't as happy with him as he thought he would be). But - important but coming! - now he's really glad that Windy's found such a good home and that I'm enjoying and appreciating her so much! For your sake, I hope the new owner works out just as well for you!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Hunter, how is Pepper this morning? Any news ? Do they know what is wrong yet? My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hunter65

No news yet except she can come home today. I have to call the vet this morning and find out the results. So hopefully soon I will go get her. So lonely in the house with hubby away and no pepper.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Praying Pepper gets better very quick~!!


----------



## Fahntasia

Hunter: How is pepper today, any news? *hugs*

Fox: Your dogs daily antics always give me a good morning giggle lol. I agree with Chance that you would be thoroughly miserable without those pups, I could just see you trying to train a hamster to sit and roll over lol!

CW: More pics of you riding please!!

Chance: Super that you hit it off with horse AND owner 

Not much new in my little corner of the world, I have 3 people now helping me in my horse search, the big grey gelding I was supposed to see has already been sold off, i'll find my horse one day soon lol. 

Went to a friends house yesterday, her family sent her a horse. Rode him, and had some fun, got my horse fix ****. Going to take lessons on monday from a new trainer, very excited!


----------



## maisie

I hope that Pepper is doing better. Eleven is too old to get involved in doggie entanglements.

Just to set the record straight though, 


> Separating a dog that has a jaw that locks must be something else
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page314/#ixzz1x1L0Zy59


The dogs known as "pit bulls" (not really a breed but a type) do not have jaws that lock. The American Pit Bull Terrier, the American or English Staffordshire Terrier, the American Bull Dog and the Bull Terrier are all closely related. "Pit Bull" refers to dogs that look like a bully-type with short hair, blocky heads, muscular builds, etc. Most are mixed breeds. They are strong, stubborn and need obedience training because of that but they are terrific dogs if handled correctly. A good pit bull is very human friendly (& a lousy watch dog) but can show dog on dog aggression since they are decended from the dogs used for bull-baiting and pit fighting in Britain & Ireland. 

Sorry, not about horses and absolutely not to minimize the injuries that poor Pepper may have received from this kind of dog. I worked in dog rescue here in NYC for years and pit bulls tend to become a rescuer's favorite.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to the barn this afternoon to work with Belle 
then tonight hopefully Hunter can make it so we can try riding her


----------



## Susan Crumrine

CW...have fun and be careful!
I am taking Sophie and we are having a professional trainer work with us both today. 
Here is a picture of her, just because...LOL


----------



## Country Woman

awe I love the color of Sophie


----------



## Speed Racer

She's a cremello, Susan? I'm so color 'tarded. I know black, bay, chestnut, and gray! :rofl:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I think she is actually a perlino, which is a double dilute on a bay coat.


----------



## Hunter65

She is so pretty Susan, you are so lucky.

CW not sure if I will be able to make it tonight. I have to go to my barn and could be there a while.

Update on Pepper: Just talked to the vet and she has to stay another day. She has a bit of a liver problem and pancreatitis, which is apparently very painful and she has to be on IV antibiotics. So another lonely night and hopefully she will be home tomorrow and hubby is home tomorrow so yay. I am so exhausted with working and Hunter and Pepper and vets and.. and.. and.. I could sleep for a week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hunter-1 more day & hopefully pup & hubby will be home. Have some bonding time w/your horse-hope he's not escaping anymore. Hope you can relax tonight-maybe a nice glass of wine? And sleep-blissful restorative sleep....


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter no Problem I understand
Just take care of your self


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Hunter-1 more day & hopefully pup & hubby will be home. Have some bonding time w/your horse-hope he's not escaping anymore. Hope you can relax tonight-maybe a nice glass of wine? And sleep-blissful restorative sleep....



1 more sleep... 1 more sleep..... hahaha I did the wine thing last night and actually had a pretty good sleep but am feeling so tired again. Debating even going to the barn.

I doubt Hunter will be escaping any time soon, his paddock is pretty secure (I hope).


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hey Hunter no Problem I understand
> Just take care of your self



Thanks CW. Hopefully the owner will be able to help you soon as she knows the horse better than any of us. I would like to see her ride. Just wonder if there is some reason why she is putting off riding her.

Let us know how is goes today.


----------



## maisie

> She has a bit of a liver problem and pancreantitis, which is apparently very painful


One of my pups had pancreantitis over a weekend and he was terribly sick. I was afraid he had a blockage or bloat so we took him to an emergency vet where they diagnosed it. He got IV fluids and muscle relaxants so we could drive home and then he spent another 2 days at another vet specialty hospital so they could monitor his fluids. 

I still wince at that particular bill. 

Hope Pepper feels better soon.


----------



## Hunter65

maisie said:


> One of my pups had pancreantitis over a weekend and he was terribly sick. I was afraid he had a blockage or bloat so we took him to an emergency vet where they diagnosed it. He got IV fluids and muscle relaxants so we could drive home and then he spent another 2 days at another vet specialty hospital so they could monitor his fluids.
> 
> I still wince at that particular bill.
> 
> Hope Pepper feels better soon.


Thanks
Ya I know hubby not gonna be too happy about the bill considering I just had one for Hunter a few weeks ago. I don't care she is my girl and I'll take care of her.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks CW. Hopefully the owner will be able to help you soon as she knows the horse better than any of us. I would like to see her ride. Just wonder if there is some reason why she is putting off riding her.
> 
> Let us know how is goes today.


Hope things are well 
Michaela got thrown by another horse a week ago 
and had a mild conccusion so she is not able to ride 

Today went well I think. I had Belle walking and trotting to voice 
commands and she did very well even though there were other horses 
in the arena


----------



## waresbear

I check this thread now & again to see if you are riding yet CW. I see that you had a fall but are back in the saddle. Good girl, it gets easier.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hope things are well
> Michaela got thrown by another horse a week ago
> and had a mild conccusion so she is not able to ride
> 
> Today went well I think. I had Belle walking and trotting to voice
> commands and she did very well even though there were other horses
> in the arena



Was that on the lunge line or riding. If on the lunge line that is HUGE wtg keep it up. Get those commands under control on the ground and it will help transfer to saddle.


----------



## Bobby Lee

Wow, I started reading this thread but when I when I saw it was 323 pages thought I'd just skip to the end.
I'm one of the yunguns on this thread, just scraping in by a couple of months lol. I do actually forget I'm getting older and have to reign myself in sometimes.
Anyway I rode from probably 7 or 8yrs and always had my own ponies until I was about 18yrs. I imagine even less guys ride in the UK than in the US and by the time I gave up it was all very much a chore rather than fun. In the next 20 years I went to University, moved to London, cologne and Stockholm, got married and had kids and recently separated. 

Life was getting too much like hard work and I needed to get some fun back into it. I looked up old horsey friends and although most of them had given up many years before one of my old riding partners had stayed in it throughout. She invited me over to her livery for some riding. She had just had twins and was struggling to keep both of her horses exercised, so we came to an agreement that I would take one of hers on loan. Which is how things are now, I've only been riding him a month or so and slowly getting his fitness back up. He's a 17hh thoroughbred, i would consider him well broken and a great alrounder. I've also been riding another friends pony shes had an ankle accident and cant ride for some time. A 15hh cob, and a completely different ride, the little ****** got all excited last weekend and tried to throw me off.

Anyway that's where I am at the moment. Riding 3 or 4 times a week and enjoying every minute of it. Its a great way to meet new people too.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Was that on the lunge line or riding. If on the lunge line that is HUGE wtg keep it up. Get those commands under control on the ground and it will help transfer to saddle.


that was on the ground lunging 
I am not sure when I am going to ride 
hopefully Sat but not rushing it


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Bobby Lee 
nice to meet you


----------



## Stan

Sounds like some issues going on at the moment I do hope the dog is O/K and the bill, well we tend to worry about that once the partner is well again.

While on the subject of partners. The doctor says the swelling around my left eye will subside and I will soon be able to open it. The black blue coloring will also fade over the next couple of weeks. My fat lip did not need stiches as now days they use super glue to repair cuts. Its true. So over all i am O/K but still a little sore when walking.

On the day of the cattle drive it was raining and she who must be obeyed was putting on her wet weather gear. While she was strugling to get the waterproof legings on, and I was holding her to stop her from falling over I inadvertantly comment she had put a few pounds on around her hips, and her butt was running a close second to Stella's. That when the fight started.:shock:


----------



## Foxhunter

Fahntasia;1534524
Fox: Your dogs daily antics always give me a good morning giggle lol. I agree with Chance that you would be thoroughly miserable without those pups said:


> You are correct with this!
> My sister had a hamster, she had it in her bedroom and of course it kept her awake. Anyway, it escaped and was found dead in the kitchen, suspect any of the dogs.
> I had a ferret, which came to school with me. Usually in my satchel or pocket. More than once he went running around the classroom, and into another classmate's bag but I was never caught.
> 
> From a small child I was always bossing the pets. I remember taking the rabbit and cat (both dressed up) for walks in my sisters pram (buggy)
> I was training our Lab and Aunts dog all sorts of tricks but never fancied a hamster as a pet.
> 
> I still want an elephant though!
> 
> Hunter - how is Pepper?
> 
> It is horrid when our dogs are sick.
> 
> Our Pepper, now 13, is a tiny JR Terrier.she grew up in London with Milly and only when she moved here did Pepper decide that she had a real hunting instinct and will go to ground.
> Earlier this year she disappeared whilst out for a walk. I saw her trotting back as I turned a horse out. She looked a little guilty, was a mud dog from going to ground.
> In the main house there was a drop or two of blood n the kitchen and Pepper had a hole in her side just by her elbow, and another by her anus. She had been bitten by, I would say, a badger.
> Washed her off and thought the bite over her ribs had punctured her lung.
> Em took her to the vet. I get a call asking to put her to sleep. Talk to vet and tell her to give it a go. Although age was against her, Pepper was very fit and healthy.
> They opened her up and found the swelling on her ribs - which the vet and I thought was air, was, in fact, her lung.
> She stayed in for a few days and came home. A week later she was wanting to go out for a walk and was perfectly herself.
> 
> I took her to the vets for her final check up and the vet was concerned that she was still in shock because of the shaking. I told her that this was only because she was in the vets but was not believed. All done I walked out the surgery and the shaking stops. The vet came out and was surprised to see how different she was.
> Darn dog never learned her lesson because she will still go to ground!
> 
> Miserable wet day - lots of wind. Guess we will be working inside today.


----------



## Stan

Had a couple of little issues with Stella over the last few days one was getting her into the float. A while back she dug her heals in and refused to load, but after a tickle up with a pice of plactic pipe she saw the error of her ways and started to behave.
The other day she started the same behaviour again, becoming dificult so this time I used a new method. I made a pully bridal about a year ago but never needed it. This time I put the bridal on put her lead on and with the lead in my left hand and the rope from the bridal in my right I started loading Stella. She did her normal, got half way on then backed up in a hurry. I followed but applied some pressure on the bridal. Tried again and as she started to back up I stood my ground allowed the lead rope to go with her but not the rope to the pully bridal. That stopped her and on her third try on she went, loaded. Later that day I had to load her again, a little encouragement and on she got. That was great.

On the day of the cattle drive I led her to the float and expecting her to stop at the ramp, I walked in to remove the barrier up front, as i stopped to unlock it this horse head appeared beside me then her chest. NO waiting to load straight in, and I had to get out of her way. It seems the loading problem has gone. I put it down to the pully bridal teaching her the safe place away from pressure was in the float.

At the end of the ride, same day I was coaxing Stella to enter a barn she was unsure of, she puffed herself up stood as tall as she could and refused to enter. I know Stella, and this is normal for her, then she gets over it and will do what I ask. Well, a well meaning lady slaped her on the rump. Stella's reaction as expected, not forward, but backwards, and almost walked over the person responsible. My response. Don't hit my horse again.
I do not train my horse with a stick that is always the absolute last resort. It really gets to me, those that think wacking a horse on the rump is the answer to all problems It sorts nothing only make matters worse. If the horse refuses I always ask why, before I act. I don't ride with a crop or spurs, but teaching Stella to have confidence in herself and me and to respond to the lightest of touch which most times she does. 

Well thats my rant for the night.:wink:

All spelling mistakes are my property please do not copy. :lol:


----------



## Stan

spelling mistake. Bridal wrong, should be bridle, its been a long day.:shock:

and some one deal to the carrot thief please. It took me a year to get 3 carrots and now some one has swiped one of them.:-x


----------



## dee

I feel your pain about the trailer loading. When we first picked up my Dancer, she flat refused to get in the trailer. It took us over 2 hours to get her in - mostly because her previous owner (who was terrified of her) refused to allow Dancer to be treated with a firm hand - it was all sunshine and lollipops because the previous owner was just sure that Dancer would kill her (or one of us) if we pushed her. Okay, so, we did it her way.

Once we got Dancer home, she was my horse, to be handled my way. I do not believe in whipping a horse into a trailer - that's asking for trouble. Dancer learned that getting in the trailer without a fuss simply meant less work. Now all we have to do is point her in the right direction and she does the rest. Occasionally, when she has one of her typical stubborn moments, I have to have someone stand behind her and waive their arm or clap their hands, but they don't have to touch her. 

She was a holy terror when I first got her home, stubborn, pushy, almost out of control. No wonder the previous owner was afraid of her. I guess I'm just a mean person, because I won't stand for that nonsense. Dancer is a wonderful girl, now. Even my youngest granddaughter can handle her (under supervision.)


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Bobby Lee

Hubby comes home today after a month away, boy do I need a hug. Hopefully Pepper will come home today too. I wont know until the vet phones.

Hunter was a terrible loader too. Took over 2 hours to get him in the trailer to go for training. Hubby was getting mad which didn't help matters. Now any time he balks at trailer he lunges on the spot usually only takes one or two times around and he is like OK I'll get on lol. It helps if we are on gravel.


----------



## Country Woman

Since its yucky out side I may not go to the barn today 

My daughter came out to meet my horse and the other horses and
animals. Laura helped me groom Belle while Marc cleaned the stall 
Belle was listening to me, she was such a good, she tried a couple of times 
to canter but I said whoa and she listened.After we finished our session 
we practiced walk a few steps stop the walk, when i walk she walks when I stop she stops at my shoulder 
we then took her out for some grass


----------



## Country Woman

thanks Hunter for the tips


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome Bobby Lee to the forum!


----------



## maisie

Welcome Bobby Lee! It's good to have another re-rider with a decades-long hiatus. I'm in exactly that spot and I find that after almost 2 years of lessons, some of my old muscle memory is surfacing.

I'm helping at a schooling show at my NJ barn this Sunday. I'm not at all familiar with show prep so I hope I catch on for my first show next month. 

CW, it sounds like you're going slow & easy with Belle and that's the best way. I'm glad that your ride was successful with no dismount mishaps. Hope she continues to work out for you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning to all & welcomt to Bobby Lee. I'm going into town in a bit-errands & getting ready for my trip to visit my sister for a 9 days-woo-hoo! Have to get easy meals for hubs to fix for himself & more dog food for the hounds. I only see my sister once a year, & now I have to drive over 2.5 hours to get to the airport-I was spoile in CA-I only lived 10 minutes from the airport-that was so nice. Now I have to leave @ 2 in the morning to make my flight.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!
Back from vacation, and of course back to the windy wet Pacific NW weather. yuck, since Thursdays are stall cleaning day for me (full care board, but stalls are cleaned 5 days a week, owner does the other two) Can't wait to see Kes though, I've missed her so much!

Hunter - Still keeping Pepper in my thoughts and hoping she comes home today.
CW - sounds like you and Belle are getting some good ground work in, that respect on the ground pays off in the saddle and you're really smart to be working with her even when you can't ride.
Bobby Lee - welcome!
Stan - hope your black eye heals soon...sounds like you need to be as sensitive to your wife's rear end as your are with Stella's! Hubby knows never to mention my weight...our couch isn't very comfortable!

Apparently my little dog Lizzie missed me more than usual. I was wearing a Min Pin scarf much of the night while sleeping, and she wouldn't let me up this morning without a bath to the face. I turned another year older this morning, so celebrated by staying in bed a few extra minutes until I couldn't handle the puppy love anymore. Got a set of both clippers and trimmers from my family this morning, so will clip Kes's legs this weekend finally, she's looking pretty hairy!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> Back from vacation, and of course back to the windy wet Pacific NW weather. yuck, since Thursdays are stall cleaning day for me (full care board, but stalls are cleaned 5 days a week, owner does the other two) Can't wait to see Kes though, I've missed her so much!
> 
> Hunter - Still keeping Pepper in my thoughts and hoping she comes home today.
> CW - sounds like you and Belle are getting some good ground work in, that respect on the ground pays off in the saddle and you're really smart to be working with her even when you can't ride.
> Bobby Lee - welcome!
> Stan - hope your black eye heals soon...sounds like you need to be as sensitive to your wife's rear end as your are with Stella's! Hubby knows never to mention my weight...our couch isn't very comfortable!
> 
> Apparently my little dog Lizzie missed me more than usual. I was wearing a Min Pin scarf much of the night while sleeping, and she wouldn't let me up this morning without a bath to the face. I turned another year older this morning, so celebrated by staying in bed a few extra minutes until I couldn't handle the puppy love anymore. Got a set of both clippers and trimmers from my family this morning, so will clip Kes's legs this weekend finally, she's looking pretty hairy!


happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you.....:clap::happydance:
hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Hunter!


----------



## Country Woman

CW, it sounds like you're going slow & easy with Belle and that's the best way. I'm glad that your ride was successful with no dismount mishaps. Hope she continues to work out for you. 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page325/#ixzz1x7cftXG8

I have not ridden her since Sat. I need the owner to ride her first


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Birthday With Grace have a wonderful day 
Did you have a nice vacation?


----------



## Cacowgirl

WG-another Happy Birthday wish for you.Enjoy your time w/Kes-are you going to trim her today? I'll be heading to the Portland area this W/E.


----------



## BBBCrone

I can't tell if I've become older and wiser OR as I've aged I've turned into a chicken.

We have been searching for our two horses for about oh, 6 months I guess. Checked out a lot of places, seen a lot of horses. We've narrowed the breeds down to ones we'd consider for good endurance/trail riding. NOT competition just fun.

Ok so that's good right? Well in my younger years, I'd have bought a horse by now and worried about the small stuff later. Now? I have lists 5 miles long.

I buy things I know we'll need. A little bit every time we are out. First aid supplies (both ours and theirs), brushes, etc. I have a vet set to go a farrier who's been recommended who's work I've seen. Have the pastures laid out and how to rotate them. Put in seed. Know where I'll get our hay and grains. Got some fence repair to do yet and some pasture cleaning.

In other words! We got great plans and fantastic lists and no horses ****!


----------



## Country Woman

BBBCrone I have my first horse I am leasing her 
I have bought a saddle , grooming kit I have a bridle. lunge whip 
halter


----------



## Hunter65

:happydance:

So I am off to go pick up Pepper!!! Will update when we get home.

:happydance:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: Happy Birthday!

CW: I still have that old western saddle you can have it if you want it.

Hunter: YAY!!!! Give Pepper a hug from me...


----------



## Country Woman

here is Belle wearing the saddle
the handsome man is my husband Marc


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I hope all is well with Pepper


----------



## Hunter65

Yay Pepper is home, boy was she happy to leave. Her levels on her pancrease were super high. The high side of the scale is 905 and she was 3380. She has her pills and has to go back in two weeks for more blood testsn hopefully the levels will be down. She sure is perkier. Less than 4 hours and I pick up hubby and we will all be together yay. Except my daughter who lives 4 hours away 

She is happily laying on her bed now, ahh the comforts of home.


----------



## Country Woman

good that Pepper is at home


----------



## With Grace

Thanks for the bday wishes everyone! I'm hoping to go see Kes this evening, and possibly trim her legs then if I have time. 

Cacowgirl - hope you have a great trip, and hopefully the weather around here improves for you!! (Portland seems to have better weather than Seattle, so at least you won't get as much rain)


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Yay Pepper is home, boy was she happy to leave. Her levels on her pancrease were super high. The high side of the scale is 905 and she was 3380. She has her pills and has to go back in two weeks for more blood testsn hopefully the levels will be down. She sure is perkier. Less than 4 hours and I pick up hubby and we will all be together yay. Except my daughter who lives 4 hours away
> 
> She is happily laying on her bed now, ahh the comforts of home.


 So glad she is home and happy!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I was hoping it was not raining 
I would have loved to worked with my horse again


----------



## maisie

Happy Birthday, With Grace! Welcome home, Pepper!


----------



## Country Woman

its a day for celebration that`s for sure


----------



## Chance59

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> Back from vacation, and of course back to the windy wet Pacific NW weather. yuck, since Thursdays are stall cleaning day for me (full care board, but stalls are cleaned 5 days a week, owner does the other two) Can't wait to see Kes though, I've missed her so much!
> 
> Hunter - Still keeping Pepper in my thoughts and hoping she comes home today.
> CW - sounds like you and Belle are getting some good ground work in, that respect on the ground pays off in the saddle and you're really smart to be working with her even when you can't ride.
> Bobby Lee - welcome!
> Stan - hope your black eye heals soon...sounds like you need to be as sensitive to your wife's rear end as your are with Stella's! Hubby knows never to mention my weight...our couch isn't very comfortable!
> 
> Apparently my little dog Lizzie missed me more than usual. I was wearing a Min Pin scarf much of the night while sleeping, and she wouldn't let me up this morning without a bath to the face. I turned another year older this morning, so celebrated by staying in bed a few extra minutes until I couldn't handle the puppy love anymore. Got a set of both clippers and trimmers from my family this morning, so will clip Kes's legs this weekend finally, she's looking pretty hairy!


Happy Happy Birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day! It sounds like Lizzie was both glad to see you and wishing you a happy day today!  I bet Kestrel missed you too!


----------



## Country Woman

hope you had a nice birthday Grace


----------



## With Grace

Just got back from the barn - didn't get a chance to use my new clippers, maybe this weekend... I groomed then lunged her at the same time a gelding was being lunged on the other half of the arena. He was getting pretty spirited, which got Kes all wound up. She wasn't listening to me at all, so she had to work longer and harder tonight. Lots of transitions from walk to trot then back to walk and halting, over and over until she started to get tired and started listening. She was really jumpy tonight as well, which is not like her at all. And then Grace started calling to her from her stall, Kes would answer back (they've never met, but I'm thinking Grace knew I was out there by the sound of my voice) the two mares wouldn't stop, which got the gelding all riled up. Ended up just walking her outside and hand grazing to get her to calm down. Wonder what my Friday morning ride will be like tomorrow LOL!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening Grace hope you are well
sounded like you had an interesting evening 
with your mare


----------



## Chance59

Good morning everyone! 
I hope everyone has a good day today, it is going to be a beautiful summer like day here today, with possible thunderstorms later. Perfect for gardening! 
The owner of Ruby, the horse I tried the other day, Josh, my riding instructor, and I are talking about whether the owner will lease Ruby to me, or if she wants to sell her outright. Honestly, I would prefer a lease right now, we haven't talked purchase price yet, but I have a feeling because she is double registered, and such a good girl, that she would be out of my price range right now. Unless, of course, she will take payments! 
The lease- we would move her to Josh's barn- 5 minutes from me- and split the board. I am assuming that I would also pay for farrier and vet visits, plus the Mare Magic that she takes, and any other supplements/feeds she is on. Josh is going to let me start coming to the barn to work, so that will help. We are all going to talk next week, but I was just trying to get some basic ideas about leasing. Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Fahntasia

Grace HAPPY BIRTHDAY!









Cake!









May year year be a great one, and all your dreams and wishes come true, health and happiness to you! Happy Birthday


----------



## Chance59

Yum! That cake looks good! WithGrace did you have a cake?


----------



## Country Woman

Yes that cake looks tasty 

It was raining all day yesterday so I never made it to the barn


----------



## Foxhunter

Happy birthday Grace!

I went to the theatre yesterday to see Mrs Brown's Boys, a comedy series that is on TV - well, I had to take my glasses off I was laughing so hard they kept steaming up.

Honestly, the cast were all trying not to laugh but there was a lot of ad libbing and most of them were biting their cheeks or knuckles of their hand to stop from laughing. Mostly it didn't work because there were many breaks in the dialogue whilst they got themselves together - which, every time they did Mrs Brown either made a funny face or a quick remark and off they would go again.
I think that what made it so enjoyable was the fact that they were all enjoying themselves so much. After all laughter is infectious and it was something the whole theatre caught. 
My sides hurt from laughing so hard. It was a brilliant end to a really not so nice day.

We had over 2" of rain yesterday from 7 a.m. - 4.30 p.m. and then a further 3/4 " over night.

The horses were all so miserable, shaking from the cold that we brought them all in. They were sure glad to get inside. Em went out on the ATV to let them down and as soon as they saw her they were at the gates and galloped down and up into the barns. Not a halter on one of them - they all just went into their correct stables knowing that if they played up they might be taken back out. 

When the rain stopped, at about 6.30 p.m. the winds increased and several leafy branches were being blown off the trees. 

Not a lot more news.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Foxhunter-That is a lot of rain-your poor wet horses-glad they behaved going into the barn. We are very dry here, but at least less than 100 degrees,but tomorrow I'll be in a much wetter state,so I'm hoping a bit of my weather goes w/me-LOL.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Wow guys! Sorry the rain has stopped your horse activities....
Sophie was amazing today..


----------



## With Grace

Chance59 said:


> Yum! That cake looks good! WithGrace did you have a cake?


Yes indeed! In fact I had several! One at my inlaws, one at my parents, one in Vegas and one yesterday. I've gained about 5 pounds in the last week, and I'm sure Kes could tell this morning!

Susan - I am in love with your Sophie - every pic makes me fall deeper She's just lovely!

Chance - How exciting about Ruby! Either option sounds like it would work out great for you. Pics? Do you have tack for her, or does she come with her own? Does she come with all her necessities? I was amazed after purchasing Kes how much I needed for her. And it is still being purchased, it might not ever end. Today it was bell boots and organic fly spray in a roller, and of course more vet wrap which I buy a few rolls of every time I go to the feed store.

CW - Sorry you didnt get to the barn, this rain is just depressing!

Fox - speaking of rain, wow thats a lot in one day. Days like those make me want to close the shades and go back to bed. Glad you were able to get some laughter in at the show! Brit humor is the best, it's one of the types of humor that I find really funny (I don't enjoy comedians or sit coms, for some reason I just don't find them funny) 

Had a great ride with Kes today. Our trainer came out and we had her flexing and bending on circles, in a snaffle. She still doesn't respect the snaffle, but I could see a difference in her from the last time I rode. I also have got to learn to keep my leg off her, she's got such a sensitive side that if I roll my knees out just a hair, she picks up on it and wants to go, which right now is charging, and not good. I have another training session tomorrow, and then will give her Sunday off.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
hope all is well. We went grocery shopping today and like usual 
hubby grumbled about the price I paid 

I hope the weather cooperates tomorrow so I can go to the barn


----------



## oobiedoo

Hi
Want to say that I love this forum. I read it every night when i get home from work. A lot of the people on here were very supportive when I posted a couple of weeks ago about riding Judy Judy Big Ears, my rescue standardbred for the first time. Its so nice to have people that understand. I'll keep this short cuz Iv'e tried to post several times but my "smart"phone eats the post when I try to send it. So yes I'm over 50  if you can view my profile picture that is Judy Judy Big Ears, also known as Juju, the big J and pushy pushy pig with my granddaughter Chloe, also known as granny's monster. So here goes another try to post.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Oobiedoo: I remember Judy Big Ears! I just got a rescue standardbred for my little boy. I love them!

I am taking Patsy to a horse show today at Faustman ranch in Dayton. It is a special series...there are four classes....trail, extreme trail, arrow and horsemanship. 
We will see how we do, but intend to have some fun no matter what!!


----------



## kim_angel

Hello - I was wondering if I could join in on this thread? I am 41 yrs old. Nice to see there are so many of us "old ladies" here on the forum. - Kim


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Kim, welcome to the old fart's thread!!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Kim - always great to see new faces
There are a few old men on this thread too lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Kim welcome to this thread. Nice to meet you 
hope you like it here


----------



## kim_angel

Thanks !
I am 41, live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland and have too many horses! LOL

I have 6. :shock:

I also have 4 dogs, 4 cats and 8 chickens. 

Today is the first day that our baby Fjord, Titan, is out with the whole herd. We had him separated until he was gelded. Then we put our herd leader in with him. Then we added the herd leaders girlfriend (a shetland pony. lol). Since they had been doing so well together and we have to reseed one of the fields, we decided it was time they all figured out how to get along as one big happy family. So - we opened the gates and let the running begin. It wasnt so bad though and Cherokee (herd boss) settled everyone down pretty quickly. 

Hopefully they stay settled down and I dont have to separate them again.

Hmm, so more about me. I am on Weight Watchers, started a year ago and have lost 96 lbs so far. I am about 5 lbs away from my goal weight. 
I work full time at a furniture store as the purchasing and accounts payable dept manager. I have been there almost 4 yrs. My last job I was a buyer for a manufacturing company but they went out of business due to the economy.... and the boss wanting to open a restaurant and get out of the mfr. biz after his dad (and partner) died. I was there for 8 yrs so it was hard to lose that job and start over somewhere else. 

Speaking of starting over... my hubby and I have thought about selling our house and moving to TN. No real horse stuff going on in this area... mostly a boating and ocean fishing area. Blaaa. So we have thought of packing up and heading out west. Anyone here from TN?


----------



## Ladytrails

Kim, welcome! Big pat on the back for losing so much weight and getting so close to your goal! Way to go! 

We're from Missouri but I love love love the Tennessee area around Knoxville and east to Asheville, NC. Beautiful country, the folks seem to be very warm and friendly, great family values, and if I moved anywhere it would be there LOL. Nashville's culture is really wrapped around music, so IMHO it's better to visit there than to live there. My former boss is in Chattanooga, and he loves it there as well.


----------



## Country Woman

congratulations with your weight loss

good luck with finding a new home


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I wish I could lose some weight. So I took Patsy to the All Around Horse show series at Faustman ranch and she took three seconds and a third in three classes....
She is absolutely a speed horse, but did manage a second (out of 8) in horsemanship.....I was stunned.
Picture of us hauling butt in the extreme trail challenge....
This class consisted of running through two ditches up a steep rutted and stumpy hill, into a box (ground poles)... next to a trailer full of trash, 360% run up another steep hill, back up over a tarp, run back...this is the finish line...LOL


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Welcome *Kim*! Wow you have a herd that's for sure, we need some pics! And we must see your baby fjord  And congrats on such an amazing weight loss! WW is by far the best way to do it, I have been a lifetime member for 10 years now, and through the program have kept it off through two babies. I lost 56 pounds initially on it, and though it wasn't easy, it was doable. 
*
Susan* - WOAH look at you go! That course sounds terrifying to me, way to go on placing so well! 

So, Kes did very welll today. I could feel some improvement in her responsiveness to the snaffle. We circled a few times to get her from charging through it, but she was way more collected today. I traded horses for a bit with a girl at my barn (excellent rider, she's also my horse sitter) and rode her Morab for a bit. Lovely horse, really nice to ride.

And finally, a HUGE thank you to *Foxhunter* for the box of bits that came today, they are perfect and exactly what I need for double bridle (my converted dressage bridle with the slip head you told me about) Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## With Grace

So its been 2 months exactly since I've met Kes. I promised before and after pics, here you are! I'm so pleased with how far she's come. She's put on close to 100 pounds, some good muscle definition and her coat came in beautifully with daily grooming and supplements.

Before and After:


----------



## Hunter65

Yes Kim picts are def in order. Congrats on the weight loss, I have been on again off again with ww. It really hard for me to lose weight with an underactive thyroid but I have managed 15 pounds. I dont have a whole lot to lose. I always admire people that can lose so much! Kudos to you!!!!

Susan that sounds like fun although dont know if I would brave enough to try it.

Had a good lesson with Hunter today. I was lunging and wanted to teach him to switch direction without me getting him and switching him around. Thankfully BO helped I love watching her cus I learn so much, that girl has magic. Hope to ride tomorrow and then he gets his shoes and we are off to our property for 4 days next weekend. I just worry about bears.
Hey CW did you go see Belle today???? Did you ride??? How did it go????


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> So its been 2 months exactly since I've met Kes. I promised before and after pics, here you are! I'm so pleased with how far she's come. She's put on close to 100 pounds, some good muscle definition and her coat came in beautifully with daily grooming and supplements.
> 
> Before and After:



Holy moly grace she looks gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Holy moly grace she looks gorgeous!!!!!!


Thank you so much...even hubby has eaten his words, he no longer calls her the "shaggy bag of bones" :lol: She was my diamond in the rough.


----------



## Hunter65

OMG she is fabulous! I love my pony but she puts him to shame lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She doesn't even look like the same horse!! What kind of supplements are you giving her...

Here is another one...( I told Ya'll I am kind of a thrill rider...) LOL
I took her first place away in this class, by taking her slightly off course. I could have run again as you get two runs but was not going to risk her hurting herself when we had a decent time...(second).


----------



## With Grace

Susan thats an awesome action shot! I'll be the first to say I am not a thrill rider, but completely admire those that are!

I've got Kes on SmartPaks. SmartOmega3, SmartVite Alfalfa, and BioFlax20. I swear by them! She also gets Cosequin, I'm not quite sure how to measure the success of using that one, just keep the faith that it works?


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, those pics of Kes are stunning - she looked like something dragged through a rat hole in the first one. I would never have 'seen' the diamond in all that rough! In the second picture, wowsa! Beautiful, sleek, a diamond for sure. Great job, well played! 

Susan Crumrine, you look like you're having so much fun! I've done the ACTHA competitions but they're nothing like the extreme trail experiences. I would love to try that sometime, but I wouldn't be competitive...too chicken!


----------



## Country Woman

Grace Kestrel looks so much better now

Hunter I went to the barn late today 
no one around so I cleaned out Belle's stall. I had to go easy on the shavings 
then I lunged her for about 1/2 hour 

Hopefully on Wed I am going to start riding


----------



## oobiedoo

Susan, you look like you're having so much fun! Cant wait to get to that point in riding, just sheer joy shows through in your pics.
CW, goodluck with Belle on Wed. She's gorgeous.
Hunter, love that quote about ponies.
Might try riding Judy tomorrow,well later today, if it's not too hot and humid and I have enough time. Weekends are too short. 
Also does anyone know why my profile pic doesn't show up here I did download one, I can see it if I go to settings but it's not showing up here like everyone else does.


----------



## oobiedoo

Also meant to ask how do you use the carrot locater? I've tried touching it and it doesn't do anything. Maybe my phone isn't really that smart


----------



## corgi

I haven't figured out the carrot thing either. Glad someone asked.


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails said:


> Grace, those pics of Kes are stunning - she looked like something dragged through a rat hole in the first one. I would never have 'seen' the diamond in all that rough! In the second picture, wowsa! Beautiful, sleek, a diamond for sure. Great job, well played!


LOL! Hubby would have agreed with you, he wanted nothing to do with her, wanted to put her back on the semi truck and send her right back that day.
The biggest change you can't even see in the pics - her attitude. She went from Blase' but sweet, to happy, alert and interested in working.


----------



## Country Woman

you have you to where the carrot locater says then click 
or there will be a basket and a bunch of carrots just drag the carrots
to the basket before it disappears

I also asked Michaela is she was able to help me but she said she was busy all day 
and in the evening she had to go to grad 
she also Belle has to trust me


----------



## Foxhunter

Honestly CW I do not think they are a very helpful set of people at that barn.

Susan, that looks like fun! Don't have anything like that in the UK.

Grace, she does look good. Hope the bits fit well.

Another day done and dusted. Miserable weather, drizzle rain all day.

Milly cooked lunch, leg of lamb, I made a rhubarb crumble for pud and it was good.

Milly's b/friend was here. He is a single parent to two, a daughter, 6 and son 10. The girl was aright little madam and would throw a wobbly just for attention, which was many times a day. The lad is a different kettle of fish and is easy going.
Girl and I have had a few run ins, I will not take her nonsense and she knows it. Last week she stayed with me a lot. Today she was with me from early until she went home. We, and the lad, made muffins and the crumble not an argument between them.
Their father came in and asked if I would have the kids for a week whilst he and Milly go on holiday. As I have MUG on my forehead I agreed. They could go to their Grandmother but don't like it there much. They will be given the choice but all will be surprised if they choose to go there.

Hounds are into everything. They think it so clever they can clamber up onto the bales and play around on them. Nothing is now out of their reach.
Duncan ran indoors and grabbed one of my shoes - we found it two hours later, soaking wet.

Not a lot of news this side of the pond. I have every intention of going to bed really early tonight - bet that doesn't happen.


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I am beginning to think that too 
so it may be time to look for another horse soon


----------



## Hunter65

CW she is fine she already trusts you. She has been listening lunging right? I think Michaela is full of it. I was so happy we now have Hunter trained to switch directions while still out on lunge line YAY

Here he is doing his best Elvis impression. He looked so funny with his forelock like that. lol


----------



## corgi

I love his Elvis hair! LOL


----------



## corgi

CW, you mention that you clean out Belle's stall. Since you are only partially leasing her, is that even your responsibility? I would think the owner is responsible for that since you are only leasing her a few days a week. Or, do you and your hubby do it because it isn't getting done?

I am sorry you are having trouble with this lease. I know you have bonded with her.


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> CW, you mention that you clean out Belle's stall. Since you are only partially leasing her, is that even your responsibility? I would think the owner is responsible for that since you are only leasing her a few days a week. Or, do you and your hubby do it because it isn't getting done?
> 
> I am sorry you are having trouble with this lease. I know you have bonded with her.


I think they have to clean the stall when it is their day. Which I think they are being more taken advantage of. When I leased Duke I just had to come and ride - although I did do more just cus I loved being around him.


----------



## Country Woman

Its my responsibility when I her on my days on Sat the stall was really bad 
and Hubby had to visit his mom so I cleaned the stall, and there was hardly 
any shavings left 

Yes she is listening to me 
but I have to still find the bridle


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, what kind of bridle are you looking for? Do you need a bit, too? 

I think Michaela is telling you that Belle needs to learn to trust you, so that she doesn't have to be accountable for getting you tack so you can ride.... she's throwing out a red herring, as they say. Belle already trusts you....


----------



## With Grace

CW - this is the strangest kind of lease I have ever heard of. They are getting an extraordinary deal from you, and you are not getting what you fully deserve from the lease. They get their horse lunged, stall cleaned, horse groomed and given attention to...to put it in perspective, all that was what I paid a horse sitter to do for me while I was on vacation! When I leased Grace I paid half her board, and for that, her stall was cleaned, her tack was available to me until I could find my own, and I rode her three to 4 times a week and took her to shows. I paid half of farrier fees every 8 weeks.


----------



## Foxhunter

See, all the rumours are true *ELVIS LIVES!*

All this talk about 'trust and bonding' is a load of rot. (Not the word I want to use)

If I had someone leasing a horse I would expect them to ride that horse the first day they came to see it. I would, if there was an issue, as with CW dismounting, make sure that the horse could cope with it by doing it myself as CW would.)

CW - you are way to nice and are being used. Tell them in no uncertain terms that you are not paying until you can ride the mare. Say that you will still go there and do what you are doing if they so wish but they have to pay you to do it as you are working!

Stand up to their crap and mean it. Bet they get tack sorted.


----------



## Country Woman

Michaela has a bridle for her and said she will supply 
it for me 
I was also promised a tack box but nothing yet 
her step dad built a mounting block but its too narrow and too
tall very unsafe


----------



## Hunter65

I *KNOW* the trust issue is bunk because I was sitting on her after only lunging her for 10 - 15 mins and she was fine. If we would of had a bridle I would have ridden her.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am getting ticked off, I can only imagine how you feel Country Woman...

Patsy's legs are swollen today, her back legs...
It is what we call "windpuffs"......


----------



## Country Woman

The bridle is in the barn and available for you to use, as I've told you. You have not 'paid to ride'. You've paid for a lease, and I made it very clear that riding was to be taken slowly. You falling off for example was annabelle's way of showing you your moving to fast. But I was going to talk to you anyways. I have someone interested in buying annie for a grand. I can't afford to keep her. So I have to terminate the lease. This is a months notice. So you'll have her until the 10th of July (obviously I'm not going to make you pay for the extra week.) I'll have a written document printed off that you can sign next time your here. I'm sorry for the bad news, I just have too many horses and not enough time/money. I appreciate the love you've given Annabelle. She deserves it. 
Sent from my BlackBerry device on the Rogers Wireless Network

This is how I have been treated


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well I cannot really say what I think about that woman, Country Woman, but I am so sorry for you and Belle....


----------



## texasgal

CW .. chalk it up for what it was. You had an opportunity to gain some confidence in working with and around horses again. Belle love it. You loved it. And there would have only been more frustrations in this situation.

I'm sorry she jacked you like this, but look at the silver lining ... and all that!

*hugs*


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh there are lots of horses out there that need loving. And a lot better people too. My BO knows these people and says they are scammers.


----------



## corgi

Look at this as an opportunity to find a lease much better suited to you CW. When you find a horse you are interested in, make sure you see it ridden and that you test ride it before you make a final decision. I can't believe she says you didn't pay to ride...you paid to lease. So, in other words, she is admitting that you paid to take care of her horse.

So sorry...but I think you will find out that you will be much better off with another horse!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all for this advice


----------



## With Grace

Oh CW Im so sorry youre losing Belle, but I musy say you deserve a better lease and to be treated better than you have been. So shes giving you another month of no riding before she sells her? Can you just end the lease now? I cant understand why they would lease out this horse in the first place if it couldnt be ridden.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Oh CW Im so sorry youre losing Belle, but I musy say you deserve a better lease and to be treated better than you have been. So shes giving you another month of no riding before she sells her? Can you just end the lease now? I cant understand why they would lease out this horse in the first place if it couldnt be ridden.



She can be ridden, there is nothing wrong with Belle. The trust thing is bunk. She was fine with me and I had only ever met her once before. She was lunging, listening fine and I even sat on her all with no problems. These people were just taking advantage of CW and the more I think about it the madder I am getting. I met this girls mother and didn't like her at all. Just gave me the wrong vibe. To think I had almost considered moving Hunter there (that was before I saw the place). Its amazing what you can do with pictures.


----------



## waresbear

Hunter, I am so glad you live close to CW and know the situation, I live 5 hours north of you all in the Cariboo, even I was getting ready to go down there & check out this nonsense. CW, now you know what to look for when you are leasing, this is a fine example of what to stay away from.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I agree with you, Pictures say a thousand words 
Now I know what I see 
You get what you pay for 

Now I can look for a better horse


----------



## Country Woman

waresbear said:


> Hunter, I am so glad you live close to CW and know the situation, I live 5 hours north of you all in the Cariboo, even I was getting ready to go down there & check out this nonsense. CW, now you know what to look for when you are leasing, this is a fine example of what to stay away from.


thanks waresbear for your support


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> She can be ridden, there is nothing wrong with Belle. The trust thing is bunk. She was fine with me and I had only ever met her once before. She was lunging, listening fine and I even sat on her all with no problems. These people were just taking advantage of CW and the more I think about it the madder I am getting. I met this girls mother and didn't like her at all. Just gave me the wrong vibe. To think I had almost considered moving Hunter there (that was before I saw the place). Its amazing what you can do with pictures.


Oh i totally agree, I was thinking more in terms of how she coukdnt be ridden since there was a reason during the whole lease why CW couldnt ride her...any honest person would have helped her out and made sure CW was doing well with the horse and lease. Grrrrrrr makes me so mad just thinking about it as well!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Yeah we are all pretty ticked off Country Woman. They did you wrong.

Well, look for another horse, I am sure you will find the right one.

Patsy's legs are swollen and we have a rodeo to perform at on June 20th...

I don't know what to do!


----------



## corgi

Why are they swollen Susan? I don't really have any advice but recently discovered Horseman's Dream lintament and it really helps Izzy when she has an arthritis flare up....could be all in my head though. She really likes the rubdown she gets when I apply it so it makes me feel like I am doing something good.


----------



## Paintlover1965

So sorry to hear CW as I have replied in your other post. You will find yourself your true equine partner but far away from those people. They don't deserve you.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I was trailering her last Sunday and this guy on a motorcycle was stopped and had no taillights...I didn't see him until the last minute and had to slam on brakes...she fell I know she did, I felt the trailer bounce.
When I checked she was OK and when I got to practice we checked her over she had a scrape or two but was sound.
Saturday they were a little swollen (the back ones) and I cold hosed her and she was moving sound. The swelling went down and we went to a show.
Last night she was sore and today she is sore.

I am cold hosing her and putting absorbine and standing wraps on her. She is on stall rest.
I feel like a bad owner for sure. So very guilty!


----------



## waresbear

Susan, don't be ridiculous, you are not a bad horse owner! You had to stop hard or possibly kill someone on a motorcycle, no choice there. Sounds like you are taking excellent care of her, hydro therapy & good ol' Aborsbine are my faves. Speaking of bad horse owners.....read my thread....
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/has-anyone-used-legend-iv-injections-126601/


----------



## Paintlover1965

Don't feel guilty you know, it could have been much worse. A lady who used to board at our barn was trailering her two horses one day and when she braked her trailer hitch went right trough her van and the trailer flipped over and both horses were loose on the highway. They had some heavy road scrapes but no major life treating injuries thank goodness. Our BO when out to trailer the horses home. She could never get over the guilt and never bought another trailer again. I have also noticed some people on the highway don't realize how to drive when passing a vehicle with horses. They have no idea the danger involved with all the extra weight of the trailer and the horses when they cut in front of you. The same goes for the motorcycle with no lights on-what a dangerous situation you avoided. Heres hoping your horse will be better soon Susan!


----------



## WesternRider

CW i am so sorry that they have done this to you.. they did it to me with bert as well.. ill tell everyone the fulllll story so sorry if im highjacking or whatever but i know CW personaly and she is sucha sweet lady...

So at first when leasing bert i was supposed to come three days a week to lease bert and get lessons that was fine untill the owners had to move and i had to find something to do with bert so the owner of the property agreed for bert to stay if i worked 6 days a week and bought my own grain well ok i did it. then a week or two a go the owners of bert apperantly couldnt afford 100 bucks a month for hay so they asked me to pay 50 bucks a month on top of the work i was already doing plus four hogfuel paddocks to clean once a week.. in return i got a horse that is still young and i am a very new beginner rider so i was always afriad to ride the horse and he was to much to handle for me, i was called a liar and a theaf (sp?), i had only gotten at least three rides with the owner(they werent lessons) and they hardly did anything that i had asked... sorry for the long post


----------



## BBBCrone

CW I am SO sorry  ((( hugs )))


----------



## Hunter65

WesternRider said:


> CW i am so sorry that they have done this to you.. they did it to me with bert as well.. ill tell everyone the fulllll story so sorry if im highjacking or whatever but i know CW personaly and she is sucha sweet lady...
> 
> So at first when leasing bert i was supposed to come three days a week to lease bert and get lessons that was fine untill the owners had to move and i had to find something to do with bert so the owner of the property agreed for bert to stay if i worked 6 days a week and bought my own grain well ok i did it. then a week or two a go the owners of bert apperantly couldnt afford 100 bucks a month for hay so they asked me to pay 50 bucks a month on top of the work i was already doing plus four hogfuel paddocks to clean once a week.. in return i got a horse that is still young and i am a very new beginner rider so i was always afriad to ride the horse and he was to much to handle for me, i was called a liar and a theaf (sp?), i had only gotten at least three rides with the owner(they werent lessons) and they hardly did anything that i had asked... sorry for the long post



Its too bad there are no horses for lease at our barn, I would set you both up. Sable will be up for lease but its a free lease off property so you would be responsible for everything. I will keep my eyes and ears out for some good lease horses. Sorry for you both. Yes CW is a very nice lady and doesn't deserve this.


----------



## WesternRider

I have already found my dream horse shes in my post called Me and My new horse and im leasin her for 50$ a month and get lessons and trail rides!!! ona safe horse that i love already. and the owner is truthful and very helpful


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan, these things happen, don't worry about it. Probably better if you can give 24 hr turn out so he keeps moving to disperse the swelling.

CW I love the way that they tell you after you have paid for this months lease. I wish I were nearer because I would certainly throw a skunk on their fire. I might not 'know' you but I hate it when people are treated dirtily. 

It takes a lot for me to loose my temper and thank heavens I have it under control, but I can get very cross - or even very, very cross and that usually puts the fear of God into most. 
I would love to meet them all.

Still very wet here 1.5" of rain last night and it is very wet now. We brought the horses in (getting soft in my old age) So many people say that horses do not like being inside but, once the gates were opened this evening, the horses all came charging in. It makes me chuckle as they canter out of the fields and up the track but come to a walk before they get to the concrete because they know they have to walk into the barns. 

They got inside and majority got down and rolled in their beds to dry off. I have just been down to feed them all and they are munching away at their haylage and for sure they will all be lying down before long. A dry warm bed has to be nicer than the wet ground. 

We have now added geese to our collection. The bird pens are so long with grass that we had to keep strimming it. The geese will keep it down for us and make good eating.
They are already following us in and out to their pen. They chatter way as they waddle along pooping as they go.

Lost half the turkey chicks, I think they got cold and wet so have brought the hen inside. The others all seem fine. They are fragile birds.

I am off to have a shower and to bed. Have a good book I can barely get my nose out of.


----------



## Hunter65

WesternRider said:


> I have already found my dream horse shes in my post called Me and My new horse and im leasin her for 50$ a month and get lessons and trail rides!!! ona safe horse that i love already. and the owner is truthful and very helpful



Awesome!!!!! Now we just have to find one for CW. When I was leasing I paid 80.00 a month and I could ride 7 days a week if I wanted to.


----------



## Country Woman

awe Susan I feel so bad for you 
its not your fault you are not a bad horse owner


----------



## Country Woman

WesternRider said:


> CW i am so sorry that they have done this to you.. they did it to me with bert as well.. ill tell everyone the fulllll story so sorry if im highjacking or whatever but i know CW personaly and she is sucha sweet lady...
> 
> So at first when leasing bert i was supposed to come three days a week to lease bert and get lessons that was fine untill the owners had to move and i had to find something to do with bert so the owner of the property agreed for bert to stay if i worked 6 days a week and bought my own grain well ok i did it. then a week or two a go the owners of bert apperantly couldnt afford 100 bucks a month for hay so they asked me to pay 50 bucks a month on top of the work i was already doing plus four hogfuel paddocks to clean once a week.. in return i got a horse that is still young and i am a very new beginner rider so i was always afriad to ride the horse and he was to much to handle for me, i was called a liar and a theaf (sp?), i had only gotten at least three rides with the owner(they werent lessons) and they hardly did anything that i had asked... sorry for the long post



You need to tell your story too Western Rider we both got scammed


----------



## Country Woman

WesternRider said:


> I have already found my dream horse shes in my post called Me and My new horse and im leasin her for 50$ a month and get lessons and trail rides!!! ona safe horse that i love already. and the owner is truthful and very helpful


I will find one too
Awe Western Rider 
you are a sweet young woman


----------



## WesternRider

wow so diffrent being called a young woman and not a girl HAHAHA i will keep my eye out for a horse for you CW


----------



## Ripplewind

May I post even if I'm only fifteen? I'm a new horse owner, for sure. Only have one of 'em, haha! But he is a good boy, even if he is a bit rough around the edges (spooky and stubborn, can be disrespectful).


----------



## Country Woman

Just found some leads 
if not 
I would be willing to lease Levi the Paint I tried out


----------



## Country Woman

Here is Levi and I


----------



## Country Woman

Here is a better picture of Levi and I
this was the first time meeting Levi 
no problem
I really enjoyed riding him 
hoping to talk to the owner about lowering in lease


----------



## WesternRider

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## With Grace

Oh my gosh I can't believe there's two of you that were treated that way at the same barn! Horrible! 

CW - if you ever move south of the border, I can hook you up with a lease horse and a great owner.  Levi is gorgeous, I hope it works out quickly for you and you can finally start riding. 

Susan - I'm so sorry to hear you had a trailer issue (and i know that guilt, thats for sure!) I also am well versed in helping swollen legs...took Kes 3 weeks but we are back to perfect. If you are able to get some Surpass from your vet, that stuff worked wonders along with hand walking and cold hosing twice a day. The swelling would go down almost immediately with it.


----------



## Country Woman

Well we are in the process of moving so this sort of came at a 
good time 
after we move I will find another lease


----------



## Country Woman

thank you With Grace 
Marc does not want me to go there anymore


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: I have read your struggles with your Kes...ironic isn't it? I am so glad she is finally mended.

Country Woman: Levi is so pretty. I hope it works out. I think the people who own Belle are what my husband calls "fruit bats:....LOL

I took off Patsy's standing wraps and her legs look much better. Only a small swollen spot on the left leg..
I hosed 20 minutes and walked 20 minutes and rewrapped her...so we will see what we have in the morning.
The team really need Patsy and I....we have a performance June 20th and barely have enough girls....


----------



## jfmnyc

CW: My approach to finding a lease has been to take lessons and/or do trail rides at several barns just to "get a feel for things". I've now got three possible horses, two of which I've ridden several times, and I'm pretty familiar with the three barns, trails available, people who hang around there, etc. It's definitely not been the most economical way to find a lease, but I have gotten to do a lot of fun riding and I think I'll be in a good place to make an informed choice. (More on that in another post.)


----------



## Country Woman

this horse and another horse were abandoned by their 
former owners and now are being sold like baggage


----------



## Hunter65

OK so totally off topic but I need to rant. My brother passed away 2 years ago shy of his 47th birthday and ever since my mom has taken it upon herself to help out my sister in law and 2 nephews (age 19 and 17). OK thats fine they are by themselves, but in the mean time I think she has forgotten that she still has a daughter, ME. Everything is Shelley and the boys which I can understand but.... it hurts that I am not thought of the same way. They alway try to be fair between my daughter and the two boys which is great but latest example. We have a family reunion coming in August. 100 years on the farmhouse my mom grew up on. Big fun! Mom and dad so far have paid for my sister inlaws and nephews fees have booked and paid for their flights (some through points) and expected us to rent a SUV to drive all of us 3 hours to reunion. They are paying for their hotel room etc. I told her tonight that we may not be able to go because of unforseen expenses this year 3800 for roof, Pepper and Hunters vet bills etc/ She said oh too bad we will miss you there. Am I wrong for being upset? I dont expect them to pay for us but sheesh they will move mountains to make sure SIL and nephews are there but for us its Oh well darn. Sorry just feeling crappy right now. And its not like SIL is destitute the house is paid off, she has a travel trailer and pays for a place to keep it and could have a lot more money if she sold her SUV. She is so taking advantage of them. I am so mad right now. Thoughts?


----------



## Country Woman

Oh Hunter I so bad for you that is not fair 
you have the right to be upset 
wow


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - As CW said, you have a right to be upset. I'd be very hurt in that situation too. Was she like that with you and your brother growing up or do you think she feels obligated to take care of your SIL and children?


----------



## Country Woman

thank you all for listening to me
I feel better now 
Hubby brought me to Starbucks


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter, I am sure I would feel aggrieved too. 
I do not brood on things but have them out in the open No Nonsense Nancy that's me) Sit down and write a letter, put it all on paper and either send it or burn it. Either way it will make you feel better. 

MY sister and B-I-L got into financial trouble with the first Gulf War (they were in Kuwait) Nothing went right for them and I know that my parents and I, helped them out financially and in anyway we could. 
I will say that until that point my sister and I were not very close but it brought us together in a way that nothing could break now. 
Later, my parents felt guilty that they had given them so much and nothing to me. My sister also felt this way, but it really did not bother me. 
It did make things tough for me. The children came here for part of their school holidays so sis could carry on working, I bought them clothing, helped pay for school trips. 
Things are on an even keel for them now but with both girls at university I still help them with books. I don't have to but I enjoy it (until I get my bank statement!) 
In return I have had the privilege of being part of the children's lives. They are good young adults with an excellent work attitude and a compassion for those in need. They will do well in the world as decent human beings and the fact that I had a small part in shaping them gives me pride. 

There is nothing as odd as families, as the saying goes "God gave us our families, thank Heaven we can choose our friends"

Money is the root of much trouble, it can lead to jealousy and rifts that never really heal. 

Personally I couldn't give two hoots about it. Not because I am financially well off because I am not.

Perhaps your mother feels guilty that her son died leaving a family financially troubled. 
Perhaps she feels that now he has passed that she will loose contact with her grandchildren and this way she has contact with them. 
Who knows. I sure don't.

Hugs to you because it is not an easy time for you when hurt by those that you love.


----------



## kim_angel

Omg Country Woman, Levi is gorgeous!


----------



## kim_angel

Ok picture time!!!

This is my Fjord Deere Country Titan Gyllir (aka Titan) he was born Aug 2011. 










This is my 22 yr old QH Sonny's Lucky Pro (aka Sonny) who I rescued from a slaughter bound truck in June 2011. He was a show horse back in the day and his owners discarded him after 18 yrs so they could buy a colt. 









This is my QH Oby a Nasty Boy (aka Toby). He is 17 and was diagnosed with heaves last month. 
He used to be a parade horse before I bought him. And before that he was a cattle horse out in OK









This is Alens Sterling Silver our 7 yr old Tennessee Walker (aka Cherokee). He is the herd leader and my husbands horse.










This is Sadie. We adopted her from a rescue about 3 yrs ago as a companion for my elderly horse Cocoa. But Cocoa died last year. We think Sadie is a shetland and about 25 yrs old.
She is a mean little thing. LOL










And last but not least, my husbands baby. A 2 yr old Tennessee Walker, Jubilee's Precious Star (aka Comanche). He is the calmest baby ever. What a mellow soul.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I had a Pusher bred TWH that looked like your Cherokee...

Bluebelle (AKA Pusher's Coded Color"...)










Patsy's legs are cold and tight, not one puffy spot. We will let her out in the pasture today and see what we have this evening!!


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks everyone. I just needed to rant. I know mom feels bad that they are on their own but she is concentrating on them so much she is pushing me away. I guess she figures I have Rob so I am taken care of BUT I am still their only child and its not so much about money, mom and dad helped me out when I was a single parent for years. I do know that my SIL would be in a better position if she downsized her vehicle (Which she LOVES and can't give up) and sold the trailer which she still is paying for and rarely uses. I used to have the same vehicle she has and I downsized because what it costs in gas. If it was me, mom would have no problem saying sell the truck and sell the horse but she can't say anything to SIL oh no. I think I would have more respect for SIL if she tried to improve her own situation rather than relying on my parents. She is always saying she can't afford this or that BUT...

Anyhoo I am done, thanks again.


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> I had a Pusher bred TWH that looked like your Cherokee...
> 
> Bluebelle (AKA Pusher's Coded Color"...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patsy's legs are cold and tight, not one puffy spot. We will let her out in the pasture today and see what we have this evening!!


Yay lets hope she stays sound


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Hunter, I am sure I would feel aggrieved too.
> I do not brood on things but have them out in the open No Nonsense Nancy that's me) Sit down and write a letter, put it all on paper and either send it or burn it. Either way it will make you feel better.
> 
> MY sister and B-I-L got into financial trouble with the first Gulf War (they were in Kuwait) Nothing went right for them and I know that my parents and I, helped them out financially and in anyway we could.
> I will say that until that point my sister and I were not very close but it brought us together in a way that nothing could break now.
> Later, my parents felt guilty that they had given them so much and nothing to me. My sister also felt this way, but it really did not bother me.
> It did make things tough for me. The children came here for part of their school holidays so sis could carry on working, I bought them clothing, helped pay for school trips.
> Things are on an even keel for them now but with both girls at university I still help them with books. I don't have to but I enjoy it (until I get my bank statement!)
> In return I have had the privilege of being part of the children's lives. They are good young adults with an excellent work attitude and a compassion for those in need. They will do well in the world as decent human beings and the fact that I had a small part in shaping them gives me pride.
> 
> There is nothing as odd as families, as the saying goes "God gave us our families, thank Heaven we can choose our friends"
> 
> Money is the root of much trouble, it can lead to jealousy and rifts that never really heal.
> 
> Personally I couldn't give two hoots about it. Not because I am financially well off because I am not.
> 
> Perhaps your mother feels guilty that her son died leaving a family financially troubled.
> Perhaps she feels that now he has passed that she will loose contact with her grandchildren and this way she has contact with them.
> Who knows. I sure don't.
> 
> Hugs to you because it is not an easy time for you when hurt by those that you love.


Thanks Foxhunter I am going to write a letter. I have wanted to say something for some time but I can never figure out a way without me looking like the bad guy. It just ****es me off that I think she is taking advantage of them and they don't see it.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter after my Daddy died, I saw sides of my family I wish I could forget.
(hugs)..


----------



## texasgal

Just popping in to say hi and give a Hank update.

He's lost all his baby teeth so he's officially at LEAST 6 months old.. a bit older than we thought, and he's growing and changing so fast. He's SMART .. and we started agility class last week .. he's doing fabulous.



















He is ONE LUCKY DOG ... and we feel blessed to have adopted him.


----------



## Country Woman

Oh Wow Kim. I love all your horses, I am happy you were 
there to rescue the chestnut 
the other horse are beautiful


----------



## Country Woman

awe Texas what a cute dog


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I sort for know how you feel 
when I was 18 months old l was put in a foster home 
I had a sister who was 16 at the time. my parents were great to 
me. I was like their own but as I grew up I felt my sister resent me 
she was the 'perfect' daughter and smart while I walked with a limp and 
had a hard time in school. 
My sister had 3 boys and married. i had a daughter and I was not married 
my sister never really accepted us, Sure we were invited to dinners and weddings but that was because of my parents and brother in law 
I was never introduced as her sister, My sister was a nurse and BIl a Chartered Accountant. was upset mom and dad gave me money 
things turned around when my parents passed away because I was a foster child I ended up with hardly anything my daughter got nothing 
my sister got every thing even thought my parents said I did not have to worry 
then my sister told how much the house sold for and she got everything 
but you know I an happy I have a loving husband and wonderful daughter 
she is a Christian. I am also a Christian but I don't treat people that way


----------



## Country Woman

I hope this is ok


----------



## With Grace

Susan - I am so glad to hear Patsy's legs are well! How is she doing tonight?

Kim - I love your herd! The Fjord is so cute, and your QH is a gorgeous grey!

CW - your story is heartbreaking, and it's so sad what money will do to people. You sure do find out the true character of some when they come into some money.


Had a training session with Kes today. She was heavier on the bit than our previous session. Our trainer thinks that she must have been ridden only in a curb and Weymouth the last few years for her to be so heavy in the snaffle. Tomorrow he's longlining her for me. With the little bump in the road, we won't be showing in dressage this show season, so have found a rated Morgan show at the end of the summer for our Hunter Pleasure class and will start working with her on getting ready for that as well. She's getting her pads and show plates this week so that we can start working on our show form. I'm pretty excited to have this goal out in front of us!


----------



## With Grace

Oh and almost forgot, Texas, Hank is darling! I'll be excited to hear how your agility goes with him! I used to do agility with my Boston Terrier. It was so much fun, and the training that went into the agility really made him an awesome dog.


----------



## Country Woman

That is awesome Grace 
please keep us posted


----------



## Foxhunter

Hank is looking good. He has certainly fallen on his feet.
I can see a lot of Labrador in him but the shape of his ears and the nose looks a bit like a Dachshunds 

As for families when there is a death and something to be 'had' they all come out of the woodwork. 

When my maternal grandmother moved in with my parents her large house was a mess. Mum and I cleared it sorting through everything. My uncle accused me of stealing things because I took old bed sheets and blankets that would have gone on the skip, to the dog shelter. 

Needless to say, mum did the bulk of the work and was never thanked for it by her brother or sister - neither did a thing to help but wanted what they wanted.

Sis and I kept on to Mum about making a will. I was home and asked her if she had done so - she hadn't so I said I would make an appointment for her to do so. 
We were in the sitting room and she asked me if there was anything I particularly wanted. I looked around and said "No!" for that I got a clip around the ear. LOL

I do have both my grandmothers wedding rings, other than that I am not a collector of things unless they have a practical use. 

CW you were treated unfairly, but have a good man and daughter and it is the now that counts. When bad things happen we can either climb over them or allow it to rule out lives. So glad it is behind you.

Off to get some work done. The veggie garden is looking good. All is growing well but would do better if there was an appearance of the sun.
Many parts of the SE and Wales are flooded and more rain until the end of June.
So much for the drought.


----------



## Stan

A quick hi to all, the weather here is causing havock with the internett or she who must be obeyed is hogging the time inbetween rain storms. CW sorry to hear about Belle. 
Having to break hard to avoid hitting a motor bike and causing the horse some stress was just bad luck.

Stella had an accident this week slipping when getting out of the trailer and ended up falling injuring a hind leg. She limped for a while getting as much milage out of it as she could. There will be a scar on her leg but that just adds another one to her already marked hide. But that's Stella, well worn.
She stopped limping when Kate was taken out of the paddock for a walk Stella does not like being left behind. Just like a kid, she forgot her pain. Its about to start raining again so the connection will fail soon, its time to take a chainsaw to some of the trees that I have been told are causing inteference with the wifi signal. I should sharpen the wifes chain saw and point her at the task but then I would be called names like lazey so and so. But I am a man and have broad shoulders I can carry that burden. I also believe in equality so why should i stop she who must be obeyed from thinning the trees so I can use the internett more often. Off now to sharpen her saw See you all in a couple of days when the net works better.

CW stay with it, a horse is a better friend than a dog and every one takes notice of someone walking their horse, dogs are a dime a dozen.

CHEERS ALL

And as normal the spelling mistakes belong to me please do not copy. :shock:


----------



## texasgal

> Hank is looking good. He has certainly fallen on his feet.
> I can see a lot of Labrador in him but the shape of his ears and the nose looks a bit like a Dachshunds


There are more pics that make him look like a daschund .. lol. I don't post them so much. LOL

Thanks, ya'll. He's a real PITA .. just the way I like them. Busy busy busy .. 

The agility training does help with burning energy, maintaining focus, and the relationship between dog and handler.. He watches me all the time now .. 

He moves like a rocket ..


----------



## Country Woman

for Belle it was a good learning adventure.
I feel sorry for the horse. I hope she gets a loving home 
it was not her fault she bucked or my fault 


I am going to see another horse next week


----------



## kim_angel

Susan Crumrine said:


> I had a Pusher bred TWH that looked like your Cherokee...
> 
> Bluebelle (AKA Pusher's Coded Color"...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patsy's legs are cold and tight, not one puffy spot. We will let her out in the pasture today and see what we have this evening!!


Oh wow! He does look like Cherokee!


----------



## longshot

over 40? check.. mature..um not so much.. oh well this group will prolly be more patient with me anyhow..lol


----------



## Country Woman

welcome to this thread


----------



## Hunter65

longshot said:


> over 40? check.. mature..um not so much.. *oh well this group will prolly be more patient with me anyhow*..lol



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Your kidding right lolololl

welcome


----------



## longshot

Thanks CW, Hunter... Ok maybe not patient.. maybe just less willing to get all worked up when I say something stupid or inflamitory...lol


----------



## Hunter65

longshot said:


> Thanks CW, Hunter... Ok maybe not patient.. maybe just less willing to get all worked up when I say something stupid or inflamitory...lol



You will fit right in


----------



## With Grace

longshot said:


> Thanks CW, Hunter... Ok maybe not patient.. maybe just less willing to get all worked up when I say something stupid or inflamitory...lol


Too much energy expended in getting worked up...


----------



## longshot

what I'm counting on Grace!


----------



## Chance59

Love, love seeing all the pictures!! Horses and puppy! 
I was so glad to get online this morning, and read all the new posts! 
CW- I am sorry to hear about your lease with Belle. We all know you will find just the right horse for you, but I'm sure it hurts just the same. Are you thinking about Levi? He sure is a handsome boy! 
Yesterday was a rainy Tuesday here- of course it was, it was my riding day. :-x I will be riding Ruby tomorrow, and talking with her owner, to see what we are going to do. She is supposed to be deciding whether she wants to sell or lease. 
At least I had the good sense to start scheduling 2 lessons a week, at the rate I am going, I just might get in one each week!


----------



## Rascaholic

longshot said:


> over 40? check.. mature..um not so much.. oh well this group will prolly be more patient with me anyhow..lol


Yes they will be  Unless you are like me and go awol for a week without letting anyone know. Then your in box might be full LOL

ETA: Welcome to this thread. There are good people all over the forum, but this one has great people  except me that it ROFL


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome Longshot =)

Came back to the thread after a week to see puppy and horse pictures how great is that!

CW: I feel bad for you, people can be such bastids at times. You WILL find a horse to love on, that's a guarantee, good luck with the search.

The weather here has been hot and humid, yuck.. thank goodness for AC. 
I had a lesson on monday with a new trainer, she's good, have her looking for a horse for me as well.

Btw guy's anyone in Ontario know of any horses for sale please let me know, i'm looking for something between 15.3-16.2 HH, good conformation and temperment I don't give a rats azz about color as long as it's not a paint.....love sabino's though, minimal markings, blue eyes... built slightly uphill, will be using him for dressage and hacking around. Oh GELDING is preferable! Price range - no more then 5k - I'm not looking for a show horse, but do want something pretty with a bit-o-fire! Thanks =)

EDIT: OTTB are fine as are rescues!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see a Paint horse named Flash next week


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Too much energy expended in getting worked up...


Agreed - and there is nothing like keeping your cool whilst someone else is ranting, it makes them sooooo mad! :lol:


----------



## Stan




----------



## Stan

I screwed that one up.
This belongs to the photo of she who must be obeyed and the horse.
A magic moment My first horse Savannah and my wife pondering the meaning of a camera. Wife wondering if the sniffles from Savannahs nose will screw up the lense and Savannah deciding if she should sneeze.


----------



## ouluann

I'll be 61 in a couple of months, plan to ride til I croak!!


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice picture of your wife Stan


----------



## Stan

ouluann said:


> I'll be 61 in a couple of months, plan to ride til I croak!!


Hi ouluann 61 and ride untill you croak. Thats the way to go.

64 in a 5 months, almost croaked last christmas then realised my kids don't have the passion for my horse I have, so I figure i'll hang around for several more years and keep the horse company. And of course my wife.
Wellcome to this thread it does require a sence of humour and at times thick skin but all are good people.
I hail from New Zealand a place called Omamari in northland. Google earth and Ill run outside and wave :lol:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Very nice picture of your wife Stan


Thanks CW she is a very talented lady. I mean she married me that shows talent and a good eye to spot such a catch. Now that one should get me a back lash.

Off to visit my son today he lives half way down the country. A drive I am not looking forward too 6 hours. I don't mind riding the horse for that length of time. It knows its way home if I fall asleep, but the truck, that has a habit of drifting into the ditch and coming to a sudden stop.

Looking forward to hearing how the horse search is going. 

All of our horses have gone through a period of change after buying them. Great for some months then they push the boundries trying to be the boss even to the point of bucking, being hard to catch, and generally being a real pain in the rear, but its what they do when sorting their place in the pecking order and coming to understand who is boss, then as time goes by they go back to the horse one first brought.

It has taken both Stella and Kate 18 months to settle. Savannah was also the same, just like children then they take on the persona of a teenager. And if its a young horse, pubity. (probably spelt that wrong):shock: Oh why do we mature people take on an animal that resembles the behavour of our offspring :-x


----------



## Country Woman

Have a safe trip Stan . Is your wife going too?


----------



## Chance59

I had a great ride on Ruby today! The owner and I decided that we are going to do a "riding loan" up until August, then move her to my RI's barn, and by then we will have decided if it will be a lease or buy. This will give both the owner and I time to decide if it will work or not. She's being really great about it, and I will be going down to her house several times a week until then. Once each week will be a lesson for me on Ruby, and then I will go down to watch the owner ride her, the RI train her, and to just generally hang out with her, learn how to do all the fun stuff that comes with owning a horse!  The owner gets teary eyed whenever she thinks about selling her, but knows that she really only has time right now for her other horse. 
Ruby naturally tried to test me today, she really only gets ridden by owner or RI, so she was understandably a bit confused. She did great though, and by the end of the lesson, was much better at listening to me, rather than going to the gate. She starts off with a fast jog, which was pretty bumpy, but when she settles into it, it is a nice, slow jog that I will love! 
Oh- and I should have pictures to post next week!


----------



## Hunter65

So we are enrourw to property hope to catch some fish Generally just relax. Have a great weekend all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Have fun Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

I may have some other leads too


----------



## Foxhunter

Woken several times during the night by the rain. I am sick of it! This is JUNE - meant to be FLAMINg June not washed out and blown away June.

Four weeks ago the moaning was that there was a hosepipe ban, and a drought declared. Now there are flood warnings and in many areas there have been bad floods.

*CW* I hope that you look at a few horses before deciding which to lease. 

*Stan* Horses are like children. They will behave with a stranger and then start to test the boundaries. I have found that keeping tight boundaries to start and then widening them as you get to know each other works.

The hounds have been up to mischief. Duncan the biggest of them all, is a thug. He is greedy, bossy and a general hooligan. Yesterday I had put a dog bed outside and he managed to undo the velcro fastening. That wouldn't have been so bad but inside was a feather filled bed. 
Feathers retain the ability to fly. A few feathers go a long way. Lots of feathers go even further. 
I had to burn the lot - unfortunately this did not include Duncan. 
Well, I had better get the waders out and go about my work. Brought all the horses in last night, glad I did as there is not a lot of shelter in their paddocks so they stand with their heads down, tails to the wind shivering. I hate to see that.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Pasty's legs are looking better, but I am not sure we will make practice Sunday, she still looks sore to me...SIGH> the rodeo is looking less and less likely.
Better news for Sophie, she had a wonderful lesson. I wish she would stop rooting the bit but I am trying to be patient. There is a video on this forum under the pics and videos thread if anyone wants to watch...suggestions are welcome.
Hunter: Hope they are biting! Have fun!
CW....horse hunting is fun too, good luck and PLEASE post pics...
Stan: Enjoy your pictures and stories so much, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> Pasty's legs are looking better, but I am not sure we will make practice Sunday, she still looks sore to me...SIGH> the rodeo is looking less and less likely.
> Better news for Sophie, she had a wonderful lesson. I wish she would stop rooting the bit but I am trying to be patient. There is a video on this forum under the pics and videos thread if anyone wants to watch...suggestions are welcome.
> Hunter: Hope they are biting! Have fun!
> CW....horse hunting is fun too, good luck and PLEASE post pics...
> Stan: Enjoy your pictures and stories so much, thanks for sharing!


Just put the Rods in the water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot

Well, made it up on Nate last night. He tried to get cinchy again but with time and patience I got him settled and then he actually lowered his head into the bridle.. I nearly fainted! rode him easily and just in the corral but he did great. Gonna work Ace tonight and then go for a ride with my wife.. riding around on Nate at sunset last night reminded me why we do this.. Man what a view!


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
the one prospect did not work out


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Woken several times during the night by the rain. I am sick of it! This is JUNE - meant to be FLAMINg June not washed out and blown away June.
> 
> Four weeks ago the moaning was that there was a hosepipe ban, and a drought declared. Now there are flood warnings and in many areas there have been bad floods.
> 
> *CW* I hope that you look at a few horses before deciding which to lease.
> 
> *Stan* Horses are like children. They will behave with a stranger and then start to test the boundaries. I have found that keeping tight boundaries to start and then widening them as you get to know each other works.
> 
> The hounds have been up to mischief. Duncan the biggest of them all, is a thug. He is greedy, bossy and a general hooligan. Yesterday I had put a dog bed outside and he managed to undo the velcro fastening. That wouldn't have been so bad but inside was a feather filled bed.
> Feathers retain the ability to fly. A few feathers go a long way. Lots of feathers go even further.
> I had to burn the lot - unfortunately this did not include Duncan.
> Well, I had better get the waders out and go about my work. Brought all the horses in last night, glad I did as there is not a lot of shelter in their paddocks so they stand with their heads down, tails to the wind shivering. I hate to see that.


It's called Junuary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Good morning everyone
> the one prospect did not work out


Awe how come?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot

Sorry to hear CW, but hang in there something will work out. Just keep leading with your head not your heart. Your heart will dutifully fall in love with the one your head picks out.


----------



## Country Woman

It was not my favorite either 
He needs a strong handler


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

I'm a new, ripe (overly) horse/cattle lady that is well, as I mentioned over-ripe (late 50's) this seems like a great spot to hang out with more mature (subjective right :lol folks that have been around the field a couple of times!


----------



## longshot

"mature" yep..mmmhmmm that's uh us!


----------



## Country Woman

yup that's us all 'mature' people here lol


----------



## Country Woman

Andi of Longmeadow Farm said:


> I'm a new, ripe (overly) horse/cattle lady that is well, as I mentioned over-ripe (late 50's) this seems like a great spot to hang out with more mature (subjective right :lol folks that have been around the field a couple of times!



Welcome to the forums 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

I have decided to take riding lessons instead of leasing 
then go from there


----------



## Susan Crumrine

CW: That sounds like a good idea to me, the more horses you ride, the better rider you will be!!

I sure am disapointed....I really wanted to ride in the rodeo this week...
Horses.
I can only imagine what " I'll have another's" trainer's feel....

I am hauling a horse for a girl tomorrow and taking Sophie for training.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## With Grace

CW - I think thats a fabulous idea, and a trainer can help you find a lease when you are ready.

Andi - Welcome to the "mature" section of the forum 

Kes got her show shoes and pads yesterday, I rode her in a Pelham today which she decided now to be heavy in as well, I think my trainer is a little bugged by the fact that she seems to hang on the bit and charge through it. I've got some work cut out for me.


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Just reading through, friends. It sounds like we are having fun, and have challenges ahead. 

I have ridden for a while, stopped for a long time, and then became terrified all of a sudden. It was the "Oh, so and so broke his back", and so and so can't walk because of...and then "she broke her nose and got a concussion" type of thing and haven't ridden for 9 months since. 

Understand I will go and mingle with my cattle, and horses, but riding, all of a sudden, "Holy sweets!" I am terrified. 

I can't afford such injuries, as I am the number 1 person of the farm ~ how does one overcome this at our age?


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Thank you, Grace for the welcome!


----------



## corgi

CW- excellent idea! Lessons are great and you will gain contacts you can use when it is time to lease.

Andi, i know exactly what you are saying. I have only been riding since 2009 and I HAVE broken my back and broke a rib on New Year's Eve and got very scared. I ended up buying a very safe horse 2 weeks after I broke my rib and then was scared to ride her...and she could sense it. I took 6 "confidence building" lessons and that really helped. I have been taking it very slow and have been learning how to trust that my horse is not going to deliberately hurt me. I am just now at the point where I am comfortable in making her cross creeks that she doesnt want to cross and to ask for a canter in the arena.


----------



## eclipseranch

Hello, came over here to introduce myself.. I have read a lot of posts here & everyone on this thread seems so very nice that I wanted to join in. It is a pleasure to meet everyone. My name is Kathy & I am a city girl gone country. I am still learning! I have 6 horses who all have such unique personalities that I love very much. I have always ridden Western & recently have been trying to build the courage to try English but still a bit unsure...


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome,. Eclipse and Andi. 

Andi, I think there are a lot of us who are in your boots, so to speak. I have broken my lower back and had some bad falls. After wrenching my knees (not horse-related) I finally ended up being frightened of almost everything that could hurt me...

As far as the horses go, I took baby steps. I sold the ones that were not trustworthy and bought another. I tried to learn over again to trust her, and we are now partners. Like Corgi, I'm just now confident enough to push her and to canter. I think having some controlled lessons in a clinic really helped, with trainers that were well suited to me and my mare. 

Take it slow, think things through before you start, so that you can anticipate what could go wrong and be ready for it (or prevent it). Life is too short to avoid all risk, but we can pick and choose what risk is acceptable.


----------



## Country Woman

Andi of Longmeadow Farm said:


> Thank you, Grace for the welcome!


Hi Andi Welcome to our forum 
hope you like it here 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Kathy 
nice to meet you 
Welcome


----------



## mnhorselover

*Over 40!!*

Hello - does this group have room for one more? My name is Deb and I'm in my late 50's also. Have been in and out of some of the threads over the last few days and was happy to find some older folks! I'm also a city girl gone country, moving from Illinois to the beautiful North Country of Mn. I now have the horses I dreamed of having since I was a kid! I've had 2 bad wrecks within the last 3 years but fortunately, I keep getting back on! I'm a trail rider and I'm happy to meet all of you! 

Have a great weekend! 
Life is short - enjoy the trail!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Deb 
Welcome to this thread 
happy to have more people here


----------



## Chance59

Welcome to all the newbies! I am still pretty new here... I am so glad I found this group! I searched all over the internet for "older" riders, and knew when I found this forum, it was where I wanted to be! 
The idea of a "wreck" is always in the back of my mind, although curiously not when I am actually riding....I know my bones are much more brittle now than when I was a teenager, and I am very cautious. My RI respects that and doesn't push me to go any faster than I want to. I've been riding since the end of March and am still just walking and jogging, fine by me, soon enough it will be a lope, but the better shape I am in at that time, the better off I will be!
My RI was telling me about one of his clients- I think she's in her 60's. All she wants to do is walk on her horse. She will never want to go any faster, and it really works for her and her horse. She wants the RI there to kind of keep an eye on her and the horse, but she's happy as can be. I often think of her, and remind myself, I only have to do what I am comfortable doing....
I am looking forward to someday being outside the riding arena and on the trails though!


----------



## Country Woman

I have decided to take lessons to see where I am 
and maybe they can help me too


----------



## waresbear

CW, you will absolutely enjoy & learn so much more. I have been in the saddle for over 40 years, trained, shown (& still do!) and ridden, through all of it, I take instruction to improve & maintain my skills. Since my husband has decided to ride regularly now, he takes lessons as well and thoroughly enjoys the workout. I am looking forward to more of your posts regarding this!


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Country Woman said:


> I have decided to take lessons to see where I am
> and maybe they can help me too



Yea, Country!  That's a wonderful step! In fact, my husband and I rode today, around our smaller pasture, (never have done this!) together. He doesn't worry, but I do! He is a wonderful trustworthy person, as well....so I didn't feel embarrassed at people oogling at me looking like a complete nerd on a horse. 

So I took the step as well, to call my good Registered Instructor, Lynn ~ who will come ride "Belle" this week, and then casually let me ride Belle with her instruction. 

Let us know how it goes, I hope you like it!!


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

waresbear said:


> CW, you will absolutely enjoy & learn so much more.  I have been in the saddle for over 40 years, trained, shown (& still do!) and ridden, through all of it, I take instruction to improve & maintain my skills. Since my husband has decided to ride regularly now, he takes lessons as well and thoroughly enjoys the workout. I am looking forward to more of your posts regarding this!


Wares, I am in awe of you! 40 years? WOW! You are amazing, and I know it's good to keep up the lessons, and enjoy learning more.


----------



## waresbear

LOL, not amazing, just old & addicted to horses. I did start young though, I rode with my brother at 4 yrs old and by the time I was 6 or 7, I was off on my own riding. I think showing horses really makes me a better rider, as I must admit, it is the major reason I started taking instruction & continued on to more & more advanced instructors.


----------



## Country Woman

I am going the lesson way


----------



## oobiedoo

CW. Thats great about the lessons. You'll gain confidence and maybe be in a place to meet new horse people and could be one of those will have the horse for you or know where you can find it


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi guys!! 

I enjoy lessons Country Woman, it's good for even someone who has been riding 35 years like me.
I cannot seem to make my husband get that though...he complained greatly about me taking lessons...
Dentist is coming out in a couple of hours for the standy (Lion) we got two weeks ago and to check Sophie's teeth for me.

Her lesson went very well and we loped both directions!

Welcome to our thread to all you newbies...it's good to have "fresh meat' around.


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I enjoy lessons Country Woman, it's good for even someone who has been riding 35 years like me.
> I cannot seem to make my husband get that though...he complained greatly about me taking lessons...
> Dentist is coming out in a couple of hours for the standy (Lion) we got two weeks ago and to check Sophie's teeth for me.
> 
> Her lesson went very well and we loped both directions!
> 
> Welcome to our thread to all you newbies...it's good to have "fresh meat' around.


So I guess you know where I am coming from lol 
husbands don't seem to understand 
why we needs or would like lessons
at least then I would be riding lol


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, yes, at least then you would be riding! With a saddle and bridle - that fit the horse! that are already there for you! and you'd only be paying for time in the saddle, not for rainy days that you couldn't ride! I think it sounds like a perfect bridge between your former lease and your next lease!  I would also bet that the riding instructors would be HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY to let you groom and muck out stalls if you wanted to do that!


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> So I guess you know where I am coming from lol
> husbands don't seem to understand
> why we needs or would like lessons
> at least then I would be riding lol


CW, sorry for the double post but I wanted to tell you that my husband, who will do almost anything for me, totally did not get the instructor/riding lessons thing at first. I have wanted for years to do team cattle penning with my horse but he wouldn't let me - was afraid I'd get hurt or that the horses would spook. So, I put my horse in a clinic that was close by, with well-respected trainers, to learn how to handle cows; as part of the clinic we had tons of ground work and basics to cover. That clinic did so very much for my confidence and my horsemanship that I can't begin to explain it. And, as a result, my bond with my mare got better. Hubby was there to see that, and he 'gets it' now. So I hope for you, too, that Marc 'gets it' when he sees your confidence build, and your ability to handle situations in the saddle and on the ground that might have alarmed you in the past.


----------



## With Grace

CW - I think lessons are a really smart way to go! When I got back into riding after my 20 year break, hubby asked me to find a place to take lessons first. I researched a ton of barns and found the one I am still at, with a trainer that "gets" me. That's also where I found Grace to lease. And is now where Kestrel calls home. I still take lessons, in fact just had one. When we are training, that's about the horse. My lessons are about me and how I improve.


----------



## With Grace

And welcome to all you thread newbies!!


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Susan Crumrine said:


> Welcome to our thread to all you newbies...it's good to have "fresh meat' around.


Fresh meat, that's funny considering I'm beef cattle farmer :happydance:


You all have made us feel very welcomed here! Thank you kindly!


----------



## eclipseranch

thanks everyone for the warm welcome..I feel like I just made a bunch of new friends! proud to hang out with you guys! 
maybe I'm weird but I get kinda feeling isolated out here sometimes. 
20 minutes to the nearest grocery store


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Andi, I will take a rib-eye, medium rare...YUMMMY!! 

So Lion and Sophie both got dental work tonight. They should both be feeling great by tomorrow night...


----------



## With Grace

Susan - did I miss somewhere that you got another horse? (Lion) did you post pics???


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Susan Crumrine said:


> Andi, I will take a rib-eye, medium rare...YUMMMY!!
> 
> So Lion and Sophie both got dental work tonight. They should both be feeling great by tomorrow night...


Hi there Susan! Sure I will send you over a rib-eye!  

I hope Lion and Sophie are doing ok?! Please let us know...


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

eclipseranch said:


> thanks everyone for the warm welcome..I feel like I just made a bunch of new friends! proud to hang out with you guys!
> maybe I'm weird but I get kinda feeling isolated out here sometimes.
> 20 minutes to the nearest grocery store


I'm knew too, eclips! We do feel welcome, don't we? I feel isolated too, as I have this big farm and work 7 days a week, so it's nice to take a break and find these lovely souls that match us!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace....Lion is the little standardbred gelding we brought home from the woods the weekend before last...
Pictures...

Day one;









with Bo...who is over the moon with his horse...










most recent picture...


----------



## mnhorselover

Hey Andi of LMF - Love the happy dance guy you have on your post! I'm still fumbling around here, have a carrot locator that keeps popping up and have no clue what to do with it. Just figured out how to download the picture and probably should have used a cartoon instead!!! I've never been on one of these Forums before so I feel like a dummy - not great with computers. I'm thanking all of you for taking me in.!!! Is there like an instruction booklet that comes with this site?? Ha Ha!! (I really do need one though!)


----------



## eclipseranch

mnhorselover said:


> Hey Andi of LMF - Love the happy dance guy you have on your post! I'm still fumbling around here, have a carrot locator that keeps popping up and have no clue what to do with it. Just figured out how to download the picture and probably should have used a cartoon instead!!! I've never been on one of these Forums before so I feel like a dummy - not great with computers. I'm thanking all of you for taking me in.!!! Is there like an instruction booklet that comes with this site?? Ha Ha!! (I really do need one though!)


ROFL cuz it took me a month to figure that one out! if a prompt shows up like "horses for sale" go to that category on the forums & you can catch the carrot!


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

Carrots ... Throw me for a loop! Just learning about them. Right now I am trying to give them away!! 
I am learning new folks everyday and feel like this is a great place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch

Andi of Longmeadow Farm said:


> Carrots ... Throw me for a loop! Just learning about them. Right now I am trying to give them away!!
> I am learning new folks everyday and feel like this is a great place!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't keep them long enough to give away..lol
This thread definitely seems more friendly than a lot of the threads..maybe we have been around long enough to understand & appreciate each other .
phew tired today...really wanted to work with the horses after work today but the heat/humidity was stifling so I'm in for the night..guess there is always tomorrow 

Susan..Bo is adorable on his horse!


----------



## Ladytrails

Went to a draft horse pull tonight for entertainment. 11 teams of Belgians, Percherons, mixed breeds, what fun. Saw my first pair of bay draft horses, and had to go ask what they were - Perch and Standardbred crosses! Of course! They hailed from Jamesport, MO, which is Amish country. I am losing my touch; should have been able to guess that one as Perches and Standies are standard there, pun intended, but I didn't know they were from Jamesport or I tell myself I would have guessed. ;-) 

I voted for a sweet Perchie team that was poetry in motion for the 'crowd favorite' - "my" team won. For those of you who haven't been to a pull, the teams of horses weighed between 3400 and 3900 pounds and the winning team pulled 6250 pounds. I've seen teams pull more than twice their weight....


----------



## mnhorselover

I agree - this does seem to be a very friendly forum, thread, section! Thanks for teaching me about the carrots! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



*************************
Life is short - enjoy the trail!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening all my horse friends


----------



## With Grace

Aw Susan, Bo looks thrilled with his new horse! Can't wait to get my kids riding...my oldest has never ridden, and now has dreams of taking Kes into dressage. I have a feeling my horse isn't going to be "just mine" forever...


----------



## Country Woman

I am the same way 
my daughter also has the horse bug too


----------



## Stan

Andi of Longmeadow Farm said:


> I'm a new, ripe (overly) horse/cattle lady that is well, as I mentioned over-ripe (late 50's) this seems like a great spot to hang out with more mature (subjective right :lol folks that have been around the field a couple of times!


 
Around the field a couple of times. Andi that does not even scratch the surface. Welcome.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hi from across the pond to all the newcomers. 


*CW* I think that lessons are the way to go - someone will assess and help you with your riding and they will be able to find you a suitable horse. Pity you aren't here! I have a lovely ex international polo pony that would do you down to the ground, bomb proof, kind and fun to ride. 

Well, at last the sun is shining. The weather is on the change (or so they say) Wettest June on record in the UK. Some parts of Wales had a months rain in 24 hours. Walking across the front paddock and it is squealtchy Back in March it was rock hard.

Em went out and bought some geese. They are young birds and here to eat the grass in the chicken pens, they are doing a great job too. I have never had geese before and have to laugh at them. Em has been bringing them in and out but last night the task fell to me. 
They were waiting to come in but unsure of me. You have to talk to them and they talk back. They started to follow me but some went into a stable instead of their pen. They hang around by the feed bins and talk all the time and then follow to their pen. All the time they are chatting away. 

As the weather has improved I want to go spray some weeds and also spray the garden as slugs, snails and the baddies are out in force. 
The dogs all need a bath in Neem Oil, this keeps the fleas and ticks off them, I use it on the birds to stop red mite.
It really is powerful stuff. All natural which I like. Ideally I use it on the garden once a week but with the wet I haven't for a couple of weeks.

Some evenings I go out and collect the slugs and snails, put them in a bucket with a lid and then feed them to the birds in the morning, shows what an odd person I am!

Off to get some work done.


----------



## Stan

Two photos thought I would show an A H like me can do alright. But first I deny responsiblity for the black eyes she who must be obeyed is sporting. I tell the truth I am not responsible a horse is. My wife was riding a strange horse on a trek, a head tosser, we don't restrain our horses heads, this time a mistake. it fling ist head back catchinf her in the eye and splitting the eye lid. Stiches required but the hospital used super glue instead. That was the first day so on the seconf she used make up to match the other eye and rode the horse again. No head tossing this time it settled down.

second photo is she who must be obeyed again, as a backing muso for Charlie Groth at a country music festival here in NZ a couple of years ago.

CW, yes wife did accompany me on this weekends trip. Had a good time with my son and grandson, spent large amounts. And did some walking, son and his wife are not into horses. Brought son a GPS so he can find his way home. He goes hunting now and again. 

Hi to all the newbees, all you need is a sence of humour, an aged skin, with a few layers left to be peeled off now and again and if you are under 40 you get to make the coffee for those of us over 60.

As normal spelling mistakes are my property :shock:


----------



## BBBCrone

Neat pictures Stan


----------



## eclipseranch

Stan said:


> Hi to all the newbees, all you need is a sence of humour, an aged skin, with a few layers left to be peeled off now and again and if you are under 40 you get to make the coffee for those of us over 60.
> :shock:


thankyou Stan...not under 40 but I'll make the coffee for you all anytime! Might need a lesson though, not a coffee drinker..thinking about starting this morning after that noisy thunder storm last night


----------



## kim_angel

Feeling like a train wreck today. My right elbow has had tendonitis since March and now my right knee blew out yesterday while... get this... GROCERY SHOPPING. Yeah, athletic injury there eh? LOL

So I have an elbow brace on and a pain patch on my knee. No one told me that Grocery shopping was such a dangerous sport. 

Hopefully I can get in a small ride on Toby tonight. He seems to be doing well with his COPD. I had taken him off the Albuterol last Wednesday per vets orders but had to put him back on Friday. By Thursday night he was coughing again.*sigh* So it looks like Prednisolone and Albuterol will be his summer regimen. But his Respiratory Rate was only 12 this morning so hoping to get a ride in, since I havent ridden all spring.

Hope everyone has a nice day and Happy Fathers Day to all.


----------



## eclipseranch

kim_angel said:


> Feeling like a train wreck today. My right elbow has had tendonitis since March and now my right knee blew out yesterday while... get this... GROCERY SHOPPING. Yeah, athletic injury there eh? LOL
> 
> So I have an elbow brace on and a pain patch on my knee. No one told me that Grocery shopping was such a dangerous sport.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day and Happy Fathers Day to all.


During some of those sales people can get pretty crazy..teehee
hope you feel better quick & are able to get a good ride in on Toby!
You have a great day too!


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, glad to see your weather troubles are sorting themselves out. The idea of geese talking to each other all the time - had to laugh at that! I had no idea! Tell me more about Keem oil - I hate using the strong chemicals on my dogs for fleas and ticks, but the border collies (especially the thick coated one) really needs something to protect from the ticks this year. I'd be very interested in your natural Keem oil solution if it is something we can get here in the US. 

Susan, your Bo and his Lion make a cute couple! You did well with this new member of your horse family! His coat is starting to get a sheen already!


----------



## With Grace

Kim - Oh no, hope that knee heals up quickly! I will agree, grocery shopping, especially at Costco, is a dangerous sport. Hope you get your ride in on Toby!

Stan - your poor wife, makes my eyes water for her. That must have been painful!

It's a rainy Fathers day here today, guys have gone to a football game, and I'm here watching all the birds at the feeders. Kes trained pretty darn hard yesterday, so I'm going to give her the day off. I may drop by to get her out of her stall and let her run around the indoor and give her a good groom and if I have time finally get her clipped. We started training in the double bridle yesterday for our HP classes. This was my first time with the double, and it definitely takes some finesse, which is going to take me awhile. My pinky went numb by the end of the ride which makes me think I had too much pressure on the curb...something I'll keep watch on next time. I also just ordered my breastplate for shows as well as the reins and slip head to match my new hunt bridle to show in - have to convert the hunt bridle to a double.


----------



## TheseCreakinBones

Hi, all -- hope everyone is having a lovely Fathers Day/Sunday.

I'm SO happy to find this thread. I'm 57 and have gotten back "into" horses in the past few years. I rode occasionally as a teen and for a while after my divorce in my early 30s. 2 years ago, while I was still working for our county's social services department, I fed about 20 horses at a local trail-riding stable. I did that 2 mornings a week, for 9 months, ostensibly in trade for riding. But I only took about 3 of my rides -- I loved being on the ground among them so much more.

Yesterday I cashed in on one of my rides, had much less pain than previously (I've dropped a lot of weight) and now I'm wanting to ride more, take lessons, look into leasing a horse.

I think I'm gonna like it here. 

-- Susan


----------



## eclipseranch

Hi Susan...I am Kathy 
It is a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## Hunter65

Wowsers go away for 2 days and have a half hour of reading to do. Welcome to all the newbies you will love it here. We are on our way back to the city. Had a great birthday hubby even smuggled a cake up. No fish Oh well that's no surprise. Looking forward to seeing pony tomorrow haven't seen him in a week. Supposed to rain. Cw that's awesome about lessons do you have a place yet? Megan gives lessons but I will have to ask her if she is taking on anyone new. Happy fathers day all. Pepper had a ball at the property she is feeling like her old self.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

I think I should fly between NZ and the US get fathers day twice. Not that i'm wanting more, it gives a chance to the kids if they miss the first one, they get to make amends on the second. Im not allowed to forget their birthdays. I always get a phone call a week or so before just to see how I am. And they think I fall for that one.

The weather is about to get dirty over the next few days so the internett will fail and I will fall behind in keeping up with this thread.

CW. How is the horse hunting going. If you ever get to my neck of the woods Ill put you on Stella and you can ride our beach. Lots of soft sand. The only thing you will have to watch is if Stella decides to build sand castles its not good for the saddle and does not do the body any good if one is still sitting in it when she gets the urge. Your husband and I can take a quad and go fishing.

Now I'm off to spend money on Stella again. Have to change the rubber mat on her side of the trailer she slipped and fell last week when getting out so a design change is required. Funny how Kate is not having any issues. :-x


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Happy Father's Day to all....

Foxhunter: I noticed when the equine dentist was here yesterday he is getting a fungus...so we are using fungal spray..
The flax seeds should help it clear up to. Lion is a sweet little horse who really likes people!
Patsy is feeling great so I am off to ride with the Renegades!
Welcome Susan, Kathy, Kim!
Hunter did you catch a mess?

It's my first father's day since Daddy died, and it's been rough. 
Take care everyone!! Susan


----------



## mnhorselover

Hi Susan - I'm Deb - another newbie! Very nice to meet you! Now that I have my own horses, can't imagine being without them! I'm 57 also - not as easy mounting for me as it used to be but GO FOR IT!! I have friends in their 60's and 70's that still ride and we have a great time! See ya aroung the thread! Have a great day! :wave: 

*************************************
Life is short - enjoy the trail!!


----------



## Paintlover1965

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there! My family members and I spent the morning with my dad and his friend. We had a nice breakfast together at his favourite restaurant. Went team penning with my horse Joey yesterday evening for the second time with him ever. We didn't get many cows but it's always fun to try and watch others with more experience. The group we are with is great and I am learning a lot about team penning. It's great for my horse and myself to try a new challenge. Hey Kim Angel I know how painful tendonitis in the elbow can be. I injured my right arm 3 years ago while bringing in the hay and it has never been the same since. Hope you have better luck with yours!


----------



## eclipseranch

Susan Crumrine said:


> Happy Father's Day to all....
> 
> Foxhunter: I noticed when the equine dentist was here yesterday he is getting a fungus...so we are using fungal spray..
> The flax seeds should help it clear up to. Lion is a sweet little horse who really likes people!
> Patsy is feeling great so I am off to ride with the Renegades!
> Welcome Susan, Kathy, Kim!
> Hunter did you catch a mess?
> 
> It's my first father's day since Daddy died, and it's been rough.
> Take care everyone!! Susan


sorry its been a rough day for you, glad you're gonna get some riding therapy..great way to feel better!


----------



## Ladytrails

Susan, hugs on Father's Day - we are never old enough to lose our daddies, are we? I like to think that our dads would be either proud or amused at all that we are doing these days- maybe both at the same time!


----------



## Paintlover1965

So sorry Susan for your loss. I am thankful for every day I still have my dad. He's going to be 86 this year and is still in good health and able to drive his car. Again my condolences and hope only your father's image will remain in your heart as the pain lifts.


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, glad to see your weather troubles are sorting themselves out. The idea of geese talking to each other all the time - had to laugh at that! I had no idea! Tell me more about Keem oil - I hate using the strong chemicals on my dogs for fleas and ticks, but the border collies (especially the thick coated one) really needs something to protect from the ticks this year. I'd be very interested in your natural Keem oil solution if it is something we can get here in the US.
> 
> Susan, your Bo and his Lion make a cute couple! You did well with this new member of your horse family! His coat is starting to get a sheen already!


Probably a typo on my behalf but it is Neem Oil.

It comes from a tree in India.

A while back I had a terrible skin problem. Started with a rash on one arm and then spread to the other then all over except my dace and head.
The palms of my hans and soles of my feet were like rawhide leather that had been left outside all winter. 
Doctors didn't have a clue. The itching drove me up the wall and I read about the Neem and tried it and it did stop the irritation. 
I can honestly say that in all my years of working I have had days sick from injuries but that was the first time I have been ill!
By the time I got to see a dermatologist I was taking some herbal powder and it was clearing. I gave up with the GPs, they tried but were not a lot of help. My hands and feet were bleeding where the skin was so hard and cracked cutting the new skin underneath. I lost all my finger and toe nails. My feet were so swollen the only shoes I could get on would normally be four sizes to big and even then I could not fasten the velcro on them!
Turns out it was something called Litchen Planus an auto immune problem. Normally it occurs in the mouth but not with me. 

I read up on the Neem and the properties it has and bought some of the oil rather than the cream. Used it on the dogs, hens, horse and garden since.

It smells pretty bad but you get use to it. I really do not notice it so much now and, it does wear off after a while.

I mix 5 mls Neem (pure) with 3 mls liquid soap and add 1 litre of hot water.

The Neem solidifies easily and needs to be stood in hot water to liquify it and you need to keep stirring it. I mix up a large container of it. I dunk the small dogs sponge it over the large ones, then chuck any left on the garden.

The hens get dunked. Red Mite can be a terrible problem to get rid of. I previously tried all sorts of things but the blighters were back in a couple of weeks and get a lot and they will kill hens overnight sucking blood from them. Now I Neem once a month and spray it in the houses and it is mite free. Mind you, I am late doing them because of the weather and we have noticed a few mites starting to return - nice day tomorrow so hens you are having a bath, like it or not!

It also stops the horse flies getting to the horses.


----------



## Hunter65

So sorry about your dad Susan. Big hugs to you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

SusanC - Sorry about the hard fathers day...cyber hugs to you as you get through the day.

Hunter - Happy Belated Bday!!!!! Hope it was a good one!

Big day today, am taking my dad to meet Kes. This is huge. More on that later, wish me luck as I endure all of the hay burner, never name something you might eat remarks...LOL long story.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks was pretty good day. Your dad sounds like mine. I get a lot of smartass remarks about Hunter. Mostly about his size. Like "why do you need a trailer? Just put him in the back seat"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan - I *do* believe you - _i think!_ Yes, I do because had you had anything to do with it I honestly believe you would not be able to see to type! 

Susan, my Dad passed two years ago. He was 92 and a good man. He was still shopping for people who could not get out of their homes and doing a paper round the day before he was taken ill. 

There are times when I feel him around although he had never been here. I often talk to him. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> Happy Father's Day to all....
> 
> Foxhunter: I noticed when the equine dentist was here yesterday he is getting a fungus...so we are using fungal spray..
> The flax seeds should help it clear up to. Lion is a sweet little horse who really likes people!
> Patsy is feeling great so I am off to ride with the Renegades!
> Welcome Susan, Kathy, Kim!
> Hunter did you catch a mess?
> 
> It's my first father's day since Daddy died, and it's been rough.
> Take care everyone!! Susan


Susan I am sorry for your loss 
I lost my dad almost 5 years ago 
it is still rough at times


----------



## eclipseranch

having a blah day..then go out to do stalls & turn in..get the horses under fans...last load of hay was some what dusty, so clearing the dust off the fans....nest underneath...look closer..maggots all over few baby mice...totally disgusting!! not what I needed on a blah feeling day :evil:


----------



## Country Woman

sounds like you are having a tough time


----------



## eclipseranch

Country Woman said:


> sounds like you are having a tough time


just 1 of those days!


----------



## mnhorselover

Hi eclipseranch - what midwest state are you in? Seems the blah's have carried over into Mn. It's 3:49 and I'm in jammies. Should be out riding but the bugs are very pesty here. Horse flys are out in force! Hubby did chores. All our family is out of state and no dads alive between the two of us here. Need to shower and shake the crud off and go see my kids! That always puts a hop in my step! I can still save the day - hope you have a good rest of the day too!


----------



## eclipseranch

mnhorselover said:


> Hi eclipseranch - what midwest state are you in? Seems the blah's have carried over into Mn. It's 3:49 and I'm in jammies. Should be out riding but the bugs are very pesty here. Horse flys are out in force! Hubby did chores. All our family is out of state and no dads alive between the two of us here. Need to shower and shake the crud off and go see my kids! That always puts a hop in my step! I can still save the day - hope you have a good rest of the day too!


hey there. I'm in Missouri (same time zone). we had a thunder storm last night, really needed the rain but it went right in to the air...stifling today.//that has a lot to do with my mood I can't get anything done outside...or inside for that matter feels warm inside too....really need to get my brush hog running..its leaking horribly but its 120 degrees in the garage. ...I'm usually very up beat but not today..sorry bout that!


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, thank you for the info. I will see if I can find Neem oil. Sounds like a great remedy for the pups.... and horses, too. We have fly predators so using much chemical fly spray is not a good idea as it kills the little fly predators and defeats the purpose. However, this year is so dry here in Missouri thus far that the neighbor's cattle flies are tormenting my old mare and she needs some relief. It is interesting the things that we learn - I have a few autoimmune conditions and my sister has the same Lichen pl as you mentioned, except hers is in her mouth as you pointed out is the usual way that it is found.


----------



## mnhorselover

No need to apologize eclipseranch! I'm not usually blah either! It must be the weather...we looked like we were going to have a bad storm yesterday, but it just dumped, no thunder or lightning. Just more rain for the mosquitoes and water to muddy up everything else. We need any more rain! 

We're only 72 which is nice but the bugs really bother the horses. I hate to take the fly sheet off to tack up! Aren't the bugs bad by you?? We're very wooded and last year we did a whole ton of brush cutting to keep the bugs down but with all the rain, it comes back so fast it's hard to keep up.

Nice to connect with someone on this side of the canyon! I hope you have a great rest of the day and I look forward to connecting with you again. 

I hope the "3 monkeys" aren't creeping everyone out! There's a story behind it that I probably shouldn't put here so...I'm keeping quiet like my monkey friend. I'm now truly going to go and scrape the crud off and do something!! See ya!:wave:


----------



## eclipseranch

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, thank you for the info. I will see if I can find Neem oil. Sounds like a great remedy for the pups.... and horses, too. We have fly predators so using much chemical fly spray is not a good idea as it kills the little fly predators and defeats the purpose. However, this year is so dry here in Missouri thus far that the neighbor's cattle flies are tormenting my old mare and she needs some relief. It is interesting the things that we learn - I have a few autoimmune conditions and my sister has the same Lichen pl as you mentioned, except hers is in her mouth as you pointed out is the usual way that it is found.


Ladytrails..I am also from Missouri...you can get Neem oil at Lowes. I had no idea it could be used on horses! sounds like a road trip!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks was pretty good day. Your dad sounds like mine. I get a lot of smartass remarks about Hunter. Mostly about his size. Like "why do you need a trailer? Just put him in the back seat"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Sorry but I almost snorted laughing at this, it sounds exactly like something my dad would say:lol:

So took Dad to meet Kes. Bought him a coffee on the way, hubby calls to ask where I am and dad decides to bark "where does my daughter take me on father's day but to the barn to meet the hay burner!" I had to laugh, knowing that was coming. He did pet her, said she was very pretty, then told her if she ever tried to throw me she would become dog food so keep that in mind LOL. He also reminded her she was not a pet...I quickly agreed that she was my team mate not my pet...grumble grumble from dad.

So, the story behind it all is in the beginning of my blog, but to quickly summarize, as a teen Dad leased a Morgan mare for me for quite a few years. We did Hunter over Fences and Equitation together. We couldnt afford to lease a trailer for shows, and the big show barn was just a short ride from the barn we were at. So all braided up and in my show clothes, dad would lead me and the mare over to the shows each time. And living in the Pacific NW, it was ALWAYS raining. So we'd be drenched by the time we got there. I dont even remember who's saddle I used, but it was always soaked for the show. We only had enough for my show fees, so we couldnt pay to stable at the shows, and no trailer there between classes. So me in my show clothes would sit in the viewing room in the warmth, while dad stood with the horse for hours, in the rain, or in a barn trying to look inconspicuous until he was found out and had to move back to the rain. He did this many times for me. By the time I gave up the lease to move to the show barn, dad had had it with showing, and me and my horses, and I think was relieved when I went to college and gave it up. 

Now 20 years later here I am again with a Morgan, heading to shows, and dad says he "did his time" and wants nothing to do with it. He did attend my last show with Grace, where he dubbed her "crazy mare" after he saw her rear up in the show ring (she saw a mule, no big deal). He's scared I'm going to get hurt and made me promise I will never jump.


----------



## With Grace

For all those that are blah today...this should get you to smile


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm

eclipseranch said:


> just 1 of those days!


elips! So very sorry and sad for you! My thoughts are with you this eve. 

But now you have new friends! And it looks like we are a great bunch! 

So happy in fact, I think I will do this with my cowz! :happydance:


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> For all those that are blah today...this should get you to smile


Omg that's hilarious. I feel your pain with rain I live in raincouver. Your dad sounds so much like mine I can picture him leading you down the road. I just talked to my dad and he had to throw in a comment about Houdini. Just can't let it go. I have a story. When we were moving our travel trailer up to our property we had to get my dad to use his truck. He had a Ford f350. So we had our truck with his little trailer and he had out big trailer. Stopped for breakfast and on the way out dad says oh want me to hook a bungi on and tow you all? Calls our truck the tonka lol. So we proceed up the highway. Quite mountainous. We get a bit ahead so pull over to wait low and behold dad calls says something wrong with truck but they forge on. They finally catch up to us and we are doing 20 k On a 110 k highway with black smoke billowing from dads truck. Finally he pulls over and can go no further. Luckily there are always tow trucks on highway and one stops and brings trailer up town as dad limps In. I wish I would Have got a picture of his truck on how trick when they took it away. So they rent a car and come to our propert and we found some toothless old guy to bring trailer to property. 
Now we have to get trailer up hill rob drove rental car down hill bottomed out and ripped oil pan off. Yet another tow truck. Took 2 weeks to find someone to haul trailer up hill to where it sits now. Dad gets truck back and wouldn't drive it up hill lol we still give him a hard time. haha still calls our Dakota a tonka toy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch

With Grace said:


> For all those that are blah today...this should get you to smile
> Funny Horse! - YouTube


hilarious x10 thanks so much I needed that!
Andi you are so right & I am so very glad to have new friends!!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - LOL at Raincouver! I haven't been to Vancouver in years, and it's so close! Hubby proposed to me up there many years ago  Our dads sound so similar, and your trailer story is hilarious! My dad had never seen my 3 horse until today...I was pretty proud when he said "oh, the white one? Thats yours and you pulled that? Thats my girl"


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening to all my friends


----------



## Ladytrails

Lowe's! My almost favorite store! Aren't you brilliant! Thanks...


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace and Hunter, 
My dad bought us a hayburner when we were kids. It took all 6 of us to catch her, so you know how long that took before the novelty wore off. We grew up on 500 acre Angus and row crop farm, and a horse was just an extra mouth to feed. Dad had grown up working horses as teams on a farm, for real, and had no use for them. He had a broken heel that caused him pain all his life from a draft horse stepping on his boot and crushing his foot. So, he never wanted much to do with my horses after I was an adult. My grandfather, on the other hand, was the one who encouraged my love of horses. In fact, my earliest memory is of him and his 2 draft mares, Ribbon and Nell. A long story there.... Today, my 7 year old bay gelding, Dallas, is named after my grandpa's dad, Dallas Huston. I would have named him 'Wesley' after my grandpa, but I thought Wesley would be a harder name to yell 1000 times during training  .


----------



## Hunter65

Ladytrails said:


> Lowe's! My almost favorite store! Aren't you brilliant! Thanks...


We finally have lowes on Canada and it's 2 minutes from my house. Has almost bypassed home depot in hubby's eyes. Almost but not quite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Ladytrails said:


> Grace and Hunter,
> My dad bought us a hayburner when we were kids. It took all 6 of us to catch her, so you know how long that took before the novelty wore off. We grew up on 500 acre Angus and row crop farm, and a horse was just an extra mouth to feed. Dad had grown up working horses as teams on a farm, for real, and had no use for them. He had a broken heel that caused him pain all his life from a draft horse stepping on his boot and crushing his foot. So, he never wanted much to do with my horses after I was an adult. My grandfather, on the other hand, was the one who encouraged my love of horses. In fact, my earliest memory is of him and his 2 draft mares, Ribbon and Nell. A long story there.... Today, my 7 year old bay gelding, Dallas, is named after my grandpa's dad, Dallas Huston. I would have named him 'Wesley' after my grandpa, but I thought Wesley would be a harder name to yell 1000 times during training  .


Haha my welsh mountain piny was like that. Used to have to chase him with the truck to catch him. Little brat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnhorselover

With Grace - Thanks! Great video and yes it actually put more than a smile on my face! Looks like some of us needed that! 

Eclipseranch - did you get any storms this evening? We're under a severe TS watch till 2a.m. I know just as I'm falling asleep, the weather radio will go off! :hide:

This group sure has nice people and I'm glad I found my way here! 
Good night everyone!!


----------



## Country Woman

We are having a difficult time looking for a place because of my cat


----------



## Foxhunter

NEEM - make sure it is 100% pure and not pressed as this destroys something in it.

Lovely day here and should be d=for a couple of days before more rain moves in. Looking out the window at three horses lying flat out in the early sun. The hounds keep going up to them but they are not getting up for anything!

People talking about their first horses and transporting them - or not, reminds me of a family friend.
This man had worked all his life and retirement brought about boredom.
His house was on the edge of an area known ad The Landslip, aptly named as it was always slipping into the sea. 
He took it upon himself to keep the paths walkable and where necessary to put in rough steps. These were just wood held in front of the steps with small stakes.
It was hard work carting all his tools up and down so he decided to get a donkey to carry it all.
This is where I was called in.
We went to a friend who had several donkeys and he bought an older gelding. Paid for it there and then and we loaded it into his van via two planks.

I was impressed that the moke walked straight in! We were driving home when the donk turned around and pooped straight down his neck. This nearly put us off the road with laughter.
We turned hm around and drove on with the donk looking at where we were going between us.
It was a partnership that lasted many years. Two panniers carried all the tools and the donk was sure footed enough to traverse the rough ground. The only problem was that donk refused to work if it was to wet and, would untie himself and head for home if he thought it was lunchtime or time to finish. 
When his wife died he carried on, several years later the donk died and the old man went over a month later. 
I have rarely seen such a partnership that was as good as these two had.

Off to get some spraying done!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter: What a great story. I have a donkey and she is full of character!
Country Woman: I wouldn't mind a cat if I was a landlord. Good luck finding a place.

My first horse was a half arabian half welsh pony. He was 7 and greenbroke. My Daddy bought him for me. I remember the day we went to pick him up like it was yesterday. He was a little ****** and ran away with me every day.

Went to practice last night and Patsy is still off. Not lame, but off.
So I am going to be catch riding in the performance Wednesday night.

Fun Fun!!


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
I feel alot better today


----------



## Country Woman

We are moving so after we get settled I will get some lessons


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Sophie learning to lope..


----------



## Country Woman

wow nice job Susan


----------



## eclipseranch

glad to hear you are feeling better today CW. 
way to go Susan!!


----------



## eclipseranch

Foxhunter said:


> NEEM - make sure it is 100% pure and not pressed as this destroys something in it
> Off to get some spraying done!


how do you mix it & how often do you apply it. Here, it hasn't been approved for use on anything but plants...there is a lot of warning about it coming in contact with skin


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Thought I would share a funny trail ride story.

Hubby and I took our horses on a ride on the trails around the boarding facility on Sunday. My 23 year old retired "bombproof" polo pony is in love with my hubby's leased TWH named Scuffy.

We started out at the back of the farm. There is an option of crossing a creek or using a bridge. Izzy has crossed that bridge countless number of times...without even a moment of hesitation. 

Scuffy and hubby decided to cross the creek while I opted for the bridge. Izzy put one foot on the bridge and freaked out! She turned and tried to bolt for the barn. I made her turn back and once again, one foot on the bridge and she freaked out again!

Scuffy came back and crossed the bridge and Izzy followed without even thinking about it. Guess she thought something was wrong with the bridge since Scuffy didn't cross it!

She settled right down and we had a great ride...even went across the road for the first time and rode in some freshly mowed fields. It was so much fun.

Until Scuffy pooped. Izzy heard it hit the dry mowed grass...we were behind Scuffy...and she spooked. Yes, my "been there done that" horse spooked at poop!!

Luckily, her worst spook just consists of all four feet hitting the ground at once and then bolting forward one or two steps...that is it. But all of a sudden we were beside Scuffy and hubby asked " what in the world?". And I laughed and said..."yep...she spooked at poop". We couldn't stop laughing.

I like to think she is smart enough to play dumb around Scuffy to make him feel like the herd leader, since she is smitten with him!

The rest of the ride went fine and it was one of my most enjoyable rides, even with the two little incidents!


----------



## Foxhunter

eclipseranch said:


> how do you mix it & how often do you apply it. Here, it hasn't been approved for use on anything but plants...there is a lot of warning about it coming in contact with skin


You need the soap in it to keep the Neem from just floating on the water. You do need hand hot water. I can assure you that I have got it on my skin many times with no adverse effects and when I do the dogs the little ones get dunked right under the water. 
Last time a couple of the terriers had been to ground and had messy eyes, I was going to treat them after their dunking but they had cleared.

_Indian culture dating back 4000 years makes reference to using the leaves, fruit and bark of the Neem tree for reputedly easing a variety of human ailments. The earliest Sanskrit writings outline its uses, which have been revered by Ayurvedic and Unani practitioners. The time honoured title 'Villlage Pharmacy' has been earned by virtue of its amazing properties.
In 1922 a British archeologist discovered the 5000 year old Indus Valley site in North Western India (now Pakistan), where the Harappan civilization has been extensively studied. Clay pots were found containing medicinal herbs, most prominently Azadirachta indica or 'Neem'. 
The early systems of use, though simple, have stood the test of time - and are still used today in many parts of rural India. Fresh leaves are often picked and stored along with grain, or under mattresses to repel insects. Wounds are bathed in water boiled with neem leaves (decoction). Twigs of the neem tree are used daily by about 600 million people as a 'natural' toothbrush . In tropical countries, it is common practice to take neem leaf with the diet, and to make a paste from the leaves to use as a poultice. 

The beneficial properties of neem have led to its' inclusion in personal care products, such as soaps, shampoos and skin creams. 
Neem has been heralded: 'An Ancient Cure for a Modern World'.
As we begin the 21st Century, Neem has been little known and under-utilised in Western culture. However, with bodies such as the National Research Council (USA) declaring Neem 'A tree for solving global problems' - the future seems optimistic.
Requirements in the West are more exacting and stringent in respect of quality control assurances, but this is achievable by using carefully sourced raw materials from reliable and ethical sources, and using state of the art manufacturing technology.
_
The Neem tree - Azadirachta indica - is an evergreen of the tropics and sub-tropics. It is native to India, but widely planted and naturalised throughout Asia, Africa and Australia. Trees have also been planted in the Caribbean and several Central American countries. It belongs to the family Meliaccae, and is a cousin of the Chinaberry. It may reach up to 15m tall under ideal conditions, and is reported to live for up to 200 years. It has a short straight furrowed trunk, dark brown or grey in colour, with dense rounded crowns of pinnate leaves. It can tolerate temperatures of up to 120 deg. C, and rainfall as little as 45cm. It must have well drained soil, and will respond well to organic fertilisers - although being hardy, it can still grow luxuriantly in marginal and leached soils, up to an elevation of 1500m. Flowering is between February and May, with profuse clusters of small white flowers having a very sweet jasmine or honey-like scent. The flowers provide a good source of nectar for bees. Following on from flowering, the fruit are green drupes, turning golden yellow on ripening, which occurs during June, July and August in India. The fruits are about 1.5 cm long, edible, and loved by African children. The tree will normally begin bearing fruit after 3 to 5 years, and produce about 50 Kg annually when mature. The kernels of these fruits yield about 45% neem oil. The bark yields tannin and amber hued gum, used as a dye in textiles as well as the traditional medicinal usage.
The Neem tree is related to mahogany, and is used locally for furniture and building purposes. The inherant properties of Neem make it resistant to termites.
In India, it has not tended to be a 'plantation' species, and is seen along the roadside and in gardens. Local tradition dictates that Neem trees should be planted near the home to ensure good health to those that live there.
There is reference to these policies in the ancient Hindu writings: 'Brihat Samhita'. Easy access to the tree facilitates provision of the many and varied uses of the fruits, seeds, leaves, bark, oil and roots. Generations of Indians privy to this knowledge consider protecting and planting the Neem tree a sacred duty, encouraged by religious sanction.
As the 21st. Century unfolds, we observe with excitement, the Neem tree (a living legend), realise its' full potential around the globe, within the realms of Medicine, Pest Management and Environmental Protection. Across Europe, sadly, progress is being hindered by the weight of regulatory legislation imposed upon us.


_Plants are made up of thousands of chemicals, and Neem is no different in this respect. However, scientists are particularly interested in one family of chemicals particular to Neem, and responsible for its' amazing properties.
These are the 'tetranortriperpenoids' or more specifically 'liminoids' - similar to steroids.
About 40 of these chemicals act together, producing a 'synergistic' or 'enhanced' affect.
The most active and well studied of these is 'Azadirachtin'.
As scientists continue to fully unravel the mystery of Neem, they have discovered that although Neem terpenoids are present in almost all parts of the plant, the site, synthesis and accumulation of these chemicals occurs in the 'secretory cells'. These cells are most abundant in the seed kernels, from which the oil is harvested.

The following are the most abundant and well studied chemicals in the Neem Tree:
Nimbin - Nimbidin - Nimbidol - Gedunin - Sodium Nimbinate - Quercetin - Salannin - Azadirachtin. Extensive research has revealed the many & various beneficial properties they deliver. 

The oil is also rich in long chain fatty acids. In addition to the active ingredients listed above, analysis reveals many other vital nutrients: fibre, carbohydrates, calcium, at least ten essential amino acids and also carotenoids - powerful antioxidants.
_
Neem and Health


----------



## eclipseranch

wow thanks for all the info..really just wanted to know how you mix it..lol
found it on line. sprayed everybody down & turned out. I am a believer, just walked thru the pasture ...out of 6 horses there was 1 single fly briefly on 1 of the horses. If it works that well in another 2 hours as the sun is setting & the horse fly army comes out..I will send the biggest hug across the ocean that you have ever seen and be your friend for life!!!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Am just starting to cook a belated Father's day dinner for hubby...prime rib...can hardly wait!

*Susan* - loved to see Sophie learning her gaits, you look like you're having fun with her.
*CW* - good luck on the new home hunt, that gets stressful.
*Hunter *- saw Hunter's pic for the picture contest, of course I voted for him, little cutie with his hair do! Been meaning to ask how is Pepper doing now?
*Fox* - does Neem work for Mosquitoes? Am thinking I could spray my yard with it? 

Kids are now out of school, though fun, makes riding impossible, and my visits with Kes very short. Had just enough time today to quickly groom her, clip her bridle path, and clean her stall before my 4 yr old had a meltdown and I had to leave. She hasn't been out in two days and the guilt is setting in. I can't ride until Thursday when I have a sitter, this is starting to stress me out. Am going to see if my trainer can long line her tomorrow for me, or at least get someone to lunge her...


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks with Grace, had to put his Elvis pic in. Pepper is doing well, she is back to her old self. I understand the stresses of getting to see pony. Although my daughter now lives 3 hours away I still have hubby to look after and if I go to barn after work I dont get home til 7 or so. Thats the only time I like when he is out of town. I can spend so much more time with Hunter. I did have a girl that would ride him but that fell through. Oh well just have to fit it in somewhere.


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - So glad Pepper is doing well! I'm thinking on days I can't ride, I will go back to the barn in the evening to get a ride in, or at least lunge or let her free in the indoor to run around. At least when we ride in the evenings right now, its still light out. The barn is spooky in the fall and winter in the dark.


----------



## eclipseranch

Fox , you seriously are my favorite person in the world right now... I know I just met you but I am so stinkin' happy I can not even explain. Turn in at dusk has been total chaos because of horse flies.....tonight calm, orderly, no issues at all. I saw & heard horse flies buzzing around but not a single bitten horse! a serious huge hug to you


----------



## Ladytrails

Isn't it cool when mother nature can do what thousands of dollars of big pharma chemicals can't? This is great news....can't wait to try it on my garden!


----------



## eclipseranch

Ladytrails said:


> Isn't it cool when mother nature can do what thousands of dollars of big pharma chemicals can't? This is great news....can't wait to try it on my garden!


isn't that the truth..Endure has cost me $150 this year already!


----------



## dee

Wow - I go camping for a week, and look at all that's happened!

Welcome to all our new members. You've found a great group here. 

CW - Sorry your lease didn't work out, but maybe it's for the best. Sounds like a great idea to take riding lessons. I'd give my eye teeth for some riding lessons, even if I had to use Dancer, but there aren't any boarding facilities around here, and no one to give lessons. Lessons sound like all the fun and none of the responsibilities.

FoxHunter - please. Send some of that rain our way - we desparately need it! Then again, Oklahoma always needs rain this time of year.

Funny-ish story that took place on our camping trip:

We took hubby's dog, Dolly, and one of my pups, Tuffy when we went camping. Tuffy just turned a year old. We live in the country, so he had never been on a leash before, never ridden in a vehicle before (except the one time to go to the vet to get shots and "snipped." 

Tuffy panicked when I put the leash on him, so it was a real struggle getting him into the old motorhome - especially since the generator was already running. Maybe that should have told me that taking Tuffy was a spectacularly bad idea?

Any who, we stopped for lunch at a tiny city park just outside of Wilburton, OK. We've stopped at that park many a time. Hubby opened the door, and Tuffy bolted out the door, dragging his leash behind him. He was TERRIFIED! He ran across the highway and off down the railroad tracks. 

I took off after him, but I am old and fat, so there was no way I was going to catch my poor puppy. A lady in a car saw what was happening, and followed Tuffy in her car, so I could see where he was headed. I got to within a hundred yards or so, and saw a pit bull come running out from a driveway and grab Tuffy by the scruff of his neck and give him a shake. I could hear poor Tuffy screaming. He broke loose and took off again - right in front of the car belonging to the lady helping me keep track of him. Her car clipped him, and I'm not sure who screamed louder that time - the lady or Tuffy.:shock: Fortunately, he wasn't hurt, and I guess he saw me coming at about that same time, because he came flying back up the railroad tracks, right back to me.

I was so glad he came back - I was just sure I had lost him, because I had run/walked as far as I could in the sweltering heat. 

It was funny, because after that, I couldn't get away from Tuffy - he walked calmly on the leash, right by my side. I could drop the leash, or leave it off altogether, and he still bumped into the back of my knees. Father in law said Tuffy has decided he is my dog/I am his person. If I left him in the motorhome with hubby while I went to take a shower, he howled until I got back. If I left him on the tie out while we ate a meal, he howled until I let him off so he could sit/lay beside me - or get in my lap. (Trust me, at 40 pounds, he is a LAP FULL!)

Just to see if he was sticking so close because he was in unfamiliar territory, this evening we went for a walk in the pasture. Sure enough, Tuffy stayed right beside me...sans leash.

This is my Tuffy puppy - also known as "Face Man."


----------



## Country Woman

well looking for a suite still
and then lessons


----------



## With Grace

Aw Dee, Tuffy looks like a sweetie! Poor guy, he must have been terrified in the big city...and you must have been a nervous wreck chasing him all over. Glad it ended well, and you now have a loyal companion for life. So this is the second dog in our little group who's been tossed by a Pitbull recently...scary!


----------



## Foxhunter

Yes, Neem does work with Mossies. 
For the garden I use a back pack sprayer. Same mix, very hot water and you do need to do a happy dance as you go to keep it mixed up. You do not use much. I use about 25 pints to do all the beds and veggie garden. 

Someone said that Neem had not been approved for human use. This could well be true but I do not trust a lot of these government testing people. They want the chemical companies to win through over Mother Nature. To much money to be made and lost if we got with nature.

If someone found a herb that cured all forms of cancer no matter what stage, they would find a way to ban it. 

Glad that Eclipse's horses were happy. I hate seeing them restless with the flies. 

The good thing about Neem is that the insects that visit the plants, bees and ladybirds will still visit and not be harmed by it. Only insects that actually feed on the plants will go away. Will be interested to know how long it lasts for. 
With the dogs I found that it usually goes for three to four weeks but the last lot didn't last as long. 

I have to laugh at this lot of dogs here - all 17 of them. I set up yesterday early evening, to do them. Immediately they say the skip I use on the back of the ATV they all slunk off, not to far as it was also feed time. 
The little dogs go straight in the skip, do them first, by this time the bigger dogs are all slinking away. Call them and they are deaf. Catch them and legs go straight and cannot move, weight put back and they get dragged to the ATV to be soaked in the stuff. 

Off not to do all the hens, ducks do not get attacked by the red mite. Worse ones to do are the turkeys, especially Thadius the tom bird, it takes the wind out of his feathers and he does not puff himself up for ages afterwards. 
Glad to be of help to other's horses - dogs and gardens!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Oh God, I have to be old AND mature to be in here? This must be quite the party!


----------



## longshot

I think, (or hope) that the mature thing is chronological, not attitude..


----------



## Foxhunter

If mature means that you should be behaving the that would rule out many (especially Stan) but less said the better.

Having stated all about Neem I can assure you that if you use it enough, the smell does dissipate!

Started the day with dunking the hens - that means over 150 birds. I spray from the back spray the youngest ones. 
Em cleaned out all the houses and I sprayed them to keep the red mite at bay. 
The dogs were dunked last night. 
By the time we were finished it was mid morning, brought all the horses in as the vet was here to do annual injections. 
Milly had done a wonderful lunch, salmon the size of a whale, which was a farewell lunch to a friend who is off to the Philippines for two years. 
After that we decided to forego the work and watch top class racing from Royal Ascot. 
Now we are about to go get the sheep in to spray them for fly strike. I can assure you, finding a nest of dead baby mice all maggoty is never as bad as finding a sheep being eaten alive with maggots.

Some of the lambs need ringing and castrating. Ouch. Ewes need foot trimming - they need shearing too but having so few and the shearers having been waylaid with the wet, I doubt they will be done soon except that rain is back on Thursday so, if I get them in they will be dry!

Off to get other things done.


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with Longshot 

hi every one 
nice to be here again


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm back from my vacation to the lovely,green Pac. NW. Landing in LV @ 102 w/a strong wind was a shock! Then a 2.5 hour drive home in the dark on a road new to me-Ouch!


----------



## Foxhunter

Cacowgirl said:


> I'm back from my vacation to the lovely,green Pac. NW. Landing in LV @ 102 w/a strong wind was a shock! Then a 2.5 hour drive home in the dark on a road new to me-Ouch!


Heck, your roads are all more or less straight! Try driving in the UK where the roads twist and turn and the roads are crowded - then you know it!

Had a bit of an adventure just now! we had turned the horses out and as the three year old filly is getting above herself I also turned the two brood (empty) mares out with them.

I had followed them up to the field to mend a fence. There was a bit of scuffling but Lark was soon put in her place so they soon settled. I mended the fence and returned. Cleared out the barns and went to feed the dogs. 
As I went to open the garage to get the dog food so two mares in the front filed started to charge down the field and the herd from the big pasture started to trot up the drive!
As the two mares charged up the fence so the herd started to canter. The gates to the road were open. I cannot run.

Luckily we had the grooms from Team GB (Eventing) here and two of them legged it across the field, the horses turned at the road and came down the drive to the house. We blocked them off and turned them back up the drive (all I was thinking was "Not the bloody lawns!" ) 
The two at the top turned them back down the barn drive. They cantered down the drive and went into the arena. 
One of the grooms caught the lead mare and they all followed her back to the barns - except one yearling and instead of following along the drive he went along the bank of the retaining wall. When he got to the end there is a 5' drop to the drive, he hesitated and then popped down to follow the rest of them.

It was my fault, I had turned the fencer off whilst I did the repairs and not turned it back on. I guess that one of them had put their head down and walked under the single strand that is the gate and knocked it down. The gate out of the field was open as the sheep had yet to go out. 

Oh well, they had fun and no harm done.


----------



## longshot

My horses are the bestest fence testers on earth.. they let me know almost immediately if the fencer is off or shorted..lol Well not all of them but that Dun Filly is always checking it... seen her get shocked more times than I can count but she also finds the dead parts..lol


----------



## Foxhunter

longshot said:


> My horses are the bestest fence testers on earth.. they let me know almost immediately if the fencer is off or shorted..lol Well not all of them but that Dun Filly is always checking it... seen her get shocked more times than I can count but she also finds the dead parts..lol


The fencer runs off the mains - I divided the main field into paddocks with wood posts and electro rope. I can tell you, from yesterday that it give one heck of a 'poke'
I was spraying the grass under the low wire around the chicken pens - it narrows towards the end and I turned and caught my arm on a wire on the railings, of course I jumped back and hit the low wire with my leg! 
Cusses ensued. You really feel that there should be a burn mark but there never is one. 

The horses generally have a very healthy respect for it but tonight they didn't!


----------



## eclipseranch

if being mature means I have to behave..well I would just pack it in cuz that is just too boring! hehe


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Getting ready for the rodeo....
Patsy is still a little off so I am catch riding. ( that is riding a horse you never rode).
No pressure there huh? 
I had to SEW yesterday to alter the sleeves of my blouse. I really stink at sewing.
Blouse will probably fall apart during the performance.

I will get some pictures or a video or something.

Have a great day....

My parting thought... 'If it has wheels or testicles, it is bound to give you trouble.'


----------



## maisie

Welcome to all the new members of the over 40 crowd. We'd all be sunk if our 'maturity' was the sober, methodical kind. I enjoy the maturity of people who can laugh at themselves in silly situations and take the long view because they've been through stuff before. This thread is more light hearted and silly than those where the young vent their angst and idealism.:wink:

I've had some fine riding and horse cuddling over the last few weeks. I am far more comfortable cantering than before and don't get as nervous about a crowded ring. I'm also practicing for my 1st schooling show on 7/15. 

I love old mares! Lady is my pet in NYC - an aged sorrel quarter-horse type who loves neck scritches and gentle grooming. She's only used in the therapeutic riding program for children. Dancer (Dancing Star) is my mount at the NJ farm. We just found out that Dancer is 30 years old! She's still a good w-t-c horse who tolerates young children and can handle an adult beginner like me. We do trot & canter circles and changes of direction and she responds wonderfully to my legs. Extra carrots, hand grazing and baths for Dancer.

In another area, we are sadly preparing to say goodbye to Pepe, our little old Chi-mix (guess-Corgi?). I took him from the NYC kill shelter about 5 years ago and he just charmed us into complete servitude. He suffers from Cushings and pretty severe arthritis. Lately he is mostly unable to walk and in the last few days stopped cleaning his plate. He still loves cuddling and his game of "Who's toy is it anyway?" I'm just waiting until I know the right time.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, it is hard to let go, but they do tell us when they are ready, for the most part. Glad to hear you are enjoying the senior horses. They still have lots to offer & they have earned our respect & any good deeds we can do for them. 

Good morning to all & I hope our new members chime in whenever they're ready.


----------



## Hunter65

Good day everyone. Finally we will have a nice sunny day, fitting for the first day of summer. So off to the barn after work for a ride before the rain comes back. It is really getting very depressing. A lot of flood watches around here, the rivers are getting high and may break a record from 40 years ago.

Susan I expect to see pictures! I always get my husband to sew as I suck at it lol.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter - well, we have had *three* sunny days and it will rain tomorrow and every day until next week.

Maisie, they will let you know when it is time in most cases.
We have two very elderly dogs here - well, more that two as Milly's two terriers are 13 this year. 
Tweed a very elderly Lab is the one that at times we think will go at any moment. He is in need of hearing aids and bifocals. Not stiff at all but a bit wobbly on his legs. He has lumps and bumps all over him. He no longer goes on walks but he still runs around, is first to remind me it is feed time and is perfectly happy and, as long as he is then he will remain here.

The next oldest is a JR terrier, 17 this year, he is also deaf but still goes for a long walk every day. Last week he did something and had a big fluid lump on his side. I didn't like the feel of it as I could feel something inside the fluid. Off to the vet, they thought it was a hernia. Reluctant to operate because of his age but they did. He had a ruptured hernia and his guts were through into it. 
He was at the vets for 24 hrs and home. They couldn't believe how well he had healed and how perky he is. Stitches out later this week.

Pepper, 13, another terrier, went to ground and got bitten by a badger. She had a hole in her side just behind her elbow. When we washed the mud off her to see how bad it was we found another deep bite by her anus. 
Em took her to the vet. I get a call to ask permission to put her to sleep. I said no way, but to give her a chance. Arguments about operating because of her age. When they opened her up she had three broken ribs through which her lung was poking. 
She survived and was up for going for a walk way before the stitches were out. 

I took her in for her final check up and the vet remarked ay how fit she was and what goos condition she was in for an elderly dog. She asked what I fed and when I told her "Only raw." I get a lecture on how imbalanced that diet was. 
I just laughed and said "Excuse me, you were remarking on how fit and what good condition she is in and now tell me she is on an imbalanced diet."
That made her jaw drop down!

Em had to have one of her terriers PTS earlier this year. She was riddled with cancer. Only 9 years and I swear it was because for most of her life she was fed cheap dry food. She wasn't particularly well when she first came here but perked up for a few months and then went downhill fast. 

Unfortunately our pets go after too short a life. The best thing we can do is to give them a good life and a good death.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's too bad the weather couldn't be more balanced out. Monday Portland was raining,but LV NV was over 100-& very dry & windy. AZ is baking as is much of the rest of the US.BC sounds to be very wet. I was so cold this winter-looked forward to getting away from 30 degree weather, but having a string of 100+ days, w/only fans to blow the air around is draining. 
The furballs though are adjusting very well. Somehow, though my mare managed to scrape off a chunk of her hide-including most of her "star". Can't find anyplace on her pen where it might have happened. I had a fly mask on her that the gelding pulled off, but I don't think that did it.This is something though that she does periodically-I have cream on it so the sun doesn't dry it out too much. Hope it grows back quickly.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> It's too bad the weather couldn't be more balanced out. Monday Portland was raining,but LV NV was over 100-& very dry & windy. AZ is baking as is much of the rest of the US.BC sounds to be very wet. I was so cold this winter-looked forward to getting away from 30 degree weather, but having a string of 100+ days, w/only fans to blow the air around is draining.
> The furballs though are adjusting very well. Somehow, though my mare managed to scrape off a chunk of her hide-including most of her "star". Can't find anyplace on her pen where it might have happened. I had a fly mask on her that the gelding pulled off, but I don't think that did it.This is something though that she does periodically-I have cream on it so the sun doesn't dry it out too much. Hope it grows back quickly.



I hear you, its smoking hot back in Eastern Canada and we finally get a sunny day here, sheesh I hope July is better. I have only been out for one trail ride this year which is very unusual. Getting tired of the arena.


----------



## Country Woman

I am tired of all this rain 
yuck


----------



## Susan Crumrine

*Rodeo*

It was 95 degrees...SHEESH.
Anyway everyone did real good, the bull pen was at one end and the arena is the size of a hankerchief...

Here we are warming up.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

A video ...
You can see the paint gelding is afraid to stop and stare at the bulls on that end...she had he was shaking all over...poor Hopper.


----------



## Country Woman

aw poor Hopper 
I would be scared too lol


----------



## Country Woman

very nice pictures


----------



## Foxhunter

Its been very quiet here!

Back to the rain and more rain. Honestly it gets a bit much. So bad today that I actually cleaned out my big house freezer. 

Anyone want another true story?


----------



## Hunter65

Yes please


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, love the stories-keep them coming!


----------



## Chance59

Yes, Foxhunter, your stories are great! 
Sorry about all the rain....my son in law is Irish born, grew up in Wales, and he and my daughter lived in London, and then Cornwall for 2 years after first married. When he moved here, he said he was never going back, loves our weather here, even the snow! 
Will you dry up for the summer, or is it wet then too?


----------



## Chance59

Poor Hopper, is that him shaking under the blanket??! Awww


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Yes he was truly terrified of those bulls, poor guy is usually solid as they come


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Susan looks like you had a blast! I haven't been to a rodeo in so long, but I do love them!

Been working with Kes over the last few days. Two nights ago hubby stayed with the kiddos and I headed to the barn. I was the only one there and it was lovely, quiet and I had the whole place to myself. Rode in a double and she did great. She was light in my hands, listened really well and we worked for about an hour. Even got quite a bit of cantering in. 

Then today, back working with our trainer, we tried yet another bit for dressage. This time the Boucher. She did better in it, had some time when she was light in the bit and not charging. Lots of circles to keep her tempo, and a few times one rein stops into the wall to get her to listen, but we ended on a good note of a medium trot with very little contact. This is a long road we're on I'm afraid. Trainer thinks perhaps next spring we'll be dressage ready in a snaffle. If only I could skip three levels and just ride in a double LOL all would be grand!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
hope all is well 
things fell through with Flash his owner has decided to sell him


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> good evening everyone
> hope all is well
> things fell through with Flash his owner has decided to sell him


Sorry that fell through CW...but your horse is out there waiting for you to find them!


----------



## Country Woman

Yes he or she is 
right now we are moving this weekend 
so the horse has to wait


----------



## Chance59

CW- I bet you are anxious to get moved in and settled, so you can continue to look for your horse!


----------



## jfmnyc

After several months of lessons and trail riding, I'm planning to start my first lease tomorrow. I'm excited - "my" horse is a great former police horse gelding that I really like riding. Hope to take some pics and upload.


----------



## Hunter65

jfmnyc said:


> After several months of lessons and trail riding, I'm planning to start my first lease tomorrow. I'm excited - "my" horse is a great former police horse gelding that I really like riding. Hope to take some pics and upload.



Pictures are a requirement


----------



## Susan Crumrine

jfmnyc....Pictures please! I used to be a groom at clairmont riding academy in Manhattan. I don't think it is there anymore, but we had some police horses and they were awesome!!

Going to take my baby boy, Diamond to an open show tomorrow.
I have spent the morning bathing, clipping and getting ready!!
He just loves the attention from Mom.


----------



## jfmnyc

Will definitely get some pictures. Weather is supposed to be nice both days, so I should have ample time and no excuses! He's such a great boy - very respectful, responsive and seems pretty much spook proof. 

Yeah, Clairmont closed - too bad, wish I'd gotten back into riding in time to go out in Central Park at least once.

John


----------



## Hunter65

My Uncle used to be part of the Mounted RCMP and he would ride around Stanley Park, what an awesome job (well exept the cop part).


----------



## Chance59

jfmnyc- Congratulations on your first lease! Very exciting.... and a police horse too, they always remind me of staid old men for some reason.... my first(very bad, but not because of the horse) lesson was on a retired police horse. He was the laziest horse I've ever come across, he must have had an exciting career and now just wants to REST! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Chance59

I very sadly came to the decision this week that I can't have Ruby.  For those new here, my RI thought we would be a good match, she is one of his clients horses, and wondered if I would be interested in her. She is a beautiful Paint Mare, and very sweet. 
I went and talked to Josh(RI) yesterday, and told him that I just don't think I am ready to buy a horse yet. The owner is not in any hurry to sell, but wants to sell rather than lease. She is asking $3,500.00 for Ruby, and while I think she is well worth it, I just can't do it right now. It makes me nervous to think of buying a horse when I've really only been riding for not quite 3 months. I also work just part time, and can swing leasing right now, but not owning plus boarding. 
Josh was great about it, and told me that he may decide to buy Ruby. If he does, she will be my lesson horse, and you never know!  Good news is, starting next week, I will be helping him in the mornings, and be around all 14 of his horses several times a week! He is so encouraging and really made me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## jfmnyc

Chance - I'm in a very similar situation (have only been riding for about 3 months) and am definitely more comfortable leasing right now. I just don't know enough to buy a horse at this point in my riding. Sounds like you made a wise (albeit difficult) decision. 

John


----------



## Hunter65

Chance59 said:


> jfmnyc- Congratulations on your first lease! Very exciting.... and a police horse too, they always remind me of staid old men for some reason.... my first(very bad, but not because of the horse) lesson was on a retired police horse. He was the laziest horse I've ever come across, he must have had an exciting career and now just wants to REST! Can't wait to see your pictures!



They are amazing, here are some pictures from the riot we had a year ago. These horses are unflappable.


----------



## Hunter65

Chance59 said:


> I very sadly came to the decision this week that I can't have Ruby.  For those new here, my RI thought we would be a good match, she is one of his clients horses, and wondered if I would be interested in her. She is a beautiful Paint Mare, and very sweet.
> I went and talked to Josh(RI) yesterday, and told him that I just don't think I am ready to buy a horse yet. The owner is not in any hurry to sell, but wants to sell rather than lease. She is asking $3,500.00 for Ruby, and while I think she is well worth it, I just can't do it right now. It makes me nervous to think of buying a horse when I've really only been riding for not quite 3 months. I also work just part time, and can swing leasing right now, but not owning plus boarding.
> Josh was great about it, and told me that he may decide to buy Ruby. If he does, she will be my lesson horse, and you never know!  Good news is, starting next week, I will be helping him in the mornings, and be around all 14 of his horses several times a week! He is so encouraging and really made me feel better about the whole thing.



Chance good for you to be able to step back and logically think about your situation. I am an impulse person and I probably would have bought her. I think you made the right decision and won't it be great if your RI buys her and you get to ride her. You never know...


----------



## Country Woman

good luck Chance


----------



## Country Woman

We are preparing to move this next week


----------



## With Grace

Chance - I'm sure youre disappointed, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing. Nothing wrong with waiting until you are sure you are ready and not rushing into something you're not ready for.

CW - Good luck with your move!

jfmnyc - Congrats on your lease, can't wait to see pics! An Ex police horse sounds so regal!

Hunter - I have pics of the Seattle riots that look so similar, those horses are just amazing...having stuff thrown at them, waved at them, threatened by people...


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, we want another story! Preferably one where you don't have to run in the mud until you're exhausted... LOL

Chance, things sometimes have a way of working out that you just can't plan. Keep your fingers crossed! 

Grace, sounds like you're making progress with Kes, albeit not as fast as you want. You'll be so proud when you have her where you want her! 

My daughter lives in Brooklyn; she told me a story of being in a park with a mounted police horse and his officer. She approached and gave the horse some scratching, just where they like it, and was proud that the officer recognized that she had been around horses, after his horse responded with the twitching chin of ecstasy. All her friends were so impressed.....


----------



## Stan

Hi all i made it back. Finally cut down the tree that has interfered with the wifi connection. Still a shade more pruning to do but that is for another day. The weather in sunny Northland is wet with rain forcast over this weekend and we have a cattle drive on Sunday. Tomorrow in our time.

Due to the bad wheather I brought some leggings. Like the cowboys and girls wear. However on me. Not a good look according to she who must be obeyed. It seems it makes the front of my torso look a little out of place and the back view is not that pleasing either. I explained it was because I was wearing baggy trousers but tomorrow i will be in jeans and the fit in the front will be a litte firmer and the rear down right tight, showing off my 63 year old butt as the leggings tend to hitch up a little in that area.

She has told me I am not wearing them. I have stood my ground and remaind firm in my resolve I will be wearing them. No one is going to see them as I will be wearing a long oilskin riding coat which covers all but my boots.

There is 400 cows to be moved tomorrow and only two male riders the rest are female Us boys will be in the rear where we can just relax away for she who must be obeyed. She won't be talking to me any how. 

I'm sorry to all those who would like to see the photo of my outfit it won't be posted, but if I mannage to get a few photos of the drive I will post them. 

Hi to all the new entrants to this thread it changes very quickly.
CW don't give up, Horse riding is worth the effort and the horse will give back the same measure you put in. 

Now off to remind Stella who pays the bills :lol:

As always spelling mistakes are my property and I frown on those that copy them.


----------



## With Grace

Stan I am laughing, trying to picture what your outfit looks like, because here in the states, these are leggings:








If these are what you are wearing, then you are a brave man, and, I can understand why your wife is not too happy about the cattle drive outfit you've chosen 
The cattledrive sounds like so much fun, one day I am going to try one.


----------



## Foxhunter

I did write out a story last night and then lost the lot. 
Ladytrails - most of my experiences involve mud, I live in the UK! 

Just a quickie!
I had not long been working for my late boss, (it was before we moved here) The fields were a short walk down quite a busy road. 

I had been out fox hunting. It had been a good day but had poured with rain for the last couple of hours and I was wet through my hunting coat and my boots full of water.

I rode back home and washed the horse off. 
There were two 2 year old and a yearling turned out in the field down the road, they were standing with their tails against the wind and rain, heads down and shivering, I decided to get them in and called the boss to help me. 
I hadn't changed as there seemed no point. We went down to the field and I called the horses but they were cold and miserable and would not come so I went across to get them.
Now this was wet land, I waded my way across to get them whilst the boss waited at the gate.
I caught two of the horses and started to wade my way back to the gate. The horses were trying to pick the best ground (as was I) so were walking well to the side of me. The third horse stayed under the hedge and then decided to follow, as I knew he would, he came at a canter and went between me and one of the lead horses. 
I tried to hang on but had no chance, ended up flat on my face in the mud and wet. 
The horse tool off at a gallop around the field whilst I tried to stand. I would extricate one leg or arm and then fall trying to get the other out of the human swallowing mud. 
I finally managed to stand, the boss was concerned and asked if I was all right. I could just see myself and was in fits of laughter making one loud " Yuk!" before laughing. 
I managed to get moving to the gate and the horses, warmed from their charge around came to the gate. 

From that time on Boss would join me in laughing at incidents such as this - mostly happening to me rather than him but ditto if the boot was on the other foot. 

A while after this an incident happened at the dairy farmer' who did all the land work for us.
I had been competing at a show and had taken his two children with me. I had sen to the horses and driven the two children home.
As I drove into the farm there was a cow trying to calve in the calving box. I told John that she looked as if she was having problems.
She was and John took her out of the stable and put her in a crush to straighten out the calf. The crush was near the collecting yard by the dairy.

John's wife, Chris, was injecting the cow with calcium and John got the leg of the calf straight and put the calving ropes on its feet. 
He used the calving jack and got the calf so its legs and nose were out before the cow went down. 
Now, we were in a drought situation and hosepipes were banned so the yard had not been washed down for a week or more. 
Most will know that cow ****e spreads like no other so it was not easy to get a grip with your feet on the slippery ground.
John continued with the calving jack to get the calf born. He was on the ground sitting behind the cow, the calf was now front leg and head out but no further. The jack was out as far as it would go. 
I helped by moving the ropes so they were above the calf's knees - it came as far as its shoulders. 
Things were looking as if we were going to loose both calf and cow,
The calf was a monster. 
It ended up with me sitting in front of John, he had the ropes and I had a towel wrapped around the calf's torso and, like rowing a boat, we pulled in harmony.
Finally he was born, and we lifted him to a clean stable waiting to see if the cow would stand. 
John started to go on the his wife about the state of the yard - there was nothing she could do about it which he knew but, he had to have a go at someone. 

I looked at him and he was covered in cow ****e and I knew I was as bad. Chris was not a lot better. The two children were clean as they were stood watching from the dairy. I started to laugh and when John wiped the sweat away from his brow with the back of his hand, he smeared more across his forehead which convulsed me. 
Ignoring the rantings I started to laugh. Chris, the wife looked at me and as our eyes caught each other, she joined in. The children were laughing and all I could see was two people smeared in cow muck and knew I was in the same state. 

Poor John never stood a chance. The more he ranted the more we laughed and in the end he had to give up - he looked at all of us and when he said "What's so funny?" we were off again.

Gasping all I could say was "Look at the state we are in!" Only then did he start to roar. Whilst we were still roaring, the cow calmly rose to her feet and wandered, a little stiffly, to the stable where he calf was.

I was fortunate to be brought up in a family that sees the funny side of life. In many situations when adversity seems to be weighing you down, there are two choices, you either laugh it away or you feel sorry for yourself and cry.
I have found the former a far better way of coping.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan I am laughing, trying to picture what your outfit looks like, because here in the states, these are leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these are what you are wearing, then you are a brave man, and, I can understand why your wife is not too happy about the cattle drive outfit you've chosen
> The cattledrive sounds like so much fun, one day I am going to try one.


I think the correct name might be chafs  or some thing like it.


----------



## Stan

Stan said:


> I think the correct name might be chafs  or some thing like it.


 
That photo, we call tights funny how over the world what is O/K in one neck of the woods, is a laugh in another.

Lucky I have developed a thick skin.

We went to a midd winter dress up dinner a night or two ago and the theme was a movie title.

My wife went as a gender bender of the man from snowy river, spurs and all.
I went as, The good the bad and the ugly, or was it Jed Clampit or one of the old werdo's in deliverence. Not sure, but that was the inpression I gave, not insulted they were all good shows.


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> That photo, we call tights funny how over the world what is O/K in one neck of the woods, is a laugh in another.
> 
> .



Thats for sure - I learned that the hard way when in Ireland I commented my pants were wet...which translated to "I wet myself"


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, I laughed out loud at the legging picture! What a wake-up call that would be for "She" 'to see her Stan in that get-up! All he needs is blue leggins and a cape with a big "S" on it!  

Stan, you're a good sport. I think here in the Midwest of the US the leather or suede leg coverings are called ******, if they are long enough to cover most of the calf of the leg - or chaps if they go down to the heels of the boots. There are also some legging-type gear that are called half-chaps that go from the ankle to the knee...mostly worn by English riders to protect from the stirrup leathers and/or to give the look of an English riding boot. 

I hope that when "She" sees your 63 year old hindquarters in the snug fitting leather that she changes her mind and lets you wear your outfit to the cattle drive. Perhaps you should practice strutting, so as to display the musculature to perfection. In halter horse world, it would be called a proper set-up and I think the Olympic body-builder competitions also have techniques to properly display the well-developed form. Perhaps she just needs her eyes examined, eh? LOL

Foxhunter, I admire your grace and sense of humor - You have to have a love of working for and around the animals, to put up with all you do. Plus, a level of skill to succeed despite what is thrown at you!


----------



## Foxhunter

Many years ago my Aunt bought a pair of men's long johns for Uncle as he was working a lot in big commercial freezers. They were a little different to the norm in that they were bright green with nude ladies sat under a palm tree drinking champagne.

I was given them as it was thought my father would be more likely to wear them. Dad never had a chance because I knew that these would raise many a laugh.

First time I wore them I was going hunting. I had changed and instead of pulling my breeches on I just had the long johns on. 
I asked the owners where I was working, what they thought of my new breeches - they admired them seriously. A man mending the TV looked around just as I said "They have got lovely deep pockets" shoving my hands down the fly.

As I rode up the drive (complete with breeches) so the TV man looked out the window to see if I had just the LJs on.

Oh how I loved those things, they were warm and comfortable. I didn't care what I looked like as long as I was warm and clean.

One day it snowed heavily mid afternoon. I drove along to the village to the butchers who remarked at how I must be feeling cold. I denied this telling him that I had breeches on under my jeans, and LJs - the like of which he would never have seen before. 
We ended up betting a chunk of prime steak so I dropped my jeans, breeches and revealed the LJs, much to the humour of the butchers. I won the bet. 

I go by what I have said, clean and comfortable.


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter, I would have lost that bet, too - never have I heard or seen before such artistic LJ's! LOL


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, I admire your grace and sense of humor - You have to have a love of working for and around the animals, to put up with all you do. Plus, a level of skill to succeed despite what is thrown at you!


I am sure that `stan will agree with me that those in the southern hemisphere and those in the UK have a very similar sense of humour. 
I am not being rude and hope no one takes it the wrong way but we have an ability to see the funny side of things that Americans cannot.

As said, I grew up with learning to laugh at adversity - my family would laugh at an old lady slipping up on a banana skin - we would be the first to help but would see the funny side of it.

An example of this was when I was 14. I took a bad fall from a mare. All I remember is sitting against an oak tree watching her backside descending towards me and thinking "This is going to hurt!"
I had a broken nose, my top teeth were knocked backwards and my lips badly bitten. The top one was split like a hair lip. 
I stayed at the stables for the rest of the day and on going home had the wrong sort of bus ticket and had to go on to the next stop (the terminal) to sort it out.
By this time my eyes were swollen, my nose was swollen but I could still see my top lip protruding above my nose. 
My sister and cousin had got off the bus at the normal stop so were in before me.
Mum was cooking chips (fries) and she turned from the cooker with the fry basket in her hand and a plate under it. She took one look at me, sat on her chair, covered her face with her hands and was crying with laughter.
Her first words were "You won't want vinegar on your fries!"
Her next were "Get up to the doctors."
Surgery had finished but I knocked on the door and his wife opened it. She called out "Darling, it is Linda."
He replied from his surgery "Kick, bite or a fall?"

Mum was a brilliant nurse in caring for us when ill but no way was she ever sympathetic.


----------



## Stan

Thank you all for the comments on my tights,leggings,chaps,chafs but I will not look like a male dancer. But, I would probibly look good wearing any of the above.:shock:

Its 05-00am Sunday morning she who must be obeyed is still in the scratcher I had to check out the weather forcast. Not good. Its raining cats and dogs at present hard enough one can hear them when they hit the roof and its windy.

As we all know animals turn the butts into the rain and wind and we are going to try and drive them into the weather 400 cows, women on horses, and coming up the rear two cowboys wearing what ever one calls them but, both looking good.:wink:

For those that are interested, the drive starts at 09-00 and will be on highway 12 and Omamari road northland New Zealand, Google earth at 0930 and I will wave. Big brother is watching us. :-x


----------



## With Grace

Stan - what's "the scratcher?":twisted:

Am going to google earth at 9:30 just to see the leggings...


----------



## Country Woman

Hi my friends 
we are moving on Monday to our new home 
We are mostly packed and ready to go 
then we have to come back and clean the place


----------



## BBBCrone

YAHOO ... good luck with the move, CW.


----------



## eclipseranch

awesome CW. I wish you good times & blessings in your new place!


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan - what's "the scratcher?":twisted:
> 
> Am going to google earth at 9:30 just to see the leggings...


The scratcher (BED):shock:

At 0930 I was walking, Stella threw a fit, but i needed the exercise. It took her a couple of miles before she settled. I was running from one side of the road to the other making like a cattle dog and horse. It is amazing the length we go too, to teach.

Just as the cows were arriving from the holding paddock the skies opened and down came the rain. It fair bucketed down and did unsettle Stella, add to that we put Kate, and she who must be obeyed, in front seperating paddock mates who had spent the week feasting on good sugar loaded grass. I tried to ride a 1300 pound sugar rush. Tossing her head, taking it to the ground, not a good place for a horse to have its head, it is normaly accompanied be the rider flying forward at a rate of knots, just after the buck. All in all she played up, stomping, laying her ears back, tail swishing and a new behaviour tossing her head back. Kate also played up. But a good ride over all.


----------



## Stan

A couple of photos to prove I was not wearing tights or the get up male dancers wear.
If you look close at the first photo Stella is standing on my toes. The final word after an interesting day. On to the third me giving her a little loving even though she was a right tart and stood on my foot she deserved recognition of a job well done once she allowed me to ride. Last photo going home My place is at the top left hand corner.

Memory spark second photo, proof I am not wearing tights. even Stella approved

Tomorrow more riding on the beach and bush but for Stella And Kate they are being feed hard tack with minerials and hay to push out the sugar they have consumed over the past week.

A two day drive comming up soon but it looks like I will be at work She who must be obeyed gets to go.:evil: Funny that.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan I love the pictures and hearing about your adventures with Stella.
CW...how exciting! Congratulations.

Took Diamond to an open show yesterday...


----------



## Stan

The carrot bandit gave me the opertunity to steal a carrot or two from some unsuspecting sole. :twisted:

While I was ripping of that unsuspecting person of a carrot or two some person of questionable disposition stole one of my carrots. Now I only have one left. :-(

I think we should all gang up on who ever it is stealing my carrots, it is not a horse lover, most likely a rabbit person who has no business on this thread.:hide:

Thats my bit of dribble for the evening, and I promis I won't do it again.

as always spelling mistakes are my property don't copy.


----------



## oobiedoo

Wow Susan! Lotsa blue ribbons hanging from that bridle. Congratulations


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Oobiedoo: that is my heart horse right there.
I took him from his mommy the day her turned five months, 9 years ago.
I love him so much.


----------



## With Grace

Good morning all!

*CW* - good luck with your move, hope it goes well and stress free.
*Stan* - your pics are great! And your outfit quite manly, am thinking "Man From Snowy River" with your chaps, duster and hat. The country there looks beautiful.
*Susan* - Congrats on yours and diamonds blues! What a great day for you two! I love that he's your heart horse, he looks like a sweetie.

Gave Kes the day off yesterday, and stayed home to prove to hubby I can stay away from the horse for one day. Went through withdrawals, thinking about her all day and hoping she wasn't watching for me to pull up in the truck to see her. Did I mention I love this horse? LOL! Am heading out today to clean her stall and hopefully go for a ride. The weather's been nasty, but there's some clearing this morning and hopefully it sticks around.


----------



## eclipseranch

whew 100 degrees here today. horses staying in under fans & I'm staying in AC. hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday
@ Stan love the cattle drive pic..not something you see around here much


----------



## Mollysue

Welcome andi of longmeadow farm. Some of us are even riper. I'm in my late sixties, as long as I can get on, a girls gotta ride. Got my new girl peppy this week.leasing her, she is soooo in your pocket kind of horse, looking forward to many hours with her. Judy


----------



## eclipseranch

Mollysue said:


> Welcome andi of longmeadow farm. Some of us are even riper. I'm in my late sixties, as long as I can get on, a girls gotta ride. Got my new girl peppy this week.leasing her, she is soooo in your pocket kind of horse, looking forward to many hours with her. Judy


where I used to board there was a mother/daughter pair..mom was 87! she still looked awesome in English riding attire including breeches & tall boots!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan,* would have been funnier if you had worn nothing! The countryside could be in the UK, not only the terrain but also the wet.

*Susan* Well done - that is certainly a cluster of blues.

*CW* I do not envy you moving. It is so disruptive! Good luck in your new home.

The sheep all had their haircut today, they were also wormed and had a pedicure. They were not happy about it at all.
I kept them in Friday and Saturday so they were dry. Just as well, we had 1" of rain Saturday night.

I slept very badly last night, don't know why but I was still awake at 4 a.m. So, I fell sleep on the sofa about 7 - woke at 11.30 and am about to go to bed proper!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Fox Hunter


----------



## jfmnyc

*My new horse Trooper*

So the weekend was fantastic - weather was perfect both days - Mid 80s and sunny. Saturday flew to breakfast, then up to the ranch and started my lease on Trooper, a 16.2 Chestnut QH Gelding, former police horse. He's such a great boy. I rode him around in the arena, then went out on a nice trail ride. Sunday we tried on a new bit which he liked much better than the old harsher one, then went out on the trails and as usual he behaved beautifully. Hope everyone else had a great weekend!

Pics attached - sorry for the relatively poor quality. Next time I need to get someone else to take some of me riding. 

John


----------



## With Grace

John - Trooper is lovely, and how great that you get to get out on some trails with him! I love his name, him being ex police and all...


----------



## jfmnyc

Thanks With Grace - I think he likes getting out of the ring. He's especially fond of running up one of the longer hills (can't say I mind much either!). 
I was also able to confirm that he enjoys both carrots and oats and honey granola bars.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan,* would have been funnier if you had worn nothing! The countryside could be in the UK, not only the terrain but also the wet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I am being got at, or not. The weather was cold, windy and wet. If I had been wearing nothing but my birthday suit under the coat and leggings what an embrassing position to be in,:shock: if you get my drift. Now if I have offended any one I am sorry but it needed to be replied to.:wink:


----------



## Stan

John, great photos its not easy hanging onto the horse and trying to get a good shot.

The horse would be ideal with the training it has recieved, what a great grounding working in the police force. It would be worth a good price where I come from.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Stan

Susan
What event are the blue ribbons fore or have i missed something. This thread moves along at an alarming rate. Not bad for over 40, shows those young'ns a thing or two when it comes to communication. We have the speed and the desire to live life to the max. 
Talking about desire, I did not get to go on the ride today, I noticed this morning the dammage Stella did to the a hind leg when she fell getting out of the float a week or so back was weeping. You know, that made me feel bad, yesterday we were going through mud 2 feet deep in places and I had completely forgotten about her leg. Even though the photos were on road we were also going alongside pine forests with the odd cow making a run for freedom hence the mud.

The boss, she who must be obeyed, that women, has gone riding. I went shopping for a new weather cover for Stella and some cream for her leg.

Now I have gone shopping, and spent money, without seeking!! (new word for begging) permission from she who must be obeyed. 

I will shortly start dinner, steak, and that special sauce she is so fond of, and a cheese cake for afters. I will also start the fire to warm the house because the temperture will drop a few degrees when she discovers I have been spending money. I know all the tricks, and at worst, its the silent treatment for a few days, but i'm used to that, and, Ill use the quiet time to make a new set of reins for Stella.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan,

I took my forever heart horse to a local fun show and he won his three gaited horse classes.
Hard not to be proud.
I hope Stella's leg feels better soon.

This thread just rolls along...


----------



## With Grace

Stan - your post had me laughing so hard my dog was looking at me funny...thank goodness you did go on your cattle drive fully clothed. Sorry to hear about Stella's leg, hope it heals up quickly. I'm sure her new cover and reins will make her feel better, a girl always likes new accessories.

John - Who doesn't like carrots, oats and honey granola...I'd say Trooper has fallen into the hands of a horse spoiler, my Kes has also found her fate there, I brought liquorice to the barn tonight and after a few bites she was trying to push me back towards the tack room for more!

I rode this evening in a pelham. Trying to decide if I show in HP in a Pelham or a double...decisions decisions. She goes better in a double, but I can manage a Pelham better. My trainer happened to come out to feed and caught me with my curb chain hooks in the wrong spot and my double reins not being held correctly - what would I do without him I dont know! Cantered quite a bit tonight, I love her canter, its smooth and comfortable and I get such adrenaline from it. Came home to the best hubby ever, who has decided he will buy me a show saddle for our August debut! I'm thrilled, and have already identified the saddle and made the purchase. 10 business days are going to be such a long wait. (I had to sell my current show saddle, it put me in a complete chair seat, and although I adore the schooling saddle I recently got and ride in, it is perfect for schooling and trails, not so much shows. My dressage saddle is for, well, dressage and not for the Hunter Pleasure ring. I'm so blessed to have a hubby who understands all that!)


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan - your post had me laughing so hard my dog was looking at me funny...thank goodness you did go on your cattle drive fully clothed. Sorry to hear about Stella's leg, hope it heals up quickly. I'm sure her new cover and reins will make her feel better, a girl always likes new accessories.
> 
> Intuition is a great thing and you seem to have it down to a fine art. The new reins were to be made if I got the silent treatment. I am about to do the dishes, then I will start the reins, only take a couple of hours but I will make it stretch out for two nights.
> 
> I do have a ace up my sleeve. she who must be obeyed used my 4x4 this morning when she went riding, and brought it back broke. Well thats the impression I have got her to believe.
> What happened is the oil filler cap has come out and the engine has spewed oil all over itself. Of course I, in my most knowing voice, asked why she could not smell the oil and does she realise how expensive oil is, and the cost of repairs could mount up.:twisted:
> 
> Tomorrow I take a day off work and will go shopping for the part, and what else takes my fancy . What I did not mention was. The last person to play with the oil filler cap was me last weekend.
> I am a couple of years older than the boss, but it still goes to show it don't pay to mess with us older folk we have the ability to turn a disadvantage into an advantage. Go the wrinklies.


----------



## outnabout

Hi everybody ... some of you might remember me! Have been so incredibly busy, getting through the end of the school year, caring and riding horses, and now that I am free from teaching for a couple of months I am working lots of odd hours on my part-time job too. My colt Eli managed to hurt his front leg twice with wounds in the pastern area. Superficial wounds no other damage but lots of wound care and several vet visits, stitches for the first wound.
moved my horses to a new very nice property last Wednesday and managed to get a nice sunburn to commemorate the hottest day of the summer so far! Rode my mare in the arena Friday for the first time at the new place and then took her out to the pasture where I realized that we need to work on riding out alone. 
Took the train into Dallas early this morning to begin a 3-day conference for teachers. You all know where I would rather be! Anyway I at least have a little time to catch up with one of my favorite threads before I get busy here. 
Those of you I remember and have somewhat kept up with ... Grace, love hearing about your new mare, Foxhunter I hope you have nice sunny weather today, Country Woman have you moved yet? Welcome all new members!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I took Sophie to drill team practice last night...
She is amazing!


----------



## outnabout

Susan, very nice pic!


----------



## Chance59

Stan is completely right- this thread moves along at an alarming pace!  I wouldn't change a thing, I am now reading posts a couple of times a day! So glad to see the pics, I love them! 
I am 53 years young today..... I think it is about time I got my horse, don't you all?!!! :0


----------



## Chance59

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan,
> 
> I took my forever heart horse to a local fun show and he won his three gaited horse classes.
> Hard not to be proud.
> I hope Stella's leg feels better soon.
> 
> This thread just rolls along...


Congratulations Susan! You have every right to be proud... He did a great job!


----------



## Chance59

Stan said:


> Susan
> What event are the blue ribbons fore or have i missed something. This thread moves along at an alarming rate. Not bad for over 40, shows those young'ns a thing or two when it comes to communication. We have the speed and the desire to live life to the max.
> Talking about desire, I did not get to go on the ride today, I noticed this morning the dammage Stella did to the a hind leg when she fell getting out of the float a week or so back was weeping. You know, that made me feel bad, yesterday we were going through mud 2 feet deep in places and I had completely forgotten about her leg. Even though the photos were on road we were also going alongside pine forests with the odd cow making a run for freedom hence the mud.
> 
> The boss, she who must be obeyed, that women, has gone riding. I went shopping for a new weather cover for Stella and some cream for her leg.
> 
> Now I have gone shopping, and spent money, without seeking!! (new word for begging) permission from she who must be obeyed.
> 
> I will shortly start dinner, steak, and that special sauce she is so fond of, and a cheese cake for afters. I will also start the fire to warm the house because the temperture will drop a few degrees when she discovers I have been spending money. I know all the tricks, and at worst, its the silent treatment for a few days, but i'm used to that, and, Ill use the quiet time to make a new set of reins for Stella.


 Just had to tell you Stan, how great it is to have my first laugh of every day reading your posts! I will say.... if I were your wife, I would be very appreciative of a dinner ready for me when I got home, steak and cheese cake no less, and a nice warm fire besides! Maybe she won't give you the silent treatment for too long, with all that!


----------



## jfmnyc

With Grace said:


> John - Who doesn't like carrots, oats and honey granola...I'd say Trooper has fallen into the hands of a horse spoiler, my Kes has also found her fate there, I brought liquorice to the barn tonight and after a few bites she was trying to push me back towards the tack room for more!


I guess I'll have to admit guilt there. He's just so willing and such a good boy, I can't resist.


----------



## jfmnyc

Susan Crumrine said:


> I took Sophie to drill team practice last night...
> She is amazing!


Nice picture Susan - Sophie looks like she's enjoying herself too


----------



## Hunter65

Chance59 said:


> Stan is completely right- this thread moves along at an alarming pace!  I wouldn't change a thing, I am now reading posts a couple of times a day! So glad to see the pics, I love them!
> I am 53 years young today..... I think it is about time I got my horse, don't you all?!!! :0



Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday to you....:clap:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Chance: I second the Happy Birthday... another year better...


----------



## maisie

Happy Birthday, Chance!! My birthday is Friday and I'm treating myself to at least one extra riding lesson.

John, where do you ride in/near NYC? I live in western Queens and go to Van Cordtland Park once a week to ride at Riverdale Equestrian Center. I also ride in NJ where we go on weekends.

CW, good luck moving today. It's so exhausting and no matter how much stuff you shed it seems like tons of it follows you around. I just don't buy much any more, except of course equestrian things.


----------



## jfmnyc

maisie said:


> John, where do you ride in/near NYC? I live in western Queens and go to Van Cordtland Park once a week to ride at Riverdale Equestrian Center. I also ride in NJ where we go on weekends.


I ride up in Putnam Valley, NY at Cimarron Ranch (that's where my lease is). I've also done some riding at Beech Hill Farm in Plesantville, NY and Hollowbrook Riding Academy in Putnam Valley. It's about an hour north of the city, but it's a nice scenic drive up the taconic, and the prices are very reasonable.

How is Riverdale Equestrian Center? I've thought about going up there one of these days to check it out.

John


----------



## eclipseranch

Happy Birthday Chance from 1 of the newbies!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy Birthday Chance! Are you horse shopping?


----------



## jfmnyc

Chance59 said:


> I am 53 years young today..... I think it is about time I got my horse, don't you all?!!! :0


Happy Birthday!
Sounds like as good an excuse as any to go horse shopping :wink:


----------



## outnabout

Happy birthday Chance59!


----------



## outnabout

Cacowgirl which county are you in in AZ? I am dreaming of retiring in the Silver City area of NM in a couple of years.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Mohave County, near the western border.


----------



## Chance59

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone!  No, I am not horse shopping quite yet.... window shopping yes! I have a new grandbaby coming at the end of August, and don't want to do anything definite until mom and family are settled in. I am hoping by my half birthday(Christmas Day) to either be in a lease, or horse owner! 
I am giving myself a present- starting tomorrow I will be going to the barn where I have my lessons to help out in the mornings as many days a week as I can. I need to be around all the horses as much as possible, and look forward to spending lots of time really getting to know them all. My RI just brought home a mini mare yesterday, her name is Jordan and I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## With Grace

Happy Bday Chance! Hope you had a wonderful day! Working at the barn sounds like a perfect way to spend extra time...don't be surprised if you end up with a horse before December though, more time at the barn means more time getting to know potential horses


----------



## Foxhunter

One thing about all the rain is that the flies have not been out and about. yesterday was the first time that the horse flies were bad and that was not until in the afternoon.

I had mixed up some Neem to use on the garden, and tow of the horses win the front field were trotting around trying to evade the blighters.

I told Em to catch them both and walked over with the knapsack sprayer on my back. That was fine until I started to spray them - a very alien thing to them. I had hold of Rosie (TB) and kept spraying whilst she went around me in a circle. About two laps and she was stood still. 
Em's horse, was so funny, She came here as a very spooky horse that was basically frightened of her own shadow. She had her head up, rolled her eyes and started to circle around me. I let them do this but keep spraying, she too finally just stopped and stood there. She was looking at me as if i was Old Nick himself, her eyes were still rolling and her nostrils flared, but she stood whilst I covered her. When I let her go she never moved away, but started to eat where she stood. 

From that moment on they were grazing happily barely swishing their tails.


----------



## With Grace

Where is everyone?? Sure is quiet in here today!


----------



## Ladytrails

You know, Grace, I wonder if CW's move has left her without internet connections for a few days. I haven't posted because I haven't been doing anything worthwhile to report on!


----------



## TheseCreakinBones

I called the local lesson stable today. No response yet. I enjoy reading about everyone's adventures!


----------



## eclipseranch

interesting/stressful day..up before daybreak turn in from night turn out as its been brutally hot..Rey was a little off rt front, no visible signs of injury, no heat, no swelling, pick up some used corral panels from craigslist, get home to find Rey lame rt front, still no visible signs of injury, banamine, hand graze ..not sure what he did but it seems to be his shoulder. I just hate night turn out so they are all in , guess I'm gonna start short turn outs till this heat wave breaks...hope its better tomorrow..kind of worried about him!


----------



## Stan

While shopping for vacation clothes, my wife and I passed a display of bathing suits. It had been at least ten years and ten Kgs since she had even considered buying a bathing suit, so she sought my advice.

'What do you think?' she asked. 'Should I get a bikini or an all-in-one?'

'Better get a bikini,' I replied. 'You'd never get it all in one.'

I'm still in intensive care. The doctor said I may get to go home by Friday.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Just thought i'd throw that one in since its not to loud here at present.
Im still working on the reins for Stella. Silence rains. Can't for the life of me think why. 

My trip to Auckland for car parts also got me spending more than expected.
I brought some equipment to get a salt water fish tank started. I live a mile from a beach so sand and salt water will not be a problem. Catching the sea horses may be challenging, but not as challenging as getting sadles to fit.:shock:

Just to amuse you Grace.

Cheers all
Stan


----------



## Foxhunter

Hey Stan, I house sat for some people and in a large room he had built fish tanks floor to ceiling with various fish tanks, all salt water. I tell you, sitting in there just watching the fishes was far more relaxing than anything I have ever known.

Of course we want pictures of you catching these sea horses! 

Not a lot going down this side of the pond. Overcast and humid.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi everyone! I have had the worst case of flu ever.
I thought I was going to die. 

It is going to be super hot tomorrow and through the weekend. Bill and I are supposed to go horse camping, I hope he doesn't back out on me because of the heat.


----------



## dee

It's been incredibly hot here this week. We broke a record high yesterday, and this morning, at 06:00, it was STILL 84 degrees. 

We had to cut down a branch off of one of our big old pecan trees. The branch broke of in a windstorm a few weeks ago, and fell across the fence. We couldn't cut it back because the chainsaw wouldn't start. I got tired of waiting for hubby to fix it, so I bought a new one (now he has two he can work on, and he darn sure better have at _least_ one running at all times!) The branch was huge, and sadly still attached to the tree about 25 feet up, so all we could do is trim it back as best we could. Now we have a fence to fix, as the branch fell right across a corner and broke it. 

Was hoping daughter and her hubby would have had that corner fixed by now. Would love to let the horses down in the pasture to graze on the bermuda that is finally coming on, but they haven't stirred our of the AC since I had to go back to work. I really wish they would fix it. Not only would the horses love the fresh grass, but they could get in the pond to cool off, and there is much more shade in the pasture than in the lot...


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's hot here in AZ, too. And I have to go back to town today w/more paperwork after DH's stint w/the emergency room/hospital just after Memorial Day. He had a flat tire on Monday & now says he needs a new set of tires for his truck-Ouch. Does anyone else here do Bountiful Baskets? I ordered my fruits & vegetables on Monday & our pick-up is Saturday, just after noon. It's a great program for all, but really appreciated when far from town.


----------



## Hunter65

wow can you guys please send some of that heat our way. Last night I was freezing walking the dog, this is like April weather. We are off to Merritt again this weekend for our Canada Day long weekend. We were going to take Hunter but weather looks like it will be kinda of crappy so not gonna make him go on a 3 hour drive each way for nothing.
Going to go see my pony tonight and maybe ride a bit. SO NEED A TRAIL RIDE!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter and those having bad weather you are not alone. In NZ it is also getting a little chilly and raining again.
Stella is sporting a new cover, and not a word said, I'm on a winning streak.

Another cattle drive this coming saturday so I get to wear my leggings, chaps,chafs,tights, again Just thought I'd cover the world so all were clear what my get up will be, might change the hat this time. In fact I may not wear one I have been told rain water is a great fertiliser. Some of that on my head may help the hair to sprout. God knows I need some help in that area, not to mention all the other areas in need, but I digress,
back to the sea horses. I have figered out the saddle issue, ride em bare back but catching them may be a problem. We grow our horses big here in NZ and the stories even bigger.:lol:

I had a thought, perhaps my get up was what upset Stella last week, maybe she did not like my leggings,chaps,chafs,tights. Nah, it was the sugar in the grass. She is on a diet this week, hay minerals and some hard tack no oats or barly last thing I need is 1300 pounds of sugar rush under me.:shock:

Anyone heard from CW

Its 0530am Thursday a little in the future of the rest of the world but time for me to go to work.
A negative thought before I go. NZ is in the rest of the worlds future. We get to see the sun before every one else. Does that mean when the world ends we get to experience it first, and therfore, are we being robbed of time. But on the other hand I could report on the event via internet. 

cheers all
as always the spelling mistakes belong to me please don't copy


----------



## Susan Crumrine

They are calling for 102 degerees here tomorrow.
I need to be riding horses and sure can't in that kind of heat.

Stan, I want to chase cows!!


----------



## Hunter65

CW must still be waiting for new internet connection, I haven't even seen her on facebook.

Susan if I win the lotto tonight we will take our ponies and go chase cows with Stan. Anyone else wanna come?


----------



## maisie

I think, Stan, that when the world ends it will just be later in NZ than elsewhere, so you will have had more of your life to live. :wink:



> How is Riverdale Equestrian Center?


JFM, Riverdale is a great place with a well-run lesson program, boarding and training for fancy "Park Avenue" horses and a therapeutic program for special needs kids. It's pricey but I guess you'd expect that in NYC. They only teach English riding with an emphasis on Dressage, but take excellent care of the lesson horses and retire them to a facility upstate when they age out.

Last night I rode Remy, a big ole warmblood who ditched me when I rode him 6 months ago. Remy seems to have his ears back whenever someone is on him and he isn't cooperative until you convince him. He bucks when a new (to him) rider tries to get him to canter. So he gave me a buck in the middle of that fast bouncy _no-I-will-not-canter _trot but I managed to get my legs back on him and we cantered - both ways and all the way around the arena. It's another little milestone in my journey to competancy. Best birthday present I could have given myself.

I hope CW is doing ok with the move. Our weather has been cooler here since Monday but is due to be in the 90's for the next few days and the weekend. Hope you get in your trail ride, Hunter, because a hot sweaty ride is so much better than no ride. My fav part is hosing down a sweaty horse and seeing them enjoy it.


----------



## jfmnyc

maisie said:


> Last night I rode Remy, a big ole warmblood who ditched me when I rode him 6 months ago. Remy seems to have his ears back whenever someone is on him and he isn't cooperative until you convince him. He bucks when a new (to him) rider tries to get him to canter. So he gave me a buck in the middle of that fast bouncy _no-I-will-not-canter _trot but I managed to get my legs back on him and we cantered - both ways and all the way around the arena. It's another little milestone in my journey to competancy. Best birthday present I could have given myself.


Happy Birthday - sounds like a fun one! I'll have to check it out one of these days, maybe after work...


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone, Nice to see everyone again 
we moved on Monday, we are slowly getting oraganized 
its way brighter than our last place


----------



## Hunter65

Thats great CW.


----------



## Country Woman

yea I really like it


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> yea I really like it



Windows and all YAY!!!!
Now to start lessons, did I tell you that Megan isn't taking on any new students at the moment. Sorry she is just super busy with shoeing and training and waitressing etc. she is a busy busy girl. I get tired watching her.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Got to the barn extra early this morning for a ride before it gets too warm (yes, 70 degrees is what we call too warm around here LOL) Had a great ride. Am working with Kes on picking up her correct leads in the canter for the past few days. Today she did it perfectly over and over. Rode again in the double, am getting better with it and not so clumsy with the reins and finally have figured out when to use the curb and when not to. We've decided to get ready for our show in the double, then after the summer get back into training her in the snaffle so that next spring we can enter dressage tests together. 

Not so patiently waiting for my new show saddle to arrive...UPS is so slow out here!

Stan - good luck with the seahorses. I have a feeling they aren't going to be as cooperative as Stella out on a cattle drive. Glad to hear your leggings are going back out on the range...

CW - good to hear from you again, sounds like you are liking your new place. Are you closer to any barns?

Heading out now to work in the yard and soak up some Vit D before the rains return.


----------



## Foxhunter

Glad the move is going OK.

I have moved about quite a lot but, the worse two moves were with my late boss.
Ever the optimist he arranged a date to move - several months ahead, but, nothing was ready. 
There were five mares and foals, about eleven other youngsters and five or six ridden horses. 
The stables were just about safe to use but there were ditches across the yard for water, electric and drains, to be negotiated. My cottage was nowhere near ready, so I had to live in a little trailer. Not funny with two dogs and a parrot!
None of the fields were fenced bar one so I had to turn everything out together. This was not as bad as it might have been but going out to feed was a tad hectic!

Actually moving was something else. Besides all the horses I had fifty or so sheep. The ewes went down in the horse box and I took the ram in the back of the Land Rover, along with a lot of other stuff. I had to stop for fuel and as it was assistant only service I felt sorry for the lad filling us up when the ram stuck his head through the window and let out a very loud "BAAAA" in the lad's ear, poor chap needed a laundry change.

I tell you I was so exhausted with the stress of it all - and I am not a stressy person. It was hard work as I had to cart water to the stabled horses and as it was all on the side of a steep hill, it was hard work.
Oddly, when I made the builder in charge carry all the buckets the water was connected the next day.

Worse thing was that I had nowhere to dry out wet clothes, hectic time but, I survived it.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Windows and all YAY!!!!
> Now to start lessons, did I tell you that Megan isn't taking on any new students at the moment. Sorry she is just super busy with shoeing and training and waitressing etc. she is a busy busy girl. I get tired watching her.


Yes Hunter I understand, Hope she gets some rest too


----------



## Country Woman

Well no not closer to any barns 
but for now its ok


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad you are back online CW. Moving is just the pits. I still have so many boxes & miss so much of my kitchen equipment. It's a wonder I ever manage to make any kind of a meal.


----------



## eclipseranch

so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses


----------



## TheseCreakinBones

so sorry, eclipse -- I'm new here too and I to see you go. Sometimes it takes a while for these on-line communities to gel. I'll miss you.


----------



## Ladytrails

eclipseranch said:


> interesting/stressful day..up before daybreak turn in from night turn out as its been brutally hot..Rey was a little off rt front, no visible signs of injury, no heat, no swelling, pick up some used corral panels from craigslist, get home to find Rey lame rt front, still no visible signs of injury, banamine, hand graze ..not sure what he did but it seems to be his shoulder. I just hate night turn out so they are all in , guess I'm gonna start short turn outs till this heat wave breaks...hope its better tomorrow..kind of worried about him!


Eclipse, that's odd.... just to follow the events, did he show up more lame after he'd been stalled for a while (after turn in)? Do you think maybe he got kicked in the shoulder? How is he tonight? 

I hate lameness...I have had 2 horses with tendon injuries and I just clench up when I see limping...


----------



## With Grace

eclipseranch said:


> so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses


eclipse - don't leave! Share some more...really we're interested!! I want to get to know everyone as well, it just takes some more posts so we have more "stories" to follow, I promise!


----------



## outnabout

eclipseranch said:


> so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses


Eclipse I understand what you are saying here. I think it is maybe not as much exclusion as that some people have so much more time to post than others and therefore they carry the thread. I felt snubbed recently when I sort of reintroduced myself but that is what happens when I don't contribute regularly so there is nobody to blame but myself.
Hope to see you in other threads at least! 
And I really must try harder to keep up with these older folks!


----------



## outnabout

jfmnyc said:


> After several months of lessons and trail riding, I'm planning to start my first lease tomorrow. I'm excited - "my" horse is a great former police horse gelding that I really like riding. Hope to take some pics and upload.


A former police mount sounds awesome! Lucky you! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Country Woman

eclipseranch said:


> so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses



Awe Eclipse please don't leave 
you are need here too


----------



## Hunter65

Awe eclipse dont leave I am sorry if I missed what was going on with your horse. Sometimes when you miss too many days you miss things. I hope he is OK.
Here was my night when I got to the barn. Went to get hunter from his paddock and lo and behold his ear was sliced from front to back

Vet came out and stapled it up

Oh my poor pony


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> Hi everyone! I have had the worst case of flu ever.
> I thought I was going to die.
> 
> It is going to be super hot tomorrow and through the weekend. Bill and I are supposed to go horse camping, I hope he doesn't back out on me because of the heat.


Are you feeling better now? Flu in the heat is the WORST!


----------



## With Grace

Holy crap Hunter! His poor ear! That poor boy has really gone through his share of owies lately! Any idea how he did it?


----------



## Stan

eclipseranch said:


> so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses


 
Don't go it does take time. I forget all of the folks that put time into this thread and don't acknowledge them all but, and a big but (not mine):shock: Who would help keep me in line now and again when I stand on toes. It takes all of us even if we at times erk each other to make it work.


----------



## oobiedoo

Eclipse, please don't go. I joined in May too but haven't posted too much, well at least not as much as I would if my "smart" phone didn't just arbitrarily decide which replies i can send and which ones to just banish to the outer limits.
Besides if we hang around long enough we might really get a peek at Stan in real leggings  
Love those stories Stan.
Susan, hope you're feeling better.
CW, Glad you like your new place. I for one hope I never have to move again unless I could burn the house first and therefore have nothing to pack and move 
Took yesterday off work and went to a rodeo with my daughter and granddaughter, as it was supposed to be the nicest day of the week, forecast is for 100 to 105 degees for the next 4 to 5 days. Ugh!!!
Gonna try to send this now. Stay cool or warm as the need be.


----------



## Stan

outnabout said:


> Eclipse I understand what you are saying here. I think it is maybe not as much exclusion as that some people have so much more time to post than others and therefore they carry the thread. I felt snubbed recently when I sort of reintroduced myself but that is what happens when I don't contribute regularly so there is nobody to blame but myself.
> Hope to see you in other threads at least!
> And I really must try harder to keep up with these older folks!


 
Older folks, steady on there, one is only as old as one feels or is that the partner one feels. Hell I don't know any more I forget must be age catching up


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Eclipse, please don't go. I joined in May too but haven't posted too much, well at least not as much as I would if my "smart" phone didn't just arbitrarily decide which replies i can send and which ones to just banish to the outer limits.
> Besides if we hang around long enough we might really get a peek at Stan in real leggings
> Love those stories Stan.
> Susan, hope you're feeling better.
> CW, Glad you like your new place. I for one hope I never have to move again unless I could burn the house first and therefore have nothing to pack and move
> Took yesterday off work and went to a rodeo with my daughter and granddaughter, as it was supposed to be the nicest day of the week, forecast is for 100 to 105 degees for the next 4 to 5 days. Ugh!!!
> Gonna try to send this now. Stay cool or warm as the need be.


Now is that US leggings UK leggings or NZ leggings not to forget AU leggings. Or is it men in tights. Ill se what I can do. But you have to promise not to laugh to much, it is not going to be a good look. Hey how about a contest the best riding get up.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 how did it happen was it a tear or cut. 


I have to learn how to respond to others on one or two post instead of hoggin as i have tonight.

Night all time to finish Stella's new reins.


----------



## Hunter65

I think he cut it on a little piece of metal on the hay rack on the side of the shelter, it was the only area we could see anything. It was sliced from front to back. No riding for a while I guess, sheesh. Hunter aka Houdini aka Frankenstein


----------



## jfmnyc

*Hunter:* Ouch! Glad it's stapled up, but boy that looks painful.
*outnabout* pics are a few pages back - hopefully I'll have some more (better ones) tomorrow.
*eclipse* Is Rey the big draft in your avitar? I love drafts
*CW* good luck in the new place - hope you're able to start lessons soon.

I'm taking tomorrow off and am planning to ride Trooper in the AM, then headed upstate (NY) for a weekend of trail riding/lessons. Hopefully it's not too hot & humid - at least it's looking like we won't get rain. Hope the weather is good for everyone this weekend.


----------



## Ladytrails

Yikes, Hunter, that is ghastly. Also hard to find in all that hair!  

CW, glad you're liking your new home! We missed you. 

Stan, I hope someday to meet your "She". I would like to ask her how she keeps you in line. I might learn something useful to keep my own hubby on the straight and narrow. You seem to always be thinking up some act of non-compliance!  

Today is supposed to be 104 degrees here in Missouri. We moved all the horses up near the barn for extra shade and water. Sheep pretty much have the run of the east pastures from barn to the edge of the property, so as to be able to grab the shade that suits them best. 

Despite this, hubby went out to feed this morning and found that the 33 year old gelding hadn't finished his supper last night. Poop in the pasture which is somewhat fresh, but he is not interested in eating. I pushed a tube of applesauce mixed with table salt down his gullet, to try to encourage drinking, and he's up in the barn aisle with a nice breeze. This is the 3rd mild colic event in less than a year. Waiting to call the vet.... not sure what the day will bring. I've had this old guy since he was 11 months old, and he just had his 33rd birthday early June. :-(


----------



## Chance59

jfmnyc(I keep wanting to call you Jimmy!) Where is upstate NY are you going? I live in upstate NY, but waaayyy up, about 5 1/2 hours from the city. Are you trailering Trooper, or riding a different horse?


----------



## jfmnyc

Chance59 said:


> jfmnyc(I keep wanting to call you Jimmy!) Where is upstate NY are you going? I live in upstate NY, but waaayyy up, about 5 1/2 hours from the city. Are you trailering Trooper, or riding a different horse?


Hah - you can call me Jimmy if you want, but the handle's John.  A bit north of Utica - going to take my time getting up there, maybe stop by the Double M western/tack store in Ballston Spa on the way. I'm not trailering (when I booked this trip I didn't even have him leased -- and I don't have a trailer or even a receiver hitch installed at this point). Should be fun - and hopefully up my skillz so I'm a better rider for Trooper. I'm driving back down on the 4th of July, and if I'm not too sore, I'll stop by and ride Trooper again then...

John


----------



## dee

Ladytrails, I hope your guy gets better. Could be the heat is just getting the best of him. Our horses don't eat as well when it's hot. We cut back on the amount of hard feed they were getting because NONE of our bunch was eating it all. It is just too HOT!

Eclipse - I lurk here more than I post. I read all of the posts, but generally don't reply to them all unless I have something to say that hasn't already been said. Some of the adventures I have posted about on this thread that I thought would be interesting to the rest of the bunch didn't generate the interest that I thought it would. However, I try not to take it personally - could be the others are like me - not going to comment about my posts unless they have something specific to say.

Hunter - OUCH! Hopy your guy heals up quick. I bet that was quite a shock! Did the vet say how long he would be out of commission?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Edit to add...while typing this long post, Ladytrails posted an update...
Lady, I hope the old man is Ok...I know you must be very worried. I am praying!

OK...for any newbies...
I try very hard to keep up with this thread but it moves kind of fast!
I am a farmer's wife, with a barn full of horses ( I train myself) and many animals, kids and grandkids. 
I ride on a Nationallly ranked drill team.

If I have forgotten anyone, it is NOT intentional. I have felt that way in life and on the internet, it sucks.

It is just easier for me to remember those of us who have been here the longest.

I hope your horse gets better soon, Eclispe r

Hunter: That is one accident prone horse you got there, ever considered bubble wrap? Hope he heals quickly.

Stan: We are all going to come there if we win the lottery...hope "she who must be obeyed" is ready for old horse ladies...

CW: We really, really missed you on here. I will never move again, until they put me in my pine box, that is.

and I thought that day had come last night.....

Thirty days under saddle for Sophie, the six year old Foundation Quarter horse. Time for a trail ride. 
She has shown some concern about shadows, tire marks and other places she has to put her feet.
I know it's gonna be a challenge, but I am a cowgirl...SO
I was sitting on her in a dense forest at dusk. 1,000 lbs of horseflesh. There was only two choices.
Turn around and end the ride.
Try to ride her through the scary mud. I could feel her body telling me she was going to jump to the right, into the forest, and bolt for the lead mare my friend was riding.
I sat there trying to decide, looking at the big tree I knew I was going to become very intimate with, and went for it.

I stayed on, I am bruised, my left pinkie nail is lifted from the nail bed and I thought I broke my foot. I had blood running down my face and never did know where it came from until this morning...

She finished the ride very well, and crossed a wooden bridge even...
'The price of horsemanship...
Before the ride.


----------



## Ladytrails

Dee, thanks for the encouraging words. This old guy, PC, does have a lot of trouble when it's hot like this. He is toothless so he gets wetted senior feed twice a day. Though he grazes on pasture all day long, he can't chew the grass so he mauls it and spits it out. He has to be hungry (24 hours since his belly was full) but he's not interested in the senior feed at all.

Susan, you are tough. I'm glad all your pinkies came home with you. Anybody ever tell you that horse riding (especially at high speed toward trees) is inherently dangerous? LOL!


----------



## BBBCrone

eclipseranch said:


> so I have been on this thread for a little bit now..I have noticed that some of you on here have somehow formed friendships & the rest well we sort of just take up space here..I have tried to join in but still feel like an outsider lookin in to the circle of friends wanting to be part...had a rough day ah well read, move on, horse is hurt & I worry, ah well read & move on, wish others well on what they are doing, ah well read & move on. I will be forever greatful for learning about neem oil here but somehow don't feel included in the "in" crowd not something I ever wanted to experience after those dreadful teenage years oh so long ago....soo I bid you all good luck in your endeavors with your horses


Actually ... I hate to say it but I can see where this poster is coming from. I rarely post in here but was one in the first couple of pages to post. So I do understand the feeling and I'm just letting folks know this poster isn't the only one who feels this way.

Not trying to start drama! Just letting you all know


----------



## Susan Crumrine

BBC...it is good to let you feelings be known.
I promise to try to do better to follow everyone's posts...

Sorry!!


----------



## texasgal

*waves madly*

Yes, I've avoided this thread. Don't know why, really, except that it moves so fast that I get overwhelmed trying to keep up with everyone .. *sigh* .. my issue, not ya'lls.

Let's see:

*Eclipse* - Hello and, I guess, goodbye.
Welcome *jfmnyc, TheseCreakinBones, maisie(?), and all the other newbies!*

*Hunter* - wow, poor pony.
*Stan* - what are you going to do when a bunch of ladies from the states show up??? lol
*Susan* - I want to see the "after" pics ... lol. Yes, the price of horsemanship.
*CW* - glad the move went well and you like your new place.
*oobie* - love the rodeo
*WG *- I'm glad you a Kes are getting some good ride time in!
*FH *- I LOVE fishtanks .. those tanks sound awesome! Where are the pictures/????
*Chance* - Happy late birthday...

That's all I can remember! LOL.

Is it hot enough for everyone in the states? ugh.


----------



## maisie

I think it's those of us that don't post every day or so that end up feeling out of it. I feel hesitant to offer advice to other members 'cause I'm probably one of the less knowledgeable members. I want to comiserate with folks who are experiencing difficulties - often it's necessary to go back and read 4-5 pages to find the OP. I still have a "dumb" phone so I'm only able to access the forum when I'm in front of a computer. But above all, I value the wisdom and experience shared by members who have years of horse experience &/or just common sense.

It's also nice that most of us mature folks manage to avoid most grammatical errors (except Stan, of course, but his are funny).

I'm sorry about *Lady's* old gelding. Lady, we just had to say goodbye to a dear little dog who has been a wonderful companion and I remember the months leading up to that when I was constantly worrying that I'd wait too long, or do it too soon.

*Hunter*, I've heard that horses will find something to injure them when no such thing even exists. Hope your pony heals fast - at least he's young.

*Stan*, you are my kind of guy, but She who must be obeyed needn't worry. I've always been intrigued by NZ and seeing you in tights would be worth a trip. Women, please count me in for the mature cheering squad!

*Susan*, be careful with those pinkies! We may be tough but we take longer to heal and there's an awful lot of horse work that requires the use of fingers. Your new girl is just lovely.


----------



## Chance59

"I think it's those of us that don't post every day or so that end up feeling out of it. I feel hesitant to offer advice to other members 'cause I'm probably one of the less knowledgeable members. I want to comiserate with folks who are experiencing difficulties - often it's necessary to go back and read 4-5 pages to find the OP. I still have a "dumb" phone so I'm only able to access the forum when I'm in front of a computer. But above all, I value the wisdom and experience shared by members who have years of horse experience &/or just common sense."
Well said maisie- I agree completely, I check this thread several times a day, but for the most part soak up all the wisdom and tips that are posted. I am brand spanking new to the world of re-riding, and actually love hearing all the horsey talk! And the other talk too of course! I like to post when something exciting happens, I have never, ever before publicly told forums it's my birthday <grin>, but was so excited about realizing that before long I was actually going to own my very own horse, that I couldn't resist. 
I think of you all often, and miss you when you haven't been on in a while, feel for you when you or one of your babies is hurt, but it is hard to post every day to each single person.  And then half the time I've got a long post going, and am still trying to remember all the member's user names, lol! 



Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page368/#ixzz1z6CmIhRC


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hunter-sorry to hear about the injury,hope he heals fast & you cna get back to riding. My mare has her face & jaw all scratched/de-haired because she puts her head through the smooth corral bars, then jerks it back too fast. Also she pushes a bunch so has a bare spot in her mane. There is no grass that she is after either-it's way too dry here!

Susan-hope you heal fast also-sounds very painful. I also thought there would be an "after" picture. 

CW-glad you are back online,missed you.

I, too have to be at the PC to get on,& my memory is short,so don't always reply individually,but love to hear about everybody's adventures,as there aren't a lot of people in my life right now-new place, not working, living out in the boonies,etc. But, I do think of all you quite often & really like this thread.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Caco and everyone who asked...


----------



## texasgal

^^ Just lovely ..


----------



## Country Woman

I missed you all here too 
we are slowly getting organized 

as soon as we get more settled I am going to start with lessons


----------



## Stan

O/K all those that are coming to NZ What will I do, start the BBQ open the wine and get out of the way. She who must be obeyed will welcome you all, and I fear you will all get to go riding while I clean up. We will have to borrow a few horses.
We live close to a surf beach so bring the surf board or flotation device.

As for the leg I always appreaciated a good leg but tell me is that what you wear when riding I don't think my tights can compete. Or are we showing our war wounds 

As for my stiring, I am a Probation Officer and court officer, in order to survive the human misery I deal with, I have developed a sence of humour sick as it may be. And the ability to keep she who must be obeyed on her toes, staying one step ahead of ones wife take years of practice, and loosing, before the art is perfected. 
To all those husbands, boy friends, out there. Pick up the gauntlet, stand up to she who must be obeyed, and practice these two words. YES DEAR.

For those that feel a little left out Please, I repeat Please stay with it. WE have all felt as you do from time to time My next post the subject will be horses. Ill spend today stiring Stella so her payback should be interesting. 

As before the spelling mistakes belong to me


----------



## Foxhunter

Now here is my take on things!
Eclipse, please stay - you might learn more than just about Neem!:wink:

This time of the year people are busy - well, except Stan who really has very little to do because NZ is such a fantastic place they have no crimes!

When the evenings draw in I am inside about 5.30 - I do go back down later fo feed the nags but now the evenings are light it seems a sin to be inside when there is so much to do outside.

Most of my musing is either early morning, well somewhen after I have taken the dogs for a walk and done the early jobs like letting all the birds out their houses, and general fiddling.

Often things are written and seemingly ignored. I truly don't think they are as most seem to read most. If they do not get a comment then I just carry on as usual.

I am terrible at remembering who wrote what. 

*Hunter* I had the most accident prone horse ever, she would fall over a matchstick and harm herself given a chance!

*Susan*
Oh how many times has that happened to me - darn horses. Mind you, ours are well use to mud. 

I have hugged a tree on more than one occasion thanks to some darn horse! 

More later, I am cooking some chicken and bacon to make pies and it needs to be seen to NOW!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: I had on Kerrit's riding tights, thus the scratches.. the bruises don't show up in the photo's very well.

I should wear chaps but it's so darn hot right now in Ohio, USA.


----------



## Foxhunter

A true tale that Susan's incident reminded me of.

I was working away from home but had returned for a reason long forgotten. I met a friend who asked me if I would (fox) hunt her new horse for her at the Opening Meet. I agreed although all my hunting gear was where I was working.
I used my some of my sister's hunting clothing and borrowed the rest from friends.
I met the horse for the first time about a mile from the Meet and we hacked to the pub where it was held.
The horse was a tall chestnut gelding, ridden in a snaffle. Friend told me that she had bought him a couple of weeks ago and really did not know a lot about him.
All was well at the Meet and we moved off to the first draw. Hounds ran into cover and the Field milled around, Not long and a hound started to speak, soon they were all on the line and streaming out of the woods further down the field. 

Before the Field Master could do anything a young girl (ex pupil of mine) was carted off on her pony. They were rapidly gaining on hounds - before I knew it I was following her and gaining fast!
Hounds swung off sharply to the right and I screamed at the girl to go straight on - over a hunt fence and into a steep stubble field. 
On landing over the fence I was ahead and headed the horse up the hill. He wasn't very fit so I gave him a couple of whacks with my hunting whip and drove hom to the top of the hill where he was only to pleased to stop.
We quickly took another track and joined up with rest. 
I was praised by one and all for going to the child's assistance and me being me, never said a word that I had no choice in the matter.

Control was an issue with this horse, I was swinging off him for most of the day, he fought me every inch of the distance we travelled. By about 3 o'clock he was tired, my arms were three times longer than they should have been and it was time to call it a day. 
Hacking back was murder. This horse would not settle, he jigged and jogged, hauled at the reins.

We were well away from where the horsebox was parked and took a short cut through some woods. I was about third in line as we weaved out way around the trees, I was trying to let this horse have more rein and settle as he was behind a big solid experienced hunter. All of a sudden he just stopped dead, and within a nano second he fly leapt forward.
Rather than have him land on top of the hunter, I snatched my right rein and hauled. He had no choice but to turn as he leapt. This took us off the track and into the pine trees - at a fast canter.

Now, many of you would have wanted this horse for barrel racing the way he twisted and turned through those trees. I had to stay low over his neck to avoid the branches. Being low over a horses neck is not conductive to applying the brakes.

We got through the woods, into an open field via jumping a wire fence out. No matter what I did he was not going to pull up. He was not able to go flat out but nor was he going to stop. I guess we were going three quarter speed. 

We went across the field, jumped the gate at the end onto a riding track. He did slightly settle but it was still faster than I wanted to go. 
This track went up behind the local mental hospital, I was aware of several people playing a game of soccer. Next thing the ball came flying over the hedge and hit this horse on the side of the face. That made him swerve sharply right and straight int a very old and equally solid oak tree. 
That stopped him and also me. he hit it head on and so did I. 
By the time the rest caught up with me I was standing, still seeing stars but all parts moved. I did feel as if my ears were level with my nipples but had suffered worse.

I remounted and oddly that horse was as good as gold for the last hack back to the horsebox.

So, friends, do not resort to using a 4 x 2 on a difficult horse that needs some sense knocked into it - use the tree it came from!


----------



## With Grace

I had a thought on those feeling left out...would it help if we all did a short re-introduction? I know for me, to be honest, my memory is not all that great and those that maybe don't post so often I forget their past stories and lose track of who they are. I do my best to hop on once a day at catch up on whats going on, then give a quick post on what I'm up to. Even if I don't get a response or a "shout out" I at least feel included this way. 

So, if you all don't mind, I'll start with a re-introduction - 
I'm *With Grace*. I used to lease a TB named Grace, now own a Morgan mare named Kestrel who I bought in April. I'm a mom as well, so have limited computer time during the day so am usually on in the evening. I ride primarily Dressage, and now Hunter Pleasure. Our first show is in August, which I prepare for each time I ride, which is what most of my updates are about. Oh, I'm 38 (close enough to 40 to have been accepted into the group LOL)

Stick with this thread, there's room for more and so far I have met some incredible people...can't wait to get to know more of you!

Also, there are quite a few people that have seem to have gone missing, who I really have missed...past posters that are now just lurking, what are you all up to?


----------



## texasgal

Just a thought here .. on the texas thread, I list everyone and where they live in a perpetual list ... updating and reposting as needed to add new folks .. I would be glad to do the same for this thread if ya'll like. I won't go all the way back, but as people post their stats (starting with WithGrace) I could compile a list ...

It's CW's thread, so pending her approval ?.

~Tg


----------



## texasgal

And with that ...

I'm 49, live in Texas (duh), am married, have 2 daughters (one at home). I own an Arabian mare, Charm, and am about to bring hubby home a horse from Ark (that he doesn't know about) ....

We have 5 acres, two dogs ... a 9 yr old lab and our recent pound puppy, Hank. I have chickens, DD15 has rabbits and a flying squirrel ..

That's about it!


----------



## Country Woman

Congrats on the new horse Texas,hope your hubby is surprised


----------



## Country Woman

I am horse starved lol


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, Texasgal, I think the re-intro and the list are great ideas. 

I'm 56 (as of my birthday next week!) and I swear my memory flaws these days have my IQ down to 56 as well. Thus, I can't keep the infrequent posters in mind as individuals, plus we don't know as much about them as those of us who post more. 

I have 2 gaited, 3 quarter horses, and a pony, plus a dozen ewes and a cat named kitty. We are all kept organized by our 3 rescued Border Collies, two of whom are petrified of thunder and anything furry or wooly (except the cat). My riding goals are to be a better horsewoman with my wonderful gaited mare, Windy, and to re-learn to ride the sitting trot on my newly healthy and trained 7 year old QH gelding, Dallas, who I've had since a foal. 

Today's drama was the 33 year old QH gelding, PC, beginning to colic. Vet said that there was an impaction on the left side colon, which he hopefully massaged enough to break it up for moving on down. This the 3rd time in a year that PC has had issues. Tonight he was alert and not in distress, acting hungry - so per vet's orders he was allowed a 1/4 ration, well watered down with electrolytes. He thinks he is being starved, which is a very good sign. DH was all over it this morning, being the one who took the breakfast out and noticed that PC wasn't 'right'. I thought we might be making the big decision today; it was too ironic when the vet came out that he stopped in his tracks and said, when he saw PC's glisterning healthy coat, that he looked incredible and unbelievably "owrsome" (awesome, for those of you in the US who may not have a vet with an Aussie accent  ) I couldn't help but tear up at the thought that he was so pleased with how PC was doing at his age but he was possibly so sick on the insides. 

He took blood work and said he was somewhat dehydrated and anemic; he didn't think IV's were called for after the gallons of tubed liquids that he administered, as long as PC drank, acted hungry tonight, and ate his teeny supper. All good so far.... thank you all for your encouraging words of support!


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all, i've been popping in from time to time to quickly try and keep up with everyone!

To all the newbies welcome 

Chance: happy belated birthday

Susan: holy hell that looks/sounds like it hurt:-(

CW: welcome back, hope you settle in soon at your new place.

Stan: the idea of a man in tights riding a horse just sent me over the edge in giggles, my husband thought I was going crazy!

Eclipse: I hope you stay on, the people on this thread are a great bunch!

Now for me! 

I have been eyeballing this TB mare for 3 weeks now...3 yrs old bay, blaze, one white sock, VERY PRETTY, good conformation...I bought her! it's done! she is being transported to my barn on Sunday!! EEEP soooo excited!! I'll get pictures when she gets here, she needs about 100 pounds on her. Anyone have tips or tricks for a new horse owner im all ears!


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails- so relieved for you that PC is feeling better, been keeping my fingers crossed we'd hear a happy update from you this evening!

Fahntasia- you were one of the ones Id been wondering about lately, and now I know you've been quite busy. Congrats!! And welcome to the incredible, stressful but rewarding club of horse ownership. Im thrilled for you that you found a horse after what you went through trying to buy the other boy. Cant wait to see pics! Whats her name? My only tip as a new horse owner is enjoy every minute of bringing her home, it's such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Fahntasia

Her barn name is Lindy, I hate it....I need to spend some time with her before naming her lol! 

Don't worry I have been lurking, I wont be leaving this thread anytime soon, everyone on here is great, and I love reading up on what everyones doing =), just soo busy with making arrangements for lindy, she's 10 hours away from me so getting vet check, coggins shots, transport, finding a barn, the dog, hubby, work, home...it never ends lol!

I have been waiting to own a horse all my life, and have been pinching myself for the past 2 days to make sure i'm not dreaming ****!


----------



## Stan

I said my next post would be about horses but the re-introduction comes first.
To those who know and to the new, don't go away this is one, of if not the best thread I have read or posted on.

A question for Dee. I may have it wrong, but have we past paths on another thread. 

Introduction: Stan 64 soon and still climbing onto a horse. Stella is my second horse and I doubt if I will ever part with her, she has come so far in the past year or so and she has taken me along with her.

I live in a little place called Omamari, so for those who would like to get a better look Google earth 928 Omamari Road, Omamari, Northland New Zealand. The horses are in the top paddock next to the road. Now move the map around a little you can see the coast line. The beach is 60 miles long and only a few minutes by horse, we also have the Kai iwi lakes the same distance away all good riding areas.

I have two children and my wife Roslyn has two, funny that. I have 5 grandchildren Roslyn only 1 got you thinking.

I may joke about she who must be obeyed but I would not swap her for anything. I will deny saying that should it ever get out.

I have a cat called James We have bonded, he scratches and bites me, and I chase him around the house. Then he climbs on the lazy boy and we watch TV. We also have a few sheep for food. A new lamb borne two days ago.

Thats about it.

Oh and like a few others I to have the odd memory lapse

Cheers all
stan


----------



## oobiedoo

Hi all,
I first posted here looking for some advice on getting past my fear of starting to ride again after years of not riding. A year ago I bought a rescued standardbred, Judy Judy Big Ears, with the excuse of buying her for my then 2yr old granddaughter. Judy is approximately 20 yrs old and has turned out beautiful inside and out. This spring we bought a shetland/welsh cross pony for the granddaughter and I named the pony Voodoo Star, she's black with an itty bitty star under that wild pony mane. Chloe,the granddaughter is taking lessons from a local BO that has the Little Buckaroo rodeos at her place. Two weeks ago the lesson pony did the run away trick with Chloe and now she wants to walk only. She probably has the record slow time for barrel racing 
I work second shift so am usually on here late night during the week and I post when my so smart phone decides to allow it.I really enjoy all of your posts and am always up for learning something new. Everyone take care and have a good weekend. We're looking for record temps here tmorrow, triple digits.


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo How is the riding going now. You started riding after years being away. My experence existed of a very large draft horse when I was around 12yrs. Dolly was her name and to get on I had to bring her along side the fence climb up the wire onto the strainer pole and jump. That horse was so old and warn out through hard work she used to trip and stumble, I would go over her head landing flat on my back looking up at what seemed as a huge head looking down at me. Now at 63 plus change, I am still trying to learn how to ride. I was 61 when I started again.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Oobie: what a cute and clever name for a horse! I love it.

Stan: New Zealand, I have always wanted to got there.....

Hunter: It passed me that you bought a new horse!! I can't wait for pictures.

Ladytrails: Whoot Whooot on him feeling better, fight on old man!

CW....I can't wait to hear about the riding lessons. Glad to have you back.

Fahntasia: sounds like both you and that mare are very lucky to have found

each other, I can't wait to hear progress and see pictures..(hint)...(ps...flax seed is the best supplement you can add...)

Reintroduction...

Susan Crumrine. 41 (almost 42) years old. I have four children, three step children and three step grandchildren and three natural born grandchildren.

I have been riding my whole life, my parents said "horse" was my first word, not Mamma or Dadda.

I am married to a farmer/ truck driver. I train, show, and rescue/rehome horses.

I currently have five horses and minin donkey. I ride on a nationally ranked drill team.

I have ridden TB's, Morgan's, Arabian, warmbloods, reigning horses (my favorite)...

I have a terrible memory but try to respond to everything I see here.


----------



## Chance59

Texasgal, that's a good idea! I think it would be great if you did a list for us all. 
Here's me:
I'm Chance. Just turned 53, and am back into horses after many years away. I'm married, have 5 grown children, and almost 10 grandchildren. I live in upstate NY, close to Lake Ontario. After the children grew up, we sold our big old house, and have been renting for the last few years, trying to decide where we want to be permanently. Currently, we are renting another big old house, on an apple farm, and our landlord/neighbor wants us to buy it. 
I am taking riding lessons now, just started working at my RI's barn, and have a goal to have my horse by Christmas. I would love, love to have my horse here at home, but know I will board him/her with my RI for a while first. I am enjoying everything, big and small, about the horses, and would love to spend my days at the barn, where there are 15 horses, who are all getting to know me. I tend to be more cautious now, and am taking this all very slowly!


----------



## Stan

For those that remember I was taking the silence period provided by she who must be obeyed and made stella new reins.

12 mil very soft nylon with stainless clip each end, 11 feet long. Not pretty but functional for the kind of riding we do. 12mil so one does not have to close the fingers tight to grip. Great if the fingers are a little stiff or hurt after long periods in the saddle, also double as a lead rope when the horse needs leading. saves taking seperate lead rope. Yes she who must, has the same.

Cheers all


----------



## Fahntasia

Hunter: grats on your new horse!! that post must have slipped by me as well

Susan: thank you for the tip :wink: I will definetly be telling the BO to put some flax in her feed, is there a particular one I should buy, and how much of it does she need?

Re-introduction:

Im 40 yrs old, no children, I have a husband, dog, and a horse. I just got back into riding about a year and a bit ago after a 17 yr hiatus (aka seeking the almighty dollar) I have been around horses since birth and riding since i was 5. I have competed, and loved it, but dont plan on competeing now . I was born in Germany and moved to Canada when I was 6, I still live in Canada Quebec, 20 minutes from the Ontario border.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I feed it whole, I do not soak or grind it. Up to 3/4 a cup a day...build them up gradually.


----------



## Fahntasia

Susan Crumrine said:


> I feed it whole, I do not soak or grind it. Up to 3/4 a cup a day...build them up gradually.


Thanks Susan !


----------



## dee

Hi all! I will also join in on the re-introduction...

And yes, Stan, we have crossed paths on other threads. You seemed to be intrigued by something in my signature line...?

I am 54, short, and extremely rotund. Makes me feel sorry for my mare, Dancer. I lost about 45 pounds at one point, but last year, had a riding accident (nothing to do with the horse, the embankment I was using to remount Dancer gave way and I fell underneath her. Broke my left foot and sprained my right knee. Not a fun experience.) Sadly, since then, it's all come back. However, Dancer's weight and muscling have improved, so she still hauls my fat backside around without any trouble.

When I first got Dancer, we called her the He** Bit** mare - she was so pushy, uncontrollable and spoiled. Her previous owner was afraid of her, so Dancer was used to getting her way about everything. She has been a real work in progress, but is now a real angel. We no longer call her the bad name, and jokingly refer to her as "Mom's pokey old mare." (not that Dancer is particularly old - but she is 15 or 16 years old.)

I have two daughters, both married. The older one has Lupus and a husband who is disabled. They have no children. My younger daughter is married, has two children from a previous marriage and her husband has three from his previous marriage. Younger daughter, her hubby, and their five kids are currently living with my husband and I in our tiny, three bedroom house. Makes for interesting times.

I do have to brag, though. Last weekend we took Dancer and my daughter's mare, Nutmeg to their very first playday. Would you believe that Dancer has come so far that my 8 year old granddaughter was riding her? They just poked around (Mom's pokey old mare, remember?) but Dancer never put a foot wrong!

I'm one proud grandma and horsey mamma!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Fahntasia congrats on the new horse, pictures are definately in order. 

I must have missed my post about my new horse too cus I dont have one. It may be because Hunter aka Houdini now has a new name - Frank as in Frankenstein due to the staples in his ear lol.

I just turned 47 on the 16th of June and have one daughter who will be 22 this September. Hubby has 4 kids ranging in age from 17 to 26. I got back into horses 5 years ago after a very long hiatus. Started off leasing a big ole percheron named Duke. Hunter kind of fell into my lap. He was a 15 month old scrawny guy who my old BO had gotten from auction. He hadnt been properly cared for and was in poor health (old BO didn't do much to improve that). She was giving him away and although he needed to be gelded and hernia surgery I asked hubby if I could have him. He was a spoiled fugly brat and I honestly was in over my head but I met a wonderful farrier/trainer who has helped me immensly with him and I now have a 4 year old pony whom I love to death and appears to be quite accident prone. We have 10 acres 3 hours from the city that we are trying to sell so we can buy a place here and have Hunter at home and get a buddy for him that hubby can ride and also a mini donkey!


----------



## Eagle Child

*Eagle Child's Re-Intro*

Hey, beautiful, mature (?), young at heart people! :lol:

I'm Karen, 59. 60 in September!!!??? 

Teacher, divorced 5 years ago (long, sad story, but I'm better now, thank you, Jesus), no children, but I teach preschool special ed, so I've always been as tired as a young mom of preschoolers. :lol:

One horse-- Journey--17 year old 15hh QH/Appy mare. She's been a big part of the healing of my heart since the divorce. I only have an acre in the edge of town, so she lives pasture board at a lesson/guided trail ride barn 10 minutes away. 

Two dogs--Sasha, six year old aussie mix pound puppy, Sam, 6 month old Golden Retriever mix puppy gift from a friend. Just lost my old border collie mix, Josie. She was around 12. From the humane society, too. 

I was in this thread at the beginning, I read, but don't often post. Busy, tired, whatever, but I do like to read and keep up with everyone. I pop in and say a few words every once in a while.

Country Woman, thanks for starting this thread. You are all very inspiring. Foxhunter is great for a Herriot-like story from her lifelong experience and Stan is good for a laugh, always. I think we all would like to have his wife's nickname: "She who must be obeyed". :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

My re-intro:

I will be 43 in September. Only been riding since 2009 and bought my first horse in February of this year. Isabella is a retired polo pony. She is a TB and is 15 hh. The PPE vet told me she was 13. The vet at the place I board told me 23 so I am splitting the difference and saying she is 18. Her age doesn't really matter...she is everything I want in a horse. (even though I was looking for a QH gelding!)

My husband started riding with me back in 2009. We started taking lessons in preparation for my 40th birthday trip to White Stallion Ranch in Tucson. It was an amazing trip but I broke my back on the last day. (no one's fault....purely an accident)

Despite the injury, I was obsessed with riding and we started leasing horses once I could ride again. Hubby is still leasing a horse where I board Izzy.

We went to another ranch last May...Mcginnis Meadows in Libby, MT. Wonderful place!

We don't have children but have a spoiled rotten Welsh Corgi that thinks he is our son.

I was a teacher for 15 years and now work in a public school system's central office, as a specialist.


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our token male .. hehe.
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Hunter65

This is a great idea!


----------



## Cacowgirl

My re-intro- recently moved from So. Cal to AZ. Went from having a 1/2 acre to over 13, & it's much hotter, but also much colder in the winter. I'm 63 (in July) & may have to go back to work. (Hubby just had an emergency gall bladder removal). I've had horses since I was a teen-ager & got my first job. I was married to a farrier for 11 years & trim my own horses. I have 2 right now-a Paso Fino mare & an Arabian gelding-both are over 20, but have plenty of get-up & go. Love reading the stories & experiences of other long-time horse lovers.


----------



## With Grace

So great to hear everyone's background again...I had forgotten a few things about some of you! 

Wish everyone was closer so we could have a big group trail ride or something.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> So great to hear everyone's background again...I had forgotten a few things about some of you!
> 
> Wish everyone was closer so we could have a big group trail ride or something.



Thats OK when I win the lottery tonight I am flying all of us and our ponies to see Stan for a bbq and cattle drive  wish me luck its 50 million


----------



## Country Woman

Hey I need to get a ticket now


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Thats OK when I win the lottery tonight I am flying all of us and our ponies to see Stan for a bbq and cattle drive  wish me luck its 50 million


50 million the price of the wine just went up, it would be a fun time but tents would be called for. I have a large garage I could get she who must be obeyed to clean out and she could deck it out nice for all, good out look, Kate and Stella looking in in the morning. You will be able to hear the surf pounding on the beach all night long. Don't worry no wild animals or snakes, the only thing to watch out for is the local inhabatants trying to drive while smoking if you get my drift.

unicorns, good men, and other mythical creatures. Dee I remember that so well. 
Now off to wake the boss. Time to catch the horses load them and be on our way. Cows, dogs, horse women and a mythical creature, :twisted: all keen to move cows this morning and it's not raining. Darn, no photos of me in leggings, but may be some of the cows tomorrow. That is if I survive Stella has been wound up all week.:-x


----------



## outnabout

jfmnyc said:


> I'm taking tomorrow off and am planning to ride Trooper in the AM, then headed upstate (NY) for a weekend of trail riding/lessons. Hopefully it's not too hot & humid - at least it's looking like we won't get rain. Hope the weather is good for everyone this weekend.


I envy you, a whole weekend of trail riding!


----------



## Foxhunter

I am in the SW UK, have professionally worked with horses and dogs all my life. 
Single, no children though I have always had lots of children around me. Great when you hand them back at the end of the day.

As for animals - to many horses and to many dogs! The latter outnumber the former by one.


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> *waves madly*
> 
> Yes, I've avoided this thread. Don't know why, really, except that it moves so fast that I get overwhelmed trying to keep up with everyone .. *sigh* .. my issue, not ya'lls.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> *Eclipse* - Hello and, I guess, goodbye.
> Welcome *jfmnyc, TheseCreakinBones, maisie(?), and all the other newbies!*
> 
> *Hunter* - wow, poor pony.
> *Stan* - what are you going to do when a bunch of ladies from the states show up??? lol
> *Susan* - I want to see the "after" pics ... lol. Yes, the price of horsemanship.
> *CW* - glad the move went well and you like your new place.
> *oobie* - love the rodeo
> *WG *- I'm glad you a Kes are getting some good ride time in!
> *FH *- I LOVE fishtanks .. those tanks sound awesome! Where are the pictures/????
> *Chance* - Happy late birthday...
> 
> That's all I can remember! LOL.
> 
> Is it hot enough for everyone in the states? ugh.


Hey, Texasgal, don't forget me! I'm also in your TEXAS thread. Yee-haw!


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Hello again. I don't tend to post alot but love the banter and friendly conversations. As for my re intro: I'm 52, my mental illness of "got to have a horse in my life" began at birth. I worked in the cutting horse world for 12 years before entering college at age 30; got a degree in education but ended up working for the united states postal service as a city carrier (was ssssssoooooo hot today carrying the mail, I have a walking route). The horses in my life Gypsy Lee Rose, Doc Sera, both who are waiting for me on the other side of the rainbow, Triple T and Moses, 2 great old guys who give me so much pleasure. Want to get back into going to trailrides. Two dogs, Bear and Moose; two cats, Squeak and Kershaw (who I rescued off my mail route a year ago), 2 goats, Re-pete and Lucy Lawless, and 3 chickens, Mr. Big, Wilma and Betty. Have a 7 acre farm in sunny south carolina that keeps me busy! As I said before, love the thread, but I tend to lurk. God's speed to all!


----------



## Chance59

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> Hello again. I don't tend to post alot but love the banter and friendly conversations. As for my re intro: I'm 52, my mental illness of "got to have a horse in my life" began at birth. I worked in the cutting horse world for 12 years before entering college at age 30; got a degree in education but ended up working for the united states postal service as a city carrier (was ssssssoooooo hot today carrying the mail, I have a walking route). The horses in my life Gypsy Lee Rose, Doc Sera, both who are waiting for me on the other side of the rainbow, Triple T and Moses, 2 great old guys who give me so much pleasure. Want to get back into going to trailrides. Two dogs, Bear and Moose; two cats, Squeak and Kershaw (who I rescued off my mail route a year ago), 2 goats, Re-pete and Lucy Lawless, and 3 chickens, Mr. Big, Wilma and Betty. Have a 7 acre farm in sunny south carolina that keeps me busy! As I said before, love the thread, but I tend to lurk. God's speed to all!


I work for the post office too, as a PSE Clerk, no way I'm delivering mail in our rural area, in the snows we get here, lol! I know how hot it is down there, for you all, my mom and dad live in Aiken, and can't wait to come up here shortly to get out of the heat.... I also have a dog named Bear!Be careful of yourself deliverin the mail this week, make sure you drink plenty of water!


----------



## artemis72

*Re-Introduction*

Hello All,
I also "joined" this thread months ago but have not posted much since....I am 40, purchased my first horse in February, have since realized she is not for me, have her for sale and purchased another horse whom I am absolutley in love with  ......I will post pics soon! Sold all my English tack, purchased some beautiful Western tack and am hitting the trails and maybe some team penning...who knows! My new boy is not afraid of anything and "loves" cows  My poor DH has put up with al lot!!! 
I have two daughters (12 and 10 yrs old), work part-time and am REALLY trying to convince the hubby to move OUT of the suburbs and into the "country" :wink:


----------



## Chance59

Stan said:


> View attachment 104455
> 
> 
> For those that remember I was taking the silence period provided by she who must be obeyed and made stella new reins.
> 
> 12 mil very soft nylon with stainless clip each end, 11 feet long. Not pretty but functional for the kind of riding we do. 12mil so one does not have to close the fingers tight to grip. Great if the fingers are a little stiff or hurt after long periods in the saddle, also double as a lead rope when the horse needs leading. saves taking seperate lead rope. Yes she who must, has the same.
> 
> Cheers all


 So, this replaces the reins on a bridle for a trail ride? What a great idea!! I love it, and am going to file it away for future reference! 
By the way Stan, I did look up your address on Google Earth, you have a beautiful place there! I saw you working by the barn, did you see me wave to you?!!


----------



## Blue

Well the title of this thread said "mature people". I'm really not very mature, but I am 56! I joined this forum late last year but haven't been able to come back and really poke around until now, so here I am.

I've loved horses all my life. My family weren't really animal people but my uncle always had horses. One day at a family picnic, I think I was 5 or 6, they found me out in the corral with 5 horses milling around me. My mom told my uncle that I was always talking about horses and would he teach me to ride? So he swung me up on one of those horses and said "Now don't fall off"... and I didn't! That was the beginning of my great love. I got my first very own horse from babysitting money when I still had to ride my bike to the boarding barn to ride her. I had to get out of horses for awhile due to marriage/divorce/marriage/divorce/children/finances, blah, blah, blah. Got back into them about 17 years ago. I still ride my 28 year old morgan/qtr gelding and am working with a draft/qtr mare. I love pleasure trail riding and have tried a little team sorting. Right now I'm getting involved in EXCA which is a hoot!

Anyone else here from Arizona?


----------



## With Grace

Just wrote a whole long post, and poof! It all disappeared! Grrrrr

So nice to see folks in here that haven't posted in awhile!

Need some tips from those of you that have ridden in parades. I think Kes and I are going to ride in the local parade in August. My barn rides in it every year, and now that I have my own horse, I think I might want to go with them. Any tips on parade riding??? And will I look out of place in a dressage saddle and bridle with a group of Western riders LOL?!


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, they might not let you ride with them 'cause Kes is so pretty that she'll get all the attention!  

My Miss Ellie and I rode (actually drove) in a parade a few years ago. I spent some time getting her used to pavement, of course, and the reflection of windows in houses and buildings, darting dogs, skittering candy that was thrown by the clowns, and firecrackers. There were backfiring tractors in our parade and I was SO glad that she was okay with firecrackers.... The only thing that happened that I hadn't trained for was that a balloon got loose and went between her front feet. She was fine, but if it had popped -- again, glad for the firecracker desensitization. Be on the lookout for kids to run up to you, so Kes needs to have a perfect stop and be okay with (small) people approaching from both sides at once. 

Around here in the KC area, there was a group of ladies who trained for parades as a group. I think they were the 'red hat society' and for just a few dollars you could attend the clinic even if you weren't a member. I will do it if I get a chance, as my 'new' horses don't have that parade training. It was really fun....


----------



## Blue

With Grace said:


> Just wrote a whole long post, and poof! It all disappeared! Grrrrr
> 
> The same thing happened to me on another thread! What's up?
> 
> Grace, practice, practice, practice. Cars, tractors, pop guns, balloons, windows, air horns, the list goes on. anything you can think of! I rode in a parade once and had a blast. The one and only thing that I didn't practice... a mule. OMG! My old bay just about came out of his skin trying to figure out the long ears! It was an unforgettable experience that I would love to recreate. Good luck to you and get pictures!


----------



## With Grace

Thanks for the ideas Ladytrails and Blue! I hadnt thought about balloons, those are scary objects! Kes is pretty easy going and doesnt spook at much, but baloons and fireworks could get scary. Oh and mules, yep Grace did once show me how scary those were LOL too bad it was in the showring!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: 

Unfortunately, as a memeber of a drill team, I HAVE to ride in parades. I hate it....
the large parades like the Kentucky Derby and the Indianapolis 500 parade, you may sit in line up for hours before it's your turn...YUK>

You would need to do extensive bomb proofing. It will help that she has herd members with her, if they are quiet, but you never know.
I have had kids throw things at us and everything.

Spook proof that girl well...I also have borium or drill tech put on the horseshoes for traction on the black top.
Wish I had a way to scan my Morgan mare, I Love Lucy, in parades ages ago.


----------



## Foxhunter

Spooking is a funny thing!
My horses blame me for anything that could be classed as frightening. 
The youngsters in the loose pens get fed by me twirling a golfing umbrella (up) as I feed them. A soccer ball is kicked amongst them, the ATV is driven in the aisle and out to the fields so thy look on that as meals on wheels. Tractors deliver hay and straw, also remove the muck heap so they are driving right past the horses noses. 
Children ride bicycles, trikes and go carts under their noses. Dogs are always chasing in and out of the stables and the loose pens. They just accept these oddities as the norm.

They do not even jump if someone fires a shotgun off outside the stables and as for fireworks, when there was a large and brilliant display in a very near field, I went to check on them and they were all stood on the brow of the hill enjoying the brilliance of the display.

I am positive that a lot of horses being nervous of something stems from the rider/handler. If they are positive then little will happen. Yes, a fit horse that tries things on might use something as an excuse to try and spook but, firm riding will stop this.

I do know that when the youngsters got out of the loose pen they had a party ripping open bales of shavings, scattering plastic feed bags and ripping open the paper ones. Had any of them ever told me they were frightened by anything polythene then they would be firmly corrected.

Trust and confidence in the rider is the key. Last winter we were riding on the road up the hill. It is covered by trees and a very low flying helicopter followed us for several hundred yards, right overhead and seemingly only 10 feet above us (it was higher then that really but still very low) and the horses did nothing. We came out of the woods and as soon as the pilot saw us he veered away he did not know we were there. I just waved and gave a thumbs up, the passenger, returned my signal and mouthed "Sorry" 
By the time we got to the top of the hill the radio control (all army exercises) came out to apologise, the pilot had obviously told them. I assured them that it was not a problem. 
We are in a low flying area and get everything from jets which are gone before you really hear them, lumbering cargo planes and helicopters. 
We did have a chopper land in one of the fields a while back, they had mechanical problems. I drove across to see what they were up to and the three youngsters in that field were standing within feet of the machine, more curious than anything else.

I do not go out of my way to sack them out, I just do all sorts of things in the daily routine that might cause a reaction but because they know it is me and that if they do react they will get it all the more until they relax, they just accept it both in and out of the stable.


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> With Grace:
> 
> Unfortunately, as a memeber of a drill team, I HAVE to ride in parades. I hate it....
> the large parades like the Kentucky Derby and the Indianapolis 500 parade, you may sit in line up for hours before it's your turn...YUK>
> 
> You would need to do extensive bomb proofing. It will help that she has herd members with her, if they are quiet, but you never know.
> I have had kids throw things at us and everything.
> 
> Spook proof that girl well...I also have borium or drill tech put on the horseshoes for traction on the black top.
> Wish I had a way to scan my Morgan mare, I Love Lucy, in parades ages ago.



I may or may not back out of the parade last minute, depending on her mood:lol: She's pretty bomb proof, which is why I'm even considering this. Nothing really upsets her at all. Yep, her herd will be with her, especially the gelding she has a run right next to. One huge concern I have is that apparently a small cannon is shot every 3 minutes or so somewhere further up in the parade. They put all the horses as far as possible from it (I guess theres a drill team ahead of us and a 4h group behind us).


----------



## Ladytrails

Foxhunter's methods are great, and the results of their curious nature versus stampeding are proof. 

I had forgotten about borium or pavement studs in shoes.... this is absolutely critical. At the parade I participated in, there was a rider who unloaded his horse onto the pavement in regular shoes. The horse did the 'splits' and could not get his feet under him. It was tragic and scary. The harder he tried the more excited and frantic he got....They finally got a blanket or something to try to put under his feet to help keep from skidding but they were in danger themselves from his flailing and falling down, so they couldn't get too close. As I recall, they finally got him off on the grass verge but he was skinned up extensively. 

Foxhunter, I do enjoy your stories. I wish I had the same repertoire to tell my someday grandkids... The story from a day or two ago, about the little girl on her pony and the high speed horse you were riding, reminded me that there is a hunt club about an hour from here. I have never been, as I don't jump (on purpose), but would love to experience that. It sounds like the little girl in your story was lucky you were along and could anticipate what was going to happen! 

Grace, one last thought from me on the parade idea - you should be as sure as you can be that your 'group' is solid and bomb proof in the parade situation before you commit - as horses feed off each other, the strength of the experience willl rest on the skills and training of the weakest link among your group. One or two inexperienced riders and/or horses can start a chain reaction of spooking that is dangerous to the crowd as well as the riders. There is little room for error. Having said all that, I thoroughly enjoyed the looks on faces of the children and horse-loving adults as Miss Ellie and I traveled the parade route in our cart, throwing candy to the crowd. It was a blast.


----------



## outnabout

My re-intro: I live in north Texas and am still teaching, have 4 more years before retirement. Also work some in a medical laboratory (_first_ college degree!) The lab job comes in handy when someone has a sick horse, as I can run their labs for them. Agewise, I am on the down side of my 50's 

I began riding when my daughter started taking lessons. She abandoned riding and I found a new passion, as I have always been an outdoors person, hiking, backpacking, camping, etc. and now can do it on horseback! 

I have a 17-year old QH mare who worked in cutting for several years, and also a yearling colt who will be a good trail mount one day. He would be an awesome reining horse, but I don't want to show at my age, nor do I want to sell him. My favorite horse activities are playing with cows on my mare and trailriding. I just moved to a new horse property about a week and a half ago, and am loving it. We are multicultural and international! I'm going out riding with a Clydesdale, a warmblood, and an OTTB these days. Love it. Also just brought home a German shepherd/Border collie mix a few weeks ago. She is over her kennel cough and having fun with us at the barn!

This is our outdoor arena where we were playing with cows this morning, and a pic of Sophie.



I've had trouble keeping up with this very active thread, but do enjoy all of you!


----------



## Stan

Chance59 said:


> So, this replaces the reins on a bridle for a trail ride? What a great idea!! I love it, and am going to file it away for future reference!
> By the way Stan, I did look up your address on Google Earth, you have a beautiful place there! I saw you working by the barn, did you see me wave to you?!!


so that was you, did not see you wave, but felt the vibe as the satellite went over head, Raised my bottle to you, a nice cold beer. Just what is needed in the States at this time with the heat they have been experiencing.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Thanks for the ideas Ladytrails and Blue! I hadnt thought about balloons, those are scary objects! Kes is pretty easy going and doesnt spook at much, but baloons and fireworks could get scary. Oh and mules, yep Grace did once show me how scary those were LOL too bad it was in the showring!


You also need, and I say this with the mental health of the horse in mind and you to grace. It is a must you expose the horse to men in chafs,chaps, leggings, or tights. The horse does not react well to the sight of its rider rolling around on the ground doubled up with laughter. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Outnabout and to all of those younger than me on this thread Not to meany i fear.
Down side of fifty. No such thing. Nifty fifties is what it is called. 

But the sixties. Now that is when the fun begins. The mind begins to make adjustments/excusses for the body. But the thing I most enjoy is the minor onset of memory lapse.

At 63, and change, I never watch a re-run on TV. Every programme is new, great !!! and when I wake in the morning its with a different women. :shock: Can't remember the name of the one I went to bed with. That is why ladies and gents, I refer to she who must be obeyed as, YES DEAR :twisted: 

Now which paddock did I leave that horse whats her name.


----------



## Ripplewind

So, a question out of nowhere, but how do you adult people deal with 100+ degree weather when you're riding?


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN* I refuse to admit to memory lapses, it is just that my rememberer is getting weaker and my forgetter is growing stronger!

We do a lot of fitness work with the horses on the roads and all have road studs fitted into the heels of their shoes, the tarmac here is not to slippery if they do not have them in but sometimes there are places where the horses will slide a bit.

I agree that a steady horse will have a big influence over the newbies to parades. 
I bought an old horse that was in terrible condition just to have him put out of his misery. I got him back to the stables by leading him from another horse.
He had terrible rubs from where he had been wearing an ill fitting rug (the old canvas type) he was lame on all four from severe mud fever and as thin as a rake. 
Something about this horse kept him around for a while, my excuse being that he needed weight on him to get a better price for him,

_I hasten to add the horse slaughter in the UK is very different to in the USA) _

Anyway, he became useful in that I could turn him out with a pony colt that if out on his own would jump out. My boyfriend started riding him when he was in better condition and the horse proved to be very experienced and well schooled but more in a show jumping way than dressage. 
Best of all, he was bomb proof in traffic. At that time I was doing a lot of horse dealing with Irish horses, importing them, bringing them on and selling them. 
Accompanied by Tictac, if they spooked or looked at a vehicle he would shoulder them into the side of the road and give them such a look as if to say "If you want to kill yourself - carry on but NEVER try and shove me out in front of a car!"

I loved that old horse, he was so trustworthy and honest. Turned out he had quite a bad heart murmur but it only showed if it was hot and humid. 
I gave him to a friend who had a high class riding school and he spent about 5 years there before he was put down - not from his heart problem but from bad arthritis. 
I will tell you the story of riding him in the orchards one day.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Foxhunter:

Tictac sounds wonderful!
Stan: Some things are better forgotten anyway, right?
Out: Very nice arena, I wish I had one that nice. 
Ripplewind: Sore subject, I had a babysitter, new shoes, and everything I needed to go horse camping with the hubby....
the weather (100 degerees and storms off and on) cancelled my plans.
I am very, very ticked off.


----------



## Stan

Ripplewind said:


> So, a question out of nowhere, but how do you adult people deal with 100+ degree weather when you're riding?


 
Can't help you very much on that subject Its winter where i come from.

Signed
An adult person.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, so agree with your advice to Grace for desensitizing to the male figure in tights or leggings. It is impossible to actively ride a horse when you are doubled over and crying with laughter so that you can't see where you're going. Very good advice. 

Young Ripplewind, in the heat there are options of changing the time of the ride and taking shorter rides with many breaks and lots of liquids. Some of us older riders actually get up and ride in the coolness of the morning. My 2 children are 27 and 30, respectively, and I can guarantee that they never got up on a non-working or non-church day before 11, so they wouldn't have known about that option. I'm not a morning person, either, but I'll do it to be able to ride safely!


----------



## Foxhunter

Heat I hate!
I will get up at about 4.30 if it is going to be hot, to work the horses, I then do all that is necessary and retire to the sofa for a sleep until late afternoon. 
Mind you, it hasn't been hot in the UK for many summers.

I was shocked at the heat and humidity in NC when I was there. So unbearable. I then went to Idaho where at 5,500 feet up in the Rockies, I was promised it never got to hot. 
They lied! Temperatures were in the 100's but it was a dry heat and a stiff breeze so I was able to go out all day!


----------



## Stan

O/K a few snaps of the cattle drive which I did not get to ride. Stella when I went to get her was so wound up she had grown to 10 feet tall wide eyed and as tight as a drum. She was left behind, ****. I think she had come into season and was having issues. Not to worry we only moved half of the cattle the rest in two weeks. Stella is also being separated from Kate at present to break the bond they have. Cruel it sounds but its not being herd bound can get dangerous for the rider.

The first photo is the only other male on the cattle run. Our local farrier and traing a new horse. Teaching it to stand when all of the others were leaving, also not to react to stock whip ore ropes being thrown at the cows. The photo of three riders in the distance were the front runners and they got so far ahead they were out of sight of the cows. Now that is a nusance as the cows need a lead and when that has gone it becomes very hard for the back riders to manage as they tend to turn back so Gary had his work cut out for him. New horse and cows. Me, well I was coming up the rear in the truck. Again.

Couple of shots of the land, She who must be obeyed on Kate, trying to hide behind a lamp post. And of course Gary sporting chafs,chaps,leggings I don't think they qualify as tights.

Next cattle drive I will be wearing my chafs,chaps,leggings,tights, what ever and I may post a photo.

Was the lottery struck and is a plain load of women and horses going to decend on our place for the next cattle run. Just need to know so she who must can start getting the accommodation ready. I'll supervise.:twisted:

Last photo She who must be obeyed and notice the rope reins 

Cheers all
Stan


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys! I'll update the list tomorrow..

We got rain again today .. yay!

Did I tell ya'll my bff and I are going to Arkansas to pick up her colt? Pretty cool deal .. we're staying at the ranch www.perrymanranches.com for two nights. what has been a secret is that there are five horses I'm trying "for my husband" .. Chances are better than good that I'll be bringing a horse home too. 

We leave friday...


----------



## With Grace

Oh happy day! Kes's registration papers arrived today, she is officially registered to me at the AMHA, and we can now register for our breed show. I almost want to frame it but fear that might be taking it too far...

I was at a birthday party today and someone mentioned that the name of a wine was the same as my horse. They wanted to know how she got her name, so I start going into how they take part of the dam and part of the sire's names and create a new name...their eyes all glassed over, heads nodding, then...silence. My closest friend looks completely blown away by the sire's name. She thinks instead of the word "Hawk" I have said a much naughtier word. So now in my circle of friends, my horse now has the name of a male rooster, and I have a feeling this is never going to be remedied.

Stan - Do many men in your area ride English? I ask this, because Kes has indeed seen many men in tights before...although this time they are called breeches  Love your pictures, that looks like amazing fun. Sorry you didn't get to ride though... Rope reins look great!

Hunter - so are we going to New Zealand or do I need to go buy a Wa state lottery ticket before tomorrow's drawing?

Texas - oh how exciting!! Take some pics for us!

Ladytrails - hmmm, I may have to rethink the parade, since I just had Kes shod and she now has her show pads and plates on. Our show would be only 2 weeks after the parade so she's got to keep those on. Perhaps I should just volunteer to push the wheelbarrow behind? 

outandabout - I'm drooling over that big open air arena in the background of your pic! And your pup is a doll, so cute!

Ripplewind - this adult person lives nowhere near 100 degree weather, but even on days where it gets in upper 70s low 80's I ride in the early morning to avoid getting too hot.

Susan - sorry your camping plans got cancelled! What a bummer!!


----------



## Stan

With Grace
Yep they do, the hunt club, jumping and pony club, but not normally on treks or cattle drives. Most ride western saddles for the safety factor very hard for the horse to dump one in a good fitting western. I have seen meany riders on GP saddles being dumped when in rough steep country.

The person who taught me, and my horse Savannah, was regularly dumped by her in the early stages of training. GP saddle. Savannah spooked sidways on a road in two bounds she was on the other side. I was still in the saddle. I have no doubt if in a GP I would have taken a tumble. The other advantage I feel the western has is the storage area. Plenty of places to tie stuff and of course the saddle bags. But and a big but, one does not want to go over the front of a western, getting hooked up on the horn can change the tennor of ones voice. :shock:Thats why I ride a western style tucker endurance, no horn.:lol:

The weather here is cold and windy. I see Stella out the lounge window She is calming down but feeling some what lonely. No paddock mates just me.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
hope to get some riding lessons soon


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice pictures Stan


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Very nice pictures Stan


Thanks CW but again I was driving the truck. Meany thanks to Stella but she is still my horse and can do no wrong :?

How would I get on posting a slightly off joke aimed at the fairer sex.


----------



## Country Woman

so true


----------



## Foxhunter

Part of horse dealing is that often someone wants a horse from you but wants you to take the one they already have in part exchange. I had a 15 year old boy wanting to exchange a TB mare he had bought at the sales and found her to much.
He brought the mare over when he came to collect the horse he had chosen. The mare was a 4 year old that had been raced for two years. She was classic looking and I knew she would do very well in the show ring. After liking all I saw, the way she moved although the ride was terrible, a price was agreed, he went away happy with his new horse and I had yet another to sort out.

First thing I did was to turn the mare away for a few weeks, she did nothing but learn to be a horse and chill out. I started her fro scratch, lungeing, long reining and then riding her. She was what I would class as a nutter! She was, in no way, mean or nasty but her brain was totally twiddled. She would panic when she didn't understand and throw herself around. Standing still was a no no, working on a long rein caused total panic and she would race around the arena looking for a pull.
It took me quite a while to get her to settle - then it all clicked. She became a willing partner and working in the arena or just riding out on her own was a pleasure. 
Several people had made low offers on her but I kept her as a project knowing that I could well be out of pocket.

One Sunday, my b'friend and I went out for a ride together. I was riding the mare and he was on Tictac.
We had gone out early, about 6.30 a.m. as it was going to be a hot day. The area I was based in was not very good for hacking out but I had permission from a large orchard owner to ride through the orchards. 
We arrived there and just walked along the grassy tracks. The mare, first time on grass with another horse, was remaining settled and after a couple of canters, me leading, she was still relaxed and working on a long rein.

Coming to a wide main track, I asked b/friend to canter on ahead but to pull up if I yelled. I wanted to see if she would remain settled if she was behind.
He cantered off and I remained walking on a long rein. For a couple of minutes she was a bit tight but then relaxed. At this point I let her trot and then canter. She was still on a long rein, her head was low and she was lengthening her stride without racing.
I was leaning forward and pulling on an ear which she found relaxing. I was praising her saying "Good girl, who isn't a racehorse anymore?"

I was not looking where I was going as I fussed her. Knowing I was coming to a X roads I glanced up , we turned left onto another track and ran smack into the backend of Tictac. 
The old grey horse was stood solid in the middle of the track staring at two piles of clothes on the side of the track. Two rucksacks, two pairs of walking boots, both with socks hanging over the backs, two neat piles of clothes laid there as if for an army kit inspection. I cussed b/friend for stopping so short - Tic tac was refusing to go past the piles but what I did not see to start with was two people on the other side of the track. They had obviously been making love but by the time I got these she was trying to hide behind an apple tree and he was stood there not sure whether to hide his face or his John Thomas. 

To say that there would be more meat on a butchers pencil than on this young man would not be an exaggeration, she on the other hand was enormous and would have needed an ancient oak tree to even half hide her. 

Tictac was rooted to the spot. He was snorting and spooking at the kit, the mare wasn't sure what the fuss was about but joined in the game.
B'friend and I were totally doubled over with laughter. We feebly kicked whilst shrieking aloud. Eventually both horses went past, bending their bodies away from the spook but eyes firmly on it, ready to spin around should the devil appear from the piles. Half way past and they shot forward at a fast canter. We were laughing so hard that we could do nothing about it. Soon we were going faster than was wanted and I had to pull back to stop the mare, she stopped well and I had to jump off to have a pee before I needed a laundry change.

Luckily it never set the mare back. 

Old Tictac - the most bomb proof horse I have ever come across, had caught us unawares, or he too had a wicked humour!


----------



## Foxhunter

Part of horse dealing is that often someone wants a horse from you but wants you to take the one they already have in part exchange. I had a 15 year old boy wanting to exchange a TB mare he had bought at the sales and found her to much.
He brought the mare over when he came to collect the horse he had chosen. The mare was a 4 year old that had been raced for two years. She was classic looking and I knew she would do very well in the show ring. After liking all I saw, the way she moved although the ride was terrible, a price was agreed, he went away happy with his new horse and I had yet another to sort out.

First thing I did was to turn the mare away for a few weeks, she did nothing but learn to be a horse and chill out. I started her fro scratch, lungeing, long reining and then riding her. She was what I would class as a nutter! She was, in no way, mean or nasty but her brain was totally twiddled. She would panic when she didn't understand and throw herself around. Standing still was a no no, working on a long rein caused total panic and she would race around the arena looking for a pull.
It took me quite a while to get her to settle - then it all clicked. She became a willing partner and working in the arena or just riding out on her own was a pleasure. 
Several people had made low offers on her but I kept her as a project knowing that I could well be out of pocket.

One Sunday, my b'friend and I went out for a ride together. I was riding the mare and he was on Tictac.
We had gone out early, about 6.30 a.m. as it was going to be a hot day. The area I was based in was not very good for hacking out but I had permission from a large orchard owner to ride through the orchards. 
We arrived there and just walked along the grassy tracks. The mare, first time on grass with another horse, was remaining settled and after a couple of canters, me leading, she was still relaxed and working on a long rein.

Coming to a wide main track, I asked b/friend to canter on ahead but to pull up if I yelled. I wanted to see if she would remain settled if she was behind.
He cantered off and I remained walking on a long rein. For a couple of minutes she was a bit tight but then relaxed. At this point I let her trot and then canter. She was still on a long rein, her head was low and she was lengthening her stride without racing.
I was leaning forward and pulling on an ear which she found relaxing. I was praising her saying "Good girl, who isn't a racehorse anymore?"

I was not looking where I was going as I fussed her. Knowing I was coming to a X roads I glanced up , we turned left onto another track and ran smack into the backend of Tictac. 
The old grey horse was stood solid in the middle of the track staring at two piles of clothes on the side of the track. Two rucksacks, two pairs of walking boots, both with socks hanging over the backs, two neat piles of clothes laid there as if for an army kit inspection. I cussed b/friend for stopping so short - Tic tac was refusing to go past the piles but what I did not see to start with was two people on the other side of the track. They had obviously been making love but by the time I got these she was trying to hide behind an apple tree and he was stood there not sure whether to hide his face or his John Thomas. 

To say that there would be more meat on a butchers pencil than on this young man would not be an exaggeration, she on the other hand was enormous and would have needed an ancient oak tree to even half hide her. 

Tictac was rooted to the spot. He was snorting and spooking at the kit, the mare wasn't sure what the fuss was about but joined in the game.
B'friend and I were totally doubled over with laughter. We feebly kicked whilst shrieking aloud. Eventually both horses went past, bending their bodies away from the spook but eyes firmly on it, ready to spin around should the devil appear from the piles. Half way past and they shot forward at a fast canter. We were laughing so hard that we could do nothing about it. Soon we were going faster than was wanted and I had to pull back to stop the mare, she stopped well and I had to jump off to have a pee before I needed a laundry change.

Luckily it never set the mare back. 

Old Tictac - the most bomb proof horse I have ever come across, had caught us unawares, or he too had a wicked humour!


----------



## Blue

Ripplewind said:


> So, a question out of nowhere, but how do you adult people deal with 100+ degree weather when you're riding?


Our days here have been anywhere from 105 to 112. I get up at around 4am, feed, on the trail by 5:30 and home by 9:30. All a.m. Evening riding. Chilled wine!


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* Cacowgirl, outnabout, Foxhunter, WeatheredtheStorm, artemis72, and Blue.

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our token male .. hehe.
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## texasgal

Too hot, Blue ... ugh.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Another hot day in AZ. The horses are doing fine w/it, though. They don't even have sweat marks on them, & they used to in CA. Had to chase Open range cows (3) & 1 calf off the property last night-they did empty the dogs water bucket before we saw them-we have the horse troughs secured from them. Then we did the nightly dog run before securing them for the night.


----------



## outnabout

Stan said:


> Outnabout and to all of those younger than me on this thread Not to meany i fear.
> Down side of fifty. No such thing. Nifty fifties is what it is called.
> 
> But the sixties. Now that is when the fun begins. The mind begins to make adjustments/excusses for the body. But the thing I most enjoy is the minor onset of memory lapse.
> 
> At 63, and change, I never watch a re-run on TV. Every programme is new, great !!! and when I wake in the morning its with a different women. :shock: Can't remember the name of the one I went to bed with. That is why ladies and gents, I refer to she who must be obeyed as, YES DEAR :twisted:
> 
> Now which paddock did I leave that horse whats her name.


Stan, so glad to hear that there are more fun times to look forward to!
At 60, when I retire, I plan on moving to the Silver City area of New Mexico. I am in love with the Gila Wilderness and will be able to see it every day, and on horseback. Hopefully I won't need to remember too many things to survive!

Anybody else here have plans for retirement? I guess that question would be for those "mature people over 50"


----------



## outnabout

Ripplewind said:


> So, a question out of nowhere, but how do you adult people deal with 100+ degree weather when you're riding?


I ride for pleasure so I don't have to be out in the heat all day if I don't want to be. I ride early in the morning, and sometimes in the late evening around 9 p.m., although it is usually still 90 degrees then. This morning we left for a short ride, about an hour, at 7 a.m.

Hydration and clothing are critical. I ride western and wear long-sleeved cotton shirts with cotton tank underneath, and a western hat to keep the sun off face & neck. When we ride out (country roads) I wear a helmet so not as much protection from the sun. In the summer I always do less and spend less time riding than at other times of the year. I find that if I go until I feel the effect of the heat, it's too much and I pay for it by feeling really tired and wiped out for the next couple of days. Moderation has never been one of my strong traits, but the heat demands it!


----------



## outnabout

With Grace said:


> Oh happy day! Kes's registration papers arrived today, she is officially registered to me at the AMHA, and we can now register for our breed show. I almost want to frame it but fear that might be taking it too far...


Oh, I don't think so at all! Go ahead and frame it! Happy for you


----------



## outnabout

Blue said:


> Our days here have been anywhere from 105 to 112. I get up at around 4am, feed, on the trail by 5:30 and home by 9:30. All a.m. Evening riding. Chilled wine!


Ugh. 105-112! And chilled wine? I can't tolerate alcohol much at all in the summer months. The thought of wine makes me sick. A cold beer is good, but I find that there is no room for much else but water, water, and water!


----------



## Cacowgirl

After riding (when it's hot) I like to have a tomatoe-beer-quite refreshing & not too much alcohol-equal parts beer & juice, a little Worstershire sauce & usually some hot sauce-just a few drops, stir & enjoy. Other than that I sometimes mix a box wine w/lemon-lime soda-1/2 & 1/2, over ice cubes. But lots of water also in this very dry climate.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi guys!! Hope everyone is staying cool.
It isTERRIBLE today. We got up and rode at 6:30 AM...
But unless she cancels, I guess practice tonight...YUK> there are heat warnings..
Sophie did great on her 2nd trail ride. No trees!!!!!!!!

Blue: Sounds like fun to me..
Pictures of Sophie today:..


----------



## texasgal

Cacowgirl --- Lovin' me some red beer!


----------



## texasgal

Some of you may have seen the pics on another thread, but this is my friend's colt that we are picking up in Ark next weekend.





























and one of Baby Daddy ..


----------



## Susan Crumrine

*wipes drool off keyboard*.....nice baby!


----------



## Foxhunter

outnabout said:


> Stan, so glad to hear that there are more fun times to look forward to!
> At 60, when I retire, I plan on moving to the Silver City area of New Mexico. I am in love with the Gila Wilderness and will be able to see it every day, and on horseback. Hopefully I won't need to remember too many things to survive!
> 
> Anybody else here have plans for retirement? I guess that question would be for those "mature people over 50"


I have plans to buy an RV and travel the US so be warned I will have names and addresses!
I love the sound of the Gila Wilderness so be warned!

Seriously I am past retirement by three years now, I get bored with not having something to do.


----------



## Ripplewind

Ugh, I'll just come here to complain about the heat. DX It's over 100 degrees out here, and everything is dry. The grass feels like walking on pencil shavings and the air is hot and heavy. No, I don't live in AZ, but it sure feels like it here! We are known for our humid weather where I live, but for the past few days it feels like I live in the desert. We need rain badly. The trees' leaves are starting to brown and everything is coated in a fine layer of dead plant dust. The heat is RECORD BREAKING and I would rather be stuck in a blizzard. I hate it whenever it is over 70 here (which is almost always), and suffering through THIS weather is almost as bad as Arizona three years ago. I digress.


Anyways, I'm heading over to ride later today, once everything has cooled off. Any hints on heat-repelling clothing? Also, thanks for all of your replies to my question earlier. I feel so accepted here, even though I hardly ever post.

So yeah. Thanks for being a great community. <3


----------



## Stan

outnabout said:


> Stan, so glad to hear that there are more fun times to look forward to!
> At 60, when I retire, I plan on moving to the Silver City area of New Mexico. I am in love with the Gila Wilderness and will be able to see it every day, and on horseback. Hopefully I won't need to remember too many things to survive!
> 
> Anybody else here have plans for retirement? I guess that question would be for those "mature people over 50"


 
I'm not allowed to retire YES DEAR won't let me.
On a slightly more serious note I have too 65 before retireing and I doubt if I will stop working then. It does help to keep the mind working and you know the old saying. If you don't use it, you loose it. I do not suffer from any physical issues (other than looking 90, bald, and a little over weight) so antisipate riding for meany years to come.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Another hot day in AZ. The horses are doing fine w/it, though. They don't even have sweat marks on them, & they used to in CA. Had to chase Open range cows (3) & 1 calf off the property last night-they did empty the dogs water bucket before we saw them-we have the horse troughs secured from them. Then we did the nightly dog run before securing them for the night.


 
Would that not be considered fare game and become a freezer pack. Or rustling, They still hang them high for that do they.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> After riding (when it's hot) I like to have a tomatoe-beer-quite refreshing & not too much alcohol-equal parts beer & juice, a little Worstershire sauce & usually some hot sauce-just a few drops, stir & enjoy. Other than that I sometimes mix a box wine w/lemon-lime soda-1/2 & 1/2, over ice cubes. But lots of water also in this very dry climate.


 
I will try the tomato beer mix. 
Try a mans drink. 50-50 dark beer and lemonade we call it a shandy. And in the local pub when I was young, you had to be a man to order it. The ribbing one got when the barman said in a very loud voice You want a what, a shandy. 

great on a hot day and does quench the thurst


----------



## Stan

Ripplewind said:


> Ugh, I'll just come here to complain about the heat. DX It's over 100 degrees out here, and everything is dry. The grass feels like walking on pencil shavings and the air is hot and heavy. No, I don't live in AZ, but it sure feels like it here! We are known for our humid weather where I live, but for the past few days it feels like I live in the desert. We need rain badly. The trees' leaves are starting to brown and everything is coated in a fine layer of dead plant dust. The heat is RECORD BREAKING and I would rather be stuck in a blizzard. I hate it whenever it is over 70 here (which is almost always), and suffering through THIS weather is almost as bad as Arizona three years ago. I digress.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm heading over to ride later today, once everything has cooled off. Any hints on heat-repelling clothing? Also, thanks for all of your replies to my question earlier. I feel so accepted here, even though I hardly ever post.
> 
> So yeah. Thanks for being a great community. <3


Ripplewind we talk about other subjects as well as retirement, it is just the topic of the moment. Every post you make, frequent or not, is read by us all, and in some cases commented on. Your input is important. I have no idea which age group you fit into but no matter, we all with a little luck, will go on to riding into the sunset at ripe old ages. The emphises is not on the ripe.
So from at this time, untill someone else puts there hand up, It's great to be able to respond to all those that are a little younger than myself.
Is there any one older than me.

Finally trek riding in NZ for the serious is exilerating and believe it or not meany riders are in there very late 60ies and 70ies. One of the ladies on the recient cattle drive is in her 70ies and going strong.
Keep on calling in ripplewind we love it.

And the weather at present is raining, windy, cold not riding weather, but I have noticed the storms etc going on in the States caused by the hot weather.


----------



## Blue

Cacowgirl said:


> After riding (when it's hot) I like to have a tomatoe-beer-quite refreshing & not too much alcohol-equal parts beer & juice, a little Worstershire sauce & usually some hot sauce-just a few drops, stir & enjoy. Other than that I sometimes mix a box wine w/lemon-lime soda-1/2 & 1/2, over ice cubes. But lots of water also in this very dry climate.


Hmmm... I've never tried the tomato/beer mix. But, I will have to try it with Snappy Tom. Sounds good and I will try that. Another refreshing adult beverage is good ol' sangria/Fresca.


----------



## outnabout

Cacowgirl said:


> After riding (when it's hot) I like to have a tomatoe-beer-quite refreshing & not too much alcohol-equal parts beer & juice, a little Worstershire sauce & usually some hot sauce-just a few drops, stir & enjoy. Other than that I sometimes mix a box wine w/lemon-lime soda-1/2 & 1/2, over ice cubes. But lots of water also in this very dry climate.


The tomato beer sounds interesting. Will have to try it!


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> I have plans to buy an RV and travel the US so be warned I will have names and addresses!
> I love the sound of the Gila Wilderness so be warned!
> 
> Seriously I am past retirement by three years now, I get bored with not having something to do.


Oh you must visit if you do come this way.
Forest Service

You may have to come find me where the wolf came from, though (last paragraph on page).


----------



## With Grace

hi all!

So the US heat wave has not made it to the PNW, that's for sure. Another wet drizzly day, wore a jacket to the barn. Kes did beautifully today, we had a really great workout. At the end I set the reins on her withers, hands at my side and used my seat to guide her in figure 8s around the arena, I was really thrilled that I am weighting my seat better, and that she's so responsive to it!

Since we are on the topic of beverages (my second favorite topic next to horses) I will say since I'm not a beer drinker, the tomato/ beer drink would do bad things to me. As a huge wine lover, the PNW is so perfect for me in that respect. We have some of the best wines in the world (no joke!) I'm positive I could even find something for those that dislike it. The ice wines are sweet and amazing with a little spritzer thrown in.

Susan - I love to see pics of Sophie! How do you not sit and stare at her all day long LOL!

outandabout - I have the idea of framing Kes's registration and hanging it along our family pic wall, and see if hubby notices...

Stan - been meaning to ask, how's that little lamb coming along?


----------



## outnabout

That link didn't work. ... just Google Gila Wilderness (not Gila monster; they live there too
)


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
hope you all are well


----------



## outnabout

Hi CW how are things going with you?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-I've had shandy's they are good, too. The laws here protecting the open range cattle are very strict. Even have to be careful getting them off the property-can only push them slowly-harassing/chasing fast is not allowed. The minute they saw us come out of the house-they started moving away, they are pretty wild for the most part, so we don't get too close. They will charge, one last night had quite a set of horns. There is a bull also-I usually ride w/a bell on my horse-just cause.


----------



## Foxhunter

outnabout said:


> Oh you must visit if you do come this way.
> Forest Service
> 
> You may have to come find me where the wolf came from, though (last paragraph on page).


There are so many remote and wild places - hard to find in the UK.

I would love to see places like this as well as deserts all have their own beauty.

One place I do want to see and I cannot recall where it is - is where there are the tall stone pillars where during one of the ice ages a dam of ice melted/gave way and the water caused the pillars to be left.

I saw a documentary on Nations Geo about it.

Montana, is another area. 
I have visited Kansas and Missouri briefly - what I saw was very flat.
I waited to catch a bus now, that _was_ an experience and a half and not one I would go out of my way to encounter again.


I want to go white water rafting again but on rougher water. 
By the time I organise it all I will have to have my nieces or nephew to chauffeur me but they are great kids and terrific fun. 
It will probably be my middle niece as she is the one with itchy feet for travelling


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

We had some terrible storms come through Friday night and lots of people and farms are still without power. Luckily, our house and the place I board Izzy didn't lose power. It is so hot and is supposed to stay in the high 90's and even 100 through next weekend. I don't know when I will be able to ride again.

I was on vacation all last week in Myrtle Beach, SC and it was the first time I was away from Izzy for 7 straight days. The BO takes great care of her but I usually stop by the farm on my way home from work and see her at least 4 days a week.

She refuses to stand in the shade...she stands in the full sun even in 100 degree heat. Silly horse.

When I went out there today, she was so happy to see me. She began pacing at the gate and whinnying really low and deep. She was soaking wet with sweat.

I let her out of her paddock to graze on clover under some shady trees and then she got a nice hose down. She loved that. I ran the water over her until she was completely cooled and then squeegeed ( is that how you spell it?). All the excess off of her and made her stay in the shade. There was a slight breeze and by the time I put her back in her paddock, she was cool to the touch all over.

But tomorrow, it is back to work for me and I have to work 7:00am- 5:00pm and can't get to the farm until after the hottest part of the day. I will worry all day. I need to remember she is an Argentinian Polo Pony that played in FL for over 15 years!!! I am bothered more by the heat than she is. 

I can't wait until this heat wave breaks....I hate it.


----------



## Blue

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-I've had shandy's they are good, too. The laws here protecting the open range cattle are very strict. Even have to be careful getting them off the property-can only push them slowly-harassing/chasing fast is not allowed. The minute they saw us come out of the house-they started moving away, they are pretty wild for the most part, so we don't get too close. They will charge, one last night had quite a set of horns. There is a bull also-I usually ride w/a bell on my horse-just cause.


I'm curious, what does the bell do exactly?


----------



## Fahntasia

Good evening all, Happy Canada day to all the Canadians on the thread!

Does anyone know of a good transport company in Ontario or Quebec? Trying to get my mare hauled here asap and having trouble getting that done. If anyone can refer one it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-I've had shandy's they are good, too. The laws here protecting the open range cattle are very strict. Even have to be careful getting them off the property-can only push them slowly-harassing/chasing fast is not allowed. The minute they saw us come out of the house-they started moving away, they are pretty wild for the most part, so we don't get too close. They will charge, one last night had quite a set of horns. There is a bull also-I usually ride w/a bell on my horse-just cause.


Big Rifle, silencer, shovel, large hole, quick hands the remains in the hole. Evidence gone, no witness. We will all come for the BBQ and this forum in on it equals silence. My miss spent youth is showing. They don't call Dargaville the wild west for nothing.


----------



## Stan

O/K blame With Grace for she asked about the lamb
I think I have got the sequence right
Mother and daughter. The ball belongs to Stella
Dad AKA(rambo)
Lamb and she is lucky being a ewe lamb she does not get to the BBQ. Notice the short tail, bred like that. Not cut off, I am not that cruel.

Finally Stella and the wound on her leg It seems to have become infected so now we start with garlic in her food as an antibiotic manuka honey on the wound and the vet in a couple of days. Not life threatening but I think there may be a foriegn body in the leg so she will need sedating before we start prodding. I know she loves me, but a playful kick will hurt.:lol:


----------



## With Grace

OH MY GOSH that lamb, she's too adorable! Thanks for the pics, I love the white body and black head!

Poor Stella, hope it isn't infected but it looks quite painful.


----------



## Country Woman

outnabout said:


> Hi CW how are things going with you?


I am well thank you just settled in our new home


----------



## Country Woman

Awe poor Stella 
I hope she heals


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> Good evening all, Happy Canada day to all the Canadians on the thread!
> 
> Does anyone know of a good transport company in Ontario or Quebec? Trying to get my mare hauled here asap and having trouble getting that done. If anyone can refer one it would be much appreciated.


Best of luck in getting your mare home...wish I knew of a hauler for you but I only know of the one we used to bring Kes across the state.

Can't wait to hear more about her and some more pics!


----------



## Country Woman

best of luck everyone


----------



## Cacowgirl

Blue-the bell is just a warning noise, so critters don't startle -don't need that-the ground is hard & there are lots of rocks. 
Stan-hope Stella's leg heals quickly.
Corgi-My horses stand in the sun a lot, too,but there is shade ,so it's their choice.
CW-did you move very far?
So, good morning to all, the sun will be up soon & more heat is on the way. Had a crisp, crunchy salad for dinner last night-too hot to cook.


----------



## dee

Morning all! Lots of drama at our house, lately. Older daughter went with us on vacation. She and her hubby set off on their own when we headed home. They had a grand time - went to the petrified forest, the grand canyon, Arches National Park and Canyonlands. 

They were eating at a truck stop outside of Moab, Utah when they looked up in time to see a semi truck sideswipe their camper. They weren't close enough to get a tag number, and the trailer didn't have any markings on it that they could see. Damage appeared to be fairly minimal - their awning was what got hit, and it was bent up pretty badly. They filled out the accident report and went on their merry way, figuring to repair the awning when they got back home.

They were parked at a Walmart in Grand Junction, Colorado. They had just installed a new house battery, as theirs had a couple of dry cells, rendering it useless. Daughter was inside, making sure that the fridge came on (it did.) She waited a few more minutes to make sure the fridge was operating normally (cooling off - and it was), when her hubby started screaming at her from outside to get out of the trailer. Seems it caught fire (possibly due to damage to the electrical system from the hit by the semi).

The trailer was a total loss. Worse, daughter has Lupus, and all of her meds were in the trailer. If her insurance company won't cut her any slack, they'll have to refill her perscriptions at their own expense (they had just refilled them before they left for vacation.) The estimated monthly cost of daughter's meds is in the neighborhood of $3,000 - $3,500.

Being my daughter, she decided to make the best of a bad situation. They went to the Royal Gorge before heading back home. They should be home sometime this afternoon.

To add to the drama, younger daughter's husband's kids (who live with us) have been visiting their mother for the last couple of weeks. They'be been complaining of being bored and wanting to come home. However, it seems that she has suddenly decided to try to keep the kids (after years of saying she doesn't want them because they "cramp her style"). Now we have to go through the hassle required to force her to return the kids. We know where they are - it's just getting her to let them come home that's the problem. Just more drama. I could sure use some boredom!


----------



## Ladytrails

Dee, God love you all, you do have the drama for sure! That is too bad. As far as daughter's insurance goes, I think under the circumstances the insurance company can make an exception. Have her pursue with the Medical Director of the insurance company, and use language like "complaint" and "grievance" or "appeal" -- that gets their attention and they are required to follow-up. Also, there is the State Insurance Commission to which she can file a complaint if she doesn't get what she needs from the insurance company. That takes a bit longer to get results but it's good to know, especially if she has to pay out of pocket to get the drugs refilled, maybe they will reimburse her if they change their mind about the appeal. 

Cacowgirl, I can't imagine dealing with free range animals wandering over my property. I think I like the advice from Stan - here in the midwest it usually applies to coyotes and dog packs - shoot, shovel, and shut up. 

Artemis, it was good to read the re-intro. I'd forgotten about your new horse and cow horse games....I've dabbled in cowhorse clinics with my TWH mare and my young QH gelding. I love it... It's the perfect challenge of being able to read the cattle and skill in moving the horse just so...and encouraging the horse to be brave and problem-solving. I really enjoy it! We need pictures!

This week is my birthday week and I've taken a week of vacation from work. Plan to get the house organized and get caught up on the garden. DH has been an outstanding gardener this year, despite being slowed down with his medical issues, and we are running over with green beans. I picked about 2 dozen ears of sweet corn yesterday, plus approximately 15 gallons of green beans of 3 different varieties - blue lake, 'contender', and 'Roma". Today I'll try to snap and freeze them. On Wed-Thursday there's an annual Amish auction about 1 1/2 hours from here, in Jamesport, Missouri. They hold it every year for funding their Amish school. Needless to say, it's a huge crowd with Amish from all over the US attending, plus all us horsie types who the Amish call "the English". I have my taste buds set to buy a nice Meadowbrook cart, if they have one. DH says I need to sell the 2 carts I have, first, to have the $ to spend on the new one....so I have those on a Facebook horse & tack group. We shall see. Not sure what my strategy should be on this. Stan would say that I am "she who must be obeyed" in my family and that is that. Not sure if that will work here.... Otherwise, we'll just have to be very, very good and see if birthday week gets me some special treatment! LOL

We let the old man PC out to his pasture yesterday, as he is doing fine after his mild colic scare. He's on electrolytes and a jolt of table salt to keep him thirsty. He's one tough old rascal! 

It's high 90's to 100 here this week, so riding is going to be early AM tomorrow and the 4th. We missed the nice rain that fell all around us on Saturday night, so our pastures are crunchy and I swear we'll have to take care not to get a horse leg caught in the cracks in the soil.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning all Dee I hope your daughter gets her medication paid for 
and I pray that it goes well with the other kids


----------



## Susan Crumrine

OK....let's see if I remember everyone.

Dee: It sounds like your daughter and family are lucky they were not injured or worse. I hope everything else works itself out quickly.

Artemis: Congratulations and I love those kinds of events myself! I am looking forward to hearing about your progress.
Ladytrails: Happy birthday week to you!! Don't do anything I wouldn't do. I am glad the old man has recovered from the earlier scare.

Caco: Sounds like some good old defense of the homestead is in order.

I haven't done any riding it's too dang hot today. I joined that Pinterest and saw something cool. I had to try so here you go..

These are all won by my daughter or I on horses trained by me and they were in the closet. I saw the ribbons in a jar and thought it was cool, so I also hung up all the others..


----------



## With Grace

Wow Dee what a crazy thing to have happened to your daughter, that is a lot of drama! If the med insurance won't help cover her meds, perhaps the camper insurance will since it was lost in the accident? Hope that works out ok for her...and that getting the kids back home goes smoothly without incident.

Ladytrails - happy birthday week! Hope your new cart dreams come true! Glad to hear PC is doing well and back out to pasture.

Susan - love the ribbon display, so much fun to see!

Well its gloomy out again today, they say summer is coming by next week so fingers crossed. Woke up this morning with my arthritis flaring up, so won't be riding today. Will go and lunge her today and most likely tomorrow, and perhaps my trainer can work her for me. But, my new show saddle is scheduled to arrive tomorrow afternoon, so am praying I feel good on Wednesday and can go ride in it, it's so gorgeous and is going to look so good on her, I hope.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Big Rifle, silencer, shovel, large hole, quick hands the remains in the hole. Evidence gone, no witness. We will all come for the BBQ and this forum in on it equals silence. My miss spent youth is showing. They don't call Dargaville the wild west for nothing.


We call that SSS - shoot, shovel, shut up!


----------



## outnabout

Good morning all, just came in from taking care of the horses and running a few errands, grateful that the temps have cooled off slightly here. 

*Corgi*, so sorry to hear that you got caught up in that mess of a storm system on the east coast. The heat is bad enough without bad storms making things worse!

*Dee*, sorry to hear about the drama surge. Doesn't it seem that when there is drama, it is never just one issue, or small? Sigh. Courage!

*Foxhunter*, now that I am on my home computer, am able to send the correct link for the Gila Wilderness:

Gila National Forest - About the Forest

As I said, you will be able to find me where that wolf came from :wink:
The location you mentioned having seen on television could be Capitol Reef National Park in Utah.
I also plan on traveling the western states later. I know California well, but that is about it. 

*WGrace and Susan*, yes I love our new barn. The covered arena is adjacent to the outside one, and the barn is very nice for those that stall their horses. My mare is in a small pasture with four other mares and two weanling colts, two gates from the main area. My colt is in a fairly large paddock with another yearling colt until his pastern wound heals (see "Pastern wounds" thread in Horse Health if you are interested), then they will be turned out with a larger herd again. All of the women at the new place ride English and are very accomplished riders. The other morning a couple of them were in the outside arena on Clydesdales with the cows to desensitize their horses who had never been around cattle before. I joined them and we had a great time moving the cows around. They were telling me later how fun it was, and so I said that I could always use a new sorting partner! I am really enjoying having people to ride with, as at the old place I was the only boarder who rode (and really one of only 4 boarders) and it was a training barn so everyone there was always working.
Some pics of the new place... outside arena, covered arena (outside arena is directly behind), looking out to the paddocks/pens (outside arena on left in this photo). The pasture behind the outside arena is where we grow coastal.



Need to get on with a looooooong list of things to do today.


----------



## Hunter65

Ok wow. Where to begin. On our way back from Merritt now. It's a 3 hour drive and I have spent half of it reading this thread. So didn't win lotto but no one did so next Friday. Have to be Canadian to buy ticket. Fox hunter if you cross the pOnd you must come to Canada. Love the pictures Stan my dream it to go there. Just hoping to get home soon so I can go check hunters staPles. Dee so sorry about your daughter just glad no one was hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

With Grace - you aren't going to believe this. Daughter had contacted their automotive insurance company as soon as the fire was out. They said sure - the trailer was covered, as it was being towed by the truck. The agent told them to contact a certain tow company to have the trailer towed to a salvage yard. They were following the tow truck out to the salvage yard so they could sign off on the final paperwork when the agent call them back. Seems that _since they had disconnected the truck from the trailer when the fire broke out, it was no longer "in tow," and was *NOT* covered by their insurance after all!!!!!_

Guess they were supposed to let the brand new truck just burn, too. Go figure. Glad I don't have that insurance company!!!

At any rate, she and her hubby should be home this afternoon. I just spoke with her a few minutes ago, and they are both worn to a frazzle and ready to get home.


----------



## Hunter65

dee said:


> With Grace - you aren't going to believe this. Daughter had contacted their automotive insurance company as soon as the fire was out. They said sure - the trailer was covered, as it was being towed by the truck. The agent told them to contact a certain tow company to have the trailer towed to a salvage yard. They were following the tow truck out to the salvage yard so they could sign off on the final paperwork when the agent call them back. Seems that _since they had disconnected the truck from the trailer when the fire broke out, it was no longer "in tow," and was *NOT* covered by their insurance after all!!!!!_
> 
> Guess they were supposed to let the brand new truck just burn, too. Go figure. Glad I don't have that insurance company!!!
> 
> At any rate, she and her hubby should be home this afternoon. I just spoke with her a few minutes ago, and they are both worn to a frazzle and ready to get home.


WHAT! I would be fighting that one for sure. The truck was attached when the fire started. That's crazy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

dee said:


> With Grace - you aren't going to believe this. Daughter had contacted their automotive insurance company as soon as the fire was out. They said sure - the trailer was covered, as it was being towed by the truck. The agent told them to contact a certain tow company to have the trailer towed to a salvage yard. They were following the tow truck out to the salvage yard so they could sign off on the final paperwork when the agent call them back. Seems that _since they had disconnected the truck from the trailer when the fire broke out, it was no longer "in tow," and was *NOT* covered by their insurance after all!!!!!_
> 
> Guess they were supposed to let the brand new truck just burn, too. Go figure. Glad I don't have that insurance company!!!
> 
> At any rate, she and her hubby should be home this afternoon. I just spoke with her a few minutes ago, and they are both worn to a frazzle and ready to get home.



No way...I swear if there's a way to get out of paying, insurance companies will find a way out. Your daughter must be furious with them. I got my horse trailer insured right after I heard a similar story. Truck was pulling trailer, unloaded horses, back trailer into a spot and unhooked it from the truck. Trailer got backed into by an uninsured motorist, couldnt get horses home and auto insurer wouldnt cover it because it was no longer attached to the truck. 

So now their trailer is just a total loss and there's no recourse for them?


----------



## Hunter65

We have to have separate insurance for anything we pull. So we have horse trailer and boat trailer insurance. We have storage insurance on our travel trailer as it never moves from our property
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Insurance rules are crazy. Hope something can be done.


----------



## Foxhunter

dee said:


> With Grace - you aren't going to believe this. Daughter had contacted their automotive insurance company as soon as the fire was out. They said sure - the trailer was covered, as it was being towed by the truck. The agent told them to contact a certain tow company to have the trailer towed to a salvage yard. They were following the tow truck out to the salvage yard so they could sign off on the final paperwork when the agent call them back. Seems that _since they had disconnected the truck from the trailer when the fire broke out, it was no longer "in tow," and was *NOT* covered by their insurance after all!!!!!_
> 
> Guess they were supposed to let the brand new truck just burn, too. Go figure. Glad I don't have that insurance company!!!
> 
> At any rate, she and her hubby should be home this afternoon. I just spoke with her a few minutes ago, and they are both worn to a frazzle and ready to get home.


You have to play insurance companies at their own game.
When the fire broke out it *was* in tow. The truck was unhitched to save them money.

_PS I am sorry it all happened but at least both are alive._

I have had many dealings with claims one way and another and have found that if you are making a claim you admit liability - especially if animals are involved. 

Threaten the company with the ombudsman and carry it through


----------



## Blue

dee said:


> Seems that _since they had disconnected the truck from the trailer when the fire broke out, it was no longer "in tow," and was *NOT* covered by their insurance after all!!!!!_
> 
> Guess they were supposed to let the brand new truck just burn, too. Go figure. Glad I don't have that insurance company!!!


Wow! But it was "in tow" when the fire started! That would be my argument. Yeah. I'd be fighting that one big time.


----------



## Foxhunter

I learned about insurance claims many years ago!
A friend of mine was lungeing her grey horse in the field. He took off, jumped a large hedge into the road causing a car to swerve and hit a telegraph pole. Luckily only the car was harmed.
Her father leant the people a car whilst theirs was repaired and put in an insurance claim.
He denied liability so the insurance refused to pay saying it was "An act of God" and horses did such things.

The father was well out of pocket. 

About three years later friend was lungeing a different grey horse when he did the same - different car but same pole! I filled in the claim, admitted liability and they paid up.

More years passed and friend had three horses loaded ready for a show. Luckily as she went back to close the gate she noticed smoke and went to check. The roof of the stable was on fire.
Had she not seen three of her other horses would have perished. 
She let them free before calling the fire brigade. By the time they got there the roof of one block was burnt out as were two stables filled with new hay.

When the claim came in she asked me to fill it in. I did so and asked how many bales of hay she had lost. She said not to bother with them as she had plenty (home grown) I claimed for the cost it would be if she bought it in. I also claimed for rugs she had lost, stating that they were her best show rugs and cost of replacement.
I arranged for the repair of the buildings and the insurance paid with no problem. 
The fire brigade thought the fire was started from a neighbours bonfire. (This was back when the UK had summers - with SUN!) but they were not certain.

I did recoup some of the losses from the first claim they refused to pay. I thought it only fair.


----------



## dee

Well, although the camper was new to them, it was far from new, and they didn't pay all that much for it, so they have decided to forget about the trailer. The stress of having to deal with the insurance company would just be too much for them at this time.

On a good note, daughter's medical insurance company granted her a hardship and allowed her to refill all her meds. She still had to pay the copays, but that beats the $3,500 she would have had to pay if she got all her meds at normal cost.

The stress really got to her hubby, though. He was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's disease, and had started a new med. Today, he broke out in a horrid rash. They stopped by the hospital on their way home. Seems it's a reaction to his Parkinson's med. They put him on a new med and some steroid cream for the rash. He should be feeling better in a few days, but righ now he feels like he has poison ivy all over his body, poor guy.


----------



## Hope7985

I am 44. I grew up around horses. We had work horses and a TN Walker. I tried hunter/jumper in my teens and had 3 horses during that time. I gave it up to marry and raise my daughter, trail rode a little here and there. My daughter is grown and my marriage ended so now I'm full throttle back to horses, lol. I've been working in the cutting horse business for about 6 years now. I've been working for a Nonpro that trains his own for about 3 years and worked for a pro trainer for the previous 3. I still help him, too. I did a little work with a reiner before that and I enjoyed it, also. I have 2 Quarter horses and take care of a wild pony, that's an experience let me say, lol. I may be adding 2 more to the herd, as well. At some point I may have to get a real job to afford this habit, but I'm trying to learn as much as I can for now. I am pretty obsessed with cutting. It's probably the most exciting and challenging thing I've ever done on a horse.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hello Hope! I love you avatar, posted that on my facebook wall last week...


----------



## corgi

Hi Hope...I was able to experience cutting on a Montana vacation at a cattle ranch. I understand the addiction! So much fun! Welcome!


----------



## Ladytrails

Dee, glad to hear the medical insurance company is working out something for your daughter. Only wish the car insurance company would do as well. I think the state insurance commissioner would be interested to hear about the deal of unhitching the trailer so that the truck didn't become a huge explosive device. When they feel better, maybe they can take this up again. Yikes...

Hope, welcome. I have heard that once you ride a good cutting horse, you are well and truly hooked. I hope you can enjoy it without having to get a 'real' job - my 'real' job leaves me little time for riding!!!

Susan, on my birthday, I'll take your advice not to do anything you wouldn't do. In fact, anything I do will probably be at only half the breakneck speed that you would do it, plus not nearly as precise! LOL! (Tip of the hat to you for your drill team precision and extreme trail challenge expertise!)


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Hope nice to see you


----------



## With Grace

Dee - I'm so glad to hear your daughter is getting some help for her medication loss, that's got to be a huge relief. Sorry her hubby is having a hard time from the stress though, hope he feels better soon.

Welcome Hope! I'll look forward to hearing more about your cutting stories, which I know nothing about but would love to know more.

Weather is clearing, I'm looking forward to having some good weather on the 4th for parties. Went to lunge Kes in the round pen, she wouldnt listen. Put her on a line, and she still wouldnt listen and she seemed worried. Finally I could hear some fireworks in the distance, and realized she was nervous and scared. Made her just walk in the line, then let her graze a bit before putting her in her stall. Worried how she'll be on the 4th though, wish I could be with her then.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Ladytrails, what a lovely thing to say..

With Grace: Morgan horses know everything that is around them, they are sensitive. You and Kes are going to have a bond you won't even believe!

Dee: that is good news about the insurance company.

Country woman...HI THERE....(waves at CW)..

I am off to work with Sophie on speed (canter departure) and precision (rate)...have a great day!


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* Hope7985, 

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our token male .. hehe.
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Texas 
Its our 2nd anniversary today. its a yucky day today
We got married July 3 2010


----------



## Country Woman

I am 48 August 25 I will be 49


----------



## Hunter65

Happy anniversary CW, too bad the sun wont come out for you BUT we are supposed to be getting a lot of sun starting tomorrow! YAY

Too bad I can't ride for a little while, while Hunter heals up.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Anniversary CW!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Happy Anniversary Country Woman...

Sophie is SLIDING when she stops now, (like the reiner's) because she is barefoot, we only get about 18 inches of skid marks, but she knows how to do it!!
Having such a blast on her. She sidepasses, pivots, has her leads.. and now has her sliding stop. She still has to relax more in the lope and slow down, but that will come as she gets better at balancing with me up there...Doing simple lead changes right now, but expect flying ones any day....
Did I mention I love my horsey?
SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Texas
> Its our 2nd anniversary today. its a yucky day today
> We got married July 3 2010


Have a nice anniversary CW and wishing you meany more . Is your husband going to get into riding.

On an other note. Texas gal I am feeling a little put down at the moment. I have she who must be obeyed, refering to me as, hurry up, thats on a good day. Dee thinks I am a mythical creature (good men and other mythical creatures) and you Texas Gal has refered to me as a token male. Where I come from, a token is a pittance one may offer for a product, or a service. It could even be considered an insult if offered for a product or service.
I, on the other hand (country song) think I am extreamly brave being the only male listed on the who's who list, and surviving, where I would have thought with the odd comment I have made would by now have been dealt to.

With that said I enjoy talking to all of you, even if the threat of a great mob of ladies and horses decend onto our place should the lottery be struck. But then If I struck the NZ lotto we may all pass in flight, you all heading south for the winter and me going north for the summer.

With that bit of dribble out of the way it is time to go to work. The only male in an office of women (ladies would be stretching it a little) and yes I also get in the poo at work being the only token male, mythical creature.

Just before I go I'll give Stella a kind word and check her leg. Figured I needed to get something about a horse in here some where.:lol:


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. Stan. Trust me, it is a term of endearment .. spoken in love.

You are our shining example of a man in an otherwise female-only cyber horse world thread!

*snicker, snort* ..


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Have a nice anniversary CW and wishing you meany more . Is your husband going to get into riding.
> 
> On an other note. Texas gal I am feeling a little put down at the moment. I have she who must be obeyed, refering to me as, hurry up, thats on a good day. Dee thinks I am a mythical creature (good men and other mythical creatures) and you Texas Gal has refered to me as a token male. Where I come from, a token is a pittance one may offer for a product, or a service. It could even be considered an insult if offered for a product or service.
> I, on the other hand (country song) think I am extreamly brave being the only male listed on the who's who list, and surviving, where I would have thought with the odd comment I have made would by now have been dealt to.
> 
> With that said I enjoy talking to all of you, even if the threat of a great mob of ladies and horses decend onto our place should the lottery be struck. But then If I struck the NZ lotto we may all pass in flight, you all heading south for the winter and me going north for the summer.
> 
> With that bit of dribble out of the way it is time to go to work. The only male in an office of women (ladies would be stretching it a little) and yes I also get in the poo at work being the only token male, mythical creature.
> 
> Just before I go I'll give Stella a kind word and check her leg. Figured I needed to get something about a horse in here some where.:lol:



Thank you Stan for the warm wishes 
no Marc is not getting into riding


----------



## Country Woman

thank you all for the warm wishes


----------



## Cacowgirl

We are getting a slight break from the heat today-feels so good! Went to town early,did some errands & brought some hay home-like to keep well-stocked. Found a neat book in the library-title-Kentucky Derby Dreams-The Making of Thouroughbred Champions-looks like a good read-I'll let you know after I've read it.

We're having a community party out here on Sat-I'll be making a big bunch of macaroni salad-should be a great day!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Cacowgirl 
Hope the weather cooperates for you this weekend


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well I guess we are going to have drill team practice..
It's 95 degrees here..
SIGH.
It's hard being a cowgirl.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

CW - hope you have wonderful Anniversary!

Susan - Sophie sounds amazing...any new videos? And I agree, Morgan's are sensitive creatures, if she seems upset I know something is definitely up. She even tells me when my trainer is coming out way before I can even see him across the field. She gives a soft little nicker, I wonder if she can hear his front door shut. Can't wait for the strong bond. We're definitely friends, and she can't take her eyes off me once I get to the barn. 

Stan - being a Token Male is quite a special label. If you'd like though, I bet we could come up with a new title for you and all vote on it:twisted:

Hunter - how's the boy's ear doing? Sending healing vibes your way!

Haven't been to the barn yet, been waiting all day for UPS to deliver my saddle. Am so very excited to see it!


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone 
hope you all are well 

With Grace I hope your new saddle comes soon. looking forward 
to seeing pictures.
Susan I hope its not too hot for you and Sophie
Hunter I hope your horse heals up


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW so any big plans for your anniversary????

Thanks all for the well wishes. It actually looks pretty good considering he has staples in his head. Hopefully they will come out on Saturday. I will check them tomorrow when I go out to the barn.

With Grace I like your thinking any ideas for a title for Stan. 

Oh and picts of the saddle are a must!

Stan this place would NOT be the same without you.


----------



## With Grace

So, my new saddle has arrived. It's so pretty, but, it was over oiled before it was shipped across the country...can I do anything to help it? The softer leather on the knee blocks are almost wet enough that I could puncture it with a my finger nail if I tried. I don't want to send it back, I love it...but I can't ride in it like this it will be ruined.  It wasn't inexpensive, though I got it used, its a Stubben Roxane in otherwise very good condition.


----------



## Blue

With Grace said:


> So, my new saddle has arrived. It's so pretty, but, it was over oiled before it was shipped across the country...can I do anything to help it? The softer leather on the knee blocks are almost wet enough that I could puncture it with a my finger nail if I tried. I don't want to send it back, I love it...but I can't ride in it like this it will be ruined.  It wasn't inexpensive, though I got it used, its a Stubben Roxane in otherwise very good condition.


Try sprinkling a little baby powder and then wiping off.


----------



## With Grace

Blue said:


> Try sprinkling a little baby powder and then wiping off.


ok, will give it a try thank you for the suggestion. It's a gorgeous saddle (it's my dream saddle, and hubby splurged on it for me knowing how important showing Kes is to me) Kes is going to love it, there isn't a hard spot on the whole saddle, the flocking is perfect, soft and no lumps.


----------



## Blue

I wanna see a picture!


----------



## With Grace

Blue said:


> I wanna see a picture!


OK....will go take one now, will look much better on the horse though:lol:


----------



## With Grace

Ok, lets see if this works...My new (to me) Stubben Sorry they are sideways, I own a junk camera and a junk laptop and the two combined don't really cooperate.


----------



## dee

But Stan, I DO believe in good men and other mythical creatures!


----------



## Blue

Verrry nice


----------



## Country Woman

wow With Grace very nice saddle


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Dang that's a nice saddle!! I think even I have heard of that brand...

Gosh we have 8 events to ride in July....

Parade friday, then a rodeo I will miss (going to NC).

Then a horse show, another rodeo...I can't even remember them all but I got a list..LOL

August 4th we are in another competition and Patsy and I are in every class.

I wish I could have Sophie ready, but don't want to rush her.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Blue, CW and Susan - it is my dream saddle, never thought I'd own something quite like it. I'm so excited to ride in it tomorrow and see how it looks on Kes. Apparently I am freaking out over nothing, and the ladies at the barn tell me the oil will soak in and the leather start to dry and I shouldn't worry too much. 

Susan your July sounds like a blast! Can't wait to hear how all your events go, andhopefully see some pics!


----------



## oobiedoo

Grace, Love your new saddle. Bet it'll feel just as good as it looks 

CW Happy anniversary! When you find someone and you share life's happiness together you are truly blessed.
Now to find that horse 

Susan, Where in NC are you going? It's hot and humid as well here now. Wish I had half your energy! You always look like you're having such a great time 

Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW so any big plans for your anniversary????
> 
> Thanks all for the well wishes. It actually looks pretty good considering he has staples in his head. Hopefully they will come out on Saturday. I will check them tomorrow when I go out to the barn.
> 
> With Grace I like your thinking any ideas for a title for Stan.
> 
> Oh and picts of the saddle are a must!
> 
> Stan this place would NOT be the same without you.


 
Oh dear, my experence tells me when two or more get together it's time to retreat to the corner, what have I started. I have a feeling what ever is coming may have me ducking and diving. No, it can not be as bad being a mythical creature. Aye Dee. With Grace, Hunter65 I have very thick skin and can still dance, Take your best shot. :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

dee said:


> But Stan, I DO believe in good men and other mythical creatures!


Unlike me who believes in good creatures and mythical men!


----------



## Stan

dee said:


> But Stan, I DO believe in good men and other mythical creatures!


 
But that, mythical creatures still pops up and causes me some concern Dee, but a good try at a save:lol:


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Unlike me who believes in good creatures and mythical men!


That gave me my laugh for the evening Thankyou Foxhunter. 
She who must be obeyed is now wondering what I am laughing at. I shall lock my computer just to add a little mystery to the laughter:twisted:


----------



## Stan

I LOVE MY JOB

This is even funnier when you realize it's real!

Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy. Bob is a 
commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana , he 
performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs.

Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister. She then sent it to radio 
station 103 .5 on FM dial in Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job 
experience contest.

Needless to say, she won. Read his letter below....

~Hi Sue,
Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had a 
bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling down lately at work, 
so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's
not so bad after all.

Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a 
few technicalities of my job. As you know, my office lies at the 
bottom of the sea. I wear a suit to the office. It's a wet suit. This 
time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is 
this: We have a diesel powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 
piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea. It heats it to a 
delightful temperature.. It then
pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped to the 
air hose.

Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times 
with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the bottom and start 
working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wet suit. 
This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a 
Jacuzzi. Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt 
started to itch.

So, of course, I scratched it. This only made things worse. Within a 
few seconds my *** started to burn. I pulled the hose out from my 
back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened. 
The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my 
suit. Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish 
couldn't stick to it, however, the crack of my *** was not as fortunate.

When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding 
the jellyfish into the crack of my ***. I informed the dive supervisor 
of my dilemma over the communicator. His instructions were unclear due 
to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing 
hysterically.

Needless to say, I aborted the dive. I was instructed to make three 
agonizing in-water decompression stops totalling thirty-five minutes 
before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. 
When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass 
helmet. 

As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter 
running down his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it 
on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire 
out, but I couldn't **** for two days because my *** was swollen shut..

So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much 
worse it would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your ***. Now 
repeat to yourself, 'I love my job, I love my job, I love my job.' 

Whenever you have a bad day, ask yourself, is this a jellyfish bad day?

May you NEVER have a jellyfish bad day! :lol:




Just to brighten your day


----------



## Stan

I seem to have hogged the thread at present so a quick one then gone for the evening

With Grace like the saddle and put the baby powder on the inside. Funny when breaking in a new saddle baby powder on the inside stops the saddle from squeaking, but does it quite a babys bum No. No matter how much powder one uses it still sqeakes or a sound like it.

CW my wife was riding a friends hores called patches. i came home one evening and there she was the most depressed animal I had ever seen. Now getting close to 38 plus years old. We worked on her and soon she held her head high and Roslyn began to enjoy her riding with her friends. As time went by and lots of dollars my interest in horses grew. One day I came home with Savannah the horse at the bottom of this page. Roslyn did not know it was happening. She did the riding but I brought the first horse. I gess what i am saying beware men who just look afer she who must be obeyed's horse. Marc may surprise you.:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

The true ones are the best!

I had a bad day at the office yesterday, for a start it was raining hard. This is getting very monotonous, I just wish that those that are being roasted alive would swap some of this heavenly rain for a few days glance at the sun. 
My car needed taxing, I had a garage bill to pay, and them my freezer decided to pack up, The part needed is obsolete (5 years old) so yet more expense. 
The new one arrived, and we had to remove the old. 
Not a lot of room for manoeuvring large chest freezer out of the utility room, all food emptied, first move little freezer, also empty, into kitchen, pull other around, have to take that into kitchen then stand on its side to get it out the door. 
That done of course the area where it once stood, needs a scrubbing. I did find £3. 27p in coins, my favourite hammer, goodness knows how much paper and plenty of spiders are now homeless. 

I have been blasting out the stables, power washing them all, I was in the little barn and had forgotten (as I do every year) that one stable door is a tad lower than the aisle so all the water gathers in that. I sweep it out and it runs towards the very ineffective drain, if I try to sweep it out the door it goes back into the stable so, I gave up and decided I would finish blasting the aisle when Em was here so she can stand in the door with broom, directing the water out the main door. 
Today we will straw all the stables up. Lovely clean deep beds ready for the mob to mess up as soon as they get inside.

Oh, I went to the chiropodist yesterday and he reckons that he has been able to get the root of a hard corn out of the ball of my foot. Darn thing is a pain in the foot, right in the centre of the ball so when riding it is like standing on a red hot needle. Been there for years and despite being cut out and burnt with both liquid nitrogen and acid it returns within a week or two. 

Back to the grindstone, get the stables finished, if it stops raining I need to do some weeding in the garden, the weeds grow faster than the plants it seems. 

No peace for the wicked.


----------



## artemis72

Hi Susan!
Just wondering if you know of any team penning/ranch versatility events coming up in Ohio? I would love to go and see what it is all about 



Susan Crumrine said:


> OK....let's see if I remember everyone.
> 
> Dee: It sounds like your daughter and family are lucky they were not injured or worse. I hope everything else works itself out quickly.
> 
> Artemis: Congratulations and I love those kinds of events myself! I am looking forward to hearing about your progress.
> Ladytrails: Happy birthday week to you!! Don't do anything I wouldn't do. I am glad the old man has recovered from the earlier scare.
> 
> Caco: Sounds like some good old defense of the homestead is in order.
> 
> I haven't done any riding it's too dang hot today. I joined that Pinterest and saw something cool. I had to try so here you go..
> 
> These are all won by my daughter or I on horses trained by me and they were in the closet. I saw the ribbons in a jar and thought it was cool, so I also hung up all the others..


----------



## artemis72

With Grace,
Your new saddle is beautiful! I know exactly how you feel, my new Western saddle just arrived this week too....So excited but now I have to learn how to put the darn thing on....seems so much more complicated then my English saddle


----------



## Susan Crumrine

artemis72 said:


> Hi Susan!
> Just wondering if you know of any team penning/ranch versatility events coming up in Ohio? I would love to go and see what it is all about


There is a series called the "All Around horse Challenge" Patsy and I are in the running for...
Its at Faustman Ranch in Dayton on Saturday. You are welcome to share my umbrella and cooler...

OObie: I will be going to my hometown, New Bern, but also spending lots of time at Emerald Isle for sure.. 
it will be hard since I lost Daddy last year on August 14th...makes trips home kind of bittersweet.

Stan: Jellyfish in your butt crack> ROFL

Foxhunter: wanna come pressure wash our stables now? It is warm and sunny here..

Speaking of sunny, I have not mentioned this because I was hoping this issue would resolve itself, but...

Our CROPS are looking very, very bad. We need rain or we are going to lose the crops....

Please do a rain dance, or pray, or jingle, or whatever, for the farmer's....Thank You and Happy Fourth of JUly....


----------



## Hunter65

Susan we will send some of our rain your way. It finally looks like we may be getting summer. Sunshine for the next two weeks, may finally get out on a trail ride (after Hunter heals up).

Happy fourth of July to all our American neighbors!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW so any big plans for your anniversary????
> 
> Thanks all for the well wishes. It actually looks pretty good considering he has staples in his head. Hopefully they will come out on Saturday. I will check them tomorrow when I go out to the barn.
> 
> With Grace I like your thinking any ideas for a title for Stan.
> 
> Oh and picts of the saddle are a must!
> 
> Stan this place would NOT be the same without you.


Since we just moved we spent a quiet day at home
I made weinersnizetle, broccoli with cheese, mashed potatoes, 
and black forest cake for desert


----------



## Country Woman

oobiedoo said:


> Grace, Love your new saddle. Bet it'll feel just as good as it looks
> 
> CW Happy anniversary! When you find someone and you share life's happiness together you are truly blessed.
> Now to find that horse
> 
> Susan, Where in NC are you going? It's hot and humid as well here now. Wish I had half your energy! You always look like you're having such a great time
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th.



after we get more settled we are looking for a lesson barn


----------



## Country Woman

Happy 4th of July to all my American friends 
hope you have a fun and safe day


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW I am going to barn after work if you wanna stop by. I have your money and the book still. I'll be there around 5 probably til 7.


----------



## Country Woman

we found Annabelle 

 Appy for sale/lease


----------



## Country Woman

sure I think I can


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> we found Annabelle
> 
> Appy for sale/lease



What a load of hooey. I wonder where they had her hiding when you went down the last time?


----------



## Country Woman

probably where no one can see


----------



## Country Woman

well I just feel sorry for her 
she is a good horse 
but not for me


----------



## corgi

Happy 4th of July! 

Heading to the farm in a little bit to hose down my silly horse that refuses to seek out shade. We have another stretch of 100 degree days ahead of us and I am sure she will be drenched in sweat when I get out there.

I hose her off until the water that comes off of her is cool....squeegee the excess water off of her, and make her stand in the shade until she is cool to the touch. Then I turn her back out.

Rinse and repeat for the next 5 days.

How much longer to Autumn?????

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Country Woman

we need our summer first lol


----------



## Hunter65

Hahahaha noone is ever happy eh? Here we are praying for some warmth and sunshine and you guys are hogging it all. lol We are just finally starting to get some summer weather, hopefully it will stick around for a while.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Corgi: Us too...
Country Woman, the people who own Anabel are less than honest. I am glad you aren't dealing with them anymore....and can I come have dinner?

Here is a video of Sophie and I today. We are just working on lope. I am not asking for headset or rate, just letting her learn to balance me on her back..

She did better stopping yesterday, she was a litte hoppy and didn't get on her butt as well today. she will get it....


----------



## texasgal

Happy 4Th! DH and I went for a little motorcycle ride this am .. just picking up the house now watching Cesar Milan ..


----------



## Foxhunter

*Susan *think I am a numpty? I have been reading and hearing about the 'warmth' so I will decline your kind offer!

*CW * You are well out of that one. Never heard such tosh as she needs time to bond with you. They need someone to pay them to do their work.

*Texasgal* I know that in Texas everything is meant to be bigger but, you must be seriously strong to pick up any house (other than a dolls house) 
If you are representing the USA in the Olympics, weight lifting or is it putting the shot please let me know and come stay for a couple of days!


----------



## Country Woman

yes I feel sorry for the horse, the way she is being treated 
but I am very happy to out of there


----------



## Country Woman

I going to start looking for another horse


----------



## Stan

CW you will find your horse And the best one to look at is the one that chooses you. By that I mean an animal with a few years on it has savy and can read humans and has developed its own preference. While we are looking for certian traits in the horse so it can perform in the sport we are interested in the first port of call is the eye of the horse. 

if you establish it has a soft kind eye, what has it been used for, and is that what you want the horse for. I say this because it is a creature of habit and it's training may be well of the mark for what you want.

Oh, and while you are looking at the horse it is also checking you out. your eyes first then your body language and it can read that to a fine degree and will act upon what it sees and senses.

My first horse Savannah was mine right from the first meeting. But having to change did me no favours. Stella came from a riding/treking company. 7 years old, was aloof, well schooled, but heard bound and used to following other horses but also an lead mare.

She has a kind eye but did not bond to me at all. That was because she had had to many riders. He attitude was walk turn get home and get the rider off. My work was cut out for me. Another factor in her behaviour was as all horses she could read my inner being. She new my emotions were still with Savannah and she reacted to it by remaing at arms length.

A horse will only bond around 3 times then its emotional wellbeing gets screwed up. A little like us. It is a herd animal they bond to each other and when we are the only other animal in its life it bonds to us.

Stella gave me all sorts of issues to deal with and on ocassion still does and I know she is tring it on because now and again her guard comes down and she will show me what she really can do.

A friend of mine with 50 years of experence said to me on the very first trek I took Stella on. 
You have a good horse, Don't let any one else ride her for a couple of years. 
Stella has come forward in leeps and bounds and I along with her. Only I ride her, she reacts different to women than men, but I am winning. I did not start winning with her untill I let Savannah go, and opened myself to Stella. They know if your emotions are some where else.

No it is not a lot of bull, meany a horse has been ruined by to meany owners that don't spend the time required with the horse and move it on because it is acting up. And men, even though we don't admit it, get attached to our horses. Hell some of us even like our wifes. :lol: 

I once said to a friend of mine. I did not have an intermit relationship with my wife untill we were married, Did You?, he responded. Dont know, what is her maiden name. Kiwi sence of humour.:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

thanks for the kind words Stan


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> CW you will find your horse And the best one to look at is the one that chooses you. By that I mean an animal with a few years on it has savy and can read humans and has developed its own preference. While we are looking for certian traits in the horse so it can perform in the sport we are interested in the first port of call is the eye of the horse.
> 
> if you establish it has a soft kind eye, what has it been used for, and is that what you want the horse for. I say this because it is a creature of habit and it's training may be well of the mark for what you want.
> 
> Oh, and while you are looking at the horse it is also checking you out. your eyes first then your body language and it can read that to a fine degree and will act upon what it sees and senses.
> 
> My first horse Savannah was mine right from the first meeting. But having to change did me no favours. Stella came from a riding/treking company. 7 years old, was aloof, well schooled, but heard bound and used to following other horses but also an lead mare.
> 
> She has a kind eye but did not bond to me at all. That was because she had had to many riders. He attitude was walk turn get home and get the rider off. My work was cut out for me. Another factor in her behaviour was as all horses she could read my inner being. She new my emotions were still with Savannah and she reacted to it by remaing at arms length.
> 
> A horse will only bond around 3 times then its emotional wellbeing gets screwed up. A little like us. It is a herd animal they bond to each other and when we are the only other animal in its life it bonds to us.
> 
> Stella gave me all sorts of issues to deal with and on ocassion still does and I know she is tring it on because now and again her guard comes down and she will show me what she really can do.
> 
> A friend of mine with 50 years of experence said to me on the very first trek I took Stella on.
> You have a good horse, Don't let any one else ride her for a couple of years.
> Stella has come forward in leeps and bounds and I along with her. Only I ride her, she reacts different to women than men, but I am winning. I did not start winning with her untill I let Savannah go, and opened myself to Stella. They know if your emotions are some where else.
> 
> No it is not a lot of bull, meany a horse has been ruined by to meany owners that don't spend the time required with the horse and move it on because it is acting up. And men, even though we don't admit it, get attached to our horses. Hell some of us even like our wifes. :lol:
> 
> I once said to a friend of mine. I did not have an intermit relationship with my wife untill we were married, Did You?, he responded. Dont know, what is her maiden name. Kiwi sence of humour.:shock:



Very well put Stan, although having met Belle I believe that these people were just screwing with CW. I had her lunging in the arena and listening to me and sat on her in the space of half an hour. I saw none of what these people were claiming. I really wish we had a horse to lease at our barn cus she wouldn't get screwed around there.

Trying for the 30 million lottery tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## outnabout

Hi everyone, and Happy 4th to all of you in the U.S.!
Not doing anything special today for the holiday, as I have volunteered to work the night shift at my PT hospital job tonight (big $$$!). Had a great full morning out at the barn. The new pup Sophie accompanied my mare and I on our third outing to the adjacent pastures. We just cut the hay Sunday so it is a dry & crunchy pasture. If only we could get about a week steady of rain. Trying not to think of how people will be shooting fireworks out in the country tonight, with all of the dryness about. 

Sophie got her first horse lesson today, one that I had been anticipating. As I was walking my mare back to put her away in her pasture, Sophie somehow got under her. She wasn't kicked at or injured, but it scared her so that she yelped a little, then ran away. She came back when I called her, and then went and waited for me to return under a shade tree at the gate. So congrats on passing your first, and hopefully only horse lesson, Sophie! Now I know that you understand to stay away from them since they can hurt you 

*Hunter,* how is the pony ear coming along? 
*Grace,* what a gorgeous saddle! Can't wait to see it on your mare.
*Susan*! Sophie looks great! On video I saw at least one good solid stop, and she is loping off! And she does sliding stops? Woohoo!
*Hope*, welcome. I'm around cutting horses and cutting training/practice a lot, too. I've never done cutting but do play with cows in sorting, and love a cutting horse to ride, as in my mare. 
*CWoman*, happy anniversary!
*Stan*, I have printed a copy of the jellyfish day at work to share with those at my PT job who think they work too hard :twisted: ROFL!

I'm off to a nice long nap so I'll be ready for work tonight, hoping it won't be a jellyfish night LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Very well put Stan, although having met Belle I believe that these people were just screwing with CW. I had her lunging in the arena and listening to me and sat on her in the space of half an hour. I saw none of what these people were claiming. I really wish we had a horse to lease at our barn cus she wouldn't get screwed around there.
> 
> Trying for the 30 million lottery tonight, wish me luck!


I guess because I have a disability they screwed with me


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I guess because I have a disability they screwed with me


Grrr which makes me even madder, but the other girl was taken advantage of as well.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

out and about:

Yesterday she did two baby slides...the marks were about 18 inches..
I don't know why she was stiff legged today...but I am not one to drill my horse...
she will get it!! I am super happy...we haven't done much lope at all...


----------



## Foxhunter

My reply to the advert for Bella

Appy for sale/lease

In reply to your advertisement.

If I came to see this mare does that mean I would not be able to ride her to see if I like her?

So, how many visits would I have to do before you thought we had bonded and would I have to pay you to come and visit her?

Seems you want your cake and eat it too.


----------



## With Grace

Susan - loved your video, Sophie moves really nicely, you sure you don't want her to be a dressage horse?:wink: The arena you ride is is drool worthy, it's about double the size of the one at our barn. Get three horse in there and it gets crowded quickly.

CW - that ad for Belle is just ridiculous. Come groom, lunge, clean my horses stall. That's not a lease, that's taking advantage of people. I pay a girl at my barn to do those things with Kes when I go out of town, AND she even gets to ride her... grr, am getting mad all over again at how you were treated!

outanabout - Thanks! I rode in it this morning, it was well worth the money, it is so comfy, put my legs in perfect position, and Kes did better in it than any saddle I've put on her. Pics below of her with the new saddle, please ignore the fact that I have a dressage bridle on her, my hands weren't strong enough this morning to change bits to my hunter bridle, so I just went ahead with the mismatched set. 

Hunter - fingers crossed for that 30 million!!

Fox - Pressure washing the barn sounds so rewarding, ours could use it for sure. Sorry about your foot, wow that sounds painful.


So I did ride this morning before the fireworks came out, and before it got too warm (FINALLY some sunny weather!) Kes did amazing, I was so thrilled. Hubby showed up to see me ride, so I quickly took advantage of him there and dismounted to go to the girls room. He decided to lead her to the outdoors while I was in there, where she stepped on his foot and broke his toe.:-( What's worse is that he had sandals on. I felt really bad, I know how much it hurts to get stepped on, especially with her shoes on. I've decided hubby needs a day of horsemanship training, so next week he will be coming to the barn with me for the day to learn the basics.


Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans! 

Pics of Kes with hubby in her new saddle before the "incident":


----------



## Foxhunter

I think that everyone on this list should email the Bells advert, pester them for messing with one of ours!

I am up late, just wasn't sleepy earlier then drank to much tea.

Susan it is always good when a horse - or anything you are trying to teach, catches on to what is wanted.



Grace - tell your hubby that after a while of being around horses your toes develop eyes! Cannot count the number of times my toes have been trampled.

Of to bed - oh, it stopped raining for a while late morning through to about 8 this evening. 
Can anyone tell me why weeds grow faster then the plants you wish to grow?

It is all coming along well. Poor seed production from many packets, three packets of beetroot and only one lot has come up. Slugs are thriving - I heard that putting porridge oats down kills them, they love the oats and eat them then the oats swell and kills them. At least it doesn't harm the birds.

Off to bed, night all and Happy Independence Day - or what is left of it.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Grace: Kes doesn't even look like the same horse...that saddle is so classy..
I love it.
Hey, where are the video's of you riding Kes?


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> Grace: Kes doesn't even look like the same horse...that saddle is so classy..
> I love it.
> Hey, where are the video's of you riding Kes?



I haven't been brave enough to post any yet...but next time hubby comes to the barn I'll have him video me.


----------



## Country Woman

this is another horse these people are trying to unload 

King for sale or lease - $600 (Cloverdale)


----------



## Country Woman

hey great idea Fox Hunter lol


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Very well put Stan, although having met Belle I believe that these people were just screwing with CW. I had her lunging in the arena and listening to me and sat on her in the space of half an hour. I saw none of what these people were claiming. I really wish we had a horse to lease at our barn cus she wouldn't get screwed around there.
> 
> Trying for the 30 million lottery tonight, wish me luck!


 
Good luck and I put cases of wine on ice


----------



## Country Woman

oh save some for me ok


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I haven't been brave enough to post any yet...but next time hubby comes to the barn I'll have him video me.


Next time he comes to the barn warn him horses will stand on toes just to annoy. They know what they are doing and if you look at them you can see the smile in their eye. Stella has a habit of curling her lip up just where the bit goes. Looks like she is sneering at you It does make one wonder if she is doing it on purpose. One of the photos i posted she was standing on my toe and enjoyed the experence, the horse that is, not me she is a big lump.

She seems to have settled down this week, but the proof will be on saturday when I start working her again. Its funny, I have my horse outside the lounge within ten yards of me and I only get to ride or work with her in the weekends. yet i read of others having thir horses in stables and getting to see them 3, 4 times a week Something is not right with the picture.


----------



## Stan

This how I catch stella do you think this method has any thing to do with her attitude towards me:wink:


----------



## texasgal

That picture stresses me out! lol


----------



## Foxhunter

Just a quick pop in. Finished creosoting the little barn so all done and dusted. Strawed up all the beds and am about to get the horses in as the sun is trying to smile and the horse flies are bad.

I Neem the horses to keep the flies away but no point when it has been so wet. 
Babs, an ex international polo pony prone to laminitis, and Copper, an 11 hand Welsh, are in the barn all night and have restricted grazing in the alley between two fields. They have been out about an hour and came back in so I know the flies are bad.

Of to collect some stuff from the village shop.

Love the picture Stan - I think is is a perfectly normal way for you to catch Stella.


----------



## Hunter65

Grace Kes looks great and love the new saddle. Oops on hubby toe... ouch!

Well went to the barn last night and Hunters ear looks awesome, staples come out saturday. Will take a picture when staples out. Alas the trip to the barn was not without mishap. I always park on the street opposite the driveway, well BO who is a bit of a scatterbrain backed into my car while backing out. I have half (suicide) doors and she hit the drivers side one. Just a scuff. So we thought, until I went to leave. Thank goodness CW came by as when I went to open the door it was stuck and when I did get it open it would not close. She knocked the whole thing out of alignment. So we had to tie drivers door shut through the sunroof using my old lunge line. Had to get a few groceries so CW waited in my car for me while I ran into the store. I had my computer in there and didn't want ot stolen. Sheesh now I gotta deal with insurance and get in my car Dukes of Hazard style.
On a positive note: Hunter is now cantering on the lunge line without dragging me all over the arena. Yay progress...


----------



## texasgal

Well, We're off in the morning to drive to Ark and pick up the horse(s) ..

The colt apparently blew up prior to branding and banged himself up .. dont' really know how bad, but probably just superficial .. poor baby .. then he'll be thrown in a trailer and hauled 10-12 hours..

Finalized arrangements for DHs horse to be dropped at a neighbors place so he'll have a safe place to acclimate and meet and be handled by DH.. Then he will be put in an 8 acre pasture not far from the house until we get our place do-able ..

It has been such a slooooooooooooooow process, but some day we will have the horses at home .. *sigh* .. Charm and I might both be too old to ride, but it will still be nice to see her out the back door ..

I'll take lots of pictures, and hopefully this trip is more productive than the last one ...


----------



## Country Woman

yes friends are there when you need them


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 Dukes if hazard style. That may be interesting to watch are you going to post a photo :shock: and is it as eye catching as me tackling Stella.

What I did not discribe was how. I hide behind a tree and as she walks past I clap. This gives her a fright and she jumps a little as she leaps forward. I antisapate her move and time my tackle just right.:wink:

No horses are hurt on landing as the ground is soggy and soft but I only perform that trick half yearly it takes that long for me to recover. 

hi ho, hi ho, its off to work I go. She who must be obeyed wants new horsey gear


----------



## Cacowgirl

Kes looks great in her new saddle.Sorry to hear your hubby got stepped on.

CW-that is just a crazy ad for a horse-they sure are taking advantage!

Hunter-when you rode Belle-how did the owners take that? Or did they know? Did she seem like a good ride? Or a problm horse, as they insinuate?

We had rain yesterday-really cooled things off, but the heat is back already. Planning an early morning ride tomorrow-3 of us going out-it's been over a month for all the horses-life has been busy!


----------



## Country Woman

Well I did have a good time, but it ended soon after I was bucked off
She is a good horse on the ground


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Well I did have a good time, but it ended soon after I was bucked off
> She is a good horse on the ground



Going by CW described to me I still think the buck was a combination of CW getting off and the saddle slipping, but I didn't see so I don't really know.


----------



## Hunter65

Nope no pictures, it ain't pretty lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter How is your car? 
What did hubby say? 
Pm me


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hey Hunter How is your car?
> What did hubby say?
> Pm me



Car is now in shop, hubby not impressed and we are ALL afraid that Megan is going to be flying airplanes one day. EEEEEEEK :shock:


----------



## Country Woman

I wish I had my camera lol


----------



## Country Woman

oh my Hunter really


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Went to the barn to lunge Kes this morning, I swear every horse owner was there! Was lucky to grab the round pen before anyone else and got her worked. She was a sassy thing, probably after listing to fireworks all night. 

Hubby's toe is probably not broken, he can walk on it ok, its just when he tries to move it...it's going to be pretty black and blue though!

Stan - doesnt everyone catch their horse that way?? I know anytime Kes isn't interested in being caught, all I have to do it lay in waiting in the tall grass, as she gets close I climb to the top rail of the fence and launch myself off it and towards her. Works every time and I think she's starting to respect me more. 

Hunter - so sorry about your car! So good that CW was there to help! When doing the Dukes of Hazzard move, be sure to slide all away across the top of the hood first, way easier than walking around to the door, especially when the law is after you.

Glad to hear those in the heat are getting some of our rain, and we are getting your sun. I finally got to break out my new prescription sunglasses to drive in, and WOW why did I not get some sooner, those road signs do actually say something!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Went to the barn to lunge Kes this morning, I swear every horse owner was there! Was lucky to grab the round pen before anyone else and got her worked. She was a sassy thing, probably after listing to fireworks all night.
> 
> Hubby's toe is probably not broken, he can walk on it ok, its just when he tries to move it...it's going to be pretty black and blue though!
> 
> Stan - doesnt everyone catch their horse that way?? I know anytime Kes isn't interested in being caught, all I have to do it lay in waiting in the tall grass, as she gets close I climb to the top rail of the fence and launch myself off it and towards her. Works every time and I think she's starting to respect me more.
> 
> Hunter - so sorry about your car! So good that CW was there to help! When doing the Dukes of Hazzard move, be sure to slide all away across the top of the hood first, way easier than walking around to the door, especially when the law is after you.
> 
> Glad to hear those in the heat are getting some of our rain, and *we are getting your sun*. I finally got to break out my new prescription sunglasses to drive in, and WOW why did I not get some sooner, those road signs do actually say something!


Its a wonderful thing isn't it! I forgot that the sky can actually be blue


----------



## Foxhunter

Reading of Hunters car accident reminded me of an incident I had.

Several liveries had gone out for a ride. There was plenty of room down the drive for vehicles to park but one owner would park head on to the garden wall which made turning awkward.

Whilst they were out I had a call from a woman who had moved into a small hill farm a couple of miles away. She had an elderly mare fallen into a ditch and was trapped upside down. She had only just moved and knew no one who could help her.
I grabbed ropes and jumped into my battered Land Rover. Now, this battered and trusted friend had a soft top to it and the back flap was down so this ruled out seeing from the rear mirror. The wing mirrors were covered in bird poop from where the Wagtails sat on the mirror fighting themselves and pooping on the glass so they were pretty useless.
I slammed into reverse and went smack into Graham's three day old car. 
As the LR was an ex-army vehicle for radio control the bumpers were different and protruded further than most, they did not cover the centre of the rear either.

I smashed in the back passenger door and the wing on the drivers side. 
The horse being more important, I drove off.

We got the mare out of the ditch and when I returned the liveries were all in the pub having lunch. I stopped and walked in apologising the the car owner about his car. He didn't believe me - nor did his wife! He thought I was pulling his leg. His wife went out to check and came in saying "She is telling the truth!"
There was no way I could have denied it was my vehicle that had done the damage because of the shape of the injuries.

It was decided that rather then claim from the insurance we would pay half each if it wasn't to much. He was at fault for parking where he had and he recognised it.
The quote wasn't to bad so he booked the car in at the garage.

The day it went in he came down to ride. He came up to me and said "I have some good news and some bad news."
"Give me the bad."
"The car is going to cost over £700 to repair."
I swore and said "It will have to come off the insurance. What's the good news?"
"Neither of us will have to pay."
Turns out he was taking it to the garage and was stopped at some traffic lights. A woman, having a terrible row with her husband, got into his car and reversed out their drive, across the road and straight into the car. She further damaged the passenger door, drivers door and front wing. 

A lucky escape.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all, hope everyone is doing great!

C.W: screw them, stupid is as stupid does. You will find your forever horse, trust me :wink:

Hunter: How is your poor babies ear!? that looked HORRIBLE! :shock:

Grace: congratulations on your new saddle, it is quite lovely!

Now on to my news: My mare is home at last WAHOO!!, she is STUNNING! pictures will folllow tomorrow. 3 YR old bay, with a blaze, Thoroughbred mare, registered, 16 HH still growing. What a DOLL, she's got quite the personality I love her already. I was a total stress ball for a week trying to get her down here from Fort Erie. But she's here and wow im just wowed by her.

My only problem is this, I hate her name and want to change it, if you guys have any ideas PLEASE feel free to wax poetic!


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations Fahntasia with your mare 

I am moving on 

I got a new halter for her but her owner said `` Her colors are pink, this was a blue one


----------



## Country Woman

what is her name


----------



## Ladytrails

DH proved again how much I am spoiled....He took me on 6 hours of road trip today, for a new horse cart. To him, he says it looks just like the one I sold except that this seat is a different color. (This one is lighter, smaller, and easier rear entry without having to climb over seats.) 

Foxhunter, the crashed car story is too funny! Hunter65, yours is not so funny. I am so sorry - it is such a pain to be without a car and aggravating when it is so preventable. 

Fahntasia, congrats on getting the new girl home! You must be soooo excited! Tell us her registered name, and her barn name, and more about her personality so we can suggest names. (I'm not very good at it but enjoy the challenge!) 

CW, I simply cannot believe that Kailie person. You are well out of that situation. I'm with Stan, too - if Marc hangs around and helps as much as he is, these horses will work their way into his heart. There might be 2 leases in your future!


----------



## Country Woman

yea there may be. fingers crossed


----------



## Fahntasia

Lady: thank you! Linden Bay is her registered name, Lindy is her barn name.

CW: thank you!

She is VERY curious, learns VERY quickly, still acts like a baby with alot of things like picking up her feet lol. I have had her at my barn for only 2 days, so we are still getting to know each other. I am horrible at picking out names, and cant seem to find one that does her justice....I've come up with:

Caprice
Aurora
Saphira
Nyx

They just don't hit the mark with her....she doesn't act flighty, she's got all 4 hooves on the ground, she spooked once and it was "OHMAHGAWD..yum grass" ****! She' will be super elegant when she grows into herself and I get a topline and more bum muscles on her. One of the prettiest mares I have seen, (nope not being biased ****!) I get this reaction from people: "OH WOW she's VERY pretty, what a pretty horse!"

I'll post some pics tomorrow, maybe that will help.


----------



## Country Woman

the owner of Belle is Michaela not Kailie


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Went to the barn to lunge Kes this morning, I swear every horse owner was there! Was lucky to grab the round pen before anyone else and got her worked. She was a sassy thing, probably after listing to fireworks all night.
> 
> Hubby's toe is probably not broken, he can walk on it ok, its just when he tries to move it...it's going to be pretty black and blue though!
> 
> Stan - doesnt everyone catch their horse that way?? I know anytime Kes isn't interested in being caught, all I have to do it lay in waiting in the tall grass, as she gets close I climb to the top rail of the fence and launch myself off it and towards her. Works every time and I think she's starting to respect me more.
> 
> Hunter - so sorry about your car! So good that CW was there to help! When doing the Dukes of Hazzard move, be sure to slide all away across the top of the hood first, way easier than walking around to the door, especially when the law is after you.
> 
> Glad to hear those in the heat are getting some of our rain, and we are getting your sun. I finally got to break out my new prescription sunglasses to drive in, and WOW why did I not get some sooner, those road signs do actually say something!


Launching your self off the fence, Has she ever side stepped (splat):shock:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Congratulations Fahntasia with your mare
> 
> I am moving on
> 
> I got a new halter for her but her owner said `` Her colors are pink, this was a blue one


The horse won't mind what colour the halter is. Stella has Black, Blue, Red. If she accepts the halter on her then thats her colour. Now remember what I wrote about men and horses. Roslyn had the interest and a loan horse, I, not been on a horse for 50 years, turned up with Savannah tb cross clydesdale. Huge. Marc may be secretly, slowely being hooked.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Fahntasia: That is awesome about your new horse, congratulations! I want pictures..

CW....I bet Marc will end up riding too, Bill does.

With Grace: sounds like you and Kes are going to be a force come showtime..

Hunter: OUCH! Sorry about your car.

I don't have much to add....getting ready to ride in the Air show parade tonight, in the 100 degree weather. Fun Fun...LOL


----------



## Hunter65

Cant wait to see picts fahntasia! Hunters ear is actually looking pretty good, I will post picts when they take staples out tomorrow.


----------



## jfmnyc

*Re-intro*

Time for a re-introduction (and please add me to the list)

I'm 36 (37 in October) and just got back into riding this year (after a trail ride in Aruba in March). I had about a year of English lessons when I was 13, but got bored of riding around the ring and stopped. Now I'm riding western and doing trails. I just leased a horse, a 16.2h quarter horse who used to be a police horse. I ride up in Putnam Valley, NY, but live in Manhattan. 

In addition to riding, I fly planes and hang gliders for fun (hence the avatar). 

I work in tech and am a bit of a gadget nut, and I've been playing with riding with my gopro, and GPS trail mapping app.

I just got back from a 4-day riding vacation in upstate New York. Here's a quick video from that trip: 




John


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone hope you all are well 
nice to see everyone again


----------



## Hunter65

jfmnyc said:


> Time for a re-introduction (and please add me to the list)
> 
> I'm 36 (37 in October) and just got back into riding this year (after a trail ride in Aruba in March). I had about a year of English lessons when I was 13, but got bored of riding around the ring and stopped. Now I'm riding western and doing trails. I just leased a horse, a 16.2h quarter horse who used to be a police horse. I ride up in Putnam Valley, NY, but live in Manhattan.
> 
> In addition to riding, I fly planes and hang gliders for fun (hence the avatar).
> 
> I work in tech and am a bit of a gadget nut, and I've been playing with riding with my gopro, and GPS trail mapping app.
> 
> I just got back from a 4-day riding vacation in upstate New York. Here's a quick video from that trip: Nice canter at Adventure Horse Riding in NYS (watch in HD) - YouTube
> 
> John


That looks like fun. OK so you are almost old enough to be in this group. I guess you can stay.


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> That looks like fun. OK so you are almost old enough to be in this group. I guess you can stay.


Oh goody Im no longer the baby of the group!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Fahntasia* Don't be in any rush to rename give it time and that might be a week or three, and something will just come to mind and suit.

Well, it has been a wet old day again - after one day when we saw the sun for a few hours, heavy rain forecast for later tonight and early tomorrow. 
Moan I might but the east side of the Uk is getting a months worth of rain in a day - listening to the radio there are floods and traffic accidents through the heavy rain.

Where is summer?

I had to bring some of the horses in today and the others stood at their gates looking thoroughly miserable so I relented and brought them all in. 
Funny how after they have eaten a bit of hay, they all lie down and push up the ZZZds. Must be nicer on a deep straw bed then out on the wet soggy ground.

Without a lie there is algae growing on the paths and tracks, that is how wet it has been - and is going to remain so.

Need to feed my face!


----------



## With Grace

John that looks so fun...you have some risky hobbies! Im one of those that likes to stay close to the ground, flying scares the heck out of me. 

Hows Trooper doing?


----------



## Country Woman

At least I am not the oldest either lol


----------



## Country Woman

going to have lunch soon


----------



## jfmnyc

With Grace said:


> John that looks so fun...you have some risky hobbies! Im one of those that likes to stay close to the ground, flying scares the heck out of me.
> 
> Hows Trooper doing?


I highly recommend taking a flying lesson - learning did wonders for me! (I used to be mildly afraid of flying)

Trooper is great! I rode him on last Friday and on the 4th of July (on both ends of my trip). I'm hoping to ride again early tomorrow because it's going to be a scorcher here. I'm going to take some video with the gopro if/when I ride him this weekend.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> That looks like fun. OK so you are almost old enough to be in this group. I guess you can stay.


Of course he can stay, another male, some one else for the ladies to direct their attention to. The ballance of power is changing, we men are going to get equality.

John, I'm interested in the camera how did you manage such a steady video.

Stan


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone


----------



## jfmnyc

Stan said:


> Of course he can stay, another male, some one else for the ladies to direct their attention to. The ballance of power is changing, we men are going to get equality.
> 
> John, I'm interested in the camera how did you manage such a steady video.
> 
> Stan


Lol - wish I had your sense of humor, Stan!

The camera is a GoPro HD Hero (not the new Hero2, although I just got one of those yesterday) - I mounted it to my helmet with the stick-on pad it includes. It's pretty amazing what a good job it does of taking smooth video, but part of the smoothness is undoubtedly because the mare I was on had a very smooth canter. Not sure if you can see, but at around 0:14, she broke down into a trot and the video got bouncier, then back into a canter a few seconds after and it was smoother. Of course I'd like to take credit and say it was due to my superior riding skill 

Check out my YouTube channel for some other video taken with the same camera. It's really pretty amazing what that little thing can do. (to which my college roommate would have replied "that's what she said")

John


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> At least I am not the oldest either lol


 
No CW, from what I can deduce I AM,:-( and by a country mile. But I don't mind being the elder statesman. :lol: At least I can lay claim to having more experience at saying yes dear than anyone else.:wink:


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> John that looks so fun...you have some risky hobbies! Im one of those that likes to stay close to the ground, flying scares the heck out of me.
> 
> Hows Trooper doing?


With Grace how do you call sitting on a horse that is 16 plus hands being close to the ground.:lol: You are lucky the seagulls aren't perched on your shoulder.

CW if you scan this reply. Put Marc on the thread, we will have him on a horse in no time. And playing his guitar. Talking about guitar's. If you google Roslyn and Stan Gilmour a vido clip placed on the net by the Whangarei country music club may come up. We did not know it was being shot at the time, Roslyn was the guest artist. Thats me wearing the black hat. Just so we did not get us confused. The guitar is a Taylor I brought in the USA a few years back. Great sound. However the video is poor quality sound so please dont judge us on the sound and you will notice I am not wearing tights, leggings, chafs or chaps. 

Hunter65 I think I have the right hunter if not its age that I blame. Staples coming out today that is great. Did the vet do a good job. Don't want scars.


----------



## Hunter65

Staples out tomorrow, so far it is looking great. His forelock will hide any scar which is a good thing, just so happy we never had to cut it off.


----------



## maisie

I have little aptitude for electronic thingies, but I finally got some pictures of me riding Dancer, my #1 lesson horse - 










She looks pretty good for 30 years old, huh? Twenty years now seems young to me.

I'm glad that Hunter still has two ears! 

Fahntasia, your new girl sounds like a sweetie.

CW, I keep feeling sorry for your old "lease" horse. :-( Those people really are idiots. I get to groom, bathe and hand graze the above whenever I want - for free or at least for the price of a lesson.


----------



## corgi

She looks great! There is a 32 year old gelding named Jerry at the place I board and he still does trails and I won open barrels on him at a fun show last October!

Most of the best lesson horses at the barn are almost 30. 

I agree! 20 seems young to me now!


----------



## outnabout

corgi said:


> She looks great! There is a 32 year old gelding named Jerry at the place I board and he still does trails and I won open barrels on him at a fun show last October!
> 
> Most of the best lesson horses at the barn are almost 30.
> 
> I agree! 20 seems young to me now!


Also agree! Maisie unfortunately I can't see. your picture now on my phone. But will look for it on home computer.
Does anyone here think about their horse's age and your own age and how that adds up to riding years? My yearling colt will be in his early 20's when I am too old to ride anymore, around 80. That is a long time!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
still horse less


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Good Evening Country Woman. 
Stan: you may be the oldest but you are by far one of the most wonderful story tellers ever! Love having you on here.
John...nope, I hate flying...count the minutes until I get on the ground.
No problem breaking colts, though...

Maisie: lovely picture...you both look very young.

We did ride in the parade. Patsy was a trooper. Her first ever parade and she was a cool cucumber.


----------



## With Grace

Stan- yes but all four hooves are on the ground, or at least one depending on the gait...far cry from 30000 feet above the ground....gulp.

Susan is that you in the first pic? Wow you are so pretty and Patsy too!

Maisie- you look great and so glad to see another dressage rider in action.

outanabout- youre so right, and i considered Kes age into my riding age...shes 13 im 38. Morgans show into their 20s so say another 10 years of showing together. Hubby is convinced Ill be looking for her replacement 5 years from now, little does he know shes mine for life and any new horse will be in addition to my girl.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan- yes but all four hooves are on the ground, or at least one depending on the gait...far cry from 30000 feet above the ground....gulp.
> 
> Susan is that you in the first pic? Wow you are so pretty and Patsy too!
> 
> Maisie- you look great and so glad to see another dressage rider in action.
> 
> outanabout- youre so right, and i considered Kes age into my riding age...shes 13 im 38. Morgans show into their 20s so say another 10 years of showing together. Hubby is convinced Ill be looking for her replacement 5 years from now, little does he know shes mine for life and any new horse will be in addition to my girl.


Now I am feeling a little sad. Stella is rising 9, I (on the other hand) another country song, am rising 64. I have 16 years left and maybe just a touch more, Stella will be in the pink. She like me is fit, and not suffering from any bone ailment but when I have to stop who will look after her.

With Grace, it does not matter how far you fall and whether or not you reach terminal speed. Its that sudden stop that does all the damage.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Susan Great photo, like the horses to Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Foxhunter

Three dairy farmers who were in the pub celebrating the win of their horse, were drunk enough to buy a hand glider. This was when hang gliding very first started.

It was decided that they would fly it the next day (Sunday)

Word got around about this venture so, most of the local hunting riders turned up to watch. 
Two of the farmers had been up early milking, so they had worn off the effects of the booze, the other, a very tall man (6'5") had stayed in bed having made other arrangements for his cows.

Being stone cold sober the two were chickening out of the idea. The other was still in a stupor and suffering and had nothing but enthusiasm for the flight.

It was decided to draw straws as to who went first and three blades of grass picked - offered to the tall he drew a long piece of grass. Immediately the holder said "You jammy devil, you get to go first." 
I saw that the other two pieces he dropped were equally as long.

The glider was easy to assemble. An experienced pilot was asked to check. The tall man, asked "How do you get up?"

Now, this was illogical to my thinking, my question would be "If I get up, how do I get down safely?"

He was told to just run down the hill, keeping the nose up and when the lft was felt to take feet off the ground and way you would go.
Simple, no problems, easy peasy. 

He ran down the hill, the _steep_ hill. The first six or eight strides were fine, then the strides got longer. A 6'5" man has a longer than average stride, going down a steep hill they got longer and longer, each one probably beating all long jump records!

Now, most other pilots were taking five or six strides and were up. 

There was a sudden gust of wind as he dropped the nose down, this knocked him sideways the wing hit the ground, the wind lifted the other and blew the whole kit and kabuddle over the side of a disused quarry.
No one moved - we all stood doubled over with laughter. This loudest laughter coming from his wife.

We did get to the edge of the quarry and saw a mangled mess with the venturer standing looking at the scrapes to his hands and knees.

The two other joint owners looked down and said "You've broken it!" and adding quietly "Thank God for that!" 

It took a long time for him to live that one down.


----------



## maisie

> Patsy was a trooper. Her first ever parade and she was a cool cucumber.


The expression on Patsy's face is funny - _"What now?"_

Up on a horse is about as high as I want to get. The 17+ hand warmbloods make me think of skyscrapers and parachutes. 

More tales from NZ and the UK!


----------



## pepsipop

Hi all. I am from South Africa. My daughter just started western riding after doing english for many years. I am not sure of everything in the western sport but it seems like loads of fun. She has been to 2 shows and come home overall champ of the day in both in 15-18 year olds. Now theres no stopping her I suppos. Where can I find out more on teaching of western patterns
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Pepsipop 
hope you have a good time 
good luck


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning-had a nice 2 hour ride yesterday morning-had to feed early so we could get it done before the heat set in. Tonight they will have an early dinner as there is a community BBQ to attend.


----------



## Country Woman

hope you have fun Cacowgirl


----------



## Stan

pepsipop said:


> Hi all. I am from South Africa. My daughter just started western riding after doing english for many years. I am not sure of everything in the western sport but it seems like loads of fun. She has been to 2 shows and come home overall champ of the day in both in 15-18 year olds. Now theres no stopping her I suppos. Where can I find out more on teaching of western patterns
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right here, there are many Ladies on this thread that are very talented in the art of horse riding and training, both english and western. You are aware, or have now been made aware, there is an age thing going on in this thread and I am most likely the only subscriber who has decleared their true age. There is also the issue of, if under 40, can you make coffee, because that is the job given to those under 40. You mentioned your daughter starting riding. Do you ride yourself. Welcome to this thread and dont worry about the coffee, i prefer tea and have found by the time it arrives its cold.:lol: So jump right on in and post we don't bite.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Stan

Susan, I see you lirking in the wings. Not fare how the system once loged on tells all who is watching. They are nice looking horses in your photos.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Nice to meet you Pepsi Pop...
Caco: you are a die hard like me...where there is a will, a horse gets rode. 
Stan: yes, you caught me, I lurk on here it takes me a couple of times reading the threads to catch up and then I still mess up sometimes and forget who is doing what.

today we went to the All around horse challenge. Trying to win that buckle.
When we left, to go home, the thermometer on the truck said 106 degrees....(in the sun)..

















First in extreme trail, ( I didn't hold her back this time. It was scary)
Second in the speed event ( figure 8 barrels)
Third in horsemanship
Third in Trail class. ( I am happy with her, she did much better than last time)

I too good care of her, don't worry. She stayed hydrated, and in the shade.
We were done by noon and only did four classes.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hi there Pepsi - welcome. 

Well we have had over 2" of rain since yesterday mid morning. It stopped at about 5 and so I let the horses out, but it is now raining again. 

I have a laminitic and small pony that have limited grazing so they run in the alley between two fields. I let them out and within 10 minutes of it starting to rain they had wandered back into the barn. says something because they are greedy.

I am soaked just mucking out the barns - well not mucking out because that is all under cover, just emptying the ATV and feeding the dogs. 
Rules with the dogs is that they eat outside but I have let my BC inside to gnaw on her pigs head. Poor old lady I clipped her short when it was hot and since then it has poured. She was in her usual place eating and shivering. 

Off to get a shower and change.


----------



## Stan

jfmnyc said:


> Lol - wish I had your sense of humor, Stan!
> 
> The camera is a GoPro HD Hero (not the new Hero2, although I just got one of those yesterday) - I mounted it to my helmet with the stick-on pad it includes. It's pretty amazing what a good job it does of taking smooth video, but part of the smoothness is undoubtedly because the mare I was on had a very smooth canter. Not sure if you can see, but at around 0:14, she broke down into a trot and the video got bouncier, then back into a canter a few seconds after and it was smoother. Of course I'd like to take credit and say it was due to my superior riding skill
> 
> Check out my YouTube channel for some other video taken with the same camera. It's really pretty amazing what that little thing can do. (to which my college roommate would have replied "that's what she said")
> 
> John


 

Nothing wrong with you sense of humour. Sometimes I think the suphisticated level of the comment goes behond the normal rhetoric of she who must be obeyed. Now that should have earned me a roasting.:twisted:

Your new camera. I am looking into buying one but, have you taken still photos? and if so are they distorted with the wide angle. I read, but am not sure, if changing the setting of the angle to 90 deg will take away the barrell effect or what we call fish eye and give a normal still photo.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Stan

Was the US lotto struck and is there a plane load of horsey folks heading my way.
I dispatched a sheep yesterday in antisipation of your arrival. I strung it up, then left she who must be obeyed to skn and clean, I will do the hard part dividing it into cuts of meat, but if you lot arrive we will spit roast it.
She who must be is not well this morning. I made her a coffee and alI she could manage is a grunt. No thankyou, not even a smile. I ambled outside to Stella she gave me that i'm outa here look. The sun is shining, no wind, I'm going fishing, never know, we may have fish with the spit roast, or for breakfast.


----------



## Country Woman

good for you Stan 
I love to go fishing too


----------



## Foxhunter

Susan, I love the umbrella or is it a parasol? 

We need it for the rain.

I treated myself to a Canon EOS D50 camera a while back. I love it but wish I was good at reading instructions because I would get a lot more out of it if I knew what all the buttons were for.

I hate having to read constructions before setting out to build something, much more fun to just get on and do it and find three spare parts! Makes life more interesting.

We moved some young Call Ducks from an enclosed pen to a bigger pen with a paddling pool - darn things would not go to bed. I was not happy with them as they kept scattering in all directions, as fast as I got some in the house, they turned around and ran back out. 

Now they are out there I will have to keep the gun ready in case crows or jackdaws come to take them. I do not see the point of 'decorative' ducks, which these are. No good for eggs and certainly not for meat. Em loves them so they stay and to be fair they fetch silly money at the auctions. 

*CW* Any nearer finding horses to lease? How is settling into your new home going? 

Going to get an early night, ready to start in the morning. I really must get some housework done and some laundry. I will be running out of dry things to wear if I do not do the latter. I hate using the drier and would rather dry outside but that is near impossible with the weather - and the hounds think it great sport to grab hold of anything on the rotary drier and swing around on it. Clothes pegs do not hold the weight of a Foxhound pup so I find clothes spread all over the orchard.

Night night all.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Susan, I love the umbrella or is it a parasol?
> 
> We need it for the rain.
> 
> I treated myself to a Canon EOS D50 camera a while back. I love it but wish I was good at reading instructions because I would get a lot more out of it if I knew what all the buttons were for.
> 
> I hate having to read constructions before setting out to build something, much more fun to just get on and do it and find three spare parts! Makes life more interesting.
> 
> We moved some young Call Ducks from an enclosed pen to a bigger pen with a paddling pool - darn things would not go to bed. I was not happy with them as they kept scattering in all directions, as fast as I got some in the house, they turned around and ran back out.
> 
> Now they are out there I will have to keep the gun ready in case crows or jackdaws come to take them. I do not see the point of 'decorative' ducks, which these are. No good for eggs and certainly not for meat. Em loves them so they stay and to be fair they fetch silly money at the auctions.
> 
> *CW* Any nearer finding horses to lease? How is settling into your new home going?
> 
> Going to get an early night, ready to start in the morning. I really must get some housework done and some laundry. I will be running out of dry things to wear if I do not do the latter. I hate using the drier and would rather dry outside but that is near impossible with the weather - and the hounds think it great sport to grab hold of anything on the rotary drier and swing around on it. Clothes pegs do not hold the weight of a Foxhound pup so I find clothes spread all over the orchard.
> 
> Night night all.


Foxhunter I use a cannon S5IS I brought when in the States Cost half what I would pay for it in NZ but getting a little dated now and to large to handle when on a horse.

However did you know, when god finished making Eve he also had 3 parts left over. Yep, its true, I have it on good authority, and he used those three extra parts to make Adam. :shock: Got to have got myself into trouble over that one.

I am sorry in advance to all of those I may have offended and to those I no doubt will, at some time in the future.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ hillarious!

Oh and yes that was me and Patsy in the parade picture...
Hamming it up. 

Foxhunter....laundry day always makes me think about becoming a nudist.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Was the US lotto struck and is there a plane load of horsey folks heading my way.
> I dispatched a sheep yesterday in antisipation of your arrival. I strung it up, then left she who must be obeyed to skn and clean, I will do the hard part dividing it into cuts of meat, but if you lot arrive we will spit roast it.
> She who must be is not well this morning. I made her a coffee and alI she could manage is a grunt. No thankyou, not even a smile. I ambled outside to Stella she gave me that i'm outa here look. The sun is shining, no wind, I'm going fishing, never know, we may have fish with the spit roast, or for breakfast.


Alas Stan I am sorry to say someone on the other side of the country won. But I am bound and determined to come there.


----------



## Hunter65

well Susan looks like you are having fun. Was invited on a trail ride today but today was Hunters staples out so no go for me. Everything looks great will post pict soon. Had to put stuff on the latest sarcoid so he will have another big sore. Will this ever end? 

Stan you are a riot and cant wait to come to see you and she who must be obeyed lol


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Alas Stan I am sorry to say someone on the other side of the country won. But I am bound and determined to come there.


Dosen't that just annoy you. Spend all that money on the ticket, get the plane orginsied and some one else wins. Happened to me last night as well so back to work on monday.


----------



## Stan

A couple of photos 
first is one of the paddock she was in and an open gate. That gate goes into the garden, she has opened it navigated her way past the green house, and via the trees, woodshed, to the back lawn.

Second photo, Stella standing by the garage enjoying the grass.

Some how she opened the gate into the garden and ate her way to the lawn. Now all of those strange things she had to pass before getting to the grass helps to convince me when she spooks at the imaginary horse devouring sparrow. She is playing with me.:-x


----------



## Hunter65

Well staples are out, now we shall see how the next and hopefully last sarcoid goes. It is a large area. Poor pony.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Stan hope you are ok
FoxHunter no luck with the horse lease 
Hunter your boys ear looks sore


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Stan hope you are ok
FoxHunter no luck with the horse lease 
Hunter your boys ear looks sore


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> well Susan looks like you are having fun. Was invited on a trail ride today but today was Hunters staples out so no go for me. Everything looks great will post pict soon. Had to put stuff on the latest sarcoid so he will have another big sore. Will this ever end?
> 
> Stan you are a riot and cant wait to come to see you and she who must be obeyed lol


Doors always open to any one heading to this neck of the woods.

The ear looks a little sore as I see CW had commented but there are good products on the market for such things.

Seems the thread is not moving as fast and a number of names are noted by there absence. Must be the hot weather in the US. I was given the oppertunity to steal a few of Dee's carrots. My sense of fair play kicked in, momentrally, and then I went for it. Not fast enough. Missed out. Sorry Dee, I know you would not steal my carrot, if offered the chance, would you.?


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> Seems the thread is not moving as fast and a number of names are noted by there absence. Must be the hot weather in the US. I was given the oppertunity to steal a few of Dee's carrots.


Yes it does seem to have slowed a little. Sorry Stan. Currently I'm doing more lurking than usual. Been a bad couple of weeks and it's nice to just "eavesdrop" on other's lives for a chuckle every now and then. As I'm new anyway I don't understand the carrot game. Perhaps you have the time to explain it to me? And Stan, when you refer to "she who must be obeyed" it took until your posting about the grumbly morning and coffee when I was sure she was your significant other and not the navigation system in your car! You are a wonderful story teller though and enjoy looking at pictures that you post. It's probably a very good thing that I don't live in your area. It's so beautiful that all I would ever do is what can be done from the back of a horse!


----------



## pepsipop

oh how you guys must enjoy the hot weather we are in winter and I am really freezing. The land is dry and baron. I dream of hot summer nights. Horses out in their blankies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I am looking at several stables for lessons


----------



## pepsipop

Stan that ear looks sore you should lob some comfry leaf paste on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Cacowgirl, we start early too for rides, 7:00 at the latest. I like to go out around 6, just as it is getting daylight.


----------



## pepsipop

outnabout. I love early rides. The morning air and breeze is so tantalizing. Its like a whoosh of heavens breath on my cheeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, the early morning rides are nice, but I do like them to have some breakfast in before starting,& the gals I ride with need to get ready also. So, 7 is about the earliest. The BBQ was great-helped w/the set-up & got so full there was no room left for the birthday cake & ice cream that came out shortly after the dinner. Someone even brought a Margarita machine!


----------



## pepsipop

sounds like you guys had a blast. We call a BBQ a braai. Most common thing we braai is wors (sausage made from minced beef)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

Stan said:


> Seems the thread is not moving as fast and a number of names are noted by there absence. Must be the hot weather in the US. I was given the oppertunity to steal a few of Dee's carrots. My sense of fair play kicked in, momentrally, and then I went for it. Not fast enough. Missed out. Sorry Dee, I know you would not steal my carrot, if offered the chance, would you.?


Stan - I am a notorious carrot thief, but I make a point of not stealing carrots from friends - especially after I found out we are told exactly who stole our carrots. However, I also wouldn't blame someone for trying to steal my carrots, it's all part of the fun!


----------



## Country Woman

I also enjoy early morning or evening rides


----------



## jfmnyc

*Hunter* - glad the staples are out, looks like it's healing well.
*Stan* - I will try to take some pics and post them so you can see what they look like. I'm sure it'll still be wide angle, since the lens is fixed. I'm very happy with the Hero2 - HD video quality is even better, and it's easier to use too.
*CW* - Good luck finding a lesson barn, I think that's a great path.

Glad so many of you seem to be able to ride early despite the heat! I had a good ride on Trooper yesterday, went exploring the trails further than I'd been before, and as usual he was perfectly behaved. I went again today and did some more exploring, unfortunately on the later part of the ride he got what seems to be a stone bruise or abscess in his right hind foot, so the poor guy is lame. I feel bad, but the barn owner says it's a fact of life on the rocky trails we have - I gave him a nice cool hose down, a big bag of carrots and we put the foot in epsom salts. He was nickering to me when I went to get more carrots, so I guess the pain can't be that bad... Hopefully he heals well/soon - the barn owner has lots of experience caring for such things, so I think he's in good hands.

In the mean time, I spent some time editing the footage from my vacation last week and here's what I came up with. I wore the new camera on my two rides this weekend, so I hope to have some of that to share sometime soon too.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Yes it does seem to have slowed a little. Sorry Stan. Currently I'm doing more lurking than usual. Been a bad couple of weeks and it's nice to just "eavesdrop" on other's lives for a chuckle every now and then. As I'm new anyway I don't understand the carrot game. Perhaps you have the time to explain it to me? And Stan, when you refer to "she who must be obeyed" it took until your posting about the grumbly morning and coffee when I was sure she was your significant other and not the navigation system in your car! You are a wonderful story teller though and enjoy looking at pictures that you post. It's probably a very good thing that I don't live in your area. It's so beautiful that all I would ever do is what can be done from the back of a horse!


Good to hear from you Blue and is that the colour you like, or do you oringinate from Australia, Blue is a common name given to folks when one can not remember their name, it is also a saying when making a mistake, made a bluie, and also, the polite name given a ticket for a traffic offence that is going to cost money Recieved a bluie. Or your mood at the moment. 

Talking about traffic tickets, ever noticed when reciving one, regardless of the amount stated on the Bluie, those of us with a little self control say thankyou to the cop handing out the ticket which is going to cost mega bucks. It is most annoying if it happens when one is towing the horse float. Not only does the ticket hurt the pocket so does towing the horse and of course when we get to our destination and the smile has gone, the reality of what we wanted to say to the cop has crept up on us the bloody horse decides to imulate our mood and plays up. Dose that not rock your boat and spoil the day just because we were nice to a cop. We now have one rider in a bad mood and a horse that has gone out in support. 1200 pounds of support I don't need.

Carrots you will have noticed now and again carrots pop up on the screen and one gets to place them in a basket. I believe you also have one. 
The system will pop up a notice advicing that some other member has left their carrots un garded and give you the chance to swipe them. It happend to me the other day and it was a contributor to this thread DEE whoes carrots were ungarded. I resisted the temptation for a second and then went for it. I was to late, missed out. So as not to appear to much like a mythical creature I spilled my G--s and said sorry to Dee. Dee has a saying, she belives in unicorns dragons, good men, and other mythical creatures.

So in parting I trust that explains the carrot game.

Time to wake Stella. Oh, I also gave she who must be, a coffee to enjoy in bed this morning. Not a word, smile, or movment. Not even a grunt or even a glearing from the eye. Can't figure out what it is I have done wrong. I'm taking Stella to the vet today she is not going to like that. I give thanks for work tomorrow.:lol:


----------



## Blue

Then I will definitely have to try to steal some carrots! How do we guard them? Is it random? You're right about the ticket thing! I got stopped once and got ticketed and when the officer was leaving I said "thank you"! What an idiot! Gladly I came to my senses quickly and in a slightly snotty way said "have a real nice day!" I felt like I'd redeemed myself.

I used Blue because I'm told I have very blue eyes, it's by dogs name, my favorite color (along with brown) and was easy to remember!

Gotta go do some ironing now (gag) Heading out for an EARLY ride in the morning.

Thank you all for giving me so much to read. It's great to be here!


----------



## Foxhunter

HAd a nicer day today, we actually saw the sunshine. 
Three inches of rain from Friday through to this morning. We do not need it, wish it would go to places that do.

*JFM* Looks like a great riding area!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Back from a sunny hot weekend east of the mountains, was 105 when we left, whew!

Hubby wasn't all that excited that I hired my horse sitter again to give Kes some attention while I was gone, but by the texts I received it was money well spent. Horsesitter rode her, cleaned the stall and I'm sure spoiled the heck out of her like she usually does.

I'm still catching up in this thread from being gone, but so far sounds like everyone is doing well (except for she who must be obeyed...hope she gets better soon Stan!)

John - loved your video, looks like so much fun! Am also surprised someone from Manhattan listens to country...there goes that stereotype LOL.

Blue - good luck on the carrot thieving, for some reason I can never pull it off, must be for the best or something like that.

pepsipop - where are you from again? I've never heard of braii or wors...

Hunter - so glad Hunter's ear is now staple free. Hope this is the end of pony accidents for a good long while.

Going back now to read all the posts I've missed, so if I've missed someone here it wasn't intentional!


----------



## With Grace

So now that I finished getting caught up, I have missed a few folks...

Susan - wow how awesome you guys did at your event! Congrats! So how far away are you from winning your buckle? 

Fahntasia - So excited that your mare is home! We need more pics please!

Cacow - funny we just had one of those margarita machines show up at a bbq over the weekend, and it was fabulous...saving my pennies now for one of those, it would be the most used appliance around this house LOL.

Stan - loved the Stella escape story. It is funny how she walked on past spooky items to get to greener grass. I used to wonder if Grace was pretending to spook at items...I'm pretty sure at least half the time she spooked was just to see how I would react.

ladytrails - congrats on your new cart! Would love to see some pics!

CW - any barns that look good around that you are going to go check out? Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you find one soon.


----------



## Hunter65

so had a great trail ride today, had to be careful putting bridle on but Hunter was so happy to be out it was awesome! Hubby caught some crab today so after a great trail ride I come home to fresh crab and I bought hubby an ice cream cake for dessert yum yum


----------



## pepsipop

pepsipop - where are you from again? I've never heard of braii or wors...

I am from South Africa. Kinda new around here so still trying to get into yhe swing of things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome pepsi pop 
nice to see you again


----------



## Country Woman

Tomorrow I am going to make some calls to some lesson barns


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> ^ hillarious!
> 
> Oh and yes that was me and Patsy in the parade picture...
> Hamming it up.
> 
> Foxhunter....laundry day always makes me think about becoming a nudist.


Funny how when it come to doing the laundry makes some of us think about becoming a nudist. Not me its to cold.


----------



## With Grace

pepsipop said:


> pepsipop - where are you from again? I've never heard of braii or wors...
> 
> I am from South Africa. Kinda new around here so still trying to get into yhe swing of things
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahhh ok! I've had some very dear friends used to live in South Africa. Welcome and looking forward to seeing pics from another part of the world.


----------



## Stan

Learnt a new trick today and I would never have thought of it.

Stella as an injury on her hind leg requiring attention. How to treat the wound without getting kicked.!!!! Spend time deep in thought. No solution. Still I had to go to the vet for ointment and may be a jab. (For the horse not me). The vet gave me the solution (female)

So here goes, for those that don't know, and for those that need a refresher. Treating an injury on a hind leg of a horse.

Step (1) let the horse know you are there and pat the leg you intend working on. Now at this point you can always chicken out and get some one else to administer pain to the back leg of the horse, or, you can blindly follow the directions of the lady vet. Which I did.

Step (2) Get she who must be obeyed, or as it is mostly ladies that are reading this thread, get Husband/boyfriend/ or some one you want to get even with to help. No, they don't have to grab the hind leg while you quickly adminster pain.

Step (3) Get your helper/person, to stand by the front leg on the opporsite side you are treating.

Step (4) When ready get the helper to lift the horses front leg off the ground. While the front leg is off the ground adminster medication/pain to the injury on the hind leg. Horse can not use the hind leg to kick while the front leg is off the ground.:lol:

Step (5) move away, and enjoy, as the horse will most likely turn its attention to the person holding its front leg and forget the pain was in the rear. :twisted:


Benefit: Horse does not associate the pain with the person at the back because like me you would have moved well away and are watching the horse adminster payback to the person holding the front leg. Once you have tired of the fun it is polite to tell the holder of the front leg to put it down and, for them to thank the horse for co-opperating. (adding insult to injury) Not really, I always thank Stella after working with her feet.

It works a treat.


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN* that is the norm with doing something at the dangerous end but I disagree with your vet - you should both be on the same side of the horse and the front leg of the same side lifted. 
Believe me, a horse can kick with the diagonal leg held up, same side is a lot harder for them.

Another tip is if they are trying to get that front leg down, hold it high and slightly to the outside of the elbow, that settles them.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *STAN* that is the norm with doing something at the dangerous end but I disagree with your vet - you should both be on the same side of the horse and the front leg of the same side lifted.
> Believe me, a horse can kick with the diagonal leg held up, same side is a lot harder for them.
> 
> Another tip is if they are trying to get that front leg down, hold it high and slightly to the outside of the elbow, that settles them.


Thanks for the extra input we all learn from the experiences of others, so I will change which front leg we raise. As I will be doing this exercise daily for a few days it will be interesting how it procedes but so far so good.

One thing I have thought about. I think it may pay to be some what flexabile when holding the front leg and allow a certian amount of movement. This helps to keep the horse a little of ballance and unable to get purchase. I think if the front leg is held firm in one place, then it can for a split second be used as a ballance point just as if it was planted on the ground.
I noticed when we first attended to Stella Roslyn lifted the front leg and when I touched the wound Stella attempted to lift the hind leg but could not, as she shifted her weight on to the front to lift, Roslyn could not support the weight fully and allowed downward movment, not to the ground, thus causing stella to lose purchase and ballance, and the hind leg was quickly planted to the ground again. I was in as quick as a robbers dog. 

I will try having Roslyn on the same side as you suggest tomorrow and see how it goes. Have no fear, I have no illisions about the athletic ability of the horse.

The down side of having Roslyn on the same side is Stella will be looking at both of us and realise the pain is being caused by Me. She may hold a grudge. I think having Roslyn on the off side directs Stella to her and I get away scott free.


----------



## pepsipop

Stan. 

Another way is to do a neck twitch. It is not as cruel as iy sounds. A horse needs the skin on his neck to move, thus once foot is up, get the holder of the leg to use other hand pull neck skin and twist, do it sort of in the middle of the neck it turns the horses head. 

I got a real monster of a THB and he loves a good argument hence we learnt that no matter what front leg you hold a rear dislodges grip and the kick is inevatible. 

Yip he is a sly guy but in the ring he is really awesome so we have learnt to handle the nitties of the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys .. I'm back from Arkansas .... lot's to tell and lot's of pics, but must catch up at work first!

Short version: Great weekend, great people, beautiful horses, wonderful ride, DH and I own TWO more horses than we did last week!

More to come ......

Oh, and I'll update the list to include our newcomers as soon as I can. Welcome newcomers!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Can't wait to see the new horses!


----------



## Hunter65

jfmnyc said:


> *Hunter* - glad the staples are out, looks like it's healing well.
> *Stan* - I will try to take some pics and post them so you can see what they look like. I'm sure it'll still be wide angle, since the lens is fixed. I'm very happy with the Hero2 - HD video quality is even better, and it's easier to use too.
> *CW* - Good luck finding a lesson barn, I think that's a great path.
> 
> Glad so many of you seem to be able to ride early despite the heat! I had a good ride on Trooper yesterday, went exploring the trails further than I'd been before, and as usual he was perfectly behaved. I went again today and did some more exploring, unfortunately on the later part of the ride he got what seems to be a stone bruise or abscess in his right hind foot, so the poor guy is lame. I feel bad, but the barn owner says it's a fact of life on the rocky trails we have - I gave him a nice cool hose down, a big bag of carrots and we put the foot in epsom salts. He was nickering to me when I went to get more carrots, so I guess the pain can't be that bad... Hopefully he heals well/soon - the barn owner has lots of experience caring for such things, so I think he's in good hands.
> 
> In the mean time, I spent some time editing the footage from my vacation last week and here's what I came up with. I wore the new camera on my two rides this weekend, so I hope to have some of that to share sometime soon too.
> 
> Adventure Horse Riding NYS - YouTube



Thanks he seems to be healing quickly. I love the video! It gives a great perspective. I recently watched one of someone going through a cross country course and it was so cool to see it from the riders view. Keep em coming!


----------



## Hunter65

outnabout said:


> Also agree! Maisie unfortunately I can't see. your picture now on my phone. But will look for it on home computer.
> Does anyone here think about their horse's age and your own age and how that adds up to riding years? My yearling colt will be in his early 20's when I am too old to ride anymore, around 80. That is a long time!



There was a 35 year old gelding on our trail ride yesterday and he had more energy and stamina than most of the other horses there. You never would have guessed he was that old. I was impressed.


----------



## TheseCreakinBones

I'm pretty new here, and I appreciate the list of members very much! To re-cap, I'm 57, live in Northern California, about 4 hours north of San Francisco on the Coast. I don't own any horses, but am considering leasing after a season or two of lessons. Never had lessons, don't know what I know and don't know, if you know what I mean. ;-) Rode this weekend on a trail ride, residual free rides from a feeding stint I did at a local trail riding stable. Connected with a lesson stable and decided to start in September.

I love reading everyone's stories here. Welcome, all newbies.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Funny how when it come to doing the laundry makes some of us think about becoming a nudist. Not me its to cold.


Now, thereby lays another story!

I actually worked at a Naturalist Camp one summer. My b/friend was an electrician and had the job of rewiring several areas of the camp. As this involved traipsing through much undergrowth and climbing trees, he was dressed. 

Some of the work needed two people and as he was working at weekends, I went with him on the Sunday. 
Not sure what to expect I was very surprised to find what a relaxed atmosphere there was about the place. The fact that we were dressed made no difference to the naturalists, they knew we were working in the woods and that it would be insanity to try to do so without protection of thick jeans and jackets.

When we finished it seemed the most natural thing to strip off and go for a swim. There was no embarrassment, certainly nothing sexual. I can honestly say that after a couple of days down there was like having three months rest.

Being without clothes is a great leveller. This was, of course, when the UK had something called summer.


----------



## texasgal

Okay, real quick .. more to come. I don't have pics of our new boys yet .. but soon .. 

My girlfriends bay roan colt:











Double -- baby daddy




















Silver Six Fingers (my fav stallion there)










The yearling filly pasture










Some trail ride scenery











Double and Deuce having a conversation..











I'll get more loaded when I can .. back to work!


----------



## Country Woman

wow very nice horses 

I have contacted a stable for lessons so hoping to hear back from them soon


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> wow very nice horses
> 
> I have contacted a stable for lessons so hoping to hear back from them soon


Good luck with that. Any more news on a horse.

Off to work now have to keep whats her name in the style she has become used to. On a probation officers wage not to high a standard


----------



## jaydee

*thread for the older folk*



Foxhunter said:


> Now, thereby lays another story!
> 
> I actually worked at a Naturalist Camp one summer. My b/friend was an electrician and had the job of rewiring several areas of the camp. As this involved traipsing through much undergrowth and climbing trees, he was dressed.
> 
> Some of the work needed two people and as he was working at weekends, I went with him on the Sunday.
> Not sure what to expect I was very surprised to find what a relaxed atmosphere there was about the place. The fact that we were dressed made no difference to the naturalists, they knew we were working in the woods and that it would be insanity to try to do so without protection of thick jeans and jackets.
> 
> When we finished it seemed the most natural thing to strip off and go for a swim. There was no embarrassment, certainly nothing sexual. I can honestly say that after a couple of days down there was like having three months rest.
> 
> Being without clothes is a great leveller. This was, of course, when the UK had something called summer.


 Remind me when that was?
I live in the US now and sweating in a heatwave while all my family & friends in the UK are wearing raincoats and wellies!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> wow very nice horses
> 
> I have contacted a stable for lessons so hoping to hear back from them soon



Who did you contact CW?


----------



## Country Woman

My friend Kailie sent me a link on CL 
I hope to hear from them 
its a barn in Aldergrove


----------



## Foxhunter

jaydee said:


> Remind me when that was?
> I live in the US now and sweating in a heatwave while all my family & friends in the UK are wearing raincoats and wellies!!!


I do not know about raincoats and wellies - I am sure I am growing webbed feet.

It has been terrible. Hard scalping tracks have a fungus growing on them, we have springs appearing where there never has been before - and we are on the side of a hill!

No grass cut for hay or haylage. Get a few hours when it isn't raining and you think it is going to get better then it rains again.

So much for the early forecast of a total hosepipe ban throughout the UK. 

Dairy farmers are keeping their herds in overnight. Seems that the warmer than average sunny weather we had in March was out summer. 

It has hit everything, apples are way less this year because of a cold April and the bees not pollenating the flowers. The cold snap - bitter winds, stopped much growing. Now a lot is either being washed out or rotted.

I spent at least an hour just dead heading the roses. They are rotting as they grow. 

However, given the heats on that side of the pond I think I will sit it out here!


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> I do not know about raincoats and wellies - I am sure I am growing webbed feet.
> 
> It has been terrible. Hard scalping tracks have a fungus growing on them, we have springs appearing where there never has been before - and we are on the side of a hill!
> 
> No grass cut for hay or haylage. Get a few hours when it isn't raining and you think it is going to get better then it rains again.
> 
> So much for the early forecast of a total hosepipe ban throughout the UK.
> 
> Dairy farmers are keeping their herds in overnight. Seems that the warmer than average sunny weather we had in March was out summer.
> 
> It has hit everything, apples are way less this year because of a cold April and the bees not pollenating the flowers. The cold snap - bitter winds, stopped much growing. Now a lot is either being washed out or rotted.
> 
> I spent at least an hour just dead heading the roses. They are rotting as they grow.
> 
> However, given the heats on that side of the pond I think I will sit it out here!



Hey we just finally got some summer here in Western Canada, you can come here its not too hot. Just right!


----------



## Country Woman

I love this weather I hope this lasts for awhile


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> I spent at least an hour just dead heading the roses. They are rotting as they grow.
> 
> However, given the heats on that side of the pond I think I will sit it out here!


It sounds as if you are at the opposite extreme from some of us. Too much rain and no summer vs. no rain and extreme heat. Anybody know when this cycle of extreme weather conditions is predicted to end?


----------



## outnabout

TheseCreakinBones said:


> I'm pretty new here, and I appreciate the list of members very much! To re-cap, I'm 57, live in Northern California, about 4 hours north of San Francisco on the Coast. I don't own any horses, but am considering leasing after a season or two of lessons. Never had lessons, don't know what I know and don't know, if you know what I mean. ;-) Rode this weekend on a trail ride, residual free rides from a feeding stint I did at a local trail riding stable.


How exciting for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## outnabout

Stan I did share the jellyfish story with some colleagues at my hospital job and we laughed our tails off


----------



## Country Woman

I heard back from the riding stable hopefully will go 
out to see the horses later this week or next week


----------



## Stan

outnabout said:


> Stan I did share the jellyfish story with some colleagues at my hospital job and we laughed our tails off


You may like to comment if you have not read, my tongue in cheek instructions on dealing with the injury on Stellas hind leg on page 399

I have a few other devices to put on Stella, photograph and comment on. Ill look at doing that this coming weekend.

In the meantime I will post a little ditty for general entertainment


----------



## Stan

A successful rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife.



She was a very good-looking woman and determined to keep the ranch, but knew very little about ranching, so she decided to place an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand. 




Two cowboys applied for the job. One was gay and the other a drunk. 




She thought long and hard about it, and when no one else applied she decided to hire the gay guy, figuring it would be safer to have him around the house than the drunk



He proved to be a hard worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot about ranching. 



For weeks, the two of them worked, and the ranch was doing very well. 




Then one day, the rancher's widow said to the hired hand, "You have done a really good job, and the ranch looks great. You should go into town and kick up your heels." The hired hand readily agreed and went into town one Saturday night. 



One o'clock came, however, and he didn't return. 



Two o'clock and no hired hand. 



Finally he returned a round two-thirty, and upon entering the room, he found the rancher's widow sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for him. 



She quietly called him over to her.. 



"Unbutton my blouse and take it off," she said. 



Trembling, he did as she directed. "Now take off my boots." 



He did as she asked, ever so slowly.. "Now take off my socks." 



He removed each gently and placed them neatly by her boots. 




"Now take off my skirt." 




He slowly unbuttoned it, constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. 






"Now take off my bra.." Again, with trembling hands, he did as he was told and dropped it to the floor. 






Then she looked at him and said, "If you ever wear my clothes into town again, you're fired." :shock:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I heard back from the riding stable hopefully will go
> out to see the horses later this week or next week


 
Thats great to hear. good luck with it, and watch Marc he may get interested himself.


----------



## With Grace

Too funny Stan! Between Foxhunters stories and your jokes Im up way too late but well worth it.

Got to the barn this morning to ride and have a trainng session, brushed Kes only to find some 100 or so bumps down her withers to her back. They irritated her enough I couldnt even brush her. So no riding for me today. I lunged then hosed her off, then applied lots of vetrycin. Went back this evening and applied more. Theres just always something, it seems!


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Too funny Stan! Between Foxhunters stories and your jokes Im up way too late but well worth it.
> 
> Got to the barn this morning to ride and have a trainng session, brushed Kes only to find some 100 or so bumps down her withers to her back. They irritated her enough I couldnt even brush her. So no riding for me today. I lunged then hosed her off, then applied lots of vetrycin. Went back this evening and applied more. Theres just always something, it seems!


I sympathize with you It seems we have horses that attract issues like flies to the honey pot Any ideas what has caused the lumps. 

Our tick season starts in a few weeks. Last year Stella had a reaction to ticks which stoped me riding for quite some time. This year she is staying on our property. Last year she was grazing on a friends when hit by the ticks. Fingers crossed. 

But Stella is my horse warts and all


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> I sympathize with you It seems we have horses that attract issues like flies to the honey pot Any ideas what has caused the lumps.
> 
> Our tick season starts in a few weeks. Last year Stella had a reaction to ticks which stoped me riding for quite some time. This year she is staying on our property. Last year she was grazing on a friends when hit by the ticks. Fingers crossed.
> 
> But Stella is my horse warts and all


The only thing I can think of that caused it was the surcingle used to long line her in the heat yesterday. Maybe she sweated and had a reaction to the surcingle? Ive been out of town while my trainer worked her.

Ticks sound scary, we dont get many here thankgoodness but i have seen some spiders recently that could carry off a small dog.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> The only thing I can think of that caused it was the surcingle used to long line her in the heat yesterday. Maybe she sweated and had a reaction to the surcingle? Ive been out of town while my trainer worked her.
> 
> Ticks sound scary, we dont get many here thankgoodness but i have seen some spiders recently that could carry off a small dog.


Small dog You have been reading to many new zealand stories:lol:

I hope she improves quickly


----------



## maisie

> I don't own any horses, but am considering leasing after a season or two of lessons.


That's about what I'm doing too, Bones. I'm also 57 and want to maybe try leasing a horse after another year or so of lessons.

Here in the NYC area, the temp has gone down 10 degrees & we have less humidity for a while. Maybe I'll have a nice day for my first horse show on Sunday. Lately, lessons have been like training for survival in extreme heat.

Dancer spooked at a killer crow ambush on Sunday and dumped me. No injuries, just one sore spot so it must be a good luck sign for the show. She's such a funny old girl - looked at me like _"hey, why are you down there?"_ afterwards. As if she didn't know.


----------



## texasgal

Gunner and Badger in the rain yesterday .. (and my husband -- who had to run out and buy brushes, flyspray, hoofpicks, treats .. for HIS horse .. hehe .. he's so proud)



















Gunner









Badger









Gunner and Seiko (pasture owner's dog)


----------



## Stan

Texasgal. When I run out and buy treats for Stella I also buy for Kate as well. I think I am more attached to my wifes horse than she is. Or has she trained me to feel guilty if I don't include her horse when I go shopping for Stella. I enjoyed the photos the horses look great.


----------



## Country Woman

I heard back from the stables she has Tuesday evening, Thursaday afternoon
Friday or Saturday. So I think Sat would work


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. lol. I didn't mean to imply that the treats weren't for Badger too .. I just think it's funny that he's going out and buying horse stuff because HE has a horse .. hehehehe.

I should have done this years ago....


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I heard back from the stables she has Tuesday evening, Thursaday afternoon
> Friday or Saturday. So I think Sat would work


You go for it and have a great time.

I noticed you have a very large number of carrots. Don't leave them ungarded will you. I may not be able to resist the temptation if given the opertunity :lol:


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> That's about what I'm doing too, Bones. I'm also 57 and want to maybe try leasing a horse after another year or so of lessons.
> 
> Here in the NYC area, the temp has gone down 10 degrees & we have less humidity for a while. Maybe I'll have a nice day for my first horse show on Sunday. Lately, lessons have been like training for survival in extreme heat.
> 
> Dancer spooked at a killer crow ambush on Sunday and dumped me. No injuries, just one sore spot so it must be a good luck sign for the show. She's such a funny old girl - looked at me like _"hey, why are you down there?"_ afterwards. As if she didn't know.


At least it was crow's, they have presence. Stella used to spook at sparrows and crickets. How is the bruse, funny how we don't bounce as well any more.


----------



## Country Woman

I think I may go on Sat for lessons


----------



## Foxhunter

It was a very wet morning again. Heavy down pours but did brighten this evening. Honestly it is really beginning to get everyone down.

Not often I get low but this is really a little to much. Poor people who have had their homes flooded, I have only seen the results of this once and it ain't pretty.

I have just made about 20lb of strawberry jam. I have some red currants straining to make my red currant and mint jelly. Raspberries are in the freezer need a few more to have a decent brew. The worse thing about making jams it removing the labels from the jars. I swear some companies use supper glue. 

Off to put the lids on the jars now it has cooled, then to bed.


----------



## Palomine

I'm glad to see this, I rarely visit it though.


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome to all the new folks!

Stan: you had me laughing my a$$ off, I could picture stella giving whoever was holding her leg the stink eye once you had administered the pain/treatment.

Hunter: His ear looks much better, hope it continues to improve, that was a nasty cut!

Texasgal: grats on your new babies! They are handsome boys!

I know I know I promised pics, I swear I will have them up tomorrow. I have been bonding with my girl, and trying to figure out a name for her. She is a wee bit of a she devil, and is quite mareish around the boys. Has the patience of a saint but when she has had enough, its ENOUGH...lol The name Diva came to mind, but it sounded a bit too common since she is quite pretty. Soooo I found the name Sapphira. it.suits.her. I am totally in love with her. Here is the pic of her that made me go "oooooh sooo pretty, I want!" I will have new pics of her by tomorrow evening.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Well, the bumps haven't disappeared from Kes's back, but they are itchy, not painful as I thought. We put a saddle pad over it when we used the surcingle today, and after they didnt seem so bad? Weird. I also got to try my hand at long lining today, it's actually harder than it looks! My horse sitter, who is the apprentice at my barn, is a fabulous horsewoman and is teaching me to long line. Kes does amazingly in the lines. Will post a pic soon. 

Tomorrow we meet and ride for our farrier, so he can assess and start building Kes's show shoes, which will be what we actually will show in next month. Spendy little suckers, but cant wait to see how she moves after they are finished and put on next week. We will pull them after we show, of course...unless the show gods smile down on us and we some how place well and qualify for Grand Nationals in OKC.  A girl can dream, right? 

Texas - congrats to you and your hubby, the new horses are so very pretty, I bet he was thrilled with his new boy! 

CW - HOORAY for the new barn and lessons! You are going to LOVE the lessons, and how you can see improvement week after week.

Fox - I can so sympathize with the greys and the depression that goes along with it. Here in Washington we have almost the same weather as the UK, somehow we are in a string of nice weather, but the rains will be back soon. We don't tan here, we mold.


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia - aw she is so pretty! Love the name too! So, please forgive me, but is she full TB? I forgot if you said what she is, but she looks so similar to KES!


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Fahntasia - aw she is so pretty! Love the name too! So, please forgive me, but is she full TB? I forgot if you said what she is, but she looks so similar to KES!


Yes she's 100% TB, she does look morganish with that pretty head, and I have always loved morgan horses. She's 3 yrs old, 16HH and still growing, i'll have better pics tomorrow promise! (That's one of the pics I got from the previous owner, please excuse the shmutz lol!)

Poor Kes, hope her back gets better soon :-(


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia said:


> Yes she's 100% TB, she does look morganish with that pretty head, and I have always loved morgan horses. She's 3 yrs old, 16HH and still growing, i'll have better pics tomorrow promise! (That's one of the pics I got from the previous owner, please excuse the shmutz lol!)
> 
> Poor Kes, hope her back gets better soon :-(


Yep, it's that elegant head that made me think Morgan cross. Can't wait to see more pics, TB's are my second love. Those lean athletic builds are so elegant.


----------



## Country Woman

Marc says I can start soon so I will see what sat will work 
for us


----------



## Stan

Palomine said:


> I'm glad to see this, I rarely visit it though.


Well come on back and talk


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Wow it took me a long time to read all the posts...
I am in North Carolina, visiting my daughter, Grandkids and Mom.

My daughter has had her eye on this mare, and wanted me to go give my opinion on her.
I was able to suprise her and I purchased her for Alicia...
It was a big suprise and made my "baby" girl so happy.
Here is a picture of us..


----------



## maisie

> At least it was crow's, they have presence.


It was quite an explosion of crows, I'll give her that. I was just stiff for one day, thank goodness, and now I'm back to my old, slightly stiff, self. 

Foxhunter, are you always so productive? You remind me of my grandmother putting out tons of jams, cookies, cakes and yummy homemade salad dressings.

Fahntasia, your girl is lovely, and such a baby. Is she off track? I'm always sad looking at CANTER horses that were born in 2008 or 2009 that are already on the clearance shelf.:-(

Susan, what a nice surprise for your daughter.


----------



## Fahntasia

Susan: very pretty mare, congratulations!

Maisie: Thank you! No, she isn't off track. She was born on a farm that raises racehorses though. Apparently she just wasn't meant to run lol. She still needs to mature both mentally and physically. But she's alot of fun so far! It makes me sad as well seeing these young horses that are put aside at such a young age. 

I check out 2nd start TB from time to time, it's a Canadian version of Canter. The people there are fantastic and are doing thier best to place these babies. That's how I found out about Sapphira. 2nd Start was the "go-between" and went above and beyond what was needed to make sure we are a good fit, and that she got here in one piece. If I am ever looking for another prospect, I will DEFENITLY call Alexis from 2nd Start Thoroughbreds.


----------



## texasgal

CW - I was thinking about you last night .. I hope you are able to get lessons, enjoy and learn, and then find that perfect lease horse! It'll be so good for you!

Susan - you and I were both on secret horse shopping missions this weekend.. how fun!


----------



## wild old thing

Hi!

65 here, starting riding, first time on a horse last year. I wish I had found this sooner, I'll tell you. 

I take lessons in Western, twice a week. I'd ride every day if I could. I don't have a horse, so riding lessons is it for the moment. I am hoping there's a horse or two in my future. fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome WOT!


----------



## ArabBossMare

44 here and have had horses all my life. Still have 2 in Alabama I'm trying to get moved to be here with me. Hoping this posts, this is my Arabian stallion Jasoor <3









and my mare Rissala


----------



## texasgal

^^ Are you stalking me??? Bwa ha ha ha !


----------



## With Grace

Welcome Wild! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too...since I see you also ride a magnificent Morgan. Arent they amazing?!


----------



## Country Woman

Well I may be going on Sat to meet the horses my mytrainer 
they even have safe lease horses as well 
and maybe have a lesson. I am getting excited


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Wild Old Thing and Arab Boss Mare


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> Wow it took me a long time to read all the posts...
> I am in North Carolina, visiting my daughter, Grandkids and Mom.
> 
> My daughter has had her eye on this mare, and wanted me to go give my opinion on her.
> I was able to suprise her and I purchased her for Alicia...
> It was a big suprise and made my "baby" girl so happy.
> Here is a picture of us..



Awe mom your so awesome!


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> Wow it took me a long time to read all the posts...
> I am in North Carolina, visiting my daughter, Grandkids and Mom.
> 
> My daughter has had her eye on this mare, and wanted me to go give my opinion on her.
> I was able to suprise her and I purchased her for Alicia...
> It was a big suprise and made my "baby" girl so happy.
> Here is a picture of us..


Susan your daughter's mare is gorgeous


----------



## Country Woman

ArabBossMare said:


> 44 here and have had horses all my life. Still have 2 in Alabama I'm trying to get moved to be here with me. Hoping this posts, this is my Arabian stallion Jasoor <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mare Rissala


Your Arabs are stunning


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Wild and ArabBossMare. Love your arabs they are gorgeous! 

CW thats awesome, you must be excited!

Fahntasia, love your new baby!


So Hunters ear is healing up well. BO game me some medicated cream to put on it and it must have been itchy cus when I was rubbing it his eyes closed and he sighed lol.

So I bought some new shampoo to try and whiten his tail. Think I will try the mane on Sat.

Before








After


----------



## ArabBossMare

texasgal said:


> ^^ Are you stalking me??? Bwa ha ha ha !


mebbe 

>.>
<.<
>.>

hehe nah I just enjoy cool people  but was following threads not posters


----------



## ArabBossMare

Country Woman said:


> Your Arabs are stunning


Thank you  That's when they were clipped and pretty.. now they are just dirty little mudball pasture rats. I'm going to have my work cut out for me getting them back into any form of "clean" after pasturing for a year with no brushes


----------



## jaydee

*uk WEATHER*



Foxhunter said:


> It was a very wet morning again. Heavy down pours but did brighten this evening. Honestly it is really beginning to get everyone down.
> 
> Not often I get low but this is really a little to much. Poor people who have had their homes flooded, I have only seen the results of this once and it ain't pretty.
> 
> I have just made about 20lb of strawberry jam. I have some red currants straining to make my red currant and mint jelly. Raspberries are in the freezer need a few more to have a decent brew. The worse thing about making jams it removing the labels from the jars. I swear some companies use supper glue.
> 
> Off to put the lids on the jars now it has cooled, then to bed.


 I keep hoping it will change over there, everyone I hear from say how depressed its making them - so many events cancelled that a lot of people rely on for extra income. Couldn't believe you even lost Badminton
Good on the fruit thing though. We had warm weather too early that speeded things up then a sudden change and lost pretty much everything to frosts, gooseberries & blueberries were about the only things that survived and some bloody varmint ate all them & by way of a thank you left lots of disgusting poops all over the place. Only things thats doing well are the courgettes & squash


----------



## wild old thing

With Grace said:


> Welcome Wild! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too...since I see you also ride a magnificent Morgan. Arent they amazing?!


Aren't they ever!

so calm and accommodating. I'm riding a special mare now, Miss Lily Ann Clabber - a princess. Very testy with mostly everyone. She had a rough life before they took her (she had suffered a terrible injury and her owners were going to have her put down but they took her at UConn and doctored her up and gave her a bit of training and she's a fantastic horse). BUT she's known as testy. They tried to warn me about her, but I don't know...my instincts didn't get the "uh oh" I count on. 

See...right off the bat, I knew I liked her a lot because first, I like a creature who knows her own heart, I respect it and maybe she got that. She didn't know me, so I set back a bit and talked quiet to her. She is known for telling people, "I WILL BITE YOU - YOU STUPID PERSON" by snapping at the air when they come near her head, so I gentle talk to her and when I think it's time stroke her and give her a piece of carrot. She has her own history, but when I try to come at her easy, she stops her shenanigans. Maybe I'm wrong and going to suffer a bite one day. Maybe not. 

She is the best horse! Truly. A GREAT ride. Very responsive to any pressure or glance. I can turn her on a dime. Yesterday, after I saddled her and was waiting for the girth check and whatnot, I was scratching her ears...just letting her know I loved her and she rested her head in my chest and breathed deep, eyes closed, very relaxed. I guess smelling me. 

I try to bond with every horse The UConn Morgans though, are like children, they have their moments it's true but they are, overall, so soft and easy. I love riding them. I am so very lucky.


----------



## Stan

wild old thing said:


> Hi!
> 
> 65 here, starting riding, first time on a horse last year. I wish I had found this sooner, I'll tell you.
> 
> I take lessons in Western, twice a week. I'd ride every day if I could. I don't have a horse, so riding lessons is it for the moment. I am hoping there's a horse or two in my future. fingers and toes crossed.


 
Welcome WOT nice to talk to some one around my age and riding for the first time. (that is not to say I don't enjoy the conversations with the under 60ies) But it goes to show, we life experenced persons are not dead until we say so. :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

maisie said:


> Foxhunter, are you always so productive? You remind me of my grandmother putting out tons of jams, cookies, cakes and yummy homemade salad dressings.



Maisie, there is quite a lot of soft fruit in the garden - the strawberries are rotting as they ripen, masses of raspberries and a lot more to come of the later variety, longanberries and red currants so something has to be done with it all. I have been picking and freezing until I have a decent batch then cook it up. I hate waste!
This year getting it to set seems to be another matter, whether it is because the fruit is so wet I do not know but I will go buy some extra pectin and shove that in.

I buy the sugar in bulk, 25kg (55 lbs) it gets used eventually. Stores well.

As for the rest of the goodies growing I am fighting a loosing battle with water and slugs. The Neem will keep the slugs away but washes off with the torrential rain. My rows of beetroot have been decimated and I have had to dig some spuds early because they will just rot in the ground. 

I have just got soaked, started feeding the dogs, as it was flesh from the kennels I had to take it off the bone, it doesn't take long but whilst doing it, the skies opened. If I stopped then I would have been just as wet putting it away so might just as well carry on. The dogs don't care if it is food time. Well, only the old JR and he stays indoors and gets fed there. I have to chop his up as he has hardly any teeth. 

Nothing we can do except moan about the weather. Usually we get a variety but not this year, it is monotonously the same - wet!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Welcome Wild and ArabBossMare. Love your arabs they are gorgeous!
> 
> CW thats awesome, you must be excited!
> 
> Fahntasia, love your new baby!
> 
> 
> So Hunters ear is healing up well. BO game me some medicated cream to put on it and it must have been itchy cus when I was rubbing it his eyes closed and he sighed lol.
> 
> So I bought some new shampoo to try and whiten his tail. Think I will try the mane on Sat.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 106044
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 106046



Love the outcome


----------



## Foxhunter

Just had time to about catch up.

Welcome to the newbies - I too am glad not to be the oldest!

Hunter that is some sort of present. That shampoo certainly seems to have worked, big difference.

So, I have just been out to close up all the birds. About three years ago I had my nephew, on a hired digger, make a duck pond in the bottom paddock. This is a very boggy paddock that I hated using for the horses as it was unsafe in that some areas were deep whilst the other parts were fine and if the horses started to charge around they were always injuring themselves so, we converted the top part into large hen pens and the bottom part into a duck pen complete with pond. Now we have a spring coming out of the bank by their house. Mud is nearly knee deep, the ducks love it - we humans hate it.

Wish I could let the ducks into the veggie garden, they are the best slug destroyers but also like the veggies so that is a winter job for them.

Going to browse other areas and if I am not to tired will think of another experience.


----------



## Foxhunter

On another forum someone asked about correcting someone's horse.

This reminded me of a friend with her horse, a 4 year old gelding.
The first time I met this horse was when I went to clip her mare. When I arrived she was clipping the youngster and he was fidgeting and being awkward but he was not afraid. I offered to finish him off as I was a lot quicker and needed to get on.
As I was clipping him I saw her take her sweater off and hold it for him to chew. When I commented on this her reply was "I would rather he chewed it without me in it!"
When I commented that he should not be chewing at all she told me that he chewed everything and usually 'ate' a pair of reins a week.

Months went by and this horse, a very nice animal, was argy bargy, chewed anything and everything and pushed through people rather than go around them.
At a show he could not be left in the horsebox or he continually pawed the floor, nor could he be tied outside of it because he would chew through the rope. 
Owner needed to walk a cross country course and asked if I would hold him - no one else would.

He was tacked and I took the reins over his head. Immediately he grabbed both reins in his mouth and started to chew. I whacked him really hard on the side of his muzzle and yanked the reins free. 
He looked at me with wide opened eyes but never tried to shy away. He looked at me for a minute and took the reins again, not quite so hard but he still took them, I reacted in the same way. He looked at me for longer and then took the reins in his lips. He got his third whack and jerk on the reins. 
It was accepted that he was not allowed to chew his reins so, he stuck his head down to eat the grass. I pulled on one rein but he just bore down to eat. I gave him a firm kick on the end of his nose. His head came up. Again, it took three attempts to get his own way before he just stood as he should have done from the start. 

I had hold of him for quite some time and then noticed his owner was back and sat on the front of her car drinking coffee. I wandered over with the horse and handed her the reins as she still sat there. She took the reins in one hand and immediately he grabbed both in his mouth. I cracked him across his nuzzle. 
That horse looked at his owner with a shocked face, he really thought that she had slapped him, not realising it was me.

The great thing was that he never chewed his reins after this incident. His owner, who thought slapping him a good one would make him head shy, learned a valuable lesson in that being firm and fair worked wonders. 

I do not care if it is a dog, horse or child or if the owner/parent is present, if they need correcting and those people will not do it, I will. Never nastily, but firmly and fairly.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone....

So glad we are back to normal summer temps around here. I hadn't been able to ride Izzy since June 17. First, because I was on vacation and then because of the horrible heat wave. Today it was only 87 degrees so after work, I saddled her up and took her for a short ride.

Due to having almost a month off, she had really stiffened up. I am really upset because when I first got her, she was really stiff and it took me a while to get her back to the point where she was loose and trail ready. Now I feel like we are back to square one again...but I am hoping since she has gained some muscle and she had been getting ridden regularly, that it won't take as long this time to work the kinks out. Vet says retired polo horses are known for arthritis and stiffness and the best thing to do is keep her moving.

Next time I go out of town, I am asking the BO to ride her for me...and if it gets into the 100 degree weather again, I will ride after dark if I have to. I feel so bad that she has stiffened up again.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening all
I hope its not too hot where you are


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> we life experenced persons are not dead until we say so. :lol:


Ya got that right!


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome WOT and Wild to the forum 

Hunter his tail looks pretty =) 

As promised here's a video, kinda craptastic but still got a bit of footage, of Sapphira. She decided after this was taken that she was going to get all OHMAHGAWD'ish and freaked out at god knows what.....going to buy some books tomorrow on horse training the young ones....lol.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!
*
Wild* - that Morgan needed you, what a great person you are in her life. My mare, the day I met her, was underweight, hadn't bonded in awhile I think, and was so tired and needed quite a bit of TLC. That day I met her she rested her head on my chest and just breathed into me. That was it, I knew she was going to be mine. Just took hubby a bit to realize that she would indeed turn into a show horse. Tell me more about UConn Morgans...what is that all about? I'm originally from CT, it's such a part of me, and I haven't been back in 30 years 
*
Fahntasia* - OMG I'm in love with sapphira. I love me a fine boned TB...and she's got just the right touch of chrome. So, what cha going to do with her? 

*Corgi* - I'm so sorry that Izzy is stiff..is she on joint supplements at all? Arthritic horses are the main reason I got into Equine Massage Therapy school. Have you considered a massage therapist for her? I bet it would bring her relief, and get her more supple for your rides.
*
CW* - Can't even explain how excited I am for you to have found a barn, trainer and the possibility of some leases!!! Cannot wait to hear more about it all!

*Hunter* - what is this awesome shampoo you found? Hunter's tail looks gleaming! 

So, today was "ride for the farrier" day. Kes is soon to get her shoes. They are going to be custom made for her this week (I hated to even tell hubby that only after 4 weeks from our last farrier visit, we were going to incur some hefty fees) This class A show business is soooo expensive. I'm praying to the show Gods to please let us place well so that hubby feels all this money was worth it!! 

I washed her tail today, and wrapped all 200 feet of it back up . Spent a lot of time with her today, just loving on her. My 10 yr old got a job at our barn cleaning stalls a couple days this week, which is WONDERFUL in so many ways! Rode in my new saddle, and got my trainers approval on it (that means a lot to me, he's an amazing trainer). Promised my son he could take a lesson, so next week he gets his very first. I don't want him to see how excited I am, but OMG am I excited to get this boy riding. He will be learning to ride English, and the goal is to get him to a point next Spring that he can show Kes in some schooling shows. Even thinking this brings some tears to my eyes.


----------



## Fahntasia

Thank you Grace, im planning on dressage of course :wink:. She has great suspension, her trot is lovely, her gallop ....well....CooCoo comes to mind LOL!:lol: I have yet to see her canter. 

Starting her slowly, even though she is "green broke". I want to make sure she behaves during ground work, and take it from there.

So glad you are enjoying your new saddle! Good luck with Kes's new shoes, and we must have pics of her all shiny and sparkling!!

*Corgi:* I have my dog on horse glucosamine with MSM, it worked wonders! She was stiff and cracking, slow. She spins around now, gets up on her hind legs, and is a total adorable nuisance again. She acts like a 3 year old dog. I swear by the stuff. She's a king german shepherd, 115 pounds.

The lady at the tack shop uses the same stuff, on herself, and told me her arm is like new again lol.

*Wild: *What is a Uconn Morgan?


----------



## Country Woman

Looking forward for Saturday


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Looking forward for Saturday


Only three more sleeps in your neck of the woods two in mine. Its like being a kid again looking forward to the start of a new adventure. :lol: Enjoy your saturday CW

She who must be obeyed is going away on friday returning Monday.

Man on the loose, or is that on the run, or hanging on for dear life. Stella has energy to burn and as she has been spending time around the lawns, and garden, nothing for me to do this weekend except pig out and be a slob.:shock:

I spent $350 USD on the net last night. Have not told her yet, keeping a low profile.


----------



## Chance59

Good morning everyone! It feels like forever since I've been on, in reality just over a week, but I've missed reading about everyone! A combination of being sick and working extra hours, and now family from out of town has kept me away. Unfortunately, it has kept me away from riding too.  boohoo! Will start back up again next week though. 
Welcome to the 2 new girls- you will love it here! 
I am glad to see some pictures, the horses are all beautiful, and it sounds like everyone is doing good. Foxhunter, the rain has to stop sometime right? Hopefully, you will have a nice dry, mild rest of the summer.
Heading off to work again, but will catch up on the rest of the posts later!


----------



## corgi

Izzy is on SmartPak SmartFlex II supplements. They make a huge difference...or at least I thought they did. She started on them right around the time I really started riding her on the trails around the farm. I thought she was responding well to the supplements...now I wonder if it was the regular exercise that was really doing the trick! Probably a combination of both!

We have Friday night trail rides at the place where she is boarded. Looks like the weather will cooperate tomorrow. The BO and her hubby and about 3 or 4 boarders usually participate. It is fun. I will probably give Izzy a warm menthol rub down before we go and after we get back.

And yes, I have considered chiropratic or massage therapy. I will do whatever I need to do to keep her supple and pain free. She worked hard at her job and I want her to have a long happy retirement.

I found a polo mallet on Craigslist and bought it last week. I took it out to the barn and showed it to her, just to see what she would do. (not planning on using it...bought it mostly for the novelty)

You should have seen the look she gave me. If she could talk, she would have been saying " we are NOT going to do that" . She gave it a look of pure disdain and turned her nose away. Guess she is too good for polo now! LOL


----------



## texasgal

Well, we were in between rainstorms last night and I groomed the boys and decided to ride Gunner, the 3 year old. I saddled, bridled, unbridled and adjusted, rebridled ... he was so calm and patient.

Meanwhile the landowners 150lb Great Dane, Seiko, was bouncing around barking and being her normal doufus self. 

I walked Gunner around, and then up to a dry spot in the lot, put my foot in the stirrup, lifted up and started to put my leg over, when .......

.... Seiko dropped down on her front end like a 150 lb puppy and jumped STRAIGHT AT GUNNER's FACE ....

He blew up .. I hit the ground... GREAT first experience at home .... ugh.

He was easy to catch, I put a long line on him, lunged him for about ten minutes (with doufus dog bouncing and barking every single step of the way) .. and then I mounted, and unmounted, and mounted, and unmounted, and mounted ... and rode a bit.

He was good, we only walked and I worked on him giving to pressure, leg and hand, and ignoring that idiot dog! Ugh.

We move them this weekend to a friend's 8 acre pasture .. I won't miss Seiko.


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Thank you Grace, im planning on dressage of
> course :wink:. She has great suspension,
> 
> O/K I'll show my ignorance. What does, she has great suspension, mean when used in reference to a horse.


----------



## Blue

texasgal said:


> Well, we were in between rainstorms last night and I groomed the boys and decided to ride Gunner, the 3 year old. I saddled, bridled, unbridled and adjusted, rebridled ... he was so calm and patient.
> 
> Meanwhile the landowners 150lb Great Dane, Seiko, was bouncing around barking and being her normal doufus self.
> 
> I walked Gunner around, and then up to a dry spot in the lot, put my foot in the stirrup, lifted up and started to put my leg over, when .......
> 
> .... Seiko dropped down on her front end like a 150 lb puppy and jumped STRAIGHT AT GUNNER's FACE ....
> 
> He blew up .. I hit the ground... GREAT first experience at home .... ugh.
> 
> He was easy to catch, I put a long line on him, lunged him for about ten minutes (with doufus dog bouncing and barking every single step of the way) .. and then I mounted, and unmounted, and mounted, and unmounted, and mounted ... and rode a bit.
> 
> He was good, we only walked and I worked on him giving to pressure, leg and hand, and ignoring that idiot dog! Ugh.
> 
> We move them this weekend to a friend's 8 acre pasture .. I won't miss Seiko.


Holy Moly! Glad you're ok. A similar event happened to me last January. A friend asked me to work with her horse that had never been out alone. After much work here at home things were going well so it was time for our first solo "outside". I have to trailer out to where we want to go. He did very well. Just when I was mounting up and my right leg was just over his butt something spooked him and he jumped forward and I think my leg brushed he rear. That sent him to bucking and I came off. Unfortunately I hit a rock and fractured a vertebrae! No fun laying there until somebody notices you! Please be very careful with that young one


----------



## texasgal

Here's his innocent little self:


----------



## jaydee

*horse that Chew stuff*



Foxhunter said:


> On another forum someone asked about correcting someone's horse.
> 
> 
> The great thing was that he never chewed his reins after this incident. His owner, who thought slapping him a good one would make him head shy, learned a valuable lesson in that being firm and fair worked wonders.
> 
> I do not care if it is a dog, horse or child or if the owner/parent is present, if they need correcting and those people will not do it, I will. Never nastily, but firmly and fairly.


I recently sent someone a Youtube message as they seemed to think that rope chewing was amusing - likened it to dental floss - the only concern seemed to be that hanging ropes around a paddock fence looked untidy. Completely ignored the fact that the horses were chewing because they were bored or maybe had some mineral deficiency but also had no concept of the dangers of it. Stuff like rope isn't digestible and if it doesn't 'go through' then its going to cause a potentially fatal blockage. I used to go out on calls with a vet friend in the days when most UK practices were mixed so often they didn't have a horse minded vet nurse. We once pulled a whole length of lead rope from a horse that had swallowed as it chewed, the hysterical owner was just hanging on to the clip at the end - she had never seen his chewing as a worry.
I am sick of all this 'I dont want him to hate me if I hit him attitude' If my horses deserve a slap they get a slap and they dont hate me for it, they just know whats expected. Its these spoilt horses that eventually end up in the slaughter yards
rant for the day. Thank you for listening!!


----------



## farmpony84

I accidently went into the wrong thread a minute ago! It was the 20something thread... I feel dirty. Someone hose me down! 

I shove a lead rope in my horses mouth when he gets antsy sometimes when the farrier is doing his thing. That is not actually a bad thing...?


----------



## pepsipop

I had a client whose horse used to colic on a regular basis, he has been for a colic op. I got cross with him one day when she had not come to the yard and we started colicing again. I smacked his *** put him in his stable with grass and told him he was being a baby. The Colicing stopped. She sold him off and I lost touch with him, to my surprise he showed up in my life again, still pulling the same stunt. The owner called me one day while he was in a full blown bout of colic almost dead when I got to the yard, he heard my voice jumped up on his feet had a crap leaving vet and owner standing with mouths wide open. Never coliced again while I am about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

pepsipop said:


> I had a client whose horse used to colic on a regular basis, he has been for a colic op. I got cross with him one day when she had not come to the yard and we started colicing again. I smacked his *** put him in his stable with grass and told him he was being a baby. The Colicing stopped. She sold him off and I lost touch with him, to my surprise he showed up in my life again, still pulling the same stunt. The owner called me one day while he was in a full blown bout of colic almost dead when I got to the yard, he heard my voice jumped up on his feet had a crap leaving vet and owner standing with mouths wide open. Never coliced again while I am about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hahaha omg devious isn't he?


----------



## pepsipop

Hunter65 said:


> Hahaha omg devious isn't he?


very much so. They clever and owners and riders must be one ahead I think or you gonna have a brat worse than a child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

*horses chewing stuff*



farmpony84 said:


> I accidently went into the wrong thread a minute ago! It was the 20something thread... I feel dirty. Someone hose me down!
> 
> I shove a lead rope in my horses mouth when he gets antsy sometimes when the farrier is doing his thing. That is not actually a bad thing...?


Keep away from those young people they will only lead you astray!!!!
I've done similar myself in an emergency type situation when leading a horse that suddenly starts to get a bit headstrong for some reason best known to themselves. It isn't the same as chewing or allowing them to chew but if it was a regular occurence I'd be more inclined to put a bridle on as you have better control
People that think that bits dont make a difference have never had anything with a bit of attitude!!!


----------



## Blue

jaydee said:


> I've done similar myself in an emergency type situation when leading a horse that suddenly starts to get a bit headstrong for some reason best known to themselves. It isn't the same as chewing or allowing them to chew but if it was a regular occurence I'd be more inclined to put a bridle on as you have better control


This has happened to me only a couple of times. I take the lead rope and FIRMLY AND AGGRESSIVELY drive that horse backwards. It wasn't long at all before they decided that calmly forward was much easier and way more pleasant.


----------



## Hunter65

Hahaha I came across a couple of picts of Hunter the day his previous owner brought him home from auction. She felt so bad for him as no one was bidding on him. I really have to thank her for picking him up that day.


----------



## Blue

I had only one experience with a young mare that was allowed to chew on everything. We had a her a very short time before she'd chewed through the reins on one of my better bridles. I was furious. After that everyone learned why we try to discourage that behavior from day one.


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

Hunter65, what did you use on his tail. I have two paints that could use a little spiffing up!


----------



## jaydee

*getting tails white*



WeatheredtheStorm said:


> Hunter65, what did you use on his tail. I have two paints that could use a little spiffing up!


Me too - we have a grey who pees in her tail so always has a yellow tinge and I've tried loads of stuff


----------



## Stan

My two pennys worth 
The only time I have hit a horse in the snout is when it tries to bite and I don't agree with hitting them in the face accept for the most serious of offences Biting.

it has taken me a year of carefull handling to get Stella to alow me to touch her around the head and ears. Not to say the head shy attitude was caused by being hit but it helps. Recently a Lady was standing behind Stella while I was coaxing her up to a post to hutch her up. Stella was reluctant to go forward so this person out of the blue hit Stella on the rump. Responce from Stella head up, adrinalin instantly raised and backwards she went. **** near ran down the person who adminstered the smack. Reason Stella did not want to go forward there was a dog laying where I wanted to tie her and she was doing what horses do checking it out. An nother minute and she would have gone forward. My responce was not to nice either. But I did not go backwards.

Now back to hitting the horse in the face or snout Unless my horse has tried to bite you look out, if I ever catch any person hitting any of my horses in the face they will, make no mistake, be on the recieving end of my displeasure.:evil:

Taking the serious nature of rope chewing into account my approach would be to any horse I may be holding at the time is to lift its head and say in a slightly angry tone Leave. or growl. Stella has been taught to respond to both comands, Leave with a tug of the reins, or the growl if I am angry.

Each owner knows the responce of their horse when being treated in a particular way therfore is positioned so as not to end up on the recieving end of the animal. The lady who hit Stella on the rump though not meaning any malace almost got her self killed. If I had not been hanging onto the front to slow stella she would have been trampled. Stella is a big horse. The person behind did not know what was going on infront The horse and I did.

Now off to work.


----------



## Hunter65

I used Absorbine Show clean.









It says to use Absorbine superpoo first, but of course I didn't read that until after I left the store. I used it full strength and there still is a hint of yellow in the bottom of his tail, but I think if I would have used the super poo first it would have been brighter. Going to do it again this weekend. _did his sock too and it came out pretty good too.

_


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone


----------



## pepsipop

hi country. I am night shift this week its getting long now. Its cold and mid winter. Wish I could snuggle up to my man but nearly impossible through the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> My two pennys worth
> Recently a Lady was standing behind Stella while I was coaxing her up to a post to hutch her up. Stella was reluctant to go forward so this person out of the blue hit Stella on the rump. Responce from Stella head up, adrinalin instantly raised and backwards she went. **** near ran down the person who adminstered the smack. Reason Stella did not want to go forward there was a dog laying where I wanted to tie her and she was doing what horses do checking it out. An nother minute and she would have gone forward. My responce was not to nice either. But I did not go backwards.
> 
> Now back to hitting the horse in the face or snout Unless my horse has tried to bite you look out, if I ever catch any person hitting any of my horses in the face they will, make no mistake, be on the recieving end of my displeasure.:evil:
> 
> Taking the serious nature of rope chewing into account my approach would be to any horse I may be holding at the time is to lift its head and say in a slightly angry tone Leave. or growl. Stella has been taught to respond to both comands, Leave with a tug of the reins, or the growl if I am angry.
> 
> Each owner knows the responce of their horse when being treated in a particular way therfore is positioned so as not to end up on the recieving end of the animal. The lady who hit Stella on the rump though not meaning any malace almost got her self killed. If I had not been hanging onto the front to slow stella she would have been trampled. Stella is a big horse. The person behind did not know what was going on infront The horse and I did.
> 
> Now off to work.


Stan I agree with you and all to often people will jump to the conclusion that when a horse stops to look it needs shoving forward. Often these people are the 'experts'

Many moons ago a girlfriend of mine asked me to go look at a 4 year old gelding she was thinking of buying.
He was a very nice horse but spoiled and green. He was at a woman's yard for training. Now this woman had been a groom to one of the top UK event riders and had been to the Olympics with him. She had the reputation of being 'brilliant' but I had been on the receiving end of some of the horses she had 'trained' and did not think a lot of her efforts.

The girl who was buying the horse had a very good 14.2 pony which she had ruined by being way to soft with him. I told her that, if she bought this horse then she had to be very strict with the boundaries. She agreed to accept my help.

The horse vetted and bought I went to pick him up in the horsebox. I was told that he had been very bad to load in the trailer so to allow plenty of time.

I reversed the lorry into the gate to the yard, there was the gate on the left and a straw rick on the right, forming a good channel.

We got the horse out and he walked straight to the ramp. He stopped and was looking inside. I patted his neck and he walked forward one step. As his foot went onto the ramp he stopped, he wasn't sure, as it was rising and made a different noise. He went to lower his head to sniff the ramp and I let him go down to look - there was no resistance, just that it was different and he wasn't sure. His nose no sooner touched the ramp and the trainer started to lash him with a lunge whip. 
That was it. There was no way he was going to go in and immediately changed from a curious horse to one that was in fight mode.

I know horses and knew that this was not the way to go. I told his new owner to take the horse and I walked to the trained and took the whip away from her. I was walking away from the horse towards the stables to rest the whip there when his owner called to me. I turned and was met with the horse running back and then double barrelling me.
I got one hoof on the side of my face. As he kicked I thought "He doesn't need shoeing!" and then I was sailing backwards landing against the stable wall in a sitting position. 
Broken nose and cheek bone - lots of blood from nose and also from a split in the back of my head.

Horse went back in the stable whilst injuries were dealt with. Best thing that happened as it was a while before I stopped seeing stars.

I moved the horsebox and put it on the road. I got the horse out and led him to the ramp. He looked and stopped. He was wary but with no one behind him he was prepared to try. He put the foot on the ramp and lowered his head to look. Not sure he stood there for several minutes. I got his new owner to lift the other front leg and put that on the ramp, he moved his back feet forward and with a scratch and kind words he walked straight into the lorry. 

It took about 15 minutes.

Now, that was one heck of a horse, he was intelligent and would try things on. His owner needed a lot of help to start with but she got the idea and followed through.

Her pony had been a good jumper but she had allowed him to run out and refuse so when it came to jumping this new horse, I had to make sure that she didn't do the same.
He had a big natural jump and soon they were confident together. They were entered for a cross country and I took them to a field where there was a stream running the length if it - you could jump where it was narrow but deep, shallow and wide, off a bank or up a bank, and ideal schooling ground.

As she went to jump this ditch for the first time the horse slowed down and looked like he was going to refuse. I yelled at ther and ran forward to chase him over it. That was it, he spun around to face me and was one ugly animal. 
I realised that it was _my_ mistake and moved away. I allowed them to come into it again and he reacted the same way, slowed right down. had a good look and then popped it with no thoughts of refusing.

When it came time to go to shows I was always there to load him. We always took it steady and he would go in after looking. I stopped having to go there and then one day get a call to say he would not load. 
I went there within a few minutes (my place was only up the road) and immediately saw that he was saying "NO!"
Gave him a chance but this was a new game and he was really testing. I got the lunge whip and when he started to rear and mess around he got two lashes across his back legs. He looked over his shoulder at me and then went straight in. 
This was a very sharp horse, he would test the boundaries like no other. He would try his best if he had respect for you and if he was unsure he wanted time to look and think before he tried it. However, he knew the rules and if he broke them then he was fully prepared to accept fair correction.

One thing I am good at is 'reading' a horse. I know when it is unsure, frightened, untrained, ill mannered or just plain disobedient. Each needs treating in a different way to get the wanted answer.


----------



## jaydee

*knowing how & when to act*



Foxhunter said:


> Stan I agree with you and all to often people will jump to the conclusion that when a horse stops to look it needs shoving forward. Often these people are the 'experts'
> 
> One thing I am good at is 'reading' a horse. I know when it is unsure, frightened, untrained, ill mannered or just plain disobedient. Each needs treating in a different way to get the wanted answer.


You were so lucky to come out of that alive.
Many moons ago when I was about 16 I was waiting to go into a showjumping ring on someone elses pony that used to do little mini rears when he got excited and 'wanted to go' but he was totally balanced and harmless. A young man who went on to become quite well known in showjumping was standing close by watching, strode over and bashed the pony on the poll with a bottle he was holding saying 'this will cure him of that habit' Result - pony went over backwards, landed on my leg, I got concussion and pony took months to be persuaded to go in the ring again
Some years later I bought a nice horse for hunting that had belonged to him and he'd overfaced it so much it had gone totally sour but it loved hunting and after a season at that game did start jumping again


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan*I meant to add that had I been behind Stella and she was looking, I would probably put a hand on her hip and given her a scratch, not to drive her forward but to just encourage her and relax her.
It would be instinctive with me.


----------



## Blue

I don't know squat about english riding, but reading these posts it seems to me that a horse is a horse. They need encouragement and confidence. I too have had one from an "expert". It took a little bit to get him to calm down and relax but when he found his trust again, all was well. One of the better horses I had. Sadly we lost him to navicular years ago, but he turned out to be quite special once we got through the mistrust. As gently as possible, but as firm as necessary!


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with Blue


----------



## Country Woman

I will take pictures of the place where I will be taking lessons


----------



## Fahntasia

Stan said:


> Fahntasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Grace, im planning on dressage of course :wink:. She has great suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> O/K I'll show my ignorance. What does, she has great suspension, mean when used in reference to a horse.
Click to expand...

Great suspension is that in between time between gaits, when the horse seems to be floating in between transitions. Her back is nice and short which helps alot. and "should" make it easier to get her collected. 

It's not ignorance at all Stan, I only learned what it meant a year ago lol. I was a hunter/jumper girl until last year when I started riding again and got into dressage and started learning all these new words, suspension, collected, and the not so mysterious half halt.:wink:


----------



## outnabout

With Grace said:


> Welcome Wild! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too...since I see you also ride a magnificent Morgan. Arent they amazing?!


You two are making me want to ride a Morgan!


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Great suspension is that in between time between gaits, when the horse seems to be floating in between transitions. Her back is nice and short which helps alot. and "should" make it easier to get her collected.
> 
> It's not ignorance at all Stan, I only learned what it meant a year ago lol. I was a hunter/jumper girl until last year when I started riding again and got into dressage and started learning all these new words, suspension, collected, and the not so mysterious half halt.:wink:


Thanks for that and at the risk of being labled my mind went elswere. But the riding I do is hang on and pray the horse knows what to do. Its true, we spend the most part pushing through bush. Now thats when one wishes one was on a minature. How is it the trees have so many low branches or is it stella getting her own back. The latter I think


----------



## Stan

Just had to log in and give all the news. Whats her name has gone to Auckland for the weekend left today Friday and tonight I got the call, cattle drive on tomorrow. She who must be obeyed will miss out not that I am being an a===h at all, its just not often I get one over her.

The feeling of elation may be short lived Stella still has a wound on her leg and I will not be able to make a decission untill day break Saturday. Being winter in NZ its dark by 6 pm about the time I arrive home from work. If I can't get to go I can still pig out and be a slob.

I have a couple of devices designed to assist in the handling of the horse and intend to photo them this weekend using Stella as the model, and what a fine model she is. Some thing to comment on. One of the devices I have used and have a positive comment the other not to sure. So all things being equal I will post them on Sunday. 

Cheers all, and CW if you read this have a great time on Saturday I'm looking forward to the photos


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan*, as long as she is sound it will do her no harm. I would put some back boots on her just so she doesn't knock it and open it up.

As for riding, I want to ride a walker and see what that feels like.Looks like fun!

I haven't had a lot to do with QHs but the ones I have ridden have all been great jumpers. They have such powerful back ends and with being slightly downhill in many cases, means they look down at the fence. I evented one when in the Pony Club and, when in the US I have ridden several and always found them to have a natural ability to get to the other side of an obstacle without going round or through it!


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Thanks for that and at the risk of being labled my mind went elswere. But the riding I do is hang on and pray the horse knows what to do. Its true, we spend the most part pushing through bush. Now thats when one wishes one was on a minature. How is it the trees have so many low branches or is it stella getting her own back. The latter I think



Although my sister and I both rode as children we rarely ever rode together. 
I had three horses at livery. One was a short cob, 14.3 but as strong as an ox. He could have carried a bus load of people and the bus! The other was a hunter and the third a lovely young horse I had no long broken.

Anyway, my sister, cousin and I decided to go for a ride together. Cousin, not so experienced was on the hunter, sister on the young horse and me on the cob.

We went for a great ride for about three hours. Now, there is great riding in that area but the big disadvantage is there are so many gated to go through which need opening and closing. When we came to a gate, this duty fell to me. Cob was great at gates and being lower, they were easy to do from him.
The 'problem' arose because instead of waiting for me to finish, sis and cousin, having a laugh, would charge off and horses, being horses cob wanted to go too.
At one gate a hinge was broken so I dismounted to do it. As I put my foot in the iron to mount, so they cantered off. I ended up on the cob's back but the saddle was well to one side as he was rather rotund! There we are charging along with me sat on the saddle flap. 
As we came off the hill, down a narrow right of way, I was in front. The trees were hanging over the track. I had to duck my head slightly with many branches but the other two - both on 16.2 horses were having to lean well forward.
At the steepest part of the hill I kicked cob on and he took off at a fast canter. Sis and cousin were cussing me as they had no choice but to follow. I took great delight when at the bottom, of seeing them with bits of branches stuck on them and a couple of scratches too.

Revenge can be sweet.


----------



## Stan

foxhunter I will post photos of the bush I am talking about No room to run just hang on and duck but a great ride at the end of it all.

We ride frequently with several of our friends but two in particular I have noticed have no concept of time Jenny will organise a short ride but always designed to test the horse and rider, steep, bush, forest and beach. What starts off as a short ride of a couple of hours ends up being all day. Jenny arranges some of the local fund raisers which attract up to 150 plus riders. One has to book early as her treks are well attended. 2 day events. The other friend I have found when she mentions a short ride it pays to have a bed roll she to loses track of time. But good fun


----------



## Stan

The photo of the camp site had 180 riders attend a two day trek. That is a normal amount that attend one of Jennys treks.

The remaining photos though not great quality will give an indication of the country. The horses have to be thinkers and very steady. he saddles generally are western with front chest plate and rear straps. The head of the horse is not trused up in any way they need to be able to move freely. Bit and reins thats all. The last photo they were pulling a quad bike up out of the bush. A horse was being used but it was out of sight in the bush. Note how steep it is The track was only just wide enough for one horse at a time thats why the quad slid off. Pig hunters.


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN*
Fantastic!

Just as a matter of interest, roughly how many miles would you travel on such a trip?

Certainly need a confident and bold horse. Mind you, in my youth that is the sort of ride I would have liked to take a problematic horse on, it would certainly have sorted them out. (Or killed us both!)


----------



## With Grace

Wow Stan that is some extreme trail riding! Enjoy your Bachelor weekend, hope Stella is feeling well enough to go on the the drive!

CW - one more day and you'll finally be on horseback!!

Outnabout -  Once you give a Morgan a try, I should warn you, you'll be hooked.

Fahntasia - Can't wait to hear about your adventures in training Sapphira in dressage. She's going to be one of those that catches the judges eye before they even get to the ring.


----------



## Fahntasia

*Stan:* That looks FANTASTIC! I would love to do that one day with my Sapphira! She definetley has the smarts to be able to pull that off, just wondering if I do ....LOL!

I think I will start up a "trek" like that in my neck of the woods, there are definetley enough horse owners around here to set that up. Thanks for the fantastic idea! As for the horses getting revenge amongst the branches and bushes, I agree, they are getting thier own back lol.

*Grace: *She is so smart, she catches on so quickly! I have been training her to lift her feet by saying "up up up" and tapping her thigh or shoulder. She learned that within a few days....A lady that boards at my barn, wanted to see her feet, so she did the usual run down the leg and squeeze, Sapphira just stood there looking at her, I said *soandso* you need to tell her "up up up" as soon as I said it her leg popped up ****! I truly adore this mare, her good looks are just a bonus. I'm not sure if i'll compete with her yet, thats another ball of wax I am not sure I want to open. For now I am just enjoying her as much as I can, learning with her, and watching this stunning being grow.

*CW:* We need pics, cant wait to see them!


----------



## Country Woman

The lessons maybe on hold because a step stool has to be found 
she is thinking of my safety 
So I will let you know more


----------



## chrislynnet

Hi everyone -- I'm a lurker. I just went back to riding after *mumble* decades. :> I'm 58 and leased a horse for my son's 16 birthday. When he's out of town with his dad I'm taking lessons and riding the horse. I never really knew anything except how to stay ON a horse, so it's so fun to learn how to ride again. Also things I never knew how to do like saddling, hoof picking, lunging, etc.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *STAN*
> Fantastic!
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, roughly how many miles would you travel on such a trip?
> 
> Certainly need a confident and bold horse. Mind you, in my youth that is the sort of ride I would have liked to take a problematic horse on, it would certainly have sorted them out. (Or killed us both!)


I have ot measured the distance but generally 6 hours of riding each day. Some times a little less on the second day. I intend to buy a GPS for the summer treking. That will give me the distanced travelled. In those photos the country was hard work great fun but hard work. The creek was bolders and broken rock, not the place for new horses, one could get killed quite easly if the horse is not ready for it.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> The lessons maybe on hold because a step stool has to be found
> she is thinking of my safety
> So I will let you know more


A little project for Marc make a transportable step stool. I have a large plactic one its round, with three levels. Light and steady. Roslyn uses it when at home. On the trail one has to look for some raised ground or a ditch to put the horse in. Makes getting on much easer. There is generally something to use just a matter of looking at the unthinkable and re-asses its use. A bit like Roslyn and I, she often has to think outside of the square to justify marring me.:lol:


----------



## Stan

chrislynnet said:


> Hi everyone -- I'm a lurker. I just went back to riding after *mumble* decades. :> I'm 58 and leased a horse for my son's 16 birthday. When he's out of town with his dad I'm taking lessons and riding the horse. I never really knew anything except how to stay ON a horse, so it's so fun to learn how to ride again. Also things I never knew how to do like saddling, hoof picking, lunging, etc.


Hi and welcome don't lurk any more you are home amoungst some of the most thoughtfull posters (No not of firemen on a calander) I mean folks that enjoy their horses but have not yet learnt to conform.:shock:

Cheers
Stan


----------



## pepsipop

kids have show tomorrow horses all plaited ears trimmed and look stunning. Oh hell I hope Hannah my daughter keeps it together. She always falls apart at a show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

pepsipop said:


> kids have show tomorrow horses all plaited ears trimmed and look stunning. Oh hell I hope Hannah my daughter keeps it together. She always falls apart at a show
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well , as for poor Hannah, maybe try and distract her with something else so she doesn't panic?


----------



## chrislynnet

LOL, thanks Stan!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! And welcome Chrislynnet!

I just have to say that I love coming here and reading what everyone is up to!! 

Lady Isabella was quite the Diva this evening on our ride. I believe she thought it was just my job to feed her apples, hose her down, and keep her cool since that is what I had been doing during the heat wave. Tonight I made her work and she did her best to get out of it. But in the end, I won all the battle of wills we had and once again, my girl knows I am the herd leader. Shows how far I have come in my riding. A year ago, I would have been scared and would have gotten off and quit. Very proud of myself. She refused to cross a bridge we have crossed a hundred times. I refused to let her refuse. She would tease me by going right up to it like she was going to cross and then whip around and try to bolt back to the barn. It was an epic battle that took about 15 minutes for me to win. I was ready to spend the night trying to cross that bridge if I had to...and I think she finally realized it.  She was rewarded for her compliance with a menthol rubdown afterwards.


----------



## chrislynnet

Good for you!


----------



## stormylass

Hi I'm 49 have 5 horses 3 QH,1standardbred(my soulmate) and 1TB . I have been riding since 6 had horses most all my life. My dad was a racehorse trainer and I went to college like a good little girl,even though I wanted to be a trainer also.I was in medicine for 27 LONG years, and now NO husband NO kids at home and now I'm doing what I always wanted...I 'm studying for my racehorse trainer test in Texas.IT IS HARD!!LOL but I can't wait my Tb is a 2 yo filly and hopefully will hit the track next year. I love horses, they make me a better person, my bubbies are the best bubbies. They make me laugh every day and make me excited every morning to get up. I live in the hottest place on the planet Texas is just a few blocks away from the sun,so riding in the summer can be cruel,so I get up at 5 to feed so we can ride and be done by 9 when we all start melting ! Every summer I swear I'm moving to Canada!LOL


----------



## Paintlover1965

Stormy, you might not want to move up to my neck of the woods as the heat and dryness lately might make you think you never left Texas! No rain in weeks and record temps of over 30C with over 40C humidex and now brush fires. Canada has gone crazy! Almost makes me long for the snow...but nah...the fall is really my favourite season as short lived as it can be. I love the colours of the fall leaves the best. I am on holiday for two weeks starting tomorrow and am looking forward to spending some relaxing time with my horses. Happy trails to all!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan*, interesting to know how many miles over that sort of terrain. 
As an aside a racehorse trainer uses all sorts of technical aids for fitness training of his horses. They have heart monitors fitted to them when galloping and also use a GPS to say exactly where on the gallops the horse's heart rate changes. When the trainer was away he left specific instructions as to what work the string of horses were to do. On his return he called in the Head Lad and Assistant Trainer and berated them for not sticking to instructions - all was there on the technological read outs.
Turns out they had galloped the horses from S. UK to Spain and then galloped them back to somewhere in Wales! All according to a faulty GPS. 

It is the Hunt Open Day tomorrow. I have baked a load of cakes, some for eating with the teas they provide and some for sale. I have done one of my favourite Guiness Cake, a rich moist chocolate cake with a cream cheese frosting. Also about 60 muffins of various descriptions. 

We will all be going along with a couple of Em's terriers for the terrier racing. 
I do not know if any of you have ever attended a terrier racing event but it is hysterical. The dogs are all put into starting boxes and a skin is dragged ahead of them and they all go after the skin. Well, this is what is meant to happen. Terriers, being terrors often have other ideas. 
The excitement whilst they are waiting is enormous, they are screaming and often fights break out, some, when in the crates will just sit there, others will be out and after the lure, whilst some will turn to go after some other dog they were arguing with before they went into the start box.

Yesterday I tied a lure, in the form of an old pice of rag, on the back of the ATV to get the two runners to go after it. Didn't work. Both looked at the rag and thought "We're not idiots, that's not worth catching!" 
I changed the lure for a calf's leg - what a difference that made. Not only were the two terriers after it so were the other dogs that were outside. 

Should be interesting!

I will take my camera and see how it goes.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter the GPS is for she who must be obeyed really. She needs it to tell the rescue chopper my position when I need assistance and medical treatment. That is providing I have survived. I surpose I will have to start being nice and thoughtfull, insurance, so she gives the rescue folks the correct readings. Or so she can come back and pick me up later. 

Chocolates and flowers, breakfast in bed, more insurance.:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Although my sister and I both rode as children we rarely ever rode together.
> I had three horses at livery. One was a short cob, 14.3 but as strong as an ox. He could have carried a bus load of people and the bus! The other was a hunter and the third a lovely young horse I had no long broken.
> 
> Anyway, my sister, cousin and I decided to go for a ride together. Cousin, not so experienced was on the hunter, sister on the young horse and me on the cob.
> 
> We went for a great ride for about three hours. Now, there is great riding in that area but the big disadvantage is there are so many gated to go through which need opening and closing. When we came to a gate, this duty fell to me. Cob was great at gates and being lower, they were easy to do from him.
> The 'problem' arose because instead of waiting for me to finish, sis and cousin, having a laugh, would charge off and horses, being horses cob wanted to go too.
> At one gate a hinge was broken so I dismounted to do it. As I put my foot in the iron to mount, so they cantered off. I ended up on the cob's back but the saddle was well to one side as he was rather rotund! There we are charging along with me sat on the saddle flap.
> As we came off the hill, down a narrow right of way, I was in front. The trees were hanging over the track. I had to duck my head slightly with many branches but the other two - both on 16.2 horses were having to lean well forward.
> At the steepest part of the hill I kicked cob on and he took off at a fast canter. Sis and cousin were cussing me as they had no choice but to follow. I took great delight when at the bottom, of seeing them with bits of branches stuck on them and a couple of scratches too.
> 
> Revenge can be sweet.


Thats just one of the many reason why I love my little guy!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome to all the newbies! 
Stan looks like some awesome riding. I think I will have to wait til my pony gets better at knowing where his feet are before trying those kind of trails. Hope Stella is OK for Cattle drive. 
CW what happened with lesson, did you at least meet lesson horse? I am surprised they dont have a mounting block if they give lessons.

Went to barn yesterday and discovered that vet left a staple in Hunters ear. Had to wait 6 hours for her to get there. I guess I was at bottom of list as it was a free call. Ear looks good but was healing with a little nubbin kinda sticking up so had vet cut it off, so ear looks kinda yucky again. Had to put more stuff on sarcoid, its gonna be a nasty one. Sheesh, poor pony. BUT he did get a bath yesterday and I used the whitener on his mane - now to try the forelock.


----------



## Country Woman

I am getting s step stool this weekend so will 
go soon


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> Welcome WOT nice to talk to some one around my age and riding for the first time. (that is not to say I don't enjoy the conversations with the under 60ies) But it goes to show, we life experenced persons are not dead until we say so. :lol:



It's different. Now there are two even older persons in our class, so I'm not the oldest anymore.  And I have to say it, but older people ARE their own people. (laughing) I aggravated the husband of that team, by requesting my regular saddle. (we were doing a kind of musical saddle thing because I'm long legged). He was very annoyed. 

I'm an active person even though I'm a couch potato fiend...I don't want to mislead you and say I'm athletic, but in a way I am. All my life, nomatter what I've been an avid bike rider or relentless walker or competitive roller skater (figures). But I do write and paint which are not busy activities. 

And now there's this new mad passion. I can't do English because I'm not stupid enough to think I should start jumping, and polo looks like outrageous fun but right now my focus is on learning to speak to and to use my aids to communicate what I want to do with my horse. I want to learn to canter/lope well. I CAN, but I can't seem to do it initially without using the horn and this girl is a fast start, so does a VERY energetic leap into her lope, which is thrilling but I'm not good enough to catch and sustain yet. I will though. 

I just learned yesterday she's pregnant. My beautiful Lily Ann Clabber is pregnant.

I also learned more about her history: how she came to them pregnant (daddy was a mustang) (btw, is that what you call horses that are with foal?... I don't know)...in any case she was pregnant - she's a quarter horse - and she had been neglected, abused, was starving and nearly mortally injured, the skin on her leg was almost torn off getting on or off a trailer. So when she settled into her life in CT, she did not enjoy being around other horses (still doesn't...she has her friends and that's it), had terrible issues with food and would fight for it. They say she's come a long way and it's not hard to see. 

So now I have to ask for some tips on how to handle a pregnant horse.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hey - you two 'oldies' (not that I am admitting that I am older than Stan!) there is hope for you yet.

Many moons ago I had a man book in riding lessons. When he arrived he was tall, very smart. He had ridden a few times as a boy and wanted to take up riding again now he had retired.
He was remarkably fit for an 'oldie' and I could see no worries about him continuing his lessons nor of fulfilling his ambition of riding to hounds. 

After a few lessons he asked me what I thought he had done as a career. I never hesitated when I said he had been in the Navy. The reason for this was that Portsmouth, a big UK Naval base was very close and I had several people riding from the navy bases.
Turns out he was a Chaplain to which I remarked "Gosh, I have never taught a vicar before!"

The more shocking was that he was 74 years, I would have said about 65.

He had six months of lessons and riding out and was out hunting that season. I found him a wonderful mare that had hunted all her life but needed a quieter time as she aged, they fox hunted for several seasons before both hung up their boots.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> Hey - you two 'oldies' (not that I am admitting that I am older than Stan!) there is hope for you yet.
> 
> Many moons ago I had a man book in riding lessons. When he arrived he was tall, very smart. He had ridden a few times as a boy and wanted to take up riding again now he had retired.
> He was remarkably fit for an 'oldie' and I could see no worries about him continuing his lessons nor of fulfilling his ambition of riding to hounds.
> 
> After a few lessons he asked me what I thoughPt he had done as a career. I never hesitated when I said he had been in the Navy. The reason for this was that Portsmouth, a big UK Naval base was very close and I had several people riding from the navy bases.
> Turns out he was a Chaplain to which I remarked "Gosh, I have never taught a vicar before!"
> 
> The more shocking was that he was 74 years, I would have said about 65.
> 
> He had six months of lessons and riding out and was out hunting that season. I found him a wonderful mare that had hunted all her life but needed a quieter time as she aged, they fox hunted for several seasons before both hung up their boots.


wow that's awesome. I still hope to be riding at 74. Hunter will be 32 then lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I also hope to be riding at 74 if I ever get a horse


----------



## Paintlover1965

That is a great story for sure Foxhunter. My BO is still riding regularly and competing in local team penning with me and will be 70 this year. I hope to ride till I stop breathing.


----------



## corgi

Me too! Since I didn't start riding until I was 40, I have to make up a lot of time!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter, Hunter65, C/W, WOT, Corgi, Paintlover1965, is that your year of bith.?
And to all of those lurking in the shadows we know you are there, Jump in and say your piece Its what keeps this thread working and if you have not recieved a responce let us know.
Those of us over 60 have a great excuse, by the time we have typed a reply a week has gone by. Its not that we are slow, caused by age, its a sign of maturity, better thinking prosesses, no longer in a hurry, Not Age.

C/W I have learnt over the years things do not come to you. You have to make it happen. Every action has an equal and oppersit re-action. Keep on looking fore the horse because it's out there just waiting for you to arrive.

Foxhunter No self respecting dog would chase a rag Thats what cats do. Dragging a piece of meat I may have fought the dogs for it my self

Hunter65 I do like your horse.

To the others being the only person who has admitted to being the oldest in this thread, Hell i'm most likely the eldest in this horse forum. But age is not an excuse not to get out there and do it. I to have trouble with my timing at the trot and I do not think I am totally to blame. I have great timing and rhythm, Roslyn is a muso and has great timing but can't dance close. She bobs up and down when close dancing calls for rhythm, the ability to keep the timing in the feet as one moves. 
Nothing like close dancing to set the mood. Unlike the teni bobbers, those under 60:twisted: standing 6 feet apart and shaking a leg at each other. Might as well be line dancing. 

The point is after having a shot at the unders 60s is. Roslyn bobbs up and down which is the movement for the trot while I sway from side to side (no alcohol involved) which is the movment that causes one to slide of the side of the horse. Which we do With Grace (no pun intended). 

So for those over 60 if you have trouble rising to the trot its because you were brought up in an era when close dancing was the norm, and the only hip hop we did was to rock and roll. Rock and roll means rhythm TO ROCK AND ROLL. I may never be able to trot, but I can still dance.:wink:

In parting I have to keep riding for at least 16 more years the alternative is to sell Stella to a younger person so she have a usefull life. But I don't want her moved on any more, her life will become void of feeling and she will become just a horse, not a partner, which I believe a horse needs to be if you want to get the best out of them . 

Cheers

As always the spelling mistakes belong to me don't copy.
Notice how I managed to uphold the direction of the thread and brought it back to horses Slick.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan mentioning having rising trot problems - one day I will tell of my mother and her trot rising!

However, he also mentioned alcohol.

I bought, untried a little cobby mare, only 13.2 and certainly with Appaloosa blood in her as she was speckled on her butt and her skin was spotted. She never grew a proper mane or tail either.
I was warned that she had 'mostly been driven' but she was a handy type for a riding school and I liked her. 

When it came to riding her she was afraid of the person mounting and sitting up on her but taking her to a couple of fetes to give pony rides, she soon accepted kids being thrown up onto her back!

The real problem came with her cantering. She would do one or two strides of canter, stop dead with her head on her chest and raise her butt high enough to throw all off her. It was not a buck but I suspect that when driven, had she cantered she had been pulled up hard and then cracked on the backside to send her forward. 

The riding school was very well situated being that at the end of one field was a very good pub. One lunch time we decided to ride across the field to go for lunch. 
One girl was on Stanley, a pony I had rescued and a terrific character, the other was on an 11.2 pony and I was on the little mare. 
Sue, on Stan, set off at a canter and I followed. We were bareback and halterless. 
Charlie was cantering behind Stan but the other pony decided he wanted to go to his friends and went in a different direction. The girl fell off him so we turned and cantered back to see if she was OK. 
Sue let Stan charge off and I followed. The mare did two strides of gallo, stopped dead, lifted her butt and I went straight over her head into the biggest pile of poop in the field. 
The kids watching were heard to say "Don't laugh, she might have hurt herself!"
Needless to say I was laughing hard. 

Unfortunately this was seen by several at the pub. When I got there I was challenged to ride this mare at the next fox hunt there, which was in a couple of weeks.
Never being one to shirk a dare, I did ride her with the intention of staying out for a short time, returning back and riding one of the other horses.

Most of the bets had been in the form of a whiskey or three. 
Had I been off a horse when hounds moved off, I would have been legless. However, I had four good sturdy and safe legs under me.
Hounds found quickly and we all followed. The first jump was a 3'9" set of rails, into a farm track and then straight over another set of rails. 
This mare had never jumped before but she didn't care (and thanks to the bottle, nor did I!) I was out on her for a couple of hours and decided to go swap horses. 

Back at the stables I put her in a stable with a 4'6" door, before I had a chance to walk to the tackroom she had jumped over the door and was disappearing up the drive back in the direction of the hunt.
I threw the tack on the mare and was after her, having sobered up some, I did take a halter with me.

I met some of the children that had been out hunting, leading her back with a makeshift halter! We left her shut in the indoor arena where she could not jump out.

I will say that I have ridden drunk before, All times I have managed to stay on and not make to much of a fool of myself.


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome to all the newbies! I've been trying to read and stay caught up on the posts, barely, but have been too busy lately to do any posting. Here in the midwest it's been around 100 degree or higher, and any days where it's decent for riding we've been in the garden. DH has had lovely tomatoes coming on, and green beans and corn. Watermelons are on the way. Foxhunter, consider yourself hugged! I am guessing that you're not a hugger, per se, but I probably just couldn't help myself because I'm so thrilled with the results of the Neem oil. It's proven to be very useful in the garden. I tried it on the silks of the corn, to see if it would deter the worms and it is working. I'd share some produce with you if you were closer! 

So, garden is great and horses are fat - due to not being ridden. While our grass is dry and not faring well in the drought, we had a stockpiled pasture and they're being grazed enough that they don't seem to be losing weight. I did lose a sheep during the heat wave; despite shade and extra care during the hottest days, she didn't do well. She's always been my weakest one and I knew she was when I bought her; but she was a very sweet ewe and for my first flock I wanted at least one that was friendly. So, her legacy is that the remaining 11 painted ladies are easy to handle because she was a great sheep for me to learn with. Today was routine worming and hoof trims. DH bought a frame for a sheep chute/neck gate and built it out for me. I don't think I've been so happy with equipment since he built the barn and added stalls. It worked marvelously and we were able to get all the sheep examined and treated without any drama. I love it when you open the door to let them out of the neck gate and they look around and walk quietly off instead of bolting. 

CW, hoping you find a great step stool. I just bought another one at Lowe's lumber/hardware store (don't know if you have those in Canada) to replace mine that I kept in the arena/barn/trailer that had gotten a crack after many years of heavy use. This style has four sturdy legs and broad feet, and folds up for easy carrying and storage; it's very, very safe with a good-sized top platform. I hadn't found a replacement for over a year, and other stools just didn't measure up. It was only $21 but I would have gladly paid more as it is by far the best little stool I've found for mounting -- http://www.lowes.com/pd_140459-315-...73&Ntt=step+stool&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=


----------



## Equilove

I know I'm about 20 years too young to post here... just wanted to comment that one of my best trail riding buddies is 86, and prefers the feisty young horses to well-trained older horses any day  He could also outride me in a heartbeat, and he's more fit than most the people 1/4 his age. I blame it on the horses, personally 

Ride long and prosper! Or, er, whatever.


----------



## Hunter65

Equilove said:


> I know I'm about 20 years too young to post here... just wanted to comment that one of my best trail riding buddies is 86, and prefers the feisty young horses to well-trained older horses any day  He could also outride me in a heartbeat, and he's more fit than most the people 1/4 his age. I blame it on the horses, personally
> 
> Ride long and prosper! Or, er, whatever.


That is so cool. I hope that's me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

I had a big long response, with shout outs to everyone here, and once again, I hit something and it all deleted...really makes me mad!

So will try to start over now. Today was Kes's day off, so I went and let her out into her run for the afternoon. When I pulled up this evening to lock her back into her stall she saw me walking towards the barn and ran back into her stall to meet me, whinnying and calling to me! I loved it.

Our trainer has found an open show he wants us to go to on the 5th. Exciting that we'll get in a show to practice at before our big show at the end of August, but also nerve wracking at the same time, as we're still not quite ready. She's not collecting so well right now, very heavy on the fore and not in a good frame. She only does it with me too, so we're trying to figure it out.

CW - did you get to the barn today?
Stan - did you get out on the cattle drive?
ladytrails - I'm so sorry you lost your sheep, can't imagine how hot it must be. Would be so miserable. I imagine the grass isn't faring well. The grass/ hay in our state is doing very well this summer, but, it doesn't affect us that buy it, since the Japanese take all our great hay and pay such high prices for it that we get the seconds at way too high a price.

Fahntasia - how's the mare settling in now? Do you get to spend some time bonding with her?


----------



## oobiedoo

Hi all,
Just been lurking lately and reading all the good stories you guys post here : ) 
CW really looking forward to hearing more about your new barn and what horses you find there.
Susan. Are you still in NC? At least you got the week with cooler weather. New Bern probably gets a little cooler breeze from the water doesn't it? I'm off of I-95 near Smithfield. Hope your vacation is going well.
Went today and got the last posts,fence staples and hinges and
gate latches to finish fencing the other half of the yard. 
because the pony comes home next weekend.Going to put a gate in between the 2 areas and let Star and Judy Judy Big Ears meet across the fence to begin with. 
Then in September I'll be laid off at work and should have plenty of time to work with both of them. I'm so looking forward to the time off, if I find I need to go back to work then I'll job hunt in January.
Well gonna go, done messed up one time with this message. Welcome to everyone new. This is a great bunch to hang out with: ) oh have any of you seen the new Geico commercial with the possum? I just crack up everytime that guy says " there he is" . Y'all have a good night or day as the case may be.


----------



## With Grace

Oobie- that commercial makes me giggle every time it comes on. "The kids wanted a puppy, and since dogs are expensive, I found them a possum"


----------



## pepsipop

Morning all

We had a aweful show yesterday. It started early. When we loaded Sally my daughter 16:2hh strarted her jiggles. We loaded Dicky in with Sally jiggleing the box he was not happy to go in and gave Sally teeth as soon as the ramp closed. Once they settled we were off. 

The whole way Sally jiggled the box and I had a hard time keeping the box on the road. We finally reached our destination, my daughter having a nervous breakdown already when we unloaded. She took the mares travel kit off. SALLY STILL SO EXCITED ABOUT BEING OUT SHE WOULD NOT STAND STILL. 

Dicky is a nasty peace of work was irritated and gave her 2 solid hooves. 

The wind was aweful Sally bounced around her courses and poor Hannah could hardly find a seat. But went through her first class to get a 14th place. 

Sally had to do a working riding test OMW. Hannah could not get the gate opened cause Sally still had the jiggles. Altgough she is big she is generally the soft natured one she went through the bending poles like she was in a race they were supposed to be done in a trot. 

I suppose we should forgive her she loves outings and has not been out for 2weeks. Hannah is still cross with her and Sally gave her a smootch this morning. So Hannah gave a good talking to. I love watching these two. Sally has been my daughters saving grace since her father disappeared. They have a strong bond and Sally always gets Hannah laughing when she is upset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepsipop

pepsipop said:


> Morning all
> 
> We had a aweful show yesterday. It started early. When we loaded Sally my daughter 16:2hh strarted her jiggles. We loaded Dicky in with Sally jiggleing the box he was not happy to go in and gave Sally teeth as soon as the ramp closed. Once they settled we were off.
> 
> The whole way Sally jiggled the box and I had a hard time keeping the box on the road. We finally reached our destination, my daughter having a nervous breakdown already when we unloaded. She took the mares travel kit off. SALLY STILL SO EXCITED ABOUT BEING OUT SHE WOULD NOT STAND STILL.
> 
> Dicky is a nasty peace of work was irritated and gave her 2 solid hooves.
> 
> The wind was aweful Sally bounced around her courses and poor Hannah could hardly find a seat. But went through her first class to get a 14th place.
> 
> Sally had to do a working riding test OMW. Hannah could not get the gate opened cause Sally still had the jiggles. Altgough she is big she is generally the soft natured one she went through the bending poles like she was in a race they were supposed to be done in a trot.
> 
> I suppose we should forgive her she loves outings and has not been out for 2weeks. Hannah is still cross with her and Sally gave her a smootch this morning. So Hannah gave a good talking to. I love watching these two. Sally has been my daughters saving grace since her father disappeared. They have a strong bond and Sally always gets Hannah laughing when she is upset.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


forgive my spelling Sally is a thb 16:2 hh mare. Dicky is a 16hh thb gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning to all. The monsoon season has definetely arrived here in AZ. Much cooler, but quite wet. Now my worry is getting the hay here dry,since it's quite a way to town & the weather is different every few miles & these storm cells move fast.

For those losing their posts-maybe break them down into smaller ones? That has worked for me.Survived another birthday-can't believe I'm 63! How did that happen? Got to go feed in a little bit. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi EVERYBODY!! 

OObie I just got home last night. I drove all the way, hauling my step son's 5000lb truck on a trailer, through the rain....just to kiss my horses noses.

I had a wonderful time, but I was very, very homesick. ( Or horsesick is more accurate)
Caco: Happy belated birthday!
Pepsi: sorry the show went so bad. I guess you can call it experience?
With Grace: I am getting excited and can't wait for your show. I miss my Morgan horses.
Foxhunter. When can I fly over and go hunting? I have ALWAYS wanted to....
Welcome to all the new people. It takes me a few posts to get all the new people's names....
but I am glad to hear from you all...!


----------



## fastforty

I gotta get in here quick. I just started getting stuff in the mail from AARP & the local funeral homes. Checked my birthdate, counted some fingers & OMG, I'm gonna be 50 soon, LOL.

About two years ago, we started our daughter at a local Equine Assisted Therapy Ranch. After a few trips up there, we decided we should give it a try too. We've worked our way through quite a few horses (bless their hearts for putting up with us) to the point that the owner isn't afraid to put us on every new horse that comes in. I'm currently riding what others here are pretty sure is nothing more than a green broke wild Mustang. He is a real sweet heart and an absolute BLAST to ride & hasn't managed to throw me, yet. We try to ride every week, if not for our own enjoyment than to continue support for the ranch who does a LOT of good things for the many kids (and their parents) that they cater to.

One day, we *will* have our own horses on our small "ranch", but we know just enough now to realize that we have quite a ways to go before that dream would be anything but a nightmare. 

Having a real good time reading the WEALTH of knowledge on this site


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> I also hope to be riding at 74 if I ever get a horse


if I can pull it off, I hope to ride until the day I die. I've never been so happy as I am when I'm with horses.


----------



## Country Woman

Well since Marc is sick we hope to go to the barn on Wed
So I am looking forward to seeing the horses


----------



## Country Woman

I will get lots of pictures


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had a big long response, with shout outs to everyone here, and once again, I hit something and it all deleted...really makes me mad!
> 
> So will try to start over now. Today was Kes's day off, so I went and let her out into her run for the afternoon. When I pulled up this evening to lock her back into her stall she saw me walking towards the barn and ran back into her stall to meet me, whinnying and calling to me! I loved it.
> 
> Our trainer has found an open show he wants us to go to on the 5th. Exciting that we'll get in a show to practice at before our big show at the end of August, but also nerve wracking at the same time, as we're still not quite ready. She's not collecting so well right now, very heavy on the fore and not in a good frame. She only does it with me too, so we're trying to figure it out.
> 
> CW - did you get to the barn today?
> Stan - did you get out on the cattle drive?
> ladytrails - I'm so sorry you lost your sheep, can't imagine how hot it must be. Would be so miserable. I imagine the grass isn't faring well. The grass/ hay in our state is doing very well this summer, but, it doesn't affect us that buy it, since the Japanese take all our great hay and pay such high prices for it that we get the seconds at way too high a price.
> 
> Fahntasia - how's the mare settling in now? Do you get to spend some time bonding with her?


With Grace. I had the weekend of all weekends to look forward to. The last cattle drive for the season. Wife 100 plus miles away. No one around to obey. Just the cat (James) and Stella, a box of cold beer and steak to go with it. The plan, Saturday, cattle drive then steak and beer in the evening. Sunday pig out and rest those sore bones caused by the cattle drive.

Reality check. No she who must be obeyed did not come home early. Stella bless her big heart, still hase a problem with her hind leg. It did not look very nice so no riding. Then while checking over the rest of her and rubbing between her front legs she stretched her neck out and got the silliest look on her face. That caused me to look further. 

That **** rash she got last year has also come back. The result is. Its Monday morning here 7-25 am. I am about to load Stella and take her to the vet. I want the leg checked and scrapings taken from the rash and the vermin causing it identified. She got this last year which caused me to turn her out for a long period missing a lot of the treks we have. More expence, and she is not a fan of the vets. I'll lay odds she will also be hard to load and its raining. A northerly storm has just arrived. Not going to be my day. :-x


----------



## Foxhunter

*Susan * come over - I will find you a horse to ride but this is bug country in what is known as The Vale, mostly hedges!









This is my late boss in his hunter, over a reasonable sized hedge, ditch on take off and drop into deep mud on landing.

*Stan, * I am older than you - not by much but still older!
As for beating the dogs to the meat I can assure you that by the time it had gone 10 yards across the field and was covered in mud, you would willingly let the dogs have it!

*Ladytrails,* Glad you are finding the Neem as effective as I am. At the Hunt Open Day today there was a woman who I told about it earlier this year. She has been using it on her pony with severe sweet itch. The pony was showing no signs of rubbing and had enough mane and tail to just about plait. She said that it was the only animal in the field not bothered by flies and others that had said it wouldn't work (including her vet) had to eat their words.

We had a good day out, the terrier racing had been held one evening last week which was a disappointment, however the two children had a great time 'showing' the two terriers. They ended up with some rosettes so were more than happy.

It has actually been a nice day, the sun has been out most of the afternoon and apart from a few spits of rain, dry. As it is St Swithun's Day the old saying is,
St Swithun's day if thou dost rain
For forty days it will remain
St Swithun's day if thou be fair
For forty days 'twill rain nae mare


Hopefully it will ring true! 

Welcome to the newbies


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well, Happy birthday Cacowgirl 

*Grace:* I have been to the barn nearly every day this week, Sapphira is a total doll, and is finally starting to bond to me. She is starting to listen to her surroundings more and looks for me when she hears my voice. Her attention span is still short, but she is 3 years old, as long as we end our bonding/training on a good note I dont mind :wink: The day she comes running to the paddock neighing will blow my mind LOL!

Tomorrow I ride her for the first time. I'm scared sh**less , no idea why ****. I know I musn't transfer my agitation/fear/idiocy to her, and I beleive I have mastered projecting the "zen" feeling, false though it may be. I have ridden a multitude of horses in my 40 yrs on this earth, why this one is different, I'm not too sure. Wish me luck folks, i'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter65

Good luck Fahntasia I am sure all will go well. I am still waiting for hunter to neigh when he sees me and he is 4. But I dont think thats the way he is, unless of course I have food. Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. All over for another year. Learning about summer in AZ-it's quite different from what I'm used to in So. Cal. Have to go into town & take care of some business tomorrow. Hope the weather co-operates enough so I can get some hay. Don't want it getting wet-it can really pour, but it's short-lived, or it will be lighter but go on for a long time-still trying to figure it out-LOL!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-hope the vet can give you some good answers on Stella & that she's back to riding soon.


----------



## outnabout

Foxhunter said:


> The more shocking was that he was 74 years, I would have said about 65.
> 
> He had six months of lessons and riding out and was out hunting that season. I found him a wonderful mare that had hunted all her life


There is a man at my barn who at 76 shows up every morning, goes and catches a horse from the pasture and practices cutting with the younger men. I saw him trimming feet the other day. I just love the guy. Last week I watched him work a cutting horse bridleless and it was pretty impressive. He adds a lot to our barn family and I look forward to learning more from him in the future.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
nice to see you all again


----------



## jaydee

*Still riding at how old?*

This lady who is close to 70 I believe was featured in a February edition of Horse & Hound. This was her 65th year of consecutive hunting seasons and still hunts with the Ledbury (Herefordshire UK) twice a week despite suffering with asthma and having a hip replacement in 2010 when she took 10 weeks off!!! She evented at intermediate level until she was 60 and still competes at lower level
Not sure if it inspires me or makes me feel totally inadequate but for anyone who tries to say that women can't handle horses (and sadly there are some who seem to think it) she is an amazing example of just how capable and enduring we can be.


----------



## Hunter65

jaydee said:


> This lady who is close to 70 I believe was featured in a February edition of Horse & Hound. This was her 65th year of consecutive hunting seasons and still hunts with the Ledbury (Herefordshire UK) twice a week despite suffering with asthma and having a hip replacement in 2010 when she took 10 weeks off!!! She evented at intermediate level until she was 60 and still competes at lower level
> Not sure if it inspires me or makes me feel totally inadequate but for anyone who tries to say that women can't handle horses (and sadly there are some who seem to think it) she is an amazing example of just how capable and enduring we can be.


Oh wow, I have no words. That is amazing and the last time I would have even thought about jumping something like that was when I was 14.


----------



## Stan

Ill never drink that much again








The morning after the night before

Not to much trouble loading she remembered her fall so encouragement was required. Then as the vet entered the trailor you could see the recognition in her eyes, and the glance she gave me. Had the Ill get even with you. Just as well she cant read. ( I'm referring to Stella not you know who)

This is my girl after one to many, Nah. She had to be sedated but the photo was worth sharing. Back leg attended to, they cut of some flesh, but not infected. She is now sporting a bandage showing off her war wounds to the sheep. Three flesh samples taken from her chest around the front legs and stitches. The concern is it is the wrong time of the year for reactions to insects to cold at present so I wait and see, the results should be available at the end of the week.

I feel good, Thank you foxhunter 23/11/48 do you beat that.

CW hows the horse hunting going. Every horse you see and don't choose gets you closer to the one waiting for you.

Hi to all and the new ones. Any one else older than the date above.

Cheers to all


----------



## jaydee

*too old for what?*



Hunter65 said:


> Oh wow, I have no words. That is amazing and the last time I would have even thought about jumping something like that was when I was 14.


Not sure I actually thought about what I was doing at that age which is probably why I did so many dumb things!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Hey Stan Was Stella out with Hunter? I keep telling him to quit drinking all the wine. :?









Seriously, hope Stella heals up soon!

I am fretting some today as BO went away for 10 days on Friday. Sat when I got to barn all was ok. The 4 horses left in the paddocks all have round bales and all were happily stuffing their faces in them. Sunday was different, Hunter had paced a trench in the front and side of his paddock and wouldn't settle. I took him out and lunged him to get some of the energy out but when other boarders were at barn last night their one mare was all stressed out and hunter was still pacing. He doesn't usually do that and I cant get to barn til after work and no one there to check on them. I am just worried he is going to hurt himself.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hunter: that picture made me giggle, poor guy! Hope his ear is healing well.

Stan: Stella looks drunk, poor thing, hope her leg gets better soon.

On to my news of the day. I had a fantastic lesson with Sapphira today. I lunged her to get the kinks out so to speak, and when she looked nice and relaxed, I got on her. She was FANTASTIC. No buck, spook, or drama of any type. I walked her, while trainer had her on the lunge a few times around the dressage ring, next lesson will be without a lunge line. Now I need to google "how to teach your horse to steer" LOL! :lol:


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Fahntasia - CONGRATS on a successful ride with Sapphira! You must be elated. 

Stan - so sorry to hear you missed your big weekend ride. Poor Stella, hope she gets to feeling better soon, and hope she doesnt take the vet visit out on you too harshly! Great pic of a drunk Stella though.

Cacow - happy belated bday!!

Hunter - Oh wow that pic had me giggling, poor boy, with that tongue out and all. I'm pretty sure you could submit that somewhere and win for funniest horse pic. 

CW - sorry hubby is sick, hope he gets better soon so you can get to riding!



So, I rode Kes both yesterday and this morning. Wonderful rides, but best part of all...drum roll please...she went light and well in a SNAFFLE! I'm so thrilled, all our training and long lining is paying off, she's learning to get softer in the bridle, which means this time next year we will be heading for some dressage tests! In the mean time, we're really working to get muscled up for the breed show, and preparing for our open show coming up. Getting nervous and excited, I know she'll do well, it's me I have to worry about, cantering in a ring with 15 other horses makes me want to throw up just thinking about it

Including a pic as proof that we are now in a USDF legal bit


----------



## Fahntasia

Congratulations Grace!! So glad you guys figured out her bit issue. She is a very pretty mare, you must be extremely proud with her progress too. *hugs* im sure you'll do great in the showring, just keep focused on Kes, BUT if your going to throw up, do it on another competitor LOL!

Yes i'm delighted with my girl, she has her "diva" moments but they are few and far between. Now I need to get her topline in shape, some stronger ab muscles (for her and ME ****!) And lots and lots of fun time so she doesnt get bored. I am playing with the idea of doing some dressage tests next year if she keeps progressing the way she does. 

I bought her some boots front and back for leg protection. The Sesamoid, canon and tendons are protected or so the info said. Can't wait to put those on her, then I wont be holding my breath and checking her legs like a neurotic mama. 

I found out today that the sound the drain makes is a big scary thing....she actually eye-balled it and moved to the far left side of the shower area to try and avoid it ****.

CW: hope your hubby get's better soon, we need pics of you riding!!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh Grace I LOVE Kes she is so pretty. Congrats on the ride. We had Hunter in a snaffle but he figured out how to work around it and didn't listen at all so now he has been in a kimberwick. Hope to work back to the snaffle or even my bitless one day soon. 

All was well at the barn today but it was too stinking hot to ride.

That picture of Hunter was when he was gelded 3 years ago but I still love it!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

just typed a long post and lost it...

With Grace: I love Kes, she is very pretty. I miss my Morgan horses. I am sure you guys will canter around there like pro's..
Fahntasia: Must be a monster in the drain.
Stan: I'll have what Stella is having, please.
Hunter: I was way to nervous to take pictures when Diamond was gelded. As a matter of fact, he is vet phobic now thanks to my full blown panic attack. I had a good friend who gelded her stallion and lost him that same week and I freaked out.

WE took Bo and his horse on their first trail ride.
Cobilion and Bo










I was very proud of Sophie for loading in my friends big trailer.










on the trails...


----------



## With Grace

Thanks you guys! I'm just so pleased we are in a legal bit now, I really got nervous when we put her in a snaffle and realized she didn't respect it. I was thinking perhaps my dressage horse was never go to be able to do dressage with me. 

Fahntasia - As I canter in my classes I'll think about getting sick on the other competitors, that ought to at least make me smile through the stress.

Hunter - Grace went in a Kimberwick really well. If Hunter does well in that, maybe try the Baucher bit, thats the bit Kes is going in now, and its still a snaffle but has just a bit of leverage and a little poll pressure. I hope to work down to a jointed Dee next...we'll see.

Susan - what a precious pic of Bo and his horse. He must just be in heaven. And as always I just swoon at the pics of Sophie!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
I love reading everyone's stories 
I am going on Wed


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning everyone!

Susan: Your sophie is just stunning, Looks like you guys had a blast on the trails and that pic of of Bo and his horse is just priceless!

Hunter: I agree with Grace, maye try to gradually work him down to a snaffle. Is his mouth just "hard"? There are mouth softeners, I have no idea if they work, or what the pros and cons are to them. I saw some on the shelf at my local tack shop.

CW: YAY! Good job on finding a barn, will they be giving lessons or are you going to look at a lease horse?

Sapphira is getting her feet done tomorrow morning, hopefully all goes well, apparently the blacksmith is supposed to be excellent. I'm crossing my fingers, no hoof no horse right...she is barefoot at the moment, im planning on keeping her like that for now until she really starts working under saddle. I keep forgetting to take more pictures of her, I get tunnel vision when i'm with her and everything else goes out the window. I'll mark it on my hand with a marker *TAKE PICTURES* ****, maybe then i'll remember:lol:

I hope everyone has a lovely day, it's raining here but who cares, we have had insane heat spells for the past few weeks, watering lawns etc.. has been banned by the town for now, so i'm super glad to see the rain! Off to work, and to the barn after work, going to see if Sapphira likes carrots as much as she's loving apples


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

sup i 54 Jk i aint old i 18 lol


----------



## maisie

Huh? My aged brain cannot translate your message.

The pictures of Stella and Hunter are very funny. 

Hunter, I hope everyone at your barn settles down. Who is taking over for the BO while she's gone? Is it a stranger?

Kes has such a pretty head and she looks good in that bit. I'm looking forward to hearing about your open show, WG.

I rode my first Intro Test 1 on Sunday and scored 67 something. The judge was an energetic, talkative woman in a big hat - she went on about _energy_ and _bending_. I think we did pretty well for a scorching day considering Dancer is 30 and had already done another class plus a 30 min warm-up. I only have one picture and it's afterwards in the shower stall, but I'll post it when SO gets it off of her big fancy camera that took blurry shots of my performance.

I figure that since I started riding again at 55, I will have to continue until I'm at least in my 80's. Luckily, I come from long-lived stock. Mom is 92 and still refuses to use a cane.....


----------



## Hunter65

I am going to try and go back down in the bit. He is going well in the kimberwick and still learning. He doesn't have a hard mouth only Megan and I have ever ridden him and neither of us are heavy handed. I think I will keep him in this for now and once he is a little more trained start going down. I would love to ride him the bitless. I started him in it but he figured out how to put his head up and push through and I would have very little control.

It seems that everyone is settled down. I was the only one looking after them on the weekend, it was a cooler day finally so I think they were just feeling their oats :0)

CW thats great news can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 Stella must be a more seasoned drinker than your young thing. At least she managed to remain on her feet and the hangover wore off quickly.

While on the subject of drinking, which I do on the odd ocassion have a drop, a close friend has decided that as the world is due to come to an end on 21 December 12 he would have a fancy dress party and we could all watch it happen. As we would have consumed copious amounts for food (BBQ) and beverage or two we should all be in fine form for the event. The problem at hand is the costume. I was thinking tights, leggings,chaps,chafs, just to cover them all, a nice bright cowboy shirt, something sporting horses in flight, and the final appendage in preperation a halo, Pays to be prepared.

That should earn me a spot. Now that I have got that covered and sent the right message to the big guy, I wonder what she indoors will dress up as?.:shock:









The above is light hearted and not ment to offend but if I have sorry.


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* *jfmnyc, pepsipop, TheseCreakinBones, wild old thing, jaydee, chrislynnet, fastforty, *

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* (m) - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our token male .. hehe.
*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord .. I had to wade back through all those pages to find my list .. and feel so delinquent in updating! I think I've got a plan to keep up with what page the most recent list is on.

Welcome newcomers! If I've forgotten anyone, give me a shout out!

~tg


----------



## Country Woman

Yay I am going to the barn tomorrow 
I sure hope it does not rain 
I will bring my camera to take pictures


----------



## jaydee

*Mature people thread*



texasgal said:


> Good Lord .. I had to wade back through all those pages to find my list .. and feel so delinquent in updating! I think I've got a plan to keep up with what page the most recent list is on.
> 
> Welcome newcomers! If I've forgotten anyone, give me a shout out!
> 
> ~tg


Wow!!! Thank you
I'm official, how wonderful. So glad I found this thread


----------



## jaydee

*Bits and bitless*



Hunter65 said:


> I am going to try and go back down in the bit. He is going well in the kimberwick and still learning. He doesn't have a hard mouth only Megan and I have ever ridden him and neither of us are heavy handed. I think I will keep him in this for now and once he is a little more trained start going down. I would love to ride him the bitless. I started him in it but he figured out how to put his head up and push through and I would have very little control.
> 
> It seems that everyone is settled down. I was the only one looking after them on the weekend, it was a cooler day finally so I think they were just feeling their oats :0)
> 
> CW thats great news can't wait to hear about it.


A wonderful lady I worked for 'back in the day' always preferred to see a horse in a slightly stronger bit that it respected than see a rider having to fight in a really mild one. What works fine in a menage isn't always so great when they get running together on open space or even on the Trails so better safe than sorry everytime for me
We're just experimenting with a Dr Cook bitless & so far I like it but I'm old enough & wise enough to know that if a situation were to arise there's no way I'd have as much control as I would in a bit


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Hunter65 Stella must be a more seasoned drinker than your young thing. At least she managed to remain on her feet and the hangover wore off quickly.
> 
> While on the subject of drinking, which I do on the odd ocassion have a drop, a close friend has decided that as the world is due to come to an end on 21 December 12 he would have a fancy dress party and we could all watch it happen. As we would have consumed copious amounts for food (BBQ) and beverage or two we should all be in fine form for the event. The problem at hand is the costume. I was thinking tights, leggings,chaps,chafs, just to cover them all, a nice bright cowboy shirt, something sporting horses in flight, and the final appendage in preperation a halo, Pays to be prepared.
> 
> That should earn me a spot. Now that I have got that covered and sent the right message to the big guy, I wonder what she indoors will dress up as?.:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is light hearted and not ment to offend but if I have sorry.


I would fly over there just to see your costume Stan lol

Ya Hunter is not a seasoned drinker yet. He was only 15 months there. He stayed on his feet 2 times in the last 3 weeks so we are improving lol


----------



## Hunter65

jaydee said:


> A wonderful lady I worked for 'back in the day' always preferred to see a horse in a slightly stronger bit that it respected than see a rider having to fight in a really mild one. What works fine in a menage isn't always so great when they get running together on open space or even on the Trails so better safe than sorry everytime for me
> We're just experimenting with a Dr Cook bitless & so far I like it but I'm old enough & wise enough to know that if a situation were to arise there's no way I'd have as much control as I would in a bit



I have a Barefoot bitless and I really like it. Hopefully I can start to use it in the arena soon but I think it will be a while before we use it on the trails again.


----------



## Stan

I feel great. Just read the list again. I my be referred to as the token male but I am not the eldest here That distinction belongs to someone else.

















The above photo, not good. Stella was concerned with me holding a camera in her face and was a little stressed.

The gaget she is sporting is a pully bridle. I read about the bridel quite some time ago, made one, and had cause to use it this week when having issues with loading Stella. Her leg injury was the result of falling when backing out of the trailer so getting her back in was posing a problem. Add to that she is a very head strong mare and has been known to stamp her feet and get impatient at times. 

When trying to load her to get to the vet she was walking by the side of the ramp in an attempt to avoid loading. A little pulling back also.

That bridle was the solution. What I did was lead her to the ramp and as she pulled back alowed the lead to slip betwen my fingers while holding onto the bridle rope This caused it to tighten in her mouth like pulling back on a bit. After three attempts of her resting she gave in and walked quitely on. No pain to her and she learnt very quickly if she wanted release all she had to do was stop pulling. Great little tool for correcting issues without being on her back to do it. It is not a torture device unless in the hands of the wrong person, and made in a way the horse could break it if she really wanted to.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: You made that? Gosh I wish I had it last week in NC trying to load a problem horse. That would have made my life so much easier.


----------



## Country Woman

Just waiting for tomorrow


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

yoyo i 40 jk i aint old


----------



## Country Woman

no WMJ your just a baby here lol


----------



## jaydee

*How old?*



WMJ Contribution123 said:


> yoyo i 40 jk i aint old


Ohhhhhhhhhh so sweet and sooooooooo cute with those little dimpled cheeks and everything. Just a baby still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I feel so old. Not fair.


----------



## Foxhunter

I love the drunk pictures! I know the feeling well.

Not a lot going down this side of the pond. The children I am caring for are being very good. They eat well, that counts for a lot. Did have some trouble when the lad was frightening his sister by telling her blood curdling stories. He also tried to sneak a DVD to his room to watch. 
Punishment was that he had to do some reading 2 X 30 minute sessions and a further 30 minutes homework.
He was also warned that if he wanted to see me very cross - to continue. He apologised and had been nicer to his sister. (Brings back memories, I was never nice to my little sister!)

We are off to Longleat, a safari park tomorrow, should be a good day as forecast isn't to bad. The kids love going through the ape park and having the darn critters pulling things off the car and pooping all over it. I did show them a sneaky one, in the giraffe enclosure have the sunroof open and you can give them a banana which they love.

More later.


----------



## Horsnaround64

New to the forum. 48 f. Have rode all my life. Looking forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## chrislynnet

Thanks for keeping the list, texasgal!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

and i am not a baby


----------



## Hunter65

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> and i am not a baby



Wahhhhhhhhh  JK


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome horsnaround you will enjoy this place. Lots of great stories!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome horsnaround 
nice to have you here


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman said:


> no WMJ your just a baby here lol


I meant to say you are the youngest 
Sorry if you took it the wrong way


----------



## Stan

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> yoyo i 40 jk i aint old


Still a little confused YoYo is a toy I used to play with when a teenager
A round piece of wood on a string
i 40 jk I don't get that
i ain't old, got that but nor am i, Age is a state of mind, don't you think? contribution 123


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan: You made that? Gosh I wish I had it last week in NC trying to load a problem horse. That would have made my life so much easier.


Not hard to make and invented by an Americian horse trainer 100 years ago or there abouts. Jessy Berry I have no doubt spelt his name wrong so just google they are for sale in the States but being a Kiwi and of the do it youself vintage I put it together. cost around $20 for the parts.

It has proved to be a handy tool to have around. When I first saw it my thoughts were pain for the horse. Not how I like to be treated, so no good for the horse. 
I gave it some more thought and made one. I have used it a couple of times, it has always worked without forcing the issue, and the lesson is learned by the horse. Some times the horse needs time to think about it but within a short time they have come around.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I meant to say you are the youngest
> Sorry if you took it the wrong way


C W my kids call me a wrinkly, I have been refered to as The Token Male just say that one with attitude just a token male, that one got me. The names the offenders i work with call me and of course there are my work mates, all female, and what they call me can not be repeated.

To refer to a member of the thread as the youngest does not require you to be sorry if they have taken offence. It is a fact, some one here is the youngest and some one the oldest. That was me for a while.

Good luck with the horse and how is Marc


----------



## Susan Crumrine




----------



## texasgal

^^ right? lol.


----------



## texasgal

Just wanted to post a couple shots of DH getting acquainted with Gunner:


----------



## Blue

Very handsome, and handsome!:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice Texas Gal 

I am going to meet the horses and Chelsea today 
I will be taking some pictures of the horses


----------



## Hunter65

Yay CW have fun! I am so tired from going to barn every day, I slept in this morning and am going to have a hard time staying awake today.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Hunter I feel sorry for you 
I hope you get the rest you need


----------



## jaydee

*Tool you made*



Stan said:


> Not hard to make and invented by an Americian horse trainer 100 years ago or there abouts. Jessy Berry I have no doubt spelt his name wrong so just google they are for sale in the States but being a Kiwi and of the do it youself vintage I put it together. cost around $20 for the parts.
> 
> It has proved to be a handy tool to have around. When I first saw it my thoughts were pain for the horse. Not how I like to be treated, so no good for the horse.
> I gave it some more thought and made one. I have used it a couple of times, it has always worked without forcing the issue, and the lesson is learned by the horse. Some times the horse needs time to think about it but within a short time they have come around.


 Sorry sorry sorry but where is this? What is this? I am intrigued could you post it again or link me to the original post I am so dim. Its the heat and my age and everything else I can blame it on


----------



## Susan Crumrine

texasgal said:


> Just wanted to post a couple shots of DH getting acquainted with Gunner:


 
Very nice! They are both very handsome.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

nice and wats up my people in like 28 years lol


----------



## texasgal

** tell a child to not touch and what do they do?? **


----------



## Country Woman

they touch


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

yep we do and when did u tell me not to touch


----------



## Country Woman

Just slowly getting ready to go


----------



## texasgal

Enjoy yourself CW...

I'm going back to babysitting children .. lol.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

but i haven had a baby sitter in like 4 yrs and u nevr told me wat i culd nt tuch


----------



## texasgal

What ARE you TALKING about??? *shakes head*


----------



## jfmnyc

Country Woman said:


> Just slowly getting ready to go


Have fun!!

_Wish I was able to keep track of everyone, but I have a full time job! No offense intended to those I've not mentioned!_


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm who let that troll in


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> Sorry sorry sorry but where is this? What is this? I am intrigued could you post it again or link me to the original post I am so dim. Its the heat and my age and everything else I can blame it on


Jesse Beery pully bridle I posted the photo and discription about the page 418 or there about 

Google : horse training resources they have it on sale


----------



## texasgal

Hunter, I'm not sure but the total lack of punctuation, grammar, and spelling suggests she is probably about 12. I think she's lost ... poor baby.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

texasgal said:


> What ARE you TALKING about??? *shakes head*


how do u not understand i have hot had a baby sitter in like 4 years and u people have still not answered me on wwhat i cannot touch


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

im 14 and thts jst how ppl my age type cuz it taks to much effrt


----------



## texasgal

We weren't talking to you .. or about you .. 

Bye Bye.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

shure u werent


----------



## Stan

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> how do u not understand i have hot had a baby sitter in like 4 years and u people have still not answered me on wwhat i cannot touch


How about the heart and mind of a horse, because if you cannot get into the thoughts and feelings of the forum members without a questioning responce, then you have no show with a horse.

You did not answer my questions some pages back so amble back and give an answer that can be understood by all, then you may get a responce that you can understand. But I am beginning to doubt that, so back to my responce. Amble back and answer questions asked of yourself before you demand answeres from others.

Have not had a baby sitter in four years, Why's that, is she still there?.
What you cannot touch? I answered you. Read the beginning of this post.

Cheers young thing


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. lol. When I saw that pic of the bridle the other day, I knew I had seen one before.

I ordered the Beery books when I was a kid.. with babsitting money.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Stan .. lol. When I saw that pic of the bridle the other day, I knew I had seen one before.
> 
> I ordered the Beery books when I was a kid.. with babsitting money.


I to have read the books, some information I used, some Not. But the bridle works


----------



## texasgal

Interesting ...


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

what kind of bridle it not too pritty


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh yes school is out isn't it?


----------



## texasgal

Hey, are any of ya'll Prince fans? I just LOVED him when I was younger. Do ya'll remember this song?

"Sarah, oh Sarah, honey, is that U? 
Is that U Baby?

Girl, I hate 2 be the one 
2 tell U that your day is done 
U best 2 get your sh!t and go'n 

Sarah, oh Sarah, honey, is that U? 
Is that U? "


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

wow school has been out for like 2 months keep up lol:wink:


----------



## Foxhunter

You mothers I admire you, take my hat off to you, bow to you!

How do you manage every day from the moment of birth until the kids are up and gone (and many return home finding life so much harder without Mom!)

I am knackered, worn out, hardly able to keep my eyes open. My ears are ringing with constant non stop chatter, and I have only had the kids for five whole days!

My sister called yesterday when we were making some cakes and was in fits because Daisy turned the mixer on full blast when there was only flour in the bowl. Sis could hear the cussing and, having had the kids (hers) do similar things, she could imagine the mess.

We had a great day at the safari park. The darn monkeys pulled the washer for the windscreen off my car. One also pooped on the roof but it did rain heavily so that was washed off.

We had great fun in the house of mirrors, often walking into ourselves and stupidly apologising. 

The river ride was great, saw the gorilla on his island and the boat was followed by a gang of sea lions, they can be fed small fish by the public on the boats so they are up to all sorts of antics to get fish thrown at them. 

Em's mother came with us which was great. A year ago she had a severe stroke which left her left side useless. She has managed to get walking (which they said she would never do) but her left arm is useless. Luckily you can collect a wheelchair so we did that. We had a good laugh as the kids wanted to push. Managed to rearrange a picnic table and nearly tip the chair over by running into a drain gully. Luckily most people cleared the way when they saw us coming.

Much laughter all day despite the rain. All tired.Kids went inside whilst I saw to the animals and both decided to get into their PJs and are now in bed asleep.
I don't think either washed but they did clean their teeth!

All in all - a good say out.


----------



## Foxhunter

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> im 14 and thts jst how ppl my age type cuz it taks to much effrt



No, it is the way youngsters type because they are to lazy to do so correctly and to ignorant to learn how to spell and use grammar correctly.


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh Foxhunter good to see you! I say Kudos to you for having the kids for five days! It was easier when we were in our 20s and 30s. I look forward to spoiling some grandkids (ONE DAY), but will look forward to when I can give them back too lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine




----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


>


:rofl: LOVE IT!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Foxhunter said:


> You mothers I admire you, take my hat off to you, bow to you!
> 
> How do you manage every day from the moment of birth until the kids are up and gone (and many return home finding life so much harder without Mom!)
> 
> I am knackered, worn out, hardly able to keep my eyes open. My ears are ringing with constant non stop chatter, and I have only had the kids for five whole days!
> 
> My sister called yesterday when we were making some cakes and was in fits because Daisy turned the mixer on full blast when there was only flour in the bowl. Sis could hear the cussing and, having had the kids (hers) do similar things, she could imagine the mess.
> 
> We had a great day at the safari park. The darn monkeys pulled the washer for the windscreen off my car. One also pooped on the roof but it did rain heavily so that was washed off.
> 
> We had great fun in the house of mirrors, often walking into ourselves and stupidly apologising.
> 
> The river ride was great, saw the gorilla on his island and the boat was followed by a gang of sea lions, they can be fed small fish by the public on the boats so they are up to all sorts of antics to get fish thrown at them.
> 
> Em's mother came with us which was great. A year ago she had a severe stroke which left her left side useless. She has managed to get walking (which they said she would never do) but her left arm is useless. Luckily you can collect a wheelchair so we did that. We had a good laugh as the kids wanted to push. Managed to rearrange a picnic table and nearly tip the chair over by running into a drain gully. Luckily most people cleared the way when they saw us coming.
> 
> Much laughter all day despite the rain. All tired.Kids went inside whilst I saw to the animals and both decided to get into their PJs and are now in bed asleep.
> I don't think either washed but they did clean their teeth!
> 
> All in all - a good say out.


dont go calling me a bad child i am acctuaily a verry good person but i like to mess around


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Foxhunter said:


> No, it is the way youngsters type because they are to lazy to do so correctly and to ignorant to learn how to spell and use grammar correctly.


I acctuaily do know how to spell and so you know i have a 4.0 at school and am in every advanced class


----------



## texasgal

^^ it's "ACTUALLY" ..


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

what... what is it now


----------



## Susan Crumrine

texasgal said:


> ^^ it's "ACTUALLY" ..


:clap:


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

... 
“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”
-A.B


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Susan Crumrine said:


> :clap:


WOW... 




“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”
-A.B.


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> ^^ it's "ACTUALLY" ..



**** looks like summer school may be necessary :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Do ya'll know who Jazz Gillum is?? Funny Lyrics to this song:

"She's my cock-eyed consumption, Sarah Jane
Oh, she's my darlin', my daisy
She's knock-knee'd an she's crazy
She's bandy-legged, pigeoned toed
She don't wear no under clothes
Some folks say her breath smells sweet
But I would rather to smell her feet
She's my darlin' consumption, Sarah Jane"


----------



## jaydee

*Trying to catch up*



Stan said:


> Jesse Beery pully bridle I posted the photo and discription about the page 418 or there about
> 
> Google : horse training resources they have it on sale


Thanks for that
What am I missing here? Storms forced me to turn computer off and now all sorts of weird stuff going on. Do we have a child in our midst or dont we? I thought this was supposed to be a child free zone. Like a Sanctuary


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

LMFAO i dont have time for summer school too buisy oh well sorry but mabey u could go 







“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”
-A.B.


----------



## texasgal

No need for summer school, because I'm sure the private Christian school she goes to emphasizes:

"excellence in the spiritual, academic, physical, and social training of young people to prepare them to serve their communities"

just sayin' ..


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Why do u need a sanctuary we make life fun lol 









“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”
-Andy Sixx


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

i actually do go to a privet christian school do i know you 



“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”


----------



## texasgal

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ... nope. But I have a habit of looking into people that go out of their way to annoy others..

Nice school .. nice gelding.. good luck at Nationals this weekend.


Oh and its "PRIVATE" .. not privet.


----------



## Speed Racer

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> I acctuaily do know how to spell and so you know i have a 4.0 at school and am in every advanced class


Could have fooled me with your atrocious spelling, terrible grammar, and lack of punctuation. Guess 'advanced' doesn't mean the same thing now as it did back in my day. :?

Texas, there is something called a privet, but it's a hedge. I doubt this child goes to school in a privet hedge. :wink:


----------



## Hunter65

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> i actually do go to a privet christian school do i know you
> 
> 
> 
> “Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”



Hmm there's that fab spelling again PRIVATE!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

texasgal said:


> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ... nope. But I have a habit of looking into people that go out of their way to annoy others..
> 
> Nice school .. nice gelding.. good luck at Nationals this weekend.
> 
> 
> Oh and its "PRIVATE" .. not privet.


You are really creaping me out how do u know i go to a nice school do you even know what school i am at and how do u know i have a gelding and he is nice he was US national champion last year also i know ins private i was jst typing Quick 

and if your 40 why were you an the teen thing a minute ago 





“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Speed Racer said:


> Could have fooled me with your atrocious spelling, terrible grammar, and lack of punctuation. Guess 'advanced' doesn't mean the same thing now as it did back in my day. :?
> 
> Texas, there is something called a privet, but it's a hedge. I doubt this child goes to school in a privet hedge. :wink:


I dont try when i am out of school and advanced is hard


----------



## Speed Racer

If you're a child, why are_ you_ here in this conversation when it clearly states it's for adults?

What does school have to do with using proper writing techniques? You should always strive to use proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation. Otherwise, you'd better get used to asking, "Do you want fries with that?", because no potential employer is going to even glance at a resume that has so many awful mistakes.


----------



## JoesMom

ADULTS are allowed in the teen site because they are mature and use self control. Teens on the other hand are asked to frequent their own site because of lack of maturity and self control. They tend to get a bit out of control when they venture out of their comfort zone.

As for needing sanctuary from the younger crowd, we deserve to not be harassed by you at every turn. No, you do not always make life fun, in fact it gets a bit old to get hit up all the time by teens who think the world has to allow them license to interfere wherever they choose.

Thanks for proving my point.
Have a nice day.


----------



## texasgal

Kids don't realize how easy it is to verify info. Everything I learned about her was from things she posted on this board.. Coming into an over-40 area and popping off like that can get her into trouble if the wrong person were take offense.

I didn't mean to creep her out, but I wanted her to know that she wasn't anonymous behind her computer.

She does have a nice gelding .. and I do wish her the best at Nationals. I've been once.. it's a blast!


----------



## chrislynnet

Several of the respondents have had juvenile responses to the juvenile. Do people our age really need to get into a nasty war of words with a young teen? But she is absolutely trolling and doesn't belong here. I'm reporting her too for the cuss word.


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter65 said:


> Ahh Foxhunter good to see you! I say Kudos to you for having the kids for five days! It was easier when we were in our 20s and 30s. I look forward to spoiling some grandkids (ONE DAY), but will look forward to when I can give them back too lol



Ah, but their Dad will not be back until Monday! I am only just over halfway through. I guess that is better than being less than halfway!


----------



## kitten_Val

texasgal said:


> Oh and its "PRIVATE" .. not privet.


"Privet" = "Hi" :wink:


----------



## jaydee

*adults only*



JoesMom said:


> ADULTS are allowed in the teen site because they are mature and use self control. Teens on the other hand are asked to frequent their own site because of lack of maturity and self control. They tend to get a bit out of control when they venture out of their comfort zone.
> 
> As for needing sanctuary from the younger crowd, we deserve to not be harassed by you at every turn. No, you do not always make life fun, in fact it gets a bit old to get hit up all the time by teens who think the world has to allow them license to interfere wherever they choose.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> Have a nice day.


I'm still trying to think why I'd want to visit the teen site after listening to this one. I have enough things in life to give me a headache so I for one would appreciate it if you went back to your own kind
PS Bad language isn't going to shock anyone here but we can all do without it.


----------



## Hunter65

kitten_Val said:


> "Privet" = "Hi" :wink:



Its so sad, one day no one will know how to spell real words, just the cyber ones.


----------



## jaydee

*coping*



Foxhunter said:


> Ah, but their Dad will not be back until Monday! I am only just over halfway through. I guess that is better than being less than halfway!


 Is that like the glass half full thing?
Do you have lots of Naughty Steps? I hope so.


----------



## texasgal

I popped over to the teen thread to see who the little pickle was and some insight on why she was intent on being over here.. She was talking about taking her horse to Nationals, etc. I think she's just bored and looking to stir something up ..


----------



## Foxhunter

chrislynnet said:


> Several of the respondents have had juvenile responses to the juvenile. Do people our age really need to get into a nasty war of words with a young teen? But she is absolutely trolling and doesn't belong here. I'm reporting her too for the cuss word.



Although I thoroughly agree with you it can be fun kicking their soap box from under them!

This person is ignorant, cannot spell, cannot use grammar, certainly cannot read - title says for *mature* people *over 40*

Dealing with trolls is like dealing with dirty phone calls, give them more than they can handle and they go away never to be seen or heard of again.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Bwa ha ha ha ... *dirty phone calls* ... *snicker* .. *snort*...


----------



## Speed Racer

texasgal said:


> ^^ Bwa ha ha ha ... *dirty phone calls* ... *snicker* .. *snort*...


Just don't answer the question, 'What are you wearing?' :shock:


----------



## jaydee

*What are you wearing?*



Speed Racer said:


> Just don't answer the question, 'What are you wearing?' :shock:


You can always lie!!
Dirty cut offs and a smelly old T shirt isn't going to flick anybody's switch - I haven't had much success with it anyway


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh, they don't care what you say, just that you're talking to them. Ewwww, pervs..... :evil:


----------



## With Grace

Well now, go off line for 24 hours and look at all that's been going on...I see the troll was banned, which is good for me because I never joined this thread agreeing to being "mature" and usually can't keep my mouth shut when it comes to children with no respect.

Fox - you must be exhausted after keeping the kids. This is why I have a horse. The insanity of parenting can push me right to the edge, and the horse can bring me back. It's an incredible amount of work, but I don't regret one moment. And I have a big horse neck to hug when things get too crazy.

Maisie - thanks! Congrats on your first dressage test! 67 is a pretty darn good score. I'm looking forward to taking Kes to her first test, maybe a dressage schooling show this winter to see how she'd do. 

Stan - love the costume idea! Also, I'm super impressed by the bridle you made to help solve your loading problem. How is Stella's leg doing?

Texas - Love the pics of your hubby and his new horse. So what do they think of each other? Thanks for keeping our member list going for us!!

Jaydee - I completely agree with you. A gentle bit may not be the bit to trail ride in, I know for a fact on our first trail ride I'll have Kes in a double, I have most control in that, and she does know that she can run through a snaffle if she wants.

Hunter - if a Kimberwicke works well for you guys, and you have light hands, it may be a great bit for you both. Half my barn rides in Kimberwickes and do well. 

CW - am so excited to hear how your barn visit went today!!

Fahntasia - cant wait to see more pics of your pretty girl. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I read so many pages back that my responses to everyone get lost in my brain by the time I start typing...

Got some ride time in this morning, rode in the outdoor for the first time, and in our snaffle. Was really pleased with how she did, espcially with standing to let me unlatch and latch gates. Have never done that mounted before, and she was pretty patient with me. A cone had been moved in the indoor and she noticed it right away, no spooks but she kept eyeing it to be sure it wasn't going to eat her each time we passed it. Cleaned the stall, threw on the fly sheet and let her into her run for the day. I swear that horse thanked me for letting her out there today, as she passed me while opened her stall door she nuzzled me before she went out!


----------



## Foxhunter

Speed Racer said:


> Just don't answer the question, 'What are you wearing?' :shock:


A few years ago I had some 'gentleman' calling with all sorts of lurid suggestions. 
Thing was/is having worked in the racing industry for several years, it was nothing that I hadn't heard before. 
A friend was staying and when she realised it was my regular caller she went on the extension.
When he came out with all sorts of things he would like to do I told him that was rather boring but, if he wanted to call there were two of us and we would both like to ...... well, he hung up and never called again!

Recently I had another. It was well gone midnight and I had just foaled a mare. I was running a bath when the call came. 
On the other end was a young boy with others in the background. 
He said "I think you're very pretty and I'll take you on a date, if you're really lucky, I'll be your bed mate!"

I just burst out laughing it was so funny. I would guess the lad was about 10 - 12 years.
I hung up and whilst in the shower the phone went again. Then when I was in bed it rang again, different boy but the same verse. I said that I had heard it before and that it was really late, I was tired and worried as to what this group had done to their baby sitter. I made them promise that they hadn't locked her in a cupboard or tied her up. 

It was funny to hear them apologising and saying they called me again because I had found it funny the first time.


----------



## Blue

texasgal said:


> Hunter, I'm not sure but the total lack of punctuation, grammar, and spelling suggests she is probably about 12. I think she's lost ... poor baby.


Call in a "Code Adam" !


----------



## Country Woman

Well we went to the barn for after 2 we waited for and hour 
but she did not show up. I left 2 messages and no answer


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Well we went to the barn for after 2 we waited for and hour
> but she did not show up. I left 2 messages and no answer



Are you kidding me??!!! How rude of the instructor and how frustrated you must be. (((Hugs))) CW...am hoping she just had an emergency come up and wasn't just being a flake.


----------



## Country Woman

Well I saw some of the horses and 2 of them were very skinny I could count the ribs and 
a mare with a foal had some thing wrong with her eye 
some of the horses were eating dirt
the lady hardly ever hears or answers the phone


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> Well I saw some of the horses and 2 of them were very skinny and
> a mare with a foal had some thing wrong with her eye
> some of the horses were eating dirt


Oh dear, this is not a good sign...


----------



## Country Woman

It kind of reminded me of where Belle was


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> Good Lord .. I had to wade back through all those pages to find my list .. and feel so delinquent in updating! I think I've got a plan to keep up with what page the most recent list is on.
> 
> Welcome newcomers! If I've forgotten anyone, give me a shout out!
> 
> ~tg


Texasgal, you are awesome, thanks so much for keeping us all organized. Your updated lists really help me remember who is who here.


----------



## Country Woman

I may have to look at another stable


----------



## Stan

WMJ Contribution123 said:


> I acctuaily do know how to spell and so you know i have a 4.0 at school and am in every advanced class


 
You have asked for every thing you are getting young person. 

One of my children was in an advanced class at high school but he could spell. I won't point out your mistake just on the off chance there is a medical reason for the spelling mistakes. I however, do suffer from a disability with spelling and there is a very long name for it and it applies to math as well. so I make an allowence for you. You still have not answered my questions. Is reading also a problem.
Is it not past your bed time.


----------



## Blue

CW, you definitely have to look at another stable. I'm so sorry. You must be so disappointed. I hope those animals get the help they need.


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> You can always lie!!
> Dirty cut offs and a smelly old T shirt isn't going to flick anybody's switch - I haven't had much success with it anyway


Are you sure, ha ha:shock::lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

Speed Racer said:


> Texas, there is something called a privet, but it's a hedge. I doubt this child goes to school in a privet hedge. :wink:


The way they spell I suspect they do!


----------



## Foxhunter

*CW * Try and find somewhere else. Sounds bad before you even start.

Nice clear day today, I was up early and already taken the dogs out. I love early mornings. 
I went up the hill today, it is steep and with the children I have trouble keeping all the dogs with me (behind me) and going that way I need to as we have to cross the road. 

It was good as the two bigger hounds learned that 'come in' means 'come in' and I too am a 'she who must be obeyed' They didn't like being coupled (tied by the collar) to my GSD and Lab, but they caught on to what was wanted.

Kids are still sound asleep, usually they awaken very early. Mind you, Em is still pushing up the ZZZZ's.


----------



## Country Woman

My hubby pointed out that I misread the email 
and because of my disability I never confirmed the day and time 
I just asked for her address 
so we wasted the day as he put it


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> My hubby pointed out that I misread the email
> and because of my disability I never confirmed the day and time
> I just asked for her address
> so we wasted the day as he put it


C W. No day looking for a horse is ever wasted, Look at what you found that gives you, insight, caution, and a nice drive. You and Marc have to look at the bigger picture as she who must be obeyed would say to me when I disagree with her, Thats right, I now and again I stand up and disagree with her.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe sorry CW. Sheesh there had to be one good place around here for lessons, without costing an arm and a leg. Langley 204 is the only one that I know someone who has been there. They liked it and you get to ride in Campbell Valley Park but it is not so close for you.

I would still meet with this lady if you can set it up. If you get a bad vibe walk away.


----------



## jaydee

*How to dress to impress*



Stan said:


> Are you sure, ha ha:shock::lol:


Well I keep trying but looking more and more like a charity case. Maybe I need a new image :lol:


----------



## jaydee

*walking hounds*



Foxhunter said:


> *CW *Try and find somewhere else. Sounds bad before you even start.
> 
> Nice clear day today, I was up early and already taken the dogs out. I love early mornings.
> I went up the hill today, it is steep and with the children I have trouble keeping all the dogs with me (behind me) and going that way I need to as we have to cross the road.
> 
> It was good as the two bigger hounds learned that 'come in' means 'come in' and I too am a 'she who must be obeyed' They didn't like being coupled (tied by the collar) to my GSD and Lab, but they caught on to what was wanted.
> 
> Kids are still sound asleep, usually they awaken very early. Mind you, Em is still pushing up the ZZZZ's.


 Thats how to do it - wear the little cherubs out
We used to puppy walk hounds where I worked, the b's ate anything they could lay their jaws on including a toilet seat. You must have the patience of a saint


----------



## jaydee

*horse hunting*



Country Woman said:


> My hubby pointed out that I misread the email
> and because of my disability I never confirmed the day and time
> I just asked for her address
> so we wasted the day as he put it


 CW - Not a waste as you can put this place behind you now and move on to something better I hope. Such a shame for those poor horses but seriously NOT YOUR PROBLEM. Walk away and find your dream horse


----------



## Country Woman

awe thank you JayDee 
I will find my perfect horse someday soon


----------



## Country Woman

Well I saw some of the horses and 2 of them were very skinny I could count the ribs and 
A mare with a foal had some thing wrong with her eye 
Some of the horses were eating dirt
The lady hardly ever hears or answers the phone
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page427/#ixzz215GVg0qY
​


----------



## Country Woman

we did have a nice drive since it was a beautiful day 
and lots of open spaces 
we were dreaming of owning some land and a house 
Marc wants me to have my horse and dog


----------



## Eagle Child

*Therapeutic Riding Center for CW?*

CW, my heart just goes out to you with all the trouble you've been having finding a good place with people you can trust. Granted, I don't know anything about your area and where you live, but in googling places with lessons I ran across some that were centers for folks with physical limitations. (I wish we had one here, because I need lots of help mounting and dismounting these days! =) ) 

Anyhoo, here are a few of the google links that came up. Don't know if any of these are close to you, but wonder if they might be a starting place or could at least recommend a place to you. I know you're an experienced rider, but seems like they may be more reputable. 

Cheering for you and praying that you find a place where you can be around the horses you love!


----------



## Eagle Child

*Oops, forgot the links~!!*

:lol: My brain...

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie...f.,cf.osb&fp=bac9ddc6e2d624e5&biw=911&bih=449


----------



## Hunter65

I am not so sure that this place should be discounted yet. No one knows where those horses came from or their stories. It very well may be a crappy place but I see too many people jump to conclusions when they see a skinny horse. We had three at our barn that had come back from free lease under weight. Even Hunter had ribs showing and the vet told me he had to put weight on (he fluctuates from week to week). Maybe the foal was born with something wrong with its eye.

There was a miscommunication on the day and time for meeting. I think that CW should still go meet this person and then decide. Its up to you CW but you can always say no. 

I have been to a few of these therapeutic place, Pony Pals is an awesome place. I sold them my old saddle. They are also very expensive so I am not sure about those options.


----------



## Eagle Child

I'm not a good advice giver. It was just a thought that came to me. I was afraid they'd be expensive without a prescription from a PT.  

I'm glad you have a good friend to look out for you in Hunter65, CW. 

Hugs.


----------



## Country Woman

Well that is what Marc says give it another try 
their web site shows a completely place and horses


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Hunter for the advice 
thanks for helping me out Hunter


----------



## chrislynnet

Hunter65 said:


> I am not so sure that this place should be discounted yet. No one knows where those horses came from or their stories.


That's a very good point. My BO who leases us our horse has 6 rescues right now in with her healthy horses. The rescues are looking better now but 4 weeks ago they looked like they were at death's door. (They were, they had just been taken off the slaughter truck.) I think I'd listen what the lady has to say -- assuming she ever answers her phone of course!


----------



## Country Woman

She says she hardly ever hears or answers the phone


----------



## chrislynnet

Heh, me either. Uh oh! I don't remember, sorry -- are you thinking about leasing or buying? Because if you're leasing I wouldn't go with someone who won't answer you. If you're buying though, once the sale is done it's done. BTW, does she answer texts? That can be easier for some people to deal with.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Thanks Hunter for the advice
> thanks for helping me out Hunter


If you go on the weekend I can maybe go with you if you want. I am supposed to be trail riding on Sat though.


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW is it Wind song stables?


----------



## Country Woman

chrislynnet said:


> Heh, me either. Uh oh! I don't remember, sorry -- are you thinking about leasing or buying? Because if you're leasing I wouldn't go with someone who won't answer you. If you're buying though, once the sale is done it's done. BTW, does she answer texts? That can be easier for some people to deal with.


I would like to start out with lessons first 
yes she answers text but I don't know how to text


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hey CW is it Wind song stables?


Yes Hunter it is


----------



## Country Woman

I just contacted the Pacific Riding for the Disabled 
they have summer programs going on 
I called them and an instructor is going to call me back 
lessons are $28 for 30 min and $38 for 45 min 
this may be the best route since they have the proper 
mounting blocks


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Yes Hunter it is



They have a section on their website about the rescues and rehabs that they have there. Maybe those are the horses you saw?


----------



## Country Woman

the place is very different form the webpage 
Yes you maybe right 

*Home - Windsong Stables*


*Windsong* *Stables* is involved in Breeding, boarding, training, Sales of quality sport ... Our horses are stabled in *Langley*, BC. Each of the horses in our care is ...
www.[B]freewebs.com[/B]/*windsong*-stable


----------



## Country Woman

this is the wrong web page 

The address and number are different than the one that Chelsea 
gave me


----------



## Blue

CW, you are sounding tired and discouraged. Please don't give up. Maybe Marc can text this person for you? And set up a time to talk on the phone so you can get it all straightened out. In the meantime taking a lesson anywhere is better than nowhere right?


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> this is the wrong web page
> 
> The address and number are different than the one that Chelsea
> gave me



It must be the same person. Here is an article about her in Langley times. She had Sassy listed on her website.

Langley Times - Horse rescuer robbed of $2,400 in rent money


----------



## Country Woman

the phone number is different now
and the address


----------



## Country Woman

I am not giving up


----------



## Stan

Good morning to all and those watching in the wings.
Its 5-15am friday 20 July just a tad in your future. The sun is about to rise. No not she who must be obeyed, though she is a shining light in my life along with James my cat and Stella my friend.

I ordered a new guitar pick up from the States. it arrived yesterday and before I arrived home from work, curiosity got the better of her and she had a look at the packing slip, it had the price on it in USD. She did the calculation to NZD and spent a few hours steaming over it before I arrived home.

I walked right into it, firing in all directions. I ducked, but being a little long in the tooth there were a few shots I could not duck. One would think she would be happy I have picked up my guitar again after a long absence and the muso's amoungst us understand how important it is to be able to have a good sound. Country Woman If memory serves me Marc plays a guitar so he would understand.

So back to it I get up each morning at 6am work starting at 7am and finishing at 5pm just to keep the mares in the style they are accoustomed to. Not that I am refering to she who must, as a mare after the beating last night I would be to affraid of being caught, but the bed was cold so I figured I might as well get up early and while away an hour before going to work. Up side to it, I got my guitar pick up. It has to be worth all the trouble and ducking.

Talk about ducking. My friend on a farm told me a story about this young fella that was walking down the road with some chicken mesh in his hand. Being a country area he called out and asked where he was going, the reply came back chicken hunting. My friend thought strange. A couple of hours laghter back came this young fella with his chicken wire and a couple of chickens.

Next day the same youngester wandered down the road with some duck tape in his hand and again my friend called out, what are you doing? the reply was doing duck hunting and sure enough afer a couple of hours he returned with three ducks. By this time my friend had cut and split a cord of fire wood but could not believe what he was seeing. Chickens, then ducks.

Next day as he was cutting more fire wood (he also has a, she who must be obeyed who has close contact with mine, but I digress) the young fella came ambling by with a stick in his hand. What have you got there called my friend, pussy willow was the reply that came back. Wait for me i'm coming with you.:shock::lol:




To those I may have offended I am sorry. But it is 5 in the morning. I won't do it again.


----------



## Country Woman

wow Stan hope the guitar pick was worth it


----------



## Hunter65

Hahahaha thats hilarious Stan. Thanks for making my day a little brighter! :rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. next time you want a guitar pick from the states, let's see if I can find one locally and mail it to you ... would have to be cheaper!

I might even throw in a "Don't Mess With Texas" pick as a bonus .. lol


----------



## texasgal

Airport run this eveing! My baby is on her way home....


----------



## Country Woman

good for you Texas gal


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman: I agree with Hunter. I would give that lady another chance.


Stan:
That joke cracked my husband, Bill up. He is a truck driver and will probably share it on the cb radio.
Here is what I did yesterday. I decided Sophie was far enough along to ride in my front yard. She did excellent, although she was more nervous than usual.
One time she tripped down to her knees and I thought I was a goner, but she is amazingly athletic and saved us.
LOVE my girl.

It's a little blurry but you can see her frame and my big grin..










The reason I was waiting to ride her in the yard can be seen flying by in this one...


----------



## Blue

O Stan, that was hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. I'm leading a trail ride on Saturday and I'll be using that one for sure!


----------



## texasgal

Good job with Sophie!

I rode Gunner Tuesday. We moved them to a new pasture on Saturday and the only option for riding is to take them out of the pasture.

He did really well .. the only thing he really looked sideways at was a row of trailers (boat trailer, flat trailer, bbq trailer etc) .. so we proceeded to ride figure eights in and around them until he was bored to death with them ..

When DH showed up to ride, he was pretty bored with the whole thing..

I love a young horse's learning mind .....


----------



## Country Woman

I have left her a message and she still has to get back to me 
still waiting


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Good job with Sophie!
> 
> I rode Gunner Tuesday. We moved them to a new pasture on Saturday and the only option for riding is to take them out of the pasture.
> 
> He did really well .. the only thing he really looked sideways at was a row of trailers (boat trailer, flat trailer, bbq trailer etc) .. so we proceeded to ride figure eights in and around them until he was bored to death with them ..
> 
> When DH showed up to ride, he was pretty bored with the whole thing..
> 
> I love a young horse's learning mind .....



Hunter did that with the pool the other night (even though the pool has been beside the arena for weeks). So we just kept stopping there and going up to the fence, eventually he dipped his nose in and now he is like meh whatever.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter just had to get used to that too


----------



## Hunter65

Good job with Sophie! I love her. If I rode in shorts my legs would be black and blue (they are most of the time anyways) lol


----------



## Country Woman

Love your horse Susan
She looks like Levi I rode at one time


----------



## jaydee

*Buying a new horse*

CW
I was going through all of the same thing just over a year ago and must have looked at over 30 horses. I got so fed up and depressed with it all, some trainers refusing to even show me their client's horses without even knowing me or seeing me ride - just because I said I was a 'mature' rider. I wish now that I'd carried on looking really as I think after all that I probably didn't buy the right one for me or maybe I spend too much time making comparisons to my retired mare and she is 'one of a kind'. If you are looking for a very special sort of horse it makes it so much harder to find the right one.

Stan - love your wicked humour. Its good to laugh!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you JayDee for those inspiring words


----------



## Country Woman

Marc and I are going to make an appointment to see my doctor and have him
fill out a referal for me Then set up an appointment with PRFD


----------



## Foxhunter

It is an odd thing finding the 'right' horse.

Many times I have been asked to find a horse for a person, sometimes it is the first I look at and other times I can look at hundreds.

A girl who started riding with me was winning everything on her 13.1 pony but, she was very tall and skinny for her age and really needed something better.
After she had won all her jumping classes at a show we were made a silly offer on her pony. Probably four times as much as I was thinking of asking for him if they did decided to sell. 

Anyway the search was on for her to get another pony. We tried so many! The girl , at first, was willing to have anything we went to see but, she learned to look at all aspects.
One place we went to she remarked that if it was the pony with its head over the door she didn't even want to ride it! (It was and she didn't!)

I took her with me to a dealer friend as I was looking for some horse to bring on and sell. Whilst I was riding she came rushing to the arena and said "I think I have found my next pony!"

I finished riding the mare and she took me to a back paddock where there were several horses and ponies out there all with strangles.

I immediately saw what she had seem, a chestnut gelding. He looked so miserable, the abscess had not burst and he was feeling very sorry for himself. Head down, wanting to eat but not really wanting to move his jaw. 

He had lost a lot of weight but all was there to be a good sort of junior jumper. 

I bought him there and then. Unvetted, sickly and in poor condition, not knowing how he moved and how much riding he had had.

I bought a consignment of horses and as all had come from Ireland I knew they would all be liable to get strangles as they had to travel over in the hold of ships and nearly all under the age of five got it. 
They were all brought home and turned out in a farmers field where they had no contact with other horses. Most got strangles and I never touched them untill all were at least a month over it. 

That pony must have been about the 60th we had looked at. He was very cheap. very green but the pair took time and started to win everything the following couple of years.
Again they cam out of the ring having jumped a really good round in a junior open class - fences started at 3'9" and a couple were 4'6" in the final jump off. 
Some man walked up and asked if we would sell him. I said "No" 
We went back to the horsebox and he came over again and asked if the price was right would I sell him? I again said an emphatic "No" 
He walked away and then returned and said he wanted the pony, would I take £3,000? 
I immediately said "No, he is not for sale."
His offer went up to £4,000 and then £5,000.
It was silly money. At that time a good proven pony could fetch around £3,000 and an exceptionally good one as much as he was offering but this pony was not worth that much.

The rider looked at me with her eyes popping but said nothing. I turned him down and said that I would think about it. 
We talked and she agreed that it would be silly not to sell him for that sort of money. I could not get hold of her parents to ask them but went back to the man and asked £6,000. We came to the agreement of £5,750. He wrote me a cheque there and then, asked me to arrange a vetting and, when he passed to deliver him to his house. 

Passed the vet, cheque cleared and he was delivered to a wonderful home with a lovely girl to ride him.
Funny thing was, she did not like competing and only wanted him for general riding!

The girl's father was more than pleased with the deal and we then went on to get another cheap pony which she made and then sold well - but not that well!

Her father never complained about the costs, I had sold her original pony for £1,000 (they had bought him for £50) the second had cost £200 so he did well from his daughter's riding.

Funny thing is how things rub off an children. I have always been one to buy a problem, sort it out and then get bored with not having a problem, so sell it on and get the next. This girl who was with me a lot, liked to get the ponies jumping well and then sell them on.


----------



## Eagle Child

Country Woman said:


> Marc and I are going to make an appointment to see my doctor and have him
> fill out a referal for me Then set up an appointment with PRFD


 
Yipee! Sounds like they called you back. I hope it works out for you!

Like I said, I know nothing about options in your area, but I do have a very soft spot in my heart for British Columbia. I lived there for 2 years in my 20's, way, way up in the Peace River Valley. It's where I got horses in my blood and where I learned to ride! I wish I was as fearless as I was back then!


----------



## With Grace

CW - I think you are going a fantastic route for yourself! Even a few lessons with a therapist could be really beneficial in learning where you could look for the right horse, and what to look for to fit your needs.

Stan - I needed a laugh today, thank you for the joke.

Susan - how fast is the speed limit in front of your house? I can see why you were hesitant to bring Sophie out there. 

Having a hard day. I did ride and my sweet mare could feel that I wasn't feeling well, and gave me such a calm easy ride. Had to use the mounting block today which I haven't had to do in a long time. Riding seemed to help ease the stiffness in my joints though, so am happy I pushed myself to go ride. Tomorrow is another day, and today I am grateful for a horse that understands me.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: My joints are very bad today too, I have RA...
There is an S curve in front of our place and they are supposed to go 35. Just keep your fingers crossed for us, the will harvest pretty soon and I will have a HUGE arena to ride in.
Country 'woman. Your persistence tells me you are a true cowgirl. I wish you were close to me so we could be riding buddies.
Eagle child...where do you live now?

for a change...here is Sasha. She is a 3 year old SSH filly Bill and I rescued last summer.

she is under saddle but I only ride her 20 minutes a few times a month.
She was beautiful and relaxed today like usual even though it's been a month.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes Susan I wish I closer to you too

One day Hunter and I will go trail riding together


----------



## Country Woman

What a beautiful horse Susan


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all =)

Grace: hope you feel better soon!

Susan: I heard RA really hurts when it starts to act up, feel better soon!

Stan: you are a funny funny man, a sense of humor is super important. Or should I say the second most important thing :wink:

I finally got some pictures of my girl, I am head over heels about her!!


----------



## texasgal

^^ so pretty


----------



## Eagle Child

Susan, I live near Parkersburg, WV. My horse is boarded at a little barn across the river in Coolville, OH. The closest therapeutic riding center around here is in Huntington, I think. Lots out toward Columbus, but that's too far. Where is Cedarville? Just noticed you were in Ohio! I'll google it. Heehee!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Fahntasia she is so elegant! I love her eyes too.
texasgal: how are your new additions doing?
Here is Sasha the day we got her...









And today...


----------



## texasgal

Awwww.. great job with Sasha! I love rehabbing horses ...

The boys are fine .. I've only been on Gunner twice and haven't ridden badger since Arkansas .. My goal right now is to get DH and Gunner off on the right track, then I can concentrate on Badger ... honestly, he's just two and could stand to grow up a bit.


----------



## Fahntasia

Thank you Texas and Susan 

Oh my goodness.....how can people let thier horses get like that...it's criminal :evil: Good thing you have her now, she looks fantastic! Kudos to you


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Fahntasia: not only did they starve her, they were trying to get her bred and she was not even two yet.


----------



## With Grace

Susan - Hope you feel better, I have PsA which is very similar to RA. It's a drag to have it, but as long as there are good meds and great horses, I'll still be riding. Sasha is so very pretty, what a great job you've done with her. 

Fahntasia -Thanks for the kind words, and your girl is just BEEYOUTEEFULL! Love her, she has a feminine face and I love that in mares. 

Heading out to put Kes back in her stall for the night (yes, I could have the BO do it for me, but it just makes me feel good to kiss that velvet nose goodnight)


----------



## Country Woman

Fahntasia said:


> Hello all =)
> 
> Grace: hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Susan: I heard RA really hurts when it starts to act up, feel better soon!
> 
> Stan: you are a funny funny man, a sense of humor is super important. Or should I say the second most important thing :wink:
> 
> I finally got some pictures of my girl, I am head over heels about her!!


She is gorgeous love her bay color


----------



## Country Woman

Susan I am happy you rescued her


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm so excited about your new idea! I think that will be super; they'll be able to show you tricks and techniques for mounting and so forth that will really help! 

With Grace, so sorry you're hurting. Isn't it precious when our horse understands that they need to be as careful as if we were made of eggshells? How do they know, and isn't it awesome that they don't take advantage? 

Susan, I love how Sasha's turned out, and Sophie is doing so well. Country roads are so dangerous; We are very careful because the strangest rigs come flying down ours....and folks aren't expecting to see horses on the road or roadside even though there are horses on every property for miles. 

Foxhunter, someday you will have stars in your crown for the wonderful gift of your time and attention and the experiences you're giving those kids. I would be exhausted, too; but I remember an uncle who tended us for special excursions who gave the gift of his time and teaching, which has been one of the fondest memories of my childhood. I hope you're lucky enough that the kids already appreciate it! 

Fahntasia, your mare is beautiful, beautiful! Well done! I do love an elegant bay! 

Stan, you are incorrigible. If I spelled it wrong, I mean it anyway. I did have to laugh at the joke, though, and do intend to share it, so thanks for the guffaws. Like CW, I hope the guitar pick was worth it. Perhaps if you make beautiful music, all will be forgiven.  

Everybody else that I may have missed, I'll apologize and will blame it on the lateness of the hour and my mental lapses. I read all the posts and am glad that we're back to mature audiences. We are enjoying the first of our two children arriving tonight for a family weekend. Daughter and her DH from Brooklyn, NY here now, and son and DIL from Washington, DC arrive tomorrow. I'm praying that the weather-liars are wrong and that the heat index is not 110 as predicted; DIL who is a city girl from Boston would like to experience a midwest county fair and rodeo, which are planned for Saturday. I'm not looking forward to the heat....but am so very excited to have the family together. It's our first since Christmas. 

Good night, all!


----------



## Country Woman

good night every one


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Good Morning everyone.

With Grace: mine is psoriatic arthritis too, but I just say RA because people don't know what PA is...my patches are on my elbows and in my scalp.
It gets worse when I am stressed too.
I hope you feel better soon.

Today is a Diamond day. Tomorrow we go back to the open show series where he did so well.
I guess we are the horse to beat now. 

I will get some pictures later. I ordered a silver saddle kit and put it on the simco. I guess I did it wrong though...

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

wow Fahntasia and susan beautiful horses. So hard to keep up with everyone. Onee more day and then the weekend YAY. Was supposed to rail ride tomorrow but now they are calling for rain UGH why always on the weekends.


----------



## Jlondon

Hello I am closing in on 49 and have caught the horse bug after taking riding lessons with a group of women in our neighborhood. Started out with 8 women we are down to 3 and we are thoroughly enjoying ourselves. I have been amazed at what I have accomplished in the few short months. Prior to these lessons the only riding I had done was those vacation trail rides I would drag my family on. 

I am working on getting my property set up to be able to have a couple of horses of my own. In the meantime I have a wonderful friend who owns two beautiful Arabians that is guiding me along in my quest to horse ownership. 

I have my own saddle and blanket and a nice rolling saddle rack to hold it. I can't walk into a tack shop or feed store without wanting to add to what I have. Lol I have bought a variety of horse treats to share with my lesson horse and my friends horses.

The horse forum has been a great source of information and I love this thread for my age group. Thank you for setting this thread up and I look forward to learning everything horse.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Jlondon This is a great thread to hang out in. Can be very informative AND VERY enetertaining. Need some picts of your lesson horse though


----------



## texasgal

Good morning folks ..

We are having a rare party here at work. Last minute Luau .. I've had fun decorating and listening to the Hawaiian music. Most of the staff are negative, grumpy, and irritating ..

Therefore I love to be the one dressed in Hawaiian attire, playing the music, over-the-top decorations .. etc. 

Drive'em crazy .. they'll either join in or go away! lol.


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Good morning folks ..
> 
> We are having a rare party here at work. Last minute Luau .. I've had fun decorating and listening to the Hawaiian music. Most of the staff are negative, grumpy, and irritating ..
> 
> Therefore I love to be the one dressed in Hawaiian attire, playing the music, over-the-top decorations .. etc.
> 
> Drive'em crazy .. they'll either join in or go away! lol.



That sounds like fun. Come on people it's Friday HFF. Why are people so grumpy. One of the companies in our area had a hawaiian party this week. Everyone was walking by in hawaiian shirts and wearing leis. Have FUN!


----------



## texasgal

Folks are just miserable .. I don't get it. It takes so much more energy to constantly be negative and complaining .. ENJOY LIFE!


----------



## Country Woman

Good Morning everyone 
nice to be here too 
I am going to the the doctors today so he can foll out 
the forms 
looking forward to having lessons


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome JLondon looking forward to seeing pictures of 
your lesson horse and the Arabians


----------



## jaydee

*Getting prepared*



Jlondon said:


> Hello I am closing in on 49 and have caught the horse bug after taking riding lessons with a group of women in our neighborhood. Started out with 8 women we are down to 3 and we are thoroughly enjoying ourselves. I have been amazed at what I have accomplished in the few short months. Prior to these lessons the only riding I had done was those vacation trail rides I would drag my family on.
> 
> I am working on getting my property set up to be able to have a couple of horses of my own. In the meantime I have a wonderful friend who owns two beautiful Arabians that is guiding me along in my quest to horse ownership.
> 
> I have my own saddle and blanket and a nice rolling saddle rack to hold it. I can't walk into a tack shop or feed store without wanting to add to what I have. Lol I have bought a variety of horse treats to share with my lesson horse and my friends horses.
> 
> The horse forum has been a great source of information and I love this thread for my age group. Thank you for setting this thread up and I look forward to learning everything horse.


 Look forward to hearing about your progress on getting your own horse
Prepare yourself to be poor, stressed and exhausted but they are SO worth every bit of it


----------



## texasgal

Want to see if I can post pics from an image hosting site on here: 

Can ya'll see this pic?


----------



## Hunter65

Awe yep!


----------



## jfmnyc

texasgal said:


> Want to see if I can post pics from an image hosting site on here:
> 
> Can ya'll see this pic?


Affirmative


----------



## texasgal

Cool .. I'm going to throw all my pics on a web hosting site .. I've got them scattered EVERYWHERE .. home computer, work computer, thumb drives, different forums.. lol.

I need to get a little control .. and if my home computer crashes, I've lost THOUSANDS of photos.. eeeeeeeek!

But the most important thing is that I can still SHARE them! lol


----------



## texasgal

This image hosting site is one I used years ago and it was sold to another and I just discovered that my account is still there.

Here is a pic from that site of my babies in 2003 .. on vacation to florida with my (then) boyfriend .. who is now my husband .. lol


----------



## Country Woman

cute picture texasgal


----------



## Ladytrails

I've been worried about my images, too. I bought a thumb drive and copied them all over. Now to get organized.... :-( 

Love the pictures, texasgal! Good lookin' family!


----------



## Country Woman

I have to back up my pictures


----------



## Stan

Jlondon said:


> Hello I am closing in on 49 and have caught the horse bug after taking riding lessons with a group of women in our neighborhood. Started out with 8 women we are down to 3 and we are thoroughly enjoying ourselves. I have been amazed at what I have accomplished in the few short months. Prior to these lessons the only riding I had done was those vacation trail rides I would drag my family on.
> 
> I am working on getting my property set up to be able to have a couple of horses of my own. In the meantime I have a wonderful friend who owns two beautiful Arabians that is guiding me along in my quest to horse ownership.
> 
> I have my own saddle and blanket and a nice rolling saddle rack to hold it. I can't walk into a tack shop or feed store without wanting to add to what I have. Lol I have bought a variety of horse treats to share with my lesson horse and my friends horses.
> 
> The horse forum has been a great source of information and I love this thread for my age group. Thank you for setting this thread up and I look forward to learning everything horse.


Hello from NZ and welcome. I am the token male on the thread, the other one is younger than myself, so could not be considered a token.:lol:

We need a picture of the horse you ride, and hurry up and get the property ready for your horse. Having them outside the window does not gurantee more riding, but you do get to see the antics they can get up to. As for spending at the tack shop. My take on horse ownership is, on payday when returning home from work I go into the paddock and dump a wad of cash on the ground. Whats left Roslyn steals using some bogus reasion. Got to love the horse to keep going.


----------



## Country Woman

need pictures Jlondon please of your horses


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

JLondon - welcome!! Looking forward to hearing of your riding and future horse buying.

Stan - I so agree...tack stores suck every last penny from my wallet and I happily let them do it. If it's for the horse then for some reason it always seems reasonable to buy. Just got back from the tack shop, Kes NEEDED pink camo vet wrap.

Susan - no way, I have never met anyone else with PsA before. And strange we both had a couple bad days at the same time. I feel much better today, strength is back and in less pain. My trainer even commented that I look rested and much better than I have over the last few days. Hope you're feeling good now too!

Texas - love your pics, keep em coming!

CW - so excited to hear that your moving quickly with your riding plan. Soon you will be riding!

Registered last night for my Aug 5th show, and just about to place all my show forms into the mail for our big 3 day breed show. I even found a braider to come out to the show the morning before our first class, and my show coats arrived yesterday. Just need some shirts and a nice show pad and I am ready! (doesn't that mean another trip to the tack store???YAHOO!)


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Jlondon....pictures please! Welcome to our thread, this is the best thread on the web. 

with Grace: I used to take remicaide treatments, methotrexate and steroids. That is where the 30 lbs I gained came from. I quit though, I did not feel I was getting enough results to make the side effects and possible risks worthwhile.
I don't take any treatment now.

Your show is on my birthday. And our big drill team competition in Tennessee is the fourth...
I know you will do great!

Stan; Oh my Gosh...I could shop at tack stores every day, and now I can do it online and it is an addiction.

Country Woman: Soon you will be riding. I am so happy for you.

Diamond is bathed, clipped, braided with sheet on and put to bed. The tack is cleaned and loaded.
Now to shower and try to sleep. Nerves always get me...
Hopefully will have pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck and have fun at the show with grace


----------



## With Grace

Susan - Can't wait for pics! Good luck! I'm on some trial meds, they really don't seem to do much considering the last few days...I'll give them some more time but I hate taking anything. The side affects are scary!

CW - thanks! The first show is in two weeks, I'm a ball of nerves, but so excited to be taking my own horse to a show. Hubby is going to video my classes, and I'll finally post a link to me riding for you all to critique


----------



## stormylass

whew JADEE I love it, I love it!!! awsome GOOD FOR HER! I am soooo impressed and it just lets me know that i still have many many years:lol: of riding ahead!!!


----------



## Fahntasia

JLondon welcome to the group, poneh pictures please!! 

*Susan:* Good luck! Don't forget think ZEN! Breath in and out SLOWELY!!! also pics please!! 

*Grace: *Yay! I am sure you will be fabulous during your show, with a pretty mare like Kes how can you not win all the ribbons  I am looking forward to seeing pics of the show in Aug. As for the tack shop, some things are a MUST HAVE. I agree with getting the pink vet wrap....must go buy some too....my must buy list does not seem to be getting any smaller.....

*LadyT:* Thank you so much, I feel like I got _extremely_ lucky in finding her. She blows my mind with how smart and quick she is.

Thank you all, I am supremely proud of my girl, and not because she's just a pretty face, she has a beautiful temperment to go with it. My BO offered to take her off my hands and she is not a mare person but said she would make the exception for my girl...lol..:lol:


----------



## Stan

Its raining and we have just brought kate home. She was staying at a friends because the grass is not growing at home enough to support two horses and some sheep. Most of the farms around the coast are having the same issues over the past couple of years. Not enough rain at the right time to produce groth. She who must be obeyed is sewing and has just laid out the garment on the floor and in came James.Strolled on up to her and planted himself right in the middle of the garment. She is not impressed but gave this token male something to snicker at. 

I have been thinking about being branded the token male, and am unsure of the message behind the tag. I am not hurt, insulted, or even slightly put out. But does it mean I am past my use by date:shock::lol:. As you can tell nothing constructive to do so I guess I might as well annoy Stella. Horses hate having there heads turned into the rain and wind. :twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

I hope you have grazing for all you animals Stan


----------



## With Grace

Stan- I think we should clarify the term "token male.". It is a high status to hold in that you represent all others of your kind and are also able to defend your species should the need arise. With a thread full of woman, you do have a rough role to play here, but you have proven yourself quite worthy of the title.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan- I think we should clarify the term "token male.". It is a high status to hold in that you represent all others of your kind and are also able to defend your species should the need arise. With a thread full of woman, you do have a rough role to play here, but you have proven yourself quite worthy of the title.


 
Very well put. I am still no wiser. What does defend (my) species really mean. The operative word being "species" 

"Token" Collins dictionary: intended to create an impression but having no real importance: "as a token" hence, token male, so are you taking the micky out of me. :lol: 

Still nothing better to do. Ill go and make the horses stand facing the wind and rain again.
And again I brought horses back into the conversation in keeping with this thread.:wink:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I hope you have grazing for all you animals Stan


A lot of hay being fed to the horses but they will survive. Its my pocket that hurts the most. And the sheep, well we keep the best.

Just funny weather affecting the growth over the past few years and it is not global warming. 

It has got colder earlier this year than in the past 7 that I have been on this property. The frost has arrived two months early killing the grass earlier than in the past. Good luck with the horse this weekend if you get to try one or have your lesson.


----------



## With Grace

I've been married for quite some time and have come to embrace the fact that men and women are different species. Ask the one who obeys me and he will agree.

A token is a tangible representation. As long as we all agree that this is a high status, you have nothing to worry about.

Hope Stella and Kate have thick blankets on when facing the wind.


----------



## Foxhunter

Morning one and all.

Stan, if you have to be branded, token or not, can I wield the hot irons? 

As for the weather, it has turned turtle all over the world.

It was hot on March with plenty of wind so the ground dried right out. There were plenty of cracks in the ground. Turned cold and wet in April, varied in May with the rain moving in and since then has been ceaseless - though the next few weeks are meant to be better.
It is serious. 
Dairy farmers are keeping their cows on as the ground is so wet, silage was snatched off the fields in May when there was a week of dryish weather, no hay has been made. 
Because of the cold and wet in April the bees were not pollenating the fruit flowers so there is little in the way for apples and pears. Commercial growers say down 60 - 80% 
The veggies in the garden are very poor. Nothing has grown much. Maize (corn) is about knee high. My runner beans are only halfway up the canes, the peas are much the same. All I have picked is a bit of spinach, lettuce and radishes. I am having to dig the spuds because they are dying off and the tubers are so small. 

Across the pond growth is poor because of drought. Cannot win. 

I am sure it has all been around before but it is worrying in todays world. 

Dry weather and the horse flies are out with a vengeance. Yesterday Babs, a laminitic TB was galloping madly in the front field so I brought her and the pony in. Poor mare, she had about 5o horse flies on her. I haven't had to Neem them because of the wet but will get them all in today for treatment. 

Well, not a lot going down here. We are taking the kids out to a play park either today or tomorrow, should be fun as there are lots of climbing things. I still like climbing!

Wonder who will come back with a busted limb or the biggest bruises?


----------



## Stan

With Grace, I enjoy a little bit of pointless banter now and again and he who has to obey, I know how he feels, he has my thoughts with him:lol:.

Foxhunter No, No, No, you can not use the branding iron. This is a family thread being mature people over 40, and with kids around. The thought of, or trying to imagine the iron sizzling a brand onto my hide could be a very disturbing experence for young, and not so young.
My property is called, Brokenwheel Ranch. Where the h---- could you fit such a brand:shock:

I went out the second time to give the horses a bit of a stir up. They won't come when I called. Well its time to go and do somthing constructive. good night


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Good Morning everyone!
Stan: you are more than a token male, you are the only male here and we would be lost without your presence.
I know how you feel with the rain crisis we don't have any pasture and nobody is getting a second cutting of hay. 
We are farmer's and our corn crop is a loss, so the price of feed will go up too.

I am up at Four AM to get myself ready. It will take an hour to curl my stupid hair. 
I will post pictures later.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Foxhunter

Just a quickie reporting on the morning dog walk.

Set off this morning with two children and 16 dogs.

I have one Foxhound on a leash and two of the terriers that go off hunting if they are off leash with one of the others. (They all take it in turns for being on and off leash)

All was well and good until we went into the woods. Some of the dogs had run on ahead, most were still around us. I hate disobedience like this and once in the woods I decided to teach the dogs a lesson and go a different way. 
At this point we had three on leads, two little hound pups, my GSD, two terriers and one Lab. 
We went through a gate into an open field. Walking up the field on the outside of the woods, was fine until we hit boggy ground. Biggest kid got his welly stuck but managed to extricate himself. Told them to walk on the tufts of grass. 
We got about 500 yards before little 'un got stuck, the mud and water going over the top of her boots. By the time I got to her she had walked out of one boot and the other was stuck. I had to dig around in the mud looking for the boot. Git that out but the other was stuck. She gets out of boot, I extricate that one. Go to move to find both of my feet are stuck, out of one boot, manage to get that out and do the same with the other. 

Little 'un is a drama queen and will make a fuss and cry at anything but it just goes to show a lot is the adult attitude because I was, as usual, laughing hard and we were all crying it was so silly. 
We managed to get to the way out and clambered over a hunt jump. I had to lift a couple of the dogs over so, that put me one ahead of the kids for looking like a mud monster. 

At this point some of the missing dogs bar one terrier and the hound off leash were with us. 
We get back home and I wash off the wellies, inside and out. Kids go inside whilst I clean out the hounds kennel. At this point the missing hound arrives back. 
Feed hounds, shut them all in and go inside to find that Little 'un had stripped down to her panties and carefully hung her filthy clothes over the rail of the Aga (cooker) to dry.

I bathed Little 'un and washed her hair, it was one of those baths where you wondered if you should change the water for a rinse. 

All three of us have decided that we will not go that way again! It reminded me of walks I would take with my Dad, never stick to the paths but go on an adventure, leaving you scratched, wet or lost!


----------



## maisie

Stan, we do have another male on the thread, *jfmnyc*, who hails from my neighborhood. He's the one who flies so maybe he could evacuate you from the branding party? Anyway, we could do a freeze brand - wouldn't want to hurt you ~ you're too much fun. 

It's awful what the weird weather is doing to crops all over. I know that corn / maize futures are going through the roof over here because of the drought. News says that poor countries will suffer the most.

I survived my last adventure in horses - Rouge the 17.2 OTTB saw a ghost as I was cantering a circle & tried to levitate to the left. Rouge does not recover well so I had to trot in circles forever, talking to him and singing in French. I don't know much French so he had to listen to _Frere Jacques_ over and over. I could feel him beginning to heat up every time the idea of falling off this skyscraper crossed my mind. Finally he walked after I applied the "slow your post" technique. Whew! I declined to canter again but promised to ride him and do so next lesson.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Luck to those w/competitions upcoming. Not a good year crop-wise it seems. They say feed & groceries will all be going up cost-wise. Ouch! 

CW-hope the new barn will be OK for you. Did you say the DR. will be writing you up for riding therapy? 

Stan-Love hearing about Stella & seeing your horseback adventures. Who is James?

Foxhunter-Love your stories,& your sense of adventure to each day. 

My riding partner is off doing something else today-but tomorrow is still a possibility,If the weather is agreeable.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my goodness so much going on. 

Stan I totally agree with the other ladies you are an asset to this forum and it would NOT be the same without you. I look forward to your posts. Still gonna win that lottery and show up on your doorstep with all the other ladies in tow.

Grace I am excited for your show, with Kes you should do very well. ACK I will be away for two weeks during that time and will have to spend a month catching up as very limited internet at our property. Looking forward to trip though we take Hunter with us and I love waking up in the morning to his "where's my breakfast mom?" nicker. Its funny he doesnt make a peep when hubby gets up but as soon as he sees me...

Susan I can't wait for picts.

CW look forward to hearing about you riding soon

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Hoping to get out for a trail ride today, not the sunniest day but as long as it isnt pouring I wanna go. Hope my friend feels the same way.

Have a great day all


----------



## Country Woman

yes my doctor has to fill out some forms for the riding place 
then make an appointment at the PRFD


----------



## Country Woman

Susan good luck at show 

Stan hope you have enough food for your animals 

Hunter I wish I could go on the trail ride 

Grace Have fun at the show


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan* you are such a spoil sport! We could just use the initials of your place. 

During supper Little 'un sais "What day is it?"
"Saturday."
"Does Daddy come home tomorrow?"
"He might be home tomorrow evening or Monday morning. They are going to a party tomorrow lunch time."
"Oh, this week had gone so fast, can't you tell them to stay away for another week?"

So much for loyalty! Don't think my nerves will take another week.


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some pictures of horses from Windsong Stables


----------



## Country Woman

here are the rest


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Stan: you are more than a token male, you are the only male here and we would be lost without your presence.
> I know how you feel with the rain crisis we don't have any pasture and nobody is getting a second cutting of hay.
> We are farmer's and our corn crop is a loss, so the price of feed will go up too.
> 
> I am up at Four AM to get myself ready. It will take an hour to curl my stupid hair.
> I will post pictures later.
> Have a great day everyone!


Can't wait to see the pictures of your curled hair. :lol:


----------



## With Grace

CW - very cute horse pics. None of them seem overly skinny to me, not enough that would make me worry. (Or are these not the skinny ones?)

Susan - checking in on how things went today??

Just got back from the barn, the whole family went with me, so hubby took video. So, I'm a little embarrassed to post it, but I will. Feel free to critique away as anything I can work on will help me at the shows. I'm still learning the double bridle, you'll hear hubby critique Kes in the middle of the vid LOL.

Deep breath...ok...here we go...here's me and Kes in the outdoor today:


----------



## Country Woman

No Grace these are not the skinny ones 
the mare with the foal had a cateract in her eye


----------



## Country Woman

Grace very nice Video


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some Dobi puppies that our landlord raises


----------



## Blue

With Grace, I don't know anything at all about English riding, but that looked pretty good to me. In western I would look for just a little more propulsion from the hindquarters and just a slightly more relaxed neck, but I think in English it's not the same? At any rate, very nice.


----------



## With Grace

Blue said:


> With Grace, I don't know anything at all about English riding, but that looked pretty good to me. In western I would look for just a little more propulsion from the hindquarters and just a slightly more relaxed neck, but I think in English it's not the same? At any rate, very nice.


Thanks, and yep she was only half collected there...and got behind the vertical as hubby so nicely let me know :lol: Morgans can be a little ahead of the vertical, but behind the vert is bad bad bad.


----------



## oobiedoo

Country woman, loved the dobie pups. I have a red dobie male, neutered of course and he is sooo sweet, dumb as a brick but such a big (over 100 lbs) sweetheart. He tolerated being Chloes first pony and even when she discovered his "weenie" and starts waving it back and forth asking what's this, he just layed there.
I just hope if we ever needed it his protective instinct would kick in, at least after we woke him up.


----------



## With Grace

CW - I'm pretty sure you need one of those dobie pups. Thank goodness I'm in another country or I'd be trying to take one home!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

OK...sorry it took me a while to get to the computer.
With Grace: She is beautiful and your riding is very good. 
Country Woman: Cute dobie.

Diamond took two firsts (in equitation) and four second places.
He would have taken the pleasure classes but I rode him in that western saddle and he was a little pacey and not as consistent in his gait. But he still took second.

I need a gaited horse western saddle I guess...


----------



## Blue

Wow! He's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Hunter65

awesome susan you guys looked great!


----------



## Hunter65

Grace: Great video. I can't wit til I can get a nice controlled canter outta hunter. Trot is nice but we are still working on the canter.

CW: So did you meet the lady? What happened?????? I think the skinny horses you saw before may have been rehabs, these horses look ok. That barn is used as a foster place for one of the rescues and I doubt they would place there if it was a bad place.

Had an awesome ride yesterday. He is such a little rock star! He is so well behaved for a four year old.

Here's us on our ride.


----------



## With Grace

Susan- congrats on your placings! Diamond is gorgeous and you look great together! What us a gaited saddle? What will that do for you? I know very little about gaited horses.

Hunter- love that picture you look so happy, what a good boy out on the trails.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter what a great picture...the trails there look amazing!

A gaited horse has very different topline conformation than trotting horses.
Gaited saddles are built on a tree designed for this.
The Simco I was riding is QH sized and it puts pressure on his shoulders, therefore causing him to pace instead of gaiting properly.
Won't make that mistake again. LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, some great pics!
Susan-Congratulations on your placings-hope you had fun!
Hunter-So glad that you are back in the saddle again-any probelm putting on his bridle? Ear all healed?
CW-those horses look OK-have you heard anything?


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone no I never heard back from the woman at the stables 
so I contacted the PRFD and I need to get my doctor fill 
out his section the set up an appointment


----------



## Stan

Still waiting for the pictures of the hair.

I know what you mean how it will take an hour to sort. Not that I have that much trouble with mine. Normally it takes me a few seconds to sort, I only have a few, but her indoors now that is a different story. 

Any one remember Phillis Diller the actress. She sported the just got out of bed hair do as a trade mark it stuck out in all directions. When I take the love of my life some hay I also make she who must a coffee. Reminds me of Phillis Diller.:shock:

Stella is still a little sore where the vet took the samples for testing and no results yet. I went to give her a bit of attention and she reacted to her chest being touched. I hope she is not going to go throught the same issues as last year. That will mean not much riding and what do you do with a horse one cant ride?.

The weather is not to good, three days of solid rain. I have started to build an ark. I intend to sell tickets. I might as well profit out of the venture but in the mean time I have installed the pickup into my guitar and am not happy with the sound. 

The **** sheep have just walked past the rancher slider window they are eating the lawn grass which is not a good thing. It reduces the amount of work she who must has to do around the property.

Even though it is raining heavy, and flooding, a mans work is never done. I have to go buy some firtilizer and spread it, after, I have spread the horse poo over the paddock, and in the heavy rain, then back to the ark. I will make a special stall for the horses. Just to stay in keeping with the focus of the thread Horses.

Cheers all
Token :lol:

great photos averyone. Does any one want to see a photo of rain.:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

This was take a couple of winters ago but the fields were as flooded several times this summer so please do not talk about rain to me - three days is _nothing!_










My days as a child carer are over! They are meant to be going away for a few days but really do not want to leave.
Little 'un started to play up with Daddy home. She was being bratty and started her shenanigans - Dad began to placate her and she got worse. Couldn't help but tell her to stop immediately or else! She stopped which is just as well because I have never decided what the 'or else' would be. 

That child really should be in acting school, she can act out any sort of scene, her facial expressions are brilliant and she knows exactly what she is doing.

Horses were all pleased to be inside today, tomorrow is going to be hotter. Four days without rain and the tubs need watering.

Off to bed, I want to be up at sparrow's fart to get hounds and dogs walked, then set about purging the house. 
I tell you if I won the lottery (apart from descending on Stan and she who must) I would design a house that could be pressure washed out on a weekly basis. 

Night all.


----------



## Stan

That we spot of flooding is nothing and when you consider its a days grace between days of rain we do compair. I would not have to build an ark for that, a canoe will do with an outriger to steady it. Sorry Foxhunter Ill have to go through my photos of the floods and post a good one for you HaHa.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan: hahahaha Phyllis Diller who could forget ****

That place is one of my favorite places to ride and there is even a fun water splash half way through. Good practice for Hunter though he loves to play in it.

Ear is healing pretty well but he keeps rubbing it. Just have to loosen off the bridle to put it on. Poor guy the right side of his face looks awful with the sarcoid medicine.

We have had some nasty flash flooding and landslides around here lately. It is amazing how fast they can happen


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> *I would design a house that could be pressure washed out on a weekly basis. *


Best idea ever!


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Susan- congrats on your placings! Diamond is gorgeous and you look great together! What us a gaited saddle? What will that do for you? I know very little about gaited horses.
> 
> Hunter- love that picture you look so happy, what a good boy out on the trails.



He loves the trail more than I do. His very first trail ride he led out. It was like Awesome! where we going?????


----------



## Susan Crumrine

OK Stan...
I cannot believe I am posting a huge picture of me , close up, with no makeup. 

Foxhunter, did you go water skiing in the pasture field?


----------



## sterling95

You look great.r


----------



## Hunter65

Love the hair Susan, am so jealous my hair sucks. How long did it take to do?


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all 

*Grace:* you have a great seat and hands, but looks like your sitting on your bum too much, like a chair. Kes looks like she's behind the verticle alot, I see slack in the reins which tells me it's not you, is it possible she's avoiding the bit? You don't want people screaming rollkur at the shows....people can be silly...Her canter is just lovely, looks very smooth, but looks like she needs a bit more impulsion from behind. That should settle when she gets her front end figured out. Do you take and release constantly with your reins, or do you hold?

One thing I used to do with my lease mare when she was being an azz and didn't want to work, I would back her up 5 steps, halt, canter, half halt when needed. She would give me the smoothest canter perfect collection, head set was to die for, BUT I would havto do steps 1 through 3 to get that ****! The backing up gets thier hind legs "under" them, so when they take off they automatically propell themselves from behind.

*Susan:* Glad you placed, that horse is GORGEOUS!

*CW:* I think you need one of those pups as well.....lucky im all the way up here or I would have another addition to the family LOL!

*Hunter: *Glad his ear is healing up, that was one bad cut!

On to my news of the day. Sapphira nickered at me. I was walking up to the paddock and I got a nicker. Yup I melted. 

She spazzed in the cross ties, they went flying off she spazzed some more, I was like "really now, are you done being all thoroughbredish?" she looked at me stopped, and walked right up to me ****. The shower is not such a bad place anymore, (I bribe her with carrots to get her in there), the boogy drain monster is still out to get her though:wink: 

Tomorrow is my "lesson" or should I say "our" lesson, I'll be riding her again, this time without a lunge line, crossing my fingers she doesn't decide to go all rambo on me. Trainer offered to get on her a few times to teach her how to steer, I declined, I want to learn WITH her, I want every experience she has to be a positive one. Oh gawd re-reading that I sound like an overprotective mama........Hubby got another promotion, i'm very proud of him.  Phyllis Dillar was one funny lady, I love all the old shows still, never get enough of them.


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia - yup, I have a habit in the canter esp to sit on my bum, and trainer yell back pockets, back pockets at me LOL. I"d be horrified if anyone yelled Rolkur at me...I rode in a Pelham today to see if it was any better, it was worse. I'm starting to freak, 2 weeks before our first show and she's now more behind the bit than ever. I ride next on Thursday and I'm going to get her in a Myler Hunter Dee, and pray she accepts that better. Otherwise I'm taking her to the show in the Baucher. I have light hands, and I don't think she's used to that, and evades the curb whenever she can. I'm going to get hubby to film us in a snaffle. She charges through it, but at least she's not behind it. I take and release esp in the curb...and she doesn't want to engage her hind in the curb either. I think she has just always been ridden in a curb. We also do the "being an azz" halt, back, halt, canter. I also do it when she's charging in her snaffle in the trot. 

Congrats on the nicker, makes you feel so good doesnt it? Good luck with your lesson, will be excited to hear how she does for you!


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Fahntasia - yup, I have a habit in the canter esp to sit on my bum, and trainer yell back pockets, back pockets at me LOL. I"d be horrified if anyone yelled Rolkur at me...I rode in a Pelham today to see if it was any better, it was worse. I'm starting to freak, 2 weeks before our first show and she's now more behind the bit than ever. I ride next on Thursday and I'm going to get her in a Myler Hunter Dee, and pray she accepts that better. Otherwise I'm taking her to the show in the Baucher. I have light hands, and I don't think she's used to that, and evades the curb whenever she can. I'm going to get hubby to film us in a snaffle. She charges through it, but at least she's not behind it. I take and release esp in the curb...and she doesn't want to engage her hind in the curb either. I think she has just always been ridden in a curb. We also do the "being an azz" halt, back, halt, canter. I also do it when she's charging in her snaffle in the trot.
> 
> Congrats on the nicker, makes you feel so good doesnt it? Good luck with your lesson, will be excited to hear how she does for you!


My trainer yells "HANDS YOUR HANDS ARE NOT A WALL OPEN THEM UUUUUUP" ****. 

Maybe be less light on her when she's in the snaffle so she doesn't charge through it? What type of snaffle are you using? And DONT PANIC! You'll figure out the bitting issue with her eventually. I have Sapphira in a french link egg butt snaffle, gives her something to play with and wont poke her palate. 

I think being a bit harder on her in the snaffle might do the trick, she looks like she avoids that curb like the plague, hence her head going waaay behind the vertical. This is what I did: take then give a little when she resets her head, then take again until you can picture glass of water on her poll without it tipping, when she grabs and charges, grab back and "jiggle" the reins to get her attention all the while half halting to make her pay attention to you. If that doesn't work get firmer with her, maybe she's used to getting away with certain things with her previous owners. 

That worked for my lease mare. She used to grab the bit and go charging around the ring head in the air like a giraffe with the most horrid trot, me spitting out curses like a landbound sailor and my trainer yelling "HALFHALTHALFHALT".....

Here's the exact bit im using:









Good luck, i'm sure you'll be fine, let me know how it goes!!

As for that nicker, I melted, and I was surprised that it happened so fast, i've only had her 2 1/2 weeks. Thanks i'll need some luck, I have a feeling she's more broke to saddle then my trainer and I think. BUT baby steps are goooood. I'm in no rush lol.


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> OK Stan...
> I cannot believe I am posting a huge picture of me , close up, with no makeup.
> 
> Foxhunter, did you go water skiing in the pasture field?


No Phillis Diller look about that, and I acknowledge your courage. But thats what this tread is all about. Thanks for the photo I am printing them, enlarging them, framing them, and adding them to the collection in my man cave. Ha HA.
No not really I don't have a man cave.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> That we spot of flooding is nothing and when you consider its a days grace between days of rain we do compair. I would not have to build an ark for that, a canoe will do with an outriger to steady it. Sorry Foxhunter Ill have to go through my photos of the floods and post a good one for you HaHa.


Ah, but we are in a no flood area! LOL

A few years back I had 10 lambs in the trailer to take to the abattoir. My sisters three children were with me. They were about four, seven and eight. 

There is one area that the water will flood the road after very heavy rain which we had had that night (and it had been wet for a while) That was clear so I decided to go my normal route along a back lane which does flood badly.
I thought as one spot was clear the other would be passable.

I trundled along passing through a foot deep water then I hit the deep. The water was over the front of the 4 x 4. If I stopped I knew we would stall so as, to reverse the trailer I needed to flick a catch on the tow bar, so the brakes didn't lock on the trailer I had to keep going.

Now this was the boss' Mercedes, and adverts show it ploughing through deep water - what they do not show is that the door seals are not waterproof!
The pedals were under water. The kids were sat on the seats with their feet up, the sheep must have been swimming in the trailer. 

We reached the end of this part of the flood. I stopped and opened the doors so the water inside flooded out.

At the end of the lane there was another shorter area where it was flooded. 
I just kept going, causing a bow wave. As I neared the end so an idiot driver in a normal car, started to enter the water. I put my hand on the hooter so he would go back to let me past. It took him a while but he did finally go back so I didn't stop. The wave I was causing splashed over his car.

We opened the doors, all that was missing were fish splashing out with the water. 
The man asked me if he could get through. Honestly I nearly laughed, he could see how deep it was and how much taller my vehicle was.

As we drove on a little voice from the back said "Aunty, can we go home a different way?"

Luckily the boss found it funny. Took ages for his car to dry out. I had it parked on a slope, took the seals out to let the water drain and had to lift the carpets and left a heater in there. 

I now avoid that lane when the weather is bad.


----------



## Foxhunter

Grace, when you ride her in a curb, have the curb really loose so it barely has any action.

Susan you have lovely hair but it looks heavy so the weight pulls the curls out! I keep my hair short because I cannot stand it loose about my face.

Have to go, loads of housework to do and dogs to walk. More later.


----------



## texasgal

Susan! You are beautiful! ... and I love your hair..

Grace! I love love love the way Kes moves .. ya'll just need some fine tuning, but you look really good together.

Stan! FGS .. do we need to come up with another nickname for you ?? You could be the male "representative" .. you could be our "designated male" .. you could be our "male man" .. hehehehehehehe ... Give it some thought and I'll change you esteemed title when I update later today ..

Fahntasia! *sigh* the nicker ... I've not gotten one from the boys yet .. 

Hunter! You and the pony are soooooooooo cute together!

Foxhunter.. I HATE standing water.. ugh.

I'm going to try to update the list this morning .. Welcome new-posters!

Here are a couple pics from this weekend..


----------



## Susan Crumrine

That horse is gorgeous! I love the muscles, I am jealous.
Foxhunter: If I had my way, I would have it about chin length, but my husband loves long hair.
I just had 2 inches and a bunch of layers cut out of it that day of the picture, can you believe it?
It takes 45minutes to an hour to curl it.
Fahntasia: I am always trying to get the "better hands"...and then I think they will never be good enough.


----------



## texasgal

Susan, if that's Gunner you're talking about being gorgeous, thank you! He's just three .. small .. and in pasture shape. But if he matures anything like he should, he should be a hot little horse..

He's got the breeding anyway...


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hey all...it has been a busy summer and I haven't been here for a while. Just spent the last hour reading to try and catch up on what's new with everyone. Nice to see some new people as well

I've been searching for a horse the last couple of months and have probably looked at close to 50 .......I always said I would never look at Thoroughbreds or Arabians. Well a couple of weeks afo I went to a farm to see a Quarter Horse x Paint gelding but instead saw and fell in love with an Arabian mare former Western Pleasure show horse and have been back 3 times to see her. She was perfect in the ring and I'm going to try her on the trails next. Being a beginner I'm a little nervous with the whole Arabian stigma thing and worry she might be too forward on the trails for my liking. But everything about her personality is just so right for me. And I know I'll enjoy riding her in the indoor arena and outside riding pen. But it's the trails that will make or break this decision as a suitable trail horse is what I am wanting. Her owners seem to think she won't do well with a beginner rider the trails. They didn't think she'd be good for a beginner rider in the ring at a simple walk and trot either though....so...


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
love hearing all your wonderful stories 
I am going to the doctors


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* *Horsnaround64 and Jlondon. Welcome!

*Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* *(m)* - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Jlondon (f)* - 48, 
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our token male .. hehe.
*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## jfmnyc

*Lost*: Good luck with the Arab out on the trails. I rode a former western pleasure mare (QH, not Arab) and she was indeed a sweetheart - but they wanted a fortune to lease her so I passed. 
*Texas*: Love the pics - nice looking horse!
*Foxhunter*: hope you get some nice weather for a change! I know the SW USA would love to have some of the rain you've been getting.
*Susan*: Diamond looks terrific - congrats on the win
*With Grace*: Nice video - you and Kes look very smooth
*Hunter*: nice trail pic - the young'en is very cute
*Stan*: Hope Stella's health improves soon - at this point both males on the thread have horse health issues, which just won't do.

(Welcome to the newcomers and apologies to those I've forgotten)

So my weekend was good - Trooper is on the mend, I haven't seen a bad step and the vet said he should be good for riding this week. He was roaming around the barn all day yesterday looking cute. Even though he only does it when he sees I have carrots or grain, his soft nicker is great to hear.

I went out on the trails on a mare named Tizzy who has a reputation for being slow and lazy - BUT this time she'd been stuck in her stall for three days, recovering from cellulitis. Wow - I've never been on such a firecracker. I was at the back and at every opportunity she'd bust into a canter. At one point I held her back and turned her so she wouldn't gallop up a hill into the rear end of the guy ahead of me, so she decided to take off into the woods. Fortunately I got her stopped and turned back around onto the trail, at which point she exploded up the hill into the most powerful gallop I've ever ridden. Fun but definitely pushed my envelope. When we got back to the barn I decided to run her around the ring to burn off some of that excess energy - at which point she decided to go back into lazy mode and wouldn't even trot... Oh well.. To cool her off I did get to ride bareback for the first time, which was fun and very different. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

*My boy Trooper*









*Tizzy, after our wild ride*


----------



## texasgal

Well pooh! I'll have to wait until I'm home to view the pics .. dang work computer blocks soooo much.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Susan! You are beautiful! ... and I love your hair..
> 
> Grace! I love love love the way Kes moves .. ya'll just need some fine tuning, but you look really good together.
> 
> Stan! FGS .. do we need to come up with another nickname for you ?? You could be the male "representative" .. you could be our "designated male" .. you could be our "male man" .. hehehehehehehe ... Give it some thought and I'll change you esteemed title when I update later today ..
> 
> Fahntasia! *sigh* the nicker ... I've not gotten one from the boys yet ..
> 
> Hunter! You and the pony are soooooooooo cute together!
> 
> Foxhunter.. I HATE standing water.. ugh.
> 
> I'm going to try to update the list this morning .. Welcome new-posters!
> 
> Here are a couple pics from this weekend..


FGS no. I have been married off and on for more years than I care to remember. :shock: Being referred to as the token male regardless of which explanation the dictionary gives, or which one you go with it, it is still one of the better terms that I have been referred to. And that is not counting what the offenders I am about to confront today will refer to me as.

However its all in the way you say it. Slow, and with a hint of a snicker in the voice. I can hear she who must be obeyed calling me right now. Got to run, she gets upset if I make her wait.:lol:

Scared 
Token 

And I am having fun squeezing the meaning out of the saying. Token Male


----------



## jaydee

*Arabian horses*



LostInTheWoods02114 said:


> Hey all...it has been a busy summer and I haven't been here for a while. Just spent the last hour reading to try and catch up on what's new with everyone. Nice to see some new people as well
> 
> I've been searching for a horse the last couple of months and have probably looked at close to 50 .......I always said I would never look at Thoroughbreds or Arabians. Well a couple of weeks afo I went to a farm to see a Quarter Horse x Paint gelding but instead saw and fell in love with an Arabian mare former Western Pleasure show horse and have been back 3 times to see her. She was perfect in the ring and I'm going to try her on the trails next. Being a beginner I'm a little nervous with the whole Arabian stigma thing and worry she might be too forward on the trails for my liking. But everything about her personality is just so right for me. And I know I'll enjoy riding her in the indoor arena and outside riding pen. But it's the trails that will make or break this decision as a suitable trail horse is what I am wanting. Her owners seem to think she won't do well with a beginner rider the trails. They didn't think she'd be good for a beginner rider in the ring at a simple walk and trot either though....so...


 I love arabians and was lucky to have one for a few years when I was younger so when I needed to replace my old horse I focused on that breed and spent several months having lessons at an arabian show barn mostly on a mare I was thinking of buying but I did ride several others there. They were all good in the ring and had been to shows but the barn owner herself said she didn't think they would take to trail riding, another barn owner who showed me two arabians he had said outright that his weren't safe on the trails. These people are wanting to make a sale so unlikely to tell you a horse isn't going to be suited to something if it isn't a fact and if they think there's a slight chance of you and/or the horse getting hurt if things go wrong they probably wont let you even try it on the trails
Arabians do a lot of endurance riding so no reason why they cant do what you want, the one I had was ridden on roads and bridlepaths (UK) and did some fun rides too (like hunter paces) but he was high geared and inclined to be spooky if the mood took him
I'm sure if you look around you will find a part bred or purebred that will do what you want


----------



## texasgal

Well, since we're talking Arabians....


----------



## jaydee

*behind the bit*



With Grace said:


> Fahntasia - yup, I have a habit in the canter esp to sit on my bum, and trainer yell back pockets, back pockets at me LOL. I"d be horrified if anyone yelled Rolkur at me...I rode in a Pelham today to see if it was any better, it was worse. I'm starting to freak, 2 weeks before our first show and she's now more behind the bit than ever. I ride next on Thursday and I'm going to get her in a Myler Hunter Dee, and pray she accepts that better. Otherwise I'm taking her to the show in the Baucher. I have light hands, and I don't think she's used to that, and evades the curb whenever she can. I'm going to get hubby to film us in a snaffle. She charges through it, but at least she's not behind it. I take and release esp in the curb...and she doesn't want to engage her hind in the curb either. I think she has just always been ridden in a curb. We also do the "being an azz" halt, back, halt, canter. I also do it when she's charging in her snaffle in the trot.
> Congrats on the nicker, makes you feel so good doesnt it? Good luck with your lesson, will be excited to hear how she does for you!


 Better if you learn to ride a bit stronger in a snaffle than to be behind the bit in the curb - if they learn they can get their head on their chest and 'go' there's nowhere to pull too to stop them.


----------



## jaydee

*Arabians*



texasgal said:


> Well, since we're talking Arabians....


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter sorry, though your story of going through the flood with the sheep in a trailer and having to empty the water from the vehicle is good and amusing it still did not require the construction of an ark.:lol:

I will find the photos of our last flood a couple of months back where the whole valley had gone under water for almost a week. Where I live is hill country. A range of hills seperate the western side from the east. Then a valley running 35 miles into Dargaville a river running the centre of the valley and smaller hills between that and the west coast.

The valley flooded, I could not get to work. both roads heading north were unpassable with the only vehicles getting through in some areas were milk tankers. came at a good time for me gave me a break from work but not for the dairy farmers some had to dump their milk as the tankers could not get to them all. The valley is dairy farms. The problem with the area is the Tutamoe hills act as a catchment and run into the valley but with a delay time of 18 to 24 hours so the flood arrives after the rain has stopped and the river runs into the northern wairoa which is a very large river running int the kaipara harbour and is subject to tidal flooding. Add it all together and that is why I have started to construct the ark, but in the meantime the canoe will have to do. Now that it has stopped raining its off to work I go Hi ho, Hi Ho :lol:


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Susan Crumrine

*Patsy is dead lame, no competition for me.*

I don't think she will be sound enough to go to Tennessee. She seemed a little stiff last night but is pretty lame this morning. 
So I have trailered 45 minutes twice a week for six months, and she goes lame two weeks before my big competition.
I told our captain to fill my spot.
I am devastated. Why do I even have horses????:-(

Texasgal: I love it! I needed some scripture right now, feeling kind of let down, no I lie, I am bawling like a baby.


----------



## texasgal

Susan, remember the main thing is that Patsy is sound. Disappointing, I know .. crap, it stinks ... I'm sorry.

*Galatians 6:9 -*_And let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we shall reap if we do not grow weary._

*2 Cor 1:5* - For as we share abundantly in Christ’s sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too.

Chin up, girl!

*Rev. 21:4* - And He shall wipe away every tear from their eye ....................

*hugs*


----------



## Ladytrails

Susan, I'm so so so sorry. I can't imagine how disappointed you are! Chin up, eyes and ears open - maybe something cool will come out of all this in the end.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe hugs Susan, I know how much you were looking forwards to this.


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan* Have you ever read the book "A River Rules My Life." by Mona Anderson?

All about a woman's life as wife to a station manager back in the thirties. 
I loved it and would say it is a worthy read - makes us realise how easy we have it nowadays.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan* Have you ever read the book "A River Rules My Life." by Mona Anderson?
> 
> All about a woman's life as wife to a station manager back in the thirties.
> I loved it and would say it is a worthy read - makes us realise how easy we have it nowadays.



Oh I am going to have to look that one up! Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Susan Iam so sorry you are not able to 
go to the show


----------



## Country Woman

That book sounds interesting to me too


----------



## Country Woman

I love Arabians too
always have always will


----------



## Blue

O Susan! I'm so sorry. Sometimes it can be so discouraging. Have strength!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

The vet will be out on Wednesday to check her. I was supposed to be riding in a performance that night on her but not now.
I got her show bit in the mail today and it's gorgeous.

Thanks for all your kind words, I am trying so hard to be strong and cheerful but I want to cry!


----------



## corgi

So sorry to hear that Susan. So frustrating. Hopefully it is nothing serious and she'll be show ready soon!

I am experiencing some major frustration myself. Izzy has a major hoof issue that needs to be tended to immediately. I have been calling my farrier since Friday...and he has yet to return my calls. Today, I called another farrier...also left a message and am waiting to hear back from him.

I am not good at waiting. Especially when my horse's hoof health is at stake.

What is a reasonable amount of time to expect for a farrier to return a call??? Especially when you say in your message that this could turn into an emergency any moment!


----------



## Fahntasia

jfmnyc said:


> *My boy Trooper*





texasgal said:


> Well, since we're talking Arabians....


 
*Jfmnyc:* trooper is stunning, I have a soft spot for chestnuts!

*Texas:* gunner is stunning, your arab is stunning. I love the character and how smart an arabian is. They are so versatile!

*Susan: *Mydear I feel for you, there is nothing more dissapointing then working hard towards something and having it taken away from you. Look on the bright side, she might not be as lame as you think! Once the vet is out there, could turn out to be nothing at all, could be something silly she did in pasture and it will clear up in a few days or so. *hugs*


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see the doctor tomorrow 
hopefully its not a long waiting list


----------



## Blue

Susan Crumrine said:


> I am trying so hard to be strong and cheerful but I want to cry!


Go ahead and cry! I would and have. You deserve it.


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> So sorry to hear that Susan. So frustrating. Hopefully it is nothing serious and she'll be show ready soon!
> 
> I am experiencing some major frustration myself. Izzy has a major hoof issue that needs to be tended to immediately. I have been calling my farrier since Friday...and he has yet to return my calls. Today, I called another farrier...also left a message and am waiting to hear back from him.
> 
> I am not good at waiting. Especially when my horse's hoof health is at stake.
> 
> What is a reasonable amount of time to expect for a farrier to return a call??? Especially when you say in your message that this could turn into an emergency any moment!


I'm sorry you're having to wait, but on the other hand it's nice to know that this happens in other states too! I only wait about 48 hours. I will nag and nag and text, and call during that 48 hours. If they don't respond I move on. They want to get paid on time don't they?


----------



## Ladytrails

corgi said:


> So sorry to hear that Susan. So frustrating. Hopefully it is nothing serious and she'll be show ready soon!
> 
> I am experiencing some major frustration myself. Izzy has a major hoof issue that needs to be tended to immediately. I have been calling my farrier since Friday...and he has yet to return my calls. Today, I called another farrier...also left a message and am waiting to hear back from him.
> 
> I am not good at waiting. Especially when my horse's hoof health is at stake.
> 
> What is a reasonable amount of time to expect for a farrier to return a call??? Especially when you say in your message that this could turn into an emergency any moment!


Corgi, my farrier is a wonderful guy but (a) sometimes he lets his batteries run out on his phone and (b) sometimes he forgets and (c) sometimes he doesn't get around to me due to the long line of customers in front of me. Having said that, what works for me is a repeat call and then texting him - easier for him to get the message. Also, I have his home phone and his wife knows me and knows that I'm a great customer. Third, if it was a farrier who wasn't a friend already, like mine is, I would call my *vet* and explain that I needed a farrier and see if he would put a call in for me that emphasized the medical urgency of the situation....farriers like to have referrals from vets so they should respond quicker from that referral. Hope you get a call-back soon!


----------



## Hunter65

I found with my farrier I got better service when I wasnt boarded at her barn. If I called her she would be there.Now we have to hound her and she is right on the property. sheesh


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> The vet will be out on Wednesday to check her. I was supposed to be riding in a performance that night on her but not now.
> I got her show bit in the mail today and it's gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words, I am trying so hard to be strong and cheerful but I want to cry!


So cry, there is no disgrace in letting our feelings hang out, and you will be able to deal with the issue in a clearer light. Disapointment is enevitable when one is competitive, but some times, nature steps in for a reason. So go outside and let the world know how you are feeling. Then get down to the business of fixing the horse.


----------



## Stan

Well we are having a time of it with the number of horses calling in sick and on a monday.

I got the results of the test done on Stella the results not encouraging. She has an ellergy but to what. They don't think it is insecets or ticks which leaves food. So no more midnight snacks, no hard tack, no mineral supplements, change in Hay I now have to find a new supply as that is a common factor, The hay is from the same supply for the past few years the length of time I have owned Stella. Then ofcourse there is the grass at our place, not to mention the trees she trims now and again. So I start the job of elimination. More expence new electrict fencing to keep her away from the trees. Then there is the identification of all of the plants, grasses, weeds trees to find out if any toxic effects have been reported. As a final resort I spray all of the paddocks, kill all grasses and re-sow.

It was mentioned by she who must be obeyed that I sell Stella. That went down like a lead balloon for three reasons. (1) i could not pass on a horse knowing it had a problem for someone else to deal with. (2) I have spent to much money to dump my investment, (3) I like my horse. 
I wonder how much I would get for she who must be obeyed, Nah the buyer would only demand a refund.:lol: 

Foxhunter on the subject of flooding we had a very close call this week with the rain, the rising river flooding in the valley.

One of our dairy farmer friends rang late last night as the water was raising quickly, and she thouight her farm would flood again. She asked us for help putting the floatation aids on the cows so they would not sink and drown. The water level was expected to go over three metres. This is a common thing this time of the year.

I don't mind helping with the cows but putting the **** things on the pigs can be a bit of a job as they tend to fight alittle and poo when they get excited. Not pleasent.

The bigest part of the whole undertaking is blowing up the floation device 300 cows takes a whole lot of hot air not to mention the few pigs. The horses are just great they load into the ark just fine.

Good night all, 
its time I left for the evening.


----------



## With Grace

Susan and Corgi- sending you both hugs, how disapointing and stressful. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: I sure hope you figure out what is wrong with Stella. She is very lucky to have you. 
Bill grew up raising pigs and cows and was just shocked at how "easy" horses are to tend to. He calls them "giant pets...not livestock."

Corgi: How frustrating! I would text him and put a 911 and if you don't hear anything, I would look for another farrier. Good Luck!


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* *maisie (my apologies for overlooking you!)*

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* *(m)* - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Jlondon (f)* - 48, 
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## jaydee

*Catch up*

*Susan* - So sorry to hear of your disapointment. Know how it feels. Go outside and have a good shout, it works for me - and then I cry and move on.
*Stan* - You make me smile every day with your humour. The ark will make a great guest house if you are spared the floods!!
Do we have any photos of your girls skin problems on here?

I've been lucky with the second farrier I found here, helps that he lives just up the road. the first one was nice enough but always letting me down. Not good.

Inundated with flies all of a sudden and our girls are not happy and will be in the stables shortly. all that leg stamping and getting irritable doesn't do them any good at all. I have long sticky poles hung all over the barn and its so satisfying to see all the corpses piling up on them

I am so wanting an arab but no room, time or money for another horse


----------



## texasgal

Random thought for the day:

*The more time you spend thinking about things that could make you happy, the less time you have to actually do the things you already know will make you happy.
*


----------



## corgi

Well, my farrier is still not acknowledging my existence. Found out today that another boarder had the same issue but said she said he is so good that she puts up with it and knows in the case of an emergency, she will need to deal with it herself.

I won't put up with it.

The second guy I called can't get out until next week. Only took him 24 hours to call me back. She is already scheduled with the barn farrier for next Tuesday.

I called the people I bought Izzy from. They gave me the number of their farrier. I called and he actually answered the phone. He is about 40 miles away right now working on some horses but is supposed to call when he is done and see if he can come out tonight or in the morning. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## corgi

Right after I posted that, Farrier number 3 called and said he can be there at 8:00 am in the morning! If he does a good job, he is going to be my new farrier. I will have to make arrangements to be off work for all her trims since the BO owner only holds for the barn farrier, but it would be worth it knowing my farrier would actually come out in a "hoof emergency"!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you all again


----------



## Hunter65

Thats good news Corgi. Hope he does a good job!


----------



## chrislynnet

How do these guys stay in business?


----------



## texasgal

Supply and demand. They know we need them. It's hard to find a really good one. So they don't feel like they HAVE to be really good.. (at customer service) ..

imo


----------



## Hunter65

Thats just what I was going to say lol

and if they are good people wil wait


----------



## corgi

Hunter65 said:


> Thats just what I was going to say lol
> 
> and if they are good people wil wait



Yep! I am hoping this new guy is good because he actually seems to have the customer service part of it! Hopefully he is as skilled at trimming as he is at answering the phone! LOL


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all 

*Stan:* ach these ponies that we adore, always getting some type of booboo, i'm sending you healing vibes for your stella, things will work themselves out!

My first experience with a farrier was blech. He did a good job, but has not called me back to date (its been a week) to let me know if Sapphira's feet are ok, does she need shoes etc...I couldnt be there when he trimmed her unfortunatly. And yes I have left a message on his voice mail. 

I agree Supply < Demand, I am sorely tempted to try my hand at blacksmithing, but I have no time ****. So I am trying another farrier in august (my trainer's) who is apparently a better blacksmith, does all the horses that go to the shows (national lvl and up), and works more with the vet and owner vs working only for the almighty $$. All I can say is we will seeeeee!


----------



## Foxhunter

In the UK all farriers have to be qualified. This is a 4 year apprenticeship but it doesn't mean that they are all good!

I have a great farrier, he is actually a Kiwi (as is Stan) not at all cheap but really good with the horses and is generally prompt with his time keeping.

What people do not realise is that a farrier cannot always put a time on when they will arrive. At many places they are there to shoe three horses, another horse has lost a shoe, has an abscess and they help out by sorting the problem. That can set them back 30 - 60 minutes. I know that has happened here and certainly happens at other places.

I call my farrier, leave a message, he calls me to say when he will be down and a time. I know that he will not call me until the evening before he is coming, usually Wednesday or Thursday. If it is early (sometimes 6.30 - 7 a.m.) I know he is more likely to be early. 
he sets to work with his apprentices and I go make tea and egg rolls. If he is coming afternoon (tea and homemade cake) then I know he will probably be late. If an emergency, he will be down either the same day or the next morning.

The great thing is that he is good at his job. If an apprentice does the actual shoeing he will inspect and correct. He also works so that the foot is balanced. 

I just leave him to get on with the work, rarely do I ever have to hold a horse. I am about but getting on with other things.

When I was in Idaho the friends I was staying with had a young horse that had severely injured his shoulder. This caused him to walk on his toe and would not put that foot flat to the ground. There farrier came and hadn't a clue about what to do. They had tried an extended toe which had not worked. I asked him about using a Swan Necked shoe - which they hadn't a clue about. I told him exactly what was wanted and he actually came back the next day having forged one. He put that on the horse which was immediately forced to put the foot flat. Of course this made him lamer but, after a few weeks he came sound and after 6 months of special shoes he was totally sound. 

The one thing I cannot understand is when a horse has a foot abscess that, in the US it is left until it breaks out at the top of the foot. Here, the farrier (or vet) will trace the entry on the bottom of the foot and cut a hole to allow it to drain from the bottom. This to me is totally logical, the entry site is at the sole, gravity plus the horse's weight will push the pus out, the hole can then be plugged until it grows out. Soundness is more or less instant, certainly within a couple of days, although if the shoe has been removed it might be feeling its foot.


----------



## Hunter65

My farrier is wonderful, she is also my trainer and now my BO. When I first got Hunter the trimmings he had had were so bad his front legs were twisted to accomodate. It took almost a year but he has nice straight legs now.

Here are some picts from the barn tonight.

























Had to add the barn dog Keisha the big suck


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> In the UK all farriers have to be qualified. This is a 4 year apprenticeship but it doesn't mean that they are all good!
> 
> I have a great farrier, he is actually a Kiwi (as is Stan) not at all cheap but really good with the horses and is generally prompt with his time keeping.
> 
> What people do not realise is that a farrier cannot always put a time on when they will arrive. At many places they are there to shoe three horses, another horse has lost a shoe, has an abscess and they help out by sorting the problem. That can set them back 30 - 60 minutes. I know that has happened here and certainly happens at other places.
> 
> I call my farrier, leave a message, he calls me to say when he will be down and a time. I know that he will not call me until the evening before he is coming, usually Wednesday or Thursday. If it is early (sometimes 6.30 - 7 a.m.) I know he is more likely to be early.
> he sets to work with his apprentices and I go make tea and egg rolls. If he is coming afternoon (tea and homemade cake) then I know he will probably be late. If an emergency, he will be down either the same day or the next morning.
> 
> The great thing is that he is good at his job. If an apprentice does the actual shoeing he will inspect and correct. He also works so that the foot is balanced.
> 
> I just leave him to get on with the work, rarely do I ever have to hold a horse. I am about but getting on with other things.
> 
> When I was in Idaho the friends I was staying with had a young horse that had severely injured his shoulder. This caused him to walk on his toe and would not put that foot flat to the ground. There farrier came and hadn't a clue about what to do. They had tried an extended toe which had not worked. I asked him about using a Swan Necked shoe - which they hadn't a clue about. I told him exactly what was wanted and he actually came back the next day having forged one. He put that on the horse which was immediately forced to put the foot flat. Of course this made him lamer but, after a few weeks he came sound and after 6 months of special shoes he was totally sound.
> 
> The one thing I cannot understand is when a horse has a foot abscess that, in the US it is left until it breaks out at the top of the foot. Here, the farrier (or vet) will trace the entry on the bottom of the foot and cut a hole to allow it to drain from the bottom. This to me is totally logical, the entry site is at the sole, gravity plus the horse's weight will push the pus out, the hole can then be plugged until it grows out. Soundness is more or less instant, certainly within a couple of days, although if the shoe has been removed it might be feeling its foot.



That make a lot of sense foxhunter. It interesting how the different countries train differently.


----------



## Ladytrails

I've learned from my farrier that some vets and farriers in these parts of the state aren't really comfortable with digging into the abscess tract. They call him all the time to dig them out. Foxhunter, in this regard I guess I'm lucky in that our vet is also a farrier and isn't afraid to dig; and our other vets use my farrier to dig, so the abscesses will drain from below whenever they can find the pocket. 

I had one experience with an abscess in my mare from a stone bruise (fingers crossed that it's my last). In that instance, our former vet was near retirement, a solid country vet with horse experience, and bringing along a new partner. He covered the sole of the foot with some purple liquid antibiotic, let it seep in (holding foot's sole upward). When he freshened the sole, he could follow the purple track right to the abscess. Then he just kept digging slowly until the hit the pocket of pus. The young vet had started out the exam but hadn't been able to locate the abscess with the hoof testers. He also wasn't watching when the senior put the purple stuff on. When senior vet found the pocket and showed him, the junior thought it was almost magic but he was really upset with himself. It wasn't until after they were finishing up the trip that senior let junior in on the secret of the purple magic potion.  The horse drained from below, I dug it out every day and packed it, and she healed nicely.

PS - Foxhunter, I noticed you called Stan a Kiwi again. You know he takes exception to that, naughy lady! Maybe he won't notice. 

CW, waiting to hear how your doctor's visit went, to get the paperwork completed? I'm excited for you and hope everything is a snap to complete!


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails;1613768
PS - Foxhunter said:


> Don't be silly - of course he will notice! He's tough enough and old enough to know that "Sticks and stones might break your bones but names can never hurt you!"
> 
> I like to think that as a follower of the great game, Rugby, the Kiwi, is not an insult but an honour!
> 
> Funny how very few ever refer to the Brits as "Tommies" and how most Americans feel that the nickname "Yank" is an insult (I do know that the southerners were _never_ Yankees!
> 
> Americans are a lot easier to insult than the souther hemisphere dwellers or, come to that, the Canadians. Guess it is the British humour rubbing off from the 'Empire' days.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails,I did spot it. Foxhunter. Again I have to put this thread right. A KIWI is a flightless bird generally wearing a mini skirt and can run when required.:shock:
on the other hand (another country song) I look nothing like a Kiwi bird more like a token male at present, it was a hard day at work. A new offender for me to look after for the next 12 months decided he was going to give me my pedegree. He went on for 10 minutes and never repeated himself. Very impressive, lets see how he feels after I prosecute him.:evil:

Farriers There is a very easy way to get your farrier on site early in the morning and every time. Do what we do.
Tell him breakfast is at 07-30am Bacon, eggs, breakfast saugage, tomatoes and mushrooms. And ask him if he has his coffee black or with cream. Works every time with one of our farriers. He is the best fed person in Dargaville. 

I will take photos of Stella's bald spot and post in the weekend, maybe some one will come up with a treatment. It is an ellergy, the iritation causes the hair to come out, the skin is scally, and itches. I have even considered free and lovely shampoo.:shock:

I take ownership of the spelling mistakes Don't copy.


----------



## Stan

Now that is a face, my red head, and has an attitude to match but no malace in her.

I have a couple of months to get to the bottom of her skin issues. This was taken before the ailment appeared. Just needed to skite a little. You can see why I refer to her as a tart. In a nice way:lol:


----------



## With Grace

Cacowgirl stole a carrot from me while I was gone...trust no one, even your friends will steal from when you arent looking!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, can you get Vetericyn in NZ? It comes in a spray gel or liquid, a bit pricey compared to other stuff, but since it works quickly and well, it saves $ in the long run. I've had excellent luck with it for all manner of skin infections and oozes ranging from sunburn to chemical burn (thin-skinned TWH doesn't get along with some fly sprays), and Pseudomonas skin infection that was resistant to all but 2 of the veterinarian's antibiotics. It also works well on cuts and other deeper skin wounds - Clinton Anderson is now endorsing it after using it on one of his animals. I also used it successfully on a baby lamb 2 years ago, with a nasty ooze in its eye, as there is a version of it labeled for ophthalmic use in cows and other animals. One treatment did the trick. 

It is a simple remedy but will make the skin inhospitable to fungi and bacteria, is non-irritating to the horses and seems to soothe. Best of all, it doesn't seem to make things worse by being just another strong chemical for them to react to, or to dry the skin out further. Let me know if you would like for us to send you a small bottle. It is about $30 US for 8 ounces and $35-40 for 16 ounces.

Stella is a beautiful animal, I like the spunky look in her eye!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Ladytrails:
thanks for the remedy! I will try that ...
With Grace: you just can't trust anyone when it comes to carrots these days.
Country Woman: Are you making progress with the lessons? I pray every night that you will be horseback soon, you know. 
Stan: She reminds me of Patsy, the same look.

Well it's a long day. The vet will be out at 1:30 to look at Patsy. I was supposed to be performing tonight at the fair and Monday night at a rodeo. 
I am grooming my teammates horse today to pass the time.
I have her clipped, and her socks whitened and will bathe her later when it warms up.
Then I will trailer her to the fairgrounds for Sherry and watch everyone ride.
On the up side....I am going to bring Miss Sophie and see how she handles the commotion.
Great schooling opportunity.

Have a great day and cross your fingers for me. (sorry if I sound sorry for myself there...) been practicing this long drill for months and havent got to perform it yet.


----------



## texasgal

Random thought of the day:

*Courage does not mean you do not have fear. Rather you have the knowledge that something else is greater in life than fear.*


----------



## Blue

Susan, that's great. I think taking her is a wonderful idea. Everything is a lesson, right?

Ladytrails, I have just started using Vetrycin and love it. It's expensive but it doesn't take very much to do the trick.

WithGrace, (and everyone else) I'm just catching on to the carrot game so I steal them any time I find them! Sorry in advance! I'm a competitive thing. LOL

Stan, lovely horse. I'm big on what's in the eyes and she's a good girl with tons of dignity. I love it.

Ok, that's it for me today. Off to go job hunting. Good day everyone.


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-I'm sorry-when I see a carrot for the taking-I click as quick as I can, then I saw it was you, & that I had gotten it-I was mortified! Half the time, it doesn't work,but that time it did.I lose a lot of mine to the carrot bandit-usually just after I've added some. Weird game!


----------



## Speed Racer

Foxhunter said:


> I like to think that as a follower of the great game, Rugby, the Kiwi, is not an insult but an honour!
> 
> Funny how very few ever refer to the Brits as "Tommies" and how most Americans feel that the nickname "Yank" is an insult (I do know that the southerners were _never_ Yankees!
> 
> Americans are a lot easier to insult than the souther hemisphere dwellers or, come to that, the Canadians. Guess it is the British humour rubbing off from the 'Empire' days.


I'm so not up on the current insults. Didn't know the British were referred to as 'Tommies'. Is that anything like Timmies? :wink:

I'm certainly not insulted by the term 'Yank', as I've used it to describe myself more than once. Of course, I'm only an honorary Southerner and a *******-in-training, so I guess my skin tends to be a little thicker than those of_ true_ Southern birth. 

I've often called Canadians 'Canucks', and it doesn't seem to get their noses out of joint. Maybe I should call them Moosehumpers? :twisted:


----------



## texasgal

Ha! Someone from USA calls me a Yank and I'm insulted! I'm a southern gal. lol.

Someone from across the pond, not so much. We're all yanks to them....

It's all good.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

My new farrier came out this morning. I am still a newbie so I don't know much about feet, but I am really pleased that:

1. This guy actually answered his phone and was out at the farm within 18 hours of my call.

2. He was able to trim her foot to fix the crack and did not need to put shoes on.

3. It only cost me $40!!!

Here are before and after pics: (Once he cleaned off her foot and put some sealer on it, you can't even see the crack..didn't get a pic of that though)


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> I'm so not up on the current insults. Didn't know the British were referred to as 'Tommies'. Is that anything like Timmies? :wink:
> 
> I'm certainly not insulted by the term 'Yank', as I've used it to describe myself more than once. Of course, I'm only an honorary Southerner and a *******-in-training, so I guess my skin tends to be a little thicker than those of_ true_ Southern birth.
> 
> I've often called Canadians 'Canucks', and it doesn't seem to get their noses out of joint. Maybe I should call them Moosehumpers? :twisted:



Um Canucks is fine thanks!


----------



## jaydee

*catch up*

Stan - lovely photo, she has such a kind eye. Hopefully when you post the pics of her ailment someone else might have had a similar problem and can help you find a cure

Tommies - I think came from wartime when soldiers were referred to with the common name of Tommie Atkins - a bit like the term John Doe I suppose. Not sure when it began though

Corgi - Glad you got that hoof sorted - nasty crack in it, looks like something that started in the coronet band and worked its way down?

Feels fresher here today so might make riding more of a pleasure

Foxhunter - I love to hear your talk of rural UK, I miss it so much, you never realise how important anything is to you until you lose it. Have they been able to make much hay where you are?


----------



## Hunter65

wow Corgi that hoof was looooong. Looks much better


----------



## corgi

Yeah...the barn's farrier would only do trims on an 8 week schedule. This new guy is going to do a 6 week schedule.

Jaydee...an abcsess blew out up there back in early March and left that huge crack. Wasn't an issue until her feet got so long and I couldn't get the barn farrier to return my call.

Problem solved.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Wow he did a great job on her feet...
Waiting waiting waiting.....


----------



## Cacowgirl

The hoof looks much better now-I'm sure you're relieved.


----------



## corgi

Susan Crumrine said:


> Wow he did a great job on her feet...
> Waiting waiting waiting.....



Just a couple more hours Susan...hang in there!


----------



## Blue

Cacowgirl said:


> With Grace-I'm sorry-when I see a carrot for the taking-I click as quick as I can, then I saw it was you, & that I had gotten it-I was mortified! Half the time, it doesn't work,but that time it did.I lose a lot of mine to the carrot bandit-usually just after I've added some. Weird game!


True. Weird game, but addicting!


----------



## Blue

Corgi, nice job on that hoof. It looks way better. Just wanna say though, when I was going barefoot (didn't work out) my horses had to go to a 5 week trim. They just grew faster. Just keep a watch on it. I gave my trimmer a little extra gas money to come out a week early.


----------



## Hunter65

I generally check to see who I am stealing from. Its funny how whenever I have a carrot stolen and get a message it says that I should secure my carrots. There is no way to secure them is there?


----------



## texasgal

*** I'm a little carrot addicted*** 

.. and shamelessly steal from whomever ..

*hiding under desk now*


----------



## Blue

Yeah. How do we secure them? Most of the time, I'm not quick enough.


----------



## texasgal

I don't think you can .. I think they just say that.


----------



## Hunter65

Thats what I figured


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, can you get Vetericyn in NZ? It comes in a spray gel or liquid, a bit pricey compared to other stuff, but since it works quickly and well, it saves $ in the long run. I've had excellent luck with it for all manner of skin infections and oozes ranging from sunburn to chemical burn (thin-skinned TWH doesn't get along with some fly sprays), and Pseudomonas skin infection that was resistant to all but 2 of the veterinarian's antibiotics. It also works well on cuts and other deeper skin wounds - Clinton Anderson is now endorsing it after using it on one of his animals. I also used it successfully on a baby lamb 2 years ago, with a nasty ooze in its eye, as there is a version of it labeled for ophthalmic use in cows and other animals. One treatment did the trick.
> 
> It is a simple remedy but will make the skin inhospitable to fungi and bacteria, is non-irritating to the horses and seems to soothe. Best of all, it doesn't seem to make things worse by being just another strong chemical for them to react to, or to dry the skin out further. Let me know if you would like for us to send you a small bottle. It is about $30 US for 8 ounces and $35-40 for 16 ounces.
> 
> Stella is a beautiful animal, I like the spunky look in her eye!


Thanks for that I will have a look around and if its in NZ ill try it. It also may have a different name here. And yes she does have a look about her and is not backward when letting me know if i'm being to heavy with the reins. She is still heard bound, but that will come right by the end of this coming trekking season.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> *** I'm a little carrot addicted***
> 
> .. and shamelessly steal from whomever ..
> 
> *hiding under desk now*


506 carrots and stolen from friends. I to would hang my head, not in shame ,but as not to display the absolute glee I would be feeling for myself knowing I was such a perfect carrot thief. 506!!! Don't you ever sleep.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Susan, that's great. I think taking her is a wonderful idea. Everything is a lesson, right?
> 
> Ladytrails, I have just started using Vetrycin and love it. It's expensive but it doesn't take very much to do the trick.
> 
> WithGrace, (and everyone else) I'm just catching on to the carrot game so I steal them any time I find them! Sorry in advance! I'm a competitive thing. LOL
> 
> Stan, lovely horse. I'm big on what's in the eyes and she's a good girl with tons of dignity. I love it.
> 
> Ok, that's it for me today. Off to go job hunting. Good day everyone.


I would love to have someone that can ride the diferent styles take her for a spin. I know she has had training in some show disiplins. Now and again when playing she will hold herself so proud and head tucked in she looks amazing. Brings a little feeling into one's self. Me I'm a climb on hang on rider. We keep our horses at a walk but I know she has a little extra. I could take lessons but am a little lazy at present.


----------



## Country Woman

I steal carrots but not from people I know


----------



## Country Woman

going to the doctors to have the forms filled out


----------



## texasgal

Let's see if I can put some of those carrots to good use......


----------



## Susan Crumrine

WE GET TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He said he is seeing lots of lameness due to the drought/ hard ground. Her feet are just sore. He prescribed bute and felt that would do the trick but if she is still off after Sunday's practice, he is going to give her a temporary nerve block for the one day.
Good news! 
She will need to be retired from drill team though. That means I will have to rehome her. The vet said she is fine for a trail horse with no restrictions but the constant galloping was going to be hard on her feet.

THanks everyone...I am off to a performance Renegades are doing at the Clark county fair!


----------



## texasgal

Yay Susan! Go ride your heart out!


----------



## Blue

Susan that's great news! You go girl!


----------



## Ladytrails

Hi ho Susan, and awaaaay you go! So happy for you!


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all 

*Susan:* Yay! good news, now go ride !!!

*Stan:* Stella looks majestic, I love her eye, looks like she has just enough of the "firecracker" in her to be a fun ride. Have you tried tea tree oil? it has a great many uses for horses, people and other pets and is an antifungal too.

*Texas:* I love southern accents, but when I hear americans called yanks I think of new yorkers, not anyone from the south lol.

I steal a carrot whenever I can.....I have absolutley no shame....everyone is fair game in the carrot war :twisted:

Sapphira lifts her legs/feet without issue now, she will even give me the leg to inspect it. Safe to assume she trusts me now. She is a very curious mare, taps me on the butt when i'm in her brush box, looks at me or tries to lol when i'm grooming her on her barrel. Everything is taken in stride with her. Every day I adore her more and more. Just need to start riding her more but can't do that until I get my saddle re-fitted, it still tips forward slightly and I refuse to use it until it fits perfectly.


----------



## Country Woman

Yay I got my forms filled out so tomorrow I am going to make an 
appointment


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Let's see if I can put some of those carrots to good use......


My food regime has taken a hit.:wink:


----------



## With Grace

Susan- yay! So excited for you!
Corgi- the hoof looks so much better, you must be so relieved.
Cacowgirl-watch your carrots girlie 
Texas- thanks for the carrot treat! 
CW- so great you got your forms done good luck with getting your appt!


----------



## Eagle Child

*Yippeeeeeee!!!!*

CW said:

"Yay I got my forms filled out so tomorrow I am going to make an 
appointment". 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CW, hope this turns out to be the beginning of the reconnection to horses that you've been looking for!

Good morning, Over 40 Lounge, as Texasgal calls us.


----------



## Jlondon

*Trying to see if I can add a picture*



Stan said:


> Hello from NZ and welcome. I am the token male on the thread, the other one is younger than myself, so could not be considered a token.:lol:
> 
> We need a picture of the horse you ride, and hurry up and get the property ready for your horse. Having them outside the window does not gurantee more riding, but you do get to see the antics they can get up to. As for spending at the tack shop. My take on horse ownership is, on payday when returning home from work I go into the paddock and dump a wad of cash on the ground. Whats left Roslyn steals using some bogus reasion. Got to love the horse to keep going.


Okay lets see if I can get a picture in.....









Hey Texasgal once I get my horse I will have to have you join me for a ride we have a few trails in our neighborhood or over at Jones Forest......


----------



## texasgal

^^ Can ya'll handle the prettiest arabian mare ever???



















(Usually all I have to do is say "Arabian" and all the QH folks say "Um, ohhhh..."


----------



## texasgal

Sooooooo I was feeling kinda guilty that Gunner gets all the attention .. He's more photogenic, he's the one we are riding, etc.

Yesterday evening there was a little rain shower right before I got to the pasture, so they horses were all clean and pretty .. I decided to take some pics of Badger. Bless his homely little heart.. my "mustang wannabe" .. hehe.









































And finally he looked at me like "If you don't stop taking pictures, I'm going to make UGLY FACES.." lol


----------



## maisie

> when I hear americans called yanks I think of new yorkers, not anyone from the south lol
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page451/#ixzz21jfNy3BP


I'm a NYC resident from way back and I accept the term "Yankee" with a laugh. However, I think the true Yankees hail from New England, notably Maine. My mother's family comes from NE and Pennsylvania, but my father's started out in Georgia and traveled north to Philly during Reconstruction. Who knows?

I've got another lesson on levitating horse "Rouge" today. I think I'll start singing to him before any shenanigans. Wish me luck.

CW, Im so glad you got that paperwork done. This seems like the best prospect for you so far.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

texasgal said:


> ^^ Can ya'll handle the prettiest arabian mare ever???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Usually all I have to do is say "Arabian" and all the QH folks say "Um, ohhhh..."



There are good horses of every breed and a good horse is never a bad color...


----------



## Hunter65

CW soon soon soon you will be riding again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

OK I am balling as I write this, but it must be done.

Please tell me honestly what she is worth in your opinion? ( I would even give her to the right kid)


Finished contesting and drill team mare


----------



## Blue

Susan Crumrine said:


> OK I am balling as I write this, but it must be done.
> 
> Please tell me honestly what she is worth in your opinion? ( I would even give her to the right kid)
> 
> 
> Finished contesting and drill team mare


Awww, Susan! It's so hard. I couldn't put a price on her, because she sounds priceless! She's beautiful! To help you decide could you go to "dream horse.com" and see what comparable horses are getting? Wish I had money, cuz I really need a horse like that!


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Susan you made me cry. BIG HUGS!!!!!
She is such a pretty little mare. I have no idea of what a horse with that experience would go for, especially since she can't do a lot of that any more. You will find her a great forever home!


----------



## Eagle Child

Aww, Texasgal, I have a homely little mare who had a very hard life before she came my way from some of her battle scars, but she's beautiful to me.

Badger is a lovely boy. I hope he makes a great addition to your family!

Tears for you in your having to write up an ad for Patsy, Susan. So hard to let a horse like her go... She sounds worth her weight in gold to me! *hugs*


----------



## jfmnyc

*Susan*: Very glad to hear that you get to ride!!
*Fahntasia*: Sapphira sounds wonderful - hope you get the saddle issues sorted so you can ride soon. 
*Texas*: Badger is a cute guy.
*Maisie*: Good luck with the lesson today
*CW*: Hope you get to ride soon
*Stan*: Hope your weather improves, and that Stella is doing OK.
*Corgi*: That hoof looks much better! Glad you found a good farrier. I'm new to this too and that first pic would have scared the daylights out of me if I saw it on my guy.

I took the day off yesterday and had a great ride on Trooper - his abscess has finally healed and he's now sound! We went out on the trails and he did great! We took it easy (just walk and a little trotting) as he was getting used to wearing boots, but I can tell the boots are definitely helping as he was much less "ouchy" than he'd been in the past on the rocky hills. I'm going to look into ordering some new better fitting boots than the too-large cavallo's they had at the barn. The one plus of his hoof issues is that the hoof handling has made him much better about picking up his back feet (which was his only real 'vice'). 
I also ordered a new saddle, pad and cinch for him, which I'm excited to try out when it arrives.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Badger isn't ugly at all to me. He looks strong and useful.

If I cannot find a GREAT person who LOVES Patsy, she will stay here of course.

I am a stickler about farrier vet and feed the best feed I can find and I really cannot

afford her if I am not going to ride her.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Jiminy

Sounds like you two are forming a great partnership there!


----------



## texasgal

Oh, don't get me wrong, I don't think Badger is ugly. In fact, he's got a very kind eye and he's sweet. He just doesn't have the presence that Gunner has and you almost can't take a bad pic of Gunner ...

I took 30 pics of Badger and these are the only one's I'll show .. lol.

He's a doll, and I think he'll be a great little horse..


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Bet Sophie is harder to get a good picture of...LOL
Gunner is just gorgeous, for sure!


----------



## Fahntasia

Morning all 

*Susan: *Patsy is a very pretty mare, she has a ton of experience and to me that would be priceless, is there nothing at all that can be done for her soundness issues? *hugs*


*jfmnyc:* So glad Trooper's abcess has healed! Here's a linky to some cutting edge horse boots: Renegade Hoof Boots. The Real Leader in Hoof Boot Technology! I love that the horses foot has more freedom of movement and that it respects the soft tissue of the horse. If/when i'll need boots these would be my first choice.

*Texas: *Love badger, he seems like a real character lol!

*Corgi: *Good job on those feet! they would have totally freaked me out!!:shock:


----------



## Stan

Its bandage off for Stella on Saturday and her shoes as well. Back to bare feet and with luck hardening her up. My intention is to keep her shoeless and natural. But that depends on her memory. Will she blaim me for the vet cutting away at her leg and the hang over. I will find out soon.

She demonstrated a little temper yesterday. I had not seen her for a few days due to the rain but last night there was still some daylight when I got home so out into the paddock I went. Whistled Stella and she started to amble to me, not in a hurry, then the sheep thought I had some feed for them and came running. Stella not to be out done put on a burst of speed straight at me. I survived, she skidded to a stop, ignored me and turned to the sheep, beat you look on her face. And I thought she was pleased to see me. 

The sheep arrived and crouded around, thats good as I have to prep one for the BBQ in the weekend. Stella started pushing them away and using her teeth to grab them around the neck. A bit of a mixed signal for me, She came when whistled, pushed the sheep away from me, but when I started to give her some attention turned her back to me. I'll never figure out Mares, what is this, I dont want you but no one else can have you attitude.

Off to work I go, but before I do I'll get she who must be obeyed a coffee in bed. That should get me some brownie points. Heavens knows I need them.

In trouble again
Token


----------



## texasgal

He's not our Token Man .. he's our Token Stan.. hehehe


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
hope all is well with you all


----------



## jaydee

*Catch up with the over 40's*

Wow so much going on in this thread, takes me all my lunch break to read it. Great photos of all the horses, those arabs are really getting to me!
Susan - so pleased to hear that you are going to get your ride after all, if I was looking for a horse as I was last year I would have had you ship patsy over to me, she sounds just what I was looking for. This mare I have is sweet but always feels begrudging
Last night I dared get on my old mare who was retired 2 years ago after going lame, we assumed she'd slipped on the icy ground but she also had high Lymes we discovered later on, she's now had 2 courses of antibiotics and though not 100% level is galloping around the field likean idiot so I thought what the hell. I only walked her as she felt like she could easily explode as she was so excited but the difference in her attitude and the new horse was amazing, she is so energetic and powerful and just wants to go forward. I was in tears all the time I was on her. Why are we so stupid with these animals?


----------



## texasgal

Pedicure appt for the boys in the morning ... shoes off, toes trimmed... we'll see how I like the new farrier...


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone! My original farrier texted me late last night and told me that the picture I sent him on Saturday was nothing to worry about and could wait until he got out there next week.

It gave me great pleasure to tell him I found someone else and it had been taken care of.

Heading to the farm after work today. It is another scorcher today with temps at 100. But at least there is a pretty good wind. Won't be riding but I can at least check on her and make sure everything still looks good.


----------



## texasgal

I sure hope the guy I have coming out tomorrow is good. I really like his customer service skills .. he's polite, calls back promptly, even chatted on FB .. sounds fairly young.

Please please please let him know what he's doing .. lol


----------



## corgi

texasgal said:


> I sure hope the guy I have coming out tomorrow is good. I really like his customer service skills .. he's polite, calls back promptly, even chatted on FB .. sounds fairly young.
> 
> Please please please let him know what he's doing .. lol


I now exactly how you feel! When my new farrier answered the phone, returned calls, and talked me through everything he was going to do, I started praying that his work is actually as good as his customer service skills!

So far, so good!


----------



## corgi

jaydee said:


> Wow so much going on in this thread, takes me all my lunch break to read it. Great photos of all the horses, those arabs are really getting to me!
> Susan - so pleased to hear that you are going to get your ride after all, if I was looking for a horse as I was last year I would have had you ship patsy over to me, she sounds just what I was looking for. This mare I have is sweet but always feels begrudging
> Last night I dared get on my old mare who was retired 2 years ago after going lame, we assumed she'd slipped on the icy ground but she also had high Lymes we discovered later on, she's now had 2 courses of antibiotics and though not 100% level is galloping around the field likean idiot so I thought what the hell. I only walked her as she felt like she could easily explode as she was so excited but the difference in her attitude and the new horse was amazing, she is so energetic and powerful and just wants to go forward. I was in tears all the time I was on her. Why are we so stupid with these animals?


Because they are AMAZING!


----------



## corgi

Susan Crumrine said:


> OK I am balling as I write this, but it must be done.
> 
> Please tell me honestly what she is worth in your opinion? ( I would even give her to the right kid)
> 
> 
> Finished contesting and drill team mare



I am sure this is so hard for you. She sounds priceless. :-(


----------



## Blue

Stan, about 10 years ago my old gelding Bart had a weepy icky eye. It was our first year here and so naturally I called the vet. He cam out and prescribed an ointment for the typical eye infection. Well nothing in my family is typical, so naturally it didn't work. Eye got worse, called vet back, he sent associate and we ended up 100 miles away at an emergency center talking about several thousand dollars for a surgery to remove a fungus and hopefully save the eye. Well, he's the worlds best horse so we found the money. He had to stay at the center for a couple days before coming home. When I finally got him home he had to wear a silly looking "pirate" patch and had a "lavage" (sp?) tube through the eye lid to wash over the eye with medication several times a day. Naturally he didn't stand still for this. My daughter was about 8 at the time so we devised a system by which she would stand in front of him with a bowl of diced apple. At her height he had to lower his head to get a bit of apple and she was instructed to only let him have 1 at a time. That big goober was so focused on the apple bits that he barely noticed what I was doing. I say barely, because he was still a little annoyed. But, he began to associate with the apple instead of the meds. We thought he would come out of it a little head shy. I was told that's not uncommon, but, no. He loves to have that eye rubbed. The only adverse effect that we're left with is that he won't open and close a gate on that side and he's more bossy than ever!

So, he has a scar leaving a large blind spot but other than that seemed to not blame me for anything. Or if he did he didn't show it. So, I say give Stella lots of leg message and she'll love you for it.

You mention a hangover. LOL. When I had to take Bart back to the center every week for a check up they would sedate him so they could really get close to check the eye. It wasn't long before he was actually leaning INTO the tech giving him the injection! What a druggy!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
We went to the riding stable where I will be taking 
lessons 
We got a tour of the place where the lessons will take place 
they have a ramp where you walk up and can mount the horse 
or there is a 3 step stool I could use too
We then toured the stalls and all the stall have a locker in the where the 
bridle saddle pad girth and grooming tools are kept 
there are 2 large arena to ride in and also access to the trails 
we then went to the paddocks where the horses are 
they were very nice 
once I get assessed I will be given a horse and that horse is mine 
during the whole lesson of session


----------



## Blue

CW I'm so happy for you. I know you've worked hard for this and it's finally coming around. Keep us up to date please!


----------



## Country Woman

I am very excited


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!
Just got back from a vacation, and finally am able to post with more than just my phone.

CW- how exciting, that place sounds perfect! Cant wait to hear more!
Susan- your ad sounds wonderful, Im so sad for you that you need to sell her.


Got to the barn today, first day of riding since she got her show shoes on Monday. They are weighted and they sure do exaggerate her already nice trot. 
My trainer rode her today, she does amazing for him, collects and works from her hind so well, and on the bit, no evading. Shes playing me and now I know it, so now I just need to get her to work harder for me.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: I remember my morgan TC...when he got his show shoes. FUN!
You will figure it out, the trainer is SUPPOSED to ride better than you do.

Country Woman: YES! You are making great progress now. I am so happy~

They cancelled our competition. Not enough teams could make it this year. 

The economy is hurting people in every way.

Wish I had known BEFORE the 240.00 vet bill.

Patsy is going to a good friend of mine in Indiana, who provides horses

for 4h kids on her farm in exchange for farm and barn help.

She will be loved every day.

I will let you know more as we firm up the plans.


----------



## maisie

Susan - I'm so glad you found a good placement for Patsy! It sounds like she'll fit right in and you'll be able to keep up with her too.

CW - Congrats! Seems like a well-run, safe place to get your horse experience.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Susan-sounds like a great place for Patsy-she is a super nice horse, & at least you will still be able to get news of her.

CW-Can't wait to hear of your first ride-sounds like a wonderful place-hope to see pics soon.

With Grace-It takes time to figure out the cues that will get the horse to perform at it's best. Don't get discouraged-the trainer is supposed to know how to do it,right? Is it 2 or 3 weeks to your show?

Stan-love to hear about Stella & your adventures w/her. Hope she heals soon.

Time for me to do the morning feeding & chores. Should be around 100 again today here. The cats are all frisky while it's cool this morning, later they just lay quietly trying to stay cool.


----------



## Boo Walker

We are having a nice break from the heat here in Colorado - in the 80s instead of 100s! I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Hunter65

OH CW I am so excited for you! This is such a perfect idea! Can't wait to see pictures. Where is the place you are going to?

Susan so glad you found a place for Patsy where you know she will be looked after. Can you still go see her?
Sorry about the competition.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Yeah I am bummed about the competition, since I have to retire her, it was going to be our "swan song"..
Yes I can go to Indiana and visit her. My friend will keep me in lots of pictures. 

Boo Walker: feels even better when you are used to the extreme heat too....enjoy!


----------



## texasgal

Hooves are trimmed, shoes pulled off.

He was young, ambitious, polite, on time, quick and reasonable and the feet look good! .. It'll work!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter, its in Langley PRFD on 208 steet across from where you 
go your trail rides 
I may be able to go for trail rides too
Susan. I am sorry you are not going to the show
Grace good luck 
Cacowgirl hope where you are is gets cooler


----------



## jfmnyc

Fahntasia said:


> *jfmnyc:* So glad Trooper's abcess has healed! Here's a linky to some cutting edge horse boots: Renegade Hoof Boots. The Real Leader in Hoof Boot Technology! I love that the horses foot has more freedom of movement and that it respects the soft tissue of the horse. If/when i'll need boots these would be my first choice.


Thanks! I'll definitely check those out. Trooper's owner (who is also the barn owner) suggested Old Mac G2s, and I've been looking at the new EasyBoot Glove Back Country. So many choices, it's kind of hard to make a decision. I definitely want something compact, lightweight, easy to put on, and something that will stay on. I'm just so glad he's sound, I missed riding him. Hopefully he feels the same


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hunter, its in Langley PRFD on 208 steet across from where you
> go your trail rides
> I may be able to go for trail rides too
> Susan. I am sorry you are not going to the show
> Grace good luck
> Cacowgirl hope where you are is gets cooler



I know that place! I know a couple people that worked there. Its a really great place and right on the park, very nice CW. Maybe after you go for a while I can come join you on a ride around the park!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> I know that place! I know a couple people that worked there. Its a really great place and right on the park, very nice CW. Maybe after you go for a while I can come join you on a ride around the park!


I would really love that Sandi


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Hooves are trimmed, shoes pulled off.
> 
> He was young, ambitious, polite, on time, quick and reasonable and the feet look good! .. It'll work!


You only checked out his feet :lol:
What sort of job did he do on the horses hooves:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good one, Stan! How is Stella doing?


----------



## texasgal

My name is texasgal.
I have a foot fetish ...

Bwa ha ha ha ha ....

All I remember is his feet were BIG.. what does that mean ???

Oh, and he did a good job on the boys' hooves..

*smart ****


----------



## Country Woman

looking forward to Tuesday


----------



## Stan

A photo of Patches.
She is 39 years and still moving well. She is the horse that got me interest and Roslyn's first horse. She was retired to a friends farm a year or so ago when Kate arrived. A bit more math, that puts her closer to 40 years and has been brought out of retirement. It was felt as she has not showed any signs of distress caused by age. (some of us here know what I am referring to) She has been given to the riding for the disabled to use, and it would give the remaining years some meaning. She will be used for kids so no heavy weights on her. (I was only 24 and change when she was borne)

On the note of heavy weights. Our friends daughter is mentally impared, a very tall girl 6 ft plus change and well over 120 kgs. I had to say no to her continuing riding Stella recently. Its not that she is to big for Stella its the way she mounts.

I was very rearly at home when they would visit but on this ocassion saw the result. When she mounts she is so uncordinated she dumps herself down causing the horses back to bend extensivly, and a reaction from Stella, she felt it.

I took her father aside and explained the result could be perminent damage to my horse and my loss would be in the thousands. He understood as he to had seen the reaction from Stella so a plan was hatched. 

I have a spare saddle which we mounted on a fence the same height as Stella. Then we told the girl what was happening to Stella and she needed to learn how to get on before any more riding. Thank the heavens for her understanding because now she does not ride Stella any more. She is still working on perfecting her mounting. And the friendship with her mother is still intact.

Well thats it for this morning. Its Saturday 7-41 am, the sun is shining, no rain, I had a great nights sleep she who must be obeyed slept in the spare room said I was making to much noise. I don't snore. :shock:

Cheers all 
Well refreshed 
Token


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> My name is texasgal.
> I have a foot fetish ...
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ....
> 
> All I remember is his feet were BIG.. what does that mean ???
> 
> Oh, and he did a good job on the boys' hooves..
> 
> *smart ****


 
He spends more money on shoes.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Patches does not look her age 
she looks like she is in her 20's


----------



## stormylass

country I love your babies!!! they are soooo cute, that flee bitten is a love bug and the buckskin i'll bet is a trip!!! cutie pies!!!


----------



## Blue

CRAP! I just wrote a whole post and lost it!

I was saying that Patches looks great. I know what you mean about the right horse for the handicapped. I have a son with mental deficiencies and a mild form of MD. Very uncoordinated so finding a horse for him was a task. Finally found a huge grade paint, very heavy boned. He would just plant all fours and when my son, all 6'2" and 240 lbs of him, hauled himself up there all that moved was the saddle a little. HaHa. Son finally got tired of riding with me so I sold him to a lady that just likes to mosey around the block in the evenings. 

Kudos to you for what you're doing with Patches and to that young rider for recognizing the need for improvement.

I sure hope my Bart hangs on like Patches. It will be quite a bender for me when I lose him.


----------



## Stan

Just a little something for the ladies. You others can read it to:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

very cute Stan


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Good one, Stan! How is Stella doing?


 
She looks O/K the bandage is about to come off today or tomorrow after I have made sure she is not holding a grudge, She is a big girl and a kick will hurt. I'm trying to get Roslyn to do it for me while I hold her, She won't have a bar of it. I live under the misconception that marriage is a shared thing, I am willing to share the danger with her. Can't understand her reluctance. 
She is on rations all extras have stopped. I'm referring to Stella, that includes the hay and it is now a process of elimination. I am feeding her an additive designed to bind to any toxins in her gut. This could be a long process finding what she is reacting to.


----------



## Blue

And the bad thing is that it may be just a one time thing! Sorry Stan. You've got your work cut out for you! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I hope Stella gets better soon


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening my friends


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Had another training session this morning, I rode and got Kes way more collected and using her hind end. I hav discovered that the curb chain is what she is evading! Put it on a little looser than norm and things went much better for us. 

Cacowgirl- our first show is in a little over a week from now, then our big breed show starts on the 24th. I agree, my trainer is supposed to ride beautifully, and he does, Kes really respects him. He cares a lot about her, I dont know that I could ever leave our barn.

Token- hoping Stella continues the improvement. Do you have her on supplements? Ive heard that sometimes when the manufacturer changes something in a supplement horses can have allergies from it. Just somethimg to look into. Kes has allergies to alfalfa dust of all things. Hers cant be dropped, just hand delivered, shes quite the princess.

Blue- i hate when that happens with posts and I cant figure out why it happens! 

Bedtime...have another training session tomorrow and need to rest these muscles after todays session.


----------



## With Grace

I almost for got, Susan Im so happy you found a great home for Patsy. You must be relieved. So sorry to hear about your competition though, thats such a bummer. Is there anything else coming up you could enter her in?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well my friend backed out. She said her husband said they can't afford another horse. I hope I can find her a home....
With Grace: Know all about those sore muscles.
Stan: I love both those animals... the jackass is a cutie pie!


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I am sorry that the home for Patsy did not work out 
if I were closer I would take her


----------



## Foxhunter

Been busier with Mother than when I had the children!

First off there was a power cut Wednesday evening. The generator never kicked in, which it should do automatically, and not being any more mechanically minded other than pressing buttons labeled 'reset' I hadn't a clue.
Bed was early.

I awoke at about 3 a.m. and thought I heard voices, I lay and listened but nothing. Then I heard a vehicle start up. I was out of bed and into a pair of shoes running down to the barns thinking the tackroom was being raided.

Of course I let the dogs out. The Lab and BC make a lot of noise but would be useless, the GSD is quiet and very friendly but will stand her ground when she needs to.

As I ran down so the dogs ran after a large van going up the drive. I went into the barn, the tackroom was still locked. The dogs ran after the vehicle. As I came out the barn I heard The GSD voice change and the two others barking like crazy. The van was stopped at the top of the drive by the gates. A man was pinned against the back of the van!

Poor fellow, he was a fault finder from the Electricity Board looking for the fault. 

No harm done. 

Watched the opening ceremony of the Olympics, fell asleep through some of it. Then today watched a lot of the dressage for the eventers. Will do the same tomorrow. Monday we are meant to be going to William Fox Pitts to watch the cross country on big screen but, I think it will be to much for Mum. 

I have to laugh at Mother, she cannot stop arranging things on the washing line. No matter how you hang it up she has to rearrange it. She was kept busy doing that all day yesterday as we had all the washers going - in the end I just put a barrel by the side of the rotary line, we took the baskets out, put them on the barrel and let her find it. Saved her having to bend down!

Honestly I do keep a closer eye on her than I did the children. She is not to steady on her feet at times and her skin is so thin she bleeds so easily. I told her not to pick the loganberries, to stick to the raspberries but she didn't and ended up with a great tear in her finger from a thorn. She cannot have an ordinary band aid on as that tears the skin so, Manuka Honey, dressing all around the digit and duct tape. That Manuka Honey is some of the best stuff to come out of NZ (apart from Stan of course!) heals the nastiest of wounds so quickly.

Mum is enjoying herself, she likes the company, people coming and going. I am finding it very different! One good thing is that she is more forgetful. We had macaroni cheese for supper Thursday. Friday I was busy outside and it doesn't bother if I eat late but, she needs to eat by 6. There was some of the MC left so I asked if she wanted it. She readily agreed stating that she hadn't had that for years!

The downside is that she doesn't always realise whet she is doing. I knit. I knit complex sweaters. Last time she stayed she started knotting a kiddies sweater. She had a BIG ball of wool. Having done the back up to the arm shaping she wanted more wool so proceeded to undo a very complex sweater I had started. Honestly if I had had to undo the darn thing once to get it right, I had undone it a dozen times. Thing was the wool was totally different. I nearly cried.
I manage to hold my annoyance because she would be upset and I would not want that.

Her humour is still great. A friend came in with her 4 week baby which Mum was holding and talking to. She has always loved babies and still does. She was telling the child that by the time he was going to school she would be dead. The baby was happily listening and cooing back.

Not a lot about the horses, nor comments on the other posts, sorry but haven't caught up yet.

Apologies also for the pointless ramblings, sure to have bored you all silly!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally got a ride in-Just my little mare-the gelding stayed home, but we picked up another neighbor on her mare-my girl was a bit upset for awhile, but she settled after a few minutes,so that made a nice group of 3. We were out for a couple of hours & I felt better at the end of the ride than at the beginning.


----------



## Boo Walker

Stan I loved the picture and story of Patches! Cheers for all of us seniors!!
Texasgal you make me laugh! I guess I'm going to the same meeting, I too have a horse foot fetish. I trim my Mustang's feet but had to draw the line on my husbands Belgian big-uns. My old back can't take on another horse; luckily he's got a great farrier who only charges $50 for a draft trim. 
CountryWoman- I hope you have a great evening too!
Foxhunter, what a time you had with the power outage! (Good doggies though!) I really chuckled reading about your mother. My dad passed in January at 91 years and I miss his silly antics .. those are the stories that stay with you 
Cacowgirl, sounds like you had a great ride!

It's been a hot one today so I'm going to wait until about 9pm to head to the barn. Maybe I'll be lucky to watch some bats catching bugs tonight (better than anything on tv!)


----------



## Stan

Its raining just thought i'd share that with the rest of the world and in the main, those that are enjoying good riding weather.

Foxhunter there is a third export form NZ a fine sample of a Kiwi male just like myself, and worth watching at the GAMES. MARK TODD. And most likely riding a Kiwi bred Horse, though I would not put my life on that one. But never the less he will be wearing the latest in riding gear. Not tights, chafs, chaps, or leggings that I have been known to model.:shock:

The boss has gone out for the weekend so its slumming time, however, this morning I have spent a bundle on the salt water fish tank I am starting. She who must has no idea I have extended the tank so I think I may be out for a long period tomorrow when she comes home. Give her time to calm down.:twisted: 

I can't ride sea horses in a small tank now can I.

Cheers all
Token


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan, you are correct about Toddy, one of the world's best riders and Andrew Nicholson isn'r bad either. _Of course you will no doubt deny the fact this could be because that both have been resident in the UK for many years! _

I remember watching Toddy on little Charisma at a wet and soggy Badminton, not only get bogged down approaching one big spread fence but meeting it totally wrong - it was a nasty fall in the making. Todd just kept his leg on, sat still and trusted his horse to get him out of the situation. Somehow that horse managed to twist and almost use the fence to push himself over it and get the landing gear out, using his nose as a fifth leg. Todd's feet went into the ground either side of the horse but they never actually fell. The cheer was deafening.

Another time, again at Badminton, he had a catch ride when the horse's usual rider broke her leg. He sat on the horse for the first time on the Tuesday and competed on the Thursday.
Very early on the CC his stirrup broke (not the leather) and he did the rest of the CC on a strange horse with only one iron. Galloping towards the last fence Toddy reached down and held his leg up with his hand to be able to get out of the saddle. 

Yes a worthy export from NZ.

Hey, I am getting gooder! I have trouble getting Mother's support stockings on. Did it this morning without to much trouble. Of course I am not kitted out with hand rails or a lift seat to get her in and out of the bath but we manage by my getting into the bath and lifting her out. We both get the giggles something terrible. 

Seems that the UK has had its summer - more rain coming in next week - showers from today onwards.

Reading a weather report, evidently it was much the same in 1948 when it was the London Olympics, a wet June, good for a couple of weeks in July and then a wet August. 

Best get on and do some watching of the Eventing dressage - some very good tests going on.


----------



## Boo Walker

Oh Stan, thanks for the pic! Here in Colorado we are a "high mountain desert" and even though I love it, it's so nice to see lush green terrain! A little piece of paradise!!


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice picture Stan I love the palm tree


----------



## Country Woman

I am very excited for Tues


----------



## Foxhunter

Boo Walker said:


> Oh Stan, thanks for the pic! Here in Colorado we are a "high mountain desert" and even though I love it, it's so nice to see lush green terrain! A little piece of paradise!!



Hi Boo .......... watch out, when I get my RV and start the US tour, I will be calling on you!

I drove through from Idaho through Utah to Glenwood Springs CO and was fascinated with the high dessert all the way through. Very harsh but so beautiful in its own way. 
I couldn't help but wonder how they got the wagon trains across such hostile terrain. 
I didn't see a lot as I never stopped but would love to explore it further.

You are warned! 

*CW* only two more sleepings before you are back in the saddle! Yippee!

*SUSAN* Why not try Old Macs or some other hoof boot, that will help.

Also if you can give her 10 minutes twice a day standing in water it will help her feet.

*STAN* Toddy just rode a fantastic dressage test, pulled NZ up from seventh place to joint fourth in the team placings.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Susan I am so sorry to hear that home for Patsy fell through. You'll find the right person for her, she's so talented.

Stan - Your winter still involves palm trees...no sympathy from me. I tried to grow a palm tree here for fun, what a joke. It died from too much rain.

CW - I'm excited for your Tuesday as well, we'll finally get to see that huge smile on your face again!

Last nights training was a little disappointing. We trained in the snaffle, she was light for my trainer, but by the time I rode she went heavy and I had to keep throwing the reins back at her, which I think she thought was funny and she'd start trotting faster. Wouldn't collect for me either, though I think she was pretty sore from the rides the last two days before. 

Am busy watching the dressage tests for the Eventing at Olympics. Sure wish I could be in London to see in person. Fox - you attending any of the games?

Have more training this afternoon with Kes. We're working on the canter and extended canter, she likes to go into a hand gallop in the extended and yesterday she picked up the wrong lead while anticipating what I wanted and did not want to switch leads. Trainer had a talk with her "stop trying to think for us mare"


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Very nice picture Stan I love the palm tree


Thanks the picture is from my lounge lookin out. This property was once bare and all that existed was the palm. That is part of the area where the sheep and Stella walked past the other day on their quest for grass. I expect her to wonder in one day which will be a hoot. A bull in a china shop.

Foxhunter. Todd won his first gold long before moving from the land of the long white cloud. As NZ has only so much scope for talented people he had to move to the country they call rainsalot, pronounced rains-a-lot:twisted: but is still at heart a "wild New Zealand boy" or was that the natorious prison escaper George Wilder, what ever, its one of them.

If I had my life over again I would look at the USA. Thats a country that welcomes thinking outside the box and uses that to forge ahead. Here one can't do anything without breaking some kind of a law or rule. Stifles inventivness. But and a big but, the laws that allow horses right of way are still on the books, its just that the yobbo's that drive cars arn't aware of it.

Cheers all
Token. 
and running, she is due home soon.


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan*
Horses have the right of way in the UK but not many drivers respect the fact.
Around here the roads are very narrow. Locals drive faster but are ready to meet cattle/sheep/horses and other vehicles. Tourists are afraid of scratching their cars so drive very slowly, incomers (people who have moved in locally) are driving as if they are on a motorway. 

Before we mover real rural, we were in the commuter belt and drivers all around were mostly maniacs. I had real fun with them!

The drive into the house was not suitable for the muck lorry to get in so we would take the muck down the road and keep a (tidy) heap on the side of the road.

The wheelbarrows were two wheeled and I could push it with one hand it was so well balanced even when full. The entrance was on a bend but as I went on my merry I could see through the trees if a vehicle was coming and would direct any traffic behind me. 
One wet day I was trundling down the road and saw the school bus was coming. I put my hand out to stop the car behind me. She waited but the car (a new BMW) decided to overtake the two of us. He met the bus and swerved in. My instinct was to stop and pull back the barrow and then I decided 'to hell with him' and shoved the barrow forward. He would have hit it anyway but this caught the back door and split the side of the car open. Poop went all over the place. The driver stopped by the muck heap and after seeing the damage started ranting at me. The bus driver also stopped as did the woman driver.
This business man was yelling and swearing asking for my insurance.
I looked at my dented on the side barrow and started screaming at him "You've hurt Walter Wheelbarrow! Tell him you are sorry. Tell him you are really, really sorry!"
Every time I stamped my foot my wet woolly hat slipped down over my eyes so I was looking at him with my head back and staring down my nose at him. He ranted, I stamped my foot demanding an apology. 
The bus driver was leaning against the front of his bus tears streaming down his cheeks. 
The driver finally shouted at me "You need locking up in Park Pruit" the local mental hospital. 
He got in his car and drove off. I did call the local cop who booked hi for reckless driving and not reporting an accident and leaving the scene of an accident.

Serves him right.

One of the funniest was when I was helping to move some dry dairy cows down the main road. There were several of us - most along the sides blocking people's gardens. The cows were in no hurry and were walking steadily along. 
One woman tooted her horn and leaning out the window of her car shouted out "My good man, how far are you taking these cows?"
John turned and said to her "Reading Market, misses, Reading Market" (a market about 40 miles away) She stopped her car turned around and drove back from whence she came.

Around here when people move from large towns/cities to be 'rural' they have the idea that country life is ideal. They complain about the noise, the neighbours rooster crowing in the morning, church bells (at 9 a.m.) sheep bleating, manure being spread on the fields, tractors blocking the lanes, farmers working late into the evening to get harvest in, sheep and cattle being driven along the lanes, horses being ridden on the roads and just about anything else they can think about. 

I love them like I love a bad headache. I do like meeting them and telling them where they can shove their 'rural' dream. I love telling them that their meat does not come from a factory but from a farm. Milk comes from cows and they need to be driven to greener fields. If they sh1t on the road then tough, it will not damage the cars, and washes off. 

They do not like the truth!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

It has been a busy weekend. Attended my 25th high school reunion last night. Actually had fun.

When we went out to the farm to ride this morning, we found out that one of boarded mares who was thought to be due in late October, had the foal yesterday morning. The vet had been out on Friday and did a sonagram and said she was much farther along than originally thought. Her owner bought her and then found out she was pregnant and had no info on the sire or when she was bred...the BO has agreed to take the foal since 
the owner does not want a baby. The baby is healthy and so cute!! I am so excited to have a baby to play with and help with.

Momma is protective of her filly right now but I was able to rub her head and she sucked on my finger a little. *SWOON*

The owner of the mare is only boarding her there until the filly is weaned. The BO is thinking ahead and says that my Izzy may make a good "auntie" after momma leaves.

I will post some pics in a little bit. Sooooo cute!


----------



## jfmnyc

*Corgi*: How cute - I'm jealous. Looking forward to the pictures.
*Susan & Foxhunter*: I definitely second the idea of hoof boots - they've made a world of difference for Trooper.

Had another great horsey weekend. My sister came up and we went riding yesterday - she had a day off from taking care of my nephew. She had a great time (she, like me, took lessons in high school, then only did a few trail rides in the intervening ~20 years). Trooper wore some better fitting boots (Old Mac G2s) and they worked great - he felt perfect in them. We just walked and trotted on the trail (because my sis was with us), but back in the ring he loped wonderfully. Today the weather looked threatening, but it didn't rain most of the day, I took him out alone for a nice long trail ride (again with the boots), with lots of trotting and cantering and he did great. After lunch I rode him bareback (only the 2nd time I've ever been on a horse bareback, and the first time I've ridden him bareback) and I did some trotting which was a bit nerve-wracking at first, but it definitely got easier and I really think it's helping my form/balance. 

Hope everyone else had a great one. I have a 7am flight tomorrow out of JFK, so I'm setting the alarm for 4am. Bleh!


----------



## corgi

Jfmnyc, have a safe flight!!

Okay, everyone, here are some pics of the newest member of the barn. The BO is so excited to have her. She was born very early Saturday morning. She hasn't been named yet...but the BO is calling her "Pixie" and I wouldn't be surprised if it sticks!


----------



## texasgal

^^ So cuuuuuute!


----------



## Blue

That's wonderful!


----------



## Hunter65

oh my corgi waay too cute, mamma is pretty too.

CW look forward to hearing about your day on Tuesday! So excited. Hunter had a lesson with trainer today, was not being a good boy. Had an awesome day hanging at the barn floating in the pool. Ahh 5 more days then off to the property for 2 weeks with Hunter outside my door. Can't wait. Hubby home Thursday been gone a month.


----------



## corgi

Hunter, seems like you have some good times coming your way!

Yes, the baby's momma is beautiful. She is a warmblood....the owner has no idea what the sire was. Truly a case of the former owner being totally irresponsible. The current owner of the momma is so grateful that she found someone that was knowledgable about birthing and who was also willing to keep the foal. It is a win/win situation that could have turned out badly. My BO finally has another baby on the property and the mare's owner knows the foal will be well taken care of and can come visit anytime she wants.


----------



## With Grace

Aw Corgi that foal is precious! So glad you took pics for us!

Hunter - sounds like your next couple weeks are going to be awesome, we'll miss you!


Had one of the most breakthrough training sessions today! Hard to explain, but with my trainer's help, I have figured Kes out. I was riding her like I rode Grace, and that wasn't quite right for Kes, because her center of gravity is much more forward than Grace's. So me sitting too far back in the saddle was confusing her, and causing her not to collect and flex with me. We trotted perfectly today, then cantered in the outdoor and no over flexing, no evading, collecting and using her hind. The whole issue was me...and we've figured it all out. And, this was all in a snaffle on a very light rein! I'm just so thrilled!


----------



## texasgal

WG -- fantastic! It usually is us .... Ya'll will just continue to gel ..

So proud of you!


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> WG -- fantastic! It usually is us .... Ya'll will just continue to gel ..
> 
> So proud of you!


Thanks Texas! I'm so excited, and relieved that I got it figured out before the show next Sunday. I really feel like we could do well there now!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone so very excited for Tuesday 
I am going to have lots of fun


----------



## chrislynnet

Oh, how adorable!


----------



## Stan

*I**n the hospital the relatives gathered in the waiting room, where a family member lay gravely ill. Finally, the doctor came in looking tired and sombre.* *

'I'm afraid I'm the bearer of bad news,' he said as he surveyed the worried faces. 'The only hope left for your loved one at this time is a brain transplant. * *
It's an experimental procedure, very risky, but it is the only hope. * *
Insurance will cover the procedure, but you will have to pay for the BRAIN.'* *
The family members sat silent as they absorbed the news. * *
After a time, someone asked, 'How much will a brain cost?'* *

The doctor quickly responded, '$5,000 for a male brain; $200 for a female brain.'* *
The moment turned awkward. Some of the men actually had to'try' to not smile, avoiding eye contact with the women.
A man unable to control his curiosity, finally blurted out the question everyone wanted to ask, 'Why is the male brain so much more than a female brain?'* *
The doctor smiled at the childish innocence and explained to the entire group, 'It's just standard pricing procedure. We have to price the female brains a lot lower because they've been used.' * :shock::lol:*
*





​






























​


----------



## maisie

Good one, Tokenstan. I thought the answer was _"because male brains are so rare"_!:wink:

WG - that's great that you've had a breakthrough with Kes. It's rewarding to me to "figure out" a horse, as much as I ever do. They're such individuals. Please get some pictures from your show.

CW - I hope you have fun tomorrow. You need a big dose of _horse_.

We worked on bending for my lesson yesterday. Old Dancer is such a sweetie ~ whenever I got it right her neck would flex and she'd round her back. I could imagine her thinking "Yup, I'se a dressage horse".

:? I can't get the live streaming service from NBC to work. I really want to see a bit of the equestrian competition in London. They don't make it easy.


----------



## texasgal

Olympics ...... streaming ....... grumble grumble grumble ......

I mostly just watched Snapped yesterday .........


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman, don't forget pictures!! Have fun tomorrow.
With Grace: AWESOMe breakthough, I knew you guys would click.
Stan: I spit coffee on my keyboard, great joke!

Here we are this past weekend...










Bo ended up off the pony line later, I was so proud of him and his Lion!!


----------



## Hunter65

OMG Stan thats hilarious. Great way to start my Monday!


----------



## texasgal

You know .. that's why we keep our Token Stan .. he sure knows how to stroke the ladies! 

Bwa ha ha ha ...


----------



## Country Woman

Stan that is way too funny
Susan your family look very good on horse back
Hunter hope your hubby comes home safe 
Texas I will take lots of pictures


----------



## chrislynnet

Susan, what a beautiful picture.


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a cute little filly-glad she has a home after weaning.
With Grace-so glad to hear that you had a breakthrough w/Kes. Hoping your competitions go really well.
CW-Can't wait to hear how things go tomorrow for you. Pretty exciting day!
Stan-thanks for the chuckle. Any more cattle moving rides coming along?
Susan-lovely pic of your family enjoying the trail. Any luck w/finding a home for Patsy?
Foxhunter-love your stories-what a life you lead-I get tired just reading about your long days!
TG-any news on the "new" horses?
Hunter-enjoy your vacation-you deserve it!
We had thunder & lightening & rain throughout the night. Hubs is working on getting the back fenceline done so the cows can't come in anymore. That is a big relief.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
nice to catch up with you all


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman, I wish I had a way to get Patsy to you, I sure would let you have her....


----------



## Country Woman

awe Thanks Susan you are so thoughtful


----------



## Country Woman

I am excited to ride in lessons though 
I will take lots of pictures


----------



## Eagle Child

So very excited for you, Country Woman! Who knew that my off the top of my head google search would end up in you finding a place for lessons! From what Hunter said, sounds like it will be as great as it seems. Their website and the testimonials are awesome! 

So great to keep up with other horse lovers here. My life has had me actually thinking about leasing or selling my dear Journey here lately. The issues with the bone spurs and stenosis in my neck had me scared to death to ride. I've been finding myself getting more and more anxiety about riding, even though Journey is so sweet! Argh! This mind! 

First neurosurgeon said I needed surgery, no other options offered. But in June I had a second opinion, and this surgeon gave me much hope that I can function fine (even ride!!!) with physical therapy! Yes!

Then at the end of June my area was hit hard by that really bad wind storm where so many lost power. West Virginia was especially hard hit. Anyhow, I was out back helping clear out limbs that were downed in my yard from the neighbor's trees as he sawed them up. I got really, really overheated, and a totally benign, small sebacious cyst on my back flared up horribly and became infected, and SEPTIC within a week! Fast forward to end of July! It's healed after incising, draining, packing, home health! 

This past weekend I finally rode Journey two times in the arena. Seems like forever! Short sessions, but so, so good for me!!! Please pray for me that I get the gumption to get back out on the trails again, or at least know if it's time to let her go. I'm hoping that physical therapy will keep building my confidence. Seems like so many things have happened to get in the way of my spending time with my horse. I love horses so much, and really value my time out at the barn!!! 

I guess I hated to share because I wanted to talk about RIDING, not NOT RIDING!! I hope the rest of August consists of lots mor RIDING for me! 

And CW, you go, girl~~~~~!!!:happydance:


----------



## Country Woman

yes I am in heaven right now for the moment 
will let you all know more tomorrow


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Eagle Child you are in my prayers. I think you will ride again.

Country Woman I am so excited for you~! 

Your Sophie fix for the night...


----------



## Hunter65

Awe thanks for the pic Susan. I Love her she is beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Eagle Child for the heads up 
Susan I am getting ready for tomorrow 
nice picture of Sophie 
Hunter Nice to see you again


----------



## Eagle Child

Sophie is so beautiful! And so is Hunter, and Kestrel, and Stella, and all the other horses whose names I can't remember, but have seen here! Horses make my heart happy.

Thanks for the prayers, Susan! I believe I will! I'm a teacher and have to start back on August 17. Aargh! Love my job, but where did this summer go? Doctors, home health, antibiotics. Bleah!!! Glad I had that second opinion doc though, because he's the one that said NO SURGERY! The exercises really do help! I jogged Journey a good bit on Friday and then again Sunday and I'm not suffering today. Yay!

Grace, we definitely need pictures of the show! Have fun!


----------



## Eagle Child

CW, can't wait for pictures of your smiling face tomorrow!


----------



## Country Woman

just getting things ready


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

CW - I've been thinking about you all day today, I hope tomorrow is fantastical for you!!

Eagle - will keep you in my prayers, lady. I think you'll be riding well again, if you want it bad enough. I've been hearing stories recently of riders who've been told they'd never ride again, and are now performing at levels they never thought possible. I enrolled in my equine massage therapy school and then shortly after was diagnosed with a type of RA. It crept up on me fast, pain like I've never had to deal with. And I was pretty sure this dream of rehabbing arthritic horses was not to be. And then I had a friend tell me to not ever let pain take over my dreams. It struck me, that no way was I going to let this get in the way of what I've dreamed of my entire life. I may hurt, but as long as I have my horses and chasing my dream, the hurt isn't going to take over. Let Journey help you, even if it's just hand walking her for an hour on days you don't feel good enough to ride, it really will help you. Ok, limping off my soap box now 

Susan - SWOONING over Sophie fix....she's stunning, I never get tired of seeing her pics.

Rode Kes again today, and continuing progress. Rode some dressage patterns as well, and she was responsive and keeping a nice cadence. So excited to get to some dressage tests this winter!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Wow - trying to get caught up on my reading of these posts and am overwhelmed with all the progress, accomplishments, and sharing that I'm seeing. I'll forget to mention some, I'm sure, but just want to say that I am so impressed with those of you who are dealing with challenges, set backs, life events, and others who are knocking down barriers and achieving goals. Wow! Susan, CW, Grace, Eagle Child, Hunter - you're all in my thoughts! CW, I can't wait to see pics and hear how your introductions went! Stan, love your joke! I think it's probably one that "she" would like, as well!  With Grace, I am so so so happy for you that you figured out how to 'connect' with Kes for her best! Yay!


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all 

*CW:* I am so happy for you, I can't wait to see pics of you riding =)

*Grace:* I knew you would finally "click" with Kes, don't forget it takes a good 6 months before you get to "know" your horse, your both still new to each other. I know you will be fabulous in your show this coming weekend!

*Eagle:* Your story made me tear up, I would not give up my dream of riding either, where there is a will there is a way! Keep up the physio, i'm rooting for you, never give up on your dreams, without those we have nothing left! :clap: :happydance:

*Corgi:* what a beautiful wee foal!

*TokenStan:* Love your jokes, keep em coming :lol:

I had a fabulous lesson with Sapphira today, no lunging to get her started this time, it was time to literally "cow girl up". We walked, did an extended walk, she learned to bend and is starting to collect naturally which made me go SQUEEEEEE. Her trot is VERY bouncy but is to be expected until she/we find our balance. My trainer told me she is a little lazy, (arn't we all ****) but I can easily forgive her that, I LOVE THIS MARE!!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all 
I will post pictures


----------



## Country Woman

Eagle Child I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## Stan

Eagle Child said:


> So very excited for you, Country Woman! Who knew that my off the top of my head google search would end up in you finding a place for lessons! From what Hunter said, sounds like it will be as great as it seems. Their website and the testimonials are awesome!
> 
> So great to keep up with other horse lovers here. My life has had me actually thinking about leasing or selling my dear Journey here lately. The issues with the bone spurs and stenosis in my neck had me scared to death to ride. I've been finding myself getting more and more anxiety about riding, even though Journey is so sweet! Argh! This mind!
> 
> First neurosurgeon said I needed surgery, no other options offered. But in June I had a second opinion, and this surgeon gave me much hope that I can function fine (even ride!!!) with physical therapy! Yes!
> 
> Then at the end of June my area was hit hard by that really bad wind storm where so many lost power. West Virginia was especially hard hit. Anyhow, I was out back helping clear out limbs that were downed in my yard from the neighbor's trees as he sawed them up. I got really, really overheated, and a totally benign, small sebacious cyst on my back flared up horribly and became infected, and SEPTIC within a week! Fast forward to end of July! It's healed after incising, draining, packing, home health!
> 
> This past weekend I finally rode Journey two times in the arena. Seems like forever! Short sessions, but so, so good for me!!! Please pray for me that I get the gumption to get back out on the trails again, or at least know if it's time to let her go. I'm hoping that physical therapy will keep building my confidence. Seems like so many things have happened to get in the way of my spending time with my horse. I love horses so much, and really value my time out at the barn!!!
> 
> I guess I hated to share because I wanted to talk about RIDING, not NOT RIDING!! I hope the rest of August consists of lots mor RIDING for me!
> 
> And CW, you go, girl~~~~~!!!:happydance:


You should share whether you are riding or not. Just out of interest Roslyn has bone spurs in her neck, causes week long headaches. She still rides when she can. No treatment though. Makes enjoying life bit of a problem at times but she like you keeps on going.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Eagle Child

Thank you, Stan, and everyone for all the encouragement. I tell you, I sometimes forget that I'm not the only one working through pain issues! I wish we were all lived close enough together to ride. Some of my barn friends are just too speedy for me. I can't keep up. LOL I'll just keep going along at my own speed, but I'm inspired to get back out on the trail. I've decided to at least go out on a few of the guided trail rides at my barn before school starts. Nice slow, easy pace. I can do this!

I've been thinking about Patsy, Susan. Hope you find a wonderful home for her. I can't imagine having to part with a horse like that. If I had a farm...

Today is the day that CW's lessons begin! Woooooooooooo!!!!

Since I'm short on pics of me on horseback at the moment, here's six month old Sam, aka Forrest Gump aka Gulliver, who has been giving me workouts during his leash trainings. Sweet Sasha, my darling aussie mix in the background.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> You should share whether you are riding or not. Just out of interest Roslyn has bone spurs in her neck, causes week long headaches. She still rides when she can. No treatment though. Makes enjoying life bit of a problem at times but she like you keeps on going.
> 
> Cheers
> Stan


That's too bad! Sounds like she gets them much worse than I do. I also have a neck thing going on that causes headaches. Strange, but mine only come on at night when I'm laying down trying to sleep. For a long time they kept looking for tumors, but turns out it's an old injury in my neck that causes muscle spasms causing a pinched nerve. Annoying to lose so much sleep then it can take up to 4 days to catch up on some rest. Aging really sucks! But in Roslyn's case I thought they were making progress with laser something to do something about those bones spurs. 

CW - Good luck to today and enjoy! Get pictures and tell us all about it!


----------



## maisie

_*"Getting old ain't for sissies"*_

Eagle Child, even if you find that you can't ride comfortably except at a walk, please keep it up. The joy and stress relief from loving a good horse is well worth it even if you don't ride that much. You could maybe (carefully) partial lease her if you felt she needed more riding.

You could also try out a gaited horse, though I don't think you really want to re-home your mare. One of my friends rode a TWH for years after she sustained a serious injury to her upper spine.


----------



## Country Woman

Eagle Child I love those dogs 

well every one I am very excited for this afternoon 
will take lots of pictures


----------



## Hunter65

What time do you go CW????? Am excited to hear all about it!


----------



## wild old thing

what a winsome beauty she is. 




Susan Crumrine said:


> Eagle Child you are in my prayers. I think you will ride again.
> 
> Country Woman I am so excited for you~!
> 
> Your Sophie fix for the night...


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> What time do you go CW????? Am excited to hear all about it!


I am going at 3:30 pm


----------



## Country Woman

Well no luck today 
the Riding place called and said the instructor can`t make it 
so we are going on Thursday instead


----------



## Cacowgirl

Eagle-so sorry to hear about the physical problems, but happy that you have been back on your horse. Us horse lovers NEED our horses. For me,they are my reason for being.

Grace-so are you still going on w/plans to become an equine healer? Or will the RA squelch that? My DH has had his fingers start twisting just recently & it's amazing how quick the changes occur. Yes, this summer really flew by. Hope your show is fun this W/E!

CW-hope your afternoon goes great-we are all pulling for you & can't wait to see "your" horse!

Had more rain yesterday & last night & more is predicted for today. It does keep things cooler, but we are continually opening/closing windows & the slider door is leaking, so it's a "thing".


----------



## texasgal

Here's what I did yesterday .. by myself .. in my Toyota! lol


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no CW so sorry, I know how excited you are to go.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I typed a long post and I was balling and my computer got thrown off line and I lost it...

Country Woman: dang it, I guess we have to wait a couple of more days...hang in there honey.

Texas: Wow. that is cowgirl tough...you go girl!

Caco: It's feast or famine, either drought or flood...

I just delivered Patsy to her new home.....I had a young man contact me looking for a horse for his girlfriend to learn to ride on. 
They came out today, I told them all about her and rode her myself. 
He put her on there and stood in the middle and gave her wonderful instruction. Patsy did very well and took good care of her rider.
So I took her to her new home, its about 25 miles away. It's GORGEOUS!.. 20 acres of new fence, rolling hills. She is used to grass so she can go right out on it.. The barn is gorgeous too and they are never locked in stalls, there are run ins...
I am happy but I am really gonna miss my little firecracker..


----------



## texasgal

Susan! That sounds fabulous. A loss for YOU, but sounds like a perfect place for HER>...

I'm so happy for her/you.

*hugs*


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Hugs Susan! OK now I am crying again at work. Glad your beautiful Patsy found a great place to go.


----------



## Blue

Ya know, by the time I get to catch up with the happenings and conversation there's too much to answer individually! That would be taxing my brain. So I want you all to know that I read each post and answer or comment in my head even if it doesn't make it to the keyboard! But, in the interim...
CW - It's hard to be patient, but it will be worth it!
Susan - it's a great thing you're doing. I've had to do it and it hurts, but we do what's best for our horses, right?
Texas - OMG! I couldn't do it. Hat's off to you girl!

Ok, back to the job search.


----------



## Eagle Child

Susan, hugs for the tears you are shedding from missing your pal, Patsy. May remembering the good times you had with her and thinking of the wonderful home she went to give you peace. 

CW.....AAAAAHHH!!! Agony to wait two more days! Hope you can stay busy and it comes quickly!


----------



## Country Woman

Well I am patient I have waited this long 
I guess I will wait a little more 
Susan I am happy Patsy went to a good home 
Texas you cow girl up way to go 
Hunter have a good time camping
Caco sorry about the rain 
Blue good luck with the job search


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

CW - darn it, I was so hoping you were out having a great ride today! I'm praying to the horse gods that Thursday is worth your wait.

Cacowgirl - I'm still in my Equine Massage studies. I'm heading to the school for a week in about two weeks from now for my first certification. Then will head back into studies for my specialization. I plan to start up my business and help as many horses as possible until my body won't do it anymore. Hopefully with the right medications, that will be for quite a long time. I'm sorry about your DH, make sure he keeps those fingers moving and working, from what I've learned the stronger your fingers are the better it is to keep the joints from becoming too inflamed and unable to use.

Susan - I also am all choked up reading that you found a home for Patsy. Sounds like a great place for her, but I know you must be hurting inside to let her go. 

Texas - my goodness, whats the payload on that truck??!!! You've been quite busy, and am happy for you that you have hay!!! Anytime I see a hay truck I drool way more than even if a gas truck drives past me LOL.

Blue - I know exactly what you mean, I had planned to say something to Fahntasia and Stan, and now I cant for the life of me remember what it was...but I'm sure it was a good reply at the time LOL!

So today I rode Kes first in the double, she was heavy so switched to the snaffle and went into the round pen to work on bending. So much better. So much so that I got really, really brave, took the saddle off and rode bare back! Now, I only walk and trotted, but it was something I hadn't done since I was 18, and was deathly afraid to try. She was soooo good to me, listened really well and gave me a nice slow trot to work with. I love this horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning! Susan-that sounds like such a nice home for your beloved mare. It hurts to move them on,but sometimes we have no choice.
CW-Yes, patience-it will happen. I like the rain-it really cools things off,the leak at the door is a minor inconvenience.
Like Blue, I , too read the posts, then my brain goes into overload when I do a post. 

Wow! that is quite aload of hay. The last bales I got were dry & flakes just fell apart, but they are liking it.
With Grace-thanks for the advice & I hope everything goes well for you. I'm glad you are having such a great time w/Kes, she is a lovely mare.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I feel like I should have kept her but the hay prices are killing us, we are paying twice what we used to.....

I sometimes open a new window so I can cheat....


----------



## maisie

CW ~ You are so patient. Hope tomorrow's ride is super rewarding.

Texas ~ I am always impressed at how hard horse people will work. 

Susan ~ It sounds like Patsy has a beautiful home. _Just because I'm a cautious accountant_, did you get an agreement to notify if they want to rehome her? 

So, I had a frustrating lesson last night on a wily stock horse named Charlie. I got tired, hot, impatient and Charlie knew he'd gotten to me. All I can say is that we did trot pretty well in the end and managed to (briefly) canter. So, the horse is smarter than me, what can I say?


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning all 

Maisie: your post made me laugh, stick to your guns though, once they know they can get to you, it's game over. The wee devils.....

CW: I feel so bad for you, I know the feeling of being horseless, and lessonless...Chin up and all that though, your day will come, and when it does we want TONS OF PICS! 

Susan: I'm glad that Patsy went to a good home, but i'm sad for you that you no longer have her. She will be happy and loved i'm sure!

Grace: Yay!! So glad it's going so well with you and Kes, it's such a great feeling when everything starts to gel isn't it 

No news on the home front here. I think my sassy one gets possesive when others "interrupt" our grooming time though...or she could just be acting like a 3 year old ****! Going to ride her after work, if it's not too disgustingly muggy or hot, first time I ride her without my trainer. Should prove interesting lol.

The weather here has been gross. Between super heat waves to short heavy showers it does nothing to clear up the intense humidity. Thank goodness for AC, I feel horrible for Sapphira and hose her down when I can poor girl. Well off to work, have a great day everyone!


----------



## texasgal

A bit of a whine here.

So on Monday, with the hay. DH called me and told me the hay was ready, but he wouldn't take off from work. It was a GREAT deal for hay in the field, and you had to go get it THEN, before they put it in the barn that afternoon where the price doubled.

So I left work. Not the best day to take off, but ya gotta do what you gotta do. I went to the bank, got cash, went straight to the field, paid the guy (who did NOT help me), and loaded hay in my scrubs. Drove home, unloaded the first load, drove back to the field and loaded the second load, drove home and left it in the truck for DH to unload.

He walks in from work and basically says: "You stacked it in the wrong place."

Not:

"I'm sorry I couldn't help you"

or 

"Way to go!"

or 

"Wow honey, all by yourself!"

but

"Why did you stack it THERE??"


I replied, "What difference does it make. We are going to move it into the shed in a couple of days." .. and walked off like it didn't bother me.

But it did. Alot.

You would think that after 10 years I would be used to the letdown whenever I'm proud of myself and just want an "Atta-girl" and what I get feels like a slap in the face.

So, my friends, thank YOU for the affirmation that this girl needed on her job well done! I always know I can count on my horse friends!

/rant over


----------



## Blue

I wish we had a little "pat on the back" icon!:clap::thumbsup: That's all I got. But it's heartfelt!

I know what you mean though. When they come in with "Hey, I finally traced down that electrical problem you've had in your truck for 3 years and fixed it." it's a BIG deal. But when we, buck hay/repair plumbing/mend fence/find irrigation leak, it's "So.... dinner's gonna be late?" Ugh!


----------



## Hunter65

Heres a HUGE pat on the back from me Texasgal. Awesome job, that's more than I could have done.

Hubby home today:happydance:

2 more sleeps until Merritt - I so love waking up and looking out the window and seeing my boy out there. I am hoping to go bug my neighbor to watch the show jumping, I CAN'T miss it.


----------



## jaydee

*you deserve a medal*



texasgal said:


> A bit of a whine here.
> 
> So on Monday, with the hay. DH called me and told me the hay was ready, but he wouldn't take off from work. It was a GREAT deal for hay in the field, and you had to go get it THEN, before they put it in the barn that afternoon where the price doubled.
> 
> So I left work. Not the best day to take off, but ya gotta do what you gotta do. I went to the bank, got cash, went straight to the field, paid the guy (who did NOT help me), and loaded hay in my scrubs. Drove home, unloaded the first load, drove back to the field and loaded the second load, drove home and left it in the truck for DH to unload.
> 
> He walks in from work and basically says: "You stacked it in the wrong place."
> 
> Not:
> 
> "I'm sorry I couldn't help you"
> 
> or
> 
> "Way to go!"
> 
> or
> 
> "Wow honey, all by yourself!"
> 
> but
> 
> "Why did you stack it THERE??"
> 
> 
> I replied, "What difference does it make. We are going to move it into the shed in a couple of days." .. and walked off like it didn't bother me.
> 
> But it did. Alot.
> 
> You would think that after 10 years I would be used to the letdown whenever I'm proud of myself and just want an "Atta-girl" and what I get feels like a slap in the face.
> 
> So, my friends, thank YOU for the affirmation that this girl needed on her job well done! I always know I can count on my horse friends!
> 
> /rant over


 :clap::clap::clap:
You know I really felt like sitting down and crying with you when I read this. What gets into them sometimes. Been there, know what it feels like
Make sure you cook some really awful meals for him for the rest of the week and refuse to go round picking up after him too
Sorry all of the men on here - I'm sure you would NEVER behave like this


----------



## texasgal

Jaydee -- That's how I would have handled it a year ago. Instead, I told him that he had hurt my feelings, and then asked him for something positive. He was clueless.

He told me I was "too sensitive" .. and maybe so. 

Or maybe he needs me to *need him* and that particular day I showed him I didn't.. but I don't want to get off on assuming his motives.

I mean ... I know I was fabulous .. why should it bother me when he blows me off.. lol. Right? But it does.

thanks guys .. ya'll were great yesterday when I needed the affirmation!


----------



## Cacowgirl

That was the 3rd load?!? And you unloaded the first 2 by yourself & got all 3 loads on the truck on your own-Well, I would have been expecting more from him also. Sounds like you saved a ton of money by doing that-I think a dinner out would have been nice, or at the least, call for a pizza-if you guys like that.


----------



## texasgal

That was the second load.. I had already loaded and unloaded the first load.


----------



## jaydee

*A good place to vent*



texasgal said:


> Jaydee -- That's how I would have handled it a year ago. Instead, I told him that he had hurt my feelings, and then asked him for something positive. He was clueless.
> 
> He told me I was "too sensitive" .. and maybe so.
> 
> Or maybe he needs me to *need him* and that particular day I showed him I didn't.. but I don't want to get off on assuming his motives.
> 
> I mean ... I know I was fabulous .. why should it bother me when he blows me off.. lol. Right? But it does.
> 
> thanks guys .. ya'll were great yesterday when I needed the affirmation!


 I swear my husband still expects me to have the same amount of energy and strength that I had 27 years ago when we first got together but I have to make allowances for his aches & pains
It hurts because we love them and expect better. As you say - they can be clueless. Mine usually has no idea why I've gone into a 'mood' yet to me its something that really matters
Have a good moan here and move on. He might even realise in a week or two and feel bad about it!!!!
And you are wonderful - I would never have done all that on my own


----------



## chrislynnet

texasgal, I am really impressed too! People can be real jerks.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone Just got on 
having problems with my laptop 
so hubby fixed it for now


----------



## Foxhunter

*Texasgirl* He would be moving all the bales and had to get his own supper!
My mother would never argue, she just gave the silent treatment. If you said "That was a lovely dinner." She would just say "Good." No conversation. She always won!
We would all be grovelling to get her back to normal. LOL

*Susan* Glad it has worked out for you and your mare. Sounds a lovely home.

*CW* You are certainly being tested!

Mum is going to stay for another week. She is enjoying the company. It gives my sister a break too. She was going to go back on Friday and then when I suggested she stay for another few days she jumped at the chance.
It has upset my routine quite a lot (understatement) I try to cook for her a lunchtime and she has a snack in the evening. 
Conversation tonight. "Mum do you want something to eat?"
"No thanks, I'm not hungry."
I go down and make her a sandwich, smoked salmon pate. Take it up to her.
It takes all of three minutes.
"Oh, thank you, I was getting peckish."
A few minutes later I take her a slice of cheesecake, with cream, and that is also eaten.

If you asked her she would say she hadn't eaten since lunch time. 

She is busy watching National Geo. channel whilst busy knitting a child's sweater. I am deafened as she refuses to wear a hearing aid.

I have started the two children riding. The lad is very uncertain because he lacks confidence in himself. We have to keep his lessons private. He does not want anyone to watch. Little 'un couldn't care. She was riding without stirrups as I didn't have any small enough to fit her. She was merrily trotting holding on with one hand, pulling the front of the saddle off the horse's back so she was leaning back and she never bounced at all. 
The lad was as good and he did really well. I enjoy teaching. 

Not a lot of news, all the horses are back in work so butts are stiff and sore!


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I am being tested but that is fine lol


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Texas - HUGE pat on the back from me, I can't even move one bale let alone truckloads! You rock girl!! Men can just be clueless, it's just part of their nature. (sorry Stan and jfmny) When DH gets like that, I am pretty vocal about what ****es me off. Sometimes it helps, most of the time not LOL.

Rode today, it went really well. I even put my son up on her for the first time, huge smiles. He's had 5 lessons now on 5 different horses, and is doing wonderfully. Is even posting on the correct diagonal! Kes at first wanted to take advantage of him, so I clipped on the lunge line, and he wanted to trot, so he did. He then told me he has horses in his blood. AHHHHHHH warms a horse mom's heart. Told hubby at dinner that he got to ride Kes, hubby was really impressed that he rode her, and that I shared her. I was really proud of both my horse for doing so well with him, and my son for having the courage to want to ride her, he knew she was hot under saddle and still wanted to try.


----------



## With Grace

CW - can't wait to hear about tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter

With Grace said:


> Rode today, it went really well. I even put my son up on her for the first time, huge smiles. He's had 5 lessons now on 5 different horses, and is doing wonderfully. Is even posting on the correct diagonal!


I never teach any novice rider how to post to the trot _until_ they can do a good sitting trot. Often they are cantering before I let them post.

The reason for this is so that they develop a good seat. I do not care what the rest of them is doing (within reason) as long as they can sit deep - the rest will come very quickly once this is established.

The children yesterday were trotting, reins in one hand and front of the saddle in the other, pulling the front of the saddle off the horse's back. This makes them lean back and inclined to put their feet to far forward *but* they learn to sit deep and when they let go of the saddle they will be sitting up and as I said, they then can be corrected to the right position.
It also teaches them the 'back' is a safe position and anything untoward they will lean back rather than forward. 

I want the novice to feel the horse, learn to relax into him, and only after they are naturally feeling comfortable do I start to tidy them up.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> That was the second load.. I had already loaded and unloaded the first load.


Its called equality you asked for it
Now i will retire to the corner, cover myself with my cuddly blanket and duck what comes my way.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Texas - HUGE pat on the back from me, I can't even move one bale let alone truckloads! You rock girl!! Men can just be clueless, it's just part of their nature. (sorry Stan and jfmny) When DH gets like that, I am pretty vocal about what ****es me off. Sometimes it helps, most of the time not LOL.
> 
> Rode today, it went really well. I even put my son up on her for the first time, huge smiles. He's had 5 lessons now on 5 different horses, and is doing wonderfully. Is even posting on the correct diagonal! Kes at first wanted to take advantage of him, so I clipped on the lunge line, and he wanted to trot, so he did. He then told me he has horses in his blood. AHHHHHHH warms a horse mom's heart. Told hubby at dinner that he got to ride Kes, hubby was really impressed that he rode her, and that I shared her. I was really proud of both my horse for doing so well with him, and my son for having the courage to want to ride her, he knew she was hot under saddle and still wanted to try.


 
Thats O/K we are used to it, well I should only speak for myself its only the depth that varies and really its like water off a ducks back after more years than i care to admit too, I have learnt to stir and run, stir and run.:shock:

Wife can stop cooking, no problem, I can handle the stove. Cleaning, I can handle the carpet cleaner. Clothes washer, dishes, make a bed, and I can iron my shirts. I remember my commander saying, women can't iron a mans shirt correctly and he was right. And if all else fails I can hire a maid to come in and clean the house.:twisted:

But I still love you all even if its get men day.:lol:


----------



## Stan

*The Talking Centipede *


*A single guy decided life would be more fun*
*if he had a pet.*​ 

*So he went to the pet store*
*and told the owner*
*that he wanted to buy an unusual pet.*​ 

*After some discussion,*
*he finally bought a talking centipede,*
*(100-legged bug),*
*which came in a little white box*
*to use for his house.*​ 

*He took the box back home,*
*found a good spot for the box,*
*and decided he would start off*
*by taking his new pet*
*to church with him.*​ 

*So he asked the centipede in the box,*
*"Would you like to go*
*to church with me today?*
*We will have a good time."*​ 

*But there was no answer*
*from his new pet.*​ 

*This bothered him a bit,*
*but he waited a few minutes*
*and then asked again, *
*"How about going*
*to church with me*
*and receive blessings?"*​ 

*But again,*
*there was no answer*
*from his new friend and pet.*
*So he waited*
*a few minutes more,*
*thinking about the situation.*​ 

*The guy decided*
*to invite the centipede*
*one last time.*​ 

*This time *
*he put his face up against*
*the centipede's house and shouted, *
*"Hey, in there!*
*Would you like to go*
*to church with me*
*and learn about God?"*​
​ 
​
*This time,*
*a little voice*
*came out of the box,*​
​ 
​
*"I heard you the first bxxxxx time!*

*I'm putting my shoes on!"*​ 
​


----------



## maisie

Ha ha Stan. Now if the guy had gotten a girlfriend instead, he would have waited even longer while she _chose_ her shoes, no doubt.



> I never teach any novice rider how to post to the trot until they can do a good sitting trot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page467/#ixzz22NwIttuO


*Foxhunter* - you know, I was rehashing my last lesson and remembering that I kept trying to do a sitting trot & my instructor would tell me to post. I actually needed to use my legs more effectively which is why I wanted to sit. Charlie needs a very loose rein and is all about your leg. I suspect he was originally a western horse.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: Another great joke! I love your jokes so much I always share them too..
Foxhunter: I agree with the seat, they need to be on their seat bones first...and leaning back.
Country Woman, it's Thursday, what time is your lesson?
Texas: I have been let down by Bill before and it really hurts. I guess we have to remember all the times they have been there and those times probably really mattered.
Hugs....hope you all kiss and make up soon. 

It is almost a year since Daddy died and I am having "anniversary" issues. It's also almost my birthday, Sunday I will be 42...
I was thinking how funny life is and how plans can change.
For six months, I was supposed to be getting ready on this date for a competition in Cookville TN...riding Patsy.

Instead, Patsy is rehomed and I am going camping with my family and the horses.
Riding Sophie. She will have to step up and learn drill fast. I would not ask many horses to do it and I wouldn't ask a young horse too.
I think she can, she is six, and comes from cutting and reining lines, she is bred to work and seems to love being ridden.
She is also very fit after the last six weeks of training.

She flies without wings...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I am very excited to say the least 
I have waited a long time for this
at 3:30 pm


----------



## Hunter65

Yay CW!!!!! Please post picts asap after noon tomorrow I will have limited internet. Gonna have to check my phone every time we go fishing or to town. When we went away for a long weekend it took me 3 hours to catch up on the drive home. Can't imagine what 2 weeks will be like.lol


----------



## maisie

*Susan* - I had meant to tell you how cute Sophie looked in the previous picture. I love how her name is written on her noseband. Baby blue suits her.

*CW* - I'm sending good ride vibes to you.


----------



## texasgal

Susan - Re: kiss and make-up .. there is no need. He never really knew how it affected me. I did tell him that he kinda hurt my feelings, but I was never mad and I whined and got my affirmation from ya'll ... so, again, he was pretty clueless. It works for him! lol.

Equality. Stan. Really? It goes both ways .. *He* loves it when I stroke *him* for a job well done... and I do. It would have just been nice to hear something other than I put them in the wrong place.

I'm so over this .. I'm glad we have started storing hay for winter.


----------



## texasgal

On another note .. DD20 and I did a midnight airport run to pick up her BF from California. Airport is 1 1/2 - 2 hours away .. we got home at 0230am ...

I just got to work and am sucking down coffee...

They are cute together .. hehe


----------



## With Grace

I guess each trainer has thier own way of teaching. My sons been watching me ride for the last year and in his first lesson started posting at the trot. When I asked him why he said it just seemed like the natural thing to do! He also sits the trot half of the lesson, he figured that out waaaaay faster than I did...


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone will take pictures for sure 
looking forward to going


----------



## jaydee

*Time to duck*



Stan said:


> Thats O/K we are used to it, well I should only speak for myself its only the depth that varies and really its like water off a ducks back after more years than i care to admit too, I have learnt to stir and run, stir and run.:shock:
> 
> Wife can stop cooking, no problem, I can handle the stove. Cleaning, I can handle the carpet cleaner. Clothes washer, dishes, make a bed, and I can iron my shirts. I remember my commander saying, women can't iron a mans shirt correctly and he was right. And if all else fails I can hire a maid to come in and clean the house.:twisted:
> 
> But I still love you all even if its get men day.:lol:


 Its only the last bit that's saved you...............................and the fact that I can't remember where I put the instructions for the 'make it yourself' long range missile launcher :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-so excited for you-hope it goes great.
Stan-that was a cool joke. When that equality bit started-way back when-I had a feeling it would be tough on women,but we certainly have more choices now because of it.
Hunter-have a lovely time & enjoy your rides.
Susan-Hope Sophie picks up the drills well & becomes a great team member. 
Foxhunter-so many times folks won't admit to being hungry-but put food out & it disappeares! 

I think our rains are over for a few days-now we'll get hot again. Was using some floss the other day & a filling came out, so now have to find a dentist. Always something.


----------



## jaydee

*Learning to ride*



Foxhunter said:


> I never teach any novice rider how to post to the trot _until_ they can do a good sitting trot. Often they are cantering before I let them post.
> 
> The reason for this is so that they develop a good seat. I do not care what the rest of them is doing (within reason) as long as they can sit deep - the rest will come very quickly once this is established.
> 
> The children yesterday were trotting, reins in one hand and front of the saddle in the other, pulling the front of the saddle off the horse's back. This makes them lean back and inclined to put their feet to far forward *but* they learn to sit deep and when they let go of the saddle they will be sitting up and as I said, they then can be corrected to the right position.
> It also teaches them the 'back' is a safe position and anything untoward they will lean back rather than forward.
> 
> I want the novice to feel the horse, learn to relax into him, and only after they are naturally feeling comfortable do I start to tidy them up.


 I learnt to ride when I was 4 on a grumpy ancient pony that belonged to a relative of my Grandfathers who had a racing yard. I wasn't allowed to hold the reins - had a neck strap - or have my feet in stirrups until I could stay on with my arms folded at the sitting trot. I fell off a lot but it was a sand paddock and children seem to bounce better, can't remember hurting myself but it does teach you to sit deep and not lean forward
Sound like you are getting ready for the cubbing season - I had this sudden warm glow when I read your post, recalling coming up to the time when the days were still warm enough to be pleasant, the flies were dying back and the kids going back to school. The yard used to seem to peaceful and tidy!!!! Happy days


----------



## With Grace

Good luck today CW!!! Will be thinking of you at 3:30!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you very much


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> Its only the last bit that's saved you...............................and the fact that I can't remember where I put the instructions for the 'make it yourself' long range missile launcher :lol:


 
Even with the instructions you'd miss. I'm to quick on my feet. She who must be has been trying for years. Funny how a man survives all the dumb things others think we do.:lol:

I do however know how it feels to do a task only to be told its stacked in the wrong place. I have also done the same thing myself, but she who must, knows how to manipulate the situation to her advantage. I always end up paying, thats why, when ever I go shopping for the horse, I by two of, and stack one away because it is never long before I need a shovel to dig myself out. This wise action only came after many years of blunders and trips to town for the make up gift. I figured get it in advance and save on fuel.

In all the years of being married my wife, she who must be obeyed, has never said sorry to me or brought me a make up gift. Now I know I am only a mere male but the laws of average will clearly demonstrate a man can't be wrong all of the time, or can he:shock:

Hi ho Hi ho its off to work I go.
Have to keep the mares in my life in the style they have become used too, and as a bonus I'm out of the house so can't get into the poo. Or can I:twisted:

Cheers all


----------



## Eagle Child

Well, I don't have to post about not riding today! Yipee!! Because we had a great session in the arena today, me and my Journey. She was so good. Yesterday morning I bathed her and fussed over her for a good long while. Poor girl. She hadn't had a bath in a month! She was so happy.

Today she listened very well and we both had a great time. So hot, but she seemed happy that I was back in the saddle. She got another good hosing off after our ride and a nice hand grazing to dry out. Back in to her tie spot for a carrot or two, she just kept sighing and hugging me with her big old head like she does. :lol: "Ahhhhh, my mom is back!" 

I felt the same way, Journey! *happy sigh*

Susan, as you can see by my signature line, I loved watching you and Sophie "fly without wings". Journey and I rarely go above a jog, but that feels like flying to me!

And now the day has arrived for CW...Waiting with baited breath....

Everyone else, have a great day!


----------



## jaydee

*A mere man*



Stan said:


> Even with the instructions you'd miss. I'm to quick on my feet. She who must be has been trying for years. Funny how a man survives all the dumb things others think we do.:lol:
> 
> I do however know how it feels to do a task only to be told its stacked in the wrong place. I have also done the same thing myself, but she who must, knows how to manipulate the situation to her advantage. I always end up paying, thats why, when ever I go shopping for the horse, I by two of, and stack one away because it is never long before I need a shovel to dig myself out. This wise action only came after many years of blunders and trips to town for the make up gift. I figured get it in advance and save on fuel.
> 
> In all the years of being married my wife, she who must be obeyed, has never said sorry to me or brought me a make up gift. Now I know I am only a mere male but the laws of average will clearly demonstrate a man can't be wrong all of the time, or can he:shock:
> 
> Hi ho Hi ho its off to work I go.
> Have to keep the mares in my life in the style they have become used too, and as a bonus I'm out of the house so can't get into the poo. Or can I:twisted:
> 
> Cheers all


 OMG You must be related to my husband or your wife read the same Husband Training Manual as me:lol:
Well, bless his little socks, he's out there now in the heat on his week off work digging fence post holes so my field will look pretty so he can't be all bad can he?
When he makes a drink and I ask 'which one is mine?' he always replies 'yours is on the right because you are always right'
Much safer to play it like that!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

jaydee said:


> OMG You must be related to my husband or your wife read the same Husband Training Manual as me:lol:
> Well, bless his little socks, he's out there now in the heat on his week off work digging fence post holes so my field will look pretty so he can't be all bad can he?
> When he makes a drink and I ask 'which one is mine?' he always replies *'yours is on the right because you are always right'*
> Much safer to play it like that!!!!!



That is such a good one, smart man lol


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, have a great trip! 

Eagle, love your story of today's ride - what a sweet mental picture of the two of you!

CW, hope everything went well today! Holding my breath for a good report!

Stan, Cacowgirl, I call it equality when my DH and I are loading and unloading together. I do admit that I am happy to brag on him being able to outpace me, and I also freely admit to being much better at unloading than loading. Being a former math teacher, I agree with you, Stan, that the law of averages requires that you be the receiver of apologies at least some of the time.. However, my pastor, a wise man, advised me once that generally with couples there is one half who finds it easier to set things right by making the first move toward clearing the air, and it's best to accept that that role will probably always belong to the same person. Good advice, I've found, especially when remembering that the health of the relationship is more important than the ego or pride. 

Grace, Kes is a very good girl, isn't she? I'm glad she took such good care of your new rider! 

Foxhunter, I always learn so much from you. I had a lesson on Dallas from his trainer a few weeks ago (before our horrible heat wave started). Since I've mainly ridden gaited horses for the last few years, and was complaining about having lost my skill to ride the trot, she was giving me an exercise to do for me. (She was funny - she said Dallas would be fine with it but I would not like it...she was right!) She had me ride 5 strides sitting, while pushing myself back and down in the saddle by pushing against the saddle horn; then 5 strides standing in the stirrups, and repeating. I found it very difficult to find my deep seat within five strides, let alone sit all five strides, before it was time to switch to standing. Your explanation helps me understand why she chose that exercise. It did help, but I need to do a lot more of it!


----------



## Country Woman

We almost did not make it because the car was having a 
hard time 
we get there and we met Alex who did the assessment on me 
then We met my lesson horse he is a Quarter Horse/Clydesdale named Ben 
he is 16:2 

I get my first lesson next Tuesday 
here are some pictures of him


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter Have a safe and wonderful trip


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, this is great news! I love bays, I hope his color brings you luck! His face is so sweet - he looks kind and interested in you! 

Did you like Alex? Will he/she be working with you onward or just for the assessment? And you didn't have to muck out stalls!  

Texasgal, Cacowgirl, sorry - I just realized I got your names mixed up - my comment was intended for Tesasgal!


----------



## Eagle Child

Awwwww! Hello, Ben. :wave: He looks like such a sweetie! 

More picture, more info, please, CW. How was it? Did you like the place, the people. Did you like Ben? How did your assessment go? So excited for you!


----------



## With Grace

CW - I love Ben! What a sweet looking boy! So tell us what was the assessment like, did you like it there?


----------



## Country Woman

The assessment went well Alex just asked lots of questions like what are 
my goals, how long I have been riding for, asked about my balance issues 
I met Ben he is such a sweet horse, I love his color too, 
he reminds me of Big Ben, Ian Millers horse 
They are going to have me mount him using the mounting block 
I can come early so I can groom him and tack him up 
if he is not in a lesson before hand 

Yes I feel very comfortable with the place and the staff 
Its the right place to be for me 
I will take more pictures

My lesson is on Tuesday Aug 7


----------



## Blue

I'm so excited for you CW!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you everyone 
On Ben I can feel comfortable without feeling scared or have the 
fear of falling off


----------



## BBBCrone

CW - I rarely post in here but do keep tabs on how you are doing. I've been anxious to see you get a horse you can be comfortable with. I am SO happy that you've found one! Congrats and Ben looks like a sweety!! I love his face


----------



## maisie

Ben has an adorable face. I love a snip, makes me want to cup his muzzle in my hand. I'm glad you feel confident about the place, CW. 

Do you or the stable receive some kind of benefit under the Canadian health system? Or is the doctor's recommendation for informational purposes only?


----------



## Hunter65

Good morning all! If possible can someone PM me what is happening in the show jumping this weekend? We are leaving today but I will be able to check my phone when we go to town or go fishing and I can't wait 2 weeks to find out.


----------



## texasgal

Here are a couple of pics of the boys .. doing what they do best. The more they are sunburned, the more they look alike! lol. hard to believe Gunner is gray and Badger is brown.

Gunner:











Badger:


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-Ben looks to be a real sweetie-such a kind face. Can't wait to hear how your first ride goes. Hope the car doesn't give any more trouble.

With Grace-all ready for the show? Do you have last minute grooming to do today? Hope everything goes smoothly.

Hubby just pulled in w/a load of water-must run!


----------



## Country Woman

maisie said:


> Ben has an adorable face. I love a snip, makes me want to cup his muzzle in my hand. I'm glad you feel confident about the place, CW.
> 
> Do you or the stable receive some kind of benefit under the Canadian health system? Or is the doctor's recommendation for informational purposes only?


the medical form is for the center to see how you walk, balance issues 
if you need a side walker or someone lead the horse 
and since I can sit, keep my balance and steer the horse I have Ben


----------



## Country Woman

Marc fixed the car it was the spark plugs that were worn out 
Texas Gal your horses are looking good 
With Grace good luck with your up coming show
Hunter have fun camping 
Caocogirl hope you get enough the water


----------



## Eagle Child

CW, that sounds so, so GREAT!!!  Sounds like a wonderful place...all you've been hoping for to support you in getting back into riding again!

Had another wonderful morning with Journey. Feels so great to be well enough to come and go again! I think part of my wimped out feeling was from the antibiotics! With them getting out of my system, Voila! Energy again!!! 

Leaving for the weekend and a few days beyond to go to my family reunion. Can't wait! Family, music, campfire, stories, kids, water pistols, food! Oh, how I've missed this! Gonna go see my Daddy in the nursing home, too. And then maybe explore around my beloved WV mountains a bit...look for some spots I haven't seen yet. 

Have a great weekend, y'all!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Awe some news Eagle Child would like to see pictures of Journey


----------



## Country Woman

Its a long weekend here BC Day


----------



## Stan

CW this photo is my first horse half T/B half clydesdale. She was very young only 3yrs and over 17 hands. When I brought her she chose me, but I had already fallen for her. Sounds wrong as it is a horse but you get a feeling about these things and connect. Bit like human relationships we like or we don't and thats the end of it. It took me forever to get past having to move Savannah on but she had become to big for me to mount on level ground.

The one thing I found with the clyde is the nature is generally quiet but will, and can think for them selves. A large number of horses in NZ are derived from what we call station bred, they have clydesdale in then for the strength and dependability. Even though they can and will think for themselves very few have any malace in their nature.

A number of hill country farms in our South Island have clydesdales for trekking which they hire out for guided 7 day treks. All mountian country, there is a waiting list to get on one of their treks.

Ben looks so relaxed and well rounded. I'm sure he will behave in the manner you expect. He will most likely have a long stride which I found with both of my horses, and it did take some getting used to as they cover a lot of ground in a short time.

Stella also has clydesdale in her breding and is forward in letting me know if she disagrees with me, but, No bad intentions. She has been left for 6 months with no riding and when saddled she was calm with no issues thats the nature of the clydesdale. When I was a kid many many years ago I spent my school holidays on a dairy farm in the Waikato. My uncle had a full blooded Clyde used for tilling the soil but retired. A huge horse.

To get on her I had to bring her alongside a fence, climb onto one of the strainer posts and just as i stretched my leg to get on her she would side step. I went down and this huge head would turn and look at me.

You could see it in her eyes (fell for it again don't you) then she would let me get on and ride. Horses like a good laugh now and again.

I have always believed. Horses let us ride them because they do get to like our company, and only react when some thing is wrong. When Stella is acting up I always look for some thing wrong rather than assume she is being a B----

Enjoy you ride on Ben. I am sure he will warm to you and you will establish a partnership. Remember No sugar sweets for you, or the horse. I can imagine you both with a sugar rush Marc won't know which one to hide from :lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I'm so happy for you; reading your post brought tears to my eyes. You will have such fun! 

And Eagle, I agree with CW - we haven't seen pics of Journey, have we? Bring 'em on!

Grace, good luck with the show. You'll rock! 

Susan, enjoy your weekend. Be at peace. Hugs.


----------



## Country Woman

Well Stan I am lucky cause I love Clydesdales too they are gentle giants 
Thank you for the kind remarks 
Ladytrails this is going to a wonderful challenge for me


----------



## Hunter65

Well we are loaded and off! Only to sit in the hot sun in long weekend traffic. Oh well at least we are on our way. Can't wait to hear all about your riding cw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Hi All!

TGIF!

Cacowgirl - I'm almost ready, my classes are on Sunday so we will trailer at 6 am Sunday morning. 2 others from my barn are going, both are Kes's buddies so I'm hoping the trailering goes well. 

Thanks Ladytrails and CW! I'm super excited!


We rode today, she did really well. We are entering a trails class to see how we do, so today we focused on opening and closing as many gates around the barn as we could find. She did well! The blue Angels flew over us as I was leaning to unlock one gate, I spooked, Kes did not. LOL! I've also decided to show her in a halter class. Never done that before, but, she's looking quite good and parks out so pretty, I figured we might as well give it a go. So 6 classes total, I hope my nerves can take it. I have pre show nerves like I've never had, and this isn't even our breed show. It's the cantering, I am so freaked out by cantering in an arena with lots of horses. I need to get over it, can't do breed shows without it, but for some reason it scares the heck out of me. Any suggestions???


----------



## chrislynnet

CW, that is great. I'm so glad you're seeing progress and Ben sounds perfect for you.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi All!
> 
> TGIF!
> 
> Cacowgirl - I'm almost ready, my classes are on Sunday so we will trailer at 6 am Sunday morning. 2 others from my barn are going, both are Kes's buddies so I'm hoping the trailering goes well.
> 
> Thanks Ladytrails and CW! I'm super excited!
> 
> 
> We rode today, she did really well. We are entering a trails class to see how we do, so today we focused on opening and closing as many gates around the barn as we could find. She did well! The blue Angels flew over us as I was leaning to unlock one gate, I spooked, Kes did not. LOL! I've also decided to show her in a halter class. Never done that before, but, she's looking quite good and parks out so pretty, I figured we might as well give it a go. So 6 classes total, I hope my nerves can take it. I have pre show nerves like I've never had, and this isn't even our breed show. It's the cantering, I am so freaked out by cantering in an arena with lots of horses. I need to get over it, can't do breed shows without it, but for some reason it scares the heck out of me. Any suggestions???


Practice, practice and more practice, and if that has not got you sorted try a little tipple :shock: and more practice, says he who is perfecting the art of falling off.


----------



## Stan

Saddled up Kate and Stella this morning intent on going over the neighbours farn for a couple of hours.

Set off Stella was calm and leading out ears forward and looking all around. Swans took of from a pond no spooking from Stella. My confidence growing as I expected issues as we have not been riding for a month. Came to a hill we had to go down and Kate slipped down on her knees and Roslyn well she stayed in the saddle but that unsettled Kate and she started to miss behave. On we went, Kate was getting higher and higher, to the point Roslyn elected to get off and walk .

Just as well, Kate started to buck and fight. We turned for home, Kate playing up and Stella, well she started to feed off of Kates mood. 10 minutes further on and Kat did her thing and Stella went out in sympathy started pig rooting and little bucks. I quickly put her into a one rein stop with her head resting on my boot. I said i RESTED HER HEAD ON MY BOOT NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. 

Now we were both walking, not because Stella was unrideable it was just safer for all to walk beside Kate and help calm her down. (very thoughtful male) Roslyn thinks it is a saddle issue causing a pressure point, She may be right, or am I being set up to buy a new saddle. We get our saddles out of the USA. I noticed the rate of exchange is good at the moment so i'll just wait awhile and see if she comments on the rate of exchange, then turn the TV off and leave the room befor I get cornered. (very smart male)

Tomorrow we ride again.

Some of the folks I ride with have taught their horses that when pulling back on the reins to stop it is also the signal to reverse and stop. Great idea as long as you miss the electric fence behind you. Now that makes for an interesting ride and great spectator entertainment. 
I prefer the one rein stop in an emergency it disengages the horse. And your horse dosen't have to share the shocking experence of the electric fence with you.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I have no doubt at all that you will master this challenge and move on to conquer others! These people seem to have **you** and your riding as the #1 goal, and you so deserve this opportunity. 

Grace, girl, I hope this doesn't come off poorly being via posting rather than face to face...but I want to take your face in my hands and tell you how awesome your journey has been already! It's like the Olympics - even if you don't place as well as you hope . . . you're a champ just to get there to compete at all! 

You will do fine. Mentally imagine yourself cantering in the arena with other horses on the rail in front, behind, and alongside you, and visualize how you will be riding your mare. You can do this! Put this picture in your head and don't let anything else take its place. I'll leave it up to the others to give you any useful riding techniques (God knows I don't know that many...except for hanging on tight  and what I call 'fake it till I make it') . Just know that all our positive thoughts will be with you and let them crowd out your "what if's".... Cheers to you for pushing yourself to do this! I think it's awesome!


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails said:


> CW, I have no doubt at all that you will master this challenge and move on to conquer others! These people seem to have **you** and your riding as the #1 goal, and you so deserve this opportunity.
> 
> Grace, girl, I hope this doesn't come off poorly being via posting rather than face to face...but I want to take your face in my hands and tell you how awesome your journey has been already! It's like the Olympics - even if you don't place as well as you hope . . . you're a champ just to get there to compete at all!
> 
> You will do fine. Mentally imagine yourself cantering in the arena with other horses on the rail in front, behind, and alongside you, and visualize how you will be riding your mare. You can do this! Put this picture in your head and don't let anything else take its place. I'll leave it up to the others to give you any useful riding techniques (God knows I don't know that many...except for hanging on tight  and what I call 'fake it till I make it') . Just know that all our positive thoughts will be with you and let them crowd out your "what if's".... Cheers to you for pushing yourself to do this! I think it's awesome!


OMGosh thank you for this, though I am teary eyed, I will think of this as we enter the ring...thank you ladytrails!!!


----------



## Eagle Child

<--------There are lots of pictures of Journey on my Horses page.  

Made it to Dad's house, where I stay when I visit family. I miss him. He only entered the nursing home this past spring.  He will be with us in spirit at the reunion tomorrow.


----------



## Foxhunter

*CW* Glad it went well, Ben has a lovely wise and kind eye so bet you are soon having fun.

*Stan* You are a wise man, love the idea of getting a pacifier at the same time as the sin! Not many men would have that logic. 

Been busy, Mum takes quite a lot of time (not that I begrudge it) she is happy pottering around. I do find cooking at lunch time a challenge - it is usually 2 p.m. before we eat but that is better for her than eating in the evening. 

Going to take her out shopping later today and tomorrow is the village show so if the weather is good we will go there. Trying to get her a general overhaul! Hair appointment Tuesday morning, and then the chiropodist in the afternoon. People are good because I already had appointments and they fitted her in at the same time.

Hounds are growing rapidly. The two bigger girls are very different. One, my favourite, is for a hound, compliant, the other is already running off hunting so she has to stay on a leash because she will take the two younger ones with her and then loose them!
Yesterday I took the three on a leash so Rascal could run loose - that in itself is a feat and a half just getting them on leashes! They are jumping up as I try to collar one and getting in the way. Then once on the leads they are all over the place. The pups are trying to play with each other, Raindrop is pulling, leads (I use horse lead ropes) get entangled around my legs, pups are either falling over in play in front of me or crashing into my legs from behind! 
All this is just leaving the kennels - it gets worse when off track - trees and bushes for them to get entangled in!

I would not put up with the way they lead walk from other dogs but these are Foxhounds and as such you do not want them to walk to heel, they have to work within the pack but also as individuals and 'training' is basically not good for them. 

I have been recording and watching the equestrian Olympics, I will say that coverage on TV has been nothing short of top class. BBC has put on 24 extra channels and they are covering every event as it happens - all of it as it happens.
Only problem is that I am watching the replay way into the night.

Best crack on, get them there hound pups walked and get organised to get shopping.


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning everyone 

*Grace:* Good luck in the show tomorrow, I know you will be _fabulous_! As for the cantering issue, if you can go it alone, you can do it in a group, just remember your half halts to keep her balanced and collected! I want to see pics of all the rosettes you'll be bringing home tomorrow evening. oh and don't forget to bring an extra trailer to haul your rosettes home with :wink:

*CW:* I am so happy for you, Ben looks lovely, and I can't wait to see pics of you riding!

*Stan:* I will be sending my husband to live with you for awhile, hopefully some of your wisdom rubs off on him :wink:.....you are a wise man token one!

Sapphira is still learning and growing, rode her once alone so far, it went great, thinking of cutting lessons down to twice a month instead of once a week, feels like I have no time to actually "do" much riding in one week yet with Sapphira. 

She had her feet done on Monday by a different farrier (I know 2 pedi's in one month...sigh..) And no the other farrier never called me back....I LOVE him, he is hands on, has 2 apprentices, check's all thier work AFTER he asks them the state the horses feet are in, AND he made suggestions and put me on a regular trimming scheduale. Her feet are tough, I was surprised since shes a TB, doesn't need shoes, unless I plan on doing some hard core competitions, has some thrush, I bought some Kevin Bacon thrush stuff from him which will clear it up. What I love about this guy is he waited until I got there to do my girls feet, (he did the other horses in between) I didn't need to ask what, where, who and why. Her feet look great too. He takes his time, no rush. Off to work, blech i'm tired need a holiday, owning your own business is rewarding most times and hard the rest of the time. Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## eliduc

*over 40*

You guys are barely out of the cradle. My kids are over forty. I have been shoeing and training horses for over. 40..... Oh my God! I hope this post illustrates how immature I still am.


----------



## Eagle Child

Yay, another guy! Now Stan and Jonny don't have to be the only token males.:lol: Just how old are you? Lovely pictures of your Fjord in your album, eliduc!

Off to the family reunion! Yay!!

Hope With Grace and Kestrel have a great time at the show this weekend!


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone nice to see you all


----------



## stormylass

STAN! OMG is that your backyard? wow that is nice, in texas it starts out green for a short while then fades to beige! then fall then gray in the winter...it is not pretty here and I'm sure someone will be mad that I said that but whatever, It is either blazin hot or freezin cold LOL we very rarely have anything that beautiful! your so lucky its only 108 today!so kinda stuck inside for a few weeks(i hope not months) till this breaks. So think of all of us here in texas melting into puddles!!!LOL


----------



## TB Lover

*horse talk for people over 40*

WOW! I haven't been on this forum for quite some time now & I am soooo impressed how well this thread has done. It would probably take me a week to catch up. Congrats for a job well done. I truly didn't think there were that many people over 40 that even used the computer this much. How about those of us closing in on 60. I'm still just learning. TB Lover


----------



## John Scheele

I am also over 40, but believe I had ski-jumping potential...


----------



## Stan

I notice the administrator puts a rating on us when we join. Yearling, filly, just to mention a couple.

The one that gets me is green broke. There is no such thing as green broke in horse ownership, it should be flat broke.

And a message to all the husbands, we don't need training, men only need two things to survive a world of women. Thick skin, and the two majic words.

Yes Dear,

And the forsight to by a supply of, I'm sorry gifts in advance.:wink:

Those two words should just roll of the tongue, automatic, I use them frequently, very frequently.

Now off the feed Roslyn's horse before I get told to. 

I mentioned on an earlier post she was angling for a new saddle. I'm keeping the TV off the news at present so she can not see the rate of exchange between the USA and NZ. :twisted:


----------



## Stan

stormylass said:


> STAN! OMG is that your backyard? wow that is nice, in texas it starts out green for a short while then fades to beige! then fall then gray in the winter...it is not pretty here and I'm sure someone will be mad that I said that but whatever, It is either blazin hot or freezin cold LOL we very rarely have anything that beautiful! your so lucky its only 108 today!so kinda stuck inside for a few weeks(i hope not months) till this breaks. So think of all of us here in texas melting into puddles!!!LOL


Yep all year round generally but over the past three summers it has browned up as we have had drought conditions, However this winter seems to be making up for it and it has been constant rain for weeks now. No growth in the grass but the water table is rising which will be needed for the coming summer if it follows last year. I'll try and take a photo looking down on the property and post it later.


----------



## Stan

A woman is flying in a hot air balloon and realises she is lost. She 
reduces height and spots a man down below. She lowers the balloon 
further and shouts: 

"Excuse me, can you tell me where I am?" 

The man below says: "yes you're in a hot air balloon, hovering 30 feet above this field." 

"You must work in Information Technology" says the balloonist. 
"I do" replies the man. "How did you know." 

"Well" says the balloonist, "everything you have told me is technically correct, but it's no bloody use to anyone." 

The man below says "you must work in business." 

"I do" replies the balloonist, "but how did you know?" 

"Well", says the man, "you don't know where the hell you are, or where 
the hell you're going, but you expect me to be able to help. You're in 
the same position you were before we met, but now it's my fault.":lol:

I'm going to cop it for that one.
And now you know why I keep a stash of, i'm sorry gifts.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I think that is the best joke I have ever heard. Working in business, and coping with colleagues in IT, I think I am qualified to say that you have simply nailed it!


----------



## Country Woman

I have my hubby trained as well


----------



## Stan

John Scheele said:


> I am also over 40, but believe I had ski-jumping potential...


The jump is no problem its the landing that counts. How's the shock absorbers.


----------



## Country Woman

I love my hubby 
even though he tends to be over protective


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> The jump is no problem its the landing that counts. How's the shock absorbers.


I am inclined to agree with this! I use to think nothing of jumping down from six or seven feet but now am more aware the my knees do not like it. could be the extra weight I have gained or just having worn the knees out.
Never had a chance to try ski jumping, rarely get enough snow to ski and if it does snow it is the wrong sort.

It always annoys me when this amount of snow brings the UK to a stand still!










Took Mother out for the day, she is still a game lady! We had a meal in a cafe and before you knew it she had a very young baby in her arms to allow the mother to finish her meal in peace. Baby instantly stopped crying and was happily cooing away to the nonsense Mum was talking to it. 

Not a lot of news, I have three new liveries coming in a couple of weeks. All well ridden horses that the owner wants to be kept fit for the family to hunt. 

I am off to bed, good day for the Brits at the Olympics with 6 golds. Never been achieved before.


----------



## texasgal

... a wonderful day for the a/c to go out .....*hot*


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I have my hubby trained as well


 
Is it not funny, how the women in our lives, bless them all, believe, they have us well trained. 

I for one, and I am sure I speak for all the other men around, and if I don't then I have just dropped them in it. To all the ladies interested. Men are like horses we allow ourselves to be manipulated so we get what we want.:lol:

The art of a relationship is. 

Getting the other person to do what we want them to do, while, they think, they are doing what they want to do. I think men do that very well don't you.:wink:

Cheers
Token :lol:


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> Is it not funny, how the women in our lives, bless them all, believe, they have us well trained.
> 
> I for one, and I am sure I speak for all the other men around, and if I don't then I have just dropped them in it. To all the ladies interested. Men are like horses we allow ourselves to be manipulated so we get what we want.:lol:
> 
> The art of a relationship is.
> 
> Getting the other person to do what we want them to do, while, they think, they are doing what they want to do. I think men do that very well don't you.:wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Token :lol:



I have to say, my husband came to me nearly well broke, I didn't have to invest much training in him. My mother in law did all the work for me. I tried a green broke and training myself, that didn't end up so well.


----------



## Country Woman

Well I am looking forward to Tuesday


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I typed a huge page and went to photobucket and lost it...grrrr.

Country Woman, that horse is gorgeous! I love Ben, can't wait to see pictures of your adventures together.

Stan: My husband is more "cow pony broke"... You have to rope him out of a remuda (done), and he may buck , but if you can hang on, he will work for you.

Ladytrails: Thanks so much. I am hoping to have a great weekend. When I get back the real work with Sophie begins.

Texas: your boys are gorgeous. Diamond is a weird bleached out bay/ buckskin color right now...

Eagle : I love your horses name...Journey is also one of my favorite bands. What a great idea for a horses name.
You don't have to gallop to fly...

Anybody new and who I forgot...please be patient, my mind is the first thing to fall apart....Welcome and hello to newbies!

Here are some pictures of our trail ride/camping trip.
We went down Thursday night and came home last night to give Sophie some down time before drill practice tonight.
I hope she does well..









Bo's helmet is too big, I know, I grabbed the wrong one...











Diamond


----------



## Blue

Great pictures! Looks like so much fun


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally saw some of the eq events-jumping-coverage. some rails went down & the riders were jerking the horses' mouths & using their crops-I was a bit surprised.

Just finished a pretty good book-Wild-by Cheryl Strayed-it's about her walk on the Pac. Crest Trail-she has a good style of writing-hard to put down.

Stan-Yes, that's pretty much how a balanced relationship goes-LOL.

Welcome to our newbies-this is a great thread.

Good luck to Grace at the show!

CW-Can't wait to hear of your adventure later this week.
Susan-Hope things go great for you & Sophie at the practice.
Hunter-hope your vacation is going wonderfully!
Foxhunter-3 more horses to ride! Do you do it all yourself or have help? I would imagine that cuts into the dog-walking time.

Went to a retirement party for a neighbor last night-just love a potluck! We ended w/having a short run w/our usual dice game also.DH won a round & so did the retiree.


----------



## Country Woman

Great pictures Susan 
I will take lots of pictures of me and Ben on Tuesday
Have a good time on your vacation Hunter


----------



## Hunter65

Wow wow wow only 1 day and many pages. Just thought I would pop in and say hi as we are trolling down the lake in the beautiful sunshine. HOpe to get out for a ride soon but it's really too hot right now. Hope everyone is well and shows go well etc. love the joke Stan. I am always telling rob the things you say and he just nods his head and says ... Yes dear lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Is it not funny, how the women in our lives, bless them all, believe, they have us well trained.
> 
> I for one, and I am sure I speak for all the other men around, and if I don't then I have just dropped them in it. To all the ladies interested. Men are like horses we allow ourselves to be manipulated so we get what we want.:lol:
> 
> The art of a relationship is.
> 
> Getting the other person to do what we want them to do, while, they think, they are doing what they want to do. I think men do that very well don't you.:wink:
> 
> Cheers
> Token :lol:



Thereby lies the truth!

Part of the reason I never wed was because I got bored with relationships when I was always getting my own way!

Many years ago I had the horse of my lifetime with me, a big heavyweight hunter named Tom. This horse challenged me like no other. He knew his own strength and how to use it. He was not a nasty horse as such but if you got into a fight with him then he would be dangerous. I saw him throw his owner (who was well over 300 lbs) against a stable wall whilst he (owner) was holding a twitch. Tom swung him off his feet as if he was nothing and that was just from the strength in his head and neck!

I had so many problems with Tom, he was nappy, knew exactly what he was doing and exactly how to get his own way. 
I had to use reverse psychology with him. When he napped I would do nothing but sit him out. Clipping him was impossible so I would 'ask' him if I could. No fight from me and he would allow me to do what I wanted.

I never opened many gates on him but would jump them. That horse and I had a wonderful relationship but he never ceased to try things on, usually when I least expected it. One day his owner was hunting him and after a rather hectic run and hounds had checked at a cover, his owner whacked Tom on the crest of his neck , looked at me and said "If you ever found a man that kept you on your toes like this horse does, you would be wed and have a dozen kids running around!"

What he said was basically true. I always liked a challenge and have had some very chalk and cheese relationships. Once I had worked it that I always got my own way - usually by manipulation, then I got bored and moved on.

Heck, I was even engaged on one occasion, when my mother asked if I was sure it was what I wanted I immediately told her that there was no way I would ever marry him! I got engaged because he was a very insecure person with a horrible bully of a father - when he was standing up to his father I knew my mission had been achieved and we agreeably went our separate ways. 
I will admit I enjoyed standing up to his father, he tried to intimidate me but I refused to bow to his wishes. He was a very intelligent man, high powered job and thought that he was the be all and end all of life. I taught him a few lessons, the best being that I would cook a meal and he would be late returning to eat it. I told him that if he was not there to eat when the meal was dished up he would regret it.
He was 4 hours late. He expected me to have kept it warm in the oven. I had done so but had turned the oven up high. The potatoes were the size of peas and everything black. He was furious and ranted and raved to which I never bit, remaining totally calm and collected and told him that he had been warned. 
He tried it once again and the same happened so after that he was on time for any meal I cooked.

Mum and Dad were never demonstrative over their love for each other, if they were it was when they were fooling around but when Dad was in hospital and barely conscious (he had a brain tumour) he always knew Mum was there and one of the saddest things was when Mum said to him "You know that I have always loved you don't you?"
Dad just gave her hand such a squeeze although he couldn't speak it said it all. They were married for 62 years, not always blissful but then Mum had Dad trained in all things bar putting his dirty clothes in the laundry basket!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi nice to see you all again 
Hunter I hope you catch some fish and don't get sunburned


----------



## Hunter65

Just caught one!!! Finally!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I love reading everyone's latest posts. I wish I could give a shout out to everyone but once I start typing, I forget everything I wanted to say. 

I spent the entire weekend at the barn. Friday night, hubby and I had a great trail ride. Izzy threw a temper tantrum at the beginning of the trail, refusing to enter the woods. I am finally learning to give her a proper kick to get her to move forward. She is a horse that occasionally tests to make sure I am still the boss, once she realizes it, she is good as gold. The rest of the ride was amazing!

Saturday morning, I went out to help the barn owner with the barn chores. She got kicked in the ribs by the mother of the little filly last week and is having a hard time. I helped her move little Pixie and the mama from the field into the stall for the day. That wasn't easy. Then I helped her bring in and feed 10 barn horses and feed 17 field horses. We then filled up the feed buckets for the evening. It was a good thing I saw how to do everything because......

Our phone rang at 6:47am. It was the BO. She is really sick...I suspect pneumonia due to the rib injury...and she couldn't get ahold of any of the barn workers because they are on vacation this week. She asked if hubby and I could come and do the morning chores. She said she would deduct $40 from 
my board next month.

Hubby and I had fun. It was an adventure trying to figure out which of the bays in field 6 were the ones that needed to be brought in. They all have a white blaze! But we got it right! 

I discovered I have a hay allergy. Anytime it touches my skin, I break out into a very nasty rash.

I also discovered that a week old filly will kick the snot out of you if she doesn't want to go in from the field into the stall. It is a shame that no one was videotaping hubby and I trying to get mama and baby in from the field. Hubby was holding mama and I was trying to get the "butt rope" around little Pixie's hind end ( I am learnng all kind of new thngs about taking care of a newborn horse) and that little girl got me in the left thigh with both hind legs. She then got me in the hand later. That little girl can kick!!

We finally got mama and baby in the stall. We rewarded ourselves with a wonderful, long trail ride.

So, I have some great memories and a few new bruises from this weekend!

Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend as well!


----------



## Foxhunter

Good on you for helping out. Rib injuries can be so painful.

As for the foal, take the butt rope and the instant she turns her backside towards you use it *hard* across her back end. Do it so that she feels it and leaps forward to hide behind her dam. It should jolly well frighten her so much that she looks at you in a different light.

I will not tolerate a horse that kicks, it is dangerous. I know of two people who were killed from kicks to the chest and head and a vet I know had 9 months off work with a nasty break to his leg from a foal.

I have a mare here who is not the best of mothers. She will not share her hard feed with the foal ever! I will give the foal a little grain separate from her and will watch them like a hawk because I know that they will try to drive me away from their feed as their mother does to them.
The last foal she had was eating and I needed to go into the stable to top up their water. I had a bucket of water in one hand and a skip and prong to remove some droppings in the other. I saw him eye me and as I approached the door (there was a chain across it, so he swung his back end towards me blocking the doorway and as soon as he raised that back leg to lick me he was given a hard jab with the prong handle. He never had time to fully kick, I got him as he was about to. He jumped so high and hid behind his mother. I filled the water manger, picked up the droppings and carried on as if nothing happened. He has never kicked again at a person. Nor did he ever become frightened of me or anyone else. 

Many times I have had horses that are 'kickers' I can assure you that they soon stop when they are corrected very firmly but fairly. 

I am always surprised when people say their horse kicks. I am not talking about a horse being ticklish on its belly when being groomed but one that kicks at a human deliberately. Why are they not corrected?

I had two horses come for a short stay whilst the very experienced owner was away on holiday. The older horse was fine but the youngster was another matter. I was told that before feeding him to catch him, keep hold of him whilst I put the feed in the manger (at the back of the stable, Lead him to the door, keep hold of him whilst I shut the door and then let him go! 
Excuse me, any idea of how long that would take if I had to do that with every horse?

I did as was told the first feed. The instant he was loose he double barrelled at me. Next feed was another matter. I put his feed in a big bucket. Took it into the stable put feed in the manger and walked towards the door - which was blocked by his butt. I asked him vocally to move - he moved so he was lining me up to kick. I kept to the side but when he lashed out he kicked the bucket. That in itself frightened him but the bucket hit the wall, bounced back landing on his neck fell to the ground. By this time I was also in attack mode and chasing him around the stable. The bucket was being kicked between his legs making more noise but also frightening him further. 
I let him stop. Picked up the bits of bucket, made him stand at the back of the stable and walked out. 
No more problems, I could do anything whilst he was eating without the thought of him objecting crossing his mind. I never hurt him, just frightened the crap out of him. 

Any horse can and will kick, however correction will stop it happening just because a horse thinks it can.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all 

Susan: I loooove diamond!! sooo pretty 

Fox: I love reading your posts, I don't know how you manage everything you do, at times I get tired just reading about your day lol! Your mum and dad make me think of my grandparents in germany, they never said the words around us kids, it was the little things they did for each other that showed thier love.

Hunter: have fun fishing =)

Corgi: horses are a blast they always keep us surprised and guessing.

Grace: I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting to hear about your show!!

I apologize if I forgot anyone, the sun is frying my wee brain....:shock:

I had a fabulous morning at the barn. Sapphira is doing superbly. She acts like a total brat in the cross ties when she's had enough...I tried a running braid on her today, got halfway done and she started tossing and moving about like a spazz. So I banded her mane and forelock, she looks ADORABLE, that done, got her saddled, booted, (she hates her boots ****) and took her to the arena for a ride. She likes to look at herself in the mirror....I think my girl is vain LOL, got that under control, and the "trying to exit" and the "omg whats over there", and had a LOVELY ride, she's getting balanced, her walk is perfect, her trot.....still needs work lol, all in all a perfect morning.


----------



## corgi

Foxhunter, thanks so much for the advice! I have only been around horses for 3 years and this is my first experience with a foal. I had no idea she would kick at a week old! She caught me completely off guard.

I spoke to the BO afterwards and she also told me I should have immediately corrected her. I guess I need to stop looking at her as a baby and realize she is capable of causing bodily harm!!

Luckily, momma horse has calmed down quite a bit and is not as protective as she was the day she injured the BO. She had never been known to kick and we are hoping it was a one time thing.

I can not imagine being kicked by a full grown horse when getting kicked by a tiny filly hurt so bad. I am going to do my best to make sure I never experience it.


----------



## Foxhunter

Corgi - some mares can be very foal proud. They might be OK with their owner/regular handler but dangerous with anyone else. Often this can be just a matter of keeping the foal away from you to actually attacking and meaning it.
Maiden mares are often the worse.

I have known mares go away to stud farms to foal and not be catchable for several days once they have the foal with them! We had one such mare, they had to drive the whole field of mares and foals into a barn to separate her and her foal and then drive her into a stable to catch her. She was covered and they 'thought' she was in foal but she hadn't fallen for the herd being driven in again. I went to bring her home, walked straight up to her in the field with no problem. She knew me from the day she was born and trusted me - others she didn't know and was always a problem when away with a foal at foot. A foal kick can be as serious as a horse kick, they pack a strong punch and the contact area is much smaller but the impact can be as great.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
hope its not too hot for you all 
good luck with the foal Corgi


----------



## Stan

I arrive home from town and find my Tucker saddle with the stirrup leathers change for her Fabtron and the saddle on Kate. Look at Kates attitude ears back, neck stretched out she was in a mood.

But back to my saddle on she who must be's horse, and,! she went for a ride. :shock:

I could not remember the part of the marraige vowes that applied to my saddle then it struck me, those words. All my worldly posessions.!!!! I'm screwed, I can see a reduction in my bank account on the horizion.

Oh, and who do you think spent the time changing Kates mood before Roslyn went for a test ride. ME, well I didn't want Kate rolling on my saddle did I.

Cheers
Token


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Today was one of the most emotional days Ive had in years. There were huge ups and huge downs and major stress along the way...ill post more tomorrow when Im not so exhausted but at least had to fill you all in. We did fantastically in our classes! Two firsts, two thirds, one 5th...and we took home high point in my age division for English. I was uncredibly proud of my girl. Hubby actually broke down in tears after we placed first for the second time in a row. I guess hes been feeling the pressure too lately. Hubby got every class but trails on video so as soon as we get it uploaded ill share. More tomorrow, but you all were in the back of my mind as we entered ourclasses, especially ladytrails who made me realize that just getting this far was an accomplishment, and fahntasia who helped me smile as I went into the canter class looking for the right competitor to vomit on should the need arise LOL!


----------



## Stan

Saw an article in our morning newspaper while I was having breakfast in town this morning on the heat wave being experenced by those in the USA. A picture of a lake and its boat morings high and dry the article was captioned global warming.

I'm not so sure if it is global warming or just another phase the earth goes through, or could it be the build up to the planets lining up in December this year. Earth quakes, we have had some good ones over the past couple of years, Weather changes, dry summers on the west coast, and rain on the east. I feel for you in the states going through the heat waves. But is it global warming.

The NZ government and its boffins tried several years ago to bring in a fart tax on live stock. How they ever thought they were going to measure the gas escaping from the rear end of a cow let alone when it belched is beyond me, and if thought about, 60 million sheep and a million bovines all running around with pipes inserted in the rear end is beyond my imagination. Only in new Zealand.

But go back a few million years when the live stock was the size of a house and the really large plant eaters were the size of a small office block imagine the gas from one of those. One animal would emit in a day, enough rear end gas to run my car for a year. So with millions of very large meat eaters and plant eaters emitting mountians of manure and gas did global warming result. 

I think the reason we have what is reported to be a man made global warming is because we have reduced the forests, which of course is man made. Now there is not enough trees to absorb the gas from our vehicles. Not to mention the cows, sheep and horses.

With all that evaporation of lakes and sea, that water will have to come back down. That will mean rain, equals a drop in temperture, and snow a further drop in temperture. Could that lead to an ice age. 

So all of you horse loving humans, every time you push your horse up a hill and the effort causes gas to escape from the rear of said horse, you are contributing to global warming. And most likely an ice age.:lol:

All this rubbish from an article in a newspaper on the low level of a lake in the USA. One can tell I don't have much to do today but ramble. However I did remain in the spirit of this thread I brought the rambling back and blamed humans on horses.:shock:

Token
Sorry. I won't do it again, but had to do something while waiting for the news on CWs ride on Tuesday. Have a great one CW


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Today was one of the most emotional days Ive had in years. There were huge ups and huge downs and major stress along the way...ill post more tomorrow when Im not so exhausted but at least had to fill you all in. We did fantastically in our classes! Two firsts, two thirds, one 5th...and we took home high point in my age divisi you on for English. I was uncredibly proud of my girl. Hubby actually broke down in tears after we placed first for the second time in a row. I guess hes been feeling the pressure too lately. Hubby got every class but trails on video so as soon as we get it uploaded ill share. More tomorrow, but you all were in the back of my mind as we entered ourclasses, especially ladytrails who made me realize that just getting this far was an accomplishment, and fahntasia who helped me smile as I went into the canter class looking for the right competitor to vomit on should the need arise LOL!


Grace looking forward to seeing pictures of you and Kes
Congratulations on your wins and placings


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: I actually shed a few when reading about your placings! I love how your hubby is so supportive.

Country Woman: One more day until your date with Ben.

Foxhunter: your big horse sounds alot like little Patsy. Some horses just won't be bossed around.

Hunter: Did you fry him up or throw him back?

Here is a video of Sophie at practice last night, it's a little boring until after we pair up with the darker paint horse, then behind us, a girl gets bucked off HARD.
It scared the crap out of me...

(Sophie did great, puddles were her biggest issue and there were many puddles last night.).


----------



## corgi

Susan...that looks like so much fun! I would love to get involved with something like that around here. I think Izzy would enjoy it too!

That buck was scary...is the rider ok?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She got back on in 10 minutes and rode some more....
Of course she is young and agile...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congrats With Grace-Can't wait to haer & see more!

Stan-oh, no, not your saddle!

Susan-Hope Sophie continues to do well, sounds good for a first time.


----------



## Country Woman

Susan looked like lots of fun 
is the woman who got bucked off ok?


----------



## Country Woman

I am very excited for tomorrow


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She is OK...she is young and strong and was back on her horse in 10 minutes.....


----------



## Horsnaround64

We had a great weekend of trail riding. This is five of the seven the grey and sorrel are just home from the trainers and doing so well. We use to break them ourselves but with work and being busy we just don't have the time. And age for me has made me much more of a chicken  Leaving this Sunday for are annual week vacation with the horses. Getting excited and at this point thinking I will be taking the grey and see how he does... A little nervouse 

I love reading all your horse stories. The showing the taking care of barn horses. The advice the laughs a d the tears. I hope to get to know you all better. Great forum. 



A picture from are ride


----------



## Horsnaround64

I should introduce myself. I am 48 and have owned a horse since the age of 7. My two girls grew up with horses. The oldest is a good rider but does not do to much. The youngest at 26 now loves and rides with me all the time. Her hubby also loves to ride. We have done a little of every kind of riding except jumping. The horses we own are mostly quarter and paints. I found this forum awhile back and just started to post.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Please to meet you Horsin..


----------



## Hunter65

Congrat with grace that is awesome!
Susan that looks like fun except the getting bucked off part. 
Well we put fishy back he was tiny. We are off to town as our generator is toast and we are going to the horse barn whichh apparently is the candy store of horse stuff. Hubby is buying me a new helmet and boots. Hunter is loving 10 acres of grass to himself. He is going to get fat. But that's ok he needs it. Hmm have to see what else I can buy at horse barn tee hee. Very hot here to hot to much. Hope it cools down as I wanna go for a ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome horsn you will like it here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

*catching up*

Susan - Looking good on the new horse - nasty buck there - she seemed to go for miles, glad she was OK, the young ones bounce
Stan - Still keeping us smiling - Thank you. Glad you have a clear understanding of how the worldly possessions thing works. It makes for a much easier life
Foxhunter - I blame Disney for the attitude towards foals and anything else that can be considered cute and cuddly but generally isn't (dont get me started on foxes) One good hard smack early on is all it takes to make the difference between a good horse and a bad one and contrary to some thinking they dont hate you for it. It disturbs me that there is a small army of people out there that think a foal should be left untouched for at least two years in a herd situation with its 'momma' which might explain why the majority of horses in slaughter yards are 4 to 9 year olds that have never been handled.
Everyone else - hope you had a good weekend and better weather than we did 
AND for all you men:
Here's a little tip on how to wrap that really special present for the deserving woman in your life


----------



## Hunter65

So boo the horse barn is closed today. I should have known with it being a holiday and all. Well we will just have to come back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrislynnet

Hi everyone! I don't post very often because I lease and have been away from riding for about 30 years. But I do read and enjoy what everyone has to say. I'm excited because in addition to Arnie who I leased for my 16-year-old, I just leased a pony for myself! I'm so excited. My son, who is already taller than me by a foot, thinks I'll look hilarious on the 13HH riding with him on the 15MM. But I'm small and shrimpy so the pony is a perfect fit, LOL! His name is Mr. Toad's Wild Ride but he rides like a dream.


----------



## dee

I have to chuckle about the foal kicking people. I know it's not funny, but it brings back memories. When my Rain was born - only a few hours old, my older daughter came to see her. Rain has been a very friendly girl from day 1, but she can get a little "frisky" at times. She double barrelled older daughter, right in the thigh. If she still hadn't been a bit wobbly, she would have done some real damage. We were all shocked - I knew foals could be dangerous, but didn't think it would happen that quick. We needn't have worried, though. Her momma, my Dancer, knocked poor Rain completely off her feet - not kicking, but pushed her over with her huge head, as if to say "we DON'T kick those who feed us!"

Rain is two years old now, and has never offered to kick again. I think she thought about it when I first started round penning her a couple of months ago, but Dancer was standing just outside the round pen, and I swear she nickered a warning - because Rain suddenly seemed to think better of it and became a good girl.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Congrat with grace that is awesome!
> Susan that looks like fun except the getting bucked off part.
> Well we put fishy back he was tiny. We are off to town as our generator is toast and we are going to the horse barn whichh apparently is the candy store of horse stuff. Hubby is buying me a new helmet and boots. Hunter is loving 10 acres of grass to himself. He is going to get fat. But that's ok he needs it. Hmm have to see what else I can buy at horse barn tee hee. Very hot here to hot to much. Hope it cools down as I wanna go for a ride
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hunter I have been to the Horse Barn 
have fun in there


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to meet you Horsin 
I have a 27 year old daughter who love horses as well


----------



## eliduc

Eagle Child, The picture you are referring to is Gillie my Fjord/Qtr cross. We bought him as a foal and lost him last fall to a sudden illness. It was a real heart breaker. He was four years old. I am in the process of starting another five year old Qtr. geld right now. Well, I guess I am past the starting stage with him. He is still green but fairly safe to ride. He was unbroke when we got him in December. Couldn't do much with him over the winter because of the snow. I did a lot of ground work when weather permitted. I am riding him every day now. I am 71.


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to meet you eliduc 
welcome to this thread


----------



## Blue

Welcome to the thread horsnaround! I was a member of the site also for several months before I finally took the time to start posting and getting involved. Now I'm addicted!


----------



## Chance59

Hello everyone! I've caught up on all my reading of the last couple of weeks posts, and will start a separate post to comment on everything. I like Susan's idea of opening a new window to see everything, lol! 
I just wanted to say welcome to the newbies, I found one over on another board this morning, and directed her our way- she's 52. I know you all will love it here, I do, even when I'm in and out, mostly out lately, I always feel comfortable here!
I finally have a profile pic- hoping it is actually showing up. She is Suzie, my lesson horse, who I've completely fallen for! We weren't too sure of each other at first, and every time I miss a lesson, she has to make sure that I really am the boss. She is sweet, gentle, and has just a little bit of stubborness. She lets me come out to the pasture and bring her in, no problems(doesn't do that for RI, lol!) I am now at the point where I can tack her up and bridle her, no help, no supervision, and she is a perfect angel with my clutziness and fumble fingers. I keep telling RI she should be my horse!  One of these days I'll bring a camera with me to lesson, so you can all see Suzie and I together!


----------



## Eagle Child

Eliduc, so sorry you lost Gillie. He was one beautiful boy! Hope your new gelding lives a long, happy life. 

Journey is around 18. Not sure. Her past before I had her is hazy. She does well except for a bit of stiffness and a fat tummy from having a crippled rider this summer. :lol: It is so great to be feeling better.

I just got home from my family reunion weekend and visiting Daddy in assisted living. So ready to get out and see what te Journey girl has been up to. She usually stays out of trouble in the pasture. She's one of the mares who says, "Hey, boys and girls. None of that sass." :lol:

Congrats to Sophieeeee~!!! on her drill practice. And Grace and Kes on their ribbons~!!! And Saphira on her progress~!!! And salutations to everyone else. 

And warm welcomes to all the new faces!

Wow, I'm full of exclamation points this evening. I need a nap.


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone nice to see you all again 
I am going to my lesson tomorrow


----------



## eliduc

Wow! 478 pages. Those foals can be dangerous. I suspect it's a natural instinct for self preservation. Those little feet are like 44 mag bullets. I was about to trim a four month old Qtr. baby years ago and it let fly with a hind foot and THWACK!!!! it kicked my rasp which thankfully was in front of my crotch at the time. I started laughing and THWACK!!! It kicked the rasp again. It's aim was excellent. I moved back a little.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Am going back to re-read everything I missed over the weekend, but wanted to give more details of the show now that I am rested. 

I'll start from the beginning of the day, as I had said in my earlier post, I had many highs and lows and lots of stress.

We started at the barn at 5 am, got Kes and the two other horses loaded and on our way. Hubby drove. I could hear some kicking back there, but checked once at a stop light and all looked fine. Got to the show, pulled out the other two horses, and got to Kes. She was drenched, I mean absolutely drippin in sweat. Her show sheet was drenched, and ripped. Pull her out quickly and into the stall at the show, and start drying her off and getting her to drink. She recut above her eye, same place as last time, and has two big scrapes at her point of hip. Her hip is bleeding and swollen. I have a break down and just start bawling. This is what I had been so scared of and it had happened again. Hubby snaps me out of it, and I start working on the wounds. I had packed all her boo boo meds from the last time, just in case, so cleaned it up, put the antibiotics on, and then the corona paste. I scratched my first class, Halter Hunter Type. I let her rest for an hour, and she seems calm and happy, eating and drinking, I call both my trainer (he's home sick) and my vet. Both say she is ok to show. Bleeding stops, scrapes are superficial, swelling goes down. 

I tack up, go into our first class. She just knows what to do and where she is. She's in full show horse mode, and takes first. Then takes first in our second class. I was elated, so proud of her. I then head over to the trails class, which was very intimidating. She completes the whole thing, including one of those swim noodle car wash set ups, a jump, a waterfall,a gate, and a buried tarp among other things. We take third in trails which was so exciting, since we'd never done anything like that at home. 

It's about 90 degrees when our first of two canter classes start. Our first class is equitation...I enter the ring wanting to find a competitor to vomit on. Target is identified, I smile and end up taking third place, couldn't believe it. Our second canter class goes very, very well. We have collection, we have great cadence, I'm confident. We're on the correct lead...and then the horse in front of me rears up, high. I use my inside leg to move Kes close to the rail as I see the horse is rearing towards the inside. Kes thinks I'm asking for a flying lead change, which she does beautifully, unfortunately, and then I can't get her to change back. Have to bring her back to the trot and back up into the canter on the correct lead. Judge sees the whole thing. We still placed though with a 5th. So after 5 classes, I take her and hose her off, feed and water her. A lady gives me some Ace pills for our trip home for her. She takes them and looks a little drowsy. I'm hopeful the ride home is going to be calm. 

Another rider from my barn hears my name called over the sound system, I won high point that day for our division. Can't even believe it, it was so amazing to win on our first show together, the rosette is my most prized possession at the moment.

So, we load up. Kes is fine, we pull away from the show grounds and I hear something going on in the trailer. The truck is moving I jump out and climb up on the trailer to see whats going on, and there is Kes, all four hooves up against the front of the trailer, back against the padded butt bar, and she's pushing her face against the window to get out. Shes stuck. I went into complete panic mode screaming for my hubby to get out and help me. I open the trailer, we pull the other horse out (who's an angel through all this) and get to Kes. At this point the show execs have heard us, and run out to help. I get the bumper open, finally and Kes falls to the ground, and is struggling to get up. She finally gets up, the show exec slams the bar up on her, loads the other horse and yells to get her home asap. I'm hysterical. She hugs me, tells me its all ok, get her home fast. Its a 45 minute drive, and I can hear her doing it again back there. I pray the whole way home, completely stressed, that she comes out of this without a broken leg. We pull into the barn, finally, pull out the first horse, get to Kes, who is once again drenched in sweat, shipping boots shredded, and pull her out and hose her down. I look her all over. No new cuts but the cuts from the morning are now bleeding again. I find that her rear shoe is dangling off. Find the shoe puller and get it off, her hoof wall is cracked, and chipping. I was an emotional mess. I am so thankful for my barn friends, who helped me get her hoof taped, wounds bandaged, trailer cleaned and put away, and all my tack away while I stay with Kes to calm her down. I finally get her into her stall and she eats and drinks, and I can leave. 

Hubby took me to dinner, sweat, blood and tear soaked, and got me a huge glass of wine to calm me down. At that point I finally can think logically, and realize it all could have been so much worse, and our farrier can fix the foot, the wounds will heal before the breed show and I can celebrate our performance during the day. 

Soooo, there's the long story. Cheers to all who got through this drama of a story. I am now going to be working with our trainer to get her to realize the trailer isnt a panic zone. Or else I will have to find a way to get her to the show with a supplement or something that doesn't DQ in a blood test. My poor mare, she must have been so terrified to act this way.

I have vids, just need to upload them...


----------



## sinnabun

*In my second childhood at 56*

What a wonderful forum! I have always adored horses and always wanted one of my own. 2 years ago, we were fortunate enough to be able to purchase 50 acres. The first thing I put on it was 2 horses. A Appy and Arab. Not being very knowledgable, the Arab was more than my experience (or should I say lack of) could handle. I had several trainers come out, and tell me to sell her, she would never be what I wanted. Not being one to give up easily, I found a wonderful trainer that worked with us. She has turned out to be a wonderful horse and best friend.
I am enjoying her everyday and teaching my 2 grandaughters to ride, take care of and respect these beautiful creatures.
I am able to ride several times a week. I rode in my first snow storm last winter, it was awesome!


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Grace I feel bad for you and poor Kes 
I hope this does not happen again 
Congratulations with your win


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Sinnabun 
Your horse is very nice I love her color


----------



## With Grace

Thanks CW, I'm praying we can get Kes to a point where she doesn't hurt herself in there again. At my illogical point yesterday I was going to never show again. Now I realize that isn't the answer, she needs to learn to be calm when trailering!


----------



## Country Woman

maybe before you bought her she had a bad expericnce in a trailer


----------



## Blue

Holy Moley! What a day for you With Grace! Congratulations! Not only on your placings, but just making it through all that! What a husband you must have.

Welcome sinnabun. I must say. You're my age and you look great. Beautiful horse too.

CW. Hang in there. It's getting closer and you're gonna love it!


----------



## corgi

Welcome sinnabun!

I am sporting a large bruise on my thigh from the little filly who I have secretly named Ninja since she is so fast and lethal! LOL

With Grace....so scary! But I am sure with some trailer training, she will be just fine. Don't let it discourage you after your great experience at the show


----------



## Country Woman

Hey everyone looking forward for tomorrow


----------



## chrislynnet

With Grace, what a story! Congratulations for doing so great at the show, a virtual shoulder to cry on for your horrible trailering experience, and an award for a great husband! I hope along with you that Kes can be trained to be well in the trailer.

CW, am I remembering right that you're taking your 1st ride with your leased horse tomorrow?


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Blue, Corgi and Chrislynet - I really appreciate the support and virtual shoulders here!

CW - yep, I have a feeling something went wrong in a trailer in her past. She has no scars from an accident, but something has got her really freaked out. Good luck tomorrow, hooray for CW FINALLY getting to ride!


----------



## Ladytrails

It's really late and I am just now catching up from today's posts. A shout out to all the newbies - welcome! It is great to hear your intro stories and see the new pics!

With Grace, You posted last night about 15 mins after I went to bed...! I had waited up for a while to see if there was news. Congrats on all your ribbons! I knew you could do it! I had missed the great advice to find a victim to vomit on if needed -- that's hilarious! I'm glad you didn't need to aim and fire, though  

Sounds like poor Kes gets herself in a state in the trailer, huh? That must have been a near heart attack for you to find her like that. You can get her to trust trailers again, though - any horse who'd go through noodles in the trail class for you, without practicing, has to already trust you a lot. It may take some time, but it's not an uncommon thing to have to deal with. 

Anyway, I'm so proud to hear that you did so well - a really great day for both of you, all in all, and Kes's boo boos will heal. Your DH is a keeper, too! 

CW, I'm looking forward to your report tomorrow! I hope it's a great day and you get to ride to your heart's content!


----------



## Country Woman

chrislynnet said:


> With Grace, what a story! Congratulations for doing so great at the show, a virtual shoulder to cry on for your horrible trailering experience, and an award for a great husband! I hope along with you that Kes can be trained to be well in the trailer.
> 
> CW, am I remembering right that you're taking your 1st ride with your leased horse tomorrow?


I am not leasing at the moment Ben is a lesson horse
thank you Grace I am looking forward to this


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace: Patsy actually had scars from her trailer wreck. She did eventually get over it but I haul often. Maybe take her for a short trailer ride a few times a week if you can manage it. Make sure she isn't a "scrambler"...(a horse who falls when the trailer turns)...
I am so proud of you both!

Country Woman: I am pretty excited for you too...what time is your lesson on Ben?

Welcome Sinnabun!'

I am nervous because I found out I have to ride Sophie at a performance. Not in a drill just in a demo but she is soooo green. Won't even have 60 days Friday when we go.

Can you say stage fright? EEEEK


----------



## maisie

With Grace - That was indeed a day of highs and lows! Hats off to you for surviving. I ride one little Intro class at a schooling show and I'm exhausted; I wouldn't survive a day like yours. Poor Kes, she must have had a terrible experience in a moving trailer. It's interesting that she's calm before it starts to move. 

Susan - Sophie looks good in your video. I was so busy watching her that I missed the bucked-off event. She's just a little hesitant, which is to be expected, but looks calm and attentive. She seems to have a good head on her ~ bet she's performing perfectly in a few weeks. Her coloring makes her very eye-catching in the formations. 

Welcome to everyone who's new. You seem to come in bunches. :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-I would be a basket case if I saw my horse like that in the trailer. And she did all this w/another calm horse in there w/her-that is really strange. I hope you can work her out of her terror so you can continue showing, since she does so well -congratulations on the placings & the high point-you two did great!

CW-have fun today-hope they give you plenty of time to enjoy that nice horse.

Susan-Sophie looked really good at the practice. That was a scary buck on that other horse!

Welcome sinnabun-Arabs are so misunderstood,glad you kept working w/yours.

We are sweltering again here in AZ. But Hubs seem to have caught a cold-hopefully it won't last long & I don't get it-LOL!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

She did very good for me and I am thrilled!
Friday night we will be riding in a demo;. after the rest of the team performs our long drill.
Sophie and I will come in with the team and we will show the crowd how we ride when we school a green horse, and touch on flag breaking. 
I hope she behaves and does me proud. I have the belly cramps thinking about it..


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I am going riding today 
I will have to take lots of pictures


----------



## Eagle Child

Country Woman said:


> Yea I am going riding today
> I will have to take lots of pictures


Have loads of fun with Ben today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

With Grace you have a task ahead with your horse and it does sound like a bad experience has been had. But just a thought. Check the rubber matting on the floor of your float for traction. If wet, rubber on rubber can be like ice to stand on as can iron shoes on wet rubber.

Stella slipped on the ribbed rubber flooring designed for horse floats, but when wet, it is slipery . That is what caused Stella to fall and injure her leg.

The rubber matting i am now drilling 1in holes in it an inch apart. Big task but it gives more grip for the horse. I have also noticed when bare foot she does not slip at all.

Also check to see if the horse float bounces around on its suspension. Most dont have shock absorbers but adding them can stablize the float. Jump in the float and be taken for a ride at normal speed you will find out how stable it is, or what else is going on to frighten the horse. You may be surprised how much they sway around when being towed at speed.


----------



## Blue

That's an excellent idea Stan. I've always thought that trailering a horse should be for the comfort and safety of the animals, not for the convenience of the poor schmuck behind me. Horses can't see the bumps coming or turns or anticipate a sudden stop. It's got to be nerve wracking for them. 

I had a horse one time that hated trailering! I don't know if he was in a wreck, but he'd been "broken" and trained in Mexico. First we had to work on getting him in. Day after day just get in, get a cookie and back out. Then in and a short ride around the block. Then a short ride to the store. You get my drift. It took a couple months, but he had to regain his confidence and security. Once he got it back, he'd walk into any trailer and go anywhere for me.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
I went for my lesson today 
when I got there Ben was tacked up in an English saddle 
I thought about that, First we tried the mounting block 
But I had never mounted a horse with an English saddle before 
so i went to the ramp I got on it felt good
We first walked around the arena then we went on a diagonal 
then I got to trot I even tried posting
my trainer Alex was surprised I knew how to post
We then went outside to walk around 
then I went inside and was asked to dismount I was a little scared 
at remembering what happened before with Belle 
so I took my right foot out of the stirrup then I had help swinging my leg 
over and took my left foot out then slid down to the ground


----------



## chrislynnet

Blue, good to know that that worked for you. Slow and steady seems like the way to go.


----------



## chrislynnet

Country Woman, that's great! Look at you beaming on your horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Chrisleynnet 
he is a very good horse can you believe he is 22 years old


----------



## corgi

Yay CW!!!

Not only did you get to ride but you rode in a type of saddle that you have never tried..and you were successful!! I think this place is going to end up being a great fit for you. I look forward to hearing how you grow as a rider.


----------



## Blue

CW you look great! Such a huge smile! Congrats! It's finally happening for you.:clap:


----------



## Country Woman

Bye the way I have ridden in an English saddle 20 years ago
Yes this is going to be a great fit for me


----------



## With Grace

CW - I am so thrilled to see you riding! You and Ben look awesome together! I'm also just loving that you rode English...not that I am biased or anything.:wink:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Country Woman I am so happy to see you on Big Ben! What a great horse and rider team you make.


----------



## Eagle Child

Country Woman said:


> Hi everyone
> I went for my lesson today
> when I got there Ben was tacked up in an English saddle
> I thought about that, First we tried the mounting block
> But I had never mounted a horse with an English saddle before
> so i went to the ramp I got on it felt good
> We first walked around the arena then we went on a diagonal
> then I got to trot I even tried posting
> my trainer Alex was surprised I knew how to post
> We then went outside to walk around
> then I went inside and was asked to dismount I was a little scared
> at remembering what happened before with Belle
> so I took my right foot out of the stirrup then I had help swinging my leg
> over and took my left foot out then slid down to the ground


Awesommmmmmeeeeeee!!!!! Ben and you both look great! Congratulations! It looks like a nice facility, too!


----------



## With Grace

So I have tried to catch up on all these posts since Saturday, whew that was a lot to catch up on! Lets see if I can remember now everything I wanted to say...

Susan - Sophie looks fabulous, I can't wait to hear how she does on Friday, but I do have a feeling she is going to perform perfectly for you. Good luck!!

Stan - I will go have a look at the flooring of the trailer, but I would think if it was slippery the other two horses would have had issues too. ?? But will go check it out and get it wet and see what it's doing up front where Kes rides (since she's the biggest, tee hee hee)

Sinnabun - Welcome! I love your horse, and that you worked out your issues and have created a great bond with her. Your post title just says it all, and I know exactly what you mean by second childhood, I feel like a kid again every time I ride.

Welcome to the other new 40 and over friends!! 

Can't remember all I wanted to say, sorry to all I missed, and thank you all for your sweet words. I really am proud of my mare for her performance, she is exactly the show horse I knew she would be. Just got to get the trailer issues worked out.

Went and hand walked her today, farrier cant come til tomorrow morning. Fetlocks are swollen, she's quite sore all over. Gave her Bute, will go cold hose her tonight. Luckily, she knows a horse masseuse, and enjoyed quite a long rub down this afternoon.


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm

CW, just had to say congrats! Isn't it funny how we go thru trials and tribulations and think, when will it happen? God then grants us a wonderful blessing. If you had not been disappointed by your trial with Belle, you may never have met Big Ben! God's speed! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you I enjoyed riding English none of the horses 
knows how to neck rein 
I may try to ride with a western saddle though 
but you have more contact with the horse this way
next time Marc is going to take more pictures and a video too


----------



## texasgal

CW! I'm speechless. This is just FABULOUS!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you texas gal


----------



## Country Woman

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> CW, just had to say congrats! Isn't it funny how we go thru trials and tribulations and think, when will it happen? God then grants us a wonderful blessing. If you had not been disappointed by your trial with Belle, you may never have met Big Ben! God's speed! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


This horse Ben will take good care of me. I really like him


----------



## With Grace

CW I love your new avatar pic ((((hugs))))


----------



## Country Woman

thanks WG I love your avatar too


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, this is fantabulous news! You look SOOOOO good mounted on Ben in English tack! Yay! You're going to have to let your helmet out a notch just to contain your big smile!  

Grace, I really like Stan's suggestion about doing something to lessen the slipperyness of wet floor mats. I wouldn't be surprised if that would help. If nothing else, it would "feel" better to Kes which might make her feel more secure while traveling. I think once they get frightened, it feeds on itself...I have one old 33 year old guy who has scrambled in the trailer in the past, and I know that he sweats buckets, literally, when trailering. He makes such a puddle that his flooring is slicker than the others just from the sweat. 

Kes is a lucky lady to have the market cornered on horse massages on demand....


----------



## Horsnaround64

Cw your smile says it all. Great picture


----------



## Country Woman

thanks Horsanround


----------



## Foxhunter

Not a lot of time, farrier will be here to do the young horses so I need to crack on.

First off, *Grace* look at how much room she has, some horses like to spread their legs when travelling and if she has a full partition this does not allow them to do so. I had one mare that would not move in a straight trailer without a partition or, if she was travelling in a horse box side on but put a partition in the trailer and she would go down. She would spread her front legs several feet apart to balance and if she couldn't she would panic.

*CW* That is great news. He looks a sane and kindly gentleman of a horse.

Things should be back to normal from Friday, Mum is going back Thursday. She had an overhaul yesterday, hairdresser first thing then chiropodist in the afternoon so she was well pleased.

I have been watching a lot of the Olympics, UK has done very well especially in the Equestrian events. The individual show jumping this afternoon and then the Dressage individual on Thursday. 
What has been great about the dressage is that the BBC has a woman commentating who really knows her stuff about the movements and as the tests are being ridden so she explains what the horse/rider has done wrong or praises the movements - she doesn't over talk, criticise or make inane comments to hear her own voice, but is quietly informative. 

Off to get the hound pups exercised, let the birds out, feed the horses! Take care one and all.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes FoxHunter He took care of me


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Chrisleynnet
> he is a very good horse can you believe he is 22 years old


Just a shade younger than me:shock:
Token.


----------



## Stan

With Grace
Take a ride in the back of your trailer you will be surprised how much the trailer bounces around and rock and rolls. Another thing is the noise Stella looks all around when she is getting in and its the noise she is checking out. Tin or aluminum have a druming sound that can get unnerving. I know it sounds, well maybe, but it is worth the experience riding in the back at 60 miles an hour and the brakes go on, or a corner is taken a little fast.

Shock absorbers if fitted have a stablising effect to the rock and roll by slowing the reaction to bumps down. All can contribute to the horse becoming scared and reacting. Its a trigger you have to find and remove. Take on board the horse is standing and that changes the centre of gravity in the float to a pivot point 3 feet higher than floor level which will increase the roll effect.

Im not trying to be a wet blanket just covering some of the issues I have had to deal with. As for speed when towing I can't go to fast even down hill. I tow with an isuzu bighorn only a 3 litre diesel and it huffs and puffs with two horses on board, the **** thing couldn't pull the skin of a rice pudding,:shock: so if you get behind me on our narrow NZ roads you are in for a slow trip. I will pull over to let traffic past but if you toot your horn at me its funny how that causes my truck to slow when going up hill and I have trouble finding a suitable place to pull over and let traffic past.:twisted: New Zealand has lots and lots of narrow, hilly, winding roads.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan I did that one time. I happened to be "expecting" my second child. I had an old grey qh gelding and we were taking him to the vet I think. Everytime we turned you could feel the trailer just rocking crazy. So I got in the trailer with him. This was before cell phones too. It was a two horse with a full partition and that is how I found out about scrambling. He couldn't balance in there. I later found he could balance fine in a stock trailer when he could spread his legs out.
It was the bumpiest, scariest ride I ever took and I have a new appreciation for my horses who ride in there for me...


----------



## ozarkmama

HI, I'm Terri. I am 48 and I would love to be a part of this group. I have posted a few pics of my baby Rumir and will be taking some new ones soon I hope.


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning everyone 

First off I want to welcome all the newbies to the thread, welcome welcome 

*Grace:* I am sooo proud of you, I _knew_ you would place that well!  Now we need pics of the day!! Poor Kes, the trailoring experience must have been harrowing for her. 

Token and Susan have a great idea about checking the float while driving and the mats, it could be something as simple as that. I am surprised she even gets ON a trailer with the way she freaks out once in it. She's a great girl to do that!

*Susan:* Love the video, you all look amazing! That buck looked....wow...just....wow! Glad the girl is ok.

*CW:* So happy to see you found a barn to ride, your smile says it all =)

Went to the barn last night, just to bond with my girl, groomed her, petted her, gave her her treats, tucked her in and went home. My lesson on Monday went REALLY well, going to cut down to 2 a month and see how it goes. Off to work, must make $$ to pay for my habit / horse :lol:


----------



## chrislynnet

Welcome Terri! I'm really new myself, it's good to "see" you here.


----------



## Country Woman

ozarkmama said:


> HI, I'm Terri. I am 48 and I would love to be a part of this group. I have posted a few pics of my baby Rumir and will be taking some new ones soon I hope.


Welcome Teri nice to have you here 
there are lots of nice people here


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Welcome Terry. The horse is cute in your avatar but that little girl is just precious!!


----------



## Koolio

*Making the most out of summer vacation*

Both hubby and I are on vacation and had plans to go with the kids to my grandparents cottage for 2 weeks. Unfortunately, my boxer dog has come up with a corneal ulcer that needs frequent medicating and monitoring by the vet every few days, so I've been home looking after him most of the summer. I enjoy being home with the kids, the horses and the other critters, but missed going on our annual motorcycle trip with my husband last week. This week my husband is back from the motorcycle trip, so yesterday we went trail riding!

There is a provincial park about 15 km from here with about 135 km of horse trails through the fields and forests. It is a great facility and a fantastic place to ride, but my husband has never been (he doesn't ride often). We loaded up our two geldings in the morning and off we went. It was a beautiful day and a fantastic ride going through the shade of the forest. We saw two moose, numerous waterfowl and other birds as well as many smaller forest critters. The horses were fantastic! It was wonderful to spend some time with my husband doing something I love to do. I think he enjoyed it too. Hopefully we will go back soon.


----------



## Country Woman

nice to hear that you had a good time Koolio with your husband


----------



## chrislynnet

Koolio, that sounds amazing. Our barn owner who leases us our horses occasionally hosts a trail ride for boarders and lessees. My son was able to go on the last one and had a blast. Since I just leased a horse for myself I get to go on the next one. Although the BO is pretty pregnant so it might be a while!


----------



## dee

*Volcano eruption*

Stan - hope you and yours are all safe and sound. Looks like NZ got quite a surprise today. That ash is going to make a mess of things for a long time - good thing its great for the soil!

I don't know how far you are from the volcano - hope you are as far from it as you can get!


----------



## ozarkmama

Susan Crumrine said:


> Welcome Terry. The horse is cute in your avatar but that little girl is just precious!!


That's my daughters arabian mare who was 21 at the time, still going to playdays with an 11 year old girl. the girl is my granddaughter Brittney who was around 6 at the time. One of my all time favorite pics.


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed!

*Edited to add:* *eliduc, TB Lover, sinnabun, ozarkmama.*

*Welcome!*

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* *(m)* - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 41, Ohio, USA
*TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Texasgal: I turned 42 last Sunday...LOL.
Still hoping to hear from Stan...


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*

I'm totally behind with everything so just going to say that I hope you are all doing well, 
CW I did see your ride and it just made me smile to see you looking so happy up there, I hope this is going to be the start of a whole new riding experience for you
Grace - the trailer thing must have been awful. I have ridden in the back of a trailer a few times and it is AWFUL. Amazes me how willing they are to do it for us. I have no suggestions other than maybe a very light sedative to just relax her and take her for some really short rides until she settles down. Do you travel her 'forwards' as in a side by side or herringbone? Might make a difference.


----------



## With Grace

Checking in to see if Stan is doing ok??

Just got back from visiting Kes, gave her Bute. The swelling in the fetlocks has gone down, so at least we don't have the month long injuries of the last trailer ride! Met the farrier out there this morning, so we are no longer shoeless. Going to ride tomorrow and see how things go. We will also load and pull her around in the trailer (with my trainer.) 

So to answer ? about the trailer...its a 3 horse slant, which we pull with my Land Rover LR3 (now, before you go bashing on pulling with an SUV instead of an F150 or 250, you have to go drive a Rover. The thing is a pulling machine, can hardly even feel the trailer back there. They are unlike any other SUV. Both our LR dealer and the local trailer place said it's the only SUV rated to pull a horse trailer that big...sorry, had to include that because we get bashed on for using the LR3 to pull it, and it truly is an awesome tow vehicle. Has self leveling system, and braking system that tells the trailer brakes when and how much braking to use) So, Kes has a nice big window in her slot, I kept it open for her this time. I left the butt bumper on the largest hole so that she had room to move around. The mats I played with this morning and couldn't get them slippery, they are brand new and have some grip to them. I used a feed bag the way there and not the way back, made no difference except she put a foot through the feed bag and ripped it to shreds.

She trailers the same on her own or with calm horses, still freaked out. 

My vet is working on finding a natural sedative that will work on her, but also isn't going to show in a blood pull, as we will have one done before we are allowed to show. 

I'll let you all know how tomorrow goes with her in the trailer...


----------



## jaydee

*Trailer trouble*



With Grace said:


> Checking in to see if Stan is doing ok??
> 
> Just got back from visiting Kes, gave her Bute. The swelling in the fetlocks has gone down, so at least we don't have the month long injuries of the last trailer ride! Met the farrier out there this morning, so we are no longer shoeless. Going to ride tomorrow and see how things go. We will also load and pull her around in the trailer (with my trainer.)
> 
> So to answer ? about the trailer...its a 3 horse slant, which we pull with my Land Rover LR3 (now, before you go bashing on pulling with an SUV instead of an F150 or 250, you have to go drive a Rover. The thing is a pulling machine, can hardly even feel the trailer back there. They are unlike any other SUV. Both our LR dealer and the local trailer place said it's the only SUV rated to pull a horse trailer that big...sorry, had to include that because we get bashed on for using the LR3 to pull it, and it truly is an awesome tow vehicle. Has self leveling system, and braking system that tells the trailer brakes when and how much braking to use) So, Kes has a nice big window in her slot, I kept it open for her this time. I left the butt bumper on the largest hole so that she had room to move around. The mats I played with this morning and couldn't get them slippery, they are brand new and have some grip to them. I used a feed bag the way there and not the way back, made no difference except she put a foot through the feed bag and ripped it to shreds.
> 
> She trailers the same on her own or with calm horses, still freaked out.
> 
> My vet is working on finding a natural sedative that will work on her, but also isn't going to show in a blood pull, as we will have one done before we are allowed to show.
> 
> I'll let you all know how tomorrow goes with her in the trailer...


 Hey I'm British - no way I'm going to knock the landrover - I learned to drive in one and my son in Wyoming still insists on owning one!!!
The arab I had at one time always travelled in the side by side trailer we had (pretty much all you get in the UK other than a single) and he was foot perfect in it but when we got rid of it and bought a horsebox he had to travel herringbone and the first few times he really did struggle with the concept and was bouncing about all over the place and at one point my husband actually thought he was going to tip the whole thing over or destroy himself. Since he always travelled alone to show - only arab we had - we tried taking all the partitions out and he could then travel facing forwards and seemed to be able to balance and brace himself OK.

Stan - just flipped back - hope you are OK. Scarey


----------



## With Grace

jaydee - I may try that, though my trainer is worried that if we turned it into a stock trailer so she can ride forward facing, she'll go down because of her show shoes. Another person at my barn thinks shes scared of what she is seeing out the windows and to cover them up. I guess it could be one of a million things, have to trial and error everything we can think of.


----------



## Country Woman

Good Luck Grace hope you find a solution 
Stan I hope you are ok


----------



## Country Woman

Hope you all are well just waiting to make the next lesson appointment


----------



## jaydee

*Trailer issues*



With Grace said:


> jaydee - I may try that, though my trainer is worried that if we turned it into a stock trailer so she can ride forward facing, she'll go down because of her show shoes. Another person at my barn thinks shes scared of what she is seeing out the windows and to cover them up. I guess it could be one of a million things, have to trial and error everything we can think of.


 Could be the windows - especially if she's not used to heavy traffic and is sensitive to lots of noise
Its a shame you cant find someone with a side by side you could try her in - at least with solid partitions she would have something to feel supported by. Our horses were always shod in the UK as we did so much road work and I never saw any increased slipping problems but you just dont want to take any more risks on top of what you already have, especially as she seems to go into panic mode with no care for her own safety
Good luck


----------



## With Grace

I'll take pics tonight of the inside of my trailer, and see what everyone thinks, and if I'm overlooking something. The partitions are solid, but dont go all the way to the floor if that makes sense. They are padded and go from the bottom of the belly up to the ceiling. I do know someone with a two horse, but, it's brand spankin new, and so was my trailer before I started hauling Kes. I don't want her to ruin someone else's trailer, she has scratched all the paint off the front from climbing the walls


----------



## Foxhunter

What a day it has been!

Nothing has really gone right all day. I still had one young horse to work. I left him until the evening as the horse flies were out with a vengeance, Neem works until they sweat and as it was so humid that didn't take a lot.
Em wanted to go down for the evening with her mother so we kicked on. Took the hounds and other dogs out for a walk before I fed them. That was fine but, checking the four horses still out, Mush, a yearling had a 'gash' on his side. As we had all the dogs and no halters we took the dogs back, I called the vet - luckily it was Alistair on duty as there was no way I wanted one of the young girls who have not had a lot of experience, coming out.
Alistair was an hours drive away. 
We got the horses in, this 'gash' went from his flank to nearly his elbow. Deep with torn muscle, broken ribs and an enormous flap of skin. Not nice at all.

Had everything ready for the vet who, on hearing that I had said it was a 'good one' knew it would be something bad. 

He started stitching at about 6.40 and finished about 10 - basically non stop. Poor Mush was very good, not that he had a lot of chance of being anything but because he was doped to the eyeballs, two layers of internal stitches, then sutures in the skin, drainage tubes, also tubes on either side of the skin sutures so that they take the pressure off the actual injury. Big opening left in his flank as forcing that together would be useless as it would just tear out. To much stretch on that part of the skin.

He looks like something out of a horror movie! Trouble with TBs is that thet swell so much.

Found what he did it on, a gate catch - a rounded gate catch that was well driven into the post. 









The gate was open so they could have the run of two fields, nothing new. The catch was flattened against the post. It was also higher than his wound but with the flesh left on it and the was it was, no doubt it was the cause. I can only guess that the flies drove them to charging around and he just got to close to the gate. 

I have pictures - will post them when I get a bit more time.


----------



## chrislynnet

Foxhunter, that's terrible! I'm so sorry for poor Mush. I hope he heals completely.


----------



## With Grace

Fox - I'm sorry about Mush, must have been pretty scary to find him with such a big gash. Hope he heals up quickly!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-love the pic of you w/the English saddle-you look great on the horse. Definetely want more pictures!

W Grace-Glad Kes is doing OK & has her shoe back on. This will take some detective work on your part to find out what she's so terrified of & then figure out how to fix it. 

Koolio-sounds like a great ride-hope you can do it again soon.

It is very hot here today, & no rain anytime soon. Took a road trip to the nearest CostCo form here-a 2 hr. ride & wouldn't you know it -I forgot my list! Got the majority of what was on it, but did forget some much wanted items, including the corn chips that DH was really looking forward to-& yes, he was there w/me!
A good day to all & hope we hear from Stan soon.


----------



## maisie

Poor little Mush. I hope he heals up with no lasting effects. Alistair deserves a gold medal for so many hours of stitching.

Where is Stan in relation to this eruption? Hope he comes on soon to reassure us. 

CW, I think you and Ben fit each other well. He's a handsome guy and you look so happy.

With Grace - it sounds like you'll be busy between now and your big show. Simultaneously preparing _and_ figuring out why Kes panics is a big order. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## With Grace

maisie said:


> With Grace - it sounds like you'll be busy between now and your big show. Simultaneously preparing _and_ figuring out why Kes panics is a big order. Good luck.:thumbsup:


LOL along with Equine Massage school all next week!:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Fox Hunter poor Mush 
do you have an idea what happened to the horse


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all 
when I go back I will have more pictures


----------



## Fahntasia

Evening everyone.

*Fox:* good grief, I swear some horses need to be bubble wrapped! Hope mush gets better soon!

No news of the token one yet? hope all is well ....

Went to the barn tonight, I had every intention of lunging her, got side tracked, groomed her, hand grazed her, BUT I will be riding her tomorrow in any case. 

She kept licking me, anywhere her muzzle could reach, I think she's trying to "groom" me too ****! She had a 3 yr old moment when I picked up her left front, she decided she was having none of it, took 2 jabs to her belly with my finger for her to get the picture that I will NOT stand for that, she also spooked at a rock that she kicked.....my girl does some odd things lol.....She's listening quite well, we are still trying to figure each other out, but she seems to enjoy my company. I think i'll get her a jolly ball, she drags her hay around her stall, and needs stimulation to keep that young mind occupied. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Country Woman

awe so sweet


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Both hubby and I are on vacation and had plans to go with the kids to my grandparents cottage for 2 weeks. Unfortunately, my boxer dog has come up with a corneal ulcer that needs frequent medicating and monitoring by the vet every few days, so I've been home looking after him most of the summer. I enjoy being home with the kids, the horses and the other critters, but missed going on our annual motorcycle trip with my husband last week. This week my husband is back from the motorcycle trip, so yesterday we went trail riding!
> 
> There is a provincial park about 15 km from here with about 135 km of horse trails through the fields and forests. It is a great facility and a fantastic place to ride, but my husband has never been (he doesn't ride often). We loaded up our two geldings in the morning and off we went. It was a beautiful day and a fantastic ride going through the shade of the forest. We saw two moose, numerous waterfowl and other birds as well as many smaller forest critters. The horses were fantastic! It was wonderful to spend some time with my husband doing something I love to do. I think he enjoyed it too. Hopefully we will go back soon.


Boxer, now there is a dog, they are capable of so much facial expression. I got my first boxer when a kidd and have had three in all. They are a great animal. 

Cheers
Stan or as some have named me Token and don't ask.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Talking about transporting the horse or if we had moved on, back we go.
This evening we took Kate and Stella to a friends, they have grass. Loaded both, Stella being a little apprehensive but she loaded with little trouble. Remember she fell when unloading a couple of months ago. Get to our destination unload Kate and Stella, no way, she was not going to back off. She demonstrated the unsure posture head down looking at me for direction and snorting.

Looked at her rear stance one hind leg standing in poo and the other forward. Not moving even though I got her to move her front legs. When she fell it was the same as last time poo on the floor making it slipery and she was not going to move. Cut a long story short I managed to get her to back off but she did it so fast she could have fallen again.

So work to do teaching her how to back out slow any ideas?. That is if I can get her to load again. Could be a long ride next week if she wont load, 15 miles on country roads and no shoes. Heres a little something else. I was parked in the same spot as when she fell. 

Cheers all
Stan AKA Token


----------



## Stan

dee said:


> Stan - hope you and yours are all safe and sound. Looks like NZ got quite a surprise today. That ash is going to make a mess of things for a long time - good thing its great for the soil!
> 
> I don't know how far you are from the volcano - hope you are as far from it as you can get!


We are miles the volcano is in the middle of our north island and I live on the west coast in the north of the island about 200 miles north. However, another one of the coast also burst into life and started erupting White island it is called. 
The earth she is a changing (could make a country song out of that)


----------



## Stan

O/K I know three post in a row i'm hogging it.
I have just finished reading the latest posts and need to say to all thanks for the concern.

Even though I have made a flipent remark on the volcano issues when putting all of the events together and giving it some thought. One of our major cities Christchurch has been subject to strong earth quakes over the past two years, and they have caused some loss of life and flattend parts of that city, Christchurch is half way down the south island of NZ and on the west coast. Now in the middle of the north Island we have three mountians which are also our sky fields. One of the mountians there now and again would belch out a bit of ash then go back to sleep the other two slept peacefully untill the other day out of the blue one of the sleeping beauties woke up. Not expected, so the alert is on for that one and now another in the chain but out to sea off our east coast in the pacific has also started erupting. At this time it is reported to be minor eruptions but one has to start looking at the recent events and wonder.

New Zealand is on the pacific rim thay call the ring of fire. And the volcanos, dormant, and alive stretch right up both Islands. Auckland has 26 dormant volcanoes and other dormant cones also north of Whangarei. Now that is getting close to me, Whangarei is a city on the east coast and I live 60 miles to the west, on the coast. So even though in no danger it is interesting given the event of the lining up of the planets in December this year. 

While on doom and gloom The next snippit of information is on the area I live. 

Kauri trees take thousands of years to get to the giant size some have managed. In the swamp areas over the past 80 years large very old trees have been retrieved. Kauri trees pickle in salt water and when submerged. On the beach I live on there are kauri trees in the cliffs and sand dunes thousands of years old. Also on the beach itself what looks like rocks is infact Kauri stumps The wood can still be chipped off. Thousands of years old, but I digress from my story. 

The Kauri trees that are being retrieved are in layers in the ground. It has been reported there is three layers of these fallen trees, and between the layers is dirt and vegatation build up which took 25 hundred years to achieve. So the three layers of trees are around 7 thousand years and the trees are aged a couple of thousand years. They are very large trees and worth mega bucks as there is no milling of kauri in New Zealand any more, the trees are very slow growing.

Here is the kicker: It is reported by those harvesting the trees, but not widely publisized, the trees all lay in the same general direction. Layer on layer and the time frame is around 2000 to 2500 years. Does that mean, some natural event went through and flattend the trees every couple of thousand years and if so does it align with the Aztec calander or which ever calander it is, reported to end around 21 Dec this year. 

So again thanks for the concern but I am a considerable distance away and the ash cloud has blown out to sea. Just another thought for all. In the middle of the North Island near the volcano that is making its presence known is lake Taupo. To New Zealand standards it is a big and deep lake it is also a volcano crater. They don't call New Zeraland the shaky isles for nothing.:lol:

Cheers all 
I will take a larger prozac tonight and sleep well.
As always the spelling mistakes belong to me, don't copy


----------



## kim_angel

Fahntasia said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> *Fox:* good grief, I swear some horses need to be bubble wrapped! Hope mush gets better soon!


**** - we have one of those that needs bubble wrap. He is always getting hurt and when he was about 8 mnths old he even sliced his leg wide open and sliced his tendon in half. It was flapping against the outside of his knee. eww. Thankfully our vet saved his leg and his life that day. But he is always still getting hurt and he is only 28 mnths old.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Token: What a relief to hear from you. So you live near a "ring of fire.." ( Johhny Cash's most famous song....)
I think I know why your pictures are so beautiful with all the greenery now.

Coolio: I am glad to hear about your ride. I love having a hubby who rides...ever notice the women whose husband's can't or won't are green with envy? he he he...almost makes up for how much of a slob he is.

With Grace, she is spooking or slipping. Can you rig up a camera somehow? I climbed in the horse trailer to diagnose a problem and it was dumb....don't recommend that. LOL
Make sure you wrap her legs before you trailer her again I would use a "gallop wrap" with polo's and make a figure 8 around her feltlock. Have a vet show you how to wrap as you can do damage.

CW: I am looking forward to seeing more pictures!

Fahntasia: I bet you mare likes your salty taste! It sounds like you have a great friendship with her.


----------



## maisie

Glad to hear from you Stan. Even though I knew that chances were you were far from the volcano, there's a picture on line of a field that is dirty white with ashes. There are 3 horses and a woman in the field. It just made me gulp for you, she-who and your girls.

We Americans tend to have little knowledge of the geography of NZ.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Or America most times.. lol.

My mother will call me if she hears of storms in Dallas .. "Oh, my goodness! Are you ok, I hear there were storms in Texas."

"Mom, Dallas is 200 miles from here .. sun is shining in Houston."

hehe


----------



## With Grace

Token - So glad to hear you are ok! I also live on the "ring of fire" with Mt St Helens on one side and Mt Rainier on the other, and the big quake that is supposed to hit us. we are quite prepared for a major catastrophe, but most arent and things will be crazy here if and when it happens. Interesting about those trees, and a little frightening too.

Susan - funny you should say that, I ordered a trailer cam yesterday. I did get to see what she was doing as we left the show grounds, she's fine, then panics and tries to climb the wall, which of course she cant, so will all four hooves up the wall she loses grip and down she goes. I believe she does this over and over... I use big thick long shipping boots. I got two trips out of those and have new ones on order. She shredded them, so polos would be destroyed on her. I was thinking of putting some SMBs on her under the shipping boots to try and give her some support. Hopefully my vet has come up with a good sedative for the next show!

Fahntasia - I love hearing how you and your mare are bonding. We need more pics of her please!

CW - whens your next lesson? 


Heading out to start the trailer training...I have a feeling this is going to be a long process. Especially since I am no good backing up the **** trailer to put it back....ugh.


----------



## jaydee

Stan - So glad to hear you are OK, we need our token male. Sorry to hear that you had another episode of backing out trouble. I have one who hates it too but we are able to load her first (herringbone) so she is able to turn around easily and walk out forwards. maybe you need to think about buying a front unload trailer. Sorry more money!!
Foxhunter - Hope your youngster recovers OK, that sounded awful. I have a mare who would travel miles to injure herself on something I'm sure
Texas Gal - My friends & family in the UK call me in panic if there is any sort of disturbing weather along the east coast in general actually a good thousand miles in any direction does it for them!!!
Grace - I have had horses that hated shipping boots and travelled really badly in them, when we moved our horses here from the UK the company who handled it all actually told us not to use them or polo wraps as if they start to drop down & then irritate it can be a disaster as a lot of horses start to fidget and often panic. I now use SMB's on them all and they seem to do a good job protecting the legs without causing any problems.
Susan - hope progress is going well with the new horse
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Country Woman

Good Morning everyone Marc has to call today and ask 
I hope its next week


----------



## Blue

With Grace, you say she starts out fine? Is that early in the ride? I just wonder if there is some sort of vibration coming from the FLOOR of the trailer that increases with speed? Could it be something like that? 

I only say that because when had a diesel pusher motorhome. Our dogs (big tough German Sheperds!) loved going with us, but when the thing was traveling they could feel the engine vibration through the floor and it made them very nervous. We finally just let them get on the couch and bed and they did much better.

Just a thought.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all 

*Stan:* Good to hear from you, quite a few of us were worried about you! Have you tried moving the poo with a broom and spreading sand over the "smear" that way she feels the grit/grip of it and wont freak out and scramble out of the trailer?

*Susan: *My hubby doesn't ride, he thinks horses are great big giant man eating monsters that will hurt you without question ****! I prefer it that way though, it gives me "my alone time" throughout the week, it's my time to decompress and relax from work AND home. Sapphira and I are getting along like two firecrackers, I just adore her! We need more pics of Diamond!

*Grace: *New pics are coming, I just need to remember to take them....I swear I would forget my own head if it wasn't attached to my body..We are bonding very quickly, considering it's been only a month that I've had her, she aims to please, and is so silly at times she makes me giggle. Good luck with the trailer training, i'm sure she will get over it, horses are such resiliant creatures!

Went to the barn this morning, had a blast as per usual lol, gave her a good grooming (which the diva get's everyday lol) tacked her up, and it was all business. She's learning that when i'm in the saddle it's time to listen and learn. She learned very quickly what I wanted from her, stops, turns, at first it was voice and aids, today it was without voice aids only, which she did superbly. I'm starting her off with a few rides per week at 20 min per session. I will try and get pics by the weekend, maybe a video too. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow so much going on. Am on my phone so this will be short. Welcome all newbies this place is awesome. With grace I hope kes gets better in the trailer. I would have been freaking out. I made hubby ride in the trailer as I didn't like the way he drove. Gonna hafta do it again as I hated the way he drove on our way up here. Hunter is such a good little traveler though.
CW I am so happy for you. Look at your face. Hope we can ride soon. 
Token; I am glad you are safe. 
Susan good luck Friday. 
We are on our way back to horse barn. Should have new helmet and boots soon think I may have to look at western bridles too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Lost cell service lol. Anyhoo. Haven't been out for a ride yet but hunter is having a blast. Been busy painting the outhouse and shower. The not so fun times of our vacation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Oh ya what happened in the jumping in the Olympics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon every one nice to see you all again 
Hunter it will nice to see you again Have fun at the horse barn


----------



## Hunter65

Omg I am ski spoiled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Hunter - good to "see" you around, and enjoying your vacation! How was horse barn shopping?

Blue - I have ditched the shipping boots altogether and am buying some SMBs. If it is an added annoyance in the trailer they need to go. 

Fahntasia - can't wait to see new pics! She sounds like such a doll.

We had our first trailer training today, I'd call it successful. Pulled the trailer out, Kes loaded right away (though I knew she would, she'd walk through fire if I asked her to) my trainer kept my 3 horse set up like a stock trailer and set her loose in there with no ties, and only wraps on the front legs. She whinnied alot back there, but I didn't here kicking or scrambling. We only towed 1 mile down the road and then back, in order to have a successful trip for her. We unloaded her and she was fine, no sweating yet. Tomorrow we tow further, dividing the trailer with one bumper and putting her in the back. Am ordering SMBs right away, and have the trailer cam ordered as well. I'm at the point of throwing money and time at this as needed to solve this problem.

ETA: forgot to mention she is is feeling better today and we did a little walk/trot work in the outdoor, she listened pretty well and seemed back to her usual self.


----------



## Blue

Ya know, it's so nice to read of all you others that are riding right now! I usually ride at every opportunity, but right now after 6pm it still 109 degrees and I'm considered HIGH desert. Too hot for me. I like to sit in front of a fan and day dream about all the other awesome rides I've had!

CW, when will you get another lesson?

TOKEN, A joke to make me laugh?



All you others, keep the stories coming. Reading your posts is just about the only thing keeping me from melting!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

HI everyone! I am so tired. I trailered Bo, Lion and Sophie to faustman's for a lesson for Bo and Lion and Sophie and I schooled in their arena. 
Your Sophie fix is her modeling the team tack...


----------



## jfmnyc

Wow *Susan* - that tack looks great on Sophie. Love her eyes too.
*CW* - definitely need more pictures. I'm a huge draft fan - especially clydesdales. Ben looks like a total sweetheart. 
*With Grace* - glad to hear that the trailer training seems to be helping. I've just bought a hitch receiver to install, so eventually I'll be able to trailer my leased boy - hopefully it'll go well!

Welcome to the newcomers!

I took the afternoon off on Tuesday because the weather was very nice (temps in the low 80s and low humidity) and had an awesome trail ride on Trooper. Last weekend I'd taken a few lessons which really helped my form and I felt much more correct in the trot and canter. I ordered a whole ton of things for him - saddle, bareback pad, grooming stuff and new hoof boots - now I play the waiting game... 

Hopefully the weather will be good this coming weekend -- although storms are in the forecast.


----------



## With Grace

Ahhhhhh Sophie pics....love her...if you ever need to rehome her I'd drive all the way to OH...

jfm - I'm sure you'll have great luck trailering. I'm pretty sure the horse gods blessed me with "trailer psychosis" because I announced right after I bought her "I have a horse with no vices" LOL!

Got a few pics taken of me and Kes at the show. I'm sharing my very favorite, it was right when we won our first blue


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> Ya know, it's so nice to read of all you others that are riding right now! I usually ride at every opportunity, but right now after 6pm it still 109 degrees and I'm considered HIGH desert. Too hot for me. I like to sit in front of a fan and day dream about all the other awesome rides I've had!
> 
> 
> All you others, keep the stories coming. Reading your posts is just about the only thing keeping me from melting!


Hey! I used to live in Cottonwood and remember how hot the high desert can get in summer, even if it is a "dry heat". I will be thinking of you in the winter with no bugs and beautiful warm days there while we deal with extreme cold and snow here.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, good to hear from you! 

Grace, just a quick note to say you are doing all the right things, IMHO, to get Kes more confident. I am encouraged with her progress already! And, I adore the picture! What a joyous moment! And you guys look great together. 

CW, I am looking forward to hearing about your next ride. Hope it is soon!

Foxhunter, good grief about that injury. I would never never have thought that a rounded latch could produce such damage. Lesson learned... I'll have to take a walk around my gates to look with fresh eyes. 

It's late and I've got a big day planned for tomorrow. Taking a day off work while my schedule permits. It's supposed to be 82 degrees, down 25 plus from a week ago (can you believe it??!!!) and if the humidity and wind speed aren't as extreme as they have been, it might be a perfect day for a ride! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice picture With Grace I love Kes' color 
I am going for another lesson next week sometime 
I will get more pictures


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> With Grace, you say she starts out fine? Is that early in the ride? I just wonder if there is some sort of vibration coming from the FLOOR of the trailer that increases with speed? Could it be something like that?
> 
> I only say that because when had a diesel pusher motorhome. Our dogs (big tough German Sheperds!) loved going with us, but when the thing was traveling they could feel the engine vibration through the floor and it made them very nervous. We finally just let them get on the couch and bed and they did much better.
> 
> Just a thought.


Imagine the horse on the couch. I know, silly of me, but I could not resist


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Ya know, it's so nice to read of all you others that are riding right now! I usually ride at every opportunity, but right now after 6pm it still 109 degrees and I'm considered HIGH desert. Too hot for me. I like to sit in front of a fan and day dream about all the other awesome rides I've had!
> 
> CW, when will you get another lesson?
> 
> TOKEN, A joke to make me laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> All you others, keep the stories coming. Reading your posts is just about the only thing keeping me from melting!


Blue the only joke I have at the moment is a little grubby. Do I dare


----------



## Stan

*One day God was looking down at earth and saw all of the rascally behaviour that was going on.. So He called one of His angels and sent the angel to earth for a time. 


When he returned, he told God, 'Yes, it is bad on earth; 95% are misbehaving and only 5% are not. 


God thought for a moment and said, 'Maybe I had better send down a second angel to get another opinion.' 


So God called another angel and sent him to earth for a time. When the angel returned he went to God and said, 'Yes, it's true. The earth is in decline; 95% are misbehaving, but 5% are being good..' 



God was not pleased. So He decided to e-mail the 5% who were good, because he wanted to encourage them, and give them a little something to help them keep going. 


Do you know what the e-mail said? *



*Okay , I was just wondering, because I didn't get one either.*
Sorry


----------



## Stan

A young Scottish lad and lass were sitting on a low stone wall, holding hands, gazing out over the loch.



For several minutes they sat silently. Then finally the girl looked at the boy and said,

"A penny for your thoughts, Angus." 

"Well, uh, I was thinkin'.... perhaps it's aboot time for a wee kiss."

The girl blushed, then leaned over and kissed him lightly on the cheek..

Then he blushed.

The two turned once again to gaze out over the loch.

Minutes passed and the girl spoke again.

"Another penny for your thoughts, Angus." 
"Well, uh, I was thinkin' perhaps it's aboot time for a wee cuddle." 
The girl blushed, then leaned over and cuddled him for a few seconds. 
Then he blushed. And the two turned once again to gaze out over the loch.

After a while, she again said,

"Another penny for your thoughts, Angus." 
"Well, uh, I was thinkin' perhaps it's aboot time you let me put my hand on your leg." 
The girl blushed, then took his hand and put it on her knee.

Then he blushed. 
Then the two turned once again to gaze out over the loch before the girl spoke again.

"Another penny for your thoughts, Angus."

The young man glanced down with a furled brow. 
"Well, noo," he said, "my thoughts are a wee bit more serious this time." 
Really?" said the lass in a whisper, filled with anticipation. 
"Aye," said the lad, nodding.

The girl looked away in shyness, began to blush, and bit her lip in anticipation of the ultimate request. 

Then he said,

"Dae ye nae think it's aboot time ye paid me the first three pennies

Blue you asked for it.:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

LOL! Very good Stan. How is Stella doing? Is the wife's horse OK? I seem to remember a problem there also, but not sure. 

We had a little rain last night, so things cooled off. Have to run to town today-errands & maybe a few bales of hay to keep the stock up. Hope I don't get rained on again while transporting hay. Hoping it stays cool enough fo ra ride tomorrow.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
going riding next week sometime


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman said:


> good morning everyone
> going riding next week sometime


CW, that's great. I bet you're really looking forward to it!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> LOL! Very good Stan. How is Stella doing? Is the wife's horse OK? I seem to remember a problem there also, but not sure.
> 
> We had a little rain last night, so things cooled off. Have to run to town today-errands & maybe a few bales of hay to keep the stock up. Hope I don't get rained on again while transporting hay. Hoping it stays cool enough fo ra ride tomorrow.


Stella's leg has come right now, and the skin issue is a reaction to something Don't know what yet, that is going to be a long process.
I have to train her to walk backwards out of the trailer slowly her speed at which she disembarks it what causes her to fall. Any Ideas any one on slowing her down. Keeping in mind she throws her head up when doing it.

Kate is fine but giving Roslyn a hard time by being a bit frisky. Roslyn is putting it down to an issue with her saddle so has stolen my Tucker saddle and trying that out. Is nothing sacred.:evil:

It may well be a saddle issue as Kate has changed shape and her back has become quite flat. Her saddle is a Fabtron lady flex wide tree and I notice the bars are bowed more than my tucker It may not be flexing enough and creating pressure points. The Tucker is a westernised endurance wide tree but without the flex and full bars.

Or its a ploy to get a new saddle, one can never know with the fairer sex they do things like that just to manipulate the kind soft hearts of the male of the spieces:lol:

She who must be is away for the weekend, what I should do is saddle Kate with the fabtron and take her for a ride, then anounce the saddle is fine. Its not the saddle, its a riding issue. That should set up next week for some piece and lots of quite time for me. And Ill get my saddle back:twisted:

Cheers
Crafty token


----------



## ozarkmama

so, the weather is cooling down and looking nice for the next week or so. Hoping I can spend time with my baby. He was pretty jumpy and Hot when I got him and I am working on desensitizing. We have a park across the road with walking trails, wooden bridges, ditches and all kinds of scary things. I walked him over the other night and introduced him to some of this. His biggest issue right now is that I only have two horses and he is totally herd bound. Ugghh If we take the mare out, he will run and whinny like crazy. He jumped the fence the first day we brought her home to be with her and I am scared to death he will attempt to jump it again.


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> She who must be is away for the weekend, what I should do is saddle Kate with the fabtron and take her for a ride, then anounce the saddle is fine. Its not the saddle, its a riding issue. That should set up next week for some piece and lots of quite time for me. And Ill get my saddle back:twisted:


OR Crafty Token, while she's away you could order her a new saddle, and surprise her when she gets home. Dang, if I don't come up with the greatest ideas!:twisted:


----------



## With Grace

Had another trailer training session today, it went ok. This time she was in the center slot, with bumpers up on both sides, but no wall to climb. She was very panicky, my trainer rode with her back there for half the ride, and then let her by herself for half. She came out and got lots of praise. The vet is still trying to find something that won't pull in a blood test...I'm not sure anything exists though.

Cacowgirl - so glad things have cooled down for you! 

Ozark - that would be scary to have him jumping the fence - how does he do when you take him away and leave the mare?


----------



## Foxhunter

Just a quick update.
Mush is doing well, he is surprisingly less swollen than I thought he would be. 
When the vet left it was late. He was meant to leave me some dope so as to clean it all up but that was forgotten. We managed to treat him without, he is a bit feisty and not to keen but with me on y own and allowing him to circle me I can cover it with Manuka Honey. That stuff - next to our token, has to be one of the best things to come from NZ! - Better than Mark Todd.

I will get the pictures up soon. 

As for gate catches they can be lethal. Some years ago I had two brood mares chest a gate open, they galloped down the track, probably frightened by deer, got to the road gate and turned galloping back to their field. I would imagine that they both tried to get through the gateway at the same time and one got caught on the gate latch.
When I went to feed I knew something was wrong as soon as I got in the road gate. 
The mare that had got caught had a hole just behind her elbow big enough to put a foot into. A good chunk of her lung and part of her second rib was on the latch. I could actually see her heart beating and one of the main veins was pulled out and hanging down nearly to the ground.
Surprisingly there was very little blood.

She was a new mare and I thought she wasn't insured (she cost a LOT of money) so we decided to try and save her. She lived and delivered the foal she was carrying. She did have trouble foaling as she only had 'push' on one side but, knowing this and she being a wise old mare, sje always laid on her good side and waited until we could help her.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Did my run to town this morning. Got snacks for us & library books to last me for a few days. No sign of rain, so I got 4 bales of hay & a bag of pellets for evening out portions or whatever. 

Stan-when my horse bolted out of the trailer after throwing up his head-I was a basket case. It was the first trail ride after getting him & my friends had left (for the restroom),& I didn't even think there would be a problem. So, what our consensus was -I slipped into the trailer, the door was closed-I would untie him, calmly turn him & walk to the rear-stop, & when he was calm, have friend open the door wide & we would step down. This worked great. Didn't use any treats, just remained calm & didn't give him a place to bolt to. he came around quickly & loads & unloads very well now. My trailer is stock type, slant load, 4 horse, so plenty of room. This solution won't work for straight loads.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> OR Crafty Token, while she's away you could order her a new saddle, and surprise her when she gets home. Dang, if I don't come up with the greatest ideas!:twisted:


With Grace!
I thankyou from the heart of my bottom for your responce and have to say it would be a riviting idea if I had come up with it. But, as the idea has been put forward, and not by myself, if the word ever got out that I did not think of it, and she who must be obeyed found out, the brownie points I would have gained, not to mention the favours:shock: would all be withdrawn.

I thankyou again for the idea but have to protect my mana (integrity) and could not under any circumstances steal anothers idea.

Cheers
(TT) Teflon Token :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Fox Hunter what a cute foal


----------



## Susan Crumrine

We did it! We had terrible awful wind last night. I had to duck tape my hat on and it still would have blown off.
One of my Renegade sister's couldn't make it so I catch rode a red mare in the performance. I messed up one spot too. Its 11 minutes galloping so lots of maneuvers and chances to mess up.
Sophie was good. At first she was nervous and she did throw a little temper tantrum...no bad and over quickly.
ALL the horses were goofy, even the 4h kids horses were bucking and acting silly.

Pictures:
Sophie posing for me


----------



## Country Woman

Great pictures Susan 
I am going hopefully this next week for another lesson


----------



## Stan

Susan could you post me some information on your saddle, brand, comfort, how you think it would stand up to heavy duty use in bush conditions and the such like. Not that I am weakening and considering paying for a new saddle for she who must be obeyed. An idea that had been thoughtfully sugested by another forum member I will not mention names With Grace. But general information on other brands is always usefull. That is a great photo


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I bought myself a horse when I was 50. That was a couple of years ago. *cough*

I can't imagine not having a horse now. She keeps me in shape and happy.


----------



## Stan

ridesapaintedpony said:


> I bought myself a horse when I was 50. That was a couple of years ago. *cough*
> 
> I can't imagine not having a horse now. She keeps me in shape and happy.


 
Whats the cough for, in the overall age bracket you are in the spring chicken section, not like a few I can mention moving into the plucked duck age discription

How about a photo of the paintedpony.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan that saddle is a very comfortable one for sure. It is made by Simco and is a tail saddle. It has a 16 inch seat. It has withstood many, many difficult trails and also went flying out of the horse trailer and was recovered. So it is pretty tough.
I recommend Simco for the price they are a good saddle.


----------



## Foxhunter

For some reason I cannot upload the pictures of Mush to Photobucket - will try tomorrow.

Well, the Olympics have finished - the Paras start in a couple of weeks. I watched the riding part of the Pentathalon, it sure is more entertaining than most other equestrian disciplines! Most of the riders are clueless and what I would class as novices. 
A great deal went into the selection of the horses and those selected went through some tough tests to prove suitable. They were also ridden around the course by grooms before the start of the competition. 
One Korean (?) competitor had such a tight hold on the reins in the start area that the horse stood up and he then pulled it over backwards. Luckily no damage to horse or rider. 
They were falling off, horses stopping and only one clear. Different rules to normal show jumping. 

The Olympics seem to have been a great success - the noise tonight when GBs Mo Farrah was going for a second gold in the 5,000 metre was deafening, he won, and after they showed the UK commentators, most ex olympians screaming and jumping up and down willing him home in front.

Oh well, I am off to bed, I want to be up early as I intend to get caught up with a lot of odd jobs tomorrow and build another hen house. 

Night all.


----------



## With Grace

Hi All!

Susan - you and Sophie look gorgeous in the photos! So excited for you that she did well!

Stan - I have all sorts of great ideas, and will give them away freely, so please don't feel like you are ever stealing them. :lol: I think she who must be would love a Simco like Susan's...when hubby bought me my new show saddle I'm pretty sure he knew the amount of brownie points he was banking...happy wife happy life and all that.


----------



## farmpony84

We are STILL doing fence work after that Derecho we had last month. Can you beleieve it? Well... husband had gone away for nearly a month (work) and then his parents came for a visit so we've really only spent so much time on it... hoping to have it done by tomorrow...

We had to make a quick trip to Home Depot for more supplies and then a quick stop at WaWa for sandwiches... When I saw these pix I had to make a mad dash to the bathroom to wash that gray out of my hair!!!!:shock:


----------



## Stan

I went to check the horses this morning, we put them on a friends place on Monday to conserve our grass and give it a week or two to spring back.

Went to give Stella and kate some hay and noticed Stella's cheek was very blotchy with hair missing. On a closer inspection the back of her ears, and parts of her neck and face had also lost hair, looks like a mange of some discription. A repeat of last year. As I have mentioned before due to Stella developing a bald spot between her front legs I had a biopsy done and the results were an allergic reaction but to what I did not know.

This morning the answer may have come to me. It is the beginning of tic season and Stella is returning to the same area as last years tic infestation, so I put a tick collar on her (natural product). The same brand I have used for the past two years. ?

On Monday she was fine, 7 days later her skin is the same as last year looks a mess. The common denominator is the tick collar. Used extensivly last year and taken off for the winter, and I had all of that issue with her skin.

I had thought, because she had skin issues all over but mainly in the head area it had to be something she was eating or laying on, it still maybe, but I now have my doubts.

This product has as an active ingredent an oil called (Geraniol) which is known to cause allergic reactions in some individuals. The collar works by imprednating the skin and thus spreading all over the body but from one starting point. That could explain why Stella has different areas of irritation but focused mainly on her head because that was the area of the most contact. (collar).

Considering we are going into year two and the same symptoms have appeared and the common factor is the tic collar. I'm betting on it being the primary cause of her skin problems. Now to fix the damage, as dermatitis is the result in humans I now have to treat her for a simmilar complaint. 

The product is called Equi'7 and guess what I found in the small print on the packaging. 

(May produce an allergic reaction) 

It makes me feel bad knowing that the good intentions towards my horse may have been the reason for her suffering. I should have read the fine print better.

And in parting for the evening. This product may be great, but a spot test should be done in advance to see if the horse reacts to it. 

Tomorrow I bring her home. Buy her a new cover as it will have impregnated that, start daily warm showers, (its winter, how would you like to stand there in your birtday suit in the cold wind, while the cause of your irritation, washes you down with cold water, pay back could hurt)

Now Ill go and check out the Simco saddles, not that I am weakening, but it may be the only whay I'm going to get my Tucker saddle back 

Cheers all
Stan aka Token


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN* Try washing her in Neem to keep the ticks away. 

I bath the horses a lot in the winter because they get so filthy with the mud and always use hot water. Reason for this is that if you are bathing a horse to get it clean cold water does not remove grease very well, they do not like cold baths and nor do I!
When the horses come back from a days hunting they get bathed from tip to toe, scraped off and then rugged up. They are dry within about 30 minutes. Trying to get mud and sweat off a horse after a day following hounds makes them miserable. They are tired, want to eat and hate being fiddled with. 

A handy hint for removing mud and it works better than the grooming blocks is the stainless steel pot scourers. Get three of the little round ones, undo them and then plait them together to make a grooming pad. They last for years and the horses do not mind them at all, even on their bellies and faces.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone hoping to go for another lesson next week


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> good evening everyone hoping to go for another lesson next week


Any idea which day. Its good to get at least one ride a week in. I find it keeps every one on their toes and that includes the horse.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *STAN* Try washing her in Neem to keep the ticks away.
> 
> I bath the horses a lot in the winter because they get so filthy with the mud and always use hot water. Reason for this is that if you are bathing a horse to get it clean cold water does not remove grease very well, they do not like cold baths and nor do I!
> When the horses come back from a days hunting they get bathed from tip to toe, scraped off and then rugged up. They are dry within about 30 minutes. Trying to get mud and sweat off a horse after a day following hounds makes them miserable. They are tired, want to eat and hate being fiddled with.
> 
> A handy hint for removing mud and it works better than the grooming blocks is the stainless steel pot scourers. Get three of the little round ones, undo them and then plait them together to make a grooming pad. They last for years and the horses do not mind them at all, even on their bellies and faces.


I will check it out I'm a little cautious at present and need to do test spots. My girl has sensitive skin.


----------



## Country Woman

We have to call on Monday


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I was going to recommend the Neem oil as well. Foxhunter has made me a believer as I've tried it this year. I would also suggest (if you don't already do this) supplementing with something with Omega 3's - this reduces inflammation which is definitely present if there is skin irritation. Also could use something for coat / hoof health, as this will help her body and immune system heal from within. I have 2 mares with very, very sensitive skin as well, and can tell a big difference when they're getting vitamin/mineral supplements with A and E and omega 3, especially. 

The Vetericyn is also something that promotes healing from the outside. It works like a charm for me. My mare recently got into something - I'm wondering if it was overspray from detangler and had dermatitis on her white rump (she's a paint). Vetericyn soothed the bumps and helped the skin heal where she was losing hair.


----------



## jaydee

*Ticks & allergies*



Stan said:


> Any idea which day. Its good to get at least one ride a week in. I find it keeps every one on their toes and that includes the horse.


 The US east coast is like tick central and CT is awful for them, I've had high Lymes counts with all of mine over the past 5 years and antibiotic courses plus 2 cases of ehrlichiosis - that really knocks them back
I've tried everything on them - trouble is the worst offending deer ticks are so small you miss them so easily - nothing seems to actually deter the things but at least the sprays that contain pyrethroids kill them
Our vet suggested we use Frontline as he'd used it with success himself - I put a small spot on the heels and one on the chin - doesn't deter the ticks but it does kill them before they have chance to infect
I think with anything you have to test a small area first


----------



## dee

farmpony84 said:


> When I saw these pix I had to make a mad dash to the bathroom to wash that gray out of my hair!!!!:shock:


My daughters used to nag me to dye my hair to cover the gray. I've always told them I EARNED that gray! I keep my hair cut short - really short - because I hate having to "fix" it every morning before work. Each time I get my hair cut, more gray shows up. Now I'm almost totally gray...and proud of it! :lol:


----------



## jaydee

*Mud*



Foxhunter said:


> *STAN* Try washing her in Neem to keep the ticks away.
> 
> I bath the horses a lot in the winter because they get so filthy with the mud and always use hot water. Reason for this is that if you are bathing a horse to get it clean cold water does not remove grease very well, they do not like cold baths and nor do I!
> When the horses come back from a days hunting they get bathed from tip to toe, scraped off and then rugged up. They are dry within about 30 minutes. Trying to get mud and sweat off a horse after a day following hounds makes them miserable. They are tired, want to eat and hate being fiddled with.
> 
> A handy hint for removing mud and it works better than the grooming blocks is the stainless steel pot scourers. Get three of the little round ones, undo them and then plait them together to make a grooming pad. They last for years and the horses do not mind them at all, even on their bellies and faces.


 One of the good things about moving to CT has been NO MORE MUD!!!!
It was the bane of my life in the UK especially as we had a clay/marl soil there so everything was always caked in it. The soil here is so fine that it doesn't stick when it is muddy, drains really fast and our winters are just snow & ice


----------



## Stan

Something to start the week on.

An elderly man in the Atherton Tablelands had owned a large farm for several years. 

He had a large pond in the back. It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, and some apple and peach trees.

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over.

He grabbed a twenty litre bucket to bring back some fruit.

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. 

As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond. 

He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end.

One of the women shouted to him, 'we're not coming out until you leave!' 

The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.'

Holding the bucket up he said, 'I'm here to feed the crocodile...'*

Some old men can still think fast. :twisted: :lol:*





​


----------



## Stan

Brought a shot gun today.

Figure if I can't wash the ticks off Stella I'll blow them off.

I'm joking, its for possums and turkeys, we are getting unindated with both pests.

I did not bring Stella Home today, waiting for she who must be obeyed to return fron the jazz festival she has been performing at. Along with being a great artist, awsome paintings of horses, she is also an accoumplished singer and bass player. She will want to bring Kate home and there is not enough grass for both horses at present. However, I want to bring Stella home to treat her so, let the games begin.

I am going to look into the treatments recommended by others and thanks for the responces, but before I use anything externally I want to settle her skin first. If I can get her back to normal, and she does not break out again I will have found the problem.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, good luck with the treatment. I did some skin spray with Vetericyn today, hoping to heal some rubs from the girth. My mare is so portly despite the drought here at that her girth rode too far forward this weekend and we have a small gall. :-( She is so stoic that even though we stopped several times throughout the ride, I never knew she was in discomfort nor saw it until we got home. 

On our way to church this morning, I told my husband your joke about the angels and God's disappointment that only 5% of humans were behaving themselves. I asked him if he knew what the e-mail from God said...and I'm sorry to say that he didn't. He got a good laugh out of it, though! I can see that one coming up someday in church when he presents the pre-communion service meditation!


----------



## EmmJayCee

Hello! New horse owner here, not quite 40 (turned 39 in June) and Ms. Jaydee has been singing the praises of this thread....may I join in? (Looking for new ideas and different perspectives to help me with my 2 horses, both about 10 years old, both geldings, we have a TWH and a Quarter horse).


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> Brought a shot gun today.
> 
> Figure if I can't wash the ticks off Stella I'll blow them off.
> 
> I'm joking, its for possums and turkeys, we are getting unindated with both pests.
> 
> I did not bring Stella Home today, waiting for she who must be obeyed to return fron the jazz festival she has been performing at. Along with being a great artist, awsome paintings of horses, she is also an accoumplished singer and bass player. She will want to bring Kate home and there is not enough grass for both horses at present. However, I want to bring Stella home to treat her so, let the games begin.
> 
> I am going to look into the treatments recommended by others and thanks for the responces, but before I use anything externally I want to settle her skin first. If I can get her back to normal, and she does not break out again I will have found the problem.


 

Turkeys? How did you get Turkeys in NZ? dare I ask. Another introduced species, such as the Possom?
I got some socks made from NZ possom fur and they are THE warmest socks I have ever worn. Unbelieveably warm and soft. I am giving everyone in famioly a pair for Christmas next.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes you may join Emm


----------



## Ladytrails

EmmJayCee, welcome! We have a TWH and quarterhorse(s), too! That makes us well-rounded, right?!!? I love the gaited horses for trails, but I trust the QH for company who aren't used to the gaited energy!


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> Turkeys? How did you get Turkeys in NZ? dare I ask. Another introduced species, such as the Possom?
> I got some socks made from NZ possom fur and they are THE warmest socks I have ever worn. Unbelieveably warm and soft. I am giving everyone in famioly a pair for Christmas next.


 
Possums came from Australia, it seems they did not know what to do with them so to NZ they sent them along with wallabies. We disposed of most of the wallabies but the possums took hold and now we have a problem with them. They are not a cute little critter but eat any thing including birds eggs and chicks, not to mention fruit and veg. My son traps them for their fur I use them for furtiliser. Shoot em bury em.

Turkeys. You Americians do not have that one all to yourself. Here they grow to the size of a compact car. (I lie) they are not as big as a compact car. What I would like is a great recipe for roast turkey. I've got a recipe for corn bread and after many disasters have managed to turn out a reasonable bread.

So recipies for wild turkey please.

And in keeping with the thread. No riding this weekend it has been to wet. Rain rain and more blasted rain.


----------



## Stan

ozarkmama said:


> so, the weather is cooling down and looking nice for the next week or so. Hoping I can spend time with my baby. He was pretty jumpy and Hot when I got him and I am working on desensitizing. We have a park across the road with walking trails, wooden bridges, ditches and all kinds of scary things. I walked him over the other night and introduced him to some of this. His biggest issue right now is that I only have two horses and he is totally herd bound. Ugghh If we take the mare out, he will run and whinny like crazy. He jumped the fence the first day we brought her home to be with her and I am scared to death he will attempt to jump it again.


I had a problem with my first horse Savannah jumping the fence to be with her friend. I had to put a tape 2 feet higher than the top wire around the boundry fences. That stopped her from going over it, we were always expecting her to turn up when out with other horses. My present horse Stella has an issue being heard bound but is improving with time. We keep seperating them for a week at a time, or go out without her now and a gain. Now that really gets to her she uses the paddock as a race course. Impressive at times but not good for the grass.


----------



## Blue

Hello everyone! I've been out of town for a new days. Thanks for the jokes Stan. You're such a hoot! Husband and I bought a small piece of property in the north of Arizona with a little trailer on it. Went up to spend our first weekend there. It was wonderfully cool! Unfortunately, I finally got called in to start my first real job in 16 years so I had to leave early and leave all the cleaning and packing up with husband and son. They did well though. First day at work was brutal! On my feet all day and exhausted. O well. I won't complain as it's a job which is something that so many don't have in my area still.

Hope all is well with everyone. Too much information to reply individually, but I love the handy dandy helpful hints.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Stan said:


> I had a problem with my first horse Savannah jumping the fence to be with her friend. I had to put a tape 2 feet higher than the top wire around the boundry fences. That stopped her from going over it, we were always expecting her to turn up when out with other horses. My present horse Stella has an issue being heard bound but is improving with time. We keep seperating them for a week at a time, or go out without her now and a gain. Now that really gets to her she uses the paddock as a race course. Impressive at times but not good for the grass.


Our quarter horse doesn't mind so much when he's not with our Tennessee Walker, but our Walker is in a fizz until his friend gets back. He gaits or canters along the fence and calls and calls, and works himself up into a lather. I feel sorry for him, so far he hasn't tried to jump the fence, Heaven help us if he ever does. :wink:


----------



## EmmJayCee

Country Woman said:


> Yes you may join Emm


Thank you, you guys sure do seem like a lot of fun. Looking forward to your tips and the jokes are great.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Ladytrails said:


> EmmJayCee, welcome! We have a TWH and quarterhorse(s), too! That makes us well-rounded, right?!!? I love the gaited horses for trails, but I trust the QH for company who aren't used to the gaited energy!



Our quarter horse is the high horse in our little mini-herd and he keeps me on my toes. I think he's one step ahead of me most of the time and his personality is so funny, like a monkey dressed up like a horse. He loves to make what I call the "camel" face if I ask something new of him, he's shorter, very stocky and sturdy strong, is a very easy keeper. My son rides him in a rope halter of all things. 

Our Walker is the most laid back, sweetest, even-tempered horse I've ever seen. He's a great big tall raw-boned giant of a horse with big ol' feet (not really, but it's like you're 8' off the ground when you get on him) and his favorite gait is what I call the mosey.  He's a tooter and when he does, he flexes towards his rear end with an expression of "Who did that??!!" :shock:

He's been the easiest for me to work with, seems eager to find the right answer, and picks things up quickly. He's been ridden in a snaffle as well (although I want to ride bitless) and is happy to just walk around for me, but is not soft in his turns yet. I hear people talk about gaited horses and their high energy, but he seems content to just hang about and mosey around. 

Both were culls from people who had too many horses on their pasture and the Walker looked so pitiful when we got him, like a true rescue horse. It's been almost a year and a half and they are both absolutely beautiful and our Walker amazes people who saw him when he first got here. 

I've spent most of our time on the ground as I was waiting on a round pen before I started riding. It's now completed and school starts next week and I'm hopeful to get started soon. It will be trial and error, but so far they've been very patient with me.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Wild Turkey Fingers*



Stan said:


> Possums came from Australia, it seems they did not know what to do with them so to NZ they sent them along with wallabies. We disposed of most of the wallabies but the possums took hold and now we have a problem with them. They are not a cute little critter but eat any thing including birds eggs and chicks, not to mention fruit and veg. My son traps them for their fur I use them for furtiliser. Shoot em bury em.
> 
> Turkeys. You Americians do not have that one all to yourself. Here they grow to the size of a compact car. (I lie) they are not as big as a compact car. What I would like is a great recipe for roast turkey. I've got a recipe for corn bread and after many disasters have managed to turn out a reasonable bread.
> 
> So recipies for wild turkey please.
> 
> And in keeping with the thread. No riding this weekend it has been to wet. Rain rain and more blasted rain.


We get an occasional wild turkey here and I cook the breast only. We dress them out (remove the breast) wash them and cut them into "fingers". Salt, pepper, dredge in flour and pan fry. When you think they might be done, they probably are and can be easy to over cook. Absolutely delicious. 

Someone mentioned possum socks, lol, we have them in abundance here and I'd love to find some to give as jokes. They're a pain, eat the dog and cat food, love to run under our tires, and sometimes even find their way into our homes. Nothing like a hissing possum in your utility room to wake you right up!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: pour beer over that turkey while it's roasting. The barley and yeast do amazing things to the meat!!!
Emma: My TWH goes back and forth, if beginners or kids are on him, he is very lazy and laid back. When I ride him, he is high energy and all flash and gait. .... 

Time to go to work. I have to ride Diamond, ( who has a show Saturday, Sophie and really ought to hope on Sasha if I can. It's gonna rain here later and my RA is acting up today.....


----------



## jaydee

*horses being clingy*



Stan said:


> I had a problem with my first horse Savannah jumping the fence to be with her friend. I had to put a tape 2 feet higher than the top wire around the boundry fences. That stopped her from going over it, we were always expecting her to turn up when out with other horses. My present horse Stella has an issue being heard bound but is improving with time. We keep seperating them for a week at a time, or go out without her now and a gain. Now that really gets to her she uses the paddock as a race course. Impressive at times but not good for the grass.


 An OTTB we had could jump pretty much anything I think if he was left in the field on his own and did actually appear behind us as we rode along the lane a few times but we discovered that he was OK if we left him in his stable.
Our mini clyde gets hysterical if she gets left on her own field or stable, I seriously think she would injure herself so it never happens.
I think the local turkeys here have realised that we are British and they are already starting to congregate on our property, the group taking a daily stroll gets bigger each week then after Thanksgiving they all drift away as they feels safe from the threat of the dinner table!!!!!!
They carry ticks as well don't they?
I can't see to shoot and hit what I'm aiming at - deer included - so I run around the place banging saucepans together and screaming like some crazy woman


----------



## texasgal

Popping in to say "Hi" ..


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone nice to be here for a bit 
hopefully going for a riding lesson this week


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Just popping in to say hi. I leave for horse rubby school (as hubby calls it) today. So excited, though I've got drama with Kes I am stressing over. Her wound on her hip isn't healing well, and we've got the show in little less that two weeks. She's also still very sore, so couldnt ride to get her tuned up. I'll have three days before the show, hoping we can work well those three days!!


----------



## Country Woman

We called the riding place but we need to be put on a waiting list 
for the fall because the summer riding program is winding up this week 
so we have to decide which day Saturdays or 5 pm week days


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I would vote for Saturdays, as in the winter the evenings are shorter and you can enjoy more scenery, possibly, during the daytime rides! 

With Grace, how deep/long is the wound on her hip? I have seen amazing things on this forum from Manuka Honey and I personally am a huge fan of Vetericyn in speeding up healing. Good old Omega 3's in supplements (if you're not already) will help with inflammation. MSM will, too, and helps with joint pain as a result - don't know if it's prohibited in your show rules, though, as I don't show. I'm sending healing vibes your way...and you already know that a good massage helps with all-body health. Love the hubby's phrase, horse rubby class -- too cute!


----------



## Stan

Manuka honey does have some pretty amazing healing ability but you have to get the right one.

Natures Buzz is one brand but look on the lable of any Manuka honey for the sign active 20+ 

Put it on the wound and cover. You will be surprised how well and how quick it works. Remember to look for the active 20+ sign

Don't let any of your family try it on toast for breakfast it is addictive I have to fight Roslyn for my share.:lol:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

One year ago today the first man I ever loved passed away.

I miss my Daddy! I am having a really, really tough day. Is this normal?

Here is the awareness ribbon I ride with, my Daddy gave me my first pony....

against my Mom's better judgement.


----------



## jaydee

*Chat*

Hi everyone. Feels like a real autumny start to the day here - a remider that winter is stalking us again
CW - Hope you can get your rides organised, its such a lovely time of year to do that, the flies will be reducing and the extreme heat fading.
Susan - I love how you expressed your feelings for your dad, he must have been a wonderful man
Grace - Sorry to hear that Kes' wound isn't doing so well, she looks so beautiful on the pic. Honey is a really old tried and tested thing and I've seem some amazing results with it. You'd have to check for yourself but I believe its chemical make up turns to Hydrogen peroxide when it reacts with body chemicals. I've also used a paste made of vaseline and salt to good effect.
Emm - Keep moving towards your goal - you will get there. My son tried our mini clyde over some jumps for the first time last night in the bitless bridle - she is a bit forward going and strong and he was able to hold her just as well if not better as she wasn't worrying at the bit
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wishing everyone a Good Morning. Sporadic rain yesterday-had to keep opening & closing windows depending on which way the wind was blowing.Thanks to a friend who mentioned Baby detangler at the Dollar Store-found some yesterday & will try it on my Arabians long tangled mane-hate losing any mane hair!


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Goals*



jaydee said:


> Hi everyone. Feels like a real autumny start to the day here - a remider that winter is stalking us again
> CW - Hope you can get your rides organised, its such a lovely time of year to do that, the flies will be reducing and the extreme heat fading.
> Susan - I love how you expressed your feelings for your dad, he must have been a wonderful man
> Grace - Sorry to hear that Kes' wound isn't doing so well, she looks so beautiful on the pic. Honey is a really old tried and tested thing and I've seem some amazing results with it. You'd have to check for yourself but I believe its chemical make up turns to Hydrogen peroxide when it reacts with body chemicals. I've also used a paste made of vaseline and salt to good effect.
> Emm - Keep moving towards your goal - you will get there. My son tried our mini clyde over some jumps for the first time last night in the bitless bridle - she is a bit forward going and strong and he was able to hold her just as well if not better as she wasn't worrying at the bit
> Hope you all have a good day


Thank you, I do believe we'll get there. My kiddos (all 5--1st time in almost 16 years I'll be home alone, don't know whether to be happy or sad about that) start school next week. I work from home, but am hoping to have an hour or so each day to just work with them. By the end of fall, I'd like to be putting in 10-15 minute rides and go from there. I'd like to know more about a side pull, my horse seems to not understand the pressure to turn with a halter and I'm wondering if a side pull would help.


----------



## jaydee

*side pull*



EmmJayCee said:


> Thank you, I do believe we'll get there. My kiddos (all 5--1st time in almost 16 years I'll be home alone, don't know whether to be happy or sad about that) start school next week. I work from home, but am hoping to have an hour or so each day to just work with them. By the end of fall, I'd like to be putting in 10-15 minute rides and go from there. I'd like to know more about a side pull, my horse seems to not understand the pressure to turn with a halter and I'm wondering if a side pull would help.


 Since your horse was trained to a snaffle he's familiar with 'side pull' so to be fair to him you should at least start out bitless with a side pull technique - maybe even using a headcollar with reins attached to the sides - did you look at Eva Roemaat as she gives some examples of things like that?
From there you can decide where to go next, it doesn't hurt to train him to neck rein and turn off leg aids but to ride safely and correctly in a halter he will need to understand how to do that. For him the 'pull' from the centre point is translating as 'whoa' as per leading him from the ground, not turn, so he's confused
Have you been on him since your little 'episode' in the field with Festus?


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> One year ago today the first man I ever loved passed away.
> 
> I miss my Daddy! I am having a really, really tough day. Is this normal?
> 
> Here is the awareness ribbon I ride with, my Daddy gave me my first pony....
> 
> against my Mom's better judgement.


Yes Susan you missing your dad after a year is normal 
you are going to miss him on special days ie his birthday
the day he passed and holidays
I lost my dear dad 5 years in Sept. I think of him every day 
I was daddy's little girl


----------



## Country Woman

Since there is a waiting list for lessons 
Marc is going to call today to put me on the list


----------



## Foxhunter

I have put the pictures of Mush's injury in horses health. They are very gory so be warned!
Link below.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/dangers-they-find-photo-heavy-very-134640/#post1644959


----------



## Foxhunter

Here is one that always makes me laugh.

Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that

sparked my interest. The occasion was our 15th anniversary and I

was looking for a little something extra for my wife Julie. What I came

across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized taser. The effects of

the taser were supposed to be short lived, with no long-term adverse

affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to

safety.


WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the device and brought it 

home.


I loaded two AAA batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button.

Nothing! I was disappointed.I learned, however, that if I pushed the

I learned, however, that if I pushed the

button AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time; I'd get

the blue arc of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs.

AWESOME!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Julie what that

burn spot is on the face of her microwave.


Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it

couldn't be all that bad with only two triple-A batteries, right?


There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently (trusting

little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking that I

really needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving

target.


I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a second)

and thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat. But, if I was going

to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did 

want some assurance that it would work as advertised. Am I wrong?


So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my reading

glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions

in one hand, and taser in another.


The directions said that a one-second burst would shock and disorient

your assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle spasms

and a major loss of bodily control; a three-second burst would

purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish out of

water. Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the

batteries. All the while I'm looking at this little device measuring

about 5' long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference; pretty cute really

and (loaded with two itsy, bitsy triple-A batteries) thinking to 

myself, 'no possible way!'


What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my 

best...

I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to

one side as if to say, 'don't do it dip****,' reasoning that a one

second burst from such a tiny little ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad. I

decided to give myself a one second burst just for the heck of it. I

touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and . . .


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD . . . WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION . . .


WHAT THE HELL!!!a


I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura ran in through the side door, picked me

up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and

over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal

position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on 

fire,testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in

the oddest position, and tingling in my legs.


The cat was making meowing sounds I had never heard before, clinging to

a picture frame hanging above the fireplace, obviously in an attempt

to avoid getting slammed by my body flopping all over the living room.


Note: If you ever feel compelled to 'mug' yourself with a taser, one

note of caution: there is no such thing as a one second burst when you

zap yourself! You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged

from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. A three

second burst would be considered conservative.


SON-OF-A-***** THAT HURT LIKE HELL!!!


A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at

that point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and

surveyed the landscape. My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of

the fireplace. The recliner was upside down and about 8 feet or so

from where it originally was. My triceps, right thigh and both

nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain,

and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. I had no control over the drooling.

Apparently I **** myself, but was too numb to know for sure and my

sense of smell was gone. I saw a faint smoke cloud above my head which 

believe came from my hair. I'm still looking for my nuts and I'm

offering a significant reward for their safe return!!


P. S. My wife loved the gift, and now regularly threatens me with it!


'If you think Education is difficult, try being stupid.'


----------



## darlaflack

Hi. Just joined this site this morning. It was recommended as a friendly place to talk horses. I am lol oldest I think of all of you--70, going on 30. Have ridden all my life, competed, judged, coached, and spent 12 years breeding, training and racing thoroughbreds. Now I just have one mare, a lovely AndalusianxMorgan, the love of my life. Live in a tiny town (Keremeos,BC) with great riding right outside the driveway.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Darla! You're going to love it here.

Susan... Big Hug to you!

CW... definitely Saturdays.

The rest I can't keep up with. I finally got out for a good ride early this morning. Haven't ridden in a little over a week and was really anxious to go. The flies and no-see-ums were awful but the scenery was beautiful. After a couple of rains the desert is a sight to behold. Came home by 8:00 and gave Lacey a good rinsing and let her out in hubby's front yard to graze. Sssshhhhh, don't tell him.


----------



## darlaflack

Thanks Blue. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome Darla, your mare sounds lovely. Isn't it nice to be able to ride like that?
Blue-we have really greened up around here & more flowers are blooming, too. This is my first year in AZ, so everything weatherwise is new to me-so different from where I lived in CA!


----------



## darlaflack

Thanks for the welcome. We are having brutal heat right now, so not doing much riding. I organized a Marion Weisskopff clinic here last week though and luckily the day was perfect. She was quite amazing.


----------



## With Grace

Hi allfrom horse rubby school!
we have internet, so can quickly catch up, though wi an ipad my typing is horrendous!

Susan- im so sorry for your hard days missing your daddy, cant imagine how that will feel and Im so scared for the day I lose mine. Hugs...and more hugs to you.

CW- when willl u ride agian, any idea?

Welcome darla! Pleeeeeeease pics pf your horse! Im a morgan girl, so any morgan cross is a curiosity for me!

Soooo, wnat to hear about massage therapy school? Awesome. Overwhelming. But soo soo amazing to be in a classroom of other horse owners and riders, all focused on the health of our equine friends. Got to do a litt bit of massage on a morgan cross and a hanovarian today. Both gorgeous and so different! So much to learn I have to keep telling myself it takes time to learn it all, I feel like I should pick up anatomy so easy but my brain just doesnt memorize like it used to.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone I am on a waiting list for the fall 
for lessons


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all 

First off, welcome to all the newbies 

*Stan:* I need possum socks.....it's cold up here in Canada :wink: I hope you get her skin issue figured out. I spoke with one of the ladies at my barn, she said to dilute tea tree oil in water and gently pat the aggravated area with a soaked sponge. Try a small area, see if her skin is "ok" with it first. It should help if not eradicate the issue entirely.

*Susan: *It's normal that you think of your father. My grandmother raised me and I think of her often, its been 8 yrs since she passed. Bless you, and chin up, think of the good times *hugs* 

*Fox:* All I can say is holy mother of god!.....that is one horse that needs bubble wrap. Sending you healing jingles for the poor boy. That taser story had me laughing my butt off, hilarous!! I'm going to print it and put it on the wall at work ****.

*Grace: *Good for you!! The knowledge you are getting is only going to better you as a horse owner, i'm actually thinking of taking a vet tech course, the knowledge is invaluable! Don't worry about Kes, she'll be fine 

On to my girl, lovelovelove her! She tested me yesterday...Normally I don't ride her 2 days in a row, but this weekend I did. I rode Sunday and Monday. On monday she decided that the mounting block was not a thing to stand beside, it was something to face head on. And since im 5'3 and she's 16 HH, there is no way in hell i'm getting on her without one. It took 15 minutes, but she finally gave up, thank goodness! 

Her trot is getting better. I did serpentines, circles, walk & trot, for 35 minutes. Gave her a good cool down, a bath, then a rub down with absorbine, vinegar and warm water mix on her legs, shoulders, back, and bum so she wouldnt be stiff and sore. Today when I went to see her, she stopped whatever she was doing in her stall, and waited for me by her door, that's a first time. Tomorrow I might lunge her a bit, havn;t done any ground work for awhile, I really need to make a scheduale for her and stick to it. Well off to bed. Night all:wink:


----------



## Newfie

Hi all.I am 45 yrs old.own 2 horses in non horsey region.I do absolutely everything to with my horses from top of snout tp bottom of hooves.I live in rural Newfoundland..which is a province of Canada [Island province in North Atlantic].I started horsey stuff at age 39.Green horse ,extremely green ride .I have made all the mistakes there is to make.Still making some but have come a b=very long way.Nice to be on this horse forum.The only horsey friends I have are via internet.[maybe not a bad thing}


----------



## maisie

Welcome darla and newfie! My apologies to all the new "mature people" that I haven't greeted in person. I can relate to you, newfie, because I really started riding again when I was 55. Now, two years on I am still very much a beginner.

I rode in a second schooling show on Sunday. This time I did Intro tests A and B which are basically the same but with the 20 meter circles at different points in the ring. I was less nervous and the judge mainly criticized my (in)ability to bend properly. 

Since Dancer is 30 and has been a kid's lesson horse for 5-10 years, I'll attribute part of that to her. She can bend for me though so I'll have to keep on working until it's automatic. Anyway, I got scored 64 and 65. I love my girl Dancer; if she were 10 years younger I'd part lease her. As it is, she could go suddenly so I'll just love on her as long as she's around.


----------



## Newfie

maisie said:


> Welcome darla and newfie! My apologies to all the new "mature people" that I haven't greeted in person. I can relate to you, newfie, because I really started riding again when I was 55. Now, two years on I am still very much a beginner.
> 
> I rode in a second schooling show on Sunday. This time I did Intro tests A and B which are basically the same but with the 20 meter circles at different points in the ring. I was less nervous and the judge mainly criticized my (in)ability to bend properly.
> 
> Since Dancer is 30 and has been a kid's lesson horse for 5-10 years, I'll attribute part of that to her. She can bend for me though so I'll have to keep on working until it's automatic. Anyway, I got scored 64 and 65. I love my girl Dancer; if she were 10 years younger I'd part lease her. As it is, she could go suddenly so I'll just love on her as long as she's around.


Well , I had zero experience when starting with my big green 4 yr old Belgian/quarter horse. 2 Yrs later I obtained Rusty [ a Newfoundland Pony cross}. I dont do shows or anything.My boys are pets/pleasure only.I wouldnt want it any other way.lolol. Where I live there is only one other pony around besides mine.Totally non horsey area. So I have had to learn by trial and error [mostly error].I have had no professional trainers or training involved.Myself and my boys are learning as we go.


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*



Newfie said:


> Hi all.I am 45 yrs old.own 2 horses in non horsey region.I do absolutely everything to with my horses from top of snout tp bottom of hooves.I live in rural Newfoundland..which is a province of Canada [Island province in North Atlantic].I started horsey stuff at age 39.Green horse ,extremely green ride .I have made all the mistakes there is to make.Still making some but have come a b=very long way.Nice to be on this horse forum.The only horsey friends I have are via internet.[maybe not a bad thing}


 Glad you found your way here, its definitely more about people just sharing their lives and experiences, ups and downs. Theres advice if you ask for it but more about people just getting on and doing what they want to do and not having to justify it
I sometimes think that I live in isolation here even though I dont. I moved from a very close knit horsey community in the UK where everyone knew everyone, people riding past our place all the time and stopping for a chat or just meeting up at the local feed store. Even the little office I worked in was shared with 3 other horse owners - I wonder that we ever got anything done. There are 4 large boarding yards in spitting distance from us here but they all seem to keep themselves to themselves and I rarely see anyone out on a horse.

Good morning to everyone

*Grace* - that sounds like a really interesting course, I'll be interested to hear more about it when you've finished
Thanks for all the funnies posted
I have been so pleased that in the last 2 schooling sessions with my new horse of 18 months now she has happily walked and trotted down the centre line without any suggestion of wanting to spring off into a half pass without being asked - I think she has been severely robotised and if anyone has experience of dealing with a horse like this I'd be interested to hear how they got over it. She is improving but I'm still finding that when I ask her to halt she will go off on a whole routine of side passes, turn on the forehand, rein back all by herself, same goes for when I'm riding down the sides she will go into a shoulder in etc


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Newfie: nice to have you here.
Maisie: Wow! 30 years old? That's amazing.
Jaydee: You are right, nobody seems to judge or condem anyone here, we just kind of accept everyone's riding styles and life styles. It's the neatest thread on any forum I am on.

So anyhow. How much I trust you guys, here is a video, feel free to post postitive criticism. She is learning to lope easy on a loose rein. My riding isn't pretty at this point as I have to help her a bunch.
This is my front yard, there are trees, a trampoline and the road on one side, and as you see, much farm equipment, which my father in law was moving around during this video.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all
Welcome newbies.
Susan big hugs to you. 
So hard to keep up with everyone via my phone. 
Caught some fish the other day. So hot here. Still have yet to trail ride very disappointed but I will not go by myself. So only rode down the road once. Hunter is loving it though and is getting great muscle just running around the property as it is very hilly. I just love spending 24/7 with him. Daughter and boyfriend coming today he has never been on a horse so I will get him on hunter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

So we have some strange scary animal in the woods behind us. Ron son came in Saturday and slept in his tent about 150 yds from trailer. Said he heard some odd growling around tent. Scared the crap outta him. Next night he slept in trailer. Ron heard it the next night said he's never heard anything like it. I think it's a wolverine and those things are dangerous. Horse and dog were freaked out. No more midnight visits to the outhouse for me and trail riding by myself. I won't go by myself anyways. With hunter being so young I don't know what he would do if we met ul with a bear. Haven't heard it the last 2 nights so maybe it's gone. Oh well we are home in Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone nice to be here again
Welcome to all the new people
Hunter looking forward to seeing you when you get back


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

School is amazing, this the best decision Ive made in a lomg time. Am learning so much, have met some really neat people and Im inspired to reach my goals. Have put into practice 4 massage techniques, have three days to go in school and am dreading having to leave already. Got to do hands on flexion tests, I understand so much more about joints and muscles....horses are so incredible.


----------



## Newfie

Susan Crumrine said:


> Newfie: nice to have you here.
> Maisie: Wow! 30 years old? That's amazing.
> Jaydee: You are right, nobody seems to judge or condem anyone here, we just kind of accept everyone's riding styles and life styles. It's the neatest thread on any forum I am on.
> 
> So anyhow. How much I trust you guys, here is a video, feel free to post postitive criticism. She is learning to lope easy on a loose rein. My riding isn't pretty at this point as I have to help her a bunch.
> This is my front yard, there are trees, a trampoline and the road on one side, and as you see, much farm equipment, which my father in law was moving around during this video.


Very nice.That is a beautiful horsey!


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*

Hi all
Thunder, lightning and heavy rain put a stop to what was another good session with Looby, hopefully she has given up on doing her own thing - maybe the groundwork was what it needed
*Susan -* I am ashamed to say that I know nothing about western riding that would allow me to comment on your video but she is wonderfully bold about everything that was going on around her and looks really responsive. Loobie has problems with canter on the left rein but I'm not sure if any of that is down to me as I find I am a 'right rein' rider if you know what I mean - I feel more balanced that direction. 
*Grace* - That course sounds really interesting, are you going to post some videos?
*Hunter* - our horses freak at the scent of a bear and as we get one around occasionally I live in dread of meeting one at night. We were on a trail once and it was obvious that they had picked up on one as they all got a bit hyper, I was having a leg break - walking - and I was back on that horse faster than a teenager that could actually spring!!
*Newfie* - you just keep doing what makes you and your horses happy. I am too old to feel that I have to justify what I do anymore as long as I'm not hurting my horses or anyone else
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Country Woman

good morning all 
I have no news yet just on the waiting list for Saturday


----------



## Foxhunter

*Welcome to the newbies!*

Just playing catch up.
First news about Mush, the stitching has all broken down from the swelling. The only arnica I could get was Homeopathic and it was as much good as spitting on a forest fire. I have no faith in homeopathy at all, nothing has ever convinced me it works. 

Anyway, Mush is being very good about it all. Unfortunately I have had to give up with the Manuka Honey as it was attracting more flies and wasps. Turned now to neat Neem oil, it has many healing properties but I have never used it before. 
It will heal but only over several months. 

Good news is that a horse we bred and sold has won over fences (Steeple Chasing)

Not a lot of news, I need to write an article for the Hunt Autumn magazine. I have a rough idea but nothing more. If it is any good I will put it up here.

Maybe more later.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hunter-sorry you haven't been able to ride & the weather has been miserable. But it's always nice to be able to spend time w/the furbaby! 

CW-A little strange that they would have you come out,meet Ben, give you one ride, then say, it's time to get back on the "list"- or was that just an evaluation to see where you were at? 

With Grace-glad to hear that youare really liking the school-will they give you any leads to clients near your home? Or help you get started in some way?

We are a little bit cooler for a few days-any respite is good. Looking forward to fall & cool nights.


----------



## Hunter65

My daughter and her boyfriend visited yesterday. Got him on hunter first time on a horse. Ashlee rode him too for the first time. She wasn't interested before. I think I renewed her love for horses and riding. Actually the weather has been beautiful but too hot for much riding. I caught 3 big rainbow trout today. Gonna go again tomorrow and we bringing fishes home. Will be nice to go home to my bed and shower but it's so peacefulr up here. No more sign of nasty monster.
Cw I hope they aren't giving you the runaround.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Newfie

jaydee said:


> Hi all
> Thunder, lightning and heavy rain put a stop to what was another good session with Looby, hopefully she has given up on doing her own thing - maybe the groundwork was what it needed
> *Susan -* I am ashamed to say that I know nothing about western riding that would allow me to comment on your video but she is wonderfully bold about everything that was going on around her and looks really responsive. Loobie has problems with canter on the left rein but I'm not sure if any of that is down to me as I find I am a 'right rein' rider if you know what I mean - I feel more balanced that direction.
> *Grace* - That course sounds really interesting, are you going to post some videos?
> *Hunter* - our horses freak at the scent of a bear and as we get one around occasionally I live in dread of meeting one at night. We were on a trail once and it was obvious that they had picked up on one as they all got a bit hyper, I was having a leg break - walking - and I was back on that horse faster than a teenager that could actually spring!!
> *Newfie* - you just keep doing what makes you and your horses happy. I am too old to feel that I have to justify what I do anymore as long as I'm not hurting my horses or anyone else
> Hope you all have a good day


Ha Jaydee..I agree. I am a pleasure only horse owner.I do my own style of riding.Not concerned about the "disciplines" or shows .All I want is to ride my pony and horse in comfort for both of us, also with safety in mind.I do this bitless and prefer to keep it that way.Also prefer bareback but I own a western and an English saddle. I definitely do not feel the need to justify anything.I love my horses and do absolutely everything , from farrier work on up.I am always open tp critique or advice as ling as it is given with common courtesy and explanation.I am ALWAYS open to new ideas.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Newfie said:


> Ha Jaydee..I agree. I am a pleasure only horse owner.I do my own style of riding.Not concerned about the "disciplines" or shows .All I want is to ride my pony and horse in comfort for both of us, also with safety in mind.I do this bitless and prefer to keep it that way.Also prefer bareback but I own a western and an English saddle. I definitely do not feel the need to justify anything.I love my horses and do absolutely everything , from farrier work on up.I am always open tp critique or advice as ling as it is given with common courtesy and explanation.I am ALWAYS open to new ideas.


Great big AMEN from me on this post (except the farrier part, I can pick their feet and that's it at this point, but the farrier loves them and they make his job easy ). My horses are for pleasure only, and I do enjoy puttering around with them. I am still starting out in a halter, and who knows, he may respond just fine with it and it be all we need. My husband would prefer a snaffle on the trail, but that's so far down the road it may be a moot point when we get there. I'm open to advice and new ideas, as long as I know it will be safe for me and my horses. If I can ride bitless, then that's how I want to go and it's not a matter of trying to show out over anyone else, it's knowing in my heart that it HAS to be more comfortable for them, and I'm willing to put the time in to get there. I think that with what I'm wanting to do with them it's not unreasonable. I so admire and respect what you've done with your boys and you can see the bond you three have, you've got something pretty sweet going on there!!


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Bot eggs?*

Anyone have any good tips on removing bot eggs from my horse's legs? They're coming out early this year and I can't stand them. We keep them on a regular worming schedule, so I don't think they'll hurt them, but they just look awful. Thanks in advance for the tips!!


----------



## corgi

I just noticed bot eggs on my Izzy this week. Hate them! We just (very carefully) take a sharp knife or a razor and scrape them off. Wish there was an easier/ safer way. I have never cut her but get nervous that it will slip. Interested in hearing what others do.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Bot knife*



corgi said:


> I just noticed bot eggs on my Izzy this week. Hate them! We just (very carefully) take a sharp knife or a razor and scrape them off. Wish there was an easier/ safer way. I have never cut her but get nervous that it will slip. Interested in hearing what others do.


I bought a bot knife, but I must not be using it right. Nothing happens. My boy seems to enjoy the attention, though.


----------



## corgi

They don't come off easy, that's for sure. You have to use a scraping motion and use just the right amount of pressure. There has got to be a better way!!!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Day three of equine massage school, sorry no vids or pics, just so busy learning theres no really an opportunity to take vids. I am working on some realky nice horses though. Learned some techniques for cold or stiff legs today, as well as finding and working through adhesions. One more day of school before our final to pass this course. Already have started enrolling for the other half of my studies. One lady here is from Canada, one from Wisconsin, theyve traveled far for their education, I feel blessed to havenit in my own state. Hubby came with me and is enjoying the solitude of the place were staying. 

Got updates on Kes today, shes still off on one leg, one fetlock is still swollen. I miss my horse almost as much as my kids. I at least now know some techniques to rehab her muscles and get them working well again.


----------



## Newfie

EmmJayCee said:


> Great big AMEN from me on this post (except the farrier part, I can pick their feet and that's it at this point, but the farrier loves them and they make his job easy ). My horses are for pleasure only, and I do enjoy puttering around with them. I am still starting out in a halter, and who knows, he may respond just fine with it and it be all we need. My husband would prefer a snaffle on the trail, but that's so far down the road it may be a moot point when we get there. I'm open to advice and new ideas, as long as I know it will be safe for me and my horses. If I can ride bitless, then that's how I want to go and it's not a matter of trying to show out over anyone else, it's knowing in my heart that it HAS to be more comfortable for them, and I'm willing to put the time in to get there. I think that with what I'm wanting to do with them it's not unreasonable. I so admire and respect what you've done with your boys and you can see the bond you three have, you've got something pretty sweet going on there!!


Oh, Thanks so much girl.Almost had to run for a kleenex!. Well, all I can say is that I have had these boys for 7 yrs and am only over the past year have gotten some confidence. I do prefer bitless as well ,but it is certainly not for showing anything better,its just that I feel it is more comfortable.As a person with absolutely no "Professional " training,I do have a tendency to be heavy handed { which I have been working on but still bitless].As I have pointed out many times, I have made all the mistakes and now is still in process of fixing some of them. I did ride in snaffle ,but having a green horse and completely inexperienced rider, ....well enough said.Now I am just taking my time, learning new techniques and finally,due to some very dear online friends I met through facebook,I feel like I have a relationship with my horses based on trust and repect, not just boss.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Emma and Jaycee:

You both are wonderful horse owners. I am proud to call you my friends!

With Grace: Sorry to hear Kes is still sore. Have you tried DMSO and Bute?

Bute may help with the swelling as well as cold hosing.

Supposed to go trail riding today with my little boy, Bo and some friends.

Its' raining....LOL.

We really need the rain though. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## With Grace

Susan- Im not close to home so am relying on my horse sitter and BO to help Kes. Plus, if we leave for the show as planned, Ive got to keep meds out of her system. Though if shes not 100 percent, I wont be taking her to show next week.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Newfie said:


> Oh, Thanks so much girl.Almost had to run for a kleenex!. Well, all I can say is that I have had these boys for 7 yrs and am only over the past year have gotten some confidence. I do prefer bitless as well ,but it is certainly not for showing anything better,its just that I feel it is more comfortable.As a person with absolutely no "Professional " training,I do have a tendency to be heavy handed { which I have been working on but still bitless].As I have pointed out many times, I have made all the mistakes and now is still in process of fixing some of them. I did ride in snaffle ,but having a green horse and completely inexperienced rider, ....well enough said.Now I am just taking my time, learning new techniques and finally,due to some very dear online friends I met through facebook,I feel like I have a relationship with my horses based on trust and repect, not just boss.


You've welcome, and an inspiration to those of us who don't have trainers or take lessons. I know it can be done, you're proof, and we've all the time in the world.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone nice to see you all again


----------



## Newfie

EmmJayCee said:


> You've welcome, and an inspiration to those of us who don't have trainers or take lessons. I know it can be done, you're proof, and we've all the time in the world.


Actually emmajaycee, I am glad in a lot of ways that I didnt have professional trainers.This way,we have found our own way together and I learned what was better by listening to my horse [a RG quote,dare I say it lolol] .It has all been a learning purpose.Curious as tp how long you have had your boys?.I am into my 7th year of horse ownership.Believe me when I say I have made ALL mistakes.Almost killed myself on Champ in an accident that I completely suffered anxiety every time I went near him.This is why I obtained my pony,..to help me regain the little bit of confidence on a smaller less intimidating horse.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*How long?*



Newfie said:


> Actually emmajaycee, I am glad in a lot of ways that I didnt have professional trainers.This way,we have found our own way together and I learned what was better by listening to my horse [a RG quote,dare I say it lolol] .It has all been a learning purpose.Curious as tp how long you have had your boys?.I am into my 7th year of horse ownership.Believe me when I say I have made ALL mistakes.Almost killed myself on Champ in an accident that I completely suffered anxiety every time I went near him.This is why I obtained my pony,..to help me regain the little bit of confidence on a smaller less intimidating horse.


We got Festus (our quarter horse) in early April of 2011. Zeus came to us on April 26, 2011 (the same day tornadoes devastated our region), so I have had them about 16 months. Festus is ridden in a rope halter now (my oldest rides him) and I'm working on Zeus. Their personalities are very different and I think that makes me better. Festus keeps me on my toes and is always thinking. Zeus is a LOT bigger, but so laid back he makes everything easy.

One thing I learned from RG was NOTHING is impossible if I'm willing to take the time it takes. I also got a lot from his philosophy of putting the needs of the horse first and doing what's right and best for them and understanding a lot of why they do the things they do. However, I'm finding that other trainers give a better demo that's easier for me to watch and then put into practice, so I see that it's a little bit of everything, trying it and throwing out what doesn't work. 

I wanted a horse from the time I was 6 years old. It was something I didn't have to have, but all my life loved them and hoped someday I'd have one. I grew up, got married (and grew up some more, lol), had 5 little boys, and life just got busy. It seemed like I'd never have one and that was ok, but last April, things just worked out and two horses were delivered right to our pasture. I look at them and see a favor from the Lord. It might sound cheesy, I do believe our needs are supplied, but every once in a while, it works out to where you get your wants too. I guess that's why I'm so willing to learn to ride bitless, why I want to make sure that they have good horsey lives and are happy, I appreciate so much that of all the homes they could have gone to, they were ALLOWED to find their way to mine.


----------



## Newfie

EmmJayCee said:


> We got Festus (our quarter horse) in early April of 2011. Zeus came to us on April 26, 2011 (the same day tornadoes devastated our region), so I have had them about 16 months. Festus is ridden in a rope halter now (my oldest rides him) and I'm working on Zeus. Their personalities are very different and I think that makes me better. Festus keeps me on my toes and is always thinking. Zeus is a LOT bigger, but so laid back he makes everything easy.
> 
> One thing I learned from RG was NOTHING is impossible if I'm willing to take the time it takes. I also got a lot from his philosophy of putting the needs of the horse first and doing what's right and best for them and understanding a lot of why they do the things they do. However, I'm finding that other trainers give a better demo that's easier for me to watch and then put into practice, so I see that it's a little bit of everything, trying it and throwing out what doesn't work.
> 
> I wanted a horse from the time I was 6 years old. It was something I didn't have to have, but all my life loved them and hoped someday I'd have one. I grew up, got married (and grew up some more, lol), had 5 little boys, and life just got busy. It seemed like I'd never have one and that was ok, but last April, things just worked out and two horses were delivered right to our pasture. I look at them and see a favor from the Lord. It might sound cheesy, I do believe our needs are supplied, but every once in a while, it works out to where you get your wants too. I guess that's why I'm so willing to learn to ride bitless, why I want to make sure that they have good horsey lives and are happy, I appreciate so much that of all the homes they could have gone to, they were ALLOWED to find their way to mine.


Wow..Your story is almost identical to mine.I loved horses for as long as I remember.Got my first at 39 yrs of age like you.I had zero experience!. So yes it can be done.Even without so called "professional " trainers.Like yourself ,I got married, had three kids who are now teens and when I hit 39 some of that wonderful mid life stuff kicked in and I decided that Mama wants something for herself!


----------



## EmmJayCee

Newfie said:


> Wow..Your story is almost identical to mine.I loved horses for as long as I remember.Got my first at 39 yrs of age like you.I had zero experience!. So yes it can be done.Even without so called "professional " trainers.Like yourself ,I got married, had three kids who are now teens and when I hit 39 some of that wonderful mid life stuff kicked in and I decided that Mama wants something for herself!


LOL, the horses are the ONLY thing I've ever had that was just for me. 

Hubby's been really sweet about it, hauling hay, building my round pen, and I even catch him taking them treats. He worries about me getting hurt, but sees I'm taking it slow and TRYING to use good common sense. He also sees how incredibly happy they make me, they're so good for your mind. 

I don't know if the mid-life stuff has kicked in yet, but for the 1st time in almost 16 years I won't have any kids at home during the day once school starts (the baby starts kindergarten this year, I'm sad for me, happy for him--he's so excited!!) I'm looking forward to my horsey time everyday, and the fact that I can take a bath and shave my legs ANYTIME I want!! :shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning to all. We had more rain late yesterday & through the night, which makes it cooler today-and that is a blessing! It's usually not raining when I go out in the morning, so I can keep the corrals clean, which I like. Flies are still sticking around though. Nasty creatures. Computer is being slow today, so hard to change pages. 

With Grace-sounds like you will have Kes as your first client,hmm? If you can help her feel better,won't that be wonderful? I do hope you can get her over her trailer problem, that is so scary.


----------



## Newfie

EmmJayCee said:


> LOL, the horses are the ONLY thing I've ever had that was just for me.
> 
> Hubby's been really sweet about it, hauling hay, building my round pen, and I even catch him taking them treats. He worries about me getting hurt, but sees I'm taking it slow and TRYING to use good common sense. He also sees how incredibly happy they make me, they're so good for your mind.
> 
> I don't know if the mid-life stuff has kicked in yet, but for the 1st time in almost 16 years I won't have any kids at home during the day once school starts (the baby starts kindergarten this year, I'm sad for me, happy for him--he's so excited!!) I'm looking forward to my horsey time everyday, and the fact that I can take a bath and shave my legs ANYTIME I want!! :shock:


hahah.Well , when I sent my baby to kindigarten 9 yrs ago, someone asked me if I was sad.My reaction was to look at her with a stunned expression on my face and say " hell no,I am gettin ready to do a few cartwheels of joy out the the school parking lot, so back the hell up!!!" hahhaahaha..I had my three kids in 4 1/2 yrs.Boy, was I ready for a BREAK. My hubby has been very understanding as well.He knows that when Mama aint happy,aint nobody happy.lol.He has been a wonderful help though.Built my barn and my pen and now will be building a even bigger pen because we bought the peice of land next to ours.So we now have three acers instead of one.Dont sound like much in farm terms but trust me,its a lot where I live!!


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*

Humid day here again - flies bad here too *Cacowgirl* but I do think we are seeing less than previous years so maybe the fly predators are having effect
*Foxhunter* - Your poor boy is having a hard time, I'm like you with the homeopathic stuff as never found it works for me. Silly that someone disliked the photos - horses have got to be the most accident prone animal there is I would think and all owners should be prepared for the horrors or how else will they deal with it if it happens to them?
*Grace *Sorry to hear that your lovely horse is still not right - must be a worry for you. I have all sympathy with the trailering concerns - I am a terribly nervous transporter of horses so having a difficult one increases the stress
*Susan* You are such a sweet person - no wonder your horses are so settled around you
*CW* Hope you get news of your next ride soon
*Newfie & Emmjaycee*. As long as you are selective you can learn from so many people - even RG though I wouldn't say that any of his worthwhile stuff is new the fact that you've benefited from it is a good thing. I admire you both for sticking at it as a lot of people quit at the first bad experience
As for back to school - my 'baby' will be heading off for his second year at college in Georgia in a couple of weeks and I'm going to cry all the way back from the airport and a bit of every day for a week!!!!
I have the added pleasure of having to keep his horse ticking over too
*Everyone else* - Have a great weekend and enjoy your 'tootling' (Love that word!!!)


----------



## maisie

*My first horse show*

Here's the one picture that actually came out...










Dancer says _"I'se hot 'n tired. Where's my carrots?"_ Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Foxhunter

*jaydee,* the pictures were not reported, they showed on my page but not on the site - someone found this out and put them up on a later page - the really gory one! 

We have taken to treating the area with 100% pure organic Neem Oil. I was astounded at how good it all looked this morning. When I cleaned the ooze off the flesh was red and much healthier looking. 

*BOTS* we are lucky in that we do not get any around here - use to but not any more. Personally I would rub them with Neem as this will prevent the flies from laying the eggs. Worm for them in the fall and pick them off with a razor or scalpel blade. You can get the knives for removing human hard skin and they work on bot eggs.

Off to the Fowl Auction tomorrow at sparrow fart. Unfortunately we have the first ten cages, usually these get the lowest prices as people are looking at the dead stock auction and other birds for sale. Also many people will be away on holiday and the weather is meant to be good so many will go out with families. So, we are taking few birds and more next month. 

The weather is so humid that I almost feel I am in NC ! Not quite as hot but certainly uncomfortable for me without any breeze to stir the air. 

Off to catch some of the sale birds and feed the horses.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Here is one that always makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> P. S. My wife loved the gift, and now regularly threatens me with it!
> 
> 'If you think Education is difficult, try being stupid.'


Fox hunter.
I have been away for a few days and look what happens. The stories evolve around men and how stupid one thinks they are. Well you may be right.

That individual was thoughtfull in testing the device to make sure it worked. He considered the cat as a test sample, but knew it was not the thing to do. he could have tested it on his wife, but like the cat, he knew that would be cruelty to animals so he did the only thing left. That couragious male thinking only of his wifes future safety, did the only thing left to him, and that was to become the test subject and endure the pain, humiliation, and not to leave out the wondering what the xxxx did I do that for. 

But stupid, well he may be, but i'm leaning more towards simple because.

What man in his right mind would give such a weapon to his wife. 

All men, and I mean all, learn from an early age. *The look!!!* When we see the look we know to run and hide. It's that glare from the eye and the curling back of the side of the upper lip (Stella, and she who must, know how to do that one)

And in leaving, all men as they age know how to avoid the look. That is with two simple words. Yes dear. They also know how to use those two words in a way as to get the look. But that is only done when in need of some piece and quite.

Cheers all
Brave token

And as always spelling mistakes belong to me. To lazey to check and correct


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Welcome to the newbies!*
> 
> Just playing catch up.
> First news about Mush, the stitching has all broken down from the swelling. The only arnica I could get was Homeopathic and it was as much good as spitting on a forest fire. I have no faith in homeopathy at all, nothing has ever convinced me it works.
> 
> Anyway, Mush is being very good about it all. Unfortunately I have had to give up with the Manuka Honey as it was attracting more flies and wasps. Turned now to neat Neem oil, it has many healing properties but I have never used it before.
> It will heal but only over several months.
> 
> Good news is that a horse we bred and sold has won over fences (Steeple Chasing)
> 
> Not a lot of news, I need to write an article for the Hunt Autumn magazine. I have a rough idea but nothing more. If it is any good I will put it up here.
> 
> Maybe more later.


When using manuka honey the wound does have to be covered and that is to keep the other insects at bay not to mention the freeloaders with toast in their hands.
if the wound can't be covered then one has to be mindfull of the bees etc.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Yay for more land!!*



Newfie said:


> hahah.Well , when I sent my baby to kindigarten 9 yrs ago, someone asked me if I was sad.My reaction was to look at her with a stunned expression on my face and say " hell no,I am gettin ready to do a few cartwheels of joy out the the school parking lot, so back the hell up!!!" hahhaahaha..I had my three kids in 4 1/2 yrs.Boy, was I ready for a BREAK. My hubby has been very understanding as well.He knows that when Mama aint happy,aint nobody happy.lol.He has been a wonderful help though.Built my barn and my pen and now will be building a even bigger pen because we bought the peice of land next to ours.So we now have three acers instead of one.Dont sound like much in farm terms but trust me,its a lot where I live!!


Congratulations on 2 more acres!! The older I get, the more I love land. I don't want a fancier house, or finer things, but I'd love a few more acres myself.  I am looking forward to some time alone. I work from home and anticipate doing a lot of that, but oh joy, to just be able to go to the pasture when I want and not worry about what the kiddos are doing!! My boys are 15 (16 this year, wah!!), 12, 7 year old twins, and the baby (who is the SWEETEST cake I ever baked) is 5.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*The "look"*



Stan said:


> Fox hunter.
> I have been away for a few days and look what happens. The stories evolve around men and how stupid one thinks they are. Well you may be right.
> 
> That individual was thoughtfull in testing the device to make sure it worked. He considered the cat as a test sample, but knew it was not the thing to do. he could have tested it on his wife, but like the cat, he knew that would be cruelty to animals so he did the only thing left. That couragious male thinking only of his wifes future safety, did the only thing left to him, and that was to become the test subject and endure the pain, humiliation, and not to leave out the wondering what the xxxx did I do that for.
> 
> But stupid, well he may be, but i'm leaning more towards simple because.
> 
> What man in his right mind would give such a weapon to his wife.
> 
> All men, and I mean all, learn from an early age. *The look!!!* When we see the look we know to run and hide. It's that glare from the eye and the curling back of the side of the upper lip (Stella, and she who must, know how to do that one)
> 
> And in leaving, all men as they age know how to avoid the look. That is with two simple words. Yes dear. They also know how to use those two words in a way as to get the look. But that is only done when in need of some piece and quite.
> 
> Cheers all
> Brave token
> 
> And as always spelling mistakes belong to me. To lazey to check and correct


I know "the look" well, and have spent years perfecting it. I also have figured out how to wield great power with my index finger. Point it and couple it with "the look" and watch my kiddos scramble to straighten up. :lol: That story was hilarious. Hope the gentleman finds everything he was missing.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Sticking with it*



jaydee said:


> *Newfie & Emmjaycee*. As long as you are selective you can learn from so many people - even RG though I wouldn't say that any of his worthwhile stuff is new the fact that you've benefited from it is a good thing. I admire you both for sticking at it as a lot of people quit at the first bad experience
> 
> As for back to school - my 'baby' will be heading off for his second year at college in Georgia in a couple of weeks and I'm going to cry all the way back from the airport and a bit of every day for a week!!!!
> I have the added pleasure of having to keep his horse ticking over too
> *Everyone else* - Have a great weekend and enjoy your 'tootling' (Love that word!!!)


Your baby is going to school right next to my state.  I'll be sending happy thoughts his way and comforting thoughts yours. 

As to sticking with it, when I made the decision to take them, I didn't make it lightly. They're here for the rest of their lives. I don't believe in playing "musical chairs" with a living being. All of our animals stay with us until they reach the end of their lives. A couple times, they had to be eased on out, and it sure did hurt. I hope the horses and I have at least 20 good years together. When we're too old and creaky to ride, we'll still be tootling around.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> All men, and I mean all, learn from an early age. *The look!!!* When we see the look we know to run and hide. It's that glare from the eye and the curling back of the side of the upper lip (Stella, and she who must, know how to do that one)


*Stan,* When I first went to work in a jump race yard, the lads were very resentful that I was in charge of them when I had little experience of the horse racing industry. 
They made my life hell, being belligerent and as awkward and rude as they could be. I ignored it all and bided my time. (The trainer said she would have a word with them over it all but I would not let her as I was taught to fight my own battles!) 
One day they pushed their luck a little to far and they knew it! I heard one of them say to the other "Watch out, she is about to blow - she has 'The LOOK'!" 

They thought they were clever in getting into my rooms and hiding my bed in the hay barn. What they didn't know was that there was another mattress is the walk in attic so I pulled that out and slept on it. When the bed was exposed as the hay went down I just warned them that if the Misses saw it they would be in deep water. It was immediately returned. 

People who win thousands for sexual harassment have never worked in a racing yard. You give as good as you get and never turn a hair. 

The lads worked hard and played even harder. Practical jokes were the par but often could get out of hand. One lad, who was more ignorant than pig sh1t, was terrible and so the lads he shared a house with got him drunk and then carried him, and his bed, into the middle of the stable yard and left him there overnight. I found him in the morning when I started to feed, frost on his hair, and left him there!

I drew the line at bullying. One young lad was fine with the banter but another was upset by it so they did it even more. One evening when we had finished for the day, they got him, stripped him off and covered him in hoof oil and purple spray. I didn't know it was going on until he ran into the house where I lived, with four other lads. I was furious and told them so. The lad locked himself in the bathroom. I got him a towel and told him to scrub himself. WHen I went to check if he was OK he had unlocked the door and climbed out the bathroom window thinking the lads were still in the house.

A few days later most of the lads were off to a party. I wasn't going as I had to be up at 4.30 a.m. to feed. 
I decided it was time for revenge. I went to the house where some of the lads lived and took the key to the French doors knowing they would test if it was locked but not if the key was in the lock. Later, along with the bullied lad, we let ourselves in. 
I had bought some cheap nylon wool and we wound that around everything in the living room. 
The kitchen was also rigged so that when they walked in they would pul all the pans off the shelf and drawers from the units. We removed all light bulbs as we went. 
In the bedrooms we sewed up _every_ pair of trousers and jodhpurs. Three places in each leg. lots of tiny stitches on top of each other. 
We sewed their bed clothes to the mattresses with upholstery needles. 
The bathroom was a loo and a shower - not a lot we could do with that except to cling film the loo.

I knew they would return home worse for drink and the poor lad was terrified they would go after him. I knew that it would be me they were after so had prepared for defending myself.

I moved my bed from the normal place. Took the landing light out, balanced a bowl of water on top of the door and took a bucket of water with some sponges by the side of my bed. 
I also took my old dog upstairs. She awoke me growling. I silenced her and two of the lads came charging into my room, throwing water and flower at where my bed had been. I threw the sponges at them and the dog gave chase. One lad part fell down the stairs and broke his toe. 

The other two who lived with them had both been to drunk to take revenge. They had both peed on top of the cling film.

In the morning they were late, not only because they were hung over but because they tried all their trousers and jodhpurs!

I had little trouble after that. I did get two other lads that pushed their luck with practical jokes. It took me a couple of months to get them - one thought he had escaped because he was working elsewhere but he was mistaken!

They still played jokes on me - like the time I got into my car and it wouldn't move away. It sounded OK but would not move either forward or back. They had jacked it up so the back wheels were actually just off the ground. Only when I saw them peeping out the windows laughing did I realise what they had done.

I started work there in September and by Christmas had them all eating out of my hand. They knew 'The LOOK' all right!


----------



## darlaflack

didn't see the pic of the injury, but arnica should not be used on open wounds. Calendula is a wonderful healing substance though.


----------



## sinnabun

*When a horse loses its best friend*

I didn't know where to post this, but this is where I feel comfortable asking. I am over 40 ( mature ?? ) and just recently got into horses, which I love. I have a 27 y.o mare and 12 y.o mare. The older mare has health issues. The 2 have only been together 2 years, but are best buddies.
My concern is, how does the younger mare behave when the older passes on? I will get another horse a soon as possible, but she will be alone in the pasture until I can find one. What can I expect and is there anything I can do to ease any anxiety issues? I don't like thinking about it, but it's something I need to educate myself on. Thank you for any information.


----------



## EmmJayCee

sinnabun said:


> I didn't know where to post this, but this is where I feel comfortable asking. I am over 40 ( mature ?? ) and just recently got into horses, which I love. I have a 27 y.o mare and 12 y.o mare. The older mare has health issues. The 2 have only been together 2 years, but are best buddies.
> My concern is, how does the younger mare behave when the older passes on? I will get another horse a soon as possible, but she will be alone in the pasture until I can find one. What can I expect and is there anything I can do to ease any anxiety issues? I don't like thinking about it, but it's something I need to educate myself on. Thank you for any information.


My two geldings have been together just over a year (about 16 months) and have established the most amazing little mini-herd. That's one of my fears, they're both about 10 years old, but if one were to pass on, the other would just be lost. I am sorry for what you're facing. My instinct would be to prepare for another horse now. If it's at all possible, get one now and let them join the other two and if that's not possible, maybe get you one picked out. I'll be hoping your girls have many more happy horsey years together.


----------



## sinnabun

Thank you EmmaJayCee, I have thought of getting a third horse. Financially it would be a little diffficult, but that would definately help my situation.


----------



## EmmJayCee

sinnabun said:


> Thank you EmmaJayCee, I have thought of getting a third horse. Financially it would be a little diffficult, but that would definately help my situation.


I know money's tight for everyone, and horses sure can get expensive. Maybe you'll find a little gem out there that someone just wants to give to a good home. As to feed, wormer, hay, farrier work, vet care, tack, etc. in for a penny, in for a pound as the old saying goes. Best wishes to you and your sweet girls.


----------



## merle

Hey! I am 41, so that barely qualifies me to be here! :wave: 
I took some time away from horses to get married and raise a few kids. Last year I jumped back in with both feet... and now I have two OTTB geldings. I look forward to hanging out with ya!


----------



## EmmJayCee

merle said:


> Hey! I am 41, so that barely qualifies me to be here! :wave:
> I took some time away from horses to get married and raise a few kids. Last year I jumped back in with both feet... and now I have two OTTB geldings. I look forward to hanging out with ya!


Welcome, Merle.  I'm only 39, and they let me in :shock:, pretty cool group of people here, lots to learn, and some absolutely hilarious jokes. You're going to love it!!


----------



## Stan

sinnabun said:


> I didn't know where to post this, but this is where I feel comfortable asking. I am over 40 ( mature ?? ) and just recently got into horses, which I love. I have a 27 y.o mare and 12 y.o mare. The older mare has health issues. The 2 have only been together 2 years, but are best buddies.
> My concern is, how does the younger mare behave when the older passes on? I will get another horse a soon as possible, but she will be alone in the pasture until I can find one. What can I expect and is there anything I can do to ease any anxiety issues? I don't like thinking about it, but it's something I need to educate myself on. Thank you for any information.


Try this on, you like a large number of those that contribute to this thread started by our leader CW seem to have the idea a horse has feelings. A number of folks consider it as just a horse, but it does have feelings, and will bond only a few times in its life. It also takes a considerable time for it to bond to a human but at the same time it also wants to be the boss. A bit like having a teenager in the house always trying it on. I tend to treat all of my animals as part of the family (cats, dogs, horses, wives) all treated equally. It seems to bring out the best in them and encourages them to display their personalities for better or worse.

So given that little bit of dribble my approach would be to throw a sheep or goat in with them, they will make friends, and I, would also be having more to do with the one that will be left behind. The horse will look to something or some one for company. After all they are a herd animal and generally not loners by choice. Be ready to deal with 1400 pounds of lost feelings because in my humble opinion the horse will morn the loss of its paddock mate and act accordingly for a while.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Your blog*

I just looked through your blog. Loved the photos and the little girl who "has a mountain horse and she is a mountain rider", that was absolutely precious. 

As to your questions at the end, yes, horses have a sense of humor, and yes I think they sometimes get us. I am a new horse owner and I'm positive I've heard them both sniggering at me under their breath....more than once. But, I'd rather have two goofy geldings with a sense of humor any day.


----------



## darlaflack

*anxiety about a horse being put down, and buddy left*

My agony every year was weaning my babies from the mares. It is stressful on them and us. Horses that have lived together and bonded are going to feel a lot of stress too. (Been there). There is going to be a period of stress for the horse suddenly losing her buddy. Pay a lot of special attention to her. And maybe do little separations before the final one.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Day four of massage school. Got a great big hanovarian teddy bear assigned to me and put my skills to work in one big massage session. Tomorrow is my final test, Im pretty nervous! But so excited. Today i saw results from my work ,and that was really encouraging.

Cacowgirl and jaydee- yep, cant wait to get my hands on kes and see if I can improve her current state. I have this nagging feeling that shes not off in her feet, but actually her shoulder, and now I know to how to assess that and try to help it!

Maisie- congrats on your show! How did you do?

CW- any rides or lessons scheduled?


----------



## Stan

I've been out of town most of the week and only today retrieved Stella and Kate. Stella's skin is a mess. I took the tick collar off once I realised it was having an effect on her but the damage was done. I get the impression the active ingredient in the collar was so strong the skin has a burnt appearence to it. Now I have to deal with a horse that is feeling annoyed and itchy, also eating the new grass. High in sugars. could make for an interesting ride.

I will post some photos of the skin tomorrow any ideas how to deal with the problem is always welcome.

I have been thinking along the lines as she has sensitive skin, perhaps a medicated shampoo designed for humans with sensitive skin may be the way to go. Any one tried any with success.

Johnsons no more tears baby shampoo springs to mind don't want a 16 hand horse getting its own back because the shampoo was stinging her eyes now do I.:shock:


----------



## jaydee

*skin allergy*



Stan said:


> I've been out of town most of the week and only today retrieved Stella and Kate. Stella's skin is a mess. I took the tick collar off once I realised it was having an effect on her but the damage was done. I get the impression the active ingredient in the collar was so strong the skin has a burnt appearence to it. Now I have to deal with a horse that is feeling annoyed and itchy, also eating the new grass. High in sugars. could make for an interesting ride.
> 
> I will post some photos of the skin tomorrow any ideas how to deal with the problem is always welcome.
> 
> I have been thinking along the lines as she has sensitive skin, perhaps a medicated shampoo designed for humans with sensitive skin may be the way to go. Any one tried any with success.
> 
> Johnsons no more tears baby shampoo springs to mind don't want a 16 hand horse getting its own back because the shampoo was stinging her eyes now do I.:shock:


 Stan
Wondered where you'd got too!!
When I eventually decided to get what my father called a 'real job' (not horses) I spent quite a few years as the office manager in a Care Home for the elderly and I know that the District Nurses used to actually advise the staff there to wash 'gooey eyes' that many residents suffered with with diluted baby shampoo (not as eyedrops of course)
In Stellas case as its most likely an allergic reaction removing any traces from the skin and coat would help - I guess it had an oily base - but I wonder if after that maybe trying something like cortizone cream or an antihistamine cream would help?


----------



## jaydee

*Horses that need a friend*



sinnabun said:


> I didn't know where to post this, but this is where I feel comfortable asking. I am over 40 ( mature ?? ) and just recently got into horses, which I love. I have a 27 y.o mare and 12 y.o mare. The older mare has health issues. The 2 have only been together 2 years, but are best buddies.
> My concern is, how does the younger mare behave when the older passes on? I will get another horse a soon as possible, but she will be alone in the pasture until I can find one. What can I expect and is there anything I can do to ease any anxiety issues? I don't like thinking about it, but it's something I need to educate myself on. Thank you for any information.


 Our mini clyde is devoted to my retired mare, its a real worry for me that she's going to get herself in a state when she eventually goes to that great paddock in the sky - I will be in an even worse state
When we bred horses I had a mare and gelding that were together all their life so when he was sold aged 4 I expected her to miss him, we put a 3 year old that we'd also bred in with her and there was no trouble at all but when the 3 year old was sold a few months later Daisy really did pine for her, stood in the corner of her paddock for a week and hardly ate anything even ignored her new friend but it was as if she woke up one day and it was all forgotten.
If your younger horse is the type that craves company then I would have a new buddy in place before the old one goes - but make sure its the sort that doesn't mind being left on its own when you ride our
Welcome to the over 40's club


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Over 500 pages and going strong. Welcome to the newbies. This is great this group just keeps growing. On our way home. Never did get out for a trail ride but my pony is far and healthy from all the grass. Will post some Picts when home. 
Stan as always love your stories. 
CW any word. I will be at barn tomorrow. Gotta give dirty pony a bath. Drop by if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

I really cannot believe the power of Neem Oil.

Yesterday I was pleased with the way the wound was looking. You know how it is with these things, you kid yourself that it is looking better but at the back of your mind you are not sure if it is so or wishful thinking.

Today when I washed it all I am certain that there is less of a gap between the skin edges, certainly there is nowhere near the oozing there was and the flap never lifted anywhere near as high. 
The swelling is still there but a lot less, Mush is being very good over it all. He lets me faff around and poke into places that should never be reachable to poke into. 

I have taken pictures almost daily and will put them up at a later date.

The chicken auction was not good. Sold what little we took, came home with a Wellsummer rooster (free) and two Leghoorn Exchequer hens.
As we thought, not many people there so it was a buyers market.
I am going to see if I can get some Black Swan eggs - a pair of adult birds fetched nearly $900.


----------



## darlaflack

The neam oil application was pretty interesting! Have never tried it. Wonder if it would help the horse described above with the reaction to the tick collar?


----------



## Stan

A couple of photos of Stella and not at her best. You can see the skin on her neck that is what resulted within 5 days of the tick collar being used. I do not know how quick the reaction was as I did not see her for a few days but was shocked at the skin and removed the collar. Her muzzle is also a little bare of hair. In her winter coat so that adds to the shagy look. But then again i have always described Stella as a tart. No insult intended, in my younger days I also had an interest, perhaps that is why Stella appealed to me:shock: A tart in New Zealand is not a women of the night, but can be mistaken for a sweet pie one has with custard and ice cream. but, is better known for its a defiant look, with a hint of fun and adventure and the chase what more can in say, boy did we enjoy the chase. Easily distracted I am, back to Stella.

New treatment started today I'm washing her with a soap impregnated with neem oil designd for animals and horses. I think this could take a while but as long as it does not worsen then I'm on the right track. Tomorrow I am also buying a product designed to remove unwanted toxins from her gut. At great cost I might add. 
I surpose I could always shoot her and buy a new horse. I have just brought a new shotgun that needs a tryout, a single ball shot will do the trick. What do you think, suggestions always greatfully recieved.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, if you shoot her you will never know if your loving and expensive treatments will work. 

And, you will never get your saddle back as "she" will assume ownership rather than see it go to waste. 

I suggest, therefore, that you continue with what sounds to me to be a very good plan. I think the head and muzzle hair loss is from her rubbing herself and helping along the natural spreading of the chemicals. The only other thing I would do to add to what you're doing, is -- if you don't see results immediately -- to assume that some of the oil remains and to bathe her in a gentle bath of Dawn dishwashing liquid to get the oil off her skin. I don't know if baby shampoo would do the job but I think Dawn is very gentle - I use it on myself and the environmentalists use it on birds caught in oil spills. To me, that proves it's both gentle and effective. 

After ensuring the removal of the external chemicals, I'd stay with the soothing/healing oils that you're using for external healing and the internal probiotics/supplements you're giving her to heal from within.


----------



## eclipseranch

you know this thread seriously is the best on this site..just sayin'


----------



## corgi

Oh Stan, poor Stella. Just keep assuring her that she is still pretty. You know some ladies can get insecure about their looks. 

Seriously, I hope that clears up for her quickly. 

I had both a great day and a horrible day. I started a thread in the horse health section about the horrible part of my day. It is about hubby's horse and you can read it there if you are curious. It makes me sad to write it all down again.

The good part of my day was the BO/ trainer at my boarding facility helped me with a problem I have been having with Izzy.

I have only cantered Izzy 3 times and all 3 times I had to make her stop because I couldn't sit it correctly and it was super fast. She is a TB and I am used to QH so I was a little intimidated.

The BO took us into the round pen today in within 20 minutes, we were cantering like a pro! I was able to feel her rhythm and I didn't bounce in the saddle at all. The BO made me canter without stirrups! I never thought I could do that but it felt so good and so natural. Izzy liked it too...her ears were forward and she listened to all my cues.

She will canter from a standstill with just a kissing noise. I have never ridden a horse this well trained before...and I still have to pinch myself to believe I actually own her!

Today proved, once again, that 9 times out of 10, it is the rider that needs the training, not the horse!

After my 20 minute lesson, I took her into the arena to make sure I could transfer what I learned to another environment. I kissed the air and she went into the smoothest, most controlled canter I have ever felt. 

We ended by running some barrells. Obviously, my girl had barrel raced before, she took that first barrel at a canter and it was tight! 

I learn to love her more every day. She is a very independent horse and I get the feeling she could take or leave me, but I think she is learning to love me too!


----------



## Country Woman

Please don't shoot her Stan 
she still is a good horse


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, if you shoot her you will never know if your loving and expensive treatments will work.
> 
> And, you will never get your saddle back as "she" will assume ownership rather than see it go to waste.
> 
> I suggest, therefore, that you continue with what sounds to me to be a very good plan. I think the head and muzzle hair loss is from her rubbing herself and helping along the natural spreading of the chemicals. The only other thing I would do to add to what you're doing, is -- if you don't see results immediately -- to assume that some of the oil remains and to bathe her in a gentle bath of Dawn dishwashing liquid to get the oil off her skin. I don't know if baby shampoo would do the job but I think Dawn is very gentle - I use it on myself and the environmentalists use it on birds caught in oil spills. To me, that proves it's both gentle and effective.
> 
> After ensuring the removal of the external chemicals, I'd stay with the soothing/healing oils that you're using for external healing and the internal probiotics/supplements you're giving her to heal from within.


I had fogotten about the saddle and you are right. She who must would grab it, of that I have no doubt. That on its own is reason enough to put away the shot gun and continue with medication of one course or another. The shampoo is also on the buy list. Thanks for that, and saving my saddle:lol:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Please don't shoot her Stan
> she still is a good horse


 
Don't worry CW I could never hurt Stella she is, after all of the ups and downs we nave been through, my horse. She has a home with me for the rest of her life. She is only 8 so she will out live me.:shock: As for her skin, eventually I will find the answer.
My comment to shoot her was tongue in cheek. And me letting a little frustration out


----------



## Susan Crumrine

well I for one was never concerned about you shooting Stella, Stan...


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan* When I had my skin problems the only thing that stopped the irritation was Neem. I bought a cream which had a slightly scented smell. Pure Neem *stinks!* 
I would suggest that you get the pure Neem, use 2 tablespoonful to 1 litre of hot water and 1 tablespoonful of liquid shampoo or soap, and wash that all over her. It would be stronger than the soap and really does help with keeping the ticks away. 
All our dogs need and enforced bath in it, I haven't done it for a while and they are getting ticks again. 
The chickens also need doing. No sign of red mites but better to be safe than sorry. The birds look so funny as they try to strut away with dignity. Little hope of that as they are soaking wet!

The dogs see me fill the skip and put it on the back of the ATV - I usually do them in the evening so they are hanging about thinking it is feed time. They want feed but not a bath. The little dogs get brought out, they will slink into the house, easy with them as I just scruff them and dunk them into the skip, a couple of stirs and they are done. The big dogs will be at a distance watching. 
Funny how normally obedient dogs can turn profoundly deaf when you call their name and they know what is coming. It is also surprising how they can dig their toes in and go stiff legged so dragging them within reach becomes quite a challenge!
I sponge it all over them. Of course by the time I have finished I am free of mites, ticks and fleas and no flies come within miles of me!

We have a wonderful herbal product here in the UK called NAF D-tox. I swear by it. Made for horses I use it for anything and everything including myself. It totally alters the immune system. I would have Stella on that as she obviously has had a bad reaction to the collar. I would send you some but it will not go through your customs - I have tried before.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan* When I had my skin problems the only thing that stopped the irritation was Neem. I bought a cream which had a slightly scented smell. Pure Neem *stinks!*
> I would suggest that you get the pure Neem, use 2 tablespoonful to 1 litre of hot water and 1 tablespoonful of liquid shampoo or soap, and wash that all over her. It would be stronger than the soap and really does help with keeping the ticks away.
> All our dogs need and enforced bath in it, I haven't done it for a while and they are getting ticks again.
> The chickens also need doing. No sign of red mites but better to be safe than sorry. The birds look so funny as they try to strut away with dignity. Little hope of that as they are soaking wet!
> 
> The dogs see me fill the skip and put it on the back of the ATV - I usually do them in the evening so they are hanging about thinking it is feed time. They want feed but not a bath. The little dogs get brought out, they will slink into the house, easy with them as I just scruff them and dunk them into the skip, a couple of stirs and they are done. The big dogs will be at a distance watching.
> Funny how normally obedient dogs can turn profoundly deaf when you call their name and they know what is coming. It is also surprising how they can dig their toes in and go stiff legged so dragging them within reach becomes quite a challenge!
> I sponge it all over them. Of course by the time I have finished I am free of mites, ticks and fleas and no flies come within miles of me!
> 
> We have a wonderful herbal product here in the UK called NAF D-tox. I swear by it. Made for horses I use it for anything and everything including myself. It totally alters the immune system. I would have Stella on that as she obviously has had a bad reaction to the collar. I would send you some but it will not go through your customs - I have tried before.


I can see the chickens that made me laugh and washing a dog been through that myself. Stella has developed a little quirk she now shakes herself when I am under her head scrubbing her chest. I think its pay back.

Any idea what is in the detox, and the neem oil is being used, but i will mix what you recommend and try it and if i smell bad, the worst that can happen is I have to take a holiday from work, and she who must will lock me out. That wont be a first.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Neem oil has any one tried it from the inside out. Could it be used as an oral medication that will it come out in the skin. There is food for thought but who is going to try it. 

I could put some in she who must be's feed bag tomorrow when I cook dinner as a trial.:shock::lol: Maybe it will permiate via the skin doing the same job without the need to wash the horse. Anyone heard of it being taken oraly and working.


----------



## Stan

A long haired guy walked into the local welfare office to pick up his dole cheque. He marched straight up to the counter and said, 'Hi. You know, I just HATE drawing the dole. I'd really rather have a job.' 

The welfare girl behind the counter said, ' Your timing is excellent, Sir..' 'We have just received a job opening from a very wealthy old man who wants a chauffeur and bodyguard for his beautiful daughter. You'll have to drive around in his 2012 Mercedes-Benz CL, and he will supply all of your clothes. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll also be
expected to escort the daughter on her overseas holiday trips.

This is rather awkward to say but you will also have as part of your job assignment to satisfy her sexual urges as the daughter is in her mid-20's and has a rather strong sex drive. A two-bedroom loft type apartment with plasma TV, stereo, bar, etc. located above the garage will be designated for your sole use and the salary is $200,000 a year. '

The guy plain wide-eyed, said, ' You're bullsh*tin' me! 
The welfare worker replied, ' Yeah, well. . you xxxxx started it..


sorry.


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan, * I can asure you that the chickens are not laughing, they are really peed off! 
Now, the turkeys are another matter. They are to big to fit in the skip so I have to catch them up and drive them into their hut - which I built at great expense and time ill spared and the devils rarely ever use it. I put the mix in the back pack sprayer and just let rip at them. That takes the gobble out of their wattles and Thaddeus, the stag, is most indignant about the whole thing. Even grapes do not pacify him for several days. _Guess it is a bit like she who must and you!_

As for the D-tox, there are several on the market but this has to be the best. I would fill several pages of what it has helped and even saved. The basic ingredient is grape pip along with many other herbs and things. All natural. 

If I have a cold coming or feel under the weather I take it and it kicks a cold into touch. One friend takes it daily and since she has she has come off all medications for Hepatitis B & C. Her counts are just a tad higher than normal but well within safety range. 

I promise you that if it has life in it then D-tox gets shoved down its throat!


----------



## Hunter65

Hahahahaha thanks Stan I needed that today!


----------



## Country Woman

Good one Stan


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan, *I can asure you that the chickens are not laughing, they are really peed off!
> Now, the turkeys are another matter. They are to big to fit in the skip so I have to catch them up and drive them into their hut - which I built at great expense and time ill spared and the devils rarely ever use it. I put the mix in the back pack sprayer and just let rip at them. That takes the gobble out of their wattles and Thaddeus, the stag, is most indignant about the whole thing. Even grapes do not pacify him for several days. _Guess it is a bit like she who must and you!_
> 
> As for the D-tox, there are several on the market but this has to be the best. I would fill several pages of what it has helped and even saved. The basic ingredient is grape pip along with many other herbs and things. All natural.
> 
> If I have a cold coming or feel under the weather I take it and it kicks a cold into touch. One friend takes it daily and since she has she has come off all medications for Hepatitis B & C. Her counts are just a tad higher than normal but well within safety range.
> 
> I promise you that if it has life in it then D-tox gets shoved down its throat!


I have located a supplier in NZ but he has not imported it as yet, and it will take 4 weeks or so to get here. I have decided to order it but will have to use another probiotic in the mean time. Might help she who must when she gets a cold if not it will still be a good experament. And folks because I joke about she who must be obeyed does not mean I dont care, it is a self preservation method learnt over many many years of servitude. Must be love, has to be, i'm to old for lust.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan said:


> I had fogotten about the saddle and you are right. She who must would grab it, of that I have no doubt. That on its own is reason enough to put away the shot gun and continue with medication of one course or another. The shampoo is also on the buy list. Thanks for that, and saving my saddle:lol:


Stan, you're most welcome. I had no doubt that despite your talk of shotguns and such, you and Stella are going to be around for a long time to get a great deal of use out of your/her saddle, if and when "she" returns it. I know you would look forward to that and reminding you of that happy time is what friends are for.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all..

Exhausting, scary day...but first I should share, I did pass my final and graduate from my first half of equine massage school, and can now practice and register my business. Have to go back for another 150 hours for my state to certify me and take a national cert test in April, and enrolled while I was there and have already started my studies. I love it, it is exactly what I had hoped it would be.

So, this morning was the first time in a week I saw Kes. Her wounds have healed nicely, my horse sitter did a great job of taking care of her. But, she would not turn around in her stall to look at me. She normally makes a lot of noise when I pull up and wants to come out. I go in and scratch her, give her some love and bring her out to the cross ties. She is doing the "fleming" thing with her lips, over and over and has not ever done this before. I palpate some areas on her, find her glutes are sore, and massage those, and find the area around her SI joints sore too. Ah ha, she is in heat. I've not seen her in heat before, so this is new to me. I give her a nice massage to make her comfortable. After the massage she is still fleming, and now is kicking with her back legs and reaching around to bite at her trunk. I assume she has some fly bites, and is in heat. I clean her stall and put her away (shes still lame on front left foot, no riding.) I go chat with a friend at the barn, 30 minutes max. Go back to Kes to say my goodbyes, and she's in a full on colic! Laying down, getting up, thrashing her legs, kicking the walls. My trainer comes out, give Bannamine, and we watch. No improvement, call vet out. I hand walk for a couple hours before she gets there. Kes has impaction, vet pulls out stuff, then tubes her. She's going to be ok, but over the next three days is on rest, with limited food. Scary, scary thing to go through.

What this also means is that I have to scratch our breed show  I know, her health and her well being is most important, and my horse was saved today. I am relieved. But I am sooo disappointed, this is the last show of the year, and we will now miss it. I'm really glad my trainer had us go to that show two weekends ago, it ends up it is the only show we make this season.

Anways, there's once again another tramatic day of me and Kes. Feeling like thats all Ive had since I bought her. Love her dearly, will never part with her, but the amount of stress this girl has brought to my life over the last four months has been crazy. I know there is a reason that God brought her into my life, must be that I have the capacity to deal with her. But geeze, this first time horse owner is being baptized by fire.

Welcome newbies! Will be excited to learn more about you and your horses.
Stan - I know how tempting it is to try out a new shot gun, but please buy your self a box of clay pigeons instead of using Stella for target practice.
Fox - feel better soon!! 
Hunter - hows the pony adjusting to life back at the barn?
CW - hoping to hear of a scheduled lesson soon...

Grabbing a glass of wine now, and going to relax with a good book, tonight its "Horsewatching".


----------



## Fahntasia

Good evening everyone, welcome to all the newbies 

*Grace:* oh my god, thank goodness Kes is ok :shock:! My BO had 2 of her horses colic last week, I would go loopy if that happened to my Sapphira, it's my biggest fear....Congratulations on passing your first set of exams

*CW:* when is your next lesson?

*Fox:* I'm glad mush is doing better, I saw those pics that you posted in your other thread, holy goryness!!! Can neem oil be used as a fly spray equivalent or does it smell too nasty?

*Stan:* LOVE the jokes, keep them coming!! 

On to my day(s), went to the barn last night, and decided to let my sassy (my nickname for Sapphira) one out loose in one of the paddocks since she did not get turnout. She.went.nuts. bucking squealing jumping spinning, I believe she thought she was running in the kentucky derby. Brought her back in, she was blowing hard, walked her around and cooled her down and hand grazed her for awhile. 

On to today, she was a doll, did some lunge work with her, we had 2 come to jesus moments, and then she was a dream to lunge, we are still working on transitioning back to a walk, but she has WOAH YOU CRAZY $*%@@ down to a fine art.:lol: She is learning, she is ALOT more relaxed when I'm working with her now, just need to sort out the head tossing when I ride her, I know it's me, having my lesson tomorrow i'm sure my trainer will sort me out ****!


----------



## Stan

With Grace glad to hear your studies are now on the verge of reaping rewards. Kes, now that horse is giving you as much stress as Stella does to me. But the shotgun is not reserved for a horse. Like you I to will get her well. I did buy clay targets today just for practice.

Your kes seems to be in need of you at present, so take coffee for those night sittings. Good luck and our thoughts are with you and kes.


----------



## jfmnyc

Sure hope Kes and Stella are feeling better. 
Welcome to the newcomers. 

Had a bit of a scare on Friday, took the day off to ride, Trooper was going to be used for an early lesson and when I arrived the trainer said he was lame. I took him out, groomed and put his new boots on (Easyboot Glove BackCountry) and took him around the ring a few times and thankfully he was only a little bit out. Let him rest during the day, then in the late afternoon he was perfect. Not even slightly off. Weather was perfect all weekend and the riding was great. I spent some time training him to back up by voice command and smile. 

Here's a video of him showing off his smile





:lol:

Love that goofy guy!

And here's a pic of me on him from two weekends ago.











Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-Wow, Kes is for sure putting you though the wringer-poor girl. Glad you were there & caught it right away. Too bad about the show,but will give you more time to work on her trailer fear. Wasn't that nice to be able to work on your own horse & feel what's going onw/her? Did she seem to enjoy the massage, or was there too much else going on w/her at the time? 

WE had a Major monsoon yesterday-hubs was out on an ATV ride w/neighbors for over 5 hours-I was home continually opening & closing the windows to keep the rain out, but try to let the cool in-haha. He was totally water soaked when he got back-there was even hail! What a day! We have really greened up & flowers are blooming.

CW-any news? 
Stan-any improvment on Stella yet? My Arab has a "fly" sore right where the girth goes, so I'm treating that,& he rubbed a spot bare on the underside of his neck & the flies have made small sores on his fetlocks-nasty little critters.

Have chores looming, so better get going.


----------



## Hunter65

oh no Grace you poor thing, Kes sure keeps you on edge. Sorry about the show but glad Kes will be OK. I think colic is one of the scariest things.


----------



## Quail

*Hi!*

Hi there, what a nice place you have here.
I'm 45, just started riding again after several years wasting my time doing unimportant things :wink:
I lease a lovely horse and also do some work around other barns and occasionally ride horses I don't know. Last night during a beautiful trail ride I did an emergency dismount just as things started to get crazy and Horsie started to gallop off after his stablemate, who was madly dashing up the hill. I landed pretty optimally, all things considered, largely on my butt (glad now I hadn't yet lost those extra pounds) but got quite a bump on the head (I remember hearing my helmet crack. RIP helmet) and now my neck is rather sore. I wish I'd had the opportunity to get back on right away, but instead went off to find the runaways, and as one of the other riders was sent to the hospital (she is fine now) things were a bit nuts and I was distracted and somewhat dazed. 
I have a lesson tomorrow so that will have to do. This was my first unscheduled dismount that I recall since I was 16. I'm not afraid, as far as I can tell, but a bit stressed and am thinking I'll probably burst into tears at some point during the lesson. Sigh. Crying is just not an attractive look for me.
Anyway, hello and I've enjoyed reading through this thread


----------



## texasgal

*The Over 40 Lounge* - post your stats if you want to be listed! If I've missed anybody, let me know.

*Edited to add:* EmmJayCee, darlaflack, Newfie, and Quail.

*Welcome!*

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*darlaflack (f)* - 70, Keremoes, BC
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
*EmmJayCee (f)* - 39, Southeastern USA
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* *(m)* - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
*Newfie (f)* - 45, Newfoundland, Canada
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*Quail (f)* - 45, Pacific Coast, USA
*sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 42, Ohio, USA
*TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Blue

Hello Quail and welcome! Don't worry. I'm 56 and have had many, many "unscheduled" dismounts! You were very smart to wear that helmet and keep up the good attitude.


----------



## Quail

Thanks Blue and thanks TexasGal for the welcome!
Regarding the helmet, I started riding around 4 years old and it was drilled into me that I must never be without a helmet when around a horse. It's just habit now that when I'm in a barn, I have a helmet on along with decent protective boots. I would never get on a horse without both. I know some people feel differently and that's fine with me. My head and feet have been saved numerous times and I'm going out today to buy the best new helmet I can afford. In fact I may also buy quick release stirrups. The safer I am, the less time in the hospital or healing up from some avoidable injury, the more time for riding :lol:
Also obviously I need more training on the flat. I should be able to stick a gallop (like when i was 13, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah). Could use some core strengthening too. More excuses to ride


----------



## Newfie

Hi everyone.Wondering have any of you ordered a treeless saddle online? They are suppose to fi practically any horse due to the fact that they dont have a tree.Just wondering what peoples thoughts are.


----------



## darlaflack

We have a treeless saddle here that I have ridden in a couple of times. It's super comfortable and has a lot of adjustable features, so yes good for fitting different horses.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi Everybody....( WAVING MADLY )...

What a weekend.

With Grace: gosh Kes really is giving you a baptism by fire. I am sorry you are going to miss the show.
I don't think I am going to the foundation show in September either, I just don't have the money to go that far for two classes. I am going to try in the spring.

Quail: Welcome. Sorry about you spill, it happens to us all though. I am hoping to get to know you better!

jfmnyc: I love the pictures. Great job teaching him his smile!! Too cute.

Caco: Good thing you got some rain and things are blooming!

Had a great and full weekend. Friday I took Bowen trail riding and his Lion proved himself a great kid's horse again.

Saturday I took Diamond to an open show and took four firsts...a third (my fault not his, )...and a fifth in Good Grooming.

Sunday night I went to practice in a new arena we have never been too. Sophie was amazing. She ran the drill four times and never put a foot wrong.
Now we have to sharpen her up a little, her rate and collection. She has to learn to carry the flag, and I have to get her in a shank before November..
SHE IS IN. The team have us in my spot for the November competition.
What a vote of confidence, to put my mare in so soon. 
Now I have to make sure we don't let them down.

I also stood up on her....( thinking about hippidrome riding...)
I know it's crazy at my age but I NEVER had a drill horse quiet enough to do it before....

I am dreaming of galloping around standing on that white horse, with that 10 foot American FLag.....

( Probably never happen) LOL. It's fun to dream though.


----------



## jfmnyc

Quail said:


> Last night during a beautiful trail ride I did an emergency dismount just as things started to get crazy and Horsie started to gallop off after his stablemate, who was madly dashing up the hill. I landed pretty optimally, all things considered, largely on my butt (glad now I hadn't yet lost those extra pounds) but got quite a bump on the head (I remember hearing my helmet crack. RIP helmet) and now my neck is rather sore. I wish I'd had the opportunity to get back on right away, but instead went off to find the runaways, and as one of the other riders was sent to the hospital (she is fine now) things were a bit nuts and I was distracted and somewhat dazed.


Welcome Quail! Glad you're OK. Your story is very familiar - when I first got back into riding in April, I did my second trail ride at the barn I now lease at and came off (not on purpose) and got my bell rung. My helmet was cracked, and I was dazed for a few minutes. Luckily that was the only outcome other than minor bruises to body and confidence. I got back on the horse that bucked me off, but he was jigging a bit much (barn owner thinks the saddle didn't fit him well), so another kind rider traded horses with me and we rode back to the barn. In a way it was good to get the first fall over with, and it certainly made me wear a helmet. I hate to think about what could have happened had I not been wearing one.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Quail Welcome nice to meet you 
I am happy you are ok too
so happy to have you here posting with us 
I enjoyed reading your story


----------



## Blue

CW, is there any word yet on when you will be getting your lessons?


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Quail! Sorry about your fall, I must be due for one soon.

CW whats happening with lessons. I saw some horses for lease on craigslist today at 226 and 64th your neck of the woods.

Here are a couple of shots from our vacation. Daughter and her boyfriend both rode Hunter, poor Joel had never been on a horse before. Hunter was a good boy!

The last one was fishing on Friday. I caught ALL the fish we brought home.


----------



## Country Woman

I am on the waiting list for the fall 
I do not want to lease for a while


----------



## Blue

Country Woman said:


> I am on the waiting list for the fall
> I do not want to lease for a while


Ok, well Fall is just around the corner!


----------



## oobiedoo

Hunter 65. Hunter is just beautiful. 
Everyone else. Hello, just been reading and enjoying all your , stories and Stans jokes. No riding in a while, was way too hot and the last couple weeks myback hurts like crazy. Off to chiropractor tomorrow. Y'all take care and happy trails to all.


----------



## Foxhunter

So, how was your day today?

Mine started when I awoke at 5.15 this morning. I was awake so went down to the barns and fed, mucked out and brought the youngsters in. Came back for a cuppa and a fiddle on the PC.
I worked one of the youngsters and them Milly and Em rode out whilst I worked another youngster. 
I then walked the Foxhound pups. Milly and Em returned and rode out with the next lot. I was about to work the third youngster when the vet arrived. He was going to call in tomorrow but was passing so decided to see Mush instead of making an extra trip tomorrow. He was well pleased with the way things are going. He reckons it will be December before it is granulated right over but that it will heal. 

He removed the rest of the stitches that were doing no good and some necrotic chunks so it looks a lot better. 
We then all had a late breakfast. 
Milly walked the dogs and Em and I decided that we needed to Neem the dogs. Usually we do it on a 3 week basis but it has been double that.
Funny how all the dogs are hanging around but as soon as I fill the skip with hot water and a Neem mix, they all disappear. 
Dogs all had a service, their ears were done (those that needed it) toenails trimmed and dunked very unceremoniously in the Neem - well the small dogs were the big ones had it washed all over them. 

As we had been lax with the dogs so we had with the chickens and there were Red Mites back in the houses.

I went to the feed store and collected feed, Em started clearing the straw from the hen houses. (12 in all) I returned, unloaded the feed and mixed more Neem in the knapsack sprayer and soaked the houses inside and out. We then decided to catch the young birds in the small runs and dunk them. This should be easy *but* it means that one of us has to crawl in the run and catch them. 
As Em is a good deal younger than me and a darn sight more supple that is her job. 

We finished this and I had a lesson to give. That went very well. Anna was exhausted but the horse was going very well.

Catching the big pens is another matter. We decided to leave the two big ones until it was dark and the hens in bed. 
By the time we had turned some horses out and brought others back in, Em strawed the clean houses up whilst I fed the dogs. By this time it was nearly 8 p.m. 
We grabbed a drink and some cookies and set about going the three big pens. None of the birds were at all happy at being lifted from their roost and given a bath. Still, it was all done and we finally got indoors at 9.20. 

We both needed a shower, dirty, dusty, Red Mites in our hair (they will not do any harm to a human or feed from them) but it is not the most pleasant of experiences. Em was worse off than me as I stank of Neem from the dogs and dunking the hens and a fair amount was on me!

I now feel clean. Hot shower, hair wash and the smell has either abated or I am immune to it!

I will back read in the morning. At least I know that tomorrow cannot possibly as busy as today!


----------



## Newfie

darlaflack said:


> We have a treeless saddle here that I have ridden in a couple of times. It's super comfortable and has a lot of adjustable features, so yes good for fitting different horses.


May I ask they type?


----------



## EmmJayCee

Hello everyone!! Just wanted to share: I RODE my horse today!! Yay!! We just tootled around in the round pen, but it was a great first ride. He was relaxed and pleasant and kept a sweet attitude the whole time. No ear pinning, tail swishing, or stomping, and he was content to not get ahead of me.  He walks with just a light squeeze of my knees, stops with a whoa and gently picking up on the reins, backed up when asked, and I'm wondering if he's neck reined as he would turn if I laid the reins on his neck and doddled my leg gently on the opposite side of where I wanted him to go. I used a rope halter, and we'll build each day on what we did the day before. (Boy, are the insides of my thighs going to be sore tomorrow, lol). Happy riding, all!!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Thanks for all the supportive words everyone. Kes is much better today. She was happy to see me and she seemed to feel much better. She ate a tiny bit, then i hand walked her. She drank a half a bucket, to my huge relief. I trotted her for a few minutes in the round pen to get a little pent up energy out, and she is no longer off on her front foot. So tomorrow Im going to walk her a bit bareback.

Hunter- love your pics! Your daughter is beautiful, and I love that her bf got up for a ride even though he'd never ridden!

CW- fall isnt too far away, hang in there lady. 

Jfmnyc- trooper is such a cutie! You look like you have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Stan

Good evening all well its 7-00pm Tuesday in my neck of the woods. No new jokes at present but one will turn up.

Stella. What can I say, her brain is in top gear but her skin looks decidedly second hand. I have started the detox and neem oil. 
The detox is not the one you recommended Foxhunter the product price I was prepaired to pay, but the charges by UPS were way up there $200 NZD plus the product, so a no go. Neem oil i have located and should have that by weeks end but in the mean time I am using a soap with neem oil.

Problem at the moment its the end of winter but the days are still short. I do a 10 hour day which meens I leave for work in the dark and return in the dark. That means Stella is not getting the neem oil as often as I would like. However she is getting the detox.

Her brain is functioning very well, she is pulling down the Taranaki gates and changing paddocks at will. A couple of weeks ago she opened a wooden gate and let herself into the garden topping a few plants on her way to the lawn. Its moments like that one gets very annoyed, but also entertained by her. Who ever said Horses are dumb. She who must be obeyed did not see the funny side today as she had to brave the rain to bring them back into the correct paddock. Of course Kate had to follow didn't she. No blame though.

I'll post photos in the week end to gage the improvment.

Cheers all
and as usual I own the spelling mistakes and frown upon those that copy them.:wink:


----------



## Stan

I was visiting my son and daughter-in-law last night when I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.

'This is the 21st century, old man,' he said. 'We don't waste money on newspapers. Here, you can borrow my iPod.'
I can tell you, that bloody fly never knew what hit it...

sorry


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Emma: It's awesome that you rode your boy! Sounds like he will have quite the handle on him when your are through. I like being sore from riding, silly aren't I?

Stan: I wish I knew how to fix Stella. The only thing I can think of is maybe try feeding flax seeds. They are very high in essential fats and can improve the immune system, plus they do amazing things for the coat.

Hunter: Glad you are back! I enjoyed the pictures too. 

CW: It's almost fall.....Ben will be ready for you.

First day of school today for Bowen. I hate it for the little man as he gets

picked on so much. I have begged and pleaded with the school to put a stop 

to it and also tried to get him open enrollment in another school this year, but

they had no room.

It really hurts me to see my baby unhappy.


----------



## EmmJayCee

*1st day of school*



Susan Crumrine said:


> Emma: It's awesome that you rode your boy! Sounds like he will have quite the handle on him when your are through. I like being sore from riding, silly aren't I?
> 
> Stan: I wish I knew how to fix Stella. The only thing I can think of is maybe try feeding flax seeds. They are very high in essential fats and can improve the immune system, plus they do amazing things for the coat.
> 
> Hunter: Glad you are back! I enjoyed the pictures too.
> 
> CW: It's almost fall.....Ben will be ready for you.
> 
> First day of school today for Bowen. I hate it for the little man as he gets
> 
> picked on so much. I have begged and pleaded with the school to put a stop
> 
> to it and also tried to get him open enrollment in another school this year, but
> 
> they had no room.
> 
> It really hurts me to see my baby unhappy.


I put all of my boys on the bus yesterday for the 1st time in almost 16 years. (My oldest is 15, and the baby is 5, so I've not been alone during the day for almost 16 years). I cried the night before, and even went and laid down with our youngest and just held him.  It just went too fast!! I'm sorry your little one is having problems in school. We do our best to teach our boys not to bully, and so far they've done well. Parenting is a full time job, and it starts at home. When I see a child who bullies, I can't help but wonder who they're emulating, and what they're going through at home. I'll be thinking of your child, maybe he'll have a better year.


----------



## maisie

Welcome new folks EmmJayCee, darlaflack, Newfie, and Quail. I love how new people bring different insights and experiences.

WG ~ Wow, Kes is a handful, no? I'm glad she's made such a quick recovery. I'm sorry that you won't be able to show again this summer, but perhaps it works for the best. The trailer problem can now be dealt with over time.

Susan ~ it wouldn't surprise me at all if you ended up standing on Sophie galloping around the arena with the flag! She seems very steady and sensible for a young horse and you are one tough chick. Best wishes to Bowen. Bullying is terrible and kids can be so cruel. Is he involved in any activities outside school where he might find friends?

Stan ~ It never occurred to me before that we'd be helpless against flies in the paperless society!

I've made 4 unscheduled dismounts in my two years of riding, all on different horses. The only injury _*so far*_ was a sprained ankle. I must say that I just don't bounce like I did as a teen. 

I've ridden in two schooling shows this summer at "Introductory Level" in US Dressage-speak. That involves free walk, medium walk, rising trot, diagonals, 20 meter circles and so forth. It sounds easy but the judges have eagle eyes and are very exacting. Grace, my scores range from 64-something to 67-something.

I _may_ have a new mount sometime this fall or winter. She's named Luna and she's a big Irish Draught X whose owner is a bit timid. My instructor in NJ says she thinks I would do well on her and I've expressed interest. Her name's Luna or She's The One on show days.


----------



## texasgal

I am eating an apple from New Zealand.

I have a sales rep at work that brings me an apple almost every day that he's here. Different types etc. Well, apparently the apples we see in the store now have all been in cold storage and aren't the freshest.

This morning he brings me one from New Zealand. It's call "Envy" ..

I shall cut it now and eat it ....

Thinking of you, Stan!


----------



## Hunter65

Hey CW wanna go to Thunderbird on Sunday and see Eric Lamaze?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Stan said:


> Whats the cough for, in the overall age bracket you are in the spring chicken section, not like a few I can mention moving into the plucked duck age discription
> 
> How about a photo of the paintedpony.
> 
> Cheers
> Stan


Well, the paintedpony was my first horse. The one I bought at 50. He ended up a bit too much horse for me so unfortunately I sold him. I loved that horse and wish I could have kept him.










This is the horse I own now, a 16 year old Foundation Quarter Horse mare.


----------



## Hunter65

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Well, the paintedpony was my first horse. The one I bought at 50. He ended up a bit too much horse for me so unfortunately I sold him. I loved that horse and wish I could have kept him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the horse I own now, a 16 year old Foundation Quarter Horse mare.



Wow both of them are beautiful. I LOVE the paint! Good on you for realizing that he was too much horse though. It is a very hard decision to make, one that I probably should have done with Hunter but am now glad I didn't as he is turning out to be a really good boy!


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks WG I miss my daughter so it was great to see her. I was so happy that she rode Hunter, she always acted like she wasn't interested. I think she is growing up now. She used to go to a horse camp and then was a counsellor there for years so its nice to see her renewed love for horses coming out again.

Here is a story of what yet again our beloved animals can get into.
Horse rescued from muddy Delta ditch


----------



## jaydee

*Chat*

Taken me ages to go through all the posts
Welcome to all the new members - put your feet up, relax and feel at home
*Corgi* - Sorry to hear of your hubbies experience, that feeling of being helpless when these things happen is the worst. I had never heard of the 'kissing noise' for canter until I moved here so tried it on Looby who went totally bonkers and shot off like a scalded cat - not what I expected but it must have meant something to her!!!
*Foxhunter* - Glad to hear you have some improvement in the wounded horse. Your talk of preparing for the coming season brought back some great memories - falling out of bed early am and being eaten alive by midges - but well worth it!! Not so much the mites though - I am still scratching at the thought of them
*Grace* - Talk about stressing you out. Glad the course ended so well. Sometimes things do work out for the best and having more time to spend on the trailer issues could just be a positive in all of this
*Quail *- I am not a member of the helmet police though I do get irritated by people who feel they have to justify why they dont wear one - I didn't wear a helmet until I was in my early 30's and it was 'because I didn't want too' A young horse I was riding out tripped over something in scrubby long grass, I was catapulted off and he kicked me on the head as he tried to jump over me - result a fractured skull, a lot of pain and still living with dizzy spells that eventually stopped me doing anything like cross country and hunting as they can come on with no warning. As for boots - again I am one of those people who have to learn for myself and a broken foot did it for me!!!
*Hunter* - Great pics, the horse is looking fabulous
*Emmjaycee *- So you finally decided to jump in at the deep end and the water was fine. well done you!!! 
*Stan* - A man with so many admirable qualities. I asked my sister who suffers from lots of allergies and she is allergic to geraniums - she avoids contact by wearing gloves but if she does get a rash she applies loads of calamine lotion
*Susan* - I remember being so proud of myself when I first stood up on a pony as I was riding bareback along our lane. Of course someone had reported back to my parents in minutes about my dangerous behaviour - not that it worried me, things like that never have and still dont. There was a TV show in the UK called Jim will Fix It and I wrote that guy so many letters asking if he would Fix it for me to ride a circus horse on one of those wires they use to train people to stand up while they canter around. Never happened and I feel unfulfilled!!!! You go for it gal!!!
Sorry about the bullying with your child - my eldest was bullied at what you call High School by a boy who was bullied and abused by his father and I'm sure it happened because my son was sensitive so took notice of it. Unless bullying becomes physical the best way to treat bullies is to ignore them or at least not let them see they are hurting you because thats what they get pleasure from. One of my other sons was really small for his age & should have been a target for bullies but he was such a little tiger if anyone tried to pick on him - he never hit anyone but boy could he look mean!!!
Managed a few nice rides over the weekend as its cooled down a lot. Had to think back over a year now when I thought Looby was a lost cause on the trails after so many sessions of her spinning round and round on the spot, leaping about and doing 0 to 60 in a few seconds hurtling us into groups of joggers and once some people playing with a ball. I've also been soaked from the waist down when she tried to cross a river in a few bounds and also had to get off half way through and lead her the rest of the way when she suddenly lost confidence and began to panic. Anyone who tells me that water is a natural thing for all horses is a total idiot!!!!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Since this thread is soooooo long and hard to follow at times, maybe the Admins could create a sub-section for us over 40s here in Horse Talk?

Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Hunter65 said:


> Wow both of them are beautiful. I LOVE the paint! Good on you for realizing that he was too much horse though. It is a very hard decision to make, one that I probably should have done with Hunter but am now glad I didn't as he is turning out to be a really good boy!


Thank you. It was very hard to let him go. I saw him a couple of times after I had sold him, but the woman I sold him to had to let him go due to finances and I lost track of him. I pray he's okay.


----------



## EmmJayCee

jaydee said:


> Taken me ages to go through all the posts
> Welcome to all the new members - put your feet up, relax and feel at home
> *Emmjaycee *- So you finally decided to jump in at the deep end and the water was fine. well done you!!!
> 
> Hee hee, yep. We jumped in together and it went well. We'll work from there and try to end each ride/day on a good positive note.


----------



## Newfie

EmmJayCee said:


> I put all of my boys on the bus yesterday for the 1st time in almost 16 years. (My oldest is 15, and the baby is 5, so I've not been alone during the day for almost 16 years). I cried the night before, and even went and laid down with our youngest and just held him.  It just went too fast!! I'm sorry your little one is having problems in school. We do our best to teach our boys not to bully, and so far they've done well. Parenting is a full time job, and it starts at home. When I see a child who bullies, I can't help but wonder who they're emulating, and what they're going through at home. I'll be thinking of your child, maybe he'll have a better year.


Well, I have raised [still raising} three kids,my baby is fourteen. We have all these anti bullying policy and propaganda all over the school.In my opinion ,it means nothing.I have gone through difficult times with my kids.The big thing that is missing from many of these typical bullies, is responsibility and accountability for bad behavior.What I have noticed to be pretty consistent ,is that the parents uphold these brats. Therefore if the message is not being given at home ,the brats just dont get it.What they need is some "old school" discipline.I very dear friend of mine use to say about consequences with kids, and I quote " when all else fails, pain will register". In other words when everything else fails to straighten the child out, a good crack on the *** will not hurt them. His words, not mine.But I do agree.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Newfie said:


> Well, I have raised [still raising} three kids,my baby is fourteen. We have all these anti bullying policy and propaganda all over the school.In my opinion ,it means nothing.I have gone through difficult times with my kids.The big thing that is missing from many of these typical bullies, is responsibility and accountability for bad behavior.What I have noticed to be pretty consistent ,is that the parents uphold these brats. Therefore if the message is not being given at home ,the brats just dont get it.What they need is some "old school" discipline.I very dear friend of mine use to say about consequences with kids, and I quote " when all else fails, pain will register". In other words when everything else fails to straighten the child out, a good crack on the *** will not hurt them. His words, not mine.But I do agree.


I agree as well. Children who have no consequences to their actions act without thinking and become adults who do the same. We're raising 5, and we can take them out in public, they act (for the most part) with respect to themselves and others, and the school doesn't have our number on speed dial. :lol: The word "no" is not a four letter word, and although I tell my boys I'll be the best friend they'll ever have, I'm not their "buddy", I'm their mother. I think raising kids has helped me with my horses. They both need discipline and boundaries, and they have to understand what those boundaries are.


----------



## ozarkmama

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Since this thread is soooooo long and hard to follow at times, maybe the Admins could create a sub-section for us over 40s here in Horse Talk?
> 
> Pretty please with sugar on top?


I second that vote. I read and try to keep up, but it's difficult.


----------



## Country Woman

Since I started this thread I will talk to the admin to see if we could start 
another thread


----------



## texasgal

I don't understand. Why do we need another thread?


----------



## With Grace

texasgal said:


> I don't understand. Why do we need another thread?


I'm not sure I understand either? Do you mean a whole subsection under Horse Talk for us?


----------



## With Grace

Am catching up on posts, have lots and lots of replies to be made...but wanted to just drop in to say that Kes is all better, I rode today for 30 mins bareback and she was great and VERY happy to be working. I have lots going on lately, will share when I can. Wanted to share that when something exciting happens in my horse life, I just can't wait to get online here and share with all my "over 40" horse friends!


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> I am eating an apple from New Zealand.
> 
> I have a sales rep at work that brings me an apple almost every day that he's here. Different types etc. Well, apparently the apples we see in the store now have all been in cold storage and aren't the freshest.
> 
> This morning he brings me one from New Zealand. It's call "Envy" ..
> 
> I shall cut it now and eat it ....
> 
> Thinking of you, Stan!


I went to the supermarket for Apples yesterday, under orders from she who must be obeyed. There weren't any,:shock: now I know where the last one went I hope it is crisp, jucy, sweet, and leaves you wanting more.:lol:


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> I don't understand. Why do we need another thread?


I to ask that question I think if the thread has a subsection then it will get lost, which one does one follow. I know it moves fast but that is because the format is right and people contribute. I'm for it continuing as is.

And I will take this chance to respond to those with children being bullied and the attitudes towards punishment by the use of a smack on the Butt.

If you look back at your children and think how often do we really use punishment in the form of a smack on the butt. Not often. I as a kid got the odd wack around the legs from my mother. That is when she could catch me. At school I managed 6 of the best on the hands by a teacher who knew just how to administer the strap. I only got that once. 

At high school again I managed to annoy of one of my teachers. I know, hard to believe, but yes I managed it and got the cane. 6 on the butt, only once I did learn it hurt.

As a lifestyle change from self employment 16 years ago I became a probation officer, sort of moved into it after being a part time warden in the weekends supervising men and women sentenced to a custodial sentence being served on weekends. 

Back to being a probation officer and kids. I have spent the last 6 years being the prosecuter of those that fail to do what is directed by the courts and the one thing I have learnt is this. Kids that are not taught to value the rights of others do not respect anything, have no boundries around them, and grow to be adults with no respect. Kids that have had the crap beaten out of them also come under the spot light because it is the norm to be beaten by their parents.

kids that have had parents that care, but if required will paddle there rear end if all else fails don't come into my care very often. I got my attitude adjusted by the use of a smack when required. I do not go around beating people, and I have a well developed sense of fair play, of what is right and wrong. And one other attribute installed in me is a conscience.

So my opinion is if you spare the rod you spoil the child.


----------



## Chance59

With Grace- so glad to hear that Kes is better! Colic is one of my big fears... for when I have my own....I love hearing the excitement in your posts about everything to do with Kes!


----------



## EmmJayCee

I didn't get to ride yesterday, I canned 20 quarts of tomatoes instead. I love our garden, but about this time of year I'm ready for it to peter out and be done.  Hoping to get another short ride in a little later on today before it gets too hot. 

Stan: Talking about raising kids, remember back when if you got in trouble at school you were in trouble at home? Seems today that if a child is reprimanded at school the parent leaps to their defense, excuses the child, and blames someone else for their behavior. That teaches the child such a horrible lesson. Society today blames everyone else for their shortcomings, and most of the time they lie within ourselves. We're doing our best to teach our kids personal responsibility. I tell them they won't have to answer for what someone else says or does, but they will have to account for their words and actions. 

I see adults and nothing they do is their fault, it's always someone else's. Even in politics they finger point and blame the other side instead of buckling down and taking care of business. Blah!! We've got elections coming up here in the US in November, and I'm already sick of the blame game from both parties. When this country was founded, citizens were elected to SERVE for a term or two and then they went back to their lives. Wish it were so today. :-(

Back to horses, they're like a garden. We're going to reap what we sow. Put the work in and keep the "weeds" out and your harvest will be much more enjoyable. Happy day to everyone!!


----------



## Stan

I also remember the days when a teacher had control of their class, and if any adult frowned on me it would send me home. In other words I knew how to behave. Now the kids dont have respect for them selves, how can society expect them to respect our rights. Now those same children are becoming parents while still children Not a lot of hope for the future if it continues.

Horses, every child should have the experience of having a horse in their lives but!, do those of us that like and respect horses, want the up and coming to impart there attitudes on our noble friends.

I have a couple of jokes that are a little close to the bone so to speak. Do I dare, so it will require popular demand before I post them. To the NZ sence of humour they are true to life and funny but to the rest of the world who knows.

Back to horses Stella has improved a little, her skin is still the same but her attitude has calmed and the ticks are leaving her snout alone at this time. Neem oil was applied so here's hoping.

Do I or do I not post a joke or two that are a little rude. One is a poem titled my nooky days are over, penned by a well known country singer when he turned 75.


----------



## Hunter65

You are so right about the younger generations, very little respect. Although I see it everywhere in every age group. People just don't treat each other very well, especially if they don't know you. People these days are so caught up in their own little world there is very little common courtesy or respect. Children are growing up seeing this and this is what they are learning. Its really quite sad.

I say post em!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter you are right, it's people who set the example for kids.

We need to be nicer to each other and set an example.

Step Mother in laws funeral today. Very sad day, she was a great lady!


----------



## EmmJayCee

Susan Crumrine said:


> Hunter you are right, it's people who set the example for kids.
> 
> We need to be nicer to each other and set an example.
> 
> Step Mother in laws funeral today. Very sad day, she was a great lady!


I'm so sorry for your loss.  I call my in-laws Mom & Dad and mean it. I love them and they've been so good to me. Comforting thoughts your way. 

No ride today, I got carried away catching up on my ironing. I did try on some clothes I'd out grown and have reaquired 2 skirts and 11 tops. Yay!!


----------



## Hunter65

Awe so sorry Susan, big hugs to you.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> I also remember the days when a teacher had control of their class, and if any adult frowned on me it would send me home. In other words I knew how to behave. Now the kids dont have respect for them selves, how can society expect them to respect our rights. Now those same children are becoming parents while still children Not a lot of hope for the future if it continues.


My maternal Grandmother, a wise woman, always said "It takes a man and a woman to make a child but a town to make a respecting adult."

Gone are the days when any child caught doing something wrong by an adult was reprimanded and how was it that by the time you got home your parents had already heard about it - when hardly anyone had a phone?

Guilty or not you got a telling off and no excuses were accepted.

Told off or given a detention at school was never questioned as to whether it was 'fair' or not. Complain it wasn't and you were told that life was not fair so get on with it.

I haven't any children of my own but have had many dumped on me over the years. They all benefit from the same treatment as the horses, firm fair consistent and fun. Tight boundaries to start which widen as trust is proven worthy.
Praise is also important. 
I set even the youngest children that come here, little jobs, they can hold a hose and fill a bucket (and their boots), little brooms and wheelbarrows and they love to take poop to the muck heap, thanks and praise results in big smiles and puffed out chests. It has probably taken me three times as long and has to be redone but these little ones grow and soon become useful. 

Many times I have had problem children come my way. I tell the parent (usually there is only one) that when in my care my rules apply. I will correct bad behaviour or language and warn that if they continue there will be whatever as punishment. That punishment is carried out if the behaviour continues. Then it is forgotten, done and dusted. It doesn't take long before these kids are following like shadows. They need to know where they stand and given the chance, they will prove to be decent people. 

Children only have the right to be safe and well cared for with love, they have to earn the right to have a say!

As for bullying, there was no bigger bully than me! In my defence I will say that I would always be a protector, if I saw someone being bullied or an animal cruelly treated, then I would go in defence of that person/animal. 

Stan is correct in stating that horses and all animals can give a lot to troubled children, and adults. I had several groups of them come to one of the riding schools I once ran. 
One lad, about 13 years was brushing a pony. The pony swished his tail at a horsefly and got the lad across the face. Immediately the lad kicked the pony in the belly. He was stood by the pony's shoulder looking at me when I yelled at him. 
The pony looked at me, looked down and moved his foot to stand on the lads foot, immediately putting his weight on that front foot and refusing to move. That lad hollered loud and long before the pony moved. 
He learned a lesson, ponies are perfectly capable of revenge and better a toe trodden on than a kick in the gut. 
That lad started to skip school to be at the stables. He would be dragged back to school and be back at the stables within a couple of hours. It was quite funny. He was learning more there than at school. His literacy was very poor and I basically taught him to read from comics. The words were phonetically possible, pictures gave clues and no horses unless he read so many pages. It worked. He was not a bad kid, just bad parents and written off by those in contracted to help him. At thirteen he had already had two years of psychological help and basically written off by the woman. 

Very few bad children are born, they are made by people around them.


----------



## Hunter65

Foxhunter said:


> My maternal Grandmother, a wise woman, always said "It takes a man and a woman to make a child but a town to make a respecting adult."
> 
> Gone are the days when any child caught doing something wrong by an adult was reprimanded and how was it that by the time you got home your parents had already heard about it - when hardly anyone had a phone?
> 
> Guilty or not you got a telling off and no excuses were accepted.
> 
> Told off or given a detention at school was never questioned as to whether it was 'fair' or not. Complain it wasn't and you were told that life was not fair so get on with it.
> 
> I haven't any children of my own but have had many dumped on me over the years. They all benefit from the same treatment as the horses, firm fair consistent and fun. Tight boundaries to start which widen as trust is proven worthy.
> Praise is also important.
> I set even the youngest children that come here, little jobs, they can hold a hose and fill a bucket (and their boots), little brooms and wheelbarrows and they love to take poop to the muck heap, thanks and praise results in big smiles and puffed out chests. It has probably taken me three times as long and has to be redone but these little ones grow and soon become useful.
> 
> Many times I have had problem children come my way. I tell the parent (usually there is only one) that when in my care my rules apply. I will correct bad behaviour or language and warn that if they continue there will be whatever as punishment. That punishment is carried out if the behaviour continues. Then it is forgotten, done and dusted. It doesn't take long before these kids are following like shadows. They need to know where they stand and given the chance, they will prove to be decent people.
> 
> Children only have the right to be safe and well cared for with love, they have to earn the right to have a say!
> 
> As for bullying, there was no bigger bully than me! In my defence I will say that I would always be a protector, if I saw someone being bullied or an animal cruelly treated, then I would go in defence of that person/animal.
> 
> Stan is correct in stating that horses and all animals can give a lot to troubled children, and adults. I had several groups of them come to one of the riding schools I once ran.
> One lad, about 13 years was brushing a pony. The pony swished his tail at a horsefly and got the lad across the face. Immediately the lad kicked the pony in the belly. He was stood by the pony's shoulder looking at me when I yelled at him.
> The pony looked at me, looked down and moved his foot to stand on the lads foot, immediately putting his weight on that front foot and refusing to move. That lad hollered loud and long before the pony moved.
> He learned a lesson, ponies are perfectly capable of revenge and better a toe trodden on than a kick in the gut.
> That lad started to skip school to be at the stables. He would be dragged back to school and be back at the stables within a couple of hours. It was quite funny. He was learning more there than at school. His literacy was very poor and I basically taught him to read from comics. The words were phonetically possible, pictures gave clues and no horses unless he read so many pages. It worked. He was not a bad kid, just bad parents and written off by those in contracted to help him. At thirteen he had already had two years of psychological help and basically written off by the woman.
> 
> Very few bad children are born, they are made by people around them.



Hear hear


----------



## Foxhunter

When I was about 13 I had taken a neighbours dog out and when walking back up from the beach, Pip dropped her ball. It ran down the hill and through some railings and into a wishing well. 
This was a charity collection pond with three bells - throw a coin hit a bell and make a wish.
As it was winter there were few coins in there. I went over the railings and collected the ball. At that point a cop saw me and refused to accept that I had only fetched the ball. He walked me back to my home and told my mother that not only had I been caught stealing I had been stealing charity money.
Mum just looked at me and knew it wasn't true. She turned to the cop and asked "Did she have her coat on?"
"Yes." he replied.
"Well then," asked Mum, "How dod she get money out of a 2 feet deep pond without getting her arm or coat wet?"
He blustered and said I could have taken it off and put it back on before climbing back over. 
The look Mum gave him was enough to make him back out the door apologising. 

I might have ended up with a criminal record!


----------



## Chance59

Foxhunter, everything that you write is wise... I think you have much wisdom, you must take after your Grandmother!  
I(okay had a little help from hubby) raised 5 children, and though it was hard at times, I didn't want any of them spoilt, so I learned to let them try things that others cringed at, tried to teach them by example, and wasn't above a paddling when they needed it. The oldest is 32, the youngest 24, and they are all caring, loving adults. Not only to me, but others, and animals too!


----------



## Chance59

Come on Stan, post a joke or two, I will look forward to a laugh in the morning with my coffee!


----------



## Country Woman

Foxhunter said:


> My maternal Grandmother, a wise woman, always said "It takes a man and a woman to make a child but a town to make a respecting adult."
> 
> Gone are the days when any child caught doing something wrong by an adult was reprimanded and how was it that by the time you got home your parents had already heard about it - when hardly anyone had a phone?
> 
> Guilty or not you got a telling off and no excuses were accepted.
> 
> Told off or given a detention at school was never questioned as to whether it was 'fair' or not. Complain it wasn't and you were told that life was not fair so get on with it.
> 
> I haven't any children of my own but have had many dumped on me over the years. They all benefit from the same treatment as the horses, firm fair consistent and fun. Tight boundaries to start which widen as trust is proven worthy.
> Praise is also important.
> I set even the youngest children that come here, little jobs, they can hold a hose and fill a bucket (and their boots), little brooms and wheelbarrows and they love to take poop to the muck heap, thanks and praise results in big smiles and puffed out chests. It has probably taken me three times as long and has to be redone but these little ones grow and soon become useful.
> 
> Many times I have had problem children come my way. I tell the parent (usually there is only one) that when in my care my rules apply. I will correct bad behaviour or language and warn that if they continue there will be whatever as punishment. That punishment is carried out if the behaviour continues. Then it is forgotten, done and dusted. It doesn't take long before these kids are following like shadows. They need to know where they stand and given the chance, they will prove to be decent people.
> 
> Children only have the right to be safe and well cared for with love, they have to earn the right to have a say!
> 
> As for bullying, there was no bigger bully than me! In my defence I will say that I would always be a protector, if I saw someone being bullied or an animal cruelly treated, then I would go in defence of that person/animal.
> 
> Stan is correct in stating that horses and all animals can give a lot to troubled children, and adults. I had several groups of them come to one of the riding schools I once ran.
> One lad, about 13 years was brushing a pony. The pony swished his tail at a horsefly and got the lad across the face. Immediately the lad kicked the pony in the belly. He was stood by the pony's shoulder looking at me when I yelled at him.
> The pony looked at me, looked down and moved his foot to stand on the lads foot, immediately putting his weight on that front foot and refusing to move. That lad hollered loud and long before the pony moved.
> He learned a lesson, ponies are perfectly capable of revenge and better a toe trodden on than a kick in the gut.
> That lad started to skip school to be at the stables. He would be dragged back to school and be back at the stables within a couple of hours. It was quite funny. He was learning more there than at school. His literacy was very poor and I basically taught him to read from comics. The words were phonetically possible, pictures gave clues and no horses unless he read so many pages. It worked. He was not a bad kid, just bad parents and written off by those in contracted to help him. At thirteen he had already had two years of psychological help and basically written off by the woman.
> 
> Very few bad children are born, they are made by people around them.


great story


----------



## darlaflack

Wow, such great people here! For years, when I had my breeding racing farm I had Justice System kids (out of jail) in foster care. The horses (dogs, cats etc), gave them a life they had never had. Had to take them to court, probation officers, counselling, but all the pro's could not believe the difference in the kids. Rules were simple--get your *** outta bed and come help feed, then go to school. The fridge was always open (some foster people don't allow that). The horses made such a huge impact on them all though. Have some really funny stories though--one morning a kiddo was up with me early and said he "had something to show me". He brought down an 8' boa constrictor and put her on the table. Well, she became "snakelet" and we loved her, took her everywhere. He thought he was going to freak me out. Kid is now an adult, solid citizen.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, when I read your post "So my opinion is if you spare the rod you spoil the child," I swear I thought I heard the echo of the voice of God. (only half joking) I never felt compelled to over-use the rod when my kids were growing up, but in my experience, if youngsters are acquainted with it, they will make better choices! 

Foxhunter, I love the philoscopy of firm, fair consistent & fun!


----------



## Foxhunter

I too got paddled as a child. Mum was always fair and gave a warning - then if we continued to argue she would slap us all - friends included!

She would use her hand on either out butts, top of arms or top of legs. She never hit us around the face except when we were older and that was with a wet dish cloth, more in jest than anything else.

The last time Mum slapped me was when I was about 20. It was Christmas daym Dad had been out delivering gifts to friends and returned home rather the worse for drink. He was always funny when tight, which rarely ever happened.
I remarked, as hee tripped over his own feet "Dad's ****ed!"
Mum immediately grabbed my arm, pulled it out straight and with her other hand slapped me on the top arm saying "I - _slap_ - hate - _slap_ - that -_slap_ - word! - _slap_"
MY automatic reaction was to cry. Not because it hurt but because if you didn't when a child, you got another! 
Mum immediately apologised and I laughed. I was easily able to knock her off her feet in retaliation but it never even crossed my mind. She was another 'she who must be obeyed!'


----------



## Koolio

Thank you to all those caring adults who put in the effort to help nurture both your own and others children to become respectful, responsible adults. I am a parent of two awesome kids, and have taught high school for nearly 20 years. In my experience, what kids need most is an adult who cares enough about them to set and enforce reasonable boundaries, while still providing the kids with opportunities to learn, explore, and develop their own talents. This can only be done by correcting behavior, and not by punishing it.

With regards to "spare the rod, spoil the child", I think we have to remember that the "rod" isn't necessarily physical. There are many other very effective ways to reenforce boundaries aside from a swat on the behind. (Not that a swat on the behind isnt sometimes necessary as an attention grabber). What I often see in families with difficult or unruly children are a series of mixed messages, or inconsistencies in what is expected, what is reinforced and how it is reenforced. For example, I've taught many kids who must go to bed early because their marks are falling, yet an unsupervised television and video game console sits on top of the "study desk" in their bedroom giving the kid full access any time day or night. Kids are also often set up to fail because they are inappropriately 'punished' for their transgressions, or the punishment doesn't fit the crime. There is no mechanism to correct the behavior. For example, suspending a student for skipping school is ludicrous when you think about it.

When I think back on it, it's an awful lot like training horses. We know that with horses, the correction must be appropriate to the offense and that consistency is everything. Just as inconsistency is unfair to the horse who is expected to learn it is also unfair to the kid who is expected to learn. Being diligent in correcting and guiding even the smallest behaviors is hard work and requires us to see above ourselves in concern for the other person, or animal. So often with both kids and horses, we respond emotionally to poor behavior, which usually goes hand in hand with applying inconsistent or inappropriate "punishments" rather than corrections. In my mind, punishment says, " I care about how your behavior affects me", where a correction says, "I care about how your behavior affects you". Those people who successfully work with kids and parent kids to become great people and those that successfully train horses know the difference well. I guess that is what makes them good leaders.


----------



## Stan

Chance59 said:


> Come on Stan, post a joke or two, I will look forward to a laugh in the morning with my coffee!


If I get into trouble you take the rap.

*"I have outlived my pecker."*​My nookie days are over,​My pilot light is out.​
What used to be my sex appeal,​
Is now my water spout.​Time was when, on its own accord,​From my trousers it would spring.​But now I've got a full time job,​To find the ****in' thing.​It used to be embarrassing,​
The way it would behave.​For every single morning,​It would stand and watch me shave.​Now as old age approaches,​It sure gives me the blues..​To see it hang its little head,​And watch me tie my shoes!!:shock:​










Very very sorry
I will now go to the corner
:lol:


----------



## Blue

Stan, :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cacowgirl

:rofl::clap:-We were warned, but it is funny!


----------



## Hunter65

OMG STan!!!!! That was hilarious, just made my day AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

that Stan is way too funny and true


----------



## Susan Crumrine

:clap: Stan

Had to call my husband and read him that one....

Oh we needed that. After the funeral and everything. 

Thanks!!


----------



## EmmJayCee

Stan.........shame on me for laughing out loud.


----------



## Chance59

Okay, I'll take the rap.... but it was so funny, especially reading it at 6:00 am this morning! Really though, we are all <ahem> adults here, I don't think any of us would take offense! 
Okay now I've had a long stressful disappointing day(except for the hour when I got to ride Suzie, and love on her), tell me a joke to cheer me up, lol!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! This week has been crazy busy and I haven't had a moment to even breathe. I work in public education and school started this week. 'Nough said. 

Stan, like Susan, I had to share that one with hubby. Loved it.

Haven't been able to ride this week but hope to get out there tomorrow evening. Hubby's horse has been given the all clear to ride but he is going to take it very easy on him. I really doubt he even gets in the saddle tomorrow. Saturday really scared him. Scuffy may just get a rubdown and some hand grazing.

Hope everyone has a great Friday tomorrow!


----------



## With Grace

Love it Stan!

Hi all!
Susan - so sorry to hear about your loss, hugs! And then to be worried about Bowan at school. I agree with others, the anti bully thing is either all talk and no walk, or taken waaaaay too far. If parents knew how to be parents, there would be no bullies! I don't believe I'm the best parent there is, but respect for themselves and others is drilled in around here. My boys know that they stick up for themselves and for others that can't, and that teasing is never tolerated in our house. Wish more parents would teach respect in their homes too. 

Chance - yes colic is the scariest. I'm really scared that this is normal for her when going into heat. The vet wants me to watch for that, and we can put her on Regumate if its a problem. My poor girl.

jaydee - you are right, the silver lining to not going to the show is more work on trailering. 

Ridesapainted - gorgeous horses!!!

Emmjaycee - isn't it wonderful to go shopping in your own closet, especially when things that hadn't fit finally do again?!!! Congrats!

School starts in one week, I am looking forward to it but also sad. I'm not ready for cold, wet weather yet. Summer arrived for about two weeks, and now we are back to 60s and overcast. 

Kes is lame again, or still I should say. Rode yesterday and the limp was back. I can't call the vet again after the colic, hubby would ground me from the horse forever. So, massage again today, especially on the legs and some gentle warmth and compression on that leg. I have to rely on my own skills at this point to try and get her better. It's not swollen or inflamed at all, no heat in it. That worries me, actually. Any ideas?

Was kind of a depressing day, picked up my show coats from the tailor, only to zip them up in my show bag for next year. Then pulled Kes out of her stall and hugged her neck for quite awhile. Was supposed to be loading her into the trailer and making the trip to the show. So I held my pity party with my horse this morning, then got over it and got to work to make her well.


----------



## Ladytrails

Just a quick note to say that I'm following the posts, enjoying the progress some of your are enjoying and commiserating with others who are not getting to ride or show or drill team.... 

Stan, you made me laugh out loud. I don't know how one could read your jokes with coffee in hand -- I'd be spewing coffee out my nose in laughter!  

Grace, I think Kes is a sensitive, self-protecting mare. By that I mean that if she hurts, you know it. She tells you. And, other than her trailer behavior, it seems that she doesn't put herself in danger. So, to me that's the good news -- you don't have to worry about unintentionally working her when she's not ready, because she's telling you how she feels. 

Since there's no inflammation or heat, or swelling, you've got 3 great signs of healing. She's still ouchy, so there is some residual injury that's not healed yet and she's telling you about it. I swear by magnet therapy boots ($90 or less for a pair that I found) which in humans help with circulation and healing. Maybe something with joint supplement would help heal by reducing the remaining inflammation (omega 3's, MSM, HA). I like Corta-Flex pellets and my horses eat them out of my hand. My 31 year old mare has one knee twice the size of the other, from old arthritis, and she runs like a teenager when she's on the supplements. It's pretty good stuff. You might also chat with your farrier or BO to see if you can get hoof testers on her and check for something in the hoof....was this the one that she pulled off the shoe?


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Ladytrails, yep she does let me know when somethings not right, and I really feel in tune with her as well, I can really catch when something seems off when my trainer sometimes doesnt. She's on Omega 3s and Cosequin, has been since I bought her in April. I also believe in magnets, have just been looking at some to try on her legs, as well as a company to partner with as I would like to sell magnetic therapy in my practice as well. Which do you like and recommend for us to try?

ETA: this isn't the hoof that she pulled the shoe on, she wasn't even limping on this one at all until a few days after the trailering...


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, sounds like you have her covered with Cosequin and Omega 3's. It doesn't get better than that. My magnetic boots are like these -- https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=magnet therapy but I think they were cheaper when I bought them a couple of years ago. It seemed that the reviews of effective magnetic therapy spoke about the type of magnets, number of magnets, depth of magnetic field penetration, etc. and these came the closest to hitting all the right spots. I used them for a whole winter, off and on, and was very pleased with how my gelding's tendon healed. Sounds like you're in for a bit of a wait and see...what my vet calls "tincture of time". It's golden - some people don't have that luxury but when you do, it's great to be able to let mother nature help out as much as she can. I'm puzzled by this odd lameness without any other signs - hoping some of our other mature and experienced posters have some clues for you!


----------



## ClementineKate

Only problem with being an older rider is I don't bounce well anymore ... more of a "SPLAT!" or "CRACK!". So .... I ride a smaller horse and am much more careful.


----------



## Foxhunter

Koolio said:


> With regards to "spare the rod, spoil the child", I think we have to remember that the "rod" isn't necessarily physical. There are many other very effective ways to reenforce boundaries aside from a swat on the behind. (Not that a swat on the behind isnt sometimes necessary as an attention grabber). What I often see in families with difficult or unruly children are a series of mixed messages, or inconsistencies in what is expected, what is reinforced and how it is reenforced. For example, I've taught many kids who must go to bed early because their marks are falling, yet an unsupervised television and video game console sits on top of the "study desk" in their bedroom giving the kid full access any time day or night. Kids are also often set up to fail because they are inappropriately 'punished' for their transgressions, or the punishment doesn't fit the crime. There is no mechanism to correct the behavior. For example, suspending a student for skipping school is ludicrous when you think about it.
> 
> When I think back on it, it's an awful lot like training horses. We know that with horses, the correction must be appropriate to the offense and that consistency is everything. Just as inconsistency is unfair to the horse who is expected to learn it is also unfair to the kid who is expected to learn. Being diligent in correcting and guiding even the smallest behaviors is hard work and requires us to see above ourselves in concern for the other person, or animal. So often with both kids and horses, we respond emotionally to poor behavior, which usually goes hand in hand with applying inconsistent or inappropriate "punishments" rather than corrections. In my mind, punishment says, " I care about how your behavior affects me", where a correction says, "I care about how your behavior affects you". Those people who successfully work with kids and parent kids to become great people and those that successfully train horses know the difference well. I guess that is what makes them good leaders.



Koolio, you are so right in all you say on this.

As far as I can see, raising children is hard work! 

I am an observer and human body language is much the same as with animals, you can see warnings way before the event. Correction can take a lot of effort, many parents are not prepared to give this so things go from bad to worse. Many are afraid to correct for fear that their child, or pets, will not love them any more.
The opposite is true. The person who corrects fairly is more likely to have that child/animals respect and love than the one who lets them get away with blue murder.

I was late shopping one evening. It was about 9 p.m. not many in the store. As usual I was dressed in my best - work clothes! 
I was a bit surprised to see a couple in their late forties with a small child of about 4 years in there. To my thinking a child of that age should be in bed fast asleep.
This child had the mother and father of a tantrum in the centre of one aisle. The mother carried on walking whilst father went to pick the child up. Mother took his sleeve and pulled him away leaving the child having her hissy fit. She was on the ground kicking and banging the floor and screaming to wake the dead! 
I stopped by her and said "Hey, that looks like a good game, can I play?" and made to get on the ground with her.
She stopped mid scream, looked at me and ran off to the top of the aisle where the parents were waiting. 
Later when we passed each other the kiddie was being carried and she refused to look at me. The mother asked what I had said/done and I told her.

She told me that this was a foster child and they had her out because tantrums like this were the norm in shops so they wanted to try and sort it out when not many people were around. I felt bad for being judgemental earlier.

About three weeks later I met them in the store again, this time the child was fetching from the shelves and looked a different child. I remarked to her how good she was for being such a good helper and her little chest puffed out and I was rewarded with a shy smile. 
Mother said that since the incident she had not had a tantrum in a store! Poor mite was probably terrified when a stranger, dressed in smelly work clothes wanted to play with her! :shock:

I love problem animals and that includes children. Those that have tantrums either get ignored or laughed at. The latter makes them even madder and they soon realise that it has no effect on me. I do not try to coerce or bribe them to behave. When they come out of it I carry on as if nothing had happened.

Anything said in the way of a promise whether it is a bar of chocolate or a smack, should be carried out, animal or human.


----------



## Quail

"Kids these days! What is this world coming to?!"
I remember people saying stuff like that when I was a kid. And here I am now in a thread for folks over 40.:shock:
Horses: have had a couple of really nice lessons since my emergency dismount. I'm almost back to normal pain-wise. Got a nice new helmet. Think I'll do a full lease next month instead of a half.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> that Stan is way too funny and true


Very true:lol:


----------



## Stan

ClementineKate said:


> Only problem with being an older rider is I don't bounce well anymore ... more of a "SPLAT!" or "CRACK!". So .... I ride a smaller horse and am much more careful.


I have the solution for that problem. Do you take a water bottle with you when riding I do, and fortify it with a substance that anaesthetise the body. No more splat and no embrasment and no pain that is until the effects of the water in the bottle wear off:shock:


----------



## Stan

Tomorrow Stella gets a bath and neem oil again, I had a quick look at her snout this evening and there was improvement, her attitude was on the grumpy side so by the end of her bath she will be spitting tacks. Its cold water. 

Monday maybe another cattle drive, waiting for confirmation, but the weather is going to be bad. More rain and rain and rain and on it goes. We live on sandy soil and its water logged. It rains and the water sits around on the surface or forms ponds. However after the past three years of summer droughts we need the water table to rise, but not to ground level.

No, no jokes unless you call me washing Stella with cold water a joke. She is going to be annoyed. Oh, and I get my saddle back this weekend. That will annoy she who must, not a good outlook for the weekend. The only females in my life annoyed at me, might as well open a bottle or two and sit in the corner again.

Cheers all


----------



## corgi

Well, I am up at 3:30 in the morning because I have been at the emergency vet with my dog, Wyatt. He is a 7 year old Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Tonight, before bedtime, he started whining to go outside. Extremely rare thing for him. Most of the time we have to push him out the door. I let him out and he was in our fenced back yard for over an hour. When I let him back in, he started crying to go back out. I followed him out and noticed him peeing every 5 or 10 steps. And he was panting. I let him back in and went to bed. He started crying. I got back up and let him out again and noticed that he was peeing excessively...or appeared to be. The next time he started crying, I woke hubby up and told him I thought we needed to go to the emergency vet...that somethng was wrong. We put him out in our front yard where there are no trees or bushes and he still peed every few steps. I couldn't tell if anything was actually coming out or not.

I put him in the car and we took off for the overnight emergency vet.

They did xrays to see if he had kidney or bladder stones and couldn't see any.

They decided to treat him for a urinary tract infection, which male dogs rarely get, with antibiotics and sent us home. After I paid the $309 bill.

So, now we are home and he won't stop crying to go outside. It is breaking my heart. When I let him out, he runs frantically trying to pee on everything. We come back in and he cries to go back out. I can't just let him stay outside because I can tell he is frustrated and out of his mind with frustation when he is out there and he already has bad knees and he is hurting himself by running everywhere.

I gave him a doogie pain pill for his knees and it seems to be calming him down a bit. I also gave him his first antibiotic. Vet says if it is a UTI that we should see improvement after one dose. I sure hope so. This is killing me. I can't stand to see him like this.

I have already called in to work. Not gonna make it in today. Need to stay home and see if he gets better. Otherwise I have to take him to his regular vet. 

Those of you that have kids...i don't know how you do it. Hubby and I chose not to have children and it is probably a good thing because I have such a hard time handling when my dog and horsd gets sick or hurt...can't even imagine going through this with a child.

I believe delirium from lack of sleep is setting in....


----------



## Stan

A couple of shots of Stella She had been left behind and was displaying her attitude.

Corgi Each and every one of us know how you feel about your dog. Being horse lovers most of us have a cat or dog floating around and running to the vet after normal hours is what we do best. Now some of us even found the time to fit in a kid or three.

I hope you get to the bottom of the problem without further vet input. I recieved the vet bill for Stella on Thursday, haven't had the courage to open it. Back to your dog look on the bright side the dog will come right by mid morning great excuse for a day off, and leaving time for a short ride.:twisted:


----------



## lovewesternhorses

I am soo enjoying reading the stories of the over 40's. cos yes, you guessed it, I'm over 40. In fact over 50 (just).. and having a ball riding our horses. I was thrown on a 16hh ish show jumper when I was 3 and have never looked back. Have done English, 1 day eventing, had breaks from horses for a few years, transferred to Western (cos I found out I couldn't stay in the suicide saddle to jump - kept falling off - oopps, hehe) and have not looked back. Between me and my hubby, we have 5 horses now. Got back into horses after a lengthy time away about 3 years ago. Hubby is closer to 60 than 50 and hadn't ridden for 25 years when I decided to go out and buy a horse (cos I missed them after having had 10 years off).. I bought Tom, a lovely Thoroughbred (17hh).. was trucked to us because it was too far to actually go see him in the flesh (but we had seen videos etc) I got on him, promptly got vertigo!! Darn it!! Horse 1 for my husband. Went to go look at another horse.. Shae - 16.2hh Irish Draught cross. 3 years old, previous owners had problems with his stubborn nature - bought him, cos hubby said he rode really well - got him home, I jumped on, and same thing - vertigo!! good grief!!.. horse 2 for hubby. Hubby then contacted someone asking for a smaller, school master type horse - was told of one, got him on trial/bought him, and still have him - (yay!! finally have a horse I can ride) and I now do barrel racing on him, keyhole racing, as well as reining/stock horse challenge and trekking.. he's awesome (see the pics in my horses and his name is Konnah). Since then we have seemed to be the big softies and fallen across some horses (basically give aways or the meat works for them).. firstly was Ziggy who needed 18 months paddock rest because of an injured tendon. Good news story on him was selling him back to a previous owner and happy every after story. Then came Bracken - my QH. He's a honey, but we ended up being given him because he kept bucking on his owner. He still does but alot less now. when we got him he could hardly walk, was full of worms, and was depressed. 18months on, and he's a character. His pic is also on here under my horses. I am doing full time showing with him for the 1st time this coming season. His grandfather is Hollywood Dun It. Next horse we got was Red. He was to replace our lovely Tom who we lost to colic in February this year. Red duly arrived (another horse sight unseen except for video) however all was not well with him. One week after getting him, we got the farrier out to re-shoe him. He ended up very badly lame - and not because of the shoeing. We contacted the previous owner - she agreed to refund his purchase price, advised us if we didn't want him he would be put down!!.. we still have him, and have worked quietly with him - is a work in progress still. Getting better by the day but it's slow progress. And lastly we also have a Standardbred who was due to go to the meat works. He is our most awesome pack horse.. and my hubby has just started training him to take a saddle.. 
Live is too short. I have spent alot of years thinking oh well, this or that can wait, I'll do it next year or the year after.. but all of a sudden alot of years have gone by and I still haven't done things.. so now is my time. I have started back showing - just into my second season this season, hopefully will take by the Appy and QH round our local circuit. I am not a hard out showing person. I only try and improve on my previous result. But the important thing is to HAVE SOME FUN. Along with our horses having fun. Like I say - life is too short. 
So it's great to see others here are getting back into horses again. 
You are never too old (providing life is treating you kindly health wise).
Keep it up people  Yeeha!!


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*

*Re. new thread idea* - there are so many threads already on the forum that cover most horse problems direct I'm not sure how a new one would work. Maybe if you have a question thats just about a horse issue you could highlight it in a colour. I like catching up on everyones news - we all do different things, have different aims and lives from different parts of the world
*Corgi - *Dogs can get kidney stones and as a sufferer myself they are very painful and also make you feel like you need to pee all the time - and that in itself is painful, plus the damage & infections they can cause as they pass. Hope it all eases off and your life can get back on track. These animals.
*Stan* - Of course we will take the rap for that joke :rofl: Yeah right!!!
*Emm *- You need to restore your channel - Hokeys Country Kitchen. Please!! Hope the kiddos are enjoying school - especially the little one. Our resident fox is eating our tomatos - I'm sure he was raised as a pet then abandoned as he hasn't got a clue how to hunt. 
*Susan* - So sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you. Hope your little one is dealing with his problems.
*Welcome to the newcomers. This is a more mellow place thats for sure*
Hubby and son have spent some days making a park area for the trailer before the winter comes as where it is right now is where the snow plow piles up the 4 or 5 ft of snow we collect from December onwards. Yesterday they took down all the trees along the fence line that looked likely to come down under snow or freezing rain weight. I now have a good supply of logs to feed the fires. I was summoned to remove two horses who insisted on inspecting everything at very close quarters - chain saws are such scarey things - well obviously not as they seemed to think they should be given a go at using it.
*Grace* - Mares that get severe enough cramps to give colic symptoms often have cysts but as your one was impacted I'm thinking it was more of a dietary thing - does she always have water available and a high fibre diet?
We are using 'back on track' wraps on our Irish D mare who has had the tendon problems when she is stabled and SMB's when she goes out though this past few days she has gone out without them and so far so good. Not holding my breath though. If there is no heat or swelling I would also look at the possibility of her having an abcess in her foot or maybe just some bruising or that the problems is coming from higher up - maybe the stifle or even into her hip. I think I might be inclined to incurr the wrath of the husband and get the vet back out.
Hope you all have a good day or whatever it is where you are!!!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - how is your dog doing today? I'm hoping the antibiotics are doing the trick. Give the little guy some extra hugs from us.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone! He started calming down around 4:00am. He no longer seems to be in pain and he is not crying to go outside anymore. Hubby says he went outside around 6:00am and just peed and came back in.

Maybe if it was a stone, he finally passed it and if it is a UTI, the first dose of antibiotics already started to work.

He is a little lethargic but hopefully that is just due to being tired...he missed his beauty sleep last night. We both did...I am quite frightful looking right now.

He is lying on the couch with me right now. He is dreaming because I can see his little legs moving like he is running every now and then. He is letting me cuddle him which he wouldn't do last night.

So Stan, hoping you are right! I would love for him to be back to his normal self by lunchtime. We have a trail ride planned this evening and if he continues to improve, looks like we will be able to ride! For now, I will just try to make the most of my unexpected day off from work, watch trashy daytime TV, and shower my furry son with love!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-hope your boy continues to improve quickly, & that you can go on that ride later. Enjoy your day off!

Stan-Hoping Stella continues to improve & that you have this problem solved so it doesn't keep recurring.

With Grace-Did you have leg x-rays done before you bought her? I hope you can get back to riding her soon. Does she relax when you are massaging her?

Lwh-enjoyed reading about your horse adventures. Did those taller horses make you feel dizzy just being on them. I try to keep my horses on the short side, so I can reach the stirrups!
I think our rains are done for awhile, now we are pulling/spraying weeds,filling in holes, & getting ready for what the next weather problem might be.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello everyone 

*Corgi:* So glad your dog is doing better! Have a great day off :wink:

*Stan:* Stella is just beautiful, she must be so much fun to handle and ride 

*Grace:* I'm so sorry to hear about Kes :-( Did you get a full PPE done before you bought her? Does she get regular turnout? If yes, check her paddock and look for holes, tree stumps, or rocks where she can hurt herself. I'm sure it's just a minor setback, everything will right itself in no time you'll see! Here's something that I use after I give Sapphira a good workout : Absorbine® Veterinary Liniment | Horse Muscle Care | Absorbine

I mix it with vinegar, warm water and sponge down her legs, back, buttocks and shoulders once a week. She get's VERY alert after I use this on her lol. For a regular fix, if she doesn't need the bath yet, but has been worked well, I pour some in my hands and run my hands down her legs fromher shoulder to the top of the hoof. Abit on her back, and the major muscles on her bum. Either she's a tough cookie or this stuff really works :wink: If nothing works there's always bubble wrap and lots of duct tape!!

Sapphira a.k.a Sassy is doing very well, I decided to do groundwork today and did some trotting poles at a walk, yielding the haunches, shoulders and general despooking. I can now put my lunge whip ANYWHERE on her body, from tail to nose and she doesn't flinch. When I make it whoosh she will look at it and then accept it as a "meh whatever" attitude lol! 

I Love this filly to pieces, she has been putting her head under my arm lately when she's close to me, it just makes me go all "awwww" holds her muzzle to me for a kiss when I see her, she's just adorable. The only problem I have is cleaning her udder. She cowkicked...every.single.time...anyone know how to desensitize her to that, I don't want this to escalate to something worse, any help would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## EmmJayCee

jaydee said:


> *Emm *- You need to restore your channel - Hokeys Country Kitchen. Please!! Hope the kiddos are enjoying school - especially the little one. Our resident fox is eating our tomatos - I'm sure he was raised as a pet then abandoned as he hasn't got a clue how to hunt.
> 
> Lol, I may just have to do that. I've got maters and taters to can. (That's tomatoes and potatoes to those who don't speak southern )
> 
> Hubby managed to give away 3 bags of okra last night. (Thank goodness). After a while it starts coming out of your ears. I do need to put some more up in the freezer and pickle some. My oldest loves pickled okra and will eat a jar at a sitting. When he was a baby, my parents kept him for me while I worked and my Dad would buy Louisiana Pickled Okra and feed him all he would eat. The next day, his diaper would be chock full of okra seeds...and okra "snot". :shock: I know fiber is our friend, but that was a little much for a first time mom.
> 
> Hoping to get another short ride in today.
> 
> The boys are enjoying school, even the little one. His favorite part so far is the bus ride. Today they have a "critter" show in the gymnasium so he was very excited this morning and the twins (who are in 2nd grade) got to carry money for ice cream so they were happy. My oldest is going to technical school for precision machining and is enjoying that and the 2nd oldest has just started in the high school building and is loving the "freedom" and having a locker.
> 
> I have to say the first few days this week were tough on me. I missed my little one so bad I couldn't hardly stand it, but the peace and quiet is starting to grow on me. I start back to work from here at home next week and hope it goes well. Happy day to everyone!!!


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Cleaning udders & Picking "beans"*



Fahntasia said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I Love this filly to pieces, she has been putting her head under my arm lately when she's close to me, it just makes me go all "awwww" holds her muzzle to me for a kiss when I see her, she's just adorable. The only problem I have is cleaning her udder. She cowkicked...every.single.time...anyone know how to desensitize her to that, I don't want this to escalate to something worse, any help would be extremely appreciated!


Gah!! I've never cleaned an udder. But....if you need help getting "beans" out, than I'm your gal. :lol: My thoughts would be to just get her used to being touched in that area and slowly work up to cleaning it. That's how I did with my gelding and removed (I kid you not) a bean the size of a quarter. :shock: 

Here's a picture of my boys enormous bean. Bless his heart, don't you know it felt SO much better with that thing gone?!!?!?


----------



## maisie

I am getting my horse fix through the over-40's this week. I cancelled my weekday lesson because I was sick and my weekend instructor is on vacation.

*Stan* - Stella reminds me of a bold Irish redhead. That mane and tail are so thick and beautiful.

*LovesWesternHorses* - Funny, whenever I get next to a horse that's above a certain height (16hh?) my stomach sort of shudders and I think of things like parachutes and skyscrapers. I don't get dizzy once I'm on but I do prefer the 15.2 to 16 handers.

*Corgi* - it's so awful when they're sick. Be thankful yours doesn't snap at you like our "special" dog.

*WG* - Kes is darn lucky to have you. She's a gorgeous girl but needs to be wrapped in cotton.

*Sassy* is so much fun to hear about. I loves me a mare that wants lovin'.


----------



## Foxhunter

_An article I have written for our hunt magazine this autumn_

It all began back in the spring when two ***** pups arrived from the kennels. They settled in as the pups do, they learned which of the resident pack would play, which would say they would have nothing to do with the interlopers and which said, “No.” and meant it.

A call came asking if we would have two Irish hounds. Like an idiot I agreed and two older and twice as big pups arrived. It was all right for a while and then the boys started to beat up on the girls. Bad enough during the day but at night I was soon unamused at having to go down to stop the troubles. The bitches were becoming cowed by them so the boys were returned. Not really true, they were collected and two younger pups arrived as replacements. A dog and a *****.

Everything is fine and dandy, they all get on well, happily play together and become firm friends. That is until one of the older bitches finds the lure of going off. The other *****, being very biddable wanted to go but retuned to call. Not so the two pups, they followed. Older returns home not long after the pups are missing for long enough for me to start to worry. Nearly three hours missing but finally, very tired and very hungry they found their way home.

Walking now became a matter of keeping the roamer on a lead. This resulted in temper tantrums, she was like a large fish fighting against being landed. She would go straight up and throw herself over on her back all the time screaming. She would just lie there and I would drag her along whilst she was on her back. She soon learned and was happily towing me along our merry way. 

A few days of this walking and it seemed unfair to keep her restrained so I took two extra collars and ropes with the idea of swapping half way, having the three in leads and the roamer loose. 

Good idea in theory, in fact not so easy, catching up and getting collars on two wriggling pups in the middle of a field is not so easy. Swapping the third collar, which was on the roamer, and getting it on the last whilst the two already caught were trying to play and pul away took some manipulation on my behalf.

That, I thought, was the hard part over. How wrong could I be? Holding three hound pups on halter ropes, pulling in three directions, none of them the way I am walking, takes a feat of strength. Holding three pups and remaining upright when they decided to start playing and bundling with each other, takes a feat of agility. Competitors in ‘Strictly’ have never performed as many steps as I did to avoid falling flat on my face. If they had been on wool they could have knitted and Aran sweating in the space of a mileI All this was aided by the loose hound bombarding us trying to get one or the other to chase her. 

Next morning I decided to do the opposite and set off with the three on leads. That was easier getting the collars and ropes on them whilst in the yard. They were keen to get going so pulled rather than played. I felt so smug with myself as I entered the woods. Loose hound was busy crashing around with my Lab, Border Collie and GSD. The others were more interested in what the loose dogs were doing than playing with each other. 

They say, ‘Pride goes before a fall’ and this was so. A doe suddenly crashes through I scream, “Come away, LEAVE IT!” which the loose dogs do. The pup was brought to a halt when the GSD turned and she ran into her but the effect was good, the only problem was the three I had on the ropes charged around an hazel pulling me into it. One changed sides consequently tying me to the tree. Untangled I continued. Nearly out of the woods a Charlie decided to have some fun and crossed about twenty yards in front of us. My elderly BC charged from behind and the three followed, as did I. Somehow they stayed on the track, crossed a very muddy stream that I have made a makeshift bridge over by throwing branches into it, I needn’t have bothered, because somehow I managed to clear it in one. 
By this time I am running faster than I ever thought I could run. My strides were getting longer, no mean feat on a slippery path. Somehow I managed to grab a tree as I went past and this gave me the brakes I needed. I stopped and the hounds with a gasp, were forced to halt. The four loose dogs were not halted and crossed into an open field ignoring my gasping commands to come back to me. 

Much to my surprise before I had walked much further, the dogs appeared running back to me. I kid myself not that they were being obedient because they were being chased by a herd of cattle. 
I was relieved to get out of the woods and catch the roamer and let the three loose. My arms ached, I had bloody scratches on my arms and hands, my knees were weakened and I felt as it my arms had been lengthened by at least six inches. 

Of course I could send the two older pups back to the kennels but they are such a lovely couple and if you have one couple why not two? I have lost weight, got fitter and am thinking of entering all four and me in for “Heeling to Music” after all we have movements that no other dog has ever attempted.


----------



## corgi

EmJayCee...omigoodness! That had to hurt!

Well, no riding for me this evening. I let Wyatt outside at 1:30 and noticed he was peeing blood. Back to the vet we went.

More meds and even a little bit of acupuncture at our vet. They are so wonderful.
The vet spent 2 hours with us and charged me a third of what the emergency vet charged last night.

She gave me valium to give him this evening to relax his urethra and keep him from wanting to keep going outside. Seriously considering taking one myself. (J/K....kind of)


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi - hope your pup improves soon, no matter if your kids are two legged or four legged, when they don't feel good it its very stressful. 

Stan - Love the pics of Stella, is she doing any better? Speaking of vet bills...nah let's not even go there. 

LoveWestern - welcome to our little group!

Jaydee - yeah, it's possible she got bad cramps while in heat, and at the same time our weather went from 95 degrees to low 50's in a 24 hours period. I had been at massage school all that week before, but I do know my horse sitter made sure she had lots of water. I did range of motion tests on her, and she has full range of motion in all legs. The limp is barely noticeable now, though I can see it even if no one else can. I'm hoping a few more days of light work will help.

Cacowgirl and Fahntasia - I did do full PPE, but no xrays as she passed flexion tests and range of motion tests with flying colors, and we had no issues until the trailer incidents. When she hurt the rear fetlock last time, we had ultrasounds done on her legs, and the vet said she has the legs of a sound 6 yr old, not a 13 year old. She LOVES the massage, fully relaxes and lets me work on her. I give that leg lots of attention, and honestly can't feel a thing wrong. Today I lunged her and it was just barely a limp, most probably would say there's nothing wrong. 

Fahntasia - for udders, I use a warm rag, and not a lot of friction when cleaning. Kes has come to really enjoy the udder cleaning LOL! Hey, have we seen Sapphira pics in awhile?????

EmmJay - OMG that bean is enormous!! Ack! 

Maisie - thanks, and yep, this mare needs needs extra packing materials next time we ship!!

Visited Kes this morning, rubbed the leg, light lunging. She's getting better, slowly. Ordered some magnetic therapy for her legs, if not for this time then for the next (let's be realistic here.) Loaning my trailer out tomorrow for some barn friends to take to a show, so there's another silver lining to not heading to the show, my trailer is home and available. She hasn't had turnout since we got home from the last show, so I hand grazed her for awhile letting her get some grass. Nose kissed, fly sprayed and a quick prayer to the horse gods that she continues healing.


----------



## EmmJayCee

I didn't even know horses made beans when I got him. Imagine my horror when it just KEPT coming out. As a mother of 5 boys, I've seen a lot of gross stuff, but that thing had me gagging.  After I removed it, he became a little peppier, and lost the preoccupied, indrawn look that I didn't even realize he had until it was gone. 

Corgi: we have 2 dogs. A dalmation, and a....I'm not sure, but we love them. Hope your little guy is better soon.


----------



## Stan

Well this thread has run amile today.
Corgi Sorry for the dog and you missing a ride but s*** happens.

Those photos were of Stella last year at a trek, she was in better condition than now but she is a red head and the mane goes strawberry blond when clean. She does move well WHEN SHE WANTS TO.:-x

Well i just called in to acknoledge another poster from New Zealand and to keep out of she who must's way.

I'm having a New Zealand male day off. Caused an argument and now have a couple of days of piece to look forward to.

She will start talking to me on Sunday afternoon as we have the cattle drive on Monday and she won't want to miss that. Well planned don't you think.

Now for the Americians the English and Australians and the rest of the world. Now there are two from NZ posting I feel the need to clear up the popular misconseption that I am a kiwi, I am Not.

A Kiwi is a flightless bird I am not. New Zealand dictionary defines a bird as: kiwi bird, flightless, known to wear mini skirts and frequently chased by, and on the odd ocassion, caught, by New Zealand Males. I am a New Zealand male. Token may be, but still a male. Well for this weekend at least, on Monday I'll do as I told again.:shock:

Cheers all, time to make friends with Stella and give her a cold water bath.


----------



## Ladytrails

Fahntasia - udders can be reached from behind as well. My mares love to be cleaned now, but one didn't at first. She did like her rump scratched, so that's where we started, then her gaskins, then under her tail inside the legs where she can't reach it herself, and then it's just a few more inches and you're at the udder. Use approach and retreat, gently, with rubbing with a soft jersey glove or roping glove at first and introduce water later. It's fairly effective just with your hand, as you can rub off the worst. Cookies help reinforce the good girl message!


----------



## Stan

Gave Stella a scrub down. Used a neem oil soap and extra oil in the water. Must say no ticks on her snout and no worsening of her skin on her neck and snout. Thats a plus, the neem oil has worked on the ticks.

A bald spot where the cover had rubbed on her chest. You know even though the cover is a quality brand name, since they started manufacturing them in china the **** things don't fit properly. I replaced the cover with the same brand, style, and size as the last one, but this one is tighter. Its the end of winter here so the grass is not that great, and Stella has not put on weight. 

The rub spot drew my attention to her front legs and chest area. No hair. This is the area the biopsy was taken from. What ever is causing the allergy the area affected has trebbled in size in 5 days. It now covers her arm pits, for want of a better explanation across her chest back to the area the girth strap will cover. Its worse than last year and will put paid to my riding on Monday unless I ride bare back. 

This is really getting to me when I went to catch her she waited for me to put the halter on, no issues, I had the lead sitting on my shoulder and she walked beside me as calm as, a metre to my right as she had been taught. I was given a quik nuzzle then she side steped back to where she was surposed to walk and a look of, got you. Very happy, and not stressed.

Stella attitude has come so far over the past year and now, makes me feel bad when I can't fix her skin. I am using a de-tox for the inside and have now started today, to rub neem oil directly on the affected areas and not just what was in the soap and the water. The soap is for horses and only used twice Monday and today.

Anyone got any other ideas the biopsy result was no infection of any kind.

I think there are multiple things effecting her at this time.

When she gets over the cold wash, likes me again, and will stand still. I'll post a photo.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, this may be a really dumb question but is it spring there in NZ? Could she be shedding out in a dramatic way? The reason I ask is that one of my mares sheds out to the bare hide in patches, starting on her chest and topline. The skin is smooth, healthy, just naked as a baby's behind. A LOT of people were posting on Facebook in February here in the US Midwest that they were having this problem, thinking it was a fungus or something serious, but the vets said it was just odd shedding due to the freaky weather being so warm so very early in the season. 

Stella has no itching there? No bumps, no crust, no raised hair around the bare spots? Just squeaky clean intact bare skin?


----------



## Hunter65

Happy Birthday today to our fearless leader CW!!!


----------



## With Grace

Happy Birthday CW! Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Hunter and Grace


----------



## jaydee

*Hi*

*Corgi* - hope your little dog is OK. I would be on that valium by now!!!
*Cleaning udders -* Something a lot of mares initially object too then really appreciate once they get over the problem but it does need doing especially as it attracts flies and can be partly to blame for a lot of tail rubbing as the area gets itchy. I never use soap and water around there, I use baby oil (wearing gloves - surgical ones are great) and gently massage all the gunk away and wipe clean with a soft, absorbent paper towel. 
Emms suggestion at working your way gradually towards the area is spot on and I would have someone hold a front leg up for you - horses love being scratched so I use a scratching motion as I approach the 'danger zone' - never go straight in for the kill.
*Emm -* Your cooking things were great & so was the sheath cleaning - you showed that women can do these things - even novice ones. Not a fan of the okra though!!!
*Stan* - Since you've ruled out any sort of skin parasite or infection I can only think of a blood test to rule out anything else. low thyroid will stop a horse shedding, maybe high thyroid will make it shed too much?
I have seen horses lose a lot of hair very quickly before the new growth has time to emerge if the weather goes from cold to hot really fast. Changing coat requires a lot of energy too - the type produced from burning up calories and involves the bodies insulin working correctly to get the glucose levels right. Maybe she needs a really good vitamin/mineral supplement and some extra boost in her feed by way of increasing oil and protein levels.
I use those slinky bibs under the blankets/rugs of anything that is inclined to rub


----------



## Country Woman

my husband is taking me to a horse show then out for dinner


----------



## Koolio

Country Woman said:


> my husband is taking me to a horse show then out for dinner


Nice! Sounds like a fantastic way to celebrate!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy Birthday CW. Have fun at the show & enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Foxhunter

*HAPPY BIRDDAY TO EWE CW, *

*Hope it is a good one!*


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, this may be a really dumb question but is it spring there in NZ? Could she be shedding out in a dramatic way? The reason I ask is that one of my mares sheds out to the bare hide in patches, starting on her chest and topline. The skin is smooth, healthy, just naked as a baby's behind. A LOT of people were posting on Facebook in February here in the US Midwest that they were having this problem, thinking it was a fungus or something serious, but the vets said it was just odd shedding due to the freaky weather being so warm so very early in the season.
> 
> Stella has no itching there? No bumps, no crust, no raised hair around the bare spots? Just squeaky clean intact bare skin?


From the look of her and her actions she is itching. Now the ticks have gone the skin is fine as far as that was concerned and she is begining to shed the winter coat though she may be a little early. It is the end of August and the time all manner of problems show up.

The itch is causing her to inflam the skin so that becomes a problem in itself. 
I am even reading up on New Zealand grass and the effects of the high sugar content. I've considered a reaction to grass and trees around our place. I also wonder if it is the hay. The soil is a little low in PH at present and that allows weeds and fungus to thrive so she is getting a binding agent with her hard feed for fungus and other toxins. Bit too soon to judge the effects. The hard feed is just a supplement, and not warm the blood and only enough to hide the additive 

It is the same as last year but worse the common denominators are, Begining of spring, new grass growth, same hay as last year and the year before so thats a strong posibility, Ticks, but the neem oil has dealt to them. And what you have mentioned shedding but the itch is causing the main problem for her skin.

I am going to buy a cheap microscope and check for bugs on the skin even though the biopsy did not show they were there, Im not 100% convinced and live to far away to get the vet to come out again. Australian itch has been mentioned by others but generally not considered as we have the wrong weather conditions for it to survive. But again it has been identified on others and the weather has also changed. Another thing is the use of the cover this year more so than previous years and covers provide the conditions for mites, warm and damp. The Australian itch is a mite that can get under the skin.

I don't mind if Stella looks a little worse for wear and has a few bald spots. She will blend in with me.:lol:

But it is the itch that is doing the damage, causing her to break the skin and it will also screw up her attitude, which inturn effects mine, which effects she who must be obeyed, and then there is James. He will get a back lash and James does not put up with being bullied. Iv'e seen him deal to dogs in a manner that leave no doubt, he is a force to be recond with. James is my cat.

I know I am making light of this but it is getting to me I really thought I had found the answer when she reacted to the tick collar. I would imagine the effect would have disapated now but may be not.

So next thing is to find something to stop the itch.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Hunter and Grace


And now for the burning question. How old are you. Happy birthday.

I'm 21 or is that 22 can't remember but I know Im old enough to drink.

Talk about drinking, that reminds me of the story of Pastor Fluff,:shock: an irish clergy. Nah you don't want to hear that one.:lol:


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> *Corgi* - hope your little dog is OK. I would be on that valium by now!!!
> *Cleaning udders -* Something a lot of mares initially object too then really appreciate once they get over the problem but it does need doing especially as it attracts flies and can be partly to blame for a lot of tail rubbing as the area gets itchy. I never use soap and water around there, I use baby oil (wearing gloves - surgical ones are great) and gently massage all the gunk away and wipe clean with a soft, absorbent paper towel.
> Emms suggestion at working your way gradually towards the area is spot on and I would have someone hold a front leg up for you - horses love being scratched so I use a scratching motion as I approach the 'danger zone' - never go straight in for the kill.
> *Emm -* Your cooking things were great & so was the sheath cleaning - you showed that women can do these things - even novice ones. Not a fan of the okra though!!!
> *Stan* - Since you've ruled out any sort of skin parasite or infection I can only think of a blood test to rule out anything else. low thyroid will stop a horse shedding, maybe high thyroid will make it shed too much?
> I have seen horses lose a lot of hair very quickly before the new growth has time to emerge if the weather goes from cold to hot really fast. Changing coat requires a lot of energy too - the type produced from burning up calories and involves the bodies insulin working correctly to get the glucose levels right. Maybe she needs a really good vitamin/mineral supplement and some extra boost in her feed by way of increasing oil and protein levels.
> I use those slinky bibs under the blankets/rugs of anything that is inclined to rub


Thanks Jaydee I'm now back to looking at every thing. The itch being prime at present.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> And now for the burning question. How old are you. Happy birthday.
> 
> I'm 21 or is that 22 can't remember but I know Im old enough to drink.
> 
> Talk about drinking, that reminds me of the story of Pastor Fluff,:shock: an irish clergy. Nah you don't want to hear that one.:lol:


Stan I am 49 
We went out for dinner and to the horse show


----------



## Country Woman

here is some pictures of the horse show


----------



## Country Woman

here are more pictures


----------



## With Grace

CW - sounds like the perfect birthday! What a thoughtful hubby.

Well, Kes is still off on her foot today, so no riding. But, not all of us were off the show circuit today. Both my boys went into leadline classes at a local show and both won blues (on my horse sitters mare). They are both so thrilled with themselves. I have two little horse lovers in my house...so they may look nothing like me, but thank God, they got my horse lovin genes.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Stan I am 49
> We went out for dinner and to the horse show


Only just old enough to get entry into this thread you started. Just a youngster. That applies to any one younger than me, and if by some stroke of luck you are older than me, then you qualify for wrinkly status:lol:

Trust you had a great evening and consumed all of those food groups that are reportedly bad for the over fourty and enjoyed the show.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan, I do not know how much Neem you have but I would melt some in a container, put a thick sponge in that and then let it set again and then wipe that all over the mare. She will stink and be greasy but it will stop the itching.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Stan, I do not know how much Neem you have but I would melt some in a container, put a thick sponge in that and then let it set again and then wipe that all over the mare. She will stink and be greasy but it will stop the itching.


 
Thanks for that I will get however much it takes. I have enough for a first cover. I don't care how she smells as long as I can give her some relief

Her skin has deteriated considerably over the past two days which has caused me to get to the point of pulling my hair out No mean feat considering there is very little hair on my dome, and to try and closely analise the situation. Here is my take on Stella.

When I first brought her no issues and good nature.
Soon she became hard to handle spooking bolting I think we all have experienced it treated with magnesium and a very fast up skilling of my riding ability and teaching Stella her safe place.

Next problem she caught some form of equine flue and was left alone for three months. After that she developed the skin issue for the first time last xmas after getting a bad bout of ticks. Months of treatment and along comes winter the skin clears up. She was moved to a friends farm the same as last year and the same time a ticki collar put on her and within a few days skin problems again. Brought her home and now trying to treat her again.

I dont think this horse likes me, my jokes are not working, so here is what I think is going wrong.

Assuming the horse was healthy and did not have a skin problem when I brought her, and no infection has been identified by the biopsy that leaves inviroment.

I use think she had not bounced back from the flue, her immune system was down and she has been exposed to an over dose of myco-toxins which can and do fit the symptums I have noticed over the past year from last xmas. Discharge now and again from her snout, mood changes not fixable with magnesium, and the skin issue. low PH of the ground at my place and friends. Exposure to to much grass and sugar and hay the same as last year.

if her immune system is shot not much of a future.

Feel like i'm grabbing at straws.

To tired to correct the spelling.

Cheers all


----------



## Country Woman

you are too funny Stan lol
Grace I had a very good time 
but I had a hard time getting in to the bleachers


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> I use think she had not bounced back from the flue, her immune system was down and she has been exposed to an over dose of myco-toxins which can and do fit the symptums I have noticed over the past year from last xmas. Discharge now and again from her snout, mood changes not fixable with magnesium, and the skin issue. low PH of the ground at my place and friends. Exposure to to much grass and sugar and hay the same as last year.
> 
> if her immune system is shot not much of a future.
> 
> Feel like i'm grabbing at straws.
> 
> To tired to correct the spelling.
> 
> Cheers all


I am sure you are correct with her immune system but I would not give up hope with it yet.

Can you check as the whether or not your customs will allow a herbal package through customs? 
I will send you some NAF D-tox which is my miracle cure for all ails. 

This is the list of ingredients

Ingredients:
Grape pulp, Vit. C, Zinc/Copper amino acid chelate, Manganese amino acid chelate, Multiple source citrus bioflavonoids, Beta-Carotene, Alpha-Lipoic acid, Curcuma longa, Glycyrrhiza glabra, Pantothenic acid, Vitamin and Mineral Premix, Aromatic Herbs.

When Nick, the vet first brought it out I had a young horse that was suffering from a viral infection. This had been on going for two years. In the end he was more or less bald, and also suffering fro Cauda Equina, which is when the immune system turns on the nerve endings and cause paralysis. He was tested positive for this and at that time there was no hope for him.
Nick sent me the D-tox and also Equimune and we started him on that. Within 24 hours he was brighter in himself, he went on to make a good recovery. The effects of the CE caused him to always drag his back feet but he went on to be a useful hunt horse. 

If you can purchase the D-tox from NAF out there then there will be no problem getting it through customs. I know they sell it in Australia, not sure about NZ. I get it trade price so it is only the postage which, if it is like USA works out cheaper than buying it there.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Spent the day at the breed show, had some friends showing so went to cheer them on. Was a beautiful day, very nice show, gorgeous Morgans. Sad that Kes wasn't there to show too, but just being there was good for me. Also, and here's my big news I haven't been able to tell until now, the show barn that we are moving to was there. I got to see our new trainer in action, and she's wonderful. Really supportive to the riders, a good coach, and all around a nice person. 

The barn that we're moving to is further away, and we'll be in a pretty structured training/ lesson program. I won't see her everyday, but I do know she'll be in a great place, well cared for, and next to our friend's Morgans, who she already knows. We're going for our dressage training so that we'll be ready to show dressage at the rated shows next year, as well as be competitive in our hunter pleasure classes next year. 

BIG changes for us, I'm going to go through withdrawals, and quite an adjustment period. But I know this barn is going to get us to my goals, and I know she will get exceptional care when I'm not around.


----------



## Country Woman

Awesome news Grace 
look forward to hearing more


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> I am sure you are correct with her immune system but I would not give up hope with it yet.
> 
> Can you check as the whether or not your customs will allow a herbal package through customs?
> I will send you some NAF D-tox which is my miracle cure for all ails.
> 
> This is the list of ingredients
> 
> Ingredients:
> Grape pulp, Vit. C, Zinc/Copper amino acid chelate, Manganese amino acid chelate, Multiple source citrus bioflavonoids, Beta-Carotene, Alpha-Lipoic acid, Curcuma longa, Glycyrrhiza glabra, Pantothenic acid, Vitamin and Mineral Premix, Aromatic Herbs.
> 
> When Nick, the vet first brought it out I had a young horse that was suffering from a viral infection. This had been on going for two years. In the end he was more or less bald, and also suffering fro Cauda Equina, which is when the immune system turns on the nerve endings and cause paralysis. He was tested positive for this and at that time there was no hope for him.
> Nick sent me the D-tox and also Equimune and we started him on that. Within 24 hours he was brighter in himself, he went on to make a good recovery. The effects of the CE caused him to always drag his back feet but he went on to be a useful hunt horse.
> 
> If you can purchase the D-tox from NAF out there then there will be no problem getting it through customs. I know they sell it in Australia, not sure about NZ. I get it trade price so it is only the postage which, if it is like USA works out cheaper than buying it there.


Thanks for that I can get NAF D-tox here but it is over the moon cost wise and I have to wait 4-6 weeks so held back on ordering it. I have found a product recommended that is readly available and have put both horses on it. Boy their poo stinks so it has done something.

Stella has rubbed her shoulders raw in places and she does not like being touched but I managed to get the neem oil on her today. Her shoulders and chest. She is now standing in the paddock with a p---ed off look on her face My moneys on she got a taste of it. It is thick, I hope I have not over done it. She did not want to know me after the cold shower and now if she has tasted the stuff I won't get near her for a week.

I have contacted a company in NZ that has a number of products for mood, detox and mineral supplements and are waiting for a responce from them.

I think over all I have to look at ballancing all her systems. I have also been told if it is myco toxins it will take some time to get right. 

Another thought is her immune system may have become over sensitive. But I don't want to go there at this time.

I have to work for the next 4 days so wont be able to put in the time required. Start in the dark and finish in the dark and can't get away with chucking a sickie for the week. so it will be a trying week. I am also taking her off the grass and putting her in the Jenny Craig paddock she will be living mostly on high fibre, low cal and very little sugar and supplements.

There is a silver lining. No Ticks on Stella and the insects seem to be leaving her alone. That stuff does put off every thing, even she who must has taken to going out. Might as well go and sit with the horse at least we smell the same. 

As her skin is now so sensitive, no riding at all, not even bare back. Guess what folks I am now taking the bigest dog you have ever seen for its evening strolls And I am also taking a large dogy poop bag. In NZ we call it a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Country Woman

good luck Stan


----------



## With Grace

Aw Stan Im so sorry for you and Stella. Sounds frustrating. I have no advice, as I have yet to deal with skin issues (give me another month or two though, Im sure thats next). But, I do sympathize with you. Not knowing what is causing the problem is sometimes worse that the problem itself! I hope you find the cause soon!


----------



## Newfie

Hi all.Hope evryone is well.I have a youtube channel [newfiesherry] where I post vids with me and my horses.Mostly just fun stuff.I am not a professional or anything like that.Just me having fun with my boys,doing my own thing and enjoying their company.


----------



## dee

Stan - here is one possible scenario for Stella - and I speak from bitter experience:

The tick "collar" you used on her started an allergic reaction - the hair fell out around her face and head. You removed the "collar" expecting the reaction to stop and begin to heal. Sometimes it doesn't work that way - especially if a horse has a compromised immune system. The allergic reaction may have continued, as the chemicals in the "collar" were absorbed by her system - this is how the whole body tick protection works. Therefore, until all of the offending chemical leaves her system, the allergic reaction will continue, and may even get worse as more and more of the skin becomes itchy and inflamed.

Now - add to that (this is what set my mind off). You said something about her rug was made in China. Some of the dyes that are used in Chinese manufactured goods have some of the same chemicals that may be upsetting Stella's system. This might help explain why the skin is so irritated and inflamed around her shoulders and her armpits.

Allergic reactions can be a PITA to deal with. I had one horse that was actually allergic to the sun. He was a great horse, but would break out in hives as soon as the days became long enough for the sun to set off a reaction. The hives were barely detectible - even the vet had a hard time finding them. They were itchy, causing my horse to rub himself raw - which at one point caused a skin infection to set in. Daily baths with antibacterial soap were in order, along with oral antibiotics. I'm sure the soap stung on the raw areas, but the poor horse was a trooper, thought he couldn't seem to help dancing around a little when I would gently scrub the particularly raw areas. If he hadn't been such a nice guy, I would really have been in trouble.

Now for the kicker - when he was having a "breakout," anything thing that rubbed his skin would cause a new nasty patch. We couldn't use a halter (is that what you call a collar?) on him, or a fly sheet - absolutely nothing that would rub on the skin. Hubby made a halter for him out of a soft cotton lead rope - and we would only put it on long enough to give him his daily bath, then take it off.

I can sympathize with what you are going through with Stella. If we didn't love our horses so much, we would just sell them down the road to let someone else deal with them. It would be so much easier...but...we do love them, so we have to help them though it, don't we!


----------



## jaydee

*Stella*

*Stan *Its so awful when someone like you puts so much love and ewffort into their horse and you feel like all you get is a big kick in the rear
Since you mention ticks so much I wonder if you get Lymes over there as we do here and if you have ever had her tested for it? It can give all sorts of odd behavioural symptoms as well as general physical ones that manifest in all sorts of ways.
Horses with sugar/insulin problems are more likely to hang onto their coats than shed them, You would also see the tell tale cresty neck and abnormal fat deposits by now as well as high risk of laminitis.
I was interested to see *Dees* comment on sun sensitivity as it was something my husband suggested. He can remember one dairy cow in a whole herd that was badly affected after eating some plant that gave her an extreme photo sensitivity reaction - she was in an awful mess but recovered. The plants he said to beware of are St Johns Wort (worst one) ragwort because of the liver damage it causes, arsike clover & some horses can have a reaction to alfalfa.
I still think you should get the vet back out and blood test her. Sometimes a course of steroids will settle the immune system back down (though they are a laminitis risk in some horses) - or some other sort of anti-histamine. 
Stopping the itching is good but it isn't curing the cause
Do you get a lot of blackfly or midges there at this time of year? A lot of horses suffer a severe sweet itch reaction from them that can affect the whole body.
Also a high burden of micro' filarea one of the many worm parasites can migrate through the skin to cause severe inflammation and irritation


----------



## Cacowgirl

Poor Stella! & Stan, too, of course-skin problems are a real headache. My gelding is getting sensitive to the flies here & has a spot under his neck, a couple on his belly & some sores on his pasterns.. We have little flies that like to sit on the back /wither area. These are new to me, but they don't seem to do anything. 
Had a nice ride Sat-went to check out road damage in the area-we had some very high-running washes, but the main roads held up or have already been repaired.

Can you believe we are almost to the ninth month of the year? The time has just flown by!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan*, as a matter of interest, how much would NAF D-tox cost you without postage?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: My miracle is flax seeds. I feed them whole, raw and unsoaked. 
I am so sorry Stella is suffering.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan*, as a matter of interest, how much would NAF D-tox cost you without postage?


 
500 mil around $76 NZD New Zealand supplier

I looked at 1.5 kilo from England and the cost was around $150 NZD then the freight by UPS was, sit down for this one, $300 NZD I am not fooling.


----------



## Foxhunter

That is riddiculous!

I can send you 1.5 Kg and the cost is NZ$83 4-6 day delivery. UPS, the most costly is DHL -$150.

Someone made a mistake along the line.

Not sure of the price of D-tox but as I said I get it trade but it is way less than the retail and you can have it as a gift - might be some strings attached who knows!


----------



## Stan

dee said:


> Stan - here is one possible scenario for Stella - and I speak from bitter experience:
> 
> The tick "collar" you used on her started an allergic reaction - the hair fell out around her face and head. You removed the "collar" expecting the reaction to stop and begin to heal. Sometimes it doesn't work that way - especially if a horse has a compromised immune system. The allergic reaction may have continued, as the chemicals in the "collar" were absorbed by her system - this is how the whole body tick protection works. Therefore, until all of the offending chemical leaves her system, the allergic reaction will continue, and may even get worse as more and more of the skin becomes itchy and inflamed.
> 
> Now - add to that (this is what set my mind off). You said something about her rug was made in China. Some of the dyes that are used in Chinese manufactured goods have some of the same chemicals that may be upsetting Stella's system. This might help explain why the skin is so irritated and inflamed around her shoulders and her armpits.
> 
> Allergic reactions can be a PITA to deal with. I had one horse that was actually allergic to the sun. He was a great horse, but would break out in hives as soon as the days became long enough for the sun to set off a reaction. The hives were barely detectible - even the vet had a hard time finding them. They were itchy, causing my horse to rub himself raw - which at one point caused a skin infection to set in. Daily baths with antibacterial soap were in order, along with oral antibiotics. I'm sure the soap stung on the raw areas, but the poor horse was a trooper, thought he couldn't seem to help dancing around a little when I would gently scrub the particularly raw areas. If he hadn't been such a nice guy, I would really have been in trouble.
> 
> Now for the kicker - when he was having a "breakout," anything thing that rubbed his skin would cause a new nasty patch. We couldn't use a halter (is that what you call a collar?) on him, or a fly sheet - absolutely nothing that would rub on the skin. Hubby made a halter for him out of a soft cotton lead rope - and we would only put it on long enough to give him his daily bath, then take it off.
> 
> I can sympathize with what you are going through with Stella. If we didn't love our horses so much, we would just sell them down the road to let someone else deal with them. It would be so much easier...but...we do love them, so we have to help them though it, don't we!


Thanks Dee. I did expect the tick collar to have some ongoing effect and that is as you mentioned it is how they work. The Chinese made cover, Yes we have had clothing which tested high in damaging chemicals and a TV programme on the issue advising several washes before using. I buy my shirts from Sheplers and generally get US made but now and again they are made in China.:-x

No cover on her now she has to brave the cold. I noticed tonight (left work early) she had rubbed one of her shoulders even with the neem oil so the itch is still there.

She goes to rub her face on the water trough, I still have some control when I growl she stops, well untill my back is turned.

I have been going over a site that goes into the grasses in NZ and the issues caused by myco toxins. It is very interesting and a number of symptoms have been displayed. So As I said earlier not much hair for me to pull out.

The tick collar is a common denominator as she had one last year same brand and before the first collar I used tick tags. One in her tail and one in her main. Problem first appeared on her rump and neck then worsened over time. Again the comon thing was the collar.

However I have gone back to the start when she had the flue and assume she never fully recovered and that was most likely the beginning. My good intentions with tick control, and the increasing likely hood of myco toxins. Its a mine field

As well my land and the PH level we do get mushrooms that is a sign the PH is low which helps myco toxins etc. So a few tones of lime to go on.

I need to stop rambling. So to every one who has helped with experence and possable cause and options to try Thankyou all. It may appear my mind is made up but it is not, all options are being considered and tried and that includes back to the vet.

Stella is settled a little I notice she was checking my breath for longer than usual. Must be the garlic :lol::lol::lol:

And she who must be obeyed went on a cattle drive today:evil:

As mormal spelling mistakes are my property and I take a dim view of any one stealing them


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> That is riddiculous!
> 
> I can send you 1.5 Kg and the cost is NZ$83 4-6 day delivery. UPS, the most costly is DHL -$150.
> 
> Someone made a mistake along the line.
> 
> Not sure of the price of D-tox but as I said I get it trade but it is way less than the retail and you can have it as a gift - might be some strings attached who knows!


I have not had much luck with communication via the personal message system I most likely push the wrong buttons.

Could you drop me a private message and leave your email address.

And I mannaged to swipe a carrot from some poor member:lol::lol:


----------



## jaydee

*NAF D Tox*



Stan said:


> I have not had much luck with communication via the personal message system I most likely push the wrong buttons.
> 
> Could you drop me a private message and leave your email address.
> 
> And I mannaged to swipe a carrot from some poor member:lol::lol:


 It was probably mine - the carrot - I can't seem to hang on to the things. A bit like money really. Where the hell does it go

I know NAF are moving into the US but nothing came up here on this product when I searched but this company claims to ship worldwide so might be worth looking into if you end up buying on a regular basis
NAF D-Tox - Fast Worldwide Delivery!


----------



## jaydee

*fungal diseases in horses*

*Stan* - Not sure if there is anything worthwhile in this - 
Equine Chronicle » Fungal Skin Diseases in Horses


----------



## EmmJayCee

Stan: I am so sorry for what you're going through with your beautiful girl. Sometimes I wonder if when we've exhausted all avenues if we just need to step back and see if they can recover with just time. I've never had the experience with horses, but my my youngest had a horrible allergic reaction once. We're still not sure what triggered it, the pediatrician and er doc said it could have been viral. Almost makes you wonder if horses can get something like that too.

Jaydee: I think it was my carrot.  I'm still not sure what they're for.

Hoping to get a short ride in today if the weather holds. We've got the hurricane (Isaac) moving into the gulf and it's a heavy, moist air out there this morning. Everyone in that area stay safe!!


----------



## With Grace

Stan - along the lines of going back to basics...do you have MTG in NZ? Maybe you've already given it a try, but it does work amazingly well on Kes when she's rubbing her tail out, and I recently put it on her haunches when I noticed they were getting super flaky, stopped the dry skin immediately and no more itching. Yes, she will smell like rotten bacon, I use rubber gloves to apply it so that I don't attract wild dogs after application


----------



## jaydee

*tail rubbing*



With Grace said:


> Stan - along the lines of going back to basics...do you have MTG in NZ? Maybe you've already given it a try, but it does work amazingly well on Kes when she's rubbing her tail out, and I recently put it on her haunches when I noticed they were getting super flaky, stopped the dry skin immediately and no more itching. Yes, she will smell like rotten bacon, I use rubber gloves to apply it so that I don't attract wild dogs after application


 Grace I have a very funny vision of you racing across the landscape with a pack of multi breed dogs after you.
Hope Kes is doing OK
I will look that stuff up as we've had some toilet brush look tails recently!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I hope Stella feels better soon


----------



## Chance59

*My new li'l Pardner!*

Hello everyone! I've been plenty busy the last week, watching grandchildren while the newest little one was born. This is Molley Elizabeth, my 5th grand daughter, and as you can tell by her outfit, she is going to be my future little cowgirl! Yes, she has 3 older sisters, and a brother, and also cousins, but she is the first one who will grow up with her Nana's horse(s)! 
She is a sweetie, very calm, and contented, and I have spent at least part of every day with her since she was born on the 24th! Can't wait until the first time I have her in a saddle!


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats Chance!!!!! She is beautiful


----------



## With Grace

Congrats Chance! She's adorable!!


----------



## Chance59

*And this is Suzie....*

This is Suzie. I call her Suzie Q. She is my lesson horse, that I have been riding since April. Because we(riding instructor, Josh, and I) have been having such a hard time finding a horse for me for some reason, he asked me if I wanted to lease her month by month, until I find my own. Of course, I am thrilled, even though I go into this knowing he will never sell her, she is a sweetie, loves me, and keeps me on my toes- er, stirrups, I mean! :wink:
I have been spending as many mornings as I can at the barn, mucking out stalls, playing with babies, and new horses, and enjoying Suzie every minute I can. I will be starting the lease hopefully mid-September, then will, I imagine, be spending every minute I can there!


----------



## Ladytrails

Chance, this is a great update! Gorgeous little granddaughter! Wonderful mare! Never say never - he might decide that the sweet mare needs to be with a busy grandmother and sell her to you after all! Sometimes things work out that way (I got my mare that way....substitute 'daughter' for 'granddaughter' in the equation!)


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a sweet baby! Congrats on being able to lease your lesson horse also. With these 2 gals in your life-you will have your hands full! In such a wonderful way.


----------



## jaydee

*Herding cats for all you cowboys*

My husband found this and I have to post the link - its so funny.
Now I need another coffee to wake me up - still on the early mornings
Haven't mentioned yet that my husband has finally bought himself a new horse so all chaos here as it settles in. He had to rehome his TB when we moved to the US as the shipping people would not take him as he is a windsucker/cribber and prone to colic from trapped gas in his stomach if he was in a situation where he was bored or stressed for long periods. He's been riding my little ID and loves her but she has tendon troubles and never really his sort of ride. I will post some pics when we take some


----------



## Horsnaround64

Beautiful granddaughter and horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Chance59 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been plenty busy the last week, watching grandchildren while the newest little one was born. This is Molley Elizabeth, my 5th grand daughter, and as you can tell by her outfit, she is going to be my future little cowgirl! Yes, she has 3 older sisters, and a brother, and also cousins, but she is the first one who will grow up with her Nana's horse(s)!
> She is a sweetie, very calm, and contented, and I have spent at least part of every day with her since she was born on the 24th! Can't wait until the first time I have her in a saddle!


congratulations your grandchild is very beautiful


----------



## EmmJayCee

Chance: your new little cowgirl, and your horse are just beautiful. Congratulations!!

Jaydee: as a mother of 5 boys, I often feel like I'm herding cats. 

Found a beautiful poem and wanted to share:

"People are often unreasonable, illogical and self-centered; Forgive them anyway.

If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives; Be kind anyway.

If you are successful, you will win some false friends and some true enemies; Succeed anyway.

If you are honest and frank, people may cheat you; Be honest and frank anyway. 

What you spend years bulding, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway.

The good you do today, people will often forget tomorrow; Do good anyway.

Give the world the best you have and it may never be enough; Give the world the best you've got anyway.

You see, in the final analysis it is between you and God; It was never between you and them anyway."----Mother Teresa

I just loved this, do the best you can, do it because you know within yourself it's right, wether it's with your spouse, children, friends, family, co-workers, and yes, even your horses. The wonderful, terrible thing about being human is that it's all up to us. Hope everyone has a great day, and Stan--hoping you see a marked improvement in Stella, she's a beaut.


----------



## Country Woman

EmmJayCee said:


> Chance: your new little cowgirl, and your horse are just beautiful. Congratulations!!
> 
> Jaydee: as a mother of 5 boys, I often feel like I'm herding cats.
> 
> Found a beautiful poem and wanted to share:
> 
> "People are often unreasonable, illogical and self-centered; Forgive them anyway.
> 
> If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives; Be kind anyway.
> 
> If you are successful, you will win some false friends and some true enemies; Succeed anyway.
> 
> If you are honest and frank, people may cheat you; Be honest and frank anyway.
> 
> What you spend years bulding, someone could destroy overnight; Build anyway.
> 
> The good you do today, people will often forget tomorrow; Do good anyway.
> 
> Give the world the best you have and it may never be enough; Give the world the best you've got anyway.
> 
> You see, in the final analysis it is between you and God; It was never between you and them anyway."----Mother Teresa
> 
> I just loved this, do the best you can, do it because you know within yourself it's right, wether it's with your spouse, children, friends, family, co-workers, and yes, even your horses. The wonderful, terrible thing about being human is that it's all up to us. Hope everyone has a great day, and Stan--hoping you see a marked improvement in Stella, she's a beaut.


Very good poem I wish more people would follow this


----------



## Country Woman

Hi no news on the riding lessons yet 
But I feel this is the right place for me to be


----------



## Cacowgirl

We are finally getting a little break in the weather-the house now gets into the 70's overnight. Hubby is going camping overnight tomorrow, & I have an invasion of ants to clean up-icky little ******s! 

Stan-feel so bad for you & Stella-itchy skin is hard to deal with. I wonder if you could powder (blenderize) some oatmeal, then soak it & sponge that on her? At least on her face/neck area? My gelding has some bumps/welts on him-that just started yesterday, so I know how frustrating this can be!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Chance, your granddaughter is adorable.

Stan, hope Stella is doing better.

What a crazy week. Work has been very difficult...the people have been unusally difficult and I jokingly asked someone today if it was a full moon and I was told that tomorrow is actually a very rare full blue moon. Working in a school system, I have discovered that there is a connection between behavior and lunar cycles!

My corgi, Wyatt, is almost completely recovered. He is still on meds but is back to his normal self and no more blood in his urine. Yay!

I have decided to enter my very first judged trail ride on Sept. 15th. The bad part is that I will be on vacation in Mrytle Beach Sept. 8-14 and the trail ride is early in the morning on the 15th. Luckily, Izzy seems to do fine when she hasn't been ridden in a while. We'll find out if that holds true on the 15th. It will be an adventure. I haven't trailered her since I bought her in February. My trainer is taking her horse, who is pastured with Izzy, so I thnk she will be fine since they will be traveling together. She is, afterall, a retired polo pony. She shouldn't 
have any trailering issues.

We are having an open house at the barn on Saturday to honor military members and their families. I plan on doing some demos with Izzy...pretty much just riding around the farm and answering any questions anyone may have. My friend owns a mule that she rides everywhere. She is going to be carrying the American Flag during the national anthem at a local rodeo next week and is coming to the open house to make sure her mule can handle doing that in a strange arena. She is going to stick around and ride some trails with me afterwards. Looking forward to it.

So glad it is a three day weekend for us in the US. I need it bad!!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Good luck Corgi with your trails competition, sounds like a blast!
CW - I am hoping you ride soon! I myself havent ridden since the 6th...it's killing me not to ride, so I know how you feel!
Stan - any update on Stella?
Cacowgirl - so awesome you are finally getting some relief with the weather.

Well, had Kes's show shoes removed today, just has her normal shoes back on. I'm hoping the weighted toes on the shoes were aggravating her foot problem, and we'll see some improvement now. Let her out to turnout today, then left her with her run door open so she can move and stretch. She's been on stall rest since the 6th, with just a 15 minutes walk/trot lunge each day. She's been stocking up and I don't like that, and I noticed stall sores on her as well. She needs to get back to work! I may have to bite the bullet and get her legs xrayed. Hubby is going to throw a fit, I've spent over 2K in vet bills since April!

Still on track to move Sept 15th. I'm so sad to leave my friends, and my trainer. They have all become so important to me. But, I am so very excited to get her into training, and me as well. I really like the show barn we're moving to, it's going to be a great place to grow.

Hope all the US folks have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend!!


----------



## Hunter65

Well we had a different vet out today to check all the ponies teeth etc.

Apparently according to him he can guarantee that Hunter is 5 or 6 years old.
When I first adopted him 3 years ago I was told he was 18 months old. Then last August when I had his teeth checked the vet told me he was not even 4 yet. So we have been thinking he was four in April. 

I don't know who to believe but BO said he showed her Hunters teeth and her just turned 4 year old and Hunter has teeth her horse doesn't have.


----------



## corgi

Hunter65 said:


> Well we had a different vet out today to check all the ponies teeth etc.
> 
> Apparently according to him he can guarantee that Hunter is 5 or 6 years old.
> When I first adopted him 3 years ago I was told he was 18 months old. Then last August when I had his teeth checked the vet told me he was not even 4 yet. So we have been thinking he was four in April.
> 
> I don't know who to believe but BO said he showed her Hunters teeth and her just turned 4 year old and Hunter has teeth her horse doesn't have.


I am going through the same thing! The vet I used for the PPE told me Izzy was 13-15 years old when he looked at her teeth.

After I bought her, the barn vet floated her teeth and told me she was 23 or 24. 

I contacted the first vet and he stands by his guess of 13-15.

I don't know who to believe so I split the difference and say she is 18! She sure doesn't act 24.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hunter looks around five or six to me...
Corgi" I hope you take some pictures of you and Izzy during your demo! 
Sounds like fun.
Caco" enjoy the great weather.

We are....here is my little girl Sasha on her second trail ride today.


----------



## corgi

Beautiful Susan!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Beautiful Susan

Tell me does this look like a three year old?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I think when they are malnourished, they look younger, here is Sasha last June when we got her..


----------



## Hunter65

Ya I guess so, he grew like 2 hands after I got him. Maybe that just the malnourished thing too. Vet figures he is part welsh (which we figured).


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan - along the lines of going back to basics...do you have MTG in NZ? Maybe you've already given it a try, but it does work amazingly well on Kes when she's rubbing her tail out, and I recently put it on her haunches when I noticed they were getting super flaky, stopped the dry skin immediately and no more itching. Yes, she will smell like rotten bacon, I use rubber gloves to apply it so that I don't attract wild dogs after application


What is MTG ? The way Stella is going at present the area around her girth has worsened. Looks like I may have to learn to ride bare back but at least the spot my butt will be on is O/K. This horse is lucky I like her. I could by a Rolls Royce with what she is costing or a new saddle for Roslyn, or padded clothing for me, soften the landings, and yes, I have referred to she who must be obeyed by her name:shock:


----------



## maisie

Stan - I'm so sorry about Stella's skin problems. I think your idea of analyzing the nutrient contend of your hay and grass is a great idea. My instinct is to suggest that you stick to one approach until you're sure it isn't working. Is there a university equine hospital or anything in NZ where you could submit skin samples for analysis? Or is that too expensive? It sounds like an environmental thing to me, that was perhaps set off by the flea collar or a weakened immune system.

All I can think is that it must be aggravating the [email protected]!! out of you.

Finally, two rides this weekend! I've been through the meat grinder at work these past two weeks.

A good weekend to everyone.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, MTG is Shakley's M-T-G (Mane-Tail-Groom). It's a widely recognized treatment for itching, regrowth of hair on mane and tail that's been around for years here in the US. I have used it for years on manes and tails successfully but more recently tried it with my sensitive-skinned horse's skin condition and had mixed emotions about it. For one thing, it has a tendency to sting on open wounds - not good. On my sensitive skinned mare, it also made her break out when I got it on her hide, so I have to be really careful just to put it on the roots of her mane and tail (which seems to be fine). I hope this helps!


----------



## Foxhunter

Hunter65 said:


> Well we had a different vet out today to check all the ponies teeth etc.
> 
> Apparently according to him he can guarantee that Hunter is 5 or 6 years old.
> When I first adopted him 3 years ago I was told he was 18 months old. Then last August when I had his teeth checked the vet told me he was not even 4 yet. So we have been thinking he was four in April.
> 
> I don't know who to believe but BO said he showed her Hunters teeth and her just turned 4 year old and Hunter has teeth her horse doesn't have.


There is a big difference between a 4, 5 and 6 years old teeth!

At four the corner teeth are growing in They loose the milk teeth at around 4.5 years These corner teeth come into wear (reaching the level of the other teeth) at five years. At six years they get little hooks on the back of the top corner teeth these wear out at 7 and appear again at eight. 

The tables (the flat wearing part of the teeth are also different, and it is these that after the age of eight, can estimate an age.
http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Equine_2007-06pr.pdf


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Foxhunter
I am going to be looking at his teeth tomorrow when I go out.

The vet said he was definitely over 5 and under 7.


----------



## With Grace

Stan - This is MTG
Shapley's Original M-T-G - First Aid Supplies from SmartPak Equine

It really has worked well on Kes, who has uber sensitive skin and allergies. Also was thinking, do you have Vetricyn there? That seems to cure a lot of different skin issues and I have used it with success.
Vetericyn Wound Infection Care Vetericyn (Health Care - Wound Care)


----------



## Stan

Good morning all Its 8-10am Saturday the sun is shining, very little wind, the first day of spring, (though I don't feel any different) My job is getting to me, I think I have had enough of dealing with problem people. I have to fix fencing this morning then, when it gets warmer wash Stella and go over her with a fine tooth comb and the neem oil, now that has worked in keeping the no see ums from biting her. She has not had any sign of bites or ticks for the past couple of days but I have not been to close for that period so a surprise may be instore. 

Her attitude is still good, I arrived home last night to find her and Kate in the top paddock, which is no mean feat as the taranaki gate was closed. Upon inspection it had been opened at the catch end and only enough for a horse to get through. For those that don't know what a taranaki gate is, it is a five or six strands of wire held together with fence battens fixed at one end with some form of catch at the other and stretched tight across the opening. Stella has learnt to hook the bottom with her hoof, pull it out of the catch and the gate falls. Then to step through the wires and onto the feed I did not want her to have. 

Well Stella is being blamed for getting the gate open. Roslyn said Kate would not do such a thing, I responded with all the training she has given kate, and! watching Stella demonstrate how to open such a gate Kate has not grasped the concept of opening a taranaki gate, she must be thick. Then the fight started. But hey she is a quarter horse while Stella has got all her intellergence from her breeding. A little bit of clydesdale and any thing else that could get through the gate at the time her mother was eyeing up the boys or, perhaps she opend the gate or jumped the fence which is a popular term and pastime in this neck of the woods.

Back to the argument. Roslyn has taken humbridge at her horse, Kate, being referred to as of less smarts than Stella and is now going riding, knowing that I can not go. (now that hurts) But she will soon find I have swapped the irons off her fabtron saddle which were put on my tucker and have put them back onto her saddle.

Knowing my wife as I do every thing will be left to the last minute, A trait women suffer with, don't you think, and she will not have time to complain. 
An old addage I live by. It does not matter if you lose the fight just make sure you win the war. Marriage!! 

The NZ dictionary describes Marriage as: A battle man can not win. With that I will now go and watch her saddle Kate and offer advice on how to teach her to open Taranaki gates.:twisted: 

Then ill fix the fences and wash Stella.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

In 1986, Peter Davies was on holiday in Kenya after graduating from Northwestern University.

On a hike through the bush, he came across a young bull elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seemed distressed, so Peter approached it very carefully.

He got down on one knee and inspected the elephant’s foot and found a large piece of wood deeply embedded in it. As carefully an 
d as gently as he could, Peter worked the wood out with his hunting knife, after which the elephant gingerly put down its foot. The elephant turned to face the man, and with a rather curious look on its face, stared at him for several tense moments. Peter stood frozen, thinking of nothing else but being trampled. Eventually the elephant trumpeted loudly, turned, and walked away. Peter never forgot that elephant or the events of that day.

Twenty years later, Peter was walking through the Chicago Zoo with his teenaged son. As they approached the elephant enclosure, one of the creatures turned and walked over to near where Peter and his son Cameron were standing. The large bull elephant stared at Peter, lifted its front foot off the ground, then put it down. The elephant did that several times then trumpeted loudly, all the while staring at the man.

Remembering the encounter in 1986, Peter couldn’t help wondering if this was the same elephant. Peter summoned up his courage, climbed over the railing and made his way into the enclosure. He walked right up to the elephant and stared back in wonder. The elephant trumpeted again, wrapped its trunk around one of Peter legs and slammed him against the railing, killing him instantly.



 

Probably wasn’t the same elephant.


----------



## Hunter65

The Lone Ranger and Tonto went camping in the desert. After they got their tent all set up, both men fell sound asleep. 

Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says, 'Kemo Sabe, look towards sky, what you see? ' 

'The Lone Ranger replies, 'I see millions of stars.'

'What that tell you?' asked Tonto. 

The Lone Ranger ponders for a minute then says, 'Astronomically speaking, it tells me there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Time wise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three in the morning. Theologically, the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, it seems we will have a beautiful day tomorrow.

What's it tell you, Tonto?' 




'You dumber than buffalo ****. It means someone stole the tent'


----------



## Ladytrails

Good news and bad news from today. Good news - Hurricane Isaac is bringing some desperately needed rain here to Missouri. We've had 1/2" of a soaking rain today, making about 2 1/2" in August....friends nearby have had 3" today alone. Also, neighbor who's a hay and cattle farmer said he had enough hay to hold back a few for my contingency plan. Hopefully we already ave enough but if the pastures don't rebound this fall or come up late next spring, I was worried that our supply might not be enough. He's a great neighbor. Last year when our friends in Texas and Oklahoma were suffering through their drought, I thought "next year it might be us" and it is. Missouri is apparently the hardest hit of all 50 states. . ..

Bad news - despite being on drought pasture and/or dry lot to the point that you can see his ribs, the famous Star the Stinker Pony has a mild touch of laminitis in his hooves. The farrier said today it's early stages, and he's milldly tender versus lame, so we're back to strict dry lot. Since we caught it early, apparently, my wonderful farrier says he should be fine. He's planning to come back in 4 weeks for a trim, and we'll keep on with that schedule until his hoof wall looks better. Star is the oddest little equine; he is thin everywhere but his rump, where he has fat pads. Even the farrier said he looks like a skinny pony and fat pony put together. We moved him to our arena which is mostly dry lot after a 1/4" rain we got last week, but apparently even a tiny bit of grass around the edges of the arena is too much. :-(


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Ladytrails - So happy for you that you finally have rain, but so sorry about the pony. The L word strikes fear in my heart, especially owning a Morgan whos a very easy keeper. I pray your pony will be ok!

So yesterday I mentioned that I had the show shoes pulled off Kes. Go out today and lunge, and NO LIMP. I kept watching for it, thought I saw it then the next stride not see it. I even closed my eyes to just listen to her cadence, in case I wasn't seeing it. Sounded very rhythmic, no heavy foot falls. I'm holding my breath right now, but dare I say we are in the clear on this? If so, I think I may move her to her new barn early, it sometimes seems tense at our current barn since I gave notice.


----------



## Ladytrails

Grace, thank you for your kind words. I'm very grateful to have a compassionate and skilled farrier, so I think the Stinker will be in good hands. We have the set-up, but he can't see any other horses from the dry lot; I had let him out to the bare pasture so he was over the fence from the 33 year old guy for social reasons. Oh, well...the sheep will have to be his 'buddies' now. We have 3 easy keepers besides the pony - basically anything under 30 years old is carrying a portly belly this summer, in spite of the drought - they're on sacrifice pastures and the short grass is full of sugar. Ironic as he!! . . . . 

Best of luck with the move....and the continued improvement in the lameness! I hope the trailering goes smoothly!


----------



## Stan

Well she did not get the wash as promised but part of the fence has been repaired so not a lost day.

Stella seems to have eased off on the scratching but as you can see her shoulders and girth area are a mess, then there is her face, neck, ears, and a bit on her rump. So tomorrow it is a scrub and neem oil a lot of brushing which will annoy her. She likes the tarty, rough and ready look.

The sheep that have been escaping and getting into the garden have eaten the mint. What they did not know is two of them are for the chop. Mint flavored roast lamb.

I have read the post of the others also having health issues with their horses and feel for you as it is a trying time for all of us dealing with horse health. Not to mention the storm lashing parts of the States. Hope you are all safe.

A foot note. She who must be obeyed did not enjoy her ride. it seems she who can do no wrong (Kate) played up, She bucked and strutted and did not please Roslyn. On the other hand Stella spent her time investigating my fencing tools. Not that I am showing off at all, but I don't feel so bad being left behind.

Cheers all
Token


----------



## Foxhunter

With Hunter's vet and her horse's teeth, and several other comments on not only this forum in general but also others, I admit to being amazed at just what people think their vets know. 

You see youngsters wanting to be 'equine' vets - there is no such thing! A person goes to learn to be a vet, this covers all aspects of animal health, specialisation only comes into play after qualifying and then specialising for several years.

At university they do have some lectures and tests on aspects of feeding, this covers all animals, small details like tooth rasping and ageing a horse by its teeth are little covered. 

Personally I have known at least two vets who have aged horses/ponies as four year old when they were only two. These were experienced vets in general practise. (At two a horse has all its front teeth in wear but they are milk teeth not permanents.)

I see many stating that if a horse is sore in its back or has tension anywhere then to get the vet out, this is not covered in their teachings to the extent of them understanding the workings of a horse.

I was chatting with my vet and he said that he reckoned that it took him three years in practise to know where a horse was lame. He knew it was lame, he knew which leg it was lame on but, to see by its action, where it was lame, took him all that time. 

I had a two year old that was lame behind. I thought it was in his stifle. The vet, who was a junior in a big equine practise, disagreed and said it was foot. To be fair the horse did have a small amount of pus in its foot. This was quickly released but he was still lame. The vet came back and dug deeper, nothing. Still lame and I was still insisting that it was stifle. 
I took him to the horspital to be X-rayed. The radiologist said that Kevin had told her to take pictures of his foot. I told her that I wanted pictures of his stifle. 
Poor girl was in a dilemma! Client wanting one thing and vet another. At that point Kevin arrived back. I insisted stifle pictures. Took those and the horse had a bone cyst - Kevin still insisted on foot pictures which I told him I was willing for him to take but I would not pay for them - and everything was clear.

It does not make me more clever than the vet but it does prove me a lot more experienced at assessing lamenesses. 

Now there are Equine masseurs, physiotherapists and chiropractors yet vets learn nothing about this side of the horse's well being. Many are against and the fact that there are laws stating that an alternative practitioner has to have the vet's permission to treat a horse tells me that they are frightened of their authority being undermined. My attitude is 'My horse, I get what is best for it' and have never yet asked permission for any chiropractor to treat my animals. 

We all need vets and when we find a good one, then hang onto them. They will make mistakes, there will be areas where they are out of their depth, many hate to admit this, but, it is like humans, you would not expect your GP to remove your appendix!


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan,* 
I think it is more like rain rash plus her shedding her winter coat Probably low immune resistance caused by the tick collar would make her more. susceptible.

Keep rubbing the neem into it. 

*Update on MUSH* 

The wound is still gross but it is definitely healing. There is now about 4" from the front that is just a scratch, the rest is slowly coming together. The hind end is going to take a long time but it will get there. 

Several people told me about Resolve Wound treatment so I enquired about it. I will say I am very impressed. The owner sent me several pictures that are not on the web and all are impressive. Anyway, needless to say, I am going to try it and it should be here next week. 
I will say that I am impressed with the Neem. It has certainly helped a great deal.

Busy, need to crack on. Didn't get a lot of sleep last night. About 10 miles away there is a big Steam Fair - the biggest in Europe, goes on for a week. Trouble is that all the travellers and Pikey's arrive from all over the country and nothing is safe from them. 
The dogs started last night and a PI light was on so I went to investigate - this was at 2 a.m. then again at 3.30 when there was someone about but I had left my door open and the dogs were kicking up a heck of a racket down in the barns. When I got there my GSD was trotting back from the field with a grin on her face and she never goes out there on her own. Some things had been moved in the barn and this morning I found a pair of bolt cutters by the lean to where we house the ATVs, mowers and a lot of other stuff. 

I do like it when a dog does what it is bred and trained for!


----------



## jaydee

Foxhunter said:


> With Hunter's vet and her horse's teeth, and several other comments on not only this forum in general but also others, I admit to being amazed at just what people think their vets know.
> 
> You see youngsters wanting to be 'equine' vets - there is no such thing! A person goes to learn to be a vet, this covers all aspects of animal health, specialisation only comes into play after qualifying and then specialising for several years.
> I dont know what its like in NZ but here in the US vets specialise in one aspect of veterinary work - we dont see the mixed practices that you have in the UK where young vets start out doing cats. dogs & anything else that comes in. This does give our Equine practices a lot more knowledge because they haven't had to waste time absorbing stuff they will never need
> I do agree they dont know everything though


----------



## dee

Stan - Foxhunter may be right about the rain rash (we call it rain rot here). It's a fungal infection that is common in horses that have lower immune systems. We had one pair of rescues that came to us in bad shape, and they both had it. 

There are a number of treatments for it - almost as many treatments as there are horse owners. What worked for my bunch was grinding up some vitamin A tablets and mixing it in with their feed. Since their winter feed is wet (has a lot of soaked beet pulp in it) it was not hard to hide the ground up tablets.

Vitamin A is present in nice green grass, but breaks down as the grass dries (as in hay). A shortage of vitamin A can lead to rain rot and other skin issues.

It's just something to think about...


----------



## jaydee

*Stan*

Some info and a pic - ringworm & rain rot

Controlling Horse Ringworm and Rain Rot Skin Diseases « Informed Farmers


----------



## Stan

Thanks All
External fungas was ruled out by the biopsy of a month ago hence the focus being on the immune system and reactions to substance. (large vet bill)

The skin issue is the same as last year but worse and coincides with the tick collar in both cases. Last year while treating her she was also wearing the collar. She did not fully recover untill the end of summer when the tick season had finished. But her muzzle was a little patchy around her nose.
Tick collar and tick tabs were the common denominator.

She had also demonstrated other symptoms such as thick yellow mucus and on one side now and again the soft flesh of her snout was swollen.
Her behaviour last year was very hard to handle super sensitive to movment, would shy at her own shaddow, bolt for no reason, then out of the blue she settled which was around the time her skin began to heal in earnest.

Rain scald and mud fever is the name we give to fungus caused by wet weather. Last year and the two previous we had droughts, that helped to rule out rain scald.

My money is still on an immune system reaction to the collar and myco toxins she has picked up from the ground and from feed. The common thing is the hay for the past two years was from the same scource. That is to be changed. My next lot of hay will be more specific and from a different supplier. Not rhye grase or clover. In NZ those two are known to have myco toxins which though harmless to bovines are harmfull to horses causing all manner of problems.

I will treat for Rain Scald which is relatively easy by using a weak bleach that will kill the fungas but I doubt it is ring worm.

My land was also effected by the drought by lack of decent feed and the weeds took over. That is also a consideration. Low PH equals fungas and low good microbes in the soil therefore feed with a low PH which inturn carries myco toxins. 

The biopsy was taken from her chest the area worst effected and came up negative However that is not to say a fungas is not present the lab could have missed it.

We do have vets that are horse specific and the one I use is a horse owner She is pleasent to look at as well. (Always a bonus) 

So folks I am taking on board every thing being sugested and will consider treatment for all posibilities. In the mean time I am giving her mycosorb for toxins, neem oil for ticks and no see ums. (very small flying biting things). Grooming and cold showers.

One of the reasons I am focused on reaction and myco toxins is an extensive study was done on the effect of myco toxins and feed on horses in NZ. The reason was our furtiliser is directed at fast grass growth to support the cattle, sheep and dairy industries. The kind of grass that results has to much sugar and myco toxins identified in rhye, clover and our local south africian import grass. Horses on the other hand seem to do better on land that does not support this kind of feed. Our own wild kaimanua horses live in an area that is quite arrid, dry grasses, and the such like, a bit like the American prairie. These horses are the picture of health.

So in parting for the day. Please folks I am not becoming one eyed but have to eliminate factors that may contribute. I can not, and will not sell Stella as some do when faced with a problem horse. I will find and eliminate the cause if I can.

Cheers all
Token

And she who must be obeyed is still not happy from yesterdays bumpy ride on she who can do no wrong. (Kate):-(


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-you are quite the detective on all things that could be affecting Stella. you have done a lot of research & gained much knowledge-thank you for sharing w/us-it's all about helping out when our furry friends are in distress. I so hope that one or more of these solutions will help her to overcome her "mothball" look.

have a community party to go to tomorrow afternoon. I have a pot of "baked beans" cooking in the crock-pot to take. Might make a dessert, too, as we are a bit cooler now & can get back to doing some baking.Hubby came home early form his camping trip-too much partying by the younger set.

Planning a ride for tomorrow morning-should be nice weather. 

With Grace-Glad to hear that Kes is doing better-could have been the extra weight of the shoes. Any progress on the trailer training?


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, a humble word of caution - if Stella's doing better, skin is healing, no new blemishes causing fresh itching - I would hold off on the bleach since you think this is an immune system issue underlying all. I used bleach to try to kill fungus/bacteria and ended up with a raging new infection on my horse 3 years ago. The vet said that the bacteria kind of keep each other in check; by killing off all the usual bacteria and normal fungus load, I allowed something called Pseudomonas aeruginosa (lives in the soil) to take hold. Usually horses are resistant to it, but in immune system cases (as mine was) the P. aeruginosa took hold and nothing except IV drugs (IV drugs!!!) would kill it. 

So, if she's even a bit better, you might think about holding off on the bleach....If you've already done the mild bleach bathing, keep a close eye on the spread of her skin problems, new itching, etc. In my case, we had to get a new vet visit with a dermatology consult and skin biopsies and 3-4 days growing of the bacteria to identify it and determine what antibiotics to use, as the scrapings for fungus showed nothing....in other words, a whole different problem than we started with and one that cost about $1500 US to clear up.


----------



## Foxhunter

*Stan* I agree with no bleach at all - use good old vinegar instead. It will kill ringworm (not that I think this is what she has) quicker than anything else and is safe to use.

It does seem internal. I have just found a tub of D-tox (2.5 kg) so will do my best to get it sent on Monday or Tuesday.

As a matter of interest are organophosphates used in the tick collar? They can be lethal and I will not use them on any of my animals.

A word of warning to you about fertilising, to high a nitrogen content can cause bone damage in the horse. If it is heavy on the land and in the hay it can cause bone degeneration.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, a humble word of caution - if Stella's doing better, skin is healing, no new blemishes causing fresh itching - I would hold off on the bleach since you think this is an immune system issue underlying all. I used bleach to try to kill fungus/bacteria and ended up with a raging new infection on my horse 3 years ago. The vet said that the bacteria kind of keep each other in check; by killing off all the usual bacteria and normal fungus load, I allowed something called Pseudomonas aeruginosa (lives in the soil) to take hold. Usually horses are resistant to it, but in immune system cases (as mine was) the P. aeruginosa took hold and nothing except IV drugs (IV drugs!!!) would kill it.
> 
> So, if she's even a bit better, you might think about holding off on the bleach....If you've already done the mild bleach bathing, keep a close eye on the spread of her skin problems, new itching, etc. In my case, we had to get a new vet visit with a dermatology consult and skin biopsies and 3-4 days growing of the bacteria to identify it and determine what antibiotics to use, as the scrapings for fungus showed nothing....in other words, a whole different problem than we started with and one that cost about $1500 US to clear up.


Ill hold back on the bleach as she has worsened, there are more bare areas beginning to show yet her attitude is good and so is her appertite. She has gained a little weght around the middle. I was completing some fence repairs this morning and she was investigating the tools. Head down at my level, I was on the ground, and she was touching every thing. Very calm even when I started to nail within inches of her head. Now that is not my normal Stella. No hair, bald spots increasing, and a good attitude. I have very little hair, grey, and attitude when I miss the nail and hit a finger.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

With Grace, so happy that Kes wasn't off this morning. When I first bought Izzy, we went through a bout of unxplained lameness for about a month and it was so frustrating.

Today was the demo day for Horses for Heroes at the farm. Not one person showed up. It was raining in the morning but it cleared up. We had lots of people doing demos but no one else showed up.

We still had fun. I just wish I had known that the local newspaper would be there with a photographer. Since it was rainy, I didn't bother with my hair and I wore an old tee shirt. The photographer took lots of pictures and asked me how to spell my name. I will be mortified if a picture end up in the paper tomorrow. That is when the story is supposed to run.

My friend brought her mule and carried the American Flag. Izzy didn't know what to make of her mule. Izzy wasn't very nice to her. She was all "jiggy" and prancy and kept pinning her ears and giving the mule the meanest looks.

We took them out on the trail afterwards and Izzy was fine following her and settled done nicely. 

I did some more cantering in the arena today....becoming very comfortable with that. My new goal is to canter bareback before Xmas. Izzy's canter is so smooth and controlled, i think I can do it. I did it without stirrups...need to take it one step further.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *Stan* I agree with no bleach at all - use good old vinegar instead. It will kill ringworm (not that I think this is what she has) quicker than anything else and is safe to use.
> 
> It does seem internal. I have just found a tub of D-tox (2.5 kg) so will do my best to get it sent on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> As a matter of interest are organophosphates used in the tick collar? They can be lethal and I will not use them on any of my animals.
> 
> A word of warning to you about fertilising, to high a nitrogen content can cause bone damage in the horse. If it is heavy on the land and in the hay it can cause bone degeneration.


Thanks for that. I went over her this morning and it has worsened but mostly contained to her neck and shoulders. 

Have you seen the breed of cat that has no hair. Imagine a horse like that but hell i'm almost a skin head so I should not complain How would I feel if Stella had an attitude towards me because my hair had gone.

No the land is not over done with nitrogen and the firt will be mostly lime with magnesium mixed in. My aim is to up the PH to 6.8 That is the level all minerals are released and also around 6-8 to 7 gets the fungus under control. There has been nitrogen put on recently but it is not retained for long term. Our soil is sandy being coastal and the run off is very quick. Good thing about our soil no mud.

I am getting a little concerned I'm not really sure how to explain a bald horse, even worse one that has hair on the rear half and bald on the front What a spectical:lol:

I did respond to your email.

Cheers


----------



## EmmJayCee

Stan: enjoy your jokes so much, and she who does no wrong, and she who must be obeyed sound like they keep you on your toes. That'll keep you humble and build your character as my mother says.  Crossing my fingers and toes for your Stella. 

Here's a funny response from a child on a Bible study question:

1) Who were the Apostles?
Answer: The Disciples of Christ

2) What were the Epistles?
Answer: The wives of the Apostles

hahahhaha!! I heard this one morning on my way to work and got so tickled. Everyone have a great day and those of us here in the USA, enjoy your Labor Day.


----------



## jaydee

*skin allergy*

*Stan*
I'm of the same thought as Foxhunter re ringworm - mainly as its so awfully contagious you would have it yourself by now.
There is another thread going Advice needed from all you nutrition/feed gurus/ please thats discussing skin problems. maybe you could tag on to that as well
Have you considered keeping her in the stable 24/7 totally isolated from plants & soil - well as much as possible.?
What do you feed her? The OP on the other thread is considering a food allergy as well but it could be a lack of something in her diet


----------



## jaydee

*skin problems*

*Stan*

Another link to some info on rain rot

Equine Dermatophilosis | Raintree Equestrian Center


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning every one 
sorry your fearless leader was MIA 
on my birthday I lost a very dear friend of my that I known all my 
life he was my dad 2nd best friend they were both elders on our church 
back in the 60.-70's 
On Friday I went to the memorial service and saw many friends 
from my past

Also today Sept 2 2007 I lost the bast dad a girl could ever have 
I was with my dad when he passed away


----------



## Country Woman

This is a picture of my dad he was 84


----------



## jaydee

CW - Sorry for your loss. Must have been especially hard given the anniversary of your fathers death but it sounds as if you have some wonderful memories
My parents and Grandparents were far from perfect but I will never stop missing them, they loved me, I loved them unconditionally. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Country Woman

My dad had a love of horses as well and dogs too
he was not perfect either but he was a Christian


----------



## Hunter65

Oh so sorry CW. Big hugs!

Finally got out for a trail ride yesterday. There is an awesome park not too far away that I go to about once a year. It is so pretty there.
We found another use for duck tape (not my horse).
The lead horse in the picture is 35 years young.


----------



## Country Woman

I have ridden there a long time ago Hunter 
a very lovely park to ride through

Thank you Hunter


----------



## Stan

Hunter65
I think you have posted the photos of a great ride for two reasons.
(1) like she who must be obeyed you are aware I can not ride Stella at this point in time so are sticking it to me, just to make me envious. IT WORKED.:lol: 
Such a relaxing ride it looked great and if I was there I would have taken Stella off the track and made her pick her way through the rubble. I find when on bush rides she enjoyes being in the scrub. Makes her think and me too, she has been known to go under trees that have low branches just high enough to clear her back of all passengers. But then we dont have any critters to worry about waiting in ambush in the grass. (snakes). The only snakes we have are generally associated with the used car industrie, or, the biggest gang in the land, some call it the government.

(2) I will bite. Why the duck tape on the horses hooves.? was it to protect the nail polish.


----------



## With Grace

Aw CW Im so sorry for your loss. Ill be keeping you in my thoughts.

Hunter- what a pretty place to ride. I recognize the duct tape hoof....what a bummer to need it on the trails. 

Cacowgirl- havent been trailer training due to that foot, was scared she hurt it further. I do have a box of tryptophan paste for our ride to the new barn. Its onky a 20 minute ride, so am hopeful it will go ok.

Im away this weekend and have horsesitter taking care of Kes. Im hoping the foot is still well, i have no phone coverage to get updates.


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Grace


----------



## corgi

So sorry for your loss CW....and how horrible that is was on your birthday and so close to the anniversary of your father's death. Hugs!

And now for a happier subject:

I cantered bareback today for the very first time! It was my goal to do it before Christmas and now I need a new goal! I went out this morning to do some bareback work and Izzy was listening so well and I was feeling confident. The BO was in the round pen giving a lesson and I yelled over and told her I was going to canter bareback ( so she could call 911 if I fell..LOL). And I just gave Izzy the kissing cue for the canter. It was AMAZING! I am on cloud 9.


----------



## Foxhunter

*STAN!* I am most upset that you never told us that you had a video of yourself on Youtube!
You've been found out and now everyone knows!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> *STAN!* I am most upset that you never told us that you had a video of yourself on Youtube!
> You've been found out and now everyone knows!
> The Husband Song - YouTube


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

You appeared from no where and shamelessly, without any reservations, you laid on my naked body..
You sensed my indifference, so you applied your hungry mouth to me without any guilt or humiliation, and you drove me near crazy while you drained me. 
Finally, I drifted off to sleep. 
Today when I awoke, you were gone, I searched for you but to no avail, only the sheets bore witness to last night's events. 
My body still bears faint marks of your enthusiastic ravishing, making it all the more difficult to forget you. 
Tonight, I will remain awake, waiting for you................................ 















***** mosquito!!! *


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-that is great news! As for another goal now-one of the things I've always liked to train & practice is shoulder in/shoulder out. It's such a slight bend & I like to practice it out on the trail-can use it to navigate around trash or pointy rocks that can hurt bare hooves. Keeps the mind engaged, too.

CW-so sorry for the loss in your life. I lost my father when I was a teen-ager-it was a very sad time. 

The party was great-such wonderful food & the best people live here in this community. There were upwards of forty people & I heard lots of new jokes!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi - I'm super impressed at your cantering bareback! It's one of my goals as well this year. Did you find you were sore after it? My muscles are so sore after we trot bareback.



Went out to see Kes today, saddled her up and lunged. No limp. Mounted and walked around the arena, then trotted. Back came the limp. Its much more noticeable in the rising trot than the sitting trot. We move on the 15th. If it hasn't improved by then, I'll be calling the vet out for xrays at our new barn. It's really starting to depress me, and Kes as well. She was so happy to be ridden today, lately she's just been blah and kind of cranky.


----------



## coffeemama

I am 42 and just started riding 3 years ago. After a few really bad first experiences at the beginning (riding a bolting horse, buying a first horse that wasn't "beginner safe" as advertised and falling off 12 times in two months andgetting bucked off) I ended up giving that horse away and gettng a 25 year old TB been there done that retired show horse. He taught me so much, he taught me how to jump safely and I ended up loving jumping because he took care of me over jumps (he would rather chip in than go long) and really knew his job so well. The only I ever had was that he was also a bolter if a loud noise occurred he would take off. I never came off, I learned my one rein stop into the rail and it saved me on 9 or 10 occasions. He was always just a tad spooky and would jig or dart sideways a step if something spooked him and I was always worried about when he would do this again. For this reason, as bad as I always wanted to do to a show, I never did because I still had fear issues with him. Well, I just got a new horse...just as seasoned a showhorse as my old guy, 10 years younger but super quiet for a TB and never looked at much at shows. A solid citizen. So, guess what? I finally went to my first show two weeks ago! I only did flat class crossrails division but I did it! My horse walked around the grounds like he owned the place and never even raised his head up at anything. Also, I didn't get a warmup because we were late getting to ring and I was freaking out about that but as soon as we walked in the ring, my horse knew his job and was perfect! I was calm the entire time I was there because I knew he would be calm so he calmed me down to a point I barely had a pulse lol. Also, I could never get left lead departures at home and was worried about that but hoped for the best and figured it was just a learning experience but guess what? Right when we approached the judges stand they asked for left lead canter departure and he gave it to me like nobody's business! Best canter departure ever! He is 17 years old and worth more than his weight in gold. The entire two rounds he gave me beautiful departures like they were going out of business. Even my trainer was laughing because we were both worried for nothing. lol I got two 4th place ribbons out of 6 riders. Anyways, thought I would share my "over 40" first time show story. BTW the very next week, even though my trainer was out of town, I entered and competed in schooling show on my own. A girl from barn came with me and helped me with basic things. I figured if I could do it without warmup or prep than I could handle schooling show. Judges comments included "best canter departures" which made me laugh. Also, I got 3 first place ribbons, one 2nd place and a Reserve Champion! It was a great day.All flat classes (crossrails and rusty stirrup) Can't wait to go to next show and hopefully do over fences in crossrails very soon. Older horses are so valuable for someone still learning...so much to learn from these magnificent senior horses.


----------



## Stan

Coffeemama you had a great experience and welcome to the thread. It seems a little quite at the moment, perhaps the weather in the States has given the other posters some concern I hope not. As you are one of the younger members and I one of the eldest I have been nicknamed token by those that care. it is up to you to decide what the token stands for, i have my theory:shock:

Well all an update on Stella
Tonight when giving her some feed and holding the bucket, something I never do as it sends the wrong message, but on this ocassion I departed from my own rule to make sure she and kate got the feed and were not bullied by the sheep Thats right my sheep have attitude.

A close look at Stells's face and I believe she is now beginning to grow hair back on her check. I will not get to excited just yet but by the end of the week it will be more obvious.

Her treatment is mycosorb twice a day in her feed for toxins, and neem oil on her skin as required. So all, keep the fingers crossed for her that it is the beginning of her recovery.

Cheers All
Stan aka token


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Corgi-that is great news! As for another goal now-one of the things I've always liked to train & practice is shoulder in/shoulder out. It's such a slight bend & I like to practice it out on the trail-can use it to navigate around trash or pointy rocks that can hurt bare hooves. Keeps the mind engaged, too.
> 
> CW-so sorry for the loss in your life. I lost my father when I was a teen-ager-it was a very sad time.
> 
> The party was great-such wonderful food & the best people live here in this community. There were upwards of forty people & I heard lots of new jokes!


Well are you going to share the jokes with us.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I will go later and try to catch up with everyone.
Friday, Bill left us. He said that he hopes we all "F08797ing" starve.
I may.
I had one dollar and he didn't deposit any of his paycheck. 
Got some stuff for sale right now and trying to stay afloat.

Please say a little prayer for me. By the way, anybody in the market for a saddle let me know I have three very nice quality name brand saddles for sale.


----------



## jaydee

philipseymour397 said:


> Does the type of eyeliner we use really make a difference on older skin? The answer is yes. The skin on and around the eyes is the thinnest of our face and all that tugging and abuse we gave our eyes while applying makeup when we were younger just won't do anymore. We want to diminish the amount of creases and wrinkles around the eyes not add to them.
> 
> While your favorite pencil eyeliner may have served you well in your teens, 20s and even into your 30s, it's time to reconsider all the other options out there for liner application. You might be surprised at how much you prefer some of them. You don't have to completely replace your favorite technique, but mixing things up a bit could help protect the delicate skin around your eyes. Be sure to check out some of the videos of mature women sharing their eye makeup tips at the end of this article.


 Sorry did I get up too early this morning/not had enough coffee yet?
I haven't got a clue what this is about. I'd probably blind myself trying to put eyeliner on and when I get all sweaty doing the barn duties, gardening, riding it would all run down my face and I'd look like Alice Cooper
Is there nothing that can just make me look 21 again that doesn't involve surgery?
*Stan* Good to hear that Stella is improving. Is it time to cut back on the Neem oil and allow her skin to 'breath?
*Grace *So sorry to hear that Kes is still not right, its sounding so much like all the things I went through with Flo, no one else could even see she was lame to start with but I could feel it. I still think it was connected to the Lymes she had
*Have a good day everyone*


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Hunter65
> I think you have posted the photos of a great ride for two reasons.
> (1) like she who must be obeyed you are aware I can not ride Stella at this point in time so are sticking it to me, just to make me envious. IT WORKED.:lol:
> Such a relaxing ride it looked great and if I was there I would have taken Stella off the track and made her pick her way through the rubble. I find when on bush rides she enjoyes being in the scrub. Makes her think and me too, she has been known to go under trees that have low branches just high enough to clear her back of all passengers. But then we dont have any critters to worry about waiting in ambush in the grass. (snakes). The only snakes we have are generally associated with the used car industrie, or, the biggest gang in the land, some call it the government.
> 
> (2) I will bite. Why the duck tape on the horses hooves.? was it to protect the nail polish.



Awe Stan wasn't stickin it to you. That was like my 5th trail ALL YEAR. We did go out Sunday too though :wink:

Her horse had a small hole and rocks kept getting in so they duck taped it, then they did the other side to match.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well-about the jokes-most were blonde jokes, some were long & involved, & some I didn't hear them all that well. Also, my brain just doesn't hold on to jokes & that gets worse s the years pass by-sorry about that.

Susan-Your husband left?? He didn't leave you any money? OMG! I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers & a BIG cyber hug coming your way! 

With Grace-Did Kes pass a PPE? I don't remember all the details about her purchase,but I know you have been very cautious & seem to cross your T's & dot your I's,so I would think so. 

Stan-good news to hear that you are seeing new hair growth on Stella-somethings working!

Well, I have to go to town today, bring home hay & groceries & hope I don't get rained on!


----------



## jaydee

Susan Crumrine said:


> I will go later and try to catch up with everyone.
> Friday, Bill left us. He said that he hopes we all "F08797ing" starve.
> I may.
> I had one dollar and he didn't deposit any of his paycheck.
> Got some stuff for sale right now and trying to stay afloat.
> 
> Please say a little prayer for me. By the way, anybody in the market for a saddle let me know I have three very nice quality name brand saddles for sale.


 Susan I missed this
I am so sorry. What is wrong with the man? He has children for God's sake.
My first husband walked out on me and his child for another woman - I should have seen it coming but you try to convince yourself things are OK but I was really young and naive. My parents had to help keep me going and we got through it. She threw him out and he wanted to come back but I told him where to go. It was tough at the time but looking back it was the best thing that could have happened, he was a nasty piece of work and has never done anything with his life or held on to a relationship, someone that will treat their family like that isn't worth wasting tears on
Stay strong, you will get through this.


----------



## With Grace

Susan - HUGS I am so sorry you are going through this. I will keep you in my prayers, you must be so upset and so worried. Do you have family in the area that can help you? 

cacowgirl - yep, I did do a PPE on her, no xrays as the vet said she passed the flexion tests and range on motion tests with flying colors. She just keeps hurting herself when she trailers. I've been doing some light massage work on her legs to improve circulation and get some blood flow into her legs. Magnets should be here any day. And since I'm between trainers, I have no one to help me out (since I gave notice my current trainer seems to have forgotten we exist, knew this would happen but still hurts)

philipseymour - you came to the wrong site to site to discuss eyeliners, unless Stan has decided to wear his leggings today.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no Susan so sorry to hear. Are you OK. BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

No family guys. They are six hundred miles away and my Mom is so fragile since Dad died, I haven't even told her.
I am gonna be OK> I have him agreeing to sign legal seperation papers. He will give me a little money each week while we are seperated. I will be staying in the house.
So I am very afraid having been married to two men over the last 23 years, and not being single but a year in between, I am nervous to be alone.
He says he is going to see a mental health professional so that is a good thing.


----------



## texasgal

It's "Susan Time" .. you will be fine alone. You are an amazing, strong, smart woman!

Good that he's seeking help. 

Change is always scarey ..


----------



## Hunter65

Susan Crumrine said:


> No family guys. They are six hundred miles away and my Mom is so fragile since Dad died, I haven't even told her.
> I am gonna be OK> I have him agreeing to sign legal seperation papers. He will give me a little money each week while we are seperated. I will be staying in the house.
> So I am very afraid having been married to two men over the last 23 years, and not being single but a year in between, I am nervous to be alone.
> He says he is going to see a mental health professional so that is a good thing.



I left my daughters father when she was 6 months old and traveled 500 miles back to my home city. It was scary but it is amazing where you can pull the strength from!


----------



## corgi

Susan...so sorry you are going through this. I have had so many of my friends go through the same thing and many were so afraid of being alone. I can promise you that every single one of them ended up happier out of the marriage than in it. Don't be afriad of being alone...like texasgal said, look at it as "Susan time" and I bet you find yourself better off in the end. It's just the journey that sucks.

Grace...yes, I was sore after cantering bareback but not as much as after I trot bareback, the canter is actually easier!


----------



## Blue

O my! So much has happened. I've been off the site for almost 2 weeks and there's no way I can read all of the catching up. 

Susan, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Big hugs, and lots and lots of positive, strong energy heading your way! Everyone is right. You will be better for this! My second husband left us a week after we found out our son was mentally and physically handicapped. He just didn't want the responsibility. It was hard for a couple years, but I found strength I didn't know I had. Have a good cry and live YOUR life.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I finally found a job, but they gave me "floating" hours. Having a hard time keeping up with sanity. Not gonna complain though. It's a job.


----------



## jfmnyc

corgi said:


> I cantered bareback today for the very first time! It was my goal to do it before Christmas and now I need a new goal! I went out this morning to do some bareback work and Izzy was listening so well and I was feeling confident. The BO was in the round pen giving a lesson and I yelled over and told her I was going to canter bareback ( so she could call 911 if I fell..LOL). And I just gave Izzy the kissing cue for the canter. It was AMAZING! I am on cloud 9.


Congrats *Corgi*! - cantering bareback is also a goal of mine. 

Had an interesting trail ride yesterday, we had a group of 8 people and were planning to split up so four of us (me included) could do some exploring, while the other four played around on a cross-country course they'd built. As we were headed off for our exploration mission, one of the girls who was doing cross-country fell off when her horse took a bad step. Some guys on quads who were hanging around saw the fall, whistled for us and we turned around and galloped back to find her lying on the ground. Gave us one heck of a scare, but fortunately she was OK with nothing but mild bruises to both herself and her confidence. She ended up getting back on her horse and riding back to the barn with one of the experienced riders in our group. We were going to head back with the cross-country contingent and some guys on dirt bikes approached and scared their horses (fortunately they weren't badly spooked), so we left the way we'd come out and had an uneventful ride back to the barn. I continue to be very proud of Trooper, he's just such a great trail horse, fun to ride and takes care of me. He's gaining weight on his new supplement, which is great to see. 

John


----------



## Ladytrails

Just have a few minutes so I'll keep mine short. 
Welcome to you, Coffeemama! 

Foxhunter, the video you found of Stan is totally hilarious! I loved it! I thought he'd be more upset but apparently he understands the power of the internet  

Stan, it's lovely to hear that you have the beginnings of a hairy face...on Stella. Such great news. Fingers crossed not to jinx it. 

Susan, there are no words to express how sorry I am to hear your news. I've been one of the lucky ones, married for 3 decades to the same man. But, there was a rough patch there for a few weeks about 16 years ago when he moved out and it didn't look good at all for our future. To this day I don't know what changed our hearts and minds about staying together but I think it was the power of prayer....which just sometimes can't be adequately explained. You are the one who knows what is best for you.... hugs, prayers, and my best wishes for this to turn out for the best for you.


----------



## Foxhunter

Ladytrails said:


> Foxhunter, the video you found of Stan is totally hilarious! I loved it! I thought he'd be more upset but apparently he understands the power of the internet


The only thing that upsets Stan, our Token, is when I call him a kiwi!

Humour between the antipodeans and the Brits is shared, we have a far greater ability to laugh at ourselves than many on the USA. 

Many times I have inadvertently offended Americans with my humour. Commenting on something that has been brought up and I have made what ant Brit would find witty, and offence has been taken. 

I would not have posted it if I thought Stan would be upset, I just thought that with his tales of she who must be obeyed, the words were appropriate!


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> No family guys. They are six hundred miles away and my Mom is so fragile since Dad died, I haven't even told her.
> I am gonna be OK> I have him agreeing to sign legal seperation papers. He will give me a little money each week while we are seperated. I will be staying in the house.
> So I am very afraid having been married to two men over the last 23 years, and not being single but a year in between, I am nervous to be alone.
> He says he is going to see a mental health professional so that is a good thing.


You may not like advice or the such like from a man. However a lot of men have been through the same issues you now face. And for what its worth men when hit with what you have to deal with also lose the plot now and again. I have been there also.

My advice may seem to be hard but you can do it and you will make better decissions.

You are going to go through so meany emotions and that is the problem you now face. Emotions.

Have a cry as we all have when in your position then suck in a big breath and take the emotion out of the problem, it is easer to do than you may think. The end result is you will make informed decisions and that is what will hold together your achievments. There is time later to mourn the end of an era, and if it is not the end your emotions will not cloud your judgement.

At this time you have more going for you than you know its just a matter of you letting your strength and good sense come through.

Thinking of you.

Cheers 
Token.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> The only thing that upsets Stan, our Token, is when I call him a kiwi!
> 
> Humour between the antipodeans and the Brits is shared, we have a far greater ability to laugh at ourselves than many on the USA.
> 
> Many times I have inadvertently offended Americans with my humour. Commenting on something that has been brought up and I have made what ant Brit would find witty, and offence has been taken.
> 
> I would not have posted it if I thought Stan would be upset, I just thought that with his tales of she who must be obeyed, the words were appropriate!


If you google stan gilmour you may see me playing the guitar. Some person posted it with out me knowing. And I am doing as I'm told.

Now as for my humour. I have had the odd Americian country entertainer staying at our home while he toured northland and Auckland. My humour though not always the cleanest did confuse my guest now and again. I am not sure if it is a largly different humour, more like the Americians are a little more reserved than myself. I found when in the states in 09 attending a country music festival in Le Mars I found the people fantastic. Polite and helpfull.

As for me being insulted by the posting foxhunter not a hope. I found it to be very funny and have been planning revenge ever since.

I am a probation officer in a small nothland town. I have been called every name you can think of and then some. You can not insult me. So folks and friends in the USA if I fell got at, I can always call on she who must be obeyed to defend me. Might be a long wait:shock:

Cheers all
Token


----------



## Blue

Well shoot! I'm sorry I missed whatever it was that was said to/of our Stan. I would think that anyone that is comfortable putting a ribald joke on a public forum can't be insulted too easily.

Dear Stan, I do have a a question for you though. My hubby and I very recently bought a small piece of property in norther Arizona. Right now it has a very old double wide mobile home on it. It actually it amounts to not much more than shelter. But it's a beautiful property with National forest on 2 sides that we can just ride out on. Very rare in Arizona, so we make allowances for the upkeep on such an old trailer. We have been going up every chance we get to move in our weekend getaway stuff and enjoy. I had taken a 9V battery up to put in the alarm clock in our room. Working odd hours, if the power goes out I still need to be able to get out of bed and on the road to make it to the time clock on time. One day when there I had to leave right away to go to work and got back very late that night. The following day my 9V battery was on the kitchen table and the cover on the smoke alarm was hanging open in the hallway. I asked what was wrong with the smoke alarm and he said nothing. It had been doing the low battery signal so he found a 9V battery in my box of stuff I'd brought up and used that to replace it. So, what was the battery on the table? He said that was the old battery from the alarm. My question to you Stan is WHY, IN GOD'S NAME, DO MEN SAVE USED BATTERIES AND LIGHT BULBS? I've pulled burned out light bulbs from a package as well. I can understand being careful with the disposal of a light bulb. When they shatter it's a helluvamess with tiny shards everywhere. But, back in the package?


----------



## jaydee

Blue said:


> Well shoot! I'm sorry I missed whatever it was that was said to/of our Stan. I would think that anyone that is comfortable putting a ribald joke on a public forum can't be insulted too easily.
> 
> Dear Stan, I do have a a question for you though. My hubby and I very recently bought a small piece of property in norther Arizona. Right now it has a very old double wide mobile home on it. It actually it amounts to not much more than shelter. But it's a beautiful property with National forest on 2 sides that we can just ride out on. Very rare in Arizona, so we make allowances for the upkeep on such an old trailer. We have been going up every chance we get to move in our weekend getaway stuff and enjoy. I had taken a 9V battery up to put in the alarm clock in our room. Working odd hours, if the power goes out I still need to be able to get out of bed and on the road to make it to the time clock on time. One day when there I had to leave right away to go to work and got back very late that night. The following day my 9V battery was on the kitchen table and the cover on the smoke alarm was hanging open in the hallway. I asked what was wrong with the smoke alarm and he said nothing. It had been doing the low battery signal so he found a 9V battery in my box of stuff I'd brought up and used that to replace it. So, what was the battery on the table? He said that was the old battery from the alarm. My question to you Stan is WHY, IN GOD'S NAME, DO MEN SAVE USED BATTERIES AND LIGHT BULBS? I've pulled burned out light bulbs from a package as well. I can understand being careful with the disposal of a light bulb. When they shatter it's a helluvamess with tiny shards everywhere. But, back in the package?


 Would you like my husband - he does that too. You could have a matching pair!!!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Blue, you didn't miss anything yet -- check out Foxhunter's post of a few pages back, with the vid of "A Husband's Song", performed (she claims) by our Stan! That's what is so hilarious and what I tongue in cheek mentioned might offend a lesser token. I think it will be a very interesting wait to see what revenge our Stan has in mind for our Foxhunter!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

No news, horse still slightly off. Groomed her and gave her a massage, she loved it. Lunged her lightly, then let her have the rest of the day in her run. Saw her again tonight to put her away and blanket, she was pretty happy. I may move her early next week so that our new vet can take a look at her. Trying to figure out which day to do it when my hubby can go, because as my hubby pointed out, I can easily load her and pull her there by myself, but I need that emotional support when we pull her from the trailer and something has gone wrong. Got the Tryptophan and trailer cam all ready for when we move, so hoping she's super calm and if not, at least I can see if she's doing anything crazy I need to pull over for. 

Susan - how are you holding up? Have you been able to go ride and spend some quiet time with one of your horses to help calm your mind and feed your soul? 

John - your trooper sounds like such a special guy. What a crazy ride you had that day, is your friend still doing ok after that fall?


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Well shoot! I'm sorry I missed whatever it was that was said to/of our Stan. I would think that anyone that is comfortable putting a ribald joke on a public forum can't be insulted too easily.
> 
> Dear Stan, I do have a a question for you though. My hubby and I very recently bought a small piece of property in norther Arizona. Right now it has a very old double wide mobile home on it. It actually it amounts to not much more than shelter. But it's a beautiful property with National forest on 2 sides that we can just ride out on. Very rare in Arizona, so we make allowances for the upkeep on such an old trailer. We have been going up every chance we get to move in our weekend getaway stuff and enjoy. I had taken a 9V battery up to put in the alarm clock in our room. Working odd hours, if the power goes out I still need to be able to get out of bed and on the road to make it to the time clock on time. One day when there I had to leave right away to go to work and got back very late that night. The following day my 9V battery was on the kitchen table and the cover on the smoke alarm was hanging open in the hallway. I asked what was wrong with the smoke alarm and he said nothing. It had been doing the low battery signal so he found a 9V battery in my box of stuff I'd brought up and used that to replace it. So, what was the battery on the table? He said that was the old battery from the alarm. My question to you Stan is WHY, IN GOD'S NAME, DO MEN SAVE USED BATTERIES AND LIGHT BULBS? I've pulled burned out light bulbs from a package as well. I can understand being careful with the disposal of a light bulb. When they shatter it's a helluvamess with tiny shards everywhere. But, back in the package?


This is a complex question, and can take a considerable time to answer fully. But, the shortened version. I take from the capital letters you have used in your question (WHY IN GODS NAME, DO MEN SAVE USED BATTERIES AND LIGHT BULBS). This is a demonstration of a high level of annoyance on your part.

The reason men keep used 9 volt batteries is because if one warms them a little by rubbing them between the hands they will regenerate for a few minutes therefore squeezing a fEW more cents of value from what is an expensive item.

Putting the used light bulb back in the packet is a deliberiate act of defiance, because we men know, it will cause you to react with (WHY IN GODS NAME, DO MEN SAVE USED BATTERIES AND LIGHT BULBS) we like to live life on the edge and getting up she who must be obeyed's nose is the ultimate buzz.:twisted: 

Cheers all
Token


----------



## Susan Crumrine

With Grace:

Thanks for asking about me, I really appreciate my friends on this thread, it means the world to me.

I haven't been able to ride yet. At drill team practice Tuesday, we didn't
have the horses and we walked the drill four times on foot to help the new people learn it.

I took a bad step, and I guess sprained my ankle.
I was in the emergency for eight hours. I was worried and wanted xrays because it's my leg that has the titanium rod in it.

He still thinks I will take him back but I am done with this marriage.


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> With Grace:
> 
> Thanks for asking about me, I really appreciate my friends on this thread, it means the world to me.
> 
> I haven't been able to ride yet. At drill team practice Tuesday, we didn't
> have the horses and we walked the drill four times on foot to help the new people learn it.
> 
> I took a bad step, and I guess sprained my ankle.
> I was in the emergency for eight hours. I was worried and wanted xrays because it's my leg that has the titanium rod in it.
> 
> He still thinks I will take him back but I am done with this marriage.


I hope the leg is going to be O/K
keep the emotions in check and make good decisions. Leave the door slightly open, gives you room to move and change with the situations that arrise.

Cheers Susan


----------



## Mollysue

*Flax seeds*

What do you use the flax seed for? Fly control? Flies have been awful here in Nc


----------



## maisie

Susan - I'm thinking of you and sending good cyber thoughts. Like Stan, I find that stepping back and identifying *the next right thing to do* is the best way to feel your way through awful & overwhelming situations. You don't have to resolve it immediately or even soon. Try not to make any big decisions but don't agree to anything that doesn't feel right in your gut. I too survived the breakup of a marriage. It's miserable. How's your little boy holding up?

With Grace - OMG another trailer ride? I hope you have the best travel boots ever. Please let us know how it goes.

I decided to take 2 lessons every weekend instead of just one. I'm in good enough shape to ride two days in a row and that'll bring me to 3 days a week. There's so much to work on.


----------



## With Grace

Susan - Oh my gosh, hope that leg heals quick, so glad it wasn't broken though!! And 8 hours in the ER is enough to drive anyone crazy. Hang in there, lady.

Maisie - yep, have to trailer her to our new barn. It's only a 20 minute ride, and this time I am armed with lots of calming paste. And have been praying like crazy! 2 lessons a week sounds wonderful and 3 days of riding a week really does improve your riding very quickly.

Mollysue - flax seeds are generally used for healthy skin and coat, I don't think there are any fly control benefits to it.


----------



## Mollysue

Thanks that's what I use it for, I must have misunderstood something said.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Hello, all! Had a little scare with a horse injury today. My oldest went to the pasture to see the horses. Came back and told me I needed to "dr" the quarter horse because he had all kinds of dried blood and skin right on top of his butt (croup?). He haltered him and brought him back up to the house where I was waiting with a clean bucket of water, a cloth, and my ointment, and was wondering if I was going to need to call the vet. I was prepared for the worst. He was right, it looked AWFUL, but I girded myself up mentally and began cleaning him up.......it was dried watermelon. 

Susan: There are worse things than being alone. When you don't know what to do, stand still. I'll be thinking of you and yours.


----------



## jfmnyc

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> No news, horse still slightly off. Groomed her and gave her a massage, she loved it. Lunged her lightly, then let her have the rest of the day in her run. Saw her again tonight to put her away and blanket, she was pretty happy.


Best wishes - If only Kes knew how lucky she was to have a masseuse as an owner! Hope the trailering goes well - I certainly know how frustrating lameness can be.



With Grace said:


> John - your trooper sounds like such a special guy. What a crazy ride you had that day, is your friend still doing ok after that fall?


He really is - I'm very fortunate to have found him. On the trail I was working on gait transitions with just my seat (for the first time) and he was so attentive I could get walk trot and canter with just a subtle cue... Who knows, maybe one day in the distant future I'll be able to ride him bareback and bridleless. Here's a pic of me and the goofy guy:








My friend is doing OK, hope she'll be riding at the barn this weekend - and hopefully the dirt bikers won't be buzzing around.


John


----------



## maisie

Awww Trooper. He looks like such a sweetie. It sounds like you've found a good one JFM. He also has an adorable face.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning every one 
sorry for not being here 
still no news on the lessons


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all I guess I should jump on the thread . My name is Lori and I will be 40 in a little less than a month. I don't feel 40 most days.. and i thank my horses for that... They keep me young. I have a 10 gelding Cody he is a my big puppy as I call him then we have Grace.. she well is a sassy 6 year old Apendix QH. I have been Riding for about 30 years and Love all horses and ride western. I barrel raced in my younger years and I am now training my 14 year old daughter and Grace to compete.


----------



## Critter sitter

Country woman how did you get 555 carrots?


----------



## texasgal

She's a serious carrot grabber like me ... lol.

I get to 500 and go to the kitchen and make cakes for everyone and then build up tho 500 again!


----------



## corgi

I can't get past 10!


----------



## Critter sitter

texasgal said:


> She's a serious carrot grabber like me ... lol.
> 
> I get to 500 and go to the kitchen and make cakes for everyone and then build up tho 500 again!


 I grab every chance I can  Thank you!!!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I grab every chance I can  Thank you!!!


I must be showing my age I have one or maybe two carrots. I caught the first one then swiped the second only to have it stolen from me and that has been the way of it for quite some time.:-( 

Had rude awakening this morning.:-o I felt a weight on the end of the bed on my feet, opened one eye and there was a grey pussy. It was perched on its legs like a kangaroo. It realised I was looking and charged up the bed stopping at my midsection. What a surprise to me that was. I gazed at it intently wondering what it will do next, I moved slightly. Back down the bed it went bouncing backwards to my feet stopping there, facing me, standing up on its haunches. It was still a little dark, the sun was just cracking the sky line and filtering some light into the room but I could make out its size. It was one of the most impresive grey pussies I have seen, but the **** thing has a wild streek in it.

I moved again, it was off the bed and gone. I heard the cat door close after it. Suppose I will now have to either set a trap, catch, and tame it. Or load the shot gun and dispose of it. But I can't have a grey pussy coming in the house early in the morning when ever it feels like it. 
What do you all think I should do.

Cheers 
Token aka Stan

Welcome critter sitter 
Now for breakfast and medicate Stella.

I'm back down to one carrot


----------



## jaydee

*Stan *Put the light on (or your glasses) - our friend in canada had the same trouble and it turned out to be a squirrel
Hope Stellas still making good progress
*Susan* - Hope your staying afloat - there are more than enough good vibes going out for you from this forum to keep an army of demons away. You will survive and be stronger for it gal
*CW* - I wish you could get this lesson thing sorted, must be so frustrating
*Grace* - Good luck with the moving and the lameness issue
*Emm -* Thank goodness it was just watermelon. I wonder how he got that there - at least it was better than varmint poo or something dead he's rolled in
Good thoughts to everyone, have a great weekend


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Critter Sitter, the more the merrier :0)


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you for the warm welcome. This looks to be a fun chat. 

I'm looking forward ro tomorrow. Weather is gonna be a gorgeous. 76* for my first long trail ride with my Cody. We've gone on plenty shorter ones but this will be the first long one. It will be nice to get out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

*Exercise for the 40 plus*​*Great for the horse person who is feeling their age a little.*​ 
*Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side. With a 5-1b potato sack in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax. Each day you’ll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.*

*After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-1b potato sacks. Then try **50-1b potato sacks and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-1b potato sack in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a minute. (I’m at this level.):wink:*











*After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each of the sacks.:lol:*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stan

Its raining just as well.
I checked Stella this morning and her skin condition has worsened over the past week.

The active ingredent in the tick collar is Geraniol and is known to cause illergic reactions. I googled it, not a great report on that ingredient. 
And they use it in make up (glad I have stopped using guyliner and the such like):shock: clashed with the sparkle off my bald head and the twinkle in my eye.:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

My excuse is I am to busy to collect carrots!

I ache, I ache in a BIG way!

We have an arena which is sand with rubber chippings on the top. Yesterday I decided to pull the sides in. A lot of the rubber had drifted to one corner so I moved it, filling the back of the ATV and taking it to the other side. 
A tedious and boring job. It was hot (for the UK).

I get bored very easily, especially when it involves hard work so I set myself a limit. I pulled all the rubber from one corner and decided that I would move six ATV loads. That was 35 large shovel loads to fill the back. That done, I thought I would just do another six loads. That nearly cleared the corner. so I thought I might as well finish that bit. So it went on, I did the worse end. 
Where I was spreading it I was also moving the drift in from the side. so I ended up with only one corner at the bottom where it just needed pulling in. Did that and had a break. I had been out there nearly three hours.
After a quick break I went back and did the rest of a bad long side. Then harrowed it all - that was easy as I only had to steer the ATV. 

So I spent five hours levelling the arena. My legs ache, my shoulders ache but worse is my abs and the back of my right leg! If I had gone to a gym for a work out I do not think I could hurt more. Hope it works off.

The Foxhound pups are still here. Rascal is living up to her name and still wandering off given half a chance. They are great fun most of the time. Darn things destroyed their sleeping bench so I had to rebuild that. Leaving them with just straw on the floor just doesn't work as they spread the straw everywhere. Trying to fix the bench with the pups helping is another time waster. Put anything down and it is gone. Bend over and they flatten you by jumping on you. 
At least I must have done a reasonable job as it is still intact this morning.

I must crack on, pups need walking and we have to sort out which pullets we are taking to auction on Sunday. Have another auction next Saturday so that means we will be a lot of birds shorter, not a bad thing as there are so many about the place. Cut back during the winter and hatch out from Christmas onwards ready for next year.


----------



## Foxhunter

Just got back from a walk with the hounds. I went a lot further than usual, because although it was very misty I knew that it was going to burn off and be a beautiful morning.

I 'lost' all four hounds, they cleared off in the woods but they realised it was not the normal route so came looking for me. 
The light was fantastic, pools of mist waist high and then banks of it. Where it was clear the sun was well up and smiling.
Spiders webs, laden with dew, blackberries beginning to ripen, fox cubs now well grown were glimpsed, from a distance where the mist was clear.

Hounds buzzing bout totally oblivious to their names when I wanted them to come back! I lost them again as I crossed a different field. Thought that was it and they would be back later in the day but, they came to me as I was on the turn for home.

I do love Foxhounds, they are almost a different animal to other dogs! They cannot help but to hunt. When they are not they are playing around with each other their energy is boundless. Most pups will play and then crash but not these. They keep going until they are shut in the kennels. 
They have, at the moment little control of their legs, they can be running flat out and then fall over their own legs going base over apex several times, just to get up and repeat. 

I know that soon the two older girls will go back to the kennels, I will miss Raindrop as she is so obliging. Far more obedient than the others. I have told the Master that when her hunting days are over I will have her back with me. It is very rare for the hunt to let any hound go when its hunting days are over but I know they will let me have her. 

I have been watching quite a lot of the Para Olympics - what great sporting people they are. Compared to the 'professionals' that are paid exorbitant wages and have no real concept of the word 'gamesmanship' they put them all to shame. 

I caught the end of a distance race during the week. One man, at least a lap behind the others, was given a standing ovation by the packed audience. 

I know there were doubts about London hosting the Olympics but they have been a great success all round.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone nice to see you all 
still no word on the lessons


----------



## jaydee

*Stan* Sorry to hear that Stella has had a relapse. My botanist son also suggests calomine lotion for geranium allergies and says avoid anything oily or greasy on it that will 'trap' it in the skin.
*Foxhunter*. How are you finding the mix of sand & rubber to work on? We are finding sand on its own doesn't hold the hoof well enough when it gets a bit dry - they slide in it and lose confidence so dont go forward as well as they should. Having to be constantly watering it is a pain - especially when you dont know how much is in the well in very dry spells. We had thought about rubber?????
Youngest son goes back to college tomorrow. I am really depressed.


----------



## Hunter65

Off for a ride today. I may have a new place for Hunter to live, talked to the lady yesterday and riding with her today. Only 8 minutes from my house (as opposed to 35-45 mins). My BO is going away for three months in January so this could work out really well. So excited to have Hunter closer, its more expensive but I think we can work a deal. The best part is there are trails across the street and miles and miles of **** riding. I would miss my current barn though, she is a good friend and its a fun place. I hope she doesn't get upset as another boarder just moved and will only leave her 2. But I guess she has got to understand with her going away and all.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Stan - oh no! I was hoping Stella was improving for you. I"m so sorry to hear she's still not well. What are you trying next? Let me know if you want me to send you some MTG???

Fox - your walk with the pups this morning sounds perfect. It's quite hot here, was in the high 80s yesterday and already this morning its pretty warm. I love fall days like yours with the mist and the cooler air, but still with sun.

Jaydee - hugs! Hang in there mom, I can't imagine how I will feel when my boys go to college, I love having them around to chat with and keep the house alive. My closest friend is attending the wedding of her youngest boy today (destination wedding so I couldnt go), she's going through the same thing, so hard to let him go.

Hunter - how exciting! And only 8 miles away, that sounds perfect, Hunter will get to see you so much more! When do you move? I'm getting excited for our move next Saturday, my new trainer just posted up a schooling show schedule for the winter for us to keep our horses in show shape. I love that she's already planning the training schedule for the year.

CW - been wondering where you were...don't be a stranger around here, I'm keeping my fingers crossed you hear about your lessons soon!

Had a wonderful day yesterday! Hubby took us to the rodeo, was so much fun. I took a bunch of pics to share as soon as I get them off my phone. Was a hot day, we went to the fair afterwards and the kids rode the rides, won way too many huge stuffed animals that the dog will rip apart. There was one horse I kept drooling over, looked like a huge Morgan/ QH cross. The cowboys weren't bad either 

Went late last night to clean Kes stall, and lunged her a bit. She didn't have a limp last night, so am hoping this is the beginning of the end of her lameness. She was sooo happy to see me, made so much noise when she saw me walk in. Love that mare!


----------



## Foxhunter

jaydee said:


> *Foxhunter*. How are you finding the mix of sand & rubber to work on? We are finding sand on its own doesn't hold the hoof well enough when it gets a bit dry - they slide in it and lose confidence so dont go forward as well as they should. Having to be constantly watering it is a pain - especially when you dont know how much is in the well in very dry spells. We had thought about rubber?????


It works well, it stops the sand from getting to deep and the horses 'bounce' off it more. Less tiring for them.

There are all different types of rubber chippings - the larger the chip the less it moves.
A friend has sand with rubber from car door surrounds they are chopped to 4 -6" and that never moves hardly at all. 

It holds the moisture in and helps to stop dust. Not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Stan: thank you for the laugh!! I do the same workout, but use Twinkie snack cakes instead of potato sacks. After I've held them out for a full minute, I reward myself by eating them. (Just kidding, haven't had a twinkie in ages). I think it's safe to say that most women don't want to be with a man who wears more make up than they do, so it's probably for the best that you laid the guy liner aside. 

Poor Stella. I wonder what would happen if she got a good bath to clean everything off and then was just left be without anything applied? I've had allergy breakouts on my own skin before and have found that sometimes just having patience and letting my body heal itself worked wonders.

I am happy to report that our quarter horse has completely recovered from his injury concerning the dried watermelon on his croup. I'm thinking he either rolled in some of the other horse had a mouthful of melon and tried to bite him. Either way, we've gotten a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Stan

I agree with the guy liner thing. Does not really go with the macho image I portray, being the token male and all:lol:.

As for Stella yes it was quite a surprise to see her skin worsen considering I did see new hair on her face and thought it was the beginning of her recovery. 

Im still leaning towards it being a reaction towards the tick collar as it is the strongest common denominator. It was used last year. Roslyn did comment they seemed to smell very strong compaired to the last one she used on Kate. So I continue with the mycosorb to try and flush it out. Of course it could be someting else the door is not closed.

Stella seems to still have her normal disposition and is holding condition, but no girth strap can be used so no riding. To old for bare back, if she spooked I would be in the mud also there is nowhere to tie my fortified water bottle.

The brand name of the collar is Equil'7 they are in a redish brown and yellow packaging. Sold world Wide. Any one else used or had reactions to them I would love to know. And for those thinking about using them the warning written on the package is so small those that don't wear glases will need them to see the warning. I am not saying it is the problem, but the reaction is common with the discription on the net to reactions to the active ingredient (geraniol) 

Cheers all.


----------



## jfmnyc

So I finally worked myself up to cantering bareback today - it was awesome! Trooper took great care of me as usual. After that we went on a long trail ride, with rain coming down on and off. 
This afternoon we had severe thunderstorms and lost power, but thankfully the horses are fine, only a little water got in the barn. Weather is forecast to be great tomorrow so hopefully some more riding.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> *Stan *Put the light on (or your glasses) - our friend in canada had the same trouble and it turned out to be a squirrel
> Hope Stellas still making good progress
> *Susan* - Hope your staying afloat - there are more than enough good vibes going out for you from this forum to keep an army of demons away. You will survive and be stronger for it gal
> *CW* - I wish you could get this lesson thing sorted, must be so frustrating
> *Grace* - Good luck with the moving and the lameness issue
> *Emm -* Thank goodness it was just watermelon. I wonder how he got that there - at least it was better than varmint poo or something dead he's rolled in
> Good thoughts to everyone, have a great weekend


There it is Jaydee. I did not need my glasses nor is it a critter (Squirrel) I mannaged to get a shot of it entering the house Now to decide what to do with it. If I can't tame it I will have to dispose of it. Tried catching it and it went balistic. James my cat has taken very little notice. It is a delema as I can't have a stray, wild cat hanging around. Without treatment they spread germs and kill off the bird life. This thing must have followed James in the other night.


----------



## corgi

Jfmnyc, great job! Isn't it a great feeling?

Emm....i laughed so hard when I read about the watermelon. I even read it to my hubby.

I am on vacation this week in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. No horse stories from me this week. Just relaxing, getting some sun, and gearing up for my first judged trail ride the day I get back next Saturday.
hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Stan

*Creation*
God said to man 
Good women could be found in all the corners of the earth 
then he made the earth round
and he laughed.​




Sorry 
i'll go back into my corner.:lol:​


----------



## Blue

Hi all! I've been so busy working nights and been out of town at our place up north so haven't been able to be here for awhile. I read back a little and there's so much to respond to I'll never catch up! So, all I can say is....
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I love coming here! I've been feeling a little frazzled and must say that Stan's answers to my questions about batteries and light bulbs now makes perfect sense. So I vow never to be annoyed by it again. 
Foxhunter, it sounds like you can work me under the table. Rub some Emu oil on the muscles.
CW, how's the riding coming along?
Susan, my thoughts are with you.
Newbees, Welcome!
To everyone else, hope all is going well. We're just fighting the heat here in Az.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, here in the US we have live animal traps. Perhaps you could get one sized big enough to sit exactly in front of the kitty door, and then when guest kitty comes in, it would trip the trap door and be locked inside your live trap. With a concrete block or two on top, it's pretty much gonna stay there until you can move it. 32 in Large 1 Door Live Animal Trap | Havahart I would be freaking out if there was a stray cat getting inside! (I'm allergic and besides that I agree totally with you about disease, etc.)


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, here in the US we have live animal traps. Perhaps you could get one sized big enough to sit exactly in front of the kitty door, and then when guest kitty comes in, it would trip the trap door and be locked inside your live trap. With a concrete block or two on top, it's pretty much gonna stay there until you can move it. 32 in Large 1 Door Live Animal Trap | Havahart I would be freaking out if there was a stray cat getting inside! (I'm allergic and besides that I agree totally with you about disease, etc.)


I have made a decission on the pussy. Normally a shotgun is included in the decission process as the way to deal with strays but, on this ocassion and it being so brave, not to mention cute. I am going to trap it and tame it. If that fails, well I can't have it breeding.


----------



## oobiedoo

Stan, please give the kitty a chance,he could be a really nice cat.hate to ask but is James neutered?neutered You dont have to say the n word outloud as I can appreciate he might be sensitive about it. I had a cat some years ago that looked like that. He just showed up at the barn one day, called him BC for barn cat, big cat and the little girl that lived next door to me said it was for Brandi's cat.Reincarnation? Call the cat B and see if it responds. Anyway sometimes ballistic just means scared but I know you already know that 

Susan, hope you're doing well. Let us know you're ok.

Finally a break in the heat and humidity and just in time for my first week of unofficial retirement. Farrior comes in the morning, my two are barefoot, don't need any shoes to eat and poop all day  I think the width of the pony's back has doubled since we got her home and I'm thinking she's gonna be a real easy keeper which is wonderful cause Judy Judy Big Ears eats like mad and just stays fit looking,not fat. 
Well better go for now but so looking forward to having time to play with Judy


----------



## oobiedoo

Wow! I just pressed send and saw your reply Stan. Oh, BC could also stand for ***** cat if it turned out to be a female, not that we are, just saying. : )


----------



## With Grace

Keeping my mouth closed....its so very hard to at this moment. Good luck with the kitty issue Stan!


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Stan, please give the kitty a chance,he could be a really nice cat.hate to ask but is James neutered?neutered You dont have to say the n word outloud as I can appreciate he might be sensitive about it. I had a cat some years ago that looked like that. He just showed up at the barn one day, called him BC for barn cat, big cat and the little girl that lived next door to me said it was for Brandi's cat.Reincarnation? Call the cat B and see if it responds. Anyway sometimes ballistic just means scared but I know you already know that
> 
> Susan, hope you're doing well. Let us know you're ok.
> 
> Finally a break in the heat and humidity and just in time for my first week of unofficial retirement. Farrior comes in the morning, my two are barefoot, don't need any shoes to eat and poop all day  I think the width of the pony's back has doubled since we got her home and I'm thinking she's gonna be a real easy keeper which is wonderful cause Judy Judy Big Ears eats like mad and just stays fit looking,not fat.
> Well better go for now but so looking forward to having time to play with Judy


She who must be obeyed had all of the males in the house neutered that included James:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just popping in to say Hi. My riding neighbor is gone for a few days so no riding. The weather is much cooler today-love that break! so, I've been taking care of her place & the animals & met her horseshoer Friday. Her horses are just trimmed-they did well-I sure like the stand he uses-I guess most use them nowadays?


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone nice to see you all again 
have a great day


----------



## Chance59

Cacowgirl said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. My riding neighbor is gone for a few days so no riding. The weather is much cooler today-love that break! so, I've been taking care of her place & the animals & met her horseshoer Friday. Her horses are just trimmed-they did well-I sure like the stand he uses-I guess most use them nowadays?


~Cacowgirl, glad you are having cooler temps! 
I watched the farrier trim the horses hooves at the barn where I take lesson/hang out last week. I loved seeing what he was doing,and saw him bring out a stand that he would put the horses feet on before filing. Is this the same thing? It was easier on his back, and all the horses seemed to like it, even the babies!
What a difference from when I was young, and it was done!


----------



## Chance59

*Corgi* What a wonderful place for vacation! I love Myrtle Beach... nothing to do but relax, sightsee at the ocean, and shop if you desire. Have fun!
*Stan* Be careful. The last time I tried to help a stray/feral cat, I caught it, it then turned and put puncture wounds in my arm, which led to a tetanus booster,(the nurse then told me, Oh by the way we are including pertussis in here, we don't want any little kids getting whooping cough), 3 days later I was sicker than anything, having contracted whooping cough from the vaccine, and no good for 3 weeks. 
Wear long leather gloves if you think your skin may come in contact with it..... I have found though, that some feral cats make wonderful pets if caught young enough!


----------



## Fahntasia

Hello all, and a big welcome to all the newbies 

I've been MIA for a bit and WOW to come back to all these pages!!

*Susan:* I'm so sorry, men can be such azzhats, stay strong!! *hugs*

*Grace:* ack! Kes is still off? Has the vet been in to see her? Have you had her x-rayed?

*Stan:* ****...I think I'll leave the pussy er kitty story alone..following Grace and keeping my mouth shut :lol:

*Fox:* So glad that Mush is doing MUCH better, that was one nasty looking wound :shock:

I have had quite the adventure with my sassy sapphira, she has improved by leaps and bounds, has learned to hold the "frame" much better and for longer periods of time without fussing. Her attention span is still quite short and I CONSTANTLY need to reinforce my commands/aids every few steps, but hey she's 3 yrs old, i'm surprised as is my trainer that she's as good as she is lol.

We have connected superbly, I adore her, she looks for me as soon as she hears my steps, she really aims to please and is seeming to trust me more and more during her "OHMAHGAWD" moments.

I took her to the entrance of the "EBIL TRAIL RIDING ENTRANCE OF HORSE EATING DOOM" last week. I stopped her once she was at the entrance and she gave a full body twitch from nose to tail and froze......As soon as I told her "hey sassy, it's ok" she relaxed, I was so proud of her, I know how spooky the woods can be lol.

Had a fabulous lesson today, my trainer told me that I should be able to take FEI lvl tests next year on sapphira, very excited about that! 

I took pictures of her, I truly did, got a "few" good shots, she looks like a donkey in the rest of them ****, will upload them tomorrow night I have the CD with the pics at work.

She had her teeth done last week, about 4 days ago i'm getting her ready for a ride, and she's spitting out her carrots, not chewing them properly, so I start checking her teeth, petting her, soothing her when all of a sudden she spits out a piece of tooth....I.FREAKED.OUT! I was in a panic for 10 minutes, tried opening her mouth, sticking my hand in there, the blood drained from my face imagining all kinds of horrers of what this might be. So I did what any neurotic new horse owner does, I called my vet. 

His wife answered the phone and remembered me from when her husband came out to take care of her teeth.
*ME:* Hello my name is "soandso" the vet came by last week to do my mares teeth and OMG SHE SPIT OUT A PIECE OF TOOTH!
*WIFE:* Oh yes I remember you, pretty mare, how old is she?
*ME:* Thank you, she's 3 yrs old.
*WIFE:* well dear she's losing the caps on her baby teeth....
*ME:* *small voice* oh....thank..you...very...much *hangs up phone*

**** was I embarassed, in my own defense im a new horse owner, let me rephrase that .......I'm a new owner to a YOUNG horse. She was fine since she spit it out, no problems chewing, i've been watching her like a hawk...

Wormed her today after my lesson, she took it like a champ, poor thing, that stuff smelled horrible lol. Pictures tomorrow I promise folks!


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Hello all, and a big welcome to all the newbies
> 
> I've been MIA for a bit and WOW to come back to all these pages!!
> 
> *Susan:* I'm so sorry, men can be such azzhats, stay strong!! *hugs*
> 
> *Grace:* ack! Kes is still off? Has the vet been in to see her? Have you had her x-rayed?
> 
> *Stan:* ****...I think I'll leave the pussy er kitty story alone..following Grace and keeping my mouth shut :lol:
> 
> *Fox:* So glad that Mush is doing MUCH better, that was one nasty looking wound :shock:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Token


----------



## Critter sitter

Well Our ride was beauitful on saturday.. I loved every minute of it All 5 Hours!! Cody did fantastic. I have to say though Sunday Sucked.. Man I thought I was in shape! Boy was I wrong. Going up and down hills for that long was hard on my muscles.. Cody seemed great though so I guess I am just out of shape.


Now I seemed to have caught a stomach bug Ucky... 


Have a good day all


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Stan - any luck with the kitty?
cacowgirl - my farrier uses a stand as well, I just assumed all of them did, but maybe not?
Fahntasia - Sapphira sounds like such a sweetie. Can't wait to see pics! And I would have done the same thing had a tooth fallen out, I know they lose teeth but it still would have freaked me out! Kes is getting better, we've had two no limp days in a row now.

Had an amazing time with Kes yesterday. I took her to the large indoor, and free lunged her. This was the first time I've ever free lunged her outside of the round pen. At first she ran off to the end of the arena, but came back after I called her and kept asking her to work. Her circle around me started out about the size of half the arena. By the end, she was circling around me as if she was on the line! And listening so well, and not even thinking about running off. So, even though we haven't ridden in a month, we did learn a new skill with all the walk/trot sessions in the round pen.

We move in 4 days...eeek!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning to all. We had rain last night & it is very cool today. Hubby is out playing w/the small tractor. We're trying to eradicate the goat head stickers-AARGH!

Chance-yes, the foot stand is what I meant.


----------



## texasgal

*Over 40 Lounge*

*The Over 40 Lounge* - _post your stats if you want to be listed! If I've missed anybody, let me know.

_*Edited to add:* ridesapaintedpony, lovewesternhorses, Koolio, coffeemama, Critter sitter, 

*Welcome!*

Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers! 

*ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
*artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
*Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
*Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
*Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
*chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
*coffeemama (f)* - 42, Southern CA, USA
*corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
*Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
*Critter sitter (f)* - 40, Omaha, Nebraska, USA
*darlaflack (f)* - 70, Keremoes, BC
*dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
*Eagle Child (f)* - 59, 
*eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
*EmmJayCee (f)* - 39, Southeastern USA
*Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
*fastfory* *(m)* - 49, 
*Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
*Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
*Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
*Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
*jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
*jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
*Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
*Koolio (f)* - Alberta, Canada
*Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
*lovewesternhorses (f)* - just over 50, Rangiora, NZ
*maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
*Newfie (f)* - 45, Newfoundland, Canada
*oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
*outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
*ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
*pepsipop* - South Africa
*Quail (f)* - 45, Pacific Coast, USA
*ridesapaintedpony* (f) - Michigan, USA
*sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
*Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
*Susan Crumrine (f)* - 42, Ohio, USA
*TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA 
*Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
*TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
*WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
*wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
*With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Critter sitter

texasgal said:


> *The Over 40 Lounge* - _post your stats if you want to be listed! If I've missed anybody, let me know.
> 
> _*Edited to add:* ridesapaintedpony, lovewesternhorses, Koolio, coffeemama, Critter sitter,
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers!
> 
> *ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
> *artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
> *Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
> *Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
> *Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
> *chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
> *coffeemama (f)* - 42, Southern CA, USA
> *corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
> *Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
> *Critter sitter (f)* - 40, Omaha, Nebraska, USA
> *darlaflack (f)* - 70, Keremoes, BC
> *dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
> *Eagle Child (f)* - 59,
> *eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
> *EmmJayCee (f)* - 39, Southeastern USA
> *Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
> *fastfory* *(m)* - 49,
> *Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
> *Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
> *Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
> *Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
> *jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
> *jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
> *Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
> *Koolio (f)* - Alberta, Canada
> *Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
> *lovewesternhorses (f)* - just over 50, Rangiora, NZ
> *maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
> *Newfie (f)* - 45, Newfoundland, Canada
> *oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
> *outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
> *ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
> *pepsipop* - South Africa
> *Quail (f)* - 45, Pacific Coast, USA
> *ridesapaintedpony* (f) - Michigan, USA
> *sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
> *Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
> *Susan Crumrine (f)* - 42, Ohio, USA
> *TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA
> *Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
> *TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
> *WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
> *wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
> *With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


Almost 40.  I have a few weeks just yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ It'll probably be a few weeks before I update again ... so you're in! lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Lol ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Country Woman
Whats happening with the horse riding.

Susan I trust you are doing O/K keep posting communicate with your on line friends and associates. It refreshes the mind.

STELLA ugh I am not sure if she is improving or its my wishfull thinking. I have taken a few days off work this week suffering from lack of energy, so I have checked her daily. The scratching seems to have eased but there are new spots on her hind legs however her face looks as it may have improved. Then as I mentioned that may be wishfull thinking. Treatment is still the same mycosorb, and allivate which is a readly absorbable mineral mix. As it was mentioned by one of the others it may be a long haul.

No ticks at present. No neem oil being applied accept for on her hooves as a precaution stop them crawling up her legs. Also the advice from another it may stop her itching but it may also stop the irritant from the tick collar coming out of her skin. Makes senses to me. I read myco toxins can take months to remove from the system.

I will be spraying my land for weeds over the next couple of weeks, when the wind stops, then applying a couple of ton of lime to try and bring up the PH level over the spring time and early summer. The things we do for our horses. But think how great the sheep are going to taste with all that goodness in them. I can use them as a taste, test guaging how well the soil is doing. 

I love reading about those having great rides and enjoying their time with their horses. It just reves me up:-x I think the name for it is envy.

Cheers all
Stan


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Stan well I don't think I will be flaunting any rides in the near future. It appears when I moved some round pen panels on Sunday I royally screwed up my lower back. I guess I will be in the envy camp for a while. Darn was supposed to go on a poker ride on Saturday too.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Awe Stan well I don't think I will be flaunting any rides in the near future. It appears when I moved some round pen panels on Sunday I royally screwed up my lower back. I guess I will be in the envy camp for a while. Darn was supposed to go on a poker ride on Saturday too.


Well I can't say glad to have you in the envy camp, a bad back is no joke. continued soaking in a spar pool so the weight is taken off the muscles can work wonders. Your skin may resemble a prune. :shock: However, your chances of riding are greater than mine.


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> *The Over 40 Lounge* - _post your stats if you want to be listed! If I've missed anybody, let me know._
> 
> *Edited to add:* ridesapaintedpony, lovewesternhorses, Koolio, coffeemama, Critter sitter,
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers!
> 
> *ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
> *artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
> *Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
> *Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
> *Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
> *chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
> *coffeemama (f)* - 42, Southern CA, USA
> *corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
> *Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
> *Critter sitter (f)* - 40, Omaha, Nebraska, USA
> *darlaflack (f)* - 70, Keremoes, BC
> *dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
> *Eagle Child (f)* - 59,
> *eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
> *EmmJayCee (f)* - 39, Southeastern USA
> *Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
> *fastfory* *(m)* - 49,
> *Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
> *Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
> *Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
> *Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
> *jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
> *jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
> *Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
> *Koolio (f)* - Alberta, Canada
> *Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
> *lovewesternhorses (f)* - just over 50, Rangiora, NZ
> *maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
> *Newfie (f)* - 45, Newfoundland, Canada
> *oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
> *outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
> *ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
> *pepsipop* - South Africa
> *Quail (f)* - 45, Pacific Coast, USA
> *ridesapaintedpony* (f) - Michigan, USA
> *sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
> *Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
> *Susan Crumrine (f)* - 42, Ohio, USA
> *TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA
> *Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
> *TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
> *WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
> *wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
> *With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


I don't post here much, but I turned 65 yesterday, and live in Branson, Missouri...


----------



## texasgal

Sorry I've been somewhat absent. I say "somewhat" because I do come here everyday..just haven't been posting. Things are busy here.

DD20 back in college. DD15 settled into 10th grade.

Wrecked my motorcycle 3 weeks ago ... I'm all healed up, but the bike is still in the shop.

DH got bucked off his horse saturday .. he's ok, but I don't think he'll be too anxious to try to take off loping across the pasture again anytime soon. 

can you say SLOW WORK ...? That's what we're doing more of!

That's about it for me .. I love keeping up with you qll!


----------



## With Grace

Just a quick pop in to say...day 3, no limp! Had quite a sassy, revved up mare today. She's feeling much better. The move will happen as planned.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan: Hope Stella really is getting better.
Grace: I am glad she is sound again.
Texas: Motorcycles scare the crap out of me.

I am leaving Tuesday for TN. I am going to run a 28 stall, 14,000 square foot barn. Sophie and Sasha are coming with me.
I am excited and scared. Heartbroken about missing the kids and Bill....but I am determined to make this work.
Bill is attending counseling. Maybe one day we can get back together. I will see the kids ever other weekend. Gonna be hard.


----------



## With Grace

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan: Hope Stella really is getting better.
> Grace: I am glad she is sound again.
> Texas: Motorcycles scare the crap out of me.
> 
> I am leaving Tuesday for TN. I am going to run a 28 stall, 14,000 square foot barn. Sophie and Sasha are coming with me.
> I am excited and scared. Heartbroken about missing the kids and Bill....but I am determined to make this work.
> Bill is attending counseling. Maybe one day we can get back together. I will see the kids ever other weekend. Gonna be hard.



Wow Susan thats a big move! I know you will be a an awesome Barn Manager, and thats wonderful that Sasha and Sophie will be going with you. So you will be traveling home every other weekend? I truly hope this all works out exactly the way you want it to. Keep us updated on how things go!

So whats the new barn like? What kind of horses?


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all, as promised here are Sapphira pics, enjoy =) She is 16 HH at the moment and still growing, shes a real love bug.


----------



## Stan

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan: Hope Stella really is getting better.
> Grace: I am glad she is sound again.
> Texas: Motorcycles scare the crap out of me.
> 
> I am leaving Tuesday for TN. I am going to run a 28 stall, 14,000 square foot barn. Sophie and Sasha are coming with me.
> I am excited and scared. Heartbroken about missing the kids and Bill....but I am determined to make this work.
> Bill is attending counseling. Maybe one day we can get back together. I will see the kids ever other weekend. Gonna be hard.


Great to see you are moving forward and building a future. You will do O/K. The kids will survive and settle down as long as the adults stay mature. I assume you will still be posting once settled in your new position. TN what does that stand for, and how far from where you are now. Cheers Susan. 

Stella!! well I rounded her up this afternoon and gave her a wash. She was not impressed, cold water. Her skin is hyper sensitive and worse. I am now stumped for what to do next, or is this the course it is going to take. Her face and behind her ears has started to grow new hair but areas of her skin has become flaky.

Grace it seems to be jelling for you now thats a relief.

Texas was it a harley.


Stay safe all
Stan


----------



## oobiedoo

Susan, goodluck in Tn. I'm so envious of the new job, sounds perfect for you. Of course I'm not envious of the decisions you've had to make lately but Stan is right, as long as the adults handle this maturely and with the children's best interest up front they'll do fine. All you can do is one day at the time and in time you'll be where you're meant to be. Don't forget after you're settled we want to hear all about the barn and the horses there and we'll need pics of course.

Fahntasia, Saphirra is such an elegant looking mare, such a gorgeous face.

My sympathy is with all who have a back " thing" wether injury or aging it can sure put a kink in riding plans and even in the everyday interactions with our horses. I just had to find a chiropractor for the first time in at least 30 yrs. and I sure wish I could go another 30 without needing one. Guess I'd better start taking the health thing seriously, I'll be 59 this month and I really hate to admit it but it does seem like things start to fall apart or fail to work like they used to, kinda like not bouncing when you fall anymore.
Hope most of you are enjoying some of the same sunny but wonderfully cooler days like we've had in N.Carolina the last couple of days. Happy trails to all.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi Guys!

Fahntasia she is gorgeous!

Stan: How frustrating. I hope you figure it out soon.

The barn is currently empty but the owner has seven walking horses for

me to bring in and ride, they have been pastured for over a year. 

TN is Tennesse Stan.

Picture of the barn


----------



## Cacowgirl

Susan-that sounds like quite an adventure! so are boarders going to be coming in? Is this a show barn? Good luck to you! Please do keep us posted on your activities-sounds like you will be very busy!

With Grace-so very happy to hear that Kes is doing so well. 

Stan-I hope Stella makes some good progress soon for both your sakes. My gelding is having some issues w/flies/sores & thinnning hair on his flanks right now. And nothing at all has changed!

I have tried to go to bed 3 times tonight & just can't sleep-this is quite aggravating!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Caco: I have to clean the barn, office and do some light maintenance and then I certainly hope some horses come.
No, it is not a show barn.


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. not a Harley. DH rides a Harley, and quite frankly, we can't afford two .. I value my money a little more than that .. his bike is ALWAYS in the shop and EVERYTHING is 2 and 3 times more expensive... it's a racket.

I have a 900 Kawasaki Vulcan Classic.










Only in red/titanium... not this pretty blue one that I really wanted! lol


----------



## Country Woman

Susan Crumrine said:


> Stan: Hope Stella really is getting better.
> Grace: I am glad she is sound again.
> Texas: Motorcycles scare the crap out of me.
> 
> I am leaving Tuesday for TN. I am going to run a 28 stall, 14,000 square foot barn. Sophie and Sasha are coming with me.
> I am excited and scared. Heartbroken about missing the kids and Bill....but I am determined to make this work.
> Bill is attending counseling. Maybe one day we can get back together. I will see the kids ever other weekend. Gonna be hard.


Good Luck Susan. I will be praying for you


----------



## Country Woman

very nice barn Susan


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Susan how exciting for you!! Love the barn and you will definitely have to put more picts up once you are there.


----------



## jaydee

*Susan* Good luck to you in your new life. When my first husband & I split I also took a job as a yard manager - I'd worked part time in BHS riding schools and done some exams so it seemed like a good fit for me. They were 10 of the happiest years of my life and gave me a new purpose - I felt like I existed again as 'me' and not just a wife that had been treated as a doormat. I also realised that I didn't need him to survive and be happy.
*Stan* - Sorry about Stella. Why does she have to be washed in cold water? I've probably missed that somewhere. Maybe she needs some sort of dry scalp treatment as per humans?
Hows the squirrel?
*Grace *- Great news on Kes too - fingers crossed for you

Hi to everyone and hope things are going well for you all


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! 

Susan - that barn looks really nice! Sounds like you have quite a bit of work waiting for you to arrive. 

Jaydee and Cacow - yep, I'm quite relieved that my Kes is finally doing better. Huge sigh of relief.

Stan - please update us on your pussy, errrr, I mean kitty situation.

Fahntasia - DROOLING over the pics. Sapphira is my kind of horse!! 

Went out and lunged Kes today, day 4 of no limp. Dare I say I have a sound horse again? Not going to ride for a couple of weeks though, want to be sure all is well.


----------



## Fahntasia

Good evening all 

*Grace:* I have some spare bubble wrap I can ship you for Kes, I swear sometimes I get the feeling we should swaddle them in cotton! Very glad that she's doing better, was it her show shoes that were bugging her? Maybe time to switch farriers? Yes my sassy one is quite the looker, she knows it too, when we are in the arena and pass by the mirror she gives herself that "hey there" look ****!

*Texas:* i'm loving that bike, red is my favorite color though!!

*Susan:* good for you, you'll be just fine! Get out there, do what needs doing. It will be easier to see it from a better perspective once your away from the issues and problem. That is one big azz barn!! You are living the dream, horses horses and more horses, lucky girl =)

*Ooobiedoo:* I totally understand the pain thing. My knee is in bad shape, I started my self on glucosamine and im praying that it works, otherwise its time for an osteo once a month :-| However it does not keep me away from riding, call it stubborness or stupidity ****!

*Stan:* Is there any way you can use warm water to wash her with? I feel so very bad for your mare, she must be going through all kinds of discomfort with that itchy skin :-( Is the neem shampoo working at all? Have you seen a vet about it, maybe they can shed some light on what is ailing her? There are quite a few things out there to boost her immune system, I was reading that aloe vera does the trick. The vet can also give you some injectable immu boosters. If there's anything you need shipped from Canada please don't hesitate to ask!

Had a great ride on Sapphira this evening. She still doeasn't get the mounting block, im 5'3 shes 16 HH, no mounting block = me grounded lol! She has gotten a bit better with it, it takes 5 min now vs the 15 min 2 weeks ago. Head tossing was non existant, she actually "worked" without me nagging her constantly. Poor thing is wiped after 30 minute workout. I'll slowely up it to 40 min in a few weeks.

Here's her pedigree, anyone know TB bloodlines? Only two that I recognized were Secretariat and Northern Dancer. 
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking


----------



## With Grace

Fahntasia - I think Kes hurt herself in the trailer, and the weighted shoes exacerbated the problem. Call me a weenie, but I won't be getting weighted shoes on her again, ever. Won't need them for dressage, and will just be happy with her natural knee action for our Hunter Pleasure classes. She has a pretty darn flashy trot to begin with, anyways. Since we're moving barns, we will also be having a new farrier. I think our current farrier is good, but another opinion can't hurt either.

Just looked at Sapphira's pedigree - I don't know a whole lot about TB lines, but I do know that having Prospector in there is desirable. I have heard his foals have good personalities. I love that you catch her looking at herself in the mirrors "I'm sexy and I know it" LOL


----------



## Fahntasia

With Grace said:


> Fahntasia - I think Kes hurt herself in the trailer, and the weighted shoes exacerbated the problem. Call me a weenie, but I won't be getting weighted shoes on her again, ever. Won't need them for dressage, and will just be happy with her natural knee action for our Hunter Pleasure classes. She has a pretty darn flashy trot to begin with, anyways. Since we're moving barns, we will also be having a new farrier. I think our current farrier is good, but another opinion can't hurt either.
> 
> Just looked at Sapphira's pedigree - I don't know a whole lot about TB lines, but I do know that having Prospector in there is desirable. I have heard his foals have good personalities. I love that you catch her looking at herself in the mirrors "I'm sexy and I know it" LOL


Ah, poor thing! So glad she's on the mend! You must be excited about the change, good luck with the move =) A good farrier is worth his weight in gold imo. I got mine through my trainer, he does a fantastic job and works with the owner which I love. 

I need to get a picture of Sapphira doing her "look" in the mirror, it had me laughing so hard the first time she did it I nearly fell from my saddle. She has quite the character, and is always making me laugh.

I totally forgot to thank the people that gave me udder advice! Thanks so much, I will be trying to clean zee boobies again soon. I swear I have the mental retention of a fly at times!!

I know nothing about TB lines, I could go on forever about WB's though lol.

I love the way a Morgan moves, they are preeeeettttttttyyyyy! My favorite is the Lippit style morgans, with the long manes, too pretty for words! Such refined heads. I used to ride this morgan gelding when I was a kid, he was a real firecracker over jumps, and your right about thier trot, when they got it, they GOT it. :wink:


----------



## Blue

*OMG! Close call tonight!*

Wow! I wanted to go for a ride this evening and my good friend went with me. We both took our dogs and thank God I remembered to take my gun. Didn't have to use it, but it was a comfort just the same.

We both have had a pretty rough couple of days so we were riding along just chattering away, kinda blowing off steam. We made our destination and turned back to the trailers. It was getting dark fast, but we'd ridden that trail many times and were on horses we trusted. The coyotes started to yip just after sundown. Not unusual. You can usually here them in the distance anywhere in the southwest, right? As we chattered away, letting our mares pick their way and the dogs were staying close, it became apparent that the yips were getting very close! Closer each time in fact. No moon, no stars, no GD flashlight! Stay calm and let the horses do their jobs. We finally made it to the trailers, I'm not kidding, just as the coyotes were getting braver and closer! 

The dogs were wound up, but still obeying us, and the horses were trying hard to stay calm and listen to our direction. We got close enough to the trucks to use our remotes and unlock doors that turned on lights. My friend has a remote start as well. That bought us a little time. I have never intentionally dismounted so quickly in my life! We got the dogs inside the trucks and didn't even take our saddle bags off, just slipped bridles and got those mares in the trailers. OMG! My girl was actually scrambling to get in the trailer. She'd loaded saddled before so it wasn't too bad, but my friend's mare had never loaded still saddled. All my clapping and noise making served two purposes I guess, We could actually hear the coyotes rustling in the brush just a few feet away and doing that "pained yip" that they do trying to lure domestic dogs out. Her mare finally jumped in and we got in our trucks and pulled out. 

Although I had my hand on my gun the entire time, it occurred to me that I've never fired it with this particular horse or my friend's horse for that matter. As we were so close to getting them in the trailers, I didn't want to startle them in the opposite direction if they got out of hand. So, soon I will take everybody out and fire off a couple shots to see how they react.

Everybody is ok, but I've NEVER had coyotes come in so close before.  I was almost like they were waiting at the trailers for us.


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> *Susan* Good luck to you in your new life. When my first husband & I split I also took a job as a yard manager - I'd worked part time in BHS riding schools and done some exams so it seemed like a good fit for me. They were 10 of the happiest years of my life and gave me a new purpose - I felt like I existed again as 'me' and not just a wife that had been treated as a doormat. I also realised that I didn't need him to survive and be happy.
> *Stan* - Sorry about Stella. Why does she have to be washed in cold water? I've probably missed that somewhere. Maybe she needs some sort of dry scalp treatment as per humans?
> Hows the squirrel?
> *Grace *- Great news on Kes too - fingers crossed for you
> 
> Hi to everyone and hope things are going well for you all


Why does Stella Have to be washed in cold water. Well now, down under, down under and to clear that up, down under is refered to as Australia. 
New Zealand is further south than Australia therefore making us further down under and closer to the ice. So being down under we are a tough bunch. Being so primitive and going backwards at an alarming rate, our horses have to be able to brave the cold, just like us men folk. 

Another reason There was no hot water at the shed and I am to lazey to fetch it from the house. But in extracting myself from being labled as a cruel man I am considering putting a gass operated, hot water, outside shower for the summer so Stella can laze around a warm shower after her light work out.:lol: A shower cap may be a problem


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
nice catching up with everyone 
hope you all are good


----------



## Hunter65




----------



## jaydee

Stan said:


> Why does Stella Have to be washed in cold water. Well now, down under, down under and to clear that up, down under is refered to as Australia.
> New Zealand is further south than Australia therefore making us further down under and closer to the ice. So being down under we are a tough bunch. Being so primitive and going backwards at an alarming rate, our horses have to be able to brave the cold, just like us men folk.
> 
> Another reason There was no hot water at the shed and I am to lazey to fetch it from the house. But in extracting myself from being labled as a cruel man I am considering putting a gass operated, hot water, outside shower for the summer so Stella can laze around a warm shower after her light work out.:lol: A shower cap may be a problem


 Well I'm glad you cleared up all the 'down under' stuff and explained the hot water situation too. I didn't detect a hint of sarcasm though there did I?


----------



## texasgal

Stan .. you any good at body clipping? Why don't you go help this poor girl out!??

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/please-help-me-major-clipping-disaster-137497/

I know she's probably freaking, but it's just .... so .... funny!


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Stan .. you any good at body clipping? Why don't you go help this poor girl out!??
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/please-help-me-major-clipping-disaster-137497/
> 
> I know she's probably freaking, but it's just .... so .... funny!


 
Had a look and left a comment


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Good morning everyone
> nice catching up with everyone
> hope you all are good


I believe CW you only have 552 carrots left I had nothing to do, the oppertunity was presented to me and I took it. I now have 3 carrots:lol:


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> Stan .. you any good at body clipping? Why don't you go help this poor girl out!??
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/please-help-me-major-clipping-disaster-137497/
> 
> I know she's probably freaking, but it's just .... so .... funny!


 
I walked right into that one. Had a look, left a comment and got my ear chewed so I left another comment. oh dear


----------



## oobiedoo

Stan, 
I don't recall if anyone has ever asmed before but are you familar with Smartpak? I was just lying here rereading their summer 2012 supplement and theres an article on skin issues and they have a product , APF, that is supposed to"contains several different adaptogens, which are natural plant derived substances that modulate the body's immune response. They are believed to dial up the immunity when facing an infection and dial it down when facing an allergen." Anyway they have a website SmartPak.com, they have toll free numbers too but I dont know if they'd apply to NZ. If you haven't already check out their website, maybe they'd have something to help Stella.


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> Well I'm glad you cleared up all the 'down under' stuff and explained the hot water situation too. I didn't detect a hint of sarcasm though there did I?


 
I was also considering a swimming pool for her as well but then I'd never get her to do any work.:lol: A we bit more sarcasm:shock:


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Stan,
> I don't recall if anyone has ever asmed before but are you familar with Smartpak? I was just lying here rereading their summer 2012 supplement and theres an article on skin issues and they have a product , APF, that is supposed to"contains several different adaptogens, which are natural plant derived substances that modulate the body's immune response. They are believed to dial up the immunity when facing an infection and dial it down when facing an allergen." Anyway they have a website SmartPak.com, they have toll free numbers too but I dont know if they'd apply to NZ. If you haven't already check out their website, maybe they'd have something to help Stella.


I am going to check this one out, thanks for the info To lesses the reaction when faced with an allergen is what is most likely needed.


----------



## texasgal

Stan said:


> I walked right into that one. Had a look, left a comment and got my ear chewed so I left another comment. oh dear


LOL .. they just don't know you like we do ...

Seriously .. did she REALLY think you were serious about hair remover ... *rolls eyes*


----------



## jaydee

Stan said:


> I was also considering a swimming pool for her as well but then I'd never get her to do any work.:lol: A we bit more sarcasm:shock:


 Well I cant believe you haven't already dug a pool out for her - I mean what sort of an owner are you that doesn't have a heated swimming pool for your horse
Shame on you. Go take a cold shower for punishment.


----------



## Stan

During a visit to my doctor, I asked him, "How do you determine whether or not an older person should be put in an old age home?" 
"Well," he said, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the person to empty the bathtub." 
"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it is bigger than the spoon or the teacup."

"No" he said. "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"


----------



## Stan

"The Gunslinger"



An old prospector shuffled into the town of El Indio, Texas leading a tired old mule. The old man headed straight for the only saloon in town, to clear his parched throat..

He walked up to the saloon and tied his old mule to the hitch rail.

As he stood there, brushing some of the dust from his face and clothes, a young gunslinger stepped out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other.

The young gunslinger looked at the old man and laughed, saying, "Hey old man, can you dance?"

The old man looked up at the gunslinger and said, "No son, I don't dance... never really wanted to."

A crowd had gathered as the gunslinger grinned and said, "Well, you old fool, you're gonna dance now!" and started shooting at the old man's feet.

The old prospector, not wanting to get a toe blown off, started hopping around like a flea on a hot skillet.

Everybody standing around was laughing.

When his last bullet had been fired, the young gunslinger, still laughing, holstered his gun and turned around to go back into the saloon.

The old man turned to his pack mule, pulled out a double-barreled 12 gauge shotgun and cocked both hammers.

The loud clicks carried clearly through the desert air. The crowd stopped laughing immediately.

The young gunslinger heard the sounds too, and he turned around very slowly.

The silence was deafening. The crowd watched as the young gunman stared at the old timer and the large gaping holes of those twin 12gauge barrels.

The barrels of the shotgun never wavered in the old man's hands, as he quietly said;

"Son, have you ever kissed a mule's ***?"

The gunslinger swallowed hard and said, "No sir... but...but I've always wanted to."



There are a few lessons for all of us here:

*Don't be arrogant..
*Don't waste ammunition.
*Whiskey makes you think you're smarter than you are.
*Always make sure you know who is in control.
*And finally, don't screw around with old folks; they didn't
get old by being stupid.


Now off to check Stella
Cheers all
Token


----------



## Hunter65

Ahhhhh thanks Stan another good one.

Well thought my back was getting better til I went to put my slipper on...
Still hoping to ride tomorrow, whether its the poker ride or games day.

Stan bring Stella over for a swim in Hunters pool! Just make sure she has a pedicure first.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Ahhhhh thanks Stan another good one.
> 
> Well thought my back was getting better til I went to put my slipper on...
> Still hoping to ride tomorrow, whether its the poker ride or games day.
> 
> Stan bring Stella over for a swim in Hunters pool! Just make sure she has a pedicure first.
> 
> View attachment 112219


Were on the way, and her nails, a nice pink colour in keeping with her beach towel:lol:


----------



## Stan

Well after being attacked by the grey pussy this morning, James came to my defence, I fed them both and ambled out to feed Stella and Kate. Stella is in a mood, (must be something in the air) I had to hold the buckets at shoulder height for the horses as the sheep and a lamb were bullying them. Hard to imagine the great big horses being pushed off their tucker by a couple of sheep and a lamb. However, it gave me my daily workout holding the buckets with feed in. I think I'll go back to the potato sacks.

Stella. I do believe she may be on the mend up front. Her hair seems to be growing around her ears and face and I noticed some colour around her girth area. But her Butt is showing the signs of the hair loss. Seems to be moving south. That person in the other thread with the horse with the bad hair cut has nothing on Stella. At least she can take her horse out and all she will get is hands pointing and a few sniggers. When I take Stella out you would think she has the plague and all she is doing is keeping in step with me and the bald look.

I am maintaing the treatment, mycosorb and mineral supplement but adding one more treatment. I am going to wash her chest with head and shoulders shampoo just a trial area first, and also an area not effected with hair loss. If there is no reaction after a couple of days its another bath for her. That is if I can catch her, she has the snitch with me after the last cold bath she had to endure. The fact that I was also getting wet by the cold water seems to have escaped her notice. but then again she is only a horse.

And i have managed to swipe a couple more carrots from unsuspecting posters not to mention any names CW 

Cheers all
Token aka Stan


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Just stopping by to ask a huge favor: please send us all the happiest trailer thoughts you can muster tomorrow around noon. Kes will be taking her tryptophan at 10 am tomorrow, loading at noon, and arriving by 12:30. Im so nervous! The trailer cam is all tested and working well. I packed up all of our stuff this afternoon, had a long talk with Kes about where were going tomorrow, and walked around the trailer to be sure all looks good. 

Will spend the rest of my night praying things go ok tomorrow...can't wait for both of us to start our new training.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just stopping by to ask a huge favor: please send us all the happiest trailer thoughts you can muster tomorrow around noon. Kes will be taking her tryptophan at 10 am tomorrow, loading at noon, and arriving by 12:30. Im so nervous! The trailer cam is all tested and working well. I packed up all of our stuff this afternoon, had a long talk with Kes about where were going tomorrow, and walked around the trailer to be sure all looks good.
> 
> Will spend the rest of my night praying things go ok tomorrow...can't wait for both of us to start our new training.


All the best for tomorrow. Slow drive, slow cornering, no sudden breaking, what a drive, but I have had to do it. All will go well.


----------



## texasgal

Don't be nervous! Channel your inner horse whisperer and show her all the CALM and CONFIDENCE in the world!

Praying .....


----------



## jaydee

Stan said:


> During a visit to my doctor, I asked him, "How do you determine whether or not an older person should be put in an old age home?"
> "Well," he said, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the person to empty the bathtub."
> "Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it is bigger than the spoon or the teacup."
> 
> "No" he said. "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"


 So I dont need the bucket then?????????????????????
*Stan* - had a thought when you mentioned your sheep. Do you give them selenium blocks or supplement? Sheep land can sometimes be high in selenium as the critters excrete some of it and too much selenium can be bad for horses - I imagine like all things that some might be more senstive than others but hair loss, itching and sore skin areas are some of the symptoms
Not sure if this will attach clearly enough to read but you can google effects of too much selenium & horses


----------



## Stan

Thanks for that info jaydee I don't think selenium is the problem, well I hope not.

The land in Northland is very low in selenium and magnesium which has to be applied when topdressing. Selenium only in trace amounts. If the sheep are excreating it then I have a delema. What will i use for the Sunday roast or spit BBQ. She who must be obeyed will go into withdrawls without her lamb roast now and again. In fact it is down right scary if one gets in the way of her and a shank end bone. Back the selenium. It has been applied to the properity a couple of years ago only in trace amounts, an ounce per ton of fert. We have very sandy soil so it tends to wash out very quickly.

Before her skin broke out there was the tick collar but befor that her coat was the picture of health, shining and what we call dappled when reflecting sun light, you could see all of the colours as she moved, and she new it.

Her over all health seems fine she has good hooves a little soft underneath but that is only because she has had shoes on, an item I am working on discarding. That is if I ever get to ride her any time soon. Bare back riding comes to mind but Stella has the habit, and perfected, the side step to go around the imaginary ant that is in her path. Right now she is outside the window standing tall, her strawberry mane is dirty and in need of a very good wash as is her tail, all a bit gritty. You know when she is cleaned, polished, and brushed to me she is quite impresive in a tarty kind of way.

The neem oil has not been applied for a while but is hard to wash out and tends to make the mane and tail sticky catching all of the dirt when she has a roll. A consideration for others but it did deal to the ticks.

Back to the selenium I do several test spots on the ground and see if I can detect any. The next time we see the vet I will have blood work done and that test will also be included. She is calm at the moment so I think Ill sneek out and surprise her. Halter in one hand shampoo in the other. she will spot me coming and take off. We play this game, catch me if you can knowing full well, I will run out of puff first. However I am human, male, and have a bigger and better brain than my mare. But she will have something to say about that, I'm sure. 

Have you ever thought if a horse could talk what would it say to us. I can imagine stella as I walk into the paddock she would look at me through the hair covering her eyes not lift her head from the grass she is eating and with out any emotion say, ****** off.!!! 

And with that I will.

Cheers all
Stan aka token


----------



## Stan

The things I go through to give Stella a bath.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

very funny Stan


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

With Grace, I am sure everything will go just fine tomorrow!!!!

Well, I got back from Myrtle Beach last night at 8:00pm after a week of vacation and was out at the barn at 7:00am this morning getting Isabella ready for our first judged trail ride.

I went with the barn owner and her horse, one of her students and a farm horse, and then me and Isabella.

I had not trailered Izzy since I bought her. We used a 4 horse trailer and Isabella was the largest horse so she went in first. She didn't even hesitate!

I had no idea what to expect today because of this not only being my first judged trail ride but the first time I have ever taken her off the property at a place with lots of horses!!!! Her old polo playing days came back to her because she was so calm, cool and collected. She was not bothered by any of the trucks, trailers, and other horses. I was so proud of her.

The ride lasted about 3 hours and there were 7 obstacles. Each obstacle was worth 10 points and you received a score depending on whether or not you completed it, how calm you and your horse was, and how fast you did it.

We received scores on going up the steps (built into a hillside), opening a gate, and trotting over poles and then doing a 360 inside a small square. We weren't perfect...but we did it.

We received perfect scores for the hay bale squeeze (going through a very narrow path between piles of hay bales) and the rain slicker obstacle (picking a slicker off a post, putting it on, taking it off, and putting it back on the post.

We received a score of zero for crossing the river: Isabella was NOT going across there by herself. We had to have the BO come back over and then Izzy follwed her horse with no hesitation. We also received a score of zero for the bridge crossing: This was not a surprise since Izzy has developed a recent fear of horse eating trolls under all bridges. She cheated and went down the ravine instead.

All in all, a great day. I am so proud of Isabella and proud of myself too. I had such a good time and I think we have found our niche! I can;t wait to do another one after we work on water and bridge crossings a bit. 

By the way...if anyone is familiar with the show on cable "Best of America on Horseback" which is hosted by Thomas Seay, this trail ride was on his farm. He lives less than 5 miles from where I board Isabella.

Here are some pics:


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

All the good vibes sent to us worked! She trailered like pro, no problems at all! We arrived at our new barn unscathed, and excited to see all the Morgans poking their heads out to greet us. I think she is really going to like it there. We got all settled in, talked with our new trainer and I smooched her goodbye. Will give her tomorrow to settle, and then will go watch her first training session on Monday. 

So, I did take some pics - one of the trailer cam which is one of the best purchases I have made. It kept me calm the entire drive knowing that she wasn't hurting herself. She watched out the window the whole time. The second in Kes happy in her new home.


----------



## corgi

That is great news!!!!! Yay!


----------



## texasgal

WG ... I'm so happy for you.... for HER! Yay!


----------



## With Grace

Corgi- awesome pics, way to go Izzy! Sounds like you had a great time, and Izzy got to show off for you. Love the pic of you in the lime, you look so happy!


----------



## Stan

Well I have to say I am envious of you all having such successfull days with your horses.
But my turn is coming, I think.

I see the carrot thief has struck again. That carrot I swiped from CW has been swiped from me and an extra as well. Justice has been served.

Cheers all
Stan


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-Glad you had such a good day.The lime green really sets you off & looks nice on your grey. Did you get any placing? Hope you can train her over her problem areas.

With Grace-so happy that the trailering went so well! She looks quite content at her new "digs".

Stan-I do hope Stella's coat problems improve soon-this has been a long journey for you & her. Cold baths are just not fun!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Corgi-Glad you had such a good day.The lime green really sets you off & looks nice on your grey. Did you get any placing? Hope you can train her over her problem areas.
> 
> With Grace-so happy that the trailering went so well! She looks quite content at her new "digs".
> 
> Stan-I do hope Stella's coat problems improve soon-this has been a long journey for you & her. Cold baths are just not fun!


 
Her coat seems to be improving slightly in the fore area and deterating around her rear.

I surpose if one took the collar and the action of it is to spread all over her skin, and the conditions that it did seem stronger than the others, she had a cover on as well, making the active ingrediant unable to escape. She recieved a strong dose mainly being up front hence the reaction being more suvere in the fore quarters than the hind, add to it she is moulting.

We are coming into the riding season and a few treks very soon. The important one is a two day trek in 8 weeks so I have to get her fit enough to ride and settled to boot. Her skin is super sensitive at this time so all I can do is manage her scratching which she is not doing much of, and hope she comes right over the next two weeks.

The trek at the end of November is important and is being held in the rough country a few miles from our place to raise funds for the riding for the disabled. Generally very well attended up to 180 horses and on the odd occasion they have 180 riders sitting on them. That is generally right at the beginning. 

This ride requires breast plates, straps and cruppers. So its going to be a good one. Stella has to get used to the crupper as well. I could get her injected to take away the irritation and allow me to ride however, this would also lower her pain sensers giving her the impression she is fitter than she really is and she would push herself past her fittness level which will do her a lot of harm. I have weighed that up and decided not to mask her condition but to let her work through it.

What I will start doing is take her for walks over the farm behind us to get her started and listening to me again. I am lucky with her, she can be left for months, brought in, and without working on a rope can be ridden. All she needs is a couple of minutes walking beside me and she starts to take notice. Is a bit rough for the first 30 minutes riding but can be handled and has no mean tricks stored up to play.

So the next step is to work on her face and girth area, and get that healed while leading her for hours over the farm bringing up her fitness in preperation that she may be able to go on the trek. It will help my fitness as well.

I'm sitting in the lounge while rambling on here, and Stella is 20 feet away looking very intently over the gate at the goings on in the yard. She who must be obeyed is preping for a cattle drive this morning, and Stella knows something is brewing, funny how they always recognise when we are wearing our riding gear, she thinks she is going to miss out. While Kate, has ******ed off to the far end of the paddock. Little does Kate know Roslyn is riding a friend horse and not her.

I have had dogs, cats, birds, and all manner of critters we have in NZ as a pet but I have never put as much money into the animals as I do now.

The things we do for our horses, I walk past the paddock every day and throw money onto it, whats left she who must takes.

Cheers all
and as always the spelling mistakes are mine please don't copy

Token aka Stan


----------



## jaydee

Great to hear all the good news from everyone
*Stan* I wasn't sure if the sheep were a new item - a friend who keeps a fairly large flock can't keep one of her horses in the same field as the sheep as its hyper sensitive to the selenium they have to put down which is why I suggested it. He land is not all easy draining though.
These things do crop up that baffle us - I bought a polyester cotton fleece numnah (saddle pad) recently and both of the horses we have tried it on went really freaky after about 15 minutes behaving as if they were being attacked by a swarm of biting bugs


----------



## With Grace

jaydee said:


> Great to hear all the good news from everyone
> *Stan* I wasn't sure if the sheep were a new item - a friend who keeps a fairly large flock can't keep one of her horses in the same field as the sheep as its hyper sensitive to the selenium they have to put down which is why I suggested it. He land is not all easy draining though.
> These things do crop up that baffle us - I bought a polyester cotton fleece numnah (saddle pad) recently and both of the horses we have tried it on went really freaky after about 15 minutes behaving as if they were being attacked by a swarm of biting bugs


Wow the same thing happened to me with the horse I used to lease!! I put a new shaped pad on her of synthetic fleece, and she ran around bucking and jumping all over the place. I have never purchased synthetic fleece again.


----------



## Stan

Jaydee, With Grace thats a piece of info I will store for latter. I tend to steer away from man made fibre, and it had accoured to me it may have been the sheep when Stella first had a skin reaction last year but as she came right I dismissed that but worth thinking about again but in more depth.

O/K Country Woman whats happening on the riding front, seems you and I are the only ones not riding and every one knows why I'm not in the saddle. 
I'm cooking dinner tonight as Roslyn is out riding. I think I'll do a nice Thai dish.


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> With Grace, I am sure everything will go just fine tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Well, I got back from Myrtle Beach last night at 8:00pm after a week of vacation and was out at the barn at 7:00am this morning getting Isabella ready for our first judged trail ride.
> 
> I went with the barn owner and her horse, one of her students and a farm horse, and then me and Isabella.
> 
> I had not trailered Izzy since I bought her. We used a 4 horse trailer and Isabella was the largest horse so she went in first. She didn't even hesitate!
> 
> I had no idea what to expect today because of this not only being my first judged trail ride but the first time I have ever taken her off the property at a place with lots of horses!!!! Her old polo playing days came back to her because she was so calm, cool and collected. She was not bothered by any of the trucks, trailers, and other horses. I was so proud of her.
> 
> The ride lasted about 3 hours and there were 7 obstacles. Each obstacle was worth 10 points and you received a score depending on whether or not you completed it, how calm you and your horse was, and how fast you did it.
> 
> We received scores on going up the steps (built into a hillside), opening a gate, and trotting over poles and then doing a 360 inside a small square. We weren't perfect...but we did it.
> 
> We received perfect scores for the hay bale squeeze (going through a very narrow path between piles of hay bales) and the rain slicker obstacle (picking a slicker off a post, putting it on, taking it off, and putting it back on the post.
> 
> We received a score of zero for crossing the river: Isabella was NOT going across there by herself. We had to have the BO come back over and then Izzy follwed her horse with no hesitation. We also received a score of zero for the bridge crossing: This was not a surprise since Izzy has developed a recent fear of horse eating trolls under all bridges. She cheated and went down the ravine instead.
> 
> All in all, a great day. I am so proud of Isabella and proud of myself too. I had such a good time and I think we have found our niche! I can;t wait to do another one after we work on water and bridge crossings a bit.
> 
> By the way...if anyone is familiar with the show on cable "Best of America on Horseback" which is hosted by Thomas Seay, this trail ride was on his farm. He lives less than 5 miles from where I board Isabella.
> 
> Here are some pics:


Love that horse float


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
Sorry I have not been here lately 
I have had a bad cold so staying rested up 
hope everyone is fine


----------



## Country Woman

No not riding yet I guess a long waiting list


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> No not riding yet I guess a long waiting list


Keep at them you never know they may have miss placed your contact details


----------



## stevenson

hi, so there are only a couple of others who dont ride. ;( bums me out, but i am going to start riding when the weather cools off, i cannot take this heat anymore 100 degree weather sucks. but then again I have said for the last few years I was gonna ride again, so I best get my stove up fat duff in gear this year. I have a couple gentle horses now so no more putting it off. my knee cracks and snaps now, just walking and stretching, and I hope the old tailbone and back does not scream pain . Pushing close to 60 now, and i hate getting old but it sure beats the alternative !


----------



## corgi

Stan said:


> Love that horse float


Wish it were mine!! It belongs to the barn owner and it fits 4 horses comfortably. It has a nice storage area and a bed in it. And she drives it like a pro.


----------



## jaydee

*Corgi* - well done with the trail ride - really great to see ex polo ponies etc doing well at other stuff, inspires other people to give them a try. I have an on and off battle with Looby and water which usually ends up with someone getting wet when she either leaps through in a couple of bounds or plants herself mid way and refuses to move. The trail riding competitions look like the Le Trek that we do in the UK - I wouldn't mind looking into it
*Grace* - I'm glad that someone else has had a bad experience with those sort of numnahs - this one is also saddle shaped. I felt lucky that Jazzy responded so well to me pulling her head round to my leg and I was able to stop her bucking long enough to jump off as she was close to out of control. I quit on Looby the moment the twitching started!!! I offered it to our 2 little dogs - Pug & pom and they didn't want to know it at all.
*Stan* - My sister said 'well what did you expect asking them to wear fake sheepskin. 
*CW* - You MUST chase up these riding lessons, autumn is upon us and lovely riding weather after all the heat. Maybe you can find somewhere else?
Hi to everyone, hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## oobiedoo

Stevenson
No, theres more than 2 people on here that aren't riding. You took all my usual excuses 100 degree heat aches and age. But now the weather is getting nice so...
Unlike CW who is without a horse at the moment mine is in the backyard and absolutely healthy so either I get up there soon or admit to being a chicken and sell her. But I like buying hay and feed : )


----------



## Stan

stevenson said:


> hi, so there are only a couple of others who dont ride. ;( bums me out, but i am going to start riding when the weather cools off, i cannot take this heat anymore 100 degree weather sucks. but then again I have said for the last few years I was gonna ride again, so I best get my stove up fat duff in gear this year. I have a couple gentle horses now so no more putting it off. my knee cracks and snaps now, just walking and stretching, and I hope the old tailbone and back does not scream pain . Pushing close to 60 now, and i hate getting old but it sure beats the alternative !


60 still one of the young, but get off the couch and ride. It gets the joints moving and gives a valid reason to buy a spar pool to soak the bones in.
Welcome I'm a rising 64 very rising

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Stevenson
> No, theres more than 2 people on here that aren't riding. You took all my usual excuses 100 degree heat aches and age. But now the weather is getting nice so...
> Unlike CW who is without a horse at the moment mine is in the backyard and absolutely healthy so either I get up there soon or admit to being a chicken and sell her. But I like buying hay and feed : )


Ride that horse.


----------



## maisie

*Stevenson* - I love your herd! I'm all envious of you living somewhere where you can have multiples. I don't think I could keep up with more than one riding horse but I'd like to take in a few that are over their riding days. Your old ones look so sweet.

*Country Woman* - Were you jinxed by starting this great thread? I'd third the advice to call them up every few weeks. You don't want to be a pest, but it's good for someone to know that you're eagerly waiting. They should be able to give you an estimate of how long it will take.

*Corgi* - Congrats to you and Izzy on the trail competition.

*Stan* - Your women are lucky. I want someone to make some Thai food for me. As long as they're a good cook.

I've ridden several fun new horses recently, including a 32 year old Arabian gelding who is still as snorty and bouncy as the stereotype. I've got a lesson tonight after work and of course it's going to rain all day. We'll ride inside but the trip from the stall to the covered arena is tough.

My silly 9 yr old cocker mix took off after a critter weekend before last and tore his cruciate tendon. Talk about aging gracefully, hah. Now he has one hind leg with a very high price tag and is sentenced to several weeks in an E collar and 3 months of strictly limited activity. Nothing like a free dog, right?


----------



## Critter sitter

I have been Kinda Quiet and I am sorry all.. My Mother in law is very Ill right now.. She has stage 4 cervical cancer and It is close to the end ;(. Hubby Bless his heart is staying with her and Is very distraught with all that is going on. He does not like to talk about it and will get snappy with me if I push to hard. MIL lives about 3 hours from here so I am here with the Daughter and Animals while he is up there. I am just so sad right now. I tend to go to my horse when I start to feel depressed about him losing his mother. My mom is also very ill she has stage 4 lung cancer. She lives in Florida. So I can't spend the time he is with his mother. I think he feels bad that I can'y. I tell him that I made the choice to live here and not to feel bad but to Please enjoy his mother and make lasting "good " memories while he can. Please all If you are the praying Kind Keep Hubby and his Mom in your Prayers. And my mom too. Cancer Sucks!


----------



## Critter sitter

oobiedoo said:


> Stevenson
> No, theres more than 2 people on here that aren't riding. You took all my usual excuses 100 degree heat aches and age. But now the weather is getting nice so...
> Unlike CW who is without a horse at the moment mine is in the backyard and absolutely healthy so either I get up there soon or admit to being a chicken and sell her. But I like buying hay and feed : )


 If you were closer I would come ride with you and get you over that fear


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

crittersitter - I'm so sorry about your MIL and mom! I'll be keeping them and you in my prayers. 

CW - I agree with the others, give them a gentle reminder that you are ready to start riding. I'm betting they like to have eager riders!

oobiedoo - can you set small goals for yourself? Just saddle up and mount, and sit there. Then call it a day. Next day, just walk around a small area. I have a friend who is also nervous to get back on her QH, she used to ride with me all last winter and then for some reason she just hasn't ridden in months because of an unknown fear. You can do this!!

maisie - hope your doggy is feeling better, I know all too well how a "cheap" dog can turn into a a very expensive one. My min pin I rescued from a backyard breeder, shes 10 now, and 2 years ago she had to have a full jaw replacement and many teeth removed. Her new jaw is worth more than all my dental work combined!

jaydee - do you think there could be static with those "fleece" saddle pads? The horse is getting static shocked over and over? That would be enough to make me buck!

Stan - I've been using fly guard on my mare this summer, and noticed some hair missing on her mandible. I looked into it and it has geranium oil in it - is this the same as Stella's fly collar???

Susan - how are things??

Well, I haven't seen Kes since I dropped her off. I came down with some bug on Sunday and am just now starting to feel better. I have a training lesson scheduled for tomorrow though I can make. My trainer, who is so sweet, has texted me each day letting me know how she is settling in. Sounds like she's really happy there, with lots of horses and turnout she's had lots of social time which she loves.


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace.. Thank you And I hope you are 100% soon.. I had a flu bug last week. They are nasty


----------



## Critter sitter

_*Maisie*_. I sure hope your pooch is on the mend these critters can get into the craziest jams.. I have 2 million dollar dogs.. bother and sister.. they have Liver issues.. between meds food and cleaning supplies to clean up messes they can't help but make.. my sweet rescue babies have cost me $$$$.


----------



## maisie

*Critter Sitter* - My, you are going through such a hard time now. I will keep you in my thoughts and I hope your animals are a comfort to you. 

Bams is holding up but he is bored bored bored. He relies on toys, bones and games to keep his mind active and those activities are limited by the e-collar. He is so funny and pathetic when he tries to scratch an ear and only gets plastic!


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter I am sorry you are going through this now


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> crittersitter - I'm so sorry about your MIL and mom! I'll be keeping them and you in my prayers.
> 
> CW - I agree with the others, give them a gentle reminder that you are ready to start riding. I'm betting they like to have eager riders!
> 
> oobiedoo - can you set small goals for yourself? Just saddle up and mount, and sit there. Then call it a day. Next day, just walk around a small area. I have a friend who is also nervous to get back on her QH, she used to ride with me all last winter and then for some reason she just hasn't ridden in months because of an unknown fear. You can do this!!
> 
> maisie - hope your doggy is feeling better, I know all too well how a "cheap" dog can turn into a a very expensive one. My min pin I rescued from a backyard breeder, shes 10 now, and 2 years ago she had to have a full jaw replacement and many teeth removed. Her new jaw is worth more than all my dental work combined!
> 
> jaydee - do you think there could be static with those "fleece" saddle pads? The horse is getting static shocked over and over? That would be enough to make me buck!
> 
> Stan - I've been using fly guard on my mare this summer, and noticed some hair missing on her mandible. I looked into it and it has geranium oil in it - is this the same as Stella's fly collar???
> 
> Susan - how are things??
> 
> Well, I haven't seen Kes since I dropped her off. I came down with some bug on Sunday and am just now starting to feel better. I have a training lesson scheduled for tomorrow though I can make. My trainer, who is so sweet, has texted me each day letting me know how she is settling in. Sounds like she's really happy there, with lots of horses and turnout she's had lots of social time which she loves.


 
I believe it might be the spelling on the packet the tick collar came in is (geraniol). and a warning may produce an allergic reaction. The brand name is equl'7 Night pay to take it off and wash the area also google both spellings and see if it is the same.


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> *Stevenson* - I love your herd! I'm all envious of you living somewhere where you can have multiples. I don't think I could keep up with more than one riding horse but I'd like to take in a few that are over their riding days. Your old ones look so sweet.
> 
> *Country Woman* - Were you jinxed by starting this great thread? I'd third the advice to call them up every few weeks. You don't want to be a pest, but it's good for someone to know that you're eagerly waiting. They should be able to give you an estimate of how long it will take.
> 
> *Corgi* - Congrats to you and Izzy on the trail competition.
> 
> *Stan* - Your women are lucky. I want someone to make some Thai food for me. As long as they're a good cook.
> 
> I've ridden several fun new horses recently, including a 32 year old Arabian gelding who is still as snorty and bouncy as the stereotype. I've got a lesson tonight after work and of course it's going to rain all day. We'll ride inside but the trip from the stall to the covered arena is tough.
> 
> My silly 9 yr old cocker mix took off after a critter weekend before last and tore his cruciate tendon. Talk about aging gracefully, hah. Now he has one hind leg with a very high price tag and is sentenced to several weeks in an E collar and 3 months of strictly limited activity. Nothing like a free dog, right?


 
I am a wizz at getting thai food ready, though, it is a 50 mile round trip to the thai take away but I make the effort for her. Men know how to please:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

CritterSitter-Prayers & kind thoughts coming to all -Yes, cancer sucks-I've had it myself & it does change your life. I hope you have the opportunity to email or call your Mom often.

With Grace-sorry you have been sick-your new BO sounds like a gem to keep you informed about Kes.

Stan-so you brought in take-out Thai food? That counts! I'd be so happy for any meal I wasn't 100% responsible for-LOL.

CW-I say call, too, the squeaky wheel gets the grease! 

We took our young dog to get her rabies shot at a shot clinic yesterday-she was also given a health check-she's fine & weighs nearly 87 pounds-do hope at a year & half that she is done growing! She thought everyone there just wanted to love her-she's such a sweetie.


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you CA. Congrats on yourt survival.. How long now?

yes I can talk to my mom any time I want
thank heavens for unlimited minutes.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to call the riding place tomorrow


----------



## Norma M Sutton

I'm over 40 lol and approaching the half century mark in a couple of years  I grew up with horses, well one 1/2 American Saddlebred tricolored pinto and a hackney pony. When I left for school the racking mare was passed down to my brother. I road the big warmblood horses while in college, more dressage style then the bareback I road at home, then was without a horse to ride until this summer when I decided for my midlife "crisis" I need this little gal. She's 5 or 6 years old, green broke, 14 hand and a sweetheart. She was underweight when I got her so I started out riding bareback. I discovered she appears to have been trained in a hackamore so have been riding in a sidepull until my hackamore gets here. This past weekend I tossed a rough saddle blanket on her for some grip and we went for our longest ride yet. What a difference. As soon as the cinch was tightened up her whole attitude changed to a business one. Now if it would just stop RAINING lol


----------



## Norma M Sutton

This is from this weekend.


----------



## Inga

Critter sitter said:


> I have been Kinda Quiet and I am sorry all.. My Mother in law is very Ill right now.. She has stage 4 cervical cancer and It is close to the end ;(. Hubby Bless his heart is staying with her and Is very distraught with all that is going on. He does not like to talk about it and will get snappy with me if I push to hard. MIL lives about 3 hours from here so I am here with the Daughter and Animals while he is up there. I am just so sad right now. I tend to go to my horse when I start to feel depressed about him losing his mother. My mom is also very ill she has stage 4 lung cancer. She lives in Florida. So I can't spend the time he is with his mother. I think he feels bad that I can'y. I tell him that I made the choice to live here and not to feel bad but to Please enjoy his mother and make lasting "good " memories while he can. Please all If you are the praying Kind Keep Hubby and his Mom in your Prayers. And my mom too. Cancer Sucks!


 
I am so sorry to hear about both your mother and your mother in law. You are absolutely right, Cancer sucks. I also had Stage 4 Cancer but thank God, they caught it in time and hit it with everything they had. I am still here to tell but it truly changed my life. 

I am indeed someone who believes in God and I will most certainly pray for you and your whole family as you go through this difficult time. They say God never gives us more then we can handle but sometimes we need to ask him to help us through it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Inga said:


> I am so sorry to hear about both your mother and your mother in law. You are absolutely right, Cancer sucks. I also had Stage 4 Cancer but thank God, they caught it in time and hit it with everything they had. I am still here to tell but it truly changed my life.
> 
> I am indeed someone who believes in God and I will most certainly pray for you and your whole family as you go through this difficult time. They say God never gives us more then we can handle but sometimes we need to ask him to help us through it.


Thank you  we do need them. 
Congrats on your survival. 

Everyone. Thank you so much. 


Norma. Welcome to the chat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Crittersitter, So sorry to hear about your mom and your MIL. Wish I were closer too, I'd crittersit for you so you could go visit your mom and MIL.I may not ride often but I'm really good at feeding 

With Grace, Hope you're feeling better and glad your move went so well. I know I've got to get started if I'm going to ride again. Maybe it'll be dry enough to at least lunge Judy tomorrow. We've got clay here and if I've seen her get in a hurry and come around the barn and slip and land broadside. But she got up and apparently no worse for the wear, I'm learning these standardbreds are tough, she's 21 and came as a rescue underweight last year and in spite of me she's not had one cold, colic or founder, something I'm very grateful for.
We are having Mule Days in Benson, NC this weekend  lots of fun to look forward too, big parade and rodeo and lotsa mule events. No, even though she has big ears Judy doesn't get to go because I don't have a trailer yet.
You guys all take care, 
Susan, Where are you? How's Sophie? We miss you.


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening to all my friends


----------



## Country Woman

My mom had cancer too and she was in the hospital for almost 3 months 
just 11 days she of he 83rd birthday my dad and mom were married for 58 years


----------



## Norma M Sutton

Critter sitter ((((hugs))))


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Norma 
nice to meet you


----------



## maisie

*Norma* - your little girl is very cute. Is she a POA? She's certainly taking advantage of the yummy grass. I guess it is extra good if once you didn't have enough to eat.

There was a tornado watch here last night so riding was cancelled. I wasn't that sorry because I was tired and packed it in at 8PM when I normally would still be driving home, or driving around looking for a parking space.

Does anyone know how to "make" a bran mash? I was thinking of getting some for an older mare in NJ who is losing flesh. It's not my girl, Dancer, but an old quarter pony with heaves.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all
So sorry about your mom and mil crittersitter. My thoughts are with you.
Cancer is a tough one.

Grace I hope you are feeling better.

Susan... Yoo hoo

CW I really hope you ride soon.

Welcome Norma and all other newbies!

Haven't had too much time to post, been super busy at work. Its official I am moving Hunter November 1st. BO not too happy as her other boarders are leaving too. Nothing to do with her or barn just different circumstances for us all. I am so excited. New barn is only 8 minutes away and new BO said she has at least 5 people lined up to board there and all of them trail ride. YAY!!. Trails right across the street and miles of riding near by. I will miss my barn but it can be lonely and no trails. I wish I was at new barn now so I could take advantage of this beautiful weather here. We are having a late summer, July temperatures, simple amazing. Best to enjoy it now before the monsoons hit.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Thanks everyone for the get well wishes! I am feeling much better today, and am heading to the barn for my first lesson with our new trainer. SOOO excited, as I know this trainer is going to be awesome, and I haven't ridden Kes for over a month - I have been having serious riding withdrawals!

Hunter - your new barn sounds perfect! Trails close by are such a huge plus. I hear you on getting all the riding in now while we are having this gorgeous Indian Summer. This weather is so great...I'm going to take full advantage of it before the rains come in. Just curious, but are you guys in Vancouver getting our smoke from our East Wa wildfires? It's supposed to be blue skies and sunny, but the haze here from the fires is so thick I can't even see the mountains this morning, and I only live a few minutes from them!

maisie - so glad the tornado watch didn't turn into a tornado...that's just scary!!

oobie - mule days sounds so fun! Take pics for us if you can!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## jaydee

maisie said:


> *Norma* - your little girl is very cute. Is she a POA? She's certainly taking advantage of the yummy grass. I guess it is extra good if once you didn't have enough to eat.
> 
> There was a tornado watch here last night so riding was cancelled. I wasn't that sorry because I was tired and packed it in at 8PM when I normally would still be driving home, or driving around looking for a parking space.
> 
> Does anyone know how to "make" a bran mash? I was thinking of getting some for an older mare in NJ who is losing flesh. It's not my girl, Dancer, but an old quarter pony with heaves.


 A bran mash is basically just wheat bran and water - you can add some salt or molasses but its not something thats going to put weight on your horse as it has very little feed value
Sugar beet is really good for weight gain, add some rice bran to that for extra fat content. Complete pelleted feeds like Sentinal Senior are balanced with all the vitamins & minerals and you can soak them to a 'mash' consistency for a horse that maybe has poor chewing ability

Sorry to hear of all the troubles some of you are experiencing, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the get well wishes! I am feeling much better today, and am heading to the barn for my first lesson with our new trainer. SOOO excited, as I know this trainer is going to be awesome, and I haven't ridden Kes for over a month - I have been having serious riding withdrawals!
> 
> Hunter - your new barn sounds perfect! Trails close by are such a huge plus. I hear you on getting all the riding in now while we are having this gorgeous Indian Summer. This weather is so great...I'm going to take full advantage of it before the rains come in. Just curious, but are you guys in Vancouver getting our smoke from our East Wa wildfires? It's supposed to be blue skies and sunny, but the haze here from the fires is so thick I can't even see the mountains this morning, and I only live a few minutes from them!
> 
> maisie - so glad the tornado watch didn't turn into a tornado...that's just scary!!
> 
> oobie - mule days sounds so fun! Take pics for us if you can!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



I know that eastern BC is getting smoke, there are a few fires here to. New ones every day because its so dry. Blue skies and clear here - except for the fog in the morning :0)


----------



## Cacowgirl

Critter-sitter-to answer your question-I had surgery 5/2010-I did not do the chemo & radiation that they wanted to do to me. I read up on everything & just could not do that to my body. My husband said he could not have watched me go through all that. So far-I've been fine.

Hunter-Do you have to wait until November due to a notice clause? Sounds like the new barn will be a great fit for you. Can you meet any of the other boarders before actually being there?


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Critter-sitter-to answer your question-I had surgery 5/2010-I did not do the chemo & radiation that they wanted to do to me. I read up on everything & just could not do that to my body. My husband said he could not have watched me go through all that. So far-I've been fine.
> 
> Hunter-Do you have to wait until November due to a notice clause? Sounds like the new barn will be a great fit for you. Can you meet any of the other boarders before actually being there?


She is taking over the barn Nov 1, apparently it is run by crazy people right now that have driven most of their boarders away. We are hopefully going to meet up for a trail ride this weekend with as many of the new boarders as possible. I would move Oct 1 and pay the penalty if I could. This week has been so nice out that I could have been at the barn every day after work, but the traffic has kept me from going. 45 - 50 min drive to barn from work right now through 3 municipalities. Soon will be 15 mins from work.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> She is taking over the barn Nov 1, apparently it is run by crazy people right now that have driven most of their boarders away. We are hopefully going to meet up for a trail ride this weekend with as many of the new boarders as possible. I would move Oct 1 and pay the penalty if I could. This week has been so nice out that I could have been at the barn every day after work, but the traffic has kept me from going. 45 - 50 min drive to barn from work right now through 3 municipalities. Soon will be 15 mins from work.


This place sounds awesome Hunter for you and your pony 
I hope the weather stays nice for you to ride more


----------



## Country Woman

I will let you know about the lessons after I call


----------



## Critter sitter

I am getting behind so I will thank you ALL at the same time the MIL is in the hospital today ;( Hubby is there with her.. Bless her heart Connie Jo is a wonderful Lady and a great horse woman too. I am not sure wat all is going on today Hubby didn't say much just that they are headed to med center.. I may have to go up there if I want to know whats going on. I am a mess with worry.


----------



## Critter sitter

oobiedoo said:


> Crittersitter, So sorry to hear about your mom and your MIL. Wish I were closer too, I'd crittersit for you so you could go visit your mom and MIL.I may not ride often but I'm really good at feeding
> .


 That is so sweet of you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Critter sitter

Inga said:


> I am so sorry to hear about both your mother and your mother in law. You are absolutely right, Cancer sucks. I also had Stage 4 Cancer but thank God, they caught it in time and hit it with everything they had. I am still here to tell but it truly changed my life.
> 
> I am indeed someone who believes in God and I will most certainly pray for you and your whole family as you go through this difficult time. They say God never gives us more then we can handle but sometimes we need to ask him to help us through it.


 Thak you so much she MIL and My mom both can use all the prayers possible. I am so worried about MIL right now.. I am trying to keep busy as to not go insane with worry


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> My mom had cancer too and she was in the hospital for almost 3 months
> just 11 days she of he 83rd birthday my dad and mom were married for 58 years


 so many have been touched by the foul nasty Cancer. I pray one day we can find a cure


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> I am getting behind so I will thank you ALL at the same time the MIL is in the hospital today ;( Hubby is there with her.. Bless her heart Connie Jo is a wonderful Lady and a great horse woman too. I am not sure wat all is going on today Hubby didn't say much just that they are headed to med center.. I may have to go up there if I want to know whats going on. I am a mess with worry.


Critter Sitter I pray for peace over this situation amen


----------



## Stan

Good morning all and my best wishes to those going through trying times with health issues. 

I recieved another notification of another two day trek to be held in mid November to be held in hill country well most of the country is hii where I live we don't have plains like they do in the States.

Thats 4 days of good interesting riding and camping all before xmas. After work last night I checked out Stella and I do believe hair is growing on her face, ears, and shoulders, I was unable to check out her girth area my glasses fell of as I was bending down she moved her foot and covered my glasses with her size 15 hoof. Nice one Stella, I think she did it on purpose, she moved her hoof and there they were, pressed into the pile of fresh poo. Not broken!! I gave them a quick wipe but could not see through them very clear hence not sure about the condition of her girth. Her rump is still bald in patches but has not got any worse.

Saturday I will give her a good going over and start her exercise programme Walking a couple of miles over the farm with saddle on to see how she reacts to a girth strap. If O/K and I can get her fittness up I may make it to the treks. Kate is another story she is having yipee moments and bucking. That does not please Roslyn but thats Kate, she loves life and demonstrates it now and again with what we call a pig root. A little buck with a side step and then looks around as if to say, what do you think of that one.

So Cheers all
I'm off to work so I have more money to throw into the paddock and Stella can find a way to spend it, thats if she who must does not get it first. She is still making hints at a new saddle I'm turning a deaf ear to that one. I keep sayin with my hand cupped around my ear. What did you say. I'm getting the look.!!!:lol:

Token


----------



## Critter sitter

Well the news on my mother in law is not good. Cancer has spread. Liver lungs lymph nodes Pancreas. Hubby thinks she won't make it to Christmas. I am hoping we can keep things positive for the duration and make some happy memories while we still have her here. 
Good night all. I hope to sleep tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Oh CritterSitter, I am so sorry. I hope you get to spend some good time with her, and pray she is able to enjoy that time, she must be so scared and worried. Hang in there, sometimes knowing what is going to happen is enough to give you some peace instead of that fearing what might be.


----------



## Norma M Sutton

maisie said:


> *Norma* - your little girl is very cute. Is she a POA? She's certainly taking advantage of the yummy grass. I guess it is extra good if once you didn't have enough to eat.
> 
> There was a tornado watch here last night so riding was cancelled. I wasn't that sorry because I was tired and packed it in at 8PM when I normally would still be driving home, or driving around looking for a parking space.
> 
> Does anyone know how to "make" a bran mash? I was thinking of getting some for an older mare in NJ who is losing flesh. It's not my girl, Dancer, but an old quarter pony with heaves.


Thank you Maisie I think she's beautiful. I'm not really sure what she is. I had wondered about POA. She is about 14 hands, but she might be Appy and paint with some Arabian mixed in. She's a sweet as she is pretty though and that is what matters the most. 

Hope that storm passed you over. We have had some bad ones here in the last few months too.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Well the news on my mother in law is not good. Cancer has spread. Liver lungs lymph nodes Pancreas. Hubby thinks she won't make it to Christmas. I am hoping we can keep things positive for the duration and make some happy memories while we still have her here.
> Good night all. I hope to sleep tonight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are no words that describe how we all feel for you. At our age 40 plus most of use have looked mortality square in the eye in one way or another.

Over 40, also the survivors club. 
Critter sitter, know that a large number of us know just what you have to face over the coming months and don't be afraid to let your emotions hang out, its good for you. Even though it is closer to your husband the stress will be on you providing support for him and dealing with your own feelings of loss. Stay strong.

Cheers
Stan


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Oh CritterSitter, I am so sorry. I hope you get to spend some good time with her, and pray she is able to enjoy that time, she must be so scared and worried. Hang in there, sometimes knowing what is going to happen is enough to give you some peace instead of that fearing what might be.


 you know what she said last night? She said she wanted to stop treatments because they make her feel sick and weak and she can't ride when she is weak. She wants to ride.. What a lady she is. We are trying to make every moment count and keep the sunshine in her days.


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter 
I am praying for you during this situation


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> you know what she said last night? She said she wanted to stop treatments because they make her feel sick and weak and she can't ride when she is weak. She wants to ride.. What a lady she is. We are trying to make every moment count and keep the sunshine in her days.



Sounds like a true horsewoman big hugs to you at this time.


----------



## Cacowgirl

CritterSitter-I, too am sending prayers to all of you involved in this. I know how debilitating the treatments are & understand where she is coming from. Do you have hospice available up there? They can be very comforting at a time if high stress.


----------



## Hunter65




----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-I hope that Stella has turned the corner this time & she soon has hair regrowth everywhere. Glad your glasses weren't broken, only needed a good cleaning! Also hope Kate settles down-don't like those "high-jinks" at this point of life-that ground is just way too hard!

I have fallen way behind on the un-packing, but w/cooler weather I'll be discovering more old treasures as I go through things. Have really not done much of anything as I've lived through my first AZ summer-Yikes!


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> CritterSitter-I, too am sending prayers to all of you involved in this. I know how debilitating the treatments are & understand where she is coming from. Do you have hospice available up there? They can be very comforting at a time if high stress.


 Yes we have hospice I am afaid Hubby and sis will not want that. But I do know it is very helpful They were wonderful when my Grandma was so ill.


----------



## Critter sitter

thats a beautiful poem hunter


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - LOVE that poem, thanks for posting it. I reposted it to my face book page so my friends know what to expect of me later in life


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Hunter - LOVE that poem, thanks for posting it. I reposted it to my face book page so my friends know what to expect of me later in life


Hahaha I got it from my facebook page :0)


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Hunter - LOVE that poem, thanks for posting it. I reposted it to my face book page so my friends know what to expect of me later in life


 I did the same thing


----------



## Critter sitter

Good morning All.. It is going to be a beautiful day today 77* and a lite breeze it would be a great day for a trail ride... It is so hard being my own boss. I would so love to play hookie this afternoon and go play with the ponies. But I have to be firm and tell my self NO.. no no no no no fun you need to pay bills .. 

I think Hubby and I are going to take a little trail ride this weekend to get our Minds some place else rather than on out moms.. It is hard Not to be sad all the time but we do try to be happy for their sakes
They don't want us sad.


----------



## dee

CS - that sounds like a very good most excellent plan!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

So we had our first lesson on Wednesday with our new trainer. Kes had two training sessions with her prior to our lesson, and was pretty tired! I am sore, taking a month off was not great for my muscles. The lesson went well, I learned some things I wasn't doing quite right and we worked on getting her to flex better on circles. The best part, we worked in a single jointed snaffle!! And Kes was listening in it. I can already tell I made the best decision for both of us by moving.


----------



## Critter sitter

That is Awesome With Gace!! 
I look forward to hearig more.


----------



## Critter sitter

dee said:


> CS - that sounds like a very good most excellent plan!


 Yes I hope it works out. there is a Tail near our place we have not gone on yet so I am looking forward to it


----------



## dee

I won't get to do any riding this weekend, though I would really like to. However, we will be working down in the pasture again, so at least I'll be _near_ the horses. Dancer likes to take her naps standing right behind me with her nose in my ear. Silly girl.


----------



## Country Woman

no news yet on the lessons


----------



## maisie

I hope you get a lovely day and have a wonderful trail ride, CS. Getting away in nature can be such a good rest for the soul. You deserve it.

Hope to hear from Stan that Stella's skin continues to improve. With such great riding opportunities, it must be awfully frustrating to be unable to participate.

With Grace, I hope the change of barn reverses the jinx (knock-knock) on you and Kes' leg! You're so beautiful together ~ and it sounds promising so far.

Dee - I just awwwed over the picture of your mare dozing with her nose at your elbow.

I think my NJ instructor is thinking about another mount for me. Dancer is a doll but at 30 there's a limit to what she can do and I'm really trying to learn my leg aids and effective bending. Erin is good at matching owners to riders and she's fussy about who rides/boards at her barn. I could be in for a whole new chapter with Major Tom (TB) or Dain (Dutch).

Best to everyone this weekend. I hope you all have great weather and good rides.


----------



## Stan

It's Saturday, rest for the weary, but not me. She who must be obeyed is going for a ride with several friends. AND SHE IS USING MY SADDLE, MY TUCKER SADDLE. I'm not very impressed I have to take out the strupp leathers and replace them with her shorter ones. She said since I am only walking Stella this morning I really had no need for the saddle. 

I protested that she was taking away my options, but it fell on deaf ears. She cupped her hand around her ear and said "What did you say" She copied my responce when she tried to talk about a new saddle. Funny how she managed to point out the difference between the US and NZ dollar was down to 17 cents and it would be a good time to buy Made in the USA. I had to agree. So I have ordered a new pair of boots and a couple of shirts from Sheplers. To be delivered to my work address.

My bigest fear is at the end of the day after the ride all of the ladies will be sitting around having a coffee and cake, pointing out how well Kate went and it must be the saddle. (I have a counter). No, it must be the magnesium I have been feeding her all week. Then the fight will start but it will be directed away from the saddle. (Pointin at feet) down there for dancing, (pointin at head), up there for thinking. I'm doing a little of both.:twisted:

Off now to bake the cake, strawberry flavour I think.:shock:

Hi all enjoy your weekend get rested and rejuvinated for the times ahead.

Cheers
Token aka Stan

CW keep pushing that barn, don't let the grass grow under your feet the longer it is the harder it is to get back in the saddle


----------



## Country Woman

I did call and I am on a waiting list 
and at the bottom


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I did call and I am on a waiting list
> and at the bottom


dislike...
Is there another place you could ride until they have a spot for you?


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW- sorry to hear that you are at the bottom of the list-seems unfair.

Stan-hope the cake came out good! Sorry that your saddle is being used. Makes me glad that my hubby doesn't ride & does not have input on the horses.

Had a nice 2 hour ride yesterday-the weather was perfect & it was very relaxing. Hope the forum site gets back to "normal" soon. I thought my cmputer was flipping out.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hope all had a good weekend. Saturday went ok. Had a enjoyable gallop though the pasture with my daughter and her friend. Then today when I went to get cody out I found a bad gash on his back right Pastern. So no ride today. Here are a couple pictures. 
First is Bre my daughter on grace. And angel is on poke.







. 
And next is Cody's ouchie and him looking sad in his stall and not riding.


----------



## Blue

Hello all. I've been out for about a week so trying to catch up.
Critter Sitter, I'm so sorry for what you and you're family are going through. I'm in a very similar situation with my BIL right now. Sadly they live many miles away. He has been fighting this for many years and is near the end now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Susan, how are you doing?
Stan, please keep making us laugh!
CW, keep nagging at that barn. In the meantime is there any way you could just go spend time there?
To everyone else, best wishes! I've had a wonderful time camping with a group of other horsewomen for the past several days. Loved it, but now I'm exhausted and have a ton of housework to catch up on and get back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## maisie

CS - so sorry about Cody's injury, but I love that big bald face. 

CS - is there a long waiting list because this is a therapeutic program covered by National Health? Perhaps you could ask to volunteer with grooming, turnout, etc. and if they don't need it, ask about other barns that they would recommend. It's so important to go to a good place.

Stan - I don't think you'll have to go far to find the perfect Christmas present.... and how is the other woman in your life?

Where's Foxhunter and where's Susan? Hopefully they'll both wander in and give us an update.

I had two more good rides on my girl this weekend. I think she's really responding to the bending and "coming into frame" stuff. It's so nice to feel her stretch her neck down and round her back. I'm also finally understanding how to manage her left side, which is stiff and so tries to pop out when going left, and fall in when going right. 

Well, I'm back at work so better get to it. Good riding to everyone.


----------



## Critter sitter

maisie said:


> CS - so sorry about Cody's injury, but I love that big bald face.
> Quote]
> Thank you. I think he'll be ok in a few days .. he is not limping on it and no heat or swelling.. its just tender.
> I feel so bad though cause he wanted to go ride so bad yesterday. We had a wonderful time Saturday Riding with the family and my daughters friends.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone Has a great Monday..


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone hope all is well 
still now news on the riding


----------



## Critter sitter

Awe CW I am so sorry I really hope you can ride soon.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe CW sorry about the riding, hopefully soon.

Went to Campbell Valley Park yesterday, its such a nice ride. 
The new BO (where we are moving to) invited us to go on a "hunt" next weekend, its really just a massive trail ride but apparently so much fun. I was all excited til I realized its our barn BBQ on Sat and current BO will disown me as a friend if I don't go and help her. Oh well next time.

I am happy to report that hair is growing back in one of the spots on Hunters face where the sarcoids were. I hope that happens to the other spots as well.

CS I LOVE your horses face!!


----------



## Critter sitter

thank you Hunter... he is a sweet heart.


----------



## Stan

I have a little Satnav


It sits there in my car
A Satnav is a driver's friend
It tells you where you are

I have a little Satnav
I've had it all my life
It’s better than the normal ones
My Satnav is my wife

It gives me full instructions
Especially how to drive
"It's thirty miles an hour", it says
"You're doing thirty five"

It tells me when to stop and start
And when to use the brake
And tells me that it's never ever
Safe to overtake

It tells me when a light is red
And when it goes to green
It seems to know instinctively
Just when to intervene

It lists the vehicles just in front
And all those to the rear
And taking this into account
It specifies my gear.

I'm sure no other driver
Has so helpful a device
For when we leave and lock the car
It still gives its advice

It fills me up with counselling
Each journey's pretty fraught
So why don't I exchange it
And get a quieter sort?

Ah well, you see, it cleans the house,
Makes sure I'm properly fed,
It washes all my shirts and things
And - keeps me warm in bed!


Despite all these advantages


And my tendency to scoff,


I do wish that once in a while


I could turn the damned thing off.















​ Just a short ditty for the week.
Stella is a mess her rear end is now becoming quite bald. On the other hand her front is healing. It seems this problem is working its way out from front to rear. She is not a pritty sight but she is not scratching as much as at first. However I do wonder if she has suffered some perminent dammage by way of skin sensitivity. 

Hey all of you who are going through trying times keep your chin up, we do get through it.

Cheers all.

CW keep pushing, get on a horse some where, keep the momentum going.


----------



## With Grace

Well, this is my third time trying to post, the last two went POOF! So, I'll catch up with you all later when I have the patience to type it all out again...grrrr.

Am heading out to watch a training session with Kes. Haven't seen her since last Wednesday, and am horsesick. I know this is an amazing barn, with a great trainer, but darn it I miss my horse. I feel like just a rider, not a caretaker, and I know that was part of the reason we moved barns, but I just miss her. I used to ride 6 days a week, now it will be three. It's going to be hard to get used to. Just needed to vent a little.

Ok, just had to let that out, I'll stop feeling sorry for myself now, because I do know I have an awesome trainer, and we're going to meet some goals this year.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Stan I needed a laugh!


----------



## corgi

Had a moment to catch up with everyone.

Maisie, my mare is also stiff on one side so I have been working on doing my work on her stiff side. I think we are coming along nicely.

Blue, I haven't been camping in decades but think it would be so much fun with good friends and good horses.

Critter Sitter, hope your guy's leg heals fast so he can go out and have some fun!

Hunter, great news about the hair growing back!

Stan, sorry Stella is now having hair loss on her back side. I can imagine how frustrated you are.

With Grace, I bet you are really missing Kes, but you are right...it will all be worth it.

I had a great ride in Isabella yesterday. I took her across the road into some wide open fields we are allowed to ride in. I have never really had a good experience over there. First of all, she can be a little barn sour at times and getting her down the driveway can be a challenge. Yesterday, she didn't even hesitate. Then, when we are over there, she is usually very prancy and nervous. Yesterday, she was calm, cool, and collected. When we turn to go back to the barn, I have to hold her back to keep her from running and usually have tombe satisified with a fast trot all the way home. Yesterday, I asked for a walk...and she gave me a walk...all the way home.

I had to keep looking down to make sure I was on the right horse!

The scores from our first judged trail ride were posted. Here they are: 

http://va4apps.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/VaApHC2012TrailChallengeRIDE3ScoreSheet.pdf

Look for Isabella and you will see our scores. We did score two perfect 10's! Of course, our overall score was pretty low but it gives me something to work on. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> Had a moment to catch up with everyone.
> 
> Maisie, my mare is also stiff on one side so I have been working on doing my work on her stiff side. I think we are coming along nicely.
> 
> Blue, I haven't been camping in decades but think it would be so much fun with good friends and good horses.
> 
> Critter Sitter, hope your guy's leg heals fast so he can go out and have some fun!
> 
> Hunter, great news about the hair growing back!
> 
> Stan, sorry Stella is now having hair loss on her back side. I can imagine how frustrated you are.
> 
> With Grace, I bet you are really missing Kes, but you are right...it will all be worth it.
> 
> I had a great ride in Isabella yesterday. I took her across the road into some wide open fields we are allowed to ride in. I have never really had a good experience over there. First of all, she can be a little barn sour at times and getting her down the driveway can be a challenge. Yesterday, she didn't even hesitate. Then, when we are over there, she is usually very prancy and nervous. Yesterday, she was calm, cool, and collected. When we turn to go back to the barn, I have to hold her back to keep her from running and usually have tombe satisified with a fast trot all the way home. Yesterday, I asked for a walk...and she gave me a walk...all the way home.
> 
> I had to keep looking down to make sure I was on the right horse!
> 
> The scores from our first judged trail ride were posted. Here they are:
> 
> http://va4apps.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/VaApHC2012TrailChallengeRIDE3ScoreSheet.pdf
> 
> Look for Isabella and you will see our scores. We did score two perfect 10's! Of course, our overall score was pretty low but it gives me something to work on. Can't wait to do it again.



WTG Corgi! That would be a lot of fun to do. One day...


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-sorry to hear that you don't get to ride as much as now-so the barn is further away? but the trainer is riding her? Or is she getting more rest in between your rides?

Stan-thanks for the ditty. And the encouragement that things will get better if we just hang in there. I've always believed in the tincture of time, but the hard times I'm having now are just overwhelming. I manage to get through the days,but .....I wish I had taken an alternate path-oh, the clarity of hindsight.

CW-Can you go visit/volunteer at the stables?

Hunter-glad to hear the hair is coming back-hope you get full coverage & no more problems.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-I'm happy to hear that a barn-sour horse is improving. My gelding gets very light in the front-end if he has to go out alone. So, I understand your trepidation. He has a fly sore right where the girth goes, so I'm not riding him until that heals. They also got him on underside of the neck & on his front pasterns. I've been doctoring it & it's almost healed & we are getting cooler-so all that helps.


----------



## With Grace

Cacowgirl said:


> With Grace-sorry to hear that you don't get to ride as much as now-so the barn is further away? but the trainer is riding her? Or is she getting more rest in between your rides?


It is further away, but doesn't take much longer to get there than to our old barn...I have three lessons a week on her, and our trainer is working with her three days a week. So she's getting worked 6 days a week, and has Sundays off. She's well taken care of, and has turnout each day, along with being worked. It's just I miss her a lot, and I think she's mad at me. She used to nicker and make a ton of noise when I would show up to the barn. Now she doesn't seem like she cares if I'm there  Maybe it's just an adjustment period...


----------



## Remali

Am I too late to join this thread? LOL. Looks like a fun bunch of folks here. I started reading posts on page one, then saw it was 500-something pages long, so (for now) I skipped to the last page (I know, bad me, lol). If it wasn't so late at night I would read more, but it's after 1:00 a.m. (can't sleep, seems to happen more often as I get older), so I'm a little bleary-eyed.

Anyway... I'm 55, horses have been my passion since I was a kid. Got my first horse when I was 11, took some dressage lessons here and there, but I also love western riding and I love trail riding. I mainly owned Arabians, the last one is the chestnut mare that is my avatar, Kara was my heart and soul. I got her as a yearling and owned her until she passed at 22 years of age about four years ago.

Due to health issues and a back injury, job loss, and all the fun life can toss at a person, I haven't gotten another horse -- yet. Now that things are looking better for me and life is going along much easier, I'm seriously considering getting another horse next summer. We'll see what next spring has in store for me, I'm not giving up my dream of owning another horse again someday, and the sooner the better, I'm not cut out to be horseless.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Remali! You're going to really like it here. The rest of the forum has lots to offer too, but we all keep comin' back here!


----------



## Stan

Remali said:


> Am I too late to join this thread? LOL. Looks like a fun bunch of folks here. I started reading posts on page one, then saw it was 500-something pages long, so (for now) I skipped to the last page (I know, bad me, lol). If it wasn't so late at night I would read more, but it's after 1:00 a.m. (can't sleep, seems to happen more often as I get older), so I'm a little bleary-eyed.
> 
> Anyway... I'm 55, horses have been my passion since I was a kid. Got my first horse when I was 11, took some dressage lessons here and there, but I also love western riding and I love trail riding. I mainly owned Arabians, the last one is the chestnut mare that is my avatar, Kara was my heart and soul. I got her as a yearling and owned her until she passed at 22 years of age about four years ago.
> 
> Due to health issues and a back injury, job loss, and all the fun life can toss at a person, I haven't gotten another horse -- yet. Now that things are looking better for me and life is going along much easier, I'm seriously considering getting another horse next summer. We'll see what next spring has in store for me, I'm not giving up my dream of owning another horse again someday, and the sooner the better, I'm not cut out to be horseless.


Welcome to this bunch, (To late, nah 55 is about right), represented world wide at times. You have the requirements to post, Age and a love of horses so speak up and enjoy.
cheers Remali
I'm Stan and hail from New Zealand.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi Remali welcome to the great place! Lots of awesome peeps on here.
I'm Sandi from Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all just a little update on Cody's pastern cut.. it is healing nicely. Not really any real swelling I can see nor any heat.this was this morning








this was last night







the white you see is baking powder. I am careing for his cut with Doc Underwoods Horse medicene Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma I LOVE this stuff

and last is a picture of his cut this morning








I let him out into his turn out this morning. I should have taken a picture of that.. he looked so sad when i left for work.
but happy to not be stuck in the stall.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi Remali welcome I am pretty new here too.. I hope you can find a great horse


----------



## Blue

That pastern looks pretty good Critter. Nice job. That's a difficult injury to take care of.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Remali & welcome to the forum & this great thread! We are all horse lovers & try not to have too much drama. With your back problems-have you ever thought about a gaited horse?


----------



## Critter sitter

Blue said:


> That pastern looks pretty good Critter. Nice job. That's a difficult injury to take care of.


Thank you Blue
I Give Alot of credit to the Underwoods. I tell you that stuff is amazing. And it is much easier than wrapping and soaking and cleaning and better for it because it heals from the inside out. I have talked to Buddy Underwood and he is a treasure chest of great information. The number on the website goes right to his home. he has been around for years


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Hi Remali & welcome to the forum & this great thread! We are all horse lovers & try not to have too much drama. With your back problems-have you ever thought about a gaited horse?


Or a little something in the water bottle to ease the ache and pain.:shock: Thats what I do for any suffering I am exposed to from the horse. Like at present Stella has an skin issue. I walk past the paddock throw dollar bills in and then have a little tipple to help me get over the pain of not riding. Works every time, also I don't have a spar pool to soak the bones in at the end of a long days riding so the tipple comes to mind again.:lol:

By the way they are NZ dollar bills and not much good for any thing else they don't buy much.

Finished ranting off to work now. 6 am Wednesday.


----------



## Critter sitter

ah Stan that is a great idea . although I am more of a Crown drinker.


----------



## Foreverhome

*Older and wiser?*

Hi Everyone
I'm fairly new to Horse Forum and just found this awesome thread. I am 48, recently moved from California to Michigan. No, I am not crazy, I needed affordable property which is in short supply on the west coast.

I have three geldings that I have known and worked with for nearly two years, but officially became their owner in June. All three are from a rescue and I brought them with me to Michigan. Paid waaaay more to have the horses shipped than what they would sell for, but they are priceless to me!

Looking forward to getting to know you!

Teresa


----------



## Blue

Welcome Forever!


----------



## Critter sitter

welcome forever.. I sorta did te same as in ther move.. I moved from Florida to Nebraska. Everyone says I am crazy.. but I love the midwest.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome forever. It sounds like your horses are pretty darn lucky they are with you. I would be the same with Hunter, he was a kind of rescue and he is so very priceless to me.

BTW I LOVE all your horses!


----------



## Remali

Thanks for the nice welcome! And hello and welcome to Foreverhome, and welcome to the Midwest, Michigan is a great state, I love the Midwest!

Yes, I have really seriously thought of getting a gaited horse. Before my back and health issues got worse I had bought a nice blue roan Fox Trotter yearling colt, I was over the moon and loved that colt so much. Unfortunately the job loss, due to my health issues, forced me to return him to his previous owners/breeders, I was just crushed. Would dearly love to find another gaited horse like him, only now I need an older trained horse.

Is everyone enjoying this beautiful fall weather? It's been in the 70's here, sunny, and the leaves are changing colors, best time of year!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome, Forever. I moved from CA to AZ-I did the trailering myself & we set up the corrals as soon as we got here-what a job that was!


----------



## Foreverhome

*Midwest & Ponies*

Thanks everyone. I am originally from Indiana, so the Midwest is home. The Hoosier state is a bit too humid for my taste, but I am loving Michigan!

BTW Hunter, your evil ponies tagline is hilarious. Our pinto pony, Ishi, is my primary ride. I've always been a sucker for ponies -- so much personality in a small package. Ishi is very Zen. I don't think I would be surprised if he just started talking to me one day, he just looks so thoughtful all the time...


----------



## G8tdh0rse

New here, from OKlahoma, 60 y/o and have 10 horses. I think it is an addiction. 
I ride Peruvians but I have one Paso fino and a mule. I have ridden and owned many other breeds but Peruvians are my favorite. 
I'm happy to hear from any other Okies.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome, Foreverhome! Where in our beautiful state of Michigan are you located?


----------



## dee

G8tdh0rse said:


> New here, from OKlahoma, 60 y/o and have 10 horses. I think it is an addiction.
> I ride Peruvians but I have one Paso fino and a mule. I have ridden and owned many other breeds but Peruvians are my favorite.
> I'm happy to hear from any other Okies.


Welcome Welcome! I am so glad to see another Okie here! Whereabouts in Oklahoma are you?


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all. And welcome to all the new thread posters. It's great to we you all. 

Cody's cut looks soooo much better tonight. I'm so happy.








And just before I left








He looks like a evil pony with the eye shine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome to our new members! You'll enjoy this thread; there are some great people on here! 

Critter, I just heard about Underwood's in the past week. Gotta say that the crusty white stuff from the baking soda (?) really made me wonder what was going on! But, the results seem to be fantastic! Your results are looking great, too! 

Gaited, 10 horses definitely puts you in the crazy-horse-lady category, I think. Having 6 (no, wait, 5 1/2 as the pony isn't full size) makes me qualify, too. But, I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Stan

Hehe


A woman awakes during the night to find that her husband was not in their bed. She puts on her robe and goes downstairs to look for him. She finds him sitting at the kitchen table with a hot cup of coffee in front of him. He appears to be in deep thought, just staring at the wall. 

She watches as he wiped a tear from his eye and takes a sip of his coffee. What's the matter, dear?", she whispers as she steps into the room, "Why are you down here at this time of night?". The husband looks up from his coffee, "Do you remember 20 years ago when we were dating, and you were only 16?" he asks solemnly. 

The wife is touched to tears thinking that her husband is so caring sensitive. "Yes, I do" she replies. The husband paused. The words were not coming easily. "Do you remember when your father caught us in the back seat of my car?" "Yes, I remember" said the wife, lowering herself into a chair beside him. 

The husband continued. "Do you remember when he shoved the shotgun in my face and said, either you marry my daughter, or I will send you to jail for 20 years?" "I remember that too" she replied softly. He wiped another tear from his cheek and said......"I would have gotten out today.":shock:











I know go back into the corner

Love is, forgiving the man who was brave enough to posted this ditty :lol:


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thank you for the morning laugh!


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning everyone, and welcome to all the new folks 

*Stan:* your "ditties" always have me laughing my butt off, keep them coming! Im so glad that stella seems on the mend, now she just needs to grow her bum hair back, or start making commercials for bald horses!

*Grace:* *hugs* I would be sad as well if I could only see Sapphira 3 times a week, but look at the bright side, it's all for the greater good, and i'm sure Kes is just adjusting to her new surroundings!

*Corgi:* Grats on your score! 

*Hunter:* I'm glad hunter's sarcoids are healing up and covering up!

*CCG:* My prayers are with you and your family, I too lost my mother to cancer, this disease touches so many of us. *hugs*

So many pages to catch up on! Very sorry if I forgot anyone!!

Nothing very new on "the home front" Sapphira is very spunky, I was told by my BO that she is a "very dominant female" I sort of blank stared her since she has not acted up with me when on the lead, catching her, or well anything really lol. She has her "WOOOOP IM A 3 1/2 YR OLD TB" moments but they last all of 5 seconds ****!! She does stare down one gelding in the barn that she seems to hate, but hey they have likes and dislikes right hahaha. 

She is going well under saddle, can't wait to start showing her next summer! Thrush is one of the main problems at the moment, I've been treating her feet with Kevin Bacon thrush treatment, and it seems to clear up and then come back, i'm at a total loss, I clean her feet every single day, so it's not from having stinky feet. Other then that her feet are looking alot better then when I first got her, her overall look is MUCH better, im very happy with her progress so far. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Hunter65

Hahahahahahaha Thanks yet again Stan, great way to start my day.

Critter your horse looks possessed.

Welcome to all newbies, having quite a few join lately, awesome!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Stan -I almost spit my coffee out all over the keyboard...hilarious one this morning! Can't wait to share it with my dad 

Fahntasia - ah that darn thrush. Here's what I've learned over the last year, when almost every horse at the barn was getting it. Always use your own hoof pick, never let anyone else use it, and never use anyone elses. Also, use a antibacterial wipe on it each time you use it until thrush is totally gone. A friend of mine taught me to spray coppertox on once a week all winter, kept thrush at bay. Are there wet spots in her stall or pasture she keeps standing in? I'm a thrush nazi....for some reason it really freaks me out LOL!

Corgi - awesome on your trails scores...seriously sounds like so much fun!

Welcome newbies!!

Where are Foxhunter and Susan...anyone hear from either lately???

Today is my lesson day...can't wait to go see my girl! She's already going so much better, each week she has relearned something and is going to be amazing in the ring next year.


----------



## Critter sitter

Critter said:


> it is Baking powder and yes it is from that... It makes a pack or poultice to help the cut heal from the inside out and once the cut is ready it will fall off. If you go to the website the have information on how to apply.
> Or you can call and talk to the man him self


----------



## Critter sitter

Codys Pastern is looking Great I may be able to ride by the weekend.









Yes hunter he did look a little crazy. but this morning he was sweet as ever









he even tried to clean my arm when I tried to get a picture with him.. the silly Goof








I looked like he was going to take a bite outta me. 

Stan I love that joke!!!! I may have to let hubby read that one.


----------



## Hunter65

He is gorgeous, what is the spot on his nose?


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> He is gorgeous, what is the spot on his nose?


 the spot is just that.. his black coming through so to speak..


----------



## G8tdh0rse

Thanks dee and stan. I love to talk about horses and horsey things.


----------



## G8tdh0rse

I sold my Palomino so I am going to have to get another avatar. He was big and pretty but spooky. I'd rather have a plain brown horse that is a joy to ride than a pretty color that is a pain. I like to enjoy the scenery and the company and not have to worry what the horse under me is going to do. I like great ground manners, nice company manners, well trained and in my case, smooth gaited. How about the rest of you. What traits do you like in the horse you want to ride?


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> the spot is just that.. his black coming through so to speak..



Ahh gives him character lol


----------



## dee

I hear you G8tedh0rse. You can't ride color. My favorite color for a horse is a plain old bay. I've had colored horses and plain horses. Give me a plain horse any day...with one exception.

My girl is a grulla - and I get lots of compliments on her color. I bought her sight unseen, and had no idea what color she was - she and her pasture buddy were in a bad situation, so I got them for cheap and took them home. Didn't even know if they were broke to ride or not!

Turned out they both were broke. Her pasture buddy didn't know anything, but he was sweet and gentle. Dance was a pain when we first got her, and everybody but hubby and I was afraid of her. Daughter was shocked when I roder Dancer the first time, and even more shocked when I took her out on the trail (she did great!). She is pretty much the type of horse I like to ride - slow and steady. As my riding confidence increases, I may try to see if I can get her out of first gear - so far, no one has had much success at that except for a former neighbor. He complained that she wouldn't gallop, but when I saw the video of him riding her, I saw the prettiest gait I've seen in years...turns out she singlefoots - if you can get her out of first gear, that is! I have gotten her into a trot before, but I didn't try to get her to drop down into her "road gait" as my mom calls it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Ahh gives him character lol


Yes like a big beauty mark haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

G8tdh0rse said:


> I sold my Palomino so I am going to have to get another avatar. He was big and pretty but spooky. I'd rather have a plain brown horse that is a joy to ride than a pretty color that is a pain. I like to enjoy the scenery and the company and not have to worry what the horse under me is going to do. I like great ground manners, nice company manners, well trained and in my case, smooth gaited. How about the rest of you. What traits do you like in the horse you want to ride?


Well for me its having hair on the horse. Stella is developing a bald butt however, the front is improving. I have two, two day treks one mid November and the other first days of December. Both good rides and if Stella keeps improving as she is I will be there.

I went over the invite I recieved and the instructions and gear required. Now that has left me a little confused and concerned. The instructions were breast straps and crupper were required to be used. Now what concerns me is. How did they know I am of the age, and weight, that I have developed man breasts that need strapping. I don't even want to think about the crupper.:shock:


----------



## maisie

Hmm Stan. Maybe the crupper is to make sure that you sit tall in the saddle? It'd be attached to the breast plate harness, no?

At the rate Stella's going, she will hopefully be fine in time for your rides. However, I wonder if the grass behind her will start turning brown as she walks on?

I had a decent ride on Tuesday, but nothing much to report. I do envy everyone who can see their horses, or just horses, every day or so.


----------



## Fahntasia

Good morning everyone!

*Grace:* Thanks so much for that info! I would have never thought to wipe my hoofpick with an antibacterial cloth, that makes so much sense!! I too am a total nazi with her feet, I clean them EVERY day, and am RELIGIOUS with applying the thrush stuff every 3 days. I was at my wits end with the WHY it wouldn't clear up completely. 

I'm so glad for you that Kes is going so well under saddle, makes everything else that they put us through worth it doesn't it =) Has she warmed up to you again yet? or is she still being b$%chy? I had read online that a mare's cycle is usually between September to march, and that they are more moody then. Maybe it's just that?

*Stan:* Oh dear I am totally guilty of envisioning you in a crupper and breastplate, it had me rolling with laughter! I do beleive that those items are for your beauty (stella) and not for you ****! You can always blanket her bum area if the hair has not grown back sufficiantly so she can stay warm =)

*CS:* Cody is beautiful! Hope you get to hop on him this weekend. His pastern is looking great, I wonder if I can get some of that stuff shipped here to Canada?

On to my crazy sassy one, had a ride last night, she was in quite the mood....Had a hard time getting her to bend and get on the **** bit, she kept avoiding it, so I got her loooong and low, no problem whatsoever....at a trot nooooo problem at all....I don't know if it's because she's 3 1/2 or she really doesn't like contact. As soon as I would "pick up the reins" she shoots her head up in the air like a giraffe and goes at a mad trot around the ring. I have her in an eggbut snaffle (pic below) which is supposed to be easier on the mouth, eh well, i'll ask my trainer see what she says, I'm having a lesson on monday hopefully she can fix this problem, or tell me how to get it fixed!










Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Critter sitter

Fahntasia said:


> *CS:* Cody is beautiful! Hope you get to hop on him this weekend. His pastern is looking great, I wonder if I can get some of that stuff shipped here to Canada?
> 
> Hmmm I am not sure. Is canada considered international?
> I bet if the company can't I could possible try to get you some. :lol:
> Thank you for the compliment I sure do love him he is quite the caracter.


----------



## Critter sitter

Fahntasia I hope you can get the Bit issue and her feet under control it is frusterating I know. Our 6 year old Grace has a hard tim with the bit too. we did have her teeth done.. she had one wolf tooth andfloat and that seem to help Alot


----------



## Stan

Hey all, thanks for putting me straight on the use of the breast straps plate, and crupper. It comes as a great relief. Just goes to show if some thing is written just not quite right a person with a broad sence of humour can get it confused. Just a little light entertainment. But I will email the same question to the orginiser of the trek. Should get a smart response.

I have the solution for Stella's balding butt. If it continues to shed hair at the present rate, Body painting will be the solution. The design still has to be worked out. Stella has an ample rear end and a bit of a waddle side to side as she walks. Any ideas for a design?.

Well its 5-30 friday morning 10 more hours of work and its the weekend being spent indoors as it is raining cats and dogs, also predicted to continue over the weekend. Summer is just around the corner.

Cheers all
Stan


----------



## Critter sitter

poor poor Stella  

Maybe a pretty Flower on her but or a field of them... or maybe a paint it so she looks like a zebra.

Thank you For the giggles Stan you are a riot


----------



## With Grace

I almost hate to post this...I am still wondering what a crupper is????


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> I almost hate to post this...I am still wondering what a crupper is????


 i had to look it up helps hold saddle in place on trails


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Critter - had no idea that existed...I obviously haven't been trail riding in many years...

Stan - make sure to post pics of you in your leggings with the crupper:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Thanks Critter - had no idea that existed...I obviously haven't been trail riding in many years...
> 
> Stan - make sure to post pics of you in your leggings with the crupper:twisted:


I had never heard of it either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I'm trying to decide whether the crupper goes on the outside of your tack and leggings, or the inside wtih leggings over. I think adjusting fit would be easier if it were on the outside of your clothing. The crupper will certainly serve to define the center of your back from your shoulders down to your ....er... saddle..... thus making it very easy for those following you on the ride to praise you on your centered posture in the saddle. All in all, a great addition to your get-up. Pun intended. 

Cheers! 

PS - Can't imagine what Foxhunter might have to say about Stan in a crupper. Wonder where she is?


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> I almost hate to post this...I am still wondering what a crupper is????


Its a strap that goes from the rear of the saddle and around and under the horses tail. When going down hill it stops the saddle going to far forward. If the horse is not used to it hang on because you are in for a ride.

One of the tricks used to get a horse into a float is to tie a rope on her saddle take it under her tale and forward to her head apply forward preasure on the rope it tightens up under her tail and forward they go. I have also used that method to get a horse that refuses to go forward to move. But be very gentle only enough preasure to get it to move. Ill post a photo of the crupper I use.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Thanks Critter - had no idea that existed...I obviously haven't been trail riding in many years...
> 
> Stan - make sure to post pics of you in your leggings with the crupper:twisted:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

The crupper 
The black is rubber covering over leather to soften around the tail. 
Brand is Tucker. And the breast straps and plate are matching colour with the saddle.


----------



## Stan

I have a joke but am not sure 

One needs to be married, been married, about to be, or mature enough to see the funny side, likes a good laugh at anothers misfortune.

By popular demand only

And to keep in keeping with the thread tomorrow, rain or not, Stella is getting a work out.

CW how is it all going for you.


----------



## Fahntasia

Morning all 

Anyone heard from Fox and Susan? I hope all is well with them.

Stan, i'm still looking forward to some pics of the breastplate and crupper! Does it go on back to front or front to back :wink:!?

I spoke to my trainer about Sapphira, her horse had a similar problem, he was being a total jerk with the bit, the vet who checked him yesterday told her he has mouth ulcers.....wouldn't the vet have seen them when he did her teeth? She will take a look at her on monday when she's being ridden and we will see......blech I swear i'm going to invest in bubble wrap!!


----------



## jaydee

Fahntasia said:


> Morning all
> 
> Anyone heard from Fox and Susan? I hope all is well with them.
> 
> Stan, i'm still looking forward to some pics of the breastplate and crupper! Does it go on back to front or front to back :wink:!?
> 
> I spoke to my trainer about Sapphira, her horse had a similar problem, he was being a total jerk with the bit, the vet who checked him yesterday told her he has mouth ulcers.....wouldn't the vet have seen them when he did her teeth? She will take a look at her on monday when she's being ridden and we will see......blech I swear i'm going to invest in bubble wrap!!


 Our mini clyde had ulcers a few years ago and they were also missed when she had her teeth done - in fact I'n not sure that they aren't connected with the floating if the rasp catches the sides of the mouth and creates little sores. 
We rode her in a Dr Cook for a while and still do now every time she has her teeth done as she always seems a bit off with the bit afterwards. 
Could be your horse doesn't like a jointed bit or would prefer a plain thinner snaffle?
They say there are now 'bad colours' in horses. I have a plain bay that isn't spooky but she is all 'go go go' - but thats the way I like her!!!
I have bumped into Foxhunter on a few other threads - but hunting season is now underway in the UK and that makes for busy
I imagine Susan has had to hit the ground running in her new job
Stan - I'm thinking that crupper means lots of steep downhill trails!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Yes please on the joke Stan


----------



## Hunter65

Tomorrow is our end of summer bbq at the barn, have 2 huge chunks of beef in the fridge marinating and making a vat of chili tonight and potato salad. Should be fun for all, pony rides, badminton, bocci, karaoke, bon fire.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks for the pic Stan...that just about clears everything up for me...and yes of course with the joke!

Hunter - have a great time at the BBQ! Sounds like fun!

Fahntasia - good luck with the bitting issue...thats a big challenge. Has taken Kes 5 months to start going well in a snaffle, and it was our new trainer that really got her there. 

I did ride on Wednesday, had a fantastic lesson. I'm learning so much about my riding but also about Kes. My biggest challenge is widening my hands...I'm still stuck in my Hunter Pleasure mentality, and now widening my hands to"open the door" doesn't seem natural at all to me LOL! I'll be riding Monday, can't wait to see what else Kes has learned.


----------



## farmpony84

warning...Major rant...warning...

Husband had surgery last week (kidney stones) and then again this week. It was outpatient. The first time he had his surgery the nurses treated me as though I were a child. Like, maybe I was his "wittle" girlfriend. I waited in the waiting room for hours. I watched the dr or a nurse come out and speak to everyone in the waiting room. They looked at me but they walked past. Finally they took me back and they did not give me the take-home instructions, I was in the room but they spoke to him and ignored me. Uh... he's drugged dumb butt... When we got home he was telling me how he begged them for pain killers but they just kept walking by until he finally puked all over the place.

When we went in yesterday I told the nurse that it was a miserable experience and I did not appreciate being treated as though I don't have any importance. It's MY spouse. She was like, oh... haha... you just look so young, we had no idea. I said, I'm the same age as him and I'm his wife. I complained about everything. I made them change the anesthesia, I made them send the dr out to me as soon as he was done, I made them take me back right when he woke up so I could wave them down to get his drugs, I made them send him home on a drug so I didn't have to listen to him complain about my poor driving skills. I was like super beyotch! But it was a much better experience...

Tell me I look to young to be respected. HMPH.


----------



## minskinnywin

Just thought I'd say a quick 'Hi' ; 42 years old and looking to get back in with horses after a gap of 10+ years. 

I apologise if I've jumped into the conversation  

I was directed here from the New to the community thread or similar .


----------



## Cacowgirl

Farmpony-Good for you! Glad you made yourself known this time around & it was a better experience. Hope your hubby feels much better very soon.

Hi mins & welcome to the forum-we have a great group here-is the avatar pic your horse or a wish horse?


----------



## minskinnywin

Thanks Cacowgirl; I wish my avatar pic was my horse; never owned one though I'm still wishing.... However, the pic does look like a gorgeous horse I used to ride in Exeter, Devon named Woody.


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Morning all
> 
> Anyone heard from Fox and Susan? I hope all is well with them.
> 
> Stan, i'm still looking forward to some pics of the breastplate and crupper! Does it go on back to front or front to back :wink:!?
> 
> I spoke to my trainer about Sapphira, her horse had a similar problem, he was being a total jerk with the bit, the vet who checked him yesterday told her he has mouth ulcers.....wouldn't the vet have seen them when he did her teeth? She will take a look at her on monday when she's being ridden and we will see......blech I swear i'm going to invest in bubble wrap!!


It pains me to think, but which ever way I will be tall in the saddle:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

*Calling in sick.!!!!*

*We've all had trouble with our animals, but I don't think anyone can top this one: *

*Calling in sick to work makes me uncomfortable. No matter how legitimate my excuse, I always get the feeling that my boss thinks I'm lying. *

*On one recent occasion, I had a valid reason but lied anyway, because the truth was just too darned humiliating. I simply mentioned that I had sustained a head injury, and I hoped I would feel up to coming in the next day. By then, I reasoned, I could think up a doozy to explain the bandage on the top of my head. *


*The accident occurred mainly because I had given in to my wife's wishes to adopt a cute little kitty. *


*Initially, the new acquisition was no problem.*

*Then one morning, I was taking my shower after breakfast when I heard my wife, Deb, call out to me from the kitchen. *

*"Honey! The garbage disposal is dead again. Please come reset it." *

*"You know where the button is," I protested through the shower pitter-patter* *and steam. "Reset it yourself!" *

*"But I'm scared!" she persisted. "What if it starts going and sucks me in?" *

*There was a meaningful pause and then, "C'mon, it'll only take you a second." *

*So out I came, dripping wet and butt naked, hoping that my silent outraged nudity would make a statement about how I perceived her behaviour as extremely cowardly. *

*Sighing loudly, I squatted down and stuck my head under the sink to find the button. It is the last action I remember performing. *

*It struck without warning, and without any respect to my circumstances. No, it wasn't the hexed disposal, drawing me into its gnashing metal teeth. It was our new kitty, who discovered the fascinating dangling objects she spied hanging there. *


*She had been poised around the corner and stalked me as I reached under the sink. And, at the precise moment when I was most vulnerable, she leapt at the toys I unwittingly offered and snagged them with her needle-like claws. *


*I lost all rational thought to control orderly bodily movements, blindly rising at a violent rate of speed, with the full weight of a kitten hanging from my masculine region. *

*Wild animals are sometimes faced with a "fight or flight" syndrome. Men, in this predicament, choose only the "flight" option. I know this from experience. I was fleeing straight up into the air when the sink and cabinet bluntly and forcefully impeded my ascent. *


*The impact knocked me out cold. *

*When I awoke, my wife and the paramedics stood over me. *

*Now there are not many things in this life worse than finding oneself lying on the kitchen floor butt naked in front of a group of "been-there, done-that" paramedics. *


*Even worse, having been fully briefed by my wife, the paramedics were all snorting loudly as they tried to conduct their work, all the while trying to suppress their hysterical laughter......and not succeeding. *

*Somehow I lived through it all. A few days later I finally made it back in to the office, where colleagues tried to coax an explanation out of me about my head injury. I kept silent, claiming it was too painful to talk about,* *which it was. *

*"What's the matter?" They all asked, "Cat got your tongue?" *

*If they only knew! *


*Why is it that only the women laugh at this?*







Remember you asked for it
Now back to my corner


----------



## Stan

The kitty:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, Stan,I have tears spurting out my eyes!


----------



## With Grace

HAHAHA! Hilarious Stan!

Which makes me wonder, what ever happened to the "kitty" problem you were having??


----------



## Hunter65

hilarious Stan!


----------



## Hunter65

farmpony84 said:


> warning...Major rant...warning...
> 
> Husband had surgery last week (kidney stones) and then again this week. It was outpatient. The first time he had his surgery the nurses treated me as though I were a child. Like, maybe I was his "wittle" girlfriend. I waited in the waiting room for hours. I watched the dr or a nurse come out and speak to everyone in the waiting room. They looked at me but they walked past. Finally they took me back and they did not give me the take-home instructions, I was in the room but they spoke to him and ignored me. Uh... he's drugged dumb butt... When we got home he was telling me how he begged them for pain killers but they just kept walking by until he finally puked all over the place.
> 
> When we went in yesterday I told the nurse that it was a miserable experience and I did not appreciate being treated as though I don't have any importance. It's MY spouse. She was like, oh... haha... you just look so young, we had no idea. I said, I'm the same age as him and I'm his wife. I complained about everything. I made them change the anesthesia, I made them send the dr out to me as soon as he was done, I made them take me back right when he woke up so I could wave them down to get his drugs, I made them send him home on a drug so I didn't have to listen to him complain about my poor driving skills. I was like super beyotch! But it was a much better experience...
> 
> Tell me I look to young to be respected. HMPH.


I would take it as a compliment lol 
We were all sitting around at the barn one day and I mentioned my daughter and 3 or 4 people looked at me and said "YOU have a daughter?" I said yep. They asked my how old, you should have seen their faces when I said 22 **** Boy I sure felt great!


----------



## Ladytrails

Farmpony, I hear you! It's a compliment that you look young but honestly - did they do surgery on your hubby and not know who/where the family was?!!!??? That is a huge safety issue. So, they knew his wife was there and they didn't ask for you the first time. Their mistake. 

I have a lot of regard and respect for our medical professionals and their training, but over the past 4 years I have had a lot of experience with taking my hubby every 3-4 months for a procedure where he's either sedated or anesthetized. I now basically am glued to his side except when he's going to the OR. There have been so many times where things could have gone wrong, or where they went better because I was there and informed. I never assume that they remember what I tell them; I never assume that he remembers what they tell him; and I make myself a pest if I don't understand what's going on. It drives my husband nuts but the medical folks don't mind. (The office folks sometimes do mind ;-) ). At our last visit, his doctor was new and wanted the history of what's been going on. My husband said that I was out in the waiting room and would be happy to answer questions. They called me in, we had the conversation, and the doctor later said that my husband was a lucky, lucky man; that everybody should have someone like that, and "She's a keeper!" Hang in there!

Stan, loved the joke!

Grace, glad to hear that you and Kes are progressing. I so appreciate your updates! 

Hunter, your menu sounds delicious! 

Minskinnywin, welcome!


----------



## eliduc

sailors used to have a tattoo of a hula girl on their stomachs and then ripple their stomach muscles.


----------



## Stan

Stella What a horse I am beginning to think she gets something wrong with her just as the riding season gets into full swing. Whan I first got her she caught a form of a equine flue, that left her turned out for three months. However that did not get her out of work. and through the following winter we rode, well to be honest, I held on while Stella taught me she has a mind of her own and very capable of using it. But we progressed. 

You folks in the northern part of this planet will be pleased to know it does not SNOW where I live so all year riding. :twisted: The next year she developed the skin issue and it effected her girth area so NO riding again, but that worked out as I had a heart attack, which ment another three months of no riding, so again we did not get to go on any major treks but I made her go for walks. Its not uncommon in Dargavile to see folks walking their horses around the town. Beats walking the dog, at least if you get tired, jump on and ride home. We have a young lady who traines horses the Perelli way and I guess walking the horses in a built up area is part of the training, mind you she is off the road by 0830am. Pit stops where there are roses growing leave a deposit and one happy gardener. I digressed. 

Back to my horse. At about the time my heart had mended so had Stella and just in time for a two day trek over country that required a high level of fitness. Before this trek stella and I had a few rides, and arguments over who was really in charge. I did not want the stress, so I climbed of and walked her home on more than one ocassion, continuing with the lesson as we walked and she listened intently.

Come the trek, a big day for me I had just recovered and then into a very stressfull time for me let alone Stella. I had spent considerable time teaching her the one rein stop and where her safe place was, which also gave me a safe place. The treck started and off we went, Stella with head held high, very high, tail going from side to side and now and again slapping me (and I had not done anything wrong) She anounced to all the other horses and riders we had arrived. She looked great, but had attitude, which subsided and she settled into walking and listening. I had the best easest ride I have ever had from her. The horse I origionally brought was back.

I had two great days except for when the top dressing plane went over head only a hundred feet up. She decided she was going to show us all she could out run the plane, **** near did. Bloody long walk to get her back.

The two days of the trek were spent with me in the saddle and then walking her, well I needed the exercise as well. But I had my horse back, and that gave me the biggest lift and at the right time. She even got tangled in wire and stood perfectly still while I got underneith and unraveled it from her hind legs. When walking she was as calm as. Not sure if it was Stella being tired or being considerate.

Went out this morning gave the two horses some hay, hard feed and checked out her skin. Stella is still healing up front and shedding at the rear and sensitive to touch. So its a walk only.

That grey pussy is still hanging around. Getting tamer, I can pat it, but not pick it up. This morning it was on the bed again attacking any thing that moved. The only thing left for me to do so I could get some piece was to feed it. 

It looks like it has decided to stay, so now I'll have to get it fixed, don't want any more strays moving in. I have unloaded the shotgun.

Cheers all 
Off to take she who must be obeyed to the Whangarei country music club, she is backing one of our more well known entertainers, then back and walk Stella.

Stan aka token.

As always the spelling mistakes belong to me and I take a dim view of those that copy.


----------



## maisie

Just askin', but Stan, is the grey & white a female kitty? 

That is a very funny story, at least for us gals. 

Hope Stella continues to leave her skin condition behind.


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> Just askin', but Stan, is the grey & white a female kitty?
> 
> That is a very funny story, at least for us gals.
> 
> Hope Stella continues to leave her skin condition behind.


 
Yep, more expence. Vet fees.

I think Stella will continue to improve. I'm probably going to need considerable exercise to get my fitness up for riding let alone hers, it's been a while.

The thread is a little quiet whats up folks


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning to all. Fairly quiet W/E. Didn't ride-life infringed. The aches & pains of getting older are also coming more often. Dreading the coming cold weather-this house is not very well insulated. Hope to see more postings-this is one of the best threads here!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Stan - glad to hear new kitty has found a happy home with you. Poor Stella, she seems to have a knack for finding ways to get out of working...smart horse!

cacow - I know what you mean on the aches and pains...my RA is great in the drier, warmer months. I'm dreading the winter, knowing how much I will hurt getting out of bed each morning. This September was GORGEOUS though, not a drop of rain and they are saying October will be similar, which is pretty amazing in this area of constant drizzle.

Farmpony and Hunter - I so envy your youthfulness! I used to think I looked younger than my age, now I just look my age. I'm ok with it as long as I never look older than my age! Farmpony - Hope your hubby is doing well after the surgery and good for you for getting after those nurses at the hospital!

Nothing really going on, I have lessons on Mondays and Wednesdays, and soon to add Thursdays. I still feel like a rider rather than an owner, it's hard for me to get used to only seeing her three days a week, and just to ride in a lesson. I guess as she gets further into training I will get to hack out some, I miss her so much right now though. Hubby is quite pleased though with how much time I'm at home now...no running off to take care of the horse twice a day.

Speaking of hubby, I think I've got him convinced to haul Kes to Oklahoma should we qualify for Grand Nationals in the next few years! It would take a lot of trailer training to get her comfortable for such a long ride, but he did say he'd keep next October open in case we do qualify next year!! Which is the whole reason I moved barns, to be more competitive in the breed circuit, so to reach that goal would be pretty incredible.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all Sorry so quiet It was home coming weekend for my DD so I was dealling with all of that.. 








Cody is still stall bound.. His cut is healing nicely.. I am just wanting to make sure he does not break it open again.. it is such a bad area for that.








my deaf BC went to the barn with me to do chores sunday.. She did awesome.. I love my sweet Gracie Rose








She did a great job of warming my seat up.


----------



## With Grace

So, just had to share a funny...went into Starbucks this morning to get a Pumpkin Spice Latte (YUM) in my breeches and black tall boots, and in line the lady behind me said "cute boots!" I look down at them, because I have not polished them in a while, and they are beyond dusty. I say "thanks, but they are really dirty"...she says "well they sure are cute....do you ride?" "I do" 

I always find it funny that if I'm in my riding clothes outside of the barn, people ask if I ride...do people in other parts of the US wear breeches and dirty tall boots as fashion????


----------



## Critter sitter

lol With Grace I know .. I don't wear breeches and tall boots but I get that in my western boots all the time.. if I have my barn boots on that is..


----------



## Hunter65

hahaha some people actually do that Grace. I have seen ads for riding clothes in fashion magazines etc.


----------



## Critter sitter

well I guess I had a bit of good luck at the barn.. there was a older man who had a lot the size of a small arena out away from the other horses. And he pulled out and took his horses yesterday. The BM offered it to me for my 2.. I love the idea cause the fence is all electric and NO BARBED WIRE. I think his cut came from barbed wire. Also the lot they were in a couple other horses were close to them and they would bite and pick fights with them alot. So Grace and Cody Get a new bigger home. it is also closer to the tack room and both arenas

I hope ya'll are having a good Monday Or what ever Day it is where you are


----------



## Hunter65

Well we had an awesome time at the bbq. Unfortunately the only pictures I took was of the beef cooking and my friend on Hunter. All in all was a long day, lotsa food, badminton, food, riding, food bon fire food... oh and I am now the official potato salad snob (a hat which I will wear with pride).









Sunday I went and checked out the new barn. I think I will like it there but am unsure of a few of the other people coming. This mother daughter duo seem like they will take over the whole place. Oh well I will try it for the winter and then see come spring.


----------



## With Grace

Happened upon this...

Kind of goes along with my earlier post...apparently breeches can be used as workout clothes as well...I was laughing so hard at this I had to watch it twice...anyone want to order the DVD and let the rest of us know if it works?:lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Hi, all! 

Beautiful weekend weather here in NW MO. Went to draft horse and mule sale on Friday, where they were selling driving carts, buggies, wagons, and tack. Got a pair of beta driving reins and snaps for $45, and a Weaver turnout blanket for $30 (which we will only use for winter trailering) which seems like a great deal. On Saturday, we trailered my Dallas (QH) and hubby's Fox Trotter, Sam, to Dallas' trainer for a semi-private lesson. Had a great time. The trainer put me through my paces for my trot skills, and we had Dallas' first encounter with mirroring the "pretend" cow - actually the trainer's husband with a stick & flag. Amazing how fast my gelding can turn and rollback when a flag is aiding his decision-making process! Best of all, in the trot exercises he was able to speed up and slow down, and we got a lot of the sweet slow jog trot that is so easy to sit. I noticed that he was rounding up and putting his head down, waaayyyy down, and I was worried that he was thinking about bucking or rolling. But, his muscles were all relaxed and moving forward, and the trainer said he had a pleasant look on his face. He's come such a long way this summer. I realized, coming home, that he hasn't been ridden for probably a month. We literally pulled him out of the pasture, knocked the dirt off and threw him in the trailer. The trainers were really impressed with how well he did!

CW, I hope you're getting outdoors to enjoy some of this weather, even if it's not on top of a horse! 

Stan, we had a cat move into our barn this weekend. It is HUGE, fluffy, tan, and loud. Not sure yet if he's a she or she's a he, but it'll be hubby's job to find out as I'm allergic to cats. We do not have a cat/dog door, so it's going to be an outdoors kitty for sure. Our other kitty is a 'he', neutered, who adopted us. He's run off a half-dozen other cats that have tried to make our barn their home. Not sure why this one has succeeded in staying when the others haven't. We have coyotes all around, so unless we find his/her owner, he has a home here as long as First Kitty lets him/her stay. 

Love the homecoming pic of your daughter, and the BC pic - what a sweetie! We have 3 BCs....characters, all of them!


----------



## Stan

The BBQ looks great. makes one hungry and I like the photos. Tends to personlise the words a little more 
Since its the beginning of the fashon part of this thread I thought I'd throw in a photo or two. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not of me in tights and leggings.chaps/chafs or what ever they are called but you never know what the future holds.

















The boots are that colour for a reason. Some of the area we ride is swamp. If I get bucked over the front and go in head first the boots will indicate my position so she who must be obeyed can find me, and after doing the sums, realise I am worth more to her alive than dead and extract me from the mud.:wink:

The other is Kate getting a scratch from me.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Just thought I might mention something that made my day last week: saw my first wolf for the very first time while out on the trail with my husband! The moment was exactly that but, I will treasure it forever!


----------



## Stan

Paintlover1965 said:


> Just thought I might mention something that made my day last week: saw my first wolf for the very first time while out on the trail with my husband! The moment was exactly that but, I will treasure it forever!


What a great experience on horse back and wild animals. The best we get is the ocassional wild pig which the horses don't like, and generally play up when they hear or smell them, and of course a lot of road kill, possums.


----------



## Stan

Cooking, or more to the point firmented food.

Any one got a good recipe for Kimchi.

I made a recipe of the net on Saturday and sampled it tonight, it was nice but hot, and i really mean hot. It sort of crept up on me and by the time I had finished the small sample I had the task of dousing the fire.

So all, any good recipes for kimchi. In keeping with the thread, Horses. Stella is on the mend around her butt. I took a photo of her in the weekend and it showed improvment when compared to last week. New fine hair is growing on her rump and around the girth area. 

Don't forget the recipe. 









The dark area on her lower rump and shoulders is the new hair. Looks like I don't get to paint her rear.

Cheers all
Its Tuesday night and time to iron my shirt for work tomorrow.:shock:


----------



## farmpony84

LOVE that big butted horse stan!

I got new glasses over the weekend and I wore them to work... Who knew that the older you get that people find women in glasses sexy??? You wouldn't believe how many "dirty librarian" comments I got... ****... Men...

Can someone make it stop raining? I have tickets to the Nats game tonight!!!!


----------



## EmmJayCee

*The Dangers of Dangling Participles*



Stan said:


> *Calling in sick.!!!!*
> 
> *We've all had trouble with our animals, but I don't think anyone can top this one: *
> 
> *Calling in sick to work makes me uncomfortable. No matter how legitimate my excuse, I always get the feeling that my boss thinks I'm lying. *
> 
> *On one recent occasion, I had a valid reason but lied anyway, because the truth was just too darned humiliating. I simply mentioned that I had sustained a head injury, and I hoped I would feel up to coming in the next day. By then, I reasoned, I could think up a doozy to explain the bandage on the top of my head. *
> 
> 
> *The accident occurred mainly because I had given in to my wife's wishes to adopt a cute little kitty. *
> 
> 
> *Initially, the new acquisition was no problem.*
> 
> *Then one morning, I was taking my shower after breakfast when I heard my wife, Deb, call out to me from the kitchen. *
> 
> *"Honey! The garbage disposal is dead again. Please come reset it." *
> 
> *"You know where the button is," I protested through the shower pitter-patter* *and steam. "Reset it yourself!" *
> 
> *"But I'm scared!" she persisted. "What if it starts going and sucks me in?" *
> 
> *There was a meaningful pause and then, "C'mon, it'll only take you a second." *
> 
> *So out I came, dripping wet and butt naked, hoping that my silent outraged nudity would make a statement about how I perceived her behaviour as extremely cowardly. *
> 
> *Sighing loudly, I squatted down and stuck my head under the sink to find the button. It is the last action I remember performing. *
> 
> *It struck without warning, and without any respect to my circumstances. No, it wasn't the hexed disposal, drawing me into its gnashing metal teeth. It was our new kitty, who discovered the fascinating dangling objects she spied hanging there. *
> 
> 
> *She had been poised around the corner and stalked me as I reached under the sink. And, at the precise moment when I was most vulnerable, she leapt at the toys I unwittingly offered and snagged them with her needle-like claws. *
> 
> 
> *I lost all rational thought to control orderly bodily movements, blindly rising at a violent rate of speed, with the full weight of a kitten hanging from my masculine region. *
> 
> *Wild animals are sometimes faced with a "fight or flight" syndrome. Men, in this predicament, choose only the "flight" option. I know this from experience. I was fleeing straight up into the air when the sink and cabinet bluntly and forcefully impeded my ascent. *
> 
> 
> *The impact knocked me out cold. *
> 
> *When I awoke, my wife and the paramedics stood over me. *
> 
> *Now there are not many things in this life worse than finding oneself lying on the kitchen floor butt naked in front of a group of "been-there, done-that" paramedics. *
> 
> 
> *Even worse, having been fully briefed by my wife, the paramedics were all snorting loudly as they tried to conduct their work, all the while trying to suppress their hysterical laughter......and not succeeding. *
> 
> *Somehow I lived through it all. A few days later I finally made it back in to the office, where colleagues tried to coax an explanation out of me about my head injury. I kept silent, claiming it was too painful to talk about,* *which it was. *
> 
> *"What's the matter?" They all asked, "Cat got your tongue?" *
> 
> *If they only knew! *
> 
> 
> *Why is it that only the women laugh at this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember you asked for it
> Now back to my corner


Stan: bwahahhahaha!!

My husband told me about an elderly man who went into the hospital for a minor surgery and some tests. He was still dopey and had an oxygen mask on when the new nurse came in with the shift change.

He asked, in a groggy muffled voice, "Are my testicles black?"

The nurse stopped, cocked her head and said, "Excuse me, Sir?"

The man again asked, "Are my testicles black?"

The nurse looked at his chart, back at him, and in a voice filled with confusion said, "I'm sorry, what?"

The man, asked again, a little louder, "Are my testicles black?"

The nurse walked over, lifted the sheet, took a peek, and said, "No, sir. They look fine to me."

The man, in exasperation yanks his oxygen mask off and shouts, "NO!! Are my TEST RESULTS BACK??!!"


In keeping with the thread, my two very good boys are doing well. It's the start of fall, so that means a good worming is in order and when it dries up, it's time to start scraping those dreaded bot eggs off. (I really do despise those things). 

You mentioned no snow. We're in northeast Alabama, in the foothills of the beautiful Appalachian Mountains, so we do occasionally get a snow. It's a treat for us. The kiddos get out of school, we play and make all the snow cream the freezer will hold.

It's good to catch up with you guys, and after my little post on dangling participles, I'll go back to my corner. 

PS: Your girls are beautiful. Yay for Stella growing some new hair!!


----------



## EmmJayCee

*Kimchi*



Stan said:


> Cooking, or more to the point firmented food.
> 
> Any one got a good recipe for Kimchi.
> 
> I made a recipe of the net on Saturday and sampled it tonight, it was nice but hot, and i really mean hot. It sort of crept up on me and by the time I had finished the small sample I had the task of dousing the fire.
> 
> 
> I've eaten Kimchi all my life. A Korean woman taught my mother to make it when my Dad was stationed in Idaho (he was in the USAF). I don't make it, but I do buy an occasional jar from the produce section of our grocery store. I LOVE it.
> 
> I don't have a recipe for Kimchi, but you can make an incredible spicy beef salad by marinating your thinly sliced steak in it, cooking it until just done and then make a salad our of romaine, tomato, cucumber, onion and shredded kimchi. Add your steak and serve with hot rice. Fantastic!!


----------



## Critter sitter

farmpony84 said:


> LOVE that big butted horse stan!
> 
> I got new glasses over the weekend and I wore them to work... Who knew that the older you get that people find women in glasses sexy??? You wouldn't believe how many "dirty librarian" comments I got... ****... Men...
> 
> Can someone make it stop raining? I have tickets to the Nats game tonight!!!!


 you made me LOL yes I get that Sexy red head comment too Oh geees I think it is funny


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG stan you are so Funny!!! and Love the horses!! beautiful

Paintlover That would have been really cool to see

Thank you Lady Trails.. she is growing up so fast.. and My sweet BC Gracie Rose I have her and her Brother.. She is deaf but you wouldn't know it!! she listens better than her brother.

Cody's pastern is healing just not as fast as I would like.. I so wanted to go for a Birthday ride today.. Yes today It is offical I am the big 40.

here are a few pics from today as you can see Cody was not happy with me this morning


----------



## Hunter65

:happydance:Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday to you...:happydance:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, to be forty again. Hindsight is so clear-I should have made different choices.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy Birthday-CS! You've done a great job w/the doctoring.


----------



## farmpony84

Max got to pitch an inning... he was so proud! He didn't hit any of the batters! (This time!)


----------



## With Grace

Happy Birthday CS!!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> Happy Birthday-CS! You've done a great job w/the doctoring.


 Thank you and Thank you I am going to try to get better pictures after work


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Happy Birthday CS!!!!!


 Thank you WG... 


Now should I leave work early?


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you WG...
> 
> 
> Now should I leave work early?


On your birthday??? Absolutely!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you WG...
> 
> 
> Now should I leave work early?


 
NO, you have now entered an age where it is expected of you to show leadership, control, and most of all a sense of duty and loyalty to ones employer.

It's only us men that are allowed to sneak off undetected for a birthday drink. So stay until finishing time.


----------



## oobiedoo

CS. Happy birthday! Forty is fun, enjoy : ) 

Stan. Have a cat named Kimchi, and yes she was a very gassy kitten.

Staying with my mom, she had back surgery on Monday. She lives about 120 miles from where I do so won't get to see my Judy Big Ears till Friday, so y'all are my horse fix this week. The good news is my mom had the newer minimally invasive surgery so was only in the hospital about 24 hrs. She said she feels fine, her leg doesn't hurt anymore already, we just have to make her follow the doctors orders about not bending over for 2 weeks and wearing a back brace when she's up and moving around. She got home this morning and is already trying to do everything herself, stubborn woman but I love her so much. Maybe I'll check into this surgery for myself cuz the chiropractor feels good when I leave that day but the next day the pain is back.

Hope you're all having good riding weather and doing well


----------



## maisie

Happy late birthday, CS. My nephew turned 21 yesterday. Bad aunt, the card is still on my desk.

Stan, I can tell that you are the designated scratcher. I love the look on Stella's face. Sorry, not a kimchi fan here.

Apparently a family of skunks has moved in near the Bronx stable. The air was pretty heavy last night & all the humans were gasping; horses and cats didn't seem to care.

I'm entering another little show on Saturday. Wish me luck.


----------



## farmpony84

Sorry that I keep bouncing in and out without seeming to follow the discussions, I am reading them, I'm just without a home computer right now and jumping in at work whenever I get a chance....

The Nats won last night! This was the first time we sat at the 3rd baseline... we usually sit at the 1st baseline... Seats weren't all that bad though... I'm a little sad that after today the regular season is over... At least my kid has a few more games!

I'm trying to figure out how to get a batting/pitching coach for him, does anyone have a clue how to look for that? I found this place, I geuss I shouldn't cringe at the price because it's less than I pay for my riding instructions but still...

Colangelo Baseball


Anyway, check out our seats (my hair is flat because of the weather... I promise I did try to clean up for the game...)


----------



## With Grace

maisie said:


> Happy late birthday, CS. My nephew turned 21 yesterday. Bad aunt, the card is still on my desk.
> 
> Stan, I can tell that you are the designated scratcher. I love the look on Stella's face. Sorry, not a kimchi fan here.
> 
> Apparently a family of skunks has moved in near the Bronx stable. The air was pretty heavy last night & all the humans were gasping; horses and cats didn't seem to care.
> 
> I'm entering another little show on Saturday. Wish me luck.


Good luck at your show Maisie!! What classes are you entering? We'll need some pics for sure!


Stan - I LOVE Kimchi, though have no recipe for it...when I have a craving for it I go buy the Trader Joe's premade pack...not the same but at least its something.

FarmPony - you look fabulous, so did your seats at the game, how fun!

oobiedoo - best wishes to your mom in her recovery, sounds like the surgery went well. I bet you're missing Judy, having horse withdrawals yet??

Have a lesson today...Kes is doing so well. She's bending nicely, giving to me in a snaffle, and isn't trying to run with me at the canter...in a snaffle! I'm really excited for what is ahead of us. I know we have a lot of work to do...especially with me and my arms, I cannot for the life of me keep my elbows back, our poor trainer reminds me constantly. 

Morgan Grand Nationals start this weekend - if anyone wants to watch the live feed its at MGNLive.com
I'll be glued to my computer screen all next week for sure :wink:


----------



## maisie

Thanks, WG. I'm doing Introductory tests A & B this week. There's another show in November though and I'm going to see if I can get a handle on test C.

I'll try to remember my camera and see if I can get someone to snap a few shots. Remembering to snap photos is definitely not my forte.

I want to see a few more action shots of Kes under saddle for that matter. You and she look so good together.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> NO, you have now entered an age where it is expected of you to show leadership, control, and most of all a sense of duty and loyalty to ones employer.
> 
> It's only us men that are allowed to sneak off undetected for a birthday drink. So stay until finishing time.


 well guess what I did leave early!! so there :rofl: I own the shop so I did just that. but i didn't drink i just went to see cody. and doctor him some..

I have been on the phone with Buddy Underwood The owner of Underwoods Horse medicene.. he is such a wealth of information. He reasured me that I am doing everything right with Cody's cut.

I am a bit of a worry wart with my horses.. 


Obbie Prayers for your moms fast recovery..
And to all Thank you for the Birthday wishes


----------



## With Grace

maisie said:


> Thanks, WG. I'm doing Introductory tests A & B this week. There's another show in November though and I'm going to see if I can get a handle on test C.
> 
> I'll try to remember my camera and see if I can get someone to snap a few shots. Remembering to snap photos is definitely not my forte.
> 
> I want to see a few more action shots of Kes under saddle for that matter. You and she look so good together.


Oh fun! Can't wait to hear how it goes for you!

Here's a pic from today's lesson that my trainer took - Kes was doing really well for me, I'm really happy with her progress, and I'm learning a lot as well!


----------



## Ladytrails

just popping in to say hi. And, Farmpony, my son and DIL were at the Nats game also! Did you see them?


----------



## maisie

Critter Sitter - I am falling seriously in love with Cody. I love me a bald face, and his pictures just scream "personality".

With Grace - You are so tall in the saddle and your hands so nice and low. I'm still developing that really solid, low seat. Ah well, it's a process and the journey is the fun part, right?


----------



## saferidersgear

54, and have been riding since I was 4, so 50 years now, I should celebrate with a carrot cake! I wonder how many on this thread aren't interested in competing and just enjoy the trails. I competed briefly here and there over the past 50 years, mainly when I had to, to promote my stallion. It has never really been my thing though. My horses are my family members and bring me joy in my life. Here is a picture of me on my girl Pearl, my Welsh Cob mare that is 18 this year! What a gift she has been in my life. 

I have a question, I am new here, what is a trackback?


----------



## Hunter65

Hi saferider what a cute little mare you.

farmpony you look fabulous

I highly recommend if you get gum implants done to ensure the doctor gives you a happy pill first. This could be a great weight loss chance for me as have to eat little bits and soup lol


----------



## With Grace

maisie said:


> Critter Sitter - I am falling seriously in love with Cody. I love me a bald face, and his pictures just scream "personality".
> 
> With Grace - You are so tall in the saddle and your hands so nice and low. I'm still developing that really solid, low seat. Ah well, it's a process and the journey is the fun part, right?



Thanks...but see those elbows?? That's about as far back as I can remember to keep them:lol: And you're right, the journey is the fun part, especially when you improve right along with your horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome saferider, nice mare & love your product. I've never liked competing, just like riding & sharing the great outdoors w/a trail partner-usually a mare.

WG-you & Kes look well together-& Yes, you do look tall. 
CS-Hope Cody continues to improve rapidly-do you have another horse to ride meanwhile?

I'm feeling like taking it easy today,so I think I will, been doing too much worrying lately.


----------



## saferidersgear

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome saferider, nice mare & love your product. I've never liked competing, just like riding & sharing the great outdoors w/a trail partner-usually a mare.
> 
> Thanks Cacowgirl! I love sharing the outdoors with my mare, we sometimes have to have discussion on whether what I want to do is a good idea, but I do value her judgement and input! A couple weeks ago I was riding along toward home at a brisk walk and she stopped in the middle of the road for what looked like no reason and appeared to be waiting for something. I don't urge her on, but I looked around, didn't see anything, and just waited. A few seconds later she started walking again and a tree branch that was about 80 feet above us came crashing down into the road in front of us right where we would have been if she hadn't stopped. She didn't even flinch, and calmly stepped over it. She knew it was going to happen.
> 
> I see you are in Arizona? My Welsh Cob Stallion "retired" to Hereford, Arizona, in the winter I often wish I had gone with him! He has a couple nice Welsh Cob mares and loves his new life.


----------



## Stan

Welcome Saferider I don't ride to compete, just treking. I would have to be the most unable, discordinated rider on this thread. My horses Stella often stops and looks around but its just to annoy me, or to discuss who is really in charge and then will move on, but deep down I know she has practiced her moves very well. No danger, just letting me think she is doing what I have asked for, when all the time she is doing what she wanted to do. Thats a mare for you, are they not all the same.:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Az is quite different from Vermont, I'm sure. WE are getting a breeze just now & finally dropping out of the 90's-ahh-some relief. This was my first summer here & it was quite an eye-opener!


----------



## Critter sitter

with Grace you both look beautiful!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Maisie I love him to so much he's is a character!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome Saferider 

*Grace:* You and Kes look lovely together, she is a really stunning mare!

*Stan:* I'm glad that Stella is FINALLY growing her hair back, hope it keeps going in the right direction!! 

*Hunter:* Happy pills are gooood pills, my dental surgeon gave me a dose of that when I had my wisdom teeth removed, I did try and bite him a few times, and talked TOTAL nonsense, in my own defense it was the pills fault ****! Did you get something done?

So I gave up on Kevin Bacon thrush treatment, and started Sapphira on a product called Dry Feet, I scrubbed her feet last night with soap and applied the product to her clean feet. She was fantastic and let me manhandle her feet without complaint, she has come such a long way from when I got her 4 months ago! 

Her thrush isn't bad, it's mild, but I don't want it getting any worse, especially with the paddocks being all muddy with all the rain we have been getting. The other stuff just wasn't cutting it at all. 

She is doing great under saddle, more focused on me, not on everyone else and thier horses in the arena which is hard for her, she is VERY sociale. I'm still trying to get her to ignore her reflection, I do believe she has fallen in love with herself LOL. 

My trainer got on her on Monday to see how she's going, my Sassy one decided she was going to stop and poop, my trainer gave her a good smack with the crop to let her know that it wasn't acceptable, the look on her face had me bent over laughing my *** off, her trying to poop, but with her butt scooted under her with an "OMG SHE'S TRYING TO KILL ME" look on her face. Let's just say that my trainer got the stink eye from Sassy for the rest of the day!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Hunter65

I had a gum implant, thats when they take tissue from the roof of your mouth cut an opening in your gums and sew the new tissue in. NOT FUN, my chin is bruised and numb


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> I had a gum implant, thats when they take tissue from the roof of your mouth cut an opening in your gums and sew the new tissue in. NOT FUN, my chin is bruised and numb


 OM hunter ouchie that sounds like it hurts.. what do they do this for?


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> OM hunter ouchie that sounds like it hurts.. what do they do this for?



If you have gum recession. I only had a little bit luckily. I know people that had their whole mouths done. Really hurting today. The roof of my mouth feels like a pizza burn times 100. :-(

Happy Thanksgiving this weekend to all my Canadian friends, enjoy the weekend. Gonna be beautiful and sunny here so hope to get out riding. Though hubby home after a mionth away so gotta spend some time with him:wink:


----------



## corgi

Hunter, I had that done on one area last year. Pretty miserable! I feel your pain. The area where the graft was actually placed didn't bother me at all...but the donor site at the roof of the mouth hurt so bad. The good news is that I was back to normal within a week except for some slight swelling that lasted about a month. Hoping you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Happy Thanksgiving to all in Canada! Going to celebrate on Saturday with family as I have to work on the stat holiday Monday. I took a few pics this week of my favourite season and my horses on the trails, pasture and barn area. I love those reds and oranges the best! And yes, that beautiful paint horse is my Hawk! He looks beautiful amidst the colours. Happy fall! Pic Heavy!


----------



## Norma M Sutton

Rofl! Stan!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Good Morning everyone 
Hope you are all well 
Sorry I have been gone for so long 
I have been busy with my husband and crocheting baby blankets 
My husband is stressed because his mom has depression on top of every thing else 
we both have been sick as well


----------



## Country Woman

Nice pictures Paint Lover


----------



## Stan

I enjoyed the photos I normally take a few when riding Talking about riding my wife is going today, I get to stay home again!!!!. Stella is coming along great and I think is almost ready to ride again BUT she who must has my saddle and made a change or to so she can try it out,Kate, her horse may have an opinion on that and has been playing up of late.

I am taking myself to the gun club for a couple of hours, let of a little steam, then i'll take Stella for a walk. She has been greeting me with an out stretched nose, and muzzling me a little, now that is not something Stella would normaly do. She has either decided I'm not that bad after all, or she is getting ready to try something on. Time will tell. You know if the boss had not taken my saddle and changed the stirrup leathers I would of gone on the ride myself, a little annoying.

CW keep the chin up, tell marc to get the guitar out and play good for the brain and redirects the thinking for a time. How is the horse hunting going, That stable come to the party yet.

A foot note. That grey pussy is getting larger and bolder but is taking a long time to tame. However it seem to think 5 in the morning is a great time to jump on the bed and attack anything that moves. Not impressed, its Sunday, my day off, and a sleep in.

Now just because I will not be riding today and have a little mood over it and just to annoy those that have to travel to barns to see their horses. Right at this moment I am in the lounge, looking through the ranch slider door can see Kate, 14 feet away. And Stella, 40 feet away. I feel better now.

Thats enough ranting and as always the spelling mistakes belong to me don't copy, oh, and someone swiped one of my carrots, the one I swiped from another on this thread.:shock:









Some times you just have to walk away.

Cheers All


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan nice to see you again


----------



## Rhen

walkinthewalk said:


> Hrmph, the 40's have it so far:-|
> 
> Because I can't type the number, let's just say I was born in 1947 and we farmed with horses, on our small Old McDonald's dairy farm, until I was four:shock::shock:
> 
> I got my first ride on the work mare when I was two, started riding, bareback, behind my maternal-side cousin when I was ten, started breaking/training for my paternal grandpap when I was 12.
> 
> I got my very own first horse when I was 12. I raised/trained her foal (that no one knew she was carrying until he showed up one day in May), and we were best buds until I laid him to rest with cancer when he was 29 and I was 42.
> 
> I was so devastated, I stayed out of horses for year. One day a big ole stock trailer came lumbering up my road and I rushed to see what horses were in it. It was full of cattle but my excitement to see horses told me that I should start looking for another horse.
> 
> Thus came my second group of Keeper Horses who are still with me. The very handsome and intelligent TWH in my avatar was 16 when that was taken on a 250-horse ride. He is now 24, has been with me as coming 3 yr old and now has metabolic issues. We have grown old and arthritic together - he is my heart horse
> 
> My current four (three TWH's and a 26 yr old Arab) are my last crew. I will be doing good to see the 16 & 17 year olds out of this life. I won't buy a younger horse that I would have to worry about after I'm six feet under and it's still here left to the Fate's:-(
> 
> I feel very fortunate to have had decent jobs all my life, that allowed me to stay broke because of my horse habits
> 
> Many of the people who called me stupid for spending my money on "those d*** hayburners" either aren't around anymore, are on breathing machines, and/or are STILL "trying to find themselves" thru the haze of pills and alcohol. I am a Babyboomer ya know -- Haight-Ashbury was the place to be in the 60's:lol::lol::lol:




Do you have pics of the 26yr Arabian???? They are my fav!!!!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...and happy Thanksgiving to all those in Canada!

Been sooooo busy at work. Didn't get to the barn to see Isabella during the week at all. But I went out last night. It was a beautiful evening and I was surprised to see the barn was desserted. i thought there would be lts of people riding. I had the arena all to myself. We worked on some patterns and turns.

Tonight, we set up the barrels and the poles and practiced for the fun show next Saturday. Last year, I entered the novice division on the horse I was leasing. Just walk and trot. This year, I am entering the Open division and we will be running full speed.

I have only had Isabella since February but it is obvious that someone has run barrels and poles on her...she knows the patterns. And she is FAST! I guess that is from being a polo pony. The barn trainer was there tonight and encouraged me to just let her go....I kept holding her back because I am still a little afraid of her speed but I did finally relax and let her do her thing...and she did. What a rush! Now I just need to do the same thing next weekend and do my best to keep this 43 year old rear in the saddle and off the ground!!!

The fun show next weekend benefits St. Jude Children's Hospital and along with barrels and poles, I will be entering the keyhole race, flag race, pony express and toilet paper challenge with hubby and his horse, jousting, ride a buck, and the costume class. Isabella and I are going to be "hippie chicks". LOL

Should be fun!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Stan

Rhen said:


> Do you have pics of the 26yr Arabian???? They are my fav!!!!


As well as the arabian lets see the 47 vintage. I'm a 48 it was agreat year I clearly remember in 56 being told the neighbour said I was one in a million. 
My mother, bless her, disagreed and said I was won in a raffle. :shock: My father did not want to get into the discussion, but my older sister, just to confuse me said the stalk brought me and my brother said I was found in a cabbage patch. My father still not getting into the discussion was heard saying as he walked a way wish i could put him back in the cabbage patch. I'm the youngest in the family and that explains why I ramble.

Cheers Rhen


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone nice to see you all again 
Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends


----------



## waresbear

Happy Thanksgiving fellow Canucks! Beautiful fall colors everywhere and nice crisp fall riding. Although I dread winter coming, I do enjoy riding in cooler weather for a change. Beautiful pics Paintlover!


----------



## Nine

I'm here! nine, 52, Minnesota, USA I haven't posted in a few months, and have a lot of catching up to do. Soooo busy this summer. Will post when the weather turns cold. Hi to all. Really miss you guys. Can't wait to read about you all. Just saw a new avatar for With Grace, love the pic of Kestral! And you, of course.


----------



## Fahntasia

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow canucks =)


----------



## Critter sitter

happy thanksgiving CA people


----------



## Critter sitter

hugs to you CW i hope thing turn around soon.. I know how depression is and it is so hard to coup with


----------



## maisie

*Schooling Show*

Hey, I got 68 points (a good score) and 2nd place in dressage Intro A on Saturday. To me, that means I can start showing Intro B (got 65 points there) and C next season. Here are a few shots to show off 30 year old Dancing Star.



















I had a good time and wasn't nervous at all. I've always had a hard time performing but, knock on wood, so far I've enjoyed this.

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends. Happy Thanksgiving to you Canadians. Hope your weather was as beautiful as ours.


----------



## With Grace

Wow congrats maisie! You did really well!! And you look awesome on Dancing Star.


----------



## maisie

Thanks, WG. I've got to firm up those abs and work on the elbows though. There's so much to learn and improve on. We've been working on bending and the judge's comments were encouraging - "_keep practicing the bending_" instead of "_need to bend_".


----------



## Stan

*Three men - a Canadian farmer, Osama bin Laden and a* *kiwi are all walking together one day...*​



*They come across a lantern and a Genie pops out of it.*​



*'I will give each **of** you one wish, which is three wishes in total',* *says the Genie.*​



*The Canadian says, 'I am a farmer and my son will also farm. I want the land to be forever fertile in Canada '*​



*POOF! With the blink of the Genie's eye, the land in Canada was forever fertile for farming.*​



*Osama was amazed, so he said, 'I want a wall around Afghanistan , Palestine , Iraq and Iran so that no infidels,** A**mericans or Canadians* *can come into our precious land.'*​



*POOF! Again, with the blink of the Genie's eye, there was a huge wall around those countries.*​



*The kiwi says, 'I am very curious.* *Please tell me more about this wall.'*​



*The Genie explains, 'Well, it's about 5,000 feet high, 5oo feet thick and completely surrounds the countries.*​​* Nothing can get in or out;* *it**'s virtually impenetrable.'*​



*The kiwi sits down on his Harley , cracks a beer, lights a cigarette,* *smiles and says,*​



*'Fill it with water.'*​



​ 
Thats bouind to have upset some one
Back to my corner


----------



## With Grace

maisie said:


> Thanks, WG. I've got to firm up those abs and work on the elbows though. There's so much to learn and improve on. We've been working on bending and the judge's comments were encouraging - "_keep practicing the bending_" instead of "_need to bend_".


:lol:Same things Ive gotta work on...had my lesson today, I told my trainer to just duct tape my elbows to my sides. And my abs...lets just say I havent been doing myself any favors lately!

Lesson was great today though, Kes is light in the bridle, is bending better and is listening so well in the snaffle. We did a lot of canter work and she is doing sooo much better. Shes gaining more confidence, Im really happy with how things are going.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi everyone, Thanksgiving dinner was awesome. Spent 3 days at the barn and had some good sessions with Hunter. He had a bath yesterday and then wore hobbles for the first time. THAT was interesting. So was feeling apprehensive about moving Hunter so have decided to stay where I am for now and keep doing the drive UGH. BO may be getting a new facility with an indoor which will be awesome with the rainy season starting soon. Usually its starts at the end of September but we have had the driest Aug - Sept - Oct (so far) in 116 years. It has been beautiful but alas the rains are slated to come on Friday.
Awesome news With Grace. Hunter and are working on the canter as well. He used to be so hard to get into a canter but now he will go from a walk to a canter. My legs are sure relieved lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you all again 
We had a good Thanksgiving dinner too
We had ham, mashed potatoes, beans, gravy stuffing and pumpkin pie


----------



## Country Woman

We have had really nice weather


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - sounds like you feel much better about your barn decision. Thats great! Moving barns is sooo stressful. You just didn't sound excited about moving barns, and then had such a great time at the bbq I was starting to worry about your move for you  Glad you'll be where you are happy. 

CW - sounds like a good Thanksgiving. Our weather has been awesome huh? But yep, the rains held off for as long as they could, time for all us Washington and BC peeps to hunker down for the winter.

Have been GLUED to my screen for Morgan Grand Nationals....has been great so far. Hubby is a little worried about my Grand Nationals dreams...used to be a few years out and I'm REALLY wanting to be there this time next year. Very lofty goal but I just feel like we can get there with this new trainer.


----------



## Cacowgirl

WE are having beautiful weather here in AZ also. lots of singing coyotes this morning. I stubbed my toe & it is quite swollen & colorful but getting better already over the last 2 days. It's a great season for riding!


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl hope your toe heals soon
With Grace Yes we have been having some very warm weather here too


----------



## G8tdh0rse

Wonderful riding weather here. I'm going horse camping this weekend. Of course then the chances of rain go up to 50%


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey Everyone.. I hope all is well

I rode Cody yesterday finally .. He was so full of it he actually Bucked!! Ugg that was not fun.. but after I calmed down and kept riding he ended up doing great.


The BM this morning tells me we have a Possum in the barn.. Great! now we have a critter to kill.. those things are nasty!


I was supposed to go on a trail/ camping trip this weekend but I don't want codys cut to break open again..


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
nice to see you all again


----------



## Critter sitter

you too CW.. How are you doing?
I am going to go ride for a bit now..
Have a great night


----------



## Critter sitter

check this thread out if ya wanna 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/please-tell-me-people-not-crazy-140152/


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I am loving this Fall weather! This is the first Fall I have owned a horse and I have decided it is the best time of year to ride.

The barn is having a fun show on Saturday to raise money for St. Jude Children's Hospital. I am planning on entering every event. (Barrel racing, pole bending, keyhole, flag race, pony express, ride a buck, obstacle course, jousting, and a few others)

We had a practice for boarders this afternoon. I put polo wraps on Isabella. It was the first time I have done this. When we entered the arena and she saw the other horses, her polo playing memories came back to her and she wanted to run!!!

I am just now comfortable enough with her to let her run full out. Omigoodness! She is fast! I honestly never thought I would get to this point with her. I am enjoying her so much. That being said, I am going to be feeling it tomorrow. We galloped a bit on Saturday night and my abdominal muscles hurt so bad on Sunday and Monday. I guess that's a good thing!

I will take lots of pics on Saturday. Especially during the costume class. Isabella and I are going to be hippie chicks!!


----------



## farmpony84

So.... I was down by the barn catching crickets to feed my sons frogs and I heard this noise. I mean it was this ripping noise that shot out. I leaped up and turned to run for the house.... And then realized Blue had farted....


----------



## corgi

farmpony84 said:


> So.... I was down by the barn catching crickets to feed my sons frogs and I heard this noise. I mean it was this ripping noise that shot out. I leaped up and turned to run for the house.... And then realized Blue had farted....


LOL....love it!!!


----------



## maisie

Good luck at the show, Corgi. Get some pictures for us - esp of the hippie chicks.

I'm sore too. I did ride yesterday but it wasn't anything unusual, except maybe a little more work since Jerry the lesson horse needed lots of leg action to get from walk to jog to trot.

Must have been some fart, farmpony. Maybe we should collect stories about times when we were _really_ glad no one else was around.


----------



## Critter sitter

Critter sitter said:


> check this thread out if ya wanna
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/please-tell-me-people-not-crazy-140152/


Oops I guess I didn't know we could not post fb links


----------



## Country Woman

Good Luck with the show Corgi and have lots of fun


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Critter Sitter


----------



## farmpony84

That was the louded horse fart I ever heard! Of course I was turning over cones in the riding arena to find crickets when it happened so maybe I was concentrating too hard... I don't know... 

You should see me in the morning when I feed them. It's 5:45 and dark so I start out really well. My barn has no electricity and I use the car headlights to see. The feed room is all the way in the back so I'll start off all brave and then one of the dogs will pass by the headlights giving that creepy momentary darkness that is in all scary movies just before the loud cutting music screams and the evil thing appears... I start picturing that **** Jeepers Creepers movie. Of all the movies to scare the daylights out a person it has to be Jeepers Creepers? Really? Omigosh, never fails... One of these days I'm going to knock myself trying to get out of that barn!


----------



## Country Woman

hi every one nice to see you all again 
It has begun raining here yikes


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> hi every one nice to see you all again
> It has begun raining here yikes


Here too...ick. Bye sunshine, see you next July...


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Here too...ick. Bye sunshine, see you next July...


Nope this is just temporary, sun will be back out next week


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Nope this is just temporary, sun will be back out next week


Will it? I hope you're right...my weather app is showing raindrops through next Saturday and no forecast any further...I'm not ready to let go of the weather we've had the last 3 months, we got pretty spoiled this year!


----------



## oobiedoo

Farmpony, that is so funny. My daughter and her almost 4 yr old daughter live with me and right now Chloe thinks farting is just the funniest thing in the world  I've seen her looking really puzzled at my mare " winking" but thank God she hasn't asked us to explain that yet. I really don't think I can.

Has anyone heard from Susan? I just hope she's doing ok. Her pics of her riding always showed just pure joy in riding and I hope she's still feeling that.


----------



## corgi

Today was the fun show! I had a blast. Won't be able to move tomorrow though. Getting too old for this stuff. :lol:

Isabella and I had our first barrel racing attempt. Not bad for only riding for 3 years and only having Izzy since February. We will never win any real barrel races but we loped it all, kept all the barrels upright, and I stayed in the saddle!!

I have some videos and some pics I will upload once I figure out how.

Hope everyone had a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## corgi

For some reason, I can only upload one pic at a time...and I still can't get the videos to load. I will keep trying.

Here were are, waiting for the next class.


----------



## With Grace

Thats awesome Corgi - huge congrats! Can't wait to see those pics.


Went out to the barn today, finally got to meet some of the other boarders and everyone seems really nice. Kes got her long awaited massage - she hadn't had one since the day before we moved. She completely relaxed and enjoyed it. I really like our new barn, everyone just seems happy to be there.


----------



## corgi

And for the costume class! Peace and love to everyone! :lol:


----------



## corgi

Let's see if this works


----------



## corgi

Ok...got the video thing figured out!

Here we were doing the pony express..but we got disqualfied because I dropped the bag as soon as it was handed off to me. That's ok...we still had fun!


----------



## oobiedoo

Corgi, 
Looks like you're having a great time! That's what it's all about.

Stan are you still in your corner?

I got 4 new barn kitties this week feral mom and her 3 half grown kittens needed rehoming. The best part is they come already spayed/neutered and vaccinated. Just have to keep them in kitty condos in the feed room for a couple of weeks so they learn this is where they eat now before turning them loose.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Great first barrel run Corgi! I love western games. But, I am not loving the change in weather this week. Lots of beautiful leaves falling...how sad. High was 3C this past Friday and was snowing-brrrr. Hard to believe that earlier this week, maybe say Tuesday, it was hot enough for myself and my horses to sweat. Gotta love Canada. Rain has started tonight. Yippee! More horses with rain rot...Sadly, the great summer we had seems to be a fading, distant memory. Still, I can dream about the magical snowy rides to come this winter and hitching my Canadian mare up to the sleigh.


----------



## With Grace

Paintlover1965 said:


> Great first barrel run Corgi! I love western games. But, I am not loving the change in weather this week. Lots of beautiful leaves falling...how sad. High was 3C this past Friday and was snowing-brrrr. Hard to believe that earlier this week, maybe say Tuesday, it was hot enough for myself and my horses to sweat. Gotta love Canada. Rain has started tonight. Yippee! More horses with rain rot...Sadly, the great summer we had seems to be a fading, distant memory. Still, I can dream about the magical snowy rides to come this winter and hitching my Canadian mare up to the sleigh.


You have a Canadian???!!!:shock: pics pleeeaaaase!! I absolutely am infatuated with the Canadian Horse...


----------



## corgi

I have no idea what a Canadian horse is...need to quickly google it!

Ok...just did. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Corgi - they say the Canadian is one of the founding breeds to the Morgan. They are pretty rare, and so gorgeous!


----------



## Hunter65

Corgi looks like you had so much fun! I can't wait to do that with Hunter!

My BO/Friend/farrier/trainer has a Canadian Percheron cross. She is gorgeous and she was bred to a friesian. You should see her son!!!

What a weekend, my daughter came to visit, I was terrified for her to drive the highway here. They actually have a tv show called Highway to Hell about the Coquihalla Highway. She made it safely here on Friday, brought her car over on Sat morning and we went and put new snow tires on it for her. 4 hours later...








I was going to drive her home today but I didn't relish driving in the pouring pouring rain for almost 5 hours each way. That highway can get nasty. So we put her on a plane home. Needless to say I only got to see Hunter for about half an hour this weekend. Then I had to drive hubby to the airport this afternoon so am all alone again. Time for a glass of wine I think.


----------



## corgi

Oh no Hunter!!!

Glad no one was hurt. When I was in college, my parents came out and put new tires on my car and had it painted. A tree fell on it the next week and totaled it. The insurance company didn't take into account the new tires or paint. 

Have that glass of wine. You deserve it!


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Corgi,
> Looks like you're having a great time! That's what it's all about.
> 
> Stan are you still in your corner?
> 
> I got 4 new barn kitties this week feral mom and her 3 half grown kittens needed rehoming. The best part is they come already spayed/neutered and vaccinated. Just have to keep them in kitty condos in the feed room for a couple of weeks so they learn this is where they eat now before turning them loose.


In the corner. No I escaped in the early hours, freedom. 
Stella is progressing very well almost 100 % but the boss is not looking good. The weather has been bad so no riding which poses a problem. We have the first trek the middle of November and Stella is not fit. 4 weeks to get her and me ready. 

Remember that little grey pussy I mentioned a few pages back, well, it has calmed down enough for me to get a good look at it. I'm changing its name to nutless :shock: it goes to the vet next Wednesday for the operation. On the bright side it gets to keep its life. I gave Stella a good brushing a couple of days ago, she stands around 16 hands, may be a tad more and her tail just clears the ground quite impressive, but then she is my horse and that says it all. 

Hey CW riding yet.


----------



## Baroque

Hey! I am 42 and started riding seriously at age 30, I guess I belong here 

I started out buying a horse sight unseen on the advice of a friend. Obviously this wasn't good advice for a 30 yr old whose horse experience consisted of trail rides and some rides on friend's horses as a teenager. This horse bolted with me on a trail and I lost confidence so badly that I began to actively avoid riding at all.

After a few years of messing around on horses once in a while, I finally found a good coach and a great little haflinger to lease. I developed a good seat, found that I could actually trust a horse, and my lifelong love of riding came back in full force. After months of lessons and graduating to a draft cross and then to an andalusian/percheron mare to lease, I am actually looking to add a horse to my life next Spring.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Corgi looks like you had so much fun! I can't wait to do that with Hunter!
> 
> My BO/Friend/farrier/trainer has a Canadian Percheron cross. She is gorgeous and she was bred to a friesian. You should see her son!!!
> 
> What a weekend, my daughter came to visit, I was terrified for her to drive the highway here. They actually have a tv show called Highway to Hell about the Coquihalla Highway. She made it safely here on Friday, brought her car over on Sat morning and we went and put new snow tires on it for her. 4 hours later...
> View attachment 115204
> 
> 
> I was going to drive her home today but I didn't relish driving in the pouring pouring rain for almost 5 hours each way. That highway can get nasty. So we put her on a plane home. Needless to say I only got to see Hunter for about half an hour this weekend. Then I had to drive hubby to the airport this afternoon so am all alone again. Time for a glass of wine I think.


Hi Every one I have seen this horse that Hunter is talking about 
I hope your daughter is fine too 
Hope to see you soon


----------



## Country Woman

how is everyone else doing? 
Sure has been nasty weather here 
We live in a below ground suite and we got flooded on Friday Night. part of the carpet got wet


----------



## Cacowgirl

We had some rain here, too, but it should be dry for the next week now, but getting much cooler. Are you horse shopping again CW? have you heard anything from the barn yet where you last rode?

Stan-So Stella is doing better? Can you ride her yet? The gray kitty is getting fixed? your life sounds busy-& that is a good thing!

Hunter65-Sorry to hear about the car accident-do you know yet if they will total out the car or fix it? 

Hope all the horses are doing fine & vet issues fade into the background. I think we all deserve a break once in awhile-don't you?


----------



## Stan

Changing the cats name to Ernest or Ernie for short. Roslyn said calling it Nutless was adding insult to injury. So now I have two cats slinking around the yard wondering what is the reason for there being. :-( Earnie and James. Horses called Stella and Kate. Why is it we humans, humanise our animals by giving them names as if they are our kids. Is it because as we age and our children have left the nest, (well they never really leave the nest). Have you noticed when ever life throws them a curve it is us, the wrinkles, they put there hand out to, and we place the dollars they ask for in there hands knowing that the chance of it being paid back is remote. With mine every dollar they ask for I tell them this is added to the amount they owe and will be deducted from their inheritance. Little do they know I am actually spending that on Stella, Kate, James and now Earnie the new kids in my life.

With that little bit of rambling over its 6am and time to start work. More crims to brighten my day.

For those that don't know, Stella and Kate are the horses so I kept my rambling within the bounds of this thread. Horses.

Cheers all


----------



## Baroque

I'm trying to catch up, but there are too many pages of posts to read them all. Nice to meet everyone, though.

I have six cats, as I breed Egyptian Maus. I haven't really named many animals with people names though. I have Sarabande (Sara), Zephyr, Solstice, Skylark, Flex, and Sony. My dogs are Mica and Midge, and any horses I have owned have come pre-named.

I'm glad Stella is better


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Baroque Nice to meet you 
Happy to have you here


----------



## Country Woman

No still no news on the riding yet


----------



## Stan

The really good news is Two days of riding this weekend and all of next week as well. 
We are riding over rough country this coming Sat and Sunday in prep for the up coming treks. Stella is looking good and hair growing back. She is full of beans so the first day might be interesting for me. The remainder of next week will be working on the beach and the sand dunes to help bring up her fitness.

She will try the I'm not getting in the trailer on the second day but thats O/K because I have an alternative plan. Trouble loading I'll ride her to the beach and work the sand dunes the revert back to the forest later in the week. 

Hi to the new on this thread.

Cheers all.


----------



## Baroque

Nice to meet you too Country Woman. I just noticed you were from the lower mainland. I am on Vancouver Island. The horse I am interested in lives in Chilliwack, and I have a lot of family there so that helps for going to visit him. 



Country Woman said:


> Welcome Baroque Nice to meet you
> Happy to have you here


----------



## Country Woman

I live in Cloverdale close to Langley


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi everyone!! sorry I have been MIA so much.. Work and Faomily has kept me away..
The MIL is getting worse not better and the stress it is putting on everyone in the family shows. Hubby Is spending alot of time with her (which is great for her) not so great for us. I am totally understanding but he seems thinkI am upset. I just try to reassure him that I am here and its ok. I do seem to have alot of crying spells and get depressed because I miss him and my own Mom. 

Cody is all better with his cut but now it seems he needs a Float so that is in order next tuesday. he is not liking the bridle at all right now so I have been riding in a bosil.

CW I sure hope you get to ride soon.

Stan I like the new kitties name.

Welcome Baroque

HUnter Man I am sorry about the wreck Glad no on was hurt
CC We hot so rain here too 2.5 inches actually the horses looked like mud bugs.


----------



## Country Woman

I am waiting for Marc to find some work


----------



## Country Woman

I hope to ride soon


----------



## Critter sitter

CW I really Do hope you can ride soon It has been way to long for you.

I rode cody in a Bosil and bare back last night.. not much riding as much as just sitting on him timing my daughter and her friend practicing barrels. the girls are doing great and Cody was a wonderful gentlemen he did great standing still so I could tape them. Normally he would move around alot.. I think he was sleepy LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

I Made a Appointment with the vet to get teeth done next week but after talking to others I am going to cancel the app. I have a equine dentist coming out instead so that way I know it is done right. we don't have a day yet because he is traveling from across the state but about 7 to 10 days and I will his teeth done.. and I need to look into bit options.. I think I will have him look at my bits too


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hi,

I'm in the over 40 category.
I have 3 horses and trail riding and chasing cows are my favorite activities. 
Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Prairie Rose nice to meet you 
Hope to see some pictures of your horses


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Critter Sitter hope the equine dentist is able to help you and your horse


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you CW. It is just a teeth Float But you know we always worry...
WELCOME Praire Rose Glad to have you here.. can't wait to see your horses... Pics are a must


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you for the warm welcome! 
I'll see if I can figure out how to post some pictures.


----------



## Prairie Rose

This is my Spanish mustang, Cascading Windsong.


----------



## Prairie Rose

My quarter horse, Buddy


----------



## Prairie Rose

My appy mare, Sweets--we both look goofy here. LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

Rose your horses Are beautiful Thank you for shareing


----------



## Country Woman

Rose I love your horses 
very nice


----------



## Baroque

Hi Prairie Rose, nice to meet you. I am new here too. I'm in BC and in the process of buying a horse. He should be here by the Spring.

Just drove for about 8 hours today for a work trip - think I need to go for a walk and get off my butt


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Congrats on the horse purchase, Baroque!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Baroque nice to meet you too 
good luck with the purchase of your new horse


----------



## Hunter65

Hi to all that are new. Prarie Rose I LOVE your horses. Good luck horse shopping Baroque.

Well we are waiting to see what the insurance company says about Ashlees car. My dad seems to think he can fix it as my nephew crashed his car (same car different year) and the front end of his is good. I need to find her something as she lives where it snow and will be working 6pm to 2am and its a 25 min bicycle ride and no buses run that late. I am so worried for her.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I would be worried too 
Hope your dad can fix the car 

Good luck


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome P. Rose-lovely horses & very nice riding terrain. 
I need to go into town today & get supplies, sure am hating the high gas prices-we're about 20 miles from town. Oh, well, the solitude is nice.


----------



## Country Woman

those gas prices are way top high here too


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome P. Rose-lovely horses & very nice riding terrain.
> I need to go into town today & get supplies, sure am hating the high gas prices-we're about 20 miles from town. Oh, well, the solitude is nice.


 us too but I drive to town every day for work.. Glad I drive the 33+ MPG car and not the PU
gas is at $3.44 right now for regular. it went down.. I hope it keeps going down


----------



## Critter sitter

Hope everyone is having a great thursday!! My tummy is upset today for some reason. 

I have a new boarding dog coming today.. a briard.. he is gonna have fun with the Border collies. The lady is bringing him to my hair shop though. so he will be here with me this afternoon. We'll see how that goes.. I may be packing it in early today. I want to go be with my Cody anyway I missed him yesterday.


----------



## Baroque

I'm off on another road trip - 8 hours driving yesterday and another 4 today. After this I am off for 2 weeks to work on some school papers, and I am looking forward to the break from work. After driving so much yesterday I was restless at home so I went to my friend's boarding facility and tagged around with her on her feeding rounds. Helped lead a few horses, and acted as goalie when one determined guy wanted to nip at the food wheelbarrow as it went by. It was nice to just be around the farm, very calming.


----------



## Country Woman

Happy you have an outlet for you


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I Made a Appointment with the vet to get teeth done next week but after talking to others I am going to cancel the app. I have a equine dentist coming out instead so that way I know it is done right. we don't have a day yet because he is traveling from across the state but about 7 to 10 days and I will his teeth done.. and I need to look into bit options.. I think I will have him look at my bits too


 
O/K I could not resist and my twisted sence of humour got the better of me.
Critter sitter I read your post and it was not until I got to the point where you say his teeth that I realised you were talking about a horse. But you confused me again when you made referance to bit options and then. "I think I will have him have him look at my bits too".

I know the message was all about the horse but from my angle. I spend my day writing reports to Judges and the Parole board that have an effect on a persons life. Now and again I see the funny side of what others write because I do it myself. I have a proof reader who frequently points out the funny side of what I have written, and she corrects my spelling


----------



## Stan

Gass prices. Sorry folks but we have the gold cup on that one 

super is around $2.25 a litre $9 NZ a US gallon and our dollar is valued at around 82c against the US$

Diesel is a little cheaper at around $6 a US gallon but one has to add the extra road tax to that which for my vehicle adds a further $1.80 a Gallon so Diesel for me is $7.80 a US gallon, but wait there is more, as you lot go into winter and use fuel oil for heating our diesel goes up in price. So I know you will consider us here in the southern part of this world and wear tight under your jeans and save on fuel oil thus reducing the cost to me and, I can, while you hunker down for winter, go riding. 

This weekend we are riding for three days on end if the weather allows. May have some photos to show. That is if I can afford the fuel to drag the horses around to the different farms and forests we have decided to ride in. Well I did not have any say in the decision she who must be obeyed told me what we were doing. :lol:

as always I own the spelling mistakes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> O/K I could not resist and my twisted sence of humour got the better of me.
> Critter sitter I read your post and it was not until I got to the point where you say his teeth that I realised you were talking about a horse. But you confused me again when you made referance to bit options and then. "I think I will have him have him look at my bits too".
> 
> I know the message was all about the horse but from my angle. I spend my day writing reports to Judges and the Parole board that have an effect on a persons life. Now and again I see the funny side of what others write because I do it myself. I have a proof reader who frequently points out the funny side of what I have written, and she corrects my spelling


 Thank you Stan you have me giggling Now.. I do tend to talk like they are one of my Kids.. well they sorta are


----------



## Critter sitter

Wow Stan that is Very $$$ I think I would be Riding everywhere


----------



## Country Woman

We have a have a small car so the gas prices are not too bad for us 

Good morning all still no word on the riding


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> We have a have a small car so the gas prices are not too bad for us
> 
> Good morning all still no word on the riding


 
Keep pushing, I mean the riding not the car.:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, I realize some other countries have VERY high fuel costs. And when we have hauling to do, can't really economize on the cost. We also haul in our own water in a 500+ gal tank, & have to go get our propane, too. Oh, the joys of living away from the city! It's amazing to me how many people live out here in these circumstances & so few have horses! If I could win the lottery-the water & propane could be delivered & I could build some storage sheds or a garage-that would be heavenly. Got to have something to wish for-LOL!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Wow, had a lot to catch up on!

Welcome Baroque and Prairie Rose!! PR - your horses are beautiful!

Hunter - so sorry about your daughter's car, glad no one was hurt. I don't blame you not wanting her riding her bike to work at those hours in the cold!! Hope you are able to find something for her quick.

CW - Hope you hear from your barn soon, we want to see you riding again!

Critter - Your smart to get those teeth done and have a look at the bit, I think a lot of people forget that keeping their teeth healthy is just as important as a good saddle fit.

Stan - can't wait to hear how Stella does on your upcoming rides!! Is her condition much better?

Anyone heard from Susan or Fox? Did we chase them off???:shock:

Fahntasia - how's our favorite TB doing lately?

cacow - how are things going lately? Did I read elsewhere that you are going to sell your horses???

Kes is doing wonderfully, I couldn't be happier with our new barn and trainer. She's bending so well now, listening in her snaffle, is using her hind soooo much more and her canter is really coming along. Cannot wait to take her into the show ring next year. Haven't tried trailering in awhile...must remember to get her out to that trailer soon. Our two lessons a week are improving me as well...I'm learning so much. Kes has a boyfriend:lol: She nickers to this little gelding every time I bring her from her stall and up the aisle to the cross ties, and he nickers back, it's really too cute!

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Country Woman

Well done Grace I am happy to see you again and how well Kes is doing


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, I realize some other countries have VERY high fuel costs. And when we have hauling to do, can't really economize on the cost. We also haul in our own water in a 500+ gal tank, & have to go get our propane, too. Oh, the joys of living away from the city! It's amazing to me how many people live out here in these circumstances & so few have horses! If I could win the lottery-the water & propane could be delivered & I could build some storage sheds or a garage-that would be heavenly. Got to have something to wish for-LOL!


You haul in your water, not for me I have three 25000 litre tanks all being filled from rain water caught on the roof of the house, barn, and green house. Can't imagine hauling it in. Must be dry where you are. 

And the killer for me today. I was to go riding with a bunch of folks, including my dear wife. Loaded the truck with saddles then wife decided she had to check her emails. 

Stella is a problem at times to load. she has this game I'm not getting in there the spider will get me. So we always alow for her little antics. Time was going by and the time to meet was getting close. Hurry up wife, I needed her to stop Stella from side steping and going of the side of the ramp. I loaded Kate, then Stella, some antics then in she went, great, but without warning, up went her head and back out she came at full steam. 

That was when the fight started. We knew stella would perform, but given enough time she would settle and get in the trailer. But of course we were now out of time. We had to join the convoy at a particular time or miss out on the ride.

Why did she who must, have to go and check her b---- emails at that particular time. 
I am now writing this while she who must be obeyed has gone riding. I had to forgo as there was not enough time to play around with Stella so I let her take the truck.

Tomorrow is a diffrent story. I have decided instead of horse riding I'm going shooting, and taking the truck. No horses, or she who must. If she wants to go riding she can get someone else to transport her horse. Do I sound annoyed, well I am. Not only has she got my truck, I, paid for the B--- fuel.:shock:

Oh, and this evening when the truck and trailer get back, Stella is in for a rude awakening. I have just the tools and the time to give her an attitude adjustment. She is going to get over her fear of the horse eating spider that lives in the trailer real quick. By the time i'm finished she will be eager to go into the trailer. And she will make friends with the horse eating spider.:twisted:


----------



## maisie

Stan, I'm sorry you missed your ride, and after not being able to ride for so long. I hope Stella doesn't think spider phobia is a way to get out of work.

Just don't hurt yourself butting up against those hard headed women.....:wink:


----------



## Inga

Wow Stan, honestly, I too would be very angry but not at Stella the horse. I would wonder why the person who is supposed to help and support me chose then to disappear when I needed them? Why then would they think it was alright for THEM to go riding and leave me behind after disappearing? Yeah, that would make mme really really mad. So inconsiderate and selfish.


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh My Goodnes Stan I am so sorry you missed your Ride I kow you were so looking forward to it.. I hope your wife realizes how upset you are about it.. I know I would be upset too,,

Grace it sounds Like you are having a wonderful time I am so happy for you


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I am too sorry you missed your ride 
I hope Stella is feeling good 
and that you are able to ride soon
I would be upset if Marc made me miss my riding


----------



## Stan

Thanks for the cheer up folks. There was supposed to be three days of riding and now its raining, again. I'm on a weeks vacation to get Stella ready for the up coming treks. I don't intend riding in the rain and wind so its 30 minutes making friends with Stella the off shooting for the morning, then back to stella and getting her in and out of the trailer.

I mentioned I had some tools for the attitude adjustment they are. I'll put the float up against the wooden fence so she cant side step off the ramp. I use the pully bridle and a peace maker to get her attention. No, not a gun a long length of plastic water pipe. Thats for me to lean upon if she resists. I'll leed her into the trailer and if she decides to back up the pressure goes on the pully bridle and I just stand there holding it. If she wants the pressure to release, all she has to do is stop pulling backwards or better still walk forwards.

Stella is a bright horse and knows the trailer means work, infact when I put her into the Jenny Craig paddock which is only 20 yards by 20 yards and she sees me coming with the halter and lead rope she will try and put Kate between us and play this little game of, find me if you can.

Kate is about 14.2 and Stella 16 hands and a shade, so it's not hard to see her, but it's her game. No malice its just what she does. I'll walk around after her for a while then lean against the fence or just sit down on the grass. When she is ready she will come up to me and allow the halter to be put on and away we go. The trailer is the same, its her final act of defiance before giving in. I wonder who she learnt that from. Most likey to much time watching me.:shock:

I don't do anything with the horse when I get her from the paddock other than when walking her I stop and start a left and a right turn, just to get her attention. Then it's saddle up and on our way, and at times its straight into the trailer and gone. So she knows what is expected of her. 

She has not been ridden for quite some time so deep down I did expect some issues but generally she is O/K just a little spirited.

Now for the part that gave me a chuckle. Whe she who must be obeyed returned and put Kate back into the paddock she had put a light white cover on her. Stella took a dislike to the cover and chased Kate grabbing at it untill it ripped. I smiled as She who must would not go into the paddock and seperate them. Stella when the adrenilin is running is a very big horse and has been known to push past my wife in absolute ignorance of the commands being given. 

I stood there smiling, feeling smug, Stella was getting her own back for me, then it dawned on me. I paid for the cover, so in I went peace maker in hand and seperated them both. Took the cover off Kate and they were friends again.

Wife went out to dinner after that with the ladies she went riding with. I elected to stay home. Yesterday was an expensive day. She who must went riding while I paid for the fuel to haul Kate. Stella demolished Kate's cover which I paid for and will need to replace and I cooked my own dinner. 

I'm still a little peeved because I know if Roslyn had not of gone and checked her emails, and used the phone I would have gotten Stella into the trailer. So thanks for the support I needed it.

Now for Stella. She is standing 20 feet away from me at this moment looking in. Butter would not melt in her mouth, but she has still got what I describe as a tarty look. 

Her skin is almost back to normal and in the sunlight she has got that dappled look in her coat when it reflectsback. I'll keep on with the micosorb and minerals for another month then reduce the amount to maintaince only. Spring grass is now going to become an issue. All that sugar 1200 pounds of sugar rush. What a ride it will be.

Cheers all
I'm off shooting now.

And as always the spelling mistakes are mine, please don't copy them.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I feel for you 
I hope you are able to go riding soon 
Stella sounds like a wonderful horse


----------



## Stan

My girl
No matter what she does, or what ailment befalls her, I will put up with whatever she throws at me. I did not buy a horse just to move it on when the going gets rough.

But look at her she really has got that tarty look about her.

No insult to the ladies, but you have to agree she really is a slapper.

The Ausies and kiwis know what I mean when refering to her as a slapper tart clears that up.


----------



## Country Woman

Just stopping in for a bit 
hope you all are well


----------



## Country Woman

lovely picture of Stella. Stan


----------



## Norma M Sutton

Stan she's a beaut and looks like she has lots of SPUNK!


----------



## Stan

*A man was dining alone in a fancy restaurant and there was a gorgeous redhead sitting at the next table..He had been checking her out since he sat down, but lacked the nerve to talk with her.
**********************
Suddenly she sneezed, and her glass eye came flying out of its socket towards the man. He reflexively reached out, grabbed it out of the air, and handed it back.

'Oh my, I am so sorry,' the woman said, as she popped her eye back in place. 'Let me buy your dinner to make it up to you.'
**********************
They enjoyed a wonderful dinner together, and afterwards they went to the theatre followed by drinks... They talked, they laughed, she shared her deepest dreams and he shared his. She listened to him with interest.
***************************
After paying for everything, she asked him if he would like to come to her place for a nightcap and stay for breakfast. They had a wonderful, wonderful time..
**************************
The next morning, she cooked a gourmet meal with all the trimmings. The guy was amazed. Everything had been so incredible!
***************************
'You know,' he said, 'you are the perfect woman.. Are you this nice to every guy you meet?'

'No,' she replies. . ..


*


*Wait for it ... ....
*




*It's coming ..... ....

*


*The suspense is killing you, isn't it?
*





*She said ... ....:

'You just happened to catch my eye.'

*


*Before I return to my corner Its been a little slow here of late Keep posting folks Thats what makes this thread so sucessfull. Even if you don't always get a response. if you read it comment on it we are all mature and can handle comments and if not there is always the private message to sort a tender point.*

*Norma Stella is a fine horse and I am a proud owner even though she has caused me some consern over the past year or so. Thanks for the comment*

*Now back to my corner. Its were I feel safe being one of the few males that post a comment.*


----------



## Baroque

Working on a PhD here. Buried in notes, readings and one scrawny little paper that needs to grow by Thursday. I have a good handle on it, an outline sketched out, and lots of ideas swimming around in my head. Just need to get down to writing!


----------



## Stan

Baroque said:


> Working on a PhD here. Buried in notes, readings and one scrawny little paper that needs to grow by Thursday. I have a good handle on it, an outline sketched out, and lots of ideas swimming around in my head. Just need to get down to writing!


Whats the subject and get on with it. Do you really have the time to read trivial posts by the likes of me.:lol: 
I am on holiday, but still have some attitude adjustments for Stella to learn and complete by the weekend. Stella has to learn, again, when I ask for something it is her responcability to give me the correct responce. After all I am the one that pays for her feed.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone nice to see you again 
have a great day


----------



## Baroque

The subject is how to add Aboriginal knowledge and learning techniques into a pre-existing course. Since the course is on the history of Aboriginal education, we want to see if we can make it even more of an "Indigenous experience".

I am writing, and listening to some drilling going on in the street outside. Annoying, but you do what you have to..  I take breaks to catch up on various message boards and to retain my sanity!

Good morning all, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi every one

OMG I am giggling so hard right now stan. that is too funny.

I am excited I have a new bit coming.. I won a myler on ebay.

*Baroque *I That sounds like a fun subject . Congrats on going for your PHD


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-almost sounds like you are a a bit short-tempered this morning, although I can certainly see why-on vacation & she who must took the truck & trailer while Stella wouldn't load & you could have used some help. Now your weather is not co-operating & there aren't a lot of posts to distract from all the troubles of life.

We are much cooler here, but the wind is really whipping around. Life hasn't been much fun this year & I had hopes things would be very different than what they are. I'm hoping you find a positive & get a chance to have a good session w/Stella soon. Look forward to your posts & the jokes you relay to us.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Rode Kes yesterday...our trainer is out of town, so was the first time Kes and I have spent alone together since we moved. She did so well, that I put my phone on the rail to video her lovely canter for you all. Unfortunately I had it turned towards the stalls instead of the arena, so the only proof of our canter is the hoof beats...will try again another day LOL!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Hi every one
> 
> OMG I am giggling so hard right now stan. that is too funny.
> 
> I am excited I have a new bit coming.. I won a myler on ebay.
> 
> *Baroque *I That sounds like a fun subject . Congrats on going for your PHD


I use a myler on Stella but with the reins connected at the cheek ring giving minimum pressure so the handling is soft. With the long shanks the bottom ring puts an enormous amount of pressure and could cause the horse to go over with the reaction. But on the whole she responds better.

Ill post a photo of mine.

At this moment Stella is going through part of her attitude adjustment. She is in the jenny craig paddock with the trailer and some food inside. She is being left alone just to see if she will venture in. If so I will know she is not scared of the horse eating spider but is having me on, then Ill get down to the business of putting her in. I do not advicate feeding a horse in the float but it will give me an idea if she ventures in on her own.
Roslyn has just informed me Stella is walking in and out. Funny how all the fear seems to go when its food time.:lol:
The little grey pussy is at the vet. Its C, day the day he loses his zest for life but thats better than the alternative, a 12 guage. :shock: By the way we now call him Earnest. In keeping with the other cat James.


----------



## Thunderspark

Hi Everyone 
I am going to be 53 very soon.....I always loved horses, as a kid I would ride the fence in our yard....using a rope to make stirrups and reins! Then when I was around 10 I got my parents to drive me every weekend to a trail riding stable where I would help clean stalls or groom horses. I was around 12 when my parents moved us outside of the city and then bought me a horse that spring! I spent all my time with my horse, riding every day.....I rode bareback and with a hackamore. When I was 18 my parents sold my horse (I didn't know until the people came to pick him up) because my older sister had lost interest in her horse and they figured I would too 
Needless to say life continued, I got married, had a family and then divorced after almost 20yrs. of marriage. I remarried over 6yrs. ago, we've been living outside of the city for 12yrs. now and I got my first horse when I was 41! LOL well he wasn't a horse, he was a 6 week old appy colt that his Mom came with him and then the owner wanted her back to breed her after a couple months. I still have Chips who is 9 now and I have a friend who comes to ride him. I got myself a shorter (I don't like to fall from too high) mare over 7 yrs. ago, she was 3 and had 30 days of riding on her....what the hell was I thinking!!! I spent 2-3 months just working with her in the round pen, I used a bareback pad and halter on her for the first three years. I must have a death grip with my legs because I never fell off her once when she spun because something spooked her.......I started using a saddle about 4 or 5 yrs. ago, I had a hard time getting used to it but now I ride mostly with the saddle, sometimes just the bareback pad. I am so blessed to have alot of friends/neighbors who ride horses that I go out with and also one that boards his horse here and we trailer the horses to different areas for day rides or camping. My hubby doesn't ride but he loves the horses and loves to camp so it works out good.
I bred my mare who is a strawberry roan, just under 15hh when she was 6, I wanted her to have one baby. Now her boy is 3yrs. old and we're starting him. My friend has been helping with him, I use the bareback pad/halter with him and he uses the saddle/bridle with him. We're taking it slow with him, he's still young yet.
I also inherrited a 18yr. ex-barrel racing horse from my best friend who passed away this past May. I now have a young 15yr. girl who comes out and rides her so she gets exercise.
I have three grandkids, the oldest is going to be 13 in two weeks, another who is 11 and one who is 8 1/2. They all ride when they are out here but only in the outdoor arena and yard. Last year I let the oldest finally come out on trail rides with us.
We also have two dogs, Bud and Weiser......their Mom is a blue healer/sheltie and their Dad is a beagle/border collie, they keep me on my toes every day!
I came across this site through one of our local websites and joined a couple weeks ago......it's nice to know there are others over 40 out there still living their dreams of horses......


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone,

It's very late (where I am, anyway  ). I just got home from work a little while ago. I am in retail management, so work crazy, upside down hours, and lots of 'em. 

I am slowly going back and reading a bit, trying to figure out who's who. As this thread is a few hundred pages long, I don't know how far back I will get, but that's ok. It's really nice to meet you all!

I posted pics of my horses a few pages back. In addition to my three horses, I have 3 kids. 2 are grown, and one is almost grown. 
A husband, two house cats and a dog complete the family. 

I live in the far north-central part of the United States. 

I pretty much grew up on a horse out here on the prairie. It's a good place to be. 

I ride western, mostly trails and sometimes chasing cows. My favorite place to ride is in the Badlands. I trailer out there as often as I can. A nearby state park is pretty nice too, for a short day ride. 

Got out for a ride with my best friends last weekend. Here's what my area looks like from between my mustang's ears.


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang and my appaloosa, both mares, out in the pasture


----------



## Prairie Rose

My quarter horse gelding. He was feeling pretty full of himself the other day.


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang, again, right before a ride.


----------



## Prairie Rose

You will notice I enjoy pictures. Love to see pics of yours, please!


----------



## Stan

Here is a contrast Prairie Rose from the country you ride in. Two photos of hill and bush country the other of the beach which stretches out for 60 miles.

From my home if I look north the forest and hill country is on my right and the beach a mile to my left, and no wild animals that like horses for dinner.


----------



## Stan

Hey Critter sitter the photo of the mylar bit i use its a combination mb36
And Stella caught in the act of going into the trailer for food. The game she is playing ends tomorrow. Its on with the pully bridle and the peace maker. A length of plastic pipe and the attitude adjustment starts in ernest. No horse will be hurt in the adjustment, but she will be looking forward to this sundays trek. The first of many between now and xmas.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Whoo hoooo!
Now that's what I'm talking about, Stan!

You have a knack for photography. Beautiful photos! Thank you!

Wow,, beautiful country that you live in!

You are right about that here we do have some horse-eatin' critters.  Mountain lions. It's pretty rare to see one though, and they don't bother very often. Back in the days of Lewis and Clark this area once abounded in wolves and grizzly bears in addition to mountain lions. The wolves are few and mostly in neighboring states now, and the same with bears. The western part of my state is home to the prairie rattlesnake, however. I certainly have seen those. 

How awesome it is to be able to have beach, ocean, and hills and trees within your viewing radius! 

What kind of horse is Stella? She is built really well!

My mustang used to be an unwilling trailer loader, but now she puts herself in. Lots of patience is the key. Patience, and pressure. Windsong got to realize that the trailer is a good place as she can rest in there.


----------



## Critter sitter

Thunder Welcome!!! Great to have you

Praire Rose beautiful pics!! Looks like we live pretty close.. at least it looks it in the pictures..

Stan Lovely pics that looked to be some trail ride.
the ones that big around here end up being alot of drunk goof offs.. so I stay away from those 

here is the bit I got Cody!!! I can not wait to try it.. it wont be here till friday or saturday though


----------



## Critter sitter

I will get some pics together here for ya'll


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan I do Like the combo bits too.. and can't beat the myler quality


----------



## Prairie Rose

Critter, I am two states north of you, up here in North Dakota. 
I have, been to northern Nebraska, however. 

I like that D-ring bit, especially with the copper inlay. Very nice!

Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Critter sitter

I was thinking ND or Mn hehe I love this Country!!! I am seeing what I have in my Photo bucket now


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a pasture picture.. not a great one I was zoomed in way to far there are 21 acres out there with a creek and pond.








this is the Barn Manager on her project horse "Gelding" she refused to name him she didn't want to get attached.. I called him Val his AQHA papers name was Fast Valentino.








This is her son Brody I was leading him on Cody 








MY daughter and her BFF








I will post some more shortly


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan- So happy to see Stella going in the trailer! I like your bit, too. She 's looking good-don't see any bald spots in the picture. hope the next ride goes smoothly in all aspects.
W/Grace-too bad the video didn't come out. Glad you had a good ride w/Kes. 
She sounds like a very nice mare-the gal I used to ride w/in CA had a Morgan for a number of years & he was quite the character. I also used to know a Morgan breeder that had mostly old blood lines-most had flowing long manes & ground dragging tails-so pretty! 

Welcome to our new posters & thanks for sharing the pics-lovely horses.


----------



## Prairie Rose

LOVE the photos Critter!


----------



## Critter sitter

Out on a trail ride,,, it was mostly Hilly switchbacks on this ride.








Cody and I after the ride


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry about the Huge pictures I don't know how to scale them down


----------



## Prairie Rose

Fantastic photos, Critter Sitter.
You and Cody look like a great team.


----------



## Critter sitter

thak you Rose


----------



## Critter sitter

here is the Barn we board at. I hope to have them in my own place some day soon..


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Whoo hoooo!
> Now that's what I'm talking about, Stan!
> 
> 
> What kind of horse is Stella? She is built really well!
> 
> My mustang used to be an unwilling trailer loader, but now she puts herself in. Lots of patience is the key. Patience, and pressure. Windsong got to realize that the trailer is a good place as she can rest in there.


I think Stella has had a distressing event in a trailer before I brought her. She has been off and on with the loading and as the riding is at my back door she is not getting enought time in the trailer. On the bright side she does not scramble once in.

As for what kind of horse she is. At the moment she is down on muscle due to lack of exersize, we are a good pair.:shock:

She is what we call station bred. Part Clydesdale and part what ever jumped the fence at the time. Way back there would have been some TB in the line as well. 

Most of the horses in my photo are simular bred, fairly big, big bone and muscle, and with draft of some discription generally Clydesdale. They make great treking and hunt horses and still used in the hill country for mustering sheep and cattle. Generally around 15 hands plus. Stella is 16 and my previous horse Savannah was 17.2 as a three year old which made her to big for me to get on without a ladder. Body does not have the spring it used to. 

She has recently had a skin ailement which has almost completely healed For a while there I thought I would have to do some body art on her naked butt to cover up the loss of hair.


----------



## maisie

Welcome Thunderspark! Lots of us were around horses as youngsters and came back to them after 40. I just started riding again two years ago at 55.

Hooray for pictures of Cody's big bald face!! You two are a good pair, Critter. That looks like a lovely ride.

I've admired Stella's looks for a while. She's a well built gal with a strong-willed expression. I figured there was draft in her background, but her proportions are better than many draft crosses here in the US.

Right now I'm just envious of you all - Thunderspark, Prairie Rose, Stan, Critter - who live where there's room for horses and scenery as well.

My only update is that I've ridden three different Thoroughbreds in my last 3 rides. I'm happy that I successfully got each one to canter in a largish 20 meter circle, even Louie who keeps forgetting how his legs work. It's so different with every horse.


----------



## Paintlover1965

View attachment 116287
Hi there guys been busy lately. My dad has been in the hospital since early August due to a stroke and I have been dealing with a lot since then. I never seem to have time to myself unless it's late at night on a break at work. Currently, just researching long term care facilities-not super fun. So, my apologies for not responding to your pic requests Corgi and Grace. Hope this makes up for it! Jade is my husband's horse as I purchased her for him on Father's Day just a little over three years ago.. He loves the Big Girl as we affectionately call her. As you can see she is a solid girl. She stands 16h1. She has a super sweet temperament and a floaty smooth trot. I now know why the Canadian Horse breed was once referred to as French trotters. It's Jade's best gait.


----------



## Thunderspark

Here's a three of my albums on Facebook, I will have to try and get some recent pics up.....I write notes on there and add pics too, so alot of them are in my notes.....


Facebook

Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150932698317890.408342.678807889&type=3


----------



## Thunderspark

Here's one of my notes when Lukas (friend/boards his horse Starbuck here) and I went to Souris Bend for a ride, it's a good work out for the horses.....very challenging!
http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/judy-ann-manning/september-26th-2012/10151104424647858


----------



## With Grace

Welcome Thunderspark!

paintlover - oooooh I love Jade! I can see where the Morgan got a lot of their traits from...especially that kind eye.

So, after months of deliberating, and getting up the courage, I have followed Corgi's lead and cantered bareback today! It was liberating! I hadn't done that since I was 18, and was scared to try. Kes's canter has come such a long way that today I felt like trying it. I no longer have to have a saddle as my security blanket!!!

Oh, and I have no proof...trainer is on vacation, and my phone was in my locker.


----------



## Thunderspark

This is Sugar, she is 18 and was left to me from a dear friend who passed away in May. I have a 15yr. old girl who comes out and rides her for me.










This is my gelding Chips who is 9 and I've had him since he was 6 weeks old (his Mom came here with him and then she went back)










This is Spice's 3yr. old boy, he's named Street. We've started him under saddle, I've ridden him in the roundpen with his halter and a bareback pad at just a walk so far. Lukas has ridden him with a bridle/saddle at a walk in the roundpen also.










This is at a place we ride about 20 mins. from our place.....Lukas and Starbuck overlooking the valley.











This is me on my mare Spice, I've had her since she was 3 and she's now 10.










This is my friend Lukas on his horse Starbuck. Starbuck is going to be 5 in March. He's been boarded at our place since he was 6 months old, I love this little guy like one of my own!


----------



## Stan

Great photos and scenery.

There is a saying in NZ about horses and it is the reason why we favour some clydesdale blood in our horses.

When asking a warmblood to jump, it will say make me.:evil: When asking a clydesdale, he will ask how high. :lol:

Now that I have stood on the toes of those that ride Warmbloods off to the corner.


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> Welcome Thunderspark! Lots of us were around horses as youngsters and came back to them after 40. I just started riding again two years ago at 55.
> 
> Hooray for pictures of Cody's big bald face!! You two are a good pair, Critter. That looks like a lovely ride.
> 
> I've admired Stella's looks for a while. She's a well built gal with a strong-willed expression. I figured there was draft in her background, but her proportions are better than many draft crosses here in the US.
> 
> Right now I'm just envious of you all - Thunderspark, Prairie Rose, Stan, Critter - who live where there's room for horses and scenery as well.
> 
> My only update is that I've ridden three different Thoroughbreds in my last 3 rides. I'm happy that I successfully got each one to canter in a largish 20 meter circle, even Louie who keeps forgetting how his legs work. It's so different with every horse.


Its her look that got her called a tart, but she does not have any malace in her however she will try it on if she thinks she can get away with it. She is teaching me to ride and the more I learn about her the easer she gets.


----------



## corgi

With Grace said:


> Welcome Thunderspark!
> 
> paintlover - oooooh I love Jade! I can see where the Morgan got a lot of their traits from...especially that kind eye.
> 
> So, after months of deliberating, and getting up the courage, I have followed Corgi's lead and cantered bareback today! It was liberating! I hadn't done that since I was 18, and was scared to try. Kes's canter has come such a long way that today I felt like trying it. I no longer have to have a saddle as my security blanket!!!
> 
> Oh, and I have no proof...trainer is on vacation, and my phone was in my locker.



Woohoo! So happy for you. It is an amazing feeling isn't it?


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace That is Wonderful!!

I am excited The Mail Guy Just brought my bit! it is 2 days early. 

great pictures everyone.

Stan My Grace will not Trailer easy!!! it is a bit of a pain.. we are going to a event saturday Possibly and I am not looking forward to her antics.
she does better than she used to.
she took almost 8 hours the first time we loaded her.. and we got it down to 1 1/2 hours last time and Bre has been training with her and she goes in and out with pretty good ease now .. we can only hope she keeps doing it.. darn moody mares


----------



## Baroque

This is the horse I am purchasing. I'm test driving him here  

It will take a few months to pay him off, but they are holding him and continuing to train him through the winter. He's a coming 5 Friesen gelding.


----------



## With Grace

Baroque - congrats, he's gorgeous!! What do you plan to do with him?


----------



## Baroque

Thanks, he is my dream horse. I would have like a horse with a few more miles and training, but their price skyrockets as they get older (in my area). He is coming here, and I will be working with a coach and trainer for the first few months. He is dead calm for a four year old, so I am not worried.


----------



## Thunderspark

Yup the price goes alot higher the older and more miles on a horse here too.....think it's the same every where.
It's good that you are going to be working with a coach and trainer for a few months.......gives you time to get to know your horse and him to know you too.....good luck!


----------



## aokiemom

What pretty horses you have. I am 41 and have not been around horses since I was kid. We do not have the land for a horse but am searching out if it would be good for us to stable one. I have 6 kids ranging from 16 to 2 and not sure if there would be a perfect type that could work for everyone to ride starting out.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all, welcome to all the new folks 

*Stan:* That warmblood remark needs to get you spanked! Loooove your Stella though, she's stunning, i'm happy everything is going your way (ish?) Lol!! =)

*Grace:* Everytime I read your posts about your adventures with Kes it makes me smile, im so glad that everything is working out and that the new barn is a good fit and your trainer too! Congratulations on riding bareback, im far from there maybe in a few more months XD

*Baroque:* My dream was to buy a friesian, I then found my Sapphira and friesians flew out the window, he is stunning however, they have great temperments and work ethic. Congratulations on your new boy 

This thread has not been forgotten, I have been constantly lurking and speed reading through it. I have been REALLY busy with work home and of course my beautiful sassy one Sapphira.

She walks, AND trots in frame. It took one lesson with some bungy type thingy that my trainer hooked her up to. one lesson...20 minutes...I am still freaking out at how smart she is. She does it by herself, I don't need to ride her "into the bridle" to get her on the vertical. As soon as our "warm up" is done and I pick up the reins with some contact, she's doing her thing!

I have been steadily riding her for 2 months, and she has progressed beyond my expectations. One glitch....trail riding. E v e r y t h i n g is scary, if I hadn't done such good ground work with her, I would be part of a tree right now ****. 

I feel like I gush when I talk about her, she truly is my pride and joy, my dream come true, she has accomplished so much from when I first got her, it's incredible how smart and willing these noble beasts are!

I bought Equine Fitness by: Jec Ballou, can't wait to get it and start her on some different routines to get her more fit and supple. I'm also thinking of purchasing an equine massage book, can anyone recommend one?

Sorry for the randomness of my post, I am bone tired, working 6 days a week and trying to make sure everything else gets done. Have a great weekend everyone, ill post more Sapphira picks this weekend


----------



## Prairie Rose

Ohhhh!
I am loving everyone's photos!!!!
What a great way to meet new horse people! 
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!

Stan, I gotta say it again. Miss Stella is one put-together kind of horse. What a wonderful combination!

Critter, that is one heck of a barn and amazing arenas to boot!

Maisie, glad you got to ride! I've never been to New York, but I have been to Jersey! Cape May, to be exact, and it was quite a few years ago. Stayed at a pretty bed and breakfast there for a couple of nights. Riding the ferry was a highlight for me, as I got to see dolphins and I love the ocean. My dad was from Denmark, so I think I have some of the sea in my blood. My ocean here in Dakota is prairie, and I do love that too. 

Paintlover, that is one lovely, lovely horse with a kind, easy going eye!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thunderspark, I am loving the pictures. That appy just stole my heart, just sayin'.  I have a soft spot for appy's, as I have one. My appy is hands down the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of teaming up with. 

With Grace, awesome on cantering bareback! It's a wonderful feeling!

Howdy Corgi!

Baroque, congrats on the new horse! Fine looking fella, he is. You did good.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hello aokiemom!

Fahntasia, please do gush. 
When things begin to click into place with a horse, it makes our world's right, doesn't it?


----------



## Prairie Rose

Here are a few pictures of some of the land I ride. 
This is in the Theodore Roosevelt National Park.


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

Bison lying in a prairie dog town


----------



## Prairie Rose

a badger along the trail


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

my friend's cabin that I stay in


----------



## Prairie Rose

antelope


----------



## Prairie Rose

checking the stock tanks


----------



## Prairie Rose

elk


----------



## Prairie Rose

in the Painted Canyon


----------



## Thunderspark

Prairie Rose said:


> Thunderspark, I am loving the pictures. That appy just stole my heart, just sayin'.  I have a soft spot for appy's, as I have one. My appy is hands down the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of teaming up with.
> 
> With Grace, awesome on cantering bareback! It's a wonderful feeling!
> 
> Howdy Corgi!
> 
> Baroque, congrats on the new horse! Fine looking fella, he is. You did good.


Thanks Prairie Rose! My appy's name is Chips, I've had him since he was 6 weeks old (his Mom came and stayed a couple months before the guy wanted her back to breed), he's 9 now and I have a guy who comes out and rides him and they were meant for each other! Chips listens to him so well, he's been coming out over 3yrs. now and him/Chips both learnt together LOL
I used to ride bareback as a kid, I rode my mare with a bareback pad for 3yrs. and loved it! I have cantered her with the bbp and I use the pad because I need the stirrups for better balance. I still ride her in the pad but mostly the saddle now because of the places we go riding.......
I'm glad I found this forum, I love talking about my four legged kids LOL


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> a badger along the trail


Hell If I saw that in the bush i'm not sure who would make it to the main road first Me or Stella and who would be riding who.

Great photo we dont have little critters like that, and one is not allowed to refer to the grand children as kids. My daughter reminds me kids are baby goats. Need I say more. So my next photo of a critter will be road kill cause ours only come out at night.


----------



## Critter sitter

WOW Rose can I come ride with you??? WOW beautiful!!! I love thos pictures..

the Our door arena is better now. the really needed to even it out andget rocks out.. they did that tis summer and now it is way better.. I love it there. I would still like to have my own though .


I love all the pictures everyone is posting they are beautiful.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Lovely pictures-so nice to see so many enjoying the horses & M. Nature.

It's getting very cool here now-I've got some electric blankets to keep warm with & try to keep the joints from aching.The cats are starting to sleep on the bed again at night & look for patches of sunlight to sleep in during the day.

Time again for soup, stews & hearty fare-Yayy!

Happy Trails!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Lovely pictures-so nice to see so many enjoying the horses & M. Nature.
> 
> It's getting very cool here now-I've got some electric blankets to keep warm with & try to keep the joints from aching.The cats are starting to sleep on the bed again at night & look for patches of sunlight to sleep in during the day.
> 
> Time again for soup, stews & hearty fare-Yayy!
> 
> Happy Trails!


Sorry to hear its cooling down. However look on the bright side. Its getting warmer where i live and the cats are staying out doors. Its time to scrub of the BBQ prep the fatted calf and lamb, and to enjoy the riding. That is if Stella agrees. :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

It was 29* this morning when i drove in to town.. BURRR

I got Codys bit early and can't wait to ride. I have not ridden in 2 days and am missing it


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Prairie Rose - wow what a gorgeous place you have to ride!! I so want to go trail riding, not sure it will ever happen. The rains here have started, so it's the indoor arena from now until next July.

Stan - since your weather is improving, perhaps it's time for all of us to show up on your doorstep for some NZ style trail riding?

Fahntasia - so good to hear how well things are going with Saphira! Gonna PM you on some massage books I know of that are good (I'm halfway thru my LAMP certification) 

CW - whooohooo! Where are you lady? How are things?

Critter - brrr 29 is cold. I went to the barn on Wednesday and my truck said 36 degrees over one of the summits I drive on the way there. Made me realize I'd better get my snow tires on if I'm gonna make it to my lessons on time this winter!

CaCow - I hear you on the aching joints, seems as soon as the rains come I can hardly move in the morning. I'm hoping this winter will be easier on me than last winter!! Will you get much snow there?

Not much to report, no riding til Monday. I REALLY miss my horse. The training program is amazing, and soon I'll be able to drop in to ride I hope. It still feels weird having everything done for me, I'm not the kind of person that can let others do all the work for me...does that make me a control freak?


----------



## Baroque

With Grace said:


> Baroque - congrats, he's gorgeous!! What do you plan to do with him?


I missed the question - too busy writing I guess. I am taking a break tonight once I get these last few hundred words down. Going to see a movie with my Mom.

My plan is to continue with lessons and learn dressage. I know he will be too heavy for advanced dressage, but so am I !!! 

We'll do dressage together and maybe do schooling shows, and we'll go out on trails. If I can find someone to teach me to drive, maybe we'll work on that down the road.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cacowgirl, I hear you on the aching joints, especially with cooler weather. 
It was 32 here when I drove to work at 7 this morning. Supposed to get into the teens tonight with a high of 38 tomorrow. 
Find a sunbeam and a mug of hot coffee to go along with that electric blanket. 

Critter, hope you get to ride this weekend! I have to work the weekend away. 
My horses will lounge and eat it away. 

Baroque, I've always ridden bareback and western, but dressage does capture my interest. Maybe some day...I think to fine tune a horse and get that much in sync with them would be amazing.
I am also interested in mounted shooting. A friend of mine near here does that so might have to go watch at her arena some day.

With Grace, thank you.  
No, not a control feak at all, in my viewpoint. Rather, a person excited about horses and all aspects of horses. That is a good thing.


----------



## KountryPrincess

Hi, I'm new here, 38, so I almost qualify. I have owned and ridden pretty consistently for over 30 years. My last 2 horses have been my most influencial. I had my grey arab gelding from when I was age 16 to 28. He was my best buddy and died at 26 from complications of Cushings disease. After he died, I got divorced and took about 3 years off of riding. Then in 2005 I bought my new best friend, Hei Kountry Princess "Kody" a breeding stock sorrel APHA 4 year old, off of a ranch in Utah. I bought her at an auction, and she is incredible. Definately mamma's girl. Though I have had my horses at home in the past, we are currently at a full service barn with all the amenities. Covered arena, round pen, trail access, blanketed and in the barn at night in a large stall and out during the day if the weather is good (they reverse it in the summer so they can be out in the cool nights and in during the heat of the day). I'm happy there, and it is my main social life, to be honest. As I get older, I really am enjoying paying someone else to clean stalls and maintain property while I get to just relax and enjoy my horse and friends.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Critter, yes you certainly may come and ride with me.  I'd be glad to be your trail guide.

Thunderspark, it sounds like you have done very well with Chips. He's a great looking app. I have room at my place for him, just sayin'. 

Stan. LOL. I put that badger picture up with you and Stella in mind, cuz you are correct. There are some horse eating creatures in my neck of the woods.  I didn't use very much zoom at all in that photo, and only a tiny bit of cropping. One does not want to get too close to a badger, trust me. They fear nothing and can be extremely vicious ******s. Ferocious teeth and claws can reek major havoc. 

Oh oh...do not tell your daughter that I have referred to my children as 'kidlets' a time or two as I raised them. LOL. 

I read a bit on your blog and enjoyed it. You are a very good writer. Loved the photos also!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy Kountry!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! And welcome to the newbies!!

I love seeing everyone's pictures! What a great way to see pictures of places I would like to visit someday.

Here in Virginia, we are preparing for a combination hurricane and nor'easter....a once in a lifetime combination and to be honest with you, I am a little scared. The weather people are really hyping this up and not only am I worried about possibly being without electricity for days, but now I have Isabella to worry about. She is turned out 24/7 with only trees for shelter and it is not very good to be standing under trees when they are falling!!

I wish she had a run in shed or that there was an empty stall I could pay for temporarily but it is what it is. I will try not to worry too much. The BO says the horses will probably stand together in the middle of the field and she isn't very worried and since her horse is kept out with mine, I won't worry unless she does. She is much more experienced than me!


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice pictures Prairie Rose I love the badger


----------



## Country Woman

CW - whooohooo! Where are you lady? How are things?
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page578/#ixzz2ASpmmg4z



I am here just taking it easy 

​


----------



## Thunderspark

Prairie Rose said:


> Critter, yes you certainly may come and ride with me.  I'd be glad to be your trail guide.
> 
> Thunderspark, it sounds like you have done very well with Chips. He's a great looking app. I have room at my place for him, just sayin'.


LOL do you know how many times have approached me wanting to buy him......I always say no he's not for sale. He's my baby and I would worry about him if I did. He's a big teddy bear with people but the past few months I have noticed he's taking over being the alpha in the herd around here......LOL it's funny because he knows if I am out there he can't get after the others and they know it too!

I don't ride him, I rode him once last year from our neighbor's back to our place but I have a guy who comes out and rides him every week. Those two are a good match for each other LOL they were both green over 3yrs. ago when Lawrence started coming out and riding him.

He's a big boy Chips, taller than my mare, I like shorter horses so if I fall off I don't have far to go LOL

It's been windy cold here for the last few days now, like real windy! Right now at 10pm it's -3C=26F with the windchill being -8C=17F (the wind has finally died down some.....


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Prairie Rose - wow what a gorgeous place you have to ride!! I so want to go trail riding, not sure it will ever happen. The rains here have started, so it's the indoor arena from now until next July.
> 
> Stan - since your weather is improving, perhaps it's time for all of us to show up on your doorstep for some NZ style trail riding?
> 
> With grace and all. You will all have to bring your scence of humour. The riding can get a little entertaining. Stella doing as she pleases and me threatening to shoot her.
> 
> Off on a trek in the morning to raise funds for the Saint Johns. First ride for a while. I feed Stella a double dose of magnesium tonight, with luck she will be quite in the morning and I will be able to get her into the trailer.
> 
> I will take a prozac and double rum so at least one of us will be spaced out in the morning. Stella will get in the trailer, she just does not know it yet, then there are the other horses to contend with, she has not been around them for quite some time, and then there is the sugar rush from the spring grass. Come to think of it, a double dose of prozac and rum is called for.
> 
> Cheers all.


----------



## maisie

Hope everything is ok for you in Virginia, Corgi. Here in NYC they're drumming up the "frankenstorm" too. I don't let myself get excited about it but then I don't have a horse to worry about. This week started out with a policeman and a motorist shot & killed and ended with the arrest of a policeman who had plans to kill, cook and eat about 100 different women. Very weird and more unsettling than anything the weather will bring.

As long as there's no severe flooding, I"m sure Izzy will be ok. They know how to deal with weather better than we do.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I expect there will be some snow in a month or so, we don't get too much-only at about 4,000' elavation. The snowbirds come here as it's much more mild than many other parts of the country, but for me it's colder than where I was. And the summer is a LOT hotter, so it's all been an adjustment.

I pray those in the path of the storm, will be safe & that it is not as bad as predicted. 

Stan-hope Stella loads & you have a good day of riding that lovely mare.

W/Grace-Hoping for more good times for you & Kes.

CW-Hope you are having a nice W/E!

It's a beautiful sunny day here & I am going outside to enjoy it.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you Country Woman. 

Corgi, I sure hope the storm doesn't hit as hard as predicted. That is very nervewracking. 
I personally prefer horses to be able to choose indoor or outdoor at will (I have a walk-in barn open on one side), but then I have never been in a hurricane. Just blizzards and tornadic storms. 

Stan, easy on the prozac, extra on the rum. 
Have fun, and be safe.
I also have a strong-willed horse, so know what you are saying.

Maisie, that is freaky about the psycho cop. Good grief!

Caco, hope you enjoyed the sunshine! When you are finished with it, please send some up here, ok?


----------



## Stan

The prozac and the extra rum worked I did not get flustered. Started loading the horses at 0730am and finally got Stella into the float at 10-15am, 15 minutes afer the ride started and 2 hours of drive time. I spent the day working with Stella an hour on and hour off making her go through her paces and load into and out of the trailer. Much hard work and a top up of rum.

Even went to the extreams of having her walk up the ramp put her front feet into the trailer and then backed her out. I needed to end each session on a good note with her.

I am flumoxed as to what has gone wrong she seems to have reverted back 18 months in her behaviour with loading.

I did notice throughout the sessions it was a battle of wills:shock:, she would get half in and then lean back on the halter. No sign of anger, no laying back of the ears, no real sign of frustration, just an attitude of, Im not getting in there. Well I had topped up the rum and prozac and was settling in for the long hall. I managed to get her into the float a number of times however, there was a plus, I improved her backing on voice command, and every thing else I asked of her she did. Stella knows when walking beside me her head is not to be infront of mine when I stopped. If it was, I would make her take a step back. Did that once and each time we stopped she took a step back as if to say na na.na na:lol: Hate smart horses.

I am convinced this is a battle of wills with her and I intend to go through this each night this week untill she changes her attitude. I have a supply of rum.

After the last session I put her in the Jenny Craig padock to settle. After an hour or so I went to get her. Well, she saw me coming and went into a trot circling around me shaking her head. Another battle:-x. The rum was wearing off and she who must be obeyed did comment on how much I had consumed, politely of course. I waited untill Stella had finished playing her game, or got dizzy, one or the other then of course she just stood and looked at me as if to say, I'm ready to be caught now. Such a tart. Thats what happens when we don't ride them often enough. They get all bossy.


----------



## Hunter65

wow havent been on in a while so much to catch up on. 
First off praying for all in the path of the hurricane I hope everyone gets through it ok!
Prairie I Love love love your pictures. Beautiful area to ride. We have been getting a lot of rain lately but today is sort of nice so am going to ride my little brat.
A little PO'd at my BO. When I was originally going to move Hunter to a closer barn because BO is going away for 2 months in January they gave me such a hard time about leaving. So in the end I decided to stay (I was going to be moving Nov 1). I thought I would stay and she said we would work out something for when she is gone. WELL last week she texted me and asked me what I was doing with Hunter as everyone is switching to self board Jan 1. Hmm would have been nice of her to tell me that when I decided to stay, I can't do self board there as it is too far away. I am quite miffed as I thought she was a friend and she just kind of left me hanging. So I contacted other barn and we are still welcome their although I did lose the deal that we originally had so it will cost me a bit more money. I am getting excited to have him closer to me though, he will only be 8 mins away instead of 35. I am moving him Nov 17. BO tried to get me to stay til end of month but now that I have to move I wanna do it sooner than later. Went to pick up tack locker yesterday and was kinda awkward, feel like I did something wrong. I think she just wants to get rid of Hunter.


----------



## With Grace

Aw Hunter, I'm sorry. Moving barns is really awkward, even if you're good friends. I really like my old BO, but the weeks leading up to it were uncomfortable and I was ready to go by moving day.

Hunter and CW - did you guys feel the earthquake this last night?

Keeping all our East Coast friends in my thoughts, stay safe!!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

Well, we are just waiting for the storm to hit. Still don't know how bad it is going to be here. I just want Isabella to be safe and our power to stay on.

I don't know if you all remember that I posted a fee months ago about my dog, Wyatt, peeing blood. He ended up being treated for a UTI and a round of antibiotics did the trick. We were told if it happened again, that more tests would need to be done to find out why.

Well, as we are waiting for this storm to bear down on us, Wyatt is peeing blood again and in a lot of pain. I have sedatives and pain pills from the last time and gave him some earlier today but he was so wound up they wouldn't kick in. We put him in the car to take him to the doggie ER and the car ride calmed him down and he fell,asleep. We turned around and came home and he is still resting comfortably. I just need him to be comfortable until his regular vet opens tomorrow. Of course, there is the possibility the storm will keep the vet from opening. I sure hope not! I need to get my dog treated!!!

Hope everyone is the storm's path stays safe!


----------



## Blue

Well, hello everyone! It's been weeks and weeks since I've taken the time to catch up and here I've spent the last HOUR reading posts to see where everyone is at. Now it's time for me to get ready for work.

It is cooling down here in Az. which is great! It's been a long summer, so this is great.

Stan, your stories of Stella tickle me. I'm sure you were very upset when she who must went for a ride while you stayed behind. But I know from personal experience that those who love and obey also adore and never stay annoyed for long!

I have a horse that I've had for 20 years. He was 12 when I got him and WOULDN'T LOAD! Ugh! After spending some time with him for the next couple of months and finding out that it was all attitude here is what I did.

Good stout rope halter with no mechanical pieces to break. 3 individual 30' ropes. I say 3 because being a Morgan/QH cross he is very stout and strong. After breaking the first rope and 2 halters I went to the hardware store and decided to fix his ***. Loop attached all 3 ropes to his halter and did a series of 1/2 hitches around tie rings and rails. The 1/2 hitches kept my hands form having to take too much pressure. Barts problem was that he wasn't afraid of anything. He would jump in, check out the manger and manage to back out again before I could get a good slam on the door! So, with each step he took to get in, I would take up the slack in the ropes and not let him back out. Another step, take up more slack. When he was in and found that he couldn't back out again, the game was over! I had to do it a couple of times, but in 20 years he hasn't tried it again. Bart's mentality is much like Stella's. Everyday is a fun game, and when he doesn't win one it's time to move on to another game.

Hope everyone is well. Sorry I've been missing so much, but life has been a struggle lately. Thankfully my family and animals are all healthy. That leaves strength to deal with other issues that keep popping up.


----------



## Thunderspark

With Grace said:


> Hunter and CW - did you guys feel the earthquake this last night?
> 
> Keeping all our East Coast friends in my thoughts, stay safe!!


Where was the earthquake last night?

I also hope everyone who is in the areas where Andy is going to be stay safe!

Went out to feed the horses this morning and it was cold enough last night that my lawn tractor's (which I use to haul out hay with a wagon out) choke was froozen so I couldn't get it going. So I hand pulled 4 wagons out for the day, then cleaned up the poop for where they eat at night and put out another 4 wagons for tonight. Wouldn't you know it, once I pulled all that hay out I thought I would go see if the tractor would start, sure enough I guess the sun hit it so it thawed the choke and it started!

This afternoon I went out and brought all five of the horses in for a good brushing and pick their hooves. I filed my appy's hooves because the guy that did them left such a flare on them and his heels too high.....I do my mare's hooves but I just don't have the strength in my hands/arms like I used to to use the clippers so I got a farrier to come do his and another mare of mine.

After I brought my 3yr. old out and worked him in the round pen but the ground is pretty froozen in there now, so I didn't do much with him......then got on/off him bareback (with a stool LOL can't jump up like I used to) from both sides......that was enough for one day for me LOL

I just got the dogs in for the night and it's snowing out there now  So that will probably mean I will have to pull the hay out from now on......oh well, hopefully we will have a nice winter like last year......


----------



## With Grace

Thunderspark said:


> Where was the earthquake last night?


Coast of B.C. I guess it was 7.7 and they've had a lot of aftershocks.


----------



## With Grace

Corgi - I am so sorry that Wyatt is having problems again, you must be so worried. Hope you're able to get him to the vet tomorrow! Hope Izzy is doing ok with the storm coming.

Well, it's pouring here, again. Get to see Kes tomorrow though, I'm so excited!


----------



## Thunderspark

With Grace said:


> Coast of B.C. I guess it was 7.7 and they've had a lot of aftershocks.


WOW am I secluded or what LOL
Glad I live in the middle of Canada, the worst we get is -40C=-40F in the winter and the odd tornado........I guess I can put up with the cold.....


----------



## Paintlover1965

It's raining where I live as well with no sun in sight for the forseeable future. Not great for riding outdoors but squeaked in a ride before my night shift tonight. Corgi, hope you're ok with the hurricane ensuing and your dog's uti. My sheltie has had a few uti's and thankfully, cleared up well with antibiotics. I enjoyed everyone's photos immensely!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Well, hello everyone! It's been weeks and weeks since I've taken the time to catch up and here I've spent the last HOUR reading posts to see where everyone is at. Now it's time for me to get ready for work.
> 
> It is cooling down here in Az. which is great! It's been a long summer, so this is great.
> 
> Stan, your stories of Stella tickle me. I'm sure you were very upset when she who must went for a ride while you stayed behind. But I know from personal experience that those who love and obey also adore and never stay annoyed for long!
> 
> I have a horse that I've had for 20 years. He was 12 when I got him and WOULDN'T LOAD! Ugh! After spending some time with him for the next couple of months and finding out that it was all attitude here is what I did.
> 
> Good stout rope halter with no mechanical pieces to break. 3 individual 30' ropes. I say 3 because being a Morgan/QH cross he is very stout and strong. After breaking the first rope and 2 halters I went to the hardware store and decided to fix his ***. Loop attached all 3 ropes to his halter and did a series of 1/2 hitches around tie rings and rails. The 1/2 hitches kept my hands form having to take too much pressure. Barts problem was that he wasn't afraid of anything. He would jump in, check out the manger and manage to back out again before I could get a good slam on the door! So, with each step he took to get in, I would take up the slack in the ropes and not let him back out. Another step, take up more slack. When he was in and found that he couldn't back out again, the game was over! I had to do it a couple of times, but in 20 years he hasn't tried it again. Bart's mentality is much like Stella's. Everyday is a fun game, and when he doesn't win one it's time to move on to another game.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Sorry I've been missing so much, but life has been a struggle lately. Thankfully my family and animals are all healthy. That leaves strength to deal with other issues that keep popping up.


Ill try that.
Another thing she was doing yesterday while leaning back on the halter, neck stretched out, half in and half out of the trailer she started to close her eyes, I expected her to start snoring. All she needed was a hot water bottle and a blanket over her rear end to keep away the chill.

Stay safe over there in the USA with the storm coming in.


----------



## maisie

All set here waiting for the hurricane. They shut down mass transit for NYC and the surrounding area which means that a majority of people can't go anywhere. We walked out to get the paper and it's just dim and windy but the TV says that close by on the coast the waves are beginning to approach the boardwalks. 

I think that the biggest danger to us will be falling branches and trees. The street trees here are planted in pockets that hinder root growth so they're top heavy. We live in a neighborhood with lots of big old trees. It'd be sad to lose some of them, but sadder if anyone was underneath.

Corgi, hope Wyatt stays comfy and dozy until after the storm. Maybe he needs a different antibiotic? I think you are getting way more rain than us. We're supposed to get relatively little rain but lots of wind & for more than 24 hrs.

Well, got instant coffee in case the electricity goes out.


----------



## Critter sitter

Aggg What a weekend!!! 
Does anyone know if it really is possible to trailer train a Stuborn [email protected]#$h of a horse OMG Grace my daughters Mare.. UGGGG My daughter Loves her dearly ... I want to love her but she keeps proving to me why I do not like her at all...
We have been training her to trailer for weeks she was doing Great then saturday we were going to go to a Barrel race.. My daughters first and BAM Nope she refused one trailer all together. the other she was getting into and the turned physco on us and reared up and pretty much knocked her self goofy. I was ready to give her a bullet after that stunt. And I am not a fan of guns.
we ended up putting her up an just taking Cody who is a dream to load..
Will she ever load or is it useless?? 
My BM says to put her in a sale but my daughter wont let that happen. She may sell her or even give her away but refuses to take her to the sale barn.
BM has a friend who is down on Hay for winter and is willing to Give her a dead broke 15 year old that would be great for her.. Uggggg 

well then yesterday the equine dentist came and did Codys teeth and I ended up having her do both horses.. 
so now I have a 6 yo Apendix Mare UTD on shots coggins teeth and feet who is hot but rides well and good ground mannors but does not like to load in a trailer.and a daughter who wants to taker her places.. HELP



sorry a bit of a rant but I am frusterated.


Also on another Page.... My MIL went to hospital yesterday  she is in Renal Failure. it is not good


----------



## Critter sitter

to all of you in the path of the storms.. My prayers are with you


And welcome to the newbies here in thread.


----------



## corgi

Wyatt update:

He needs surgery. His bladder infections are happening because he has bladder stones. They normally do the surgery immediately but they keep him overnight and with the worst of the storm hitting overnight tonight, they preferred him to be home with us. His surgery is scheduled for Wednesday and he can come hom on Thursday. In the meanwhile, we are keeping him sedated and we have to go outside and watch him each time he pees to make sure he doesn't get blocked. Should be fun in a hurricane.

I am so stressed...but I haven't even had time to worry about Izzy. Luckily, the Barn Owner is amazing and I know she is in good hands.

The wind and rain is really picking up here in Spotsylvania, VA. Praying we don't lose power. The only thing worse than taking care of a dog that need surgery in the middle of a hurricane is taking care of a dog that needs surgery in the middle of a hurricane WITHOUT POWER!!!

Critter...so sorry to hear about your MIL. I know that is stressful!

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts for Wyatt. He is laying here with his head in my lap as I type this....peacefully oblivious to everything, thanks to sedatives!


----------



## corgi

Double post...sorry.


He needs surgery. His bladder infections are happening because he has bladder stones. They normally do the surgery immediately but they keep him overnight and with the worst of the storm hitting overnight tonight, they preferred him to be home with us. His surgery is scheduled for Wednesday and he can come hom on Thursday. In the meanwhile, we are keeping him sedated and we have to go outside and watch him each time he pees to make sure he doesn't get blocked. Should be fun in a hurricane.

I am so stressed...but I haven't even had time to worry about Izzy. Luckily, the Barn Owner is amazing and I know she is in good hands.

The wind and rain is really picking up here in Spotsylvania, VA. Praying we don't lose power. The only thing worse than taking care of a dog that need surgery in the middle of a hurricane is taking care of a dog that needs surgery in the middle of a hurricane WITHOUT POWER!!!

Critter...so sorry to hear about your MIL. I know that is stressful!

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts for Wyatt. He is laying here with his head in my lap as I type this....peacefully oblivious to everything, thanks to sedatives!


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi I will keep Wyatt in my prayers It is hard to watch them when they are in pain and we can't help them.

I grew up in FL and I know all to well about hurricanes.. Be safe and Prayers are with you..


----------



## Fahntasia

Prairie Rose said:


> Hello aokiemom!
> 
> Fahntasia, please do gush.
> When things begin to click into place with a horse, it makes our world's right, doesn't it?


Indeed  She has her moments of "lalalalalalala im 3" I am continuously re-inforcing manners into my young girl, she will eventually outgrow her silliness, I totally adore her 

I adore your pictures Prairie, your horses are all beautiful, the terrain is stunning LOVE the badger, how cute! Please keep them coming 

Today I had a great ride on my new western pleasure horse........yes she thinks she's a quarter horse now. Sapphira decided since I praise her so much when she is long and low at the walk, to take it one step further and trot...yes trot with her nose to the ground....she became VERY good at this until we hit a corner, her head then shot up into the air "omg BALANCE" we rounded the corners thus, and her head would drop right back down to the ground in "long and low" LOL! Need to correct that a.s.a.p, good to know she does have a mind of her own, and thinks over what we do during our workouts.

It is totally my fault, but it's a good stretch for her back and helps to supple her. She used to walk, and trot with her head up in the air like a giraffe, so she went to the other extreme. It's good to know she can do it at a trot with me posting (she's not ready yet for sitting trot, doesn't have the muscling needed to support it without injury.) Good thing she listens well to leg and seat :wink:

I know I promised pics, i'll get new ones this week for sure, iv'e been working 6 days a week for the past month, so this weekend coming will feel like a long weekend, finally a 2 day break from the madness!

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day, god bless!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Aggg What a weekend!!!
> Does anyone know if it really is possible to trailer train a Stuborn [email protected]#$h of a horse OMG Grace my daughters Mare.. UGGGG My daughter Loves her dearly ... I want to love her but she keeps proving to me why I do not like her at all...
> We have been training her to trailer for weeks she was doing Great then saturday we were going to go to a Barrel race.. My daughters first and BAM Nope she refused one trailer all together. the other she was getting into and the turned physco on us and reared up and pretty much knocked her self goofy. I was ready to give her a bullet after that stunt. And I am not a fan of guns.
> we ended up putting her up an just taking Cody who is a dream to load..
> Will she ever load or is it useless??
> My BM says to put her in a sale but my daughter wont let that happen. She may sell her or even give her away but refuses to take her to the sale barn.
> BM has a friend who is down on Hay for winter and is willing to Give her a dead broke 15 year old that would be great for her.. Uggggg
> 
> well then yesterday the equine dentist came and did Codys teeth and I ended up having her do both horses..
> so now I have a 6 yo Apendix Mare UTD on shots coggins teeth and feet who is hot but rides well and good ground mannors but does not like to load in a trailer.and a daughter who wants to taker her places.. HELP
> 
> 
> 
> sorry a bit of a rant but I am frusterated.
> 
> 
> Also on another Page.... My MIL went to hospital yesterday  she is in Renal Failure. it is not good


Welcome to my world and I feel your anger and so does the horse.
Stella was getting on the trailer with little effort and now has refused.
I have decided to spend 30 minutes a night getting her up the ramp and head in, then back her out so it is all on my terms. I finished to nights session with food in the trailer. I know, thats a no no, but I have to get her all the way in. I am also doing a lot of ground work with her, just 
re-installing in her who is the boss and the chief b---- thats me. :shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Welcome to my world and I feel your anger and so does the horse.
> Stella was getting on the trailer with little effort and now has refused.
> I have decided to spend 30 minutes a night getting her up the ramp and head in, then back her out so it is all on my terms. I finished to nights session with food in the trailer. I know, thats a no no, but I have to get her all the way in. I am also doing a lot of ground work with her, just
> re-installing in her who is the boss and the chief b---- thats me. :shock:


when we went to pick her up when we aquired her i kid you not it took 81/2 hours in 14 degree weather to load her.. the last time we loaded her it took 1 hour so my daughter worked and worked on loading her she had her going in to 2 seperate trailers with ease. Then saturday she refused .. grrrr. I tried to stay calm belive me.


When I picked my gelding up and he pranced right in to the trailer I was instantly in love. I told Bre either Grace gets trained to load or I will take her to a sale and unload her


----------



## With Grace

Need an update from our East Coast peeps?? How are you all weathering the storm??


----------



## Blue

Yeah, watching the news is so discouraging. My heart goes out to all those affected by this storm. Powerful, energy thoughts going out to the east coast.


----------



## maisie

Around NYC, the floods and damage are very localized. We live on high ground and didn't even lose power. In fact, we've just been hanging out watching TV and trading notes on Facebook. A very few miles away, streets are still flooded and worse.

I wonder how Corgi is doing down in VA? Farther south, they got the precipitation.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> when we went to pick her up when we aquired her i kid you not it took 81/2 hours in 14 degree weather to load her.. the last time we loaded her it took 1 hour so my daughter worked and worked on loading her she had her going in to 2 seperate trailers with ease. Then saturday she refused .. grrrr. I tried to stay calm belive me.
> 
> 
> When I picked my gelding up and he pranced right in to the trailer I was instantly in love. I told Bre either Grace gets trained to load or I will take her to a sale and unload her


 
Some times the most stubborn horses turn out to be the best, once they accept who is boss. I won't give up on Stella because I know she has done it in the past and is just trying it on. 30 minutes each night working with her will get me there. You too, and once achieved I intend to keep her in practice of loading and unloading. And yes it does make one reach for the bottle of tonic water. I take mine before I start.:lol:


----------



## corgi

maisie said:


> Around NYC, the floods and damage are very localized. We live on high ground and didn't even lose power. In fact, we've just been hanging out watching TV and trading notes on Facebook. A very few miles away, streets are still flooded and worse.
> 
> I wonder how Corgi is doing down in VA? Farther south, they got the precipitation.


We lucked out! We had some wicked rain and wind but never lost power. We have lots of flooded roads but no loss of life or property!

Things cleared up so quickly yesterday that the vet called at 10:30 am and said they were open and wanted to do Wyatt's surgery. He had it yesterday and I can pick him up this afternoon.

Ater I dropped him off at the vet, I stopped by to see Isabella. She was so happy to see me. Her blanket, which was supposed to be waterproof, was soaked through and she was shivering uncontrollably. It was horrible to see. I took her into the barn to warm her up, dried her off, and put her heavy winter blanket on for a day or two. She stopped shivering almost immediately and wanted turned back out. The BO said she wasn't shivering when they fed that morning and they didn't realize she was wet under the blanket.

It has been a very stressful few days.

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Some times the most stubborn horses turn out to be the best, once they accept who is boss. I won't give up on Stella because I know she has done it in the past and is just trying it on. 30 minutes each night working with her will get me there. You too, and once achieved I intend to keep her in practice of loading and unloading. And yes it does make one reach for the bottle of tonic water. I take mine before I start.:lol:


 
I really hope she turns out I really want her too for bres sake she loves her so much. she realy has come a very long way from day one.. She really wants to use her for 4H and that means Trailering so we have our work cut out for us.


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi So happy Wyatt got his surgery I am sure you are ready to go get him now.

I bet Isabella was very happy to get all warm again. 


Praying for all effected by Sandy.


----------



## With Grace

Corgi - so glad to hear you're ok and Wyatt made it in for his surgery. Poor Izzy, she must have been so happy to see you though!

maisie - glad you were safe and on high ground!!

fahntasia - so exciting to hear how well Sapphira is doing. And yes, can't wait to see new pics of your gorgeous girl.

It's pouring here, needless to say. I always feel bad sending the kids out to trick or treat in the rainy night. They come home drenched and shivering


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you Fahn.  I am afraid I could plaster this thread with a few hundred pictures.  I love to take my camera out riding. I have some youtubes also from horseback. 
I've got two horses in my field that were started from 'scratch', so to speak. Those 
aha! I get it! moments are awesome. Absolutely awesome!

Loading in a trailer and trailering issues.......
I am sure you folks have tried this method already, but will throw it out there anyway. It's what works for me. And boy my mustang was a stubborn one on the loading. Now she loads herself...heck..sometimes wants to start loading even before I get the trailer door all the way open. 

The horse is a heck of a lot heavier and stronger than I am, so for me the battle is lost if left to strength. Therefore, I switch to psychological tactics.

I make it a lot of work for the horse to not load. Work ends and rest begins when horse does load. 

To clarify, when the horse refuses to load, a round of LOTS of lunge line work kicks in. Long line, work in circles, lots of fast trot and loping, direction changes, back and forths. Stop at open trailer for a 'try', giving the horse the option to step in with a little encouragement. Let horse step in and breathe a moment. In and out, in and out, until horse enters all the way and stands quietly. 
Time and patience. Lots and lots of practice. 

These stubborn horses can turn out to be amazing trail partners. I think part of their stubborness equates to intelligence. They know they are tougher than we are, yes? We just have to get their stubborness, ie, intelligence, turned around to wanting to please us.


----------



## Prairie Rose

I am very glad to hear that those in the hurricane areas are safe and sound.


----------



## Prairie Rose

a few vids 
Yes, we have a lot of wind here.


----------



## Hunter65

I wanna come riding with you Prairie, looks like great fun!


----------



## Critter sitter

Rose Thank you for the suggestions.. We do just that with Grace. She is so suborn!!

we work her and lundge her and make her give to pressure and tap her butt.. and on and on..... last time she loaded to go some where we did alll that for a hour and then were resting for a sec and she hopped right in with no incurragment ... what a goober .........


Great videos!!!!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Rose Thank you for the suggestions.. We do just that with Grace. She is so suborn!!
> 
> we work her and lundge her and make her give to pressure and tap her butt.. and on and on..... last time she loaded to go some where we did alll that for a hour and then were resting for a sec and she hopped right in with no incurragment ... what a goober .........
> 
> 
> Great videos!!!!


Well just to make your day while at work my wife tried to get Stella into the float no luck. 
I arrive and decide to go straight to work on Stella but with a different approach. My approach was to first show her some feed, give her a taste then put it in the trailer. Then the fight began, no not really, Stella is having me on and tonight I figured why not con her. I have spent my life trying to con my wife (worked on ocassion) so why not Stella. 

Feed bucket on the deck, preasure on the lead rope, and the most deep calm voice I could muster with just a quiver. Didn't work. :shock:
Back to preasure and calm words. Took 5 minutes and in she came cleaned up the food and out at speed. I then brought her up the ramp then backed her of then next time continued into the trailer with Stella close behind. 

She loaded three times tonight but she backs out at speed with her head high, so that has to be worked on as well. I'll leave her alone tomorrow, give her time to think and work her again Saturday. Once I get her in and out at will again and slowed down on the exit I'll start working on self loading. I think once she understands the trailer is her safe place the problem will be solved 

Keep at it Critter sitter it's a great feeling when they start to come around. Like having a teenager around again.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Here is another bit of man thinking
Its the 1st of November in my neck of the woods and my wifes birthday was on the 5th October (ouch) I forgot. Now that has got to be the bigest blunder of all time. 

Time for man thinking :twisted:

I sent her an email with an attachment. :wink: An IOU :lol: and told her to spend it wisely. Hope she dose not come home with a new car. :shock:


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> Here is another bit of man thinking
> Its the 1st of November in my neck of the woods and my wifes birthday was on the 5th October (ouch) I forgot. Now that has got to be the bigest blunder of all time.
> 
> Time for man thinking :twisted:
> 
> I sent her an email with an attachment. :wink: An IOU :lol: and told her to spend it wisely. Hope she dose not come home with a new car. :shock:


Well now I dont feel bad for you for when she didnt help load Stella then left on the ride without you...

Did you buy her the new saddle yet? Xmas is coming and you obviously need to start building up some points.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Well now I dont feel bad for you for when she didnt help load Stella then left on the ride without you...
> 
> Did you buy her the new saddle yet? Xmas is coming and you obviously need to start building up some points.


No not yet, but it is becoming very clear to me I have to pull a rabbit out on the hat with this one. Don't think the IOU has tickled her funny bone at all, or she is playing with my head. I feel a bank overdraft looming.:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Well just to make your day while at work my wife tried to get Stella into the float no luck.
> I arrive and decide to go straight to work on Stella but with a different approach. My approach was to first show her some feed, give her a taste then put it in the trailer. Then the fight began, no not really, Stella is having me on and tonight I figured why not con her. I have spent my life trying to con my wife (worked on ocassion) so why not Stella.
> 
> Feed bucket on the deck, preasure on the lead rope, and the most deep calm voice I could muster with just a quiver. Didn't work. :shock:
> Back to preasure and calm words. Took 5 minutes and in she came cleaned up the food and out at speed. I then brought her up the ramp then backed her of then next time continued into the trailer with Stella close behind.
> 
> She loaded three times tonight but she backs out at speed with her head high, so that has to be worked on as well. I'll leave her alone tomorrow, give her time to think and work her again Saturday. Once I get her in and out at will again and slowed down on the exit I'll start working on self loading. I think once she understands the trailer is her safe place the problem will be solved
> 
> Keep at it Critter sitter it's a great feeling when they start to come around. Like having a teenager around again.:lol:


 Ya Grace is not Food modivated at all I wish.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Ya Grace is not Food modivated at all I wish.


Keep at it. I don't always expect Stella to do as I want with her trailer training but I make sure I leave it on a winning note even if its to get her on the ramp and then back her off, its on my terms. I think the key with Stella is, my terms. Your grace has loaded so you know she can do it. Perhaps its a matter of who's the boss.

Stella went through this several months ago and it was sorted with a hard wack on the rump. This time, I think lack of riding and trailering is the issue so the empasis is on light ground work making her turn left and right, stop, stay, and walk on, but only when I ask her to, also backing up. I use the lead rope but the empasis is on voice comands. 
She knows all of these things its just a matter of her taking notice of me again.

One thing I dont do is lunge her in circles, thats a habbit I don't want her to get into again. I found when getting her from the paddock if she is in a mood she will run in circles around me untill she has had enough. That can be a real pain but she is only doing what she thinks I wanted because of the lungeing. It is also her being the boss.

We also tend to grab the horse saddle up and ride so again I dont want her to expect to have some of the energy taken out by lungeing. She has in the past been left for 5 months with no riding and settled down within a couple of miles.

She knows what I want but is playing a game called, whos the boss. Thats the problem with having the horse close to the house, she is watching she who must be obeyed ordering me around and copying:lol:. I know the answer she just has to accept it. Don't you just hate smart horses.


----------



## Lisaonline

I am 48 and just started riding again 3 years ago. I had rode as a kid up into my early 20s, then did the mom thing. Now my kids are all grown and I have a new supportive husband who is going to start riding too! I love my life! I have a neighbor I ride with that just turned 81 and she can ride circles around me! It has made me aware that I have a lot of riding ahead of me and to stop mourning the years of riding I passed on. The best is yet to come!! Lets ride!!!!


----------



## Thunderspark

Lisaonline said:


> I am 48 and just started riding again 3 years ago. I had rode as a kid up into my early 20s, then did the mom thing. Now my kids are all grown and I have a new supportive husband who is going to start riding too! I love my life! I have a neighbor I ride with that just turned 81 and she can ride circles around me! It has made me aware that I have a lot of riding ahead of me and to stop mourning the years of riding I passed on. The best is yet to come!! Lets ride!!!!


81!!! I hope I will be riding then too! I didn't start back till I was 43 either, had been a good 30yrs. of none riding......now I trail ride all over the place with friends!


----------



## Stan

No response so far on the IOU i gave my wife for her birthday. I am getting very concerned. Might turn out to be a very expensive mistake.:-(


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you Hunter.  

Stan, I rarely do any lunging before a ride. I like my horses to be able to be saddled up and rode with no shenanigans. I never was a believer in lunging to work off some energy before a ride. In my mind, my horse had best be well behaved whether they are feeling energetic or plumb worn out.

Lunging, to me, is a training tool, not an energy using tool. Truth is, the horse is probably going to have more energy than I am, so I aim to use that energy on the ride.  

That said, lunging is not something I do very often at all. I may send my horse around the round pen a few times once in a while, or on a lunge line once in a while, but in training, not a wear 'em out kind of deal. 

I will circle my horse if there is a loading problem, the premise of the idea being to teach the horse that the trailer is a nice quiet place to step inside. 

On rearing up in the trailer and the horse smacking their head on top....I've had a couple of mine do that once or twice. They figured out it hurt and decided it is wiser to keep their head low. I don't know how to teach them to not throw their head in the trailer. Hmmm. Just don't know!

Here is something that happened with my mustang this spring. Doggone it.
Remember, this is the horse that was a difficult loader, but has become so good at loading that she loads herself. She is fantastic at backing out nice and slow for me, and life is good, right?
Well......this goes hand in hand with your thoughts that something may have happened with Stella in the trailer at one time that has her balking.....

I was unloading my mustang at my friend's place. Just as I was going to back her out, my friends 4 dogs all stood in a row behind the trailer barking their hellos. My mustang planted her feet and did not want to back out at all. Now, I don't blame her. Heck, 4 dogs, 2 of which are quite large, were waiting at the door to greet her. 
Friend called the dogs, and I had to push my pony out of that trailer.

My horse did not forget that. I've had to push her out ever since. Aaaargh! I suppose it will take her a while to realize 4 dogs are not behind the trailer every time I unload her. 

Horse are smart!


----------



## Stan

Hey you all in the States trust you have come through the storm without harm to body and horse.


----------



## Hunter65

Well today is moving day! I decided not to wait until the 17th so I can start seeing him everyday starting today! Am so excited, barn looks great. Will post picts when I get home. Wish it wasn't raining so much.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Keep at it. I don't always expect Stella to do as I want with her trailer training but I make sure I leave it on a winning note even if its to get her on the ramp and then back her off, its on my terms. I think the key with Stella is, my terms. Your grace has loaded so you know she can do it. Perhaps its a matter of who's the boss.
> 
> Stella went through this several months ago and it was sorted with a hard wack on the rump. This time, I think lack of riding and trailering is the issue so the empasis is on light ground work making her turn left and right, stop, stay, and walk on, but only when I ask her to, also backing up. I use the lead rope but the empasis is on voice comands.
> She knows all of these things its just a matter of her taking notice of me again.
> 
> One thing I dont do is lunge her in circles, thats a habbit I don't want her to get into again. I found when getting her from the paddock if she is in a mood she will run in circles around me untill she has had enough. That can be a real pain but she is only doing what she thinks I wanted because of the lungeing. It is also her being the boss.
> 
> We also tend to grab the horse saddle up and ride so again I dont want her to expect to have some of the energy taken out by lungeing. She has in the past been left for 5 months with no riding and settled down within a couple of miles.
> 
> She knows what I want but is playing a game called, whos the boss. Thats the problem with having the horse close to the house, she is watching she who must be obeyed ordering me around and copying:lol:. I know the answer she just has to accept it. Don't you just hate smart horses.


 thank you Stan you put a positive outlook on a grumpy situation. I think I will spend some time working with her today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Yesterday we my daughter her friend and I went on a impromtoo road ride. We rode our horses to my house then on the way back to the barn decided to have some fun and take the horses through the burger drive through. The horses did great and we had a lot if onlookers and everyone enjoyed it.










































Btw any one ever hear that horses don't like grave yards???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Yay hunter I can't wait for pictures!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Yesterday we my daughter her friend and I went on a impromtoo road ride. We rode our horses to my house then on the way back to the barn decided to have some fun and take the horses through the burger drive through. The horses did great and we had a lot if onlookers and everyone enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw any one ever hear that horses don't like grave yards???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hahaha we did that at a Tim Hortons once, it was pretty funny!


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Yay hunter I can't wait for pictures!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Am so excited!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Will see him more and ride more. Lots of people to ride with and trails across the street and the beach down the road and and and a cross country course up the hill!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I'm excited for you hunter!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great news Hunter! Waiting for pics!


----------



## With Grace

Yay Hunter!! Can't wait to hear more as Hunter settles into his new home!

Critter - I LOVE that you went through the drive through, those are some broke trail horses! I don't think my girl would stand in a car line up for burgers for me...

Rode Kes yesterday. Brought hubby with me and took vids of her canter, so will post those soon. Had a good ride, was nice to ride three days this week!


----------



## Hunter65

Well here is Hunter checking out the front field at his new digs. I wish I would have gotten video of him tearing up the field. He had so much fun. He was all nice and clean and I took his blanket off. Took him about 5 mins to be a filthy muddy mess. And here is him checking out his new stall.


----------



## corgi

Hunter- looks like a really nice place!

Critter...so jealous! I would LOVE to take Isabella through a drive thru!

Grace...also jealous that you were able to ride 3 days this week!

I had to make an emergency trip back to the vet yesterday. Wyatt ripped out his some of his staples from his surgery. Because he is a corgi and has very short legs, the "cone of shame" is not a possibility because he can't lift his head high enough to keep it from hitting the ground which keeps him from being able to walk, which in turn then makes him freak out!

We found an inflatable collar at Petsmart tha works so he has to wear that until the rest of the staples come out next Monday. The vet wasn't too worried about the ones that he ripped out because he has some stitches under the skin as well. She just glued him back together.

I was fnally able to spend some time with Isabella today. I spent a lot of time in the saddle...and finally relaxed for the first time in over a week. She must have sensed that I needed some horsey time because she was an angel. Horses are such good therapy!


----------



## With Grace

Wow Hunter, it looks so clean and bright! And that turnout looks beautiful!


----------



## Stan

Stella, what can I say she is being an absolute pain. Still having issues getting her on the trailer. I am scratching my head what has gone wrong. Two nights ago I loaded her four times after 30 minutes of work, and on Saturday she loaded with a hastle but she loaded. To night it took two hours of hard effort to get her in once and then I ended up feeding her in the float. She walked straight in. I have to admitt I was close to loading the shotgun and planting a tree on her. 
For the life of me I can't figure whats has gone wrong. When I trailer her I always drive slow and careful. No accident have happend to her to my knowledge. I have to admitt i am today over that horse big time. Finally got her skin right and now she is refusing to load. I may have to start riding but am reluctant to while I dont have her full attention. Perhaps I am prasing her at the wrong time. I have been giving her praise for a try, now I think Ill keep pressure on untill I get what I want and no praise untill she gets it right. A bit like how she who must be obeyed treats me.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy folks!

Wow! I am enjoying the photos! So many gorgeous horses and so many pretty areas!

I helped a friend gather and move some cows on Saturday. 
Let me see if I can rustle up a few photos....


----------



## Prairie Rose

All geared up and ready to ride


----------



## Prairie Rose

My best trail partner and cow pony, Sweets.


----------



## Prairie Rose

There's cows over yonder!


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Fahntasia

Morning folks 

*Stan:* Horses respond to pressure, you are definetly praising her too soon, and she's got your number! I would lunge her lunge her lunger her, until she knows who's boss, you don't necessarily need to run her in circles, just make her move her *** and her feet AROUND you, make her yield and ONLY when she yields CONTINUOUSLY, then release the pressure, praise her, pat her. (I make sapphira do it properly 3 times, praise a bit with a "good girl" after every correct movement, and after the 3rd time then I praise PROFUSELY, only when she's being a supreme cow though :lol

Ask her to load, if she acts like a #( start again, BUT don't let her feel your frustration, remain calm, no matter how much you want to plant a tree ****. Good luck :wink:

*Prairie:* Stunning pictures, I see you guys got snow! We got some but it melted away :-(

*Huunter:* Nice barn, looks sooooo bright 

*Corgi:* I hope Wyatt get's better soon! Glad you found an alternative to the cone of shame.


I had a great lesson yesterday, my stubborn Sapphira finally learned the canter command. And what a FLOATY rocking horse canter she has! She's stiff going left, so we need to work on that. She started out by being a rightous b$%ch did not want to work, so I lunged her. She bucked, galloped,spooked, kicked out stopped and faced me (a few times:lol, I ran after her with my lungeing whip like a bat out of hell LOL! She finally settled after 20 minutes of my continuous harrassement lol. That's my punishement for not riding her for 4 days 

I finally got a bigger stall for her, with extra space to hang all the horsie stuff I have collected/bought since I got her. Too many things....

I finally got the book I ordered "Equine Fitness" by: Jec Ballou, it is fantastic, the excercises are fabulous and neither you nor your horse will get bored. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Critter sitter

*Hunter* I love the new Place Very Pretty..

*Corgi* Hope wyatt heals fast and you get to ride more. I try to ride at least 5 days a week . This week that may be hard to do

*Prairie* Wow what great pictures I would love to do something like that.. we go to sorting here but Cody is not ready to actually sort.

*Stan* Man oh Man I feel your Pain. Stella and Grace sound Alot alike. I am going to see if I can talk to a guy at the barn who is a great Trainer in to coming down some time and working with Grace and loading.. I will have to offer to pay him though so I will need to see what my budget is.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi guys!! Remember me? I am in East Texas working those arabs. I havent had internet service until today. It is good to see everyone still here. I am riding about 40 head a week. 
The house is gorgeous and the weather is unbelievable. 
I am tired but happy. Bowen has adjusted to the new school and is getting wonderful grades.
I will try to figure out how to post pictures later on.
It is great to see eveyone again. LOL. Susan


----------



## With Grace

Welcome back Susan,youve been missed! So happy to hear all is going well for you, cant wait to see some pics and hear more about those arabs.


----------



## Thunderspark

Stan any time I had a problem with a horse loading I would stand at the entrance to the trailer and send them back and forth from one side to the other. Then when they do get in, let them rest (rest is inside) and then back them out, try it again.
I'm very lucky with my horses, I can just stand at the end, point and they walk in. I can even ride my mare in and then back her out of the trailer.
I follow Clinton Anderson and that is how he does the trailer loading, with sending them back/forth.
Prairie Rose, I love the pics of your cattle roundup! I would love to someday do that with my mare!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Me riding our senior stallion NNL Ultimate Bey....


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome back Susan we were wondering where you were. Good to see all is well.
Well I must say I am loving seeing Hunter every day and I think he is too. He wouldn't stay away from me while I was picking his paddock today.

Stan I have to agree with Fahntasia. Lunge lunge lunge I do that with Hunter when he wont load (which is very rare these days) I just lunge him in small circles wherever we are (on rocks are the best) and a couple times around he walks right on. I told my friend to do that and she led her horse away and lunged for 10 mins and brought her back, did it again took hours to load her. It has to be quick, no load? OK circles right now still no load more circles. I havent had a problem with Hunter in the last year.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Welcome back Susan we were wondering where you were. Good to see all is well.
> Well I must say I am loving seeing Hunter every day and I think he is too. He wouldn't stay away from me while I was picking his paddock today.
> 
> Stan I have to agree with Fahntasia. Lunge lunge lunge I do that with Hunter when he wont load (which is very rare these days) I just lunge him in small circles wherever we are (on rocks are the best) and a couple times around he walks right on. I told my friend to do that and she led her horse away and lunged for 10 mins and brought her back, did it again took hours to load her. It has to be quick, no load? OK circles right now still no load more circles. I havent had a problem with Hunter in the last year.


Thanks all for getting in and giving me ideas. I do lunge when she refuses and I make her walk backwards over and over. This has developed into one very stuborn horse. However I am a married man and can be just as stuborn but I must admitt if I had of had a ball shot for the shotgun, still I know she can do it its going to be a time thing. My last horse Savannah would load without being asked I only had to lower the ramp and she was getting in. A little dangerous but i learnt to move quickly. Stella really is trying me. Its getting bad when I did get her in the last three ocassions I ended up singing to her.

I am concerned for my wellbeing I mean singing to a horse. The part that worries me the most is she listened.

The words
today I started loving you again.
I'm right back where i've really always been
I got over you just long enough to let my heart ache mend
then today I started loving you again.:shock:

A Merl Haggart number

I hav'nt got he guitar out yet. Saving that for the clincher.:lol:


----------



## Stan

My apology to Merle Haggard
I got the spelling wrong


----------



## Paintlover1965

Stan-Did Stella enjoy your rendition of the Merle song? Very cute!
Susan- Love your Arabian stallion!


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh Stan I really now think we all need to descend upon you and bring our ponies and ride. :twisted: We will get Stella to load!:twisted: She wouldn't know what hit her lol :shock: Maybe Stella and she must be obeyed have a pact, ya know the birthday thing...


----------



## Fahntasia

Susan welcome back:happydance:!!! I hope all is going well for you, and WOW what a GORGEOUS stud!! More pics please


----------



## Cacowgirl

Susan- so glad you are back on the board! I've been wondering how things were going for you. The facilities & the horse are very nice. So-riding 40 head a week? No wonder you are tired! looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

NNL Ultimate Bey.

The sorrel is Flame, a six year old stallion that I just started under saddle.


----------



## mfed58

Beautiful horse, Susan! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Ahh Stan I really now think we all need to descend upon you and bring our ponies and ride. :twisted: We will get Stella to load!:twisted: She wouldn't know what hit her lol :shock: Maybe Stella and she must be obeyed have a pact, ya know the birthday thing...


 
Yep the world knows I missed my wifes birthday and sent her an email with an attachment, an IOU which she has not cashed yet. I am concerned.

Its my birthday this month I'll lay odds I get my birthday present to her back. Little does she know I will collect.


----------



## Hunter65

Sooo... Houdini is at it again. Only took 3 days, I warned new BO and he broke out of his stall last night and was found this morning happily munching alfalfa in the barn. Pony is too smart for his own good I tell ya.


----------



## maisie

Stan - I'd get her that saddle but _fast_! Maybe then she'll use her feminine intuition to help you get the better of Stella. You can't win with two strong women set against you.

Susan - welcome back! You look so happy and I'm glad to hear that Bowen is doing well.

Hunter65 - I'm getting really fond of your little Houdini guy. There's a clever paint gelding that I ride who needs 2 different locks on his stall. He'll undo the one if you turn your back for even a second. They find him wherever there's hay.


----------



## Hunter65

maisie said:


> Stan - I'd get her that saddle but _fast_! Maybe then she'll use her feminine intuition to help you get the better of Stella. You can't win with two strong women set against you.
> 
> Susan - welcome back! You look so happy and I'm glad to hear that Bowen is doing well.
> 
> Hunter65 - I'm getting really fond of your little Houdini guy. There's a clever paint gelding that I ride who needs 2 different locks on his stall. He'll undo the one if you turn your back for even a second. They find him wherever there's hay.



Hahaha ya they have put a bolt at the bottom of his door as well. Vet is coming out today as he isn't really eating his hay, just spitting out balls of hay. He just had his teeth checked so I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Susan - such a lovely horse...is it Polish Arab?

Hunter - That little pony is a smart one! He needed to show that BO what he was capable of. Hope nothing is going on with him and he just is adjusting to the flavor of the hay.

Token - The fact that your wife hasn't responded to that iou should really frighten you. If it were me, that iou would have been spent and a whole crap load of new tack would have arrived by now. But she must have a bigger plan...perhaps you should take her to dinner and see if you can't get her to talk.

Had two fantastic lessons this week. Kes is really coming along. She's working from the hind, she's collecting and we're communicating so well now. I didn't really know this horse until recently. I am now seeing what she's capable of, and if she continues to progress, those Warmbloods are going to have some tough competition in the open shows this year I'm so excited for our future together!


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Susan - such a lovely horse...is it Polish Arab?
> 
> Hunter - That little pony is a smart one! He needed to show that BO what he was capable of. Hope nothing is going on with him and he just is adjusting to the flavor of the hay.
> 
> Token - The fact that your wife hasn't responded to that iou should really frighten you. If it were me, that iou would have been spent and a whole crap load of new tack would have arrived by now. But she must have a bigger plan...perhaps you should take her to dinner and see if you can't get her to talk.
> 
> Had two fantastic lessons this week. Kes is really coming along. She's working from the hind, she's collecting and we're communicating so well now. I didn't really know this horse until recently. I am now seeing what she's capable of, and if she continues to progress, those Warmbloods are going to have some tough competition in the open shows this year I'm so excited for our future together!


I think I'll cook dinner. Have not done that for a while. Generally a good stand by when your in it without a spade. She asked me to kill a sheep this morning, I'm wondering if there is a message in that.

A nice tender steak, baked spud and sour cream, and the thing she likes the most a tossed salad. If she is lucky after i've tossed it I'll pick it up off the floor and put it in a bowl:lol: candles, and to top it all off. My company.


----------



## Critter sitter

I all Wow nice looking Stud Susan

Only have ridden once this week. DD has alot going on with school concerts this week.. Hopefully more ridding tomorrow
Have a great day all


----------



## Stan

I have a message to all the male readers of this thread and also to the females that make the ocassional mistake.

If you find yourself in a situation like I have just experenced forgetting the birthday of she who must be obeyed, or the man in your life. Don't, I repeat, don't send a email with an IOU attachment without putting a $ limit on it.:shock:

I shudder to think what it is going to cost me.:-(

As for the trek this weekend I am not taking part. Due to the un expected and not budgeted for IOU, I don't think I have the spare cash or the ----- to go without she who must be obeyed .

Token
it fits today:lol:

Hey all, have a great weekend riding.


----------



## Hunter65

Sooo Hunter DID need to have his teeth done. My old BO has his teeth checked last month by a different vet and he said they were fine. Grrrr
I think I will stick with my vet. Hopefully Hunter is happily munching his hay today. Tomorrow we ride, so excited to go out on the trails and tons of peeps to ride with at this barn.


----------



## Hunter65

Hunter and his new buddy Chewy (who bit him yesterday). Looks like they are making up.


----------



## Critter sitter

we have another sick horse Grace has a cold booo hooo
no temp yet but going to start antibiotics


----------



## Hunter65

Oh dear critter I hope she will be OK. Here's another one of Hunter and his new pal. I see trouble brewing in Hunters eye.


----------



## Nine

Good Morning All. I sure have missed you guys. I'm waiting for a doctor's report on the CT scan I just did on a patient. Since the doctor is being VERY thourough, I thought I'd do a quick post.
I bought a colt back in April. 1/2 Shire and 1/2 QH. He had a really rough start to his life and my son whispered in my ear "We can't leave him here!" when we went to look at him. I did see possiblilities, so we brought him home. He was worm and horse lice infested. He is quite recovered now, and looks great. He had this wild, rock star blond mane, so we call him Lars Ulrich, for a member of Metalica. He's a honey, and I'm glad we took a chance. Just got him gelded a week ago Tuesday. He's doing great.
I'm going to ride my horse Teddy in town for the first time tomarrow. Prepping him for a Parade of Lights the day after Thanksgiving. We'll be riding in a group of veteran town riders, so should do well. I'll let you know how it all goes. Wish I could figure out how to post a picture here. I'm really technically challenged. But good with horses, which is important.
Great pictures everyone. It's so fun to be back!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Some of our Arabs are Egyptian and some are Polish. UB was imported from Brazil.
I think some of them come from the Purple people eating planet sometimes...:wink:

Flame is a 7 year old stud that I just started under saddle, he is doing very well.

Also here is a picture of Sophie!

Hunter is looking adorable as usual, Grace.

Critter I hope your baby feels better real soon.


----------



## Critter sitter

HUnter me to she was a champ for her shot though. hopefully she'll fell better Really soon. Bre is all upset she is sick.. I told her it is just like us horses get colds too. 
So now oour trail ride is off today. Bre will Probably ride Cody for me so she can at least ride.Today is going to be our last nice day for a while... Boohoo
I am going to get out and enjoy some of it.. 

Great Pictures Susan.. Very Pretty horses

Hunter And his Pal look like they will have Loads of fun


----------



## Hunter65

So excited sunny day today and first trail ride at new barn!!!!! Will take picts!


----------



## Stan

We're still not talking. This indiscreation is getting serious. 

I have not been working with Stella this week. After friday evenings fiasco I have not had the incentive. So Stella gets a reprieve from working.

She who must went riding on monday with friends. She was unwell and knew it. The long and the short is they had to stop their ride and drive her home as her condition deteriated.
Then of course when I get home from work I have to go and pick up her horse.

You might think whats the issue, and you would be right. However I had set the trailer up in such a way a fence was on the side Stella loaded stopping her from going out to the side. The trailer was also chocked up to stop it moving and enabled me to work Stella when I arrived home from work with out hooking it up to a vehicle for stability. I had 4 days to get her loading again.

After getting her horse I did not have the desire to set the float up again so just parked it. I don't get home untill a couple of hours before dark so dont have a lot of time to work Stella with a positive conclusion to the lesson.

The Probation Officer came out in me and I pointed out her going riding when she was unwell had consequences that effected others around her. 
Her friends that had to abandon their ride to drive her home, and myself who had to get the trailer of the stablising blocks and go and get her horse after a rushed session with Stella. That left me only two more days working Stella before going on the trek and angry enough to not bother.

So, not only am I in it for forgetting the birthday, but also for pointing out the consequences to others of her poor choice of riding when unwell. And how far reaching those consequences went. I even went so far as to say if you ride out, be fit enough to ride home. That went down like a lead baloon. 

I also mentiond she might want to consider buying her own tow vehicle and trailer. IOU has been cancelled.

Its Sunday morning 08-45am I will set up the trailer to start again with Stella on Monday evening.

Cheers and have a great ride all, the photos are great.

Anyone heard from CW


----------



## Hunter65

I had a note on Facebook from cw this morning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! The weather was gorgeous today and I took the opportunity to try out Isabella's new bitless bridle and saddle pad. She looks good in blue and green doesn't she?

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

She looks awesome! What kind of bitless bridle did you get? I have a barefoot, havent used it in a while but would like to try it again.


----------



## corgi

Hunter, I ride Isabella in a bitless rope halter from Advantage Horsemanship. This is my second one. I also have one in lime green! It has rings to attach reins. Snce she is a retired polo pony, she had learned to take the bit in her mouth and run with it. This bitless halter is so much more effective. I trail ride, barrel race, everything in it. Here is the website:

Advantage Horsemanship


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

I yet again had a big long post typed up, and poof! It disappeared and now I can't remember everything I said. Makes me so mad!

It's cccccold out! At least its not raining, but wow has the weather turned cold. 

Stan - I don't even know what to say, except good luck. You've really dug yourself into a deep hole this time. Hope she who must takes pity on your soul and shows you some mercy...

Corgi - Izzy looks great! She reminds me so much of Grace...I miss that mare.

Susan - I'm loving your pics, it looks like you are really enjoying your new job, and wow those stables look luxe!

As promised, here's a quick clip of me and Kes in our lesson last week, with her greatly improved canter.

Cantering in the lesson - YouTube


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I yet again had a big long post typed up, and poof! It disappeared and now I can't remember everything I said. Makes me so mad!
> 
> It's cccccold out! At least its not raining, but wow has the weather turned cold.
> 
> Stan - I don't even know what to say, except good luck. You've really dug yourself into a deep hole this time. Hope she who must takes pity on your soul and shows you some mercy...
> 
> Corgi - Izzy looks great! She reminds me so much of Grace...I miss that mare.
> 
> Susan - I'm loving your pics, it looks like you are really enjoying your new job, and wow those stables look luxe!
> 
> As promised, here's a quick clip of me and Kes in our lesson last week, with her greatly improved canter.
> 
> Cantering in the lesson - YouTube


Thanks for the thought WG but on this ocassion I am standing my ground, to the bitter end if required. I know 99% of readers are ladies. I will return to my corner and cover myself in my blanket at the end of this post.:-x

On another note I have, after reading comment on bitless riding I am going to try Stella bitless. What is the worst that can happen she already does as she wants I'm just going to make it easer for her. 
I have an old bridal with a nose band so I will add a movable chin strap to attach the reins to and see how we go. Super glue and fortification in the water should do the trick.:shock:
On a serious note Stella does answer to light rein commands and to voice when she has a mind to. 
The trailer issue is her having me on which she has done before, this time she is being a little more stubborn. Work will sort this out.

As for losing a long post, do it in word then copy and past. Solution put forward by a man.:lol: 

Cheers all and good riding. Visulise me when you are on the trail trying to get Stella into the trailer. Have a little giggle.


----------



## Stan

*Adam and Eve* 

A little girl asked her father, 
"How did the human race start?" 
The father answered, 
"God made Adam and Eve and they had children, and so all mankind was made." 

Two days later the girl asked her mother the same question. The mother answered, 
"Many years ago there were monkeys from which the human race evolved.

The confused girl returned to her father and said, 
"Dad, how is it possible that you told me the human race was created by God, and Mom said they developed from monkeys?" 
The father answered, 
"Well, dear, it is very simple. 

I told you about my side of the family and your mother told you about hers."


Sorry no pun intended
back to the corner.


----------



## Stan

I took the day off work, yesterday I changed water tanks and injested some of the water that had been sitting in the pipes. Not nice, but it has cleaned out the tubes, if you get my drift.:lol: 

Just to show I do work with Stella I saddled her up this afternoon and took her for a walk. Had the crupper on even pulled it up tight:shock: no comment from Stella so that is not an issue. I did not ride her she was a little wound up and not recieving me very well. Don't blaim her, the last lesson left a lasting effect on her and me.

I walked her out for 30 minutes over the back farm. Once she got out of ear shot of kates calling, she settled a little but I still did not ride. I got the impression pay back was not to far away. When we returned and unsaddled I introduced her to the trailer again, but only asked her to take two steps up the ramp and stand then backed her off. Did this a couple of times then took the pressure off and set her free. I will start working on the trailer again in ernest tomorrow. I think it will take a some sweet talking before she settles with me again. ****.


----------



## Nine

Susan C, pretty horses, nice pix. It looks like a wonderful job you have.

Hunter65 - I'm looking forward to your pics.

I rode Teddy into town with 5 other people. It was sooo much fun, and the weather was just gorgeous! Teddy did a super job -even on the road bridge crossing the river and having motor cycles goe past right next to him. I was really proud of him. Yay Teddy Roosavelt! We were both tired, but happy. He has new friends now. And so do I. Lots of people to tag to ride with. I'm going to move Lars to this new barn where there are so many people to ride with.
After Saturday's beautiful weather, Sunday was very brisk and this morning I woke up to a light dusting of snow on the ground. I guess there is no denying winter this year.


----------



## With Grace

Where'd everyone go???


----------



## corgi

I wondered the same thing! I have been so busy and I am hating the time change. I can no longer ride Isabella after work...makes me sad.

I may be buying a new saddle this weekend. My BO had two saddles she was trying out on her arab. Both are Abetta Endurance Flex Trees. The wide one fit her arab and she is buying it. I am going to try the regular size one on Isabella this weekend. If it fts, I will buy that one. I rode in the wide one and fell in love with it. Super comfy and I like that it doesn't have a horn. I really don't have the extra money laying around for the saddle at the moment but if it fits her, I will find a way...maybe an early Christmas present.

Speaking of Christmas and holidays, I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week! I usually put up my Christmas tree the day after Thanksgiving...that means next week. Not ready at all. And I haven't bought a single gift yet. I only get paid once a month so I have to do half of my shopping in November. I better get moving.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all sorry I've been so busy. I hope all is well. I'll Tyler to type more tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Still around CS how is the horse problem going will it get in the trailer or like me have you reached that point.

Tomorrow I give Stella another try and if she loads Ill leave her there for a number of hours. If not well what am i to do. Not much use if she continues to refuse to load and I'm not sure if I want to continue supporting a 1200 pound law mower.

I have a trek at the end of the month so with this behavour she is not flavour of the month. Talking about flavor of the month. I'm still in the corner, cowering.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone!

I am loving all of the photos!  

Hope you all are doing well. I have been busy working too much, as usual. 

Last weekend we had an ice storm that had a blizzard hot on it's heals. This resulted in a thick coating of ice topped with about 8 inches of heavy, wet snow. Winter didn't sneak in the door--it kicked it wide open!

As I saw several photos of some fantastic Arabs on this thread, I felt the need to add something.
This photo is from a few years ago. That's my youngest son. He was my riding partner for a good many years. We had some fun rides in which I'd pack lunch, load the horses, and off we would go.  Sure do miss those days. 
This is Drew, with my appy mare Sweets, and his Arab mare Gypsy.

Gypsy was a kind soul, and the BEST kids horse ever. We rescued her from a dairy farm an hour away. She was a walking skeleton. Starved, de-hydrated, full of lice, and missing some teeth, this mare needed out of that place. I paid the fool that had her and took the horse directly to the vet. Didn't know if she would survive, but the vet said he thought we could save her.
And so...we did. 
Gypsy blessed our lives for 7 wonderful years before we had to put her down due to old age. Vet estimated she was in her mid 30s. 
RIP, Gypsy girl. We miss you, love.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Gypsy with my middle child


----------



## Stan

Just had a thought and yes now and again they do happen even to a mere male.
The trek is about 30 miles from my home I could stay off the main highway using back roads, leaving at daybreak Friday morning and ride her there. Then two days on the trek. I'll lay odds she will be happy to get in the trailer on Sunday afternoon for the ride home.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi everyone. Been so busy lately. Prairie: beautiful mare. I am so loving seeing Hunter every day. I tried to take picts last weekend but they didn't turn out very well. I will try again this weekend although we are supposedly in for a ton of rain.
Not sure if this will work but here is a video of Hunter and his new buddy Chewy.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151235839268080&comment_id=285343994¬if_t=video_comment


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan- I had to do that once when I had a hard-to-load mare. I wanted to go to a local show, but she hated trailers-so I rode her there, we were there all day tied to the trailer & at the end of the day she was OK w/going home in the trailer instead of walking the few miles home. You've done so much for Stella-I really hope she becomes a good riding partner for you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Still around CS how is the horse problem going will it get in the trailer or like me have you reached that point.
> 
> Tomorrow I give Stella another try and if she loads Ill leave her there for a number of hours. If not well what am i to do. Not much use if she continues to refuse to load and I'm not sure if I want to continue supporting a 1200 pound law mower.
> 
> I have a trek at the end of the month so with this behavour she is not flavour of the month. Talking about flavor of the month. I'm still in the corner, cowering.


 Hi Stan Well No actually we had to take time off from Graces Trailer training.. She had a upper respatory infection. she is feeiling better now so we will start again.

I have been Very busy with both businesses so it does not leave much time in the day much less no light.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose What a beauty she was, you were wonderful for rescuing her.


----------



## Nine

Prairie Rose, What a lucky mare she was, that you came along. And how lucky you were that she appreciated you and your family. Nice pics.
Stan, I hope that Stella finally comes around. You've put so much work into her. And as far as She Who Must Be... flowers never hurt. Good luck with both your girls.
I am riding in the Parade of Lights in town the Friday after Thanksgiving. I'm trying to figure out how to put more lights on both Teddy and I. I wonder if I should "sparkle up" his hooves or not. Maybe braid tinsle into his tail and mane.


----------



## Hunter65

Sounds like tons of fun nine! Pictures are a must.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Well, the saddle didn't fit. I figured out that Isabella needs semi-QH bars...not full. Bummed, i loved the saddle . Oh well, wasn't sure how I was going to pay for it anyhow.

Here are some pics from today:

We rode bareback today because it was a little cold and I didn't feel like spending the time saddling up.


----------



## corgi

My ipad only lets me post one pic at a time.

Here we are practicing our "tricks"


----------



## corgi

And finally...my own Virginia "cowboy" ( my husband). And his TWH. Both he and Scuffy were almost asleep. Scuffy is the most laid back horse I have ever met.

Stan, I hope things are better between you and she who must.....I really enjoy riding with my hubby. Maybe the two of you can to for a short little ride together. (Can you ride on your property?)


----------



## Hunter65

Here are a couple of picts from us out on the trails today


----------



## corgi

Nothing better than a view that includes horsey ears!!


----------



## Nine

Hey Corgi, nice pix. Too bad about the saddle. That just leaves you to find the one you really want. I like Isabella's looks. She's quite pretty. It's nice that you and your husband ride together.
Hunter 65, I like your pix as well. I would love to ride that trail. Love riding in trees! I wish I knew how to download pix from my camera and then onto this site. I'll have to work harder at it. The parade is a kick-off for the holiday season in my town.


----------



## Cacowgirl

There's a chance I may have another move in my future....so I was checking out the horse scene there. I found a nice little stable that uses their horses for lessons two days a week & is looking for a lease rider for some of the other days starting around $80 a month to $200...& if willing to work at the stable, part of it can be worked off! That sure sounded good to me, as they had both English & Western horses available.


----------



## Stan

Well i have spent considerable time trying to get Stella to get into the float with no luck. I have come to the conclusion there is no use flogging a dead horse. She is refusing after considerable amout of pressure but still she wont load. She gets to the end of this week and if I still can not get her to change her mind then its a change of horse. I think given her skin issues I have been more than patient with the different behavours but it has to come to an end. So I'm on the hunt for a new horse.


----------



## Blue

Stan, I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles and frustration with Stella. I agree you have been more than patient. Is there nothing else you can try? It's so frustrating! I ended up selling a horse that wouldn't tie. Tried for 2 years and even had 2 different professional trainers try. We could get him to do it, but never trusted him. So, sadly he had to go. But, I'm more than happy with the horses I have now.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry that it has come to this-but sometimes things just don't work out. Since you still work & the horse is supposssed to be for your relaxation & attitude adjustment (Right?) being able to ride is the issue. If she won't load dependably & stay healthy & sound, then another horse may be the best answer. You have bent over backwards to get this mare to be a trail partner, but she has been more of a money pit & problem maker. Do hope you can fine a worthy trail partner & hopefully in a short amount of time. You haven't had much saddle time lately.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Stan sorry Stella is being such a problem. I wish we could all come over and help you. Best of luck finding a new partner!


----------



## Hunter65

Nine said:


> Hey Corgi, nice pix. Too bad about the saddle. That just leaves you to find the one you really want. I like Isabella's looks. She's quite pretty. It's nice that you and your husband ride together.
> Hunter 65, I like your pix as well. I would love to ride that trail. Love riding in trees! I wish I knew how to download pix from my camera and then onto this site. I'll have to work harder at it. The parade is a kick-off for the holiday season in my town.



Thanks I am hoping to get better pictures once it stops raining lol. The trail there are awesome especially at this time of year with all the leaves falling and on the ground.


----------



## Stan

In my last bid to get her to load I am resorting to high dose of magnesium.This is a commercial product made in NZ formulated for such issues. I came across it today while looking for a twich. A device that attaches to the upper lip causing some discomfort for the horse but released when it completes the task in hand.
Stella can be trailered as we have done it in the past. 
With the situation I have now she is calling the shots. I have to become the lead horse again befor I can even think of riding her. I consider her to be dangerous at present. Not because of any mallace but because of the herd instinct. So its a good measure of Magnesium tomorrow and try again to get her into the trailer. She wont know I have slipped her a micky and if she loads I win.

The trek is 10days away so I give her a little longer to accept me again. At present, after last nights workout she is not talking to me. I say it that way as she is turning her head away from me. I saw her do that to the vet after a jab, would not even accept food from her, so she is packing a sad. 

Talking about packing a sad I am thinking of getting back into she who must be obeyed's good books. I am considering getting a Tucker saddle for her but with a twist. Hows this for man thinking. I'm going to order it using her credit card and then pay the bill only after she starts being nice to me. Drip feed on the card of course.  
That should get me some brownie points don't you think. HaHaHaha
I have taking the firing pin out of the .22 and shotgun


----------



## eliduc

*trailer loading*

There is an old saying that there are too many good horses around to waste time on one that isn't. It sounds like Stella has about every bad vice known to horse and from her pics she doesn't appear to be that special. That said I learned how to teach horses to load over 40 years ago and the method has never failed. However, loading and riding in the trailer are two different things. Horses that refuse to load for whatever reason can usually be taught to load. Horses that turn violent once they are in the trailer are another matter. In my opinion that vice is too dangerous to the horse and the owner to try to fix. Here is how I teach loading and it is really pretty simple. First of all, I will not go into a horse trailer with a horse. Being in a confined space with a horse is the most dangerous position one can put themselves in if something unexpected happens. 

Imagine the opening of a horse trailer being like the entrance to a spooky tunnel to a horse. If the horse is already apprehensive and the person is standing in front of the horse then they have become an obstacle in front of or inside the spooky entrance to the tunnel that the horse doesn't want to enter. It is much easier to drive an uneducated horse into a trailer than it is to lead it in. This is the basis of the natural horsemanship methods used by trainers such as Clinton Anderson and Monte Roberts. That said, I tried Clinton's method on one of my horses and it didn't work. Oh, I had the horse loading alright but it didn't stick. A month later I had to retrain the horse. It was probably me and not the method. 

The most common factor with horses that are difficult to load is owner cowardice. The horse and the owner are both apprehensive to begin with. It takes an hour to load the horse prior to leaving for the horse show. As soon as the horse is in the trailer the back door is slammed shut. "Whew! Glad that's over," the owner says as he/she wipes the nervous sweat from their brow, jumps in the truck and takes off without ever taking the time to teach the horse to load. 

Horses learn by repetition. If the trainer has a system for loading the horse and then uses it to load and unload the horse 20 or thirty times in one session then the horse will probably be good for life. The method used is not as important as the repetition and there is always more than one way to accomplish the same thing. 

Here is my system. I can usually teach a horse to load in an hour. Park the trailer next to the barn so the horse can only evade you by running around one side of the trailer or backwards. For the purpose of this discussion we are using a two horse straight load, step up trailer. Take a 30 foot long soft rope and run one end of it through the eye in the manger and back out to the other end of the rope. Put some sweet feed or alfalfa in the manger. Using a bowline knot tie one end of the rope to the halter that is on the horse. (If yo haven't learned to tie a bowline you shouldn't be messing around with horses :grin: ) I use a nylon web halter because I do not want the horse to experience any discomfort on its head during the training. Ok, to review, One end of the rope is attached to the halter. The other goes into the trailer, through the eye and back out to the trainer's hand. 

The horse is led as close as it will walk to the entrance of the trailer while the slack is removed from the rope. As soon as the horse refuses to move forward the trainer moves behind the horse at about a 45 degree angle from the hind quarters, far enough away not to get kicked. The barn is on the other side of the horse and you are loading into the side closest to the barn. At this point the horse will probably run backwards when it feels tension on the rope. Don't try to keep it from backing or you will suffer a rope burn. You can stop the horse with the rope when it is 8 or 10 feet from the trailer. It is a horse's natural instinct to flee away from the object it is afraid of. We remove that fear through repetition. The horse may try to avoid approaching the trailer by going around the side of it (the side you are on) and will have to be repositioned. Little by little the horse is encouraged to move forward by putting pressure on the rope. As it takes a step the pressure is released and then reapplied. The object is to get the head inside the trailer. Every time it puts its head inside give the horse a little slack on the rope and allow it to relax for a moment and then back it six or eight feet and repeat the process until the horse will calmly approach the trailer and put its head inside. The trainer is still at the rear or to the side of the horse. Finally, it may be necessary to tap the horse on the hind quarters with a buggy whip while giving the command to "load up" with some tension on the rope to get it to step up into the trailer with its front feet. Back it out and repeat but don't over do it. Now encourage the horse to step in with its hind feet by tapping its hind quarter with a buggy whip or training stick. The horse will probably back out a few times before it steps in with its hind feet. As soon as it goes in all the way allow it to eat for a minute or two and then back it out of the trailer and immediately repeat the process tapping with the whip if necessary. Repeat this 20 or 30 times until the horse does not resist. Do not attempt to close the rear door until the horse will enter the trailer willingly and stay there until asked to back out. Now you are ready to load the horse without the rope. Put a lead on the halter and remove the rope. It is useful to have an assistant to man (or woman) the whip. Lead the horse in a circle up to the trailer as it approaches the step tell it to "load up" as the assistant taps it's hind quarters with the whip. As the horse enters the trailer throw the lead across its back. Soon the horse will walk right in on voice command without being tapped. The last step is to load the horse solo without anyone behind it. Carry a dressage whip in the off hand, lead in a circle to the trailer, give the command to load up. Reach around your back and tap the horse on the flank with the dressage whip if necessary. If the horse balks have your assistant as a presence behind the horse clucking until it get the idea. It won't be long before the horse is hopping right in. The object is to have the horse load calmly without charging into the trailer and banging into the manger. It should also unload calmly. Overuse of a whip or stick will cause the horse to leap into the trailer. 

While it is true that you are applying a pulling pressure forward on the horse since you are also behind it's center line you are driving it forward from you. Everything you are doing is encouraging the horse to move forward and it is not impeded. A word of caution. Some horses can become violent when you are saying, "My will, not yours," especially spoiled horses. They may kick out, rear, run backwards or to the side. I have had them rear and come down on the top of the trailer with their front feet. I can not remember having any failure. Persistence and confidence have always prevailed but this method is not for the novice. 

One last observation. The greatest joy for me is the bonding that takes place between me and the horse I am training. I have never had a good horse that has not become more affectionate and cooperative as the training progresses. I would not keep a horse that has problems that keep it from bonding and becoming my best friend.


----------



## With Grace

Just stopping by to say hello...

Stan, have you tried the Be Kalm paste? That's what gets Kes's mind settled down about trailering...


----------



## Stan

Eliduc thanks for the information. Stella has loaded in the past this is a new behavour. I know she does not look much, but she has the strength and bone size required for the type of country we ride over. I often refer to her as a tart. Perhaps she heard me. 
I have tried a number of ways to get her loading again even to the point of feed in the trailer which goes against my beliefs. The horse needs to be trained to do as asked when asked and the reward is releaf from pressure and a kind word.

The one thing I had not tried is the rope going through a pully and then back. Pulling pressure and pushing pressure. That I am going to try. I should have thought of that.

There has never been a problem with her scrambling in the trailer but on exit she is in a hurry. I have wondered if she has had a bad experience before I got her.

I have purchased a magnesium based paste to try and calm her as well and also a twich which is a method I am reluctant to try but including it in the tool box.

She has demonstrated the ability to do what I want in the past and it is a **** issue she has regressed.

My opinion of her is she is trying it on with me and it is a battle for who is the boss. The magnesium paste is to off set the spring grass she is eating at present. A 1200 pound suger rush is not pleasent.

In short I still have 9 days left to get her sorted before the trek so when the rain stops I start again using the method you discribed eliduc. If I lose I have lost the horse's respect. There is always the shotgun and a freezer. Cat food for years to come:shock:


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Just stopping by to say hello...
> 
> Stan, have you tried the Be Kalm paste? That's what gets Kes's mind settled down about trailering...


That is in progress now The product I am going to use is called GG Calm and is magnesium based. The one I take is prozac and a rum chaser :lol:


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> That is in progress now The product I am going to use is called GG Calm and is magnesium based. The one I take is prozac and a rum chaser :lol:


Will be interested to hear how it goes....and the calming cocktail for you after is a must. Mine is usually a good bottle of Cab.


----------



## eliduc

Stan, 
Are you graining your mare? Sometimes grain can cause a radical behavior change. What's the purpose of the twitch? When a horse is thrown on the ground it will often go into a catatonic state wherein if a leg is lifted into the air it will stay there. It is similar to the state an antelope goes into when taken down by a lion. It has to do with endorphin release or some such thing. I believe a twitch acts in the same manner to a lessor extent. I am a retired farrier and always had one in my truck but only used it as a last resort. You have to practically lift a leg off the ground with a jack when a horse is twitched and then the horse lays on you. A twitched horse learns nothing from the experience and is merely restrained. The twitch makes the horse unpredictable. The occasional horse will rear and strike viciously at it. The person holding the twitch is in a vulnerable position. More than a few veterinarians have been seriously injured or killed by being struck in the face or head. It's a useful tool but should be used carefully. I wasn't trying to run down your horse. My own horse is a little on the plain side and he has had his problems too. I considered getting rid of him six months ago but he got past it all and has become a good horse. I bought him to replace my driving horse that died last year but I have had to accept that he doesn't have the temperament for it. It's a little disappointing. We recently bought an off track Standardbred to drive. He is a love.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Stan,
> Are you graining your mare? Sometimes grain can cause a radical behavior change. What's the purpose of the twitch? When a horse is thrown on the ground it will often go into a catatonic state wherein if a leg is lifted into the air it will stay there. It is similar to the state an antelope goes into when taken down by a lion. It has to do with endorphin release or some such thing. I believe a twitch acts in the same manner to a lessor extent. I am a retired farrier and always had one in my truck but only used it as a last resort. You have to practically lift a leg off the ground with a jack when a horse is twitched and then the horse lays on you. A twitched horse learns nothing from the experience and is merely restrained. The twitch makes the horse unpredictable. The occasional horse will rear and strike viciously at it. The person holding the twitch is in a vulnerable position. More than a few veterinarians have been seriously injured or killed by being struck in the face or head. It's a useful tool but should be used carefully. I wasn't trying to run down your horse. My own horse is a little on the plain side and he has had his problems too. I considered getting rid of him six months ago but he got past it all and has become a good horse. I bought him to replace my driving horse that died last year but I have had to accept that he doesn't have the temperament for it. It's a little disappointing. We recently bought an off track Standardbred to drive. He is a love.


No grain, but it is spring and the grass is high in sugar. Weeds are also a consideration being, is she ingesting something she should not have. Twitch a method of calming and a last resort to try, so you can see I have reached the end of my tether. Your method of the rope and drive from behind is the next one to try, however, I am feeding magnesium supplement as our land is lacking that trace element. She is also back on micosorb to remove toxins. I've had a recent problem with her skin having an allergec reaction. Over all its been a ------ of a year and now refusing to get in the trailer. Easter this year she came right and could not be faulted. She even got wire tangled around her back legs. No panic, she stood and allowed me to climb around untangling her. 
She was calm had stopped all her spooking, shying, and was exactly what was required for our type of riding even behaving herself amoungst a large number of horses and would get in the trailer. I believe its still there just a matter of getting her back into the trailer. Or the deep freeze, cat food. By the way I am just as stubborn as the horse. My wife can confirm that.
I did not take you comment, as running down my horse, she is a tart and looks a little worse for wear, but any advice on what to try is gratefully recieved. I did a re-read of your comment on the twitch and will give it a miss.-


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy howdy!
Fabulous photos, once again! 

Stan, I wish it were possible for the lot of us to come pay Stella a visit.  Doggone it, some horses are incredibly stubborn. 

As for Stella's looks and build.....I like it. I live in a farm and ranch country, where Quarter Horse's reign. That said, I have an appy, a Spanish mustang, and a Quarter horse, and have owned Arabs as well. 
They each have something to offer with their builds and proportions.

I know when I was getting my mustang started under saddle, the fella helping me train her is of the pure Quarter horse mindset. He said right off the bat he didn't care for the 'stang's build. She is heavy on the fore and light on the rear. I took zero offense to that as...A) he is a ranch cowboy and B), I didn't buy this horse, she was given to me as a rescue/last resort kind of situation.

Thus, I was willing to give her a chance at life and a try.

I have found, with her build, dayum...she is a smooooooth ride! She has rock solid feet that will carry her barefoot through the roughest of terrain with nary even a tiny chip. And as you have seen in my photos, I ride the Badlands. Not for the faint of heart--or feet. 

Guess my point is, unless a horse is a total confirmation nightmare that results in un-soundness or major health issues, I don't worry too much.

That said, I also agree strongly with eliduc. Howdy eliduc!

There are so any good horses out there that would appreciate your ownership and a good home. Please don't risk an injury to yourself or others when you can find a good horse with a better mindset.

My biggest concern with the lovely Miss Stella is respect.
If you intend to keep her, I would go back to the beginning training, just as if she were a new horse. Leave the trailering issue for now and work on groundwork for respect. 

How is she on a lead rope and halter with just leading and basic handling? Is she respectful? If not, oh baby she would be a gettin' IT in a big bad way. 

It is far more difficult to untrain bad habits than to train new ones....but it can be done. 

My horses are not perfect by any means, but the moment they think they are going to be the leader, we have issues that will be dealt with at that very moment in time. 

Some horses are natural born alphas, just like some people are. Which is fine, but when it comes to people, they must know their place, for safety sake.

Yes, I do think you should buy your wife a saddle.  Might want to use your own card though. LOL.


----------



## Prairie Rose

adding to the long-winded above post....

please note that I do not beat my horses. 

I am not above, however, making them 'think' they are going to die if they offer a threatening move towards me. 

Similar to Clinton Anderson methods, mostly. Pressure and release, getting the horse to focus their attention properly, etc.


----------



## Prairie Rose

If I drive you all batty with so many photos, just say so. It won't hurt my feelings. 

This is my mustang, Cascading Windsong, aka, Tango, on her first ever group trail ride several years ago. She was newly started under saddle and pretty green yet.
She started out a little wound, but after a few miles was very relaxed. There was a lot of ruckus around us, and I rode her at the end of the wagon train, in the middle, and in front. 
We were on lunch break here.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Note Tango's build. 
Eliduc, I would love your thoughts on how she is put together.
She was a **** to load at first, but soon figured out it is a good thing to do.
This horse enjoys going places!


----------



## Prairie Rose

When I don't have time to ride much (I work a lot of hours a half hour from home), I like to spend a little time doing goofy stuff with the horses.
We play 'tarp'.


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

I rode my appy through this drive-thru a couple of years ago.


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

some ground work with Buddy


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

that tarp game again!


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## montcowboy

*then im in trouble either way.*



Ian McDonald said:


> I heard it aint the years, it's the miles


im well over fourty. and by miles ..im well over 80. all of a sudden my real age of 56 looks better..thanks...lol...


----------



## montcowboy

im slowly getting some of my horse pictures on my new lap top. and trying to figure out how to get a few of them on here..i noticed that some of you just pop them on like its easy..so..teach me.. im not as fast a learner as a horse..but with the right rewards..i might shock you..lol..thanks for any help i might get


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think Tango looks mighty fine-I'd be proud to ride that horse. To me it's all about function, safety & a good time.


----------



## Critter sitter

I love all the pics pr


----------



## corgi

montcowboy said:


> im slowly getting some of my horse pictures on my new lap top. and trying to figure out how to get a few of them on here..i noticed that some of you just pop them on like its easy..so..teach me.. im not as fast a learner as a horse..but with the right rewards..i might shock you..lol..thanks for any help i might get


I will try to help! Got to the reply button (quick reply won't allow you to attach pics)

Then scroll down to "manage attachments" and then find the picture you want to attach on your computer by "browsing" and then hit attach.

Hope this helps! What part of Montana are you from? Hubby and I spent a week at a cattle ranch in Libby, MT a couple of years ago. Loved it! We are considering retiring somewhere out there...but I don't think I could handle the winters.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi guys, hope everyone is doing well 

*Stan:* I'm so sorry to hear about Stella, she has your number all right, hopefully things get set to rights with her soon, show her you have your big boy panties on!

*Rose:* I love love love all the pictures, please keep them coming! Tango sure is a pretty one 

On to my TERRIBLE week with my crazy mare...Since I got her, she has had heats, not bad, I hardly noticed them, she would be just a bit standoffish and reserved. On Saturday she decided she was going to put her crazy hat on and scare the bejeezus out of everyone that comes into contact with her. She is a VERY sweet mare, the behaviour she displayed was totally abnormal. Screaming, kicking at the wall, bucking in her stall, aggressive towards the girl that was cleaning her stall, backing away from me when I approached her in her stall. She was a nightmare to handle for 4 days. Today, she was back to her old self thank god!!

So I got some pictures of my psycho lol, they are not the greatest as they were taken with my phone, but wow has she changed. I was looking at pics of when I first got her and then looked at her more recent pics, she's filled out, added muscle tone, and just looks fantastic! Love her to bits, even when shes crazy :lol:


----------



## Fahntasia

A little video =) Ill get more this weekend


----------



## montcowboy

thanks so much corgi. im in the northwestern part of montana..own a little place outside of missoula. ill chat more later. trying to get a set of shoes on this filly for tomorrow. still hunting season..i dont hunt to much but i love putting the miles on my young stock this time of the year. again thanks so much.. tomorrow after i eat some turkey ill try to post a few pictures want to say happy thanksgiving to every one on the forum.. ride safe..


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia: Big boy panties. I know there is a number waiting for my picture in tights, leggings,chaps chafs or what ever it is they are called in your country. But in New Zealand men, well real men, don't wear panties. well not so you would know. Big boy Y fronts is the name given to big boys panties. Now that is cleared up or further confused back to Stella. Yes I know she is having me on and she is going to change. as I said earlier she has 8 days befor the trek and she is going. One way or the other.:evil:

After the workout I gave her a couple of days ago she avoided me untill last night she relaxed, and tonight I put hoof oil on while in the paddock. No halter or rope She stood on command but moved off after I had only done one side, she responded when told to halt and I finished the job. No malace from her. Saturday I will be working on trailer loading in the method discribed. Rope to a pully in the trailer and pressure from behind. All day if need be.

The problem I have is she has demonstrated what she can do and I still have confidence in her. So even though she has taken me to an end point I still trust her. So with us being a little ahead in time from those on the northern part of this ball we all live on. While you are sleeping on friday night it will be Saturday and Stella and I will be working and riding. No frills just Y fronts.:shock:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cacowgirl, 
I totally agree. 

Thank you Critter Sitter


----------



## Prairie Rose

Corgi, good explanation!

Fahntasia, thank you!
Sapphira is so lovely! I like how in the video you can see her 'thinking' things through.

Mont, I am not too far from you. One state over in North Dakota land.

Stan, hoping to see a good update on Miss Stella.


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi-many years ago I had thought about Montana living-but those winter temps really scared me off. I researched AZ before moving here-made a number of visits, but winters are COLD & summers are HOT. The day-to-day living in a different climate can really be quite an adjustment.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-you stated you were going to use a pulley system to work on Stella's loading. Something I used for stubborn loaders was a long-30' soft rope that went through the halter ring, crossed over the withers & looped around the butt & used a bar in the trailer as a pivot point-then I could release or put pressure on as the horse responded-there was a lot of control & the X on the wither helped to keep the horse from rearing. Does this make any sense to you? Kind of a grown up version of how I taught a foal to walk on a lead. Hoping this might help.


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl said:


> corgi-many years ago I had thought about Montana living-but those winter temps really scared me off. I researched AZ before moving here-made a number of visits, but winters are COLD & summers are HOT. The day-to-day living in a different climate can really be quite an adjustment.


My hubby and I have visited two ranches for vacation...the one in Montana that I mentioned previously and one in AZ.

We spent a week at the White Stallion Ranch in Tucson. I love Arizona. My parents lived in Tombstone while Dad was in the Army in the 50's. Arizona is also in the running for our retirement....probably the Tucson area. 

Maybe we'll do southern AZ for winters and northern MT for summers!


----------



## montcowboy

well when you get to northern montana let me know.i got a few mountain top rides you and your husband might like. was on top of one yesterday in about three feet of snow with a quarter horse 8 year old im finishing up peeking into idaho wondering where all the elk were. its hunting season here for two more days. figured to do two things at once. actually three.see some high mountain country with all the fresh snow. work the mare out. and if something really big with horns was to step out i might have had some steak for the bbq. heading out again tomorrow morning 5amish and will let you know how it goes. taking camera so maybe they will turn out..lol. pictures arent my strong suit.. hope you all had a happy thanksgiving. ride safe..


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi-that sounds like a plan-each state has such a different climate & we have the weather (in the US) to suit what almost anyone could want-if the money to follow the climate is avaliable.


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl said:


> corgi-that sounds like a plan-each state has such a different climate & we have the weather (in the US) to suit what almost anyone could want-if the money to follow the climate is avaliable.



Oh yeah...money. Forgot about that part! LOL

Better start buying some lottery tickets.


----------



## montcowboy

money???whats that...i think we all gave up on money once we decided on horses...lol


----------



## montcowboy

every one must be out riding today? kinda quiet here..i got up 5 am..then wimped out. sad but true. after putting about 80 miles in five days on the brown eight year old. pushing through three feet of snow yesterday. not sure if she needed the time off.but i know i did..lol.. seems i just cant do what i use too..oh well.. hope some one shows up and gives me something to think about on here. got all my fire wood chopped for the day and night. and now.. just hanging. ride safe


----------



## Hunter65

well I wish I was riding today. Got the barn and ended up stripping Hunters stall. I am pooped. Tomorrow we ride! Its beautiful and sunny here for a change.


----------



## corgi

No riding for me today but I did ride Friday evening. Isabella is not yet comfortable enough to go out on the trail alone so we stayed in the arena. She was so compliant and did everything I asked without an argument but I could tell she was bored out of her mind so we didn't ride very long. The BO's were replacing an electrical line to one of the water trough's so I let Isabella graze a while while I kept the horses in the field where they were working occupied. It was the field with all the young geldings and they are so much fun. Like big puppy dogs most of the time. I put a pumpkin in their field and laughed so hard watching them try to figure out what it was. When they finally broke it open, a few took some bites but they all looked disappointed. With all the seeds they threw everywhere we will probably have a field full of pumpkins next Fall.

Hubby is back from his hunting trip so we will be riding tomorrow. We'll do some trails. I bought new stirrups today and am looking forward to trying them out. I really want an endurance saddle but am having trouble finding one that fits her so I just bought endurance stirrups for my current one. Maybe I can piece together an endurance saddle!


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> No riding for me today but I did ride Friday evening. Isabella is not yet comfortable enough to go out on the trail alone so we stayed in the arena. She was so compliant and did everything I asked without an argument but I could tell she was bored out of her mind so we didn't ride very long. The BO's were replacing an electrical line to one of the water trough's so I let Isabella graze a while while I kept the horses in the field where they were working occupied. It was the field with all the young geldings and they are so much fun. Like big puppy dogs most of the time. I put a pumpkin in their field and laughed so hard watching them try to figure out what it was. When they finally broke it open, a few took some bites but they all looked disappointed. With all the seeds they threw everywhere we will probably have a field full of pumpkins next Fall.
> 
> Hubby is back from his hunting trip so we will be riding tomorrow. We'll do some trails. I bought new stirrups today and am looking forward to trying them out. I really want an endurance saddle but am having trouble finding one that fits her so I just bought endurance stirrups for my current one. Maybe I can piece together an endurance saddle!


Get an endurance aussie saddle. I got one a few year ago and love it!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

No riding for me, went off to family for the holiday...miss my horse! Have my Monday lesson, sooo looking forward to it. Rode last Wednesday, and she was very bossy, but eventually came around to my way of thinking. We are starting to plan for show season, and which shows we'll go to...

Fahntasia - that mare just gets prettier, love to see pics of her! Its cute how you call her sassy...

corgi - the pumpkin idea for the horses sounds fun...Kes isnt interested in toys much, I wonder what she'd think of a pumpkin besides snort at it.

Stan - any luck on the trailer training?

montana - would love to see some pics of your excursions!!!

Where's CW at????


----------



## bmahosky13

hi everyone, I'm Becky .. 40 yrs old and started riding again after 18 yrs .. have 2 horses and a 41 yr old pony that keeps going like the energizer bunny .. looking forward to doing some shows next year .. trainer wants me to start cantering which I'm terrified .. brings back bad memories of coming off of a shetland pony when I was young .. dislocated a shoulder .. =)


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy,

Mont, I sure wish I had been riding. A bit chilly out, but Carharts are my friend.

Instead, sigh, I was working. I work retail management. Got home at 11 last night after closing the store, then back at 7:30 this morning to open it. Just got home a little while ago. Tis the season. 

Corgi, hope the stirrups are comfy!

With Grace, hope your lesson goes well on Monday!

Hi Becky. Wow, 41 yr old pony! Cool! I had an Arab mare that we put down in her mid 30s, and I thought that was a decent age!

Everyone, enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## EmmJayCee

Hey there everyone! I've been out of pocket for a while (went back to working a public job after almost 13 years at home) so I'm learning how to juggle all over again.  My oldest just turned 16 and this morning I found 2 gray hairs....I wonder if there's a correlation to him driving.....? 

Horses are doing great and are furring out beautifully (I'm so proud of them, lol) and we're all gearing up for the Christmas season. Hope you are all well, and the horseys too!!


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> money???whats that...i think we all gave up on money once we decided on horses...lol


I used to own a nice boat, had it tied up on a marina. I provided fuel and water for the engine. I sat in the saddle, arm chair type, very much like a tucker saddle, and coaxed the 350 horses under the floor into life. Would amble out from the marina at walking pace into the Hauraki Gulf and then fed the fuel to the horses and into a trot we would go. Moving up a gear with a little more fuel, into a canter then give them a boost of fuel and at a rocketing gallop we would go. All 350 horses singing and giving there all to push the 3 ton of boat up to crusing speed. We would go away for the weekend and have a ball. No extra feed needed for the horses, no supplements, and no mare's in a bad mood.

Then I brought a horse. One that requires grass, hay and supplements. A special carrage for it to get around in. That is if you could get the horse to enter the special carrage not to mention a vehicle big enough to tow the carrage. And away we would go of to a nice place to ride but wait there is more. The wife also had a horse, twice the fun. No way. Twice the problem, I dont remember my boat ever getting herd bound with the other boats in the marina. I could have a tipple and not fall out of the saddle and the most important aspect of the boat over a horse. The boat did not think for its self.

Back to the cost of ownership ballanced against the pleasure of ownership. They say owning a boat is likened to throwing money into a hole in the ocean.

Owning a horse is likend to walking past a paddock and throwing money into it. 

I have owned both, and still have a horse, a wife and her horse. The boat was more fun for the dollar spent. And it never argued with me. It never refused to get into the trailer either. I miss my boat:lol:


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> No riding for me, went off to family for the holiday...miss my horse! Have my Monday lesson, sooo looking forward to it. Rode last Wednesday, and she was very bossy, but eventually came around to my way of thinking. We are starting to plan for show season, and which shows we'll go to...
> 
> Fahntasia - that mare just gets prettier, love to see pics of her! Its cute how you call her sassy...
> 
> corgi - the pumpkin idea for the horses sounds fun...Kes isnt interested in toys much, I wonder what she'd think of a pumpkin besides snort at it.
> 
> Stan - any luck on the trailer training?
> 
> I spent saturday trying to get her to load. tried using a rope into the float from her and out again so I could driver her from behind she reacted badly to that so the answer in short is she still wont load and seems to have regressed back to behaviours of a couple of years ago.
> 
> The trek is next week and I do not think I will be riding, That makes the second if missed. Stella has become a hole in a paddock I keep throwing money into So, today, Sunday, I went horse hunting. He is 6 years old needs miles put on and got into the the trailer when asked. Not herd bound, no dirt demonstrated, can spin on a dime, and seems to be very calm. I have included two pictures. My decission is, do I give up on Stella, and, how do i get around she who must be obeyed and justify spending money on another horse when I recently sent her an IOU for her birthday. I will be picking the horse up next week I have not broken the news to her indoors. Looks like I will have two horses for a while so any one heading in this direction for the summer I may have a spare horse.
> He is three quarters, quarter horse, with a little TB thrown in. A dramatic change for me as I like the station bread horses.
> 130 horses will set out on Saturday and I miss out.


----------



## montcowboy

*welcome becky*

when i was young i always wanted a shetland. there so close to the ground from the type of horses my father always had me falling off of..lol.. hope you enjoy the forum. and i must say this is the best part of it. ride safe


----------



## Hunter65

He is very nice Stan! Hope you enjoy him for a long time.

LOVE your boat story!


----------



## montcowboy

sadly i still have a boat. not the fancy kinda stan had.but a old jet boat that goes up rivers. lets see..havent had it in the water in.two years>? something like that. but great story stan. there have been days i thought i should have taken the boat out. shoeing horses isnt as easy or as fun as it use to be. maybe im just getting old...lol.. ride safe everyone


----------



## Cacowgirl

The gelding looks nice Stan. But if Stella won't load, how can she be sold? Or just force her in somehow & be glad to see the last of her? I've had a couple of horses that didn't load well, (I had a straight load 2-horse) easily load into a slant load & drive off ok, so sometimes it's the trailer. I now have a large (3+) slant load & no further troubles. But you already have a slant-load, right? And she doesn't like it? Sometmes there are no easy answers.


----------



## montcowboy

*pictures maybe of summer trip.*

trying to post a picture or two..still thinking its over my head. but im putting on my hat..see if that helps..


----------



## montcowboy

havent figured out how to post them here. but actually got some on my profile. yay.. and one quick question. i just noticed that this is for mature people fourty or older... well..what if im not that mature>??? will you kick me out of here? hope not. kinda like it .llol..ride safe every one


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have members on this thread younger than forty, but we try to have less drama here & celebrate the joy of having the horse in our life. The teens have a thread, & the twenty-somethings, then it jumps to the forty+, so there are gaps. You seem to fit in just fine.


----------



## montcowboy

thats one of the things i enjoy so much about horses. they dont do drama or lie or have bad motives. even a problem horses are honest about it. the generally have a problem.and if you figure that problem out. learn how to work it out of them. the problem tends to leave. when i see.or feel a young horse actually do what im going for with them.. the correct flexed pole.leg aid. load up on the haunches for a over the hock turn. or fallow the rope when training a rope horse.or even something simple like actually tucking and going down a very steep mountain side with unsure footing and its the first time for them. i get that deep down happy and fuzzy feeling that i havent found doing anything else in my life. even if its short lived. my horses tend to start doing it correctly once out of ten times..then we go up from there. this last horse im finishing up has been such a joy for me. she has reminded me why i do what i do. why i always had horses in my life even when they ate much better then i did. i cant see a day that i would look out my front window and see all the eyes and ears looking back at me telling me its time for there morning grain and hay. i have put the highest quality gas i could in my jet boat but have yet to see it nicker at me. or pace the fence line till i got out there with its grain. so. in the end of my stupid rambling..guess its almost the end of my horse season here and im relecting back on a great spring and summer of corrals full of all good horses and some truely amazing rides in northern montana. hope everyone gets to have a horse in there life to see what amazing creatures they really are. imagine 45ish years of riding.training and working off the back of a horse. in the end..it really is a love story..ride safe everyone..


----------



## Hunter65

montcowboy said:


> trying to post a picture or two..still thinking its over my head. but im putting on my hat..see if that helps..


Click go advanced at bottom of page instead of quick reply. Click on the paper clip graphic, browse til you find photo, click upload. Do this for each photo - wait until they are loaded. close window go back to paper clip and click insert (I think). Hope this works.

Had a good ride today. Hunter and I ventured out by ourselves. He is a little shy on his own and was afraid of the big scary concrete block but we got past it. I had to get off and lead him but that was OK. I had to use the big scary block to get back on him so I hope we are over that. 
I haven't talked to CW in a while. I invited her to new barn but so far she hasn't come.


----------



## With Grace

Stan and Montana, you both have me rolling my eyes...men and boats...

I'm reminded quite frequently that my board and training costs each month are larger than covered moorage, that there's no way I get the same exhilaration out of one horse power as a 40 foot 350 hp twin diesel, and that pulling a 3h trailer does not give one the same sense of pride as pulling a boat trailer. To this I say "but a boat does not love you back" Unfortunately I don't think that matters much.


----------



## montcowboy

*one more try*

see if this work. just seeing if i can post a picture after stans help.


----------



## montcowboy

thanks so much hunter..i actually got one up..didnt even have to put my hat on for it. didnt know you were a computer tech.but im glad of it..ride safe every one


----------



## Hunter65

No prob, nice horse!


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome to all the new folks! 



With Grace said:


> Stan and Montana, you both have me rolling my eyes...men and boats...
> 
> I'm reminded quite frequently that my board and training costs each month are larger than covered moorage, that there's no way I get the same exhilaration out of one horse power as a 40 foot 350 hp twin diesel, and that pulling a 3h trailer does not give one the same sense of pride as pulling a boat trailer. To this I say "but a boat does not love you back" Unfortunately I don't think that matters much.


*Grace:* I know exactly what you mean.....hubby has a Ducati (motorcycle) and does not for the life of him understand my fascination with everything horse lol! Sassy suits her well, she get's a "tude" going when she's had enough lol. Good luck on tomorrows lesson 

*Hunter:* It looks like you had an awesome day with your boy, I can't wait until my girl settles down enough to be able to do all those things.

*Token:* He looks like a good horse, but as CCG said how you going to get stella on a trailer? I hope "she who may" wont tear you a new one, especially since that IOU....:wink:

My girl has found her inner demon....She decided today to buck 4 times in a row...I silently said a prayer, asked myself WTF am I doing at 40 on a 3 1/2 yr old horse and rode her until she gave in lol. Apparently she decided that she did NOT like it when the other horse left the arena and threw a tantrum. Going to try a calming supplement tomorrow called chill, it's by alpha omega, see if that takes the edge off for a few rides so she stops freaking out over everything, and starts responding again like she used to.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> The gelding looks nice Stan. But if Stella won't load, how can she be sold? Or just force her in somehow & be glad to see the last of her? I've had a couple of horses that didn't load well, (I had a straight load 2-horse) easily load into a slant load & drive off ok, so sometimes it's the trailer. I now have a large (3+) slant load & no further troubles. But you already have a slant-load, right? And she doesn't like it? Sometmes there are no easy answers.


I have hired a Perelli trainer to come around and have a go. Even if she sorts the issue Stella is up for sale One of the problems I face is keeping her in work But regladless, off she goes.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Stan and Montana, you both have me rolling my eyes...men and boats...
> 
> I'm reminded quite frequently that my board and training costs each month are larger than covered moorage, that there's no way I get the same exhilaration out of one horse power as a 40 foot 350 hp twin diesel, and that pulling a 3h trailer does not give one the same sense of pride as pulling a boat trailer. To this I say "but a boat does not love you back" Unfortunately I don't think that matters much.


 
You mention your board and training costs:shock: each month are greater than the covered moorage. I take my hat off to your husband continuing to pay for your feed, considering you still require training.:lol: Some Men never give up.

The issue of the IOU. she who must has brought herself a new watch. She told me how much she, I repeat she payed for it. I did not flinch. I did not react. I have however approached the bank for a little more overdraft, well with the cost of a new horse what else can I do. Should have kept the boat.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hunter-like the pic from your ride. My Joey hates when large rocks are moved from one place to another by the property owners we travel by. He gives them the evil eye as if to say, "That wasn't there last time..."
Stan-Good luck with your new horse. He looks awesome.
Cowboy-Nice horse. Like his colour.


----------



## montcowboy

*fall ride with daughters*

when you start young horses in training. you have in the back of your mind taking rides like this with your daughters. or family. and honestly.even by ourselves as we all know on here. we get in touch with a peace of ourselves that only horses can provide. left to right sooner. gypse. bakka. ride safe everyone.


----------



## corgi

Yay Montana! You posted a pic!

Beautiful picture!


----------



## montcowboy

see.you can teach old dogs new tricks..lol. if your interested corgi i actually got some albums going on my profile. let me know if you like them. ride safe everyone.


----------



## pony gal

I'm not new to the forum, but don't get on much. Can anyone tell me what to do when the carrot locator comes on?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Follow it to the mentioned thread. Then click on the carrot if it's still there-one of the easiest ways to gather carrots.


----------



## montcowboy

and why should we want carrots?? never understood that either...?


----------



## montcowboy

*hauling to the last ride in this area*

my last trip to this part of the country that i love working young horses. by the time i got up to the top peeking into idaho the snow was just below the breast collar. only one scare on the trip. but horse made it through with out a scratch. yay... ride safe everyone


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's just a game. Doesn't really mean anything. My hats off to you folks up in the snowy North. I get a little here, but not too often & it doesn't seem to stick for too long. Hope I didn't jinx myself now-LOL!


----------



## montcowboy

ill send you a few truck loads if you want cacowgirl?? just let me know. we tend to get enough here that i can spare 10 to 15 truck loads for ya..lol. i do at times enjoy riding in really deep powerdery snow. tends to get to cold but when its powerdery. and the horse is plowing through it. it makes this sound that you never forget. kinda cool.. ride safe everyone.


----------



## Cacowgirl

No, not a fan of the cold. It's 74 degrees in the house right now & I have thermals & sweats on. About 30 years ago, I did look at some property around Missoula, but despite the beauty of the area I knew the winters would be too much for me. Arizona is enough of a challenge-the summers are HOT & the winters are COLD-to me.


----------



## montcowboy

ive ridden when its 20 below.and i must say i really didnt like it to much..just one of those things that just had to happen. driving some cows in closer to the barn cause the storm was going to be a bad one.not only 20 below plus..but was going to warm up a tiny bit and snow five plus feet.figured i better get the ******s closer to home. think i have long johns on from november till the end of march.unless im setting by my fire sipping a hot cup of java. its about 24 above right now here and thinking i need to go doctor one of my horses up. and might end up putting some shoes on the front end of another. hate having shoes on in the winter but he has such soft white hooves that they break really easy. and this fall has been so rainy and muddy its been rough on all the horses hooves. now that cold weather is finally here. im worried he is going to screw up his fronts. one of my favorite horses but his hooves are such a pain. seems i shoe him four times to every other horses once..lol.. anyways. hate to leave my fire.but. its just going to get colder..wish i could move south for the winter and north for the summer..would be great.. anyways.ride safe everyone.


----------



## Stan

Now I have a problem
The young lady who was trained by Pat Parelli arrived and started working with Stella. One hour, I'll repeat. One hour and Stella was in the trailer several times and when she backed out it was so calm. Then of course I had to have a little training as well.

Stella is now getting in the trailer, and out with no effort. And of course the heart strings began to twang a little.

I pick up the new horse on Saturday. Question is, do I still sell her.

I take my hat of to this young lady She knows her stuff. I'm a Parelli fan now.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, Stan that is great news. I can see your upcoming problem though-sell Stella & be done w/her problems, work w/the new horse & maybe a new set of problems, or what? I can only imagine what's going through your mind right now. Stella is gaited, right? The new gelding isn't? Is the wife's horse gaited? How did your saddle fit the gelding? Does the gelding's owner have other interested buyers'? Lots to think about!


----------



## jaydee

Stan said:


> Now I have a problem
> The young lady who was trained by Pat Parelli arrived and started working with Stella. One hour, I'll repeat. One hour and Stella was in the trailer several times and when she backed out it was so calm. Then of course I had to have a little training as well.
> 
> Stella is now getting in the trailer, and out with no effort. And of course the heart strings began to twang a little.
> 
> I pick up the new horse on Saturday. Question is, do I still sell her.
> 
> I take my hat of to this young lady She knows her stuff. I'm a Parelli fan now.


 I would never knock anything that works but the real issue here isnr in any training technique but that Stella recognised the woman as a leader which is something you can achieve yourself. Stella sees you as someone she can twist around her little hoof and if you dont assert yourself with the new horse then that will soon realise it can treat you in the same way that Stella has
Why not keep both horses for a while until you see how things go with the new one and then decide?


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow, Stan that is great news. I can see your upcoming problem though-sell Stella & be done w/her problems, work w/the new horse & maybe a new set of problems, or what? I can only imagine what's going through your mind right now. Stella is gaited, right? The new gelding isn't? Is the wife's horse gaited? How did your saddle fit the gelding? Does the gelding's owner have other interested buyers'? Lots to think about!


No neither of our horses are gaited and the saddle fits the gelding, only adjustment is the girth. Stella is consideraby larger in that area. I am most likely the only interested buyer at this time. The young horse does not have the experience of treking with a large number of horses or crossing rivers and creeks. But because it is located in far Northland the buyers are few and far between.

I think if I take the horse which I had mostly made up my mind, I could put a few miles on it giving it experence then decide.

I now pick it up Friday evening and will have it at the trek for the two days evaluating it. Not riding out with the bunch, but 130 horses are registered and paid to ride out on the first day so I get to see how it reacts in large numbers of horses. This particular trek has rivers and streems to cross and is in very ruggard country but ill get to see if it performs when stopped from following the main bunch, or it gets spooky when crouded.

When working with Stella over the past month she has been playing up I tried a number of suggestions and different methods and think that she had me beat, but by getting a new face to deal with her, took her down a peg or two which allowed me to step back into the leader roll again. She is always going to be challanging for that position, she is a dominant mare.

It looks like I will own two horses for a while, but deep down I think Stella responds better to females. :shock:

Riding another horse for a while will sort out how much of the problem I have been, as it may show up as a behavour in the new horse. So some learning for me as well. The other thing is, I won't have her around breaking fences or opening the wire gates to get into the better feed paddocks. A behavour she has, now she knows how to open Taranaki gates. 

Cheers all
I'll be thinking of you all in the snow and cold, while I enjoy the sunshine. But as a foot note, please use wood as the fuel to keep warm. The use of heating oil puts the price of diesel up here in NZ and that impacts on my riding. Thanks in advance for that consideration.:lol:


----------



## maisie

Stan - are you sure that having two strong-minded females to deal with simultaneously isn't messing with you? Perhaps your frustration with the overall situation was being communicated to Stella somehow and that's why she balked at the trailer. She seems like the kind of mare that wouldn't deal well with anger and impatience even if it's suppressed. They can be awfully sensitive.

My horse education is coming along; made some breakthroughs on canter transitions and am now riding a nice OTTB for my weekend lessons. He needs work on bending and suppleness and so we learn together.

I keep resisting the urge to rescue some unfortunate equine and upend the learning experience. :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you again 
I need some advice I have a Black Horn Condura 283 
I need to condition it what product can I use on the leather part 

We are fine but finances are tight now so I can't ride


----------



## montcowboy

con grads stan. my rule of thumb is i try to stay under my hauling capabilities . like if i have a two horse trailer i try for only one horse. never works..you always end up with one more horse then your trying for.at least thats how it works for me.. if you have a four horse trailer..guess what..be in the same place im in. end up with five head..lol. never fails. so yes. im fighting getting a bigger trailer. it never works out..lol.. im a fan of any training that works. so ride safe every one.


----------



## Country Woman

montcowboy said:


> see if this work. just seeing if i can post a picture after stans help.


Welcome Montana cowboy 
nice horse


----------



## montcowboy

thanks country. i did manage to get a few more up on my profile if you want..hope to talk with you some time..ride safe everyone.


----------



## Country Woman

I saw them and i love your horses Montana 
how many horses do you have? 
I don't have a horse at the moment


----------



## montcowboy

come on over.ill give you a few for the winter..lol..im down to five for the winter. kinda cool. springs i end up with more around here with training and a few to work out. some of my old horse sales bring them back for there free tune up and go riding with me so i can help them too if they think they need it.as i said in my profile its the first time that im in a place where im not looking to sell anything in the coral at this moment..yay. every horse out there i have a plan for. lol. had a great fall riding season.lots of mountain tops. lots of valleys i use to average about twenty three steady horses.every one for sale at anytime. but im slowing way down.dont have the acerage any more for that many. or the energy..lol. i was leaning towards paints.all paints..im vain that way.but i picked up a little bay quarter horse filly that i feel in love with..she is pretty.but i feel for her in working her out..getting some really bad and dangerous habits out of her. and underneith it all..what a amazing horse..they are getting there winter hair on but i will get a picture of her..see what you think.. she is fun to ride. totally made my fall riding into something of a romance..lol..talk soon..ride safe..Scott


----------



## Country Woman

Ha hi Thanks for the offer I don;t have the room 
but if I had I would have a couple of horses and dogs as well 

there is a show jumping arena close to us so I go and watch in the summer


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to see back here & posting again CW!


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks C G


----------



## Stan

Good the hear from you again CW. 
It's Friday morning 6-45am and the rain has stopped. Cats and dogs have been falling over the past two days which is going to have an effect on the trek. In the Tutamoe hills where the trek will take place, the streams and river will have risen which will make interesting riding. We will be arriving a day early I have to drop she who must be obeyed and her horse off, pitch the tent and then head to the far north and pick up the new horse, Bugs. Its going to be a long day I won't get back until around 8 or 9 tonight but at least i'll be there for the start of the trek 130 horses and me. My aim is to saddle up but hold the horse on the out skirts of the bunch and see how he handles the croud then, ride him in the oppersite direction and see what happens. He either listens to me or he dosen't.

I am having second thought about Stella the way she looked at me when she got into the trailer its was not a look of defiance. 

When I left for work yesterday morning she was at the fence calling, she stood just looking at me, head alert, ears forward, just looking, She looked young and questioning. I'm not sure I have what it takes to move her on. Don't you just hate thoes feelings.

Time to clean the truck, pack up, wake up the boss, I'll give her a coffee in bed, load Kate and be on our way. Ill post photos next week

Cheers all.

As always the spelling mistakes belong to me, please don't copy them.


----------



## montcowboy

hope you enjoy your ride stan. will be kinda exciting to hear about bugs. and how they do together. keep us posted..thanks..ride safe everyone


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan always nice to read your stories 
its been raining here too 
You could always give Stella to me Stan lol


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone else


----------



## pony gal

Hay ya all, I enjoy reading all your news in the posts, but this CARROT thing gets me. How do you steal carrots? 
Sorry to be an ORANGE pain in the butt!! But I want your carrots, mine keep disappearing


----------



## corgi

I have given up on the carrots. Eeryone keeps stealing mine. I was able to get up to 10 at one point and then they were taken away..one by one.

You steal carrots when a message comes up on the top of your screen that says a member left their carrots unguarded and you have a chance to steal. You hit the button and sometimes you are successful and sometimes not.


----------



## pony gal

corgi said:


> I have given up on the carrots. Eeryone keeps stealing mine. I was able to get up to 10 at one point and then they were taken away..one by one.
> 
> You steal carrots when a message comes up on the top of your screen that says a member left their carrots unguarded and you have a chance to steal. You hit the button and sometimes you are successful and sometimes not.


 
Thanks Corgi, that's what I was trying to do and it didn't work. Thought I must have to do something else. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Also, sometimes a few show on the page, w/a basket near the top bar-you click on the carrot & drag it into the basket. Or you may see a carot locator on the top & it tells you where a carrot is located, you chase it down, click on it, & you've captured the carrot. For me it was very slow getting the first 60 carrots, then it just got to be a lot more real fast. Then there's the carrot bandit & the message is really loud-I keep my volume turned down-LOL.


----------



## eliduc

Beautiful, stout horse. I thought she might be a Morgan before I read your posts. And what a nice job you have done with her. Really. Riding her through a shopping center!


----------



## pony gal

Cacowgirl said:


> Also, sometimes a few show on the page, w/a basket near the top bar-you click on the carrot & drag it into the basket. Or you may see a carot locator on the top & it tells you where a carrot is located, you chase it down, click on it, & you've captured the carrot. For me it was very slow getting the first 60 carrots, then it just got to be a lot more real fast. Then there's the carrot bandit & the message is really loud-I keep my volume turned down-LOL.


Thanks Cacowgirl, Sometimes the carrot locator is blank, how do you get it to tell you where the carrots are. I've only seen the locator a few times: once it said "Expired" once "Draft or Draft Horse" and the last time it was blank.


----------



## eliduc

Stan. Here in the states real men don't wear panties either. We wear chaps. Only chaps. Do you get the picture? So your mare gets irrational once a month. Isn't that normal for a female? So much for the gender comments. Maybe that bio stuff you have been giving her had a reverse reaction. Just kidding. I don't want to paranoid you out more than you already are. 

People tend to make a bigger deal out of trailer loading than it really is. Ever so often I have run across a horse that was a real problem and I have a couple of stories to share in another post. What I wanted to say is that my system has always worked for me. The two main things are having confidence in what you are doing and being persistent. You might consider taking her to a professional trainer. It might only be a two hour training session to get her loading where you can carry on. 

This story I will tell you. I lost my driving and riding horse that we raised from a foal to a sudden illness last year. I had three years of training into him. He was a QTR/Fjord cross and a beautiful horse. I replaced him with a five year old unbroke Qtr horse. The horse had some ground work and seemed to be very tractable. I hadn't had the horse home very long when one day I was leading him and he spook exploded and ran over the top of me nearly knocking me down. This isn't normal horse behavior. Almost any horse will try to avoid stepping on you and their natural tendency is to move away from you. This happened two or three more times. The last time the horse did knock me down and stomped on my ankle and instep with a hind foot as he bolted. My foot swelled and turned blue. I couldn't wear a shoe for two or three weeks and I felt the effects of it for months. I didn't know whether the horse was doing it on purpose or not and I considered having him put down. The other side of his personality is that he is a big affectionate puppy dog normally. Spring finally got here and I started working him on the ground every day for a period of two months or so. He would do any thing on the ground that I asked him to do. The first time a person gets on an unbroke horse often the main problem is getting the horse to move. When I mounted Trampus the first time he walked right off. It wasn't any time at all and he was trotting around my braking pen and reining a little. I've taken it real slow with the horse. I have been riding him for five months now and he has not done one dirty thing and he hasn't bolted on the ground. The bottom line, he was just a green five year old that had never been worked with and he needed to be taught some manners. 

I have broke quite a few horses to ride and have trained professionally. I had a pulmonary embolism in 2003. A year later a horse I was shoeing kicked me and put me in the hospital for a month. I had a hematoma in my lung that ruptured and I almost drowned in my own fluids. 

I take a blood thinning medication now and I have to be careful. I didn't ride again for a period of three years and retired from horsehoeing after the accident. When I did start to ride it took awhile to get my confidence back. There wasn't a thing wrong  with Trampus. He was just green plus he is a little high powered. He's turned out to be a really good horse. I have been messing around with horses for over forty five years. I have to admit that I was suffering from a lack of self confidence after the accident mixed in with a little fear after Tranpus ran over me. I will be 72 in February. I never thought I would be breaking another horse at my age but a horse is such a personal possession that I don't like riding a horse another person has trained. The whole object is to make the horse into what you want it to be. A lot of times when there is a problem with a horse we just need to back track and do some good basic training in order to mold the horse's mind into more of what we want it to be.

We recently bought an off track Standardbred for a driving horse. He drives nicely and rides but didn't know how to stop, back or trot. But that's another story. I will have to put up some pictures. I will say, I would recommend a Standardbred for just about anyone.


----------



## eliduc

Stan. Here in the states real men don't wear panties either. We wear chaps. Only chaps. Do you get the picture? So your mare gets irrational once a month. Isn't that normal for a female? So much for the gender comments. Maybe that bio stuff you have been giving her had a reverse reaction. Just kidding. I don't want to paranoid you out more than you already are. 

People tend to make a bigger deal out of trailer loading than it really is. Ever so often I have run across a horse that was a real problem and I have a couple of stories to share in another post. What I wanted to say is that my system has always worked for me. The two main things are having confidence in what you are doing and being persistent. You might consider taking her to a professional trainer. It might only be a two hour training session to get her loading where you can carry on. 

This story I will tell you. I lost my driving and riding horse that we raised from a foal to a sudden illness last year. I had three years of training into him. He was a QTR/Fjord cross and a beautiful horse. I replaced him with a five year old unbroke Qtr horse. The horse had some ground work and seemed to be very tractable. I hadn't had the horse home very long when one day I was leading him and he spook exploded and ran over the top of me nearly knocking me down. This isn't normal horse behavior. Almost any horse will try to avoid stepping on you and their natural tendency is to move away from you. This happened two or three more times. The last time the horse did knock me down and stomped on my ankle and instep with a hind foot as he bolted. My foot swelled and turned blue. I couldn't wear a shoe for two or three weeks and I felt the effects of it for months. I didn't know whether the horse was doing it on purpose or not and I considered having him put down. The other side of his personality is that he is a big affectionate puppy dog normally. Spring finally got here and I started working him on the ground every day for a period of two months or so. He would do any thing on the ground that I asked him to do. The reason I did so much ground work with him was that after witnessing what he was capable of I was chicken to get on him. The first time a person gets on an unbroke horse often the main problem is getting the horse to move. When I mounted Trampus the first time he walked right off. It wasn't any time at all and he was trotting around my braking pen and reining a little. I've taken it slow with the horse. I have been riding him for five months now and he has not done one dirty thing and he hasn't bolted again on the ground. The bottom line, he was just a green five year old that had never been worked with and he needed to be taught some manners. 

I have broke quite a few horses to ride and have trained professionally. I had a pulmonary embolism in 2003. A year later a horse I was shoeing kicked me and put me in the hospital for a month. I had a hematoma in my lung that ruptured and I almost drowned in my own fluids. 

I take a blood thinning medication now and I have to be careful. I didn't ride again for a period of three years and retired from horsehoeing after the accident. When I did start to ride it took awhile to get my confidence back. There wasn't a thing wrong with Trampus. He was just green plus he is a little high powered. He has turned out to be a really good horse. I have been messing around with horses for over forty five years. I have to admit that I was suffering from a lack of self confidence after the accident mixed in with a little fear after Trampus ran over me. I will be 72 in February. I never thought I would be breaking another horse at my age but a horse is such a personal possession that I don't like riding a horse another person has trained. The whole object is to make the horse into what you want it to be. A lot of times when there is a problem with a horse we just need to back track and do some good basic training in order to mold the horse's mind into more of what we want it to be.

We recently bought an off track Standardbred for a driving horse. He drives nicely and rides but didn't know how to stop, back or trot. But that's another story. I will have to put up some pictures. I will say, I would recommend a Standardbred for just about anyone.


----------



## Cacowgirl

pony gal-it's intermittent & recently it's been lying-LOL. Or they send the messeage out to others & they get there first-I don't know. you have to be patient & alert. CW is very good at this game. She originated this thread.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes that I am lol


----------



## montcowboy

*eagle*

every fall the eagles come in and fish the river in my back yard. when the creek freezes over they tend to herd up and leave. thought you might enjoy me finally taking a picture of one..its not a horse. but more of those later..:shock:
ride safe everyone


----------



## montcowboy

i must be really bored..lol. heres a picture of where i was this fall. almost to tree line. and my trusty sure footed riding horse stumbled and didnt even go all the way down. but cut his leg. it took me hours longer to get him out of the back country. had to stand him in a glacier fed river to slow the bleeding up. wrap it best i could.i did have bute along so i gave him a bunch of that cause he was limping badly. and i hiked on out. not my finest moment. the horse is almost healed totally now. but took two and a half months of working with it. when he and i droped out of the bottom of whats called grizzly basin a pack of wolves started howling at us..i think the smell of blood was attracting them in. anyways.he is fine .but lost the entire fall of riding him.. ride safe everyone


----------



## corgi

Montana, that is very similar to the terrain I traveled when I visited NW Montana in May of 2011. I am afraid of heights and the wrangler we were with told me to just trust the horse...i was sure we were both going to tumble to the bottom...but we didn't and we found the cows we were looking for! Glad your horse was ok!

Here is Isabella showing her holiday spirit! I stopped by the farm with the horsey Santa hat I bought yesterday and took pictures of lots of the horses with the hat on. It was so funny! Some seemed to know they needed to pose and seemed to enjoy getting their picture taken.


----------



## montcowboy

its a good thing horses are sure footed..lol. ive had a few that werent very good in the mountains. talk about scary . ive managed to fall of a few mountain sides with young horses in training. never a fun thing. love your horsey hat corgi. hauling hay hopefully tomorrow..or sunday morn.. all of montana seems sold out of hay. out of state hay buyers snapped it all up fast this year do to drought. luckily my hay guy and i been together alot of years now and he kept what i needed for a year. cant really increase my herd at this time. he counted out bales and put mine aside..hope none of mine get to piggy. lol... time for me to go lock them up. not sure how yours are.but i think mine would eat 24-7 if i didnt pull them off of it.have a great weekend corgi..and everyone else on here. ride safe and happy trails.


----------



## pony gal

Couldn't take another day without riding. I got my orange tack and rump rug out and grabbed my orange hunting vest and took a ride on Jas. We stayed on the dirt and secondary roads. Jas didn't spook at the unusually high amt of traffic, BUT 4 half grown kittens ran out of a drain pipe. One came towards us and stopped about 10' away. I could feel Jas start to tighten up, I told her if she spooked, I'd beat her. I think the sound of my voice is what made the kitten stop. As soon as it did, Jas relaxed and we were on our way. 
Nice pictures, Corgi and Montana.


----------



## eliduc

Stan, Until recently I owned a 33 foot sailboat, a 25 foot sail boat, a 19 foot runabout, a 10 foot fishing boat someone gave me,two kayacks. two horses, 9 chickens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, and a wife, not that I own her. I sailed the 33 foot Morgan from San Francisco to Coos Bay, Oregon. 400 miles. It took a year. On the way up we had to be rescued from 30 foot seas by the Coast Guard. We layed up at Brookings Harbor for a year waiting for good weather and building up our nerve for the last 100 miles. In the meantime we spent $2000 on the boat.
Two years later we decided to sell the boat. We bought a trailer sailer (25 foot) in the meantime thinking to sail it on our lakes. Real hassle stepping and unstepping the mast. Used it for one year. I've had the runabout for 20 years. My kids grew up with it. Love the boat. It's kind of like a good horse, dependable and easy to get along with. Tried for two years to sell the Morgan and ended up trading it for 2 1/2 acres of land. Just sold the trailer sailer and took a bath. We used the kayacks twice during the summer but they are a lot of work. Had to patch holes in the 10 footer and haven't used it yet. Its small enough to throw in the back of my pickup. Speaking of pickups I just bought a 1959 Ford to restore. I graduated from high school in 1959. Bottom line, I love looking out my office window to watch the horses or just taking off to ride for miles behind our house and driving is so much fun. We love our horses even if they are a hole that you dump $200 a ton hay down. I just finished stacking the last of 7 tons of winter hay. it's been raining solid for three days. Last night I was scooping manure out of the mud in the paddocks. Soon I will be chipping it out of the ice. What a life.


----------



## montcowboy

ok.why is it so quiet here?? need something to read on here people..lol. guess every one is out riding there horse and im here hiding in out of the rain.ride safe..


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sometimes this thread goes wild, but other times it does get real quiet. If you haven't read the whole thread-there are some great stories here.There's a lot of living in these 600+ pages! Have a fire going here in AZ, my friend from CA just called-they are having a rainstorm, & she was getting ready to go to work.Do you have to go out to feed,or is hay set out on a schedule?


----------



## montcowboy

i round bale feed. so i let them in and kick the out on a system..cause my horses wont ever stop eating..lol.. finish a huge bale in four days ..and i think ive read most of the 600 plus pages on here..branching out now..but this is my favorite thread...talk laters cacowgirl. ride safe.


----------



## With Grace

I don't have much to post...I can only tell you all so many times how well Kes is bending, transitioning and halting before you start yawning at my posts or hitting the "dislike" button. With Kes in full time training, I'm only riding 2 times a week. I'm missing her a ton, but, when show season comes we'll be ready. 

Bought her two new winter blankets, its starting to get cold at night and I didn't want her to go into full Yak mode, she's hairy enough as it is. Got to pick out some new show boots, and a dressage show coat for Xmas...that was super exciting, made it actually seem real that we will actually be going for our first tests soon. 

I enjoy hearing about all these great trail rides. One day, if I ever get tired of showing, I will turn Kes into a trail horse and get out into the mountains around here. Maybe when she retires she will become my trail partner, and hubby can finally afford a horse for himself as well. That is, unless he decides he needs that boat instead. :wink:


----------



## montcowboy

well please dont stop posting on you and your horse. wish they had two like buttons..lol.you can share your show stories..and getting ready and some of us can tell trail rides...and maybe little cow catching.. river crossings.. or something like that..keep posting..pictures would be nice to. would like to see some of this stuff your talking about.. ride safe...and happy trails


----------



## With Grace

Well...I did take a pic of Kes recently with her stall door decorated for the holidays...


----------



## Eagle Child

*Hey, strangers!*

I haven't posted on here in a long time, but I still read and catch up. Thought I'd stop by this evening since it's been so quiet! Journey is doing well! Fat and sassy as ever!

I had the neck issues, but the MRI and second opinion revealed that I didn't need surgery, just PT! Yayyyy!!! So, I finally got my nerve back and got back out on the trail! It was a wonderful summer and early fall! Still pretty nice weather here for early winter! Now I'm having carpal tunnel surgery. Ugg! Get to convalesce over Christmas.

Deer season this week, so the trails at the ranch are closed. Been going out and just hanging with her. I was there the night they flipped the switch for the Christmas lights! They really do a great job. The ranch house, barn, and all the outbuildings are lit up so pretty. 

My golden retriever mix pup is now 11 months and an ornery handful, but I love him to death. Today he discovered the leaf pile and the pumpkins I gave him so I could put up my Christmas stuff. He and my Aussie always make me laugh. 

Good to see everyone still around. You're right, Cacowgirl. There's a lot of life in the pages of this thread! Keep the stories coming! Any day with horses is a good day!

All in all, life is good here. I'm blessed. I'll post some pix of my pups today...and one of Journey from the other day.  Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Eagle Child

Montcowboy, love how you always say, "ride safe".


----------



## eliduc

Caco girl. I can tell hell for you would be an iceberg.


----------



## Stan

I survived the weekend and spent my time walking a new pet and taking photos and of course doing as I was told.

Got Bugs back to the camp and locked him up in a open stall. No problems. Saturday with all the commotion going on he took it in his stride No sign of any stress. The trek started and I walked Bugs around by the creek His first look and a reasonable body of water, then generally introduced him to all the things the could cause him to spook, No issues until I tried to ride him. Saddle up that was o/k the bit was a problem all I had was Stella's and that proved to be to large. I could hear it rattling around on his teeth so I excuse his little display of displeasure, brought him to a stop and climbed off. I spent hte rest of Saturday and Sunday walking him around.

I walked over to his pen with a bucket of feed and as i climbed the rails he picked up his water bucket, lifting it high enough catching it on the top rail (6ft) which inturn dowsed me with water. The horse has a funny bone.
Had another rider ask how much I wanted for him, they were camped next to his pen with their horses and liked his calm. He loaded into the float with no issues.

Stella when she saw him arched her neck and made it quite clear she would deal to him if in the same paddock, Kate also gave him his marching orders. I feel great I'm no longer alone at the bottom of the pecking order:lol:

At present the wind is blowing, Bugs is in the paddock behind the house running up and down. This is a narrow paddock with trees all around and they are causing him some concern. A new experence. Ill post a few photos of the trek.

Now for those ladies that have been following the saga of the IOU. I got away with it hahahahahah. It was my birthday a few days back and I got nothing. Saved twice. The IOU has not been collected on and she who must has not spent house keeping on a birthday present for me. I will remember christmas:shock:

Cheers all.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Stan, Until recently I owned a 33 foot sailboat, a 25 foot sail boat, a 19 foot runabout, a 10 foot fishing boat someone gave me,two kayacks. two horses, 9 chickens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, and a wife, not that I own her. I sailed the 33 foot Morgan from San Francisco to Coos Bay, Oregon. 400 miles. It took a year. On the way up we had to be rescued from 30 foot seas by the Coast Guard. We layed up at Brookings Harbor for a year waiting for good weather and building up our nerve for the last 100 miles. In the meantime we spent $2000 on the boat.
> Two years later we decided to sell the boat. We bought a trailer sailer (25 foot) in the meantime thinking to sail it on our lakes. Real hassle stepping and unstepping the mast. Used it for one year. I've had the runabout for 20 years. My kids grew up with it. Love the boat. It's kind of like a good horse, dependable and easy to get along with. Tried for two years to sell the Morgan and ended up trading it for 2 1/2 acres of land. Just sold the trailer sailer and took a bath. We used the kayacks twice during the summer but they are a lot of work. Had to patch holes in the 10 footer and haven't used it yet. Its small enough to throw in the back of my pickup. Speaking of pickups I just bought a 1959 Ford to restore. I graduated from high school in 1959. Bottom line, I love looking out my office window to watch the horses or just taking off to ride for miles behind our house and driving is so much fun. We love our horses even if they are a hole that you dump $200 a ton hay down. I just finished stacking the last of 7 tons of winter hay. it's been raining solid for three days. Last night I was scooping manure out of the mud in the paddocks. Soon I will be chipping it out of the ice. What a life.


I started out as a kid with a kayack then graduated to a 16 foot fizz boat, aged and matured so it had to go to 24 foot. Did some diving and enjoyed fishing so much I decided to change professions. I brought a 34 foot launch and spent the next 8 years commercial fishing and exporting the catch to Japan. Had a couple of children, well my wife of the time had them. Commercial fishing did not bode well with married life, so sold it all and started again.

A new chapter in the saga of life years as a single man with children in the weekends, but not to be beaten thought I'd try it again and when she jokingly said will you marry me I kept a straight face and said yes. called her bluff. I had a 28 foot searay at that time. Great boat. Lived in the city, marina close by. She who must be obeyed named the boat second fiddle. NZ scense on humour. Another life change we sold it all and moved to the country. Now I have come full circle. I have two cats two horses a wife, and last but not least, a Kayack. And spend my time directing crims.:shock:


----------



## eliduc

I grew up in S. Calif. where the Pacific is placid. A person can sail to the channel Islands in a small boat almost any time of year. The Oregon Coast is treacherous. Winds of 100 mph off Cape Blanco are not uncommon and the reefs laying off our rivers are bone yards. We have a lot in common. I was a correctional officer in another life and decided I didn't want to spend it playing jail house games. Animals are so much more honest. They never deceive you with their emotions. After 45 years of shoeing and training horses I have never lost my love of teaching horses to be all that they can be (within the scope of my own limitations) and the bond that gradually forms between man and beast. I have also learned from them and they have changed who I am over the years from who I was. I used to hunt. I gave it up. I felt it was a violation of the gift of understanding and communication with animals that God gave to me. If I had a gold fish I would be talking to it and teaching it to do things. So, your horse doused you with cold water? Turn about is fair play as the saying goes. I would love to see a video of that. You might have a great horse there. I have never gotten along that well with mares. They are just like a woman. If you push them too far they resist and the distance is not great. I wouldn't have one. (A mare not a woman) If I want an argument I don't have to leave the house. My daughter loves them and wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## pony gal

Raining and windy in NW PA today. I had a chance to shoot a doe yesterday afternoon and didn't take it because I wanted to ride today. My husband told me if I shot the doe, we'd have to cut it up this AM because the temps are suppose to be in the 60's the next few days. The weather forecast had chance of rain in the PM today so I opted to ride and not cut up deer. Guess I goofed. I'll spend the day lazin around and watch movies and football games instead.


----------



## eliduc

It's been down pouring and blowing hard here in south east Oregon for five days now. The homestead is a lake in places. It's great news for the farmers and their $200 a ton grass hay.


----------



## eliduc

Eight years ago I drove down a quiet dirt track with the woman who was soon to became my wife. At the end of the road we discovered 7 flat acres with a for sale sign in front of it. There was a clearing for a house and the property was dotted with huge ponderosa pines. It was also covered with buck brush higher than our heads so thick that we couldn't walk through it. It was a warm day in March and the open patches of ground were covered with a covering of new grass and wildflowers. I was so excited that I failed to notice that the electricity was 1400 feet distant and later the real estate salesman didn't mention it. That first year Joyce and I pulled out two and a half acres of brush with a pickup truck and burned it. At the end of the day we would put a dutch oven filled with vegetables and meat on the coals of a burn pile and a couple of hours later have a delicious meal. I owned an old 30 foot travel trailer and we lived in that for a year while we developed the property acting as our own sub contractors for the work we couldn't do ourselves. A well was drilled and the pump ran off of a generator until the electric was brought in a year later. We took baths in a black plastic 55 gallon drum that was set in the sun to take the chill off the water. After the well was in we could get a four minute shower from a 100 foot garden hose stretched out in the sun, a real luxury . We bought a used 2000 Sq. foot manufactured home and had it moved to the property. We had a home and the start of a hobby farm for $70,000 and no mortgage. There has been an unending series of projects ever since. The first was a pump house. For two years Joyce and I pulled brush and burned it. We discovered things after we moved in. Our property boarders BLM land and a national forest with a hundred mile hiking and riding trail is a quarter mile away. 
It wasn't long before we had a horse and then two. We became interested in driving and joined a club with people mostly our own age. Paddocks were built for the horses and stalls. A half acre around the house was fenced for the dogs. I felt that it was not safe to train a young horse to drive without an arena. I cut juniper posts and hand dug 44 holes for the 200 foot square arena. if you have horses you need a tack room. Last year I build an insulated tack room and a breaking pen for my new horse, Trampus a five year old quarter horse gelding. Joyce's first horse did not work out and Gilly, my five year old driving and riding horse died last fall from Potomac fever. It was a huge, irreplaceable loss. Trampus turned out to be too high powered for a dependable driving horse although he is turning out to be a great trail horse. In September we bought a 9 year old off the track Standardbred gelding. So far he has been Mr. calm.


----------



## Country Woman

Nice pictures everyone 
nice to see you all here again 

have a nice day


----------



## Country Woman

That is good Grace 
nice to see you again


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> That is good Grace
> nice to see you again


Good to see you too CW!


----------



## montcowboy

i hate hauling hay in the rain. ..lol.seems northwestern montana is turning tropical.was talking to my hay guy today and if it warmed up about thirty degrees he could be haying by jan...lol..really enjoyed eluducks post.those are the memories. my wife and i just payed off our place. went with out lots of things. so at this stage of our lifes we owe no payments. so new i dont know what to think about that..lol.. but.. as ive said before. thank god i dont get what i deserve..who knows what bridge i would be living under..lol.. ride safe everyone..happy trails.


----------



## pony gal

We make our own hay on about 6 acres. If I get extra, I'll sell some, but this year there wasn't any extra. If it wasn't for some I had leftover from last yr, I don't think I'd have enough. People that have been selling hay for yrs, have their "hay for sale" signs down. All my friends said they're paying more for hay this yr and are lucky to find it. I sure hope we have a better hay year next year. We just spent over $700 for a load of lime (spread). It's not cheap to grow grass.


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon nice to be here again 

hope all is well


----------



## Ladytrails

Hi, all. I've been MIA for a while due to work schedule and way too much going on. I'm inside this weekend nursing a sinus infection, of course - it's 66 degrees outside! I was planning to ride at least once this weekend but I'm still not well enough to do more than walk through the pasture and love on the horses and sheep. 

I've enjoyed the stories - especially Hunter's new place, Kes' accomplishments, Susan's new life among Arabians, and Stan's challenges with Stella and the new Bugs. Montana, welcome, and it's good to hear of your way with horses! I approve wholeheartedly! My farrier is one of my good friends and I rely on him to help me out with practical horse-training tips; he's young enough to be my son but has a wealth of experience. 

Stan, your Stella stories of the trailer loading reminded me of my experince with a green gaited horse (no longer part of my family). I loved the challenge but I didn't enjoy the unpredictable-ness - and he threw me on a regular basis so hubby grounded me until I was better mounted. Anyway, I propose that you consider whether part of Stella's hold on your heart is that you do actually enjoy the challenge, and then measure whether it is still fun for you. And compare that to Bugs - he might be a great horse for you, willing to please, and personality to keep you interested. But...if he's boring, compared to Stella's fire and challenge, you might not be happy. In my case, I wanted to ride safely (1st) and have a challenge (2nd)...so I bought a safe horse that I could teach new things and be challenged in that aspect. I haven't had to miss out on trail rides as she's a finished trail horse; she may not be ready yet for cow horse events or parades...or sheriff's posses, so there's our challenge!


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all. So busy. Today I have vacuumed house and car. Washed car and cleaned kitchen and windows and got out for a ride. I am pooped. Few more things to do and then a nice steak for dinner. One of the ladies at the barn offered to lunge hunter during the week. He is the barn troublemaker. Her horses are so well behaved I said sure fill your boots. I also told her to make sure she had a lunge whip with her lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montcowboy

finally done wading around in the mood.yay. inside setting by my fire. drying my toes. not a pretty picture..sorry. but i was thinking about stella.the horse not loading.and the problems with her. and i started thinking back about 30 years ago. about this nice looking well shoulder.great butt. straight legged really pretty horse i decided to train. well..she had this problem. she didnt mind killing herself to get to me. three time she actually would turn on a tight trail way up a mountain and jump . gives you a funny feeling in the pit of your stomach free falling on the back of your horse down a mountain side. sorry.. no pictures of it.i was holding on for all i was worth. once it was so steep when i grabbed a limb as we sailed by i still had to climb 20 feet down the tree to get my feet on that ever loving land. well im stuborn. some say.." wife" im not to sure that i am. but i decided she was so good looking. well built that she was going to be my saddle horse. for three years that horse fell.jumped.. dove. flew. bucked. fall over backwords. and pretty much anything you can think of. now remember.i have about 14 horses standing around that were well broke. due to me outfitting at the time. but i found myself making excuses for not riding. not wanting to.to busy. headacke you name it i used it. well. finally.. i decided she was tougher then i was.no matter what i did. it would end in a wreck of some kind. one morning. as the sun peeked over the mountain.i was standing in the coral.and decided. she was really a good brood mare. that horse doesnt need to be my saddle horse. and i sold her with in a few days once i put her on the market. but i noticed just how much fun riding was again.made me humble in many ways. limp in even more. but i learned that me admitting i dont know. or that im not good enough.. or that i just dont want too. is the smarter choice for me. anyways.not sure if this is worth reading. sorry if it isnt. yay if it is.. lol. i think about that horse from time to time..and never have once.regretted making her a brood mare.... ride safe everyone...


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening every one nice to be here again 
Sorry for being gone for so long 
just felt out of place


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Good evening every one nice to be here again
> Sorry for being gone for so long
> just felt out of place


Hey girl, horse or no horse you would never be out of place in this forum. If it wasn't for you, all of these great folks would not have had the chance to talk, and on ocassion take the **** out of each other, excuse my discription of fun Its a NZ thing.

You mentioned a number of pages back you would take Stella. If you lived down the road you may have had a horse to ride. 

I look at her and feel bad, I take on an animal not to move them on, but have found myself in this situation twice. Once with Savannah because she got so big I could not climb on her and now with Stella. She is a good horse, no dirt or malace in her. Even though she has had health issues over the past two years and I have got to the point of threatening to put a bullet in her, she looks good now. I have spent a large amount of money on her health but have come to the conclusion she would most likely do better with a female owner. Then of course there is my ability to also take into consideration which bares the question Am I at fault. Now that is not an invertation to get Stan.:lol:

For some good news. My wife went to work this morning then returned home in the company vehicle. She left her car keys at home when she left. Humble pie was eaten in large amounts. She had to ask me, well beg would be a better term for it to bring her keys to her. As you can imagine I milked it for all it was worth saying I was home early to start working with Bugs and also Stella and as she was aware i needed the time with Bugs so I could go riding in the weekend, and, it was a 60 plus mile round trip and think of the fuel cost not to mention the road user tax.

I have brownie points in abundance I have points to spare. Funny how the birthday IOU has turned around. Man thinking. Its worth its weight in gold.:lol::shock::twisted:

Now of to the corner again.


----------



## Stan

A few photos of the trek and horses having fun at the swiming hole


----------



## Stan

Just a little info The first two photos are the camp sites
The gathering of riders was the first day out and 122 horses set out even a miniture horse and the swiming hole was the end of the first day. Second day was down to 90 horses and that is the photo of the horses snaking into the distance and of course some of the country they rode over. And I missed it again. This trek was to raise money for the Riding for the Disabled, a yearly event.
Next year I will not miss out, even if I have to carry the **** horse on my shoulders, we will be in the ride.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks for the pictures Stan. I hope the new horse works out for you and you have good riding experiences from now on. Good for you racking up the points. What is a road-user tax ?


----------



## eliduc

Montcowboy, your recollection reminds me of that postcard I'm sure everyone has seen. The cowboy is sitting back in the saddle hauling on his horses reins and Yelling "Whoa, you S.O.B." The both of them are free falling about 30 feet below the edge of a cliff. Was that you?

When I was training horses professionally in Southern California friends asked me to train this beautiful black mare they had bought for a parade horse for their young daughter. They got mad at me when after two weeks I sent her back and told them to get rid of her. Every time I got on her she went over backwards. A short time later the wife went with another friend to a horse trader's to look at a horse. The wife asked the trader if he knew this horse and described her to him. He said, "Oh that's (what's her name). She used to be a movie horse. She can run down an arena full speed and flip over backwards." 

Talking about the high price of hay....I woke up this morning thinking that if I was still shoeing horses I would be grossing more than $400 a day. How's come I never got rich?


----------



## eliduc

Stan, the pictures you post look identical to southern Oregon in the springtime. Are you sure you live in New Zealand?


----------



## eliduc

Recently Horze, a European on line tack store opened a branch in the U.S. I got a heck of a deal on a pair of Muck boots when I received a 50% off coupon. The pastor of my church owns a ranch and loves to ride. You can imagine the look on he and his wife's face when I asked them, "Have you been to Horze on the internet yet?"

Speaking of which., I was set to buy a winter horse blanket from Horze with the coupon. Off sale it was $189. Then when I was in Big R, our local farm store I started looking at the blankets. For $119 we bought a water proof blanket that was 2100 denier. The one at Horze was only 630 denier. The denier is the measurement of how many threads there are in fabric or how dense the material is. One denier is equal to one thread of silk. So the Big R blanket had an outer shell that was more than three times as dense as the Horze blanket. The 630 denier blanket was the density of the Big R economy stall blankets.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan those pictures are awesome! I would love love love to come ride there. You have renewed my urge to go to NZ.


----------



## montcowboy

hay is nuts for sure. this is going to date me to a great degree..lol..but when i came out of shoeing school..as it was called back then.. and this is why i didnt get rich at shoeing.the normal price per horse was 15.00 dollars a horse..and we supplied everything. and got there..lol.. i had cowboy shod for years before i went to the school. and for the final exam we had to trim and shoe a horse. i started on the right front. got it done..as the instructor watched. then moved to the right rear.just as i got done trimming and leveling. the horse started trying to get away by pulling.. an we called it the bear clamp.not sure what its called today but you pinch the leg and hoof in and its almost impossible for them go break free..well.thats the bull the sold us. anyways..if they jerk hard and fast enough..they can pop out of your so called bear clamp..jerk you around till your facing the front of the horse..what i remembered was really bright lights. something brushing my right ear as a hoof ticks it and a explossion in my head.. well..30 stitches on my jaw. 6 teeth exploded. when i came out of this fog. the instructor was pulling me by the shoulders yelling she is going to kick again..as i was wading back in like a bar room fighter..lol... well..as it turned out..i did get a A. for doing one and a half hoofs..lol... but the one thing i did learn in shoeing school.is i really didnt like shoeing that much..kinda the wrong end of a horse if you know what i mean..lol... such happy thoughts.... ride safe everyone..and happy trails


----------



## montcowboy

*original motor home . or camper.*

saw this heading up high way 12 this summer. heading on the same trail lewis and clark used back with the corp of discovery. thought it was cool.not great pictures..but i didnt have long to get them.. hope you enjoy..thanks..


----------



## eliduc

I got you beat. The price of a shoeing when I started was $9. I think a trim was $5. A five pound box of nails was five dollars and a rasp $4. A set of shoes was less than one shoe today. They were 25 cents a pound and an 0 shoe weighs about a pound. Just when I thought the price of nails couldn't go any higher they started selling them by the nail. 100 nails now cost around $13. A rasp is $21 and one, size O shoe is $2.30. Of course, gas was 35 cents a gallon and I could pick up hay bales from the field for 75 cents a bale. During my shoeing career I had all but one of the ligaments in one knee detached from the bone, requiring surgery and a four month lay up. The opposite knee was dislocated twice. A plastic surgeon placed over 40 stitches in my nose. and finally, a horse rapid fire kicked both the front and back of my rib cage putting me in the hospital for a month. I was 65 at the time and retired three or four years later although I still shoe my own horses and trim a few for friends. The minor nicks, cuts and bruises were daily. Shoers develop a high tolerance to pain. I refuse Novocain to have a cavity drilled. I loved the life but I have to admit, I don't miss it much. I must be getting old.


----------



## Country Woman

Your pictures are awesome Scott


----------



## Country Woman

Stan those pictures are awesome


----------



## montcowboy

thanks country woman. glad to see you on today... hope all is going good.. kinda shocked me seeing that gypsy wagon heading up lolo pass.


----------



## Country Woman

looks like the old days when people really traveled like that 

Nice to see you too Scott


----------



## montcowboy

oh nooo i been out olded..lol. well all i can say..i dont mind losing eliduc..lol. i tend to find that most mornings it just takes my joints and old broken bone awile to get moving. my days of jumping out of bed ready to attack my day is over and done. set like a setting sun... i get enough shoeing..training.. to keep me busy and happy. cause when you look back on it. the ups. the downs.. the lean times..the fat times. in the end. these things we call horses.. gets in your blood. seeps out of ever pore; takes over your mind . body.and soul. and none of us would have it any other way.. would we???? ride safe everyone.


----------



## Country Woman

I know what you mean Scott 
I have sore knees and joints as well

nice to be here


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Stan those pictures are awesome! I would love love love to come ride there. You have renewed my urge to go to NZ.


I still have Stella you can ride. 
I have put bugs in the front paddock to get him used to cars and trucks going by. Also Stella is in the next paddock absolutly beside herself having another horse around. She is protecting Kate staying between her and Bugs. I have put up an electric fence as well as the wire one to keep them further apart. Bugs is still wound up but now and again he listenes to me. I am giving him this week to settle but with contact with me and will ride him on saturday, also Stella, I have to work her as well.
Bugs is not as calm as he was in the weekend so I assume the new place and no paddock mate has thrown him a curve. Also new humans quite a lot for him to take in.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Thanks for the pictures Stan. I hope the new horse works out for you and you have good riding experiences from now on. Good for you racking up the points. What is a road-user tax ?


Extra sales tax. Its a charge based on the weight of the vehicle and being diesel power. It cost me an extra 4.5 cents a kilometer. Does not apply to petrol driven cars.

Diesel fuel is cheaper than petrol but when you add in the road user tax and calculate the miles per gallon there is little saving between the two fuels


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan nice to see you again too
I would love to go to New Zealand too as well as Australia


----------



## eliduc

The first big challenge of the day, before your back loosens up, trying to stand on one leg to get your other leg into your jeans.


----------



## montcowboy

just set down and do it...lol


----------



## eliduc

I would but my wife piles junk on every thing that has a surface.


----------



## maisie

I had a lesson on a "real" dressage horse Saturday. By real, I mean well trained and has competed to 3rd level. Dain is a tall dignified Dutch gelding with such a quiet (pained) air about him that his registered name, Ordained, fits well. He reminds me of an Episcopalian priest or vicar.

Anyway we trotted and cantered in circles and practiced bending, flexing, all that good stuff. Interesting to ride a horse who's so responsive that he _over_-bends_._

I must admit that I had just as much fun on Sunday when I went over and just groomed and tacked up horses. I'd intended to only work on the old mare Dancer who has a grizzly bear winter coat now, but ended up fussing with the OTTB I've ridden recently, then Dancer and then Dain. Still can't figure out how he took a couple of chunks out of his hind leg in the round pen. Nothing serioius though.

Folks at the barn must think I'm weird to be there just fussing with the horses; someone even asked if I now worked there! I just like grooming them, talking to them and generally helping out. My instructor, the manager, seems to like that I come over, and do work. :wink:

I've been reading everyone's posts with interest. Glad you came back CW and looking forward to the further adventures of Budgs & Stella.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey everyone... Sorry I have been so quiet...
The MIL is failing health even more, so we have been spending as much time with her as possible.

horses are doing Great..

Still working on Grace and Trailer training. that is kinda the biggest thing we have.

Cody has decided that the big blue ball in the arena is a huge horse eating monster. So i have been spending time showing him it will not eat him.. he is so funny. He keeps trying to hide behind me. 

Welcome to all the newbees here .. I love all the pictures!!! 

i will have to get new pictures up soon


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone nice to be here again 
I was MIA too for a bit 
just feeling discouraged that is all 
But Marc and I are grandparents his daughter had a baby girl in 
October and we are an aunt and uncle as well. my sister and her husband 
adopted a baby girl in Oct


----------



## montcowboy

con grads cw. thats good news. hope everyone in your family is doing great.. and you. ride safe everyone


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> hey everyone... Sorry I have been so quiet...
> The MIL is failing health even more, so we have been spending as much time with her as possible.
> 
> horses are doing Great..
> 
> Still working on Grace and Trailer training. that is kinda the biggest thing we have.
> 
> Cody has decided that the big blue ball in the arena is a huge horse eating monster. So i have been spending time showing him it will not eat him.. he is so funny. He keeps trying to hide behind me.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbees here .. I love all the pictures!!!
> 
> i will have to get new pictures up soon


Trailer training and potty training is all the same, you got to show them whos the boss and that they can do it for themselves.

Back to Stella and her trailer training. I mentioned earlier I gave up and got a young Parelli trainer to come around. Now this is after months of fighting Stella and within an hour Stella was loading and unloading with ease and not being lead on, but getting on by her self. Unloading, Stella used to come out of the trailer like a cannon ball, now calm.

Bugs had only been in the trailer a couple of times so on sunday when ready to come home I changed the way he was loaded from being lead on to being pressured from behind. What a difference no issue with loading.

I am a convert. I said convert not convict, to the Parelli method and intend learning more. The young lady I mentioned was Knee high to a grass hopper and Stella was 10 feet tall and would not mover her shoulders, she would swing her ample butt out of the way but not her shoulders. She explained what Stella was playing at, stood her ground untill Stella gave in and moved her shoulders away from pressure then it was all over she reduced Stella's standing in the herd to second place.

Me, Im still at the bottom of the pecking order with bugs. So the pecking order is Wife, (Kate, wifes horse) (James, Erne, the cats) and fighting for the next position is myself, Bugs, Stella. 

On a serious note I intend to take a few lessons from this young trainer I am sure it will help me.

Now a question for all What do you do to get the confidence back, mine seems to have gone on holiday and there is only so much rum I can drink before I can't even see the horse, let alone ballance on its back, but the landings don't hurt. I feel my confidence was higher after I had the heart attack last December than it is now. Got me scratching my head.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> I would but my wife piles junk on every thing that has a surface.


In a forum where we are out numbered by 99 to 1 by the fairer sex not to mention mare's, your comment may be viewed as fighting talk.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan i will tell you confidence was a HUGE issue for me. I was afraid of hunter at one point. I honestly don't know the exact moment when it clicked but boy what a difference. I almost gave up horses all together. I think maybe working with the trainer will help huge. While I am not a huge parelli fan I believe if you trust someone they will help you immensely. It's an amazing feeling when it works and then it seems so easy. I really think of you get your confidence back you and Stella will have a whole new relationship. I wish you the best and I hope you get the same text elation that I got. It's wonderful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Sorry for odd words I am on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montcowboy

*confidence*



Stan said:


> Trailer training and potty training is all the same, you got to show them whos the boss and that they can do it for themselves.
> 
> Back to Stella and her trailer training. I mentioned earlier I gave up and got a young Parelli trainer to come around. Now this is after months of fighting Stella and within an hour Stella was loading and unloading with ease and not being lead on, but getting on by her self. Unloading, Stella used to come out of the trailer like a cannon ball, now calm.
> 
> Bugs had only been in the trailer a couple of times so on sunday when ready to come home I changed the way he was loaded from being lead on to being pressured from behind. What a difference no issue with loading.
> 
> I am a convert. I said convert not convict, to the Parelli method and intend learning more. The young lady I mentioned was Knee high to a grass hopper and Stella was 10 feet tall and would not mover her shoulders, she would swing her ample butt out of the way but not her shoulders. She explained what Stella was playing at, stood her ground untill Stella gave in and moved her shoulders away from pressure then it was all over she reduced Stella's standing in the herd to second place.
> 
> Me, Im still at the bottom of the pecking order with bugs. So the pecking order is Wife, (Kate, wifes horse) (James, Erne, the cats) and fighting for the next position is myself, Bugs, Stella.
> 
> On a serious note I intend to take a few lessons from this young trainer I am sure it will help me.
> 
> Now a question for all What do you do to get the confidence back, mine seems to have gone on holiday and there is only so much rum I can drink before I can't even see the horse, let alone ballance on its back, but the landings don't hurt. I feel my confidence was higher after I had the heart attack last December than it is now. Got me scratching my head.


confidence is huge when it comes to horses..well pretty much anything you do in life goes better when you do it with confidence versus with out confidence. your on the right track stan. get some one that you trust to do what they say and see that it works. what gives me confidence is seeing what im doing is actually working. for me confidence is rough. i cant get it unless i do it. china finger traps comes to mind. there are many many many different ways of ending up with the same horse at the end of training. and i know that by seeing how many many many different ways people have taken to end up with the same horse .. for me what makes a great horseman.or woman is simple. the more you have trained and been around horses the more little tricks you have in your pocket to try out on a horse when needed. thats what i love about training..and hate bout it. no one way works with every horse. have to adapt and change all the time. keeps me thinking late at night about some particular problem im having with a horse that all my other little ways arent working on. so you come up with a new and improved way. i at times catch that australia trainer. he is the one that seems to do what i do in a general way. and yet every time i watch him i either remember something i forgot or i learn something i never knew. keep up the good work stan.trust me ive last confidence on a horse. your going about it correctly in my book.but once again there are many many many different books out there..just use the one you like. that you understand. perelli is fine. you trust that method..thats most the battle. and the other thing i might add..stop thinking about how badly its going to go before you do it with stella..and picture how good its going to go..with stella. negative thoughts.and attitudes. can be picked up by the horse. every time im in a bad mood and looking for a fight. i get one no matter what horse im working on at that moment. they pick it up from me..good luck..keep it up.. your doing great.. ride safe everyone.. Scott


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning all my friends 
nice to see you all again 
hope to be here more often too
missed you all very much


----------



## pony gal

Good afternoon, nothing happening in NW PA today that I know of.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Such a busy time of year. I hate the shorter days. Depresses me to leave to go to work when it is dark and drive home from work in the dark!

Isabella and I hit a milestone is our partnership on Sunday. Hubby didn't feel well so I went to the farm by myself. A trainer was there giving lessons so I just rode around in the arena, staying out of their way. Isabella was very cooperative and I felt like attempting something she has always refused.....going on the trail alone!

Isabella will go anywhere I ask her to go, as long as there is another horse with us. I understand that it is because she didn't trust me enough as her leader. I decided to see if that had changed.

I told the trainer what I was going to do in case I didn't come back! LOL

When I got to the entrance of the woods, Isabella hesitated and I urged her to walk on....and she did!!!! 

It was just a short trail but we did it. I stopped her halfway and made her bend for some treats. I could tell she was a little nervous still so I wanted to make it a nice experience for her. We stood there for a while while she ate a couple of treats.

When we reached the end of the short trail, we can turn left and go over a bridge to more trails, or take a right and head back to the barn. I wasn't going to push my luck and planned on ending our day on a good note but Lady Isabella made the choice for me. She made a quick turn to the right and attempted to bolt back to the barn. She had a full on gallop for about 6 strides, but I got her back under control and we walked nicely back to the barn where I made her work some more before the ride ended.

So, even though she tried to bolt back home when we were finished, I still view it as a major victory! We went on a trail by ourselves!!! We have come a long way.

CW, glad to see you back on here!!

Stan, so sorry you had to walk your new horse around on the trek but I am happy that Stella is loading for you now. I think you should keep both of them for a while.


----------



## Stan

Thanks for the encouragement folks.
Its like I woke up in the morning and all the drive and confidence was left in the bed. Dealt with both horses but the spark had gone. I know I have two good horses. One who knows what to do but has a few issues which i have reached the end of my teather with, and a younger one who just needs milage and is quick to learn.

I'm going to size him for a bit tonight and then try him in a Myler combination.

Before I brought Bugs I ordered a bitless bridle for Stella. It finally arrived. This is different from the ones I have seen and will post a photo later when I have put it on her and of course comment will be invited. I doubt it will fit Bugs but he will also get to do the cat walk with it on.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I agree with Montana/Scott that you're on the right track. I've learned a lot in the last year from some great natural horsemanship trainers here in Missouri USA - who also just happen to be skilled horsemen/women and Parelli-trained trainers. The amazing thing is when I watch them do whatever it is we're doing, it seems so simple. Then, they watch me do it and can see all types of small differences which limit my success. I swear, there are such subtle clues the horse picks up on. For example, the trainer pointed a finger that I didn't notice - that finger makes all the difference in sending my horses in the direction I want. And, Stan, make sure it is your pointer finger, not the attitude finger! The horse can tell the difference!  Another example, I was working on my young horse, sending him forward or in circles, such as you would need to do if you were to have the horse load himself into the trailer. I was glancing at the horse's hip instead of shoulder. He stopped. I looked at his hip to see why he stopped and he swung his hindquarters around. Well, I found out that looking at the shoulder makes the horse want to go forward, but looking at the hip means stop to the horse. So, they can tell the difference -- and now it's my ongoing lesson -- don't look at the hip! So, it probably feels like a lot of work ahead, and you're very disappointed that you've missed out on a lot of fun trekking this year... but I promise you, when you get the combination right, and Stella realizes that the gig is up, you will be very pleased at how well you and she can work together and I bet you see a big change in her attitude. This type of training may be a good investment with Bugs to get you both off on the right foot and helps you figure out which horse you're going to be riding in the coming weeks on the treks ahead.


----------



## pony gal

Congrats on your trail ride, Corgi. I haven't tried riding my gelding, Moz, alone from here, but have hauled him out and went alone. He does pretty well away, but I think he might want to come home too fast for me, if I rode him from here. Next yr, I think we'll try it.


----------



## oobiedoo

CW congrats on the babies next thing you know all your money and time will be spent on little bitty boots and ponies, just speaking from experience. 

Stan. Maybe your confidence is wherever mine is? My energy has gone missing too. I haven't worked since early September and still haven't ridden Judy Judy Big Ears again.i did get on a friends mare, not even as tall as Judy and I thought my daughter and friend were going to hurt themselves laughing at my attempt to mount without a leg up.
I did get a Chicks catalog today and they have a mounting stirrup for western saddles. Might have to get one.

Y'all take care and have fun and you find my missing confidence and energy please send them home as they're very much missed around here.


----------



## montcowboy

corgi. sounds like the ride of a life time. those are the times that stick with us forever. stan. i havent been around here very long. and i tend to get a little long winded..lol.. but i told the story of my horse that kept jumping off of mountains. well.. i told that cause of your problems..and from the first time i found this thread the first thing i read was you and stella.and the problemsyou were having. by the time i finally decided to make her a brood mare. i was where you are saying your at now. after and entire life of horses by mid thirties. i just didnt have it in me anymore. when i rode a nice broke saddle horse..broke by me i might add.. the love or horses.and riding came flooding back.i havent read from the time i been here about you going on a great horse back ride. so for me..of course your not looking forward to riding.working a horse. i know if you keep at it. it will happen. cause honestly. horses and riding is really a love story. and love can be fickle we need successes for it to continue. have your perelli trainer and you take both your horses and go for a long. fantastic ride. she can help you. and you get out. on top of your horse. all summer i been working with a young man that always wanted to train horses. and so much of what i ended up doing was keeping him positive horse require all of us. mind body and soul. and if any one of those three..mind body and soul is missing when your with your horse. the horse turns into a ship with out a rudder. find what part is missing. or two parts that are missing.fix them.. get them back. and it will be what it use to be. good luck. happy trails.. and ride safe everyone.


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Such a busy time of year. I hate the shorter days. Depresses me to leave to go to work when it is dark and drive home from work in the dark!
> 
> Isabella and I hit a milestone is our partnership on Sunday. Hubby didn't feel well so I went to the farm by myself. A trainer was there giving lessons so I just rode around in the arena, staying out of their way. Isabella was very cooperative and I felt like attempting something she has always refused.....going on the trail alone!
> 
> Isabella will go anywhere I ask her to go, as long as there is another horse with us. I understand that it is because she didn't trust me enough as her leader. I decided to see if that had changed.
> 
> I told the trainer what I was going to do in case I didn't come back! LOL
> 
> When I got to the entrance of the woods, Isabella hesitated and I urged her to walk on....and she did!!!!
> 
> It was just a short trail but we did it. I stopped her halfway and made her bend for some treats. I could tell she was a little nervous still so I wanted to make it a nice experience for her. We stood there for a while while she ate a couple of treats.
> 
> When we reached the end of the short trail, we can turn left and go over a bridge to more trails, or take a right and head back to the barn. I wasn't going to push my luck and planned on ending our day on a good note but Lady Isabella made the choice for me. She made a quick turn to the right and attempted to bolt back to the barn. She had a full on gallop for about 6 strides, but I got her back under control and we walked nicely back to the barn where I made her work some more before the ride ended.
> 
> So, even though she tried to bolt back home when we were finished, I still view it as a major victory! We went on a trail by ourselves!!! We have come a long way.
> 
> CW, glad to see you back on here!!
> 
> Stan, so sorry you had to walk your new horse around on the trek but I am happy that Stella is loading for you now. I think you should keep both of them for a while.


Corgi that is a great milestone congratulations 
its nice to be back too


----------



## Country Woman

oobiedoo said:


> CW congrats on the babies next thing you know all your money and time will be spent on little bitty boots and ponies, just speaking from experience.
> 
> Stan. Maybe your confidence is wherever mine is? My energy has gone missing too. I haven't worked since early September and still haven't ridden Judy Judy Big Ears again.i did get on a friends mare, not even as tall as Judy and I thought my daughter and friend were going to hurt themselves laughing at my attempt to mount without a leg up.
> I did get a Chicks catalog today and they have a mounting stirrup for western saddles. Might have to get one.
> 
> Y'all take care and have fun and you find my missing confidence and energy please send them home as they're very much missed around here.



Thank you I don't really think so 
my money goes to Starbucks lol


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi - Yay! Thats an awesome accomplishment!
CW - oh you know my money goes right to Starbucks as well...I try to stay away but the force is just too strong.

Had our lesson yesterday and today. Were tough lessons, but we're progressing. Something new to share, we halted from a canter, and then departed the halt into a canter. She listened and it was an amazing feeling. I'm sure I was smiling like a big goof ball!


----------



## Stan

Yep Stella and I are parting company for a while. Ill keep her healthy and on her toes now and again, but I need some me time. Last good time I had with Stella was March getting on 9 months ago now. Only just realised how long its been.

Well new gates to be hung tomorrow then time working with Bugs, and with a little luck a ride on Sunday. He will have some issues dealing with new things but I expected that. We have had some very bad weather here over this week. A tornado went through a suburb in Auckland the other day, three men lost there lives and several persons are in hospital. It is a very rear ocassion for us to have that kind of storm in NZ, its cold at present and they say there is global warming. I wonder where.


----------



## montcowboy

lets see stan. global warming. its still raining in montana. when i normally have a few feet of snow.was just thinking about planting some banana trees.hope everyone is having a great week..suppose to get a powerdering of snow this week. would be nice if it froze finally to get rid of the mud. im going to be having some serious hoof issues once it dries out. im thinking thats what my winter is going to be. doctoring hoofs. ride safe everyone


----------



## eliduc

*fighting talk*

She is kind of obsessive/compulsive in that respect. We have an agreement. I overlook her one fault and she seldom mentions any of my many. :???:


----------



## eliduc

Is there any way to immediately remove a post? Something weird is going on. I send a post and it doesn't post. I rewrite it and then it posts twice.


----------



## montcowboy

well at least your bride admits to only one fault..lol


----------



## eliduc

No she doesn't. Is that a fault?


----------



## eliduc

I had to go on a blood thinner and give up a lot of things that I did like skiing. The doctor told me a concussion could be fatal. I live 30 miles from a hospital. I came back to horses but my confidence is still not the same. Like I did two months of ground work on my colt before I mounted him. I have been riding him for five months and just started working him at the canter. I am someone who rode every rotten horse in Los Angeles county when I was young and have been under thousands of horses shoeing them.


----------



## Stan

O/K guys the two words that I advise all younger men to have down pat so it rolls off the tounge but also sounds like you mean it.

YES DEAR
say it wrong and its a week of silence That at times is not a bad thing.

Blood thinners. I to have to take the daily dose along with a bunch of other medications. Payback for eating high fat and sugar foods in my younger years. Those were the days, now I look at a piece of cake and its a pound of weight on the gut. 

Where have the ladies gone. I used to spend considerable time making a man comment then retreating to the corner.

Its Saturday, raining, cold, and summer,? time to install the new gate and start working the horses.


----------



## Country Woman

Grace we would make good Starbucks buddies lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to be here again 
my saying to my hubby Marc is '' happy wife happy life ''


----------



## Prairie Rose

If Momma ain't happy...ain't nobody happy


Hectic in my world, as usual. That's ok though. 

I bought hubby a Christmas present and let him try it out the other day.

I got a really nice used saddle from a friend. My saddles are too small for him--I am 5'3" and he is 6'2". 
This one's a Saddlesmith Ammerman roping saddle. Built nice and solid. 

He has only just started riding with me in the past couple of years. Until that point, he was content to do chores. He enjoys feeding the horses and fencing and that type of thing, but I finally got him in the saddle. 
He has even ridden the Badlands with me.  He has decided he likes it! As he is pretty green, he only rides my appy. (the other two horses are not for beginners yet). 

Now, he surely likes having his own saddle--we've been borrowing one from a friend up until now--but I'm not sure he really 'gets' the coolness of this gift. He tried it out and it fits horse and rider, so look out next spring!  I may get him trained in chasing cows yet, my city boy husband.  

I got a few pictures and will post them when I get them loaded. 

When he married me, he married horse's. 

Snowstorm on the way here this weekend. I, of course, work.


----------



## Prairie Rose

On riding and as we age.....
I have an inner argument with myself sometimes.
It has to do with......am I feeling chicken or....is it with age comes wisdom and caution?

I lean toward the latter. Makes me feel better. 

I have ridden my entire life. Never have I been afraid until the past few years. It was like once I hit 40, I grew more cautious in some ways. 
Some days I surely don't like that feeling.
Yet, maybe it has saved my behind a time or two.

With age comes wisdom, right? 

Several years ago I was riding a young green paint gelding for a friend. He needed a tune-up. 
Well, that ****** reared and flipped over and landed on me. Trashed my left shoulder. To this day I feel it when I swing my saddle on a horse.
I got back on that horse that night and rode him. 
Then could hardly move for a few weeks. OUCH. 

I guess that's what I want to avoid. Can't afford to get hurt. 

I should have listened to my instinct that night with that horse. He was being pushy and I stepped on too soon. He needed some groundwork for respect, and I skipped that. Dumb move on MY part.


----------



## montcowboy

now i see why im always in the dog house.. darn....lol


----------



## Country Woman

my hubby too is always in the dog house too lol 
Good morning everyone 
its cold and wet here so not riding weather


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, Montana, Eliduc -- Here's a thought -- I thought I was wrong once but I was wrong. LOL.


----------



## montcowboy

****.. darnit. and you were so close..lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see everyone here again


----------



## montcowboy

anyone ever notice that on our thread of oldies.that we post and talk more then any thread ive seen..its like we dont know when to shut up..lol..i love that..lol


----------



## Stan

Hi all, the photo I posted of the horses in the swimming hole is my aim with Bugs. And of course a ride.
Yesterday I hung the gate and stretched some wire. Bugs was there the whole time. He took off when I towed the trailer behind the quad but got curious aftr a short time and come on up for a look. The fence was the most interesting his behaviour was more like a dog than a horse. As I was stretching out the wire and fixing onto the posts he was beside me the whole way. I would pull the wire through the rings making a lot of noise stopping every 4 yards for each post and there he was right beside me. I moved he moved, I stopped he stopped. The metre distance I insist he keep between us got a little close at times and I had to push him away as he was crouding me a little and getting in the way, but his nose was into what I was doing.

The trailer, he started mouthing the tools that were in it, thought he was going to pick up the tape measure and check out my work for a while there.:lol: However while he had his head into things I started tapping on the steel side making considerabe noise, Bugs, well he continued doing what he was doing and his head was only feet from the hammer i was using. 

I was impressed with his attitude he followed me around like a puppy. Plastic bags rattling got him moving, so today is going to be new experence for him I am taking the puppy for a walk along the beach. Ill trailer him the mile to the beach that will give him more practice with loading. The beach is also a road so there will be the odd car which will give him a little more experence, the surf crashing, the wind. the feel of sand. Ill walk him a mile or so, so he settles, get him into the water and see what happens. If all goes well and he continues to listen to me when we get home Ill saddle him up and go out on the neighbours farm. I also put zink ointment on his nose for sun burn which he promply tried to share with me, all over my shirt.:shock:


----------



## acorn

Seventy two here and I intend to ride at least until I'm ninety.

I used to ride the 16 plus hand tbs and did some of everything, fox hunting, events, endurance, showing, etc. Now I ride trails and love the technical ones. Now I ride a 14 h. "hony" and having the time of my life.
I was always competitive but now I only compete with myself. Nothing to prove just pure enjoyment.

I always heard that you must use it or lose it so I use it cause I sure don't want to lose it and be some old person who putters around the house.


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome, Acorn. 

Just a quick note to you, Stan. This Bugs is sounding very, very good. I love how he is following you and interested in what you do, and settling quickly after new sounds/sights startle him. I have one like that and that behavior has a tendency to worm its way into your heart, doesn't it? Good luck with the beach experiment! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Acorn nice to meet you


----------



## eliduc

Some thoughts: With age comes wisdom and caution...and being chicken.
Is there any other place except the doghouse?
Stan I really comiserate with you for the cold weather you are experiencing. It was 19 degress f. (7.2 c.) here last night. P. Rose, you " ..finally got him in the saddle????"


----------



## Prairie Rose

LOL Eliduc! Git to yer doghouse! 

Yea, I always thought I'd marry a rancher, but instead fell for this tall fella, totally city boy. Couldn't be more opposite. 
He knew from day 1 though that I am all country and that is that.
We've been married almost 25 years and he has learned to build a darned nice fence, haul bales, vet a horse, etc. 

Here's the aforementioned saddle.









Hubby aboard. I told ya, he is tall. My appy mare is about 14 and a half hands.
Need to get the husband a taller husband broke trail horse.


----------



## Prairie Rose

She who must be obeyed, aboard. LOL. Right Stan?


----------



## Prairie Rose

Profile of my mustang mare


----------



## Prairie Rose

My QH gelding. He's a Doc Bar/Two Eyed Jack bred fella.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Montana Cowboy,
It's nice to chat. I enjoy it, ya might have noticed. 

Acorn, my good friend Fran rides the Badlands still, and she's in her 70s. 
I like your philosophy.


----------



## montcowboy

welcome acorn. great pictures prairie... its either a taller horse or a shorter hubby..lol.. but then if he hauls hay and fixes fence..send him my way... hope everyone is doing good.finally got to winter here. snow..sub zero weather. darn it.ride safe everyone.. happy trails


----------



## montcowboy

prairie.. you have to admit.nothing is better then a solid built quarter horse. just makes my happy seeing one. when you send your hubby to me for the hay hauling and fence fixing.just tell him i have a very tall well broke horse for him.. and i really do like that last picture.. cant beat that build.. ride safe


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi everyone, welcome Acorn 

Grace: I'm sooooo happy for you with all the progress you have made with Kes! Love hearing about them 

Stan: Sad that you have decided to "cut the cord" with Stella, but sometimes enough is enough. Glad that your looking forward to training your new boy 

CW: good god woman, where have you been! Sooooo happy to see you back on here 

Rose: your mustang is gooooorgeous!

On to my sassy mare....I decided to have my trainer ride her once a week for a little while to get her trained up a little faster. I really thought I could do it with bi-weekly lessons but I got in over my head a little bit. Yes...i'm a soft touch with her....when she acts up I panic....is it the saddle, is she sore....did she hurt herself....

My trainer told me to stop molly coddling her so much **** and ride her through it. She is just being a baby and has my number. Yes yes I got everything checked out, neurotic mama that I am, her saddle is fine, she has no booboos except for the gauge on her forehead that makes her look like a 3 eyed poneh and got it from god knows what thats finally healing lol. (...must get some more bubble wrap....)

Went for a trail ride with my trainer last week monday, she was fine, I was a mess, but we got through it.

It is soo different when it's not your horse. Not that you don't care about it, but once you have your own, it becomes an extension of the family. I need to get a little tougher with her, and ride her like I should be.

On a good note, when she does act up she has a natural "piaffe" with ALOT of knee action, I was sooo happy and ****ed off (peed off that she was being a brat) at the same time lol! For those that do not know what on earth I am talking about heres a video of a piaffe it starts at 56 sec.:





 
Off to work this morning, then going to ride my big Sassy mare. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Went on a quick whirlwind trip to New York City yesterday. Spent 10 hours walking around the Big Apple and got home today at 2:30am. Now I am like a zombie today. I try to make it to NYC every December but I fear my aches and pains the next day mean I may be getting too old for that much walking!

Haven't seen Isabella since Wednesday and haven't ridden since last Sunday. Trying to muster up enough energy to drive to the farm. It is drizzling and gloomy out so the chances of me getting motivated enough to do that are very small.

I feel guilty when I am not riding or at least spending time with her.


----------



## Country Woman

Nice Pictures Prairie Rose 
Nice to see you all again

I was a bit depressed for a bit the rain does that to me though 
I still have the desire to ride still 

nice to see you all again


----------



## montcowboy

Prairie Rose said:


> My QH gelding. He's a Doc Bar/Two Eyed Jack bred fella.


Has anyone ever seen a four eyed jack?? just curious.if two eyed jacks are good. just think??????..... happy trails everyone..


----------



## montcowboy

*think they want to eat??*

here is part of what i run into every morning . they think there starving to death. after the gate opens.they race to beat each other to the hay. guess its important to them who gets the first mouth full. notice the two on the right?? curly hair. there my new curly horses. interesting breed.never heard of them till this spring. like poodles there anti-alergic.. some thing like that. people with alergies can be around them. plus..trivia knowlege.the first picture of a curly horse was setting bull in late 1800.. i figured if people buy poodles..then why wouldnt they buy a poodle horse??? on my way to independently poorer then i already am..lol..ride safe everyone.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Montana, 
Buddy is built like a brick you-know-what house. He is really coming along nicely under saddle. I have found that he eases into a nice, natural slow lope that is wonderful! He is really powerful, and when I gallop in a plowed field, the push from those hindquarters is kind of awe-inspiring. He packs some speed as well. He is pretty level-headed, thank goodness. I am no longer a fan of shenanignans. I like a horse that 'thinks' and doesn't just 'react'. 

Love, love love your curly horses! Do those curls shed out in spring? Great looking herd you have there!


Country Woman,
Sure wish you could come and visit me. I lead a rather wacky and constantly busy lifestyle, but I promise, we'd keep you in laughter in this household. Never a dull moment. I have horses that need riding also. You would not get bored! 

Hi Fahn,
Your lady horse will be a fun one.  She sounds like quite a character! I enjoy reading the 'happy' in your posts about her. 

Corgi, hope you had good walking shoes on for the Big Apple!  
I feel guilty sometimes too, that I don't get enough time to ride my horses as much as I want or I think they need....but a good horse friend told me something and it is quite true.
He said, 'those horses in the field look really content and they aren't complaining, heck, they have it made'.


----------



## Country Woman

montcowboy said:


> here is part of what i run into every morning . they think there starving to death. after the gate opens.they race to beat each other to the hay. guess its important to them who gets the first mouth full. notice the two on the right?? curly hair. there my new curly horses. interesting breed.never heard of them till this spring. like poodles there anti-alergic.. some thing like that. people with alergies can be around them. plus..trivia knowlege.the first picture of a curly horse was setting bull in late 1800.. i figured if people buy poodles..then why wouldnt they buy a poodle horse??? on my way to independently poorer then i already am..lol..ride safe everyone.



very nice picture love the curly horses


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks for the offer Prairie Rose 
that would be good


----------



## montcowboy

prairie. there is nothing like feeling the power..the sheer strength of some horses. and thank you. only my little lady is missing from the picture. she is a good looking quarter horse too. after 30 years of twh. i decided to go back to quarter horses in the last few years. i always had a few around training them for some clients but if you have one gaited horse you need all gaited horses. 
i always wanted to hike around nyc to corgi. decided i would get mugged. by a bridge and get lost. once i drove my pickumup truck from montana to where i could see nyc with the intent to drive through it. but chickened out. looked huge.figured if i drove in there i would be a little old man before i found my way back out. wildernesses are so much easier to get around in. hope everyone had a great weekend and going to have a great week.. i think my horses like me only feeding them..lol.. the tend to not like it when i start grabbing saddles and bridles. oh yeah and yes they do shed off to pretty straight hair prairie. they actually have haired up alot more. they have this look of a ball of yarn right now.ill try to get a pic. there a pain to curry out the only way i found is wax on wax off . what a pain. i wasnt that big a fan of the movie yet for me to do wax on wax off daily...lol. ride safe everyone..happy trails.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning to all my horse friends 
I have joined a dog forum to learn more about dogs before 
I get one


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Mondays seem to be the day I am most horse sick...since I ride on Wed and Thurs each week, by Monday I am missing my horse so much it's all I can think about. Along with all this rain and gloomy weather, I'm going stir crazy.

Fahntasia - love the Sassy stories. Sounds like we are quite similar, my trainer keeps telling me to get tough on Kes, that she knows I'm easy on her so she tries to be bossy. She does, and I know it, I let her get away with things for too long, and now I have to show her I mean what I ask. Would love to see Sassy doing her Piaffe!!

Stan - interested to hear how things went with Bugs at the ocean. and we need some pics of him!

CW- Cheating on us with a dog forum, eh? What kind of dog are you getting, so excited for you!

Mont - LOVE the Curlies!! What are you planning to do with them?


----------



## montcowboy

so far grace all i seem to do is brush brush brush...lol..but i wanted to try out the alergic free horses. figure there has to be many young people that dont ride cause of alergies. had a good summer on them. one trivia thingabout curlies is they have super strong hard hoofs. its natural for them. i took that with a grain of salt.and thought not in my country..where i ride.. with my nose a little high ..and guess what..there hoofs are super tough..and hard. did all the miles of training this summer barefooted. into the mountains..i used them as pack horses for my fall hunting trip..rocks.. mountains.. tough going.and they were fine..by the end of hunting season one of them got a little foot sore in the hind end. i went through three settings on the rest of my horses and with the price of shoes and nails.. i was impressed..saving my back ..priceless..lol. check them out on the web..its very interesting.. might help on those long days whenyou cant ride and havent seen your horse... hope you have a great holiday season grace. and hope everyone on the forum does too.. ride safe..happy trails


----------



## Country Woman

I am only in the planning and researching area right now 
I would like to get a German Shepherd or a Golden Shepherd { a golden retreiver German shepherd cross or a Boxer 
have to find one that gets along with cats and birds


----------



## maisie

Oh mont, I've lived in NYC for 35 years. I'm sure you could get around just fine if you really wanted to. Me, I'd choose wilderness now (but I'd need help). There are hardly any horses here and absolutely no wide open spaces.

CW, I love dogs and I think rescue dogs are the best of all. Every one that has come through my door has turned out to be a good companion and grateful buddy. Our current dog was a big challenge at first but he's paid us back 1,000 times over.

I've got a cold/virus thing today so I didn't work and I cancelled my riding lesson. :-( Lessons have been going well so that's a shame. Last weekend my instructor commented about my canter - "that's a good 1st or 2nd level canter" and made me very proud. I haven't even competed training level yet.

I've gotten over a hump. It's a mix of confidence, skill, balance and just letting things fall into place. I do it by stepping back when I'm feeling bad, doing things that I feel confident with and just sort of approaching from a different angle. And never ever giving up, just regrouping. Being over that hump is tremendous.


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> I am only in the planning and researching area right now
> I would like to get a German Shepherd or a Golden Shepherd { a golden retreiver German shepherd cross or a Boxer
> have to find one that gets along with cats and birds


I just pulled a border collie out of the shelter. A high kill shelter. She is almost perfect. I am fostering her till she finds her perfect home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I can't access my local shelter adpotees


----------



## Stan

I did not make it to the beach but I did get in a ride today. I spent 30 minutes riding Bugs. No complaints he went well considering he has to learn my body language and mine his. Ill take him on the farm for an hour tomorrow night and try for the beach again on Saturday.

She who must be obeyed took the photos and commented I have to get into shape, well I responded in an instant and demanded to know what she ment. She had the gaul to tell me I was getting rather round, whats wrong with round I responded curtly its a shape. I walked away so she could not get the last word in:lol: 
Now and again we win one.

The other photo is Stella and Kate looking on.


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
hope you all are well 
nice pictures Stan


----------



## montcowboy

nice pictures stan. ya look good riding that bronc. so why is it so quiet on here anymore? what happened to all the talkers?? its up to you stan to get everybody back and yacking up a storm.. im missing the old place. dont make me call you out by name...lol.. hope everyone is doing good..ride safe..and hope you have happy holidays.. happy trailseveryone


----------



## maisie

Stan the Man - he looks good on a horse! 

Stan, I think you just needed another male on the farm. I'm sorry that you're selling Stella though. There's something about her that's special.


----------



## montcowboy

its ok.stan and i can keep this forum going.right stan??..lol..here is my new horse i got this fall. and have enjoyed working with her. some times its like you just click with a horse. and working them.training them is just so much fun. you can hardly wait for tomorrow to get here. when i finally got putting some trail miles on her. and road miles.. getting the as many wet saddle blankets before winters ugly head hit i found that she was just a hoot. the more i rode her the more i enjoyed her.. makes you remember why we do it . anyways.not great pictures of her. but its all i have. ride safe everyone


----------



## corgi

Was finally able to ride after work tonight! It is amazing how much my mood improves after I spend time with Isabella.

The evening barn help was late so I helped bring in horses and feed. I am muddy, smell like horse, and have hay in my hair...but I wouldn't want it any other way!

Stopping by a saddle store tomorrow to check out an Aussie saddle. They intrigue me and I would like to try one.

Stan and Montana....great pictures!!!


----------



## montcowboy

hey corgi. i think the smell of hay mud horse and leather to be one of the greatest smells known to man kind.. had a check out lady one time when i was buying a powerade ask me what i been doing. i said working some young horses out. and she informed me that her last husband had that same smell...and was a darn good marriage till he stoped riding horses....lol.anyways everyone lets get some action back on here.its cold.snowy..windy..and i dont want to leave the fire... ride safe everyone...


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> Stan the Man - he looks good on a horse!
> 
> Stan, I think you just needed another male on the farm. I'm sorry that you're selling Stella though. There's something about her that's special.


I walk outside and there she is and always with that look on her face. Im not sure if I will be able to sell her at this time even though we have had a parting of the ways, so to speak. When she stands tall at the fence and steers at me its the look of i'm so cute you cant sell me and she is right There is something about that horse that most people like and are attracted to once you have been around her. So if your coming over to NZ to escape the winter there is a horse here that needs a little work out. She is realy fat. I'm thinking of changing her name to Toofat.:lol: And one of her good points after one has worked on her front hoof and it hits the ground she picks up the back one and waits. Its times like that, that make it a hard decision.:-( like trading in a wife. oops of the the corner again,


----------



## montcowboy

wish i could get over there and miss the winter here. and go on some rides with you. i would love to see your country. and put some miles on your horses with you. get back here when the snow is gone.. hmmmmmm.now that im thinking about it..lol.. ride safe everyone..and stan..see..you and i can keep this thread on the forum a rocken.. by our talken.... lol...


----------



## montcowboy

hey corgi.. nice to know your helping me and stan out on getting this thread going.. seems everyone is busy.. wonder why im not...lol.. oh yeah.winter. thats my excuse and im sticking to it....lol..ride safe everyone.. and feel free to jump right in...


----------



## Country Woman

Hey everyone nice to see everyone again 
how is the weather where you are?


----------



## Country Woman

Montana very nice pictures of your horses 
those pictures remind me of my cousins place in Kamloops bc


----------



## montcowboy

hey cw. its mild for winter here. about 20 degrees..not much snow. i been trying to get some action on our thread here. but im sure every one is tired of hearing from me..lol.oh well.if they talk im quiet... so hows the dog hunt going cw? finalize on a breed yet? i got my little trail buddy. he has plenty of heart for our trips into the mountains..just a little short on his legs...lol.. but he goes everywhere with me.steals my pillow at night..eats off my plate.oh wait he just told me its his plate im eating off of.... ride safe everyone..happy trails this holiday season


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter sitter said:


> I just pulled a border collie out of the shelter. A high kill shelter. She is almost perfect. I am fostering her till she finds her perfect home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Critter, it's a small world. I have a border collie from the Omaha (Papillon) fosters with the Nebraska Border Collie Rescue. She's a doll; makes our third BC adoptee


----------



## acorn

I imagine there will be more folks posting after the holidays. Most people are trying to get those gifts bought and wrapped. Not me, I gave that up years ago. Now everyone gets a check. Much much easier as I have no little ones to buy for.


----------



## montcowboy

so your saying my check is in the mail acorn??? lol. lady. papillions are great. never heard of the before.and four years ago i took this online dog quiz and it was going to pick the dog for me after i answered all the questions..it said that 75 percent on down to 50 percent when all tallied for a breed of dog and its the dog for you..so i took it. and got a 97 percent pick of one dog..yes. a papillion.go figure. so i looked them up..decided if a higher power like the internet said its the dog for me.i got me one. boo. my little tail buddy. if interested i have a few pictures of him on my profile. but he goes everywhere with me.. and people laugh when the see us heading down the trail.. happy holidays everyone... ride safe


----------



## Stan

acorn said:


> I imagine there will be more folks posting after the holidays. Most people are trying to get those gifts bought and wrapped. Not me, I gave that up years ago. Now everyone gets a check. Much much easier as I have no little ones to buy for.


I do the same even for the grand children I send the my kids a set amount for each of the grandchildren and tell them to spend wisely and put my name on the present . Just when I was getting going she who must has called. off I go


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Critter, it's a small world. I have a border collie from the Omaha (Papillon) fosters with the Nebraska Border Collie Rescue. She's a doll; makes our third BC adoptee


 
Talking about rescue dogs, here in New Zealand we have rescued dogs that can drive a car, No I am not taking the micky out of anyone.

The spca in an attempt to show the public that rescued muts are as good as the specialist bred dog so they set out to prove it by teaching them to drive a car which also included going round a hair pin bend.

They start it, put it in gear, foot on the throtle and steer, and brake. It was televised. 
So if you are looking for a mut that can drive a car we have two.

Its true. I swear on my three carrots


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, I've noticed the thread being a little quieter. I haven't had much to say, personally. We are going to get rain & maybe snow over the next couple of days, & also have to go into town today as we have a scheduled appt. I've never liked the commercialization of Christmas, & have eased out over the last few years. 
Stan-good luck w/your new horse-sounds like a good one.

mc-nice bay mare,glad you two clicked. A Papillion? If it works-it works! They are cute!

Good morning to all & hope more chime in as they get time to get back to a computer.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy folks.
I have to head to town to work soon, but wanted to pop in and say howdy first.  

CW, weather here is mild right now, in the 20s. We have about 4 inches of snow on the ground. Pretty to look at out the window.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Yesterday and today are my lesson days...she did great yesterday. We had quite a bit of collection in all three gaits, she was listening to me much better (I was tougher with her, no more babying the horse). We're working on transitions, she's halting much better, she's half halting much better. Our trainer is awesome, Kes has come a long way since September.

Speaking of dogs...I have a five pound min pin, the most loyal dog I've ever known. Min Pins are family friendly, but pick one person to be loyal to. Since I am the alpha in my house, she plicked me. She is also an alpha and between the two of us we run this place. She will love on the hubby, but only if I am home. If I'm gone, hubby says she will not come out of her den for anything. He thinks she's a traitor. Nope, she's just mine LOL


----------



## Country Woman

good morning every one nice to see you all again


----------



## eliduc

I've been doing mostly arena work lately with Trampus, my Qtr. Gelding. We have three inches of snow on the ground so I decided to ride him out. He was a nut cake for no good reason since he has been getting ridden every day. He was spooking at non existent boogy men and on the muscle. I guess everything looks different when it's white. I decided to trot him up a nice long hill that he is familiar with to take the spunk out of him. It was a stupid mistake. He was fine going up but coming down he slipped, his hind quarters scooted out from under him and he went down kabam! I pushed my self out of the stirrups and avoided having his side land on my leg. He missed stepping on my hand by inches as he was scrambling to get up. That's the hand that I already had half my thumb amputated from after a previous non horse accident. (I tell people that I can only hitch hike going north now or that I used to be a virtuoso recorder player but now I can only play half notes. I sometimes say that I used to be a logger or a roper or that before the accident I cut up French Fries with an electric french fry machine for Inn & Out burgers which brings up all kinds of possibilities.) Anyhoo, I got back on and started to ride him down the hill but he was slipping so I got off and walked to the bottom. 

I thought at first I came out of it unscathed but then my chest started hurting. The trail on the hill is strewn with volcanic rocks in places and I must have landed on a small one. I had a bruise about the size of a half dollar on my chest. Bruised pride kept me from telling my bride about the incident until this morning.... not wanting to scare her away from horse activities. She asked if it still hurt. I said "Only when I move. I have a bruise on my chest." Then she asked, "Where was it?" 

I replied, "About two inches to the right of my left nipple." Then I realized that she meant where did it happen? 

This reminds me of when I was a down hill skier when I was younger. I was getting kind of cocky, thinking I was pretty good. Then one afternoon I found myself alone on this steep slope covered with a sheet of ice and with mogals four feet high. I was falling about every six feet. It was closing time and a ski patrol guy checking the slopes appeared at the bottom of the hill. He finally asked me, somewhat rudely I may add, if I needed help. "No No. I'm fine, " I lied. 

This morning my sweetie reminded me that I am not twenty years old anymore. I used to think I was a hell of a horse trainer.


----------



## montcowboy

glad your ok eliduc. sounds like a wild ride..lol. Gracy i never had any doubt you were in charge...lol now you got me thinking about past wrecks. past ouwwies and dumb things ive done over the years. there is so many i can really set on just one. maybe in time ill remember one that i actually got to walk away from..lol. but then if it wasnt for the wrecks how could we possibly know when to enjoy the good rides. i enjoy doing arena work..well with some horses. some are just not made for arena working . i spent two years in new mexico breaking arabs. had me some wild wrecks there. got hit by a little lighting once. chasing horses over a ridge. thank my lucky stars my horse had shoes on. or i probably would have been curly headed for life. instead of just numb headed for years. but glad to say after a few weeks the horse could walk a straightline again.my eye stoped twitching by itsself .and the horses i was chasing came back on there own. so.. good ending after all..ride safe everyone..happy holidays


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to be here again 
love being here too 
have a great day


----------



## Stan

Just to anoy those experencing cold wet weather. In my neck of the woods the sun is shining no wind clear skys and warm.

Bad weather is on its way though expected to arrive in a week.

Off riding for the remainder of the day.

Cheers all.


----------



## Stan

*I know I'm quite emotional anyway, so this story especially touched me...*

*A couple was Christmas shopping on Christmas Eve and the whole place was heaving, packed with other last-minute shoppers.* 

*Walking through the shopping centre, the surprised wife looked up from a window display and noticed her husband was nowhere to be seen. She knew they had lots still to do and she became very upset.* 

*She rummaged in her handbag and found her mobile phoned and then used it to call her husband to ask him where he was.* 

*The husband in a calm voice replied: "Darling, you remember the jewellery shop we went into five years ago, where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we could not afford and I told you that one day I would get it for you...?"* 

*His wife's eyes filled with tears of emotion and she began to cry softly and stifling a sob she whispered:"Yes, I remember that jewellery shop..."* 
*.*
*.*



*"Well," he said, "I'm in the pub next door to it." :shock::lol::wink:*





*Back to my corner again.*


----------



## Eagle Child

Fun reading eliduc's and montcowboy's tall tales...er...true confessions....:lol:. 

Or, I should say, thank God you're ok, but you both have a way with words that makes your hair raising tales pretty funny. Glad you have a sense of humor about almost buying the farm! 

All this from an old 60 year old lady who is chicken to lope because of her bad neck.


----------



## Country Woman

Today I am not talking horses
I pray for all the families that lost loved ones in the tragic 
shooting that claimed the lives of 26 people 20 of them children


----------



## pony gal

The weather was nice again today, I went riding with some friends instead of getting the Christmas tree up. I think it's suppose to rain tomorrow so there's still a chance I'll get it up sometime before the 25th.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Today I am not talking horses
> I pray for all the families that lost loved ones in the tragic
> shooting that claimed the lives of 26 people 20 of them children


Its on the news here in NZ. I can't imagine how you all feel being so close to home


----------



## corgi

It is just impossible to understand how someone can walk into a Kindergarten classroom and shoot an entire class. 

Very, very sad.

I will be going to the farm in a little while and escape reality for a bit.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, so tragic-can't imagine the pain for those poor families.

Stan-are you rididng Bugs? How did it go? It's cold, wet & windy here. The fire will be going soon, then I can thaw out.


----------



## Country Woman

Good Morning after yesterday I hugged my husband and said 
how lucky we are that my daughter and his children were able to be safe in their schools 
I sent a message to my daughter saying I love you 

I think my cat sensed my sadness so he is laying beside me


----------



## montcowboy

no kidding. such a sad sad affair. breaks my heart.


----------



## eliduc

It's nice here too. It's snowing and was 4.0 degrees when I got up this morning.


----------



## eliduc

I think there is a sickness in this country. I turned off CSI last week. The plot was about a chain saw murder where the victim was cut in half while still alive complete with graphic representations of the body parts and blood. So what do they expect when our entertainment media is saturated with crap like that and our youth are desensitized to horror and mutilation.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, so tragic-can't imagine the pain for those poor families.
> 
> Stan-are you rididng Bugs? How did it go? It's cold, wet & windy here. The fire will be going soon, then I can thaw out.


I'm running behind in my schedule for him due to Me being a little on the jaded side, lack of energy. Today is a different ball game and a riding we go leaving in an hour or so and if he goes O/K Ill keep him out most of the day. My plan is to take him over my neighbours farm, through some forest and end up on the beach. Then along the beach to allow him to get aquanted with cars before I come off the beach into the settlement and about a mile and an half of road work going back home. In all about 5 hours walking.

I have enterd into another trek on the 19th January so a lot of work to be done on Bugs Not to mention me.

Roslyn asked me how long I was keeping him, I told her I had brought him, she said I did not tell her. Im sure I did last week when I made up my mind. Now i really have to prove it was a good decision. LOVE IS, being used to being in the crap. Its just the depth the varies.:lol: She sould consider her self lucky i'm not internet shopping for a new saddle. But there is a thought.:shock:

Some son of a -------- has swiped my carrots


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> I think there is a sickness in this country. I turned off CSI last week. The plot was about a chain saw murder where the victim was cut in half while still alive complete with graphic representations of the body parts and blood. So what do they expect when our entertainment media is saturated with crap like that and our youth are desensitized to horror and mutilation.


Your country does not have that on its own we are all watching the same movies, then we lower the drinking age to 18 and I'm sorry for any young person that reads this at 18 they still have a mountain of maturing left to do. And now our elected representivies, world wide, are going about the process of allowing the use of cannabis, then they are going to drive cars. The worst is yet to come. I can remember back to when I was 18 and knew it all. well I did not know a **** thing. When In NZ they lowered the drinking age to 18 it started a culture of alcohol abuse. Drunk kids on the street outside allnight clubs. These kids now have problems dealing with alcohol addiction, will get themselvs locked up and end up with destroyed lives all because the establishment gave them credit for being mature. Or was it to gain votes and stay in the well paid job. ? 

Some moron recently mentioned to lower the voting age down to 16. The problem I see in this country is a large portion of our government members are not elected. They get into government by what is called the party vote. They call it the MMP system government by differing parties joining together to form a government, AND if done on a vote count they don't have a majority. Jobs for the boys and girls is all it is.

I think ill go and clean up the kitchen just to change my mood befor I ride.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Eliduc, I totally agree.
This world has always had some sickness and evil in it....but amplifying it and glorifying it with today's technology and media does de-sensitize our young. It's a horrible thing. 
Not so many years ago, when my kids were pre-teen and even into their teenaged years, they had a whole world of fun out back in our tree row. The neighbor boy and my boys built an incredible 'fort'. They used an sold camper topper for the main part, then added on with wood, sticks, and lots of creativeness. They had a kitchen, beds, a mailbox that I delivered notes to, and they even planted a small garden. 
That is the kind of thing our kids should be doing, in my opinion, instead of being planted before TV and video games.
Sigh.
My boys did eventually get video games....but I dissuaded it a long long time.

Stan, I also totally agree. Drinking age at 18.....shudder. voting at 16? No way! Scary stuff.


----------



## montcowboy

hey now.i was totally ready to vote at 16.. not..lol. i could barely write at 16.. shoot can barely write now.. good thing horses dont need a pretty hand writer to be rode.. if they did. i would have to ride a scooter.. or golf cart. lol.ride safe every one happy to seeyou all.. happy holidays.


----------



## Country Woman

It was snowing here earlier too 
love the snow 
drive safe. ride safe during the winter


----------



## acorn

Country Woman said:


> It was snowing here earlier too
> love the snow
> drive safe. ride safe during the winter


We very seldom have snow, maybe every two or three years for a day or two.
Please send me some if you get extra, not too much or we'll be sure to lose power.


----------



## With Grace

Snowing today, which was nice to lift my spirits. Can't stop tearing up thinking about CT shooting. Hug your loved ones, even your four legged ones.


----------



## eliduc

Stan, I thought I was reading a letter from the USA. Washington State just legalized recreational pot. It's still a federal crime but our president announced that it was too petty for the federal government to waste its time on. I suppose now there will be pot and paraphernalia stores popping up all over. Oregon voted a similar proposition down but we already have a huge problem with medical marijuana abuse.


----------



## eliduc

Ordinarily I would say that this forum is no place to post about family problems but perhaps this will take your minds of the school tragedy.


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening nice to be here talking about horses 

I do wish I had one though 
but I have my cat my bird and my hubby


----------



## Fahntasia

Good evening everyone 

Sad to hear about what happened in CT, he got his 5 minutes in the spotlight.....if the news would stop broadcasting/rewarding these bloody psychos maybe they would think twice.....unfortunatly in today's society it's all about getting a reaction be it negative or positive, the crazies don't care.

Vote at 16....thats BS wth did I know at 16....absolutly NOTHING, drinking at 18, well thats the law we have here, I never knew any different lol, and I did not turn into an alcoholic. 

We have issues here in Quebec as well, the bloody french seperatist usual BS, I keep threatening my hubbie that we will move to Ontario lol. I give it 2 more years and we will be moving there :wink:


*Stan:* hope its going well with your new boy.

*Grace:* Fantastic!! Love it when everything just comes together, i'm so glad for you that you and Kes are gelling so well, cannot wait to see how you do at next years shows 

Nothing new on the home front, lots to do at work, it's high season in the hair industry, I make time at the end of my day to get my 20-30 (min) with my sassy girl. She still gets ridden 4 times a week, 3 by me once by my trainer. 

I am looking for a good dressage saddle, nothing expensive, not going all out until she's full grown, she has a year and a bit left. Anyone have any suggestions as to what brand is good? I have a thorowgood GPD, and I tried the tekna dressage saddle 17 inch fits me perfectly. I'm thinking of maybe a Kieffer Wein, i'm 5'3 and read that its a good saddle for us shorties :lol:

Well off to rot my brain in front of the TV. TCA =)


----------



## eliduc

Ordinarily, I would say that this forum is not the place to post about relationship problems but perhaps this will take your minds off the school tragedy.

I belong to a country church in the middle of ranch country. Our pastor asked me to lead our Thursday night bible study. I am sure my mother rolled over in her grave, not necessarily from disapproval but from disbelief. (My adult children didn't believe it either.) Evidently, he saw the error of his ways because after going through Galatians and Acts he took control of the study again. 

Anyway, we have about 20 souls that attend the study. Two members are Jack and his wife Dorthy. Jack is silver haired with a drooping mustache. Dorthy is a plump little woman with straight white hair. Jack works in one of the local Dairies. They used to be a somber couple, seldom smiling. Then both of them showed up with brand new dentures. Dorthy hasn't stopped smiling since while Jack doesn't wear his except for special occasions, kind of like putting on a tie. 

Jack often falls asleep during bible study. He works long and varied hours. One of our church members, an old rancher was in the hospital. At the beginning of the study a few weeks ago the pastor announced that the old fellow had passed away that very day. After Bible study we have a prayer and then time for desert and talk. Well, Jack woke up in time for desert and the first thing he said was, "Does anyone know how Frank is doing?" I replied, "It depends on your point of view."

We have been going to bible study now for two years. Jack and Dorthy seldom miss a study but neither is a participator in the sense that they do not input or ask questions. I had not heard Jack make a contribution in two years. We are presently in the book of Judges. Sampson was born under a lifetime Nazarite vow wherein he could not cut his hair, eat anything unclean or touch anything dead. But Sampson was a rebel. He kills a lion and later when passing by notices a swarm of bees has taken up residence inside the carcass. He scoops out the honey and takes it to his parents. Somehow, during the study this became twisted into a discussion of the morality of marijuana use and in a moment of lucidity Jack asked if it is a sin to use the weed. Then he somewhat defensively compared marijuana to the evils of alcohol. I think it made the rest of us wonder if maybe he had inhaled or was still inhaling.... but not wishing to endanger his promise of eternal life was seeking pastoral guidance. 

Last Thursday we were discussing violence and how everything had changed when Jack popped up once again, "It wasn't like this when I was young," he said. "When I was growing up you never heard a woman breaking wind. Now you can't go anywhere without hearing women breaking wind."

After the laughter subsided I said, "I know exactly what you mean Jack. I noticed the same thing around my house." 

I was surprised that it took my bride three days to make a comment. Then tonight at the dinner table she said, "BY THE WAY...." There was talk about separate bedrooms and such. I replied that I didn't think it was a proper dinner topic. I've since realized that she hasn't been helping with the paddock cleaning lately.


----------



## Ladytrails

Oh, eliduc, you made me laugh. Thank you. I love those characters from your Bible study. And, you should know by now that you don't get jabs on your wife during a Bible study. You know what they say about paybacks! After all, she's got highly placed connections!


----------



## eliduc

Undoubtedly, better connections than I.


----------



## corgi

Eliduc- hilarious! Thanks for the smile!

Isabella provided some smiles today. We were just riding around the arena. Just at a walk, an occasional trot. I am not a jumper...have never attempted to jump and have no interest in jumping anything other than small creeks or mud puddles out on the trail!

BUT....Isabella was showing some curiousity at some of the jumps today so I walked her up to the one with cross rails...about a foot high and she smelled them, snorted and turned to walk away. We went around the arena again.

I wanted to see what would happen if I deliberately walked her to it again. She walked right up and stepped over the jump with her front legs...and then decided it was a good time to stop and grab a bite of grass!

So...there we are. I am in the saddle on a horse that has her front legs on one side of the jump and her back legs on the other and she is enjoying lunch!!!

I am still so new to horses that I had no idea what to do. I had no idea if she would be able to bring her back legs up and over without momentum. (Remember...I know nothing about jumps or jumping ). I had visions of me having to dismount and dismantle the jump and pull the poles out from under her. 

So...we stood there for about 5 minutes while I tried to figure out how to proceed. Luckily, the barn owner came out and saw my situation. LOL

She assured me that Isabella would be able to jump over the rest of the way and instructed me to give her some leg and look straight ahead...and lo and behold....up and over we went!!!

I learn something new every day!!

But I think I will stick to jumping creeks!


----------



## Stan

Just to confirm I thought I'd add a few photos. The two girls looking on and rambo the ram.
Bugs reacted to the tarp o the ground so a little work getting him used to it. Then the ride. I lead him down the road to begin with get him used to cars Two went past and very little reaction so on we walked. 

I walked him for a couple of miles throught he paddocks and forest before I felt I had enough control to ride. He was taking notice of every thing and ready to react. I rode him towards the beach and up the hill where I took the photo over looking. Lead him down the sand dune and spent 30 minutes allowing him to investigate. Dose not like the tast of sand.

I rode him all the way home some issues shying at the horse eating sparrow and the such like but he calmed down very quick. Home was up hill, half way through the steepest part in the forest he decided it was easer to go down hill. We argued, I won. A small ditch with soft mud he would not go through so I did the unthinkable and dismounted and lead him. He jumped it. Thats a no no in treking. Ill have to go back to that one and make him walk through it. The reason it is a no no to jump, is if the far bank is soft he sink his front legs deep in the soft soil and may break them with the momentum of the jump. Trek horse walk. 
I lot of training required before he is good for treking but he was listening to me. And the plus, he walked out on his own, Just bugs and me, no older experenced horse for him to follow and learn from. So I do feel very good about him. It can only get better with the odd back steep now and again. One problem I have is, he has a short back and I feel my saddle is to far forward for him. I won't mention that to she who must be obeyed. To think a new saddle may be required would not put me on the top of her most favoured list.:lol:

It was a great day for horse and me.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Well done Stan!!! 
I work my horses with tarps. Excellent training. Excellent.  

I enjoyed the stories Eliduc!

So glad to see some of ya getting out and enjoying the horses. 


I head to Minneapolis for a few days...leaving in the morning. Doc appt. for me on Monday. My daughter has vacation from work and college this week, so she is going with me. Girl trip!  

Minneapolis is a long drive from my house. It's about 7 hours to the east. Big city...crazy how there are 6 and even 8 lanes of traffic. Remember, I am a 2 lane quiet hi way country girl used to wide open spaces. Kait and I will have fun there. She and I are very close.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oh, and there are a couple of huge tack shops along the way to Minneapolis.
Stan, want me to locate you a new saddle?


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Oh, and there are a couple of huge tack shops along the way to Minneapolis.
> Stan, want me to locate you a new saddle?


I do not have a death wish at this time, but thank you for thinking about me.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice pictures of your horses Stan 
very nice story too
Hi Corgi 
Hi Rose 
Nice to see you all again 
love catching up with you all


----------



## montcowboy

i wanna ride on a beach today.. darn. those look great stan. was going totake a picture yesterday but my batteries got to cold in the camera.. so no such luck. and prarie. have you ever driven by a tack shop and not stoped before in your entire life? anyone?? i would be hard pressed to remember a time i actually made it by one with out stopping. its like my pickup just cant do it..ride safe everyone.


----------



## Fahntasia

montcowboy said:


> i wanna ride on a beach today.. darn. those look great stan. was going totake a picture yesterday but my batteries got to cold in the camera.. so no such luck. and prarie. have you ever driven by a tack shop and not stoped before in your entire life? anyone?? i would be hard pressed to remember a time i actually made it by one with out stopping. its like my pickup just cant do it..ride safe everyone.


Never ever been able to not stop....The internet is my inner tack demon ****!


----------



## montcowboy

picked up about a foot of snow last night..and with the high winds it looks like another world out there..yes .. im in by the fire..my toes get cold..toes and nose. i tend to feed alot of sweet feed in the winter. figure it helps give the inner furnace of the horses alittle extra umffff for cold weather..i do believe that winter is here to stay.hope everyone is doing good this fine cold wintery monday. happy holiday everyone.. and ride safe..


----------



## Country Woman

I love snow 
I want it to snow here too 
I want to go riding so bad its not funny


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I love snow
> I want it to snow here too
> I want to go riding so bad its not funny


No snow, but I have a horse that needs some work. Jump on a plane and come on over.


----------



## eliduc

9 degrees here this morning with about 8 or ten inches of snow on the ground. I probably won't be doing horsey things other than feeding the voracious beasts, until the thaw. I went to a pawn shop the other day to look for a drill press. A man that was buying guns struck up a conversation with me which led to horses and shoeing. He asked if I was still shoeing and I told him only my own. He then asked how many I have and I said two. he said, " I used to shoe a lot of horses now I only do my own"

"How many do you have?" I asked, 
"Fifty," he replied. It turned out that some of the fifty were Belgians.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi All

Been so busy, hard to get on here theses days. We had snow at our place CW was a nasty drive to work today and snowfall warning up for tonight.

Stan those pictures are awesome wow looks like some nice riding.

We got out for a ride on the weekend in between rain/snow storms. Had our barn Christmas party in the hayloft on Saturday night. Was a ton of fun!

Poor Hunter has a huge hematoma above his hock. Looks like he got kicked, hopefully it will go down, he isn't lame on it.

Here are a couple of pictures from our ride on Sunday. Sure wish I had a horse you could ride CW.


----------



## Hunter65

Last year I replaced all the windows in
my house with those expensive,
double-pane, energy-efficient kind. 

Today, I got a call from Home Depot
who installed them. He complained that
the work had been completed a year ago
and I still hadn't paid for them. 

Helloooo,............ just because I'm blonde
doesn't mean that I am automatically stupid.
So, I told him just what his fast-talking sales
guy told me last year... that these windows
would pay for themselves in a year.
Hellooooo? It's been a year, so they're paid for,
I told him. There was only silence at the other
end of the line, so I finally hung up. He never
called back. I bet he felt like an idiot.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good one Hunter! Winter has arrived in AZ-day temps in the 30's- won't mention night lows. Should have snow in a couple of days.I just hope winter doesn't last too long,cold seems to be worse than heat as one gets older.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey everyone, Nice to see you all again
we have some snow in other areas 
but its cold here too


----------



## Country Woman

Nice pictures Hunter 
Awe poor Hunter he always seems to get hurt


----------



## acorn

eliduc said:


> A man that was buying guns struck up a conversation with me which led to horses and shoeing. He asked if I was still shoeing and I told him only my own. He then asked how many I have and I said two. he said, " I used to shoe a lot of horses now I only do my own"
> 
> "How many do you have?" I asked,
> "Fifty," he replied. It turned out that some of the fifty were Belgians.


:lol: You met SUPERMAN!!! WOW!


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> No snow, but I have a horse that needs some work. Jump on a plane and come on over.


If I could I would be there in a heart beat


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> If I could I would be there in a heart beat


The sun is shining, the temp has gone up to around 26 deg thats about 82 in Americian, I think. sun rise at 5-15am and set at around 8-30-9-00pm.

Its the area BBQ down at the kai Iwi lakes on thursday an annual event for the local cow cockies to get together and one lone probation officer, government employee. I get a little stick over the government employee thing, they claim I get paid to much to which I reply we are going for a 15 percent increase in January that really causes a hate session but I counter with I'm the only person between their kids and the local sex offenders. That generally quitens them down untill next year. They don't know how true my statment is. And if that does not work, I point out the only reason they don't get robbed is I live amoungst them. Another beer, a prawn or two, thick steak cooked rear, salad, baked potato in its jacket another beer, mouth full of steak another beer and so on. No desert, no room to much beer.

My plans for christmas day if the weather is fine, pack a lunch and ride Bugs along the beach, of course my wife can join me. I mean, who would do the dishes afterwards.:shock:

Off to the corner again after that one.

And on leaving what do you, for christmas, buy the women that has every thing her heart could ever wish for, after all, she has me so what is left to top that.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning all my horse friends 
we have snow here today


----------



## Cacowgirl

WE have snow, too. 
Stan-sounds like a fun day-enjoy that steak. Have fun w/Bugs on the beach-hope your wife joins you. Does she maybe like a foot massage or a back rub? 


We've had a few days of cold & I am so done w/it. And it's not even officially winter yet. Warm thoughts to all & Merry Christmas!


----------



## Country Woman

I love the snow 
and its still falling


----------



## maisie

No snow here but it is cold tonight.

I haven't been posting because it seems like my only horse talk is about my latest lesson. However, lessons have been going really well. I'm learning to get the horse "on the bit", have him relax his throat-latch and engage his hind. It seems very complicated at this point with 30 things to do at once but I can sort of tell that it could become innate. I've also been able to get a much more collected canter, and out of different horses with different levels of training.

Last weekend my trainer let me just ride a rescue pony that they use for lessons. He's a sturdy adorable little guy but he doesn't know much of anything. I'm going to try to get him going straight as he's quite wiggly and manages to trot shoulder-first if he wants to turn in a different direction than you. Will get someone to snap a photo of me on this fancy steed. They think he's a Connemara cross and he's a cool-looking sooty buckskin color.

I'm off to NJ after this week and won't be back in NYC until 12/30 so in case I don't get to the thread, Happy Holidays to all. Be blessed and hug your horses (and other loved ones).


----------



## corgi

It was 56 and sunny here today but a cold front is moving in tonight and we won't be seeing 50 degrees again for a while. I stopped by on the way home and put Isabella's midweight blanket on her. I have worked too hard to get her to a healthy weight and don't want her to shiver any of it off!

I was going to ride a little but by the time I got to the farm and got most of the mud off of her, it was dark. I just let her graze on what grass there is left and let her enjoy the time out of her field. I never have to worry about her leaving the farm. She is so happy when I let her graze outside her field. It is a good thing she is white...it was pitch dark when I went to find her to put her back!

One of the trainers has a 4 year old paint cross. We think he has some draft or percheron in him...the more he fills out, the more he resembles one of the larger breeds. He was a nurse mare foal and was adopted from a rescue that specializes in them. The last 3 Wednesday nights, she has been working with him in the round 
pen. I enjoy watching the two of them. She has ridden him once, but then she got pregnant and had a baby so she is starting over. 

I work half a day on Friday and then don't have to go back to work until Jan. 3rd. I really hope I am able to ride a lot during my time off. I hope the weather cooperates. I hate the cold. Probably because I was born in Florida!!!!


----------



## Celeste

It got to 70 degrees here today. I love the south in the winter. Next August, not so much.


----------



## Stan

maisie said:


> No snow here but it is cold tonight.
> 
> I haven't been posting because it seems like my only horse talk is about my latest lesson. However, lessons have been going really well. I'm learning to get the horse "on the bit", have him relax his throat-latch and engage his hind. It seems very complicated at this point with 30 things to do at once but I can sort of tell that it could become innate. I've also been able to get a much more collected canter, and out of different horses with different levels of training.
> 
> Last weekend my trainer let me just ride a rescue pony that they use for lessons. He's a sturdy adorable little guy but he doesn't know much of anything. I'm going to try to get him going straight as he's quite wiggly and manages to trot shoulder-first if he wants to turn in a different direction than you. Will get someone to snap a photo of me on this fancy steed. They think he's a Connemara cross and he's a cool-looking sooty buckskin color.
> 
> I'm off to NJ after this week and won't be back in NYC until 12/30 so in case I don't get to the thread, Happy Holidays to all. Be blessed and hug your horses (and other loved ones).


This is the over 40s we talk about any thing so stick your thoughts out there and if a horse is in the conversation thats great.

Have a great xmas, dont eat to much, remember your horse has to carry the christmas cheer:shock::lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Bright & sunny in AZ today, but cold! Before I went to bed last night, DH rolled over to let 1 cat out of the room & his cat was lying on my side under the covers! She was fine, but they were both very surprised. There is still some snow sticking in the shaded areas. I'm about ready for a hot cup of something!


----------



## pony gal

Hay, I haven't been posting much because I have dialup and keep getting disconnected all the time. Hope everyone and your critters are doing well. 
Almost ready for Christmas here... well the tree is up  and I delivered presents to friends and some family today. We're suppose to get a big winter storm tomorrow so I got around to visit this afternoon.


----------



## Celeste

It looks like all my warm weather is trying to move out. The wind is blowing in a cold front. 70 degree Christmas can be depressing anyway.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! 

So yesterday I was snowed in and couldn't get to my lesson, was so bummed! Made it out today, and had the best lesson so far. Kes was collected almost the entire time, working from her hind, and listening to very subtle aids. I was smiling almost the entire lesson, until my trainer asked me to drop my irons and sit the trot...ahmygawd....my abs and thighs started to burn! I did do it though without too much complaining. I'm pretty darn happy with my little dressage horse today. I'm feeling really good about where we'll be for show season.

Hunter - hope Hunters leg heals quick!! Poor pony!

CW - did you get snow last night? Hows the dog research going?

Token- Get the wife her new SADDLE. You did ask for suggestions.... Your xmas day plans sound perfect. 80 degrees and a ride on the beach. ahhhhhhh

All you in the southern states....so jealous of your warm weather. I need some sunshine!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Maisie, keep up the news on the lessons - we enjoy it! I'm gratified to know someone else thinks there are 30 things to keep track of at once. I'll be glad if I ever get some muscle memory of what the right things are to do!

Grace, I'm so happy to hear how pleased you are with Kes' progress. Sounds like you're getting a workout, too!

Montana, CW - we got your snow -- part of it, at least. It was 45 MPH winds here overnight and 30 MPH all morning. Ice and sleet underneath the snow which - even though it was only a few inches - drifted enough to keep me from being able to get out of my driveway and going to work today. So, working from home on my laptop and dealing with internet connection issues. I'd rather be at the office! Just glad we were safe - it is the first snowstorm of the year and people in KC lose their minds with the first snow. 

Stan - Enjoy the ride and buy the saddle. Or buy the saddle and then enjoy the ride. Which do you think might work out best for you in the long run? Now I'll put myself in the corner....

Happy holidays, all!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Grace we did get snow but its now all gone 
still doing research Ihave narrowed my search to 4 breeds 
1,the German Shepherd . 
2, the Golden Shepherd
3, the Boxer
4 the Australian Red or Blue Heeler[ My cousins raise these


----------



## Country Woman

Stan get the saddle


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Hi Grace we did get snow but its now all gone
> still doing research Ihave narrowed my search to 4 breeds
> 1,the German Shepherd .
> 2, the Golden Shepherd
> 3, the Boxer
> 4 the Australian Red or Blue Heeler[ My cousins raise these


There is only one dog BOXER


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> WE have snow, too.
> Stan-sounds like a fun day-enjoy that steak. Have fun w/Bugs on the beach-hope your wife joins you. Does she maybe like a foot massage or a back rub?
> 
> 
> We've had a few days of cold & I am so done w/it. And it's not even officially winter yet. Warm thoughts to all & Merry Christmas!


Foot massage sounds like it has prospects. I like he way you think, no money involved and a short amount of time which gets me more riding time and closer to a new saddle for Bugs. Great thinking.


----------



## Stan

Well its the evening of the 21st December 2012 and no great event has happened and of course if the world was going to go up in smoke we in Nz would see it first. But no, so its riding as usual. Tomorrow the ladies have a pre xmas ride and a lunch after. I'm putting on my best tights, chaps, chaffs or what ever they are called and joining them. Show Bugs off. 

He follows me around and gets up to no good. We had a broken plastic water pipe in the tree line of his paddock and of course a considerable wet area. While fixing it I called him over. What a guilty look and movment he displayed, had to laugh. He broke it no doubt, Looks like he picked up the pipe and it seperated at a joint and of course most likely sprayed him with water. Now he has another trick I will have to deal with.:lol:


----------



## pony gal

2 days in a row, I could get on!!! The snow didn't amount to much so far....the grass isn't covered yet. I think it slowed down because they changed the forecast to 4-6" tomorrow. Seems they never get the forecast right, which is a pain when you're trying to mow hay.
CW, I'm thinking about getting a new pup, too. I love the German Shepards, but I'll probably go smaller. Several of my friends have heelers and they really like them. I want something to take camping and stay in the trailer with me. I have a 4' short wall so there's not much room. We have a rat terrier, but she gets car sick and doesn't like horses. I'd like to get a rescue.... maybe something with terrier in it. They are really neat little dogs.


----------



## corgi

Snce we are talking about dogs....

Meet Wyatt, my Pembroke Welsh Corgi. He has had his picture taken with Santa every year of his life. This is his 8th time! Since my hubby and I don't have children, we tend to treat our dog and horses like our children and spoil them just a little!


----------



## Celeste

*Well my baby is dressed for Christmas as well!
*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-uh,oh-sounds like you got a horse with "character",my friend had a couple of those-always into something-very inquisitive minds, but fun horses! 

My favorite breed of dog is the German Shepherd-I have a small one now-she only weighs about 50 pounds-our other dog is a Shepherd cross & she weighs 90 pounds, but is a real sweetheart.

Our neighbors brought over a plate of Christmas goodies last night-she should start a candy company! Oh Yumm!They are off to their families for the holidays & we will keep an eye on their place.


----------



## corgi

Celeste, Isabella has the same hat!!! :lol:


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl said:


> Our neighbors brought over a plate of Christmas goodies last night-she should start a candy company! Oh Yumm!They are off to their families for the holidays & we will keep an eye on their place.


Omigoodness.....There are so many cookies and types of candy here at work today that I think I am going to have to roll out of here later today. Feeling a little more "round" than I was this morning!


----------



## Celeste

I don't even want to get on a scale.


----------



## corgi

I haven't been on a scale for months and am terrified to do so. I lost 35 pounds 3 years ago and was obsessed with keeping the weight off, but somehow the fear of gaining it back went away and I have been eating anything and everything I want.
The holidays are really bad for me because I love sweets....cookies are a weakness.
I have no self control!!! So far, my jeans still fit but if I keep this up, they won't for much longer.


----------



## Celeste

You sound just like me. I lost 50 pounds and now I really want to eat. I should be worrying about losing 30 more pounds instead of eating cookies.


----------



## corgi

But it is so hard when they pop up every where you look!!!

Congrats on the 50 pounds!


----------



## eliduc

All of you bright and sunny people make me sick. Especially Stan. He keeps saying "..buy a $1500 airline ticket and come ride with me." I notice he directs that mostly to the women but we do have mostly women here. In answer to your question Stan, buy her a horse. Make sure it's something you like in case she doesn't want it. It was 0 degrees F. here the other morning. Snowing now on top of old snow. Stan. Come ride with me.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> All of you bright and sunny people make me sick. Especially Stan. He keeps saying "..buy a $1500 airline ticket and come ride with me." I notice he directs that mostly to the women but we do have mostly women here. In answer to your question Stan, buy her a horse. Make sure it's something you like in case she doesn't want it. It was 0 degrees F. here the other morning. Snowing now on top of old snow. Stan. Come ride with me.


HaHa. You can come on over, my offer is not gender specific. The only requirement is the ability to soak up the sun and enjoy the rides.

The present issue is sorted, some silver to hang around her neck. I mean, after all she did have every thing. Now as for another horse. She was looking at Bugs in a very interested way last night. He did his thing showing interest in the repairs I was doing to the water pipes and getting his face right up close to the action.

Off for a ride in a couple of hours. The sun is shining, no wind and no rain forcast for today, But there is a storm coming down on us due to hit on Sunday. It will only last for a couple of days and we need the rain, the grass is looking decidedly sun burnt

I know we are very lucky here in Northland NZ all year riding. No snow in the winter, only rain.

This days ride will be a first for Bugs in with half a dozen horses and if he goes as I expect we have another trek on the 19 Jan to get him ready for.

Cheers all

If all goes well Ill post some photos tonight.


----------



## pony gal

corgi said:


> Snce we are talking about dogs....
> 
> Meet Wyatt, my Pembroke Welsh Corgi. He has had his picture taken with Santa every year of his life. This is his 8th time! Since my hubby and I don't have children, we tend to treat our dog and horses like our children and spoil them just a little!


 

He's cute. I see more horse people with them now, too.


----------



## pony gal

I've been eating chocolate candy all AM. I lost 40 lbs in 2010-11 and gained it back this yr. I know what my New Years resolution is.


----------



## eliduc

If I do not feed our horses before I clean they follow me around and make incredible pests of themselves. Lately, Trampus has been following me and putting his nose on my back. I don't know if he loves me or is trying to warm up his nose. Judging by some of the things he has done it is probably the latter. Bart is very interested in the wheel barrow. One morning he licked every inche of it. I fear his tongue may be come affixed on some cold morning. Yesterday he was nosing around in the wheel barrow the entire time I was cleaning. I carry both a square tipped shovel and a manure fork because of the ice. The shovel was in the wheel barrow as I was about to finish. Bart suddenly grabbed the handle in his mouth and threw the shovel about four feet in the air. When it clanged to the ground he just stood there staring at it. You gotta love em.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Corgi nice picture of Wyatt 
he is cute


----------



## Cacowgirl

Cold weather brings out the "kid" in a horse-LOL.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning every one nice to see you all again 
I hope you all have a safe weekend


----------



## Stan

No ride yesterday I was a little late and the ladies could not wait. The weather today is turning to rubbish so its home I stay. Never mind kate bucked Roslyn off yesterday and now she is the walking wounded. Roslyn is getting a little tired of kates yipee moments which is a shame as kate is a very responsive horse. She never stops talking, or welcoming one when we go into her paddock or she spots us. One very vocal horse.

I have been reading up lately on how the little things we do wrong with the our horses can lead to wrecks. Its amazing how we get a little lax and let the horse get away with something, but it comes back to bite us on the rear later.

Take Stella and her loading problems. I suffered a heart attack 23 Dec 2011 and after that was very carefull not to allow myself to get stressed.

One of the things I did was when Stella bulked at getting on the trailer, and because I did not want the stress, allowed her to get away with it. Finally it came home to roost and she refused to load hence the new training. Makes one ponder on all of the little things we allow the horse to get away with that will eventually effect the ride and maybe our safety. 

I, inadvertantly, in my attempt to not allow stress effect me, taught Stella to was O/K to refuse and that now and again she would win, which, resulted with a full blown refusual. :shock:

Well I have survived the 21 December end of life as we know it, and a year with no further adverse medical issues, intend to celerbrate my survival with a get together of friends, some country music, horses like country music. I often sing to my horse Stella, I have a great voice, its the rough passage out that spoils it, really spoils it. A few drinks, fine food and the new years resolution will be. Don't let the mares in my life get away with anything. For its the small things that cause us the problems.

Now all, keep this thread going it really is worth it and it would be a shame if it drifted off into cyber space. By the way singing to the horse an't as stupid as it seems, its hard to have a angry attitude and look, when singing.

Cheers all.


----------



## acorn

rofl I sing silly stupid little songs to mine all the time. I don't know if they like it but they don't try to run away anyhow when I'm singing.
Stall cleaning song:
Nadie (or whichever horse is having it's stall cleaned) goes poop poop poop and I go look look look then I put it in a bucket and I take it all out. I put it in a bucket and I take it all out and that's what it's all about.
<laughing> how is that for silly?
Bet everyone can guess the tune used for this "song".


----------



## Celeste

I thought everybody sang to their horses.


----------



## Country Woman

I sing to my cat 
I used to sing to the horses I rode or I would talk to them 
I woke up with a very sore neck this morning and I am stiff on my 
right side


----------



## montcowboy

howdy everyone. happy holidays. was gone during the mornings and getting back well after dark.and around there that can be 5 pm its dark. but havent had time to get on. so glad every one has kept the thread going. i been doing some wolf hunting. up the road a peace some home owners started missing a few cats and dogs.. some cows..chicken here and there..and a couple of turkeys .when they contacted me to go have a talk to the wolfs i told then it sounded like they were just getting ready for the holiday season too. but i guess they didnt like the thought of there cat on the table . but i got to plow the horse thru some good snow drifts and skate down some mountain sides. hence i just got done reshoeing my wolf hunting horse. kinda looks like its going to be one of those winters here where they keep sneaking down for munchies so probably will keep me busy at times. i have never been a fan of riding in long johns. reminds me of ice fishing. i dont understand that one either.those fish are there when its warm out. hope you all have yourself a very merry and happy holiday season.has anyone on here ever welded spikes on your horse shoes?? they work really well..just remember to not weld them while there on your horse.. learned that the hard way years ago. but at 12 lots of things made sense that i learned wasnt the smartest thing to do. guess thats why they call it growing up right? ride safe. i actually was missing the stories and people on here. sorry to hear about your bucking horse stan. one time i took a very well broke horse and taught him to buck just so i could show off to the girls. but the horse got way better at bucking then i got at riding him bucking. well..long story short. i never did that one again either. made sense when i thought it up. and your right stan. the little things add up when your working with horses. i always make a horse stand if i have a halter and lead rope on him.never let them graze. well one trip into the wilderness here with some paying clients and this one nice guy was letting his horse graze on top of this little cliff. well. took me a hour to get down the mountain to find that horse of mine. so i never let my horse eat when i have a halter and lead rope on him or her... good thing i often learn from doing things wrong.. ride safe everyone.


----------



## eliduc

You have country music in New Zealand? I don't sing to my horse. He already thinks I'm crazy. I sing to the deer....Irish ballads so they wont jump out in front of us. When I took care of the horses on a ranch I was riding my favorite ranch horse one day when two 1000 pound elk came out of the brush and crossed the trail about twenty yards in front of us. About a quarter mile further they crossed back. It didn't bother the horse much. Of course, it goes without saying that if you have a tag they are no where to be found.


----------



## eliduc

Montana, There ought to be open season and no limit on those suckers. I wish you would keep them home. They have come down into central Oregon now and the tree huggers think it is oh so wonderful. OR7 has made it down to the central valley of California and has been seen cavorting with coyotes. A friend of mine in Idaho got five tags this year but hasn't seen any wolves. Of course, in Oregon they are protected. We can hunt wild pigs with a bazooka though. I have put threaded ice calks and ice nails in shoes. I think borium works about the best but it is a pain in the patute to apply. You never finished your story. After you thoroughly educated your bucking horse were the girls impressed?


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> You have country music in New Zealand? I don't sing to my horse. He already thinks I'm crazy. I sing to the deer....Irish ballads so they wont jump out in front of us. When I took care of the horses on a ranch I was riding my favorite ranch horse one day when two 1000 pound elk came out of the brush and crossed the trail about twenty yards in front of us. About a quarter mile further they crossed back. It didn't bother the horse much. Of course, it goes without saying that if you have a tag they are no where to be found.


Yes we do have country music, and I own a horse that qualifies me as a little crazy and on reflection perhaps that is the real reason Stella would not get in the float, did not like my rendition achey breaky heart.


----------



## montcowboy

is there other music besides country???? never heard of such a thing. eliduc we got so many wolfs here its crazy. the original plan was 300 wolfs. thats thirty packs they figure. 6years ago i read where between idaho and montana we now had 4000 . seems when they havent been around for so long that when reintroduced that they do very well on the dumb animals that havent seen a wolf in many decades. so our deer herds in certain places are gone. and rapidly decreasing in most areas here now. elk are dwndling . so pretty soon wont have any hunting but wolf hunting.. when i was coming out of the bob marshal wilderness this fall my horse was bleeding so bad that a pack of wolfs started sniffing out trail out and when i got to dropping out of grizzly basin they started howling up a storm at us.guess for us getting away. kinda makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck when that happens. or running face toface with a grizzly. one time when i was hunting a grizzly hunter back when it was legal. we got on the tracks of a biggun and stoped tied up the horses. and i started taking my boots off putting on tenis shoes. myclient started laughing at me and asked do i really think i can out run a grizzly thats mad?? my reply was only .. i dont need to out run a grizzly.. just have to out run you.. ride safe everyone


----------



## montcowboy

well..the girls were super impressed till he got better at bucking then i did riding him. then it was some what embarrassing. never a good day when a very pretty girl watches you slowly stand up brushing dirt out of your hair and teeth as your horse goes bucking back towards home.. just saying.


----------



## oobiedoo

*Happy Holidays hope pics upload*

:lol:
















Not sure if this will work, if it does yay, my first pic uploads on a thread. Happy Holidays from me, Judy Judy Big Ears, granddaughter Chloe, and Star


----------



## montcowboy

great pictures oobie. amazing how from the front the horse looks so much bigger then when taken from the side...lol..joking.. love the horns..and what a cute little red head your condeming to a life of horses..lol.. happy holidays everyone. ride safe..


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the pics, & the stories-keep 'em coming! 
Stan-sorry to hear that your wife got bucked off,how is she doing? I hope you can get Bugs out some more. Are you still planning on selling Stella? 

MC-do you need tags to hunt when they are after livestock? I was never one to think that putting predators back in an area where people are living/farming was a good idea. So sorry to hear about the depletion of the deer & elk also.


----------



## montcowboy

land owners can get a predidation permit for removing a certain amount of wolfs. if there feeding on stock. they dont consider dog and cats part of that so you do need a wolf tag for helping those ones find a better feeding ground. in my travels and talking to other outfitters and hunters the general attitude is we are going to not have a hunting season at some point. that the wolfs will over hunt the deer and elk population till its closed for us two legged predators . but thats just older not to bright people ideas. lol. ride safe everyone. and yes keep the pictures and stories going. or ill be forced to share more of mine. lol. next?


----------



## Country Woman

oobiedoo said:


> :lol:
> View attachment 122731
> 
> 
> View attachment 122732
> 
> 
> Not sure if this will work, if it does yay, my first pic uploads on a thread. Happy Holidays from me, Judy Judy Big Ears, granddaughter Chloe, and Star


Very nice pictures 
I love both pictures 
great to see you again


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you all again 
its cold here so I hope it will snow here 
We are almost already for Christmas 

How is your wife Stan? 

hubby is taking his mom shopping on Monday Christmas eve


----------



## montcowboy

*one of my true facts*

when you spend your entire life around horses..started out with the old style of breaking them blind fold them.. saddle them. and jump on. then when i hit 13 i went to work for a outfitter.the largest outfitter in the state at that time.and my first trip into the wilderness every one quit but me and one cook. and i took over all the packing.wood getting privy digging saddling and packing. when we got out the owner said he has no one else to do it.can get some inexperienced people for wrangling but thats it.up to me to run the camp. i figured im good for it. not that i had much more experience but i thought i could do about anything back then. but the owner did manage to hire this really pretty cook for my trips. older them me but then. i figured i could handle about anything. so our fourth trip into the wilderness we had five horses take off for other parts unknown and i had to make do with what i had. extra poundage for the pack mules and we had this one old rodeo horse that you could pack but never was ridden. so that became my saddle horse. well i must say breaking a old rodeo horse in a few million miles of wilderness is not your typical day . but with this cock a watching i figured i could do just about anything so i saddle him. got him cheeked down. all i had was a curb bit so i put the rains on the bit and off the shank hoping for more direct pull. and i jumped on him as the cook watched. well after two steps this old horse figured i wasnt a pack. and he took off to bucking. not sure why the rodeo contractor got rid of him cause to me he sure seemed to buck ok. and about the third jump i could see the cook was duly impressed..imean with the horse making sounds like he was going to eat me and the dust.im sure i looked pretty darn good up there. that is till the horse took a left.and bucked right through the middle of the camp. stoves turned over. dishes spread out clanging like mad. the cute cook yelling at me like it was my fault . but by the time the horse got through the camp he just layed down and took off running. well. about then im thinking how long does it take a running wild horse to go through a few million acres of nothing when luckily this little dryed up creek bed he had jumped in was all blocked off with riff raff from high water and the horse stoped. and we managed to get back to camp by the time the cook had it all picked up..boy was she mad at me. she was even madder when i had to have her lead the pack mules cause this horse wouldnt let me. so thats the first bit of that trip. more coming little later on how i impressed her with my knowlege and horse prowless .. just so no one is setting on the edge of there seats wondering on how well all my looken good did with her..well. zero is where it started.an zero is where it ended..butu i about killed myself a few times trying to impress her with that old rodeo horse.. ride safe everyone. will finish this trip soon..


----------



## Ladytrails

Finally got the Christmas tree up. Have an appointment to get my nails done tomorrow morning before the kids arrive from the east coast. If it's bright and not too windy I am going to try to bundle up in layers and for a ride later...supposed to be at least 25 F degrees and on Christmas day it's supposed to be a wind chill of 2 F...so tomorrow is the warm spell. 

We're dog sitting for our best friends, 2 Australian Shepherds. Our 3 border collies plus those 2 --- MC, you've got nothing on us for rodeos, LOL. Our male loses about 2 pounds a day for every day the 'guests' are here - he can't stand those other two fellas looking at his 2 Border Collie ladies...

Oobie - those pictures are great, and your Chloe is a little doll! 

CW, I hope you are okay! 

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Ladytrails 
I am going fine. I have all my shopping done and 
have dinner planned out for Christmas 

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## eliduc

We have the same problem here with cougars. The numbers are way above the limit that was originally legislated. So, if there is a cow killed by a cougar the kill is inspected by Oregon Fish and Wildlife to authenticate it. The problem is that when the ODFW verifies a kill the feds have been coming in and contradicting it. Or maybe it's the other way around. Anyway, if it is verified as a cougar kill one or the other of them has to reimburse the rancher who lost the cow. Figure a 1200 pound cow at $1.45 a pound. If you lose a horse to a cougar....tough luck. The range of a cougar is about a 50 mile radius. This is the second biggest reason those of us in rural areas have guns. Not that we have a practical use for an assault rifle. The first is that we do not have any police protection what with distances and budget cuts. Ranchers are reporting that even when their cattle are not killed by wolves they have been stressed to the point that they abort and their production is down. The federal government has now made it the rancher's responsibility to put up expensive wolf proof fences that don't work to protect the government from having to reimburse the rancher. The bureaucrats and politicians lack the sand to ever admit they made a mistake. It's a can of worms.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi Everyone and Merry Christmas. Almost ready, am finally having a Christmas day at home so the only place I have to go tomorrow is to say hello to my pony. YAY!
CW you may get a bit of snow tomorrow they are calling for it at higher elevations. We here at sea level will only get rain.
Been busy busy busy but off until the 2nd of January so hope to get lots of rides in. Hunter seems to have forgotten that he is gelded and has been trying to mount poor Cleo. Its kinda too bad cus they would have one cute baby. He is such a trouble maker. Well off to the barn and hopefully a trail ride. Have a great day and hope Santa is good to everyone.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Love the pics, & the stories-keep 'em coming!
> Stan-sorry to hear that your wife got bucked off,how is she doing? I hope you can get Bugs out some more. Are you still planning on selling Stella?
> 
> MC-do you need tags to hunt when they are after livestock? I was never one to think that putting predators back in an area where people are living/farming was a good idea. So sorry to hear about the depletion of the deer & elk also.


Roslyn is fine just a sore butt. She was ready to sell Kate and get a galding but yesterday when in the paddock Kate followed her around mumbling. Wife said it brought a tear to her eye almost like the horse was saying sorry.

Bugs will get more work over the next week Just waiting for the rain and wind to stop.

Now for Stella she seems to have settled a little and I have to confess I really do like that horse, she has a way of looking at you that melts the resolve. Before I decided to move her on I brought her a bitless bridal to try. Thats how confident I was in her ability to respond to light touch and voice. Am I still going to sell her. Ill start riding her soon to bring her back into work and see how she responds not being ridden for such a long time (months) Ill lay odds she will just take it in her stride. Issus I have is will she walk out without the other horses, that will be one of the deciding factors. Torn, don't know what to do, we are not surposed to feel an attachment for a horse, after all its just a horse. 

Lost, one horse and wife, reward offered for the safe return of the horse. Just joking and I know, off to the corner again for that one.

Have an enjoyable christmas day folks, don't eat to much for it will settle on the butt, and its the horse that has to carry the extra load.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hi Everyone and Merry Christmas. Almost ready, am finally having a Christmas day at home so the only place I have to go tomorrow is to say hello to my pony. YAY!
> CW you may get a bit of snow tomorrow they are calling for it at higher elevations. We here at sea level will only get rain.
> Been busy busy busy but off until the 2nd of January so hope to get lots of rides in. Hunter seems to have forgotten that he is gelded and has been trying to mount poor Cleo. Its kinda too bad cus they would have one cute baby. He is such a trouble maker. Well off to the barn and hopefully a trail ride. Have a great day and hope Santa is good to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 122847


Hunter looks so happy at his new home 
if its nice I will try to get hubby to drive me to the barn 
awe poor Cleo 
I hope to see some snow tomorrow 

I have made the whipping cream and now preparing the stuffing 
got the chicken thawing have to yet make the coleslaw and peel the potatoes



Merry Christmas to you all and drive safe


----------



## Northernstar

Merry Christmas, Country Woman - I hope you do get some lovely snow!


----------



## Country Woman

yea it may snow here too 
Does not feel like Christmas with out snow


----------



## montcowboy

the cook that wasnt impressed. part due 
so this darn horse didnt have a whoa on him at all. and if i pulled on the rains it decided it was time to take off.. so i put this really kicky mule in last place on the back string. and of course explained my reasoning to the cute cook. that when i said whoa pulled the rains and it took off. it would run into the back of the kicky mule..get kicked and learn that when i say whoa he should stop or he will get kicked. well that worked so well i felt like i was making up for some lost time with said cook. and after about four days traveling. the horse had a pretty ok whoa. but when ever i stepped on him as i swung up the horse would take off side ways and run as far as it took me to get my leg over it so in my mind i thought the mule kicking worked so well.. i figured i would do the same thing with the running tothe side as i mounted. well after explaining to the cook what a genius i was. and setting the whole pack string ready to go. lead my ex rodeo horse out about twenty feet from them onthe side and proceeded to swing on.. well as planned.the horse takes off sideways a mile a minute. and i just stood in my stirrup with my right knee on the saddle waiting for thim to run into the mules. and im pretty sure i was looking good at this point. the old ex rodeo horse ran into the side of the pack string. and as i figured one turned and was going to kick the horse as i calmly said whoa and it was at this time i got this idea that with the mule right on his side. there was no way i could put my leg down or im going to get my knee busted with a big old kick from the mule and as i stood in the saddle. debaiting how im going to look good as this unfolds when this old ex rodeo horse spun and took off across this huge meadow we camped in. i mean just laid down and ran. but instead of falling off the back of the horse as it spun i went down by its front shoulder and as much as i love saddle horns for roping. dragging things.holding on im shear tear when it slide down my stomach and became lodged under my belt and shaps suspending me feet straight up in the air . im sure this old horse didnt know what to make of it. i know i didnt. front hooves beating across a beautiful meadow inches from your head isnt a very fun way to go. and i got to thinking this oll meadow is almost a mile across it and at this rate we are going to hit the trees flat out. with me dangling feet up off this horse/. i figured i might have just out foxed myself on this one but the old rodeohorse decided about half way across this meadow that he would rather buck then run so he dropped his head..and went to pitchinghard. ever try to suck your stomach in and try to help lift yourself off a saddle horn as a horse bucked and every third jump made my legs curl and my spurs would dig into my //well you understand. well with some luck.alot of praying somewhere between 8and 13 jumps i finally lifted off the saddle horn and lit face first in the beautiful meadow. was actually the one time i really didnt mind hitting head first/.. so.. as i got up.. and the cook comes riding over to me. trying to keep a straight face and act concerned for my health.. it was one of many times i swore i would never try to look good around anyone ever again. and no. many times i have wished i kept my word to myself on never trying to look good. we did finally get the trip through the wilderness. i lived. little banged up// but pride very beat up. she laughed about that till she stoped cooking for the outfitter five years later. long five years too .. ride safe everyone


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hi all! Just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!
Looks like we're going to have a white Christmas this year thanks to the storm that blew through here last week. We still have plenty-o-white left over from it to make it really feel like Christmas.


----------



## pony gal

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We went to my BIL's for the holiday-about an hour & a half a way-higher elavation-we had some rain & snow while there & wind, but their new pellet stove is really effecient-I had to take off a couple of layers to be comfortable.
We had a nice meal & I got the turkey carcass to bring home & will make a pot of soup tomorrow. The fire is going here & we are comfy-it is a lovely day.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Fahntasia

Merry Christmas everyone, hope santa brought you and your family (2 legged and 4 legged) everything you wished for! =D


----------



## Hunter65

Merry Christmas to all of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Merry Christmas Horse Forum friends!!!


----------



## montcowboy

Merry Christmas to one and all. still snowing here.so its a very white one.


----------



## Country Woman

Good Morning everyone 
Merry Christmas to you all 

this is what I received from Marc 
Hickstead


----------



## Country Woman

Here are 2 more pictures of my gift

the other gift is a salt and pepper holder


----------



## corgi

Great present CW! 

Hubby and I were able to spend some time with our horses today. It was so muddy so I just took a short bareback ride. Hubby saddled up but the arena and trails were treacherously muddy so he dismounted too and we let them graze for a while. It has been a good Christmas!

Hope everyone else is having an enjoyable day as well.


----------



## corgi

Here is hubby with his TWH, Scuffy. I made him put the Santa hat on his horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Corgi 
Merry Christmas to you and your family 

your horses look happy


----------



## montcowboy

nice.good looking horse. and easy to keep too.. bet it doenst eat much. so im thinking you got the best horse here...lol.. hope you have a merry one country.and everyone else. ok corgi.. got to tell us what you got?? lol... happy holidays


----------



## montcowboy

and by the way..where is the white stuff.. you got the startings of green grass. i know if mine paw down a foot of two they might find a clump of dried out stuff.. lol


----------



## corgi

montcowboy said:


> and by the way..where is the white stuff.. you got the startings of green grass. i know if mine paw down a foot of two they might find a clump of dried out stuff.. lol


It snowed for about 10 minutes on Xmas Eve and then turned to rain. :-(
They are calling for heavy rain/ freezing rain tomorrow. I would much rather have snow. Isabella is turned out 24/7 with only trees for shelter and I tend to be a worrier. I have her blanketed but I still worry. 

The farm still has quite a bit of green grass so i let her out of her muddy paddock as much as I can because I don't know how much longer we will have it. I didn't own a horse this time last year so this is all still new to me!:lol:

My mother in law bought me a bunch of cool things from the "Back in the Saddle" catalog.

Hubby bought me a pair of shoes I wanted and some shirts and also gave me money for a new saddle!!!! Gonna start seriously looking tomorrow. (Before I do something more sensible with the money...like pay some bills!)


----------



## With Grace

Just popping in to wish you all a very Merry Christmas! 

Had a wonderful day, snowed a bit, and we have a long drive up into the mountains tomorrow to see family, they have three feet, so I will get my fill of snow this holiday.

Got some really nice horse stuff...mainly show clothes...but my favorite of all time, hubby had an all weather riding jacket embroidered with the new barn logo on the back and front, along with mine and Kes's name under it. I admit, I cried, it was so thoughtful and special!! Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## corgi

With Grace said:


> Just popping in to wish you all a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> Had a wonderful day, snowed a bit, and we have a long drive up into the mountains tomorrow to see family, they have three feet, so I will get my fill of snow this holiday.
> 
> Got some really nice horse stuff...mainly show clothes...but my favorite of all time, hubby had an all weather riding jacket embroidered with the new barn logo on the back and front, along with mine and Kes's name under it. I admit, I cried, it was so thoughtful and special!! Can't wait to wear it!


You know we are going to need to see pictures of the jacket! . What a great gift!


----------



## Country Woman

Sounds like we all got spoiled. 
It was snowing for a bit here too
we had a wonderful dinner too


----------



## Stan

I had an interesting christmas morning, outside early before the sparrow's fart and out of the window comes this little voice, what you doing grampa? quick as a flash i responded, picking up reindeer poo and what are you doing up so early i retorted. Watching you pick up reindeer poo and while your at it pick up the pile Stella left by the sleep out door. Yes dear I responded do you want a coffee now you are up. She closed the window, I've got away with it I was hiding the new tack I had brought.:lol:

Cheers all, and its also raining in NZ. Started the day before christmass and is still going so you are not alone in looking out the window wishing the weather would clear a little and some riding could be had. Its blowing from the north west and that wind tends to upset our horses they run around like mad things. :-(

CW like the horse and its poo free, not a bad thing


----------



## Country Woman

and Its cheap on feed and the farrier too


----------



## Hunter65

CW hickstead is beautiful my favourite. No horsey stuff for me. Grace we will definitely need some photos hubby is taking me shopping tomorrow. Boxing Day sale at the tack store. Think I may get some breeches. Wow never thought I would get those lol. Hope to ride tomorrow if this rain stops. Hunter is now in permanent solitary as he can't stay away from the girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> CW hickstead is beautiful my favourite. No horsey stuff for me. Grace we will definitely need some photos hubby is taking me shopping tomorrow. Boxing Day sale at the tack store. Think I may get some breeches. Wow never thought I would get those lol. Hope to ride tomorrow if this rain stops. Hunter is now in permanent solitary as he can't stay away from the girls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If the girls don't mind, why punish him for responding to their advances.:lol:

Stella is still trying to get Bugs under control but he's a chip off the old block, ignores her.:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> CW hickstead is beautiful my favourite. No horsey stuff for me. Grace we will definitely need some photos hubby is taking me shopping tomorrow. Boxing Day sale at the tack store. Think I may get some breeches. Wow never thought I would get those lol. Hope to ride tomorrow if this rain stops. Hunter is now in permanent solitary as he can't stay away from the girls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Hunter Big Ben was my favorite and Hickstead a very close second 
wow solitary confinement eh 
was he ever confined at the old barn 
have fun at the tack store 


Stan nice to see you again


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone,

Thought I'd share a few frosty pony pictures.


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

Hope everyone is well.
I'm pretty far behind on the posts. 

Day off tomorrow, so hope to catch up.


----------



## Country Woman

Lovely pictures Prairie


----------



## AlexS

:wave: Look, screw it. There's not an active thread for 30 somethings, I am about to be 37 this month, so I am joining in invited or not. 

Hi!!!!


----------



## Herdof2

Well Alex, I'm 37 too, so I shall join you - I have a hunch we will be welcome here  

I hope everyone had a nice holiday. We got about 20 inches of snow last night and I'm debating whether or not I should call into work and go play in the snow with my filly... Lol stupid question, right!?!

Looking forward to this thread... Glad to see so many people posting!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Alex There was a thread for 30 somethings 
but you are more than welcome to join us 
since you are close to 40

You are welcome here too Herdof2


----------



## Celeste

I think that 37 year olds should be able to post on this thread just so they are very mature like the rest of us...............

We are mature, aren't we?


----------



## Country Woman

Its nice to be here and share our love of horses


----------



## Prairie Rose

Sure enjoyed the stories and photos as I went back to read and catch up!

Quite cold here, with negative wind chill factor temps. Yuck.
I am staying indoors nursing a headache and sore throat. Flat out refuse to clean up after the messes in this house. Why should I have to be thee one to clean up?

No wolves here, but plenty of coyotes and cougars. We even have a lion hunting season. A few years ago my cousin's ex husband hit a lion driving on the hi way not far from my place.


----------



## Hunter65

Haha Celeste. We are all very mature cough cough. Love the Picts prairie. 
Cw Big Ben was my fav too. Him and Ian miller were awesome together.
I highly recommend taking hubby shopping to the tack store. He bought yay. Darn store was closed yesterday. Got 2 pairs breeches and a licence plate holder that says hunter in it. Had to explain to him what hunter was as he thought wow how did they have one with his name. Very low clouds and fog here today. Still have 6 days off so hoping to ride. Come on sunshine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Wow Hunter you got spoiled too 
Next year I would like Breyer Big Ben yo add to my collection


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our new mebers. We have a great time here & we're pretty good at not flaming each other-we're here to just chat about horses & keep our spirits up as our bodies try to put limitations on us, which we fight mightily. We took the Christmas lights down today-as it will be raining/snowing later in the week.


----------



## montcowboy

welcome one welcome all. think its great we raise the i q around here. we few guys might not be many on here..but we sure do draw down the i q here. so yay. welcome. loved the pictures everyone. keep them coming. love seeing places with out snow. or where there horse arent as muddy.snowy. and non curried as mine are right now.. going to get a picture of one of these curlies so you can see what a really big ballof yarn looks like with legs... ride safe every one..happy trails


----------



## Hunter65

Haha look forward to seeing those Picts montcowboy hunter looks like a yak in winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Mature? I'm still a kid, thank you very much....at least that's what I keep telling myself every time I get up and my joints crackle like a bowl of rice crispies.... HAHAHA!


----------



## montcowboy

*pictures from summer*

here is how i ruin lives. start them young. and then there hooked forever. next thing you know there parents are spending all there extra money on horses..lol. no im not that mean..no wait. i think i am.. first picture is me. sooner and little cowboy in the shorts.. second picture little cowboys mom. thinking how much a horse is going to cost. and little cowboy in the shorts.and of course sooner. me in the back ground thinking about all the money im going to make ...lol.. joking.. glad every one had a great Christmas.and please be safe this new years eve. no riding accidents on new years eve. last time i took my horse to town he ended up almost through the front door of the bar before he decided he didnt like the company.. bumped my head a good one as he went running backwards out the door. now that im thinking bout it..i bet i can get sooner all the way in this time. ride safe everyone..


----------



## Prairie Rose

Love the pictures, MC!


----------



## montcowboy

its ok prairie.you can say it..you really like pictures of my horse..shhhh.i wont tell anyone...much...lol..thanks.really enjoyed your pictures.. looking at yours always makes me want to post some.. ride safe everyone.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lol! 
I saw a very handsome cowboy, handsome horse, and sweet child.


----------



## montcowboy

im not a child.. i just act like one..lol..:lol: thanks.. take care..


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

The horse bug didn't rub off on my kids like I'd hoped it would....but now I have the GRANDKIDS! How perfect is that?! My two middle ones are already drawn to horses and have their very own "ponies" here...ok, they're actually minis. I wouldn't trust a pony with my grandbabies. But I digress. 
Ah, yes. Grandma's little cowboys.:clap: It pays to start warping their little minds early on. Hhehehe! :twisted:


----------



## corgi

MC.....last New Year's Eve, I ended up in the Emergency Room after being bucked off by a horse I was trying out. There is a thread somewhere on here all about it. Broken ribs with tendon damage that took 6 months to heal. It was then and there I decided that I needed to stop trying to find a free horse and that it was time to sink some money into a horse that wouldn't want to kill me.

Two weeks later, with broken ribs, I "test rode" Isabella and fell in love. 

So....hopefully, my New Year's Eve this year will be much better than last. (Even though watching the festivities on TV was more fun than usual while hyped up on 
Vicodin!!!)

Welcome to the " youngins" that have recently joined the thread. You will find this the most polite and most friendly thread on the board!

The weather is making it impossible to ride. So much mud! I hate mud. We may get some snow on Saturday. I have never ridden in snow...I would like to try!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Ouch Corgi!

May this New Years Eve be much more enjoyable for you!


----------



## montcowboy

one of my rules for myself. when im bucked off.injured or not when testing a horse i never ever..e v e r buy that horse..:shock: figure if i cant ride the ****** with a audience no way can i when alone. lol. glad you made it through last new years. i always know when im in a bad way.cause at some point im sad when it hits me.im going to live through this..lol. glad you found your true love horse. first horses should be special. often they arent so its great when i hear about it working out.ride safe every one. learn from corgi.. :lol:


----------



## montcowboy

got a quick question to help a huge debate i got going on here in montana.. now if you wash your long johns as your wearing them..are they still washed? i mean. do you have to remove said long johns and wash them for it to count? help. need some moral and washing support please..:shock:


----------



## Prairie Rose

They are not properly washed until Downy is added to the rinse cycle.


----------



## corgi

montcowboy said:


> got a quick question to help a huge debate i got going on here in montana.. now if you wash your long johns as your wearing them..are they still washed? i mean. do you have to remove said long johns and wash them for it to count? help. need some moral and washing support please..:shock:


I am sorry to tell you that answers to this questions are probably going to be divided by gender.

Men will probably say "Sure, it means they have been washed"

Women will probably say "Mmmmmmm......yuck!"


----------



## corgi

Prairie Rose said:


> They are not properly washed until Downy is added to the rinse cycle.


Exactly!


----------



## montcowboy

is rinse cycle where you spin around fast in the shower while wearing them? and downy. dont think i know her.. but im sure she is a nice person.:lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Glad you weren't injured worse, Corgi! Wow! There's just nothing like finding that special horse, though.
As for the washing question.... NOPE. As long as they get thoroughly wet, they're washed! ROFL!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Might be kinda uncomfy wringin' them out though....:shock:


----------



## montcowboy

thanks red..your helping my debate here alot..thanks..lol


----------



## montcowboy

im a kind of fresh air drip dry sort a guy.. didnt have electricity back in my younger days.. so we always just hung on the outside laundry line till mom decided we were dry.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Sure! Any time! HAHAHA!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

montcowboy said:


> im a kind of fresh air drip dry sort a guy.. didnt have electricity back in my younger days.. so we always just hung on the outside laundry line till mom decided we were dry.


Hehehe....breezy britches. :rofl:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Me might keerful, MC.
Long before I was born, my momma and daddy lived in Colorado fer a while.
Ma had sheets on the clothesline. 
When she went to folding them to bring in, she found a rattlesnake had crawled in.

Yikes!


----------



## montcowboy

one thing you learn in cold country..that when its 30 below zero..that wet long johns freeze dry really fast.. so it wont take you long on the dry cycle. now the uncontroled shivering is another debate.. as kids when we could come in after our long johns were freeze dried.. we would be shaking so bad..that mom would give is the salad dressing to shake up while we shivered...guess she figured with all the shaking going on.might as well put it to use.....lol


----------



## Prairie Rose

True story up there.  

Moral is, keerful where ya hang herself to dry! Lol.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

HAHAHA! You guys are killin' me!


----------



## montcowboy

so my next question..is how many holes in your long johns before you never have to wash them. 30 below or not??? one time this lady said me that not only can you darn your socks..but you can darn your long johns too..i spent two solid days yelling darn you darn you darn you... still got the same holes in the same places.. shucks.. but there holey enough now that im thinking they never need washed..


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I can't say as I was ever hung out to dry, but momma always threatened to hang me by my thumbs if I didn't behave....does that count?


----------



## montcowboy

snakes.of any kind scare me.and the only thing that scares me is fear itself.so luckily we have not rattle snakes here. do they wear long johns in the winter? or they sleep through it? i dont know much about rattlers


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

montcowboy said:


> so my next question..is how many holes in your long johns before you never have to wash them. 30 below or not??? one time this lady said me that not only can you darn your socks..but you can darn your long johns too..i spent two solid days yelling darn you darn you darn you... still got the same holes in the same places.. shucks.. but there holey enough now that im thinking they never need washed..


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, my...I think I just hurt myself! I've also heard you can darn your luck, but I've never tried.


----------



## montcowboy

hey red..how many thumbs do you have right now??if over one.then it doesnt count...lol


----------



## Prairie Rose

Long as the holes are in appropriate places, MC, you should be good.  

Long johns are like Carharts, years of reliable use!

And......drum roll......duct tape is your friend!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Them snakes just wear tube socks for the winter...


----------



## montcowboy

if it wasnt for bad luck i wouldnt have any luck atall. so yes darn luck is plentyful in my side of the woods. why one time i had to walk barefooted up hill to school in the snow..uphill both ways.. really was a bad day that day... lol


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thar's a snake in my boot!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Nah, MC...I could run faster than she could. I still gottem both.


----------



## montcowboy

prairie if it wasnt for duck tape my go to sunday meeten cloths wouldnt stay on at all. so i love duck tape.but i am glad it wasnt around when i was a papoose . who knows what mom would have done with duck tape and me... scares me to think about it now..and the only thing that scares me is fear..


----------



## montcowboy

well thats good red... would really suck to only be able to hitch hike one direction. just think of all the country you wouldnt see. so its good..


----------



## Prairie Rose

My big brother never did outrun ma's broom handle.
Snork!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I'd just go 'round the world to the left..... And I was a master at dodging shoes, brooms, plates, lead crystal candy dishes...


----------



## montcowboy

now you tell me i could have ducked..great..just setting here rubbing my head thinking of all the things i could have ducked..hmmm.. to little to late i guess.. but thats kinda the story of me.. lol


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Yeah, I can relate. I'm generally a day late and a couple dollars short. What'r ya gonna do?


----------



## montcowboy

how as i look at these long johns of mine.. my last question is a easy one i think.. how much of one hole touching another hole. is one big hole..or two smaller holes. how do you count the holes if there touching..?? hmmmm.. must be like a two finger count..if less then the width of two fingers its still two holes.not one big hole.. right????


----------



## montcowboy

but you got both thumbs red...can still count allthat money out easy..so.. thumbs up.....lol


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I think they automatically count as one bigg'un.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Yep, MC....Two thumbs up!:thumbsup::thumbsup: As a matter of fact, momma always said I was ALL thumbs!


----------



## montcowboy

see told you it was a easy one to figure out.. so. im all caught up on the proper long john ediquate . edicate ?? hmmm..well now you know i have none cause i cant spell it.. does anyone else get all these red lines under there typing?? or is my computer just acting up on me???


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Mine does it too....and don't feel bad. I can't spell it either! LOL!


----------



## montcowboy

corgi..your way to quiet..making me nervous here.. feel you a watching but not saying anything..


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

etiquette ... I remembered!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, this gramma has had visits from 2 grandboys today, and she's tuckered out! Time to mosey off to sleepy-land. Have a good evening you two!


----------



## Hunter65

Just be careful riding in the snow. We were out on new years day 2 years ago I looked down and saw ice and thought uh oh this can't be good and as I tried to get off hunter slipped and went down. My thigh rubbed top to bottom in saddle horn. Nasty bruise thank good ness hunter was ok. 
You guys crack me up. Duck tape is the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

montcowboy said:


> corgi..your way to quiet..making me nervous here.. feel you a watching but not saying anything..


Just sitting here on the couch, enjoying the show. Afraid I will be dreaming of longjohns, duct tape, and snakes tonight!!!:lol:


----------



## corgi

Hunter65 said:


> Just be careful riding in the snow. We were out on new years day 2 years ago I looked down and saw ice and thought uh oh this can't be good and as I tried to get off hunter slipped and went down. My thigh rubbed top to bottom in saddle horn. Nasty bruise thank good ness hunter was ok.
> You guys crack me up. Duck tape is the best!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, ice scares me. I worry about Isabella slipping when she goes to get a drink because the ground around the trough is muddy and will turn to ice very quickly. Definitely won't ride anywhere there can be ice under the snow.


----------



## montcowboy

could just put them all together..duct tape a snake into your long johns.. well probably somebody elses long johns.. then its only one dream??.... lol


----------



## AlexS

Thanks for the warm welcome despite my age disadvantage. 

Here's my idiot.


----------



## Country Woman

montcowboy said:


> got a quick question to help a huge debate i got going on here in montana.. now if you wash your long johns as your wearing them..are they still washed? i mean. do you have to remove said long johns and wash them for it to count? help. need some moral and washing support please..:shock:


my hubby would say yuck too 
he is very clean 
he takes a shower every day.
and he washes the floors every day too 

good to see you again


----------



## Country Woman

Hey y'all I can hardly keep up with you guys 
Hubby says when he finds work I will be able to lease a horse 
maybe


----------



## AlexS

I hope so Country Woman. 


What do you mean Montcowboy? I think things need a good scrubbing to be washed. If you hose me off after i ride, I wouldn't consider the clothes washed, but I likely would cool down.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> :wave: Look, screw it. There's not an active thread for 30 somethings, I am about to be 37 this month, so I am joining in invited or not.
> 
> Hi!!!!


 
O/K 37 is getting close to 40 and if you run to form of most of the ladies I have known in my life it will take another 5 years to make 40:lol: but as one of the senior citizens on this thread, welcome.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome despite my age disadvantage.
> 
> Here's my idiot.


The photo is on its side and you say here is my idiot:lol: but love the photo


----------



## Stan

O/K since we are publishing photos of horses I thought I would go one better and show what the well dressed horse loving man wears on a training session.

The well dressed young lady is teaching Bugs to load from behind. 
Today I the well dressed one continued on with the training loading Bugs but the photos are of Stella and she is loading from behind. She got a little crabby and raised a hind leg in threat. I dealt with that with a growl and hit the leg in she went.

The ensemble I am wearing is of the highest quality and up to the mark 2012 fashion. The hat is vented so when one gets hot and bothered the airflow through the hat helps cool the fevered brow, moving to the sun glasses photo sensitive clear in the shade and darken in the sun. 

The tee shirt what can I say, but don't I model it well. 
Moving to the long shorts or short longs dependant on ones point of view. My wife tried to retire them to the rubbish, but I found them, and insist on getting another season. Moving further south a bit of leg, not much to crow about there and then the final item, the boots, brought from Sheplers USA.

So now you know what the well dressed horse riding man is wearing this summer.:lol::lol::lol::shock: 

This post is a demonstration why its for 40+:lol: and both horses loaded, to be repeated for ten days to get the habbit installed. Not sure if the horses liked my riding gear Stella laid her ears back when she saw me.


----------



## AlexS

[No message]


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I think that 37 year olds should be able to post on this thread just so they are very mature like the rest of us...............
> 
> We are mature, aren't we?


I think I am.


----------



## Stan

love to see what was writen AlexS your post shows as a blank page at my end. Is this an age related thing  hahaha


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> O/K 37 is getting close to 40 and if you run to form of most of the ladies I have known in my life it will take another 5 years to make 40:lol: but as one of the senior citizens on this thread, welcome.



Thanks for the welcome, but I am rather spirited... Suggest I am senior again..... I dare you. :smile:







Stan said:


> The photo is on its side and you say here is my idiot:lol: but love the photo




Totally, we are both idiots. 


So I moved barns this summer, it was the usual barn move stress you read about here. BO was my trainer, so I was ditching her as a BO and a trainer. I wanted to move in like a ninja and move my horse out without any drama, as my horse was at her house this was unlikely. 

So driving there, my stress level is through the roof! I paid her the full months notice and texted to say my horse had moved. 

Brad (none horsey husband) is his usual self, plod along calm old school horse, he couldn't move fast in a fire. I am losing my mind, running all over. Lucas (horse) loaded like a pro, I am tying him up in the trailer. Brad needs him to move over for the divider, pushes his ***, little response. That's ok, Brad's none horsey, I hustle over in my stressed mind and just shove my horse. 

I don't shove in a good way, so Lucas does what he was asked and moves forward, out the quarter sized human escape door. Lucas's head and shoulders are out of the escape hatch, flark!!!!! :shock::shock:

Thankfully I asked 'my idiot' to back up, and he did, and came right out of the escape door. 

It has been pretty clear to me that from that point on, we are both idiots.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> love to see what was writen AlexS your post shows as a blank page at my end. Is this an age related thing  hahaha


Agreed, I made a real entrance here huh? :lol:

I'll have you all know, I am not 37 til mid Jan. So I guess I am just ..... wait.... what?


----------



## AlexS

Stan, you explained everything other than the boots, shorts combo.:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan, you explained everything other than the boots, shorts combo.:shock::shock::shock:


Looking back on the photo 
I had just arrived home from work White shirt and tie. Had run Bugs through his session and put on the best most up to date outfit in prep for Stella, as she was expected to be a pain in the rear. Both horses have been giving grief with loading and are being retrained to load by being driven from behind and not lead. Removes the use of the escape door. Both are doing well.

Stella in the recent past has refused to load. My fault. Due to an illness last christmas in an effort to avoid stress if she played up when loading I was backing her away to reduce my stress level and inadvertantly taught her how to get away with the behaviour. Stella being a big horse is also an alfa mare and displays it. 

Bugs is her replacment as I had grown tired of her issues but after today with good loading and she also responding to voice commands again, I am now at a cross roads which one to keep. Bugs on the other hand was scared of the float so a different ball game He is green broke with no experience but great personality. 

The combination shorts, leg, and boots. Thought I could scare Stella into the trailor if voice comands failed. Both worked.:lol:

Saturday schedule for the horses. Working Bugs, load into the float, then saddle up and work him in the paddock, then load him again. Teach him the trailer is his place of rest and is a safe place to be. The same for Stella. Sunday, take Bugs out again through the farm, a bit of forrest and along the beach for experience and confidence building. His and mine, he has to be able to walk out on his own.

By the way, its summer here in NZ and the rain has stopped Looks like a couple of days of good weather.

Cheers all, and the photos of horses in the snow are great to see.


----------



## montcowboy

Stan.your going to start a new fad here in montana. shorts. boots..and hat. think you got a winner there.. heading out to feed right now and see how that combo works out. lol.. alex. i do like a grand entrance. had me on the edge of my seat with that first post today. sadly you said more.and better in that first post of yours.then i did last night yaaking it up . seems your horse knew what the excape door is for. he was excaping.. smart horse. ride safe every one.


----------



## eliduc

Look Alex, we have a forum cop that snoops around looking for babies that want to join our forum. Seriously, I like 37 year old women. In fact I have even loved a few back in the day. Now, my wife is the only one that will have me. You will love our forum. There isn't one snarky person here ....unless it's me.


----------



## eliduc

Stan, Nice little filly. Great confirmation. (The two legged one.)


----------



## eliduc

FLARK???? Hmmmm. I guess your husband is the only one not an idiot. He's just a little slow. 

My daughter told me kind of a humorous story. Her shoer is this kind of young guy. She has praised him because he is so conscientious, mellow and patient with her horse which is a high strung, former stakes winner and a witch to work on. She has a steep hill before her place. The farrier has a shoeing trailer and it jackknifed on the snow coming down the hill and then he went into the ditch. He worked for two hours trying to get it all out. The only thing was, he brought his girlfriend with him who had three or four little red necked out of control kids with her. My daughter said the "conscientious. mellow, patient" farrier finally lost it and yelled, "Trent, get in the flarking truck and shut your mouth!" I guess everyone has their limit. Thanks Alex. I was wondering what kind of a descriptive substitution I was going to use for this anecdote.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Here in Mizzooree, the current fashion is polar fleece pj pants tucked into yer boots. Of course you have stuff to cover the top half too, but it's not nearly as fashionable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

The best cure for an out of control red-necked kid, is to give them a bottom to match! Dustin' britches sure does help a snot nosed cretin learn to control his behavior, and pronto. Just sayin'.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Stan, Nice little filly. Great confirmation. (The two legged one.)


I knew some one would see the beauty and grace also the horse she was handling. Eat your heart out, she is correcting my mistakes. I have a heap to fix, could take a while. :lol:


----------



## eliduc

Yeah but....when its someone else's red necked kid?


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone nice to be here again


----------



## eliduc

FLARKING. What kind of word is that? It sounds Irish


----------



## Stan

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Here in Mizzooree, the current fashion is polar fleece pj pants tucked into yer boots. Of course you have stuff to cover the top half too, but it's not nearly as fashionable. :thumbsup:


I was brave enough to publish. Or was the foolish enough.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Nice to be here once again 
just stopping in for a bit 
I enjoy reading all your stories too


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

eliduc said:


> Yeah but....when its someone else's red necked kid?


You BETCHA!! If you can't control your little twerp, and I gotta deal with it running amok and causing problems, there's gonna be some britches gettin' good and warm! 
Ok....maybe I wouldn't REALLY lay hands on the kid, but I tend to get control of them vocally pretty easily.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> FLARKING. What kind of word is that? It sounds Irish


 No its not Irish I have it on very good authority the word FLARKING originated in New Zealand around 350 years ago when the first sailors set foot on this land and got friendly with the native girls. That caused an uproar amoungst the native men and a number of sailors lost their heads. hence the word FLARKING meaning: to knock off a sailors head or FLARKED meaning headless. That should settle the issues and the name given to the halfcast off spring from those unions was called Pakeha. The dictionary describes Pakeha as white man but that is incorrect.

So are we all clear on the true meaning of the word FLARKING


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, Flark! I was hoping it was an Irish word... LOL!


----------



## montcowboy

i thought flarking was what you went out late at night. with a flash light. and sneak around the woods. very quietly hunting one of them???they run tree to tree really fast. flark hunting?? no??????????????:?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

That's snipe hunting MC... goodness! ROFL!


----------



## montcowboy

snipe hunting/?? i thought snark hunting was in the deep blue sea. snipe. hmmm.. remember something about snipe hunting in DC.:shock:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Snipe....better than squab....but a little chewier. heh!


----------



## montcowboy

now squab grows on a vine. yellow. gets pretty big?? something that all cowboys turn there noses up at???


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

You cowboys and your fear of veggies....and you're thinkin' of squish. Squish grow on a vine and you squash 'em and make soup outta them.


----------



## montcowboy

and here i thought squish was the sound i made when my horse roled over me when we fell off the side of the mountain..hmmm..see why im here..just a lot of learnen happening for me here...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I kin learn ya whole heap....of course it's all a dung heap....but still! :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

Stan, did you make that whole flarking story up?


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, did you make that whole flarking story up?


Of course not. Would I do a thing like that, no, I told the Flarking truth I am not noted for story telling. And those things that jump from tree to tree. We call them possums, not little Flarkers, or snipes or what ever it was.

My horse saw one of them once. It fell out of a tree we passed under I swear I heard the horse screem Flark as he moved side ways at a rate of knots. I gathered him in and took him back to the tree and pointed out the error. It was not a Flark but a possum.


----------



## Fahntasia

Stan said:


> Of course not. Would I do a thing like that, no, I told the Flarking truth I am not noted for story telling. And those things that jump from tree to tree. We call them possums, not little Flarkers, or snipes or what ever it was.
> 
> My horse saw one of them once. It fell out of a tree we passed under I swear* I heard the horse screem Flark as he moved side ways at a rate of knots. I gathered him in and took him back to the tree and pointed out the error. It was not a Flark but a possum*.


 
BAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Possums you say....hmmm.... Ours git too big to climb in trees. Yessir! Around here we hitch 'em to the the manure spreader and fertilize the flarking fields.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## pony gal

AlexS said:


> :wave: Look, screw it. There's not an active thread for 30 somethings, I am about to be 37 this month, so I am joining in invited or not.
> 
> Hi!!!!


Just don't refer to us as "the old farts"


----------



## AlexS

pony gal said:


> Just don't refer to us as "the old farts"


I am a bit too new to the group for that yet, but it would appear that many of you are flarking nuts. So I will refer to you for now as flarking nutters. :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I am a bit too new to the group for that yet, but it would appear that many of you are flarking nuts. So I will refer to you for now as flarking nutters. :lol:


 
AlexS you are still posting does that meen you to have become one of the flarking nutters.:shock:

As for the possums being so big in the USA they are hitched up to the wagons and used to spread manure. Here in NZ we us tractors to spread the manure, easer to control. Or do it ourselves.:lol:

The weather has taken a turn for the worst, one fine day since the 24th and I need to get two horses fit for a trek on the 19th, and some milage on Bugs, so for those in the States and Canada looking out the window wanting to go for a ride. Take solace in the knowledge in northland NZ where it is summer and the weather is always good, I to, am looking out the window:evil:


----------



## eliduc

Man. You guys don't know nothin. Squish is what happens when you step in a cow pie and a snipe is much warier than a squab. I ought to know because my father and uncle took me hunting for them and we never saw one and a squib lives in the ocean.


----------



## Stan

I thought I'd show what the weather was like yesterday early in the morning. The one with the road looking down the valley and out to the Tasman sea the sandhills on the right covered in grass is part of the neighbours farm we ride over and beach we ride, the other is some of the terain we ride also taken from the road. Doing the farm beach ride takes 4 hours or so and covers about 15 ks of heavy going hill country.
The third is she who must be obeyed trying to convince Kate to get into the water while Kate was more interested in posing for the photo.


----------



## eliduc

Here we go again. Stan. Don't you know that a knot is something you tie in a flarking rope. Alex: you are too young to be an old flark until you are 38. Stan: You admitted that you are a manure spreader? Guys are known to take a leak outside but that's a little extreme if you ask me.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

eliduc said:


> Man. You guys don't know nothin. Squish is what happens when you step in a cow pie and a snipe is much warier than a squab. I ought to know because my father and uncle took me hunting for them and we never saw one and a squib lives in the ocean.


BAHAHAHAHAAA! True enough! Ya know, come to think of it...those snipes ARE sneaky little devils. I never saw one either, and my kids didn't either. I haven't found a trap good enough to catch the little boogers either!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Stan...after viewing your photographs, I've decided that I am now moving to NZ! GORGEOUS country there!


----------



## eliduc

Stan, could you stop already with the pictures of lush tropical growth and people wearing shorts wading in water? I look out the window and my horse has snow on top of its blanket. Did I mention that the heating coils in our furnace shorted out. Now I have to go out and split wood to keep warm. FLAAARK! I just remembered, my kids used to squibble on the walls with kwayons when they were little.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I thought squibble was a word game....


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> View attachment 123345
> 
> 
> 
> The third is she who must be obeyed trying to convince Kate to get into the water while Kate was more interested in posing for the photo.



With a talented stunt rider stood on her back! 



I am very jealous, this is the view outside my house at the moment.


----------



## eliduc

No it's not. Its the view outside of my house.


----------



## stevenson

wow, I would love to live somewhere tropical. Not so much with snow. I like the snow to go play in for about an hour. I would love to get rid of this mud, makes it a real pain to clean pens. We are cool/cold mid to high 40's and expect more rain today and tomorrow, maybe. We dont get a lot of rain, and need every drop that we get. I just tired of the mud. Clay dirt horses and water dont mix well .lol


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

We're looking for more snow on Monday and Tuesday. >:/


----------



## AlexS

eliduc said:


> No it's not. Its the view outside of my house.


You offering to pay my mortgage? Thanks, that's very kind.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Stan, could you stop already with the pictures of lush tropical growth and people wearing shorts wading in water? I look out the window and my horse has snow on top of its blanket. Did I mention that the heating coils in our furnace shorted out. Now I have to go out and split wood to keep warm. FLAAARK! I just remembered, my kids used to squibble on the walls with kwayons when they were little.


 
Spliting wood. I thought that was womens work.:shock:
I never gave my kids Kwayons, I wemember what I did when young.


----------



## Stan

Red Cedar Farm said:


> I thought squibble was a word game....


No you mean squabble, thats the word game.:lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Were you one of those kids who stuck the kwayons up your nose, Stan? HAHAHA!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan very nice pictures of your country and horses and of your wife


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Stan said:


> No you mean squabble, thats the word game.:lol:


Are you sure?? I was always told squabble was pigeon served under glass... no....wait..... Oh, now I"m so confused! :shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to see you again 
happy riding


----------



## Country Woman

Squab is pigeon where I live never had it though


----------



## Country Woman

Scrabble is a game lol


----------



## Stan

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Were you one of those kids who stuck the kwayons up your nose, Stan? HAHAHA!


Who told you:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

I think Stan stuffed other things up his nose too lol


----------



## Stan

A change has taken place the sun has come out, rain stopped, no wind so just to keep in with the theme of this particular session. 

I am going to Sheplers to do some shopping. Then its Stella and trailer loading again, and after that I will get Bugs loading and unloading then saddle up and take a quite ride through the neighbours farm down to the beach. Ill take some SUN screen and shorts with me so I can have a swim in the cool waters of the Tasman sea. The Sun screen will stop the SUN from burning my delicate skin and Bug's nose.

Just for those that like the snow, we do have snow in NZ around Taupo and Mt Ruapahu good skiing, and the South Island, but in Northland, no.

So off now to get a ride, swim, and sunbathing in before cooking dinner for she who must be obeyed. I have no intention of p------ I mean passing under the tree that Bugs took a pit stop at and thought he saw a Flark. I could if demand is strong enough post a few photos later.:evil::lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Gloat, gloat, gloat Mr. STAN! And I insist you post pictures!! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Country Woman said:


> I think Stan stuffed other things up his nose too lol


HAHAHAHA! Undoubtedly! :wink:


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Wow, go away for a few days and this forum spins flarking out of control!

Alex- good to see you here, now I no longer am the baby of the group! (38 and no longer counting)

Stan - love the pics. Stella of course looks gorgeous, as does NZ. Got to get there one of these days! There is something to be said about the shorts and boots look...at least there were no leggings involved.

CW - How are things? I went into Starbucks this afternoon after my lesson and thought of you as I ordered my Cinnamon Dolce Latte 

Fahntasia - I'm ready for some new Sassy pics and updates, please?

Was thinking, we hadn't heard from a few people lately, so if you are lurking, please check in! Susan, John in NY, TexasGal...who else has been missing for awhile???

Have my barn xmas party tonight, should be be fun! Had another great lesson today, though Kes is in heat, and was a little flighty and distracted. My arthritis had kicked in again over the last few days and I was so stiff and couldn't relax my back at all, so the sitting trot was quite amateur looking if I do say so myself.


----------



## Stan

Just finished my shopping. The things I go through to support the US economy and screw up New Zealands ballance of payment by using up overseas funds. No not really, the quality of the product you have in the states is far better than the crap we get out of China, and over priced for the quality. A lot of very rich folks in this country. When you consider how much is spent on sport and the competing for the Americas cup and there is only 4 million of us with only little over half of that number working, or there abouts we are over charged. 

No CW the only thing that went up my nose when younger was crayon and smoke. Oh its the smoke you were referring to. hahahaha.

Its high tide so now is the time to deal with Stella and ride Bugs, the tide will be far enough out to ride the beach in a couple of hours.

Cheers all


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Don't forget the pictures, Stan!!! LOTS of them! Have a fun ride! :wave:


----------



## montcowboy

squable is what my ex and i did all the time. squable is with out sharp objects. squeal is with sharp objects. squat is when the door is bolted and you cant get out.. but then. montana is a little back woods sort a place...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Squat is what I find when I open the cabinet looking for something to munch on. I hate it when I find squat!


----------



## montcowboy

and you have sharp objects heading directly towards you..


----------



## montcowboy

hey red i was raised on squat..with a dash of salt. not to bad..lol..


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

You MUST share your recipe MC! We always used a dash of dirt from the side yard, but salt might be better!


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Wow, go away for a few days and this forum spins flarking out of control!
> 
> Alex- good to see you here, now I no longer am the baby of the group! (38 and no longer counting)
> 
> Stan - love the pics. Stella of course looks gorgeous, as does NZ. Got to get there one of these days! There is something to be said about the shorts and boots look...at least there were no leggings involved.
> 
> CW - How are things? I went into Starbucks this afternoon after my lesson and thought of you as I ordered my Cinnamon Dolce Latte
> 
> Fahntasia - I'm ready for some new Sassy pics and updates, please?
> 
> Was thinking, we hadn't heard from a few people lately, so if you are lurking, please check in! Susan, John in NY, TexasGal...who else has been missing for awhile???
> 
> Have my barn xmas party tonight, should be be fun! Had another great lesson today, though Kes is in heat, and was a little flighty and distracted. My arthritis had kicked in again over the last few days and I was so stiff and couldn't relax my back at all, so the sitting trot was quite amateur looking if I do say so myself.


Oh Grace do you have a Starbucks card? 
Love the Cinnamon Dolce 
for now the holiday drinks are still here 
thanks for thinking of me


----------



## AlexS

How was your ride Stan? 

Mont, I was raised hitting a tennis ball against a wall with a racket, for hours and hours and hours. We recently had a power outage for about an hour, it was during the kids video game time, they thought they would DIE. It was just terrible for them.


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening all 
just love reading all your stories 
keep it coming


----------



## jfmnyc

Howdy everyone - sorry for not posting in a long time, but this thread moves so fast and I got hopelessly out of date keeping up with it, so I just stopped trying. I've been riding a lot lately, despite the weather here. I did my first hunter pace back in November and Trooper was an angel. We've been struggling with his weight for a while and the vet finally diagnosed him with sand colic, so he's been on sand clear and is looking much better. I've also discovered that he loves peppermints, so today I bought some peppermint candy canes on after-christmas-discount and he got a whole bunch after we went out for a wonderful snow ride. 

Here's a video I took with my gopro facing backwards which turned out pretty good. Next time I take him to a hunter pace I'll definitely have to bring the gopro. 






Hope everyone had a great holiday. Wishing you all a happy and healthy new year!
Cheers!


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to see you again J


----------



## AlexS

I don't know why I even thought about checking back here at this time of night (unless you are in a different time zone). 

Of course you would all be in bed by now so you can be up at 4am! (as you might be old farts). 

Speaking off, my mother in law has discovered ebay and she collects antiques. She dropped about 1000 hints for a laptop so she can watch her shows while looking at things. We got her one for Xmas, I spent 4 hours last night, my hubby spent two hours and I think all we taught her was how to use the mouse (and that's iffy) and where the power on off button is. 

As soon as the kids are back in school, I have been asked to go back to teach her. This could end in divorce if it lasts more than a few days.


----------



## Country Woman

where I am its almost 11 pm 

Nice to be here again 

I collect Breyer model horses I have 6 now


----------



## AlexS

Phah! 11pm, isn't even late in my sleep deprived world. It was 1.30am when I posted that, and it's 2.45 now.


----------



## Country Woman

I hope you get some rest

I am here enjoying my time here and learning about horses


----------



## Cacowgirl

We had a bit of snow earlier-I'm keeping the fire going, but it's only 50 in the house. I'm bundled in layers-this winter thing is not fun. I don't know how those of you that are really in a cold belt actually survive.


----------



## Country Woman

I love the snow but we don't have any now 

but here its sunny and cold 

enjoy your day everyone


----------



## jfmnyc

Had to get on the road pretty early today but went to the barn for a quick snow ride - I love riding in the snow, it's so relaxing. We even did a short canter up a soft grassy slope. Fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Nice that you were able to ride


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

We had a day in the 40's....the weather man called it the "warm before the storm." Supposed to snow all day tomorrow and into Tuesday. Good thing is that we had a good deal of melt today. The bad news is that what is left will make for a nice icy layer under the snow tomorrow. :shock:

STAN!!! We need more pictures of your tropical paradise...if we can't BE where it's warm and sunny, we can at least DREAM about it by proxy! :wink:


----------



## corgi

Woohoo! So excited. I am meeting someone at the barn tomorrow that is bringing an Aussie saddle to see if it fits Isabella!!!

I put an ad on VirginiaEquestrian.com saying I was looking for an Aussie saddle and within a few hours, she emailed me. She lives less than 5 miles from the barn and the pics of the saddle look great. And she is only asking $175. If this works out, I will be extremely happy. I have wanted an Aussie saddle for a while...just to have something "different" to ride in once in a while.

If it works out, I will be posting pics of Isabella sporting her new saddle tomorrow night. Crossing my fingers. Can you tell I am excited???

Jfmnyc....riding in the snow is something I am looking forward to doing! We had no snow at all last year.

Hope everyone had a great day today!

I am gearing up to watch the Washington Redskins/ Dallas Cowboys football game! Big Redskins fan here. It's fun to watch them actually win some games. It's been a while.


----------



## Stan

View attachment 123504


View attachment 123505


Here is a photo of the beach, my ride did not go quite as well as expected no issues only the weather falling apart within a couple of hours of the photo. Never mind I have two days off and will get some photos. The weather man has promised calm weather. The trailer loading went well though with both horses. I'm pleased with that and Bugs seems to be settling more. Not snorting at every thing.

For those that do not live near an ocean the two shots are of the beach just down the road and one of our riding areas. You can see a tractor and car also bods in the water surfcasting the tractor is my neighbours and he has launched his boat. Fish for tea.

This part of the beach is called Omamari. The total length is 60 miles and is drivable at low tide in a 4X4 a quad or horse. One has to be careful as it is designated a road and the hoons come out to play. No police on this road.

My ride on new years day will have a few photos so ill post more. Just to warm you all up.

Its 6 hours to new year so I guess I'll get to see it first.







My place NO SNOW :lol: Just rain 
And the beach photos did not show **** computers


----------



## Stan

The beach, I hope


----------



## AlexS

Nice photos Stan, but you need a translator. What's a hoon?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Nice photos Stan, but you need a translator. What's a hoon?


A hoon is a lout, or a person in charge of a vehicle with little regard for others,:shock: an idiot behind the wheel, They generally get into trouble with the law. They often die young, the cause, a car wreck and the sad part is they take innocent bystanders with them.


----------



## Stan

I have been trying to work out how to send a message to a friend. Where is a kid when you want one. I know it will be easy but at the moment the process escapes me.


----------



## Stan

Well folks it has just rolled over to 2013 so happy and safe new year from New Zealand.


----------



## maisie

Happy New Year Stan!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Stan!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan said:


> I have been trying to work out how to send a message to a friend. Where is a kid when you want one. I know it will be easy but at the moment the process escapes me.


Stan, these are beautiful pictures. So gorgeous....

To send a private message, look for "User CP" at the top left of your screen. Click on that, and then you'll see further instructions about messages and you're only a click away from the "new message" screen. 

Happy New Year to you! We're watching a beautiful fluffy snow here in Missouri, trying to decide if I want to sit out the evening or invite some friends over. 

I went out to bring up the 31 year old and 33 year old horses out of the pasture into warm stalls. Hubby put hay and water out for me earlier this morning while I was sleeping in, so all I had to do was the easy part. My TWH mare, Windy, followed me all the way to the barn, nickering at me. I have had her for almost 4 years and she is just now acting like she knows I am "her person" so that was kind of neat, that she was talking to me! She got a handful of peppermint treats for her trouble, and a nice flake of hay under the barn overhang. It's a soft breeze, about 30 degrees, and fluffy snow so they're not too cold.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the pictures Stan & thanks for translating "hoon" for us.We had some fluffy snow yesterday, but today is just brigt, windy & Cold. Going to a neighbor's tonight for a dice game & snacks. We'll probably be home before midnight though. 

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> A hoon is a lout, or a person in charge of a vehicle with little regard for others,:shock: an idiot behind the wheel, They generally get into trouble with the law. They often die young, the cause, a car wreck and the sad part is they take innocent bystanders with them.



Ahhh, a teenager! :lol:



Happy New Year!


----------



## With Grace

Happy New Year all! 

Stan those pics are beautiful...ahhh, a beach, and sunshine....

Corgi - Seahawks fan here...can't wait to see what we'll do to your Redskins  Did you get the saddle?

JNY - I've not ridden in the snow before...sounds so peaceful and fun!

CW - I got a starbucks card for xmas...I feel quite spoiled heading out for a latte!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Ahhh, a teenager! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


 
No, they have been known to get into their late 30s:lol::shock::wink:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> No, they have been known to get into their late 30s:lol::shock::wink:



That's a male thing, they don't progress much after 19. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Not sure at this point if the photo worked. I know it is adding insult to injury considering all the snow and cold you are having, but to get even you can make a snowman make believe its that person from down under. and take out your frustrations.

Its the first day of a new year 09-00am and look at the clear blue sky. No wind. I had to bury a sheep this morning she had reached the end of her days. Her name was screwed and now she is. But she provided us with many a good lamb roast over the years. I buried her next to one of her old boy friends, Shag.

Bugs has become very inquisitive while digging the hole, he supervised, his head right in it giving it the once over and while I was filling it in as well.

Now the weather is awsome and she who must be obeyed is feeling like she might ride Kate. (her back is feeling little better) its breakfast and off riding we go. 
Have a great day all, even if it is cold and windy curl up with someone or a horse that you love and chill out.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, what will your weather be like in August?


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, these are beautiful pictures. So gorgeous....
> 
> I went out to bring up the 31 year old and 33 year old horses out of the pasture into warm stalls. Hubby put hay and water out for me earlier this morning while I was sleeping in,
> 
> O/K i'll bite. Hubby had put hay and water out for me earlier this morning while I was sleeping in.
> 
> I have often prepared Roslyn's breakfast while she sleeps in. But I am not brave enough to present what you husband has. I take my hat off to him and trust he survives the day.
> 
> I would replace the hay with eggs on toast and the water for coffee, But come to think about it, it would be a conversation starter though some what heated.:evil: Its a thought. Not sure if she would see the funny side though


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, what will your weather be like in August?


In Northland in August at its coldest in the morning about 10 degs. We ride all year round. It can be crisp but in the forest its great. 

Middle of the North Island and the south island there will be snow but mostly up high. The winds will be starting to come in, however we often get 4 seasons in one day, this country is noted for it. To day its great but it could be raining by lunch then fine again. It can get humid this time of year.


----------



## Country Woman

Happy New Year Stan 
have a good 2013


----------



## Country Woman

CW - I got a starbucks card for xmas...I feel quite spoiled heading out for a latte! 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page647/#ixzz2GfGBjXA0







That is awesome Grace 
I am going to Starbucks tomorrow to see my daughter at work


----------



## AlexS

Stan do you work in centigrade or Fahrenheit?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hopefully centigrade AlexS! That would be a coooolllllldddddd ride if it were Fahrenheit! WOOOOO!! That's more of MC's kind of riding weather.... LOL!


----------



## corgi

I bought the saddle!!! Woohoo!!!

Isabella is so difficult to fit. Her withers are so high but a friend had given me a Corrector pad and once I played around with the shims, we found a combination that made the saddle fit really well. Her ears perked up and she trotted off so pretty. She didn't even try to go back to the hitching post.

The lady I bought it from used English leathers and stirrups on it so the Aussie leathers and strirrups were still in bubble wrap. She gave me the girth as well. It is prety worn but will work until I get a new one. The English style rigging will take some getting used to but OMG it is such a comfy ride.

Here is a pic. It isn't situated correctly because I had already untacked her when I remembered I wanted to take a picture so I just threw everything back up on her. I think I really got a good deal!

Oh, and Grace.....next Sunday evening will be interesting!! Will definitely be watching the game. May the best team win! :lol:
I do think the Seahawks have cooler uniforms! 

Happy New Year everyone. Stan, soak up that sun for all of us!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Wonderful news Corgi!! It's NICE! :thumbsup: Congrats and many a happy trail for you!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow Corgi-that is a really nice deep seat. I've always liked how totally the rider's rear is covered by the back of the saddle-so different from the English saddle which shows off every little jiggle-LOL.


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow Corgi-that is a really nice deep seat. I've always liked how totally the rider's rear is covered by the back of the saddle-so different from the English saddle which shows off every little jiggle-LOL.


Isn't that the truth? 

It fits me pretty well, but if I lost 7-10 pounds, it would fit me even better. Just the motivation I needed to lose these pounds that have crept up on me since summer!


----------



## eliduc

*Stan: I read with interest your comments about the New Zealand opossum. I am sure you are aware that for some time now Breeders in the United States have been importing breeding stock from New Zealand for the purpose of improving our domestic opossum. As you know our domestic possum is of smaller stature and lighter bone structure than your Didelphis Zelandis Humungus. In particular your Humungus has been crossed with our Didelphis Virginiana in an attempt to breed more size and heavier bone structure into our Virginiana. The result has been some warm blood offspring that have been very successful in higher level dressage competition. Chronicle of the Opossum had a very informative article last month by Adolf Von Snotgrass on getting your possum on the bit and also the use of the outside rein and inside leg to achieve a proper bend by working on this or that muscle. There was much criticism of Opossums that were top Oylimpic contenders last year being over-bent and behind the bit. Personally, I think that many possum dressage riders are inflexible in their approach and ride their possums like they have a crop up their flarking ….but that is strictly between you and I. 
*

*There is a beautiful picture on the cover of this month’s Possum & Rider Magazine. World renowned reining trainer Finnius Rambo is aboard My Fair Possum in a spectacular sliding stop. MFP has her tail stuck in the ground. Finnius and MFP won it all at The World this year held in Possumpoo, Mississippi. *

*Possum barrel racing has been banned here in the states after several riders were injured when their mounts attempted to crawl into the barrels. *

*Do you NZ possum people suffer the same derision that we do from the horse community? That joke, “Do you know why a chicken crosses the road? To show a possum it can be done,” gets to be really, really old. *


----------



## Celeste

That possum tale is flarking crazy!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

The flark is a very difficult dressage maneuver for many possums.


----------



## eliduc

Oh no. The flark appears yet again!


----------



## Celeste

Is flark a naughty word?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I think it depends on the context in which you flark, Celeste. LOL!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan do you work in centigrade or Fahrenheit?


centigrade AlexS


----------



## Celeste

So Stan, your possums flark in centigrade?


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> That possum tale is flarking crazy!


It can only get worse, but what is life without a good laugh. Well done. 
We don't mind if the opossum does not make it across the road, its tenderised when gathered and aged. The skin peels of easy and one is left with mince. Make a nice patty for the hamburgers, but a beer is needed to wash it down and to flush the odd stone out.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow Corgi-that is a really nice deep seat. I've always liked how totally the rider's rear is covered by the back of the saddle-so different from the English saddle which shows off every little jiggle-LOL.


Hate to see you go, but love watching you leave.:shock::lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Waiting for me as I headed down to chore tonight...


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan said:


> Ladytrails said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, these are beautiful pictures. So gorgeous....
> 
> I went out to bring up the 31 year old and 33 year old horses out of the pasture into warm stalls. Hubby put hay and water out for me earlier this morning while I was sleeping in,
> 
> O/K i'll bite. Hubby had put hay and water out for me earlier this morning while I was sleeping in.
> 
> I have often prepared Roslyn's breakfast while she sleeps in. But I am not brave enough to present what you husband has. I take my hat off to him and trust he survives the day.
> 
> I would replace the hay with eggs on toast and the water for coffee, But come to think about it, it would be a conversation starter though some what heated.:evil: Its a thought. Not sure if she would see the funny side though
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, I have to laugh at your comment. The English language can be tricky, eh? So.... hubby put nice breakfasts out for the HORSES, and he actually ate a portion of leftover breakfast egg casserole that I had been saving for my own breakfast this morning. So, I guess I was over-appreciative since not only did he not fix me nice eggs and toast, as you do for Ros, he ate what I had planned for my own. To the corner with him!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> So Stan, your possums flark in centigrade?


Our opossums don't flark they spend most of there time duck out of the way of the cars. There are 6 words an opossum utters to its mate just as the car comes over the brow of the hill, and thy are. 
Check it out, two moons. FLARRRRRRRRRRRK.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, I have to laugh at your comment. The English language can be tricky, eh? So.... hubby put nice breakfasts out for the HORSES, and he actually ate a portion of leftover breakfast egg casserole that I had been saving for my own breakfast this morning. So, I guess I was over-appreciative since not only did he not fix me nice eggs and toast, as you do for Ros, he ate what I had planned for my own. To the corner with him!
> 
> 
> 
> How to confuse a husband, send him to the corner while in a round room. but wait a minute he set out hay and water does that not count for something. He tried, and you would praise your horses if they try.
Click to expand...


----------



## eliduc

I saw two bovines flarking in a field.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

eliduc said:


> I saw two bovines flarking in a field.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: BAHAHAHAHAAAA! Did they flark from tree to tree?


----------



## Stan

photos of the mornings ride went out for about 4 hours the last photo is Bugs and Kate getting a well earned rest. No real issues he walked out as the leader nicely though he has developed a habbit I will ned to adjust. I have taught him the one rein stop, and that position is also his safe place. So now, when i ask for his head at my boot he starts to nibble my shoes. Yesterday he had the rams leg in his mouth. No malace or injury to the ram its just one of the things he does. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

GREAT photos Stan!!! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## corgi

Stan said:


> Hate to see you go, but love watching you leave.:shock::lol:


Now that's flarking funny!!!!:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> I bought the saddle!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Isabella is so difficult to fit. Her withers are so high but a friend had given me a Corrector pad and once I played around with the shims, we found a combination that made the saddle fit really well. Her ears perked up and she trotted off so pretty. She didn't even try to go back to the hitching post.
> 
> The lady I bought it from used English leathers and stirrups on it so the Aussie leathers and strirrups were still in bubble wrap. She gave me the girth as well. It is prety worn but will work until I get a new one. The English style rigging will take some getting used to but OMG it is such a comfy ride.
> 
> Here is a pic. It isn't situated correctly because I had already untacked her when I remembered I wanted to take a picture so I just threw everything back up on her. I think I really got a good deal!
> 
> Oh, and Grace.....next Sunday evening will be interesting!! Will definitely be watching the game. May the best team win! :lol:
> I do think the Seahawks have cooler uniforms!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. Stan, soak up that sun for all of us!



Hunter Has a saddle like that too 
she really likes it too


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> View attachment 123652
> 
> 
> View attachment 123653
> 
> 
> View attachment 123654
> 
> 
> View attachment 123655
> 
> 
> View attachment 123656
> 
> 
> View attachment 123657
> 
> 
> View attachment 123658
> 
> 
> View attachment 123659
> 
> 
> photos of the mornings ride went out for about 4 hours the last photo is Bugs and Kate getting a well earned rest. No real issues he walked out as the leader nicely though he has developed a habbit I will ned to adjust. I have taught him the one rein stop, and that position is also his safe place. So now, when i ask for his head at my boot he starts to nibble my shoes. Yesterday he had the rams leg in his mouth. No malace or injury to the ram its just one of the things he does. Never a dull moment.



Love the pictures Stan


----------



## Country Woman

Happy New year everyone


----------



## With Grace

Stan those pictures just having me wishing for spring...though even in spring I have no where that lovely to ride. 

Corgi - congrats on the new saddle! Its sort of like a dressage saddle, no? I could ride in that and be very comfortable on the trails I think. If I ever get on the trails. I'm learning show horses don't do trails. 

Gearing up for show season...next month (Feb) we start hitting the schooling shows to prep for our big shows starting in May. Hubby and I pulled out the calendar tonight and started planning for the 2013 season, was so exciting to commit to it and start to plan. 

Cheers to you all for a fabulous 2013!


----------



## Stan

With Grace. Why can't a show horse go on the trails. And if its a definate no time for a second horse. The cost is not to much more. Perhaps a change in horse trailer design which I am considering, accommodation is in my thoughts, then there is the saddle, and tough riding gear, you will have two of everything. sound like a good idea? does it.


----------



## With Grace

Stan- I have learned that a show horse "down time" is September thru November. I guess during those months I could take her somewhere, but this past fall I moved her into training, and now we're in show prep mode. And then show season. Next fall I will take advantage of the down time and see if I can't get her on some trails. Oh, and the second horse will NEVER happen...poor hubby can hardly manage my obsession of just one!

Did I tell you all I spoke with a past owner, who, while trained her as a three year old, also taught her to chase cows? Loved that story! No wonder she's not spooky!


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Grace 
good luck with the show schedule


----------



## oobiedoo

Happy New Year everyone 
Or should that be Happy Flarking New Year?
Can't wait to get my subscription to the Chronical of the Possum!


----------



## pony gal

Happy New Year to all....BEST WISHES FOR HAPPY AND SAFE TRAILS IN 2013!!!


----------



## AlexS

Flarking nuts, I swear you all are. 

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

A very happy New Year to all


----------



## eliduc

THat looks so much like southern Oregon in the spring. Not now though.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> where I am its almost 11 pm
> 
> Nice to be here again
> 
> I collect Breyer model horses I have 6 now



I have some too CW. I have about 10 of them but they are from when I was young so they aren't in the best condition


----------



## Hunter65

Happy New Year everyone. I think you have all gone loony ****. I had a great laugh this morning catching up! The sun is supposed to shine today so am hoping to ride!


----------



## Fahntasia

Happy new year to everyone, health and happiness to you and yours 

Stay safe out on the roads today, there's always one flarking nutter out there! And ride safe 

*Stan*: i'm coming to live with you and she who must, until all the snow melts here....

*Grace*: I wish you the best of luck in showing your beautiful Kes! How is training coming along? My trainer told me that it's good for a show horse to get a change of scenery even while in training, it changes the air she said ****! Trust me she trains some pretttttty expensive horses. I'm at the darned bit crossroads now as well, Have sapphira in a snaffle D-ring, not happy with it, but hey, must go through the motions right XD!

I am off for the week, i'll get more pictures of my crazy one ....lol. Had my saddle fitter re-fit her saddle (again!) but had her get ON my horse to show her exactly what's wrong. I asked her "you ok on a green horse? She can be a bit scary sometimes, but don't worry just sit it out and make her do something else to change her mind so she stops her craziness" "Lady: Sure no problem"

So she gets on, I walk next to her -just.in.case- and she asks sapphira to trot. She knows all three gait commands very well, but is lazy if you don't -ASK- for it. Sassy is of course half azzing it....I growl at her and tell her to trot....She was like "ZOMG OK OK OK" and does her little freaky dance, the lady freaked out a bit, my horse wouldn't listen to her so I told sassy "HEY it's ok" she stopped freaking out did a wee trot (which was pretty mild, i've been on her and she has freaked out worse) aaaaaand the lady got off after one more turn around the arena. (at the walk)

Bright side: My saddle will finally get "fixed" properly.
Down Side: Scared my horse, no idea why she panicked like that, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
I am watching the Rose Parade


----------



## Prairie Rose

Happy 2013, everyone!

I'm doing housework today. Rearranging the living room and moving some pictures on walls. 

Lasagna is almost ready to come out of the oven.
Pull up a chair and enjoy a plateful. Warm buttered buns and kuchen also.
A hearty meal for my horse friends.  

I've really been enjoying getting to know you all.


----------



## Hunter65

Ooh sounds yummy. We had lasagna rolls the other day. Soooo yummy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had such a lovely time at our neighbor's get-together last night-we ate cowboy caviar (w/black-eyed peas) small sandwiches, chips, dips, home-made cookies & candies. Played a dice game-we had 3 couples & 3 singles,so just a nice amount around the kitchen island, we had mimosas for toasting & went out in the cold to set off some pretty quiet fireworks. I did manage to stay awake the whole time-haha.

Wishing everyone a Healthy & Happy New Year.


----------



## corgi

Happy New Year everyone!

Thought I would share a video with you. Isabella and I have reached a point in our partnership in which she now comes when I call her. The last four times I have gone out to the farm, she has been out in her field, pretty far away from the gate.

I call her name and her head comes up, her ears perk up, and she breaks into a run straight for me.

This means a lot to me because at one point, about a month after I bought her, I had trouble catching her in the field.

We have come a long way. It warms my heart.

Please ignore my annoying voice...and the fact that I call her "baby girl" ...and the fact that I tell her to be careful of the mud. I know she has no idea what I am saying.

The horse in the blue blanket is her "boyfriend" and she was obviously not pleased that he followed her up to the gate. My girl has the mean mare face perfected!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Loved it Corgi!


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, this is so cool....congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi 
Isabella is sure cute 
good video


----------



## Cacowgirl

She was really running to you! What a difference in a fairly short time.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone! I am really proud of the fact that my horse is so eager to come to me. I don't even halter her anymore. I just open the gate and she comes out, takes a few steps away, and waits for me to close the gate. It is only then that I halter her. Now, I know that a big reason she does this is that she knows there is better grass outside of her paddock and she knows I allow her time to graze before and after we ride...but it is still nice not to have to "catch" my horse.

Last March, there was one day where she ran away from me every time I approached her in the field. I ended up chasing her for 20 minutes straight...every time she stopped running, I chased her some more just to prove a point that it wasn't acceptable. It about killed me. But she hasn't run away from me since. 

Up until a few weeks ago, I would call her name and she would perk up and slowly walk to the gate. Lately, she has been running and I love it!

We tried something new today. Today was my last day of holiday vacation and I decided to spend it out at the farm. It is still pretty muddy but I wanted to spend some more time in my new saddle. I downloaded the Pandora Radio app on my iphone and programmed Disco, 80's, and Hair Band stations. My iphone speaker is loud enough for me and Isabella to hear it even when it is in my pocket. So I saddled up and headed into the arena!

I swear she could hear the different beats and adjusted her pace according to the song. I was singing at the top of my lungs. Luckily, i was the only one there. 

She seemed to really like the Disco song "La freak" and walked in beat to the music. She also likes Hall and Oats "Maneater". So much fun. She was probably reading my body language since I was pretty much dancing in the saddle, but she did adjust her speed according to the song that was playing. I can't wait to do this again. Perfect thing to do when no one else is there. I didn't even mind the cloudy skies and 36 degrees.

As for the new saddle...loving it! But it is so different than my western saddle and my thighs are hurting so bad. I hope this helps tone my thighs a bit since it feels like I am doing squats the whole time I am riding. Don't get me wrong...it is very comfy but definitely different than what I am used to riding in.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Hunter65

Corgi

Here is a bit of info on Aussie fitting and riding. This is where I got my saddle from
http://outbacksaddles.ca/store/inde...zenid=28cb1be9ca88d1d7bf908be2d415c5e3http://

This is my saddle. The one thing I like about mine is that is an endurance saddle and is way lighter than the average Aussie, the panels are much smaller and don't cut into Hunters shoulders (My old Aussie did) AND there is no overgirth. I have the one with the horn.
The Longreach Endurance [Longreach Endurance (no horn)] - $1,130.00 : Cariboo Outback, Australian Saddles & Supplies


----------



## Hunter65

Hmm try this link
http://outbacksaddles.ca/store/index.php?main_page=page_4http://

Hmmm link doesn't seem to work, click up in the right hand side of website to the horse saddle fitting


----------



## corgi

Thanks Hunter! Nice saddle.

Do you also ride in a western saddle? I am finding that I must be using different muscles when riding in the Aussie saddle than in my western saddle because the inside of my thighs are killing me! Kinda like my legs used to hurt when I first started riding.


----------



## Country Woman

I think the Aussie saddle is an English/ Western saddle combined 
that is just my opinion


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I think the Aussie saddle is an English/ Western saddle combined
> that is just my opinion


It may be but I doubt the Australians will agree with you.
A friend of mine has an Aussi stock saddle but set up on western full quarter horse bars and endurance skirt not western. Its a very safe and comfortable saddle with the design features we require for trekking. Spreads the load over the horses back. I have a Aussi stock saddle A cheep one but I wont ride in it the padding is designed on the GP english saddle and does not spread the load.

Now for a report on my horse Stella She is loading well and responding to my voice commands. But I think she has gone off me. I took her some hay, placed it on my left hand side a friend was standing on my right, both of us leaning over the gate. Stella would get a mouth full of hay and turn towards me but continue turning her head all the way to my friend and nuzel him. What have I done to be snobbed. She did it three times, then I left.

The summer weather here in NZ has turned to custard. In the south Island they have had snow and floods washing out a bridge leaving tourists stranded. And in the winterless north where I live, its raining again and set to continue for 3 or 4 days. The snow in the South Island won't last more than acouple of days but the weather pattern in Northland is setting us up for a wet summer Can I come over there, I would prefer to play in the snow than hot humid rain. I could go flark hunting.


----------



## oobiedoo

I rode a friends horse about a month ago, she has an Aussie saddle and I didn't ride long because the inside of my thighs were aching so bad. I thought maybe Tammies saddle was just too large for me, extra wide tree or something. I was like next time I'll bring my own saddle, or maybe it had to with my hips had started hurting so much. But it seemed odd because they look sooo comfortable, and Tammie says it is but I couldn't take it more than 20 min. or so. Western saddle doesn't do it and I used to have a hunt seat that was super comfy, but like you described it was the inside of the thighs and while I was on the horse not after.


----------



## texasgal

I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I've seen The Hobbit and wanted to warn Stan that going to NZ is now on my short list... hehehehe


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I've seen The Hobbit and wanted to warn Stan that going to NZ is now on my short list... hehehehe


Don't get the wrong idea, we are not all short with big feet.:shock:


----------



## texasgal

Stan said:


> Don't get the wrong idea, we are not all short with big feet.:shock:


No, I'm MARRIED to THAT one ... he saw the movie with me this weekend (my SECOND time) .. and fancies himself a dwarf ... with hobbit tendencies.. lol.

I think he want's to be Thorin.. lol.

I've always loved the pictures you post .. and then seeing some of the scenery in the movie .. then going out online and looking up some of those places ... wow!


----------



## corgi

oobiedoo said:


> I rode a friends horse about a month ago, she has an Aussie saddle and I didn't ride long because the inside of my thighs were aching so bad. I thought maybe Tammies saddle was just too large for me, extra wide tree or something. I was like next time I'll bring my own saddle, or maybe it had to with my hips had started hurting so much. But it seemed odd because they look sooo comfortable, and Tammie says it is but I couldn't take it more than 20 min. or so. Western saddle doesn't do it and I used to have a hunt seat that was super comfy, but like you described it was the inside of the thighs and while I was on the horse not after.


I really think it is the style of the saddle because, like you describe, it feels much wider than the western saddle but my Aussie saddle actually has a narrow tree. It must have something to do with the fenders and the way the strirrups are located. It is still comfortable but I need to train those thigh muscles! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

I had wondered about the Assie saddles, but a narrow tree is not going to fit my Arab. I am using a western type trail saddle and I think it is too narrow. I'm not sure why; I thought Arabs were narrow.


----------



## corgi

I believe you can get Aussie saddles in several different widths. Mine just happens to be narrow. The Downunder company will tell you what size you need if you send a whither/shoulder tracing.

The BO has an arab and I couldn't believe how wide she is built. Looking at her she looks like a tiny thing but her whither/shoulder tracing is huge! She has to buy wide trees too!


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for the info. The Arabs that I have had in the past have not been wide, but she is. She has a refined, pretty look, but she is actually much wider and bigger than she looks. It kind of messed me up in saddle buying. I don't have the loose cash right now to buy another saddle. When I do, I am going to be more careful about fit.


----------



## Hunter65

You can get Aussie saddles in different widths. I actually have to get mine adjusted as when I first bought it Hunter was still filling out and I think it is too narrow for him now. When I switched from Western to Aussie I never had any sore thigh issues although some people that have ridden in my saddle say they do. It is a totally different way of riding, I can ride for hours in my saddle.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
nice to see you all 

I have only uses an all purpose English saddle and a western saddle 
I would love to try an Aussie saddle


----------



## corgi

Aussie saddles definitely make you feel secure. The deep seat and the knee rolls pretty much keep you in place. I removed the stirrups the other day and trotted and cantered without them with no problems. Love it!

Where is everyone? So quiet.

Montana...are you snowed in someplace?? Haven't seen you on here since before New Years!


----------



## Stan

Bugs is sporting a new set of shoes. Nowever it seems he kicked the farrier not bad but its a no no. Lack of experience on the horses part so more training to be done.

He was fine with the picking up and shaping of his hooves but when the farrier started to nail the back shoes, Bugs was not impressed, so now I have the job of picking up the back legs and tapping on the hoof to get him used to that feeling. I think I will ask she who must be obeyed to demonstrate what the farrier wanted done before I start. In fact, she could demonstrate it several times, I'm a slow learner:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think my longest day riding was a little over 10 hours. I was on a planned ride & our "guide" got lost! I was in my Western saddle that day because I had my large canvas saddle bags as I had lunch for me & my horse, drinks, etc. I was so ready to get off,& my friend & I went home the next day instead of going out again. Her horse was tired, but my Appy was fine.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi every one nice to see you all again 

have a good weekend


----------



## rtph

I'm over 40 so I guess I'm good to go for this thread! I guess I'll chip in if I feel the urge. LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Rtph 
nice to see you here 
we are a good group of people here


----------



## Zoregon

43 here so I guess I'm in


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Z Oregon nice to have you here 
welcome to the forum too 

nice to meet you


----------



## corgi

This thread has been pretty quiet lately. Right around Christmas, we were really posting a lot.

Tried to find a new Australian cinch today, with no luck. Going to have to order one online, my saddle came with one but the fleece is really worn. It will work until I can get a new one.

Gonna hit the the trail tomorrow. Haven't ridden anywhere but the arena for almost 2 months due to all the mud. It seems to be drying up nicely and will be 50 degrees tomorrow so hubby and I are saddling up. We'll see how the Australian saddle does on the trail!


----------



## Hunter65

Ooh have fun corgi. Once you get used to riding in your saddle you will love it. Take Picts tomorrow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pony gal

Welcome zoregon. 
Not much happening here to write about. We had a renter move out and leave a bunch of junk behind. We've been burning what we can and will have to haul the rest to the dump next week. 
I hope to ride Jas tomorrow. Hope the weather and my back can cooperate.


----------



## Stan

pony gal said:


> Welcome zoregon.
> Not much happening here to write about. We had a renter move out and leave a bunch of junk behind. We've been burning what we can and will have to haul the rest to the dump next week.
> I hope to ride Jas tomorrow. Hope the weather and my back can cooperate.


No riding in my neck of the woods Both Stella and Bugs are loading into the trailer so that is a problem I am getting sorted. Todays training session was to close the barrier so Bugs could not back out, that upset him. I ended up in the front with him, calming him down the little sook. He tried to raise his front of the deck but did not have enough room also tried to kick out also not enough room. He ended up stomping his hoof like a spoilt child. That got him a growling, and I sang him a country song as aditional punshment. That quitened him down, I guess he figered the only way to stop me singing was to lower his head and stop stomping his hoof.

The plan for the week is to keep loading and locking him in untill he gets the idea its not a place to be frightened of, and if I have enough energy an evening ride.

Pony gal, the weather and your back have you hurt yourself.

Welcome to the two new over 40 or just reaching 40 can't rightly remember but one was 43 i believe, and what to post. Any thing will do.
Most are aware of my horse Stella the problems I have had and the replacement Bugs, but now, after working with them both I'm not sure if I can move Stella on. She still gives me the cold shoulder but then when she just looks at me and answers my verbal commands it makes one soften. What I need is someone I know to take her so I know she will be looked after. Must be getting soft in my old age.:shock:


----------



## pony gal

Yea Stan, I hurt my back a couple of times on the horses. I have herniated and bulging discs, compression fractures (one I had surgery on, the other is labeled as chronic) and spinal stenosis in my L4 and L5. I always have back pain, some days are worse than other. I wear a back brace when I ride and it helps alot.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
hope you all had a good New Years 
We had my mother in law over 
that went well since she does not really like me 
she thinks Marc should be single and cater to her only 
she has a mental disability and she is deaf and she understands very little 

Marc is still not working so riding is not happening

If I were where you are Stan I would help you out with Stella


----------



## corgi

Happy Sunday!

Pony gal, I have compression fractures in my upper back, between my shoulder blades. The injury happened back in 2009 and I still have pain from it. So, I completely understand what you are talking about. 

CW- glad your mother in law didn't ruin your New Years. Sorry you aren't able to ride. Hang in there...it will happen.

Stan, glad Bugs is progressing with the trailer training! I also think you should definitely keep Stella for a while longer!

Isabella and I hit yet another milestone today. I am so happy. It rained last night so hitting the trails today was not an option due to unsafe footing but we went out to the farm anyway so we could spend some time with our horses.

When I got there, Isabella was enjoying herself in the sun. She knew I was there but was way too comfy on the ground. In the past, she would get up as soon as I approach her. Today, she allowed me to approach her, crouch down, and love on her. It was such a cool feeling to know that she trusts me that much. When I was done loving on her and walked away, she got up and followed me.

I can't tell you how much I love this horse.

She was a little "off" today. I think she may have tweaked a foot or leg in the mud, so we didn't do much work. I didn't want to cause her any pain. Hopefully, she is spending the rest of the day resting in the sun!

Looking forward to the Redskins/Seahawks game in a couple of hours. Go 'Skins!

Don't know why my pic is sideways! Sorry!


----------



## eliduc

Celeste Assie saddles???


----------



## eliduc

Corgi
My prediction: the Seahawks are going to kick butt. And how about those Ducks?


----------



## Ladytrails

eliduc said:


> Celeste Assie saddles???


 Aren't all saddles built for Assies?


----------



## Hunter65

Lolol last trails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Oops lady trails. Stupid smart phone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Just dropping hubby at airport. Gone for 2 weeks. Oh we'll more pony time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Go HAWKS!!! 

Had such a fun lesson last week I just had to share. My usually unflappable mare was completely flighty. There's an Arab mare in training at our barn, and for some strange reason, she freaks Kes out. We were in the arena for our lesson, and the mare was in the crossties in the aisle way next to us. We were cantering, and every time we'd pass the Arab, Kes would jump sideways and break into a gallop. I'd tell her to quit it, and bring her back to a canter, and then as soon as we passed the Arab she'd ZOOM and jump again. It became her test, to see if I'd let her stop working or to see if she could get away with it. Then, the arab came into the arena to lunge. That's all she could think about, so we worked on getting her focused back on me. She finally got to rest when she listened again, but it took awhile and I enjoyed seeing a new side of her. I don't want it to continue, but it definitely changed up our usual lesson.


----------



## corgi

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Go HAWKS!!!
> .


What a painful game to watch as a Redskins fan! But congrats to all the Seahawk fans!

Way to go Grace! Sticking with it and making her listen. It's things like that that make us better riders!


----------



## Fahntasia

Welcome to all the new folks :wave:

*Grace: *Im glad things are going so well, your post had me LOL'ing, glad to see it's not only Sassy that get's the devil in her :wink:

*Corgi:* Everytime you post about going on a long trail ride in your new saddle I cringe at the pain you might go through! Is the saddle any better?

I watched my trainer ride Sapphira on Thursday, she has such beautiful movement, and she is sooooooo pretty it takes my breath away that this stunning horse is actually mine. She pulled her I am not working fit on the lunge line, apparently she was quite vigorous about it ****! My trainer says she's going very well, is VERY stubborn and VERY smart, not a good combo, but she does want to please lol, she really does work her heart out when I ask her for just that little bit more.

Had my lesson on Friday, it.was.fantastic! Sapphira went extremely well, she is so forward at the walk, trot, and canter it takes my breath away. Did groundwork, trotting poles, circles, yielding of forehand and haunches, whoa's, and stand over the weekend. Going to ride tomorrow morning, I don't want to bore her with -only- riding.

She lost another tooth, this was her 4 year old tooth, the one in the front. She kept lipping my jacket, and tugging on it, I kept reprimanding her, and when I tried to check her mouth she kept tossing her head until......she spat it out of the side of her mouth. I laughed so hard at the expression on her face, it was priceless!! I picked up the tooth and put it with her things at home.

Back to work for me on Tuesday, my week off was super! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow, happy trails and ride safe folks :grin:


----------



## Stan

I must be one of the kucky ones and don't have horse injuries to speak about and I tip my hat to those with pain but still riding.

Savanah is the only horse that has bucked and I had to dismount in full flight. Sav is a TB clyde cross one big girl and it was a long way down. I think what saved me from injury was my training when young, the way to land came automatically. 

She who must be obeyed is only just coming right after three weeks from her escapade with kate.

CW if you were close Im sure Stella would be a great ride but you have to be the boss. She automatically tries to be the chief and takes on the roll of protector. This is some thing I have realised after riding Bugs he follows what I ask but Stella if she thought you were unsure she would take over and play the part of the leader checking out every nook and cranny for horse eating things.

The trailer training she is going through is bringing her back in line so when I get brave enough Ill start riding her again. A little more ground work to make sure she is listening, at this point she is, but she is a red head and they are prone to changing moods.:lol: I know. Back to the corner for that one.

For those that dont know Savannah is the horse at the bottom of the page and Stella is the avatar Bugs is still to make it.


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Welcome to all the new folks :wave:
> 
> *Grace: *Im glad things are going so well, your post had me LOL'ing, glad to see it's not only Sassy that get's the devil in her :wink:
> 
> *Corgi:* Everytime you post about going on a long trail ride in your new saddle I cringe at the pain you might go through! Is the saddle any better?
> 
> I watched my trainer ride Sapphira on Thursday, she has such beautiful movement, and she is sooooooo pretty it takes my breath away that this stunning horse is actually mine. She pulled her I am not working fit on the lunge line, apparently she was quite vigorous about it ****! My trainer says she's going very well, is VERY stubborn and VERY smart, not a good combo, but she does want to please lol, she really does work her heart out when I ask her for just that little bit more.
> 
> Had my lesson on Friday, it.was.fantastic! Sapphira went extremely well, she is so forward at the walk, trot, and canter it takes my breath away. Did groundwork, trotting poles, circles, yielding of forehand and haunches, whoa's, and stand over the weekend. Going to ride tomorrow morning, I don't want to bore her with -only- riding.
> 
> She lost another tooth, this was her 4 year old tooth, the one in the front. She kept lipping my jacket, and tugging on it, I kept reprimanding her, and when I tried to check her mouth she kept tossing her head until......she spat it out of the side of her mouth. I laughed so hard at the expression on her face, it was priceless!! I picked up the tooth and put it with her things at home.
> 
> Back to work for me on Tuesday, my week off was super! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow, happy trails and ride safe folks :grin:


Does the tooth fairy visit horses:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

*TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?*
*LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.... :shock:
______________________________________
TEACHER: Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?*

*SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook. :lol:*


----------



## Country Woman

Good one Stan 

good evening to all my friends here 

we are going to have a hockey season


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hi everyone! Hoping you all enjoyed your first week of the new year. 

I just got home yesterday from spending an amazing weekend with my son at his new place. It's hard to believe that the little monkey will be 22 next week! Man time flies!
It was so nice, though. It was like role reversal...he waited on ME hand and foot, cooked for me, and everything. We even got back into playing chess (something he and I always did when he was a kid)...and he whooped my fanny at it! I lost 5 of 6 games to him and that one was a stale mate. Since when did HE get so good?! :shock:

Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say hello. :wave: Hoping with the warmer temps this week that some of the ice melts and I can get back in the saddle....I'm jonesing for a good ride!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to be here again 
we may have snow later this week 
hope you all have a nice week


----------



## Hunter65

Ah we may get a sprinkle of snow but not much. The good new is I can see blue sky. Am heading for the barn in one hour. Look out pony lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rtph

I just got in from the barn. Its 54F/12.2C. LOL About to have some camp stew then settle in to watch the game. Roll Tide!


----------



## Fahntasia

Stan said:


> Does the tooth fairy visit horses:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Good question....think i'll get more then a quarter since her teeth are bigger?:rofl::happydance:

Have you decided if Stella get's to keep her throne yet Stan?


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Good question....think i'll get more then a quarter since her teeth are bigger?:rofl::happydance:
> 
> Have you decided if Stella get's to keep her throne yet Stan?


I don't know what to do with her, her skin issue has gone, she is loading well. but still avoids me Came home to night and she was in the jenny craig paddock close to the shed. She saw me arrive waited untill I had packed the truck made a sound and walked out into the main paddock. It was very obvious she was snubbing me. But I still like her. Time will tell. Anyone coming over this way has a horse to ride.


----------



## Fahntasia

Stan I know the problem with Stella, it's obvious....she's a *mare*! Sassy does the same to me when she feels that I am not giving her the attention she wants NAOW! 

For example, the other day she was outside, I went to her paddock to say hello, she trotted over to me, gave a buck of excitement to see me and expected the hand maiden *i.e me* to immediatly put her inside her warm stall. I walked away to get her stuff and put my stuff in my locker, she got mad, took off squealing and bucking as I was walking away. 

I walked back to the paddock about 5 minutes later, she TOTALLY ignored me and had her back to me. I called her, I clucked at her, I smooched at her, I waited and ignored her.......no dice. So I did what any normal human being would do, I bribed her =D All it took was "Hey sassy, want a carrot baby?" she came over like she hadn't just been ignoring me ****!

Mare's WILL give you thier all once you have earned the role of herd leader, the rocky road is actually getting the title :wink:


----------



## Stan

Took Kate and Bugs for a ride. Bugs was an absolute pain in the butt he was impatient, would not stand when asked, tried to refuse to go where I pointed him. He put in a couple of little bucks and lifted his front feet a couple of inches off the ground A right little s--- he was. But I made him do what I wanted. The total oppersite of the last two rides. Reminds me of when I was young full of energy and known to throw in the odd buck or two.

So I have some urgent riding to do every night to get his head back to listening to me. I made him load tonight and that went well, all I had to do was lead him to the ramp and in he went locked him in the trailer for 30 minutes. No issues.

Tomorrow night Ill ride him for 15 minutes in the paddock with the aim of spending time standing and doing very little then I tie him up for 2 or 3 hours. The beginning of learning patience. When he settles down again Ill give him a day on the farm and beach then Sunday ill tie him up all day.

Stella was chucking a hissy fit when we came home from the ride. She started calling, running from padock to padock bucking acting like a hoon. Time she was included.

A plus for Bugs he is learning the one rein stop and where his safe place is. That is a relief for me and him, it gives him time out.


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Mare's WILL give you thier all once you have earned the role of herd leader, the rocky road is actually getting the title :wink:


Are you sure I'v been married a long long time, what am I doing wrong.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

We will be getting some snow here, too, but will have a couple of nice days first. It's bright & sunny right now.. but only about 50 degrees.

Stan-Did you ride Kate, or did your wife go also? Sounds like the trailer loading is going well. Hope Bugs settles down-Stella sounds jealous,hmm?

With Grace-Do you have a show coming up soon? Or still more training to get ready?

Hello to all,keep the home fires burning!

Where's Mont cowboy? Miss your posts!


----------



## Celeste

I think that my husband has lost interest in riding. That is unfortunate.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you all again 
Yea me may have snow this weekend


----------



## Critter sitter

hi everyone. Sorry I have not looked at all I have missed.. I have been away for a bit now.
The mother in law passed 2 days befor christmas and it have just been a very stressful and crazy time for us all. Hope everyone is doing good and had a great holiday.
I will go back and see all I missed now.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladytrails said:


> Critter, it's a small world. I have a border collie from the Omaha (Papillon) fosters with the Nebraska Border Collie Rescue. She's a doll; makes our third BC adoptee


 I know NBCR well Although I am not affiliated with them when did you adopt? what may I see a picture?


----------



## Critter sitter

montcowboy said:


> so your saying my check is in the mail acorn??? lol. lady. papillions are great. never heard of the before.and four years ago i took this online dog quiz and it was going to pick the dog for me after i answered all the questions..it said that 75 percent on down to 50 percent when all tallied for a breed of dog and its the dog for you..so i took it. and got a 97 percent pick of one dog..yes. a papillion.go figure. so i looked them up..decided if a higher power like the internet said its the dog for me.i got me one. boo. my little tail buddy. if interested i have a few pictures of him on my profile. but he goes everywhere with me.. and people laugh when the see us heading down the trail.. happy holidays everyone... ride safe


 I think Lady was talking about the town of Papillion but thats ok  I like the dog too Very smart


----------



## Critter sitter

ll I skimmed the many pages i was behind WOW that was alot.. I hope to not be gone so much . 
I loved all the pictures.. everyones horses look great!
i will get some pictures soon
Our snow is melting so everything is muddy and diry looking and Cody is a huge FUZZ BALL OMG he got a awesome winter coat.
it is really warm here today about 45 \* I want to Run and go ride but Hvae to stay at the shop .... booo work!!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I am sorry for your loss Critter Sitter 

I have done the breed test 
am best suited for the Lab or Golden Retiever so I decided on a 
Golden Shepherd { Golden Retreiver and German Shepherd


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I think that my husband has lost interest in riding. That is unfortunate.


That is a shame but one question who is the main driving force with horse riding and whats his horse like. Could just be a temporary glitch and that was two questions.

I ask this because I see a lot of couples on the treks I try to ride in and it gives me a buzz because it seems to be dominated by women.

My riding is with women and they can become a little patronizing I remember I got to a point I was going to chuck it in No male company.
On one of the cattle drives (mostly women) and me riding Stella so hanging back a little, a couple of the guys were riding the rear of the herd but the women were yelling instructions to them. It was not a nice place to be I could see by the riding style of the guys that were getting annoyed. These were men that rode the rodeos and being told what to do by the ladies that never let there horse move past a walk. I moved up and joined the guys that day I kinow how they were feeling and i take my hat off to them they kept quiet. I on the other hand did not.

After my medical misadventure last christmas when returned to riding they kept looking back and asking are you all right Stan, over and over. Now I know i'm a learner, and i know they ment well but in the end my response was a little kirt. I ended up saying. If i'm still sitting in the flarking saddle I'm all right stop bloody asking. 

I spent a considerable amount of time in the corner but it was worth it.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> We will be getting some snow here, too, but will have a couple of nice days first. It's bright & sunny right now.. but only about 50 degrees.
> 
> Stan-Did you ride Kate, or did your wife go also? Sounds like the trailer loading is going well. Hope Bugs settles down-Stella sounds jealous,hmm?
> 
> With Grace-Do you have a show coming up soon? Or still more training to get ready?
> 
> Hello to all,keep the home fires burning!
> 
> Where's Mont cowboy? Miss your posts!


Roslyn rode Kate and she was a gem no issues, Kate i mean. Just as well her back was still a little sore after being bucked off.

My plans for tonight have gone out the window. While you are suffering in silence with winter weather today was a hot one, must be in the high 90s at our place so a reprieve for the horse. I don't have the hart to get him out of the shade and work in this heat. 

The Australians are getting a pasting at present with bush fires raging, homes being raized. There is bound to be some loss of life by the end of it all. New Zealand fire fighters have gone over to assist they really need the extra man power on this one. Seems some fool has light a number of the fires for some fun. Australia is also having a heat wave.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> That is a shame but one question who is the main driving force with horse riding and whats his horse like. Could just be a temporary glitch and that was two questions.


I think he only rides to keep me happy.

His horse is too much horse for him. Other than spending money on a new one, she is what we have.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone.
The new year is off to a busy start.
Snowstorm possibly on the way for the weekend. My weekend off work, go figure.


----------



## Hunter65

All the mountain highways out of town here are shut down due to heavy snowfall. We had torrential rains. I thought I was going to have to buy my pony a personal flotation device. Lol
Had a sad beginning to my week my uncle passed away last Thursday and then my cousins husband passed away suddenly on Monday. I hope to see my pony today to cheer me up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, hunter, sorry to hear about the passings. Hope you can get out to see your horse & lift your spirits.Snow, wind & rain will be coming here soon.


----------



## pony gal

Celeste, my husband doesn't like to ride either. I go by myself or with the girls. I always tell him, IF I ever get married again it will be to someone that rides.


----------



## corgi

Critter, sorry about your MIL.
Hunter, sorry about your losses as well.

I am freaking out a bit tonight. As you know, Isabella is an older grey mare. Which means more than likely, she will develop melanoma.

Well, tonight I discovered what is probably melanoma on her "girly parts". I had noticed a slight change down there about a month ago. Tonight, one of the trainers looked at it for me and (excuse my bluntness) and spread things apart and we discovered about 3 lumps in the folds of skin. About the size of marbles.

The vet is scheduled to come out on the 21st because her coggins expires on the 30th. From what I have read, this is very common and more than likely won't kill her but there is always tha chance it could be the kind that will spread to her organs.

Plus, she must have slipped in the mud and tweaked her knee because she is off on her left front. No sweling or heat...she is just "off".

So, I am sad tonight. We have had such an amazing few weeks and now I am worried about cancer and lameness.

What a rollercoaster horse ownership is!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Critter and Hunter - I am so sorry for your losses. Hugs to you both.

orgi - Keeping Izzy in my thoughts and hope the melanomas have spread. It really is a rollercoaster...but, that strong bond you have developed is still there, and will only get stronger as you help her through these new issues. 

cacow - our first show is Feb 9th. It's a schooling show to start getting our barn into show mode. I'm excited for it, now that we've got some big improvements I can't wait to see how she'll do in the ring. We'll just be doing HP classes, no dressage tests yet.

Fahntasia - I am so excited for you and sassy girl. Every time you share something new about her I just know this is a horse that is going to take you far. For such a young thing, she sounds very talented and intelligent!

Had our lesson today, it went really well. The farrier was there, and I thought we'd have another zoom zoom lesson, but she focused on me and really listened. We had such a lovely canter today, slow, collected and rhythmic, I was beaming and loving it. All in a snaffle. So proud of her, but also so lucky to have such an amazing trainer that has brought her here to quickly. Have another lesson tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## Stan

pony gal said:


> Celeste, my husband doesn't like to ride either. I go by myself or with the girls. I always tell him, IF I ever get married again it will be to someone that rides.


Interested to hear his responce.


----------



## Stan

Is it just me or are horses like spoilt teenagers but with a small but significant difference the horse has intelligence.

Stella is a good horse and on ocassion has shown it, but at present is a pain.

Bugs is also doing his thing. Must be the hot weather

I have sorted the trailer loading issue but before then he was easy to ride. Now the loading is sorted he has decided to be a pain. I thought I had got past all of this nonsence when we moved from Auckland to the winterless north and forgot to tell the kids our new address.:lol: Its true.


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, Sorry to hear about your MIL. So tough to lose a loved one around the holidays, and even though you know the end is near it doesn't make it easier. 

You asked about my BC rescue - her name is Bree, short for Brianna; she was named that by the director of the rescue and Bree seems to fit her. When she's bouncing around, which is most of the time, she's called Breezy! I have had her 2 years this April...she's a love, but bull-headed. She had a great foster mom there in the Papillon, Nebraska area, who gave her a super start. Here's a picture of her 'holdling' the ram lambs in a corner. She's never been trained to move sheep, and was a city dog before we got her, but she loves helping me. I get a kick out of her.


----------



## Stan

I went fishing one morning but after a short time I ran out of prawns. 
Then I saw a redbelly black with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are good barramundi bait. 
Knowing the snake couldn't bite me 
with the frog in his mouth I grabbed him right behind the head,
took the frog, and put it in my bait bucket. 

Now the problem was how to 
release the snake without getting bitten. 
So, I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniels and poured a
little whiskey in its mouth.

His eyes rolled back, he went limp.
I released him into the lake without incident and carried on
fishing using the frog as bait. 

A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot. It was that same snake,
with two more frogs.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Life should NOT be a journey to the grave 
with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, 
but rather, to skid in sideways - saddle in one hand - bridle in the other - body thoroughly used up, 
totally worn out, and screaming, "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!" 





Off to work with Bugs now


----------



## Fahntasia

Morning everyone :wave:

*Hunter and Critter:* Very sorry to hear about your losses, *hug's*.

*Prairie:* Welcome to my white white world lol! we have had snow up past our knees this year, apparently the worst snowfall in 70 years, I hope the worst is over...

*Stan:* keep those jokes coming!

*Celeste:* I understand where your coming from, I can see my husbands eyes glaze over as soon as I mention anything "horse". I have learned to just live and let live, if he asks I will answer, but I won't ask him to join me at the barn anymore, not worth the effort he put's into his evasion technique :lol:

*Grace:* Isn't it amazing what the "right" trainer can do! I am so glad that Kes is going so well, can't wait to see pic's with all the ribbons your going to win this coming year!! 

*Lady:* When I saw your lambs, I rememberd this video that had me laughing my butt off. Bree looks devious lol!


----------



## Hunter65

CHINESE SWITCHBOARD

Caller: Hello, can I speak to Annie Wan?

Operator : Yes, you can speak to me.

Caller: No, I want to speak to Annie Wan!

Operator: You are talking to someone! Who is this?

Caller: I'm Sum Wan, and I need to talk to Annie Wan! 
It's urgent.

Operator: I know U are someone and U want to talk to anyone! 
But what's this urgent matter about?

Caller: Well just tell my sister Annie Wan that our brother, 
Noe Wan was involved in an accident. Noe Wan got injured and 
Now Noe Wan is being sent to the hospital. Right now, Avery Wan 
Is on his way to the hospital.

Operator: Look if no one was injured and no one was sent to 
The hospital from the accident that isn't an urgent matter! 
You may find this hilarious but I don't have time for this!

Caller: You are so rude! Who are you?

Operator: I'm Saw Lee.

Caller: Yes! You should be sorry. Now give me your name!!


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Fahntasia. Love the video they are so cute!

Had a great ride last night. Just in the arena but Hunter was responding very nicely. Will go today again. We are supposed to have sun for the next week YAY.

Something had the horses spooked last night. We were bringing them in just after it got dark and they were all running around in their paddocks and snorting/bucking. Even the horses that never run around. One of the mares just about took my arm off trying to get to the barn. The last two that were still out there actually broke through the fence to get to the barn. Don't know what it was, just glad everyone got into the barn safely.


----------



## Hunter65

Thought this would be fun to share!


----------



## pony gal

After 30 some yrs.....he just  back.


Stan said:


> Interested to hear his responce.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I am so sorry for you losses 
Its has been very wet
but hopefully more sun this week


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Fahntasia. Love the video they are so cute!
> 
> Had a great ride last night. Just in the arena but Hunter was responding very nicely. Will go today again. We are supposed to have sun for the next week YAY.
> 
> Something had the horses spooked last night. We were bringing them in just after it got dark and they were all running around in their paddocks and snorting/bucking. Even the horses that never run around. One of the mares just about took my arm off trying to get to the barn. The last two that were still out there actually broke through the fence to get to the barn. Don't know what it was, just glad everyone got into the barn safely.


It may have been a coyote, they are in the forest around there 
I hope everyone is safe


----------



## Stan

Off to the rodeo tomorrow. No i'm not going to ride Stella, I am going to the rodeo. :lol:

The weather here is hot, to hot in the afternoon to ride so bugs has had a reprieve but his training continues. Present training is to tie him up and leaving him. Teach him stomping his hoof in a display of impatience will get him no where. Also bouncing balls off of him. Not while he is tied i'm not that cruel. :shock: Teach him the unexpected is normal and no need to react.
I have to ride this weekend and through the week the trek is 7 days away.

Cheers all


----------



## Country Woman

*So I want to the doctors to get the results of my xrays and he said my left knee is inflamed and my right knee is weak 
I have to ice my knee then put heat on it I have to take anti inflamitories 
and I asked If I could ride horses still he said No because of the galloping and movement will put stress on it so sad I cried in the car and Marc said you will ride 
*


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladytrails said:


> Critter, Sorry to hear about your MIL. So tough to lose a loved one around the holidays, and even though you know the end is near it doesn't make it easier.
> 
> You asked about my BC rescue - her name is Bree, short for Brianna; she was named that by the director of the rescue and Bree seems to fit her. When she's bouncing around, which is most of the time, she's called Breezy! I have had her 2 years this April...she's a love, but bull-headed. She had a great foster mom there in the Papillon, Nebraska area, who gave her a super start. Here's a picture of her 'holdling' the ram lambs in a corner. She's never been trained to move sheep, and was a city dog before we got her, but she loves helping me. I get a kick out of her.
> 
> View attachment 125040


 OMG I remember BREE My daughter is also Bre short for Sabrina  she looks great!!! what a great dog you got 
thank you for yout condolences


----------



## Critter sitter

thank you all for the kind words.
I took a mental day from work yesterday and spent it with my Cody. Boy does that help


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> *So I want to the doctors to get the results of my xrays and he said my left knee is inflamed and my right knee is weak *
> *I have to ice my knee then put heat on it I have to take anti inflamitories *
> *and I asked If I could ride horses still he said No because of the galloping and movement will put stress on it so sad I cried in the car and Marc said you will ride *


 cw I am so sorry about your knee I really hope it hurries up heals fast for you.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> *So I want to the doctors to get the results of my xrays and he said my left knee is inflamed and my right knee is weak *
> *I have to ice my knee then put heat on it I have to take anti inflamitories *
> *and I asked If I could ride horses still he said No because of the galloping and movement will put stress on it so sad I cried in the car and Marc said you will ride *


Well Marc is right, once the inflamed knee has settled that leaves only the weak one to worry about. Make sure the horse you ride is a clam horse and knows the one rein stop so you can pull it up if the need arrises. If it does not, then teach it. Its the first thing I taught Bugs and before I started to riding him and they learn the position very very quickly.

CW I have a heart condition (it keeps pumping):lol: and one hip is a little worn and does not like it when the horse side steps in a hurry to one particular side. I have to nurse it for half an hour until it settles again while riding. Another thing in the last 4 years none of my horses have bolted further than 20 yards. I does not happen very often but its the one rein stop that brings them under control every time. Its the best riding aid I have. 

Another thing I have found, and the folks I ride have all have made the same comment when I complained of sore knees, get the stirrup length right, to long or to short, can cause the knees to hurt.

And here is another consideration I have less sore parts after riding Bugs than Stella and that is because Bugs is not as big and wide as Stella. Get a horse thats narrow in the barrel, for me it puts less strain on the hip and knee joints. It was very noticable. After 3 hours on Stella it took days to come right but not with Bugs. No problems right from the start and Bugs takes a wide tree saddle broad back and shoulders but not round in shape.

Dont give up, another rider I know has two steel hip joints and still rides, and he is in his late 70s

Cheers all


----------



## Country Woman

Well folks I am NOT listening to the doctor I going to ride still


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I think Stan's made some really good points. Something else that helps is a stirrup turner, which lets the stirrup hang straight even if you have a saddle with stiff fenders. I have a pair on my husband's saddle and my knees never hurt after riding that one. You'll get there!

Critter, it is such a small world, right? Bree's a love, like I said. She lives for hugs and the really nice thing about her is that she is crazy about my hubby as well as me - my previous BC ignored hubby as if he was the dirt under her feet, LOL. I did get a good one. It's a kind of funny story but too long to put here - long story short, it was meant to be that we got her. She has a big brother and a little sister that we had before we got her. Both of them are full-blood BCs, born for herding, with natural instincts.....but terrified of sheep! Bree came to the NBCR rescue from Denver, you may recall, and had been kept part of the time in a garage, and hadn't seen a sheep before coming here. This summer I started herding the sheep by horseback, using Bree to help work, and she even did a great job with that!


----------



## sunset878

Hi I am 53 and my husband and I live on our 100 acre property near a small town in NSW Australia. I have loved horses all my life. We own 2 thoroughbred x yearling geldings, 3 standardbreds, 2 thoroughbreds and a 22 y old 14.3 hand retired gelding. We trail ride around the arae we we live as it is very quiet out here and there isn't any traffic around.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Stan for all the advice 
I will take it to heart and consider it 
thank you all for your support. My hubby says not to give up 
he will get me riding again 
I love you guys


----------



## Country Woman

sunset878 said:


> Hi I am 53 and my husband and I live on our 100 acre property near a small town in NSW Australia. I have loved horses all my life. We own 2 thoroughbred x yearling geldings, 3 standardbreds, 2 thoroughbreds and a 22 y old 14.3 hand retired gelding. We trail ride around the arae we we live as it is very quiet out here and there isn't any traffic around.


Welcome Sunset 
nice to meet you welcome to the forum and this thread 
we are a good group of people 
I have some friends that live in Australia 
are you being threatened by the fires?

hope to see some pictures of your horses


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone!
Blizzarding out there tonight, and dang cold. Negative zero Fahrenheit.
Off this weekend, hopefully will find time to catch up with you all.


----------



## Country Woman

keep warm Prairie Rose 
don't get too cold


----------



## Stan

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









































A bunch of photos of todays rodeo and a shot of New Zealands favourite pass time kids chasing sheep. The object is the get one of the coloured flags and collect a prize

A number of cowboys did not last the ride Horse score 1 cowboy zip

A sad moment the downed horse did not get up again and for those that think rodeo is cruel, the horse died of a heart attack and we all know the chances of surving a heart attack are not great. The horse was carried by the cowboys from the arena. Very fitting i thought and respectful towards the horse.


----------



## Stan

Tonight i managed to swipe a carrot from some pore unsuspecting horse and carrot loving person.:lol: Befor I had finished posting the photos, some ##&&^^&& stole one from me. That is not fair I did not get to keep the carrot I swiped for more than 10 minutes. There are some really light fingered people postin tonight.:shock:


----------



## Stan

sunset878 said:


> Hi I am 53 and my husband and I live on our 100 acre property near a small town in NSW Australia. I have loved horses all my life. We own 2 thoroughbred x yearling geldings, 3 standardbreds, 2 thoroughbreds and a 22 y old 14.3 hand retired gelding. We trail ride around the arae we we live as it is very quiet out here and there isn't any traffic around.


Nice to hear from some one just across the ditch. Are you safe from the fires.

Cheers from NZ


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Stan for all the advice
> I will take it to heart and consider it
> thank you all for your support. My hubby says not to give up
> he will get me riding again
> I love you guys


I think I can speak for all and say you are welcome.

Did i read it right you have 603 carrots. The bandit is active tonight and talking about bandits where is Montana and the other lads. I'm starting to feel a little out in the open here.


----------



## sunset878

*Thanks for the welcome, we are fortunate not to have any fires in our region at the moment. The days are very hot, around 100 degrees, we go out in the morning to feed and water the horses,then we come back inside with the air con and then we go out again in the evening to repeat the morning routine. Our horses liveout all year around. We don't ride in this weatheras it is to hot for us.*
*I will take some photos and post them soon.







*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-do you have a carrot locater? If you follow the hints,those are pretty easy for the taking. Although the bandit is close on the heels-haha. Also do you ever see a bunch of carrots on the screen? If so,there is a basket near where it says New posts, & if you click & drag the carrots to the basket, they're yours.

Welcome to our new posters. 

CW-hang in there, do want to see you get back to riding.


----------



## eliduc

It's a beautiful scene outside today but a flarking minus 10 degress this morning. Most of the last snow storm missed us. We have about a foot of it on the ground. Doesn't look like it is going anywhere. We had a grey horse that was diagnosed with a cancer around his eye when he was 20. It may have been a mis diagnosis. We kept a fly mask on him in the summer to shade his eyes. He lived to be 36. Knowing what I do now though, I would never buy a grey horse. 
My JR terrier had a detatched lense in his eye that passed through the pupil. Then he contracted glaucoma and we had to have the eye removed. I medicate the other eye every night to keep the same thing from happenning but he is losing the sight in that eye too. He is five years old. We raised JR's for years and was never aware that this problem is congenital. We never had a problem. Bo and I have become closer since he lost his eye. He is my constant companion. He is canine glue. He sleeps pressed against my side at night. If he is not at my feet here in the office he comes in periodically to check up on me. At night we share my recliner and watch t.v. together. Often, he is draped across my lap or has his head nestled against my neck. I am Lucky that my wife is so tolerant.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-do you have a carrot locater? If you follow the hints,those are pretty easy for the taking. Although the bandit is close on the heels-haha. Also do you ever see a bunch of carrots on the screen? If so,there is a basket near where it says New posts, & if you click & drag the carrots to the basket, they're yours.
> 
> Welcome to our new posters.
> 
> CW-hang in there, do want to see you get back to riding.


Carrot locater has appeared but I don't seem to benifit from it also the basket with carrots, I need a bigger screen, most are not shown and when I do try and put them in the basket I fail. My life is destened to stealing from others, a continuation of my wayward spent youth, when the local fruit orchard was the target. :lol:


----------



## eliduc

Really good action shots Stan.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you only have once carrot. You can do better. Try harder. You can do this.

I just sent you a carrot cookie to inspire you. Maybe some of the others will do the same.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> View attachment 125407
> 
> 
> View attachment 125408
> 
> 
> View attachment 125409
> 
> 
> View attachment 125410
> 
> 
> View attachment 125411
> 
> 
> View attachment 125412
> 
> 
> View attachment 125413
> 
> 
> View attachment 125414
> 
> 
> A bunch of photos of todays rodeo and a shot of New Zealands favourite pass time kids chasing sheep. The object is the get one of the coloured flags and collect a prize
> 
> A number of cowboys did not last the ride Horse score 1 cowboy zip
> 
> A sad moment the downed horse did not get up again and for those that think rodeo is cruel, the horse died of a heart attack and we all know the chances of surving a heart attack are not great. The horse was carried by the cowboys from the arena. Very fitting i thought and respectful towards the horse.


awe so sad the horse did not make is 
was it a bucking horse or was it one of the cowboys horse 
but accidents do happen


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> I think I can speak for all and say you are welcome.
> 
> Did i read it right you have 603 carrots. The bandit is active tonight and talking about bandits where is Montana and the other lads. I'm starting to feel a little out in the open here.



Now I have 605 carrots Stan


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> It's a beautiful scene outside today but a flarking minus 10 degress this morning. Most of the last snow storm missed us. We have about a foot of it on the ground. Doesn't look like it is going anywhere. We had a grey horse that was diagnosed with a cancer around his eye when he was 20. It may have been a mis diagnosis. We kept a fly mask on him in the summer to shade his eyes. He lived to be 36. Knowing what I do now though, I would never buy a grey horse.
> My JR terrier had a detatched lense in his eye that passed through the pupil. Then he contracted glaucoma and we had to have the eye removed. I medicate the other eye every night to keep the same thing from happenning but he is losing the sight in that eye too. He is five years old. We raised JR's for years and was never aware that this problem is congenital. We never had a problem. Bo and I have become closer since he lost his eye. He is my constant companion. He is canine glue. He sleeps pressed against my side at night. If he is not at my feet here in the office he comes in periodically to check up on me. At night we share my recliner and watch t.v. together. Often, he is draped across my lap or has his head nestled against my neck. I am Lucky that my wife is so tolerant.


 I have two cats that try and share the recliner with me then they start to fight. Its me that bleeds so now all cats on the floor. Lucky horses dont try and get to close. Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Now I have 605 carrots Stan


 
You got my one didn't you.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> awe so sad the horse did not make is
> was it a bucking horse or was it one of the cowboys horse
> but accidents do happen


It was a bucking horse but came out without a rider. Run around some what then just hit a gate and went down. Vets were on hand at the time. I would say it displayed some problem and was let out of the shute but at that time no one would have gussed what was wrong. Reminds me of why we spend so much time trying to keep our trekking horses fit. Speaking of fitness. Time I took my heart for a walk, and then a ride on Bugs before the sun gets up and starts to cook us.


----------



## Country Woman

Yea just like Hickstead he died of a heart attack after 
jumping a rail just so sad 
I have watched this team for years


----------



## sunset878

Hi everyone, does anyone collect 'painted ponies'? I have quite a few and it would be fun to compare collections with others.
Today is a bit cooler 84 degrees'but we have a strong wind which is blowing all the dust around.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Fahntasia,
Well, the weather guessers were partly right and partly wrong. We did get the extreme cold, the high winds, and some snow, but not the 6 to 10 inches of snow they had predicted. We got maybe 3 inches.
We had a drought year last year with almost no snow, so we could actually really use a bunch this year. I am worrying about the lack of moisture as the pastures need it. 
Couple years ago we had record snows and then record springtime flooding. Minot, ND, got flooded badly. My nephew lost his home up there, as did hundreds of others.
North Dakota, extremes in both directions!

Hunter, glad you are getting on your horse!
Good jokes!
Sorry for your losses. 

Pony gal, I laughed out loud. 

Country Woman, healing hugs to you, lady.

Critter Sitter, so sorry for your loss. 

Stan, awesome rodeo pictures. Awesome!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Ladytrails,
Sounds like fun herding sheep on horseback! Bree sounds like a great dog.

Howdy Sunset!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Eliduc,
Your Jack Russell sounds like a sweetheart. 
My daughter moved back home recently, and brought along my granddog. Kylie is half Australian Shepherd, and half mini Poodle. Sweet little dog, and she is my shadow. She greets me loudly when I come home from work and also sleeps against my side. 

Caco, Celeste....howdy! Anyone that I missed, howdy!


----------



## Prairie Rose

I am staying inside trying to keep warm, and was looking at some pictures I have on the computer. Thought I'd share a few with you.

This was taken a lot of years ago when I was riding in the canyons in the Badlands in Theodore Roosevelt National Park. 
Here is a small band of mustangs we rode upon. I've since seen that roan colt on other rides out there--he grew up mighty handsome.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Again, riding in the Badlands.


----------



## Prairie Rose

This was a a few winters ago when we had so much snow! That is our quonset hut shop building. It is really tall. Look how deep against it the snow was.


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang's muzzle grazing in our field.


----------



## Tommy girl

47 here, started riding my own horse about 11 years ago, I too had to beg my husband for a horse, It took me a few years and a few bad horses to find the one that fit. I can't imagine my life without him. Since my first horse my husband has gotten me my own trailer and I enjoy trail riding (he still doesn't ride). I'm hoping to meet some new friends to ride with. Glad I found this forum.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Brushing my mustang's long tail.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Welcome Tommy girl,

I grew up with horses, so I had them before I had hubby. 
We've been married since 89, and he only just started riding horses with me a few years ago. It's wonderful!
Hope your hubby will start to ride with you too, but sooner than that. LOL.


----------



## Tommy girl

Thanks. It is my goal to get him on a horse this summer. We'll see. Lol


----------



## Hunter65

Hi Everyone

Welcome to the newbies, glad to see more horsey people.
Stan great photos but so sad about the horse.

CW YOU WILL RIDE. I would let you ride Hunter but he is not safe for you.

We spent the day yesterday with my cousin. Huge turnout for her husband, she was just going to have a small gathering at her house but so many people called they had to rent a hall. Its amazing how many people on touches in their lives. We made a pact to get together more often, they live on the Island which we have to catch a ferry to. It always seems we only get together when someone dies.

On a lighter note I think I found a buddy for Hunter. Check it out


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Hope everyone is staying warm...it's cold!! Had two good lessons last week. Am now getting nervous about trailering again. I do have plenty of paste on hand and am debating if I dose her again before the schooling show next month. We'll see how it goes I guess.

Stan - I love the rodeo! So much fun. So sad about that horse, puts a damper on the excitement.

CW - get that knee better soon, lady. I know you will ride!! There are so many different options for those of us with medical issues...different flexible stirrups, well trained horses, biomex saddles, and those anti inflammatories really help greatly. Those are what allow me to be riding, without them I'm in too much pain.

Prairie Rose - your pictures are always so fun to see, what an amazing place you live in!

GO HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cute vid, Hunter.

Thank you Grace. I love it here....though the cold can be ridiculous sometimes.
Glad you had some good lessons!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone.

7 more days until the vet comes out to check the melanoma I found on Isabella. I have been pretty depressed these past few days, worrying myself sick.

It doesn't help that she tweaked her knee in the mud and I haven't been able to ride. I did spend 3 hours with her yesterday as she grazed and 3 hours today. I hopped on her bareback as she grazed and that was nice.

Since I can't ride her, I have been pulling out some of the field horses that don't get much attention and have been grooming them. Prettied up a sweet little cremello mustang yesterday. She looked so pretty. Went out today and she was totally brown. Spent an hour getting the dredlocks out of her mane. She found a burr bush and rolled in it. Oh well.....

Isabella just stands nearby and eats grass, perfectly content and happy that my grooming obsession is fixated elsewhere.

Welcome to the new members!!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hugs Corgi. 
I had a gray gelding that lived to age 29 and a half. 
Hopefully your horse will check out OK.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to be here 
I now know I am not able to have a bath 
I kneel on my knees to get out so showers from now on 

some of the swelling has gone down 


Nice video Hunter


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW- hope you feel better soon. Can't hubby help you out of the bath? It's so nice to soak in hot water-does that help things ?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I want a zebra....just sayin'.  What an awesome video, Hunter!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Went out w. hubs & a neighbor today-but after getting home, I was so cold I was just in tears. Now the fire is started & I'm hoping the temp will get into the 60's before bedtime. I'm not doing well this winter.


----------



## Ladytrails

Lots of great posts here, to catch up on! 
Stan, as always, great pictures. You have a gift. So sad about the horse but I'm so proud of the rodeo stock handlers that they recognized something wrong and sent the horse out without a rider. And the cowboys' gesture of carrying the horse out - awesome. What gentlemen. I'll tell this one to my city friends who think rodeo animals aren't treated well. My 31 year old mare has an incidental heart murmur - vet says they're not uncommon and you just never know when it will get worse.

Prairie, my boss's home town is Minot - small world. His mother was one of the lucky ones - stranded but on a high point so no damage to her home. We're in Missouri so we got the other end of the stick - 2 hours away, flooding -- but here, drought. Probably worse in 2013 as so far we're about 12 inches behind on moisture. 

CW, go slow to go fast - take it easy to let your knee heal and it'll be faster in the long run to get you back on a horse! 

Eliduc - canine glue! I love it! May I borrow that phrase? 
Grace, What about using paste but not as much as in the past? She's come a long way for you, you have a totally different relationship now than when she first was being trailered....I'd bet that she would do well with just a partial dose. If she does great, you can cut it back further the next time; if she doesn't do well, then you know you need it and can keep using it. Good luck!

Take care, all!


----------



## With Grace

Ladytrails;1842969
Grace said:


> You know what, I hadn't thought of it that way...we do have a different relationship, and she also trusts our trainer. She's also a lot healthier and fit, and almost a different horse. I will try that, thanks!!!


----------



## Stan

Not that i'm carrot mad or driven by the estatic feeling I get when I manage to swipe a carrot from some unsuspecting poster, but, have to confess I feel great.:twisted:
I wonder how long I get to keep it this time. :lol:

Cheers all and Hi to those new to this thread. There are other things in life other than horses. Take my salt water fish tank set up for coral, clown fish and sea horses Still trying to catch the sea horses which is just as well. The high temps we have been having around home has sent the water temp a little over the top and the clown fish did not survive. Poached. so its a delay on rounding up the sea horses which is no big deal as i was having trouble getting ones big enough to fit my saddle.









We grow them big in NZ:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Hahaha Stan I used to have fish but freshwater. When my daughter was little she would turn the heat up when I wasn't looking. So many times I would open the lid to have steam rising out. Most fish died but I had 2 pink kissing fish that survived. They even survived my daughter emptying out a whole pack of cigarettes one by one into the tank. THAT was nasty the water was all brown and yellow. We used to joke that if someone lit a cigarette the fish would come to that side of the tank looking for a puff as they were now addicted.


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> CW- hope you feel better soon. Can't hubby help you out of the bath? It's so nice to soak in hot water-does that help things ?


I have to kneel to get out so that is not an option and since we rent 
we can not change the Tub


----------



## Country Woman

Well friends its snowing here today 
and its cold here today. 

I am icing my knee still


----------



## Critter sitter

he looks like my barn managers stud colt.... pretty!!!


Prairie Rose said:


> I am staying inside trying to keep warm, and was looking at some pictures I have on the computer. Thought I'd share a few with you.
> 
> This was taken a lot of years ago when I was riding in the canyons in the Badlands in Theodore Roosevelt National Park.
> Here is a small band of mustangs we rode upon. I've since seen that roan colt on other rides out there--he grew up mighty handsome.


----------



## Country Woman

very nice horse


----------



## Stan

A word from Montana folks, he said to say Hi thought i'd cut and past and let him do it himself.

snow bound.. frozen. And been out chasing wolfs and some mountain lions for predator control. Tell every one howdy from me. Been having some computer problems. Or its like me. The colder it gets the slower it gets..lol. Hope your doing good. Hope your horse is doing great. Had one that ran into a post and hurt her front forarm pretty good. She is walking lots better.swelling is down. Just a shame its my fight through the snow drift horse. So my next best snow horse isnt that good. But I guess its good for him to learn how to. About zero right now and tomorrow there is a rancher that lost some young yearlings to predators so im heading up to his ranch early tomorrow and do some chasing. Your weather is sounding better and better..lol. Talk soon. Tell every one hi from montana. Scott


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi Scott hurry back I love your stories darlin.


Stan said:


> A word from Montana folks, he said to say Hi thought i'd cut and past and let him do it himself.
> 
> snow bound.. frozen. And been out chasing wolfs and some mountain lions for predator control. Tell every one howdy from me. Been having some computer problems. Or its like me. The colder it gets the slower it gets..lol. Hope your doing good. Hope your horse is doing great. Had one that ran into a post and hurt her front forarm pretty good. She is walking lots better.swelling is down. Just a shame its my fight through the snow drift horse. So my next best snow horse isnt that good. But I guess its good for him to learn how to. About zero right now and tomorrow there is a rancher that lost some young yearlings to predators so im heading up to his ranch early tomorrow and do some chasing. Your weather is sounding better and better..lol. Talk soon. Tell every one hi from montana. Scott


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Well so much for no vet bills in 2013. I certainly hope this isn't an omen. Went to take Pepper for her evening walk and the new neighbors big yellow dog came bounding at us yet again. Not sure what happened but Pepper yelped and then was standing on 3 legs with her back one up in the air. Off to the vets we go and it turns out she dislocated her knee and will most likely require surgery. The good thing is that she isn't in any pain but it went out again this morning on our walk, luckily it went back in so we could continue. Oy vey its only January.

This is my Pepper


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hopefully, it will be a good year & let some others fork up the vet's salary.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Hunter I am sorry through this with \Pepper 
he is sure cute
I wish Pepper all the luck with his surgery

Hunter What Breed is Pepper?


----------



## Hunter65

Ya she had enough last year with the Pitt bull attack. She is a border collie Lhasa apso cross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Ya she had enough last year with the Pitt bull attack. She is a border collie Lhasa apso cross
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 What a cutie pepper is. lord I hope mama was a BC and not the little dog. I hope all is ok with her knee. My golden had to have knee surgery not cheap and recovery was harsh.


----------



## corgi

Hunter, hope your dog is feeling better. I remember when she was attacked by the other dog. Between horses and dogs, we sure keep vets busy don't we?

We may see our first snow tomorrow night. I stopped by on the way home from work to put Isabella's new heavyweight blanket on her.

What do you think? She won't be able to hide, that's for sure! (I hope this pic doesn't turn sideways like the others have)


----------



## Tommy girl

Love the blanket. My horse looks like a wooly mammoth right now. Temps here are in high 20 and low 30's. He loves this weather, me not so much, ready for spring so I can start horse camping.


----------



## AlexS

Sorry for your loss Critter Sitter and Hunter. 





eliduc said:


> My JR terrier had a detatched lense in his eye that passed through the pupil. Then he contracted glaucoma and we had to have the eye removed. I medicate the other eye every night to keep the same thing from happenning but he is losing the sight in that eye too. He is five years old. We raised JR's for years and was never aware that this problem is congenital. We never had a problem. Bo and I have become closer since he lost his eye. He is my constant companion. He is canine glue. He sleeps pressed against my side at night. If he is not at my feet here in the office he comes in periodically to check up on me. At night we share my recliner and watch t.v. together. Often, he is draped across my lap or has his head nestled against my neck. I am Lucky that my wife is so tolerant.



I am sorry to hear about your pups eyes, especially at such a young age. 

I had a dog that we all thought was a complete dummy. Lovely dog, but not so smart. He started tripping up and down the stairs when he was older, I used to laugh at him and tell him he was a loveable dummy. A short while later we had a car parked in our yard as the roads were dangerous and we've had people hit our parked cars before, anyway, Oscar walked into the parked car. We took him to the vet, he was completely blind, he'd been completely blind for some time. He'd never walked into anything in the house as things don't change much in my house. 

Once I knew he was blind, things started to fall into place, that I hadn't really noticed so much. It sounds terrible to say that now, but I am always busy with the kids etc. Anyway, he was trained with hand commands with everything, I realized that he hadn't responded to those for some time, however if I didn't get an immediate response, I'd just verbal cues. So I figured he was just old and responding slowly. 

The point of all of this ramble is to show you that my dog adapted so well to being blind that we didn't realize he was. As your pup still has one eye, arrange your house now, so that not much changes and your dog has time to get used to everything. Should the worst happen, your dog will adapt to it. You can start training now on a leash so that a little gentle jerk means a step etc. 





Wishing Pepper well, she looks like a good dog. 




It's my birthday tomorrow, I will be 37, so I am getting closer to be a legit member here.  
My none horsey husband is taking me to Dover saddlery, which is in the next state on from us for show clothing. I won't be buying there as I am the bargain queen, but I need to try things on, figure things out and then shop online. 

Guess this is Brad pushing me into getting my rear end showing. I do need the shove, I seem rather comfortable putting it off til next year, pretty much every year.


Oh wait, I should add a Lucas photo.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Hunter - oh geeze, poor Pepper! My goodness your pup runs with a rough crowd, I remember the last time he was attacked! 

CW - hows the knee doing?

Alex - Lucas is a cutie. Happy early 37th! Good luck show clothes shopping...I do the same thing, try on for size locally, then scour for deals. I have an amazing show wardrobe for very little spent . 

Corgi - loving Izzys blanket, so fashionable!

Had another good lesson today - sun was out, was so cold but Kes did well. We're working on haunches in, and I have a mental block. I can't wrap my head around it, I do shoulder in every time, even though I know its wrong. I was able to do this with Grace last year so I dont know what my problem is. Am getting so much better sitting the trot though, so at least there's a win. 

Off to make dinner for the fam, then curl up with my Xmas Kindle, I found some race track romantic drama books I'm loving LOL


----------



## Hunter65

LOVE LOVE LOVE the blanket Corgi I think Hunter needs one! Wherever did you find that?

Alex love Lucas he is a cutie. Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday to you...

Well tomorrow Pepper is off for xrays. I am hoping to forgo surgery. I have doing some reading and apparently there are four levels of this and I think she is a 1 maybe 2. She is walking around fine and only had it go out once for about a minute yesterday morning. NOW my pony is another story. Got to the barn tonight and there is a whip out with his halter at his paddock. Uh oh what is my brat up to now. Apparently he reared up on one of the girls when she was taking him out to his paddock on Tuesday morning. Crap he used to do that to my old old BO and my last one stopped him. He hasnt done it over a year. Every one says well he is 4 but I cannot tolerate that. The good news is that one of the girls that takes lessons with a fellow boarder rode him on Sunday after her lesson (while waiting for her sisters lesson) and she is going to ride him 2 times a week. For a 10 year old she is a pretty good little rider. Fellow boarder has another girl that is working off her lessons and wants to use Hunter for her too so I think it will be good for him to be ridden almost every day of the week. He needs arena work and well we just don't do enough of it. I am hoping once spring comes and things get figured out with Pepper I will be able to ride more myself. I took tomorrow off so will go drop Pepper at vets and spend the afternoon with my pony and then he gets his tootsies done tomorrow afternoon and then back to vets to pick up Pepper. Whew I am tired already lol.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks ladies! 


Glad that it might not be so severe with Pepper, Hunter. 
The dog I described was a different dog, sadly Oscar passed away a few years ago - but I also have a one eyed dog (from a shelter). Let me introduce Wink (He's bad dog!)


----------



## Hunter65

Awe wink so fitting


----------



## AlexS

Hunter65 said:


> Awe wink so fitting


His brain Wink's out too! :lol::lol::lol:
I adore him, but he is dumb and young, and needs to grow up fairly soon, without aging too fast. 


He has a a habit of freaking out in his crate if left for longer than 10 mins (I don't work outside of the house, so he is never left for more than a few hours at a time). He throws himself against the back of the crate, then the front, which moves the crate across the kitchen floor. But once the crate just gave up on life, and collapsed, therefore freeing him. This is what we came home to.


Every toy that Wink owns were under the stuffing of the chair (about 10). He just simply had a party!


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Ya she had enough last year with the Pitt bull attack. She is a border collie Lhasa apso cross
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Talking on dogs attacking horses. One of the ladies we ride with was riding through the township she lives in giving the horse experience with traffic and the hum drum that goes on. In NZ there is the great new zealand trek which is coming to its last year in the north island Its on the net look it up thats trekking for a holiday. Back to the story the lady I am talking about and her horse have been going for the past few years so her riding through the town was training. While riding along some yobo walking his pit bull started stiring his dog and it slipped the collar and attacked the horse. My friend was dumped on her rear on the road as the horse took off. (She is well north of 40 + 20). and the dog close at its heals around a corner and out of sight they went.

Panic set in for her horses safety, they followed it around the corner and there it was, waiting, the dog DEAD.

Sarah the horse is around 17 years and has spent most of her life pig hunting in very thick NZ bush. A very wise, experienced, horse. No fear of dogs and knew how to deal to them. 

Pit bulls in this country are frounded upon and the powers that be are trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> His brain Wink's out too! :lol::lol::lol:
> I adore him, but he is dumb and young, and needs to grow up fairly soon, without aging too fast.
> 
> 
> He has a a habit of freaking out in his crate if left for longer than 10 mins (I don't work outside of the house, so he is never left for more than a few hours at a time). He throws himself against the back of the crate, then the front, which moves the crate across the kitchen floor. But once the crate just gave up on life, and collapsed, therefore freeing him. This is what we came home to.
> 
> 
> Every toy that Wink owns were under the stuffing of the chair (about 10). He just simply had a party!


Can you really afford to keep this dog. 
Don't answer cause I had a boxer who decided to find out what was in the inside of a matress and set about finding out. When I arrived home there were parts of the matress all through the house and the dog, well he was sitting in the hole in the middle of the matress with a smile of satisfaction on his face. I allowed him to live his life and payed the bills as he presented them.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
My knee is doing better still have to be careful with it 
it still cracks loudly when ever I get up 

Hunter I hope Pepper is getting better 
I love the horse blanket


----------



## Cacowgirl

I like the blanket, too, hope your dog is recovering well.

CW-keep on doctoring that knee-did they give you any exercises to do to strengthen it? Or do they say rest for now?

Stan-that horse sure knew how to protect herself!

AlexS-Happy Birthday!

A little bit warmer here today & sunny. Didn't have to break ice off the water buckets & yesterday they were almost solid w/ice. So nice to have running water in the house again. Looking forward to spring,but know now that every season does have it's challenges-this country living is very different from my previous location.


----------



## Country Woman

I have to rest it for now 

I have done damage to it over the years by kneeling 
on it


----------



## Critter sitter

Soooo I Rescued a Rooster yesterday LOL he was trying to cross a busy highway. Yes I asked him why he was crossing the Road?? He said that he wanted to see the world. Me and 2 men in their 60's caught him up and then they said ok what should we do with him??? hmmm I said well put him in my trunk and I'll take him home with me. Mind you I have NO where for a rooster. so I called a friend that has chickens and he is now getting fat and has many girlfirends to play with.
here is the rooster I have no Idea of breed lol


----------



## Hunter65

Omg when it rains it pours. While pepper is at the vets getting X-rays I decide to go ride my pony. Being such a beautiful afternoon I thought I would let him run around arena. Bad idea as I now have a lame pony. Not sure what he did but he is limping on his front right and is having troubke bending his knee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeeyaLater

Love this thread! Won't tell my whole story, but rode on and off when younger. Late 30's got a horse again. What an experience, and a wonderful one at that. Does anyone else suffer from "loss of confidence" now that you're older and wiser? LOL. I think about the things I did as a kid and just shake my head. I've found groundwork has helped my saddlework a lot, and I wouldn't have given that TWO THOUGHTS as a kid. I sometimes think of those childhood horses and bless them in horse heaven for taking care of me....


----------



## Stan

*Now that I'm over 40 (just) here's what I've discovered:​*1. I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it.
2. My wild oats have turned into prunes and all-bran.
3. I finally got my head together, and now my body is falling apart.
4. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
5. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
6. If all is not lost, where is it?
7. It is easier to get older than it is to get wiser.
8. Some days, you're the dog; some days you're the hydrant.
9. I wish the buck stopped here; I sure could use a few.
10. Kids in the back seat cause accidents.
11. Accidents in the back seat cause kids.
12. It's hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere.
13. The only time the world beats a path to your door is when you're in the bathroom.
14. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he'd have put them on my knees.
15. When I'm finally holding all the cards, why does everyone want to play chess?
16. Its not hard to meet expenses . . . they're everywhere.
17. The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth..
18. These days, I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter . . ....I go somewhere to get something, and then wonder what I'm here after
19. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.

20. For those that are 36, 37, and under 40 are you sure you want to contribute to this thread. :lol:​


----------



## Stan

SeeyaLater said:


> Love this thread! Won't tell my whole story, but rode on and off when younger. Late 30's got a horse again. What an experience, and a wonderful one at that. Does anyone else suffer from "loss of confidence" now that you're older and wiser? LOL. I think about the things I did as a kid and just shake my head. I've found groundwork has helped my saddlework a lot, and I wouldn't have given that TWO THOUGHTS as a kid. I sometimes think of those childhood horses and bless them in horse heaven for taking care of me....


Come back anytime seeyalater


----------



## Stan

Took Bugs for an outing this evening in preperation for tomorrows trek. Only 60 horses tomorrow a good number.

Back to todays photos just a few shots of the general cattle country we rode over, and looking out over the Tasman sea Australia is 1200 miles across that ditch. The age of the riders 71yrs, 64 and 56. Im hitched to the young one.

You will notice how sun burnt the land is, now becoming a fire danger.

Cheers all. Ill get some photos of the trek providing Bugs does not play up. But he did go well today.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> *Now that I'm over 40 (just) here's what I've discovered:​*1. I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it.
> 2. My wild oats have turned into prunes and all-bran.
> 3. I finally got my head together, and now my body is falling apart.
> 4. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 5. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 6. If all is not lost, where is it?
> 7. It is easier to get older than it is to get wiser.
> 8. Some days, you're the dog; some days you're the hydrant.
> 9. I wish the buck stopped here; I sure could use a few.
> 10. Kids in the back seat cause accidents.
> 11. Accidents in the back seat cause kids.
> 12. It's hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere.
> 13. The only time the world beats a path to your door is when you're in the bathroom.
> 14. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he'd have put them on my knees.
> 15. When I'm finally holding all the cards, why does everyone want to play chess?
> 16. Its not hard to meet expenses . . . they're everywhere.
> 17. The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth..
> 18. These days, I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter . . ....I go somewhere to get something, and then wonder what I'm here after
> 19. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.
> 
> 20. For those that are 36, 37, and under 40 are you sure you want to contribute to this thread. :lol:​



Stan you are an idiot, but I think I'd like to have your babies. :lol::lol:


(don't worry I am married, I won't get you any time soon).


----------



## Cacowgirl

Uh oh-propositions on the senior thread!


----------



## texasgal

** don't have to be married to have someone's babies ** just sayin' ... 

bwa ha ha ha


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Uh oh-propositions on the senior thread!


There is a song, an australian song, called never let a chance go by. On this ocassion I'm reversing the trend and stealing it :lol::lol: This is the over 40 thread, not over the hill. 

Now its 07-00am Saturday morning and time to get my gear together, load bugs and spend the day riding some forest and hill areas. NO snow:lol::lol::lol::lol: just thought i'd throw that one in. Sorry.


----------



## texasgal

Stan said:


> There is a song, an australian song, called never let a chance go by. On this ocassion I'm reversing the trend and stealing it :lol::lol: *This is the over 40 thread, not over the hill. *
> 
> Now its 07-00am Saturday morning and time to get my gear together, load bugs and spend the day riding some forest and hill areas. NO snow:lol::lol::lol::lol: just thought i'd throw that one in. Sorry.


Amen brother! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Critter sitter

Today is a very sad day at my home.. We had to put to sleep one of my border collies. Cavin was only 3 1/2 he and his sister came to me at only 4 days old.
they were rescues the had livers that were to small for there bodies and he was very very sick. he was not eating and had lost over half his needed body weight. I can't stop crying I and is sister grace will miss him so much. Here is a picture of what he loved to do.. he loved to wave hi.











here is his sister Gracie helping me at the barn with chores.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh-so sorry-he's so cute there-at least you & Gracie can lean on each other through this rough time. RIP sweet pup.

Stan-have a good time w/Bugs. Hope he does everything right for you.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, glad to hear you're taking care of yourself.

Stan, you are incorrigible. I think that's related to 'kiwi' .... I loved your post. The perspective on aging was brilliant, and the pics of the countryside were awesome. How beautiful! Hoping you are having a great trek today. 

Hunter, sorry for your bad run of luck. I hope that Hunter heals up quickly. In the meantime, a 4 year old gelding is like a 14 year old male....they outgrow it. I thought I'd have to sell mine (gelding, not son!) but by 5 he had straightened out a bit and is fairly mannerly now. Still tests me once in a while...

Critter, so sorry for your loss of your little BC guy. He was a lucky fella to have you rescue him and I'm sure he knew it and loved you for it...


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you for all tour kind words. My house feels so lonely tonight. ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> Soooo I Rescued a Rooster yesterday LOL he was trying to cross a busy highway. Yes I asked him why he was crossing the Road?? He said that he wanted to see the world. Me and 2 men in their 60's caught him up and then they said ok what should we do with him??? hmmm I said well put him in my trunk and I'll take him home with me. Mind you I have NO where for a rooster. so I called a friend that has chickens and he is now getting fat and has many girlfirends to play with.
> here is the rooster I have no Idea of breed lol


nice rescue 
reminds me when I had my chickens


----------



## Country Woman

SeeyaLater said:


> Love this thread! Won't tell my whole story, but rode on and off when younger. Late 30's got a horse again. What an experience, and a wonderful one at that. Does anyone else suffer from "loss of confidence" now that you're older and wiser? LOL. I think about the things I did as a kid and just shake my head. I've found groundwork has helped my saddlework a lot, and I wouldn't have given that TWO THOUGHTS as a kid. I sometimes think of those childhood horses and bless them in horse heaven for taking care of me....



Welcome SeeaLater 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> Today is a very sad day at my home.. We had to put to sleep one of my border collies. Cavin was only 3 1/2 he and his sister came to me at only 4 days old.
> they were rescues the had livers that were to small for there bodies and he was very very sick. he was not eating and had lost over half his needed body weight. I can't stop crying I and is sister grace will miss him so much. Here is a picture of what he loved to do.. he loved to wave hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is his sister Gracie helping me at the barn with chores.


Awe I so sorry for the loss of your dog
he looked so sweet 
RIP


----------



## eliduc

General Custer left North Dakota with his company of 7th Cavalry and rode into Southeastern Montana. As the story goes the company ran into much Indian sign and Custer sent his favorite scout, Snuffy Smith out to investigate. The next morning one of the sentries shouted, "Rider approaching." A horse raced into the encampment with the scout clinging to the mane. He had several arrows protruding from his back and as the horse came to a sliding stop he tumbled from it's back. Custer rushed to the scout's side and asked, "Snuffy, what happened?" 

"Well, there's good news and bad news General," Snuffy replied in a weak voice. 

"How's that?" Custer asked. 

"There's thousands of Indians, Arapahos, Lakotas, Cheyenne all armed with repeating rifles. That's the bad news." 

"Yes that sounds very bad. What could be the good news, then?"

"Well Sir, we're not going to have to go back to North Dakota!"


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Critter so sorry big hugs. He was a real cutie. I have been so stressed with my animals the past week. Hunter should be OK, his leg was a bit more swollen yesterday but he was walking way better on it. I am waiting to hear from BO how he is this morning. 
Ladytrails you are so right. One of the girls at the barn said that 4 and 6 were the worst years she had with her horses. Hunter is just like a teenager, we are going to have a come to Jesus moment very soon as he is pushing me again. He reared up on one of the girls the other day and his hoof hit her shoulder. This was a problem that we had a year and a half ago at my old old barn (I never knew it was happening, only found out when I went to the barn and he wasn't out in his paddock. BO was afraid to put him out). I had to move him because of it as I couldn't have the BO afraid of him. Last BO stopped him from doing that. I know he won't get away with it at this barn.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Hunter I am sorry you are going though this again with Hunter 
Hope you are able to stop him from this 
I hope Pepper is doing ok


----------



## AlexS

So sorry for the loss of Cavin, Critter. It is so hard to lose a good dog.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Awe Critter so sorry big hugs. He was a real cutie. I have been so stressed with my animals the past week. Hunter should be OK, his leg was a bit more swollen yesterday but he was walking way better on it. I am waiting to hear from BO how he is this morning.
> Ladytrails you are so right. One of the girls at the barn said that 4 and 6 were the worst years she had with her horses. Hunter is just like a teenager, we are going to have a come to Jesus moment very soon as he is pushing me again. He reared up on one of the girls the other day and his hoof hit her shoulder. This was a problem that we had a year and a half ago at my old old barn (I never knew it was happening, only found out when I went to the barn and he wasn't out in his paddock. BO was afraid to put him out). I had to move him because of it as I couldn't have the BO afraid of him. Last BO stopped him from doing that. I know he won't get away with it at this barn.


4 to 6 +1 I think they start to come right at around 7 and on. 
Rearing is dangerious and needs to be dealt with by a very experienced trainer. Not to throw a spanner in the works but my understanding of horse behaviour was the most dangerious threat comes from the front. I may be miss informed. 

My first horse Savannah went through a respect issues. She did not respect me but was fine with my wife. I put this down to being, I was the one making her work while Roslyn was the friend. She used to run around in the paddock while I was there and kick a leg at me. Total disrespect untill one day she tried to double barrell me and missed. I didn't, and I had a long thick fiberglass crop in my hand and got into her, wacking her back legs with a couple of good blows before she got out of range. What a changed horse, she never challanged me again. 

I only moved Savannah on because she grew to tall for me. My belly got in the way of my knee so I could not get my leg high enough to reach the stirrup. Not true, I'm trim, taught, and terrific.:lol::lol: She was 17.2 at three and a half years and I could not get on her without assistance of some high ground. 

Stella has had issues with the float and while retraining her she lifted a back leg in threat. She was half way into the float and bulking, raised her back leg in threat so I instantly gave it a tap with the stick. She also has not tried that one again. Did not hurt her, but, she felt it. 

I hope his leg comes right soon.


----------



## Stan

Bugs butter would not melt in his mouth
















A couple of shots of the numbers attending thay came in all manner of vehicles from motor homes towing floats to an open truck with a cattle crate and horse That was interesting to see the horse load and unload.








The back ground country is where the trek went forest and open hills









Away they go. I only took a shot of the leaders a quarter of the number then I had to Walk to the first staging point.

I made a mistake and decided to keep Bugs back at the rear and try and take it easy. That was the end of my ride. While waiting for the tail riders he started to play up and became almost uncontrolable. A total turn around from yesterday. And from the photo of him standing beside the float/trailer. What I did not know at the beginning was the trek had areas where it was single file, dangerious, and a long drop off if the horse lost its footing. Given that information at that time ment I had made the wrong choice of holding him to the back. 

His behavour was, he wanted to be in the front but as he walks out fast I would have been the lead horse for the first 30 minutes and did not know the direction or country. I had to dismount and take him home as the riders in the rear were marshals and could not wait for me to calm him. While I was having issues the first casuality happened, one rider came off and ended up with a bump on the head and some blood, but that is horse riding and treking NZ style.

Lesson learnt: Bugs is not quite ready he needs more riding in company but in a more controled inviroment and only a dozen horses so he can learn there is no hurry. He needs to learn patience stomping of feet and raising his front 6 inches of the ground is not the way to win friends and influence people. He needs to learn I am the boss not his meal ticket. so more riding, much more riding.

My lesson. If I want to enjoy a trek at this time in Bugies training I should have taken Stella. We would have argued, but she has the experience and knows when to listen.

Now for the biggie, and the one that may get me into much trouble with She who must be obeyed. The Great New Zealand Trek is on in about 6 weeks. I am considering taking Bugs several days of treking will sort him out. The first half a day will see him perform, but after that he will learn very quickly. I'll have to take an old saddle, old jeans, and super glue for the first day. But the stuffing will have been knocked out of him and he will settle.

I welcome any ideas of how to tell, she who must be obeyed, that I am considering going on the GNZ trek which will cost $3000, and without her.
I am teetering on the plea that I am due for a holiday, and who knows my heart may stop pumping unexpectedly and I would have missed out on the experience. I need back up reasons please.

For those interested I think The Great New Zealand Trek can be googled.


----------



## Country Woman

Wow what an amazing view Stan 

hope you had lots of fun 

looks like a nice time


----------



## xena

Hi am new to the forum, and its so nice to see a page where there are *older* riders .

I am 58 this year, and had to retire my old boy who is 26, and was going to give up riding, but just had my home bred Fries x boy broken in, and he now my new riding horse, he is such a lovely boy and very safe - maybe cos we hand raised him he thinks I am him mum lol. So now I have my last riding horse to have fun on, and hopefully go out and do some low level eventing on him, plus lots of dressage days and enjoy him.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, sounds like you have your logic all figured out. Good luck. I suggest you mgiht also tell her over a nice steak or chop, and suggest some nice trip or something She would enjoy as a consolation prize....

And, pray tell, exactly how did they get the horse out of the cattle truck? And back in!???


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Stan I sure love bugs! Hmmm I doubt there is any safe way to tell She that you are going on the trek. You might just want to go to the corner and start from there lol.

I hope Hunters leg will be ok soon too. It is still swollen today but he is walking on it so much better. We did have the rearing stopped and he totally shocked the girl that was leading him is he is usually quiet as a mouse. She did say that they were all full of beans that day. The BO has been taking him out and ensuring no issues are happening. We plan to start using him as a lesson pony and I can't have him raring with the younger girls.

I would so love to come ride on one of your treks, it is such beautiful country there and looks like fun! I doubt I would have gone on the trail that you turned around on either. Hunter isnt quite stable on his feet yet and I wouldn't want him to slip. Look forward to seeing pictures of your great trek!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Xena! Always great to see new people! There are some pretty awesome people in here.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, sounds like you have your logic all figured out. Good luck. I suggest you mgiht also tell her over a nice steak or chop, and suggest some nice trip or something She would enjoy as a consolation prize....
> 
> And, pray tell, exactly how did they get the horse out of the cattle truck? And back in!???


You are not going to believe this, the **** thing jumps in. They back up to some high ground and in it gets and out the same way. If there is a ramp of any discription available that is also used. I wish I could get my horse to do half of what that one can do. The lady that leads out in these treks horse will undo knots. We often watch him mouthing the rope and gets it undone then he just stands there as if to say told you so.

Ladytrails: Consolation Prize, she does not need consoling, she has my return to look forward to.:lol::?:shock::wink: 

Hey folks google The Great New Zealand Trek. Some of the photos are worth a look. A few years ago it past by our place and went down the beach.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Xena nice to meet you 
Hope to see some pictures of your horses 

you will like it here


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter that is good your horse is going to a lesson horse 
Hope Hunter's leg heals up


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Xena. Are you British, asking because you said Mum instead of Mom?


----------



## Stan

Hunter 65

How come your horse is going to be a session horse. I thought he was being readied for the show arena.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Welcome Xena. Are you British, asking because you said Mum instead of Mom?


Or Kiwi. I'm putting my money of Kiwi
Time for a pool winner takes all for getting the heritage of Xena right. 
$5 an entry and the chance of collection is very small if not impossible.
New Zealand dollars folks they arn't worth anything


AlexS, has taken British and in for $5 I entered her :shock:
Stan, I'm voting Kiwi $5 
Pool stands at $10


----------



## AlexS

Oh heck no, England is the size of a postage stamp in comparison, so the odds are stacked in your favor. 


Although, the time of posting..... nevermind, I googled that, it says it would have been 5.30pm in NZ on a Sat. 

My poker face, says I fold this hand, the odds are against me.


----------



## AlexS

What is the short hand for someone from New Zealand? Like Aussies, are well, Aussies?


----------



## sunset878

New Zealanders are called Kiwis by us Aussies.

Stan, if you want to go on the NZ trek, and it costs you $3000, maybe







you could buy She Who Must Be Obeyed something that she would like.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Hunter 65
> 
> How come your horse is going to be a session horse. I thought he was being readied for the show arena.



He needs more arena work and this way I don't have to pay for someone to ride him. They clean his paddock too 
Ahhh we dream of being a show pony. Though he would look smart all cleaned up for a show


----------



## Celeste

Stan, if she is wanting to go with you, then you better plan on $6,000. If she is not planning to go with you, then you better plan on $6,000.

$3,000 for your trip.
$3,000 for whatever it is that floats her boat.


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste, Sunset - I'm with you two. Note an earlier post of Stan's, however, in which he said that She does not require a consolation prize as he will be coming home to her... Perhaps one of you can explain this to him better than I can? 

Stan, I'm in for Canadian....$5 of Obama money. He's already got mine, so tell him I said he should give you $5 of it back if I lose this pool.


----------



## Hunter65

Sooooo.... Hunter has torn a ligament in his fetlock. Stall rest for 4 weeks and then rehab. Have to poultice and wrap leg for 4-5 days to get swelling down.
Here he is all wrapped up







Don't know why its sideways


----------



## Celeste

Poor Hunter. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Ladytrails

Poor Hunter65....your pony is a little stinker. After the heat is gone from the injury, you might consider magnet therapy boots. I had some front boots for my young 'un with a tendon injury, and I am very happy with how he healed. If you want to know more, I can look up the type they were (less than $100 for a pair)...After all, we just throw money into the stall anyway.... Good luck, rest and rehab can do wonders! Make sure the little stinker's barn door is latched tight!


----------



## With Grace

Aw Hunter, I'm so sorry to hear about Hunter's fetlock! Stall rest...can you hand walk him or is it strictly stall rest?

Critter - My thoughts are with you, so sorry for the loss of your pup.

Stan - those pics are awesome! You have such a great place to ride. Love the horse in the back of the cow crate...can't imagine that would go over very well here in the states.

Went snowmobiling this weekend in the mountains, had such a blast. Haven't been so cold since I was a skiier back in school, but the views were gorgeous and it was so much fun. Hubby and the kids went with us, and we stopped and looked at ranches for sale, dreaming about retirement, which is way too far off.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks everyone. Grace sounds like fun Miss that when I lived up north. Hunter can be hand walked for 5 to 10 mins after this week when swelling goes down. Poor guy I feel so bad especially that I never called vet on Thursday. Stupid me I listened to other people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Hunter 
I am praying for a complete recovery with Hunter 
I hope you still can ride him after that 

Keep me posted ok


----------



## Hunter65

Lady trails I would definitely love more info on the boots. Anything to help my pony. Hubby not too happy about more vet bills after puppy but oh well I say deal with it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks everyone. Grace sounds like fun Miss that when I lived up north. Hunter can be hand walked for 5 to 10 mins after this week when swelling goes down. Poor guy I feel so bad especially that I never called vet on Thursday. Stupid me I listened to other people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awe don`t be so hard on yourself 
things happen
I have made mistakes before too


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, don't beat yourself up. I don't know anyone (myself included) who hasn't made that mistake at least once, of waiting to call the vet.


----------



## Country Woman

Grace Snowmobiling is so much fun 
Happy you were able to go


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, here is the style of boot I used; I also used Sore No More and it was great at drawing out the swelling. The prices have gone up a little :-( 
http://www.doversaddlery.com/magnetic-shin%2ftendon-wrap/p/X1-04241/?ids=lbzecynxcp0o2pi2r0t1jj45

When I was using these, I could really really tell a differene in the swelling. I usually left them on for part of the day, took them off, and then back on again overnight. We worked up to overnight; I had tendon issues with my horse and didn't want to create more problems by having something too tight or rubbing. I checked with my vet first; he was a skeptic and doesn't believe in magnets but he said there was no way I could do any harm as long as there wasn't still heat in the leg. He is also, now, very pleased with how the horse turned out. He's totally sound with just a hard bump where the tendon was injured. Since he got off rehab he has been fine (but I am very careful riding up and down banks and I do not jump him.)


----------



## Hunter65

Oh thanks so much. I actually have some sore more and was going to use it but someone else said no. Then I find out bo put some on last night. Thanks so much. Will look into boots if swelling doesn't go down with poultice Love this forum you guys rock!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Sore No More isn't a liniment; your friend was right that you shouldn't use liniment on a 'hot' e.g. fresh injury and never under wraps. SNM is one of the few (if not the only) topicals you can use under wraps or boots safely. It can be used by itself without bandages, too. Good stuff!


----------



## Stan

sunset878 said:


> New Zealanders are called Kiwis by us Aussies.
> 
> Stan, if you want to go on the NZ trek, and it costs you $3000, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could buy She Who Must Be Obeyed something that she would like.


Thats when the Ausies are feeling benevolent. I have heard different:lol::lol:
:lol:

She will look forward to me coming home. What more could she want.:wink:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, if she is wanting to go with you, then you better plan on $6,000. If she is not planning to go with you, then you better plan on $6,000.
> 
> $3,000 for your trip.
> $3,000 for whatever it is that floats her boat.


 \
I am not impressed:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I would make friends with the local lock smith. If you come back and the locks have been changed, then maybe he will sell you a key.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry to hear about Hunter's latest trouble. Hope that rearing problem is quickly remedeid also. Young horses can be very trying at times. Also horses w/lots of "character" - they are memorable, but sometimes difficult.

Stan-does that ride fee include everything for the horse & rider or do you still have to bring your own food/water?


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Stan googled the trek that looks like so much fun!!!! There is a cattle drive that I want to do here. I think it is 5 days and goes through the old cattle trails of the pioneers. One day I hope to take Hunter on it!


----------



## eliduc

Stan, So why do you have to tell her? Hunter-As a farrier I once got cow kicked in the family jewes. I did little pinwheels on the ground for a minute or two. Another cow kick tore all the ligaments but one in my knee. A horse swapped ends and kicked me straight from behind in the pit of my stomach. He probably would have damaged me had I not have been tossed backwards about 8 feet. I was standing beside the head of a mule and it kicked forward with a hind foot kicking me in the stomach without moving. A three year old stud reared and struck viciously as it came down striking my breast bone. That was twenty five years ago. If it had hit my face or head? Recently a physician grabbed my shoulders and pulled them together and there was an audible click from my sternum. A gelding I was leading reared and struck with the near hoof. As the hoof came up it caught the tip of my nose. 42 stitches by a plastic surgeon. I would conclude that a horse is pretty darned dangerous from either end. However, the back end tends to usually damage the lower body whereas the front end is more likely to damage the chest, face and head. They can instantly kill you from either end.


----------



## eliduc

This has nothing whatsoever to do with horses but I think it is worth passing along as it might be relevant to people over 40. The city of Tulare Calif. is suing a Canadian insurance sompany for bad faith claim denial. A woman 19 years old had leukemia. She had a bone marrow transplant which is standard. The hospital asked for her permission to use two experimental drugs for the purpose of judging the effectiveness of the drugs. The cost of the drugs was $23,000. The entire bill was over $450,000. The insurance company is denying the entire claim on the basis of the use of the experimental drugs. The city which provides insurance for it's employees paid the hospital up front and is now suing the insurance company for bad faith. The moral of the story is that an insurance company can use the treatment of experimental drugs as an excuse to deny an entire claim.


----------



## Ladytrails

eliduc said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with horses but I think it is worth passing along as it might be relevant to people over 40. The city of Tulare Calif. is suing a Canadian insurance sompany for bad faith claim denial. A woman 19 years old had leukemia. She had a bone marrow transplant which is standard. The hospital asked for her permission to use two experimental drugs for the purpose of judging the effectiveness of the drugs. The cost of the drugs was $23,000. The entire bill was over $450,000. The insurance company is denying the entire claim on the basis of the use of the experimental drugs. The city which provides insurance for it's employees paid the hospital up front and is now suing the insurance company for bad faith. The moral of the story is that an insurance company can use the treatment of experimental drugs as an excuse to deny an entire claim.


True, the use of experimental treatments is not covered by most insurance companies. Here in Missouri we have a state law that requires us to pay for the doctor and hospital visits that go along with the drug that is experimental - in other words, the researchers or drug companies will pay for the drugs, and some of the lab tests or whatever is required, but the rest of the care must be covered by the insurance companies. Sounds like the Canadian company didn't have that requirement. It also sounds like they could knew the plan and could have educated their insured member ahead of time if they'd wanted to.... I hope this works out for the young lady!


----------



## Hunter65

eliduc said:


> Stan, So why do you have to tell her? Hunter-As a farrier I once got cow kicked in the family jewes. I did little pinwheels on the ground for a minute or two. Another cow kick tore all the ligaments but one in my knee. A horse swapped ends and kicked me straight from behind in the pit of my stomach. He probably would have damaged me had I not have been tossed backwards about 8 feet. I was standing beside the head of a mule and it kicked forward with a hind foot kicking me in the stomach without moving. A three year old stud reared and struck viciously as it came down striking my breast bone. That was twenty five years ago. If it had hit my face or head? Recently a physician grabbed my shoulders and pulled them together and there was an audible click from my sternum. A gelding I was leading reared and struck with the near hoof. As the hoof came up it caught the tip of my nose. 42 stitches by a plastic surgeon. I would conclude that a horse is pretty darned dangerous from either end. However, the back end tends to usually damage the lower body whereas the front end is more likely to damage the chest, face and head. They can instantly kill you from either end.


I fully understand how dangerous horses are. I'm sorry I don't understand your point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

We had a trailering lesson with grace on Saturday. It didn't go so well 😒she was doing well and then exploded and hit her face hard on the trailer and ended up getting cut. I want to feel bad but I'm so frustrated with her not learning that I tend to feel grumpy over it. We are planning on selling her and how can I do that if she won't trailer?! Ugggg I'm at my wits ends. Here is a view of her owie.







we are treating it with doc underwoods I had the vet look at it and he said she'll be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Owie that looks sore hope your horse heals fast


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..lots to catch up on!

Critter, so sorry about your precious little dog. I am also sorry to hear your horse hurt herself. I am sure Stan can understand your frustration with the trailering!

Stan, what a wonderful trek! (But a bit expensive...still, I would cough up the money to do it too!)

Hunter, sorry to hear about Hunter's leg. When it rains, it pours doesn't it? Bynthe way, here is where you can buy him a blankets like Isabella's:

Tough-1 Wild 600D Turnout Blanket 250g - Statelinetack.com

ISABELLA UPDATE:

The vet came out this morning. I have been so worried that I haven't been sleeping and I have been having nightmares. Last night was the worst.

The suspected melanoma is on her "girly parts". I am about to get very graphic so if you do not want to read about mare anatomy, skip ahead.

About two months ago, as I was washing her, I noticed that her vulva was not closing completely. There was a small open slit where I could see some pink. I thought she was coming into heat and didn't pay that much attention.
About a month ago, I noticed that it still wasn't closed and I could see something that looked like a small scabby area on it. At first I thought it was dried poo and tried to scrub it off. It wouldn't budge and she was getting irritated, so I stopped.

When it was still there a couple of weeks ago, I had one of the trainers look at it. Isabella was grazing and was very tolerant of being prodded back there. The trainer looked carefully and even spread her apart a bit and showed me some lumps under the opening of her vulva. She said they were not supposed to be there and we both came to the conclusion that is was a melanoma and the scabby part was connected.

Isabella was so good today for the vet. He spent a lot of time down there and each time she started to move, I fed her a treat and she was more interested in the treats than what he was doing.

I love my vet. He was so patient and tactful when explaining that the lumps under her opening are her clitoris. Who knew??? I had no idea she had one. LOL. He said it was enlarged and was keeping her vulva from closing completely. He is not sure why it is enlarged. But that, coupled with the fact that she lactates constantly, means she has some sort of hormonal imbalance.

Most hormonal imbalances are caused by Cushings, but she has no symtoms of the disease so he wants to take the watch and wait approach. He said it is probably just an strange imbalance and we may never know the cause. 
As far as the scabby area that I thought was a melanoma, he said it is possible it is one, and if it is, he wouldn't do anything anyway since it is not causing any problems BUT he thinks that it is actually a irritated spot, caused by poo running over the exposed inner part of her vulva since it can't close all the way. So, I need to keep her extra clean and put vaseline on it as a protectant.

OMG. No one warned me about this part of horse ownership. I was happy I have a mare so I wouldn't have to clean any sheaths!!!

He said she was starting to develop a cataract in her left eye. It has been runny lately so he gave me some eye ointment.

Everything else was fine. Her heart sounded great and she got all of her shots and a coggins test. And I am now $188 poorer.

After that, I had to go and get new tires on my car so it would pass inspection. That cost $600.

Today was a very expensive day....but I feel so much relief about Isabella that I am not even thinking about the money I spent today.


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, who knew, indeed. I have mares and have learned something new today, so thank you for sharing! And I'm so glad for you that it wasn't melanoma. God works for us while we sleep (or in your case, have nightmares...LOL). It will be interesting to see what happens next, whether her hormones will settle down, or whatever. It might be helpful to track her cycles and whether the situation seems to be more inflamed during them, or before or after.


----------



## corgi

Ladytrails said:


> Corgi, who knew, indeed. I have mares and have learned something new today, so thank you for sharing! And I'm so glad for you that it wasn't melanoma. God works for us while we sleep (or in your case, have nightmares...LOL). It will be interesting to see what happens next, whether her hormones will settle down, or whatever. It might be helpful to track her cycles and whether the situation seems to be more inflamed during them, or before or after.


I will definitely be keeping track of her cycles from now on. I am just happy that she isn't any moodier when she is hormonal! She is pretty much the same every day. Here is a picture of her today after the vet left, giving me the look that says "I told you to stop worrying about me". Love her so much!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Sorry to hear about Hunter's latest trouble. Hope that rearing problem is quickly remedeid also. Young horses can be very trying at times. Also horses w/lots of "character" - they are memorable, but sometimes difficult.
> 
> Stan-does that ride fee include everything for the horse & rider or do you still have to bring your own food/water?


The ride fee for 6 days is $1500 all included, Showers provided and they cart your camping gear from site to site **** good meals, generally some entertainment. If the body starts to fall apart massage is available but at extra cost. Its a **** good ride and I am now not going to get there.

The extra is the cost for me to get to the trek Its now a 12 hundred mile round trip three days each way at 14 miles to the gallon and a gallon is around $6. then I have motels for 4 nights and have to pay a cockie for the horses each night hence it will come out around $3000 for the 12 day trip


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi Iam sorry you are going through this with your horse 

Stan that vacation looks like fun


----------



## Stan

Bugs, just look at him, how can anyone ever think he would stand on ones foot
The following is she who must be obeyed's foot and she blames Bugs She maintains when moving him to a new paddock he spooked and spun around standing on her foot and the result is a brused and swollen appendage
I said to her she was lucky it was not Stella she weighs a good 400lbs more than Bugs








I think my chance of attending the trek has gone out the window She did not see the funny side.

Back to the corner. I some times wonder why I even try to venture out, must be my lust for punishment. I might need to get that seen to.


----------



## Country Woman

wow Stan that looks bad is anything broken


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, so sorry - I've seen that color before on my own foot and it's not pleasant. You are not having very good luck planning your treks. Perhaps, like an alternative to a well-planned wedding, you could just keep your meds and essentials in a rucksack and throw it all together at the last minute? Sort of elope to the trek, hoping to outrun or outwit the bad luck genies who are stalking you and just make a run for it?


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> wow Stan that looks bad is anything broken


Nah and she is a tough bird and can drive herself to the hospital if need be. I'm off to console Bugs, he feels bad, I can tell, he's of his food and all he wants is some one to scratch his neck.

If need be I'll drive her, or I could put her on a bus, might even spring for a taxi, as buses are few and far between just like taxies. Truth be known we live to fare off the beaten track so I surpose Ill have to drive if it is required.:lol::lol::shock:

We don't think any bones are broken.


----------



## AlexS

Ouch well wishes to Mrs Stan. 

Glad it turned out to not be all that serious Corgi.


----------



## Country Woman

Well Guys hope to see you tomorrow 

Happy Trails to you


----------



## Celeste

Stan, he stepped on her foot because she was so mean about the whole $3,000 thing. Revenge of a sorts.......


----------



## Hunter65

Oh My lots going on.
Corgi I am glad it was good news, I hear you about nightmares. Thanks for the link for blanket. I would love to get one but better wait and see how much vet bill is first.

Stan well.... What can I say.

Me thinks Hunter is going to be one loony pony after 4 weeks in the stall. He already is. Apparently swelling was down yesterday morning but by the time I got there it was all puffy again. It seems he had a little romp in his stall, so we are going to to the legs wrapped for support.


----------



## eliduc

Hunter. I wasn't making a point only reminiscing about some of my more unpleasant experiences.


----------



## Onehorse

I am 76 years old, and was born loving a horse. Don't know where this came from, as no one on either side of my family loved a horse (that I knew of). My family couldn't afford to buy or keep a horse for me, but as soon as I had my first job..guess what. I bought a horse, a very gentle TWH. He let me learn about horses without having a single bad experience. My husband and I bought 8 acres of land, and had many pleasure horses over the years. I later showed Saddlebred out of a show barn and then discovered week-long organized trail rides in Tennessee. After a divorce 12 years ago, I bought a motor home that I pull my horses with, and think nothing of loading up at my age, and driving 12 hours through the North Carolin and Tennessee mountains to join friends I have made at these rides..have even lined up five rides in succession, and just lived out there for that time. Hey, you only go around ONCE, right.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome one horse I think you will fit in here perfectly. I hope to be able to keep at that long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

eliduc said:


> Hunter. I wasn't making a point only reminiscing about some of my more unpleasant experiences.


Okey dokey
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Oh My lots going on.
> Corgi I am glad it was good news, I hear you about nightmares. Thanks for the link for blanket. I would love to get one but better wait and see how much vet bill is first.
> 
> Stan well.... What can I say.
> 
> Me thinks Hunter is going to be one loony pony after 4 weeks in the stall. He already is. Apparently swelling was down yesterday morning but by the time I got there it was all puffy again. It seems he had a little romp in his stall, so we are going to to the legs wrapped for support.



Awe poor Hunter so sad 
hope he gets better soon


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome One Horse its nice to meet you too 

sounds like fun what you do


----------



## Celeste

Onehorse, you are my new hero.


----------



## corgi

Onehorse, you are my hero too! I told my mother when she was visiting over Christmas that I planned on still riding when I am her age. She is 75 and in horrible health, from not taking care of herself. I decided that I am going to do whatever it takes to be riding well into my 70's. So happy to hear from someone that is doing just that!!!


----------



## Onehorse

Funny, but when I first started going to the rides, and they gave a prize for the "oldest rider,"I never dreamed I would be getting the prizes one day. I slip around to find out what the prize is before I admit my age to a group of several hundred riders....


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi - So glad to hear Izzy doesnt have a melanoma. Hopefully the hormone thing can be figured out quickly.

Hunter - sending good thoughts for the pony...I know all too well how those fetlock injuries find ways to swell and heal then swell before they are better. Its so frustrating. Is Hunter on an anti inflammatory? 

Stan - that trek sounds amazing. Though spendy, thats about what a show season costs...since you aren't showing, I think a spendy trek is completely in line. 

Critter - ouch poor Grace! Hope that heals up quick!

onehorse - welcome! So happy to hear you are still riding...I pray to still be riding even just tens years from now.

CW - how are you feeling?


I ride tomorrow and Thursday, the two best days of the week! Our schooling show is in 2.5 weeks, I'm really getting excited...show season isn't too far away!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Grace I am doing good thank you for asking 
have fun tomorrow and Thursday


----------



## AlexS

Onehorse said:


> I am 76 years old,



Welcome! 

Total tangent here:

There is someone about your age at my previous barn, I love him dearly, but he is not of the faint of heart. I had thought that he bottled it all up until he got older, but my Mother in Law had him for a teacher. She tells me she was chewing gum in class, and he made her stick it on the end of her nose for the rest of the lesson. Tony would only have been in his 30s at that time, so he was a battleaxe back then too. My MIL kind of hates him, I adore him, but I wasn't his student. 

Tony just about 4 years ago held a pitch fork to the grain guys chin and asked if he was going to treat him like an old man now. Of course he didn't, but I love this about my Tony. 

Wow. I managed to go off on a massive tangent I guess I needed to share my Tony stories ( there are many). 

What I just meant to say was Welcome!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Onehorse, you are my new hero.


**** it I thought I held that position :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Sorry Stan 
my hubby is my hero


----------



## eliduc

My horse spooked, knocked me down and stomped on my instep and ankle with a hind foot. I think he may have hit the hot wire with his tail. My foot looked similar to the picture but my toes turned black. It took three months or more for the swelling to go down completely and I was gimping around for more than a month. In 45 years I have never had my own horse do that. It was flarking humiliating.


----------



## Critter sitter

Graces face is healing fantastic. I tell you that underwoods horse medicine is the Bomb!! It's hard to spay her with it being close to her eye but we are working it out. I do have a interested party coming to look at her this weekend. I already warned them of her battle wound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc

About the horse jumping into the stock truck. There was a horse trader in the Mojave desert called Cotton Eyed Joe. He had been kicked by a horse and lost an eye. He wore glasses with a wad of cotton stuffed behind the lens of the missing eye. Anyway, he had a stock rack on his pick up and I would often pass him on the road with a horse in the back of his pickup. How he did it I don't know but he got the horses to jump in and out of his pick up bed. I don't think he even had a ramp. He had a fenced half acre with a haystack in the middle and jhe turned horses out in the pen. I was shoeing there one day and he told me that the day before he hauled a horse in that he had traded for and put it in the pen. He said, "It walked over to the haystack, took one mouthful of hay and fell over dead. If the s.o.b. had had the courtesy of dying in my truck at least I could have hauled it to the rendering plant." That was one horse that didn't jump back in.


----------



## eliduc

I am a month away from 72. I didn't think I would still be breaking horses at my age. My five year old Qtr. horse had not been ridden before I started him. The Standardbred we bought last fall drives and had been ridden and is gentle but didn't know any basic things like stopping so I was working on him before the snow got deep. I figured Gilly was the last horse I would be starting from scratch but then he died at the age of four and I had to start over again. The thing is, I just can't stand to ride a horse I haven't trained myself. I shod horses for Jo Durham. She was a racehorse trainer in our area and still breezing race horses when she was over 70. Some of the ranchers in our area are are still riding into their eighties. My daughter says it is what keeps me alive. Yeah, it's great if it doesn't kill you. You know, it's not only the riding but the cleaning and shoeing and building and stacking hay. Keeping busy doing healthy things really does keep you young.


----------



## Stan

Took Bugs out for a two hour ride this evening. He was a pain in the butt, but I persisted, hell he is an uncomfortable ride when he is in this mood.
Our treking horses have to stop on command and stand and wait. Bugs had basic training by a rodeo rider who specialises in roping calves.
So when the command to Woah is given he stops and wants to back up and then go forward again so we are having an argument. I've got it sorted on the ground but not on his back.

I have got to say short backed horses can be uncomfortable when striding out. I intend to get Stella going this weekend to compare. She may not be a pretty horse but with the longer back, in comparasion, she glides and covers the distance with long strides. 

Bugs will need much training and in a hurry if he is to graduate to any status as a trekking horse. But it was a good day even though he was confused.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Stan sorry to hear Bugs is having a hard time 
hope he gets more training too


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 
nice to see you all again the swelling in my knee has gone down


----------



## Critter sitter

Cw I am glad the swelling has gone down. I hope it keeps it up


----------



## Country Woman

I hope to start riding my stationary bike soon


----------



## corgi

Just stopping by really quick to say hello.
CW, glad your kneww is doing better! Take it easy.
Grace, I hope you had a great time today.

We got our first snow overnight. I had to come in to work but stopped by to see how Isabella was doing in the snow. Can't tell if she likes it or not. I am thinking not. She has arthritis and I am sure her joints hurt when it is cold.

Once again, my picture is sideways. Why does this happen sometimes?????


----------



## xena

Wow 72 that is awsom, I hope I am still going strong at your age  

Yesterday, we had all the babies branded, had their tet shots, and then the farrier, so all tootsies were done, quick halter, leading lesson and then within the hour they were all fast asleep in their paddocks. Today, more hadling with the 4yr olds, man they are so big, but big softies so thats good, then riding my youngster this arvo. 

Tomorrow they get a day off as its Australia day 
- Have a great day everyone


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Just stopping by really quick to say hello.
> CW, glad your kneww is doing better! Take it easy.
> Grace, I hope you had a great time today.
> 
> We got our first snow overnight. I had to come in to work but stopped by to see how Isabella was doing in the snow. Can't tell if she likes it or not. I am thinking not. She has arthritis and I am sure her joints hurt when it is cold.
> 
> Once again, my picture is sideways. Why does this happen sometimes?????


Are you turning the camera on its side to get a better photo if you do, that is how. It will down load or up load on its side. What ever I'm confused now. I some times display your photos on my wide screen tv 50 inch but found it to **** difficult having to get she who must be obeyed to hold the TV on its side so I could view the photo right way up. :lol:Took a while to work out if i turned my head all would be fine, Thick aye.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Awe Stan sorry to hear Bugs is having a hard time
> hope he gets more training too


Hey CW Bugs will be fine all he needs is to learn patience, and the rest will follow. He will get the training he needs. This weekend its a long weekend we get monday off work so three days of working horses rain hail or shine.

He has stopped trying to lunge up hills, only took two outings to get that one sorted. He gets his teeth done in a week so ill have a better idea of his age. Bugs is supposed to be 6 years, I have my doubts, I have the feeling he is younger. His behavour and his voice. It has not dropped down yet and is very immature sounding.


----------



## oobiedoo

The local news station here just announced at least 3 county wide school closings only half day today. We're predicted to get an inch or half inch of snow later today. Can't say we don't take our snow seriously here in the south. Plan on feeding Star and Judy early supper so I don't get lost in my backyard during the white-out. LOL. Stay warm ya,ll, I love seeing your snow pics.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> she who must be obeyed


 = SWMBO. :lol: Just to save you some time. 



eliduc said:


> I am a month away from 72. I didn't think I would still be breaking horses at my age.



I think I love you!  I so admire your spirit, and lack of fear.


----------



## Stan

Adding injury to insult.
Earlier on in the week Bugs stood on Roslyns foot. She is hobbling around. Yesterday she and a friend went for a ride along the beach sore foot and all. I was told about the ride to late in the day to go.

Kate bucked and roslyn landed in the sand not soft sand but packed and wet. She has hurt her back and is not moving very much. Thats the second time Kate has bucked her off in a month it seems to becoming a regular thing, we think kate is having issues when in season and it results in the bucking behavour. Sad thing is Kate may have to go and be replaced by a gelding. This one is going to take some weeks for her to heal.
Anyone else experenced this type of behavour, and if so, did you find a solution.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hope SWMBO gets better quicker than anticipated. Twice off in a month is not good. Could it be a saddle fit problem? So, you don't think Bugs has reached/gone through puberty yet? One thing I believe-horses sure do change our lives.


----------



## eliduc

If your horse won't stand after a stop gently doubling them in a 360 degree circle very time they move and then making them stop usually fixes the problem. Also a lot of half halts without giving the horse time to back. Something to get that idea of rearward motion out of his head. Most green horses want to go forward after a stop and I always back a green horse a step or two after a stop to get the notion of forward movement out of their head.


----------



## Critter sitter

Critter sitter said:


> Graces face is healing fantastic. I tell you that underwoods horse medicine is the Bomb!! It's hard to spay her with it being close to her eye but we are working it out. I do have a interested party coming to look at her this weekend. I already warned them of her battle wound.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 SPRAY bwahaha not spay


----------



## Critter sitter

stan I am sorry I know how hard it is dealing with a stuborn horse. I wish we didn't have to find a new home for Grace but with her stuborness and trailer issues we need to find a home better for her


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> I hope SWMBO gets better quicker than anticipated. Twice off in a month is not good. Could it be a saddle fit problem? So, you don't think Bugs has reached/gone through puberty yet? One thing I believe-horses sure do change our lives.


Thought about the saddle, she is using a fabtron wide tree which seems to fit well, all the sweat marks are synomous with a good fit. It seems to be around the time she is due to come into season. Her teeth have been done recently. I have been told it is regular seems some of the bucking incidents I was not told about.

Iliduc, I have taught him a one rein stop which allows me to bring his head to my boot and hold it. That holds him for a while but he gets impatient and then wants to move on. Ill try circles and see if he gets the message however he is young and ill give him some leeway for his age. I remember when I was young and did not want to wait for the old farts. But it is important he learn to do as asked. Some of our trekking situations to just barge on ahead is dangerious to horse and rider. He is learning, the last ride even though he was fast moving after he played up I did take him for some extra milage finishing the ride on my terms and when I wanted to finish.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> stan I am sorry I know how hard it is dealing with a stuborn horse. I wish we didn't have to find a new home for Grace but with her stuborness and trailer issues we need to find a home better for her


I have sorted the trailer issues with Bugs and Stella. Both load with no problems. Bugs is still frightened of the trailer but gets in. My next step is to get him in on voice command which is getting closer. Stella was a respect issue Like my better half she thought she could boss me around but allas in Stellas case not any more. On the married front I have learnt over the years to do as I am told. well thats what she thinks, do you know the secret to a relationship. 
Its to get the other person to do what you want them to do, while, they think they are doing what they want to do. I have been practicing that for years. I am often doing what I think I want to do.:shock: 

On both horses I got in a young lady trained in the Perilli methods and then followed what she had done.

I think the best thing I did was to step back and allow someone else to fix the problem. It puts the horse off guard and control was regained. Best $70 I have spent


----------



## With Grace

Stan - do you have Mare Magic in NZ? Kes is on it, and it has seemed to be working. She never bucked around that time, but she does come into heat each month and is a cranky mare for a day or so. The Mare Magic seemed to help (as does massage)


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have been reading for a while and just joined today. I live in So Cal, and it is raining today, and my husband has given me so many errands I will not have time to ride. I trail ride, live close to trails and I was out yesterday. I love riding in the rain, and wish I had time today. Thought I would join in here.


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Whisper. 


Ugh Stan, so sorry that your wife took a tumble. I hope that she is ok.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Whiper-Welcome to the forum. I miss So. Cal so much! Are you anywhere near Norco? Do you ride the riverbed trails?


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, I do ride the river trails. Where did you move to?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Arizona..Nice area about 20 miles from a small town. but I lived near the Santa Ana river bed for 35 years & oh how I miss it & my riding buddy of 12 years. I don't miss the traffic, the sirens, the craziness, but having water that you don't have to haul, a gas hook-up.. again w/out hauling, and a feed store only 3 doors away, not 25 miles away, & no tack stores, when there are so many in Norco...well, it's just inconvenient. Do you live in Norco or on the other side of the river? WE were suppossed to get rain here today, but it didn't happen-it's just a little damp & cloudy. Maybe you'll get a chance to ride on the W/E?


----------



## whisperbaby22

Your place sounds like heaven, I grew up in the country and am here because of my husbands work. Yes, if I do have to live in the city, this is the place to be. When I get riled about the craziness, etc. I do remind myself that it is very convenient to live here. And I am a (shall we say "mature") person. But since I grew up in a place where you could not see your neighbors, and an hour to the nearest small town, I miss that and also being able to see the stars at night. But at least we didn't have to haul water! We had a spring fed huge water storage thing and it was all gravity driven, we didn't even need a pump. 

If I could I would move to AZ. A friend of mine lived there for years and I would visit, we would ride in the beautiful desert. Up at 4 a.m. when it was hot, and enjoy the dawn. Just incredible!


----------



## Stan

whisperbaby22 said:


> I have been reading for a while and just joined today. I live in So Cal, and it is raining today, and my husband has given me so many errands I will not have time to ride. I trail ride, live close to trails and I was out yesterday. I love riding in the rain, and wish I had time today. Thought I would join in here.


How does your husband get away with giving you so many errands. I need his advice.:lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Welcome Whisper.
> 
> 
> Ugh Stan, so sorry that your wife took a tumble. I hope that she is ok.


A little more seroius this time I think. Might have her watching from the sidlines for a few weeks


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I hope she is ok.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, I hope she is ok.


She is not moving around to easy and our riding friend called in this morning and took her to the doctor. (I was out) For Roslyn to go to a doctor its hurting, she is a tough bird and would not entertain the idea when I mentioned it yesterday. Its a shame because Kate is such a vocal horse always talking and acknowledging when she sees us. I think I will see if it is a saddle issue though I don't think so we went down that track a few weeks back. 

We have a friend who is into rodeo and trekking I will see if she will take Kate on for a while but with a different saddle and see what happens. 
There is alwas the other side and that is Kate has learnt how to buck Roslyn off and is now doing it just for the hell of it.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, sorry to hear that "She" is grounded. It's one thing to chuckle over a purple foot; quite another to have an injury that limits participation in daily living. I hope she bounces back quickly. 

As far as Kate's behavior, I second With Grace's idea about herbal or other 'mare' remedies. I have friends who have done different dosing and it seems to help them. Smart Pak offers several options and might be a place to look for more information on the chemical or herbal solutions. 

CW, glad to hear your knee is doing better! Yay! 

Hunter, how's the pony doing? 
Welcome to the new members.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, sorry to hear that "She" is grounded. It's one thing to chuckle over a purple foot; quite another to have an injury that limits participation in daily living. I hope she bounces back quickly.
> 
> As far as Kate's behavior, I second With Grace's idea about herbal or other 'mare' remedies. I have friends who have done different dosing and it seems to help them. Smart Pak offers several options and might be a place to look for more information on the chemical or herbal solutions.
> 
> CW, glad to hear your knee is doing better! Yay!
> 
> Hunter, how's the pony doing?
> Welcome to the new members.


No broken bones just pain but it will take a while. I have mentioned getting blood tests to eliminate any mineral imbalance during this time coming into season, but I think her mind is made up. Its a pitty we are not a little younger and could ride Kate through the bouts of bucking and eliminate a bad behavour. As Kate has managed to dislodge Roslyn before and at the same time of her coming into season it may have become a ritual with her. There are many differing reasons Kate is behaving the way she is but Roslyn has decided to sell her. Its a confidence thing. I do have a problem with Kate being sold as she is a good horse. This is not what we call a dirty horse as most times she behaves and has a personality to boot. A hard decision but if the confidence in the horse has gone hard decisions have to be made.
















Kate having a rest and Stella before she stopped loving me


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you could take Kate on that $3,000 ride. She would probably be better after that.............


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you could take Kate on that $3,000 ride. She would probably be better after that.............


With the present mood, I'm not going down that road, also if I took Kate, Bugs would miss out on the experience of a lifetime, which is what is going to happen anyhow.


----------



## Critter sitter

I have a family coming to see grace today. I am nervous I hope everyone is happy. 

Stan selling is a hard decision hope all works out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> With the present mood, I'm not going down that road, also if I took Kate, Bugs would miss out on the experience of a lifetime, which is what is going to happen anyhow.


Bugs doesn't care. 

I'm sorry that Kate has turned evil.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I'm glad "She" has no bones broken. On the topic of selling Kate, I see both your perspectives but I also completely understand Roslyn's decision. I made one of those a few years ago when I was over-horsed; it freed up my pasture for adding my wonder-mare, Windy. My decision was one of safety and but also....at my age I simply did not want to be falling off all the time and spending my time healing. These years are the best of the rest of my life and I decided that I would rather be happy in the saddle on a horse that was happy to be under me. So, it's a tough call but it's very reasonable. Also, Kate's problem doesn't sound too bad considering that a new, aware, athletic owner would probably be able to ride it out of her. Or dink around with hormone balancers.... She will probably find herself in a great new home where they're more enthusiastic about putting up with her attitude. 

My wonder-mare is in the barn tonight. It's supposed to rain, 30 degrees, which isn't too bad but she has developed a hard cough -- so hard that wind comes out both ends, if you get my meaning. Temperature seems normal and there is no snot or mucus being brought up. It may just be from diving into a new round bale of hay with dust on top, but precautions are being taken.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Bugs doesn't care.
> 
> I'm sorry that Kate has turned evil.


Seasonal 

And Bugs would care, miss another chance to annoy me. That would get to him.


----------



## eliduc

Alex, I said I was starting a green horse at age 72 I don't remember saying that I was doing it without fear. Actually, Trampus hasn't pulled anything dangerous under saddle. He is worse on the ground. He hasn't been getting enough exercise with the 16 inches of snow that has been on the ground for almost 2 months. He does have a very large paddock so he is not shut in at all. I have decided to sell him this spring. I have to really watch him when I clean. He has been blowing up out of the blue, kicking out viciously with both hind feet and then giving two or three nasty bucks. I wouldn't think too much about it but the kicking out is always in my direction even though he is 12 feet away. I am sure he will be fine when he can be worked again but I don't care for that kind of inconsistent temperament. Our Standardbred is such a love. I am going to get another gelding off the track. 

We had a little jumper one time. His name was Pete and he could jump over the moon but you couldn't trust him. We changed his name to Sneaky Pete. We got him for a dollar because his owner was afraid of him. We showed him for a few years. He was fine under saddle. We sold him to a friend who owned a tack store for $2500 and a new Crates roping saddle that was worth $1800. That was one of our better horse deals. Her daughter showed him for quite a few years. This was in the late 80's. No point. I'm just reminiscing. The saddle still looks like new and I ride in it almost every day when the weather is good. Some mares are the best horses in the world and others are really nasty when they come into heat. There is nothing worse than a cystic mare. They are like a proud cut horse on steroids. I had one on my shoeing route. All I had to do was pick up a hind foot and she would come into heat, squirt, squeal and kick. Her owner made an apointment and then canceled. He said, "Rosy got her foot woven in and out of the fence and broke a leg."
" Oh wow! That's really shame," I lied with as much sympathy in my voice as I could muster.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I just started here, but I can relate to needing a quiet horse as an older rider. I have one horse, and he is pretty old, and even though I know some horses live to be 40, at some point I am going to loose him. I will be faced with getting another horse and for the first time I will need to consider safety first, and probably get a trainer involved at first. I'm not feeling odd at having to do this, because I have had my share of wild rides. And enjoyed them. But now my goal with horses is to ride on the day I drop dead. 

It has been raining off and on all weekend here, it's beautiful, and I'm looking forward to some great rides this coming week. I rarely ride on weekends, because on weekdays the trails are mostly empty and I pretend I am out riding in the country.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome WhisperBaby 
good to meet you 

I also need an older quiet horse as well


----------



## Stan

whisperbaby22 said:


> I just started here, but I can relate to needing a quiet horse as an older rider. I have one horse, and he is pretty old, and even though I know some horses live to be 40, at some point I am going to loose him. I will be faced with getting another horse and for the first time I will need to consider safety first, and probably get a trainer involved at first. I'm not feeling odd at having to do this, because I have had my share of wild rides. And enjoyed them. But now my goal with horses is to ride on the day I drop dead.
> 
> It has been raining off and on all weekend here, it's beautiful, and I'm looking forward to some great rides this coming week. I rarely ride on weekends, because on weekdays the trails are mostly empty and I pretend I am out riding in the country.


Whisper: most of my friends and those that are not so friendly think I'm nuts taking on a green broke horse when if i'm lucky I may have 10 more years of riding left. At 6 years Bugs is a hand full because of his impatiences and of course because he has not got worldly experience and I may get hurt teaching him. They may be right!!!. But hey, I learnt on the first day his first responce was to spin on a dime and head for the hills when startled so am ready for it when in the saddle, and when walking him, his place is a yard to my side and head not forward of my shoulder which gives him room to move without running over me. It works for me but the boss got her foot stood on. 

But another way of looking at it is, he does not have experience, nor does he have hidden issues. Any problems that come up will most likely be a first and not a hidden talent.

Now to buy a horse with maturity and the experience with the type of riding we do (trekking, and in rough country) is hard to find and if one does find the horse it will be expensive also what hidden talents or illness are there. 

Then there is the 12 to 18 months of riding before the horse will accept you as its partner if ever. There is also the, i'm going to try it on period they go through as well. I think that comes in the first couple of months and creeps in slowly. So there are fores and against in all camps. I do think though, a dirty horse will show its hand very early in the piece like days or the first ride.

I will continue to train bugs and if the perfect horse comes along I'll buy it. If not, and I survive the training, Bugs will have taught me how to hang on. 

I have been told I'm as stubborn as a, perhaps I should have brought a mule we would hit it off. Immagine me sitting on its back yelling left, left you fool mule, when it keeps going to the right. I would then have to use psychology and try screeming right, right to get it to go left, and, walk on, to get it to stop, get out, to get it to get into the trailer, and get in, to get it to get out. Then there is the big question, what if I get a mule with more intelligence than me. There are some, who would say, that is a very real possibility, and probable.:shock:

Have you thought of getting the new horse so when the inevitable happens, your new one is up and running or you have to retire the present one.

Well now its time to fit the bitless bridle on Stella, and bounce a ball off Bugs untill he stops reacting. Then a 10 minute ride, well more a lession in standing still.

Cheers


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Welcome WhisperBaby
> good to meet you
> 
> I also need an older quiet horse as well


 
A gelding CW. Mares are never quiet no matter what their age.:lol::lol::lol:
I know, off to the corner for that one.

Hey do you know how to confuse a kiwi male.
Put him in a round room and tell him to go sit in the corner.


----------



## corgi

Welcome Whisper!

I bought my first horse a year ago, after a very bad injury on another horse. I needed an older safe horse and found one. She and I have been together a year now and our partnership has grown tremendously. She still tests me every now and then, but that's ok. I show her who is boss and her tests don't amount to anything I can't handle 

It was way too muddy to ride today but hubby and I went out to the farm and hand walked our horses along the trail. There were some icy spots. Our horses hadn't been on that trail for over 2 months but they seemed to enjoy the leisurely walk. I played some music on my iphone and we were all relaxed. Isabella was perfect. She walked right by my shoulder and did not crowd me at all. When we had to cross some some streams, with ice, she made sure I crossed first and then was very careful where she jumped across to make sure she didn't land on me. I leased a horse once that landed on me when she jumped across a small stream as I was hand walking her. Isabella was so careful.

When we reached a resting spot, my iphone was playing some 70 's disco music and I did an impromptu disco dance while my hubby and the horses looked at me with a very perplexed look. It was a good day!:lol:
Seriously, I think Isabella can tell when I am relaxed and having fun and therefore, she relaxes.

Afterwards, I grabbed the farm's baby out of her field.  Demi is 6 months old and is a warmblood mix. She is going to be a huge girl. I try to pull her out of the field every now and then to desensitize her to things. I am still new to the whole horse thing but I really enjoy spending time with the baby.

As I was putting her back, a few horses in a nearby field starting running and bucking which mare Demi lose her mind. She reared, bucked, just really flipped out. But I kept hold of the rope and regained control. I got her calm and put her away. She may only be 6 months old, but she is powerful.

Here are some pics of me and Demi, and Isabella. Hope they aren't sideways again!


----------



## corgi

And another pic.


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, either that is a really big filly, or you are not very tall. Nice baby either way.

Stan, you are misbehaving again.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Corgi, either that is a really big filly, or you are not very tall. Nice baby either way.
> 
> Stan, you are misbehaving again.


:lol:

She is HUGE! She was born on July 26th, so she is exactly 6 months old and is already that big.

I am 5 foot, 5 inches tall.

She's gonna be a giant!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> :lol:
> 
> She is HUGE! She was born on July 26th, so she is exactly 6 months old and is already that big.
> 
> I am 5 foot, 5 inches tall.
> 
> She's gonna be a giant!


And I don't have to have the 50 inch TV turned on its side to view the photo. I might invest in some stronger glasses. Save the TV. Nice photos


----------



## xena

I have just retired my horse who is 27 this year, and had been searching for *the one* as he was so reliable, and wanted something to go out and have fun on. Well after looking at loads of so called bomb proof horses, that had all sorts of issues, went back and looked in my own paddock. We breed wb's and had a lovely 3 yr old that we hand raised, so bit the bullet, had him broken in, sent to my lovely trainer for a few weeks, and here we are, I could not ask for a better horse to take over from my old man. Yes we will still have issues, as he is so young, but at least I know I am not taking on anyone elses issues.


----------



## pony gal

Hay all, Haven't been on much. Dialup just doesn't seem to stay connected long enough to read many posts. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> A gelding CW. Mares are never quiet no matter what their age.:lol::lol::lol:
> I know, off to the corner for that one.
> 
> Hey do you know how to confuse a kiwi male.
> Put him in a round room and tell him to go sit in the corner.



I do prefer a gelding over a mare anytime too
geldings are more quiet and sturdy


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I do prefer a gelding over a mare anytime too
> geldings are more quiet and sturdy


And intillergent, fumloving, hanbsome, cheap to keep, and so more much reliable. the listh goes one and one.:lol:

Gave Bugs his feed bucket this morning and after finishing he lifted it up to the top fence rail when I took it in my hand he let go and then started on his hay. I even found myself saying thankyou. Some interesting times ahead.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's snowing here, but not sticking-some of the flakes are almost an inch across! Pretty,but I really would like the house about 15 degrees warmer-LOL! Also our power went off for 4 hours last night so had to reset clocks & let all the electronics get re-booted. Hot tea sure is good on a day like this!


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> I do prefer a gelding over a mare anytime too
> geldings are more quiet and sturdy





Stan said:


> And intillergent, fumloving, hanbsome, cheap to keep, and so more much reliable. the listh goes one and one.:lol:
> 
> Gave Bugs his feed bucket this morning and after finishing he lifted it up to the top fence rail when I took it in my hand he let go and then started on his hay. I even found myself saying thankyou. Some interesting times ahead.



Do you REALLY want to start a mare vs. gelding debate???? My mare is one of the quietest, sturdy, intelligent, reliable horses I've ever known. Except for those couple days a month:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

well the people came out to meet grace on saturday. I think it went good they said they would talk and then let me know.. I have not heard a thing so I am guessing they think she is too much horse for them. she was full of it Saturday she had not been ridden in over a week. 
I have another lady who is coming out tonight to visit with me and grace. I will see how that goes..


----------



## AlexS

Stan, I agree with your wife's decision. It's not fun to lose confidence in a horse, at any age. And now, for you both riding should be fun and not stressful. 

Eliduc sorry that Trampus behaves like that. I hope you have a dressage whip with you when he does it.


----------



## Celeste

I do not even know when my mare is in heat. She acts the same every day. Not that she acts all that great. But she is consistent.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Do you REALLY want to start a mare vs. gelding debate???? My mare is one of the quietest, sturdy, intelligent, reliable horses I've ever known. Except for those couple days a month:lol:


one of my friends horses a mare and she was very sweet
and the horse I rode on the trail she was very good 

but I had a bad experience with Annabelle


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> one of my friends horses a mare and she was very sweet
> and the horse I rode on the trail she was very good
> 
> but I had a bad experience with Annabelle


Ah, yes. But that was more the owner issue than mare issue . Don't let it ruin your confidence, we want to see you ride as soon as you can!


----------



## corgi

I had no interest in buying a mare. I was convinced I wanted a gelding QH. I ended up with a TB Mix mare.

The only other mare I had experience with was the horse I was leasing and we just didn't "click". 

But I have to say.....the bond that Isabella and I have developed is pretty amazing. From what I hear, mares can be more standoffish than geldings, but once they let you in, the partnership is like no other. 

Luckily, even though she is going through some major hormonal issues, it doesn't change her behavior. She is pretty even keel all the time!


----------



## AlexS

The best horse I ever, and will ever own was a mare. 

Oddly Lucas is my first gelding, not really by choice, that's just how it has panned out. 

I believe that geldings are easier, but if you get a good mare on your side, they are fearless and will give their heart and soul for you. Here's a pic of my girl.


----------



## xena

Its funny, my daughters horses are all mares, yet mine are geldings, for riding, I prefer geldings but that is just me, yet I have a great love for all my broodmares.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Ah, yes. But that was more the owner issue than mare issue . Don't let it ruin your confidence, we want to see you ride as soon as you can!


Yes for sure that 

I have been in a few mares too and they were very sweet 
too


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Do you REALLY want to start a mare vs. gelding debate???? My mare is one of the quietest, sturdy, intelligent, reliable horses I've ever known. Except for those couple days a month:lol:


All the mares at my place have there moments when it is just not worth riding them. And it last for more than a couple of days. Then swmbo gets to come off and hurt herself and I have to deal with that.

Now take Bugs, when he is finished with his feed bucket he picks it up and gives it back to me. What a gelding and he is only 6, what a guy.


----------



## Ladytrails

Bugs is a true gentleman. That's as close as a horse can get to clearing the table and loading the dishwasher after a meal....

Corgi, I'm with you about mares. My TWH is the same every day - I can't tell when she's in season from her behavior. She has been with me for 4 years now and has been standoffish more than the geldings until just lately. Now she's starting to edge them out, as if to say, "She's my human! Move over!" and I love it. I missed the friendliness of the geldings I'd had before her, but she is right there for me now.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Add me to the mare club. 
Have had my happy made for 15 years--since she was 4.
Amazing, awesome horse.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hi all, 
I'm really far behind and can't catch up tonight.

eliduc, rock on, sir! 
My good friend Fran is 73 this year. She still rides almost daily for hours on her ranch in the Badlands. I adore her. Her late husband was the rodeo great, Dean Armstrong. 

Stan, 
I advise to send Kate and her attitude down the road. There are too many good horses out there to risk injury with a hot-headed one. Sounds to me like a spoiled issue, and why deal with that unless you do it for a living? Kate has learned that she can get her way, thus, unsafe. 

I don't wish to sound cold-hearted or un-caring--cuz I do care. I want your wife to have a safer mount though. 

Eliduc is doing the right thing sending 'the exploder' down the road come spring. It just isn't worth getting hurt over.

I have a mustang in my field that was quite a challenge. I'm glad I have her, and we've done well. However, she is coming 9 now, and I am 48. I was younger when I took her on, for what it's worth.  

Guess my point is that the world us full of good horses that appreciate a good home.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Forgive my auto-correct. Post above this one is supposed to say 'appy mare', not happy made. Lol!


----------



## Stan

Its coming up to 8-30pm the sun is 30 minutes from setting. Looking out the ranchslider 30 feet from me is Stella. A red head, but her mane red moving to strawberry blond at the tips and long. Her tail is the same colour and almost touching the ground. The feathers on her legs are the same redish blond colour and her hooves are black.
Her skin is healed and tonight her disposition was gentle.
She has not been ridden for some months but I know when the time comes she will not have any dirt in her, One of those horses that can be left and will be O/K to ride after months have past.

In the paddock next to her is kate a very nice and mostly gentle horse that has always got some thing to say. She greets you when entering her paddock and continues to talk to you while there.

On the other side of Stella is Bugs, very young, but willing, even though he gets a little confused and the teenager takes over. He has like all males a magnetic personality. He is developing the ability to think, and demonstrated that when lifting his bucket when empty and presenting it to me. He has done this twice with the feed bucket and once with the water. The water bucket was not empty. Bugs has two paddocks to range in and will come when whistled though at a slow walk. Only once did he run. Stella will come to the wistle now and again.

It is times like this I wish I had never brought a horse. I believe if you treat an animal like it is one of the family you get more in return. If you have a dog and treat it like it is just a dog then that is what you will have. But if you treat it like it has smarts and expect it to respond it will within its own ability. 

As humans we judge animals with our logic which is wrong because we don't give them the credit for having abilities we normaly don't see, and why, because it is just an animal. A horse like all animals have the ability to kill us, we being the weaker species and must take care because when tested the will to survive takes over in animals. Are we not an animal, and suffer the same, will to survive.

What has this got to do with Stella, Kate and Bugs you ask, and I say, not a lot I got to rambling.

So back to the issue of who is the better, mares or geldings. So far in my book Bugs is wining, he can pick up his dishes after him.:lol:

A serious question, how do you get a mare to hook on, and be the horse you all seem to support as the better.


----------



## jaydee

I've had a good assortment of both over the years, I'd say on the whole that the geldings were more 'level headed' 
I currrently have 5 mares, they are all totally different to each other but because I dont have time to argue about silly day to day things with them they have to know how to behave


----------



## Celeste

Stan, technically we are animals. Mammals, hominids, _**** sapiens_.

Some of us more than others...........


----------



## Country Woman

I am 49 and still want to ride


----------



## Critter sitter

Smart horse opens the door to her stable. [VIDEO]

wow this horse is a prankster..


----------



## Celeste

LOL. She not only let herself out, she let all her friends out. What a mess.


----------



## Country Woman

wow horse is also getting the other horses in trouble too
very sneaky


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> LOL. She not only let herself out, she let all her friends out. What a mess.


 Funny though you never see the others leave the stalls..


----------



## Country Woman

very smart


----------



## Cacowgirl

Now that mare is a Character! I'll bet she keeps her owner on constant alert-LOL.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Now that mare is a Character! I'll bet she keeps her owner on constant alert-LOL.


But can she do her own dishes:lol:

Its me and Bugs against the world however, I concede that horse was smart and wanted to cause a little strife


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I was thinking about your earlier post and how you seem to enjoy the personalities of your individual horses.... Would "She" be compatible with Stella? or Bugs? Maybe sell Kate and keep the 2, instead of selling both the mares? Just a thought....


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I am 49 and still want to ride


Stella is in the paddock come on over.


----------



## Prairie Rose

As horses are thinkers...and reactors.....we have the ability to bond with them, to train them.

Funny thing is....horses train us, too.


----------



## Critter sitter

So true prairie rose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Prairie Rose said:


> As horses are thinkers...and reactors.....we have the ability to bond with them, to train them.
> 
> Funny thing is....horses train us, too.


and we're just as hard to un-train! Just ask my trainer:lol:


----------



## With Grace

Lesson day! I've really missed Kes this week, can't wait to get to the barn. 10 days til our first show of 2013, so excited...though the trailer nerves are starting to kick in. Lost a lot of sleep last night worrying about getting her there.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Good luck, Grace! Please get photos to share with us!


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck Grace 
my prayers are with you 

have fun


----------



## Prairie Rose

We have a severe wind chill warning here. Temps of minus 40 to minus 55 degrees below zero tonight and tomorrow. Blech.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow been a while since I have been on. Been so busy with work and doctoring Hunter. Had the vet look at him and we can start handwalking 5 - 10 mins a few times a day. He is getting a nasty bruise.

I can totally relate to the confidence thing. I'm not really feeling the love right now with Hunter. Some of it is me - he knows that he can scare me (I thought we had that fixed). He is back to playing nip and run and yesterday he was rearing. Sheesh, well it WAS him first walk out after over a week on stall rest (or that should be stall bucking and frolicking) and him only being 4. BO took him for a walk and gave him the whatnot but I know I have to get back to the top in the pecking order.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> We have a severe wind chill warning here. Temps of minus 40 to minus 55 degrees below zero tonight and tomorrow. Blech.


 OK WOW I am going to stop complaining about our 0* burrrrr!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Prairie Rose said:


> We have a severe wind chill warning here. Temps of minus 40 to minus 55 degrees below zero tonight and tomorrow. Blech.


That's horrible! Where do you live??


----------



## Celeste

I spent most of the day sitting on the floor in the hall of the college. We had repeated tornado warnings. I would take my students into the safe area. They would send us back to class. Then another siren would go off. When we were finally told that it was safe, I sent them home. We had tons of rain, but no damage to buildings at the college and my house was ok when I got home.


----------



## Critter sitter

ok ya'll tell me what you think of this gelding.. he is 15 and has been used for 4h and trails.



















these were taken in august . he is aqha


----------



## Prairie Rose

Celeste,
Oh my gosh! So very glad you and yours are safe!

I live in North Dakota.

Critter, 
I like what I am seeing in those photos very much!


----------



## Celeste

I hope you don't freeze up there in North Dakota!


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> Celeste,
> Oh my gosh! So very glad you and yours are safe!
> 
> I live in North Dakota.
> 
> Critter,
> I like what I am seeing in those photos very much!


Me too he looks so sturdy and a steal of a price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

He is sturdy well built horse Critter Sitter
i hope you are able to buy him


----------



## Critter sitter

I think we are going to look at him on Sunday 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Critter sitter said:


> I think we are going to look at him on Sunday &#55357;&#56842;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well it looks like we will be going on saturday instead of sunday... I am kind of excited too good thing my bm and trainer are going with she'll keep me level headed.


----------



## eliduc

Broodmares are easy to love. You don't have to ride them. Stan, I had a friend who trained Australian Sheppards and competed in field trials. Other competitors warned her not to treat her dogs as pets. She laughed at them all the way to the national finals. All of her dogs lived in the house and her best one slept on her bed. Of course it was willing to do it's best for her. It was a soul mate.


----------



## Country Woman

if the dogs are pets they have a bond with you and will preform more


----------



## Country Woman

Celeste I hope you are staying safe and warm


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Had such a wonderful lesson yesterday, Kes is so light in the bridle now for much of our ride. And our 20 metre circles are getting much better...I'm getting better at communicating and correcting as I notice something about to happen. That has been hard for me in the past. 

May not get to the show this next week, as something has come up for our trainer and I don't want to go on my own. Not a big deal if we don't go at this point.

Heading to the barn again, hope we can continue the great teamwork we had yesterday!


----------



## Celeste

Country Woman said:


> Celeste I hope you are staying safe and warm


Thanks. The tornado weather has gone on. We didn't have any damage worse than a few limbs blowing around. It has gotten a little cold, but that is much better than the wind.


----------



## xena

Had a bad day yesterday, my old boy of 27 was confirmed he is blind in one eye, and he has blood in urine, had loads of bloods taken, so today will find out what the heck is going on, I am praying its not the day I have to make the decission that I have been dreading.


----------



## Critter sitter

xena said:


> Had a bad day yesterday, my old boy of 27 was confirmed he is blind in one eye, and he has blood in urine, had loads of bloods taken, so today will find out what the heck is going on, I am praying its not the day I have to make the decission that I have been dreading.


xena I will keep h in my prayers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xena

Thank you


----------



## Stan

Its Friday aftrnoon and is been a hell of a week. Internet slow, sun shining and hot. the ground is very dry and ready to burst into flame. Bad weather forcast for the weekend and if I'm lucky it will rain on my place. Need the grass. 

Stella is as fat as a pig, she looks ready to foal so to keep her healthy I'm going to have to get on her and get the ball rolling, then find some mature person to take her out for exersize and get 100 kgs off her. No hoons (people below 40) I don't want her getting the idea every outing is race day.

Bugs is doing well and will get to forrage around the house this weekend. Training, introducing him to new suroundings. and if the weather holds a ride on the beach.

I still have a few more treks to attend, Local, not the big one but have dropped the seed, perhaps we could go next year when its in the south Island but hire horses. Let that thought bounce around inside a little.

O/K CW where are you. Stella needs lots of work and she is being quite friendly at present.


----------



## Ladytrails

Xena, fingers crossed for you. I have a 33 year old and a 31 year old and know exactly what you are thinking/feeling. 

With Grace, good luck on the next few days' lessons. I hope your trainer can take you to the show; we've been looking forward to the story!


----------



## sunset878

Xena best wishes and good vibes heading your way.


----------



## eliduc

With horses we have the opportunity to share a good part of our lives with them. Two long lived horses are almost a human life span. With dogs their time with us is too short. 

Stan: I have got the smartest horse in the world. I use one of those polyethylene sleds to fill with manure when I clean when there is ice. Beats the heck out of a wheel barrow. Well, our Standardbred, Bart grabs the rope in his mouth and pulls it around behind me as I fill it. I swear it's true. Not only that but his paddock is an ice skating rink with ice several inches thick. That horse is so smart that he scatters his hay around on top of the ice so I won't slip and fall when I clean. At first I thought he just threw his grassy alfalfa around to thresh the alfalfa leaves out of it. Now I am positive he is being considerate which is extraordinary in itself, considering he is a horse. I am positive he does it on purpose like throwing cinders on a road. He is one smart fella. 

Seriously, he always gets in the way so bad I can hardly clean, wanting me to rub his forehead and blow in his nose and he always plays with the sled biting the edge and licking it. Well, today he picked up the pull rope in his mouth and got it caught over his lower jaw the way they sometimes do when you take the bridle off. The sled was quite heavy with manure and he kind of panicked and threw his head up in the air and the front of the sled came up with it. I thought for sure he was going to sling manure all over the paddock. I was considering running for my life just as the rope came loose. 

It is true that where he has tossed the hay around on the ice and broke it up with his hooves the ice is not a bit slippery. I built a feeder where a grate slides up and down on top of his flake of hay and I started putting it in that again. It takes almost all day for him to eat the flake but he is a slow eater anyway. He goes on a hunger strike when he gets to the stemy stuff. The main reason I made it was so that he wouldn't pick up sand from eating off the ground. I made one for Trampus too but he walks around and eats his own flark off the ground. I guess you could say he is an easy keeper and a cheap horse to feed. But I have to tell you, when I see him doing that it turns my stomach and I have to look away. That's another reason I am going to sell him. It's enough to puke a maggot.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hugs Xena.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are wise to be cautious about those flarking hoons.

(Did I use the terms correctly?)


----------



## Country Woman

thinking all of you


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> With horses we have the opportunity to share a good part of our lives with them. Two long lived horses are almost a human life span. With dogs their time with us is too short.
> 
> Stan: I have got the smartest horse in the world. I use one of those polyethylene sleds to fill with manure when I clean when there is ice. Beats the heck out of a wheel barrow. Well, our Standardbred, Bart grabs the rope in his mouth and pulls it around behind me as I fill it. I swear it's true. Not only that but his paddock is an ice skating rink with ice several inches thick. That horse is so smart that he scatters his hay around on top of the ice so I won't slip and fall when I clean. At first I thought he just threw his grassy alfalfa around to thresh the alfalfa leaves out of it. Now I am positive he is being considerate which is extraordinary in itself, considering he is a horse. I am positive he does it on purpose like throwing cinders on a road. He is one smart fella.
> 
> Seriously, he always gets in the way so bad I can hardly clean, wanting me to rub his forehead and blow in his nose and he always plays with the sled biting the edge and licking it. Well, today he picked up the pull rope in his mouth and got it caught over his lower jaw the way they sometimes do when you take the bridle off. The sled was quite heavy with manure and he kind of panicked and threw his head up in the air and the front of the sled came up with it. I thought for sure he was going to sling manure all over the paddock. I was considering running for my life just as the rope came loose.
> 
> It is true that where he has tossed the hay around on the ice and broke it up with his hooves the ice is not a bit slippery. I built a feeder where a grate slides up and down on top of his flake of hay and I started putting it in that again. It takes almost all day for him to eat the flake but he is a slow eater anyway. He goes on a hunger strike when he gets to the stemy stuff. The main reason I made it was so that he wouldn't pick up sand from eating off the ground. I made one for Trampus too but he walks around and eats his own flark off the ground. I guess you could say he is an easy keeper and a cheap horse to feed. But I have to tell you, when I see him doing that it turns my stomach and I have to look away. That's another reason I am going to sell him. It's enough to puke a maggot.


 
So now we have a horse that picks up its dishes after it. So far he has done this 5 times in a row. He first moves it around and checks it out to make sure he has got all the food then will lift the bucket to about 4 to 5 feet off the ground where I take it and he will release once I have a good hold. So why not pull the sled around while you pick up the left overs. And why not spread hay around so he does not slip or so you do not slip.
As for Trampus, my third boxer dog was called trampus. He only ate meat or what ever he could steel off of the plate.

I remember the second boxer dog i had. I was around 18, not so long ago. My step father cooked a roast Lamb, and put his secret ingredient in the gravey. Being a young man of 18 I spent a lot of time on the phone trying to convince some girl I was worth going out with and a good time would be had. 

This particular evening I was on the phone to a young lady I was very interested in, and was so engrossed with the sales pitch I was spewing out, (**** neer believed it myself) my stepfathers best roast lamb and gravey with the secret ingredient beside me and in come Taj. Taj was not one of those racey boxers one sees nowdays.

He was like a big bull mastive. Up to my dinner he went and before I could react grabbed a mouthfull of my roast dinner. Meat, Veg and the secret reciped gravey. In it went and out it came. He spat it out onto the plate looked at me with a questioning look in his eye, then walked away. Needles to say I did not bother trying what was left. I went hungry that night declining my stepfathers offer of the left overs. I also struck out on the phone. (ouch)

I learnt never to take that dog with me when trying to impress.
I had another occasion with that **** dog, I managed to get a girl friend who loved my dog, While sitting on the couch watching some TV, Taj, walked in and pushed his way onto the couch and placed himself between me and the object of my affection. Picture, sitting on the couch, young lady, Large dog, then me no longer with my arm on her shoulder playing with her hair, all watching TV. I go to move my arm back around the dog to continue with the seduction, the dog turned to me looked me straight in the eye and growled. Well the girl burst out laughing, the dog just sat there looking at me. I decided to make a coffee. 

So it is not impossible in my opinion for an animal to display smarts in excess of what we give them credit for. 

What has this got to do with horse. Not a lot. But imagine sitting on the couch and the horse decides to sit beside you and no camera. Who would believe it. 

One question eliduc, how does the horse that gets in the way take to being ridden. Any issues on who is the boss.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you are wise to be cautious about those flarking hoons.
> 
> (Did I use the terms correctly?)


Yes you did. You must have some kiwi blood some where in the family tree.


----------



## Critter sitter

Bwahaha great story Stan!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Bwahaha great story Stan!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The trouble is its true, **** dog


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> The trouble is its true, **** dog


I was a girl on the other side of a couch just like that. It was too cute. And if the guy was mean to the dog he would have struck out with me too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Eliduc and Stan, great horse stories. Just proves that it's important to stay smarter than the 4-legged ones!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I was a girl on the other side of a couch just like that. It was too cute. And if the guy was mean to the dog he would have struck out with me too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was never mean to the dog or any animal and that includes the human animal. I made the coffee and when I returned the dog was still sitting there and my place was at the far end of the couch.
Taj had decided the girl needed a champion and took on the job, the job I was angling for. **** dog.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Eliduc and Stan, great horse stories. Just proves that it's important to stay smarter than the 4-legged ones!


Who is the smartest. I have three horses and all they do is take me for a ride now and again, and for that I run around after them making sure they have feed, water, vet, dentist, fancy saddle, hay and a cover if it gets cold. I talk to them as if they understand and excuse them if they miss behave. I don't think we are smarter. If I was I would have brought another boat not a horse.

Hell, who in there right mind, at the age of north of 40 would get onto the back of an animal that weighs 1200 lbs, has lightening fast reflexes, is prone to use them, and can think for itself.


----------



## eliduc

I was relating the story of the sled to my wife and when I got to the part about running for my life she asked, "Why would you do that?" I answered, "What would you do if you were about to get slapped with a sled load of ****?" Sometimes she asks the dumbest questions.

I don't believe it. The forum automatically censored me! I should have said a sled load of flark.


----------



## eliduc

In my single days I woke up one night and my dog who went with me everywhere was between me and my lady friend and she was attempting to quietly move him. He was firmly planted and having nothing to do with being budged. I smiled and went back to sleep. She was nice but we weren't right for each other. At least that is what my mother told me.


----------



## Country Woman

dogs sensed something wrong with that woman


----------



## Country Woman

Marc was very sick last week so I did not go anywhere


----------



## GlassPlatypus

This is really off the current topic being discussed here, but I wish my sister and BIL could see this thread! Maybe then they would finally realize that it isn't just kids who are "into" horses!

A couple of years ago I was having a hard time (I had been my mother's caregiver for a while- unpaid- until she passed away) and until I finally found employment, I had to live with them for a while. Thinking nothing of it, I "decorated" my room with some of the tiny soft-sculpture horses I'd made over the years- something I really used to enjoy as a hobby. But when my BIL spotted them, he freaked and upbraided me no end over them, saying I was being childish, etc. I don't even think he knew I'd made them.

My sister, too, thinks horses are exclusively for the under-12 age group and rolls her eyes at me about them. 

Not including the one or two I made since that incident, I have never been able to get back into my art/crafts. I seldom even draw anymore, since horses are simply what I specialize in. I want to, but I no longer have the heart for it. It's not the first time my artwork has gotten me into trouble- I nearly got evicted one over a life-sized horse head that I'd made. Long story short- I destroyed it to make my landlady "happy". 

I know this thread is about real horses, not artworks, but I still wish that people would have a little bit more tolerence for other's interests and not ruin it for them! Horses and horse art is NOT just for little kids- never has been!


----------



## Hunter65

Haha when rob and I first met any time we would sit on the couch pepper would jump up and sit between us. After 9 years she has accepted him now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

GlassPlatypus said:


> This is really off the current topic being discussed here, but I wish my sister and BIL could see this thread! Maybe then they would finally realize that it isn't just kids who are "into" horses!
> 
> A couple of years ago I was having a hard time (I had been my mother's caregiver for a while- unpaid- until she passed away) and until I finally found employment, I had to live with them for a while. Thinking nothing of it, I "decorated" my room with some of the tiny soft-sculpture horses I'd made over the years- something I really used to enjoy as a hobby. But when my BIL spotted them, he freaked and upbraided me no end over them, saying I was being childish, etc. I don't even think he knew I'd made them.
> 
> My sister, too, thinks horses are exclusively for the under-12 age group and rolls her eyes at me about them.
> 
> Not including the one or two I made since that incident, I have never been able to get back into my art/crafts. I seldom even draw anymore, since horses are simply what I specialize in. I want to, but I no longer have the heart for it. It's not the first time my artwork has gotten me into trouble- I nearly got evicted one over a life-sized horse head that I'd made. Long story short- I destroyed it to make my landlady "happy".
> 
> I know this thread is about real horses, not artworks, but I still wish that people would have a little bit more tolerence for other's interests and not ruin it for them! Horses and horse art is NOT just for little kids- never has been!


Seems to me your Sis and BIL have the issue...if horses make you happy, why should they care? I'm 38 years old, and have horses all over my house. Every time a friend or family member travel, they bring me back one. I have one from China, Indonesia...hubby even made me one of glass in a glass blowing class he took. When I'm not at the barn, it makes me happy to have horses around the house. I used to ride every Sunday morning...my family used to say I was off to "the church of horse" 

Age has nothing to do with what makes one happy...horses have brought me happiness my entire life.

Would love to see some of your art if you ever feel like posting it here.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, you totally got my point! Who trains whom, exactly? I think most of us would admit that we've been conditioned into behaving a certain way with our horses, at least on occasion, and didn't realize that we were being 'trained'! 10 years ago when we bought our property and worked with a financial advisor to sort out our investments, he asked us whether the property would ever produce any revenue! We howled with laughter....as much as was polite... because there is no way that 20 acres stocked with barren sheep and geldings and retired mare will ever produce revenue. Joy, maybe...but not revenue. So, Stan, there you have it - joy. Bugs handing you the bucket makes you smile every time, and we smile hearing about it. One can't laugh at a boat's behavior, can't cause the boat to adapt its will to our will in a partnership, we can't have the same emotional attachment to a boat that we can to something that is flesh and blood and trusts us to do our best. 

GlassPlatypus, your sister and BIL are mean to you. There are thousands of women who buy dolls and collect them, and that's perfectly respectable. They would give their right arms if they could actually CREATE those dolls. What a gift! You should take up your hobby and recognize it as a gift that allows you to see something in your heart and create it with your hands. Art is for the enjoyment of the artist as well as those to whom that art is appreciated. So, your sis and BIL aren't in your artsy fan club. Bleh. You should post some pics of your art here on HF - we would enjoy seeing them and there are multiple threads on here about horsey artists. That is proof that LOTS of people are into horse-themed art. By the way, a lot of professional artists have said that capturing the essence of a horse's body and spirit is very, very hard. They're hard to paint, hard to sculpt well. So, if you're good at it you should flaunt it! 

CW, hope Marc is all better now! Keep us posted. You two have had a tough winter!


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> In my single days I woke up one night and my dog who went with me everywhere was between me and my lady friend and she was attempting to quietly move him. He was firmly planted and having nothing to do with being budged. I smiled and went back to sleep. She was nice but we weren't right for each other. At least that is what my mother told me.


I should not say this on the forum but as we are over 40 here goes.
My mother, bless her, in trying to keep her youngest son out of harms way on the odd ocassion would have a comment on one or two of the girls in the area. Comments like, you sould not go out with so and so, I have heard she is not a nice girl. What a thing to say to a 17 year old boy with testosterone to spare.
I learnt a lot from that, and that was, never to tell my son if I heard a story about one of the local girls. I remembered what I did with said information. And you know, the information generally was wrong. 

Back to horses Its as windy as can be, no rain has eventuated and the ground is tinder dry.

I notice our horses always play up when the wind is up. So bugs and Stella will have to make do with ground work this morning. I'm introducing Bugs to a crupper, and Ill get Stella more at ease with the bitless bridle.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> dogs sensed something wrong with that woman


Nah, eludic was tired out, and the dog new it.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Hows Marc doing CW


----------



## Stan

Since art has come to the forum I have included photos of Roslyns work and she will not be very happy if she finds out. I live, to live dangerously.
The photos do not do justice to her work.
She has done a few commissions for the locals of their horses and she does seem to capture the essence of the horse.

I asked her once to do a portrate of me laying on a sheep skin rug. She said she did not have enough artistic licence to correct all of the imperfections. 
I did not offer myself as an art study again. A man can only take so much:lol::lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, the paintings are lovely. I think Roslyn is very talented, indeed.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan said:


> Nah, eludic was tired out, and the dog new it.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Hows Marc doing CW


I'm inclined to agree with CW on this one, but your comment, Stan, reminded me of a saying I heard a while back...

"I'm as good a man as I ever was....once." Now I'm in the corner.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> I'm inclined to agree with CW on this one, but your comment, Stan, reminded me of a saying I heard a while back...
> 
> "I'm as good a man as I ever was....once." Now I'm in the corner.


In the corner I know it so well :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan, her artwork is wonderful!! 

I must say that a sheepskin rug picture might have frightened an old bird like me, so she might have made a good decision there.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> I was never mean to the dog or any animal and that includes the human animal. I made the coffee and when I returned the dog was still sitting there and my place was at the far end of the couch.
> Taj had decided the girl needed a champion and took on the job, the job I was angling for. **** dog.


lol sorry if you thought I meant you were . Not at all Buy I did have one guy who was mean to a cat and I took the can and left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Well heres doc. I will have the vet check him this week but looks like we have a new big boy. He is overweight and in a terrible need of a foot trim. My farrier says feet will be ok after a couple of trims. He is so nice.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> lol sorry if you thought I meant you were . Not at all Buy I did have one guy who was mean to a cat and I took the can and left.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know you did not mean it that way. After re-reading my comment it did come out the wrong way. Criter sitter, my apologies to you.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> View attachment 127976
> 
> 
> View attachment 127977
> 
> 
> View attachment 127978
> 
> 
> Since art has come to the forum I have included photos of Roslyns work and she will not be very happy if she finds out. I live, to live dangerously.
> The photos do not do justice to her work.
> She has done a few commissions for the locals of their horses and she does seem to capture the essence of the horse.
> 
> I asked her once to do a portrate of me laying on a sheep skin rug. She said she did not have enough artistic licence to correct all of the imperfections.
> I did not offer myself as an art study again. A man can only take so much:lol::lol:


Those pictures are awesome and very detailed


----------



## oobiedoo

Wow Stan, those paintings are great. She should be proud to show off her work. Very good.
on another note anyone on this side of the pond watching Saturday Night Live? That lead singer for Maroon Five is sooo hot. Ok I'm too old for that but he sure is nice to look at.LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Nah, eludic was tired out, and the dog new it.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Hows Marc doing CW


Thank you for asking Stan 


He was very sick last week 
today he ate some thing and kept it down 
he was in bed for almost a week 
he was freezing, then burning up 
his body was sore


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter Doc looks like a good find 
congratulations


----------



## AlexS

Critter, totally different kind of horse from my thing, so I can't help. I can't see good from bad. I don't get it enough to try to help. 



Xena, so sorry. 




Stan said:


> Stella is as fat as a pig, she looks ready to foal so to keep her healthy I'm going to have to get on her and get the ball rolling, then find some mature person to take her out for exersize and get 100 kgs off her. No hoons (people below 40) I don't want her getting the idea every outing is race day.


I am 37, I believe that trotting, trotting some more, and then more trotting would help your horse. 
I guess I am mentally more than 37 though, as I just had to ask my husband my age before I brought up the calculator function on the computer. It's frightening that I don't know my own age, but apparently I don't. 




GlassPlatypus said:


> But when my BIL spotted them, he freaked and upbraided me no end over them, saying I was being childish, etc. I don't even think he knew I'd made them.


You need to find your own way, and more importantly a way to be comfortable with that. If we were all the same, it would be a very dull world.


CW sounds like he had the flu. Hoping he is better now.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes that is what I thought 
and he got it from his mom who lives in a group home 
and she does not was her hands and sneezes all over the place

He is feeling better today 
and hopefully I don't get it


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Critter Sitter Doc looks like a good find
> congratulations


Thank you. He will take some getting into shape and thank god I have a great farrier I can't wait to see how the vet visit is so I can get him home and help this poor feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sstan-love the pictures you posted. She is quite talented-I really hope she isn't upset w/you for sharing.

Yes, CW sounds like the flu-hope you don't get it. 

Doc looks like a nice horse, but those feet-what is wrong w/people?


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> Sstan-love the pictures you posted. She is quite talented-I really hope she isn't upset w/you for sharing.
> 
> Yes, CW sounds like the flu-hope you don't get it.
> 
> Doc looks like a nice horse, but those feet-what is wrong w/people?


I totally agree I felt terrible for him I'm having the ppe done ASAP Good though I sent pictures to farrier and he says feet are fixable. I can wait to get him home and help him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> Sstan-love the pictures you posted. She is quite talented-I really hope she isn't upset w/you for sharing.
> 
> Yes, CW sounds like the flu-hope you don't get it.
> 
> Doc looks like a nice horse, but those feet-what is wrong w/people?


I am a tough cowgirl so I may not get it


----------



## With Grace

Hi All!

Critter - doc has a sweet face...so glad your farrier would be able to help those feet!

CW - so sorry Marc is so sick, the man flu is soooo much worse than any other flu. <runs to the corner>

Token - wow Roslyn has a great talent!! Beautiful paintings! Be careful posting around here, as the amount of commissioned work wanted around here is huge and then you'd have to come clean to "she who must" that you posted them here.

Cacow - is AZ getting any warmer for you?

Alex - I'm glad it's not just me...I forget my age as well as how many years I've been married constantly...the years all blend together.


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Critter - doc has a sweet face...so glad your farrier would be able to help those feet!


Me too I will have to post more pictures of him my trainer was a bit worried as one back hoove is split pretty high but the farrier said in a few trims he'll be good as new... Is monday here yet so I I can call and get the PPE done .. uggg lol
I feel like a kid not wanting to wait..


----------



## Hunter65

Haha grace so true about man flu. Love the paintings Stan lots of talent there. Maybe I will have to post some of mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Hunter65 said:


> Haha grace so true about man flu. Love the paintings Stan lots of talent there. Maybe I will have to post some of mine
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that you should!


----------



## Cacowgirl

With Grace-the freeze is over-for now,we had some rain this morning,but a small fire really warmed things up quickly. Cooler weather is coming again, but going to a neighbor's later today for a S.Bowl party-lots of great food, & they have a lovely wood stove-so I'll be warm & have a full tummy. Have been having lots of spicy soups & hot drinks to keep hydrated & warm. so glad to hear of your progress w/Kes. I've always liked Morgans & bay mares are such a favorite of mine. Especially when they exhibit a bit of character.


----------



## Tee2

*Finally got my own horse at 50!*

I am 50+ woman and I finally got my first horse when I turned 50! She is a mature quarter horse named "Sugar". I have loved horses since I was a little girl and took riding lessons during my teen years. I am having a problem with meeting people my age to go trail riding with. I have my own trailer so I could pick up another horse and rider. I live in the south suburbs of Chicago, IL. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Celeste

I guess Georgia is a little far ................


----------



## Country Woman

Tee2 said:


> I am 50+ woman and I finally got my first horse when I turned 50! She is a mature quarter horse named "Sugar". I have loved horses since I was a little girl and took riding lessons during my teen years. I am having a problem with meeting people my age to go trail riding with. I have my own trailer so I could pick up another horse and rider. I live in the south suburbs of Chicago, IL. Got any suggestions?


Welcome Tee2 nice you meet you 

you will like it here 
Sugar sounds like a very nice horse for you


----------



## corgi

Wow...lots to get caught up on.

Xena, what happened with your horse? Is everything ok? Did I miss an update?

Critter, nice looking horse!

Stan, your wife is very talented! Thanks for sharing those pics!

CW, sorry Marc has been ill. It's never fun when our husbands are sick.

Welcome to the new members!

Still too muddy to ride. I am going through riding withdrawls. Isabella is not liking the muddy and cold weather. She has arthritis and gets relief when I can ride and she gets exercise. The cold weather and lack of riding is really allowing her to stiffen up. I hate it.

Hubby and I went out today just to visit and give some love to our horses. This first one is of my hubby and the horse he leases, Scuffy, a TWH.


----------



## corgi

This is a cool pic that I took of Dance and Quigley having a "discussion" over the fence. Isabella is looking on. Dance is the other grey and Isabella's boyfriend. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Go Corgi! Good looking husband!


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Go Corgi! Good looking husband!


Thanks! I think I will keep him around. Married 19 years this April!:lol:


----------



## Celeste

My husband and I will celebrate our 32 anniversary in March.


----------



## sunset878

TC and I will be celebrating our 35th in April.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Go Corgi! Good looking husband!


Lol I didn't even see the man I was admiring the mane on the horse,,,




Hubby and I have been married for 18 now.....


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> Lol I didn't even see the man I was admiring the mane on the horse,,,


I'm old, but I'm not dead.


----------



## corgi

Critter sitter said:


> Lol I didn't even see the man I was admiring the mane on the horse,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for 18 now.....


LOL...Scuffy does have a fantastic mane! We like to think if he was human, he would be a California surfer dude. He has the personality for it. Imagine Jeff Spicolli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> I'm old, but I'm not dead.


You made my hubby's day.


----------



## corgi

On the subject of hubby's horse, Scuffy. The barn owner just sent us a message telling us he put his foot through his feed bucket tonight at feeding time and it took her 15 minutes with a hammer to get it off. LOL
He is a true character!


----------



## Critter sitter

corgi said:


> LOL...Scuffy does have a fantastic mane! We like to think if he was human, he would be a California surfer dude. He has the personality for it. Imagine Jeff Spicolli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


Lol I can just see that hehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I'm old, but I'm not dead.


I do admit when I read your reply I had to go back and look and yea you are correct. Very nice cowboy. Some day I'll post mine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montcowboy

hey all. finally got my lap top up and running. and taking some time off from busting through snow drifts. and it looks like the conversation has gone to the women on here...lol.. nice to see chatter a happening on here. but where are all the guys imput?? anyways..hope to be back and bug you all tomorrow a little. had a horse go down on a ice packed mountain side and scrape herself up pretty good. figured i better stick here and get her all fixed up. no chasing meat eaters for a few days. hope every one is doing good. take care.hope you all been riding safe.. :-o


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Critter - doc has a sweet face...so glad your farrier would be able to help those feet!
> 
> CW - so sorry Marc is so sick, the man flu is soooo much worse than any other flu. <runs to the corner>
> 
> Token - wow Roslyn has a great talent!! Beautiful paintings! Be careful posting around here, as the amount of commissioned work wanted around here is huge and then you'd have to come clean to "she who must" that you posted them here.
> 
> Cacow - is AZ getting any warmer for you?
> 
> Alex - I'm glad it's not just me...I forget my age as well as how many years I've been married constantly...the years all blend together.


Man flu how did you find the corner its a round room and i'm still looking.
Paintings she does them from photos the one of the barrell racer is from a photo.

Last year she did one of a cowboy but his face was not shown. His mother saw the painting at a show here in Daraville recognised the horse and her son frame and brought the painting.


----------



## Stan

Tee2 said:


> I am 50+ woman and I finally got my first horse when I turned 50! She is a mature quarter horse named "Sugar". I have loved horses since I was a little girl and took riding lessons during my teen years. I am having a problem with meeting people my age to go trail riding with. I have my own trailer so I could pick up another horse and rider. I live in the south suburbs of Chicago, IL. Got any suggestions?


 
Keep posting on this page and join in.
I'm from New Zealand so cant join you for a ride. I'm sure there will be someone out there. But welcome


----------



## Stan

celeste said:


> i'm old, but i'm not dead.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Critter sitter

Welcome tee2. I know there is a Illinois group that trail rides I'll have to look for them. I wish I were closer we could go I love trail rides
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tee2

Thanks for the help Critter Sitter!


----------



## Critter sitter

Your welcom tee I'll look when I get to my shop. On the laptop phones to hard to read.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc

Ok. So we walk around our horse and pick up the droppimgs which are the product of the expensive alfalfa that we feed it. Which of us is the dumbest? 

Speaking of that, I have another candidate for the world's smartest horse. My daughter Makenzie has a big grey thoroughbred mare. Makenzie loves the horse but she is not the friendliest thing in the world; not aggressive but in a standoffish kind of way. Makenzie is the coach for our high school horse team and was at a three day show. She asked my son Lee to clean and feed while she is gone. He is not a horse person being more into his dog and hiking, climbing and computers. He came over for dinner last night after cleaning. We have had a slow thaw and the paddocks are covered with a cold soup mixture of urine, manure and slushy water. Lee said he was bent over picking up a pile of manure when Sway, the horse came up behind him and gave him a big nudge with her nose. He said it pushed him off balance and he was falling foreward. He reached out and grabbed the first thing handy, anything to keep from falling on his face. He grabbed the electro braid with both hands that goes around the paddocks. Lee said he got jolted twice before he let go of it but that it stood him right up straight again. He has enough of a sense of humor that he called his sister on her cell to tell her about it. 

I may have told this story once before but it is funny. I had a client whose husband was not a horse person but he was very good about supporting her hobby. They had some acreage and he was putting up a hot wire around a field for her horses. When he came in for lunch he asked. "How do you test the fence to see if it is working?" 

"Oh you just touch it," his wife playfully replied. Later in the afternoon when he came back in the first thing he said was, "Holy mother Mary of Jesus! There's got to be a better way!"


----------



## Critter sitter

Tee2 I did find the forum but I am afraid to post the name of it as hf might not like that I will just ask you to google horse talk forums in the midwest and you should see it  But Don't leave us here!!! we are way nicer to be around..


----------



## eliduc

Glass, I belong to a carriage club. Almost everyone in it is over 50 years old. The oldest member who still rides and drives her Haflinger horse is 90 years old. Horses help keep us young. I am a retired farrier and my ex wife is a hunter jumper trainer. My daughter Makenzie was practically born on a horse and has followed in her rmother's footsteps. When she was young she had a collection of My Little Ponys, the soft little colored horses that little girls love. She named her real horse Tiffany after one of her miniature ponies. I think they quit making the ponies for a while and then they turned up on the store shelves again. I bought one of the ponies and gave it to my 27 year old daughter as a stocking stuffer for Christmas. Later she told me two other people also gave her a My Little Pony that year. Makenzie has an oil painting on her wall of a horse and rider jumping a cross bar. Whoever painted it knew what they were doing. I found the painting in a second hand store many years ago. I have often wondered what the story is behind the painting. Was the artist a competitor or just a talented painter with a good eye. It makes no difference. They had to have had an appreciation for horses and a special talent to express it. People often do or say hateful things without realizing it or sometimes they do. We just have to remember that they are not acting in a loving way and they are the ones with the problem. The thing that is so special about this forum is that it is absent the meanness that is present on any other forum that I have been on. It's a safe place. I pray that it never changes. I hope you will share your art work with us and please, go back to doing what you love to do. No person here is going to be a critic or put you down. There is more than one way to appreciate a horse and you are certainly welcome here.


----------



## Critter sitter

eliduc that last bit is too funny in my younger days I was bringing the heard in before a storm and In my hurry I tossed the latch and it hit the wire. I didn't see this and went and grabbed the lead mare. as I came back to the gate I reached out with my free hand.... the other being attached to the lead rope of said mare. i touched the now electrified gate and what hit me was a huge jolt and of course went right through me to the lead rope and into the mare. we both were spooked and she took for ever to settle down and convince that I and that gate would not kill us.. and the other horses were pretty upset too.. I felt terrible about that


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning to you all 
love reading about everything here 
and to catch up


----------



## Stan

Electric fence Roslyn knows them so well. We were out with a bunch riding generally getting the horses intune for the summer a couple of years ago. I was riding Savannah, the horse at the bottom of the page. At the time she was a rising 4 year old to young to ride but we never galloped or jumped her, half clydesdale and half TB and huge.

Come to this creek and some of the ladies were training there horses to cross and I was holding Savannah back out of the way by walking in circles and close to the bank of the creek on each pass. Savannah got tired of waiting and as we walked past them for a think it was the 4th time she turned her head swivled her hips and jumped the creek. Befor I had time to react. I am a learner rider. Savannah lands on the other side and a second or two after so after do I, back into the saddle. We got a clap but it was not my riding ability, it was the very smooth horse I was on. I'm a hang on for dear life kind of rider.

The electric fence! up a hill we went and arrived at a gate, Roslyn was riding patches, a 37 year old mare. We had all bunched up a little close and while waiting to go through she backed Patches up and hit the hot wire.

Patches bolted forward at a speed rearly seen in an indi car let alone an old horse, and Roslyn, the look of surprise was priceless but she managed to get back control just before Patches was about to go down the hill we had just climbed. A new respect for that horse was found by all that day. Patches is still alive and being used to take disbled people for horse rides. She would be 40 now or close too.

A little later after stopping for lunch, while mounting up my saddle slipped. I had managed to get my right leg all the way over and in the stirup when the saddle slipped over to the left. It all happen so fast I ended up almost under Savannah and hooked up by both legs. Savannah stood perfectly still, she did not flinch, other than to turn her head and looked at me. You could see the expression in her eye. Wrong place Stan, you are surposed to be on my back not under my belly. 

I was extreamly fortunate that day as just ahead was a tractor attached to farming implements. If Savannah had of bolted forward, I would have been trampled and smashed against the tractor.

Horses, who in there right mind would would ride them, we are all nuts.


----------



## eliduc

One of the worst times I ever got shocked I was putting a snap attatched to a gate I had just closed to a metal eye in the gate post. My shoulder touched the hot wire and I saw a spark jump from the gap between the snap in my hand and the eye. The shock went up my arm and hit my elbow numbing my entire arm. I think I yelled FLARK or something. 

It seems that almost everything that anyone has described happening to them has happened to me. When I was training and riding green horses every day it wasn't uncommon for one to get it's legs tangled up and fall down. I got pretty good at rolling off and never got hurt. I lived on a ranch with an arena and I used to ride horses in the evening after I was done shoeing. One night I was going around a corner and the horse I was on tripped and went down. I kicked my feet out of the stirrups dipped my shoulder, did a semi somersault and came up on my feet. Of course, there was nobody there to witness my agility. 
I was training a little Morgan gelding at a public arena near the owners house. I had just mounted and started slipping off sideways. I reached for the horn but kept sliding slowly closer and closer to the ground. Finally, my head was about a foot from the ground and I said "screw it" and let go. The cinch strap had broken and the saddle was nearly under the horses belly.The horse had just stood there the entire time. I got bucked off of a stationary horse. Of course, this time there were about thirty people there watching this fine example of horsemanship.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sometimes horses can really make fools of us, eh?

The S. Bowl party was really nice! So much food. After sampling the appetizers, I never did get to the hot dogs, or nachos or even the pizza. I had 1 chicken wing,loved the devilled eggs & there was candy & chocolate cookies, too. I took 3 beers w/me but only drank one. I'm such a lightweight. One guy locked his keys in his truck, so we had the Triple A truck come-they now have a small air bag they inflate near the pillar, then reach in their "hook" & unlock the latch. Pretty neat.


----------



## corgi

Wanna know what kind of day I had today?

I put 4 brand new tires on my Subaru exactly two weeks ago. The right rear one blew as I was driving 55 mph on the way to work.

That was a wild ride! 

Luckily there were no other cars around me and I was able to regain control and pull over. I can change a tire but not when my hands are shaking from the fright and the 20 degree weather. I called hubby and he was 45 minutes away but before he could get there, a state trooper pulled up behind me and changed my tire for me! I never thought I would be happy to see flashing blue lights.

I only had one of these small donut type spares and the nearest tire place did not have my tire in stock so I had to leave my car at work. (I live too far away from work to drive on one of the temporary tires)

So hubby had to come pick me up at work and I have a friend that is going to take me to work in the morning. My new tire should be in by lunch tomorrow.

Today is Isabella's "birthday". I got her exactly one year ago today. I don't know her real birthday so I was going to make Feb. 4th her birthday. Inhad planned to drive to the farm to see her after work but couldn't since I couldn't drive my car. We will just have to have a belated birthday party later this week.

Oh, and yes....my tire is getting replaced for free.:evil:


----------



## Celeste

Wow. I'm glad you are ok! A tire blowing out is a scary thing.


----------



## Critter sitter

Wow corgi thank god your ok. 


The PPE went well with Doc as soon as Coggins comes back we will get him home and get rose feet taken care of. I feel so bad for him. I hope it's quick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Wow Corgi! I'm so glad you are ok, a tire blowout on the free way is so scary! It has happened to me twice and both times I have counted my blessings knowing that someone was looking out for me.

critter - congrats on the good PPE! Can't wait to see more pics of Doc!

Its funny that we all have these electric fence stories. I've been shocked so many times, mostly in my childhood trying to sneak between the wires to get to my besties house. If I didn't get shocked by the fence, then I had to outrun the crazy Arab mare that would chase me through the field to trample me. She must not have been very fast, as I always made it to the other side of the field but it was always a thrilling adventure.


----------



## xena

Hi guys, sorry have not been around much last week, hubby flew home, and we have been madly trying to get our new house ready (building a new one on the farm), plus its been so dam hot in the hight 30's and it going to be hotter on the weekend.

Had the results in for Beau, and the good news is his liver and kidneys are ok, but his white blood cell count is a bit high, his salt is high, so now we are doing a urine analysis, so have to sit there and try and catch his pee, think I may take a beer into the stables and just sit there with him  We have also put him on an extra high fat content oil and added some extra fat to his diet. This last test will at least tell me if he has anything going on inside. He seems to be coping with his one eye, and even trotted with me back to his paddock, so seems happy in himself which is all I want.

Today, I have two of my home bred racehorses going for their first trials today, thank goodness they are not both in the same race - to a tad excited to see how they go.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Wow Corgi! When you blow a brand new tire, you don't mess around, do you?  
Hope they replace it free.


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> Wanna know what kind of day I had today?
> 
> I put 4 brand new tires on my Subaru exactly two weeks ago. The right rear one blew as I was driving 55 mph on the way to work.
> 
> That was a wild ride!
> 
> Luckily there were no other cars around me and I was able to regain control and pull over. I can change a tire but not when my hands are shaking from the fright and the 20 degree weather. I called hubby and he was 45 minutes away but before he could get there, a state trooper pulled up behind me and changed my tire for me! I never thought I would be happy to see flashing blue lights.
> 
> I only had one of these small donut type spares and the nearest tire place did not have my tire in stock so I had to leave my car at work. (I live too far away from work to drive on one of the temporary tires)
> 
> So hubby had to come pick me up at work and I have a friend that is going to take me to work in the morning. My new tire should be in by lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Today is Isabella's "birthday". I got her exactly one year ago today. I don't know her real birthday so I was going to make Feb. 4th her birthday. Inhad planned to drive to the farm to see her after work but couldn't since I couldn't drive my car. We will just have to have a belated birthday party later this week.
> 
> Oh, and yes....my tire is getting replaced for free.:evil:


I pray that you are ok and you are safe


----------



## Prairie Rose

Argh. Re-read and this time it soaked in my tired brain.
Yes, they are replacing it or free. Yay!


----------



## AlexS

Corgi that is a horrible photo. Glad you are ok. 



I have only been married to Brad for two years, all your stories of marriage for a million years, make me feel bad. But I shouldn't, he's mine now, and I wouldn't change him for the world. We've been together about 8 years, so we are getting there. 

We foster teenage kids, it's not his thing, he does it because it's my thing. 

I have a $500 a month horse (boarded) and when we choose barns, he wants the best one. It's not his thing, he actually dislikes horses as they are dangerous, but it's my thing.

I really couldn't ask for a more supportive husband, he's the best thing that ever happened to me. I really love his dumb ***. World, meet Brad, he's really something else.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Alex,
Beautiful photo, and beautiful story.

It is easy to see that you adore each other.


----------



## AlexS

Prairie Rose said:


> Alex,
> Beautiful photo, and beautiful story.
> 
> It is easy to see that you adore each other.


We really do. He works second shift, so he is gone 1.30pm til midnight. I had a problem tonight with a foster kid who disrespected me, I had to stop Brad from waking him up because the kid made it right, and did what he needed to do. But Brad can't get over the disrespecting me part. 

He really is the best thing ever.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> We really do. He works second shift, so he is gone 1.30pm til midnight. I had a problem tonight with a foster kid who disrespected me, I had to stop Brad from waking him up because the kid made it right, and did what he needed to do. But Brad can't get over the disrespecting me part.
> 
> He really is the best thing ever.


Taking on teenagers or foster kids, not me I'd rather deal to the crims. My hat is off to you both. But then again is not owning a horse like having a teenagers around again, always testing the boundries


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Taking on teenagers or foster kids, not me I'd rather deal to the crims. My hat is off to you both. But then again is not owning a horse like having a teenagers around again, always testing the boundries


I can't usually post a pic of the kids, but we got special written permission from the parents as the kids were in our wedding, so I can share this. If not, heck no one could take photos at the wedding, it's so silly. 

Kid with his head on my shoulder has proved to be the best kid ever.


----------



## AlexS

Darn it, no pic uploaded. Here it is, and welcome to our family. The kids have come and gone, but it's about the same.


----------



## Critter sitter

Alexs what a great family and such a supportive husband. So lovely. 



Pr I can picture that horse chasing you. I bet she was playing with you. Hehehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

On here are a couple pictures of my hot cowboy. Who's in the Virgin Islands right now without me  boo I miss him but he needed this. 


















Last one is at a show he was with his daughter but decided to show at the last minute on hootie. He's so handsome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Oops forgot last picture.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Love seeing all of these pics. We have some handsome hubbies!

Alex, I admire you and your husband for fostering. Such a great need and such a difficult job at times.

Hope to get my new tire today! Just in time for. 13 hour work day. Going to need some horsey time very soon.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Tire blowouts are so scary! How nice that the cop changed it for you. Hope you get some quality horse time soon.

Five foster boys at 1 time!?! My hat is off to you & your hubby. They must keep you busy just getting the groceries in.

We'll be going to page 700 soon! What a great thread this is.


----------



## Critter sitter

Agreed ca this thread is very nice And no drama smiles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Wow all these handsome men! You lucky ladies!

Corgi so glad you weren't hurt and glad they are replacing tire for free.

Poor Hunter is like a toddler stuck in a playpen. We hung a turnip for him and he thought that was kind of fun. Am able to handwalk now but he has taken to rearing and knows that I have lost a bit of my confidence so it kind of sucks right now. So glad he isn't 17 hands lol.

This is my two favorites guys!








Hubby building the outhouse


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter very handsome boys. 

Is it the weekend yet??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Hunter very handsome boys.
> 
> Is it the weekend yet??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Well, stopping by to wish you all a Happy Anniversary to all the Mature 40+ group!! It's been one year since CW started this fabulous thread and brought us all together...thanks CW!!


Alex - wow, cant imagine what 5 teenage boys would be like. Just my two keep me constantly in a state of stress , and they arent teens yet . Had to respond to a fractured wrist call yesterday...those are the worst! Your wedding pics are so pretty, and wow you are gorgeous!!

I love all these hubby pics. Mine would kill me if I posted one, but I have one I've posted before so will post again...this was the day Kes stepped on his foot and broke his toe LOL!


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> I wish
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me too then I could go get Doc heheI think I am more excited than bre


----------



## Critter sitter

wow I started a thread about doc being over weight with pictures and not a single reply. everyones to busy on the drama threads "the welfare girl keeping her horse" and others. some people live for drama and hatred. I wish people could look for more positive in life


----------



## Celeste

I didn't see the thread.


----------



## Country Woman

What is the thread called Critter Sitter?


----------



## Critter sitter

Its called. Getting anew gelding this weekend and he's over weight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

IRISH BLONDE


An attractive blonde from Cork, Ireland, arrived at the casino. She
seemed a little intoxicated and bet twenty thousand dollars in a
single roll of the dice.

She said, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm
completely nude." with that, she stripped from the neck down, rolled
the dice and with an Irish brogue yelled, "Come on, baby, Mama needs
new clothes!"

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed...
"Yes! Yes! I won, I won!" She hugged each of the dealers, picked up
her winnings and her clothes and quickly parted.

The dealers stared at each
other dumbfounded.

Finally, one of them asked, "What did she roll?" The other answered,
"I don't know - I thought you were watching."

MORAL OF THE STORY
Not all Irish are drunks, not all blondes are dumb...But all men...Are men!

Scooting to my corner!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Its called. Getting anew gelding this weekend and he's over weight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what swmbo said to me just before she asked me to marry her.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Since husbands have become the inthing this week I thought i'd throw in a photo of she who must be obeyed,

Playing the harp at a country music festival also the bass guitar and a song. 

Also, the results of a horse that flicked its head and she ended up with a black eye and a cut super glued together. then the next day she joined the trek again.


----------



## Celeste

Ouch. That had to hurt.
It is cool that she is a musician. I am also a musician.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Thats what swmbo said to me just before she asked me to marry her.:lol::lol::lol:


OMG Stan thanks for the giggles. That was funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Ouch Stan that looked like it hurt alot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Stan, that photo hurts just to look at. 


Thanks for the nice comments about the hubby and the kids. I forget now who asked, and am too lazy to look back. 5 kids is capacity for me, and it's rare I have that many. 3-4 is more normal, I have 4 at the moment.


----------



## Country Woman

This is my handsome husband


----------



## Hunter65

CW that is a great photo of you two!


----------



## eliduc

I wouldn't call myself a musician but I can play church hymns and Irish ballads on a penny whistle, even the theme to Brave Heart. I snuck in Pale Moon Arising, an Irish drinking song into praise music during the call to worship at our church and didn't get caught. God will probably remember.


----------



## montcowboy

seems i some how fell into the twilight zone. was looking for horse talk and found all these great pictures of spouses. i might actually have one of my wife on a horse...lol. and if im very lucky she wasnt yelling at me when i took the picture. but once i find it. ill see if im correct on that one.. she is in the back. possibly glaring at me. and the guy is a young friend that talked me into teaching him how to start training horses and shoeing. all this time i thought he was smarter then that. but no counting for taste.. ride safe everyone. totally enjoyed your pictures..:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Montcowboy, I can't see your wife all that well in the picture, but the scenery is amazing!!


----------



## Celeste

I gotta show off my good looking husband. He is not on a horse; however, he is on his tractor, just fixin to get a round bale of hay to feed to my horses. That's what men are for.


----------



## eliduc

This has nothing to do with animals except that when you have cats and dogs in your home your house is always full of hair. I am restoring a 1959 Ford P.U. I graduated from hi school in 59'. The guy who I bought it from took off the bed and sold it for scrap metal A new 59 bed sells for $2400. My son and I are building a flat bed for it. He just got out of the Marines and hasn't anything else to do right now. It has been a great father son project. Anyway, we are welding on the bed and my wife appears with the hose to her vacuum cleaner in her hand. It's clogged up with animal hair close to the end with an "L" fitting on it. I mess around trying to put this and that down it to unclog it but nothing will fit. Finally, I use a flexible piece of rubber fuel hose and jam it down the vacuum hose and it feels like it loosened the hair jam. I cup my fingers around the opening of the hose and blow in it to see if it is unclogged. Almost immediately my son practically falls on the ground laughing. Unbeknownst to me Joyce was looking down the other end of the hose. Her glasses and her entire face were covered with dust. Her eyes weren't even visible. This was not a case where a person could even think of trying not to laugh. My son and I were doubled over with tears running down our faces. Although I couldn't see Joyce's eyes her frown told me that she didn't think it was so funny as we did or maybe I had done it on purpose. I mean, anyone who would play Pale Moon Arising for call to worship....I told her to go look in the mirror and then come back with the camera. We didn't see her again but every ten minutes or so the picture of her face would flash before our eyes and we would start laughing all over again. I'm fortunate that she has a good sense of humor. She needs it being married to me. A better person than I probably would have said, "Aww Honey, I'm sorry."


----------



## AlexS

Eliduc, I laughed out loud just reading that. 

Montcowboy, I am glad that she keeps you in line!  Sounds like she might need to!


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> I wouldn't call myself a musician but I can play church hymns and Irish ballads on a penny whistle, even the theme to Brave Heart. I snuck in Pale Moon Arising, an Irish drinking song into praise music during the call to worship at our church and didn't get caught. God will probably remember.


IF he does, I hope you have done a very good rendition of the songs.:lol:


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> This has nothing to do with animals except that when you have cats and dogs in your home your house is always full of hair. I am restoring a 1959 Ford P.U. I graduated from hi school in 59'. The guy who I bought it from took off the bed and sold it for scrap metal A new 59 bed sells for $2400. My son and I are building a flat bed for it. He just got out of the Marines and hasn't anything else to do right now. It has been a great father son project. Anyway, we are welding on the bed and my wife appears with the hose to her vacuum cleaner in her hand. It's clogged up with animal hair close to the end with an "L" fitting on it. I mess around trying to put this and that down it to unclog it but nothing will fit. Finally, I use a flexible piece of rubber fuel hose and jam it down the vacuum hose and it feels like it loosened the hair jam. I cup my fingers around the opening of the hose and blow in it to see if it is unclogged. Almost immediately my son practically falls on the ground laughing. Unbeknownst to me Joyce was looking down the other end of the hose. Her glasses and her entire face were covered with dust. Her eyes weren't even visible. This was not a case where a person could even think of trying not to laugh. My son and I were doubled over with tears running down our faces. Although I couldn't see Joyce's eyes her frown told me that she didn't think it was so funny as we did or maybe I had done it on purpose. I mean, anyone who would play Pale Moon Arising for call to worship....I told her to go look in the mirror and then come back with the camera. We didn't see her again but every ten minutes or so the picture of her face would flash before our eyes and we would start laughing all over again. I'm fortunate that she has a good sense of humor. She needs it being married to me. A better person than I probably would have said, "Aww Honey, I'm sorry."


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I knocked over my beer laughing


----------



## pinkpony555

As soon as I saw her,standing knee deep in the lake, I new right then she was mine. We were both as green as could be & warned (correctly) not to do it -but I did anyway. At our boarding barn, we have progressed together & hit big challenges and will continue to do so, but that's okay. Grace & I do many things- albeit none perfectly. We do Western Pleasure & Trail, she finally has her lead changes, we piddle around and chase the cows, we run poles & barrels & jump 2'3" only for fun. Even joined Drill Team at the ranch-(she was fine- I was terrified !!) I'll be 53 this year but can't fathom how that happened. She is my "Amazing Grace" !!


----------



## Prairie Rose

ACH. Good Lord, what a day. My day off so I only worked about 8 hours.  
Did go have lunch at Olive Garden with my son, though.

I loved catching up on the latest posts!


----------



## AlexS

I love all of your happy marriage stories. There seems to be a trend amongst people of complaining about their spouses, while never trying to figure out/fix the problems. I am so pleased to see you all appreciate your other halves.


----------



## Critter sitter

Your grace is beautiful. As you can see I h
Have a grace also. But hopefully not for long.


pinkpony555 said:


> As soon as I saw her,standing knee deep in the lake, I new right then she was mine. We were both as green as could be & warned (correctly) not to do it -but I did anyway. At our boarding barn, we have progressed together & hit big challenges and will continue to do so, but that's okay. Grace & I do many things- albeit none perfectly. We do Western Pleasure & Trail, she finally has her lead changes, we piddle around and chase the cows, we run poles & barrels & jump 2'3" only for fun. Even joined Drill Team at the ranch-(she was fine- I was terrified !!) I'll be 53 this year but can't fathom how that happened. She is my "Amazing Grace" !!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

My hubby is a turd at times, but I still love him.  
He builds a good fence, too.


----------



## AlexS

Prairie Rose said:


> My hubby is a turd at times, but I still love him.


Oh for sure, mine is too. But then so am I, usually more often than he is! :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I love all of your happy marriage stories. There seems to be a trend amongst people of complaining about their spouses, while never trying to figure out/fix the problems. I am so pleased to see you all appreciate your other halves.


All of my wifes problems she tells me start with the word men, or was that me. Never mind, I know i'm the cause anyhow. But, she would never swap me. Well i don't think she would. Think i'll go and cook her dinner, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> All of my wifes problems she tells me start with the word men, or was that me. Never mind, I know i'm the cause anyhow. But, she would never swap me. Well i don't think she would. Think i'll go and cook her dinner, better to be safe than sorry.


Laugh. Brad can only manage to cook a frozen pizza, and that's an effort. 

There are times when I have to catch myself. I've had a bad day with the kids and I am wound up tight. Brad will come home, and I find myself just snipping at him, it's for no other reason that I am just annoyed, have no patience left and am just snippy. 

I wish I didn't do that, but sometimes I do. I try hard not to do it, and I think being aware of it does help to lessen it. 

I wish I were a better person at times. But then he brings home his work stress too and I sit looking at him like he has three heads because his issue seems like nothing if I had to get in between a kid fight or whatever that night. I guess no one is perfect.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Laugh. Brad can only manage to cook a frozen pizza, and that's an effort.
> 
> There are times when I have to catch myself. I've had a bad day with the kids and I am wound up tight. Brad will come home, and I find myself just snipping at him, it's for no other reason that I am just annoyed, have no patience left and am just snippy.
> 
> I wish I didn't do that, but sometimes I do. I try hard not to do it, and I think being aware of it does help to lessen it.
> 
> I wish I were a better person at times. But then he brings home his work stress too and I sit looking at him like he has three heads because his issue seems like nothing if I had to get in between a kid fight or whatever that night. I guess no one is perfect.


Kids if I had my time again I doubt if children would have come into the equasion. Mine are married with children and they keep on arriving at the door.

Cooking is this a female trait. I cook a steak, mine 2 inches thick and Roslyn insists she can not eat a New York cut and has her steak three quarters of an inch thick.

SO last night i did a scotsh fillet roast, 5 inches across, seared all round, covered it with a mix of americian mustard, garlic, oil and beer. Then finished it in the oven cooked to just on rare in the middle. A few panfried spuds, and beans and carrots. Brown gravey with mushroom and a hint of blue cheese in the mix.

Here is my delema. Wife wont eat a steak more than three quarters of an inch thick, then how come when I carved the steak into thin slices she ate almost half of the roast. New York cut 2 inches thick. Go figure


----------



## Cacowgirl

Enjoyed the spouse pictures.Mine is obsessed w/anything w/wheels. Glad to see a couple of you back here that have been away. Anyone else following the foaling threads? Those sweet little foals are just so cute!


----------



## Stan

Dental treatment for the horse, does the expence of owning a horse ever reduce to a managable level or like a teenager there is always something to pay out for.

A day off work today, lucky i'm a governement employee I get to take leave on pay and take Bugs to the dentist. But it washes out in the end, I did 12 hours on Monday coupled with the rest of the week of 8 hours each today has cost me only 4 hours and if I get up early on Saturday and instead of riding a horse go to work for 4 hours all will be even. Except for the bill expected to be in the hundreds. I'm not sure which cost the most, keeping a wife happy or the horse. The choices a man has to make. Enough of the rambling I hear you scream. I know into the corner again for the cheep shot

Back to the dentist I'll get a better idea of his age. We put him at rising 7 years but with the high pitched voice I have my doubts. I'll get a few photos should have character to them.

How is the economy affecting you all. NZ has to be one of the most expensive country to live. Exported meat from here is cheaper overseas than in NZ also milk. Our housing cost is through the roof and unaffordable by the average couple now. You cant give away a v8 and 6 cylinder cars are well down in price, but we can not afford the fuel to run them.
I have told my employer we should do our job on horse back. Tied up in a paddock the offenders could colect the droppings. A barrow load a day for the average horse. And bag it. Now that would give those that have been sentenced to community service some thing meaningful to do and the governement could sell the pony poo for a few dollars a bag thus killing two birds with one stone. Providing community service for those convicted and making money to self fund the horses.

But no it would not be polictically correct to have convicted persons shovelling flark into bags without safety equipment, yet we do it all the time without getting sick. And the convicted persons tell a lot of Flark when mounting a defence for their wrong doing.

That should have taken your mind off the cheep shot earlier so now its catch Bugs give him a wash, a cut and pollish and off we go. To the dentist.

Cheers all.


----------



## Celeste

It wouldn't hurt them to shovel a little flark anyway.


----------



## AlexS

My kids shovel flark all the time. They actually rather shovel manure than clean up dog poop from the yard, which they choose to just mow over instead. One day someone will get sprayed in the face by mowing over it - I do hope I see it when it happens.


----------



## Critter sitter

yawn I am slow at my shop today... Im fretting cause I need to get busy so I don't have to ask the hubby for money .. I do not like to ask him for money.. I am just to independent. this time of year is so freaking slow  And here I am buying a horse before I have sold the other .. I have had people out to look at her and even have a girl who wants her *bad* but no money in hand yet.....
I had someone ask me UMMM why have you had her teeth floated?? she is so young for that... umm she is 6 and most horses need them done by then.. and this was a "horse person " who asked..
had a couple men come and took 2 hours of my time and poked and prodded rode and even measured her with a correct measuring device.. I thought for sure they wanted her and the young man would have been a great home for her... nope uggggg lord help me.


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> My kids shovel flark all the time. They actually rather shovel manure than clean up dog poop from the yard, which they choose to just mow over instead. One day someone will get sprayed in the face by mowing over it - I do hope I see it when it happens.


My daughter is the same way Alexs


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> I gotta show off my good looking husband. He is not on a horse; however, he is on his tractor, just fixin to get a round bale of hay to feed to my horses. That's what men are for.



This is where Rob would rather be ANY DAY!


----------



## Country Woman

so nice to see every ones spouses 

good to see you all


----------



## Stan

My day at the dentist here I am in the waiting room









Can't feel my mouth I wish i d'nt have that last drink









oops felt that one.

And finally when I came too I decided not to get in the float, well for a while. Trouble was as I lined up the entrance it kept moving.

And finally he behaved himself even when under the drugs, when told to move backwards he did, well sort of, it was one step back and wobble to the side. Dentist said he was only 5 also pulled a wolf tooth out so that should even out his mouth in relation to the bit.


----------



## Country Woman

this is an other picture of Marc 
taken at the dikes in Maple Ridge


----------



## Country Woman

this is me at in Maple Ridge


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> this is me at in Maple Ridge


Great photos CW good back ground
How is the horse hunting going.
Roslyn listed Kate on Trade Me tonight not sure if it is the right thing to do. 

Kate is a very good horse and has personality to spare. I think all she needs is to be ridden through her issue . My opinion is she has learnt to wait and can feel when Roslyn is very relaxed and then she dumps her and does it just because she can. I think this because Roslyn gets back on and kate is as good as gold for weeks then she will do it again and generally when she is in season. One buck and get back on, its almost as if all she wants is to exert her will, then she happy to be told what to do. I will miss this horse when she goes, she is so vocal, one ends up having a conversation with her, and its a two sided conversation.:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

After Kate goes-if she does-is horse shopping in the future, or will she try Stella or Bugs?


----------



## AlexS

I know it's hard Stan, but if I were you, I'd sell her too. It's just not worth the risk of Roslyn getting hurt.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> After Kate goes-if she does-is horse shopping in the future, or will she try Stella or Bugs?


Stella is to big, Roslyn needs a ladder to get on her. Bugs is going the same way his rump has gone up an inch so I think his front will follow. That was one of the things that led me to question his age. Roslyn wants a gelding around 10 years, well mannered, no issues, trained in trekking for rough country 14.3 hands. I don't think she will find it. Unless lshe finds a horse that has had one human most of its life and then she will have to wait 18 mths to two years for it to settle down with her, unless it is love at first sight. The horse I mean.

Given my age, and his personality I'm not sure what to do. So comment is invited. As a young horse 5 years, green broke, and follows me around most of the time because he wants to not because he is instructed. I, if I'm lucky will have 10 years of riding 75 but in reality 5 to 7 years more likely. Bugs will be closely hooked on to me and will have my style of riding down off pat and would have known only me.

Horses do become emotionally attached to each other and their human companion once they have given their trust. So I may stop riding when he is in his best years around 12 to 15. I may not be around to look after him. So my delema is do I keep him and work through his teenage years or find him a home where he will be settled for his life. I have a view that we flark horses by to many owners, and in the end they become a living machine. 

I have no intention of kicking the bucket any time soon but one does not know what the future holds. I am one of the lucky ones and do not suffer from any bone waisting issues. But have a heart problem which is not causing any trouble at this time. It's been broken by to many women. haha 
My goal is to live to a hundred and be shot by a young jealous husband as I am climbing out the window.:shock: Don't tell me, I know, off to the corner for that one, and why is the room round. I get so tired walking in circles looking for the corner. 


I just glanced out the window and there is Stella not 15 feet away head stretched over the fence topping the trees Saves me a job. We are now in a bad way for grass, no meaningful rain since christmas day and for 3 weeks we had strong hot winds which sucked out the moisture. The trees are dropping their leaves in stress. If we don't get rain soon all we will have is dust.


----------



## Critter sitter

I agree with alexS Stan 
I am sure it is a hard choice as I am having the same issues here


----------



## eliduc

It used to be that the Vet would use a float rasp to even the horses molars and take off the sharp edges by hand. Usually, the horse didn't need to be sedated and the cost was reasonable. Now they use power tools and use such a high dose of tranquilizer that the horse can hardly stand up. They charge a couple of hundred dollars or more and do things that we got along without for hundreds of years like grinding a relief for the bit. I read that now they think a lot of damage has been done with those power grinders. I get mad everytime I go to the dentist. A cleaning costs $80 and takes a half hour or so. Then the dentist peeks in your mouth for 30 seconds and charges another $80. The hygenist and dentist insist on x-rays. I was told I didn't need another x-ray for the rest of my life after I was in the hospital for a month and had two MRI's a week for three weeks. Yet, the hygenist and dentist say, "Oh it's such a low dose of radiation it can't hurt you." FIne! Then take off the lead apron. A recent study found that people who had yearly dental x-rays since childhood have a higher incidence of brain tumors. I have had two minor cavities in the last 20 years. Then there is the probing under the gums with a sharp pic. That's a torture they hadn't thought of 30 years ago. If you refuse the probing they insist. That's because they are afraid of our state dental board which is made up of dentists and is responsible for most of this bullflark. Remember the latex dams that they used to insist on putting in your mouth before filling a tooth? That was more of the dental board's bullflark. The latex dam is now extinct. Get your teeth cleaned; $250. That's my rant for the day. If you want to get your teeth really clean and avoid cavities I have a three step brushing program. I first brush using an electric tooth brush and a good toothpaste like Crest. Then without rinsing I swig an once or so of hydrogen peroxide and brush a second time. The peroxicide and tooth paste creates a foam that removes a lot that the tooth paste alone misses Third, I take a awig of mouth wash and brush with that. I finish up by flossing. I brush twice a day and do this three step brush once a day. I guarantee your mouth will never have felt so fresh and clean and you will be able to have your teeth cleaned once a year instead of twice and there will be very little plaque buildup.


----------



## AlexS

Stan, I'd worry about what to do with the horses when you are not longer able/willing to ride. Who the heck knows when that will be for any of us? 
I could have a car accident tomorrow and never ride again, any of us could. I don't base my life off the what if's. 

Eliduc, I won't have an equine dentist that uses power tools. I have a wonderful old fashion hand tool dentist come out to my horse. He doesn't even use the contraption that holds the mouth open, he just puts his hand in there. Last time he did my horse in a field, as the barn was being rebuilt, under the shade of a tree. No sedation, and a perfectly calm and happy horse and owner.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Great photos CW good back ground
> How is the horse hunting going.
> Roslyn listed Kate on Trade Me tonight not sure if it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Kate is a very good horse and has personality to spare. I think all she needs is to be ridden through her issue . My opinion is she has learnt to wait and can feel when Roslyn is very relaxed and then she dumps her and does it just because she can. I think this because Roslyn gets back on and kate is as good as gold for weeks then she will do it again and generally when she is in season. One buck and get back on, its almost as if all she wants is to exert her will, then she happy to be told what to do. I will miss this horse when she goes, she is so vocal, one ends up having a conversation with her, and its a two sided conversation.:shock:


Thank you Stan 

we have a very nice province indeed 
the horse hunting is going slowly


----------



## Country Woman

Stan good luck with finding a horse for Roslyn


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Thank you Stan
> 
> we have a very nice province indeed
> the horse hunting is going slowly


Never mind the horse hunting how is the job hunting going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Ooooooohh so excited !!! Tomorrows the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Never mind the horse hunting how is the job hunting going?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Marc has been very sick thanks to his mom 
now he is feeling better so I think the job hunting will be ok


----------



## Hunter65

Good to hear cw. Glad he is feeling better 

Critter we better see some Picts. So excited for you. 

I have been doing some reading on hunters injury and looks like it may take up to a year before we are back to full riding 
Guess we will have to cancel girls weekend as the terrain at our property can be pretty rugged
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

we are leaving about noon to head out it is 2 hours one way so i will post pictures tonight or in the morning... i have a call into the farrier to get him out asap.


----------



## Critter sitter

hunter i'm sorry hunter is going to take so long to heal. you are such a great horse mommy to him


----------



## Critter sitter

cw i hope Marc feels all better soon that flu is kicking a lot of butts.


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, it might take that long. My Dallas was fine in 6 months, and may have been fine a little sooner than that but we were due for a vet visit for the whole herd so i just waited till then for his recheck ultrasounds. He has not had a bad day since, so I think that Mother Nature did her job well. My vet calls it "tincture of time." From your reading you probably saw that if you rush things, or if he rushes things, a reinjury will set you back to the starting line and maybe make it harder to heal from the
new damage. In my case, Dallas is here for life and he's to be my grandkid horse and my old age horse...so I could afford to wait on him and just put him on a shelf for a year. I don't know if that's your situation or not. It stinks not to be able to ride Hunter for that long, I know. 

There are lots of new therapies out there if you can afford them -- stem cell injections help heal better/faster/stronger; ultrasound; and magnets. I bought the hand-held ultrasound thingy, too - I could loan it to you if you want to try it. My vet said it couldn't do any harm.... we'll never know if it helped or not but Dallas seemed to do well with it. PM me if you want to know more about it!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Good to hear cw. Glad he is feeling better
> 
> Critter we better see some Picts. So excited for you.
> 
> I have been doing some reading on hunters injury and looks like it may take up to a year before we are back to full riding
> Guess we will have to cancel girls weekend as the terrain at our property can be pretty rugged
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awe Hunter I feel bad for you and Hunter 
how is he doing?


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> cw i hope Marc feels all better soon that flu is kicking a lot of butts.


Thanks 

we are having Marc's mom over for dinner on Sunday for 
her birthday


----------



## eliduc

AlexS

Yes, our vets never tranquilized a horse to float its teeth and I never saw one resist. Amazing when you think about it. I'm sure an occasional one did. The vets never forcefully held the mouth open with a device either. That could be the reason they did not need to sedate. Teeth were floated in the pasture, by the vet truck, or in a barn aisle or paddock while the horse was held by the handler.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I agree with alexS Stan
> I am sure it is a hard choice as I am having the same issues here


I know she has to get a horse that is less likely to cause her stress. An old injury has to be considered so a safe steady horse has to be found. Trouble is people often don't disclose bad traits because they are moving on a horse with issues (10 year olds) and its later one finds out. That is why I tend to gravitate to the young horses that have not been around to many owners. Less problems i believe. Not to many horses are borne bad its a learned process I think. 

Eludic you have some points with the dentist and not human. Horse.
Stella and kate had the tried and true way a rasp and no sedation. Because Bugs was an unknown with his behavour I decided to try modern dentestry. It cost an arm and a leg $260 plus my traveling to the dentist $50 fuel and half a day off work. A wolf tooth was extracted but that is so small in the root he most likely did not feel it. Sedation I think takes days for the effects to disapate fully.

As we in NZ tend to place our horses on grass grown for dairy they do not get to grind their teeth down on hard feed as they would in the wild. We have a few wild herds here in Northland and our Kaimanua horses in the central north island. No wild dentists.:shock:


----------



## AlexS

eliduc said:


> AlexS
> 
> Yes, our vets never tranquilized a horse to float its teeth and I never saw one resist. Amazing when you think about it. I'm sure an occasional one did. The vets never forcefully held the mouth open with a device either. That could be the reason they did not need to sedate. Teeth were floated in the pasture, by the vet truck, or in a barn aisle or paddock while the horse was held by the handler.



Exactly! The dentist I use is an older man, who keeps threatening to retire. I tell him that if he does retire, that he might find me knocking on the door to his house, holding a lead rope with a horse on the end of it. 

I really believe he has a gift with horses. I really want to apprentice with him, and learn from him, but my none horsey husband is so very against that idea. He is convinced these animals will kill me one day. I think I might ignore him and do it anyway. The worst he could do is divorce me, and I don't think he'd ever do that. :lol:


Anyway, the dentist will come to the horse, in whatever environment they are in. Remove the halter I have put on, and put on a huge oversized Draft halter. I asked him why he does that last visit, as the halter he likes, looks to be about as old as he is. He says the less resistance he puts on a horse, the less he gets back. 

He then rubs the horses face very briefly, but that includes covering the horses eyes for a second with his hand. He says if they allow that, he usually knows they are fine. He them opens up the mouth, and puts his hand in starting at the front, and heading to the back so his arm is in up to his elbow with no device holding the mouth open at all. He talks to the horse quietly and smoothly - heck I feel more relaxed and he is not doing anything to me. 

He is just one of those very rare humans who are amazing. Even my foster kids are so much better when he is around. I am not sure if he remembers my horse or not, as he has only seen him three times, in a three year period, and he sees a lot of horses. But every time he sees Lucas I get the same speech from him. Lucas was only 5 the first time they met, and my dentist was just in awe of him. He spends as long praising him afterwards as he did doing his teeth in the first place. I hope he is right, but he tells me that with my horses heart, he would do anything I asked of him. I always love Lucas more after the dentists visit than I did before.


----------



## corgi

Isabella is due for a teeth floating. Her vet does it and he uses sedation and power tools. Last year was the first time I ever saw a teeth floating and thought it was very barbaric. I wish I could find someone to do it the other way. It took Isabella a couple of hours to come out of the sedation..makes me worry.

I had to share this picture. Today, my hubby and I went to visit a friend that lives on a small farm. They raise mini pigs and had a litter born on January 27th. I love piggies! (I don't eat pork...haven't had a bite of it since the movie "Babe" came out). This was my first time holding a baby pig! Loved it!


----------



## AlexS

Great pic Corgi. How cute, and now I feel bad, I have a pork shoulder roasting at the moment. 


I don't know where you are in VA, but I did a search of traditional none power tool, none sedation dentists in VA and found this: 


Flint Hill, Virginia

Contact: Ken Pankow
Phone: 540 675-3815

Jeff Talbot, Warrenton VA (540) 341-4337

Vet, but uses hand tools and only sedation when needed
The Equine Practice, Inc - When Horsemanship Counts And Results Matter

Shawn Thacker
about us

If they are not close to you, maybe they can point you to someone who is. I am very firmly against using sedation, if it's not needed.


----------



## Stan

The debate is on, which form of dentistry for the horse. Modern tec or the old way. We could have them all pulled and a set of dentures fitted. 

A couple of photos of Stella sporting a new Australian Light rider bit less bridle. have not rode her with it She is so fat I would not be able to spread my legs wide enough to get on her. However i did take her for a half hour walk. Start of exercise to get some weight of her. And me:shock:


----------



## AlexS

I think my opinion on the matter is pretty clear Stan. Laugh. But it depends on who is doing it, someone who sucks would suck regardless of the method they use. 

Stella doesn't look terribly thrilled. For over weight horses I like to trot, trot and then trot some more.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I think my opinion on the matter is pretty clear Stan. Laugh. But it depends on who is doing it, someone who sucks would suck regardless of the method they use.
> 
> Stella doesn't look terribly thrilled. For over weight horses I like to trot, trot and then trot some more.


Stella had just been given a shower and is never to pleased but the flies have been biting so some TLC was called for. As for the look on her. Thats normal when I am around Ears half laid back. However when I took her for the walk she did all I asked. Stella has not had any meaningful work since befor Xmas so it all means pain to her until her fitness gets up. And mine.

And while you are trotting around what is the horse doing. :lol:

Dentist, I have not made up my mind. Bugs was not to heavily sedated but a couple of days rest was recommended before riding again. Two reasons given, to allow his mouth to heal after the tooth extration and to make sure the effects had warn off completley. Its to **** hot to go riding. Just looking over the paddocks they are tinder dry I have never seen them this bad before. A spark off a horses shoe would set the grass ablaze.

Dont know if I would attribute this to global warming as the temptures are normal for this time of year, but the lack of rain fall is not normal. looking out over the hills all one sees is brown when it would normally be green.


----------



## Critter sitter

We made it back doc is in his stall doing great. He loaded in the trailer like a champ I was so proud. I will post pictures soon okay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Aaaaaahhnh! 
Corgi! Cuteness! Now I want one.  

Critter, looking forward to pics.

Everyone, a hearty howdy.


----------



## Critter sitter

corgi said:


> Isabella is due for a teeth floating. Her vet does it and he uses sedation and power tools. Last year was the first time I ever saw a teeth floating and thought it was very barbaric. I wish I could find someone to do it the other way. It took Isabella a couple of hours to come out of the sedation..makes me worry.
> 
> I had to share this picture. Today, my hubby and I went to visit a friend that lives on a small farm. They raise mini pigs and had a litter born on January 27th. I love piggies! (I don't eat pork...haven't had a bite of it since the movie "Babe" came out). This was my first time holding a baby pig! Loved it!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I've had both old and new and honestly I liked the new better. 
I will post pics tomorrow guys. I'm beat. 
Have. Good night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

:lol:


Stan said:


> And while you are trotting around what is the horse doing. :lol:



I was very much raised to respect my elders. My Mum would slap me for this, but I am calling you a moron!:lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> I was very much raised to respect my elders. My Mum would slap me for this, but I am calling you a moron!:lol:


I have been called far worse, thankyou for the complement:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

He is just behaving badly. Stan does that alot.


----------



## Critter sitter

Here are a couple pictures of Doc aka chunky monkey. He makes bre look so small.
He settled right into his temp stall really well. After we asses him be will move closer to my other two. Right now he is next to faith a very pretty mustang. I will get better pics today. 





































Bre is in love already he's a sweetheart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> He is just behaving badly. Stan does that alot.


But he's so good at it. We wouldn't expect any less. 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc

When I was in horseshoeing school I was not the best at the iron work. The instructor took pity on me and told me that what really made successful farriers was their horse handling ability. So true. I eventually got so I could make passable calks, clips, square toes and bar shoes but I was never one of those farriers who made a shoe from bar stock that looked like it came out of a machine. Mine looked like they came out of a forge. However, I could shoe horses other farriers couldn't without much trouble. I had many of the same customers for 25 years because they appreciated the way that I handled their horses and I always did a conscientious job. My shoes fit and didn't come off. My nails were straight and the clinches smooth. I came to feel like I have a gift with animals that is from God. I used to hunt. I gave it up. I felt like to kill a defenseless animal would be a violation of my gift. Its the same way with veterinarians. Some have a special way with animals and others don't. You have to give all equine vets credit though. Every day they put themselves in positions where they could be maimed or killed.


----------



## AlexS

He's lovely Critter. But heck he's a lot of horse, what a chunk!


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> He's lovely Critter. But heck he's a lot of horse, what a chunk!


Yes we have nick named him chunky monkey for good reason. 

Here are a few more pictures its raining today so excuse the muck 



















Can almost see the mustache









He's in love with faith the mustang but she not so much. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

critter - he's soo cute! Can't wait to hear more about him!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you with grace!! As soon as my farrier does his feet we will start working with him more. He was even giving hugs today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Chunky is a nice, nice lookin fella! Bre is surely smitten.  
That mustang looks like my mustang, who also has very expressive ears. Lol!


----------



## Critter sitter

Pr Faith the Mustang is there for training she's a rescue and I think 8 she was used a brood mare in Kansas. She is very shy and unpredictable. I think she's a sweeting who's just scared. She is solid black with just hint of a star. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Critter, was Faith a feral born mustang?
She may be ultra-reactive, but when trust is built with her owner, she will be a loyal trail partner.


----------



## Critter sitter

I doubt she was she doesn't have Any brands on her lbm or otherwise. I know she came from. Place where they were letting them just breed like crazy and they ya e up a bunch to rescue just to get a bunch more. She is with hooves and paws rescue out of glennwood Iowa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Critter Sitter your horse looks very nice 
thank for sharing 
Love black horses 
good luck with him


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you very much cw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Mine wasn't feral born either, so she 'isn't tattooed, but her dam was. 

Good thing she got out of that place. Aaargh.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> Mine wasn't feral born either, so she 'isn't tattooed, but her dam was.
> 
> Good thing she got out of that place. Aaargh.


I agree the rescue lady and I talk alot and it's very upsetting they'll prob be getting more in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

awe too bad I was not closer so I could help out


----------



## Stan

Not in competition with the new horse photos, Gave Stella a small work out today and figured I had to post a couple of photos to prove I did get on her and she did move, and to boot, a bit less bridle. She did not play up. Now no comments on the large midsection on Stella, or the rider if you please she has a long way to go but considering she has not had a ride for an awful long time i could not fault her no sign of any issue. Tomorrow its Bugs and Wednesday its Stella but out on the farm.

I have been told that the way to get weight down is trot, trot, and trot some more, and I will do it, but with a difference. I will be on Stella back:lol:


----------



## Stan

I'd vote for this kiwi girl in a heart beat!!!!​This was written by a 21 yr. old female who gets it. It's her future
she's worried about and this is how she feels about the social welfare system that she's being forced to live in! These solutions are just common sense in her opinion.

"The problems we face today, are there because the people who work for a living are outnumbered by those who vote for a living".

Put me in charge of food grants. I'd get rid of cash for potato chips or chocolate, just money for 50kg bags of rice and beans, blocks of cheese and all the powdered milk you can haul away.
If you want steak and frozen pizza, then get a job.

Put me in charge of Healthcare. The first thing I'd do is to get women Norplant birth control implants or tubal ligation. Then, we'll test recipients for drugs, alcohol, and nicotine and document all tattoos and piercings. If you want to reproduce or use drugs, alcohol, smoke or get tats and piercings, then get a job.

Put me in charge of government housing. Ever live in a military barracks? You will maintain our property in a clean and good state of repair. Your "home" will be subject to inspections anytime and possessions will be inventoried.

If you want a plasma TV or Xbox 360, then get a job and your own place.
Put me in charge of compulsory job search. In addition, you will either present a check stub from a job each week or you will report to a government" job. It may be cleaning the roadways of trash, painting and repairing public housing, whatever we find for you. We will sell your 22 inch rims and low profile tires and your blasting stereo and speakers and put that money toward the "common good.."

Before you write that I've violated someone's rights, realize that all of the above is voluntary. If you want our money, accept our rules.

Before you say that this would be "demeaning" and ruin their "self-esteem," consider that it wasn't that long ago that taking someone else's money for doing absolutely nothing was demeaning and lowered self-esteem.

If we are expected to pay for other people's mistakes we should at least attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system rewards them for continuing to make bad choices.

AND While you are on Govt subsistence, you no longer can VOTE! Yes that is correct. For you to vote would be a conflict of interest.....You will vote for a 'welfare' Govt. only. You will voluntarily remove yourself from voting while you are receiving a Govt welfare check. If you want to vote, then get a job.
@
I like this girl.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan,
What kind of saddle is that? 
I like the forward hang of the stirrups. Much more comfortabke , I have found.
I have a Hereford Foreman Balanced Ride roping saddle with the forward stirrups. So much easier on the knees! Love it!

You and Stella are looking good.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan,
What kind of saddle is that? 
I like the forward hang of the stirrups. Much more comfortabke , I have found.
I have a Hereford Foreman Balanced Ride roping saddle with the forward stirrups. So much easier on the knees! Love it!

You and Stella are looking good.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hmmm, I really do not stutter.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Hmmm, I really do not stutter.


I find that happens when I have had one to many. I'll keep your secret:lol:

Its a Tucker endurance saddle with western skirt Very comfortable
After getting off Stella it took a while to straghten my legs, she really has spread out. The cinch strap cold not be used it was 6 inches to short. A lot of work to do on both of us.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lol Stan.
I did consider a glass of moscato wine and a bubble bath tonight, but had a cappuccino instead.  
I worked 65 hours last week, and put in a full day today on my day off. Totally exhausted. The big bosses are coming to 'visit' on Wednesday.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Lol Stan.
> I did consider a glass of moscato wine and a bubble bath tonight, but had a cappuccino instead.
> The big bosses are coming to 'visit' on Wednesday.


Good luck with that. Why not buy the company and get the boss to do your hours.


----------



## Stan

Criter, nice photos the last one he looks worried like he does not know what to do next. He would be a good paddock mate for Stella, they could work out together and shed a few pounds. I'll send her over.


----------



## eliduc

Grumbling
A couple of Sundays ago our pastor was sermonizing on Philippians 14:2 in which Paul admonished the Philippians to “Do everything without grumbling.” Pastor said he wanted everyone to keep the verse in mind and try not to grumble during the coming week. The next Sunday he asked everyone in the congregation who had not grumbled during the week to raise their hand. I was the only one. “My wife wasn’t home last week,” I explained. “She was visiting her mother in California.” 

I poke fun at Joyce a lot and she accuses me of embellishing but I have to tell you, she is the best person I know. She is kind and honest and gentle hearted and a good sport. We have been married for more than eight years and have only had two arguments. The last one was a few weeks ago. I must have really pushed her buttons because she uncharacteristically lashed out at me and yelled, “You are self centered. You never think about anything but yourself! No wonder your children are just like you!” 

I replied, “Well duh-uh! I know I am. It's inherited. It’s very Christian to confess your character flaws you know.” It’s true the fruit didn’t fall very far from the tree. So anyway, a couple of nights ago I woke up at about 3:00 in the morning. I could just barely see a lump in the bed near my head. I reached out and patted Bo, my Jack Russell terrier on the head and then stroked him three or four times. It was weird; Joyce woke up wide awake from a sound sleep and said, “I’m not your damned dog!”


When we went to church today I told pastor, "Joyce grumbled this week." His wife said, "You're lucky she didn't bite you."


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> awe too bad I was not closer so I could help out


That would be nice I'm sure there are plenty up there too though. So many are in need right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Criter, nice photos the last one he looks worried like he does not know what to do next. He would be a good paddock mate for Stella, they could work out together and shed a few pounds. I'll send her over.


Stella's gorgeous Stan but I already have one to many
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Stran Stella looks great. She wouldn't earn the chunky monkey or wide load from me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> Mine wasn't feral born either, so she 'isn't tattooed, but her dam was.
> 
> Good thing she got out of that place. Aaargh.


I will get more pictures of her she is pretty .. she had a foal "filly" too that they had not sure if she was adopted out or not or not


----------



## eliduc

Sure fire way to teach your pacer to trot.


----------



## eliduc

this is a picture of Gilly our horse that died last year


----------



## Critter sitter

eliduc said:


> View attachment 129272
> this is a picture of Gilly our horse that died last year


gilly was gorgeous I love his coloring. so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Stran Stella looks great. She wouldn't earn the chunky monkey or wide load from me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stella is very fat and round like a barrell I could not use the rear cinch strap and The girth was a number of inches out from normal and muscle tone has gone so a lot of hill work to do. However I must give her credit she had not been ridden for months and I put a bitless bridle on which she has not experienced before, she behaved. I had told Roslyn to stand by in case she threw me. I don't bounce any more. I'm going to try and ride her out on her own this weekend for a few hours. She has muscle to build and a fat gut to get back in shape. 

Roslyn keeps telling me I'm out of shape, I respond with, how can that be, round is a shape.:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

eliduc said:


> Sure fire way to teach your pacer to trot.
> View attachment 129270


very nice horse 
is he going to race


----------



## Country Woman

eliduc said:


> View attachment 129272
> this is a picture of Gilly our horse that died last year


I am sorry for the loss of Gilly 
I love his color


----------



## Country Woman

Yes round is a shape too


----------



## eliduc

No. His racing says are over. Hopefully he is going to be a nice driving horse. He is a love and insists on being petted when I clean and feed.


----------



## Country Woman

awe so cute Eliduc 
love horses like that


----------



## Stan

How often have you ever gotten tired of good weather. Well I have had enough I want some rain days and days of it.
It is getting so dry and hot. While indoors at work I have all the intentions of riding when I get home. Arrive home the heat is oppresive, the desire to ride goes out the window and I vegetate some where out of the heat.

It has not rained for two months on my place, or of any consequence and the grass has gone, just the thought of it left, and thats fading. So to stimulate my saging morale I have another beer. Then another, and before long I am anaesthetized I no longer feel the heat, but I am not in a condition to ride what a circle to be on, I want rain.:shock:

Catch you all later when the pain returns and I can talk about how great my horse is.:lol:


----------



## eliduc

How would you cope if one day you awoke and you were blind? A couple of years ago my Jack Russell Terrier Bo suddenly had an eye that was squinted shut and weeping. He was diagnosed as having a detached lens. Although we gave him outrageously priced human drops once a day he developed glaucoma in the eye and it was necessary to have it removed. The whole thing put me into a deep depression. Bo was such a bright eyed little dog who lived for two things, to chase and fetch and to be next to me. The loss of the eye did not bother Bo nearly as much as it did me. In fact, I don't think it bothered him at all. I don't know how he did it but he could still catch a ball on the fly on his blind side. His relationship with me became even closer and more special. 

Lately, I noticed the sight in his other eye failing. Five days ago when we let him out in the morning he fell down the porch steps. He is completely blind. The canine ophthalmologist had said it was only a matter of time before the lens in his other eye would detach. That was two years ago. I was prepared for it. It didn't really make me sad because now I knew that Bo would cope. The first day or two he gingerly nosed his way around the house feeling his way with his neck outstretched. Ever so often he gently bumped into a corner or the coffee table. The second day he learned how to negotiate the steps on both the front and back porches. This morning he chased after his rubber ball with the bell inside of it when I rolled it across the floor and he brought it back to me and dropped it. I was watching T.V. this evening and all at once I noticed that he was in my recliner with me stretched out in his usual place by my side. I hadn't even noticed when he jumped up. 

The same day that Bo went blind a friend asked us if we would take their two year old Jack Russell Terrier. They have decided to devote themselves to the mission field and cannot take her with them. She is bright eyed and affectionate and has a wonderful personality. We also have a Shiatsu that is about her age. It hasn't taken her long to adapt either. Tonight the three of them were curled up together in my recliner asleep on my stomach. 

A friend called today fearful that we had put Bo down. Fat chance of that. He is only five years old. That day when we first took Bo to the ophthalmologist there was a large photograph of an Alaskan type dog with a happy look on its face. Both of his eyes were missing. He was the lead dog on a sled team.


----------



## Stan

Well I never after my bleet earlier it's now raining So its collect the soap a towel and out side for a shower. Must not waste the oppertunity


----------



## With Grace

Aw eliduc I'm sorry about Bo's eyesight. You're a great dog owner and he must be one special dog.

My pup Lizz, who's 11, had some problem with her mouth. Turned out her bottom jaw was deteriorating quickly. I had rescued her at two, her first two years were rough. Anyways, my little min pin needed her bottom jaw replaced at 9 years old. Hubby said she's too old, don't put her through that. But she's never acted old, always had life and energy in her, so I went ahead with the surgery. It's been two years and she's been perfect. Still full of life and only just recently starting to slow down. Most loyal dog I've ever owned.


----------



## sunset878

I, like you Stan, am sick of the hot weather. Every day here is above 35C and we desperately need rain. It hasn't rained here since October. 1 of our dams has dried up,and we hope that the other 1 will sustain the horses until it does rain. We have to buy water for household use as our tanks are empty. I amlooking forward to autumn when it cools down enough to work my horses again.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear that you are getting some rain, Stan. It is really cold here, but while I would like it about 20 degrees warmer, am not looking forward to it being 60-70 degrees warmer, at all.


----------



## Critter sitter

all you all with your hot weather can trade us in the cold if you like  

today its gonna be 50 though so its a heat wave


----------



## Critter sitter

eliduc I have a deaf BC she was born deaf you would never know it..


----------



## Country Woman

Stan and Sunset 
I hope it rains soon for you over there


----------



## Country Woman

I prefer the warmer weather


----------



## Prairie Rose

Eliduc, please give Bo a scratch and a hug from PR, OK?
Tell your Bo that PR understands eye problems. I have my sight, but found out a couple of years ago that I have a rare eye disease. For several months my vision deteriorated so much that it was difficult to do my job at work, watch TV, drive, it read a book.
I have been fortunate that my eyes have improved, and am appreciative of each day with good eyesight.
Hugs,
PR


----------



## Stan

As for the rain. I ran outside tearing my gear off as I went made it onto the lawn lathered up my hair and the rain stopped. That was it. I stood there with my hair all lathered up and no more rain. The soap began to dry and I was sporting the latest in punk hair style all spikey. Roslyn rushed out with a cup of water and rinsed my hair off. Saved the day she did. Just as well I only have one or two hairs on my head. When I go to the hair dresser in Dargaville (womens) all I want is a cut and pollish.

Back to hot dry oppressive weather. New Zealand does not get as hot and dry as Australia but this year we are coming in a close second. 

Its Valintines day the day we are equal the day men and women are the same, we buy each other a gift and demonstrate our love for each other by supporting the retail shops.

I brought Roslyn a box of chocolates, and I brought a second just in case she had forgot. Just as well, she had. Is it only the men that have a romantic streak


----------



## AlexS

Eliduc, did I tell you my blind dog story, we didn't know he was blind. I feel like I just shared it recently, but I don't recall if it was here or not. I am happy to retell if not, but don't want to bore you, if I already told you. 

Stan, Glad you have rain. And you are a nut.  

Brad and I have never done Valentines Day. I am firmly of the belief that we show our love daily, and not with some crap day. But oddly we will be going out for dinner tomorrow night, purely accidentially. He works second shift, is not home til midnight, so usually we don't get any time together, apart from the kids, other than the hour when he wakes, and the hour before he sleeps. 

Tomorrow he is on day shift, as the day guy is off. The kids have to be at the office from 4-6.30, so we will go to dinner while we can. 

I am looking forward to some hubby alone time, in a public setting with lots of smooching couples. Laugh.


----------



## With Grace

Some years I like Valentines day, some years I could care less. My boys like it right now so we go along with it. I told hubby tonight "I have you, my boys, and my horse. Every day is valentines day for me". So dang cheesy but true.


----------



## Critter sitter

Amen!!! with grace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Every day is Valentines day for us too 

have a great day


----------



## eliduc

Alex, I don't think you have shared that story with us. PR, It was kind of ironic. About the same time Bo was diagnosed with his problem I was diagnosed with macular degeneration. I mostly notice it when I come into the house from outside. I am fortunate that I am 72 and can still read without glasses I would advise anyone to take ocular vitamins and lutein. I believe it is what has preserved my eyesight and Joyce's eyesight has actually improved since she has been taking the vitamins. She has gone from 20/24 to 20/20.


----------



## Hunter65

Happy Valentines Day y'all

First time in 10 years that hubby actually forgot. He usually pretends to but this year he actually FORGOT! :evil:

Oh well its ok. 

The vet is back out on Saturday to ultrasound Hunters leg again, so lets hope that he can go outside, even in a small paddock.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter I am praying for your boy. 

Farrier is coming out tomorrow for Doc. I'm hoping he does ok. His old owner said he could be a bit of a jerk. I have not seen that so far. Crossing fingers. 


Happy valentines day all. Hubby didn't forget. But I almost did. Oops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> As for the rain. I ran outside tearing my gear off as I went made it onto the lawn lathered up my hair and the rain stopped. That was it. I stood there with my hair all lathered up and no more rain. The soap began to dry and I was sporting the latest in punk hair style all spikey. Roslyn rushed out with a cup of water and rinsed my hair off. Saved the day she did. Just as well I only have one or two hairs on my head. When I go to the hair dresser in Dargaville (womens) all I want is a cut and pollish.
> 
> Back to hot dry oppressive weather. New Zealand does not get as hot and dry as Australia but this year we are coming in a close second.
> 
> Its Valintines day the day we are equal the day men and women are the same, we buy each other a gift and demonstrate our love for each other by supporting the retail shops.
> 
> I brought Roslyn a box of chocolates, and I brought a second just in case she had forgot. Just as well, she had. Is it only the men that have a romantic streak


 
we often don't do Valentines day, but this year, I bought hubby a cheap box of chocolates, almost as a joke, and he came home with a coconut cream pie, from one of the fancy schmancy bakeries in downtown SEattle. 
OO la la!


----------



## tinyliny

And, pie was eaten! It was yummy!


----------



## Stan

I have almost finished my box of chocolates and Roslyn hers. So valintines day is over the weekend starts tomorrow and If I am lucky its ride Bugs on Saturday and Stella on Sunday. Stella has thrown a shoe off of her back hoof. Not sure if I should take the other one off and even her up or just leave it. All horses are quiet at present must be the lack of green grass. Its so dry I am feeding out hay, suplements, and they are eating the trees.

Critter good luck with the new horse and his feet. Bugs did not like having his hind hooves shod and played up a little The farrier just took his time but mentioned I should pick up his feet and tap on the hooves just to get him used to it for next time. Stella on the other hand is great as soon as the front hoof hits the ground she lifts the back up ready. She is a **** good horse for what we do, if I could get her to walk out on her own i wou;ld have a difficult decision on my hands. Time will tell.

Eliduc Im going to try the vitamins you have mentioned. Nothing ventured nothing gained.

Cheers all and have a great weekend.
If I get to ride Ill take a photo or two.


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> And, pie was eaten! It was yummy!


And it will add inches to the waist line.:lol:


----------



## eliduc

Macular degeneration affects the center of your vision. If I looked at a bright light at night there was a round disk in the center of my vision the size of a pea that was like looking through a black and white negative. If I looked at a full moon it was covered by this opaque circle. About a month ago it disappeared. My night vision has also improved to the point it doesn't affect my driving anymore. I have been taking one tablet each of Lutein 25 mg with Zeaxanthin and one Eye-Cap a day for three years now. I wish I had started when I was younger. Studies have shown that eye vitamins can actually reverse the affects of MG to some extent. My ophthalmologist recommended the supplements.


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Macular degeneration affects the center of your vision. If I looked at a bright light at night there was a round disk in the center of my vision the size of a pea that was like looking through a black and white negative. If I looked at a full moon it was covered by this opaque circle. About a month ago it disappeared. My night vision has also improved to the point it doesn't affect my driving anymore. I have been taking one tablet each of Lutein 25 mg with Zeaxanthin and one Eye-Cap a day for three years now. I wish I had started when I was younger. Studies have shown that eye vitamins can actually reverse the affects of MG to some extent. My ophthalmologist recommended the supplements.


Could you post the brand name, so much on the market these days, getting something that works can be a mission


----------



## Stan

Its getting a little quiet but I see visitors looking in so make a comment we do at times talk about our horses.

Stella has had a skin problem over the past two summers and therefore not a lot of riding. One of the reasons I brought Bugs.
Now her skin has cleared up, Her disposition seems to have changed and she has gained a couple of years (and pounds) I have decided to change her to bitless and see if that has a further good effect.

Last night one of the sheep got out, I opened the gate to round it up and chase it back into the paddock when out strolled Stella. Through the gate and into the trees I pointed at her but high above her head indicating no and she backed up and returned to her paddock. That was a first as she would normally just keep on going. The power I have, its amazing.:shock::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

hey stan I have a Border collie that would have rounded that sheep right up for you.. Macy my rescue... Ya she is back with us.. and my yard is looking like a mud pi from her herding...


Well Farrier is delaying me till Sunday .. BOOO Doc needs his feet tended to so much . I guess it will just give us more time to work with them so he'll be a good boy for Lance "the Farrier". He was a bit full of himself last night in the arena. I didn't get any video though  I was trying to clean stalls and get horses fed . I let him and Cody out there for Bonding time. he even decided to Kick Cody in the chest.. Poor Cody just wanted a butt Sniff.. Guess he'll have to learn to ask first.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> hey stan I have a Border collie that would have rounded that sheep right up for you.. Macy my rescue... Ya she is back with us.. and my yard is looking like a mud pi from her herding...
> 
> 
> Well Farrier is delaying me till Sunday .. BOOO Doc needs his feet tended to so much . I guess it will just give us more time to work with them so he'll be a good boy for Lance "the Farrier". He was a bit full of himself last night in the arena. I didn't get any video though  I was trying to clean stalls and get horses fed . I let him and Cody out there for Bonding time. he even decided to Kick Cody in the chest.. Poor Cody just wanted a butt Sniff.. Guess he'll have to learn to ask first.


I assume Cody is your dog, if so, what a frustrating situation for him. Trying to get aquanted with a butt that is 5 feet of the ground and he is 18 inches. I surpose he lined it up and took a flying leap hoping to get a quick sniff in as he went sailing past. But to be met with a 200 pound hoof on take off. What a let down.

Lucky this thread is for the more mature amoung us and can see the funny side of animal antics. Or do I need to go to the corner again. But it sounds like some work is required in getting Doc to accept his new life. No big deal.

Is he alowing you to pick up his feet and tap the under side. That is a process I am doing with Bugs to get him to relax better for the farrier.


----------



## eliduc

All of the Ocuvitamins have a low level of lutein which is why I also take a 25MG of Lutein. I take OcuCap vitamins. There are several brands and you can check to see which has the highest levels. They all have the anti occidents like vitamin c and e and minerals like zinc. My opthomologist recommended two vitamin tablets a day but I have only taken one because of the expense. I am sure one capsule a day would be good for anyone as a preventative as opposed to a treatment. I don't really pay any attention to the brand of lutein so long as it has at least 20 mg per capsule. I think we got 120 capsules of Lutein at Costco last time for $14 or $17 USD. The other I get at WalMart.


----------



## Celeste

I had the farrier out today. The girls got their new shoes. Then we went for a little ride. The dirt road was solid mud, but they did ok.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!! 

Had fabulous rides on Kes yesterday and Wednesday. I know I gush about fab rides, but the trainer took vids and so I will post soon to prove it. We practiced our road trot, for road hack classes...was so much fun! She is also doing her lateral movements so much better, I still am riding with my huge smile. 

Heading on vacation on Tuesday and wont be here to chat much...wont se Kes for two weeks either. I'm already horse sick...

Stan - I'm so excited to see that Stella is coming back around for you!!
Hunter - howd the vet visit go?


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> I assume Cody is your dog, if so, what a frustrating situation for him. Trying to get aquanted with a butt that is 5 feet of the ground and he is 18 inches. I surpose he lined it up and took a flying leap hoping to get a quick sniff in as he went sailing past. But to be met with a 200 pound hoof on take off. What a let down.
> 
> 
> Lucky this thread is for the more mature amoung us and can see the funny side of animal antics. Or do I need to go to the corner again. But it sounds like some work is required in getting Doc to accept his new life. No big deal.
> 
> Is he alowing you to pick up his feet and tap the under side. That is a process I am doing with Bugs to get him to relax better for the farrier.


 actually Cody is my gelding 










They are doing pretty good although I have not added Grace the mare in with the boys yet. Doc seems to do great with picking his feet up. The former owner says he is a brat for the farrier so we are doing a bit of extra training to make sure he will so ok. 
I really love this tread. 

Just for done at the barrel races. I didn't race but was there to support my girlfriend. Her horse hit the second barrel though tonight hopefully tomorrow will do better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Dang, Cody is one nice looking horse!


----------



## Prairie Rose

I'm an assistant manager at a huge chain drug store.
There are a lot if eye vitamins on the market right now, ranging from
Name brands like I-Vite and Ocuvite, to store brand generic comparisons.
If you already take a multi vitamin plus minerals, use caution and label read carefully so as not to overdo on some minerals.
Also, if you take prescription meds, check with your doc or pharmacist first for their recommendations.
What you are doing, eliduc, by adding just the straight lutein in addition to the others, is a good thing. 

Too often, people buy and take a ton of supplements without realizing that some of these supplements can have adverse effects (particularly herbals), when combined with prescription meds, or even aspirin.

OK, I will get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Stan

Criter Sitter.

I anounce to the world I have egg on my face mountians of it. I confused Cody for a dog. But I gave a good rendition of my imagination working overtime don't you think.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

I cooked dinner for Roslyn tonight Trying to get some brownie points in for when I announce I am considering a new saddle.

The first photo is the beginning of preperation.
The meat.







The two cuts of leg one from each side so Rambo is now called stumpy 
The ingredients Oil, Americian mustard NZ beer, garlic Bread crums or wheet bix crumbs.
Cover legs with the mixture and bake.







Next is the cooked product







Add spuds and greens







And because this is not a cooking thread, but a horsey one. Stella looking through the fence while I am cooking.








Fed Stella tonight, after Roslyn, and could hear a clicking sound as she walked around. 
(Stella not Roslyn) She has lost one shoe but now it sounds as if the rest are getting a little loose so its up early in the morning take the shoes off give her a quick mustang roll so she does not chip them, and off into the bush for the first real ride bitless. I am confident she will respond well but Ill glue my jeans to the saddle.


----------



## eliduc

P.R. I am resisting another rant. I will skip most of the details. My physician left the clinic I go to and I was transferred to an M.D. who is also a naturapathic physician. He recommended an herb substitute to get me off of Omeprozole which has some nasty side effects. I am on the Omeprozole because of what Warfarin does to your digestive tract. Anyway, the herb caused my INR (Warfarin) reading to drop like a rock to a dangerously low level besides having severe heart burn for four days. I thought the guy was kind of a nut case when I saw him although he meant well. All I wanted was to have my prescriptions rewritten with my new prescription drug plan. I hate taking the drugs but they allow me to maintain a more or less normal life. I will try to get back to the subject of horses.


----------



## eliduc

Stella is probably thinking, Leg of Horse. Leg of lamb is about the most expensive meat there is in the U.S.. Do you musicians out there know what Beethoven did after he died? He decomposed. I know....bad. A guy in the checkout line at WalMart was telling me jokes today. I trimmed three horses for a friend this morning. Its a barter thing for firewood. I would rather come out of retirement for 40 minutes than cut a cord of wood. I was thinking that if I was still doing this I could be making $100 an hour.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> Dang, Cody is one nice looking horse!


Thank you PR. I love my Cody bear. He's such a gent he has spunk but he's such a gentleman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Criter Sitter.
> 
> I anounce to the world I have egg on my face mountians of it. I confused Cody for a dog. But I gave a good rendition of my imagination working overtime don't you think.:lol::lol::lol:


You did great Stan lol. I'll have to admit I have a dog named kodi too but if doc kicked him I wouldn't have the dog anymore cause little kodi " Lil kodiack bear" is a Yorkie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Stan that was a lovely dinner you cooked for Roslyn 
I bet it tasted good too

Critter Sitter I like the picture of Cody waiting 

With Grace looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Stan that was a lovely dinner you cooked for Roslyn
> I bet it tasted good too
> 
> Critter Sitter I like the picture of Cody waiting
> 
> With Grace looking forward to seeing the video


Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Can't believe yesterday was 60+ degrees and right now it's snowing like crazy, covered everything in less than 30 min.
Of course today two minis have come to stay, just a couple weeks till their human mom closes on her new place. They're so cute! I think Star is enjoying the company and Judy is like OMG! Those short critters are multiplying, just don't give them my treats


----------



## Critter sitter

Awe you will have to share pictures.


oobiedoo said:


> Can't believe yesterday was 60+ degrees and right now it's snowing like crazy, covered everything in less than 30 min.
> Of course today two minis have come to stay, just a couple weeks till their human mom closes on her new place. They're so cute! I think Star is enjoying the company and Judy is like OMG! Those short critters are multiplying, just don't give them my treats


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Happy weekend.

Love reading all the updates from everyone, keep 'em coming.

Since someone brought up the topic of dogs, thought you may enjoy this video I just took of my Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Turn up the sound!


----------



## Celeste

I don't need a snoring dog. I already have a snoring husband and a snoring cat.


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi. That was cute. I got more of a giggle out of hearing you in the background and the camera shaking.


----------



## corgi

Yeah....i didn't realize that I was shaking the camera so much. I had never heard him snore like that before. LOL


----------



## Stan

This is the second shot at posting I was almost finished and it all went into cyber space.

Stella did demonstrate her reluctance to going for a ride and I was equally as pig headed. I won. she settled after a short time and answered the bitless with no problems.

She did start off with a few issues but she could not unseat me she gave up. The ride was 3.5 house and other than the initial attempt at being a spoilt brat she was fine I take my hat off to Stella She has not had any riding out for over 4 months and she proved she is a safe horse, even if some what opinionated.

In the photos the ground is tinder dry and could go up at any time. One of the ladies in the photo infront of Stella to the right has a broken arm. It has been plastered from the arm pit to the wrist. She is going in the great NZ trek in a weeks time. Her horse is 21 years old and kills dogs. That was the horse I mentioned in an earlier post that was attacked by a pit bull and when the opertunity presented itself promptly dispatched the dog.

So in all given Stella resisted getting on the trailer and when she did tried to demolish it. But we got there. Loading to come home not so much of an issue and quiet once inside. Took the cold water shower after the ride like a trouper and then proceded to wipe her nose on my shirt. I let her have that one, as she had performed well.

Now if I can get her walking out on her own and in a relaxed way that would be the clincher and talking cinch straps, or close to. I could not get the rear cinch straps on. Her belly was to large. 
It was a good ride, I'm chuffed.


----------



## Critter sitter

Great pictures Stan. Glad Stella's doing so well


----------



## Hunter65

Ooh I like Cody!
Vet visit went very well I got to ride today. Small bits at a time only 5 mins trot for a week and slowly move up. He is sound but still has some heat and swelling. Bo just texted and said his other fetlock was hot tonight when she wrapped legs but not lame on it. Sheesh hope it's ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Ooh I like Cody!
> Vet visit went very well I got to ride today. Small bits at a time only 5 mins trot for a week and slowly move up. He is sound but still has some heat and swelling. Bo just texted and said his other fetlock was hot tonight when she wrapped legs but not lame on it. Sheesh hope it's ok
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope hunter is ok. 
Thank you ...Cody is a character


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hugs to ya Hunter. Hope all is OK.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Eliduc,
The world of prescription meds and doctors and supplements and herbals is downright confusing.
I really worry when I see a customer filling their cart with a ton of vitamins and herbals...some of which simply ought not be mixed. I suggest speaking with their doctor or our pharmacists. It can be dangerous.
Knowing what and when to use for good beneficial results is a wild zig zag circle to find out.

I kept my cholesterol at bay for years with diet. Evidently heredity pushed ahead in the race, and now I am on a low dose of Creator. Sigh. Ticks me off that I can no longer have grapefruit or grapefruit juice...which l love. Dang it.

I had to be on steroids for a while to reduce inflammation in my eyes. The pressures in my eyes were reaching the danger zone of harming optic nerves. The steroids did indeed reduce the inflammation and pressure, but they turned my stomach into a mess. As well as caused weight gain. I am vain, dammit!  dislike the extra pounds that refuse to let go.

The things we endure to be healthy! Worth it, of course.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lol! The auto-correct feature on my Xoom tablet changed Crestor to Creator.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Eliduc,
> The world of prescription meds and doctors and supplements and herbals is downright confusing.
> I really worry when I see a customer filling their cart with a ton of vitamins and herbals...some of which simply ought not be mixed. I suggest speaking with their doctor or our pharmacists. It can be dangerous.
> Knowing what and when to use for good beneficial results is a wild zig zag circle to find out.
> 
> I kept my cholesterol at bay for years with diet. Evidently heredity pushed ahead in the race, and now I am on a low dose of Creator. Sigh. Ticks me off that I can no longer have grapefruit or grapefruit juice...which l love. Dang it.
> 
> I had to be on steroids for a while to reduce inflammation in my eyes. The pressures in my eyes were reaching the danger zone of harming optic nerves. The steroids did indeed reduce the inflammation and pressure, but they turned my stomach into a mess. As well as caused weight gain. I am vain, dammit!  dislike the extra pounds that refuse to let go.
> 
> The things we endure to be healthy! Worth it, of course.


I to have a number of pills to take for heart and trying to replace them with natural products.

The Doctor does not like what I am trying to do and I don't have the heart to tell her what dose she prescribes I chop in half. My condition has not changed so i think they tend to over medicate at times.

Its difficult for Roslyn to get to sleep at night. I take my meds before bed and she complains each time I roll over I rattle.:shock::lol::lol: 

This is the over 40 thread and part of being 20 plus years north of 40 means we get to talk about things best left alone. But I had a great ride today and its ride Bugs tomorrow. I might get Roslyn on Stella, let her experence a real horse:lol: instead of a quarter of a horse. I can't understand why folks spend money on quarter horse when the whole horse cost the same.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, just please don't stop taking blood pressure medicine without monitoring your blood pressure every day. My husband's cousin's wife replaced her blood pressure medicine with herbal remedies. Her blood pressure was not controlled. About 2 months after she did this, she went on over the rainbow bridge............

About the pitbull killing horse. I would like to buy that horse. My neighbor has a pitbull that is so mean that we can't ride down the road.


----------



## corgi

Goodness it is cold outside today. It is about 30 degrees but the wind is blowing 30 mph. Brrrrrr........

Hunter, hope Hunter is doing ok.

Stan, great pictures. Looks like such a nice place to ride.

Celeste....I worry about encountering mean dogs on the trail. It is horrible to have to face one on the road where you live! I don't understand people that allow their dogs to terrorize others. We have people that live 2 doors down from us that have a vicious dog. She has attacked my corgi, unprovoked, 3 times. ( Wyatt was on a leash and their dog charged out of their yard and into the road to get to him) We pressed charges and took them to court last time. They had to pay $1450 in penalties. That was 3 years ago and they keep their dog inside now.

Since I posted a dog video last night, thought I would post a horse video today. You may want to press mute. I know my voice is annoying. I promise that is just my "horsey" voice I use with Isabella. She seems to respond well when I use my excited voice. She is running to me almost every single time I go to see her now. When she doesn't run, she walks to me. There is no "catching" my horse anymore. This time last year we went through a month where she would run FROM me. That was so frustrating. It ended when I decided that I had enough and made her realize that running from me was not fun. We were exhausted and both ready to drop when it was over but it was the last time she ever ran from me.
Since then, we have progressed from her standing still and allowing me to catch her to what you will see in the video.
I am also pleased because she has been so stiff from her arthritis this winter and I just started her on a all natural painkiller. (Devils Claw and Yucca) and that, coupled with her joint supplement seems to be working miracles. I have even seen her throw a few happy little bucks in the field these last two weeks! I think she feels pretty good.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is so cool! She really wants to be near you now!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi - I LOVE your Issabella voice...it's the same as my Kes voice LOL And then the big smooch 

Stan - here's another one that thinks it may be risky to cut your meds...the heart meds aren't something to be played around with! I was another that though I didn't need my meds, and dropped down my dosage. The inflammation in my joints came back with a vengeance, was in bed for days. It was horrible. I now just give in, I need them to feel good and that's just the way it is. 

Hunter - so happy for you that you are working Hunter again! Hope he continues to improve!

I went to my old barn today to visit friends, was so much fun. Got to give Grace some love, I missed her. I also got to ride a friend's Morab in Saddle seat. God bless saddle seat riders, I had no idea...that saddle is hard to ride in! Slippery, no grip, and sitting that far back in a saddle made me feel so unbalanced. Was fun to try though!


----------



## Ladytrails

The topic of meds was very interesting, and since meds keep us able to be in the saddle I say it's horse-related, FYI. PR - your points are well taken about mixing herbals and vits/minerals and meds. Can be dangerous. St. John's Wort, for example, will inactivate birth control pills, thyroid supplements, and other hormone replacement -- a bad trade-off. On the other hand, fish oil supplements are shown by research to have as good (or greater) effect on lower cholesterol than statins and other meds designed to lower cholesterol. The exceptions are that people with genetic very high cholesterol and people who have already had heart attacks may have better results from Rx meds. I'm a type I diabetic, on an insulin pump, all caused by autoimmune disorders rather than diet as is the cause for the diabetic epidemic in the US. While the pump has given me my life back compared to when I was on a dreadful cycle of high & low blood sugars, I look forward to living long enough to benefit from some of the new stem cell or gene therapy cures. Just hope they can figure out the autoimmune cure as well, or else I'll just end up in the same cycle. 

On a happier note, just got back from a weekend out of town. We visited a historic hotel near KC, the Elms Hotel in Excelsior Springs. I planned it and told hubby what to pack, and didn't tell him where we were going until we were 30 minutes away. Got to visit some boutique shops for chocolates, bath salts, and vintage furniture. We had a lot of fun and decided we need to get out to do this more often. First time I've worn a dress to dinner in .... years. Made hubby's day! 

Stan, sounds like your Stella has really, really benefited from your on-ground work with her! Totally great story of your ride and I'm so pleased it went well for you. Just a thought - that ground work of sending her this way and that, backing up, and making sure that she is responsive to moving out of your space, all will add up to a greater trust and respect for you that pays off when you're in the saddle in surprising ways.


----------



## Celeste

You might be interested in this study where they cured diabetes type 1 in some dogs using gene therapy. This is really promising research.

Dogs Cured of Type 1 Diabetes | The Scientist Magazine®


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste, I knew about that and you are right...it is very exciting!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Ladytrails,
Well said.
I have an autoimmune disorder also. Was diagnosed a couple of years ago. My immune system attacked a protein in my eyes.
Docs 'don't know' why this happens. There are some theories, but nothing scientifically solid.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Where is our Montana feller?


----------



## eliduc

When my daughter was young she went camping and took her dog with her, a J.R. cross, not very big. During the night one of the girls in the tent kept kicking my daughter to get her to stop snoring....only it wasn't her it was Lizzy. Our new J.R. is Nikki. She is two years old and about the same size as our Shiatzu. She crawls under the covers at night, braces her back against me and pushes her self against my back with all four feet. She likes to press the flesh. I wake up in the middle of the night on the verge of being shoved off the edge. Aside from that it's kind of nice. She is a good little heater. We have a Calif. King and it often has two humans, two J.R.s a Shiatsu and a cat on it. As you can probably tell there is not much passion in the night between my wife and I. When you are over 70 sex is overrated anyway. (I know. There are always those naysayers who will say speak for yourself.) Your pets are like your children and there is much comfort from them. That's not ever overrated.

A farmer in church this morning asked us to pray for rain so that the farmers would have abundant crops. Afterwards I told him, "Yeah, pray for rain so that you can have abundant crops of alfalfa that you sell to your brother Chrisitians for $200 a ton. What I am going to pray for is your salvation.


----------



## eliduc

Fish oil can interact with Warfarin and affect your coagulation rate. Also, so does just about any vegetable that is good for you and tastes good. Joyce and I took a late afternoon drive through ranch country today since it is too icy to do anything with the horses. She is taking a photography class and we spent the afternoon playing with the settings on the digital camera. It was a beautiful day and the sky was full of geese. What fun we had. It is early for geese to be here. Maybe it bodes well for an early spring. Speaking of geese do yo uknow how to identify a Canadian goose. They go HONK Ay. The snow is not so bad but we are tired of the ice. Joyce slipped and fell and broke her wrist three years ago. The flarking medical bills were $14,000. She had good insurance but the copay was still $1500, just about what it should have cost to set the break. Hey, you people in Canada, our radical conservatives are always trying to scare the rest of us with horror stories about the Canadian medical system and how bad it is; how you have to go on a waiting list and wait a year for a surgery etc. What is it really like up there? 

My daughter's arena is thawed out. Maybe I will trailer the horses over there if I can figure out how to turn the trailer around when I get back home.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, just please don't stop taking blood pressure medicine without monitoring your blood pressure every day. My husband's cousin's wife replaced her blood pressure medicine with herbal remedies. Her blood pressure was not controlled. About 2 months after she did this, she went on over the rainbow bridge............
> 
> About the pitbull killing horse. I would like to buy that horse. My neighbor has a pitbull that is so mean that we can't ride down the road.


Got to have a horse thats brought up in the bush and used for pig hunting They get real wise. you will notice from my photos our horses used for trekking are heavy built Stella being the exception she is not only big boned she is fat. At plus 40 I can do the splits thanks to her.

The alternative is a .22 with a silencer one shot. or never wrong ant bait I don't like disposing of animals but some are better stuffed. We still have laws that allow a horse right of way dating back 150 years before cars and it has never been repealed. Dogs on the steet have no rights and have to be on a leash at all times and under control 

I have been messing around with my meds trying to reduce now for several months I have a heart monitor and every time I stick it on to check Roslyn walks past, up goes the pressure and 100 beats a minute in a flash. I think she is trying to dispose of me.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> When my daughter was young she went camping and took her dog with her, a J.R. cross, not very big. During the night one of the girls in the tent kept kicking my daughter to get her to stop snoring....only it wasn't her it was Lizzy. Our new J.R. is Nikki. She is two years old and about the same size as our Shiatzu. She crawls under the covers at night, braces her back against me and pushes her self against my back with all four feet. She likes to press the flesh. I wake up in the middle of the night on the verge of being shoved off the edge. Aside from that it's kind of nice. She is a good little heater. We have a Calif. King and it often has two humans, two J.R.s a Shiatsu and a cat on it. As you can probably tell there is not much passion in the night between my wife and I. When you are over 70 sex is overrated anyway. (I know. There are always those naysayers who will say speak for yourself.) Your pets are like your children and there is much comfort from them. That's not ever overrated.
> 
> A farmer in church this morning asked us to pray for rain so that the farmers would have abundant crops. Afterwards I told him, "Yeah, pray for rain so that you can have abundant crops of alfalfa that you sell to your brother Chrisitians for $200 a ton. What I am going to pray for is your salvation.


O/K I'll say it Speak for your self.

When I was young, we used to pray for a crop falure
Sorry. off to the corner


----------



## Stan

eliduc said:


> Fish oil can interact with Warfarin and affect your coagulation rate. Also, so does just about any vegetable that is good for you and tastes good. Joyce and I took a late afternoon drive through ranch country today since it is too icy to do anything with the horses. She is taking a photography class and we spent the afternoon playing with the settings on the digital camera. It was a beautiful day and the sky was full of geese. What fun we had. It is early for geese to be here. Maybe it bodes well for an early spring. Speaking of geese do yo uknow how to identify a Canadian goose. They go HONK Ay. The snow is not so bad but we are tired of the ice. Joyce slipped and fell and broke her wrist three years ago. The flarking medical bills were $14,000. She had good insurance but the copay was still $1500, just about what it should have cost to set the break. Hey, you people in Canada, our radical conservatives are always trying to scare the rest of us with horror stories about the Canadian medical system and how bad it is; how you have to go on a waiting list and wait a year for a surgery etc. What is it really like up there?
> 
> My daughter's arena is thawed out. Maybe I will trailer the horses over there if I can figure out how to turn the trailer around when I get back home.


Try the medical system in NZ we wait and wait and wait. My doctor asked my why I want blood tests every three months, my responce was ruther direct. I started work officially at the age of fifteen and have payed huge amounts of tax, a propotion of which is for the health system. I have never been unemployed and worked for myself for the most part. We have folks coming into this country from Africa and need specialist medical equipment. Never paid tax here let alone work, recieve a benefit and jump the medical queue. She has never asked me again. It is my responsibility to maintain good health so don't get in the way because I have paid for it.

I have no problem helping those in need provided they are trying to help themselves.

And while I am on the band wagon we have a welfare system that reqards having children out of marrage as a good little earner. Married man 4 children and a wife recieves far less that a single girl with 4 children. I think the first child may be a mistake. But number 2 to 4 one would have thought a lesson would have been learnt. So number 1, I will help through tax to support that child and educate it. But no extra from 2 through to 4 that may teach the lesson that the younger generation have not learnt and that is the word NO.


----------



## sunset878

Here in Aust. we have 'medicare' which needs a good overhaul. If you are an old age pensioner,single parent on benefits , unemployed or on a disability or sickness pension doctors visits are free. Everyone else who goes to their local doctor gets a part refund from medicare. If you need to see a specialist everyone gets a part refund from medicare. If you need to have general surgery you have togo on a waiting list, and sometimes you have to wait between 3 months up to 2 years,depending on the urgency. If you have cancer or a life threatining illness they will operate and treat you straight away. I, like some people have 'private cover' which means if I need to have any surgery I will be operated on straight away, but it isn't cheap.But I have it for peace of mind. TC my hubbie, is a 'gold card veteran' which means he gets full cover paid by the government with no waiting time.


----------



## sunset878

I agree with you Stan on the subject of single parents having lots of kids. A few years ago our Prime Minister introduced a 'baby bonus payment' to help parents pay for their baby needs, well a lot of young girls thought great, now I can go out and get pregnant spend it all on new clothes etc for myself, or buy that big flat screen TV. Too bad for the baby, and then the poor taxpayers have to pay to raise the kids. The payment was around $4000, ithas been reduced now and givenout in smaller amounts fortnightly. Aren't governments so clever!!!


----------



## Stan

sunset878 said:


> I agree with you Stan on the subject of single parents having lots of kids. A few years ago our Prime Minister introduced a 'baby bonus payment' to help parents pay for their baby needs, well a lot of young girls thought great, now I can go out and get pregnant spend it all on new clothes etc for myself, or buy that big flat screen TV. Too bad for the baby, and then the poor taxpayers have to pay to raise the kids. The payment was around $4000, ithas been reduced now and givenout in smaller amounts fortnightly. Aren't governments so clever!!!


And we vote for them
Be afraid, be very afraid, for they walk amoungst us


----------



## Tee2

*Corgi*

I use devils claw for my horse too! The results are amazing! She is 28 or 29 y.o. and can keep up with the younger ones!


----------



## Critter sitter

Tee2 said:


> I use devils claw for my horse too! The results are amazing! She is 28 or 29 y.o. and can keep up with the younger ones!


welcome tee2


----------



## Stan

Tee2 said:


> I use devils claw for my horse too! The results are amazing! She is 28 or 29 y.o. and can keep up with the younger ones!


How would it go for the over 40, could it help me. I have often thought it would be nice to be able to keep up with the younger one.:shock::lol:


----------



## eliduc

When I stated that when you are over 70 sex is overrated I was speaking as one who was always experiencing some kind of sex related relationship difficulty when he was less than 70. It's kind of nice to kick back, relax and and be hypocritical. I had a college friend who had his whole life mapped out at a young age. He said he was going to sow wild oats until he was 50 and then hunt and fish for the rest of his life. There are some things more important than sex. Of course, in the middle of winter before the ice thaw when you can't hook your horse to the buggy....


----------



## Country Woman

hi you all nice to see you all again 

the weather here is cool


----------



## Stan

I have a delema. A trek this weekend to raise money for one of the local schools and I have decided to take Stella, Bugs can get a little more experience on his own for a little longer.

My problem is this. Stella has lost a couple of shoes front and rear on the right side. The farrier can't get here until next week so I am considering taking her as she is, but that would mean she would have the front and back legs on her right side shorter, than her left side. Would that not mean she would end up walking in an ever decreasing circle to the right, and eventually ending up where she started from and not compleating the trek.:shock: Can't make up my mind walking in a circle has little appeal but, on the other hand, (county song) she needs the exercise.


----------



## Critter sitter

Not sure Stan bug that may make Stella a very sore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Either take off the other shoes or don't ride her Stan. Maybe you should take bugs


----------



## eliduc

Stan, ordinarily, riding minus a shoe won't bother the horse any and the hoof is usually long enough that it won't cause a lot of damage but that depends on the hoof wall. Also how far you are riding. Some horses break their walls up standing in a stall. In this case since you have lost two shoes already the other two could also be loose. The danger is with the loose shoe rotating on the foot and cutting the opposite leg. I would at least pull the shoes.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Not sure Stan bug that may make Stella a very sore
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Critter sitter your statement at the end of your page.

Dont flatter your self cowboy I was looking at your horse. 

Not true!!!
Why I hear you ask. Well, if you wern't looking, you would not have needed to of thought of the saying to cover what you were truely doing. Looking at the cowboy.

Worm your way out of that.


----------



## Country Woman

Like Hunter said take the other shoes off


----------



## Critter sitter

Lol Stan very well stated. But if in standing there drooling over a horse and a cowboy mistakenly thinks in drooling over them and asks. That's what I would tell them. !

I once had a man Approach me at the bar. He said in a sweet southern drawl. "**** girl you look good in those jeans" mind you I was 26 at the time.. I turned to him and said in a sweet voice. " I'm glad it pleases you but it's only here to tease you " 


have a great night.


Stan said:


> Critter sitter your statement at the end of your page.
> 
> Dont flatter your self cowboy I was looking at your horse.
> 
> Not true!!!
> Why I hear you ask. Well, if you wern't looking, you would not have needed to of thought of the saying to cover what you were truely doing. Looking at the cowboy.
> 
> Worm your way out of that.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

*P**ensioner's reply re Bunnings*


Didn't like shopping there anyway. Yesterday I was at my local Bunnings store buying a large bag of Jimbos dog food for my loyal pet and was in the checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog..

What did she think I had, an elephant? So, since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Jimbos Diet again. I added that I probably shouldn’t, because I ended up in hospital last time, but I'd lost 2 stone before I woke up in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pockets with Jimbos nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in queue was now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off the kerb to sniff an Irish Setter's butt and a car hit me..

I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. 

I'm now banned from Bunnings. 

Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the world to think of daft things to say.


----------



## Stan

ON JULY 20, 1969, AS COMMANDER OF THE APOLLO 11 LUNAR MODULE, NEIL ARMSTRONG WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO SET FOOT ON THE MOON.





HIS FIRST WORDS AFTER STEPPING ON THE MOON, "THAT'S ONE SMALL STEP FOR MAN, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR MANKIND," WERE TELEVISED TO EARTH AND HEARD BY MILLIONS.*




BUT JUST BEFORE HE RE-ENTERED THE LANDER, HE MADE THE ENIGMATIC REMARK




*"GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY."*



MANY PEOPLE AT NASA THOUGHT IT WAS A CASUAL REMARK CONCERNING SOME RIVAL SOVIET COSMONAUT. HOWEVER, UPON CHECKING, THERE WAS NO GORSKY IN EITHER THE RUSSIAN OR AMERICAN SPACE PROGRAMS .




OVER THE YEARS, MANY PEOPLE QUESTIONED ARMSTRONG AS TO WHAT THE - 'GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY' STATEMENT MEANT, BUT ARMSTRONG ALWAYS JUST SMILED.




ON JULY 5, 1995, IN TAMPA BAY, FLORIDA , WHILE ANSWERING QUESTIONS FOLLOWING A SPEECH, A REPORTER BROUGHT UP THE 26-YEAR-OLD QUESTION ABOUT Mr Gorsky TO ARMSTRONG.




THIS TIME HE FINALLY RESPONDED BECAUSE MR. GORSKY HAD DIED, SO NEIL ARMSTRONG FELT HE COULD NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION.




HERE IS THE ANSWER TO "WHO WAS MR GORSKY":




IN 1938, WHEN HE WAS A KID IN A SMALLMID-WESTERNTOWN , HE WAS PLAYING BASEBALL WITH A FRIEND IN THE BACKYARD. HIS FRIEND HIT THE BALL, WHICH LANDED IN HIS NEIGHBOUR'S YARD BY THEIR BEDROOM WINDOW.

HIS NEIGHBOURS WERE MR. AND MRS. GORSKY. AS HE LEANED DOWN TO PICK UP THE BALL, YOUNG ARMSTRONG HEARD MRS. GORSKY SHOUTING AT MR. GORSKY,




"SEX! YOU WANT SEX?! YOU'LL GET SEX WHEN THE KID NEXT DOOR WALKS ON THE MOON!"




NEIL ARMSTRONG'S FAMILY CONFIRMED THIS IS A TRUE STORY.


----------



## Critter sitter

finally able to post pictures of Doc's Farrier visit..
I had my BM hold him he was a bit of a brat .. But I am sure it was a tender sore feeling..

here is Lance " cutie" doing Doc's feet.

I kinda have some before pictures but no great ones


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a before



























just for info Bre did not ride him just sat on him.. I was afraid to let him move to much..


----------



## Critter sitter

they are not perfect yet..it will take a few trims to get him sorted out and all better


----------



## Celeste

They look much better!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> They look much better!!


Yes now If the darn snow and cold would go away we could start working with him soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Critter, his feet look so much better!

Okay friends, I need some horsey prayers. My hubby's horse (technically he is owned by the BO, but hubby leases him and everyone at the barn considers him to be hubby's horse)

The horse is colicing right now. He was given banamine and I walked him and walked him. We put him in the trailer. We tried everything to get him to poop. Nothing. He wouldn't eat or drink anything. When we first noticed that something was wrong, he looked horrible. He wasn't rolling or anything but he had no gut sounds, had labored breathing, and just looked horrible.
We think he hasn't been drinking because the trough is in a place that is really muddy and he hates the mud.
When hubby arrived at the farm (I called him and told him he needed to come out) Scuffy perked up and even showed interest in grazing. Jeff was able to get him to drink a little and Scuffy started passing a little gas...very smelly gas.
We left him in a clean stall with lots of water. If there is no poop in the morning, the vet will come out and tube him.
I am very scared. We thought if we left him alone, that maybe nature would take its course. The BO is going to check on him periodically over night.
And then I came home and googled banimine and found horrifying information about banamine given IM. That's how he was given the meds and now I have to worry about him developing an abcess from the medication that is supposed to help him!
There will be no sleep here tonight. 
Please send good vibes, thoughts, prayers for Scuffy!


----------



## Celeste

It is very doubtful that the IM banamine will cause a problem. Sure it can happen, but it is not that common.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prayers going up for scruffy... I hope he's ok


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> It is very doubtful that the IM banamine will cause a problem. Sure it can happen, but it is not that common.


Thanks Celeste. I needed to hear that. When you google it, all you read are the horrible stories. I should have stayed off of google. I am a huge worrier and should know better. 

I need a glass of wine...or two, or six.


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, prayers that poop is headed your way. I mean that in the best way, with a colicky horse the answer to prayer is poop.  In the meantime, don't worry about the Banamine causing an abscess. It's rare and it can be dealt with in good time even if it happens. 

If you can get him to drink more tonight or in the morning, that can't hurt and might help. When my old guy colicked I got electrolytes and actually mixed it with a bit of applesauce and tubed it into him with an empty paste wormer. It helps make them thirsty, which helps keep them hydrated....very important. After he recovered, we started watching to make sure he drank. If he didn't, he got some table salt or electrolytes as top dressing on a bit of feed to ensure that he stayed a tad thirstier than usual. Good luck, fingers crossed.....


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Thanks Celeste. I needed to hear that. When you google it, all you read are the horrible stories. I should have stayed off of google. I am a huge worrier and should know better.
> 
> I need a glass of wine...or two, or six.


Last horse I saw with suspected colic was given a small bottle of beer and walked. Don't laugh it does start things moving and the horse did not mind the beer.


----------



## Celeste

A lot of horses colic in cold weather because they are eating a lot of dry hay and they don't want to drink enough cold water to keep the hay moving through their gut. Serving up warmer water can prevent a lot of colics. Back when we used to have winter around here, we used a heater in the water trough. We haven't even had ice on the water in two years; maybe that global warming stuff is paying off.

About the IM banamine, I have used it IM in cases where I had too much trouble hitting a vein due to the horse thrashing around. I never had a problem with it. There is way too much hype on the internet. The drug still has a label for IM use. Banamine is the least of his problems. The colic is the worry.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Prayers and hugs for Scruffy


----------



## Stan

*Calories*​


*(noun)*​


Tiny creatures that live in your closet and 


sew your clothes a little bit tighter every night


:shock:​ 



Yesterday I had two carrots today one.
I feel I am being targeted


----------



## oobiedoo

Corgi, prayers for Scruffy, hope you find him well and on the mend in the morning.
I used to bring a bucket in the house in the morning during freezing weather when I had my old gelding and fill it most of the way with warm water and then add in a bottle of apple juice or even a can of carrot juice and he'd drink it right up. It could very well be not drinking enough in the cold weather, like someone mentioned earlier even a little table salt in his feed might make him drink more. Is he stalled or in pasture? The best thing about being stalled even if just bringing in at night they have a water bucket so you can tell if they're drinking. Good luck hope all goes well.


----------



## eliduc

When you have persistent colic the vet should be called right away. Banamine often will get you through a mild case but it also can mask the pain and symptoms in a more severe case. I understand the predicament when you are not the owner but are concerned about the horse's welfare. Medication will not cause ulcers unless you are giving the horse bute. Horses that grain colic often develop laminitis. Spring and fall are colic seasons with rapid changes in the weather and not drinking is part of it. Water in colder climates should have a heater and horses should have salt available. I have built feeders that have a grate that slides down over the hay to keep our horses from scattering the hay and eating off of our sandy ground. Sand colic is the worst. We also feed Sand Clear once a month. We don't have to worry about it right now. We got another 6 inches of snow yesterday. It was a good thing. I could actually free longe Trampus in his paddock without him falling down to get some of the pent up energy out of him so I could trim him without him killing me. Good luck with your horse. Colic is really a stressful thing.


----------



## eliduc

The past president of our driving club just returned from a western dressage clinic. He was promoting a three part series of clinics and in the process really ticked me off. His whole thing was, Boy, we are really going to show these western people everything that they have been doing wrong. A couple of years ago I was watching a lesson he was giving. There were about ten people there in different levels of proficiency which is counter productive. I was standing next to him and remarked that John had a nice horse. She is a nicely built Qtr. horse. His reply was, "She's a bit**ch. I found out later that he had gotten on her and had a bad experience. I invited John who was a novice, 70 year old rider? to bring her over here for some training. He brought the horse two or three days a week during the summer. The problem was four fold. John didn't know anything, he was afraid to ride her, he doesn't remember too well, and the horse was a green 12 year old mare. Iit was my intention to teach John how to do ground work with the horse but I ended up riding her too. I have never ridden a horse that had a sweeter disposition and was more willing to learn. Before the summer was over John and I were going on trail rides together and he was thrilled. At the end of the summer this year he paid a fifteen year old kid to ride her in one of our local shows and the the horse was reserve high point. John was in Heaven. Of course, at our club meeting John was bragging on his horse and the past president said, "I loved that horse when I rode her." To be continued.


----------



## eliduc

I watched a Youtube video of a television celebrity giving a demo of Western Dressage. She was riding a warmblood in a western saddle;was wearing a cowboy hat and was doing classical dressage. Mind you, I have nothing against finely training a horse. It's the attitude of so many of the riders that bugs me. Theirs is the only correct discipline, everyone else is wrong and they are eager to tell you so even though they have not been invited to and have not progressed beyond training level. I quit participating in other forums because it was impossible to have a rational discourse without one of these people spoiling it for everyone else, never contributing anything constructive and always criticizing. I shudder to think that our western disciplines are going to be invaded and divided by this mind set.


----------



## bluehorse68

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself in this thread. 
My name is Lisa
I'm 44 years young
I have a 17 year old palomino paint Tennessee Walker who I call Tracer. He is registered as "Tracy Thunderbold" but he came with the name and I refuse to call HIM Tracy, lol. Anyway, hello everyone and I look forward to joining the group.


----------



## bluehorse68

Just reading a bit more and saw where people are using apple juice mixed with water to promote horses to drink more. I was worried about doing that...too much sugar maybe? My horse had a bout of colic on Super bowl Sunday :shock: and the next day I gave him some watered down apple juice just to see him drink, lol. He sucked up the whole bucket and I was soooo happy!


----------



## corgi

Well, there was one small pile of poop this morning. But he has still not had a drop to drink. His bucket was full. 
He is showing signs of dehydration and I am worried about his organs starting to shut down. He is 27 years old. He is not a youngster anymore.
The owner is out there right now, trying everything she can to make him drink something. She is trying apple juice, gatoraid, kool aid. He is in the round pen so his drinking and pooping can be monitored.
Vet is coming out this afternoon. So hopeful that he is drinking by then and that difficult decisions do not have to be made.
I was up all night crying. Hubby is still being stoic but I know if Scuffy has to be put down, his heart will be broken and I don't know what I can do to make it better. 
I am at work and crying at my desk. I look frightful and have a meeting in an hour. Just great.


----------



## Critter sitter

welcome bluehorse great to have you here


----------



## Critter sitter

I am at work for a bit today. the snow is supposed to hit about 11 or noon and then I'll leave and go do barn chores... then go home and stay in and warm. they say we are going to get a foot... we'll see


----------



## Critter sitter

corgi said:


> Well, there was one small pile of poop this morning. But he has still not had a drop to drink. His bucket was full.
> He is showing signs of dehydration and I am worried about his organs starting to shut down. He is 27 years old. He is not a youngster anymore.
> The owner is out there right now, trying everything she can to make him drink something. She is trying apple juice, gatoraid, kool aid. He is in the round pen so his drinking and pooping can be monitored.
> Vet is coming out this afternoon. So hopeful that he is drinking by then and that difficult decisions do not have to be made.
> I was up all night crying. Hubby is still being stoic but I know if Scuffy has to be put down, his heart will be broken and I don't know what I can do to make it better.
> I am at work and crying at my desk. I look frightful and have a meeting in an hour. Just great.


Corgi i am praying very hard that scruffy pulls through this..


----------



## summerinstlouis

*Goin on 60 and lovin it*

Going on *60* now... even *I *can't believe that number!! I've been riding since I was 8.. first riding lessons were in Hawaii (Dad was career Navy) of all places!! From that moment on I carried a crop and wore cowboy boots. My sisters had Barbies, I had a bunch of those great plastic horses with manes and tails you could brush. Read Walter Farleys Black Stallion Series, rode anything and everything I could all over the world until we landed in Virginia Beach Virginia where the Admirals wife, who was being transfered, gave us her wonderful and very well trained TB. Hanging out at the stables had paid off big time! Moved to the midwest with my new husband in the late 70's and discovered a whole new world of horses. From sport QH to GAITED!! I've been trail riding Fox Trotters and TWH's ever since. Saddle fitting has always been an interest of mine from day one when I was saddling those wonderful plastic steeds.... although I must admit to riding more bareback than with saddle in the early early days... and discovered in the 80's that no one seemed to know how to fit the western and endurance type saddles. I kept hearing... just throw another blanket on .. that'll make it fit. So I made it my business to find the saddles that would work..the how and why... and there the real story begins. Come check out my web site at www.saddleupshop.com. I specialize in fitting both horse and rider and know from experience what the over 40 crowd needs!


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, I hope he does ok. Poor baby.


----------



## bluehorse68

Corgi, I hope Scuffy is doing better. Let us know what the vet says...maybe just tubing him will fix the problem.


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi I am sorry you are going through this with this horse 
hopefully he will feel better soon


----------



## Country Woman

summerinstlouis said:


> Going on *60* now... even *I *can't believe that number!! I've been riding since I was 8.. first riding lessons were in Hawaii (Dad was career Navy) of all places!! From that moment on I carried a crop and wore cowboy boots. My sisters had Barbies, I had a bunch of those great plastic horses with manes and tails you could brush. Read Walter Farleys Black Stallion Series, rode anything and everything I could all over the world until we landed in Virginia Beach Virginia where the Admirals wife, who was being transfered, gave us her wonderful and very well trained TB. Hanging out at the stables had paid off big time! Moved to the midwest with my new husband in the late 70's and discovered a whole new world of horses. From sport QH to GAITED!! I've been trail riding Fox Trotters and TWH's ever since. Saddle fitting has always been an interest of mine from day one when I was saddling those wonderful plastic steeds.... although I must admit to riding more bareback than with saddle in the early early days... and discovered in the 80's that no one seemed to know how to fit the western and endurance type saddles. I kept hearing... just throw another blanket on .. that'll make it fit. So I made it my business to find the saddles that would work..the how and why... and there the real story begins. Come check out my web site at www.saddleupshop.com. I specialize in fitting both horse and rider and know from experience what the over 40 crowd needs!


Welcome 
so nice to meet you hope you enjoy yourself here 
there are lots of nice people here


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Lisa so nice to meet you 
welcome to the forum 
looking forward to seeing you here


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> Well, there was one small pile of poop this morning. But he has still not had a drop to drink. His bucket was full.
> He is showing signs of dehydration and I am worried about his organs starting to shut down. He is 27 years old. He is not a youngster anymore.
> The owner is out there right now, trying everything she can to make him drink something. She is trying apple juice, gatoraid, kool aid. He is in the round pen so his drinking and pooping can be monitored.
> Vet is coming out this afternoon. So hopeful that he is drinking by then and that difficult decisions do not have to be made.
> I was up all night crying. Hubby is still being stoic but I know if Scuffy has to be put down, his heart will be broken and I don't know what I can do to make it better.
> I am at work and crying at my desk. I look frightful and have a meeting in an hour. Just great.


Corgi I am sorry to hear this am praying for Scruffy and for you and your hubby


----------



## Hunter65

Oh Corgi hugs to you and your hubby. Sending healing vibes your way.

So glad I rarely have to worry about Hunter getting enough water as he prefers to make hay soup.

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## corgi

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone. I am still at work. The last update I received was they were able to get some electrolytes into him but he was still refusing to drink and had not pooped again.
The vet is supposed to be out this evening but I can't get anyone to return my calls or texts.
I can leave work in an hour and will stop to see him on the way home. Jeff is also still at work and has to work late tonight and I don't know what time he can get there.
I am a little concerned that Jeff doesn't seem to grasp the seriousness of this. In a way, I really wish I could be more like him. His mantra in life is "worrying gets you nowhere" and it is very true.
But when things go really bad, he is usually totally unprepared because he didn't see it coming.
I always see the bad things coming and have imagined how they will come a million different ways.
I don't know which is better. To be prepared or to be in denial.

I will know more about Scuffy when I get there in about an hour. I so hope that he is drinking and pooping and reveling in all the attention!


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi I hope all goes well with you 

Hi Hunter nice to see you again


----------



## Hunter65

So any news corgi?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> So any news corgi?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just thinking the same?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

summerinstlouis said:


> Going on *60* now... even *I *can't believe that number!! I've been riding since I was 8.. first riding lessons were in Hawaii (Dad was career Navy) of all places!! From that moment on I carried a crop and wore cowboy boots. My sisters had Barbies, I had a bunch of those great plastic horses with manes and tails you could brush. Read Walter Farleys Black Stallion Series, rode anything and everything I could all over the world until we landed in Virginia Beach Virginia where the Admirals wife, who was being transfered, gave us her wonderful and very well trained TB. Hanging out at the stables had paid off big time! Moved to the midwest with my new husband in the late 70's and discovered a whole new world of horses. From sport QH to GAITED!! I've been trail riding Fox Trotters and TWH's ever since. Saddle fitting has always been an interest of mine from day one when I was saddling those wonderful plastic steeds.... although I must admit to riding more bareback than with saddle in the early early days... and discovered in the 80's that no one seemed to know how to fit the western and endurance type saddles. I kept hearing... just throw another blanket on .. that'll make it fit. So I made it my business to find the saddles that would work..the how and why... and there the real story begins. Come check out my web site at www.saddleupshop.com. I specialize in fitting both horse and rider and know from experience what the over 40 crowd needs!


I brought my saddle and Roslyns saddle from horse saddle shop and have to admit Charlie has always looked after me. I have a Tucker endurance saddle in western configeration. What brand do you ride in.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone


----------



## Stan

Woke up early this morning (thats always a plus when your over 40) I am not going on the trek (tears from me, bucks of joy displayed by Stella)

I am going to the agricultural show that is a yearly event on our town. Seems that Roslyn sneeked in yesterday while I was at work. I walked in the door after work and was greeted with. I saw the new horse trailer I want.!!!!

Now being a man that has been around for a number of years and most of those years married, know, through experience, what, I want means $$$$$.

I said how much are you going to put towards the trailer, no answer, that means she is serious and its going to cost me. 
I'll buy a lotto ticket for tonights draw. It might get lucky. If I win lotto I might get lucky. I know off to the corner for that one.

Kate: we had a person look at kate at the beginning of the week he knows his horses. He checked her out then with out warning jumped on her bare back the look of surprise on kates face was priceless and in the bridle rode her around. Then he saddled her and had a reasonable ride. he came back for another look yesterday and is coming back again next friday for a ride over the farm. He has asked we hold her untill he has had a reasonable ride. On the first day he said to me not to sell Kate, but thats not my decision. he knows about the pig root she puts in now and again. Like me he knows she has to be ridden through it to show her its not the done thing. Funny thing Kate is a very verbal horse and always talking. She was quiet when he was here.:-|

This guy knows kates breding and the person who broke her in. He is coming back for the third time. Most likely kate will be gone at the end of the week. I will miss that horse and shed a tear or two when she goes. Well of to the show now and look at the trailer Roslyn has set her sights on.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan,
Sounds like this guy wants Kate. I know it's hard to part with her...but it sounds like she would be in a decent place. Suggestion.....if he buys her, cut a deal with him that if he ever decides he doesn't want to or cannot keep her, you get first option to buy her back. How does that sound?

I had to miss our local at show the past two years in a row due to having to work. Dang it. The at show is held right across from my place of employment, and all I could do was look longingly across the parking lot.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Corgi? You doing OK? How's Scruffy?

Summer, I love to see saddles! Pics are a must. 
My favorite is my Hereford Monte Foreman balanced ride roper. It's a 70's model. Comfort!!!!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Dayum autocorrect. AG show, not at show.


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi I am worried I hope no news is good news.... 


Well Grace is going tomorrow  and  I am happy shes getting a new home. but she was my daughters first horse.. we will miss that crazy mare...

the girl is coming about 4 pm I really hope Grace will load for us :/ 
Please Pray she does I am a bundle of nerves as my BM will not be there


----------



## Cacowgirl

We need updates on what's happening! 

Welcome to our new posters.

We've had snow, wind, rain, hail, but now it's just cold & sunny. We'll be in the 60's next week-Yayy!


----------



## Critter sitter

We got about 8 inches of snow last night more to come on Sunday night. I am so ready for spring


----------



## Hunter65

Still no updates?????


----------



## Critter sitter

I feel like I am stalking this thread..... I really hope no news is good news


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Corgi i am praying very hard that scruffy pulls through this..



I think his name is Scuffy


----------



## With Grace

Hi all from tropical sunny Maui!

Just popping in to say hi and catch up.

Stan- I'm sorry that Kate is going, sounds like she who must is preparing for a new horse though with the trailer shopping?

Corgi- worrying for you and scuffy...any update?

Going horseback riding tomorrow to see sugar cane and pineapple platations. My 11 yr old is so excited to go with me so that his riding lessons last summer can be put to use. Missing my girl so much need a horse fix ASAP! Bird and whale watching has been Incredible though...you can hear the humpbacks singing when you are out snorkeling!


----------



## Hunter65

Isn't that fantastic Grace. I loved swimming with the fishies in Maui. Jealous of your ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Wow...thank you so much for your concern everyone. It really means a lot and is a ray of sunshine coming through this really crappy week! I am sorry I haven't given an update. In addition to this, I had minor foot surgery today. When it rains, it pours.

Vet came out and tubed him today. He said there was no impaction. He doesn't know why he isn't pooping or drinking. He won't eat his grain but he will graze if we put him on a lead and walk him. Vet is perplexed. He is hoping that the tubing will jumpstart his digestive system. So now it is watch and wait. He doesn't act like he is in pain. He is acting normal. He was started on a different feed about 3 months ago and we are wondering if that has something to do with it. It has flax seed in it, I think. (Some sort of seed anyway)

And yes, Hunter is correct. His name is Scuffy. He came with that name and we don't know the story behind it but it fits him. I always said if he was human, he would be Jeff Spicoli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High. He is such a fun horse.

So, the immediate danger is gone but now we need to pray his digestive tract gets back on track! 

Thanks again for the concern. You all are the best!


----------



## Celeste

I'm so glad he is doing a little better. When you didn't post, I was afraid that there was really bad news. I hope your foot feels better.


----------



## pinkpony555

*how do i...*

how do i become part of this group ?? (still figuring this site out- anyone help??)


----------



## Critter sitter

pinkpony555 said:


> how do i become part of this group ?? (still figuring this site out- anyone help??)


Just post here hehehe and welcome pink pony!!!!




Corgi sorry to misspell Scuffy. Glad he is on the mend. And I hope your foot surgery went well too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Pray the girl finds another trailer. The one she was to use is out of commission boo! I think I'll make a drink and relax this evening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Pink Pony, just grab a mug of coffee, pull up a chair, tell us about yourself, and join right in.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I feel like I am stalking this thread..... I really hope no news is good news


You are not stalking the thread any input its what makes it a success. As we are over 40 we are allowed to ramble and be concerned for others.

I measured the trailer Roslyn has her sights set on, its a little biger than the one we have but very well built. Welsh design and built No chinese parts. So it goes to show, if a manufacture can get there act together they can produce a quality product at a price we can afford and keep their own people working, rather than getting it made in china to keep the price down. I don't think its keeping the price down, but how much profit they can make.


----------



## Stan

pinkpony555 said:


> how do i become part of this group ?? (still figuring this site out- anyone help??)


Pinkpony555.I'm sorry, but we have a very strict entry code to this thread.
you have to be prepared to post a comment.
You have to have a sence of humour.:lol:
You have to be interested in horses but be able to not always talk about the horse.
And the final is be over 40.

If you dont qualify I would not lose any sleep over it.

Are you over 40, go on disclose your age to the world:shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

I was just talking about stalking because i would keep coming here to see if corgi posted a update. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

I rather like the concern for each other.
We are a varied group from all over the world----how cool it is to be brought together in friendship here.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I was just talking about stalking because i would keep coming here to see if corgi posted a update. .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****, and I thought it was me you were following.:shock: I'll walk slower if that will help:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> I rather like the concern for each other.
> We are a varied group from all over the world----how cool it is to be brought together in friendship here.


Yes it's pretty cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> ****, and I thought it was me you were following.:shock: I'll walk slower if that will help:lol:


Lol Stan you are too funny. I will try to keep up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

While those i the northern part of the world are feeling the cold and looking forward to spring we in the southern part are experiencing hot, dry, sunny weather. It is so hot and dry the grass has gone. I have never seen my land this dry. No more feed for the horses I am feeding hay and hard tack morning and night. Great weather for riding but at my place its to hot. If a breeze would develop and move the air around it would be plesent. But no wind at all.

So we look forward to rain, if it ever gets here, we have had one day since christmas day. Two horse that need to be ridden and now my excuse is its to Hot.

I surpose I could put a couple of head lights on her chest and tail lights on her rump and ride in the evening when its cooled down a little. After that bit of rubbish I deserve a cold beer.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Pinkpony555.I'm sorry, but we have a very strict entry code to this thread.
> you have to be prepared to post a comment.
> You have to have a sence of humour.:lol:
> You have to be interested in horses but be able to not always talk about the horse.
> And the final is be over 40.
> 
> If you dont qualify I would not lose any sleep over it.
> 
> Are you over 40, go on disclose your age to the world:shock:


There are a few that post on this thread that are under forty. There are a few of us who hope that the others think that we are under forty. Few of us, after the age of forty, really have a lot of stalkers. Having our own stalkers makes us think people think we are sexy. They may, however, just be senile.


----------



## bluehorse68

Glad to hear that Scuffy is doing better. I think I was stalking this thread too because my boy had a bout of colic two weeks ago. The guy who I board my horse with is supposed to get a water trough heater...hasn't gotten it yet though.


----------



## montcowboy

celeste. really.i know its shocking.but yes.i am over fourty. lol. hey everyone. yes this is the best thread hands down. not cause most are over fourty.or know more about horses. or are wittier. smarter.funnier. i kinda think its cause we honestly have a connection. emotionally. very heart felt. its called horses. and any time you start sharing about your horses. your heart opens up by thinking of them. you start feeling those deep inner feelings that only horses bring out of people. and do to the fact we are here.sharing. talking. feeling together. how could you not feel deeply for every one on this thread. i havent been on very much lately. broken down computer. finally warm enough to actually be out doing things. like fencing. seems my herd loves watching me fence. cause they sure tear them down fast. but when i do get online. for any reason.i make a pass through horse forum for over fourty. so hi to everyone. i do actually miss keeping track of you all. so many of you always make me smile. so ride safe everyone. keep smiling. happy trails. :hug:


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone your fearless leader is here 
just popping in 
not sure if I am able to ride anymore 
you see my knee really hurts when I over do it by walking too 
much


----------



## eliduc

Pink Pony- This is one of the few places where people sometimes lie about their age to make themselves older. The other place was in a bar when I was 18.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Country Woman, I hope your knee feels better. Don't give up on riding. How about driving--horse and buggy?


----------



## Prairie Rose

Great to see you, Montana! 
I recently had the opportunity to take a transfer/promotion to Helena.
The decision was difficult. 

I mean, I love here....my Dakota Badlands are part of who I am. 
Yet though I have never been to Helena, photos of the area are just beautiful, and it was a move I was considering strongly.

I have turned down offers for other areas east of me in the past few years, as my heart leans more to the rugged west.

My youngest will be a senior in high school next year, which made my decision to turn down the Helena offer. I would like my son to be able to finish high school here.

Yet....Helena was incredibly tempting....


----------



## Celeste

I visited Helena once. It was beautiful. I would love to live in Montana or Wyoming in the summertime. I am not sure that I could deal with the winters. I am too old to shovel snow.


----------



## Critter sitter

HEY Montana glad your back!!

Never been to Helena But Love Big Sky Country


----------



## montcowboy

helena is up tight to the rocky mountain range.lewis and clark came right through it on there trip across the west. and in fact. there foot prints are through my front yard as they headed into what is now called idaho. couple hundred miles from helena. but its beautiful there. got the best of montana close at hand in helena. the badlands of montana to the east.the mountains of the rockies to the west. and helena is the state capital. does get a bit windy for me. but i grew up in the deep dark canyons of the rockies. hope every one is doing good. ride safe


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lewis and Clark came through here too. . I often ride my horses at Fort Lincoln. 
I still have a nagging feeling that I should have taken the job in Helena though.  
But....I am Mom first.


----------



## montcowboy

lewis and clark were just running all over the place. no roots i say..lol. prairie rose your a mom first second and third..and i always figure if its ment to be you will get another chance at it. hope your horses are doing good. hope every ones are. just getting set up to start some arena work with a few of my younger ones. tiss the year of getting them roping. and arena work. always fun. ill be shoeing horses again daily. ive gotten slower..lol ride safe everyone. another year is here


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
love hearing from you all 

just catching up


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hauled my horses to the farrier a few weeks ago. He built a nice heated shop-barn combination last summer. Awesome!

Got taxes done today. Gub'ment wants more of my money. Go figure.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Hauled my horses to the farrier a few weeks ago. He built a nice heated shop-barn combination last summer. Awesome!
> 
> Got taxes done today. Gub'ment wants more of my money. Go figure.


Got to pay for the inflation adjusted increase the politician get for trimming the cost of government expenditure which we are paying for while employing the politician who requires the inflation adjusted pay increase each year so they can continue to live the affluent lifestyle we pay them for as our elected representive. 

How come, those we elect into power, dont give us, their employer, an inflation adjusted pay increase each year so we to can have a steak now and again, not to mention a leg of KFC.

Think Ill have a beer and start dinner before she who must be obeyed gets home from work.


----------



## Critter sitter

No pick up of the mare today. Buyer had trailer issues. Uuug. I did get a new headstall and breast collar though. 


Lewis and Clark even came through here. 


Here's the new headstall 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter I love the headstall 
very nice


----------



## Stan

Short question
Who uses a wireless camera in there horse trailer.
I am considering installing a camera but some research first.
Any info and recommendations welcome


----------



## corgi

Scuffy continues to improve. There have been 4 piles of poop since yesterday morning. Not enough, but better than nothing! And he has started drinking a little. Jeff fed him some watermelon chunks today and Scuffy couldn't get enough!

I was able to hop on Isabella bareback with her rope halter today. It was still too muddy to do any real riding but I don't want her to forget that her job is to carry me around!

Grace, so jealous that you are in Maui!
Critter, beautiful headstall!!
Montana, good to see you back around.

I bought a new car yesterday. It is a 2013 Ford Escape 4 x 4 and has so much technology that is going to take me months to figure out how to work the heat and 
A/C. It is all done my voice command. I fear my new car is smarter than I am.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Corgi 
congratulations with your new car 
have fun with all the bells and whistles


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, have fun with the new car! 

CW, I so hope your knee gets better. I don't like hearing you fear that you won't ever be able to ride after all. 

Stan, I believe that *With Grace* mounted a wireless camera in her trailer for Ms. Kestrel during her trailer training period. 

Off to my great-nephew's 2nd birthday party....he's a cutie. Loves his Corgi dog, Daisy and his John Deere toys...Makes me wish I had grandkids already, but with the 2 offspring on the East Coast it would break my heart not to be able to see them....


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi have fun with that new car

I've never seen a trailer camera but sounds pretty simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Ladytrails said:


> Corgi, have fun with the new car!
> 
> CW, I so hope your knee gets better. I don't like hearing you fear that you won't ever be able to ride after all.
> 
> Stan, I believe that *With Grace* mounted a wireless camera in her trailer for Ms. Kestrel during her trailer training period.
> 
> Off to my great-nephew's 2nd birthday party....he's a cutie. Loves his Corgi dog, Daisy and his John Deere toys...Makes me wish I had grandkids already, but with the 2 offspring on the East Coast it would break my heart not to be able to see them....


the doctor told me I should not ride but I am not a quitter 
I am going to try this summer


----------



## Celeste

If I listened to doctors, I would have quit riding years ago. I figure if I didn't ride, I wouldn't need the doctor to help with all these aching joints, so they should be glad that I ride.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, I don't know if driving is offered anywhere in your area, but I do that and love it. I broke my lower back some years ago and thought I'd never be able to sit in the saddle. I trained my mare to pull a cart and we rode many, many miles until she was retired. I think I enjoy it more than riding in many ways, not the least is that a non-riding friend can ride with me.  If your area offered that, it would be a fun way to get your horse fix without stressing your joints.


----------



## montcowboy

stan. i mounted a camera on the back of my trailer. im not great at mounting things.but i found duck tape worked really well for the most part. the first time i backed up with it i ran it right into my fence and pushed about twenty feet of fence down. but when i got the film developed it sure showed the back of the trailer running right into the the fence.. so it worked well. new driving machines are always fun corgi. and with the high tech they got now its almost scary learning everything they can do. one summer i was complaining about sweating so bad in my truck . seemed the ac would work. but always felt like my butt was on fire. strangest thing. till i gave a ride to a person who said it would be much nicer if i shut the seat heater down to low if not off during the summer.. ride safe every one..


----------



## eliduc

Surprise!
When I was thirty years old I was still being asked for my I.D in a bar. Not long ago we dined at a restaurant and when I was paying the bill I asked the waitress, “What about the senior discount?” She said, “I already gave it to you.” I’ve been trying to forget my birthday for two decades. The problem is nobody else forgets. I once got into an argument with my other wife in my other life over my age. I contended that I was 49 and she said I was 50. It went on for a while until she finally said, “If you don’t believe me look at your driver’s license.” Crap! I hated it when she was right. Now I even get anonymous cyber birthday greetings over the Internet along with advertisements from the Neptune Society and the Scooter Store. 

So anyway, yesterday was my birthday. My wife gave me a beautiful pair of exercise pants, navy blue with a sky blue stripe down the leg and a matching jacket. I have taken to wearing exercise pants because they have a wide elastic band and the pants don’t fall down my non existent ***. How is it that a guy can lose his *** and develop man boobs at the same time and as the hair on your head thins it sprouts out of your nose like a nostril goatee? Anyway the pants were size large. (What was she thinking?) When I put them on they were so baggy I looked like Chucko the Clown. 

Later, I was here in the office. My daughter called and she was playing Hard Day’s Night on the piano over the telephone from the Beatles collection I gave her for Christmas. I heard voices out in the living room but I was enjoying sharing with my daughter and ignored them for awhile. I even forgot it was my birthday until we ended the conversation and Sarah wished me happy birthday. When I emerged from my cave the front room was full of people all wishing me happy birthday. SURPRISE! I wondered why my bride had been vacuuming the house and scrubbing the toilet. I hadn’t paid much attention. I was in the office all day writing a complaint about the Social Security Administration to my senator. Joyce set a beautiful dinner on the table and I have to admit that I enjoyed the friendship and conversation. I didn’t even have to participate in the board games that Joyce loves so much. There were too many people. I wouldn’t mind if she would let me win once. 

I woke up at dawn and put a couple of pieces of wood in the stove. I read a few chapters in the book I’m reading while waiting for the fire to take off. I got drowsy and went back to bed just as Joyce was getting up. I was in one of those shallow slumber stages where I can remember a dream after I wake up. I often have what I call dead end dreams where I’m in a predicament I can't get out of. It’s happened so many times that my subconscious mind now says; _Screw it I don’t have to do this. I’m going to wake up.”_ 

Either that or my dream is a comedy. So I went back to sleep and I am dreaming that Joyce is giving me a watch for my birthday. I have never worn a watch in my life. It’s not safe to wear a watch or ring when a person is shoeing horses. (So, you wonder why the farrier is late?) In the dream she is giving me an elegant gold watch with a beautiful band. It might even have been a Rolex Daytona Sapphire that sells for $101,000. I put it on thinking that Rolex or not it feels terrible on my wrist. And then when I look at the time both the minute and the hour hand have little pink hearts on the ends….and I start laughing and wake up.

I guess it isn’t so bad having friends and family that care about me wishing me a happy birthday even if the pants are baggy and the watch is gay. 



The worst part is that I somehow posted this in error on a teenybopper forum. Crazy Teen asked, "Do you think you might have posted this on the wrong forum. Ha ha." 



Could it be the beginning of dementia?


----------



## Country Woman

Ladytrails said:


> CW, I don't know if driving is offered anywhere in your area, but I do that and love it. I broke my lower back some years ago and thought I'd never be able to sit in the saddle. I trained my mare to pull a cart and we rode many, many miles until she was retired. I think I enjoy it more than riding in many ways, not the least is that a non-riding friend can ride with me.  If your area offered that, it would be a fun way to get your horse fix without stressing your joints.


Hey that is an idea never thought of that 
will look into that
this cowgirl is tough old bird 
Cowgirls don't cry


----------



## Country Woman

eliduc said:


> Surprise!
> When I was thirty years old I was still being asked for my I.D in a bar. Not long ago we dined at a restaurant and when I was paying the bill I asked the waitress, “What about the senior discount?” She said, “I already gave it to you.” I’ve been trying to forget my birthday for two decades. The problem is nobody else forgets. I once got into an argument with my other wife in my other life over my age. I contended that I was 49 and she said I was 50. It went on for a while until she finally said, “If you don’t believe me look at your driver’s license.” Crap! I hated it when she was right. Now I even get anonymous cyber birthday greetings over the Internet along with advertisements from the Neptune Society and the Scooter Store.
> 
> So anyway, yesterday was my birthday. My wife gave me a beautiful pair of exercise pants, navy blue with a sky blue stripe down the leg and a matching jacket. I have taken to wearing exercise pants because they have a wide elastic band and the pants don’t fall down my non existent ***. How is it that a guy can lose his *** and develop man boobs at the same time and as the hair on your head thins it sprouts out of your nose like a nostril goatee? Anyway the pants were size large. (What was she thinking?) When I put them on they were so baggy I looked like Chucko the Clown.
> 
> Later, I was here in the office. My daughter called and she was playing Hard Day’s Night on the piano over the telephone from the Beatles collection I gave her for Christmas. I heard voices out in the living room but I was enjoying sharing with my daughter and ignored them for awhile. I even forgot it was my birthday until we ended the conversation and Sarah wished me happy birthday. When I emerged from my cave the front room was full of people all wishing me happy birthday. SURPRISE! I wondered why my bride had been vacuuming the house and scrubbing the toilet. I hadn’t paid much attention. I was in the office all day writing a complaint about the Social Security Administration to my senator. Joyce set a beautiful dinner on the table and I have to admit that I enjoyed the friendship and conversation. I didn’t even have to participate in the board games that Joyce loves so much. There were too many people. I wouldn’t mind if she would let me win once.
> 
> I woke up at dawn and put a couple of pieces of wood in the stove. I read a few chapters in the book I’m reading while waiting for the fire to take off. I got drowsy and went back to bed just as Joyce was getting up. I was in one of those shallow slumber stages where I can remember a dream after I wake up. I often have what I call dead end dreams where I’m in a predicament I can't get out of. It’s happened so many times that my subconscious mind now says; _Screw it I don’t have to do this. I’m going to wake up.”_
> 
> Either that or my dream is a comedy. So I went back to sleep and I am dreaming that Joyce is giving me a watch for my birthday. I have never worn a watch in my life. It’s not safe to wear a watch or ring when a person is shoeing horses. (So, you wonder why the farrier is late?) In the dream she is giving me an elegant gold watch with a beautiful band. It might even have been a Rolex Daytona Sapphire that sells for $101,000. I put it on thinking that Rolex or not it feels terrible on my wrist. And then when I look at the time both the minute and the hour hand have little pink hearts on the ends….and I start laughing and wake up.
> 
> I guess it isn’t so bad having friends and family that care about me wishing me a happy birthday even if the pants are baggy and the watch is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is that I somehow posted this in error on a teenybopper forum. Crazy Teen asked, "Do you think you might have posted this on the wrong forum. Ha ha."
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the beginning of dementia?


Belated happy birthday


----------



## Critter sitter

Happy belated birthday Eliduc. I joke with my family when I hit 40 I just turned around and I'm going to count backwards. So next birthday I won't be able to post here I'll be to young 😗
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

good morning Love hearing more about your stories 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oh hell, I am a perpetual 27.  

Happy belated Birthday, Eliduc!


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> stan. i mounted a camera on the back of my trailer. im not great at mounting things.but i found duck tape worked really well for the most part. the first time i backed up with it i ran it right into my fence and pushed about twenty feet of fence down. but when i got the film developed it sure showed the back of the trailer running right into the the fence.. so it worked well. new driving machines are always fun corgi. and with the high tech they got now its almost scary learning everything they can do. one summer i was complaining about sweating so bad in my truck . seemed the ac would work. but always felt like my butt was on fire. strangest thing. till i gave a ride to a person who said it would be much nicer if i shut the seat heater down to low if not off during the summer.. ride safe every one..


I surpose in a round about way I asked for that. I was referring to a camera in the float to keep an eye on the horses but you knew that. Nice turnaround however it intrigued me on finding another use for duck tape and reminded me of an unusual use for it as well.

I was helping my neighbour split fire wood from a pile of logs along the tree line to the forest that divided our properties a couple of weeks ago and this young man walked by. It took our attention as he was on our property and carring a roll of something. 

Fred my mate called out, what have you got there, the kid replied duck tape, what for asked fred. I'm going to catch some ducks was the reply. We both snickered and returned to splitting wood. A couple of hours later the kid returned with a brace of ducks hanging over his shoulder.

Next day the same young man came strolling along with a roll of chicken wire. Fred went through his routine asking questions. Well would you believe it, a couple of hours later the kid came back with three chickens in his hand.

Howdy he said as he walked by. Freds bottom jaw hit the ground in disbelief.

Next day we were almost finished splitting enough wood for the winter for both our families when the same young man came strolling along with a branch of a tree in his hand. 
Fred yelled out what you got there, the kid answered pussy willow. Wait up I yelled. I'm coming with you.






I know off to the corner.:lol:


----------



## Eagle Child

eliduc said:


> Surprise!
> When I was thirty years old I was still being asked for my I.D in a bar. Not long ago we dined at a restaurant and when I was paying the bill I asked the waitress, “What about the senior discount?” She said, “I already gave it to you.” I’ve been trying to forget my birthday for two decades. The problem is nobody else forgets. I once got into an argument with my other wife in my other life over my age. I contended that I was 49 and she said I was 50. It went on for a while until she finally said, “If you don’t believe me look at your driver’s license.” Crap! I hated it when she was right. Now I even get anonymous cyber birthday greetings over the Internet along with advertisements from the Neptune Society and the Scooter Store.
> 
> So anyway, yesterday was my birthday. My wife gave me a beautiful pair of exercise pants, navy blue with a sky blue stripe down the leg and a matching jacket. I have taken to wearing exercise pants because they have a wide elastic band and the pants don’t fall down my non existent ***. How is it that a guy can lose his *** and develop man boobs at the same time and as the hair on your head thins it sprouts out of your nose like a nostril goatee? Anyway the pants were size large. (What was she thinking?) When I put them on they were so baggy I looked like Chucko the Clown.
> 
> Later, I was here in the office. My daughter called and she was playing Hard Day’s Night on the piano over the telephone from the Beatles collection I gave her for Christmas. I heard voices out in the living room but I was enjoying sharing with my daughter and ignored them for awhile. I even forgot it was my birthday until we ended the conversation and Sarah wished me happy birthday. When I emerged from my cave the front room was full of people all wishing me happy birthday. SURPRISE! I wondered why my bride had been vacuuming the house and scrubbing the toilet. I hadn’t paid much attention. I was in the office all day writing a complaint about the Social Security Administration to my senator. Joyce set a beautiful dinner on the table and I have to admit that I enjoyed the friendship and conversation. I didn’t even have to participate in the board games that Joyce loves so much. There were too many people. I wouldn’t mind if she would let me win once.
> 
> I woke up at dawn and put a couple of pieces of wood in the stove. I read a few chapters in the book I’m reading while waiting for the fire to take off. I got drowsy and went back to bed just as Joyce was getting up. I was in one of those shallow slumber stages where I can remember a dream after I wake up. I often have what I call dead end dreams where I’m in a predicament I can't get out of. It’s happened so many times that my subconscious mind now says; _Screw it I don’t have to do this. I’m going to wake up.”_
> 
> Either that or my dream is a comedy. So I went back to sleep and I am dreaming that Joyce is giving me a watch for my birthday. I have never worn a watch in my life. It’s not safe to wear a watch or ring when a person is shoeing horses. (So, you wonder why the farrier is late?) In the dream she is giving me an elegant gold watch with a beautiful band. It might even have been a Rolex Daytona Sapphire that sells for $101,000. I put it on thinking that Rolex or not it feels terrible on my wrist. And then when I look at the time both the minute and the hour hand have little pink hearts on the ends….and I start laughing and wake up.
> 
> I guess it isn’t so bad having friends and family that care about me wishing me a happy birthday even if the pants are baggy and the watch is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is that I somehow posted this in error on a teenybopper forum. Crazy Teen asked, "Do you think you might have posted this on the wrong forum. Ha ha."
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the beginning of dementia?


 
Belated happy birthday, and thank you for helping me LAUGH OUT LOUD at the end of a very long, hard day! :lol: 

Hi, everyone. Busy, crazy winter I've had. Still love reading and catching up on all us oldsters. I'm 60 and still riding! It's a good life!


----------



## Critter sitter

**** Stan I may have to barrow that to read to hubby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Stan is being bad again. At our age, bad is good.

Happy birthday Eliduc! I think I was a little slow with that..........


----------



## Country Woman

yes bad is good at our age 
nice to see you all again


----------



## eliduc

Bad was good when I was a young age. Then I became a Christian and it spoiled all that. Thanks for all the birthday greetings everyone.


----------



## Stan

As age has crept up on me I have forgoten a lot of the stories I used to tell. Some funny, some smutty, and some worth reading, and the odd tear jerker.

I also stopped playing my guitar but the other day after a memory lapse you wont believe what I forgot. Have you ever been working around the house, go out into the garage for a tool and stand there wondering why and what you went to the garage for. I have found that it is not really a bad thing because. In order to remember you have to go back to the start (the house) refresh the memory and walk out to the garage again to get the tool you want. They call that exercise all that walking back and forth.

There is a name for what I have described but the memory lapse effects other aspects of ones life. First it affects the right side of the brain the part that does the reasoning and deals with the serious stuff. Have you noticed when watching TV you don't remember the show, there is a name for it. Alzhiemers, dont knock it, it has its high points. I never have to sit through a re-run on TV. Also, I never wake up with the same women in the morning. I have to ask her her name.:lol:

Back to the guitar, playing music or art, special talents, that is the left side of the brain. Not sure if that is effected by whether one is left or right handed, never mind. I picked up the guitar, tuned it up then sat there wondering what to do next, then slowly it started to come back, first one song then another, improving all the time and then it happend. A joke popped into my mind. So now I have the right side which gives me a surprise every morning. Can't wait to get to bed. 
The left side music and jokes. So look out.

Stella had new shoes put on today, kate had a pedicure. Roslyn said she felt stupid filling out two checks, so she used one of mine to pay the total bill.:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

I am achy so age got me too


----------



## Gwenllian

I am 47 and from the time I could talk I wanted to ride horses, I came from a non horsey family and it took a few years of nagging my parents before they took me for lessons at the age of 6. They could never afford to buy a horse for me and I promised myself that I would get my own when I started work and at 18 I did have a Welsh Sect D X Arab/TB that I adored. She was 3. When she was 15 we bred from her to a full TB stallion and had a lovely filly foal that I still have now rising 20 and retired. Now also have an 11 year old Welsh Sect D and 3 American miniatures. Can't imagine a life without horses and will certainly always have miniatures.


----------



## bluehorse68

Good morning everyone! Just a little rant...I'm so tired of it either raining of being frigging COLD! I have today and tomorrow off work and it has been raining for almost 4 days. Now it's not raining, but it went from the 70's to the mid 30's overnight. Grrrr! Want to go ride my boy, but the cold hurts my bones. AND he's covered in mud. I am enjoying being a part of this forum. I've been reading much more than I have been posting, and I really like the way you guys have a connection and care about each other.


----------



## montcowboy

hi everyone. just popped in for a few minutes catching up on everyone. i have a good memory. its just very short. we finally got up into the fourties yesterday here. talk about a heat wave. but even as warm as that is its still to darn cold for me to run out and feed the horses barefooted. and legged. thought i was going die after i ran in the house and set on my fire place. i didnt know that some under garments melt when setting on hot objects. hmmm so you see. you can teach a old dog new tricks. ride safe


----------



## corgi

Add me to the list of people sick and tired of the cold and wet weather.

Scuffy continues to improve and has been put back out in the pasture with his buddies. Unfortunately, one of his buddies developed severe colic Monday night and had to be put down. He was a TB that has two previous colic surgeries and even had about 15 feet of his intestines removed a couple of years ago. When he had this latest attack, the owner knew he had been through enough and the hard decision was made.

This is the 5th horse I know that has been put down due to colic this winter. (not all in the same boarding place but all within a 30 miles radius) I was afraid Scuffy was going to be 6. It was explained to me that the wide variations in temperature can affect horses this way. One day it is 65 degrees and sunny and the next we have a high of 28. As a new horse owner, this terrifies me.

Spring can not get here too soon.

Heading to the mud pit, I mean farm, after work today. Looks like my nice new car is about to be covered in lovely red clay mud. . Oh well, it can't stay clean forever.


----------



## Stan

Corgi, Montcowboy, and 68. Shovel some of your snow into a container and send it my way. I can spread it over the dust and let it melt. While you are having the wet and cold Australia in parts are having weather bombs causing flooding and where I live in NZ has just been declared a drought by the government. We have no grass its the dryest for 38 years and no sign of rain this week. When I get home from work in the afternoon its to hot to ride.

Hay and hard tack is the order for the horses and pellets for the sheep. Those pellets may become lead by the end of the week.

It will eventually rain and when it does we will have floods as the ground is so hard unless the rain god is kind and gives us light rain for the first week.

However just in case it cools Stella and Bugs have nice shining new shoes, kate a pedicure. All ready to ride.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry to hear about your drought Stan. Parts of the US seem to get drought quite often, and that has really affected the hay situation. Weather is a constant battle that we have to endure & figure out how to work around. I hope when you do get rain, it is a gentle, soaking one.


----------



## montcowboy

corgi. i get sand colic here. not sure what there saying about all the colic but you can check your horses out pretty easy for sand colic. pick up some of your horses fresh piles. stick in a clean plastic baggy..add water and mix it up really well. the sand will go to the botton of you plastic baggy. if you have any sand you can then get a supliment that removes sand before it gets to the colic stage. it coats the sand and then allows it to pass out of the horse. just a preventitive measure i do since i have a bit of sand here at the homestead. good luck. ride safe.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan when it rains it pours 
hope you get some rain soon 

Where I am in BC it has been mild but in other parts of Canada its been 
nasty


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone good to see you again


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I have decided Ros is the alpha mare in your little herd. She just ate out of your bucket, eh? 

Montcowboy, your story gave me a mental image of sticks with marshmallows getting burned on the fire. While you're waiting to be able to sit down again, maybe you could practice with marshmallows to find out how close to the heat you can get without melting!

Welcome to the newbies! The best times are yet to come.....

For all of you that are having crazy droughts - one of my facebook friends just said that the farmer's almanac shows that North Central US is supposed to have a wet spring. I am sending fervant prayers to Him who controls the weather, and will do so for NZ as well, that the drought doesn't continue. The weather seems to be so fickle right now. When I was younger I don't think I worried about it as much, but we have our own land and finding hay is my problem now rather than my barn owner's. 

Glad to hear that Scuffy is on the mend, and condolences on the barn buddy's TB. I've had to euth a pony due to colic before, and my 33 year old has had 3 early colicking episodes in the last year, so I definitely understand.


----------



## Critter sitter

i think need prayer and good vibes we spent 4 hours trying to load grace today with no luck  idk whhat i am gonna do if she don't load tomorrow
i'm trying to stay calm and now make a big deal about it ... UGGGG I think i need a drink.


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter,
Is this a new problem for her? There are a lot of threads on here, I think, about trailer loading. The thing that works for me is rope halter, pressure/release method. Always make them face the back of the trailer, slight pressure on the rope until they stretch forward, move a foot forward, or nose down to sniff. Then release pressure and reward. Rinse and repeat. If that doesn't work, I continue this exact thing on the front end but I have my cattle sorting stick or carrot stick or whatever fiberglass training stick, and then tap the center of the rump rhythmically until they move forward. Then release pressure and reward. It works best to do the tapping lessons first (if they're not used to that) somewhere else, to teach them that it means move forward. I also read an article once where a lady loaded an unloadable horse by first peeling off a chestnut off the front leg of one of the trusted horse buddies, alpha mare or momma mare of the scared/stubborn horse. The lady rubbed the chestnut all over her hands and put it in her pocket. She led that horse right into the trailer; something about the scent of the trusted horse conveys a sense of calm and trust, and removes fear (if fear is the issue). 

Good luck....Stan had some trailer loading issues, too, with Stella....you might be able to find his report on this thread.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> i think need prayer and good vibes we spent 4 hours trying to load grace today with no luck  idk whhat i am gonna do if she don't load tomorrow
> i'm trying to stay calm and now make a big deal about it ... UGGGG I think i need a drink.


 
Stella went through that and I got to the point lead was on the menu.

I used the Parelli method I employed a young filly to put Stella in her place. The issue, was one of respect as she had beaten me she held all the cards. The trainer first made Stella move her front feet and her head away from her. Horse standing on your right side but crowding with its shoulder and head high. She tapped her on the side of her face just below the cheek until Stella moved her head. When that happend she stopped. she repeated it a couple of times stopping whe Stella had turned her head away. This was the start of getting her attention then she did the same and kept tapping until Stella moved her front feet away from her. she did this a few times. This was because Stella was standing over us and had no respect.

The next stage she drove stella from behind using a 4 ft wip with 6 feet soft cord. She made her walk across the front of her by putting preasure on her rump and back again. She had the horse trailer between herself and the horse. If Stella went to close to her she used the handle end of the wip to push her off. WHAT SHE DID THAT IS IMPORTANT IS, SHE NEVER LET STELLA MAKE HER MOVE HER FEET. STELLA HAD TO MOVE OUT OF THE WAY. MOST IMPORTANT LESSON I LEARNT. she closed the distance between herself and the float making Stella walk between them. NO leading only driving from behind.

Once Stella was listening she then took her to the trailer and got her to get on the ramp and stood her there backed her off then on. A little more each time.

All the while she stood in one place. Loading into the right side she stood at the corner of the trailer on the left and drove Stella from the behind using the cord on the long wip. At times she would hold the cord and TAP Stella on the rump driving her up the ramp and eventually into the float. she backed out a couple of times but got the idea in the end SO DID I.

Stella was a matter more of alpha mare and no respect for me We had to change that. 30 minutse is all it took.

We went through it with Bugs, but his was more fear but not an issue now. How to tell the difference Stella would stand very close with the shoulder towerning over me in a dominant position I never really noticed it until it was pointed out and corrected. 

Bugs, he woud display uncertanty and show sighs of sweat on his neck. Took her 8 minutes to get Bugs in the trailer.

It may be worth getting a Parelli trainer to come on out for an hour or two another thing it does is put the horse off guard a new person who is not being stood over but doing the standing over.

It was well worth the two visits she made cost me $60 all up I kick myself for not doing it sooner


----------



## corgi

Critter sitter said:


> i think need prayer and good vibes we spent 4 hours trying to load grace today with no luck  idk whhat i am gonna do if she don't load tomorrow
> i'm trying to stay calm and now make a big deal about it ... UGGGG I think i need a drink.


I liked this because of the idea of a drink....not because Grace won't load. 

Hopefully, she will surprise you today. Good luck!


----------



## Critter sitter

It's nothing new and also the reasons we are selling. I have a renewed hope theat today will go better. I am also possible going to get ace to help me.


Ladytrails said:


> Critter,
> Is this a new problem for her? There are a lot of threads on here, I think, about trailer loading. The thing that works for me is rope halter, pressure/release method. Always make them face the back of the trailer, slight pressure on the rope until they stretch forward, move a foot forward, or nose down to sniff. Then release pressure and reward. Rinse and repeat. If that doesn't work, I continue this exact thing on the front end but I have my cattle sorting stick or carrot stick or whatever fiberglass training stick, and then tap the center of the rump rhythmically until they move forward. Then release pressure and reward. It works best to do the tapping lessons first (if they're not used to that) somewhere else, to teach them that it means move forward. I also read an article once where a lady loaded an unloadable horse by first peeling off a chestnut off the front leg of one of the trusted horse buddies, alpha mare or momma mare of the scared/stubborn horse. The lady rubbed the chestnut all over her hands and put it in her pocket. She led that horse right into the trailer; something about the scent of the trusted horse conveys a sense of calm and trust, and removes fear (if fear is the issue).
> 
> Good luck....Stan had some trailer loading issues, too, with Stella....you might be able to find his report on this thread.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Actually Stan the trainer was doing just that almost to a t I and im. so scared that I will never get her in. She. The. Whole lead idea is right there also.


Stan said:


> Stella went through that and I got to the point lead was on the menu.
> 
> I used the Parelli method I employed a young filly to put Stella in her place. The issue, was one of respect as she had beaten me she held all the cards. The trainer first made Stella move her front feet and her head away from her. Horse standing on your right side but crowding with its shoulder and head high. She tapped her on the side of her face just below the cheek until Stella moved her head. When that happend she stopped. she repeated it a couple of times stopping whe Stella had turned her head away. This was the start of getting her attention then she did the same and kept tapping until Stella moved her front feet away from her. she did this a few times. This was because Stella was standing over us and had no respect.
> 
> The next stage she drove stella from behind using a 4 ft wip with 6 feet soft cord. She made her walk across the front of her by putting preasure on her rump and back again. She had the horse trailer between herself and the horse. If Stella went to close to her she used the handle end of the wip to push her off. WHAT SHE DID THAT IS IMPORTANT IS, SHE NEVER LET STELLA MAKE HER MOVE HER FEET. STELLA HAD TO MOVE OUT OF THE WAY. MOST IMPORTANT LESSON I LEARNT. she closed the distance between herself and the float making Stella walk between them. NO leading only driving from behind.
> 
> Once Stella was listening she then took her to the trailer and got her to get on the ramp and stood her there backed her off then on. A little more each time.
> 
> All the while she stood in one place. Loading into the right side she stood at the corner of the trailer on the left and drove Stella from the behind using the cord on the long wip. At times she would hold the cord and TAP Stella on the rump driving her up the ramp and eventually into the float. she backed out a couple of times but got the idea in the end SO DID I.
> 
> Stella was a matter more of alpha mare and no respect for me We had to change that. 30 minutse is all it took.
> 
> We went through it with Bugs, but his was more fear but not an issue now. How to tell the difference Stella would stand very close with the shoulder towerning over me in a dominant position I never really noticed it until it was pointed out and corrected.
> 
> Bugs, he woud display uncertanty and show sighs of sweat on his neck. Took her 8 minutes to get Bugs in the trailer.
> 
> It may be worth getting a Parelli trainer to come on out for an hour or two another thing it does is put the horse off guard a new person who is not being stood over but doing the standing over.
> 
> It was well worth the two visits she made cost me $60 all up I kick myself for not doing it sooner


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

good morning all my friends 
nice to be here again


----------



## Stan

critter sitter

Is the horse scared by the trailer if so thats the first hurdle.
If it won't load for the trainer, no slight towards the trainer, get another trainer as I think the horse has beaten the trainer as well.

Each time Stella won, her head got higher and higher. Looking back on it all.

I was the cause of her behavour and refusual to load. 

I had a heart attack 14 months ago and in order to ease my own stress if she would not load straight up I allowed her to get away with it. Same when riding if she got a little upset I would get off. Not because it frightened me but because I would not add stress to my life at that time.

I spent a considerable time trying to get her to load before calling in another to help.

When she did load for the trainer it was handed to me to learn the method while the trainer was there. On the first loading Stella turned her head and looked at me. She in the trailer and me standing outside. The look on her face and in her eye. It was pricless. My response to her was (see i'm the boss ***** here) Its true, in her eye you could see the question how did that happen. Then I just repeated it daily for 10 days.

On the last outing she tried it on but only once and when in the float she tried backing out. When the barrier went up she did a little panic I calmed her but did not give in by letteing her out. On the return from the ride she loaded with no trouble and did not try and back out. It was also a great ride. First time out in almost 5 months and bitless. I rode her through 20 minutes of objection and getting used to the halter setup and then she was fine, no dirt just confusion at being bitless and she got the hang of it very quickly. A great horse, but Stella will always try and be the boss ***** However that is now my position.( I look great in tights and a mini skirt):shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

corgi said:


> I liked this because of the idea of a drink....not because Grace won't load.
> 
> Hopefully, she will surprise you today. Good luck!


LOL Corgi I figured...

we are going to wait till tomorrow. I have a GREAT trainer coming to help 
not sure of her style but I have talked with her several times and have many Great refs for her. so tomorrow at 3 pm is D day.
Please send us and Loading vibes you have so I can get Grace to her new home.
I am so ready for her to go now. I thought I may shed a sad tear but I bet they will be HAPPY to have her gone tears now!!! :twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

As you can see I have A new lady coming out tomorrow YAY:happydance:yes her and My trainer "the one from yesterday" have a hate for eachother.. I do have to say I was VERY impressed by the amount of Patients the trainer displayed she set aside her hatred and was very very calm. But that was not enough.
I have the new lady and also a couple doses of Ace if needed to get her in the trailer... We will need all the good vibes anyone wants to send though..

Have a great day all


Stan said:


> critter sitter
> 
> Is the horse scared by the trailer if so thats the first hurdle.
> If it won't load for the trainer, no slight towards the trainer, get another trainer as I think the horse has beaten the trainer as well.
> 
> Each time Stella won, her head got higher and higher. Looking back on it all.
> 
> I was the cause of her behavour and refusual to load.
> 
> I had a heart attack 14 months ago and in order to ease my own stress if she would not load straight up I allowed her to get away with it. Same when riding if she got a little upset I would get off. Not because it frightened me but because I would not add stress to my life at that time.
> 
> I spent a considerable time trying to get her to load before calling in another to help.
> 
> When she did load for the trainer it was handed to me to learn the method while the trainer was there. On the first loading Stella turned her head and looked at me. She in the trailer and me standing outside. The look on her face and in her eye. It was pricless. My response to her was (see i'm the boss ***** here) Its true, in her eye you could see the question how did that happen. Then I just repeated it daily for 10 days.
> 
> On the last outing she tried it on but only once and when in the float she tried backing out. When the barrier went up she did a little panic I calmed her but did not give in by letteing her out. On the return from the ride she loaded with no trouble and did not try and back out. It was also a great ride. First time out in almost 5 months and bitless. I rode her through 20 minutes of objection and getting used to the halter setup and then she was fine, no dirt just confusion at being bitless and she got the hang of it very quickly. A great horse, but Stella will always try and be the boss ***** However that is now my position.( I look great in tights and a mini skirt):shock:


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> As you can see I have A new lady coming out tomorrow YAY:happydance:yes her and My trainer "the one from yesterday" have a hate for eachother.. I do have to say I was VERY impressed by the amount of Patients the trainer displayed she set aside her hatred and was very very calm. But that was not enough.
> I have the new lady and also a couple doses of Ace if needed to get her in the trailer... We will need all the good vibes anyone wants to send though..
> 
> Have a great day all


You don't need good vibes just the attitude the horse will load, but just incase you have doubts. Imagine me in tights and a mini skirt acting as the boss *****. That should put a smile on your face when you go to deal to that horse.:lol:

Even though there has been a high demand for me to post a photo. I'm sorry I can't. A man has to keep some mystique.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> good morning all my friends
> nice to be here again


Hey CW how's it all going for you. Its 08-15 friday morning in my neck of the woods and I'm chucking a sicki. An unscheduled day off work. It will load me up next week but I had reached the point if I did not take a day off someone would have gotten the sharp end of my tongue. One can only take so much of dealing with nutbar crims and I reached my saturation point today. So i'll play with bugs and nurse Stella she has taken a chunk out of her foot just above the hoof at the rear.

I think that horse does it on purpose I have dealt with skin issues that are fine now, a hoof issue, she caught a flue type bug and was un ridable for three months. Now a chunk out of her leg. It won't take long to heal then whats next.

say hi to Marc and is he still playing the guitar. I have started playing again.


----------



## corgi

Chucking a sicki and nutbar crims.
I am learning all kinds of New Zealand terms!


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> You don't need good vibes just the attitude the horse will load, but just incase you have doubts. Imagine me in tights and a mini skirt acting as the boss *****. That should put a smile on your face when you go to deal to that horse.:lol:
> 
> Even though there has been a high demand for me to post a photo. I'm sorry I can't. A man has to keep some mystique.


LOL Stan that made me giggle very loudly Thank you .

I will Keep my can do attitude!! 
And that goofy picture in mind..:lol:


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Chucking a sicki and nutbar crims.
> I am learning all kinds of New Zealand terms!


 

Nutbar crims: criminals with mental illness generally caused through drug use.

Chucking a sicki: Unscheduled and unsantioned day off.

Kate has gone for a long ride with a prospective buyer.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Nutbar crims: criminals with mental illness generally caused through drug use.
> 
> Chucking a sicki: Unscheduled and unsantioned day off.
> 
> Kate has gone for a long ride with a prospective buyer.


So if I fake sick like I did last Tuesday, would that be "chucking a sicki"?

My boss would be flarking mad if she knew................


----------



## Critter sitter

wishing you well with the Buyers Ride.. 

If I chucking a sicki.... me being my own boss maybe I could fire myself then and get to spend more time with the horses... hehe


----------



## Country Woman

good luck Stan


----------



## Stan

At the moment we still have Kate

She did a few pig roots at the beginning. She refused to run. She walked slow. She even shied at a wave. Kate has spent her life on the beach. Do you think she got wind of being sold and screwed up the sale.


Go Kate


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Back from the sunny beaches, I guess we had to come back sometime...a thick turtleneck sweater does not go well with a tan though. Got good pics of the trail ride throught the maui mountains, was sooo much fun. The guide asked how experienced we were (we were the only ones that morning for the ride) and when he heard we had a horse and had quite a bit of experience, he let us canter behind him up the trails and through little valleys! Have never done that before, I now see why treks and trail riding has such allure...its an incredible rush to gallop in the open not caring about your equitation, or what you look like. I even wore a cowboy hat, rode in a Western Saddle and neck reined! Aren't you all proud of me???? Pics to come...

I'm all caught up in the thread, now to see if I respond to the right people:

CW: hey lady! Hows the knee? Thought of you on my trail ride as the guide was telling us all about the horses there, and that he even had two that were so gentle anyone would have been safe to ride them. I thought how you would so love to gently walk that trail...if you ever go to Maui you have to go ride that trail.

Stan - yep, ladytrails is correct, I'm the one with the trailer cam. Best investment for trailering besides the BeKalm paste. I love it! I can clearly see whats going on back there while driving, and also attach it above my hitch as I'm backing to get it right on. Mines the Trailer Eyes model. Sorry about Kate, what a perfect example of being a mare:wink:

corgi - congrats on the new car! How exciting! And so glad to hear Scuffy is doing better. I so know what you mean about colic, it is so scary. Our bout back in August still freaks me out to think about, and brings tears to my eyes remembering how miserable she was.

critter - you mention using Ace to get Grace loaded...have you had success with that with Grace? I ask because it has no affect on Kes whatsoever. The BeKalm paste though sets in 2 hours and lasts I think another two, and does wonders. She doesnt even flinch at the trailer. 

montana - so good to hear from you again and that you've got internet again!

Anyone heard from Susan or Eagle or J in NY or Fahntasia? It's been awhile...


----------



## With Grace

As promised, some pics... oh and thats the guide ahead of me, not me...


----------



## marcebeck

*New to Group*

Hi! I've just found this group, and want to say hello! I'm 57 this Sunday, and just gotten back into riding. Haven't had a horse since I was 17! 

Although one of the things I enjoy is being at a barn with lots of adults of different ages, and riding with them, I am interested in having a community of other "seasoned" riders.

I've got a 7 year old, never raced, VERY GENTLE thoroughbred rescued from a feed-lot auction in August. We've been doing short trail rides and walking along quiet(ish) roads. The winter has been very icy here. Last week something flew up right behind us and she spooked, jumping sideways a few feet. I hit the pavement on my right side (buttock and elbow). The rest of the horses at the barn, nearby, heard this and whinnied, and she galloped off to the security of home. 

I was crawling over to put my elbow in the snowbank, when two different women in cars, having just passed my running horse, slowed down to pull around me in the road, (one even met my eyes), and kept on driving! A young guy was the next person by and he stopped. I was able to get in his car, back to the barn, and someone drove me home. My horse was frightened by the whole event (she's young) but had only some scrapes where she jumped a stone wall to get home.

After a week of being home and in pain, what my MD described as, "the biggest hematoma I've ever seen!". It's lucky that I landed on my "crumple zone", as no bones were involved, but I have a HUGE right buttock swelled with blood. Did I mention HUGE? I've changed my phone ringtone to, "I like big butts" in want of some comic relief.

Most difficult has been being inert for this long - the barn work, outdoors and horses are my therapy. I feel OLD, OLD, OLD - and I don't like it! I remember when falling off meant a couple of days of bruised ego and bruised body, not a significant injury with big impact on your activity. 

I don't think I"ll be in the saddle for a month or more, and I know that the groundwork that I can do during this time will pay off, but RATS!!!

Any other tales of bruised butts appreciated!

Best,

Marcie


----------



## Celeste

Marcie, 
It's good to have you here. I am 55. I took a pretty nasty spill about a year ago. It just happens. I'm really glad that you didn't break anything. You'll be up and running pretty quick I'm sure.


----------



## Critter sitter

Welcome Marcebeck great to have you here.. Pictures are a must.... I am 40 and as of right now have a 6 up tb cross mare A 10 year old apha gelding and our newest member a 15 yo aqha gelding Doc. Hopefully today my mare will load and she will be in a new barn. Yay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcebeck

Pictures of ...?


----------



## Critter sitter

marcebeck said:


> Pictures of ...?


 your horse/s we Love to share pictures here 
this is Grace My 6 yo TB/QH she is having trailering issues And will hopefully load today and then be sold to a great gal up north


----------



## Prairie Rose

A friend of mine is making me some bracelets from hair from my horse's tails. Way cool!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow so much to catch up on. Welcome Marcie and yes pictures are a must.

Critter I hope Grace loads for you. ACE has absolutely no effect on Hunter either as we have learned recently. Now that we are allowed to ride again he has taken to rearing and bucking and even 3 scoops did absolutely squat. The BO has been riding him this week and has made some progress, I think with daily rides he should be back to normal soon. But alas now I have hurt my back so don't know when I will be able to ride again. I think its my Sacroiliac Joint which I hurt years ago in a car accident. Am bummed as I wanted to ride on Saturday. 

Stan I had a great giggle thinking of you in tights and a mini skirt.


----------



## montcowboy

critter. good looking horse. i sure am missing the green grass.probably more then my horses are. finally rid of the snow here. wierdly warm for this time of the year. mud is deep. but going to fence the weekend away. trim and start shoeing. and then head to the arena for some work with a couple of them. if all goes well both then can move into some roping this late spring early summer. i rope so little i kinda look like a monkey humping a foot ball at times. think lately i rope my head or my own horse as much as the steer.. but i have fun.not sure the horses do..lol. love the pictures .. ride safe everyone


----------



## Prairie Rose

We are expecting a snowstorm Sunday and Monday. 
I'll take it as the moisture will be welcome!


----------



## Hunter65

Prairie Rose said:


> We are expecting a snowstorm Sunday and Monday.
> I'll take it as the moisture will be welcome!


Omg you can have some of torrential rains we are having. One of the local horse rescues is almost all under water due to a river overflowing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

This is their back pasture


----------



## Celeste

Wow. That is a lake. Are the horses safe?


----------



## Hunter65

As far as I know. If it got too bad they were going to move them to their other pasture. It's on higher ground. The sad part is that their hay shed flooded and they lost all their hay. These women do a fantastic job and have savedany horses. I hope things work out for them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

marcebeck said:


> Pictures of ...?


Riding wounds are always of interest. Bit like comparing scars from an operation.:shock::lol:


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> As far as I know. If it got too bad they were going to move them to their other pasture. It's on higher ground. The sad part is that their hay shed flooded and they lost all their hay. These women do a fantastic job and have savedany horses. I hope things work out for them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I need that water we are officially in a drought according to the government. They announced it last week we new months ago.

Most of the North Island of NZ is now dry with farmers making some hard decissions on stock numbers. In the area i live we need a flood. The land is so dry that light rain continous with high temps means sickness for the animals but flood conditions destroys all of the fungus spoors so they dont take hold. So bottle that water and send it on over.

We have 75,000 litres storage of fresh drinking water or we did have. yesterday I hade to transfer 25,000 litres into the house tank. I have never had to do that before. We are now down to 35,000 litres so no watering down the whisky. 

It sounds a lot but if it does not rain this month we will be out of water for the house. Lucky the horses get there water from a lake but not fit for human consumption, YET. We may have to work on that.

Critter Sitter did the horse load into the trailer.

Roslyn sent me info on a horse trek on the 23rd. She knows I can't go even though I will be on holiday. Mean just teasing me.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Wow Hunter, that's a lot of rain.


----------



## Stan

Please take care of yourself on the roads this year​A joint study by the department of health, and the department of motor vehicles indicates that 23% of accidents are alcohol related.
This means, that the remaining 77% of the road accidents are caused by numnuts that drink bottled water, starbucks, energy drinks, juices, soda water, and crap like that.​Therefore, beware of those that do not drink alcohol, they cause 3 times more accidents.

This message was sent to you, hic, by someone who cares about your safety.





A light interlude to take our minds of the floods and horses.


----------



## eliduc

I would call that half assed or maybe *** and a half. Don't feel bad. My horse went down a few months ago and I landed on my left side---- on a rock. Hey, If I can do those kind of gymnastics at 72 I really don't have much sympathy for you young whippersnappers.

We have had below zero temps this winter and a foot of snow on the ground for months. Last week it was in the teens. We watered Bart tonight and I was walking the water out of the hose. His hydrant has been frozen all winter. I looked over at the garden and there are two bushy, bright green broccoli plants sticking out of the snow. They looked like they were totally dead last fall. Crispy brown critters. I never did get around to pulling them. I picked a couple of the leaves for dinner. They looked like chard. First garden vegetables of the new year. Only this morning Joyce and I were ordering tomato seed from Tomato Growers Supply Company. They have so many yummy looking tomatos it was hard to decide what to buy. We bought five or six packets of a variety of big little, pink, yellow, orange, red, early and mid-season for our NW climate. It was so cold last spring that we planted late. We were still eating tomatoes that we had stored from our greenhouse in December. Two huge flocks of geese flew over this evening. Maybe spring is on the way. I took the tractor this afternoon and drug the slushy snow off a big enough area to longe and ride in if it doesn't snow again and the water soaks in. I'm anxious to get to work with Bart our Standardbred. On our first date Joyce and I drove down this little dirt lane through the forest that dead ended at the bottom of a field. There was a for sale sign stuck on a lot and no houses within almost a half mile. It was springtime, a warm day and wildflowers were peaking out of the green grass. I bought the seven acres. It was covered with brush higher than our heads. We got married and then I worked her like a mule pulling the brush. Just kidding. We worked together for two years pulling and burning brush and developing our property. At the end of the day we would set a dutch oven filled with veggies and pork or chicken on the coals for a delicious meal. The second year we had a second hand manufactured home brought to the property. We found it sitting in a pasture in the Rogue Valley. Its old but it has four bedrooms and is almost 2000 square feet. The best part is we don't have a mortgage. Every year has been a new season for building. There are two barn stalls with hay storage, a storage shed, two greenhouses, the henagery hotel, an insulated tack room. a 200 foot square arena. I have cleared the duff off of about two miles of BLM skid trail in the forest right behind us to drive and ride on. Anyway, we feel like pioneers and have a wonderful partnership. My daughter bought a place a couple of miles away and then so did my ex wife. Well, you can't expect life to be perfect but it's pretty close. I think I have been rambling.


----------



## Critter sitter

I need a bullet and a stiff drink!!' that was a $100 to the trainer. I got hosed. By her and the stubborn horse. My heads pounding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oh carp, Critter. Wish I could try to help ya get her loaded.


----------



## Critter sitter

Prairie Rose said:


> Oh carp, Critter. Wish I could try to help ya get her loaded.


PR this has been the worst. My gelding is a dream to load. Our new guy too but grace is so unlike her name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

I know how frustrating that is.


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> I need a bullet and a stiff drink!!' that was a $100 to the trainer. I got hosed. By her and the stubborn horse. My heads pounding
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wait, you had to pay the trainer to try and load your horse even though she couldn't do it??? 

You must be beyond frustrated....


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back from the sunny beaches, I guess we had to come back sometime...a thick turtleneck sweater does not go well with a tan though. Got good pics of the trail ride throught the maui mountains, was sooo much fun. The guide asked how experienced we were (we were the only ones that morning for the ride) and when he heard we had a horse and had quite a bit of experience, he let us canter behind him up the trails and through little valleys! Have never done that before, I now see why treks and trail riding has such allure...its an incredible rush to gallop in the open not caring about your equitation, or what you look like. I even wore a cowboy hat, rode in a Western Saddle and neck reined! Aren't you all proud of me???? Pics to come...
> 
> I'm all caught up in the thread, now to see if I respond to the right people:
> 
> CW: hey lady! Hows the knee? Thought of you on my trail ride as the guide was telling us all about the horses there, and that he even had two that were so gentle anyone would have been safe to ride them. I thought how you would so love to gently walk that trail...if you ever go to Maui you have to go ride that trail.
> 
> Stan - yep, ladytrails is correct, I'm the one with the trailer cam. Best investment for trailering besides the BeKalm paste. I love it! I can clearly see whats going on back there while driving, and also attach it above my hitch as I'm backing to get it right on. Mines the Trailer Eyes model. Sorry about Kate, what a perfect example of being a mare:wink:
> 
> corgi - congrats on the new car! How exciting! And so glad to hear Scuffy is doing better. I so know what you mean about colic, it is so scary. Our bout back in August still freaks me out to think about, and brings tears to my eyes remembering how miserable she was.
> 
> critter - you mention using Ace to get Grace loaded...have you had success with that with Grace? I ask because it has no affect on Kes whatsoever. The BeKalm paste though sets in 2 hours and lasts I think another two, and does wonders. She doesnt even flinch at the trailer.
> 
> montana - so good to hear from you again and that you've got internet again!
> 
> Anyone heard from Susan or Eagle or J in NY or Fahntasia? It's been awhile...



Awe Grace thank you for thinking of me 
way to go with riding western


----------



## Country Woman

marcebeck said:


> Hi! I've just found this group, and want to say hello! I'm 57 this Sunday, and just gotten back into riding. Haven't had a horse since I was 17!
> 
> Although one of the things I enjoy is being at a barn with lots of adults of different ages, and riding with them, I am interested in having a community of other "seasoned" riders.
> 
> I've got a 7 year old, never raced, VERY GENTLE thoroughbred rescued from a feed-lot auction in August. We've been doing short trail rides and walking along quiet(ish) roads. The winter has been very icy here. Last week something flew up right behind us and she spooked, jumping sideways a few feet. I hit the pavement on my right side (buttock and elbow). The rest of the horses at the barn, nearby, heard this and whinnied, and she galloped off to the security of home.
> 
> I was crawling over to put my elbow in the snowbank, when two different women in cars, having just passed my running horse, slowed down to pull around me in the road, (one even met my eyes), and kept on driving! A young guy was the next person by and he stopped. I was able to get in his car, back to the barn, and someone drove me home. My horse was frightened by the whole event (she's young) but had only some scrapes where she jumped a stone wall to get home.
> 
> After a week of being home and in pain, what my MD described as, "the biggest hematoma I've ever seen!". It's lucky that I landed on my "crumple zone", as no bones were involved, but I have a HUGE right buttock swelled with blood. Did I mention HUGE? I've changed my phone ringtone to, "I like big butts" in want of some comic relief.
> 
> Most difficult has been being inert for this long - the barn work, outdoors and horses are my therapy. I feel OLD, OLD, OLD - and I don't like it! I remember when falling off meant a couple of days of bruised ego and bruised body, not a significant injury with big impact on your activity.
> 
> I don't think I"ll be in the saddle for a month or more, and I know that the groundwork that I can do during this time will pay off, but RATS!!!
> 
> Any other tales of bruised butts appreciated!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Marcie



Hi Marcie welcome 
that is some scary story 
I am happy you broke no bones 
people can be cruel in passing an injured person


----------



## Country Woman

We are having lots of rain these days 
not liking it too much


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I am sorry you BO lost all the hay in the rain


----------



## Critter sitter

Yes she charges 25 a hour. Came highly recommended. Grrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcebeck

*Runaway Song "Willa"*

View attachment 131404



Not sure how to embed photos, but will try!


----------



## Critter sitter

Here is the trainer







thats as far as we got

Here is wherever left it last night. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

How frustrating. I can't believe she got that far into the trailer and stopped. I had a horse that went that far into the trailer and stopped. There were several men helping to load her. They held hands behind her behind and shoved her on in. I think that they strained their backs doing it, but at least they got tough guy bragging rights.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> How frustrating. I can't believe she got that far into the trailer and stopped. I had a horse that went that far into the trailer and stopped. There were several men helping to load her. They held hands behind her behind and shoved her on in. I think that they strained their backs doing it, but at least they got tough guy bragging rights.


Can you send them up. at this point I really could use them
Yeah I will be having the trainer come back I think if we can get her that to that point we can push her *** in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> Can you send them up. at this point I really could use them
> Yeah I will be having the trainer come back I think if we can get her that to that point we can push her *** in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure that they would gladly load her and transport her, but the cost would be too much since it is so far. Just don't stand behind her because she may run over you. They held hands behind my horse and shoved. It worked. The whole things went so fast that the door was shut by the time she figured it out. One of the guys was a trainer and he took her home and taught her to load among other things.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I'm sure that they would gladly load her and transport her, but the cost would be too much since it is so far. Just don't stand behind her because she may run over you. They held hands behind my horse and shoved. It worked. The whole things went so fast that the door was shut by the time she figured it out. One of the guys was a trainer and he took her home and taught her to load among other things.


I should have said I will not..... not will.. 
we are going to have to bully her in I think and then the new owner who btw knows of her trailer issues will be doing daily trailer training with her. so I will let her worry about making it a gentle thing. I am Very much over the being gentle thing.. I am going to post a video of how far we got.

http://s1245.beta.photobucket.com/u...4C4-899-0000005DF95EB40F_zps911ed200.mp4.html


----------



## Critter sitter

marcebeck said:


> View attachment 131404
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to embed photos, but will try!


Marce She is gorgeous. I am glad you or your horse were not to seriously hurt.


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter I am sorry you are having problems with loading issues 

I hope she will be happy in her new home


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Can you send them up. at this point I really could use them
> Yeah I will be having the trainer come back I think if we can get her that to that point we can push her *** in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Critter Sitter, Stella used to do that and then come out like a rocket the solution was.
The grooms door in the front of the float was open letting more light in and the rear door the same and when she got to the point as seen in your photo pressure was placed on her rump by tapping on it with the whip increasing the weight of the tapping until she moved forward then stoped.

She went all the way in then backed out but that was O/K we put her straight back in again a couple more times untill she stood there. Once that was achieved it was daily repatition to get it into her head. I still tap on Steller's rump when putting her in the trailer.









What she was doing was every time stella turned her head towards the trainer she would tap the side of her check and point her forward again then put pressure on her rump by tapping


----------



## Stan

Critter Sitter the above photo is an alternative I have used in the past. It has a few problems but the concept is right on.

Stand behind a tree and as the horse ambles past jump out and startle it. As it jumps of the ground you have the advantage and quickly tackle it to the ground as demonstrated. Once the horse is down hold its head and it will eventually calm, at which time you tie its legs together. The next step is to get it into the trailer. 
Ill let you know how to do that when I have worked it out:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hunter I am sorry you BO lost all the hay in the rain


Oh that wasn't our barn kit was at a local horse rescue and they really didn't need that to happen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Critter Sitter,
Have you seen this thread? http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/trailer-loading-tip-unexpected-benefit-question-153670/


----------



## Country Woman

hey everyone nice to see you all again


----------



## corgi

Critter, I am sorry you are having so much trouble with Grace loading. I am glad the new owner is willing to take on the challenge!

Marce...welcome and what a gorgeous horse you have!

Grace, welcome back from your trip. So jealous.

I went out to the farm today and was determined to get in the saddle. I took Isabella into the round pen and we did some walk and trot. I couldn't get her to canter but I have figured out that is was because she could sense some hesitation on my part....there was no one out there today, even the BO and her hubby weren't in their house. I am always a little nervous doing anything even remotely risky when there is no one around to call 911.:lol:
She had been standing in the field for most of the winter and I didn't think she would buck if I really pushed the canter command, but she must have sensed my doubt.

I never lunge her....ever. Haven't seen the need but I wanted to see if I could get her to canter without me on her back. She did a pretty good job. I couldn't get her to reverse direction and her whoa took a little longer than I wanted but overall, not bad for our first time! 

She is a little stiff but will come out of that with more regular work. I think she is beautiful and just wanted to share.






I checked on Scuffy when I was out there. He is such a great horse and definitely feeling like his old self. He was way out in the field and I walked all the way out there to feed him a treat. I loved on him for a little bit and then turned to walk back to the gate.

He stood there watching me walk away until one of the more aggressive horses in that field started walking toward me. Scuffy trotted up, pinned his ears at the other gelding and put himself between me and horse. He walked me all the way to the gate that way! He got another treat for his chivalry and I was happy to see him take a long drink from the trough after I left.

It was a good day!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Corgi 
how are you going 
nice to see you again


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...not much to say. I just don't like when our thread ends up on the 2nd page. LOL

Rode Isabella again today...this time in my Aussie saddle. Uses a totally different set of leg muscles than my western saddle. Ouch.

One of the mares at the farm is about to have her foal. Pretty exciting! We may have a huge winter storm on Wednesday. She'll probably wait until then to have it. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Stan

Critter Sitter I may have missed something how did the trailer loading go in the end and did my method of tackling the horse work for you.:lol::lol:

I know it is not very nice of me to make light of a horse problem and I do feel your anguish I had the same problem with Stella. And I still have Stella and Bugs but today sadness has fallen on this home. Kate has been sold and will be gone by the end of the week.

I will miss that horse a lot. Comforting thought for Roslyn, the buyer is a good owner and will eventually trek with us. A friend of ours has a older horse Roslyn can use and keep at home so she gets to keep her hand in so to speak.

To console myself I am very serious about buying a new horse trailer. Roslyn can not go on many treks for the coming year due to her taking on a job in the weekends. HOWEVER I can go to the treks on my own:twisted: 

Kate









The butt in the back ground is Stella


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang was AWEFUL to load. Took the help of a friend's cowboy nephew. She is soooo easy to load now. 
I practiced and took her for rides in the trailer a whole summer and fall. 
So, instead of putting miles on my horse with me on her back, I put miles on my pickup, trailer, and horse by hauling her. Lol.
(put miles on riding her, too.)


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang was AWEFUL to load. Took the help of a friend's cowboy nephew. She is soooo easy to load now. 
I practiced and took her for rides in the trailer a whole summer and fall. 
So, instead of putting miles on my horse with me on her back, I put miles on my pickup, trailer, and horse by hauling her. Lol.
(put miles on riding her, too.)


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry I didn't update here. We got her in. Or rather my daughter did. I have. Thread I posted here and many had great advice. But in the end. It was my daughter and her alone that did it. 
Bre was in the trailer had lead rope on one hand and lariat int the other with the loop around her rump. And she said with all she could muster she more or less coaxed And pues her In. The. The BM shut the door and bre climed out the window. I didn't get home till almost 2 last night after driving the 8 hours to the new owners. I would love to stay home today but I need to work. 
Here is. Picture of my Amazing kiddo and the trailer and truck behind it. 










And a nose pic of grace







defeated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I will catch up with everyone in a bit I have to get ready for work now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, at least it is done-must be quite a relief for you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> Well, at least it is done-must be quite a relief for you.


OMGoodness Yes it is. all done and very happy with her new ownwers and where they will keep her. she will have 10 acres to play on and a nice run in and all the hay she can eat.


----------



## Country Woman

Grace will be happy in her new home


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I am sorry you had to sell Kate 
I know she will be happy in her new home


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Stan I am sorry you had to sell Kate
> I know she will be happy in her new home


Roslyn will be very upset when she goes in a day ot two. How does one say goodby to such a vocal animal. Kate always made a noise when she saw other horses and even people like she was having a conversation with us and of course we always answered. Horses get right into ones being. I now have to train Bugs, Stella is also being friendly and then make the decision which one to keep. Stella with her experience and problems or Bugs with his personality. I never thought horse ownership could get so emotional. Like having a good women around, keepers are hard to find, and when you find one they tie one up in knots.:lol:

I consoled myself by buying a new horse trailer I pick it up in a couple of weeks.:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Stan hugs to you and your wife 

good luck with your horses


----------



## Critter sitter

Ugg now Docs Sheath is swollen. I guess I get a new first of cleaning it.

it is sore though so he is not wanting me to touch there.. 
I started A thread here is the link
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/well-looks-like-new-guy-needs-155483/#post1923530


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Roslyn will be very upset when she goes in a day ot two. How does one say goodby to such a vocal animal. Kate always made a noise when she saw other horses and even people like she was having a conversation with us and of course we always answered. Horses get right into ones being. I now have to train Bugs, Stella is also being friendly and then make the decision which one to keep. Stella with her experience and problems or Bugs with his personality. I never thought horse ownership could get so emotional. Like having a good women around, keepers are hard to find, and when you find one they tie one up in knots.:lol:
> 
> I consoled myself by buying a new horse trailer I pick it up in a couple of weeks.:shock:


I need to Buy one of those too!!! 

I swear that Grace gave us such grief with loading so we would not miss her with she was gone..... Although when we went to the barn there was a new horse in her stall "fly" a pretty mare who looks A lot like miss Grace. Bre almost started crying.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I feel bad for Bre 

good luck


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Awe I feel bad for Bre
> 
> good luck


thank you CW but Bre wont be doing the Cleaning.. I will. 
At least this time.. next time I may have her do it


----------



## corgi

Stan, sorry that Kate will be leaving you but glad she found a good home.
Critter, i haven't had the sheath cleaning experience yet since I own a mare, but poor Doc. That looks painful. 

We are under a winter storm warning and I am freaking out and being the worrywort horsey mother that I tend to be. Isabella has a warm, waterproof blanket but no shelter other than a few trees. The forecast is for a foot of snow. Very rare here. How do horses walk in a foot of heavy wet snow? Is she going to be totally miserable?


----------



## Nine

Hey All, having a hard time living without the 'net. I miss keeping up with you all. Jeez 739 pages?! I don't believe I'll be able to play catch up. After lent for sure, I'll get the 'net hooked up again.
Lars, my new guy - coming 2 Shire/QH cross is growing and doing well. Teddy my Percheron/Freisien/Appy cross is going to driving training Saturday. I'm way excited! (I know it sounds like he's going to learn to drive a car - and believe me, he's curious enough to - but he's gonna pull the meadowbrook cart after I pain it.
What color to paint the cart while Mr President is in driving training? He's a pretty "used copper" bay with no white to speak of. I'll also use the cart with Lars, who is a pretty deep red/brown sorrel with a huge blaze and 4 white socks. I was thinking white with red stars and pin-stripeing on it. Any other suggestions? Teddy's halter is orange wich looks great on him. I just don't know if orange is a good color for a cart, ha ha.


----------



## Nine

That's Teddy in his summer coat in my avatar.


----------



## Roadyy

Hello all.. Thought I would join in here for the over 40 part,,not to sure about the mature section so I'll just muck around over just a piece away from there.

I got my 12 yr old daughter, Amber, out with me yesterday to start her on working with boo, 6 yr old, to see if they can bond. I'm hoping to send him with her to riding camp for two weeks in a few months. 

They both need work as Amber hasn't been over back since she was 3/4 years old and Boo hasn't been under saddle from PO since last november and even that was intermediate. 

Her they are...


----------



## Critter sitter

Boo very handsome. Welcome to the crazy group


----------



## Ladytrails

Nine, congrats on the cart! I have a meadowbrook and a bay gelding, too, wtih the same tempting questions about what color! Mine is natural wood but the seats are burgandy, which I don't like and want to change. Thinking of dark blue, forest green, or black against the bay. I also have a B&W tobiano gaited mare I'm thinking of training to pull the cart, so would want the new color to look well with that combo as well. I had something purple on the bay a while back and it looked really good. Bright White is sharp but I can never keep a cart from getting dusty around my parts of the country. We need pictures when you have them! 

Stan, we need pictures of your horse trailer! I think most of us would rather have a horse trailer than extra diamonds, so you need to share pics!

Critter, congrats on success with trailering. Yay for Bre! Sounds like her mom raised her right! As far as your new guy, I think your first 'date' with him should be with the vet present. For one thing, there may be something going on here that needs a vet; geldings can get stuff up there that causes irritation/infection and it could be as simple as a reaction to a soap that was used during the PPE. For another thing, even if this is just normal (which I have never seen anything quite so impressive in my 33 years of owning geldings) there would still be a great deal of benefit in having the vet show you (and let you feel) the simplest way to get the job done. It's not hard if you know what you're feeling/doing; but the best way to learn is to actually have someone show you. 

This past Sunday I wanted to ride but it was too cold, so I got all the darlings up to the barn and checked them out. Found the pony under the fur and he's doing fine. I got a "The Stick" for Christmas (it's a bendy stick device with rollers for sports massage) specifically to use on the horses. I took it out and gave a rub down and massage to Windy and Dallas. I swear, Dallas' eyelids were at half mast with a dreamy drooly look on his face when I was rubbing that on his shoulders. I expected more of a reaction from rollering his rump but he just tried to groom me in return when I did that area. The shoulder area was where he lost muscle mass a few years ago in training, and I wonder if he still has some scarring there (?) or something. Anyway, it was a big "ahhhhhh" for him to have that deep massage. he's so expressive I was pretty sure I was doing some good. With Windy, the stoic, she was all eyes ahead, standing quietly and barely looked back to see what I was doing. She was relaxed, though, so it must have not been unwelcome to her. (With Grace, I thought of you...it would have been nice to have your expertise to give me an idea of whether I was doing anything helpful.) 

Roadyy, it's good to think that Spring is gettling closer and we can have more daylight to put the hours in with the horses, isn't it! Looking forward to progress reports! (and more pictures, loved the pictures!)


----------



## Stan

e


Critter sitter said:


> Boo very handsome. Welcome to the crazy group


 
I'm not sure if I would consider myself as one of the crazy group. Rather a steading hand for the others so new folks get a ballanced view of the posters like Critter sitter just to name one or two.

So standing apart from the crazey bunch Ill post some photos of the new trailer at the end of the month. 

Kate, Roslyn has her in with Stella and Bugs. To say goodby.

Welcome to the new folks and those that have not been around for a while. One never knows what topic will come up and after some enlightening post who would own a galding.:shock: Stella just went up in my eyes.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I was going to suggest that Critter ask you for advice on how to deal with Doc. I am sitting here trying to imagine how you would answer. Knowing you, I'm predicting that the advised technique would start with a brew and a picture of horse wrestling! Stella and the other lady horses do have the advantage that what you see is what you have... unlike the fellas, all mystery and dark places. LOL.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy

*how are you*

how is everyone tonight


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Wow so much has happened around here in the last few days!

Congrats Stan and Critter on the sales...though I don't know how you let them go, I'd be a mess. Sending good thoughts your way (Roslyn and Bre too) that their hearts heal quickly. 

Stan - MUST see some new trailer pics!! How exciting!

Roadyy and Boo - welcome to the group!

Ladytrails - I bet the horses LOVED their massage. Any sort of massage is great for them, even a really good grooming stimulates their coats, feels good and relaxes. Id say the reactions you got were a great sign that you were making the ponehs feel good 

Lessons tomorrow and Thursday, and then our first show of the year on Saturday. I'm just so excited to get back in the ring with her. Please send all good trailer thoughts my way, as this will be the first time back in the trailer since we moved last September. I'm going to have a good long talk with Kes about it tomorrow, and what behavior is expected of her!


----------



## Stan

foxhuntcowboy said:


> how is everyone tonight


Fighting fit and wondering how to answer the question of how to manage a gelding when that part requires attention:shock::lol::twisted:


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, I was going to suggest that Critter ask you for advice on how to deal with Doc. I am sitting here trying to imagine how you would answer. Knowing you, I'm predicting that the advised technique would start with a brew and a picture of horse wrestling! Stella and the other lady horses do have the advantage that what you see is what you have... unlike the fellas, all mystery and dark places. LOL.











First you have to catch the gelding the above method is tried and true when it comes to mares. A gelding suffering is a different kettle of fish and I doubt if the tackle method will work.
critter let us know how it goes but if you do use the tackle method the brew is called export gold.


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> thank you CW but Bre wont be doing the Cleaning.. I will.
> At least this time.. next time I may have her do it


I mean about the horse being sick


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> Hello all.. Thought I would join in here for the over 40 part,,not to sure about the mature section so I'll just muck around over just a piece away from there.
> 
> I got my 12 yr old daughter, Amber, out with me yesterday to start her on working with boo, 6 yr old, to see if they can bond. I'm hoping to send him with her to riding camp for two weeks in a few months.
> 
> They both need work as Amber hasn't been over back since she was 3/4 years old and Boo hasn't been under saddle from PO since last november and even that was intermediate.
> 
> Her they are...



Welcome to the forum Roady 
nice to meet you and your horses


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome back Grace nice to see you again


----------



## foxhuntcowboy

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Wow so much has happened around here in the last few days!
> 
> Congrats Stan and Critter on the sales...though I don't know how you let them go, I'd be a mess. Sending good thoughts your way (Roslyn and Bre too) that their hearts heal quickly.
> 
> Stan - MUST see some new trailer pics!! How exciting!
> 
> Roadyy and Boo - welcome to the group!
> 
> Ladytrails - I bet the horses LOVED their massage. Any sort of massage is great for them, even a really good grooming stimulates their coats, feels good and relaxes. Id say the reactions you got were a great sign that you were making the ponehs feel good
> 
> Lessons tomorrow and Thursday, and then our first show of the year on Saturday. I'm just so excited to get back in the ring with her. Please send all good trailer thoughts my way, as this will be the first time back in the trailer since we moved last September. I'm going to have a good long talk with Kes about it tomorrow, and what behavior is expected of her!



How are you tonight Grace, nice horse


----------



## oobiedoo

Hi everyone,
I need to more about manuka honey. I can't remember what the specifications were for the good stuff to treat wounds with. Star, the pony ripped a flap of skin from about center of her chest up and across over to left shoulder. Scared the bejesus out of me at first sight. Thank God not as bad as it looked, had vet out and she stitched her up since we'd got it early and it has held and looks good as far as I know, never had an injury like this before. She was put on stall rest and the vet left a couple of stitches out at the bottom of the wound so it could drain. Drainage has been fairly minimal and just a watery pink stuff, nothing pusey or infected looking, was on antibiotic for 7 days and the stitches will be removed in the next couple of days. 
Would the honey be the best thing to help the skin flap continue healing well once the stitches are out? How often should it be applied and do you try to cover it? I don't know if she could try to lick it off in that area? Should I just go with an old standby like Corona ointment? Not fly season yet but won't.be long. Will try to post pictures if I can figure out how from the cell phone. If not I'll have to wait till the cat wakes up, He's in the chair at the desktop and I hate to make him move. Thanks for any information about the honey, it, the wound, looks good so far and I really don't want to end up losing that large area of skin if we can avoid it. Thanks!


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need to more about manuka honey. I can't remember what the specifications were for the good stuff to treat wounds with. Star, the pony ripped a flap of skin from about center of her chest up and across over to left shoulder. Scared the bejesus out of me at first sight. Thank God not as bad as it looked, had vet out and she stitched her up since we'd got it early and it has held and looks good as far as I know, never had an injury like this before. She was put on stall rest and the vet left a couple of stitches out at the bottom of the wound so it could drain. Drainage has been fairly minimal and just a watery pink stuff, nothing pusey or infected looking, was on antibiotic for 7 days and the stitches will be removed in the next couple of days.
> Would the honey be the best thing to help the skin flap continue healing well once the stitches are out? How often should it be applied and do you try to cover it? I don't know if she could try to lick it off in that area? Should I just go with an old standby like Corona ointment? Not fly season yet but won't.be long. Will try to post pictures if I can figure out how from the cell phone. If not I'll have to wait till the cat wakes up, He's in the chair at the desktop and I hate to make him move. Thanks for any information about the honey, it, the wound, looks good so far and I really don't want to end up losing that large area of skin if we can avoid it. Thanks!


Manuka honey. The good stuff has a number on the bottom of the lable it will read +16 +21 This is the healing effect or antbiotic effect it has. The higher the number the better. The good stuff is dark in colour and smooth texture like thick maple syrup. If it has a sugary/grity texture and whitish colour it has been cooked and is not what you are looking for. If it does not have the + factor on the lable it is not the right one. It can attract other insects so cover the wound if you can. The real macoy is very hard to keep out of the hands of thieves who tend to spread it on toast.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks everyone for the great welcome. 
I will try to get more pics of the two of them this evening if things go well with the other projects on the board. 
It has been so long since I had horses that I forgot how much I enjoyed being tired from the extra chores that are involved in sharing life with them.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladytrails said:


> Critter, congrats on success with trailering. Yay for Bre! Sounds like her mom raised her right! As far as your new guy, I think your first 'date' with him should be with the vet present. For one thing, there may be something going on here that needs a vet; geldings can get stuff up there that causes irritation/infection and it could be as simple as a reaction to a soap that was used during the PPE. For another thing, even if this is just normal (which I have never seen anything quite so impressive in my 33 years of owning geldings) there would still be a great deal of benefit in having the vet show you (and let you feel) the simplest way to get the job done. It's not hard if you know what you're feeling/doing; but the best way to learn is to actually have someone show you.


 I believe the vet is coming out this evening to help with the "job"
I will be assisting in the processes so I can know more in the future. I am hoping Bre is back from her Chiropractor App also in time to watch as I think she needs to learn also.
I am telling you she is a Natural horse woman and I have a feeling she will end up being a valued trainer. My little Girl made me so Proud on sunday.


----------



## Critter sitter

foxhuntcowboy said:


> how is everyone tonight


Hi Foxhunt Great to see you here.. I myself Am doing pretty good How are you?


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Congrats Stan and Critter on the sales...though I don't know how you let them go, I'd be a mess. Sending good thoughts your way (Roslyn and Bre too) that their hearts heal quickly.
> 
> 
> Lessons tomorrow and Thursday, and then our first show of the year on Saturday. I'm just so excited to get back in the ring with her. Please send all good trailer thoughts my way, as this will be the first time back in the trailer since we moved last September. I'm going to have a good long talk with Kes about it tomorrow, and what behavior is expected of her!


 WG I swear she was a Total B$%#H to trailer so we would not miss her as much LOL

We do miss her but knowing she is in a great home helps.. I have been getting daily updates so far

Good luck on your show this weekend. I am sure your trailering will go very smooth..


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Fighting fit and wondering how to answer the question of how to manage a gelding when that part requires attention:shock::lol::twisted:


Bwahahaha Stan Please do Tell.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> View attachment 131780
> 
> 
> First you have to catch the gelding the above method is tried and true when it comes to mares. A gelding suffering is a different kettle of fish and I doubt if the tackle method will work.
> critter let us know how it goes but if you do use the tackle method the brew is called export gold.


would you like Video :shock::shock::shock::rofl:

I need long rubber gloves LOL

My girlfriend last night tells me " Well Lori all you do is wait till that sucker hangs out a little and reach up there and give it a Good Yank:shock: and hold it and clean!!"I said back to her " Um ya I Yank and he'll kick the Poop right outta me I think I'll let the cute Vet come show me how its done LOL"


----------



## Critter sitter

oobiedoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need to more about manuka honey. I can't remember what the specifications were for the good stuff to treat wounds with. Star, the pony ripped a flap of skin from about center of her chest up and across over to left shoulder. Scared the bejesus out of me at first sight. Thank God not as bad as it looked, had vet out and she stitched her up since we'd got it early and it has held and looks good as far as I know, never had an injury like this before. She was put on stall rest and the vet left a couple of stitches out at the bottom of the wound so it could drain. Drainage has been fairly minimal and just a watery pink stuff, nothing pusey or infected looking, was on antibiotic for 7 days and the stitches will be removed in the next couple of days.
> Would the honey be the best thing to help the skin flap continue healing well once the stitches are out? How often should it be applied and do you try to cover it? I don't know if she could try to lick it off in that area? Should I just go with an old standby like Corona ointment? Not fly season yet but won't.be long. Will try to post pictures if I can figure out how from the cell phone. If not I'll have to wait till the cat wakes up, He's in the chair at the desktop and I hate to make him move. Thanks for any information about the honey, it, the wound, looks good so far and I really don't want to end up losing that large area of skin if we can avoid it. Thanks!


 I am a HUGE fan of Dr underwoods Horse med.

Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma

look at the pictures and stories of what it has done.. it is amazing


----------



## Country Woman

good to be here again 

hope is all well


----------



## oobiedoo

Critter Sitter and Stan, 
Thanks for the help. Here's pics of Star, when it happened and 4 days after being stitched up. Ponies ! hope they show up, this has taken the longest to be able to attach, from phone to email to computer to message Arrrgh.


----------



## oobiedoo

ok giant pics, sorry.


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh wow that was a big owie!! It looks great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Sheath cleaning went well. The vet put doc on some antibiotics for a bit to help. He shod be great soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo

Glad I have maresLOL. That's another thing I've never done. There was an article on another thread here just yesterday I think about how to, the 2cd part was real funny.

We don't know how Star did that. Four of us, myself, vet, vet tech and my daughter walked the entire pony side and found no hair or blood or where she could've done that. She didn't have it at breakfast but a couple of hours later there it was. The only other possibility is if it was a bite from one of the visiting ponies, like if he grabbed and she tore away with enough force to rip it? Other ponies went to new pasture Saturday and I was relieved to see em go, not bad ponies having to have her on stall rest and not wanting to put the horse in with the minis I was running out of room to shelter everybody. Judy was dining on the carport.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I am a HUGE fan of Dr underwoods Horse med.
> Manuka honey is a far more versitle product. if it does not do the job you can have it on toast with a nice hot cup of tea. Not coffee it spoils the taste.


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> would you like Video :shock::shock::shock::rofl:
> 
> I need long rubber gloves LOL
> 
> My girlfriend last night tells me " Well Lori all you do is wait till that sucker hangs out a little and reach up there and give it a Good Yank:shock: and hold it and clean!!"I said back to her " Um ya I Yank and he'll kick the Poop right outta me I think I'll let the cute Vet come show me how its done LOL"



You have a cute vet???? Lucky! :twisted:


----------



## Ladytrails

Oobiedoo, that is a nasty wound! Looks good in the after picture, so good luck with keeping it nice and healthy! There's another thread on here of a lady with a horse with managled leg, which healed up amazingly well with Manuka honey. Look for a thread with "Phoenix" in the title. Best of luck and keep us posted. 

Critter, did your cute vet have any idea what was causing Doc's problems? Inquiring minds want to know.... 

With Grace, sending smooth travel vibes your way. You'll do great and so will Kes - can't wait for pics!


----------



## With Grace

Oobiedoo- oh my gosh that wound looks painful! Hope it heals well, and that your able to find some manuka for it!

Thanks ladytrails! I'll be sure to post some pics if we make it ok. Training went well today, had her in the double bridle for the first time in 6 months. What a difference! She goes so much better in it, no fighting, was on level, and really motoring from the hind. Good trainers are priceless!


----------



## Country Woman

oobiedoo said:


> Critter Sitter and Stan,
> Thanks for the help. Here's pics of Star, when it happened and 4 days after being stitched up. Ponies ! hope they show up, this has taken the longest to be able to attach, from phone to email to computer to message Arrrgh.


Nasty owie 
is he ok now


----------



## Stan

Stella saying her goodby to Kate

Kate went to her new owner this morning. Came home from work this evening fed the horses, one missing, its quiet, kate is a very vocal horse. The new owner said he wanted his horse to be his friend. Well if he is patient kate will be that she responds well to the right people.

Stella started to mumble to let me know she was still here and waiting for her feed. Pulls one back to reality. But it is quiet. So is Roslyn:-(


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace good luck with the show drive safely


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> View attachment 132004
> 
> 
> Stella saying her goodby to Kate
> 
> Kate went to her new owner this morning. Came home from work this evening fed the horses, one missing, its quiet, kate is a very vocal horse. The new owner said he wanted his horse to be his friend. Well if he is patient kate will be that she responds well to the right people.
> 
> Stella started to mumble to let me know she was still here and waiting for her feed. Pulls one back to reality. But it is quiet. So is Roslyn:-(


Awe Stan Hugs to you and your family 
and hugs for Stella as well


----------



## AlexS

Ouch that is one nasty wound. I'd have to be sedated if I went out to the barn and saw that. 


I haven't kept up with this conversation, and there's been too much that has passed for me to catch up now. 

Stan, I am happy to hear that you found a good home for Kate.


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> You have a cute vet???? Lucky! :twisted:


Yes very actually and personable and reasonable. He is also a equine chiropractor here is Adam the DMV 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hugs Stan I know just how your feeling. Although graces new owner sent me a text to express how happy she is with grace they went for a nice long ride yesterday. She said she actually could relax on grace she is in love with her. That makes me feel good anot re homing her.


Stan said:


> View attachment 132004
> 
> 
> Stella saying her goodby to Kate
> 
> Kate went to her new owner this morning. Came home from work this evening fed the horses, one missing, its quiet, kate is a very vocal horse. The new owner said he wanted his horse to be his friend. Well if he is patient kate will be that she responds well to the right people.
> 
> Stella started to mumble to let me know she was still here and waiting for her feed. Pulls one back to reality. But it is quiet. So is Roslyn:-(


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Oobiedoo, that looks painful!! Wow. It looks like she caught it on a nail and pulled. Ouch! I'm glad that you found her before it got infected and messed up.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Critter sitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a HUGE fan of Dr underwoods Horse med.
> Manuka honey is a far more versitle product. if it does not do the job you can have it on toast with a nice hot cup of tea. Not coffee it spoils the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> sitting here reading this as I sip on my Caramelishous latte coffee.
> I like the ease of Underwoods I will post befor and after pictures of graces Cut she got a month ago.
> 
> 
> this was after a trailer got in her way of throwing a hissy fit No stiches were used at all just underwoods sprayed on 2 x a day with a sprinkle of baking powder after. for one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is Monday at her new home You can barely see where the cut was.
> it was less than a month of healing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another picture her new Mommy sent me yesterday she Is so happy with her
Click to expand...


----------



## Country Woman

hi every one nice to see you all again 

Hope all the horse owies go away


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*over 40*

Hello.
I guess I fall in this catagory..:lol:..I will be 41 in April. I have two horses and one that I consider mine as I look after him everyday. My first horse is a 12yr old Arabian Gelding named Kupid, second horse is a Yearling Appaloosa Gelding named Liam the third is a Quarter horse named Smoke. I have always loved horses my entire life! I used to pretend I was a horse when I was little. My family raised Anglo Arabians many years ago, but moved to town when I was 7yrs old. I got my first horse when I was 15 she was a Arabian Quarter horse cross. I was kind of a bratty kid so my dad sold her on me. I stayed away from horses until I was 36yrs old because I knew if I got near them again I would be addicted. They are the best medicine to keep you real. You cant lie to a horse.....They are real people watchers and let you know exactly what your about on any given day. People have said they would never ride my Arabian because he is unpredictable but I would trust him with my life, he is a good honest boy. I am just starting ground work with my Appy and he is doing great. What a difference between the two breeds. One is sensitive the other is what ever...If you want know more about us just ask!:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome to this thread Alibi nice to meet you

would love to see some pictures of your horses


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Whoop I posted this in the wrong topic! Sorry about that!


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Alibi. Photos are required please. 


Stan, how are you and She Who Must Be Obeyed feeling now that's it's been a bit of time?


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone 
have a nice evening


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Welcome Alibi. Photos are required please.
> 
> 
> Stan, how are you and She Who Must Be Obeyed feeling now that's it's been a bit of time?


It will take some time she left an impression and each time one goes out to feed the animals there is one less. Roslyn will hold it in where I have two horses to tend to. Myself I was not riding Kate so the attachment was not as strong as it is for Ros.\

Horses do get to you. I'v had dogs cats and other wild critters but a horse that responds. That is a different kettle of fish. I look at the two I have and notice their personalities.

Stella is aloof, the matriarch, and lays her ears back at me, however i can take her head rest it on my shoulder and scratch her cheek then she suddenly moves away as if to say, I'm not the kind of girl. And a contradiction she loves her inner back legs being scratched.

Bugs he is being demanding and demonstrates his impatients. I can see i'm in for a ride in the next couple of days, he has got energy to burn, Anyone interested in hoping over here and take the sting out of Bugs for me. I believe super glue on the saddle may be required. Ill have a medical crew on stand by.

Roslyns cell just rang with a message I asked what it was she said, it said its ladies international day. Why send it here I asked. :lol:

Off to the corner again I'm taking a blanket with me. it got cold all of a sudden. Could be a couple of days for that one. :shock:


----------



## Stan

Now here is a new take on uses a horse trailer/float.

Now I have reached that certan age where one has to consider life as we know it does end. I was talking to Roslyn about the cost of a funeral and what I consider the waist of money. Talking money always sparks interest in my wife and the fact I have purchased a new float (pictures at the end of the month) and have an alternative use for it when the time comes.

Why pay mega bucks when she can back the float up to the morge, stuff me into a card board box, and then drive me to the crematorium, get me tosted, the remains in a small glass jar. Back into the back of the float and a trip home. 
Get the kids around for a beer and BBQ and scatter the ashes, partly on the land and partly on the ocean. I used to own a commercial fishing boat. Thats the connection to the sea.

Now, other than the purchase price of the Float it should be a cheep send off. $100 for the cardboad box, $600 for a small service and fire, $100 for fuel and a bring your own drink and a plate for the BBQ.

I think she could get out of it for under a grand. Works for me. How say you all.:lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, the only thing that could make that sendoff better would be to take your last "ride' home in your jar, tucked inside Stella's saddlebag....


----------



## sunset878

:lol::lol:Stan, that sounds just like what a Kiwi or an Aussie would think about doing, I think us aussies and you kiwis are a lot alike.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Stan, the only thing that could make that sendoff better would be to take your last "ride' home in your jar, tucked inside Stella's saddlebag....


That brought a lump to my throat


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*horse talk for mature people over 40*

I hope the pictures worked.


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*horse people over 40*

Here is a pic of my Arabian! His name is KUPID......I am new to this forum and find it hard to navigate around! Be patient I will get with the program sooner or later!


----------



## Hunter65

wow can't keep up with all of you guys. Welcome to all the newbies.
Glad to see your ponies went to good home Stan and Critter (BTW very cute vet).

Good luck on the show this weekend Grace. The trainer at our barn is determined to get me back into English riding and jumping with Hunter. NOT HAPPENING.

Hunter seems to be healing well and he is actually behaving like the pony he used to be. He is being so good and BO has been taking him out on the trails too. I hope to get out on them tomrrow.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm going to pick up my new tow pig this evening so I can have a reason to find a good horse trailer to take the horses to trails when they are ready. Found a 99 Ford F350 dually for almost half its value and no way could I pass it up.

My 2nd daughter and her son are home(live with me) enjoying their birthday today. She turned 21 and he turned 2.Yep her son was born on her b'day..how easy is that to remember? We are having his b'day party at a park in town that has a huge wooden play ground for all the kids from church and his Friday co-op class.


----------



## Stan

The Ultimate Alibi said:


> Here is a pic of my Arabian! His name is KUPID......
> 
> I am new to this forum and find it hard to navigate around! Be patient I will get with the program sooner or later!


 
Its got something to do with being over 40:lol:


----------



## Stan

This is for those that are experiencing Rain, though it may be to much, and snow which also may be to much. Bottle it and send it over.

We have still not had any rain soon it will be down to the beach for a salt water scrub up and to the lake for a rise off.

We have no grass. Saw my neighbour this morning and said to him I was taking Stella for a ride over his farm and let her eat his grass. He just smiled and said, if you find some grass take a photo, because no one will believe you. 

We are in trouble worst drought in 38 years and it is the whole of the north Island of New Zealand not just my patch. The only difference is Northland has been going through very dry conditions for the past 4 years the rest of the country not as long.

I have a trek to go to on the 16th thought i'd ride stella if I can get her a little bit more fit. But I have my concerns for the conditions. All it will take is a spark and its will be all on and no way of stopping any fire that gets a hold. I think they should postpone untill the middle of next month when the temp will have droped and the fire risk come down a little and of course, Stella, Bugs and myself will be a little fitter.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I'm going to pick up my new tow pig this evening so I can have a reason to find a good horse trailer to take the horses to trails when they are ready. Found a 99 Ford F350 dually for almost half its value and no way could I pass it up.
> 
> Now if we lived within ear shot I could have fitted you into a good second hand two horse trailer/float.:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I have brought a new one, so out with the old. Sounds like some thing my wife is likely to say when referring to me:lol:
> 
> The ford sounds like a good buy. trouble in NZ our country roads aren't made for big horse trailers and tow rigs. When choosing my new float I had to come down in size from what I really wanted to accomodate the roads we use.
> 
> I use an Isuzu bighorn 4x4 as a tow waggon. Its only a two horse power vehicle. (Only capable of towing a float and two horses up a hill):shock:


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*horse talk for people over 40*

Thanks for the likes on my horses! I love them! This is Smoke, my other horse that really is not mine.......He is a 16 yrs old. QH.


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*over 40*

Has anyone heard of or experienced siezures in horses? My Arabian is suspected to of had one last fall...Any input would be great! He seems fine now and my denial is diminishing a bit......I know I should not ride him anymore but I still do once in awhile. He has not had another episode so I hope it was a one time thing......


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Sorry I haven't been around. The snowstorm we got on Tuesday night knocked out our power and we still don't have it back on. I couldn't take one more minute of sitting in a cold, dark house, so I fled to a hotel tonight.

We have a small generator and it is keeping our fridge and freezer running. We have some propane heaters but are almost out of propane and everyone is sold out. Hubby stayed at home tonight to,guard the generator and keep it going. It has been so miserable. He is used to "roughing it" since he is an outdoorsy type guy. Me, not so much.

Power company says they hope to have power back on by Sunday night, i think I can handle one more night and plan to go home tomorrow after relaxing and taking hot showers this evening at the Hampton Inn.

The storm wasn't even that bad. Only 7 inches of snow but it was very windy and it was a wet snow.

The barn owner had to kick one of her own horses out of his stall because Isabella was shivering and shaking so bad she refused to eat during the storm. She stalled Isabella overnight and she recovered nicely. Not many barn owners would do that. I am very lucky to have her someplace that takes such good care of her.

So, this was Isabella's first big snow. (She was in Argentina and Florida before) and we have discovered she doesn't like it.

Please send positive power thoughts my way. I will be back on when the power comes back on! 

Take care everyone and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Corgi 
I Hope everything is ok and that the storm will pass


----------



## Country Woman

The Ultimate Alibi said:


> Here is a pic of my Arabian! His name is KUPID......I am new to this forum and find it hard to navigate around! Be patient I will get with the program sooner or later!



Nice to see pictures of your horse 
welcome to the forum


----------



## Country Woman

The Ultimate Alibi said:


> Thanks for the likes on my horses! I love them! This is Smoke, my other horse that really is not mine.......He is a 16 yrs old. QH.


Cute horse Alibi


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, If you had asked for some rain here a week or so ago then I would have gladly obliged you. We had 5" Friday a week ago, 3.5" on Saturday and another 3-4" on Sunday. We are still soggy all over the back yard, but finally drying out across the front. My property slants from the very back and very front down into the middle where the pond is. By Sunday afternoon there was 6" of water standing between my back porch and the pond.



















Corgi, I hope the storm passes and Isabella gets back to being comfy as well as you and hubby getting power back..We also live a bit out from town and every time the rain and wind gets a little above average rain then the power goes out. I have a 6250 watt gene so it carries a fair amount of load to stay comfy in the house. The fire place can double as a water heater for baths after we run the water pump on the gene to build pressure to get water..lol

If nothing else then Isabelle is welcome to hang out here in Fl. with us til winter is over.....

Oh, I passed on the tow pig last night. We drove 2 hours over there to find a truck that hardly fit the description given about it. It was a decent price, but I have enough yard ornaments that need mechanical attention I don't have time for right now. I'll continue to add to the savings and find something more reliable later.

Hope everyone wakes up to beautiful skies and smiling equines...I'll be off work at 12 CST and heading to join the family for the b'day party.


P.S. Don't forget to change your clocks tonight!!!


----------



## Stan

I'm a number of years north of 40 so I thought I'd do a little investigating into the best option for my retirement and look what I found 





*No nursing home for us. We'll be checking into a Holiday Inn! *


*
With the average cost for a nursing home care costing $188.00 per day, there is a better way when we get old and too feeble**. **I've already checked on reservations at the Holiday Inn.
For a combined long term stay discount and senior discount, it's $59.23 per night.
Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon.
That leaves $128.77 a day for lunch and dinner in any restaurant we want, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies.
Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a workout room, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc.
Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap.*
*$5 worth of tips a day you'll have the entire staff scrambling to help you.
They treat you like a customer, not a patient.
There's a city bus stop out front, and seniors ride free.
The handicap bus will also pick you up (if you fake a decent limp).*
*To meet other nice people, call a church bus on Sundays.*
*For a change of scenery, take the airport shuttle bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there.
While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up.

It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today.
And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city.
Want to see Hawaii ? They have Holiday Inn there too.
TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience.*

*The Inn has a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . or the undertaker.
If you fall and break a hip, Medicare will pay for the hip, and Holiday Inn will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life. **
*

*And no worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation.*


*The grandkids can use the pool.
What more could I ask for?*
*
So, when I reach that golden age, I'll face it with a grin.*​​​​*
*​


----------



## Critter sitter

The Ultimate Alibi said:


> Has anyone heard of or experienced siezures in horses? My Arabian is suspected to of had one last fall...Any input would be great! He seems fine now and my denial is diminishing a bit......I know I should not ride him anymore but I still do once in awhile. He has not had another episode so I hope it was a one time thing......


 if it only happened once and it's been a year I would say riding is not bad. Did you have a vet check him out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Alibi, 
EHV1 is an equine virus that can affect neurologically. Some horses do not survive it, but some do. It can go dormant and you may never see another episode.
A blood test for titre count can be done.


----------



## The Ultimate Alibi

*over 40*

Yes I had the vet out to see him the next day. He was as puzzled by what happened as me..He treated him as if he had a stroke...Blood thinners and had him on Bute for a week. His gums were a bit white and his heart rate was high. He seemed off on his left side. But he did not display all the classic signs of stroke so he said it could of been a siezure and to just keep an eye on it. He also said we could do alot of testing that would cost alot of money and still not know the cause. It is hard not knowing what really went on in his head that day. Thanks


----------



## Critter sitter

Well bre rode Doc last night YAY. they did great. 









Hope to ride again today. After we are done at the no bull just horses great Nebraska horse fair. Charmayne James is gonna be there. We are excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Well, heading out to the party shortly and then home to work with my daughters and a couple of the horses. May run up to Jeffers Pet in Dothan tomorrow after church to look at saddle pads. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend and will talk to you later.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone.

Busy with housework today, as it's my day off. No rest for the wicked.  

Got my upstairs bathroom painted this morning. Now I have to get it put back together and clean the rest of the house.

We have a ranch style house that was built in the mid 50s. In it's early days, I suppose it was fancy schmancy. Now it's in constant need of work. Ah well, lucky for my husband that I am not into frills. Plain, simple, and clean work for me.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning every one 
have fun riding to all who are riding 

thinking of you all


----------



## Stan

Only having 50 sq yards of green grass on the place I have been allowing the horses to have a nibble every other day. Yesterday was Bugs turn. Stella did her normal rumble when he was let in and paced the fence line demonstrating her annoyance. Bugs was head down *** up eating. Me, well i was working on the old float improving its looks so as to make it more attractive to a prospective buyer.

Roslyn walked by and I heard her mumble, should try some of the preperations on yourself. Her expression was flat, no emotion. Must be missing Kate I thought, and let the remark go. Well to be honest, let it go, no. Stored for a later date.

Bugs had his munch and come time to go back into the paddock I called him. He came up to me and started to follow me into the paddock and as soon as he saw me begin to close the gate, as quick as a flash he rushed past, back to where we started.

I followed and he put his head down and walked just fast enough to slip past me each time I got to him. Then I had a brain wave. I yelled holt, and he did. Don't know why I did not do that right at the start, most likely because I was being entertained by his antics trying to stay with the grass. I took hold of him by the halter, turned him, started walking and he put in a pig root. (thats a little skip, hop and rear end buck) without any real issue. Into the paddock try and close the gate and he rushed past me again. Determined little flarker.

I won, he tried to push the gate open but settled down. SOOO lots of ground work required. He is to follow me at all times (which he normally does).

Stella. She has cut her leg just on top of the hoof. Looks like she has tried to get the gate open and lifted a large amount of flesh off. Now she is chewing on it to remove the flap. ****, now I need a vet to come in and trim the wound and I doubt it will have healed enough to go on the trek next week. I swear that horse has a 6th sence and knows just when the treks are on, and then screws it up. Can"t take Bugs he needs some miles on him. Boy time to pull him back into line.

Well I did talk about my horse to keep in with the thread, or rambled more like.

Hey, forgot to mention. Two nights ago a possum got into the house in the early morning hours. It came in through a kitchen window, made its way into the bed room and climbed onto the bed. Roslyn thought it was Ernie and started to kick him around. When Ernie gets on the bed its play time. Then she thought its a little heavy, opened her eyes and looked straight into the eyes of the possum which let out an allmighty scream and jumped off the bed. I have had the same reaction looking into the eyes of my beloved in the early hours too.

She chased the possum back out the window it came in. Ill trap and dispose of it later This possum has entertainment value.

Cheers all.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lol Stan! Good thing it wasn't a skunk!


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Stan when it rains it pours 
Hope Stella will be ok soon


----------



## Stan

*On the off chance I may get into trouble for this one but here goes.*
*For the over 40 and those that take offence, I am sorry and will head for the corner now.*

*THE INDIAN WITH ONE TESTICLE*


There once was an Indian who had only one testicle, and whose given name was 'Onestone'. He hated that name and asked everyone not to call him Onestone.

After years and years of torment, Onestone finally cracked and said,
'If anyone calls me Onestone again I will kill them!'

The word got around and nobody called him that any more. Then one day a young woman named Blue Bird forgot and said, 'Good morning, Onestone.'

He jumped up, grabbed her and took her deep into the forest where he made love to her all day and all night.

He made love to her all the next day, until Blue Bird died from exhaustion.

The word got around that Onestone meant what he promised he would do.

Years went by and no one dared call him by his given name until a woman named Yellow Bird returned to the village after being away.

Yellow Bird, who was Blue Bird's cousin, was overjoyed when she saw Onestone.

She hugged him and said, 'Good to see you, Onestone.'

Onestone grabbed her, took her deep into the forest, then he made love to her all day, made love to her all night, made love to her all the next day, made love to her all the next night, but Yellow Bird wouldn't die!

*What is the moral of this story?????*



*OH, Come on...take a guess!*



*Think about it............*



*(You're going to love this!)*



*Very simply, the moral is..................*



*YOU CAN'T KILL TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE!!!!*




hahahahahahaha


----------



## oobiedoo

Stan,
sorry to hear bout Stella but appreciate the information about the Holiday Inn, getting real close to that milestone myself. Always enjoy the stories and jokes. 

Ok, can anyone take pity on me and the pony? The Manuka honey came today but what exactly now do I do with it? Her stitches have been removed and now the skin flap is lifting up and away in places revealing raw looking like red meat areas.looks like she may lose that skin flap, was hoping not. Do I put honey on the open wound or just around the edges of the skin? Do I need to cover the wound somehow? Its not an area you can wrap, maybe extra large self stick dressings would work. The vet said to hose it but I've read on here that hosing after the initial cleaning stimulates the growth of proud flesh. 

Critter Sitter, good looking horse and daughter. Y'all have a good time!
Corgi, hope your power's back on. That's miserable. We've been lucky with the winter storms in NC, but won't be long and hurricane season will be here.
Everybody enjoy the rest of your weekend, got to go to childs birthday party later today. Well I love cake and if I take along a twitch for the four year old granddaughter it might be a good time Happy Trails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oobie, just keep the wound clean, treat with antiseptic, and the skin will grow back. Hair may or may not grow back, but the wound will close. What are your vet's recommendations for treatment?


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Stan,
> sorry to hear bout Stella but appreciate the information about the Holiday Inn, getting real close to that milestone myself. Always enjoy the stories and jokes.
> 
> Ok, can anyone take pity on me and the pony? The Manuka honey came today but what exactly now do I do with it? Her stitches have been removed and now the skin flap is lifting up and away in places revealing raw looking like red meat areas.looks like she may lose that skin flap, was hoping not. Do I put honey on the open wound or just around the edges of the skin? Do I need to cover the wound somehow? Its not an area you can wrap, maybe extra large self stick dressings would work. The vet said to hose it but I've read on here that hosing after the initial cleaning stimulates the growth of proud flesh.
> 
> Critter Sitter, good looking horse and daughter. Y'all have a good time!
> Corgi, hope your power's back on. That's miserable. We've been lucky with the winter storms in NC, but won't be long and hurricane season will be here.
> Everybody enjoy the rest of your weekend, got to go to childs birthday party later today. Well I love cake and if I take along a twitch for the four year old granddaughter it might be a good time Happy Trails!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Put the manuka honey straight on the wound and cover. Has it got the + number on it I mentioned before. And is it dark in colour. If it does not have the + number just use it for breakfast The real macoy has that number on the lable.

Last thing you want is the horse licking the wound and developing a tast for the honey. it may ask for toast as well :lol:


----------



## oobiedoo

Vet said to hose wound clean with antiseptic, got betadine, put her back on antibiotics for another 7 days, has had one round. Continue stalling and hand walk.
The reason I qeustion it is another thread on the forum had so many people saying don't hose a wound other than initially to clean and don't be scrubbing and rubbing because it'll increase the formation of proud flesh. I'd read on here the Manuka honey was great for healing. I generally do listen to vets but I've also learned the hard way over the years that sometimes they're not always right so I try to learn all I can from all sources to decide on the best way to go.


----------



## oobiedoo

Stan, It says MGO 400, old 20+. It's from Manuka Health, in New Zealand.
The pony has been in Judy Judy Big Ears stall since this happened. If Judy found out there was a honey covered pony in her stall she'd really be ticked off at being shut out!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oobie,
Definitely don't scrub on it--correct.
I would rinse with cool water (NOT pressurized, but a light rinsing) twice a day, and treat with antiseptic.
7 to 10 days of penicillin also.

Watch for inflamation--it will be puffy for a while, but should not increase in puffiness. Don't want the wound completely closed for a while as it needs to be able to drain. 

Some exercise by hand walk-in is very good also.

I don't know anything about the honey, so can't comment regarding that. Stan has the knowledge in that area.


----------



## Prairie Rose

I want to add that a wound of such nature may develop some proud flesh no matter what is done, but given the location, less so than a leg wound area.


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Stan, It says MGO 400, old 20+. It's from Manuka Health, in New Zealand.
> The pony has been in Judy Judy Big Ears stall since this happened. If Judy found out there was a honey covered pony in her stall she'd really be ticked off at being shut out!


 
Sounds O/K Ill check it out for you tomorrow i need some for Stella She has taken a big chunk of flesh out of her leg. The tart. 
it wont do any harm and it really does work, manuka honey is a strong natural antibiotic the 20+ is high value We have used it on our horses and toast.

Put it on and cover the wound up as it can attract insects if they are around. But again it does work.


----------



## Critter sitter

ooobiedoo still am a huge fan of doc underwoods horse med...

I am going to have to research this Honey. it does sound good and I have a recipe my hubby will use if underwoods is not available

it is 
equal parts

honey
cod liver oil
unseasoned meat tenderizer
and vaseline 
mix and apply 2 to 3 times a day do not wrap

so there may be something


----------



## Critter sitter

well I am home in bed with a cold and its snowing out... i have 3 dogs here keeping me company... and coffee. i'll watch a movie or 3


----------



## Country Woman

Hi all hope you have a nice day


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, 
I would rinse with cool water, gentle stream, as the vet instructed. It will help cool off any swelling and rinse off pus and debris. Then I would put any topical antibiotics on there that the vet told you to (I'm assuming that he's having you give antibiotics by mouth, though). Then I would put the honey in a small squirt bottle (e.g. like a honey bottle!) or an empty wormer tube with a tip, and gently apply it along the edges of the wound, letting a little drip down into the gap below the skin flap. Stan's in summer in NZ and he's right about insects. Here in the US Midwest, insects are dormant right now so I wouldn't cover unless you're dealing with flies in NC already. 

Honey is a natural antibacterial, suppressing infection from bacteria. The manuka component, from NZ tea trees, has an unusual healing property as well that goes beyond what antibiotics can do. 

Proud flesh can be a problem with any wound, but it's aggravated by movement (e.g. the reason for stall rest), irritation or rubbing (the reason for not scrubbing) and just slow healing in general (don't go overboard with trying ointments or other stuff as too much of a good thing can be bad). Pressure dressings can keep proud flesh under control by forcing the edges of the wound to be flatter, which helps the baby epidermis cells spread across the open wound. 

You'll have 3 steps forward and 1 step backward no matter what you try, so as long as healing is headed in the right direction I'd stick with the plan. 

Good luck!


----------



## Critter sitter

Lady trails this is oobiedos horse not mine. But thank you 


Ladytrails said:


> Critter,
> I would rinse with cool water, gentle stream, as the vet instructed. It will help cool off any swelling and rinse off pus and debris. Then I would put any topical antibiotics on there that the vet told you to (I'm assuming that he's having you give antibiotics by mouth, though). Then I would put the honey in a small squirt bottle (e.g. like a honey bottle!) or an empty wormer tube with a tip, and gently apply it along the edges of the wound, letting a little drip down into the gap below the skin flap. Stan's in summer in NZ and he's right about insects. Here in the US Midwest, insects are dormant right now so I wouldn't cover unless you're dealing with flies in NC already.
> 
> Honey is a natural antibacterial, suppressing infection from bacteria. The manuka component, from NZ tea trees, has an unusual healing property as well that goes beyond what antibiotics can do.
> 
> Proud flesh can be a problem with any wound, but it's aggravated by movement (e.g. the reason for stall rest), irritation or rubbing (the reason for not scrubbing) and just slow healing in general (don't go overboard with trying ointments or other stuff as too much of a good thing can be bad). Pressure dressings can keep proud flesh under control by forcing the edges of the wound to be flatter, which helps the baby epidermis cells spread across the open wound.
> 
> You'll have 3 steps forward and 1 step backward no matter what you try, so as long as healing is headed in the right direction I'd stick with the plan.
> 
> Good luck!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-so sorry to hear about your loss of power & that you had to retreat to a hotel, but glad there was a vacancy. Hope you get your power back & your stock of propane so you're ready if it happens again. We had some rain/snow tha last few days, but are suppossed to be warming up after this. I am looking forward to not always wearing 4 layers of clothing,plus keeping the fire going for much of the day.

Stan-loved the joke. Sorry that SWMBO is being cranky. Is she missing Kate? Is she going to get another horse? I hope no more wild animals invade your home-that is a bit scary.

We had some water leak into the back side of the house-don't know if its seeping under the slider or what-it doesn't always happen, & this was a fairly light rain, but went on over 3 days, but we're drying out now,& I don't want to get to the 100+ days for a few months yet.

Welcome to our new posters-this is a great thread.

With Grace-can't wait to hear of your show results.

Hope the W/E is going well for everyone.


----------



## Celeste

I have hosed many wounds and have never seen it cause a problem. It keeps the buildup of serum and yuck and bacteria cleaned off so that it can heal. I would hose a wound like that twice a day. I would not use a high pressure hose, just a nice gentle irrigation.

My son was home for the weekend and he went on a nice little trail ride with me. We had a nice time.


----------



## Critter sitter

With docs ypu don't hose or clean it creates a band aide and heals from the inside out. 
The instructions are on the website and you can also call and talk to the inventor himself buddy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Corgi- so sorry you've lost power and poor Isabella!!

Oobiedoo- hows the pony today? 

Stan- great jokes, can't wait to share them! 


The show went great! Was the biggest I've been to so far, they had to keep splitting classes they were just so big! Most of my classes has 15 to 17 horses in them! So, we placed second in three of them and also fourth. I was really happy with those results and now know what we need to work on for next month. We trailered perfectly, and on the ride home I decided not to paste her, and she still trailered beautifully! Dare I say we finally are past the trailer demons??!!

Am on a plane to AZ, cacowgirls neck of the woods, to see my parents. Looking forward to more sun and warmth and leaving today's rain behind!


----------



## montcowboy

hi to all new peeps on here. actually got some reading done on the thread. had a great weekend here. no rain.no snow. got clear up to mid fourties. degrees that is. got my fencing done. and got shoes tacked on a couple of horses. and hooked the drag up behind the tractor and drug my pasture . so yes. takes me longer to stand up. my old man sounds get louder this time of the year. but got a good jump on spring so i can start working in the arena with a couple of my quarter horses when the weather is decent. decent = not snowing. pouring down rain or mid twenties. i find every year im more andmore a fair weather rider..lol. hope you get some rain stan. if i could i would send you some or our snow or rain. glad to see every one is doing good. im actually really looking forward to working my one filly in the arena. so im hoping we dont get any more snow. hows that for rambling about everything and yet not saying anything. lol. ride safe every one. looking forward to hearing the stories from the new people on here. happy trails..


----------



## Ladytrails

Oops, Oobie, It seems I got your pony troubles mixed up with Critter. Critter, apologies - so this is the over-40 crowd and you know memory is what it is these days, right?!!? 

With Grace, your news was awesome! So glad you did well at the show and even better news that Kes is handling trailering now. Yay, what a great job you're doing!


----------



## Critter sitter

Giggles not this time. I had the swollen sheath that had not been cleaned in 15 year He's doing better now though that I have him and the vet cleaned him and showed me how too. Poor doc. I found this and thought wow it looks so much like my Doc.










Ladytrails said:


> Oops, Oobie, It seems I got your pony troubles mixed up with Critter. Critter, apologies - so this is the over-40 crowd and you know memory is what it is these days, right?!!?
> 
> With Grace, your news was awesome! So glad you did well at the show and even better news that Kes is handling trailering now. Yay, what a great job you're doing!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, I think you have had your share of troubles in the past few months so certainly wasn't wishing any more on you! LOL I do remember Doc's troubles. I picked out my Dallas' boy parts the other day and was thinking of you and your Doc at the time. Our vet comes tomorrow so he'll do the deep cleaning, ha ha.


----------



## Stan

Stella's latest war wound Its off to the vet to get the flap trimed and a plaster. But I can't get there untill Friday

Manuka honey with an active 20+ is required and today I brought some but only active 5+. 

I am sure she does these things just to get out of work.:evil:
Her skin has come right and with the very hot weather we are having I expected more skin issues so it looks to me the tic collar was the problem 
Now to fix her leg.


----------



## Critter sitter

Oichie Stan poor Stella. I hope she is well soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Ouch..Hope the healing is quick for her, Stan.


----------



## Stan

I keep the horses seperated but yesterday Stella decided to change that. But just before I had given them both some hay and as i was heading back to the shed I broke into a trot. Quite an achievment, however it was down hill. I heard a noise looked around and there was Bugs out to my side and a little behind Troting along with me. I stopped he did a turn around and went back to his hay.

I let him in on to the only green grass we had as it was his turn and after an hour went out again to feed hard tack While inside the shed I heard clip clop on the wooden deck and there was Stella in the same paddock. She had either jumped the fence or crawled under the single strand bungi I use for a gate. Never been done before. 

I feed them the hard tack half a bucket each. Stella scoffed hers and then chased Bugs away his. Now i know why he picks up his bucket. He came back pushed his head in beside Stallas got hold of the bucket, pulled it away, lifted it up and moved away with it. Stella was quite put out but did not have an answer for what he had done. Just wish I had the camera with me. 

Now Stella has learnt to get out of that paddock I will have to put a real gate in. More money.

cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

I have 2 stalls in the barn that are open to the smaller of the two pastures. One is for Jems the underweight 12 yr old and the other is for Sugar the 3 yr old Dun. Boo's and LM's stalls are only accessible from the hall of the barn. 

I used to stretch one of the lead ropes across Sugar's stall to keep Jems out til Sugar finished eating.. After a week she finally got brave and went under it even with it just about the middle of her chest. We clip the lung rope to Jems' halter and tied to the post to keep her in the stall until Sugar has had time to finish.

Now Sugar will stand at Jems' stall opening waiting for us to let Jems out so she can go in to investigate if anything is left. Ofcourse, Jems is doing the samething in Sugar's stall. The geldings don't do this.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-sorry to see that Stella has injured herself-that looks pretty bad. Are you taking her to the vet? Hope she doesn't give you any grief w/the trailer loading. Has your wife started looking for another horse?

With Grace. Congrats on your show & the trailering-sounds like you have fixed that problem. You picked a good week to visit AZ-it's gong to be sunny & warm for a few days now. I live in the Peacock Mountain range east of Kingman-Minimum lot size in my area is 10 acres & it's "open range" so we have to fence to keep the cows out. It's way different from where I lived in So Ca.

I so love to come here & see what's happening w/the members of this thread.


----------



## Critter sitter

ouch!! that is one expensive honey!!!

Bio Active 20+ Manuka Honey 1 Lb: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

it is prob Cheaper in over there stan but that is some $$$ honey lol

Active MGO 400+ (Old 20+) Manuka Honey 100% Pure by Manuka Health New Zealand Ltd. - 8.8 oz jar: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
so nice to see you again
love hearing all the stories 

Stan I wish you all the luck with Stella and Bugs


----------



## Hunter65

Grace those are some awesome results congrats! 

Stan love the jokes as usual, hope Stella heals up fast. She seems to be becoming quite crafty. My pony will lay down on his side and shimmy under a fence.

Our poor barn is a mudpit right now (well the paddocks). It was beautiful on Saturday and I went for a trail ride with some of the girls. Thought we were going to get past the end of the driveway.... but not to be. Hunter and I went sideways down the road bucking and rearing. He seems to have a mental block about leaving the barn. We led him to the trail head and I got back on and he was fine. It is scary though because he seems to panic and then doesn't watch where he puts his feet, he took the BO down into a ditch last week. I am just worried he will fall. I really hope we can get this to stop as I plan to do lots of trail rides this year.

Oobiedoo will be very interested to see how the honey works.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Hunter When the mud dries up and the weather improves 
I would like to come and see you and Pony


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Forty Club*

Hi all! I am brand new to this forum, but not to horses. I am 42, and have had horses in my life since I was born. I bought my own Shetland pony when I was 5 for a mere $25! When I was 10 I bought my first Quarter Horse. I began to show western pleasure. When I was 17 I talked my parents into buying me a TB gelding to jump. 

In my early twenties I was in a nasty automobile accident, and my parents made me get rid of the horses.....a long recovery was ahead of me.....


Since then, every chance I got, I jumped on a horse...never enough time in the saddle for me.....


Luckily, Just 5 short months ago I was offered a 8 yo mare horse to "keep and love" , as she really wasn't able to be ridden. I couldn't have just ONE, so I found a 24 yo mare to keep her company. I cried the day they arrived.....I never thought I would have horses of my own again....once in the blood, ALWAYS in the blood!!


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! I am brand new to this forum, but not to horses. I am 42, and have had horses in my life since I was born. I bought my own Shetland pony when I was 5 for a mere $25! When I was 10 I bought my first Quarter Horse. I began to show western pleasure. When I was 17 I talked my parents into buying me a TB gelding to jump.
> 
> In my early twenties I was in a nasty automobile accident, and my parents made me get rid of the horses.....a long recovery was ahead of me.....
> 
> 
> Since then, every chance I got, I jumped on a horse...never enough time in the saddle for me.....
> 
> 
> Luckily, Just 5 short months ago I was offered a 8 yo mare horse to "keep and love" , as she really wasn't able to be ridden. I couldn't have just ONE, so I found a 24 yo mare to keep her company. I cried the day they arrived.....I never thought I would have horses of my own again....once in the blood, ALWAYS in the blood!!


Welcome to the over 40 crowd, always nice to have new people here 
I am happy you have horses again 
good luck with them


----------



## Critter sitter

Welcome NickerMaker. You sound alot like me. I would love to see pictures of your lovely s We have alot of fun here. I love the no drama zone 


NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! I am brand new to this forum, but not to horses. I am 42, and have had horses in my life since I was born. I bought my own Shetland pony when I was 5 for a mere $25! When I was 10 I bought my first Quarter Horse. I began to show western pleasure. When I was 17 I talked my parents into buying me a TB gelding to jump.
> 
> In my early twenties I was in a nasty automobile accident, and my parents made me get rid of the horses.....a long recovery was ahead of me.....
> 
> 
> Since then, every chance I got, I jumped on a horse...never enough time in the saddle for me.....
> 
> 
> Luckily, Just 5 short months ago I was offered a 8 yo mare horse to "keep and love" , as she really wasn't able to be ridden. I couldn't have just ONE, so I found a 24 yo mare to keep her company. I cried the day they arrived.....I never thought I would have horses of my own again....once in the blood, ALWAYS in the blood!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-sorry to see that Stella has injured herself-that looks pretty bad. Are you taking her to the vet? Hope she doesn't give you any grief w/the trailer loading. Has your wife started looking for another horse?
> 
> Stella has to wait until friday for the vet so the trek this weekend is off. Bugs has not had any work due to the heat so he will not be any good to take.
> As for the trailer. I have her sorted she will load now but after the vet it may be a different story.
> 
> Roslyn is not actively out there looking but if a horse came up that was right she would take it.
> A friend of ours has an older horse that is quiet she is going to use, he will come to our place in a month. A good horse to get ones confidence back on. I know, I rode him after Savannah launched me sky wards. Almost touched the stars i did.
> 
> Cheers all


----------



## Country Woman

I hope your wife finds a safe horse to ride Stan


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Critter Sitter! I am looking forward to checking out this forum....and VERY glad to hear there little drama here! Who needs that? . I would love to post pics of my girls, but can't seem to figure out how.....do I have to be a junior member or have so many posts prior to being allowed to share?


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone so good to be here


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Critter Sitter! I am looking forward to checking out this forum....and VERY glad to hear there little drama here! Who needs that? . I would love to post pics of my girls, but can't seem to figure out how.....do I have to be a junior member or have so many posts prior to being allowed to share?


I don't think so. I usually upload to photo bucket then copy and paste the image code to the thread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Critter Sitter! I am looking forward to checking out this forum....and VERY glad to hear there little drama here! Who needs that? . I would love to post pics of my girls, but can't seem to figure out how.....do I have to be a junior member or have so many posts prior to being allowed to share?


Its really quite simple but being over 40 that adds a different dimention to the delima of posting a photo. Remember some of us are +20 years north of forty so may not have that long to spend waiting.:lol: Don't take offense. I'm only playing with you. My first dozen or so attempts at posting photos went into cyber space never to be seen again.

CW your question of a safe horse for Roslyn. That horse is in the front paddock nursing a sore leg and is called Stella. she is safe won't do anything dirty. Just does all the horsey things one expects from a mare
and here she is.


----------



## Roadyy

Stella has that look like you took the pic before she could do her hair or makeup...I've gotten that one from my wife before...lol


Good morning all,..

I got out in the smaller pasture/ paddock and pinned marker flags for a 50' round pen after feeding the horses.

There is a young man age 12 from my church who is the middle child, between older sister and younger brother who is trying to figure out his identity. After speaking with his mother about him and what is going on at this time in his life, I decided to offer bringing him to the house and letting him try his hand at horse work. He went from head down and Blah,,to head up, hoodie off and bright as the morning sun with no cloud in the sky.

They came out Saturday for an initial introduction to the horses and all went very well. I explained that it wasn't all play and there is work to do before the fun begins. I explained about the round pen needing built, stalls mucked, horses groomed and looked over, pasture poop drug and repairs on barn roof. He got more excited with each thing added to the list as if he was thankful for something that he can do.
He is a good kid who is part of a family we love dearly who are wonderful lovers of God. His mother is a preacher's daughter and his father is the music director for our church, so he is on a strict diet as to what aspects of the outside world he is subjected to. They are home-schooled as are our daughter and other daughters were.

This evening will be his first real work day as I pick him up this evening on my way home. We discussed him doing ring work with Sugar the 3 yr old so that they could see if they could train together in their growth. He knows that if after a 3 week trial period he still wants this then we will sit down and make a commitment contract so he doesn't decide in 3 months that his friends party is more important than his commitment to his work. I'm hoping this will build his already strong ethic values. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Roadyy

double post.... sorry.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Its really quite simple but being over 40 that adds a different dimention to the delima of posting a photo. Remember some of us are +20 years north of forty so may not have that long to spend waiting.:lol: Don't take offense. I'm only playing with you. My first dozen or so attempts at posting photos went into cyber space never to be seen again.
> 
> CW your question of a safe horse for Roslyn. That horse is in the front paddock nursing a sore leg and is called Stella. she is safe won't do anything dirty. Just does all the horsey things one expects from a mare
> and here she is.
> 
> View attachment 132715



Love Stella I know I would like her 
How is Stella doing Stan?


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> Stella has that look like you took the pic before she could do her hair or makeup...I've gotten that one from my wife before...lol
> 
> 
> Good morning all,..
> 
> I got out in the smaller pasture/ paddock and pinned marker flags for a 50' round pen after feeding the horses.
> 
> There is a young man age 12 from my church who is the middle child, between older sister and younger brother who is trying to figure out his identity. After speaking with his mother about him and what is going on at this time in his life, I decided to offer bringing him to the house and letting him try his hand at horse work. He went from head down and Blah,,to head up, hoodie off and bright as the morning sun with no cloud in the sky.
> 
> They came out Saturday for an initial introduction to the horses and all went very well. I explained that it wasn't all play and there is work to do before the fun begins. I explained about the round pen needing built, stalls mucked, horses groomed and looked over, pasture poop drug and repairs on barn roof. He got more excited with each thing added to the list as if he was thankful for something that he can do.
> He is a good kid who is part of a family we love dearly who are wonderful lovers of God. His mother is a preacher's daughter and his father is the music director for our church, so he is on a strict diet as to what aspects of the outside world he is subjected to. They are home-schooled as are our daughter and other daughters were.
> 
> This evening will be his first real work day as I pick him up this evening on my way home. We discussed him doing ring work with Sugar the 3 yr old so that they could see if they could train together in their growth. He knows that if after a 3 week trial period he still wants this then we will sit down and make a commitment contract so he doesn't decide in 3 months that his friends party is more important than his commitment to his work. I'm hoping this will build his already strong ethic values. I'm looking forward to it.


Good luck with mentoring this young man


----------



## Hunter65

To post pictures go to the advanced button below the box where you type your info. Click on the paperclip, browse and upload your photos, close window, click on paperclip again and insert photos.


----------



## Roadyy

Country Woman said:


> Good luck with mentoring this young man


Thank you. He is eager to find something that can be his thing. I'll make I have his mother's permission to post pics of him working with the horses before posting those. I figure he will get some time leading a couple of the horses around this evening while I finish marking out the lay out for the round pen then let him work the manual backhoe.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Roadyy-that is awesome to give this young man a chance to actually do some work & maybe find out if he likes horses. Sounds like it will be beneficial to you also.

Stan-has your wife ridden Stella before? Sounds like your friend's horse is coming soon, though? 

Hope everyone is doing ok. We are having some nice, warming spring days. It really feels good to not have frozen body parts-haha. I plan on going into town tomorrow for groceries, etc & having lunch w/my neighbor that works there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Funny guy!*



Stan said:


> Its really quite simple but being over 40 that adds a different dimention to the delima of posting a photo. Remember some of us are +20 years north of forty so may not have that long to spend waiting.:lol: Don't take offense. I'm only playing with you. My first dozen or so attempts at posting photos went into cyber space never to be seen again.
> 
> CW your question of a safe horse for Roslyn. That horse is in the front paddock nursing a sore leg and is called Stella. she is safe won't do anything dirty. Just does all the horsey things one expects from a mare
> and here she is.
> 
> View attachment 132715




Sounds like Stan has a bit of a witty humor! I think I'm going to like this forum! Hahaha


_Sent from my Verizon Wireless 4G LTE DROID_


----------



## Critter sitter

It was a nice evening for a bare back ride in the snow. 

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Love Stella I know I would like her
> How is Stella doing Stan?


She keeps chewing on the flesh that is hanging so tomorrow its the vet and have that piece cut off then cover it with manuka honey. 

Does one ever wonder why something the hangs of the rear end of a bee can be so sweet that we try to farm it, remembering, it comes from the rear end and in flight do the bees take care of their ablutions thus adding that little bit of extra as they go. Makes you look at honey in a different light now doesn't it.:twisted: :lol:


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> To post pictures go to the advanced button below the box where you type your info. Click on the paperclip, browse and upload your photos, close window, click on paperclip again and insert photos.


It worked for me


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Roadyy-that is awesome to give this young man a chance to actually do some work & maybe find out if he likes horses. Sounds like it will be beneficial to you also.
> 
> Stan-has your wife ridden Stella before? Sounds like your friend's horse is coming soon, though?
> 
> I love my wife but I love my horse more:shock: Roslyn has only ridden Stella in the paddock not out in open country.
> I remember when she rode Savannah and inadvertantly gave her the signal to go. Well Savanah was only 17.2 hands at that time and young. Roslyn hung on for dear life as Savannah navigated around the cattle tracks on the side of a rather steep hill. Savannah thought it was great. She was brought up in hill country so going up, around, coming down, or crashing through under grouth it was all a big game to Savannah. Not so Roslyn.
> 
> Back to Stella. I have a different riding style to swmbo I talk to my horse and give verbal instructions I also try to stay as light on the bit as I can. Roslyn tried to teach Stella to back up but using the method seen in the rodio stopping on whoa and backing up a few paces.
> 
> So whoa and the associated rein signal means go back wards. Good for brakes. Not good in my mind for treking horses. Whoa mens stop and stand still. A very clear signal. Kate had the problem of going backwards and I think it was because the signal she had learnt to stop also ment go backwards. confused horse. So in short is Roslyn riding Stella or Bugs. No, unless she can ride them my way and learn what the one rein stop is. Its the safe place for the horse and for the rider Stella knows it, Bugs is still learning. And after I saw Savannah take off I taught her it as well. But I've got to say. Take away the screeming and Savannah was very impressive. She is half clyde and half TB thats a hell of a mix if you want to have a horse to use for the hunt.
> 
> Bugs and Stella are safe from she who must be obeyed when I'm at work. I hide the ladder, she is to short or the horses to tall
> 
> Would I let her on Stella again, yes, and the reason. No not because Im soft, Not because I like my wife more than the horse, but because if you don't do it Stella's way, you don't do it. I learn't that one very quickly. Stella taught me to listen to her signals.
> 
> And to finish off my little rant. Stella on her first try bitless and no photo shoot is complete without Bugs.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> It was a nice evening for a bare back ride in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great photos.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Great photos.


thank you Stan Bre took off On my Cody and went out to the snow so I had to grab some quick shots.. they were taken with my iphone. not to bad I am so ready for spring the Robins are out and scurring for worms.. and I have seen some strange green stuff coming up out of the ground ..


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Cacowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roadyy-that is awesome to give this young man a chance to actually do some work & maybe find out if he likes horses. Sounds like it will be beneficial to you also.
> 
> Stan-has your wife ridden Stella before? Sounds like your friend's horse is coming soon, though?
> 
> I love my wife but I love my horse more:shock: Roslyn has only ridden Stella in the paddock not out in open country.
> I remember when she rode Savannah and inadvertantly gave her the signal to go. Well Savanah was only 17.2 hands at that time and young. Roslyn hung on for dear life as Savannah navigated around the cattle tracks on the side of a rather steep hill. Savannah thought it was great. She was brought up in hill country so going up, around, coming down, or crashing through under grouth it was all a big game to Savannah. Not so Roslyn.
> 
> Back to Stella. I have a different riding style to swmbo I talk to my horse and give verbal instructions I also try to stay as light on the bit as I can. Roslyn tried to teach Stella to back up but using the method seen in the rodio stopping on whoa and backing up a few paces.
> 
> So whoa and the associated rein signal means go back wards. Good for brakes. Not good in my mind for treking horses. Whoa mens stop and stand still. A very clear signal. Kate had the problem of going backwards and I think it was because the signal she had learnt to stop also ment go backwards. confused horse. So in short is Roslyn riding Stella or Bugs. No, unless she can ride them my way and learn what the one rein stop is. Its the safe place for the horse and for the rider Stella knows it, Bugs is still learning. And after I saw Savannah take off I taught her it as well. But I've got to say. Take away the screeming and Savannah was very impressive. She is half clyde and half TB thats a hell of a mix if you want to have a horse to use for the hunt.
> 
> Bugs and Stella are safe from she who must be obeyed when I'm at work. I hide the ladder, she is to short or the horses to tall
> 
> Would I let her on Stella again, yes, and the reason. No not because Im soft, Not because I like my wife more than the horse, but because if you don't do it Stella's way, you don't do it. I learn't that one very quickly. Stella taught me to listen to her signals.
> 
> And to finish off my little rant. Stella on her first try bitless and no photo shoot is complete without Bugs.
> 
> View attachment 132883
> 
> 
> View attachment 132884
> 
> 
> 
> love the pics Stan
Click to expand...


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> thank you Stan Bre took off On my Cody and went out to the snow so I had to grab some quick shots.. they were taken with my iphone. not to bad I am so ready for spring the Robins are out and scurring for worms.. and I have seen some strange green stuff coming up out of the ground ..


I look out the window every morning before heading off to work. Looking for rain clouds. As I walk around the property I can hear the grass crackle under my weight it's so dry. There is a tropical cyclone sitting between Australia and New Zealand. The only thing stopping it is the huge high pressure areas we have had coming in from the south and holding out the bad weather. How often do you start willing a cyclone to hit. Well we are, now the whole of the north island of NZ is in trouble with this drought. The forcasters tell us we may get a little of it on Saturday but so far they have been wrong for the past 4 months when it comes to predicting rain. Not to mention getting it wrong most of last year. If it does come we will get floods. Well off to the vet with Stella today. Another reason to hate the trailer.


----------



## Critter sitter

I will keep Rain in my Prayers for you all We have had Very little moisture here


I went to a store this am called "All about Bee's" I asked them if they had your Honey there and he said no  BOO they had all kinds there but all was local stuff.. he says they have a Buckwheat honey they call it natures cough syrup
here is what the paper he gave me says


----------



## Stan

This is the brand I buy This particular batch is only +5 Normally its+20 but not available at this time most likely the cause is the dry weather.

This stuff is quite dark in colour. Must have a lot of the stuff from the rear of the bees. ANY ONE FOR HONEY ON TOAST. Now you know why we put it on our animals wounds. We know where its been before being bottled :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

And this is for over 40 mature people


----------



## montcowboy

growing up we used alot of home remidies on injured horses and kids like me. but the two i still use anytime i have a cut horses is used car oil..new doesnt do it. but the used car oil is best for healing frominside out and keeping flies and bugs off. and rehairs up nicely. ive used it on some really bad looking cuts. for rope burns. galls and most anyway you can burn hair off a horse the best and cheapest is urin. sounds gross..but trust me. works very very well. just some really oil horse remedies for the poor ..lol. guess im still poor cause not much else beats those two.. anyways. hope every one is doing good. hope you get rain stan. got my fingers toes legs arms and eyes crossed for you. we are having a really warm nice spring so far. all the snow is gone on my pasture and around my house. about 20 feet or snow depth just up above the house. and no complaints about a nice spring so far. but montana it can change really fast.. ride safe everyone


----------



## Critter sitter

I hope everyone has a great night and a awesome weekend. I don't go out for st Pattys day but if you do have fun and be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

******. I didn't check in here because the kids have been wild, and I needed just quick hit distractions, not something in depth, so now you have said even more. 

Insert appropriate well wishes and get wells, because I don't think I can catch up again. So am starting from here, now I am out of my rocking in a corner mental state. 

Did I mention the foster kids have been wild. In one day, I got 12 emails from the school. One kid got an out of school suspension for 5 days, another kid got another out of school suspension for a day. I found a knife hidden amongst one kids stuff. Seriously, it's just been insane. 

Knife kid moved out, only to move back in. The agency gave 30 days notice to his county, he has to move on, but the county freaked about him changing schools for just 30 days. Makes sense, but heck, for me. There's 3 weeks left in the 30 day period, and so I am searching his room every day. As I don't want him to know I am doing this, I have to return it all exactly, this took 2 hours the first day, and since then 90 mins. Because you know, I have nothing else to do... 


So waves from a half sane person. 

Lucas is doing good, but neglected (he's boarded, so not really neglected, barn owner is amazing, and Lucas is second fav horse on the farm). 

I went to see him the other night and he raised his head when I drove in. I got out, called to him, and he cantered to the fence, he did a western style stop thingie into my open hands. I don't know how he knew, but heck I needed that right then. Other than that, I have only seen him briefly to do a blanket dance because of the weather. 
I even missed the farrier this month, first time in my life I have not been there for a farrier visit. The barn manager holds 99% of the horses, so it wasn't an issue for the barn - but it was a new thing for me.


----------



## AlexS

I have no idea why I have a new font, but I was typing at stupid speeds. Sorry if that's annoying.


----------



## Stan

My hats off to you AlexS a knife kid do you and yours really need that agro in your life.
I am a probation officer so deal with them when they get past 17 years. There are some you can't help. They think different to you and I. Be careful.

We are still waiting for rain, the grass is now dead, its going to be an expensive winter. But thats country living.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 
Stan, I still keep God's ear for you some rain..

AlexS,,You have my admiration!!! My wife and I raised my 2 oldest girls, our youngest daughter, her son who is the oldest of all and occasionally my 3 rd daughter from the ex wife. 1 boy and 4 girls. 
We are down to my youngest daughter ( Amber 12) and my 2nd daughter (Alicia) and my 1st grandson (Jarret) in house..Oh, Can't forget the M-I-L who lives with us also.
We have discussed on several occasions of becoming foster parents and a possible adoption once all of our kids are out on their own.


----------



## Celeste

My own kids presented all the challenges that I could face. They are good kids too. Just things like making sure they got their education and wore the right clothes were enough challenges. The only trouble they got into at school was the time my son decided to drive his 4-wheel drive truck on the grass at school. He had to park off campus and walk for a semester. It did him good to see that there are rules.

I could not deal with kids that other people have already ruined. My nerves won't take it. I truly admire people that do it. If you can't keep dealing with it and throw in the towel, you have more than paid your dues. The knife incident sounds scary.


----------



## Ladytrails

Just a quick moment to drop a line of support, AlexS. You have our admiration; I don't think I have it in me to foster others, especially not the dangerous ones. Sounds like you have your hands full and you are spending your time on the right priorities.... Lucas will be fine and you can pick right up where you left off with him. Farrier understands this is new for you and BO knows what you're going through. So.... don't stress over not being able to do it all, just do what you have to do. And be safe. Heed Stan's comments. Keep us posted; we're praying for you to get through this in the best possible way.


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS I hope all works out

Stan I'll do a rain dance for you.


Docs Sheath is swollen again. The vet said it is not uncommon and to give him bute for 2 or 3 days and exercise at a trot for 20 to 30 min. and if that don't improve then we will vetlog...

here is Bre and Doc relaxing last night.. I thought the would both fall asleep sitting there.


----------



## Stan

In the early morning hours, I have been up and down all night, unable to sleep. One of those times the brain would not stop working, and it started, light rain. Its not a drought breaker but I whipped on the outside lights, rushed outside, soap in hand and had a shower. This time it lasted long enough to rinse the soap out of my hair. Most refreshing. The weather outlook is rain for today. As I said, not a drought breaker at this time so keep those rain thoughts and dances going. We need at least a week of solid rain.


----------



## montcowboy

good to hear stan. i been doing my rain dance this morning for you.but some how it started dnowing here. hmm. maybe i confused my nz rain dance with my montana snow dance. i hate it when that happens.lol. glad you could actually rinse. ride safe every one.


----------



## montcowboy

hey critter. little tip i just learned not to long ago.. when i mount up on my horse. if i have to turn around to see his ears.im pointed in the wrong direction. just thought i could help your daughter out on that..lol..


----------



## Roadyy

Have a full plate going on this evening. Get off at 3pm, stop by local tack store I just found out about to see if they have a french bit, meet trainer at the house, hopefully meet guy from 2 hours away that wants my old pool cleaning equipment(Polaris tractor,booster pump and assorted hoses/wand attachments), then having some new people over that I met through bartering for horse tack on CL.

Will keep the talks open towards more rain for you Stan..
Bre must have mucked one too many stalls to think that smelling end is the correct end to be facing,,Critter...lol

Hope the rest of the weekend is awesome for all of you.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks for the support and well wishes everyone. I didn't know that you were a PO Stan, I'd like that job. I've been really thinking about going back to school, or doing something online so I can be a PO when I am done with fostering. 

I didn't want the knife kid back, but I understand his counties concerns about him changing schools just for a 30 day period. So at the moment he is here during the week so he can go to school, and going to other foster parents for the weekend so I can try to keep some sanity and get a break. 

MY BM didn't mind holding him for the farrier, she holds all the other horses anyway, and I am usually the only boarder there. So it wasn't a big deal. 

My rain dance for you Stan provided snow for us here, I think I am doing it wrong.


----------



## Critter sitter

montcowboy said:


> hey critter. little tip i just learned not to long ago.. when i mount up on my horse. if i have to turn around to see his ears.im pointed in the wrong direction. just thought i could help your daughter out on that..lol..


Haha ya I think she rather likes to ride backwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS I hope that the knife kid can behave. It has got to be hard. I know I foster animals and although they don't carry knives sometimes can be as hard to handle. But to bad you can't stick a kid in a kennel for a time out. 


Roadyy I was hopping he would let a nice stinky one out for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Laugh, if I was allowed to stick them in a kennel I would have a great life!!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> MY BM didn't mind holding him for the farrier,
> 
> My rain dance for you Stan provided snow for us here, I think I am doing it wrong.


Holding him for the farrier.:shock: Whats that for, nail steel shoes on the knife kid so you can hear him coming. 

Being a PO is a thankless job and in a small town it does not make one any friends.

Now as for the rain dance you are all doing. Well get started again the rain stopped by 10-00am the suns out and its hot.


----------



## montcowboy

and im getting snow snow snow.. maybe im wearing the wrong long johns for my nz rain dance..


----------



## With Grace

I don't know who did the rain dance around here, but they need to stop! Got in from AZ last night, and am back in sweaters and rain boots to get to the grocery store. My tan is washing off...


----------



## AlexS

Stan you don't need the type of friends who would know a PO.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan you don't need the type of friends who would know a PO.


You would be surprised who in society visits a PO during working hours and rides their horse on the same treks. :shock: Small town.


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> and im getting snow snow snow.. maybe im wearing the wrong long johns for my nz rain dance..


 
NZ rain dance: tights/leggings/chaps/chafs or what ever they are called and a short grass skirt is the correct dress code. Post a photo. it may not bring rain but a tear to the eye is on the cards.:shock: :lol:


----------



## AlexS

Ugh that's tricky Stan. I have some of the kids parents who hate me and disagree with everything, then others want to be my best friend. One of the current ones Mom is like that, she holds my arm when she talks to me - I don't do touching with people outside of my family. 

Stan do you grow or buy hay? I am worried about what you are going to do for hay this year, as you have had such terrible weather. Is it possible that you can start stocking up now, before everyone else does?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Ugh that's tricky Stan. I have some of the kids parents who hate me and disagree with everything, then others want to be my best friend. One of the current ones Mom is like that, she holds my arm when she talks to me - I don't do touching with people outside of my family.
> 
> Stan do you grow or buy hay? I am worried about what you are going to do for hay this year, as you have had such terrible weather. Is it possible that you can start stocking up now, before everyone else does?


When it comes to the cases I deal with I tend to have the worst and the nut bars. I am the most experienced with the ones others can not deal with, also until last year was the court probation prosecutor so am not liked.

As for hay we are feeding it now and have been for the last two months. As luck would have it a friend has a paddock we can put the horses on week about through the coming winter. We don't get any snow here its called the winterless north but one never knows whats in store this year.

If we dont get a decent amount of rain over the coming few weeks there will not be any autumn growth. That will mean a lot of riding in the evenings and alowing the horses to eat the grass on the road verge. Animals are breaking out of their paddocks looking for food so one has to be aware when driving at night. Also its the first time I have seen empty paddocks. No stock, it has been sent to slaughter.

However with the right kind of rain dance being performed by montana all will be well. He just has to get out of his long johns and into tights.:shock::lol:


----------



## montcowboy

im looking for a grass skirt right now. figure if i cant find one.i might have tomake it. got some weeds from last years growth still standing up. but i must say the last person that saw my legs thought i was riding a chicken.. wasnt sure how to take that one..lol..


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-sure do wish it had rained more for you. Did Stella see the vet on Friday? 

Our community party had a small turn-out-only about 20 people, but we all filled our tummies and had a grand time. I only had 1 small piece of my cake left to bring home-I'll have it with coffee in a little bit.

Happy St. Pat's day everyone.


----------



## Critter sitter

Miss Gracie rose. My deaf BC girl got stepped on at the barn . We were very Lucky it was just her toe. I was doctoring her up and she fell asleep on my lap
I think it is just a small cut. I will look a little better when I change the bandage. 
I had to get a picture of her sleeping.









That's a temp bandage. I need to find my vet wrap I just bought! Lol


----------



## montcowboy

heck of a bandage job critter..lol. glad she didnt have her paw step on or you would have had her entire head and shoulder wrapped..lol. hope your pal is ok. my little trail buddy got stepped on last fall. and he limped for over month. but then he is about a quarter the size of yours... happy saint pats day everyone. never did like green beer.. or green anything now that i think about it..


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I have a hunch that if Montana can find that grass skirt, God will take pity on him and send rain so that he can cover back up. 

Critter, an inventive bandage! I had to take a 2nd look to find the dog under all that hair.... Your bandage reminds me of one that I used on my sheep a while back. She somehow cut into her hoof claw by catching it under the wall of the barn (tin siding on the barn). I treated it as I would for a horse with a cut on the coronet band. Then, needed to put a wrap on the bandage to keep the dirt out....so I used an old knee sock. Pulled it up & over the knee, snugged it up with Vetrap above the knee, and folded the cuff of the sock down over the vetrap to hold it. It looked hilarious but did the trick! She healed up beautifully. It did get a big laugh out of my city-slicker kids...


----------



## Critter sitter

Yes it was a bit over board on the bandage. It was her foot the horse stepped on. Than god that all he stepped on. I cleaned it off real good and looked and there is barely a cut there. The bandage is mainly there just in case she starts bleeding again. She's pretty special to me. I think I may have to attach her to me next time we go to the barn. If there is a next time. I don't want her to get hurt again.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-sure do wish it had rained more for you. Did Stella see the vet on Friday?
> 
> Our community party had a small turn-out-only about 20 people, but we all filled our tummies and had a grand time. I only had 1 small piece of my cake left to bring home-I'll have it with coffee in a little bit.
> 
> Happy St. Pat's day everyone.


Yep she did. And remembered her The moment she got into the float Stella turned her head away. The vet cut he proud skin off no pain killers Stella did not move but her bottom lip was quivering. What a sight.
New trek next month so she is in it. providing Montana stops his rain dance long enough to give some fine weather :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Maybe this guy can help you Stan. 






So glad Stella's on the mend.


----------



## Stan

critter sitter that would help some even if it was just in the garden. The rain lasted for the day and after that the wind has got up and has dried out the ground again. All I got out of it was a quick wash. And the forcast for the next week is a high pressure area again. Nothing but sun shine.

Montana has got the steps wrong or the grass skirt is to short so I figure Ill have to have a crack at it myself. I won't follow the traditional NZ get up, grass skirt and jandles, ill follow my Scottish heritage and wear the kilt. Ill play the pipes while walking around the paddocks. I'm sure it will start something, even if it is nothing more than shooting season.:lol::lol:

Its a very busy week ahead. I will be picking up the new horse trailer on friday, a fishing contest on saturday fix my truck sunday and monday then its two weeks of horse riding sorting out Stella and see if I can get her to walk out on her own. If not then its Bugs Ill be spending most of my time with. Two weeks without nut bars to chase after. Bliss.

Cheers all.

Might get she who must be obeyed on Stella.:shock:


----------



## montcowboy

hey stan.if i have to wear a grass skirt.. i think you should have to also. im about ready to stop the nz rain dance . it might not be working for you stand..but we just got a really heavy snow fall. and its mighty rough on a guy when snow is blowing up under his grass skirt. one more reason for me to love my old torn worn out long johns.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone so nice to see you all again 



love reading all your stories


----------



## Critter sitter

Mental picture of montana and Stan in kilts And grass skirts. Has me giggling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Add this - Stan is dripping sweat in his tropical temps and Montana is freezing his .... ummm.... skirt off in the Montana freezy breezes. 

I'm chuckling, too!


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Add this - Stan is dripping sweat in his tropical temps and Montana is freezing his .... ummm.... skirt off in the Montana freezy breezes.
> 
> I'm chuckling, too!


 
heat shrink and frost bite:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I know, off the the corner


----------



## Hunter65

Hi Everyone. Just spend an hour reading and catching up. Whew lots happening.

I am on holidays next week as well, hoping to get some work in with Hunter as he too is having issues leaving the barn. He is even misbehaving in the arena.

Stan: Here is a picture of an old coworker doing the rain dance for you, hope it works. I had to block out his face in case he happens to be on the horse forum and sees it lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I have to apologize for my newness. Apparently I didn't mention directions to your place for the rain as it landed smack dab in the middle of my place again last night through this morning...I could always run a sump pump and you just keep adding pipe til it reaches your place as there is more than I could use for the next 3 months in my ground.


----------



## montcowboy

*nz rain dance in montana*

sorries stan..but as you can see. the affects of the nz rain dance im doing in montana for you is having an affect i really dont want. all my ex friends in my little town of lolo are talking bout linching me for bring the snow back. well. not that i mind the linching that much. but the snow blowing under my grass skirt is a bugging me alot. trying to load the pictures so you can see the affects as of midnight last night. but having some problems . but ill keep trying. good luck stan. ride safe everyone


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just did a rough run through for my taxes. I'll get a small refund (under $25) of all that was paid in. It was just the last paycheck after I retired in Dec of '11, the hard part is getting the form to file for CA-they will owe me a whole $4-haha! But forms are really hard to come by in this online time. My printer has not worked since last September & now all the ink is expired. 

Oops-company just drove up-gotta run!


----------



## Critter sitter

I would Love even a $1 back I think we will end up Owing almost $15,000.00


----------



## Roadyy

I won't tell you about our refund then. I wouldn't want to upset anyone, but we had medical expenses, child care deductions as well as work supply deductions that got us a fair return.


----------



## Ladytrails

Just got in from the barn, checking on the old (almost) 34-year old gelding. He had his shots last Monday (8 days ago) and he's been off his feed since the weekend. He has no molars so he gets full rations of equine senior type feed. Yesterday had me worried because he didn't act hungry at all, and no poop that we could be sure of. We locked him in a stall so we could keep a perfect poop count instead of wondering whether it was his or his girlfriend's.... Hubby said he didn't eat his breakfast again today so he went out and bought another brand of feed at lunchtime. Hubby fed him a scoop and he seemed to have an appetite for that. Tonight, he practically knocked me over when he saw the bucket. He snarfed down a half-dinner -- I'm withholding full feed until we see poop. Last night he had very faint gut sounds but tonight we're rumbly tumbly.... pulse and temp are fine. Fingers crossed the old rascal leaves me a present overnight. (Stan, by 'old rascal' I mean the horse, not the hubby!  ) So...have any of the others on here had weird experiences with near-colic or horses going off their feed after immunizations? He had 5-way and rabies...


----------



## Roadyy

We haven't had our horses for very long Ladytrails, so I can't help you there. I hope everything comes out for the best.



The farrier is going out to the house this morning for 3 of the horses. Boo still isn't being very cooperative about giving up his feet, so we will wait til the trainer gets that corrected. She was out yesterday afternoon for Boo's first training session on trust and respect with her. 

I leave home at 5am and get home around 5:45pm so I felt I didn't have proper knowledge or time to work that problem out of him.

We also have come to the realization that me nor my daughter have the time or knowledge to get Jems,12 yr old brood mare, trained for trails when she was never ridden. We are looking at finding her another family since we have gotten her healthy now from what she was when she got here a little over a month ago.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...haven't posted in a couple of weeks but I have been reading and trying to keep up.

Ladytrails...hope your guy poops soon! Only horse owners can understand the importance of poop! When Scuffy was colicing last month, I became quite obsessed with it. 

I was planning on riding after work today but just realized I brought a change of clothes but forgot my boots. I only have dress shoes or muck boots. Looks like if I want to ride, it will be bareback. Muck boots won't fit in the stirrups. I usually don't like to bareback it if it is muddy or if she hasn't been ridden much lately but I will see what she is like when I get there this afternoon.

I am trying to get in as much horsey time as possible. My Dad got some very bad health news 2 weeks ago and I am getting ready to spend some time at my parents house. They live 4 hours away. Dad found out he has an aortic aneurysm the size of a grapefruit in his abdomen. It is so large that if it bursts, he will die within minutes. There is a surgery they can do to fix it, but he is 78 years old and it is very risky. He is going through tests now in order to determine whether or not he is healthy enough for surgery. Hopefully, the surgery will be next week. I want to be down there during the surgery and the first few days that he is in ICU. Then I also need to go down there when he is released so I can help Mom the first few days he is at home. I can't take off the entire time from work so I have an aunt and uncle that can help when I am not there.

In the meanwhile, they told Dad to go on living as he had before...nothing he can do to prevent it bursting or make it burst. I can't imagine walking around with, what is essentially a time bomb, in my abdomen.

It's been a little stressful to say the least!


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone so nice to see you again


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no Corgi, that's not good news. Hopefully he is healthy enough to have the surgery. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi I am sorry you are going through this 
My prayers and best wishes go our to you and your family 
not what you needed and more dangerous because of his age


----------



## montcowboy

corgi so sorry about your father. this stuff is so scary and hard. make sure to take care of yourself. ride lots is my advice. some how horses and riding seem to help the deep down stuff that affects us with family illness and lifes problems that always seem to crop up. hope it all works out good for you corgi. keep us posted. lots of prayers and good thoughts headed you and your families way.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear about your father's bad Health,Corgi.. Prayers sent for you and your father, as well as the doctor's wisdom and steady hands.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone. He has one more test scheduled for tomorrow and then we wait for them to schedule the surgery. We all just want it scheduled and completed so he can concentrate on recovery...and not be so scared this thing is going to burst before he even gets on the operating table.

I had a wonderful ride on Isabella yesterday. We did the bareback thing since I forgot my boots. I wasn't going to ride because she was in a ****y mood. The wind was HOWLING and she was unusally spooky. Not a good thing when you are bareback. But then her "boyfriend's" owner decided to ride and once he was saddled up and being ridden, Isabella calmed down and seemed to want to join in on the fun. So I hopped on and after a few little hissy fits, she settled down nicely and we rode in the arena, side by side with her arabian boyfriend. It was very pleasant and so relaxing...and much needed. Here is a picture I took the other day of her boyfriend, protecting her from the gelding in the next field. Notice how Isabella stands by her man. (Actually, they were all just playing but I thought this was a really great action shot!)


----------



## corgi

Here is a pic of my Mom and Dad with Isabella at Christmas. They love their horsey granddaughter and she seems kinda fond of them too!

And I have no idea whybthis pic is sideways....sorry.


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi-prayers for your Dad & his health issues. Hope you have encouraging news soon. Glad you got a little ride in.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Where is everybody? I've been retired since Dec. of 2011. I'm just rattling around at our new home, & the lack of $$ is troublesome.I have heard of an opening-graveyard-2 nights a week. A neighbor is doing it & they need another person on different nights. Yes, she's 20+ years younger than me, but I think I could get my fitness level back fairly quickly. And w/just 2 nights I should be able to make up the sleep as I adjust to the hours. It's a baking job, have to be able to lift 40 pounds (which I can) & I'm hoping there would be a good discount on the food as DH has lost 40 pounds over the last year. The biggest advantage is it's close-about 5 miles away-town is about 20 miles away. I can get there on dirt roads or freeway-so no traffic jams, unless I make the wrong decision.Also, might be able to add in a 3rd day sometimes-just want to keep the hours down so I don't run amuck w/S.Sec- Again!


----------



## farmpony84

Shhhh..... I just bought an $83 pair of jeans....


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl....i'd go for it. The extra cash would be nice and if you don't like it, you can always quit. That's the beauty of being retired. 

Farmpony.....do tell. What kind of jeans?


----------



## farmpony84

Wranglers Rock 47's. I'm in love with them.


----------



## corgi

farmpony84 said:


> Wranglers Rock 47's. I'm in love with them.


Nice!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, so sorry to hear of your dad's aneurysm. Fingers crossed for you. He and your mom are a sweet looking couple; that picture just makes me want to give him a hug!  

Cacowgirl, I'd go for it. Retired means you can decide if you like it or not... it might work out great for you! You certainly can't find something closer to home... that alone makes it great. Plus, lifting 40 pounds a few times a night will be great for core & upper body strength.... 

As I know you'll understand if I start with the end of the story, so to speak, about the old gelding -- we have poop. I think he just felt icky and didn't want to eat. Hubby bought the more expensive feed and he perked up, ate a little, and had poop within a few hours. We fed him half rations to make sure and then put him on full feed 24 hours later. He's cleaning up most of his meals and running from us when we try to catch him to listen to his guts. So, I think that's a good sign, the little rat. Note to self - change the program of shots next year. I read in one of my horse mags today that Rhino vaccine gives them malaise for several days (feeling yucky and sluggish) and that for horses that stay home, it might not be needed. We'll maybe drop that one and see if he gets along better. 

Country Woman, how are you these days? You've been greeting and encouraging the rest of us, are you still on the mend with your knee? Is your husband feeling stronger now that spring is a bit closer?


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Where is everybody? I've been retired since Dec. of 2011. I'm just rattling around at our new home, & the lack of $$ is troublesome.I have heard of an opening-graveyard-2 nights a week. A neighbor is doing it & they need another person on different nights. Yes, she's 20+ years younger than me, but I think I could get my fitness level back fairly quickly. And w/just 2 nights I should be able to make up the sleep as I adjust to the hours. It's a baking job, have to be able to lift 40 pounds (which I can) & I'm hoping there would be a good discount on the food as DH has lost 40 pounds over the last year. The biggest advantage is it's close-about 5 miles away-town is about 20 miles away. I can get there on dirt roads or freeway-so no traffic jams, unless I make the wrong decision.Also, might be able to add in a 3rd day sometimes-just want to keep the hours down so I don't run amuck w/S.Sec- Again!


Sorry to hear about the troubles going on at the moment but on a brighter note Cacowgirl here is an exercise to build up the strength for employment.

Take a 30 pound potato sack in each hand and start lifting untill you have them out at shoulder height arms must be stretched out to your sides. I know it will hurt a litle but you must keep at it.
Once you have mastered the 30 pound potato sack move on up to a 50. Now that is going to start to work those shoulders but it is worth it keep at it Cacowgirl. 

Next is to move on up to the 80 pound potato sack. One in each hand and stick with it. I know it hurts and is stretching all of the fibre in your arms, neck shoulders but it is building your fitness. 

I have been doing this for some months now and have made it to the 100 pound potato sack I can now lift of the floor, arms out stretched from my sides, and I can get them to shoulder height. Without bending my knees.

The power I now feel in my arms, neck. shoulders, and my back has grown in strength. It has improved my horse riding no end. I have been doing this exercise each day for three months now and feel very confident I can tackle the next stage.

I am going to try it with a potato in each sack. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

I made I Long post and then lap top ate it or Cyber space UGGGG


I bought a $95 pair of jeans a few months back Ariats *turquoise strech* I LOVE them but wont pay that much again that was a bit much. 

I have been Stressing out all week My BM is leaving and I am scared am the horses Future at our current barn. I think I may have to go too. I don't want her to go and I don't want to go. I may have total dislike of the Owners But I love the barn and Most of the boarders. I had such a sweet deal with the current BM I pay 110 per horse instead of 270. in turn my daughter and I help out and do chores and feed when needed. I have 3 options that I see. 

#1 Stay and pay full board. 
I really don't have the $$ right now for this and also the owners are a$$es 

#2 leave and go to new barn that is further away from home but could be less $$ here is the link to that place I still need to go look http://riverviewarena.com/index-5.html

#3 offer to become the new BM and have to deal with the owners and there non Horsey stupidity. and control freak ways. if I did that I would either get the same deal on board plus make money off the other boarders. 


UUUUG I am sick to me stomach over this.. My poor horses I worry most about them..

What to do what to do (
*
*


----------



## Hunter65

Bhaaaaahaaaaa Stan good one

Wow Critter that's a toughie. I don't think I would want to be barn manager. How many boarders are there now?


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Bhaaaaahaaaaa Stan good one
> 
> Wow Critter that's a toughie. I don't think I would want to be barn manager. How many boarders are there now?


on our side there are currently 16 horses there could be 22 if full 
as for boarders there are 7 counting the owners 2 horses


----------



## montcowboy

is anyone watching the ncaa mens college basketball tourney?? few things trump riding. roping.and feeding horses..true.. but when its snowing here in montana. the tourney is just what the doctor ordered..lol.. GO DUKE


----------



## Critter sitter

nope sorry just watching it snow outside...... and worrying about Barns 

I just need to go find my own land ....


----------



## Cacowgirl

The road of life sure has some quirky turns,doesn't it? If you move,do you have to give notice? If you become BM-do you become responsible for cleaning all the stalls, ordering hay, etc? Change is a constant-I'm going through it , too-waiting to hear if I have a job interview to go to soon. I filled out an app this morning, the hiring manager is due into work later this afternoon.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> The road of life sure has some quirky turns,doesn't it? If you move,do you have to give notice? If you become BM-do you become responsible for cleaning all the stalls, ordering hay, etc? Change is a constant-I'm going through it , too-waiting to hear if I have a job interview to go to soon. I filled out an app this morning, the hiring manager is due into work later this afternoon.


i already clean stalls and feed about 3 to 4 times a week for all the horses. I have been "helping" for about 6 of the last 8 months. the only down side of me being the BM is dealing with the owners. they are the type that are not horse people but try to be and alsohave loots of $$$ and like to make sure everyone knows it. I am confident i can handle the workload. I have a lot of thinking to do... uuuuuuug


----------



## Hunter65

montcowboy said:


> is anyone watching the ncaa mens college basketball tourney?? few things trump riding. roping.and feeding horses..true.. but when its snowing here in montana. the tourney is just what the doctor ordered..lol.. GO DUKE



Is that the one with Gonzaga? If so then I must cheer for them as my friends nephew is on that team. Kelly Olynyk


----------



## Hunter65

Well one more hour of work then off for a week!!! Yippee look out Hunter we have some work to do lol.


----------



## Celeste

Critter Sitter, did I understand you right that you are cleaning out 16 stalls 4 times a week? That is a lot of work to save a couple of hundred dollars on board. You could work doing something else and put that money toward board. It seems that they would give you free board for all that.


----------



## montcowboy

they won there first round game hunter. there ranked number one in the tourney. gonzaga is doing pretty good so far. its snowing hard here. dropping to zerro tonight. or so close to it it might as well be zero..lol.. im so ready for spring.no wait.this is a rocky mountain spring..lol.. hope everyone has a great weekend. ride safe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Did the deed....*

Hi all! New here...only posted once, but thought I would tell my recent story.

In my first post I said I was back into horses after many years. An old friend had a horse for me, their barn was full, so took her, she's 8. I didn't want her to alone so I found a nice quiet 24 yo to buy.

At first things seemed to work, but as the months since Christmas passed, my younger one started to become really aggressive to the older mare. She goes after her with bared teeth, spins around and kicks at her. The older one is constantly jumping out of the way. Which makes me feel bad because she has bad legs....that is why I took her, to give her a retirement home.

Well I have been trying to do ground work with the younger one, but now she is starting to rear, and spin around.....I have a bad back and leg from an accident, so I have now lost confidence and am frightened for my physical well being....I can't afford to hurt myself....too many surgeries already.

Long story short, it was always the understanding that if things didn't work out with the young one, I could give the young one back.......so I just made the call to tell my friend it's not working, and she needs to go.....she understands.

That was such a hard call on so many levels, but I know deep in my heart that I need to protect myself physically, and this horse is just too young, spirited, and barn sour for me at this point in my life....and for my old girl.

Now, for the question....do I look for another as a companion horse for my 24 yo? I know they are herd animals, so I think I should. I also know there are hierarchies with horses, so am looking for another OLD safe horse....thinking the age difference could be part of the issue? I know there are deeper issues withis young horse that I am not getting into here....

I am just Leary of buying another and them not getting along. Although, I've never in all my years met a horse so aggressive as this one.......like I said, I understand the hierarchy, but this just isn't working! The old horse is easy going and passive....such a pleasure to be around....

What do I do, look for another, or stick to one old one?


----------



## corgi

Nickermaker....what about another type of animal companion for your horse? Like a donkey or a goat?

I think your horse would definitely be happier with a herdmate. If you get another horse, I think another older horse would be a better fit.

Good luck and let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Critter Sitter, did I understand you right that you are cleaning out 16 stalls 4 times a week? That is a lot of work to save a couple of hundred dollars on board. You could work doing something else and put that money toward board. It seems that they would give you free board for all that.


Actually it is 320 off board and help with training. My daughter does most of the cleaning. I would do water and feed. But you are right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I think I found a new barn it's a little further away and not near as nice but it's all I can find in my price range And there is about 80 acres of pasture there. I hate that this is happening. I guess we move may 1st
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> is anyone watching the ncaa mens college basketball tourney?? few things trump riding. roping.and feeding horses..true.. but when its snowing here in montana. the tourney is just what the doctor ordered..lol.. GO DUKE


 

And it is NOT raining in Omamari NZ


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> i already clean stalls and feed about 3 to 4 times a week for all the horses. I have been "helping" for about 6 of the last 8 months. the only down side of me being the BM is dealing with the owners. they are the type that are not horse people but try to be and alsohave loots of $$$ and like to make sure everyone knows it. I am confident i can handle the workload. I have a lot of thinking to do... uuuuuuug


 
Take the BM job and look on it as your work in life to lighten the load the owners have to carry. $$$$$$$$$$ less weight for them. You will be doing them a favour and saving their backs from the strain of the full wallet.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Well one more hour of work then off for a week!!! Yippee look out Hunter we have some work to do lol.


 
My holiday started friday morning and so far it has not gone to plan.
1 Friday pick up new horse trailer Done
2 Saturday participate in fishing contest Well I started with good intentions wading out into the surf and casting but after half a dozen times I got cold and had to stop. Must be getting old. or need a wet suit to keep me warm. So no prize money.

I have a repair on mt truck to do which should be done by Tuesday then its rest in ernest. Riding Stella and Bugs day about for the remaining days. 

So Hunter65 holidays, here we come.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cacowgirl---about taxes and having to pay in:
Ahhhh...but that means that the guv'ment did not get to use much of your money for free. It's a good thing!

We had to pay about $700 in.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Corgi, how is dad?


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Take the BM job and look on it as your work in life to lighten the load the owners have to carry. $$$$$$$$$$ less weight for them. You will be doing them a favour and saving their backs from the strain of the full wallet.:lol:


If they offer me the job it will take alott of convincing of me know. I have not seen the email but vim pretty upset about some things they "the Bo" are accusing my daughter of. I will go into detail later when I read it. but the BM is furious that they are doing that and my daughter did not a **** thing. I found a place it's not perfect no more indoor but at least my boys will be safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! New here...only posted once, but thought I would tell my recent story.
> 
> In my first post I said I was back into horses after many years. An old friend had a horse for me, their barn was full, so took her, she's 8. I didn't want her to alone so I found a nice quiet 24 yo to buy.
> 
> At first things seemed to work, but as the months since Christmas passed, my younger one started to become really aggressive to the older mare. She goes after her with bared teeth, spins around and kicks at her. The older one is constantly jumping out of the way. Which makes me feel bad because she has bad legs....that is why I took her, to give her a retirement home.
> 
> Well I have been trying to do ground work with the younger one, but now she is starting to rear, and spin around.....I have a bad back and leg from an accident, so I have now lost confidence and am frightened for my physical well being....I can't afford to hurt myself....too many surgeries already.
> 
> Long story short, it was always the understanding that if things didn't work out with the young one, I could give the young one back.......so I just made the call to tell my friend it's not working, and she needs to go.....she understands.
> 
> That was such a hard call on so many levels, but I know deep in my heart that I need to protect myself physically, and this horse is just too young, spirited, and barn sour for me at this point in my life....and for my old girl.
> 
> Now, for the question....do I look for another as a companion horse for my 24 yo? I know they are herd animals, so I think I should. I also know there are hierarchies with horses, so am looking for another OLD safe horse....thinking the age difference could be part of the issue? I know there are deeper issues withis young horse that I am not getting into here....
> 
> I am just Leary of buying another and them not getting along. Although, I've never in all my years met a horse so aggressive as this one.......like I said, I understand the hierarchy, but this just isn't working! The old horse is easy going and passive....such a pleasure to be around....
> 
> What do I do, look for another, or stick to one old one?


Welcome! Good for you for realizing when enough is enough. It sounds like the young horse wasn't a good fit at all. If you are looking for a horse you can ride and enjoy that is also a good companion for your old mare, I'd look for an older semi-retired schoolmaster or been there done that trail horse. There is no guarantee the horses won't fight for a time until the pecking order is established, but different horses may be more compatible.

It sounds like the younger horse lacked manners and had dominance issues overall, but age could also have been a bit of an issue too. Horses lash out to assert their position of dominance, but usually once it is determined, they quit. 

My two geldings used to fight quite a lot, but the older was always dominant even though the younger was the instigator. Recently, my old guy (22) injured his eye and gave up his dominant position. I think for a while, he just didn't feel good enough to fight for it. Even now the the eye has healed, he is still submissive to the other, but the younger horse doesn't go at him anymore either. It's like they have reached an understanding and now live happily with it. 

I think this is common when an older and younger horse are involved, as the wiser and more experienced older horse would be the leader. When they get to a point that aging starts to erode their strength and stamina, a younger horse will challenge them for leadership. This is my theory anyways, for what it's worth.

I wish you the best in finding another horse that will be a good companion for your old mare.


----------



## Koolio

I haven't chimed into this thread in quite a while, but I do appreciate reading about all the goings on in everyone else's lives. I can relate to some of the challenges and celebrations many are experiencing.

Stan and Hunter65 - I am also now on spring break vacation for a week. This time it will be a "stay cation" at home with the kids. Unfortunately, just got 2' of fresh snow this last week, so not a lot going on. I do have a 3 day eventing clinic I'm going to over Easter weekend, which is fortunately indoors. I also have a rather long "honey do" list for the week with digging my horse trailer out of a 3' snow bank is the top item.
Stan, I am truly envus of your weather... Maybe you can post a picture of grass so I can remember what it looks like?

CritterSitter and Cacowgirl - employment issues are tough. We just received a provincial budget that means all funding for my current position has been cut, so I am officially declared surplus. Fortunately, I have tenure, so I will have a job, but my new position could mean driving an hour to work every day. With 6 months of winter and crappy roads, this isn't something I'm thrilled about. We all have to have faith that things will work out well for everyone.

My daughter is graduating this year (how did I get that old?), so planning is underway for Safe Grad. I don't know if this type of event happens in other places, but basically the kids are all bussed out to an undisclosed location along with food and drink to party their butts off all night long. As a graduate, I thought this was an awesome event. As a parent, I'm starting to freak out about it. The thought of my little girl wallowing about with a bunch of drunk teenagers in some farmers field just doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy. Part of me wants to volunteer so I can keep an eye on things, but part of me says there is no way I can stay awake all night. Thoughts?


----------



## Critter sitter

Koolio said:


> I haven't chimed into this thread in quite a while, but I do appreciate reading about all the goings on in everyone else's lives. I can relate to some of the challenges and celebrations many are experiencing.
> 
> Stan and Hunter65 - I am also now on spring break vacation for a week. This time it will be a "stay cation" at home with the kids. Unfortunately, just got 2' of fresh snow this last week, so not a lot going on. I do have a 3 day eventing clinic I'm going to over Easter weekend, which is fortunately indoors. I also have a rather long "honey do" list for the week with digging my horse trailer out of a 3' snow bank is the top item.
> Stan, I am truly envus of your weather... Maybe you can post a picture of grass so I can remember what it looks like?
> 
> 
> CritterSitter and Cacowgirl - employment issues are tough. We just received a provincial budget that means all funding for my current position has been cut, so I am officially declared surplus. Fortunately, I have tenure, so I will have a job, but my new position could mean driving an hour to work every day. With 6 months of winter and crappy roads, this isn't something I'm thrilled about. We all have to have faith that things will work out well for everyone.
> 
> My daughter is graduating this year (how did I get that old?), so planning is underway for Safe Grad. I don't know if this type of event happens in other places, but basically the kids are all bussed out to an undisclosed location along with food and drink to party their butts off all night long. As a graduate, I thought this was an awesome event. As a parent, I'm starting to freak out about it. The thought of my little girl wallowing about with a bunch of drunk teenagers in some farmers field just doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy. Part of me wants to volunteer so I can keep an eye on things, but part of me says there is no way I can stay awake all night. Thoughts?


Good to hear from you Koolio! Not really a employment issue here just taxes lol We thought we were about going to come out even and now found out that it will be $7000 that we have to pay in OUCH! I have 2 businesses so .. The other issue I have ATM is the Barn and BO What a really need is my own land. and I think my hubby is realizing that also..


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> Good to hear from you Koolio! Not really a employment issue here just taxes lol We thought we were about going to come out even and now found out that it will be $7000 that we have to pay in OUCH! I have 2 businesses so .. The other issue I have ATM is the Barn and BO What a really need is my own land. and I think my hubby is realizing that also..


There could be some tax advantages to owning your own place.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> There could be some tax advantages to owning your own place.


this is very true  I have been trying to get our own for a long time.. no more stress of BO that way is my biggest advantage.


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a link to the new place...

Horse Boarding Facility - Horse Boarding Stables Omaha/Bellevue/Plattsmouth Nebraska - Rock Hill Ranch & Stables

Not near as Nice as the place now but have talked to long time boarders there and they all are very happy


----------



## Koolio

Critter sitter said:


> Good to hear from you Koolio! Not really a employment issue here just taxes lol We thought we were about going to come out even and now found out that it will be $7000 that we have to pay in OUCH! I have 2 businesses so .. The other issue I have ATM is the Barn and BO What a really need is my own land. and I think my hubby is realizing that also..


Ouch! Are you thinking owning your own land will alleviate your tax burden with hour businesses or address the issues with the BO, or both? 

We keep our horses at home on our own property and it is awesome. I love knowing my horses care is entirely in my hands and that I can do things my way. It doesn't save us any money though for only one or two horses ( as compared to boarding) but it does with more. I tell my husband we need all 4 horses to make our property pay for itself. LOL!


----------



## Critter sitter

Koolio said:


> Ouch! Are you thinking owning your own land will alleviate your tax burden with hour businesses or address the issues with the BO, or both?
> 
> We keep our horses at home on our own property and it is awesome. I love knowing my horses care is entirely in my hands and that I can do things my way. It doesn't save us any money though for only one or two horses ( as compared to boarding) but it does with more. I tell my husband we need all 4 horses to make our property pay for itself. LOL!


LOL my main Concern is the well being and safety of my boys and not having a BO or other boarders that are causing Drama.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone nice to see you all again


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks for your input Koolio. Yes the young one has bad manners....imthinkmi was dooped when I was recommended her.....it was a trusted friend, so I didn't ask a ton of questions....my fault for trusting I guess.

I found out after I had her that her first five years of lifer were basically in a stall. The last three years people periodically worked with her,but found she would often become lame where they were working her for games....hence why they wanted someone to take her. I said I could take her and love her, give her a nice home, and it would give me something to "play with" .....

When we initially got her, we borrowed a gelding to keep her company, but he became unsafe and knocked my mother to the ground, so we sent him back. So this young one was alone for a while, and things were good! I felt comfortable brushing her, taking long walks in the wood, she would handle well, and had ok ground manners. She needed some work but, I could handle it.

Then we brought in the older one, bought her bc we knew she was quiet, and thought she would be a perfect companion, owners said she was real layer back with their other horses....which she IS, but to the point where again, she is bullied all the time. I just think she's old and not willing to fight it out. My concern though is that she has bad ankles and while being chased by my bully in the snow and slop, she will injure herself. I don't want that of course!

So, in the last month of so, when I try to take this young in' out to practice ground work, she rears and prances and wants back in the barn. I've gotten her to pretty much stop rearing while leading, but I really worry about injuring myself, as I am not fast on my feet anymore after all my surgeries....now I think she knows I am leary, and I am afraid she will take advantage. So I don't really mess with her now....

I promised my husband and myself that if i got back into horses, it would be for a bit a pleasure riding and grooming/stress relief for me.....not training the untrainable! I've gotten myself more than I can handle in "old" age" . I just feel like I lost the battle or something....

Again
Thanks for the input.....another question, as we have only owned mares.....would it be safe to have a mare and a gelding together? Meaning if I could find a nice old quiet gelding, do you think that would be an issue?

Oh, btw, the younger seemed to be very agrssive to the older one when it comes to "space by the barn door" and food! Do not get between her and food". She gets nasty!! Ugh!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy everyone!

I had a long, incredibly wisdom-filled post typed out on my handy dandy touch screen tablet when....poof.....in the wink of a millisecond it disappeared into cyberspace. 
Now as I don't wish to go through the trauma of typing it again and risking another poooof, sadly the wisdom is floating in the solar system. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - a gelding might not be a bad idea as they tend to be a little more layed back. I have 4 horses, 2 geldings and 2 mares, that I keep in 2 seperate paddocks. When my geldings were fighting, I kept them paired with a gelding and a mare in each paddock. I've never had problems with mixed gender pairs and everyone is happy. I have moved them so my boys are together and the girls are together. I do this because the mares are starting to go into heat again and when they do, the boys pester them. Also, my boys are fat, so I can feed them both a little less when they are together and I feed the mares a little more. With only two horses, I don't see why a gelding and a mare should not work out well. 

First and foremost, try to find a horse that suits your needs. Again, a semi-retired gentle schoolmaster might be a great fit for you.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Still trying to catch up in this thread, has been a crazy busy week after coming home from AZ... Had a lesson on Kes on Thursday, went well. Show season is rapidly approaching so I'm getting excited. Have one more schooling show, then our first big show is May 9 thru 11th. We'll be showing first level dressage and hunter pleasure classes, maybe an english trail class. So looking forward to it.

Will write more after I catch up on the last five pages...but wanted to just drop in and say happy Saturday!


----------



## Stan

I have a mare and gelding together not by choice 

Stella has always been a b------ so kept seperate from Bugs, but it got the better of her. She either jumped the fence or crawled under the electric bungy but one morning there she was, in the same paddock.

She demonstrates some strange behavour at times. Bugs is my boy and will come on up to me and follow me around. Where Stella won't, and will not stand around for a neck sctatch. rather she walks away. I'm not good enough for her.:shock:

Yesterday as Bugs walked up for our boy session, Stella came between us and chased Bugs away. She then stayed for a minute or two then also turned away. Go figger a mare.

Now I have to seperate them again. I don't want them bonding to much Nothing worse than two horses that won't seperate when one wants to ride with only one of them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Back from the barn....*

The sun is finally shining in this part of the country for once, so I spent a good bit of time with my girls today.....very exciting news....I got on Rainn, my 24 yo for the first time since I bought her at Christmas!!!! . 

I had my mom hold her....and needless to say I was a weeeee bit nervous. It's weird, last summer I had the opportunity to take a 7 hour trail ride through the Montana Rockies and I jumped right on and never thought twice....here a home, I'm nervous a bit......

Anyway, I digress, she just stood there like a champ, so told mom to let go. The next thing I know, I'm walking here around the pasture bareback and halter and lead rope! I don't even own a bridle or saddle yet! . I'm elated! It was sooooo fun. I felt like I was 17 again...ya know...the age when you have no fear of hurting yourself! Hahaha

It certainly was the confidence booster I needed with all the garbage im going through with my other one.

Guess I'm going shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Tack shopping? That is such fun. Maybe a bareback pad, so you don't have to worry about saddle fit? But, if you think you might be going on longer rides, a real saddle will probably be more comfortable for both you & the horse. A 7-hour trail ride? I would be so sore.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi all :wink:
Welcome to all the new folks 

*Grace:* Are you ready for show season girl? show me those ribbons!!

*Stan:* So sorry about Kate, your wife will hopefully get over it, hows your boy coming along? And how is stella these days?

*CW:* Any updates on you riding??

*Critter:* your new boy is adorable, how is he doing?

If I forgot anyone, very sorry, there were a ton of pages to go through!

I've been trolling the thread when I have had time, it's been totally mental here, between Sapphira, work and home im pooped! We have been preparing for show season, we aced a mock level 1-A test last week in dressage, and "I think" we are ready......

I am also going to change barns. Reason is a whole bunch of things that accumulated to the breaking point of me saying enough is enough! 

Today my girl had a gash on her head behind her ear, no idea how she got it and she was completely head shy for the first 20-30 minutes I spent with her. Done with always wondering what I'll find next...So im changing to a barn that is WAAAY nicer, air exchanger in every stall, nutritionist, very open barn area, all day turnout seven days a week with their own personal paddock, and its only $25 more expensive then im currently paying ha ha ! ill post pics once she gets settled in. I am so angry still at finding her hurt, it was just the last straw.

Sapphira and I are getting along like gangbusters, she's very curious, and still such a baby at times lol. She's going very well under saddle, but is still testing me with every ride for the first 10 minutes :lol: She is quite the funny mare, her trick of the week was diving into her mash and flipping it on me from her feeding trough, she then bobbed her head at me lol, i'm sure she was a pig in another life ****!


----------



## Stan

Fahntasia said:


> Hi all :wink:
> Welcome to all the new folks
> 
> *Grace:* Are you ready for show season girl? show me those ribbons!!
> 
> *Stan:* So sorry about Kate, your wife will hopefully get over it, hows your boy coming along? And how is stella these days?
> 
> *CW:* Any updates on you riding??
> 
> *Critter:* your new boy is adorable, how is he doing?
> 
> If I forgot anyone, very sorry, there were a ton of pages to go through!
> 
> I've been trolling the thread when I have had time, it's been totally mental here, between Sapphira, work and home im pooped! We have been preparing for show season, we aced a mock level 1-A test last week in dressage, and "I think" we are ready......
> 
> I am also going to change barns. Reason is a whole bunch of things that accumulated to the breaking point of me saying enough is enough!
> 
> Today my girl had a gash on her head behind her ear, no idea how she got it and she was completely head shy for the first 20-30 minutes I spent with her. Done with always wondering what I'll find next...So im changing to a barn that is WAAAY nicer, air exchanger in every stall, nutritionist, very open barn area, all day turnout seven days a week with their own personal paddock, and its only $25 more expensive then im currently paying ha ha ! ill post pics once she gets settled in. I am so angry still at finding her hurt, it was just the last straw.
> 
> Sapphira and I are getting along like gangbusters, she's very curious, and still such a baby at times lol. She's going very well under saddle, but is still testing me with every ride for the first 10 minutes :lol: She is quite the funny mare, her trick of the week was diving into her mash and flipping it on me from her feeding trough, she then bobbed her head at me lol, i'm sure she was a pig in another life ****!


Where have you been hiding good to see you again.

Roslyns doing fine, she has come to grips with moving Kate on. As for Stella, she is doing very well no more skin issues just her attitude which took a tumble this afternoon. She is in the same paddock as Bugs and of course doing her mare, thing being the boss.

I threw hay over the fence for them she got started and bugs came running. Stella tried to chase him off the hay, she turned her rear and kick out at him. Quick as a flash Bugs spun around and returned the favour. She did it again he responded the same way.

Looks like the tart has met her match. When i left they were sharing the same pile of hay.

The coming two weeks they will both be getting some milage. Might even get Roslyn onto Stella. She is a tart (Stella in mean) but she is steady and no dirt so Roslyn won't get dumped. Get her interest increased.

Just a little bit of horsey stuff.
Hey all. I don't know what you do in the states but here in NZ not many ballance the wheels on the horse trailer/float. 

How many of us drive our car with the wheels out of ballance. Not for long, but we haul the horses in the float for hours at speed with unballanced wheels. Think of the vibration the horses have to put up with No wonder they sometimes dont want to go into the float.

On the way back from picking up the new float, which towed like a dream. I decided to stop and have the wheels ballanced. The guy at the tyre shop said it was the first time he had ballanced a trailer. 

I could feel the difference when I continued on my trip. I never noticed before how much vibration was being transmited through the tow bar. After the ballance it made a very noticable difference to the towing vehicle. Made me wonder how unsettling it must be for the horse on a trip.
Roaring down the highway at 60 miles an hour having the sh--- shaken out of them.


----------



## Fahntasia

*Stan:* Glad to hear that Stella hasn't lost her spunk, but it seems she has met her match lol! I'm so glad that you are keeping her, she seems to have so much character (the horse, not your wife:wink

I have been so busy with work, and Sapphira is on a regular training schedule since show season is starting. I swear I feel 100 years old every time I get up in the morning these days :lol: Riding a 4 year old stubborn mare is certainly nothing like riding a push button 10 year old. Mind you once we get "who's the boss" sorted out, she does ride like a dream


----------



## Ladytrails

Fahntasia, good to hear from you. Congrats on being ready for your show, we will expect pictures! Too bad about her head gash and all that you're dealing with, but sounds like you've found a bargain of a dream barn if it's only $25 more than what you're paying now. Is it a lot further drive from home, or is it all a win-win for you? Even though there will be a transition period for Sapphira to get used to it, it sounds like they understnad horses and safety, all good. 

Stan, love the "heels to you, baby" story of the siblings. What personaliaties. Sounds like Stella has, indeed, met her match. Don't you love it when you go from worrying they will injure each other to watching them eat nose to nose? Sillies....


----------



## Koolio

*What does it look like where you live?*

Everyone's posts about their daily goings on got me wondering what it looks like where you live today. It is beautiful here, but cold. 










This was taken off my kitchen deck just after 9am this morning, just after morning feeding. It is a beautiful sunny day, but as you can see, spring still hasn't sprung. The outside temperature is -13C. We won't be riding outside today, but my daughter and I will haul in to an arena to give both the horses and us a little exercise. Hopefully our view will change dramatically in the next week or so.


----------



## Critter sitter

Great to hear from you Fahntasia  Doc is doing Great Bre Loves him so much. she has taken him on mini trail rides and he is so easy going bare back and in saddle. I thought for sure he would get antsy in the pasture riding but he didn't. I have only been on him once and he felt good. 
I know the Pooped thing .. I am just lucky owning my business I can get on at work in down time. But at the salon in kinda my relax time after that it is GO GO till bed time. between the pet sitting business and then the the barn and doing chores and feeding and trying to ride..... I actually may enjoy the move with no more work for everyone elses horses......


Fahntasia said:


> Hi all :wink:
> 
> 
> *Critter:* your new boy is adorable, how is he doing?
> 
> If I forgot anyone, very sorry, there were a ton of pages to go through!
> 
> I've been trolling the thread when I have had time, it's been totally mental here, between Sapphira, work and home im pooped! We have been preparing for show season, we aced a mock level 1-A test last week in dressage, and "I think" we are ready......
> 
> I am also going to change barns. Reason is a whole bunch of things that accumulated to the breaking point of me saying enough is enough!
> 
> Today my girl had a gash on her head behind her ear, no idea how she got it and she was completely head shy for the first 20-30 minutes I spent with her. Done with always wondering what I'll find next...So im changing to a barn that is WAAAY nicer, air exchanger in every stall, nutritionist, very open barn area, all day turnout seven days a week with their own personal paddock, and its only $25 more expensive then im currently paying ha ha ! ill post pics once she gets settled in. I am so angry still at finding her hurt, it was just the last straw.
> 
> Sapphira and I are getting along like gangbusters, she's very curious, and still such a baby at times lol. She's going very well under saddle, but is still testing me with every ride for the first 10 minutes :lol: She is quite the funny mare, her trick of the week was diving into her mash and flipping it on me from her feeding trough, she then bobbed her head at me lol, i'm sure she was a pig in another life ****!


----------



## Country Woman

Sorry no updates on me riding yet 

we need to focus on moving to a bigger place 

Welcome all the new members


----------



## NickerMaker71

Cacowgirl, yes tack shopping! Well...I didn't exactly go, as our nearest one is an hour and a half away. I usually try to make a day of it! 
Actually I've been holding off buying tack b/c I'm going to a big symposium soon, and I was hoping to trade in my old huntseat saddle and find something that would work now! Fun stuff for sure!

Also Cacowgirl, I believe you are the one who asked...7 hour trail ride.....yes, I wasn't exaggerating. My husband and I took a two week, 6 state tour last summer. My uncle lives in MT and got his friend to take me into the mountains...it was a 'bucket list' thing for me. I felt OK during the ride, it wasn't until we jumped in the car to head towards WY the next morning that yeeoooww:shock: my bumm hurt! THREE days later when we made it to CO and I took a ride through the Garden of the Gods it STILL hurt...but of course I didn't tell anyone! :wink: This was a chance of a lifetime!!



Sunday night.......back to the grind tomorrow, but only a three day week for me......I can hang on!:lol: HOw about all of you?

Thanks to all of those who are welcoming the newbies! I think I am going to like it here!

Have a good one all!


----------



## Critter sitter

This week is crunch time I have alot to do. And I'm going to be nervous this next month. Till I get the boys moved. 

I did do something this weekend that made me feel good. A fellow friend And former hf lady had $500 I. Hay stolen from her The man is a Canadian living in the is so there is nothing they can do. ;(. Well her horses were gonna either starve as there is 8 to 10 feet of snow on the ground. I helped her fine and paid part of the fee for more hay. They are delivering it tomorrow. I feel good that I could help the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

Morning all 

*Critter:* Doc looks like a REALLY comfy ride, I'm so glad he settled in so well and that Bre fell in love with him  I fully believe in karma, you did a great thing, and will be rewarded for it!

*Nicker:* Welcome to the forum, we are a great bunch on this forum, some of us are a bit scatterbrained, but that is the prerogative of age :wink:

Eh tack shopping....I have accumulated so much crap in the 8 months I have had Sapphira it blows me away.....I need another locker just to put stuff in lol. Next "big" purchases are a beautiful dressage bridle, and a gorgeous dressage saddle. But the saddle wont be until next year as she will be 5 and pretty much filled out and up.

I made the leap, I went to see the barn yesterday, its gorgeous, windows in every stall, well lit, horses are the main priority, and it smells clean...:-o
Shipping has been arranged, she will be in her new home on Sunday, I am soooo nervous, no idea why....I wont be telling the barn owner until the last minute that I'm leaving. My only problem is this, I really like my riding coach, but she's friends with the BO, do I tell her today at my lesson, or wait to tell her?

I lunged my sassy brat yesterday, she now does transitions properly, before she learned some manners it was just a mad dash around the ring with me spazzing and yelling WHOA! continuously and praying to all the gods out there that she doesn't break something lol. She did decide that at the end of our session there was a horse eating monster somewhere in the arena, and wanted to spook, we just couldn't find it :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Fahntasia said:


> Morning all
> 
> *Critter:* Doc looks like a REALLY comfy ride, I'm so glad he settled in so well and that Bre fell in love with him  I fully believe in karma, you did a great thing, and will be rewarded for it!
> 
> *Nicker:* Welcome to the forum, we are a great bunch on this forum, some of us are a bit scatterbrained, but that is the prerogative of age :wink:
> 
> Eh tack shopping....I have accumulated so much crap in the 8 months I have had Sapphira it blows me away.....I need another locker just to put stuff in lol. Next "big" purchases are a beautiful dressage bridle, and a gorgeous dressage saddle. But the saddle wont be until next year as she will be 5 and pretty much filled out and up.
> 
> I made the leap, I went to see the barn yesterday, its gorgeous, windows in every stall, well lit, horses are the main priority, and it smells clean...:-o
> Shipping has been arranged, she will be in her new home on Sunday, I am soooo nervous, no idea why....I wont be telling the barn owner until the last minute that I'm leaving. My only problem is this, I really like my riding coach, but she's friends with the BO, do I tell her today at my lesson, or wait to tell her?
> 
> I lunged my sassy brat yesterday, she now does transitions properly, before she learned some manners it was just a mad dash around the ring with me spazzing and yelling WHOA! continuously and praying to all the gods out there that she doesn't break something lol. She did decide that at the end of our session there was a horse eating monster somewhere in the arena, and wanted to spook, we just couldn't find it :wink:


On that is a Delma. We are getting ready to move too. I found a barn I love. It's way way more. I told bre if we went there I would have to sell Cody. Bre said mom I don't need all that fancy stuff lets go to the less $$ one. So we went and looked and talked to the BO . Now we move at the end of the month. My BM knows. But BO don't. So we will see what happens. I don't have issues at all with the BM other than she's moving ;(. Just the BO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

The man is a Canadian living in the is so there is nothing they can do

That's a load of hooey. Either the police don't want to do anything or someone has told an untrue story about the theft of the hay.


----------



## Roadyy

Had a really wet day Saturday morning that turned into a beautiful afternoon then enjoyed a gorgeous afternoon yesterday after church. Spent most of it out in the yard with the kids...

Here is a pic of the DW and 5 of the 10 kids. The new big kid is enjoying being alone with the the hay ring at the time of the pic and the other 4 K-9 kids are relaxing in the house watching Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## Critter sitter

Saddlebag said:


> The man is a Canadian living in the is so there is nothing they can do
> 
> That's a load of hooey. Either the police don't want to do anything or someone has told an untrue story about the theft of the hay.



It is VERY true on many counts SB.. you want his name and you can try to go after him?
All they can do is ship him home.

you may not believe and are a skeptic of alot of things. but I know this to be 200% true. the a$$ took $500 for the hay and then Sold the hay to someone else that he was supposed to Hold for the Buyer. IT does not matter Karma will get him and the horses have more hay now. and will be taken care of.


----------



## Koolio

*Must practice loading today*

My awesome DH dug my horse trailer out of the snowbank so daughter and I could take my Arab gelding, Koolio and our very green Welsh x Hano mare, Himmy to the stable yesterday for a ride. Part of the reason for this trip was to give my daughter a chance to try out her new dressage saddle before the fitter comes on Tuesday. As always, Koolio was a perfect gentleman in all respects and Himmy, although very green, was pretty good.

Trailering was a little more challenging. Again, Koolio was awesome, but Himmy was a bit reluctant to load up when we left home. I drove very slowly as the roads were rough with snow and ice in spots, but then we met the train at the crossing, and the conductor blowed his whistle over and over. Poor Himmy couldn't see what the monstrous noise was. She settled as soon as it passed, but the event seemed to have rattled her for getting back in the trailer when it was time to come home.

I don't think she was really scared, just being stubborn, but she had no intention of getting on that trailer. We pulled and pushed and prodded and coaxed for over 30 minutes to get her in. Working in the slippery snow made it they much more frustrating for all of us. We did finally get her in and get her home, but tomorrow we take her and the other mare back for saddle adjustment and fitting. She will also be hauled regularly to lessons once the snow melts, so we will have to work on practicing loading ASAP. The trailer is a two horse straight haul, so if anyone has any suggestions for loading a reluctant horse, please share them!


----------



## Roadyy

When I went to pick up my newest 7 year old QH gelding, who has been in the pasture for almost a year, he didn't want to load right after the seller stated that he was a great loader..lol

I walked him back and forth between me and the trailer until he stopped to smell the trailer. Then made him walk back and forth a few more times before trying to lead him in. He still didn't go so went back to walking him between me and the trailer on both sides as well as across the back. Took about 10 minutes before trying to load him the next time and he nearly ran over me trying to get in there. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> My awesome DH dug my horse trailer out of the snowbank so daughter and I could take my Arab gelding, Koolio and our very green Welsh x Hano mare, Himmy to the stable yesterday for a ride. Part of the reason for this trip was to give my daughter a chance to try out her new dressage saddle before the fitter comes on Tuesday. As always, Koolio was a perfect gentleman in all respects and Himmy, although very green, was pretty good.
> 
> Trailering was a little more challenging. Again, Koolio was awesome, but Himmy was a bit reluctant to load up when we left home. I drove very slowly as the roads were rough with snow and ice in spots, but then we met the train at the crossing, and the conductor blowed his whistle over and over. Poor Himmy couldn't see what the monstrous noise was. She settled as soon as it passed, but the event seemed to have rattled her for getting back in the trailer when it was time to come home.
> 
> I don't think she was really scared, just being stubborn, but she had no intention of getting on that trailer. We pulled and pushed and prodded and coaxed for over 30 minutes to get her in. Working in the slippery snow made it they much more frustrating for all of us. We did finally get her in and get her home, but tomorrow we take her and the other mare back for saddle adjustment and fitting. She will also be hauled regularly to lessons once the snow melts, so we will have to work on practicing loading ASAP. The trailer is a two horse straight haul, so if anyone has any suggestions for loading a reluctant horse, please share them!


I have had trouble with my horses loading. First lesson I learnt was don't let the horse win. When loading you have to get them in or it re-inforces them not going in.

Second lesson I also learnt was not to lead them in. Its dangerous. If the horse suddenly charges forward you are going to get hurt.

I had a Parelli trainer take Stella in hand and sorted her loading, and me. I had some learning and changing from leading her in. To driving her in.
The conclusion was Stella was being the boss and that had to be changed. Bugs demonstrated fear, he would start to show sweat spots on his neck. Two different problems.

I now stand at the left of the trailer ramp and drive her into the right side stall all by tapping her on her ample rump. She tries it on by walking down the right side of the trailer but I just bring her back shorten up the lead and she will go in. Its all part of her trying to maintain control.

I am about to start on Stella and Bugs getting them used to the new float. Its a rear straight loader, but has a front side ramp to unload from if required. I expect both horses to try and take the advantage and not want to load. I have news for them and its all bad.

The best thing I did with Both horses was I got some oine they did not know to get them going in and out of the float and then while they were doing that I took over. The look on Stella's face when she went in for me and then it clicked what she had done. She turned and looked at me and you could see the expression in her eyes. How did that happen. But I had controll back again.

If you get some one else to try make sure they really know what they are doing.
If the horses are loading but reluctantly each time they get in take them for a short ride and then home again. Leave the trailer on the tow vehicle as you will need to do this a dozen times over the next few days to get the message installed.

Good luck


----------



## Roadyy

I guess I should have stated that I was stepping up into the right bay so as to lead him into the left bay when he was ready to go on in. His chin caught me in the back of my left shoulder as he went to start in...

I reread my post after reading Stan's reply and saw how the wording made it sound bad. I would never go into the bay that I am trying to get a horse into....

Thanks for causing me to reread that Stan....I would hate to have someone take something I posted in the wrong way and end up badly hurt....


----------



## Koolio

Thanks for the advise. So far, we have been leading this horse in and then going out the escape door, but all my other horses go in themselves. Much safer! I think we will practice in the yard today, just getting her in and out with nice rewards when she goes in. Hopefully we can n this issue in the bud before show season.


----------



## Critter sitter

couldn't Agree more with most of that .. Each horse is different though as you know of with my daughters Mare we just sold... Koolio Look at my thread 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/help-trailering-very-diffcult-mare-155194/


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...

Just heard from Mom. Dad's surgery has been scheduled for early Wednesday morning so I am headed 4 hours south tomorrow after work.

I will let you know when he comes through it with flying colors!!!!

Spent some time with Isabella today, trying to let her know that she won't see me for a little while. I see her at least 4 days a week. I know she won't even notice I am gone but she is my therapy and I know I am going to miss her horribly, almost as much as my hubby!

So, the next couple of weeks are going to involve a lot of stress and a lot of travel. Positive thoughts and prayers are appreciated!


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, positive thoughts wrapped around you. Imagine a hedge of positive thoughts wrapped around your daddy. Those are our prayers that he is held safe and protected from any harm and that the doctors are all on the top of their game. Don't forget to take care of yourself!!!! - if you get run down, you could catch cold or something, not good for you or for your family. Take care and try to find a time to keep us posted!


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Barn*

Gosh, reading all of your posts made me aware of how many people board their horse! Not to sound small town, but I never really thought about it because between my two parents, we've always had our own barns! 😊 Currently my mom is housing my two as she just built a barn to " try her hand at raising goats". So for Christmas, she built me two box stalls onto the end of her barn for me! 😃 Great mom, huh? We take tuns doing the chores. I am usually there 4 days a week. Guess once school is out, I'll be there WAY more! So far so good! It helps us both out!

Question, I notice many of put BM, which I assume is barn manager. But what does BO mean?


Good luck to all of you moving barns. I can't imagine the stress of learning how things are " done" at each place? 😳


----------



## Critter sitter

Yes BM is barn manager. BO is barn owner. Thanks for the well wishes I'm begging the hubby to buy me a little land so I don't have to board. t


NickerMaker71 said:


> Gosh, reading all of your posts made me aware of how many people board their horse! Not to sound small town, but I never really thought about it because between my two parents, we've always had our own barns! 😊 Currently my mom is housing my two as she just built a barn to " try her hand at raising goats". So for Christmas, she built me two box stalls onto the end of her barn for me! 😃 Great mom, huh? We take tuns doing the chores. I am usually there 4 days a week. Guess once school is out, I'll be there WAY more! So far so good! It helps us both out!
> 
> Question, I notice many of put BM, which I assume is barn manager. But what does BO mean?
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you moving barns. I can't imagine the stress of learning how things are " done" at each place? 😳


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Thanks for the advise. So far, we have been leading this horse in and then going out the escape door, but all my other horses go in themselves. Much safer! I think we will practice in the yard today, just getting her in and out with nice rewards when she goes in. Hopefully we can n this issue in the bud before show season.


I was leading Stella in and in the end it help to give her the upper hand. I also went out the grooms door. Driving from behind is the natural way and it is the way the alpha mare pushes around the younger horses. With Stella when I achieved driving her, I not only got her into the float. I also keep on cementing my dominance over her. (Not often a man get the better of a mare now is it) :shock::lol::lol::lol:. 

The only reward they get is no more pressure, the float/trailer has to become their place of reward.
I also tried the food reward. It is not long lasting and a smart horse will turn that into their advantage.
Good luck today.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Yes BM is barn manager. BO is barn owner. Thanks for the well wishes I'm begging the hubby to buy me a little land so I don't have to board. t
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trying to con your husband into buying some land for the horse from a male point of view is not the way to go.

Try this. You have to find a reason why *HE* wants to live on some land. It has to be *his* idea and all of the advantages he will have by owning and living on a small spread. Dont mention the fencing and the water issues and the fact the horses need a barn to be housed in and all that expensive stuff. But he will have his own man cave, and space to swing the cat around without hitting an object.

The art of a relationship, and getting what you want, is to get the other person to do what you want them to do, while, they think they are doing what they want to do. Men do this to women all the time. 

So go to it critter sitter.


----------



## Stan




----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, what a clever float design. I like it! Your advice to critter sitter was right on. Mr. Trails says happy Ladytrails means happy Mr. Trails.... so the ladies can always use the angle that a lady worried about horse safety and daughter safety is not a happy lady.


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> Trying to con your husband into buying some land for the horse from a male point of view is not the way to go.
> 
> Try this. You have to find a reason why *HE* wants to live on some land. It has to be *his* idea and all of the advantages he will have by owning and living on a small spread. Dont mention the fencing and the water issues and the fact the horses need a barn to be housed in and all that expensive stuff. But he will have his own man cave, and space to swing the cat around without hitting an object.
> 
> The art of a relationship, and getting what you want, is to get the other person to do what you want them to do, while, they think they are doing what they want to do. Men do this to women all the time.
> 
> So go to it critter sitter.


This made me chuckle as just this evening I was telling DH about the plans I have for our (my) new barn. While I was describing in detail, the wonderful tack room I am expecting him to help me build, he asked if he could have the wall space in the garage where my current horse blankets and saddles are hung to hang his extra motorcycle tires. My reply was, "Of course dear. We are building the barn for you so that I can get all my stinky horse stuff out your heated garage and you will have more work and storage space for your motorcycles". He nodded and smiled.

It's all in the presentation. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Nice float (trailer) Stan! What make is it? I think we can get something similar made by Brenderup trailers here, but they are uncommon. What do you do for tack storage?


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Nice float (trailer) Stan! What make is it? I think we can get something similar made by Brenderup trailers here, but they are uncommon. What do you do for tack storage?


Float make is, Ifor Williams. Made in Wales. (No chinese parts)
There are extra parts that bolt onto the grooms door for tack and saddles. I have not bothered with at this time untill I settle on what extras I need.

The center stall panels come out for an open space and if a horse falls in the float the chest bars can be dropped from the outside which saves placing one self in danger by having to climb in with a downed panicking horse.

Construction is a mixture of Galvinised steel, fibre glass roof and aluminium covered sides. It has brakes on all four wheels. All quality parts. It was easy to tow and the wheels are ballanced so no vibration. If the horses only knew how much money we spend on them just to make sure they arrive at our destination rested and relaxed. 

Google, Ifor Williams trailers.


----------



## Critter sitter

I agree Stan and actually we both want land we can live in. But... We have to sell this place first. It needs so much done to it. Right now I am just think a smaller 3 or 4 Acres just for the horses. I'm not sure he will go for that


Stan said:


> Trying to con your husband into buying some land for the horse from a male point of view is not the way to go.
> 
> Try this. You have to find a reason why *HE* wants to live on some land. It has to be *his* idea and all of the advantages he will have by owning and living on a small spread. Dont mention the fencing and the water issues and the fact the horses need a barn to be housed in and all that expensive stuff. But he will have his own man cave, and space to swing the cat around without hitting an object.
> 
> The art of a relationship, and getting what you want, is to get the other person to do what you want them to do, while, they think they are doing what they want to do. Men do this to women all the time.
> 
> So go to it critter sitter.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> I agree Stan and actually we both want land we can live in. But... We have to sell this place first. It needs so much done to it. Right now I am just think a smaller 3 or 4 Acres just for the horses. I'm not sure he will go for that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you checked into leasing property for the horses?

I have 12 acres adjacent to my property that I'm trying to work out a deal to lease which will give me 17 acres and 15 of that will be for the horses. It is split into 3 pastures and 3 ponds with a 2 stall barn, nice enclosed tack/feed room, weather cover leanto, power and water. Most times you can lease a lot cheaper all around than to have them at a barn. 

Just another option for you to look at if you haven't already.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey Stan Awesome Trailer It looks comfy and Very safe.


Great Idea Roadyy I will have to look into that. Although that would still mean that I have a Land Lord not a BO but Close.


----------



## Roadyy

Believe it or not there is a huge difference in the dealing with a land owner and a Barn owner...I have dealt with both and the difference is night and day. The land lord is thankful to have someone take the burden of property up-keep off their plate and make a profit at the same time. The few I have dealt with have been excited when I call them and ask permission to improve or add to their property value with added structure, not throw ups, but actual structures or fencing.

The few BO's I've had any affiliation with were through friends who boarded and only one was the type of person I cared to be around a second time.

Good luck with your search and I hope you find something that will work out great for you and the owner if it is not you.


----------



## montcowboy

great looking trailer stan. was catching up a little reading on here. all these years people around me been saying i got b o. and to find out now that they ment barn owner.. great. i thought it was a compliment before. but didnt know it showed me as some one with money.. thanks alot.wish i had known that sooner.. still snowing off and on here.but got to the mid fourties. might have to start the nz rain dance again. ride safe everyone


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> great looking trailer stan. was catching up a little reading on here. all these years people around me been saying i got b o. and to find out now that they ment barn owner.. great. i thought it was a compliment before. but didnt know it showed me as some one with money.. thanks alot.wish i had known that sooner.. still snowing off and on here.but got to the mid fourties. might have to start the nz rain dance again. ride safe everyone


Please do start it again and look in our direction when you chant. We need the rain. If you get a little snow well thats the price you pay for doing the wrong chant.

We don't have bm's or B O, with no water to spare we all smell the same. :lol::lol::lol: not nice


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Y'all how are things in your part of the world


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi country woman! Things are good here! I just stared my 5 day Easter break!!! Yeehaaaa! I so needed a few days to recup! I do have a few things planned, and hope to spend a few of those days with " my girls". 😀 

I don't know if anyone is following my little drama with my young horse, but I think we may be finding a home for her and I've had some nice help in starting the search process of a new horse. 


Gosh, the thing about horse people....they are there for you...at least the 'true' horse people I know. I feel vey fortunate to have these wonderful people looking out for my well being. 😃


Stan, I'm wondering if the "two hour delay dance" I do for school would help your rain situation???!!??? When we want a two hour delay for our school day (in relation to bad weather) we do a little dance.....maybe we can do it for you! Lol. It hasn't helped us out this year.....but maybe for you....it might ! 💧💦


----------



## corgi

Well, things are not good for my Dad right now. I don't want to bring this thread down but I am trying to pass time until the doc lets us know the latest.

His surgery lasted 8 hours and had some serious complications. They sent us home after they got him settled into ICU. We were home for about 2 hours when they called and I had to give verbal consent to take him back to the OR to find out why he was bleeding internally.

This sucks. Been awake for almost 24 hours and haven't eaten in about 12 hours. Feel like I am going to throw up. They took him into surgery for the 2nd time about 1.5 hours ago and now we are waiting for an update.

Think I wil go read some of the horsey threads to take my mind off of things. And if anyone has any good strategies for coping with stress when things are completely out of your control, please send them my way!


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope is is ok. Hang in there.


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi you all are in my prayers. I hope your dad pulls through
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, so sorry to hear that things are tough for your Dad. Keeping you all in my prayers and I hope they find the problem quickly. I don't have good stress management tactics....I pray, put things in God's hands, and you should try to conserve your emotional energy because you'll need it for your mom. Even if things turn out with a good report when he gets out of surgery, she'll be drained and exhausted and you may have to deal with the nurses and doctors on her behalf. Hang in there, sister. We are thinking of you....


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Well, things are not good for my Dad right now. I don't want to bring this thread down but I am trying to pass time until the doc lets us know the latest.
> 
> His surgery lasted 8 hours and had some serious complications. They sent us home after they got him settled into ICU. We were home for about 2 hours when they called and I had to give verbal consent to take him back to the OR to find out why he was bleeding internally.
> 
> This sucks. Been awake for almost 24 hours and haven't eaten in about 12 hours. Feel like I am going to throw up. They took him into surgery for the 2nd time about 1.5 hours ago and now we are waiting for an update.
> 
> Think I wil go read some of the horsey threads to take my mind off of things. And if anyone has any good strategies for coping with stress when things are completely out of your control, please send them my way!


Best way I know of to combat stress is to let it out. Corgi we all feel for you and what you and yours are now facing. When the stress builds excuse yourself and go outside and let it out. Have a good cry, a rant and rave. You will feel better for it and more able to cope.
Good luck and best wishes to your father.


----------



## Light

Hi Corgi;

I am so sorry about your Dad. What you are going through is so very hard. My father died last year. He was very ill for many many years. 

The only advice I can offer for dealing with the stress is to accept that really it is out of your control. All you can do is be there for support, but you can't change anything. It sucks to say the least and for lack of a better word. 

Try to be there for your family as they probably need you to be strong right now. Stay as optomistic as you can. It really helps everything. 

I am so sorry you are going through this. 

I hope your Dad improves.


----------



## Fahntasia

Hi Corgi,
I hope everything went well for your father, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Roadyy

I stopped and said a prayer for you, your mom, dad, family and the doctors. I really do hope that you and yours are able to find comfort in our savoir.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi,

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! 🙏


----------



## Koolio

Corgi,

Good thoughts and prayers of health and happiness to you and your family.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone!

They were able to stop the bleeding and get him back in stable condition. He is still sedated and on a ventilator but he can respond to questions by nodding and squeezing your hand. He even opened his eyes and looked at me.

Not completely out of the woods, but not on death's door anymore.

Whew...big sigh of relief.


----------



## Roadyy

Really glad to hear that Corgi..please keep posting updates for us...


----------



## montcowboy

thats so good to hear corgi. such scary stuff to feel so helpless with. take care..remember to take care of yourself corgi. you dad has lots taking care of him. and he will need you healthy. make sure to drive safely. being distracted is natural for what your going through. we will keep the thoughts prayes and fingers crossed for you..


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, I am glad that your dad is doing better.


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi- happy to hear that your dad is doing better. Prayers continue for his well-being.

Got called in for a job interview on Wed. They said there might be a 2nd interview w/another person, but this morning I got a call to go down & fill out hiring papers-so I did. Had to order some special non-slip shoe, than later in the day, I headed into town as I needed to buy the clothes they want you to work in. Khaki pants & white polo shirts, so I did that, & now just wait to hear when I go in for orientation-maybe next week. I'll be working at night-alone, baking hundreds of donuts, bagels, muffins, etc for the morning rush. Looking forward to trying their coffee-I've never had it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Corgi I am so happy your father is doing better. I will keep you all in my prayers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Congrats, Cacowgirl.....You know everything runs on their donuts, right?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks Roadyy-I'm thinking I'll need lots of the coffee to keep me going all night long-LOL.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Why did I get back into horses?????*

Because they bring the smile to my face that I so desperately need at times! 😄 Right before leaving for Easter vacation Thursday night, I was called into the principals office for something REALLY stupid, but it made so furious....I was still walking around yesterday twisted up😡. Last night I headed over to do chores, and when I pulled up Rainn poked her head out of the wind shed. I instantly smiled and chucked.😆she is so dang cute! once I got out of the car, I heard Skye nicker at me.....WHY didn't I got over sooner? 😕That was all I needed to remind me what is important in life.....and why I got the horses, to force me step away from my job and the stupid people I work with! 🙊 

Thank goodness for my girls! I feel so much better now! 🐴😜


----------



## Roadyy

Put some cinder block up in the front yard and stuck round fence post through them for 2 step ups and 3 fence posts on the ground. Took Trusty and Little Man over them for about 20 minutes to get them to picking their feet up before saddling them up for a little 1/4 mile ride around the neighborhood last night. 

They did good for the most part. I need to work on keeping Trusty inbetween the reins as he wanted to walk back and forth across the dirt road checking out what was over there. Neither spooked or paid much attention at the barking dogs along the path we took. I am feeling pretty good about the future with those 2 and hope to get one more going by summer for a threesome ride.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Because they bring the smile to my face that I so desperately need at times! 😄 Right before leaving for Easter vacation Thursday night, I was called into the principals office for something REALLY stupid, but it made so furious....I was still walking around yesterday twisted up😡. Last night I headed over to do chores, and when I pulled up Rainn poked her head out of the wind shed. I instantly smiled and chucked.😆she is so dang cute! once I got out of the car, I heard Skye nicker at me.....WHY didn't I got over sooner? 😕That was all I needed to remind me what is important in life.....and why I got the horses, to force me step away from my job and the stupid people I work with! 🙊
> 
> Thank goodness for my girls! I feel so much better now! 🐴😜


Horses are the best medicine! My family refers to my gelding as Dr. Koolio for that very good reason. I also work in education (high school teacher), so I know how stressful (and rewarding) working in a school can be. The horses always seem to be able to turn a bad day around.


----------



## Koolio

Dressage clinic today!!! The trailer is packed, hooked up, and ready to load and go. I haven't done a clinic or lessons in over a year, so I am very much looking forward to some instruction and feedback. Tomorrow is jumping, which I haven't done in about 20 years and Sunday may be either dressage again, or jumping, depending upon how sore I am. I hope all goes well and I don't make a fool of myself. This should be a fun weekend!


----------



## Critter sitter

Bre and I went for a little Trial ,field , Road ride yesterday. It was so nice out. I was actually warm in my sweater. 
both horses did great. We only had one close call. a dog ran towards us while we were along side a corn field. there was a fence between us and the dog. it happened pretty fast Doc froze. Bre said "DOG" and then Cody saw him and spooked and was about to high tail it outta there Doc was about to follow. I did a one Rein stop and got his feet moving in a circle. calmed him down and we moved on. here are a couple pics.
Cody looks so Brown I am so not happy about this he loves to stand in the sun and is fading so bad. I added the hat for fun LOL









I just love how long his tail is I wish his mane would grow.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Congrats, Cacowgirl.....You know everything runs on their donuts, right?


Stay off the donuts Cacowgirl. We all know what they do, give us energy, are a comfort food, a reason to take a break, add inches to the thighs, the front and rear, but give us energy, are a comfort food, a reason to take a break, and they tast great. The nearest backery is 28 miles from my place. I blame you Cacowgirl for bringing up the subject and adding more cost to my budget. Not to mention the waist line. Off now to get a donut or three.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That makes me think of the dunkin donuts commercial from years a go......it's time to make the donuts! I simply LOVE donuts!!!! One of my secret obsessions! &#55356;&#57193;&#55357;&#56860;lol


----------



## Celeste

I want a donut!!


----------



## Koolio

A fantastic day! Koolio did awesome at the clinic once we got warmed up. Being in a new place for the first time and having spent the last 6 months as a pasture puff, he was a little fresh to start. As we changed rein across the diagonal he jumped an imaginary 3' high rail between a munting block and a pilon that were located in the middle of the arena. Luckily I stayed on. Silly boy, jumping isnt until tomorrow. I learned that I am out of shape for riding and that I must shorten reins and steady his neck. All in all, he settled very nicely and gave me some lovely shoulder ins.

After we got home, the sun was blazing giving us a beautiful 8 degrees celcius of melting snow so I washed out my neglected trailer. Once the washing and cleaning were done, hubby and I geared up for our first motorcycle ride of the season. I haven't ridden my bike since September, but ya know, it's just like riding a bike. You never seem to forget how.

To top off the day, I'm off to another stable to check out a horse my friend is looking at purchasing as her first horse. I don't know this will be the ONE, but she is very excited to check it out. I'm not much of a shopper, but I love horse shopping!


----------



## Celeste

The DH and I got out for a nice little trail ride. The weather is beautiful!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
just stopping by here for a bit 
nice to see everyone


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Hi everyone
> just stopping by here for a bit
> nice to see everyone


Hi CW what have you and Marc been up to lately. We are still waiting for rain. No grass the horses have been eating the trees and a bail of hay between them every day. It is getting very serious my neighbour has cut his stock down by half. It will take 3 years for him to build the stock again. Most of the farmers are in the same situation so our little town is in for an economic down turn that could see some businesses closing down. That means crime will increase and I will stay gainfully empolyed. What a great system we all live in.


----------



## Koolio

Gee Stan, I wish I could send you some moisture, but it would have to be in the solid form (AKA snow). Drought is so scary. I hope you see some rain soon.


----------



## montcowboy

whats life with out a donut???? well. not a life at all. i have found that a person can live on donuts alone for two plus weeks. then i tend to need a meal of some kind . i should have been a cop as man donuts as i manage to go through a week. i use to have a mule that would sneak my donuts and eat them. or my flap jacks. and yes i did sell that oll mule when i kept running out of donuts.. lol.. ride safe everyone.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Gee Stan, I wish I could send you some moisture, but it would have to be in the solid form (AKA snow). Drought is so scary. I hope you see some rain soon.


We will take the solid form. The weather man keeps on telling us it will rain. This is the dryest I have ever seen the west coast of Northland. Even if the rain starts soon it will take at least 6 weeks for the grass to recover then the winter will start and the ground will be to cold to grow feed. Might have to put the horses in the freezer.:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

I had fresh donut holes this morning....They were good.


Was able to get on top of the barn yesterday after work to get some of the worst leaks sealed up with bull tar. Hoping to strike the deal with work for some replaced roofing tin they have stored so I can replace my tin that was damaged before moving in.

Wasn't enough day light left to saddle up and ride so I played with the 2 yr old grandson til him and his mom left for the night/weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Donut holes.....that's what I forgot to get when I was in town yesterday! Ugh! 😉🍩

Koolio, dressage sounds fun! My riding instructor wanted me to do that years ago because I fell I love with western ridding, and wasn't half bad at it....but I was seventeen and the excitement of JUMPING took over! Unfortunately, I never did get very good at that! I loved the flying lead changes and patterns. Fun stuff! I'll have to see what my "old girl" can do since she is an ex-reining horse! I know zero about reining.....

Koolio, you also mentioned you are a HS teacher....what is your subject? I moved from sixth grade to third grade this year....what a HUGE change. I had a lot of 
S-l-o-w-I-n-g down to do....but as the year winds down, I'm REALLY enjoying them! I hope this is the last move for a while, I've changed grades three times in four years.....now you can see the reason for the horses! 😉😅

I hope the sun is shining on all parts of the world!🌞 It finally is here! Yea!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Now I just wait to find out when I start. Orientation will be the first thing.I bought a couple of shirts & 3 pairs of pants in town, & ordered my non-slip shoes from the company. My favorite is the (red) jelly filled donut. Everything is baked, not fried. They have a lot more than just donuts.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I teach high school science, mainly Biology and Chemistry, and a little Math and Life Skills. I have taught grades 7 through college. Over the last two years, I have been working as a consultant, helping other science teachers. This has been awesome, as my homework load has been minimal. This past month, the provincial budget came out with huge funding cuts, so I will be going back to the classroom again next year. Fortunately, I have a job, but unfortunately, I have no idea what grade or subject I will be teaching. Our school district is spread out geographically with schools over 150 km apart, so I'm hoping I won't have a long commute to my new school. That would really cut into my horse time.


----------



## Koolio

Cacowgirl said:


> Now I just wait to find out when I start. Orientation will be the first thing.I bought a couple of shirts & 3 pairs of pants in town, & ordered my non-slip shoes from the company. My favorite is the (red) jelly filled donut. Everything is baked, not fried. They have a lot more than just donuts.


Best of luck on you new job! Where in AZ are you? I used to live in Cottonwood.


----------



## Cacowgirl

The nearest town is Kingman. I live in the Peacock Mountain area. I am lucky that my job is only 4 miles away. I hate a long commute.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Donut holes.....that's what I forgot to get when I was in town yesterday! Ugh! &#55357;&#56841;&#55356;&#57193;
> 
> Donut holes. All connoisseur of donuts know the most sought after part of the dounut is the hole. Thats the part that gets filled with cream or a sweet jam. However donut holes are as rear to find as rain on the west coast of NZ. But unlike rain, very fattening.
> 
> Talking about the lack of rain or donut holes, I have not been riding. Not for lack of trying. One of our friends rang on Friday and had a mob of cattle to move this weekend. What an oppertunity to settle Stella in prep for a trek on the 14th, that is provided I get the new float finished. Stella has a habit of using her right hoof as a means to attract attention, she uses it to pull on the gate and as luck would have it she had pulled the shoe of that hoof. Its Easter and no farriers working. I don't have the skill to do it myself.
> 
> I'm sure this horse sences when there is work to do and does this sort of thing just to get out of it. I thought of Bugs, he has shoes, but his lack of experience and no riding for the past 4 weeks could prove to be a hand full for the first hour, and as we are on gravel roads I'm not going to take the chance of getting tossed off. Not that he would do such a thing to the hand that feeds him, but it could be a litle to much for him in one big dose.
> 
> So its back to finishing the stone screens on the new float and searching for the donut holes.
> 
> cheers all.
> 
> dont stop doing the rain dance. Its another sunny day here.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, Stan..that was a total bummer,a shoe off & the other horse too fresh. I can pull a loose shoe, I can trim, but I would never try to drive a nail. I do know they have a straight side & the side that should curve outwards. I'm getting hungry for donuts-I hope this job starts pretty soon.

I've baked a cake to take to a neighborhood card game tonight, and I have lamb shoulder defrosting for tomorrow. Been working on eating from the pantry & freezer so I have room for new things. Also have a quantity of potatoes & onions,so will make a cassorole w/that. Love making good eats from things I already have on hand. Hubby will eat most anything I put in front of him-he tells everybody I am a great cook, but my secret is that I use a lot of spices.


----------



## Stan

Now that I have finished the changes to the new trailer and a week of leave left i went for a walk around the fence line. Bugs did nis normal thing following just beside but slightly behind me stopping when I did and investigating what I was working on. It's nice when the horse is hooked in like that, makes one think he has potential as a good riding horse once he gets some milage on him.

I found a broken fence wire so moved Bugs away from it and then went and got him his food, hay and some grain.

Threw the hay down and gave him his bucket of goodies then walked away to fix the fence. Bugs stopped eating and started to follow, I was impressed he prefered to be with me over his food.

But that was short lived, he stopped following, Looked at me, looked at his food, looked at me again then turned and went back to eating.

I mentioned to Roslyn tomorrow we take the horses to the beach, saddle them and if they settle we can have a ride, she on Stella. She did not get excited. The fall is still fresh and Stella is considerably taller than Kate.

I have confidence in Stella not doing any thing stupid, she will just be a little excited at first. 







Do these look like horses that would demonstrate ther independance half way along a beach. Of course not.








Bugs having a roll


----------



## Fahntasia

MMmmmm donut holes, the best part of the donut!

Morning everyone 

Corgi: Hope your father is doing well, my prayers are with your family.

Stan: nice trailer =) Love that your clicking with bugs 

Today is the day I move Sapphira, all is ready, brought all my horse stuff to the new barn. I had no idea that I had accumulated so much c.r.a.p! Needless to say I did a thorough spring cleaning :lol:

I have been stressed out all week just wanting to get this move over with. I did not tell the BO or my trainer about the move, I was told by a previous border AND a current border, who is a close friend that it was in the best interest of my horse to keep my lips sealed, so I did....

I will get pics today, hopefully Sassy will settle in quickly, have a great day everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Stan - a ride on the beach sounds lovely!

Fahntasia - best of luck getting settled in your new barn. Moving is always the best time to go through everything and lean things out.

Cacowgirl - I may need to get some cooking tips from you as I think my cooking is a little bland. I did make a strawberry pie for supper last night that turned out OK though.

Clinic update: Yes, middle aged, out of shape, moms of teenagers can jump!

Great day at the clinic yesterday. Koolio was antsy when we got there whinnying at anyone who would listen, but eventually settled in. At first he was terrified of the jump standards, so we had to take baby steps, first leading over the ground rails and so on. By the end of the lesson, we were flying around the jump course, me in two point, and him being his usual awesome self leaping over the giant 18" jumps. I thought we did great considering I haven't sat a jump course in over 20 years and Koolio started out thinking the jumps were going to eat him for dinner. Today, we will jump again and find out just how much torture my out of shape legs can take, but I am looking forward to it.

Wierd thought of the day: I saw a post elsewhere on the forum about the weather being cool enough for snowmobiles and warm enough for motorcycles at the same time. This pretty much captured my "good Friday" as I used the Skidoo to haul grain down to the storage sheds, then rode Koolio at he clinic and Sam at home, and then capped off the day with a ride on my motorcycle. We live in such an interesting climate. It was a Good Friday indeed!


----------



## Critter sitter

HAPPY EASTER ALL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

Sapphira settled in very well so far, she was being a bit of a diva at 11:30 thinking it's time to go back inside. At the old barn it was only half day turnout, new barn is full day turnout. As promised here are pics of my beautiful girl at the new place. I'll get indoor pics tomorrow. One of the borders who I believe is very talented took these pictures, I always seem to make her look like a donkey......:lol:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Thought I'd share a few pictures.

Taken last fall....

Buddy


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cascading Windsong


----------



## Prairie Rose

Sweets


----------



## Critter sitter

had to share this sweet picture of Gracie rose she was going with me to care for one of my pet sitting homes. we were waiting on a train and she was "sleeping" she was so excited to go with then fell asleep


----------



## Fahntasia

LOL how cute!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Fahntasia said:


> LOL how cute!!


Gracie is deaf she was born that way and is a huge mamas girl. Any time mama lets her "go" it is a Great day.. she is such a lover girl. surprising for Border Collie.


----------



## Roadyy

My oldest dog, Bud, has become almost completely deaf over the last 3 years to the point that you can stand right behind him and talk to him without response. He can hear very loud sounds like the little ankle biters of my wife's yapping which gets him to barking, but he doesn't know when to stop until you go find him and let him see you telling him to stop. He's 13 this year and I really miss taking him out on the trails with me in the Jeep like we used to, but he just doesn't have it in him anymore. He has lost weight from roaming the 5 acres though so that is good news.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow great picts everyone, haven't had a chance to totally catch up as been away from computer for most of week. Will try and read and catch up later.

I hope all is well for everyone, hope you got some rain Stan.

Had an awesome time off, spent a lot of time at the barn and it was sunny all week. Felt like summer for the past 2 days. Hunter has been coming along nicely going on trail rides and such until yesterday.

He has always had an issue with me doing up the girth. Usually I keep him in the cross ties and don't tighten girth all the way until he is bridled. Well yesterday I had taken off one of the cross ties so he could much some hay. I put his saddle on and was just tightening it up a little and out of nowhere he bit me on my arm. The last time he did that was just a small bite on my back and I gave him a hefty kick to the belly. This time I was so shocked I didn't react which makes me mad because he deserved and hefty kick. Anywho here is a pic from yesterday. I will get one of it today after I take bandage off. It is nasty. I am getting the lady that I bought my saddle from to come check it. It can be adjusted so hopefully we can fit it, if that is the problem.


----------



## Fahntasia

Ouch Hunter that looks like it hurt, and hurts :shock: !

Roady, is bud a lab rottie mix? He looks like a fun dog 

Here's a pic of my beastie, shes a King german shepherd, 115 pounds, she just turned 9 years old:


----------



## Stan

I don't have a dog to post a photo of. Feeling like I'm missing out some how. Roslyn maintains we don't need a dog as I do a fair bit of barking. Not sure how to take that. could be getting got at.

Hunter65, Still no rain am getting very concerned, the grass has dried right up and is now turning to dust. We see clouds but the darn things dont stop at my place. Water is now $600 for 19,000 litres and its a long que. I now will be spending the remainder of my holiday looking for more suitable hay. Most of whats is for sale is very dry and with very little feed value.

As for the horse biting you, I normally do not hit a horse on the face. But, there is a time when drastic action is required and to me that is it. Savannah once tried to bite me, my responce was swift and directed right at her front lip. She was very unsure around me for a while but got over it and never tried that on again.

You mentioned she had done it before, and got you on the back, also does she bite the farrier. Once all of the saddle issues have been sorted if she does it again whack her on the nose. It won't make her head shy if its only a one off but she will be a little cautious for a while.

When I do up the girth on Stella she swings her head around but has not bitten me. I now tighten it up a little, than lift both her front legs then return to the final tighten. That redirects her. I have also thrown her a curve by changing from tightening the girth from her left side to her right and back again.
Another thing you could try is make believe you are tightening the girth and have a crop in hand and as she starts to swing her head around tap her on the check and keep tapping until she turns her head away, getting a little harder with each tap.

Well i'm off outside now, there is a cloud hanging around, I'll take my guitar and sing an appropriate country song, since the rain dance has not worked. Ill need to be careful the last time I did something like that my neighbour aimed some bird shot in my general direction. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65, 
I'm sorry you got bit and didn't have your wits about you to react in a timely manner. Those hurt for a while as I recall the last time I was nipped and jerked as his teeth were clamping. Ripped a chunk of skin out just below my elbow and he thought I was about to eat him for all of about 45 seconds with the amount of bouncing and flailing I was doing. If the stall wall hadn't been as thick I truly believe he would have ran through it trying to get away from me.

It took a long time before he would even take treats out of anyone's hand after that episode. He NEVER even thought about getting his teeth close to skin after that.


Just remember you have all of about 3 seconds to react to an act on their part before it loses it's effectiveness.


----------



## Roadyy

Fahntasia,

Bud has Lab, but no rottie in him. I can't recall what the other breeds that are in him and we always say he is a Heinz57 breed instead a mix breed.lol

Stan,

I hate you have to buy water and have it brought in. Have you thought about getting with some of the neighbors to see about digging a lake amongst your adjoining property? I'n sure it would be a daunting undertaking, but seems like it could be valuable to share the costs...

Ofcourse, that is coming from someone living an aweful long ways away.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Stan and Roadyy
I know I have all of 3 seconds to respond and last time he got such as swift kick in the gut he didn't know what hit him. This has been an ongoing issue since he was trained. I wasn't hardly even tightening the cinch as I never do that until he his bridled. This time I was so shocked I didn't know what to do and by the time I did it was too late. I am still kicking myself but not much I can do now. I will take a new pic later I am bruised from just below shoulder to half way between elbow and wrist and boy is it sore and swollen.
This only happens when girthing. He is fine for vet and farrier and stood for 3 and a half hours last week for his body clip.


----------



## Roadyy

You may have to cinch, loosen, cinch, loosen, cinch again and again until he learns not to reach around at you or whoever is doing the cinching. Get after him every time he comes around with a tap on the cheek as stated earlier.

I gather from your post that you already knew this, but as you said that he has done it before so that is why I stated doing it over and over at each time you put the saddle on til he shows no signs at all of caring what you are doing around there.


Good luck on the healing. Try soaking it with Listerine to help with the soreness.


----------



## Koolio

Hunter65 said:


> View attachment 145154


OMG that is terrible! I hope you heal fast.

A friend is looking for her first horse so I went with her in Saturday to check out an Arab mare. The owner was holding the mare while my friend was doing up the cinch, and the mare lunched at the owner with open mouth to bite her. I saw the horses mouth open and heard the teeth snap shut a mere inch from the owners face. To look at the arm wound above makes me shudder and even more so to think what kind of damage this mare could have caused to the owners face. Needless to say, my friend said no to this horse.


----------



## Koolio

*Since we are on dog photos*

Here is my faithful canine friend, RJ.









And his faithful sidekick, Hemi.









They are really good friends...


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Here is my faithful canine friend, RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his faithful sidekick, Hemi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really good friends...


I love boxers. No insult to all of the others showing their dogs, but just look at that face all class and expression not that i am bias, well not rearly. I have owned 3 boxers in my life. Salome, Taj, and Trampus. Taj was huge a real throw back to how they were during the war years when the Germans used the as guard dogs along with the Dobermans.
After three I could not take putting another in the ground. Now I have two horses, nothing changes.


----------



## Koolio

Clinic -Day 3 jumping

I am both sore and satisfied after the third and final day of the riding clinic. Originally, I set out to jump only the second day and focus on dressage the other two, but the instructor suggested another day of jumping to help Koolio work through his fear of colourful jumps, and so this is what we did.
Koolio was a champ. Even though neither of us really had any experience jumping, he took every last fence honestly and with trust. I also surprised myself at how much I enjoyed jumping and really felt like he and I were the best partners in the whole endeavour.
At the end of the day, the instructor asked if I showed Koolio on the Arab circuit, which I haven't. He commented on how impressed he was with Koolio's willingness to work through things and especially his movement, honesty and form. He said, "You should show him, he's ready...now, like today". I must say I was taken aback at the compliment which came from a very respected visiting clinician, but I was also so proud of my horse. Now I feel a bit guilty that maybe I'm not quite as good a rider as he deserves, but then again maybe this incident happened to encourage me to work towards becoming a better rider.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Just stopping by to give a quick update. My dad is still on a ventilator and unconscious. His body seems to be healing from the surgeries but now there is a concern about his brain function. He has stopped responding to commands from the medical staff when they lower his sedation. He will open his eyes but he will not move his legs, nod, or squeeze their hands. He was able to do all of that on Thursday so I don't know what has changed.
I am very tired, mentally and physically. I am also very homesick amd miss my husband, dog, and horse tremendously. My mom is very confused and not in good health so all my energy is going to worrying about Dad and taking care of Mom.
I am envious of everyone that has been enjoying the spring weather and their horses...except for Hunter. I am NOT envious of that bite. Ouch!


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> I love boxers. No insult to all of the others showing their dogs, but just look at that face all class and expression not that i am bias, well not rearly. I have owned 3 boxers in my life. Salome, Taj, and Trampus. Taj was huge a real throw back to how they were during the war years when the Germans used the as guard dogs along with the Dobermans.
> After three I could not take putting another in the ground. Now I have two horses, nothing changes.


I am biased and love boxers too. R.J. is my third boxer, and he is now a senior citizen (10). Luckily he is healthy so I am hopeful he will defeat the odds and live a little longer than usual.

The Boston Terrier, Hemi, is kind of like a Boxer (on speed) in a little body. He's not quite as loyal though, but he is a great companion for a Boxer. I'm not sure if I will ever choose another breed other than a boxer again, as I truly am hooked on the breed.


----------



## Koolio

corgi said:


> Hey everyone. Just stopping by to give a quick update. My dad is still on a ventilator and unconscious. His body seems to be healing from the surgeries but now there is a concern about his brain function. He has stopped responding to commands from the medical staff when they lower his sedation. He will open his eyes but he will not move his legs, nod, or squeeze their hands. He was able to do all of that on Thursday so I don't know what has changed.
> I am very tired, mentally and physically. I am also very homesick amd miss my husband, dog, and horse tremendously. My mom is very confused and not in good health so all my energy is going to worrying about Dad and taking care of Mom.
> I am envious of everyone that has been enjoying the spring weather and their horses...except for Hunter. I am NOT envious of that bite. Ouch!


Thank you for the update. Sending more good healing thoughts and prayers to your dad, and you and your mom too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone! I quickly cruised through the boards and see I missed a ton! Can't wait to post a pic of my own doggie...the love of my life...yes DH knows he is second fiddle! Lol. Maybe third now with the horses! 😱😆

More soon! 😃 I have things to share!! 😜


----------



## Prairie Rose

I enjoyed catching up on everyone's news, and loved the photos.

Corgi, gentle hugs to you, sweet lady. I understand.


----------



## Ladytrails

Just popping in for a moment as it's late in the evening here to encourage you, Corgi. Darn it, I wish the news was better for your dad. Sending more healing thoughts your way, hoping that you get some rest and can emotionally and mentally get your arms around what you're dealing with right now. And hoping that your dad takes a turn for the better soon!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I'm sorry to hear about the slowed progress of your dad, Corgi. I will continue to keep you and your family on my prayer list.

NM71, I am looking forward to reading your update...


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Corgi big hugs to you and prayers for your dad.

Koolio LOVE your dogs

Roaddy, my plan is to do just that this weekend. I am going to wait until swelling goes down. Ended up at emergency last night as all walk in clinics were closed (Eater Monday). Had my tetanus shot and got antibiotics. It sure is sore this morning.

Here is a couple pictures of my doggie Pepper


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi-prayers coming your way foryou & yours.
Stan-so, if my math is right is that about 4,000 gallons? If so, that is quiite pricey.

Fahntasia-I love Shepherds and think your dog is quite beautiful. I have a small
shepherd-she is only around 50 pounds, but the Shepherd Cross we have is close to 90 pounds.

Hunter-that is a nasty bite-maybe an ice pack will help w/swelling? 

I start my new job w/orientation tomorrow. We hauled in 1,000 gallons of water on Monday-that ran around $16.00. Our neighbors that have wells go down 800-900 feet.


----------



## Koolio

Good luck on your first day at your new job Cacowgirl!


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Stan and Roadyy
> I know I have all of 3 seconds to respond and last time he got such as swift kick in the gut he didn't know what hit him. This has been an ongoing issue since he was trained. I wasn't hardly even tightening the cinch as I never do that until he his bridled. This time I was so shocked I didn't know what to do and by the time I did it was too late. I am still kicking myself but not much I can do now. I will take a new pic later I am bruised from just below shoulder to half way between elbow and wrist and boy is it sore and swollen.
> This only happens when girthing. He is fine for vet and farrier and stood for 3 and a half hours last week for his body clip.


was his head Down or up while you were tightening?
if it was down "eating hay as you said?" It may have hurt when you tightened.If Cody did that And I didn't have time to react I would have loosened the girth and have a "Do over" until he stood quietly. even still that is no good. Cody has never biten but has swung his head like he was going to. my elbo is usally right there so after the second time getting a elbo to the nose he pretty much stopped. he will turn and look but he remembers Mom does not need help and looks forward again. 

Hope it does not hurt to much. it looks like it does


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank you koolio.


----------



## Critter sitter

Koolio said:


> OMG that is terrible! I hope you heal fast.
> 
> A friend is looking for her first horse so I went with her in Saturday to check out an Arab mare. The owner was holding the mare while my friend was doing up the cinch, and the mare lunched at the owner with open mouth to bite her. I saw the horses mouth open and heard the teeth snap shut a mere inch from the owners face. To look at the arm wound above makes me shudder and even more so to think what kind of damage this mare could have caused to the owners face. Needless to say, my friend said no to this horse.


my husbands Father had to have his face reconstuction surgery after a mare took half his face off. He was buying her and went to get her out of her stall. he haltered her and went to lead out. she was perfectly calm and the turned on him. He is a breeder and pretty good horseman it was a freak thing. Hubby ended up having to do a photo shoot for him as the World Champion Appaloosa heritage show in 2007 he had to dress in complete Indian headdress and paint. I have a picture here some place of the photo shoot I will have to find it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Good luck to you CA!!!! I ate a doughnut for you this morning.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Good luck to you CA!!!! I ate a doughnut for you this morning.


 
I have found a shop that sells donut holes trouble is its 60 miles one way from my place. country living don't we miss out on some of the pleasures of life.

Still no rain The forcasters are telling us its on its way but never gets here. Time those came and lived local see what it really is like to have the ground crack open and swallow a cat.

Corgi I send my thoughts to you and yours. Stay strong.

Off to pick up some hay and using the new float. I want to get rid of the new smell and replace it with the smell of food. The horses are getting lethargic specially Bugs. They need some green grass. Ill get both horses out this afternoon and get them into the new float/trailer then start riding around the paddock.

Words. In NZ its a horse float in the States its a trailer thats why I use Float/trailer. 

Read about a young women that talks to animals Anyone experienced that. I would love to know what Stella is thinking.:shock: well perhaps not. Yesterday both myself and Roslyn were leaning over the fence. Stella walked away from me and put her head beside Roslyns. What is the message she is sending me. Yet when I walk into her area she has a little conversation with me. Thats new. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Hunter65

Well I thought I would show some updates on my arm as it is becoming quite colorful.


----------



## Celeste

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Getting caught up with all thats going on here...

Corgi - thinking of you and sending prayers for your family and dad. 

Hunter - WOW! That looks painful. Scary that Hunter would do that to you!

Stan - did I miss new trailer pics??

CW - how are you lady?

Koolio - how awesome to have a successful clinic! And I LOVE your BT...we had one before our current pup. He was the worlds best dog and I still miss him. 

Love all the doggy pics!!


Things are still going well with Kes. Were prepping now for our first show of the season. Is 4 days long, so will be exhausting but fun. First day I have three dressage tests to ride, so have been spending lots of night hours memorizing tests. I'll be sleeping in my truck all 4 days, that should be interesting!! But, the good thing is I have no anxiety any longer about trailering her, so will pull her to the showgrounds the day before along with a full truck and tack room to spend 4 nights there. I guess there are showers there...that should be interesting!!

We have our last schooling show on the 13th of this month, was so much fun last month I'm hoping it goes as well. 

Kes got teeth floated and vaxed yesterday, so she gets this week off. What do I do with all this free time LOL!


----------



## Stan

With Grace the photos of the new float are back on page 766.
Good to hear your horse is going well.

Hunter65 that looks bad some re-education of the horse required. you are lucky a hunk of flesh was not removed. And i thought horses only ate grass. looks like yours was trying for a steak dinner. But back to being serious some attitude adjustment is required. Horse love bites and humans don't mix well.


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> With Grace the photos of the new float are back on page 766.
> Good to hear your horse is going well.
> 
> Hunter65 that looks bad some re-education of the horse required. you are lucky a hunk of flesh was not removed. And i thought horses only ate grass. looks like yours was trying for a steak dinner. But back to being serious some attitude adjustment is required. Horse love bites and humans don't mix well.


Ahh I didn't go back far enough, wonder what else I've missed! 

VERY nice trailer Stan, as someone else mentioned looks similar to the Brenderup (dream trailer, though I dare never mention to the hubs I have a dream trailer other than the one I own!)


----------



## Stan

Talking about trailers I introduced Stella to the new one this afternoon. As I walked into the padock she recognised the bitless halter, looked me in the eye and turned and walked away. We play catch me if you can frequently. I knew I was going to be in fore a fight getting her into the float. Stella being Stella she only walked 20 yards and waited for me to catch up, this time when I approached she did not move off, I was on a winning note.

Led her back to the float and started to work her around it. Her head was high and neck arched and her tail was being held high. (she is impressive when like that) Stella had grown a hand or two. I was in bare feet, dum move. I had to spend 30 minutes pushing her around in a confind area and looking after my toes. First attempt to get her to load she went up the ramp, stopped, looked at me, and I could see the defiance in her stance. I am not going in there and back down the ramp she went in full flight with me hanging off the lead rope.

I had a talk to her and explained politly how much I had spent so she could ride around in comfort and style, and she was going to get into the float or it was going to be a long night. Took about another 30 minutes of up the ramp and out again, the same conversation in her ear, then out of the blue her head came down and in she went, well almost, she made sure her butt was right on the tail gate so she could not be locked in. I accepted that for the night. Ever noticed they know just how far to go in to stop you from closing the door and when you give them that final tap on the rump, instead of going forward, they go backwards and you have to start all over again. Not to dum are they

Tomorrow she gets shut in and can stand there for 30 minutes, then Ill take her for a few miles.

Bugs in the afternoon, looks like an interesting day with him. If he keeps following me perhaps I'll get lucky and he will follow me straight into the float. Wouldn't that be one for the books.
Shoes on tomorrow stupid of me to carry on without them it could have been painfull.


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65,
The bruise on your bicep looks like you burned yourself with an iron with that point towards the shoulder...lol Sorry, I know it's sore, but couldn't resist.


Stan,

my wife is guilty of going out to feed the horses in her flappers when the ground is dry. I have tried til I'm blue in the face to convince her not to, but I'm afraid she will only heed my warning after her foot/feet look like Hunter65's arm or worse.

I didn't even get to go visit the horses yesterday since I had to tow my M-I-L's truck to her mechanic as it has gone past my knowledge base or time constraints. My 21 yr old daughter did, however, tack up Little Man and take him for a quick trek around the neighborhood and got back to the gate about the same time as we were getting back from delivering the truck.

My mom is in town visiting for 2 weeks and loves the place. She has sat out at the pond fishing while looking over in the pasture watching the horses. Yep, I have way too mush estrogen(sp?) in my house. Wife, 2 daughters, M-I-L, and a my mom to me and my grandson when he isn't at his dad's.


----------



## Stan

Montana keep that dance going its beginning to work.:lol:

It is raining, light, not a drought breaker, but its wet and with a little luck the clouds that are hanging over us at this time will be slow moving.

I need a down poor to get the tanks up a little, but the land needs a dampening for a day then a deluge to get it thoroughly wet. Dont want much do I.

If this is the start it will take 6 weeks for the grass to come back and I have just brought in more hay so they are going to be locked up in the weight loss paddock and fed hay and suplements.

As i write this I hear a cat meow, a thump, and his head appeares fleetingly at the window. James is trying to get inside by jumping in the window he used last night, which I have now closed.:twisted:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear that you are getting some rain-hope it's enough to put some in your tanks & maybe water your pastures. We are warming up quickly here, but may get some rain again next week, although the last time rain was predicted,it didn't happen. I start my orientation later this afternoon and hopefully will find out my work schedule. Should be 2 back-to-back nights, after some training on procedures.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope you enjoy the new job, ccg.

We are getting rain again that started at 9 this morning. They say it is going to be here through tomorrow evening.


----------



## Koolio

Back to work this week and impatiently waiting for next year's job postings to come out (since I am officially surplus as of June 30).

Enjoyed a beautiful Easter weekend with some nice spring weather. Unfortunately winter isn't done with us yet as they are forecasting 10-15 cm of snow on Friday/ Saturday. Really? It's freaking April already and I need to get my barn up! We still have a good foot of snow out in the field and its been melting for a week already. On a positive note, I did finally find my missing 75 gallon water trough peeking out from under a snow bank. Stan, I'm really trying to send some of this moisture your way. Maybe I can mail it to you?

Evenings are getting long here now so my daughter and I took advantage of yesterday's beautiful weather and went for a hack. We made it out of the yard and down the road about a half kilometre before her mare had a fit. This isn't bad considering how uptight her mare gets when she's out in new places. Hopefully next time we will make it a little further. We finished off with a good workout in the field. If the mare wasn't going to behave on the clear, dry roadway, then she could work her but off in 16" of heavy wet snow. Soon enough she will get with the program. My old man Sam was a gentleman as always, but very much out of shape. Hopefully these little excursions will slowly and gradually bring his 22 year old muscles back into shape for some serious trail riding this summer.

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Critter sitter

Good morning And evening to those who are on the other side. 
I hope you all have a great day/evening. 

I am fighting a torn tendon in my arm I guess I over did it. It hurts but with the pressure band on and me babying it a little I will survive.

My daughter has her first track meet today I am not allowed to go though BOO.
I gave her a shiny rock this morning and told her good luck.. She asked what the rock is for.. I told her its a worry stone. she just looked at me weird.. hmmmmm


----------



## Critter sitter

Critter sitter said:


> my husbands Father had to have his face reconstuction surgery after a mare took half his face off. He was buying her and went to get her out of her stall. he haltered her and went to lead out. she was perfectly calm and the turned on him. He is a breeder and pretty good horseman it was a freak thing. Hubby ended up having to do a photo shoot for him as the World Champion Appaloosa heritage show in 2007 he had to dress in complete Indian headdress and paint. I have a picture here some place of the photo shoot I will have to find it.


I found the picture of hubby posing for the magazine 
His Father was supposed to pose but was getting that face reconstruction from the mare biting his face off..
Isnt he Handsome?


----------



## Critter sitter

hunter65 said:


> well i thought i would show some updates on my arm as it is becoming quite colorful.


holy #$%$ ouch!!


----------



## Roadyy

One of the horses found a weak spot in the fencing and four of them got out before the fifth one realized it. Apparently he didn't see where they got out so he thought it a good idea to try and jump the fence to get to them. Looks like he didn't gt his back half over and got pretty scuff up down his back half. He has scraps in a couple of spots on his back so I assume he either went over on his back or twisted over on the fence. Worst spot is on the front of his rear left leg and the rest is mostly superficial.

I was up late last night with him and am exhausted for this half day of work before going tend to him some more...I'll get some pics this evening.


Oh it was BooBoo that did it. The one in my avatar.








I still can't believe she cut his hair that way...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Who cut his forelock? I always liked long forelocks to help w/keeping the flys out of the eyes. Hope your other horse heals quickly.


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> Who cut his forelock? I always liked long forelocks to help w/keeping the flys out of the eyes. Hope your other horse heals quickly.


DW cut his forelock...She said she did it to get it out of his eyes... I was furious when I came home from work and saw it. She did it to one of the other geldings as well. 

The one in the pic is the one who got all boogered up.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It will grow back-did you tell her you want your horses to "look natural"?


----------



## Hunter65

ACK!!!! That poor horse, I have had people tell me I should cut Hunters forelock. NO WAY!!! He has an awesome one. My trainer had one of her leasers do that to one of her mares, she was furious.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe roadyy hope your gelding will be OK.


----------



## Hunter65




----------



## Prairie Rose

Wind is blowing about 35 mph out there. Cold and gray, freezing rain forecasted the next several days.
My farrier came to my place today. Got the horses trimmed and re-shod the two that get shoes. I de-wormed them also. Critters got lots of TLC today. 

Tomorrow I will go to the vet and pick up rabies boosters. Two rabid skunks in the area already this year. One man opened the door and walked into hid shop and a skunk attacked him. Bit his leg up. The skunk tested positive for rabies. 
I am so glad I vaccinate my critters.

A Lady ran a red light and schmucked my truck last week. My beloved 2000 GMC ext cab Sierra 3/4 ton. I just put a new factory motor and tranny in it 33,551 miles ago. Trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rose-how bad does your truck look? Did it bend the frame? What does insurance say? Can you have the option of putting your engine & tranny in another truck? Maybe one that has a blown engine? What part of your truck got damaged?


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> It will grow back-did you tell her you want your horses to "look natural"?


Maybe it will grow back, but look at the look on his face he may never get over the psychological trauma of that style of fringe. Or is that the latest in the Egyptian look. The joke on divorce verses murder comes to mind. If Roslyn cut stella's forelock in such a way I would move her into the sleep out. Only for a few days though, I'd begin to miss her.:shock:

Talking about Stella she has begun playing up when going into the new float. She went in a couple of days ago and now is refusing. I took her aside and pointed out the benefits of doing as I asked, but that fell on deaf ears. Bugs on the other hand stomped his feet, did a little rear, (thats a first) then in he went so today I'll take hin for a ride and get him used to the sounds and smells. Next stage is to get him loading on any side. That will be a mission some training required to get him used to either side. Saddling is going to be the same as well as mounting from both sides. I'll get the trainer back to bring Stella back into line on the loading ussuethen get Roslyn riding her so she stays in work and does not gain to much weight. (Stella I mean, not Roslyn)

The rain has stopped again, but the odd shower is forcast to be passing through.

Cheers all and get out there and ride. Even if it means wearing long Johns. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Wind is blowing about 35 mph out there. Cold and gray, freezing rain forecasted the next several days.
> My farrier came to my place today. Got the horses trimmed and re-shod the two that get shoes. I de-wormed them also. Critters got lots of TLC today.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go to the vet and pick up rabies boosters. Two rabid skunks in the area already this year. One man opened the door and walked into hid shop and a skunk attacked him. Bit his leg up. The skunk tested positive for rabies.
> I am so glad I vaccinate my critters.
> 
> A Lady ran a red light and schmucked my truck last week. My beloved 2000 GMC ext cab Sierra 3/4 ton. I just put a new factory motor and tranny in it 33,551 miles ago. Trying to decide what to do.


Glad I dont have to deal with rabid animals, the closest thing we get to rabid is a nutbar who has used a little to much.

The truck, If that was in NZ i would be looking at pulling the chassis straight and doing the repairs. A new factory engine and trans would be $12,000 Worth pulling the body straight or doing a deal with the insurance company and buy the wreck back of them and do a transplant.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan, 
That's what my hubby says, bout my truck. I'm leaning in that direction too. Not sure if the frame is bent yet as it hasn't been put on the hoist. Idiot red light runner's insurance adjustor laid under it and wrote his estimate. They call it total led as the dollar damage is more than half of book value. My shop guy is going to do an estimate---he thinks it's fixable but can't say for sure til he does a proper evaluation.
The drive train was torn clean off.

Yessiree--Stan--you are goooood. 12G is what I put in it! Her insurance company offered me a deal of 10G---calling it 8G for book value on truck and 2100 towards motor and tranny. Not enough!

Cacao, she nailed me where cab meets box, slightly behind. She was in an old Bonneville. It s toast. Lots of witnesses on the scene. She blew through that light like a streak of lightening. I saw her coming but had no where to go--car in front of and car behind me.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan.....I loved reading that you work horses for mounting and handling from both sides. Amen!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Cocoa, they will sell my truck back to me for 1800. 
I cannot replace it with another 3/4 ton with 33,500 miles on it for under 30 to 40 G. 
Sad sad sad.
Her adjustor even put in his paperwork that my truck was in exceptional condition. I am neurotic about taking care of my vehicles.

I do want to fix mine if it looks like my shop feels it is doable. I don't want a mega thousand dollar loan on a new one. Dammit.

It looks like I will be battling her insurance for a better offer. She has Progressive..and they are ******s. Flo is not nice.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, that is really bad. I hope they can come around & see it from your point of view.


----------



## Prairie Rose

The back wheels aren't supposed to turn like that. Box is pulled at an angle away from cab. Tailgate jimmied out of whack. Drivetrain laying on ground. Side panel scrunched in. Springs broken. Wheel trashed. And more stuff messed up.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Before.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Phew! What a week! Crazy busy here, and when I have a moment....I'm dog tired, so I don't have the energy to post....

Well, I have some news....I believe I mentioned that I have decided to return the little, young QH that wa striven to me...she's a bit much for me. Needs too much training...a bit of a nut....😛😳

Therefore, I wanted another one to keep my old girl company ....and I found her!!!! And bought her!!!! 😜 She's a Kuntucky Mountain horse, straight from Kentucky! A friend of mine has a friend who had a horse....sounds like a good story starter doesn't it? I was actually trying to help her sell it to a coworker of mine when I thought.....why don't I buy her? So within 4 hours of start to finish I bought her! She is 12 years old, and very calm, and used to many different elements out on the trail. I think we will be a good match!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!😄


I attempted to attach a picture of her....well see how my skills are.....anyway, I am thrilled to the bone to have found something!!!!😍 I'm to get her at the end of the month!


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Boarding*

Ugh, I earlier had mentioned that I was shocked that so many people boarded their horses...and pleased that I had my horses at my moms....well maybe I spoke too soon!!!

Lately, every time I go over to my mom's place her husband wigs out about something! Like tonight....like someone else posted...one of my horses broke the fence and went into the other pasture...really no big deal, and I said I would be over...I don't know what occurred by the time I made it over, but he was all wigged out again and stomping around mad.....the horse was fine, thank goodness, and the fence is fixable....relax!!!! Gosh, this guy is driving me crazy! I go over to be with the horses to RELAX! He makes me feel so uncomfortable....I never know when he is going to blow...he tries to contain himself when I am around, but you can just feel the tension.....I wish he would just stay away.....ok enough of my vent....😜


----------



## Prairie Rose

Nicker--she is lovely!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you Rose! I think so! I will have to learn about gaited horses! I've only had QH, thoroughbreds, or Belgiums. My friends swear by gaited horses for trail riding. That's what I will using her for.


----------



## Prairie Rose

My mustang is gaited somewhat. She has this amazing smooooooth almost running walk--yer butt doesn't wiggle in the saddle.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha. No jiggling is a plus!!! ��


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thought I would post a pic of my doggie.shes the love of my life. ( no children of my own) 😄. She's a border collie mix.. Very smart...too smart sometimes. 😊 She's aging, 12 yo. Has the beginnings of neuropathy in her back legs, a couple of tumors....but won't slow down....😉 Such a lovey.😘


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Just stopping in to update.

They flew my dad to University of Virginia medical center this evening. UVA is only about an hour from my house so I was able to come home today after being gone for 11 days.

Sitting here with my dog in my lap and hubby by my side. Went to see Isabella tonight and she was such a witch. Seriously, she was so out of control...not like my Isabella at all. I think she sensed my anxiety. I am very upset right now and I am sure she could tell. Luckily I didnt attempt to ride.

They flew dad to UVA because he still is not awake and they cant find a medical reason for it. And also, his liver is doing strange things with no visible reason why.

These last 11 days have been horrible. Wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Ladytrails

Oh, Corgi. I am so sorry to hear your news. I wish there were more that we could do besides keep you and your family in our prayers. It's good to know that you got to come home. Don't worry about Isabella; she probably was 'pinging' off your anxiety and I always think we pick up the cleansers and alcohol smells when we're spending time in the hospital; she might have thought your hair or clothes smelled like the vet's truck! Tomorrow she will probably be fine! 

Nicker, your new girl is lovely. You should visit the gaited horse group here on HF. There's a lot of information on there and other new gaited horse owners have asked questions about how to do saddle fit, ride properly, etc. Check out a book called "Easy Gaited Horses" - it's great.


----------



## Nine

Hey All, It's been a while since I wrote. I've got my 'net hooked back up at home and am sooo glad. 
NickerMaker71 what a sweet looking dog. She looks like the cuddling type.
Corgi, I'm sorry about your Dad. I'll add him to my prayer list, that he wakes up and that the doctors figure out his liver. Please take care of yourself. A warm bubble bath, wine, candle light and soft music. Try to take your stress down a little. Bless your heart, it's so hard to worry about parents, isn't it?
Nicker, your new mare is really pretty. I'm looking forward to hearing about your rides.
My Teddy (in the avatar) is at the trainer's for another 4 weeks. He's learning to pull a cart. And a wagon and a manuer spreader. Although I just have a meadowbrook type gig. I can't wait to have him back home. I sure miss him.
My 1 1/2 year old is growing so fast. Lars is Shire/QH cross. He's doing well, but needs better ground manners. I'm working with him. I don't have a round pen nor access to one. I'm just working with him on the lead in the barn yard and around the grove, etc. He's doing better, but not great. More work! He's so darn cute. Very friendly. Nothing much seems to bother him. I wish I could figure out how to put pictures on this site. I'd love to show him to you all. I can't remember how I got Teddy's picture on here. I can't wait to catch up with everyone. I've missed you guys.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Stan

I think I have this riding thing all wrong. I managed to load Bugs into the new float after a few rough starts and he going down on his knees. Stupid horse is so uncordinated at times I think he forgets where his feet are which makes us so compatable as I often forget where my shoes are.:shock:

Got him loaded and took him for a ride. Now that is where it goes all wrong. I believe from reading the posts of you all, the horse is suposed to take me for a ride, not me take him. Ill reverse that on Monday and put him in a ring as he is getting a little stropy and trying to boss me. Been around Stella to much he has.

Sunday I'll try getting Stella into the float again and take her for a ride, she does not have a problem with the float, its a mare thing she wants to be the boss AGAIN. I have to admit I am getting tired of the mare go round. I need her to load without issue so I can get some work in for the trek next weekend. 

I'm still not decided if I want to go through the riggors of training a young horse. Not sure if my body will handle it, I don't bounce any more. Trouble is when in the paddock with Bugs he follows me around and that pulls on the heart strings. I hate horses.

P R, the truck, nice wagon, if that was in NZ I would be moving heaven and hell to get it back on the road.

Time to put dinner on, Pigs hock and roast vege. Roslyn is due home at six and I'm the cook. My life is controlled by one mare or another.:lol:

Corgi my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Corgi....many, many (((((((hugs))))))). My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Stan, thanks for understanding. . I've worked SO HARD to build that truck. 

Good job on cooking! Lucky boss mare!


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Corgi....many, many (((((((hugs))))))). My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> Stan, thanks for understanding. . I've worked SO HARD to build that truck.
> 
> Good job on cooking! Lucky boss mare!


From the photo of your truck is the tray/box only bolted onto the chassis if so why can't the pannel beaters take it off, pull the chassis into alignment, replace the springs and mounting brackets, the diff looks like it escaped to much damage and the drive shaft is not a big job to replace. Provided the rear of the transmission and forward of the rear of the cab is O/K. There is always more to the repair than what is first seen but given the cost of replacement, how would the cost of repair stack up. 

Some of the best body rebuilders are those that restore old cars, they are experienced in fixing the unexpected and getting it right. A couple of my mates have rebuilt old cars one did an old 57 chev and another did a Corvet. I did a transplant of a 327 chev and transmission into a british Jag. Made a decent car out of it. Funny that, in the 2nd war the yanks built the P51 mustang, an awsome air plane, but it did not boogy untill they put in the British merlin engine and that made a fighter out of it.

Be careful as some panel beaters will write it off and buy it from the Insurance company knowing they can economically rebuild the vehicle and sell it for a good profit. Its quite common in this country. 

And just in keeping with the thread I mentioned the 327 to get back to horse power, and they were big horses.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, been thinking of you and your situation. 😔 Sending prayers your way.

On a positive note, it sounds as if your dad is closer to you, a little less stress. I am wondering, are you the only child? If so, that makes things a bit more draining, as everything is on your shoulders in a way.😕 Here's to hoping you have someone to lean on at home, if not this board seems very supportive! Best of luck!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Stan, 
You have it nailed pretty good. Craig thinks the mounting bracket on the passenger side broke and allowed the driveshaft to slide out of the tranny. He thinks the brake line is damaged, the shocks are bent. He doesn't think the frame is bent.....but until it gets into the shop and properly assessed, we don't know. 

Oh boy---I so agree with you. I think someone wants to get their hands onmy truck for a song and a dance and turn a big buck on it. Me--I just want it repaired and safe and reliable again. I can not afford a new one--nor do I want a new one. I love the one I have.  Hubby says that's why I keep him.  

Craig has a 48 Chevy pickup. It isn't restored yet, but my youngest wants to. The truck runs and is solid. The original wood in the box bed is beginning to rot....I will find some pics later and show you that truck. Still in use on our place--it's a cool rig.  

Way awesome on what you did with your Jag!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hey Nicker---be sure to get some video of your mare's movement. I would love to see!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Oh...Stan, I forgot to tell you---in this state we have a law that if a vehicle's damage is more than half of the listed book value, the title gets stamped as salvaged vehicle. No car dealer will take it on a trade, and few banks will write a loan on it for a buyer via sale outright.

I have no intention of selling or trading for a look long time.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Oh...Stan, I forgot to tell you---in this state we have a law that if a vehicle's damage is more than half of the listed book value, the title gets stamped as salvaged vehicle. No car dealer will take it on a trade, and few banks will write a loan on it for a buyer via sale outright.
> 
> I have no intention of selling or trading for a look long time.


 
That may cause you a problem if the insurance tries to write it off.

When I insured the new float I got into the conversation with the insurance sales rep on who assesses the damage and fixes the insurance payout value which is market value before the accident. Keeping in mind my float is made in Wales and has no chinese parts and is a renound brand name in Europe.

Not name dropping or slaging any other, but here in NZ they are getting the parts made in China and assembling the wheels here under NZ brand names and some of them don't last. 

Back to his answer, the insurance rep said, wait for it, and its common, they get a secondhand car sales man to fix the market value and payout on what the carsales would have paid for the car if buying it.

I saw red and asked the rep what the flark would a second hand car sales man know about the value of a horse float. We parted company on a very good note I told him if they tried that with me we would have a long session in a court room. One of mates was a secondhand car dealer in his own right and their objective when buying is to get it as cheep as they can and to sell it for as much as they can. 

In the NZ second hand car industrie they have a little book and it lists all of the brands, the vintage, and puts a price on the vehicle. What most sellers dont know, that price is the top price they will give as a trade in and some of the insurance companies follow that little books valuation when paying out. They only pay out what the secondhand car dealer would give for it.

The true market value is the reasonable price a dealer would display on the vehicle windscreen or adertise it for when selling it. NOT when he buys it from someone as a trade or a straight purchase. So check out the price your vehicle would be sold for given its condition and then present the true market value to the insurance company, if it is better than what they have offered.

The person who slamed into you their insurance should be paying out should they not, and if so, ask them for a vehicle that will tow the horse trailer as a loaner for you to get around in at their cost while yours is being repaired or replaced. It was their customer who put yours off the road.

In NZ, two years after the Christchurch earth quakes, and after being taken to court one insurance company has been ordered by the high court to pay out the replacement value on a home damaged by the quake.

The insurance company took the attitude that they could repair the house even though it was in what is called the red zone, that is land that has been assessed by the government as now unstable for any building and not habitable.

The insurance tried to get out of paying because they could repair it, but the claiment would not be able to live in it. The wording of the policy was replacement or repair and as the land was unstable it should have been replaced on a different piece of land, in a safe area. Insurance companies are in the business of making money. We all have to keep that in mind.

In NZ we have a watch dog on TV called Campbell live. When he gets his teeth into something he shakes it untill it rattles. We also have a show called fair go, does the same, if one feels ripped off by a company they investigate and will air the issues. Living in a small country does have an advantage. If a company rips someone off, that company risks the whole country knowing about it. Not good for business. 

Good luck with the truck.
Hope you look after your husband as well as your truck.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol: the old truck that would be worth a mint here in NZ.

Well enough rambling one would think I have nothing better to do when I have. I'm going to get into Bug's good books. Im going to force some worming past down his throat. Should make for an interesting day. Lets see how long it takes him to forgive me.

Cheers all, get out there and ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Exhausted*

How exhausted am I? I fed the horses, shoveled a delivered load of sawdust, took my oldest, Rainn and my dog for about a three mile walk. Yes I was walking too...still need equipment, and walking keeps me in shape as well 😋. Got home, moved four wheelbarrow loads of mulch, cleaned two stalls....ugh! I'm tired! I keep dozing off on the couch and its only 8:00, 💤💤💤


----------



## Nine

Corgi, how's your Dad? I hope you're hanging in there. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Stan, your horses sure keep you busy. That's nice. Who knows what naughty things men can get up to if they're not kept busy? I like the way you handled the insurance ghoul. Talk about vampires...
Nicker you sure worked your tail off. I played all day yesterday. Was gonna go visit Teddy, but there was rain all day where he is (2 hours away), so I played. Housework is highly overrated. You know, I've never read "Her house was always immaculate" on a tomb stone. I don't sweat it too much.
Has anyone heard from Foxhunter lately? Foxhunter, where for art thou?
I'm going to a sale at the fairgrounds in town. There is a remote controlled helicopter I want to desensitize my horses with. And I'll pick up some mylar baloons for the fun of it for them today also. I do love playing with the horses. Have a good week, All. Lets hope Spring will show up soon. I've got riding and gardening plans!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Nine, I LOVE to play with the critters also!
Tarp is one of my favorite toys. Hula hoop is great too.
The remote control plane is an excellent idea!

Are you going to the Expo? I wanted to meet some friends out there for it, but have to work that weekend so cannot. It's a 6 hour drive for me to get there, but sure would have been fun.


----------



## Prairie Rose

How do you like the 'frame' of my photo? 
My Sweets is the best horse I have ever had the pleasure of teaming up with.
This was taken last summer on a rest break riding out at my friend's ranch.


----------



## Prairie Rose

At the ranch


----------



## Prairie Rose

My youngest son, Drew, in his 76 F150 Ford truck he bought. It even has an 8 track cassette player in it. How cool is that? 








My other son, Chase with his Tbird.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone so nice to be here again 
Sorry I have been missing 
we are looking for another place to live


----------



## Prairie Rose

My daughter Kaitlin and I at a concert last summer








Scenic drive on the way to the concert. We have a lot of wind here out in the open prairie. Lots of wind farms going up.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hi CW!


----------



## Prairie Rose

I'm searching for pictures of the 48 Chevy truck for ya Stan....so bear with me....


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Prairie 
nice to see you again


----------



## Prairie Rose

Elk in the Badlands








Prairie dogs in the Badlands.
These small creatures create huge mounds and holes and devour all greenery.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Found some Stan!


----------



## Country Woman

Nice truck Prairie 

I love the red color


----------



## Prairie Rose




----------



## Prairie Rose

Thank you CW! 
The original color of the truck was a greenish.
Someone threw a coat of the red on to protect the body some.
I would dearly love to get this neat old truck restored. Some day we will. 
Takes a lot of time and dollars and we are short on both right now. 
But....some day!


----------



## Country Woman

How long have they been working on that truck

what model and year is the truck


----------



## nvr2many

Just stopped in to say hello to all!!!


----------



## Prairie Rose

CW,

It's a 1948 Chevrolet heavy half ton. Wonderful machine and fun to drive!
My husband has had it for many years. We keep it in the quonset most of the time to protect from the elements.


----------



## Country Woman

My dad had a truck like that too. after he came to Canada


----------



## Koolio

*Random pictures.*

Mother and daughter.








This time last year.








This year about the same time.









"I was going to help you fold the laundry, but I got tired"


----------



## Koolio

Cool truck Prairie Rose!

I hope everyone is enjoying a pleasant Sunday. I woke up very grumpy seeing 3 " of fresh snow on the ground. It is just warm enough to leave a sucking mucky, snowy, icy mess in the yard, yet cold enough for the snow to stay. It is one of those days where the weather gods are in a full out battle. It is sunny and melting and snowing all at once. So strange...

In an attempt to conquer the winter (it should be spring) blahs, my daughter and I hauled our horses to the stable where she works and went riding. Both horses were awesome and we had a lovely ride. I am so grateful to have the horses as a source of enjoyment, but I am even more grateful to have a wonderful daughter to share this passion with.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Wanted to pop in to see if there was an update from Corgi on her dad. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way lady!

Love all these new pics, its so fun to see everyone's lives and how different we all are. 

Havent seen my girl in over a week, she got her teeth floated last Monday so got the week off. Can't wait to ride on Wed and Th...I have two of three dressage tests memorized, so I can start fine tuning our ride. 30 days until our first big show! We also have our last schooling show next Saturday, which is a bunch of fun. The ladies I ride with, ranging from 14 up to my age, are such lovely riders and fun people. Show season is going to be a blast!

ETA: meant to ask also, Hunter, how's your arm??


----------



## NickerMaker71

*My trip to Montana - Bucket List*

I'm actually on the laptop tonight...not the iPad, so I thought I would share a couple shots from my summer vacation out west last year. These were taken in the mountains of Montana. That's where I road for 7 hours!!!! Check that off my Bucket List!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Bucket List.....another one!*

OK, while I was at it.....I thought I would share this bucket list photo too......a few years ago I visited a friend who lives in the Virgin Islands. I got to ride on the beach there.  Fantastic!!!!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...wish I could respond to everyone and their posts, but my mind is scrambled and I am not thinking clearly. But I am enjoying all the pics everyone is posting!

My dad is not doing well at all. Yesterday was really rough but today a sense of peace came over me. I have accepted that he may die and I will be ok of that happens. I will still hope for the best but I am ready for the worst.

My husband is doing his best to take care of me. He is making sure I rest amd trying to get me to eat but the eating part is not easy. I discovered I am NOT a stress eater. It is the exact opposite. The thought of food makes me ill. I am trying to eat but to be honest, I am not eating enough. I know that but I dont know how to fix it. I have lost 6 pounds and while I probably need to lose that 6 pounds and another 5 with it, I know it is not healthy the way it has come off.

Snce they flew Dad to the University of Virginia hospital, I am able to drive back and forth from home, about 1.5 hours away. This allows me to spend some time with Isabella. She has forgiven me for being gone for 11 days and we had such a pleasant visit this evening, she even made funny faces to cheer me up. Here is my girl...and thanks everyone for your concern and prayers. Much appreciated.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ahhh, great photo corgi. Horses are a gift, aren't they? Keeping you and your family in my thoughts a prayers!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-tough times for sure-I hear you about not eating, but you need something-do you like milkshakes,or something like an Orange Julius? Hope things take a turn for the better & glad you were able to see your horse for a bit. Prayers sent to you & yours.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see everyone again 

just in the dumps 
we are moving soon


----------



## Country Woman

animals are good medicine too


----------



## Stan

Just to show I do get on the horse now and again. First photo is having Bugs follow me around. And a couple of riding. He did well no hint of getting to excited and I did expect it. He is down on weight and needs some grass. But the rain has stopped.

Great photos folks this is realy a great thread.

But the one I am most impressed with, well second to me, is the chev What a year, they made them to last in 48. Visulise that truck with the V8 transplant all polished up, slightly lowered, good wheels, custom paint job and the horse float hooked on behind. Now that would be a real eye catcher. Just like all things of the 48 vintage.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I didn't get on this weekend, but it was a full load. 

Corgi, I am truly sorry to hear your father has not waken yet. Your family will stay on my prayer list.

PR, I hope you get a good outcome on your truck repairs and get it back on the road. To touch on something Stan mentioned, in the event the ins. company does total it(if you had full coverage) you will have first option to buy it back from the ins. company (in most cases) at a really cheap price then do the repairs on the cheap. I must admit I didn't read all of the updates on this thread and may have missed something on this and if so then I apologize.

CW, good morning and happy trails.



Update on Boo,
We walked every length of fence on the property and could not find the scene of the accident. Then focused on properly caring for his wounds and keeping him as comfortable as possible in the stall. He does not like being stored up at all! Especially when he can't see the others when they go into the big pasture. 

Saturday I was doing some yard work in the nook on the back of the house and found the scene of the accident. Apparently the previous owners halfway covered the old septic tank without filling it in and he found the weak lid on it. 

Here are a couple pics off my phone and will have a few more pics from the camera later.. I felt so bad about not checking the property out better before turning them out to graze on the grass in the yard.

























I have been giving him a betadine bath every afternoon then covering the superficial scraps with corona then wrapping the left hind leg where the rug is gone to the tissue.
I am hoping to get the salve in today that I ordered and start using it on the wound.



Sorry for the novel and I probably should have posted this in the health section.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hi everyone! I haven't been to this forum in many months but am happy to see it is still going strong and the same familiar names! At the age of 48 last summer, I got my first horse, and so did my husband. His is a big beautiful 16.3 hh chestnut and white Appendix Paint gelding, age 14. Mine is a mare, 13, also an Appendix Paint, seal bay, and she was a rescue. After many months of ground work and getting her healthy and at an acceptable weight, and me recovering from surgery and an injury (not horse related) she and I are finally riding, and it has been so awesome


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Here are our new babies....Xena, 13-yo seal bay Appendix Paint, and Tornado 14-yo chestnut & white Appendix Paint...


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Koolio said:


> Here is my faithful canine friend, RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his faithful sidekick, Hemi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really good friends...


Hi Koolio. I love your boxer! I have always had boxers and right now have an 8-year-old brindle female, Stella. They never get old and always have that fun puppy in them


----------



## Hunter65

Wow everyone lots going on.

Corgi big hugs to you and prayers for your dad. Your horse cracks me up love the face.

Stan Bugs is great I love him, he is gorgeous! Nice to see you riding.

Prairie I hope you get your truck fixed, it is certainly in fantastic shape!.

Nickle look forward to see more picts of that mare, she is stunning!.

I am finding myself in a quandry as to whether I should sell Hunter or keep him and hope that he outgrows some of his attitude. I did get on him yesterday - the first time I have done anything with him since he bit me. We are going to have to go back to basics on the ground work. My trainer offered to take him for a couple of weeks and tune him up, but I know ultimately that I need to do it for him to respect me. It has been almost 4 years since I adopted him and we have been through a lot and he is so darned cute I can't decide what to do. In some ways I just want a nice easy going friendly horse that wont bite me or...

Here is a picture of my dads truck that he restored. Its a 1949 Doge 2 ton that he found on a farm on the prairies and restored. This is before he got the grill and visor back on. I wish I had a before picture.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Woods-you have a couple of nice horses there-so glad you are enjoying them!

Hunter-you have been through so much w/him, but that bite was totally unacceptable! He has lots of personality, but sometimes that can lead to being hard to get along with. Maybe a horse w/less energy/more training would be a better fit. Horses are expensive & we should enjoy our time w/them. If you decide to change horses, I'm sure you would get help from other members here to find a wonderful partner.

Stan-really liked the pics of you riding Bugs. Both of you look relaxed & enjoying your time together.

Love the pics of the older trucks-brings back many memories of different times.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Woods-you have a couple of nice horses there-so glad you are enjoying them!
> 
> Hunter-you have been through so much w/him, but that bite was totally unacceptable! He has lots of personality, but sometimes that can lead to being hard to get along with. Maybe a horse w/less energy/more training would be a better fit. Horses are expensive & we should enjoy our time w/them. If you decide to change horses, I'm sure you would get help from other members here to find a wonderful partner.
> 
> Stan-really liked the pics of you riding Bugs. Both of you look relaxed & enjoying your time together.
> 
> Love the pics of the older trucks-brings back many memories of different times.



Just talking with my trainer now. She is going to take him for a few weeks and work with him and I will be going out to work with him as well, I need to get his respect again.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey all I have alot of Catching up it looks. I had such a hectic busy weekend.
Work Chores on the ranch 4H pancake Feed. I did get a ride in yesterday.

I think I have figured out I may need to change Cody's bit. he is not listening to the Myler D ring snaffle with Roller at all. I am getting very frustrated with him. he does (ok) at a walk but even at a slow trot he is a Brat. <--- thats a understatement. to me it seems he is grabbing the bit and it will take me turning (one rein stop) to get him to stop. I feel like I am always putting preasure on the bit. He used to be a (school) horse so he tends to be hard mouthed.
 i just want a trail ride where if my daughter wants to trot the horses we can. with out haveing to worry he is gonna take off with me


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone welcome new members 
see you around


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Sorry I didn't get on this weekend, but it was a full load.
> 
> Corgi, I am truly sorry to hear your father has not waken yet. Your family will stay on my prayer list.
> 
> PR, I hope you get a good outcome on your truck repairs and get it back on the road. To touch on something Stan mentioned, in the event the ins. company does total it(if you had full coverage) you will have first option to buy it back from the ins. company (in most cases) at a really cheap price then do the repairs on the cheap. I must admit I didn't read all of the updates on this thread and may have missed something on this and if so then I apologize.
> 
> CW, good morning and happy trails.
> 
> 
> 
> Update on Boo,
> We walked every length of fence on the property and could not find the scene of the accident. Then focused on properly caring for his wounds and keeping him as comfortable as possible in the stall. He does not like being stored up at all! Especially when he can't see the others when they go into the big pasture.
> 
> Saturday I was doing some yard work in the nook on the back of the house and found the scene of the accident. Apparently the previous owners halfway covered the old septic tank without filling it in and he found the weak lid on it.
> 
> Here are a couple pics off my phone and will have a few more pics from the camera later.. I felt so bad about not checking the property out better before turning them out to graze on the grass in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been giving him a betadine bath every afternoon then covering the superficial scraps with corona then wrapping the left hind leg where the rug is gone to the tissue.
> I am hoping to get the salve in today that I ordered and start using it on the wound.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the novel and I probably should have posted this in the health section.


No, you posted it in the right section over 40 means we have earn't the privilage to talk about anything and its what keeps this thread alive along with the great people. As for the tank lid, that could have happened to anyone living in the country. Same as a fence wire breaking and causing injury. We can't be held to shame if an animal breaks a wire and its a while before we find it. I check my fence regular but some thing always happens just after my go around. My horse Stella had a bad skin issue, I posted on this thread and took on board tips and advice given. In the end I found it was a tick treatment that was causing all of the problems, but it took two summers to sort it out, and the experience of the over 40s.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for the encouragement Stan. I feel like he is determined to be strictly a pasture ornament with all the incidents he has had to full fill his name.

I wished I had downloaded the pics from the camera last night, but it was so late by the time all the chores were done that I had just enough energy to point my body towards the bed in a falling motion after my shower.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> hey all I have alot of Catching up it looks. I had such a hectic busy weekend.
> Work Chores on the ranch 4H pancake Feed. I did get a ride in yesterday.
> 
> I think I have figured out I may need to change Cody's bit. he is not listening to the Myler D ring snaffle with Roller at all. I am getting very frustrated with him. he does (ok) at a walk but even at a slow trot he is a Brat. <--- thats a understatement. to me it seems he is grabbing the bit and it will take me turning (one rein stop) to get him to stop. I feel like I am always putting preasure on the bit. He used to be a (school) horse so he tends to be hard mouthed.
> i just want a trail ride where if my daughter wants to trot the horses we can. with out haveing to worry he is gonna take off with me


I'm using a Myler combination on Bugs and also have used it on Stella.
It has a nose and chin strap, roller and tongue release. Has three rings so pressure can be increased, but I use it with the reins on the cheek ring so little pressure is used. It also has a stopper on the check ring so when pressure is applied it remains soft but if more is required the cheek ring slides around to the stopper and increases the downward preasure which brings in the nose band and chin strap. Very light touch.

Both horses responded well to it. On the photos of Bugs posted yesterday you can see the bit. If you use it on the bottom ring the pressure is increased by enormous amounts and care is needed.


----------



## Roadyy

My DW just sent me the pics from the camera so I'll post a couple here of the worst wound the day after the incident.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh, Roady, that looks terrible. I bet that just makes you sick....best of luck healing those wounds!!!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, when are you moving? Good luck with all that. Is your knee feeling better -- and if not, be careful with carrying stuff! 

Stan, love love love the pics. Such a good boy is Bugs. I so hope he remains sensible when you put him to the test; his personality and willingness to work for you are just awesome! 

Roadyy, I must have missed the post of when Boo got hurt. Those look nasty but hearing what you found at the scene of the accident, it's a wonder he didn't do himself a worse injury. Wow. Also, thank God you were not riding him when he went down, or it could have been so much more tragic. Since I missed the original post of the injury - are tendons and ligaments involved? or just skinned up? 

Lost, love the pictures; glad you found us again! 

Corgi, hoping you are eating and resting. Your mare's face seems to say, "Now, what was it you were supposed to do?" and of course to a horse, eating is job #1! So get to it. Hoping you're finding it easier to take care of yourself. I love your husband's encouragement - he sounds like a keeper!

Critter, I wholeheartedly second Stan's advice on the Myler combination bit. I think I have 2 just like he's described. I am 2 1/2 hours from you & you seem a trustworthy lady & I would be happy to discuss sending you one on loan for a trial. It worked GREAT for my young gelding when he was fighting the bit, nose in the air, and couldn't be controlled. I was driving him and then moved to under-saddle work so I had one on each type of bridle. Now we're in a Myler comfort snaffle with hooks and he's retained what he learned in the combination bit. I think if your guy is responsive to a rope halter/nose pressure, you'll find that he becomes much more responsive in this bit. Like Stan said, you have either a feather-light touch or you can adjust for a maximum amount of leverage. The thing I loved about this bit is that if they respond to the reins by lowering their nose, the bit's mouthpiece doesn't engage and they become responsive to reins, even before the bit engages. That translates 100% to the next bit. By borrowing, you can see if it works. If it doesn't, you're not out over $100. If it does, you know what you want. Or, you can graduate back to the bit you're using now. PM me if you're interested!

Hunter, I agree with what you're doing. A trainer to work with the little delinquent (lovingly said) is a great thing; then the trainer can watch you work with him as well. You must accept that he intended to deliver a painful bite, although of course if you were a horse it wouldn't have been such a nasty injury. You're totally correct that he has to accept your leadership and respect you and I think you're giving him the best, fairest chance to succeed. I hope you make him think he is going to die for a few seconds if he even looks at you crossways! When my gelding was 4, I thought I was going to have to get rid of him - I hated that age. I also was told by my trainer that I was moving my feet and body out of his way when *he* moved first into my bubble...that's one of the hardest lessons I had to learn and I still have to remind myself. To this day, when I greet him in the pasture or corral, I'm pointing at his chest to make him back up and then I walk to him. When I put feed in his bucket, he has to step back and can't start eating until I allow him to move toward the bucket. Simple things can make a big difference, so you might have great success with Hunter.

The pictures over the past few days of people in saddles have been great! Love the vistas in Montana and beaches - awesome!


----------



## Stan

*Roadyy* yes the injuries do look like they will be hurting but flark happens. some of my friends have lost horses on treks, one where the country got the better of the horse, it slipped and ended up down the bottom of a gully in a stream unable to be retreived. Others have had the same type of experience and survived. Don't knock your self around over the accident. The thing now is avoiding infection. I'm sure the horse does not blame you but I'll bet it is looking where it is going now. Good luck with the getting it well again.

Bugs, Today he has energy to spare and ran flat out from one paddock into the next occompanied by a cracking sound. No I was not hanging on for dear life, my two feet were firmly planted on tera firma. But the sound drew my attention to the fence as I thought he had gone over it. I found a fence strainer had broken and the wires had come loose. An accident looking for a place to happen and I only checked the fences a few days ago. More repairs. Horses, just like having kids around, can't take your eyes off of them for a moment.

While writing Bugs is still doing the rounds running from paddock to paddock, He seems to have energy to burn perhaps he did have worms and now he is getting the benefit of his tucker. Think I'll give him back the worms and quiten him down again.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Ladytrails,
It happened this past Thursday afternoon sometime while I was gone to town. Found him around 6ish staying away from the rest of the herd and I knew something wasn't right. None of the tendons or muscle are damaged and it all appears to be rug damage. 

I was hoping to start treating it with the salve I got in yesterday, but my first church board meeting lasted a lot longer than I expected. I didn't get home til nearly 10pm and did not want to pester him that late since DW had already rinsed and treated him earlier. He will get a coat of it this evening and will get a close up pic of the 2 open wounds on the leg..

I hate moving CW and respectfully refuse to offer help doing it..lol I also hope your knee is feeling better for the move without you over doing it. 

NM71, it does look bad and I felt bad about leaving them in the yard to graze while I was gone, but, like Stan mentioned, it could have just as easily have happened out in the pasture. If it were going to happen it would not have stopped even if I were home or where ever he/they find a place to get hurt. That is accepted as horse truth.

Corgi, please continue to keep us updated on your father and please, please get some rest and a healthy meal as to keep your strength up.


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Ladytrails
Went to barn yesterday, was going to have another girl ride him (she has been working with him lately) but it was so nice out I decided that I would ride instead. I have changed up my saddle pads and girth (have borrowed a fuzzy girth with elastic) and it seems to be better. I think he likes this girth better as I was slowly doing up each side his ears were forward until I got to the last part but even then he didn't do too much. He was then awesome to ride so I have decided to keep him. I am having a lady come out today to do some body work and see if has any pain issues so that will be interesting.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad things went better with Hunter after changing the tack a bit. It's so hard to sell one & then start all new with another.

We had wind & rain yesterday, & it was a cold night,so we have a fire today. I hope to hear soon about starting my job-I think "my" nights will be Friday & Saturday, after I finish my training.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad things went better with Hunter after changing the tack a bit*. It's so hard to sell one & then start all new with another.*
> 
> We had wind & rain yesterday, & it was a cold night,so we have a fire today. I hope to hear soon about starting my job-I think "my" nights will be Friday & Saturday, after I finish my training.


Yes and especially after rescuing them and spending almost 4 years with training, vets (lots of those bills) etc. And I get so attached. He may be a brat but he is mine and I still love him. I still think he will be a good horse when he grows up a bit


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Ladytrails
> Went to barn yesterday, was going to have another girl ride him (she has been working with him lately) but it was so nice out I decided that I would ride instead. I have changed up my saddle pads and girth (have borrowed a fuzzy girth with elastic) and it seems to be better. I think he likes this girth better as I was slowly doing up each side his ears were forward until I got to the last part but even then he didn't do too much. He was then awesome to ride so I have decided to keep him. I am having a lady come out today to do some body work and see if has any pain issues so that will be interesting.


So glad things are working out for you and Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to see you all again


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ahhhh, THE perfect day weather wise. I bolted from work, stopped to,grab the dog and headed to the barn. Took a nice walk with Rainn. 

Our pasture is is finally turning green!!! The last couple days have been warm, and night rains ( sorry Stan) are finally making some grass grow! I was a bit worried, it's a new pasture and easily tore up with the horses hooves.

Hoping you all are well! &#55357;&#56372;


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, Yay! Excellent news. I'm so glad the little stinker treated you with a great ride, and a respectful attitude. As far as selling him and starting over --I totally understand where you're coming from. You know you have to watch him for a while but you know where the holes in his training or respect are; with a new one, you'll have to watch for a LONG while to find the holes that you need to fix.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad things went better with Hunter after changing the tack a bit. It's so hard to sell one & then start all new with another.
> 
> We had wind & rain yesterday, & it was a cold night,so we have a fire today. I hope to hear soon about starting my job-I think "my" nights will be Friday & Saturday, after I finish my training.


How can you so boldly anounce you have had rain, when i am still running around in my grass skirt doing the rain dance to an indian beat, running bear. Well almost bear, the grass skirt does cover some thing.

Today a power pole in the front paddock was replaced, the hole was two metres deep and the ground bone dry. That is a worry the water table is now so low it will take months of rain to bring it back up again for next summer, which is only 8 months away. We are now into autum and the temp is still in the 20 to 23 degrees but cooler in the evening and mornings.

I've decided to take Bugs on the trek trouble is he got to excited on the last one and I had to pull out. This time because we have not had enough miles together I have decided I will hold him back for 30 minutes after thay have left, then start riding him. With a little luck he will have forgotten the other horses as they will be out of sight, but he will be able to smell them.

If all goes acording to plan I will turn him around and walk back to the start and head him in the direction of meeting them when they are coming in. Those horse will have settled and he will have 30 minutes with them walking in. That will give me a couple of hours on him and he some experience with new horses without every one getting upset.:lol::lol: What say you all, sound like a plan.

Corgi thinking of you. A fish dinner is in order don't you think.
CW take the shift easy and stay connected with us
Hunter stay with the horse, changing is very hard on the nerves and emotions. One day its bugs, then Stella will do something to make me take notice and change my mind. Its a mind field:shock: I really will be in trouble if Stella starts following me around like Bugs does.:?

Take care all and get out there and ride.


----------



## Roadyy

I will gladly get out there and ride when all my free time isn't being used to care for Boo's rear end. lol

Had the young fella from church over after work yesterday to work Sugar the 3 yr old. Got them both worked up into a sweat as he was learning how to learn her lunging. She kept taking a short cut at part of the circle and getting over the lunge line before he could gather up. Get her stopped to untangle the line then start again.. I'll try to get the pic loaded later.

Got the salve painted on Boo before getting Levi started and the couple we got him from came down to pick up some 2x4x1/4 sq. tubing to make a goose neck bracket as well as see how Boo was doing. They agreed he is living his name.

Hope all is well with everyone on this hump day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-it really wasn't much rain-but we had gusting winds & the power went out a few times but only for a few minutes,so lots of clock resettings. Yesterday it was cold enough that we started a fire, but that will probably be our last one, as we should start warming up for our "hot" season real soon. Sounds like a good plan for the ride.


----------



## Hunter65

Had a lady out last night to check Hunters back etc and it turns out he had a rib and one hip out and some very sore areas partially due to my saddle. She gave me a few good fixes for my saddle plus I will get my new fuzzy girth with elastic and things should be much better for him. He was such a good boy for her! Can't wait to ride tomorrow and see how he goes.


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG this is too cute not to share with you all
this guy loves his ball. I wonder if Cody could learn a thing or 2 from him. Like the ball wont eat you. bwhahahaha

http://social.entertainment.msn.com/blogs/blog--championship-match-guilty-dog-vs-happy-horse


----------



## Roadyy

Very happy to hear the issue was found and hopefully corrected. Should be in for some good riding now that the saddle is being adjusted for his comfort.


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> OMG this is too cute not to share with you all
> this guy loves his ball. I wonder if Cody could learn a thing or 2 from him. Like the ball wont eat you. bwhahahaha
> 
> Championship match: Guilty dog vs. happy horse



I never tire of that video. I'd be afraid he would break his leg.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Had a lady out last night to check Hunters back etc and it turns out he had a rib and one hip out and some very sore areas partially due to my saddle. She gave me a few good fixes for my saddle plus I will get my new fuzzy girth with elastic and things should be much better for him. He was such a good boy for her! Can't wait to ride tomorrow and see how he goes.


I am happy you found some fixes for your saddle 
have a fun time riding


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the pic I mentioned earlier of Levi and Sugar learning to lunge.









He is really enjoying his time at the barn and pasture with the horses. Doesn't matter to him anymore if it is mucking stalls, patching roof, grooming or working Sugar.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter, that video is TOO funny!!!�� Thanks for sharing, I passed it on!!!

Hunter.....a rib and hip out? Like out of place??? Holy smokes! No wonder he was a bit bitey, that would hurt wouldn't it? Wow, never heard of such a thing....gosh I am learning a lot!


----------



## With Grace

Geeze I can hardly keep up with this thread!

Stan - loved seeing the pics of you and bugs! Wish I could send you some of our rain...it's getting old.
CW - where are you moving? Hope the move goes well for you!
Roadyy - owww those pics make my eyes water, poor poneh. At least the flies aren't bad yet so the wounds will heal without the fly irratators (had to deal with that last summer, flies wouln't stay away from the wounds)
Nicker - LOVE your bucket list pics!!
Hunter - so glad you're keeping your boy, he IS so darn cute.
Corgi - still sending prayers your way and so glad you are finding some solace with your girl. Love the pic!

Sorry if I forgot anyone!!

Had a lesson today, went ok. Nothing great, was just one of those days where you ride and it was fine but you wanted more. I think the show stress is getting to me a little. Kes was feeling spunky and spooked a few times and was a little naughty, made me laugh since she's not like that. Have a lesson tomorrow, then our last schooling show on Saturday. It's supposed to pour here the rest of the week, which makes for a dripping wet show horse and tack...ugh. But, all my tulips are about to bloom, gotta look at the bright side.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace we are moving about a mile from where we are now


----------



## Stan

Farrier came today. Put a shoe on Stella and took them off Bugs. Both horses can be ridden in the trek on Saturday but It will be Bugs.

Bugs is not used to having his shoes off and on and was a little stropy when his hind hooves were done so the farrier decided to show Roslyn what he wanted me to do with Bugs to get him used to the feel of tapping on his hooves. Roslyn said the farrier picked up his hind hooves, expecting bugs to react as he had a couple of minutes before, and Bugs just stood there and let him tap away at his hoof. Looks like the light got turned on and Bugs has got what is required when being shod. Thats my boy, smart as, and quick as lightening. On the note of lightening there is a great big black cloud hanging over us, time to get the grass skirt on again.

Cheers all.


----------



## Roadyy

Shoot fireworks off at the cloud and see if that helps bust the water bubble.

Not much update on my end as we treated Boo's injuries and piddled around the pond watching the new baby ducks following momma. I'll try to get a better pic of them as they were born day before yesterday.There are 9 in total even though only 8 are in this pic. I like the top hat on the one at the bottom left....


----------



## Madamefifi

Jealous of your ducks, Roadyy! We were hoping some ducks would settle on our pond when a male and two females started showing up regularly this past winter but I think they've been scared off by the neighbors' incessant gun-shooting.


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hey over-40s crowd. Just curious if anyone has used a dressage saddle for trail riding? I'm a western rider, but want to learn dressage so recently got an Isabell Werth dressage saddle, which I love and it has to be the most comfortable thing I have ever sat in! I'm recovering from a tailbone fracture and just getting back to riding. What I love about this saddle is, it's almost springy, easy on a sore tailbone, and puts me in the correct seated position naturally without having to try hard to do so (something that's been hard for me to get right in my Western saddle...at my age and being a new rider)


----------



## Roadyy

I have ridden with people who sit in all different kinds of saddles. Remember the endurance saddle is ridden on long rides and as long as you are comfortable in it then I can't imagine there being a problem anymore, only a solution. 

Glad you found something to allow you the comfort to RIDE and not detour you from it due to pain...Just remember the pain you are in when riding in an uncomfortable saddle and elate that to how the horse feels in an uncomfortable saddle...I guess I'm saying to make sure it fits the horse too... 

Happy trails..


fifi,, the ducks were in the pond when we moved in at the first of the year and I'm sure they were wondering what kind of roommates we were going to be until we started providing them with extra groceries...lol They have realized we intend them no harm and come right up to us when we are pouring their feed out by the pond. Can't touch them , but get very close. It's fun watching the male play with the dogs as he will come on the bank long enough for one of them to run at him, he jumps in the water until they walk away and replays this until the dog gets bored....lol


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Thanks Roady...by the way, your ducks are just adorable! The dressage saddle is actually a better fit for my mare than the Western saddle. It has an interchangeable gullett system, so with the medium-wide gullet, it is just about perfect for her. It is synthetic, so lighter weight as well. It's a bit to get used to though, as I feel so much more secure with that Western saddle horn I have always known to be there "just in case"


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this thread lately but have caught up on the news of the OPs in the last few weeks. All my best to all out there! Today is the day I get a little further from 40 and a lot closer to 50. I suppose it's not all bad but I find it just makes you think a little bit more than usual about your life so hence the post in this section.
Now with my reflection over to more serious matters. I am still on the lookout for spring. It has been an elusive season thus far and with the forecast of ice pellets and snow for tomorrow it appears it will be trumped again by Old Man Winter. Might get 20 to 30 cm of the white stuff. Just wondering...Has anyone seen spring? If you have, please redirect it towards me. I will be forever grateful!


----------



## LostInTheWoods02114

Hi Paint. I am inching closer to the big 50 too. My goal is to lose some more weight and be in the best shape of my life and to be a really good rider when 50 hits..2 years to achieve. We are still in winter wonderland here too. Dying for the snow to melt so I can do some raking and manicuring the yard



Paintlover1965 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this thread lately but have caught up on the news of the OPs in the last few weeks. All my best to all out there! Today is the day I get a little further from 40 and a lot closer to 50. I suppose it's not all bad but I find it just makes you think a little bit more than usual about your life so hence the post in this section.
> Now with my reflection over to more serious matters. I am still on the lookout for spring. It has been an elusive season thus far and with the forecast of ice pellets and snow for tomorrow it appears it will be trumped again by Old Man Winter. Might get 20 to 30 cm of the white stuff. Just wondering...Has anyone seen spring? If you have, please redirect it towards me. I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Paintlover1965

Glad to hear LITW, someone else is in the same situation with regards to the weather. We were spoiled last year with awesome temperatures in March. So it's just hard to see it drag on. I too have a new exercise plan this spring and will be starting it in the next few days. Have to get rid of the winter spread. I always feel rejuvenated by the spring and start exercising more and try to eat healthier too. I love the spring flowers and when the leaves come out on the trees. It makes me feel so good to get outside more. It definitely makes you feel better and a more confident rider when you're in better shape. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have spring here mostly, but w/some backsliding, but that Hot stuff is coming soon, then the monsoons-which is quite an experience. I still miss the more mild climate of S. Cal., but life happens.


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Critter, that video is TOO funny!!!�� Thanks for sharing, I passed it on!!!
> 
> Hunter.....a rib and hip out? Like out of place??? Holy smokes! No wonder he was a bit bitey, that would hurt wouldn't it? Wow, never heard of such a thing....gosh I am learning a lot!



I learned a lot from her, she said if the first rib was out it puts the following ones out and can make a horse very cinchy. Did you know the first rib is at their shoulder? Here is a short article you can google for more info. This lady also uses the Bowen technique which I googled the other night and is quite interesting.
» Holistic Horse Health: Does your horse have a rib out? Blogging from Madalyn Ward, DVM


----------



## Critter sitter

hey everyone.. Cute Ducks Roadyy 

We have had some Crazy goofy weather Thunderstorms possible tornados then ice and Snow and even Thundersnow. It is all very welcome moisture just Crazy weather. 
I just want a really nice warm day so I can give the horses a nice bath and really groom them good. 

It is getting closer to Moving day and i am s nervous nelly I hope it will be a good move for us.


----------



## Roadyy

LITW,, you do know you can get a handle strap to go across your saddle to use as a grab handle in an emergency or to just have there to make you feel better. Seen several people with them.


Oh and we have 82* spring time here with some severe weather supposedly hitting us tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Koolio

*Patience is a virtue*

...and I am starting to lose it.

The forecast is calling for yet another snow storm this weekend with 15+ cm of new snow. Although it is barely melting today, temps are not expected to go above freezing until next week (if the forecast doesn't change again). This is nearing the end of our 7th month of winter weather and I am losing patience. 

We were supposed to start our barn over 3 weeks ago, but the site is still frozen and under over a foot of ice and snow. The only snowless places to ride are on the road or to haul in to an arena. It is too slippery to even do any groundwork in the yard. On the very limited patches where there is no snow, we have a lumpy, poopy half frozen muddy mess. I am starting to resent my winter boots and long for the days when simple paddock boots or sneakers will do.

I think the horses are getting frustrated with the weather. They want to shed out their winter hair, but its too cold. I think they are getting tired of hay and are anxious for the arrival of some solid footing and fresh spring grasses.

I am also still waiting to start in riding lessons again. The coach is just back from a 3 month road trip, so we haven't had a chance to set a date and time to start or to go over what to focus on. Waiting impatiently to set this up.

I am also still in limbo at work, not knowing where I will be working or what I will be doing after June. Budget cuts have been tough on everybody, especially those of us declared "surplus". I have submitted applications for 3 positions that I am still waiting to hear back on. I don't expect anything will happen until the end of April at the earliest, so right now all I can do is wait and see.

Anybody wanna trade some patience for a few megatons of snow?


----------



## montcowboy

hey everyone. just stopped by to let stan know that im breaking out the grass skirt again for the nz rain dance. and ill wager that by monday here i have snow on the ground..lol. but stan needs me. glad to hear every one is doing good. really havent had any riding weather here in my side of the mountain. but if it gets into the mid 30s im doing it. since i got most everything with shoes on now. kinda worried now that i got shoes on them all that they will have out grown them before i get to really put any miles on them. live and learn even at my age. just had my front end rebuilt on my ford diesel pickumuptruck to the tune of 1400.00 but they swear now when i head west my truck isnt heading east at the same time. so thats good right?? hope you all have a great weekend. and have better weather then im having. ride safe ya all.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, Stan could use the snow.Most of us could use some patience. I think all of us could use a money tree-LOL! My night training will start next week & I'll be catching a ride w/the gal that will be doing my training. I have to go into town tomorrow & run some errands. We're thinking of getting a ride in on Saturday. The last time I rode my friend's little QH, she made tons of saliva, said she always does that, so I was thinking of riding her in a bitless outfit I bought a few years's back. I've used it on a Curly stallion & a P.Fino mare & had good results. It should fit her & we will only be doing easy riding on dirt roads. I'm so glad my Aussie saddle fits her nicely. I see so many people having fits w/finding a saddle to fit their horse and themselves.


----------



## Nine

Well, we got 10 inches of snow last night, and more to come tonight. Patience as Coolio said. I hope Saturday is warm, as I will be driving Teddy for the first time. I'd rather not drive in rain encased in ice!
Does anyone have any plans for traveling to a trail ride this summer? I'm thinking of going to Kentucky for a trail ride through their pretty parks. Anyone have any experience in Kentucky?


----------



## Paintlover1965

Koolio I wish I could trade you some patience but all I got is snow, snow and more snow on the way. I'm hopeful this is the last hurrah for the long winter we've had. It's gotta be gone by May...June...July...? HaHa!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> ...and I am starting to lose it.
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna trade some patience for a few megatons of snow?


I have been waiting for rain since 25 December 12. I have tried a rain dance in all manner of get ups. and it has been mentioned I should point the shot gun at the odd cloud that goes over head. I'm a starter for that, but the one thing I still have is patience, buckets of it, so. Send over the megatons of snow and ill send over buckets of patience. You pay the cartage.:lol:

And just to rub salt into the bad weather you are suffering I am taking Bugs on a 4 hour trek in the morning topped off with a nice lunch and the promise of sunshine.


----------



## Stan

*Just imagine....If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Air New Zealand one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. *

*If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in the AA one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. *
*If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Canterbury Finance one year ago,you would have $0.00 today.*

*But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminium cans for recycling refund, you would have received $214.00..*

*Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the Kiwi Saver-Keg.*

*A recent study found that the average Kiwi walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Kiwi’s drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year *
*That means that, on average, Kiwi’s get about 41 miles to the gallon!*

*Makes you **damned proud** to be a **Kiwi**!!*











For those that don't know a kiwi is a New Zealander


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the math lesson & the logic! Have fun at the ride, Stan.


----------



## Roadyy

This is the lower front corner of the pasture looking forward from the barn.

not sure if you can see them without zooming in, but I couldn't get any closer with my phone camera due to sinking in the soft ground and not having my water boots on.

















You can see the pond over the fence in the first pic and she is using this flooded part of the pasture as a kiddie pond to keep them safe. She will occasionally bring them just over the fence and into the pond for short amounts of time.


----------



## Country Woman

That is nice picture of the swan


----------



## Country Woman

Good to see everyone again 

hope all is well


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Good to see everyone again
> 
> hope all is well



Hi CW! Why do you have to move??? Did you find a place?
I am off to the doctors again to see about my arm as it is still rather swollen and oddly hard. Its like an extra elbow.


----------



## Roadyy

CW--Swan?? lol Duck darlin and I don't mean dropping your head...hahaha
I hope the move goes smoothly with the bad leg,..


Hunter65,

I hope it isn't anything serious. Let us know as soon as you can.


I guess this weekend will be filled with digging the trench from the pond over to the drainage deeper to get the pond down more. Doctoring on Boo and work Trusty some as well as giving all of them a bath and soak down with ACV to see if it will help with the flies.

I'll be back on tomorrow til 3 while here at work then wont be back online probably til Monday. I never have time to log on at home, yet so much of it while at work...Seems wrong on so many levels....


----------



## Hunter65

Well the good news is infection is almost gone and am now left with a big hematoma. People are telling me I should name it and use the HOV lane with my arm baby lol

Good thing I still love my pony and that he is darn cute


----------



## Hunter65

Hahaha Roady the most time I spend on here is while at worjk so you are right on par


----------



## Paintlover1965

Roadyy I like your ducks. Saw some ducks on the trail last week sitting on the ice at the edge of the creek. They were super cute. Last time I past by that same spot, the creek was really roaring as the snow was melting. But, no ducks to be seen. Likely too much rough water for them. My Paint horse prefers ducks that are at rest and not flapping and quacking in front of him. Saw a beautiful hawk today, not sure what kind exactly. The hawk flew by in front of my car on my way to the barn. He/she was quite striking.


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65, 
You should wrap the arm in a baby blanket and walk around with a bottle because you might get rather strange looks from people if you tried to breast feed it...not the guys I'm sure, but you get the jest of it....lmbo

Painlover1965,
I know what you mean about the flapping ducks, but Trusty isn't too trusting of parrots calling from a carport along our trek around the neighborhood more so than ducks flapping...Seems its the birds he can't see rather than the ones he can..lol I doubt he has ever seen a parrot and probably thought it was a predator sounding off their attack hollar. 

I did my best to get him to go forward past the driveway, but ended up having to back him past it. It was a sight as this little girl about 5 and her mom were in there yard across the way watching and thought it was cool to see this horse and rider going around in circles and backing up. Guess they thought I was putting on a show just for their benefit...in the end I guess I was...


----------



## Koolio

Roady- i hope Boo is continuing to heal up well. I also love your swan pictures! The water however looks like a mosquito breeding ground :shock:. We get trumpeter swans in huge numbers some years and Canada geese every year. The Canada geese have been arriving here for the past couple of weeks. They lay and hatch their eggs here and then leave to go North when their young can fly. I am sure I can hear the females scorning the males about not checking the weather forecast. I feel bad for them as there isn't much in the way of uncovered food or good nesting sites with all the snow. I am tempted to set up a nesting box deeply bedded with straw and good supply of grain down by the shelter of the trees. It isn't the best for the geese though and they freak the horses right out.

Hunter - look after that arm. I bet it's tender to touch.

Stan - how I wish I could ship you some moisture. At this rate there is a chance the wind is strong enough here to maybe blow some all the way down to you.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. If you wear a grass skirt to bring on the rain, what do you wear to chase away the winter?

Reference picture out my kitchen window at 8 am this morning. This little goody is supposed to bring us another 20 cm of fresh snow by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Critter sitter

Makes miss home Roadyy I grew up down there.


Roadyy said:


> This is the lower front corner of the pasture looking forward from the barn.
> 
> not sure if you can see them without zooming in, but I couldn't get any closer with my phone camera due to sinking in the soft ground and not having my water boots on.
> 
> View attachment 156353
> 
> 
> View attachment 156361
> 
> 
> You can see the pond over the fence in the first pic and she is using this flooded part of the pasture as a kiddie pond to keep them safe. She will occasionally bring them just over the fence and into the pond for short amounts of time.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hope everyone is doing well... 
Stan I hope your Ride went well .. We are planning a nice ride today after I get off work.

Hunter I am glad your arm is healing and Hunter is doing better after the Chiro visit.
CW how are you doing?

Roadyy you make miss home with all your nice pictures of the ducks and such.

All of you with snow just think of how lush the pastures will be. We have sunshine today and the rain melted the snow. but they are talking another storm next week.

I am getting pretty nervous about our move of the horses at the end of the month..
I hope I am making the right decision.


----------



## Roadyy

I actually keep mosquito tablets in all the standing water spots on the property. That is the biggest spot outside of the pond and gets a couple of tablets to hinder the mosquito larva.


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> Hope everyone is doing well...
> Stan I hope your Ride went well .. We are planning a nice ride today after I get off work.
> 
> Hunter I am glad your arm is healing and Hunter is doing better after the Chiro visit.
> CW how are you doing?
> 
> Roadyy you make miss home with all your nice pictures of the ducks and such.
> 
> All of you with snow just think of how lush the pastures will be. We have sunshine today and the rain melted the snow. but they are talking another storm next week.
> 
> I am getting pretty nervous about our move of the horses at the end of the month..
> I hope I am making the right decision.


Hi Critter Sitter Iam fine 
I just have to be careful with my knees 

where are you moving your horses CS


----------



## Roadyy

Got my fingers crossed as I talked to the wife in the couple who owns the property behind me and she is willing to let me use her pastures for my horses on a month to month basis. She asked me to discuss it further with her husband so I left him a voicemail regarding it last night, but haven't heard from him yet. Going to call him a little later. They are putting the home and land on the market so it could be a long term deal or short depending on how the market is for their setup. 

There is a total of 11 pasture acres split into 3 sections. The middle pasture has a run in type setup with 2 stalls then a hallway separating the stalls from the tack/feed room. It also has a covered area at the other end of the hallway so they can get out of the rain without going into the stalls. There are several ponds stocked for my enjoyment as well.. I'll take some pics this afternoon of the setup and will likely load them on Monday for our viewing pleasure.



I will be curious about adjusting the feeding once they are on the larger grazing areas so I guess I can post pics of the pastures and the grass that is on them in the health section for opinions.


----------



## Roadyy

Just got off the phone with her husband and got the go ahead for the pasture.....cost= cleaning the property and maintaining it for their marketing it for sale. I'll walk the property this afternoon and asses the condition of the fencing....I'm really excited!!!


----------



## Stan

*This is too true to be funny.** 
**The next time you hear a politician use the word 'billion' in a casual manner, think about whether you want the 'politicians' spending YOUR tax money.

A billion is a difficult number to comprehend, but one advertising agency did a good job of putting that figure into some perspective in one of its releases. 

**A..** A billion seconds ago it was 1959.** 

**B.** A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive.** 

**C.** A billion hours ago our ancestors were living in the Stone Age. *





*D.** A billion days ago no-one walked on the earth on two feet.** 

**E. **A billion Dollars ago was only 13 hours and 12 minutes, at the rate our government is spending it. *





*There was no:
Tobacco Tax 
Corporate Income Tax 
Sales Tax
Council Tax
Unemployment Tax 
Fishing Licence Tax 
Petrol/Diesel Tax 
Alcohol Tax 
G.S.T. 
Property Tax 
Vehicle Licence / Registration Tax 
ACC Tax*


*Carbon Dioxide Tax
* 
*
STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?

None of these taxes existed 60 years ago and our nation was one of the most prosperous in the world. Our pound was worth more than the Australian pound, was equal to the pound sterling and was worth more than four American dollars.

We had absolutely no national debt. 
We had the largest middle class in the world. Mum stayed home to raise the kids, Dad and teachers were allowed to discipline kids. 
* *A criminal’s life was uncomfortable.
* 
 *Boat people were kids sailing on our lakes and harbours.*


 
*What the hell happened?
'Political correctness', politicians or both?* 

*I hope this goes around New Zealand and beyond at least 100 times.*

Now off to shed a tear for what was, then clean the paddocks of horse poo.:lol:
















 ​​​


----------



## Stan

Hi all I have just tuned into Fox news and the weather forcast for parts of the USA looks like you may have to batten down the hatches. 

Stop the rain dance, its not working over hear, but seems to be in your part of the world. I give thanks to those that doned the grass skirt and ran around looking like idots trying to get rain to fall in NZ. I didn't do it myself.:lol::lol::lol:

My area in NZ is looking like getting some rain around Monday or Tuesday there is a low pressure area in the coral sea heading our way. With luck some rain.

Cheers all and look after yourselves with the new snow on its way.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Snow, freezing rain, ice pellets then rain came yesterday. It's wild how so many different types of precipitation can occur during the same day. Wasn't as bad as they predicted but still looks like a winter wonderland again. By the way Stan I personally hate taxes! Especially paying more after the year's over. Hate doing my income tax return-it's due at the end of the month. Yeah! Hate the GST-Thank you, Brian Mulroney (the lovely PM who who started it all, I will never forget you!). I think this weather is really affecting me negatively. ARRGGGHHH!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all! 

Stopping in to share my day at the show...was sooooo cold all day and it snowed on the way there and the way home! Where is Spring??

We entered 6 classes and placed in all. Two firsts, a third, two fourths and a fifth. All were big classes and I'm super proud of what Kes and I accomplished today. We completely clicked as a team, and it feels wonderful.

The biggest accomplishment of the day though was that I hauled my own horse to and from the show. All by myself....and Kes once again had no trailering issues. I think we have both conquered our fears of the trailer!


----------



## Koolio

With Grace - Congratulations on a very successful day!


----------



## AlexS

I've ditched you all for the 30s thread. Sorry guys. 

I'll still check in from time to time for Stan's jokes, but you ladies talk a lot, so it's hard to keep up. 

I'll be back full time in 2.5 years.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy all,
I should be in bed, as I have to work tomorrow.
Full force blizzard here--weather guessers say expect 12 to 16 inches of snow and high winds for my area.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I've ditched you all for the 30s thread. Sorry guys.
> 
> I'll still check in from time to time for Stan's jokes, but you ladies talk a lot, so it's hard to keep up.
> 
> I'll be back full time in 2.5 years.


You should call in from time to time that way you will know how to behave when you hit the magic number in two and a half years. :lol::lol: We will miss you. But young and wild we understand.:lol::lol:

And on a final note what have the thirties got the we havn't.


----------



## Roadyy

You are looking at it backwards, Stan..

Should be asking what we have that the 30's don't which is running you off?

I say it's our higher level of maturity for the couple extra years on them. lol


----------



## Celeste

I think that our wisdom and maturity is intimidating to the youngsters.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! I've been check in' in real quick here and there, but have been busy shopping!!! For the horse of course! FINALLY the big Equine Affaire in Columbus, OH has arrived! Not only did I get out of dodge, I got to spend the entire day surrounded by horse people, horses, and horse products!!!! 😆😋😜

I picked up a bridle for Rainn...so you know what I will be doing when I finally make it home,,,,,RIDING!!!! We looked and looked at saddles, but I have three possibilities coming to me when my new horse, Ginger arrives, so we decided to wait on that....so many choices with a saddle, and not sure what to choose.....thoughts on the saddle situation? 

Anyway, back to shopping.....I bought a new pair of ropers to ride in, a couple tops, the two bridles, a shiny, sparkly belt (oooolalala) 😙. There was SO much to look at! So very much fun!!! We shopped and watched two clinics ALL day long! Got to,watch a breed thingy on Rocky Mountain horses (Ginger is a Kentucky Mountain horse) very cool!!!

Hey With Grace! Congrats on all of your accomplishments!!! 😃

Funny about all the talk about weather....I have a friend who travels extensively aroundnthenworld for work.. He always comments how people who live in a permenant location are defined by the weather....but it is so true isn't it???? The weather determines what we can do...how we feel, etc. 😕 those of you still with snow....I feel for you....we got a taste of spring here, but it's back to being colder here.....ugh!

But regardless....I'm heading home today, throwing that new bridle on Rainn and going for a bareback ride!!!!😃😃😃😃😃😃

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ladytrails

With Grace, 
I'm so thrilled with your great day! I can just imagine that you're as pleased with the no-drama trailering all by your big girl self, as you are with the ribbons! Way to go - your hard work paid off. Congratulations!

AlexS, I second Stan's invitation to check in once and a while. You don't have to keep up with the thread, just let us know how you're doing. We like you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Hi Critter Sitter Iam fine
> I just have to be careful with my knees
> 
> where are you moving your horses CS


we are moving to another boarding place. the one we are at now the BM is moving and the BO decided to up board by $25 and she bought CRP hay for the horses when there was Great hay she turned down for a dollar more. I would have gladly paid more if the hay and the attitude was not there

the new place is not quite as nice "older place" and no indoor but the guy is great and he gets great hay.


----------



## Critter sitter

thats Awesome WG so happy for you!!! We have a Huge horse show here this weekend but it is a english show and although I would love to go and watch I just don't have the time. 


With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Stopping in to share my day at the show...was sooooo cold all day and it snowed on the way there and the way home! Where is Spring??
> 
> We entered 6 classes and placed in all. Two firsts, a third, two fourths and a fifth. All were big classes and I'm super proud of what Kes and I accomplished today. We completely clicked as a team, and it feels wonderful.
> 
> The biggest accomplishment of the day though was that I hauled my own horse to and from the show. All by myself....and Kes once again had no trailering issues. I think we have both conquered our fears of the trailer!


----------



## With Grace

Thanks everyone!

Nicker - ah I've always wanted to go to an Equine Affaire, we don't have it close enough to go to. All that shopping must be funnnn!

critter - bummer about the move, but it sounds like the right move for the horses. Feed is so important, and to raise board and lower feed quality shows exactly what CRP you would be putting up with. In the long run if you are happy with who takes care of your horses, it takes a load of worry off.

Prarie - sorry about the snow...thats a lot to have to deal with in the Spring. hope it melts off quick for you!

So here's a pic of one of the classes we won first in...its the only one that wasn't completely blurry. I'll have better pics next month when we're in dressage attire, but for now, at least you all can see how differently she's carrying herself, as well as no longer evading the bit in the double.


----------



## Critter sitter

Well the BO called me today and I may be staying. We have alot to work through but I may just be paying 200 total a month for the horses and just be caring for Bo's horses and mine. It's a $370 break on board
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh and if I stay that hay has to change period!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone nice to see you again


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Well the BO called me today and I may be staying. We have alot to work through but I may just be paying 200 total a month for the horses and just be caring for Bo's horses and mine. It's a $370 break on board
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I may have the math wrong and expect a lesson if so. However were you paying $575 a month board for your horse. Even at the now $200 thats a sizable chunk towards a small spread of your own, big enough for your horses.
I have a bit of land I call it (brokenwheel ranch) It is huge all of 5 acres. The farm that goes around us is where we do most of our riding, but back to the ranch. That $200 a month could be a sizable chunk on a mortage payment if required. I understand that land and houses are at a low price at this time with the state of the ecomony. If in the right position could be a good time to buy.


----------



## Stan

Not riviting photos, two wet horses and a grey sky.


ITS RAINING.

Not overly heavy but consistant and the promise of heavy rain later today.


----------



## Ladytrails

For this 89-year-old horseman, it's always the cavalry way - Omaha.com

Critter Sitter, this is an interesting article on a really neat gentleman in your area! He sounds like a great character to meet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Devastated!!!!!*

Oh my gosh! I just got an email from the lady who was going to sell me the Kentucky mountain horse....she wants to back out because of something I said.....

I was asking when she thought she would make delivery. Reason being that I had previously signed up for a clinic on natural horsemanship and planned on using Skye (the one going bak). Then I got the brilliant idea that maybe if I got ginger in time, it may be a good experience for the two,of us...but if not, I would still use Skye...

Well she feels I am being ill advised, and doesn't think it would be In the best interest of her horse to go to a clinic.....she not a show horse, she is a trail horse....that I brielfly considered when I mentioned it....but in my mind knew I could possibly use either horse.....now she doesn't want to sell my this horse!!!!! I Am completely devastated!!!! I want to cry.

I sent another email, trying to explain what I meant...and that the bottom line is that I just want to be back in the saddle and ride in the woods....I just can't believe it.....I'm heart broken.....and a bit mad at myself, as before I pushed send, I hesitated.....something told me to wait. UGH!!!!!

Secondly, maybe she is right when she tells me I am being ill advised. The girl who talked me into Skye is someone that started working where I do....she is an experienced horsewoman, so I as her a lot of questions.....as I feel less than up,to date after all these years....I do feel a bit dooped by her bc of her advising me to get Skye in the first place when she knew my parameters....yet I trusted her?..now i trusted her In the question of whether it would be a good bonding experience for myself and the new horse.....although in the back of my mind I am wondering...this horse has never been in an arena.....

I guess bottom line, maybe I need to trust my gut, maybe I DO know more than I give myself credit for....maybe she doesn't know as much as she lets on......what I do remember, it is so hard to know who to trust in the horse business....

What I do know now is that I may have ruined my chance for a really nice horse....I can't talk to my DH about this....he is not in favor of ANY horse!!!!(city guy). Hahaha

😢 Back to work tomorrow and now this...how am I to sleep???? I am just so upset! Ugh......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, just heard back, and she understands my explanation....but can't sell me the horse knowing I will be "pulled in many directions of learning" and possibly undo what she has done for this horse.....

What can I say, but OK...but feel bad that she doesn't trust that I would do as she asks.....or recommends...

She says she will continue to look for a horse for me, which is nice, but what a devastating blow.......being turned down.....wow!

I know everything happens for a reason, but it hurts.....


----------



## Celeste

If I had a horse for sale, and you had good money, and I knew you were not going to abuse it, I would sell you the horse. That is weird.


----------



## Koolio

Nickermaker- as Celeste said, that is wierd. My guess is that either she never really wanted to sell the horse or that she promised the horse to someone else. Her excuse for not selling to you because you are 'pulled in so many directions of learning' is utter horse crap. A genuine horseperson who is selling a horse is looking for a safe and caring home. Part of being safe and caring means always being willing to learn new things to do the best you can for your horse.

Go to he clinic if you can and learn all you can there. The more things you can experience, the closer you will get to being a confident and skilled horsewoman who can see how ridiculous people like this seller are.

Be patient and selective. The right horse for you is out there and you will find it.


----------



## With Grace

Nicker- I'm sorry that happened I bet you are so bummed, but as others have pointed out, she came up with a lame excuse that most likely has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Koolio

Good day today. It was cool, but sunny and the huge dump of snow forcasted turned out to be only a few centimetres. My daughter and I hauled in to the stable where she works to ride. Both Sally and Koolio were awesome, both trailering and riding. When we got home, we worked Himmy ( AKA Cheeky Pony) in the yard and I took my old man Sam for a trail ride in the field across the road. Although the snow was melted down to the stubble in some areas, there were still patches with about 16" of wet snow that meant some tough slogging for Sam. He was a champ about it and seemed to enjoy stretching his old man legs.

Spring must be coming as grooming three grey horses left us with enough hair to stuff quite a large mattress. Even my daughters bay with her fine thin coat produced quite a lot of hair.

My friend has been looking for her first horse for about a month now. It has been frustrating as many people's ideas of what a well broke and beginner safe horse is, are quite different from mine and hers. There are lots of horses for sale, just not that many with some good saddle miles. Fortunately, on Saturday, we looked at a lovely nicely trained 6 year old quarter horse mare who just may be the one. My friend is going to ride her once more tomorrow evening with her lesson instructor / barn owner and then decide. I will go along to give my 2 cents worth as well. Few things are more fun than helping to spend someone else's money on a great horse.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ok, just heard back, and she understands my explanation....but can't sell me the horse knowing I will be "pulled in many directions of learning" and possibly undo what she has done for this horse.....
> 
> What can I say, but OK...but feel bad that she doesn't trust that I would do as she asks.....or recommends...
> 
> She says she will continue to look for a horse for me, which is nice, but what a devastating blow.......being turned down.....wow!
> 
> I know everything happens for a reason, but it hurts.....


What has she done for the horse. My first reaction was what was wrong with the horse when she got it.

Second, did you offer or ask if you could spend some time with her learning what she has done and how.

I do wonder if natural horsemanship training would unravel any training the horse has recieved as my limited experience with it is it is patience and repitition and gaining the horses confidence in its owner to allow itself to be lead. Why would someone have an issue with that form of training, or is she concerned it will show up some problem. 

Your looking for a horse for trail riding, a horse with a stable attitude, willing, not mareish, confident and will listen to its rider can be conditioned and taught to walk the trails with confidence.

I have two, Stella is a good horse she responds to voice as well as the reins, knows how to go down hill by walking in a snake patern without being asked, will fall in behind other horses but and it is a big but, she has issues. She is herd bound and is also mareish but she can also be left turned out for 4-5 months then brought in saddled and ridden. A good horse to trek with, however, Bugs my boy has no training he has the right attitude he can be calmed down very quickly, he is willing, and will in the end be a better trekking horse than Stella. All he needs is milage and training to respond to voice as well as reins and to be obedient. I guess what I am trying to say is trail horses are not borne they are made. If the horse as the right attitude and build the rest is experience, just the same as us. My friends are often on me to get Bugs out and about to add to his experience.
Horses who in their right mind would ever have one, or two, we must be mad. :shock:


----------



## AlexS

I am joining back in with the old farts. 

Yesterday I moved my neck at a normal speed, normal direction and pulled a muscle in it. Today, I can't move my neck, can't carry any weight - and it hurts like a mofo. 

Yesterday it was funny because it's so pathetic, today it's not funny at all. Every bump in the road is pure pain, walking is pain, sitting is pain. 

Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I am joining back in with the old farts.
> 
> Yesterday I moved my neck at a normal speed, normal direction and pulled a muscle in it. Today, I can't move my neck, can't carry any weight - and it hurts like a mofo.
> 
> Yesterday it was funny because it's so pathetic, today it's not funny at all. Every bump in the road is pure pain, walking is pain, sitting is pain.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid.


Enough of the old if you don't mind.

Now hurting your neck just by doing what is normal. You may be closer to our age than you think.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Welcome.


----------



## AlexS

Insert many curse words here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Still heartbroken*

Gosh, I didn't sleep at all last night....raveling and unraveling everything in my head...trying to figure out what just happened here that I got this mare ripped out from under me....that's the worst isn't it....being blindsided...send you in a terrible tail spin.

I reread the original email I sent, thinking I was rude or something, and by no means...it clearly stated I would use either horse.....wondering if natural horsemanship is for people who show, and trail riding people don't get into that.....you know what I mean, you have gamers, pleasure people...yadayada...all have different perspectives. I showed, but my horse would prefer to be in the woods....I loved both...anyway, I feel now I completely,offended her...all though she is looking for another for me.....gosh, just never saw this coming.....gotta go,to work, maybe the kiddos will take my mind off this....good day!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> I am joining back in with the old farts.
> 
> Yesterday I moved my neck at a normal speed, normal direction and pulled a muscle in it. Today, I can't move my neck, can't carry any weight - and it hurts like a mofo.
> 
> Yesterday it was funny because it's so pathetic, today it's not funny at all. Every bump in the road is pure pain, walking is pain, sitting is pain.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid.


Run by the ER and get a muscle relaxer shot. I've slept wrong before and had the muscles in my neck lock up to the point of "Herman Munster" syndrome. Had to roll over to side of the bed and allow my legs to pivot down the side of the bed just to get off the bed without too much pain. 

Got the shot and within 30 minutes I had full mobility again.


----------



## Roadyy

WithGrace,

I'm glad you had such a great time loading, traveling and winning this weekend. You two look really good together in that pic.


Stan,
Its good to see wet horses at your place even if it seems like a light misting effect. Hope there is more coming for you before it there is too much damage.

How often do you get to take Bugs out to put miles under his belt? I had the same type of issue with the mares i used to have for riding, but so much more enjoy riding the geldings I have now.



NM71,

I'm sorry you lost out on this horse, but don't let it stop you from accepting the horse that come up and proves to be right for your needs. 
I have been through a similar situation and was about to pass on another horse because I still had a bad taste in my mouth from the previous experience. Luckily I had a friend who heard I had passed on getting this horse and called me chewing me a new one. I decided to go back and give a second look and was then able to see this horse was almost perfect for what I wanted to do. After 6 months he fit the bill to a T.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nickers-so sorry to hear of this outcome. I have learned when in the middle of things, to not say too much. Any way, you can say with further research, you have changed your mind about the clinic and your friends ideas? Ask her more of what she has done with the horse? 

Stan-happy to see you are getting some rain, and that more is expected. Yayy!


----------



## Roadyy

We are about to get pic happy in the next couple of posts....I forgot to load the camera pics of the pasture as well as a few I took of the ducks so the DW is loading and emailing them to me now...

Got a few of the new pasture a few minutes ago so here they are...
This 1st one is looking over at the back of my barn from the new pasture..








































There is a lot of clean up work to make it horse safe. Most of the boards laying there behind his barn have nails sticking up and will need to be removed. He had intended to burn it all, but my wife has deemed it useful for her raised gardens so it will be relocated. lol

More to come as I get the emails.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Roady lucky you (and your horses).

Stan I pay $525 board and while it would help in a mortgage we have looked at buying our own place. We have a mortgage on our townhouse here in town and are trying to sell our 10 acres about 3.5 hrs out of town but even then we are looking at $1,000,000 for a livable 5 acre property any where within 45 mins of the city. Prices here are outrageous.

With Grace awesome news on the show and good on you for trailering.

Nicker so sorry about the horse, I would be devastated too. I think its really odd that she had that excuse. I think if you are willing to try natural horsemanship (or whatever) is a good thing. It means you are trying to do the best for the horse ya know? At least you want to try something.

Oh yeah, arm still lumpy and now sore as feeling is coming back.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are the rest of the pics for you viewing pleasure.


----------



## Roadyy

There are 4 ponds on the property. 3 are up there close to that small shelter and the big old barn then one at the very back of one of the pastures. All of them are stocked with fish..


----------



## Roadyy

I guess I overloaded the pic loader as it says Chrome can't find the link I'm trying access..I'll load the rest to PB and post them..They are of Boo's injury and of the Momma and baby ducklings.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, here are the ducks and I think I will wait awhile longer to post Boo's injury photos and wait for some that show considerable improvement..Healing is always slow when the injury is this bad.







Just so happened I was standing where we normally feed them at when taking the last pic. This shows them heading for the bank ahead of mom expecting food. She has shown no aggression towards us being close to the babies, but as soon as Dolly, my puppy, came too close she went after her hard. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65 said:


> Wow Roady lucky you (and your horses).
> 
> Stan I pay $525 board and while it would help in a mortgage we have looked at buying our own place. We have a mortgage on our townhouse here in town and are trying to sell our 10 acres about 3.5 hrs out of town but even then we are looking at $1,000,000 for a livable 5 acre property any where within 45 mins of the city. Prices here are outrageous.
> 
> With Grace awesome news on the show and good on you for trailering.
> 
> Nicker so sorry about the horse, I would be devastated too. I think its really odd that she had that excuse. I think if you are willing to try natural horsemanship (or whatever) is a good thing. It means you are trying to do the best for the horse ya know? At least you want to try something.
> 
> Oh yeah, arm still lumpy and now sore as feeling is coming back.


 The horses will be the lucky ones. I find it adding more work on me to upkeep more property that they will be roaming on. I have not been able to ride since Boo got injured due to my short amount of time after work to get everything done in time to be able to ride. 

I have a week worth of clean up on that property before releasing the horses on it to graze. If the weather cooperates.


----------



## Roadyy

DW sent me this pic as she was bringing in a sq. bale for Boo's stall. Gems decided to check out the navigational cockpit of the bloody contraption.


----------



## Hunter65

Here is a link to a video of Hunter yesterday when we put him out in the field for the first time this year. I missed most of him tearing around as I ran to get my camera.

IMG 0725 on Vimeo


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Last one on this subject...*

I came to post one last time on the subject of the lady changing her mind on the horse ...I kinda came to grips with the change of plans as the day progressed....then sat down for "cocktail hour" with DH...as we didn't see each other this weekend...and I was able to tell(and he was ready to listen 😉) about the situation. He got me bit fired up...I'm in the angry faze....but ready to let it rest, I talked about it and lamented over the utterly confusing situation for long enough and am ready to let it go.....and move on...

In fact, I was getting into the mindset that maybe only having one would be ok, and I would let the search for a second horse be done for a while......

Until I get another email from my seller.....she knew I was disspointed she contacted a few people she knows and found a horse closer to where I live....a college girl wanting to get rid of her horse.....it is a show horse /trail horse....more of what I am used to....maybe a better fit!?!?!

I feel a bit jaded at this moment, and don't know what to feel or know what to do......as my aunt Betty always said, if in doubt, don't ....at least in this case, not yet.....hmmmmm

Thoughts?

I never thought finding or choosing a horse would be so difficult.....but like someone said....it's somewhat like choosing a DH.....😵😆


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I never thought finding or choosing a horse would be so difficult.....but like someone said....it's somewhat like choosing a DH.....&#55357;&#56885;&#55357;&#56838;


It's easier to rehome the horse than it is the DH ..................


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, the video clip didn't work for me. Do you have any suggestions for me? Glad your arm is healing up and keep an eye on the pain. If it gets hot or really really tender or red you might be getting an infected vein from a clot...those can be dangerous so keep an eye on it! 

Nicker, I think this is really odd about the seller turning you down, too, but I have a sort of middle-of-the-fence thought about it. First of all, she may know the KMH might not be mentally suited for both disciplines (show & trail), or she may know from personal experience that the horse is difficult to trained for a new discipline. She also may not have a clue about natural horsemanship principles, or may have seen one of the hundred variants of NH that looked like whacking on a horse. So.... we all see things through our own filters and perhaps your positive experiences with NH and 'showing' is very different from the experiences she has had with tightly wrapped show people (or, God forbid, those who show gaited horses in weighted shoes or pads). So, as Koolio said, I don't think this is about you as much as it is probably about what the seller assumes about showing and NH training, etc. or perhaps what she knows about this particular horse's disposition and history. 

I have a 15 year old TWH mare who camee to me as a finished trail horse. I made her crazy the first year or so that I had her, trying to do things with her that were different from how she had been trained. Fast forward -- now I have finally realized that the NH training for ME has made me a better horsewoman which has made her an even better trail horse (because she trusts me and we can communicate better), and I've learned a lot more about how she learns, which is very different from my other horses. 

So, sorry for the long novel, but I think there might be reasonable explanations for why the seller was cautious. I think they may largely be based on misunderstandings about the broad meaning of NH and how you intend to apply it....and not undersatnding that NH is foundation training, not show training or trail training per se. And, since it appears that she's kept her word to you about looking around for another horse, you have choices as to whether you want to take the next step and see this new horse. At the very least, she knows people who have good horses, right? I would consider whether the lady was as honest as you need her to be, and respectful of you as you need her to be, to continue working with her. As upset as you were, you did still make it sound as if she may have been trying to be both honest and respectful, as well as giving her best opinion as to what these horses (the first one and the new one) could do for you. Trust your gut - you may not be ready to look again yet and that's okay.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Enough of the old if you don't mind.
> 
> Now hurting your neck just by doing what is normal. You may be closer to our age than you think.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Welcome.


I hate you Stan it's that simple. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> WithGrace,
> 
> I'm glad you had such a great time loading, traveling and winning this weekend. You two look really good together in that pic.
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Its good to see wet horses at your place even if it seems like a light misting effect. Hope there is more coming for you before it there is too much damage.
> 
> How often do you get to take Bugs out to put miles under his belt? I had the same type of issue with the mares i used to have for riding, but so much more enjoy riding the geldings I have now.
> 
> 
> I have not had Bugs out as much as I could, but I can get out each weekend and after work at night. A large farm that goes around our place with access to the ocean beach is a nice ride. A round trip is 10 miles of mixed forest paddock and beach, the beach being the only flat area so they get a good work out and it takes around 3 hours. Not many men riding here and I have to admit I get a little tired of the mares, no pun intended ladies. well not rearly. I have to admit I seem to be warming to Bugs more so than Stella but she is a good horse she just prefers others to me:shock: For the life of me i can not understand why, and have no doubt some one will enlighten me:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Rain, it did not turn out to be what was forcast but its wet the ground and signals a change is on its way. We just need the temp to stay up for a few weeks to take advantage of the water with growth.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Wow Roady lucky you (and your horses).
> 
> Stan I pay $525 board and while it would help in a mortgage we have looked at buying our own place. We have a mortgage on our townhouse here in town and are trying to sell our 10 acres about 3.5 hrs out of town but even then we are looking at $1,000,000 for a livable 5 acre property any where within 45 mins of the city. Prices here are outrageous.
> 
> With Grace awesome news on the show and good on you for trailering.
> 
> Nicker so sorry about the horse, I would be devastated too. I think its really odd that she had that excuse. I think if you are willing to try natural horsemanship (or whatever) is a good thing. It means you are trying to do the best for the horse ya know? At least you want to try something.
> 
> Oh yeah, arm still lumpy and now sore as feeling is coming back.


 
A mil for 5 acres with accommodation. For that you could buy 200 acres and house in my area.


----------



## AlexS

AlexS said:


> I hate you Stan it's that simple. :lol:



You liked my post, and I would curse at you more if I could. Dammit


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> You liked my post, and I would curse at you more if I could. Dammit


Welcome to my world. I often forget my curse words. I know how you feel.:lol::lol::lol: Dammit


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> A mil for 5 acres with accommodation. For that you could buy 200 acres and house in my area.


I was thinking the same thing. I know it's all about regional markets and property 15 miles south of me that runs along the coast has price tags like that. Drive 15 miles north to where I live and you can purchase the 13 acres(that I posted pics of),3bd,2 ba brick house and a pretty nice double ended shop for just over 300k.

I am in an old farm house in really good shape that is 4bd,3 ba, 2400sq ft with 5 acres and a pond and can get it for less than 200k.


I'm 18 miles from my work place and love the drive in, not so much the traffic drive out. Albeit I still like knowing I'm driving out to the country compared to driving the 3.6 miles home where we were before finding this place.


----------



## Celeste

In south Georgia, you can buy land for $2,000 an acre any day of the week. You can shop around and find nice land for half that. This is true for tracks that are 50 acres or more. You would likely pay more per acre for 5 acres.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> A mil for 5 acres with accommodation. For that you could buy 200 acres and house in my area.


Which is why I still board 

Unfortunately I live in one of the most overpriced cities in North America


----------



## Country Woman

good news Hubby found a job its a fencing Job 
he started yesterday I hope he can do it since he is almost 50


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Which is why I still board
> 
> Unfortunately I live in one of the most overpriced cities in North America


I agree Hunter


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> good news Hubby found a job its a fencing Job
> he started yesterday I hope he can do it since he is almost 50



Congrats, he is young still so he will do all right!


----------



## Country Woman

He came home last night sore and tired 
he also got an office job offer too 

so we will wait and see


----------



## Roadyy

The exercise will help extend his stamina more so than the chair. I get more exercise at home working around the house for the couple hours before dark than I do here all day. I have an 80/20 indoor/outdoor job.


----------



## Hunter65

Roady is correct. If you haven't done much exercise in a while, the muscles will hurt at first. Give him a week or so and he will be fine. Think of the muscles he will build :wink:

Personally I would rather have an outdoor job any day, even with all the rain we get. Time to seriously start thinking about a career change.:think:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gee, CW-when it rains, it pours-started one job & the offer of another one-nice to be needed,eh? I have more training for my job starting tomorrow night. Hope everything goes smoothly. It's a physical job & I havn't been doing much the last few months. How is your knee?


----------



## With Grace

Country Woman said:


> good news Hubby found a job its a fencing Job
> he started yesterday I hope he can do it since he is almost 50


That's awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Country Woman

He does like working outdoors


----------



## NickerMaker71

cW, crats on DHs job! I think working outdoors would be great, beats a office I think...but I prefer the outdoors and open windows any day. Plus, Roadyynis right, working outdoors gets ya in shape! I know I can't believe how my muscles have firmed up and I've gotten stronger since having the horses. Mucking stalls, carrying buckets, spreading mulch and sawdust does the body GOOD!!!!😜


----------



## Roadyy

Worked with Trusty this afternoon and was very pleased with his response to me lunging him.




Then doctored on Boo's injury...



Got a little proud flesh trying to set in, but getting it back under control.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> good news Hubby found a job its a fencing Job
> he started yesterday I hope he can do it since he is almost 50


 No problem but if he is not used to that kind of work he will feel it for a while but once he gets fit:lol: look out:shock:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Worked with Trusty this afternoon and was very pleased with his response to me lunging him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then doctored on Boo's injury...
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little proud flesh trying to set in, but getting it back under control.


Got to say the injuries took me back a bit but i take it he is moving forward on the healing. liked the earlier photos of your property and the older buildings, looks like a really great place.


----------



## AlexS

Holy improvement Roadyy, good job. 


I am only back here to read Stan's insults so leading you all again. Laugh.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Holy improvement Roadyy, good job.
> 
> 
> I am only back here to read Stan's insults so leading you all again. Laugh.


Really, she does like me.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you Alex. He is looking better and really glad to see the blood flowing good to that area so I know the healing will continue in the right direction.

Stan,

He injured that 2 weeks ago tomorrow and is definitely healing from what it looked like at the beginning. Here is a beginning pic.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy
It is a vast improvment. Not that I am a sentimental type person having to deal with the types I come across in my daily work and communications, AlexS excluded:lol: when animals get hurt I tend to feel it and boy did my insides do a flip when I viewed the injuries again. Kudos to you for the job you have done with the horse, a lot would not go that far.


----------



## Roadyy

I've only saddled and rode him once since I brought him here back at the beginning of Feb. He and the 3 yr old lineback were rehomed to me from a rescue. 

Been doing a lot of ground work with him due to not wanting to yield his legs for farrier. This is from several injuries from a previous location unknown to me. He has a bump across his nose that looks like a finger under the skin from one side to the other, a couple of knots just before the tail bone that looks like a previous fracture, and a couple of rings on lower right leg. One at bottom of cannon and another center of pastern. Looks like they were really bad rope burns. He could not be tied without going completely balistic trying to get free.


We assume from all of the injuries that he was left tied and got tangled in long rope which led to him freaking out trying to get free. I only have a limited amount of info about him from before the rescue. 

We have been working on him standing tied while we doctor, bath and work on lifting his hooves. He would immediately go into reverse and rear once he felt resistance on the lead. We are close too having that trained out of him, but this injury didn't help much other than him learning patience from stall rest while his buddies were all running around and playing musical chairs at the hay ring.


Sorry for the biography, but figured it may help you see where we are with him.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...just letting you know that I am still around, but my Dad's health has taken over my life and I have no free time anymore.

My Dad is still at UVA hospital, but was moved out of ICU. His body seems to be healing but he has severe delirium and doesn't know what year it is or where he is. This is very frustrating because he was working full time as a security guard up until the day of his surgery.

My mom has been staying with me for the past week and that is never a good thing. She hates being here and wants to be in her own house, but she is really not able to be by herself for long periods of time and my aunt, who was staying with her needed to go home to MD for a little while so Mom had to come here. She is going back home today and that will give us both a little break.

I am still driving the 1.5 hours to UVA almost every day. It is taking a physical, emotional, amd financial toll. I have no idea how long Dad is going to be there or where he will go when he is released. I am thinking he will need some type of rehab hospital at the best and a nursing home at the worst. And deciding where that should be is causing me a lot of stress. Mom has made it very clear she can not live with me...and I totally agree. We would kill each other. So, bringing Dad to a facility close to me isn't really an option but finding a place for him in their hometown causes a problem too because I will need to make arrangements for someone to look after Mom at home as well. And let's not even talk about the fact that they have no money now that Dad isn't working. They get Social Security benefits and that is it...that doesn't even cover their monthly expenses which is why Dad was working full time at the age of 78.

Too much to think about.

Sorry...just had to vent.

I did find time to have Isabella's teeth floated and had the farrier come out and do her feet. She was 2 weeks overdo for her feet. I am getting ready to go to the hospital to visit Dad and hand Mom off to my aunt and I hope to get some riding in this afternoon. It has been way too long!

Please know I have been reading everyone's posts and you all have been providing a much needed distraction!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to read from you Corgi. I have not taken your family off the prayer list so there is still a steady feed for y'all. 

I hope it works out soon for all of you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> I may have the math wrong and expect a lesson if so. However were you paying $575 a month board for your horse. Even at the now $200 thats a sizable chunk towards a small spread of your own, big enough for your horses.
> I have a bit of land I call it (brokenwheel ranch) It is huge all of 5 acres. The farm that goes around us is where we do most of our riding, but back to the ranch. That $200 a month could be a sizable chunk on a mortage payment if required. I understand that land and houses are at a low price at this time with the state of the ecomony. If in the right position could be a good time to buy.


I would LOVE nothing more than to buy my wn But right now I have other prioritys needing my attention .. and also would have to finish redoing my home to ready to sell it. I can not have 2 places


----------



## Critter sitter

you are only as Old as you want to be and feel! I feel and want to be 25 


AlexS said:


> I am joining back in with the old farts.
> 
> Yesterday I moved my neck at a normal speed, normal direction and pulled a muscle in it. Today, I can't move my neck, can't carry any weight - and it hurts like a mofo.
> 
> Yesterday it was funny because it's so pathetic, today it's not funny at all. Every bump in the road is pure pain, walking is pain, sitting is pain.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Critter sitter

I miss my home state! beautiful Roadyy


Roadyy said:


> Here are the rest of the pics for you viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 158841
> 
> 
> View attachment 158849
> 
> 
> View attachment 158857
> 
> 
> View attachment 158865
> 
> 
> View attachment 158873
> 
> 
> View attachment 158881
> 
> 
> View attachment 158889
> 
> 
> View attachment 158897
> 
> 
> View attachment 158905


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Corgi sorry about your dad and mom too. Must be so stressful for you. Hope you get to ride as that can help relieve some stress. BIG HUGS


----------



## Critter sitter

corgi said:


> Hey everyone...just letting you know that I am still around, but my Dad's health has taken over my life and I have no free time anymore.
> 
> My Dad is still at UVA hospital, but was moved out of ICU. His body seems to be healing but he has severe delirium and doesn't know what year it is or where he is. This is very frustrating because he was working full time as a security guard up until the day of his surgery.
> 
> My mom has been staying with me for the past week and that is never a good thing. She hates being here and wants to be in her own house, but she is really not able to be by herself for long periods of time and my aunt, who was staying with her needed to go home to MD for a little while so Mom had to come here. She is going back home today and that will give us both a little break.
> 
> I am still driving the 1.5 hours to UVA almost every day. It is taking a physical, emotional, amd financial toll. I have no idea how long Dad is going to be there or where he will go when he is released. I am thinking he will need some type of rehab hospital at the best and a nursing home at the worst. And deciding where that should be is causing me a lot of stress. Mom has made it very clear she can not live with me...and I totally agree. We would kill each other. So, bringing Dad to a facility close to me isn't really an option but finding a place for him in their hometown causes a problem too because I will need to make arrangements for someone to look after Mom at home as well. And let's not even talk about the fact that they have no money now that Dad isn't working. They get Social Security benefits and that is it...that doesn't even cover their monthly expenses which is why Dad was working full time at the age of 78.
> 
> Too much to think about.
> 
> Sorry...just had to vent.
> 
> I did find time to have Isabella's teeth floated and had the farrier come out and do her feet. She was 2 weeks overdo for her feet. I am getting ready to go to the hospital to visit Dad and hand Mom off to my aunt and I hope to get some riding in this afternoon. It has been way too long!
> 
> Please know I have been reading everyone's posts and you all have been providing a much needed distraction!


Hun my continued Prayers for you and your family your Father gets Extra prayers .. If I were closer I would cook you all some food to reheat that would take some of your stress away


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks Critter. I enjoyed the first part of the walk about, but after awhile my grandson started getting a little heavy on the shoulders..lol

I need to figure out the cheapest most efficient way to replace that section of fence where you see it starts with T bar then has nothing from there to the tree line. I really do not want to spend $350 on fencing and posts knowing the property is going to be sold and I may not be able to use it any longer.

This one..


----------



## Critter sitter

Well if your horses respect hot wire that is a great cheap option and you can Cap the posts and get the wire pretty cheap


Roadyy said:


> Thanks Critter. I enjoyed the first part of the walk about, but after awhile my grandson started getting a little heavy on the shoulders..lol
> 
> I need to figure out the cheapest most efficient way to replace that section of fence where you see it starts with T bar then has nothing from there to the tree line. I really do not want to spend $350 on fencing and posts knowing the property is going to be sold and I may not be able to use it any longer.
> 
> This one..
> 
> View attachment 160561


----------



## Roadyy

A couple have had experience with hot wire, but not sure about the others. I may have to give it a whirl and see as I can always use it on my property if it doesn't work over there.

Thanks


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning 
Marc was very sore when he came home 
but he will stick it out 

he needs to build up again


----------



## Country Woman

Corgi my prayers go out to you and your parents 
I know what you are going through 

Roady that cut looks awful 
hope the horse is healing


----------



## Nine

Roadyy, you're doing a fabulous job of helping the horse heal. I really like that the lunging horse has his inside ear cocked to you. Nice
CW I'm glad that your DH found a job. Or should I say two? Nice to have options! As for him being sore, Icy-Hot or horse liniment are always good. I've used both more than I care to admit.
Corgi, I'm so sorry about your Dad and Mom. My prayers are still with you all. Maybe your Dad could go to a nursing home until he is up and about. Your Mom could share a double room with him. Tell her it's just until he can move on his own again. It might help her to be close to him, and knowing it's temporary would be helpful, also. It would be cheaper, I think, than having full time help at her home. She can also socialize better at a nursing home, than in her own house. At least I presume she can. Do take care of yourself as much as you can. I would sit with your Mom if only I was closer. I have an affinity for the elderly, as I'm not that far from being one myself. Thank you AlexS
AlexS your avatar cracks me up every time I see it. It reminds me of me when I'm on a rampage. (doesn't happen often - only when I'm on prednisone, thank God).
Hunter65, I don't know what happened to your arm, but do keep an eye on it. If it gets hot, red and very sore, see a doctor Right Away. Blood clots can travel to your brain or heart. Neither one is a good thing and usually don't have good outcomes.
With Grace, I LOVE the show picture of you and Kestrel. You look so great! It's so neat to hear of the bond you've made with her in such a short time. What has it been? About a year since you bought her? Very cool for you. And kudos to the wins and lone trailering. Way to go, woman! I'd like to see head shots of all you with your horses. If you're able. I'm still trying to figure out how to get pictures of Lars on here. I'm a technical idiot. Give me low tech any day. Like a stall pick or a wheel barrow.


----------



## Nine

Sorry for another post. I got a call from the trainer today. Teddy is just about ready to come home. I don't know if his harness is ready yet or not. But apparently, Teddy is. I miss him so much! I need to jump on the cart and get it rehabbed soon! I can't do any painting until the weather warms up. God only knows when that will be. But I'll be able to drive Teddy this Saturday. Yay!!


----------



## Koolio

A beautiful sunny day today with temps on the plus side. I can now begin to see patches of grass where the new barn is going to be built. Hopefully we will continue to thaw and the bobcat can stwrt levelling the building site in the next couple of weeks. I am so looking forward to having a proper barn. 

Trip to the vet today to pick up vaccinations for the horses. My old man Sam seems to be fighting a respiratory virus as he has yellow discharge in both nostrils. Otherwise he seems fine. The poor old guy just got over an eye abscess, so I am hoping he won't need another round of antibiotics. I'll take his temp tonight after DH gets home (I think I will wait until after supper to ask DH if he will hold Sam while I take his rectal temp). Hopefully he will be well by the weekend as that is when I plan to vaccinate.

I hope the arrival of spring brings good things for everyone. Rain for Stan, a good horse for NickerMaker, health for Corgi's dad, a good boarding situation for CountryWoman, quick healing for Hunter and Roadyy and just plain good fortune and happiness to all. (I hope I got everyone's names and situations right. If not, I am sorry.)

Stan- need some more jokes and funny stories. One each day would be just dandy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Love this thread and reading everyone's posts! 

Had to share...as the looking for the horse thing is still simmering, my lady...lets call her Sue to make it simple...shall we?? She emailed me saying she had a PERFECT horse, and something to take to that clinic.....which btw, I believe is THE reason she broke our agreement...but I digress.....

So,I called about the horse, keep in mind I've told everyone I want a half dead horse.....the horse that was "perfect" for me hasn't been ridden in TWO years!!! The girl can barely get it to canter in the ring....

So I am done with Sue!! Therefore, I contacted all of my old horse contacts from years ago....why didn't I before? All of this horse stuff kinda morphed into something I hadn't planned...I just planned on taking horses to brush and keep as pets....now, I'm ready to ride! 😃

So within the last three days I've had contacts with people I TRUST ( not friends of friends) and several leads right under my nose....so I'm in a better frame of mind....and also figure....if nothing pops up soon, then it's meant to be that way, I am OK with that...having a horse again wasn't something I had even toyed with a year ago! So I am certainly fortunate!!!

Also, I borrowed a saddle today and had my first REAL ride on Rainn today!! It was a complete success!!! Something I needed for my confidence! I'm going to try to attach a pic!! 

Happy trails everyone!!! 🐴


----------



## Prairie Rose

Roady, electric is fantastic but I recommend a powerful battery. We have my 9 acre field all electric wire. 
The wound is healing well.

Corgi, hugs. I understand.

Everyone, howdy!

We had one helluva record breaking blizzard. 19 inches of snow at my place. 17.7 in town.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, be nice to AlexS. She is dealing with juveniles all day and comes here to have some mature conversation, don't you think? I like her, so don't run her off. LOL

Roadyy, good golly. I saw the open hunk of meat on the leg and the next one with proud flesh and honestly didn't realize it was a before/after picture. That is awesome, beyond words. Hearing of the Boo's issues with ropes, trust, and restraint makes your achievement all the more impressive. Excellent, excellent job. 

Corgi, hugs. So sorry. Could they move your dad closer to you now, and then relocate him when he's able to be discharged from the hospital? Did they ever figure out what caused the dementia? Some people get it just from ICU; there's even a name for it. Plus don't let them overlook his thyroid hormone levels and electrolytes....sometimes it's the simple things. His body has been through a lot and it can throw things out of whack, certainly. 

Nicker, sometimes things are just meant to be -- sounds like a door closed but lots of new doors opened up. That's a sign! 

CW, it's nice to hear that Marc made it through his first day! He'll feel worse on day 3 as his muscles adjust; don't know why that is but I always feel okay on the 2nd day but on day 3 I can hardly move after a big workout. I had to laugh when someone recommended horse linament for Marc. A caution, and a funny story -- years ago I had an unscheduled dismount from my horse on a windy day when we were followed by a couple of bikers on motorcycles. It was before the days when helmets were the rule, so I picked the time to let go and chose to do so when I would land fluffy butt first instead of on my head. So... I broke my lumbosacral junction of my lower back. I didn't know it at the time, hobbled back to the barn, put the horse away (I boarded at the time) and went home. I was trying to tough it out but the pain was pretty bad. I had brought my horse's linament home with me from the barn, as I remembered my Grandpa using it all the time when I was a little girl. So, when the pain got too bad I had my hubby apply linament to my lower back to see if that would help the pain. Well......imagine the scene. I'm on my tummy, with muscle spasms in my lower back; he's gently applying the liquid linament, liberally, generously, with the best intentions. But - he used too much and the linament followed curves and gravity and ran into places where it simply is not to be tolerated. After I quit screaming I rushed into the shower, cleaned it off, and begged to be taken to the emergency room. That was the last time I used linament, LOL!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Good morning
> Marc was very sore when he came home
> but he will stick it out
> 
> he needs to build up again


I hope you looked after him. Hot bath and a hearty meal, and i bet he was worse this morning


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails, of course I will be nice to AlexS. I had to go over to the 30 plus thread, and that took some doing:lol: locate her then hound her until she came from the dark side back into the light.:lol:


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hey Corgi. Sorry to hear about all that's going on in your life at present with your dad being in the hospital. I've been an RN for 26 years and always worked full time 12hr days and nights. Even with that experience under my belt, I still found it quite difficult dealing with my dad's stroke in Aug. of 2012. There's so many things to do and you want to be there with him whenever possible. I could think of nothing else and wasn't sleeping and trying to work. I felt as if I was going to lose my mind. The best thing you can do is try to take some time for yourself no matter how little. You can always PM me if there is anything I can do to help or just vent a little. By the way my dad is ok and is awaiting a bed in a nursing home at present. My best to you and your family.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Prayer said for you and your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Corgi, prayers said for you and your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

News flash! I think I have found the ever elusive season named: Spring. I guess it actually found me but who cares it's here! No more of the four letter word that shall not be named! Thank you to all that sent Spring my way!


----------



## Stan

My Travel Plans for 2013-2014


I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots. Apparently,you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.​ 
I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.​ 
I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my children, friends, family and work ​ 
I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore. ​ 
I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often. ​ 
I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.​ 
Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older.​ 
One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!​ 
I may have been in Continent, and I don't remember what country I was in. It's an age thing. They tell me it is very wet and damp there.​ 
PLEASE DO YOUR PART!​ 
Today is one of the many National Mental Health Days throughout the year.​ 
You can do your bit by remembering to send an e-mail to at least one unstable person. My job is done! ​ 
Life is too short for negative drama and petty things. So laugh insanely, love truly and forgive quickly! ​ 
From one unstable person to another... I hope everyone is happy in your head - we're all doing pretty well in mine!​


----------



## Roadyy

Ladytrails said:


> Roadyy, good golly. I saw the open hunk of meat on the leg and the next one with proud flesh and honestly didn't realize it was a before/after picture. That is awesome, beyond words. Hearing of the Boo's issues with ropes, trust, and restraint makes your achievement all the more impressive. Excellent, excellent job.


Well, my DW found out yesterday evening why I still do not hard tie Boo when working with him and it was a painful lesson for her.
She decided to doctor him before I got home so we could work on getting all the rotten, nail filled lumber out of the other pasture so we could turn the horses out on it. She had him hard tied to exterior of one of the stall wall boards. All was well UNTIL she went to squirt eye drops in his weeping eye. He found the end of the slack and ripped the board clear off the barn and slap her in the right ear with it as it went by her. I was on my way out there from the house when I heard the commotion. I ran to where I could see and there was Boo trotting away from the barn with board in tow and the wife sitting Indian with hand cupping her ear. 

Broke the skin real good about half way up the ear to just before the canal and gave her a serious wake up call. She kept saying he had been fine all the days before with being tied like that. I explained until he stops head jerking completely while being tied to be worked on then he should never be hard tied.

She always tries to one up me and this time it cost her. I guess she thought he was letting her hard tie him because he " loves" her, haha. He had just been worked with enough to the point he wasn't finding the end of the lead before I could settle him down while NOT being hard tied just in case. I must admit that I did give her a ribbing for not listening to me about how to handle the horses, with a smile as she sat there in pain.

This morning while she was making my breakfast and lunch I kept leaning to her left side to talk to her and that really got her goat...I CAN HEAR out of that ear, it just hurts.. I asked if she wanted me to kiss it and make it better.



My rib hurts a little now.


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## Celeste

My mare will stand tied, and she will let me treat things like sore eyes, ears, etc. She won't do both at the same time. If I am going to do something that could be remotely frightening, I don't tie her because she may panic and go psycho if she is tied. She will usually stand pretty well just so she doesn't feel trapped.


----------



## Roadyy

I have tried to explain that to her til I'm out of breathe. She is even more stubborn that I am when we are trying to show how to do something. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Well, my DW found out yesterday evening why I still do not hard tie Boo when working with him and it was a painful lesson for her.
> She decided to doctor him before I got home so we could work on getting all the rotten, nail filled lumber out of the other pasture so we could turn the horses out on it. She had him hard tied to exterior of one of the stall wall boards. All was well UNTIL she went to squirt eye drops in his weeping eye. He found the end of the slack and ripped the board clear off the barn and slap her in the right ear with it as it went by her. I was on my way out there from the house when I heard the commotion. I ran to where I could see and there was Boo trotting away from the barn with board in tow and the wife sitting Indian with hand cupping her ear.
> 
> Broke the skin real good about half way up the ear to just before the canal and gave her a serious wake up call. She kept saying he had been fine all the days before with being tied like that. I explained until he stops head jerking completely while being tied to be worked on then he should never be hard tied.
> 
> She always tries to one up me and this time it cost her. I guess she thought he was letting her hard tie him because he " loves" her, haha. He had just been worked with enough to the point he wasn't finding the end of the lead before I could settle him down while NOT being hard tied just in case. I must admit that I did give her a ribbing for not listening to me about how to handle the horses, with a smile as she sat there in pain.
> 
> This morning while she was making my breakfast and lunch I kept leaning to her left side to talk to her and that really got her goat...I CAN HEAR out of that ear, it just hurts.. I asked if she wanted me to kiss it and make it better.
> 
> 
> 
> My rib hurts a little now.


 Roadyy Be nice to the DW.. your lucky its just your rib that hurts I would have dotted your eye 

You May try this ... get a Rubber innertube and tie it good and tight to a secured post 
tie the horse to the innertube and let him teach himself that he needs to behave and stand still being tied..
That being said I never tie when giving meds I either ground tie or let someone hold for me.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Roady hope your wife will be OK. 

Had an awesome awesome awesome ride yesterday. Went to barn (have been feeling kind of blah about barn/Hunter this week) wasn't even going to ride. BO's son came and asked if I wanted to go for a trail ride. OK I'll try it. Last few times I went out trail riding it turned into a sideways run/rearing session so was a tad apprehensive. I went out the gate and Hunter was like "OK Where we going!!!!" Didn't even hesitate, ended up going for an hour and a half, the only time he gave me any attitude is when we turned around on the trail, it seems he wasn't ready to go home.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is awesome Hunter!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I almost fell for this one... It was very close!


----------



## Roadyy

How many clicks does it take a normal person to make it work?lol


----------



## Country Woman

That is awesome to hear Hunter 
sounds like pony enjoyed himself 
Wish I could go with you


----------



## Hunter65

Awe me too CW. You will have to come visit the barn when it gets nicer out.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy Just noticed your quote, I love that movie!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, I'm glad you found your way to the over-30s to rescue AlexS, and back to us again...and please don't take any of us with you to Sane....

Roadyy, it takes 2 clicks, LOL, but I was only half paying attention on the first one. 

Hunter, what a great ride it sounds like! Aren't you ever so pleased? Those type of rides (and unexpected surprisingly good behavior from the 'kids') are what keep us coming back for more, even through the bad times. Congratulations!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> How many clicks does it take a normal person to make it work?lol


I'm gona have to take it on the chin. I could not get it to work no matter how many times I clicked on it. So I stood back and read what was written 

Your wife would get on well with mine but I fear should they ever get together you and I would be on the back foot.

As for hard tie i never do it I wrap the lead around the rail 3 of 4 times and if the horse pulls back it slowly comes undone. I growl then take the horse back. they get the message. If tied to the float there is wool that I tie the lead to, horse pulls back the wool breaks. Saves the horse pulling the float onto its side.

Had a friend tie her horse to my float where I would normally tie Stella. The friend told me to tie Stella to the front bumper on her car. I objected, and said Stella pulls back when tied. Friend argued and said it will be O/K Stella is a lovely horse. I lost the argument, tied Stella as instructed and walked away, while Stella, got on with the job of pulling off the bumper. I have to report she did it with class, and the style any wrecker would be proud of.


----------



## Stan

*After both suffering from depression for a while, me and the wife were going to commit suicide yesterday. But strangely enough, once she killed herself, I started to feel a lot better. So I thought, “stuff it, soldier on!”*







Ill lay odds I have offended someone
I know, go sit in the corner, which I find confusing becaues the room I am in is round and well padded.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I saw a lady about a saddle yesterday.....and bought one!! Actually she was the original owner of Rainn. She had several to choose from.....I of course chose 
The most expensive one😣😖😜......just don't tell DH! Lol. Although I am sure he wouldn't be the least bit surprised! 😉

Also saw aher about a horse. We trail,rode a few hours...until dark! (On a school night at that!!!). The horse is really nice, but green....which she had said it was...in my head, I could finish her....but in this body....don't think so! Lol. I may consider taking her to the 'clinic' for them though! 

Anyway, at least I got more time in the saddle and nice warm fresh air before this next storm hits and drops our temps again! 😠

Happy Friday and happy trails everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

This little story works better in sound than in type, but lets try it anyways.


This couple had been married for umpteen years and they both loved fishing together. Infact, they took turns cleaning and bagging whatever mess of fish they caught.

There was only one thing either of them could ever complain about in their marriage and that was the wife constantly ribbed her hubby about his atrociously loud farts just as he was falling asleep. She told him that one of these times he was going to fart so hard he would blow his guts out, but he just blew her off as he let out another.

Two weeks pass and it's her turn to clean the fish. While cleaning out the guts she remembered what she told him and saved some of the guts in a ziploc bag under her pillow. Sure enough that night just as he is slumbering the gas starts. She slowly and carefully empties the contents of the bag between his legs and gently gets out of bed to hide in the bathroom. It didn't take long for him to finally let one rip that would make even the foulest of ******** proud. All the sudden she hears this awful racket coming from him and is doing everything she can to hold the laughter in. Finally after about 5 minutes he calms down so she gathers herself and heads back to bed.

There is a silence for a bit before the husband rolls over to the wife and gently asks her if she remembers what she told him about farting so hard to blow his guts out. She says she does, with a little giggle mixed in with it. He then tells her ,with both index fingers held up, 

Well, by the grace of God and these two fingers, I got them all back in!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. 

We got all of the nail filled, rotten lumber out of the other pasture as well as all of the trash that was in the middle pasture burn pile. I'm hesitant about turning the horses out on it just yet as Boo is still stuck in the stall while healing and throws a serious hissy when the others get out of site. I worry about him re-injuring himself trying to get out of the stall so the others will have to suffer a while longer. I did, however, take him for a grazing walk around the first pasture and enjoyed that.


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to post this pic of what was watching me and Boo walk around the other pasture. It's standing at the back of the tree line next to my pasture.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Forgot to post this pic of what was watching me and Boo walk around the other pasture. It's standing at the back of the tree line next to my pasture.
> 
> View attachment 161985


 
BBQ :lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Roadyy, that was little story was hilarious. Just goes to prove the constant challenge of us dutiful wives in trying to teach the husbands anything, LOL. 

Love the pics!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Forgot to post this pic of what was watching me and Boo walk around the other pasture. It's standing at the back of the tree line next to my pasture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161985


deer are so tiny in the south


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> deer are so tiny in the south


And that is why I don't hunt south of the state line. I've had dogs bigger than these things they call deer. You go 50 miles north and you get back into the 190-225lb deer that catch my attention.

I haven't been hunting since I moved down here in '03 and have forgotten what it feels like to actually going to kill something on purpose with a weapon. I don't even have any guns at this time, according to Obama, so it wouldn't do me much good to try and hunt.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> And that is why I don't hunt south of the state line. I've had dogs bigger than these things they call deer. You go 50 miles north and you get back into the 190-225lb deer that catch my attention.
> 
> I haven't been hunting since I moved down here in '03 and have forgotten what it feels like to actually going to kill something on purpose with a weapon. I don't even have any guns at this time, according to Obama, so it wouldn't do me much good to try and hunt.


i hunt with a camera ..  i don't eat it so i wont hunt it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I took this shot one morning going to feed horses, at work.


----------



## Critter sitter

Well it is still unseasonally chilly but my GF and I are going to take a little trail/road ride this evening. My daughter has a district choral comp tonight but I will be not going as it is a 1 1/2hour drive to there. 

I am headed to the Chiro at 4:15 and hopefully he can help my pain in my back. 
Now I wonder if he can cure the PITA DH "not very happy with him today:twisted:"


----------



## Critter sitter

Taffy Clayton said:


> I took this shot one morning going to feed horses, at work.
> 
> View attachment 162089


Nice buck!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

After I took the photo I walked down towards the lake and noticed he had a lady friend in the woods off to the left. At first I thought maybe he was hurt or something.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Taffy Clayton, 

That's quite a buck!! Wow! Cool pic!


----------



## Stan

Was piling up some rubbish to be burnt this morning and Bugs was in a adjactent paddock. He spotted me and came on down to the fence line and followed me back and forth as I took in load after load of burnable material. He gave the ocassional nicker, so of course I responded in kind. He cocked his head to one side so I figure my attempt at horse talk failed.
But I was chuffed he came down to the fence and kept me company. Stella. She paid no attention what so ever.

I piled the wood and bits and pices high and lit the fire. Then it happened, this big old black cloud rolled over head and started to douse the flame with water. Its not much, but it is keeping the ground moist. And by the time it has taken to write this the B rain has stopped, oh well, perhaps its a precurser of what is to come.


Since bugs has taken an interest in me today I will return the gesture in kind. As Stella has ignored me. I will annoy her by giving her a brushing.

CW, how is Marc, body adapting to the change in work style.

Where is AlexS. Do i have to go over to the dark side again and retrieve her.

Good photos, can't compete with the criter photos the only wild thing in my neck of the woods is me. Criter sitter I take it husband is in the bad books, you were not pleased. Being a dutifull husband myself, being knee deep and at times deeper in the poo is normal, Its like water off a ducks back. To me it represents peace and quiet for a time 3, 4 days may be longer:lol:


----------



## Nine

Hey guys, I'm hoping to ride before the leaves fall off the trees. Oh, that's right. There aren't any leaves yet because we don't have Spring yet. We got over 10 inches of snow last night. Wet, heavy snow. Again. it's supposed to be the coldest night in April here, since 1888. Yep. Living the dream here. I'm going to drive Teddy tomarrow, if I have to swim or ski to him & he as to wear snow shoes, or water wings!
I finally figured out how to put pictures on my album. Still can't figure out how to put them here. Take a peek at my album and see Lars Ulrich, my coming 2 year old if you have a chance.
I'm so jealous of everyone who's riding now. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

Taffy,

That is a nice looking Buck. Nice grounds he is on as well.


Critter,

How did the ride go? What about the daughter's activity? Hear how it went? Oh and as Stan mentioned, we hubbys tend to enjoy those breaks from attention when knee deep in poo due to tainting our DW's desires of us.

Nine,

Let us see video of this snow swimming ability of yours, perty please.

To upload pics to this thread just click on the Go Advanced button just below the type section, click on the paper clip in the top portion of the box, choose photo, click upload, exit out of that menu box, click on the paper clip again and click the photo link. Done.



Got a call last evening from the woman that was helping me work with Boo, before his incident, about another friend who is is a bad way with their horses. She mentioned the QH to me a bit ago as a potential riding project that needed fed, but apparently hadn't been out to see how bad of shape. 

We both get off work at 3 today and plan to go look her and a mini over and figure if we do get them then I'll have to put them in the middle pasture of the new property I just cleared since it has the barn with stalls and protection. I'll try to remember to take the camera and get pics. 

This is the same people she said had some really good saddles they were needing to sell cheap to try and help out. I was wondering if it would be unethical to ask about getting some of the tack for taking the horses for them? The QH is/was broke to ride and was ridden regularly so if she is able to get healthy she could be ridden again, hopefully.



Just early morning jibberish rolling in vastly empty noggin.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan I just read your post saying you got a little more moisture. Is it just enough to settle the dust or is it soaking into the ground pretty quickly? I remember you saying it's dry way down into the ground.

Did Stella show her discontent for the attention at grooming? Can you post more pics of them?


----------



## PalominoBuck

I got my new horse Jet home last weekend, however it has been raining for a week. I am hoping to go for my first ride on him today.


----------



## Roadyy

That is a good looking animal you got the PB.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nine and buck,

Beautiful horses!!! Thanks for sharing!

Nine, wow those desensitizing pictures are something!! He's going to be quiet when you're done ! 

Heading to the tack store after breakfast here.....need to finish what I started! Need a girth, saddle pad, saddle stand.....and whatever else I may find!!!!!!&#55357;&#56841; Cause gosh the store is over an hour a way.....gotta get it when I am there!!!! Right? &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


Happy trails! &#55357;&#56372;


----------



## Roadyy

I nailed a couple of 2x4s to the barn structural posts for saddle stands. The ones in my storage building sit on old TV dinner trays. lol


----------



## Country Woman

Nice Buck Taffy 

lovely pictures


----------



## Country Woman

Yea hubby made it through the week of work


----------



## PalominoBuck

Thankyou Raodyy and Nicker.


----------



## Stan

A couple of photos of wet horses. Stella, I was going to brush her this morning but it was raining, then it stops, then it starts, and sunshine inbetween and hot. Good for the grass keeps it wet but has not cooled the ground. We need this for three weeks to get the growth back so sorry folks you have to brave winter for a little longer because we on the other side cant afford our winter to arrive just yet. And of course bugs with a mouth full.

Only ground work today in between rain drops. Still a little worst for wear after last nights affair. A friends 60th.

A foot note. I learnt I can't sing when I have consumed one to many. Made a complet pratt of myself I did, or so the story goes.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, love the pics. You always speak of Stella as "a tart" and I couldn't see it...until this one. Although to me she looks more like a rakish biker chick with her long hair half over her face, and just kind of a "I'm too cool to pay attention to you, dude...." attitude on her face! LOL


----------



## Celeste

"A foot note. I learnt I can't sing when I have consumed one to many. Made a complet pratt of myself I did, or so the story goes."


I find that people think that I sing better when I am sober and they have been drinking.............


----------



## Nine

[]Hey Guys. I got to drive Teddy today. No swimming, snow skiing or snow swimming necessary. A beautiful sunny day with blue sky and SUN!!! Yay. Teddy did great. I had a nice time.
I'll attempt to add photos here:
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Teddy at the desensitizing clinic, Teddy all tacked up to ride (I don't use that bit on him anymore), Lars last August, trying to get to me and I can't get far enough away to take the picture. Lars and I last November.

I hope you all are having a great weekend.


----------



## Nine

Oh, and the picture of the buck is really pretty. It looks like it was staged in a magazine.
Stan, I sure like the look of your horses. And yes, Stella looks like she'd wear hip-hugger jeans and and a halter top with love beads.
CW glad to hear DH made it through his first week. It will steadily get easier for him. Especially with you there at the end of the day to coo and fuss over him.
Roadyy, if I showed you my snow-swimming form, you'd campaign to have it an Olympic Sport. Or see it on Comedy Central. Or have me committed.


----------



## corgi

Good news everyone! UVA Hospital has decided that Dad is ready to begin rehab. They are transporting him to a rehab facility that is 2 miles from Mom and Dad's house, either tomorrow or Monday.

He has a long, hard recovery ahead of him but docs say he can do it. His body has healed, now he just needs to learn how to swallow again so he can eat (he has a feeding tube now), get strong enough to walk again, and work on getting his mind back where it was before all this happened. It is still a stressful situation but a much better one!

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers!

Hubby and I spent some time with our horses this evening. It was such a nice night. Isabella has some extra enegry due to not being ridden much and the green grass. I decided to let Jeff and his horse, Scuffy, run some of the bucks out of her. Scuffy loved chasing her and I think Jeff enjoyed himself too. Not sure what Isabella thought.:lol:


----------



## corgi

And....is anyone else in the US enjoying shedding season right now? :shock:


----------



## corgi

Still got this much hair off of her after doing the same thing 3 times this week!

She lost a lot of muscle tone over the winter. Need to get some weight and muscle back on her. She was looking so good last fall.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Nice horse pics Stan and Nine.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Corgi, my Jet is still shedding big time.


----------



## Cacowgirl

corgi-so glad to hear of the improvement in your dad. I hope you can spend some quality time w/Isabella soon & get her back in shape.


Stan-hope more rain comes your way.

These upside down days are hard on the body. Have four more training days, a couple of nights's to rest up, then I'll be on my own, so I better get all the info crammed into my brain. It's amazing what it takes to fill up that doughnut case!


----------



## waresbear

Corgi, your horse makes my two look sleek! Man, that's a lot hair!


----------



## montcowboy

glad its going good for your father corgi.and stan. im taking off my grass skirt and stopping my nz rain dance for awhile.. shedding? whats that?? these curlies are the hairest horses ive ever seen.was driving down the road and saw this huge white patch in the pasture. was just where the white one roled and left a ton of hair. now if only they all role alone. might help with the brushing. ride safe everyone..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Sunday all! Its a bit nippy put there, but the sun is shining SO brightly, and there isn't a cloud in the sky....it puts me in a glorious mood! I have cinnamon rolls baking in the oven. (Boy do they smell delish) my new saddle sitting in the middle of the floor ready to be cleaned! :lol: after that....old Rainn is getting fitted and we are taking a ride!

Wishing each of you a sunny, fun filled, yet quiet Sunday!!!!

Happy trails All!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

P.s. I think I am also feeling so good bc I have my DHs support on this horse thing. What started as a pet project has morphed into saddles, bridles and blankets! This I never thought would happen in a million years! I'm thankful.....very very thankful! . Have a good day!


----------



## Critter sitter

hi everyone 
love all the pictures
Shedding .. WILL IT EVER END
I think my horses have regrown undercoat 4 times in the last 2 months
it just keeps coming out. my normal Eggs and Oil did not work this time. 

I got a call from my father in Fl this AM My Grandfather passed away. 
I know he has been very sick but it is still so very hard 
I know my Grandma wont be far behind


----------



## montcowboy

so sorry foryour loss critter. even when its for the best its very hard. im the patriarch of my family. have been for years. and its still hard. all my grandparents died then parents in the right order. but its never easy. so giving you my best wishes. it times of sorrow.hug a horse. always works for me. ride safe. and yes stan its snowing here today. hope your getting rain


----------



## Stan

Looks like the drought may have given way to rain. Thunderstorm last night gave us a good dumping of rain but I still need the temp to stay up for 3 weeks, so in the north don't get to excited about spring just yet.
Thanks for the help montana I know it gets a little chilly around the legs in the grass skirt.

Now its my turn to get out the chaps, chafs, tights, leggings or what ever it is they are called in your country, add a trench coat and get ready for our winter riding. :lol: have you heard the one about the southern man. I'll keep that for another day, its monday morning and crims are waiting my smiling face:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

montcowboy said:


> so sorry foryour loss critter. even when its for the best its very hard. im the patriarch of my family. have been for years. and its still hard. all my grandparents died then parents in the right order. but its never easy. so giving you my best wishes. it times of sorrow.hug a horse. always works for me. ride safe. and yes stan its snowing here today. hope your getting rain


Thank you for your kind words Montana . you are right I am headed over to the horses here in a few.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Wow had a lot to catch up on!

Corgi-so glad to hear your dad is improving! Love the shedding pics too.

Cw- sounds like Marc is doing well with the new job. Did you move ?

Stan- was showing hubby pics of your Stella and bugs, he's quite jealous of your farm...I'm hoping I can convince him he needs his own horse. Keep posting pics so I can motivate him 

Nine- wow you have a good memory! Yep, I've had Kes for one year now, we had our anniversary last week. We have bonded, I'm just in love with her and so excited for what I think we can accomplish together.

Prairie- cant believe how much snow you're getting so late in April! You must be dying to see some spring!

Roaddy- love all your new pasture land, your horses are going to be thrilled to get out there!

So, I'm again on a flight back from the sun. This time was a week in Vegas, which was a blast but not the smartest thing to do with only 2 weeks to go before our big show! I'm now a ball of stress....my poor trainer is going to have her handful with me this week! 

I did talk hubby into going to this show with me! Well follow our trainer there, ill drive Kes again, since I'm such a pro now . Well be sleeping in the truck for four nights, since we don't have an RV and all monies were spent on the show fees so no hotel for us. Should either be really fun or really miserable. I'm counting on rain, since that's all it does here until August. So coolers, sleeping bags, gas stove and air mattresses for 5 days...but I'm soooo excited for it all!


----------



## Country Woman

No we have not moved yet we are waiting for the other people to leave 
got my Starbucks a Hazelnut frappuchino


----------



## PalominoBuck

Critter Sitter, I'm sorry to hear about your Grandpa. Prayer said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, 
Glad to see you got a lot of rain. Stella and Bugs look great all wet.

cw,
Glad your DH made it through the week and hope you are able to retain all the info you learned.

Corgi,
Glad to see the good news about your dad and hope the healing continues.

Critter Sitter,
I am so very sad to read about your grandfather after talking to you about your worries with your mom. I hope your family is able to get through this sad time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter,

So sorry to hear about your grampa, prayers with you!


Well, good news....the saddle and pads fit great! . Yea!! We had a nice little ride!

I'm attaching a picture that I couldn't pass up....it's funny, as rainn's personality is starting to,shine through the more I work with her. Since we've brought her home she's just kinda hung out, but I swear she loves the attention and being worked with...she's more perky, her ears are up more...just seems to be happy! Which makes me feel great? 

I actually spent time with both horses today, and Skye just LOVES to be brushed. She stood there with her eyes closed much of the time.....makes me feel bad about giving her back, but that's about all,I can do with her...

Here's to a great new week everyone!! Happy trails.....🐴


----------



## Koolio

*Progress!*

Despite Saturday nights snowstorm, we are finally seeing signs of spring. 

Here is a picture from just over a week or so ago.









And the same shot from today.










In celebration of spring, today was vaccination and worming day. The horses were great and have forgiven me for poking and prodding them. I still have to give the West Nile vaccine next week, but I am glad to have this chore checked off my list. 

Our barn site is now clear of snow and hopefully the topsoil is thawed just enough to get the bobcat in to level it next weekend. If all goes well, construction will begin next Monday. WooHoo!!

Home of future barn. The white step in posts mark the corners of the building. After this long winter, I will be so grateful to have the barn up and finished before fall.


----------



## Roadyy

My update is that we are apparently doing more rescue than I had intended. We had to go get two horses from a couple who traded some hotrods and 4 wheelers for horses a couple years ago with less knowledge than the arm rest on my recliner. I did get a good deal on a pretty good 17" saddle and bridle with bit for $225.

One is a 10 year old registered paint mare and the other is a possibly bred palimino mini. The paint is in bad shape weight wise, but still has some spirit so I think she will come back in time.

I skipped church to spend time working on mom's truck getting the oil changed and tires rotated. Released the horses out on the new pasture closest to our pasture. 

I worked Trusty around then saddled him with the new saddle and took him for a really great ride. Got to the end of the the road and there were bales of hay in the ditches where the county has built drain run offs. He thought they were going to eat him so I had to work him for about 10 minutes to get past them. By the time I was done he walked over them both and walked around the cones that were there all while traffic was rushing by on the highway. 




The pictures are still downloading so I'll post them as soon as they are done. It may be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Roadyy

http://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y348/roady2u/The horse board/004-1.jpg


----------



## Roadyy

Hope these can tide you over til tomorrow.


----------



## sunset878

Today,22nd is our 35th anniversary, it has been a great time with many more to come.

Critter Sitter, sorry for your loss of your grandfather, it is hard when you lose loved family members.

Roaddy, how many horses have you got?

We have 8 money eaters, and we have 100 acres for them.

Stan, I am glad you're getting rain, we desperately need it here where we live in NSW.


----------



## Stan

sunset878 said:


> Today,22nd is our 35th anniversary, it has been a great time with many more to come.
> 
> Critter Sitter, sorry for your loss of your grandfather, it is hard when you lose loved family members.
> 
> Roaddy, how many horses have you got?
> 
> We have 8 money eaters, and we have 100 acres for them.
> 
> Stan, I am glad you're getting rain, we desperately need it here where we live in NSW.


35yrs congrats

We are doing well at least some rain each day at present and the grass is coming back, but in other areas flooding.
Two men have been hit by lightening, they survived however one of the two was going to get a horse and take it into shelter when they both got hit, the horse did not survive.

A few years ago on a horse trek was in our area and riding over a place we call the bluff a high point in our landscape. During a rain storm one of the riders was hit by lightening. They did not survive. That was before I got the trekking bug. I wonder if the steel horse shoes have any thing to do with survival. 

One of the survivers was wearing rubber boots the other was sitting on a quad bike and I assume the horse had steel shoes on. I wonder if the horse had of been bare foot, would it have survived, or no difference shoes on or off.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Me and my wife finally got to ride Jet today. We had a blast, I got to run him. Man, he can fly.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are the pics of Amber riding Trusty around the front yard after I got back from our ride.
























Here is my saddle I got with the two rescues.
























And here are new pics of the ducklings getting big after 2 weeks.


















I have my wife downloading more pics this morning that she took with the camera and will download later.



sunset,

Congrats on eating the same bowl of cereal every morning for the 35 some odd years..lol

We now have 7 on the property, but some are temporary as I have no need for a mini and a couple of the horses are going to be finding new homes at some point this year. I'm not in a huge hurry, but I don't need that many horses.

Stan, 
I'm glad to see you are still getting rain and praying the grass comes in strong well before the cold sets in. 
I have to say that the metal shoes giving a solid "Ground" for the lightning to pass through to the earth ground is likely the cause of no chance to survive. Imagine wearing a pair of metal shoes buried 1" deep in the soil and then taking a hot 480 volt power cable and shoving it into your chest. The power is looking for the shortest route to ground and you are it. I won't get too grewesome, but have seen the results of lightning exit wounds that jumped a few inches out to get to ground. UGLY

PalominoBuck,
Y'all look great together, oh and the horse looks good with you too. lol


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> And....is anyone else in the US enjoying shedding season right now? :shock:


So glad I clipped


----------



## Roadyy

I hear ya, Hunter..lol

We are dealing with a lot of shedding at the barn. I could spend an hour per horse a day and not be shed out by the end of the month.


Here are some more pics since I know we all like pics.....





This is one of the babies my wife daycares and loves being around me.


----------



## Roadyy

No I was not giving sign language as I just noticed my hand.lol I was snapping my fingers to get her to look at DW for the pic..



I have a question about the saddle.. I think it is way to light a tan for him and was curious if I can darken it or will it be too much trouble?


----------



## Celeste

I think that the light saddle looks great on him.


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> I think that the light saddle looks great on him.


Me too


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> Me too


Yep! Was thinking the same as well! I like the contrast


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks.. I figured a darker saddle would look better on him. Infact, I thought a black saddle would almost be like camouflage with that black girth.

I did not want to go home as I was enjoying the ride so much. I think he was too, but time just wasn't on our side. I want to try and make time to ride atleast 30 minutes everyday this week.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Roadyy said:


> Here are the pics of Amber riding Trusty around the front yard after I got back from our ride.
> 
> View attachment 164506
> 
> View attachment 164514
> 
> View attachment 164522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my saddle I got with the two rescues.
> 
> View attachment 164546
> 
> View attachment 164554
> 
> View attachment 164562
> 
> 
> 
> And here are new pics of the ducklings getting big after 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 164530
> 
> View attachment 164538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my wife downloading more pics this morning that she took with the camera and will download later.
> 
> 
> 
> sunset,
> 
> Congrats on eating the same bowl of cereal every morning for the 35 some odd years..lol
> 
> We now have 7 on the property, but some are temporary as I have no need for a mini and a couple of the horses are going to be finding new homes at some point this year. I'm not in a huge hurry, but I don't need that many horses.
> 
> Stan,
> I'm glad to see you are still getting rain and praying the grass comes in strong well before the cold sets in.
> I have to say that the metal shoes giving a solid "Ground" for the lightning to pass through to the earth ground is likely the cause of no chance to survive. Imagine wearing a pair of metal shoes buried 1" deep in the soil and then taking a hot 480 volt power cable and shoving it into your chest. The power is looking for the shortest route to ground and you are it. I won't get too grewesome, but have seen the results of lightning exit wounds that jumped a few inches out to get to ground. UGLY
> 
> PalominoBuck,
> Y'all look great together, oh and the horse looks good with you too. lol



Thank you Roadyy. It was so fun to ride him for the first time.

Nice pics of the girl and her horse. A very nice saddle too, it looks great on that horse too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, I also like the light saddle...actually at first look, I was like "wow! Beautiful saddle!!" 

If you do want to darken it, use Neatsfoot oil. (Spelling)


----------



## Celeste

I wouldn't darken it. It might mess it up.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey Celeste....I saw your .com and went to,it....which led me to your e-book on Amazon! I read the first story. Very good!! You caught my attention right away. Made me think of James Harriet. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Thanks!


----------



## PalominoBuck

Me and Jet's first trail ride. We had a blast.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to see you getting to enjoy riding,PB.

I am grateful for all the input about the saddle and took it to heart. I will not be doing anything to it other than cleaning it. I guess I just figured a darker saddle would look better on a darker horse. I like the color tone of PalominoBuck's saddle on Jet's bay color. I get what y'all are saying about the contrast and after looking at it today I see what you mean and like that too. Thank you again.




I wanted to ride yesterday, but had the young man from church over and decided since he has worked so hard the last few trips that this would be a pleasure day for him. Saddled up Trusty and led Levi around on him a couple of laps around the yard while explaining how to use the reins. I even went so far as to have him hold to coffee cups full of water while in the seat and told him not to spill any of it. He finally got it about having soft hands with the reins.

The pic of him on Trusty is on the camera since it was dark by the time I thought about getting the camera out and my phone is not best for night time pics.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Thank you Roadyy, I like your saddle too, just the way it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

So, after 2 successful trail rides with no rearing, bucking etc. I decided to try and venture out on our own. Got to the end of the driveway and he did a little hop but continued on. From there it was turn sideways, turn around go backwards. 5 steps forward and 20 steps back. Got to the trail and ended up going backwards down the trail for a while. I figured you want to go backwards? then we will. Got to my planned turn around stop and turned around on MY initiative. Got back to barn and went past the driveway a ways all good. Went back down the driveway got almost to the barn and then he started turning around again wanting to go back out!!! Sheesh make up your mind pony. All in all was successful.


----------



## Celeste

I had a horse that wanted to back when I asked him to go forward. Once we backed for a mile. I think that made him really tired and he finally started going my way. He ended up being a great horse.


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon 
its nice to see all the updates


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tonight is my night to feed...when I got there I found this 'fat eye'. I can only guess she got stung....makes me feel bad.  i put cold compresses on it, she really seemed to appreciate it! I'll go back tomorrow and check'er out. :-|


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hunter, congrats on the successful ride! I had a QH who liked to become stubborn every so often and wouldnt want go forward either......so backwards we went!! Lol. Those make the funny memories...in fact often when I pass the bridge she often bulked at and had to back over, I think about her....she was a great horse! &#55357;&#56845;

Anyway, nice technique!! &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to see the swollen eye there Nicker. I hope it goes down quickly and gets back to being comfortable.

Figured I would update on Boo's leg wound. I have been using a mixture of oitments for his healing. I sent for some of the PFWonder salve from 6W Ranch on here. I knew it wouldn't last through the entire healing process so I alternated it with Corona and here is the results after a couple of weeks.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Roadyy and Nicker, I hope that your horses are better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> So, after 2 successful trail rides with no rearing, bucking etc. I decided to try and venture out on our own. Got to the end of the driveway and he did a little hop but continued on. From there it was turn sideways, turn around go backwards. 5 steps forward and 20 steps back. Got to the trail and ended up going backwards down the trail for a while. I figured you want to go backwards? then we will. Got to my planned turn around stop and turned around on MY initiative. Got back to barn and went past the driveway a ways all good. Went back down the driveway got almost to the barn and then he started turning around again wanting to go back out!!! Sheesh make up your mind pony. All in all was successful.



Ponies are fun aren't they 
I am happy you had fun


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> Tonight is my night to feed...when I got there I found this 'fat eye'. I can only guess she got stung....makes me feel bad.  i put cold compresses on it, she really seemed to appreciate it! I'll go back tomorrow and check'er out. :-|



awe poor pony 
hope the swelling goes down soon


----------



## Stan

Roadyy good the see the improvments in the horse but a while yet to go. Going backwards kate tried that on once she refused to go out the drive but went backwards all the way in the end. Fixed that problem. as for the light color on the saddle, my Tucker was the same golden colour and I used a leather oil to soften it, but it also darkend it. Not the effect I wanted.

Its ANZAC day in NZ tomorrow to remember those lost in the wars. ANZAC stands for the Australian New Zealand army corp. So its the dawn parade then home to spread some lime and sweeten up the grass. We are still having some rain so all is good.

A down side to this weekend: My wife has just informed me the riding friends are going away on friday to a two day trek. I was not told about it. :-( Must be my anti pong not working, cause my magnetic personality would almost guarantee an invite. Fickle women. 

I think I will try and start a group of men only riders. Now that will cause a stur if I get it off the ground. Imagine the riot, the men off for the weekend riding taking the only horse trailer and tow vehicle the riding ladies left at home. I can see a back lash to that.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks Stan. He is doing so much better now about giving to us during the doctoring process<until wife tries to hard tie him to put eye wash in> lol. 

Its good to hear you are still getting sky tears and looking forward to seeing lush pastures for the horses. As for the wife waiting til the last minute to inform about the trek , I think you should pull a Dundee when she gets back. Well, a short one anyways.. lol

I would be very interested in a men only trek weekend before to long as I'm still getting acclimated to the saddle again myself. Albeit I've been doing pretty good so far even if I'm on a great animal like Trusty who has not done anything when spooked that would dump my 12 year old at bareback.

My mother is leaving today and should be back for the next visit in a month. I almost didn't come in to work today just to spend an extra morning with her, but figure she will wake up somewhere around 9-10 am then be heading out around 12-1 pm and that just wasn't sensible when she will be back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

DW just called to tell me about her episode of road..err side road rage this am while hauling a load of garbage to the incinerator.

Apparently she was driving down this ole dirt road and noticed a woman sitting in the middle of a pasture while rowing an imaginary boat. She drove past for a short ways before becoming completely infuriated so she turned around and went back. Parked on the side of the road, walked over to the fence and yelled at this woman "It's blondes like you that give us a bad name!" "If I could swim I would come out there and whoop your ****!"

I told her she needs to seek counseling about this anger issue.


----------



## Hunter65

Hahahahahahaha thats hilarious!!! Thanks Roady


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi everyone. Loved all the pictures and stories. Looks like everyone is getting in great rides. 
I have been kinda being quiet Dealing with grandpas death has been Sad. 
I spent some time with the horses That does help. 
I also Have Gracie Rose my deaf BC she always comforts me. She isn't eating again And now I am So worried about my sweet baby girl.
She has liver disease. Something like Liver Shunt. Her liver works but is to small to work well.
We have her on meds and they help most of the time. 
We are at the point that we feed her anything she will eat. Yesterday morning it had been 2 days since she ate so I finally got her to eat 2 slices of cheese and a half slice of bread. Last night I she ate like a queen I made her brown rice and roasted Chicken with Cream chicken gravy.. I tried to give her that again the AM and she turned he nose up at it.. 
After loosing her brother I am just so scared she is not to far till we loose her, she isn't even 4 yet


----------



## Roadyy

What is the outlook for her with this condition? Is there a reasonable surgery to transplant a liver? 


You have my sympathy for all the illness around you and hope the sun shines warmly on your face to give you comfort today.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe hugs critter. Sorry you are going through such a tough time.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Critter sitter said:


> Hi everyone. Loved all the pictures and stories. Looks like everyone is getting in great rides.
> I have been kinda being quiet Dealing with grandpas death has been Sad.
> I spent some time with the horses That does help.
> I also Have Gracie Rose my deaf BC she always comforts me. She isn't eating again And now I am So worried about my sweet baby girl.
> She has liver disease. Something like Liver Shunt. Her liver works but is to small to work well.
> We have her on meds and they help most of the time.
> We are at the point that we feed her anything she will eat. Yesterday morning it had been 2 days since she ate so I finally got her to eat 2 slices of cheese and a half slice of bread. Last night I she ate like a queen I made her brown rice and roasted Chicken with Cream chicken gravy.. I tried to give her that again the AM and she turned he nose up at it..
> After loosing her brother I am just so scared she is not to far till we loose her, she isn't even 4 yet


I am praying for things to get better for you. I hope you have a great day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Roadyy said:


> DW just called to tell me about her episode of road..err side road rage this am while hauling a load of garbage to the incinerator.
> 
> Apparently she was driving down this ole dirt road and noticed a woman sitting in the middle of a pasture while rowing an imaginary boat. She drove past for a short ways before becoming completely infuriated so she turned around and went back. Parked on the side of the road, walked over to the fence and yelled at this woman "It's blondes like you that give us a bad name!" "If I could swim I would come out there and whoop your ****!"
> 
> I told her she needs to seek counseling about this anger issue.


That is hilarious. 😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> Hi everyone. Loved all the pictures and stories. Looks like everyone is getting in great rides.
> I have been kinda being quiet Dealing with grandpas death has been Sad.
> I spent some time with the horses That does help.
> I also Have Gracie Rose my deaf BC she always comforts me. She isn't eating again And now I am So worried about my sweet baby girl.
> She has liver disease. Something like Liver Shunt. Her liver works but is to small to work well.
> We have her on meds and they help most of the time.
> We are at the point that we feed her anything she will eat. Yesterday morning it had been 2 days since she ate so I finally got her to eat 2 slices of cheese and a half slice of bread. Last night I she ate like a queen I made her brown rice and roasted Chicken with Cream chicken gravy.. I tried to give her that again the AM and she turned he nose up at it..
> After loosing her brother I am just so scared she is not to far till we loose her, she isn't even 4 yet


aw Critter, you're in my prayers. Hope your pup starts feeling better.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi ya'll nice to be here again 
I want to go riding


----------



## AlexS

Checking back in here, so Stan doesn't have to stalk me. LOL

I did a fly by visit to the barn yesterday before going to Kid 1's baseball game, and Lucas seemed to appreciate seeing me. As the kids have been wild, (kid 2 was detained, and so no longer with me), I haven't had the time to spend with him. 

Anyway, here's a pic of him being happy to see me. Cutie pie! No offense to others, but I really do have the best looking horse in the world. 

Oh and amusingly, I sent some pics to my hubby last night of Lucas. As Brad works second shift, so we tend to email through the evening. I said about how fat and healthy Lucas is looking and he responded "if fat makes you happy, I should make you ecstatic!" Laugh.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Hi ya'll nice to be here again
> I want to go riding


There has got to be a horse out there for you, even with your gammy knee. Have you tried a rocking horse, I would not tell anyone but its a start and all you need is imagination:lol: I'm sorry CW i'm only teasing I do know how much you want to ride.

Roslyn works with challanged people (no not me) and she is the one on one care giver for a young man who is not only mentally sick but his body also suffers. Well they have just got a horse for him, and have built a ramp so he can get on. The horse has some years on it, but as an experiment to see how it will go its ideal. It does not display the energy enough to run away. The down side is it requires two able bodied persons for safety to make sure he does not fall off which are not always available when he is in the mood to have a try.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Checking back in here, so Stan doesn't have to stalk me. LOL
> 
> I did a fly by visit to the barn yesterday before going to Kid 1's baseball game, and Lucas seemed to appreciate seeing me. As the kids have been wild, (kid 2 was detained, and so no longer with me), I haven't had the time to spend with him.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic of him being happy to see me. Cutie pie! No offense to others, but I really do have the best looking horse in the world.
> 
> Oh and amusingly, I sent some pics to my hubby last night of Lucas. As Brad works second shift, so we tend to email through the evening. I said about how fat and healthy Lucas is looking and he responded "if fat makes you happy, I should make you ecstatic!" Laugh.


Stalking now thats an offence in my country so I'll thank you not to mention my problem again please:lol::lol::lol::lol:.

Yes that is a great photo and a fine looking horse. However, your claim to have the best looking horse in the world, and I have the tartiest but, I also have Bugs who is known to pick up his feed bucket when he is finished and, at times, hands it back. Now that has got to count for something. I fear you have started something and others will rise to the ocassion in their attempt to show their horse as the best looking.

I read some where those in the 30+ thread entered a horse in the monthly photo comp. Perhaps you should enter yours as competition from the +40 thread being an honorary member and all.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> There has got to be a horse out there for you, even with your gammy knee. Have you tried a rocking horse, I would not tell anyone but its a start and all you need is imagination:lol: I'm sorry CW i'm only teasing I do know how much you want to ride.
> 
> Roslyn works with challanged people (no not me) and she is the one on one care giver for a young man who is not only mentally sick but his body also suffers. Well they have just got a horse for him, and have built a ramp so he can get on. The horse has some years on it, but as an experiment to see how it will go its ideal. It does not display the energy enough to run away. The down side is it requires two able bodied persons for safety to make sure he does not fall off which are not always available when he is in the mood to have a try.
> 
> Cheers all



you are too funny Stan but you are right 
I am able to ride alone its just getting on is the problem 

I am not giving up yet


----------



## PalominoBuck

Alex, that is a beautiful horse. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> you are too funny Stan but you are right
> I am able to ride alone its just getting on is the problem
> 
> I am not giving up yet


Portable ramp made of light weight material and a short horse 14.2 hands. And for the unexpected stops on the trail a drop down rope ladder One has to think outside the square. I often wander around the stores looking for things that can be converted to do a job.

Here is one for you, have the horse trained to kneel down so you can get on.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter, so sorry to hear about yor doggie. Best wishes for a recovery. 

Stan, you crack me up! 😃

Alex, I agree with Stan, you have a beautiful horse....but claiming it as THE most beautiful.....gets my competitive edge up....you all better watch out! 😜😝😂

Well....I made the call today...to another old horse friend...one who's family has been in the trading business since I moved to this area when I was 10!!! This family loaned me my first 4H pony until I got my 2 yo trained....so I know them well, and put finding me a horse into their hands....I'm tired of trying to do this by myself...it's very stressful!! So...now I think I have contacted just about all my former horse "friends" for help.....now we wait....⏰

Funny, just heard from the person who dropped the horse deal. This person had found me something (perfect). I called about it and found it NOT so perfect last week.....I had planned on sending one final email to sever the horse dealing relationship, but never got around to it....here she is wondering when I made the appointment to so see it!?!?!? This is all very strange....probably even sounds stranger on here, as I can't explain everything in deep detail....now I need to sent 'that' email....may wait until morning so I don't fret....I'm such a worrier...even when I needn't....

Went out to the barn, rainn's swollen eye is MUCH better! 😀 Yea! 

Happy trails everyone! 🐴


----------



## AlexS

I ain't worried, my horse is for sure the MOST beautiful!  

Stanley, I won't mention your stalking problem, if you don't mention my almost 40 problem. Deal? 


Stan I used to teach at a therapeutic riding school. A ramp is essential, and even with that, it's hard to get a larger rider on a horse, my back used to give out on me all the time, even using the approved way to get them on and off.


----------



## PalominoBuck

I apologize if I am being worried about nothing, but am I interfering on here? No one seems to respond to anything I say. It's ok if you guys are kind of private, I was just wondering. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Ahh Alex your horse IS beautiful but... well mine is... ya know the most beautiful horse in the world to me.
We had a great ride tonight and had one of the girls take some picts.


----------



## AlexS

Now that's a darned good looking horse. I am super partial to Pally's as the best horse I ever owned was one. She had similar facial markings too. 
You might be in the running. 

Here's Penny.
Sorry the photos are washed out, they are 20 years old.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Hunter65 said:


> Ahh Alex your horse IS beautiful but... well mine is... ya know the most beautiful horse in the world to me.
> We had a great ride tonight and had one of the girls take some picts.
> View attachment 167537
> 
> 
> View attachment 167553
> 
> 
> View attachment 167561


You horse a beauty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Alex, Penny is a beauty. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Penny is beautiful too, but then I like the pallys too


----------



## AlexS

Thanks. Penny was something else. I will probably spend my life trying to find another her. 

I should probably just be grateful I had her, but that's a step I am not at yet. I'd give my right arm to have another her. We knew every thought each of us had. She was amazing on the ground, but under saddle she was the hottest horse I have ridden. She would rear waiting for the bell to ring so we could start jumping - but somehow it was all ok, because I knew she would, I knew she just wanted to go. Many people told my parents that they would not let their kid ride her, but I am a better rider because of her now. She wanted to go, but was collected in the first round - somehow the damned horse knew it was the jump off and then to go hell for leather. 

Silly things, but she was one heck of a horse. She lived her last days with someone who adored her. He was a family friend, and he had 15 acres, but fenced off his front yard, as Penny liked to stick her nose through the kitchen window. 

I miss that horse like she was my first born child.


----------



## With Grace

PalominoBuck said:


> I apologize if I am being worried about nothing, but am I interfering on here? No one seems to respond to anything I say. It's ok if you guys are kind of private, I was just wondering. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interfering??? No way! Just keep speaking up...you know when we get older we tend to respond in our heads, but then it never gets from the brain to the keyboard. At least, that's how things go for me 

Keep posting!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter - the pony is looking fabulous!

Alex - you do have a beautiful horse...but mine is sexier


----------



## PalominoBuck

With Grace said:


> Interfering??? No way! Just keep speaking up...you know when we get older we tend to respond in our heads, but then it never gets from the brain to the keyboard. At least, that's how things go for me
> 
> Keep posting!


Thank you With Grace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

PalominoBuck said:


> I apologize if I am being worried about nothing, but am I interfering on here? No one seems to respond to anything I say. It's ok if you guys are kind of private, I was just wondering. _Posted via Mobile Device_



No. It's more a case of too many posts to catch up on everything. Join in and just keep going. 

I tend to be snotty and say controversial things like I have the best looking horse, so I get responded to. Not my fault they need to argue their point. :lol: Best wishes to them. :lol:

I rename you PB, as it's easier, welcome aboard! 

Sorry if I didn't respond to your previous posts, I didn't bother catching up and just came in and bragged about my horse. There was just too much to read. 

Heads up - watch out for Stan, he's shifty. 




With Grace said:


> Alex - you do have a beautiful horse...but mine is sexier


Pfft, bring it!!!


----------



## PalominoBuck

Thank you Alex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

I have to give my vote for Jet as the most handsome horse. Sorry fellow gelding owners.:lol:


----------



## PalominoBuck

The lady at the ranch that I board Jet at, pointed out that Jets star looks like a tornado. It does, I was trying to figure out what shape it was, but couldn't put my finger on it. When she said that, I was said ah ha, that's it! Exactly.


----------



## AlexS

PalominoBuck said:


> Thank you Alex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You are welcome, And Jet is a good looking boy for sure, shame he's not good looking enough because my guy gets the most beautiful award. I offered the contest, so it seems right, that I am the judge, no one else will win. Shame! :lol:


----------



## AlexS

PalominoBuck said:


> The lady at the ranch that I board Jet at, pointed out that Jets star looks like a tornado. It does, I was trying to figure out what shape it was, but couldn't put my finger on it. When she said that, I was said ah ha, that's it! Exactly.



It does look like a tornado, it starts with an S and builds up.


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> You are welcome, And Jet is a good looking boy for sure, shame he's not good looking enough because my guy gets the most beautiful award. I offered the contest, so it seems right, that I am the judge, no one else will win. Shame! :lol:


It is your contest, it is only fair that you get to be the judge. 😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> It does look like a tornado, it starts with an S and builds up.


I thought it is pretty cool. 😘
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I ain't worried, my horse is for sure the MOST beautiful!
> 
> Stanley, I won't mention your stalking problem, if you don't mention my almost 40 problem. Deal?
> 
> 
> Stan I used to teach at a therapeutic riding school. A ramp is essential, and even with that, it's hard to get a larger rider on a horse, my back used to give out on me all the time, even using the approved way to get them on and off.


Deal

Roslyns charge has Prader Willi syndrome which effects the brain and the bones so getting him on a horse is not only difficult but also some danger to the guy should he fall. She has managed to get him to ride for a few minutes but hanging on is a problem. I was thinking taking my Tucker endurance saddle for them to try as it has a high pomel which can be used as a handle.

I took Bugs out in the new trailer just to get him used to it. He settled quickly and when unloading I thought I'd let him out via the front side exit. He just wandered out as calm as could be, one would think it was old hat to him and not a first.

































Photo of the saddle it was a golden colour until I used leather oil on the insides to soften and quiten it The color darkened most annoued. And of course the exit Bugs used with the best horse contest entry I have two more to publish. One of Bugs and one of Savannah but Ill keep you guessing.


----------



## Ruth

I am well over 40 and I own the most precious mini horse, Dasiy. We go for daily walks in the woods near my home. She follows me in her pasture and just wants to be with me. She just turned 15 and I just turned 60. In Sidney, Maine
I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## Stan

Well my entry for the best horse Savannah I would have that horse back in a flash 

PB the best gelding and of course Bugs :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Ruth said:


> I am well over 40 and I own the most precious mini horse, Dasiy. We go for daily walks in the woods near my home. She follows me in her pasture and just wants to be with me. She just turned 15 and I just turned 60. In Sidney, Maine
> I'll try to post a photo.


 
Hi Ruth, welcome.

Im Stan. Live in New Zealand. At the very beginning of this thread I was refered to as the token male. Not sure what they ment by that. Could be something to do with my age.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

PB,
As stated earlier, there are a lot of posts to read and I find myself not responding each and every one of them every time. I don't think any of us expect to get a response out of every post we make. It may seem like it is being ignored, but more likely just not having a proper response to what may have seemed like a statement rather than a conversation. I hope you stick around as I am new to this group also. 

Ruth,
I add to the welcome wagon and hope to see many more posts in here from you and the mini. I am a toddler to the 40s and going through my terrible twos, lol.

AlexS,
We are all Gods in our own minds and so fitting that our horses are the same......there. lol

I am not going to waste my time entering my fellow in the contest as it would resemble the book best seller list not including the Bible. 
I will, however, enter my Sugar as the most inquisitive equine as she will investigate anything new and bring so many smiles to my face I think it will crack one day.

I hauled a roll of hay in on a utility into the pasture and as soon as the roll came off Sugar began investigating the trailer. I heard a stomping sound and figured she was kicking it to see if it was alive. I turned around and she decided it was her new transportation. DW got a pic as I was trying to convince her to turn around and get off.


















If the first time wasn't enough, I catch her going up again and had to stop her in the second pic. Guess she liked being taller than the others for a change...


----------



## Hunter65

Hahaha Roaddy you definitely win that prize!


----------



## Celeste

I am pretty slow to respond to anybody. I do read the posts. Hello PalominoBuck! Don't worry. I'm sure that you and me are some of the cool kids.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I am pretty slow to respond to anybody. I do read the posts. Hello PalominoBuck! Don't worry. I'm sure that you and me are some of the cool kids.


Yea, it's not like you can all be hawt like m.......hahahhahahahahha I couldn't even say that with a straight face....lol


----------



## corgi

Best looking horse??? I win...hands down. :rofl:


----------



## Hunter65

I Give you win


----------



## AlexS

Contest is over, Corgi gets it. Snotty nose, smushed face and all. LOL

Stan I am drooling over your trailer/float. 

Welcome Ruth. 

Great photo Roadyy


----------



## montcowboy

just catching up on everyones post.welcome to the new ones. and was enjoying the pictures when i saw stans trailer. im not sure any of my horses would climb into anything that fancy. next year they may have too. thinking about getting one of those trailers with the camper in front. so when i come off the trail all beat up and sore.cant walk. i can just take a hot shower and lay down..lol. finally have sunshine here. and warming up slowly. yay. heading out now to work some younguns should be fun. ride safe everyone


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks AlexS. She is the most curious of creatures. Like a puppy having to play with everything to see what makes it tick. I truly get the feeling she will be an amazing trail horse as I have yet to find anything that will spook her. 

I don't know if I told this story yet or not, but it turns out she loves turtles. As seen in some of my photos my pond runs right by the pasture. Apparently one of the snapping turtles, about 10" across the shell, was making his way to/from our pond via the pasture. She saw it and decided to check it out. I saw her nudging something out there and wasn't sure what it was so I went to see to make sure it wasn't a snake. After seeing the turtle I stayed back to watch what she would do. She would gently nudge it with a hoof and then smell it again until it tuck it's head in.

After a few minutes the other horses started coming over to check it out and this is where she shows her feelings for turtles. She refused to let any of them get anywhere near the turtle as in biting, kicking and swinging her head at them to keep them away. Once the turtle finally got to the fence and out of her/their reach the other horses walked away. She stood there at the fence watching it go in the pond and looked all over trying to see it. Took all of a half hour before she left that fence waiting on it to come back. Every so often I'll see her standing at the fence looking over in the pond as if shes hoping it will come back out to play with her.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi PB. I check in here for the great stories of horses & their owners. I live pretty isolated now & get most of my human contact online. Most of the folks out here like their privacy & many are not friendly unless they make the first move. I just got a new job-fnished my intial training & will do my night shift alone Sunday morning. Then the next two weeks will be an afternoon shift-I think that will be much better. And only 6 hour shifts-which will be easier on me, as that's what I have done previoiusly.


----------



## With Grace

Roadyy said:


> Thanks AlexS. She is the most curious of creatures. Like a puppy having to play with everything to see what makes it tick. I truly get the feeling she will be an amazing trail horse as I have yet to find anything that will spook her.
> 
> I don't know if I told this story yet or not, but it turns out she loves turtles. As seen in some of my photos my pond runs right by the pasture. Apparently one of the snapping turtles, about 10" across the shell, was making his way to/from our pond via the pasture. She saw it and decided to check it out. I saw her nudging something out there and wasn't sure what it was so I went to see to make sure it wasn't a snake. After seeing the turtle I stayed back to watch what she would do. She would gently nudge it with a hoof and then smell it again until it tuck it's head in.
> 
> After a few minutes the other horses started coming over to check it out and this is where she shows her feelings for turtles. She refused to let any of them get anywhere near the turtle as in biting, kicking and swinging her head at them to keep them away. Once the turtle finally got to the fence and out of her/their reach the other horses walked away. She stood there at the fence watching it go in the pond and looked all over trying to see it. Took all of a half hour before she left that fence waiting on it to come back. Every so often I'll see her standing at the fence looking over in the pond as if shes hoping it will come back out to play with her.


Thats adorable! Wish you had a video, would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## Country Woman

Ruth said:


> I am well over 40 and I own the most precious mini horse, Dasiy. We go for daily walks in the woods near my home. She follows me in her pasture and just wants to be with me. She just turned 15 and I just turned 60. In Sidney, Maine
> I'll try to post a photo.


Welcome Ruth nice to meet you
would love to see some pictures of Daisy


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone so nice to be here again 

lovely pictures of your horses


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Best looking horse??? I win...hands down. :rofl:


 
No argument from me, I withdraw, even my pretty face can not compete with that one.:lol: 

Love it.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Cacowgirl said:


> Hi PB. I check in here for the great stories of horses & their owners. I live pretty isolated now & get most of my human contact online. Most of the folks out here like their privacy & many are not friendly unless they make the first move. I just got a new job-fnished my intial training & will do my night shift alone Sunday morning. Then the next two weeks will be an afternoon shift-I think that will be much better. And only 6 hour shifts-which will be easier on me, as that's what I have done previoiusly.


Thank you CACOWGIRL. I hope you like your new job and hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Thank you Roadyy and Celeste. Thank you everyone, you have made me feel very welcome.
You all seem like a good bunch of people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just caught up....yikes, you,don't get on for one night and the reading list is LONG!! 😳😄

All the 'beautiful' talk got me thinking....if you had to "define" you horse(s)in one or two words...what would it be? Anyone in?

I'll start with my Skye...she is definitely a PRIMA DONA. She hates the cold, the mud, wind, snow, rain......yet she tortures herself and stands right under the gutter....ugh! Not real smart! She would much rather spend her days indoors and be pampered. She loves to be brushed. She'll stand there forever with her eyes closed as you brush away.

Now, Rainn, I would call her a CHOW HOUND! She LOVES to eat!!!!😍😍😍😍 she digs through her hay for the best pieces, tosses it in the air, and buries her head in it. When she comes up for breath....her whole head is covered in hay springs.😂😛😳. Too funny!

Ok your turn....define your horses!


----------



## Ladytrails

My Dallas (7 year old AQHA gelding, home raised) is a GOOBER...by that I mean he is silly and funny yet smart and curious. Not afraid of anything, wants to be in my pocket. Kind of like Hunter on his good days, LOL. His other pet name is BOO BOO.. Just ask Roadyy, he'll know what I mean. Dallas has had the most injuries, I think, of any of mine because he just seems to get into messes, like Dennis the Menace. But, I love him and he is gonna be a super grandkid horse someday. 

My Windy, 15 year old TWH mare, is a SOLID ROCK. She's built like a tank with solid bone, is a gaiting phenom when she gets going, and is super dependable and takes good care of me. She will try to do anything I ask her. I have put her in clinics thinking I was teaching her something; I've realized in the wisdom of my advanced years just recently that I was the one who needed to learn. It's made me a better horsewoman which has made her an even better partner for what we do.


----------



## PalominoBuck

I am in Ladytrails. My Appendix QH Gelding Jet is, in three words, loving fast, and my pardner. 😍😜🐴.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

My Kestrel, 14 yr old Morgan mare, my total SWEETHEART on most days, but when she's mareish, she's stubborn and bossy and strong. I love every minute I spend with her, she really has become my dream horse.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just caught up....yikes, you,don't get on for one night and the reading list is LONG!! 😳😄
> 
> All the 'beautiful' talk got me thinking....if you had to "define" you horse(s)in one or two words...what would it be? Anyone in?
> 
> Ok your turn....define your horses!


I'll play.

Himmy, the sport pony is Cheeky Alice. She is forever curious and always into things. She reminds me of one of the little rascals.
Koolio, well he is Koolio Julio. He's a cool guy and a real ladies man. He would have a comb in his back pocket if he could.
Sally, my daughters mare is the Mother Hen Worrywart always watching out for any sign of trouble or threat, real or imagined.
Sam, my old man reminds me of Uncle Buck. He's a big lovable oaf with a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## Country Woman

hi every one nice to see you again


----------



## PalominoBuck

Hi Country Woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hi PB
How are you 
nice to see you again


----------



## Stan

I can not describe Stella on two words, one will do TART.

she does not want me but if Bugs shows any interest she will push in chase him away then turn her back on me the tart.


----------



## Roadyy

PalominoBuck said:


> Thank you Roadyy and Celeste. Thank you everyone, you have made me feel very welcome.
> *You all seem like a good bunch of people*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Beware the kindness...


A politician passes away and ascends to the pearly gates. There he meets St.Peter who explains to him that at this point he will have the option of spending his eternal after life in heaven or in hell. I will give you a guided tour of heaven and then bring you back here where Lucifer will then take you on a tour of hell.

They begin walking around all of the golden laid streets and see all of these people walking around in white gowns in a most nonchalant manner. There was no feeling coming from them at all so he asks Peter what was the deal. Peter explained that once in heaven there are no more tears, or pain, or suffering and people are just happy to be. 

Finally the tour led back to the gate where Lucifer was waiting impatiently reaching out to grab the politician and head down. He tells him he wants to hurry up and get away from all these dead heads and back to where the fun is. as they get to the gates of hell the politician can hear music and laughter. AS soon as they get through the gates he can see a huge party going on with dancing and all kinds of partying. Everyone is all happy to greet and welcome him with all kinds of attention.

At this point they head back to St.Peter so that he can make his choice. St. Peter asks the politician where he wants to spend eternity. The politician looks and him and explains he can't believe he is going to say this, but heaven was so boring with what seemed like nothing to do and hell was so exciting and filled with all kinds of activities so I have to chose hell. Peter says ok the choice is made and can not be reversed.


As Lucifer and the politician is heading back down the politician has a great big smile on his face thinking of an eternity of parties that are about to be had. Then they get to the gates and there are no more parties or people laughing as now they are all screaming in pain and suffering. He looks to Lucifer and asks what is going on? Where are all the parties that were going on the last time we were here?

Lucifer looks him straight in the eye and says " We were campaigning"


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, lets see if I can figure out this description game for the horses.


Jems, Reba........She has the beautiful red hair and has the spunk to back it up with a presence that is undeniable.

Little Man, politician.......would love all over you while stealing the candy from your baby

Boo Boo, all ready has the perfect name to describe him.


Trusty, Stagecoach......strong, steady and able to carry his passenger to their destination with confidence.


Sugar, Toddler........ In to everything and have that gentle, innocent look on her where all you want to do is smile and laugh as she does it. If any of you have ever watched "Bill Cosby Himself" comedy then she would be the kid who gets caught with a cookie and when asked what shes doing she would say shes bringing you a cookie. When you say you didn't want a cookie she says "Well can I have it?" lol


----------



## PalominoBuck

I'm good Country Woman. It's nice too see you back. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Well how to narrow it down to two words.
Depending on the day (or hour) I would have to say "smart cookie"
or "little devil"


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just caught up....yikes, you,don't get on for one night and the reading list is LONG!! 😳😄
> 
> All the 'beautiful' talk got me thinking....if you had to "define" you horse(s)in one or two words...what would it be? Anyone in?
> 
> I'll start with my Skye...she is definitely a PRIMA DONA. She hates the cold, the mud, wind, snow, rain......yet she tortures herself and stands right under the gutter....ugh! Not real smart! She would much rather spend her days indoors and be pampered. She loves to be brushed. She'll stand there forever with her eyes closed as you brush away.
> 
> Now, Rainn, I would call her a CHOW HOUND! She LOVES to eat!!!!😍😍😍😍 she digs through her hay for the best pieces, tosses it in the air, and buries her head in it. When she comes up for breath....her whole head is covered in hay springs.😂😛😳. Too funny!
> 
> 
> Ok your turn....define your horses!


Hunter does that with his hay too but his favorite is making Hay soup. He will drag his hay to where ever his water is and make his hay soup. At least I know he is getting lots of water :grin:


----------



## Sereno

61 here. Am I too old and crabby to join in at times?

Two words to describe Sereno?

Challenging buddy.

(had to run back to check that I used two b's instead of p's.)


----------



## corgi

I am glad everyone is able to appreciate "true beauty" when you see it in a horse. LOL

Welcome to PB and Sereno! You will find this thread to be the most entertaining, helpful, compassionate, and welcoming thread on the forum.

Now, for two words that describe my girl. Most of the time I am asking her why she has to be such a witch. (Only I use a different word). She is mean to every other horse and pins her ears at every little thing and person, except me. I believe most of her attitude comes from the fact that she was a polo pony for her whole life and was passed from person to person and farm to farm. I truly believe I am the first person she has let her guard down with. She has never kicked, bitten, bicked or reared but you can tell she WANTS to at times but is too well trained to ever actually do it. She is wonderful for the farrier and vet but I know she is cursing them out inside her mind.So, I am really having trouble coming up with two words.

I will go with RESERVED and HEADSTRONG.

Hubby's horse is easier. Scuffy can be summed up in two words: SENSITIVE and GOOFY!


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> 61 here. Am I too old and crabby to join in at times?
> 
> Two words to describe Sereno?
> 
> Challenging buddy.
> 
> (had to run back to check that I used two b's instead of p's.)


Too old at 61, hell I was only just getting going at that age. Now I spend a considerable amount of time slowing down so the youngsters can catch up.

And I'll take this oppertunity to ask. Why is it I'm the only one who has described there horse for what she really is. A Tart. I could say she has a mystery about her. Her long flowing main which has a golden colour in contrast to the rest of her, the forlock covers her eyes in a manner when she looks through it with ears forward it melts ones resolve. Her tail almost touches the ground. She can be left for months and when taken out for a ride settles within minutes, and on ocasion comes when she is called. When out riding she will respond to some voice commands. She is herd bound and will boss other horses if she can get away with it. Then when it is all done she will turn her back to me. And my resolve returns. Now you know why I am having so much trouble selling her, the Tart. No offense intended to those who like me think a lot of their horses. 

Sereno you have just been hijacked.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> And I'll take this oppertunity to ask. Why is it I'm the only one who has described there horse for what she really is. A Tart.
> Sereno you have just been hijacked.:lol:





Roadyy said:


> Little Man, * politician*.......would love all over you while stealing the candy from your baby
> 
> Sugar, *Toddler*........ In to everything and have that gentle, innocent look on her where all you want to do is smile and laugh as she does it. If any of you have ever watched "Bill Cosby Himself" comedy then she would be the kid who gets caught with a cookie and when asked what shes doing she would say shes bringing you a cookie. When you say you didn't want a cookie she says "Well can I have it?" lol



I did , I did do that...lol


I know you have politicians and toddlers over there in kiwiland...haha


----------



## Hunter65

I think "Little devil" is very fitting for Hunter. Or I could call him "The Plotter" as we all figure he sits in his stall at night plotting evil revenge

See his horns?


----------



## Sereno

*Kiwi?*

Hey Stan!

Kiwi?? I once had a leg of lamb from New Zealand that a guy from your way prepped and roasted for us. His nick-name was … Kiwi. Never had lamb that good since. In fact, we had dinner last night with another well traveled couple and got to talking about food. That leg of lamb was mentioned. LOL.

My talk to my buddy about someday flying to New Zealand and riding around what looks like a very interesting Country on many levels.

My buddy is a little large so the airlines want to charge A LOT more and we can not find his birth certificate for a Passport.

Dang you Sereno! You ARE a Challenging buddy!

Perhaps it's time for me to take a long walk in my back yard. Sereno HATES the ocean.


----------



## Angelina1

WOW!! Just found this thread and thought great, people my age (I am 45) and then saw that the thread consisted of 817 pages oh! my goodness what a lot of reading to do. So I thought I would start at the end and get involved with 2 words that describe my horse.

My horse would definitely be described as LOYAL and SENSITIVE...


----------



## With Grace

Angelina1 said:


> WOW!! Just found this thread and thought great, people my age (I am 45) and then saw that the thread consisted of 817 pages oh! my goodness what a lot of reading to do. So I thought I would start at the end and get involved with 2 words that describe my horse.
> 
> My horse would definitely be described as LOYAL and SENSITIVE...



Welcome Angelina! No worries, you can catch up later :wink:

What type of horse and riding do you do?


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Had two lessons this week, went well except that Kes is in heat and was stubborn. We've got our Training Level Tests 1 and 2 down, and am feeling pretty good about them. Got to memorize test 3 tonight, as we have a lesson again tomorrow. Can't believe we leave for the show in 11 days! Have my show bridles all cleaned and ready to move bits over to them, need to clean my saddles and boots soon too. Brought my dressage show coat and my hunt coats in for tailoring today...am finally almost ready! 

Also got confirmation from the hubs and trainer that we are going to Regionals in June!! Can hardly contain my excitement!


----------



## PalominoBuck

Angelina1 said:


> WOW!! Just found this thread and thought great, people my age (I am 45) and then saw that the thread consisted of 817 pages oh! my goodness what a lot of reading to do. So I thought I would start at the end and get involved with 2 words that describe my horse.
> 
> My horse would definitely be described as LOYAL and SENSITIVE...


Howdy Angelina1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angelina1

Hi With Grace,

My boy is a little (14.1hh) Standardbred gelding and we have been partners since 2007. We love trail riding with family and friends and also do Agility which both of us are enjoying.

Good luck!! for your show in 11 days


----------



## PalominoBuck

Sereno said:


> Hey Stan!
> 
> Kiwi?? I once had a leg of lamb from New Zealand that a guy from your way prepped and roasted for us. His nick-name was … Kiwi. Never had lamb that good since. In fact, we had dinner last night with another well traveled couple and got to talking about food. That leg of lamb was mentioned. LOL.
> 
> My talk to my buddy about someday flying to New Zealand and riding around what looks like a very interesting Country on many levels.
> 
> My buddy is a little large so the airlines want to charge A LOT more and we can not find his birth certificate for a Passport.
> 
> Dang you Sereno! You ARE a Challenging buddy!
> 
> Perhaps it's time for me to take a long walk in my back yard. Sereno HATES the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 169289


Serino is that your back yard? It is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angelina1

G'Day PalominoBuck - nice to meet you all..


----------



## PalominoBuck

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Had two lessons this week, went well except that Kes is in heat and was stubborn. We've got our Training Level Tests 1 and 2 down, and am feeling pretty good about them. Got to memorize test 3 tonight, as we have a lesson again tomorrow. Can't believe we leave for the show in 11 days! Have my show bridles all cleaned and ready to move bits over to them, need to clean my saddles and boots soon too. Brought my dressage show coat and my hunt coats in for tailoring today...am finally almost ready!
> 
> Also got confirmation from the hubs and trainer that we are going to Regionals in June!! Can hardly contain my excitement!


Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

PalominoBuck said:


> Good luck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks PB!


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> Hey Stan!
> 
> Kiwi?? I once had a leg of lamb from New Zealand that a guy from your way prepped and roasted for us. His nick-name was … Kiwi. Never had lamb that good since. In fact, we had dinner last night with another well traveled couple and got to talking about food. That leg of lamb was mentioned. LOL.
> 
> My talk to my buddy about someday flying to New Zealand and riding around what looks like a very interesting Country on many levels.
> 
> My buddy is a little large so the airlines want to charge A LOT more and we can not find his birth certificate for a Passport.
> 
> Dang you Sereno! You ARE a Challenging buddy!
> 
> Perhaps it's time for me to take a long walk in my back yard. Sereno HATES the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 169289


Love the back yard and of course I'll take the chance to show mine
































Brief rundown My back yard and the beach we often ride. 60 miles of sand its a west coast beach on the Tasman sea, thats the ditch between NZ and Australia. And talking about leg roast. Sorry to those that like little critters but with mint sauce.


----------



## Stan

O/K we have had the best horse in the world and I lost. I have competed against the cutest face and was beaten by a horse. Well lets see the best Butt if you dare.


----------



## Country Woman

Sereno said:


> 61 here. Am I too old and crabby to join in at times?
> 
> Two words to describe Sereno?
> 
> Challenging buddy.
> 
> (had to run back to check that I used two b's instead of p's.)


Welcome to the forum nice to meet you


----------



## AlexS

I have a TB, he has no butt, I can't win this contest. 

I personally love lamb, there's nothing better, but it's about $35 here for a joint that was enough to feed 6. Crazy prices, and if I had land, I'd be raising lamb. 

Stan if your wife ever hoofs you out, let me know. I could live there quite happily. Not sure how well I would cope with you, but duct tape is a wonderful thing. 

Hi to all the newbs.


----------



## Country Woman

Angelina1 said:


> WOW!! Just found this thread and thought great, people my age (I am 45) and then saw that the thread consisted of 817 pages oh! my goodness what a lot of reading to do. So I thought I would start at the end and get involved with 2 words that describe my horse.
> 
> My horse would definitely be described as LOYAL and SENSITIVE...


Hi Angelina 
welcome nice to meet you 

you are most welcome here


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> I have a TB, he has no butt, I can't win this contest.
> 
> I personally love lamb, there's nothing better, but it's about $35 here for a joint that was enough to feed 6. Crazy prices, and if I had land, I'd be raising lamb.
> 
> Stan if your wife ever hoofs you out, let me know. I could live there quite happily. Not sure how well I would cope with you, but duct tape is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Hi to all the newbs.


😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Stan said:


> Love the back yard and of course I'll take the chance to show mine
> View attachment 170153
> 
> 
> View attachment 170161
> 
> 
> View attachment 170169
> 
> 
> View attachment 170177
> 
> 
> Brief rundown My back yard and the beach we often ride. 60 miles of sand its a west coast beach on the Tasman sea, thats the ditch between NZ and Australia. And talking about leg roast. Sorry to those that like little critters but with mint sauce.


That is a beautiful back yard Stan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno

*Get that leg of lamb ready!*



Stan said:


> Love the back yard and of course I'll take the chance to show mine
> View attachment 170153
> 
> 
> View attachment 170161
> 
> 
> View attachment 170169
> 
> 
> View attachment 170177
> 
> 
> Brief rundown My back yard and the beach we often ride. 60 miles of sand its a west coast beach on the Tasman sea, thats the ditch between NZ and Australia. And talking about leg roast. Sorry to those that like little critters but with mint sauce.


Ya PBuck.. that's our back yard and thanks. But really.....

... WOW! Thanks for the great photos Stan. Lot's of open places to ride.... and a beach too. We booking our flight.

From CNN online:

Air travel: From cattle-class to horse-class - CNN.com

Each air stable can hold three horses. So if you were traveling from Australia to England, three to a stall is the equivalent of economy ($17,500), two to a stall is business class ($30,000), and one horse on its own is first class ($50,000).

But then again... maybe not?


----------



## Roadyy

Hello and Welcome to Sereno and Angelina. Jump right in the saddle fits fine.


WithGrace,

Good luck and most of all HAVE FUN!... Please have someone take pics for us to see. We are taking Amber(my 12 year old daughter) to the Gulf Coast Horse Show tonight so she can see some of the events that people enjoy besides just trail riding. I'm hoping she doesn't get interested so I don't have to become a bank robber to support it. lol

Here is my best bumm entry I could find.










So many great back yards out there to be enjoyed. I'm jealous. Here are a few of the front yard as we were coming back from our neighborhood walk the other night.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick check in here to say HI to everyone, and to welcome all the newbies....now I'm not the newest girl on the block anymore!!! &#55357;&#56835;

Grace, GOOD LUCK and have fun!!!!

Went the big tack store AGAIN yesterday after work....they were having a big sale, and a friend wanted to go....I couldn't say no even tho I had just went last weekend.....&#55357;&#56841; And of course I bought the zebra striped print saddle pad I had my eye on last time, as well a pair of clippers, and a tote to haul all my clothes back and forth to work...(.I change there and go straight to the barn most nights.) I just HAD to have the proper tote, ya know??? 

Stan, your backyard is gorgeous!!!! I have a few friends who live in NZ and Australia. I hope to make the long trek over/down there some day! On my bucket list!!! Never had leg of lamb, but my mom has started raising boer goats. Apparently they are becoming very popular to eat! Hmmmm, they are awfully cute though....

Serena beautiful neck of the woods there in the Dominican too! Wow!!!!&#55357;&#56835;

The weather is to be beautiful here today! Can't wait to head on out and saddle up! &#55357;&#56832;

Just got word yesterday that the lady will be coming to,pick on Skye on Monday! I smiled and walked away....then I got a lump in my throat....I know this is best. She has sense begun to,ruin a portion of fence to get to greener grass ( she's a bit of an escape artist), and the other night when I went to put the water bucket in she spun around and put her butt right at me!!! Scared the heck out of me...I couldn't figure out what she was doing, all I could imagine was bending over and her giving my head a good wollup! It's better she goes! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56867;. 

Contacted and set up a use of a horse for the clinic next week. It's rainn's former owner. She wants to sell the horse I will ride. Pepper is still pretty green, so she's not really something I want to buy, but I thought would make a nice clinic horse to learn on...plus it would help them by getting her a bit more training and possible potential buyers seeing her! &#55357;&#56835;

Everyone have a great day!!

Happy trails! &#55357;&#56372;


----------



## Roadyy

I'm sorry you are having to give up a horse. I'm sure it will be the best for both of you if she is going somewhere they have the needed tools to train her to be safe. Hope you find a horse that suits your needs and makes your life happy around them again.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Sereno said:


> Ya PBuck.. that's our back yard and thanks. But really.....
> 
> ... WOW! Thanks for the great photos Stan. Lot's of open places to ride.... and a beach too. We booking our flight.
> 
> From CNN online:
> 
> Air travel: From cattle-class to horse-class - CNN.com
> 
> Each air stable can hold three horses. So if you were traveling from Australia to England, three to a stall is the equivalent of economy ($17,500), two to a stall is business class ($30,000), and one horse on its own is first class ($50,000).
> 
> But then again... maybe not?


If either of you get lonely, I would volunteer to let you pay for ticket for me and my horse. It's a lot of work on my part, but that's just the kind of nice guy I am. I would be willing to come to comfort either one one of you with my company. As they say, a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do. 
Hint, hint.
Haha😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno

PalominoBuck said:


> If either of you get lonely, I would volunteer to let you pay for ticket for me and my horse. It's a lot of work on my part, but that's just the kind of nice guy I am. I would be willing to come to comfort either one one of you with my company. As they say, a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.
> Hint, hint.
> Haha😜
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it strange that I don't think of going anywhere without my horse? It's sooo nice to ride with good company so I'll think of you PBuck.

BTW:
Auh ohhh. My lovely child bride gently reminded me this morning it's our wedding anniversary. Somewhere around 35 years?

Gotta think FAST!

1. Happy anniversary dear! I got all the saddles and tack out for you to clean.
2. Happy anniversary dear! I'm planning a riding trip with our new friend Stan. Can I have $100K to firm it up? It includes a lamb dinner too. OH... did YOU want to go too?
3. Happy anniversary dear. I've made reservations at the Taco place for tonight.
4. ???? I'm in deep … ya know.

OK... someone put the Homer Simpson head slap in for me.


----------



## Ladytrails

Just checking in this morning. Love the beautiful pictures. Stan, if the US government continues to send us down the tubes here, DH and I have discussed moving to NZ or Australia. Hate to give up the farm that he built for me, but I miss being in a country with a work ethic and common sense. At least in Australia and NZ you guys seem to have no qualms about telling it like it is. Here, we're afraid we might offend someone and then, of course, they turn around and bomb us and laugh at us. Anyway, I got off topic. Love the pictures, what a beautiful place to live and ride. The butt picture is good, too - but my QH butts are better. Oh, you meant yours? Forgot to look sorry. 

AlexS, you are a joy. I so enjoy your few words packed with wit. I think our Stan has met his match. I can just picture him trussed up in duct tape before he realized what was happening; I think his Ros kind of sneaks up on him, figuratively speaking, once in a while so we know he has his blind spots. Keep it comin', girl!  

Nicker, I think you ar now officially horse-shopping crazy lady, just kidding! Remind us, when is theclinic? I'm hoping you have a wonderful time and you'll meet other people there who might have - or know of - just the horse for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning alll, and welcome to the newbies!

It's finally spring here! The snow is almost gone and the mosquitoes are coming back with a vengeance. We are expecting a couple nights of frost next week, that will hopefully kill off a good many of the little biters. I love where I live.

Good news is we have broken ground on the new barn. The fence is gone, the site is level, materials arrive Monday, and the work crew is scheduled to start Wednesday. By next weekend our new building should be standing, and then the fun of finishing the inside begins. Bad news is that it is motorcycle season, so I am going to have to be extra nice to hubby to help me get it done.

The horses are also glad it is spring. I was starting to worry over them for a bit as they seemed so lethargic hunkering down through our late spring snowstorms. The pasture ground is still a bit damp in places but not too bad for riding. Next week, I start haul in lessons with my daughters riding coach. I am looking forward to this very much as I know I have many bad habits to correct.

We have a lovely provincial park nearby with over 130 km of riding trails. It will still be a few weeks before the dry up enough to ride out there, but it is coming soon. In the meantime, we will have to be satisfied with some regular hacks around the field and down the road. The sun is up much later now, so we can ride late into the evening. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, Please tell me that's not your butt.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roadyy, Please tell me that's not your butt.


How long did you look at it before deciding to ask if it were mine??? hahaha


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> How long did you look at it before deciding to ask if it were mine??? hahaha


Not long. Don't worry.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, that is great news. I'm excited to see the new barn and hope you post pics of the process. Don't forget to post some of the scenery on the trails up there. 

I was hoping to get some riding time in tomorrow after church, but I have a meeting with one of the other board members I've been teamed up with. We started Sunday evening service again after trying the small groups at individual homes for the last couple of years. 

I have the young man from church come out on Monday and Fridays to spend time around horses and barn work so I probably won't get to ride until Tuesday if weather and life permits.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Not long. Don't worry.


lol

It's kinda draining on the eyes, isn't it? 

Nope not my bumm. I hate seeing the kids run around here doing that on purpose and keep my belt one rung too tight just to keep me from doing it on accident.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> lol
> 
> It's kinda draining on the eyes, isn't it?
> 
> Nope not my bumm. I hate seeing the kids run around here doing that on purpose and keep my belt one rung too tight just to keep me from doing it on accident.


Well that makes me feel better. You need to be careful about frightening the 40+ crowd. You could cause a heart attack. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

@ Roadyy....... This pic cracked me up! Before we had our trailer I used to tease my husband that all the utility trailers I saw were horse trailers, they could just stand and ride, lol.











@ everyone else.................. I wanna join too!!! But wait............ it says mature...........


----------



## Roadyy

If the tailgate had been down on the truck I swear she would have tried to get up in there. She keeps kneeing the side of the bed trying to get her head further over in there to check all of the contents out....lol


----------



## PalominoBuck

Sereno, I thought that if Stan is buying, we could meet there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno

*What are some of your favorite lines?*



PalominoBuck said:


> Sereno, I thought that if Stan is buying, we could meet there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So WE back on for this STAN? Da plane, da plane. Send da plane Stan.

Wouldn't that be a ride!

.................
What are some of your favorite lines?

"Toes up… toes up!" "My toes ARE up." "Then put yor heals down." "Oh."
Sure you can ride with me. Now shudup.
Ya ride any closer to my horse ya gonna be warren his shoe for a long time.
Ya go any slower on that mare and I'll be riding 2 horses.
Q: "Do you see the World differently while riding a horse?" A: "If I didn't, I shouldn't be on one."
You're gonna do what to his what with THAT?
No I'm NOT getting off my horse (Paso Fino) to help up crawl up the side of your tall TB.
I KNOW that you are a good rider! I've seen you and all the "circle club" riders going around that coral for years.
Thanks for telling me about that branch…. (after you let it go.)
Oh ya… that will work. I'll stand over THERE so I can watch and learn.
Nice rig you got there. (hooked up to a class II hitch on your fancy 4 cly BMW.)
His rearing at ya is just his way of sayin "HI, so happy to see you!".
He'll stop…….. (right after he runs over you.)

Share your favorite line please.


----------



## Celeste

nvr2many said:


> @ everyone else.................. I wanna join too!!! But wait............ it says mature...........


The word "mature" is just put on there to trick the youngsters.


----------



## Ladytrails

nvr2many, it says mature but we've moved past that and redefined it so that more of us are qualified... LOL


----------



## Celeste

Ladytrails said:


> nvr2many, it says mature but we've moved past that and redefined it so that more of us are qualified... LOL


Even Stan..................


----------



## nvr2many

Ladytrails said:


> nvr2many, it says mature but we've moved past that and redefined it so that more of us are qualified... LOL


Oh good!! WHEW! I thought I might not fit in, :lol:


----------



## Sereno

Sereno said:


> So WE back on for this STAN? Da plane, da plane. Send da plane Stan.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a ride!
> 
> .................
> What are some of your favorite lines?
> 
> "Toes up… toes up!" "My toes ARE up." "Then put yor heals down." "Oh."
> Sure you can ride with me. Now shudup.
> Ya ride any closer to my horse ya gonna be warren his shoe for a long time.
> Ya go any slower on that mare and I'll be riding 2 horses.
> Q: "Do you see the World differently while riding a horse?" A: "If I didn't, I shouldn't be on one."
> You're gonna do what to his what with THAT?
> No I'm NOT getting off my horse (Paso Fino) to help up crawl up the side of your tall TB.
> I KNOW that you are a good rider! I've seen you and all the "circle club" riders going around that coral for years.
> Thanks for telling me about that branch…. (after you let it go.)
> Oh ya… that will work. I'll stand over THERE so I can watch and learn.
> Nice rig you got there. (hooked up to a class II hitch on your fancy 4 cly BMW.)
> His rearing at ya is just his way of sayin "HI, so happy to see you!".
> He'll stop…….. (right after he runs over you.)
> 
> Share your favorite line please.





Ladytrails said:


> nvr2many, it says mature but we've moved past that and redefined it so that more of us are qualified... LOL


When you hit 60, ya can do what you want, say what you want and not have to give a dang about what others think. That's why I'm a crabby (substitute pp if you wish) old man.

I have not been able to ride, drive or do a lot of things for several months. Cataracts. Had my eyes done in Feb. Then came down with Dengue Fever a week after the operation. Got an inner ear infection that, while sitting up in bed I'd fall over. At one point felt sorta better and had to tend a horse and she decided to play tag with her hove and my shoulder.

I'm JUST starting to feel better, Dengue has no cure and takes 3 months or so to recover from. So I got a little.... NAY... WAY to much time on my hands.

So ENJOY me while you can cause..... I WILL be getting back into the saddle.

(cool, I just learned how to do multi quotes.)


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Sorry to hear you have been ill. Hoping you get back in the saddle soon!!


----------



## nvr2many

Had to share some horsey love............


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear about your illness that I have never heard of before. Hope the shoulder heals and the eyes work better. Try eating some of the carrots you get for the horses snack. lol 

I had thought about taking off at 12 today and get a quick ride in and relayed that to DW. She said she is feeling bad and if I took off then I could take her mom to work..I live 18 miles from my work and her mom's work is 3 miles from mine. 

Geesh. should I just stay at work?


----------



## Sereno

.................
What are some of your favorite lines?

"Toes up… toes up!" "My toes ARE up." "Then put yor heals down." "Oh."
Sure you can ride with me. Now shudup.
Ya ride any closer to my horse ya gonna be warren his shoe for a long time.
Ya go any slower on that mare and I'll be riding 2 horses.
Q: "Do you see the World differently while riding a horse?" A: "If I didn't, I shouldn't be on one."
You're gonna do what to his what with THAT?
No I'm NOT getting off my horse (Paso Fino) to help up crawl up the side of your tall TB.
I KNOW that you are a good rider! I've seen you and all the "circle club" riders going around that coral for years.
Thanks for telling me about that branch…. (after you let it go.)
Oh ya… that will work. I'll stand over THERE so I can watch and learn.
Nice rig you got there. (hooked up to a class II hitch on your fancy 4 cly BMW.)
His rearing at ya is just his way of sayin "HI, so happy to see you!".
He'll stop…….. (right after he runs over you.)

Share your favorite line please.[/QUOTE]

My wife's horse comes galloping into the stable coming to a sliding stop with the saddle turned to his underside; with some saddle parts missing.

"I TOLD her NOT to use that pad. At least we don't have to go looking for the horse." 

About 20 people raced out to look for my wife. She was fine. Saddle pad had NO grip and saddle did a slow slide and she bailed into the beach sand.


----------



## nvr2many

@ Roadyy ^^^ Oh that is a tough one, lol.

@ Sereno :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Guessing she was toed up?


----------



## Celeste

Sereno said:


> I have not been able to ride, drive or do a lot of things for several months. Cataracts. Had my eyes done in Feb. Then came down with Dengue Fever a week after the operation. Got an inner ear infection that, while sitting up in bed I'd fall over. At one point felt sorta better and had to tend a horse and she decided to play tag with her hove and my shoulder.


Dang. You have really had a hard time. I hope you get all better.


----------



## montcowboy

does any one know how much trouble i would be in if my wifes saddle went under her horse. no matter what the reason would be.. ?? hmmmm.safe to say it would be months before i would be able to set in a saddle with no pain. and two words for my horses is easy. hay burners!!!!! good thing every other year i actually make a little money off of them. at least thats the story and im sticking to it..lol. taking a colt into a wilderness we have close here. long ride up.short ride back. seems to be how it goes . so if you dont hear from me im lost in the rattlesnake wilderness. send out the search party. no wait just have a party.the heck with all that work of searching. ride safe everyone. you still getting any rain stan? my neighbors are hoping my grass skirt is retired forever.


----------



## nvr2many

montcowboy said:


> my neighbors are hoping my grass skirt is retired forever.


Not even going to ask, :shock:


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Dang. You have really had a hard time. I hope you get all better.


Hey.... thanks all. I've been lucky and seldom get more then a mild cold. So since I had to have the cataracts done and wait for my eyes to heal, might as well get everything else at the same time and get it over with.

Eyes are perfect, with new glasses. I didn't KNOW how white our two grays are! And how dirty. And now I don't have to get up close and bend over to figure out which one is male/female. Inner ear problem gone. Shoulder is fine and I've been kicked before and expect it again. The Dengue is about done messing with me and my balance and energy is coming back.

NOW.... let's get some good lines out you gals and guys. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> .................
> What are some of your favorite lines?
> 
> "Toes up… toes up!" "My toes ARE up." "Then put yor heals down." "Oh."
> Sure you can ride with me. Now shudup.
> Ya ride any closer to my horse ya gonna be warren his shoe for a long time.
> Ya go any slower on that mare and I'll be riding 2 horses.
> Q: "Do you see the World differently while riding a horse?" A: "If I didn't, I shouldn't be on one."
> You're gonna do what to his what with THAT?
> No I'm NOT getting off my horse (Paso Fino) to help up crawl up the side of your tall TB.
> I KNOW that you are a good rider! I've seen you and all the "circle club" riders going around that coral for years.
> Thanks for telling me about that branch…. (after you let it go.)
> Oh ya… that will work. I'll stand over THERE so I can watch and learn.
> Nice rig you got there. (hooked up to a class II hitch on your fancy 4 cly BMW.)
> His rearing at ya is just his way of sayin "HI, so happy to see you!".
> He'll stop…….. (right after he runs over you.)
> 
> Share your favorite line please.


My wife's horse comes galloping into the stable coming to a sliding stop with the saddle turned to his underside; with some saddle parts missing.

"I TOLD her NOT to use that pad. At least we don't have to go looking for the horse." 

About 20 people raced out to look for my wife. She was fine. Saddle pad had NO grip and saddle did a slow slide and she bailed into the beach sand.[/QUOTE]





Very brave of you, very very brave.

I don't have any favorite sayings. But one of the things when riding that really gets on my nerves from my riding associates (women) is are you alright Stan, and another couple of hundred yards passes and I get "are you alright Stan". This goes on all day. Just because I am generally tail end Charlie does not mean there is something wrong. I have on the odd ocasion responded. If I'm still siting in the saddle and not all bloated up and blue in color, all is well. For the life of me I can not understand why they have not tumbled onto my reasoning. 
If I'm tail end charlie I don't have to get off and on the horse to open and close the gates. 

I wont try and answer all of the posts, This session has gone forward at a rapid pace.

Like the tee shirt I have one that says 
I do all the things the voices in my wifes head tell me to do.
Butt photo, However the photo was of Stella not me that was the farrier. But congrats to the men who got into the sprit of it. Ladies disapointing.
Leg of lamb, more fat on it than goat, similar taste. I'm cooking pork roast for tonights dinner
Air travel 100.000k PB you will have to talk to Roslyn over that one. Good luck with that.
Any one heading this way, always welcome and we may be able to get a horse to ride. Can't gurantee its broke, but some one has to do it
:lol:


----------



## Stan

montcowboy said:


> does any one know how much trouble i would be in if my wifes saddle went under her horse. no matter what the reason would be.. ?? hmmmm.safe to say it would be months before i would be able to set in a saddle with no pain. and two words for my horses is easy. hay burners!!!!! good thing every other year i actually make a little money off of them. at least thats the story and im sticking to it..lol. taking a colt into a wilderness we have close here. long ride up.short ride back. seems to be how it goes . so if you dont hear from me im lost in the rattlesnake wilderness. send out the search party. no wait just have a party.the heck with all that work of searching. ride safe everyone. you still getting any rain stan? my neighbors are hoping my grass skirt is retired forever.


Have a great ride. We have water, the grass is growing back so retire the grass skirt and we thankyou for the assistance. I also think the ocasional drought party I supported each week had an effect. Beer, copious amounts of beer made the odor of no water to spare beer-able.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone so nice to be here 

love reading all your stories


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> Have a great ride. We have water, the grass is growing back so retire the grass skirt and we thankyou for the assistance. I also think the ocasional drought party I supported each week had an effect. *Beer, copious amounts of beer made the odor of no water to spare beer-able*.:lol::lol::lol:





Country Woman said:


> Good afternoon everyone so nice to be here
> 
> love reading all your stories


Read on Country Woman and part of the deal is that YOU have to join in. (I'm new so I make stuff up.) Talking with THIS group has been a lot of fun.

Nice to hear from you and your stories Stan. Are YOU sending a plane for US?

We are ALL mature here and know about... things?

We are getting into our drought season AND hurricane season. Water pressure from the city is ... I can pee harder then then what they give us. On our main property I have two water pumps and can store 60,000 gallons including the pools and run it all thru filters to use. We catch what ever rain water we can get. Pasture has nothing but the city water and the grass is all ready turning brown.

Now. About good watering/pasture management for adults that perhaps Stan might have been referring to? I admit.... that I do sometimes do a little fertilizing/watering of my own from my second floor porch. AMAZING how green that small area is. I save on water and the elec. to run the pumps also.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno said:


> I admit.... that I do sometimes do a little fertilizing/watering of my own from my second floor porch. AMAZING how green that small area is. I save on water and the elec. to run the pumps also.


Men. Are you originally from Georgia? It seems to be popular here....


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> Read on Country Woman and part of the deal is that YOU have to join in. (I'm new so I make stuff up.) Talking with THIS group has been a lot of fun.
> 
> Nice to hear from you and your stories Stan. Are YOU sending a plane for US?
> 
> We are ALL mature here and know about... things?
> 
> We are getting into our drought season AND hurricane season. Water pressure from the city is ... I can pee harder then then what they give us. On our main property I have two water pumps and can store 60,000 gallons including the pools and run it all thru filters to use. We catch what ever rain water we can get. Pasture has nothing but the city water and the grass is all ready turning brown.
> 
> Now. About good watering/pasture management for adults that perhaps Stan might have been referring to? I admit.... that I do sometimes do a little fertilizing/watering of my own from my second floor porch. AMAZING how green that small area is. I save on water and the elec. to run the pumps also.


Amazing how beer grows grass.

The plane the Plane. Now that is in PB's hands. Roslyn holds the purse strings and she is what we call tight as a fishes rear and that is water tight and i did wish PB good luck with the negotions with., She who must be obeyed.:lol::lol:


----------



## With Grace

Hey all!

Had our lesson today, went well, even though it started raining as soon as we got there. 

After I was done, I convinced hubby to get up on Kes. This was a first, as it's only been my trainers and I that have ridden her since I bought her last year. He looked pretty decent up there, dressage saddle and all, and walked around the arena twice. He said it was pretty scary and hard, and now has a lot of respect for all that I do in the saddle. Step one complete in "operation get hubby a horse" :lol:


----------



## Stan

Talking about toileting and in the sprit of horse treking being hours in the saddle, my wife has often complained its easy for us men we can go behind a tree or in an area of sand, sand and more sand the hind leg of the horse covers natures call. Women have amazing bladders don't they.

But on a serious note we often ride 6 hours with a lunch stop and at least two litres of water not to mention the coffee before starting and then add to that the sound of the babbling brook we have lunch by.
























A couple of shots of the lunch area and of course Stella and the trees


----------



## Sereno

With Grace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Had our lesson today, went well, even though it started raining as soon as we got there.
> 
> After I was done, I convinced hubby to get up on Kes. This was a first, as it's only been my trainers and I that have ridden her since I bought her last year. He looked pretty decent up there, dressage saddle and all, and walked around the arena twice. He said it was pretty scary and hard, and now has a lot of respect for all that I do in the saddle. Step one complete in "operation get hubby a horse" :lol:


Good job Grace! Getting ANYONE on a horse, at "our age" that has never been on one is... you did good! and good for him.


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> Talking about toileting and in the sprit of horse treking being hours in the saddle, my wife has often complained its easy for us men we can go behind a tree or in an area of sand, sand and more sand the hind leg of the horse covers natures call. Women have amazing bladders don't they.
> 
> But on a serious note we often ride 6 hours with a lunch stop and at least two litres of water not to mention the coffee before starting and then add to that the sound of the babbling brook we have lunch by.
> View attachment 171001
> 
> 
> View attachment 171009
> 
> 
> View attachment 171017
> 
> 
> A couple of shots of the lunch area and of course Stella and the trees


And I thought that I was in paradise... Great shots!


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Had our lesson today, went well, even though it started raining as soon as we got there.
> 
> After I was done, I convinced hubby to get up on Kes. This was a first, as it's only been my trainers and I that have ridden her since I bought her last year. He looked pretty decent up there, dressage saddle and all, and walked around the arena twice. He said it was pretty scary and hard, and now has a lot of respect for all that I do in the saddle. Step one complete in "operation get hubby a horse" :lol:


Great photo excuse my ignorance but is Kes what we call a short back horse. Stella is long in the back and very smooth when she walks but Bugs is short backed and to me it makes him harder to ride when walking out if he is walking fast its a real work out. O/K when he is taking his time. Stella it does not matter fast walk or slow she is smooth.

As for getting him into horse riding he may chose a different style than yourself which means two tow vehicles and two horse floats and saddles and on and on and on. But I wish you well. When I started riding I arrived home with a horse called Savannah. very young 2.5 years, green broke, and huge, clydesdale TB cross. Carefull what you wish fore but good luck with it.


----------



## With Grace

Stan said:


> Great photo excuse my ignorance but is Kes what we call a short back horse. Stella is long in the back and very smooth when she walks but Bugs is short backed and to me it makes him harder to ride when walking out if he is walking fast its a real work out. O/K when he is taking his time. Stella it does not matter fast walk or slow she is smooth.
> 
> Ss for getting him into horse riding he may chose a different style than yourself which means two tow vehicles and two horse floats and saddles and on and on and on. But I wish you well. When I started riding I arrived hone with a horse called Savannah. very young 2.5 years, green broke, and huge clydesdale TB cross. Carefull what you wish fore but good luck with it.
> 
> View attachment 171025
> 
> 
> View attachment 171033



:lol: Stan, Kes is an American Morgan Horse, so will have a shorter back than say a Thoroughbred or Saddlebred. Between her and Grace, the TB I used to lease, Kes has much smoother gaits even with a shorter back. She can really step under herself and power from behind. Truth be told, she actually has a longer back than many Morgans!

Yep, if I am successful in getting hubby into horses, he most likely would get something big, a Clyde cross. And it would be a Western trail horse, as I highly doubt he would ever be into showing with me. The trailering I'm not so concerned with, as I have a three horse trailer, and only use to go to shows, so the rest of the time it would be free to take to the trails:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Great posts everyone! I can't seem to keep up!!

Although....as I was out at the barn today, I made sure to get some great BUTT shots of my girls! :lol: here they are below. First up is the sassy butt of Skye, then the lovely 24 yo butt of Rainn, not bad for an 'oldy'. 

We had a wonderful ride. Funny, although Rainn is 24 and known to be gimpy.....the girl,can rock! . Love the fact she's not totally dead under saddle!!!! 

I also have a pic of what it looks like on my rides. Not many trails here, but endless dirt roads with very little traffic. Which is good for my dog, she can run loose. 

Happy trails all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I can't seem to attach more than one photo....so here is OLD butt!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is what it looks like in my neck of the woods.....


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is my favorite butt shot, Sam tried to follow me into the feed room.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! Taffy! He's huge!!!!!:shock::lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Wow! Taffy! He's huge!!!!!:shock::lol:



He was an honest 19.1. 
Here I am riding him and I am over 5'9" 

He was a cool horse, I miss him.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Sereno said:


> When you hit 60, ya can do what you want, say what you want and not have to give a dang about what others think. That's why I'm a crabby (substitute pp if you wish) old man.
> 
> I have not been able to ride, drive or do a lot of things for several months. Cataracts. Had my eyes done in Feb. Then came down with Dengue Fever a week after the operation. Got an inner ear infection that, while sitting up in bed I'd fall over. At one point felt sorta better and had to tend a horse and she decided to play tag with her hove and my shoulder.
> 
> I'm JUST starting to feel better, Dengue has no cure and takes 3 months or so to recover from. So I got a little.... NAY... WAY to much time on my hands.
> 
> So ENJOY me while you can cause..... I WILL be getting back into the saddle.
> 
> (cool, I just learned how to do multi quotes.)


Prayer said for you. I hope that you feel better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

nvr2many said:


> Had to share some horsey love............


Lol. I love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Sereno said:


> So WE back on for this STAN? Da plane, da plane. Send da plane Stan.
> 
> Wouldn't that be a ride!
> 
> .................
> What are some of your favorite lines?
> 
> "Toes up… toes up!" "My toes ARE up." "Then put yor heals down." "Oh."
> Sure you can ride with me. Now shudup.
> Ya ride any closer to my horse ya gonna be warren his shoe for a long time.
> Ya go any slower on that mare and I'll be riding 2 horses.
> Q: "Do you see the World differently while riding a horse?" A: "If I didn't, I shouldn't be on one."
> You're gonna do what to his what with THAT?
> No I'm NOT getting off my horse (Paso Fino) to help up crawl up the side of your tall TB.
> I KNOW that you are a good rider! I've seen you and all the "circle club" riders going around that coral for years.
> Thanks for telling me about that branch…. (after you let it go.)
> Oh ya… that will work. I'll stand over THERE so I can watch and learn.
> Nice rig you got there. (hooked up to a class II hitch on your fancy 4 cly BMW.)
> His rearing at ya is just his way of sayin "HI, so happy to see you!".
> He'll stop…….. (right after he runs over you.)
> 
> Share your favorite line please.


Serenity, I think Stan would be happy to oblige.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Wow...the over 40's crowd has been busy today!

Taffy, that horse is amazing! It is on my bucket list to ride a large draft type horse one day. 

Grace, yay for getting hubby on your horse. I really enjoy riding with my hubby. I am more into riding than he is because he has so many other hobbies (hunting, fishing, golfing, boating) but he still rides with me at least once a week.

Yay, also for all the new folks that have joined this thread.

A deer decided to commit suicide tonight by running into the side of my brand new car!!! I have only made one payment on it. Lots and lots of damage. Thankful for full coverage insurance, but now I have to deal with insurance agent, repair shop, rental car. Etc.

It has not been a fun month.

Other than that, I had a pretty good day. The place I board Isabella is a Parelli barn. They don't ram it down our throats or anything but they host "playdays" once a month and we play the parelli games. I could take it or leave it but I do find it a great way to spend time with my horse and bond a bit. The "friendly" game is a way of desensitizing horses to all sorts of different things and get him/ her used to being touched all over and with different objects. It is a game we are really good at because she will let me do anything to her with very little complaint. Look at how patient she is with me.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our new members! With Grace-congrats on getting your DH up on your horse. And how nice that he now understands some of what it takes to ride a horse! 

Sure do like seeing the pictures of all the different areas that the rides are going through. We are such a diverse group. 

This is such a great thread-again, thank you CW for starting it!


----------



## PalominoBuck

Stan said:


> Amazing how beer grows grass.
> 
> The plane the Plane. Now that is in PB's hands. Roslyn holds the purse strings and she is what we call tight as a fishes rear and that is water tight and i did wish PB good luck with the negotions with., She who must be obeyed.:lol::lol:


Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

PB you have to talk to my wife about the 100k or the plane, good luck with that.:lol:

I have become confused. I thought we walk the dog but ride the horse. I took bugs down to the beach this morning and we walked for a mile or so then turned around and did the return trip, the object was to get him used to the surf when its running, Waves 500 yards out to sea so quite some noise. He did not want to walk throuh the creek but got over it. A good time was had by all, but no ride this was a boys bonding session.

As a treat I allowed him to munch on the new grass outside the kitchen.
















He is looking a little thin but as you can see the rain brought the grass, pity there was not enough for her to wash the windows.:shock: Well thats just the way it goes some times. now back to cooking dinner :lol:


----------



## PalominoBuck

Stan said:


> Talking about toileting and in the sprit of horse treking being hours in the saddle, my wife has often complained its easy for us men we can go behind a tree or in an area of sand, sand and more sand the hind leg of the horse covers natures call. Women have amazing bladders don't they.
> 
> But on a serious note we often ride 6 hours with a lunch stop and at least two litres of water not to mention the coffee before starting and then add to that the sound of the babbling brook we have lunch by.
> View attachment 171001
> 
> 
> View attachment 171009
> 
> 
> View attachment 171017
> 
> 
> A couple of shots of the lunch area and of course Stella and the trees


Beautiful pics Stan.
And yes, women do have amazing bladders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Celeste said:


> Men. Are you originally from Georgia? It seems to be popular here....


Celeste, men love to pee outside no matter where we are from. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Stan said:


> Great photo excuse my ignorance but is Kes what we call a short back horse. Stella is long in the back and very smooth when she walks but Bugs is short backed and to me it makes him harder to ride when walking out if he is walking fast its a real work out. O/K when he is taking his time. Stella it does not matter fast walk or slow she is smooth.
> 
> As for getting him into horse riding he may chose a different style than yourself which means two tow vehicles and two horse floats and saddles and on and on and on. But I wish you well. When I started riding I arrived home with a horse called Savannah. very young 2.5 years, green broke, and huge, clydesdale TB cross. Carefull what you wish fore but good luck with it.
> 
> View attachment 171025
> 
> 
> View attachment 171033


That horse is a beauty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

NickerMaker71 said:


> This is what it looks like in my neck of the woods.....


Nice open country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Taffy Clayton said:


> This is my favorite butt shot, Sam tried to follow me into the feed room.
> 
> View attachment 171113


I think he is a bit big for the for, but I give him kudos for trying.😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Had our lesson today, went well, even though it started raining as soon as we got there.
> 
> After I was done, I convinced hubby to get up on Kes. This was a first, as it's only been my trainers and I that have ridden her since I bought her last year. He looked pretty decent up there, dressage saddle and all, and walked around the arena twice. He said it was pretty scary and hard, and now has a lot of respect for all that I do in the saddle. Step one complete in "operation get hubby a horse" :lol:


Your hubby looks good up there 
good luck with horse hunting


----------



## Country Woman

Taffy Clayton said:


> He was an honest 19.1.
> Here I am riding him and I am over 5'9"
> 
> He was a cool horse, I miss him.
> 
> View attachment 171129


Wow what a handsome horse 
I am sorry for your loss of Sam


----------



## Country Woman

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome to our new members! With Grace-congrats on getting your DH up on your horse. And how nice that he now understands some of what it takes to ride a horse!
> 
> Sure do like seeing the pictures of all the different areas that the rides are going through. We are such a diverse group.
> 
> This is such a great thread-again, thank you CW for starting it!


Your welcome my friend


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice pictures Stan 

lovely green grass


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning my time!*

I get such a kick.. in a good way, with all the photos and vids. To see your horses and area from where you live. Rather amazing that we are from around the World yet we can show, tell, learn and have some fun.



Stan said:


> PB you have to talk to my wife about the 100k or the plane, good luck with that.:lol:
> 
> I have become confused. I thought we walk the dog but ride the horse. I took bugs down to the beach this morning and we walked for a mile or so then turned around and did the return trip, the object was to get him used to the surf when its running, Waves 500 yards out to sea so quite some noise. He did not want to walk throuh the creek but got over it. A good time was had by all, but no ride this was a boys bonding session.
> 
> As a treat I allowed him to munch on the new grass outside the kitchen.
> View attachment 171505
> 
> 
> View attachment 171513
> 
> 
> He is looking a little thin but as you can see the rain brought the grass, pity there was not enough for her to wash the windows.:shock: Well thats just the way it goes some times. now back to cooking dinner :lol:







We are on the Atlantic Ocean. Drop a pebble into it in the U.K. and we will get the ripple here. These are small waves hitting our petrified coral reef cliff, that is like razor blades, that is about 20 feet high/down. We get surf that hits it and goes up over 75 feet, higher the our tall 2 story house. With a little breeze we get "salt events". Everything covered.

So I understand Stan. Sereno does not like the ocean. Perhaps if I stopped pushing him off the cliff and telling him to swim for it he would have done better. :?

Beach OK as long as surf down and .... over there.









It has taken me all morning to get into my old Tinypic photo place to get some older photos. :twisted:


----------



## Sereno

*Beach ride 4 years ago.*

My wife and I would do a lot of riding along the beach when we had our boys at this stable but never took photos except for these few. Here we are with a couple of friends on a 5 hour ride. Sereno (the gray) has the insulated saddlebags with lunch that we really like and use a lot.

















My wife on Chican getting into his paso corto as we leave the stables at Sea Horse Ranch.








Stop to watch the "kids".


























After a couple of hours we stop for lunch and enjoy the view and company.








Back at the stables; Sereno is always watching me and tells me things. Like "take this stuff OFF and FEED ME!".

















Horses all put away and back home. Time for a dip in the pool and watch the sun set over Puerto Plata.

I'll work on our last ride in the compo in the hills to show you a little different picture of things here. :lol:

Sorry about the sizing but.... I don't care. LOL.


----------



## nvr2many

Hey Stan................... is that beer grass your horse is eating outside your kitchen window? :lol:

I need to share something I am excited about.................. My hubby and I are trailering to the beach on Wed!! Yep! First actual trip in our new to us trailer. Cannot wait!


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Hey Stan................... is that beer grass your horse is eating outside your kitchen window? :lol:
> 
> I need to share something I am excited about.................. My hubby and I are trailering to the beach on Wed!! Yep! First actual trip in our new to us trailer. Cannot wait!


That IS exciting! NEW trailer, new place, new experience and adventure. And your hubby is part of it? 

Crabby old me ain't much for this kinda stuff.... BUT.
:happydance::happydance:

You better come back with lots of photos and vids to share. :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ Will do!!! And thank you! I am soooooooooooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Yall love reading all your stories and seeing pictures


----------



## PalominoBuck

Awesome pictures and video Sereno.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Serena....wow! Nice photos! I rode once on the beach of st. Croix, it was AMAZING!!! Always wanted to ride through the surf. Amazing to think you can do that often! 

Nvr2many, sounds like a fun trip! Enjoy!!!

Got up early here today to get a ride in before the rain hit. Ahhhh, what a great way to start a day....in the saddle. Proud of my doggie-do too. Yesterday I was a bit worried...the heat was bothering her on the ride. She's twelve and won't stop until she collapses I'm afraid. Today, since we rode early and it was cool, she did well. 😍 Gotta keep my eye on her, she's the love of my life!😍

So have been wanting to do this for a while, so since there are so many newbies here, why not now? I feel I don't all of you that well either, as I only joined a month ago....so here a few questions for all of you...if you want of course.....I'll start.....

Occupation: elementary teacher - love my job, have taught for 17 years!!! Oh my, where have the years gone? I've taught every grade 1-6!! I also do some teacher training on brain research in the classroom, and have recently published a book on the subject! . ( I'm a little bit proud!) :lol:;-)

Marital status: married for 15 years!!! Yikes! :shock::lol:

Children? None, but we do have a doggie do :lol: we also are blessed with Many nephews/nieces as well as three great nieces and one on the way! 

Do you live in rural/suburbs/urban? I live in small town America where everyone knows your name. 😉

Where do you keep your horse? My mom has acreage not far from me, so I keep mine there since I live in town.

Hobbies besides riding: we enjoying hiking, 4-wheeling, drinking wine, cooking, drinking wine, hanging out at our cabin in the mountains, drinking wine....:wink:

If you could ride anywhere where would you like to try? Australian outback

If you could have a job that included horses, what would,it be? I would love to open my own school where part of the curriculum included horseback riding! 

Ok, I'll stop there for now! Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## nvr2many

Hi NickerMaker71, Ok I will start...........

Occupation: Dog breeder (toy poodles) for 10 years and homemaker (daily chores include more than the house, horses, chickens, dogs, you get the idea. 

Marital status: Second marriage, 2 years this June 

Children? 4, 2 mine, 2 his, we have them part time. 

Do you live in rural/suburbs/urban? I live on a 400 acre ranch (about 5 miles outside a small town but only 15 from a larger one), organic fed beef owned by my inlaws, There are 4 houses, we rent one. 

Where do you keep your horse? Outside my door! I am very fortunate. 

Hobbies besides riding: My farm animals, the dogs, just being with and doing things with my husband and kids. 

If you could ride anywhere where would you like to try? This will take more thought. I could think of many places but my short term goal was the beach and we are going Wednesday! 

If you could have a job that included horses, what would,it be? Own a stable. Would love it! 

Whew! I made it! Next.........................


----------



## PalominoBuck

I traded my saddle for this one yesterday, I like the Western Cowboy look and the high cantle.


----------



## corgi

Very nice saddle PB!

Ok, my turn:

Occupation: I taught middle school for 15 years and now I am in central office administration and my areas of responsibility include gifted ed, social studies, foreign language, and professional development. I have been in public ed for 22 years!

Marital status: married for 19 years!!!

Childen: none- being in public education for 22 years will do that to you.

Location: probably would be considered rural/suburban. I can get to a large city in about 45 minutes.

Where I keep my horse: i board Isabella at a place that is exactly halfway between my house and my office, takes me 15 minutes to get there.

Hobbies: believe it or not, I am actually a paranormal investigator in my spare time. I am with a very well respected research group. I am one of the biggest skeptics of the group. I have been doing this for 8 years and our group has been featured on the TV shows "Ghosthunters" and " A Haunting". If I had to choose between horses and investigating, I would choose horses but I love the thrill of a good investigation! I am still waiting to see something that will actually scare me. I have a spine of steel!

If I could ride anywhere: my favorite place to ride has been out in Montana so I would like to go back out there, but pretty much anywhere I can move cattle on horseback!

Job with horses: i know it is hard work, but I would love to work on a ranch and work with cattle.


----------



## PalominoBuck

OK here goes.

Occupation, Pastor

Marital Status, Separated 

Kids, 2 beautiful daughters, 2 awesome Grandkids

I live outside a small city along a river

Jet lives at Runnin' Circles Ranch, about 17 minutes away, with a really nice riding trail across the street.

My hobbies are Horses, Fishing, Movies, and Audio Books.

My dream horse job would be to be a Mounted Shooting Champion.

My dream places to ride would be Wyoming like in the first 2 pics and in and along the ocean like in the last 2 pics, but I would be me and not a girl. HAHA.:rofl:


----------



## Stan

PalominoBuck said:


> Celeste, men love to pee outside no matter where we are from. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You speak for your self,:lol: unlike those in the States that have 100 miles between neighbours and can indulge,:shock: I live in a very small country where there is always some one watching Even in the country we are close:shock:.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Hey Stan................... is that beer grass your horse is eating outside your kitchen window? :lol:
> 
> Not going to tell you :lol:


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> My wife and I would do a lot of riding along the beach when we had our boys at this stable but never took photos except for these few. Here we are with a couple of friends on a 5 hour ride. Sereno (the gray) has the insulated saddlebags with lunch that we really like and use a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife on Chican getting into his paso corto as we leave the stables at Sea Horse Ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop to watch the "kids".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of hours we stop for lunch and enjoy the view and company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the stables; Sereno is always watching me and tells me things. Like "take this stuff OFF and FEED ME!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses all put away and back home. Time for a dip in the pool and watch the sun set over Puerto Plata.
> 
> I'll work on our last ride in the compo in the hills to show you a little different picture of things here. :lol:
> 
> Sorry about the sizing but.... I don't care. LOL.


Well I don't know about the others but I am on my way as soon as I can get my passport off she who must be obeyed and sneek out. What did you say your address was.

Hey the saddle on the grey is it an endurance. I ride in a Tucker endurance with western skirt.


----------



## Stan

PalominoBuck said:


> I traded my saddle for this one yesterday, I like the Western Cowboy look and the high cantle.


 
Looks good PB. They say they invented the high cantle so we older folks don't slide of the back of the horse when going up hill:lol: not that i am thinking you slide off the horse when going up hill.


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Well I don't know about the others but I am on my way as soon as I can get my passport off she who must be obeyed and sneek out. What did you say your address was.
> 
> Hey the saddle on the grey is it an endurance. I ride in a Tucker endurance with western skirt.


I also ride in an endurance with my mare, here it is... Oh and I was ooh and aweing all over yours Stan...


----------



## nvr2many

not awe, but ahhhhhhhhhhhh, lol. ^^^


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> I also ride in an endurance with my mare, here it is... Oh and I was ooh and aweing all over yours Stan...


What brand is yours it looks very similar around the pomel to mine.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nice saddle PB. I've had a couple of my used saddles for well over 25 years now. A Western & an Aussie. My English saddle I bought new-haven't ridden in it for a few years-I should get it cleaned up & sell it. It's a Crosby, if I remember right.


----------



## Stan

I see some have stated there status so here goes.

Age: getting on, rising 65
Married: yes 17 years with the same women then before that. Thats another story.
Health: still kicking
Children 4, 2 of mine and 2 of hers. We moved from Auckland 8 years ago and did not tell them. It only took them two weeks to find us funny how resourceful they can be when hungry.
Grand children 5 and one still in the oven
Employed: Probation Officer, prior, self employed in the building industry.
We live on a lifestyle block just a few acres.
Horses only two at the moment, Stella and Bugs
How close: outside the kitchen window.


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> What brand is yours it looks very similar around the pomel to mine.


It is a Circle Y.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> It is a Circle Y.


An other good brand.

I just had to have a saddle with a jell filled seat, just the thing for my aged tenderized butt.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I need to know how you got that heart by your name?? I am not feeling loved!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ I need to know how you got that heart by your name?? I am not feeling loved!


 
Very good question. It must be my magnetic personality, great sence of humor, charm and no doubt someone will burst my bubble. :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Well! HUMPH!!! **** stomps off and pouts! :lol:


----------



## PalominoBuck

Cacowgirl said:


> Nice saddle PB. I've had a couple of my used saddles for well over 25 years now. A Western & an Aussie. My English saddle I bought new-haven't ridden in it for a few years-I should get it cleaned up & sell it. It's a Crosby, if I remember right.


Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Stan said:


> Looks good PB. They say they invented the high cantle so we older folks don't slide of the back of the horse when going up hill:lol: not that i am thinking you slide off the horse when going up hill.


I don't slide off yet. 😜
I am hoping for more back support though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

I tried to post a joke, it was a little on the need a sence of humor side and a little grubby but I thought it funny and not too offensive. However, when I pushed the submit button nothing happened.

How many of you get spam I seem to get not only my share but half of everone elses as well.

It intregs me. I get spam for hair growth, glasses, weight loss, how to get flat abs, improve my hearing, get white teeth and that big blue tablet. I sit here and wonder. How in the h--- did they know.:lol: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

PB, nice saddle....considering it's almost identical to the one I just bought last week! :lol: I find it to be super comfy...although when I sat down this morning for breakfast....my bum bones did yelp a bit!.....two consecutive days in the saddle after 20 years will do that I suspect! 😉

Also, PB! are you in the Dominican doing pastor work?

Have a GREAT week all! 😜😀. Happy trails!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, this was a busy weekend for responses on this thread.
I took my daughter to the local horse show, but we were both disappointed when we got there and realized it was just a walking track where there were showing walking horses. We spent $12 USD for me to get in as she was free and left after the 3rd class. Neither of us were intrigued,inface got bored quickly after we scarfed down a slaw burger and fries. 


I loved looking over the scenic pics of everyone's local trail scenery. The horses all look beautiful and healthy(Stan). Glad to see the green grass at most everyone's places. I'll see about getting some buttiful pics this evening to add to the rumptious contest.


----------



## Sereno

*So much to catch up on!*

Good Morning ALL!

I've been a little off on some of my postings here and in other threads. My Dengue Fever AKA: breakbone and hemorrhagic fever, has decided not to go away and coming back for a 3rd round. One of the problems can be swelling and bleeding of the brain. I'm on 4 different meds to treat the symptoms. No cure for this. So I get a little "off" sometimes.
......................

61 years old. Married for over 35 years. (we don't talk about before.) 1 daughter and 2 grandkids. Retired early due to lucky investments and... wife does well. Was Jack of All Trades and Master of a few. Have lived all over the U.S. but from old New Hampshire family. Lived in Brazil for awhile.

Hobbies? Our horses. Trying to survive in a 3rd World County that requires a lot of: Security, electric (Solar, generator, wind generator, inverter and battery skills) water issues (storage and purification) Ocean salt corrosion maintenance, being a husband and ..... trying to get our workers to do their jobs.

1/2 Acre on the Ocean and one down the street so lots of land management.

We have most everything for sale so we can move inland with lots of land and no salt air.
......................
The Dominican Republic is on the Island of Hispaniola with Haiti on the west end of the Island.

Dominican Republic is 48,671 M2 / 18,794 sq. miles. (Highest mountain in the Caribbean that gets snow every now and then.)
About double the size of the State of New Hampshire.

New Zealand: 270,467 M2 / 104,467 sq. miles.
About the size of the State of Colorado.
..................










Taken off the web site that we buy from.
Made in Colombia by hand. Used in Central and South America on Paso's for EVERYTHING. Very comfortable even after 6 or more hours.

Tereque 1 Trail Saddle
Customer Favorite!
Beautiful authentic Paso Fino Leather Trail Saddle.
If your looking for a PF saddle that can go from the trails to the parade/show then look no further, the Tereque 1 offers good looks as well as durability. Built on a Paso Fino gaited tree, standard Paso Fino gullet width approx. 5.5". Comfortable deep memory foam seat. Good narrow twist and flare to the bars. Fully adjustable wide Leather trail fenders with Leather covered steel wide bell stirrups turned in the correct position for mounting and dismounting. Skirt length approx. 21". Leather western strings and steel accessory attachment bars. Comes complete with nylon cinch and straps ready to ride. Size: 15, 16, 17 (17" custom order only). Color: Havana Brown (Two-Tone), Black available see other listing. If out of stock please allow 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. Excellent for Trail, Work and Parade.
Made special for good fit on the Paso Fino horse.

That's it for now. I'll work on our last ride in the hills later.

Hey... Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OOps.......I realize now I had the wrong person (PB) pegged for the Dominican! Gosh, I just can't keep up and keep ya'll straight! 

Have a great day!


----------



## PalominoBuck

NickerMaker71 said:


> PB, nice saddle....considering it's almost identical to the one I just bought last week! :lol: I find it to be super comfy...although when I sat down this morning for breakfast....my bum bones did yelp a bit!.....two consecutive days in the saddle after 20 years will do that I suspect! &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Also, PB! are you in the Dominican doing pastor work?
> 
> Have a GREAT week all! &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56832;. Happy trails!!!!


Thank you, I'm glad you like the saddle. I haven't had a chance to use mine yet . I'm hoping it is comfy though.
No, I am pastoring in Wisconsin.


----------



## Roadyy

Mig Technician - Maintain and repair welding machines for a shipyard with prior Electrical trouble shooting and repair background.

Married - 11 years to my second wife. 

5 kids- 1 son and 4 daughters between us. Her son our daughter and my daughters.

Location - Panama City, Fl ( Home of the largest party club in the US) 

Horse keep - They are in my back yard.

Hobbies - Fishing, camping, offroading(both horses and built vehicles), Welding manufacture( building things). 

If I could ride anywhere - Doesn't matter as long as I'm ahold of the reins and the horse is under me. 

Job with horses - Running a horse camp for injured, all types of both mentally and physically, people.


----------



## Celeste

PalominoBuck said:


> I traded my saddle for this one yesterday, I like the Western Cowboy look and the high cantle.


I love my Circle Y!!! You should really enjoy it!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> You speak for your self,:lol: unlike those in the States that have 100 miles between neighbours and can indulge,:shock: I live in a very small country where there is always some one watching Even in the country we are close:shock:.


As a woman, I will say that it sounds like a very civilized place. My husband would be sad. There is always after dark...........................


----------



## Roadyy

I have neighbors across the way, on our right side(looking at the house from the street) and a neighbor behind them that meets the back property near the pond. I have never let that stop me from lightening the weight in my leg out in the yard. If there are younguns present then I'll turn away from them, but that would be the extent of my privacy. If you, as an adult, feel the need to watch them who am I to restrain your desire...lol


----------



## Hunter65

Angelina1 said:


> Hi With Grace,
> 
> My boy is a little (14.1hh) Standardbred gelding and we have been partners since 2007. We love trail riding with family and friends and also do Agility which both of us are enjoying.
> 
> Good luck!! for your show in 11 days



Welcome Angelina. Don't worry I have a little guy too 14.2


----------



## Hunter65

Wow another busy weekend on the thread here. I read and catch up but then when I go to post I forget most of what I read (sound familiar anyone?)
Sereno I LOVE your pictures. Can we come ride with you and then maybe we can all go onto Stans? We ride to the beach here but its no where near as nice as there.
I had to add my picture in for the butt contest.


----------



## Sereno

*Part 1. Riding in the out-back.*

My wife, self and Amado going for a ride in the compo in the hills. Two trips with the 2 horse trailer, about 20 minutes each way. Rain showers so the lens got a little wet.


Rough road. Save MY coffee and check on Chican. Amado saddles up Hechicera with Chican off to the side.

















View attachment 172130


On the trail.









The whole Island was under water for millions of years. You find the petrified coral reef in the highest mountains. Razor sharp. Hard to farm.































































Take a look at this photo. This is typical Paso Fino style. A large dog appeared and was circling us. Can you spot my side kick "Bob"? Bob is always near me.









Little finca's all around. Milk waiting to be picked up.









After around 2 hours we stop to visit some old friends.


















Water system.









One saw for everything.









New electrical system.


----------



## With Grace

Wow you all live such interesting lives! I'm loving all these pics!

Ok, I'll go...

Occupation: Retired from corporate life 5 years ago to raise my kiddos. Have been in school the last year to become a LAMP (Equine Massage Therapist)

Marital status: married for 14 years

Children: yes, still little ones, I got started a little late

Location: out in the boonies, but in a sprawling subdivision where our neighbors know if we snore too loud.

Where I keep my horse: I board her at a Morgan Show barn about 35 minutes from me

Hobbies: Dressage, showing, visiting wineries, drinking wine, bird watching

If I could ride anywhere: I've ridden in the carribean ocean and in the mountains of maui - both were bucket list items. I'd really like to ride local trails one day.

Job with horses: This September I will graduate and take the state exam to be certified and licensed, and start my equine massage practice. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sereno

*Part 2. Out-back in the Dominican Republic.*

Laundry area.









A 2 "hole'r". I'll go over there and water the garden.









My wife and Amado waiting for some coffee. The "kitchen" is the shed to the left. They use wood for cooking.









Our friends have done well. They have the BEST store in the area.









Rain letting up and wife and Amado ready to go.









Some homes. Some even have TV antennas.



























We go up to Monkey Jungle for a visit with another old friend. A ****** that started this place to raise money to help the poor in need of medical treatment.
Zip lines, imported monkeys, birds and other fun stuff. We tie up just as the rain starts again.


















Tourist waiting for the rain to stop to Zip line.




































Thank you for looking. (My wife in Colombia with another friends horse.)


----------



## Hunter65

Well I thought I would throw out a few picts of some of our local riding trails. The one of us in the water was the first time Hunter went the "Splash" at one of our local riding trails.


----------



## Hunter65

And for those who haven't seen it this is our property about 3 hours drive from home. Lots of awesome riding. We rode up to Sophia lake (pictured) it was a bout a 7 hour round trip. Hope to get up there with a bunch of riders this year.








The shower















































The paddock but all 10 acres are now fenced and Hunter loves it!







Sophia Lake


----------



## Celeste

Age: 55

Married: Yes, for 32 years

Health: alive. I have some issues that do interfere with my riding. 

Children: 2. Both grown. 1 son. 1 daughter 

Grand children: none yet

Employed: I currently teach anatomy and physiology in a small community college. I am a veterinarian, but I have retired from full time practice. 

We live on a large farm in a rural area.

Horses: six. all but two are ancient and retired.

How close: at home.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Wow another busy weekend on the thread here. I read and catch up but then when I go to post I forget most of what I read (sound familiar anyone?)
> Sereno I LOVE your pictures. Can we come ride with you and then maybe we can all go onto Stans? We ride to the beach here but its no where near as nice as there.
> I had to add my picture in for the butt contest.
> 
> View attachment 172122


 
That is the best butt by far even Stella could not compete how ever I may be able to but that would be another story. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news we had moved on from judjing butts to peeing behind trees when on the trail. I know, hard to believe folks 40 + engaged in such a conversation but it happens. Some fool from New Zealand asked the question how is it when on the trail men nip behind a tree when the women have such good bladders. Well some do.:lol::lol::lol:. And yes I to forget a lot of what I have read when posting a reply, so don't feel you are alone. Good trick is, I take notes but then forget where I put them.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Well that has been a great ride through others riding areas even though it was armchair style. Awsome photos and what calabre was your friend Bob. Is it for animals or two legged.

I would love to ride the area shown but can't find my passport so i'll have to be content with home. On leaving for the morning Where is AlexS I miss being got at.

Talking about stores i went for a coffee when on a trek but it was closed.
And I thought I'd attach a couple more photos. the start of a trek to raise money for the riding for the disabled. 130 plus horses set out, a shot of the end of the day and of course the place where I stopped for a coffee. I was not riding, Stella was sick. She manages that every summer just at the time the treks are on. It was a two day event.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 There is always someone who does not know the front of a horse from the back. 
But I am confused.
The photo of the shower it appears the bottom half of the door is missing. Care to explain that.:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Age: 47

Married: Commonlaw for 10 years (maybe one day we will get married lol)

Health:Relatively good

Children: 5 between the 2 of us. Mine will be 23 this year and keeps moving farther and farther away. His range from 18 to 27.

Grand children: none yet phew

Employed: Graphic Designer

We live in a townhouse but are hoping to sell it and our recreation property and buy some land so I can have pony and friends at home.

Horses: One (for now)

How close: 7 minutes away


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> We are getting into our drought season AND hurricane season. Water pressure from the city is ... I can pee harder then then what they give us. On our main property I have two water pumps and can store 60,000 gallons including the pools and run it all thru filters to use. We catch what ever rain water we can get. Pasture has nothing but the city water and the grass is all ready turning brown.


I was going to feel bad for you, but then I saw that your location lists the Dominican Republic. So well, I really don't feel bad for you. 




corgi said:


> A deer decided to commit suicide tonight by running into the side of my brand new car!!! I have only made one payment on it. Lots and lots of damage. Thankful for full coverage insurance, but now I have to deal with insurance agent, repair shop, rental car. Etc.


Yuck. Hope you were unhurt. 






Stan said:


> I would love to ride the area shown but can't find my passport so i'll have to be content with home. On leaving for the morning Where is AlexS I miss being got at.



I've spent pretty much the full day reading this conversation. You are all a bunch of yappers! I think I was about 15 pages behind. Phew.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Hunter65 There is always someone who does not know the front of a horse from the back.
> But I am confused.
> The photo of the shower it appears the bottom half of the door is missing. Care to explain that.:shock::lol::lol::lol:



Swinging doors, There is quite a nice breeze that blows up through there. Quite refreshing.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan those treks look like so much fun! I am hoping to one day go on a cattle drive. They have a few of them here and you can bring your own horse or use one of theirs.


----------



## AlexS

Age: 37

Married: 3 years next month. Awww, we are just newly weds. Been together for 8, and I got sick of waiting, so I proposed to him, got on one knee and gave him my engagement ring to put on my finger when he said yes. 

Health: Pretty good, despite being a smoker and having an aversion to taking care of myself, or going to Drs. 

Children: None, we'd like one, been trying for a long time. 
We've had about 30 foster kids though. 

Employed: Full time foster parent. 

We live: In a town with a 5000 population. It's an old house that we are trying to renovate, and restore. 

Horses: Just one, I board, so can only afford one. I only really need one too, but I'd have more if they were home. 

How close: About 10 mins away. 


Here's some pics of where I board, the owner used to be a carpenter so all the fencing is beautiful:
Edit to add a pic of my house.


----------



## Sereno

*I'm so impressed and envious!*

I want to ride with each of you in all those great places. Beaches, lakes, valleys, hills, woods and huge open spaces. The other thing is most of you have friends to ride with and have a good time. (But I don't have to worry about all that white stuff, getting 7 cords of wood in for the winter, storing hay and all that other fun stuff. :happydance

I know lots of people with horses but they are in the Circle Club or stay in safe and secured areas. So it's me, my wife and/or Amado going out on adventures and meeting the people up in the hills that other Gringos never get near. 

We used to be able to go out every day and take a different trail 7 days a week. But most trails have been fenced off so we have to trailer further and further. But what the heck. New adventures and new friends.

I'll try to remember what has been posted but like some others, a lot for my old head to hold and my Dengue Fever has returned for the 3rd time… so my wit is a little… not so witty. Being able to just sit, see and read makes me feel so much better. Thanks. 

Bob is a Brazilian made Taurus 9 mm. That's the largest legal caliber that you can get as a private person. U.S. $3,000. for the gun, tests and two licenses; one to own and one to carry. Drug test and re-new every year. Must be carried concealed, that's why I wear long shirts outside my pants. I use a holster cause it's real difficult riding with it stuck in the front of my pants AND so many stories about them going off and men have to water the lawns sitting down. And yes, I have pulled up my shirt several times as a deterrent, drawn it twice in a defensive stance and fired it a few times as a warning. All at two legged varmints. NO problem in the hills and out-back areas. Only in the "civilized" areas have we had trouble and security for our place is a high priority. No way could we leave our horses out overnight. 

So AlexS. Living in a 3rd World paradise come with a price tag. And over the 10 years of living here full time, the price keeps getting higher and instead of moving into a 2nd world place it has been galloping toward …. you don't want to know. :? Ya want to see what it takes just to keep the electric on? :-o And I've re-done old New England homes and old boats too. It's a lot of work but can be so rewarding when you are done if you are doing most of it yourself. I wish you luck with that and all you do. :wink:

I'll work on another smaller presentation about what it takes to live in paradise if you wish.

City water pressure...when we have it. :shock:


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Wow you all live such interesting lives! I'm loving all these pics!
> 
> Ok, I'll go...
> 
> Occupation: Retired from corporate life 5 years ago to raise my kiddos. Have been in school the last year to become a LAMP (Equine Massage Therapist)
> 
> Marital status: married for 14 years
> 
> Children: yes, still little ones, I got started a little late
> 
> Location: out in the boonies, but in a sprawling subdivision where our neighbors know if we snore too loud.
> 
> Where I keep my horse: I board her at a Morgan Show barn about 35 minutes from me
> 
> Hobbies: Dressage, showing, visiting wineries, drinking wine, bird watching
> 
> If I could ride anywhere: I've ridden in the carribean ocean and in the mountains of maui - both were bucket list items. I'd really like to ride local trails one day.
> 
> Job with horses: This September I will graduate and take the state exam to be certified and licensed, and start my equine massage practice. Really looking forward to it!


age 49
Occupation house wife
Marital Status married 3 years 
children I have a 28 year old daughter and hubby an 18 year old 
grandchildren 1 from his daughter 
Location Cloverdale horses around 
don't have a horse
Hobbies reading, crocheting


----------



## With Grace

Ok, this is going to be a random post...

It's mostly for Stan,but anyone with a good recipe please chime in. 

For the first time in my adult life I bought lamb shanks (imported from NZ!!) Anyways, I lived with my Irish grandma growing up, who cooked lamb and it stunk so terribly I can still smell it if I think about it to long.

Hubby and I are Paleos/ Primals (we eat only meats, veggies, fruits, nuts, some dairy, oh and WINE) so we like to try all sorts of new meats. I took the plunge and bought this lamb. Now, does someone have a way to cook it that doesn't stink, and does not involve mint jelly?? I have lots of recipes but have no clue if they are good or not.


----------



## Celeste

Another thing for Stan, who said that women don't pee in the woods?


----------



## Sereno

With Grace said:


> Ok, this is going to be a random post...
> 
> It's mostly for Stan,but anyone with a good recipe please chime in.
> 
> For the first time in my adult life I bought lamb shanks (imported from NZ!!) Anyways, I lived with my Irish grandma growing up, who cooked lamb and it stunk so terribly I can still smell it if I think about it to long.
> 
> Hubby and I are Paleos/ Primals (we eat only meats, veggies, fruits, nuts, some dairy, oh and WINE) so we like to try all sorts of new meats. I took the plunge and bought this lamb. Now, does someone have a way to cook it that doesn't stink, and does not involve mint jelly?? I have lots of recipes but have no clue if they are good or not.


This is a Forum about HORSES?

ROFL.... BIG TIME. Sorry dear but the Irish and English can ruin a good piece of meat... no matter WHAT it came from every time with boiling it to beyond recognition and then putting some sort of harsh sauce on it to cover up the mush that they have created.

Stan... ? Another good post with a question that you had be able to answer. (garlic type sauce on the BBQ... or oven roasted... or fried up with ??) And never boil and don't over cook a promising piece of meat. Give it and you a chance. Good luck and waiting for the EXPERT on lamb.


----------



## Hunter65

With Grace said:


> Ok, this is going to be a random post...
> 
> It's mostly for Stan,but anyone with a good recipe please chime in.
> 
> For the first time in my adult life I bought lamb shanks (imported from NZ!!) Anyways, I lived with my Irish grandma growing up, who cooked lamb and it stunk so terribly I can still smell it if I think about it to long.
> 
> Hubby and I are Paleos/ Primals (we eat only meats, veggies, fruits, nuts, some dairy, oh and WINE) so we like to try all sorts of new meats. I took the plunge and bought this lamb. Now, does someone have a way to cook it that doesn't stink, and does not involve mint jelly?? I have lots of recipes but have no clue if they are good or not.


I have a wonderful lamb stew recipe,


----------



## Koolio

*What happened to spring?*

Friday we finally got the site for our barn levelled and clay delivered, after which I enjoyed a lovely weekend riding Saturday and then going to the Mane Event with my daughter and a friend on Sunday. Bobcat guy was supposed to come and level out the clay piles today and the utilities were supposed to be marked today. This morning the materials for the barn were delivered, and are waiting to be put up starting on Wednesday... Or maybe not...

This is the view of my not yet assembled barn taken out my front door at 5:00 this afternoon.









And the view of my lovely pasture (and horses) out the back.









We've had over 10 cm of fresh snow throughout the day and a expected to see another 10-15 before morning. Winds are whipping at around 40+ km/h.

I cannot even to begin to express the level of my frustration.


----------



## Koolio

*Awesome pictures everyone!*

I find I am living vicariously through the pictures you all post. Warm climates with lush green trees and pastures make me truly envious.

I'll have a go at the who are we all game too.

Age: 44
Married: coming up 20 years
Kids: son is 12, daughter is 17
Occupation: I am a high school chemistry teacher, working as a consultant at the district office. I've recently been surplussed, so I go back to a school next year.
I live on a rural acreage within 30 minutes of a very large city. We keep our 4 horses at home and haul to lessons, clinics and trail rides. 
Dream ride: Right now, I'd be thrilled to ride anywhere sunny and warm without 7 months of winter, snow, ice or mosquitoes.
Other hobbies: I also ride dual sport motorcycles. My husband and I like to travel by bike in the summer, spending a lot of time in the Rockies.


----------



## corgi

Koolio...yuck. I hate snow. So sorry it has delayed the start of your barn.


----------



## Celeste

I forgot to add other hobbies. I play music. Lots of different types of music. I play oboe, Native American flute, guitar, and I sing and write songs. 
If anybody wants to take a listen to my latest jazz recordings, here they are:
New Page 1a


----------



## deejor

d here. hi all you experienced riders. i have some questions for you. 
I have been leasing for over 6mths now. I will be going to a regional in july and august. The stable has a no lesson, no jumping policy. How on earth am I supposed to practice my jumps outside of lessons? Is that a standard in most barns?


----------



## With Grace

Sereno said:


> This is a Forum about HORSES?
> 
> ROFL.... BIG TIME. Sorry dear but the Irish and English can ruin a good piece of meat... no matter WHAT it came from every time with boiling it to beyond recognition and then putting some sort of harsh sauce on it to cover up the mush that they have created.
> 
> Stan... ? Another good post with a question that you had be able to answer. (garlic type sauce on the BBQ... or oven roasted... or fried up with ??) And never boil and don't over cook a promising piece of meat. Give it and you a chance. Good luck and waiting for the EXPERT on lamb.


Oh we've had the lamb recipe discussion before...since Stan likes to post pics of the ewes before they meet his oven...

I totally agree, the Irish are not known for their culinary skills, which is why I have always had a distaste for lamb!


----------



## With Grace

Hunter65 said:


> I have a wonderful lamb stew recipe,


I'm not sure theres enough meat on these bones for stew, but I'd love to have the recipe in case I end up buying lamb again!










There...this topic is now horse related :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phew! I tell ya, you all have been busy!! I tried keeping up,today, as it was in service and I had a few opportunities to be at the computer....but I had to,give up around noon....too much too fast ! :lol::lol::lol:

Well, my PRIMA Dona was picked up and taken back to her original home today.....my mom said the owner didn't seem to happy. :-(. I feel bad it didn't work out but that was the understanding...if it didn't work, I could give her back...so I did.....she's not worth getting hurt over. :-|. She just got too hard for me to handle......I feel bad tho and hate making people angry at me. 😳😁😟. I gotta think of myself on this one tho....I can't afford to let her hurt me and she was WAY to unpredictable! 😬

Keep those great posts coming and all of those wonderful photos. Keeps my mind off of everything going on around here.....😁😳😩


----------



## AlexS

deejor said:


> d here. hi all you experienced riders. i have some questions for you.
> I have been leasing for over 6mths now. I will be going to a regional in july and august. The stable has a no lesson, no jumping policy. How on earth am I supposed to practice my jumps outside of lessons? Is that a standard in most barns?


It depends barn usually have that policy for minors. Other than that, it's the money hungry barns who do it. 

Can you move barns, or sign an extra release of liability for the barn?


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> Age: 37
> 
> Married: 3 years next month. Awww, we are just newly weds. Been together for 8, and I got sick of waiting, so I proposed to him, got on one knee and gave him my engagement ring to put on my finger when he said yes.
> 
> Health: Pretty good, despite being a smoker and having an aversion to taking care of myself, or going to Drs.
> 
> Children: None, we'd like one, been trying for a long time.
> We've had about 30 foster kids though.
> 
> Employed: Full time foster parent.
> 
> We live: In a town with a 5000 population. It's an old house that we are trying to renovate, and restore.
> 
> Horses: Just one, I board, so can only afford one. I only really need one too, but I'd have more if they were home.
> 
> How close: About 10 mins away.
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of where I board, the owner used to be a carpenter so all the fencing is beautiful:
> Edit to add a pic of my house.


That is beautiful.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks PB.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Does this qualify as a butt picture?


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Ok, this is going to be a random post...
> 
> It's mostly for Stan,but anyone with a good recipe please chime in.
> 
> For the first time in my adult life I bought lamb shanks (imported from NZ!!) Anyways, I lived with my Irish grandma growing up, who cooked lamb and it stunk so terribly I can still smell it if I think about it to long.
> 
> Hubby and I are Paleos/ Primals (we eat only meats, veggies, fruits, nuts, some dairy, oh and WINE) so we like to try all sorts of new meats. I took the plunge and bought this lamb. Now, does someone have a way to cook it that doesn't stink, and does not involve mint jelly?? I have lots of recipes but have no clue if they are good or not.


 
Lamb shank hard to get right, if cooked to fast with be tough So here is how I do them. Get a crock pot ready by adding a cup or so of water crushed garlic if you like it. Sear the lamb shanks in a fry pan browing them then in the crock pot on a low heat and go for a horse ride. You can add any thing you like to the water for added flavour. It should not stink out the kitchen. It will almost fall off the bone and may have a sticky feel when cooked, gravey and or mint sauce roast spuds, pumpkin, greens and a rice pudding after. Only a couple of hours really. I sometimes put in a small bottle of beer and reduce the amout of water.

Leg of lamb, rub salt into the meat not to mutch, rub flower in and then plenty of moroccan rub/spice. I have also been known to rub garlic as well but one has to like garlic. Into the oven on a medium heat again it is a slow cook about 2 to 3 hours. Dont rush the cooking better to take extra time. Should be nice and crisp and the first cut will knock your sox off. 

A mutton will smell when being cooked and if it is to strong it may well be a ram in the pink. Ram is fine and most can not tell the difference between that and a mutton (old girl) but if in the pink when slaughtered is strong and gamey. And again roast spuds, pumpkin, greens, gravey, mint sauce To finish a heavy real chocolate steamed pudding with cream. caution will put pounds on the rump. Then while the roast is cooking a short horse ride will build the appetite. I also rotisserie the lamb on the BBQ.

My secret for tenderising tough meat, chuck it under a passing kenworth.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Now you have got me going.
Cooking on the BBQ as every man will agree to is a science.

My never fail method of cooking and timing reguardless of the type of roast, be it a turkey, lamb or beef.

Spit cooking first the baste. In a bowl add Oil, Dark beer, garlic, ground rosemary.
Good supply of beer or the tipple of your choice. Must be cold.

Prep the meat rub in salt spices flour drizzle a little oil and start to cook.
Baste as required with the beer based baste and have a drop yourself from a bottle, I said a bottle, not the bowl as the garlic can add that unexpected element to the taste. Have another bottle of beer while looking blankly at the meat cooking. Oh if you have to use a fire hose the BBQ is to hot, then have another beer while basting the meat. The science in this is to baste and have a beer, baste and have a beer. Have a beer.

I find by the time I am ****ed/ polite word drunk the meat is cooked and if not, I don't give a hoot.

I have practiced this method of BBQ cooking and have found it to be the most effective and reliable method of timing the cooking of roast meat to perfection. It is always a little underdone. Accept for the turkey he is well and trully pickled. :shock:

Off to feed the horses now


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> Now you have got me going.
> Cooking on the BBQ as every man will agree to is a science.
> 
> My never fail method of cooking and timing reguardless of the type of roast, be it a turkey, lamb or beef.
> 
> Spit cooking first the baste. In a bowl add Oil, Dark beer, garlic, ground rosemary.
> Good supply of beer or the tipple of your choice. Must be cold.
> 
> Prep the meat rub in salt spices flour drizzle a little oil and start to cook.
> Baste as required with the beer based baste and have a drop yourself from a bottle, I said a bottle, not the bowl as the garlic can add that unexpected element to the taste. Have another bottle of beer while looking blankly at the meat cooking. Oh if you have to use a fire hose the BBQ is to hot, then have another beer while basting the meat. The science in this is to baste and have a beer, baste and have a beer. Have a beer.
> 
> I find by the time I am ****ed/ polite word drunk the meat is cooked and if not, I don't give a hoot.
> 
> I have practiced this method of BBQ cooking and have found it to be the most effective and reliable method of timing the cooking of roast meat to perfection. It is always a little underdone. Accept for the turkey he is well and trully pickled. :shock:
> 
> Off to feed the horses now


ROFL.... Sooo true. We must have gone to the same BBQ school. :lol:
When pan frying or browning a strong piece of meat, I sometimes add about 1/4 bourbon. After the bourbon has worked a little and warmed up to light it to burn off the alcohol leaving a nice mild "nutty" taste. This is great when frying up mushrooms too to go with your beef steak.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, I hate to hear the barn is postponed again due to more powder. Hope you get good weather to get it up soon.


NM71, No one likes to admit they got more than they can chew. Its better and safer that you are able to return the horse before it cost more than pride by keeping it.


To the order of lamb I have nothing to offer as I would try to cook it like I do everything else on the BBQ. Til it taste good to me piece by piece, but there may not be any left by the time it taste like its cooked long enough. lol



I was able to bring my 4 wheeler back home yesterday to the surprise of my youngest daughter. I didn't get photos of the event, but she jump right up on it and unloaded it to take it for a couple of laps around the property. Grandson was tantrumed and finally got to get on with her for a couple of laps.

Here is the 4wheeler, it's an Arctic Cat 500TBX .


----------



## Sereno

Hey Roadyy. I gotta ask. Is that and old Farmall cub tractor to the left in your photo? 1940s or 50s?


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not really sure TBH. That was the only pic I have of the 4 wheeler on this computer. It was sent to me by the guy I traded for it. I did a image search for different farmall tractors and the grill looks right, but the front wheel assembly doesn't seem to match. I may be comparing them wrong by the small amount actually showing in the pic.


----------



## teresa60

All I am saying glad to see some 60+ here and i'm sooooooo happy to be back with horses

OOP's wrong thread


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Now you have got me going.
> Cooking on the BBQ as every man will agree to is a science.
> 
> My never fail method of cooking and timing reguardless of the type of roast, be it a turkey, lamb or beef.
> 
> Spit cooking first the baste. In a bowl add Oil, Dark beer, garlic, ground rosemary.
> Good supply of beer or the tipple of your choice. Must be cold.
> 
> Prep the meat rub in salt spices flour drizzle a little oil and start to cook.
> Baste as required with the beer based baste and have a drop yourself from a bottle, I said a bottle, not the bowl as the garlic can add that unexpected element to the taste. Have another bottle of beer while looking blankly at the meat cooking. Oh if you have to use a fire hose the BBQ is to hot, then have another beer while basting the meat. The science in this is to baste and have a beer, baste and have a beer. Have a beer.
> 
> I find by the time I am ****ed/ polite word drunk the meat is cooked and if not, I don't give a hoot.
> 
> I have practiced this method of BBQ cooking and have found it to be the most effective and reliable method of timing the cooking of roast meat to perfection. It is always a little underdone. Accept for the turkey he is well and trully pickled. :shock:
> 
> Off to feed the horses now


This is exactly how I cook it except I trade the beer for my wine. Just had roast beef on the bbq and yorkshire pudding on Sunday. Yum! Still eating sammiches.


----------



## Hunter65

Here is a video my friend made of our trip up to our property 3 years ago. Unfortunately Hunter wasn't old enough to ride so I rode her pally Shade and she rode the little quarter horse breeze.
Stan the scene at the end demonstrates the shower and I won't tell you who's legs those are. 

https://vimeo.com/14402332


----------



## Celeste

teresa60 said:


> All I am saying glad to see some 60+ here and i'm sooooooo happy to be back with horses
> 
> OOP's wrong thread


Sounds like the right thread to me. We talk about horses. We just tend to stray from the subject.


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning/afternoon?*

Having problems loading this mornings photos. Don't know why? Dang.


----------



## With Grace

Woke up this morning to SNOW! ughhh....the forecast says 70s by the weekend, and I am praying that holds true thru all next week. We leave for the show on Tuesday, and sleeping in my truck each night with freezing temps is going to be pretty hard on my joints!

Thanks all for the lamb recipes...am going to try one tonight and see how it goes. I blew my grocery budget by buying this, so am hoping I don't screw it up!

Last two rides tomorrow and Thursday before we leave...only have test 1 and 2 memorized, going to need a caller for the third at the show. My brain is at capacity!


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65 said:


> This is exactly how I cook it except I trade the beer for my wine. Just had roast beef on the bbq and yorkshire pudding on Sunday. Yum! Still eating sammiches.


I've never tried BBQ Yorkshire pudding.....doesn't sound very inviting either....must be an aquired taste.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> I've never tried BBQ Yorkshire pudding.....doesn't sound very inviting either....must be an aquired taste.


Its actually quite tasty


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65 said:


> Here is a video my friend made of our trip up to our property 3 years ago. Unfortunately Hunter wasn't old enough to ride so I rode her pally Shade and she rode the little quarter horse breeze.
> Stan the scene at the end demonstrates the shower and I won't tell you who's legs those are.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/14402332


Says webpage not available...I'll try again when I get home...it may be the Barracuda web filter on our company system.


----------



## Sereno

*In the saddle again... at last!*

So my wife and Amado have been after me to GET ON MY HORSE! I'm still a little dizzy but... what the heck and it was a good morning for a ride. All the horses worked up and Sereno wanted to "play" with our mare Hechicera... like he had last week. So he is a little head strong. A couple of dogs come nipping at his hind legs and WOW... his Paso corto was great and then moved into a Paso largo (equivalent to a canter or slow gallop) to catch up with the others. (I gave him his head so he would THINK that this was MY idea.)

Though still a little head strong, he was as smooth as silk and best of all???? I stayed on. :lol:

A little warm up.









Then hit the road.









Thought that I'd join the Butt shot group. Ain't she purdy?









Edge of town.









They steal the manhole covers here. This one is marked... sort of?









Dirty horses. So NICE to have hired help!


----------



## Sereno

But this is what REALY happened. :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

And then................


----------



## Sereno

I didn't want to say WHY I'm dizzy. Geeezzz. No secret anymore.

I'd forgotten that part. Funny!


----------



## Stan

Brought Roslyn a present
No pleasing some people, it even has a holder for her fortified water polite way of saying gin and tonic actually she drinks beer.
I felt sorry for her spending all day saturdays pushing a mower No pleasing some people, guess I should have got her another horse.

I forgot the persons name but to the newbe who thought they had the wrong thread. No you are in the right place and we do talk about horses.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Woke up this morning to SNOW! ughhh....the forecast says 70s by the weekend, and I am praying that holds true thru all next week. We leave for the show on Tuesday, and sleeping in my truck each night with freezing temps is going to be pretty hard on my joints!
> 
> Thanks all for the lamb recipes...am going to try one tonight and see how it goes. I blew my grocery budget by buying this, so am hoping I don't screw it up!
> 
> Last two rides tomorrow and Thursday before we leave...only have test 1 and 2 memorized, going to need a caller for the third at the show. My brain is at capacity!


 
Why not set up a camp stretcher in the horse float and take a gass heater. Thats how we do it and also a tent. Warm yourself up with a little tipple and enjoy yourself and good luck.


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> Brought Roslyn a present
> No pleasing some people, it even has a holder for her fortified water polite way of saying gin and tonic actually she drinks beer.
> I felt sorry for her spending all day saturdays pushing a mower No pleasing some people, guess I should have got her another horse.
> 
> I forgot the persons name but to the newbe who thought they had the wrong thread. No you are in the right place and we do talk about horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173418



I can't stand it Stan. :lol: We MUST be related. We had a couple of acres of lawns in New Hampshire and a long "U" shaped driveway. So it's valentine's day and I have a good sized John Deere lawn tractor delivered for cutting the lawn AND a heated cab attachment with snow blower. I TOO pointed out the cup holder. Happy Valentine's day honey!


----------



## Roadyy

Take a hammock and stretch it across the inside of the horse trailer. If it's a stock type trailer then take a tarp to cover it and add a portable heater. Voila!!! Camping


I must admit that I love sleeping in hammocks when its cooler weather. Well any weather to be honest..lol


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*My name is Linda. I am 61. I rode for many years, but became disabled and have not ridden in several years. I have started physical therapy with a therapist who promises I will ride again.* *I am a quarter horse person, and have always wanted a palomino, though I love horses and animals of all kinds.*


----------



## Sereno

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *My name is Linda. I am 61. I rode for many years, but became disabled and have not ridden in several years. I have started physical therapy with a therapist who promises I will ride again.* *I am a quarter horse person, and have always wanted a palomino, though I love horses and animals of all kinds.*


Hey cowgirl and welcome to our ahhhh.... ahhhh... mature group?  You might want to get to know some of us (or perhaps not) by going back a few pages. Some have lots of photos so you can catch up fast and jump in or .... jump out. :? :shock:

Me? You can find some info on me and others back pages too. I just jumped in and .... felt right at home with this group. :wink:

:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Linda. Glad to have you around and hope you enjoy our company.




I guess I could add a photo to the buttocks collection.


----------



## Hunter65

welcome cowgirl, where do you live? Maybe when you are better you can come ride my Quarter horse/welsh cross Palomino. If he has matured some by then that is. Great bunch of folks here.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Brought Roslyn a present
> No pleasing some people, it even has a holder for her fortified water polite way of saying gin and tonic actually she drinks beer.
> I felt sorry for her spending all day saturdays pushing a mower No pleasing some people, guess I should have got her another horse.
> 
> I forgot the persons name but to the newbe who thought they had the wrong thread. No you are in the right place and we do talk about horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173418


Stan, my DH once bought me a weedeater for my birthday. I think that both of you need to learn a few things about women.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno said:


> Hey cowgirl and welcome to our ahhhh.... ahhhh... mature group?
> :lol:


Some of us are more mature than others............... :lol:


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Some of us are more mature than others............... :lol:


OK.... where's the one with the :think: tongue sticking out and making that funny noise. 

I hit my age and don't care. :twisted: (or I've entered the wonderful world of being se-nile.) :clap:

Now aren't ya sorry that I'm feeling better today? I might even stop taking some of my drugs. :shock:


----------



## Hunter65

Oh I think it would be so much fun to go on a trek with Stan and Sereno and then hang around the camp fire all night!


----------



## Sereno

Hunter65 said:


> Oh I think it would be so much fun to go on a trek with Stan and Sereno and then hang around the camp fire all night!


I have only one comment on this.

:rofl:


----------



## Celeste

Hunter65 said:


> Oh I think it would be so much fun to go on a trek with Stan and Sereno and then hang around the camp fire all night!


Campfire songs, roast lamb, and I believe Stan is bringing beer. Montana is bringing the grass skirts.


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Campfire songs, roast lamb, and I believe Stan is bringing beer. Montana is bringing the grass skirts.


I'm sure that others would show up. Let's see what they would bring? And YOU would bring?

(back in a minute... got to go water.... never mind.) :shock:


----------



## corgi

I would bring all kinds of great ghost stories to tell around the campfire! :twisted:


----------



## Hunter65

I'll bring the smores lol ooh and wine


----------



## Roadyy

I bring some wood for the fire..


----------



## Celeste

I'll bring my guitar and play along with the campfire songs.


----------



## With Grace

I've got the lamb...perhaps kabobs???


----------



## Sereno

With Grace said:


> I've got the lamb...perhaps kabobs???


double lamb so we can stay for a WEEK and baby... we gonna ride.

Who else and what else.

(Me thinks that Stan and Company in trouble.)


----------



## Koolio

I'll bring some Irish Cream so we can do toasted marshmallow shots.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha....I'll bring the Jim Beam ( yes, I've been know to drink it from the bottle) and my famous chili! 😵

I think has finally arrived here! A really beautiful day. Sunny and 70. Great day for a ride.....Rainn seems a bit sad today, as she is now,alone since sassy pants was taken last night. We are Alltrying to pamper her a bit. We feel bad, but sure she will adjust until,we find her some company. She's not totally alone...my mom has six crazy goats, geese and lovable cats to keep,her company. 😍😀

So we rode today.....a nice ride....but .my horse is so,slow.......( how slow,is she you ask.). She is so slow that a woman walking the road (and not a fit woman T that) passed us at a walk!!!! 😜😝😃😀😳😂😂😂. 

Ya gotta love Rainer.....she slows me down to the speed of LIFE......😉😍. Just what the doctor ordered!!!!!😋

Ready to buy my plane tickets Stan and Sereno.......set a date! ✈✈✈✈😆. The JB is packed! I could really go for a bunch of fun people sitting around the fire singing....laughing.....ahhhh what fun that would be! 😀

Happy trails everyone! 🐴


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Thank you so much, and I will go to some older post. I am in TX., close to Houston.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Saw this....had to share. Love it! 

Btw, welcome cowgirl! 😃


----------



## PalominoBuck

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *My name is Linda. I am 61. I rode for many years, but became disabled and have not ridden in several years. I have started physical therapy with a therapist who promises I will ride again.* *I am a quarter horse person, and have always wanted a palomino, though I love horses and animals of all kinds.*


Welcome Linda.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

I would bring the hot dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Ready to buy my plane tickets Stan and Sereno.......set a date! ✈✈✈✈😆. The JB is packed! I could really go for a bunch of fun people sitting around the fire singing....laughing.....ahhhh what fun that would be.

I agree, I would love that. 😍💜🐴
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Awesome picture and message NickerMaker71. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm in. We have leg of lamb in the freezer and some lamb chops. No need to save your shanks, With Grace. I'll bring a brownie pudding - Stan, it's a rich heavy chocolate warm dessert that predates those molten chocolate desserts by a half-century, should suit the bill for a heavy choc dessert! 

Welcome, Linda! 

Lots of great pictures and stories on here in the last day or so. I have to say, Celeste, that my husband must be related to Stan as well. Year before last I was griping that I wanted a small push mower from walmart for trimming the yard (I like to mow but hate to trim with a riding mower, as I've never learned to be good with it). Instead, I got a JD riding mower with cupholder. Love it, but it's kind of an odd birthday present for a girl! Still don't have an easy way to trim so he has to use the weed eater after I mow. It works out okay, though, since he says I look cute on the mower (and the tractor/brush hog, too). He also thought I looked cute with a tool belt strapped around my waist on top of the barn roof when we were building it...and cleaning the car... and wait, I think I see a pattern here!


----------



## PalominoBuck

My daughter got to meet Jet today, she liked him and Jet liked her. Also some pics of me lunging Jet. We had a great 2 hour trail ride. I stopped using leg steering ( I'm not very good at it ) and started teaching him neck reigning, I think someone taught him before because Jet took to it great. I like neck reigning way better and I think Jet likes it better too.


----------



## PalominoBuck

I can only post one pic at a time.


----------



## Stan

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *My name is Linda. I am 61. I rode for many years, but became disabled and have not ridden in several years. I have started physical therapy with a therapist who promises I will ride again.* *I am a quarter horse person, and have always wanted a palomino, though I love horses and animals of all kinds.*


 
Hey Linda you just push your way in here and have your say as often as you like. I'm Stan, some info a few pages back and I hale from Northland, New Zealand.


----------



## Stan

I went over to the dark side for a quick look and shot through pretty quick before AlexS spotted me.

But here is something to consider I posted the same question on the dark side.

So what say you all to this.

My horse Stella. I call her a tart in a fun way but it conjures up the picture of difficult women. Is it possible that my attitude to her name has a spin off and she is reacting to the subconscious vibe i send out and if so would a name change, change her behavour for the better.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> I'm in. We have leg of lamb in the freezer and some lamb chops. No need to save your shanks, With Grace. I'll bring a brownie pudding - Stan, it's a rich heavy chocolate warm dessert that predates those molten chocolate desserts by a half-century, should suit the bill for a heavy choc dessert!
> 
> Welcome, Linda!
> 
> Lots of great pictures and stories on here in the last day or so. I have to say, Celeste, that my husband must be related to Stan as well. Year before last I was griping that I wanted a small push mower from walmart for trimming the yard (I like to mow but hate to trim with a riding mower, as I've never learned to be good with it). Instead, I got a JD riding mower with cupholder. Love it, but it's kind of an odd birthday present for a girl! Still don't have an easy way to trim so he has to use the weed eater after I mow. It works out okay, though, since he says I look cute on the mower (and the tractor/brush hog, too). He also thought I looked cute with a tool belt strapped around my waist on top of the barn roof when we were building it...and cleaning the car... and wait, I think I see a pattern here!


 I would teach Roslyn to use the trimmer or change the design of the gardens to accommodate the ride on Mower Dont what she who must be obeyed to get to tired. She also has her own chain saw. She kept breaking mine. Your husband is related I will hold the ladder for Roslyn so she can clean the upper windows or do a little painting.

I jumped in to have a final say in the meat it must be at room temp befor cooking but every one new that already and the pudding sounds great


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I'll bring my guitar and play along with the campfire songs.


I have heard your guitar playing, I will leave mine at home and concentrate on the beer. Great sound you have.


----------



## nvr2many

Update........... tomorrow we hit the beach. Cannot wait. I hope to get lots of pictures!!


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning/Afternoon!*

I'm running late.... Thanks Horse Forums! :lol: Looks like you all kept things alive and going after I turned in.


----------



## Roadyy

Went for a 5 mile ride around the block last evening with Trusty and got a good work out along the way. Let Amber ride him around the yard to cool him down before washing him off with some cool water and putting back out with the others.


campfire with lamb, hotdogs, music, ghost stories and some drinkers should provide me with plenty of entertainment. I'll sit back and drink my hot lemon sweet tea between laughters.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I have heard your guitar playing, I will leave mine at home and concentrate on the beer. Great sound you have.


Thanks Stan. But bring yours too. You could probably teach me some Kiwi folk songs.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our thread Linda-we have lots of fun here and a good place to air our problems.

We've been helping a neighbor set up on a 10-acre piece, DH has a long trailer so we moved the corral panels, her water tank (2500 gallons) & today a lot of boxes. Her 5th wheel trailer came in a few days ago-it's now leveled & the pop outs are in place. A lot to be done, but many of us helping. She is doing a big party this Saturday-I have to work but will go afterwards as I'm on a day shift for now (off @ 5 p.m.)


----------



## Hunter65

Oh the party is sounding like so much fun! Went for a trail ride last night with one of the young girls leasing one of the ponys. Apparently Pumpkin hasnt been on many trail rides so between her going backwards and Hunter trying to turn around it took us a while to get to the trail head. Once we got in though they had a ball. Supposed to have a heat wave coming this weekend, beautiful warm and sunny for the next week at least!


----------



## Sereno

*Just in case you miss me!*

I've posted..... with photos in the threads:

Trailer Loading.... Help
and
Thinking of using a bitless bridle

JUST in case you missed me. :lol:

Had another good ride this morning. Horses calmer. What photos? See yesterdays.


----------



## With Grace

Woke up to sun and blue skies...as Hunter said its supposed to be almost 80s this weekend and next week...thank god for small graces. Sleeping in the truck wont be so bad if its in the 50s at night. 

I did notice only the men suggested I hang a hammock in my trailer and sleep in there. The same that water their grass off the side of their front porch LOL!

Actually, in my younger days I would have tried it. Now with RA, not so much. I'd wake up unable to climb out of said hammock!


----------



## Sereno

With Grace said:


> Woke up to sun and blue skies...as Hunter said its supposed to be almost 80s this weekend and next week...thank god for small graces. Sleeping in the truck wont be so bad if its in the 50s at night.
> 
> I did notice only the men suggested I hang a hammock in my trailer and sleep in there. The same that water their grass off the side of their front porch LOL!
> 
> Actually, in my younger days I would have tried it. Now with RA, not so much. I'd wake up unable to climb out of said hammock!


Oh you Gringas! You don't "climb out of said hammock". You roll. :lol: Make sure its tied LOW.

I hope you have a great trip and adventure. (find a Holiday Inn is what I would do.)


----------



## PalominoBuck

Good luck this weekend With Grace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Go to camping store and get a cot or air mattress to put in the trailer. Buy an inverter to plug into power source/cigerette lighter to air up mattress. Go to CVS or the like and find 100% alcohol and a couple of large metal coffee cans. Pour alcohol about 1/3 of the can and drop match in. No visible smoke and puts off plenty of heat without scent. I used these in shooting houses when I hunted up north and worked great.


----------



## Koolio

*You can teach an old dog...*

I wear a helmet when I ride, every time and have done so for over 30 years. Until last night. That's when it all went wrong.

My friend asked me to help her fit her new endurance saddle for her new horse. We got everything fitted and she rode around the arena for a bit to try out her new saddle. She got off, handed me the reins and offered me her helmet and gloves. I declined on the helmet and gloves as they were both too big. Besides, I was only going for a walk around the arena to try out the newe saddle. No trotting, cantering, nothing. Heck, I didn't even bother to shorten the stirrups (which were well beyond the reach of my toes) And off we went.

Many things can happen when a horse spooks. Sometimes the rider loses his or her seat and falls off. I didn't. I was EJECTED, rodeo style. 

Luckily, other than a bruised hip, a very sore lower back and leather burns one my right hand, nothing was hurt more than my pride. I cannot believe what an idiot I was, riding a new horse with a new saddle without a helmet or gloves. 

I did learn something. First, I am no acrobat. The tuck and role from a mid air launch hurts like hell when you are over forty. Second, never assume you are up for a quick easy ride. The horse is assured to remind you never to make assumptions.

What are your "getting dumped" stories?


----------



## Roadyy

She was a flag girl in our junior high band and I was just an average Joe. We dated for 2 years before she dumped me when her family moved away.


----------



## teresa60

Sorry posted twice


----------



## teresa60

Everyone I know tells me I'm crazy to start riding horses agian. Yes I have heard a lot of "AT YOUR AGE" comments. I'm 63 and found on this forum that many members are around my age .:happydance:


----------



## Celeste

I actually rode without a helmet for over 40 years. About a year ago, after one of my friends was in a coma for a month after falling off her horse, my DH and I bought helmets. The first time that I put mine on, I realized that it was a good idea. 

I had not been thrown in years. Something startled my horse. She jumped to the side, then took off at a gallop. Years ago I would have had no trouble with that. Now between bad balance and weak legs due to a neurological problem, I just couldn't get back up and I bit the dust. I didn't actually hit my head, but I did think about that I could have. 

After I hit the dirt, my horse stopped galloping, came back, and she looked at me. I could almost hear her thinking, "What are you doing down there? Shouldn't we be riding?" 

I found a ditch for her to stand in and managed to get back on and continue my ride.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> She was a flag girl in our junior high band and I was just an average Joe. We dated for 2 years before she dumped me when her family moved away.


Does anybody besides me see a pattern of bad behavior among the men on this thread?


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Does anybody besides me see a pattern of bad behavior among the men on this thread?


How was my behavior bad?? You knew Zeline didn't you?


----------



## Country Woman

teresa60 said:


> Everyone I know tells me I'm crazy to start riding horses agian. Yes I have heard a lot of "AT YOUR AGE" comments. I'm 63 and found on this forum that many members are around my age .:happydance:


Lots of people got after me too


----------



## Sereno

*We didn't ASK anyone else.*



Country Woman said:


> Lots of people got after me too


My wife and I had not ridden for over 40 years. In our late 50's, I came home one day and asked? "What do you think about getting a couple of horses?"

Deal was done. We started a new phase in our lives in so many ways.

Good luck.


----------



## Sereno

*Quick rant.... or the facts.*

7:45 PM our time. LOTS of gun shots very close to us. Wife is... I don't know what she is doing other then trying to advise me from her vantage spot... 

We've done this before. Dogs poisoned and dead. Only the change in their bark alerted me of trouble. Others waiting for them to die so they can come over the walls.... our dogs died doing their jobs and I did mine.

Wife is still yelling while I'm in the bathroom NOT watering the lawn.

4 dogs going nuts... yelling from ... over there.

I finish and grab BOB.... and go out to confront whatever. Dogs race into the house looking for comfort. Fine bunch they are.

Bob and I are ready. We have been trained and hope that we get it right.

More shooting. More yelling. I'm more alert.

Welcome to my world!

I assest the situation after several minutes. I join our dogs inside and look for some comfort here....... with BOB next to me as we listen.
.................

Some have objected to my and/or others posts being not so mature. I know have NO question of whom is mature and I don't give a dang one way or another. I've sent a PM that I have to take back. Nearing the end of our riding times and .. our lives... I'd rather say 'THANK YOU" to as many as I can for sharing rather then worrying about 1 or 2 that find offense in my/our banter of sharing and good honest fun.

Sorry to PEE on our party tonight BUTT ... I needed to vent. (I have NO idea what little thingy to put here.) Have a good night/morning all.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno, did you drink up all of Stan's beer?


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Sereno, did you drink up all of Stan's beer?


I think that a middle finger is up for you tonight. Go away.


----------



## With Grace

I must have missed something somewhere...I haven't seen anyone take offense to any behavior in here...

Sereno - your post makes me glad you know Bob very well, sounds very scary there at the moment. Take care!!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, glad you were not seriously hurt. We sometimes forget how scary riding can be. I got a reminder this afternoon.

One of the trainers was giving a lesson to a little 8 year old girl. They were in the round pen and doing some low jumps at a trot. For some reason, the lesson horse threw a bucking fit and the little girl came off and landed under the horse. The horse stomped on the little girl, right on her chest! The scream that little dear let out is unforgettable. Luckily, the girl's mother did not see this actually happen. The trainer and I are the only ones that saw her get stomped. She was wearing a helmet, thank goodness.

The trainer immediately immobolized her and 911 was called. It was a sight to see. They sent a firetruck, two ambulances and a rescue squad. They were quick and efficient. They didn't want to take any chances with such a traumatic injury. We suspect she has a broken collarbone, and several ribs. The outline of the horse's hoof was already visible as a bruise and the skin had been torn off her chest in the shape of a hoof. They were afraid of internal injuries so they decided to bring in a helicopter to fly her to a trauma center.

We took the horses out of the front field and the helicpter landed there. I was very impressed that all the other horses in the other fields hardly reacted to the noise, sirens, helipcoter, and all the strange activity.






I am waiting to get word on how the little one is doing. She was very calm by the time she was flown out. I told her I would take video of the helicopter landing and taking off so she could see it when she feels better.

I just hope this doesn't scare her away from horses. She has already said she never wants to get on THAT horse again, and I don't blame her. Poor little girl. She must have been so scared. Her mom couldnt fly with her and the trauma center is at least an hour away. I hope I hear good news soon,

Ok,..carry on with campfires and pictures, and rants, and whatever! Just ride safe everyone!!!!


----------



## corgi

*Update! She's going to be ok*

Trainer just called. The little girl ended up with only cracked ribs! Big sigh of relief. And now she has a cool story to tell her friends when she feels better.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Country Woman said:


> Lots of people got after me too


I TOO have been warned by family members and friends!! I am a hip replacement patient, and six surgeries later...my family doesn't want me going in again! Nor do I....that is why I am still so,flabbergasted that DH has given this whole horse thing a go....

Thing is....I am very active and could get hurt in many things I do. I actually thought one of my students would have pushed me down the stairs last year on several occasions....so, you try to be careful cause you never know when you will go flying.....and also why I am sticking to OLD, half dead horses! Lol. But I also think my family and DH especially see how HAPPY I am now that I am back in the saddle. Horses are in my blood, and I have always felt something was missing all these years. 😊

But once again, I try to be very careful! I am a bit nervous about this weekend, as I am going to,be working a 'green' horse at the clinic. BUT, I have the option to do total ground work if I don't feel comfortable riding her.....I have it good right now with my SLOW horsey, so I don't want to hurt myself on a horse that isn't mine! 

Sereno....is your swamp fever acting up again? I'm confused at your last vent! 😕😆

No riding for me today, but I did take my doggie doo out for a walk back behind the house. Although we live in "town" we live on the edge, so I have access to some nice woods to walk in! Here are some pics!

Happy trails all...and BE SAFE!!!! 😃


----------



## NickerMaker71

More pics....it's getting greener here! Slowly!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, I know, I what I forgot to say in regards to family and friends warning about riding....I finally had to tell some members to lay off a bit because all their warnings were, and ARE putting the fear of god in me and when i am on the back of the horse thats not a good place to be.....scared....the horse can sense it!! 

to explain better, Although I know they care, their continual reminders and warnings makes me doubt my abilities as a horsewoman....deep in my heart and soul I know I can ride and ride well....but like I said the constant reminders rattle in my brain, scare me, and Make me doubt myself. Does that make sense? It does to my mom, and she as let up a bit!. Which helps in gaining my confidence back after being out of the saddle all of these years.

So, anyway, that's my story, and i totally get being warned or talked too....infact, I am glad to hear I'm not the only one! 😊

Sit solid everyone! 😉


----------



## Ladytrails

Sereno, I hope your neighborhood is quiet now and that Bob was not called into duty. Please keep us posted on your safety. 

Definitely I agree that, many of us, facing the first days of the best years of the rest of our lives, must make choices about how to spend them. For me, it is important to focus on a circle of acquaintances and friends who support me and not pay much attention to the rest. I think we over-40 ladies here get a kick out of you men and your comments. I also relate to Nicker's comments that we are well aware of our mortality and frailties, such as they may be, and it may require more courage now than when we were younger to get on the horse and take those calculated risks associated with equine activities. 

Cacowgirl, glad to hear your first week or so has gone well and that you get to do an evening event tomorrow! Fun!


----------



## AlexS

Oh I assumed it was all in joke, it can be hard to tell from written words sometimes, and nothing I read seemed to be argument worthy - so I am going with joking. 

Sereno, I hope you don't mind me asking, but I can't tell who is who in your photos... are you black? There tends to be one attractive looking black man in a few of your photos, so I am not sure if that is you or not? 

I have a reasonable reason for asking. The best foster kid I have ever had, is black. I tend to refer to him as kid 1, as I can't name them publically. Because he is awesome, if I ask for help, he will give it, but other than that, he will stay away. I ask him why, as he has been with me for about 18 months now, he claims 'horses are for white people'. 

I struggle with that, because I don't really see anything as for white people or black people, that's just not how I see the world. I have quite a few black friends, my hubby has more than I do, but none are horsey.

He is not usually a race based kid, so I am looking for ways to address that with him, and I am at a loss. 

Is anyone else here black, and can offer words of advise? I ask from a good place. Promise, I love kid 1, and I tried to adopt him a while ago when I thought that might be possible. He's the best ever.


----------



## AlexS

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, I know, I what I forgot to say in regards to family and friends warning about riding....I finally had to tell some members to lay off a bit because all their warnings were, and ARE putting the fear of god in me and when i am on the back of the horse thats not a good place to be.....scared....the horse can sense it!!
> 
> to explain better, Although I know they care, their continual reminders and warnings makes me doubt my abilities as a horsewoman....deep in my heart and soul I know I can ride and ride well....but like I said the constant reminders rattle in my brain, scare me, and Make me doubt myself. Does that make sense? It does to my mom, and she as let up a bit!. Which helps in gaining my confidence back after being out of the saddle all of these years.
> 
> So, anyway, that's my story, and i totally get being warned or talked too....infact, I am glad to hear I'm not the only one! 😊
> 
> Sit solid everyone! 😉


I do understand that, but I think it's a personality thing. I'd personally rather be told every little thing I am doing wrong, I prefer a tough trainer who busts my balls (that are a little higher on my chest). 

I'd take it as them trying to help, rather than ripping you apart. Are they coming from a good place or a bad place?


----------



## PalominoBuck

corgi said:


> Koolio, glad you were not seriously hurt. We sometimes forget how scary riding can be. I got a reminder this afternoon.
> 
> One of the trainers was giving a lesson to a little 8 year old girl. They were in the round pen and doing some low jumps at a trot. For some reason, the lesson horse threw a bucking fit and the little girl came off and landed under the horse. The horse stomped on the little girl, right on her chest! The scream that little dear let out is unforgettable. Luckily, the girl's mother did not see this actually happen. The trainer and I are the only ones that saw her get stomped. She was wearing a helmet, thank goodness.
> 
> The trainer immediately immobolized her and 911 was called. It was a sight to see. They sent a firetruck, two ambulances and a rescue squad. They were quick and efficient. They didn't want to take any chances with such a traumatic injury. We suspect she has a broken collarbone, and several ribs. The outline of the horse's hoof was already visible as a bruise and the skin had been torn off her chest in the shape of a hoof. They were afraid of internal injuries so they decided to bring in a helicopter to fly her to a trauma center.
> 
> We took the horses out of the front field and the helicpter landed there. I was very impressed that all the other horses in the other fields hardly reacted to the noise, sirens, helipcoter, and all the strange activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting to get word on how the little one is doing. She was very calm by the time she was flown out. I told her I would take video of the helicopter landing and taking off so she could see it when she feels better.
> 
> I just hope this doesn't scare her away from horses. She has already said she never wants to get on THAT horse again, and I don't blame her. Poor little girl. She must have been so scared. Her mom couldnt fly with her and the trauma center is at least an hour away. I hope I hear good news soon,
> 
> Ok,..carry on with campfires and pictures, and rants, and whatever! Just ride safe everyone!!!![/
> 
> I just prayed for her. I hope she is well soon.


----------



## corgi

Thanks PB!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Alex, I guess what I am tying to say is that my family is SO worried about me "getting hurt" again, this time from a horse...not a car accident, that they are over protective....even though I am over forty! &#55357;&#56835; their over protectiveness makes me doubt my abilities....although I know I was a very strong rider when I was younger, and still feel that I have it, so to speak. BUT, when they constantly say 'be careful' every time you turn Round, you start to lose your nerve and confidence. I just need more time in the saddle to gain MY self confidence back and not allow them to affect me so much.....


----------



## AlexS

3rd post in a row, ah well.  

Kid 1 had a baseball game today, it was against a local team, so of course many of the parents from our team went to the away game. It was in the inner city, close to where I live. 

First pic is kid 1, while I am screaming his name, go kid GO!!! He even head nods me which means I hear you please stop screaming now, I am embarrassed by you. Whatever, being embarrassed is part of being a kid, and he doesn't have the family there to do it - so I take it as my role. The other kids all grew up together, so the other parents know all the other kids, no one knew kid 1 until I was screaming for him. A few games ago someone asked me if he was my kid, (he is black, I am white, so they wonder) so I explained he is a foster kid, now all the parents cheer him. It honestly makes me want to hug them all, but how do I do that and look sane? So I wipe my eyes and thank them silently. 

Second pic is the team we played tonight. It was a home game for that team, an inner city team in a bad neighborhood. This was their stands, and there's what, 8 parents there? We had more than that. It's such a shame for those kids. It was a home game for them, and not many in that town work - so why couldn't they be there? 

I can't foster them all, but I would if I could.


----------



## AlexS

NickerMaker71 said:


> Alex, I guess what I am tying to say is that my family is SO worried about me "getting hurt" again, this time from a horse...not a car accident, that they are over protective....even though I am over forty! �� their over protectiveness makes me doubt my abilities....although I know I was a very strong rider when I was younger, and still feel that I have it, so to speak. BUT, when they constantly say 'be careful' every time you turn Round, you start to lose your nerve and confidence. I just need more time in the saddle to gain MY self confidence back and not allow them to affect me so much.....



If you are not comfortable saying publically where you are in PA, message me, if you are close to SE PA. I am in Berks county. I'd be more than happy to help you get your confidence back if we are close enough. I can lunge you on your horse or put you on my boy who trots about a step when he is excited, he is a dead head. 


My husband freaks out when I ride, 'those horses will kill you one day', so I leave my phone in the car. I call him before I ride and tell him I am leaving my phone in the car, and will check in in 90 mins. He comes from a place of not understanding horses, so they are dangerous to him. And he cares about me. 

I think your family cares about you too, so they worry.


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> Oh I assumed it was all in joke, it can be hard to tell from written words sometimes, and nothing I read seemed to be argument worthy - so I am going with joking.
> 
> Sereno, I hope you don't mind me asking, but I can't tell who is who in your photos... are you black? There tends to be one attractive looking black man in a few of your photos, so I am not sure if that is you or not?
> 
> I have a reasonable reason for asking. The best foster kid I have ever had, is black. I tend to refer to him as kid 1, as I can't name them publically. Because he is awesome, if I ask for help, he will give it, but other than that, he will stay away. I ask him why, as he has been with me for about 18 months now, he claims 'horses are for white people'.
> 
> I struggle with that, because I don't really see anything as for white people or black people, that's just not how I see the world. I have quite a few black friends, my hubby has more than I do, but none are horsey.
> 
> He is not usually a race based kid, so I am looking for ways to address that with him, and I am at a loss.
> 
> Is anyone else here black, and can offer words of advise? I ask from a good place. Promise, I love kid 1, and I tried to adopt him a while ago when I thought that might be possible. He's the best ever.


I would read him Lonesome Dove ( leaving out the "sporting woman" parts ), in it Deets, a member of there cattle drive is the best Horseman, scouter for trails and water, he kept them safe from bandits and was the best hunter of them all.

Also, here is something that you could show him, one of the most famous cowboys ever was black. here is the story with pictures.


The most famous black cowboy of all, Nat Love
Nate Love, also know as Deadwood ****, was born a slave in Tennessee. He he had a love of the free and wild life on the range. Soon he was known as a good all around cowboy.

Nate found a Texas outfit that had delivered its herd and was preparing to go back down to Texas. There were several good black cowboys in the outfit. After sharing breakfast with the crew, Nate asked the trail boss for a job. The boss agreed if Nate could break a horse named Good Eye, the wildest horse in the outfit. Bronco Jim, another black cowboy gave Nate some pointers and Nate rode that horse. He said later that it was the toughest ride he had ever had.

The work was very hard. Nate rode through hailstorms so violent that only strong men could withstand them. The first time he met hostile Indians, he admitted he was too scared to run. After going through a number of such trials he adjusted to the ways of the cattle country and could handle any problem, 

Nate had a forty-five and he took every chance he could to practice with it and he got very good with it. There came a time when he could shoot better than any of his friends.

Nate left the Texas Panhandle, and rode into Arizona where he got a job working for an outfit on the Gila River. He had ridden many of the trails of the southwest and he believed that he was a capable cowboy. While in Arizona working with Mexican vaqueros, he learned to speak Spanish like a native and he became very good at reading brands.

In the spring of 1876, Nate Love's outfit received orders to deliver three thousand steer to Deadwood City in the Dakota Territory. They arrived July 3rd. The town was getting ready for the 4th of July. The mining men and gamblers had gotten together and organized a contest with $200 prize money. Nate said that six of the dozen men in the contest were Black. Each black cowboy was to rope, throw, tie bridles, and saddle a mustang in the shortest possible time. The wildest horses were chosen for this event. Nate roped, threw, tied bridles, saddled, and mounted his mustang in exactly nine minutes. The next competitor took twelve minutes and thirty seconds. In the rifle and Colt events, shooting at 100 and 250 yards with 14 shots, Nate placed all of his shots in the bulls eye and 10 of the 12 pistol shots in the bulls eye.

Nate Love was the obvious winner and along with the prize money, the town gave Nate the title of "Deadwood ****"


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex and Nicker, my DH is always within earshot when I'm working my young one, and usually when I'm on my trusty mare as well. In fact, the other day I jumped down off my horse trailer fender after I dismounted onto it, landed wrong and yelled out and he was there in 5 seconds, having been listening for my voice just in case. He doesn't stop me from doing what I want, but he worries more than I know. So, we have our habits and our safety precautions. I wear my phone on my person when I ride. I call/text before I leave home (usually I ride alone) and let DH know which direction I'm going. If I go into neighbor's pastures (huge, hilly, wonderful riding place) it would be hard to find my body if you didn't know where to look, so I tell him where I'm headed if I get off the road. I carry a whistle when I'm in the woods.... I wear a helmet most of the time I'm on my trusty mare and always when I'm on the youngster, and I'll never ride the youngster off property without DH being with me. I have excellent tack and safety straps (night latches, grab straps, roughout seats for grip). So, I feel that I don't take very many chances outside of the basic risk of being around horses. I am determined to become a better rider while I still can....and I'm grateful for DH's support every day. 

Also, AlexS - look up Tom Bass. He is a legend among show horses here in Missouri. He was a gifted horseman. Even though he's been gone for years, he is still remembered at horse shows and such, where he has legacy trophies named after him and he is fondly remembered. I would also suggest that history shows that many of the greatest horses were raised and trained/handled by African American horsemen. They may have been slaves in the old days or employees, and perhaps not in a financial position to own or show, but they made a huge contribution to the equine industry with their knowledge.


----------



## PalominoBuck

LadyTrails, may I ask what DH stands for?


----------



## PalominoBuck

The sunset by my house today, God's beauty.


----------



## Ladytrails

PB, beautiful pics. DH = dear husband. Likewise, DW = dearest wife  My DH can also be known as Mr. Trails, while Stan's DW is otherwise known to us oldies as SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed), or "She" for short!


----------



## AlexS

PalominoBuck said:


> LadyTrails, may I ask what DH stands for?


Darling Husband, DD is darling daughter etc. 


Thanks for the recommendations on black cowboys, I am not American, so I don't know. I will certainly look into them. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ladytrails

AlexS, one of the most up-and-coming rodeo cowboys is African American these days; I can't remember what his name is but he's in the top 10 or so as I recall.


----------



## AlexS

PB, you live in a lovely place. I am happily married, but heck I am not ecstatic, LOL, he can be left. 

Totally joking, kind of, I have the best hubby in the world, but he could live in a better place.


----------



## Country Woman

PalominoBuck said:


> corgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koolio, glad you were not seriously hurt. We sometimes forget how scary riding can be. I got a reminder this afternoon.
> 
> One of the trainers was giving a lesson to a little 8 year old girl. They were in the round pen and doing some low jumps at a trot. For some reason, the lesson horse threw a bucking fit and the little girl came off and landed under the horse. The horse stomped on the little girl, right on her chest! The scream that little dear let out is unforgettable. Luckily, the girl's mother did not see this actually happen. The trainer and I are the only ones that saw her get stomped. She was wearing a helmet, thank goodness.
> 
> The trainer immediately immobolized her and 911 was called. It was a sight to see. They sent a firetruck, two ambulances and a rescue squad. They were quick and efficient. They didn't want to take any chances with such a traumatic injury. We suspect she has a broken collarbone, and several ribs. The outline of the horse's hoof was already visible as a bruise and the skin had been torn off her chest in the shape of a hoof. They were afraid of internal injuries so they decided to bring in a helicopter to fly her to a trauma center.
> 
> We took the horses out of the front field and the helicpter landed there. I was very impressed that all the other horses in the other fields hardly reacted to the noise, sirens, helipcoter, and all the strange activity.
> 
> Helicopter lands in horse field - YouTube
> 
> I am waiting to get word on how the little one is doing. She was very calm by the time she was flown out. I told her I would take video of the helicopter landing and taking off so she could see it when she feels better.
> 
> I just hope this doesn't scare her away from horses. She has already said she never wants to get on THAT horse again, and I don't blame her. Poor little girl. She must have been so scared. Her mom couldnt fly with her and the trauma center is at least an hour away. I hope I hear good news soon,
> 
> Ok,..carry on with campfires and pictures, and rants, and whatever! Just ride safe everyone!!!![/
> 
> I just prayed for her. I hope she is well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am praying that the girl is ok
> I can understand why she does not want to get on that horse
> again
Click to expand...


----------



## Country Woman

Hubby saw me get bucked off my lease horse 
so he is a little scared of letting me ride again


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails said:


> AlexS, one of the most up-and-coming rodeo cowboys is African American these days; I can't remember what his name is but he's in the top 10 or so as I recall.


You are right, I have seen him, but can't remember his name either. Heck I can't remember where I parked my car when I go to the store. But I know you are right, I will look into him. 

I think I have unwillingly caused him to be a snob. We go to rodeos but I ride English, I am a jumper, by choice. I also take the kids to Devon for the GP jumping. I don't believe I talk any crap, but I do go ballistic jumping up and down over Devon. I think I have influenced him in that. And there are no black GP level jumpers I know of. 

I didn't mean to influence him, it's just my thing, so my support is much more when I watch it.


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS, thank you. 
If your not ectatically happy you can stop on by. Lol.
Just kidding.
Wisconsin is a beautiful place.


----------



## PalominoBuck

AlexS said:


> Darling Husband, DD is darling daughter etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on black cowboys, I am not American, so I don't know. I will certainly look into them. I appreciate it.


Thank you for the explanation of DH.


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman, my hubby saw me on the ground more than once, or walking home when I had an unscheduled dismount.... and finally grounded me until I found a better horse. It's the only time in our marriage that he limited my choices, but I knew he was right even though I didn't want to admit it to him. (I was still able to feel a ridge in my skull that I think was a healing fracture...didn't realize it until the swelling went down.) Anyway, helmets went on after that and we found my TWH mare that you've heard about already, my steady Eddy mare. He was right to work for safer conditions, but it's been harder for you up there in Canada because you have to work through stables.


----------



## Country Woman

Marc wants me to be safe and not get hurt


----------



## AlexS

PalominoBuck said:


> AlexS, thank you.
> If your not ectatically happy you can stop on by. Lol.
> Just kidding.
> Wisconsin is a beautiful place.


I have the best husband in the world, But what are your winters like? :lol:

Heads up, as nuts as Stan is, he stands more chance than you.... just so we are all clear. :lol::lol:


----------



## Country Woman

I too have a good hubby


----------



## AlexS

Yea good hubbies rule! And is the key to a successful marriage. 

Brad didn't want to foster kids, I did so he heard me. I went from that to teenage delinquent boys, he bought into what I said so much, he said who else would give them a home. 

I have a good one.


----------



## Country Woman

I got married 3 years ago to my hubby 
love him lots
we have kids from previous relationships mine is 28 and his is 19


----------



## AlexS

Country Woman said:


> I got married 3 years ago to my hubby
> love him lots
> we have kids from previous relationships mine is 28 and his is 19



You have a good one too!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Thanks Stan. But bring yours too. You could probably teach me some Kiwi folk songs.


 No kiwi folk songs, just country, or the why do red cows have white milk when they are always eating green grass. There is the one about the red back in the long drop


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Does anybody besides me see a pattern of bad behavior among the men on this thread?


 
No. No and No


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I have the best husband in the world, But what are your winters like? :lol:
> 
> Heads up, as nuts as Stan is, he stands more chance than you.... just so we are all clear. :lol::lol:


 
Nuts. NUTS, I've missed you to.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> No kiwi folk songs, just country, or the why do red cows have white milk when they are always eating green grass. There is the one about the red back in the long drop



You can call me nuts, but say this. Read this how does it make any sense, you are doomed and so the perfect partner for me.  Nuts, you are that.


----------



## Stan

*GUIDO THE ITALIAN LOVER*

*A virile, 60+ Italian gentleman named Guido was relaxing at his favorite bar in Rome when he managed to attract a spectacular young blond woman.*

*Things progressed to the point where he invited her back to his apartment and, after some small talk, they retired to his bedroom where he rattled her senseless.*

*After a pleasant interlude he asked with a smile, "So, you finish?" She paused for a second, frowned, and replied, "No."*

*Surprised, Guido reached for her and the rattling resumed.*
*This time she thrashed about wildly and there were screams of passion..*

*The rattling finally ends and, again, Guido smiles and asks, "You finish?" Again, after a short pause, she returns his smile, cuddles closer to him and softly says, "No."*

*Stunned, but damned if he was going to leave this woman unsatisfied. Guido reaches for the woman yet again.*
*Using the last of his strength, he barely manages it, but they end together screaming, bucking, clawing and ripping the bed sheets.*

*Exhausted, Guido falls onto his back, gasping..*

*Barely able to turn his head, he looks into her eyes, smiles proudly and asked again, "You finish?"*

*Barely able to speak, the beautiful blond whispers in his ear,**"No, I'm Norwegian."*






























I have most likely got myself fermly in the poo without a shovel. And to top it off SWMBO has broken the ride on mower my solution is to let the horses into the yard she said no, Ill buy her a weed eater tomorrow.


----------



## Stan

*One day God was looking down at earth and saw all of the rascally behaviour that was going on.. So He called one of His angels and sent the angel to earth for a time. 


When he returned, he told God, 'Yes, it is bad on earth; 95% are misbehaving and only 5% are not. 


God thought for a moment and said, 'Maybe I had better send down a second angel to get another opinion.' 


So God called another angel and sent him to earth for a time. When the angel returned he went to God and said, 'Yes, it's true. The earth is in decline; 95% are misbehaving, but 5% are being good..' 



God was not pleased. So He decided to e-mail the 5% who were good, because he wanted to encourage them, and give them a little something to help them keep going. 


Do you know what the e-mail said? *





*
Okay , I was just wondering, because I didn't get one either.*


----------



## Stan

*To Be 8 again! 
**
A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, watching his* *wife, who was
looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not 
far off he asked what she'd like to have for her birthday.

'I'd like to be eight again', she replied, still looking in the mirror ..

On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl of Coco Pops, and then took her to Adventure World theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming Roller Coaster, everything there was.

Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down. He then took her to a McDonald's where he ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake.

Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and her favorite candy, M&M's. What a fabulous adventure! 

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted. 

He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, 'Well Dear, what was it like being eight again?
**
**Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed. 

'I meant my dress size, you retard!!!!'
**
**Even when a man is listening, he is gonna get it wrong.*
__________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Celeste

About Sereno, I think that he was just picking on me for picking on him. He surely knows we love him.


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, AlexS, I agree that our DH's are all keepers. Sacrifices every day to keep us happy and safe. Wouldn't trade mine for the world, although at times I'd cheerfully strangle him and I daresay there are people who wonder why I haven't already done so. 

AlexS, I think Sereno is the white man with the sidearm in one of his pictures. I think it's their friend/riding companion who is the tall black man. Sereno, where are you? Hope you are well and safe and soon back with us!

Stan, you are incorrigible. Have I said that before? Why buy Ros a weedeater? Just send her out there with pruning shears to cut the grass! Lots of bending, good for the abs and back, don't you think? See what she says and get back to us. 

Have a great day, everyone. it's raining here, slowwwly...and I'm hoping for a few more inches of rain. Only 5 for the year and we're still 15+ behind for the 12 months.


----------



## Roadyy

I think it was said best by the wife in War Horse, "I may hate you more, but I'll will not love you less".


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I think it was said best by the wife in War Horse, "I may hate you more, but I'll will not love you less".


Was that about Stan?


----------



## Roadyy

I don't recall if it was in reference to Stan or Sereno...lol I always get the first without the last. I'll tell you why.


I used to be a smoker and my wife always complained about the cost of them. I made the mistake of sending her after me a carton once. Apparently she decided to find me the cheapest brand and try to force me to smoke them if I wanted to smoke. While searching she ran across rolling tobacco and compared the cost of paper and a can as to the cost of a carton of premade. She came waltzing in with a huge prideful smile on her face like she just found the greatest deal ever and sat the bag in front of me. I, ofcourse, raised mortal cain about the aggravation it is to roll them every time I wanted to smoke and her response was to quit smoking. So I went ahead and used it to prove a point.


Well, a few weeks go by and it's her time for cycling. She texts me to stop off and pick up her some feminine hygiene products on my way home. I go through the isles looking for the cheapest brand and run across cotton balls. Well the light bulb went off and I grab a huge bag of them and headed for the sewing department to grab some thread. Yep, I walked in and dropped that bag in front of her with a smile that looked like the cat that just ate the canary.

She commenced to opening the bag and asked what was all of this. I explained that her products were too dang expensive and this would save a lot of money by rolling her own. She begins to complain about the trouble with this idea and that she couldn't do it this way, which I knew she would say. I smiled and said if you can't do this then you should quit!.


----------



## With Grace

Ahh a bunch of comedians today!!

Was checking in to see if Sereno was ok...

Had a great lesson yesterday, finally ran through all three tests and they went well, my trainer was pleased. The show doesnt start til next Thursday, but we haul the horses on Tuesday. I'll be hauling by myself again, plus one other horse. A little nervous, but I know it will go fine. I think we are taking the major highways, but at off times, so it should be a smooth ride and is only over an hour drive. Will get Kes settled in, drop the trailer and then drive home for the night. I'll head back on Wednesday to start working with Kes in the big arenas, and will spend the night in the truck. Sleeping bag and blow up mattress all ready to go. It's not going to be so rough...there could be worse places to sleep than the back of a Land Rover LOL!


----------



## Roadyy

Great Luck, WG. I hope you have a bed as soft as cotton to make sure you get plenty of rest.


----------



## Country Woman

Hey nice to to see everyone again 
have a great day


----------



## Country Woman

good luck WG have fun


----------



## nvr2many

Well, we are back!!! We made it! Woot woot! The horses settled in just fine and all went very well! Welllllllllll, except, I have another thing to add to the "what are your horses scared of" thread. THE OCEAN! Ha ha, I had to lead my mare to the water, she was not having any of the roaring and the sand washing from beneath her feet, well, she was not a fan. There are three stages of sand at the beach, the too loose, too wet, and just right, lol. Here are some pics. 
























































Got a leather burn..............










Found two dollars on the beach.............. sand ones of course...........










Back to truck..........










Detour the bay...........










Love to splash! 





































The splashing is cute and all, but I just don't get it. Used to think they wanted to see how deep the water was before moving on but na, they would just stand and splash as long as you let them. :shock: Thanks for looking and sharing with me.


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful scenery all around. How did you get the leather burn?


----------



## Hunter65

We are having a clinic at the barn on Saturday for Mounted Archery.
Has anyone ever tried this?
I want to sign up but I'm not sure. These days I have enough just controlling Hunter let alone shooting arrows from his back. lol


----------



## Hunter65

OMG nver2many awesome picts. We have a few beaches around here like that but we aren't supposed to ride on them.


----------



## Roadyy

Uhmm, Hunter you may want to rethink trying that..Like you said, you have a hard time controlling hunter with reins, imagine what would happen if you lean forward in your seat while the reins are on neck.


take pictures of the clinic for us though...lol



Same here. We can't ride the beaches that I know of.


----------



## nvr2many

@ Roadyy, from her resisting and freaking a bit about the water, she kept wanting to climb in my lap! LOL. 

@ Hunter65, thank you! And love that pic of yours!!! Edit>>>>> Oh my bad, I thought that was you  still cool!

And after looking at those photos! (mine), I am on a diet!!! OMG I let myself go!! No more fast food, no more soda!!!


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> @ Roadyy, from her resisting and freaking a bit about the water, she kept wanting to climb in my lap! LOL.
> 
> @ Hunter65, thank you! And love that pic of yours!!!


Ya unfortunately that's not me. :-( I'm thinking about trying it though. I will definately post picts if I do it. Just gotta talk to DH his work plans keep changing and now he will be leaving Sunday or Monday for 8-9 weeks so don't know how happy he will be with spending all day Sat at the barn.


----------



## Country Woman

looks like the horses were having fun


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, we aren't young bucks and does anymore. We slow down just a tad and our metabolism drops to leave unused meals lingering around. I could stand to lose about 30 pounds to get back to my ideal weight, but feel good where I am for the most part. When I get to the point of not wanting to go do anything or just want to sleep all the time then I'll say I need to exercise more to lose a few pounds..


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Hunter have fun 
take pictutes


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman said:


> Hey Hunter have fun
> take pictutes



I used to ride on the beach


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hey Hunter have fun
> take pictutes


You should come watch


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> I used to ride on the beach


I did as well when I took out trail rides but Mud Bay is really bad now for sinking sand. White Rock and Jerico Beaches are now really the only good ones to ride on. Centennial Beach is nasty mud.


----------



## Hunter65

I was looking for some picts for the beaches around here and came across a few photos of where I and CW (and a few others live). I never tire of seeing the mountains.


----------



## nvr2many

Beautiful!!!
I just hopped on my mare for a quick (hour) ride and want to just ask............. do any of you just want to get off and kick the crap out of your horse??!! Wow! What a "B" she was being!!! Balk, balk, balk! My gelding of course kept screaming like a little girl and she kept wanting to fight me and turn around. If I was in my saddle I would have handled things a bit differently, but bareback, well, I had to tire her out and make things very unpleasant to fight me and the good part was I won! But dang! I wanted to kill her at one point. I could see myself jumping off and just smacking the crap out of her. Wow, I feel like a bad person just saying that, lol. I just have to remember how much I love her when she takes care of me, lol. 

End Rant! Cookies for those that read this...


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you for this (recommended) thread. Hope am in the right place,finally. Am 59 1/2 y/o. Started lessons @ 50,was doing pretty good 'till got scared of canter. A friend wanted to help..long story short,was way overhorsed,a freak thing happened (pavement worker waving a pamphlet), & 'tho manged to control his feet abit couldn't control his mind to not head for fence (knew I would die, so bailed,remembering to let go of stirrups). End result bad crash w/busted bones(ankle,ribs,pelvis from kick as he went to fence). I gave up my childhood dream,figuring was too old. Horsewoman co-worker recently pushed me into new lessons. Had one 2 wks ago. Could barely get one 'cuz let my body go (depression,no motivation,but no excuses I guess), & was far more scared than I thought I would be. That's my "introduction", & past has to be past. Have 2nd lesson this Sunday, w/not much more hope for my leg strength, but hope for my buried passion to be renewed. I do apologise for expressing so much,but it's where I've come from, but just need to go forward. Is this a good place to do that, & just share the tiny progress once in awhile? (not a good "chatter" as not 20 y/o!) Won't relate all this junk again unless asked! Thanks for the opportunity to connect.


----------



## Roadyy

I like cookies. If you don't believe just ask me and I'll tell you.


Trusty has never given me that kind of fit, but I have a couple of the others that lead me towards that feeling so I cut it short with a positive note.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome TJ.
This is as good a place as any to express yourself. We all have a past that led us here so don't be hesitant about your experience.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome TJ Congrats on getting back in the saddle. I did it 5 years ago and now love it! This is a great place to come and hang out.

Nvr2many I hear ya. I have been having a lot of issues with Hunter lately not wanting to leave the barn for trail rides. He was rearing and bucking but what scared me the most was when he would go sideways and not watch where he was putting his feet. I was so afraid he was going to fall on me. Oh and then he bit me so ya I kinda have wanted to kick the crap outta him. He is now almost back to being his normal great trail horse that loves to go on adventures.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Roaddy, I'll be back, likely after this 2nd lesson. Appreciate the response. (weird thing is, just "happening" on PBS horse programs the last few days..like late night, Lippizaner, whom I fell in love with early childhood, & one [a Pluto descendant] my 1st school horse [he died from a freak fly infection, but he taught me alot, more than my instructor did]. Horses are weird, the passion shows up. Thanks again; I'll try to not be so wordy in future.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Hunter. You'all are so accomplished. I'll hang in.


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> Thanks Hunter. You'all are so accomplished. I'll hang in.


Accomplished???? Far from it. We just keep hanging in. Though there are some very accomplished people here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome TJ. We all have our baggage here. Some good, some bad. But we still have to get through the days and it's nice to have something we care about.After a bad fall, it is hard to climb aboard again, but, if we don't we can lose a piece of ourselves. So, hats off to you for trying again.


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl: I did lose my self-piece,trying to get it back. I love the encouragement. & Roaddy LOL, yes you all are beyond me..I'm just trying to mount a sweet prison-trained mustang from the ground (as he was trained) then learn again to walk. One step at a time. You'all are a big help right now. My school horse is 5 y/o, grulla, tatoo'd for genuine mustang,very sweet 15 hand genuine mustang.


----------



## tjtalon

Excuse me Hunter, I meant to reply to you (just learning this site, too.) Apologies. I'll keep hanging in, find my joy & hope to talk to you'all soon.


----------



## Hunter65

No worries TJ let us know how the lessons go! Wait til you meet Stan lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Looks to be another busy day on this thread! 

Nvr2many, WOW! What beautiful pictures!!!! They brought tears to my eyes. Looks like you had a wonderful adventure!😃

Hunter, this must be the weekend for clinics! This is the weekend for mine as well. It's on natural horsemanship. ( ya know, the clinic where once the lady heard I was taking it, pulled the horse deal out from under me....). Meanwhile, my rainn's previous owner offered me use of one of her horses to use in the clinic!!! She's a bit green, so we should BOTH learn a thing or two!!! ( Thats why im not taking rainn, shes a bit too trained). I am a bit nervous tho, as I don't know this horse real well....but thank goodness I have the option to do total ground work if I want!!! We will play the whole weekend by ear!! 😋

Speaking of Rainn, we rode again tonight. Not too far, as I took my dog, and she was bothered by the heat again. I just have to say, Rainn is something else. We had a semi, two Amish buggies, and some speed demons pass us on the rode.....she didn't flinch! AMAZING!!! 😃 I don't think we'll ever find another like her!

Does this sound weird??? I was thinking the next time I go to look at a horse, I would take my dog (assuming where we go,doesn't have any running around)......and here is why I am considering it......let me back track 20 years first.....one guy I dated and was engaged to, my one horse HATED!!!! I soon found out that he was a real control freak jerk....I think my horse knew that, they have a sense.......and hence why she would throw him etc.....souls have gotten rid of the guy sooner!!!! Lol

Fast forward to now.....my dog is a town dog and up until these two horses, she had never been around them. When Maggie is around Rainn, she is very comfortable, almost too much so where she walks right under without a care....now with my PRIMA Dona, that's another story! Maggie's ears pin to her head, she whines, shows a lot of fear, and is very worried when I work with her....I think Maggie knows this horse is a bit off....dogs have that sense too.....

So....I'm thinking if I could get a read from the dog when around a potential horse, that may help in the choosing....not totally of course, but something to consider????? Am I totally off my rocker???? 😱😲😜

Anyway.....welcome TJ! Where's Sereno?

Have a good night everyone! Happy trails! 🐴


----------



## Hunter65

Hey nicker we are doing a clinic like yours in July should be fun. I think you are spot on with taking your dig with you. They have a sense we don't and it is something I take seriously. B O has a jack russel that loves everyone except certain people. It hasn't been very many but he is always spot on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Sounds like we will both have a fun weekend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

P.s. also had to share....Rainn seemed better today....three days at being alone without another horse, she seems to be adapting. She had way more pep in her step today. 

Mom says when she checks on her throughout the day, at times she is standing there sleeping. I said, she's probably making up for lost time.....when sassy pants was at the barn, Rainn had NO rest because Skye would continually run her off!!!😠

Now Rainn has the run of the joint! We leave her stall open so she can come and go freely. Couldn't do that before! She seems to enjoy it! THIS is what retirement was meant to be like!!!! 😉

Here is an updated pic...can't believe how her appearance is morphing as she sheds her wolly coat!!! 😆😋


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Welcome TJ, we all have some sort of horse baggage, being in the over 40 group and all. And your wordiness wont scare us off 

nvr2many - OMG how jealous am I of that ride! What gorgeous pics, you must have had an amazing day. I was looking at the pics thinking "wow, that looks like Oregon...forgot thats where you are lol

Hunter - awesome Vancouver pics - I love that city, its just too beautiful to describe, and so fun to visit.

CW - thanks for the well wishes. I'm going to have DH record one of my tests so that I can share it with you all. That is if we have a good test.

Today she was a bossy, sassy thing. We had a battle of the wills. I won in the end of course with the instruction of my trainer, but my gawd I can't beleive the horse I rode today was my girl. She got really mad at me at one point and flattened her ears and turned her head the opposite way of the bend I was asking for, and then it was on. Seemed like hours of arguing with her, was probably only 15 mins but geeze that girl is stubborn. Hoping thats it and we got it out now before we leave, otherwise next weeks is going to get interesting!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the welcome, Nicker, & to Hunter: Stan? oh..will look forward to it.(?!) Really am going off now, just wanted to check it one more time, & reply re Nicker's dog; trust the dog, absolutely. I had a cat that desperately hated a boyfriend I had. Ignored the cat, & ran into an 8 yr relationship w/a charming ******* that was extremely good @ duplicity & lying. Trust the dog, critters know.


----------



## With Grace

Pic of Kes I took today in her new show bling...got the brow band for xmas and finally get to use it!


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ, welcome. You're in good company here. 

Nvr2many, Loved the pictures of the Oregon beach, the scenery was lovely, your horse is gorgeous and you looked great on your horse! It was clear that you were having a great time! 

Hunter, I love the Vancouver area. For my son's senior year vacation (before he graduated) we went to BC and Vancouver, and Vancouver Island. I'd been there for a business trip and knew they would love it. The kids loved Robson district (did I get that right?) as well as the ferry rides and trail rides and white water rafting near Whistler. Orca watches topped it off. It was one of our best vacations ever. 

Today is May 2nd, we have a major winter storm brewing. 30 mph winds from almost due north, with rain (freezing and sleet in some parts of the metro area) and this afternoon turning to snow. Accumulations of an inch already and another 2 due before afternoon tomorrow. Needless to say, my horses finally shed out last weekend and they were all shivering when I got home from work to check on them. DH had put the pony and the oldest horse in the barn for their feedings (routine) and brought the sheep into the barn and was just waiting to see what I wanted to do with the others. I whistled up the other horses and checked them out to decide who needed to come in to the barn as we can only bring in a total of 4 of the 6. The 2 oldest and the youngest plus the pony are indoors tonight with the ewes. I love the sounds and smells of the barn when it's crammed with animals happily munching their hay.  I always think of it as Noah's ark. However, I felt bad that I didn't realize we were going to have so much 'wet' with the drizzle before the snow. I've only seen a horse shiver once in my life before, and I had 3 of the 4 just shaking when I got them up. Poor babies. DH has one of the 10x10 areas of the barn fitted out with hinged fence panels instead of stall fronts. They fold back against the wall of the barn out of the way when not needed, and unfold and fasten together to make a 10x10 short-walled pen for lambing when needed. Since we have no lambs at the present, this makes a dandy little pony stall. He seems to be fine in there, and it gives us an extra 'spot' to accommodate another animal. The sheep take up the equivalent of another 2 stalls combined in one large stall, plus the 3 with the 'big horses'. I do love my barn, and every time the "ark" is filled up I have to brag on DH for how he built it for me. The design is so flexible that we can accommodate lots of different configurations. Anyway, I digress.

Enjoy the weekend! We'll be off to bluegrass music festival tomorrow, followed by a visit to the National Cattledog Finals in mid-Missouri. First time for that. We watch those well-trained border collies and come back to our 3 little rescues...

WGrace, love the bling - it will be awesome under the arena lights and sunlight! Good luck!


----------



## AlexS

Welcome TJ, you already fought the biggest battle by riding again after a big fall. Hoping your next lesson goes well. 

Sereno hasn't been back I see, hope all is well with him.


----------



## nvr2many

Thank you everyone! Yes it was great! Will be better as we get to be more comfortable with going. Was our first time so was not sure what to expect. But it was a wonderful day!!! 

@ tjtalon............... welcome! 

@ With Grace............. loving the bling!!!! 

@ AlexS.............. me too. I am worried after his last couple posts.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I don't recall if it was in reference to Stan or Sereno...lol I always get the first without the last. I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> I used to be a smoker and my wife always complained about the cost of them. I made the mistake of sending her after me a carton once. Apparently she decided to find me the cheapest brand and try to force me to smoke them if I wanted to smoke. While searching she ran across rolling tobacco and compared the cost of paper and a can as to the cost of a carton of premade. She came waltzing in with a huge prideful smile on her face like she just found the greatest deal ever and sat the bag in front of me. I, ofcourse, raised mortal cain about the aggravation it is to roll them every time I wanted to smoke and her response was to quit smoking. So I went ahead and used it to prove a point.
> 
> 
> Well, a few weeks go by and it's her time for cycling. She texts me to stop off and pick up her some feminine hygiene products on my way home. I go through the isles looking for the cheapest brand and run across cotton balls. Well the light bulb went off and I grab a huge bag of them and headed for the sewing department to grab some thread. Yep, I walked in and dropped that bag in front of her with a smile that looked like the cat that just ate the canary.
> 
> She commenced to opening the bag and asked what was all of this. I explained that her products were too dang expensive and this would save a lot of money by rolling her own. She begins to complain about the trouble with this idea and that she couldn't do it this way, which I knew she would say. I smiled and said if you can't do this then you should quit!.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

This has moved to fast even for my expanded mind to keep up. I said expanded mind AlexS not waist line.

Welcome to the new posters and keep pushing in and posting. Tempory forgot her name Sorry. The sugestion of instead of a weed eater, giving SWMBO a set of clippers to cut the lawn with is not funny. 
It would take her to long and I would have to cook dinner after I had been for a lazy horse ride and that would eat into my alotted time for a cold beer.

Have noticed some are having issues with their mares Not a problem for me. When ever Stella starts to get stroppy I ride Bugs, simple. 

I also look at the feed and take out the grain, make sure the sugar content is down and feed minerals with a high content of magnesium. 

never2many: if I have it right great photos and when Stella starts to splash in the water I quickly kick her on, otherwise its a swim, and the salt water is not good for the saddle. Ever had the horse decide it was going to lay in the sand while still on, mine has. It just dropped straight down and started to build sand castles. Never a dull moment.

Where is our mate with his side kick Bob.
O/k off to feed the horses


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> @ AlexS.............. me too. I am worried after his last couple posts.


Going to send him a pm, which should alert to his email depending on his settings. Maybe I can harass him into coming back and checking in.


****, Stan. It's BBQ season there no? Your waist line is expanding.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Going to send him a pm, which should alert to his email depending on his settings. Maybe I can harass him into coming back and checking in.
> 
> 
> ****, Stan. It's BBQ season there no? Your waist line is expanding.


 I hate to do this but unlike those in the states we in northland have an all year round BBQ season We just lack the water to put with or drinks.


----------



## AlexS

^^ Oh shut up! :lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> ^^ Oh shut up! :lol::lol:


 
Where is south western PA


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Where is south western PA


SE PA, it's in the NE of the US, usually it's either very cold here or very hot. Spring and Fall tend to last about a day each.
It's either -10 or 100o, with nothing in between.


----------



## Stan

I've had a bad day today, work not going well, so to console myself just on dark I went out to feed the horses. Both horse were in the top paddock with the sheep. They spotted me and through the fence the sheep went. (mental note time to fill the freezer) the horse dum, Stella started running around kicking her heals up tossing her head around and of course Bugs had to join in.

It was like the light was turned on, Stella knew where to go and took off in free flight towards the open gate in the rear of the paddock which gets them into the next and down to me. Bugs was coming a close second. 

Stella is magnificant when in that mood. She is a big horse 16.2 her head held high her long tail up and her ample main flowing. She arrived with much fan fair, one could feel her coming add the sound it was awsome, even trying to pig root in flight but she did not stop belting around pig rooting attempt at a buck and a straight up leap all hooves of the ground. 

A couple of minutes of this and after a shot at tenderising the sheep she settled grabed a mouthfull of hay and gave another demonstration of her attempt at bucking. She would not win any contest at bucking. Then Bugs arrived and tried to copy. He too, tried to immitate a bucking horse. I give him credit he tried. No prizes won.

But Bugs being Bugs he has his way of squeezing into the heart. How does one choose between the magnificant and the joker. One thing I came away with, if that is the best they can do at bucking not a big problem. More danger if they bolt. Which reminds me. Time to work on Bugs brakes. and the one rein stop.

Rain forcast for tomorrow


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> SE PA, it's in the NE of the US, usually it's either very cold here or very hot. Spring and Fall tend to last about a day each.
> It's either -10 or 100o, with nothing in between.


 
I'm on the west coast of northland at a place called the kai Iwi lakes. We normally enjoy all year round riding. The weather is mild in the winter bigest issues is the wind coming off the Tasman it can be a little cold nothing a long coat and tights can't fix.:shock:

Generally its green all year however the past 4 summers have got dryer and dryer this summer being the worst, that is behind us now with rain arriving. Now all we need is another 4 weeks of warm days and we will get enough grass growth to last untill spring.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope both ladies have a great clinics.

Hunter, I really would like to see some pics and maybe even some video of you all doing the mounting archery. I was in the section here not too long ago and saw it to be very interesting. I have not shot a bow in over 20 years let alone from horseback so I would hesitate in attempting it. Be my luck it wouldn't be a meant target that received my arrow after release.


TJ, after reading some of our long posts I think you would not think you are some wordy anymore. lol

The talk of mild winters reminds me why I enjoy living in Florida. The harshest winter I have experienced so far is when it got down to 25*F for highs during the day, but then got back up to the 40s as the high. Even then the winter here doesn't last more than 2-3 months and that is usually from late Jan to March/beg. April. We were wearing shorts at Christmas and new years.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, those horses are beautifully built. I have recently started doing ground work with my older daughter's standardbred 16h mare. She is doing better than I expected her to since she was a brood mare from 4 to 11 yrs old then given to my daughter. She has never had a rider on her back and at the age of 12 now may prove to be easy ground work and harder mounting. I'll be taking my time with her and hoping to have a seat on her by end of summer. 

That would give us 3 riding horses and possibly 4 if Boo comes out of his injury able to have a light rider for trails.

Jems (12 yrs old)









LittleMan(8 yrs old)









Trusty(7 yrs old)









Boo( 6 yrs old)


----------



## Stan

Roadyy your horses look very calm and boo I can see his name. Looks like the kind of horse that when asked to move would ask, do I have too. He looks laid back. The standard bred is also a fine looking horse she will let you know when she is ready to be ridden. does she have a bit of attitude, 

I saw a Jeep in one of the shots do you do a bit of off road driving. Best off road I do is on a quad bike. We have trail rides for them as well as the horses. different days:lol:

How is Boo progressing.

Cheers all, time to hit the scratcher or the energy will be on the low side tomorrow.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Boo is coming along fairly well. I'll get a pic this evening of his wound for an update.

Jems is the herd leader when I am not out there so she does have some attitude and tends to be reluctant at first to try different things. Once she gets a feel of things and realize it doesn't hurt or isn't trying to eat her then she falls into it fluently. I have not done much more than get her healthy while she has been with us due to hoping my daughter would take an interest in working her own horse while seeing me work the others. Alas, that has not happened, instead she is more concerned about her social life. I'll be glad when she becomes an adult. lol

Now that I would like to have a horse for me as a backup in case Amber does end up taking Trusty from me, I have started working on Jems. I'll either get her some what green broke and sell her to find a more finished horse or do what every it takes to get her finished and trail rated.



You mentioned my Jeep, my baby, my boy...I have been building it into a rock crawler in my spare time. I took it offroading a fair amount when it was stock and even more after giving it a 4" lift and putting 33in mud terrains on it. I've been to several offroad parks designed for it and some really wild offroad vehicles. I could go on for days about that thing, but this section is for horses,lol, and it would belong in the vehicle section. Here are some pics of it through different stages of life though.

Bought for $600


installed better front seats and rims/tires


lifted and larger tires for better articulation



Then got bitten by the rock crawler bug and this is where it is now..


















I still have some work to do on it to get it ready for the trails again, but the horses are now on the front burner now. It will get my attention again when I feel better about where the horses are in trail worth. lol


----------



## AlexS

That looks like so much fun Roadyy


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> That looks like so much fun Roadyy


It is a good test of the blood pump, that's for sure.

Couple more pics of some of the obstacles we traverse with our rigs.






And we all know what happens when the unexpected happens with horses. Well this is the result of the unexpected with trail rigs that weren't built properly for these parks. Luckily no one was hurt.



Most of these rigs are built for slow trail riding and enjoying the different views like this one.


Ok, back to our regularly scheduled programs. lol


----------



## nvr2many

@ AlexS, thanks. 

@ Stan, I am not sure that the bay water is salt going into the ocean or not but I do need to make sure I wipe it down good. Will get on it this weekend. Thanks. 
Never had one lay in the sand, that is funny, "making sand castles" . 

I feel like I am missing something but I am having a brain fade.


----------



## Hunter65

So I am officially signed up for Mounted Archery tomorrow. If I make it back alive or not in jail for shooting someone I will post picts lol


----------



## Roadyy

You'll shoot someone's eye out kid. lol


----------



## Hunter65

Ya most likely myself. Know anyone else that gave themselves a black eye with their own tennis racket ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

What is a tennis racket?


----------



## Hunter65

Racquet? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Roadyy that takes skill to nav those areas. I think Corgi and AlexS would be starters for off road driving.

Hunter65 we need photos of the event and the target please so we can get our minds around the difficulty. Watch out hunter may love the adventure and really get into it.

nvr2meany: sandcastles the horse was Savanna 17.2 Clydex TB and went to the clyde side. Young, being given experience and milage. She was raised on hill country try and imagine this. Walking in sand dunes, and tracks, she having a ball, me hanging on for dear life. We were coming out of the dunes having just been up to one of the small lakes for lunch and walking a track back down to the beach. 

The track was only 4 feet wide and 2 to 3 feet deep in the sand with tussock grass on the sides and steep I had to lean back in the saddle quite some way.

Savannah was quite at home in this country and was loving it. I was also enjoying myself having built confidence in my horse, I was really relaxed leaning back feet forward and down she went. I, being the magnificant surpurbly fit ole fart, was just quick enough to get my feet up and out so I could step out of the saddle onto the side of the track which was now level with Savannah's back. She could not roll, the track was not wide enough. That saved my saddle. 

I got her up and climbed back on and ****** me she took two steps and did it again, I saw red, now try to imagine, this great big clyde mare standing on a steep down hill slope with me in the trench in front of her shaking a finger at her when I bearly came up to her arm pits. I was about the height of where her neck comes out of her chest, struggling to maintain my ballance, and from going over back wards or from sliping forwards I even climbed onto the bank and tried to liik her in the eye to which she just stood taller raising her head and still looking down at me.

I swear she was laughing, she stood dead still while I ranted and raved all around her. I walked her down the remainder of the track, which was an act in its self and on to the beach. Flat ground. That did me no good as I had to retrace my foot steps to find a raised area so I could re-mount.

That horse was laughing at me I could feel it. I could see the twinkle in her eye and can you guess what she did next. Just as I settled into the saddle she started to shake herself violently and I found myself in the sand again. 

I took the hint and proceded to demonstrate to my horse how to make sand castles. Its true.

The learning I got from the experience, she taught me this. She was bigger than me. She had a twinkle in her eye, and when a horse is in water and they start to paw it they are getting ready to have a swim and when in the sand and they shuffle their front legs its the sign they want to make sand castles.
The sand hills and tracks







Savannah








No time to fix the spelling the **** sheep have got out.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, I thought those were hand held fly zappers.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Oh, I thought those were hand held fly zappers.
> 
> View attachment 176658


That's what we use them for.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> What is a tennis racket?


 
Thats the noise a tennis makes when hitting someone in the eye.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: G-d I'm good this morning


----------



## Hunter65

Hmm would have to be some big bugs look at the size of the holes. Those zappers are crazy when you get a big bug in them.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Thats the noise a tennis makes when hitting someone in the eye.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: G-d I'm good this morning




hahahaha stan you kill me. I googled cus I though I spelled it wrong but it is Tennis Racket


----------



## Stan

Another couple of photos of the sand hills
And Savannah.


----------



## Hunter65

woohoo looks like fun Stan! Love Savannah


----------



## Sereno

Hi from an embarrassed me!

After I shut down and went back to dealing with our situation here I thought to myself; "You fool! … etc. for some time." I can only guess that the surge of adrenaline interacted with my virus and meds. The virus causing some brain swelling so a rise in blood pressure most likely did not help. I apologize and though I have an excuse…. I have no excuse.

Shortly after I signed off the street power went out so what lighting outside of our place did too. We have back up systems that keep us going within our place. Well over 2 dozen shots and it's hard to tell from where to where. The armed guards at the entrance to the gated community down and over are not in sight. No big surprise since they only have one shell of light load for their shotguns.

Lot's of scenarios and possibilities are going thru my head faster then I can solve them. 1. Protect wife. 2. Stay alive to do that. Came down to basics real fast. We are at the end of of walled street. Once here you have few options. We didn't know if the police/military had cornered a "gang" here, or another "gang" war thing. 80% of law enforcement are on the take here so THEY can not be trusted. So IF someone comes over our walls I have to consider my choices. 1. I shoot him/them/everyone, and that is legal, and hope that I don't get drawn into whatever with whomever. 2. If they come over the walls, first place is the stables with the horses that they would go to. NO one will give a dang about them. 3. CALL SOMEONE? Everyone calls me! I have no one to call! I'm THE Lone Ranger. They all lock their doors, turn off the lights and usually run into the night and hide. 4. Just about every room in our house IS a safe room but that only slows an attacking "army?" down. And it does not keep our horses and the one dog left out safe.

After some time the shots became less and further away. Dengue Fever came back at me big time. Very little sleep. The pain behind my eyes throbbing, so dizzy that I could barely get showered and dressed. The pain in my legs from the muscle cramps left me sore. I didn't even try to go down the stairs.

I'm much better this evening and doing a few things around the main property. I even saw the horses for a few minutes. … (insert thought.) I'm NOT a whiner or complainer… I don't want sympathy. I've always been a person that can SEE the problem and fix it. (People have called me Mr. Fixit since I was 12. and I learned to hate that.)

I have NOT READ anything above this post. It's more important that I … apologize. Perhaps tomorrow I'll read up. Right now I'm still trying to put my head and self together so I can move forward.

I'll check in again in the morning.


----------



## AlexS

Glad to hear from you Sereno. I figured you were either joking, or had a few adult beverages - I've been known to do both. 

What a horrifying situation. Have you been able to find out what happened since? Glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow sereno we were worried. Glad you and your family are safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

So glad to come back and see that Sereno's safe! What a frightening situation, how often does something like that happen?

Hunter - I'm so excited to hear how the mounted archery goes, that is just too cool!

Roaddy - jealous of that Jeep. I had one many years ago, and we used to take it into the mountains on the Jeep trails, was so much fun! Yours is much tougher than mine was, and we were able to go almost anywhere so you must be able to climb the sides of mountains with that!

Stan - the places you get to ride are so amazing!

And still I have not cooked the lamb, as I'm afraid of ruining it...


----------



## Sereno

Horses in and duties done for this evening. I checked my mail and stuff.

Thank you for your support and concern. It DOES mean a lot.

Light rain this evening and very much needed.

Ahhh.... STAN? Brought up the subject of a trip to New Zealand this evening with my love, my wife. I got a smile.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno, I'm glad you are back.


----------



## AlexS

Hunter, I didn't mention yet, as this convo moves so fast, it's hard to keep up with the current. But I am glad you are trying the archery, it sounds like a lot of fun. 

With Grace, send that sucker to me. I hate to cook, but I find the time if it's lamb. There's nothing more delish in my opinion.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> So glad to come back and see that Sereno's safe! What a frightening situation, how often does something like that happen?
> 
> Hunter - I'm so excited to hear how the mounted archery goes, that is just too cool!
> 
> Roaddy - jealous of that Jeep. I had one many years ago, and we used to take it into the mountains on the Jeep trails, was so much fun! Yours is much tougher than mine was, and we were able to go almost anywhere so you must be able to climb the sides of mountains with that!
> 
> Stan - the places you get to ride are so amazing!
> 
> And still I have not cooked the lamb, as I'm afraid of ruining it...


 
Roast or shanks, shanks in the crock pot and the leg as a roast cook them slow and all will be fine. I have destroyed meany a good roast so if its tough, my trick is to sharpen the knife up and slice the meat paper thin. No one knows its tough. As for the shanks as long as you cook it to where it is ready to be taken off the bone with no effort its fine it will be tender. NZ lamb is grass fed so it will have a nice mouth watering smell when cooking you will be hooked. Don't cook it from frozen it will be tough bring it to room temp first.
Don't cook the roast in the crock pot it comes out tender but has no appeal and is just boiled meat.

When I do a leg I have to tie Roslyn down and make sure the guests get the first shot at the meat otherwise myself and the guests end up fighting over the bone. As a rule I carve the meat and while getting the veg, spuds etc served throw her the leg bone,. That keeps her occupied long enough so as the rest of us get a share of the meat:lol:

Hell I'm on a roll again so here is my recipe for the chocolate steam pud. 

1 cup flour
teaspoon of baking powder
2 ozs butter
4 ozs Sugar
1 egg
half cup milk

Now double that recipe

Cream the butter and sugar,and add the eggs, beat well. add sifted flour, baking powder and milk.

The chocolate: I take an ozs less sugar to compensate for the choclate.
Real eating milk chocolate. I don't know how big the chocolate bars are in the States ours are about 3 inches by 7 inches cadburys is O/k as long as it is the real thing and not the one fortified with oil. Grate half the bar into the mix at the end. Dont stick your finger into the mix to test it cuse you will only do it again and so on the result being no pudding for any one else.

Grease up the steaming bowl with butter. Needs a good size bowl and steam for a hour and a half to two hours. Serve with a little more grated choclate and lashings of cream. 

This pudding is not light, fluffy or fancy this thing has body and weight. Spoons have been known to bend when transporting a portion to the mouth.

Now for the horse remember after the lamb roast and pudding you will have spread out a little and you need to compensate the horse for the added weight.

Sereno glad to hear you are O/K and back on line. 

Back to the horse


----------



## AlexS

We have a hero amongst us:



Roadyy said:


> I work in a shipyard so material isn't an issue. I have a welding machine at home that will suffice any welding needed on a trailer.. The only issue is the distance out of the way I would be in order to work on the trailer.





Roadyy said:


> hmmm. I may have to get further involved then. I believe I can...I'll pm you FM.


From Endi's horse rescue thread. Thank you Roadyy. You have my respect, and that's not easy to come by.


----------



## Ladytrails

Sereno, so glad and relieved you're back. We were worried you had a renewal of the fever and a neighborhood violence....seems both guesses were right. 

With Grace, I have a slow-cook lamb recipe that is tested and tried by some who don't like lamb and others who love lamb. Hard to make both camps happy but this one does. It is a marinade of lots of garlic, 1/2 cup each of merlot wine, teriyaki and soy sauce; and some other seasonings. Marinate for a couple of hours or overnight, and then I roast in hot oven to sear the outside and then in an oven bag in a slow oven until (as Stan recommendend) it falls off the bone. It is tender, juicy and flavorful. I am not home right now but when I am, if you like these flavors I'll send you the recipe. I made it with a leg of lamb as we are still learning to like the flavor of lamb, and loved it; and then I made it with 45 pounds of lamb for last year's church Passover celebration. It was a very forgiving recipe. Our minister wanted us to better understand the Passover heritage and wanted a traditional meal. Surprise, surprise, we're the only sheepherders in our congregation. It took the equivalent of a 5 month old prime lamb when we got the head count... 

Roadyy and AlexS, I too am an Endiku/Kenzie follower and am so grateful that there may be some help coming their way. Endiku is an amazing young woman and it would be one of the proofs that humanity is worth redeeming if she and that filly could be helped out. Thank you, Roadyy. 

Hunter, don't shoot your eye out. Or pinch your forearm. Remember to rotate your elbow holding the bow a little upward and outward to create a tiny bend that allows the bowstring to safely pass by. Otherwise you'll have another great colorful bruise on your arm! Been there, done that. Sounds like fun - I have never heard of that so we will want the full details after! 

Speaking of equine sports we've never heard of, last week someone on a facebook post mentioned horse agility (or maybe it was here, I can't remember). What is horse agility? Anybody done that?


----------



## corgi

Sereno, glad you are ok.

Hunter, excited to hear how it goes tomorrow, the closest I have come to mounted archery is at the charity fun show at the place I board. We do mounted shooting with water pistols!

Grace, have fun this weekend!

Hello to everyone else! Please know I read everything everyone posts. Imjust don't remember to respond.

I wanted to share with you my lesson this evening. I have been noticing that Isabella and I have regressed a bit in our training. Since we didnt ride much this winter, I expected to have lost a little ground, but it had gotten so bad that she refused to even go down the trail. ( Someone else mentioned they were having this problem....Hunter, was it you?)

The owner of the farm gave me a lesson this evening. She figured out that Isabella was wary of the creek and the bridge at the beginning of the trail so we started off with ground work, after 10 minutes of Bonnie working with her, she crossed the creek!

Isabella crosses the water - YouTube

Then, I saddled up and immediately, she sensed my tension, and refused to cross.

Stubborn horse - YouTube

After I calmed down a bit, we finally did it!

We did it! - YouTube

And felt confident enough to conquer the scary bridge as well!


Crossing the scary bridge - YouTube

It was such a good night. Now I am sitting on my back deck, drinking a margarita (Cinco de Mayo is almost here!) and enjoying this beautiful evening.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails said:


> Roadyy and AlexS, I too am an Endiku/Kenzie follower and am so grateful that there may be some help coming their way. Endiku is an amazing young woman and it would be one of the proofs that humanity is worth redeeming if she and that filly could be helped out. Thank you, Roadyy.


Yup and she helps me want to keep fostering, as kids can be exceptional. 

Brad has been renovating our bathroom, he spends about every waking hour on it, when he is not working - some sh1t scratched it this weekend.... he has done custom woodwork, all oak. And all because kid 2 got in trouble, can't prove that of course, but no one else had a reason to. 

Pic of the damage, and older pic of the woodwork so you can see how much effort he has put into it.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Yup and she helps me want to keep fostering, as kids can be exceptional.
> 
> Brad has been renovating our bathroom, he spends about every waking hour on it, when he is not working - some sh1t scratched it this weekend.... he has done custom woodwork, all oak. And all because kid 2 got in trouble, can't prove that of course, but no one else had a reason to.
> 
> Pic of the damage, and older pic of the woodwork so you can see how much effort he has put into it.


OK... so what is Roadyy really up to? A ... Sereno thing?

Nice job on your new bathroom. The scratch is called... chariture lol. After a couple of days you will smile everytime you see it. I re-did a 200 year old house; nine months each room. NONE came out perfect but each had a story.


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, your husband's work is beautiful. I love what he has done. It's a shame that it was scratched. I don't think I'm a good enough person to do what you do; you have my utmost respect. In the long run, though, (and you already know this) that scratch will be smoothed out and treated with stain, and none but you will even notice it. But -- the mark you are making on those kids' hearts and souls will never be erased. Even if they don't appreciate it now (which most kids, even biological kids, wouldn't) you are making an indelible mark on them. 

Sereno, Endiku said to PM her if any of us wanted the details of the delay and paperwork snafu. I imagine that there is something in the adoption papers about 'forever home' and BO is now that "forever home" and not allowed to adopt the filly out again. Also, a lot of rescues around here will not let an animal go outside state lines. They have to do a site visit, ya da, ya da, and actually would keep the animal in rescue forever (cheated out of a productive, happy, useful life) rather than to let an animal get out of their territory.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome back Sereno! 😃

Well....tomorrow is the big natural horsemanship clinic day! Met the clinician as he is staying with my friend. Seems like a real nice guy, and he is a teacher too! We have the same philosophies! That's cool! Excited about tomorrow.....actually a bit more excited than before.....

As I think you know I am borrowing a horse, as mine won't make it through the day without becoming lame....the horse I had planned on using, is older but green, but I thought, what the heck, I'll learn lots and help this family out by using her.....yet I was a bit hesitant....a fight between my 'old brain' ( you will get hurt)and my 'younger self brain'.(you can ride anything)....

Well the owner called me this afternoon and said the horse got a bit hurt last night, could probably be used, but it was my call....but I could use another one of their horses if I wanted.....

Well.....because all week I have had my intuition speaking to me.....I thought.....this is another sign that says.....DON'T use this mare!!! So i asked to use another more seasoned horse. Ahhh, I feel more at ease as I sit here and type to all of you.....😊😉

So I am excited to try stuff out tomorrow and LEARN! 👍

I want to thank these people for helping me out, so I was thinking of buying them a gift card for a restaurant and gas card, as they brought the horse to me. What do you guys think? There aren't many people out there who are genuinely nice, honest people, as this family is and I really want to repay them. I hardly know them and they are letting me borrow a horse. So, so very kind. 😇😇

Wish me luck! 

Can't wait to see your pics hunter!

Corgi, congrats on a successful ride.

Stan, beautiful dunes and funny story!

Ok, better try to sleep, early morning!! 😋

Happy sunny trails everyone! 🐴 ☀


----------



## Sereno

Ladytrails said:


> Alex, your husband's work is beautiful. I love what he has done. It's a shame that it was scratched. I don't think I'm a good enough person to do what you do; you have my utmost respect. In the long run, though, (and you already know this) that scratch will be smoothed out and treated with stain, and none but you will even notice it. But -- the mark you are making on those kids' hearts and souls will never be erased. Even if they don't appreciate it now (which most kids, even biological kids, wouldn't) you are making an indelible mark on them.
> 
> Sereno, Endiku said to PM her if any of us wanted the details of the delay and paperwork snafu. I imagine that there is something in the adoption papers about 'forever home' and BO is now that "forever home" and not allowed to adopt the filly out again. Also, a lot of rescues around here will not let an animal go outside state lines. They have to do a site visit, ya da, ya da, and actually would keep the animal in rescue forever (cheated out of a productive, happy, useful life) rather than to let an animal get out of their territory.


I guess that I just don't get it. Endiku and (I'm sorry, brain just not working) have worked so hard on this. I/we can not save every animal. But so many are working on helping just this ONE. Endiku has put everything that she has into this and is an amazing young lady. It's not just about the horse. It's a lot about helping and supporting this young woman... Endiku.


----------



## Ladytrails

Yes, Sereno, it is a lot about helping Endiku. She wants this young filly to have a good home. Don't know if you read all back through those posts on the filly, but someone came onto the farm where she was being kept, and nearly cut off her ear, leaving a written note in the feed bucket threatening Endiku. The ear was hanging by a few strands of tissue. The physical location of the farm is such that there Endiku is out there alone most of the time, early in the morning and again late at night. The 'help' around there are juvenile delinquents doing 'community service.' It is a high risk situation. Endiku has nursed this filly, who could barely be handled, back to health just to have this setback with safety and the filly's ear. So.... It was felt that getting that filly out of there was a great idea, both for the filly and for Endiku, and Faydesmom jumped in with the offer to come and get the filly and take her far from danger. 

Endiku is a student, paying her own way (it seems) and using up most of what she earns for her rescue animals (a mini, plus this filly). She deserves a break, indeed. I'm in mid-Missouri so not able to do much, except chime in with financial help. I am keeping my fingers crossed for this to work out !


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, good luck with the clinic! Relax and have fun! I agree, as a horse owner, a gift card for something totally practical such as gas or feed/horse care store (or the treat of a restaurant gift card) is a lovely idea to express your thanks!


----------



## Sereno

Ladytrails said:


> Yes, Sereno, it is a lot about helping Endiku. She wants this young filly to have a good home. Don't know if you read all back through those posts on the filly, but someone came onto the farm where she was being kept, and nearly cut off her ear, leaving a written note in the feed bucket threatening Endiku. The ear was hanging by a few strands of tissue. The physical location of the farm is such that there Endiku is out there alone most of the time, early in the morning and again late at night. The 'help' around there are juvenile delinquents doing 'community service.' It is a high risk situation. Endiku has nursed this filly, who could barely be handled, back to health just to have this setback with safety and the filly's ear. So.... It was felt that getting that filly out of there was a great idea, both for the filly and for Endiku, and Faydesmom jumped in with the offer to come and get the filly and take her far from danger.
> 
> Endiku is a student, paying her own way (it seems) and using up most of what she earns for her rescue animals (a mini, plus this filly). She deserves a break, indeed. I'm in mid-Missouri so not able to do much, except chime in with financial help. I am keeping my fingers crossed for this to work out !


Yes Ladytrails; I read the whole thread... every word plus Endiku's other thread. An amazing young woman that knows her disabilities yet ... charges forward and learns and does. I really admire people that are do'ers and even more those that have to ... they work harder to get it done.

I'm still watching, reading and waiting for that moment to jump in. I'll know IF and WHEN the time is right. Sending a donation is easy. Waiting to see if something else needs to be done.


----------



## Ladytrails

Sounds like a good plan and I'm sure she appreciates your support!


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> Horses in and duties done for this evening. I checked my mail and stuff.
> 
> Thank you for your support and concern. It DOES mean a lot.
> 
> Light rain this evening and very much needed.
> 
> Ahhh.... STAN? Brought up the subject of a trip to New Zealand this evening with my love, my wife. I got a smile.


We are about to go into winter so if its snow you want the south island is getting coverage now and should last untill september

If its sun towards the end of the year is right. We have a bed here and Ill keep Stella fit.
We need another horse and one is coming back to our friends in a few weeks and then to us plus Roslyn should have got a new one. Time if for the next riding for the disabled its a two day ride, and we camp. More like roughing it. I have no idea where or when but will let you know. Sorry Bob will not be allowed but I have his big brother 12guage.


----------



## AlexS

Sereno, Endi, is just a kid, a remarkable kid, but just a kid all the same. If only they were all like her, my life as a foster parent would be so easy.


----------



## PalominoBuck

nvr2many said:


> Well, we are back!!! We made it! Woot woot! The horses settled in just fine and all went very well! Welllllllllll, except, I have another thing to add to the "what are your horses scared of" thread. THE OCEAN! Ha ha, I had to lead my mare to the water, she was not having any of the roaring and the sand washing from beneath her feet, well, she was not a fan. There are three stages of sand at the beach, the too loose, too wet, and just right, lol. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a leather burn..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found two dollars on the beach.............. sand ones of course...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to truck..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detour the bay...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to splash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The splashing is cute and all, but I just don't get it. Used to think they wanted to see how deep the water was before moving on but na, they would just stand and splash as long as you let them. :shock: Thanks for looking and sharing with me.


Wow, looks beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

NickerMaker71 said:


> P.s. also had to share....Rainn seemed better today....three days at being alone without another horse, she seems to be adapting. She had way more pep in her step today.
> 
> Mom says when she checks on her throughout the day, at times she is standing there sleeping. I said, she's probably making up for lost time.....when sassy pants was at the barn, Rainn had NO rest because Skye would continually run her off!!!😠
> 
> Now Rainn has the run of the joint! We leave her stall open so she can come and go freely. Couldn't do that before! She seems to enjoy it! THIS is what retirement was meant to be like!!!! 😉
> 
> Here is an updated pic...can't believe how her appearance is morphing as she sheds her wolly coat!!! 😆😋


She's a beauty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

I'm going to try to go to a horse show tomorrow, if the rain holds up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Hi! Quick question: how do I get on this chat page w/out going thru 5 minutes of digging thru horsetalk page (apologies; not that computer savvy). Thanks (blushing)..


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Hi! Quick question: how do I get on this chat page w/out going thru 5 minutes of digging thru horsetalk page (apologies; not that computer savvy). Thanks (blushing)..


Once you have posted it should let you know when some one has posted and you can follow the link.

Also make it as a favorite. That will get you there 

Welcome aboard Tjtalon you will see I do not post often :lol::lol::lol::lol: I tell stories as well.

Introductions 
Stan
married, my mistress Stella, and the other horse Bugs
Age: north of 40, well north of 40

So stick on some info about your self and push right on in. And if you have posted before at my age I am allowed to forget


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to see you back Sereno. We were all getting a little worried about you and the DW. I'm not doing anything that should be called attention to. These women folk been reading too many romance novels and get all woozy over little things and I know I don't deserve it...lol

AlexS, please darlin, I'm no more a hero than anyone else who donated funds and sent prayers in this story. on another note, your DH's wood working skills are pleasing to the eyes. I'm envious of your improvements on the house.


Hunter, I hope the shooting is a huge success and you find something that you can truly embrace with your horse. I have airsoft rifles here and one is full auto M4 assault rifle that holds 300 rounds. I've shot it off the back of Trusty and it makes louder and longer noise than a bow. He wasn't too sure about it the first couple of times and the squirrels hated it even more.

WG, just cook the thing already.:lol::lol:


Ladytrails, I too have never heard of horse agility, but it sounds interesting.

Corgi, I am glad to see you are making headway all the while being able to enjoy the accomplishments being achieved with Isabella. Keep chipping away at her and you will be so much more confident in both of you as a team.

NM71, I am looking forward to seeing pics from the clinic. Sounds like you will be a lot more relaxed and really able to enjoy it now that you won't be worrisome about the other end of the lead. Good luck and enjoy.
I agree that a gift card of any magnitude would be a surprise and probably appreciated as much by them as the loan of the horse by you. Just knowing you got it will make them truly adore you. Albeit they probably already do if they continue to offer you horses. lol


PB, what kind of horse show? I took my daughter to one last weekend that turned out to be 90% TWH going around in circles. We didn't stay long because we got bored quick. I hope the one you are going to has a variety of disciplines to enjoy.

TJ, glad to see you back again. I hope to see you join in more often.




Ok, I had two windows open to post all that. lol One was open scrolling through all of the previous post while this one was open to respond to each person. That is easier than taking notes. haha No I am not a tree hugger, but see no sense in being wasteful if there is an easier way.



The DW and DD had b'day parties to go to last evening and were not home when I got off work. So I got to deliver a roll of hay, feed all the horses, doctor on Boo's leg(forgot to get pics), treat Trusty's thrush, feed the ducks, pullets, goslings, dogs and make my own supper. Then came the silence once all the chores were done as they still weren't going to be home for several hours. I sat down with a book and started reading it. Finished a few chapters before the hydraulics began leaking and allowing my eyelids to close. 


Hope everyone has a great weekend and looking forward to the updates. I'm at work and will be checking in as I always do to help push the sand through the hour glass.


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> *We are about to go into winter so if its snow you want * :shock: the south island is getting coverage now and should last untill september
> 
> If its sun towards the end of the year is right. We have a bed here and Ill keep Stella fit.
> We need another horse and one is coming back to our friends in a few weeks and then to us plus Roslyn should have got a new one. Time if for the next riding for the disabled its a two day ride, and we camp. More like roughing it. I have no idea where or when but will let you know. Sorry Bob will not be allowed but I have his big brother 12guage.


Auckland Weather.... 16C. That's kinda like 60F? :? We have been in the Dominican Republic long enough to have acclimated to our climate. 70F is cold. 80F is fine. 85F is the upper side of warm.

HONEeeee.... DON'T BOOK THOSE TICKETS TO NEW ZEALAND......... yet.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> We have a hero amongst us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Endi's horse rescue thread. Thank you Roadyy. You have my respect, and that's not easy to come by.



I so agree with you AlexS. Roadyy to the rescue :0)
Endiku never ceases to amaze me she is a very intelligent young lady!


----------



## Koolio

tjtalon said:


> Hi! Quick question: how do I get on this chat page w/out going thru 5 minutes of digging thru horsetalk page (apologies; not that computer savvy). Thanks (blushing)..


Welcome tjtalon! If you click the "user cp" tab in the upper left hand corner, this will take you to the threads you have subscribed to. To subscribe, all you need to do is post once, and these threads will appear there whenever there is a new post. If they don't appear, that means nobody has posted since you last visited.


----------



## Roadyy

All I did was offer the possibility of a trailer for her to use since the one she was going to use was going to be in use. Neither of us are even sure its a possibility of getting her the trailer or me being able to retrieve it once she gets Kenzie home.

We agree there is no reason to talk anymore about it until we see whats going on with the paperwork and the BO.



Please don't label me a hero when there are more deserving people of such a title. This is a group effort, not a single person's effort. To call me that would be taking away the power and glory that has been created by such an amazing group of people. Now lets just get back to praying for this animal's best outcome as well as the rest of the animals in the same situation everywhere.

I truly wish stupidity hurt more so things like this didn't happen so often to kids and animals. We as adults have the ability to make calculated choices that could result in our own pain. and suffering. Putting a kid or animal in that same situation without their ability to choose should be very painful on the person putting them there. 

I almost started a book here with the thoughts in my head as I tend to ramble, so I will stop here.


----------



## Koolio

*Weekend finally!*

Great to read all the updates. I extend best wishes for those going to clinics and horse shows this weekend. It is so hard to imagine winter is coming elsewhere in the world as it has just left our neck of the woods. I do hope old man winter will be kinder to you.

It has been a stressful week at work. I am a high school chemistry teacher working as a consultant for our district. Unfortunately, the department in which the consultants work got cut dramatically, so I was declared surplus. Yesterday, I found out I will be placed in a junior high school, the one place I didn't want to go. Unfortunately, with cutbacks there are no other positions right now and many of us are having to accept positions that are not ideal for our level of skill and training. Good news is, the particular school I am going to is a great school with a great principal. I just have to wrap my mind around working with young adolescents rather than young adults. Any tips on managing 12-14 year olds en masse would be appreciated. I think lots of "Dr. Koolio" time might be an order.

It is finally starting to green up a bit here and we are expecting warm temps this weekend. Or barn is coming along nicely and will soon be ready for us to start on the inside. Here's a quick pic from yesterday.










I am hoping to ride this weekend if my back can take it since my I unscheduled dismount earlier this week. I'm still pretty sore, but I need to be back in the saddle before my lesson with my new riding coach on Monday evening. My daughter (and riding partner) is away on a band trip in beautiful Whistler B.C. this weekend, so I will be riding solo. I'd take DH with me, but he off on a motorcycle trip. Since I will be asking him to wire the power for the barn and dig a trench for the electrical service, I am pushing my luck to expect much more that is horse related. C'est la vie!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like things are coming along very nicely for you Koolio. I must say that I appreciate you being a teacher and sounds like a good one. There aren't enough good ones left around here after all the "None Left Behind" and teaching to pass the test so the school gets their points agenda. Most of the teachers are no longer teachers anymore, they are now simply task managers for the district. I remember my teachers spending time with us teaching us how to learn on our own rather than teaching us how to give a predetermined answer.

I am a trouble shooter and could not have done this without the teachers in my day having the freedom to work inside my perimeters. They taught me how to stretch my boundaries and abilities to find the solutions that weren't there in multiple choice. I hope Canada gives you more freedom to teach than our American teachers have.


----------



## Koolio

Thanks Roadyy. Teachers here have a fair amount of flexibility in how they present and test concepts, but we do have some standardized tests. I agree, teaching should be about developing problem solving skills and not answering questions that can be scored by a machine. It should also be about helping kids find their strengths, and their passion while also developing their skills. As a science teacher, I have more opportunities to show and do the really cool stuff.

I'm thinking I will need to get a gecko or some other cool critter for my classroom.


----------



## corgi

Koolio, I am so sorry your position got cut. I have a position similar to yours and worry all the time that it will be cut. Before I went to Central Office, I taught for 15 years in a middle school/ junior high. Personally, it is my favorite age to teach! Best advice I have is to have a sense of humor. Kids that age are so hormonal and confused and caught bwtween childhood and adulthood and humor is often the key to not losing your patience with their confusing behavior!


----------



## Country Woman

tjtalon said:


> Hi! Quick question: how do I get on this chat page w/out going thru 5 minutes of digging thru horsetalk page (apologies; not that computer savvy). Thanks (blushing)..


Welcome tjtalon nice to meet you 
hope to see you around


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Ladies and gentlemen 
so nice to read all your stories 
so after we move I may talk hubby into riding again 

will keep you updated

love reading all your stories


----------



## Koolio

corgi said:


> Koolio, I am so sorry your position got cut. I have a position similar to yours and worry all the time that it will be cut. Before I went to Central Office, I taught for 15 years in a middle school/ junior high. Personally, it is my favorite age to teach! Best advice I have is to have a sense of humor. Kids that age are so hormonal and confused and caught bwtween childhood and adulthood and humor is often the key to not losing your patience with their confusing behavior!


Thanks for the advice Corgi. It will be a change. Before working in central office, I taught high school IB chemistry and biology for 15 years. I am great with high school kids and many of my students have gone on to be doctors and engineers. I have less experience with younger kids and sometimes find their silliness hard to handle. Maybe this is an opportunity for me to learn to lighten up and develop a sillier sense of humour.


----------



## Country Woman

Koolio said:


> Thanks for the advice Corgi. It will be a change. Before working in central office, I taught high school IB chemistry and biology for 15 years. I am great with high school kids and many of my students have gone on to be doctors and engineers. I have less experience with younger kids and sometimes find their silliness hard to handle. Maybe this is an opportunity for me to learn to lighten up and develop a sillier sense of humour.


I hope you find another postition soon


----------



## Koolio

Country Woman said:


> I hope you find another postition soon


Thanks CW. Thankfully, I have a job, but recent govt budget cutbacks have stripped education of the ability to provide the same level of consultant support. Many others are far worse off than I am.

I just came in from grooming hairy bumble #1 (Koolio) and hairy bumble #2 (Sam). Both are greys, so it now looks like it snowed in my pasture, and I am still trying to clear the flyaway hairs from my nose, mouth, ears, etc. Gotta love spring! 

Now I am on my way to Ikea to pick up towel bars to use as blanket hangers in the new barn. And maybe a new dressage bridle if the tack shop has the one I want...


----------



## Koolio

*Marriage...*

Me to DH: "Would you be upset if I bought a new dressage bridle?"
Him: "No, why?"
Me: " Well, I feel like maybe I have spent a lot on the horses this spring and I should be a little more conservative"
Him, as he takes my hands and looks into my eyes: "You don't spend a lot on the horses. You spend $hit loads lots on the horses, considering the barn and all. A couple hundred bucks on a bridle isn't going to make a big difference, so go ahead"
Me: "ugh"
Him: "BMW has come out with a new 800GS"
Me:" Dammit, this isn't a competition!"


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> Auckland Weather.... 16C. That's kinda like 60F? :? We have been in the Dominican Republic long enough to have acclimated to our climate. 70F is cold. 80F is fine. 85F is the upper side of warm.
> 
> HONEeeee.... DON'T BOOK THOSE TICKETS TO NEW ZEALAND......... yet.


16 deg thats the present night temp and it is still hitting 22 through the day. 24 at my place BUT its on its way down and will drop to around 10deg through the day, and we ride.


----------



## nvr2many

Its 25c here right now. I like it like this. Supposed to get warmer before it cools.


----------



## Celeste

It just keeps on raining. I shouldn't complain because the grass is sure green.


----------



## Stan

I have just caught a thief 
Funny how when he decides its alright the big things waving around don't scare him. He found the hay
Bugs. Now is that not the face of innocence.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick update as I am bushed!!! Lol

Day 1 of the clinic went really well. Earl was a blessing, he needed a tune up, yet gave me confidence....PLUS. He is a beauty, so,everyone liked him too! 😋

Tomorrow my mom will join me as she hasn't handled horses in years! Gotta love the woman, 69 yo and willing to try just about anything I throw aT her! She wants to feel more confident around the horses, and wants to ride if we get a second one. 😄

Amazing the change in the horse just over the day. By the end I was able to walk away and have the big guy follow me without the lead....I became the leader! 😉 

Quick question all....when we trot, I am allowed to post, I wouldn't be able to sit his trot, it would hurt too much.....but I forget, do I post up with the outside or inside shoulder? 

Koolio, I spent the last 13 years in 4,5, and 6 grade, so if you need any ideas I would be willing to help....I know a really great book....hahaha (I wrote it!) that might give you ideas! It's based on brain research.. Anyway, I love the middle aged kids....yes they are silly and at times hormonal(ugh the sixth grade) but they really need a strong support system. They make me laugh, and I love when I see them in the hall and they make the effort to come over and give me a high five.....I know then I made a difference! 😃😃😃

Wish me luck tomorrow....time for bed! Hahaha. I didn't sleep good last night (too excited). So I am REALLY tired tonight. Want to get the most out of tomorrow.....wish I had a professional at my disposal ALL the time!!!😉

Happy trails all! Ride strong! 🐴


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio said:


> Thanks CW. Thankfully, I have a job, but recent govt budget cutbacks have stripped education of the ability to provide the same level of consultant support. Many others are far worse off than I am.
> 
> I just came in from grooming hairy bumble #1 (Koolio) and hairy bumble #2 (Sam). Both are greys, so it now looks like it snowed in my pasture, and I am still trying to clear the flyaway hairs from my nose, mouth, ears, etc. Gotta love spring!
> 
> Now I am on my way to Ikea to pick up towel bars to use as blanket hangers in the new barn. And maybe a new dressage bridle if the tack shop has the one I want...


So Glad I clipped


----------



## Hunter65

So the clinic was so much fun, we brought out BO's horses but only one was really ok to use. They said it takes time to desensitize them to the sounds and sights. But what fun!!! It was 24 degrees here today (68 farenheit for you in the USA) I am flambayed, sauteed, fried, baked you name it. Oh and of course I couldn't come away without a bruise. We so need to get some bows and arrows for the barn. The bruise is the inside of my arm, when I would do the backwards shot the string on the bow kept hitting me, I am such a peach.


----------



## Stan

Its raining cats and dogs so i thought i'd add the horses, and talking about how far away we are from them this is my back yard I took these while sitting in my ole rocking chair (got to be a country song in there some where) and if you are wondering what the little wooden building in the back ground is, its the guest quarters. I call it the dog box. I have spent meany a long weekend out there so have decked it out quite nicely.


----------



## Hunter65

Glad to see you are getting some rain stan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hunter....OUCH! 

But glad you had a good time! 

Nicker....sounds like you had a blast! I used to know which diagonal you posted on...hmmmmm....and now I don't. I bet one of the English riders on here can remind us.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just a quick update as I am bushed!!! Lol
> 
> Day 1 of the clinic went really well. Earl was a blessing, he needed a tune up, yet gave me confidence....PLUS. He is a beauty, so,everyone liked him too! &#55357;&#56843;
> 
> Tomorrow my mom will join me as she hasn't handled horses in years! Gotta love the woman, 69 yo and willing to try just about anything I throw aT her! She wants to feel more confident around the horses, and wants to ride if we get a second one. &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> Amazing the change in the horse just over the day. By the end I was able to walk away and have the big guy follow me without the lead....I became the leader! &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Quick question all....when we trot, I am allowed to post, I wouldn't be able to sit his trot, it would hurt too much.....but I forget, do I post up with the outside or inside shoulder?
> 
> Koolio, I spent the last 13 years in 4,5, and 6 grade, so if you need any ideas I would be willing to help....I know a really great book....hahaha (I wrote it!) that might give you ideas! It's based on brain research.. Anyway, I love the middle aged kids....yes they are silly and at times hormonal(ugh the sixth grade) but they really need a strong support system. They make me laugh, and I love when I see them in the hall and they make the effort to come over and give me a high five.....I know then I made a difference! &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Wish me luck tomorrow....time for bed! Hahaha. I didn't sleep good last night (too excited). So I am REALLY tired tonight. Want to get the most out of tomorrow.....wish I had a professional at my disposal ALL the time!!!&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Happy trails all! Ride strong! &#55357;&#56372;


 
Your mother at 69 thats the new 59. Now would that mean you may not qualify for the 40 +:lol::lol::lol::lol:. Im 65 well almost, that is the new 55. And if it wasn't for my lack of hair, the grey, gravity effected skin, I could at a push be taken for 54.:shock: And I don't bounce when falling off.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I am glad you are enjoying your clinic. As for posting, you rise when the horses outside front leg goes forward. The saying is something like "rise and fall on the outside wall". Have a great day again tomorrow.

Hunter - your clinic looks like a lot of fun. My daughter is an archer and has been talking about doing horseback archery for quite some time.

Stan - it is so beautiful in your backyard. I am jealous of the greenery. Glad you are getting some rain. Will it be enough to recover from your recent drought?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Ask Stan the real reason his yard is green??? :lol:


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> NickerMaker - I am glad you are enjoying your clinic. As for posting, you rise when the horses outside front leg goes forward. The saying is something like "rise and fall on the outside wall". Have a great day again tomorrow.
> 
> Hunter - your clinic looks like a lot of fun. My daughter is an archer and has been talking about doing horseback archery for quite some time.
> 
> Stan - it is so beautiful in your backyard. I am jealous of the greenery. Glad you are getting some rain. Will it be enough to recover from your recent drought?


We will need weeks of rain. I recently had a new power pole installed. The hole was over 6 foot deep and dry all the way down just dust that means the water table is extreamly low hence the weeks of rain required. What we are getting at the moment is getting the grass to grow but I still have a third of my paddock area strugling to recover. Not a good out look if it gets cold. We need rain and warm temps for a few more weeks. We will survive!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Ask Stan the real reason his yard is green??? :lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: and I just opened another, well timed


----------



## Koolio

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Ask Stan the real reason his yard is green??? :lol:


Eeeeeeeeewwwwwww...LOL!


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone good to see you all again


----------



## Cacowgirl

Serrano-glad that you are back w/us. Both situations sound pretty scary.

Hunter-Ouch, again! Glad you had a good time.

Stan-So happy to hear you are finally getting rain. Fingers crossed that the drought gets broken.

Just got off to back to back graveyard shifts. Got a litle sleep, but need more, but wanted to chime in quickly. Wanted to get caught up w/my favorite thread.


----------



## Sereno

Up and put in a full days work.

Sereno came out of his stall with a little limp yesterday and then again this morning. I checked him then and again. Found nothing and kept waiting for him to "tell me something" as I worked up and down. Nothing. Went to the med. cabinet for some massage stuff. I REALLY HATE IT WHEN THINGS GET USED UP AND NO ONE SAYS ANYTHING! Got my aspercream and had our guy work it in for 10 minutes. No change as he limped away to graze in our yard... then noticed his ... ahhhh... crotch rot? That was fun to deal with since he is so sensitive at this point that cleaning him and getting the meds on was ... that's my challenging buddy.

Rained yesterday. By 11 AM hot and humid and everything dry. Got my riding mower out to cut the far pasture. Oh my! Over a foot high in some spots. Had to pick up limbs, garbage and pull weeds big time. Well.... I had our help do that while I sat and drove in circles for 4 hours making a nice, neat pile for him to rake up tomorrow. Then we do another pasture. We havin some fun now! Next day catch up with the other two.

Our hired hands love us soooo much! .............. an clean the pools, wash the car, paint the stalls, trim the trees, cut the lawns, wash the dogs, haul that bail and tote that barge?

Have a good one.


----------



## tjtalon

Had my 2nd lesson today. Got on better, didn't shake from fear. Instructor had me do balance exercises, figured out what muscles I need to work on. A GOOD session, for beginning again. TinkerToy is a wonderful little mustang. Will go to Ramen noodles to afford my lessons, skipping last week was hard. Onward & upward.


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Well, we are back!!! We made it! Woot woot! The horses settled in just fine and all went very well! Welllllllllll, except, I have another thing to add to the "what are your horses scared of" thread. THE OCEAN! Ha ha, I had to lead my mare to the water, she was not having any of the roaring and the sand washing from beneath her feet, well, she was not a fan. There are three stages of sand at the beach, the too loose, too wet, and just right, lol. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a leather burn..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found two dollars on the beach.............. sand ones of course...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to truck..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detour the bay...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to splash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The splashing is cute and all, but I just don't get it. Used to think they wanted to see how deep the water was before moving on but na, they would just stand and splash as long as you let them. :shock: Thanks for looking and sharing with me.


I STILL have not gone back to my night of defending. BUT I knew that YOU and your husband had worked on a riding trip in your new trailer and I WANTED photos. So I looked and ... WOW!

Loved them and your comments. Thank you. DANG GIRL... looks like great fun!


----------



## Chiasuki

*The best___ The worst*

We have three minis that we drive: Macaroni is Grampa, Grumpy. He is the boss! Lays his ears back and everyone MOVES!

Then, Gizmo, he is the baby, 3 years old. The sweetest little guy in the world, but my husband can never catch him. SHORTY and FAMILY JEWELS>

CLOUD is the paint mini, LOVER and SWEETY, does love everyone.

2 Haflingers: STAR, next to Mac in being boss. BEAUTY and BEAST

JUNIOR, TIMID and EASY, very sweet and TRIes to get along with them all.
Five very distinct personalities.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....day two complete! &#55357;&#56835; We had another good day. My 'big bad earl' did a really super job. Helped me gain more of my confidence.

I always evaluate these gigs when I am done, whether its a teacher conference or whatnot....funny, I walked way yesterday estatic, and today....just so so....I am not sure why....I didn't have any issues With the horse, in fact he was amazingly patient with me!!! Exactly what I needed. And I feel I got him very in tune with me, and very respectful of my space, which for him is good!

I think bc the first day I ended on a really strong note, and nailed the trot to walk maneuver. Boom! Just like my old pleasure horse. On target. Today....I didn't feel quite as successful, especially in saddle as many of the maneuvers were differently executed than I had been taught. I was a pleasure and western riding girl.....

I would ask, " do you want me to move his front end like I would if I needed him to pivot." Yes, was the answer, but when I went to do it, and earl DID move, it "wasn't quite right". At least that is how I felt....when the clinician wasn't looking I would make my horse move his front and hind quarters like I had been taught years ago....he did them and without a bunch of fuss. Lol. &#55357;&#56860;

Sometimes I felt like I wasn't making progress because he was asking me to do something I could do, but not his way.....does that make any sense? This isn't good, as I am a bit of a perfectionist, and I want to walk away from a gig having nailed something like the day before.
At the end, we played a 'little' game, and I am sure it was to be in fun....and to solidify our learning, but it totally frustrated me because I had no flipping idea really what I was to be doing....&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56867;. I probably looked like a dummy out there...

So, as a teacher and a teacher trainer, I need to remember, and execute to the best of my ability I need to make sure everyone feels like they nailed at least SOMETHING during the day!! 

Sorry I'm a bit of a negative Nellie, but I was left felling as if I hadn't nailed anything today....and now it's over. &#55357;&#56852; 

On a positive note...as I will end there....we had zero issues, Mr. Earl and I. I gained a ton of confidence back, I learned some great ground techniques, and things I can use when looking at a new horse to buy....so, as I always ask myself....did I walk way with anything? YES!!! AND....btw, my mom did terrific!!! It's been years for her, and she picked things up well!!!&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56845;


We got a few photo ops, but not on my phone...so when I download them, I will share. 

Happy trails all, ride strong!! &#55357;&#56372;


----------



## Sereno

We LIKE photos! 


notice that I did NOT post any today? Wonder why? I think not!


----------



## Stan

Chiasuki said:


> We have three minis that we drive: Macaroni is Grampa, Grumpy. He is the boss! Lays his ears back and everyone MOVES!
> 
> Then, Gizmo, he is the baby, 3 years old. The sweetest little guy in the world, but my husband can never catch him. SHORTY and FAMILY JEWELS>
> 
> CLOUD is the paint mini, LOVER and SWEETY, does love everyone.
> 
> 2 Haflingers: STAR, next to Mac in being boss. BEAUTY and BEAST
> 
> JUNIOR, TIMID and EASY, very sweet and TRIes to get along with them all.
> Five very distinct personalities.


 
Hi there where are you from.


----------



## Stan

We have just come out the other side of very strong wind and rain throughout last night and today. Trees down, power off, rattling of the roof, and lots of rain. More predicted but less wind I hope.

Thought the plastic table was going to come through the lounge ranch slider door last night. Horses running around like they were possesed.

Had some good news I have managed to sell the old horse trailer nice to recover some of the money spent on the new one. The new owner did not want to complete the deal because of the weather, he was concerned the trailer could be blown off the road. Not to let a chance go by, I took it to him relieved him of the readies and scarpered back home safe. Told a porky to SWMBO she asked where was the money, does she think i'm thick, I told her it was safe in the bank. well I had to, otherwise she would have relieved me of a large portion.:shock:

Not good riding weather but I have to get the horses going again so its 10 minutes with each horse each night untill the weekend just going over the ground rules.

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like both you ladies had a good clinic other than a small hiccup. Glad there is something new for you to use in your arsenal while working with the horses.

Chiasuki, Welcome and hope to hear more about you and the horses.


Sereno, sounds like you have some good hired help and a lot of work to do around the property.

Stan, prayers continued for you to get a consistent rain over the next few weeks. Bugs reminds me of Sugar and Littleman.

The 2 new rescues we had at the place were taken to their new place yesterday after church. After I went into the tack/feed room to get the leads and halters for them I apparently didn't slide the door latch all the way across. I came back out after loading the rescues in the trailer and found both the upper and lower doors swung completely open. Nearly everything on the shelf was on the floor and the empty feed bags were strowed all over the place. One of the empty feed bags had the remnants of Boo and Trusty's wraps from their ailments. They were dumped out on the floor. 

Wasn't sure of who might have been the culprit since they were all out in the new pasture. As soon as they came back to see what I was doing the culprits were revealed. Apparently they both checked out Diatomaceous Earth sitting on the other shelf as both nuzzles were powdered. Their feed is kept in old pickle shipping barrels with the spin on ring and lid so there is no concern of them getting into that. 


Bad news: I went and picked up the horse trailer I had planned on loaning to Faydesmom to bring home and do some sheet metal repair on. The table where you tie them and keep the hay is rotting out pretty good, so I was going to cut it all out and replace it with a sheet I have at the house. WEll, about a mile from the house driver rear tire goes out on me and shredded going down the road. I crept home with it and called the guy to inform him. He then tells me he knew he was going to have to get tires for it since they were starting to show dry rot. I was slightly PO'd because he didn't tell me before I left with it in a hurry. I should have looked the tires over myself and normally do, so I guess I'm as much to blame for driving to fast on bad tires. Especially since the bumper ball puts the trailer in a position that puts down force on the back trailer tires. This truck doesn't have the receiver under the bumper.


----------



## Sereno

*Sometimes ya gotta stop and put things in perspective!*

Not an easy thing to do at times. But I read here and other threads about so many others being challenged. Winter, rain and mud season that does not want to go away. Construction and never ending maintenance. Equipment that always needs repair. Insect and TICK problems. Finding the right tack. And of course, taking care of our horses and other animals. For those that board, some of these problems are lessened but the trade offs work out to about the same stress and expenses.

So I worked on some of the trade off issues that we have related to our horses. In part because I talk about our hired men Amado and Kalvin and don't want you all to get the wrong idea that we are super wealthy.

dp = Dominican Peso $ = U.S. Current exchange is U.S. $1.00 = dp 41.
Per Month avg. costs.
Boarding plus commuting.
For 3 horses would run around dp 40,000. = $ 975.00

Training, meds, vet, tack, farrier, tack and whatever not included. (we have a donkey also but he is not figured in the boarding figures.) Generous but restricted hours. Having to wait for tack up area, wash, corals and rings. Dealing with BO and other boarder issues. Always getting hit with ... price of hay or grain went this month or this or that so BO needs a little extra.... just for this one month.... that never ended.

On our properties.
Amado worked for us before we brought our horse here so really does not count but I'll put him down but not added into the bottom line. 3 horses plus donkey.

Amado. dp. 13,000 = $ 317.

Kalvin. dp. 11,000 = $ 268.
Hay/grain/water/taxes dp. 5,300 = $ 129.
Maint./ land management. dp. 2,000 = $ 49.

Total horse care. dp. 18,300 = $ 446.00

Thou Cary and I do some work, the heavy and not fun stuff is done by Amado and Kalvin. 

Labor is very affordable here. No taxes on domestic help. But finding good and honest workers is very difficult. 

Amado has been with us for over 5 years, he just turned 21. He is in school on his days off to become a teacher. I've taught him about horses, how to drive a car and other skills. We pay for medical insurance; dp. 10,000 per year. We give his our older computers, cell phones and what ever as we upgrade. He is more of a son to us and we take him to horse shows or shopping in Santo Domingo (5 hour drive each way) and pay for extra room for overnights. He had an accident that trashed his 22 year old motor bike. We lent him the dp 50,000 for a new one that he pays a little back out of each pay. It will take around 5 years. We have forgiven a couple of other small loans.

Kalvin has been with us two years. Nice guy and hard worker. I saw him limping one day with a large wet spot on his pants at the knee. What he showed me had him in my car and at the hospital in less then 15 minutes. He had a steel rod in both legs and the pin was backing out on one and was very infected. No questions asked or did we hesitate. dp. 70,000 for the surgery and we paid him for the month he could not work. Doc's said that another few days and they would have had to take the leg. Kalvin works one hour extra a day to show his thanks. His mother sends a little home cooking every now and then.

I'm late so I'll continue later with.... putting things into perspective. No time to proof... horses calling. 

See ya.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got a few pics from the clinic uploaded.....not real thrilling....but the person who volunteered to take pics for me only stayed a few minutes, so these are all I have. The morning was mostly ground work, so this is us listening to our overview. 😀


----------



## NickerMaker71

I just can't seem to upload more than one pic.....even tho I shrunk them....hmmmm. Oh well.....isn't he pretty? Got word from the owner today......and I quote ..." I don't know what she did to our horse................but he is AWESOME!!!!" Guess they couldn't believe how calm, settled and responsive he was just after two days!!! YEEHAA! I did my job!


----------



## Country Woman

Chiasuki, Welcome to our place here 
nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some pictures of my friends cows


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, He looks like an awesome fella and I bet they will be shoving horses down your throat to take to the next clinic after seeing the results in him. Glad you enjoyed it and were able to take some great techniques away with you.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy folks!

Sorry I've been MIA. Working too much as usual. Always so dang busy, but busy is a good thing.

Our snow finally melted. Just some left in the tree rows. Spring has finally arrived. I hope. 

Got out Sunday and groomed and rode all three horses. Well, I rode two, hubby rode one. 

Glorious.  

Welcome to the new folks.


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some more pictures of my friends cows and a blue jay


----------



## Prairie Rose

Some photos from this past Sunday.

This is my Buddy.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Sweets


----------



## Prairie Rose

Mustang, Cascading Windsong.
Note--she was laughing at Sweets and Buddy. Can you just see her saying "nanner nanner--you guys have to work!"









but then.......look what happened next. LOL.


----------



## Roadyy

I really like the color of Sweets.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey everyone I'm sorry I have been MIA It has been very hectic and crazy time here I have much much work to do on catching up and see all the newbies. 
I have missed all the jokes and great pictures .. I took some yesterday I of our Mini trail ride I will upload and post.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back CS. Good to see you and PrairieRose posting again. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Critter sitter

I see peeps are putting stats up

Name is Lori

Age: 40

Health.... well I have it need to lose 20 or so pounds

Married 8 years to my soul mate

children 1 14 year old mine and he has 2 ....13 and 10

I own a salon and petsitting business he is a agronomist
I also Now Manage the ranch my horses are at.

ranch is 2 miles from home

we have coming 10 year old Cody apha

coming 16 year old Doc AQHA

and 4 APHA up north with Hubbies kids range from 8 to 21
Hootie
Herbie
Stitch
Sky


----------



## Critter sitter

ok now for my pictures
took a little trail? pasture ride
Bre and LJ and I on Doc, Cody, and Buck


Roadyy this one is for you Our Pond and LOOK we have new residents in there 




<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zpsd9609a58.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zpsd9609a58.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zpsd9609a58.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps343d71fe.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps343d71fe.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps343d71fe.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps87802ec8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps87802ec8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps87802ec8.jpg"/></a>

Bre Caught me at sun set I didn't want my picture take ;/

<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps0f3434df.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps0f3434df.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps0f3434df.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> ok now for my pictures
> took a little trail? pasture ride
> Bre and LJ and I on Doc, Cody, and Buck
> 
> 
> Roadyy this one is for you Our Pond and LOOK we have new residents in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zpsd9609a58.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zpsd9609a58.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zpsd9609a58.jpg"/></a>
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps343d71fe.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps343d71fe.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps343d71fe.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps87802ec8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps87802ec8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps87802ec8.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Bre Caught me at sun set I didn't want my picture take ;/
> 
> <a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps0f3434df.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps0f3434df.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps0f3434df.jpg"/></a>


Apparently you still don't,.lol

That is a good looking pond, green pastures and horses.


----------



## Critter sitter

grrrr not sure why those pictures didn't show up


I'll try to repost



Bre


LJ


Me


----------



## Roadyy

Michelle called me earlier to let me know Trusty is getting plenty of exercise while I'm at work. One of the ladies she babysits for brought the kids out and Amber is taking each one on a ride around the yard. I'm thankful I have worked with him enough to know that is possible without me there to lead them around. I'm also glad that he has built Amber's confidence up enough to get on him with just her mom there. I DON'T LIKE HER TAKING MY HORSE FROM ME! I have to hurry up and get Jems broke now so I don't have to do without....Geesh I wanted to take my time with her, but if I do I will be without a ride.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Apparently you still don't,.lol
> 
> That is a good looking pond, green pastures and horses.


I think I just posted the Wrong link I tried to get closer to get duck pictures but the Flew off.. I will try again another day Maybe todayI am thinking I need to Skip out of work early


----------



## Critter sitter

Here is my sweet Girl Gracie Rose She is at the vet today Very Sick.. She has lost a bunch of weight I think her liver is failing  I am very worried about her


----------



## Roadyy

I like the sound of that..Oh Btw,,,Michelle also said there were 11 new duck eggs in a new nest. There are only 6 ducklings left from the first hatching and it turns out that all those single eggs we been finding around the bank and floating in the water were hers as well. I did not know that they will drop an egg every month or so before making a nest to drop a dozen. I found the last 2 singles that were by the water's edge now in a box under a lamp in the sun room off our master bedroom. 

I hope I do not get woken up at 2 am as duck eggs hatch in my bedroom..


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> I am thinking I need to Skip out of work early


Always an excellent idea!!


----------



## Roadyy

I hope you get good news for Gracie Rose, CS. My wife has a miniature red Dachshund female named Gracie that absolutely gets on my nerves with her obsessive high pitched barking. I try to give her to every visitor that mentions how cute she is. It has failed so far. Then again I'm also doing the same thing with the new pup, Dolly, that she supposedly got for me. She is still here too.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I hope you get good news for Gracie Rose, CS. My wife has a miniature red Dachshund female named Gracie that absolutely gets on my nerves with her obsessive high pitched barking. I try to give her to every visitor that mentions how cute she is. It has failed so far. Then again I'm also doing the same thing with the new pup, Dolly, that she supposedly got for me. She is still here too.


Gracie is not a Barker.. If she does Something is up. She is 100% deaf from birth so she sleeps like a Rock and the other 5 dogs may be barking and she'll sleep right through it... she is a Mama's girl too


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I like the sound of that..Oh Btw,,,Michelle also said there were 11 new duck eggs in a new nest. There are only 6 ducklings left from the first hatching and it turns out that all those single eggs we been finding around the bank and floating in the water were hers as well. I did not know that they will drop an egg every month or so before making a nest to drop a dozen. I found the last 2 singles that were by the water's edge now in a box under a lamp in the sun room off our master bedroom.
> 
> I hope I do not get woken up at 2 am as duck eggs hatch in my bedroom..


 Are you Sure the Eggs are Viable? I know I tired to save many as a kid.. it never worked..


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Always an excellent idea!!


Yep! I am gonna go now and Surprise my daughter at home and Go RIDE!!!


----------



## Roadyy

You've got good looking kids and it reminded me of a pic my wife took at my youngest grandson's b'day party.

All three of the oldest girls and their sons while my youngest daughter is in my lap.


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Here is my sweet Girl Gracie Rose She is at the vet today Very Sick.. She has lost a bunch of weight I think her liver is failing  I am very worried about her



Beautiful pup you have there Critter. I hope she will be OK


----------



## Hunter65

I wish I could sneak out early, we are having phenomenal weather. It was actually too hot to ride on Sunday. Have been breaking records all week. It feels like July outside.


----------



## Sereno

*Doggies TOO?*

This is Blacky and Bones. They were wondering the beach in back of us. Blacky thin but her young pup got his name ... how? We fed and watered them outside our wall on the beach. Next morning... they became ours. 4 years ago. Bones would not have lasted much longer.









And this is Rusty. We got her from the shelter. She put on weight so she had the nick name of "Emergency Rations". Her eating did her in when she eat some poisoned food that was tossed over our wall in a break-in attempt at 3AM. Rusty's bark changed and I was up. Rusty died in my wifes arms. She was a good friend and she did her job as alarm dog. RIP Rusty.









Rusty with Samantha on our back wall. Samantha also was a rescued dog. She also got a small dose of the poison that night... but we were able to save her. We just had a clap of thunder and she wiggles thru the metal gate bars and is now under my feet. She HATES loud noises. When we have Thunder storms at night she becomes our Magic Fingers vibrating bed attachment.









Bones aka main alarm system, all grown up. He goes with us when we take out the horses and bring them home. He is blind in one eye but if left behind he goes over the wall and through the barbed and razor wire on top. We don't know how he does it. He has a deep and load bark and howl when something alarms him. NO sleeping when he is in good voice... my job is to get up and check.... or tell him to: Stop.... Please Stop.









We also have another rescue Tosh but I can not find a photo of her. Bad me!

Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Roadyy

I doubt the eggs are viable since there is no telling how long they were out on the bank unattended. I would assume if they were then she would have laid/moved them to a more suitable area like the large group is.

I have learned to pick and chose the things I try to enlighten my DW about, this aint one of them. haha


----------



## Hunter65

Sereno my dog is terrified of any loud noises. She doesn't even like when some fires their shotgun across the valley up at our property. We have some wild thunderstorms up there and a few years ago we had a huge storm and when hubby stepped outside in the middle of the night he didn't realize that Pepper had gone out as well. Woke up in the morning, where is doggie????? 
We searched all over our property and neighbors no sign of her. Well there are 65,000 acres behind us so we figured she was gone. She did find her way back later that day all covered in burrs and shaking like a leaf. Poor doggie.


----------



## Sereno

*and CATS?*

We had 2 cats in California, that we took with us to New Hampshire and then with us to the Dominican Republic. I don't have any photos of Mouse and she past away in her sleep on our bed a few years ago at 21 years old. Poor Oliver lasted another year missing her. He was 22.

Oliver getting some morning sun and one with him and Samantha that stole the sun away. ??? lol



















Oliver was a fun cat. He would pretend to be sleeping on the back of a chair. When I would walk by ..... he would reach out and open a vein for me.

Photos taken on our back upper porch in the Dominican Republic.

Enjoy and thanks.


----------



## Sereno

Hunter65 said:


> Sereno my dog is terrified of any loud noises. She doesn't even like when some fires their shotgun across the valley up at our property. We have some wild thunderstorms up there and a few years ago we had a huge storm and when hubby stepped outside in the middle of the night he didn't realize that Pepper had gone out as well. Woke up in the morning, where is doggie?????
> We searched all over our property and neighbors no sign of her. Well there are 65,000 acres behind us so we figured she was gone. She did find her way back later that day all covered in burrs and shaking like a leaf. Poor doggie.


I guess that ... we and our animals is kinda a high priority here and sooo many stories and memories. Perhaps a few nightmare moments too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great doggie pics everyone! Critter, hope your Gracie is ok. Watching pets get sick is heart breaking!

I went to the barn today to see my girl and took a walk out back. Found an apple tree blooming in the middle of nowhere, so I attempted to take some picks.( my other hobby....photography!) :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another picture from today....


----------



## Country Woman

Very nice pictures everyone 

we are painting our new place tomorrow


----------



## corgi

Critter, hope you get good news aout your doggie!

Love the pics everyone! My turn. We have close friends that have a 2 year old son that is the love of my life!

Seriously, he has my heart. I love this kid. We took him to the farm Saturday night to introduce him to our horses. He had a blast. Here are some pics. Isn't he adorable?


----------



## corgi

Watching Jeff fetch his horse....


----------



## corgi

He was fascinated with Isabella eating grass. He thought it was so funny!:lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Y'all are busy on here! 

CW, I've lost track - when do you move? Is this the home you mentioned that is just a few minutes away, or have you chosen another? 

Corgi, love the pics of Isabella and your little friend. Adorable doesn't do him justice! He makes me chuckle just to look at the picture of him laughing!

Roadyy, what a lovely family picture. And, I hope you and your wife don't drop those eggs. Just sayin'. There are worse things than hearing a cheep cheep iat 2 AM!

Sereno, your story of the watchdogs is touching. It sounds like a very good thing that they were 'on the job' for you that night! 

Prairie Rose and Critter Sitter, good to see you again. I hope you're enjoying a hint of spring, finally! Critter, sounds like you decided to take the barn manager job? Is it working out well for you?


----------



## Prairie Rose

Well drat!
None of the photos are showing for me.


----------



## Stan

Well I had a shot at answering the latest from you all and had at least 500 words then poof, like a thief in the night it slipped into cyber space never to be seen again. Thank g--- you all say 500 words of dribble. 

So great photos and for those that are looking after eggs it reminded me, its duck season in NZ time to exercise 12gage.

Cheers all


----------



## Prairie Rose

I closed the browser, then opened it again. Pictures are working! Yay! Love them all!


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, those are great pictures with a good looking animal to make them really pop.


Corgi, He is adorable and looks like one who keeps things enjoyable just being around him. The horses look really good and I like your fencing as well as the standing posts. I have to redo a couple at my place that were rotted before we moved in.


I started some repair work on a 2 horse trailer for a co-worker. It's has a lot of cancer to be replaced. Here is the start point and the ending point since I couldn't find my multi plug to have light to see.


























































I'll be replacing the floor in the tack compartment and the feeding shelf with new sheet metal. Then attempt to replace the section around the top as it meets the side. There are a couple of doors that need cancer cut out and replaced as well. This is the same trailer that blew a tire out a mile from the house.


----------



## Sereno

So nice that you have a little project to keep you busy. :lol:

Finding a two horse trailer down here only took me about a year and paid the price of what it cost NEW in the States. Then... new breaks, tires, bearings, ALL new wiring, junction box, lights, emergency break system, break controller, load leveler, hitch and ball, jack, re-do the tack area.... 

Goes in for some de-rusting and paint next week. :?

Have fun Roadyy. :lol:


----------



## Sereno

*Last evenings fun! Part 1.*

Cary, my wife, is in Chicago on business. As soon as that little inconvenience is out of the way she heads for the tack stores. She travels a lot but knows were just about every one is around the world. So I get to take care of everything by myself in the evenings. Last evening as a thunder storm was just leaving.

First we have to get Dunderdog out. She has been hiding in the house since the first clap of thunder. Office. Foot scooting. Into bedroom. Onto chair and get real small and clingy.













































OK so 3 dogs locked up. Where is Bones? Off we go. First we feed broken down donkey.


















Sereno and Hechicera are happy to see us.









Sereno always walks up to me ... then we discuss who controls the halter.









About half way home I take his halter off and Bones escorts him to his stall.


















Now for the other two.


----------



## Sereno

*Last evenings fun! Part 2.*

I tie up Hechicera while I get Chican. Chican has his own idea of what must be done first.




































When he is done, he comes to me.









I see the guard and ask him to take a photo. Horses a little confused since home is the OTHER way. The guy is having trouble with the camera!


















It's the middle of the night and more thunder. All dogs are out but Dunderdog is making such a racket that I have to get up and let her in. Oooops. All four race past me. Oh, what the heck.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, that trailer repair will eat up several evenings worth of hours. I will use it to work on all of my horses trailer loading skills once the work is done then take a couple to the vet for checkups. Then likely use it to take a couple of horses for trail rides before taking it back to the owner.

You have beautiful landscaping and fencing around your place too, Sereno. I really like wooden fencing more than metal. It is more appealing to me for some reason.


----------



## Koolio

*Stalls and hickups*

Not horse stalls, at least not yet. Or barn is under construction, but we have come across an issue. 
Here is my progress picture from Monday evening.










It looks good except the wall light is in the middle of the wall, not the top like it is supposed to be.

So, now here is the pic from last night.









The crew has taken off all the siding and has to start over to correct the position of the wall light. I feel so bad for them, but it was their mistake, and I need the light up high and out of reach of the horses. Hopefully the new materials will arrive soon and they will finish up by the weekend. After that, we take over and work on the inside.

I finally had my riding lesson on Monday and it went well. Koolio was a little pokey at the walk, but great in the other gaits. The instructor didn't say I was terrible or had too many bad habits, so that is good. I do have to work on getting Koolio to march forward at the walk and to keep my hands closer together. Overall, she said we were "pretty cute together". I am not sure what that means for an "over 40" gal, but I will take it as a compliment. 

It is finally greening up here. I will post pictures once the leaves are out on the trees to show everyone why we tolerate 7 months of winter. Summer really is wonderful here, and so welcome!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## nvr2many

Oh Roadyy! You are bringing back nightmares!!!! We just re-did a trailer and I don't even want to think about it!!! LOL. Actually I am proud to think about where we started and what we have now. Not perfect but, very happy!! Please share as you go so that I can share in your pain. It will also make me feel a bit better about what we went through.


----------



## Country Woman

good to see you all again 

see you later


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Oh Roadyy! You are bringing back nightmares!!!! We just re-did a trailer and I don't even want to think about it!!! LOL. Actually I am proud to think about where we started and what we have now. Not perfect but, very happy!! Please share as you go so that I can share in your pain. It will also make me feel a bit better about what we went through.


Metal work is not a scary thing for me. I did all of the metal fabrication on my Jeep and will be building a custom aluminum dash once I get to that stage of it's build.

I only have a small sheet of metal on hand to replace the feed shelf and will replace the tack box floor,and other areas once we get another sheet to work with.


----------



## tjtalon

My 3rd lesson will be awhile coming. $$struggles, & wrangle as I could, can't afford the next 2 weeks. Fessed up to my instructor via email. She replied I have to do my best, every other week lesson she can deal with, but horses need consistency, so the plan has to be nailed down, & "see you this Sunday", to help out w/whatever needs done. I can work that out (can work on my body, can deal w/fear, but can't make $$ appear from nowhere). Have alot to work on, this all being a life-turn-around thing (which I've sucked at for years). But, past has got to be past. I'll show up this Sunday morning, get my butt worked off (& on) somehow, & get this commitment together. I feel old & low right now, but hopeful. Need this change, have prayed for it; can't question how it's occurring. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, I wish you were working on my old stock trailer. It is in terrible shape. We could use it just so the horses will stay in on the honor system. The door won't close. (Please know that I won't use it...... )

Tjtalon, will your teacher let you work off your lessons?


----------



## tjtalon

No, Celeste, she can't. This stable is on it's own shoestring (really old stable, but first to be established for Lowry Air Force Base in the 40's, by owner's father). It's why I like it 'tho; everyone working hard & nice, no snooty "rich girls" ;looking down on me (encountered that last time I tried lessons: too old (even then), too poor, etc. I like this stable. I'll volunteer to work to be there.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Celeste, for replying to my post, & Stan, for letting me know how to get on easily. Have to go now, into my work week. Will likely check in this Sunday, to see what adventures you'all are into, & tell you who/what/why my butt got kicked in volunteering. I WILL exercise, I WILL do this.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> No, Celeste, she can't. This stable is on it's own shoestring (really old stable, but first to be established for Lowry Air Force Base in the 40's, by owner's father). It's why I like it 'tho; everyone working hard & nice, no snooty "rich girls" ;looking down on me (encountered that last time I tried lessons: too old (even then), too poor, etc. I like this stable. I'll volunteer to work to be there.


Don't you dare give in, and as for the rich girls, some are nice, some not, the down to earth ones do come along and some good friendships are established. I tried to marry a rich girl once, I loved the large launch her father owned, it was fantastic but it was not to be so I just had to work and buy my own.:-(

Wife did not like the sea, she gets motion sickness, so now I ride a horse. And there is a common factor between a boat and a horse. Boat ownership is a hole in the ocean one poors money into and horse ownership is a paddock one walks past and throws money onto with a slight difference. Who in there right mind would own and ride 1200 pounds that has a mind of its own and is capable of using it. :shock: 

I have on ocassion run into those that feel their tu tai is to good for the rest of us. But the bush trek soon sorts them out. I ride with a lot of folks that are well healed. Nice folks they take me as I am, they have to because I don't give a tu tai. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Update from yesterdays work on the destruction of the trailer.















Found this once the wood floor was removed from the tack box.










Then Alicia and Jarret harassed me until I reluctantly agreed to go for a ride after dark.








Jarret kept dropping his passie and I would get up beside them to grab him and let him down to go get it, so I finally put him on with me. Her pic of us didn't come out so well so no other proof other than this one showing he isn't with her now. lol











Here is Trusty after grooming him to get ready for the ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roadyy, I wish you were working on my old stock trailer. It is in terrible shape. We could use it just so the horses will stay in on the honor system. The door won't close. (Please know that I won't use it...... )
> 
> Tjtalon, will your teacher let you work off your lessons?


Meh, you are just up the way. When I get done with this one then we can discuss yours if it's something you are really interested in. It's just something to keep my hands from being idle. lol


----------



## Sereno

*You may be getting older when.....*

..... you rename all your animals (and grandkids) "Hey you".

..... when you FINALLY remembered that your coffee is in the microwave, but find the pint of cream instead.

Roadyy. That was for horse vitamin shots. Nice to see your progress AND that someone forced you to do something fun. So how did that pacifier taste?

Either dry as a bone or drenched. Wasn't I just commenting on how dry it was here? Rain every afternoon and night with some thunder. I've learned to run out and bring the horses home early so I don't get soaked. (What's that loud noise and bright flash mean?) It is a warm rain and getting a little wet is ok. Hey you and Hey you now think that they are indoor dogs.

Have to good day.


----------



## Roadyy

He wouldn't let me try it, especially after getting the tar additives from the couple of drops to the pavement. lol

Oh, I knew what the syringe was for as I give all my horses their shots, but also knew it was reckless to have left it put together. I ALWAYS separate the needle from the tube after use and dispose of the needle in a plastic drink bottle after the needle is bent in half.


I almost forgot to update the other animal growths.


----------



## Celeste

Those ducks are really growing!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I just realized and I'm sure y'all could tell, but the last pic are of the geese in the chicken coop. Those birds are doing some serious growing. They are still in the loving mode as they will jump up in your lap and rub their heads against your chin if you sit down in there with them.


----------



## Sereno

Roadyy said:


> I just realized and I'm sure y'all could tell, but the last pic are of the geese in the chicken coop. Those birds are doing some serious growing. They are still in the loving mode as they will jump up in your lap and rub their heads against your chin if you sit down in there with them.


Great photos. No. I didn't notice that some are duck and some geese.... since my mind had wondered trying to remember a good orange sauce recipe. :shock:

AND... I didn't notice that the syringe was still intact. I do the same as you with used ones. :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Great Pictures Every one..
Roadyy Love the Fowl and can't wait to see the trailer all done.
we are still looking for one.

They sent bloodwork in to Texas A&M for my Dog they are very expensive tests but she is my baby and so worth it.. she has been Nibbling on some food but not enough to help her gain weight.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Great Pictures Every one..
> Roadyy Love the Fowl and can't wait to see the trailer all done.
> we are still looking for one.
> 
> They sent bloodwork in to Texas A&M for my Dog they are very expensive tests but she is my baby and so worth it.. she has been Nibbling on some food but not enough to help her gain weight.


Will keep her in my thoughts and hope for the best.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Love the ducks!! And the geese of course. I am hoping to post some pics of my daughters neighbors new horse. The neighbor knows nothing about horses, but wanted one for her kids. I noticed right away there is something weird about this horses back. Her entire top line is completely straight and flat, no obvious place for a saddle, any saddle placed on her rides way up in the back. Her back is very long, and the only place she is not totally flat is a "bump" on her rump. Don't know if this is a fault, or she just needs more weight, she was very thin when they got her, and have put about 200 lbs on her. They live about 100 miles from me, and they don't have a digital camera. When I do get pics, I guess I will post them on critique my horse, but as for now, does anyone have any idea what I am describing?* *I don't believe I have ever seen a back like hers before. If anyone has pics of what I'm talking about, I would love to see them. The neighbor is anxious to find out why her back is like this, and why every saddle rides up on her.*


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like she has a strong built up top line and maybe even a little over weight. Having no visible spine showing across the back is not a bad thing, infact having a flat back is desired in a horse. The saddle they are using sounds like it is too small for the horse. They need to get an experienced horse person or even better a saddle fitter to come out and explain to them what they need to get for both the horse and the rider.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Definetly not overweight, I guess I will just have to get pictures. Thanks*


----------



## Sereno

Roadyy said:


> Sounds like she has a strong built up top line and maybe even a little over weight. *Having no visible spine showing across the back is not a bad thing, infact having a flat back is desired in a horse. The saddle they are using sounds like it is too small for the horse. They need to get an experienced horse person or even better a saddle fitter to come out and explain to them what they need to get for both the horse and the rider.*


BOLDING MINE.

I agree Roadyy! Sounds like the saddle fit is off and perhaps a good collar might be needed. Check the saddle pad too since some slip a lot. A girth pad might help also. As Roadyy is pointing out, to much movement of the saddle.

I LOOK for a good solid straight back in a Paso Fino.


----------



## Roadyy

Do any of these resemble what you are talking about?


















































I realize they are all side profile and not top views, but they are what I have available for you to compare to.


----------



## Sereno

I won't comment since someone here may own one or more of these. I liked .... one with a second runner up?

So NOW you have to tell us about EACH photo and what you see. Good learning experience.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great photos everyone! Sereno your place is gorgeous!! Love your Bones too, super cute!!

Called the vet in tomorrow. Rainn has some sort of skin issue. Her previous owners told me about it, but yow! She is ITCHY!!! She's scratching hair off and her bumm cheek is raw on one side.  can't stand to watch her suffer....hopefully we can figure out what the issue is.....I have her on senior supplements. Thinking they would take care of various things....I notice a difference in her gait, it's helping with inflammation. Gimpiness is barely noticeable!!!:lol: but not the skin thing.

Going to see a man about a horse tomorrow night also.....got our local trader looking.....also got a message from another friend that she found a TWH for sale. (A friend of a friend). But she says it's a bit heevy....so it needs light riding....will call on it...but....also, i know very little about TWHs. Thoughts on them? Temperament?

I also have a call in to another trader.....to be honest tho, I kinda like it being quiet around the barn with just one horse right now, especially withy thes skin issues and until school lets out for summer.....but I don't want to let any stone unturned. . Ya just never know.....:?

Have a good night all! :lol:


----------



## Ladytrails

Roadyy, love the pics of the ducks & geese, wow!
Nicker, I don't have the info at my mental fingertips but Vit A (?) is supposed to be something that is really good for skin issues and is easily fixed with an injection or supplements. I also think Omega 3s are good for skin and immune system disorders. On the question of a TWH who may have heaves, I would not go there without doing a lot of research and having a vet's report. It for sure may require special handling (dust-free hay, not being stalled, and meds). Plus, you might never be able to use the horse to the fullest.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I hope Rainn gets feeling better soon. Poor thing must be miserable with itching so much. Also good luck with your new leads on horses.

The barn is finally coming along. There is one end left to sheet in, the doors to hang and some corner trim to out on. Once this is done the crew should be finished with the outside. Hopefully they will be done tomorrow.

Here's a picture from this evening.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Koolio your barn looks really nice. Can't wait to see your interior design.


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> Great photos. No. I didn't notice that some are duck and some geese.... since my mind had wondered trying to remember a good orange sauce recipe. :shock:
> 
> AND... I didn't notice that the syringe was still intact. I do the same as you with used ones. :wink:


It reminded me it is duck season time to give 12gage some exercise:lol:


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> It reminded me it is duck season time to give 12gage some exercise:lol:


And change our cooking lamb conversations to ......... :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Laidytrails.....I'm there with ya on the heaves....I just did a VERY quick google search, and heaves isn't a 'little' thing.....like I need MORE drama in my horse world....first a sassy-pants, now skin issues (which I don't mind :wink and heaves on top of that? Ugh! Why do people try to pawn their problems on me?:-x. I must be sucker! Lol. I'm being VERY cautious, oh so very cautious! :shock::wink: 

Thank goodness for you guys! Thanks for the input! TGIF!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71, I assume you have tried giving her a betadine bath to help cure the skin irritation so I will suggest Selson Blue. It is a great dandruff shampoo and has really helped with both of our mare's itchy skin. It wasn't rain rot or lice or anything like that, it was just a case of the itches after shedding. I've not seen them rubbing on posts or trees in over a week now since using the Selson Blue.


Koolio, I can't see the pics on this pc due to our company web filter blocking whatever program you use to store them. I'll have to bring it up on my phone later. From what I saw the last time I looked I really like your exterior design. Those windows up high should really allow a lot of light in and save some energy.

Sereno, those are all my horses except the last paint. She was one of the rescues we recently found homes for as she was only here a little over a week with the mini.

Some were pics of them when I first got them and some were more recent. different stages of back build and withers for Ms. Linda to compare to explain what she was referring to.

No updates on the horse trailer as I had a few other projects to tackle and a couple of sets of company pop over. Although the young man from church has decided to try his hand at selling horse manure since I told him about gardeners getting it for their vegetable and flower beds. He filled 5 feed bags last night and is trying to come up with a snazzy sales pitch to get customers attention.

My neighbor across the way has decided to get his lifted mud truck back going and asked me to help him get his front end corrected because of the tall leaf springs and larger tires leaves him with very little turning radius. He wants to try and have it done in 2 months so he can take it to Perry,Fl for the huge mud bog events that draw in thousands of people. I will have to work every evening for a month to get it fixed in time, if he can get all the stuff in time that I'll need to do it.


----------



## Celeste

sereno said:


> and change our cooking lamb conversations to ......... :shock:


noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........................


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, not I haven't tried either of your tricks. I am writing down the various things that people tell me to mention to the vet, and then see her recommendation. I know the previous owner had her on a antihystimine (sp), but that didn't cure her. Not sure how often they bathed her either...they had a ton of horses, and I suspect not a ton of time to dedicate to each one, as I can now. (Don't get me wrong, they are SUPER people, but I can take it step further easier with only one horse.


----------



## Roadyy

I hear ya NM71. Ladytrails is also correct on the vitamin A supplement for any and all skin health. Most people will get the injection version, but squirt it over the feed or directly in the mouth like a wormer instead skin injection. 

When is the vet scheduled to evaluate her?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, the vet comes this afternoon. I would prefer giving suppliments rather than ejections or meds. Can you get the Vit. A through Valley Vet or something like it?

also, going to see a horse tonight. Is there anything I should DO to the horse as I evaluate him? There were a couple of tricks that I learned at the natural horsemanship clinic that I was planning on doing, like throwing therope up and over the body and legs. Touching him with the whip all over.....just to see how sensitive he is all over his body.....other thoughts or considerations?


----------



## Roadyy

I think the question more of "What not to do when checking out a horse prospect". lol Much shorter list..haha

Watch for being head shy when you reach at it's head(training hole, possible they were stern in wrong way)

Make sure you are there when they catch them and tack them up.

Watch their eyes and ears as they are being handled. Busy eyes and ears will give some indication of spook levels even if their body stays in place. 

Pinch down the spine to see any tender/soreness. Have them pick up all four feet then run your hand down the leg checking for heat before picking them up yourself.

CHECK THE TEETH AND GUMS

Walk around the horse and look over every square inch for anything that looks like old scars on the legs, hip, chest that may be healed outside, but still an issue inside.

Shape and condition of the feet. Do a hoof sensitive test for any reactions to see if there are any tender spots.

Watch for bad habits in the horse. I'm sure you have read enough threads on here to know how to recognize disrespectful manners that have been left undealt with.

Take a one liter drink bottle with a handful of pebbles in it with you to shake around the horse. 

If it is said be a good ride then HAVE THEM RIDE IT FIRST before you ever attempt to get on it's back.

Watch for the cues they give the horse for directions while riding. Look for heavy hands so you know whether or not you have some undoing to do to have a easy ride.

That is just a few things I look at. I think there is a thread on here that goes over a lot more of what you should look for to find the right horse for you. Good luck


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, One thing you cannot go wrong on is to treat from "the inside out". To that end, a good coat supplement, probiotics, and omega 3 (which is also an anti-inflammatory, 'cooling down' the skin irritation) will be good steps to take while you wait on the vet. For Vitamin A supplementation, you will want to take a moment to add up what she is already getting in supplements, and not overdose with an over-generous squirt of the liquid Vitamin A. They are fat soluble and excesses can't be eliminated like water soluble vitamins. Having said that, if she's got skin & coat issues, she's probably deficient and a little extra A can make a big difference in just a few days. I've had 2 mares with spring nasties of one sort or another, which extra vitamin supplements from over-the-counter skin & coat supplements have helped. In fact, it even helps to protect the skin from overreacting to allergic bites from flying insects; before I started doing this, one mare would literally rub the skin off under her mane from the itchy bites.


----------



## Ladytrails

Sorry for the double post, just saw the other question. I use Brookside probiotics from valley vet, similar to Fastrack but easier to find. I'm using Grand Coat supplement now, as it has Omega 3's and zinc and copper, which are common deficiencies, with good results. Horse Journal, which does impartial reviews of various products for horses (kind of like a "Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval" or "Consumer's Reports" reviews) recommends this product as their Editor's Choice 2008 Command Coat and Hoof Brookside (Supplements - Skin Coat) . It doesn't say how much Vitamin A is in there, but you could put a small extra dose of liquid vitamin A on the feed to supplement. FYI - the liquid is an injectable but Roadyy is right, it's not generally actually injectjed with a needle as it leaves big lumps for horses. It works better for horses to dribble it onto their feed and let them take it orally. 

Great questions about what to look for. I agree with all of Roadyy's great suggestions. I would add that I would lead the horse around, tap its barrel to see if it moves away (laterally) from pressure there, and also walk toward its head and shoulder (e.g., do a right hand turn toward the horse) to see how well it moves away, with you, to stay out of your 'bubble'. I would do something like the pebbles in the bottle to see how the horse reacts to surprise, and then observe whether the horse 'settles itself' and how long it takes. I would also find something that it doesn't want to do, and use the natural horsemanship tools of approach and retreat to see how long it took for the horse to accept/perform the behavior. You could use that with the pebbles in the bottle -- shake it, horse is startled, calms down, and then try to do it closer to the horse's head to see if he accepts it. Use the approach and retreat to learn how the horse decides to trust you (or not) and accept the rattling bottle closer to his body. 

If the horse is thin, be aware that he may not behave the same way as if he were fitted out and conditioned. He may be very mellow compared to what he will be like when he's home with you and well-fed. They get new, energetic personalities when they're feeling good.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all
No word On Vets tests that were sent to Texas A&M I am so worried about my baby. I just want her better.

I bought a horse Trailer!!! 
It is pretty cool too It is A trophy Trailer.
1999 CM 2 horse straight load. 

Pictures Are not wanting to upload. I will as soon as my internet is better.


I think Bre and I are going to load up on Sunday and go for a mothers day Trail ride.


----------



## Sereno

Critter sitter said:


> Hey all
> No word On Vets tests that were sent to Texas A&M I am so worried about my baby. I just want her better.
> 
> I bought a horse Trailer!!!
> It is pretty cool too It is A trophy Trailer.
> 1999 CM 2 horse straight load.
> 
> Pictures Are not wanting to upload. I will as soon as my internet is better.
> 
> 
> I think Bre and I are going to load up on Sunday and go for a mothers day Trail ride.


Ahhhh.... I have a CM. We can compare notes later after you load photos.


----------



## Critter sitter

OK I snatched the ones from the listing so you could see it. 

The actually Cleaned it and put the divider back in it before I came to look at it. it is a GREAT find. I think it is worth 2 times what I paid.
I am so excited to Load up and go on a trail ride


----------



## Celeste

Gee, all the cool kids are getting new horse trailers and I'm not.


----------



## Country Woman

nice picture of the trailer Critter Sitter


----------



## Hunter65

Wow for some reason I haven't been getting emails for all the updates so I will have to go back and read up.

Critter what a cute trailer, we have an oldie too. I will post a pic later.

Koolio (I think) barn looks awesome!

Have had an interesting few days. I had the flu for 2 days and was hoping to get a good nights sleep last night before work today. Not to be, my daughter called at one am that her apartment building was on fire. So we were up all night as she watched the flames go from apartment to apartment. Thought she had lost it all. The good news is that they got the fire out one unit away from hers. So they may have some water and smoke damage but didn't lose everything. What a night. Thank Goodness she is OK.

Wanted to go ride tonight but too tired so tomorrow I will go enjoy a ride before the rain comes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Saw a man tonight about a black horse....liked the dun! Lol

I did all the little tricks you all suggested....THANK YOU!!! This was VERY helpful, and opened the sellers eyes on the black horse a bit too! (It's new to their barn. He's a trader, but we've known the family for eons!). 

The dun was quiet on the ground, so I said, if you want to sell this horse, youre going to have to take me trail riding on it! :shock::clap::clap::clap::clap: yeah for me, I stood up for what I want! Lol

So....maybe this weekend. It was pouring here, so we skipped that part. He wasn't even planning on selling this horse, has had it for over a year....but I spotted it....more than what I wanted to spend, but my research is proving that my price range only brings horses with "baggage":-(

Vet came, suggested putting Rainn on steroids to calm her itch and make her comfortable...and then we go from there and look at allergies. Gave her a Bededine bath, and considering the selson blue shampoo bath tomorrow. Also looking for topical stuff to help until the roids kick in. Wish us luck! :?

Nice trailer critter!

Hunter, gosh scary! Thank goodness your daughters place was saved and everyone is safe. Very scary!!!!

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Hunter thinking of you and your daughter 
very scary stuff for sure 
hope not all is lost


----------



## Koolio

Oh my Hunter! I am glad your daughter is safe and sound.

NickerMaker - good luck with the dun horse. It sounds like it could be a good one.

The outside of the barn is almost done! It is looking great. I will post pics once the crew is gone.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Howdy all.
Busy group here! I like it.  

I had plans to go riding at a local state park on Sunday, BUT, no truck to pull my trailer with. 

Not sure if I updated, but after numerous discussions and e-mail, and my well kept repair receipts, the other insurance company finally agreed to fix my pickup. Yay! Pretty much told them if they wanted to consider mine totalled--then they best be finding me a replacement. 

Lady hit me on March 25th. Shop called today to tell me my pickup was ready. Joy! Went to get t and didn't travel 2 miles til the poor thing made so much jerking and rear end racket it felt like parts were being strewn in the road. 

I am livid.

Sigh.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^Oh noooooooooooooo! I am so sorry to hear that! What now??


----------



## Prairie Rose

Nvr, the rear end makes an awful metallic grinding sound and it jerks all over. Gah. 
Those parts were all replaced, so it should not be doing that. 
New axel, springs, shocks, wheels, etc. 
Good grief.
Pretty obvious they didn't test drive after putting it back together. 

When driving in regular rear wheel drive, it feels 'tight' and 'jumpy' and bogged down. When I tried AWD, it jerked all over and made noise. 4 high--worse. 4 low--horrible.

The differential is no good, I am sure.

Back to the shop it went. 

I am getting really fed up with driving a rental pickup that I can't tow with.

I just want my 3/4 ton pickup fixed and back how it was. 

Sorry to whine. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Saw a man tonight about a black horse....liked the dun! Lol
> 
> I did all the little tricks you all suggested....THANK YOU!!! This was VERY helpful, and opened the sellers eyes on the black horse a bit too! (It's new to their barn. He's a trader, but we've known the family for eons!).
> 
> The dun was quiet on the ground, so I said, if you want to sell this horse, youre going to have to take me trail riding on it! :shock::clap::clap::clap::clap: yeah for me, I stood up for what I want! Lol
> 
> So....maybe this weekend. It was pouring here, so we skipped that part. He wasn't even planning on selling this horse, has had it for over a year....but I spotted it....more than what I wanted to spend, but my research is proving that my price range only brings horses with "baggage":-(
> 
> Vet came, suggested putting Rainn on steroids to calm her itch and make her comfortable...and then we go from there and look at allergies. Gave her a Bededine bath, and considering the selson blue shampoo bath tomorrow. Also looking for topical stuff to help until the roids kick in. Wish us luck! :?
> 
> Nice trailer critter!
> 
> Hunter, gosh scary! Thank goodness your daughters place was saved and everyone is safe. Very scary!!!!
> 
> Have a good night everyone!


Horse skin itch do you have a insect collar on the horse. I used a natural insect/tick collar on Stella. The effects made her unridable for months over two summers. Took the second summer to get to the bottom of the problem. I now wash them with a medicated shampoo. Free and lovely. If its mild enough for me its O/K for the horse.


----------



## Stan

Sereno said:


> And change our cooking lamb conversations to ......... :shock:


 
Breast of Duck.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*The only one that even compares is the 3rd one from bottom, but her back is much longer.*


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*I already sent a reply, but don't see it. The only one who remotely resembles her is the 3rd one from bottom, although her back is much longer, and she is MUCH thinner.
Having trouble navigating this site, like not being able to find my posts and replies.
*


----------



## NickerMaker71

No Stan no collar, actually never heard of that , but that doesn't mean anything!:lol: it's pretty much a seasonal thing we think, as the previous owner spoke of it....I just didn't know how badly she itched. So off to the store for some selson blue and topical skin spray. The horse guy I saw last night said they sell it here in town. Lets hope he is right, otherwise I'll quickly buy online.

Was looking online last night at another horse selling site. Spoke to the 'kid' who sells the horses before about some horses, at the current time all were sold, but he was to have some ranch horses from out west on the way soon.....well, there they where, posted online. We will be up in his neck of the woods next weekend for an ATV ride. Even took Monday off (thinking a head) in hopes of seeing this guy about a horse.....I'm going to check out this avenue as well! This family is highly thought of....always makes you feel better. . 

PR, sorry to hear about your truck, ugh how aggravating! Makes you really wonder about this mechanic!!!! This has been going on a long time! 

Have a good day all! 🐴


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ladytrails said:


> Sorry for the double post, just saw the other question. I use Brookside probiotics from valley vet, similar to Fastrack but easier to find. I'm using Grand Coat supplement now, as it has Omega 3's and zinc and copper, which are common deficiencies, with good results. Horse Journal, which does impartial reviews of various products for horses (kind of like a "Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval" or "Consumer's Reports" reviews) recommends this product as their Editor's Choice 2008 Command Coat and Hoof Brookside (Supplements - Skin Coat) . It doesn't say how much Vitamin A is in there, but you could put a small extra dose of liquid vitamin A on the feed to supplement. FYI - the liquid is an injectable but Roadyy is right, it's not generally actually injectjed with a needle as it leaves big lumps for horses. It works better for horses to dribble it onto their feed and let them take it orally.
> 
> Great questions about what to look for. I agree with all of Roadyy's great suggestions. I would add that I would lead the horse around, tap its barrel to see if it moves away (laterally) from pressure there, and also walk toward its head and shoulder (e.g., do a right hand turn toward the horse) to see how well it moves away, with you, to stay out of your 'bubble'. I would do something like the pebbles in the bottle to see how the horse reacts to surprise, and then observe whether the horse 'settles itself' and how long it takes. I would also find something that it doesn't want to do, and use the natural horsemanship tools of approach and retreat to see how long it took for the horse to accept/perform the behavior. You could use that with the pebbles in the bottle -- shake it, horse is startled, calms down, and then try to do it closer to the horse's head to see if he accepts it. Use the approach and retreat to learn how the horse decides to trust you (or not) and accept the rattling bottle closer to his body.
> 
> If the horse is thin, be aware that he may not behave the same way as if he were fitted out and conditioned. He may be very mellow compared to what he will be like when he's home with you and well-fed. They get new, energetic personalities when they're feeling good.


Lady and Roadyynis, I wanted to thank both of,you for the advice. I was just rereading your posts to see if I forgot anything, and I don think I did. The bottle of pebbles was a major indicator, especially for the black horse I saw. Although, I payed attention and he calmed quickly. Did the spine pinch test, and legs, as well as moving their front and back ends around. Funny after I spun the black on tight to the right, he became gimpy! (Again, he's new to their barn, so they don't know too much about him, so I found a 'hole' for the trader!). :lol: I almost turned around and said, "we should go into business together.....I'll do all the groundwork and find the issues you miss! ". But of course I didn't. He probably would have laughed tho!! :mrgreen: also, I found the dun to be a bit touchy around the muzzle, so did my natural horsemanship, and stayed there a bit....he quit moving. 

Oh, and since I Wasdoing my thing, this guy went and got the sack to sack the dun out. ( his family taught us this trick years ago! Now perreilli makes $$$$ off it.). To his surprise the dun was a bit startled by the sack. He said he's had raincoats up on him, so never thought to sack him.....he assured me he would....he better, cause I'm going to check! :lol: my nasty teacher ness is coming out in me! Hahaha

Again thanks! Any other tips and tricks would be appreciated. Hoping to ride the dun tomorrow....


----------



## Sereno

*Congrats Critter!*



Critter sitter said:


> OK I snatched the ones from the listing so you could see it.
> 
> The actually Cleaned it and put the divider back in it before I came to look at it. it is a GREAT find. I think it is worth 2 times what I paid.
> I am so excited to Load up and go on a trail ride


Yep. Mine is a little newer but not by much. Steel frames make this trailer a little heavy. Check everywhere for rust, especially underneath and the tongue that I had beefed up a little on mine. Of course you have checked the wood floor and everything else.

Mine was missing the upper dutch doors but I don't need them and would have taken them off anyway to help keep horses cool. We don't have a winter. When loading be VERY careful of the back door latches so you don't get ropes or halters caught up in them. I also put some pads on the back floor metal to protect it from hooves and not have that shoe on metal sound that my horses didn't like.
View attachment 182897


I installed two fans but still worried about heat. So I tie the two feed doors open but drive slowly and I'm always checking my rear view mirrors.
View attachment 182889


I did a little customizing in here with a 2X4 frame and plywood covered with some thick material. Padding on floor with a piece of plywood and a padded 2X8 forward to protect the emergency break battery and new junction box. I don't like things moving around and the horses don't need the extra noise.
View attachment 182905


Our Jeep has the factory installed tow package for a Class IV hitch, 7,000 lbs capacity. We did the math and with trailer and back of car loaded, full tank of gas we are a little over 6,000 lbs. We had to buy a Class IV pull receiver and ball. We also added the load leveler. New emergency break system and break controller. The wiring was a mess, to moved the electrical junction box that was mounted on the tongue inside the storage area.
View attachment 182913


New tires, new bearings and breaks. My trailer does not have leaf springs, it has a torque system built into the axels that I've learned aren't the best so I really watch for bumps and holes.

Roadyy is our trailer boss so I'm sure he has some ideas of what to look for.

:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *The only one that even compares is the 3rd one from bottom, but her back is much longer.*





cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *I already sent a reply, but don't see it. The only one who remotely resembles her is the 3rd one from bottom, although her back is much longer, and she is MUCH thinner.
> Having trouble navigating this site, like not being able to find my posts and replies.
> *


Sugar is my 3 yr old lineback dun. She is a little puggy to say the least. lol
Here are a couple more pics of her from different angles to see her back better.
















If their horse's back is built like hers but narrower that is not a bad thing like I said before. It sounds like a light built horse with a very healthy top line. 

Hunter, I hope your daughter didn't lose too much from the smoke and water damage and glad no one was hurt. I hope you get some good riding in this weekend to make up for it.

Koolio, I am looking forward to seeing pics of the barn after you put your finishing touches on the inside. I know you can't wait to get it done and put it to great use.

Prairie Rose, I hope you get your truck back soon and working like it was before the big bang.

Stan, we had 11 more eggs the other day, but they were so tasty that they are all gone now. I don't think I can ever go back to chicken eggs again.

Kidding, I'm kidding. They just up and disappeared. We have no idea what happened to the nest full of eggs.

NM71, I am truly glad that our advice was able to build your confidence in looking for a better grade of horse for you and yours. Hopefully one of the ranch horses,btw I'm seriously jealous here, will work out perfect for you. Please take some pics when you go look them over,please.

I'm working til 12 today then heading to the beach for the triathlon. No, I'm not a participant, lol merely a supporter. Our church mans a station that hands out the drinks, power gels, orange slices, etc to the athletes on their way by our location. It is one of our fund raisers for the youth group. This is the half triathlon for the Iron Man. The all day IronMan will be here in the fall. I've manned it with the church group late into the midnight hour before to be there for the last runner to come by our station.

Our theme for our station is Fruits of the Spirit. The young man that comes out to my place to work with the horses came up with it. I'm taking a couple of the painter's suits made by Tyvek out there to tape purple balloons to one and green balloons to the other to make grape suits. lol 

Will post pics later..


Oh, Sereno here are my hats including ather one I mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## Sereno

*Photos that didn't load ???*

I went to edit above and timed out. So try again.


































We have some surface rust that needs to be taken care of so new paint too. Next week?


----------



## Roadyy

I really like both of those trailers/floats.

The one I'm working on only has the upper door center front and on the passenger side above the tack box. I will be building a dual saddle stand off the floor in this trailer after the floor is replaced. I'll weld down a 1/4" steel plate, come up off it with a 2x4x1/4" wall tube then two saddle bars towards the door to slide the saddles onto. I'm debating on mounting it close to the barrier wall and making it swivel so I can slide the saddles on it then swing it around to make more room by the door to put other tack items in. Adding a little custom work never hurt anybody. lol

I'm trailer envious at the moment since I do not have my own at the moment, but I do have access to a few anytime I need them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is the pic of the dun. You can't tell too much, but he is massively stocky! Kind of a short neck, and a bit of a roman nose....but seemed sweet, and cute in this photo. . He is also a ranch horse from Texas. According to this guy he was to go to slaughter.....

If you see anything glaring in this photo, please let me know!!! I appreciate all input!!

The other horses are at Home - Horses for Sale. If you want to check them out. I'm only interested In geldings.


----------



## Sereno

*What he said!*



Roadyy said:


> Sugar is my 3 yr old lineback dun. She is a little puggy to say the least. lol
> Here are a couple more pics of her from different angles to see her back better.
> View attachment 182921
> 
> 
> View attachment 182929
> 
> 
> If their horse's back is built like hers but narrower that is not a bad thing like I said before. It sounds like a light built horse with a very healthy top line.
> 
> Hunter, I hope your daughter didn't lose too much from the smoke and water damage and glad no one was hurt. I hope you get some good riding in this weekend to make up for it.
> 
> Koolio, I am looking forward to seeing pics of the barn after you put your finishing touches on the inside. I know you can't wait to get it done and put it to great use.
> 
> Prairie Rose, I hope you get your truck back soon and working like it was before the big bang.
> 
> Stan, we had 11 more eggs the other day, but they were so tasty that they are all gone now. I don't think I can ever go back to chicken eggs again.
> 
> Kidding, I'm kidding. They just up and disappeared. We have no idea what happened to the nest full of eggs.
> 
> NM71, I am truly glad that our advice was able to build your confidence in looking for a better grade of horse for you and yours. Hopefully one of the ranch horses,btw I'm seriously jealous here, will work out perfect for you. Please take some pics when you go look them over,please.
> 
> I'm working til 12 today then heading to the beach for the triathlon. No, I'm not a participant, lol merely a supporter. Our church mans a station that hands out the drinks, power gels, orange slices, etc to the athletes on their way by our location. It is one of our fund raisers for the youth group. This is the half triathlon for the Iron Man. The all day IronMan will be here in the fall. I've manned it with the church group late into the midnight hour before to be there for the last runner to come by our station.
> 
> Our theme for our station is Fruits of the Spirit. The young man that comes out to my place to work with the horses came up with it. I'm taking a couple of the painter's suits made by Tyvek out there to tape purple balloons to one and green balloons to the other to make grape suits. lol
> 
> Will post pics later..
> 
> 
> Oh, Sereno here are my hats including ather one I mentioned in the other thread.
> 
> View attachment 182945
> 
> View attachment 182953


Roadyy said it for me. :lol: Love the photos, progress reports, information and so sorry about those with set-backs.

Sounds like he is going to have a good day doing a worthwhile thing. :clap:

Should we have a hat photo contest? I posted mine in another thread but here it is so you can determine who has the "best" hat. 










After all; It's ALL about the hat. :shock:


----------



## Sereno

*What I really want...*

When looking a horse trailers I found Double D. Their site has tons of information and videos. Brad with DD was very helpful when I asked questions.

By time I did a a few "add ons", it was getting expensive but would have been nice. But to ship it here and then pay the customs taxes would have doubled the cost. :shock:

Two Horse Slant Bumper Pull Trailer with dressing room


----------



## Celeste

About the itching horse: This is an obscure idea, but it might be worth looking into. Horses can get a parasite that lives under their skin. It is spread by a little fly. They itch like crazy. A good dose of ivermectin kills the little worms. I had a horse that had this. After her ivermectin, she itched way worse for a few days, then she was radically better. If it were my horse, I would try the drug first rather than pay for a biopsy.

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/integumentary_system/helminths_of_the_skin/onchocerciasis.html


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, he is a good looking gelding. How was he for manners and keeping his attention on you as you were handling him?

I looked over the other 2 geldings for sale on his site and really liked Ranger. Do you have any other shots of the dun?

Sereno, I will take a pic of my collection of hats and post them between this evening and Monday morning.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> About the itching horse: This is an obscure idea, but it might be worth looking into. Horses can get a parasite that lives under their skin. It is spread by a little fly. They itch like crazy. A good dose of ivermectin kills the little worms. I had a horse that had this. After her ivermectin, she itched way worse for a few days, then she was radically better. If it were my horse, I would try the drug first rather than pay for a biopsy.
> 
> Onchocerciasis: Helminths of the Skin: Merck Veterinary Manual


I have heard of this before and the wormer is a good idea if you haven't already done your spring treatment. I assumed(I know that is the mother of all screw ups) you had already done a worming for the spring. Worming is good for several skin conditions like lice, mites and other parasites.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I have heard of this before and the wormer is a good idea if you haven't already done your spring treatment. I assumed(I know that is the mother of all screw ups) you had already done a worming for the spring. Worming is good for several skin conditions like lice, mites and other parasites.


Not all drugs kill it. Ivermectin works. I suspect quest would, but there is no data published on it. Ivermectin is all I found that has been studied. Besides, it is cheap and relatively safe.


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Not all drugs kill it. Ivermectin works. I suspect quest would, but there is no data published on it. Ivermectin is all I found that has been studied. Besides, it is cheap and relatively safe.


We don't have access to all the med's you guys have and our BEST vet travels 5 hours each way to tend to our horses twice a year. So we do a lot of medical care ourselves with what we have been taught and have to work with.

We worm our horses every 3 months and look for the Ivermectin in the product. We were a month late treating once and the tick infestation was unbelievable. Gave them the stuff and all ticks gone two days later.

We also use Ivermectin on our dogs. Measured in a syringe, remove needle and squirt into mouth. No fleas or ticks on them.

We have been fortunate not to have any skin problems but I pretty sure that Ivermectin will kill anything that is feeding on your animals blood.

I have been told that some animals could have a bad reaction so consult with your vet.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I worked her in February with zimectrin gold, which has the ivermectin in it. Vet recommended panicure power PAC in the spring for our area, and said its not too late to give it to her now. I have it on order.

I was also recommended by a couple people around here to use MTG, a topical oil based product. So I bought that this morning and rubbed it all over her. She seemed to enjoy it, and the couple hours I was there didn't really itch as bad, so it at least gave her a bit of relief, which relieves me a bit. We also started the steroid and antibacterial treatments this morning. 

The only other pic I got of the dun is this head shot. Yes, his ground manners were impeccable. Actually somehow as we talked we moved over to his stall, just chatting about horses in general...not to 'look' at him( because he is/was out of my price range) just to chat. I ended up in his stall feeling him, petting him, etc. I felt very safe in that small space. (And it dawned on me...hey, I'm really comfortable being in here with this guy). That's when I asked to bring him out. I did all the tests, shaker, flinging the rope up and around. Rubbed the whip all over his body, pinched his spine, tapped here there, every where, played with his ears, put on his halter, moved his front end/backed easily, backed up and moved out of my way easily too. Yes, he payed attention to me, but didn't get the scary eyes like the black gelding. OH, I also ran AT him, and flung my arms unexpectantly at his head too. He raised his head a bit as if to say, what is this crazy lady doing, but never moved his feet. Hey, I figure, I'm going to act as if im at home and experiment going to do anything he might experience with me!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:wink:Another shot....we stood and talked a long while and I continued to mess with him. This was his demeanor.......



Of course roadyy you would like ranger the best...he's the most expensive!!! Hahaha. Actually, I just called.....and all of his geldings are SOLD!!!!! Getting more in mid week. We shall see wont we? Everything happens for a reason....


----------



## Sereno

NickerMaker71 said:


> Another shot....we stood and talked a long while and I continued to mess with him. This was his demeanor.......
> 
> 
> 
> Of course roadyy you would like ranger the best...he's the most expensive!!! Hahaha


Sounds too good and a good looker too. :shock:

So when is the test ride? :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well Sereno....if the seller is smart.....the ride will be tomorrow!:wink: keep me interested! Hahaha


----------



## nvr2many

Wanted to say hi! There are a few post I need to catch up on but felt the need to post first. I am a bit depressed and discouraged. I took my mare out on the ranch two days ago and seemed all she did was jig! Gah, I hate that. So the whole ride we stop and started, stop and started!! I guess we all have bad days. 

I got her last October and first ride out she stepped on a stone (no shoes and we need them here, thought I would try barefoot, I knew better), and could not ride her until mid Nov. Well, then the cold set in, very cold for Oregon Dec and Jan was. Anyway, she is for the most part awesome and I know I just need to get her on the ground and yielding to pressure, now to just do it! .

She is one of those less reactive types and she is big! about 1700lbs, not totally sure, need to weigh her. Anyway, she is big and less reactive, and if you know that type of horse they are always in your space. Even when she gets scared, I swear she wants to jump into my arms. Soooooooooooooo, I am just sharing here and motivating myself to start working with her on her ground manners and yielding to pressure. I think it will do wonders in the saddle. 

Here is a bit about her from the woman I got her from..............

•	Beginner-Safe Horse
•	Dressage (Shown/Competed/Performed)
•	Husband-Safe Horse
•	Kid-Friendly Family Horse
•	Lesson Horse (Finished/Proficient) 
Very nice mare, anyone can ride. Has been used for level one dressage lesson horse. Wonderful to handle, easy to shoe. Ties, trailers, loves attention.

Last owner had her about 5 years, rode western, I think she was not ridden much and had two foals in that time. So, maybe its me??? Gah I hate that.............. the moment in an argument where you realize................ your wrong!! Bah ha ha!

Thanks for reading my babble. I will go back to reading the rest of the posts.


----------



## nvr2many

Whew! Got all caught up. And here goes....

@ NM71, Yay, on teh dun, cannot wait to hear how that goes. Very pretty too! 

@ Hunter, Wow, glad to hear your daughter is ok.

@ PR, Hope they fix it right this time. I just cannot imagine why they let it go like that.

@ Stan, not sure about duck. Was not sure about lamb either, that is why we have a freezer full from the inlaws. I was afraid to try anything but the roast. Is all lamb so fatty??

@ NM71 agian, first summer we had my TB, he got hives. We are talking huge welts. I think there is a pic in my photos. Anyway, we had Sterroid injections and something called anti-hist. Seemed to work, this will be third summer and nothing since (knock on wood). 

@ Sereno, great idea on the ivermectin for dogs. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!! Supposed to be 81 here today then back to a couple days of showers and into the 60's or so. Blah!


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Wanted to say hi! There are a few post I need to catch up on but felt the need to post first. I am a bit depressed and discouraged. I took my mare out on the ranch two days ago and seemed all she did was jig! Gah, I hate that. So the whole ride we stop and started, stop and started!! I guess we all have bad days.
> 
> I got her last October and first ride out she stepped on a stone (no shoes and we need them here, thought I would try barefoot, I knew better), and could not ride her until mid Nov. Well, then the cold set in, very cold for Oregon Dec and Jan was. Anyway, she is for the most part awesome and I know I just need to get her on the ground and yielding to pressure, now to just do it! .
> 
> She is one of those less reactive types and she is big! about 1700lbs, not totally sure, need to weigh her. Anyway, she is big and less reactive, and if you know that type of horse they are always in your space. Even when she gets scared, I swear she wants to jump into my arms. Soooooooooooooo, I am just sharing here and motivating myself to start working with her on her ground manners and yielding to pressure. I think it will do wonders in the saddle.
> 
> Here is a bit about her from the woman I got her from..............
> 
> •	Beginner-Safe Horse
> •	Dressage (Shown/Competed/Performed)
> •	Husband-Safe Horse
> •	Kid-Friendly Family Horse
> •	Lesson Horse (Finished/Proficient)
> Very nice mare, anyone can ride. Has been used for level one dressage lesson horse. Wonderful to handle, easy to shoe. Ties, trailers, loves attention.
> 
> Last owner had her about 5 years, rode western, I think she was not ridden much and had two foals in that time. So, maybe its me??? Gah I hate that.............. the moment in an argument where you realize................ your wrong!! Bah ha ha!
> 
> Thanks for reading my babble. I will go back to reading the rest of the posts.


We ALL have those days! 

Wife is home from Chicago and gives me a new rather expensive ($350.) Camera. Just what we need since we have 4 much cheaper ones already that work fine. :shock: A gift from her client. :clap: Did a non-guy thing and read manual.  No memory card. :-x Wife has lots of different cards. :? It took three times to get the software to load onto computer. :evil: Took photos and video. :thumbsup: Computer does not find camera. :evil:

Wife interrupts since she has another little problem. Washing machine not working. I check and test and hit and kick then start to Google. Needs new board. :? Washer over 15 years old so can not find parts. :evil: Tell wife to buy new front load washer. :-| But dryer is attached to now dead washer, stacked; and now need to move that into garage..... that I just re-arranged. :-( Need to call electrician for a 220V line. :-x OH? And we JUST FINISHED RE-DOING THE WHOLE LAUNDRY ROOM!

Sereno is still having diaper rash type problems so can't ride.

I have to many image thingy's so can not post so took some out. 

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71 if you decide not to wait for the next batch of ranch trained horses and go ahead with the dun then visit a couple of times for rides. Ask if they mind if you just drop by sometime when in the area for a quick ride. Simple reason behind it. This way you can see how he is at different times of the day. 

What is his diet?
Has he had any health issues over the last couple of years?
These are a couple more questions to ask when you visit next time.

I liked Red too, but Ranger had more training and work from the saddle for a calmer horse. There was only $500 difference between them and I would gladly give an extra $500 for the difference in experience between Ranger and Red.




nvr2many, I am not a trainer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Suite.las.......lmbo sorry I couldn't resist.

It sounds like you do need to spend some time on ground work to get her respect back and put you back in the role of lead mare. A horse that size HAS to believe you will eat her the instant she gets a hoof out of place else she can hurt you with out even stalling a breathe. I know you already realize that, but thought I would put it to type. I hope you get her healthy in the feet and mind so you can start enjoying her under saddle.


----------



## PalominoBuck

Pictures of Jet giving my Daughter, Girlfriend and friends a ride. Lots of fun.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, I think it wouldn't be a BAD idea to check out a new batch....I am to call midweek. We up be in his area for ATV tour, so if something pops up....that is good.

Another visit or surprise visit (s)isn't a problem, the dun is the next road over from the barn.  

I truly appreciate the feedback...as you can tell this is basically my first time buying by myself. I'm learning SO much! Kinda cool, kinda scary, and I'm learning to grow a pair!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I also want to bring my dog one visit too! I told him that!

We talked about his health, but I'll ask again. I went through the list of vices too...cribbing, heaves, strangles, rearing....negative. And I was there long enough to catch some of that...feeding time. Also, something I liked, he didn't run into the barn like some of the others did. I had to break Rainn of that. Might be big herd thing???

Nvr2many, I say get on that ground thing! :wink: I'm new to the whole ground world, but after that clinic (it's kinda like sleeping in a holiday inn):wink::lol: I have been moving horses left and right like a champ!! :clap::thumbsup: has given me a bit more confidence!!

Have I told you guys I made a future appointment to take some lessons with my former instructor? I've always stayed in touch, 20 some years, and she's excited to have me come back! :happydance: I just want some tuning up. Last weeks clinic gave me the gumption to call her. Once schools out well giv'er a go" :happydance:


----------



## nvr2many

Thanks guys! I know what I need to do. I just need to do it. And I am probably making more out of it than there is but I guess I want it when I want it, lol. The things that the last owner told me about her I do not have a problem with. I say it is because I have always been her boss! I have no problem catching her (last owner had to take a bucket of oats), she does not push on gates (last owner said to put hot wire on all gates). They gave me a stud chain to use on her. I have never used it and do not need it. I guess I am just a perfectionist and want it all now and all the time and life is not like that. But ground work will be good and definitely cannot hurt. 

Oh I have a question. Do you all round pen and lounge before doing your yielding and other ground work exercises?? I was wondering if it has to be done or if it helps. Thanks.

EDIT: That made it sound like I know everything. I do not, lol. I just meant I know I need to get on the ground work, :lol:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Whew! Got all caught up. And here goes....
> 
> .
> @ Stan, not sure about duck. Was not sure about lamb either, that is why we have a freezer full from the inlaws. I was afraid to try anything but the roast. Is all lamb so fatty??
> 
> Is lamb fatty. It does tend to have some fat but it can depend a lot on how it was fed, the age, how it is cooked, and the breed of sheep. A mutton is fatty, its a little like us. As we age we get this layer of fat on the gut and it is very hard to get rid of. When I cook lamb or mutton it cooks on a rack or spit so the fat drains out. I never cook lamb or mutton roast in an oven bag or a pot, with the exception being shanks. Don't foget the mint sauce.
> 
> Now I have to mend the fences the sheep have been going through. I've already dug the hole so its freezer time.:lol:


----------



## Sereno

Stan said:


> nvr2many said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Got all caught up. And here goes....
> 
> .
> @ Stan, not sure about duck. Was not sure about lamb either, that is why we have a freezer full from the inlaws. I was afraid to try anything but the roast. Is all lamb so fatty??
> 
> Is lamb fatty. It does tend to have some fat but it can depend a lot on how it was fed, the age, how it is cooked, and the breed of sheep. A mutton is fatty, its a little like us. As we age we get this layer of fat on the gut and it is very hard to get rid of. When I cook lamb or mutton it cooks on a rack or spit so the fat drains out. I never cook lamb or mutton roast in an oven bag or a pot, with the exception being shanks. Don't foget the mint sauce.
> 
> Now I have to mend the fences the sheep have been going through. I've already dug the hole so its freezer time.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I have some farming experience that I didn't want anyone to know!  When my father retired to the OLD homestead in New Hampshire, he bought 80 Dorset ?? sheep. No barn, little pasture in bad shape with no fencing, and NO experience. We moved them in an open U-haul trailer with my brother on one running board and myself on the other with sticks to "pop" any sheep noise that came up. By time we finished hauling all 80, the flock was all over the area. And that was only day 1. Later came pigs, chickens, turkeys, geese and whatever. BUT never a horse? Talk about a learning curve? Dad was NOT handy at all so I, being "Mr. Fix-it" was worked almost to death and spent more time in the Animal Science building then in my own studies.
> 
> OH... the good old days. ................. NOT!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stan

Just a quick revert back to trailers. I managed to flog off the old one for $5000 but the new one set me back $16000. How do the prices compair to the States

















Ever gone for a ride in the back of your float. It does help one understand why the horses get a little spooky at times. And how many ballance the wheels on the horse trailer. After going for a ride in mine, I do now. Makes a big difference to the noise level when the shaking stops. And to how it feels when being towed at speed. All that shaking does transmit through to the tow vehicle.

Nvr2many: All I do with my horse is while walking it from the paddock to the area for kitting up is. I stop and start, turn left and right and thats it. We don't run them in circles or take any of the energy out of the horse before riding. We expect our horse to be ready to ride even if left for weeks.

Once the halter goes on its work time. When the halter is off its horse time. Of course if one plays up a little its generally excitment at seeing me, I accept that:lol: 

NM71: I am confused, what does grow a pair mean. Must be an Americian saying.:? 

Ill join in the hat parade.


----------



## Stan

Back to the sheep.
New Zealand has a population of 5 Million humans and around 80 million sheep. A large proportion of the sheep are in the South island and mustered on horse back.
New Zealand is the top of a mountian range popping out of the sea so the general riding is on hill country. However in the central Nth Island and most of the south island it is very steep bush covered country Great for riding and if one is inexperienced, a ride on a south island sheep station or central Nth Island will build confidence not only in ones self but in the horse you are sitting upon. The horses also come out brimming with confidence.

I imagine our country is simmilar to what Sereno rides and the high country of the US and Australia. However NZ being such a small country about the size of a pimple on the rear of the USA its right on our back door, so to speak.

She who must be obeyed had forbid me from letting my horses roam around the yard close to the house. 
Yesterday I took my life in my hands and let them roam all around feeding (mowing the grass) then after I picked up the you know what and waited for her to come home. I must admit I did break into a sweat and quivered a little when she drove down the drive but hey, the grass needed mowing and she had broken the ride on. Is it not logical a man would put the horses to work. :wink:


----------



## Sereno

Stan. I still can NOT think of a place that I'd rather go for a good riding adventure then in NZ. DANG you! Been thinking about it for... about 40 years.

LOTS of you are in second place. All of you are in second place. How can that BE?


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Nvr2many: All I do with my horse is while walking it from the paddock to the area for kitting up is. I stop and start, turn left and right and thats it. We don't run them in circles or take any of the energy out of the horse before riding. We expect our horse to be ready to ride even if left for weeks.


Oh I agree, same here, but............... what I was asking was, when doing ground training, is it ok to just halter them up and go at it or is it good to join up in a round pen first?? Does it matter or help in the training??

Awesome trailer by the way!!

EDIT: Grow a pair = ummmmmmmmmm of those things that us women do not have  as in wow he has big pair of ***** to pull that off.


----------



## Country Woman

These are some pictures of our walls in our new place 
the colors are more nasty in person lol

Marc is sanding and painting the walls a tan and country blue


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks nvr2many for explaining "growing a pair". You did well,, I wasn't sure how I was going to do that in a "graceful" manner!! :lol::lol::lol:

Stan, my students just did research projects on NZ and Australia! What beautiful country!!! Sad to say...but my students know more about your country than they do their own!!  at least we got them excited about researching!!

My cartoonist and coauthor live down under, hoping to make it there for a visit someday! . Bucket list!


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Oh I agree, same here, but............... what I was asking was, when doing ground training, is it ok to just halter them up and go at it or is it good to join up in a round pen first?? Does it matter or help in the training??
> 
> Awesome trailer by the way!!
> 
> EDIT: Grow a pair = ummmmmmmmmm of those things that us women do not have  as in wow he has big pair of ***** to pull that off.


Some of you gals got bigger ... immmmmmmmmmmmm then most that I know. And I'm proud to know ya.


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Dialect*

Stan made me think.....so many of us live in such different places, we have different dialect, who's in to share some of the most common from their area?

For example, my friends wife is Australian and one day asked me to grab a 'tin' of chickpeas from the cupboard....I had no idea what a tin was....obviously it's a can now that she explained....

Here we say.......Jeet yet? Did you redd up the house? Grab me a gumband will you? 

We eat SAMwiches, hoagies, sh*t on the shingle, and pork and sauerkraut for New Years!

Your turn!


----------



## Celeste

I know about jeetjet. As in "Jeetjet? Grab a samwich."

You might need to translate some of the others.

I'm fixin to go now.


----------



## Sereno

I guess... I know why I like all of you in this ... slightly older thread. Tolerance... translation understanding... reading between the lines and just understanding that venting and sharing is OK. Instead of being stomped on we have our past experiences to share with others without shame. We are old enough to STOP and figure things out. We are old enough to appreciate others points of view and their good times and ... not so good ones.

I'm lucky to have such ... lost for words. Thank you.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Oh I agree, same here, but............... what I was asking was, when doing ground training, is it ok to just halter them up and go at it or is it good to join up in a round pen first?? Does it matter or help in the training??
> 
> Awesome trailer by the way!!
> 
> EDIT: Grow a pair = ummmmmmmmmm of those things that us women do not have  as in wow he has big pair of ***** to pull that off.


Grow a Pair: Just wanted to put you on the spot and see how you got out of it. Well done. 
The song lord its hard to be humble, when i'm perfect in every way, comes to mind.

Round pen, don't have one. Some of the trainers I have seen use one but only with green horses. Its a small paddock at my home, however with Bugs and being green, and inexperienced I have taken him to the neighbours arena as a safety feature for me, just incase he tossed me. The landing would be soft and if I get hooked up he can not go sailing off into the distance with me dangling on behind. He has never tried to throw me. So its back to riding out on his own now for experience. I can't wait for him to get some experience under his belt. He may not be much to look at but he has a good nature. We go well together rough and ready.

Now just to cover the down under. Down under is considered as Australia so what could one refer to for NZ. Down under down under which may infer that we are cling ons. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Grow a Pair: Just wanted to put you on the spot and see how you got out of it. Well done.
> The song lord its hard to be humble, when i'm perfect in every way, comes to mind.
> 
> Round pen, don't have one. Some of the trainers I have seen use one but only with green horses. Its a small paddock at my home, however with Bugs and being green, and inexperienced I have taken him to the neighbours arena as a safety feature for me, just incase he tossed me. The landing would be soft and if I get hooked up he can not go sailing off into the distance with me dangling on behind. He has never tried to throw me. So its back to riding out on his own now for experience. I can't wait for him to get some experience under his belt. He may not be much to look at but he has a good nature. We go well together rough and ready.
> 
> Now just to cover the down under. Down under is considered as Australia so what could one refer to for NZ. Down under down under which may infer that we are cling ons. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I guess I am on top,


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Home

*That Dun is very pretty, and so are the other ones on that site. Wish they weren't so far away!!* This a place I'm going to try out when I get my $$$ saved. They seem honest. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> I guess I am on top,


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: so to speak


----------



## Stan

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> Home
> 
> *That Dun is very pretty, and so are the other ones on that site. Wish they weren't so far away!!* This a place I'm going to try out when I get my $$$ saved. They seem honest. What do ya'll think?


 
Honest or not you still have to check out the horse and have vet checks. Then its the ride, the first ride. Always a thing that gets the heart racing.
Get a horse that has lived on its own, my view is it wont be heard bound and will walk out confidently on its own. Safer to ride. Any other comment on my comments.

We generally keep them apart They can see and call to each other but are also independant of each other. It avoids the issues of one not going out without the other. My opinion again. If they are herd bound to a paddock mate then the one doing the riding is not the lead, the other horse is.


----------



## tjtalon

(This entry is in reply to Stan, mostly, posted 5/08, but it's for all of you too, who have been so helpful). Stan, I read first section of your blog, re Stella, & your cardiac episode. Imprinted in my head the symptoms, as an an EMT-B, for something to be aware of w/the med calls I have (& **** yr tough). As for my HorseAdventureBegunAgain: no, I won't give in, but have to accept current $facts. Will have 3rd lesson May 26. Can't go volunteer tomorrow & likely May 19, because of other stuff, but now I know the muscles I need to concentrate on for the next 2 wks, while I get my life in order somewhat/as possible. I'm going to be able to afford lessons every 2 wks, on Sundays following payday Tuesdays. In-between Sundays I can volunteer. This every 2wk lesson schedule is more than likely till end of the year (instructor said she has to have a firm thing, for the good of the horse), but it's the best I can do. @ least am beginning again,can work on my old-yet-not-so-old body (just neglected), & maybe get my lost piece (peace?) of heart/soul back. Thanks for listening, you'all out there. I'll be back, no giving in. Light a candle for me for physical progress; as for the fear, my 2nd lesson was so good I can carry it w/me, & visualize that, yes, I can do this.


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> I worked her in February with zimectrin gold, which has the ivermectin in it. Vet recommended panicure power PAC in the spring for our area, and said its not too late to give it to her now. I have it on order.
> 
> I was also recommended by a couple people around here to use MTG, a topical oil based product. So I bought that this morning and rubbed it all over her. She seemed to enjoy it, and the couple hours I was there didn't really itch as bad, so it at least gave her a bit of relief, which relieves me a bit. We also started the steroid and antibacterial treatments this morning.
> 
> The only other pic I got of the dun is this head shot. Yes, his ground manners were impeccable. Actually somehow as we talked we moved over to his stall, just chatting about horses in general...not to 'look' at him( because he is/was out of my price range) just to chat. I ended up in his stall feeling him, petting him, etc. I felt very safe in that small space. (And it dawned on me...hey, I'm really comfortable being in here with this guy). That's when I asked to bring him out. I did all the tests, shaker, flinging the rope up and around. Rubbed the whip all over his body, pinched his spine, tapped here there, every where, played with his ears, put on his halter, moved his front end/backed easily, backed up and moved out of my way easily too. Yes, he payed attention to me, but didn't get the scary eyes like the black gelding. OH, I also ran AT him, and flung my arms unexpectantly at his head too. He raised his head a bit as if to say, what is this crazy lady doing, but never moved his feet. Hey, I figure, I'm going to act as if im at home and experiment going to do anything he might experience with me!


So cute


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Grow a Pair: Just wanted to put you on the spot and see how you got out of it. Well done.
> The song lord its hard to be humble, when i'm perfect in every way, comes to mind.
> 
> Round pen, don't have one. Some of the trainers I have seen use one but only with green horses. Its a small paddock at my home, however with Bugs and being green, and inexperienced I have taken him to the neighbours arena as a safety feature for me, just incase he tossed me. The landing would be soft and if I get hooked up he can not go sailing off into the distance with me dangling on behind. He has never tried to throw me. So its back to riding out on his own now for experience. I can't wait for him to get some experience under his belt. He may not be much to look at but he has a good nature. We go well together rough and ready.
> 
> Now just to cover the down under. Down under is considered as Australia so what could one refer to for NZ. Down under down under which may infer that we are cling ons. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Awe Stan I LIKE bugs he is cute!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Nvr2many, 
Vent away. This is a great place to share our happy things and our woes. Sometimes we can get sound advice, and it is a good thing to lean on each other now and then.

On ground work....my humble thoughts and experiences.....
Each horse is, of course, individual. We taylor the ground work to how the horse ius responding--and retaining the lessons.
I am a fan of Clinton Anderson's type of ground work for respect. 

Most horses are pretty sharp and figure it out quickly. Reminder lessons now and then--because most horses, being sharp, also figure out the second they have gotten away with something. 

I would begin with some round penning--but just enough to make sure the horse is doing as asked, when asked. I like to send around a couple times in each direction at all gaits. Watch the ears--is horse paying attention? Keeping focus on us? Keeping hindquarters turned away from us? Etc. 

Then I ask horse to whoa. He may stop, turned to watch me. Next I place my hands or carrot stick on horse, asking him to give to me. Shoulder, hind,etc. Do all sides. Then ask horse to aback with very slight pressure. 

Next I will do the same under halter.

Next, under saddle.

Staying a respectful space is huge to me--in all of above steps.

Now, that said, I agree with Stan that I want my horses rideable at any time, without having to do a ton of pre-ride workout. I 'expect' my horses to know their job and behave at it.

The above groundwork is a great reminder lesson, or if I just want to work on getting my horse 'softer'. 

As you and your horse learn more about each other, the reminder lessons will become less frequent.


----------



## Prairie Rose

On horses and strange skin issues....

My friend's big made was fine for years.
Then one spring---she got itchy, lost hair, and it was bad. She was even sensitive to touch, such as grooming.

Nothing had changed....same feed, same water, same pasture.

Several vet trips and tests later it was finally figured out. A new weed had crept into the pasture. In spring as it bloomed, poor Reba had her issues. She had an allergy to this weed.

Now it is dang hard to totally eliminate weeds once they creep in. 
Weed control as best as possible and avoiding the are til mid-summer when the weed was drying up has solved the problem.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Please pardon my Xoom's auto-correct feature on words at times.
My friend has a *mare* , not 'made'. Lol!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Happy Mom's Day to all the moms on here!


----------



## nvr2many

Thank you, and " Happy Mother's Day " from me to all the moms also!!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Sereno and Stan,

I either have ginormous cajones, or cotton for brains, for some of the stuff I have done on horseback.

Lol!

Getting pinned between a moving herd of wild bison with calves and a sheer drop off butte, for one example. Thank God my then green horse stayed calm.


----------



## AlexS

Grow a pair - I tell the kids all the time, I have a pair, I just wear them a little higher. 

I was about 15 pages behind. So I read the first 5, and then the last one. Sereno, that's not a house, that's a hotel. You surely can't need all that space, and can take us all in, at least for a vacation. 

You are my new future husband, so be warned about that. 

Many changes here on team AlexS, I got 2 new foster kids, and one can upset the balance so a few new ones back to back is harder. I checked my list, they are kids #25, and 26. 
Kid 3, first new kid in, is brilliant. He's been kicked out of three homes in the past 6 months, I don't know why. I tend to take the worst kids, and this 3 house reject might be up there on my list of the best kids. He's on a par right now with kid 1, and that's hard to come by, I'd adopt kid 1 if I could. 

Kid 4, not so much. He's tiny, and only 14. And cute as hell. He's adorable looking, looks like he is 10, and could be a model. But heck he is bad. I want to use the expression rotten to the core, as that's what comes to mind, but I don't believe that kids can be - but he is that bad. Many updates will follow about kid 4, betcha! He's just bad.


----------



## AlexS

And now I am in a loop of thinking I should keep up with the over 30s thread, I am only 37 (you hear that Sereno?)

But then it's about 10 pages reading to catch up there too, I don't think I have the effort.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> (This entry is in reply to Stan, mostly, posted 5/08, but it's for all of you too, who have been so helpful). Stan, I read first section of your blog, re Stella, & your cardiac episode. Imprinted in my head the symptoms, as an an EMT-B, for something to be aware of w/the med calls I have (& **** yr tough). As for my HorseAdventureBegunAgain: no, I won't give in, but have to accept current $facts. Will have 3rd lesson May 26. Can't go volunteer tomorrow & likely May 19, because of other stuff, but now I know the muscles I need to concentrate on for the next 2 wks, while I get my life in order somewhat/as possible. I'm going to be able to afford lessons every 2 wks, on Sundays following payday Tuesdays. In-between Sundays I can volunteer. This every 2wk lesson schedule is more than likely till end of the year (instructor said she has to have a firm thing, for the good of the horse), but it's the best I can do. @ least am beginning again,can work on my old-yet-not-so-old body (just neglected), & maybe get my lost piece (peace?) of heart/soul back. Thanks for listening, you'all out there. I'll be back, no giving in. Light a candle for me for physical progress; as for the fear, my 2nd lesson was so good I can carry it w/me, & visualize that, yes, I can do this.


 
Thanks for having a read. Im not much of a writer I tend to say it as it is.

You will get all of the support and encouragement from the folks who contribute to this thread. We come from all walks of life and riding experiences. My riding is treking so I only want the horse to walk which makes me a not so good rider above that speed. However others on this thread, Hunter65, Critter sitter, Roadyy, just to name a few are very experienced and have a wealth of knowledge that can be drawn upon.

I have not had riding lessons its been a climb on and hang on experience. I have learnt and are still learning to read the horse and what it is telling me. When I stopped trying to impress my will on my horses and began to watch their reactions and inter actions, I started to go ahead with my riding.

So get fit, at our age that is easer said than done. Have lessons, ask questions of the folks on this thread because the answers will be drawn from experience. and go for a ride or be with the horse as often as you can. Sereno said it best a couple of pages back. This thread is full of mature people who do not judge each other or take offence.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> And now I am in a loop of thinking I should keep up with the over 30s thread, I am only 37 (you hear that Sereno?)
> 
> But then it's about 10 pages reading to catch up there too, I don't think I have the effort.


I was about to go back to the dark side and save you. I'm a little put out Sereno has taken my place,:shock: however at 37 we give some allowance for the chopping and changing of the mind.:lol: 37 thats closer to 40 than 30 so dont you dare move on, allowances have been made for your wit, WE WOULD MISS IT.


----------



## Stan

Prairie Rose said:


> Sereno and Stan,
> 
> I either have ginormous cajones, or cotton for brains, for some of the stuff I have done on horseback.
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Getting pinned between a moving herd of wild bison with calves and a sheer drop off butte, for one example. Thank God my then green horse stayed calm.


Prairie Rose: Who with ginormous cajones would call them self Prairie Rose. Sorry I have to go with the cotton.:lol::lol::lol: Still riding the same horse?


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> You are my new future husband, so be warned about that.


I don't know if Stan us going to get through this..............


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> I guess I am on top,


And Stan is down under under.

I don't want to think about..... :shock:

Alex. You don't have to wait to play pretend marriage with me. I can hide you from my wife in the east wing. You young thing. :lol:

Large house? Well........... I ran into my wife one day so added another wing.

Part of what you see IS kinda a hotel. A 3 bedroom vacation rental. A one bedroom rental is over what is now the horse stalls.

I really need to update our site. Villa Samia - Vacation Rentals in the Dominican Republic


----------



## Koolio

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there! I wish you a wonderful day.

Alex, I am amazed at all you do for your foster kids. I hope they show you their appreciation on Mother's Day by doing something nice for you. 

I think I will spend the day around the "farm" with my kids. Maybe do a little riding and some outdoor chores. We have some clean-up, sorting and planning to do for the barn and it is "poop" day. This means we use the quad and a cart to go around the pasture and pick up the poop. Strangely, it is a job the kids and I always have fun doing. A simple outdoor job and time to talk and be together is always a good time. We will also make our traditional trip to the local greenhouse to find some plants and shrubs for the yard. This year, I am working on expanding my berry patch and looking for plants for outside my barn.

I am so fortunate to have wonderful kids who like to spend time with us. I do wish my own mom lived closer so I could spend some time with her on Mothers Day, but a phone call will have to do.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## nvr2many

For all those Mother's out there......











@ AlexS.......... This goes X 26 for you!! Have a great day! And remember all you do. That is much more than a lot of Mothers.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Lol Stan!
Yes, still have that horse.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I also wanted to wish everyone's Happy Mothers Day!!! Hope it's grand!!

AlexS. Bless your heart for all you do with those kiddos!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paintlover1965

Happy Mother's Day to all out there too! Big wind storm here! Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Sereno

*I guess that I'd better git wit it!*

My wife and I are not big on holidays. EVERY day is a holiday with what she can find to buy. :shock: 

I'm thinking of getting even on Monday and looking at a run down, not used, owners out of the country stable that's been for sale for years. Only 15 acres with 16 stalls but lots of areas to ride. Main house and others building I expect to need a lot of work. I'll see and I'm determined to .... show her that I can spend money too. :clap:

ANYONE WANT TO BE MY PARTNER? :lol:

Our mocking bird that would sing every morning and evening had stopped singing some time ago but see him around. I Finally spotted the nest and see the two new chicks. Well hidden and I can not get a photo.

Alex? HOW MANY KIDS ARE WITH YOU? You come down to be my play pretend wife in the east wing; you come alone. :hug: We done already raised our kids. 

But to ALL of you gals that have/had to raise children and put up with us guys... A SINCERE HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to you.

You too Roadyy and Stan. :lol:


----------



## Sereno

sorry. playing with new camera and programs... not working.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Sereno, 
Have your wife teach you how to load photos from the new camera. Snork! Just teasing!  

I WANT PHOTOS!

Had a fantastic ride this afternoon. 
But didn't bring my camera. Sorry!


----------



## Sereno

Prairie Rose said:


> Sereno,
> Have your wife teach you how to load photos from the new camera. *Snork*! Just teasing!
> 
> I WANT PHOTOS!
> 
> Had a fantastic ride this afternoon.
> But didn't bring my camera. Sorry!


I read this and moved on but had to come back for best word that describes and that word stayed with me. Just like what Sereno does on my shirt every chance he gets.

Thanks for the :rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Made a surprise visit to check out the dun again. No ride.....weather was terrible today! Frigid and windy, brrrrr. Jogged over there when sun popped out for a minute and went in the pasture to get a few more shots.

More info: he is 10 years old. About 15.2 hands. Stocky 1000 or more pounds. Is the horse they "put everyone including children on" Low man on the totem pole at their barn. Walked right up to me, but shies a bit when you reach for his head, but doesn't walk a way.


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more pic.

Again, no hurry here to find another horse.....so I am not going to make a hasty decision.....obviously will ride a time or two or three. Have a text out to a mutual friend to see their honest thoughts on this horse . 


Oh, my interest is basic trail riding. I don't plan on showing or anything. I'm done with that life style !! Lol


----------



## Roadyy

Woof, too much to respind to every post since my last visit.

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY*
I hope everyone had an amazing weekend, especially Sereno on this lovely day.

Me and the two DDs took DW out to lunch after church service then came home to let her relax. I spent some time with her before going to work with the other mother on the property and give her some much needed attention.


----------



## Roadyy

I have a few more to post with my DD out there helping me.

















There are some pics of the geese and how big they are getting and a few other pics, but most of them are different angles of the same action.

BTW, she was a brood mare before we got her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, she's a beauty!!


----------



## Roadyy

I must admit I really like the look of the dun. From what you say so far he seems to be a worthwhile prospect. I would agree with waiting to look at the other ranch horses to see if you can find a horse with the same level of comfort for you in your comfortable price range.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roadyy, she's a beauty!!


 Thank you. Shes wearing my hat incase you didn't recognize it from the previous hat photo. lol


----------



## Prairie Rose

Love the white heart shaped star


----------



## nvr2many

Well wanted to say, I worked my mare today on ground work. Boy what a job! She is just bigggggggggggggg and it is like telling a wall to move. She sure does get stuff quickly tho and if she was finished she has to know what I am asking of her. I blame it on 6 years off. Gah! Anyway, rubbed the rope and whip all over her, had her give to pressure (major pushes) on her shoulder, hind, backing. Stopping when being led. Did some lunging in the round pen but had her on the line for more control of where her head went. She did well but she needs work. Buttttttttttttttt................ I did it!!!! Yay me!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow things move quickly around here. Great pictures Roaddy!
Here is our trailer as old as it is. Everyone else at barn has nice angle hauls and we have to park ours hidden behind he barn lol. BUT I know ours is safe. Hubby has redone wiring, floors etc and is anal about greasing the wheels etc. The one thing I do love is the walk through. If I am just loading Hunter I walk around the pole but add a second horse and boom just walk right through.


----------



## nvr2many

I like it! Here is my oldie.....


----------



## Prairie Rose

I too have an old trailer.  
No pics on my tablet, but will post from my PC in a day or two. Think I have some pics of it in this thread, but couldn't fathom a guess what page.

Mine is a 1975 (I think) Hale 4 horse bumper pull. Made in Oklahoma. I love it.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Great job nvr2many!


----------



## Stan

Roslyns two kids called her on mothers day and I fixed the ride on mower for her.
Thoughtfull of me don't you think.:lol:

What are the float/trailers worth I'm just trying to get a handle on the second hand price compared to NZ


Cheers all


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning/Afternoon!*



Stan said:


> Roslyns two kids called her on mothers day and I fixed the ride on mower for her.
> Thoughtfull of me don't you think.:lol:
> 
> What are the float/trailers worth I'm just trying to get a handle on the second hand price compared to NZ
> 
> 
> Cheers all


Your so good to Roslyn! :lol:

Thanks for the photos everyone! It was easier to click "like" on everything then posting repeats of what had been already said. 

I figured out where to move the stacked broken washer/working dryer to and started moving stuff around in the garage. :-( Walked past the laundry room and stopped dead in my tracks. Washer was working. :shock: My wife said that she "just pushed the button". :? (would have been nice to have told me!)

Stan. Look here to get an idea of trailer prices in the U.S. Some of them look way out of line.

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.

We both live on Islands, some bigger then others. :lol: I would guess that their are around 50 2 horse trailers that are still working in the whole Dominican Republic. My 10 year old trailer that needed everything was $6,000. About what it cost new.

Our daddy mocking bird sang for about 10 minutes as the sun was coming up.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many, It feels great to have a successful day with training doesn't it? Especially when it is hard work to get those monumental accomplishments. You look at the task and initially think if its even possible and then start at it anyways. The first win is so powerful of a motivator to push forward with the rest of it.

I worked Jems with putting the lead rope in Jems' mouth the last time I worked with her. This time I started it by working on putting the lead rope in her mouth and she took it without a head bob. I went ahead and gave her the bit and bridle to wear while working her this go around. She took it just as easy and forgot about it after we started working on leading and lunging. When I worked on teaching her cues with the bit but pulling on each side of the headstall to pull her head in the direction I wanted her to go. She wasn't very fond of it at first and would fight, but quickly began yielding to the pressure for a release. It felt great!


I like y'alls trailers too. I like that walk through feature..

Stan,the simple 2 horse trailer I'm working on was had for $500 USD and should be worth around $1500 when it's finished. It depends a lot of the region in the US as to the appraised value will be. I've seen a couple of them like Hunter and nvr2many posted go for anywhere between $2500 and $4000 depending on the condition.


Sereno, I'm glad you found a spot for the over under.


----------



## Hunter65

Our trailer was $1200 and Hubby has spent another $1500 in tires, wiring, etc.

A newer/used aluminum angle haul can go anywhere from $3,500 and up


----------



## Sereno

*E-mail from Double D trailers.*

When I was looking for a trailer I found these guys and really liked their products. Site full of good information. Brad was great on working with me. I really wanted one BUT the cost would have doubled with shipping and customs taxes. I'm on their e-mail list and received this yesterday as we here talked about our trailers.
.......................

Is Your Horse Trailer Ready for Show Season? 

As winter turns to spring, many begin looking ahead to show season.
There's lots of work involved getting you and your horse
show-ready; from scheduling spring vaccinations to assessing your
show clothes. But, as you make these preparations, don't forget one
important yet sometimes overlooked element of your horse show prep
routine - your horse trailer. 

That's right; it's a good idea to annually inspect the condition of
your trailer, so why not start a habit of doing it before you hit
the road to show. A yearly maintenance check could save you a lot
of trouble and money in the long haul (no pun intended), and
increase the life of your trailer. 

Ideally, you should schedule a service appointment with your
trailer dealer or a reputable body shop, if possible. They'll know
what to check and can give you a heads up on potential problems. If
you're mechanically inclined, you may be able to repair minor
problems. But regardless of who does the servicing; at the least,
be sure to address the following areas. 

Horse Trailer Structure - inspect the inside and outside of the
trailer for rust or corrosion, paying particular attention to the
frame. 

Undercarriage - check underneath the entire length of the trailer
for rust or corrosion. In aluminum trailers, inspect the welds and
joints for stress fractures as well as bolt holes and fasteners for
wear or loosening. While you're under there, inspect the axles too. 

Floor - examine your wood floor for rot. Remove the mats and take a
good look, and don't forget to check underneath. Corrosion or
pitting (tiny holes appearing in the metal) can occur with aluminum
floors, so be on the lookout. 

Tires - check the condition of all tires, including spares, with an
eye out for dry rot, especially if you stored your trailer for the
winter. Be sure to check the air pressure, too. 

Lights - test the lights to see if any bulbs have burned out. Also,
check that turning lights and emergency flashers work. 

Brakes - check the horse trailer brakes to be sure they're working
and properly adjusted. In addition, be sure to check that the
breakaway brakes' battery is fully charged. 

For those with living quarters horse trailers, don't forget to
"unwinterize" the living quarters. Check the water pump, air
conditioner, and hot water heater to confirm that they're still in
good working order. Inspect the awnings for any tears or
deterioration. 

Servicing your horse trailer every year makes good sense. You can
catch problems before they become an issue. No one wants to learn
that something's wrong with their trailer as their heading out to a
show. Give yourself peace of mind by readying your trailer before
show season begins.

Finally, make sure you wash and wax your trailer. The majority of
horse trailers sit outside unsheltered and a good coat of wax will
extend the exterior finish of your trailer for many years.
Brad
Double D Trailers, PO Box 5607, Kinston, NC 28503

To unsubscribe or change subscriber options visit:
Subscribe/Unsubscribe/Change Options


----------



## nvr2many

@ Stan, our trailer was 2250. and looked like this.............










Husband and I made it presentable.......










Not sure what it is worth now. It is not perfect but we worked our a$$'s off!!! You can see some of the pictures in my album on here, "trailer project".


----------



## Sereno

*WOW nvr!*

I looked at your album. PREP, prep, prep and more prep.

Is that your barn? Did you do all the prep and spraying?

Looks brand new and I'm sure that you two are proud of all your work and the results.

I have a quote to have mine de-rusted and painted for $400. Rust has not gone thru anywhere so I need to get it done. The MAIN problem down here is that NO ONE understands prep work. Take a machete, scrape a little then apply finish coat.

You two and Roadyy want a free vacation? (disclaimer... air fairs not included. :lol: )


----------



## nvr2many

Tired to............ EDIT: It is the extra tall extra wide model. 7.5" inside height. That made a difference since we have Bigggggggggggggggggg horses!


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> I looked at your album. PREP, prep, prep and more prep.
> 
> Is that your barn? Did you do all the prep and spraying?
> 
> Looks brand new and I'm sure that you two are proud of all your work and the results.
> 
> I have a quote to have mine de-rusted and painted for $400. Rust has not gone thru anywhere so I need to get it done. The MAIN problem down here is that NO ONE understands prep work. Take a machete, scrape a little then apply finish coat.
> 
> You two and Roadyy want a free vacation? (disclaimer... air fairs not included. :lol: )


Oh man Sereno, and I thought we were gonna be partners, :lol:. Don't partners get free air fair?? 

And thank you for your compliments. Its a bit rough but I kept telling myself, "how much money do you want to throw at this thing", and "it's industrial", lol. There is a fine line where what is enough and what is just wasting money. 

As far as "barn", the place we had it parked while working is one of the shops owned and rented out by my in-laws. Lucky for us they had an empty one!!

Prep, prep and more prep is right!!! Gah! It killed me! I felt I was not getting anywhere and then I would apply primer to where I just worked and said, oh wow! I can really see this happening, lol. Then back to discouraged. I was sick during that time, went through two weeks of anitbiotic only to have to do it for three more weeks a week after that. And we were on a budget so that makes things stressful. If I had unlimited income and was not afraid of shop time and someone wanting to rent it out any day I maybe could have relaxed. Ah who and I kidding, I still would have been a stress ball but just less of one, lol.


----------



## Sereno

*Ok partner!*



nvr2many said:


> Oh man Sereno, and I thought we were gonna be partners, :lol:. Don't partners get free air fair??
> 
> And thank you for your compliments. Its a bit rough but I kept telling myself, "how much money do you want to throw at this thing", and "it's industrial", lol. There is a fine line where what is enough and what is just wasting money.
> 
> As far as "barn", the place we had it parked while working is one of the shops owned and rented out by my in-laws. Lucky for us they had an empty one!!


Getting ready to go look at the run down property and stables. Partners SEND MONEY to become a partner. Your half is around $150K THEN *WE* start to fix it up. I'll get you a "deal" on air fares. :lol:

IF I EVER build a new place; little house.... BIG BARNS AND MACHINE SHOP!


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> Getting ready to go look at the run down property and stables. Partners SEND MONEY to become a partner. Your half is around $150K THEN *WE* start to fix it up. I'll get you a "deal" on air fares. :lol:
> 
> IF I EVER build a new place; little house.... BIG BARNS AND MACHINE SHOP!


^^^ Did you read my edit?? And didn't you get my check?? It was in the mail, :lol:. I agree, small house big barn and shop!!! I would love to own stables!! Big dream of mine!!


----------



## Sereno

*I know about prep work.*










This was our 200 year old place in New Hampshire. New brick walk, retaining walls and landscaping. New storm windows. New wing off back that L'ed to 3 car garage. Heated workshop added to back side of garage to work on my antique cars. STRIPPING and sanding till my fingers would bleed taking off 200 years of paint and using dental tools to bring back the original detail. Wide pine floors all needed to be redone. 9 MONTHS to do ONE room. 6 fireplaces/wood stoves, some made air tight.... 5 cords of wood each winter.

And that was the work that I did mainly by myself.

I hope that you feel better now. :lol:

I'll go look in the mail for your check. Ahhhh.... we don't HAVE mail service here. :shock: SEND VIA PAYPAL. 

It is now a B&B.


----------



## Critter sitter

That sounds Great!! I can't see the pictures But I bet it looks wonderful


Sereno said:


> Yep.  Mine is a little newer but not by much. Steel frames make this trailer a little heavy. Check everywhere for rust, especially underneath and the tongue that I had beefed up a little on mine. Of course you have checked the wood floor and everything else.
> 
> Mine was missing the upper dutch doors but I don't need them and would have taken them off anyway to help keep horses cool. We don't have a winter. When loading be VERY careful of the back door latches so you don't get ropes or halters caught up in them. I also put some pads on the back floor metal to protect it from hooves and not have that shoe on metal sound that my horses didn't like.
> View attachment 182897
> 
> 
> I installed two fans but still worried about heat. So I tie the two feed doors open but drive slowly and I'm always checking my rear view mirrors.
> View attachment 182889
> 
> 
> I did a little customizing in here with a 2X4 frame and plywood covered with some thick material. Padding on floor with a piece of plywood and a padded 2X8 forward to protect the emergency break battery and new junction box. I don't like things moving around and the horses don't need the extra noise.
> View attachment 182905
> 
> 
> Our Jeep has the factory installed tow package for a Class IV hitch, 7,000 lbs capacity. We did the math and with trailer and back of car loaded, full tank of gas we are a little over 6,000 lbs. We had to buy a Class IV pull receiver and ball. We also added the load leveler. New emergency break system and break controller. The wiring was a mess, to moved the electrical junction box that was mounted on the tongue inside the storage area.
> View attachment 182913
> 
> 
> New tires, new bearings and breaks. My trailer does not have leaf springs, it has a torque system built into the axels that I've learned aren't the best so I really watch for bumps and holes.
> 
> Roadyy is our trailer boss so I'm sure he has some ideas of what to look for.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

My Aunt has one for sale in Dunnellon if you are interested I will give you her information. It is a 4 horse and Gooseneck .


Roadyy said:


> I really like both of those trailers/floats.
> 
> The one I'm working on only has the upper door center front and on the passenger side above the tack box. I will be building a dual saddle stand off the floor in this trailer after the floor is replaced. I'll weld down a 1/4" steel plate, come up off it with a 2x4x1/4" wall tube then two saddle bars towards the door to slide the saddles onto. I'm debating on mounting it close to the barrier wall and making it swivel so I can slide the saddles on it then swing it around to make more room by the door to put other tack items in. Adding a little custom work never hurt anybody. lol
> 
> I'm trailer envious at the moment since I do not have my own at the moment, but I do have access to a few anytime I need them.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok Saw the pictures*Sereno It looks like a Great Trailer

*


----------



## Roadyy

I must have missed the part of that post about me being the trailer boss.lol Thought it said trail boss in the original and was confused even then as to why me...lol

I'm not an expert on trailers, but know a little about metal and being able to repair/replace it once it is full of cancer. I read the post Sereno had from the trailer company and find it to be full of great information on checking out the wellness of your trailer/float. I will say this when looking at a trailer,yours or a possible buy, take a screwdriver with you. Poke at any spot that looks fishy to see if it is weak and thin or rotted all the way through. If there are rust bubbles then poke it. Some of you are up north and deal with a lot of salt on the roads so I suggest you or someone you know climb under and poke away at the frame where the axle springs mount to the frame, springs mount to the axles and everywhere you can reach where the frame meets the body that appears suspicious. Look for bulges in the body as if someone has patched over rust with body filler. If it's a fiberglass trailer/float then push on the suspicious area to see if they did it properly to have stability. 

I've turned down repair work on a vehicle from up north due to the amount of rot in the frame and body mounts. I don't have the time or means to take on such a project as that, but can handle things like a flat trailer or horse trailer with a lot of rot as it isn't as hard to handle to replace.

Guess I had more to add than I thought or drew it out with a lot of type..lol


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> My Aunt has one for sale in Dunnellon if you are interested I will give you her information. It is a 4 horse and Gooseneck .


At this time I have access to several trailers/floats and still saving some money for more pressing things. The dually was set up for a fifth-wheel and not a goose neck so I have some material to build my own goose neck hitch in the bed when time is available. I will contact you when the time comes and if it is still available I would love to get more info on it unless it is super cheap now then I may rearrange some priorities..hahaha


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> I looked at your album. PREP, prep, prep and more prep.
> 
> Is that your barn? Did you do all the prep and spraying?
> 
> Looks brand new and I'm sure that you two are proud of all your work and the results.
> 
> I have a quote to have mine de-rusted and painted for $400. Rust has not gone thru anywhere so I need to get it done. The MAIN problem down here is that NO ONE understands prep work. Take a machete, scrape a little then apply finish coat.
> 
> You two and Roadyy want a free vacation? (disclaimer... air fairs not included. :lol: )


I missed answering the did you do it all yourself and "YES", that is why it does not look better than it does, :lol: , but hey, I am happy and the horses are safe. Even put in a new floor. And last thing was to have the tire shop do the axles and seals. We are ready to roll!!

No mail service, :shock:, no wonder you have not gotten the check.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Roslyns two kids called her on mothers day and I fixed the ride on mower for her.
> Thoughtfull of me don't you think.:lol:
> 
> What are the float/trailers worth I'm just trying to get a handle on the second hand price compared to NZ
> 
> 
> Cheers all


We paid $1800.00 for the CM 2 horse bumper pull. But I have seen one or 2 go for 2 times that much on the net and not as nice.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> At this time I have access to several trailers/floats and still saving some money for more pressing things. The dually was set up for a fifth-wheel and not a goose neck so I have some material to build my own goose neck hitch in the bed when time is available. I will contact you when the time comes and if it is still available I would love to get more info on it unless it is super cheap now then I may rearrange some priorities..hahaha


 I will ask her for more info and pictures if she has some. and post for you. I have n o Idea on cost she just told me about it when I posted about my trailer I bought.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is an add for a CM trailer with some rust that needs attention. It does not have the front escape door, but looks to be in fair shape at a good price.

1996 C M 2 Horse Bumper pull

1996 CM 2 Horse trailer has a good floor with mats.
No escape doors. Has a front tack compartment.
Has roof vents,Slide side windows.
Doors have top doors to fully enclose trailer.
Needs some rust repair. $800.00


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> I will ask her for more info and pictures if she has some. and post for you. I have n o Idea on cost she just told me about it when I posted about my trailer I bought.


Thank you and look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Here is an add for a CM trailer with some rust that needs attention. It does not have the front escape door, but looks to be in fair shape at a good price.
> 
> 1996 C M 2 Horse Bumper pull
> 
> 1996 CM 2 Horse trailer has a good floor with mats.
> No escape doors. Has a front tack compartment.
> Has roof vents,Slide side windows.
> Doors have top doors to fully enclose trailer.
> Needs some rust repair. $800.00
> 
> View attachment 184858
> 
> 
> View attachment 184866
> 
> 
> View attachment 184874
> 
> 
> View attachment 184882
> 
> 
> View attachment 184890


 Thats Not to bad other than the Rust.. I liked mine not having anything that needed attention right away.
We may paint and add some preventative coating for rust. I just have one latch and one Bulb on the inside trailer that needs replaced

My aunt is in Trinidad right now and will be home at the end of the month.
i will post info as soon as I have it.


----------



## nvr2many

You all make it look so easy to find a used trailer. Maybe I should trade my 16.3 & 17.2hh babies for smaller ones, :lol:. It was tough to find something they would fit in that was not new. This is extra tall (7.5") and extra wide and look at all the room they still have, :shock:.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> You all make it look so easy to find a used trailer. Maybe I should trade my 16.3 & 17.2hh babies for smaller ones, :lol:. It was tough to find something they would fit in that was not new. This is extra tall (7.5") and extra wide and look at all the room they still have, :shock:.


Pfft,,I work in a shipyard that has been known for widening and lengthening ships. lol

Nothing but a thang to take a chainsaw down the trailer long ways to widen it then cut around the top line to raise the roof. lol Paint will cover the imperfections.hahahha

BTW, nice bootahs.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ You are my hero, lol.


----------



## Sereno

*YOU want to come open a stable with me?*

Man! You guys and gals are busy. Barn talk, horse talk, dog talk?, trailer talk and so much more with photos. The sharing and learning is giving me a headache. (I THINK that my Dengue Fever is FINALLY gone!)

Wife, Amado and I just returned from viewing a.... "Talk about your fixer upper"? But I was very surprised that my wife was.... ahhhh.... supportive. 

We talked to people in the area and got the whole story, that helps on figuring a price on the place and what THEY thought it was worth. They came up with the same as I did.

Should I post the photos?

(To see a photo, send $1,000 via my paypal acct.)


----------



## Critter sitter

No word On the Tests yet they sent for Gracie Rose and she is still just barely nibbling


----------



## Roadyy

Is she nibbling on dry food or is it wet? 

What do you feed her? I ask because I had been feeding my dogs Ol'Roy for so many years before running up on a thread on another forum about dog food. Started reading all the posts and information about **** poor food on the shelf and how they were of almost no value at all to our animals.

After looking at the top line feed I chose Taste of the Wild out of the few that are available here. It's $45 for a 40lb bag, but the savings come in the way of less food at each feeding to fill them up and it is actually absorbed by their digestive system instead in the mouth out the butt. They poop less and are 10 times more healthy and active. A lot of their ailments began disappearing little by little. I guess its the same as we do for our horses and their diet to make them healthy.

I never even considered what was in their feed or had an inclination to question the ingredients of the dog food. I always looked to the old guys and what was in the corner for their dogs. I'm glad I wised up and am saving money on health bills and food for them. A 40lb bag last us 3 weeks on 4 dogs, 3 are small breeds and 1 medium breed. A 40 lb bag of shelf food was lasting 2 weeks for the same 4 dogs. They were lap dogs that never seem to have energy for anything. Never wanting to go outside to do anything more than poop and pee then back to laying around the house.

Now they are all over the place. When we head outside they are all the door waiting to hit the ground running. They are all around the pond and the pasture tracking smells in the grass as well as just playing all the time.


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> Should I post the photos?
> 
> (To see a photo, send $1,000 via my paypal acct.)












Told ya my check was in the mail, :lol:.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Back from the show...going to take me HOURS to get through all the posts from the last 6 days! 

We had an amazing show, my mare put her heart into it for me. Pics and video later when I can finally spend some time on my laptop.


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> told ya my check was in the mail, :lol:.


*oh ya! * :evil: (checking mail that I don't get and nothing incoming on my paypal) :? :shock: 

For THAT young lady; I'll show YOU! (dang wipper snappers.)



























































































But HAH!. I'm not posting all or telling you about them. Other then it is very do able and miles of riding into the hills.

WHY do I do this? I always give myself a challenge. Restored old boats, cars, houses, designed and built places, solar/energy systems, re-do horse trailer.... and moved back into horses. I COULD HAVE RETIRED IN A DOUBLE WIDE IN FLORIDA AND BEEN PLAYING SHUFFLE BOARD!


----------



## Sereno

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back from the show...going to take me HOURS to get through all the posts from the last 6 days!
> 
> We had an amazing show, my mare put her heart into it for me. Pics and video later when I can finally spend some time on my laptop.


Can't wait Grace. I hope that YOU and ALL had a great time.


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone 
nice pictures of all the the horses , fields and trailers 

good to see every one


----------



## Country Woman

love to see the pictures Grace


----------



## nvr2many

@ Sereno, woot woot, love it!!

Hi ya CW, have not seen you around much. What ya up too??

@ WG, Cannot wait for pics.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Stan, for your reply post 05/12. Have to determine to work on my body. Next lesson 05/26. Going to get there.


----------



## With Grace

ok, here's just a little bit of a teaser...I'll upload a dressage test tonight for you all, and get more pics off the camera if I have some time. 

The show was four days long, dressage on first day, then we had Hunter Pleasure classes the next three. There were some really nice horses there. My entire barn did well, I'm so lucky to ride with such a talented group of riders.

And sleeping in the truck ended up working out just fine. I had an air mattress and sleeping bag and was only cold one night. We had gorgeous weather the entire time. 

Next show is Regionals at the end of June...can't wait!


----------



## nvr2many

Awesome! Are those all from this trip? Wowza! Is that a key around Grace's neck?? I am assuming that is Grace, :smile:.


----------



## With Grace

nvr2many said:


> Awesome! Are those all from this trip? Wowza! Is that a key around Grace's neck?? I am assuming that is Grace, :smile:.


Yep, all are from this show! The trophy was the overall high point award for a horse that did dressage and hunter pleasure. I was literally in shock when I was presented with that. We also won a reserve champion in the ladies HP class.

The key around her neck (Thats Kestrel, Grace was a horse I used to lease) was given each time she placed first. We won three of those. I'm so incredibly proud of this horse, she has turned into the horse I had dreamt of my entire life.


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo With Grace!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a weekend! You are making me miss competing!! 

OK, I HAVE to get into the conversation on trailers. Here is mine......


OK, just kidding.....we don't even own a truck OR a trailer!  All in due time, all in due time! :lol::lol:

Today I bopped out to the barn to give Rainn a spa treatment on her itchies. Decided we three girls needed a bit of exercise, and took a nice walk. It was a bit nippy out, but the sun felt good, and it turned out to be a beautiful late afternoon! So I clicked a few pictures off. :grin:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Critter, hugs.

Grace--awesome!

Everyone, a warm Dakota howdy!

Where the heck is Montana Cowboy lately?


----------



## Roadyy

I can see the glow off of you from here, WithGrace. Congrats on an amazing showing.

NM71, don't feel bad about lacking in a trailer and truck. I don't have a trailer and my own truck is down with a leaking axle as well as a lost ignition key. lol

Hello CW, hope all is well over there, hun.

PrairieRose, how are things over in your neck of the ranch?


----------



## Celeste

My daughter came over today. She, DH, and I all went for a nice little trail ride. (3 miles) The weather was perfect.


----------



## Roadyy

Rubbing salt in the wound darlin....:-( lol


----------



## Prairie Rose

Here's my trailer.


----------



## Prairie Rose

A tad stressful Roady, thanks!
I could ply you all with a loooooong post on the downside of life, but my nature prefers to lean more positively.

Most of the time. 

Last Friday evening, for instance.....positive was hard to pull out of my boots, but I reached waaaaaaaay down deep. Doggone it, where had that positive done run off to, anyway? 
Harumph!

Got a voicemail from the big local Chevy/GM dealer that is fixing my truck. 
Lady blasted through the light and t-boned me on March 25th. Coupla weeks of arguing with her insurance company until they saw the light. Then the go ahead for the dealer to fix my beloved 2000 GMC 3/4 ton Sierra. 
And so, as you all know, I have been waiting her return home anxiously.......

The voicemail said my truck was ready. Yay!!!!!
Hubby and I went up to get it. 
Saw her shiny new self and got in. Lordy, felt so good to be back 'home'!

Started her up and headed back across town to get my rental vehicle so I could return it.

My pickup didn't sound very good. It 'clunked' in the rear and felt bogged down. 
I put it in AWD to see how the transition was. BAD IDEA. 
CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK.
Oh boy. This was a not even drive-able type of clunk.

I pulled off the road and had hubby get in it. Hubby was quite un-impressed as well. We managed to get it back to the shop at the dealer--who was now closed.

I left a full page note on the front seat and called and left a voicemail to the shop also.

Got a call from the shop manager today. 
Seems they found the problem.

They put the WRONG rear end in my truck. Seriously. 
They want me to know how sorry they are, terribly, terribly sorry. 
They were going to get the right one as quickly as possible and yes, I could keep my rental vehicle longer. 

I asked if this wrong part could have caused damage to anything.
He doesn't 'think' so.

Yes, that will be in writing........

Positive is still here.....just have to hunt a little longer for it.


----------



## AlexS

I can't possibly catch up. You all yack so much. 

I am looking for a trailer at the moment, my top budget is $1500, and that's right after a pay day. LOL. You can imagine the heaps of junk I've been seeing, heck I am younger than most of them. 

just shooting this out there, on the off chance, anyone here fairly close to me? There's a guy who contacted me and wants help learning horses. But he's an hour from me, he came out to me last Friday and I taught him what I could in a few hours. He doesn't want to ride, just learn how to interact, read body language etc. He's in the Harrisburg PA area. I don't have any horse contacts who are not local, so thought I'd throw it out there on the off chance. He's been out of work for a while, so he's not looking to pay for lessons, just tag along and learn kind of thing. 


In my news, I got two new kids in the past two weeks. One is outstanding, the other not so much.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Now here is a very happy positive. 
My favorite place to be....my friend Fran's ranch in the Badlands.
I like to trailer out there and spend time riding and the kicking back in a hammock and listening to Fran and hubby pick their guitars.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS, is the one with bad in him not showing any improvement yet?


----------



## Roadyy

Prairie Rose said:


> Now here is a very happy positive.
> My favorite place to be....my friend Fran's ranch in the Badlands.
> I like to trailer out there and spend time riding and the kicking back in a hammock and listening to Fran and hubby pick their guitars.


 
I would live to have a place like that to spend a couple of weeks at with the horses.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hubby and Fran picking their guitars one evening last summer. 
And, to cheer us all up and give us some more bounce in our step, Fran turns 72 this year--and she still rides her horses at least 5 days a week in those Badlands.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Roady, 
It is truly a gift straight from God, this place.
When I ride I see things like this:


----------



## Prairie Rose

I forgot to say what I paid for my trailer.

$900.

It isn't fancy and could use a paint job, but overall, sturdy and strong and does the job well.

Hubby and son fixed it up and re-wired. They did good.


----------



## Roadyy

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> AlexS, is the one with bad in him not showing any improvement yet?



No he's horrendous. Forgive me if I am repeating myself. I email with family, and I put things on FB, so I forget, but I don't think I've said it here yet, but I might be wrong. 

I only got him Thursday. At the office he called me ma'am every time I talked to him, I asked if he liked to play video games and he said no, he likes to bake. He adorable looking, really small, could pass for about 10-11, but he's 14, and he's good looking with dimples. I am thinking what a cutie. Get him home, he plants himself in front of the games, and I have not heard a ma'am since. 

Sat, take them to a Reading Phillies game. Kid 2 jumps up and high fives the mascot. New kid, kid 4, jumps up so I assume he's going to do the same thing. No, he punches the mascot in the head. Obviously there's a person under that costume, who has just been punched in the head. I grab his arm, but it's too late, the dude has been punched. 

Sun, we are at the inlaws. They are playing football in my inlaws yard. Kid 4 is stood in the neighbors yard. There's no fence, but the property line is pretty clear to tell, especially as my FIL had mowed that day. OK, he might not have thought about that, so I just inform him. 
Later, we bring the kids in as it's getting dark and he comes in with the others. Seconds later he goes out again. I put my shoes on and go out, and call him many times. Nothing. So I go in to get the other kids and Brad to look for him, we are all walking around and I hear Brad yelling, so I know he's been found. He is yelling a lot at the kid. Apparently he was laying down in the back of my inlaws neighbors pickup truck. 
He seems to view the world as his personal playground, and he can do as he likes. 

Smaller, things, he was playing the video games and turned the volume up, I told him to turn it down. He did, minutes later it's back up again. Brad told him to turn it down and if it goes up again, then he's off games. Minutes later, he's off games as he did it a third time. 

There's many more little things, Thurs night, first night in, he shoved my dog. I think I yelled at him about 20 mins for that.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Alex, you have your hands full with that one.
I expect when God made plans for you, He doled out a ton of extra patience.

I would probably have banned him from video games for 6 or more months, and had him on his knees pulling weeds for every free moment after school. 

Bless your heart!


----------



## Prairie Rose

Alex, what is this boy's background?

Truth is, tough as I am, kids hold my heart. 
There is a reason their behaviors form as they do.

Some of it is peer pressure.

This type of blunt, open defiance and disrespect goes much deeper than that.

Hugs.


----------



## Celeste

I imagine that nobody bothered to raise the poor boy. I don't know if it can be done at age 14.


----------



## AlexS

Celeste, he's actually my second youngest kid ever, usually they are 16 + when I get them, so I have hope. 

I have not one single piece of paperwork on him. I didn't even know his last name until I asked him. The agency has nothing on him, he was on their referral list to take into the program, but with a due date of about a month yet, when school finishes, so they hadn't even responded yet. Thursday he was taken to children and youth and basically signed over. 

The only fact I know is that Mom is 27, kid is 14. I try not to judge people in general in my life. But you know what, I do judge the kids parents, A LOT. So she's clearly young, very young, but heck, I'm only 10 years on her. I think I was 2 years older than she is now when I started fostering. You see that I judge the parents yet? LOL. 

My belief is that the kid has basically raised himself, and done what he wanted the whole time. I don't know that though. I don't do personal family questions until the kids have been here a week, they don't know me yet, and that's not fair to them, as they have no trust. Obviously they don't have much after only a week, but they know me a little and see my intentions. 

It would seem that he knows he's adorable looking, I wish I could share a pic with you all, but I can't. He could pass for 10. And he uses that. 

I am on to him, and there is little about him, I am finding cute. When kid 1, the best kid ever moved in, he was only a year older, and he didn't get any free passes. He does now, as he does so good, but not then. This lil beast isn't getting any either. 

Kid 3 moved in the week before, and he is exceptional. Kid 4 asked for McD's that lunch, and kid 3 said, didn't you hear we are eating out tonight, how much you think that costs? 
That's a rare thing, that a kid can put themselves in my shoes. Kid 4 got sassy with me at one point, I kind of expected kid 1 to say something, kid 3, stepped in between us and said knock it off or you have problems. 

Kid 3 might really be someone. He can empathize, and that's rare. Very rare. He has a ridiculous name, one of those street type names, that unusual and with an phonetic spelling. The first sound is Whack, so I call him whack a mole or Whacka. He takes that. It might seem obvious that he would take a joke, but with street kids who are 15+, they don't take what they deem as being disrespect, these are usually gang kids, and they shoot people for that stuff. I can't take credit for his change, he moved in good. But he came from the foster parent who is my closest friend at the agency, and is a former Marine. He did the change in the kid, and it shows. He's going to be a delight.


----------



## Stan

AlexS I take my hat off to you for what you put up with. I have to deal with them after they get released from prison and try and install some self respect. If they don't respect themselves there is no way they will resect others. That young one needs a lot of effort from any adult. I could feel the want in me to wipe the smile off his face. But we are not allowed to do that. 

I take a hard line with boys and tell them only once, if they ignore me its gone. My own used to have an issue with keeping their rooms tidy. I warned them only once. If its left on the floor you lose it. The next day I piled everything that was on their bedroom floor in a bag and donated it.

From then on I only had to have a rubbish bad in my hands and their room was spotless. the only down side was I paid for the stuff in the first place. The up side some kid got a bargan from the Salvation Army opp shop.

I did not replace what they had lost. They had to earn money and replace it themselves.

Trailers: Well I sold my old one for $5000 nz there is only 16 cents in the dollar difference so not much in it. It seems to me in the USA you get more for your money. A trailer in NZ for under $1000 would not be worth fixing and what I paid for my new trailer I could have flown over to the States. Called in and visited Sereno brought a good second hand float and shipped it to NZ. Well perhaps next time, or is there a place in NZ for good second hand horse floats. That could be something SWMBO could do to keep me in the lifestyle i am used too. :lol:

Stella hung over in the float I flicked off.


----------



## Stan

*1. HOW DO YOU DECIDE WHO TO MARRY?** (written by kids)*












*-You got to find somebody who likes the same stuff. Like, if you like sports, she should like it that you like sports, and she should keep the chips and dip coming. *
*-- Alan, age 10 *

*-No person really decides before they grow up who they're going to marry. God decides it all way before, and you get to find out later who you're stuck with. *
*-- Kristen, age 10*


*2.** WHAT IS THE RIGHT AGE TO GET MARRIED?*
*Twenty-three is the best age because you know the person FOREVER by then. *
*-- Camille, age 10*


*3.** HOW CAN A STRANGER TELL IF TWO PEOPLE ARE MARRIED?*
*You might have to guess, based on whether they seem to be yelling at the same kids. *
*-- Derrick, age 8*


*4.** WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR MOM AND DAD HAVE IN COMMON? *
*Both don't want any more kids.*
*-- Lori, age 8*


*5.** WHAT DO MOST PEOPLE DO ON A DATE?*
*-Dates are for having fun, and people should use them to get to know each other. Even boys have something to say if you listen long enough. *
*-- Lynnette, age 8* 


*-On the first date, they just tell each other lies and that usually gets them interested enough to go for a second date. *
*-- Martin, age 10*


*6.** WHEN IS IT OKAY TO KISS SOMEONE?*
*-When they're rich. *
*-- Pam, age 7*

*-The law says you have to be eighteen, so I wouldn't want to mess with that. *
*- - Curt, age 7*

*-The rule goes like this: If you kiss someone, then you should marry them and have kids with them. It's the right thing to do. *
*- - Howard, age 8*


*7.** IS IT BETTER TO BE SINGLE OR MARRIED?*
*It's better for girls to be single but not for boys. Boys need someone to clean up after them. *
*-- Anita, age 9*


*8.** HOW WOULD THE WORLD BE DIFFERENT IF PEOPLE DIDN'T GET MARRIED?*
*There sure would be a lot of kids to explain, wouldn't there? *
*-- Kelvin, age 8*

*And the #1 Favourite is**........*


*9.** HOW WOULD YOU MAKE A MARRIAGE WORK?*
*Tell your wife that she looks pretty, even if she looks like a dump truck.*
*-- Ricky, age 10*







Don't shoot me. I just thought some wisdom needed to get out there


----------



## AlexS

I just lied, and I didn't mean to. Been thinking. LOL. 

I was 29 when I moved in with Brad, I worked a normal job in an office for two years when I first moved here. I was 31 when I started fostering, so 4 years older than kid 4's Mom.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> AlexS I take my hat off to you for what you put up with. I have to deal with them after they get released from prison and try and install some self respect. If they don't respect themselves there is no way they will resect others. That young one needs a lot of effort from any adult. I could feel the want in me to wipe the smile off his face. But we are not allowed to do that.
> 
> I take a hard line with boys and tell them only once, if they ignore me its gone. My own used to have an issue with keeping their rooms tidy. I warned them only once. If its left on the floor you lose it. The next day I piled everything that was on their bedroom floor in a bag and donated it.



Was Stella doped in that pic, what's the story? 

I hear you Stan. I've been at this long enough that as soon as he was calling me ma'am my eye brows were up in my head. I don't get kids who say that, so they are playing a game. Then he doesn't like video games and likes to bake - oh purlease. These kids are not here for being angels. 

For sure they can change, but they don't come to me good, unless they have been with another good foster parent, and this might be awful to say, but many foster parents don't care. A few do though, the rest should be working in fast food. 

I don't ride western, but this isn't my first rodeo, laugh. The more good they are at first, the worst kids they are. Am on it. 

The problem with giving the kids one chance, is that the better kids slip up, and they have earned more than that. I have a rule, I ask once, raise my voice the second time, yell the third. I think it's important to be consistent as their parents were not. (unless it's really bad, then the rule is off, but for day to day stuff I use the rule). The bad kids all let me get to stage 2, to push. I don't know how to manage that and be fair to the good kids who are having an off day. I need to be consistent with all so I am not favoring any over others (I do but the kids don't see it). 

I want to wipe the smile off his face too. It's hard with ****ty little kids who think they have it all down. Brad struggles with that more, especially when the turd disrespects me, that's when the neighbors hear it all as he is loud. 

It's one thing to take in these kids and at first we forgive everything as they didn't have parents, were hungry, were sexually abused etc. And then it's quite another when they punch a man in the face in a costume. Assuming it was a man, it might have been a lady. I don't know. 

Stan wanna switch jobs, I'd like to be a PO. Right now I work 24/7. That's disputed, but I'd call it. When the kids are in school, I am off work, until the office or the school calls. When they are in bed, I am off, until they fight or runaway. I feel like I work 24/7 with some on call time.


----------



## AlexS

I feel like such a loose woman, I am currently the last post in both the over 30s and over 40s convo, can someone please post, so it's not all my name showing on the last post list? 

I don't know why I am really asking, you are all in bed. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not in bed. I'm sitting at work almost an hour before I have to clock in. Its a habit I got into years ago when I had a car breakdown on me going to work. Since then I ALWAYS give myself enough time to find someone to pick me up to go on into work. So many people will take the day off to get their vehicle towed to the shop. I just don't understand losing a full days pay, my attendance bonus for the month plus paying the cost of towing and repairs. Yes, I get a 10 bonus check if I'm here everyday on time. They give us up to one hour to be late once a month and still collect the bonus for the month.


AlexS, me and DW have sat down and discussed being foster parents a couple of times. Between us we have raised 7 kids not to mention most of the kids she child cares are here a couple of days at a time after the parents get to know and trust us. They are usually less fortunate parents who work very low end jobs and couldn't afford to make the extra trips every day as we live a fair piece out. The reason they continue to have my wife day care for them is we only ask for 1/5th what the businesses charge. Heck half the time we don't even get monies. They buy a couple hundred in groceries with their EBT(food stamps) and bring them out for payment and we gladly accept it as that is what they can afford. 

We have a running joke with most of the parents when they call letting us know they are coming to get their kid that they are coming for their visitation. We love everyone of the kids and are usually in their lives from the time they are 7weeks old til school age. Even then we are still in their lives.

One our first was Ethany and her family lived next to us when we first moved here to Florida in '03. We are still very very close with them and ended up caring for Ethany's little brother Cameron who is now 7 and still comes over to spend weekends on occasion just because he wants to.

Funny thing is I have always tried to be the mean person around all of the kids with the hard stern voice and they turn me into a playground the meaner I try to be. That always amazed me.

Ok I'll stop babbling now.



Stan I could have used that list about 20 year ago. lol


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning/Afternoon!*

Geez. Some of you really have your hands full! :shock: Thanks for sharing.  

RE: Horse Trailer? Roadyy; can you make me one of these for under 5K?
STX Motorhomes - Stephex

RE: Kids?



















A "friend" ask for some help for an Orphanage in Santiago. I got involved. A horse trailer can haul more then a horse. My wife and I started getting others involved. Then we found out that most of the items and money that we and others were giving was being skimmed so much that very little got to the kids.

Hey Grace. MORE PHOTOS! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Sereno, I could build the frame for less than 5K as most of the material would be free. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Update on the trailer repairs from last night with pics.

Got the floor cut out and started grinding the frame's surface rust. I will remove the wood paneling off the interior side of the divider wall so I can cut out the bad part of it and replace it too.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, thought I would post a couple more pics of a fun afternoon of messing around in the jeep before the start of the transformation.











Hope you enjoy. I did doing it. lol


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> I'm not in bed. I'm sitting at work almost an hour before I have to clock in. Its a habit I got into years ago when I had a car breakdown on me going to work. Since then I ALWAYS give myself enough time to find someone to pick me up to go on into work. So many people will take the day off to get their vehicle towed to the shop. I just don't understand losing a full days pay, my attendance bonus for the month plus paying the cost of towing and repairs. *Y**es, I get a 10 bonus check if I'm here everyday on time.* They give us up to one hour to be late once a month and still collect the bonus for the month.
> 
> 
> We need this at our work. There are so many people here that come and go as they please. One guy works the same hours as me 7:00 - 3:30, every day he is there no earlier than 7:20 and leaves at 3:20 every day. He also disappears for hours at a time during the day an no one says a word. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Hunter65

WTG with Grace!!!! Well done, you should be proud!!!!

Well we sticked Hunter last weekend and he is only 14.1 :-(

Oh well I still love him. 










See! :wink:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Hunter, from my perspective as a boss, your co-worker would find himself mired in deep doo-doo with me.  
That habit of his of coming in late and leaving early would end quickly, one way or another.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Oh, thought I would post a couple more pics of a fun afternoon of messing around in the jeep before the start of the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy. I did doing it. lol


WOW we have something else in common I will post some pictures of our jeep.. its a 2000 sahara that is all Built up.


----------



## Prairie Rose

One of my best friend's sister-in-law and her husband are Monster truckers.
Dawn and Jimmy Creten--Bounty Hunter and Scarlet Bandit.


----------



## Critter sitter

here are a few of our crawler.


----------



## Roadyy

Good looking Jeep even if does come with all those panzy emminities of the TJ line. lol... Are those Maxxis Creepy Crawlers? Tires. I loved my Maxxis Bighorns and their traction. Did y'all build any of the armor on the jeep or buy it all? In the pick of mine with the tire in the air you can see my rear bumper and the rock sliders under the door and in one of the other pics you can see the front bumper with winch plate I built for it. Sure saved alot of money that way. lol


----------



## Roadyy

PrairieRose, I looked up Bounty hunter in my youtube files and came across an extreme rock bouncer by that name, but he runs a full tube buggy they race up the mountain trails. Is that the same one? I can't access YT from work pc and can't link the YT video from my phone to show the one I found.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Good looking Jeep even if does come with all those panzy emminities of the TJ line. lol... Are those Maxxis Creepy Crawlers? Tires. I loved my Maxxis Bighorns and their traction. Did y'all build any of the armor on the jeep or buy it all? In the pick of mine with the tire in the air you can see my rear bumper and the rock sliders under the door and in one of the other pics you can see the front bumper with winch plate I built for it. Sure saved alot of money that way. lol


It was Completely rebuilt by the hubby and his Friend that wields I am not sure about all the tech stuff though.. I do know it has 10" total lift.. 
they mostly do Rock Crawling with it. up in SD and in Mohab also down in Kansas.


----------



## Roadyy

I was suppose to be going to a Wounded Warrior benefit ride the last weekend of this month with our group, but am scheduled to cover children's church on that Sunday. We usually go to north central Alabama where there are several great offroad parks within 50 miles of each other. We will have to try and organize a meet and ride some where in the middle some time. Maybe in Arkansas at the SuperLift ORV or there abouts. I know there are some awesome trails around Nashville as well.

If he doesn't already know about it then have him check out Hardline Crawlers website. He will love it for the hardcore stuff.


----------



## Critter sitter

he has a Million sites he is on LOL between his Crawler and his guns he don't have much time left


----------



## Roadyy

I really like him and sounds like we would get along great.


----------



## Roadyy

Maybe we could talk horses over the rock climbing and then crawlers along the trails while shooting dinner off the horse back. lol


----------



## Hunter65

Prairie Rose said:


> Hunter, from my perspective as a boss, your co-worker would find himself mired in deep doo-doo with me.
> That habit of his of coming in late and leaving early would end quickly, one way or another.


That's my thoughts too but no one says anything. I know if I was to do that daily I would get called out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Hi everyone, just popping in for a look-see & quick post. Instructor emailed me that she's OT for a show on May 26, so my 3rd lesson is June 9 (has to be the Sundays after Tuesday paydays). So, gives me more time to get $ & body abit more together. All ok; I emailed back that I don't care how "long" it takes, just that I've gotten my toe in the water, & eventually I'll swim. But..do need to go & volunteer in between. Thanks for all your support, I just admire everyone here. Am abit envious that my co-worker (who encouraged me back on this path in the 1st place) may get a "free" horse, but she's a horsewoman w/more resources than I...I just wonder why the "free", but guess not my problem; I'll just keep plugging along, wetting my toes.


----------



## Sereno

Roadyy said:


> Maybe we could talk horses over the rock climbing and then crawlers along the trails while shooting dinner off the horse back. lol


:rofl: My wife and I went on a ride a few months ago that... sorry... U JEEP not coming out of this. Our friend took video but we never got them so we called this PM to see if he still had them.

Ya.... I got a Jeep with the off road package cause just driving everyday here needs a little something extra.

BUT IT'S MY HORSE take me their and beyond. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

There is no such thing as a free horse. It costs way more to keep them up than it does to buy them.


----------



## sunset878

Here in Aust used 2 horse basic bumper pull floats sell for between $3000 for 1 that needs a lot of work, up to $8000 for a good 1.
They are ridiculously expensive out here.


----------



## AlexS

TJT welcome. 

Sunset, I heard that from Muppetgirl too, who I think who is out your way. 


I am not allowed to share photos of the kids, but I can share if they write to me. The kid who was detained about a month ago, is a prolific letter writer, I got 4 in one day today. 

The link didn't appear to work. Hold up, 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/AlexJam/01450873-ec66-4720-8cd2-dac9c9e7978b_zpsd15949b9.jpg


----------



## nvr2many

Loving that letter AlexS!


----------



## AlexS

Thanks, me too. Sadly the dumb teen didn't realize what he had until he was locked up, and that's why I am getting so many letters, as he is now realizing.


----------



## Roadyy

TJT, I hope the lessons and the volunteering come together along with your workouts to build your body up.

Alex, I think that goes for all of us when it comes to realizing how good we have it after the loss.

I picked up a 2hbp this evening in some trading. Here are some dark photos of the float.






Well I have more pics, but photobucket is not cooperating anymore.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Roady, Google the Monster Jam website for pics of Bounty Hunter. Or Google Jimmy Creten.


----------



## Prairie Rose

Tjtalon, just remember--there is no such thing as a free horse.


----------



## Stan

sunset878 said:


> Here in Aust used 2 horse basic bumper pull floats sell for between $3000 for 1 that needs a lot of work, up to $8000 for a good 1.
> They are ridiculously expensive out here.


Same as in NZ


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> Alex, I think that goes for all of us when it comes to realizing how good we have it after the loss.


Good point! 
And question, is there any level of flirting that will make you send me that trailer? Just askin'


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Good point!
> And question, is there any level of flirting that will make you send me that trailer? Just askin'


I am mortified. I slipped into second position with Sereno and now third to a horse float. Think I'll go and talk to a horse.

AlexS. A, (P O is a thankless job with very little reward. They don't change but we keep trying. I come home at night with brain fade, it really does drain the spirit dealing with nut bars.:shock:


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> Good point!
> And question, is there any level of flirting that will make you send me that trailer? Just askin'


Bah ha ha ha! Woman after my own heart!


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I am mortified. I slipped into second position with Sereno and now third to a horse float. Think I'll go and talk to a horse.
> 
> AlexS. A, (P O is a thankless job with very little reward. They don't change but we keep trying. I come home at night with brain fade, it really does drain the spirit dealing with nut bars.:shock:



Same deal Stan, but I live with them, The rare few we have hope for are just that, rare. From what I see, it's my job, but you get weekends and evenings off. 


Not going to excuse my flirting. Maybe I should go back to the 30s thread? LOL. It's worse yet, as I am happily married. 

It's all just a joking. But there's a foster parent at the agency who we call Farmer Dave, he brought me a goats milk soap today as I have eczema. And photos of his place, heck he has 250 acres. I've known this guy 4 years, I didn't know that. I told him 'I've been married 3 years, if I had of known that, you would be Mrs Alex right now'

Sadly everyone who knows me just laughs me off :wink:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Bah ha ha ha! Woman after my own heart!


 
If i tried to flert I would be labled a DOM and they would be right:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

DOM I am guessing, dead old man?


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I am mortified. I slipped into second position with Sereno and now third to a horse float. Think I'll go and talk to a horse.


You make me actually laugh out loud, I know LOL is an expression but you make me really do it. I feel for your wife, I think she has her hands full with you.

I see you looking at this convo. Come back at me, so I can beat you up.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Same deal Stan, but I live with them, The rare few we have hope for are just that, rare. From what I see, it's my job, but you get weekends and evenings off.
> 
> 
> Not going to excuse my flirting. Maybe I should go back to the 30s thread? LOL. It's worse yet, as I am happily married.
> 
> It's all just a joking. But there's a foster parent at the agency who we call Farmer Dave, he brought me a goats milk soap today as I have eczema. And photos of his place, heck he has 250 acres. I've known this guy 4 years, I didn't know that. I told him 'I've been married 3 years, if I had of known that, you would be Mrs Alex right now'
> 
> Sadly everyone who knows me just laughs me off :wink:


Stay with us we are mature enough to know its just a little fun, Talking about fun this afternoon in the office one of the ladies was to call on an offender and she commented she needed to take a dog with her. I offered, she responded i want one with teeth, Now that hurt but payback will be sweet. And just for the record I have teeth, glasses, and i could beat the crap out of them with my walking aid.:lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> DOM I am guessing, dead old man?


Close but Ill settle for that. :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Stay with us we are mature enough to know its just a little fun, Talking about fun this afternoon in the office one of the ladies was to call on an offender and she commented she needed to take a dog with her. I offered, she responded i want one with teeth, Now that hurt but payback will be sweet. And just for the record I have teeth, glasses, and i could beat the crap out of them with my walking aid.:lol::lol:


God, I love this thread!!!:lol:

DOM: Dirty Old Man! :shock:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Stay with us we are mature enough to know its just a little fun, Talking about fun this afternoon in the office one of the ladies was to call on an offender and she commented she needed to take a dog with her. I offered, she responded i want one with teeth, Now that hurt but payback will be sweet. And just for the record I have teeth, glasses, and i could beat the crap out of them with my walking aid.:lol::lol:


Brilliant. I weigh 120lbs, I can't touch them, but when I yell the wind tunnel they are in could snap their little necks. They move so far back from me. 

It's dominance not size, as horse owners I think we all get this. 

One day I might get socked, but it hasn't happened in 6 years, 30 kids. So I think I am ok.


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> God, I love this thread!!!:lol:
> 
> DOM: Dirty Old Man! :shock:


****, I put some Stan in it, and what I would do if I were his wife. 

Dirty old man makes much more sense. :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> You make me actually laugh out loud, I know LOL is an expression but you make me really do it. I feel for your wife, I think she has her hands full with you.
> 
> I see you looking at this convo. Come back at me, so I can beat you up.


Only if i slow down enough so she can catch me and then she will lighten my wallet like to night it has cost me 
$250 to do some repairs to her computer, all men know what, will you pick it up and i'll pay you back means. We never get the money, ever. no matter how much we complain the money has gone and she will mutter every time we try to bridge the subject. Whats yours is mine and whats mine is my own.:-x:shock: They call that equality.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> God, I love this thread!!!:lol:
> 
> DOM: Dirty Old Man! :shock:


cut to the quik:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: but no


----------



## AlexS

She pays... I think if we knew her info we might donate to her putting up with you. 

She pays like life sentence payment, poor gal.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> cut to the quik:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: but no


What is it then? And how is it that you, at your age know more than us? :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> She pays... I think if we knew her info we might donate to her putting up with you.
> 
> She pays like life sentence payment, poor gal.


 
She loves me, I have a winning smile, personality, charm, am house broke. 
But the clincher is. I have two horses, a horse float, and a truck to tow it all. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Deluded Old Man....?? I got more. :lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> She loves me, I have a winning smile, personality, charm, am house broke.
> But the clincher is. I have two horses, a horse float, and a truck to tow it all. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oh got it, the final sentence. :lol:

I'd like all that, but I think I'd kill you, so she's a good lady, a tolerant lady, maybe a saint. 

Or she's nuts, and she sounds sane.  So it must be the first things.


----------



## AlexS

Let's start a DOM thing, we call all bust on Stan (he kinda likes it)

I guess Dead old man 

or deaf old man. 


I had to look up my former post not once but twice to remember what I said.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> What is it then? And how is it that you, at your age know more than us? :lol:


The answer tomorrow, and how is it at my age. I don't know more, just more memories some great some not so great, but perhaps it is because I am opinionated just to get under your skin. 
But really that is not it There is no such thing as opinionated, often being aimed as a nasty reply. All folks that think, and reply, have an opinion on a subject. That to me is not being opinionated but contributing to the discussion. However, do I know more than us, hell yes. I'm a man. A DOM:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Must go now Roslyn wants me to cook dinner Domesticated


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> The answer tomorrow, and how is it at my age. I don't know more, just more memories some great some not so great, but perhaps it is because I am opinionated just to get under your skin.
> But really that is not it There is no such thing as opinionated, often being aimed as a nasty reply. All folks that think, and reply, have an opinion on a subject. That to me is not being opinionated but contributing to the discussion. However, do I know more than us, hell yes. I'm a man. A DOM:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Must go now Roslyn wants me to cook dinner Domesticated



Maybe I presented my words in the wrong way. I am busting on your for sure, but in a healthy way. I like you, I am just playing around. 

You don't get under my skin at all, actually I care for you. I guess I went too far with my jokes, I tend to do that. 

Tonight Brad met me, so we had 30 free mins after he finished work and so we went out. The table next to us the guy asked if he should get fish and chips or a burger, he asked the server, she said both are good. I yelled fish and chips, he didn't really seem to appreciate my input and didn't talk to me further. Shoot, I didn't mean to do something that out of the park, and I didn't really think it was. 

I tell you this I think I just did it again, with Stan. I don't play games, I don't hint at things, if I am being mean, I think it's clear. 

I am sorry Stan, I thought we were playing, and I took it too far. I do that, sometimes. Sorry.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I could totally see myself doing that. And I don't think that Stan is upset. Or did I miss something, :shock:. I think everyone is just having fun.


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning/Afternoon!*

Nice FUN banter ya'll had last evening. lol.

Now for something completely different!








Playing with new camera so I shot just over 6 minutes. It took over 6 hours to load onto YouTube. :shock: So now to complete my learning, I'll see if it posts here.

Edit: takes a long time to load in HD mode.

Talk later and.......... have a good one.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh my dear young Alex. You misconstrued Stan's post as being of a hurtful mind. He isn't hurt by anything you said darlin. Try to read it again and picture him with a smile on his face as he is saying it. He enjoys the poking as much as we all do and that is what he meant about the fact of you needing to stay in this thread since we are all mature enough to see each other's responses as joking and not having any merit behind it. I don't mean to put words in Stan's mouth as I know he can take care of this himself, but thought I would say what I saw in it. 

I have been giving Celeste a hard time about her adding mileage on horse back. I was within 20 miles of catching her, but with all these repairs and horse training I haven't been able to get any riding in. Now she is pulling away with consistent riding over the last few days. I am boycotting "liking" her posts that refer to any added mileage and told her she is mean for rubbing salt in my wounds. I have grown to like her personality a lot as well as many of you on here and feel I can throw comments like that out and have them taken in the context they were meant. If any of you ever think I have made a comment out of malice I beg you to call me out on it and ask or pm me and ask. I tell you all that if I ever have an issue with you that was serious enough to make an ill comment then I will do that in a pm to you and hope we can straighten it out. Remember, this is the interwebs and the interwebs iz serus bisnis!!

I really do enjoy reading this thread, getting to know each of you by the little pieces you put in and spend more time looking at it for responses than anything else on here. 

OH, Alex

Here are the rest of the pics of the trailer that me and Alex will need to discuss our adult trading conditions in...






I have used this trailer several times since it belonged to my ex son in law. It needs some attention just as the horses I got from his care did and you can see the condition of the Littleman and Jems now. This will be no different in the TLC to get it back to tip top condition between uses.

Oh and won't hurt your feelings by telling what I gave for it either.


----------



## Roadyy

Prairie Rose said:


> Roady, Google the Monster Jam website for pics of Bounty Hunter. Or Google Jimmy Creten.


Found him. I didn't realize you meant those type of monster trucks. I apologize for having tunnel vision for off-road off-track vehicles and didn't collect your meaning. 

I am still a fan of Dennis A. when it comes to those trucks.


----------



## Farmchic

Just wanted to say thansk to Sereno for the nice video to have my cup of coffee to. I may be back tonight to let it lull me to sleep. 

Also, Ya'all are a crazy bunch aren't you? LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Just wanted to say thansk to Sereno for the nice video to have my cup of coffee to. I may be back tonight to let it lull me to sleep.
> 
> Also, Ya'all are a crazy bunch aren't you? LOL


Momma always said crazy is as crazy does, ma'am.


----------



## Hunter65

My y'all are entertaining. One more day of work for me then off for 5 YAY!


----------



## Farmchic

Ha! And we all know you can't outgrow crazy right?

P.S. my guess at DOM- desperate old man?


----------



## Sereno

Farmchic said:


> Ha! And we all know you can't outgrow crazy right?
> 
> P.S. my guess at DOM- desperate old man?


Hey Farmchic. I just posted after you in the "what you'd like to say to non-horse people.

U got PASO FINOs? Where abouts are you?


----------



## Celeste

Drunk old man?


----------



## Farmchic

Hey Sereno I'm in Missouri


----------



## Sereno

Farmchic said:


> Hey Sereno I'm in Missouri


AT LAST! ANOTHER PASO FINO PERSON! :clap:

.............. Now WE can razz them's that have TALL horses that need ladders to get on them. :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Maybe we could talk horses over the rock climbing and then crawlers along the trails while shooting dinner off the horse back. lol


well we are not Hunters.. I wont eat it so no need to shoot it... No I am not a vegetarian I just don't care for Gamey Meat.... But that is a Funny thought.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> God, I love this thread!!!:lol:
> 
> DOM: Dirty Old Man! :shock:


lol I was Close I was thinking Dom as in 50 shades DOM :lol:.. hahaha


----------



## Critter sitter

Finally got pictures up of Bres first 4h practice with Doc. he did really well and so did she  Remember he ia 15 and has not been ridden in 5 years or around many other horses in that time..
here are some pictures..


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> well we are not Hunters.. I wont eat it so no need to shoot it... No I am not a vegetarian I just don't care for Gamey Meat.... But that is a Funny thought.


Hmm, hows about fishing off the horse's back as they stand knee deep in the crik?


----------



## Roadyy

Tell her too get those heels down..lmbo

They look good together and he looks comfortable at work.


----------



## Critter sitter

I gave Cody a Bath yesterday and Bre took doc down to the Pond she said he loved running around down there.. I say he was just enjoying the Grass.





he bonked his head when him and Doc were picking on each other he is getting to much sun so now he has his Fly mask on



He looks like a Mule with his ears Covered Like that


----------



## Critter sitter

I forgot Doc's Picture

Bre was sitting on the Dock and looking back at him.. She didn't look for the Ducks


----------



## Critter sitter

Darn Double post LOL

connection is terrible today


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Tell her too get those heels down..lmbo
> 
> They look good together and he looks comfortable at work.


I won't make excuses for her short legs and too long of stirrups.... she wont let me move them any further.


----------



## nvr2many

@ Sereno................ Loved the video. Since AlexS gets the west wing can I have the east???? :lol:
Also, add me to the ladder club! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

You can tell she was reaching to keep her feet in the stirrups. Hence the lmbo. Did the ducks get after her? I've known geese to get after people, but never seen ducks do it. 

Cody looks like a really huge gray doberman with the fly mask on.


I haven't been hunting in over 12 years now and according to Sam I don't even own any guns. 


I'll just take a hammock, bug zapper and cold root beer anywhere one is available there Sereno. I'm an easy pleaser.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> You can tell she was reaching to keep her feet in the stirrups. Hence the lmbo. Did the ducks get after her? I've known geese to get after people, but never seen ducks do it.
> 
> Cody looks like a really huge gray doberman with the fly mask on.
> 
> 
> I haven't been hunting in over 12 years now and according to Sam I don't even own any guns.
> 
> 
> I'll just take a hammock, bug zapper and cold root beer anywhere one is available there Sereno. I'm an easy pleaser.


 I don't think they did. She probably scared them off when she showed up down there. or the Planters they are working OT to get the Corn Planted all around us.


----------



## Sereno

*You haven't heard nvr?*



nvr2many said:


> @ Sereno................ Loved the video. Since AlexS gets the west wing can I have the east???? :lol:
> Also, add me to the ladder club! :lol:


AlexS dumped Stan for me and has now dumped me for Roadyy cause he gots an new trailer. And SHE has been married only 3 years?

You ARE a good wife AlexS willing to go out and provide for your husband.

I'm loosing count on who is going to be were but I'll bet I end up in the middle somehow.  :shock:

Congrats on your trailer Roadyy! Nice photos everyone... move the stirrups up.

No evr I'm not helping you. Just because us Paso Fino people can get on, off, on, off without any help is NOT a reason to call me over for a "leg up". :lol:

Wife and I dug thru our DVD AND VHS collections to find something to watch last night. Would you believe; Disney's Fantasia produced in 1940? Remarkable to see the all hand done graphics that still would rival new techs and enjoy have it all worked with the music.

Later.


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> Wife and I dug thru our DVD AND VHS collections to find something to watch last night. Would you believe; Disney's Fantasia produced in 1940? Remarkable to see the all hand done graphics that still would rival new techs and enjoy have it all worked with the music.
> 
> Later.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Fantasia! That brings back good memories. When my daughter was a baby/toddler, that was her favorite movie. That would entertain her for hours.


----------



## Sereno

*For my TALL horse friends.*

For those times that you NEED to get off your horse in the field... and then try to get back on; so you can keep up with some of us and don't have to lead your horse around looking for a high rock, log, stump, wall.... etc. :lol:


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Fantasia! That brings back good memories. When my daughter was a baby/toddler, that was her favorite movie. That would entertain her for hours.


I actually was thinking of AlexS when I picked it out last night.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ And why is it you were thinking of AlexS?? Hummmmmm??

Oh and as far as the ladder. My gelding is 16.3 and my mare, that I usually ride is 17.2 and I still do not need a ladder, thank you, lol. Only if bareback. I am VERY flexible for my age. I plan to be mounting from the ground when I am 80 :shock:

EDIT: I will use a block if I have one. Better for my saddle and the horse.


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ And why is it you were thinking of AlexS?? Hummmmmm??
> 
> Oh and as far as the ladder. My gelding is 16.3 and my mare, that I usually ride is 17.2 and I still do not need a ladder, thank you, lol. Only if bareback. I am VERY flexible for my age. I plan to be mounting from the ground when I am 80 :shock:
> 
> EDIT: I will use a block if I have one. Better for my saddle and the horse.


I'd just been dumped and heart broken. 

Good for you! Around here it's the shortest and slightest gals that have the tallest (and pushiest) TBs, usually stallions. Their mounting block has two steps. IF they get off, by choice or not, in the field; they lead their horse back.

(shush everyone. I think that I saw that AlexS is on-line.)


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I am a tough one! If there is a will, there is a way!
Actually, I am always the one getting off and opening gates and sunglasses that people drop.


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, Sereno you mine as well give it up thinking about Alex. Shes putty in my hands about this trailer. I figure if I can work out a deal with CS and her mum's then I have room to negotiate some attention deviations through Alex....but don't tell her that..ok?


----------



## Critter sitter

I am only 5'3" and Cody is 15.3 so I like to use something to get on with. 
I used to think that I was flexible then I got a taller horse. stretching helps.


----------



## Critter sitter

BTW Roadyy Nice Trailer find.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> BTW Roadyy Nice Trailer find.


Thank you. I was actually coming back to correct myself in my last post about it being your aunt and not your mom who has a trailer.


I saw your post in the other place, but I'm not acknowledging it...just so you know.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Thank you. I was actually coming back to correct myself in my last post about it being your aunt and not your mom who has a trailer.
> 
> 
> I saw your post in the other place, but I'm not acknowledging it...just so you know.


 Other place?


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Thank you. I was actually coming back to correct myself in my last post about it being your aunt and not your mom who has a trailer.
> 
> 
> I saw your post in the other place, but I'm not acknowledging it...just so you know.


Yes and Aunt has not gotten to me with pictures and all just yet.I will post as soon as she does


----------



## Roadyy

OOps, I am full of boogers today. Celeste is the one who made the post I am not acknowledging in the other thread.....geesh ,sorry hun.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> OOps, I am full of boogers today. Celeste is the one who made the post I am not acknowledging in the other thread.....geesh ,sorry hun.


Come on Roadyy get your Ladies Straight.. better watch out you may start calling your wife AlexS:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Her name is Alex too,,,,hahaha,,not really she is Donna Michelle. She hates it when I get the grandson calling her Donna and she really gets fiery when I start calling her Mammie to the kids...


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Her name is Alex too,,,,hahaha,,not really she is Donna Michelle. She hates it when I get the grandson calling her Donna and she really gets fiery when I start calling her Mammie to the kids...


I think you and Stan are allot alike . 

and my hubby too! Brats!


----------



## nvr2many

Intermission.............................


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Intermission.............................


that is Funny till you think about how the cat is attached .. OUCH!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> that is Funny till you think about how the cat is attached .. OUCH!


 Haven't you heard? That has been proven to be the best way to prevent pregnancy. That was wrong wasn't it? Lord, please forgive me and be with the starving pigmys in Africa...


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Haven't you heard? That has been proven to be the best way to prevent pregnancy. That was wrong wasn't it? Lord, please forgive me and be with the starving pigmys in Africa...


OK I have tears running down my face from giggling so hard


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Does anyone remember?*

*I wanted to post this here, because no one under 40 will know what I'm talking about, but maybe those over 50 or so will. About 15 or so years ago, in one of the horse magazines, was an article written by a Psychologist
, who helped horse people with problems with the other horse people in their lives, seeking advice on how to deal with those issues. In one of the articles was written by a lady who showed extensively, and she accidently happened upon a very young girl, in a sexual encounter with  **the trainer, who was a very well known, well thought of and well respected, man. The woman's question to the Psychologist was weather she should report the incident to the authorities, or the girls parents. She said it was quite obvious that both the young girl as well as the trainer were livid at being discovered. She was wondering what she should do, because he was the best, and the only, great trainer in the area. The Psychologist basically told her to forget it and mind her own business. Even after all these years, that article still crosses my mind from time to time. I know exactly what would happen in a case like that were it to happen NOW, but the laws were much more lenient then. I was in shock that the Psychologist told her to "just forget it" as that could've cost him his license, and by not reporting the incident, the woman was breaking the law herself. Both their thoughts seemed to be, that the young girl was a willing participant, so, so what? Anyway, sorry for the length, I was just curious as to weather anyone else remembered it, and remembered what magazine it was written in. I mostly read Horse and Rider, and Western Horseman back then, and another whose name I've forgotten,*


----------



## Sereno

*Promise of a good day?*

I read all your posts and made and few comments. Felt OK but still a little dizzy so didn't ride... again. Serenos' diaper rash is gone.

Our in town small apt./office got rented... after a year of not being. Other good news AND the cloudy pool cleared up. Mocking bird chick is doing well and THREE more nests found with other birds nesting.

Go get Sereno this PM and he walks up to me just as my buddy does every evening. Halter and lead on and I open gate.......... I use a three rope hold and he pins me against the gate post and is yanking each held line until I'm being dragged and can we talk about ROPE BURN?

I jump up as Sereno is at full gallop with... I must admit.... the greatest looking horse that I've every seen. BUT ... he is out of control and going for our 27 year old broken down donkey.... I running and waving my hat. Sereno... YOU ONE DUMB STALLION is trying to cover this poor old gelded donkey.... for only a second since I'm running, waving hat and yelling.

Wife has mare and stops to see what is going on so mare sticks nose through fence and.............. I'VE GOT SUPPER STALLION!. I'm getting dizzy as he circles me and I'm covered with hove leavings.

Tell wife to ..... almost nice I was....... MOVE THE MARE! Then I stay still in one place to protect the old donkey. Sereno finally comes to me as if.... nothing happened? WE DID OVER AN HOUR OF GROUND MANNERS.

Need to get the Gelding.... wtf ....... is with him?

ROPE BURN and if you have never had one then YOU ain't a horse person.

Edit: I have not seen my horse look that good.... BAD HORSE... in a long time. Nor myself.

LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

You people have been busy bantering the last couple days...haven't you?

Well a sign that school is winding down is the annual,field trip.....something although fun, is very stressful......this year especially, new grade, brand new teaching partner, new destination that included riding a boat....with eight year olds! BUT, today turned out fantastically!!! Our kids were THE BEST behaved kids on the boat. We went through a Locke, and they were SO excited!! :lol: actually they loved the whole dang thing!!! I got more hugs and "this is the best trip EVER". Today! Phew, all my worrying payed off!! :clap::thumbsup::happydance:

Secondly, I am really excited bc the friend who ran the clinic offered to come and check out the DUN I've been looking at and ride it prior to me, in case....it's a nut or something. :shock: isn't it sweet of her to take that chance? :lol:

I've a called the other horse trader that lives near our camp, hoping to take a look at a few of his horses I found on line this weekend........SOLD OUT AGAIN!!! How can this guy be selling horses like hot cakes??:?:shock: this is the THIRD time he has asked me to call back in a week to check on the horse status....as he just got a load in yesterday from OK, and hasn't even ridden any yet....wow! I'm thinking I'm not supposed to buy from him or something! :think::think:

Yet, a friend who originally offered to sell her Missouri Fox Trotter to me months ago (this is when I was still looking for a pasture pal) is still considering selling it. Her son is grown and rarely rides...trigger is just sitting.. SO, another place to check! I like having options!! 

Speaking of.....does anyone know anything temperament wise about MFT???

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Sereno

NickerMaker71 said:


> You people have been busy bantering the last couple days...haven't you?
> 
> Well a sign that school is winding down is the annual,field trip.....something although fun, is very stressful......this year especially, new grade, brand new teaching partner, new destination that included riding a boat....with eight year olds! BUT, today turned out fantastically!!! Our kids were THE BEST behaved kids on the boat. We went through a Locke, and they were SO excited!! :lol: actually they loved the whole dang thing!!! I got more hugs and "this is the best trip EVER". Today! Phew, all my worrying payed off!! :clap::thumbsup::happydance:
> 
> Secondly, I am really excited bc the friend who ran the clinic offered to come and check out the DUN I've been looking at and ride it prior to me, in case....it's a nut or something. :shock: isn't it sweet of her to take that chance? :lol:
> 
> I've a called the other horse trader that lives near our camp, hoping to take a look at a few of his horses I found on line this weekend........SOLD OUT AGAIN!!! How can this guy be selling horses like hot cakes??:?:shock: this is the THIRD time he has asked me to call back in a week to check on the horse status....as he just got a load in yesterday from OK, and hasn't even ridden any yet....wow! I'm thinking I'm not supposed to buy from him or something! :think::think:
> 
> Yet, a friend who originally offered to sell her Missouri Fox Trotter to me months ago (this is when I was still looking for a pasture pal) is still considering selling it. Her son is grown and rarely rides...trigger is just sitting.. SO, another place to check! I like having options!!
> 
> Speaking of.....*does anyone know anything temperament wise about MFT???
> *
> Have a good night everyone!


Sure... just like my stallion Sereno. Rope burn anyone?

SORRY... just could not stop myself.

It sounds like EVERYONE has things going on. SPRING and things start to happen. Isn't it .... ? Rope burn or what ever. Things happen and I like it.


----------



## Farmchic

I feel your pain. My boy just gave me a nasty burn when he pulled away because the vet was trying to sedate him to geld him. He totally knew what was coming. 
It hurts! Mine bubbled up just like a regular burn.


----------



## nvr2many

@ Sereno.............I am so sorry that happened to you but I could see it all in my head. I could just imagine the :shock: on the donkeys face, lol. 
Sounds like you did good!

@ NM........... Yay, what a good friend! When are you going???


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> You ARE a good wife AlexS willing to go out and provide for your husband.


I am I promise, I love my hubby dearly. I am just playing around - kinda, that trailer would look good parked at the barn. 



Stan, I'd be happy if everyone else is right and I over reacted, I do that sometimes. I hope you are ok.


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, MFTs are usually awesome. They're bred to be family horses so if your potential horse is from the foundation lines it probably has some TWH in the bloodlines. Some of the show blood lines are bred for more flash and pizazz under saddle, and may actually not have as smooth gait as the older 'using' horses. It will be important to actually ride the horse to make sure it's set it in its gait and has a comfy gait, as not all of them do. We have a MFT and a TWH, plus AQHAs. The MFT is elegantly long-limbed, an athlete, beautiful head, and a personality and temperament that is wonderful. He's my husband's horse and I haven't ridden him since he's been back from the trainers; I'm afraid if I ever do, I won't want to go back to my TWH since he looks to be smoother than she is, by far. Most of the MFT that I have met are great temperament, probably similar to a Morgan and much calmer than a Saddlebred, if that helps.


----------



## Koolio

Spring is most definitely here and the school year is soon coming to a close. It is now track and field and Biology field study season. I am looking forward to going along and helping out with a few classes on their field studies. 

This past Saturday our school district held its annual Young Scientist Conference where grades 7, 8 and 9 kids go to the university to listen to and do various activities with working scientists. As an organizer of this event, I was pleased with the day as both the kids and the presenters seemed to have a great time. Unfortunately, I couldn't make it to our local horse show that day because I was busy at the conference, but in the end, it was worth it to see ths excitement in the kids' eyes. Hopefully I will make the next show.

NickerMaker, I am glad your field trip went well. Have faith that the right horse will come along soon.

Sereno- Yes, I know what rope burn feels like. My hand is just now healed up from a couple of weeks ago when my friends new mare tossed me like a salad. I got rope burn from the leather reins. I guess you could say I just couldn't hold on any tighter.

Tonight I gave both geldings a good workout and a thorough grooming. I am working toward showing Koolio in dressage so tonight I practiced keeping a steady active rythm and shoulder in's. I took my old man Sam to check out the beginnings of what looks like a new house on the empty acreage lot a few properties down the road. Then we went and did some bush-whacking just for fun.

We are waiting on the bobcat guy to come and level the floor inside the barn so we can start putting up kick walls, stalls and the tack room. I'm anxious to get it finished, especially since the mosquitoes are now out an they want blood! In the meantime, the horses are grateful to wear their mosquito proof space suits.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Maybe I presented my words in the wrong way. I am busting on your for sure, but in a healthy way. I like you, I am just playing around.
> 
> You don't get under my skin at all, actually I care for you. I guess I went too far with my jokes, I tend to do that.
> 
> Tonight Brad met me, so we had 30 free mins after he finished work and so we went out. The table next to us the guy asked if he should get fish and chips or a burger, he asked the server, she said both are good. I yelled fish and chips, he didn't really seem to appreciate my input and didn't talk to me further. Shoot, I didn't mean to do something that out of the park, and I didn't really think it was.
> 
> I tell you this I think I just did it again, with Stan. I don't play games, I don't hint at things, if I am being mean, I think it's clear.
> 
> I am sorry Stan, I thought we were playing, and I took it too far. I do that, sometimes. Sorry.


I was playing My response was tongue in cheek Thats why i ended it I am a man. and I had to go and cook dinner I re-read what I had said and it did have an edge to it so it is me that is sorry.

AlexS and every one else I am not offended in any way, if i was, i would let you know privately. So AlexS. I don't fancy the trip over to the dark side to bring you back.
And DOM
domesticated and the second word is not old. On the other hand ?


----------



## nvr2many

^^ Ornery??


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I am only 5'3" and Cody is 15.3 so I like to use something to get on with.
> I used to think that I was flexible then I got a taller horse. stretching helps.


Being younger than 60 helps to
dont have a problem getting a foot in the stirrup its getting the other foot of the ground that slows me down


----------



## AlexS

So very relieved that you are not upset with me. I am pleased about that, if I step out of line, ever, just tell me to shut it. 

Domesticated old maid? 


Facebook just told me it is my wedding anniversary, we only married in 2010. I knew it was coming, but I didn't think it was so soon, I've been wrapped up in the new kids. So I turned to Brad in shock. 

He moved his phone about one inch from his face and woke it up to see the date. 

Geez, we are doomed, it's only been three years and we are an old married couple already. 

He gave me a kiss and headed to bed, on his way up the stairs, I asked if we are going cards. Because you know there is nothing worse than not getting a card when the other does. He just shook his head, and said 'you know how much Mothers Day just cost between you and my Mom'. 

It's like we have been married 20 years already.


----------



## AlexS

I love how we are not getting any hints on our guesses, Stan is such a PO. It's our work to do.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> I feel your pain. My boy just gave me a nasty burn when he pulled away because the vet was trying to sedate him to geld him. He totally knew what was coming.
> It hurts! Mine bubbled up just like a regular burn.


You are worried about rope burns Spare a thought for the horse wandering around thinking to himself. What was it i used to do in my spare time.:lol:


----------



## Stan

When i started reading this evening there were a bunch of bods on the thread. By the time I caught up you have all gone. Is there somthing I don't know, my after shave, under arm. I know what it is, its the time zone. We in new zealand are in the future of the rest of the world with Australia coming a close second but it does not matter what an Australian my say about a Kiwi, we always 2 hours ahead of them. That should get an answer.

DOM I can see you are having trouble sorting that one out so Im going to let you all you ladies off the hook.

D= domesticated. Good around the house, can cook, SWMBO has toiled hard and long grooming me to perfection which leads on to
O= oracular of or like an oracle, wise and prophetic, mysterious, which just rolls on to the 

M= Man. What else needs to be said.


----------



## AlexS

Never in a million years would I have got Oracular. Never.


----------



## Stan

Just went back over my last post One can tell it was written at the end of a long day.
Just finished spreading fert over the paddocks and no I did not walk around spouting s... i used the quad and spreader. Its forcast to rain this weekend sterting on Friday, so I'm trying to give the grass a boost before it turns cold and growth stops. So, if I don't make it onto the forum this weekend it is because of rain fade interupting the signals.

Cheers all and ride.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Never in a million years would I have got Oracular. Never.


 
The first guess may not have been wrong.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ladytrails said:


> Nicker, MFTs are usually awesome. They're bred to be family horses so if your potential horse is from the foundation lines it probably has some TWH in the bloodlines. Some of the show blood lines are bred for more flash and pizazz under saddle, and may actually not have as smooth gait as the older 'using' horses. It will be important to actually ride the horse to make sure it's set it in its gait and has a comfy gait, as not all of them do. We have a MFT and a TWH, plus AQHAs. The MFT is elegantly long-limbed, an athlete, beautiful head, and a personality and temperament that is wonderful. He's my husband's horse and I haven't ridden him since he's been back from the trainers; I'm afraid if I ever do, I won't want to go back to my TWH since he looks to be smoother than she is, by far. Most of the MFT that I have met are great temperament, probably similar to a Morgan and much calmer than a Saddlebred, if that helps.



Lady, that info is what I read online too! It's nice to hear from someone who owns one tho....my friends always rode QH, but switched to MFTbecause they make such great trail horses. Working on caching a ride here soon! :wink: thanks for the input as always!! 

Have a good day, and ride strong!!


----------



## Sereno

*Wellll=== YAAAaa!*



Farmchic said:


> I feel your pain. My boy just gave me a nasty burn when he pulled away because the vet was trying to sedate him to geld him. He totally knew what was coming.
> It hurts! Mine bubbled up just like a regular burn.


I too would give you a rope burn! :shock: PUT THE KNIFE DOWN. 

Hope everything went OK.


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning..... Night!*

I'm a little disappointed with the lack of talk last night. :-( I guess everyone busy tending to their own rope burns.  I'm a little slow and sore this morning but enjoying a nice rain that WILL stop when I'm ready to get the horses done.

Sounds like someone is getting a DUN. Take photos of your very good friend riding him.

I guess I need to change my greeting since it is NOW 11:12 PM in NZ while 7:12 AM where I am. 

Talk later.

Edit: My wife just showed my my shirt that I was wearing when being dragged.... nay... plowing the dirt. :shock:


----------



## Farmchic

My boy is doing good now. He had a couple of rough days but for the most part he's better now. I think he must of gotten a stone bruise when I was lounging him cause he's a little limpy on one foot but even that seems to be getting better now. It's been about 2 weeks since he was gelded. It was a tough decision. I don't know how familiar you are with bloodlines Sereno but he's out of an Atrevido mare and Retorno de LM, he was born with us, imprinted by me and basically a big spoiled brat that I love dearly. We were late getting him started under saddle, he was never used for breeding and I've never rode him shock: I know!) I need to find a trainer to get him to the point where I can ride him but I'm too picky for my own good I guess. One of these days I'll try to find some video of him. We just had to purchase a new computer as the other one died and now everything is so foreign to me. I used to have the video of him being shown in the futurity class at nationals on youtube but it's not there anymore. But yeah, I deserve to be punished for gelding him I agree  it was one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make which is why it took me till he was 5 to make it LOL. But, in the end I decided that it was best for him and for me. What made it even more difficult was that he had NEVER acted study a day in his life. Difficult yes, study no. That's him in my avatar and that was his reaction to being turned out in the snow. I knew he would pitch a fit so I armed my husband with the video camera so we could have fond memories of the moment, as you can see he didn't disappoint us.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno, your horse was just trying to participate in the game of "Dirt Skiing". It can be a glorious sport, but the "stay on your feet" version is much more pleasant to the human than the "belly flop" version of the game. 

Last time I played the "belly flop dirt skiing game" my DH informed me that it was my good fortune to have plenty of "padding" in the form of excess adipose tissue on my abdomen to protect my organs. Somehow his kindness didn't really please me that day.........


----------



## Celeste

Farmchic, no matter how good of a horse a stallion is, you will always enjoy him as a gelding more. I had one that was a tough decision years ago. I never regretted it. I'll let other people with better facilities have the stallions.


----------



## Sereno

Celeste. THANKS for the tips and believe me.... I really DID try to dirt ski standing up. :lol: Looked at his lead this morning; trashed. As I watched him galloping with the long lead still attached, I couldn't make up my mind if I would laugh or cry if he tripped on it. :?



Farmchic said:


> My boy is doing good now. He had a couple of rough days but for the most part he's better now. I think he must of gotten a stone bruise when I was lounging him cause he's a little limpy on one foot but even that seems to be getting better now. It's been about 2 weeks since he was gelded. It was a tough decision. I don't know how familiar you are with bloodlines Sereno but he's out of an Atrevido mare and Retorno de LM, he was born with us, imprinted by me and basically a big spoiled brat that I love dearly. We were late getting him started under saddle, he was never used for breeding and I've never rode him shock: I know!) I need to find a trainer to get him to the point where I can ride him but I'm too picky for my own good I guess. One of these days I'll try to find some video of him. We just had to purchase a new computer as the other one died and now everything is so foreign to me. I used to have the video of him being shown in the futurity class at nationals on youtube but it's not there anymore. But yeah, I deserve to be punished for gelding him I agree  it was one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make which is why it took me till he was 5 to make it LOL. But, in the end I decided that it was best for him and for me. What made it even more difficult was that he had NEVER acted study a day in his life. Difficult yes, study no. That's him in my avatar and that was his reaction to being turned out in the snow. I knew he would pitch a fit so I armed my husband with the video camera so we could have fond memories of the moment, as you can see he didn't disappoint us.


Everyone has to do what they think is right and best for all. Let's see if these people can train your guy or know a good Paso trainer in your area. Jan and Ted are good people and Jan helped us a lot when we needed correct and GOOD Paso tack. There ranch is in OK. Let Jan know that the people in the Dominican Republic recommended them and Say HI.

Welcome to Rancho del Rey Paso Fino Tack. Authentic Colombian Paso Fino Saddles, Tack and Hats for Show, Pleasure and Trail.

Our horse's are related? A little hard to follow; Sires line.
Sereno

Sire: Pincel de las Palmas. (El Clasico de las Palmas)	
Sire: Retorno del Ocho	
Sire: Resorte IV	
Sire: Resorte III
Dam:Cascanueces
Dam:Mazurca	
Sire: Carnaval II
Damopea III
Dam:Champana	
Sire: Nevado	
Sire: Resorte Quarto
Dam:Zarina
Dam: Cereza II	
Sire :Cerezo
Dam: Luna II


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, Retorno del Ocho is the grand sire of both of our horses. A large majority of Pasos have Resorte blood and it's not uncommon to have it on both the sire and dams side. Thank you for the reference! I'll look them up. We've been back and forth over what to do about a trainer. We have the facility here to train at but we don't have housing for a full time trainer.


----------



## Sereno

Farmchic said:


> Yes, Retorno del Ocho is the grand sire of both of our horses. A large majority of Pasos have Resorte blood and it's not uncommon to have it on both the sire and dams side.


Dam's side:

Dam: Ilusion de las Palmas	
Sire: Zafiro de Nevado	
Sire: Nevado	
Sire: Resorte Quarto
Dam: Zarina
Dam: Musiquita	
Sire: Impacto II
Dam: Alazana Urrea
Dam: Ilusion V (Ilusion de Nevado)	
Sire: Nevado	
Sire: Resorte Quarto
Dam: Zarina
Dam: Candileja de Anhelo	
Sire: Anhelo
Dam: Princesa


----------



## Koolio

Happy Anniversary Alex! Three years may seem like 20, but when you reach 20, you will be amazed at how fast it went.

Oracular - sounds like some wierd eye disease...

I hope everyone has a great day. Last day of work for me before a 4 day weekend. Woot woot!


----------



## Roadyy

It sounds like all of the teachers are beginning to enjoy their job since the end of the year is close..lol I'm glad y'all had good experiences with the field and track, science fairs and field trips. I always loved those. 

Sereno, sorry you tried to cheap in your slide to home plate, but reckon if you are going to cheap then by George go all out, right?

Farmchic, gelding him when you had no plans of breeding him was a good idea. There are enough studs along his bloodline to continue the legacy through people who are more apt to breeding. Atleast I get the feeling you aren't into breeding. 

I caught a little bit of rope burn yesterday as well while working with Littleman on trailer loading. He stepped half way into the trailer then bolted back out on his first attempt. Caught my hand on the divider where the rope had to go over my hand to slide through the rails. I walked him 20 feet over to my truck and grabbed the pair of work gloves I brought home from work before it had a chance to add friends to my hands.

AlexS, I'm glad to see you and Stan sucked face and made up. There will now be rainbow farts out of unicorn bootahs, golden rabbit pellets lining the walkway, chocolate covered trees providing shade from the jelly bean sun. 

Stan, I'll be sending good thoughts your way for a prosperous fertilization.


----------



## Farmchic

I agree! I do love those little foals though. We have one stallion still we are not advertising him for breeding but he has several nice babies on the ground. We have one from him here now that's about 9 months old. I'm not as into the breeding thing as I would like to be  If I knew I could sell them I would breed several mares a year. As it is most of our breeding is for horses for our personal use. I do have one mare who is bred to a gorgeous pinto paso fino and she is due at the end of July. I'm hoping for a black and white pinto!


----------



## Celeste

And Roadyy is at work, so he can't be drinking.............


----------



## Roadyy

I work at a shipyard, hun. There is always something to drink around here. I would get really thirsty otherwise...lol

Right now I am having a G2 lemon-lime cocktail.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would post a video of one of our launches. This one is at our other yard out in the boonies and we just had a launch at the yard I work at last month, but couldn't find a video of it on YT.


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> Farmchic, no matter how good of a horse a stallion is, you will always enjoy him as a gelding more. I had one that was a tough decision years ago. I never regretted it. I'll let other people with better facilities have the stallions.


I wish I could get one of the ladies at my barn to read this. She keeps her horse a stallion only so she can say she trained a stallion. While he is pretty well behaved we are waiting for something to happen.. which it probably will.


----------



## AlexS

Sorry about the rope burns all. Anbd thank you Koolio. 

It's scary watching a boat launch, there's a second when they look like they are going to tip over.


----------



## Roadyy

You should watch when we side launch the double ended ferry "Grand Republic". It's now working between Bridgeport,Connecticut and Port Jefferson,Ny. That thing looked like it was going to stay on it's side when he dropped into the water. The wave went across the bayou and nearly engulfed the peninsula across the way.

We also rail launch vessels and I have ridden a couple of them into the water. They aren't bad at all unless they get loose and float across the lagoon and into some of the boat docks before the tugs can get to them. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here are updates on the trailer work as well as one of the ducks.

























Should start welding in the new pieces this evening after cleaning out the stuff in the tack room of the other trailer.


----------



## teresa60

Hunter65 said:


> Beautiful pup you have there Critter. I hope she will be OK


That is sad is she better :-(


----------



## Sereno

*Hey y'all. I've invited..*

... this lady to come join us. She is having a hard time and did not want to disrupt our ... banter of fun.

Take a look and let's do the MATURE thing....... for a change.:lol:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/im-66-w-two-bad-falls-194266/

Roadyy... One of my many "jobs" was I was a Marine Surveyor while in the San Francisco bay area. LOVE boats and ships and owned a few. NEVER AGAIN! lol Kinda like the other thing I'm told. "Look, but don't touch."


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well, back from horse shopping.....and that DUN deal is DONE:-? He's not the one for me........I played with him again on the ground, and he did what I asked, very willing to try.

But once on top, you can tell he hasn't been rode much or often.....again, with time and riding, he would be good to go, but I couldn't trust him out on our own. So no, no. My gut, literally, said NO! He made me nervous! 

Now onto how I was treated....one, I don't think my guy was too happy that I wasn't buying him. (Tone of voice and cleaning up real fast). And kept saying a finished horse like want will COST me.....oh well, I'll wait! :wink: I also think they think I am still twelve years old and know zero about riding ( like when I first started in horses YEARS ago)I got chastised for no breast collar, my boots were too wide, my stirrups were too short and uneven in length (I know that, my legs are different length and my back hurts otherwise....) Oh, and i guess was 'playing Pat Perelli!' With my natural horsemanship tricks.... The only thing I had right was my saddle!! I don't know....Ima bit POed:evil: I believe I should be treated with respect...I'm the buyer!!!!! I have such a bad taste in my mouth right now! I've known these people forever, and know their personality is like that (pickers) but I am grown up now, and truly don't appreciate it!!!! I'm not 12 anymore!!!!!:evil::-x. Gosh!


Onward we go! I told,ya.....I'm learning to grow some cahunnas!! :rofl:

Nearly a week into the steroids and skin treatments. I think she's itching less, but she still has bald spots...I ordered some topical antihistamine spray, and medicated shampoo to try too! I miss riding! :-(

On a positive note....we leave tomorrow for the mountains and our annual ATV tour! Can't wait to get out of dodge. I took Monday off too, so a nice three day weekend!! Yah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prairie Rose

Roady....WOW!!!
That ship launch was SO COOL!!!
I loved it! 
Thanks for sharing!

I was born and raised on an ocean of wide open, rugged prairie, but have Viking sea-loving blood running through my veins also.

My dad was from Denmark.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy, Made me homesick for when I owned a commercial fishing boat.
A quick look in between showers.

Arrived home from work walked in the door and could smell the roast chicken cooking. Its Friday i thought whats up, a roast chicken on a friday and the cats have been feed. Is it my birthday, no.

Thought for a moment, I'm in the wrong house. Tore outside and checked, yep, two horses. One with attitude laid her ears back when she saw me. Knew I was in the right place. Then it dawned on me, her computer had sucked a kumara. I was about to have the pressure put on me. But I have taken a page out of AlexS book. I'm going to stand my ground and resist. I told her so.:shock:

The doctor said the brusing will go down. so long as I am carefull what I say.:lol:

Safe riding this weekend folks.


----------



## AlexS

Good for you Nicker, it's huge to know what you are looking for and not to settle.


----------



## AlexS

Don't take a leaf out of my book Stan. I went on strike last month, and stopped doing laundry and cleaning the house, as I wasn't feeling the love. I've spent all of this month trying to catch up, which has been more work.


----------



## AlexS

3rd post in a row, sorry, but you should all get to talking. 

Pic of Lucas from tonight. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/AlexJam/Lucas0516131_zpscea66800.jpg

I really do have the prettiest horse. Laugh.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ oohhh, that really is a pretty picture!!
BTW, I cannot sleep and my husband is snoring! Gah!!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ oohhh, that really is a pretty picture!!
> BTW, I cannot sleep and my husband is snoring! Gah!!


Take a leaf out of Roslyns book
When I snore and that is a very rear ocassion she will wake me, make sure I am really awake and feeling like I have deprived her and while I am making her a warm comforting drink to help her sleep. She is.


----------



## nvr2many

I recorded him one time. Played it back and got ****ed cause it woke him up, :shock:


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning..... Night!*

GOOD FOR YOU NICKER. Your hopes and heart all set... your head and gut did the right thing.

I DON'T SNOOR! At least that's what I tell my wife after she has beaten the sleep out of me.

Not much else to report. Rain stopped on cue yesterday morning. Pool looks good. Birds and chicks doing well. Dogs didn't bark. Sereno was a good boy coming home last night with NO fuss at all while we continued to review our ground manners. Mare Cera was good. Chican didn't want to come home.... but he belongs to someone else so I didn't care. lol.

Oh. Our Mare has not come into season for 5 weeks since we let Sereno have a little ... u know! Fingers crossed.

Talk later. Have a good one!


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, you told them from the beginning that you had a set goal for the horse you are looking for. They are out there because I have one that cost 1/4 of what the asking price was on the Dun. I understand them being frustrated about going through all the riggermaramous of showing him when he wasn't going to at first due to being out of the initial price range, but not to the point of being that rude with you. Especially since y'all have known each other a while. They knew what you wanted and should have told you up front about how he was under saddle.

Glad the dog is doing better and hope you have a wonderful time on the quads.


PrairieRose, thank you and glad you enjoyed it. I will try to find the video of the Fire Boats we built for NYCFD. Those things are impressive. One named "343" and the other is "FireFighter2.















Stan, glad I could remind you of times past. Hope the grass is still growing instead of knots.


nvr2many, put some kinda small ball under his neck if he sleeps on his back, under his arm if on his side. Works on my wife. Took her a few weeks to figure how a ball kept getting in the bed. I told her she was really kinky when she started sleep sexing. She didn't appreciate the humor in it either.


Sereno, glad everything is going smoothly over yonder. I know you will keep us updated on the stages of the pregnancy.


Here are updated pics of the trailer work last night before my daughter's ex bf came over. They have some future plans they are forced to discuss and it went very well.























With thinner metal it takes a lot more time to weld it due to warping. Weld a little here, move way over there and weld a little, move again and weld a little.


While cleaning out the stuff in the red horse trailer with the ex SIL I noticed they did the same shortcut as the PO of the white trailer. Please people, DO NOT put plywood down on the floor of a trailer. If you see signs of rust starting then go get rust stopper and coat the both sides of the trailer instead of covering it up. It holds the moisture between the wood and metal which speeds up the rusting. There are so many products out there you can spray it down with that will turn all rusted areas into solid form again.

Hope everyone has a great day and look forward to interacting with you.


----------



## Celeste

The easiest thing to do when the snoring starts up is to get up and go sleep in the spare bedroom. At first it hurts their feelings. Then they figure out that you aren't poking them in the ribs all night.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading and trying to keep up. This is my favorite place to be on the internet! You all crack me up!:lol:

I am down at my parents house again. Trying to "spring" dad from the rehab facility. He is now able to walk, talk, eat, and take care of himself. Think it is time for him to come home and do outpatient therapy. Heading over to the facility in about an hour and push the issue. I am not real happy with the attitude of the administrator over there and the way he has treated my Mom when she has questions. Watch out! I am a very easy going person who normally doesn't make waves but when I feel a loved one has been wronged, I see red and can turn into quite the witch!:twisted:

Jealous of all the trailers! Even the ones that need so much work. I am trailerless. 

Nicker, i had the same experience with a horse I went to see before I bought Isabella. I was so nervous on her, my gut just told me she was too much horse for me. When I first got on Isabella, it felt right. Your horse is out there somewhere!

Sereno...i admit I laughed when I imagined your stallion heading for the poor donkey, and taking you along for the ride but I am sorry about your rope burn. Very painful!

Roady...very cool video! 

Alex, happy Anniversary!

And I will end with a picture I took of Isabella on Sunday. She has kept her fly mask on for 2 weeks and I had to take a pic to commemerate the moment! I was growing real tired of walking the pasture searching for the mask every time I went out there. I guess she finally realized its worth!

Have a great day!


----------



## Sereno

lol. You DID read a lot!

I hope that all goes well concerning your father. Perhaps you should take the fly mask off of Isabella and put it on the Admin.

Like the photo and hearing from you.

I see that you are in VA. Fairfax County 1950's into early 1970's before everything built on and up. Didn't recognize the area when I visited in 1995.


----------



## corgi

Sereno said:


> lol. You DID read a lot!
> 
> I hope that all goes well concerning your father. Perhaps you should take the fly mask off of Isabella and put it on the Admin.
> 
> Like the photo and hearing from you.
> 
> I see that you are in VA. Fairfax County 1950's into early 1970's before everything built on and up. Didn't recognize the area when I visited in 1995.


I am about 40 miles down Interstate 95 from Fairfax. It is just crazy up there and the craziness is slowly creeping south. I moved to VA in 1991 to teach and lived off of 95 in Stafford. I am now in a more rural area about 10 miles west of the interstate and when I drive back up to Stafford, I don't recognize it anymore.

They are working on bringing the HOV lanes of 95 all the way down to Fredericksburg from DC. I am sure the area has changed even more since you were last here in 1995.

Hence, the reason why hubby and I want to move out west! Montana or Colorado maybe. Arizona is a possibility too. Just need to finish 8 more years of work so I can have my full 30 years in the Virginia Retirement System!


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, I'm really glad your dad is doing better and hope you can get him in a better place with your mom. Good luck and keep us updated, please. Thank you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I just love being here too! You all make a person feel better.... And take minds off our 'issues'....and keep us from getting work done. I'm supposed to be preparing for a sub! :shock:

I awoke this morning still feeling a bit :evil: about how I was treated yesterday....although I know these people are traditionally 'coarse', it doesn't sting any less. 

Talked to the girl who went with me....she basically gave me a kick in the pants and said in her experience "horse people are just extremely opinionated" and 'Their way is the right way' (hmmm, is SHE being opinionated???) :lol::lol:.....yes, I agree that many of them around here at least are....but to me, doesn't make it right or less rude. I'm slowing growing a thicker skin....:-|

She also thinks I am 'too eager' to find a horse, and want it to happen NOW (like YEAH!) ....it will just happen....I KNOW, I KNOW......but it doesn't make it any easier... and I AM TRYING to be patient. :?

Thanks for putting up with my whining! :?:lol:

I think I said it before...I never thought shopping for a horse would be so 'emotionally' draining....but like I said before, it's like dating, finding that 'one' and telling the others they ain't IT is HARD!!!!! :???::shock: I was never good at that....I just wouldn't answer the phone or call back! :hide: Hahaha

any who....I better get some work done so I can skeedattle at the end of the day and head for camp!! Campfires, good friends (who don't judge), good food, miles on the trail, and tipping a few back is JUST what this girl needs! :thumbsup:

OH, and Roadyy.....VERY cool video!!

corgi, good luck with Dad!

To a GREAT weekend all! Happy Trails!


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, you have a blast this weekend, doll. don't worry about us who you are leaving behind as not "The One". We will find a way to manage, heck we might even have some fun without you..haha.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm sure you WILL have a bit of fun without me! I'll check in on Sunday. Hope to share some great photos. Weather is to be GREAT here!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! Lots of posts to catch up on.

Roaddy-Lots of work ahead on the trailer-is this one going to be yours? I have a nice 4-horse BP, stock type. It's done everything I've wanted, especally getting my 2 horses moved here, but now it's parked & I really should think about selling it.

CS-Enjoyed the pics you posted-Doc looks like he has a long ground covering stride. That is quite the mask you have for Cody-I've never seen one w/that much coverage.

WG-Congrats on your exciting showday! Lots of ribbons & trophies for you & your beautiful mare. All that work has paid off!

Stan-I enjoy hearing about your life and I'm glad you are getting some rain there now. A man that cooks-I've heard about that, but it doesn't happen around here!

Alex S-sorry that this last kid is giving you problems-doesn't make sense they don't share some background w/you. Kudos to you for what you do.

Serano-hope your hands heal quickly-do you use aloe vera gel? I learned many years ago to always wear gloves around the horses-it has really saved me a number of times.

CS-sorry the dun didn't work out, but check out the MFT, they are great riding horses & lots of fun to be around. Good luck in your search.

After 2 nights on my own at the donut shop-they let me go, said I wasn't fast enough to get the product out in their time frame. I sure know a Lot more about donuts now! 

Hi to everyone else-I know I didn't get to everyone~corgi, P.Rose, CW etc.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Uh-oh, the note to CS was meant for Nickermaker-sorry!


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ oohhh, that really is a pretty picture!!
> BTW, I cannot sleep and my husband is snoring! Gah!!


Thats why we have the snoring room, I send hubby there when he snores. He has started to just go to bed there so I don't have to wake him up and tell him to move lol


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl, the white trailer belongs to a co-worker. The red trailer the one I just traded for and is indeed mine. I will have to do some repairs on the red one soon enough as well.

Hunter, the house we are in now has 2 master bedrooms. The original is occupied by the MIL which is supplied by the central air unit. The add on mater bedroom is for me and the DW, but it was equipped with a motel style air control unit that isn't working. I leave the windows open and sleep just fine with the ceiling fan. The DW has to sleep on an air mattress in the living room with the babies she sits over night. I sleep oh so well not having to share that kind size bed with her and her dogs. lol I still hear her snoring in the living room though...lmbo


----------



## Critter sitter

teresa60 said:


> That is sad is she better :-(


well I did get a bit of News and Hopefully helpful info yesterday
Her Cobalamin is dangerously low and also folate. it is consistent with distal small intestinal disease EPI She is not absorbing B12 at all. We will be starting her on injections to help I hope. also changing her diet and digestive enzymes and probiotics she did eat ast night and this morning some 
tolapia and sweet potato that i steamed for her.

if the new regiment works she should lead a normally life if not I fear I may have to let her go.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy here are the pictures of my Aunts trailer as promised.





Not sure who took the pictures as my Aunt is still in Trenidad she will return for a month on the 26th or so..
she is wanting to get $3000 out of it. I am not sure of worth. I have personally never seen it


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you Lori. If they get a chance to send you some interior pics as well as some close ups of that rust on the front and side fender, it would be great. It doesn't appear to have a tack room from those pics which will pose somewhat of an issue unless I'm going to local trails. 

It doesn't appear to be much more than surface rust and in pretty good shape from the pics, but the underside may show more.

Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Critter sitter

here are some pictures of out pasture ride to the lake there are a couple I am planning on getting prints of..
I got a quick look at the ducks that are Mallards but they fly off quick.













<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps436a5951.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps436a5951.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps436a5951.jpg"/></a>


sorry picture overload there


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Thank you Lori. If they get a chance to send you some interior pics as well as some close ups of that rust on the front and side fender, it would be great. It doesn't appear to have a tack room from those pics which will pose somewhat of an issue unless I'm going to local trails.
> 
> It doesn't appear to be much more than surface rust and in pretty good shape from the pics, but the underside may show more.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more pics.


Your welcome Rick I will ask her if she can send some when she gets home.


----------



## Critter sitter

the one that didn't post


----------



## Roadyy

Those are great photos, but,,,I looked for the ducks and can't see them in any of the pics. Do you feed them anything? We put duck feed out for ours and they will get within reach of us before they head the other direction.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Those are great photos, but,,,I looked for the ducks and can't see them in any of the pics. Do you feed them anything? We put duck feed out for ours and they will get within reach of us before they head the other direction.


We have not fed them at all because the fly away before we even get close to the pond.... I guess we could bring some bread or something next time.. that wont be till tomorrow DD has a concert to sing in tonight


----------



## Roadyy

It took ours a few days to get accustomed to finding the feed in one specific spot. Once they found it they would hang around that area a bit more then would only swim away as we got close. They started associating us with the feed and put 2 and 2 together. Now them, the fish and the turtles are all swarmed in the same area of the pond at feeding time. lol


----------



## nvr2many

Snoring room?? Well we do have lot of room here but being as we are just going on two years married (June 10th) I still kinda like him, bahahahahaha! Well, maybe I won't after a couple more years of this! He is younger than me and I need my beauty sleep to keep looking good! He is making me old FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Snoring room?? Well we do have lot of room here but being as we are just going on two years married (June 10th) I still kinda like him, bahahahahaha! Well, maybe I won't after a couple more years of this! He is younger than me and I need my beauty sleep to keep looking good! He is making me old FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


Huh? Did you say something?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Are you picking on me?? :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

hunter65 said:


> thats why we have the snoring room, i send hubby there when he snores. He has started to just go to bed there so i don't have to wake him up and tell him to move lol


^^^ this!


----------



## Roadyy

Give it a few years and you will hear it from him...lol


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Give it a few years and you will hear it from him...lol


Bahahahhaha! I get it now, LOL. I already tell him I need a TV screen on my forehead to get his attention. :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Bahahahhaha! I get it now, LOL. I already tell him I need a TV screen on my forehead to get his attention. :shock:


My wife is very conservative about how she carries herself around the house to where I am a little more ,uhm, free especially when we are home alone on the very rare occasion. Sorry for the run on sentence...lol

I have become accustomed to tuning all of the racket out that goes on around me in order to hear the tv when I do watch it. A few weeks back we had one of those rare evenings alone at home. She was finishing up some laundry while I settled in to start the movie we picked out. I had already tuned the house out while watching the previews when she stepped up beside me trying to get my attention. I said the line I posted earlier without listening again. That was when I got an eye wakening surprise from my DW. She stepped in front of the tv and pulled her shirt up. The next few hours were all mangled into a big blur as I only remember jumping out of my chair to attack this strange stuff. lmbo


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> It took ours a few days to get accustomed to finding the feed in one specific spot. Once they found it they would hang around that area a bit more then would only swim away as we got close. They started associating us with the feed and put 2 and 2 together. Now them, the fish and the turtles are all swarmed in the same area of the pond at feeding time. lol


well I don't go down there every day but I will start bringing some bread or crackers when I do :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> My wife is very conservative about how she carries herself around the house to where I am a little more ,uhm, free especially when we are home alone on the very rare occasion. Sorry for the run on sentence...lol
> 
> I have become accustomed to tuning all of the racket out that goes on around me in order to hear the tv when I do watch it. A few weeks back we had one of those rare evenings alone at home. She was finishing up some laundry while I settled in to start the movie we picked out. I had already tuned the house out while watching the previews when she stepped up beside me trying to get my attention. I said the line I posted earlier without listening again. That was when I got an eye wakening surprise from my DW. She stepped in front of the tv and pulled her shirt up. The next few hours were all mangled into a big blur as I only remember jumping out of my chair to attack this strange stuff. lmbo


that is to funny.. you sound alot like us


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a little insight about my wife and how she sees my romantic side.

A few years back I was home alone on a Saturday with all of the choirs caught up(amazing in itself). I found one of her woman's magazines and started reading a article that caught my eye about spicing up the sex life. Well, I decided to try it since I am an adventurist when it comes to that area. It talked about wrapping yourself up in ONLY cellophane and meeting your SO at the door when they come home. 
so here I am standing in the foyer in all my glory when she opens the door, takes one look at me and says......"Dang,, left overs again!"


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Here is a little insight about my wife and how she sees my romantic side.
> 
> A few years back I was home alone on a Saturday with all of the choirs caught up(amazing in itself). I found one of her woman's magazines and started reading a article that caught my eye about spicing up the sex life. Well, I decided to try it since I am an adventurist when it comes to that area. It talked about wrapping yourself up in ONLY cellophane and meeting your SO at the door when they come home.
> so here I am standing in the foyer in all my glory when she opens the door, takes one look at me and says......"Dang,, left overs again!"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Farmchic

hey there all, will someone please do me a huge favor and tell me if this video works for you? You don't have to watch it all just let me know if you can see it. I'm having some trouble with my youtube account and want to see if It is fixed. Thanks!


----------



## AlexS

It works, and is very cute.


----------



## Sereno

Works fine Farmchic. You going to do one with Paso Finos?


----------



## nvr2many

Do you ever feel that you give you all to everything you do with and for people only to get in return a very half assed effort from the same people when doing something you like??? I am having a hard time right now............... maybe its the lack of sleep. I think I only got 4 hours but I am a emotional mess! Sorry to put this here. Just needed to say.


----------



## AlexS

Hoping you are ok nvr. There's an expression:
Never make someone a priority, if they only make you an option.


----------



## Farmchic

Thank you very much. Sereno What breed are you guessing that horse to be my dear? I only have one video posted that is not a Paso and she's a palomino QH named Sassy.

nvr2many- take a nap : ) maybe you'll feel better. Sometimes I get so crabby I can't stand myself so I take a nap LOL


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Do you ever feel that you give you all to everything you do with and for people only to get in return a very half assed effort from the same people when doing something you like??? I am having a hard time right now............... maybe its the lack of sleep. I think I only got 4 hours but I am a emotional mess! Sorry to put this here. Just needed to say.


Sorry. What did I do... or NOT do? :?

Ya. To many times I put out, people take then not even a "thank you"!


----------



## Sereno

Farmchic said:


> Thank you very much. Sereno What breed are you guessing that horse to be my dear? I only have one video posted that is not a Paso and she's a palomino named Sassy.
> 
> nvr2many- take a nap : ) maybe you'll feel better. Sometimes I get so crabby I can't stand myself so I take a nap LOL


LOL. Did you talk to Jan about Paso training/trainers?

Naps have almost become mandatory for me.


----------



## Farmchic

No not yet :-| 

I don't know what I want. Well that's not true, I want to be able to train my own horses. If only.....


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> Hoping you are ok nvr. There's an expression:
> Never make someone a priority, if they only make you an option.


Thank you!! But that is just who I am. The other day someone posted something about an empath and wearing others feelings and such and I have a lot of those characteristics. I am just tired, hungry (dieting) and poor!!! Oh and its friggin raining!!! Man can it get any better, lol. 

Translation of above just for fun............... means I wanna be rested, eat and shop in the sun! Oh and not give a **** if anyone else is having fun but me...... Just can't do it!! :lol:

I just feel like I have the short end of the stick right now and I am not happy about it.


----------



## nvr2many

Thanks everyone! I will try to do that.


----------



## Farmchic

I just started weight watchers and I'M STARVING LOL 

I did lose 2 pounds, oh yeah 2 pounds  

Someone give me a cheeseburger and a piece of chocolate cake!!


----------



## AlexS

nvr, it's great that you are one of those people who do a lot for others, but you need to take some time for yourself. Everyone needs that.


----------



## nvr2many

@ farmchick, let's go sista! I lost a few myself just cutting out fast food and soda. Man give me a sodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

@ AlexS, thanks, I will try. I seem to wear others feelings and moods. So if I am around others and they are fun sucking clouds of doom, it really puts my mood in the toilet! I am gonna start saying you cannot come if your gonna be a downer.


----------



## AlexS

Oh I hear you on that. For some reason I am the person that everyone seems to go to with their stress. There's times when that really gets to me, and I start freaking out. 

I find it's important for me to take a step back when that happens. It's just not possible to carry the weight of the world.


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> Thank you!! But that is just who I am. The other day someone posted something about an empath and wearing others feelings and such and I have a lot of those characteristics. I am just tired, hungry (dieting) and poor!!! Oh and its friggin raining!!! *Man can it get any better*, lol.
> 
> Translation of above just for fun............... *means I wanna be rested, eat and shop in the sun! Oh and not give a **** if anyone else is having fun but me...... Just can't do it!!* :lol:
> 
> *I just feel like I have the short end of the stick right now and I am not happy about it.*


*It always does.* 
*Tell me what flight you are on and I'll be there.* I'll have the housekeeper and two hired men at your beck N call. Hot tub on and massage table ready.

*That's why you have us, unload baby... let us have it.*


----------



## Roadyy

I had this long drawn out response done and decided I just needed to listen instead of talk. I hear you and hope that it gets better. If you need an ear it is available.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I love you guys!!! This is the best place (thread) ever!!! Thank you!!!

Sereno, what ever the flight number is on the ticket your going to send me, :lol:

:shock: just re-read.................... two hired men at my beck and call? woot woot! 
Pack up AlexS, lets goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> I had this long drawn out response done and decided I just needed to listen instead of talk. I hear you and hope that it gets better. If you need an ear it is available.


It's ok Roadyy, give it to me! Some times it is nice to hear other peoples crap or perspective on things.


----------



## Roadyy

you didn't read my post about my adventure with the wife did you? Yes, I know about not getting as much in return...lol



Seriously though, I am one who always tries to be there and provide for people who I know will never do the same for me because they are always in need. I get aggravated after so many times of helping them and the one time I need their assistance they have plans or can't help. 

I continue to do what I do because I have hope for humanity and that if I keep doing what I do then I won't be contributing to the demolish of compassion. I keep thinking that there has to be other people who do and go through the same thing. As long as we continue then there is a chance that we will eventually rub off on them to the point of them straightening out.


Don't let the past dictate your future. Don't let other's actions decide who you are to be. We do the things we do because it is the right thing to do. I have to constantly remind myself that I put in the effort to do what I do for their benefit, not mine. If it were for my benefit then I would stay in my yard and only look after my needs. 

When you catch yourself getting aggravated because the other party doesn't give any return then you should reevaluate your motives. At some point in our lives everyone we know will disappoint us.


----------



## Sereno

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ I love you guys!!! This is the best place (thread) ever!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Sereno, what ever the flight number is on the ticket your going to send me, :lol:
> 
> :shock: just re-read.................... two hired men at my beck and call? woot woot!
> Pack up AlexS, lets goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


Ya. Amado is tall, dark, hansom, thin but strong, 23, single, knows horses, works hard, great sense of humor. I'll get the massage table ready. ......... and I don't leave my wife alone with him.

Wait a minute? Send ticket? This sounds like.... "check is in the mail" but reversed?


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno said:


> Wait a minute? Send ticket? This sounds like.... "check is in the mail" but reversed?


I really did laugh out loud! :lol:


----------



## Sereno

Roadyy said:


> you didn't read my post about my adventure with the wife did you? Yes, I know about not getting as much in return...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I am one who always tries to be there and provide for people who I know will never do the same for me because they are always in need. I get aggravated after so many times of helping them and the one time I need their assistance they have plans or can't help.
> 
> I continue to do what I do because I have hope for humanity and that if I keep doing what I do then I won't be contributing to the demolish of compassion. I keep thinking that there has to be other people who do and go through the same thing. As long as we continue then there is a chance that we will eventually rub off on them to the point of them straightening out.
> 
> 
> Don't let the past dictate your future. Don't let other's actions decide who you are to be. We do the things we do because it is the right thing to do. I have to constantly remind myself that I put in the effort to do what I do for their benefit, not mine. If it were for my benefit then I would stay in my yard and only look after my needs.
> 
> When you catch yourself getting aggravated because the other party doesn't give any return then you should reevaluate your motives. At some point in our lives everyone we know will disappoint us.


Very true Roadyy!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Critter sitter

NVR I hear you we seem alot alike.. just remember that ir is rewarding to be a helpful nice person... no one likes a A-hole


----------



## AlexS

I read that post from Sereno, and have been stunned into silence, and that's not too common for me. What a lovely life you have Sereno. 

I wouldn't need to visit, if you'd just send me a maid, for like a month. I think it would take her that long to get this place clean. LOL



I hate disappointing friends, it's so hurtful. I get 21 nights a year without the kids, it sounds like a lot - but it isn't, we work every evening, every weekend, and we need that time. 

Anyway, I had 6 days to use up last Dec before the end of the year, or I would lose the time. I took 3 back to back weekends. Brad works second shift, so I was going to alone on the Fri nights. 

I posted on FB, asking for friends to take me out, a month in advance. Three friends said they would, and we organized who and which night. 
All three of them backed out on me for various reasons, and I spent all 3 Fri nights alone. All I wanted to do was go out and have a few drinks. I was so upset, I cried. I have to book my respite two months in advance, and I can't just go out any other time.


----------



## Sereno

Critter sitter said:


> NVR I hear you we seem alot alike.. just remember that ir is rewarding to be a helpful nice person... *no one likes a A-hole*


(leave ME out of this... I ENJOY being a crabby old man every now and then. I EARNED that right and dang it.... I'm gonna use it.)


----------



## wetrain17

AlexS said:


> I read that post from Sereno, and have been stunned into silence, and that's not too common for me. What a lovely life you have Sereno.
> 
> I wouldn't need to visit, if you'd just send me a maid, for like a month. I think it would take her that long to get this place clean. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I hate disappointing friends, it's so hurtful. I get 21 nights a year without the kids, it sounds like a lot - but it isn't, we work every evening, every weekend, and we need that time.
> 
> Anyway, I had 6 days to use up last Dec before the end of the year, or I would lose the time. I took 3 back to back weekends. Brad works second shift, so I was going to alone on the Fri nights.
> 
> I posted on FB, asking for friends to take me out, a month in advance. Three friends said they would, and we organized who and which night.
> All three of them backed out on me for various reasons, and I spent all 3 Fri nights alone. All I wanted to do was go out and have a few drinks. I was so upset, I cried. I have to book my respite two months in advance, and I can't just go out any other time.


You can always let me know when you want to go for dinner/drinks!


----------



## nvr2many

I am very sorry to hear that Alex. Wish we were close, I would take you out for a good time!!!

And very true CS, very true!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> you didn't read my post about my adventure with the wife did you? Yes, I know about not getting as much in return...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I am one who always tries to be there and provide for people who I know will never do the same for me because they are always in need. I get aggravated after so many times of helping them and the one time I need their assistance they have plans or can't help.
> 
> I continue to do what I do because I have hope for humanity and that if I keep doing what I do then I won't be contributing to the demolish of compassion. I keep thinking that there has to be other people who do and go through the same thing. As long as we continue then there is a chance that we will eventually rub off on them to the point of them straightening out.
> 
> 
> Don't let the past dictate your future. Don't let other's actions decide who you are to be. We do the things we do because it is the right thing to do. I have to constantly remind myself that I put in the effort to do what I do for their benefit, not mine. If it were for my benefit then I would stay in my yard and only look after my needs.
> 
> When you catch yourself getting aggravated because the other party doesn't give any return then you should reevaluate your motives. At some point in our lives everyone we know will disappoint us.


Awesome post Rick ((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> I read that post from Sereno, and have been stunned into silence, and that's not too common for me. What a lovely life you have Sereno.
> 
> I wouldn't need to visit, if you'd just send me a maid, for like a month. I think it would take her that long to get this place clean. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I hate disappointing friends, it's so hurtful. I get 21 nights a year without the kids, it sounds like a lot - but it isn't, we work every evening, every weekend, and we need that time.
> 
> Anyway, I had 6 days to use up last Dec before the end of the year, or I would lose the time. I took 3 back to back weekends. Brad works second shift, so I was going to alone on the Fri nights.
> 
> I posted on FB, asking for friends to take me out, a month in advance. Three friends said they would, and we organized who and which night.
> All three of them backed out on me for various reasons, and I spent all 3 Fri nights alone. All I wanted to do was go out and have a few drinks. I was so upset, I cried. I have to book my respite two months in advance, and I can't just go out any other time.


That just isn't right. GRRRRrrr. 

As I posted somewhere else. Labor is so affordable that you would think that I was taking advantage of them and you would call the police. What we paid a one day a week housekeeper in the States, we pay 2 full time and 1 part time for the month.

Let me know your flight arrival too.


----------



## AlexS

Wow Sereno, if only that were possible here. Cleaning my house is a full time job with the kids. I clean when they are at school, they come home and it's destroyed again. Other foster parents, have the kids clean - but I once caught a kid using the toilet brush on the sink. (Vomit). 

Thank you wetrain! When it happened I was too upset to even put it on FB and ask other local friends. I just had the F it's about it, and sat home with a bottle of wine.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Awesome post Rick ((((((HUGS)))))))


ohhhh,, I might have to make more posts like that then...I might like this place after all.... ohhlala


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Wow Sereno, if only that were possible here. Cleaning my house is a full time job with the kids. I clean when they are at school, they come home and it's destroyed again. Other foster parents, have the kids clean - but I once caught a kid using the toilet brush on the sink. (Vomit).
> 
> Thank you wetrain! When it happened I was too upset to even put it on FB and ask other local friends. I just had the F it's about it, and sat home with a bottle of wine.


I would NEVER do this but I had a contractor tell me this in the States.

Go to Home Depot or Lowes at around 5:30 AM and look for a group of guys kinda off to the side. Tell them what you need done and what you will pay. No paper work, no questions and pay in cash at end of the day. Lunch not included.

¿Hablas español? :shock:

OK.... I really HOPE that anyone that needed a little cheering up has gotten at least a little lift. I know that I did.


----------



## AlexS

I've never seen that here Sereno but it does exist, just not in my area to my knowledge. 

Kid 1 has baseball practice 30 mins from my house for 2 hours, so it's not worth going home. So sitting at the skate park watching my kids repeatedly fail the same tricks and hoping its not going to result in an ER trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno

*I WAS a cat herder.*

I had a good business in the San Francisco bay area as a Marine Surveyor. My wife was offered a job in New Hampshire with ALL moving expenses and a wonderful opportunity for her. I grew up mostly in New Hampshire. We moved.

In San Francisco I worked year round and did ok. In New Hampshire... not a good occupation. What to do.... what to do?

We bought that big old house just outside of Portsmouth N.H. that had a small wing off the back. I built a cat boarding place. I filled 15 units in no time and had people making reservations a year in advance. We added onto the back wing and we could board 50 cats at a time..... at $12. per night. Being an in-home business, the tax benefits were unbelievable. Just about anything I did to that old place and the maintenance was a write-off.

Labor was difficult but I worked with the Dept. of Labor and employed people that had learning/social issues. I COULD have paid them much less then minimum wage and didn't have to pay insurance and I paid more. I had some very good workers that I and the cats really liked.

Do the math. (I really DON'T LIKE CATS!)


----------



## Sereno

Dang again for not editing within the 10 minutes. I did live in this place years before... way out in the country back then. They converted an old run down machine shed. This is where I got the idea and we worked together as friends.

I see that they are STILL doing well and look at what they charge. :shock: An hours drive from Portsmouth, Concord or Manchester. 1.5 from Boston.

:: The Cats Cradle :: A Featherbed Inn For Cats ::


----------



## corgi

Ugggg...definitely not a cat person. Don't get me wrong, I would never want to hurt one or see one hurt and kittens are adorable, but I don't go out of my way to pet one. Plus, I am terribly allergic!

Nvr...everyone here has given great advice. Hang in there! And get that cheeseburger! Life is too short!

Alex, that is horrible that your friends left you hanging like that! 

My Dad is doing great! He gets to leave the rehab hospital for good on Monday. He will continue with outpatient physical therapy. He has lost 70 pounds and it is difficult to see him so frail but omigoodness, he had me laughing so hard today. Truly amazing that he is alive and he wonders why he survived. I told him it was because he still has some things to do on earth and he said maybe he will get a college degree!! He is 78 years old. He is my hero! Here is me and my Dad, taken today!


----------



## Sereno

corgi said:


> Ugggg...definitely not a cat person. Don't get me wrong, I would never want to hurt one or see one hurt and kittens are adorable, but I don't go out of my way to pet one. Plus, I am terribly allergic!
> 
> Nvr...everyone here has given great advice. Hang in there! And get that cheeseburger! Life is too short!
> 
> My Dad is doing great! He gets to leave the rehab hospital for good on Monday. He will continue with outpatient physical therapy. He has lost 70 pounds and it is difficult to see him so frail but omigoodness, he had me laughing so hard today. Truly amazing that he is alive and he wonders why he survived. I told him it was because he still has some things to do on earth and he said maybe he will get a college degree!! He is 78 years old. He is my hero! Here is me and my Dad, taken today!


I can not think of a better way to end my day. Thank you for your update and ... ya... a hug from another old guy to your father and you. So the fly hood helped on the Admin?

:clap::clap::clap:

(Ya don't have to like them to have a business and income. Crabby old man mode now.)


----------



## the secret patch

uuuummmmmmm.......


----------



## Sereno

the secret patch said:


> uuuummmmmmm.......


Some of us CAN be a little scary at times.

But we share, understand, support and ...do a little venting at times.

We ARE ... friends and have the years to help us understand each other.

You are welcome to join us.


----------



## nvr2many

corgi said:


> Ugggg...definitely not a cat person. Don't get me wrong, I would never want to hurt one or see one hurt and kittens are adorable, but I don't go out of my way to pet one. Plus, I am terribly allergic!
> 
> Nvr...everyone here has given great advice. Hang in there! And get that cheeseburger! Life is too short!
> 
> Alex, that is horrible that your friends left you hanging like that!
> 
> My Dad is doing great! He gets to leave the rehab hospital for good on Monday. He will continue with outpatient physical therapy. He has lost 70 pounds and it is difficult to see him so frail but omigoodness, he had me laughing so hard today. Truly amazing that he is alive and he wonders why he survived. I told him it was because he still has some things to do on earth and he said maybe he will get a college degree!! He is 78 years old. He is my hero! Here is me and my Dad, taken today!


Yay, I am glad to hear your dad is getting better and you sprung him!! And can I just say, that is a wonderful picture and you are so beautiful! You can really see how much you love your father.


----------



## corgi

nvr2many said:


> Yay, I am glad to hear your dad is getting better and you sprung him!! And can I just say, that is a wonderful picture and you are so beautiful! You can really see how much you love your father.


Awwwww...thanks! 
I have always loved my dad but the fact that 43 days ago, I placed a DNR on him because I was told he would never recover and would be on life support if he did, really makes me appreciate the extra time we have been given with him.

My parents celebrated their 58th wedding anniversary while he was at UVA Medical Center. Looks like they may be able to celebrate a much happier 59th!


----------



## corgi

Sereno said:


> I can not think of a better way to end my day. Thank you for your update and ... ya... a hug from another old guy to your father and you. So the fly hood helped on the Admin?
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> (Ya don't have to like them to have a business and income. Crabby old man mode now.)


Thanks so much!
Didn't have to break out the mask! Now, if they don't stick to their word and keep him past Monday, i may have to resort to that!


----------



## AlexS

Secret patch, welcome - just join in and tell us about yourself. 


Corgi, please give your Dad a kiss from me. So pleased he is doing well. 

Sereno, great job on seeing an opportunity with the cats, and making success from it. 



Tonight, 5 kids forgot their manners when we went out to the local Italian place. (I reminded them, still not one please, not one thank you). 
Tonight 5 kids ran 2.5 miles home.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Secret patch, welcome - just join in and tell us about yourself.
> 
> 
> Corgi, please give your Dad a kiss from me. So pleased he is doing well.
> 
> Sereno, great job on seeing an opportunity with the cats, and making success from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, 5 kids forgot their manners when we went out to the local Italian place. (I reminded them, still not one please, not one thank you).
> Tonight 5 kids ran 2.5 miles home.


WHAT are going to do with YOU? Or for you?

I just posted in the "Embarrassed Thread". I"M SO ... old school...

ANOTHER WHA HOOO for Corgi and family!


----------



## AlexS

Ain't nuttin that can be done for me Sereno, but the kids need a whopping and I am not legally allowed.  

It's hard to drive alongside kids that are running, I have to pull into driveways to wait for them every block to let traffic around me.  I need a sign in the back of my car, HOLD ON, I AM TRYING TO TEACH TEENAGERS A LESSON IN MANNERS. LOL


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Ain't nuttin that can be done for me Sereno, but the kids need a whopping and I am not legally allowed.
> 
> It's hard to drive alongside kids that are running, I have to pull into driveways to wait for them every block to let traffic around me.  I need a sign in the back of my car, HOLD ON, I AM TRYING TO TEACH TEENAGERS A LESSON IN MANNERS. LOL


WELL... have the STATE send them and you down to CRA**Y... I MEAN CABBY OLD ME.

Sometimes it's better not to chase and just advise the authorities of "kids on the loose". Then you go have a nice cold beer and dinner while things sort themselves out. The kids know where "home" is and will show up with or without escort.

Roadyy?

(Been their and done that...no details offered at this time.)


----------



## AlexS

Oh no Sereno, I made them run home as punishment for not having manners. They had the choice, a month off video games, or to run home, they all chose to run. 

When kids runaway it's a huge PITA for me, I have to call the office and the police, file reports etc. Then go out looking, it takes all night.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Oh no Sereno, I made them run home as punishment for not having manners. They had the choice, a month off video games, or to run home, they all chose to run.
> 
> When kids runaway it's a huge PITA for me, I have to call the office and the police, file reports etc. Then go out looking, it takes all night.


I understand. I had... my son was 15 and in an institution. Not a pretty seen before, during or after. He tore the institution apart every day. The cops called me one night; he had pulled the fire alarm that automatically unlocked the escape doors. Where would he go? Nearest liquor store was my answer and where they found him.

So ...... another truth from me and I understand at least a little of what you are dealing with.

BUT, sometimes YOU have to have some faith that at least ONE will be able to have some sense and steer the others. It takes time and authorities must be advised. Most likely, after they have run amuck, they will find you.

YOU know much more then me. I wish I could help more, but I do feel for you and YOUR husband.


----------



## AlexS

I am sorry about your son, how is he now? 

EVERY kid comes back to me afterwards. Hang on photo coming of kid who was detained about three weeks ago. I have to take it and upload. 


I can't show my online status on FB as 23 kids instant message me every night. Once they are gone they get it. The kids who are pure gold are the ones who get it while they are here. 
I have one possibly two of those right now. Kid 1 is amazing, I'd adopt him, if I could. Kid 3 is amazing too, but it's only been a month, and they are often really good early on.


----------



## AlexS

Ok, he was locked up about a month ago, every day I get a letter, at least one. Here's some pics. 




















All are 'I am so sorry, I should have listened' letters. Stupid kids. He heard the warnings often enough.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> I am sorry about your son, how is he now?
> 
> EVERY kid comes back to me afterwards. Hang on photo coming of kid who was detained about three weeks ago. I have to take it and upload.
> 
> 
> I can't show my online status on FB as 23 kids instant message me every night. Once they are gone they get it. The kids who are pure gold are the ones who get it while they are here.
> I have one possibly two of those right now. Kid 1 is amazing, I'd adopt him, if I could. Kid 3 is amazing too, but it's only been a month, and they are often really good early on.


My fight for my son goes back over 40 years and with my 1st wife. Times and laws have changed. At 15 the State of CA. could help. At 16 I had to move him to another secure place in Utah for help. My then/now wife would visit and take him fishing with his ... handlers. When he turned 17 he walked out.

My wife, love, and partner has been so .... never a better person or wife/partner. (guess I'm a little .... grateful right now.)

I nor his mother have ever heard from him/them since. Younger brother that was very close to him, my other son, off the face of the earth too.

So... you can feel my old hurts .... as I do yours.

Let's have some FUN! Come on Down... bring Roadyy and WE set a few things right. (Got a Haitian friend black as coal, 300 lbs with really white teeth. All muscle and a sweet guy....after he be friends.)


----------



## AlexS

I am so sorry Sereno. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> I am so sorry Sereno. I don't know what else to say.


Alex... I, my wife and I, I, my wife and ex and her husband did all that we could do.

You do what you can. YOU and YOUR husband have the bigger challenge.

I think that many of use would say.... First off is take care of yourself. If you don't... no one left...


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> Alex... I, my wife and I, I, my wife and ex and her husband did all that we could do.
> 
> You do what you can. YOU and YOUR husband have the bigger challenge.
> 
> I think that many of use would say.... First off is take care of yourself. If you don't... no one left...


I understand, and I am better than I used to be. You are right, you need to take care of you in the process, and that used to get pushed to the side, it doesn't anymore, 6 years in. 

It's very hard sometimes when you have kids who are in real trouble. I have a former kid in jail for armed bank robbery, those pics were in the media, so I can share. He calls once a month, and writes twice a month. 

Photo that newspaper published.


----------



## Sereno

This is NOT about me or what happened over 40 years ago. My wife and I, even my X and hers, ... we did what we could and though not perfect... we did what we could.

This is not about me. I don't know how else to support others in difficult and frustrating situations then to share my own WITH them.

So.... tomorrow I ride... full blast head dam the torpedoes come what may into the valley of death... if I can find my horse.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> I understand, and I am better than I used to be. You are right, you need to take care of you in the process, and that used to get pushed to the side, it doesn't anymore, 6 years in.
> 
> It's very hard sometimes when you have kids who are in real trouble. I have a former kid in jail for armed bank robbery, those pics were in the media, so I can share. He calls once a month, and writes twice a month.
> 
> Photo that newspaper published.


Haaahh. That PUNK don't scare me. Not to be a T guy. You've read about shoot outs at my place. I really don't take ... I defend myself. We do not need my 300 lb buddy. Amado and I will.... just like Sereno, some ground manners please.

The laws in the States made it that.... way back then when I cold cocked my kid while tearing up our place.... I had to report myself.

LET'S GET BACK TO SOME FUN STUFF... PLEASE!


----------



## AlexS

Here's the thing, my kid wasn't bad. He was 20 when he came to me and 21 when he left, and my kids can only be without supervisiion when in school. I think he got out to freedoms, and thought that life was a video game, if he drove fast enough he would get away. 

Not to excuse what he did, but to explain maybe why. 


Sorry, didn't mean to focus on you, hugs. I don't have much else to offer in way of things to say, all I have is the kids, and Lucas, and I didn't see him today, as he is boarded. 

So let's go back to something I already said, it was my wedding anniversary this week, I saw Brad for 2 hours that day, due to his work, so I am hoping we can spend some time together this weekend, he says that's ok, as long as it's cheap. I made last Sat foster mothers day, and then Sun was Mothers day. It was an expensive weekend. 

So last night he fell asleep with his one true love. I've tried to throw her away a few times, and he finds her in the trash - she is yellow, and nasty, and often wet, as he drools. 

Brad and his one true love, from last night, a nasty *** yellow pillow.


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, I am so thrilled for you about your dad's progress. It's an answer to prayer. He looks great, you are lovely and in that picture the joy just shines out of your eyes!

Alex, happy anniversary week. Roadyy had a good idea -- Saran wrap is cheap and it might be fun!  

Country Woman, where are you? I haven't seen anything from you in a few days; wondering if Marc has transformed all those bright colors to your pretty neutrals and blues? No one should be allowed to live in a house with that much lavender so I hope you're having a good success with the painting. 

Cacowgirl, it's too bad that the job didn't work out for you. It seems like they rushed to judgment on that. Are you sick of donuts? 

Nicker, have a great, restful weekend and I hope you get lots of riding in. If you were closer to Missouri you'd have your pick of wonderful horses. One of my friends has a grade MFT gelding, gray (nearly white) with a wonderful gait and personality. He's going for a cheap $1000 and that's with a couple of extra months' training for a tune-up this winter. There are a lot of good horses going really cheap here because of last year's drought and the hay shortage & general economy.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> The easiest thing to do when the snoring starts up is to get up and go sleep in the spare bedroom. At first it hurts their feelings. Then they figure out that you aren't poking them in the ribs all night.


 Nah, does not hurt the feelings. I get the bed all to myself, I can spread out, enjoy the peace of not having my ribs jabed every other minute. Even get a way with breaking wind.:shock: No reprisals:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Oh no Sereno, I made them run home as punishment for not having manners. They had the choice, a month off video games, or to run home, they all chose to run.
> 
> When kids runaway it's a huge PITA for me, I have to call the office and the police, file reports etc. Then go out looking, it takes all night.


I would have hit home an advantage. When they got home i would have imposed the month of no video games. When they complained I would have responded. You did the run for no manners, and now you know how a lie feels. Its the pits isn't it. And just turned and walked away.

Theres more than one way of skinning a cat.

One of my sons while we were preping dinner, he was on potato duty and dragging the chain. I asked him to move it along and he gestered to me If i did not like the speed he was working to do it myself.

I did and when we all sat down to dinner five places were set, but no food on his plate and no extra cooked. Needs to get out of bed a whole lot earlier if he wants to lock horns with me.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I would have hit home an advantage. When they got home i would have imposed the month of no video games. When they complained I would have responded. You did the run for no manners, and now you know how a lie feels. Its the pits isn't it. And just turned and walked away.
> 
> Theres more than one way of skinning a cat.


I totally get where you are coming from, but I think I come from a different place. As a PO, your word is God, as a foster parent, the kids only do well because I am true to my word. You can lock them up because you woke up the wrong way, not that you would, but you can lock them up for no reason at all, after they should be locked up. 

I can't be like that with the kids. If I am not true to my word, then they have no trust and will do nothing for me. 

I don't have your power, so I have to work with what I have, and thankfully your power is what helps me. As the kids don't usually want to be locked up.


----------



## Stan

What a face









The supervisior was inspecting the fencing this morning. I had a number of repairs. Bugs could not resist getting his face in the way. Wish i had some of the photos of when he got directly involved. 
I was working on the bottom wire when he reached over the fence and lifted my hat off. That **** horse is like having a very large dog around he gets involved. I think I have found my horse, all he needs is milage.
And of course Stella looking on love her mane.


----------



## AlexS

Adorable.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I totally get where you are coming from, but I think I come from a different place. As a PO, your word is God, as a foster parent, the kids only do well because I am true to my word. You can lock them up because you woke up the wrong way, not that you would, but you can lock them up for no reason at all, after they should be locked up.
> 
> I can't be like that with the kids. If I am not true to my word, then they have no trust and will do nothing for me.
> 
> I don't have your power, so I have to work with what I have, and thankfully your power is what helps me. As the kids don't usually want to be locked up.


 
Believe it or not I take an awfull lot of crap before I take them back into court. One offender a couple of months ago decided to be a little disrespectfull and referred to me as a wanker. Several times in the course of our conversation. I refrained from going back to court and issued a written warning. Then waited. On thursday this week he presented himself in the office and the only one present was me. He was full of smiles when he realised he had to talk to me. I wandered on up to him big smile on my face. (not a pretty sight, or seen often) Planted my self next to him smiled and said. You still coming into the office twice a week. Yep was his reply.
And you call me a wanker was my responce. He got the message. 

AlexS, I do have an amount of clout but I prefer to try and guide, however, if I have to I don't worry about winning the fight I concentrate my energy on winning the war.

Sereno I to have a son that went off and stayed off the rails, with the ocassional jaunt back to us. Sometimes one has to say, no more, no matter how much it hurts, problem with youg people today they dont have respect for themselves so how can they respect others. One more thing they don't get is. No really does mean No

What a thread this is, mature, friendly, all have had experiences that has molded us into being the open minded thoughtfull and caring people we are. Not bad for over 40.

Welcome to the new folks, jump right on in, we do talk about horses.


----------



## nvr2many

Stella looks like a diva in that pic. All girl!!!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Stella looks like a diva in that pic. All girl!!!


You can see why I'm having so much trouble making up my mind which one to sell. Bugs is my horse but Stella seems to know just when to do something that changes my mind.

It is a love hate thing. I walk into the paddock and she puts her ears back. I want a ride and she dosen't.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, the horses look awesome as usual. I here you on trying to figure out which horse too sell. Amber is slowly taking over my horse and I thought I was going to be able to break Jems to ride for myself, but that may not be a possibility now. I have a feeling Jems and Littleman will be moved to a different home before the end of the summer so I'll have her broke for someone else to ride. 

I'm going to look over 3 horses this afternoon that a co-worker came to me about. He and his family can't afford them anymore so he's wanting to give them to me for free. I am going to assess their potential then determine the best option for them. I already have a friend who has expressed interest in the pony.


Sereno, I don't have much experience with any of my kids running off with no word from them. I just read through y'alls conversation and felt my lack of experience in that area would result in empty advice. I'm sorry you had to go through that as well as Stan and can only pray for the best outcome.


AlexS, you know you already have my admiration and I absolutely love your attitude through it. You have given up so much of your own life to give these up and coming kids a chance for their life. You can never count the costs to get the results until you cross the finish line. Trying to look at the cost during the process will do nothing more than discourage you and these kids can't afford anything less than your all. 

Cacowgirl, aren't you glad you don't have to look down at your hands after covering all those donuts and looking like you just jacked off an elephant? lmbo (yes I stole that line from The Replacements)

Corgi, your dad look a lot better than I expected for what he has been through. THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO. Hawty,,you are!! Red heads have always been my kryptonite. Hope to hear more awesome updates on your families improvements.


I will put this offer out there for you ladies who mentioned shopping in the sun and relaxing,,blah blah blah.. I would offer to the other guys, but Sereno and Stan are across the pond and I haven't seen PalominoBuck post in awhile now, but it extends to his family as well.
I live just north of Panama City, Fl and have a 2001 31 bumper pull camper at my disposal that could be set up at St. Andrews State Park on the beach where you can enjoy the Gulf of Mexico, shopping close by and all of that beach crap while still being able to enjoy a nice campfire at night before crashing in the comfort of the camper.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Celeste

Cowcowgirl, I'm sorry the job didn't work out, but it sounds like a terrible job anyway. Graveyard shift is bad. And they didn't even give you a chance to learn the job. I hope you find something better.


----------



## Critter sitter

Sereno said:


> I had a good business in the San Francisco bay area as a Marine Surveyor. My wife was offered a job in New Hampshire with ALL moving expenses and a wonderful opportunity for her. I grew up mostly in New Hampshire. We moved.
> 
> In San Francisco I worked year round and did ok. In New Hampshire... not a good occupation. What to do.... what to do?
> 
> We bought that big old house just outside of Portsmouth N.H. that had a small wing off the back. I built a cat boarding place. I filled 15 units in no time and had people making reservations a year in advance. We added onto the back wing and we could board 50 cats at a time..... at $12. per night. Being an in-home business, the tax benefits were unbelievable. Just about anything I did to that old place and the maintenance was a write-off.
> 
> Labor was difficult but I worked with the Dept. of Labor and employed people that had learning/social issues. I COULD have paid them much less then minimum wage and didn't have to pay insurance and I paid more. I had some very good workers that I and the cats really liked.
> 
> Do the math. (I really DON'T LIKE CATS!)


I own a Pet sitting Business Mostly petsit at others homes but I few come to me No cats though.. Loris Critter Sitter is a nice side business that I have owned and operated with just my husband and daughter to help and I enjoy it.


----------



## Ladytrails

It's 80 degrees, sweet breeze, watching our old mare and 11 ewes in the backyard munching overtall grass, hubby and I eating sloppy joes in front of the TV. First normal, beautiful, quiet day alone, together, in ???? Maybe since June 2012 before the drought. All is well with the world, at least in my 20 acres. 

After lunch, nothing scheduled. Need to deal with some algae on the pond, hubby has been raking with a lawn rake and manure fork and it's not working. Plus it's backbreaking labor. He rigged up a seine type net that he hopes to use with my help, to drag the algae off. Then, I might put the pony's muzzle on him (the pony, not the DH) and turn out on the lawn for some R&R where I can keep an eye on him while I mow where the sheep have already been. Then put up the truck tent to see if it works for my girlfriends' horse camping weekend in early June. It's my first horse camping experience so I am gathering equipment and supplies. (Suggestions are welcome!) Then DH wanted to know whether I need to go to town, so we might plan on that with a nice dinner out. 

I feel very blessed right now. 

I had a post written out last night and it evaporated. I appreciate Roadyy's and Sereno's advice and experiences that they've related about raising kids. I second Alex's advice to Nvr -- you should expect to be treated with respect, and anyone who can't be "present and accounted for" when you're together doing things you want to do, is immature and self-centered. Some people never grow out of this, and it may be a sign that they love what you do for them, but maybe don't love YOU the way that you deserve to be loved. I see way too many loving, generous women who are taken advantage of by men who don't deserve them. Sermon over. 

Cacowgirl, Celeste said it better than I could - if they couldn't give you the time to learn the job, that's a shame. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. 

Critter, we have a 'critter sitter' who visits 2-3 times a day while we're out of town, to give the old horse and pony their special diets twice a day and let the dogs out for a run 3 times a day. She's worth far more than she charges! Last year we were gone during the really severe heat and one of our sheep succumbed. Our critter sitter flagged down a neighbor farmer to help her transport the ewe to the shady overhang of the barn and spent probably half a day with her to try to save her. The ewe lived until a day or two after we got home but she just never came out of it. She gets along great even with our "short bus" collection of rescued border collies that have their special quirks and don't always get along with everyone.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> I will put this offer out there for you ladies who mentioned shopping in the sun and relaxing,,blah blah blah.. I would offer to the other guys, but Sereno and Stan are across the pond and I haven't seen PalominoBuck post in awhile now, but it extends to his family as well.
> I live just north of Panama City, Fl and have a 2001 31 bumper pull camper at my disposal that could be set up at St. Andrews State Park on the beach where you can enjoy the Gulf of Mexico, shopping close by and all of that beach crap while still being able to enjoy a nice campfire at night before crashing in the comfort of the camper.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



That was me, lol. I was depressed a bit yesterday. And WOW! That sounds awesome. We only have clouds today over here on this side of the country.
I slept for 11 hours last night!! :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Ladytrails, jealous of your weather. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Roadyy

The offer stand no matter your weather where you are..lol


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Do I get the housekeeper and two hired men??? :rofl:


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

I'm so far behind on my reading here I'm not sure I'll catch up...

Corgi - so wonderful to hear your dad is doing better!

Stan - is it not an option to keep both bugs and stella? They look quite happy together!

Have been busy with sick kids and a sick dog this week. My little min pin was vomitting for two days, so had to take her in to get fluids and some anti nausea. She's finally doing better but has little bladder control and is on medication to help it, and we also confirmed she is losing her sight and her hearing. My poor pup. She slept in with me this morning, and as I went to move her over, she yelped and tried to bite me. This is not her at all, I am thinking she's in pain somewhere and we may not have her for much longer 

Sun might poke out today...would be nice since we havent seen it since Sunday.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Do I get the housekeeper and two hired men??? :rofl:


You have a son? If not then you may need to find a rent-a-son.. I assume your hubby is coming with you that will be the two hired men...:lol::lol:

I doubt I'd even have time to come visit while you are over there. Us Po-Folks stay busy to keep from having to spend hard earned monies on hired help...

Although you would be invited out to the house to go for a little horse back riding while you are here. There is a couple of very nice trails along the Ecofina creek Water Management area.
Econfina Creek


http://www.nwfwmd.state.fl.us/lands/econfina/econfina_recreation_map.pdf

There is about 40 miles of trails back in there around the natural spring fed creek along with a few natural springs. 65* water year round. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Roadyy

With Grace, I hope the kids get well soon and the min pin is able to find comfort while healing. Hope it doesn't come to being PTS to rid the pain and discomfort. Maybe the sun will come out and bring a smile and happiness to everyone in the house...


Thoughts and prayers are with you, hun.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*This doesn't relate to horses, but I know how difficult teens can be, and how hard it is to control the situation. My middle daughter was a very good little girl, til she turned 14, and then she just went wild, got involved with a 17 year old boy, who was wild and from a very dysfunctional family. He began beating her on a regular basis, but she would run right back to him. I would try my best to discipline her*, *but she would call the cops, saying I was beating her, which was a lie. I would try grounding her, that didn't work, the cops said, if she didn't want to be grounded, no one could make her!!! LOL! The boyfriend set my house on fire, and went to prison. She was pregnant, had her baby, and we are very close now. She is now married with 4 kids. Sometimes, they just need to grow up. My heart goes out to all of you, because I have BEEN THERE!!!*


----------



## nvr2many

WG, I am very sorry about your baby. I hope he gets to feeling better. And Roadyy, wouldn't it be great if we mature over 40's were in the position to have a meet and greet? Would be such fun times, stories, riding, sounds like a blast! 

Come on PNW sun and warmth!!! We were teased a week or so ago with 80* weather. Now it is 55. Not a fan!


----------



## With Grace

Thanks Roaddy and nvr2many - she's 11, so I'm prepared for the worst. I hope she can hang on awhile, but I'm willing to let her go when the time comes, be it sooner or later. She's been a sweet and loyal friend since we rescued her at two, and both hubby and I agreed we wont let her suffer to keep her with us.

nvr2many - a big 40's get together would be so much fun..maybe one day we could plan one. Or regional get togethers or something...


----------



## Stan

*long ride*

A meet and greet would be a blast. However how many of us have the months of free time it would take as a collective to get the rides in and finish swapping stories, experiences, and general partying.

I drink beer, not a lot, I spill most of it down my front. It does not go to waste. At my shoes Roslyn places a bowl to catch all of the drips. Beer i'm talking about, I'm not that far gone. Thats the beer I use to cook my leg of lamb in. Aged meat and Aged beer what a combo I have a special shirt for drinking and it says. I do every thing the voices in my wifes head tell me to do.:lol:

As Roadyy has put out there. I also have a spare room and a sleepout so if anyone is heading this way your welcome to come stay awhile. Not sure about AlexS though we might end up killing each other:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: arguing over the merrits of the young we have encountered. But i'm game.

As for keeping Stella and Bugs one has to go. Roslyn won't ride Stella because she is to big and I won't let her on Bugs just yet. She is also looking for her replacement for Kate and that is going to be very difficulte.

What has happened to PB and Montana. If memory serves me PB has a girl friend, must be just 40, still has stamina. :shock: And Montana went riding the outback. Long ride.

Cheers all 
Time for breakfast, and it is still raining off and on.


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some horse pictures of the Cloverdale rodeo parade


----------



## nvr2many

^^Cool!


----------



## Country Woman

here are some more 
please enjoy


----------



## Country Woman

here you are


----------



## nvr2many

@ AlexS................ I was just sitting here getting irritated that I have not heard from my husband now 5:30 and he gets off at 3. And it made me think of you..........

Ok wait a minute, I know you are going to think.......... why does that make her think of me.......... well, he is a corrections officer and was at the hospital all day with an inmate that got beat to the last inch of his life by other inmates and had to be taken there. 

So, how does this make me think of you........... well.......... you have the ultra hard job of helping and teaching these kids so they do not end up where my husband works. And that is a wonderful thing you do!! Just want you to hear that from me! 

If I have not said it before............ Happy foster Mothers day, Happy Anniversary, and to add, I really like your style! I wanted to get up and cheer (actually I did to my husband) when I saw your photos and story about the kids running 2.5 miles home for bad manners!! 

YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

CW, those are awesome pictures! Everyone looks to be having a great ride and the horses are groomed to within an inch of their lives. Beautiful!


----------



## Stan

Hey CW loved the photos, then I saw the horses, they are impressive too:lol:

Driving home from the huge city of Dargaville this morning and this young person was walking her horse on the side of the road. I thought to myself here is an accident waiting to happen.

As she walked down the road her horse was on the road side and she on the grass verge thus placing the horse closest to my vehicle as i passed her. I adjusted my speed so as not to spook the horse.

The danger I see is if a vehicle passed to close that horse is going to go to its left right over top of the young lady leading it. Do people not think of the safety to themselves when they get between the horse and its escape route. Often see it when walking beside a building the horse next to the building and the rider on the outside again the horse has only one way to go if spooked. Perhaps its the training the horse will only be lead from one side. Bit like some have been conditioned to only mount from one side.

Anyone else got a comment on my observation.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> @ AlexS................ I was just sitting here getting irritated that I have not heard from my husband now 5:30 and he gets off at 3. And it made me think of you..........
> 
> Ok wait a minute, I know you are going to think.......... why does that make her think of me.......... well, he is a corrections officer and was at the hospital all day with an inmate that got beat to the last inch of his life by other inmates and had to be taken there.
> 
> So, how does this make me think of you........... well.......... you have the ultra hard job of helping and teaching these kids so they do not end up where my husband works. And that is a wonderful thing you do!! Just want you to hear that from me!
> 
> If I have not said it before............ Happy foster Mothers day, Happy Anniversary, and to add, I really like your style! I wanted to get up and cheer (actually I did to my husband) when I saw your photos and story about the kids running 2.5 miles home for bad manners!!
> 
> YOU GO GIRL!!!


Quite a bunch aren't we.

AlexS gets them before thay go to prison. (Foster mother)

They go to prison and have the joy of your husbands care. (Prison warden)

Then they get released and have to deal with the likes of me. (Probation officer) :twisted:

That is, provided it is not Serenos place they tried to rip off. Bob has been known to get annoyed (Caring victim):wink:


----------



## Ladytrails

You are 100% right, Stan. At an obstacle clinic last weekend, there was a lady who led her horse through the obstacles on the ground, as he was shying and balking at them. She was warned by the trainers at the obstacle that she should be careful (e.g., step away from directly in front of the horse) as he might run her over. She said that he wouldn't, he was too well trained for that. Well, he didn't knock her down but he did run into her when he rushed through. 

The young lady at the roadside also has no control of the horse's rear from her position. In her current position, if she were to try to get control of the horse, and pull its head to her, its rear end would be on the roadway, something very dangerous to all, and something that the driver would be hard pressed not to run into. 

I don't think most people respect the power of a half-ton animal. Human flesh is not going to win over horseflesh.


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Quite a bunch aren't we.
> 
> AlexS gets them before thay go to prison. (Foster mother)
> 
> They go to prison and have the joy of your husbands care. (Prison warden)
> 
> Then they get released and have to deal with the likes of me. (Probation officer) :twisted:
> 
> That is, provided it is not Serenos place they tried to rip off. Bob has been known to get annoyed (Caring victim):wink:


Loving how the faces changed as they got to you, bahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Loving how the faces changed as they got to you, bahahahaha! :lol:


I'm last in line and have the job of putting up with all of the complaints thay have of the people that have been involved in there lives and the one thing they don't get is. They make their choices. And there are consequences to those choices. I take a hard line being at the end of the line so to speak and try and make them realise they are the masters of their future and if they do not take ownership, they go back into prison.

AlexS puts herself and her husband on the line for these loving little miss understood folk. Cynical sounding. As I am at the end of the line of a process I surposed i am. ALexS as i said before my hat is off to you and your husband. However, some through no fault of there own are made into what they are. But the majority are born to lose due to a number of factors. And they will not change. That is why we have so many repeat offenders. God help US.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm so far behind on my reading here I'm not sure I'll catch up...
> 
> Corgi - so wonderful to hear your dad is doing better!
> 
> Stan - is it not an option to keep both bugs and stella? They look quite happy together!
> 
> Have been busy with sick kids and a sick dog this week. My little min pin was vomitting for two days, so had to take her in to get fluids and some anti nausea. She's finally doing better but has little bladder control and is on medication to help it, and we also confirmed she is losing her sight and her hearing. My poor pup. She slept in with me this morning, and as I went to move her over, she yelped and tried to bite me. This is not her at all, I am thinking she's in pain somewhere and we may not have her for much longer
> 
> Sun might poke out today...would be nice since we havent seen it since Sunday.


With Grace I am sorry about you little dog
Iam praying that she gets better


----------



## Country Woman

There was not as many horse this year


----------



## Country Woman

These are some old beauties


----------



## Country Woman

here are some Shelby Mustangs


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> @ AlexS................ I was just sitting here getting irritated that I have not heard from my husband now 5:30 and he gets off at 3. And it made me think of you..........
> 
> Ok wait a minute, I know you are going to think.......... why does that make her think of me.......... well, he is a corrections officer and was at the hospital all day with an inmate that got beat to the last inch of his life by other inmates and had to be taken there.
> 
> So, how does this make me think of you........... well.......... you have the ultra hard job of helping and teaching these kids so they do not end up where my husband works. And that is a wonderful thing you do!! Just want you to hear that from me!
> 
> If I have not said it before............ Happy foster Mothers day, Happy Anniversary, and to add, I really like your style! I wanted to get up and cheer (actually I did to my husband) when I saw your photos and story about the kids running 2.5 miles home for bad manners!!
> 
> YOU GO GIRL!!!


Thank you. And I assume by now that you heard from your hubby, I hope all is well. Please update when you can. Hopefully there was just a lock down or something and he had to stay later and was too busy to tell you. 

Please thank him for me for what he does. And thank you to you too, I hear your worry and concern. 


Stan, I actually would prefer the kids on probation over the CYS kids, as there is something over their heads, detention. If I get a choice, I choose them, as they are easier to control because of the threat. I love every PO I have met, less so on the CYS workers who want to cuddle the kids into being better behaved - those kids are wild, because they smell the weakness and know they can be bad. 

Thank you for all the kind comments. 


We took the kids to a ball game tonight, mainly so I could see my cutie. It's pretty bad, he tends to hear me yelling his first name, and looks over and sees me blowing him a kiss, and blows one back. Last time this happened, kid 1 came up to me and told me I didn't look 'cool' when I reacted, as I ran on the spot, my knees pumping up and down. Shut up, kid 1, this hottie is like a decade younger than me - you have no idea!!! 

Brad has offered to introduce me to him, and pay a dowry 'to get rid of me'. Yea, yea, whatever. Who would do the cleaning and cooking, oh wait... I don't do those things. 

For your viewing pleasure, ladies, here is my hottie.


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> Thank you. And I assume by now that you heard from your hubby, I hope all is well. Please update when you can. Hopefully there was just a lock down or something and he had to stay later and was too busy to tell you.
> 
> Please thank him for me for what he does. And thank you to you too, I hear your worry and concern.
> 
> 
> Stan, I actually would prefer the kids on probation over the CYS kids, as there is something over their heads, detention. If I get a choice, I choose them, as they are easier to control because of the threat. I love every PO I have met, less so on the CYS workers who want to cuddle the kids into being better behaved - those kids are wild, because they smell the weakness and know they can be bad.
> 
> Thank you for all the kind comments.
> 
> 
> We took the kids to a ball game tonight, mainly so I could see my cutie. It's pretty bad, he tends to hear me yelling his first name, and looks over and sees me blowing him a kiss, and blows one back. Last time this happened, kid 1 came up to me and told me I didn't look 'cool' when I reacted, as I ran on the spot, my knees pumping up and down. Shut up, kid 1, this hottie is like a decade younger than me - you have no idea!!!
> 
> Brad has offered to introduce me to him, and pay a dowry 'to get rid of me'. Yea, yea, whatever. Who would do the cleaning and cooking, oh wait... I don't do those things.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, ladies, here is my hottie.


Nothing wrong with a younger man!! I did mention that my husband is younger than me, righttttttttttttt?? :wink:

And yes! Thank you, he got home about 7:30, he had to transport the prisoners that got shipped out after the hospital trip. Guy had like three fractures in his face and was 65 yrs old, :shock:.

He had sent me an email earlier in the day and then a call about 2 or so to give me a bit of a heads up. So I was not totally clueless but still, ya know. 

Thank you from both of us. And I either am unedmucated or have a brain fart but what is CYS?


----------



## AlexS

Glad he is ok, that's the most important thing. And sorry about the old guy. Was it the prison code and he did some 'bad' crime? 

Welcome, from me, I do appreciate you both. He has a hard job, and you have more so worrying about him. CYS = children and youth services it's called different things in different places, so you are not uneducated. It's the Gov agency that takes in neglected kids and places them.


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> Glad he is ok, that's the most important thing. And sorry about the old guy. Was it the prison code and he did some 'bad' crime?
> 
> Welcome, from me, I do appreciate you both. He has a hard job, and you have more so worrying about him. CYS = children and youth services it's called different things in different places, so you are not uneducated. It's the Gov agency that takes in neglected kids and places them.


Not sure what he is in there for but, I guess someone thought he snitched on someone and got them shipped out. Some gang stuff in there. They never learn!!! 

I think here it is DHS that handles the child services. Dept of human services.


----------



## Hunter65

Farmchic said:


> I just started weight watchers and I'M STARVING LOL
> 
> I did lose 2 pounds, oh yeah 2 pounds
> 
> Someone give me a cheeseburger and a piece of chocolate cake!!


I did weight watchers and it does work, google skinny ginas, tons of awesome recipes and all pointed out for easy counting


----------



## Hunter65

Wow lots to catch up on again!

Corgi what a great photo of you and your dad. Glad he is better.

CW great picts, debating if I want to go to rodeo as too many people. I think that white mustang is my friends he has 2 of them. One is blue with gold stripes totally redone right down to the bolts.

Stan sorry you have to sell one of your horses I love them both but I LOVE bugs face.

Well was really hoping to trail ride today and with hubby away for another 5 weeks was looking forward to lots of riding but I seemed to have broken my big toe yesterday so don't think I will be riding for a while.


----------



## Koolio

Hopefully we will see some rain today and tomorrow. Despite the very late snow storms it is surprisingly dry. Not drought dry, but dry enough for here. It is greening up nicely though and the Mosquitos seem to have found enough standing water to breed and hatch. Now they are thirsting for blood!










It is a long weekend here (Victoria Day). Yesterday we had the barn floor levelled and gravelled. This morning we are starting to put up the kick wall and next weekend hopefully we will do stalls, electrical and start on the tack room. Hopefully everything will be complete by the end of June so we can have a good old fashioned "barn party" for my daughters high school graduation.

When I read everyone's stories about dealing with difficult and disadvantaged youth, I am both humbled and awed. Being a parent is difficult, but being a foster parent or caregiver of kids with such challenges is even more so. I salute all of you who work so hard to help cultivate a better life for kids. 

I hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## Mollysue

One treatment I use is a bucket of water put in enough iodine to make it look like ice tea, add a little shampoo, gently work into affected area sit for a little bit then rinse until water is clear.


----------



## Mollysue

Also , do you use Banixx? It's a great product. Spray on infected area, I also spray on gauze pads to just spot small wounds and areas. It heals and hair comes right back quickly!


----------



## nvr2many

Oh no hunter, how did you go about breaking your toe???


----------



## Country Woman

another Shelby


----------



## Country Woman

my daughter Laura is sitting in the front seat of the convertable Shelby


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> Oh no hunter, how did you go about breaking your toe???



Apparently I am now labeled as a hazard to myself. Forget bubble wrapping my horse, bubble wrap ME!

I had sprayed some carpet cleaner on the stairs (only carpeting in house) and had to walk on it. Apparently slippers get really slippery when wet. This really sucks as I was looking forward to lots of riding while hubby is away.


----------



## Country Woman

ouch Hunter that looks sore 
Did you go see a doctor?


----------



## nvr2many

Hunter65 said:


> Apparently I am now labeled as a hazard to myself. Forget bubble wrapping my horse, bubble wrap ME!
> 
> I had sprayed some carpet cleaner on the stairs (only carpeting in house) and had to walk on it. Apparently slippers get really slippery when wet. This really sucks as I was looking forward to lots of riding while hubby is away.
> View attachment 190050
> 
> 
> View attachment 190058


Oh wow! That makes me hurt to look at it! So sorry!!
Did you fall down the stairs or just jam your toe when you slipped?


----------



## With Grace

WOh OW Hunter!!! That looks painful!y

Well Lizzie seems to be in ok spirits today, but yelped when hubby picked her up. Can't take her back to the vet as I'm still recovering from the last visit of $325! 

4 weeks til we leave for Regionals (quite a drive for us, is in Eastern Oregon) and Kes is doing really well. Rode on Thursday and she's really supple and giving in the bridle. Hoping to improve our dressage scores, as I'm too embarrassed to even post them! My goal is 60% or higher, and we were just barely under 60% in all three tests. I felt the tests were decent until I read the judges comments...ouch!


----------



## Country Woman

The parade was not as long this year


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> Oh wow! That makes me hurt to look at it! So sorry!!
> Did you fall down the stairs or just jam your toe when you slipped?


My right foot slipped on the floor and my left one went under me and must have landed on it hard


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> ouch Hunter that looks sore
> Did you go see a doctor?


No,not much they can do. Years ago I broke a bone in my foot, waited 4 hours for x-rays for the doctor to say "Yep, its broke" nuthin they can do, unless its at a funny angle then they have to set it.


----------



## Country Woman

ouch Hunter 
get better soon


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, I've been there with my toes, but it's usually my little one. There was a time with one of my mares (who is no longer one of "mine") that I went a year before I was healed up from one broken toe or the other. We thought she was just clumsy....now I know better. 

CW, great pictures. My husband would love those restored cars. His brothers and he grew up in an auto body shop family business and really get a kick out of this type of thing. We went to a custom car show (custom paint jobs, on new and vintage cars) on our honeymoon 36 years ago, if that gives you a clue!

With Grace, darlin', you weren't even mounted just over a year ago, let alone in the ribbons. If you're in this level of dressage class just the next year after getting Kes, that is a HUGE accomplishment! It speaks volumes of your talent, your horse's talent, and your dedication and hard work. Don't sell yourself short just because you didn't get the marks that you hoped for; with the judge's comments you have something to work on with your trainer -- all is good! Congrats to you for all you've done, you're an inspiration to the rest of us!


----------



## Country Woman

there is nothing new on the horse yet 
we are moving soon


----------



## Cacowgirl

Need to catch up...Yes, many thought I wasn't given a fair chance to even learn the job... Oh, well. Friday had a bad scare-Lots of Intense abdominal pain for a few hours, could not even keep water down, hubby was so supportive, since he is usually so squemish, but he threw out the bucket everytime I upchucked & stayed by my side when I needed him. WE were thinking about going to the ER, but it finally subsided a bit after a few hours & I fell asleep, Sat, I just watched horse races all day, culminating w/the Preakness, & today I am much better. Did lose a couple of pounds though. I was glad I did not have to think about work or calling in. And no, I reallly didn't have much of a taste of any donuts while I was there. Darn!

Corgi-I would bet one look of your lovely smile really lifts your Dad's spirits. Hope he continues to improve & you have many more memories to make together.

W/grace-Kes looks lovely. Sorry that the scores weren't what you expected, maybe the next show will be better!

Hunter65-love your new avatar picturre, but so sorry about the toe. Mine looked similar to that last October, & still has a strange nail ridge now.

Hope everyone is doing something they enjoy-I'm thankful for all that do keep this thread going.


----------



## Country Woman

You are welcome Cacowgirl. I love this thread too


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Hunter, ouch. 

With Grace, that's a lovely photo. And as Ladytrails just pointed out, you have done very well in a short space of time. She's right, you should be proud.


----------



## Cacowgirl

AlexS-kudos to you for working w/those boys-it takes a lot to keep ahead of them. Wish you could see your horse more-I know how much that helps w/your own mental frame of mind.

CW-moving again? How is hubby's job going? Is he still doing fencing?


----------



## Country Woman

No he quit because the owner of the company was yelling and swearing and losing his mind 
and no one should be treated like that 

he is still looking just wish he could find something 
he is a computer programmer also can build them too


----------



## Farmchic

> I did weight watchers and it does work, google skinny ginas, tons of awesome recipes and all pointed out for easy counting


Thank you Hunter! I need all the help I can get


----------



## nvr2many

Well the plan is to go riding when my hubby gets home. Hoping that works out. Have to take advantage of the sun today and tomorrow because we will be back to clouds and rain after that. Ahhhhhhhhhh spring in Oregon, :sad:.


----------



## nvr2many

Did I ever show you guys this.................. 










Pardon the dirty window, we have a large standard poodle that stands as tall as a pony. Much taller than I am when he stands up. He loves to slobber the window. I wonder how many hh he is, lol. 

After I opened the door, she just stood there like well move, I am coming in, lol.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Years back I had an Appy X that would stand on the front porch & look in like that.


----------



## With Grace

Thanks ladytrails and Alex, you're both right, we've come so far in a short amount of time...this time last year she wouldn't go in a snaffle! I am super proud of her, and her accomplishments, especially in the hunter pleasure ring. And she's such a joy. I'm a perfectionist...I'm always looking to improve instead of enjoying where we've been. Need to stop sometimes and just reflect on what we've done in just a year


----------



## Ladytrails

^^ Yes, this!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

:wave:


New guy here. I'm getting into horses through my daughter. Looking to learn lots. 

Dave


----------



## Sereno

AnotherHorseDad said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> New guy here. I'm getting into horses through my daughter. Looking to learn lots.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave. LOTS of good people here and we don't need to talk HORSE ALL THE TIME.

I've tried to post several times and have been called away .... everytime that I have tried so this is real short.

LOTS of good sharing and photos. GRACE? You and horse look so good! Do you trail ride? LOL. Lot's of wishing you well on upcoming events.

Had lots of rain now dry as a bone. We have one day supply of hay and no one has any.

All the horses have been NUTS this last week. NOT just Sereno, that IS now undercontrol but Chican and mare Chira too.

TELL ME please. Chira has not come into season for just about 5 weeks since she and Sereno did the .... u know. So we hope that she is PG.

IF she is PG I can understand some changes in her. But in the Chican, gelding and Sereno, stallion? I would have thought that they would become calmer?

Back later.


----------



## Ladytrails

Welcome, Dave. 

Sereno, I think animals can tell that there are hormone changes and anytime the ladies are hormonal the gentleman horses react, one way or another. I think things will settle down when everyone gets used to the "new normal." This might be a sign that your 3 will soon be 4!


----------



## Sereno

Thanks Lt. Kinda what I thought but this is my first time breeding horses.

Sereno dragged me last week. Did our manners lessons and not problem.
Cira, in a pasture across street, PUSHED open the unlatched gate, wife was getting her, and RAN down and into the open gate, I was getting Sereno, and CHARGES IN and right up to me and Sereno! Much the the surprise of both me, Sereno AND poor old donkey.... again. I had Sereno firm..... waiting to try again with horse dirt skiing.... but waved Cira off and she is racing around poor old donkeys pasture just like Sereno had done. I think that Sereno was so stunned that he had NO idea how to act.

Cary runs in and has to protect Donkey (and me thank you very much) as I'm trying to get Sereno out and close the gate. (where have I HEARD this before?)

OK. Under control? Chican has to go thru Cira's pasture to get home. HE goes nuts and is running... DANG WE DO HAVE SOME GOOD LOOKING HORSES .... when they are awake. He will NOT come up to us. Running, stopping, sniffing, snorting, tail up, lips curled, more running, rolling. All this from a Gelding? 3 nights in a row.

Difficult to get his halter on so a couple of time I just said.... sc*w it, opened the gated and he was out like a shot running for home.

Is this normal? I'm guessing yes. LOL


----------



## With Grace

Sereno said:


> Hi Dave. LOTS of good people here and we don't need to talk HORSE ALL THE TIME.
> 
> I've tried to post several times and have been called away .... everytime that I have tried so this is real short.
> 
> LOTS of good sharing and photos. GRACE? You and horse look so good! Do you trail ride? LOL. Lot's of wishing you well on upcoming events.
> 
> Had lots of rain now dry as a bone. We have one day supply of hay and no one has any.
> 
> All the horses have been NUTS this last week. NOT just Sereno, that IS now undercontrol but Chican and mare Chira too.
> 
> TELL ME please. Chira has not come into season for just about 5 weeks since she and Sereno did the .... u know. So we hope that she is PG.
> 
> IF she is PG I can understand some changes in her. But in the Chican, gelding and Sereno, stallion? I would have thought that they would become calmer?
> 
> Back later.


Sereno I'd so love to trail ride...when we retire from showing, maybe when she's 20 or so, she'll become my trail horse. For now my trail rides consist of vacations and convincing the trail guides that I can ride so that they let me canter along the trails.:lol:

Cannot wait to hear if your mare is PG! We'll have our very own foal watch right here in the 40's thread!


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with grace 
Hoping the mare is in foal 

love babies


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

In non-horse things. My daughter *just* dislocated her left kneecap and could use some prayers.

This could throw a monkey wrench into our horse plans. When this happened with her right knee previously, she had surgery and was off horses for 6 months.


----------



## Celeste

Dave, I am sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Country Woman

Dave I will be praying for your daughter 
I hope its not too serious


----------



## Sereno

AnotherHorseDad said:


> In non-horse things. My daughter *just* dislocated her left kneecap and could use some prayers.
> 
> This could throw a monkey wrench into our horse plans. When this happened with her right knee previously, she had surgery and was off horses for 6 months.


So sorry to hear. Was this a horse related injury?

I think that lots here ... oh heck... we all have had our set-backs over the years and have had to work to adjust how they ride or how to be around horses AFTER some recovery time.

Please feel free to vent, or just talk.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

The issues is that she inherited my genes. The right knee was much worse and required patella-femoral reconstruction. It was 6 months of recovery and PT before she was allowed back on a horse.

Best case scenario, this is a one time thing. Worse case, it's more surgery.

The problem is that it doesn't require athletic exertion. Tonight, she was just walking our dog.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Back from the mountains!!! . We are safe and had a great time!! Just caught up.....gosh lots to read.....I was grillin a steak and it got cold as I was reading all the posts! :lol:

I have plenty to share and comment...but too exhausted ( I think I'm getting OLD!). Hahaha. I'll post tomorrow. I took the day off.....I know from past years, we are whipped after this tour!

Talk soon!🐴


----------



## Farmchic

Sereno will this be your first foal? Sorry to hear about the hay. I've been counting mine and hope that we have enough to last until we get a cutting. We didn't get near as much put up last year as normal due to the drought. I need to get my preg. mare off the pasture by the end of the month so hopefully we or someone we know will have cut some alfalfa by then.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> there is nothing new on the horse yet
> we are moving soon


I thought you had just got settled into a place and painted it.


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> In non-horse things. My daughter *just* dislocated her left kneecap and could use some prayers.
> 
> This could throw a monkey wrench into our horse plans. When this happened with her right knee previously, she had surgery and was off horses for 6 months.


Not to sound hard, your daughter may be off the horse for a while however you could continue and that would be an insentive to your daughter to progress in her recovery. I know she will apply the pressure. How mean of dad to go off riding when I can't. But think of the stories you could tell us.:twisted::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Welcome, AnotherHorseDad, we tend to abbreviate names here, so if you see AHD, it's likely you were are talking to.  
Some advise, Stan's a little 'out there' but we tolerate him.  
And while your daughter is recovery, get to saving up. There's no such thing as cheap horse. 


Welcome back Nicker. 

Thanks to whoever said they wished I got more horse time, I knew who you were a minute, ago, and my mind has gone blank.... again. LOL


So in my news, I've been looking for a trainer, for about a year. There's lots, but I don't have a trailer, and they won't come to me. I stress that my best time for lessons is when the kids are in school, so that should be their quieter time, and I will pay more for them to come to me. I've been getting a fat lot of nothing. I don't have any horse drama in my area that's causing them not to come out. I did leave one trainer, but it was as amicable as it could be. 

Anyway, I posted somewhere else looking for someone. Got a lot of mid range trainers contact me - and one who is outstanding. She's a judge, she's certified, and has two horse barns, one in NY one in VA. She's willing to stop off and teach me as she travels through. I've been stalking her FB page, and I am terrified. All her students are in close to show attire for their lessons. Erm, I ride in a tank top (and breeches Stan laugh). I am going to have to buy some collared shirts, and break in my tall boots. 

I believe that she is going to cost me a fortune though, she's asking for an overnight in a hotel, which I can do if it's not Donald Trumps, and the lesson is once a month. But I am now trying to find local horse friends who would be willing to maybe go in on a group lesson with her, to help me with the cost. 

About normal costs here at $40-60 an hour. I can do and did that once a week, so if it costs me $200 once a month, that's possible. I'd guess with the hotel, that it might be about $200. 

I'm thinking less frequent lessons from a very serious rider is a better idea than frequent rides with someone who may or may not know more than me is better. 

Brad's telling me to go with the best I can, I don't think he has a concept of what that will cost. He has no idea about the hotel yet. Not very sure how to tell him that. LOL


----------



## nvr2many

Welcome AnotherHorseDad. Hope you like it here. This is a great place to be. 

Well, went for that ride today and all I have to show for it are pictures of my behind, bahahahahaha! This one is not that bad......


----------



## AlexS

Nice pic nvr. I understand about the butt pics. 

Today on the way to the inlaws, we passed a car trailer with 3 brand new Ferrari's on it, that's pretty rare in my area, so I took a pic that I was planning to put on my FB. Click, pic taken, I'm happy with myself until I look at it, and it's basically my chest that's visible. So I didn't put it on FB. And I wonder what's behind me, the dogs were in the car. Is that a butt hole, or a nose? I am not sure.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG Alex, bahahahahahaha! You really crack me up!!! :rofl:

And I am really not sure, :shock:

EDIT: Oh and may I say, nice ta ta's, :lol:


----------



## AlexS

The worst part is that I am not trying to be funny, it's just the horror that is my life. Laugh. 

My dogs are both some kind of pit mix, or something similar, so neither have a pug type nose. I think what you are seeing there is pure dog butt. 

This stuff only happens to me, I swear. And it's so normal, I didn't even think about it, until you mentioned the butt pic.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> The worst part is that I am not trying to be funny, it's just the horror that is my life. Laugh.
> 
> My dogs are both some kind of pit mix, or something similar, so neither have a pug type nose. I think what you are seeing there is pure dog butt.
> 
> This stuff only happens to me, I swear. And it's so normal, I didn't even think about it, until you mentioned the butt pic.


I got out the extra strong glasses did a cut and past removing the bits of the car, blew up the photo on the wide screen 54in nice photo:lol::lol::lol::lol: then I checked out the thing on the left If its butt it has eyes now how frightening is that an A--- H--- looking back at you:shock:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I got out the extra strong glasses did a cut and past removing the bits of the car, blew up the photo on the wide screen 54in nice photo:lol::lol::lol::lol: then I checked out the thing on the left If its butt it has eyes now how frightening is that an A--- H--- looking back at you:shock:



LOL, I didn't take it to that level, so I will take your advise on what it is with the dog. But I am a little chested lady, so I think you need to blow it up some more. 

You are hilarious Stan, I swear your wife is a Saint.


----------



## Stan

We did the butt photos some time ago ladies but I agree with Sereno and Roadyy we can do them again if you insist.

I do enjoy the photos of riding through the country side but as I am not riding at present feel a little like I am missing out. I'm having a small problem with a hip joint giving me a little pain. it is normally my right hip, which is fine at the moment. Now my left hip is giving discomfort. I wonder if it is because I spend a large amount of my time sitting. More riding required I think.

Now that its coming into winter, time for the warm weather gear. tights, yellow and black boots , chaps,chafs,tights or leggings, whatever they are called in your country. A black hat and boot length trench coat. Now wrap your imagination around that riding outfit.:shock::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Let's do a pic of us thing, with our names. Obviously I am Alex, but I need some time to block out the kids from the photos and that will happen tomorrow. Any photo of me, has the kids in it. 

I just was taking the dogs out, I ran in with them, and he flashed his lights as I guess he didn't realize I knew he was there, and was just putting the dogs in. 

My neighbors kitchen light came on. I wonder what they think. I think I have cops once or twice about my house in 6+ years, he's a friend, and an exceptional one. There's a ball park about a block from me, he sits in their parking lot when he has nothing else to do, and just needs to sit somewhere because 'I am too little to take on these kids'. So it happens frequently that he stops by to say hi. 

I don't remember if I told you all, but I have been fighting my local corruption in politics, they have been talking about cutting a cop. I have been making myself a PITA, they don't know the battle they will have, if they try to cut a cop. That's just not happening on my watch.


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning!*

6:30 AM and all ready warm. It's been over 80 by 8 AM and humid. Ya know it when you take a shower and before you finish getting dressed.... you want another shower.

Grace: I spent summers at my grandparents place with their show Morgans; they had a room filled with pretty ribbons and statues. Being rather young I would get board watching them go around and around and around. I just wanted to go out and ride. So it took me a long time to be able to appreciate what REAL work and how much discipline it took to do what you do. I see people here in the "Circle Club" that never take their horse out just for a nice ride.

CW. New place? Photos? Isn't Coo building a new barn? Photos?

Farmchic. Ya. First time doing the foaling thing. By time I would get to my grandparents place after school was out, the foaling had already happened. So I'll be asking a few questions every now and then. You have another getting ready to foal soon? I gotta find some hay and find a better way to water the pastures that are chewed down so much that they eating the dirt.

NM71. Glad you had a good time. Sorry about the cold steak. lol

Alex: Getting an hour a month? Just for you and horse? NAYYYYY. Enjoyed your photo.... very much. But I'm not allowed to talk about ta-ta's, even if only in a mirror in a photo. 

NVR. Nice photo. I feel so bad for you one your 400 acres. :shock:

AHD aka: Anotherhorsedad. Don't mind Stan. He lives Down under-under in New Zealand so sometimes we have to turn our page/screens upside down to understand. JUST KIDDING STAN.... we love ya!
.............
Group trip? Just about every photo that is posted I want to to ride there. Which one of you won the 600M lotto? Just remember your friends. 

Talk later. Have a good one.


----------



## Sereno

*Hey Alex?*

Hyperactive attention deficit disorder.

My son's were raised mostly by his mother and step father. They became obsessed within their religion and paid little attention to them. Having only a month or so in the summers when they would visit so I never looked to "signs".

It wasn't until their mother called us one day and said she could deal with them anymore so my wife and I took them. RED FLAGS everywhere but thinking it was a normal teenager transition we tried to work thru issues for awhile, until we could not stand it. Had them tested and the older son was HADD big time, lots of counseling and on meds that he wouldn't take and THEN it got REALLY BAD. 

Do you have access to any such information on your kids?


----------



## Sereno

And HOW could I forget Roadyy? How is the trailer going? 

Or is it now being made into a man-cave? AC, lazy boy, fridge, BIG wide screen TV. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Well, there has been a lot of postings since I logged off Saturday afternoon.

I was excited to read all of the updates.

CW, I saw the first couple of parade pics of the ladies and their horses and thought,,hmm a town with only 2 guys and ALL those women...I need to move there..But then thought how bad I would feel knowing if I feel a little bad for being turned down by one I would be suicidal after all those turn downs. lol
Beautiful woman, cars, trucks and horses.

Hunter, I hope the pain in the toe goes away soon. I broke my big toe here at work a few years back even with steel toe boots on. I wear pull ons and some how my toe had gotten behind the steeltoe as I was dropping down into a tank. When I put my weight on the foot to let go of the entrance it rolled the angle and folded the big toe back on top of my foot as my foot slid back down into the boot. Ouch was heard throughout the 280' vessel.

Koolio,, I will head over to the Barn Maintenance thread to see the updated pics if there are any..I'm sure the kids will love the barn party when the time comes.

WG, I am still keeping Lizzie in my thoughts and hope the scores are better at the regional. Just keep setting your goals for the next show to be higher than what your last goals were and you will get there.

Farmchic,, I hope you have success at whatever plan you choose to reach whatever weight goal you have set.

Dave aka AnotherHorseDad, Welcome to our insanity where we embrace the new normal. Look forward to seeing you settle in with us and hope your daughter recovers quickly. Please keep us updated as we really do care.

NM71, Speak of a mountain vacation without pics of said trip is forbidden. Pics are a must in your next post, dear..I hope it was relaxing and exciting at the same time.

AlexS, I love hearing your stories with the kids and your stories of your infatuation with baseball.....players. The seeing eye butt in the really nice mirror was never seen here. I guess I didn't look far enough to the left...dunnoh...

Sereno, Good luck on the PG, my friend. I would like to read the updates in the case of it happening.

I was able to get a few hours on the trailer work Saturday when I got off work. The barrier wall between the 2 stalls and the tack room is in and welded and I got half the tack box floor cut. My sheets are only partial drops so I'm having to piece them and weld the seams to make it whole. In order to get the radius for the front wall I mark off in 4" increments around arch and took measurements from the middle of the border wall out to each of those marks around the arch. Transferred that onto the sheet metal and cut it out. I don't have a plasma cutter so this is all being done with a 4" grinder, cutting wheels, grinding wheels and flapper wheels.

Here are the pics of the finished wall. I forgot to take pics of the sheet I cut for the floor and will get that this evening.


























I ground the the welds down pretty smooth so there will be no hump in the indoor/outdoor carpet that will be put in there. The stall side will get plywood board with padding and will cover up the welds on that side, but I still like to have my welds look good.


----------



## Roadyy

As I was talking about the vessels we build earlier in this thread I thought I would post a couple of pics of the 2 we are in the process of building now. 

Theses are 290' vessels. You can see in the second photo where they are swinging the bow section over to be attached. Takes about 2 hours to get it positioned right then a day and a half before the cranes can release from the unit.


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

OMG AlexS I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard, you are hilarious!! I think its pretty dang funny you wont post that on FB, but you'll post it here for all your "friends" to laugh at. Whats funny is I thought "shes so lucky shes got weather warm enough to wear a tank top!" instead of "oops theres a tatas shot"! And congrats on finding a new trainer! Wow spendy, but if she's everything you want in a trainer, it will be well worth the $. She's a dressage trainer? Sorry if I'm assuming, for some reason I read into that she was...

Sereno - I'm so excited that your grandparents had a Morgan barn! Where were they located? I love knowing all about the breed and who's who in the Morgan world...and bloodlines. I spent days researching Kes's bloodlines. I spent quite a bit of time just hacking out with her when I first bought her, but as we moved to the show barn last Sept we haven't had much time outside the ring. She does get turn out on nicer days to kick up her heels and be a horse. I do look forward to days where I can just jump on and go where ever with her. She does enjoy the show ring though, there's no doubt about it.

Roaddy - I'm so impressed with your welding, can 't wait to see the finished project. Thanks for thinking of Lizzie, I think for now she's ok so the prayers worked. she's walking around happy and not crying as much. I know I have a limited amount of time left with her, so am just spoiling her every chance I get.

Koolio - is there a link to your barn thread? I'd love to see how it's going!

Nothing new going on here, was supposed to be sunny, but of course living in the mountains we get all the clouds stuck right above us and when everyone else has sun, we've still got grey.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all! Phew! My goal was to have the house redd up by noon so I could ' play' and I made it!! :lol:

Our trip to the mountains was fun. Fast and furious, the time flew....but we did a lot of laughing and got about 64 miles in! Not too bad considering we wait a bit waiting for a few newbies to arrive and then one of them broke down only 5 miles into the trip! There was a decent amount of riders. Very dusty but warm! That's good, we've rode in ALL kinds of weather.

I ended up coming home last night and left my DH up there! We had talked about staying earlier in the week, but decided not to.....but as we were up ther he kinda wanted to stay. My mom was feeling lousy with a cold, and I just needed some time to be ALONE, so I said stay and I'll drive my mom home.

It worked out well.....I think it was NVR that said she is in a bad place right now...and I can certainly relate. I try very hard to stay positive, but lately I feel, I've been surrounded by WACK-A-DOOS or just plane mean, spiteful people. I am a bit of a loner anyway, so I like my time.....hence why I love going to the barn....but as of late, my moms DH ( doesn't mean DEAR here) always come running out when I get there to bad mouth my mother!!!!:shock::evil: I can't stand the guy, never had, and don't know how much more I can take of him telling me my mother is stupid, idiotic waste of air, drunk.....:evil: I have always been taught to respect my elders, but he is so disrespectful. He tries to play her and I against each other. It's awful!!!!!:-x. I really don't know what do do.. ( she's not a drunk either!)

Anyway, I know my DH knew I needed to have private time.....so he stayed. Plus, he needs time away from ME.....I take my frustrations out on him.....he's the best, he doesn't deserve it! :?

Was it Sereno or Stan that was talking about their sons..saying they tried....I'm on the other end.....my dad never accepted me! I've tried and tried, did what he wanted, became successful like he wanted us kids to be.....was the only one who went on to college, the only one of us kids with a decent marriage, respected in the community......and he still can't stand to look at me.....I spent nearly 40 years trying to,please him, and finally I gave up. My sibling say I'll regret it....but I've found my peace, and when he passes I will feel sad, but I will NOT have any regrets as I TRIED very hard to get him to accept me....I'm a good person, so if that's not good enough.....well so be it! :wink:

Here are some pics of the weekend. That's my DH leaning back relaxing. :lol: my mom is second in the row. She's tough for 69 and bad arthritis in her hands. Got the nicest quad too!!! Hahahaha

Alex, sorry to hear your friends backed out.....come to my side of the state and I'll hang with ya!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

More pics


----------



## Roadyy

I wasn't impressed with the welds since it has been over 5 months since I last ran a bead with my machine. I had to do some adjusting to set it up for the thinner stuff and still blew through in a few spots where I welded too long in one area. I filled them in and spot welded the rest of it so it is taking a long time to do each replacement piece. This next area which is the floor of the tack box will take the longest since I am going to be building a saddle stand in there that wasn't in the original design.

I'll be basing it off the design in the red trailer I just acquired where it slides out to remove the saddle instead of the swing design I was going to do.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is a bumm shot! Rainn's skin condition is healing up. No hair, but at least they aren't open sores like they were. Going over now to give her a medicated bath!!:lol:

Just about done with the steroids! Yea! Well see what happens next!  I want to get back to riding!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladytrails said:


> Critter, we have a 'critter sitter' who visits 2-3 times a day while we're out of town, to give the old horse and pony their special diets twice a day and let the dogs out for a run 3 times a day. She's worth far more than she charges! Last year we were gone during the really severe heat and one of our sheep succumbed. Our critter sitter flagged down a neighbor farmer to help her transport the ewe to the shady overhang of the barn and spent probably half a day with her to try to save her. The ewe lived until a day or two after we got home but she just never came out of it. She gets along great even with our "short bus" collection of rescued border collies that have their special quirks and don't always get along with everyone.


It is great to have some one you can count on to care for your animals. I have no one  next weekend Hubby and kids are going camping and Off roading and I am staying home to care for my and everyone elses pets.. I will have 2 extra staying with me .. A former foster Border Collie and my Daughters yorkies Pup are coming for the weekend. I will also have 3 homes to Care for away from mine.. and the Ranch. I will be super Busy. But I do plan on relaxing some too. Between Running :wink:


----------



## teresa60

Critter sitter said:


> We have not fed them at all because the fly away before we even get close to the pond.... I guess we could bring some bread or something next time.. that wont be till tomorrow DD has a concert to sing in tonight


Bread is very bad 4 duck's


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good morning all! Phew! My goal was to have the house redd up by noon so I could ' play' and I made it!! :lol:
> 
> Our trip to the mountains was fun. Fast and furious, the time flew....but we did a lot of laughing and got about 64 miles in! Not too bad considering we wait a bit waiting for a few newbies to arrive and then one of them broke down only 5 miles into the trip! There was a decent amount of riders. Very dusty but warm! That's good, we've rode in ALL kinds of weather.
> 
> I ended up coming home last night and left my DH up there! We had talked about staying earlier in the week, but decided not to.....but as we were up ther he kinda wanted to stay. My mom was feeling lousy with a cold, and I just needed some time to be ALONE, so I said stay and I'll drive my mom home.
> 
> It worked out well.....I think it was NVR that said she is in a bad place right now...and I can certainly relate. I try very hard to stay positive, but lately I feel, I've been surrounded by WACK-A-DOOS or just plane mean, spiteful people. I am a bit of a loner anyway, so I like my time.....hence why I love going to the barn....but as of late, my moms DH ( doesn't mean DEAR here) always come running out when I get there to bad mouth my mother!!!!:shock::evil: I can't stand the guy, never had, and don't know how much more I can take of him telling me my mother is stupid, idiotic waste of air, drunk.....:evil: I have always been taught to respect my elders, but he is so disrespectful. He tries to play her and I against each other. It's awful!!!!!:-x. I really don't know what do do.. ( she's not a drunk either!)
> 
> Anyway, I know my DH knew I needed to have private time.....so he stayed. Plus, he needs time away from ME.....I take my frustrations out on him.....he's the best, he doesn't deserve it! :?
> 
> Was it Sereno or Stan that was talking about their sons..saying they tried....I'm on the other end.....my dad never accepted me! I've tried and tried, did what he wanted, became successful like he wanted us kids to be.....was the only one who went on to college, the only one of us kids with a decent marriage, respected in the community......and he still can't stand to look at me.....I spent nearly 40 years trying to,please him, and finally I gave up. My sibling say I'll regret it....but I've found my peace, and when he passes I will feel sad, but I will NOT have any regrets as I TRIED very hard to get him to accept me....I'm a good person, so if that's not good enough.....well so be it! :wink:
> 
> Here are some pics of the weekend. That's my DH leaning back relaxing. :lol: my mom is second in the row. She's tough for 69 and bad arthritis in her hands. Got the nicest quad too!!! Hahahaha
> 
> Alex, sorry to hear your friends backed out.....come to my side of the state and I'll hang with ya!!!


Great picts looks like you guys had a blast!
Sorry about your dad. I can't imagine how hurtful that would be. Sometimes I don't know whats worse knowing your father who is an *** or not knowing at all. My hubby's father used to beat them when they were kids and I think that why he has some anger issues. He is a really awesome man but sometimes if he has had a bit too much wine can become a complete ***. My daughter on the other hand doesn't know her father at all. He was a complete *** who slept with half the town while I was pregnant. I left him when my daughter was 6 months old and moved back to my home town. The last time she saw him she was 3 and he didn't even hardly pat attention to her. We haven't heard from him in 20 years not a birthday card or Christmas present. How can they go through life like that? She will be 23 this year and is a very responsible pastry chef and works in a five star resort. She did go through some really bad times as a teenager with a lot of anger towards me and though we talk lots we aren't really close (though I keep trying). I can't imagine growing up not knowing who your father is and not feeling wanted. At least hubby knew (though it was terrible).


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Let's do a pic of us thing, with our names. Obviously I am Alex, but I need some time to block out the kids from the photos and that will happen tomorrow. Any photo of me, has the kids in it.
> 
> I just was taking the dogs out, I ran in with them, and he flashed his lights as I guess he didn't realize I knew he was there, and was just putting the dogs in.
> 
> My neighbors kitchen light came on. I wonder what they think. I think I have cops once or twice about my house in 6+ years, he's a friend, and an exceptional one. There's a ball park about a block from me, he sits in their parking lot when he has nothing else to do, and just needs to sit somewhere because 'I am too little to take on these kids'. So it happens frequently that he stops by to say hi.
> 
> I don't remember if I told you all, but I have been fighting my local corruption in politics, they have been talking about cutting a cop. I have been making myself a PITA, they don't know the battle they will have, if they try to cut a cop. That's just not happening on my watch.


OK I'll go







Sandi


----------



## Hunter65

Crazy cross country jump!


----------



## Critter sitter

WG I am sorry to hear about your Kid and Dog. I know how it is My Border collie is so very sick right now. I think she may be to sick to recover.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh you had to go and start it didn't you, lol.................










Melinda


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Hunter65 said:


> Crazy cross country jump!
> View attachment 191481



OMGosh, that is insane!!!
It scared me , in the photo.


----------



## Roadyy

Christmas of 2011


Can you tell who is dad and who is son?
Rick


----------



## Critter sitter

teresa60 said:


> Bread is very bad 4 duck's



I never knew that.. I have fed Stale bread to ducks at the park for all my life and never saw one suffer.


----------



## Roadyy

How long did you hang around after feeding them the bread? lol

Couldn't help it. I have read a couple of places that bread is bad for ducks..Never studied it enough to find out why, but did stop feeding it to them.


----------



## Celeste

I think that bread can have molds in it that can make animals sick. If it is fresh it shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> WG I am sorry to hear about your Kid and Dog. I know how it is My Border collie is so very sick right now. I think she may be to sick to recover.


I'll keep your girl in my thoughts too...it's so hard to see them sick, and know that their end is our decision. DH and I just discussed what to do, but can't decide. I let her out this morning to walk around the house and she peed everywhere...and I had the carpets cleaned last Wednesday :-( She's locked in our laundry room all day so that she doesn't ruin the house, what kind of life is that? 

But then I let her out back yesterday and she escaped under the fence...a few minutes later I see a herd of dear running for their lives and this little five pounds of fury chasing them barking her little head off, enjoying life as a dog. What to do??


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace 
seems like your dog was having some fun


----------



## nvr2many

WG and CS, I am very sorry to hear both of your dogs are not doing well. Hoping things turn out for the best. It is hard I know, just wanted both of you to know that they are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> WG I am sorry to hear about your Kid and Dog. I know how it is My Border collie is so very sick right now. I think she may be to sick to recover.


Awe so sorry critter I almost lost my boder collie cross in January. I hope she recovers. How old is she? Pepper is 11
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> How long did you hang around after feeding them the bread? lol
> 
> Couldn't help it. I have read a couple of places that bread is bad for ducks..Never studied it enough to find out why, but did stop feeding it to them.


Roadyy They lived in my Grandmothers Lake and I fed all the stale bread to them. many many years never saw one hurting.


----------



## Country Woman

CS Iam sorry about your dog 
I pray he gets better


----------



## Critter sitter

on the way to work

working with cody loading in new trailer..


daughter Bre 


lori


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> CS Iam sorry about your dog
> I pray he gets better


Thank you Cw I will Pray yours does too ...


----------



## Country Woman

Beautiful pictures CS


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Awe so sorry critter I almost lost my boder collie cross in January. I hope she recovers. How old is she? Pepper is 11
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So sorry for your loss 

Gracie is only 3 1/2 we lost her Brother in December and they both have and have liver and small intestine disorders

We've started giving her B12 shots and are still waiting for test on her liver.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I think that bread can have molds in it that can make animals sick. If it is fresh it shouldn't hurt anything.


No molds just dry bread


----------



## AlexS

WG and CS, I am so sorry about your pups. It's such a painful and hard decision to have to make. And it's a very personal one, no one else can really tell you when, you know them best. 



Sereno said:


> Do you have access to any such information on your kids?


Were you talking to me Sereno? If so, yes, they see a psychiatrist within the first month they come into the program and are evaluated. If they test fine, they would only see him again if there's a big change in their behaviors. 
If they are diagnosed with something, they then see him again the following month, and every 3 months after that. 




With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> OMG AlexS I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard, you are hilarious!! I think its pretty dang funny you wont post that on FB, but you'll post it here for all your "friends" to laugh at. Whats funny is I thought "shes so lucky shes got weather warm enough to wear a tank top!" instead of "oops theres a tatas shot"! And congrats on finding a new trainer! Wow spendy, but if she's everything you want in a trainer, it will be well worth the $. She's a dressage trainer? Sorry if I'm assuming, for some reason I read into that she was...


I used to have a motorcycle, and I have a lot of male biker friends on my FB. They'd pounce on that photo, it's much safer sharing it here. 

She's a jumper coach, which is what I want to do ultimately, but she's going to have to do some dressage with me initially as I've been fighting to get Lucas to collect.


----------



## AlexS

I have more pics of myself than I thought without the kids, so I don't need to blur out faces. Oh I can share pics of kids from our wedding as I got permission from their parents or the courts for that. 

I'll start with the nice ones from my wedding, where I spent a fortune looking like that, and then I'll be honest and share some every day pics too.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm afraid I can no longer comment on photos so I will retire to the fifth amendment from here on out to keep myself out of trouble! No seriously y'all are dangerous to share photos with.:twisted:

I have never seen any harm/death come to the ducks or geese at the local parks that are fed bread in the years I have been going there. I can tell they are the same ducks from their markings. I stopped feeding them the bread just for the side of caution after reading an article a few years back. Don't know if it has merit or not, just caution on my part.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Welcome AnotherHorseDad. Hope you like it here. This is a great place to be.
> 
> Well, went for that ride today and all I have to show for it are pictures of my behind, bahahahahaha! This one is not that bad......


Great picture I love the country side. I need to get some tank tops to wear riding to get some sun. I am Top heavey so I have a hard tim getting some that don't show to much Ta Ta's


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I'm afraid I can no longer comment on photos so I will retire to the fifth amendment from here on out to keep myself out of trouble! No seriously y'all are dangerous to share photos with.:twisted:
> 
> I have never seen any harm/death come to the ducks or geese at the local parks that are fed bread in the years I have been going there. I can tell they are the same ducks from their markings. I stopped feeding them the bread just for the side of caution after reading an article a few years back. Don't know if it has merit or not, just caution on my part.


Roadyy we are all Adults here and most over 40 Wink 
spit it out. or do we need to get you a few beers to loosen you up?


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Great picture I love the country side. I need to get some tank tops to wear riding to get some sun. I am Top heavey so I have a hard tim getting some that don't show to much Ta Ta's


Thank you. If you knew where to look you could probably see part of my house in that pic. Anyway, I always wear the grubbiest things to ride in and always hate to post pics of it. I need a riding wardrobe. :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Thank you. If you knew where to look you could probably see part of my house in that pic. Anyway, I always wear the grubbiest things to ride in and always hate to post pics of it. I need a riding wardrobe. :lol:


I hear you LOL if you saw the boots I ride in OMG they are crazy ugly! Up until latly I rode in sweatshirt Jeans and my nasty Boots mostly but now that it went from Cold t hot over night I want to find some tanks that work.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not a spitter....have fun with that one...lol

you already know your read headed butt makes me a cribber.

The rest of these ladies are just what the doctor ordered to keep a sane man insane and him in business.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I'm not a spitter....have fun with that one...lol
> 
> you already know your read headed butt makes me a cribber.
> 
> The rest of these ladies are just what the doctor ordered to keep a sane man insane and him in business.


**** Rick I can not stop Giggling. You are too funny And I will not touch the Spit BWahahaha


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I'm not a spitter....have fun with that one...lol
> 
> you already know your read headed butt makes me a cribber.
> 
> The rest of these ladies are just what the doctor ordered to keep a sane man insane and him in business.


What Wait...... when Did I post a butt picture:shock::shock::shock::shock: was I drunk posting again?


----------



## Roadyy

I don't mean to come off as a flirt or anything. I say my compliments to all of you ladies with the up most of respect for each and everyone of you, but Jimini Cricket they some good looking ladies up in this house!!!


----------



## nvr2many

AWE.........:hug:

I just do not know if I can keep real names=hf names strait.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I don't mean to come off as a flirt or anything. I say my compliments to all of you ladies with the up most of respect for each and everyone of you, but Jimini Cricket they some good looking ladies up in this house!!!


The men are purdy Handsome here too


----------



## nvr2many

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ^^^^ Where did my sun signature go????

I wanna report a theft!!

I went and looked and it was there in my CP so saved again and it's back, I feel so violated.


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda
It was me!! well not really but I tend to get blamed for everything anyway 
I am going to try to not forget names BUTT my CRS is terrible


----------



## nvr2many

LOL, thank you Lori, so far I have Sandi, Alex, Lori and Rick. :smile:


----------



## Roadyy

I'm sure Sereno, Stan and PB will appreciate the compliment, darlin.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So much for a clean horse! :shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> LOL, thank you Lori, so far I have Sandi, Alex, Lori and Rick. :smile:


I know Stan Is Stan ;0)


----------



## Critter sitter

Well Time to go Get loaded up and go to 4H practice maybe I'll have more pictures for ya'll.

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Roadyy

Good evening, Lori.


----------



## AlexS

Have a nice evening Lori. 



nvr2many said:


> AWE.........:hug:
> 
> I just do not know if I can keep real names=hf names strait.



That's impossible. Maybe we could all sign our posts with our names for a while, so we can try to remember. As my name and screen name is the same, I'm exempt.


----------



## Roadyy

I already do that with mine,hun.


----------



## Sereno

*OHhhhh .... boy.*

You have been busy today and I have not taken notes so I'll wing it and if you get missed.... tough. LOVE the photos and fun banter. I've already posted my photo.... go find me. LOL.

Roadyy. Looks like the trailer is coming along. How many pastures, corrals and stables do you think would fit on that "boat"? TWO bow thrusters? We TRY to keep ours mouths shut about certain things but DANG. What's a guy to do? Talk later and Ta-Ta! :shock:

Grace. Morningstar farm on Saddleback Mountain, Northwood, New Hampshire. 
Morningstar Sam was the prize show/breeding stallion. I don't even know what they trained the Morgans for? But I would think that the shows were more of 4H and State/County fairs. Summers starting around 8 years to 12. They sold all the horses my time I was 16.

Critter: Redhead? Never mind. Looking at your daughter reminds me of ours, just drop dead gorgeous. We locked her up! ........ I'n fact? I'm not sure if we every let her out. It's only been 18 years. Some family counseling helped back then and now at 32 is is a good daughter, wife and mother.

Let's NOT start in on our parents. Mine were divorced when I was 12 and they each played me like a fiddle. "You can choose your friends but not your parents." ??? Bet me.
....................
Wife Cary and Amado called ALL OVER THE D.R. looking for hay. NONE. We managed to get 5 bails from a friend. I guess I'll send the workers out into fields with machetes to start cutting. I noticed during our ride this morning people moving cows and horses to anywhere that had any hint of grass.

The land/tree crabs have moved into our place. They dig holes and eat the roots of grass and plants. Our guy Kalvin pulled about 30 out in an hour. To small for us and I don't care for crab so they went to a guy down the street that cooks them up. Also a large rat infestation, rats are small but lots of them; no photos of the 2 dozen that our men have done away with in the last week.










Rode this morning and being in the back, no way NOT to shoot from this angel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDJ9g3m836o

As I mentioned yesterday, ALL our horses come right up to us. Chican this last week or so... Even with Bones trying to help took us half and hour.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5GsGsePbf0

YouTube is having a problem and not loading as it usually does.
............

Spent some time working on two tractors, pulled the rear ends out and cleaned up the transmissions on both. Cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## AlexS

Ewww, that photo is awful. 

What are you going to do about hay Sereno?


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Ewww, that photo is awful.
> 
> What are you going to do about hay Sereno?


Just makes your britches itch doesn't it....ohhh wrong kind,eh?


----------



## Sereno

*Hard at work on the tractors!*










OK.... cleaned and repaired and faucet on FULL so we..... Ready to rock and WATER. ????










Why do people keep running into my fences? Donkey would really like to know!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, are you in competition with Stan for the "bad boy" award?


----------



## Roadyy

I thought he was already crowned the Ultimate Bad Boy.. I'm just here for the kicks and giggles. Oh and to right click save pics for later. lol


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Rick, are you in competition with Stan for the "bad boy" award?


AHHH. SEEEEE? I been good! :happydance:

Sorry Celeste... Rain then none and hot. No hay. I'm going to have to "water the pastures" anyway that I can.


----------



## corgi

You all just saw a pic of me with my Dad so I won't post another but my real name is Ladona. That is pronounced LaDonna but my parents decided to give me an uncommon name and then spell it unconventionally!


----------



## Roadyy

corgi said:


> You all just saw a pic of me with my Dad so I won't post another but my real name is Ladona. That is pronounced LaDonna but my parents decided to give me an uncommon name and then spell it unconventionally!


I meant to post this pic earlier when we were talking about your dad. I remember bringing up about my grandmother and her lung cancer a few years ago at some point in this thread. 

This is her on my last live visit with her about 3 weeks prior to her passing away.


----------



## Sereno

corgi said:


> You all just saw a pic of me with my Dad so I won't post another but my real name is Ladona. That is pronounced LaDonna but my parents decided to give me an uncommon name and then spell it unconventionally!


i thought that I was just getting "mature" when I started calling all the animals "Hey.... YOU!" Na. What my father called me. Just call me... by my buddies name; Sereno. It's Spanish meaning Serene in the masculine. (Why doesn't that fit?)

CORGI/Ladona.... how is your dad doing? Your mom AND you? I'm sorry to tell you about your name translated from Spanish into English. La dona = The donut. :shock:  BUT it is the feminine using the "La". WITH the little enya thingy then it is a respectful term of "Madame".... a lady.


----------



## Sereno

Try living with 61 years with my name...... Bruce.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hunter65 said:


> Great picts looks like you guys had a blast!
> Sorry about your dad. I can't imagine how hurtful that would be. Sometimes I don't know whats worse knowing your father who is an *** or not knowing at all. My hubby's father used to beat them when they were kids and I think that why he has some anger issues. He is a really awesome man but sometimes if he has had a bit too much wine can become a complete ***. My daughter on the other hand doesn't know her father at all. He was a complete *** who slept with half the town while I was pregnant. I left him when my daughter was 6 months old and moved back to my home town. The last time she saw him she was 3 and he didn't even hardly pat attention to her. We haven't heard from him in 20 years not a birthday card or Christmas present. How can they go through life like that? She will be 23 this year and is a very responsible pastry chef and works in a five star resort. She did go through some really bad times as a teenager with a lot of anger towards me and though we talk lots we aren't really close (though I keep trying). I can't imagine growing up not knowing who your father is and not feeling wanted. At least hubby knew (though it was terrible).


 Hey Hunter thanks....ya I think , bc of my dad and dating a over critical guy just like him for 6 years, I have an issue dealing with people being critical of me. My DH says I've really improved over the years....I used to be hyper-sensitive to people's criticisms....now I'm just sensitive!!!! :razz::grin: I try....I DO NOT like to be embarrassed in regards to intellect.....I was SO put down as a kid a bout being stupid (and I'm not) that I do become over sensitive to comments that degrade my smarts....or knowledge on a topic....not to say I'm not willing to learn or laugh at myself, but if people degrade me like those horse people did the other day.....my boots are too wide, you're stupid for not wearing a breast collar, you're trying to play perreilli .......THAT fries my A$$. :evil::evil: I will not bad mouth those people publically, that's not who I am.....but you bet your bottom dollar I'm stearing clear of them.....don't **** me off...you just lost some good $$$$$. :twisted:



Anyway....positive, positive...ok, this isn't positive, but had to share.......earlier my coworker texted and asked if I wanted my sub to do XYZ....I said, she can't possibly be done with everything I planned!! She said she didn't know what I wanted her to do for reading......then it dawned on me......I left my plan book open to Math.......I texted back.......tell the sub to TURN THE DANG PAGE in my plan book!!!!!:shock::shock::shock: I even color code my plans..math is blue, reading beige......ugh......I subbed for two years, so I know it's tough walking into different rooms.....but come on....if you notice everything you see is math lessons......there's gotta be reading somewhere!!!!!:|:???::rofl::rofl: Seriously....ya just gotta laugh!!! I can't wait to hear the stories from my students tomorrow! They will be all twisted up!!:rofl: Kids don't like change! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Bruce, I didn't mean to leave you out of the "bad boy" comment. You, Rick, and Stan are all close competitors.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is me........but I ain't tellin' ya my name!:wink:


----------



## Sereno

nickermaker71 said:


> this is me........but i ain't tellin' ya my name!:wink:


OH WOW! Good looking horse! Tell me the why's about the head gear ... on the horse. Nice back ground. Love your hat and the blue band works great ..... with the horse.

........ OK C... ?

Nice photo. Thank you.


----------



## AlexS

Looking good Nicker.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Alex! Loved your photos too! Loved the wedding dress! Beautiful!! 

Funny, I hadn't pictured you with short hair...kinda pictured you looking like my frielnds wife who is also originally from England....funny isn't it how you grow a picture in your mind!!!! haha. :lol:


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> It is great to have some one you can count on to care for your animals. I have no one  next weekend Hubby and kids are going camping and Off roading and I am staying home to care for my and everyone elses pets.. I will have 2 extra staying with me .. A former foster Border Collie and my Daughters yorkies Pup are coming for the weekend. I will also have 3 homes to Care for away from mine.. and the Ranch. I will be super Busy. But I do plan on relaxing some too. Between Running :wink:


 
Its a must to keep the women folk occupied while the men go camping and off roading. I believe we all would agree with that.


----------



## AlexS

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Alex! Loved your photos too! Loved the wedding dress! Beautiful!!
> 
> Funny, I hadn't pictured you with short hair...kinda pictured you looking like my frielnds wife who is also originally from England....funny isn't it how you grow a picture in your mind!!!! haha. :lol:


Thanks. I was married previously, and had a red dress then. There's not too much that's pure about me, so I didn't think I could rock white either time. :lol::lol:



















^^ Not my ex in the last photo, just a dear friend I was being silly with. 

My hair is currently long and tied in a pony all the time. I really hate the feel of it on my neck, but I grow it for Locks For Love. This will be my second time doing it, and I am nearly at the length they require. I think it might be the last time I do it though, I simply hate having long hair.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> This is me........but I ain't tellin' ya my name!:wink:


 
You O/K with being called knickers


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> You O/K with being called knickers



I nearly mentioned that earlier, but she might not know what it means to us. 

Knickers are ladies underwear in England and Oz. :lol::lol:
And it's pronounced the same way as nickers.

Amusing side note, I thought boxers were knickers for many years, as I only had a sister, and so my Mum referred to my Dad's undies as knickers as she didn't want to explain why his were different. I think I was about 12-13 when I found out that men didn't wear knickers.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I nearly mentioned that earlier, but she might not know what it means to us.
> 
> Knickers are ladies underwear in England and Oz. :lol::lol:
> And it's pronounced the same way as nickers.
> 
> Amusing side note, I thought boxers were knickers for many years, as I only had a sister, and so my Mum referred to my Dad's undies as knickers as she didn't want to explain why his were different. I think I was about 12-13 when I found out that men didn't wear knickers.


alexS what is that i see in your hand you are not a smoker are you. Some ribbing on the way if you are. 
take the k off and its nickers which is what i intended from the start. Trying to be a sensitive new age man by not being to out there.

Its 7pm Tuesday evening in NZ and i have just seen the news of the storms that have gone through parts of the States. I hope none of our forum members are caught up in it and my thoughts to those that have and suffered loss.


----------



## Stan

Since its photo time the poor man resting his head in his hands is married with children A painting taken from a photo about 8 years ago while on holiday on one of the islands in the Hauraki gulf Auckland.

The love of my life, its another one of me with my grand son being introduced to Savanah. I have found where she is and plan to visit in the coming summer. And SWMBO. 
Amoungst other titles I have been called frequently i'm Stan to the new comers and only called Stanley when being directed towards the corner for some comment I have made.


----------



## AlexS

I am a smoker (shuddup). My appointment at the fertility clinic is coming up on Weds, so I guess I will be quitting soon. Because you know, smoking is blamed for everything, even though every young lady I see in the ghetto where the office is is walking with a baby at 19 years old and a cig in her hand. 
Obviously, I'd never smoke while pregnant, just saying that will be factored in as a reason why I am at the clinic. 

In other news, the deep clean of our house started tonight. My Mother and Step Dad are coming in a month, and we have a lot of work to do. My Step Dad is a wonderful man, but he's OCD, he vacuums his car daily. Last time I saw them was 3 years ago, and he wouldn't sit on my sofa as there was minimal dog hair on it. I can't wait to see them, but heck it's going to be a lot of work before they arrive.


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning!*

So nice to visit the world of high fashion in cloths and hair. :? :lol: I think that most have seen what I wear everyday including my hat. :shock: MY hair is very long, for me, since I can not find a decent barber anywhere around. I tell them I want it medium short, leave me some hair. BUZZZZ... I'm a marine. :evil: I bought a do it yourself hair cut thingy so I'll have to have a go at that. :-(

Oh... I'm a smoker too and as Alex said.... (shuddup)!

Being 6:15 AM, not much to talk about yet other then.... I'm up, coffee is good and the sun is rising.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey Alex and Stan...you can call me knickers....as long as you not referring to it as calling me an A$$ . Lol:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Sereno

6:20 AM... See. It DOES rise!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morn in' Sereno! I'm up too....eating my oatmeal, coffee getting ready to mold the minds of America!! :lol:

Have a good day everyone! It's gonna be a hot one here today!! 🌞


----------



## Roadyy

I've been up since 4:50am and just turned on the laptop at work while eating my cinnamon Streusel cake. I'm now heading back a few pages to get caught up on the thread...Good morning to you all.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, that wasn't as far back as I thought I would have to go to catch up. Guess this means everyone is having a relaxing evening and enjoying life's highway. 

Knicker, the picture is a really good one of you and the horse. you both look very happy.

AlexS, and you call us men folk bad...you post pics of your bad self acting up in those pics, darlin..lol That dress looks great on you, btw.

Sereno, be glad you have hair to cut in anything other than a buzz and have it look decent. lol

Stan, that painting is impressive to me. I really like it a lot. The grandson is cute and nice momma.

I got some more work done on the trailer/float. One side of the tack floor is in, but it didn't go easily. The exterior wall is rotten so every time I got the weld too close it blew through. It made my welds look worse than I already had them looking. Ok, enough rambling, here are the pics.























Also here is the smoothed out weld that connects the two border panels.








It's getting there..


----------



## Hunter65

My thoughts and prayers go out to all the people affected by the tornadoes in Oklahoma.

Alex I LOVE LOVE LOVE your red dress.

And YES I am a smoker too shuddup lol


----------



## Sereno

*Upset Donkey!*

I got moving a little early so I could check and confirm that we still don't have any water. Big 10-4 on not having any. Also means that we have none coming into our cisterns on our main property but I had planned for that years ago. We store around 60K gallons including pool water plus we catch rain from our roof that is plumbed into one of the cisterns. Then it all can be pumped thru filters and a UV purification system.

ANYway. To check the pasture water I walk right past donkey that always gets his morning grain first thing when he sees me. As I'm returning he shows me that he is a little .... upset.


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> In other news, the deep clean of our house started tonight. My Mother and Step Dad are coming in a month, and we have a lot of work to do. My Step Dad is a wonderful man, but he's OCD, he vacuums his car daily. Last time I saw them was 3 years ago, and he wouldn't sit on my sofa as there was minimal dog hair on it. I can't wait to see them, but heck it's going to be a lot of work before they arrive.


Alex, you've got this all wrong. The man loves to clean. He hates dirt. Leave the mess till he gets there. Hand him a vacuum cleaner. He won't be a bit bored while he visits...............


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Its a must to keep the women folk occupied while the men go camping and off roading. I believe we all would agree with that.


UMMM I do not Agree with that :evil:
I would do anything to have 2 days that I do not have to worry about caring for a living creature.. I have not had one day like that in over 14 years. and as for a vacation or even staycation I have not had in 6 years.
but the rest of the family have gone to Colorado, Kansas, South Dakota and other places. I don't see me getting a break any time soon.


----------



## Celeste

Stan was just being bad.


----------



## Cacowgirl

You guys are too funny-love the light-hearted banter here. Great picture of a lovely sunrise-thanks for that Sereno. Nice to see pics of our thread members-I'm terrible w/all that. I'm pretty well recovered from whatever the pain attack was on Friday evening-hope to never feel anything like that again! Our weather has been pretty nice for AZ recently, but I know that HEAT is right around the corner. Hubby filled our water tank yesterday, so laundry is the next thing on my activity list-LOL.


----------



## Farmchic

> called Stanley when being directed towards the corner for some comment I have made.


So then Stanley it is :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry all if I seem out of sorts today. Yesterday after I left here was not good. 
Cody Trailered Great BUT that is where it stopped.

Daughter and I pulled up at the barn and I heard some one calling my name franticly. I jump out of the Pick up and start running toward the north dry lot where emily and her daughter are at with the horse her daughter rides. 
Emily is Yelling Lori!!! she dead Maggie is Dead!! I was in total shock!! Maggie 6 year old AQHA and the perfect healthy looking horse was Dead and Danea was Sobbing histaricly beside her. 
Seeing that Little Girl "15yo" there with that sweet sweet horse Broke my heart.
We were just out on a trail ride with our horses on Saturday. Maggie was trained by Danae She was SO good with her. 
This was a self Care lot But I was always Checking on her when ever I was there. She was yesterday morning.
It looks like she Colliced But I am not sure She had Blood Coming from her nose. I have never been that close to a dead horse.
I didn't sleep last night. Every time I closed my eyes I saw Maggie and Danae galloping bareback through the pastures. Then I would see her laying there lifeless.
I was scared to go to the barn today . I knew the horse was still there as it was to late for them to come get her last night. I kept thinking I would find vultures on her or a coyote or some thing. I keep tearing up. I don't know what I would do if it were one of my horses. I and scared to death now.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Critter, that is one of my worst fears. I don't know what I would do if it was Hunter. How horrible for that poor girl.


----------



## Celeste

That is so hard to take. It sounds like it was colic. Not much else will take them out that fast. I feel sorry for the kid.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Stan was just being bad.


I know but I am a emotional today  and a bit bitter that I have to stay home.


----------



## Farmchic

Aww that's terrible. Poor girl and poor horse. Death is so hard. 

Hang in there and try to enjoy your time alone, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> I know but I am a emotional today  and a bit bitter that I have to stay home.


That is understandable. You've had a bad day.


----------



## Critter sitter

Maggie was not her horse But Should have been. She trained and cared for her for the past 2 years.
Her owner Roberto thinks some one Poisoned her. I think it was what he was feeding her.
I wont even start on what the owners fed her.......
I guess she had always had a bad for you diet .. she sure didn't look like she was not fed right though. 
these pictures were taken Saturday afternoon




her and Cody became instant BF and GF. they were so cute together.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> I know but I am a emotional today  and a bit bitter that I have to stay home.


I am sorry you and everyone else when they have experienced the death of a horse for the first time. Especially one you are emotionally attached to.

As for the va/stacation, is it not possible for them to run the daily calls while you get away for a weekend to recharge? Or is this a case of you choosing to stay and be responsible for the daily activities so they can go on?

I hope you can find some time to yourself at some point to rest yourself, hun. We all have to at some point to keep from losing ourselves. We get lost in the world we created around us and forget that it needs us to refresh so we can continue to grow in it.

Will keep you and the kids in my prayers.


----------



## Critter sitter

honestly I don't think they could do it Rick. and after yesterday I would be afraid to let anyone try.


----------



## With Grace

****....I had a whole big post typed and then it vanished!

critter - I'm so sorry about Maggie. How devastating for you and the girl. ((Hugs!!)) I'd be a wreck to find that at the barn. 

Well, I've decided against putting up pics of myself, as you ladies are all so gorgeous I'll just let you think I fall in that category too. 

Rains are back, all week. Memorial weekend is supposed to be cold and rain. I'm heading East of the mountains to find the sun, I'm tired of shivering in my own house. 

Has anyone heard from our old friend SusanC in awhile? Been wondering how she's doing.

Havent decided what to do about Lizzie - I think I did share that three years ago we had to have her bottom jaw replaced with a synthetic bone graft? Her jaw deteriorated and she lost most of her bottom teeth. It was from neglect as a young dog, before we got her. The vet at that time did tell me it could continue to deteriorate further back, and my heart is telling me that is whats happening again. If so, I will have to let her go. It was sooooo expensive and she was in so much pain for so long with the recovery. I'm going to see if we can get her jaw xrayed to confirm, though I'm dreading that, Ijust know thats what it is


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear that WG. Stay hopeful for the least problem and prepared for the worst. I know I don't have many more years left with Bud as his arthritis is getting worse even with the better diet and exercise. My wife got him a month before our youngest daughter was born and she will be 13 on Halloween. He loves swimming along the edge of the pond where his feet still touch, but whines because he can't find the easy way back out. lol

Lori, I hope they are able to get Maggie taken care before she attracts to many varmint and becomes a nightmare for anyone. Maybe this will be a wake up call for the owner and the poor feed choices. 

Cacowgirl, I hope everything works out for you and DH with the jobs and laundry.


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> ****....I had a whole big post typed and then it vanished!
> 
> critter - I'm so sorry about Maggie. How devastating for you and the girl. ((Hugs!!)) I'd be a wreck to find that at the barn.
> 
> Well, I've decided against putting up pics of myself, as you ladies are all so gorgeous I'll just let you think I fall in that category too.
> 
> Rains are back, all week. Memorial weekend is supposed to be cold and rain. I'm heading East of the mountains to find the sun, I'm tired of shivering in my own house.
> 
> Has anyone heard from our old friend SusanC in awhile? Been wondering how she's doing.
> 
> Havent decided what to do about Lizzie - I think I did share that three years ago we had to have her bottom jaw replaced with a synthetic bone graft? Her jaw deteriorated and she lost most of her bottom teeth. It was from neglect as a young dog, before we got her. The vet at that time did tell me it could continue to deteriorate further back, and my heart is telling me that is whats happening again. If so, I will have to let her go. It was sooooo expensive and she was in so much pain for so long with the recovery. I'm going to see if we can get her jaw xrayed to confirm, though I'm dreading that, I just know that's what it is


HUgs It is so hard to make that call on letting a beloved Family fur kid go  We locst Gracies brother just a few months ago and now she is still not eating. I wake up every morning with her next to me cuddled up And I am afraid she'll be gone. she is so Skinny but she seems to want live. So I keep trying. I pray that Lizzie gets well.


----------



## Critter sitter

I just want to leave work and go be with my horses  
But I don't want to go there thinking they might be removing Maggie. 
I hope they move her before I get there tonight. 
I just feel lost today......


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> I just want to leave work and go be with my horses
> But I don't want to go there thinking they might be removing Maggie.
> I hope they move her before I get there tonight.
> I just feel lost today......


Catch the first flight here and you can be with my horses out on a beautiful spring fed creek trail. Take you out to ride on the beaches of the Gulf of Mexico. Window shopping all through Pier Park. Send you up in a parasail behind a boat then go scuba diving around some of the wrecks. We have the largest night club in the US with Club LaVela that holds 3000 people. Some amazing restaurants to savor your most delicate palate.



Ok, maybe I went a little overboard, but hope you can spend time with the horses this afternoon to get some snuggle loving.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Catch the first flight here and you can be with my horses out on a beautiful spring fed creek trail. Take you out to ride on the beaches of the Gulf of Mexico. Window shopping all through Pier Park. Send you up in a parasail behind a boat then go scuba diving around some of the wrecks. We have the largest night club in the US with Club LaVela that holds 3000 people. Some amazing restaurants to savor your most delicate palate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I went a little overboard, but hope you can spend time with the horses this afternoon to get some snuggle loving.


you had me till the Club thing NO thank you on that. I would go to Pinellas Park and pick up Mom and bring her up we could all enjoy a ride then sit and listen to the crickets and have a drink


----------



## Roadyy

I don't drink or do the club thing either. lol Haven't seen the inside of a bar since I closed mine on the Ms./Al. line up in Columbus,Ms. back in December of '02.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I don't drink or do the club thing either. lol Haven't seen the inside of a bar since I closed mine on the Ms./Al. line up in Columbus,Ms. back in December of '02.


I'll admit I do drink but not to get drunk or even a buzz just to hang out and relax. and mostly at home or the barn. sitting in the gator watching the pasture and the Flag off the highway a mile Yonder.


----------



## Roadyy

I stopped drinking completely about 6 years ago. Thanks to my 12 yr old daughter Amber.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I stopped drinking completely about 6 years ago. Thanks to my 12 yr old daughter Amber.


OK that was not much info. But if you don't care to share I understand


----------



## Clayton Taffy

roadyy said:


> catch the first flight here and you can be with my horses out on a beautiful spring fed creek trail. Take you out to ride on the beaches of the gulf of mexico. Window shopping all through pier park. Send you up in a parasail behind a boat then go scuba diving around some of the wrecks. We have the largest night club in the us with club lavela that holds 3000 people. Some amazing restaurants to savor your most delicate palate.


xxxxxx


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> OK that was not much info. But if you don't care to share I understand


Well, you know I had to get your interest peaked before just telling my story..lol

I was a casual drinker after owning the bar because before running a bar I was a healthy drinker. I wasn't much for beer because it made me urinate too much and I couldn't hold it. Liquor and shine were my choice of fluid. I could drink a 5th of Evan and be more sober than a beer drinker after 3 beers. For future reference in the story, I NEVER DID DRINK AND DRIVE.

Anyways, I was enjoying a beer on the back porch one humid fall afternoon while my daughter and wife were watching movies in the air conditioned living room. Apparently the movie had a scene where the dad was drinking pretty heavy and decided to make a run to the store. He was home alone with his 8 yr old son and took him with him. He was T-boned by another drunk driver who ran a red light and killed the little boy.

My daughter came out there at 6 yrs old and told me about the scene then followed it with a gentle request for me to stop drinking so I wouldn't hurt her or her brother and sisters. I started to try and explain to her that I never drink and drive under any circumstances, but felt that if she had that much passion towards the subject then I could honor that for the good of her future. It has been a worthwhile exemption since then as we have continued to grow in our relationship to this day. 

I pick on her every once in awhile about buying a pack of beer when at the grocery store. She looks up at me with a smoot frown and hands on her hip, shaking that finger...You know you can't have any beer after you promised"... then smiles and gives me a hug and kiss.

The End


----------



## AlexS

Oh Critter, I am so terribly sorry. What a horrendous experience, and made much worse so because the kids saw it. 

With Grace, don't be silly about the pics. I deliberately chose the pics of me that were flattering. Did you see the one of me with McLain Ward? I look like crap. I also have terrible posture, and often look like this. 

Have you tried to get your dog to eat human food, like hot dogs, or chicken breasts?


----------



## Roadyy

Oh and for some of you..I was also a smoker of 2 packs a day until Thankgiving 2011. I quit cold turkey. Well, I slowed down from Monday to Wednesday and had my last one that Wednesday night around 9 pm.


----------



## Critter sitter

that is awesome of you Rick . I quit Smoking because of a similar story with my daughter. And it helped me stay smoke free when I saw what cancer did to my Gamma and now my mother.


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Oh Critter, I am so terribly sorry. What a horrendous experience, and made much worse so because the kids saw it.
> 
> With Grace, don't be silly about the pics. I deliberately chose the pics of me that were flattering. Did you see the one of me with McLain Ward? I look like crap. I also have terrible posture, and often look like this.
> 
> Have you tried to get your dog to eat human food, like hot dogs, or chicken breasts?


and did you see the one of me all sweaty in the trailer. :shock:


----------



## AlexS

Congrats Rick and Critter for the smoking, or lack of. 

Critter, we are all horse people, to us sweaty is a good look.


----------



## Critter sitter

we have tried pretty much everything Chicken Turkey Fish Beef and yes even Hotdogs. Yams Cheese and Yogurt too and some rice.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> we have tried pretty much everything Chicken Turkey Fish Beef and yes even Hotdogs. Yams Cheese and Yogurt too and some rice.


Have you tried cottage cheese?

I learned it from Mennonites when I was a milk man. They would get 5lb tubs every week from me and I finally asked what they were using it for. They told me they fed it to their dogs to improve the coat and health. i started my dogs on it and within a month I could tell the difference in the shine and health of the coat.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Have you tried cottage cheese?
> 
> I learned it from Mennonites when I was a milk man. They would get 5lb tubs every week from me and I finally asked what they were using it for. They told me they fed it to their dogs to improve the coat and health. i started my dogs on it and within a month I could tell the difference in the shine and health of the coat.


yes that too...


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, then I have nothing else to offer except thoughts and prayers... Hopefully something is found to help her and you fix the issue. I hope it is soon to ease the suffering for both of you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Ok, then I have nothing else to offer except thoughts and prayers... Hopefully something is found to help her and you fix the issue. I hope it is soon to ease the suffering for both of you.


Thank you Rick Me too .


----------



## Farmchic

_I don't know if it would make a difference, but my Dad raised beagles for awhile and when one would get sick and stop eating he would always make them eat a raw egg. Just thought I'd throw that out there just in case._


----------



## Roadyy

In other news...I have been approached about taking over a boarding facility. It would be my business, not a manager. I would lease the property. The guy that has the property leased now is about to lose it do to his customers leaving. He has not been providing hay or planting grass in the pastures like he was suppose to. I'm suppose to be going to look at it after work today then take some time researching costs and resources to make it work.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> In other news...I have been approached about taking over a boarding facility. It would be my business, not a manager. I would lease the property. The guy that has the property leased now is about to lose it do to his customers leaving. He has not been providing hay or planting grass in the pastures like he was suppose to. I'm suppose to be going to look at it after work today then take some time researching costs and resources to make it work.



How many horses can you board there? We have 27 at the barn where I board and it is huge work.


----------



## Sereno

*Oh Critter, I feel so much for you!*

Not easy I know! :-( My heart and head are with you. I KNOW that everyone here would like to ease all the pain and now your new worry, we would like to hold your hand, give you and others a little time.... if only we could.

We are all scattered around the World and yet we can share, support, vent and understand. Being so many it is wonderful to share our good times and we have quite a few. But we also can share our not so good times and that is part of our family here. The part I like most.

Hugging you Critter and all around you.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Roadyy.... IF you DARE look at a boarding place with looking at what I'm looking at (still) you.... I wish you luck. I would be nice to have some GOOD people in on a place.


----------



## Sereno

*Lo siento mucho, señor.*

I got out all the hair cutting stuff out, including what we use on the horses, and I asked Amado to "do-me".

After a short time.... ? WHY did he keep saying the above? Why did my wife gasp?

I can only see it from the front and... better then I've had in over 10 years.

I feel a little chill on the back of my head.

My hat fits now... at LAST. Guess I'll wear that since it has such a good fit..... from my point of view.


----------



## Sereno

Good Evening. No. You don't get a photo of a sun set. THAT you have to go out and find for yourselves.

No water and main power out. Horses in with NO problems tonight. Wife did a rotisserie chicken on the BBQ with roasted potatoes... sour cream too.

We are sooo tired of the cable TV alphabet program re-runs.

So picked out selection from our VHS selection.. "Somewhere in Time".

Good night and see all of you tomorrow......... SERENO.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh critter I am so very sorry to here about the loss. Our family knows about unexpected horse deaths.....as one of our horses was shot by a poacher one night. My found her the next morning....it was terrible and heart wrenching. Hugs to you!!!!

Congrats to all of you who gave up smoking! I gave my parents fits...they stopped!!  never a habit I luckily started....although I do like to sit down to a nice glass of wine once in a while. DH and I enjoy a good cocktail hour out on the deck some evenings before dinner.....&#55356;&#57208;

Ok all....I'm At iit again!!!!! That horse trader got some new ones!!!! Check it out! 

Horses for sale - Horses for Sale

Funny, I ran down to the Amish guy, he's our farrier, to make an appointment tonight.....one of my former students dad was there, so we started talking about this kris smith guy......the Amish farrier guy knows him!!! That small town USA for ya! Can't get away with nothin'. Lol. Had only good things to say! That's positive!! 


Oh.....returned to school to hear nothing but horrible things about my sub yesterday!!!!!! :evil: she'll never be back in my room again!!!!! Principal assured me of that!!:thumbsup:

I hear all of talking about your aging pups....ours is too! It will be a sad, sad day when our doggie goes.....she's our child!!! She is a border mix ,and will turn 12 this month. She does well, but is developing neuropathy in her hind legs so we use a step to get her in the car and bed. Exercise seems to help...but it's sad to watch her legs shake. She has also developed two tumors, but the vet thinks they are benign. We know our time is limited.....we love her to pieces every single day! :hug:


Tell me what horses you like!!! I am planning on a journey Thursday!!! Why not??? :happydance:

Have a wonderful night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Our sunset!


----------



## Celeste

Nickermaker, I'd buy this one: Zipp is a 10 year old Registered AQHA Gelding
Assuming he is sound and half as good as they say.


----------



## AlexS

Can't pass advise on the horses as I know nothing about western, but Zipp's pasterns look off to me. I prefer how Savannah looks. 


In other news, I just took my dog out, and my neighbors are either having loud sex, or she is whimpering. Not very sure what to do about that one, other than keeping popping out and having a listen. I want to make sure she's ok, not really interested in hearing them do the deed.


----------



## AlexS

Well that's wonderful. I just took the other dog out and I believe they are just being a couple. I so didn't need to hear that. 

Serves me right I suppose. I wasn't trying to be nosy, I just wanted to make sure she wasn't being beaten or there was something wrong with her young child. 

And now I need ear bleach.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Well, that wasn't as far back as I thought I would have to go to catch up. Guess this means everyone is having a relaxing evening and enjoying life's highway.
> 
> Knicker, the picture is a really good one of you and the horse. you both look very happy.
> 
> AlexS, and you call us men folk bad...you post pics of your bad self acting up in those pics, darlin..lol That dress looks great on you, btw.
> 
> Sereno, be glad you have hair to cut in anything other than a buzz and have it look decent. lol
> 
> Stan, that painting is impressive to me. I really like it a lot. The grandson is cute and nice momma.
> 
> I got some more work done on the trailer/float. One side of the tack floor is in, but it didn't go easily. The exterior wall is rotten so every time I got the weld too close it blew through. It made my welds look worse than I already had them looking. Ok, enough rambling, here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 192001
> 
> View attachment 192009
> 
> View attachment 192017
> 
> 
> Also here is the smoothed out weld that connects the two border panels.
> View attachment 192025
> 
> 
> It's getting there..


 
O/k just to get it right The horse is Savannah clyde TB cross the kid is my grand son the other male is my son and the momma is she who must be obeyed. didn't I do well.:wink::wink:


----------



## Stan

Critter I was being a male pig with my comment. It was similar to the old joke why do they have toe kicks around the kitchen benches. Sorry to hear about the horse. I often wonder how i would handle losing one of mine. Sit the men folk down and plan a family holiday. One where they do the cooking and you get to relax. or get away with a friend and let them look after the critters. 

Now for the smokers. I too was a smoker I never had one out of my hand a chain smoker 4 packs a day no trouble. About 16 years ago I quit. It was easer than I thought it would be and I'm sure if I had not quit when I did, the heart attack 18 months ago would have been the end.

You know, the day I realised I was a drug addict was the day I stopped. Smokers don't look on their addiction in the same light as drug addicts who use a needle. But the only difference is the choice of drug. A final note, did you know the bigest killer is not cannabis, P, heron or any of the hard drugs it is nicotine.

From that we move onto the consumption of beer And I freely admitt I don't drink much. Most of it is spilt on my shirt:shock:

I won't touch on the subject again.


----------



## Stan

*I hate all this terrorist business. I used to love the days when you could look at an unattended bag on a train or bus and think to yourself. 'I'm going to take that.'*
My miss spent youth is showing in that one



*Man in a hot air balloon is lost over Ireland ..... He looks down and sees a farmer in the fields and shouts to him, "where am I?" The Irish farmer looks back up and shouts back. "You're in that basket."*





Someone has nicked one of my carrots


----------



## Roadyy

Sandi, I didn't get to go look it over yesterday, but from the limited description I was given there are 16 stalls in the main barn, 3 of which have run in paddocks. The barn also has a wash rack, huge tack room, vet room and a nice lounge. There are 9 pastures that I can count from the Google map view and a very large pond on the back of the property. It has a large outdoor arena and round pen in the same pasture. I think I still have the overview shot of the property saved. Let me look real quick.

Here is google map shot of the property.









KnickerMaker, check your board messages. Apparently I picked 2 of the same horses as was advised by others, but I did like Zipp and think his pasterns looked off because of the way they parked him. I thought it was photo illusion and think he is worth looking over real good. I think Savannah is the pick of the litter, but know you are looking for a gelding as I posted in the message. lol


Stan, You did better at allowing her to choose you than you did with Stella. lol I see nothing to complain about in that picture what so ever. 


Bruce, If I knew I could get away often enough to make it worth my while then I would be all over checking into that property with you. 

Good morning all and look forward to some great conversations today. I feel somewhat frisky this morning since I got to go for a short ride yesterday instead of working on the trailer/float.

Its a blurry camera phone pic as we are riding along the side of the highway.


----------



## corgi

Critter, I am so sorry you all went through that with the death of the horse. I am lucky that we haven't experienced that yet at the place we board. We did lose one of the horses a couple of months ago, but he colicked very badly overnight and was put down by the vet and buried before we went out there so we were spared seeing it. He was owned by a lady in the military and she is overseas right now and couldn't be there so the BO stayed with him as he was put down. 

Nicker, I really liked those horses. I am partial to red roans because I rode an incredible one out on Montana at a ranch for a week in 2011 I have a soft spot for red roan geldings ever since. His name was Roany. Not very original.

Hubby rode a paint gelding named Concho. He had one white paint splash on his belly. These were the nicest horses I have I have ever had the pleasure to ride and it was a vacation of a lifetime! The pictures we have from that place are amazing. Makes me want to retire there...or at least save up some money and spend another week. It is Mcginnis Meadow Cattle Ranch if anyone wants to look it up. If you look at their newlsetter (The Highline) archives, you can find the May 21, 2011 newlestter and see a pic of me crossing some deep water and smiling from ear to ear! If you have seen the movie "Buck" , the ranch is featured in it. Buck is good friends with the owner. Here is a pic of hubby and me and Concho and Roany. Gosh, I want to go back!


----------



## Critter sitter

Sereno said:


> I got out all the hair cutting stuff out, including what we use on the horses, and I asked Amado to "do-me".
> 
> After a short time.... ? WHY did he keep saying the above? Why did my wife gasp?
> 
> I can only see it from the front and... better then I've had in over 10 years.
> 
> I feel a little chill on the back of my head.
> 
> My hat fits now... at LAST. Guess I'll wear that since it has such a good fit..... from my point of view.


pictures??? Me being a hair stylist I must see!!! hehehe


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you all for your kind words.
Maggie will be missed.

The "Van" came before I got to the barn tonight so I didn't have to see her getting taken away. her owner and I had a heart to heart and I am hoping he understands now that horses don'tt have the same stomachs as a cow. His hay was terrible Plumes of mold puffed out of it when I went and looked at it and it was full of fox tail. He brought me some tail hair Because I asked him too I am going to make him and Danae a keepsake from her hair..


----------



## Critter sitter

Doc and Cody were running and playing in the arena yesterday as I cleaned stalls. Some how he got a terrible scratch on his rump .. Boo hoo he was looking so nice.. Can I just put him in a bubble???


----------



## Roadyy

Ouch. That looks like it felt good when it happened... Not! Should leave a nice scar for a few weeks til it heals over.

I need to take the camera out to the barn tonight to get a better pic of Boo's leg wound. It is completely healed over the open area now, but still gets treatment as it is puffy and swollen. He walks and lopes after the other horses on it so he doesn't show any signs of being lame from it. I need to get back to working on him lifting the back legs for the farrier as he has gotten pretty good with me on the fronts.


----------



## corgi

Isabella seems to have a new cut, scratch, or scrape every time I see her. Luckily, none are bad enough to need the vet. I just wash it out, put on an antiobiotic ointment, and then slather it with Swat to keep the flies off it. I just wish I knew what she was cutting herself on. I have walked the fenceline looking for sharp places and can't find anything. Very frustrating!


----------



## Roadyy

I know that feeling when it comes to scraps. It took us awhile to figure out where Boo got his injury from.


Ok, people I need some advice. 

Have been talking to DW about plans for this weekend. I was thinking of taking Saturday off so I can haul a couple of horses up to the vet for their coggins test then possibly go hit some trails when I leave there. Either Ecofina Creek trails or trails up in Cottondale,Fl. She isn't into riding again yet and would rather go to the stinking beach. I said I would agree to go to the stinking beach Sunday after church, but Monday I wanted to do some more trails or go to Marianna Caverns since they are only a half an hour up the road from us and I've never been like they have.
marianna caverns state park florida - Bing Images

What say you all?


Side notes: Vet is in Chipley,Fl which is an hours drive north because I don't trust the vets here in PC,Fl. 

The beach we go to is in Mexico Beach,Fl which is an hours drive east of PC, so 45 minute drive.

Just some info to give a more informed response.


----------



## Celeste

I think that my husband rides with me because he feels guilty if he doesn't spend time with me. Roadyy, maybe you can figure out how to put a guilt trip on the DW. 

My horse hasn't gotten scratched or dinged up, but she does have an ugly welt on her belly from something biting or stinging her. That had to hurt.

Roadyy, I just looked at the link for Marianna Caverns. I want to go!


----------



## Roadyy

I'm going to look over two ridden horses tomorrow after work and got a call on another possible. Both horses I'm going to look at tomorrow sound to be around 16hh,gelding and mare. The other horse I was contacted about today was just for holding until a yard sale fund raiser for a kid who needs a delicate surgery. The horse will be on auction and is ridden daily by a small child so should be a broke horse. I expressed my fear for them taking a horse for this type of situation due to possibly being stuck with it if it does have any takers. I want to look it over before agreeing to keeping it at my place so I don't get stuck with a horse that has no future. I dearly cherish the handicapped lady, who is the mother of a very close friend, but know she has no where to keep it or means to care for it if it doesn't go through. I don't know if the person donating it is willing to take it back if it doesn't sell. These are all questions Equining minds want to know.


Hopefully I can find another horse or two that is ready for the trails and sound so she can get back to riding with me.


----------



## Critter sitter

No vet call for the Scratch Just some Doc underwoods horse meds and baking powder. I will re add for a couple days and he will be fine. 


Rick I would do the Ride and then caverns I am not a beach person though unless it is on horseback


----------



## Farmchic

Roady is there not a beach nearby that would be people and horse friendly? DW probably just wants to relax by the water anyway.


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone. Just wanted to say hello. I have been lurking lately but have not felt like posting. I guess it is because hubby has been off and we have been hanging out. Went for afternoon rides Sunday and Monday was very nice. Been raining since yesterday and not going to let up for a couple days. :-(.

CS, I am also a licensed Cosmetologist. Gave it up to raise kids tho and only do family now. I was gonna say, send me a ticket I will cut your hair, lol. Also sorry to hear about the horse Maggie, that is very sad!! 

Hope everyone has a great day! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and why am I the only one with my name in my signature. Didn't ya'll get AlexS memo??? :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

She just wants out of the house since she will be kid free Saturday. She texted me awhile ago and now is requested getting an above ground pool for the back yard and just lounge around it instead of the beach. 

I would rather go to the beach than add another chore to the list that will last more than one day. I tried talking her into going to the creek and either spending the day at the picnic area around the natural spring or going kayaking. Just think about it, floating down a 65* creek and stopping along the way for a picnic before pulling out at the landing near the spring fed pool. Doesn't that sound more intriguing than sitting around a beach filled with half naked bodies that are bound to taste like salt from the gulf....hmmmm let me get back to you on this.


----------



## Celeste

Go to the beach. Put in the pool. Once you do both, you have your guilt trip plan established.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to say hello. I have been lurking lately but have not felt like posting. I guess it is because hubby has been off and we have been hanging out. Went for afternoon rides Sunday and Monday was very nice. Been raining since yesterday and not going to let up for a couple days. :-(.
> 
> CS, I am also a licensed Cosmetologist. Gave it up to raise kids tho and only do family now. I was gonna say, send me a ticket I will cut your hair, lol. Also sorry to hear about the horse Maggie, that is very sad!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and why am I the only one with my name in my signature. Didn't ya'll get AlexS memo??? :lol:


we have alot in common you and I


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Roady is there not a beach nearby that would be people and horse friendly? DW probably just wants to relax by the water anyway.


Yes there is a beach about an hour or so away at Santa Rosa beach, but I need to get the coggins done on Trusty before going down the road with him, hence the vet trip Sat morning. I haven't been to that beach as we always go the opposite direction to Mexico Beach to stay away from all of the traffic.




nvr2many said:


> Hope everyone has a great day! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and why am I the only one with my name in my signature. Didn't ya'll get AlexS memo??? :lol:


HaHa I had mine in my sig before you, darlin dear. Also glad to see you are getting quality time with your DH.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> She just wants out of the house since she will be kid free Saturday. She texted me awhile ago and now is requested getting an above ground pool for the back yard and just lounge around it instead of the beach.
> 
> I would rather go to the beach than add another chore to the list that will last more than one day. I tried talking her into going to the creek and either spending the day at the picnic area around the natural spring or going kayaking. Just think about it, floating down a 65* creek and stopping along the way for a picnic before pulling out at the landing near the spring fed pool. Doesn't that sound more intriguing than sitting around a beach filled with half naked bodies that are bound to taste like salt from the gulf....hmmmm let me get back to you on this.



THE CREEK!!!!!!! yes yes 
we used to go to Crystal river I loved it there


----------



## With Grace

Well this beach lover has to give a vote for the beach...but if horses were the alternative, I'd gladly give up the beach to go ride!


----------



## Critter sitter

Well my daughter is now officially a sophomore! She is making me feel Old.. But I am so proud of her


----------



## Celeste

My daughter finally graduated from college! She has a degree in art. It seems that she took the scenic route to graduation rather than the fast track. I mean, why not with Mom paying and all?


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

My daughter had her appointment with the orthopedic yesterday. 

She's off horses for probably 2 months. It could have been worse; they aren't talking surgery, yet. 

After a long talk with her and my wife, if the horse passes it's vet check, we're still going to buy it even though Ev can't ride for a while.


----------



## As You Wish

Hello all my fellow mature equestrians. I am 52, started riding when I was 9. Stopped at 17. Started riding again when I was 49. The moment I got on my horse, it was like I had never stopped riding. It all came back to me. I started by sponsering my friends 5 yr old Arabian mare. I now own her and a 16yr old 1/2 Arabian. They are the loves of my life. Right after I bought the 5 yr old I had a stroke. She was the best medicine I could have ever asked for. She knew I was not quite right and was so quiet and gentle with me. Well, that was two years ago and we have gone to several hunter/jumper shows, with many blues to her credit. 

I recently moved my girls to a new barn and teach english riding to beginners. I plan on riding and teaching for many years to come. I feel out of place in the world sometimes but when I am on a horse, that is where I am meant to be.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Celeste

Welcome to the coolest thread around "As You Wish". You can add a name in your signature if you want to. I also ride an Arabian.


----------



## corgi

Another Horse Dad, glad the news wasn't worse. There is a lot your daughter can do if you end up buying the horse and she can't ride for a while. Just spending some time on the ground will be beneficial to them both! Let us know what happens.

As You Wish, welcome! This is quite a wonderful group of people here. We have lots of fun and are very supportive. Horses sure can be healing can't they? Glad you have recovered and we look forward to learning more about you!


----------



## Stan

Hi all had a short day at work have come down with a bug of some discription so its a sick day.

Another Horses Dad. I assume when the horse arrives you will keep it fit by riding untill your daughter can.

Roadyy. You should know by how we never win. You will end up at the beach.

I put forward for consideration the testing of the salt content on the half naked bods of the gentler persuasion. Should you survive the Police, slaped face, or invites, not to mention the embarrassment from the tirade of abuse from DW. She who must be obeyed won't ask you to the beach again, because, she won't talk to you again. I know what I would do.:shock::twisted:


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Stan said:


> Another Horses Dad. I assume when the horse arrives you will keep it fit by riding untill your daughter can.


I don't ride. The trainer will lunge this horse.


----------



## Sereno

*Kinda like nor today too.*

I just did a quick scan so a quick reply. 

Horse dad: Thanks for the update and hope that your daughter recovers soon BUT don't push it. It took my 60+ wife a FULL YEAR to recover from broken and cracked ribs. Started slow in a controlled area in 4 months but it did take a full year.

Another new person: WELCOME!

Roadyy: NO POOL. I got two.... you can have one.... you can have both. The maintenance and TIME will kill you. Take your wife where ever she wants to go. One day at the beach will save you two hours a day on the pool.

Alex: I DO hope you are well.

Who's horse got a little scratch? Sorry.

Our horse shoe guy FINALLY showed up since Sereno is way off gate. Front shoe bad and/or diaper rash was on my mind. Ahhhh. Boy....... did I mess up and miss something? Sereno has had a "diaper rash" that will not go away so thought that it might be putting off his gate BUT since it was not going away.... I KNEW something else was going on. His sheath is infected... so he has a temp that makes him hot and causes the diaper rash and throws off his gate.

Ya... our farrier is a better vet then our local vet that will not come within 10 feet of our horse. Our real vet is 5 hours away. ANYWAY.... Juan needs "stuff" that no one around here has so goes 2 hours to get it.

Now I DO clean him every now and then... I guess not enough. Tranq'ed him and ..... I'll NOT tell you anymore and I'm NOT SHOWING PHOTOS.

I will have to clean and treat his Whaaaa Whooo that isn't vary happy for awhile and injections for a few days. I kept him here grazing on our home grass.... and banana trees and ??? for today to keep an eye on him.

Pastures still don't have water. More stuff and photos to post some other time.

NO PHOTOS OF MY HAIR CUT. I like the way my hat fits.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I try to save my sick days back for when I feel good enough to ride. You can work sick. You can't ride at work. (Seriously, I hope you feel better.) Did your feeling bad have something to do with SWMBO finding out about your appetite for salt?

Bruce, what I have to say about your horse's Whaaaa Whooo is that I love my mares.


----------



## Farmchic

LOL and this is Stanley when he's not feeling well :shock:

Sereno- hope your boy is feeling better soon and If I could ship you some hay and water I sure would.

Weighed in today, 4 pounds lighter! It's not much but I keep thinking in terms of months and that keeps me going.

I'm hoping for dry weather this weekend so we can get a garden in, we're running out of time.

My days are filled w/kids and cleaning and any spare time spent trying to finish up staining and painting in the barn. I would love to get that chore done before it really warms up.


----------



## AlexS

Welcome As You Wish! 

Oh Bruce, I hate sheath issues, Lucas is super quiet, never given me a problem, ever. Until it came to sheath cleaning. The vet had to sedate him, not once but twice and then I had to use a twitch. Bad horse!! 


Just got back from Kid 1's first game on the summer baseball team, and they won! Thankfully it's a different coach than there was for the school, so other players other than the coaches son are getting to play - and it showed in the win result. 
The seating is right next to the field, and I was right behind home plate. Kid 1 came up to bat, and missed the first two strikes. I yelled, 'you'd better hit this one or I am about to get embarrassing.'

That threat seemed to do it, and he really hit it, resulting in a broken bat, that wasn't a cheap bat.


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I don't ride. The trainer will lunge this horse.


On this thread you won't get away with that. What a great time to take the advantage. Unless you have a physical reason one is never to old to learn.


----------



## AlexS

Not true Stan, you are too old to learn to behave!


----------



## Stan

Windows has just installed a new version of explorer I clicked on the no button but it ignored me, 
Windows internet explorer 10, I think it is, and all of my favourites have gone. And to top it off all of my spelling mistakes are now underlined in red I needed that as much as a hole in the head.

Sheath. After reading the snippets I'm keeping Stella


----------



## AlexS

Ugh, I dislike updates. 

I think I am pretty computer savvy, I sit on it all day. We got my MIL a laptop for Christmas and it has Windows 8 on it, I have Not One Clue how to use it, it's terrible.


----------



## Farmchic

We just had to switch from windows xp to windows 8 and I'm lost most of the time. Not even sure where my favorites are and I can't find out how to pin for pintrest!!!


----------



## AlexS

^^^ I am of no help, I don't plan to upgrade until they get rid of it and go to windows 9. I'm acting like 8 never happened.


----------



## Farmchic

LOL I heard that they are having so many complaints about windows 8 that they are going to offer a free update in a couple of months. We'll see...


----------



## AlexS

Farmchic said:


> LOL I heard that they are having so many complaints about windows 8 that they are going to offer a free update in a couple of months. We'll see...



Because that will be better, right!


----------



## Stan

I'm still running windows 7 home prem. It was a new version of explorer that turned it all to poo.
Completed a restore back in time by a few hours and bobs your uncle all is well with the computer again.


----------



## Farmchic

They sell a book "Windows 8 for dummies" I think I'm going to have to admit I'm a dummy and buy the thing.


----------



## nvr2many

Hello everyone! I have done absolutely nothing the last two days. I almost couldn't stand it!! Was nice to hang out with DH but I love to be outdoors and riding and well, rain, rain, go AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess it is ok because I realized that my mare needs a trim and reset BAD!!! I don't dare ride her until she gets one. Have a call into the farrier and NOTHIN! He does this and then I call another one to have it done then he calls, gah! 

@ Lori, you need to come out west and visit. Something tells me we would have a wonderful time!!! :lol:
Actually I would host and and all of you! Even at one time, :shock: 
We could have a slumber party. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

*Getting your geek on...*

At home, I pretty much use all Mac products and love them. I never have issues and find i can figure out most programs and applications. At work, we still use PC's with Windows 8. I'm not a fan of Windows, but I know enough to be functional with almost any version. We also upgraded to the latest version of Explorer (10?), which isn't great. I installed Chrome and use it all the time now. I cannot be bothered to deal with all the Explorer glitches and hiccups any more. I find Chrome runs smoothly and let's me do whatever I need.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Hello everyone! I have done absolutely nothing the last two days. I almost couldn't stand it!! Was nice to hang out with DH but I love to be outdoors and riding and well, rain, rain, go AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess it is ok because I realized that my mare needs a trim and reset BAD!!! I don't dare ride her until she gets one. Have a call into the farrier and NOTHIN! He does this and then I call another one to have it done then he calls, gah!
> 
> @ Lori, you need to come out west and visit. Something tells me we would have a wonderful time!!! :lol:
> Actually I would host and and all of you! Even at one time, :shock:
> We could have a slumber party. :lol:


 
Slumber party: can I come, please, please, i'll be good. :twisted:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Slumber party: can I come, please, please, i'll be good. :twisted:


Of course!!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Of course!!


 
:-o:shock::?:wink::twisted::twisted::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Slumber party: can I come, please, please, i'll be good. :twisted:



Hmmm!!! I don't believe you. :wink:


Agreed Koolio, I run firefox, and wouldn't want to live without it.


----------



## Stan




----------



## AlexS

I have foot in both camps of the 30 somethings convo and you oldies, as the 30s convo didn't exist when I joined in with you lot. And now I feel like it's my duty to give you all some crap, so I can't leave. 

However the 20 somethings convo is top of page, and you are all old and in bed, so you can wake up at 4am, as old people do. Why? Why? 

I am making this post late to show the whipper snappers that they aren't the only ones up late. They can keep their little tight bodies, we have other stuff, does anyone know what?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I have foot in both camps of the 30 somethings convo and you oldies, as the 30s convo didn't exist when I joined in with you lot. And now I feel like it's my duty to give you all some crap, so I can't leave.
> 
> However the 20 somethings convo is top of page, and you are all old and in bed, so you can wake up at 4am, as old people do. Why? Why?
> 
> I am making this post late to show the whipper snappers that they aren't the only ones up late. They can keep their little tight bodies, we have other stuff, does anyone know what?


Insomnia if in your neck of the world, and in mine. Im in their future by up to 18 hours. Now you know why you can't get the better of me. Being in your future I know what you are going to say before you have thought of it. Aren't men from the future just wonderfull:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

The devil never sleeps :lol:


----------



## Sereno

*Good Morning!*

nvr.... my jammies are packed and I'm ready to go. SLUMBER PARTY! :happydance: Y'all gonna need more baseball bats to add to Alex's collection me thinks. :shock:

Started out with an Apple II when they first came out. New and exciting. They came out with Lisa so switched to Windows. After going thru .... I don't know how many Windows products and having to re-learn every time and all the virus issues that required I don't know how many anti-virus programs that screwed windows but I just didn't like APPLE until I'd had enough of Windows and bought a MacBook Pro last December and found some drawbacks but like it.

Now... about run-on sentences?

SOOOO. Some of US cross the line? ALEX? More birthday candles? So many that I don't have birthdays anymore cause I can't see the cake or blowout the candles. (brb: need a smoke.)

Roadyy, I found that stable on Google Earth. How much land for grazing? Water rights? The area looks sandy and house lawns not green.

The stable that we are looking at has a little flooding on about 1/4 of it a couple of times a year. Owner of the place is beyond broke but still has an appetite for girls and beer. We thinking around 100K (from his original asking of 800K 10 years ago.) for his place and told that he would take it. 20K to fix it up to usable. Getting our farrier/vet/trainer thinking about moving in and doing the managing of the place.

Now that we are using multiple names, I have a problem keeping everyone and comments/issues/likes and all straight. However: I have read everyone and thank you all for sharing. 

Talk again later with photos. Have a good one!


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, Glad to hear Bre made it to the next grade and hope she does great as a Sophomore. 

Celeste, our son is 26, married and still in college while working. He works for a publishing company while attending Loyola University in Chicago to become a Professor of Theology.

AHD, Its good to hear your daughter wasn't hurt worse than she was and may not need surgery. Would you consider riding if the trainer worked with you or you just have no desire to ride? (Not meant in condescending way)

AYW, Welcome and hope to read some stories from strange lesson events. We really like pics of daily life here so don't be shy about posting something that you enjoyed someday.

Stan, I tried to taste the salt ONCE, when a friend of ours came down to visit one summer. I was faking like I was going to dunk her and ,uhm, slipped on the sand while waist deep in the water, yea, and got a taste. I think it tasted salty, but can't recollect as it was a couple of days before I remembered the events of that day.
Oh and are you sure you didn't misspell one of the words in your request to the slumber party? Somewhere just before the please.?

Sereno, I agree about one day at the beach is better than a summer filled with pool duties. We had an inground pool at the old house and it was always work.
I hope Sereno(horse) showed his appreciation for the job with hands he received and hope you figure out the water and hay issue. Which leads me to ask. If you are having problems with those where you are now then how will it work at the boarding facility when you have multitudes of horses needing both? 

Farmchic, Congrats on losing 4 lbs, I'm sure that didn't look like much on the scale, but like you said, it will look great when added to all of the other 4 lbs that come off. Please post pics of the barn during and after the job, ok?

AlexS, you don't think him fantasizing about hitting you with that bat to stop the embarrassing acts had anything to do with breaking it, do you? lol
I'm usually in bed between 10:30 and 11pm then up at 4:50am 6 days a week so I'll accept my old ways and enjoy my in and out of sleep those few hours. lol


----------



## Roadyy

The old Google image doesn't do very well for what grass is there now. I got word yesterday that the owner of the property is supposedly issuing an eviction notice to the current guy running a boarding business there. We are suppose to meet her(owner) tomorrow after work. I'm not sure of the total acreage of the property, but the water and sewage are provided by the city. 


I have a co-worker who's GF is getting ready to go back to college and will be moving down here with her 5 yr old daughter to do so. She just got her horse back from her ex who just left him out to pasture. I offered her two options and think she is taking the second. First was to give him to me and I would get him fully healthy and ride him then when she was in a place where she could get him back then we work out an amount to help reimburse me for my time and resources. Second was I board him and work with him while she provides feed and hay as well as all health needs including farrier, vaccines and vet visits then when she gets where she can home him again then come get him at no further cost.

He is an 8 yr old, in your pocket and is around 14.2 h and his name is so original at Red. lol


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Because that will be better, right!


Ooh I LOVE my mac!


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Hmmm!!! I don't believe you. :wink:
> 
> 
> Agreed Koolio, I run firefox, and wouldn't want to live without it.


I use Firefox too and very few problems


----------



## Sereno

Roadyy said:


> The old Google image doesn't do very well for what grass is there now. I got word yesterday that the owner of the property is supposedly issuing an eviction notice to the current guy running a boarding business there. We are suppose to meet her(owner) tomorrow after work. I'm not sure of the total acreage of the property, but the water and sewage are provided by the city.
> 
> 
> I have a co-worker who's GF is getting ready to go back to college and will be moving down here with her 5 yr old daughter to do so. She just got her horse back from her ex who just left him out to pasture. I offered her two options and think she is taking the second. First was to give him to me and I would get him fully healthy and ride him then when she was in a place where she could get him back then we work out an amount to help reimburse me for my time and resources. Second was I board him and work with him while she provides feed and hay as well as all health needs including farrier, vaccines and vet visits then when she gets where she can home him again then come get him at no further cost.
> 
> He is an 8 yr old, in your pocket and is around 14.2 h and his name is so original at Red. lol
> 
> View attachment 194217
> 
> 
> View attachment 194225
> 
> 
> View attachment 194233


That horse looks like it has lots of potential.

For our main home we are about 95% solar, 2% diesel generator and 3% street power and we could do without the street power none available, that is around 8 hours a day. We have two water pumps that I can change valves so that either one can pump from the 2 cisterns or even the pools. So we are very much self sufficient.

The roof also catches rain water that fills our main cistern.































































Water purification with UV lamp.









The problem I have with the pastures is that we rely on city water only. I CAN put in a cistern on the pasture property but then I need to have elec. and a whole water system installed. I could even truck in water for a cistern if needed. The problem becomes one of no security and any/all electrical and water systems would be gone in a few days.

The stable property has a spring few stream with a well sunk into the steam bed. I'd change some of the water systems with a small pond and figure out how to reduce any flooding. Install a solar system with small generator back-up. Rotate pastures so hey need is reduced and still have some that I can cut myself. Also can make deals with other "farmers" around so I buy direct.

Geeee. I didn't even post the photos that I took yesterday?

Later.


----------



## Roadyy

You mentioned 100k for the property, I assume that is USD? We may have to talk more later.

I was talking to one my trainer friends who was helping me work with Boo on lifting his feet before he got hurt. We were talking about this boarding facility and it's history since she has been around the horse community here longer than me. Apparently the woman who ran it before as a quarter horse farm also left a bad taste in the people's mouth. She moved her business into the next township and is still irritating people with her business ethics and treatment of clients. It leads me to some serious debates on being able to build a decent business in an amiable time period to be profitable. I know there will be a lot of work to get the property up to my standards, but wonder if my contacts will be able to provide enough positive word of mouth advertising to get business drummed up. Shannon, my trainer friend, just signed the papers on 25 acres to start her training and boarding business and reamed me for not telling her about this before she signed the papers a month ago. Of course I just heard about it on Monday, but she said if it fell through then we might talk about working a deal on hers.

I am also hearing less than positive comments about the co-worker's trustworthiness. He is the one who first approached me about the business and it's his trailer/float I have been rebuilding. I know he drinks a lot on his time and expressed to him I will have no part in this with drinking on that property. That is not the persona I want to have about a business my name is involved with.

Still a lot to think about.


Oh an I'm a Chrome user.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Stan said:


> On this thread you won't get away with that. What a great time to take the advantage. Unless you have a physical reason one is never to old to learn.


I'd like to learn. The problem is that I travel a lot for work and I'm going to be gone for most of the next month.


----------



## Sereno

*It IS a lot to think about!*

We have only 2 stables anywhere near us and we boarded at both. One has 20 horses on a little over two acres so NO grazing and horses are rotated in the dry lots. The owners are very self important and have no problem ripping people off. Their reputation is garbage with very few paying clients and they owe everyone. Plus they really don't know what they are doing. LOTS of weird first hand experiences with them.

The other is in a very HIGH end gated community and the problem their was the clients. Very bratty kids that are just plain obnoxious and the parents would do nothing about them and some of them as bad as the kids. Management was not allowed to "step on toes".

Everything is done with cash here. NO mortgage or loans. I've learned to be self sufficient and get things done. Our farrier, that I mentioned above has a good reputation and knows people with horses. The word would get out very fast for a FEW boarders. I'm not talking big or fancy. Just a nice place where people can board and ride and know that we can take care of their horses. I'm more interested in a place for my 3 plus donkey and maybe another "Serena?" where we have more room, better conditions and hours of riding for us.

A river runs through it? Dry season.









Hay mower? What ever works. :lol:









Someone is working the land and cutting hay.









But as I'm getting older, I need people like our Amado and farrier Juan to tend to getting things done. Plus being a ****** has lots of disadvantages.

OH.... main house lots in pretty good shape.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! sounds like lots of new adventures could be starting up.
Welcome to our new posters.
A tooth broke night before last, so now have a problem on the lower right in addition to the upper right when a filling fell out a few months ago. Will have to get something done soon-why do things have to fall apart around a holiday?!? Just heard that my sister has some blood clots in her lungs & now has to use oxygen when she leaves the house. Scary times.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Hello everyone! I have done absolutely nothing the last two days. I almost couldn't stand it!! Was nice to hang out with DH but I love to be outdoors and riding and well, rain, rain, go AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess it is ok because I realized that my mare needs a trim and reset BAD!!! I don't dare ride her until she gets one. Have a call into the farrier and NOTHIN! He does this and then I call another one to have it done then he calls, gah!
> 
> @ Lori, you need to come out west and visit. Something tells me we would have a wonderful time!!! :lol:
> Actually I would host and and all of you! Even at one time, :shock:
> We could have a slumber party. :lol:


I love that idea Melinda. I should run away .. I wonder if they would miss me :twisted:..... I know the Animals would.


----------



## Critter sitter

I am feeling Lost BOO. My family is leaving today for camping and JEEPING. I should be enjoying my alone time but I am feeling Bummed and left out

Rick they are going to Tuttle Creek Kansas Google Image Result for http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/Mudinyeri/2006/TrailKrawlers/PhotoMapObstacleNames.jpg
It is pretty neat Place they have the ORV park but also have a Horse area and trails that I have yet to go on.. I am planning a trip for me and my daughter this summer to the Horse camp.


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, that place looks like a lot of fun.

This is the place I was suppose to be going this weekend for the Wounded Warrior Benefit ride.

Home

Take some time to look through the photo gallery...You might get really excited and decide to fly down to B'ham where I could pick you up and take you and Bre out there..lol There is another park just about 30 miles down the road that is equally amazing called Choccolocco ORV.
Off Road Park Review - Choccolocco Mountain ORV | Busted Knuckle Films

Some serious adrenaline rushes going on when you realize you are 12 feet in the air bouncing up a 90 foot mountain rock.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, that place looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> This is the place I was suppose to be going this weekend for the Wounded Warrior Benefit ride.
> 
> Home
> 
> Take some time to look through the photo gallery...You might get really excited and decide to fly down to B'ham where I could pick you up and take you and Bre out there..lol There is another park just about 30 miles down the road that is equally amazing called Choccolocco ORV.
> Off Road Park Review - Choccolocco Mountain ORV | Busted Knuckle Films
> 
> Some serious adrenaline rushes going on when you realize you are 12 feet in the air bouncing up a 90 foot mountain rock.


 Honestly I would much Rather do a Trail horse ride than go in a jeep or other off road.


----------



## Roadyy

I hear ya. Its been so long since I have been able to take my jeep on trails I would have to learn it all over again. I stopped working on building it when the horses came on the property.

I need to finish it so I have that option for an outing as well as the horses.Raining or too cold then go in the jeep .lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Don't get me wrong I Love love off roading. I just like to ride horses allot more


----------



## Roadyy

I understand that completely and is why my jeep hasn't been finished. lol I know it needs done, but I can't pull myself away from either riding or working with the horses.


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I'd like to learn. The problem is that I travel a lot for work and I'm going to be gone for most of the next month.


Any time spent with a horse is time well spent. They have a way of getting to you. So, over the next month time will be a little short, then you have to devide it between the family and time for yourself which will include taking your daughter to be with the horse. Thats a great time for you, if you have little experience with the horse, to start.

My first horse experience was as an 8 year old on a farm riding an old worn out clydesdale. When she died I never rode a horse again. Then at 59 or there about I came home one day with a huge two and a half year old clyde cross TB. Called her Savannah at two and a half she was 16.2h and on her way up. Age got the better of me and I had to trade down in size. Good luck with the learning to ride.

Savannah


----------



## Roadyy

You always have great looking horses to post pics of,Stan. I'm envious. All though beware the thrashing for the flip flops on the feet as the pic of the girls foot that was torn up from the horse stepping on it may find you. lol
How is everyone doing over there in the future?


----------



## Critter sitter

I agree with Rick Stanley!!! If I saw you in my pasture with that foot gear I may have to have you fetch a switch!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> You always have great looking horses to post pics of,Stan. I'm envious. All though beware the thrashing for the flip flops on the feet as the pic of the girls foot that was torn up from the horse stepping on it may find you. lol
> How is everyone doing over there in the future?


 
As she got older she improved her front came up and she ballanced out. Shame i could not keep her she is reported to be a very forward and brave horse and now hunting.

We have Rain but the temp has gone down some so the grass is slowing down but all will be well. Ill take out the sheep that will provide a little more sustinance for the horses and humans alike.

I do make spelling mistakes from time to time:lol:

Critter Sitter should get on a plain and go riding in a new country We don't get snow so its all year riding most of the time. However this year it seems to have fallen by the wayside a little. Horses need work and I'm not giving it to them So CS hope on over and tame Stella and Bugs.

The horse Red I noticed it ws a little tucked up in the belly and lacking tone on its rear end. Did the owner not give it enough attention. At 14-2 just the right size for Roslyn however the shipping would make it a very expensive horse. 

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I agree with Rick Stanley!!! If I saw you in my pasture with that foot gear I may have to have you fetch a switch!


 
The jandles are a New Zealand icon. 

My horse would never stand on my foot, they love me.:lol:

I frequently get threatened with a switch but have never recieved the spanking promised.:shock:

I do own boots, just to lazey to put them on and you notice the position of my feet. Firmly attached to the end of my legs :lol::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

well hop on over and look at the thread with the Jandies and what the sweet pony did to that girl. you should know better ole man. And I would Deffinatly Switch your Butt for being lazy....


Stan said:


> The jandles are a New Zealand icon.
> 
> My horse would never stand on my foot, they love me.:lol:
> 
> I frequently get threatened with a switch but have never recieved the spanking promised.:shock:
> 
> I do own boots, just to lazey to put them on and you notice the position of my feet. Firmly attached to the end of my legs :lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

:clap::rofl::clap::rofl::clap:


Critter sitter said:


> well hop on over and look at the thread with the Jandies and what the sweet pony did to that girl. you should know better ole man. And I would Deffinatly Switch your Butt for being lazy....


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> I agree with Rick Stanley!!! If I saw you in my pasture with that foot gear I may have to have you fetch a switch!


Who is Rick Stanley? you know those 2 first name guys are always the assassin right?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Man Oh Day People! You've been busy chatting!!! 

I'm going to have to backtrack a bit later...but wanted to share...as I see many of you are sharing some good new adventures!!!

Well, first, today was the day I was to go look at a few horses, but it's thunder storming, so I've postponed my trip until Tuesday. BTW, three of the horses from that site I posted have ALREADY SOLD! (hotcakes!!)

MY NEWS........my co-author (who makes a living traveling the world teaching teachers how to teach) has asked me to join him in Texas to do a speaking engagement on our book AND................ all expenses PAID!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So.....I'm going!!!! It works out perfect...school ends, and I head out for a couple days to talk about what I do in my classroom and with my students (My second LOVE in life. Teaching) I enjoy doing these...I don't get to do many, since I have a teaching full time...but when these opportunities arise...especially to TRAVEL....I GO!!!! :wave::wave:

i'm SOOOOO excited! I've wanted this opportunity since the book came out last September! YIPPEE!

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> *The horse Red I noticed it ws a little tucked up in the belly and lacking tone on its rear end. Did the owner not give it enough attention.* At 14-2 just the right size for Roslyn however the shipping would make it a very expensive horse.
> 
> Cheers all


She just recently got him back from her ex husband who is not a horse person. He, basically, dumped him out in the 60 acre pasture with several donkeys and left him. He needs a farrier, better groceries and a good workout routine then he should be looking really good by the end of next month. Atleast when I'm done with him he will have his respectful manners back. She has admitted to spoiling him and treating him like her baby. I expressed the dangers of that behavior as nicely as I could while keeping the importance of stopping it. 

I spoke to her bf here at work and said she was overly excited about my offer for her and him. She is suppose to be getting his coggins and vaccination done so we can make arrangements to transport him here.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Who is Rick Stanley? you know those 2 first name guys are always the assassin right?


Bwahahaha Rick you are a goof!


----------



## Roadyy

That is awesome news KM71!!!!! congrats and please take pics so we get to share in the experience with you. Where at in Texas? 

BTW, you gotta send your big brother a copy of the book. My wife and over half of the women at my church are public or home school teachers.. Give me the info on how to get it otherwise, thanks.


Edit to add: You will likely have a whole new batch of horses to choose from by the time you are able to go see them, lo...


----------



## Critter sitter

Time to go to the other 2 jobs.. Looks like I will have 3 extra pups sleeping with me this weekend  I wont miss the DH at all... hahaha. A former foster Border Collie Kender a JRT and my GrandDog Winnie


----------



## corgi

Knicker, I would love to know the name of your book. I work as a curriculum specialist in our school system's central office and am always looking for new resources for our teachers!

I won't be around for a couple of days. Now that Dad is recovering, I am taking a weekend cruise on the Carnival Glory with some girlfriends. It is a cruise to nowhere...we just go out to sea for 2 days but we get all the food and entertainment as a longer cruise. Will be so much fun to just sit in the sun in the middle of the ocean with a fruity drink in my hand. May even do some dancing! We leave in the morning.

I will check in with you all Sunday night! Have a great weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> That is awesome news KM71!!!!! congrats and please take pics so we get to share in the experience with you. Where at in Texas?
> 
> BTW, you gotta send your big brother a copy of the book. My wife and over half of the women at my church are public or home school teachers.. Give me the info on how to get it otherwise, thanks.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: You will likely have a whole new batch of horses to choose from by the time you are able to go see them, lo...


Thanks big bro!! :lol: The conference is in Killean, TX. Outside of Dallas somewhere. Haven't looked it up yet! 

I think I have an "extra" book lying around.....:thumbsup: I could even sign It for ya if you want!! :wink: it's also sold on amazon or Barnes and noble. I'll PM ya.

Yes! When I talked to Kris (horse trader kid) he said he was to get another load in from OK!!!! Craziness!!!

Exciting stuff! Did you decide where to vacation with your DW?

Tomorrow night we celebrate my FIL bday. Country club!!! I'm looking forward to dressing up....seems like I'm either in 'teacher clothes' or 'barn clothes'. Looking forward to wearing something nice and smelling like good perfume! Lol. Not manure or glue!!! Hahaha


----------



## Sereno

*Slow night?*

STOP PICKING ON STAN!

Who has NOT loved his photos and did not want to ride with him, enjoy his valleys, beaches, horses, ROAST LAMB and everything that I ALMOST got on a plane for. Just cause N.Z. is under and going into winter is no excuse for ... not planning a great trip. So many had the imagination to "be there". We even knew what we would bring.

I'd just like to visit just about all here with everyone on top of my list but... Roadyy.... I may HAVE to go back to the States again one day via Miami and have a few days lay over ......... I'll shut my mouth and be proud to ride with you. NVR, CC, Grace, C, Alex, ETC.. ... oh dang; just list everyone. It's hard with so many that I'm afraid to leave someone out.

MORE PHOTOS PLEASE.

I have picked out our movie for the evening for the last couple of nights knowing what I want to see is NOT what my bride wants to see.... CHICK FLICKS. Tonight?????? drum roll please............... Romancing the Stone. Some good lines .......... ......... ......... for a chick flick. "Is this the bus to Carti.... " You know the line.

Have a good night and I hope that you enjoyed my.... did I really ramble this much about nothing?


----------



## tjtalon

Hello everyone. Have an issue, & don't mind bats-about-the head to get me straight. Posted have a lesson on June 9. Since my post, have done nothing except worry re $, & trying to delve inside to find if I can really begin again. Had to go to my car dealership after work for a question, & since the place 2 seconds away from the stable, I drove up & just looked. 2 women were exercising/training. I wanted to see what I felt. I felt a kind of "hole", not exactly nothing (no fear, but no longing either), but...wondered if I succeeded in letting a dream die, or am just in a hard stasis-place. I will endeavor that lesson, again just-to-see, but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of thing, or if I'm just not-ready, or if it's really time to lay it down (I do, I think, hear Stan saying "don't you dare"). Guess looking for some support &/or advice. Thanks.


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> Hello everyone. Have an issue, & don't mind bats-about-the head to get me straight. Posted have a lesson on June 9. Since my post, have done nothing except worry re $, & trying to delve inside to find if I can really begin again. Had to go to my car dealership after work for a question, & since the place 2 seconds away from the stable, I drove up & just looked. 2 women were exercising/training. I wanted to see what I felt. I felt a kind of "hole", not exactly nothing (no fear, but no longing either), but...wondered if I succeeded in letting a dream die, or am just in a hard stasis-place. I will endeavor that lesson, again just-to-see, but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of thing, or if I'm just not-ready, or if it's really time to lay it down (I do, I think, hear Stan saying "don't you dare"). Guess looking for some support &/or advice. Thanks.


Oh TJ your dream is not dead, just misguided. I have had the same feelings many times since I have gotten back into horses (and with my bratty pony I still do). I had times where I didn't even want to go to the barn. But man oh man when that feeling comes back nothing beats it. Give yourself the chance, you will fall in love again.
Can't wait to see how lesson goes!


----------



## Hunter65

Sereno said:


> *STOP PICKING ON STAN!*
> 
> Who has NOT loved his photos and did not want to ride with him, enjoy his valleys, beaches, horses, ROAST LAMB and everything that I ALMOST got on a plane for. Just cause N.Z. is under and going into winter is no excuse for ... not planning a great trip. So many had the imagination to "be there". We even knew what we would bring.
> 
> I'd just like to visit just about all here with everyone on top of my list but... Roadyy.... I may HAVE to go back to the States again one day via Miami and have a few days lay over ......... I'll shut my mouth and be proud to ride with you. NVR, CC, Grace, C, Alex, ETC.. ... oh dang; just list everyone. It's hard with so many that I'm afraid to leave someone out.
> 
> MORE PHOTOS PLEASE.
> 
> I have picked out our movie for the evening for the last couple of nights knowing what I want to see is NOT what my bride wants to see.... CHICK FLICKS. Tonight?????? drum roll please............... Romancing the Stone. Some good lines .......... ......... ......... for a chick flick. "Is this the bus to Carti.... " You know the line.
> 
> Have a good night and I hope that you enjoyed my.... did I really ramble this much about nothing?



Well I figure if we can't pick on Stan hmm... you are next in line


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> well hop on over and look at the thread with the Jandies and what the sweet pony did to that girl. you should know better ole man. And I would Deffinatly Switch your Butt for being lazy....


You tell him Critter. I see the BO's sons taking the ponies out in flip flops, makes me cringe. When I first hurt my big toe (which I think was just a sprain now) and could only wear flip flops I went to the barn but I wasn't doing anything with Hunter. I don't need 2 feet screwed up.


----------



## Sereno

*Bring it on!*



Hunter65 said:


> Well I figure if we can't pick on Stan hmm... you are next in line


I've tried to stay in line and be respectful EVEN thou some of you gals have talked about things that us guys have stayed away from. WHO brought up TA TA'S... and other topics that... us guys did not open. NO.... IT WAS YOU GALS that opened the door but as soon as it was cracked and a guy said something then WE got pounced on.

UNFAIR AND WE GUYS AIN'T GONNA TAKE YOUR REVERSE... whatever.

I'll post a BIG, swollen horse WHAAAA WHOOO in the AM. HUGE ???? too. (Kinda wish I had an infection, OR is that my wife?)

I'm peeing on my pasture to keep anything that I can green and doing it in my flip flops. Oh... wife in something like flip flops this morning and stomped on with only a mild "OUCH" and then done.

New and DIFFERENT photos in the AM.

Good Night .... some of you. :evil:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Started a new itchy skin cocktail! I think the natural stuff is working better than the other meds! 

Hey Sereno. The Equis stuff is safe the the 'genital' area!!!! Might help,your guys wah hoo!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

The natural fly spray is REALLY working!! Surprised!!! I am thinking maybe she's allergic to flies....so thought I would try the natural stuff. Thinking the stuff I'm using is too strong.


----------



## corgi

The flies are eating up Isabella's legs so bad. The fly spray only seems to work for about 10 minutes...doesn't matter what type I buy. So....i just ordered some Kensington fly boots for all four legs. I hope they stay on. Her poor legs are so raw and bloody. She doesn't seem to care but it really bothers me


----------



## Sereno

NickerMaker71 said:


> Started a new itchy skin cocktail! I think the natural stuff is working better than the other meds!
> 
> Hey Sereno. The Equis stuff is safe the the 'genital' area!!!! Might help,your guys wah hoo!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> The natural fly spray is REALLY working!! Surprised!!! I am thinking maybe she's allergic to flies....so thought I would try the natural stuff. Thinking the stuff I'm using is too strong.


I DON'T think that is funny.... 

can i have just a little .... please!


----------



## Sereno

corgi said:


> The flies are eating up Isabella's legs so bad. The fly spray only seems to work for about 10 minutes...doesn't matter what type I buy. So....i just ordered some Kensington fly boots for all four legs. I hope they stay on. Her poor legs are so raw and bloody. She doesn't seem to care but it really bothers me


Funny... I guess not. Being in the tropics we don't have a horse biting fly problem at all.

Yaaaaaa... I get Dengue fever from a rouge mosquito but.... nothing on the horses other then house flys.

So sorry about your problems and feeling a whole lot better about what I DON'T HAVE. :lol:


----------



## corgi

Sereno said:


> Funny... I guess not. Being in the tropics we don't have a horse biting fly problem at all.
> 
> Yaaaaaa... I get Dengue fever from a rouge mosquito but.... nothing on the horses other then house flys.
> 
> So sorry about your problems and feeling a whole lot better about what I DON'T HAVE. :lol:


The flies are really bad up here for some reason. And they are nasty creatures!

I bet you don't have cicadas either. The ones we have this year only come every 13 years I believe. One flew into my hair today and they are so loud. The horses don't seem to pay any attention to them which is good because you can' t take a step without squashing one!
:-(
Not a big fan of insects....


----------



## Celeste

I live in Georgia, and I ride in thick woods. There are gnats, stable flies, mosquitoes, horseflies, and my horse can't stand them. 

I have tried feed through stuff. It didn't work. Mild fly sprays will knock off the gnats and mosquitoes. I have tried pour on, wipe on, tags you tie on. 
There is nothing sold that when used as directed will keep away our deer flies and horse flies. 

I have found one thing that works. I take cheap Dumor fly spray. Then I take a permethrin concentrate. I mix a gallon at once. I add twice the recommended amount to make a gallon so that essentially my spray is three times the normal strength since I started with full strength spray. Then I totally soak her legs, ears, belly, and butt, and I lightly coat the rest of her down. 

This actually works. Since I am going with a super concentrated solution, I hose her down and remove it when we get back to the barn so that she won't lick it and get overdosed.


----------



## Sereno

tjtalon said:


> Hello everyone. Have an issue, & don't mind bats-about-the head to get me straight. Posted have a lesson on June 9. Since my post, have done nothing except worry re $, & trying to delve inside to find if I can really begin again. Had to go to my car dealership after work for a question, & since the place 2 seconds away from the stable, I drove up & just looked. 2 women were exercising/training. I wanted to see what I felt. I felt a kind of "hole", not exactly nothing (no fear, but no longing either), but...wondered if I succeeded in letting a dream die, or am just in a hard stasis-place. I will endeavor that lesson, again just-to-see, but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of thing, or if I'm just not-ready, or if it's really time to lay it down (I do, I think, hear Stan saying "don't you dare"). Guess looking for some support &/or advice. Thanks.


My todays heroine. 

I will not go into my or my wife's past and getting into riding. Our situation does not help you.

I don't see that you stated your age, ability or what you wish to do. Thus, giving us an unfair encounter with those in the ring..... does NOT count.

I don't know know what your "dream" is?

Tell us from the beginning, what do YOU want to do. We will give advise, support and chew you up. But we be here.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Hunter (just got back on for a minute before I have to go do stuff to get ready for work tomorrow.) Yeah, I do feel misguided, guess it's all in my convoluted head, have been listening to my own negating thoughts. Will wake up tomorrow & try to arrow in on where to go to keep going. TG only 2 more work-days, then 4 days off (took 2 vac days tues & wed), to pull my head out, do some neglected home stuff...& maybe go to the stable to volunteer. Apologies to everyone for being in this hole, I'll work it out. Thanks for the kind words & support, thanks for listening.


----------



## Sereno

tjtalon said:


> Thank you, Hunter (just got back on for a minute before I have to go do stuff to get ready for work tomorrow.) Yeah, I do feel misguided, guess it's all in my convoluted head, have been listening to my own negating thoughts. Will wake up tomorrow & try to arrow in on where to go to keep going. TG only 2 more work-days, then 4 days off (took 2 vac days tues & wed), to pull my head out, do some neglected home stuff...& maybe go to the stable to volunteer. Apologies to everyone for being in this hole, I'll work it out. Thanks for the kind words & support, thanks for listening.


Just read my above note and did that ... I didn't ... I screwed up.

First thing I guess. Don't be concerned about others. This is about you and your horse. Ground work working on manners, knowing each other, playing and different ground manners. If you are past that with a good strong relationship then... It is YOU and YOUR horse. (I have learned that most instructors are to be .... oh heck... I've never met one that knew dang about MY HOSRE OR ME.)

And that IS the truth.


----------



## tjtalon

Sereno: I'm 59 y/o, will be 60 in October. Had a severe horse-crash @ 50 y/o, when just starting to learn (feared the canter, let a friend "help" w/a horse I shouldn't have been on; good horse, but over-horsed, & freak accident). Gave up. Work-mate talked me into beginning again, ground-work. My goal is to get back on w/out fear, walk/trot. My "dream" was just to learn to ride, to learn about horses, to learn enough off a dressage-thing to be w/a horse; him/herself, our bodies, a little dance. Never have wanted to jump or race. Does this answer your question a little?


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Hello everyone. Have an issue, & don't mind bats-about-the head to get me straight. Posted have a lesson on June 9. Since my post, have done nothing except worry re $, & trying to delve inside to find if I can really begin again. Had to go to my car dealership after work for a question, & since the place 2 seconds away from the stable, I drove up & just looked. 2 women were exercising/training. I wanted to see what I felt. I felt a kind of "hole", not exactly nothing (no fear, but no longing either), but...wondered if I succeeded in letting a dream die, or am just in a hard stasis-place. I will endeavor that lesson, again just-to-see, but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of thing, or if I'm just not-ready, or if it's really time to lay it down (I do, I think, hear Stan saying "don't you dare"). Guess looking for some support &/or advice. Thanks.



Well now. That's too little info to be able to really give you a good answer. What are you not enjoying? If it's horses in general, then save your money and do something else you will enjoy. But if it's something like the barn politics, the trainers style, the horse you are riding - well that can all be changed. Tell us a bit more and we can offer advise and support. We are all obviously horse people, but I for one will not tell you to spend your money on it, if it's not for you. 




Sereno said:


> STOP PICKING ON STAN!


But it's fun, and I pick on everyone about equally, I think. 
If you are talking about the flip flops, I wear them around my horse. Not if I am planning to be there, but if I just stop in to say hi. Obviously anything can happen at any time with an animal, but I think that really, if he chose to stand on me, all my soft leather boots of sneakers would do is stop the skin from breaking. My bones would still break. I'm comfortable in flips around my horse for short times, as it would be a cold day in hell before he stood on me, he knows he would get a serious whooping. 





Sereno said:


> UNFAIR AND WE GUYS AIN'T GONNA TAKE YOUR REVERSE... whatever.


Pick on me right back. No reverse anything from me here. 

Did I read right in your other post that you are buying a new place? If so tell us about it please. I know you said about having your farrier manage it, are you meaning as a boarding barn/lesson barn? Or somewhere for you? 


I was in the rough little city tonight to take the kids to the office. Brad took the night off as we had three hours alone and went to dinner. I had two glasses of wine with dinner, certainly wasn't drunk, I ate, but was relaxed, I'd had a nice time with Brad. We were waiting outside the office for the kids, and this tough guy walked past, looked like someone you see on those late night prison shows, all beefed up, tough looking. 
He was carrying something in his arms, it was a tiny little pit puppy, maybe about 6 weeks old. I yelped and ran to him, and told him that he doesn't just get to walk past me carrying something like that, and to please hand it over. He looked at me confused, so I smiled, put my arms out, and just took the puppy from his arms. 

Little puppy just sat there and licked about all of my neck, while I squealed. I was politely joking with the big prison looking guy, and while smiling told him that he seems to have a problem now, as he wasn't getting the puppy back. 

He looked a little horrified and turned to Brad and said, hey man, can you get your girl to give me my dog back. 

****! I was really mainly joking about keeping the pup. I didn't mean to scare the man who was 3 times my size and scary looking. But I guess he thought if the police were called, they would believe me over him. Sadly I felt bad about frightening him, and gave the puppy back.


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Sereno: I'm 59 y/o, will be 60 in October. Had a severe horse-crash @ 50 y/o, when just starting to learn (feared the canter, let a friend "help" w/a horse I shouldn't have been on; good horse, but over-horsed, & freak accident). Gave up. Work-mate talked me into beginning again, ground-work. My goal is to get back on w/out fear, walk/trot. My "dream" was just to learn to ride, to learn about horses, to learn enough off a dressage-thing to be w/a horse; him/herself, our bodies, a little dance. Never have wanted to jump or race. Does this answer your question a little?



It answers mine, my past post was so long, you have responded twice while I was typing. 

Do you own your own horse, or are you using lesson horses? Either way, do you like the horse you are working with? Have trust?


----------



## tjtalon

Lesson horse. The stable (small, family owned) is fine. Instructor good, if distracted. It's just me, I just have to figure this out. It;'s been a long time since I tried. Will post later.


----------



## Sereno

tjtalon said:


> Sereno: I'm 59 y/o, will be 60 in October. Had a severe horse-crash @ 50 y/o, when just starting to learn (feared the canter, let a friend "help" w/a horse I shouldn't have been on; good horse, but over-horsed, & freak accident). Gave up. Work-mate talked me into beginning again, ground-work. My goal is to get back on w/out fear, walk/trot. My "dream" was just to learn to ride, to learn about horses, to learn enough off a dressage-thing to be w/a horse; him/herself, our bodies, a little dance. Never have wanted to jump or race. Does this answer your question a little?


I don't now where to begin. My heart understands. I'm having trouble writing and wish that I'd let so many others jump in before me.

OK... here goes. LOVE your Work-mate talking about GROUND work and manners. GET to know the horse. PLAY in a corral. Tie him up and practice mounting/dismounting until the horse does NOT move at all. Your thighs and hips will hurt like heck... but when you are done some 6 hours later, you have an agreement with your horse that carries into the field.

I'm back tracking a little, get a SMALL AND SMOOTH GATED HORSE. At least in the Morgan range for size? 

Last cause I'm tired. NEVER let someone else in the ring intimidate you. Stay with yourself and your horse


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> It answers mine, my past post was so long, you have responded twice while I was typing.
> 
> Do you own your own horse, or are you using lesson horses? Either way, do you like the horse you are working with? Have trust?


*ALAX!
*
DON'T you step on my toes... this is a question directed at me .

And I want everyone to join in and help.

OK Alex and all, lets help.


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Lesson horse. The stable (small, family owned) is fine. Instructor good, if distracted. It's just me, I just have to figure this out. It;'s been a long time since I tried. Will post later.



As it's a lesson horse, then you don't really get to decide what you want to do. Unless you suggest that you just pay the money and spend time with the horse. Other than that, you are pretty much stuck with what the instructor wants you to do. 

It sounds to me like it's a lack of confidence, more than anything else. And if that's the case, then it will come back, it just takes time. 
And it's not unique to you. I've been riding all my life, I consider myself to be pretty reasonable, and yet I haven't ridden for months. My confidence is wondering about my first time back in the saddle. But that's also what's fun, we are riding something with a mind of its own, and it's the idea of mastering that mind that makes horses more fun than bicycles, to me at least.


----------



## AlexS

BRUCE!!! If you are going to yell, you could spell my name right  


Tell me about your new farm, please and thank you.


----------



## AlexS

BRUCE, if you don't tell me about this other barn, in about a minute, I am going to have to book a flight out there - to beat you. Totally not for the horses, massage tables, and maids, you know.



Rick - what's happening with your possible new barn? 




Guys, we need to know this stuff, like now.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Thank you, Hunter (just got back on for a minute before I have to go do stuff to get ready for work tomorrow.) Yeah, I do feel misguided, guess it's all in my convoluted head, have been listening to my own negating thoughts. Will wake up tomorrow & try to arrow in on where to go to keep going. TG only 2 more work-days, then 4 days off (took 2 vac days tues & wed), to pull my head out, do some neglected home stuff...& maybe go to the stable to volunteer. Apologies to everyone for being in this hole, I'll work it out. Thanks for the kind words & support, thanks for listening.


Pages and pages have past from your post that pricked up my ears. Like every one else we all at times have bad times. Sometime it last a day a week longer. Was it 59 and getting back into horses after a bad crash. Not to old some of the ladies I ride with are over 70. One is a truck crash victim and out there riding, their choice of style is trekking.

Trekking, the art of hanging on. Our horses are taught to walk. We don't trot, canter, or get into high gear, its the peace and togetherness with friends and ones horse. I am generally tail end charlie and have to put up with. Are you alright Stan over and over. I know they mean well and I did respond I'm still in the flarking saddle I'm fine. If i'm not in the saddle just bury me.

I'm not getting at those that hunt, dresage, western games, rodeo ect. We just ride the hills and valleys beaches, forest and bush. Sometimes the horse needs to be able to drop its butt down when decending but overall at the end of a days ride one sleeps well and in the morning we do it again. I can't trot, but it does not matter I leave that to the horse:lol: do i have moments of do I or don't I, yes 

I took Stella out for a ride bitless after 4 months off. I expected her to turn to poo big time. She did not, she shied, pig rooted, tried to break into the trot had her head 10 feet in the air. spooked from the horse eating bird sitting on the fence and flew 100 feet from that bird befor I convinced her i had taken care of it. After 20 minutes or so she calmed down and got down to business of being Stella, but bitless, this was new to her. And to add insult to the injuries one of the ladies said. I'm glad you stayed on her. what did she think I was going to do get off and let the mare win. Not on your life.

To end with Stella has no bad bones anywhere She is just a headstrong mare. She would never hurt anyone.

so you have ridden in the past are looking at it again and with a rented horse but have doubts There is not one of us that don't have those doubts at times. I have to take Bugs out this weekend its been some time and he is only green broke. do I have issues yes but we will have a short ride and some time together. Tjtalon, Don't you dare give up, there I said it.:lol:
A couple of photos Bugs and Stella checking out the fencing repairs.
Photo taken between Stella's ears and a cattle drive we were on. The third photo how the older rider dresses for a ride in NZ in the winter 4 seasons in one day


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, I'm glad you had dogs to keep your mind off all the fun the DH and daughter are having without you. I'm sure while you are cleaning up poop, mopping pee, vacuuming dog hair and walking them around the yard waiting for them to do their business that they will be pucker lipped at their destination thinking about how much they wished you were there because they are bored without you.

Ladona, Hope the cruise is a blast and full of recharging fun. I know with everything you have been through so far in this short year that you could really use it. Here is the obligatory request for pics of the events on board.lol

Nicker, I responded to the pm, DS. Have fun at FIL's party and hope he enjoys himself as well as all of you there for him to enjoy it with. Btw, I'll get a pic of the fly spray we use in a yellow bottle that drops the flies as soon as it makes contact. The horseflies buzz the tower, but will not land. When I went on the 3.7 mile ride the other night we were both pretty sweaty in the 87* temps and swarmed with them, but none landed telling me that it sustained through the sweat.

Bruce, I would be honored to have you as my guest and enjoy a ride with you around some our local trails, BUT I will not stop picking on our 1st amigo(he was here first so me and you are 2nd and 3rd of the 3 amigos) lol. I wonder who is who with us as is with Chevy Chase, Steve Martin and Martin Short. 
I liked Romancing the Stone and another one you may watch with her that she would like is Six Days and Seven Nights.

TJ, take your time and follow your feeling as far as it will let you go then push 2 more steps before taking a break. If you keep doing that as you get back into the horse lifestyle then you will gain your confidence to a comfortable level without feeling like it is more than you are capable of. Good luck and don't give up so easily..Nothing worthwhile is ever easy. This is worthwhile!


corgi, we have cicadas here too and they have been getting really bad the last few days. I got tagged with a dozen or so last night as they were trying to fly into the light from the welding. Had one fly inbetween my head and welding hood while in the middle of a weld which got interesting for a second. lol

Celeste, you are suppose to be going back to work so you won't be needing to worry about bugs on the trails anymore..I"LL keep you up to date on them. haha

Alex, you are such a bully and now we see it isn't restricted to being just an interweb bully either...meanie head!!

Stan, I like the duster and winter attire. I'm looking forward to doing some treks away from the neighborhood as soon as all these little projects are out of the way. It was 70*when I left the house at 5am and is suppose to be around 90 for a high. Just for a weather update.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, last I heard we are suppose to meet the property owner this evening. I still haven't heard a definite on this yet and not going to press the issue since it was brought to me and not me seeking it. My trainer friend called again last night asking the same thing and got the same response so she is going to sit down and figure out exactly what she is hoping to gain from a partner so I can go over it to offer my interest and what I expect out of it.


I got some more work done on the trailer/ float last night in between other chores. It was 8:30 when I finally put everything away for the evening.


















You can see in this pic that I am welding this seem out completely instead of spot tacking every few inches. I also took the time to round it off to have a better look to it.


----------



## Roadyy

That should have been welding this *seam* not seem. DOH!

Edit to add: I started this thread and hope you all can have fun with it...

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/confessions-199225/


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Divisions ....

As an outsider, it appears that there several divisions that really separate the equestrian world and that the sides can be extremely disrespectful of each other.

I've seen 

English v. Western
Barefoot v. shod
Parelli v. others

I'm sure I'll find others. It's more than a little off putting.


----------



## Roadyy

You can find division in anything you look at if that division is what you are looking for. Why are you wanting to look for it?

I would rather ignore it and enjoy my friends in whatever their choice is. Whether I am into it or not I will cheer them on because I care about their lives and strides to achieve their goal. 

Allowing someone to get your goat is one thing, letting them know they got it is another.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I agree. I've seen it lots of places.

It's frustrating to see people look for help and see the resulting discussion turn into a giant ****ing contest. It's almost like people have picked sides and are simply waiting for an opportunity to make their points. 

It makes it more difficult for people trying to learn to ask questions.


----------



## Farmchic

TJ- Looking back on when I first learned to ride, I was in my early 30's and am now 41. I am by no means an expert but will give you my .02 worth. I think what was most important for me was just feeling at ease with my instructor. I know my personality and I would not have responded to someone who was stern or yelled at me when I did something wrong. I was first taught to do ground work and basic horse handling to keep me safe and to get the horse to respect me. Also, I read and watched everything I could get my hands on that had to do with horse training (still do). I can remember standing in that arena and holding that crazy carrot stick and thinking my arms were going to just fall off LOL. And at the same time wondering if I was EVER going to actually ride a horse. Little did I know or appreciate that all this was to prepare me for when the time came for me to ride. Now, I'm an ok rider, I've managed to stay on my little spooky gelding and some days that's quite a feat. But, what I enjoy most is the groundwork (yes, that dreaded ground work) I love to see how the horses mind works, how you can teach them something small from the ground and have that transfer into something bigger, more important under saddle. 

(now who's rambling?)

Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is BY ALL MEANS STICK WITH IT!!! But, do it surrounded by people or a person that you feel comfortable with their teaching methods, style of training and type of riding. Even if it takes a little bit to find the right barn, look for it. It may not be a big lesson barn, maybe it's just a neighbor that has a hidden talent. Ask around, visit different places. But find your spot in the equestrian world and then you will be able to fulfill your horsey dreams like so many of us here have done.


----------



## Farmchic

> I agree. I've seen it lots of places.
> 
> It's frustrating to see people look for help and see the resulting discussion turn into a giant ****ing contest. It's almost like people have picked sides and are simply waiting for an opportunity to make their points.
> 
> It makes it more difficult for people trying to learn to ask questions.


Did I miss something??:?


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Farmchic said:


> Did I miss something??:?


The horse that we're buying for my daughter (vet check is in 2 hrs), was tossing his head a little bit while she was riding. She is concerned, so I was looking at one of the similar threads and it seemed to turn very disrespectful very quickly.

My daughter started a similar post, and I'm cringing thinking that her thread could go the same way.


----------



## Celeste

That is because there are internet trolls that know everything. Rather than ride their horses, they sit in the internet, telling everybody else that their way is the only way and that they are superior. It happens on threads about music as well. I suspect it happens in truck forums, hunting forums, sports forums, and shopping forums (if their is such).


----------



## Farmchic

Ahhhh........Yes, there are lots of opinions out there. You have to learn to look for what you agree with and what you can use and soon you will have your own opinion. 

Head throwing is annoying but it can be fixed. 

Personally I've found the information out there on Natural Horsemanship to be very beneficial. But as I stated in my previous post I also had a trainer working with me. I don't think I would have progressed very quickly or maybe not at all if I was trying to learn on my own with just the help of videos and books. 

Horse ownership can be overwhelming in more ways than one. Hang in there.


----------



## Celeste

If your daughter doesn't feel safe on this horse, then I would wait and buy a different one when she gets better. If she has her heart set on this horse, then there is no reason that a good trainer can't get small issues straightened out.


----------



## Critter sitter

Good morning everyone!! Boy oh Boy I almost ended up on the sofa last night..
its a good thing I have a king size bed.. I had 4 yorkies and 2 Border Collies in bed with me!!!!. WOW. and My Most favorite former foster Kender is visiting.... I rescued him from the floods we had a couple years ago. I so wanted to keep him but we already had 6 dogs. here is a couple Kender pictures.. BTW Kender is Celtic and means "high summit, greatest champion" in the Male form of Kendra.


He loves to cuddle His owner is actually allergic to him so he comes to Aunt Loris to get cuddle time

Gracie Rose, Cody, and Winnie the other 2 yorkies snuck on after I finally fell asleep


----------



## Ladytrails

AHDad, I think Celeste nailed it. People have a tendency to have opinions and when challenged, their opinions become brick walls that they cannot see past; hard and fast, and not allowing any 'light' to pass through. I think a good horseman or horsewoman will be constantly selecting ideas for their 'tool kit'. Some will be used often, others are just in case they're needed for special circumstances. Some may be put in the bag, tried, and discarded in favor of other, better, newer or more practical ideas. Just like a doctor should have the patient and the patient's family in mind with any diagnosis and treatment plan, a good horseperson will not assume that one size answer fits all situations. In other words, just because you have a hammer, sometimes what is before you is not a nail. You're right to be concerned about your daughter's post; it will be a good lesson for her in dealing with people whose opinions do not matter. We tend to assume that anyone who responds to posts with great pronouncements is knowledgeable, but some of these posters are like 12 years old and very inexperienced overall. 

TJ, I'm 57. I had an energetic gaited horse at around 50, after having ridden quarter horses for 25 years (mostly trail and driving a cart). The gaited horse dumped me regularly, cracked my skull, and I was never without bruises, strains and broken bones. Hubby eventually feared for my life and told me I was grounded until I had a safer mount. We rehomed Mr. Excitement and bought a 12 year old gaited trail horse. My confidence was so shattered that even with this new mare, who was not afraid of anything, it took me over a year of constant work to trust her. Now I'm learning more about being a horsewoman on the ground, which totally surprises me that I needed this work and also how much it helps my trust in the saddle. This journey will take you some time, but you can do it. I think in my case I was fearful of being hurt again, and in your case that is true as well - plus your experience has taught you that you can't trust the horse *or* the trainer/friends to help keep you safe. So, my advice is to take it one baby step at a time. Do one small thing each day that you don't think you can do, and then celebrate with yourself that you got through it. Soon you can celebrate that you did it well! or that the horse learned one new thing that you taught it! I would ask the trainer to let you work with one horse at a time until you have a mutual trust with the horse. It will help your confidence progress faster. If your guts tell you that it's not working out, talk it out with the trainer/friend. You have a lot of work ahead of you, but it is a life thing, not just a horse thing. You can do this -- but you have to tell yourself that you can do those small steps and recognize your accomplishment when you do. The negative self talk has to stop. Turn it to a positive. Instead of "I can't do that", ask your self, "How can I go about this in the safest possible way?" Take all the time you need to think it through, take the baby steps, and build on that. You can do those dressage dances on the ground with natural horsemanship techniques. On-line work is great for that and there are a lot of trainers/DVDs who can teach that. The Parelli work is good for this, despite its reputation for being 'fluffy". Clinton Anderson starts in the right direction but I think his is more lunging for respect than the 'dance'. Good luck!


----------



## Critter sitter

Bruce I think you were feeling left out huh?? We have room to pick on all you Men .. Giggles you just want us all to come pee on your pasture So it will grow... I think we could maybe put on the grass skirts so we can make a rain dance for you..


----------



## With Grace

AnotherHorseDad said:


> Divisions ....
> 
> As an outsider, it appears that there several divisions that really separate the equestrian world and that the sides can be extremely disrespectful of each other.
> 
> I've seen
> 
> English v. Western
> Barefoot v. shod
> Parelli v. others
> 
> I'm sure I'll find others. It's more than a little off putting.


Not in this group! Which is why I spend my time in here, rather tha n in the dressage thread. I don't need my riding ripped apart at this point, just supported. We are a hodgepodge of disciplines in here but manage to not once be disrespectful. You'll find it in every walk of life if you look for it...


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Bruce I think you were feeling left out huh?? We have room to pick on all you Men .. *Giggles you just want us all to come pee on your pasture So it will grow*... I think we could maybe put on the grass skirts so we can make a rain dance for you..


Sending out the ladybug cams for this activity. lol


----------



## With Grace

Good morning all!
Just finished catching up on here with my coffee...you all have been busy!

Had my lesson with Kes yesterday, felt good to ride, but she's heading into heat and was a little bit bossy and strong with me. I normally can deal with it but my PsA kicked in over the last couple days and I had no strength to keep her together. Trainer brought out the side reins (let the dressage nazis go ahead and rip me apart, they work when I need them) and I finally had a decent ride. She is still learning to respect the snaffle, but I suspect we'll have some far better tests at Regionals than our last show now that I won't be so nervous to ride into the tests.

As for Lizzie, I'm taking her in for an xray today. It could be the day I have to decide on what to do for her. My vet has been amazing, has called twice to check in on us and is just soooo sooo nice and caring, I feel good about being able to talk this through with him and making the right decision. Will let you all know how it goes.

So many to respond to!

Stan - I so wish I could visit to go out on some of those treks. And Stella and Bugs faces are just too sweet. I love seeing pics of them!

tj - take it slow and follow your heart. Being nervous is totally normal, and it can get in the way of being rational as well. That hole you felt could just be doubts and nerves creeping in. Give yourself some slack and just go love on a horse for a bit. I have a feeling that will fill that hole back up.

roaddy - the new boarding opp sounds exciting!!

sereno - new property sounds like it has a lot of potential! Will it have that amazing ocean view?

corgi - have a great cruise, you deserve some relax time!

CS - love the pic with all those pups on your bed. Wish you were closer, I'd love to find someone as caring as you for my pup when we leave for shows.

CW - where are you? All ok?

Alex - you sound like so much fun, I love that you'll walk up to strangers and take their puppies LOL! That poor guy probably isnt used to pretty girls walking up unintimidated and taking charge!!


Still trying to find a pic of me that I'm ok with sharing...but will post one soon...


----------



## Critter sitter

WG comon I just posed one of me all grubby laying in bed. Unless all yours are to sexy to post  but I am sure the men are ok with that 


I love all the pups and most of the time they all get along well. There were all but 2 on the bed when I woke up this morning.


----------



## nvr2many

Ok. Where is this pic of this GIANT WHA HOO that we were gonna see this morning. If I remember correctly someone (who shall remain nameless) had a big tizzy fit and threatened us with big wha hoo's. Maybe I am wrong. I was out late at a concealed weapons class and it ran late. Anyway, I am really not sure how to get back into this thread. I want to reply to everyone and comment but by the time I get to the end I forget! Gah!!! 

Well, how about this.................. Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Alex, last I heard we are suppose to meet the property owner this evening. I still haven't heard a definite on this yet and not going to press the issue since it was brought to me and not me seeking it. My trainer friend called again last night asking the same thing and got the same response so she is going to sit down and figure out exactly what she is hoping to gain from a partner so I can go over it to offer my interest and what I expect out of it.
> 
> 
> I got some more work done on the trailer/ float last night in between other chores. It was 8:30 when I finally put everything away for the evening.
> 
> View attachment 194913
> 
> 
> View attachment 194921
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in this pic that I am welding this seem out completely instead of spot tacking every few inches. I also took the time to round it off to have a better look to it.
> View attachment 194929


 Rick that Trailer is looking Great!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick that Trailer is looking Great!!!


Thanks, darlin. It's definitely an improvement from the beginning isn't it? lol

If it it were me I wouldn't even paint it after I go back and clean up all of the welds, but I would have to do some serious buffing at the seams in order to hide where the pieces were welded together.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another week of rain!!! I cannot take it anymore!!!

Soooooooooo, Lori, when are you arriving? We need to have that slumber party. 

Rick, yes that trailer looks awesome! If you didn't paint it how would you keep it from rusting?? 

Have not ridden since, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, lets see,,,,,,,,,,,,, Monday. Rain ever since! Why the hell did I move to Oregon??? Oh yah, that a$$ of an ex husband brought me here! Gah!


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda you should Come down next weekend and go on the big trail ride with me and my GF. 

Yep I think I am going to bite the bullet and Let the Hubby and kiddo take care of the Animals and go on the ride. 

its the may 31 trail ride


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Rick, yes that trailer looks awesome! If you didn't paint it how would you keep it from rusting??


I would clear coat it and come to think of it I may just break out the torch and get it flaming with plenty of black smoke and sut as to leave that burnt look all over the metal then clear coat over that. I think that would look sweet. Meh.. to much for work on a freebie.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh Lori, that would be so cool! Why do all us cool people have to be so spread out, lol. 

Rick, that does sound sweet!! Maybe you can do that on the one you bought for yourself??? Are you keeping it??


----------



## Roadyy

You also have to remember this is galvanized sheet metal I'm installing in there. I can go back over the welds with a can of Cold Gal and it will be good for a very long time. I'm sure he will paint it since that was the purpose of replacing the rusted out metal. He wants all of the spots that the bead blaster would destroy replaced, but that, I'm afraid, would be 80% of the body. I will finish replacing the upper shelf, weld the shelf divider back in and replace a few spots around the tub then get it out of my way til he can get wheels and tires to replace the old ones.


yes, I will be keeping the red one unless Alex does some serious convincing for me to leave it with her...lol


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Oh Lori, that would be so cool! Why do all us cool people have to be so spread out, lol.
> 
> Rick, that does sound sweet!! Maybe you can do that on the one you bought for yourself??? Are you keeping it??


 the woman I am going with is 70 and is awesome she rides a 22 yo paint .. i will get as many pics as i can


----------



## nvr2many

Well I think that is cool that you can do that. If we had needed metal replaced we would have had to hire someone like you to do it. My husband has mentioned that he would like to know how to weld but he does not as of yet.


----------



## Roadyy

My job here at the shipyard is maintaining all of the welding equipment so I refined my skills through testing the equipment. It also gives me experience on some of the finer types of welding like tig welding. I do a lot of research on new types of processes to try out in different scenarios for our company. Blah blah blah...foreign language.lol


I like building things from scratch. The sheet metal pieces were all cut with a 4" grinder to get the round side in order to fit the nose. I could have forced him to order precut pieces and just welded them in, but what fun would that be?


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> My job here at the shipyard is maintaining all of the welding equipment so I refined my skills through testing the equipment. It also gives me experience on some of the finer types of welding like tig welding. I do a lot of research on new types of processes to try out in different scenarios for our company. Blah blah blah...foreign language.lol
> 
> 
> I like building things from scratch. The sheet metal pieces were all cut with a 4" grinder to get the round side in order to fit the nose. I could have forced him to order precut pieces and just welded them in, but what fun would that be?


LOL, actually not foreign to me. I am quite the do it yourselfer, you would be surprised, lol. I know stuff! :lol: My favorite stores after tack shops are do it yourself stores, lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Not surprised at all, just figured it might get boring reading some of that stuff. I have several ladies who I go to for learning DIY projects around the property. I have the skills to do a lot of things, but enjoy hearing other ideas from more experienced people no matter the gender. A lady neighbor at our last place taught me how to rebuild the hydrostatic transmission on our riding mower.


----------



## AlexS

It's day 1 of not smoking. I am on the patch, it's doing nothing - but it's the patch based on a pack a day, I think I could probably do with a second patch. 

I could do with something to punch.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> It's day 1 of not smoking. I am on the patch, it's doing nothing - but it's the patch based on a pack a day, I think I could probably do with a second patch.
> 
> I could do with something to punch.



You could try and punch me into submission of the trailer,,eh??


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> It's day 1 of not smoking. I am on the patch, it's doing nothing - but it's the patch based on a pack a day, I think I could probably do with a second patch.
> 
> I could do with something to punch.


I used Chantix and it worked great for me

I commend you for trying to quit. Keep trying . If you Really really want it to happen it will


----------



## nvr2many

Alex, get some of the gum too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy,

I sent you a PM!!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roadyy,
> 
> I sent you a PM!!


I sent you one too....wooohoooo


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Ok now, if you didn't bring enough for the whole class ........................... :lol:


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I agree. I've seen it lots of places.
> 
> It's frustrating to see people look for help and see the resulting discussion turn into a giant ****ing contest. It's almost like people have picked sides and are simply waiting for an opportunity to make their points.
> 
> It makes it more difficult for people trying to learn to ask questions.


Fire away on this thread we all have our likes and dislikes when it comes to riding, actually, not likes and dislikes more like preferences. We are 40 plus. 

We have some ladies in competition in the show ring Hunter65 comes to mind and we all love to hear how she is going, others are into western and hunting. English verses western. Lets not talk about bare back and endurance plus hunting. I guess my point is on this thread we seem to follow our chosen field of riding and accept all others whether we understand the disiplin or not. 

All i do is trail riding or trekking when I can. Trekking is probably a cross between trail and endurance and is a term given to a trail ride in NZ that raises money for some worthy cause. However, it does require a high persentage of skill in riding ability and in the riders and the hores fitness and mental state. Our best trek in progressing around New Zealand at present and is for 6 days on the go then again next year.

I have been refused permission to ride on one of the treks my skill level was not high enough and was considered as a liability:shock: I had to agree.

Now at my age that was a smack on the face considering as a rising 65y I was no where hear the eldest or in the minority.

Guess what I am trying to say is get on the horse and as you progress your passion for riding will come through and the choice of style will be made.

I dont ride an english saddle and most that trek use western. I have done one better. I use a Tucker endurance western skirt and set up. With the what every man needs stuck on the front. A bloody great handle to hang on to. I have never fallen out of this saddle.

















No time for a spell check.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Ok now, if you didn't bring enough for the whole class ........................... :lol:


Oh, I got enough for the whole cla...err,, you meant something else didn't you? hmmm.....ok


----------



## Roadyy

Amen to what Stan said!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


Roadyy said:


> Oh, I got enough for the whole cla...err,, you meant something else didn't you? hmmm.....ok


----------



## Roadyy

gum...my dear Lori,,,I meant gum


----------



## AlexS

I once tried the gum for a flight back to England, and it was awful, it was like getting a hit of 20 cigs in one chew. 

What I really need is something to punch. I've asked Brad to come home from work so I can argue with him, about anything. 
He claims he is going to sleep in his office tonight and not come home. Grrrr.


----------



## Roadyy

My family banned me from the Thanksgivings Day festivities due to them being in a fowl mood and not wanting to impose on me while I was quitting the tobacco.


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> My family banned me from the Thanksgivings Day festivities due to them being in a fowl mood and not wanting to impose on me while I was quitting the tobacco.


I can imagine. And that's probably best. If I had somewhere to take the kids and leave them with someone else watching them, that's where they would be right now. 

Every tiny thing they are doing is driving me mad. I just yelled, for no good reason. Two of them have headphones on as I don't want to listen to their rap nonsense, which also means I don't want to hear it through their headphones because it's so loud - and certainly means I don't want to hear them singing the awful music, which is worse than hearing the artist actually sing it. 


One of them rolled their eyes at having to take the dogs out, he got a finger pointed at his chest, and words, don't roll your eyes, don't delay, get up now and do it! 

Perfectly normal behavior is making me homicidal.


----------



## nvr2many

I am so in love with your saddle Stan. As you know it is similar to mine and would love to get one like yours for my hubby. I need to find out if he is stuck on having a horn. If he says yes then is a macho thing because I have heard him complain more than once about the horn jabbing him. Oh and love the handle!! It's like an "OH SH!T" bar made of leather! 

Alex, maybe just regular gum then. Something to do with your mouth and not think about hitting people, bahahahahaha.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Ladytrails said:


> You're right to be concerned about your daughter's post; it will be a good lesson for her in dealing with people whose opinions do not matter.


You're right. It could be a teachable moment.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> I am so in love with your saddle Stan. As you know it is similar to mine and would love to get one like yours for my hubby. I need to find out if he is stuck on having a horn. If he says yes then is a macho thing because I have heard him complain more than once about the horn jabbing him. Oh and love the handle!! It's like an "OH SH!T" bar made of leather!
> 
> Alex, maybe just regular gum then. Something to do with your mouth and not think about hitting people, bahahahahaha.


Have you looked at QOS' saddle she has for sale? I would love to have that for myself.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> gum...my dear Lori,,,I meant gum


Yea Sure ya did.... I have plenty too :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

The vet check could have gone better. The horse is almost 13. It's a TB/QH mix and will be used for hunter/jumper and maybe some dressage. 

There was a positive on the flexion test on the right ankle. The horse showed positive on the way down the arena, but it was better on the way back (I got my exercise running with the horse). The horse will take either lead in a canter and he looks great otherwise. I paid the $$ to get xrays. We'll see what happens. 

Pictures can be seen at 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1095...s/5879501811593660225?authkey=CJrM5qvy4dGG1AE


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Have you looked at QOS' saddle she has for sale? I would love to have that for myself.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo, I have not seen it. Is it for sale here?? Going to look now! 
Thanks!


----------



## nvr2many

It is a 17" and says it fits like a 16". Hubby needs a 17.5 to 18". Ah cannot be affording it right now anyway but it is fun to look.


----------



## Roadyy

It is a beautiful saddle though isn't it? I should start charging for more side jobs so I can get a better quality saddle. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Yea Sure ya did.... I have plenty too :lol::lol::lol::lol:


That's my story and I'm sticky to it.


----------



## nvr2many

Very pretty. Here are my two and hers looks a lot like my endurance one.


----------



## Stan

AlexS thumbs up to the quit smoking. As posted earlier I was a chain smoker the real mccoy.
I read a book written by Allen Carr and the light was turned on. Took some doing as the battery was run down:lol:.

here is something I learnt, for what it is woth.
We smoke acording to the trigers we have taught ourselves by that i mean. Ever gone to answer the phone and grabbed the smokes on the way. The phone is a trigger.
Coffee, tea, booze after a meal, Before riding the horse after riding the horse. All triggers and have to be dealt with.

Every thing you have done in the past with a cigerete you have to do in the future without one to beat the trigger, and at times several times. So ask Brad to come home and get started on those triggers he will love you for it.:shock::lol::lol::lol: Now that that one is out of the way the triggers go way back to the first smoke. But it is only a thought, you don't go into great physicial, life threatening withdrawls.

Here is what I did to deal with the triggers. Three simple words and the feelings that go with it.

When ever I got the thought to smoke and being a chain smoker it was little like a 16 year old boy only one thought on their mind. Food :lol: you thought I ment something else didn't you:lol:

Back to the three words. Every time I got the thought to smoke I would repeat to myself. I DON'T SMOKE. and feel good about it. I kept repeating that untill the thought went. Sometimes I repeated it over and over it seemed endless but it works. I did not use any aids cold turkey.

Try it with a coffee or tea if you normally smoke during having the drink and each time you get the thought say to your self I DON'T SMOKE. And feel good. After a few coffees you will realise the thought to have a smoke does not come. That trigger is dealt with and so on. Try it out you will be surprised and it builds confidence.

Well thats enough for today. Get Brad home and deal with a trigger:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Ta Ta for now

In NZ it means good bye Not the other Ta Ta's:lol:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> I am so in love with your saddle Stan. As you know it is similar to mine and would love to get one like yours for my hubby. I need to find out if he is stuck on having a horn. If he says yes then is a macho thing because I have heard him complain more than once about the horn jabbing him. Oh and love the handle!! It's like an "OH SH!T" bar made of leather!
> 
> Alex, maybe just regular gum then. Something to do with your mouth and not think about hitting people, bahahahahaha.


Tell your husband from a male point of view, if the horse stumbles and one is heading over the front the family jewels dont get caught up:shock:. Its a very smooth transition from the saddle over the horses neck to the ground.:lol:

That saddle even has a jell filled seat very comfortable and if the horse turns in a tight circle, as Bugs can do. I have never fallen out, the pomel is easer to hang onto than a horn.


----------



## Stan

Hey folks its raining again on my place, any one want me to catch a few drops and ship it, or are we satisfied with the pee method of retaining grass growth.

Time to talk to the horses.

Cheers all, have a nice safe dry ride.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Stan, everyone keeps telling me about that book. I will pick it up this weekend. 

People also keep telling me what to do when I get cravings, however for today at least, I am in a constant state of cravings. It's not coming and going, it's just always there. 

Brad's going to buy me one of those electronic cigs on the way home from work. If I go into a gas station right now, I will buy a pack of cigs, so he can get it for me instead.


----------



## Koolio

Rain here too, finally! I can hear the trees and the grasses sigh with relief. Hopefully the Mosquitos have run for cover for a bit as well. It's a great weekend to work on the barn inside!

Alex - I wish you the best on quitting smoking. If you want it, you will do it one moment at a time.

Roadyy- the trailer looks great! I wish I had the skills to do something useful with my hands. Maybe it's time to learn.

Sereno (and Roadyy too I think) - good luck with you prospective properties. Is the intent to run a business or for personal use?

Stan - did I read a while back you are keeping Stella? Does that mean Bugs is going? Or, are you keeping both? Or did I dream the whole thing?

AnotherHorseDad - best of luck on the X-rays. I have never purchased a "perfect horse" as I don't think they exist. I do look for one I can work with that is healthy and sound (mentally and physically) enough to enjoy working with, thst i can afford to purchase and look after. As for preferences, likes and dislikes, there are many, many different approaches to training, riding and keeping horses. I believe every person has to find their own "way" that gives them as much pleasure and joy out of being with horses as they can. It isn't a out how you ride or train, but that you ride or train and more importantly that you enjoy yourself doing it. Nobody else can tell you how that will be for you. At best, they can offer you different approaches to try. Your daughter is one lucky girl to have a dad who is so dedicated to helping her live her passion.


----------



## With Grace

Back from the vet, and with my pup. Xrays show she actually has a slip disk, with arthritis in disks surrounding it. He said it hasn't affected her neurologically yet, which is good. We have pain pills for when she seems to need them, and will just go from here. Not sure how fair it is to let her live on pain pills...when do we say she's in too much pain? Poor pup.


----------



## AlexS

With Grace, you will know. Heck I think many humans live on pain pills.


----------



## nvr2many

Ditto^^^^^^^^^^^ I think you will know.

Stan........ Thanks, I told hubby what you said, he just listened. Not sure what that means. 

Took a couple photos of my PIG!!! Enjoy! 


































Everyone says it is because he is grey and my other is black, um NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo, if she was that dirty you would still see it on her!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Look, look! We have a bit of hair growth! You can start to see some brown hairs growing on her face. I've only been using that eQuis spray since Wednesday! Here shoulder is growing more hair too I think! 

I'm praying we can hop a ride this weekend!! 

I keep remembering......it's a three day weekend!! Woohoo! And we have absolutely nothing planned!!:thumbsup: we've been SO busy lately on weekends it's nice just chillin' at home for once!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:wink:How's about a fluffy tail contest????

We may be scratching hair off our bumm....but rainn's tail sure has bloomed since winter! Maybe her senior supplements are helping a bit. We've had her on them a month now.....

Lets see those tails!! Bring 'em on!!!:lol::lol:

P.s. you can see how she's rubbed her behind....it's dried up, but very bald....doesn't appear to be scratching tho!! :?


Apparently.....as I've been told by several people who know her.....this bumm your lookin at is/was a SUPER reining horse!! Wish I could have seen her in action before her 'wire accident' and she became lame....:-(. Oh well...retirement is treating her well!!:lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Thanks Stan, everyone keeps telling me about that book. I will pick it up this weekend.
> 
> People also keep telling me what to do when I get cravings, however for today at least, I am in a constant state of cravings. It's not coming and going, it's just always there.
> 
> Brad's going to buy me one of those electronic cigs on the way home from work. If I go into a gas station right now, I will buy a pack of cigs, so he can get it for me instead.


Stay with it and deal with the triggers. It really does work. Different strokes for different folks I know, but here is my take on aids. Take them off and don't use them as you only have to deal with the substitutes later in the process. Been there and done that spent lots of money on aids.

I also had to say to myself, I Don't Smoke, over and over for the first couple of days but it gets easier. How long has it been now a day, two days, give yourself a big pat on the back you survived without a smoke. You don't smoke. Great aye. That feeling you have when you and the horse do something new. Well, feel it again now.

See you can do it, you already have. You are alive you did not drop dead from the lack of a smoke. 

The nicotine is out of your system within 72 hours from then on you are dealing with the psychological addiction. now I'm off


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> :wink:How's about a fluffy tail contest????
> 
> We may be scratching hair off our bumm....but rainn's tail sure has bloomed since winter! Maybe her senior supplements are helping a bit. We've had her on them a month now.....
> 
> Lets see those tails!! Bring 'em on!!!:lol::lol:
> 
> P.s. you can see how she's rubbed her behind....it's dried up, but very bald....doesn't appear to be scratching tho!! :?
> 
> 
> Apparently.....as I've been told by several people who know her.....this bumm your lookin at is/was a SUPER reining horse!! Wish I could have seen her in action before her 'wire accident' and she became lame....:-(. Oh well...retirement is treating her well!!:lol:


I can't compete with that, but I'll check out Stella and Bugs and post the results later.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh come on Nicker. You just saw my two and their messy tails, :sad:.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Rain here too, finally! I can hear the trees and the grasses sigh with relief. Hopefully the Mosquitos have run for cover for a bit as well. It's a great weekend to work on the barn inside!
> 
> Alex - I wish you the best on quitting smoking. If you want it, you will do it one moment at a time.
> 
> Roadyy- the trailer looks great! I wish I had the skills to do something useful with my hands. Maybe it's time to learn.
> 
> Sereno (and Roadyy too I think) - good luck with you prospective properties. Is the intent to run a business or for personal use?
> 
> Stan - did I read a while back you are keeping Stella? Does that mean Bugs is going? Or, are you keeping both? Or did I dream the whole thing?
> 
> AnotherHorseDad - best of luck on the X-rays. I have never purchased a "perfect horse" as I don't think they exist. I do look for one I can work with that is healthy and sound (mentally and physically) enough to enjoy working with, thst i can afford to purchase and look after. As for preferences, likes and dislikes, there are many, many different approaches to training, riding and keeping horses. I believe every person has to find their own "way" that gives them as much pleasure and joy out of being with horses as they can. It isn't a out how you ride or train, but that you ride or train and more importantly that you enjoy yourself doing it. Nobody else can tell you how that will be for you. At best, they can offer you different approaches to try. Your daughter is one lucky girl to have a dad who is so dedicated to helping her live her passion.


 
I had made up my mind to sell Stella as Bugs will most likely be the better horse for me as he seems to be happy in my company, as oposed to Stella who lays her ears back when she sees me. One would think I had miss treated her which I had not. She is a complicated mare. I have had some good rides with her. After my heart attack we went on a ride over the easter holidays 2012. 4 days and she was a dream for me. Never put a foot out of place even got caught up in some wire and stood still when told to while I untangled her. Now after talking about, and remembering the good rides, moving her on just got harder.


----------



## AlexS

Is there a reason to move her along Stan. 

Thanks for the smoking advise, I am trying.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Is there a reason to move her along Stan.
> 
> Thanks for the smoking advise, I am trying.


I think Stella relates to women better than men Though she has never been mean but has a strong will. You and her would click. And I can't ride two horses. Bugs will miss out, he won't get the milage needed to bring him on with treking. I'm not getting any younger so this coming season is when Bugs makes or breaks it.

Stay with it it gets easer.


----------



## AlexS

I guess I am confused, I thought that your wife sold her horse, and was going to ride Stella? Or am I totally off base?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I guess I am confused, I thought that your wife sold her horse, and was going to ride Stella? Or am I totally off base?


Roslyn won't ride Stella she is to big for her. Stella is about 16-2h and Roslyn is knee high to a toadstool. Needs a ladder to get on. She is looking for another horse. Due to the moods the mare's display she has decided on a gelding 14-3h or there abouts and SHE IS NOT GETTING BUGS NEVER.


----------



## Celeste

It would be cheaper to buy a new ladder than to trade horses.


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Stan

Roslyn has in her mind what she wants in a horse I think her mistake was selling kate but thats life. She will find a horse very experienced in the type of riding we do and with luck be happy as will I when I can finally tear myself away and sell her, Stella I mean, not Roslyn however, thats a thought.,

I have had to deal with quite a lot with Stella her skin issues and her herd bound attitude and also being very mareish. She needs some one she clicks with, and who has the time which I don't have being split between the two. I just have an adversity to moving an animal on after such a time period. I believe horses are similar to dogs in that they do bond if given enough time and we can screw them up if we are not carefull. Dum aye.


----------



## With Grace

nvr2many said:


>



OMG I totally remember this!!!!


----------



## With Grace

Alex - I agree, many humans live on pain pills, myself included (well, anti inflammatories) but is it fair to keep her on them just because I want her around? Then again because of my own disease I relate to her that much more, knowing what that pain is like and how much I love her, can I really let her go? This just sucks.

Going away for a long weekend, will try to keep up with reading if my MiFi works, sometimes it doesnt. Going to head to the sun and peace and farmlands, my retirement home on the other side of the mountains. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, its good to hear you are still getting rain before the winter sets full in. Good luck with the horse dilemna.

Alex, don't get the e-cigs. They are a crutch and will not help you stop smoking only continue your habit of putting it to your mouth which is as big a habit as the nicotine. I just read Stan's later comment about aids and completely agree. 
I am reading all of the posts in a separate window then responding in this window. lol

Koolio, I had never thought about boarding business til someone came to me about it. It would be a business and personal as I'm sure I would have a horse or two there. I can't wait to see the next installment at your barn and glad to hear you are getting rain also.

WG, you will see it in the pup's eyes when it's had enough and ready to go. You know the dog better than anyone and know how it shows it's feelings. I hope you both feel better soon so you can enjoy each other's company without pain. I hope you have a great relaxed holiday weekend.

Melinda, there is some sure nough junk in those trunks. Impressive I must say.

NM71, glad to see the hair starting to come back and that is another nicely filled trunk on her. Have you tried to find anything on youtube from her past?


As for me, there was still no meeting yesterday and also heard there is a very well respected horse lady who is also interested in the property for a boarding/training business. I am backing away from the whole thing for the time being and focus on my own stuff.

My riding mower decided it no longer wants to transfer fuel from the tank to the carb. I had a local vet come out to pull coggins on Trusty as well as give him his vaccines. Jems actually came up to me yesterday evening when she normally shies away when I get near her. Brought my trailer/float into work with me today so the guy I'm rebuilding a trailer for could pick up an 8 month walker. I'm working til atleast lunch time then should get most of the trailer repairs done so I can get it out of my driveway. 

Happy Memorial Day to those celebrating and a huge thanks go out to those who gave it all so we enjoy our freedom.


----------



## Farmchic

Well I'm up and happy that I can move my arms enough to pour and drink coffee. I used the weed eater for about 3 hours yesterday. Anyone seen overboard? I told my kids that's how I felt, like Goldie Hawn after she used the chainsaw. LOL Oh well, it was good exercise and my roses look pretty good without all those weeds covering them up. 

Roady- we built our place with the idea that we could take in boarders if we wanted but so far have not. It’s a lot to think about. But then our situation is a little different because our arena/barn is attached to our house so that could bring on a different set of issues. I’m sometimes envious of the boarding facilities but don’t think that is the life for me. And your trailer work looks awesome. I have a little 3 horse slant that we picked up cheap and it’s covered in rust where the paint has chipped off. We’ve talked about having it redone and have even asked around to see if someone wants a project. The one guy I thought would want to do it for sure said no because he didn’t have a shop big enough. I need to start thinking about it again. Heck, I paint everything else around here I’m sure my husband would not be one bit surprised if I told him I was going to paint the trailer (just kidding). Also, your job sounds very interesting. Thank you for sharing the info and videos. I think I was holding my breath.

Sereno- How about starting a Paso Fino breeding farm at the new place? Or are there already some around you? That would be fun!


----------



## Koolio

Oh Roadyy. I was reading your last post and got up to the line about your lawn mower before I got distracted by the needy dog. I got as far as, "I had a local vet come out to pull..." When I went back to reading my brain immediately wondered why you would call the vet out for your lawn mower. Of course that is not what it said, but the way my brain processed before needy dog interrupted me made me laugh out loud.

Grace - If your dog is happy and comfortable, I don't see any reason not to give meds for pain or whatever to give them an even longer, happier life. If the meds started causing other health complications or were not effective in keeping your dog comfortable, that would be different. I would think animals have a desire to live like we do. Although it doesn't seem like it, you will know when it's time to call it quits. I hope that is a long way from now.

Stan - I got that backwards. Hopefully you will find Stella a great home where she will bond with someone more suited to her. As for Roslyn, if she isn't passionate about riding, she will be even less so on a horse she doesn't think ismthembest fit for her. It's best to let her choose the right one.

Nicker- it looks like you are making some progress. Yay!

We are picking up stalls today and hopefully putting them up and building the other tack room wall. The rain is good, but it has come with a wicked wind. Not much sleep last night due in part to the wind and in part to lots of changes and drama at work.

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning to all on the thread. Going to a pit party tonight- to get meat all wrapped & prepared, to go into a pit which will cook overnight. We open the pit tomorrow afternoon and the party starts shortly afterwards. We usually have about 50-80 people show up. Everyone brings a side dish, their own drinks, & sometimes a chair-the food is always great & everyone has a great time just getting together & enjoying the day, then later, the moonlight.

Hope you all have a great W/E!


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, don't feel bad about the reading error. I just had that experience reading Cacowgirl's post, I read it as they were having a "pity party" and was thinking it very strange that there was an actual party to feel pitiful with side dishes and all.:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Thanks Stan, everyone keeps telling me about that book. I will pick it up this weekend.
> 
> People also keep telling me what to do when I get cravings, however for today at least, I am in a constant state of cravings. It's not coming and going, it's just always there.
> 
> Brad's going to buy me one of those electronic cigs on the way home from work. If I go into a gas station right now, I will buy a pack of cigs, so he can get it for me instead.



Alex google for the book. I downloaded it for free. Let me have a look if I find it I can email it to you. Kudos on the quitting, I am seriously thinking of it too


----------



## Hunter65

Here Alex, Chapter 21 is my favorite

http://media.wix.com/ugd/74fa87_2010cc5496521431188f905b7234a829.pdf


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, roaddy-that is just too funny! Actually when we go to these get-togethers we are celebrating the positive part of living way out here in the "boonies".


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Back from the vet, and with my pup. Xrays show she actually has a slip disk, with arthritis in disks surrounding it. He said it hasn't affected her neurologically yet, which is good. We have pain pills for when she seems to need them, and will just go from here. Not sure how fair it is to let her live on pain pills...when do we say she's in too much pain? Poor pup.


check in to K9 asprin My Golden who is 12 is on it for knee pain and she acts like a 4 year old again on it .. no groggy drugged look just happy puppy again.
Amazon.com: Nutri-Vet K-9 Aspirin Chewables, 75 Count: Pet Supplies

read the reviews thay are great.


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone!! I was wondering if anyone has gotten any riding in lately?? I have our farrier coming tomorrow so hope to get some in this coming week. Also been looking for a bareback pad and know what kind I want so now to buy, lol. I am so tired of wearing my mares sweat down to the bone when we go on a hot day. So that brings me to the question, does anyone else here like to just jump on and ride bareback??? Would like to hear your stories. :smile:.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

We just bought a horse. 

The xrays came back clean. We dropped off the $$ and my daughter was able to spend time grooming him. It's going to be a long 7 weeks until she can ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Melinda, I do like to bareback from time to time, but haven't done it on a long ride.

AHD, that is great news as far as the horse goes. I hope the 7 weeks go by quickly for her.


----------



## nvr2many

Rick, you are my hero. My husband will not do it! I tell him if it hurts you are not doing it right. He will not buy it, ha ha ha.


----------



## Critter sitter

do you think the pasture grass is getting pretty long. that is the top of the gator it is crazy. I felt like I was driving underwater going though that.


Looking for Tail pictures..... Cody's drags the ground!


----------



## Critter sitter

here is one I found of Doc. it is not a great picture but it is Fluffy and very long too but Cody's is longer.. I will take a picture of his tonight and post after he is groomed up.


----------



## nvr2many

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Loriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!! They didn't say anything about long, just fluffy!! :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Nvr2many - we ride bareback throughout the winter pretty much exclusively. That means for seven months we just jump on and go. Often we ride in a halter and dont even bother with a bridle. It is much warmer and more convenient than riding with a saddle when it is cold and snowy. 

AnotherHorseDad - congratulations on your new horse. If you really want to bug your daughter just tell her you will ride her horse for her until she is better. She will love that! LOL!

CritterSitter - I have grass envy!!


----------



## AlexS

Sandi, thank you so much. 

AnotherHorseDad, congratulations.


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats another horsedad. Pictures are a must. I just started riding bareback again. Working on my balance. I used to spend 10 hours a day bareback taking out trail rides. Awfully wobbly right now lol. Hoping to ride today. Work day at barn tomorrow as we have to fix the fencing in the field so we can finally start putting the horses out. Then BBQ after so gotta make my famous potato salad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Pics


----------



## AlexS

D'aawwww... your daughters face is brilliant, she looks so happy.


----------



## nvr2many

AWESOME!! I am so happy for her!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Awe they look awesome together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Congrats AHD and you cant leave the horse alone for 7 weeks. You have to try it out for size.

AlexS your last post was tame. Not your norm.

Bare back, tried it. Jumped on (thats hard to imagine, more like climbed) and rolled straight off the other side Horse looked down at me with that question in its eye. (You again). I could swear the **** thing laughed at me. 

When I was a kid (55) years ago, on my uncles farm I rode an old Clyde called Dolly. She creaked as she walked and would not hurt a fly.

I would take her along side a fence strainer post. I would then procede to climb onto the top of the post. Ballanced precariously I would stretch a leg out to straddle old Dolly and she would side step. That left me one foot on her rump and the other on the post doing the splits. I used to wear shorts every where as a 10 year old. Every thing was pointing in the direction the rest of me was about to go. Down. And Dolly, she always had her head turned in, looking at me, a twinkle in her eye. Her little bit of fun before the ride. That became a right of passage she made me take if I wanted to ride her.

I got over the pain and embarrassment. I can still remember my aunt and uncle roaring with laughter Thanks to god, instant cameras or phone cameras wearn't around then. 

Pit party is that the discription of a hole in the ground where hot stones are placed, meat on top and covered in for a number of hours to steam. if so we call that a Hungi. The NZ Maori used that as a triditional cooking method as do the pacific islanders.

Rick. A split screen now that is the answer to trying to remember who said what. I'm going to look into that.

Cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Congrats AHD on the horse! Nice looking animal! Your DD looks happy! 

Beautiful day today...a bit cool and windy so I decided to take a walk instead of ride. Could really use the exercise....although Rainn tends to walk v-e-r-y slow....

Anyway, I was able to play around and get some good shots. Take a look at this perty girl!! :wink:

Oh, and Stan.....your story cracked me UP!!!! You told it so well, I could picture it like I was there. You aRe quite the story teller!!! I bet you're fun to sit around the fire with!

Ok, CS posted a fluffy tail....who else?? :lol:&#55357;&#56567;&#55357;&#56567;


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can you guys caption this?


----------



## nvr2many

"You didn't tell me "HE" was coming"


----------



## Sereno

*I'm SO bent out of shape!*

I point out that the gals bring up "things" then the guys make a comment and then the gals jump all over the guys. :evil:

So I'm getting into bed and my wife "reminds" me that we have company, one person that I have never met, first thing in the morning and they want to go riding........ in the hills. :shock:

AHHHH..... ahhhh... Dear? When did you tell me this? Who is coming at what time? How many are riding and where? :?

"You, me and her up in the hills." Dear? Sereno is still not well. :-(

"OK, then just she and I will ride." OK Dear. What time? 8 AM.

So it is close to 9 PM and the trailer is a mess, tack needs to be cleaned and organized, water loaded, fuel in the Jeep, hook up the Jeep, get two horses out and cleaned up WAY before normal times, load them and gals up and haul them UP the hills, unload and .... I know DANG well that I'll do most of the work getting the horses ready; and I'm right since they wonder off looking at .... whatever. I have the horses ready and off they ride.

So. What the heck I'm I going to do after I clean out the horse poop and then.... Wait! I can not leave and so I'm stuck with NO idea when they will return. My wife does that.... Just gonna ride there and back.... with several detours that add another hour or so with NO problem.

After 2 or 3 hours or so, I un-do the horse's stuff and throw it into the car and trailer and load them up.... cause the GALS want to get back to the house and clean up so that WE can go get a very late lunch and go around to the tourist places to show "her" ........ tourist places? Of course, this runs into going out to dinner too.

NEXT morning WE are off to some remote beach. We HAVE a beach... several beaches.... within walking distance. BUT NO..... Wife wants to go to and show "her" ............ THAT beach that is a 2 hour drive away. Needless to say.... ending up another late night.

Wife wanted us to meet up for breakfast but this is where I put my foot down. Sort of? Amado helps A LOT with Sereno but it is his day off and Kalvin, nice guy, but does not know what needs to be done with cleaning Sereno, injections, and medications. So there! :twisted: Plus we still don't have water on the pastures; we dug up lines and found no water in the main and have been waiting for the water company to show up........ good luck with that! I did notice that the house up from us had done some digging where the pipes are and suspect that they cut us off cause THEY want more pressure.

(Dealing with the water company.... I'd rather ask the IRS for an audit.)

Where was I? Guest left today. Wife informs me that WE have to go to the "big city" for a Doctors appt. on Monday morning. ????? :shock: She is gettig a .... a .... ahhhh.... ahhh? little nip and tuck face job?

STAN..... I'M ON THE NEXT PLANE! ONE WAY TICKET!

We ARE mature and can take this stuff in our lives, from you AND my wife?

I'll feel better later. REALLY I will.  :evil: :twisted: :shock:


----------



## Stan

Sereno the doors always open. But has your wife and mine met, you described my life right down to the last letter.:lol:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Can you guys caption this?


 
You try humping my led your going to get a head ache.


Or, In your dreams


NM71 you asked for it.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Caption this....*

:rofl::rofl: I'm giggling out loud here people......keep them coming!! :wink::lol:


----------



## Sereno

*AnotherHorseDad.*

I scanned the posts above and noticed, stopped at yours and actually read and looked! :lol:

Since your first post, you have moved a long way and sound like you are in a good place with it. Congratulations and quite frankly, respect.

Though you had some hesitation and concerns and rightfully so, YOU and your daughter moved forward. A huge step into the horse world.

Wonderful photos. Thanks. Horse looks good but I found myself looking at the smiles on your daughter.

PLEASE do NOT hesitate to talk about or ask ANY question if you or your daughter have one. I'll bet that our combined knowledge will overwhelm you. And if we don't know the answer.... we are wise enough to say so and go learn some more.

I have to go find out what my wife has planned for me. Something new that SHE THINKS is fun. :evil:


----------



## Celeste

Bruce, I must be doing something wrong. I don't seem to be able to plan my husband's day. You think I should start?


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Sereno said:


> I scanned the posts above and noticed, stopped at yours and actually read and looked! :lol:
> 
> Since your first post, you have moved a long way and sound like you are in a good place with it. Congratulations and quite frankly, respect.
> 
> Though you had some hesitation and concerns and rightfully so, YOU and your daughter moved forward. A huge step into the horse world.
> 
> Wonderful photos. Thanks. Horse looks good but I found myself looking at the smiles on your daughter.
> 
> PLEASE do NOT hesitate to talk about or ask ANY question if you or your daughter have one. I'll bet that our combined knowledge will overwhelm you. And if we don't know the answer.... we are wise enough to say so and go learn some more.


Many thanks. 

<looks for a cheers smilie>


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> :rofl::rofl: I'm giggling out loud here people......keep them coming!! :wink::lol:


 
Spell checker failed to work I'll get a new one ASAP.

Should read 

if you hump my LEG you are going to get a head ache


I'm not a lamp post. You pee on me I pee on you. 

can I ride him mum, can I, can I, oh please.


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Bruce, I must be doing something wrong. I don't seem to be able to plan my husband's day. You think I should start?


Most likely not a good thing to try to start doing.... OR ... perhaps a different approach?

My wife does not demand much but knows that a good kick in my rear sometimes is needed. So I may resent it for a little while, I know that it is for my own good. Especially since I've been ill and have not PUSHED myself. We have a *strong* relationship that most others would not understand I think. (Almost as strong as Sereno and me?)

Though I DO wonder about letting her pick out our evening movies. Tonight: Mrs. Doubtfire. Lots of "chick flicks". I can and do enjoy some of the lines. She likes the "chick flicks" and I do watch the movies and note some good lines. I DO remind myself with a chuckle of when Dolly Parton was talking in "Steel Magnolias".

To the effect of: "Somedays my husband is so confused he does't know whether do scratch his watch or wind his ***." 

Next week: Sand Pebbles with Steve McQueen and then some John Wayne. 

See? I do pay attention.... sometimes.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
It was a "run by fruiting" bahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Sereno

*THAT line JUST came on! LOL*



nvr2many said:


> ^^^ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> It was a "run by fruiting" bahahahahahahaha!


:rofl: Are you and YOUR hubby watching it too?


----------



## nvr2many

No, but I just love that part!!!


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> AlexS your last post was tame. Not your norm.



Yes, I am on day 2 without a cigarette. I am being kind to you and being tame, or I might start ripping heads off, for no good reason at all. 
Your choice, honestly I'd rather beat people up.


----------



## Sereno

*I NEED another kick in my butt.*

I don't know if this link will work or for how long. 113 years old and guess what? He worked with horses as a farrier. I sometimes wonder if I'll see 70. My sister-in-laws grandmother died this week at 100 years of age.

World's second-oldest man known dies at 113 - CNN.com


----------



## Hunter65

Does a purple tail count?


----------



## tjtalon

Hello all. Much thanks to all who replied to my 5/23 post; AlexS,Stan,Hunter,Roaddy,With Grace. You all gave me much to think about. Took 4hrs personal time today to get out of outdoor-asylum where I work, & get to my much needed 4 days off..& came to a decision, after learning today from assistant chief that my schedule is changing, because of losing an officer soon/new hire incoming, which made my June 9 lesson impossible (& forthcoming Sundays after that for @ least 2-3 mos). Not fair to the trainer, the horse to keep jumping around my whatevers. So, done deal, emailed the trainer. My co-worker had mentioned last week that another stable or trainer, w/western saddle might be better anyway (Aurora Stables is hunter/jumper) for where I need to begin again. More security, & another co-worker today (ex-bullrider) verified that idea.(Well, was a western saddle I got tossed from, so maybe should get back on one, lol.) Got on CraigsList, posted "looking for a specific trainer" (ID 3829396338 ifr anyone wants to look; or will type it out on another post if someone wants to see). Shot in the dark, but would really like to see a "here it is", like other people seem to get. Feel right about the decision 'tho. Thought hard about what it is I really need, & what the goal might be, & yeah, it looks like pleasure/trekking (as several of you pointed out as possibility). So..will see where the spaghetti lands, & sure need to work on my body while it's landing. (Am so relieved have 4 days off, can do some badly needed cleaning, & hopefully pull my head out of where it's been stuck).


----------



## tjtalon

Hunter, purple tail is awsome. AlexS, am battling w/cigarettes too.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW Sereno (& I neglected to include you in above thanks, read my list too quickly); I love the pic of your horse. & want to go back & read your post to me...it was one that I took to heart,


----------



## Sereno

tjtalon said:


> BTW Sereno (& I neglected to include you in above thanks, read my list too quickly); I love the pic of your horse. & want to go back & read your post to me...it was one that I took to heart,


Hi tjalon. That is SO kind of you to ... come back and mention that I did something that helped. It can be very difficult to keep up with us. Not sure of the post you are referring to cause I seem to be jumping around a little with my thoughts, life and thus postings. LOL.

I hope that myself and US are of help and sharing.


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Hunter, purple tail is awsome. AlexS, am battling w/cigarettes too.



I hope you are doing better than I am. I am using both the patch and the e cig, and I could still kill anyone who comes within 6' of me, or worse yet, I just hear their voice. 

I didn't realize that you were at a hunter jumper barn. I am a jumper myself, but it's not the barn to start out at. Get to enjoy horses first, and then see if you have an interest in being competitive. I agree with your co workers, and I think you have made a good choice. 

What do you do for a living? You mentioned officers, a few of those types of jobs here.


----------



## AlexS

Sereno said:


> Hi tjalon. That is SO kind of you to ... come back and mention that I did something that helped.



Lap it up Bruce, as the rest of us just like to bust on you!! :lol::lol: (kisses)


----------



## Hunter65

Hey TJ glad you are looking at options. I agree that western is probably best for getting back into riding. You should try an aussie saddle, it has the polys by your thighs that help hold you in. Has got me through a few bucks. If you are having doubts or what have you please come here and chat with us, eveyone here is awesome (yes even all you men lol)
Lucky Hunter got to go out in the back field today, first pony to go. Tomorrow is work day to fix fences and what not. He had a blast kicking up his heels until he realized he was wasting grazing time running around. My friend took picts when she took her horse out so I will post when she sends them to me.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Yes, I am on day 2 without a cigarette. I am being kind to you and being tame, or I might start ripping heads off, for no good reason at all.
> Your choice, honestly I'd rather beat people up.


 
See day two and you are still kicking. Pat yourself on the back you are a non smoker. Every minute of every day without a cigerette you are getting further and further away from them. Feel good about your self, and be nice to Brad. I do have his name right don't I.


----------



## Celeste

If I were a bit nervous and wanting to get into riding, I would for sure go with western. I ride in a western style trail saddle and it helps me feel secure.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> See day two and you are still kicking. Pat yourself on the back you are a non smoker. Every minute of every day without a cigerette you are getting further and further away from them. Feel good about your self, and be nice to Brad. I do have his name right don't I.



It is Brad, and he came dangerously close earlier to losing his head. He was sitting back and letting me deal with everything, when he specifically said he would handle the kids. I tutted and sighed, and apparently that didn't get the message across. So I just took a long shower, with kids and him banging on the door, claiming they needed to go urgently. I suggested Brad drive them out to the gas station then, suddenly no one needs to go anymore, and can wait. 

You know what, it's not often that my whole life doesn't revolve around the kids, and now I am trying to give up a 25 year plus addiction, they are all bugging me more than ever. 
How are they going to bang on the bathroom door, but not be brave enough to ask Brad to drive them 2 miles to the gas station. 

Maybe I am giving up smoking, or maybe some people just need a whooping. I dunno. But if they keep going they might find out.


----------



## Sereno

AlexS said:


> Lap it up Bruce, as the rest of us just like to bust on you!! :lol::lol: (kisses)


I wrote a very LONG post about how to quit smoking BUT... you being SOOO ....... It ain't easy and you are going to hell and hopefully back.

WHAT are you doing to the kids and more importantly.... WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO YOUR HUSBAND. It AIN'T just about you my love. And I know that you know that.

Balls busted lots of times. Sometimes it was right. Sometimes they met Bob.


----------



## Celeste

Alex, you could tell them to go water your pasture.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I hope you are doing better than I am. I am using both the patch and the e cig, and I could still kill anyone who comes within 6' of me, or worse yet, I just hear their voice.
> 
> I didn't realize that you were at a hunter jumper barn. I am a jumper myself, but it's not the barn to start out at. Get to enjoy horses first, and then see if you have an interest in being competitive. I agree with your co workers, and I think you have made a good choice.
> 
> What do you do for a living? You mentioned officers, a few of those types of jobs here.


 
Hey AlexS I tried the patches and they can give you to much of a hit. Take it off for a while, a day or two you may feel better. And if you have the need to tear a head off. Try Sereno he is in good form today. Then round about Monday Ill take a hit or two from you. :lol:


----------



## Sereno

Celeste said:


> Alex, you could tell them to go water your pasture.


I've been waiting a LONG time Celeste, for you to ... come on over and have a .... to help water my pasture.


----------



## Celeste

Sereno said:


> I've been waiting a LONG time Celeste, for you to ... come on over and have a .... to help water my pasture.


I find pasture watering to be a bit inconvenient for members of the better sex. I prefer to find a bush to get behind rather than shoot a moon at the universe.


----------



## Stan

Its 2-45pm on Sunday afternoon in NZ and the rain has stopped. No riding, feeling to lazey but I have managed to dig a couple of poles out. They were doing nothing so I thought why not and out they came.

One of our friends, lady 71y we go riding with. Her husband passed away a couple of days ago. Makes one wonder how long, when one is well north of 40 and I do mean well north.

I can't turn my toes up just yet I have a purpose in life. As well as getting 10 years riding out of Bugs it is my mission in life to hang around and annoy the hell out of AlexS.:twisted::lol:

I had 4 carrots this morning now I'm down to one I don't think I want to play any more.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I find pasture watering to be a bit inconvenient for members of the better sex. I prefer to find a bush to get behind rather than shoot a moon at the universe.


 
Better sex :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: what are you smoking to think that.

I have a joke but its a little borderline well it is borderline, on second thoughts it may be over the boarder should I take the chance and post it.


----------



## AlexS

I am really trying hard, and yet I know I am being a total B....!! I am trying hard to not say anything, and just give looks. The kids are responding to the looks, Brad understands for the first two seconds we talk about it, and then doesn't after that. He gets the look, and gives it back!!! GRRRR!!! 

I really am trying very hard not to yell at anyone, I promise I am. One kid was yelled at, and I turned to Brad and told him to take over, and he said I was being fair. 

It's inside me that I want to kill someone. 

Not sure I am brave enough to take the patch off Stan. Let me at least get a week in first. 


And you know what, I choose to have my mental breakdown, as a bunch of new people join this convo, and I am talking about wanting to kill kids and things. Laugh. I don't know how to make that better, well they are not my kids - erm that's worse. Well they are teens, that's worse too as most teens can just go hang out with friends. 
I think I won't bother to explain and they can get to know me when I am more sane. Hopefully, I will be, and they will want to at that point.


----------



## AlexS

Celeste said:


> I find pasture watering to be a bit inconvenient for members of the better sex. I prefer to find a bush to get behind rather than shoot a moon at the universe.



I have a very open yard, with one tree, that's no big enough to cover all angles. But the men are all taking this a different direction anyway. :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I have a very open yard, with one tree, that's no big enough to cover all angles. But the men are all taking this a different direction anyway. :lol:


No we are not I am just responding to what has been written and it was not me who mention the better sex first. I can't help it if my response reads wrong. I live on the underside of you lot and dont go reading any thing into that. I was going to mention that is why I sometimes get things up side down


----------



## AlexS

Stan I was typing at the time of the last post, and so it wasn't meant in the context it is now reading. I was only joking, before things kinda went in a different direction. Hang on and will address that in a second.


----------



## Stan

Well i'm not offended by anyone and have enjoyed the friendly goings on over the past weeks.

My responses have not been to over the top, I think.

Celeste I think my comment of better sex can be read two ways and I left the reference to the gender out only to get a laugh.

My post on being underneith was also only to confirm I am underneith you lot so see things from a different angle as a pun.

I trust I have not stood on any toes.


----------



## AlexS

Bruce, I can see that you are obviously upset. It's clear tonight, and has been possibly the last week or so. It's hard to tell sometimes if you were joking or not, I took it as you were upset, but others didn't seem to, so I assumed that I was over reacting. 

I think maybe this is better as a pm, but you made it kind of public. I will send you a pm too after I send this message. 

How about for the convo here, that you just let us know that you are ok? I think we all care about you, and would like to hear that. 

Message coming.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan I was typing at the time of the last post, and so it wasn't meant in the context it is now reading. I was only joking, before things kinda went in a different direction. Hang on and will address that in a second.


AlexS I dont have a problem and I have not read anything in a negative sense.


----------



## tjtalon

AlexS: I keep trying, get down to my last, & go buy another pack, but am @ the wire. Patches too heavy-duty for me, try cutting them in half. I may just need to cold-turkey (amongst all else courageous things I have in mind). Thanks all for the "western" support, I do think that's where I need to go; very idea of that saddle is comforting (as is Australian; I had one & sold it. If ever can have/need a saddle, I'll be looking @ Australian..but that's in future-thought). Right now: just need candles/prayers that my spaghetti-trying will manifest soon. Really appreciate you guys, you're great. Oh: my weird job is an EMT/peace officer @ a large "active adult" community_. _


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> AlexS: I keep trying, get down to my last, & go buy another pack, but am @ the wire. Patches too heavy-duty for me, try cutting them in half. I may just need to cold-turkey (amongst all else courageous things I have in mind). Thanks all for the "western" support, I do think that's where I need to go; very idea of that saddle is comforting (as is Australian; I had one & sold it. If ever can have/need a saddle, I'll be looking @ Australian..but that's in future-thought). Right now: just need candles/prayers that my spaghetti-trying will manifest soon. Really appreciate you guys, you're great. Oh: my weird job is an EMT/peace officer @ a large "active adult" community_. _


 
I live down under down under what is an EMT/peace officer


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> AlexS: I keep trying, get down to my last, & go buy another pack, but am @ the wire. Patches too heavy-duty for me, try cutting them in half. I may just need to cold-turkey (amongst all else courageous things I have in mind). Thanks all for the "western" support, I do think that's where I need to go; very idea of that saddle is comforting (as is Australian; I had one & sold it. If ever can have/need a saddle, I'll be looking @ Australian..but that's in future-thought). Right now: just need candles/prayers that my spaghetti-trying will manifest soon. Really appreciate you guys, you're great. Oh: my weird job is an EMT/peace officer @ a large "active adult" community_. _



Just be sure if you look at an Aussie saddle to get a real one, belive me there is a difference. I have an endurance one and it is much lighter than the regular ones and very comfy. I find that I can ride all day in it while a western saddle hurt my knees. Can't wait to hear about your riding adventures.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Sereno are you OK, you know my comments about teasing you were only in jest right? This forum would not be the same without you and Stan and Roaddy believe me. You all bring valuable information and insight to this forum (and Stan with his jokes?... love it)


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I live down under down under what is an EMT/peace officer



Am not sure myself, but EMT, is usually an ambulance worker = hero.


----------



## nvr2many

I love it too!! I would miss this thread without those three for sure!!! If it will make you feel better I will come ppppppp on your pasture!!! Hehehehe. I don't know what happened here but I am sorry if some how I contributed to it in any way. I like the banter and cause some of it myself. :hide:

Edit: I in no way think that one sex is better than the other. I didn't burn my bra and enjoy being treated like a lady. Does not mean I am incapable of doing things, I just like it and appreciate it from a gentleman.


----------



## Hunter65

OK well I can't just show the purple tail without showing the rest of the costume. This was a few years ago at a halloween fun day for a local horse rescue. I DO NOT do blonde well at all. I was supposed to ride but he was on excitement overload so I couldn't ride any more. We didn't win contest but got pumpkins for having the cutest pony


----------



## Hunter65

Ok here is my real tail pict








Here is Hunter in the field today, WHEE!!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I love it!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Hunter, that saddle will be a long time coming; if/when it happens, I'll run to you for advice! @ this moment, just have fingers crossed for where to go next..Stan: EMT: emergency medical technician Basic, one step below paramedic (& much less $, like a licensed practical nurse compared to a nurse); peace officer: we're not exactly "security", but more like community responders to whatever (as well as basic "security" stuff like locking/unlocking doors etc). Our motto is "Custos Cuminos" (Guardians of the Comunity). We do everything; medical ERs, helping maintenance,patrol..the list is kinda endless. I can go from a D.O.A., or basic-to-extreme medical to someone needing their keys because they left theirs in their apt & are locked out. Can be a very weird job. Community is about 3800 people, many elderly, many newcomers of babyboomer age (which has created more neighbor disputes/traffic issues (& alot of not knowing how to be nice playing in the sandbox). TG we have, recently, a training officer to go-to for debriefing; I've never had that (6 yrs on the job), & have had many D.O.As. Nice to get it off one's chest. Does that explain a little?


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> AlexS: I keep trying, get down to my last, & go buy another pack, but am @ the wire. Patches too heavy-duty for me, try cutting them in half. I may just need to cold-turkey (amongst all else courageous things I have in mind). Thanks all for the "western" support, I do think that's where I need to go; very idea of that saddle is comforting (as is Australian; I had one & sold it. If ever can have/need a saddle, I'll be looking @ Australian..but that's in future-thought). Right now: just need candles/prayers that my spaghetti-trying will manifest soon. Really appreciate you guys, you're great. Oh: my weird job is an EMT/peace officer @ a large "active adult" community_. _


Maybe me sharing my personal stuff will deflect from the drama. So here it is. 


TJT, If I could go buy another pack, I would so do that, like yesterday. Sadly, I am 37, don't have kids of our own, but would like to, we've been foster parents for 6+ years now. I've been burying my head in the sand about my lack of fertility, and so I went to a clinic this week with hubby, Brad. 

I was told it would just be an info gathering visit, but then I was on day 5 of my lady visit, and apparently that's the perfect time to scan. 

So they scanned. They wouldn't tell me anything, but I have issues, many of them I heard them talking about. When I asked, I was told, with smiles, nothing to worry about - screw them, I heard what they said. 

Something is up with my uterus lining. 
I have two cysts on my right ovarie
Endrometriosis
And my antrical folical counts are 4 on one side and 8 on the other. 

so basically I am doomed. 

And the killer, is that I have to give up cigs for 3 months before treatment - so at this point, I am giving up for no reason at all, as I don't even think it's possible we can have kids. When those Drs tell me that, I am smoking in their waiting room, while they explain the rest to Brad.


----------



## nvr2many

I am sorry Alex. So now what??


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, AlexS, maybe not "doomed". Cysts can be removed. As for the other,..I don't know. But stop smoking then. Kill a barn door or something inanimate. It's possible, your own baby, don't give up, not yet. My heart goes out to this hard place for you...stopping smoking is horrible, but keeping smoking is worse (talking to myself). This post may not help, but here's someone out here hearing you.


----------



## Stan

O/k I will insult every body.

*I walked past a white kid sitting at a bus stop as I went into the bank. When I came out, he looked at me and said “Any change?” **I said “No, you're still white”.
*

When I cross a padestrian crossing, the ones with the white paint on the black paving I am often heard saying. Now you see me, now you don't. Now you see me, now you don't


----------



## Celeste

Bruce, I promise that I was only making a joke. Geez. I'll not pick on you again. The other guys are much more pickable. I humbly apologize. I am not even remotely sexist. I am often full of crap.


----------



## tjtalon

Didn't insult me! That was funny!


----------



## Celeste

Stan, we appreciate you being an equal opportunity insulter.


----------



## tjtalon

...only thing about being an EMT-B is if one gets there before the paramedics (the gods), you do what needs to be done, & they do the fluids & monitors. Can be weird, in between lock-outs & "there's a dead squirrel by by lanai" or "my neighbor is shooting laser beams into my bed @ night" (yes, that happens; over & unregulated medication of the elderly & not-so-elderly..meds, I swear; the same paranoia issues over & over), or "my sink is backed up!" or...or... There ya go. I really need this 4 days off, to remember I have a life, & figure out, w/Divine Guidance, how to get back around a horse.


----------



## tjtalon

finger-farted above post, apologies, beyond tired. better go to bed!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, we appreciate you being an equal opportunity insulter.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: thats what came first
And with that I have to disapear for a time, no, not that, its raining. SWMBO is due home soon and I have to get dinner on. She has been at work alllll day, and so she should. As an equal opportunity person I saw the opportunity of being kept in the style I have grown accustomed to and jumped at it. So its steak, beans, pasta, mushroom sauce. Last night I did a rost pork. Arn't I good. 
Tomorrow we do a swap and she gets to stay home. Arn't I good

Cheers all

I noticed we are closing in on 1000, not sure if that is posts, or pages. not bad for a bunch of wrinklies. Not you AlexS, I did not mean you, Oh dear its going to hurt.:lol:


----------



## AlexS

I don't know what's next, well kinda. They told me I'd have the results of the scan in a few days, and the lab work too then. 

I asked what was meant by the counts 4 & 8, and the nurse smiled at me, and said, everyone is different. Sniff, sniff, I live with liars, the foster kids, and I smell a lie. Don't do that to me, I hate it. 

So then I shut up and heard the rest. 

So the counts are how likely my ovaries can hold an egg, I think a 15-20 is normal, so I am doomed. 

They said I would hear the results this week. Now I need to wait until my next period for a scan of my fallopian tubes. I will do that, but I know I am being lied to, and I hate that.


----------



## tjtalon

AlexS hang in there


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Alex I am truly sorry. But keep the quit even if for yourself. Big hugs to you


----------



## Hunter65

OK does anyone else have a dog with stage fright. She will not poop if there is any people around or a car going by or any noises at all. Have spent one and a half hours tonight walking her to have almost try 2 time. ARRRG so frustrating, think she picks up on that? I just dread it cus I know she will be whining at my bedroom door at 2 am UGH!


----------



## AlexS

Thanks everyone, in full disclosure, Brad is brilliant in support when he's at work, through email. Less so when he actually has to do it. 

Mid typing of my last message I went out and bought cigs, and then finished typing. 

Tjt, I am a foster parent of delinquent teen males 16-21. Brad said he had them tonight, and he did, just on a 5 min delay, the kids saw that and took advantage, and my pressure point just gained and gained. Brad is amazing, he really is. But he is so chill and copes with everything so well, that he doesn't react in the moment. 

So the kids eat everything, kid 3 went to get food an hour after we came home from eating out. I hear the microwave, and yelled, walked though and told him he just ate. Stop the microwave, you just ate a full meal. As I wasn't smoking then, this was massively annoying and Brad's job. 

10 mins later another kid went though. To clarify our bill was $140 without a tip, they all ate a good amount. I give Brad the GLARE, he doesn't react. Sh1t hits the fan. I can't do the kids and give up smoking. I just can't. 

Brad tells me he was dealing with them, which he was, but on a 10 min delay, and the kids smelled a weakness, so they reacted to it. 

I bought a pack of cigs and am lighting up my 3rd. 

Here's the thing with giving up, I'd give up in a second if I were pregnant, but I don't even think I can be. And the clinic needs me to be 3 months clean, and then test, I'd guess through labs. Well you know what, give me something to work with, tell me I can - or something first. Don't tell me that at this point you don't know, and I had one appoint, and expect me to give up. I tried, but you are expecting me to stop at the most stressful time of my life. 

I'd like to hear, that I can at least first then I will gladly give up.


----------



## AlexS

Hunter65 said:


> OK does anyone else have a dog with stage fright. She will not poop if there is any people around or a car going by or any noises at all. Have spent one and a half hours tonight walking her to have almost try 2 time. ARRRG so frustrating, think she picks up on that? I just dread it cus I know she will be whining at my bedroom door at 2 am UGH!


I have no advise. Some dogs just seem that way. In 2006, my old girl was getting old, and we had a 10 hour drive to move here. She wouldn't go, and cried to go all the way. So I kept stopping. It made the journey for my cats much longer as she never went. 

Now she's a PITA, she won't lower herself in snow, she won't go when the grass is wet. She's just a pain in the rear end.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> I have no advise. Some dogs just seem that way. In 2006, my old girl was getting old, and we had a 10 hour drive to move here. She wouldn't go, and cried to go all the way. So I kept stopping. It made the journey for my cats much longer as she never went.
> 
> Now she's a PITA, she won't lower herself in snow, she won't go when the grass is wet. She's just a pain in the rear end.


Oh I hear ya, so glad we don't get much snow otherwise Pepper would never poop!


----------



## AlexS

Tala doesn't go but once a day, maybe twice on a good day when its not wet out. She's annoying, but I would take every annoying minute with her, I think our time together is limited. 

She has cancer, and we spent a fortune on that, and we did radical pills for chemo, she was one of the first dogs to get it. It made her so sick, so we stopped, as we were doing it for us not her, and at $4k a month. She will live out her days being as picky as she is, and it's ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, so I rarely express my opinions on here or in "real" life, as I often don't feel I am thoroughly informed enough to give an intelligent response.....but I am today....

First for those possibly offended on gender comments....as I read I never felt there was any sex bashing, just fun banter...and honestly...it's 2013 and not even sure if there really IS gender bias anymore in this day and age.....at least not in my small piece of the world.

Next, TJ I've been reading you posts, and all the wonvpderful responses...we do have great people here, don't we? I guess what I hear you saying is that you are just plain old scared to hop back on...is that correct? Here is a thought....as the horse world can be VERY intimidating, especially starting out later in life, which I believe you are....instead of taking lessons right away what about going to a dude ranch type place, renting a horse for an hour or two or three and just RIDE for the PURE PLEASURE of riding!!!! Simply get back into the saddle, ride without worry ( those horses at rent-a-horse are usually bomb proof) and see if you get that little twing of excitement in the pit of your belly....GROW your confidence by just BEING in the saddle....no body there to 'critique' your seat (as would take place in a lesson) and RIDE, ride, ride, ride, ride.....do it a couple times...and THEN make the decision if you want to pursue this whole thing again! 

I've been there TJ, getting back in the saddle is VERY scary...but starting off with pure FUN may be the way to go!!:wink:

NEwdad, yes, being the horse world can be very clickish and very OPINIONATED...but like everyone else said, talk to TONS of people, keep your mind open to what EVERYONE has to say, and then piece that information together to fit who YOU and your family are! Again, like I previously told TJ, I think sometimes we forget why we often got into horses....their beauty and the serenity that they bring to ur lives. Is so easy to get caught up in the Drama of barn politics, competing, buying end that we simply forget.....our horses!!

That being said, I can't remember who it was that shows here...I can picture your icon, but can't remember your name....but I do recall you saying you don't have time to trail ride bc of all the practicing for your competitions. Food for thought, as when I competed, I too would be gone every weekend for an event....BUT, for the good of the horse ( I know my QH just loved a trek) after our time in the ring, which was often a good hour or so, I would take her out in the field or dirt roads and ride! She LOVED it, as she did the competition....but it seemed to make her relax, and definitely desensitized her to the environment. She was a SUPER horse. In addition, it was a time for me to unwind and center myself. 

Those are just my random thoughts....I'm at a good place currently, at least in my own horse world(don't know how long it will last :lol::lol::lol and I've been going or have gone through many of these stressful, questionable situations in the horse world. I'm kinda liking the quietness of our one horse barn right now!! I am still searching for #2, but am enjoy being the herd leader of Rainn. She depends on me more now that she is alone, and follows me through the field.( I know it's only bc I have potential treats:lol. But it's fun! I fear when we get another, that dynamic will change like when we had 'sassy pants'. THAT was NOT fun...she was so unpredictable I feared for my and rainn's safety while out in the field.....I digress.....

To sum up....I hope everyone today takes the time to JUST BE with their horses.....take time to remember why you fell in love with horses to begin with....the whole majesty of it all! 

I for one am going for a ride, and I may also just take a bucket out into the field and simply sit.....the sun is bright and warm....a perfect day to do just that......BE!

Have a happy day all!!:wink: ride strong!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning! Yes, Stan a pit is similar to a Hinji-but we use wood, not stones. We got a foot or so of coal built up, then add some mesquite on the top of the wood & all the wrapped meat is in a bin & smokes/steams overnight until we open it later this afternoon. 

Serenno-I hope you continue posting here.I don't think any thing said was meant to be mean.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Loriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!! They didn't say anything about long, just fluffy!! :lol:


how about long and Fluffy! heheheh


----------



## Critter sitter

My fluffy Cody Butt



You can see his Ouchie in this one 
its almost healed up.. I love Doc Underwoods Horse Meds by next week I and sure you wont see it at all.


----------



## Critter sitter

Not just liked your post Nicker But LOVED it .. you are so very right!!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok well You all have a great Sunday. I am headed back over to the barn to do some cleaning and some trailer training with Doc. Hopefully we don't get any Horrid storms like they are saying we might.. after last week its kinda scary.


Oh and Alex I feel for you. and just because you gave in don't say you have failed just keep trying even cutting back on 1 each day till you get to your Goal. 
good luck

and AHD Love the new horse your daughter looks Very happy


----------



## Stan

*My first attempts at riding a horse*

My first attempt and was some what confused guess which one I am.







My second attempt at horse riding. Not that great







My third attempt, still in the learning curve







I was side tracked for a time:twisted:







I recoverd from the side track and here I am sitting on a horse.


----------



## Stan

*Let me offend you*

*I'd just come out of the shop with a meat and potato pie, large chips, mushy peas & a jumbo sausage. A poor homeless man sat there and said 'I've not eaten for two days.' I told him, 'I wish I had your will power.'* :shock::lol::twisted:


----------



## nvr2many

I just came in for a sec so will read closer later but, I guess grey shirt, red and black shorts, bare feet. And love love love the pics. If that is your wife tell her she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Better sex :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: what are you smoking to think that.


Smoking? Who? What? Did anyone mention herbal remedies?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Reminds me of.................... do you smoke after sex???................. Don't know, I never looked, bahahahhaha. :lol:


----------



## corgi

Wow, I go away for a 48hr Cruise and come back to what seems like 25 pages of new posts!

No way I can respond to everything, but here are a few:

Grace, sorry about your pup. They are so much a part of our family that we always want to do what we can to keep them with us as long as possible. You will know when it is time to let go. If the pain pills work and don't have any bad side effects, no reason they can't be used long term. 

Horse Dad- congrats on the horse! Exciting times!

Alex, I am sorry. But don't give up hope. There is always a chance! Until you are told there is no way it can happen, you have to believe it COULD.

We had a lot of fun on our cruise. It was only two days. It had been almost 10 years since I have cruised and I had forgotten how much food there is. I feel like I gained 10 pounds in 48 hours. I only had 3 "adult" beverages while on board and was in bed by 10 last night while my friends hung out in the casino. I must be getting old. I did dance in the nightclub the first night and lasted until 12:30am. So, maybe I am not TOO old. :lol: i just can't do it two nights in a row.

Had such a nice ride on Isabella tonight when I got home. She was so calm and didn't give me one single argument. I was calm and confident and she must have sensed it. We were all alone at the farm and it was so relaxing.

I hope to ride again tomorrow since it is a holiday and I have the day off! The weather is supposed to be wonderful.


----------



## Critter sitter

ARGGGG I can't sleep!!! I need to sleep.. I have to get up early and feed animal then go to barn and feed then the 2 pet sit homes.. Oh geeeees I really need to sleep


----------



## nvr2many

Hi Loriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Sorry you cannot sleep. I ordered my bareback pad today, woot woot! NO MORE WET BUTTS!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all

Thanks for all the support with my pup. It means a lot. 

I ended up getting the stomach flu Friday evening, so didn't get to go away this weekend. The hubby woke up with it at 2 am this morning. Horrible. And Lizzie would not leave my side. Had to bring up her food and water dishes so shed at least eat something. That is how loyal this dog is. She laid with me for 24 hours straight...I'm just not ready to let her go. She doesn't seem to be in pain with the meds. 


Corgi- so awesome you had a great cruise, that sounds like so much fun and waaay more fun than I've been having these last couple days! Your ride on Isabella sounds like the perfect way to end your vacation.

Stan- your jokes were much needed over the past couple days!

Alex- I'm sorry you're dealing with so much right now and I don't think it's unreasonable at all that you had to buy a pack. It's hard enough going through such emotional situations, throwing in stopping smoking I don't think anyone could do it! Hang in there lady, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> ARGGGG I can't sleep!!! I need to sleep.. I have to get up early and feed animal then go to barn and feed then the 2 pet sit homes.. Oh geeeees I really need to sleep


It takes a man to come up with the solution.

Go and feed the animals now. They will love you for the late night feast then into the scratcher and sleep in a little.

When I owned my fishing boat the crew often moaned about not having enough time early in the morning for a decent breakfast. My reply was have breakfast before going to bed. That will give you an extra half hour in the morning to convince your employer you really were worth employing. Sorted that problem.


----------



## Stan

*The male Cycle:*







*When I was 13, I hoped that one day I would have a girlfriend with big Ta Ta's.*

*When I was 16, I got a girlfriend with big Ta Ta's, but there was no passion, so I decided I needed a passionate girl with zest for life.*

*At University I dated a passionate girl, but she was too emotional. Everything was an emergency; she was a drama queen, cried all the time and threatened suicide. So I decided I needed a girl with stability.*

*When I was 25, I found a very stable girl, but she was boring. She was totally predictable and never got excited about anything. Life became so dull that I decided that I needed a girl with some excitement.*

*When I was 28, I found an exciting girl, but I couldn't keep up with her. She rushed from one thing to another, never settling on anything. She did mad impetuous things and made me miserable as often as happy.. She was great fun initially and very energetic, but directionless. So I decided to find a girl with some real ambition.*

*When I turned 30, I found a smart ambitious girl with her feet planted firmly on the ground, so I married her. She was so ambitious that she divorced me and took everything I owned.*

*I'm much older and wiser now, and I'm looking for a girl with big Ta Ta's*


----------



## Stan

*The Reverend John Fluff*

*The Reverend John Fluff was the pastor in a small town **
in Ireland . One day he was walking down the high street 
when he noticed a young lady of his congregation sitting 
in a pub drinking beer. The Reverend wasn't happy!
He walked through the open door of the pub and sat 
down next to the woman. "Miss Fitzgerald," he said sternly 
- "This is no place for a member of my congregation. 
Why don't you let me take you home?"
"Sure!" she said with a slur, obviously very drunk.
When Miss Fitzgerald stood up from the bar, she began to weave back and forth. The Reverend realized that she'd had far too much to drink and grabbed her arms to steady her. *
*When he did, they both lost their balance and tumbled 
to the floor. After a few moments, the Reverend wound up on top of Miss Fitzgerald, her skirt hiked up to her waist.
The pub landlord looked over and said, "Oy mate, we won't have any of that carrying on in this pub."
The Reverend looked up at the landlord and said, "But you don't understand. I'm Pastor Fluff."
The landlord said, "Ah well, **ye might as well finish."*








O/K i'm siting in the corner


----------



## Hunter65

Stan you crack me up

Some more picts of Hunter in the field, one with his buddy Hyack.


----------



## Critter sitter

thought I would post a Funny .. because there was nothing Funny about my night....... couldn't fall asleep and when I did I was up a hour later with storms. now worrying about family driving home through the storms...


----------



## Critter sitter

darn it I forgot the Funny!!


----------



## Critter sitter

This shall be my bed this week... When I told the hubby that I would need his help next weekend. I will be going on a trail ride his help consists of watching Holly a dog that comes to our home Easy just feed when you feed our dogs. Also make sure Bre gets to the barn to do chores. Mind you 
they have gone away Many times... in the last 2 years trips to KS for wheeling also CA, CO, and SD. all with out me. I would stay here and care for dogs as always. He's response to me when I said I will need his help so I can go on this 2 1/2 day trip....... "I have a shooting Match Sunday"

Mind you He and Bre have been gone from Thursday till now Camping and wheeling..... He also has matches almost every weekend... 

I am NOT a happy person right now.


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda I need one of those!


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, sounds like hubby's a little slow to pick up on your wishes. Might wanna put some electric to that barbed wire so he gets the message for sure! LOL - hang in there!


----------



## Ladytrails

*Fluffy tail!*

Stan, you're a hoot. I’m sitting here this morning listening to a heavy rainstorm; we need it badly so it's very nice to watch. Like Critter, we’re getting some heavy weather but our big storm is coming in tonight. Border collies are in a corner somewhere as this storm includes thunder which they DO NOT LIKE. 

Here's a pic of Windy the Wondrous TWH mare at our first cow horse clinic, with me aboard. Not a flattering pic of me but -- oh wait -- I don't have any. Love Windy's rump & tail, though - she has a white whale tail on her rump. If her first family's grandkids had had their way, she would be called Shamu but the owner drew the line at that! Meet Postmark's Wind Dancer, a candidate for the fluffy (long) tail contest.:clap:

Happy Memorial Day to all, with memories for those who served to protect our freedoms


----------



## Farmchic

Critter sitter- Yes, add electric and maybe a carefully placed shock collar 

LT- Love your horse!! We have one of our mares bred to a pinto stallion and I am so hoping for black and white. She's due the end of July and I can't wait.

Stan- are you saying one of those little kids are you? Cause my first thought was that the pictures seems pretty recent to me? Please Clarify. And are those of you coming off the horse?? Oh my! :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, this is my favorite all time joke. Died when my hubby first told it to me. I think it is much better that way but here goes. Try to picture it..............

A guy owns a horse stud farm. One day a friend phones him up , "I've sent a dwarf with a speech impediment to see you. He wants to buy a horse". Sure enough the dwarf turns up.

Dwarf asks "I want to buy a horth"

The owner asks him "Do you want a male horse or a female horse ?"

The Dwarf replies "A female horth"

The owner shows him a Mare.

"Nithe Horth" says the Dwarf, "can I thee her eyth?" The owner picks up the Dwarf to show him the Horses eyes.

"Nithe eyth" says the Dwarf "can I thee her teeth?" Again the owner picks up the dwarf to show him the horses teeth.

"Nithe teeth, can I see her eerth?" The Dwarf asks. By now the owner is getting a little fed up, but again picks up the Dwarf to show him the horses ears.

"Nithe eerth," he says "Can I see her twot?" With this the owner picks up the Dwarf and shoves his head deep between the horse's legs, holding him there for a second before pulling him out & putting down.

"Perhaps I should rephrathe that" said the Dwarf, "can I see her wun awound?"


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick hello! DH and I just came back from a parade....just kinda decided to do it, spur of the moment....so glad we did. This is why I love living in small town America! Happy Memorial Day everyone!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another one....


----------



## NickerMaker71

The ladies auxiliary dropped a anchor of roses into the stream to commerorate the navy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Bou scouts putting flags on civil war graves. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, small towns really put the heart in memories, don't they?


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry to vent on y'all .. Is not like me... But this really upsets me.


----------



## nvr2many

Lori, I do not blame you. I would come unglued. What did you say to him??


----------



## Critter sitter

I have not said a word to him since his " I have a match Sunday" text. That was yesterday at 7 pm..

They got home from camping while I was out taking care of pets sit homes. I have not seen him yet . He went to put the trailer up.


----------



## nvr2many

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! So what is the plan?


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, see what happens if you approach him again as if you've never had the 'non-conversation'. He may have had time to think this over and figure out how to make it work into his schedule so that you can have some well-deserved time off. If he isn't interested in doing chores so you can leave, I would call one of those people who you pet-sat for so THEY could go riding, and tell them that hubby can't seem to work it into his schedule, could they come out and do chores for him on Sunday? They owe you, too. Then tell hubby that you've got it solved, no problem, not to be running around the house in his skivvies with the blinds pulled open because people will be on the property doing the chores for him. More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

CS, Well he just needs to get up earlier and feed the dogs before his match on Sunday, and make other arrangements to get Brie where she needs to be. This doesn't sound complicated, even for a husband.


----------



## Critter sitter

LT The people i pet sit for don't owe me. It is my Business. I own a "Critter sitter business" o they pay me to watch and give love while they are away.

Hubby has no Chores to do at all. I already set up for others to do it for me. all he has to do is feed our dogs at home. Some thing we do anyway. Then Plus one dog who will be here. Then make sure my daughter gets to the barn. She can even walk its only 2 miles. He acts like if it does not concern him then it is a bother. and he wont be bothered.

I am always giving up "a life" so her can go shoot or wheel . I will not back down on this . If I have to I will have a " friend " come to my home and do everything and write them a check out of his account.


----------



## Critter sitter

Taffy Clayton said:


> CS, Well he just needs to get up earlier and feed the dogs before his match on Sunday, and make other arrangements to get Brie where she needs to be. This doesn't sound complicated, even for a husband.


I agree Taffy. I think we will be having I long talk here pretty soon.


----------



## nvr2many

You go girl!!! I would not back down either. If you ever wanna just chat, PM me. I would like that.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! So what is the plan?


Well I will be having a Talk with him about this when he gets home. I am not one to argue or get mad so I am not even sure if he knows how upset I really am.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Well I will be having a Talk with him about this when he gets home. I am not one to argue or get mad so I am not even sure if he knows how upset I really am.


^^^ Ohhhhhh maybe we are not as much alike as I thought, :lol:.

Just teasing! Hang in there girl. Here for you if you need to just chat.


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, I misunderstood - I thought some of your "pets" you were sitting were doing favors for friends. I think you have a good plan and I totally agree with taking $ out of his account. I'm not one to pitch a fit all the time, either, so I understand where you're coming from. Just stand your ground. Good luck!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Ohhhhhh maybe we are not as much alike as I thought, :lol:.
> 
> Just teasing! Hang in there girl. Here for you if you need to just chat.


 I just don't see the point and Arguing and yelling. All it gets you is a headache and sore throat.
I tend to do the silent treatment and let them figure out that they are wrong.. Hubby likes to yell so when I don't it is better because I am not doing what he wants LOL:lol:

Thank you
I am sure when the Men return thay will have their own Ideas LOL I am looking forward to reading them


----------



## Hunter65

Silent treatment never works for me. He just gives it back. Men can be so daft sometimes. 
Well... Some Men
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Yah, actually I do the silent thing too, but I am some times pushed to raising my voice to be heard! Oh another note. My farrier cancelled last night after we called him because he was late and he is now................... 8 minutes late this morning. I really am not happy. I am ready when I am supposed to be so BE HERE!!! On time. Last night we had to call him about an hour after he was supposed to arrive. Then he said, can we do it tomorrow. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Yah, actually I do the silent thing too, but I am some times pushed to raising my voice to be heard! Oh another note. My farrier cancelled last night after we called him because he was late and he is now................... 8 minutes late this morning. I really am not happy. I am ready when I am supposed to be so BE HERE!!! On time. Last night we had to call him about an hour after he was supposed to arrive. Then he said, can we do it tomorrow. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


farriers are known for there lateness.. Mine is pretty good but my old guy Wow he was always late .


And yes I do speak up too...


Oh boy he is home now...... guess it is "chat time"


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> darn it I forgot the Funny!!


 




Yes:shock::lol:


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I just learned to free school Ev's horse. 

That should help some until she is allowed to ride again.


----------



## Celeste

About the husband not feeding dogs. Can you put in automatic feeders and waterers? I think that you need to take some of the money that you make and use it for other people to critter sit for you. It sucks when your partner wants things to all be one way. I hope your talk with him helps.


----------



## Sereno

*I'll work at being more.. tolerant!*

So with my "down time" I have started to take my wife's kick in the butt and go a few things. That means NOT on the puter and on my butt. I've been down for over 6 months of doing the minimum waiting to feel good again. I guess that ain't gonna happen in full so .... time to move on and adjust as best that I can.

Some great photos and banter. I have "peeked" in just a little.

The water company never did show up regarding none in the pastures. Dug up the lines and replace sections and have water now. I have to go back to.... at 61 I can pee with more force then what I have from the city.

Hay? I'm down to 1.5 bails and have 4 people working to find me some. I'd hire a night guard for watch the horses in the pastures, but not much left there either. WE THINK that we have a line for .... THREE HUNDRED bails at about twice the price and it's a take all situation. FINE! I'll corner that dang Hay market and make money. 300 be danged, I'll order 1200 and buy the new ranch with what I make.

We were all set to go to Santo Domingo, 5 hour drive, to up-date all our legal stuff. Double checked with our Atty. there and.... it's a holiday. Half a day working that out and changing hotel, bus, Atty and Amado to stay at here.

Wife has her .... ahhh..... ahhhh. Saw the ... ahhh. her face lift is scheduled and I'm needing more hay to sell to make some money to pay for it.

Sereno's Mr. Happy is doing MUCH better but... dang diaper rash is NOT going away. We have called the Santo Domingo Vet to travel the 5 hours to check him and our PG mare and recommend a plan for her. I think that Sereno now LIKES Mr. Happy treatments every morning.

Still working on the stables and looking at such a ridicules plan to buy it... that it may work? (Pay his beer tab every month?)

OK... I've been busy getting back to DOING and that feels good... but it takes a lot out of me and will take time.

OH.... AHD. Nice that you are sharing, learning and doing.


----------



## corgi

Critter, hope your talk with hubby went well!

I have to take a moment and talk about my ride today. To just briefly reveiw, Isabella is my first horse. When I bought her, she was touted as a beginner safe horse. When I first rode her, I actually had broken ribs from a very bad fall off of a "free" horse that I had on a trial basis. I needed a confidence builder and paid good money for Isabella.

Once I got her home, she was not the same horse I had ridden twice at her previous owner's home. These are very well respected trainers so there was no way she was drugged. Then I figured it out!! I had been drugged when I tested her out both times. Vicodin...and a good amount of it. I had been totally relaxed and Isabella responded in kind.

Once my ribs started to heal and I stopped taking the pain pills, I was a nervous wreck every time I mounted up. She sensed it and responded in kind!

It took 5 weeks of lessons for me to find some sort of confidence. She still tests me and knows that if she refuses to do something, that I think twice before making her do it. So, we are still a work in progress.

But.....

I recently started doing more ground work with her before I mount and yesterday and today were amazing.

We have always had a problem with her refusing to walk away from the hitching post or darting back to it. Last night we were able to ride past it with no issues.

And then today we had a major milestone. We went on the trail all by ourselves. She didn't hestitate at all. I sang to her to keep relaxed and she was so calm. When we came out of the trail, one of the trainers saw us and gave me a thumbs up! Very happy right now!

tj, I hope you read this. If you really want to ride, I would find a trainer to give you confidence building lessons. I have reached a point with my horse that I once felt was impossible. I learn to love her and riding more each day. You can too!


----------



## Sereno

*Critter....*

Only you know what you and your's relationship is. So it is very difficult to suggest or recommend anything. But... I'm a married guy for over 35 years and WE talked, planned, accommodated together. We... we did "trade off's" that most of the time meant that we worked things out to do them together. After a few years, "trade off's" didn't work; it became a score card that every store/city/jewelry store won but we didn't. We needed to understood each others needs and did so including no problem covering for the other.

Dear. It took a lot of time for us, raising children and building or work. What it took was breaking down MY stubborn walls...AND hers. We talked. And we started and have been talking ever since.

My above post about... someone coming to visit? NO real problem. A surprise but an changed my plans but... a good time overall.

TELL HIM.... what's in you'r head and heart in an even tone but... with some force behind it.

Geeaazzz. Time for dinner?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Glad to see you back Sereno!

CS, hope your talk went well...but I must agree with Sereno...all relationships are different, and need handled differently......what wporks for us....not usually yelling, although that sometimes does occur.....but when I approach my DH with "I" statements.....and tell him from the heart how I feel, and instead of accusing him (you statements) of being......whatever, things run a heck of a lot smoother.....he hears me at least. When I accuse, he puts a wall up and doesnt hear what i am saying.....There is NO convo then!!


As for the silent treatments.....that's what my father would do to my mother and I (3 months was the longest). Not a fan......doesn't accomplish anything.....we NEVER knew what was irking him!!!!! :-x:-|


----------



## tjtalon

Have been reading posts from past 2 days. Much good wishes to all. AlexiS, didn't mean to offend you; smoke 'em if u got 'em,when you have to. I don't have the answer. Corgi, thanks for the boost today. Have had no responses from CraigsList, but didn't really expect any (took me, on CraigsList, 2 yrs to sell a very nice English saddle, barely used; finally went to an 11 y/o daughter of a firefighter, @ bargain basement price of $200, including some tack & books/videos/dvds. All good). In a google-search 2 days ago for instructor/beginning rider quotes, found thumbtack.com. Got 2 responses, 1 I offed, but the other I responded to. In Commerce City (hr round trip), Instructor may have Monday lessons here & there beginning in June for $50. She's certified Natural Horsemanship, PATH therapeutic (not sure what that is, & Parelli's-style-Natural is under dispute, from what I've read in the past,but sounds kinda cool to me, but, am too green to know this stuff). So, anyway, responded to the spaghetti-on-wall, & will see what happens. There is a lift in my gut "I can do this, I want to do this", almost like I got up & mounted. My 2 past lessons were undoubtedly beneficial, the last 1 was good. Still, getting on & just feeling how good/right it all is right now, that's the 1st goal. NickerMaker, I have had in mind your suggestion of a basic trail ride, like a tourist; that's still in mind. I just need to get back on, & even if this SkyViewAcres) thing works out, I still want to do that (did it once, Western saddle, way up in the hills above Golden CO, not long after my crash; took the far ride intead of the easier one along the low hills; way up, saw cougar tracks in the snow, did 2 stream crossings, up & down. Cowboys when I dismounted laughed @ my awkwardness; my left ankle had frozen up in a charleyhorse(being full of metal & pins), & my pelvis was screaming (having been busted up & not too far removed from fixator-removal). All ok. I went on a trail-ride way too fast. They had no idea, I just needed to do what I had to do. 9 yrs later, I just need that courage back.


----------



## Celeste

I don't know if we are still posting pictures. This one is about two years old. So I guess I really look two years older now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah TJ, happy to hear your thoughts!! Now that you mention all your hardware....I now totally understand you being frightened......I was in anutomobile accident 20'years. Ago....my family said NO HORSES!!!! They also put the fear of god in me about getting reinjured....no one wants more surgeries. BUT, I am a bit stubborn, and would ride every chance I got...once or twice a year.....somehow....five months ago....I bought a horse! LOL. Now looking for a second. Scared? You bet!! Learning to have my confidence back?? Everyday! I was blessed with an old girl who is as gimpy as me! We ride well together!!! . Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## Celeste

We just had a good weekend. Our grown kids visited. I am really sad to see them gone back home. It never seems long enough. 

My daughter has a big job interview tomorrow. I really hope she gets the job.


----------



## tjtalon

Dumb question: how do I put a picture here from my Pics in my comp; imagined I could do it easy like on an email..


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you for your response, NickerMaker.let's me feel lik it has not been such a nothing thing.


----------



## Celeste

I put them up on photobucket. Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing.

Then I click the IMG file and paste it into my post.


----------



## nvr2many

Nice picture Celeste!!!

Has anyone been riding lately! I am going through withdrawl! Riding, warmth and sun! All which have been put on hold because of the rain for the last week!!! Going to continue for three more days. At least the farrier made it out today and we are good to go!! 

Hello everyone. Hope all is well with you and yours. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## nvr2many

I missed it all too Lori. I did notice from some of his posts that he seemed off but must have missed the bad one. I was wondering if he partook in a few too many adult beverages but really didn't know. 
I am sad too!


----------



## Ladytrails

We got to ride a little bit this weekend, about 2 hrs on my gaited mare and a half-hour on my green QH gelding. Uneventful, for both, but it's clear that the gelding has forgotten his lessons from last year, or pretended to forget. Also, can't remember if I mentioned this, but we took him to a saddle fitter on Friday who said that he is very narrow and high through the withers and shoulders, for a QH, and needs a different (custom?) saddle. I have a Big Horn with a Steele Equi-Fit flex tree that *almost* fitted him, but needs to be more narrow in gullet and at the bottom of the bars. Crates makes a semi-QH bars which has the right measurements, but darn it's hard to find knowledgeable sellers' descriptions on online saddle sales! I'm teasing DH that he's not going to be able to buy that new tractor after all, since Dallas has to have a new custom saddle! So far DH is not saying a word. I think he knows I'm kidding, but I know for sure that a difficult discussion lies ahead if I can't find a used one! It rained today so no riding; I cleaned out the tack room from corner to corner. Exhausted, but worth it. Found a few things that I'd forgotten I had, and some things I was looking for earlier this week but couldn't find; and threw out all the partly used meds and sprays that I have no idea how old they are. I felt very virtuous...until I realized that I was too pooped to make dinner. DH offered to go to town 10 miles away to pick up carry-out, bless his heart.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Nice picture Celeste!!!
> 
> Has anyone been riding lately! I am going through withdrawl! Riding, warmth and sun! All which have been put on hold because of the rain for the last week!!! Going to continue for three more days. At least the farrier made it out today and we are good to go!!
> 
> Hello everyone. Hope all is well with you and yours. Happy Memorial Day!


I rode on saturday. I let my friend ride Doc and we did a little rode ride. it was nice. I wanted to ride today but with my mood that was not a good idea.

The talk went.. he walked in and said Hi. And I said hi back in a short curt way.he asked if I was upset.. i said yes. he could have been more supportive when I told him about me leaving for the weekend.
he said " all i said was I had a match" so i said it upset me because you acted like it was a total bother that I wanted and need to go do something for me. he told me sorry and said he will care for the pets. And get bre to the barn.


----------



## nvr2many

@ Lori, YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter - woo hoo! Yay!


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh yay more storms are coming.. I love the thunder but the pastures need to start drying out so we can cut soon.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad that got settled. When HF says a permanent ban, is it really forever? I've seen other banned people come back on after some time passes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad that got settled. When HF says a permanent ban, is it really forever? I've seen other banned people come back on after some time passes.


If anyome knows him outside of HF please tell him I miss him and hope he can return


----------



## Koolio

Whew! It was a busy weekend in the barn. Saturday morning we picked up the stalls and DH and his good friend Mark installed them while I took my son to the amphibian and reptile show to peruse a variety of snakes and lizards. The steppe runner lizards were his favourite, but I liked the chameleons. After the show, I picked up saddle racks and water pails for the barn. By the time we got home, DH and friend had all the stalls up so we spent the rest of the evening putting in the boards. Sunday, the guys worked on digging the electrical trench and running the wire from the house to the electrical panel in the barn. Soon, we should have power.

By Sunday afternoon my daughter and I were able to bring the horses into the barn to tack up. I gotta say, it was fantastic to not have to lug all our tack down to the pasture. It was even better to be able to tack up out of the wind and the mosquitoes. The horses loved it! We still have lots to do, but it is shaping up quite well so far. 
Here are the stalls.








And the tack room so far...









This evening we hauled in for our weekly dressage lesson. I had a great ride and feel like we are making some good progress. It seems you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## nvr2many

I love it!!!!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I don't know if we are still posting pictures. This one is about two years old. So I guess I really look two years older now.


I can't see the guitar but are you playing slid


----------



## Stan

Not a lot happening in my neck of the woods in the riding department. The weather is strong winds and rain. It is gypsy week first of June when all of the share milkers move there herds to new farms and generally a cattle drive or two. 
A friend of ours passed away on friday so that has curtailed the horse activities for a while.

Good to see you back Sereno, but a little perturbed. I notice you mentioned your age in your last post being 61. I thought you and i were of similar age, with you, just piping me at the post by a year. Now it seems I am the old f--- on this thread. Not impressed. That is unless one of the ladies can claim that distinction. Being senior to me.

I let the horses out into the lawns yesterday. SWMBO was not impressed, but the grass was longish and the horses did not need petrol to get them to crop the grass. I thought I was doing a good thing, saving money. I may have got that wrong.


----------



## With Grace

Koolio- wow your barn is looking gorgeous! Can't wait to see the finished pics!

Stan- I'm so sorry about your friend, sending good thoughts your way.

Corgi- congrats! Your rides with Isabella are sounding fantastic! It's so awesome to have things click, that feeling is undescribable, isn't it?

So, did I miss something? Sereno is banned? I know he was angry about something said but I couldn't figure out what exactly it was.

I'm up late, not very sleepy and finally starting to feel better. Have such a busy week ahead and am really looking forward to finally getting back to the barn hopefully twice this week. Regionals is one month away. Bought some new bits for my double bridle, nothing too different but might help me communicate better with Kes in the Hunter Pleasure ring, we'll see.


----------



## Stan

With Grace said:


> Koolio- wow your barn is looking gorgeous! Can't wait to see the finished pics!
> 
> Stan- I'm so sorry about your friend, sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> Corgi- congrats! Your rides with Isabella are sounding fantastic! It's so awesome to have things click, that feeling is undescribable, isn't it?
> 
> So, did I miss something? Sereno is banned? I know he was angry about something said but I couldn't figure out what exactly it was.
> 
> I'm up late, not very sleepy and finally starting to feel better. Have such a busy week ahead and am really looking forward to finally getting back to the barn hopefully twice this week. Regionals is one month away. Bought some new bits for my double bridle, nothing too different but might help me communicate better with Kes in the Hunter Pleasure ring, we'll see.


Sereno posted about three pages back and he is having trouble getting feed for his horses. Seems he is going through water and grass shortages now. I'm getting plenty of rain but the temp has dropped which will stop grass growth. Looks like I will be buying more hay in.

Thanks for the thought it was the husband of one of the ladies we ride with. A sad week.

Regonals a month away I assume yours and kes training is going fine and he is ready for the competition. I take my hat off to those that compete with their horses. All I do is hang on and try not to make a fool of myself.

Any one seen Roadyy I was wondering how the float he is rebuilding is coming along.


----------



## Roadyy

I did not get on the pc from Sat at noon til this morning. Y'all been busy as it took me from 5:45 til now(with a 20 min break to do some work) to get all caught up in this thread.

First and foremost: Alex, I have read your other thread about the medical issues you are going through and send you my heart whole and complete with all the compassion and love I can muster. I actually went and read up on the condition of the high count you posted last week to get a better understanding of what you are going through. I know things seem dismal now with little to no good info from the doctors, but I beg you not to give up the good fight! As for the smoking, I know it seems like the very worst time to compile that chore into the other stress, but hope you will continue to better your health by leaving the addiction to the way side. It took me 4 days to wean myself off of them. I set up a time schedule for each day of when I could have one. Monday I had one every 2 hours and if I missed the window because I was busy then I had to wait for the next window. Tuesday I could have one on the way to work at 5:30am, one at 9am break, one at lunch, one on the way home and one before bed. Wednesday I had one at break, one at lunch and my last one before bed. Thursday morning(Thanksgiving Day) I was no longer a smoker. I had a 4 day Holiday weekend as I was off work from Thurs to Mon which did help. I know my life wasn't as stressful as yours is at this time, but if I could I would send you every ounce of strength and will I have to help you conquer the pull it has on you.


I wanted to spend this post on you and will get around to posting a response to the others later, I just felt you needed more of me than they did at this time..


----------



## Farmchic

Awww that was so sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, lets see about responding to some of the other posts..lol


Stan, I didn't have any free time to finish the trailer over the holiday weekend, but should have the feed shelf done this evening then get the divider welded back in tomorrow night. Then it will be a few patches here or there. The owner stopped by to borrow my float to go pick up a wild yearling TWH filly and I pointed out that if I start on replacing the outer skin places that need to be replaced then he would have a new trailer by the time I was done. He decided he would get a body guy to do some fiberglass work after I completed my repairs. I am happy about that. lol

WG, I hope the new bits help some, but have more confidence in you training yourself and Kes to achieve the goals you have. 

Koolio, I can only imagine how good it felt to use the barn the first time. Congrats on an amazing addition to the property!

Celeste, I like steel guitars and women who know how to play them. The pic relaxing and peaceful to look at as it causes me to relax looking at you sitting back just being.

Sereno, Glad you got water again and no longer have to worry about dehydrating yourself while trying to keep the grass growing. Hope the hay hunt gets better or profitable in the mass purchase you mentioned.

LT, I hope you are able to find a saddle to fit so there is no discomfort for your green gelding as to keep the rides pleaseant and still be able to get the tractor.

Lori, Glad you got the logistics worked out with DH as well as the ride in with your friend. Hope the get away does you good.

Corgi, I always enjoy your stories of life and how you got in the saddle. I feel like I was right there with you waiting to help if I could as you were doing it. It feels great when you relax in the saddle and feel the horse relax right underneath you. You just know it is going to be a great ride.

TJ, I too, support the rental horse idea. They are usually very cheap at or about $25 for a 2 hour ride. These horses are very forgiving with bad cues from first time riders on their backs so you shouldn't have to worry about anything but enjoying the scenery. That in itself should help build your confidence when you aren't having to focus on staying in the seat.

For all those that say they use the silent treatment..I have trained my DW not to do this because she knows I will abuse it. lol She always did that or the "nothing" response when asked if anything was wrong. I would say ok well then me and the kids are going to do so and so while you sit here and mope about nothing. Have a great afternoon. OR ok since nothing is wrong how about doing so and so while I go do so and so... Always with a smile on my face.

When I knew she was really upset then I would truly aggravate her by sitting right under her while she watched her man hating lmn channel. Tickle her, pinch her, fondle her(or atleast try to as she pushed me away), and occasionally grope her as I walked by. I believe there even a few wedgies while she was at the kitchen sink. Those usually got a chase from her out the door where I had the water hose waiting to soak her...I try my very best to never go to bed mad. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but dadburnit, its just so much more fun not to. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics from the crik yesterday. The sun was hot and the water was like soaking in a glass of ice water.

























This is the family plus the older daughter's BF and the wee little girl my wife daycares. The dark green area in the water is where the spring comes up and is about 9' deep. The deteriating rocks at the bottom left of the first pic are along the bank are where the spring is coming up in that creek area.


----------



## Farmchic

Beautiful. Is that close to your house?


----------



## With Grace

Morning...

Wow Roaddy that is gorgeous! Looks like such a neat place to swim!
Re: changing up the bits, I do have full faith in my trainer, the bit is just a refinement in communication, a slight change in the weymouth, nothing drastic. 

Stan - yep regionals is a month from now, we'll be ready though. In the last show, our only issue in Hunter Pleasure was that she would break into a canter from the extended trot. I could feel her about to break gait, but my aids were always too late in bringing her back and she'd be so excited it took come quite a bit of effort to get her to come back. We've been working on that as well as getting her softer in a snaffle for dressage. I'm looking for higher scores this time in dressage, I think we can do that. Hubby jokingly mentioned last night that maybe I need Kes and my Hunter horse, and a new horse as my dressage horse. ummmmmm....don't ever bring up buying a new horse unless you are completely ready to follow through...I've already started looking...:twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Beautiful. Is that close to your house?


Yes, it is about 10 miles from the house. That is part of Ecofina Creek Water Management area I posted about last week that has about 40 miles of equine trails. I am hoping to find a more reliable trail partner that has enough experience to go along with me on some of them. My 12 yr old daughter,Amber, isn't really lessoned enough in the saddle to take out on a trail just yet.



WG, I wish you the very best in the regionals and hope the bit serves it's purpose. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, did you get a chance to go look over any horses over the holiday?


----------



## Roadyy

I saw the post about someone coming back from a ban..Who got banned?


----------



## nvr2many

Sereno is banned.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I saw the post about someone coming back from a ban..Who got banned?


sent you a PM Rick


----------



## Roadyy

Oh my.. I thought someone mentioned him, but thought I saw a post from him after he was mentioned.


----------



## Critter sitter

I just Ordered this Amazon.com: Saddle Bag/Water Bottle Gear Carrier - Black: Sports & Outdoors
I really hope it comes in before we leave.. I paid for extra fast shipping


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Oh my.. I thought someone mentioned him, but thought I saw a post from him after he was mentioned.


I think it actually happened after the mention .. he did post a few and they were deleted too


----------



## Roadyy

ouch. Guess his affliction has affected him more than previously thought. I assumed after the first misunderstanding and breaking in period that all of the mistakes in assumption had passed. I guess I was wrong. I hope he is able to get better from the illness that is apparently affecting his judgement for the worse. 

Celeste, I guess this means you have a story to tell us on that that steel guitar now doncha darlin? lol too soon?


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> I just Ordered this Amazon.com: Saddle Bag/Water Bottle Gear Carrier - Black: Sports & Outdoors
> I really hope it comes in before we leave.. I paid for extra fast shipping


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, cool!! I have been looking at saddle bags. I cannot decide about leather or one like you got. Let me know what you think after your ride.


----------



## With Grace

Critter sitter said:


> I think it actually happened after the mention .. he did post a few and they were deleted too


Ahh it's all making sense to me now...


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, cool!! I have been looking at saddle bags. I cannot decide about leather or one like you got. Let me know what you think after your ride.


I ordered that on cause I figure I can just throw it in the Wash .. one less leather thing to clean.. I needed something I could put waters in the pommel bag I have is to small to carry much I can add a few in that bag  I hope it ships fast


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> Ahh it's all making sense to me now...


I am still not completely sure I understand I just know I had a post edited that mentioned his name


----------



## With Grace

I had thought there were other posts but then they were gone, then quoted posts were gone,then he was banned... I thought I was losing my mind!


----------



## Roadyy

Not a bad price either on that bag. I may have to see about getting one myself before too long with the summer heat getting upon us. No telling what it might do to my thinking if I get overheated out on the trail..


----------



## Critter sitter

I plan on freezing bottles of water than I can put in bag and drink as they melt.


----------



## Critter sitter

With Grace said:


> I had thought there were other posts but then they were gone, then quoted posts were gone,then he was banned... I thought I was losing my mind!


me too.. I try to go back and catch up on posts but when they are not there some times it is hard to understand.

Hopefully we can get back on track soon


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, we are on track as we are web friends and with all groups of friends we don't always see eye to eye on things or will occasionally get into a tiff with another friend in the group. We either work through it as a group or fall apart into smaller groups.


----------



## Roadyy

No lets all have a big group hug!!!








Me and Stan are the winners in this hug as we can have an awful lot of bodies between us. Seems the male to female count is just about right now.


----------



## Roadyy

This was the only tail pic I could find of hers. i have the group pic of all 5, but only 3 tails are really showing.


----------



## AlexS

Well let's hope that it's just a temp ban and Bruce can cool off a bit and come back. I guess I must have missed posts since the one on Sat night? 

TJT, you didn't offend me at all, I am very grumpy right now as I try to quit smoking - I can assure you, that whatever misunderstand there was, it would have been my fault, and not yours. 


Rick, thank you. 
The foster kids are deliberately pushing buttons at the moment, it's like they know there is a weakness as I am trying to quit smoking, and they are pushing hard. It was after midnight last night when they finally shut up in their bedroom, and that was with both Brad and I yelling at them, every time they talked. 
The living room looks bare today, it's lacking all video games, and anything that the kids like to do.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, you are most welcome and if you ever need an ear to chew on while being aggravated please, please don't think of me. I don't want to be chewed up and spit out while you are going through what quitting can do to you.


----------



## AlexS

Laugh. Ok won't choose you Rick. Hopefully the kids will have more sense than to make it them again tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Thanks Roady! My journey with Isabella has been life-changing. I often wish I had started riding at a younger age but then I realize that Isabella is the perfect first horse for me. She is not push button so she forces me to become a better rider when she tests me yet she doesn't have any dangerous vices so I can push her without fearing she will buck or rear or kick. It is a good balance.

Alex, I hope today was better for you!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone! Wow! You people are always busy posting while I'm busy teaching!!! Lol. I try to,peek in on what is going on a bit during the day.....but I've got kiddos always coming up to my desk...so,I eventually give up! :?

I hope I get all these right....by memory.....

Koolio, BEAu - ti- ful barn! Wow!! 

Corgi, glad to hear your riding is going well...I think I missed the beginning of your horsey adventure tho! :?

Alex....hang in there girl....you'll make it....we are here for you!

Who needs rain? It's been a strange weather day here....off and on storms all day long Another one rumbling In As we speak. I don't mind storms...but it's pretty humid...so more potential for tornadoes.....THAT scares me!!:shock: my dog is pretty relaxed, so I think things are OK. 

Roadyy, no horse shopping this weekend. Was going to head out today, but changed my mind...it's too hard to travel 4 hours total and try out a horse or two on a work night. ...thought I would wait until Saturday.....come to find out.....he's sold everything but the roan mare!!!! Decided to put the search on hold until I return from Texas. ( maybe ill find one there! :lol::lol::lol. I don't really want to find a new horse and be gone for several,days on business and expect my mom to get it acclimated....ya know? Rainn seems very content, so I'd rather have the time to shop once school is out and my trip,is over to make a sound decision. (Easy to say...hard to do....:?)

Speaking of Rainn, I got to ride twice is weekend. We didn't ride too, too long, she's gimpier than normal....needs her feet done. (This Saturday). Going to put some shoes on her, hope,it helps a bit. I ended up,buting her Sunday to take the edge off, and to get a small rode in Monday. ( we had a ton of fun riding thrum the woods!) You can tell her mind wants to go....but her leg objects. hoping the shoes help! 

I think that is all my updates. 8 more days of school!! I. Looking forward to vacation this year....usually I don't care....but I'm TIRED this year for some reason. Love my bunch of kiddos....but just feel worn out....😴😴😴

Have a good night all!


----------



## Farmchic

I'm going to be as discrete about this as possible so shhhhh......

Who here wants to join me and go after the CB?? We could choose a fearless leader and surely us mature ones can take that sneaky guy.

Careful what you post I think certain words might trigger his alarm. :twisted:


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Me me me!


----------



## Farmchic

Check out my new avatar :grin:

That's two of us!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, the guitar is a Dobro resonator guitar. I usually play it with a slide. It is a cool blues or folk guitar. Maybe I should get it out and play it right now because 9 hours worth of boring meetings today gave me the blues. Especially after all that riding.............


----------



## AlexS

Farmchic, what's a CB?


----------



## Farmchic

The masked cowboy who takes orange veggies from us w/o permission.

CB


----------



## AlexS

Oh that sh1t! I kinda figured that was Stan!


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, I love how you explained Isabella being the perfect first horse! You said it so well, and I think that's exactly why I love Windy so much. Just enough challenge to make me want to be better but totally trustworthy and safe! Yes!

Alex, hang in there. You've got a lot on your mind, for sure. Don't give up - doctors are scientists but we aren't machines -- there's not a day that goes by when the doctors don't marvel at something new they learn about our bodies, or see a patient 'cured' that they can't explain. If you can kick the nicotine habit, it can only be a good thing. Also, I'm sure you're doing this already, but to tell Brad from time to time that you love him bunches, and thank him for hanging in there with you. Sounds like he's trying to help as best he can. If he were a horse we'd have to reward his slightest try, right?

Where's Country Woman?

I'm in for the CB hunt. I had 8 orange veggies (a record!) 10 days ago and now have 1. It...is...not....fair!


----------



## nvr2many

<<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Lookie at meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## nvr2many

Ladytrails said:


> If he were a horse we'd have to reward his slightest try, right?


OMG, great! Now you went and made me think and dang it, you are right! :lol:


----------



## With Grace

I'm in...had 79 carrots! Now......nuthin. Besides he's so loud when he steals them late at night it's woken up the hubby!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Well let's hope that it's just a temp ban and Bruce can cool off a bit and come back. I guess I must have missed posts since the one on Sat night?
> 
> TJT, you didn't offend me at all, I am very grumpy right now as I try to quit smoking - I can assure you, that whatever misunderstand there was, it would have been my fault, and not yours.
> 
> 
> Rick, thank you.
> The foster kids are deliberately pushing buttons at the moment, it's like they know there is a weakness as I am trying to quit smoking, and they are pushing hard. It was after midnight last night when they finally shut up in their bedroom, and that was with both Brad and I yelling at them, every time they talked.
> The living room looks bare today, it's lacking all video games, and anything that the kids like to do.


O/K the PO in me has the solution to the problem of the noise.

Go and look at the power board and work out the light fuse in their rooms. Also the power to their T/V stero ect.

This works, I have done it with mine:twisted:. When the noise gets a little loud and its also a little late go and pull the fuse on their lights. Then get Brad to tell them he will get the sparky to come and have a look in the morning.

That will quiten them down give it a day or two and pull the fuse to the power thus knocking out the stero tv or what ever in their rooms.

Most important: I also put the main fuse box behind a lockable cover I had the key. It will not take long for them to learn lights out and quite means quite because you have the power. What ever room they are in you have the power. My kids thought they could just move into another room I just knocked the power out on that and Roslyn and I went to sleep.

So get a lockable door on the fuse board and get some piece and quite.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I just Ordered this Amazon.com: Saddle Bag/Water Bottle Gear Carrier - Black: Sports & Outdoors
> I really hope it comes in before we leave.. I paid for extra fast shipping


 
Roslyn and I have that saddle bag, they are a good size and you can secure coat or what ever as well. So far lasted two years so good value


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Alex, you are most welcome and if you ever need an ear to chew on while being aggravated please, please don't think of me. I don't want to be chewed up and spit out while you are going through what quitting can do to you.


 
So does that mean she is going to contact me and bleat BAA BAA

Group hug, I'm a starter :twisted:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Oh that sh1t! I kinda figured that was Stan!


 
What would make you think I would go around taking carrots. I am stumped for words. I have a rule I live by, on ocassion, and that is to never go hunting in some one elses carrot patch. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan, you underestimate my b1tch potential. LOL

The kids have no TVs in their rooms, never have, never will. If we watch TV it's as a family, together in the living room. And the only possible stereo they have in there is their alarm clock that plays the radio when it wakes them. 

Other than that they have books, their clothes and belongings and their beds, as I don't allow them to be in their bedrooms other than bed times. I want them to be with me, and us all interacting as a family. 

New kid, kid 4, is little, adorable, dimples, good looking .... and BAD. He was just up at my table until recently. But I think I just had a break through with him, he held me hand when I talked to him about doing good, and I will get him home as fast as I can. He cried. I think I might have convinced him that my goal is to get him home as soon as he can, if he just does what I ask and what is expected of him. 

*Fingers crossed* I think he got it. 


But there is always tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## Stan

Things are a little tense in my house this evening.

I made a mistake with Bugs. I took them some hay to which Bugs, Stella, Rambo, Screwed, and about,to,be all got stuck in. I started to walk away out the gate and Bugs mouth full of hay was following. I closed the gate I think I should have let him follow and had some time with him. Live and learn.

He has grown his winter coat. Tusks, and a trunk he would look like a mamouth.


And to top it all Roslyn is waiting for a package. She recieved an email from a delivery company and thinking it was to do with the package she opened the email. Now her computer has crashed.


----------



## AlexS

What happened with Bugs? I am not clear? 

And heck pass over your computer Stan.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> What happened with Bugs? I am not clear?
> 
> And heck pass over your computer Stan.


 
Bugs was with the other horse and animals eating the hay I had just put out. He left them and followed me but I did not let him out through the gate. He had a mouthfull of hay but went with me. I should have spent time with him instead ignoring him. Not often a horse will forgo its food to follow.


----------



## AlexS

Awww, Stan. You can't always be with them though. I often leave Lucas at the gate, his lil head poking up watching me drive away. I feel like crap for that, but I do have to leave, and he's not a dog. 




About the electric shut off, I should have said. We have one bathroom in our house, for 6 people, I have a water shut off. That I use for the shower.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, I look back on how my family dealt with me while I was getting it out of my system and figure there was several of them to spread it around. I know my personality and you would be ready to kill me in my wake because of me constantly pestering you while you were aggravated due to a nicotine withdrawal. Also, I'm glad you are seeing some light with the troublesome youngun.

BTW, you know SWMBO would never stand for Stan doing such things as wearing a mask unless it was for her benefit...Not a picture I want in my head either. lmbo
Corgi, I like finding my own buttons to push on horses instead of those already installed, lol.

NM71, you gonna have to get them younguns down for a nap and start posting hun. lol Stop procrastinating and go check out them horses. lol

Is Rainn accustomed to shoes or normally a barefoot? Is there a barefoot trimmer that could set her up to heal before going to shoes?

Amber is in school year round thanks to home schooling. lol...She isn't pressured through the summer, but we are always in teach mode to add to her curriculum.

Farmchic, I am not eligible to join your posse as I have a prior record. GLWH. Oh and you and nvr2many have some cuts avatars.

Celeste, I need you to send me a recording of your play on the slide. kkthx

LT, I have not seen CW in here in several days now. You don't think she got another job without consulting us first do you?

Stan, I agree with you about there being a lose of power to that room. Maybe there can be payment of good behavior to get electricity. If they want power in the room then there has to be so many good reports for x amount of hours of power in the room at night or for same amount of hours available through the week for games. Those can not be reduced or taken away as they were already paid for, but could cause them to be without while they are good the next week to teach them that consequences for their actions may not always be immediate, but are inevitable. 

I like that saddle bag too and think she should buy one for me just because.. lol
I hope you get Roslyn's pc back up and going.

I have had to miss opportunities like yours with Bugs due to prior scheduled engagements and hate it. I always try to take full advantage of those moments with I can otherwise.


I did not get any time on the float last evening due to being reminded of another obligation to a girl we have been babysitting for. She graduated from the local technical college for cosmetology and the ceremony was last night. We have done a lot through sitting for free on occasion, keeping Jessa for a week at a time because she had to work night shift at convenience stores several nights in a row, had her license suspended for no insurance so we paid the insurance and the fine so she could go to college and work as well as a few other things. 

Sorry for that, but I had forgotten it was last night for the ceremony and we were the only people there to support her as she went across the stage. None of her family or other supposedly friends were there. Her ex wouldn't even bring her oldest daughter to it because it was he week and he wasn't wasting it on her stuff.


Sorry, again it just crawls my gizzard to see someone try so hard and be crapped on so easily just so you can.

I'll try to write smaller novels, I give you my word.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning to all. Had to go to town yesterday-groceries & other errands. Got some books from the library, so nice to have new reading material. 

Roaddy-that trailer is really looking good. When it's gone will you be working on your own? How far away are nice trails from you? Glad you were there to support that girl-I'm sure it made a difference to her.

Stan-sorry to hear of the computer crash-hope it can be fixed w/out too much trouble or expense. I hope Bugs gives you another opportunity for some one-on-one soon.

AlexS-sounds like the new kid might be listening-hope your journey w/him goes smoother.

That's all my brain is wrapping around at the moment~Happy trails to all!


----------



## Roadyy

I have mine to work on and a neighbor's mud bog truck to do some steering work on. I have some very nice trails within 15 minutes of the house that total about 40 miles. There are a few other local places within an hour that have access to several hundred acres to explore. Thank you for the compliment on the work.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> I'm going to be as discrete about this as possible so shhhhh......
> 
> Who here wants to join me and go after the CB?? We could choose a fearless leader and surely us mature ones can take that sneaky guy.
> 
> Careful what you post I think certain words might trigger his alarm. :twisted:


whats the CB?
sorry I am blond under the red


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> <<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Lookie at meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I'm gonna find me a new Avi too hehehe 
I think maybe a sexy redhead with a gun ?
Oh wait thats real life
:shock::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Roslyn and I have that saddle bag, they are a good size and you can secure coat or what ever as well. So far lasted two years so good value


that makes me feel better about my fast buy.. I am hoping it gets here tomorrow


----------



## Farmchic

Roady I thought you could be our sheriff! Now what to do?


----------



## Farmchic

Critter Sitter, Your Jesse! Ya know Jesse from toy story


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok I figured the CB out LOL I'm In... 


Yesterday I had to run out of work pretty fast.
I had called the vet to see if they had the last test back on my really sick pup Gracie Rose. the vet called and said the the Lab at Texas A&M never got the blood. so I had to take Gracie in for a redraw. she also gave her a Steroid shot and some pills. she has perked up some and is eating a tiny bit.

she even ate some of her Kibble this am.
I just hope she keeps doing it. she is down to 15# yesterday when I got her weight


----------



## Roadyy

Still praying for Gracie and hopefully they can figure out a solution for her.


Stan is the sheriff in this town, darlin, I'm merely a deputy so I don't get shot.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Critter Sitter, Your Jesse! Ya know Jesse from toy story


LMBO I am more like


----------



## Critter sitter

<<<<<<<-------Thats Better I have Curves Jessie is a stick That is so not me LOL


----------



## Farmchic

LOL!! I love it! Good choice.


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Rick she can use all the prayer you can give



Uhoh looks like a big storm is about on top of me. maybe I should move away from these windows at the shop


----------



## NickerMaker71

*NM71, you going to have to get them younguns down for a nap and start posting hun. Lol Stop procrastinating and go check out them horses. Lol*

OK, OK.....I actually inquired about two horses last night.....they are only a mere 3 hours away! Ugh!! One is sale pending, and the other I am waiting to hear! (I'm a bit obsesses this this buying thing........don't tell my co-workers...they are about ready to kill me!:wink::shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

I found a new avi for Rick... this is tooo cute.


what do you think Rick?


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> I just Ordered this Amazon.com: Saddle Bag/Water Bottle Gear Carrier - Black: Sports & Outdoors
> I really hope it comes in before we leave.. I paid for extra fast shipping



I have one of these and its awesome, though I still want to look at some saddle bags too.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> I have one of these and its awesome, though I still want to look at some saddle bags too.


I looked at the fort "western wear and tack" yesterday and they had some leather ones for about $100.00 I think for now I'll stick with this one.


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> I plan on freezing bottles of water than I can put in bag and drink as they melt.



I used to do that but it gets everything wet. I got one of these insulated thermoses and its awesome. Even without putting ice cubes in it (which I do) it stays cold forever. And its one touch to open so only need one hand.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Oh that sh1t! I kinda figured that was Stan!



Haha thats what I was thinking!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Sandi! 
I may need to get more than one though LOL

I am gonna go to walmart tomorrow and get snacks and water bottle.

I loath going to walmart though.
I swear I get Cart rage when I see and hear the people there ...HAHA


----------



## Hunter65

wow lots going on

Koolio LOVE the stalls, so nice!!!

Sereno banned?? Awe thats too bad.

Loving everyones new avatars. I may have to find one that looks like me.

The one for Rick is perfect!


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you Sandi!
> I may need to get more than one though LOL
> 
> I am gonna go to walmart tomorrow and get snacks and water bottle.
> 
> I loath going to walmart though.
> I swear I get Cart rage when I see and hear the people there ...HAHA



Haha me too. I have 2 of these, sometimes one is water and the other is cider. Depending on who I am riding with. I go early in the am if I must brave Wal Mart.


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, was thinking one of these might work too...lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Haha me too. I have 2 of these, sometimes one is water and the other is cider. Depending on who I am riding with. I go early in the am if I must brave Wal Mart.


There is one right down the way from my shop that is not to bad I may just leave a bit earlier tomorrow and go before work ..



Hubby is grumpy about this!!! I tell you I will not let him ruin my weekend.

How hard is it to be home to have a dog dropped off?? Gees just tell me when you'll be there and I the dog will be there then then you can leave and do what ever WOW


----------



## Roadyy

Y'all should really consider camelbacks.

camelback - Camelback Hydration Pack

You could attach them to the saddle then extend the tube so you can grab it and bring up to drink then stuff it to store.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Y'all should really consider camelbacks.
> 
> camelback - Camelback Hydration Pack
> 
> You could attach them to the saddle then extend the tube so you can grab it and bring up to drink then stuff it to store.


neat Idea rick but IDK if I would drink that much


----------



## Critter sitter

I still like the Duck better ... that reminds me how are your Ducks?
I have not been down to the Pond to see ours as the pasture is so tall I would never make it.. Cody wouldn't even have to dip his head to munch...
Can you spot the kid in there?


----------



## Roadyy

They are bigger than their parents. The geese are getting huge and the MIL's dog has gotten 2 more chickens at the house leaving 2 now. I really am considering the $25 fee to drop him off at the pound would be worth it if I only knew she wouldn't find him there.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> They are bigger than their parents. The geese are getting huge and the MIL's dog has gotten 2 more chickens at the house leaving 2 now. I really am considering the $25 fee to drop him off at the pound would be worth it if I only knew she wouldn't find him there.


 How much to drop off the MIL at the pound??

on a side note... no wonder people dump animals out on country roads if they have to pay to give them up.:evil:


----------



## Roadyy

That fee goes towards feed and expenses to take care of it during the time period of finding a home and euthanizing if it isn't a kill free kennel. I would be more likely to spend a .22 round on him before putting him through that no matter how much I dislike him. There are very few dogs that have the ability to annoy me and he is one who does along with my wife's mini red dachshund female. She makes my ears bleed with her barking. They both bark at their own shadow and any moving object.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, here's the link to the guy I am looking into..........

For Sale - New Hope Training and Sales

Scroll down to Lil Leo Drift.

BIG guy!! I'm nearly 6', so that works for me!


----------



## AlexS

nice Nicker!!! He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, here's the link to the guy I am looking into..........
> 
> For Sale - New Hope Training and Sales
> 
> Scroll down to Lil Leo Drift.
> 
> BIG guy!! I'm nearly 6', so that works for me!


If he is indeed 15.3 then she is a small girl on his back. The front pastern angles give the idea of bad angles on the feet or some other issue unless he is standing in a way to give a bad photo. Kinda looks like he is toed out at both the front and rear, but is hard to tell from that pic. I'm not impressed by him myself other than his bulk.

My gut tells me to pass on him, but you may get a better impression from someone more knowledgeable. I may be telling you to pass on a great horse. It is so hard to get good info from a single pic that has a rider and saddle covering up some of their look.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> If he is indeed 15.3 then she is a small girl on his back. The front pastern angles give the idea of bad angles on the feet or some other issue unless he is standing in a way to give a bad photo. Kinda looks like he is toed out at both the front and rear, but is hard to tell from that pic. I'm not impressed by him myself other than his bulk.
> 
> My gut tells me to pass on him, but you may get a better impression from someone more knowledgeable. I may be telling you to pass on a great horse. It is so hard to get good info from a single pic that has a rider and saddle covering up some of their look.


 
Maybe that is why he has been up for sale for a while.....I appreciate all of your input!  Honestly, this is a different picture than they originally had on him...I'm getting an unimpressed 'vibe' too based on THIS picture....but thought I would just inquire...... asking doesn't cost anything...right!?!?


----------



## AlexS

I'd ask for more photos. Some of the other horses listed look like they need a decent farrier.


----------



## Roadyy

Both of you are right. He even appears to have small feet that will create a short life for consistent trail riding. I realize the grass covers up a lot, but the feeling is still there.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Both of you are right. *He even appears to have small feet that will create a short life for consistent trail riding.* I realize the grass covers up a lot, but the feeling is still there.



Uh oh does this mean I will have issues with Hunter, he has itty bitty little feetys :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Most horses with large builds and little feet have problems if they are used heavily. I think there is another thread that touched on this recently as well on another horse, but can't remember for the life of me where it is.

They don't have the stability in uneven terrain like a horse with big feet and is usually accompanied by small bones in the legs. I'm no expert and do not portray myself to be one so please do your research on anything I may say for your comfort. I won't say that a horse with smaller feet and legs won't suffice for the average rider and their trails, but if you are doing alot of heavy trails then most people would direct you towards a bigger footed horse as they have a wider foundation to balance themselves. Less injuries, sprains and pulled muscles while traversing rough areas and losing footing.

Does that make sense?

I would explain exactly what your intentional use for the horse is and they should be able to provide a line of horses to show you out of their stock if they have any.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you Sandi!
> I may need to get more than one though LOL
> 
> I am gonna go to walmart tomorrow and get snacks and water bottle.
> 
> I loath going to walmart though.
> I swear I get Cart rage when I see and hear the people there ...HAHA


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65 said:


> Uh oh does this mean I will have issues with Hunter, he has itty bitty little feetys :-(


 Not necessarily. hunter doesn't appear to have a huge build. I would guess he is around 950 lbs? What kind of terrain do you ride him on? Remember that we are talking about small feet on heavy horses that are used on rocky and mostly uneven terrain. If you are riding the local trails that are mostly smooth with the occasional fell tree to clear then I see no problem.


----------



## Critter sitter

Off to go Play with horses and pet sitting Talk to ya'll tomorrow Have a great night!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, I meant to memtion yesterday that I LOVE your barn! Very nice!

I had another amazing ride on Isabella today. I wasn't going to ride because I found what I believe is a case of "scratches" on the back of one of her legs and I cleaned it up and put some meds on it. I was just going to let her graze but one of the trainers asked me why I wasn't riding and told me that today's weather (very hot and humid) was perfect to work out some of her arthritic stiffness and that the scratches shouldn't bother her.

She was so right. We walked all over the farm and when I brought her into a trot, there was no stiffness, no head bobbing, she was completely sound and so happy. Ears forward and alert. No attempts to bolt back to the hitching post, no trying to eating grass while I was riding.

Wow. Great ride!

And then afterwards while she was grazing and I was talking to the trainer, we spotted a copperhead sneaking through the grass. Wish someone had a video of the two of us trying to kill it. We had a shovel and pair of tree branch "loppers". We had it trapped under the shovel and wanted to lop off it's head with the clippers, while we were trying not to scream.

We have lots of black snakes out there, and we leave them alone. But copperheads have to go! We were eventually successful but now worry about there being others.
Yuck!


----------



## Celeste

Work, work, work, work...............


----------



## Hunter65

Well it's a good thing that Hunter is not all that big. At 14.1 and probably around 950 lbs we are good. He doesn't have the best stability on uneven ground though (except when he is running freely on our very uneven rocky 10 acre vacation spot)
Just got my tickets for Zac Brown Band am soooo excited!


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Work, work, work, work...............


No fun, no fun, no fun...


----------



## waresbear

Got the old man back to lessons, FINALLY!!!! I might get my trail riding buddy back, I hope, I hope....check out the thread please
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/warning-all-who-ditch-lessons-ride-202857/


----------



## AlexS

Koolio, I forgot to mention too, but your barn is beautiful! 


I am so excited about tomorrow night, am going to the Devon jumping GP. Huge list of riders there, including my next husband McLain Ward!!! Squee!


----------



## tjtalon

Hello all,want to post quickly, as have to shower/eat/go to bed so don't oversleep for work tomorrow. Went out to SkyViewAcres (hr drive,out in north-east of Denver open-sky horse/farm area). Can't do the details (took almost 2 pgs of my journal),but it seems the place I need to be. Not a "stable" per se; learned & accredited instructor,her own little ranch, no indoor arena, but horse sheds & 18 horses (8 of which are hers, rest boarders, some of which she can use as school horses). Outdoor arena. She has many activities, alot w/therapeutic PATH, & is on several horse-related Colo boards. Anyhow; went to talk w/her, told her my saga (being totally honest,of course,w/where I'm at, which is slightly abysmal in almost every area). Cleaned grooming supplies w/her while we talked. Then she upped & took me to get out,groom,& tack a sweet 14hand pinto w/a bareback pad. Next thing I knew, there I was in Addy's paddock, learning some horse behavior,learning leading (like how to not let them get in front,which no one ever showed me). Then came the mounting block, & (my 5 y/o little horsie loving self) got right on. Sat there. She said Addy intunes well to what's going on w/who's on his back, he stood there quietly. She told me to get off. I did, & asked to get on again; this time I breathed & unclenched my legs (when I realized I was tightening them). Then got off. She had me lead him to the post for untacking & brushing,lead him back to his little paddock,& give him 2 cookies. Then helped her clean a pile of grooming supplies, to dry & put away. By that time 4p, & I had to get going. She had offered me via email $150 for 4 lessons, & I could work to offset/pay for lessons. Can't go this Mon, as need my gas (after this trip, 57 mi), but will the next 2 Mons, & Mon June 24 my lesson. She gave me a lesson this morning for free, & my head is full (Sorry long post, but better than my journal's 2 pgs!). I think I found my place. When a saddle comes 'round, it'll be Western (but can still use my breeches/boots/helmet). Will be a hard $June,but good (was 9 yrs ago in June that I crashed). When have the $, will go on trail ride somewhere for fun. Guess this avenue is 1st (& worth the drive, despite Denver traffic till it gets open). Thank you all for listening. BTW AlexS, glad I didn't offend you;I do understand hard things. Oh, I like this place! Think it's what I need; just want to learn how to be around a horse, & get on..maybe next time we'll walk.


----------



## AlexS

That's wonderful TJT.


----------



## tjtalon

Hope I stop being so wordy...sorry everyone, couldn't help myself.


----------



## AlexS

No problem at all, it's clear that you are excited about the new place. I'm sorry that it's a drive for you, but I'd rather go somewhere good if I were you. 


Hilarious blog about trying to rope a deer. 

Why We Shoot Deer In The Wild (As Opposed to Roping) | Heart of Texas Blog


----------



## tjtalon

Yeah, AlexS, think the drive is worth it. Have to go eat & go to bed now. Thanks to you'all (I enjoy all the events & pictures), you guys are great. later..


----------



## tjtalon

..but I had to read the deer blog. Good grief.


----------



## With Grace

tj - thats WONDERFUL news! Sounds like you found the right instructor for you, with good horses. Looking forward to hearing about your next lesson!

Alex - did you see the pics of McLain riding the Saddlebred at Devon today? Looked pretty good!! Have a wonderful time, are you taking pics to share with us???

Had my lesson today, Kes is doing well, I'm starting to see some improvement in her collection, which is exciting. 
So, I went into my locker and pulled out the saddle I had for just hacking and trail riding. It no longer will fit Kes, so I need to sell it, but the flaps have some mold on them from being in my locker since September. Any tips on getting it off and polished up again for selling? It's an older Stubben Hunt saddle.


----------



## Koolio

waresbear said:


> Got the old man back to lessons, FINALLY!!!! I might get my trail riding buddy back, I hope, I hope....check out the thread please
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/warning-all-who-ditch-lessons-ride-202857/


Oh boy! This is too funny. I must let my Mr. Hubbywhodratherridehisbikethan his(nowmy)horse read this!

TJ - it sounds like ou have found the perfect arrangement for you.


----------



## AlexS

Grace, I did see that. He is such a great guy. When he won last year, after the victory lap, and the horses had left the warm up arena, I chased him and asked for a photo. He was on the phone at the time, and asked the person he was talking to to wait, and hid the phone behind his back. I told him that I would have waited for the photo, and he said no need, they can wait. his left hand here is hiding the phone. 
I simply love him.


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex and Grace, sounds like fun! Alex, be ready for Stan to pout now that you've changed your 'next husband' again...just sayin'! Sounds like you're doing better today, glad to hear it!

TJ, good for you! Sounds like you have a great match for a trainer and set-up; good luck, and don't forget that with every learning curve you have to shift gears from time to time as you go uphill, so to speak, which causes a little feeling of slowing down or losing momentum - don't be disappointed if that happens, it's part of the journey. 

Corgi, I swear by Vetericyn to heal scratches and keep them from spreading. I had a really bad experience with scratches about 3 years ago and Vetericyn is now all I use, plus ensuring that my mare gets Omega 3's and Vitamin A in her diet. I am reading that scratches is a direct result of too little Vitamin A...and that adding Vitamin A can clear it up in 2-3 days. They say get injectable vitamin A and feed it as a top dressing - not to inject it IM as it causes lumps & bumps in horses for some reason. 

Nicker and Critter, cute avatars! 

Roadyy, you & your wife are a sweet family to attend your protégé's graduation. I'm sure it meant a lot to her and it's definitely one of those things where your actions speak louder than words.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh noooooooooooo, now I need a better avi.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I'm so happy for you!!! I got a little choked up reading your post! I could feel,your excitement and RELIEF!!!! 

Alex, he's cute!! Have FUN!!:wink:

HOT one today......90s! Might give Rainn a 'decontamination' bath tonight....still working on the skin itches.....but seeing hair growth and very little itching!!!! Yea!

Here's to a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, well, hmm, lol Glad to see you back to enjoying all those meetings as you settle back into work. hehehehe

TJ, I am excited to start hearing about the lessons and learning experience you will be gaining with this new place. Hope you can get some pics of Addy and the little ranch you will be schooling at.

Waresbear, that is awesome and loved the play by play on the pics. I'm sure he is feeling it this morning after not riding regularly. lol

Alex, I guess my trailer is no match for handsome. I will go back to relying on my wits and humor. lol

Ladytrails, thank you for the compliment. She came over last night to visit with Jessa and eat supper with us before I took her over to her friends house. They had her car and weren't able to come out and pick her up so we offered to take her in.

NM71, I hope you are able to get Rainn's skin condition healed soon. Good luck hun.

Didn't see any posts from Stan last night. I hope all is well over there in the future.


I went and looked at the 2 horses yesterday and decided to pass on them. They are underweight, bad feet, bad manners, bad diet and bad skin condition. I called a couple of friends that might be interested in taking them so hopefully they will find a good home soon.

By the time all was said and done it was too late to bend any metal on the trailer so I'll try to get some done on it this evening. He isn't in a huge hurry to get it since he has to get tires for it before he can haul it home.


----------



## Farmchic

help! stuck on page 977


----------



## Farmchic

oh That fixed it!

Really weird. It would not let me look at page 978. That CB is after me I know it!

Off to trout fish for a few days. Will post pics of a lunker if any


----------



## Roadyy

I have my trousers on now, why would anyone go fishing for trousers? ohhh,, trout.

Have a blast and post pics of the lunkers.


----------



## Critter sitter

Good morning all 
YAY last day of work for me.. That sounds strange I never ever take more than 2 days off. I hope I can relax and not let home and the animals worry me.

is it 5oclock yet????


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Good morning all
> YAY last day of work for me.. That sounds strange I never ever take more than 2 days off. I hope I can relax and not let home and the animals worry me.
> 
> is it 5oclock yet????


Yes, darlin. It is 5 O'clock somewhere. lol I hope you have a wonderful time on your extended weekend. Try to remember to post some of the suitable pics from the trip when you get back.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Yes, darlin. It is 5 O'clock somewhere. lol I hope you have a wonderful time on your extended weekend. Try to remember to post some of the suitable pics from the trip when you get back.


Oh I will post pictures.. 

I have never been on one of these "Big trail rides" so it should be interesting.... People keep telling me it will be wild and not pg.. I will have to sit back and giggle at the goof balls


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Oh I will post pictures..
> 
> I have never been on one of these "Big trail rides" so it should be interesting.... People keep telling me it will be wild and not pg.. I will have to sit back and giggle at the goof balls


You are so full of it!! You know dern well you will be right in the middle of it.!! lmbo


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, well, hmm, lol Glad to see you back to enjoying all those meetings as you settle back into work. hehehehe


Now I have tons of stuff to do on my desk since I took two weeks off. While I was away, somebody put me on a committee................................


----------



## Roadyy

Does that mean lots of homework so I will have,,I mean you will be busy catching up?

I really do hope things settle down for you so it isn't so rough on you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> You are so full of it!! You know dern well you will be right in the middle of it.!! lmbo


Now now I amd sweet and innocent I wouldn't dare :twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

_Oh We had a tornado last night..... I am trying to figure out how to post a video.. I do have it on Photo bucket
hmmmmmm

_


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> _Oh We had a tornado last night..... I am trying to figure out how to post a video.. I do have it on Photo bucket
> hmmmmmm
> 
> _


Try downloading it to yt then posting the url here. I've not had good luck posting videos from pb.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Try downloading it to yt then posting the url here. I've not had good luck posting videos from pb.


trying to figure out how to do that now  I know how just not from my iphone LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

here it is 
Tornado last night


----------



## nvr2many

Wow, cool. Lori, do you ever have to worry about those doing damage?? 

Well, good morning to everyone. I am soooooooooooooooo lost. I have been in a funk about a family dispute over the weekend I have not been posting. Just couldn't find the words and desire. Was kinda bad. Butttttttttttttttt, we got an apology Tuesday and think all will be ok. Then hubby was off and well, now he is at work and I have time. I am not even sure where to start with comments and catching up. 

Will be back with an attempt in a few.


----------



## Roadyy

Is that as close as it got to y'all? Any damage?

Looks like a nice wind job judging by the trees.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Is that as close as it got to y'all? Any damage?
> 
> Looks like a nice wind job judging by the trees.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: 
Oh you knew you would get a comment to that!


----------



## Critter sitter

We are in a very hilly area between the Platte and the Missouri river so no they never come close to my house thank god. Hubbys Friend took that video not far from us though.

there was no damage from this storm. it was in a field they did have one piviot turn over though and get mangled.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> Oh you knew you would get a comment to that!


Bwahahahaha


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok all I need to go to the store to get goodies for the trip.
WHAT TO GET?

help me

I need the water bottle thing

some snacks????

fruit???

sun block

what else?
help me I am having a brain fart...


----------



## nvr2many

Granola bars??? Trail mix??? Just what ever you like that will be easy to carry. How hot is it going to be?? Maybe a bandanna or one of those neck things, so you can wet it and stay cool??? Hat of course, anddddddddddd, extra socks.


----------



## Critter sitter

have granola bars, lil cuties, and bananas
need apples and trail mix mmmmm

Oh and Mike I can not forget Mike he's my "man" for the weekend

Weather will be PERFECT


----------



## AlexS

Heck, I'd just take water and a snack. So the above list sounds good to me. 


Lori, I am watching that video and yelling for you to go get in your bathtub. You people with extreme weather freak me out with how brave and casual you are about it. 


Rick, it's not his look that I like, it's his talent - and well, I wouldn't mind some of his horses either.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh yessssssssssssssss Lori, cannot forget MIKE!! Oh man, crap! It is raining again! 

Well, I decided I would just start from here. I cannot find the (can't find the word) to post all the comments that I wanted to. OOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo it may even be hailing! Someone does not like me ^^ up there. BOO! At least we got our turnouts and grazing pastures mowed!


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Heck, I'd just take water and a snack. So the above list sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Lori, I am watching that video and yelling for you to go get in your bathtub. You people with extreme weather freak me out with how brave and casual you are about it.
> 
> 
> Rick, it's not his look that I like, it's his talent - and well, I wouldn't mind some of his horses either.


Alex the Mikes is for after the ride when we are relaxing and listening to the band...
and as for the tornado I was not there... I would not have been on that drive. that was a coworker of Hubbies who took the video. 
but later while hubbie was driving home he saw 3 funnels forming with tails and was all giddy about it... I was hollering for him to get his butt home...
If a tornado hit here I would be in my basement.
my bath tub is way up on the second floor.


----------



## Critter sitter

Alex I am not into the jumping and all that but I have a ahhh for it .. they are very talented .. and that is a great picture of your Crush.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> Oh you knew you would get a comment to that!


:wink: figured it would..


Lori, I'm glad to hear they do not frequent your neighborhood.
I suggest BullFrog bug and sunscreen spray as it is the best I've used so far. If it keeps me bug free here in the swampy area then it should work wonders over yonder. I've gone so far as to soak some dryer sheets with it and keep them in a pocket, under saddle, bridle and hats to help avoid biters of the miniature version.
I know I have used dryer sheets alone without spray to keep them at bay also. Get a couple of cool packs that you normally keep in the first aid kit to take with you incase you get too hot or cramps from dehydration. Besides they feel great to just cool parts of the body down after a hot and humid ride.

Alex, does that mean there may still be a chance??


----------



## Critter sitter

ya'll I may get on later but if not, you have a great weekend and will have pictures when I get back...


----------



## Hunter65

Have fun Lori!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone so nice to be here again 
we moved and are getting settled slowly 
We love our new place so far

how is everyone here


----------



## Critter sitter

I'm sitting at a pet sitting house stuck here with big hail and heavy rain they said no tornado but
This looks like it to me. 









And scary clouds. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman, glad to see you back! Did you get the house painted in the nice colors you liked?

Critter, this is nasty. You must keep us posted so we know you're okay. Don't do a "no news is good news" thing or we'll worry. We're 2 hours from you, and you're getting the same storm just a few hours earlier. We've lost power three times and had gray-green-yellow skies. Yours are worse. 

Also, for trail rides - water bucket for the horse, another bucket for rinsing them off after sweating from riding. Extra halter and lead rope - several horror stories here in KC about a guy breaking down on the road and unloading his horse; one horse was euthanized from injuries when a car hit them as they were unloading; it was fortunate the 2nd horse and the 2 people weren't hurt badly. Granola bars with protein or apples are great for carrying in saddle bag; bananas back at the trailer after the ride. In addition to the frozen water bottles, bring a bottle only half frozen - so you can be drinking it while the others thaw out. Peanut butter sammiches - no spoiling, not messy. Bug spray for you, roll-on fly spray in saddle bag to touch up horses' face and around eyes and inside ears and across rump. Wet ones for wiping chemicals and dirt and sweat off your hands. Hay nets to hang, muck bucket so you can keep your site clean. Lawn chair and umbrella (in case you don't have shade -- I'm terribly easy to sunburn). Camera! Have a WONDERFUL time!


----------



## Critter sitter

All is calm here now. Thank you. 

I just need snacks for the trip. The leaders are providing meals. 
I feel good that I have everything I need . 
My friend that is going with is very experienced and has all kinds of neat gadgets. 
I have water. pop, & mikes. Trail mix, granola bars, oranges,& apples. 
The bullfrog spray rick mentioned deep woods off. And the list goes on and on. 

I'm super excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm doing my first overnight horse camping next weekend, Critter. I have a really long list of stuff to buy and pack, LOL! My BIL says he's needing some stuff for his RV for next year; he's gonna wait until I have a garage sale and sell what I don't need after I decide I don't like to horse camp after all! I had to laugh; he's probably right! Anyway, still need tent and propane stove. I want to get a Camp Chef, even though it's bigger than what I need because I can use it for canning this summer. Definitely have to figure out some type of shade that I can put up by myself; that's the thing that has me worried the most. 

You'll have a wonderful time - enjoy it!


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> Alex, does that mean there may still be a chance??:razz:


You ship boats across country right, a little horse trailer sitting on one of those boats could probably not even be noticed. I can pick up in Philly. :wink::lol:





In GP news, my guy, McLain Ward won. I was too polite when he was taking photos and I hung back, I thought I had his way out blocked with kids but heck he went back through the arena and out the front. Curses! But maybe it's a good thing, he won't know I stalk him, so I can get him next year. I think I am his good luck charm, he's won since I started stalking him - no, I am not scary at all. 

Tonight is my 3rd night of not smoking at all, and I am eating my body weight every day. I weigh 1/3 of Brad, that won't last. He claims he doesn't care, well now it's on the internet forever and will go into the divorce proceedings, when I weigh more than our house. I just told him I was getting a big *** bowl of potato salad, and did he want anything from the kitchen, he just laughed. Oh it's funny now kiddo.


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> I'm doing my first overnight horse camping next weekend, Critter. I have a really long list of stuff to buy and pack, LOL! My BIL says he's needing some stuff for his RV for next year; he's gonna wait until I have a garage sale and sell what I don't need after I decide I don't like to horse camp after all! I had to laugh; he's probably right! Anyway, still need tent and propane stove. I want to get a Camp Chef, even though it's bigger than what I need because I can use it for canning this summer. Definitely have to figure out some type of shade that I can put up by myself; that's the thing that has me worried the most.
> 
> You'll have a wonderful time - enjoy it!


Set up camp in the horse float. Thats how we do it.


----------



## AlexS

Shoot Stan, say more so I can pick on you a little. 


If you are playing it smart and saying 3 words, I got nothing to work with. And that's no fun. Dammit, you are a PO, you get to learn from your clients.


----------



## Stan




----------



## Stan

Here is the old float and the tent we used. The tall tent in the background is the shower.










cooling down after 6 hours in the saddle. That little girl and her miniture horse went out in the lead bunch of horses and came back in the main bunch.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Shoot Stan, say more so I can pick on you a little.
> 
> 
> If you are playing it smart and saying 3 words, I got nothing to work with. And that's no fun. Dammit, you are a PO, you get to learn from your clients.


I have learnt I'm not allowed to exercise 12gage no matter how much she begs me.

I have also learnt. You may not have done anything wrong, but I'm going to blaim you anyhow.


----------



## Stan

Alex pick holes in this one
Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.:lol::lol::lol:

Good night


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, we launch them right into the water after building them then pilot them to their owners via waterways. No hauling them on the road as I don't think there is a travel pattern that has room to haul a 50' wide by 280' long by 80' tall vessel. Then again I am not sure of any towing vehicles capable of hauling that much weight or a road built to hold that weight. lol

Lori, you have fun on that trip and hope you can come back relaxed with a huge smile. Maybe you won't have the same reception at your return as Celeste did with multiple meetings and added to a committee.

Stan, that looks like the perfect set-up for camping with horses. We set up similarly when offroading our rock climbers. There are usually a dozen or so of us so we set up in a huge circle with the main cooking tent in the middle. It hasn't been set up yet in this photo, but you get the gist of it.











I had just enough time to get the last piece cut for the horse trailer yesterday before we had a shower come through. By the time it was over it was too dark to start back on it. I should be able to get it bent and welded in this evening as well as the divider.

Countrywoman,, it is good to see you posting again. Glad y'all are liking the new place and look forward to seeing updated pics of the color changes.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.:lol::lol::lol:[


Stan, that is a difficult point to argue...........................


----------



## Roadyy

DW just called and apparently something gave up inside the engine of the riding mower. She said it cranked fine, she went forward maybe 10 feet then heard this aweful sound like pasture fencing caught in the blades, but it was coming from the motor then it slowly died. Now it will turn over really fast and continue to spin after letting off the key. I have a feeling it sheered the crankshaft. I now have to rip it apart or send it off for diagnoses.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> DW just called and apparently something gave up inside the engine of the riding mower. She said it cranked fine, she went forward maybe 10 feet then heard this aweful sound like pasture fencing caught in the blades, but it was coming from the motor then it slowly died. Now it will turn over really fast and continue to spin after letting off the key. I have a feeling it sheered the crankshaft. I now have to rip it apart or send it off for diagnoses.


 
You have no choice, if you don't do the repair quickly DW will get out of the habbit of lawn mowing, and all those hours of training will have gone to waste.  All us men know what that means, you will have to pay a contractor.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, that is a difficult point to argue...........................


Would you want to.

However I have seen a few photos of those way out there people shopping in wallmart. :shock: There is room for argument in my case.


----------



## Stan

How is this for a tribute to a man.
Our friend Art passed away and the service was held on Thursday, Along with a couple of well known country singers Roslyn also was asked to sing and play the accordian My DW is a top notch musician, bass, harmonica, to name a few. 

Back to the story of Art. When the casket was leaving the recption I thought he went into the hurst and away for the night as the service was over two days, but no. When leaving I noticed his casket was on the back of his ute. His grand children standing around sharing a drink with him. Art liked a beer. That night his grandchildren drove him home the 25 miles through the country he so lived. 

On the friday morning his grandchildren drove him, still on the back of the ute all over his farm. They then proceded to take him to the first farm he and his wife owned in the Dargaville area and repeated the same.

Not finished with that he was then Driven to Whangarei to the plot some 50 miles still on the back of his ute so he could say his good byes to all. What a tribute from his grandchildren don't you think. They even managed to get a few beers into the casket before it was sealed.


Its Saturday morning 6-50am. Last night DW made me go to the club for a meal. She had to pay. I'm a fair sort of man and believe strongly in equality . Anyhow, the crux of it I was told there is a small cattle drive this morning and the farrier has not arrived so, No Bugs. 

Stella has shoes but ready for a change, and to top it off. She has decided she does not trust the new float. And to add further insult to injury the main drive is on Sunday. Why was I not told earlier, **** :-x

Cheers all I'll get a photo or two of me walking behind the cattle, barking.:shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

Dropping in and saying hi. I will have to post pictures when I get back . I dont have a great connection here to load pictures on photo bucket. We are sitting in the truck. It's very windy. 
Hope tomorrow will die down some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Stan, sorry you will be missing the cartle drive!

Critter, have fun!!!

CW- congrats on the new home!

Well, today I went out to the farm and put on Isabella's new fly boots. The picture below was taken about 30 seconds before she realized she has something on her back legs and COMPLETELY LOST HER MIND!

Seriously, she almost gave me a heart attack. She freaked out. I had no idea why. She wears polo wraps on all 4 legs. She also wears sports medicine boots on all 4 legs. I couldn't believe she blew like that. 

Whe she finally settled down, she had her left rear leg pulled all the way up past her stomach and it looked like it was stuck. I calmly talked to her until she put it down on the ground and then quickly ripped off the boots from her back legs. She had no problems with the fronts and I walked her around for a while to make sure she was ok with the fronts.

That was this morning and when I went back out tonight, she was in the back of the field. I called her name and she didn't come running like she usually does. I figured she was mad about the boots so I walked out there. When I got about 25 feet away, she started walking toward me and then followed me all the way back to the gate. The front boots were still on but she seemed more stiff than normal.

When I tried to pick up her back feet to pick her hooves, she refused. When I forced her to pick up the left rear, she pulled it way up in the air again and had trouble putting it back down. I thought she was just stiff from standing in the field all day so I hand walked her and free lunged her at the trot. She was definitely off on the left rear. The BO came out and I told her what was happening and she found the problem.

The muscle (i looked up the name..it is the femoral bicep) that runs down between her butt and hip had a knot on it. It was definitely larger than normal and she flinched when it was touched. I put some liniment on it and massaged it to the point where it didn't seem to hurt to touch it anymore. She relaxed but rested that leg when I was done.

She is not lame at the walk and doesn't seem to be in too much pain. She was eating the grass like she always does. I didn't try to lift her leg again when I was done massaging it because it freaks me out when it looks like it gets "stuck" up in the air.

I am guessing she pulled something during her boot freakout this morning. I hope that the massage and some rest this weekend will be all she needs but I am very upset. We had such a good week of riding and I was looking forward to riding some more and building upon what we achieved. 

If she doesn't show any improvement by Monday, looks like the vet will be called. 

So sad.....i hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Ladytrails

Corgi, sorry to hear about Isabella's leg. Sometimes the things that frighten them are just hard to understand, as you said, with her experience with wraps and Velcro around those legs. Go figure. I hope the swelling is down tomorrow - I bet With Grace would say that a good massage is just the right thing to do, especially if she was standing still for it. Good luck!


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, I hope the massage helped and she is back to normal so y'all can continue your work. She looks great.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, sounds like his grandchildren loved and respected him very much. I imagine he touched a lot of lives in a positive way.

Lori, I hope your trip is a relaxing and recharging one. Don't ride the skinny horse. lol


Alex, Congrats on continuing to quit. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers for strength of will.


I forgot to take pics of the trailer last night, but I got the other shelf section tacked in and welded down the center to connect the two pieces. I still need to tack it to the frame around the nose and to the petition wall before putting the head divider back in.

I had to bend 1" of the sheet metal so it would give me some area to weld to against the petition wall, but I don't have a bender so I improvised. My dually has the rails where the 5th wheel used to be and there is a 1/4" gap to slide the 5th wheel plate in. I tacked a piece of angle iron across the sheet metal that was longer than the sheet metal was wide then welded a pipe handle on each end of the angle iron. Slid the sheet metal to the 1" mark into the rail and used the handles to bend it over.Voila!! A 90* bend.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone! The weekend is here at last!

CritterSitter - have a great trip. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Corgi - I hope Isabella gets better soon. She will appreciate the massages and ligament rub downs.

Alex - hang in there and take things one day at a time. 

Roadyy - it sounds like the trailer is coming along well. I am an us as I would love to learn to weld. Yesterday, I found a 4 week welding program for women, it it starts June 17 and I work until June 28. Maybe another will come along in the summer. 

Stan - I always enjoy your stories and particularly liked the one about your friend Art.

NickerMaker - any news on the finding a new horse front?

It's a busy weekend around here. We now have power in the barn and will run lights and outlets on Sunday. We still have to finish the last tack room wall and have a small section of fence to put up around the barn. I promised DH I would go with him to his motorcycle club ride and barbecue today. I've been riding to work, but haven't ridden my bike much for fun. It has been a busy spring juggling horses, barn, yard chores, kids, and work. We are hoping to do a motorcycle trip up to Dawson City and the Arctic circle this summer, so I have to start getting my butt in shape. Maybe today's ride will be the start.

Anyways, here is a pic of "my other ride"...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi y'all! Good morning to ya!

Ahhh, drama in the work place kept me off line last night...just wanted to veg and have a glass of wine and chit chat.....I'm just a grinning tho,  as I am not involved this year....people being shuffled from grade to grade( not abnormal, I moved three times in 4 years). But SOME people aren't happy and and are making a bit of a fuss:shock:....how old are we?:? It's time to take your turn cry baby:rofl::rofl: AND, in this day and age...be happy you have a job!:-x

This heat is creating havoc with rainn's skin. I really think she is allergic to flies. The hotter it is, the more flies, the more new itchy spots.....:-(. It seems I get one area calmed down, and when I return, a new spot erupts.:-x. Today she gets the treatment a 'pedi' and a medicated bath. It'll feel good I think, it's been HOT. Keep your fingers crossed. Oh, and I noticed she was flicking her tail like crazy, but I had put the heavy duties fly spray on, so nothing flying around. I drop down and take a peak 'down there' and notice scanning and irritation:shock: so I spray my special detox spray up there.....instant relief:thumbsup: The poor chicky was itchy up there, and was using her tail as a stratcher...poor thing:-(

Oh, heard from my old riding instructor yesterday....think I'm going to pop in sometime this week! She wants me to see a horse. Says he's like my 'big guy' I bought from her years ago!!

Talked to my horse seller guy....more horses to be shipped in on Sunday.....he'll probably get THEperfect one in when I have to leave for Texas! Lol. We shall see what is in store soon.....let the games begin! 

Ok, gotta get my day started! Ride strong today guys!!


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, is that a 1200 GS Adventure? Nice bike!! I'm sure you will be fine and look forward to seeing the pics if you remember to take some at stopping points during the ride.

I know how happy you are to have power to the barn now. That is always a huge accomplishment and means everything else is a down hill run.. Congrats


NM71, I read some of the book last night before falling asleep and am enjoying what I have read so far.
Drama in the work place is why I stepped down from the radio(supervisor) and went back on my tools for the same money and less hassle or back stabbing. These grown men act like high schoolers trying to be the top rooster among the radios and I got tired of being caught up in it when I had nothing to do with it. 

Enjoy the End of Days at school, lol Hope the Texas trip is full of enjoyment and let there be a super horse waiting for you to find when you get back.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy- I ride a 650GS twin and my DH has a 1200GS. They are great bikes for us as we do quite a bit of in and off road. I know I'll be fine on our trip as I have done many long 1000km days in the saddle before. It does help to condition a bit though.


NickerMaker- you will find the right horse for you. Good on you for being so patient. 
As for work drama, I have my fair share here. It is difficult for people to accept change when they have no say in it. This is what has happened to me. As it turns out, although I am going to a great school, my assignment does not draw upon my strengths and expertise. I'll be fine if I can do my own thing and teach and assess according to how I know is best for kids. Unfortunately, I may be working with a very traditional department who expects everyone to do things the same "old" way. I don't know how I will live with myself if I am forced to worksheet and test kids to death. For me, part of the joy in teaching is to find creative, engaging ways to reach kids and help them relate to what they are learning. Worksheets and textbooks stifle that process.


----------



## corgi

Koolio said:


> As for work drama, I have my fair share here. It is difficult for people to accept change when they have no say in it. This is what has happened to me. As it turns out, although I am going to a great school, my assignment does not draw upon my strengths and expertise. I'll be fine if I can do my own thing and teach and assess according to how I know is best for kids. Unfortunately, I may be working with a very traditional department who expects everyone to do things the same "old" way. I don't know how I will live with myself if I am forced to worksheet and test kids to death. For me, part of the joy in teaching is to find creative, engaging ways to reach kids and help them relate to what they are learning. Worksheets and textbooks stifle that process.


At the beginning of my teaching career (I had just finished my 3rd year teaching 6th grade) the principal called me into his office and told me he was moving me to 7th grade Social Studies the folowing school year. I was so upset. I was so mad at him and he knew it. Turns out, it was a great move for me but no one could have told me that at that time. That principal has since retired and we are "friends" on facebook and we can laugh about how upset I was. It really did feel like the end of the world.

Now, instead of moving me around at Central Office, they just add more duties. I was hired as the Gifted Education Coordinator. Since then, because of budget cuts when someone retires, they don't replace them and give their job to someone else. So now I am the Social Sudies specialist, Foreign Language Specialist, and I organize professional development for the county. Unfortunately, none of those extra duties came with any extra money!

Koolio....you will find a way to avoid the worksheets! You sound like you are a great teacher and maybe exactly what they need in that position.


----------



## corgi

And for those that are not fortunate enough to be plagued by the 17 year cicadas here in this section of the US, here is a short video so you can hear the noise we are dealing with every single day...all day long. At least they shut up at night! They should be gone by the middle of the month. I am sooooo tired of the constant noise. But then we get to step on their crunchy skeletons for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Celeste

I can never understand why modern administrators think worksheets are any good anyway. Kids need to learn to think and to express themselves.


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone! 

Lori, I hope you have a fantastic time!!! 

Koolio, your barn is awesome and so is your bike! 

Alex, you rock no matter what you decide to do! 

Stan, love your story about your friend. How great his grandkids are. 

Rick, wow! I so wish I or my hubby could weld. Maybe we need to check into a class also.

Nicker, hope you find the horse you are after soon because I am having new horse fever and need to live vicariously through someone, lol. Also so glad you avoided the drama at work/school.

Corgi, wowwwwwwwwwwwwww, bugs everywhere! Do they get on you?? That would freak me outtttttttttt!!! And so sorry about your baby. Hopefully the massage worked and you will be in the saddle soon. 

Hello to Celeste and Ladytrails and whom ever else I was not capable of keeping up with. This is really hard for me. I am quite proud at my attempt, :lol:

Wellllllllllllllllll, as for me................... I need to get off my **** and work with the horses. Especially my husbands mount. I want it to be pleasant when we ride and I can just see the frustration in my husband and that makes a not so fun time for me! I also need to get the man a more comfortable saddle! His shoves him forward, almost like if you put a barbie doll on a horse, like he is standing up. I think if he was more comfortable and in a better position he would have more fun and control. Soooooooooooo I have my work cut out for me. I not only have to deal with my gelding but I have to do it alone, I will be fighting the I don't want to leave the mare crap too!!! 

We got the pastures mowed the other day so that is nice and the rain is (knock on wood) gone for at least the next ten days, we will be in 70's and 80's. Woot!!!

Need to get my round pen sprayed also. I have a feeling I will be using it a bit for ground work. Funny, most people lunge to exercise or what ever, I do it to teach mine how to just WALK!!! Slow the **** down!! I got my mare (knock on wood again) to walk and not jig, now for the gelding. 

Gosh sorry for the ramble!!! Carrots for everyone............


----------



## Roadyy

Just got a reminder from DW that Amber's homeschool graduation ceremony is this evening at 4:30. She will be going into 7th grade next school season so I'll have to reup myself on the upper maths so I can help her. It's amazing how I had so much fun with math the harder it got. My oldest daughter breezed through school work like I did and graduated in the top 15 of her class, my second daughter struggled with everything pertaining to school work. She was always so aggravated that it came so easy to Nina and Amber, but was thankful Nina spent the time to help her figure it out without giving the answers like I did when I was home.

Amber is a self impowered book worm! She can't get enough of reading everything she can get her hands on. It doesn't matter what it is about as she reads history novels, self help books, young lady appropriate books, biographies and anything else that intrigues her. I liked reading, but nothing like she does.

Sorry for the life story, but I get excited knowing my kid enjoys learning.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ That's awesome Rick!! Congrats to your daughter going on to 7th and your others for just being great kids! I love to hear a proud parent!!!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, my son had an easy time in school, and his baby sister always struggled with school. Between heart issues and reading problems, it took her six years to get through college. Everybody said that she was wasting her time on an art degree. I told her to follow her heart. Everybody cross your fingers and say a little prayer, because Monday she goes for a second interview with a company that could prove to be a real career for her as a graphic artist. I really hope she gets the job.


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste, definitely will cross fingers and send good luck prayers your way!


----------



## Roadyy

You know you can count on me to have a conversation with him on her behalf.

Good luck and hope she continues to prove people wrong who said she couldn't!


----------



## pinkpony555

I love that you are teaching !! What an inspiration you are !! I hope to teach sometime soon, & also agree that when you are out riding, everything else takes a back seat for even just a moment...I look up & pretend we are in Montana.Then it's back to the "swamp" aka: South Florida (but am still so very, very lucky) !!!


----------



## Stan

Hi all, well I mised out on the cattle drive this morning. Not enough time to prep but I have to admit, lately, I have been sleeping in. Getting up at 5 to get to the starting point did not appeal even being the dog running along behind barking did not do it for me. Seems every morning starts at 5 and my brain is not kicking in until 8.

Good to hear the weather for you all is slowly improving with finer days ahead, but without the tornados. Our weather has taken a big dip in the temp so no grass growth but we will survive. The horses are now turned out with only a little bit of work now and again. Not a good thing but in a way it will be. Bugs will learn, and I think his temperment is such, he will be like Stella and can be left for long periods without riding and then saddled and away we go. We will see if I have got it right.

In the area I live we get to ride all year round as the weather generally allows it, but this year for some reason the energy and desire is lacking amoungst a few of us not just me.

Roslyn was at work yesterday and I let the horses out around the house while I was playing with the float getting design ideas for the cover over the ramp. Bugs was locked into a part of a paddock with long grass and Stella roaming. Heard a farmilier crashing sound. The kind a horse makes when pushing through bush, and then Stella appeared, she had navigated her way through the flowers and bush type trees into Roslyns garden gingerly stepping over the raised veg beds and proceded to have a munch on what took her fancy. Does she think for one minute Roslyn is not going to spot her size 20 foot prints on the root vegies. I did remove her.

I noticed yesterday as I was working with flapping plactic sheets and poles ect Buges ignored the commotion being made but Stella was on edge. More points on his side.

Well thats enough rambling for this morning. Good to hear Rick the float is getting close to being finished and every one else is enjoying the beginning of there summer and riding, even if it is on a motor bike.

I may have missed but a couple more photos of the barn would be good
I have not been roasted by AlexS lately is she slipping, or mellowing. Mellowing, Nah won't happen.

As for a mans saddle it has to be comfortable, so I agree a new one is a must. Try a Tucker and there sizing is different to the others. A 17 inch seat in the rest, is 17.5 in a tucker so it has to be measured. That could be interesting.

Bit expensive but I would not swop mine for love nore money. And that special feature of the rounded pommel which allows for a gracefull exit over the front, sliding down the horses neck, passing by the twinkle in its eye, and flopping to the ground just ahead of the size 20 shoe. And, without the dangley bits getting caught up on a horn. Got to be a plus don't you think. 

Cheers all and photos of the rides are required.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> Rick, my son had an easy time in school, and his baby sister always struggled with school. Between heart issues and reading problems, it took her six years to get through college. Everybody said that she was wasting her time on an art degree. I told her to follow her heart. Everybody cross your fingers and say a little prayer, because Monday she goes for a second interview with a company that could prove to be a real career for her as a graphic artist. I really hope she gets the job.


Sending good luck vibes her way!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - we used to have cicadas when I lived in Arizona. I loved the sound, but then I love the sounds of nature. Now, we go to sleep to the croaking of frogs and the yapping of coyotes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Good day here! Gotta little sun on these very white arms of mine! :lol:

I feel for ya Koolio...working with ' old timers....traditionalists'.....is hard, but maybe you can bring them around. That has always been my goal! . It certainly hasn't been easy over the years!!! Stick to your guns and be creative, your kids will WANT it and be better off for it!!

As for the drama....there were four moves,. Everyone was OK with it but ONE entitled individual!! Tis was the person that I worked withand was so awful to be around that I left my favorite grade, 5th, to get away from them....so needless to say....I'm giggling a bit. They have never moved and need to be! They are insisting that the admin MUST tell them WHY they are being moved, or he can't be moved!.......a.....guess again.....they can do anything they want! But I'll tell ya why your being moved....your a weak link!!!! In the US, scores are huge....and when kids reach his grade, they plummet. As an admin, you have to make changes!!! 

Anyway, enough about work....we had a good day. Rainn got some new shoes, and she was great to ride today!! We also got a bath.....she LOVED it! :lol: it has helped with the itches!

Roadyy,so glad you're liking the book! Is it making you realize how different your daughters are? I find parents always compare their kids, and I try to tell them....I've done this long enough, and had many siblings..they are usually totally opposites, especially academically!

Celeste,I wish your daughter the best! I wish artistic people got more credit.....it's a gift to say the least. My brother is/was an artist, but never did anything with it....it's a shame!! He is talented! 

Stan......I love your stories! :lol:

NVR....I'll keep,ya in the loop of my horse quest ok? The more input the better for me!!! Lol. I would take them ALL!!:lol: I need all the help I can get!!

Funny....I haven't heard anything from my local horse trader..I think i made him mad by not buying that last one I looked at!!!!!:rofl: just because I look three times doesn't mean I'm buying him......:? I not a push over......:rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phase I. Pedicure.....aka...farrier visit


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phase II......Decontamination of the skin....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phase III.......a glorious ride!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's to all your kids!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan! I see you're on. I've lost the msg where (Corgi, I think) told me about photobucket; so got that going, but I forget how to get it to it for here. Any advice, or are you busy?


----------



## tjtalon

...got my avatar on; little boy (well, could be a girl) petting pony, but applicable to me anyhow, I relate to the feeling


----------



## tjtalon

& there's NickerMaker; enjoyed the pictures of you & horse of recent posts. I am in awe of you'all.


----------



## Stan

I don't use photo bucket I think,

If you go onto the screen for posting a new post right hand side of the middle top bar is a smile face, to the right a clip icon. Place the curser on that and it will come up attachments, click and a screen with appear on the right. Click on brows and it will go to your photos on your computer. When you have selected a photo double click the photo the screen will appear on the right again and click on up load and wait. It will tell you when it is uploaded as it will appear on the screen then you can select another photo. When you are ready to post it on the message you are posting put your curses on the clip again on the arrow next to the clip it will show the photos you have up loaded and all you do is double click and bobs your uncle Photos posted. As i wrote this I was moving the curser over the screens to see what to write for instructions.

Hope that works for you








\
Stella being caught with her hand in the cooky jar, an attitude adjustmant I caught her trying to slip under the electric wire So I turned it on Sh-t she can move when she wants to.
Bugs Im innocent and sporting his winter coat.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Stan! I see you're on. I've lost the msg where (Corgi, I think) told me about photobucket; so got that going, but I forget how to get it to it for here. Any advice, or are you busy?


 
I have replied Back one post all will be well


----------



## AlexS

Kid 4, the lil one, left tonight in massive drama. Don't remember, if I told you all that night, but we watch minor league baseball many Sats. A month ago, a kid jumped up to high five the mascot in the suit, this kid jumps up too, so I assume he's going to do the same, NO he punches he mascot in the head. 

Went to another game tonight, he didn't behave, we addressed it small enough to get him back to his seat, and then in the car we addressed it more. I have three rows of seats in my car, Brad's driving, I am in the passenger seat, kid is in the 3rd row. He comes up over the second row of seats fists balled ready to hit me. I went over the first row, well much of me did. I put my open hand on his shoulder and pushed him back down. 

He claimed I griped him up, and spat in his face, I was yelling, and moving over my seat, so maybe I did spit as I yelled, but it wasn't an out and out spit in his face as he is presenting it. I'd like to think I don't spit as I yell, but it's possible, I suppose. 

Griping him up, no, I didn't. I did the opposite and pushed him back down into his seat. 
It was quite the moment, Brad is driving, and so drifting in his lane, massive yelling, just not good. Kid is gone. I called the emergency number and told them they could get him from the police dept or find a bed for him now. They found a bed, and it was a LONG 30 min drive there with the kid going nuts, and other kids one holding his arm, the other holding his knees. 

My friggin life, I swear. And I am smoking again tonight, will try again tomorrow. 

Sad thing is we got to the new foster home, I gave them a 2 min idea of what was going on, and the emergency case worker should have told them. They asked us all to walk him into the house, so 4 foster parents did. Kid is like 'ma'am you have a beautiful house' and she is saying 'oh thank you dear'. 

Maybe they need a wake up, as they get easy kids typically, it's coming.


----------



## AlexS

Oh in other news, my baseball cutie, is warming up to me. If you ignore the fact that I sit close to the field, and then I yell his name, he looks over and then I blow him a kiss..... 

well ignoring all that, he blew me a kiss. 

This is the second time now, we are almost dating. LOL.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh my gosh Alex.....I can't even imagine!:shock: does that mean kid #4 is gone for good or for a time out? No wonder you smoke!!:lol:

I like your funny baseball story! :thumbsup::smile:

It's raining really hard here right now.....we don't have an attic, so the rain is really loud on the roof.....sometimes it's comforting, but tonight it's keeping me up.....it's blowing too. I always,worry about a tree crashing down on our house....:shock::hide:


----------



## tjtalon

Clicked on the smiley, nothing happens. The "pic" icon wants URL, so guess not applicable. Dug thru my posts,can't find my orig answered question. Will try again. No big deal, just wanted to have a little fun. Thanks Stan for replying! I love the pics of your horses, your Bugs has a sweet face!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ,

Scroll down the page you are typing on and find manage attachments. Click on that, it will say choose a file...choose an existing from your computer, find apicture from your files, hit upload.

That's how i do it from my iPad anyway.....


----------



## AlexS

Am hoping to only smoke again for tonight. When I wake I hope to back on the quitting crap. I am trying, I really am. 

Kid 4 is gone, he's not coming back. He told us tonight that he is going to come here with a gun, and us B..ch asses will be backing down to him then. He's gone, done. I've packed up his stuff already. 

I am not back at the office until Tues, he can wait until then for his clean clothes, screw it, as that was only part of what he said tonight. His comments were so graphic, I can't share them here. So he can wear his dirty clothes, I don't have to answer my phone on a Sunday, and heck I can be busy a while on Monday too as it's not my day to be at the office. 

Maybe I can word it nicely, he told me, that he would bring people into my house to get my rear end but they wouldn't want to, as I am like a wet piece of cardboard, skinny and saggy. 

Yea, he can wait for his stuff. If he grows above 5' I would worry more, he's just a punk. For now, he can wear his dirty underwear as that about sums up his mouth.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow.......that's aweful. I don't know how you do it. You are special people!! At least you gave it a try!


----------



## nvr2many

So sorry to hear this Alex. I thought you posted that you got through to him. Wow, his loss! 
I love the news about your crush. Glad to see you are almost dating, lol. 

TJ, I only see the clip if I "go avanced" below the reply window, then it opens up the attachment option.


----------



## AlexS

I thought I had got through to him. And you know what, I shared that with a friend that he held my hand while he cried, and she told me he was playing me. I heard her but I wanted to believe differently. 

We foster boys, because Brad works for a school district, and kids make allegations, if a girl did that, he'd be suspended as would I, so no income. So we foster boys. I am nervous that he is saying I griped him up, and spat in his face, but the 3 other kids saw it. Heck I dove between two of them, and pushed him down next to the other. I'd think I should be ok, but it's a little scary still.


----------



## nvr2many

Well hopefully they will see the truth! He seems like a real piece of work. Always playing the game. So sad, I really do not see much hope for a kid like that unless something really changes him. Hang in there!!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Am hoping to only smoke again for tonight. When I wake I hope to back on the quitting crap. I am trying, I really am.
> 
> Kid 4 is gone, he's not coming back. He told us tonight that he is going to come here with a gun, and us B..ch asses will be backing down to him then. He's gone, done. I've packed up his stuff already.
> 
> I am not back at the office until Tues, he can wait until then for his clean clothes, screw it, as that was only part of what he said tonight. His comments were so graphic, I can't share them here. So he can wear his dirty clothes, I don't have to answer my phone on a Sunday, and heck I can be busy a while on Monday too as it's not my day to be at the office.
> 
> Maybe I can word it nicely, he told me, that he would bring people into my house to get my rear end but they wouldn't want to, as I am like a wet piece of cardboard, skinny and saggy.
> 
> Yea, he can wait for his stuff. If he grows above 5' I would worry more, he's just a punk. For now, he can wear his dirty underwear as that about sums up his mouth.


Make sure the threats are reported to the police so they will respond if the need arrises.
If I am placed in that position I gain a bit of height and add a few pounds. I don't need to look mean, that I have without trying. I then have them charged with acting in a threatening manner and its By By ars---e 

That kid sounds like he has mental health issues induced by drug use, a nutbar.

Now as for the not smoking stay with it.
As for trying. Yes I would say you are trying, very trying.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Shut it Stan, about the trying thing. :lol:

I guess I am bigger when I am annoyed, he weighs maybe 110, I am 126 at last weeks Drs visit, and I put him in his seat while jumping over my seat and having my feat against the windshield. It must have been a good look, and in less stressful times Brad would have slapped my rear end. 

I seem to get anger strength when I need it. I think I am stronger than people my weight normally as I haul hay and have a horse in general, but still.


----------



## AlexS

Stan can you tell me about your experience with abuse allegations?


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks you guys..scrolled thru pages&pages till I found Celetes's response to photobucket question(knew it was a C word); found alot, too, of support I hadn't seen; apologies for no response to those, but doing it now. You'all are a Godsend...here goes "try": my "Stable" art project, worked on sporadically since famous crash (since an inner artist, as well as inner horsewoman, the project kept a line of heart-focus). Only moveable are rider & the model Gypsy Vanner. All else nailed down (there's a kitty & 2 roosters in there, too; this is a work in progress, as am I..as all we are, eh!)


----------



## tjtalon

it worked!! rider doll has no legs yet, still figuring out how to do it..metaphor or what?!


----------



## AlexS

That's cool TJT.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Alexis! The "brick" on the tiny shed is peanut brittle (from my mother, so can remember her when she's gone); took forever, w/ lotsa paint coats, to keep from dripping, but it added to the thing. btw...you have more courage than many would ever hope to have. I have no idea how you do it.


----------



## AlexS

Ditto, TJT, my MIL makes Christmas cookies each year, that's about more than I can tolerate. She can't put more than one tray in the oven at a time and whafts off the outcoming trays in an up and down motion for 10 mins. It takes a week to make all the cookies, and then they are all hard. Scream. 

How did you do the painting of the stall?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan can you tell me about your experience with abuse allegations?


Sit down and write what happened word for word and your memory will serve you. So trust it. All actions and your reactions. 

If memory serves me he was coming forward towards the front and out of control of himself. A reasonable action from you is to stop him reaching the front in his angry out of control state the result may have been he interfered with the control of the vehicle. A crash.

We keep a running record af all contact and what is said. Those that have drug issues are always a problem as are those that have been abused who will claim abuse at every chance they get. I write what has transpired at an interview and read it back to them before making the notes official. Noting I have read it to them. It heads them off at the pass so to speak.
I was also the court prosecuter for the service for several years and in a small town they think twice before taking me on. 

As for this kid, he has done this before, and his claim is his comfort blanket. A learned behavour, which has in the past got him out of the spot light.

Even though young he is savvy. I would suspect he is a victim of sexual abuse and drug or solvent use.


----------



## tjtalon

AlexiS: Just white latex gloss wall paint, lotsa coats over cardboard.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Stan. All my kids were violated, that's why I have them. 

I was calling my case worker at the time, during those times, the kid went quiet. He's savvy. I got 1 min 30 sec recorded on my phone, and then kid 3 tells him to shut up. It's unclear if that's because I am recording him or he was trying to calm it, I am suspicious, as he did nothing earlier when it was bad. 

I emailed the office already, word for word as much as I can remember. 

It's worrying, and these kids have us over with their claims. It's always been my biggest worry with fostering.


----------



## tjtalon

..making the pump was a trick..


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> AlexiS: Just white latex gloss wall paint, lotsa coats over cardboard.


****!! Apparently I am saggy cardboard, as I guess I have fat spots. Maybe my inlaws can hold me tight, so we can paint.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Shut it Stan, about the trying thing. :lol:
> 
> It must have been a good look, and in less stressful times Brad would have slapped my rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> Never let a chance go by, regardless of the circumstances.
> 
> I remember having visiters around for an evening and having a small domestic. I had forgotten to buy something required for the evening and after trying to pass the blaim I thought I would try and bail myself out of the situation. All my friends being broad minded I thought why not.
> 
> I looked her straight in the eye and said in my deepest voice and a smile on my face I said. I surpose now would not be a good time to ask for sex. I was right, it wasn't. But my mates cracked up.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, maybe takes time to dry (bad joke)...


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Thanks Stan. All my kids were violated, that's why I have them.
> 
> I was calling my case worker at the time, during those times, the kid went quiet. He's savvy. I got 1 min 30 sec recorded on my phone, and then kid 3 tells him to shut up. It's unclear if that's because I am recording him or he was trying to calm it, I am suspicious, as he did nothing earlier when it was bad.
> 
> I emailed the office already, word for word as much as I can remember.
> 
> It's worrying, and these kids have us over with their claims. It's always been my biggest worry with fostering.


Not a bad assessment of that kid. I did not know they were abuse victims.

Have they realsied they are not to blame for being the victim. And I assume it happend at a young age. They have to realise that before they can go forward and put it behind them.

I get a little annoyed at the psychologists who have no practical experience at how that sort of thing really screws the victim up, and misses the most basic need. That is they are not to blame and they need to be able to forgive themselves, because nothing they could have done would have stopped the abuse from happening. I mention this because I deal with a large number of adults dealing with the same issues.


----------



## tjtalon

AlexS..I was moderately violated as a child, beaten thru teens & onto early adult (to carry it thru I guess); never anyone to talk to (except advice to get on pills for depression, no thanks). Never hit or hurt anyone, just struggled up to now. Reckon am very lucky, & stronger than I think. Your road....dealing w/bad off kids. Thank God for horses. I do believe it's my road to final freedom from hurt. &, btw, AAh! wanted to post another pic but brain-farted how to get there! LOL! My little Stable is just a project, but TG painting over, gotta do the details..metaphors abound. Between all of us here, courage does too. Onwards to you, then.


----------



## tjtalon

Yeah, Stan, really right on, w/blaming the victim. Mine was nothing to compare w/others, but have carried "it's my fault somehow. My "moderate" was..nothing.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

sent interior of stall, AlexS. Lotsa paint!


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Hugs to all. Good Night.


----------



## Koolio

:-o


NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's to all your kids!!!


I want this in a giant poster for my classroom!


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, I don't have any practical experience to help you out through this. Just know that you have a friend who 'has your back' in whatever way we can send strong and courageous vibes your way. You're doing a good thing for these kids and they may not realize it for 30 years; such is the gift of a good parent, to keep on keeping on anyway. Take care of yourself, sister!

TJ, your stable is amazing! I love what you've done! For years I've thought it would be a good winter project to assemble a Breyer corral with a horse or two. Yours is delightful and beautiful and creative.... I love the way the layers of paint on the stable make it look like a turn of the century plaster. Perhaps there are metaphors there, indeed. Soggy cardboard has to thoroughly dry before the next layer of paint, right, and even sturdy plain cardboard when painted can take on the texture of something magical. As you say, metaphors (and courage) abound. I love your attitude!


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone....

Love the stable TJ, awesome! 

Well, took Kinley out yesterday to work out his jiggy-ness and well, the only jiggy I got was from not wanting to be away from our mare. Take that out of the equation and he was great! Sooooooooooooo, it has to be something my husband or his saddle are doing! I am on the lookout for a saddle for my husband that fits him and also does not throw my husband forward. Last time we were at the saddle shop he tried out a tucker that was oooooooooo soooooooooooo nice. Had a horn so he may still get his (what did Stan call it) hangers down caught if going over the front, :lol:. I really want to find him a nice used one. I am sooooooooooooooo over spending 1900 for a saddle. If I knew then what I know now I would have done things differently when I got the one I have. Got my endurance used and what a savings! 

The ride was eventful tho as far as jiggy went. He was fine until he had had it and wanted to be home. Well, I pulled him into a pasture and we stayed there and loped circles and serpentine and ran from the gate and walk toward until he settled down a bit. Still a bit too uppety but we headed toward home, only to get here and pass it up, bahahahahaha. Then went up the road where I never take them, not sure why, guess it is because none of the ranch butts against it I guess. Well, he danced and spun and went where I wanted and then on way back had to move for a few passing cars. And each time he danced, like, oh noooooooooooo we need to get home do not stop me. Well, we turned around and went the other way each time. And each time it got easier. What was funny was, by the time we got home, I could turn him around and he was like ok what ever, lol. Even in front of the house, when I wanted to take this pic (see below) he turned around..................... Good Boy!


----------



## nvr2many

Oh forgot to add that our mare decided she didn't want to be left and busted through the gate and joined us in the beginning of the ride! Gah! Had to bring her back and lock her in the round pen! She sure does know she weighs 1700 lbs!


----------



## NickerMaker71

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Oh forgot to add that our mare decided she didn't want to be left and busted through the gate and joined us in the beginning of the ride! Gah! Had to bring her back and lock her in the round pen! She sure does know she weighs 1700 lbs!


 
Put them in different paddocks. They can see each other but no more. I have this problem with Stella she tries to boss Bugs and it is a problem that is hard to get on top of. We found when out together we could not seperate them, ruined the ride as they got a little upset being seperated.


----------



## nvr2many

^^ That is something to think about. My fil already gripes about our grazing techniques so it would take a bit of doing to separate them but probably can be done. 

Sooooooooooooooooo, where is everyone?? Who was it here that was on a diet?? I need support as I am on a diet and fell off for a bit and am back on my diet wagon. 

My DH has worked over time for the last two days and will be doing more tonight so I am boredddddddddddddddddd! I do not have tv as I refuse to pay the enormous bill they want as it is satellite out here on the ranch. I will be purchasing an antenna so I can get at least the basic channels so I do not have that to entertain me. Only me and the fridge, bah ha ha. 

I guess I could saddle up but just really do not feel like it. I have entertained lots of clients this weekend and am beat! And lonely too I guess. 

What are ya'll up to???


----------



## Farmchic

I'm home  fishing was fair, no lunkers. It's nice to come home and take a hot bath! 

I'm the one that is supposed to be dieting but I will be of no help to you! I totally went off of it while camping. The lodge had nachos (my favorite) and hand dipped ice cream!!!!!!!!!! And I had two of each! not to mention to much of everything else. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Hunter65

Had an awesome day today. Ashley rode Hunter and did a full course of small jumps. His first small local show is next weekend. So excited. Then my friends came over and we went for a trail ride. Poor pony gonna sleep good tonight.


----------



## Hunter65

Here is my lil pony jumping
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151610253358080&l=82266107514526710


----------



## Hunter65

Hunter being the pesky brat in the field. Come on play with me please please please
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151608074038080&l=938009631842447227


----------



## nvr2many

Looks great! And so cute in the field. Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> ^^ That is something to think about. My fil already gripes about our grazing techniques so it would take a bit of doing to separate them but probably can be done.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooo, where is everyone?? Who was it here that was on a diet?? I need support as I am on a diet and fell off for a bit and am back on my diet wagon.
> 
> My DH has worked over time for the last two days and will be doing more tonight so I am boredddddddddddddddddd! I do not have tv as I refuse to pay the enormous bill they want as it is satellite out here on the ranch. I will be purchasing an antenna so I can get at least the basic channels so I do not have that to entertain me. Only me and the fridge, bah ha ha.
> 
> I guess I could saddle up but just really do not feel like it. I have entertained lots of clients this weekend and am beat! And lonely too I guess.
> 
> What are ya'll up to???


Devide a paddock with an electric tape so they can't walk side by side when grazing. I do that and have found Bugs will wonder off. Its Stella who has the problem. No one to boss around.

You could always go carrot hunting


----------



## Farmchic

Just want to say that the nachos and ice cream I ate was over a period of 4 days, not all at once. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, been a busy weekend for most everyone here it seems.

To the teachers I hope each of you have a great summer before going back to teaching our spawn what the government wants them to know. lol

Alex, you have my empathy for the issue you had with kid #4 and hope you can get back to _trying_ again. Some kids just feel they have a better chance of doing to others before it gets done to them again.

I remember dating a girl in a similar way you are dating the baseball player. It was all well and good til she found out and filed a restraining order. I guess it was fort he best as our long distance relationship really has prospered to me. lol

Tj, the model looks really nice and technical. It shows how much you enjoy doing it. Congrats.

Congrats to everyone who got some riding in this weekend.

Stan, I always enjoy seeing pics of the pair at your place.
I too have tried the witty type comments with my wife in certain situations that had no better results than yours. lol

I had a good weekend until yesterday evening. I went and picked up another horse for my daughter so I could have mine back. Half way home the wheel bearing on the driver side rear axle decides it has had enough. Smoke bellowing out at each stop so about 2/3rds the way I called Michelle and had her come swap the trailer and Doc over to the F150 so she could follow me as I limped the truck over to a friend's. I sure Doc appreciated being taken out of his stall just to be fought for 20 minutes to load in a trailer after over a year of not being in one, pulled down the side of the road at 10 miles an hour and almost caught on fire so he could be in a pasture all by his self while 5 other horses are stretching over a fence to get a whiff of him. lol

He is a little under weight, as it seems all of them I get are, and 20+ years old with a btdt attitude. Amber led him around all four corners of the pasture, done some start/stop/whoa cycles to see how he does in a brand new environment as new horses are steadily naying at him. He did great and never got a bit pushy even when she worked on moving his front or rear feet. It kept one ear on her at all times and really impressed me. 

Without further ado, here is the crappy cell phone pics of Doc.

First one is His PO on him about 6 months ago.








These were from yesterday and I know he will be all filled back in with muscle where it is lacking before too long.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a quick note.......while eating breakfast, I found ANOTHER horse to look at....(I'm supposed to be putting this on the back burner...:wink:...but I love the chase...)

Check it out if you want. CM Cooke County Gold. There is a nice You Tube video on her. I viewed most of it this morning while eating my oatmeal. :lol: (made me LATE!):lol::lol:

For Sale - New Hope Training and Sales

Thoughts?


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! Just a quick note.......while eating breakfast, I found ANOTHER horse to look at....(I'm supposed to be putting this on the back burner...:wink:...but I love the chase...)
> 
> Check it out if you want. CM Cooke County Gold. There is a nice You Tube video on her. I viewed most of it this morning while eating my oatmeal. :lol: (made me LATE!):lol::lol:
> 
> For Sale - New Hope Training and Sales
> 
> Thoughts?


Very nice mare!! Sooooooooooooooooooooooo, your getting her, right???


----------



## Farmchic

She seems super calm. I think it's worth a look. Try her out see how you get along. 

I have 12 horses w/no intentions of buying another but I always check out the Paso's for sale on horse sites and on craigslist. :wink: It's just fun to see what's out there.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, she is a very nice looking horse and would be great for you. Just make sure you are willing to stay on top of her discipline and manners. I saw a few moments of her changing pace, looking around instead of just going and her following her a little while bouncing the ball. Shes a good age and has a basic training, but looks to be a recent training instead of a btdt training. Be prepared to spend time solidifying her training, but I do see an eagerness to please in her and that is a great thing to have. The fact that she is trail riding alone is also a big plus! 

I think she will be fine for you if you feel the connection when you get eye to eye. Good luck and let us know how the visit goes if and when you do.


----------



## Critter sitter

WOW Lots to catch up on with all you. I Read all the posts But my CRS has kicked in.

I have many pictures of the weekend. Saturday was Very Very Cold wet and Really windy But the ride when on and there was over 100 riders. even with the weather it was alot of fun. 
I will start posting pics.
This is Sharon and I She is 74 years old And such a wonderful woman. She was my Partner for the weekend and my great friend.


the view out of the back of our camp



the boys


the mule that was across from us..


Cody is all ready to go.. Minus his headstall.


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like there was plenty of experiences on that ride. Glad you had fun and I enjoyed the interaction along the way. Hope it was enough of a recharge to get you ready for being back home.


----------



## Critter sitter

I forgot my befor I left picture with my justin straw hat on


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sounds like there was plenty of experiences on that ride. Glad you had fun and I enjoyed the interaction along the way. Hope it was enough of a recharge to get you ready for being back home.


' Well I will not talk about that.. :evil:

The Trip was great But not very happy with DH. I wont go into it. I would Prob get banned for the language I would use.


----------



## Roadyy

Well ,we can't have that. We done lost one to the hammer from language and I had to pull in on my reins a bit from getting a tad carried away a couple of times.


----------



## Celeste

If I bounced a ball off of my mare she would immediately die of a heart attack.


----------



## Roadyy

Trusty would turn and look at me with a look of "Really? You've stooped to throwing things at me?"


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> If I bounced a ball off of my mare she would immediately die of a heart attack.


Same with Cody he HATES those huge balls he will hide behind me


----------



## nvr2many

Lori, so glad you had a good time. Loved the pics, thanks for sharing! Love the pic of you in your hat. I am sensing a new avatar coming soon! *hint, hint*.


----------



## Farmchic

My little crabby gelding that is scared of everything and I do mean everything just loves his big ball! I was so surprised. We joke that it is his way of releasing his pent up anger. I even have a video. We have so much fun playing with it. Your horses might surprise you. I know mine did.


----------



## Roadyy

We had a couple of beach balls out there to see what they would do. Sugar would chase it when we sent it rolling and kick it a couple of times then ignore it. I could throw in their general direction and they, including her. just watched it roll by. Send a mid sized dog out there then they all want to smell and get to know it. Too bad for a nervous dog because as soon it starts to run away they all think its time for a game of chase and 2x3 they let out after it all the way to the fence. Then they will stand there looking over at it as if calling it a cheater for leaving the pasture. It is hilarious to watch.


----------



## Critter sitter

at our lunch stop they had turkey mash potatos and green beans.



sharon put her hat on backwards LOL



thats better


supper time


relaxing


at the dance with a band.


some of us girls.. i was actually the youngest.. lol


----------



## Farmchic

Me and my boy Dramatico  before the arena was finished. When he goes away from me it's because he's chasing a cat out of the arena, my camera girl almost dropped the camera laughing.


----------



## Critter sitter

here we go again sunday morning



sun was out wind had gone away and it was warmer..







<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps720bfaa7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/null_zps720bfaa7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps720bfaa7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Farmchic

Looks like you had fun and a beautiful day. Love that sky!


----------



## Roadyy

Jealousy is setting in down here. I will be happy when I am able to get off on a few trail rides like that. Maybe not such a large pack, but the trails themselves.


----------



## Critter sitter

those were all taken with my phone here are some from the camera.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Jealousy is setting in down here. I will be happy when I am able to get off on a few trail rides like that. Maybe not such a large pack, but the trails themselves.


surprisingly there was only 3 people who came unseated.. one woman did 2 times on her horse and a younger girl once on hers ... there were over 100 riders.. Cody did great and it was his first big ride.


----------



## Critter sitter

still can't get over that Sharon is 74 and she rode the 20 miles and then went to the dance too
and was dancing the night way


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Looks like you had fun and a beautiful day. Love that sky!


i did too the second day the first day was icky


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone Sorry I have not been here 
lately 
I have been busy with moving my friends wedding and gift opening 

I hurt my leg so taking it more easy


----------



## Critter sitter

CW what happened to your leg?
I hope you heal quickly


----------



## AlexS

Cute video Farmchic. 

Lori it looks like you are having an amazing time. 

Don't have terribly much time, so only caught up on the last few pages. But just checkin' in. All is well here on my end. 
Off to kid 1s baseball. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Celeste

My daughter got her job!!!!! She starts tomorrow!


----------



## Roadyy

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Thanks for the input on the mare...I'm going to call about her. I'll keep,ya informed.

Critter, loved the photos!  Looks like a wonderful time!!! I would LOVE to do something like that!!. Maybe someday....

Farmchic, great video, made me smile! I have a small ball in the pasture....she just watches it roll by....lol

Roadyy, looking forward to seeing that horse filled out.m how come it got so skinny? It was thick before! Btw, how is it you can tell that mare in the video appears to be newly worked with and not a btdt horse? That, as you know, is ultimately what I want....btdt. How will I know? Rainn's mom told me so...plus her age.....

Speaking of Rainn, as you all know we've been battling the skin issue. Coming tot the conclusion it's a reaction to flies....ugh. So every night I'm going over to spray calming spray and fly spray. Yesterday, I happened to peek in the 'horse' section on Walmart, and found some cream. Jus that morning mom and I were talking that we felt her open sores needed some sort of covering...the itch spray wasn't cutting it...although it is supposed to....so I grabbed the 'butt paste'. ( my name for it! :lol::lol: reminds me of desitine) and slathered it on. Got mom on board, and asked her to slather in the mornings and I will nights. So....tonight, afraid of what I would come home to.....inhad a nicemsurprise, her open sores looked good!!! Although she has a bald butt....the skin looks healthy and sprigs of hair are sprouting (makes me thin of George on Seinfeld!) Ugh, I WILL solve this problem!!!!:-x:wink: btw, when I slathered the salve, she just leaned into my hand....it must have felt GOOD!:thumbsup:

Celeste, congrats to your daughter!!! :clap:

Had to share our pasty bumm!:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's Rainer after all the slathering, spritzing, spraying....doesn't her face just say......Enough already!!!!! FEED ME!!!:rofl:


----------



## Poco

Hi 
I'll be 58 in couple of weeks. All my life I've dreamed and loved horses. 

I finally got my first 2 horses in 2003. I'm still learning. Between then and now I've had 8 horses. Several have passed on. The 3rd horse had a surprise foal. Which I trained and had major surgery club foot. She had since moved on to another owner. Found 2 abandon foals which are now 8 years old and still have them. One of them had laminitis this past feb. I was shocked cause it was in the middle of winter. The only solution I could come up with is I fed too much hay over the winter? 

I have them in the pasture now for 3 hours in the morning only. I would like them in pasture more. Would it be safe to put them in the pasture at night and bring them in before 11am. I read the sugar is higher in the pasture after noon. Does anyone else do this? 
I've been looking for a post for "young" folks like us.


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Poco. The sugar is higher this time of year, but my horse is out on it 24/7. He does fine but some other horses don't. 


Kid 1's baseball game was a mess, we lost 11-3. Ugh.


----------



## Poco

Hi AlexS
Do you mow your pasture? Mine are a least knee high. I thought I put them in pasture tonight and see how they did over night. Do you give hay as well? They get some grain (Formula4 feet, Speedi beet, a Winnie cookie) in the morning.


----------



## AlexS

Poco, I board my horse, I don't know how often he mows, but the grass is kept about the normal length of grass that you have in your yard at home. 

Knee high rich spring grass, honestly, I'd probably only put the horse on it at night. 

The only time he gets hay in the spring/summer months is when he is closed into a dry lot if it's rained a lot to try to preserve the pasture. Basically when he's not out on the grass.


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste, YAY! Happy dance for you and your daughter! First jobs in your major field of study are WONDERFUL! 

Nicker, I like the bloodlines in your potential mare's pedigree a lot. I think if you figure out if the mare is good-minded, thinking not reacting, and so forth, she'll be a BTDT horse after you've had her for a few years. If she's good material, she might be worth taking the chance. If you wanna ride now, and relax, you need to keep looking for BTDT...they're out there. I really wish you were here in the Missouri heartland; we are seeing them everywhere. 

Critter, it looks like you had a great trip. Beautiful 2nd day, and great friends to ride with. It must be great to know your Cody did so well! 

Country Woman, did you overdo your leg with the recent moving? I hope you're soon on the mend! 

Poco, welcome. Last fall/early winter our pony had a bout of laminitis due to eating short grass. It was a warm spell here in the 50's for a few days after a drizzle; the grass came out of dormancy and he ended up with laminitis. The trick is to keep them from getting laminitis the first time, as they are prone to it afterwards despite whatever you do. To prevent the first or recurrent attacks, limit grazing, with limited turnout or turnout when sugar content is lower, or use a grazing muzzle; maintain a healthy body score, cut out grain from the diet (they don't need it if they're chubby); and keep them active. I hope this helps!


----------



## AlexS

Curses.... 

Brad just walked through the door (he works second shift) just as I was walking past with an ashtray to dump, thinking he would be home in a moment. I feel like I just hid a boyfriend in the closet, I was caught. He has very little sense of smell, so I would have been safe. 

I ran out of patches earlier, so went to CVS and bought some. As it was 8pm, I wasn't about to use one, as I can't sleep with them on, and they are expensive. The cashier looked at me funny, and I hate being judged so I did the only logical thing, and lied. I claimed one was for my husband (who has never smoked in his life) and the other for me. 
I'd like to judge CVS with a funny look for being a pharmacy and selling cigs. Take my look CVS.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter great photos and glad you have had a great weekend. Its no surprise to me to see the wrinklies on the trek. Its the same here. I should know I am one.
Its also an experience when so many horses take off at once soon sorts one's horse out and I noticed the red ribbon on the tail of one. I assume its the Don't get near I kick sign. I have to put one on Stella she has not kicked but has fronted up as if she was doing to. Your photos gave me a little lift. 

Talking about Stella I posted the photo of her after she got a shock of the fence. I am strip grazing at the moment and upon arriving home I noticed both horses in the top paddock. Not where I left them this morning. Looks like the tart has learnt either how to turn the power off, or she is jumping the wire and to boot she has taught the trick to Bugs.

Rick, Wife called me a **** once, it was one of those very rear ocassions I had done something to annoy her. I stood there and said with absolute surprise on my face. I don't look like a, and before I could finish she retoted yes you do. Ill leave that one there at this time. I lost that argument too. 

CW glad to hear from you.


----------



## AlexS

Stan, I'd rather red ribbon a possible kicker than have an event, I have enough of those in my life. 

30 years ago until 15 years ago when I was showing, red ribbons were common, not sure I ever saw one of them kick, but I appreciated the heads up.


----------



## AlexS

I had a connection moment with a parent tonight, that could have been bad. 

At kid 1's baseball game, I am very vocal. He's super fast, and so will run for bases that seem impossible. I am very focused on him and so I tend to run on the spot, wave my arms a lot, and yell quite a bit. The stupid school team had a rule of not yelling, this is now a summer team and we can yell, so I do, a lot. 

It's a horrible game, we lost 11-3, it looked like many players gave up, some threw helmets and bats, others just stopped trying. To his sheer credit, and that makes me so proud, kid 1 was giving it his all, no sign of a bad attitude at all. He really is an exceptional young man - love him. 
So he hits it, and gets to base 1, just. No other kid up hits it, and there's a series of fumbles or just slow plays and it's tight if kid 1 will make it to the next base. Bless his little skinny legs, he tried like heck, and it was close calls a few times. He makes it to base 3. I am crawling out of my skin with stress while this is happening. 

I'm yelling like heck at this point, heck he doesn't have the 3 generations of family there supporting him, I view it as my job, and my job alone to yell for him. So I do, amply. 

The catcher has a fumble, and kid 1 makes it home. It's been a while of me on tension, so don't I yell 'that's my boy, great job <name>'. 

A bit later a man approaches, and I want to crawl into the ground. It's his step dad. He can be a real idiot and that's a kind word. We talked for a while, apparently he took off tonight because he's a baseball lover - you know not because his kid is playing or anything. I am guarded with him, as he will use things against you if he can, he's just one of those people. The whole time I am talking to him I am cursing myself, I've never yelled 'that's my boy' before. Of course he would be there when I did. 

Creepy man smiled at me and said, I could hear you yelling, you really must be a baseball fan. I don't know where I pulled it from, but I came out with something good. 
'I am a fan of the kids, this one (points back to kid 3) plays basketball, and I hate that, but I am as loud there and that's a thoroughly pointless sport. I didn't know you were here, I didn't hear you, so I do the shouting for the kids that the other kids on the team have because they have that several generations here yelling. The same as all the other kids I have'. Idiot step dad actually gave me a hug and thanked me for supporting his kid. 

I didn't much like hugging him, but I didn't have much choice. 

Maybe he is coming around, or maybe he is a convincing liar, we will see. Apparently he can be at every Monday game, and I don't plan to cheer less, but I might choose my words better.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, I think there are a few signs in the videos like her starting to follow the girl and ball in the round pen, looking around a lot on the trails and a few other things that stood out to me as her still processing the training as she receives the cues or lack of. I see an amazing horse under all of that just waiting to come out, but she isn't there yet. She has that desire to please and want to do the right thing, not spooky(although the looking around a lot on the trail did hint that she was looking for something to spook at) and willing to learn. I think she is well worth a hearty look at and time spent with her to see if she could be something for you. I also think she will need you to continue working on her buttons and cues to fortify her training. She looked like she was seeking cues rather than waiting on them like a btdt horse would.

Hope that makes sense.


Stan, my wife calls me the jerk. Why just this morning I heard her telling me to have a good day at work ya jerk. May have been in response to her telling me about the doc thinking she has a hairline fracture in her foot. I told her she was milking it, while I was massaging it, and that without visual proof that was all it was. She offered to show me the fracture from the back of my eyeballs after shoving it,,well I declined the offer and continued with the massage.

Alex, I would not change your wording either as they are your boys and you support them for their desires and dreams while trying to help show them a better road in life. Just think of the strength and will you show them once you defeat the hold nicotine has on you. 

Poco, welcome and look forward to seeing pics of the horses. My horses are on pasture 23.5/7 as they only get stalled to eat so no one gets run off the feed. My grass is cut once every couple of months, but is not a tall growing grass.

Good morning to everyone else and look forward to reading about your day.


----------



## Farmchic

Thanks all for the comments on the video. It's just a silly thing we did one rainy day but I love that I can look back on it and smile. And if you knew the terrible attitude Dramatico had when I first got him you would really appreciate how he's changed. He's still my crabby boy but he doesn't mean it.

NM71- what your doing seems to be working but if you stop seeing progress you might try Corona, I love that stuff and have seen it grow hair on old scars. It's amazing.

Alex- I don't see any reason to change what you were doing. If the step father doesn't want you helping his kid then he needs to step up to the plate 

Nothing exciting here today just laundry, a quick pick up of the house then out to the barn to clean stalls and hopefully get some more staining done. Man it's hard to motivate yourself to paint when your not in the mood. I love working in my barn but just don't have the desire to stain the last couple of weeks. :-(​


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha, Farmchic! Corona IS exactly what I found at Walmart!!! Funny!

:lol: I've looked and looked, and read and read about what to do about my situation....and there I find the paste at...of all places....Walmart...the place I lothe.........:wink::lol::shock:

Go figure.

Roaddy, what you said makes total sense!! YOu people teach ME SO MUCH!!!! I actually never finished watching the entire video. Kris, the other seller posted more photos of new guys.........UGH! I am torturing myself...as I really do not have time to make the trek (3-4 hours each way) at this time to look at a horse. (rapping up school and my trip) I don't want to go and feel rushed and make any hasty decisions.....I did that before.

Thanks guys for all your help and patience as I waddle through this. I can't wait to get back from TX and can take TIME and SEE and RIDE some of these prospects!!!1 (if they are still there.......) Keep reminding me that THE ONE will be waiting for me when the time is right! :?:wink:


----------



## Farmchic

I hate Walmart too! Most kids are there on a weekly basis, not mine. They feel like they are getting a special treat if I take them to walmart! Ha! Poor abused things. 

But, yours must be way better than ours cause we don't have anything close to a "horse" section. We do have a tractor supply and several other feed stores to choose from and I'd rather shop there anyway.

I watched that video again and I just really like her. I think she's looking like "hey, what do you want me to do next?" and I love the look on her face when they roll the ball through her legs like "well, where did that come from" 
she's a cutie. The only thing I thought was that it seems they have a little system of training that they put their horses through (not a bad thing) and they are trying to sell horses quickly. What is it I'm trying to say?..........I guess what I'm trying to say is there could be things cut from the video, make sure the horse in the video is the horse your buying. I have trust issues can you tell? HA! I don't really think they are hiding anything, just be sure.

Oh and, the one will be waiting for you when the time is right. 






What time is it?


----------



## Roadyy

Just re read a few more posts...

Farmchic, the video looked like you were having as much fun as he was. I love watching people interact with horses with a smile you just can't force to go away.


NM71, he got skinny due to lack of work. He's lost more muscle than anything since he hasn't been ridden and she was feeding him 3 scoops of feed in the morning and nothing in the evening. It is my understanding that an average sized horse can only digest up to a gallon of feed at any one time so he was wasting 1 3/4 scoops of feed out the back. His poop is really green and has a slight run to it so I know it wasn't all being digested. He is on a good senior feed, but too much of a good thing is no longer a good thing. We are cutting him back to a scoop and a half in the morning and half scoop in the evening for this week then next week he will be on 3 quarts morning and 2 quarts evening for a week then down to 2 quarts morning and evening. All with 24/7 tifton 9 hay access. 

He isn't as bad a s Jems was when I got her and had her on Cool Calories 100 to help with weight gain so I'm not going to add it or rice bran. I think he will be fine by the end of this month as far as weight goes just by feeding him,IMO, in a better way.
The woman who had him really cared about him, but had more on her plate than she needed so I don't really fault her for not keeping him active. It shows in his spirit that he is bored with how things were. He will get a steady work out now that Amber is going to be in charge of his exercise. I told her I want him led around the pasture twice a day with her working on voice cues to whoa,backup and turn. She is excited and I hope she sticks with it so they both find a bond together. He would come to her yesterday and as long as she rested her hand on the side of his face he followed her everywhere she went without having to grab his halter.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> I hate Walmart too! Most kids are there on a weekly basis, not mine. They feel like they are getting a special treat if I take them to walmart! Ha! Poor abused things.
> 
> But, yours must be way better than ours cause we don't have anything close to a "horse" section. We do have a tractor supply and several other feed stores to choose from and I'd rather shop there anyway.
> 
> I watched that video again and I just really like her. I think she's looking like "hey, what do you want me to do next?" and I love the look on her face when they roll the ball through her legs like "well, where did that come from"
> she's a cutie. *The only thing I thought was that it seems they have a little system of training that they put their horses through (not a bad thing) and they are trying to sell horses quickly. What is it I'm trying to say?..........I guess what I'm trying to say is there could be things cut from the video, make sure the horse in the video is the horse your buying. I have trust issues can you tell? HA! I don't really think they are hiding anything, just be sure.*
> 
> Oh and, the one will be waiting for you when the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time is it?


Yep, that's exactly what I saw. It appears like an assembly line with a basic one size fits all training program to turn out used robots. I think there will be holes in the training that will show up as soon as you are lax on any one of thing. 

The more I think about it the more I want to see you stick to the ex ranch horses than to take a chance on one of those. Even if they are younger the ranch horse will have had extensive training in order to gain the trust of the hands riding them. I would have 10x more confidence in the training they receive. If you had the time and experience to finish her then I think she would be a great prospect.


Also, Corona is good stuff as keep a tub of it in the barn.


----------



## NickerMaker71

According to what I read on their website, they take horses in, give them 30 days, and then sell....so your suspicions of 'holes' could certainly be true....as they probably are btdt horses.

My gut is to stick with Kris/the ranch horse guy too. My farrier knows him, and says he is reputable. Always cautious...:wink:

Gosh, I should have asked you guys about the salve stuff sooner! :lol::lol:

My students are away at a movie....I'm supposed to be organizing my room for the end of the year! You guys keep bothering me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farmchic

Yeah I read that too, didn't it say some have less than 30 days? And then there's that little disclaimer too about having a trainer help you when you bring the horse home. I'm not saying they are not honest, it is what it is and it's a business. 

Just throw the stuff in a box or stuff it in a closet and get outta there! You know you'll be back 2 weeks earlier than the kids to get organized at the beginning of the year anyway!


----------



## Roadyy

Stop touching me,,,stop it stop it...MOM, SHES TOUCHING ME!!!!


Bothering you are we..lol Sounds like taking a road trip with a car full of kids and hearing the above remarks about a 1/3rd of the way into the trip. lmbo


----------



## Farmchic

Well I guess we could talk about her perspective horses in private. That way we're not bothering her :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

You know how teachers just hate gossip when it is about them and their lives. Ok let's do it... I'll pm everyone the secret location for our meetings and discussion location... hehehe


----------



## Farmchic

Oh REALLY?

You don't say?

Which horse did you like?

Oh that one. Me too. 

But I really like the one we saw you know where.

I think it would be perfect for her.

OOooops! Did I post this on the public forum


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey, hey, hey now! They are back! I can't defend myself... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Just stopping in from the secret hide out and saw your post. We are trying to help you by staying in the secret liar,,err lair,,so you don't have to defend yourself.


----------



## Critter sitter

just got caught up from the nights posts..
I am not having a good day at all or should I say week

Gracie Rose my sweet deaf BC with the liver problems was helped to pass over the rainbow bridge this morning . I had to do this alone because the husband is away on business. He has also been a "d$%k" and has not talked to me since Sunday. I tried to get him to talk to me about Gracie today and he has ignored me completely. I am sad.... mad... furious.... fuming I feel like i have been held underwater till my lungs are going to explode;(


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> just got caught up from the nights posts..
> I am not having a good day at all or should I say week
> 
> Gracie Rose my sweet deaf BC with the liver problems was helped to pass over the rainbow bridge this morning . I had to do this alone because the husband is away on business. He has also been a "d$%k" and has not talked to me since Sunday. I tried to get him to talk to me about Gracie today and he has ignored me completely. I am sad.... mad... furious.... fuming I feel like i have been held underwater till my lungs are going to explode;(


I'm sorry to hear about your dog. You know that you did the right thing and you should feel good about that.

I have a rule about pouting and not talking to me at my house. If you are mad at me, you have to tell me what is wrong; otherwise, it is totally not my fault. If my DH gets all sulky, I ask him once what is wrong. If there is no answer, I totally ignore the behavior. It took 30 years, but I finally got him trained to either tell me what is wrong and give me a chance to address the problem, or to forget about changing anything that I do.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dog. You know that you did the right thing and you should feel good about that.
> 
> I have a rule about pouting and not talking to me at my house. If you are mad at me, you have to tell me what is wrong; otherwise, it is totally not my fault. If my DH gets all sulky, I ask him once what is wrong. If there is no answer, I totally ignore the behavior. It took 30 years, but I finally got him trained to either tell me what is wrong and give me a chance to address the problem, or to forget about changing anything that I do.


 that would be great if he were home Celeste but he left early without telling me for a business trip and has completely ignored me.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe so sorry Lori and dh doesn't seem to be helping matters. Big hugs to you. BTW I loved your pictures from the weekend. Looks like so much fun.

I am getting excited as it will be Hunters first little show on Sunday.


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> that would be great if he were home Celeste but he left early without telling me for a business trip and has completely ignored me.


I'm sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Critter sitter

Sandi good luck with Hunters show. I am sure he'll do great.


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully it will get worked out and be back to bickering like a couple of married people.


----------



## Koolio

*Work decisions*

As I mentioned before, there are lots of changes at work. I was declared surplus, and then placed in a junior high school (middle school), although my training is for academic sciences in high school. I'm not wild about junior high kids but the content is easy for me.
So I have an interview on Friday for a job that entails setting and writing a whole new re-imagined curriculum for the government. This is a permanent position as a managerial leader working with a team of educators. I would have an opportunity to significantly influence what students across the province learn, and how they learn. If I am offered and accept this position however, it means I give up my position as a teacher completely. It also means I only get 4 weeks holidays and will have a 45 minute longer commute to work each way, every day (if I stay in the classroom, my commute is just 15 minutes). On the plus side, I would have a better pension and a bit more pay.

So, what would you do? Would you pursue a job with fewer holidays, longer commute and less flexibility for the sake of doing something incredibly influential and meaningful, or would you stay with the job that isn't the best for the sake of more time off and being much closer to home?


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for a minute,have to get ready for early work tomorrow. Ran thru past posts: CritterSitter, am so sorry about your dog. I hate losing a critterfriend,know how that feels. Farmchic:your pics of yesterday,that's where I want to be. Just that,right there...
Have finagled my bills & negotiated w/my landlord for July rent, so have my $150 for 4 lessons @ SkyView, w/enough leftover for food/gas/sundries & new license plates (have to get those on the front, Colorado law I was unaware of). So...looking forward to this coming Monday when I can drive an hr to where SkyView is,& happily shovel horse poo towards further further lessons. Can't wait.


----------



## Celeste

I would walk over coals rather than teach middle school.

If you make more money now, will it mean you make more when you retire? It would here. I work a 12 month contract (teaching college) and I don't mind it all all. The commute might get tedious.


----------



## corgi

Critter, so sorry aout your pup. Hugs to you.

Koolio, you will get a better idea of what you should do after your interview. I really believe in "going with your gut" and you will get a better idea of what the job will be like after the interview. I have never regretted moving completely out of the classroom and going to a 12 month contract. I enjoy taking vacations at off season times (and prices) and the extra pay is nice.

The only drawback could be the commute but not having to deal with some of the issues teachers deal with may be worth the extra commute!

Isabella is giving me even more grey hair. This is what I found when I went out there yesterday. I have no idea how she did this. Bubble wrap is the only option. Are all horses suicidal or just mine???? Yes, this is her throat!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Lori, I am so sorry about your dog. I lost one of mine two years ago, and I am still sore about it. Maybe your hubby is dealing with it in his own way, he's still being wrong, but maybe it's just his way? 

In my news, I see the little things in life. 

Kid 1 and I reached for the ketchup at the same time, he got it first, and held his hand out to me with the ketchup. I told him to use it, he wouldn't, didn't speak, didn't do anything, just stayed there like a statue. 

It's a small thing in normal life, but it's big in mine. It takes a lot of work for kids to put my needs above their own. I didn't react for a while, and his arm stayed out there. 

Friggin love kid 1.


----------



## Koolio

*Barn update*

The tack room is now pretty much done!

From the outside. I need a cool barn sign to hang on the door.









Inside. Boy, does it ever fill up fast!


















Along with a general tidying up and sorting through, I still need to hang the first aid kit and a wall cabinet. We do have power, lights and a radio!


----------



## Farmchic

Awesome! I got my sign on ebay and I just love it. Pics on here somewhere, another thread. You MIGHT want to consider putting a coat of polyurethane on the wood to protect it and make it easy to clean. Just a thought.


----------



## Ladytrails

Wow, lots going on here. 

Critter, I am so sorry about the end of the trail for your Gracie. You're a good critter mom, though, to know when it was time. She deserved that. Also sorry to hear about the adult who is rendered speechless in your home. My hubby gets that way when he's emotional about something because he doesn't want to show that he's affected. Dogs passing are a guaranteed silent treatment, BTDT at least 3 times. When our kids have visited and gone back to the east coast he gets silent on me, too. When his dad passed he didn't talk to me except for emergencies for about a year. Truly. He's a softie inside but doesn't want anyone to know it. So, it might be more about the dog than you realize. Or, he could be acting like a poop. It happens and we all know it. I'm in the silent treatment now because I worked really late without planning to do so... I don't blame him for hating it but I feel like I don't have a choice. I'm going on a 2-night horse camping trip this weekend, he doesn't want to go, so I'm going alone. We shall see. 

Corgi, Isabella's neck looks like my darlings' when they were reaching, stretching, over a fence to get at something tasty on the other side. They would cut themselves on the fence wire or the top board. Not as deep as your girl, but she might have been reaching and then got startled, pulled back and sliced herself as she was moving away from whatever startled her. Look for hair on top of boards, posts or wire. Also could be from reaching into the center of a metal hay ring if the top edge of the opening is sharp or rough. Or, she might be scratching herself on something to kill the itch of fly bites; it's that time of year and they have a tendency to bite on the fronts of my horses so I see bare skin a lot on the neck, but not usually gashes. 

TJ, when you're looking forward to scooping poop, you're a horse person. You've arrived!  

Nicker, the 30-day wonders are like students who've crammed for a final. As soon as finals are over they forget everything and act like idiots. You don't want to get one of those home only to find out that they know what to do in their trainer's routine, but aren't really 'set' in their training. It's just going to cost you more training $ or you'll have to make this a seriously time-consuming project to finish their training. Roadyy's advice about the ranch horse is good; they would be the kind you could put on a shelf and leave for a month or two and dust them off and have a great ride.


----------



## AlexS

Koolio, your barn is just plain sexy. If I thought that I could flirt and get there, I might. **** nice lookin' place.


----------



## Stan

Thought I'd show a couple of photos. The title of the first is why would one need a tractor and harrows when these two are tearing up the ground. And the second, What a great hair day it is.

















Notice Bugs has his wool coat on, while Stella has not. But to night the wind is up and so is there spirit. Does not help the grass grow.

When you see horses enjoying them selves and being a horse does it not make one feel good. Great for the human spirit.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, just from what you mentioned I would take the govmint job, but agree you should wait til after the interview to see how you feel. The barn is starting to come together and already has a cozy look to it. 

tj, glad you were able to get arrangements made to get the tags and a riding lesson in for the month.

corgi, Boo did that to himself when we had him separated after hurting his back leg. He would run walk the fence and rub his neck against it at the section we take down to let them go between pastures. He knew that was the way through and would go back and forth up against it. I kept Corona on it and it healed pretty quick once I let him back with the herd.

Alex, that some good stuff right there with kid 1. I really look forward to hearing the updates on them even when they aren't so good.

Stan, whats up with Stella's winter coat? Is her's just thicker anyways and takes more cold to kick it in? They keep that up in the pasture and you should be ready to plant turnips in no time. lol


I am almost finished with the trailer. I got as far as I could due to my mistake. I completely welded the two upper pieces together down the middle which caused some warp, enough to bow it down along the back side. I will have to get a jack under the panel to jack it up to the line before welding the final line and be done with this thing.

Look just behind the hammer along the back wall and you can see the black line where the shelf should be.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Critter: sorry to hear about your furbaby....:-(

Koolio: I almost hear in your 'voice' that you made up your mind....I've also wondered about gov't work. Although you would be away from the kids, you could make a nice dent in the curriculum. I personally LOVE developing curriculum (sick I know). :lol: As for the commute....it might be nice to have that time to unwind. (except in the winter). Also, I think life outside a school building is quite different....you could go to the bathroom whenever you wanted!! :?:shock::lol::lol:

Corgi: I'm right there with ya healin' the horse. The Corona is healing Rainn's sores well! 

TJ: You go girl.

Roaddy, my computer here at school won't show me the pics...so can't comment! LOL

Ladytrails: I hear what you are saying about the 30 day training. I definietely want a pull out of the barn type horse.

Horses for sale - Horses for Sale

Here for your viewing pleasure......MORE ranch horses available from 'my friend' Kris!!! I am liking the description of Skip. Not the prettiest thing and he appears to have long toes (not sure if that is an issue, I'll let Roaddy decide) Hahaha But I NEED a horse that is road safe, as the main road I take to any of my destinations is quite busy with traffic, although in a rural area. People tend to FLY down that road.:evil::evil: Of course I can't go and look at them :evil::evil::-x...too much going on....something every night, and I head to the airport Saturday, for my early morning flight on Sunday. :? Keeping my fingers crossed that one maybe still available when I return next Wednesday.....:?:

For some reason I am not that excited about this trip......I should be...it's what I have alsways wanted..to talk about my book. Maybe it's being so busy here, or the fact that I feel like I lost my 'teaching mojo'....I don't feel like I am as effective these last two years...possibly b/c I have flip flopped grades so often, I can't get a feel for anything! :--(

Anyway, I need to continue to count my many blessings and keep positive. Three days to go!


----------



## Farmchic

I would ask if Skip has had shoes on or not. Looks like he might need them to grow some heel. My gelding looks similar. I kind of like Bobs, he has a more youthful appearance and sounds like some good experience. 

Have I mentioned how much I love coffee? And I especially love that first cup with cream and sugar. I don't even care if the creamer has beaver butt in it :lol:

Yesterday I figured out why I was having trouble motivating myself to get out to the barn and clean/paint stalls when normally I can't wait to get out there. It was because I had finished all the new easy stuff and the older stalls had to have a good cleaning before I can start painting them. I had tried cleaning them with vinegar, bleach and just soap and water but it just wasn't cutting it. Yesterday I finally went out to get started and I remembered I had this cleaner I picked up at DG and had not tried yet. Guess what? It worked wonderfully! I still have to scrub but not near as hard or as long. So, I've got my motivation back yeah!! And the stalls I got clean yesterday look so nice. I did have to run back to the Dollar store for more cleaner, got 2 gallons and I bet I use every bit of it. It's worth it though to get this little project done. So, that was my exciting day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, Bob looks good too! Actually......I'd take any of the geldings!!


----------



## Farmchic

Either I'm going crazy or Skip has been removed :-(


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't see a Skip, but I like Marshall and Bob. Infact if you can talk them into putting Marshall's feet on Bob then I will buy him out from under you. lol

I understand about not seeing the pics. I have that issue with Koolio's barn pics on my work connection. I have to load the site on my phone to see her pics.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:shock::shock::shock: Skip IS already gone!!!! See, his horses GO fast!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Since I know how hard it is to live on a small income, any job that comes with a larger pension is certainly worth thinking about. The longer commute can give you some thinking time. And being able to use the bathroom whenever is a real blessing! Not having to deal with kids of a certain age is also a plus.

So sorry on the loss of Gracie-as to the silent treatment-to me it's way better than yelling or a temper tantrum-it's really quiet around here. I love it when DH goes away for awhile-he went on an ATV ride Sat from 8 in the morning till 11 that night-what a peaceful day for me. Love the pic of you in the hat-would make a nice avatar.

AlexS-do you think you will be getting another boy soon? Any "extra" time to see your horse? 

CW-hope you are feeling better.

Roaddy-Hope the truck repair goes well, & the new horse works out well for your daughter.

Stan-The horses look happy-I do hope you get some positive riding times on them.
Well, that has taxed my brain. WE are into the heat part of the year-starting to see 100+ degree days & the bugs are out. I need to make a dental appt-have a cracked tooth-not fun.

Celeste-Congrats to your daughter on her new job!

Good day to all.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> :shock::shock::shock: Skip IS already gone!!!! See, his horses GO fast!


The good thing about that is the fact that he keeps getting horses of the same quality to replace them. The consistency of quality ranch horses through his place has me wanting to deal with him.


----------



## Koolio

Farmchic said:


> Awesome! I got my sign on ebay and I just love it. Pics on here somewhere, another thread. You MIGHT want to consider putting a coat of polyurethane on the wood to protect it and make it easy to clean. Just a thought.


I'd love to see your signs! I forgot to mention that I still need to put a protective coating on the wood. I am trying to decide which product will be the best. I was thinking of using Thompson's Water Seal. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Koolio

Critter sitter said:


> just got caught up from the nights posts..
> I am not having a good day at all or should I say week
> 
> Gracie Rose my sweet deaf BC with the liver problems was helped to pass over the rainbow bridge this morning . I had to do this alone because the husband is away on business. He has also been a "d$%k" and has not talked to me since Sunday. I tried to get him to talk to me about Gracie today and he has ignored me completely. I am sad.... mad... furious.... fuming I feel like i have been held underwater till my lungs are going to explode;(


I am so sorry to hear about Gracie Rose. May she find her way peacefully to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> The good thing about that is the fact that he keeps getting horses of the same quality to replace them. The consistency of quality ranch horses through his place has me wanting to deal with him.


 
Come on up! We'll go together!! I like to take someone else for another opinion!!

Road trip!?!?!?!:lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

Koolio- Thompsons is a thinner product that will soak into the wood, it will protect it but I don't think it will give you a slick washable surface like a polyurethane will. (Someone correct me if you don't agree) I've use a product from Lowes and just got something a little different from Sherwin Williams. SW has 50% off sales sometimes making their stuff cheaper than Lowes.
It will tint the wood but it's not a bad look just sort of a golden hue?? If you are going to do your stalls and tack room I bet you'll need at least 5 gallons. See what you can get that comes in a 5 gal bucket because it will save you some money. But If your going to go to the work of doing it I wouldn't go with anything to cheap because that would defeat the whole purpose 
And I would suggest doing it ASAP!!!!That's what I'm doing right now with my stalls and It is so much work!!! We built our stalls in stages over the last two years so some of them I was able to do as they were built but some were built during the cold of the winter and so now I'm having to go back and try to clean them. It's a pain in the butt!!! Not just the dirt but the fly mess is ridiculous. 

I'll post some pictures in a bit so you can see our wood before and after, that might help you decide. 

Another decision is what finish you want, I think poly comes in satin or ......can think of it, something shiner LOL which is what I went with.


----------



## Roadyy

gloss??


----------



## Hunter65

Use Spar varnish, they use it on boats. We use it on all our log railings, etc.

Rob made this sign for Hunter and we painted and then spar varnished. He made one for the tack room door that is similar but says Tack Shack (don't have a pic of that one though)
Make sure to get the real stuff as there are some water based ones but they really suck.

Some samples of spar varnished stuff.


----------



## Farmchic

Aww that's adorable!

Yes Shiny!!! 

I don't know if it's the same as what Hunter was talking about but they do make a marine grade poly which we have used on wood counter tops that my husband made. It's pretty expensive though and we could only find it in a quart size. It's really nice but I would never be able to afford to coat my whole barn in it.

Do I get a prize for making the first post on page 1,000????


----------



## Farmchic

Noooooooooooooooo

I think it's gloss!! Ha! Ha! 

We both need more coffee this morning.


----------



## Hunter65

Farmchic said:


> Aww that's adorable!
> 
> Yes Shiny!!!
> 
> I don't know if it's the same as what Hunter was talking about but they do make a marine grade poly which we have used on wood counter tops that my husband made. It's pretty expensive though and we could only find it in a quart size. It's really nice but I would never be able to afford to coat my whole barn in it.
> 
> Do I get a prize for making the first post on page 1,000????



That would probably be the same stuff and yes it is expensive. It's my job to paint everything and we have a lot of wood to paint at our property. UGH! Hubby not allowed to paint as he gets it everywhere, so he builds it and I paint it.


----------



## Farmchic

I feel your pain! I have the same job here. Our house is stained wood walls, ceilings and floors, guess who stained it all? I'm sure I've lost more than a few brain cells staining and painting. 

Here's a pic of my tack room sign. The door itself has poly on it, the wood around it does not. See, there is color difference but it's not much.


----------



## Critter sitter

wow 1000 pages cool


----------



## Hunter65

Farmchic said:


> I feel your pain! I have the same job here. Our house is stained wood walls, ceilings and floors, guess who stained it all? I'm sure I've lost more than a few brain cells staining and painting.
> 
> Here's a pic of my tack room sign. The door itself has poly on it, the wood around it does not. See, there is color difference but it's not much.


Beautiful! It depends on the wood and usually how far into the can you as to the color you will get. Cedar goes a beautiful color and the spar varnish brings out the grain so nice. We usually do at least 3 coats and as you get farther into the can it darkens up.


----------



## Celeste

We did some floors with a water based polyurethane finish, and it did not hold up well. We did others with an oil based polyurethane finish, and they did hold up well. They are not all created equal.


----------



## Roadyy

and guess


----------



## Roadyy

who is


----------



## Roadyy

getting the 10,000th post.


----------



## Farmchic

me 

me 


me

LOL


Darn, you beat me.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope!! lol


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled programming. lol

That wood looks good. I love the porch at the camp site.


----------



## Roadyy

Btw, here are today's pics of Doc and Amber. Much better quality showing him off and that he really isn't as bad as my phone camera made him look.


----------



## Critter sitter

Love the Barn and the Wood pictures 

I Tore my bathroom up last night .. When I am mad I either tear up stuff or I Clean ... I am not mad often that may explain why my house is a mess..


I did not get any pictures of it but I tore the toilet out and and tore up the floor down to the origional sub floor . the toilet has been leaking and we bought a new one 4 months ago it has been sitting in my living room for that time.. I just plain needed something to keep my hands busy so my mind would shut up.
I'll get pictures tonight . I have my work cut out for me


----------



## Farmchic

Wow! You can come here and help me in the barn  I could put that mad energy to use.

Must see before and after pics!


----------



## Roadyy

I can imagine it looking rough. I've torn down a bathroom to the bare studs before to redesign it. Sometimes it can be fun, but not as often as it used to be.


----------



## Celeste

Critter Sitter, you are welcome to get mad at me and come clean and remodel my house.


----------



## Roadyy

I've already employed her services so y'all will just have to wait til I'm done with her.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, maybe you do have more talent to make her mad that most of us do.........


----------



## Roadyy

I can think of all kinds of things needing fixed and I could write a book on ways to make her mad enough to do them. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: well we shall see how the project goes I am sure you may not want me to do anything I am new at tearing out bathrooms mostly do carpet tear outs and stuff:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Celeste

Well that's a good reason for Roadyy to make you mad first.............

I'll just keep being sweet to you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick having a a$$ hubby and a teen kid who is about to send me over the boiling point I may have the whole house torn down in a week! I will be pretty busy here.


----------



## Roadyy

That will give you plenty of experience before you get here. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> That will give you plenty of experience before you get here. lol


ya and I don't go to Fl in the summer its to buggy and muggy!


----------



## Roadyy

That's because you were outside. You'll be inside when you come here doing house work..lmbo was that a pun?


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> That's because you were outside. You'll be inside when you come here doing house work..lmbo was that a pun?


 hmmmm I don't know if I like that Idea I am more a out door person
:wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

GAWD :-|:-|Double post Sorry


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, but I moved the outhouse inhouse years ago... haha


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sorry, but I moved the outhouse inhouse years ago... haha


 Rick your Cruzin for a bruisin:twisted::twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick your Cruzin for a bruisin:twisted::twisted:


Your suppose to be focusing on house work when upset, not on causing me pain..chop chop ...snap snap


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Your suppose to be focusing on house work when upset, not on causing me pain..chop chop ...snap snap


I have short legs but I bet they can reach to kick your Butt


----------



## Roadyy

How tall a ladder you using?


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> How tall a ladder you using?


i'm sure your not that tall


----------



## Celeste

I knew Rick could do it. (Make you mad.)


----------



## Critter sitter

re lite the fire!


----------



## Roadyy

About to head home from work and this is what I get to enjoy out to the parking lot and the drive home.


----------



## Farmchic

LOL

Be safe.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Ok, back to our regularly scheduled programming. lol
> 
> That wood looks good. I love the porch at the camp site.



Our deck? Many hours of Rob cutting trees down and me debarking them. Then making it was quite the chore!


----------



## AlexS

Cacowgirl said:


> AlexS-do you think you will be getting another boy soon? Any "extra" time to see your horse?


Probably, it's that time of year when a million kids come into the program, as social workers try to keep them at home until school ends if that's possible. I hope he's 15+ as then he would be in the summer work program the office does, and I would get the days to myself, and my horse.  


My Mum is coming out here in 2 weeks, I haven't seen her for 3 years, so I can't wait. 


We are remodeling our bathroom, it's been an ongoing project for 3 years now. Brad won't have someone else come in and help, he wants to do it himself, so it's a weekend only project.


----------



## Farmchic

Looks great! Love the shower and the wood vanity. Lots of character.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks FC, it's been a lot of work as Brad is super (rear end) about things. If it's not perfect, he won't accept it. Sadly too, it's all oak, so it's cost me more than I want to think about. 

The shower is stupidly huge, it's like a 3 person shower. We had a shower over a bathtub before, and he hated that the shower curtain would touch him, as he is a larger man. So he went a little overboard making sure that wouldn't happen with this one. 

We are planning a heated floor and all kinds of fancy stuff that doesn't make any sense at all as our house is still in our crappy town, so we won't see the return on it. 

Whatever makes him happy right.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> I would ask if Skip has had shoes on or not. Looks like he might need them to grow some heel. My gelding looks similar. I kind of like Bobs, he has a more youthful appearance and sounds like some good experience.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love coffee? And I especially love that first cup with cream and sugar. I don't even care if the creamer has beaver butt in it :lol:
> 
> Yesterday I figured out why I was having trouble motivating myself to get out to the barn and clean/paint stalls when normally I can't wait to get out there. It was because I had finished all the new easy stuff and the older stalls had to have a good cleaning before I can start painting them. I had tried cleaning them with vinegar, bleach and just soap and water but it just wasn't cutting it. Yesterday I finally went out to get started and I remembered I had this cleaner I picked up at DG and had not tried yet. Guess what? It worked wonderfully! I still have to scrub but not near as hard or as long. So, I've got my motivation back yeah!! And the stalls I got clean yesterday look so nice. I did have to run back to the Dollar store for more cleaner, got 2 gallons and I bet I use every bit of it. It's worth it though to get this little project done. So, that was my exciting day.


 
Ill bite, what the h---- is beaver butt. And why would it be in your coffee. Is that a trend still to arrive on our sleepy pacific shores


----------



## Roadyy

Here you go Stan.

Is “Natural” Vanilla Flavoring Really From Beavers’ Anal Glands? | The Dadabase


----------



## Farmchic

> Ill bite, what the h---- is beaver butt. And why would it be in your coffee. Is that a trend still to arrive on our sleepy pacific shores


Ha! This has me laughing so hard right now.

Yes read the article, there was a thread about it a few weeks ago. 

The other day I was at the store with my daughter who also drinks coffee, and I told her to get some creamer for our coffee and she picked it up but then paused and said "now wait a minute, is this the one with beaver butt in it?" I couldn't quit laughing because she said it with such seriousness. I and wondered what the people around us were thinking.


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm we have some smart bears in Canada lol


----------



## Farmchic

Alex, I had to go with a smaller tub so my husband could have a large shower. It's not as big as yours but bigger than it needs to be. Makes no sense to me either. You can soak in a tub but how long are you really going to be in a shower?? Guess that's just my opinion. My FIL puts huge showers in their house with two shower heads! I have a hard enough time getting one set where I want it I'd be in there all day if I had to adjust two. LOL 

I hate when the shower curtain touches me if I'm at a hotel but don't really think about it at home. And I'd much rather have a curtain that is easily washed or replaced than those doors that are such a pain to clean. We have very hard water here. I love that the hotels are starting to use those curved shower curtain rods, that has to be one of the best inventions ever.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Had to giggle this morning......when I arrived at school this morning the tradition continues.....the day before graduation the seniors camp out in tents in the front yard of the school! :lol::lol::lol: It poured last night too! :shock:

Heard from my horse guy Kris last night. He said to give him a call when I return...he's got plenty of horse not even listed on-line! 

Asked him...how is it that horses go in a day? He said that some people will simple buy them sight unseen, and have them shipped to their homes! :shock::shock::shock: Wow!


----------



## Roadyy

When I redo our bathroom I am building a bigger shower but the wall with the shower heads will be tapered inward to make the water always spray away from the entrance and there will be no door at all.
My wife hates the clear shower curtain I bought for our shower.lol I told her I would keep replacing it with a clear one if she tried to replace it with a dark one. Its still there. The positive for her is I can't sneak up on her with the freezing bowl of water now. I find it a fair trade off. hehehe

I would much rather spend 5 minutes in the shower rinsing the dirt off of me than soak in a tub filled with the dirt I'm washing off. How can you say you are clean when you get out if you are soaking in the water that is holding the muck you just washed off? I never understood that concept.


----------



## Farmchic

Well, I mainly "soak" when I'm not really that dirty. If I've been weed eating or using the leaf blower in the barn it's a shower for sure. It's a girl thing 

Link to beaver butt thread

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...n-think-178369/?highlight=I've+stopped+eating


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Well, I mainly "soak" when I'm not really that dirty. If I've been weed eating or using the leaf blower in the barn it's a shower for sure. It's a girl thing
> 
> Link to beaver butt thread
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...n-think-178369/?highlight=I've+stopped+eating


I can only imagine how many different ways this could go as a guy.


----------



## Farmchic

Cold water? That's terrible. I use to get my DH with a large dose of baby oil and then baby powder on top of that.


----------



## Critter sitter

morning all.... 

Rick batten down the hatches... its gonna blow...


----------



## Farmchic

Hurricane Lori?


----------



## Critter sitter

tropical depression its down by my moms right now..


----------



## Roadyy

This


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> This
> View attachment 205298


that looks like a womans reproductive organs!!!

:lol::lol::shock::shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

Oh a real storm! I thought you meant you were getting ready to pitch a fit LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Oh a real storm! I thought you meant you were getting ready to pitch a fit LOL


hahaha i just may!!!


----------



## Roadyy

May has come and gone.. This is June. hth


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> May has come and gone.. This is June. hth


Rick your a BRAT:twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick your a BRAT:twisted:


And your point? :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

CMERE I'LL SHOW YOU MY POINT! 

of my boot!


----------



## Critter sitter

Why is it bad things never happen when the BO is out of town?? And alway when they are here!!!!!

GRRRRR One of the horses escaped from there stall and I just got a call about it ..
UUUUGGGGG!!!

they got her!! Thank god. She is a Escape artist. the Brat!


----------



## Roadyy

Got a little light headed earlier today and the safety department thinks it may have been a spell of vertigo, but I think it lightheaded and dizziness since I don't have any spinning room feeling. Just feel like my 30# tool bag feels 500# and pulling me backwards on the shoulder. Got DW to get me an appt at 4:15 this afternoon. Will update as soon as I get a straight answer out of the doctor. He knows I don't play the maybe crap, either you know or you don't. If you don't then say so and I'll go to the ER to try and get an answer.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I hope you are ok. Let us know.


----------



## corgi

Yes, let us know what the doc says. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## pony gal

Hay, I haven't been on much. Hope all is well. My mare, Belle, foundered and has at least 17 degree rotation in her front feet. The vet recommended that I put her down, but I haven't done it yet. Several people have told me they've seen worse and the horses recovered and could be ridden. That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## AlexS

Rick could be a million other things over vertigo, make sure your Doc takes lab work. 


My schedule matched my friends schedule tonight, and I was able to have dinner with him while the kids were in the office. Most friends are scared off by the kids, and make excuses if they have to be with me. It was nice to feel like a normal person again.


----------



## AlexS

Oh sorry, for double post, but likely won't get the edit in in time. 

I spent about 2 hours today trying to figure out the time I am taking off work. I don't know how often I might have mentioned that I hate other foster parents, but I do, I hate most of them. 

My Mum is coming here in 2 weeks, I haven't seen her in 3 years, so the kids are spending the first two days with us, and the last 2. The rest of the time, I am using my respite = vacation time, so I can be with Mum, go on day trips etc. 

So kid 1 has baseball, games Mon, Wed, Fri, and a practice either Tues or Thurs. 

No other house would take him as they won't drive him to his games. It was hours of phone calls, with the office as they figured out what to do. His case worker is having to drive him to a few, the foster family agreed to a few - and there is one that I am going to pick him up and take him to. 

It's a joke. No he is not 'their' kid, but they are being paid for him. I guess I am too, as it's a paid vacation, but heck!!! 

So very annoying. But if they only hired the people who gave a crap, sadly there would be a max of 20 kids in the program as there's only about 3-4 of us who do care.


----------



## Celeste

Alex, I can't imagine people like that. I guess they are doing it only to get paid. I would think that there are easier ways to make money. Maybe digging ditches with a spoon, defusing bombs ..... What you do is hard. It might do those kids a lot of good to see just how good they have it.


----------



## Celeste

pony gal said:


> Hay, I haven't been on much. Hope all is well. My mare, Belle, foundered and has at least 17 degree rotation in her front feet. The vet recommended that I put her down, but I haven't done it yet. Several people have told me they've seen worse and the horses recovered and could be ridden. That's what I'm hoping for.


Sorry to hear about Belle. That's very sad. I hope she gets better.


----------



## AlexS

Celeste said:


> Alex, I can't imagine people like that. I guess they are doing it only to get paid. I would think that there are easier ways to make money. Maybe digging ditches with a spoon, defusing bombs ..... What you do is hard. It might do those kids a lot of good to see just how good they have it.


You know I'd think that too. I did 3 out of 4 years of a law degree, I had to drop out to move to the US with my ex, but I have college credits I could transfer to here. 

These people, if they were not foster parents, they'd be working in the grocery store, or McDonald's. 

I am not trying to be elitist, heck, Brad's a head custodian at a middle school, I am not snotty. It's just that some people should really be doing something else for a career. Sadly fostering gives them more money, so they do it and don't care. 

Most of the other foster parents have converted their attic or basement and have the kids in that space. I can't do that, nor would I. I'd never hear a fight before it starts, and it's just a family living. My kids are with me, all the time, maybe to the expense of my sanity. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Popped in to read, & there's so much, & can't respond adequately..so,for now,just little me, but LadyTrails gave me a laugh; yes, am so looking forward to shoveling horse poo this Monday, & after this work week (which has 2 more days), I'll need it. Another world, & can be around horses, & the lovely odor, & do my best w/the labor (it'll be a 1st; "how high can I fill this wheelbarrow & get it to the dump site?" (LOL. My life is much smaller than you'all, but doing what I can do w/what I have). Thanks for being here, as I like very much to share. Well worth the gas expenditure I just out in my car, so can be ready to go out to SkyView.


----------



## AlexS

TJT, share away, I guess you have to get comfortable with us all first. Get that, but you will sooner or later, so may as well start now.  

Promise, there's only good people here. Promise. Come back at me, if you don't find that to be true. I will hear you.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Here you go Stan.
> 
> Is “Natural” Vanilla Flavoring Really From Beavers’ Anal Glands? | The Dadabase


 
I could not get the site to open. May be just as well.


----------



## Roadyy

Pony gal, I hope it does work out that your horse is able to recover.

Alex, I hope you have a relaxing and enjoyable time with your muther. Maybe everything will work out so the boys aren't too regressed by the time you get them back.

Stan, I will have to agree is being just as well. lol


Doc thinks it was a touch of Vertigo because my left eye would twitch at it's furthest point and both were slow to follow the light. Lungs are strong and sounded good. I have a slight pain in my right ear and he feels that it was fluid down in one of the tubes below the ear that got me. Gave me a prescrip to fill only if/when it happens again.

I went home and milked it in the recliner and being served like a king. Now I'm back at work where I am merely a slave to the man. lol

Hope everyone has a great Friday or Saturday to you Stan.


----------



## Farmchic

That's great Roadyy that it wasn't anything more serious. Did they address the fluid in you ear though? I would think you would need to dry that up? 

Stan- yeah your better off being in the dark about the beaver butt. It's very disturbing. 

Alex- some time away from you will probably do the boys some good. Make them appreciate what they have. Sorry it's been such a pain to get it all arranged.


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo! Last day of school!

We MADE it! It was a GOOD year!!


----------



## Farmchic

Yeah!! Buy yourself a treat on the way home to celebrate


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you FC for the well wishes. He didn't think it was necessary to dry anymore fluid up as it was likely already doing that. Said if it happened again in the near future then he would do more, but felt my body was doing a good job of healing itself as usual.


Congratulations NM71. Glad you survived another year, although you enjoy the teaching part now ,don't you? 

Hurry up and go to Texas so we can share in that experience as well as move on to buying a horse..woohoo


----------



## NickerMaker71

Congratulations NM71. Glad you survived another year, although you enjoy the teaching part now ,don't you? 

Hurry up and go to Texas so we can share in that experience as well as move on to buying a horse..woohoo[/QUOTE]


OH YES! I LOVE teaching and especially the KIDS (they make my day)....but it's been a interesting year learning a new grade. I never thought going from 6th to 3rd would be such a challenge, plus I had to train a new teacher, AND we got a new administrator....LOTS of changes. :?

All in all...a GREAT year....but I'm TIRED....

AND....now that I have the horse in my life, and future horse.....I'm ready to PLAY a bit! :lol::lol::lol: I want TIME with them...I spend a large amount of my time and energy here at school. (my choice of course! :wink


----------



## Critter sitter

Morning all I left work early and worked with Doc he is not liking the new trailer and doesn't want to get his butt in it.. I am seriously thinking I should have went with a stock trailer. I have him now going in all the way to back feet and resting there. just need to get him to get those back feet up!


----------



## Critter sitter

trying to get my video to turn so I can show you the horses running and being goofy


----------



## Roadyy

How often are you going to work with Doc on trailer loading? Try downloading the video(s) to YT then post the link.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> How often are you going to work with Doc on trailer loading? Try downloading the video(s) to YT then post the link.


 I will work again today with him.. and until he loads And then regularly after. 
the video is in YT and I am waiting for it to turn I edited it because it was turned sideways. YT says it could take a while....


----------



## Critter sitter

Here we go it Turned


----------



## Hunter65

Great video, I love Doc!


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Great video, I love Doc!


thanks he is a big goofball.


----------



## Celeste

From what I can find, it is the artificial vanilla flavoring that has beaver butt in it. The real stuff comes from vanilla beans.

Vanilla extract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

snopes.com: Castoreum


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> From what I can find, it is the artificial vanilla flavoring that has beaver butt in it. The real stuff comes from vanilla beans.
> 
> Vanilla extract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> snopes.com: Castoreum


 I only use the Real deal


----------



## Farmchic

I hope it's not true but the news article I read basically said

artificial vanilla flavoring = beaver butt 

and it's in everything, ok not everything but a lot of stuff.

I'm over it now lol telling myself it's a lie. I do think about it every morning as I am pouring my creamer in my coffee. MMMmmmmm beaver butt :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> I hope it's not true but the news article I read basically said
> 
> artificial vanilla flavoring = beaver butt
> 
> and it's in everything, ok not everything but a lot of stuff.
> 
> I'm over it now lol telling myself it's a lie. I do think about it every morning as I am pouring my creamer in my coffee. MMMmmmmm beaver butt :lol:


Oh wait it is in my French Vanilla Creamer!!!! IIIIIICKY:?:?:shock::shock::?:?


----------



## Farmchic

LOL

Welcome to club fellow beaver butt lover


----------



## Farmchic

Just checked my creamer and it's not even in there! Yeah! I bet it's in our vanilla ice cream and yogurt though.


----------



## Celeste

I got some Breyers Vanilla and it has only real vanilla bean extract. Hooray. I can eat icecream without beaver musk in it.


----------



## Critter sitter

i'll be looking at every thing now!!! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

You ladies have been eating beaver farts all these years and just now want to complain?? Something about that stinks!!


----------



## Celeste

I try to avoid artificial stuff, so I probably have less beaver breath than you, Rick.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> You ladies have been eating beaver farts all these years and just now want to complain?? Something about that stinks!!


hey I am just now finding Out !!! I bet you have had some too!


----------



## corgi

Oh my!


----------



## AlexS

I there I was thinking I was the bad one in the group. Shows how much I know!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Graduation ceremony - check

Reminded....this is why I teach....double check!

Start of vacation.......PRICELESS!!!!! :clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AlexS

Yea knickers, congrats on the new grads, and enjoy your time off. 

I had dinner last night with a local reporter for a large newspaper in the area, he told me about a story he was going to write when he got back to the office. There was a teacher who was fundraising on FB as the local school district stopped paying for kids caps and gowns, it's a very local income area. She identified a bunch of kids she taught who would not be able to come up with $22 in a month for it. They raised $10k, in just a few days. Got every kid who needed a cap and gown one, and have reserves for next year. How cool is that.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> From what I can find, it is the artificial vanilla flavoring that has beaver butt in it. The real stuff comes from vanilla beans.
> 
> Vanilla extract - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> snopes.com: Castoreum


 
Celeste. Could not get on to the link. So that does not clear it up for me. Why would the manufacturs of an artificial vanilla flavoring add Beaver Butt, and , just what is it. 

Consider the different connotations placed on the words beaver butt 
in the coffee by the folks throught out the world. I don't think it would be wise for me to explain the NZ connotations. But I would love someone to just answer the question. What is beaver butt and why put it in the coffee. What does dunking the rear of an animal in ones coffee add to the experience of coffee drinking. And I thought we New Zealanders had problems.:shock:


----------



## AlexS

I rarely drink coffee, but when I have a good cup I wonder if I care if it has beaver butt in it, I don't really think I do. 

But heck I am British, so I drink tea. And that's not the sorry excuse you American's ship over as tea, no wonder you don't all drink it.


----------



## Farmchic

*Castoreum* /kæsˈtɔriəm/ is the exudate from the castor sacs of the mature North American Beaver (_Castor canadensis_) and the European Beaver (_Castor fiber_). Within the zoological realm, castoreum is the yellowish secretion of the castor sac in combination with the beaver's urine, used during scent marking of territory.[1][2] Both male and female beavers possess a pair of castor sacs and a pair of anal glands located in two cavities under the skin between the pelvis and the base of the tail.[3] The castor sacs are not true glands (endocrine or exocrine) on a cellular level, hence references to these structures as preputial glands or castor glands are misnomers.[4]
Today, it is used as a tincture in some perfumes[5] and as a food additive.


----------



## Farmchic




----------



## NickerMaker71

That beaver butt stuff.......that's just gross!!!! ( I need a emoticon for ICK!!!). :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh,,,my....gosh.....my mother is already driving me insane. :shock: She does this every summer...it's like I'm her beckon call girl. She just called, first day,off, so I slept in a bit, and am enjoying my coffe (sans beaver butt) surfing the net, DH working, it's all nice and cozy quiet.....I pick up the phone, she never says hi just starts the diarrhea mouth about NOTHING!! Ugh!:-x. It sounds very silly....but my whole relaxed mood has just been shattered.:evil: I JUST wanted to be left ALONE for a few minutes!! ( this is the reason I couldn't have handled children of my own!) :lol::lol::lol:

Not only that, I don't know what she is doing to Rainn.....I asked her a few days ago if she would help put the skin lotion and spray on in the morning. She was gracious enough to do so...although not comfortable. I go to do Rainn yesterday, and instead of standing quietly allowing me to apply the salve, she turns back and forth on the lead. ( we don't have cross ties, and nor DID we need them). So...my mother has allowed her do get away with something. This horse is the most mild mannered thing.....if my mother is afraid of Rainn, she has no business being around horses! 

Errrrr,:evil: I think she is just currently on my short list right now.....generally she and I are very close, but she also drives me insane the most!:shock::lol::-x

Enough complaining, I need to start packing aNd head to the barn. 

Thanks for listening to my silliness!


----------



## Celeste

The mom is probably just overly excited because you have some free time.

Stan, I guess you read all about beavers and their vanilla anal glands?


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone!!! I have to just wonder..................... who was the first to milk a beaver butt and decide it tasted like vanilla?? :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Been awhile since I caught up. Everyone has been so busy! 

Lori, I am very sorry about the loss of your BC. And about your hubby being a Richard! Good luck with that bathroom, pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Rick, love the pics of your daughter and Doc. Also glad you are ok after the Vertigo episode. Scary stuff. 

Hunter, I just love the de-barked things you have created! Gorgeous! And your video, shows you need to not only close the door but lock it. Never thought they would just come along and open it like nothing, :shock:.

Alex, love your bathroom and Koolio, love your barn, double jealous!!! 

Farmchic, all I can say is you really crack me up and make coming here fun! 

Hello to Ponygal, tjtalon, Celeste and Corgi hellooooooooooooooooooo!

Alex, glad you are going to get away, finally!!! And did you hear any more about the one boy that you had the trouble with the other night???

Nicker, glad your school year is over and you get some time to yourself. Even if you don't get to sleep in! :sad:

Lori, sooooooooooo you have a doc too?? Or did I screw up with Ricks horse, gah! I cannot keep things strait!!! Good luck with getting him in the trailer. I am sure you will do it and be hauling in no time!

And Stan.......................... Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Gosh, that was tough. I need to not lay low any more, too hard to catch up. 

Went for a hack with my new bb pad yesterday. Was nice to just gooooo. But still have to keep more on toes since nothing to hold you on, lol. 

Gonna be another nice day today, hope you all are well and enjoying your horses!!


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone 
sorry I have not been here for awhile 
been very busy getting the place organized


----------



## nvr2many

Hello CW! Are we going to see pics soon??


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, there's something strange about phones, when they ring we feel compelled to immediately stop what we are doing to answer them. In the past I even ran out of the shower to get the phone. Until I wondered why the heck I do that. 

Let the call go to voicemail, and call back when you are ready. Especially if it's your Mom and she's going to get you worked up. 

Melinda the office talked to me on Tuesday, said he'd had a bad visit with his parents on Friday and they had told him he is staying in foster care, as they are not taking him back. I was asked to take him back, and said I would consider it, but they needed to convince Brad and he was on his way into the office. 

They met again with Brad and I, and he said no way. He doesn't want to put himself in that position, as if something happened, we'd both loose our jobs as he works for a school district. 
He said that if a kid is willing to come at me with fists after only being here a few weeks, and over nothing. That if he did that again, Brad would put him through a wall. 
He said he's just not comfortable living with someone and wondering when they will cost us both our jobs, and then our mortgage etc. 

He also said that out of the 30 kids we've had, he just doesn't like this one at all. He felt terrible saying that about a 14 year old kid, but the office understood and said they are just like oil and water, and it's ok. 

So the pressure to take him back ended, and they excused us from having to go back to foster parent group, so that we could have dinner together.


----------



## nvr2many

Alex, very happy to hear it is all resolved. Seems you do not have to save them all. You two are going above and beyond as it is! Glad you got to have dinner together, :smile:, and thanks for the update.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


>


Thanks for the explanation. And i like a few others have not got on board with beaver butt in the coffee.

However it reminds me of a habit some New Zealanders have when drinking a cup of tea made with milk. They dunk ginger nuts in it. There you go work with that one.:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Melinda. I was willing to give him another try, as I find it very hard to give up on a kid. But Brad was so against it, and I am not willing to force him. Brad has to come first.

Stan, the Brits drink their tea with milk too. I must have about 3 cups a day. But it's stronger tea than American's have, if you were to put milk in what they call tea, there'd be nothing left as there's little taste without it.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> The mom is probably just overly excited because you have some free time.
> 
> Stan, I guess you read all about beavers and their vanilla anal glands?


 
Gone right off coffee.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Thanks Melinda. I was willing to give him another try, as I find it very hard to give up on a kid. But Brad was so against it, and I am not willing to force him. Brad has to come first.
> 
> Stan, the Brits drink their tea with milk too. I must have about 3 cups a day. But it's stronger tea than American's have, if you were to put milk in what they call tea, there'd be nothing left as there's little taste without it.


 
Their tea may not be to my taste but they have some very easy to drink beer. Just to mention one beverage I sampled when over there. I also noticed the size of there BBQed chicken legs, bloody huge.

I was in Le Mars a few years ago for a country music festival. When in one of the local resturants we were being given free food to taste. The waiter kept on coming out with food saying they had cooked to much and would we like to sample it. What they were doing was trying to guess where we came from. Seems New Zealanders are quite well thought of over there, but we had to assure them New Zealand was not a state of America. Yet. 

Le Mars was a small town along the lines of where I live but with a difference. When in the resturant, I could not help but notice the business that had quads parked outside and no chains or fences around them. Also a caravan sales yard, the caravans were not lock up. In my town they would not be there in the morning. I mean it, where I live, and the general area (northland) the moto is Lock it or loose it. I also noticed no writing on walls. 

At the festival which went for a week from 10 untill well after middnight. There was 7 closed in stages. One could leave a chair in each stage and belongs on it and at the end of the week it was still there. I was amazed.

Roslyn played harmonica and bass for a few of the artists and I must say she was in demand. Very talented is my wife. We went down to Nashville and did the tourest thing, also drove to a place famous for the americian war. Not sure of the name. I asked a local in Nashville directions He said it was down the road aways. Aways being, a couple of hundred miles by highway traveling at 70 mikes an hour. Americians have a great country and I found are very polite people. I feel sorry for them AlexS as they have ended up being the worlds Policemen. I doubt if I will ever get back there but one never knows whats around the corner. 

Now its raining so Ill give Bugs and Stella a scratch some hay and introduce Bugs to me wearing a trench coat. 
No smart comment about the trench coat we have all heard the ones about the old man in the trench coat.:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

nvr- what type of bareback pad did you buy? My daughter has a cheap one but I would love to have something nice to get started on. How did you start riding bareback? I bet you have great balance. My boy spooks often, wonder how long it would take him to get me off LOL


Stan- Ginge rNuts?? Hummm seems they are not nuts at all but cookies. I love ginger snaps with my coffee : ) Yum


----------



## nvr2many

Farmchic said:


> nvr- what type of bareback pad did you buy? My daughter has a cheap one but I would love to have something nice to get started on. How did you start riding bareback? I bet you have great balance. My boy spooks often, wonder how long it would take him to get me off LOL
> 
> 
> Stan- Ginge rNuts?? Hummm seems they are not nuts at all but cookies. I love ginger snaps with my coffee : ) Yum


FC~ I got this one, 










I needed one that cinched up like a saddle since my girl is so big a regular one would not go around her, lol. I have been riding bareback since I learned to ride when I was 12. It is just what we did, lol. Not sure how good my balance is but I stay on, lol. I really think it helps with balance and seat and easy to just go if you do not feel like totally tacking up. 

Are you thinking about getting one??? Mine is by riders choice, I believe its a knock off of like the parelli but cheaper. You really stick to the suede.


----------



## Farmchic

And now you have me concerned about my tea not being up to par......we drink lots of tea, iced and hot. Usually lipton cold and I have a variety of tea bags for hot tea. You mean to tell me my earl grey is no good? :lol:



Nvr- I asked a similar question about how would one collect anal secretions from a beaver and the best answer I got was to form a very close bond with the beaver. :shock: 
I don't want to meet the people that came up with the idea in the first place.


----------



## nvr2many

Farmchic said:


> Nvr- I asked a similar question about how would one collect anal secretions from a beaver and the best answer I got was to form a very close bond with the beaver. :shock:
> I don't want to meet the people that came up with the idea in the first place.


^^^ Oh come on, you could invite them in for tea, bahahahhahhaha! :rofl:


----------



## Farmchic

:hide:
Nope!


Does your pad have stirrups? I think I would need them to rest my legs.


----------



## nvr2many

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo was told you do not want a bb pad with stirrups. Very dangerous!


----------



## Farmchic

Well obviously you wouldn't use them to mount up with but I wonder why they would be dangerous? My daughters has them.


----------



## nvr2many

I guess due to the fit and that the pad can slip?? There has been talk about it on different threads but cannot find one to show you. :-(


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

We are getting ready to head out to the rodeo. We have a PBR event that happens the 2nd Saturday of every month at a farm about 30 minutes from here. Bull riding and barrel racing. I love going and look forward to it every month. Lots of action...plus funnel cake! :lol:

Alex, I am glad that he will not be coming back to you. That could have ended up very badly. 

Nvr, I love riding bareback but since I have only been riding 4 years, I only ride bareback in the arena or around the farm. One day I would love to take one of the trails and try it out. Isabella rarely spooks so I think we would be ok..just need to get my confidence up a bit.

FC, I have a cheaper bb pad, one of those fleece ones. Mine is bright blue. I feel,pretty secure on it. I, too, have heard never to use a bb pad with stirrups because they can cause a false sense of security. My knees hurt really bad after a while since my legs just hang there so I could see how stirrups could come in handy.

CW...hope you are enjoying your new home.

Stan....ginger nuts, huh? So many things I could say. LOL

Time for some pics. I am on my ipad so have to post one at a time. Here is Isabella and hubby's horse, Scuffy having a great time grazing today.


----------



## corgi

Me and my girl


----------



## corgi

I hopped on Scuffy as he was grazing. Best view in the world is from on top of a horse.


----------



## AlexS

Nice pics Corgi. 


Lipton is not tea, that is all.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Nice pics Corgi.
> 
> 
> Lipton is not tea, that is all.


 
Yes it is, and don't argue with your elders:lol: like she will take notice of that.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Yes it is, and don't argue with your elders:lol: like she will take notice of that.


I agree, my Mum is coming out in here in a few weeks. Bet your rear end I will be the politest child on the face on the earth, because no matter my age, I am not too old to get a slap across the back of the head, if I say something off. Issue is that she doesn't care if that's in front of my boss, or wherever, if I need it, she gives it. 

However, you, don't count. :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I agree, my Mum is coming out in here in a few weeks. Bet your rear end I will be the politest child on the face on the earth, because no matter my age, I am not too old to get a slap across the back of the head, if I say something off. Issue is that she doesn't care if that's in front of my boss, or wherever, if I need it, she gives it.
> 
> However, you, don't count. :lol:


 
As a child, was the back of your head always smarting.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

What did you think of my new avatar not that i'm sticking it to any one.:lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> As a child, was the back of your head always smarting.:lol::lol::lol:



Yes. As an adult when I am with her, it is too. 




Stan said:


> What did you think of my new avatar not that i'm sticking it to any one.:lol::lol:


Appropriate.


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda . Thank you I do miss my Graice Rose so much.

Yes we have A Doc. that is Bres Gelding. 

Bres 4h show was postponed till the 30 do to Rain.. BOOO


----------



## nvr2many

Been wanting to use this, :rofl:


----------



## nvr2many

Corgi, I only ride around the ranch also bareback. Not out on the official trails. Granted the ranch is like some peoples trails, lol.

Lori, not sure about the bareback with stirrups. Forget I said that because I am going off what I have heard and well, we know that everything you read is the gospel truth, right??? :rofl: Anyway, mine do not have stirrups, but they make the same pad with them for more $ of course. It is a nice pad! 

Stan, the pic was supposed to be under your post. **** I messed that one up too!


----------



## Critter sitter

I had a pad with stirrups when I was a Kid. and I did love it.. 
i would juy love to get one that helps so I don't slip so easy


----------



## Critter sitter

one of my favorite funnies


----------



## Celeste

I keep getting confused as to who goes with what name. Can somebody make a chart that I can use for reference? Or maybe everybody could put their name in their signature.

I'll start the list:

Celeste = Celeste
Alex = Alex
Stan = Stan
Roadyy = Rick


----------



## Critter sitter

me+ Lori

Nvr2many= meilnda


----------



## AlexS

Celeste = Celeste
Alex = Alex
Stan = Stan
Roadyy = Rick
Critter = Lori
NVR = Melinda

Improved on your post Lori, so we can keep a personal list.


----------



## Critter sitter

lids are heavy I am going to go try to sleep. its been a long day.


----------



## corgi

AlexS said:


> Celeste = Celeste
> Alex = Alex
> Stan = Stan
> Roadyy = Rick
> Critter = Lori
> NVR = Melinda
> Corgi= Ladona


Had a great time at the rodeo. Made the mistake of making eye contact with the rodeo clown and was pulled out of the audience to dance with him. Pretty mortifying. Hubby got it all on video and is threatening to out it on youtube, must delete it off his phone once he goes to sleep.:twisted:

Alex, I love tea and would love to try some real English tea. Minus the beaver butt. (That is never going to die, is it?)


----------



## Farmchic

I'm Sherry. 

So tell me, what is real tea? And where can I get it? I love hot tea and it makes me unhappy to think I'm not drinking the real deal.

Also, I hear there is some very expensive coffee that comes from elephant dung? Again, I don't know if this is true.

Sounds like tea may be the safer choice for my morning beverage


----------



## Farmchic

:happydance:Yes! Yes! Need to see Corgi's video!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Here's a bedtime story: 

Would you pay $1,100 for a kilogram of specialty coffee beans? What if they were pooped out by an elephant?
It may sound like the stuff of satire, but that's exactly what's on the menu at four Maldives resorts and one in Thailand. The Anantara Hotels, Resorts and Spas properties offer Black Ivory Coffee, a specialty brew made with beans digested and "naturally refined" by Thai elephants.
According to a release, the off-kilter process engenders the beans with a special quality:
Research indicates that during digestion, the enzymes of the elephant break down coffee protein. Since protein is one of the main factors responsible for bitterness in coffee, less protein means almost no bitterness. ​Only about 50 kilograms of the stuff are available for purchase, and each one will cost the adventurous drinker $1,100 per kilogram. About.com figures that amounts to about $50 a cup. For comparison sake, 16 oz. of Starbuck's House Blend retails for only $11.95 on its web site.
Of course, the notion of roasting pooped-out beans isn't a new one. In 2010, word spread about what was then thought to be the most expensive coffee in the world: kopi luwak, a Southeast Asian brew made from coffee berries passed through the digestive tract of an Asian palm civet. 
At the time, kopi luwak went for $100-600 a pound -- cheap compared to Black Ivory Coffee.


----------



## corgi

Oh no! The video must be destroyed..and soon! The only thing that kept me from dying of embarrassment was the thought that I didn't know any of those people there. Then I found out hubby videoed the whole thing. 

Know the song "Apple bottom jeans"?

Yeah.

That was the song that was playing

Enough said.


----------



## AlexS

Oooh look, alpha order for easy reference, aren't I the bees knees. LOL



Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
NVR = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan


Ladona, message me your addy, and I will send you some.  Edit to add, if I get your addy, I will message your hubby for that video. It's only fair we need to see that. 
And what's the issue to being called up by the clown? I live for that stuff, I am usually jumping up and down, me, me, choose me!


----------



## Farmchic

We have to see that video!!!! Come on!! Please!!



Here's a picture to go along with the bedtime story


----------



## nvr2many

Me too Alex! When I went to Hawaii, I was the one dancing with the Tahitian men, lol. We must see the videooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## AlexS

Where is your video of that Melinda? 

If you share, she might.


----------



## Ladytrails

I think we need some of that beaver butt natural vanilla flavoring to go along with the naturally refined elephant-assisted coffee!  You first.


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails - we require a name!!! It's the law....


----------



## corgi

There is no way I can allow the video to hit the world wide web. Tell you what...one day, when we all meet up in person, I will share it then. :lol:

To make up for it, I will share something else embarassing that happened tonight at the rodeo.

Hubby and I have been going there for 3 years. It is held every month May-Sept. 

There is a cowboy that walks around the outside of the arena. He is always in a nice long sleeved button down shirt, dark jeans, boots, and a nice light colored hat. Until the sun goes down, he wears sunglasses. It is his job to keep people off the fence.

He has been the topic of conversation every time. Usually because when I take someone else with us, they comment on how hot they think he is. One of my girlfriends has a huge crush on him from afar. When she can't go, she always asks me if he was there..and he always is.

So tonight, hubby and I are scanning the stands, trying to find a place to sit and Mr. Cowboy walks up to us and says "You are blocking the way" and I immediately apologize and move to the side.

He starts laughing and says "You don't know who I am, do you?"

And I think " yeah, you are the cowboy that Lisa has a crush on and someone who is always a topic of convo with my friends"

But I just shake my head no.

And he says....

(Wait for it...wait for it)

He says "I am your farrier!"

OMG!!!!!!!,:shock:

He is! He is my farrier and has been for over a year. I see him every 6 weeks like clockwork. 

I am always one of his last appointments of the day. He wears old jeans, tee shirts, no hat.

My farrier is Mr. Hot Rodeo Guy and I had no idea!!! 

I said I was so sorry that I didn't recognize him and then he said it was probably because when I see him at the farm, he is always bent over.:shock:

I introduced him to hubby who is laughing so hard he can hardly stand up because he knows how many of my friends have drooled over him and here he is my farrier. I am very lucky hubby is not a jealous man because now he knows my farrier can be kinda hot when he cleans up. :lol:

My mind is totally blown.


----------



## AlexS

Corgi, and with that I take your woman card. Heck a hot guy when he is dirty, is better, no? 

Geez, you are just mistaken.  


Sadly I looked up my baseball hottie the other day, the guy I blow kisses to and freak when he blows one back.... erm he's 23. My oldest former kid is 23. 

I am only 37, but still, this kid is 14 years younger than me. That makes me feel bad for a bit, but I will blow him a kiss at the next game too. Hell he's legal, and I am married so he's safe, for now. 

He walked past us at the last games, and the kids all yelled 'Derrick' as they know I'd like to meet him, or kiss him, or something. He didn't look back, but isn't he about 6'4'' and just athletic looking. Tall, slim, built. Just as hunk of flesh. 

Brad calls me a dirty old lady. LOL. He wishes.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> one of my favorite funnies


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Alex~ Sorry no video. I think if I dig really hard I may be able to come up with a photo, it was a longggggggggg time ago. I was in my early 20's.

Ladona~ Awesome story! So, how long did it take you to get on the phone or text everyone of your gf's and tell them who he is??? Bah ha ha ha! Love it!


----------



## nvr2many

And Alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx! Shush! I know I have told you that my hubby is younger than me, hehehehe! :lol: And I am not a dirty ol' woman! :rofl:


----------



## corgi

Alex, I always thought my farrier was a good lookin guy, but I never looked at him as more than the guy that trims my horse's feet. 

I always thought rodeo guy was a good lookin guy, but never really drooled like my girlfriends did. But there is something to be said for a man in a cowboy hat! 

Please don't revoke my woman card! LOl

I still can't believe he is the same guy.

Melinda, I texted Lisa the moment my butt hit the bleachers and then sent the others messages on fb!


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> Alex~ Sorry no video. I think if I dig really hard I may be able to come up with a photo, it was a longggggggggg time ago. I was in my early 20's.


Is there another reasonable answer other than get digging? 







nvr2many said:


> And Alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx! Shush! I know I have told you that my hubby is younger than me, hehehehe! :lol: And I am not a dirty ol' woman! :rofl:


how young? 




corgi said:


> Alex, I always thought my farrier was a
> good lookin guy, but I never looked at him as more than the guy that trims my horse's feet.
> 
> I always thought rodeo guy was a good lookin guy, but never really drooled like my girlfriends did. But there is something to be said for a man in a cowboy hat!
> 
> Please don't revoke my woman card! LOl
> 
> I still can't believe he is the same guy.
> 
> Melinda, I texted Lisa the moment my butt hit the bleachers and then sent the others messages on fb!



I think your woman card is up for the vote? A sweaty dirty guy is hotter, and you missed that. So let's vote ladies. 

My farrier is cute, not hot, and he talks about the ladies at barns who fall over him. I keep him in check, and tell him if he was bagging groceries, he'd be single. 
He replies, I know I looked in the mirror as a teen and thought I'd better be a farrier or a vet, but he wasn't smart enough to be a vet. 

That's about right. He's cute, but he's built and being a farrier he's more cute than other professions. 

It's funny, when I check him and say that stuff, I have a big smile, ie, don't take offense, I am joking. His good natured self admits if he was bagging groceries, he's be single., he has a big smile back He's a good guy.


----------



## nvr2many

No, I do not feel like digging! And I am not telling!!!Hehehe. Oh and you gals are lucky! I have a farrier that probably looks a lot older than he is!!!!! He looks to have had a hard life!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> No, I do not feel like digging! And I am not telling!!!Hehehe. Oh and you gals are lucky! I have a farrier that probably looks a lot older than he is!!!!! He looks to have had a hard life!


Must be married with children.:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Oh Stan!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Have been scanning posts, & can't resist this reply: as for the funny bits, I'd love to try a good, strong cup of tea. AlexS is right, American tea sucks. Tried milk often over years; yes, turns to 0. Ginger nuts, Stan, sounds yummy..in a real cup of tea! As for beaver butt..luckily, am poor, so don't do creamer additives anyway, just coffee & dangerous Denver water (over the years, has gotten cloudy..cloudier..oh,dear,way cloudier...) I also like green tea. Sounds like a good all around alternative, but still have to use the water!


----------



## tjtalon

If I can be on your list: tjtalon, cal me tj, that's my nickname. My name is Terry.


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> AlexS is right



I LOVE you. TJT. 


Everyone else you hear this impartial wisdom, I don't much care if they don't. I might quote it every week.


----------



## AlexS

Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
NVR = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry.


----------



## Stan

Married with children


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Alex = Alex
> Celeste = Celeste
> Corgi= Ladona
> Critter = Lori
> Farm Chic = Sherry
> NVR = Melinda
> Roadyy = Rick
> Stan = Stan
> TJTalon - TJ = Terry.


 
I'm not last anymore, welcome, Terry


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks AlexiS! I love you too. Everyone here is so nice , & accepting of me. Makes me feel good, & I'm looking forward to Monday's chores @ SkyView (not an expensive "place", I think I expressed that; Janice's home, her stalls, her land,her horses & boarder's horses). want to take my camera, so afterwards maybe I can send a couple of pics. Just looking forward to being on the place.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, no, Stan, put me as last forever. It's always a good place to start, I reckon!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan I really like your picture. wish I could meet you.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Stan I really like your picture. wish I could meet you.


 
Thats an old painting done of me when on holiday 10 years ago.

After my surgery!.
Tummy tuck. Chest lift. Got rid of the man boobs. Lifted the butt of the deck and stiched it back on the bottom of my backbone. Filled out the arms, improved the nose, not to mention the bags under the eyes. Botox in the brow, and the other wrinkled parts. Could not do anything with the hair today gone tomorrow and it did not come back but thats o/k polish the dome up to a high shine. Add a picket fence around it and its a skating rink for the flies. 

I now have the body of a young adonis. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter65 = Sandi
NVR = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry.

Just popping in for a sec. Today is Hunters first jumping show, just a local pony club but am so excited. I wish I could ride him but I haven't ridden english in years. Picts/videos to come later!


----------



## Farmchic

Have fun! I'd give him first place just cause he's cute! :wink:


----------



## Koolio

I'm just sitting here catching up on the last few days posts with my cup of elephant dung coffee and beaver butt creamer. Gotta say, that I really prefer beaver tails to beaver butt coffee creamer, but some days you can't be too picky.

I think we need to start a farrier appreciation day. To ensure this day is a success, everyone needs to take pics of their farrier and post them here so the "older women" in the crowd can appreciate them.  My farrier is a great guy and a good farrier, but I think he is nearly young enough to be my son. I'll have to keep an eye on him and see how he matures and "fills out".

Yesterday we got the new section of fence finished around the barn and have most of the construction equipment out of the barn now. Poor hubby has given up a ton of motorcycling time to help get the barn done. I think the main lights are going in today and then he can focus on riding his bike for a while. We are having a BBQ / barn party for my daughters high school graduation at the end of the month, so I need to look for some fun festive lights to hang in the rafters. A good old fashioned barn stomp is the perfect way to celebrate.

For the list, my name is Tracey.


Good luck at your show today Hunter!


----------



## Farmchic

oooo I love party planning! Are you on pintrest? You have to go there for ideas! I threw a huge kids Barnyard Bash last year. LOVE IT!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi All! Quick Check In From The Atlanta Airport...Ready FoR The Last Leg ToDallas!!! WishMeLuckTomorrow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Good luck Nicker!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Good luck Nicker

I'll post a pic of my farrier but it would be for the boys. She is a cutie too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ThankYou!!!! IHaven't Done A COnference In A While. HopeICan Leave My Nerves Behind!!

MyFarrier Is Amish.....No Pics!!! hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Farmchic said:


> Have fun! I'd give him first place just cause he's cute! :wink:


Thank you I totally agree


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all. You gals were busy last night getting all silly with the hot cowboys and farriers. I guess I'm lucky too my farrier is hot. Too. I have a picture sorry maybe a better pic this week ast horses are over due 


















And yes Alex dirty hit men are hotter than clean ones. Hehehe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Sandi good luck at the show. Ours got rained out. Booooo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Just passing some time................


----------



## Celeste

Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry.


Hunter's not on there yet


----------



## nvr2many

Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry


----------



## Ladytrails

*Horse Camping*















First horse-camping experience was a success. I was able to get DH's Sportz truck tent up and furnished within 15 minutes - I was expecting a crisis with that, so was very pleased with how that worked out. This picture shows the tent right after it went up, before I got the campsite organized; and then I forgot to take a good picture of my little home away from home. BTW, the LQ horse trailer next door is NOT mine...

Rode twice, with 2 groups of friends. I decided to come home last night instead of this AM because of heavy storms moving in last evening. (I didn't think camping in the rain, high winds and possible hail would contribute to a drama-free first horse-camping experience!) 

The only drama was that Windy rolled in her pen after the last ride yesterday and got her legs through the corral panels; she was able to pull them back out herself but in the struggle she ended up with some missing hide off her cannon bones and knees and fetlocks on 3 of the 4 legs. Nothing serious except one fetlock looked puffy afterwards. We hosed her down at the site, and then she calmly rode home wearing an improvised ice bag made out of a ziplock and dish towel (now a barn towel, LOL) and a roll of Vetwrap to hold it all together. (With Grace, I thought of you - I remembered Kes getting her wraps undone and panicking in the horse trailer...fingers were crossed that the old Vetwrap in my trailer was still "sticky enough"). Wrapped her in tendon wraps overnight with Sore-No-More and she's still a little puffy this AM but if I didn't know what I was looking for I wouldn't notice it. She seems not to be lame at all today. 

Used my new Camp Chef cookstove and it is super easy to put up and down, and heats in a flash. My new camp percolator makes great coffee and enough to share. I don't need that much power for camping but I wanted something I could use for canning this summer, outdoors. It will be perfect. 

I will try to post a picture of the trail ride but I'm not in it, LOL. The pics that I’ve seen of me so far, taken by others, show a fluffy white lady on a round tobiano horse. Not flattering at all so they’re not going on the ‘net! In the pics I took of my friends on the ride, I loved how the sun was casting speckled shadows through the trees, and the lovely contrast of the green hills and blue skies. It was a beautiful weekend. 

Koolio, your new barn is beautiful. You’ve done a great job with your design plan and choices you’ve made! 

TJ, enjoy your horse time!

My farrier is truly young enough to be my son. He’s very skillful and also a very nice guy and we’ve become good friends over the years. I tell him that he needs to remember to be respectful of his elders and watch his mouth when he’s teasing me – he spends 99% of his time around me bent over with his butt within reach of my boot!:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

great pictures of your camping trip. that looks nice


----------



## Critter sitter

I have been sluggish all day ,so I just had a cup of iced Beaver butt


----------



## Ladytrails

I like my elephant refined beans unflavored, LOL. I've had half a pot all by myself today!


----------



## nvr2many

Mine are flavored with chocolate mocha, not sure if there is any beaver butt in there or not! Am I crazy? Cause I really don't care, :lol:.

And why am I the only one on the west coast?? That means I am always behind!


----------



## Celeste

Alex = Alex
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry

Lady Trails and With Grace. Want to add your names? Anybody else that's been missed?


----------



## Farmchic

[quoteI have been sluggish all day ,so I just had a cup of iced Beaver butt ][/quote]

:rofl:



Just came in for a break from painting/staining. 

I cared at first but then I was like ah what the heck, something is going to kill me, might as well be beaver butt. :shock:

I can't afford the elephant dung coffee. That sounds pretty pitiful doesn't it? To poor to even buy something an elephant pooped out.:?

I tell you what probably makes me weird is I can actually understand someone being so desperate for coffee that they use the beans from elephant dung!

But those people who first decided to taste the anal secretions of a beaver...........I have no idea what to even say about that.


----------



## Hunter65

Well we almost got rained out too, it was absolutely pouring on the way to the barn. Thankfully it stopped before we rode up to the riding club.
As I figured Hunter would get excited with all the other ponies and people around. Poor Ashley, as soon as they walked into the warm up arena he started bucking and rearing, she stayed on good girl! She rode him around for a while and got some of the bugs out. In her first round they were just doing crosspoles and he bucked part way through. When they went to 2 foot she did pretty good except at the combination which he had never done before. Third round he did great except a pole down. So proud of my little brat. Will post link to last round soon.
Here is my pony with his ribbon, they gave him one just because it was his first day.


----------



## Farmchic

Don't let them fool you, they gave him the ribbon cause he's so dang cute!!

Glad everyone made through ok. That's always my goal when showing 
#1 stay on
#2 everyone exit the ring unharmed


----------



## Hunter65

Farmchic said:


> Don't let them fool you, they gave him the ribbon cause he's so dang cute!!
> 
> Glad everyone made through ok. That's always my goal when showing
> #1 stay on
> #2 everyone exit the ring unharmed


Thanks I know tee hee.
It was funny because right after Ashley said well no one fell off, Galen fell off the next round. He is a pretty good little rider for 13 and they had a fantastic round til the last fence...

Ladytrails does that ever loo like fun. You would love to come to vacation property. 10 acres for the ponies and thousands of acres out back for riding!


----------



## Hunter65

Video, hope it works
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151623849933080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater


----------



## Celeste

He was very excited, but I think he was starting to calm down by the end of the video. Good job staying on! I bet he'll do much better next time.


----------



## Ladytrails

Sandi, Hunter is a cutie! I agree with Celeste, it looked like Ashley was able to calm him down and he was thinking about the jumps instead of just being worried about jumping whatever was in front of him by the end of the round. He is a doll; I would have given him a ribbon, too!


----------



## nilesteresa

Hi All! Just joined the forum and I found this thread for the just a tad over 40 group! Hope you don't mind me tagging along! 

I'm a 46 year old who, after years and years of paying for my daughters lessons, shows, horses, etc. etc. decided that its my turn! I got my first horse last October and I'm enjoying every minute of it. I would consider myself extremely green. You would thing that after 15 years of being around my daughters and watching her I would have paid a little more attention! But now she gets to help me out! 

Thankfully, my mare Nova is a sweetheart and is very patient with me! She's a 10 year old Paint mare. I'm currently driving myself crazy trying to find out if she's registered or not. I know her sire/dam were but I can't find her. 

I look forward to reading everyone's posts and hope that my newbie questions/comments aren't too much of a eye roller to you!


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> He was very excited, but I think he was starting to calm down by the end of the video. Good job staying on! I bet he'll do much better next time.


I never got it on video but he was really bucking and rearing in the warm up ring. He almost went over on her. I told her I am going to have to pay her danger pay. I think that video was their third round, he was better by then.


----------



## Hunter65

nilesteresa said:


> Hi All! Just joined the forum and I found this thread for the just a tad over 40 group! Hope you don't mind me tagging along!
> 
> I'm a 46 year old who, after years and years of paying for my daughters lessons, shows, horses, etc. etc. decided that its my turn! I got my first horse last October and I'm enjoying every minute of it. I would consider myself extremely green. You would thing that after 15 years of being around my daughters and watching her I would have paid a little more attention! But now she gets to help me out!
> 
> Thankfully, my mare Nova is a sweetheart and is very patient with me! She's a 10 year old Paint mare. I'm currently driving myself crazy trying to find out if she's registered or not. I know her sire/dam were but I can't find her.
> 
> I look forward to reading everyone's posts and hope that my newbie questions/comments aren't too much of a eye roller to you!



Welcome to our zany thread. Very awesome group of people here! No eye rolling... well unless you've been here a while.


----------



## nvr2many

nilesteresa said:


> Hi All! Just joined the forum and I found this thread for the just a tad over 40 group! Hope you don't mind me tagging along!
> 
> I'm a 46 year old who, after years and years of paying for my daughters lessons, shows, horses, etc. etc. decided that its my turn! I got my first horse last October and I'm enjoying every minute of it. I would consider myself extremely green. You would thing that after 15 years of being around my daughters and watching her I would have paid a little more attention! But now she gets to help me out!
> 
> Thankfully, my mare Nova is a sweetheart and is very patient with me! She's a 10 year old Paint mare. I'm currently driving myself crazy trying to find out if she's registered or not. I know her sire/dam were but I can't find her.
> 
> I look forward to reading everyone's posts and hope that my newbie questions/comments aren't too much of a eye roller to you!


WELCOME!!! 

I think we all should have done what Alex first suggested and put our names in our signature box. I am never gonna get it all strait! I need to write it down!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Celeste said:


> Alex = Alex
> Celeste = Celeste
> Corgi= Ladona
> Critter = Lori
> Farm Chic = Sherry
> Hunter = Sandi
> Koolio = Tracey
> NVR2 = Melinda
> Roadyy = Rick
> Stan = Stan
> TJTalon - TJ = Terry
> 
> Lady Trails and With Grace. Want to add your names? Anybody else that's been missed?


I'm still lurking. 

Dave


----------



## Celeste

Alex = Alex
AnotherHorseDad = Dave
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry

There is no way I can stay unconfused. Everybody needs to put their name in their signature. If you don't want it in every thread, just type it in for us old folks with less than stellar memory.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Celeste said:


> There is no way I can stay unconfused. Everybody needs to put their name in their signature. If you don't want it in every thread, just type it in for us old folks with less than stellar memory.


Done ...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Made it to the great state of Texas with great success! To,or row will be the BIG day of sharing what is within my book for teachers.....hoping I can say what I want to say intelligently!!!!:shock::lol::lol:

Here are a couple shots as we drove to our destination, Killean, TX? Beautiful county...warm too! 90's! A dry warm, compared to where I come from....hate our humidity.

Enjoy! Will keep you posted!! I've enjoyed all the posts as I waited for my planes!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

More scenery!


----------



## Critter sitter

Love the pictures Nicker. Have fun in texass


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Good luck Nicker
> 
> I'll post a pic of my farrier but it would be for the boys. She is a cutie too!


 
I'm waiting.:wink:


----------



## AlexS

Great job Sandi. 

And thanks to Celeste for keeping up the list of names every page I was copying the last list, but you kept on it. 

Today I was woken at 7, grrrr to go with Brad and the kids to a VW car show. Good lord, Brad zones in on the rusted out stands of people selling stuff, and then there was drag racing too, it took them all about 15 seconds to get to nowhere. Holy bored out of my skin. Brad claims it's how he feels at horse shows, oh purlease, it's not close to being that boring.

Welcome Nilesteresa. Generally a good bunch here, well then there's Stan.


----------



## Roadyy

Too many to respond to..Glad to see so many posts since I left work Friday.
Welcome to the new tribe members and hope you enjoy the readings as well as join in the antics. PLEASE take everything with a smile and a laugh.

I read all of the posts with a smile and glad everyone had a great weekend.

I had DW and MIL go pick up a couple of rolls of hay Friday while I was at work and happened to look it over Saturday to find a severe case of mildew, sticks and pine cones in one of them. I was disgusted! He will be getting a call today. 

I took Saturday off(rare choice for me to make) and hung out with my daughter Amber and the horses. We worked on their loading skills and they did good for the most part. I had all of them to the point of wanting to go in the trailer, but never let them go all four in. I made the mistake of thinking I would only be out there for an hour or two and ended up being out there from 7- 11:30. I didn't eat breakfast and only took one bottle of water so when 11:30 rolled around the heat took it's toll on me. I got back to the house, got food and cool water in me then took a nap til around 2:30 and went back out for some grooming before getting Amber up on Doc for some bareback riding.
Yesterday was on and off rain so I lounged in front of the tv watching old westerns all day. Didn't go to church since Michelle's foot was really bothering her and she had the tail end of a migraine.

Pics to make up for the rambling..


----------



## Farmchic

_Roadyy, glad to hear you had a good weekend! Do you normally feed round bales? It looks to me like you probably got a bale that was laying on the bottom on the ground. Usually the out side of a round bale does look pretty rough but after the first layer it is all good. I'm sorry if I'm telling you something you already know. _
_I've had my horses eat a hole straight through the center! I always say it looks like a hostess commercial "where's the cream filling"  _


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, I leave 2 round bales out for 24/7 access for 6 horses who only see the inside if a stall at feeding time. This was a new supplier who has been advertising tifton 9 for $35 a round so I sent DW and MIL with both trucks to get it. I guess I learned my lesson and showed Michelle what to look for from now on if I send her for more. Make them roll it to look for anything that bad as well as sticks and pine cones. I still need to call and see what the guy has to say for it.

You are right about me knowing about the outer edges, but this was a couple of layers deep as if it has been sitting on the ground under piles for a very long time or in low lying area where it was in water. I think he saw a couple of suckers who didn't know any better and dumped his worthless hay on them. I'm going to set it on fire this evening when I get home with the premium coastal to replace it. I would much rather pay $55 a roll for premium coastal than $35 for crap from someone who deals like that.


----------



## Roadyy

DW called and said she spoke with the hay guy and he was disgusted about it.(Yea I bet) Said he believed her about the mildew, sticks and cones and asked her to come get a replacement roll Wednesday. I can't go this time either because he is only open during regularly business hours like a bank..He sells it from his normal business property in town and apparently doesn't stay after hours without a call.

I explained to her about making them roll it around to get a good look at it to try to look for any bad signs.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Yes, I leave 2 round bales out for 24/7 access for 6 horses who only see the inside if a stall at feeding time. This was a new supplier who has been advertising tifton 9 for $35 a round so I sent DW and MIL with both trucks to get it. I guess I learned my lesson and showed Michelle what to look for from now on if I send her for more. Make them roll it to look for anything that bad as well as sticks and pine cones. I still need to call and see what the guy has to say for it.
> 
> You are right about me knowing about the outer edges, but this was a couple of layers deep as if it has been sitting on the ground under piles for a very long time or in low lying area where it was in water. I think he saw a couple of suckers who didn't know any better and dumped his worthless hay on them. I'm going to set it on fire this evening when I get home with the premium coastal to replace it. I would much rather pay $55 a roll for premium coastal than $35 for crap from someone who deals like that.


The BO cut the Grass around the pastures and roadway area and thought it would be a good idea to put the "grass" in 2 empty stalls and asked me to feed it to the Horses.. 

um when I said it was long enough to bale I didn't mean to put Wet fresh cut grass in a stall to mold for me to feed GRRRRRRRRR.
I won't let my horses eat that CRAP


----------



## Roadyy

Well then wash it off of the grass before feeding it then... gosh. That was isn't hard to figure out...;-)


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Well then wash it off of the grass before feeding it then... gosh. That was isn't hard to figure out...;-)


Rick!! I think you know what I mean.


----------



## With Grace

Celeste said:


> Alex = Alex
> Celeste = Celeste
> Corgi= Ladona
> Critter = Lori
> Farm Chic = Sherry
> Hunter = Sandi
> Koolio = Tracey
> NVR2 = Melinda
> Roadyy = Rick
> Stan = Stan
> TJTalon - TJ = Terry
> 
> Lady Trails and With Grace. Want to add your names? Anybody else that's been missed?



Sorry! Been soo dang busy I've had no online time!! Trying to catch up everyone I promise!

With Grace= Theresa


----------



## Critter sitter

Happy to see you back Theresa


----------



## nvr2many

Alex = Alex
AnotherHorseDad = Dave
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry
With Grace = Theresa


----------



## Roadyy

Now that is nearly a man's dream list.


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda has seen it but have the rest of you?

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/speed-racer-why-does-make-me-209946/

it is a fun thread.. I started But has taken off and is great!


----------



## Critter sitter

here are a few pictures from saturday

4h 
Best Buds


waiting


----------



## Critter sitter

and after the Rain out we went to the barn and I took a few there too.

girls found a baby painted turtle..



little road ride....


the mares and Foals down behind our back pasture. So CUTE!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Sooooooooooo Lori, how is the husband situation going???


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Sooooooooooo Lori, how is the husband situation going???


Well I guess I shall see tonight on that Front..

he was gone all weekend at Stepdads with his kids and "their" shows.

we have talked on the phone but not in person
At least the Wind is Calm. That helps


----------



## Roadyy

Prayers sent for a positive outcome, hun.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Prayers sent for a positive outcome, hun.


 Thank you
He may be a Butthead but I love him all the same.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you
> He may be a Butthead but I love him all the same.


Yep! Know that feeling. Butthead but he's your butthead, :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I forgot............... It is my anniversary today! Two years, lol. We are going to drive to the coast and walk on the sand and have awesome pizza that they only have there and maybe hit the casino. Yay!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh I forgot............... It is my anniversary today! Two years, lol. We are going to drive to the coast and walk on the sand and have awesome pizza that they only have there and maybe hit the casino. Yay!!!


that sounds like a blast.. Have fun


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Anniversary!!!


I thought pizza was a pretty common food across many countries??? huh,,who knew...


----------



## nvr2many

Bah ha ha ha! Funny Rick and thank you! We can only get this yummy pizza there! It's the best! And thank you Lori!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our newbies! Sandi-I wish Hunter had not acted up, but he sure is a cutie & glad he did get a ribbon.

Had a tooth pulled last week-I'm recuperating-this is my last day of anti biotics.

The neighbors' cat that hangs out over here, brought us her kittens today-4 gray tabbies-she is an excellent mom, & they all look healthy, but we don't need 4 more kitties hanging around. Hope their owners come back from their trip soon. (we already have 3 cats of our own). This brings the neighbors cat total to seven & they all like our place better, although they do go home to eat-Yay!



____________
Kathy


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Above the road beyond NE Denver, on my way to SkyViewAcres to shovel poo.


----------



## tjtalon

Me I Addie. He's 28 y/o, Missouri Fox Trotter/Spotted Saddle Horse, gaited (I'll find out what that is later!)


----------



## tjtalon

More Addie.


----------



## tjtalon

Did poo this late morning; way hot couldn't do it long, but got 6 pens. Addie remembered me, & got cuddly. He's a good therapy horse. Next week will go earlier in a.m. to scoop poop when not so hot, now I know where the tools are, then have a lesson(horse behavior, maybe get on..maybe walk, hope so) Putting on another pic of Addie, so you can see his kind eye.


----------



## tjtalon

Trainer said am good to go for free lesson(s), 'cuz am working. Yay!


----------



## roseann

Hi, I have been lurking here since I joined so I guess I should step up and let you get to know me as I have been getting to know you all. I live in New Mexico, 43 yrs old in August. An avid animal and plant lover. I have two horses; Shadow Dancer is my 22 yr old Appy. I have had him 13 years now. My new mare is Geisha(reg. name Nancy Ann) a 9yr old Missouri Foxtrotter.
I consider myself a novice because of my confidence level and limited experience holds me back. 
I have been a vet tech and had horses as a child but had a long break before getting my Appy. He has basically been my only horse until 6 years ago when I was given the most amazing paint mare, whom was green broke and though I was never personally thrown I watched her dump many a friend. This translates into me being afraid to ride my new mare the way I know I can. My Appy was from a horse dealer and I found he many issue but I worked through them all and considered myself a good horse person and decent rider. I hate the little voices that now reside in my head telling me how terrible I really am. I know I can do it on one level, I just want to know where those darn voices came from. Ok. Enough of that.
I have five dogs, four cats, two rabbits, Button quail, chickens, ducks, three aquariums, and a goldfish pond. Plus a huge veggie garden and perennial beds. 
I am single and love it, live and care for my elderly Mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann

Hi, I have been lurking here since I joined so I guess I should step up and let you get to know me as I have been getting to know you all. I live in New Mexico, 43 yrs old in August. An avid animal and plant lover. Recently unemployed and thats a little stressful, but I am doing ok for now. 
I have two horses; Shadow Dancer is my 22 yr old Appy. I have had him 13 years now. My new mare is Geisha(reg. name Nancy Ann) a 9yr old Missouri Foxtrotter.
I consider myself a novice because of my confidence level holds me back. 
I have been a vet tech and had horses as a child but had a long break before getting my Appy. He has basically been my only horse until 6 years ago when I was given the most amazing paint mare, whom was green broke and though I was never personally thrown I watched her dump many a friend. This translates into me being afraid to ride my new mare the way I know I can. My Appy was from a horse dealer and I found he many issue but I worked through them all and considered myself a good horse person and decent rider. I hate the little voices that now reside in my head telling me how terrible I really am. I know I can do it on one level, I just want to know where those darn voices came from. Ok. Enough of that.
I have five dogs, four cats, two rabbits, Button quail, chickens, ducks, three aquariums, and a goldfish pond. Plus a huge veggie garden and perenni
I am single and love it, live and care for my elderly Mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you
> He may be a Butthead but I love him all the same.



They are all buttheads, just look at this statement... 




Roadyy said:


> Now that is *nearly* a man's dream list.



Stupid men! 




roseann said:


> I hate the little voices that now reside in my head telling me how terrible I really am.


Welcome Roseann. If someone tells you they have never been scared, I would call them a liar. It's a dangerous sport, it's natural to be aware of that. As to the voices, buy a personal music player, and blast your fav music while you ride. Hum, sing, do something to stop them. 

Imagine if those voices were stopping you driving, you would likely do something about them. Same deal here. 

And as far as being possibly terrible, well we all are, depending on who we compare ourselves to. No Olympic level riders here.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> They are all buttheads, just look at this statement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Roseann. If someone tells you they have never been scared, I would call them a liar. It's a dangerous sport, it's natural to be aware of that. As to the voices, buy a personal music player, and blast your fav music while you ride. Hum, sing, do something to stop them.
> 
> Imagine if those voices were stopping you driving, you would likely do something about them. Same deal here.
> 
> And as far as being possibly terrible, well we all are, depending on who we compare ourselves to. No Olympic level riders here.



I like your attitude Alex!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!! I made it through my big day!! . A professional presenter I am not....but idea girl...I am! I had fun sharing what I do in my classroom, and got to sign some 'autographs' !!

We came back to the hotel from the gig...my copresenters went back to their room to regroup until dinner.... I was like...hell, I am in Texas I need BOOTS!! So I saw a boot store on the way back from the hotel, so I asked the hotel to take me there.......$200 later, I have beautiful new texan boot! :lol::lol:

Then it was time for dinner, so my friends and i met downstairs for dinner.....I talk to anyone that will listen and I ended up talking to the two gentleman next to me at the bar....my friends ate and left...I stayed a bit longer and chatted with the guys at the bar. I felt a bit weird that they left, but that is what we do ( husband and I do when out, so me staying and chatting is not unusual...we chat and enjoy our cocktails.... I hope my friends don't think I was out of line sitting there chatting with these two guys...or shall I say, flirting a bit, but quite harmless....nothing more than I would do in front of DH.... Anyway...I am now offiallcially on vaca....my job is over....I want to celebrate!!! Hope they are ok with me staying. No skin off their back...but but sometimes people are weird.... 

Isn't it funny how when you stay or hang out with different people for a few days you realize how different each of your lives are?!?!?! And for me....it makes me SO appreciate my husbands and my marriage!!!!!!!:lol: we've been married 15 years....and we have our ways...and I'm SO happy with that life!!!!:lol:

Here is a picture of me thoroughly enjoying my first Texan meal of chicken fried steak!!! Which btw...is beef...right???? Bc my colleagues think it's chicken..... I liked it....it didn't like me.....I don't do fried food well.:shock:


Welcome newbies!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Omg...I forgot the boots!!! What do you think of my new boots???? I saved room in my suitcase for souvenirs!! Lol. They are SOOOOO comfy!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Heck Knickers, you look fantastic!!! What did I miss, why were you interviewed?


----------



## Celeste

Gotta love chicken fried steak!


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ, you and your new Addie (spelling?) are both lovely! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us! Enjoy the lessons! 

Welcome to the newbies. Roseann, the voices have to be taught something else to say. Like, "you're so brave!".... No one is terrible who is trying to learn and improve their skills! (That's my mantra. I have a lot of guilt because of what I continually find out I've done, and am doing, wrong. In fact, my 34-year-old horse that I've had for 33 years has a home for life with me, because he didn't kill me when he would have certainly been justified to do so.) 

Critter, cute pics of the girls and the ride. That turtle is awesome! I've never seen one so small! I am fascinated by turtles, except for snappers. If I see a turtle trying to cross the road I'll pull over to carry it to the other side. It causes quite a stir on interstates; having a semi driver stand on the air brakes to stop, thinking damsel in distress, can be dangerous so I kind of stopped doing it on interstates, LOL.


----------



## Ladytrails

And sorry for the double post but I forgot to send congrats to Nickers! I knew you would do just fine. Great shopping score for those boots. And inquiring minds want to know, did you get all that steak inside you? Yes, it's beef. It's fried like chicken, but it's beef steak, usually tenderized round steak, if you need an explanation for those city folks!


----------



## roseann

I just realized I somehow managed a duplicate post. Sorry. Here is some of the country I ride through. I live two blocks off the BLM and have thousands of acres to ride. My friend rode my mare out amd my Appy back. 
My mare is really a.very good girl she is just buddy sour and very dominant and always testing. My friend was down for just a day. Normally I ride alone, no horse buddies close since she moved away. It was hard to see which pictures I chose as I am posting from my phone and the screen is tiny. I hope they are good ones.
Thanks Alex for the kind words.

RoseAnn


----------



## AlexS

Holy pics Roseann, I am an arena rider and that scares me. 

I assume your name is Roseann? dumb question, but we are making a list an all. 



American's I swear, how does a chicken steak make sense if it's not chicken?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> They are all buttheads, just look at this statement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Roseann. If someone tells you they have never been scared, I would call them a liar. It's a dangerous sport, it's natural to be aware of that. As to the voices, buy a personal music player, and blast your fav music while you ride. Hum, sing, do something to stop them.
> 
> Imagine if those voices were stopping you driving, you would likely do something about them. Same deal here.
> 
> And as far as being possibly terrible, well we all are, depending on who we compare ourselves to. No Olympic level riders here.


No Olympic level riders but some very experienced at falling off, If that was an olympic sport who would have the claim to the most impressive. My money is on Alex:lol::lol::lol: come back.


----------



## AlexS

Oh Stan, you made a bet you couldn't make. I'll take your trailer as payment. LOL. 

Shuddup!

I have fallen off three times in my life, once at a show, I don't remember if the horse refused a jump, I would guess, as I landed back first onto the jump - I remember the land. 

The other time I was a kid, 6 or younger, I don't remember it, but I know it happened. 

Last time I remember well, and it was embarrassing. I used to teach at a therapeutic riding barn for disabled kids. As the jumper in the group, I popped a horse over a few jumps as he was there on trial. I had no clue he neck reined, and I am not that. So we did a little jump, I must have knocked my reins slightly as he turned, significantly.

I was on my *** on the ground, wondering WTF happened. I got up, but couldn't really, as I ended up on crutches for two weeks. 

Stupid western horses. I had no idea they even existed. Owner opted to keep the horse. 

Worst part, kids play baseball next to the outdoor. As Mom's are bored they walk out and all watched me get dumped. They shreaked. Please don't do that, I am fine, even when I am not, you can all look away now.

So three times, what you got????


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Oh Stan, you made a bet you couldn't make. I'll take your trailer as payment. LOL.
> 
> Shuddup!
> 
> I have fallen off three times in my life, once at a show, I don't remember if the horse refused a jump, I would guess, as I landed back first onto the jump - I remember the land.
> 
> The other time I was a kid, 6 or younger, I don't remember it, but I know it happened.
> 
> Last time I remember well, and it was embarrassing. I used to teach at a therapeutic riding barn for disabled kids. As the jumper in the group, I popped a horse over a few jumps as he was there on trial. I had no clue he neck reined, and I am not that. So we did a little jump, I must have knocked my reins slightly as he turned, significantly.
> 
> I was on my *** on the ground, wondering WTF happened. I got up, but couldn't really, as I ended up on crutches for two weeks.
> 
> Stupid western horses. I had no idea they even existed. Owner opted to keep the horse.
> 
> Worst part, kids play baseball next to the outdoor. As Mom's are bored they walk out and all watched me get dumped. They shreaked. Please don't do that, I am fine, even when I am not, you can all look away now.
> 
> So three times, what you got????


A big handle on the front of my saddle :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Up top for thinking down the bottom for dancing:wink:


----------



## AlexS

I take that as being more than me.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I take that as being more than me.


 
My claim to fame.
The saddle on my first horse 17.2 clyde TB cross baby. A cheep saddle western, made in india slipped around the horse just as I had placed myself down in the seat. I ended up riding upside down.

I was very lucky Savannah just stood still while I was being untangled from the stirrups. If she had of panicked she would have killed me. That is why I have such large stirrups.

Same horse, same saddle, she went balistic and as her determination to remove me increased I decided it was time to leave. We were at a full height buck when I pulled the ejector cord and left the saddle. It was a long way down. But I did manage the 8 seconds required. 

Same horse different saddle came up to a creek while waiting for the horses infront to cross Savannah decided she wanted to join the horses that had already crossed. While walkig in circles she turned and jumped the creek. I followed a second behind landing in the saddle. You thought I had fallen off but this time NO.

Cheep saddle had a fibreglass tree and it had split enabling it to flatten and slipping around the horse. It was also the cause of her bucking when it finally gave out and clamped on her withers, and as my weight was added she went balistic.

Now I use breast straps, rear girth strap and crupper. And of course that bloody great handle:lol::lol::lol:.
I win the trailer is still mine.


----------



## Stan

O/K lets get into some photos of interesting places to ride.
Some of the photos are a little fuzzy I screwed up the camera setting


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, glad you were able to work it out for poop paid lessons and can't wait to see pics of you in the saddle.

Roseann, welcome and great pics of your trails. Can't wait to get to know you better and hear more about your neck of the country.

NM71, very pleased to hear your mic time went so well. Looks like you really enjoyed the trip and am pretty sure you made a couple guy's evening brighter with your light flirt and conversation. The boots look great.

Stan, love those pics of the trails and the stories. I have only fallen off one horse and it was the first time riding a new horse bareback. I had not gotten all the way set down when my buddy smacked it on the buttocks. I leaned forward to throw myself up into the correct position about the time she decided to release her back pressure. I ended up doing a front flip and landing on my feet and missed having hooves for lunch by about 4 inches when she bucked at me.


Alex my dearest yank. I'm not stupid darlin, ignorant sometimes, but not stupid..lol You should try some bologna, I hear it makes some woman horny.

















Who will recognize that comment?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all! Just a few minutes before we head out to present again.

Alex, I was asked to come down here to talk about my recently published book to teachers!! 

Purely through conversation, I think I might have earned myself another gig down here!! :thumbsup: this one on my own merit, not bc my coauthor was invited! That's a big deal!! You see my coauthor is a big, well known presenter...I'm here bc he invited me to join in this time bc the book is based around my classroom....but thru convo, I earned some respect all by myself!! That's a big deal to me!!

LT, I did my best in eating that whole dang steak.....we still had an hour car drive after that....not good!!! My belly was NOT happy! :lol:

Anyway, the pressure is off me today....I'm here to learn and generate ideas for book two!! :lol: I'm officially now on summer vacation!!:clap::thumbsup:

Have a good day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey roadyy, the little flirtation certainly didn't hurt my self esteem neither!, hahaha. Hell, when you reach 40, ya gotta take what you can get! :rofl: a bonus...the one gentleman was mid-thirties and cute!! Score one for me! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> American's I swear, how does a chicken steak make sense if it's not chicken?


Alex, you should really try it. It comes smothered in white gravy. I like it with mashed potatoes, fried okra, and sweet iced tea. (Lipton)


----------



## Farmchic

Two words Cracker Barrel


----------



## Farmchic

I've been busy in the barn and garden so I'm behind on reading everyone's posts. Sounds like everything is going well though. Thanks for all the pictures! It makes it so much more interesting doesn't it?
I've found my barn project is taking me much longer than expected. It's slow going staining boards that are already assembled and that have two years worth of dirt and grim on them. 
Yesterday I scrubbed down the wash stall, the metal had been sitting in our barn for quite awhile so it went up dirty and while I did spray it off when it was first finished it needed a good scrubbing. There are two sections that I need to stain to finish that area but had to be cleaned first. The wash stall was the cleanest it has ever been so I thought I would take a few pics. Who knows one day I may have a website again and this will save me from having to clean it for pictures LOL
I'm going to be whining about how sore and tired I am for some time it seems so you might as well have some pictures to go along with. 

Wash stall, I really need to add some sort of hook to hang my hose on or get one of those overhead thingys.








Tie stall, Cleaned and polyurthained over the weekend. I purposely left the bottom board because I'm thinking of painting the floor and bottom board with the Herculiner bed liner stuff.








Here's the tack room door again with trim painted.








And here's a sitting area next to what will eventually be tack lockers. Painted and polyurthained last week.








Feed room and shavings room, cross bucks have been painted but the rest needs poly.







You can also see in that picture the area above the stalls that get a coat of poly. 

Hay loft area, thinking of painting the ladder.














And a shot of the barn aisle. Cross bucks get painted and everything else poly.








Same with the ends where the doors are.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Alex, you should really try it. It comes smothered in white gravy. I like it with mashed potatoes, fried okra, and sweet iced tea. (Lipton)


MMMMM I think I know what is for lunch today!! they make the best here at the TS but no Okra .. I have to go to cracker Barrel for that.... hmmmm maybe I will call and get a order to go... Or maybe some chicken and dumplins MMMMMMMM


----------



## Critter sitter

Sherry when can I move in????


----------



## Farmchic

Too far for me : ( closest one is about 30 min away. What I hate about CB is that I like everything on the menu so it's a hard decision. I love their salads too. 

CS- enjoy


----------



## Farmchic

CS- anytime BYOB (bring your own brush)


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> CS- anytime BYOB (bring your own brush)


HAHA I'll Bring some refreshing drinks too.. Wow that barn is beautiful


----------



## corgi

Absolutely beautiful barn FC! Wow!

Glad things went well for you Nicker!

Sorry I am still using screen names...still can't keep names straight.

Stan, my hubby had his saddle come lose once and end up under the horse...luckily he bailed because the horse he was riding was a crazy mare that took off bucking!

TJ, so happy you found a place to take lessons! Addie looks very sweet!

Love all the pictures..thanks for sharing everyone. 

And thanks to all of you, now I want to go to Cracker Barrel for lunch and I am stuck with a PB sandwich.

Here is a pic of one of my favorite places to ride. It was taken up on a mountain while we were at Mcginnis Meadows Cattle Ranch in Libby, MT. I am very afraid of heights and we went up some treacherous terrain but I enjoyed every minute!


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladonna I'll take you to CB for lunch come on over!


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh and for all that are wondering 
Hubby and I had a very Nice LONG talk. 
All better. he is stressed with his work right now. "he tries to do to much and is very much a D personality.

Anyway We are all made up and even got to sleep in to 7 today!


----------



## Roadyy

Sherry the barn is magazine quality. Beautiful in all of it.


Ladona the view behind you is gorgeous and looking at the smile on your face I don't think the heights bothered you too much.

Lori, it's awesome news to hear your butthead was stressed about work and finally came around to realize what he was doing. Heres to many more years of sleep ins.

I've been researching some get-a-ways for our church board and found a place in Pine Mountain,Ga that rents cabins. The place looks beautiful with very nice amenities.


Here is the link to the cabin I am looking at. There are 5 couples and a single man so 11 bodies. Let me know what you think.

http://www.mountaintopinnga.com/where-to-stay/item/28-149-mountain-springs-rd-31830


----------



## Celeste

It looks nice Roadyy. Pine Mountain is fairly close to me. Have you looked into Callaway Gardens?

Edit: I just looked at it and realized that it is close to Callaway's. You can also stay in the gardens I think.


----------



## Critter sitter

I wouldn't want to be the single guy.. that would suck


----------



## Hunter65

Wow wow wow Sherry I am so Jealous I am drooling. Awesome barn. Ahh my dream.

Roseann fantastic pictures I would love to ride there, looks hot though.


----------



## Critter sitter

Now calling a my order into Cracker Barrel . want anything to go?


----------



## Farmchic

_If they have that Coca-Cola cake you HAVE to get it. If you like chocolate you will love it!_


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> _If they have that Coca-Cola cake you HAVE to get it. If you like chocolate you will love it!_


I don't know if they do or not it is not on the website I will ask.

I am ordering Chicken and dumplings and fried okra


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> It looks nice Roadyy. Pine Mountain is fairly close to me. Have you looked into Callaway Gardens?
> 
> Edit: I just looked at it and realized that it is close to Callaway's. You can also stay in the gardens I think.


I knew about that place and was one of the reasons I was looking at Pine Mountain. I had some friends that worked at Callaway Gardens some years ago.


----------



## AlexS

Congratulations Nicker, that's brilliant, well done. 

Didn't mean to call you stupid Rick.

Wow Farmchic, just wow! Your barn is absolutely beautiful. Stunning.


I am alone when I ride, so I have very few photos. 

The first was a pretty stupid photo to take as I was in trot and about to pop over that fence.


----------



## Celeste

Callaway Gardens is worth the trip. We usually buy season tickets but we haven't so far this year. You may want to compare prices of places to stay and tickets and such.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Congratulations Nicker, that's brilliant, well done.
> 
> *Didn't mean to call you stupid Rick.*
> 
> Wow Farmchic, just wow! Your barn is absolutely beautiful. Stunning.
> 
> 
> I am alone when I ride, so I have very few photos.
> 
> The first was a pretty stupid photo to take as I was in trot and about to pop over that fence.


I knew what you were trying to say, hun and took no offense. I give you my word I have no bad feelings towards you at all. In fact I hold very high respect for you.



Celeste, we are only looking for a 2 day stay at most and figure to go up on a Thursday night then head home Saturday afternoon. We all kinda feel bad for the single guy as his wife recently decided that she no longer wanted to be married.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Congratulations Nicker, that's brilliant, well done.
> 
> Didn't mean to call you stupid Rick.
> 
> Wow Farmchic, just wow! Your barn is absolutely beautiful. Stunning.
> 
> 
> I am alone when I ride, so I have very few photos.
> 
> The first was a pretty stupid photo to take as I was in trot and about to pop over that fence.


You were in trot and about to pop over the fence. Did you make it?. Oh what was the horse doing.

Its 6-00am Wednesday off to work now crims to see and nutbars to deal with.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Rick <hugs>

Laugh Stan, yes I worded that badly. We made it, it was a teeny tiny little fence.


----------



## nvr2many

Farmchic said:


> I've been busy in the barn and garden so I'm behind on reading everyone's posts. Sounds like everything is going well though. Thanks for all the pictures! It makes it so much more interesting doesn't it?
> I've found my barn project is taking me much longer than expected. It's slow going staining boards that are already assembled and that have two years worth of dirt and grim on them.
> Yesterday I scrubbed down the wash stall, the metal had been sitting in our barn for quite awhile so it went up dirty and while I did spray it off when it was first finished it needed a good scrubbing. There are two sections that I need to stain to finish that area but had to be cleaned first. The wash stall was the cleanest it has ever been so I thought I would take a few pics. Who knows one day I may have a website again and this will save me from having to clean it for pictures LOL
> I'm going to be whining about how sore and tired I am for some time it seems so you might as well have some pictures to go along with.
> 
> Wash stall, I really need to add some sort of hook to hang my hose on or get one of those overhead thingys.
> View attachment 209258
> 
> 
> Tie stall, Cleaned and polyurthained over the weekend. I purposely left the bottom board because I'm thinking of painting the floor and bottom board with the Herculiner bed liner stuff.
> View attachment 209266
> 
> 
> Here's the tack room door again with trim painted.
> View attachment 209274
> 
> 
> And here's a sitting area next to what will eventually be tack lockers. Painted and polyurthained last week.
> View attachment 209282
> 
> 
> Feed room and shavings room, cross bucks have been painted but the rest needs poly.
> View attachment 209290
> 
> You can also see in that picture the area above the stalls that get a coat of poly.
> 
> Hay loft area, thinking of painting the ladder.
> View attachment 209298
> View attachment 209306
> 
> 
> And a shot of the barn aisle. Cross bucks get painted and everything else poly.
> View attachment 209314
> 
> 
> Same with the ends where the doors are.
> View attachment 209322
> 
> 
> View attachment 209330


FC, can I be your new best friend??? WOW!!!!!!!! Looks so great! I am very envious of you!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would post some updated pics of Boo and his leg injury.




























You can see the knats on it after washing it before the salve goes on.


Just for comparison this was the start of it..


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks all for looking @ my me&Addie pics & commenting. Makes me feel good! Roaddy-Rick, soon I'll be in that saddle, & yes, Corgi-Ladona, Addie IS sweet. When Janice (instructor/owner of SkyView) took him out to take the pics, he even pulled her to get to me..this little boy "knows" something (Janice said "Oh! he sure does like you!") Cool. FarmChic-Sherry, your barn & the stall pics are beyond amazing, can I come clean?! (kinda like the scullery maid drooling to clean the fireplace grates in Windsor castle, just to be in the atmosphere..!)
Have a question: my poop-clean day yesterday was in 98+ temps. Got sick (well,just dizzy/nauseous/tachycardic abit; heat related), as not used to manual labor in high temps (or anywhere,for that matter). Have admitted here being abysmally out of shape. Need to implement something real soon: have a Gazelle glider, & various hand weights (2,5,&8#). For next Monday prep, should I just get on the Gazelle for cardiovascular to start? (then get into the weights for upper body strength,& have some ideas for core strength stuff). Just not sure where to start. Am attempting to build up from ground zero, as have badly neglected my body for quite awhile. Any suggestions?


----------



## Farmchic

Thanks all for your nice comments about the barn. Being married to a builder does have its perks  It's been a long road to where we are but we're happy here and there's always work to be done to keep the kids busy and out of trouble.

Tj- yes, your Addie looks like a sweetie : ) I bet the stall cleaning will get you in shape in no time. Can you start any earlier? or later even would be better than middle of the day. You could put a fan on you while you work, drink plenty of water and wear light clothing. 

Roadyy what happen to Boo? It does look so much better now. I love that wound kote spray, It's easy to apply and seems to keep the bugs off too. Can you get that where you are? 

CS- how was your lunch? did you get the cake?


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Sherry; yes, next Monday plan to be out there @ 830 am; gives me 2 hrs to plunk away @ cleaning, then a break, then lesson 1100 am-ish. No fans possible, these are all outdoor pens,but going to carry my water bottle along w/me (& next Monday supposed to be high 80s instead of high 90s..Colorado plains are so weird..) Worth it all to be around the horses (& this is all giving me motivation to finally take care of myself again!)


----------



## AlexS

Looks good Rick. 

TJT, when I am working outside in the heat, I literally spray myself off with the hose fairly often. I am also not adverse to dunking my full head in the water through. 
It's not fitness, or lack of that makes you feel that way, it's from working hard in the heat. You need to have a way of cooling off.


----------



## corgi

Rick, I would have freaked out if Isabella had an injury like that! But wow...it sure looks so much better!

I meant to welcome Rosanne and forgot in my last post. So..welcome!!!

Ok...I keep waiting for someone to ask why Alex's pics are upside down. Am I the only one that is seeing them upside down? Have I finally lost my mind? I was so afraid it would happen one day! LOL


----------



## Celeste

Alex's pics don't look upside down to me. You could have lost your mind, or I may have lost mine. When my kids were little I told them that they were driving me crazy. They said it wouldn't be a very far drive.


----------



## AlexS

You mind is long gone Ladona, we've all known, but didn't know how to tell you. LOL.


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Rick, I would have freaked out if Isabella had an injury like that! But wow...it sure looks so much better!
> 
> I meant to welcome Rosanne and forgot in my last post. So..welcome!!!
> 
> Ok...I keep waiting for someone to ask why Alex's pics are upside down. Am I the only one that is seeing them upside down? Have I finally lost my mind? I was so afraid it would happen one day! LOL


The only one seeing the photos upside down i'm afraid to say is you. No you have not lost your mind, though it may be a warning sign, but lets put it down to the beginning of those, senior moments, They start in the 40s and progress in frequency. As the years tumble along there is so much to look forward to, the surgery to put back inplace what gravity has moved, the raucous laughter followed by that wet feeling, then there is the never trust a fart faze (excuse my discription please) just to name a few of the exciting things you have to look forward to along with being a little forgetfull and loosing things. It starts with the mind.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Thanks all for looking @ my me&Addie pics & commenting. Makes me feel good! Roaddy-Rick, soon I'll be in that saddle, & yes, Corgi-Ladona, Addie IS sweet. When Janice (instructor/owner of SkyView) took him out to take the pics, he even pulled her to get to me..this little boy "knows" something (Janice said "Oh! he sure does like you!") Cool. FarmChic-Sherry, your barn & the stall pics are beyond amazing, can I come clean?! (kinda like the scullery maid drooling to clean the fireplace grates in Windsor castle, just to be in the atmosphere..!)
> Have a question: my poop-clean day yesterday was in 98+ temps. Got sick (well,just dizzy/nauseous/tachycardic abit; heat related), as not used to manual labor in high temps (or anywhere,for that matter). Have admitted here being abysmally out of shape. Need to implement something real soon: have a Gazelle glider, & various hand weights (2,5,&8#). For next Monday prep, should I just get on the Gazelle for cardiovascular to start? (then get into the weights for upper body strength,& have some ideas for core strength stuff). Just not sure where to start. Am attempting to build up from ground zero, as have badly neglected my body for quite awhile. Any suggestions?


 
O/K TJ its get the body back in shape time. This is the exercise regime I have recently embarked upon and its working.

Take two 20 pound potato bags one in each hand and hold them out stretched from your sides. Hold them in that position as long as you can but its O/K to let your arms drop to your sides, then lift again.

After a few days and if you are feeling stronger increase that to 50 pound sack and repeat the process, holding them at arms length out to your sides at shoulder height for as long as you can. By this time you will be feeling confident and much stronger so increase to 75 pound sacks.

Its taken me 6 weeks but I am at the 100 pound sack stage. YES, you read that right. I can lift a 100 pound potato sack in each hand to shoulder height.

Tomorrow I'm going for it so wish me luck. I'm going to put a potato in each sack.:lol: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

SORRY ALL

I have spent the day working with a particular nutbar who really gets under my skin and some of it has rubbed off on me. Tomorrow I will be better.


----------



## AlexS

TJT, did anyone warn you about Stan. I try to, if I didn't then I apologize. 

Something I do enjoy I bust on Stan or Rick, or Bruce when he was around, and I am just pinged like crazy from the ladies liking the post. They are like those gnats, and they just need knocking into tomorrow. 

I tell the foster kids all the time that I have balls I just wear them higher. I'll knock them down faster than Brad will. 

To all the newbs here, it's ok to get the men. So get em.


----------



## corgi

I did wake up this morning with a horrible case of vertigo so maybe I truly have lost my mind!!! Does that mean I don't have to go to work?


----------



## Roadyy

corgi said:


> I did wake up this morning with a horrible case of vertigo so maybe I truly have lost my mind!!! Does that mean I don't have to go to work?


Can't blame it on me darlin. I had my spell with it last week. lol


Thanks for all the comments on Boo's injury. He shows no signs of it bothering him at all. When I was working with him and the other 3 boys on trailer loading he was the only one who wanted to run the pasture to keep from being fed to the horse eating trailer. Guess he thought the other horses just tasted bad as they were spit back out, but he tastes good and would not be spit out. lol


Edit to add: I finished the welding on the other trailer last night and just need to add sealant around the edges of the new metal. I pulled it over out the driveway and stuck it over by the jeep.


----------



## tjtalon

ok, here's the plan: this Monday will hold a potato in each hand (sans sack,too much weight),dunk my head in a water trough, & the resident of who's pen I'm in will come over & eat the potatoes...win-win situation! Oh,Ladona,AlexS's pics look upright to me,but since I barely know one end of a horse from the other,perhaps I should refrain from comment (oh,wait,I know..the biggest end is where all the clean-up in the pens comes from)!


----------



## corgi

Ok...I know my mind may not be what it once was...and Rick has passed his vertigo on to me, but this is what I see. Photo evidence! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I can't see them on my laptop here at work due to her photo program being blocked. I looked at them on my phone and they are upright on there. Sorry hun, it looks like you need to be quarantined for 5-7 days until we determine the cause of your virus...lol


----------



## corgi

*big sigh of relief*

I just got on my desktop at work and they are right side up on there.

It must be an ipad fluke.

Silly apple.

I feel better. (Well, except for the fact that I keep losing my balance and my office is spinning... The drive to work was an adventure!)


----------



## Farmchic

They were upside down on my iphone too. Sorry I'm late chiming in. It did throw me for a minute as I had already looked at them on my PC and they were upright.
I think your going to be ok.

Stan, well we all know there's no hope for him.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, that was a very dangerous decision to drive while under the influence of Vertigo...Bad Bad girl!!!!


----------



## corgi

You were just enjoying the fact that I was questioning my sanity FC..I see how it is! :lol:

Rick...I know. But I promise I wouldn't have driven if I was worried it was going to be an issue. As long as I am sitting down, everything is fine. The vertigo is only really bad when I stand up or make a quick movement with my head..then everything gets all whirly.

I was careful to not make any quick movements with my head when I was driving this morning...i just had to keep reminding myself not to whip my head back and forth as I was listening to the hair bands channel on my sat radio. 

I have an easy commute...all cows and corn fields. Didn't end up in any of them so it's all good. I think my vertigo is allergy related so I took an allergy pill and hopefully it will kick in soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Been looking over a few places to go ride and found this place about 30 miles up the road. What do y'all think? Looks really nice to me.
Kitty's Crossroads - Home

They have an event coming up the weekend of July 5th and thinking of hauling up there for it. Hopefully will have Doc and Amber ready to join me.


----------



## Farmchic

looks like fun! I especially like their horsey playground.....reminds me I want to put in an obstacle course :-|


----------



## corgi

That looks like a great place to ride! 

The place I board has a "playground" for horses. Isabella is not amused. I take her through the "carwash" or the noodles and she will do it but doesn't seem to enjoy it. She WILL get up on the big tire because she knows it impresses me when she does it and she'll get a treat. She's a little bit food motivated.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> They were upside down on my iphone too. Sorry I'm late chiming in. It did throw me for a minute as I had already looked at them on my PC and they were upright.
> I think your going to be ok.
> 
> Stan, well we all know there's no hope for him.


mine too girls

silly apple
but look ok on mac..... hmmm


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Been looking over a few places to go ride and found this place about 30 miles up the road. What do y'all think? Looks really nice to me.
> Kitty's Crossroads - Home
> 
> They have an event coming up the weekend of July 5th and thinking of hauling up there for it. Hopefully will have Doc and Amber ready to join me.


wow I wanna go too!!! hehehe


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Oh, that was a very dangerous decision to drive while under the influence of Vertigo...Bad Bad girl!!!!


was thinking the same thing


----------



## Critter sitter

Uggg my arm is Killing me today.. Darn Doc!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> *big sigh of relief*
> 
> I just got on my desktop at work and they are right side up on there.
> 
> It must be an ipad fluke.
> 
> Silly apple.
> 
> I feel better. (Well, except for the fact that I keep losing my balance and my office is spinning... The drive to work was an adventure!)


Vertigo must be a world wide affliction at this time. Roslyn also has it accompanied with by vomiting and that perpetual head ache. Jokes aside Roslyn is also suffering. It first hit her 18 months ago and put her off her feet for 4 months. Hers was caused by a fault in the middle ear and cant be fixed.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear that for Roslyn. I guess that makes me lucky that mine only lasted a few seconds with a lingering lightheaded feeling the rest of that day.

I hope all of you are able to rid yourself of it soon and for good.


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, Try rubbing some Amber colored Listerine on your hurting arm. May have to do more ground work with him like we talked about when comes to trailer loading..hmmm


----------



## Critter sitter

ever hear of a silver royal saddle brand???
thoughts?


----------



## Farmchic

never heard of it, sorry


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> ever hear of a silver royal saddle brand???
> thoughts?


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/silver-royal-saddles-your-opinions-115332/


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/silver-royal-saddles-your-opinions-115332/


Thank you Rick thats what I thought. Not a good deal then I will Walk away from that deal


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you Rick thats what I thought. Not a good deal then I will Walk away from that deal


Your welcome darlin. What style and size saddle are you looking for?


----------



## tjtalon

oh dear..just reading thru on page 1030; yup,Ladona, they're upside down.


----------



## tjtalon

..but see you figged it out,cool.


----------



## Koolio

*Crazy day / week!*

What a week. Monday night there was an electrical fire at the high school where I used to teach resulting in the school being closed all week. This is the last week of classes and the start of departmental exams so kids are being routed to other locations to write and teachers we scattered all over central office to work.

I've been helping my boss practice for her motorcycle licence. The rules here are that a learner must ride with an experienced rider following in a car. Today at lunch I was following and lost her because I got boxed in by three other vehicles. When I tried to get back to the office to find her, there was an accident blocking the way and tying me up for three or four traffic light changes. All I could see were emergency vehicles and a big tarp on the road. I was panicked that she had been in an accident in the very few short minutes I got separated from her. I dont want to witness my boss getting killed in a motorcycle accident. As it turned out, she headed back to the office and had missed the accident completely. When I met her there, she said she had her test scheduled for 1:30 and needed me to escort her to the DMV. While all this is happening, there is a severe thunder storm warning, which was upgraded to a tornado watch and then a tornado warning. So my boss is doing her motorcycle licence road test in an impending tornado. I'm thinking this cannot end well.

I am waiting at the office to see if I need to escort her back from her test (she has no other ride) and they tell us to go home because the weather is going to get really bad. The sky is green and reports of funnel clouds touching down south west of us are coming in. The storm is tracking northeast right at us. I wait and worry and wait until finally she pulls in (without her licence) as it is raining buckets and the sky is green and they announce we are to stay put and that school busses have been held back and kids evacuated into schools. My daughter texts me and my kids are now starting to panic. My guts are roiling to match the sky.

I waited for about another 30 minutes and it looks like it is clearing so I head home and pick up the kids on the way. It was raining hard, but not too bad, however the busses are still waiting and the school is full of kids. We made it home safe and sound but my stomach is still in knots and my nerves are shot. I think I have water pooling in the new barn. I'm thinking a big glass of wine is a good idea right now...

How is your day?


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry for the scare, but glad all turned out well. I hope you are able to figure out the pooling water and get it corrected.


----------



## Stan

Arrived home from work and two horses were leaning over the gate watching the sheep that had escaped and were feasting on the lawn. Reminded me I have to place a couple of them in the freezer in the next few days.

Here in NZ its coming up to the shortest day 21 June, do you know what that means for you all in the northern parts it means your days will begin to slowly get shorter as you drift on down into autum in a couple of months so get out there and ride.

The horses decided to show how happy they were to see me and started runing and bucking, full of the joy of life, Just like Roslyn displays her joy when I return at the end of the day.:shock: Just for Alex to sink her teeth into

Bugs did a awsome buck and while in midair he kicked out it was great to see. Did not get it on film but got Stella in full flight. She is impressive when acting like a horse.
























Notice the above photo stella looking through the trees. See how they have been trimmed up to her head height just so she can see into the next paddock Smart of her to do that don't you think:evil: Not how I wanted the trees.


----------



## Roadyy

Spent some more time working with Trusty on loading in the trailer last evening after feeding them. Had him easily going in just before the back feet go in with only saying load up. Did this on both sides and am very happy with his progress.


Stan, I always give a whistle as I come through our gate into our pasture and whichever horses are in the pasture connected to ours always meet me between the gate and the barn. Once there they stand and wait for me to walk by with a soft rub down their side. Well, all except Jems as she still isn't fond of me coming up to her in the open. In thew stall she knows she doesn't get released until she gives me her head to touch.

The horses in the other pasture separated are always waiting at the gate into that pasture. They have learned to back off the gate when I get to it in order to get their feed and attention.

Koolio, did you figure out the water issue?


----------



## Farmchic

Koolio- sorry your day was so stressful! You need that wine, drink up!

Rick- It's great when they do what their supposed to! 

Stan- great pics!


----------



## corgi

My vertigo is gone! Must have been sinus related because it was gone by the time I drove home yesterday.
Stan, sorry to hear Roslyn is suffering so. I have had friends that have had to pretty much put their lives on hold due to it. I am lucky mine was just a temporary thing!

Koolio, as if the end of the school year isn't stressful enough!! Definitely drink some wine.

Our teachers are all gone for the summer and we are settling into the 12 month employee summer routine. Working 7-5 four days a week and getting Fridays off. There is talk of them sending us home early today due to some impending strong storms. Wouldn't break my heart. I would like to be home before they hit.

Tomorrow, hubby and I are planning on taking our corgi, Wyatt, out on our boat. He loves to swim. I will try and find a pic of him trying on his life jacket.

I have scheduled a MFR massage session for Isabella on Saturday. I figured it would be worth the money if it could help her loosen up a bit. Since she was used so hard as a polo pony, she has a lot of stiffness and it takes me about 40 minutes of light riding before she is loose enough to be totally sound at the trot. I hope it isn't a total waste of money. She loves being touched and massaged so if nothing else, it will be a relaxing hour for her.

Now ask me the last time I was willing to pay $100 for a massage for myself??? Ummm...never!


----------



## corgi

Found it!

He looks ready for his boating adventure doesn't he?

Ok...yesterday I was seeing pics upside down. This one is sideways. Don't know if it is just on my end or not. Maybe the vertigo isn't gone!!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks right side up here..














































Kidding,it is side ways..


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Your welcome darlin. What style and size saddle are you looking for?


i would like to get a 15inch barrel saddle fqb for the kiddo. I bought her one at Christmas. I hate it. It is very cheap.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan Great Pictures

Ladonna I love that cute Corgi and yes it is sideways.


Koolio I hope the water issue is a easy fix and things get smoother for you.. Just think Break is soon


I brought bre to work with me today. She will be cleaning the salon. 

Farrier comes tonight YAY


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> i would like to get a 15inch barrel saddle fqb for the kiddo. I bought her one at Christmas. I hate it. It is very cheap.


I gotcha. I only have the one 15" saddle in my arsenal. I saw an ad on CL yesterday for a package deal on 3 saddles and tack for $200. The saddles look like they are above the cheap grade, but below the top end. Hard to tell the size from the pics but 2 appear to be 15" or there abouts. Like I need more saddles(nvr2many) lol


----------



## Critter sitter

well some times I will by a Great saddle at a cheap price and fix up and resell last one I bought for 125 and sold for 350 i could have gotten 500 for it


----------



## Roadyy

The market for saddles sucks around here so I would be wasting my time and money to do that. I buy cheap as I can find then use it til I find someone who needs one. Sell to them at my cost and find another. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

here too but every once in a while you will find one for sale cheap "person not knowing what they have" and thats when you make your $$ only thing wrong with that saddle was somsilver was lifting I had it fixed for $7 and the lady at the saddle shop was amazed I paid so little she wanted to buy it off me


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok I am gonna post a thread but this saddle looks pretty good actually for its age.. 
there is no brand on it but do y'all know of a brand it looks like?


----------



## nvr2many

Hi everyone, not sure the brand but it is a cute saddle. Are those pink stirrups?


----------



## Critter sitter

yes ma'am


----------



## nvr2many

Rain!! That's all I have to say!


----------



## Roadyy

Not here unless you are under me while in the heat.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Rain!! That's all I have to say!


rain makes Corn


----------



## Critter sitter

roadyy said:


> not here unless you are under me while in the heat.


umm ewwww


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ Bah ha ha ha!


----------



## Roadyy

I can't help what happens when a chubby guy works in direct sunlight on a 95 degree day. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

I hate sweat .... Unless I am having fun making it!


----------



## Roadyy

I have fun working with the horses when they are pleasing me. lol


----------



## nvr2many

Well, I guess I will tell how the other night went. I don't really post on Tues. and Wed. because its my hubbys weekend but I lurk! Soooooooooooooooooo, Monday, the Anniversary. On way to the coast, I really didn't want pizza, I wanted to sit and look at the ocean so we mulled it over and had decided to go to Mo's on the beach. Well, good thing because pizza place was closed, ha ha ha. Sooooooooooo we had dinner at Mo's, was nice but had not seen waitress one time since getting food!!! Had to flag down a bus girl to get mayo, gah!! Well husband notices on back of bill a questionaire, so decided to fill it out, it even asks if you were checked on. Went and picked out a hat that I saw when first got there that I wanted to buy and we went to pay. Welllllllllllllll, I had no idea they would be reading the questionaire right then!! I about died. She then went and got the manager, I died again! She walks up like we asked to see her, saying, can I help you. I am like, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no, we didn't want to cause a fuss, just thought we would give feedback thinking it would be read later and well............... 

So to take a breath I will start new paragraph, lol. She thanks us profusely and gives us a 25% discount! That was cool!!! I thought about it later when dh mentioned, and it was our anniversary. I didn't even tell her that. Maybe dinner would have been free, :shock:. LOL. 

Went to a thrift store (love them) and ended up with a really nice outback outfitters down vest (for me) and a pair of riding jeans for dh for 20 bucks.

From there to the casino, its on the beach so we went for a walk first. Took pics of us acting silly then got cold as soon as sun went down and then went to the casino. Started out at the Roulette table. I love that! 40 bucks turned into, I kinda forget, like 200 or so. 

All in all we did all this, ate, shopped, gambled and just had fun and left 110 ahead of where we started. So it cost us nothing!!! 

Came home ate the rest of our little two person cake and played video games, (well hubby did) until like 1:30 am. 

What a great night!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Collage of our night................










Cake...............










Photo bomb...........










Me...


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like simple people kinda fun right there. I'm all about that. Looks like y'all enjoyed yourselves and each other. Glad the only down fall was bad waitress.


----------



## Critter sitter

Great Pictures Melinda Sounds like all n all a great evening


----------



## nvr2many

Thank you! Yes it was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Very quick check in to ask a question....I MAY finally be looking at a couple horses tomorrow....waiting to hear.....but his for question was if I was interested in a gelding or mare. I have been thinking of going for a gelding purely bc they seem to tend to be a bit quieter.....I've really only owned one gelding in my life, we've always had mares.


I'm wondering....I'm I pigeon holing myself too much by sticking with a certain sex? I feel like I may be missing out on a great horse if I only look at geldings. I have a mare now....the sassy pants I recently got rid of was a mare....which makes me Leary...but of course, she was a bit off anyways....not just cause she was a girl....I've also known geldings who were nuts....

Thoughts? Am I pigeon holing myself???. Or should I be open to what they can do and temperment?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

IMO, yes you are. I swore off mares a couple years ago and boy am I glad I changed my mind. When I saw my mare it was love at first sight and well, I could not think of life without her right now. Also, at least for me, seems geldings get more clingy and buddy sour and mares not as much. But am not totally sure about that just has been my experience. Good luck and tell us more about what your going to see?????


----------



## Roadyy

3 of my four geldings are just as happy alone as they are with the other horses when it comes to riding. In the pasture it is merely herd dynamics for them wanting to be with the rest of the group. I separated the sexes for a couple of weeks and it has helped a lot, albeit Sugar is coming into heat and you can through out all of the dynamics now. lol

I would much prefer a gelding just so I don't have to worry about marish issues. Although you can get medicine to curb it and keep an enjoyable horse enjoyable. Don't miss out on a great horse due to sex. You know what I mean..lol


----------



## tjtalon

Going to SkyView Monday 8-830 am-ish to shovel poo,then free lesson 11am-ish (hope no thunderstorms). Just posting to complain: hate my job hate my job (glad to have it,have to have one). Need a joke from Stan, for dealing w/difficult people; not criminals (yet),but enough to call police on 'em. Geez. Am too old for this..doodoo, & have nowhere else to go. Had 3 days where I didn't hate the job, then crashed today (too tired,too much silly-people-stuff..wanted to just pepper spray them, like "grow up, you freakin' babyboomers, remember I'm armed!"..Just had to deal, & write the reports). Whine whine. Need a joke. Need my Monday (as in "have had all the years of poo, where's the pony? Oh, there's Addie!) LOL, keep on truckin, right? Need my pony..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok guys, he still has chic available...by description, what I need...hoping to see her tomorrow....need opinions!!!!!!


Krissmithqualityhorses.com

Thanks!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, just a quick pop in to say that I was looking for a steady Eddy gelding when I ended up with my mare. She is not marish; I cannot tell when she is in heat by her behavior. Ever, and going on 3 years now. Just ask them if they know anything about her behavior when she's in heat. Also, I don't know that buddy sour is better or worse with geldings vs. mares. Right now, I have 2 of 3 geldings that are buddy/barn sour if you let them, and 1 of 2 mares that is very buddy sour. The others basically are happy to be with me wherever we are, and don't act up to be back at the barn or with their buddies. So, I don't think either of these are gender issues; they're horse personality issues and/or training issues. Some horses are more confident and less socially dependent than others and I think there are some that are just always going to be more reluctant to leave the herd, no matter now much they respect you.


----------



## AlexS

Missed everything but no time to catch up. My Mum is coming out here on Tues. So I will be missing in action for a few weeks, it's been three years since I saw her last, as all my family is in England. 

However my Mum and Step Dad are OCD about cleanliness. Mike, fully washes and vacuums his car every single day. Mum's not that bad, but she's pretty bad. 

I have dogs, so Mike won't sit on my furniture, unless it's a wooden dining room chair, as he might get hair on him. It's awkward, and if he didn't treat my Mum like a Queen, I might kill him. 

So between now and Tues, I will be mostly cleaning. And then from Tues on, I'll probably be mostly gone for two weeks. 

If I do check in, I won't be catching up on posts, as that will take some time. So just letting you know, I will be alive and well.


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, good to know that we shouldn't worry. Remembering Sereno's absence, it's very thoughtful of you to give us a heads up! 

Do enjoy yourself with your Mum -- I can't imagine not seeing each other for that long. and, LOL, I really think I'd invest in a kit of cleaning supplies and mops and put a bow on it and give it to Mike, just for his very own special self to use while he has free time!


----------



## roseann

Most of my state (NM) is in extreme drought conditions and we have nasty fires going on. Nothing new except the have closed down all national and state parks and some BLM to public access for now. I am lucky, I live on the CO border and still have places to ride. My friends in the central part of the state are almost out of options for riding without hours of driving.
My friends do a cowgirl campout in the mountians every fall and I was going this year, finally. That area is one of the fire locations. I am a little sad. Not just for the landscape but because I ride the desert all the time. I really wanted ride in the mountians under golden aspens.
TJ, I am originally from CO. Fort Collins area, Red Feather Lakes actually. Good luck on your first lesson. Have Fun!
Alex, I understand how you feel. I had a friend whom hated coming to my house because of the dog hair. I always felt bad for her while she was here, but was also a little offended for myself and my pets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Missed everything but no time to catch up. My Mum is coming out here on Tues. So I will be missing in action for a few weeks, it's been three years since I saw her last, as all my family is in England.
> 
> However my Mum and Step Dad are OCD about cleanliness. Mike, fully washes and vacuums his car every single day. Mum's not that bad, but she's pretty bad.
> 
> I have dogs, so Mike won't sit on my furniture, unless it's a wooden dining room chair, as he might get hair on him. It's awkward, and if he didn't treat my Mum like a Queen, I might kill him.
> 
> So between now and Tues, I will be mostly cleaning. And then from Tues on, I'll probably be mostly gone for two weeks.
> 
> If I do check in, I won't be catching up on posts, as that will take some time. So just letting you know, I will be alive and well.


Will Brad survive or do a Stan. My previous marrage my inlaws were English. Not knocking you Alex, but they treated me like I was just a colonial. Looked down upon. I owned a commercial fishing boat at that time and they asked if I would shout them a trip back home. (England) I Jumped at the chance and offered to pay first class air travel with the understanding that it was one way only, no return ticket. Some don't like my sence of humour

They did not take me up on my offer. The air got decidedly chilly so I decided to go on an extended fishing trip, three weeks away, calling into port every 5 or 6 days and then sailed again. When I returned they had returned to their home. I just could not get on with them no matter how hard I tried. Believe it or not, I did try. Fishing was good though. Air stayed cool for long time. But you know me, I don't mind the silent treatment.:lol: **** divorce was expensive.:lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> rain makes Corn


Corn makes moon shine.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Need a joke from Stan, for dealing w/difficult people; not criminals (yet),but enough to call police on 'em. Geez. Am too old for this..doodoo, & have nowhere else to go. Had 3 days where I didn't hate the job, then crashed today (too tired,too much silly-people-stuff..wanted to just pepper spray them, like "grow up, you freakin' babyboomers, remember I'm armed!"..Just had to deal, & write the reports). Whine whine. Need a joke. Need my Monday (as in "have had all the years of poo, where's the pony? Oh, there's Addie!) LOL, keep on truckin, right? Need my pony..


 
*Grandma's boyfriend*​





*A 5-year-old boy went to visit his grandmother one day.*

*Playing with his toys in her bedroom while grandma was dusting, he looked up and said, 'Grandma, how come you don't have a boyfriend now that Grandpa went to heaven?'*


*Grandma replied, 'Honey, my TV is my boyfriend. I can sit in my bedroom and watch it all day long. The religious programs make me feel good and the comedies make me laugh... I'm happy with my TV as my boyfriend.'*




*Grandma turned on the TV, and the reception was terrible. She started adjusting the knobs, trying to get the picture in focus. Frustrated, she started hitting the backside of the TV hoping to fix the problem.*





*The little boy heard the doorbell ring, so he hurried to open the door and there stood Grandma's minister. The minister said, 'Hello son, is your Grandma home?'*




*The little boy replied, 'Yeah, she's in the bedroom bangin' her boyfriend.'

The minister fainted.**

*
*TJ you asked for it*


----------



## Stan

DAILY THOUGHT:
SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES - NOT REALLY GOOD FOR ANYTHING BUT THEY BRING A SMILE TO YOUR FACE WHEN PUSHED DOWN THE STAIRS.


TJ 
Thats the one that keeps me going when the nutbars get to be to much.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ok guys, he still has chic available...by description, what I need...hoping to see her tomorrow....need opinions!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Krissmithqualityhorses.com
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Had a look, thats an impressive looking horse big strong rump. Judging from the condition in daily work.

good luck


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails said:


> Alex, good to know that we shouldn't worry. Remembering Sereno's absence, it's very thoughtful of you to give us a heads up!
> 
> Do enjoy yourself with your Mum -- I can't imagine not seeing each other for that long. and, LOL, I really think I'd invest in a kit of cleaning supplies and mops and put a bow on it and give it to Mike, just for his very own special self to use while he has free time!


I think Bruce (Sereno) is gone permanently. 
We should privately message info about how to stay in contact on FB, if you are there. 

My parents won't do a Stan, I am the girl, it's all on me. So pressure!!! Brad took Monday off to clear up the leave of them coming the next day.


----------



## Roadyy

tj, hope all goes well with the pony ride after you get the stink washed off. Maybe it will help relieve some of the frustration related to working with people.

NM71, she is a great looking horse and should serve you well. She has a lot of training that should come in handy in touchy situations on the trail. I'm not sure if you have ever been on a reining horse before so I will say to practice it some with her before going on the trail. You could inadvertently send her into a spin landing you a few feet lower than you were. I've known a few riders that had this happen and they were pretty fair riders. Try to take pics of as many of the horses he has for us to enjoy..

Alex, you will be missed while you are away and hope this place is still standing when you get back. Enjoy mum and tell her we all said hello.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks for the 'sex' advice all! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am going to look at the mare @noon!!!


I am both excited and nervous. As you know, I have been waiting a while to look at this kids horses....and buying a horse is BIG investment! It's like finding you DH or DW....hard work!!

Any last minute advice? I keep telling myself to listen to my gut...it will tell me right away if she's right....pray that I can tell the difference between my heart, head and gut when the time comes!!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I think you will be fine. You were able to check out a few things on the last horse that gave you more insight which caused you to back away. You really liked that horse too, remember? 

These horses are leaps and bounds above what that horse was, but the principals are the same when looking them over no matter what horse it is.


----------



## Farmchic

NM- I like how Chic looks too  Sounds like a good horse. The only concern I have are the words "she'll spin" -LOL- just make sure you spin with her! 
The last horse I bought we traveled about 12 hours to see, I spent all of one day and half of the next there making sure I wanted to bring him home. I'm sure they were real sick of me and my family!


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> NM- I like how Chic looks too  Sounds like a good horse. The only concern I have are the words "she'll spin" -LOL- just make sure you spin with her!
> The last horse I bought we traveled about 12 hours to see, I spent all of one day and half of the next there making sure I wanted to bring him home. I'm sure they were real sick of me and my family!


How could anyone ever get sick of you being around?


----------



## Farmchic

:lol: I don't think it takes very long!

What's everyone else up to today?

My kids are going shopping so I'm hoping to get a lot of work done in the barn.

Brought my prego mare in yesterday and she is HUGE and full of milk :shock: Time to put the foal camera on her.


----------



## Roadyy

My weekend plans are to get my dually axle fixed and back on the road, do some more trailer loading with the horses, getting Amber some more seat time with Doc and maybe go to a farm auction tomorrow. Church on Sunday morning then relax a little before seeing about hooking a trailer up to go borrow a friend's tractor so I can bushhog the property since the rider mower went down.


----------



## Roadyy

Also try to get power hooked up to the camper for guest coming next week for my cousin's wedding on the beach.


----------



## Farmchic

Is that all? 
And that is just your list, I'm sure your wife has one for you too!


----------



## Roadyy

Idle hands are the devil's workshop.


----------



## Farmchic

Hey Rick, are you near any Paso farms? A lot of the big Paso farms are in Florida.


----------



## Roadyy

There are a couple within a couple of hours from me. I've not visited any of them, but know of them.


----------



## Koolio

Alex - enjoy the vision with your mom. Even though sometimes family can make you a little crazy, time spent with them is always a blessing. Enjoy!

NickerMaker - good luck checking out Chic. She looks like a nice solid horse. Regardless, follow your gut and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions. Remember you are the buyer and so it is your job / right to get learn what you need to know to make the best decision possible.


DH is off on a weekend motorcycle trip to see his Dad for Father's Day and to go to his nephew's graduation ceremony. I hope he has a great visit with his family and stays safe. It always un-nerves me a bit when he's out on the bike during summer storm season, even though I know he is extra careful.

The riding club I belong to has an organized trail ride tomorrow. I'm planning to go, but my old horse Sam has a sore eye this morning. Hopefully, it's just a minor bump and will be better by this afternoon. If not, we may be off to the vet tomorrow instead of the trail ride.

I love the humour and jokes. Keep them coming!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey did you ever figure out the pooling water in the barn?


----------



## Farmchic

Well, I did a little shopping of my own. Picked up a couple of cute signs at tractor supply for the barn  Thought I'd reward myself for the work I've done and hopefully motivate myself to keep going. 
Tractor Supply is my kind of shopping not spending hours and hours at the mall. Eeck!


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Well, I did a little shopping of my own. Picked up a couple of cute signs at tractor supply for the barn  Thought I'd reward myself for the work I've done and hopefully motivate myself to keep going.
> Tractor Supply is my kind of shopping not spending hours and hours at the mall. Eeck!


They are building one just about 20 minutes from my house. I will forever be broke once it opens. My wife is a bigger addict than I am. I'm glad Jeffers is at least an hour away else I would be in serious trouble.


----------



## Celeste

Jeffers is only a phone call away...................


----------



## Farmchic

There's a real Jeffers store???? 


I thought it was just a catalog? :shock:

I really do love Tractor Supply. They have some really cute house/barn décor and it always goes on sale. But you have to go in there frequently to check. 
Before we went fishing I found some cute pink rubber boots to match my pink trout vest  on sale for $14! 
Other than that and Family Center (similar to TS) we have no kind of tack store anywhere near us. It's terrible. There have been little ones open up once in a while but they never last.


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, they have a big warehouse with a small store inside over in Dothan,Al. Anything in the catalog is usually in the warehouse. It's great!!.


----------



## Farmchic

There is a PFI about 3 1/2 hours away. Not really worth the drive but if I'm passing it will stop in.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> There is a PFI about 3 1/2 hours away. Not really worth the drive but if I'm passing it will stop in.


 Have you looked on Jeffer's website for their store locator to see if there is one close to you?


----------



## Farmchic

Well that was just mean! There is only one, it's in AL and is about 12 hours away.


----------



## Roadyy

Let me know when you are on your way and I'll meet you there with the family. lol


----------



## Farmchic

I do like the Gulf Shores area. We spent a day or two there once.


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ok guys, he still has chic available...by description, what I need...hoping to see her tomorrow....need opinions!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Krissmithqualityhorses.com
> 
> Thanks!!


the Only flag I would worry about And its not Red more Yellow is the Chic Olena in the line

they do tend to be a Hot headed horse. There are many around here that are bred with Olena 
Not all are but they were bred as Cow horses and speed horses.

so I would check that out if I were you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Well, I did a little shopping of my own. Picked up a couple of cute signs at tractor supply for the barn  Thought I'd reward myself for the work I've done and hopefully motivate myself to keep going.
> Tractor Supply is my kind of shopping not spending hours and hours at the mall. Eeck!


if you have a Hobby Lobby around you they have Great Barn signs 
and most always they are 50% off my salon is all ould farming stuff and signs


----------



## Critter sitter

hey i took a picture of the farrier lol

the good side of him....
Wanna see girls?


----------



## Farmchic

Not looking......













:shock:


----------



## Celeste

I want to see.


----------



## Critter sitter

here you go Celeste

Lance 

And the other Farrier that was there on wednesday


----------



## Celeste

Gee, I guess all farriers look alike from that angle. Got any face pictures?


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Gee, I guess all farriers look alike from that angle. Got any face pictures?


I posted one I wile back Of lance let me see if I still have it

here it is Not a great picture though


----------



## Critter sitter

The farrier was funny last night cause he asked me if I thought he was too Dirty from work to go to Victorias Secret to buy a gift for his GF.. I had to tell him the whole Men who are dirty from work are Hot story. that the workers would fall all over him trying to help him. even more so if he wore his leathers LOL


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Just took Ev to see Marcus (she still can't ride). She free schools him to get him some work.

It was not a boring day. He did not want to work to counter-clockwise. I almost got ran over once. He would go behind the chairs and was being an ***. The trainer then decided to lunge him. There were two mares in the arena. One spooked and things got more interesting than they should have. Fortunately, no one was hurt. 

Then we found a snake in the arena.


----------



## Roadyy

I've never seen either of the two farriers I've used. May be about to find another one. The guy who was first has a bad back and couldn't do Boo who is still learning to give his feet and the girl never returns calls to set up appts.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I've never seen either of the two farriers I've used. May be about to find another one. The guy who was first has a bad back and couldn't do Boo who is still learning to give his feet and the girl never returns calls to set up appts.


not good at all 
I love Lance we have used him the last 4 trims.. he is about 2 times as much as the other guy I had but is so much better . Our last guy took for ever to get out and then trimmed to short.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cool Snake Dave just a gardner? If hubby saw that he would scream like a school girl LOL

Glad no one was hurt..
hows Ev healing up?


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> Is that all?
> And that is just your list, I'm sure your wife has one for you too!


Of course she has don't they all. Have you not noticed when a man sits down the list comes out. Like the never ending story it goes on and on and on and:lol::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Of course she has don't they all. Have you not noticed when a man sits down the list comes out. Like the never ending story it goes on and on and on and:lol::lol:


Not me I hate lists! Hubby makes his own.. I have trained him well


----------



## Farmchic

CS= does your farriers belt say "Hollywood" ?


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> CS= does your farriers belt say "Hollywood" ?


yes ma'am, it is his nick name


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Critter sitter said:


> Cool Snake Dave just a gardner? If hubby saw that he would scream like a school girl LOL
> 
> Glad no one was hurt..
> hows Ev healing up?


It is a black rat snake.

The swelling isn't going away as quickly as it should for Ev.


----------



## Critter sitter

AnotherHorseDad said:


> It is a black rat snake.
> 
> The swelling isn't going away as quickly as it should for Ev.


I hope she starts getting better soon


----------



## Critter sitter

well I am going to get for now..
Alex suggested we PM with contact info if we like .. I wont do FB just cause I am pretty private but I willPM with my email 
if ya'll want it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!! Well......I bought a horse today!! Not the one I went to,see...I rode three, and third time is a charm, I guess bc I bought #3. Can I tell you about my day????? 

Well, I went to see a mare...she was nice, but was looking at everything!!! Allow me to backtrack...I was able to take the horses and GO down any trail!! So she went, but with a bit of persuasion....so did horse #2, but a bit worse..way more green.

So, kris suggested trying out this gelding....I really had no interest....he wasn't real good looking...but something said why not??? So he rode him....nice! I took this guy out on the trail...he went through everything the mares did not!!! I kept riding and riding...hahahaha...I decided I better head back!! I put this guy thru his paces....a deer snorted not 10 feet for us...nothing.....steep hills......nothing...pulling a garbage can behind us.....a look....I felt SO comfortable in the saddle, like I do with Rainn!! I knew right then and there...this guy was for me!!!! 

He isn't the prettiest on the lot...but he has a heart of gold. He went thru ANYTHING I pointed him at! And I felt he connected to me too!. So....I bought him! He will be delivered next week! Bonus...he was 1/2 the cost of the mare!! He was a cow feed lot horse, 10 yo. Needs some weight and muscle, but sweet!!! Hope he stays this way when I get him home!!!

He is a horse with no name....my DH wants to call him Jay Jay after his dad.....a really nice guy, but ugly! Hahaha. Family joke!!!!:rofl: I think my FIL will be offended if I DON'T name him Jay Jay! Hahahaha Plus, my DH has been such a peach with this whole thing, the least if an do is allow him to name the guy! :lol:

Here he is"


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more.......


----------



## Koolio

Fantastic news NickerMaker!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Feed lots are one of the best ways to break in a horse, Nicker! My farrier and his cousin did/do some colt starting and after a season or two in the feedlots they are able to move fast when needed, they have some fine tuning, and they know how to stand still and chill. You did well. He has a sweet face; he has nice markings, he's not a pugsly!


----------



## nvr2many

Yay, congrats! Cannot wait until you get him to your place.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you everyone for help and well wishes! This has been a fun ride! I hope it continues when he arrives at our house! 




LT, you are right! He moves RIGHT off my leg, and stands forever! He also side passes...a bit rusty on the backup, but wiil do it. stops on a dime, and neck reins like a champ! !! Thanks for your input...this whole thing is dramatic to me.......but I'm excited!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Critter sitter

Knicker he is a nice looking guy I see his kind eye!! Congrats I can't wait to hear of your adventures


----------



## Critter sitter

I hyper extended my knee tonight  I'm laying with ice on it now. And some pain meds ... I was getting off Cody "riding bare back" and forgot I was on a incline.. Ouchie!! It brought me to the ground and lucky bre was there to help me


----------



## Ladytrails

I did that about a month ago. I treated myself like a horse - RICE - 'stall rest' with leg up, ice, compression to keep the swelling down. I also used DMSO to help with inflammation and took Vitamin C and ibuprofen for anti-inflammatories. It worked. Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Critter sitter

I am icing it now and took Advil and a pain pill hydra codeine 
I will wrap it too. I can't have stall rest though boo.
I'm sure ill be fine though.. I'm used to pain.


----------



## Hunter65

wow you lot are hard to keep up with. Nicker congrats on the horse he is CUTE!!
Lori hope you are OK

Sorry if I missed anyone else, didn't look at the snake.

Been so busy, moving our workplace today so am super tired, but awesome, closer to home and barn. Hubby still away has been since May 6th. Tomorrow am getting hair done and then BBQ at barn for mine and another girls birthdays this weekend. Mine is on Sunday. Tomorrow morning going to my cousins sons hockey game they are up from Seattle so must go visit.
Hay anyone seen CW?
Whew already tired


----------



## Critter sitter

Happy early birthday sandi..
Think I'll be fine Im resting... Although the pain pill is making me itch. 

I was super busy at my salon today.. I didn't even get a lunch .. 
I will work tomorrow till 2 then go get grain and then off to a party for the jeep club we are in. That should be fun...


Bre has a shooting match on Sunday I won't go though . I don't like the loud noises.. And I have a fear of guns.
She really enjoys it. So I am happy for her she goes with her father.


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Critter, I hope you feel better. 

Cute looking horse, but oooh those feet! I believe he has a very kind face, he looks like an awesome horse, and totally worth buying.


----------



## roseann

Congrats on the new horse, Nicker.
Hope the knee is tolerable for you since rest is out of the question Critter.
My nephew got a new job as a Cutco rep and came and did his very first presentation at my house tonight. Well I had to water the veggies so I made him do it in the garden. Somewhere in the middle of the presentation I look over and there is a kid in my yard petting my horses. Trying not to be rude to my nephew I send my Mother over to tell the kid to stay away from the horses and that the fence was hot so he did not get shocked. I expect the kid to leave asap but he starts up a conversation with my Mom and then his younger siblings come running from around the neighbors house. I can see that they are wanting to come pet the horses to and I am about to go intervene when their Dad calls them back. The boy then climbs back over the new chainlink fence I just put up last spring to keep the neighbors pack of Chiuhiua's(sp) from getting in my yard. At the same time I had moved my horse pen away from the dividing fence by 8', because this lady was feeding my horses table scraps and other junk. 
So aggravating. I would have been spanked as a child for going on to a neighbors property without their permission and parental consent. I have not seen these particular children there before so I hope wont have to worry about something happening while I am not around. I would feel terrible. My gelding is 100% safe but the mare is too new to me to be very sure about.
I hope everyone has a good weekend and a Happy Fathers Day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

O/K i/m bringing the conversation closer to my heart. Where is the photo of the lady farrier. We are waiting.

Spent time with Stella this morning getting her into the float. She has started her antics again. I won, she did as asked and I managed to repeat the process 4 times. She is a very testing girl, also, very lucky I have years of married life to to fall back on and understand her need to think she is the boss. Alex should home in on that one. Bugs will get a workout on loading in the morning and then they will be taken for a ride in the float for practice. 

Working with Stella has kindled my interest again which had been waining.

Sea food chowder for Dinner tonight. Got to keep SWMBO happy.


----------



## AlexS

Stan, shuddup.  Brad happens to have a thing for opinionated women, thank God.  

Am off now, if I post tomorrow, please tell me to get on with cleaning with house!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan, shuddup.  Brad happens to have a thing for opinionated women, thank God.
> 
> Am off now, if I post tomorrow, please tell me to get on with cleaning with house!


Why wait for tomorrow get of this thread and go do womens work Go Clean the house and don't forget the loo.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Happy early birthday Sandi!! And Lori, I am so sorry you hurt yourself!! I will take a pic of my farrier on Tuesday and show you all how lucky you are, lol. He is a nice guy! Alex, get on with cleaning the house!


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, Congrats on finding _your_ horse. Sounds like you just found Christmas in June, hun. I'm am so excited for you and can't wait to start seeing your posts about riding him. You should join a few of us in the trail riding section in logging miles thread once you get him acclimated to your place.

Lori, guess this means white women can't jump either, huh?:lol::lol:


roseann, I hope you are able to nip it in the bud when it comes to the neighbor kids climbing the fence. You may have to have a talk with the adults and express your concern and willingness to have the law get involved just for the safety factor of both parties. Ofcourse that would be done in a respectful and courteous manner. That usually gets the importance across about them not coming around 1000# horses uninvited.

Alex will poke her head in from time to time just because she wuvs us and can't be without us for the entire time. lol

Happy Pre-Birthday Sandi. I hope you have a blast this weekend to celebrate your 21st year of the counted accumulations.

Stan, I can very much appreciate the joy of winning over getting a female loaded in a travel vessel in a timely manner. It has been proven to be a hard goal to achieve for many a man over the span of this world. I am glad to hear this exercise is renewing your passion again. I know how it can get when it seems like there is more work than pleasure from them.

I run into a snag on the dually repairs last night. We finished getting the outer bearing off and found that the thread on the axle tube have been flattened from the weight of the truck riding on it after the bearing went out. I now have to find a tap to try and clean the threads up because the axle nut will not start. This could pose a huge problem if I can't find one that size.

Working til 3pm then off to cover the other things on my list. Good morning to all and wishing you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Why wait for tomorrow get of this thread and go do womens work Go Clean the house and don't forget the loo.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Can somebody tell me how to find the "don't like" button?


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Can somebody tell me how to find the "don't like" button?


Top right corner of screen marked with an X. lol



I'm kidding..lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Really like your new horse he has a sweet look about him. Sounds like you put him through his paces & that he will be a good mount for you. I like the name JJ also.

Allergies are really kicking up bad- eyes running, sinusus draining, just yuck. A ride is being planned for tomorrow-I really want to go.

Roaddy-hope the truck repairs go ok for you-that sounds difficult.

CS-hope your ankle gets better fast.

Stan-Have never had the luxury of a man that cooks-hope your wife appreciates that.


----------



## Farmchic

I will catch up later but for now CS- you might need to put a brace on that knee. That's what I did a while back when I had a little accident playing hide and seek with my Rottweiler. It really helped.


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, Farmchic is right - I also used a support brace by Mueller to keep my knee from bending further than it should...I could tell a difference in having the support. 

Celeste, you're funny! Love the 'unlike' button idea. 

Cacowgirl, it's allergy season here, too. I generally use Zyrtec at bedtime as it makes me sleepy, and if they're really bad I'll double up with an Allegra in the morning as well. I don't use the "D" version as I like to take my "D" separately so I know how much I'm getting. It works fast for me, and too much (on top of my caffeine) really makes me jittery. The fake D (Sudafed PE) doesn't work so don't waste your money. Get the real Sudafed red pills (pseudoepedrine) from behind the pharmacy counter and take the 30 mgs only as long as needed. They only last in your system for 3-4 hours so they're safer than the "D" in the extended release Zyrtec. I think allergies are miserable and I feel for you!


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> O/K i/m bringing the conversation closer to my heart. Where is the photo of the lady farrier. We are waiting.
> 
> Spent time with Stella this morning getting her into the float. She has started her antics again. I won, she did as asked and I managed to repeat the process 4 times. She is a very testing girl, also, very lucky I have years of married life to to fall back on and understand her need to think she is the boss. Alex should home in on that one. Bugs will get a workout on loading in the morning and then they will be taken for a ride in the float for practice.
> 
> Working with Stella has kindled my interest again which had been waining.
> 
> Sea food chowder for Dinner tonight. Got to keep SWMBO happy.



OK Stan, I was thinking that I don't want to post a pic of farriers face just in case someone sees it sooo.... this view will have to do.


----------



## Roadyy

I'll have her plane ticket waiting at the counter so she can come do my horses.


----------



## Koolio

CritterSitter - sorry to hear about your knee. Rst up and take care.
Cacowgirl - meds are your friend when it comes to allergies. There is no prize for trying to tough it out.
Alex - you must be getting excited a out your mothers visit. Will you have some time off from the kids?

I was supposed to go on a trail ride today with the local riding club but the forecast is for rain and 30mph winds, so I think I will pass. DH is out of town for the weekend as well and my son doesn't want to be home alone all day when it's stormy out. It looks like plan B will be a mom and son day visiting all the local aquarium shops. I may get out for a shorter ride this afternoon if the weather improves. I've also got to get mowing some grass in the yard before its long enough to be swathed, but only if the rain stays at bay. Also, I'm still trying to figure out how to solve the water issue in the barn. Basically the ground is lower at the one end sliding door, so water is pooling under the door. I dug out a trench in the last rainfall, but need to out in a drainage pipe of some sort.

So glad the work week is over. After a school fire, my boss nearly killing herself on her motorcycle, a near tornado which did touch down 25 miles from here, and waiting to hear the results of my last job interview, I am grateful for the distractions from home. The good news is that I have a second interview for the government position on June 24.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Celeste

Hunter65 said:


> OK Stan, I was thinking that I don't want to post a pic of farriers face just in case someone sees it sooo.... this view will have to do.
> View attachment 212226


Is that really your farrier? If so, I guess they don't all look the same from the back.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, guess this means white women can't jump either, huh?:lol::lol:


hell i can't walk or dismount goof!!


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> hell i can't walk or dismount goof!!


Are you one of those that can fall off your bare feet too?? :lol: I swear I can do that some times! 

I am with those of you will allergies. I take zyrtec, flonaise and prescription strength pseudoephedrine 600mg when needed. Gah! :shock: and sometimes I still get a sinus infection! WTH?! And to top that off I get the itchies so I actually take the first two year round! 

Went for a really nice ride yesterday! I have found what I need to do to have fun and not feel guilty about DH. I just tell him (imagine that, communication) that I want to lope off and will meet him at the other end and that he does not need to if he does not want. So off I went and I had a blast!!! I am one of those that just walking is not enough for me. I like the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee factor!!! . And later in the evening he actually said he had a good time. I cannot wait until I get this other saddle for him. I am waiting for payday. The gal that has it is holding it for me. I think he will have a much better time with a saddle that does not throw him forward. I really need to take a pic of his saddle and show you how akward it is. Its a really old one. Maybe a forestry saddle, not sure, has handcuff pouch behind seat, we laugh because of what he does for a living! And has a highback hard seat! 

Today is going to be 79 and I am really pleased about that. I am going to suggest a ride later tonight. Vacation starts for him as of 3:00pm today for a week. We will have the girls all week also. Gosh I wish they rode! 

Anyway, how is everyone else doing???
Rick, sorry about your truck, hope that you can re-tap those threads and get it fixed easily. 

Cannot wait to see more pics of NM's horse. 

Tj, I want to hear about your lesson! 

Tracie, sorry about your barn pooling water. I guess something had to happen, right? Seems there are always glitches with something new. Have to get the kinks out.

Stan, what is going on with you?? Guess you are going into winter, blah! 

I wanted to comment on what Sherry and Sandi had going on and now forget. Gah I hate brain farts! Oh I guess I will come back with that! 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> hell i can't walk or dismount goof!!


No need to threaten me with dirty talk young lady!!


----------



## nvr2many

Oh yah, Sandi. With that pic you posted. Now I really need to go on a diet! I am just really not happy with myself lately!! I need to get on it!!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, you'll get a kick of out this - I blew out my knee practicing mounting/dismounting from obstacles - stumps, trailer fenders, etc. - so that I wouldn't hurt my knees..... I have had a hard time explaining this to people, that it's important to be able to improvise on the trail. LOL - Only a horse person would understand.


----------



## Critter sitter

rest?? What is that?

I have the knee wrapped up today and hopefully that will help.
I can't not work so I will just go slower.

Hunter I am so glad my Farrier don't look like yours!

Rick if yours did I am sure your wife would never let you see her!


----------



## nvr2many

Anyone have the latest name list?? I need to revise mine. :smile:


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Are you one of those that can fall off your bare feet too?? :lol: I swear I can do that some times!
> 
> I am with those of you will allergies. I take zyrtec, flonaise and prescription strength pseudoephedrine 600mg when needed. Gah! :shock: and sometimes I still get a sinus infection! WTH?! And to top that off I get the itchies so I actually take the first two year round!
> 
> Went for a really nice ride yesterday! I have found what I need to do to have fun and not feel guilty about DH. I just tell him (imagine that, communication) that I want to lope off and will meet him at the other end and that he does not need to if he does not want. So off I went and I had a blast!!! I am one of those that just walking is not enough for me. I like the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee factor!!! . And later in the evening he actually said he had a good time. I cannot wait until I get this other saddle for him. I am waiting for payday. The gal that has it is holding it for me. I think he will have a much better time with a saddle that does not throw him forward. I really need to take a pic of his saddle and show you how akward it is. Its a really old one. Maybe a forestry saddle, not sure, has handcuff pouch behind seat, we laugh because of what he does for a living! And has a highback hard seat!
> 
> Today is going to be 79 and I am really pleased about that. I am going to suggest a ride later tonight. Vacation starts for him as of 3:00pm today for a week. We will have the girls all week also. Gosh I wish they rode!
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone else doing???
> Rick, sorry about your truck, hope that you can re-tap those threads and get it fixed easily.
> 
> Cannot wait to see more pics of NM's horse.
> 
> Tj, I want to hear about your lesson!
> 
> Tracie, sorry about your barn pooling water. I guess something had to happen, right? Seems there are always glitches with something new. Have to get the kinks out.
> 
> Stan, what is going on with you?? Guess you are going into winter, blah!
> 
> I wanted to comment on what Sherry and Sandi had going on and now forget. Gah I hate brain farts! Oh I guess I will come back with that!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!


 I started taking Oil of Oregano and now for some reason the sinus issues are gone. a couple of years ago I had a cat scan done and the added the contrast dye and I had a reaction . ever since then if I take a pain pill I itch .. Nothing more just a itch.. not even hives .. IDK I am strange I guess
I will have to post a picture of my hair today and my normal hair day and ya'll can tell me what style you like better..

i will post in a few min


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Anyone have the latest name list?? I need to revise mine. :smile:


ditto1!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

CS- Lori
Hunter65- Sandi
nvr2many- you lol just making sure..
corgi- Ladona
Farmchic- Sherry
Koolio- Tracey
tj- Terry
withgrace- Theresa
Anotherhorsedad-Dave

That is what I remember to date. Not sure if any others have listed or not.

I did not list the obvious ones who use there names and mine is in my signature incase you forget it.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I had and MRI done of my sinus's also. They found nothing! LOL.


----------



## Critter sitter

normal day hair Natural curl.. Yes that is Macy in the back ground hunting squirrels


Today I thought I would flat Iron it..


what style do you like the best?


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ I had and MRI done of my sinus's also. They found nothing! LOL.


Try taking Oil of Oregano Caps I am telling you it works


----------



## nvr2many

Ok this is what I found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Alex = Alex
AnotherHorseDad = Dave
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry


----------



## Roadyy

Have any of you ever watched Glimmer Man with Steven Seagal and Keenen Wayans? He gave a great antidote for allergies.


----------



## nvr2many

OH Lori! I cannot decide! I am a fan of the flat iron but sometimes it is fun to mix it up.

OK, I choose flat iron!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> No need to threaten me with dirty talk young lady!!


Dirty Talk what is that??


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Ok this is what I found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Alex = Alex
> AnotherHorseDad = Dave
> Celeste = Celeste
> Corgi= Ladona
> Critter = Lori
> Farm Chic = Sherry
> Hunter = Sandi
> Koolio = Tracey
> NVR2 = Melinda
> Roadyy = Rick
> Stan = Stan
> TJTalon - TJ = Terry


Wow you are just to fast for me...oh wait. I beat you to the post...lol


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> OH Lori! I cannot decide! I am a fan of the flat iron but sometimes it is fun to mix it up.
> 
> OK, I choose flat iron!


Hubby hates it Straight LOL:twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Dirty Talk what is that??


In your case I guess it would be talking with your mouth full.. :lol::lol::lol:

you never say anything bad...hehehehe


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Hubby hates it Straight LOL:twisted:


That's cause its HOT!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> In your case I guess it would be talking with your mouth full.. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> you never say anything bad...hehehehe


Nope I am sweet and innocent ..
your the Bad Boy!


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda you made me blush!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


>


Bwahahaha I almost posted the same picture!!!!


----------



## Celeste

This is the most updated one that I have, but I think we have added a few.

Alex = Alex
AnotherHorseDad = Dave
Celeste = Celeste
Corgi= Ladona
Critter = Lori
Farm Chic = Sherry
Hunter = Sandi
Koolio = Tracey
NVR2 = Melinda
Roadyy = Rick
Stan = Stan
TJTalon - TJ = Terry
Withgrace- Theresa


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick.... Curly or straight?


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Nope I am sweet and innocent ..
> your the Bad Boy!


lil ole me????:-o not I, I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy.:wink:


----------



## Celeste

I just got in my new "Tropical Rider" breeches! I was worried that I would be too fat for them, but they work great! I need something nice and cool to ride in.


----------



## Celeste

If my hair would curl like that, I would go for it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh I almost forgot to tell you they are changing out the sand in the indoor arena!!! YAY 

the "sand" in there had turned to pure dust. I finally convinced the BO that he should do it And he is!! I am excited for it to be done so I can try it. all the old was taken out yesterday. the added the old into the outdoor cause the dust wont matter out there.. YAY


----------



## nvr2many

Celeste said:


> I just got in my new "Tropical Rider" breeches! I was worried that I would be too fat for them, but they work great! I need something nice and cool to ride in.


----------



## Celeste

I haven't taken any pics yet. My husband said that he would throw a fit if I rode them to town because they are "form fitting". lol


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick.... Curly or straight?


Depends on the time of day.
The straight has the I'm proud and confident so don't screw with me look that demands attention. Very sexy, btw. 

The curly is kryptonite on any red head. It just says I have a temper that can be enjoyed if you are man enough to harness it.

I guess that is one of the reasons I could only ever date them and not marry one. I would have been dead by 30.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> If my hair would curl like that, I would go for it.


I bet I could get yours to curl like this.. 

I am famous for my natural looking perms I give.

I love my curls now. I used to Hate them.

I just thought I would straighten it for the day.. 
I am sure hubby will say it looks like S%$T
he just loves to give me a hard time.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Depends on the time of day.
> The straight has the I'm proud and confident so don't screw with me look that demands attention. Very sexy, btw.
> 
> The curly is kryptonite on any red head. It just says I have a temper that can be enjoyed if you are man enough to harness it.
> 
> I guess that is one of the reasons I could only ever date them and not marry one. I would have been dead by 30.


Bwahahah Rick I love that I may have to use it some time..
Although I am not your typical Hot head red head.
I do like to pretend I can be


----------



## nvr2many

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ I had and MRI done of my sinus's also. They found nothing! LOL.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I lied! It was a CT scan, lol. Gosh I am just :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Just talked to DW and apparently the teens from church had a beach day planned so they are all sitting in the sand or playing in the waves while I'm sitting here getting paid for chatting it up with you ladies..


----------



## nvr2many

Ok now who's talkin' dirty, :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Yawn!!! after being dugged with those pain pills last night I feel all sleepy 
I have a out door bbq to go to I need to wake up


----------



## Roadyy

I've been flipping through the pages on horseclick..Just window shopping, ofcourse. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I've been flipping through the pages on horseclick..Just window shopping, ofcourse. lol


you need another horse like a hole in the head

I just bought more dog asprin for Amy my oldie goldie


----------



## nvr2many

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, you know what that means??? You will be getting a new horse soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. LOL.


----------



## Critter sitter

yea what she said^^^^^


----------



## Roadyy

Not til I thin my present herd. There is a good chance I will be down to 3 by the end of summer so depending on which ones are left will determine on finding another trail horse.


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## Critter sitter

Hey Rick I will have to send you pictures later today !! there will be MANY Jeeps where I am going.. you will have to wear a bib.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Just sitting here keeping my sister company while she gets her hair done....actually it's a family affair, my niece is the hairdresser!! 

Telling them all about the horse adventure yesterday and whatnot.....

In charge of the barn this weekend. My mom is taking a little vacation...so I am feeding the horse, 8 goats, cats, chickens, dog, and a few geese...phew! It takes longer to do the chores than I thought...but wow do I know why she got this little pet shop...the sights and sounds are soothing!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Funny, I am doing my hair right now too, lol. I was perving craigs list (only cause Rick mentioned horse clicks) just to check out the farm stuff and well, I will be going to pick up some silkie hens when I am done with my hair, lol. Never had silkies before but have 15 other chickens as I type. Some are young so may be leaving as I do not want as many roosters and I think I have. They free range and she says hers are from free range and not liking the back yard thing so why not! Will post pics later, lol.

Oh I went and did a thread bomb in the 50's thread, lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Don't you agree this would make a great horse for my wife to get back into riding on?








Haus!Reg. Paint gelding for sale in Lee, Alabama, United States of America :: HorseClicks


----------



## Farmchic

Aww he's really cute!

My husband would never in a million years pick out a horse for me :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


>




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Farmchic

:rofl:


Uhhhh Rick, I think it's time you went outside and finished up that list. You might have been on here too long.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Can somebody tell me how to find the "don't like" button?


 
You found it, and Rick's version as well.

Whats wrong with the post Its a typicial male responce along with the two majic words which I use frequently. Yes Dear.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I'll have her plane ticket waiting at the counter so she can come do my horses.


 
Stella Bugs and I will be landing soon. I need lessons on shoeing horses and I'm a v e r y slow learner. Which boat does she own, I love fishing.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Oh yah, Sandi. With that pic you posted. Now I really need to go on a diet! I am just really not happy with myself lately!! I need to get on it!!!


 
Try the soup diet worked for me I've lost a few pounds. Now look like a young adonis Just wish I had the energy to go with the look.


----------



## nvr2many

Well, that didn't take rick to long. He already picked out a paint, lol. Notice its for the wife?? Oh honey, look what I got you. Works for me, :lol:

Ok soup diet. Will have to check it out. I gotta keep up with Stan!!! 

Well by the time I left the lady with the chickens already said her daughter wanted to keep the black one and her mom or mil was gonna keep it for her. Sooooooooooooooo here is our new addition. Cutest chicken I have ever seen! I need another one now!!!










Now we need a name.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> I've been flipping through the pages on horseclick..Just window shopping, ofcourse. lol


No such thing as "window shopping" when it comes to horses. Just sayin...


----------



## Koolio

*Ruh roh, Boxer trouble*

The woman who owned my Boxer's sire just had a litter of 2 new puppies by the same sire (frozen AI). So the pups are half brothers to my boy and they are lovely. One is all white except for a fawn patch over his right ear and eye and he is available to a loving home (like mine) in about another 4 weeks. 

DH thinks we have too many animals as it is, but we live on an acreage with a big fenced yard and well, basically, this pup is already family because he is half brother to R.J., our current boxer. I think I'm falling for him. What do I do? Ask permission, beg forgiveness, hide the little guy and hope DH doesn't notice, or just pass it off as another critter crush?


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> The woman who owned my Boxer's sire just had a litter of 2 new puppies by the same sire (frozen AI). So the pups are half brothers to my boy and they are lovely. One is all white except for a fawn patch over his right ear and eye and he is available to a loving home (like mine) in about another 4 weeks.
> 
> DH thinks we have too many animals as it is, but we live on an acreage with a big fenced yard and well, basically, this pup is already family because he is half brother to R.J., our current boxer. I think I'm falling for him. What do I do? Ask permission, beg forgiveness, hide the little guy and hope DH doesn't notice, or just pass it off as another critter crush?


 
Give it to DH as a present he will love you for it :lol::lol::lol: Its a Boxer how can you not fall for it.


----------



## Stan

***** Angry*

Hooked the float up to take the horses to a new pasture. After the session with Stella yesterday I thought she would load .

That horse can consider its self very lucky to be still eating grass. If I had a tractor with a bucket I would dig a large hole and in she would go.

Now she refuses to load. If I had the old float I would rope her rump and winch her in and lock her in for the day, if that is what it took, however, she is very close to becoming dog tucker for the locals. If she won't load she is worthless, can't sell her, and not sure if I want to pay for the trainer to come in and work with her again. But my patience has come to an end.

The wind is blowing today we are getting a little bad weather but it does not seem to be upsetting bugs. 

Had a rant and need to go out for the day otherwise I may exercise 12gage


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Well, that didn't take rick to long. He already picked out a paint, lol. Notice its for the wife?? Oh honey, look what I got you. Works for me, :lol:
> 
> Ok soup diet. Will have to check it out. I gotta keep up with Stan!!!
> 
> Well by the time I left the lady with the chickens already said her daughter wanted to keep the black one and her mom or mil was gonna keep it for her. Sooooooooooooooo here is our new addition. Cutest chicken I have ever seen! I need another one now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need a name.


 Fluffy


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> Give it to DH as a present he will love you for it :lol::lol::lol: Its a Boxer how can you not fall for it.


Good idea! DH's birthday is next week.

Here is a link for cuteness reference. See "White Sauce" (temporary name). I live the white stripe on his one brown ear.


Summer Boxers


----------



## Celeste

That puppy is entirely too cute!!!

Stan, I'm sorry you had a bad horse day. I also had a bad horse day. My horse was psycho on our ride. Don't shoot the horse. If you have to, hook a winch to her halter, run a rope through to the front of the float, and drag her in. She'll be less likely to be dead than if you shoot her.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Good idea! DH's birthday is next week.
> 
> Here is a link for cuteness reference. See "White Sauce" (temporary name). I live the white stripe on his one brown ear.
> 
> 
> Summer Boxers


 
Cute pups Not sure on the name White Sauce and nothing came to mind.

I have had a ***** cauld salome and two dogs Taj, and Trampus. Taj was huge more like a mastive in size than a boxer but was pure bred.

Taj he had a werd sence of protection. Going back some years now 45. Sitting on the couch next to the squeeze of the day (girl friend) I quite liked her and it seems so did Taj.

He pushed his way inbetween myself and the object of OUR affection. Sitting between us he looked me in the eye and growled. Not an I'm going to bite you growl, just deep in his chest rumbling. Hands off was the message. I got up and made a coffee, while she, Kay, tried not to wet her self laughing.


----------



## AlexS

Want all those puppies, their little smushed faces are just too much. 

Do not do the soup diet if you care about those around you. I worked with a bunch of ladies who did it once, I have never been a worst smelling place in my life. 

It's official, I am unable to clean any more. I am exhausted, and was so hungry earlier, I almost lost my footing. Am done, Mum will just have to deal.


----------



## nvr2many

I don't even want to think about dogs right now!!! Our **** Standard gave the new chickens quite the scare today!!! Feathers everywhere and a wet chicken!! **** dog! We have 15 chickens, why this one??? Cause it looks like a toy?? WTH!! Oh and lets just say, the dog will not even follow me near the coop now!! He got it good!!!!! From now on he better not even look at them! I am really ****ed!


----------



## roseann

The day started out sunny and hot and it is now very windy and cloudly. Smells like rain but the monsoon season does not.start for another 2-3 weeks. Its just teasin us right now. 
Took some photos of my horses in the wind. Geisha, the sooty Palamino and Shadow the standoffish Appy. Threw in a photo of my cute 12 week old Lionhead bunny, Primrose. 
The wind was upsetting her so I broughy her in and shes is running around in a baby playpen right now. She only goes out during the day and sleeps in the house. She is pretty spoiled. 

I have a white Silkie as well, right now she is no where near that pretty. She has been setting a nest and so far has had one chick hatch. Its been three days and I am nit silure the others are going hatch. It was a community nest and I have a mixed flock so each chick is.usually pretty unique.


----------



## NickerMaker71

NVR, I love your chicken..I've seen them at county fairs. Fluffy was the first name that came to me.....


My mom has layers and meat chickens...when I do chores I love picking eggs! Lol. Those meat ones are lookin tasty too! :wink:

Sorry Stan you had a bad day. We used to put a rope around the butt of the horse who wouldn't go in and use it to help push....I'm sure you've tried that....

Um roadyy....I think that horse is more for you...than your wife.....a barrel horse???? :wink: them guys can be WACK-jobs!! 

Can I keep talking about yesterday? . When I was trying out horses...I gotta great lift of self esteem....which ever horse I rode, I was able to control to the fullest extent. I don't know why over the years I lost my riding confidence....but I did. Deep down, if I can find it....I KNOWi can ride anything someone puts me on.....but that confidence is hard to locate!!! :lol: anyway, not only did I get a horse...I gained some confidence!!!!

I am also glad I went by myself....it's wierd I guess, but I have a newer horse friend that I kinda turn to when looking for horses..she has helped....and i truely appreciate her help....but I also think she is a bit of a horse snob.....I know when she meets my new guy she will make a face...he's not perfect, I know....but neither am I, nor have any of my other horses been. She a AQHA person......so she's had only the best of the best...I can't afford that, nor do I want that. In fact, I think, misfit horses, like dogs from a kennel, love you more than life bc they know you did something for them!!! . Also, she makes me feel a bit unworthy...when you know what???? I've problably ridden longer than she has been alive!!!:shock::shock::-shock: I discredit myself sometimes too much......ok, enough about my weaknesses! :lol::lol::lol:

Hey hung out with my sis and dad today! You know when your dad is getting senile when he gossips about you when you're RIGHT there!!!! Hahahaha. Gotta go with it!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG!!!!!! I just got a text.....Jay Jay is being delivered TOMORROW morning!!!!:shock:. I figured Monday or Tuesday! Yikes, I don't have his stall ready!! :shock: this is SO exciting!!!:clap::clap::happydance:


Ok, talk to me people....do you usually keep the new guy in for a day or two to get acclimated before putting them together? Our stalls are kinda open, so,they can get nose to nose very easily when in or if I let Rainn out, which she is used to....


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> OMG!!!!!! I just got a text.....Jay Jay is being delivered TOMORROW morning!!!!:shock:. I figured Monday or Tuesday! Yikes, I don't have his stall ready!! :shock: this is SO exciting!!!:clap::clap::happydance:
> 
> 
> Ok, talk to me people....do you usually keep the new guy in for a day or two to get acclimated before putting them together? Our stalls are kinda open, so,they can get nose to nose very easily when in or if I let Rainn out, which she is used to....


Yay!!! Fantastic news!!

I usually put a new horse in an adjacent pen for a bit first to let them get acquainted before moving in together. That said, as long as there is enough room for the less dominant horse to get out of the way safely, they could also be put together right off the start. Just be sure to avoid a situation where one horse can get cornered or boxed in by the other. Expect lots of squeals and noise for a bit while they establish a pecking order.


----------



## Farmchic

chicken looks like Morgan Freeman to me :wink:


----------



## Farmchic

So tired....will try to catch up.

NM- Yea! I'm sure he'll do just fine. He's use to meeting new horses right?

CS- I like your hair curly and my man clean.

Koolio- Get both pups, how could you not??

Stan- you've probably tried this but just in case, make her pass between you and a solid wall then reverse and do it again, and again and again till she is doing it calmly and willing. This exercise really helped a stubborn mare I worked with to load.


----------



## Farmchic

_Oh yeah, Alex, call it good enough and go have some fun._


----------



## AlexS

Am for sure done for the night, might try again tomorrow, but for now - I am having a glass of wine!


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, for persnickety people, your house will never be clean enough for them - just get it clean enough for you. You'll be feeding them off of plates, not the floor. 

Nicker, I like to put them across a fence from each other, and introduce the new guy to a small herd at a time. If it's just Rain it should go faster as there is not another gelding to get all protective over the lady. You'll know pretty quick whether they've figured out the pecking order. If not, there may be some squealing and biting and kicking. That's when I'd take it slower, particularly if JJ has hind shoes (deadlier kicks).

Regarding White Sauce versus Brown Sauce, or both - bringing home extra puppies has never been a good idea at my house. I did the cute puppy for hubby thing once and it didn't work out well at all. But if your hubby sees cute puppy how could he not change his mind about wanting another? 

Critter, love the curls. Straight hair is beautiful and sleek and I really really like it, too. You're lucky to have 2 styles that really work for you! 

Stan, how frustrating with Stella! I think that would drive me nuts - she can be so awesome and then the next time you do something she is a 
deliberate brat. At the worst possible time. Part of that is perhaps because she is a mare, and also her dominant tendencies, but you'd think she'd make up her mind whether she's going to be sweet or sassy. 

The Silky Chicken is Zsa Zsa, as in Zsa Zsa Gabor. Remember the fluffy feathery gowns she used to wear on "Green Acres"? That is what this chicken looks like she is wearing...


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> OMG!!!!!! I just got a text.....Jay Jay is being delivered TOMORROW morning!!!!:shock:. I figured Monday or Tuesday! Yikes, I don't have his stall ready!! :shock: this is SO exciting!!!:clap::clap::happydance:
> 
> 
> Ok, talk to me people....do you usually keep the new guy in for a day or two to get acclimated before putting them together? Our stalls are kinda open, so,they can get nose to nose very easily when in or if I let Rainn out, which she is used to....


 
When I brought bugs home I had him seperated from Stella in different paddocks They could check each other out but with a fence between them. Stella was beside herself when he arrived I even thought she was going to go through the fence to get at him.


----------



## AlexS

OMG Ladytrails, thank you, you are so right. That's kind of liberating to hear as I have been freaking out. 

The only thing my Mum has to do in a day is vacuum, that's her main event. So of course her house sparkles. 

The kids all worked so hard today, we washed the walls, the baseboards, dusted everything. Tomorrow is floor mopping and sweeping.


----------



## Stan

Took myself into town to cool off after Stella this morning. She used to load so easy, now I really did loose it with her which has not helped.
So I've calmed down. The rain has stopped the dinner is on the stove, fire ready to light and I went for a walk around the paddock. Both horses were in the next over and came wandering in as calm as can be. Bugs walked on up and for no reason Stella nuged her way in to be first. Not concerned that a few hours earlier we were not seeing eye to eye.

Sounds like a marriage as long as she gets what she wants all is well in the world. I'll get the young trainer to come in and work with Stella next week Save me loading the shot gun. I'm keeping the two horses at this time just in case Roslyn feels like a ride I know Stella is to big but she won't buck. As I dont have the time to ride her I am considering getting someone in every other day to take her out and work her. I can then put some Hours into Bugs.

So all I've had my rave and Stella survived for another day but the more I work with her the more I am convinced she would do better with a female rider.

Alex My attitude is My family had to take me as I am and if the house was not up to their expectations. To bad. Im not there to meet their expectations only my own. I have said to my son on a number of ocassions If you dont like the person looking back in the mirror then change him. If you like him, then get out there and take on the world.

I guess what I am saying is. It may be Mum but its your home so don't stress and if she feels she has to clean, do a Stan, give her a long list and you and Brad have a day out. Don't forget to give her the dinner menu and let her know what time you will be home.:lol: Only joking Dear.


----------



## AlexS

I like your joke. The problem is that my step Dad who is an awesome human being won't sit on my furniture as he might get a dog hair on him, last visit, he sat out on the porch, as he didn't want to be in my house. 


Loading issues, have you tried feeding in the trailer? If they don't go in, they miss dinner. When they get hungry enough, they go in. 
Tough love.  Be real loud about feeding everyone else, and then offer in the trailer. No go, oh well. Then you wait to eat.


----------



## nvr2many

Ok I had a long wonderful post typed out to everyone about everything and I lost it!! Crap, I am not sure I have it in me to do it again right now. I will try again tomorrow. Just want everyone to know that I am wishing you well, loving the pics and happy that NM's baby with be here tomorrow!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Want all those puppies, their little smushed faces are just too much.
> 
> Do not do the soup diet if you care about those around you. I worked with a bunch of ladies who did it once, I have never been a worst smelling place in my life.
> 
> It's official, I am unable to clean any more. I am exhausted, and was so hungry earlier, I almost lost my footing. Am done, Mum will just have to deal.


 
The soup diet is O/K and you dont fart, sorry I ment break wind, to much which is what I think Alex was referring to. My soup has chunks of veg in and not blended up into a mash and a little meat. I like it SWMBO is not keen but i'm doing the cooking so for the next three nights its soup.


----------



## AlexS

Stan maybe your standard for not farting too much, is already more than average. You are male after all.


----------



## tjtalon

Just got on to read posts,but want to thank Stan for the jokes; made me laugh! Especially like the slinky-thing..yup,will keep that in mind;"oh,you be a Slinky, I'll be nice to you,I will smile,I will envision: 'tumble tumble'..then guess I'll have to patch you up @ stair's bottom").


----------



## tjtalon

..oh, I like NickerMker's new horse..


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I like your joke. The problem is that my step Dad who is an awesome human being won't sit on my furniture as he might get a dog hair on him, last visit, he sat out on the porch, as he didn't want to be in my house.
> 
> 
> Loading issues, have you tried feeding in the trailer? If they don't go in, they miss dinner. When they get hungry enough, they go in.
> Tough love.  Be real loud about feeding everyone else, and then offer in the trailer. No go, oh well. Then you wait to eat.


 
Well awesome human being or not if you have animals, and he knows it, then visits and sits outside because of the dog hair perhaps its time to have a heart to heart talk. If its not an allergy issue then to me its a shot across my bows and that is like a red rage to a bull. My little ditty of offering a first class one way ticket was not a story I did do it.

As for Stella Loading She loaded on Saturday 4 times and prior to that she was loading after going through a refusual faze. I do have an idea.

What do you think of this I have to dispatch one of the lambs Was going to be this weekend but due to the rain, but will leave it untill next weekend.
Ill use the shot gun to do the job infront of Stella. The when I go to load her again Ill have the gun leaning against the fence so she can see it. I wonder if she will take the hint.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan maybe your standard for not farting too much, is already more than average. You are male after all.


I referr you back to the correct terminology Its Break wind and yes 16 times a day just like the women folk.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Just got on to read posts,but want to thank Stan for the jokes; made me laugh! Especially like the slinky-thing..yup,will keep that in mind;"oh,you be a Slinky, I'll be nice to you,I will smile,I will envision: 'tumble tumble'..then guess I'll have to patch you up @ stair's bottom").


 
Your welcome Ill dig a few more out a little later. Time to light the fire.


----------



## tjtalon

Dang,takes alot of reading from post 1040 to 1053! Thx Stan,I like the jokes (my female cat kneading my arm as I type,not sure if she likes your jokes or not,or just wants to rip my arm up, but male 8 m/o kitten abit ago jumped out @ her from beneath the skirt of an ottoman & she jumped a foot;likely he'd like anything you'd ever say..since he has a sense of humor).
Lori: I do like the curly! I'd love to have that much hair,just wet it,fluff it up,& let it go. It just looks so fun & free.
Melinda: As soon after I have my lesson this Monday, I'll post. Am going out early to scoop poop, then have my lesson,barring predicted thunderstorms;fingers crossed. Oh, yr chicken! I love it, I like chickens, weird as they are. I'd name that one,@ first,Elizabeth,since what else can you call a Queen, but would likely change it to Frizz,for hair-do!
The list: all I have missing right now is Ladytrails, but maybe missed that one.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi AlexS! All cleaned up??


----------



## nvr2many

Terry, I cannot wait. I may be as excited for your lesson as you!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Nvr2-Melinda! Am looking forward to Monday. Tomorrow just homestuff,domestic chores etc,then can go to "my" day. Filled up the gas tank!
StAN:


----------



## tjtalon

....FINGER FART) Stan, I've read every word lately re your Stella,trying to learn.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW Stan, I break wind w/impunity. Have no one around to complain, am just careful to not do so in the patrol car, being ever so polite.


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Hi AlexS! All cleaned up??


Not to my Mum's standards, but she's just going to have to deal. I am done!!! 

Can't wait to hear about your lesson.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Not to my Mum's standards, but she's just going to have to deal. I am done!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your lesson.


 
See Alex you are not alone others do the you know what.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> ....FINGER FART) Stan, I've read every word lately re your Stella,trying to learn.


 
Even though she is driving me crazy she can be ridden by any one. I have confidence in her she would not hurt anyone out of mallace. Just this float thing.


----------



## Stan

*Hands off*

I HAVE MADE IT TO 6 CARROTS A RECORD :shock::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Do 'a Stan'? I am about there. I promise. 

Separate rant. 
I hate one person in my life, and one only. My Dad's wife. She's about 10 years older than me and she takes her self worth in Dad choosing her over me and my sis. We are both grown now, 36 &37. But Dad can't make it to my niece and nephews birthdays as she is always 'sick'. He gets there, which is about 10 miles from his house about a week late. It's been that way every year for about 5 years now, since he married her evil rear end. 
The last time Dad called me was Jan for my birthday, and even then I can hear her in the background. 

I don't know that I have ever hated someone before. Disliked them yes, but not hated.

Sadly my Dad is like a sheep, and he does what makes her happy, and the one thing to her credit, she does seem to make him happy. 

But Gawd do I wish her pain. 

It's Father's Day and all, so thinking about it. 


And then I think of Brad, and how he's not a Dad but would love to be. And what a good man he is.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I CAN'T sleep!!!!! :shock::shock:

I wonder why......:lol::lol::lol:

Thing is....I'm all by myself for the great delivery...literally..... DH ran to camp, my mom and her DH are out of town til Monday! This may be a good thing...bring JJ in quietly...but excited to share with someone!

Ok, I have the room to put them in separate paddocks to start. Thanks. This will be the hardest part for me to watch...I know they have to decide the order...but remembering how my old sassy pants beat up Rainn was hard...actually I've nnot ever seen one horse hate the other so much....we used to have 6-7 horses at a time and they worked it out and would groom each other and stand head to tail for fly protection.. Sassy pants would NEVER do that! ..I have to remember sassy pants a a NUT In more ways than one! Lol. Hoping these two become friends, but not too well that they become sour....ugh....such a balance! :?

Alex....STOP cleaning! I say if mums hubby doesn't like it...go to a hotel! That's not fair to you. You need nice relaxing time with your mum....not stress of cleaning!:-x

TJ, looking forward to hearing about your ride!


----------



## AlexS

Nicker when does the new horse arrive?


----------



## NickerMaker71

AlexS said:


> Nicker when does the new horse arrive?


This Mornin' around 8:30!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Well...the big guy arrived!! I had to walk him up the driveway bc gooseneck trailers can't make the turn...so Jay Jay got greeted by my dog, a giant billy goat, geese....quite a racket! Hahaha. He did well.

Kept him I the stall until I could run to town to buy a halter. Brushed him and fly sprayed him, stood nice...put him out in the pasture, he was loving it. Let Rainn out in the other one. She squealed, struck out, and took off for the back pasture....never did return! Hahaha he's looking tho...but he started buddying up,to me. He stood there and let me rub his ears...closed his eyes. . Sweet.

Here is the first picture of JJ in his new home...more later!!!


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! That's it?? Oh I feel used and just left hangin' lol!! I am very happy for you and he looks so nice in that picture! More more!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats Nicker I love his face, so exciting!!!

YES that is really my farrier, the girl never sits still and is in awesome shape.

Had a barn bbq last night, what a blast! Sat up yakking with the girls til 2 am which is really really really late for me. Hope to get out for a trail ride today!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Oh he's lovely! Congrats. What a sweet face.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone....been so busy this weekend and have been trying to catch up on all the reading.

Alex, I hope you enjoy your mom's visit. I know you have worked hard to prepare. Now you should be able to just relax.

Nicker, congrats on the new boy! He looks really sweet.

Tj..looking forward to hearing about your lesson tomorrow.

Stan, sorry you are having trailering issues again. I can imagine how frustrating that is.

Sorry for everyone else I missed. I had to read about a dozen pages! :lol:

We took our corgi out on the lake on Friday. He was a good boy. Wasn't too thrilled when we went fast out on the water but liked the slow ride. He also loved swimming.

Saturday morning, Isabella had her MFR treatment. The therapist told me that it isn't her stifle that is stiff. She evaluated her and said her pelvis was uneven and was throwing everything out of whack. One hip was higher than the other. She had her move and asked me to watch her spine as she walked. Her spine was like a board..no movement at all. She told me the spine should be fluid.

After the treatment, which took about an hour, she had her move again. This time her hips were the same level and I was clearly able to see her spine move when she walked. It was amazing!

I couldn't ride her for 24 hours, so the BO and I took her arab and paso fino out on the trails while Isabella was resting. I had never ridden her paso. OMG! So much fun!!!!! He gaited all the way through the trails. I don't know if it was because he is so much closer to the ground than Isabella or if it is just the fact that he is a proven trail horse, but I had a ton of confidence on him. I did water crossings that I never would attempt with my horse. I giggled the entire time. So much fun.

Hubby and I went out today and Isabella seemed more supple and limber. And she wanted to GO! I haven't cantered on her in a few months. We cantered and cantered and cantered some more. She crossed the bridge and water with very little argument. I think the MFR worked!!!!

I am going to shell out some more money for one or two more treatments because I really did see a substantial difference in her movement today.

So, that was my weekend. I am now fighting a killer migraine so I probably need to shut off this ipad and close my eyes for a little bit. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend...and Happy Father's Day to all the dads!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Father's Day to all the dads on this thread! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Celeste

Yes! Happy Father's Day to all you guys!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

Corgi, great to hear things are working for you!

We had a nice day here. Once I bought a halter, I let my big guy out n one pasture, Rainn in another. Things seemed good, so decided to go home.....I could only stand being gone a couple hours, wondering what was happening at the barn, so I went back over.....nothing was going on!!! :lol:

I sat out in the pasture with him and read a couple chapters....he and I were both bored, so I decided to acclimate him to our place...I am sure for most of you, having a farm or a farmette there a TONS of things to look at! So I just walked him around the farm implements, down to the road to see how he was with traffic, and stood as Amish buggies drove past. JJ did a nice job staying calm, cool, and collected. Even visited the neighbor who had a kid...he was waving his arms around like kids do....JJ Just stood. . The bonus..thus far, is that rainn doesn't give a hoot! Will keep them separated for another day or two tho.

Ordered a special bit for him, and need to got shopping for a girth. Rainn's is too Small, and I don't want to share, especially if her skin condition is contagious....yes, we are still dealing with that!!!! :-x. Vet coming wed. Her face is almost completely bald!!!! I'm beginning to think she has rain rot the way it has spread......ugh!

Anyway...here are more pics!! . Doesn't he have a kind eye?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another.....once he's filled out, I think he'll be a real pretty guy....

He's got several scars...oh the stories he could tell I bet!!!!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Fathers Day!!!!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker- What a handsome boy! He sounds like a fantastic horse for you. Congratulations!!


----------



## Critter sitter

snow ball


nvr2many said:


> Well, that didn't take rick to long. He already picked out a paint, lol. Notice its for the wife?? Oh honey, look what I got you. Works for me, :lol:
> 
> Ok soup diet. Will have to check it out. I gotta keep up with Stan!!!
> 
> Well by the time I left the lady with the chickens already said her daughter wanted to keep the black one and her mom or mil was gonna keep it for her. Sooooooooooooooo here is our new addition. Cutest chicken I have ever seen! I need another one now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need a name.


----------



## Critter sitter

coming from someone who currently has 5 dogs I would say ask forgiveness,, do make sure the up is not deaf though..unless your ok with deaf pups. I have had one. " my sweet gracie I just lost" and she was the best dog ever.


Koolio said:


> The woman who owned my Boxer's sire just had a litter of 2 new puppies by the same sire (frozen AI). So the pups are half brothers to my boy and they are lovely. One is all white except for a fawn patch over his right ear and eye and he is available to a loving home (like mine) in about another 4 weeks.
> 
> DH thinks we have too many animals as it is, but we live on an acreage with a big fenced yard and well, basically, this pup is already family because he is half brother to R.J., our current boxer. I think I'm falling for him. What do I do? Ask permission, beg forgiveness, hide the little guy and hope DH doesn't notice, or just pass it off as another critter crush?


----------



## Critter sitter

awwwww Jay jay is too CUTE!!!


AlexS said:


> I like your joke. The problem is that my step Dad who is an awesome human being won't sit on my furniture as he might get a dog hair on him, last visit, he sat out on the porch, as he didn't want to be in my house.
> 
> 
> Loading issues, have you tried feeding in the trailer? If they don't go in, they miss dinner. When they get hungry enough, they go in.
> Tough love.  Be real loud about feeding everyone else, and then offer in the trailer. No go, oh well. Then you wait to eat.


awwwwwww hes so cute!!!


NickerMaker71 said:


> Hey all! Well...the big guy arrived!! I had to walk him up the driveway bc gooseneck trailers can't make the turn...so Jay Jay got greeted by my dog, a giant billy goat, geese....quite a racket! Hahaha. He did well.
> 
> Kept him I the stall until I could run to town to buy a halter. Brushed him and fly sprayed him, stood nice...put him out in the pasture, he was loving it. Let Rainn out in the other one. She squealed, struck out, and took off for the back pasture....never did return! Hahaha he's looking tho...but he started buddying up,to me. He stood there and let me rub his ears...closed his eyes. . Sweet.
> 
> Here is the first picture of JJ in his new home...more later!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

i should not post while on the phone LOL

sorry I did a double quote post ...OOPS


----------



## Critter sitter

i went on a fly war path today. they are so bad right now! I am so mad that they wont stop biting on the horses. I cleaned and sprayed stalls and then the same to the horses. the turn outs look terrible though and I don't know what to do ...
what is the best product to use in turn outs for best drainage??? last year he put in a lime stone almost powder but like a rock stuff. it looked great till we put horses on it. then it just got mushy and nasty when wet..


----------



## nvr2many

Snowball, cute! lol. 

Happy Fathers day to the dads!

NM, I need a shirt like yours. Where did you get it??? Loving JJ! So happy for you! 

I wonder if Rick bought the paint?? :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

I think we are loosing folks to the Older old people thread  I hope they still come and visit here. I am way to young to go there. So I say if your Cool you'll hang here with us


----------



## Critter sitter

My knee is still sore but not near what it was.. swelling is down and I am moving easier.


----------



## Farmchic

I know! Someone needs to go get them and bring them back. :evil:

I don't know what to tell you to use in the turn outs?? I do know that it takes a lot of gravel, stone dust or whatever if your putting it on bare ground for the first time, first you need a base or it will all just soak into the ground.

I bought fly predators this year but the flies are still bad and they keep biting me as I'm painting causing me to slap at myself with my wet paint hands. I'm going to put the kids to work hanging fly strips tomorrow.

Just got in, showered and ate a bbq chicken sandwich, chips and French onion dip :shock: should not have eaten this late but I was starving!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

the barn is i think 12 years old. I will try to get pictures of the turn outs tomorrow. I know we have had a hell of allot of rain . Like 10" this month alone but.. I just feel terrible for the horses.


your making me hungry and it is bed time!!!

I believe I saw you posting over there too missy lol but at least you come here too 

I never tried the fly predators hmmm maybe thats next.. 

well off to try to sleep
talk to ya'll tomorrow




Farmchic said:


> I know! Someone needs to go get them and bring them back. :evil:
> 
> I don't know what to tell you to use in the turn outs?? I do know that it takes a lot of gravel, stone dust or whatever if your putting it on bare ground for the first time, first you need a base or it will all just soak into the ground.
> 
> I bought fly predators this year but the flies are still bad and they keep biting me as I'm painting causing me to slap at myself with my wet paint hands. I'm going to put the kids to work hanging fly strips tomorrow.
> 
> Just got in, showered and ate a bbq chicken sandwich, chips and French onion dip :shock: should not have eaten this late but I was starving!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Am still here, I've just been busy sorry. 

Yesterday was what I have named Foster Fathers Day, and today we were with Brad's Dad. 


Nicker that photo of you with your new horse, you look so young. Mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## Cacowgirl

The pictures aren't showing up for me! Doggone it! But glad to hear the new horse is doing so wellNM.

corgi-I used to love watching my prev DH's Appy/Quarter/Arab horse move w/his English saddle-that back was in such motion-he was just so fluid. He was a 3-day event horse, but if the rider wasn't jsut right, he could sink into the his hocks in 1 stride & stop all forward motion. Always had to pay attention riding him. Aren't Pasos fun? Glad you had such a nice ride. 

Running low on groceries again, so better plan a trip to town tomorrow, have a number of other errands to do also-so a full day there, including a visit to get a vehicle tag.


----------



## AlexS

How far do you live from town Ca?


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's about 20 miles 1 way, part of it on a dirt road. We are going to get a Tractor Supply Store in town soon, It will be near the new 99 cent only store that is also in the same area. Now if we could just get a CostCo-our nearest one is almost 100 miles away & that is too far to bring much home in the heat., much less pay for the gas-haha.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's about 20 miles 1 way, part of it on a dirt road. We are going to get a Tractor Supply Store in town soon, It will be near the new 99 cent only store that is also in the same area. Now if we could just get a CostCo-our nearest one is almost 100 miles away & that is too far to bring much home in the heat., much less pay for the gas-haha.


----------



## AlexS

Holy heck!!! I'd love your life, how far are you from a Walmart? 

Are we losing people to the over 50s thread? If so, this would be terrible.


----------



## nvr2many

Feels like it!!!


----------



## Stan

*A THOUGHTFUL SCOTTISH HUSBAND?*


​




*Did you hear about the thoughtful Scotsman who was heading out to the pub?*






*He turned to his wee wife before leaving and said, '"Maggie, put your hat and coat on, lassie. "

She replied, " Awe Jock that's nice; are you taking me tae the pub with you?"

"Nay," Jock replied "I'm switching the heat off while I'm out."*


----------



## Roadyy

My internet issued down on my work PC. I will post a better response when it gets up and going again.


----------



## Roadyy

Is down. I get aggravated with stupid smart tools.


----------



## Farmchic

Lori- I have NOT been posting in the over 50's thread!!!! I'm still trying to come to terms with having to post in the over 40's!!! No way I'm going there LOL I've liked a few comments but that's it. I'm innocent!

You have to smile while riding a Paso, it's a rule! :wink: I have to admit the first time I cantered my Paso in an open field I was giggling. But then I am pretty silly


----------



## Celeste

If we posted something over there, does that make us cheaters? Dang, I hate to think that I am qualified to post in "that other" thread.


----------



## Farmchic

Ahhh we just kidding.


But if you all leave I'm headed to the 30's thread  Heck maybe I'll go to the 20's :shock:


----------



## Celeste

I think that we have a really nice little community here in this thread. How could we not want to see what everybody is up to?


----------



## Farmchic

Hey Rick did you get the new hay? How was it?

I'm waiting for some Alfalfa for my prego mare and hopefully hubby will cut our hay this week if the weather allows. He bought a new toy he's anxious to use. Don't tell him I called it that though, he says it's a tool.


----------



## tjtalon

Am just about ready to go clean up poo (hopefully w/out collapsing),then have a lesson. Oh, dear,didn't know there was an over 50 thread;do I have to go there,should I? Am 59..too "old" for you guys? (I hear Stan sputtering for an "appropriate" comment LOL). Not going, just getting to know you'all. Well... here I go the the far blue yonder out east. Wish me luck!


----------



## Celeste

Good luck!

I have looked around over there, but I won't be leaving this thread. These folks are my friends. Besides, we are really pretty young...........


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Hey Rick did you get the new hay? How was it?
> 
> I'm waiting for some Alfalfa for my prego mare and hopefully hubby will cut our hay this week if the weather allows. He bought a new toy he's anxious to use. Don't tell him I called it that though, he says it's a tool.


My wife did go get the replacement tifton 9 roll. It was in better shape than the first one, but I'll not buy from him again. Apparently all of his rolls just sit on the ground instead of on pallets so all of them have some level of mildew on the bottom. I will keep looking for a better supplier of bahia, but til then I'll go back to the $55 rolls of Premium Coastal at the local hardware/feed store.

I read all of the posts since I logged off Saturday and will try not to write a book to respond to all of them. lol

Alex, I agree with the others about cleaning just past your standard then leave it be. It is one thing to go above and beyond to make company/family comfortable while visiting, its another to change your life style to accommodate their life style in your home. 

Ladona, so glad to see Isabella is feeling better and enjoying having you ride her again. I can picture the smile on your face the whole ride.

NM71, JJ looks good and the smile on your face says it all. I believe he will not change any at all after settling in other than filling out,lol. 

Tracey, as a hubby I emplore you to talk to him about the dog and truly stress your desire, but also listen to his reasoning if he doesn't agree. Hopefully you two can make a decision for the right reason either way.

Melinda, I am only with 6 horses still, hun. lol 

Sherry, from my understanding the fly predators take a few months to work if you don't have neighbors who do not tend their fly problem too. If that is the case then you will never get a handle of the flies.

Cacowgirl, we live about 18 miles from main town also, but have a local grocery store, convenient store, dollar general and feed.hardware store within 6 miles. I drive 18.4 miles to work one way 6 days a week. I understand where you are coming from.

Edit to add: I read the posts on my phone so didn't have access to a like button. Just know that I liked them in my head instead of going back 8 pages to do it. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Got home from church yesterday and knew we had work to do. My daughter and grandson moved in with her boyfriend(soon to be baby daddy) so we wanted to get the dresser and night stands out of the storage building to give them. Ofcourse they have to be in the very back right corner under all the other stuff.

Decided it needed to be reorganized and sort the useless stuff so EVERYTHING came out into the driveway. Had some old welding rods so I bent them into S hooks to hang stuff from the rafters and make more walk room. Ended up with a bed full of stuff to take off to the incinerator this morning. We got done some where around 6:30 or so, just in time to get all of animals fed before dark.

Here is most everything pulled out into the driveway.There are stacks of stuff between those to the left all the way to the shed.










Here are the beginning pics of reorganizing the shed.
















My MIL met us for lunch after church as my father's day gift. We had Jessa with us as always and she had a taste of chocolate covered strawberries.










Oh,, remembered someone asked about guys riding bareback. I worked with Doc and Littleman on trailer loading before working with Trusty. After having a positive loading with him getting the 3rd foot in 6 times I decided to go for a quick ride. I didn't want to walk him all the way to the house from the middle pasture so up I go with halter and lead rope. Rode around all three pastures with a couple of trots and canters mixed in for good measure.









Here is the herd as of right now.


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> Am just about ready to go clean up poo (hopefully w/out collapsing),then have a lesson. Oh, dear,didn't know there was an over 50 thread;do I have to go there,should I? Am 59..too "old" for you guys? (I hear Stan sputtering for an "appropriate" comment LOL). Not going, just getting to know you'all. Well... here I go the the far blue yonder out east. Wish me luck!


Good luck ,ma'am. I hope you have a great time and can fully enjoy the smell..lol

Kidding,,hope you have a great lesson.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey guys!, just a very, very quick post as I just got back from the barn and RWALLY, REALLY, REALLY need to redd up this house!!! It's a disaster! Ever since I came home from TX I've been dropping and going....my suitcase is still full! Ugh! :-|

Alex...aw, I love you! I feel like I've aged a bit over the last two school years...so saying I look young made my day! Curious to how old I look...nobody ever wants to say.....I'm 42!

NVR, I got my shirt at an old grocery style store in the middle of the national forest. Ya know the kind of store that looks like it's going to fall into the ground...but they do a booming business and sell anything under the sun..

Roadyy, yes, I'm loving my guy. Going over to bathe them both...been going to bathe Rainn, still working on the skin thing, so I might as well see how he handles what ever I throw at him (not literally of course) :lol: I'm thinking why beat around the bush horse....this is how it's going to be....:wink: he's acclimated well so far, so I don't think I am over doing it. Great pics!!!

My husband is still in awe of how happy I am over this whole thing....I've always told him as a kid I spent hours alone with the animals.....now he gets it! :wink:

Hence why I need to off here....clean this house...he's been a peach...but if it stays too messy too long...he may turn grumpy. :lol: need to keep him happy...redding up is the least I can do ow that I am off.....he does most everything else....I think I am a bit spoiled....:wink::lol:

So much for short!........ Have a good all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Be a whirlwind w/the housecleaning-then you get to the horses & have some fun!


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> It's about 20 miles 1 way, part of it on a dirt road. We are going to get a Tractor Supply Store in town soon, It will be near the new 99 cent only store that is also in the same area. Now if we could just get a CostCo-our nearest one is almost 100 miles away & that is too far to bring much home in the heat., much less pay for the gas-haha.


we are about 15 miles from "town" there is a small grocery store and a Boomgars kinda like a TSC in closer and we are getting a bigger grocery store soon


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Lori- I have NOT been posting in the over 50's thread!!!! I'm still trying to come to terms with having to post in the over 40's!!! No way I'm going there LOL I've liked a few comments but that's it. I'm innocent!
> 
> You have to smile while riding a Paso, it's a rule! :wink: I have to admit the first time I cantered my Paso in an open field I was giggling. But then I am pretty silly


oh sorry there is another farmchic


----------



## Critter sitter

tjtalon said:


> Am just about ready to go clean up poo (hopefully w/out collapsing),then have a lesson. Oh, dear,didn't know there was an over 50 thread;do I have to go there,should I? Am 59..too "old" for you guys? (I hear Stan sputtering for an "appropriate" comment LOL). Not going, just getting to know you'all. Well... here I go the the far blue yonder out east. Wish me luck!


NOOOOOOO stay here TJ we we would miss you!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

There more threads than this one????? Lol. I rarely leave this one...when I do...I feel....overwhelmed.... I've gotten on twice now to ask for help to particular questions and instead of HELP, I've gotten OPINIONS on what I commented. :-x:-x:-x. I won't get into it....as I know forum are for opinions....but I needed help, NOT what I got....so i steer clear of other threads generally....I like it here!!!! Don't feel judged.......if I want that...I'll go to work!!!:-|:shock::wink:


Back to redding up.......:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I ran across your thread asking for things to check when looking at possible horses and got a headache trying to understand why they felt everyone should be able to look and feel over a horse to be able to know it is the right horse or doesn't show any signs of holes. Or expecting everyone to have a strong knowledgeable horse person readily available to go look at every horse at any moment you call on. I see great info being posted by these same people else where to show they have knowledge, but these times show their arrogance in their long noses they look down on us with. I have more empathy for them than I do sympathy for us having to deal with it from them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> There more threads than this one????? Lol. I rarely leave this one...when I do...I feel....overwhelmed.... I've gotten on twice now to ask for help to particular questions and instead of HELP, I've gotten OPINIONS on what I commented. :-x:-x:-x. I won't get into it....as I know forum are for opinions....but I needed help, NOT what I got....so i steer clear of other threads generally....I like it here!!!! Don't feel judged.......if I want that...I'll go to work!!!:-|:shock::wink:
> 
> 
> Back to redding up.......:wink:


I feel the same way!! 
I am afraid to post even a simple question cause I feel like i get bashed to bits in any thread I start.

I am getting ready to post pictures of the Turn outs at the Barn. Rick has had some good suggestions for me but I want to know what everyone thinks. I will post in a moment.


----------



## Critter sitter

*Corgi*

this made me think of you Corgi.. So darn Cute.. and I love Turtles


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok so here are the turn Outs at the barn .. As you can see not all are Nasty and the were scraped less than a month ago with the bobcat. We clean the Poop out of them daily also. It has been a Very WET month. the BO wants to do something to help them drain better he even thought of concrete rather that a soft material.
the stalls have mats and Bedding in them and stay dry buy we are having drainage issues with this .. and suggestions?







and here is the indoor they took all the old Dusty Sand out and now will put new in this week!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Strange looking turn out. I must admit it isn't what I was expecting. My previous advice should be ignored as it would never help draining anything out of that one. Only help clog it up more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Strange looking turn out. I must admit it isn't what I was expecting. My previous advice should be ignored as it would never help draining anything out of that one. Only help clog it up more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


are you talking about the corgi in the pool???


----------



## Roadyy

Now my comment doesn't match the post it follows. Way to screw up my funneh.. lmbo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Now my comment doesn't match the post it follows. Way to screw up my funneh.. lmbo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats me the Fun destroyer :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

I can't like or quote any of the posts now that I screwed around with my edit options. Geesh this is getting annoying. I hope tech gets around to fixing it for me soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry Rick I have to Giggle at that  you know what they say about messing with stuff maybe you need your fingers smacked!


----------



## Roadyy

Maybe, just make sure it is on the fingers that have nerve damage so I don't feel it. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Maybe, just make sure it is on the fingers that have nerve damage so I don't feel it. lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


how did that happen? sticking them where they don't belong again I guess??


----------



## corgi

Critter sitter said:


> this made me think of you Corgi.. So darn Cute.. and I love Turtles


Love it!!!!! I could totally see my Wyatt enjoying that!


----------



## corgi

Farmchic said:


> You have to smile while riding a Paso, it's a rule! :wink: I have to admit the first time I cantered my Paso in an open field I was giggling. But then I am pretty silly


I must be silly too because when he broke into a canter, it took me a few minutes to realize we were cantering. It was so smooth! I just started giggling like a little girl. Loved it!


----------



## Roadyy

Back in highschool while taking metal trades at the vo-tech. Carrying a sheet of sheet metal and it caught on the table vise and my hand slid down the edge cutting down to the bone on 2 fingers. My thumb, index and middle finger on my right hand do not have feeling in them due to getting my hand caught in a conveyor belt system. I can drop a 5lb sledge hammer on that part of my hand and only feel the pressure pulling on the good parts close to my ring and pinky fingers. not too mention all the money I used to win by playing knife games stabbing between my fingers as a dumb teen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Ouch!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I want to take Macy to a lake she freaking LOVES water!! she goes Nutzo for the hose. I will have to try to get a video of it.. I was afraid she was gonna drown trying to eat the water


----------



## Roadyy

Ok . They got my HF fixed now so should be all back chaotic normalcy. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

yay hehe


----------



## Celeste

I have an area that stays muddy behind my barn as well. The horses have over 10 acres that they could stand in, but they prefer the muddy place. I am not sure what to do about it. Digging out the mud would only make it worse. I don't like the idea of concrete; it is harder on the horses than the mud is.


----------



## Critter sitter

i agree Celeste I started a thread but it seems that everyone is worried about the 17 boy who is a drama queen lol so no one is looking at it.
I think i need to get the bobcat in there and get the slope right then add some pea gravel and tamp it down. then add a sand or dirt the allows drainage. I say I but really it would be the BO to do It I don't get paid to fix their mistakes. but if he'll pay I will.


----------



## tjtalon

Got home an hr1/2 ago,& just read posts of today,& "liked liked liked!" You'all are great; so no,Lori,am not leaving,glad to be here,& appreciate Nickers' "no judging" comment (in view of other areas.) I feel that here,no judging,& that I'm accepted.So there! Feel I can ask any questions whatsoever.
And (sound the trumpets) cleaned ALL the pens,18 horses! Not as hot today,but still sucked down the water bottle & tho didn't stick my head in a water trough,did hose my head & hat several times.Took a break 2/3 thru,went to tackshed & ate my yogurt.Did it tho,got it done.
Then took a break,cooled off,went & got Addie.Groomed him very well to spend some time w/him (Janice took one look,said "Dang,you know what you're doing,I'm gonna go do supplemental feeding"),& I did know enough to not let him mutual-groom me(which he tried,as he was so delighted w/the process!). After that plopped on my helmet,led Addie to the round-pen,&w/Janice on leadrope,got on..didn't barf,but the butterflies were intense. I felt like an idiot,but Janice reminded me that a traumatic crash has that effect. So,trusted.Walked a few paces,then a few more (this is all on a bareback pad,Janice wants me to feel the movement,& not rely on stirrups to feel "safe").Got off(mounting block),then decided to get right back on,& asked Janice to do a smallish circle.That was enough to put myself down into Addie's walk,to feel the "rocking",& it was good.Then I dismounted,being worn out from the morning,& it was all "good enough".Seems odd that 9 yrs ago I was able to do a fast posting trot w/no problem,but that's water under the bridge! Very happy w/my progress today.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh,Roaddy: did enjoy the smell! Although the horse planting a fresh one for me elicted an "did you really have to do that?" LOL.


----------



## corgi

That's great Tj! Small steps. That's what it will take. You are doing everything right!

I had a really bad horse accident back( well, it wasn't an accident. The horse deliberately threw me) back on New Year's Eve 2011. Broke a rib or two...bruised my liver. I still get pain in that side.

It took me a lot of time to get over it and I am still not 100% confident. But what I have realized is that while all horses are capable of bucking, rearing, bolting, etc...not all horses WILL. 

So happy you are trying again and taking it slow"


----------



## Celeste

I am glad that you are taking it slow with a patient teacher. If you want to move to Georgia, I will be more than glad to teach you free lessons if you clean 18 stalls! That was a lot of work! I actually don't have 18 stalls, but you get the general idea.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Don't know if tis would help any of you...but our pasture is rather new, and needs a base, or needed...this past winter was terrible...but anyway, we saw some guys out grinding trees along the road into mulch. They dropped two loads at our house for FREE!!

I dumped,several loads in the area where the horses stood,the most and created the most mess. The mulch and twigs were soft and made a really nice base. It's getting a little yicky again, so,I just dumped three more loads down. The mulch smells good, and it helps with the muddy mess....

Maybe that would help?


My mom came home from her mini vaca. I happened to be out leading Jay Jay around and greeted her. When she set her eyes on him.....she cried.....cried tears of joy. She knows how long I've been looking, and knew instantly his charm. . In fact she said....we ARE going shopping for him tomorrow, right??? :lol::lol:

So,I thought by tomorrow after shopping I could jump on....just got an email,from Dutton bits that my bit won't be here tomorrow. :-(......they are hand forged and take longer to get here....:-x:-x. I'm ready to rumble! . Maybe it's better to give him a few more days to trust me. :?

Oh, when I showed up to feed, mom says...you'll never believe what I just saw....I'm thinking coyote, couger.....:lol::lol: No, apparently Jay Jay and Rainn were itching each other over the fence!! . Yeah, maybe they will get along!! I NEVER, EVER saw Skye do that with Rainn, she was such a witch! Maybe Rainn can now enjoy retirement with a friend.:thumbsup:

Oh, critter....I know this is late...but I like,your,hair straight! Very pretty!!


----------



## AlexS

I am not smart about drainage and footing, so I always go for a slight slope, so it drains off naturally. 


My Mum arrives tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## Ladytrails

It's late and there's a lot of news on here! 

Corgi - I think the Corgi turtle (corgle?) is adorable. We used to have 2 corgies, tri's, one a Pembroke and the other a Cardigan...awesome dogs. 
Celeste, I don't think we're old, either. I'm not moving and I'm over 50. 

Alex, found a t-shirt for your step-dad. It says "Dog Hair, Don't Care" but it is for a lady. Maybe you could get an xl..... Enjoy your mum!

Nicker, it's such good news about JJ and Raine getting along. Happy endings (to horse hunting) and happy beginnings (to horse partners) are wonderful! 

TJ, yay for you! You really knocked it out of the park, 18 stalls, A+ grade on grooming, and a very productive lesson. Give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Am just about ready to go clean up poo (hopefully w/out collapsing),then have a lesson. Oh, dear,didn't know there was an over 50 thread;do I have to go there,should I? Am 59..too "old" for you guys? (I hear Stan sputtering for an "appropriate" comment LOL). Not going, just getting to know you'all. Well... here I go the the far blue yonder out east. Wish me luck!


 
I'm a rising 65 went over to the dark side, 30 plus, I qualify, to much talk about babies been there done that. Went to peek at the over 50 thread and they are. So I decided that being a rising 65 and having the body of a young adonis with a touch of forgetfulness. I forgot what a young adonis is surposed to do.:shock: I have decided I don't have the time left to break in another bunch of folks and there are not that many who will put up with me, so I'm staying. Thats if Alex agrees.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> i agree Celeste I started a thread but it seems that everyone is worried about the 17 boy who is a drama queen lol so no one is looking at it.
> I think i need to get the bobcat in there and get the slope right then add some pea gravel and tamp it down. then add a sand or dirt the allows drainage. I say I but really it would be the BO to do It I don't get paid to fix their mistakes. but if he'll pay I will.


 If you are going to that amount of trouble with hard fill, and from the photos is the turnout area lower than the road along the front, if so it will always push the water in. I think I can see spouting but not sure so I assume the water is being taken from the roof to the end of the bulding. I would run a ring drain along the front of the gates to pick up that water and slope the turnout area to the front for some run off. If the water has no where to go it will build up. Love the barn though great job. 

I had to ring drain one of my homes crap of a job had to go down two yards in places to get the water away from the bottom story then run it down the section to the lowest point. Next door were not impressed, but got the water away.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan that was something like I was telling her on the drainage. She said there is not a gutter system in place. I suggested installing a gutter system that drained into underground pipe to take the water away from the barn. Ofcourse that calls for digging trenches to lay pipe(clear your filthy minds) how ever far it takes to the area that will keep it from coming back to the barn.

By looking at the neighboring turn outs it appears the drainage is ok in them, but makes me wonder if the one that has standing water is at the lowest level and all the others are draining into it.


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, glad all went awesome and you enjoyed the awesome smell that is horse. Just keep telling yourself the more you do this the easier the work gets because your body is strengthening from each workout. Before you know it you will be Geronimo mounting(run and jump over their butt onto their back) lol.


We, meaning me and Levi the young fella from church, done some pasture cleaning of fell trees and limbs last evening. Loaded the bed of the F150 thrice and took to the burn pile. Should be a big bonfire when the time comes to light it. I love seeing the energy and excitement in him for doing things around the property. Thursday will be some horse riding for him and maybe Amber will jump on Doc for a little ride around the pasture.

No pics of the work, but we were having fun playing Incredible Hulk as we would take the big rotted limbs/trunks and swing them around at the standing trees to break them into shorter sections. We laughed at each other as we posed like strong men after each successful swing. Then again when picking them up and throwing them from the bed of the truck to the pile. It had to be hilarious to anyone able to catch a peek of us. Mind you there were a few Tim Allen grunts thrown in there on occasion as well.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow I don't know how anyone has the time to go to other threads, it's hard enough to keep up with this one. Let alone remember what everyone posted.
WTG TJ thats a lot of work, I will always love the smell of horses. Please don't leave we have to know how things progress.
I had a fantastic trail ride last night, haven't been on one for a couple of weeks. Took BO's 13 year old son and we had so much fun. Lots of cantering and he is so great to ride with and talk to. Hunter was really really good, only tried to turn around a couple of times, but once we got into the trails he was happy as a clam.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, thought I would remind you of your responsibility as a owner of a new horse that you have to post updates daily for the first two weeks..It's mandatory so you need to make sure this is taken care to stay in good standing with your peers.:-}


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha. OK, roadyy, that I can do!!!!:wink::lol::lol:

All was quiet out at the barn this morning. Currently waiting for my mom....we are going SHOPPING.....for horse stuff of course!! . My list seems to continue to grow! :shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy horse shopping! So glad he is fitting in so well.


----------



## Farmchic

NM- I am so happy for you!! So what is JJ's theme color going to be? He has to have one ya know.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I am glad that you are taking it slow with a patient teacher. If you want to move to Georgia, I will be more than glad to teach you free lessons if you clean 18 stalls! That was a lot of work! I actually don't have 18 stalls, but you get the general idea.


we have 17! but only 7 have horses right now.. may be getting a new boarder with 3 soon
AFTER we cut hay


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> If you are going to that amount of trouble with hard fill, and from the photos is the turnout area lower than the road along the front, if so it will always push the water in. I think I can see spouting but not sure so I assume the water is being taken from the roof to the end of the bulding. I would run a ring drain along the front of the gates to pick up that water and slope the turnout area to the front for some run off. If the water has no where to go it will build up. Love the barn though great job.
> 
> I had to ring drain one of my homes crap of a job had to go down two yards in places to get the water away from the bottom story then run it down the section to the lowest point. Next door were not impressed, but got the water away.


 The BO told me yesterday "Don't worry "red" I will have it all fixed .." the drainage problem was caused by the Elderly "cowboy" Scraping the turn outs and pretty much digging a hole.
so the BO will scrape today and add some sand . I "hope" it works.
Steve "the BO" means well but he is a City guy and just don't know much about the barn.
Yea he calls me Red. It kinda bugs me but I don't have to deal with him often so I am ok with it..
OH and the Sand is getting Dumped in the arena YAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Stan that was something like I was telling her on the drainage. She said there is not a gutter system in place. I suggested installing a gutter system that drained into underground pipe to take the water away from the barn. Ofcourse that calls for digging trenches to lay pipe(clear your filthy minds) how ever far it takes to the area that will keep it from coming back to the barn.
> 
> By looking at the neighboring turn outs it appears the drainage is ok in them, but makes me wonder if the one that has standing water is at the lowest level and all the others are draining into it.


other than the one with the pony in it there is no horses in the ones near the "one " that is terrible it is mainly the end of her turn out. where Sparky dug to deep


----------



## Farmchic

That's great news!

The back of our barn looks very similar except we didn't put runs in, it was in the plans at first but then we decided not to because we ran out of level ground. We had some trouble at first with water seeping into the stalls because it was running down hill. My husband built up a mound ( I think he called it a burm?) to divert the water around the barn and installed some drainage pipes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> NM71, thought I would remind you of your responsibility as a owner of a new horse that you have to post updates daily for the first two weeks..It's mandatory so you need to make sure this is taken care to stay in good standing with your peers.:-}


says the man with a new horse who has only posted a few!!!!


----------



## Farmchic

And posted no pictures of his Hulk impression  And didn't tell us if he bought the little pinto for his wife.


----------



## Critter sitter

we are going to a nutrition clinic tonight at a barn down the road from us Called 
Log Barn stables it is a Gorgeous barn and I would LOVE to own it 
here is link to the website.
Log Barn Stables - Home Page, Plattsmouth , NE

Derek the owner is a nice guy. he can come off as a know it all though.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> And posted no pictures of his Hulk impression  And didn't tell us if he bought the little pinto for his wife.


I know whats up with that????


----------



## Farmchic

Wow! I love it! Love the idea of attaching the round pen to the arena. Have fun!


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Wow! I love it! Love the idea of attaching the round pen to the arena. Have fun!


I almost moved there when I was looking but they have some "things" I didn't care for .
I Love the place though.

BTW I am not a purina Fan I do safe choice but I will go to hear the talk
and the Free food LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gotta love the Free food!


----------



## Roadyy

Touche


----------



## Farmchic

It looks like a fun place to visit. Funny how each barn has it's own "personality" isn't it? I think that is one of the reasons why I am so hesitant to take in boarders here, afraid of what I might end up with.

I switched over to a ration balancer, purina enrich 32 and I'm happy with it. I've also fed Purina country acres and the omelene products a few times.


----------



## Critter sitter

roadyy said:


> touche
> 
> View attachment 214034
> 
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> 
> View attachment 214050


is he eating that ant hill!!!????


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> It looks like a fun place to visit. Funny how each barn has it's own "personality" isn't it? I think that is one of the reasons why I am so hesitant to take in boarders here, afraid of what I might end up with.
> 
> I switched over to a ration balancer, purina enrich 32 and I'm happy with it. I've also fed Purina country acres and the omelene products a few times.


I have been super happy with Safe Choice. No need for all the supplements with it I do give msm for doc with him being 15 but thats it.

I think they are pretty similar but why fix something that is working just fine


----------



## Critter sitter

oops double post


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> is he eating that ant hill!!!????


First time I reviewed the pic I thought the same thing. Looks like he is inhaling the mound doesn't it? lol


Here is another of Amber and Doc.









Here are a couple of pics I just took from atop one of the vessels next to the sea wall being erected.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Thats if Alex agrees.


I agree!!!  


Meeting up with Mum tonight at 7, as soon as I am done with the office. 

So for now, I am sweeping and mopping! Sigh. Nearly done.


----------



## Critter sitter

ok that made me dizzy Rick.

I have a splitting headache they have a bobcat outside the shop and have a rock crushing tool on it!! it is Banging so hard my shop is shaking!
I am thinking I should just go home and go ride!
Oh lovely now its a even bigger machine! POUNDING away


----------



## Roadyy

I just got to listen to the noise. I will record some of the noises from working in a shipyard and let you compare the two..I hope your headache gets better and no you can't go ride. I am already trying to find time to get closer to Celeste's mileage. errr..


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> 
> Meeting up with Mum tonight at 7, as soon as I am done with the office.
> 
> So for now, I am sweeping and mopping! Sigh. Nearly done.


Alex, best wishes on enjoying time with mum. I hope to see pics of y'all spending time together, if it is ok. I hope it turns out to be a great visit and you walk away with awe from it.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Rick, I am planning to have a great time!  

Mum is not fond of having her photo taken, but I will try. I have no idea why she doesn't like it, as she is beautiful.


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick even my Husband told me to close up and go enjoy a ride so I think I just may  
I know you are a workaholic sooooo You will never catch up. ~


----------



## nvr2many

Here is a joke I read this morning. I thought was funny........

An elderly man walks into a confessional. The following conversation ensues:
Man: ‘I am 92 years old, have a wonderful wife of 70 years, many children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren. Yesterday, I picked up two college girls, hitch-hiking. We went to a motel, where I had sex with each of them three times.’
Priest: ‘Are you sorry for your sins?’
Man: ‘What sins?’
Priest: ‘What kind of a Catholic are you?’
Man: ‘I’m Jewish.’
Priest: ‘Why are you telling me all this?’
Man: ‘I’m 92 years old . . . . I’m telling everybody!’


----------



## nvr2many

I vote RIDE!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick even my Husband told me to close up and go enjoy a ride so I think I just may
> I know you are a workaholic sooooo You will never catch up. ~



Shup!!


nvr2many said:


> I vote RIDE!


U2!!


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Thanks Rick, I am planning to have a great time!
> 
> Mum is not fond of having her photo taken, but I will try. I have no idea why she doesn't like it, as she is beautiful.


OHHH I can see mum was a PHAT just a few years back!!! She still has it with a refined look to cover some of the edges... Looks like you came from fine genes there, young lady. Literally. haha


----------



## Roadyy

What all do you have planned for activities while they are visiting? I assume you may be down for a day or 3 from tests, but figured you have some things you are hoping to enjoy with your mom while visiting.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Rick, she was actually a model when she was younger, but we had a house fire when we were kids, so there's no photos left of that. 

Am hoping to not be down totally, but just have some quieter days. 

Tonight we are meeting them after the kids are done at the office. If Mum and Mike are up to it, they are going to come out to dinner with us, depends on how tired they are from the flight. And they have a few hours to themselves first, so can eat alone if they want to crash out and go to bed - if so, we will just stop by to see them, and leave them be. 

They are planning to go to Washington DC for a day trip, I likely won't go with them because of the dogs. 
We are going to see one of kid 1's baseball games. 
Going to a rodeo. 
Up to the Pocono mountains, as that's pretty. 
Dinner with the inlaws
Maybe go to the shore one day

That's about the extent of the plans so far, I am sure we will pad them out more while they are here, and we know more about what they want to do.


----------



## Critter sitter

CRAP I got busy... I doubt I'll leave to soon


----------



## nvr2many

Started raining here!!!


----------



## Roadyy

That's what you get... lol

I have made plans several times to leave early so I could get an extended ride in. Every time life got in the way more so than normal. I have learned that fulfilling my daily necessities as usual then getting a ride in after feeding has given me the most saddle time.


----------



## Critter sitter

BOO I think its Ricks fault!


----------



## Critter sitter

heck I never get in before dark


----------



## Roadyy

I'll take the blame as I have broad(not feminine) shoulders. lmbo


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG why do I look at these??? horses need to go soon it has me in tears! that mare is prob bred to that stud colt!! and look how skinny she is.. and he has what looks like a halter that they tried to get on him. **** I am gonna send this to the rescue here.


----------



## Farmchic

Honestly I've seen worse. For that price someone will probably see their potential, buy them and fatten them up. 

Rick, have you ever used the herculiner roll on bed liner? I started a thread a while back but am not getting much feed back. Thinking of using it in my tie stalls.


----------



## Celeste

What is it that Rick is being blamed for? The rain? Rick, did you do a rain dance?


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Honestly I've seen worse. For that price someone will probably see their potential, buy them and fatten them up.
> 
> Rick, have you ever used the herculiner roll on bed liner? I started a thread a while back but am not getting much feed back. Thinking of using it in my tie stalls.


around here they will go to the kill buyer


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> What is it that Rick is being blamed for? The rain? Rick, did you do a rain dance?


What is he Not being blamed for is the better question.
LOL
Rain
Me getting busy and not getting to go .
the **** jack hammer pounding outside.......
the price of gas
the womanly once a month Crud..

shall I go on 
:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Honestly I've seen worse. For that price someone will probably see their potential, buy them and fatten them up.
> 
> Rick, have you ever used the herculiner roll on bed liner? I started a thread a while back but am not getting much feed back. Thinking of using it in my tie stalls.


Yes, I have used it. It is a good product as long as you use the UV protectant with it in sunlight or it will fade. I would not use it where you will have lots of dirt/mud because I have seen it set up stains than never come out.

I would suggest this product over any other liner type paint.

Monstaliner do-it-yourself roll-on truck bed liner outperforms Herculiner Bed Liner, Duplicolor and Rustoleum Road Warrior

I will advise you that the prep work is 95% of the job in getting a great finish on any paint job. I have used Duplicolor bedliner paint from the local parts house and have had amazing results with it on bumpers I've built for off-road rigs. They beat them on the rocks pretty hard and it holds up very good. 

The thing I like about the monstaliner is the color choices. Just think of how much you could brighten up a barn to the eye with some color. I am not a hippie mind you, but could see highlighting some things in the barn to really make certain attractions pop.


----------



## Hunter65

Alex your mom is beautiful!

Has anyone seen CW?


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65 said:


> Alex your mom is beautiful!
> 
> Has anyone seen CW?


I think she said she would be spending alot of time working on the new place and would be long stints of no contact.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Phew! What a whirlwind of a day!! We of course went shopping...I love this tack shop I go to, but it's a good 11/2 hours a way, then I spend a good hour or more there, lunch, then home....the day is GONE! Got home long enough to drop the goodies......I bought out the store:shock:...girth, pad, Corona cream(so much cheaper there), bit, chin strap, breast collar..... 

Here's something..kris used a dutton bit on JJ, so I got on line and ordered one...gotten email during lunch telling me it would be at least two weeks until it was shipped bc they are hand forged!:shock::shock: I don't want to wait THAT long to rode him. Luckily I had a picture of his bit, and found one at the tack store that was very, very similar, so I bought it. Thinking if I am happy with it, I will cancel the order, but I hear these bits are great :?::?::?: 

So...got home in time to feed and brought the horses in from the heat. We decided mom would leave them out tonight when it is cool. I'm a bit nervous, this will be jays first night outside at night. I want to do this until I have him in the paddock that has the sunshade. Ultimately we would like them coming and going freely from their stalls all the time...Rainn does that now, but I'm still waiting to put them together.

Now that I have my goodies, I'm ready to jump on! I'm a bit nervous tho....what if he isn't as calm as he was at Kris's? He is still low key on the ground....I'm just weary.:-|

Vet coming tomorrow to check rainn's skin issue. Her hind end and shoulders are looking better, but her face is nearly bald of hair.:shock::?:-(. It appears whatever it is is spreading, yet her skin appears to be healthy....the Corona cream REALLY works!! Since I've been home from TX I've slathered it on certain parts and I already see hair growing back.

How's THAT for an update! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter, wasn't it you that mentioned having your horse on MSM?

I put Rainn on a senior formula supplement and it has 1000 or 3000 grams or mg...can't remember in it. I say an improvement in her gimpiness, but really not enough to ride her long or consistently. Btw, she had a fence accident and has a lot of scar tissue around her pastern area of her front leg. I wa thinking of taking her off the senior formula (I don't see any benefits, just a lot of $$$$ out of my pocket) and switch her to 10,000 g/ mg whatever the serving is...of pure MSM.

From what I have researched, it seems to really help in soreness. She is still very viable, so I want to help her stiffness. Once I put her on a day of bute, she was SO happy and really WENT. Will the higher dose of MSM help like that? I really want her comfortable. And I want to use her!

Thanks!!


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! Phew! What a whirlwind of a day!! We of course went shopping...I love this tack shop I go to, but it's a good 11/2 hours a way, then I spend a good hour or more there, lunch, then home....the day is GONE! Got home long enough to drop the goodies......I bought out the store:shock:...girth, pad, Corona cream(so much cheaper there), bit, chin strap, breast collar.....
> 
> Here's something..kris used a dutton bit on JJ, so I got on line and ordered one...gotten email during lunch telling me it would be at least two weeks until it was shipped bc they are hand forged!:shock::shock: I don't want to wait THAT long to rode him. Luckily I had a picture of his bit, and found one at the tack store that was very, very similar, so I bought it. Thinking if I am happy with it, I will cancel the order, but I hear these bits are great :?::?::?:
> 
> So...got home in time to feed and brought the horses in from the heat. We decided mom would leave them out tonight when it is cool. I'm a bit nervous, this will be jays first night outside at night. I want to do this until I have him in the paddock that has the sunshade. Ultimately we would like them coming and going freely from their stalls all the time...Rainn does that now, but I'm still waiting to put them together.
> 
> Now that I have my goodies, I'm ready to jump on! I'm a bit nervous tho....what if he isn't as calm as he was at Kris's? He is still low key on the ground....I'm just weary.:-|
> 
> Vet coming tomorrow to check rainn's skin issue. Her hind end and shoulders are looking better, but her face is nearly bald of hair.:shock::?:-(. It appears whatever it is is spreading, yet her skin appears to be healthy....the Corona cream REALLY works!! Since I've been home from TX I've slathered it on certain parts and I already see hair growing back.
> 
> How's THAT for an update! :wink:


I just want to give his face a really good rub! So cute!


----------



## Celeste

Some people will give a horse with a very mild lameness a dose of bute about an hour before they ride. It can make it comfortable for the horse and give them a chance to get out. It would just depend on the cause of the lameness whether this would be safe. (Ask your vet.) I used to have an old arthritic horse that I would do this with occasionally. He had fun being able to get out on a ride with the others.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, try B-L Pellets. Another HF member recommended them and they have been great for my Isabella.

She gets MSM but then I also give her the B-L Pellets. I believe the BL stands for Buteless.

It is an natural pain reliever with devil's claw and yucca plant. You can't use it if you show and they drug test but if that is not an issue, I'd give it a try.

I buy mine on Amazon. You can get a small bucket for 14 or 15 bucks. Isabella eats them with no problem at all.


----------



## Storybook Farm

Hey all,

I've just begun speeding (turned 55 in April) and after raising my six kids and homeschooling them all the way through, my husband and I bought a 30-year abandoned homeplace in WV. I LOVE living in the boonies. We took the first year to renovate, and then moved her permanently, taking Hubby's aged folks with us. Then, they went into a nursing home, and we decided to take the plunge and get animals. So far, we have two cats, an Aussie Shepherd pup, three Southdown babydoll ewes, and my horse, Grace. Oh, and 11 Indian Runner ducks. 

My husband (bless him) actually SHOVED me back into riding. I rode in my teens--owned an American Saddlebred three-gaited pleasure horse and showed him. Boarded at a commercial stable and rode with all the gals there; it was my home away from home for several years.

Then high school happened, and college, and marriage, and kids, and homeschooling... and building our business... all that time, no horses. 

The horse I bought when Scott finally convinced me to give it a try, solo, with no mentor here in WV, was a mare that I saw on the Internet and fell in love with. I contacted someone in MO (where she was) through the FB network of homeschoolers to go and ride her for me, and then decided to buy her, had her shipped, and saw her for the first time when she stepped off the trailer! Talk about taking chances! I bought her sight unseen. But, she has been the sweetest, kindest, and best horse EVER! I keep being surprised at her easy ways and calm spirit in the barnyard and under saddle. She's so different from the gelding I had as a youth, who used to take two hours (literally) to load for horse shows! Everyone who sees her just loves her, her barn manners are impeccable, and (for us older gals) those easy gaits are truly EASY on us! Yay!

So, I'm busy learning, re-learning, un-learning, and LOVING returning to riding, and I'm really enjoying this forum! Below is a picture of me on Grace for the first time back in COLD, snowy March:


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Storybrook. And good on you for home schooling so many! 

Do I see flirting with Rick? I think I might, slightly..... I'll stick to giving Stan abuse! It's really fun, you should all try it. 

Thank you now to who said my Mum is beautiful. At the time I started typing I knew who you were, now I have no idea. I am useless. 


Here's a pic from tonight, after the tears and endless hugs from Mum, who is super short, and has her head in about my chest. LOL.

Edit to add, I do a super smile, stretched out neck thing, I don't know what that's all about. But there you have it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome story!!

Corgi, how much MSM do you give? I am going to double check with vet tomorrow, but like to have my ducks in a row.

We don't show, so I don't need to worry about that with that b l stuff you talked about. Do you know how much you use of that? How come your horse is on it?

Rainn seems to enjoy being used but we get so far out and she starts limping. She eventually walks out of it,, but it kills me to watch.

Alex, great shot!, have fun!,


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, I am not a feed person. I can't help. 

If anyone is ever planning to visit, come soon after 7/2, as that's when Mum leaves, and I will be done with house cleaning again for a while. They are coming over here tomorrow, I managed to put them off til 11, we will both be up at 7am finishing up.


----------



## tjtalon

Peekin' in. Thanks everyone for letting me know I'm wanted here, that's so cool, & for all the posts supporting my progress (& reading the posts of all of you..!! you'all are my heroes!) I was posting,listing replies to all,then finger-farted, & it all went away,sorry! Suffice to say: thanks!!! (& we all send good luck to AlexS w/the parental visit..even Stan[!]) I won't try to list again my replies,but I saw each one. Dang, this forum is quite enough, no way can I embark on another one. You'all are quite enough 'extended family"!!
Me: going to do this work week,then this coming Monday go out to do my chores earlier than this past Monday. Avoid the heat,& maybe do it faster (was awfully slow,but learning curve, I guess). Janice has to prepare for a summer camp for the kids, but said maybe I can "get on" Addie;my plan is to get on & bareback-pad rock'n'roll the round pen for abit,if/when that happens.Am getting abit determined to get over my whatever (& tired of it!); Addie is an gentle,trained,elderly therapy horse, I can do it,just have to get going.


----------



## AlexS

TJT, we are quite the extended family. that is exactly right. 


The foster kids were amazing tonight, and that's rare. They were quiet at first, that's normal. We spent an hour at their place and then went to eat, it was about 8ish, the kids were starving, not one complained. 

After they ate,. I asked why they were so quiet kid 3 said, 'we agreed to give you time with your Mum'. 

You are kidding the kids never think outside of themselves. 

Thank you kids.


----------



## Stan

Took me 30 minutes to catch up and all i got was how every one is enjoying good riding weather Well here in NZ its raining again and no grass growth. The rain cooled down the ground to quick. Just what I needed after a drought.

To night SWMBO is in Auckland. No I did not annoy her giving her an excuse to go visit friends. She is playing in a band on thursday an all girl band or should I say grandma's.

So i get three days piece and quite no one telling me what to do, i can watch what I want on TV and eat thick steak with no fear of being told Thats to much meat. 

So its feed the horses, cook the steak and a few edds and mushrooms and open a beer. 

Alex enjoy you mothers visit and relax.

Cheers all.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, glad your visit with your mother went well and the kids sound amazing for their gift to you.
I must have missed the flirting you mentioned. Can you please point it out so I can go back and copy/paste it to savor often? lol

TJ, I hope you getting an earlier start helps with the heat and also hope you are able to get a quick ride in afterwards before she has to get back to the camp preparations.

Marcia, welcome to the family. Love the pic and story of you getting to us. Hope we can make you feel right at home with us as you have for Grace.

NM71, I have a feeling JayJay will be the same under saddle at your place as he was at Kris' place for you. I don't see him changing unless you start allowing him to get away with small little disrespectful acts that seem harmless at the time or because he is in a new place. That is usually how it starts for those who complain about the ones who aren't drugged or starved, changing when at new place.

I hope you figure out something to help Rainn with her lameness so she can be an enjoyment on the trails again.

Stan, hate to hear you didn't get enough rain soon enough to get the grass needed for Stella and Bugs. Hope you enjoy the freedom of unlimited red meat while SWMBO is out playing with the other cats.

My mother will be at my house by the time I get off work today and my niece should be there around 6-7pm with one of her girl friends. They will all be here til next Wednesday since my cousin is marrying her man on Saturday at the beach.


----------



## corgi

NickerMaker71 said:


> Welcome story!!
> 
> Corgi, how much MSM do you give? I am going to double check with vet tomorrow, but like to have my ducks in a row.
> 
> We don't show, so I don't need to worry about that with that b l stuff you talked about. Do you know how much you use of that? How come your horse is on it?
> 
> Rainn seems to enjoy being used but we get so far out and she starts limping. She eventually walks out of it,, but it kills me to watch.
> 
> Alex, great shot!, have fun!,


Isabella was a polo pony her whole life. Worked very hard. She now has arthritis. Vet recommended joint supplements and to keep her moving. 24 hour turnout and light riding.

I started her on SmartPak Smart Flex but the price started to get to me. I found a comparable supplement at Tractor Supply that was cheaper. It has 1000mg of MSM and other good stuff.

DuMOR® Joint, 2.815 lb. - Tractor Supply Online Store

Then I added the B-L pellets. 

She gets a scoop of each, every day. I think each scoop is an ounce. I just follow the recommendations.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone! 

I'm relaxing a bit this morning before rushing over to the barn. It's a really nice cool morning so the troops can stay out. Actually now that I say that, I should run over, throw the saddle on while the day is cool and clear, as well as my mom is still there....for some reason, I need a mothers comfort when I jump on the first time! :lol: AND I think her DH will be GONE....I always feel he is a bit judgy...just her and I would be good!

Roadyy, I'm being very careful to make sure ol Jay Jay remains respectful, and made sure my MOTHER does the same!! Lol. I'm really glad she took that horsemanship class with me a few months back so I can reference things!! 

Ok, better scoot!. Have a sun shiny day everyone!! Our weather this week is to be perfect!! YEEHAA!!


----------



## Farmchic

Good morning all!

I'm jealous of all the riding going on, all I've been doing is work, work, work. Maybe over the weekend I'll saddle up my little pony. I had the farrier out on Monday and had shoes put back on him so he's good to go.

Storybookfarm- Welcome! Can't wait to learn more about you and your farm. We HS too! I always tease the other HS Mom's that when the last kid graduates we are having a party for US! All kidding aside, I wouldn't want it any other way.

Rick- Thank you so much for the info, I'm going to look at that site again later. Have you ever used it on concrete?? I like the idea of being able to choose a color as everything in my barn is brown. Awhile back I found this huge metal flower at an antique shop that I want to hang on the old barn. The kids call it my hippy flower. LOL 
If anyone else has any info on the herculiner product or similar products please chime in, I need all the advice I can get.

Stan- It wouldn't hurt to throw some veggies on the grill w/you steak  (your wife told me to say that)

Alex- love the picture and your comment about your smile had me laughing, you all look great. And hey Hooray for you for getting Stepdad to sit on the couch!!!! You need to frame that one 

If I forgot anything or anyone- Sorry!


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Critter, wasn't it you that mentioned having your horse on MSM?
> 
> I put Rainn on a senior formula supplement and it has 1000 or 3000 grams or mg...can't remember in it. I say an improvement in her gimpiness, but really not enough to ride her long or consistently. Btw, she had a fence accident and has a lot of scar tissue around her pastern area of her front leg. I wa thinking of taking her off the senior formula (I don't see any benefits, just a lot of $$$$ out of my pocket) and switch her to 10,000 g/ mg whatever the serving is...of pure MSM.
> 
> From what I have researched, it seems to really help in soreness. She is still very viable, so I want to help her stiffness. Once I put her on a day of bute, she was SO happy and really WENT. Will the higher dose of MSM help like that? I really want her comfortable. And I want to use her!
> 
> Thanks!!


Neither Cody or doc have joint issues but with riding as much as we do and age I figured I could help prevent it. 
I do know it helps my friends barrel horse. Bute if given long term is not good on the gut. So I don't give unless I have to. Btw I just love jay jay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy to hear that things are going well for most. 
New horses, guests, shopping, even the kids being thoughtful. Hope that more of you get some nice rides in. Couple more days & it will officially be summer. It's already pretty hot here in AZ. The neighbor's cat has taken her kittens back home & at least 1 is already spoken for. DH hauled in 3 loads of water yesterday, so that chore is done for awhile. 

Stan-enjoy your steak & your peace & quiet. Do you still have a cat hanging around? Hope R has a good time w/the music making.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I'm jealous of all the riding going on, all I've been doing is work, work, work. Maybe over the weekend I'll saddle up my little pony. I had the farrier out on Monday and had shoes put back on him so he's good to go.
> 
> Storybookfarm- Welcome! Can't wait to learn more about you and your farm. We HS too! I always tease the other HS Mom's that when the last kid graduates we are having a party for US! All kidding aside, I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> Rick- Thank you so much for the info, I'm going to look at that site again later. Have you ever used it on concrete?? I like the idea of being able to choose a color as everything in my barn is brown. Awhile back I found this huge metal flower at an antique shop that I want to hang on the old barn. The kids call it my hippy flower. LOL
> If anyone else has any info on the herculiner product or similar products please chime in, I need all the advice I can get.
> 
> Stan- It wouldn't hurt to throw some veggies on the grill w/you steak  (your wife told me to say that)
> 
> Alex- love the picture and your comment about your smile had me laughing, you all look great. And hey Hooray for you for getting Stepdad to sit on the couch!!!! You need to frame that one
> 
> If I forgot anything or anyone- Sorry!


I've never tried it on concrete before. There are concrete sealants and paints for carports and shops that you can add paper confetti to add looks to. You could do the black and white squares for the winner circle and all kinds of different ideas.

Also I think Alex and family were at her parent's rental place if I read her post right so he hasn't made it to her couch yet. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Mom just text letting me know she is leaving her place in Kingsland,Ga now heading our way. Usually a 4-5 hour drive.


----------



## Critter sitter

welcome Marcia Grace is a beauty..


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick I hope you enjoy your mom  
I sure wish mine was only a 4 hour drive from me.. I miss mom so much


Well Rick saw it but I will tell the rest of you I was a DA today. I thought I would look cute and wear sandals today rather than boots. I went to feed today and NO I do not go in with horses with open toes. but I do work around the JD gator and I stubbed my big toe and cracked the nail to the point it will come off  . it does not hurt really but it looks terrible


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick I hope you enjoy your mom
> I sure wish mine was only a 4 hour drive from me.. I miss mom so much
> 
> 
> Well Rick saw it but I will tell the rest of you I was a DA today. I thought I would look cute and wear sandals today rather than boots. I went to feed today and NO I do not go in with horses with open toes. but I do work around the JD gator and I stubbed my big toe and cracked the nail to the point it will come off  . it does not hurt really but it looks terrible


Your mom is only a little over 4 hours away.......from me...:lol:

Hope that little piggy(toe) doesn't suffer to much while growing a new nail.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Your mom is only a little over 4 hours away.......from me...:lol:
> 
> Hope that little piggy(toe) doesn't suffer to much while growing a new nail.


well go see her for me and give her neck a good hug!

and its the big piggy boohoo no cute sandals for a while no one wants to see a mutant toe


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> well go see her for me and give her neck a good hug!
> 
> and its the big piggy boohoo no cute sandals for a while no one wants to see a mutant toe


You missed the rhyme reference. They are all little piggies that went to market except for the one that went weeeeeee all the way home... lol I assume yours was the one that went home instead of market.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> You missed the rhyme reference. They are all little piggies that went to market except for the one that went weeeeeee all the way home... lol I assume yours was the one that went home instead of market.


no it deff went to the meat market Home would be safe and pretty cute lil toes again


----------



## Critter sitter

Well I am going to leave early today I need to take my phone to the apple store I have been having issues for some time with it not Roaming. I have been to the store and called and worked with my carrier . But it is still screwed up so I am going to see about just getting a new replacement. thats why I pay for apple care right??


----------



## Hunter65

Awe hope your toe is better. You can hang with me and my broken one. Not hurting so much now but still swollen and can't bend it. I am home sick today. I felt fine when I woke up but by the time I was to leave for work I knew I wasn't leaving. Well it's raining so good couch day. 
Looks like hubby will be home next week. He has been gone since may 6th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Just heard that mom made it there about half an hour ago. Now I have to convince myself not to take off at 3 to go spend the evening with her even though she will be for a week. It has just been a couple of months since the last visit so it isn't as bad as Alex had it. Still is nice to get as much time as possible in with her. Hopefully have pics up of us tomorrow.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Awe hope your toe is better. You can hang with me and my broken one. Not hurting so much now but still swollen and can't bend it. I am home sick today. I felt fine when I woke up but by the time I was to leave for work I knew I wasn't leaving. Well it's raining so good couch day.
> Looks like hubby will be home next week. He has been gone since may 6th.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope you feel better .. I know all about Broken toes I broke a few in my time.. one of my BIG piggies still does not bend.

I am done at aple store and at my ole barn managers coffee shop letting my phone restore. "cross fingers" I would toes too but that would hurt


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick GO be with Mom maybe put her on trusty and go for a trail ride


----------



## Roadyy

She doesn't have any use for being on the back of a horse. lol If it had 4 legs and her on it then it better be some type of household furniture. I have tried for years to get her to let me lead her around on one of my mannered horses. When my dad was still alive he loved riding with me and was always willing to hear me explain what to do on the hardest horse for him to ride. He refused to ride the easy horse. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm excited to say that I JUST returned from the barn!! IVe literally been there all day!

The vet came...looked at rainn...thinks she's doing better, but doesn't like that her face is bald....thinks she may have allergies to some weeds or something....I could take her to a vet two hours away for testing...but I don't have a truck or trailer...nor do I think I want to do that...so we are going to wait things out a bit since I do see bit of improvement.

She also did a nice thorough examination on JayJay. Everything seems good! 

After that I walked both, took JJ down to the road to test his car IQ. He did great. Our neighbor has a big rock out front, he did think it might eat him, but once I showed him, it was OK.

Since he was quiet I thought I was saddle up....and with my mom and her friend present to possibly pick up any pieces....i got on! :thumbsup: I rode him in the pasture a bit, then decided to venture out into the areas I had walked him.......he was a DREAM :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

He is SO responsive!!! I hardly need to touch him to go.seriously, if I gave a little too much leg, he was ready to take off for a cow! Yet, he would settle himself down almost instantly...it was AMAZING!!!! . His walk was so fluid and he cantered right off! I had the BEST day!!!! . [sigh of relief] :wink:

Here are a few picks from when I first got on!


----------



## NickerMaker71

And another.....


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Nicker he is soo darn cute


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Hope you feel better .. I know all about Broken toes I broke a few in my time.. one of my BIG piggies still does not bend.
> 
> I am done at aple store and at my ole barn managers coffee shop letting my phone restore. "cross fingers" I would toes too but that would hurt



I am beginning to wonder if I will be able to ever bend my big piggy again


----------



## AlexS

Nicker I am not surprised he is being so good, he has such a kind face, I think he will try his heart out for you. 



The kids were AMAZING again tonight. Kid 3 cursed, and my eye brow hit my hairline, before I could say anything, he turned to my Mum and said 'I am sorry for my poor choice of words' that's 100% my expression. If they curse or call something gay, I usually ask if they want to rethink their poor choice of words. 

At dinner tonight they all sat together and talked amongst themselves, and left us adults to talk to each other. That has never happened in a visit with Mum before, my attention is not on the kids, so they act up to get it back. I am so impressed, I emailed their therapists to let them all know. They all go on respite tomorrow, so I will be kid free for 10 days. 


Kid 1 had a baseball game tonight, so Mum and Mike came along. It was The-Most-Intense game of baseball I have ever seen, and my parents first ever game. Every parent spent most of the game on their feet just cheering, it was a very close back and forth. 

The other teams coach, freaked on an umpire. Really freaked. The ump did a running backwards thing to move away, as we all wondered if he was about to be punched. 
I yelled loudly 'control yourself' other parents from our team were yelling too. Seriously this is high school baseball. I take kids with anger issues, how on earth can I expect that they control their anger, and model that behavior, when other adults around them don't. I believe you model the behavior that you see back from the kids. 

Anyway, I waited until the coach had stopped jumping up and down to yell it, and he heard, he turned and looked in my general direction. 

Our coach earlier went out and yelled a kids name as he was bickering with the third base guy on the other team, right next to their coach (who said nothing) and yelled 'Brady, just play your game'. 

The other coach had kids arguing with him, cursing on the field, and arguing with the umps. So I felt kind of justified in yelling at him when he lost it. 

20 mins later, OUR coach gets ejected from the game. It was a very bad call and it gave the other team the win. But still, I yelled at the other coach, and then our coach was worse. He cursed up a storm and ran at the ump. After he was kicked out, he stood close to us all, and still cursed for a good 5 minutes. 

Many games ago, back at the beginning of the season I heard kid 1 curse, even though he's way out in the out field. I have that Mom hearing thing, and I hear almost everything. I stood and yelled, (first name) (last name)!!!! 
Kid 1, raised his palm = sorry. 
I wasn't done, so I yelled 'and tuck your shirt in' his hands went in his pants so fast and tucked it in all the way.

And yet I wasn't brave enough to tell our coach tonight. I'll talk to him again at another game. But he was like a caged animal, pacing around and cursing up a storm. 

I think maybe this is the first time since I have been an adult, that I have backed away from telling someone something like that. He was out of control, and it was inappropriate. And if I am not brave enough to address it, then I think that tells you how bad he was. 
At the next practice, I'd like him to tell the team how he lost his cool, and then tell them how inappropriate that was. Betcha a good bunch of money that he will do that, as he needs to, so I will make him.


----------



## nvr2many

Good for you Alex! I am also very impressed with your kids! Good work! Glad your having a good time with your Mum. 

NM, Glad to hear you are really enjoying JJ. I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy happy for you!!

TJ, so glad your lessons are going well. Keep it up. 

Lori, so sorry about your big piggie!!

Rick, you crack me up, lol. 

Sandi, we have rain too but did get out for a quick ride in the wind before the rain started again! 

Oh I never welcomed Storybrookfarm! Welcomeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 

I know I am leaving some of you out and am sorry, but, hello to everyone! DH is on vaca this week and we have the girls full time this week also. So busy busy! I have been lurking but just not commenting. 

Here is a pic after our windy ride today. I just love her! Her name is Ashley.


----------



## AlexS

That's such a great photo, horse is looking, you look great. That just seems so hard to capture. 

Thanks, and I am so impressed with the kids too, they have been exceptional. When we get back from respite, we are taking them to see a movie (we wait for DVDs) and giving them double allowance, as a thanks. They didn't know this in advance, so it's not the reason - but they deserve something.


----------



## AlexS

No one is talking so you can deal with multiple posts from me. Shuddup. 

My parents are planning that I will be out of action for 2 days as that's what the Drs say. Sorry, no. I have not seen my Mum for 3 years, if she is awake, I plan to breathe the same air she does. 

I have a guy I have the hots for, on the Reading Phillies team, sadly he's a decade younger than me. I don't give a hoot really. I plan to be at his Sat game, yell his way in an obnoxious way, and when he looks over, I blow him a kiss. He's a good guy, and he always blows them back - then I squee and freak out. 

For shame, he is 23. My oldest foster kid is 22. 

But for this kid, if I were single, there's some things he could learn. And that's just wrong. But here he is. I want to do bad things to him.


For shame, I perv on a 23 year old kid.


----------



## nvr2many

OMG Alex! I love you! :rofl:


----------



## AlexS

Laugh, he is one year older than my oldest foster kid, I am only 37 but that feels like child abuse to me. The object of my bad desires is 23. 

I want to do bad things with him, that's ok, as long as we get to do them - then label me as a child predator.


----------



## nvr2many

Give it ten years, it will not seem as bad, lol.


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> Give it ten years, it will not seem as bad, lol.



Am so on that idea, am so there already. 

Love Brad to death, but heck, I divorced before (just joking). 


However I blow this kid a kiss and he blows one back = he loves me.And why wouldn't he? LOL


----------



## lilypoo

Howdy folks! 

I'll be 40 in August and am overweight and out of shape, so I figured I belong here rather than with the 30-somethings. 

Just bought my first horse since my teens. Haven't personally ridden him (trying to get some weight on his first) but my daughter has ridden him while I lead him. 

I've just been hanging out and reading posts, so thought I'd say hi!


----------



## AlexS

Hi Lily. You are very welcome here....good bunch of people here.


----------



## AlexS

Stan, you have to say something or I am left to responding to posts and talking about myself. I'd prefer to bust on you, but you are giving me nothing to work with.


----------



## AlexS

nvr2many said:


> OMG Alex! I love you! :rofl:


Tell me he's not hot??? 

:lol::lol::lol:

He's hot, there's nothing you can say about that.


----------



## AlexS

the over 50's thread is ahead, I can stay awake longer - but they wake at 5am. Old farts say something in the morning, we can't let them win.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan, you have to say something or I am left to responding to posts and talking about myself. I'd prefer to bust on you, but you are giving me nothing to work with.


I am speachless dumb founded and not to mention put out. How fickle you are. First it was Sereno, then Rick, I was in there some where. The new lady that has just joined must think we, I mean you are a weird bunch and she will not belong. We older, with mountians of experience, miss out to a younger version. What more can I say except, you go for it girl, you throw him a kiss. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

lilypoo said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I'll be 40 in August and am overweight and out of shape, so I figured I belong here rather than with the 30-somethings.
> 
> Just bought my first horse since my teens. Haven't personally ridden him (trying to get some weight on his first) but my daughter has ridden him while I lead him.
> 
> I've just been hanging out and reading posts, so thought I'd say hi!


You will have to excuse Alex she is over the moon at the moment but reality will creep back in soon. We hope


----------



## Stan

The weather here is bloody awfull strong winds and driving rain. Roslyn has not made it home yet so I let the horses eat the grass around the yard. A gust of wind and they went into panic mode running around tearing up the grass. Now I cant hide the tell tale hoof marks.

I have managed to locate some hay for the winter $12 a bale a little on the expensive side so thats Saturdays job its a couple of hundred ks from my place but thats the price of the drought.

Now for the good news Its almost the shortest day 36 hours to go and you know what that means in the northern hem. Your days will start to get shorter so ride as much as you can. 

Cheers all

I just thought I'd ramble a little to give Alex a break. I think something may have worked loose if you get my drift.:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I am speachless dumb founded and not to mention put out. How fickle you are. First it was Sereno, then Rick, I was in there some where. The new lady that has just joined must think we, I mean you are a weird bunch and she will not belong. We older, with mountians of experience, miss out to a younger version. What more can I say except, you go for it girl, you throw him a kiss. :lol::lol::lol::lol:



You just posted in the over 50s threads. GASP!!! Cheater!


In serious news, Stan, I'd protect my pasture too. 


I still hate you.  Love you really.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all and welcome to our home Lily. We hope we can make you comfortable and filled with the desire to stick around. 

NM71, He looks fabulous under you with that smile on your face. He really does have a gentle face and you can see him paying attention to you. I am so glad JayJay was able to find his way to you so he could watch out for you and help build you up.

Melinda, the pic is perfect. Shows a beautiful connection between the two of you.

Hope all the broken piggys don't find themselves in a quarry with humpty.

Alex, glad it was another good day minus the few outburst by other adults. 

Stan, glad you found hay and hopefully SWMBO doesn't get too rough with you over the hoof tracks,,or maybe its a hopeful she will for a good benefit on your part...hint hint..lol

I had a great time catching up with my mother last night and forgot to get a picture.. She went out to the barns to feed the horses with me last night and got to meet Doc. He first walked with his head at my right shoulder as always while mom walked along my left shoulder. He dropped back then squeezed his head between us and kept his head lightly against mom's shoulder moving his head with her movement. It was amazing to see in person! She was caught off guard at first, but realized he wasn't wanting to hurt her and then put her hand under jaw and up on his right cheek. He wouldn't even go into his stall until she walked him in there. He never did that with me or Amber, he was all to happy to leave our side to go in and wait for his feed. To top it off, she went to walk out once I poured in his feed and he LEFT HIS FEED to walk after her. She had to stay in the stall with him while he ate. I couldn't believe what I was witnessing, still having a hard time understanding it. She has never been a horse person or even much of an animal person at all to be honest. We finally got them all fed and turned back out just to have him,who is lowest in the herd as the newby, stay by her side all the way to the gate and run off the rest from her, always aware of where she was so not to make contact with her while pushing the others off. We talked about it for over an hour with the kids before finally settling down to watch half of the recorded Heartland shows before going to bed.


On the way to work this morning with the truck window down, I got tagged in the left eyebrow by this little booger. Green horsefly that hit the mirror and bounced inside the truck to me. I see them flying around the horses all the time and usually kill them with the fly spray. They haven't been landing on them too much due to the fly spray or other repellents we keep on the horses, but they annoy them by buzzing all around them.


----------



## Farmchic

Hey all! Glad to see everyone is doing well. Welcome Lilypoo, stick around long enough and you'll be crazy like the rest of us 

Alex- your crush has lips like Elvis is that why you love him so? It's great to hear that your boys have respect for your mom (and you) that speaks volumes about them doesn't it?

I don't have much to add, just been juggling housework and barn work. I don't know that I'll ever get done with this painting. Hubby did get started cutting hay, Yeah!!! I will feel so much better when the loft is full again. Sorry Stan, I'd send you a load if I could.

Roady- sounds like Mom might be wanting a horse soon


----------



## Farmchic

Here's a picture to make up for the lack of excitement.








Ok so Hubby cutting hay is not all that exciting but it's the best I can do this morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning! Boy did I sleep soundly last night! This working horses bit is physically tiring!! A GOOD tired!! AND....bonus, I'm getting in shape fast!!:happydance: if I say so myself...I'm liking the looks of my arms in thos last pictures I pasted....I've NEVER had arm definition, EVER and I used to be a big worker outer with the weights.

Tonight is our fend for yourself night....that's every Thursday at our house. That's where you decide where and what you want to eat and do so.. Our niece is back from training camp, so DH is going to take her out to eat....that leaves me feeling guilt free for staying at the barn LONGER!! :lol::lol:

Roadyy, your story about your mom and the horse literally brought tears to my eyes. There's something spiritual about horses. Curious...is she frail or sick? Animals have that innate sense ya know? To protect.

After all this talk about the 50s thread, I snuck over there to take a peek.....I mean I do have many friends in their 50s, my siblings are all there, and I do have a hip replacement....do I qualify?:lol::lol::lol: not really, the small amount of posts I read were about falling off!:shock::shock: I don't want to go there!! :lol:


Lilypoo, welcome! Great bunch of people here. Seems we all have something in common.....getting back into horses after a bit of a stretch. 

Speaking of that...my dad, in his somewhat senile state made a comment that he was :shock: that I would get back into horses now that I am 'older'. :? OLDER? I'm 42! I really think I am in the prime of my life! And having a good time while I am at it. :wink: In fact, I think for most, being in your forties your kids are mostly grown, your a bit more stable in your job, and have a little more disposable income for the horses....that my case anyway....exnAy the kid thing tho....we never had any. No matter, I was always the misunderstood child! :rofl::rofl:

Critter, how are you ever going to put shoes on with that toe?

Alex, congrats on those kiddos of yours!! Wow! You've done super work. Times like these are when it shows AND matters!! Bravo!


----------



## Farmchic

not sure why that is sideways. Oh well. 

Everyone tilt your head to the left please.


----------



## Celeste

Alex, a lot of us aren't saying much, but how can we? It is hard to follow an act like yours. Keep on entertaining us.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Farmchic, do you mind me asking what state you are from? Pretty!!


----------



## Farmchic

We're in Missouri. 

I think my town was on tv last night on Larry the cable guy's "only in America" that's what I kept hearing on the radio yesterday anyway, don't have tv to comfirm. Apparently there's a group here that still does anvil shooting. Anyone watch? I've got to look into it and see what it's all about.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nope, can't say that I saw it. Don't watch a lot of tv, mostly Netflix series.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, no she really isn't sick, in fact she drove the 5 hour trip to the house by herself, then still had the energy to walk all over the pasture feeding and watering the horses, ducks, geese, chickens, turtles, fish and dogs while we talked. lol

Don't sound sickly at all to me...lol Next Wednesday she is going to north Ms. to visit her sisters and meeting her brother and his wife to go travel the midwest for a month. I guess they want to make sure they get a bunch of sites in before they get to an age where they fear they won't be able to anymore without someone else taking them. I am so envious of them.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> not sure why that is sideways. Oh well.
> 
> Everyone tilt your head to the left please.


How about I just tilt my laptop? lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and Stan, quit reminding us that the summer solstice is soon arriving.....:wink: that means July 4th will soon be here, and that always makes me feel summer is half over. when I look at the calendar, I can't believe that June is quickly passing!!!:shock: I feel like we JUST got out of school! Where do our days go???


----------



## Roadyy

I have a question for you folks. How many of you have stopped in the stories and poem section of this site and read some of the stories that are written by members? There are some really good reads in there with ,I think, very talented writers. I hope you are able to find some time to read a couple of them and find them enjoyable like I have. I know some of you don't have a lot of free time, but hope you can find time for it.


----------



## Farmchic

Here, I found this. Sound right up Rick and Stans alley 

Tonight the History Channel will air a new episode of “Only In America”, the variety show featuring the antics of comedian Larry the Cable Guy as he travels the nation looking for unusual jobs, hobbies, people and events.
In October of 2012 the “Only in America” film crew visited Farmington. The show’s star, who’s real name is Daniel Lawrence Whitney, spent several hours visiting and working alongside Gay Wilkinson, a resident of Farmington, former mayor and current county commissioner. Wilkinson has a unique hobby ... shooting anvils ... and Larry the Cable Guy wanted to learn what anvil shooting was all about.
“He’s the real deal,” Wilkinson said of the star’s inquisitive mind and witty personality. He’s just like that in real person, Wilkinson discovered.
Tonight's episode will feature Larry hunting rabbits, shooting anvils and driving the original monster truck, all in Missouri. The film crew visited Farmington twice, with the star of the show making the trip on the second visit. While there was an effort to keep the visit quiet, at the request of the production company, word quickly spread through the community shortly after Larry pulled up in front of Wilkinson’s house.
The star comedian spent the day making stops at Wilkinson’s house, Engler Park, and even taking a ride across town in Wilkinson’s pickup to take a look at the anvil shooting hobbyist’s unique tombstone ... a 400-pound anvil set in huge a concrete base that Wilkinson has worked on the past year to erect in the local Masonic Cemetery — he says it’s such a strange request for a tombstone that he chose to go ahead and see it through himself while he was still around rather than leave it for someone else to figure out afterward.
Larry the Cable Guy and his crew got a good taste of Farmington while filming the footage. For lunch the group consumed a big box of hamburgers and sides from Hunt’s Dairy Bar.
As for how the History Channel learned about Wilkinson’s unique hobby, he said he was told they saw a video of him shooting anvils on the website You Tube. He also was a main focus of a Discovery Channel one-hour feature show surrounding an anvil shooting competition held in conjunction with Farmington’s Country Days festival a couple years ago.
And there are several video clips available online showing Wilkinson shooting anvils for different events, including a segment for CBS evening news in which reporter-at-large Steve Hartman visited Farmington to explore Wilkinson’s obsession with anvils and shooting them into the air.
Wilkinson started shooting anvils in 1995 after learning the fading hobby from another area native, Tom Sawyer Nichols. In the years that followed he took his anvils and cases of black powder on the road and competed in and won several anvil shooting competitions, including a few “world championships”. Nowadays he prefers to reserve his shooting for local events and opportunities to share the nearly lost art with anyone interested in the history. 
Anvil shooting has a long history in America especially. Shortly after the Mayflower arrived and white men began populating the original colonies, the shooting of an anvil off the base of another anvil was used as both a warning system and way to mark a celebration. Villages who didn’t have the benefit of a cannon for protection sometimes used the shooting of an anvil to ward off would-be attackers. And anvils were shot into the air to mark some of the biggest milestones in the nation’s early history.
But shooting anvils isn’t only an American thing. Shortly after Larry the Cable Guy was in town, Wilkinson spent a day with a film crew from Discovery UK’s “You Have Been Warned” television show filming for a segment. So far he hasn’t been told when that episode will air, or how he might see it when it does.
In the end, Larry and crew seemed to have a really good time in Farmington. Wilkinson said he was very complimentary of the community and people he did meet while in town. He said by the end of the day Larry told him he needed to keep anvil shooting alive since it was, he had come to realize, such an important part of the nation’s history and a unique hobby. And it definitely fit with the show’s theme of “Only In America”.


----------



## NickerMaker71

No roadyy, doesn't sound sickly to me either! Good for her!! How old is she? She must be pretty cool, magical woman then!! 


I think if you stay busy all the time, you stay young. As soon as my dad sold the farm and moved into town, he immediately started to go down hill.( I told them not to sell...but what does the youngest know? . 

My mom on the other hand, will be 69 next week and just started a new hobby of raising and soon to be breeding Meat goats! Crazy woman!! Lol. She doesn't let her age, arthritis or her deadbeat DH hold her back!!


----------



## Roadyy

She just turned 64 last month.

This was from 3 years ago at our local off-road park. That is her to the far right in the pic and my daughter Amber between the other two ladies from our group.




This pic was taken...



after climbing this hill that has a nasty lil washout at the top....



Here is a better example of the top..






Mind you he did pick a bad line to try and go down the hill. I ended up tying off to his rear tire carrier and hand pulling him over while he eased down the hill enough to get all four back on the ground. lol


Picture this position going up that hill where he is and that is what I had her experience. lol She was happy to watch the bigger obstacles from the sideline after that one. Sorry mom..


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG!!!! 

Bravo mom! I wouldn't venture that!, lol 

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing!!

How old are you then roadyy, ...if you don't mind me asking? Your mom is young!!


----------



## Roadyy

nickermaker71 said:


> omg!!!!
> 
> Bravo mom! I wouldn't venture that!, lol
> 
> cool pics! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> How old are you then roadyy, ...if you don't mind me asking? Your mom is young!!


7-1-71.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-JJ looks happy to have a wonderful new home & owner-you two look great together. Hope your mare continues to improve & the problem doesn't recur.

Rick-it's great your Mom does so much & yes, see the sights before the problems come,& the journey becomes harder.

CS-I stubbed my toe last October & the nail is still growing out w/a bump & a dent-feels so strange.

Alex-Your crush is a cutie-keep blowing those kisses. Have a great time w/your Mom!

Stan-We are approaching our longest day & the full force of summer yet to come. Then our monsoons-the weather is quite an adventure here in AZ.

Welcome to our newbies-we love our little area of HF here & do look out for each other.

We filled our water tank yesterday, so doing the laundry is on my agenda for today.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> I am beginning to wonder if I will be able to ever bend my big piggy again


mine will bend but i have to do it by hand it does not on its own.. My little sister dropped a dresser mirror "really heavy" on it when I was a kid.
the mirror didn't break but my toe was toast along with the nail.


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Laugh, he is one year older than my oldest foster kid, I am only 37 but that feels like child abuse to me. The object of my bad desires is 23.
> 
> I want to do bad things with him, that's ok, as long as we get to do them - then label me as a child predator.


as long as he is old enough to buy you a beer he its OK
:lol::wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> We're in Missouri.
> 
> I think my town was on tv last night on Larry the cable guy's "only in America" that's what I kept hearing on the radio yesterday anyway, don't have tv to comfirm. Apparently there's a group here that still does anvil shooting. Anyone watch? I've got to look into it and see what it's all about.


how close are you to Omaha Maybe some time we can have a trail ride


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Nope, can't say that I saw it. Don't watch a lot of tv, mostly Netflix series.


I don't watch much either. it is on all day in my shop but I am either cutting hair or on here the tv just drowns out the noise outside the shop.


----------



## Critter sitter

I have my Boots on today and the toe does not hurt at all.. that is tll i knock it on something.

i may be able to salvage the nail by putting a overlay over it. I was a Nail tech in a past life


----------



## Critter sitter

well it looks like I am the only one posting so I will stop for now.....


I have some pictures to post but i will stop till later

And Rick GREAT jeeping picks I will have to send you the one of what the Dip Bill did after I left the Picnic on saturday. he was very close to Flipping his Jeep in his own Yard!


----------



## Ladytrails

Critter, Farmchic - I'm halfway-ish in the KC area in Missouri. Count me in on a trail ride if you want to ride with one of the older over-40 group! (age 57 on July 3). 

I had never heard of anvil shooting. Very interesting story, Farmchic. 

Alex, the foster kids did great. You know they're respectful of you and Brad to take that initiative, very heart-warming. I wonder if they will be toads when they come back from their respite 10 days off? You may have to catch them early to reward them before they start being ornery again! LOL Your mum is lovely, BTW- easy to see where you get your looks. 

Roadyy, the story of your mom and Doc was so sweet. I work around therapeutic riding and it's awesome to see how the horses respond to the kids. One of our kids is in a wheelchair from a stroke as a baby. He's got limited control of his arms and legs and head, smiles all the time, drools, and is non-verbal. A sweet kid but not able to respond much to people. His long-time horse was so patient with him....and when he was put in his wheelchair after rides, the mare would put her head right down in his lap. He couldn't even really pet her, although we helped him to do so; he was the only one of all the dozens of kids that she carried that she had this bond with. I think sometimes besides the ill or frail, it is the weak or vulnerable that they bond with. It's like they reach out to those who are 'lower on the pecking order' as they recognize that and want to be gentle with us. It's why they let us cry in their manes, and explains why, when I recently landed wrong when dismounting and hurt myself, why my mare stood still and let me hold myself up by clinging to her mane as if it were a lifeline. Dolphins have the same empathetic response sometimes; there are stories of them buoying up drowning humans and swimming them to shore, or piloting a boat to shore. Amazing creatures. It makes me not believe in evolution because evolutionary science (an oxymoron in my opinion) cannot explain a survival reason for those kind of mutations. OK, off my soapbox; this is a wondrous part of being around horses and it never ceases to amaze and awe me. 

My kids from Brooklyn and DC are here this weekend. Daughter from Brooklyn arrived last night, great visit till 1 AM. (past us old farts' bedtime, eh?) Kids from DC get in around noon tomorrow. All go back home on Sunday so it will be a jam packed weekend. Tonight hoping to celebrate daughter and SIL's 4th anniversary at a local Mexican restaurant; tomorrow night hopefully a trip to Shatto Dairy near us, for their "family day" -- getting some push back on that but I think I may insist, it's a great outing and so fun to see the little kids (not ours) reaction to the baby calves... and then in the evening, a Royals ballgame. Sunday church and a carnivore cookout of home-raised beef and rack of lamb, with a few farm veggies for sides (frozen green beans & sweet corn from last summer, and maybe a pasta side with home canned tomatoes). Daughter and SIL are off now to visit her best friend from college, and will be back this evening. DH and I are taking advantage of the 4 hour gap in festivities to go tractor shopping for a new bigger tractor. My birthday is coming up...do you really think that's his underlying plan? I had a set of new driving harness in mind, LOL.


----------



## Critter sitter

That would be GREAT LT


----------



## Roadyy

Awesome story, Lady. I have to say I agree with your analogy of Doc and mom. She had flappers on her feet and I didn't recognize them til we got to the gate. I told her to stay close to me til we got to the barn then stay close to the wall as they go by her. I think he picked up on her nervousness and it kicked him into protective mode.

I our weekends filled with family are both full of joy and memories to last a life time!


----------



## Celeste

It is interesting how horses seem to empathize with us. About a year ago, my horse got frightened, spooked, and bolted off like a crazed maniac. I fell off and hit the dirt. She realized I was not on her any more, came back to where I was, and nudged me with her nose. It seemed almost as if she was saying, "Gee, what are you doing down there?"

She never had a clue that she was somehow involved in my sudden "dismount".


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just got home! What a glorious day, 75, sunny and a light breeze!

Got another ride in today. Ventured out even a bit further today! Down the busier blacktop to hit the dirt. I was gone about 2 hours! Keep in mind Jay Jay lumbers along. :lol: but neither here nor there, he did terrific! We went placed brand new to him. There were times I had to remind myself to pay attention, as I clearly do not know him yet...but he's so comfortable I didn't want the rode to be over, and I can tell he likes being used.. Honestly when I ride him, I feel like we've been a team for sometime now.

I feel very, very blessed that I finally found him! 

I think dogs also KNOW when people are not feeling well too. I know when I had my last hip surgery, ,y dog layer in bed with me and seemed to even know which side was the "off limits" side. Amimals are truly amazing.....mAy be why I prefer them over humans! Hahaha

Thru the ears of Jay Jay....


----------



## Critter sitter

Love the Picture Nicker and the Ride sounds lovely.. I know my dogs know when I am not well.. My sweet Gracie Bless her would always be right with me if I was not well. and my Yorkie Kodi is a great Watcher. Hey all I Bought a saddle . I will post pictures later as my internet is being a PITA today at the shop and wont load them.


----------



## nvr2many

Very nice Nicker. I am very happy for you! I know about being blessed as I was blessed last Oct with my mare. When you find that one, it is amazing! Yay! Keep pictures coming! 

Lori, "A SADDLE" ?! I cannot wait to see! :shock:

lilypoo, not sure what to think about this "I'll be 40 in August and am overweight and out of shape, so I figured I belong here rather than with the 30-somethings. " . But welcome anyway, :lol:. I hope you do not think just because we are over 40 that we are automatically these things. 

Rick, not sure what to think about green flys, bluck!

Sherry, beautiful scenery! 

:wave: to everybody!


----------



## Hunter65

Well we have rain here but just next door in Alberta half of the province is in a state of emergency. My daughter is in Banff and the highways are closed indefinately with mudslides after torrential rains. First it was fire now their apartment is flooding. Canmore (where the fire was) is in trouble with the river cresting the banks. People have lost their back yards and some of them homes. My cousin in High river has been evacuated due to floods. Some amazing video

Canmore
10 am in our backyard - YouTube

Pictures and videos of flooding in Canmore, Alberta | CTV News


High River

Raw video: Flooding in High River | Global News Video

Please keep our family in your thoughts


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I've been traveling and lurking.

We did get some good news, my daughter Ev has been cleared to start riding horses when we return from vacation the first week of July. Speaking of which, I'm off tomorrow and then we leave for a week+.


----------



## corgi

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I've been traveling and lurking.
> 
> We did get some good news, my daughter Ev has been cleared to start riding horses when we return from vacation the first week of July. Speaking of which, I'm off tomorrow and then we leave for a week+.


Great news about your daughter!

I , too, am off tomorrow and then leave for Mrytle Beach for a week on Saturday. I am spending tomorrow cleaning and then spending the rest of the day with Isabella. I love vacations but I really miss my animals when I am gone. I will miss hubby too because this is my girls week at the beach. Hubby goes with me in September!


----------



## Koolio

Hunter- I hope your family and friends are safe. I'm farther north, and although it has rained pretty much every day for the last two weeks, we don't have any flooding here. Southern Alberta is a mess though! The news just said more rain is expected tonight, but hopefully will taper off after that. 

My thoughts and prayers are with those from so many communities that have been displaced from their homes. We are all hoping for some sunshine!


----------



## tjtalon

On briefly,ran thru posts.Can't reply to all,but liked-liked-liked! Know I read every one, & send my good thoughts,if not a direct posting. Wanted to say "hi" before I go bill figuring/pay (..eewww...), & have a joke:

Guardian Angel came to a couple that were both 60 years old on their anniversary day. Angel said "This is a special day,you've come a long way. I can grant one wish to each of you, what you most dearly like?"
The woman said "Oh! A trip around the word, with nice hotels, & enough money to shop, eat & have fun!"
TA-BOOM, tickets & money for all she wanted appeared in her hands.
The man said "I want a wife that 30 years younger than me."
TA-BOOM, he was suddenly 90 years old.

heh heh...


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, prayers for your family. That flooding is so devastating it's hard to imagine unless you see it. I hope the situation improves immediately and all are safe. 

TJ, great joke! That man got just what he asked for and certainly everything he deserved! LOL


----------



## gahorsechick

Hi! I'm 43 and got back into riding about 8 years ago. Sadly My guys spend more time being yard ornaments than being ridden due to work, kids the work of having to keep up the farm and life in general. Now that my kids are teenagers and don't need me as much I want to get my guys out of retirement and get back in the saddle more regularly. 

I really just want to trail ride- relaxing and enjoying nature as I did as a kid. I never had any formal training- pretty much just watched a lot and asked a lot of questions growing up. I showed as a kid in local shows with my welsh pony and QH doing pretty well for not knowing what I was doing- I didn't know I didn't know! 

Want to take some lessons for myself- now that I know I don't know my confidence isn't what it use to be and I don'r want to hut myself or my horses....


----------



## nvr2many

Hunter hope your family is ok and stays that way.

TJ, ha ha ha that was funny! 

gahorsechick, welcome!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Very nice Nicker. I am very happy for you! I know about being blessed as I was blessed last Oct with my mare. When you find that one, it is amazing! Yay! Keep pictures coming!
> 
> Lori, "A SADDLE" ?! I cannot wait to see! :shock:
> 
> lilypoo, not sure what to think about this "I'll be 40 in August and am overweight and out of shape, so I figured I belong here rather than with the 30-somethings. " . But welcome anyway, :lol:. I hope you do not think just because we are over 40 that we are automatically these things.
> 
> Rick, not sure what to think about green flys, bluck!
> 
> Sherry, beautiful scenery!
> 
> :wave: to everybody!


I am frequently told i am a little round and out of shape well round is a shape so there.:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Welcome Gahorsechick.

Hunter, prayers for your family, please update about them when you can. 


Sad news for me, my baseball hottie didn't play tonight. I took Mum and Mike to the game, and it was slow and boring. Terrible news though, my cutie has moved to another team. One off the MLB level, good news for him, terrible for me, who will I blow kisses to now???


----------



## nvr2many

Oh no Alex!!!!!!


----------



## Stan

Roslyn arrived home a little late last night after her gig in Auckland The weather here has been a little wild with the south island getting a couple of metres of snow. She forgot to advise me she was on the way and at 6 o clock I cooked myself a thick steak and settled down with a bottle of ginger beer the kind with alcohol in it. Then she arrived expecting dinner the quiet treatment followed when she found she had not been catered fore. This afternoon I arrive home the horses are waiting at the gate, so I hook up the float for an early start in the morning and let the horses out to feed around the house. I forgot SWMBO was home. I got the look. More silent treatment, as she did not want the horses around the house. 

So now I am in the poo again, but the piece and quiet goes down well after dealing with nutbars all week. I thought why not add insult to injury and just slip in its the longest night in NZ tonight. Welcome to the new folks, jump in there and post. I thought I'd start a thread for the rising 65s but it dawned on me, I would most likely be posting alone and talking to ones self is not a good look. It gets worse when one also answers.

ALEX put that man down. He has a game of base ball to play.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Welcome Gahorsechick.
> 
> Hunter, prayers for your family, please update about them when you can.
> 
> 
> Sad news for me, my baseball hottie didn't play tonight. I took Mum and Mike to the game, and it was slow and boring. Terrible news though, my cutie has moved to another team. One off the MLB level, good news for him, terrible for me, who will I blow kisses to now???


 
Me Me Me


----------



## Roadyy

Another welcome for Gahorsechic. I am like Stan and of the round shape, but find it helps my trips and falls as I roll down to the ground rather than having that sudden stop from my flat surface hitting the flat surface of the ground. lol

I completely understand involuntary temporary retirement of the horses. The wife and kids will feed them horses in the mornings since I leave the house at 5am, but don't see them picking up the field poo, mending fences, burning wood piles, hauling fell trees or bathing the horses. I get home at around 5:40pm every evening, quick conversation with mother nature, eat supper then off to tend to things needed attention. Get done with last of it around 8-9pm that needs daylight to complete, so occasionally I put some of the work off just to get a short 15 minute to 2 hour ride in depending on what Trusty feels like to me.

NM71, It is great to hear JayJay is stealing your heart so much and know it will continue growing between the two of you.


Lori, get those pics of the saddle up. How is the toe?

Alex, sorry you are without your man now. Hope you get to follow his career on the tele. I'm sure Stan will be a fine substitute..... .....

Sandi, I hope everyone up there stays safe and no one tries anything foolish in those rushing waters. It never fails, though, there is always those couple of people who just have to push the envelope and see if they can cheat death during a deadly choice.

Well, me and Levi decided it was a good idea to light the burn pile since I got rained out of work at 3:30 and not a drop had hit the house. I forgot how much fun playing with fire was as a youngun til watching him. He really is a great kid trying to find his own niche being the middle child.

We also put one of the stall doors back up since one of the horses ripped it off at some point. Now I can feed Doc in there rather than feeding all the others at our barn then lead him over to the other barn to feed.










































Trusty wanting to see whos in the stall and why is there a door on there again. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Oooochie, ouchie.......I was a bit sore this morning!:-(. Guess I gotta get back on to work out the kinks! Hahahaha 

The weather is to beautiful here again today. Sorry to hear other parts of the world aren't that lucky. Hunter, Gosh the flooding video was something! Yikes! Scary stuff.

NVR, I want to thank you for your excitement for me.....actually, I REALLY appreciate EVERYONE'S excitement for me on finding JayJay. You guys a such a nice group. I look forward to chatting with you all daily. It's a nice friendship we have. 

My 'snooty horse friend' visited and really liked JayJay!!! Go figure!! She said she was happy I didn't go for the "pretty" one that was not exactly what I needed.....seriously...I can NEVER read this girl!!! Every time we looked at pics of horses, her picked them apart for conformation...now she's happy with my gangly guy....THIS is why I don't have many friends that are woman.....I can't figure them out!! I know this girl has a big heart, so I try to continue the friendship...but sometimes...many times...I just don't GET her!! :? ( I'm not the only one either...people at work are going????? Huh????)


Also, NVR, wanted to comment you posted of you and your horse the other day...beautiful!!!

Alex, sorry about yur man....you'll just have to find another!!:wink: maybe one 22 this time!

Welcome to all the newbies. This is a great thread!!

Roadyy....'71.....that's a good year! :wink:

I know this sounds crazy, but yesterday when I went to give Rainn her treatments, I noticed peach fuzz on her face! It's been exactly a week since I have started using calm coat on her face, and I swear there is already hair growth. I'll have to get a pic of her today....she's a sight for sore eyes with a bald face...but I think I may have FINALLY found the right combination to fix her skin issues!!

I went out to feed last night. (Good thing my mom doesn't live too far!). I put them out to pasture for the night, and thru out some hay for JayJay.....I got my good camera out and started snapping.....he was standing there chewing his hay real slow (like a camel) and with his eyes closed!! I think he's loving retirement!!

I still have the two separated. I've been pulling both out of the barn and leaving...wanting them both to realize we all leave...but we all come back. They've stopped nickering for each other for the most part. That was my goal!!

Have a great Friday everyone!! ( it IS Friday...right? I've already lost track of my days...)


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> Welcome Gahorsechick.
> 
> Hunter, prayers for your family, please update about them when you can.
> 
> 
> Sad news for me, my baseball hottie didn't play tonight. I took Mum and Mike to the game, and it was slow and boring. Terrible news though, my cutie has moved to another team. One off the MLB level, good news for him, terrible for me, who will I blow kisses to now???


I'm sure that he assumes that it was your kiss that brought him the good luck to be moved up.


----------



## Farmchic

Poor Alex, that is such sad news. You should send him a photo of you blowing a kiss and see if he will autograph it.

NM- It's so fun to hear your updates and I'm glad JJ sounds like the perfect match for you. Funny about your friend, guess you never know.

I'm off to polyurethane the 3 stalls I have ready then to the waterpark with the kids for the afternoon then hopefully I'll have the energy to scrub 3 more stalls so they have time to dry for tomorrow. I am really going to need a manicure when this is done. My nails are stained cordovan brown and my perfume is called Mineral Spirits. 

Happy Friday to all! Make it a good one.


----------



## Critter sitter

ok all bear with me OK

Welcome to GaHorsechick... uhoh Rick she is prob the closest to you now behave LOL

I have pictures of a few things... I am going to put all on one post OK
the toe don't look to bad actually I am band Aide and babying it.


The Arena is about finished.. Just in time too it is gonna be to hot to ride out in the sun this weekend. 




Yes the new saddle.. it is the one I was asking about and it is a very well made I believe hand made 15" barrel saddle here it is .. I rode cody in it and it felt really good but I think Bre does fit it better.



and Bre in the saddle.. don't mind the goofy halter and lead Bridle although my aunt made that halter.



here is a visitor we had at the house


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a better picture of the toe its not gross unless you don't like feet.


and Bre and I took a lil Bare back ride Wednesday evening


----------



## Roadyy

Cute lil garter snake


----------



## Celeste

The toe looks painful.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> The toe looks painful.


actually it is not hurting at all Celeste. Of course I have been lucky and not banged it on anything yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Saddle looks in pretty good shape. I can see where you have been cleaning on it too. I guess if it fits her pretty good then you'll be sharing with her?

Toe looks like it might be salvageable after all. Hope it is. 

The arena looks like it is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Critter sitter

Yes I guess I should have gotten a picture of it all cleaned up.. IT could still use some oil .. I think they stored it with the stirrups up on the horn 


and yes she will be using it more than I will I Love my Simco saddle


Hopefully the arena will be done today 

DD has a gun class today from 6-9 so I will have my alone time at the barn.. to bad it will be so hot!


----------



## Critter sitter

They have been working on my AC here at the shop for a bit and I was sitting here looking at HF and all of a sudden there was this nasty black gross stuff falling all over me and everywhere in my shop.
Oh and little dried parts of bugs!!!! NASTY
I jumped up and was like WTH.. 
Well I guess the Blower is Blowing now!! .. Now to clean up the Crud!


----------



## Celeste

We have company coming over tonight. The house is a mess. I am trying to clean it up, but I am getting discouraged. Alex, I need your help!


----------



## Critter sitter

well the stuff blew out of the vent but it is NOT getting cooler in here. I am not happy. I do not like to sweat at my salon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sitting here waiting for DH, we are going to the bank to refinance out mortgage....woohoo! :? Exciting Friday! Hahaha

Here is a pic of Rainn and her bald head. I feel like a bad horse mother...but really, she has peach fuzz growing!! YEA!!

Hoping to ride tonight...too hot this morning. I might even take a beer to toast Stan...longest day of the year baby!!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I hope you are able to get everything situated like you want before the guests arrive.

Hope things get better for you at the salon, Lori


----------



## Celeste

Just so they don't stick their noses in the rooms that we plan to keep closed, we should be ok. I took piles of stuff and just stacked it behind closed doors. If they are that nosy, I guess they will see the disaster.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Just so they don't stick their noses in the rooms that we plan to keep closed or lift any rugs we swept stuff under, we should be ok. I took piles of stuff and just stacked it behind closed doors and sticky stuff to keep the rugs down. If they are that nosy, I guess they will see the disaster.




fify,hun..:lol::lol:











Ole timey joke of sweeping it under the rug..you know ..oh comon you've heard that one before... It wasn't funneh, but I thought it was cute at the time


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sitting here waiting for DH, we are going to the bank to refinance out mortgage....woohoo! :? Exciting Friday! Hahaha
> 
> Here is a pic of Rainn and her bald head. I feel like a bad horse mother...but really, she has peach fuzz growing!! YEA!!
> 
> Hoping to ride tonight...too hot this morning. I might even take a beer to toast Stan...longest day of the year baby!!:wink:


rainn is so sweet look at that fuzz

i may ride tonight too and toast with a mikes...i don't drink beer..Mikes is yummy though...


hopefully the arenas done


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha. Celeste, that's something I would do. Take the stacks off the kitchen table, and toss them out of sight!

Good as new!:rofl:


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick thanks it is slowly.....
I'm the master at fify.....


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hahaha. Celeste, that's something I would do. Take the stacks off the kitchen table, and toss them out of sight!
> 
> Good as new!:rofl:


yup me too


----------



## Celeste

Part of the house looks great. Part of the house looks like I took all the clutter that was laying around and stacked it..........


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste, mine is that look, too. Got the public and guest areas decent shape but I will smack anyone who goes into the master bedroom. Piled high and deep. Mostly my clothes and magazines I'm not done with, but it looks awful. I decided to take my own advice to Alex, LOL, and clean enough where everyone else was going to be, and not stress out over the rest. My guests are my own kids and their spouses, so they can't disown me....

Hope you enjoy your guests!


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Good afternoon, Sandra,44, Northern Az here, new to forum ,Horse lover since birth,1st horse experience 5 years old bucked off neighbors pony, but needless to say my dad taught me to get right back on, my aunt took me for lessons after that,and as I gained experience my uncle let me exercise some of his race horses at his house when I lived in S. Jersey. However 1st ownership was when I moved to south Florida and was 24, a schooling Paso fino buckskin, 10 yrs old (Hitchcock) that I renamed Bacardi, what a handful he was, if he did not want to be rode, he would get down with myself still in saddle and give me I'm about to roll warning, at that point needless to say, I jumped off. I rode in one amateur Paso fino show on a friends horse, didn't do too bad, came in 3rd, was amazed since show was all in Spanish, and I barely knew any, rode a beautiful bay Paso named Presimio might of spelled wrong. Unfortunately not soon after my buckskin became very ill,and I did not feel that just drugging her to feel better was fair, so I decided to put her down. Hardest thing to do, lost my love for horses after that for about 2 years. However after leaving Florida and moving to AZ decided to give it another try. In 2012 bought a tobiano American paint mare 6 yrs old, (Daisy)that we renamed Savannah. She is green broke high spirited and still needs an abundance of work, but shows great potential. Have rode her when I first bought her in round pen,and had a trainer work with her a few times. Her main issue was not wanting to back up, so was not feeling safe taking her on trails. Due to personal circumstances she had not been ridden since, so about a yr. And 1\2. My boyfriend and myself have started ground work with her again and she is doing well. I myself still feel a little timid around her, so I'm going to refresh on some lessons solo and then with her. Pictures forthcoming.. Hope everyone has a great weekend, happy and safe riding...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

*Flooding*

:-(. Flooding I southern Alberta is worse than expected. Calgary is a city of about 1 million people with two rivers flowing through it. Both rivers are flowing at levels never seen before causing the downtown business core of the city to be flooded. About 150,000 people work downtown. Today it is vacant. In Calgary alone, approximately 75,000 people have been evacuated from their homes. In surrounding cities such as Canmore, Banff, High River and Bragg Creek that many people again are displaced from their homes. Homes in Bragg Creek, Canmore and Cochrane have literally been washed into the river. Some of these are huge multi-million dollar structures. Video footage on the news shows a home in Bragg Creek being washed down the river and colliding with a bridge. 

The Saddledome, home to the Calgary Flames is under water up to the 14th row of bleachers. All of the change rooms are completely submersed. The world famous Calgary Stampede is due to start in less than two weeks but the grounds are flooded. The livestock barns are filled with water up to the rooflines and the grounds are under a few feet or more of water. The Calgary Zoo is also close to downtown and is actually situated on an island in the river. Plans have been made to evacuate the large cats and carnivores to the jail cells in the courthouse. Some zebras and other animals have already been evacuated. 

The magnitude of this disaster is unbelievable. Calgary is a major city surrounded by pristine tourist areas and lush agricultural zones. Along the flooded riverbanks, entire herds of cattle have drowned. People are desperately trying to get themselves and their livestock to higher ground.

Major highways around the area have even washed out, severely limiting access between southeastern BC and southern Alberta. Other communities in all directions are also either flooding or preparing to flood as local dams exceed their capacity and must be opened to preserve their structures. Downstream communities are on evacuation notices as well.

As of this evening, three people and possibly a fourth have died. The bodies of two have been recovered, the third is located but unsafe to retrieve and the fourth is missing.

As I said, we have never seen anything like this before and it is truly devastating for all affected. We don't think of the foothills of the Rocky Mountains and the grassland to the east as flood plain, but with extreme rainfall and snowmelt from the mountains, the effects are disastrous. Water is an intensely powerful force of nature! While personally I am well away from the flooded areas and sit nicely high and dry, I am devastated for my fellow Albertans who are not so fortunate. My thoughts and prayers are with those living in the flooded areas.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome crazy!! We are getting quite a few new ones...glad to see it!!

Koolio, sorr y here what is taking place in Alberta! I was just telling my DH. Prayers are with all of you!!

Happy summer solstis everyone in the northern hempisphere!!!!:lol: as promised....here's one for you Stan!! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I hope the flooding in Alberta stops soon and that nobody else is hurt. That is a great idea to put the large cats from the zoo in the local jail. I hope they can save them all. 

My company came and we all had a good time. They did not peek into the rooms that I didn't straighten out. We had a nice dinner, good conversation, and then we got out our guitars and rock-n-rolled out.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the club, Sandra. Sounds like you have had an interesting path to here full of twists, bumps and flies. Hope you jump right in on the conversations so we can get to know you while you get to know us.

Tracey, I hate to see such devastation up there and kinda thought this might happen with the type of winter y'all had this year. I kept seeing posts of how much longer winter was sticking around dumping more and more snow. It had to go somewhere once it melted. Hope everyone else survives and can move on. Prayers for the families of the ones lost.


NM71, Y'all really do look great together and I have a hard time imagining that smile ever leaving your face when you are around him.


Celeste, glad everything worked out with your kids and their families visiting. We have so many people coming and going at the house as well as babies and toddlers running around that doing a major cleaning even in the main areas would be a never ending process. lol

DW will make sure all the toys are in the designated area, throw pillows and blankets are in their appropriate places on the back of chairs and couches then organize the kitchen better before calling it good.


----------



## Farmchic

We got 1,000 bales and lots more to cut!!! Yeah! 

I did get my three stalls done but didn't get any more ready, will be doing that today.


----------



## Roadyy

What did you decide on with the bedliner and concrete coat?


----------



## Cacowgirl

My computer got switched off twice yesterday due to work on the lines out here. So sorry to hear of the problems now up in Canada. Hope it dries quickly-water is a devastating force. 

NM-you look so at ease on JJ--glad you found "the one"!

Had a small neighborhood get-together last night-of course, our dog "escaped" & soon followed us-so DH had to bring her back home & kennel her for her own safe-keeping. We let her out as soon as we were back home. She watches when he leaves, but if I go-she tries to follow-they are such characters. We did win 1 round of the dice game & had a lovely time. And I did get all the laundry done yesterday. Of course, it's already piling up again-lol.


----------



## Stan

I've put covers on the horses, Its turned a might cold and wet with the south westers blowing, and hail. Not a lot of grass so I thought extra warmth would not go astray. I don't normally cover the horses and rely on their winter coat. But this year is a little different with the lack of feed.

Picked up some hay this morning, its getting hard to find and to top it off the sellers are limiting how much can be brought at a time I managed 25 bales. That will last a couple of months. 

Bugs was being a pain in the rear when unloading. Both horses were helping themself while I had to run the gauntlet from the float to the storeage area. Not easy to do when they both want a mouthfull as i'm lugging it.

Bugs got brave and was going into the small area where I was stacking the bales so I used it as a training session. He had to back out every time I wanted to put in a bale. He got quite good at it, see me coming, wait untill I yelled, back, then wait untill he thought I ment it, then back up enough to let me pass and straight in behind me trying to get a mouth full before it was stacked. 

Not the safest thing to be doing but a learning for Bugs. And he does seem to be less prone to react to the unexpected than Stella.

The photo is the last try before I put up a barrier otherwise he would still be there munching hours later.

Then of course the is the photo taken between Stella ears of a few of us riding a while back.

Weather is still rough enough to stop me from having a ride so by the time I get round to it he will not have had any practice for quite a while. That will be interesting. Stella can go months without riding and is O/K. Bugs is an unknown quantity, may need super glue on my butt to keep me in the saddle. 

I hear you folks in the North are having bad weather as well in places. Bad flooding, hope every one is geting through it O/K. Seems we have all had dry summers and wet winters or unusual weather patterns. Its fronting up to be a wet winter for us. I should not complain as we have had 4 years of summer drought conditions. Its just started to rain again, 2.30 am Think Ill go and wake SWMBO, why should she sleep when I can't. 

Cheers all, safe riding, and post those photos.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to hear you found enough hay for a couple months. Reminds me of lyrics from the song by Alabama "Song of the South" for the horses. "We were so poor we couldn't tell" thinking of the horses being hay poor. I hope you are able to find more before this stock runs out.


----------



## Critter sitter

Welcome Sandra. I can't wait to see pictures of your paint... I LOVE PAINTS!!!!

The arena is done! I let Cody Roll in it last night I plan to ride today! 

I may have another saddle coming!!!! One I've wanted for a long time.
It's a circle Y barrel saddle for bre. I'll keep you posted...

I'm so sorry to hear of all the flooding it's hard we have been there.
Hope things get better soon.

Celeste glad all went well with company..


Today I will be enjoying some cruzan confusion after I am done working at the shop )


----------



## nvr2many

Morning all and welcome Sandra. Well, it is last day of vacation for the DH and it should be a good one. Going to be 80 today. Girls leave at 3 so after that we will hit the saddles! Will try to remember to get some pics. Gave 4=ways this morning and well............ found out just because my boy likes it fast does not mean my mare does, lol. Wow! She was not thrilled being stuck that fast. Had to go back a second time slowwwwwwwwwwww and she didn't flinch. Then after, was fly spraying her and tripped on a rock and well, that upset her again. Not a good morning for Ashley. Poor girl! *feeling like a bad mom* :sad: 

I forgot to tell that a few nights ago the lady we go the silkie from emailed and said that the other one was not doing well at her moms and did I still want it. I jumped on it and we now have both. They are soooooooooooooooo cute! We are down two roosters because of it and all seems peaceful! So lesson learned is, never add just one chicken. 

I am sorry to hear about all the flooding and devastation. Prayers are with those affected. 

NM, thanks for your kinda words. Loved the pics of you on JJ and such a cute pic toasting the Summer Solstice. 

Lori, loving the saddle. I remember when you first showed it. I guess I didn't remember you saying you were getting it. And love the Simco! A lady is holding DH's for me till the first and he will be getting a new one too! Cannot wait to see how big a difference it makes! 

Soooooooooooooooo, how is everyone else?? TJ, how are those lessons going??? Stan, is your wife talking to you yet??? Rick, any work on the trailer??? 

Oh and I second more pics!! I will try to do my part,


----------



## Roadyy

I am done with the white trailer. I'll start on redoing the floors in mine in the fall.


----------



## Critter sitter

Your done???? And no pictures??


----------



## Critter sitter

Yay I'm meeting Kim at the barn to try the circleY on Doc later today I am so excited.... May have to butter up DH though for the $$. Lol but it's had to pass it up for such a great deal!!!!
I'll post pictures k


----------



## Roadyy

I did post pics of the finished sheet metal work. I'm not painting it, he is. I just replaced some of the rust rot to make it safer and easier on the eyes once the doors are opened. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I must have missed it Rick sorry. That looks great!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you!


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick I like the avi pic change. It's still hard to believe your a grandpa!


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Critter sitter said:


> Yay I'm meeting Kim at the barn to try the circleY on Doc later today I am so excited.... May have to butter up DH though for the $$. Lol but it's had to pass it up for such a great deal!!!!
> I'll post pictures k


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crazy4mypaint

thanks for the warm welcome "everyone " unfortunately I am on a smart-dumb phone with windows 8 operating system and won't let me download any pictures  I have a circle Y saddle and love it, believe it or not bought off eBay from lady in Co. She even allowed me to try it on first and return if need be, talk about great customer service, I payed $600 for it worth every penny. Also bought some fancy tack, headstall that looks Indian,perfect for my paint and reigns to match, now I need a breast collar, hoping I can come close to match, wish I remembered store name to share, will try and find my receipt. My horse is a 8 yr old mare tobiano American paint named Savannah, my next purchase is a black/white paint gelding, I want to name him Tonto ya know opposite of tonto's horse being named Scout, thought opposite color and opposite name would be unique. We are having bad wildfires here so not healthy for riding for a bit. Unfortunately my horse is boarded out in that direction until I buy some land in near future so has been difficult to try and get out and see her  can't wait to see her and continue my ground work. Happy and safe riding to all that can. Enjoy your afternoon. If anyone else is here in AZ, please feel free to share in private message.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a quick peek in as I wait for my water to boil. Making rigatoni for my nephews grad party tomorrow.

Got up early to ride. We did ride, but when I put JayJay into a trot, I noticed a bit of a limp. So we continued on in a walk. We rode a few miles at least. When we got home and stopped.....he was favoring his right front leg.....:-(

He was fine last night..so of course I am beside myself.....a couple things are going thru my mind.....

*hes out of shape, and we've over done it riding the past four days.

*worst case...I bought a lame horse! :shock: truth be told, when I looked at him that day I bought him, he wasn't standing totally underneath himself, but his toes were long, and thot that could be the reason. Did everything in my power to test for lameness...nothing showed. That being said....had the vet check him, and she said he appeared sound, even checked for navicular.

*the vet thought he's toes looked long, which I agree, so that may be the issue....

I'm just really beside myself right now....not knowing,,,,I hate NOT KNOWING what the issue is. My farrier wasn't in this morning, or I would have had him look at him.

There isn't any puffiness anywhere in his legs, he just doesn't want to put total weight on it, so he stretches it out in front of him....which makes me wonder if it isnt the angle of his feet. Yet....there are times you look out, and he has total weight. So I am perplexed...and worried, one I made a bad purchase (which even if he is lame....he is such a wonderful guy, it can't be a bad purchase ) but did I get snookered? I know I lament over everything...ugh! You would hate to live in my head right now!! Lol:lol:

He was fine last night on my summer solstice ride. We walked, trotted and cantered a bit down the rode. He was fine! This morning when I arrived, he was laying down enjoying the cool morning. When he got up, I did notice he was a bit still...but aren't we all after something new?

Can please someone put my mind at ease...even if you are lieing? Hahahah:wink::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Here's a hint for posting off a fartphone download the photobucket app and use it to link pictures ... That's how I do it... You can copy the picture link and then post to the thread. 
Your tack sounds great..


crazy4mypaint said:


> thanks for the warm welcome "everyone " unfortunately I am on a smart-dumb phone with windows 8 operating system and won't let me download any pictures  I have a circle Y saddle and love it, believe it or not bought off eBay from lady in Co. She even allowed me to try it on first and return if need be, talk about great customer service, I payed $600 for it worth every penny. Also bought some fancy tack, headstall that looks Indian,perfect for my paint and reigns to match, now I need a breast collar, hoping I can come close to match, wish I remembered store name to share, will try and find my receipt. My horse is a 8 yr old mare tobiano American paint named Savannah, my next purchase is a black/white paint gelding, I want to name him Tonto ya know opposite of tonto's horse being named Scout, thought opposite color and opposite name would be unique. We are having bad wildfires here so not healthy for riding for a bit. Unfortunately my horse is boarded out in that direction until I buy some land in near future so has been difficult to try and get out and see her  can't wait to see her and continue my ground work. Happy and safe riding to all that can. Enjoy your afternoon. If anyone else is here in AZ, please feel free to share in private message.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker could it be a stone bruise? Or a stone ? Doc had a stone the other day and looked totally lame until we found it now he is perfect again. Or He could just be tender good luck and I pray it's nothing serious...


----------



## Hunter65

welcome to the newbies.

Rick trailer looks great!!!

My daughter was on evacuation notice with the floods but will be OK now. Poor thing no one wants to be her roomie anymore as she has had fire and almost flood in the last 6 weeks. Unfortunately my cousins sons house flooded in High river and her daughters husbands mom and dads did as well and there brand new car was under 6 feet of water. The worst is you can't get flood insurance there so a lot of people are going to have a really hard time. The whole town of High River flooded as well as Bragg Creek and many people lost their homes.


----------



## Farmchic

Rick I have not decided on which product to use and I need to talk hubby into letting me spend the $$ to do it.

What's wrong with these guys they should be happy we are asking for saddles and roll on bed liner instead of diamonds and pearls :lol::lol:

He's having my son and a couple neighbor boys help put the hay in the loft, I'm so happy about that  now I can keep working on my project.


----------



## nvr2many

NM, I am sorry to hear this about JJ. I feel like he will be fine. Have his feet done and go from there! Maybe he just had too much to drink while toasting Summer Solstice, lol. *Hoping to lighten the mood with that, not make fun. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, I know it may sound like a dumb question , but will be my first every time. Do you pick his feet before and after every ride? Next question is was there any stumble at all during the ride last night?

I am with Lori and think it could be stone bruise, something wedged in the frog... Hopefully a little trim fixes him right up.

Glad to see you back ,Sandra. Hope you and SAvannah stay safe from the fires.


----------



## Roadyy

Will be leaving work shortly to go home and clean up so I can drive out to the beach for my cousin's wedding. She is a beautiful young lady and I can only imagine it to be a beautiful wedding.

Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend. I'm hoping to catch up with the people where my dually is tomorrow after church and get some work done on it. I initially was under the impression he was going to fix it and me pay him. Now it seems I will be helping him fix it or doing it myself.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter, you're right it could be a stone bruise I guess....we ride dirt roads, and many of them have new gravel on them....:-|


----------



## Ladytrails

Just a quick drop-in, between meals with my kids & their spouses. Getting ready for a steak grilling tonight... 

NM, I noticed in your pre-purchase pics that he was standing with his feet a bit forward, and he did have low heels and long toes. These are the ideas going through my head, in no particular priority, based on the things you've already told us about him: he's a bit underconditioned, so may just have been favoring hard-used muscles that are out of shape; you're doing road riding and his feet may not be hardened yet; he has been long toe for a long time and if he's had a trim very recently that may have caused him to stretch his tendons as he's working off different angles, or he needs a good trim (think of what it's like to wear high heels for a long day walking when you're not used to it, or to wear flats for a long day when you're used to heels, whichever applies in your case -- it stretches the muscles and tendons and causes soreness); he's been working at different speeds on your roads and could have picked up a stone or had a stone bruise. He could also be favoring his front leg because he is sore in his shoulder or neck or withers, which could be due to saddle fit or an unbalanced rider (no offense, I'm totally one-sided and have to watch this myself) or lack of conditioning. So, I would see if he is tender along his topline/withers/shoulders/forearm and if so, do some massage and let him rest up for a few days. Check saddle fit along the withers and shoulder area just to make sure. (I can't remember if you already had a good saddle fitting session...) Stone bruises or just one-sided soreness from working are my #1 guess since you've been riding on the road, especially if you've been riding at speed. The good news is that he is such a good horse that he's working well for you and you've put some good hours on him in a very few days; the bad news is that he's worked so well he's perhaps overdone himself. A crankier (or more self-protective) horse might have been refusing or balking for you! 
So, it could be a chronic lameness issue but if your vet truly did a navicular check and he was fine, I think that points to something that is recent and not serious enough to keep him from working well for you....

Edited to add - just saw your response to critter.... I still agree with stone bruise as #1 - I would soak his hoof in some warm Epsom salt water; it will draw off the swelling and help with the pain.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Lady, you are right, he didn't crank at all...in fact after the lumpy trot this morning, I would ride with my eyes closed to get a 'real feel' for his gait. It may have been a teeny bit off...but the ****** tries, that is for certain.

The vet used these clamper things to check for navicular....I don't know if that is thorough , but she was satisfied....without an X-ray.

She did wrench on his withers during his exam, and I made a comment about his ears....they went all crooked! Like that made him really uncomfortable.....all those things you mentioned LT could be it!! Haha. I have to be a bit of a crooked rider, as my pelvis is a bit off my my injury. Even me testing him out last night between trots and canters...not that we were crazy or anything...but I know with my condition...I do anything different, I'm paying for it!!! It uses it's the same for the horse too! :?

No roadyy, I don't pick his feet each time. :shock: I did look at them after this rode, and pressed for soreness....nothing, no stones or flinches...

Thanks for all your support! You guys keep me sane!!!!! . Thank you!!


Now I need to bake some cookies!! Then go save my brother from my dads wife!! Hahaha:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and to top all of this....I'm getting some grief from DH about riding too much.....:-x

I knew it would soon enough:wink: he's not crazy with me riding. Always afraid I will fall off and rebreak my hip:shock: that wouldn't be good...and I agreed that If I got the horses, they would be a small past time.....I'm just been so excited, I've jumped on as much as I can!,:lol: honestly, I think the rocking motion helps limber up my lower back. Cantering down the road....probably not something I should do all the time..heehee. but it FUN!!:lol:

So anyway, I was going to take tomorrow,off anyway because of the grad party, so that will let JJ recuperate, and see where that goes...and relax my DH a bit!

I'm not one to sit still much tho.....probably why I ve already blown thru one hip already! :shock::shock: I do need to be careful. 

Sounds like everyone is doing the family thing this weekend! With this side of the family...it could go well....or it could be VERY aggravating. My cousin from NH is flying in...ugh. He is so arrogant I can't stand it. He's done really well for himself building a business up there, but when he rarely comes to visit he looks down at all of us. :evil: I love how he rents a Cadillac from the airport. Yick! Can you flaunt your $$$$ anymore? And no I am not jealous....I have plenty of wealthy friends....but you wouldn't know they are. They act normal. This guy is just over the top! So, we shall see what antics he shows up with. :lol:

Ok, NOW it's time to go save my big bro! 

Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! Just a quick peek in as I wait for my water to boil. Making rigatoni for my nephews grad party tomorrow.
> 
> Got up early to ride. We did ride, but when I put JayJay into a trot, I noticed a bit of a limp. So we continued on in a walk. We rode a few miles at least. When we got home and stopped.....he was favoring his right front leg.....:-(
> 
> He was fine last night..so of course I am beside myself.....a couple things are going thru my mind.....
> 
> *hes out of shape, and we've over done it riding the past four days.
> 
> *worst case...I bought a lame horse! :shock: truth be told, when I looked at him that day I bought him, he wasn't standing totally underneath himself, but his toes were long, and thot that could be the reason. Did everything in my power to test for lameness...nothing showed. That being said....had the vet check him, and she said he appeared sound, even checked for navicular.
> 
> *the vet thought he's toes looked long, which I agree, so that may be the issue....
> 
> I'm just really beside myself right now....not knowing,,,,I hate NOT KNOWING what the issue is. My farrier wasn't in this morning, or I would have had him look at him.
> 
> There isn't any puffiness anywhere in his legs, he just doesn't want to put total weight on it, so he stretches it out in front of him....which makes me wonder if it isnt the angle of his feet. Yet....there are times you look out, and he has total weight. So I am perplexed...and worried, one I made a bad purchase (which even if he is lame....he is such a wonderful guy, it can't be a bad purchase ) but did I get snookered? I know I lament over everything...ugh! You would hate to live in my head right now!! Lol:lol:
> 
> He was fine last night on my summer solstice ride. We walked, trotted and cantered a bit down the rode. He was fine! This morning when I arrived, he was laying down enjoying the cool morning. When he got up, I did notice he was a bit still...but aren't we all after something new?
> 
> Can please someone put my mind at ease...even if you are lieing? Hahahah:wink::lol:


Lori may have got it. stone bruse may be the problem.
Bugs had one and the previous owner did not find out the problem untill the puss started to come out at the top of his hoof, same happened to one of my friends. Horse went lame and could not find the problem. So stop worring Its bound to be some minor thing. May even be just sorness from riding. Or toes to long. As for bugs they drilled a hole in the top of the hoof let out the pressure and gunk and the hoof has only now grown out. Which reminds me his are getting a little long.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Stan! :wink:

Did you see my toast to you?

It was only root beer tho.....:wink: I don't drink and ride!! Hahaha


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, and to top all of this....I'm getting some grief from DH about riding too much.....:-x
> 
> I knew it would soon enough:wink: he's not crazy with me riding. Always afraid I will fall off and rebreak my hip:shock: that wouldn't be good...and I agreed that If I got the horses, they would be a small past time.....I'm just been so excited, I've jumped on as much as I can!,:lol: honestly, I think the rocking motion helps limber up my lower back. Cantering down the road....probably not something I should do all the time..heehee. but it FUN!!:lol:
> 
> So anyway, I was going to take tomorrow,off anyway because of the grad party, so that will let JJ recuperate, and see where that goes...and relax my DH a bit!
> 
> I'm not one to sit still much tho.....probably why I ve already blown thru one hip already! :shock::shock: I do need to be careful.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing the family thing this weekend! With this side of the family...it could go well....or it could be VERY aggravating. My cousin from NH is flying in...ugh. He is so arrogant I can't stand it. He's done really well for himself building a business up there, but when he rarely comes to visit he looks down at all of us. :evil: I love how he rents a Cadillac from the airport. Yick! Can you flaunt your $$$$ anymore? And no I am not jealous....I have plenty of wealthy friends....but you wouldn't know they are. They act normal. This guy is just over the top! So, we shall see what antics he shows up with. :lol:
> 
> Ok, NOW it's time to go save my big bro!
> 
> Have a good night everyone!!



CANTER = WEEEEEEEEEEE FACTOR! Love it!


----------



## Celeste

Is Jay Jay barefoot? Some horses get very tenderfooted without shoes. I have one that is fine to ride occasionally barefoot. If we ride her more than a couple of a hours a month without shoes, she will go lame. If I put shoes on her, she is fine. I think that it is because we have rocks and she gets bruises. I have to keep shoes on the two mares that we ride often. If it is a bruise, shoeing or getting him some boots may do the trick.


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Critter sitter said:


> Welcome Sandra. I can't wait to see pictures of your paint... I LOVE PAINTS!!!!
> 
> The arena is done! I let Cody Roll in it last night I plan to ride today!
> 
> I may have another saddle coming!!!! One I've wanted for a long time.
> It's a circle Y barrel saddle for bre. I'll keep you posted...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of all the flooding it's hard we have been there.
> Hope things get better soon.
> 
> Celeste glad all went well with company..
> 
> 
> Today I will be enjoying some cruzan confusion after I am done working at the shop )


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Stan! :wink:
> 
> Did you see my toast to you?
> 
> It was only root beer tho.....:wink: I don't drink and ride!! Hahaha


I did thankyou and thought to my self. Well if she falls of it will be a gental slide down the side of the saddle or the horses neck. You claim its root beer. Yeh right :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Lori may have got it. stone bruse may be the problem.
> Bugs had one and the previous owner did not find out the problem untill the puss started to come out at the top of his hoof, same happened to one of my friends. Horse went lame and could not find the problem. So stop worring Its bound to be some minor thing. May even be just sorness from riding. Or toes to long. As for bugs they drilled a hole in the top of the hoof let out the pressure and gunk and the hoof has only now grown out. Which reminds me his are getting a little long.


That would be an abscess. Hunter had a stone bruise on his white hoof and it went purple. One of the ponies at the barn just had a really bad abscess. Could hardly walk poor thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..just stopping in real quick to say hello from Mrytle Beach, SC! Drove the 6.5 hours today with no problems.

Our first order of business was to go to a beach shop and get a henna tattoo on my ankle. It is a beautiful horse's head and I will take a pic tomorow when it darkens. The girl that did it was from Khazkhstan and as she was drawing it, she informed me that in her country they eat horses! LOL. Then she realized she may have offended me and apologized profusely. It s what it is. Can't get upset about things like that. She seemed relieved.

Hunter, hope things improve up there soon!

Nicker...I am voting on abcess. 

I didn't read all the posts. I am sorry that I am missing a bunch of stuff.


----------



## lilypoo

Here's my new "baby" Sherwin. He's an 18yo...Quarter Horse? Paint horse? Pinto? Who knows? LOL

It's his 8th day "home" and the barn asst. and my Facebook friends already say he's looking better. The vet who saw him said he only needs to gain 50-ish pounds but friends and barn peeps say he needs 100+ before I should ride him. Poor Sherwin. I'm doing everything I can to get him back into shape.


----------



## tjtalon

(got robbed by the Carrot Bandit. Dang. Only had 2 to begin with!) Welcome to gahorsechic & Sandra-Crazy4mypaint (hope didn't miss anyone else that's new). That means I'm not the newbie anymore although am still the learning-again-newbie but not now newbie here so..that's new! & have not met oldgrey, who I see is lurking here w/me @ the moment (& must either post even less than I do), so oldgrey please accept my hello here to you.
TGIF for me,home-stuff tomorrow,then up early-early Monday to go clean pens before it gets hot. Hope Janice has time to have me get on Addie, 'cuz I'd like to be alot braver than I have been up to this point (all a good learning curve 'tho).


----------



## tjtalon

My road to SkyView


----------



## tjtalon

oops,wrong pic, but that's Addie!


----------



## Stan

*reaching the end of my tether*

Decided to try again and take the horse to better grazing. Thought I'd load Bugs first and then the other horse Stella.

Bugs reared and did not want to go in the side I directed him, not his normal but part of his training is go where told. 
I did my normal growl brought him up to the float again and in he went in the side he is not used to no trouble. What a guy. WHAT A GUY.

I read somewhere about the horse hooking on and they are easer to get to do things like floating. I believe bugs has hooked on to me and that is why he will load either side. Its trust.

Stella I spent 45 minutes with her, half in, on the side she is used to, and no I was not sucessful. I did lose my cool with her in the end. She is still alive. 10 days ago she was loading. Mares who can understand them.:shock:

I have seperated them now not as punishment but to stop bugs getting to tied in with her. To boot I am still feeding her when all I was going to do is get them onto good grass for a few weeks. 

I'm going to advertise Stella and will look for an owner who can get her to hook on. That may fix the float issues she has developed. I sound a little annoyed it is because she used to float with no real issue. What the h--- went wrong. :-x


----------



## Stan

*For sale late model good rubber and teeth*









































The time has come for a change and out she goes. This beauty has done trekking, cattle drives, swam at the beach. NEVER bucked, bitten, bolted, or displayed any mallace towards humans but I don't think she likes me. For the life of my I can not think why, cause I have managed to stay married, this time:lol:

The new owner will need to impress me and be offering a long term home. she is an easy keeper and is happy to top the shelter belt trees as well as the plants in the garden and the odd flower bed. You will need to be brave to take on Stella as her name says it all. 

Inducements may be considered to the right person.:shock::lol: Joking


----------



## tjtalon

Hi Stan, see you're on @ the moment. I'm waiting to go retake a continuing-education test 30 minutes between tries)..pharmacology,which am not hot at. Your Stella saga, since am no one to speak: sounds like you've done all you can do. Your Bugs sounds cool. ...anyhow Hi to you! Out of curiosity, is 11:26 a.m. 6/22 here in Denver, what time are you at there? (do know winter is incoming).


----------



## tjtalon

Gosh..Stella is so pretty..


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Hi Stan, see you're on @ the moment. I'm waiting to go retake a continuing-education test 30 minutes between tries)..pharmacology,which am not hot at. Your Stella saga, since am no one to speak: sounds like you've done all you can do. Your Bugs sounds cool. ...anyhow Hi to you! Out of curiosity, is 11:26 a.m. 6/22 here in Denver, what time are you at there? (do know winter is incoming).


 
its 7-35 pm Sunday 6/ 23

Yes she is a good looking horse but I really do have to get bugs up to speed for the coming season and won't achieve that if having loading issues with Stella. While I was working with Stella Bugs was relaxed and leaning back on the rear support bar in the float. No issue for him and the further away from Stella the better he will get. Nothing like a women to lead a man astray.  I will get a trainer in to get her started again but out she goes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Who was it on here that posted their horse needed another 50-100 pounds before riding them? :shock::shock: yikes! ,jay could use at least that and I've been riding! Maybe I did push him too much???:-|. 

Typical of me....I do it to myself too. If I want to get into shape....I go out right away and kick my own a$$... Not smart, but just who I am. then I pay later...:lol::lol: obviously my 17 yo brain hasn't caught up with my 40ish body!! Hahaha

So helped my bro get the grad party set up last night. He's going thru a NASTY divorce, so his psycho soon to be ex would NOT allow us to come to her grad party for my nephew, so my DB is pulling one together himself. My heart breaks for this guy, he tries so very hard, and my nephew isn't always the most appreciative. He just wants to do what's right.

Funny I thought when I got over there my dads wife would be aLl bossy.....nope, gave her an excuse to be LAZY!! She didn't lift a finger. All she did was complain about the heat! :evil: it was warm, but there was a great breeze. My dad just sat there....not unusual, but he's going down hill FAST. I wonder how long he'll be with us. He's 82, but an old 82. I think he's ready to be done...just waiting out his time. sad to watch....

So I better get a move on...need to feed, give Rainn her treatments, and fiddle with JayJay. . Oh, although my DH isn't a horsey guy ( or an animal guy, really). He was bragging to my brother last night how super sweet my two horses are! That's a nice compliment! . After that, I need to go save my bro again.....:rofl:

Talk to,ya guys later!!


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Critter, you're right it could be a stone bruise I guess....we ride dirt roads, and many of them have new gravel on them....:-|


When I first got my mare I thought I would be all clever and jump on the barefoot band wagon since my gelding just cannot do it. He has horrible feet! Anyway, second ride out she tripped and almost went down. She was lame for weeks until the abscess blew out her white line then her coronary. Gah! Shoes from then on. We just have too much gravel out here! 

Oh and I $uck. I went for that ride and forgot a phone to take pics! Gah! Was really not all that great anyway. I think I am becoming bored of the sites here on the ranch. There is a lot of land but most is either pastures, or trees too thick and full of poison oak. We really need to clear some trails but probably will no and just opt for trailering out, lol. 

Now back to catching up, morning all!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I think stone bruise or absess.. or absess from stone bruise... 
Cody had one last year about 2 weeks after I got him. the vet dug it out to dain and then packed absome salts gel in it wrapped for a week and he was all better.


----------



## Critter sitter

Both of mine are bare foot but most of our riding is not on gravel.


----------



## corgi

Critter sitter said:


> Both of mine are bare foot but most of our riding is not on gravel.


Isabella is barefoot too but I am really considering getting some Easy Boots or something like that so we can expand our riding territory. If I could just get her down the gravel road in front of the farm, we could go on so many more trails without trailering. 

Stan, so sorry Stella still won't load. 

Ok...here is my tattoo ( for at least the next week and a half, until the henna fades)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Real quick before I put the FUN in the dysfunction at the grad party.....keep forgetting to mention the vet quickly mentioned that that same right foot smelled a little thrushy....but never said anything beyond that.....

Hoping to have the farrier evaluate him in the next couple days. Was putting full weight on it this morning!,

Over and out!!


----------



## nvr2many

Well DH went back to work today! I am not sure what to do with myself but I am cleaning! I don't want to clean the bathroom! YUCK! Or the puppy pen! Double YUCK! I just want to run away and ride, hehehehe. But I know when I came back it would still be here waiting for me.

I think he is going to take tomorrow off and then he is off tues and wed anyway. That will be nice. May have to shuffle my horses around as they are putting in pipe for this new kind of irrigation system. At least its new to me. We did see some around when we went on a drive yesterday so maybe it has been around for awhile. Instead of moving big metal pipes you have a long flexible tube with black round sprinklers ever so often. Will look for a pic. I love google.............










But they have to lay the inground pipe first right through our grazing, lol. I am not sure we will even get to benefit from it but oh well. 

Well back to cleaning, will check in next break.


----------



## Ladytrails

NVR, just a quick response to your 'thrushy' comment - thrush can cause problems, from simple to complex including lameness. Especially with low heels, it causes the frog and heel bulbs to not be able to function to bear weight properly. That alone could cause bruising or tenderness in your good little gelding. There is a lady farrier on HF named "Loosie" that is very knowledgable and direct. Apparently there is a lot of relationship between contracted heels and thrush; and thrush and sensitive frogs/lameness. Don't know if your boy's low heels are also contracted but from what I'm recently reading, low heels and unhealthy heel bulbs and thrush can go together a lot of times. Usually simple and inexpensive to treat, although it may take a while. If you think he's got a stone bruise, check for thrush too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Lady, you've been ever so helpful. My family wanted to come and see Jay jay during the grad party. Learned my uncle was a educated horseman, and he had a look at JJs feet. Thought he was clear of thrush....but will check with my farrier soon.

So the family LOVED JJ. :lol: got some shots of people dotting on him. He just stood there....funny!

Also got a side shot of him to keep track of his Appearance, to see if he is filling out. Everyone thinks he is pretty!

So the grad party went well! Stayed away from the arrogant cuz...hahahaha That made me a happier person! :wink: 

This pic is my niece, she's a super swimmer! Got a full ride to college for swimming! We are proud!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is my oldest sister. She's the one who taught me to LOVE horses!!


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Stan said:


> its 7-35 pm Sunday 6/ 23
> 
> Yes she is a good looking horse but I really do have to get bugs up to speed for the coming season and won't achieve that if having loading issues with Stella. While I was working with Stella Bugs was relaxed and leaning back on the rear support bar in the float. No issue for him and the further away from Stella the better he will get. Nothing like a women to lead a man astray.  I will get a trainer in to get her started again but out she goes.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jay Jay a week in of living at my house. I think he looks better already!!

He seemed better tonight. Putting weight on the leg. Still will have farrier check him......I've become the mom I can't stand at school.....the worrisome mom....:rofl: You know these moms are alwaysthe 'older ones'...the ones who,have kids later in life....I've become one of them!!!! Ahhhhhh!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Beautiful Stella, sad to see her leave you, but you have to do what is best for you and your Bugs...Hopefully Stella can be a treasure to someone new...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

LT, that was not me with the thrush comment. Not sure who it was tho, :shock:


----------



## Ladytrails

NV2many, I think it was Nickermaker with her new gelding. Got the NM-type names mixed up. I can't even keep the handles straight, let along our real names.... Bless her heart, I think she knew I was talking about her JJ because she sent me an answer about having her farrier look for thrush again.


----------



## Critter sitter

BRe and I took a long ride today in our new saddles. I am BEAT! I will post pictures tomorrow.

GREAT pictures NM JJ looks Great.. does he have TB in him?

Anywhoo I will talk to ya'll tomorrow I am gonna go crawl in bed ..


----------



## Koolio

Between bad weather and a very sore neck, I haven't ridden since last Monday. :-( Visits to the massage therapist and the chiropractor have not given me much relief. The good news is that nothing (except sleeping) seems to make it much worse either, so I went riding anyways. I don't know if it was the placebo effect, or the motion relaxed my neck and shoulder muscles, but I actually felt better after riding than I had before! You gotta love all the health benefits of being around horses. 

I am so glad I rode today, as this week will be a big and hectic week. Tomorrow, I have a second interview for the job I previously applied and interviewed for. It is also DH's birthday, but he may be going down to Calgary to help out his company in the flood aftermath. In anticipation, I made red velvet cupcakes and a nice dinner tonight. Tuesday is my last day of work before summer break, so my office must be completely cleaned out. Wednesday, my family arrives from Arizona and BC for my daughter's graduation. Seven extra people in the house will be fun, but crazy too. Thursday is the day of my daughter's graduation banquet and ceremony ( and Safe Grad too, but lets not talk about that). Friday we get ready for a big family and friends grad / barn party at our place so it will be a busy day of mowing, trimming, polishing, decorating and cooking. Saturday is party day (I have a big slushy pail of Margeritas waiting for then). Sunday my daughter runs in the Spartan Race and Monday is Canada day, lesson day and a party at the stable! Tuesday, I will sleep again...


----------



## Stan

crazy4mypaint said:


> Beautiful Stella, sad to see her leave you, but you have to do what is best for you and your Bugs...Hopefully Stella can be a treasure to someone new...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't see an alternative. I've had to deal with skin issues with her and the off and on loading problems. If I could sort it out I doubt if i would part with her. However I have come to the conclusion Stella and I will never have the partnership I want and am developing with Bugs. Its a shame, But s--- happens. I will not let her go to just anyone, there has to be a hook up to any new owner so Stella is assured of a reasonable chance of settling. I'm not even going to try and get my money back so long as the new owner has the right attitude towards her.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Me Me Me



I can't catch up on reading, so I read this page alone. The only thing I have to say is that you are an idiot, and I love you. 


Had a great time with Mum so far, I have pics on my phone, but I need to go to bed. I will email them to myself and share with you all. 

So far, we went to kid 1's baseball game, my Mum had no idea what she was cheering, other than the kid - so she just went with the crowd and was super loud. 

Lots of shopping, gawd she can spend some money. But I guess I have a horse. 

Carrots to Lucas - who loves Mum and will cross the river for her. I don't give him carrots like that, so I get leg wet. She just calls him, and the turd comes running. 


Dinner with inlaws tonight. I was with Mum all day, who is a snob, I came down dressed and Mum said 'oh no' - erm that's the best I've got - off to Target in a hurry, and dress and shoes bought - you are kidding right, apparently not. 


Lovely night out with inlaws, and thankfully Mum didn't parent them. 

So photo of my normal shoes on the outside and Mum approved shoes on the inside, and this was a compromise as they are not heels. 


Good Lord!!!


----------



## Storybook Farm

Wow! This thread is active and hard for me to keep up with. Also, I realized I should be looking for the over-50 crowd!

Anyways, thanks for all the warm welcomes, and have great rides this summer. I'll be around on other threads, but am signing off this one!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I can't catch up on reading, so I read this page alone. The only thing I have to say is that you are an idiot, and I love you.
> 
> 
> I'm Back, still got it, personality plus, stamina, hell I'm good. Beat out the young ball player,
> 
> Like the shoes and are the knees yours.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go wife just smiled at me.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Storybook Farm said:


> Wow! This thread is active and hard for me to keep up with. Also, I realized I should be looking for the over-50 crowd!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all the warm welcomes, and have great rides this summer. I'll be around on other threads, but am signing off this one!


I'm a long way north of 50, but cheers


----------



## Roadyy

Just read up to date and seems I am not the only one who had an eventful weekend.

Saturday went to my cousin's wedding after work. It was nice.

































After the reception we stopped by Whataburger and got some fun pics. That is my niece in his lap.















Yesterday I spend a couple hours with mom before going out to feed and spray down the horses. Decided to work with Trusty some more on loading in the trailer and had a major set back. I will not be able to go on the trail ride I had planned for the 6th of July. Trusty decided to rush out of the trailer as I was going to the back to latch the rear strap and hung his leg under the trailer gashing it pretty badly. I am not having good luck with horses and their back legs lately. I've been pretty down about this and even second guessing keeping any of them. I went to fast this time trying to get him loading good before the trip to the trail ride and cost us both. I was in the stall with him til late last night and finally gave up for the shower and bed. 

Here is his injury.








Got the bleeding stopped with a semi tight wrap and will leave it til tomorrow after work before redoing the bandage. Ordering some underwoods today and hope to see as good of results from it as I did from the Salve I used on Boo. Underwoods is cheaper for a larger quantity.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh Rick that is terrible. A horse that trailers well is such a blessing-I hate loading issues. Once I got my slant load, all my horses became great loaders. Hope the healing is quick.


----------



## Ladytrails

Rick, I am so sorry about Trusty's leg. That looks awful. The good news is that it doesn't look as deep as Boo's from the pics. I have a step-up trailer and this is my worst fear with unloading. I am obsessive about footing and you can't always get it right, especially if they're not watching where they put their feet and balance. :-( 

It's always something, though, with horses. If it's not their blood on the ground, it's their minds turning quirky and performance issues, like Stan's with Stella. At my barn, it's the old gelding (34 years old) trying to colic again. He's not eating much and acts 'off', pooped yesterday morning or afternoon but nothing since last evening. Bowel sounds active and I could hear them from 3 feet away. I've dosed him with salt in applesauce last night and electrolytes this AM, plus Fastrac x 2 and trying to entice him to eat some alfalfa pellets mixed with his regular pelleted feed, all soaked liberally in water. He's slurping that up now, so fingers crossed that all comes out in the end, ha ha. This weekend was hot and very humid so I'm hoping this is nothing more serious than heat-related lack of appetite. He can colic from time to time, and we've kept it from being really severe episodes by watching his appetite - a good gauge of how he's feeling. 

Stan, congrats on beating out the younger conventional generation for Alex's affections. At the same time you're fixating on her knees, it's still good to know that one of SWMBO's smiles is enough to cause you to rush away from the computer. A bird in the hand is better than promises from PA, right? You are funny.


----------



## Roadyy

Just spoke with wife, she said he was doing ok as he had weight on that leg when she came up. It is still tender to the touch and I figure he is putting weight on it to rest the other leg from holding the bad one up all night.

Should have the Underwoods here Friday to start using on his wound. I'm just really upset with myself for jumping steps to loading him when I know better.


----------



## Farmchic

Hey we all make mistakes, it will heal in no time. I really like the woundkote if you want something until your other stuff gets here, TS should have it. It's easy to apply and stays where you put it. 

Getting ready to head out to my little project. Will catch up later.

Alex, like the new shoes and the old ones. I HATE to get dressed up but sometimes we have to :-|


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick ((((HUGS)))) don't beat yourself up to bad. Hope that seller Rushes the Doc Underwoods. If you have any Questions please ask.
Or call Buddy Underwood he is Very cool man to talk to.


Bre and I had a our ride yesterday and we also have a newly sand arena to ride in. 
I bought that Circle Y it fit great!

here are some pictures.

here is Bre at Chic Fil-a We put her up on the Cow for a quick picture. Notice she still has her spurs on


here on our Trail/road Ride bre and her steam engine are way ahead of me and Slow poke Cody



you can kinda see her new saddle here.

here is the saddle


And well All I can say is she did this to her self... 
Some times I worry about my kid
Ok not just sometimes.......


----------



## Roadyy

You should have hooked the netting to the Gator and took off dragging her. That would have been funneh!! lol

Great pics!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

that would have been very funny.. but may have hurt her.


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't say drag her at full speed..lol Just enough to be funneh. lol


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> that would have been very funny.. but may have hurt her.


Nah kids bounce:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Great pics! Roadyy that is a beautiful bride!

Critter, I have that exact shirt your daughter is wearing!! One of my faves! I Also have a circle Y. Love it! Had NO IDEA that these saddles are so sought after until after I bought it! I just used what I was given as a kid. So now that I know....I'm feeling like th kid who got their first pair of NIkes! (Ok, in the '80s) :lol:

Roadyy, so sorry to,see and hear about trusty. Gosh, it always seems to be something doesn't it....for any of us!! I was saying to mom....when did it get hard caring for horses? Hahaha. I don't remember worrying so much as a kid. :wink: we also swear by the bluekote. Good luck!,


Talked to the farrier today. He's probably wishing I never moved horses in! Haha. He agreed to take a look,at Jay Jay tonight after his last shoeing. Lets keep,our fingers crossed. Jay sees comfortable and is putting full weight on his legs.

SO tired today....being very lazy. I guess I'm allowed, I am on vacation. First time since schools been out that I vegged on the couch. Will go out later and bath Rainn. She's getting all oily again with all the treatments. She's looking GOOD!!!

Alex....love, love, love the new shoes!! . I love getting dressed up...but I equally like being in barn clothes too! Lol

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Roadyy

I'll be on vacation starting July 2nd through the 7th. Guess I'll get some good saddle time in with Littleman now or plenty of ground work with Sugar starting under saddle.


----------



## tjtalon

Cleaned the pens early this morning (got to SkyView @ 0730). Went faster this time,not so hot,& a good wind blowing. No lesson,as Janice busy w/her summer camp kids,but will get on Addie next Monday after poo-duties. Horses starting to recognize me (Addie does already, of course; got my hands licked up); a mare that ignored me last week sniffed me up good,neck & shoulders,today,so guess got approved of. A paint gelding decided I was the bees knees after scratching his nose, but put a stop to his offer of mutual (too much love,guy,don't know you well enough!) Only one Janice has told me to watch out for is little BlackBeauty;she's only 2 y/o. I went into her pen, & startled her abit, as she was in her stall munching breakfast. I backed up, then came around & called her (from now on,if don't see her,will announce myself). She was ok,kept munching. Cleaned her pen,but there was doo in her stall..so,"clucked" her out,petted her,& moved into the stall. She busied herself @ the water tank,I got the job done,& she went back in. (The other horses that were in stalls eating, I didn't worry about. They didn't care if I cleaned around & under them..but I keep an eye on back feet anyway!)
So, that was my morning. Back home to get my life ready for work tomorrow (which is being screwy & stressful; a guy who's been there 1 yr less than me has been promoted to Training Officer. He's always wanted my shift,is on my butt,& his head would fit no hat made...He's wanted to shove me out for a long time, because I'm...over 30. There it is. It &ucks.)
As for being considerably over 30,I still don't want to go to the over50 thing here. I like you guys.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> Nah kids bounce:lol::lol::lol:


you can pay for the medical bills mister smarty pants :razz:


----------



## Critter sitter

nicker I love that shirt too we get all our t's at tsc for hanging with the horses and stuff... they are cute and cheap.
they didn't have that one in my size when I went last time though. maybe next time..


----------



## Critter sitter

TJ we like you here too... Sorry about your coworker.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Lori. I always pay attention to the feed-back. Did I do right w/BlackBeauty? Learning to be around the horses is a big part of my learning curve.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, I love TS! Ours is only a mile away!! 

My DH found me some great jeans there too! Cheap...and LONG! I have a long inseam, so it's hard to find decent riding jeans.

TJ, keep it here, and keep doing what you're doing! :wink: I have family in the Grn. mtn. Falls area. Nice part of the country. I got to ride through the Garden of the Gods when we visited!,:thumbsup:


----------



## Critter sitter

tjtalon said:


> Thanks Lori. I always pay attention to the feed-back. Did I do right w/BlackBeauty? Learning to be around the horses is a big part of my learning curve.


actually yes you did. But do be careful with horses in stalls while you clean even a sweet non spooky ones can spook. I had a sweet mare kick me at close range when I was 20 I was cleaning her stall and scraped the wall with the poop scoop and she kicked me lucky I was so close to her I was just bruised.. the rule I have with cleaning stalls is that the horse leaves to go to the turn out while I clean. All our stalls have a turn out and the horses don't mind mostly to shuffle for me or my daughter.


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Roadyy said:


> Just read up to date and seems I am not the only one who had an eventful weekend.
> 
> Saturday went to my cousin's wedding after work. It was nice.
> 
> View attachment 217961
> 
> 
> View attachment 217969
> 
> 
> View attachment 217977
> 
> 
> View attachment 217985
> 
> 
> After the reception we stopped by Whataburger and got some fun pics. That is my niece in his lap.
> View attachment 217993
> 
> View attachment 218001
> 
> 
> Yesterday I spend a couple hours with mom before going out to feed and spray down the horses. Decided to work with Trusty some more on loading in the trailer and had a major set back. I will not be able to go on the trail ride I had planned for the 6th of July. Trusty decided to rush out of the trailer as I was going to the back to latch the rear strap and hung his leg under the trailer gashing it pretty badly. I am not having good luck with horses and their back legs lately. I've been pretty down about this and even second guessing keeping any of them. I went to fast this time trying to get him loading good before the trip to the trail ride and cost us both. I was in the stall with him til late last night and finally gave up for the shower and bed.
> 
> Here is his injury.
> View attachment 218009
> 
> 
> Got the bleeding stopped with a semi tight wrap and will leave it til tomorrow after work before redoing the bandage. Ordering some underwoods today and hope to see as good of results from it as I did from the Salve I used on Boo. Underwoods is cheaper for a larger quantity.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Sorry about your horse Rick, what rotten luck. Hoping he heals well. 

Here's a photo from last night, we went to dinner with my inlaws. If the photo is sideways, turn your head. LOL. I don't seem to be able to fix it.


----------



## crazy4mypaint

nice pictures of wedding. Aww so sorry to hear about injury, wish speedy recovery....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

I agree with scooting them out of the stall while cleaning. The two,I have now I can clean around them, but it's quicker without them in there. You don't have to keep tabs on what they are up to....and what they are thinking.


Also, that mare I recently got rid of would be moody and turn her butt towards me unexpectantly while in the stall...whether I was putting in water, of scooping poop....unpredictable. After that one incident, she was out while I was cleaned. :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I have mine so afraid of me in the stalls that they hug the furthest wall when I open the door...kidding... 

We always clean the stalls after each feeding so it is ready for them to just go in and eat at the next feeding. Jems, Trusty and Boo will do both, Sugar will only urinate while Littleman and Doc haven't done either in their stalls.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny, I think Rainn thinks her stall is a litter,pan! :-(. She is free to come and go from stall to pasture. By the looks of her stall in the morning, she comes in at night to poo, stir it around a bit, and then leave....:shock::rofl:

My sassy pants would only go in the back of,the stall, made it easy to clean.

Jay Jay keeps,his place rather clean.

Funny how each horse is different even in how,they keep their stalls! :lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Nicker & Lori! From now on I'll scoot them out of the stalls (not just baby BlackBeauty) & into their pens to clean the stalls; better to be safe (& getting them out will be good learning on how to do it, too). 
Oh, Nicker, Garden of the Gods is cool; I've read about that ride there,would like to do it sometime.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....not exactly the news from the farrier I wanted to hear.....he said Jay Jay shows signs of navicular. :-(. He walked and jogged clean tonight, but he sees signs in his frog. We have an appointment to trip off some of his toes and build up his heel a bit. I am not getting myself in a tizzy about it, my QH had it and I still showed. I'm to limit my riding anyway, so he will have limited use. It's also not like he is totally lame like Rainn, he only showed gimpiness after that fourth day...so we will try things out. And go from there..

The farrier also found thrush in his back two hooves, so,I need to work on that.

Here's my thing....why didn't the vet catch the thrush....and she didn't seem concerned about the frogs? She thot his front foot smelled thrushy....???

In a way it's ironic....I end up with all animals who have bad wheels....and so do I. Although this is a bit of a blow! I truly believe JayJay was meant to come home with me...I believe everything happens for a reason, and he certainly is perfect for what I need....slow and steady. . He is the horse for me....arthritic or not. :wink: 

Although my moms DH can be a real jerk sometimes, once he heard JJ has a start of navicular he opened up Valley Vet catalog and started looking for supplements and things. (Farrier liked the idea of putting Rainn and JayJay on MSM) 

moms DH found supplements specifically for navicular too....anyone know anything about this? Obviously 20 years ago,when I have my QH, there was no such thing...we just buted her and put bar shoes on her.

Just trying to figure out what is out there. Want to wait and see how he works tomorrow, going to try and ride. Want to see how the shorter toe goes too before I put him on something.

Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, I spent an hour last night reading VERY interesting articles and decided not to send them to you, for fear of long posts and how you might take all that unsolicited advice. But, bottom line, the DVM/chiro/farrier research is showing that what is thought to be navicular syndrome (of course without x-rays proving it) are sometimes deep thrush that is not obvious until the farrier gets to digging in the sulci/grooves of the hoof. Once that is cleared up and the hoof angles are corrected, there has been great success with "curing the navicular" because, of course, it wasn't really navicular. The hard part is finding a great farrier who understands how to properly trim for this and how to treat really deep thrush. Here's one of the web sites that I found fascinating - Healthy Hoof - Solutions for Barefoot Performance. There's lots of clinical information in the first few paragraphs which is intended for farriers or vets, but after that the pictures and explanations are worth 1000 words. Here's a quote from the article that I think you will like (BTW, "Pete" is Pete Ramey, a well-known barefoot trim guru, who has concocted a thrus treatment that's referred to in the article): 

"I now (Fall, 2008) have more than 30 horses that have been seen by qualified vets and at vet facilities who were diagnosed with "navicular syndrome" or an unspecified lameness, including several horses that have been lame for years, who were "cured" by a good barefoot trim followed by treatment for Thrush using Oxine, Usnea, Pete's Goo triple antibiotic, Dawn dish detergent, Lysol or White Lightning. See the Thrush Treatments page here for more info. 
In many cases, thrush is misdiagnosed as Navicular."

Critter, the hay wrap would make a great spiderweb at Halloween! That was kind of cool. I hope she wasn't wearing her spurs; can you imagine being tangled up in that with spurs on? LOL

TJ, you did very well with the stalls and horse safety. It's always safer to move them out just in case they would be startled and over-react, but it sounds like you read Black Beauty perfectly on your own, and took the appropriate action! I leave mine in the stalls while cleaning (we rarely have them inside) but as I move around the stall to the various piles, I ask the horse to move with me so that they are facing me or I'm standing at the shoulder. They are very tolerant and act like they're amused by the whole thing. They aren't usually eating, though; I worry that a horse with its head buried in a feed bucket can't see and is more easily startled. So, Yay, you!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Thanks Lori. I always pay attention to the feed-back. Did I do right w/BlackBeauty? Learning to be around the horses is a big part of my learning curve.


Every thing is going well for you and as for being to old for the 40 plus I'm 40 plus and enjoy being around those older than me.:shock:


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, with hoof issues, I leave it to my farrier over my vet - but in this case, you need xrays to know. Can the farrier meet with the vet to discuss? 

Either way, you caught it early, and that's great. 

Kid 1 made the All-Star team in his league. As he's only 15, he's on the Jr team, but the Sr team captain talked to us a while ago, and said Kid 1 was the kid who got away, and he needs to make the All-Star team so he can get him next year. Kid 1 is the youngest on his team, and I am biased, but he's the best, by a mile. He really is. 

Sadly he won't be here next year, to be on the Sr team, but he will be on a team somewhere. 

On Weds, he will be playing the Reading Phillies stadium, we go there once a week to watch them - so it's wonderful for him to play there. So proud.


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> you can pay for the medical bills mister smarty pants :razz:


Nah kids bounce


----------



## Roadyy

Got really good news from the vet last night. She looked at Trusty's wound real good and before she gave me her recommendation she asked me about Boo's injury. I showed her the before pictures and then let her check Boo out for the now results. She was completely amazed that there was hair growing where that hole was and that he is as sound as he is. She said if I do the same thing with Trusty then she wouldn't waste our money on stitches or staples that will likely pull out due to the way the cut is shaped like an arrow head. If it were a straighter cut then she would push for the stitch/staple.

I told her I am waiting on the Underwood's to get here Friday and was using Corona on it til then. She said she will be back middle of next week to do a follow up check to see how much improvement is made. She feels like he will make a full recovery and be riding again in no time.



NM71, I'm hoping and praying it turns out to just be deep thrush and can be treated to give you a completely sound mount. I have almost no knowledge of navicular, but have seen thrush in both Trusty and Doc. I treat the beginning stages with "The Goo" which a 50/50 mix of triple antibiotic and athlete's foot cream packed with cotton balls after washing each hoof with Dawn. After 2 weeks of that then I go to picking everyday and soaking the hoofs with amber colored Listerine. Has worked very well so far for me on these two horses. I've also gotten into the habit of soaking all of the horses with the Listerine as I finish picking them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm thinking the thrush has been there a while by the reaction of my farrier....he was like wow! He suggested a copper sulfate mix...something like that anyway. He has an old scar on his back heel that it appears the thrush has moved into....

As for X-rays...I've done a little reading on getting them done to look for navicular, but they don't always show what we need to see.....so I'm not sure about that..also, if I keep all these vet bills up, my DH is going to start possibly get irritated ! :wink: I'm going to,sit on that for a bit.

I think I said it in my last post, I'm going to see how he reacts to getting a new trimming. We go in a couple weeks. Hoping like all of you said, it is just poor feet, and not navicular. The farrier was saying that navicular is often caused by man...meaning letting the toe grow too long, then shortening it...then growing long, allowing the process all over again. Moving that navicular bone and stretching the tendons back and forth too much causes the pain, which is essentially arthritis. And thus, the nav bone starts to move.... That was not eloquently stated, but you get what I mean I think.

He also mentioned how he reads navicular is that the frog isn't growing, or grows very slowly...and that is the heart of a healthy hoof. But again, we will see.

I think I will chat with my snobby horse friend (hahah) and see if she thinks I should have another vet or farrier look at him...as she's used different ones in the area...but she does use my farrier. She might know someone who is better at this tho...

LT, I would totally love anything you found. I'm a researchaholic myself...so I'm going to be searching too. So any input is helpful. I'll read it and decide what,is best for our situation.

Thanks everyone for the prayers and words of advice. We will get thru this and figure out what is going on....

I did ride a bit this morning. Not as long as I would have liked, the flies were terrible! JayJay rode sound. I also notice he is starting to bond with me. When I pull in the driveway, he now comes to the barn, and if I'm standing by the fence, he comes up to check things out. Also, I decided to try leading him from his paddock to his stall wo a halter. He walks right beside me, and won't walk into his stall unless I step in first!!! . .he certainly has stolen my heart! :hug: sweet, sweet boy! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Wanna loan me a inch or 2 lol

I found a pair of wranglers there last week for $20 they were clearensed from $55!! 
I don't like that mine it is in Omaha and I really don't like to drive into town. I wish they would put one on the edge of town so I don't have to drive in to the middle.



NickerMaker71 said:


> Yeah, I love TS! Ours is only a mile away!!
> 
> My DH found me some great jeans there too! Cheap...and LONG! I have a long inseam, so it's hard to find decent riding jeans.
> 
> TJ, keep it here, and keep doing what you're doing! :wink: I have family in the Grn. mtn. Falls area. Nice part of the country. I got to ride through the Garden of the Gods when we visited!,:thumbsup:


----------



## Critter sitter

Cody is a PIG. he poops everywhere stall, turn out, Even Water!. hes a Brat lol

Doc poops in one corner of his turn out and pees in another.

we have 3 horses including Codyat the ranch that poo in water. that is such a pain !


NickerMaker71 said:


> Funny, I think Rainn thinks her stall is a litter,pan! :-(. She is free to come and go from stall to pasture. By the looks of her stall in the morning, she comes in at night to poo, stir it around a bit, and then leave....:shock::rofl:
> 
> My sassy pants would only go in the back of,the stall, made it easy to clean.
> 
> Jay Jay keeps,his place rather clean.
> 
> Funny how each horse is different even in how,they keep their stalls! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Why dawn dish washing soaP? I have dial antibacterial soap i,use to bath Rainn...do,you all think that would suffice? I'm guessing its the whole antibacterial thing?


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker o sorry about JJ . I love KV vet. It is here close to me!!! Hubby will go pick stuff up all the time for me


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not 100% sure why Dawn is the preferred choice in the process, but I have not once seen any other brand mentioned so I assume there is an ingredient in there just like the athlete's foot cream has to have 1% Clotrimazole in it or it is a waste of effort.


----------



## Critter sitter

I let "the Boys" in the arena to play last night while I cleaned stalls.
Cody was being a butt to the ole man Vista Pushing him around the Arena.
Well Vista had enough and then kicked Cody in the chest.. served him right!.
but now Cody has a moon shaped cut . I just put some swat on it to keep flies out.. no need for Doc's on that


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...did some research and found No Thrush highly recommended. Having it next day shipped. This will give me a couple weeks to tackle the thrush prior to the farrier visit, and see if he sees a difference! It has the copper sulfate my farrier recommended.

There is video on it on YouTube. Shows cracked heels like JayJays....keep your fingers crosses. :-|


----------



## Critter sitter

crossing fingers for JJ ...


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Well...did some research and found No Thrush highly recommended. Having it next day shipped. This will give me a couple weeks to tackle the thrush prior to the farrier visit, and see if he sees a difference! It has the copper sulfate my farrier recommended.
> 
> There is video on it on YouTube. Shows cracked heels like JayJays....keep your fingers crosses. :-|


Tomorrow dry cow oitment is another highly recommended product used for horse thrush. I've not used it or No Thrush so I can only go on what I've read for recommendations. Several of the site experts on here recommend it highly in the hoof health section.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, I read about the tomorrow stuff, the no thrush seemed better recommended. Well try it and see!


----------



## Celeste

There are a lot of things that will clear up thrush. The most important thing is to get the horse out of a muddy place, clean the feet daily, and actually put the stuff all over the sole daily. 

Thrush X works well.

There is also a product that is called Coppertox, but I didn't find a link. 

The thing about any of these copper products is that they will stain you green. Your fingernails will be green until they grow out, so you might want to wear gloves.


----------



## Critter sitter

I have never dealt with thrush .. I hope JJ gets well soon.
As muddy as it has been this year I have been worried about it and very careful about keeping feet clean.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, I've seen the coopertox, that is what is recommended for my moms goats.

It's been a wet spring, or he was kept in a filthy stall....which ever, he came with it....I will be better about cleaning his feet out, but his stall is nice and dry and clean. His paddock is dry too...we are actually needing rain! Farrier said, i read this too, but not sure if its true...this comes mostly from standing in manure and urine soaked bedding.....

The poor guy, wish he could talk. With all his scars and now feet, he's been thru the war I suspect....maybe I DON'T want to know!:wink: it might break my heart.

Here's something interesting...hopefully you guys won't think I'm a WACK job....but after the farrier and I were done talking, and I was walking him home, I noticed he had a tear stain going down from one eye. Now it just might be coincidence, but when I brought him up to talk to mom, it dried up and went away...but told mom, I think he was crying because we were talking about him and he was sad about his condition.......I KNOW, I KNOW....I'm TOTALLY reading into that one..... . But I'll believe that it's true, and he knows now he is safe with me!,:wink: sap that I am....I'll take all the wounded animals and children out there!!:wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

i believe it knicker


----------



## nvr2many

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

Hello everyone in this wonderful thread! I love you!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Hello everyone in this wonderful thread! I love you!


We love you too Girl!

hey do this..
go to the store
buy a bottle of Mango rum
buy a bottle of coconut rum
and some pineapple Juice

mix one part mango one part coconut
and a splash of juice

and drink up..
it is YUM and I will toast you to it


----------



## nvr2many

I went for a ride instead and unsubscribed from that thread, lol. . Oh well. I see they are slamming me over there but I am gonna stay away!!! Gah! I did kinda lose it cause it was really disrespectful and maybe I am a tad hormonal, lol.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, gosh, what did I miss?

I'm tell in' ya....I rarely leave this thread....people get 'in your face' for the silliest things....I don't need it! It's called Internet b*lls....wonder if people who are balsy online would be at way in real life??????

People also say that is how it is everywhere on the net, but I belong to a teacher forum and I haven't ever experienced such rudeness as I have here on HF. Not our thread of course...you guys are great!


----------



## nvr2many

Thanks Lori and Nicker yes you did miss it! I just went and had a homemade shortcake at the local fruit stand and feel better. When I got back I had an apology (pm) from the person that was upsetting me. So we both said sorry and that's that. I totally agree NM, I just wanna stay here where it is safe, :shock: .

Oh and thank you Lori for checking on me!!! You are the best! I just have to say, even the best of us lose it!


----------



## tjtalon

Checking posts..will never leave this thread & get ripped, like I hear (again) what you'all have experienced elsewhere on the site; have no need to have my emotional skin torn up when just getting back to my horse love. Thanks everyone for the continuing support,& loved LadyTrails response that I did good by BlackBeauty (& reiterate: will from now on get the guys outta the stalls to clean,as I'm doing it early a.m. right when they've gotten their hay!) Love you all!
& Nicker, reading about the thrush problem: got a "lesson" that now I realize is likely bogus & likely harmful: @ that stable where I tried in May (before I realized not my pace,& found SkyView), the little Mustang TinkerToy has a chronic thrush issue. I was told to dump bleach on his feet when I smelled it (which I did,& did so). Obviously, doesn't cure the problem (they said he's just susceptible to wet feet in his pen). Hmmm. Will toss that "remedy" from my memory bank, in case I ever,in future,come across thrush odor.


----------



## Celeste

I have heard of people using bleach in the hooves for thrush. If you get it on their skin, I would think it would be very irritating. It also will kill the bacteria that are there on the surface, whereas the copper naphthenate that is in the thrush x will sink into the hoof material and stay with them longer. That is why it permanently stains your fingernails green. 

Both bleach and the copper naphthenate are toxic. The idea is that you only get it on the hoof and it doesn't absorb into the bloodstream. If thrush x killed you quickly, I would have died years ago as would have my old horse that used to get thrush all the time.


----------



## Ladytrails

I've used Coppertox and Thrush X for thrush with good results. Mine was not really deep or really hard to get control of, however, and mine didn't have any heel bulb involvement. Having said that, Nicker, I think the Dawn dish soap is the best of all cleaners for 2 things - gentle on tissue (animal rescues use it to clean oil off birds and seals, etc., after oil spills) and it cuts through grease. Thrush is kind of greasy and very hard to clean out thoroughly. Using Dawn may give us an advantage in cleaning, so that we are working with a clean hoof surface for the meds to penetrate. Also, the article I linked in my last post made a big deal about actually using the Listerine for a soak, instead of just applying it like a treatment. Apparently doing the soaks for 30 minutes for about a week will help stop the thrush and help the frog and hoof reshape themselves normally. With this and proper trimming, the horses heal and become sound. Part of the navicular syndrome is the horse not wanting to bear weight on the frog .... which could be due to the painful thrush. Especially if he has thrush on the heel bulbs, it will be tough on him to walk properly. The Listerine soaks sound too simple to work, but I would for sure be soaking those feet. Then, I'd put the Thrush X or Coppertox on the hoof, using Celeste's advice for gloves and wearing your oldest jeans, socks and shoes! Lesson learned the hard way on that!  

I just got home from work at 10:30 so I'm pretty worthless as far as pulling more interesting articles on the thrush topic. I'm pleased that I didn't offend you with all the stuff....I'm in the healthcare field and a lifelong learner, so I have a tendency to read up on things and it drives my family crazy, LOL. I'll try to capture some more info for you tomorrow night!

TJ, I'm happy that my comments were encouraging to you! Thanks for the feedback!

Roadyy, glad that the vet was so optimistic; that does sound like good news! 

Critter, that rum concoction you recommended would knock me on my butt. This girl isn't cowgirl enough to handle that! 

Stan, you're quiet. Is Ros still smiling at you? 

Nvr2many, stay right here with us. We don't have the kind of snarky stuff you get on those other threads! 

Has anyone heard from With Grace or Country Woman? or Montana Cowboy from last winter? Last I recall, he was off chasing wolves in horse-high snowdrifts....


----------



## Ladytrails

Celeste said:


> I have heard of people using bleach in the hooves for thrush. If you get it on their skin, I would think it would be very irritating. It also will kill the bacteria that are there on the surface, whereas the copper naphthenate that is in the thrush x will sink into the hoof material and stay with them longer. That is why it permanently stains your fingernails green.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to add that I won't ever use bleach on my horse... a few years ago I used bleach to treat a really bad case of scratches on my mare's legs in an attempt to kill the bacteria or fungus when nothing else was working. It seriously backfired because it kills everything, including the good bacteria that are needed on the surface of the skin. So, I wouldn't soak any skin/hair parts in bleach because of fear of doing that again. My vet was horrified that I used bleach. After that, we had to go to IV antibiotics because the bleach killed everything but pseudomonas which caused a raging skin infection. We could have lost my mare over that. Learned a big lesson there...


----------



## AlexS

Great news Rick. 

Nicker, I live on a budget too, and I would probably do what you are doing, I skim read, so maybe you mentioned a grazing muzzle if your horse is out, if not, I'd add one just to be safe - and then I'd probably wait it out too. It's nice to have all the money in the world and get x-rays, but there's more times than not when I couldn't do that. 

Is it safe to get real close to the hoof? If so, are you smelling anything? 





In wonderful news, Kid 1 made the All-Star team, at the Reading Phillies stadium. I mentioned it casually to Mum, as I am worried I am baseballing her out, and she said - 'we have to go watch' Oh thank God, as I was going to watch, and that could have been an issue. 

I've become friends with coach through texting about practice times, and that's led to chatting about baseball, the games, etc. So we are now kinda friends. I asked him how much private lessons would be, I have no idea, and I told him so. Kid 1 doesn't have the opportunities other kids have of Dad playing with them every weekend, Brad does a bit, but it's not the same. 

So I asked coach about lessons after the season ends, would it be outrageous, could I afford it? He responded that usually they are outrageous, but he wants to work with kid 1. He will make it affordable for me. 

Other parents won't be there, so I can bring beer for him and I.  And I will feed him, while paying. 

Feeling crazy love for the good people in my community right now. There are good people in the world, they really are right there!


----------



## Roadyy

Melinda, I don't know where you were to find a rude comment, but I was not there so you can't blame that one on me..

tj, moving the horse out of the stalls will give you a little more exercise by walking them back and forth from stall to turn out unless they are attached to the stalls. lol
Good luck and can't wait to see more pics of you on horseback.

AlexS, That is great news for kid1. Give him a high five from 111931.


NM72, I don't know if anyone mentioned this or if it is even a consideration in your mind, but does Kris have a return policy for ill horses? If it turns out that it is navicular. As good as JayJay is temperment wise, it is a lot to deal with when you were looking for a horse ready to ride, not one who needs medical attention in the first lap.
Just a thought in my head,,sorry if it offended you.


I forgot my phone and camera when I went to the barn last night and apologize for that. Fed all the horses and started on changing the bandage on Trusty. The skin has reattached to the leg completely and there is no cut anywhere. He is still very tender on it since the initial Bute wore off. I went ahead and gave him another shot of penicillin just to be on the safe side for infection. It's only been a few weeks since he had his vaccinations and coggins so he is good on tetanus.

Will get pics when I take the bandage back off and start the Underwoods spray.


----------



## Roadyy

I accidentally stepped in the over 50's thread. Now I got old age all over my boots and have an incredible urge to find a rocking chair and bottle of Geritol to wash down with a cold glass of lemonade.....HaHa just kidding folks...

Great people over there and I enjoy looking forward to those years of being kid free at the house(hopefully). I love my kids, but ready to be selfish and focus on me again like I did 25 years ago. haha yea right.


----------



## Koolio

It is hard to keep up with everybody! Nicker - I hope JJ's lameness turns out to be something relatively simple to treat. It sounds like treating the thrush and then waiting to see is a good course of action. Roadyy -I am sorry about Trusty's leg. Te cut looks really nasty, but sounds like it isn't too serious. Tendon sheaths can be a worry with cuts in that general region. I hope it heals up soon. Alex - it sounds like you are having a wonderful time with your family and the kids gave you a much needed break.

My interview on Monday went fine, but I am not sure if I want the job now. I cannot quite pinpoint why, but I had a really strong gut reaction telling me this isn't the right job for me. I won't know if I will be offered the job for another week or two, so I have more time to think on it. At this stage, there is one other candidate (who I am secretly hoping gets it), so I may not have to make that decision anyways.

Good news is my current boss finally passed her motorcycle licence test! After riding to her test and back (40 minutes each way) with her in the pouring rain, she now has her licence. This was my last "other duty as assigned" for the year and now I am off until the end of August for summer break.

My family arrives ths evening, so it will be a busy day of preparing beds, meals and cleaning up. My parents, grandparents, aunt and two nieces are all coming for my daughters graduation tomorrow. 

It is a bittersweet time as I am glad to see my family and I am immensely proud of my daughter but I know she is moving on to a new stage in her life and I will miss her tremendously. Although she doesn't have immediate plans to leave, she will likely move out in the fall to participate in a working student program with her riding coach. I keep teasing her that I am holding her horse hostage so she will come back home often. When she does go, I will be sad to say goodbye (even for a little while) to my riding buddy, my good friend and most of all my dear little girl.


----------



## Celeste

Ladytrails said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to add that I won't ever use bleach on my horse... a few years ago I used bleach to treat a really bad case of scratches on my mare's legs in an attempt to kill the bacteria or fungus when nothing else was working. It seriously backfired because it kills everything, including the good bacteria that are needed on the surface of the skin. So, I wouldn't soak any skin/hair parts in bleach because of fear of doing that again. My vet was horrified that I used bleach. After that, we had to go to IV antibiotics because the bleach killed everything but pseudomonas which caused a raging skin infection. We could have lost my mare over that. Learned a big lesson there...


Wow. Thanks for sharing that. I thought that it seemed like a bad idea even though I know people do it. Now I am convinced. It seems like a much better idea to go on and spend the money and buy the real stuff.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Wow. Thanks for sharing that. I thought that it seemed like a bad idea even though I know people do it. Now I am convinced. It seems like a much better idea to go on and spend the money and buy the real stuff.


Totally agreed. I have heard the stories of bleach killing live flesh as well which is not what we are after. I've luckily never used bleach on the horses for anything to this point and glad I found that info before doing it.


----------



## Celeste

I would rather have green hands and jeans from the thrushx than have bleach all over me anyway. I hate bleach because it smells so bad and ruins your clothes. I only use it if severe mold is growing in my shower or sink.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roadyy, actually when I bought JayJay, i was a bit suspicsious of the way he stood, I had kris put a clause on my bill of sale that if the horse was not sound he would take him back in exchange for another....to be honest, at this point, I couldn't do it....Jay has woven into my heart, and I know he has growing attached to me already.

My family all agrees that he's a wonderful horse, and we will do what needs to be done to help him become well again and comfortable. . I've never seen my mom so comfortable with a horse either....that says something.

I'm Ok with this whole debacle.....a tiny bit bitter....as I believe Kris had to have known he had thrush, he is a farrier as well as a horse trader....I'm not going to harbor Ill feelings....where would it get me?

Also, not that we are wealthy by any stretch of the means....but I am able to care for him to a decent extent (maybe not X-rays) but I can afford to give him the care he needs, so I will! :wink: it's in my DNA. Hahaha. Does that make sense?

Alex, super to hear about kid 1!!! Yea!!

Koolio, glad to hear the interview went well. I bet what is meant to be will be, hang in there!!

Roadyy, glad to hear trusty is doing so well!

Alex, you mentioned a grazing muzzle, I'm a bit confused, could you explain what that is for? Thanks!

Oh, I figured out what the vet was doing with those giant tweezers things on JJs feet....she was checking for heel pain, which is associated with the thrush and navicular....he didn't show any signs of pain, but I did notice this morning he had his back legs stretched out a little, probably releaving some pain or pressure. We will start thrush treatments today! 

Good news, I think I have rainn's condition under control!!!!! YEA!!:lol:

Meeting a former student and her gramma for lunch today!! I had her in fifth and sixth grade and then she moved away. We've continued to stay intouch. They asked me to lunch! What a compliment! 

LT, thanks again for your tips. I will be out buying dawn detergent today.

Talk soon all!!


----------



## Roadyy

I understand NM71 and will leave it at that. I'm glad you are happy and will continue to pray for the best outcome. It is a wonderful thing when your family gets involved because your animal attracts them.

Sounds like all that wonderful work you did working with these kids really sets you up in their hearts. Congratulations.

The grazing muzzle reduces the amount of grass they can take in at a time. Albeit, I'm not sure where she was going with that unless I missed something about one of them?


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Cody is a PIG. he poops everywhere stall, turn out, Even Water!. hes a Brat lol
> 
> Doc poops in one corner of his turn out and pees in another.
> 
> we have 3 horses including Codyat the ranch that poo in water. that is such a pain !



Hunter does that too, and he loves to poo in front of his stall door and then walk through it all night until it is in itty bitty pieces that fall through the fork. lol


----------



## Hunter65

wow It is almost a full time job to keep up with everyone in here.

Nicker I hope thats it's just thrush with Jayjay. He sounds like such a sweet guy.

Rick I hope Trusty heals up well. Always something isn't it.

Alex I hope game goes well and that's awesome about the extra coaching.

TJ you are doing fantastic can't wait to hear about your riding!!!!

Ended up going for a trail ride last night. One of the young girls I sometimes ride with Aunt was on her way through to go to an endurance race and they were all going for a trail ride. Well they had Saddlebreds that do NOT ever walk. LOL Poor Hunter cantered almost the whole ride. It was super fun though. Don't know if I would want to do 50 miles with them.

Oh looks like DH will be home this weekend. Haven't seen him in 9 weeks. I was hoping he would be home tomorrow so we could go to our property for the long weekend... but now he probably won't get here until Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladytrails said:


> Celeste said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of people using bleach in the hooves for thrush. If you get it on their skin, I would think it would be very irritating. It also will kill the bacteria that are there on the surface, whereas the copper naphthenate that is in the thrush x will sink into the hoof material and stay with them longer. That is why it permanently stains your fingernails green.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to add that I won't ever use bleach on my horse... a few years ago I used bleach to treat a really bad case of scratches on my mare's legs in an attempt to kill the bacteria or fungus when nothing else was working. It seriously backfired because it kills everything, including the good bacteria that are needed on the surface of the skin. So, I wouldn't soak any skin/hair parts in bleach because of fear of doing that again. My vet was horrified that I used bleach. After that, we had to go to IV antibiotics because the bleach killed everything but pseudomonas which caused a raging skin infection. We could have lost my mare over that. Learned a big lesson there...
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that Vetricyn or how ever you spell it is Bleach... Yup
> dehydrated Bleach. It kills almost all Bacteria and is not all it is cracked up to be......
Click to expand...


----------



## Critter sitter

trying to find better internet ... UGGGG I am so not a tech person.
I have wireless through the place I am at Free but it works only about 30% of the time and not well at all
. . I don't want a contract I don't think wireless will work, the cell service here is terrible inside.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> trying to find better internet ... UGGGG I am so not a tech person.
> I have wireless through the place I am at Free but it works only about 30% of the time and not well at all
> . . I don't want a contract I don't think wireless will work, the cell service here is terrible inside.


Go do some work instead of surfing the GoreWeb. lol Then you don't have to worry about the poor connection.:lol:


----------



## Celeste

I hope that when you get the thrush cleared up, Jay Jay will be better. I suspect that he will do a lot better if you either put shoes on him or buy him some boots for his front feet to ride him in. I don't use boots, but a lot of people swear by these brands.

Renegades

Easyboots


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Go do some work instead of surfing the GoreWeb. lol Then you don't have to worry about the poor connection.:lol:


Rick if the Customers come in I am here for them. with out internet I just want to leave and go ride or something.. being on the net keeps me here so I will be here for my customers. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Back from a nearly three hour lunch with my former student and gramma!! Not only did we talk school and family, we talked horses!! They have five...three over the age of twenty!! 

I feel so fortunate to live in a small twin where my students feel comfortable to come back and visit. It was a wonderful day. She as many of my students who seem to gravitate back are usually ones who don't have strong mother figures in their lives...I think I somehow become the 'seragit' mother. . My mom is always bragging...that's why my daughter didn't have kids, so she could be a mother to all those who need her....:wink:...ahhhh mom........you are too much!

My girl is going thru another tough patch, so gramma was thankful we could meet, take her mind off things! 

Got my No Thrush!! Start treatments tonight!! :thumbsup: YEEHAA! Big treatments with Rainn are thru...now it's time for the big guy! :wink: 

Oh, Celeste, JJ has shoes on all around as we speak.

Can I tell ya...I'm learning a LOT. I even had to take a temp today! Making up for the last twenty years!

Gotta go...DH is rolling in from work.:wave:

Finally got some rain here. We needed it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Knicker you sound like a teacher I need for my Daughter...
I love her so much. But she will be 15 soon and wants to grow up so fast.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Fifteen :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Roadyy

BTDT 3 times and about to be on a fourth daughter going through it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> BTDT 3 times and about to be on a fourth daughter going through it.


I'll send her down to you then Rick!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Double post OOOPS


----------



## Roadyy

I'm almost retired from the kid raising business and intend to enjoy these last 6 years of child rearing!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I'm almost retired from the kid raising business and intend to enjoy these last 6 years of child rearing!!


I know Grandpa HEHEHE


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well, I gave my first round of thrush treatments! jayJay was such a good boy! That is one thing I made sure of when I bought a horse....that they picked up feet, and allowed me to fiddle with their legs.

Had mom take pics of his feet so we have a reference. Of I ever get on my laptop, I'll download and share. What I can say is that they STUNK!!

He has a scar on one back foot that appears to have the thrush into. It had some what appeared to be puss inside I had to stick the tube down in to squirt the powder. He flinched....but that was it!! Thank gosh!! Yo know it must be a bit painful. But a real trooper!!:wink:

Currently...my mom is PO'd!!!!! She can't believe this guy sold this horse in this condition! :-x. I have delt with thrush....so I had no idea....now I know many new things!!:?

If you say little prayers a t night...please add him to your list....he deserves a healthy, pain free life. :-(

I am using NO THRUSH, if you are interested or need the info. You can go to www.nothrushshop.com. Hoping it does what it claims! Will keep you up to,date!

Off to learn more!!


----------



## AlexS

Koolio, I am a big believer in listening to your gut. I think as we develop as humans we will understand that gut feeling more, but for now, it's never let me down. 

Nicker, a grazing muzzle is something like this. 
Best Friend Deluxe Grazing Muzzle with Halter - Statelinetack.com

It stops the horse being able to graze too much, founder/navicular is often caused from the sugar in spring fresh grass. 



Hunter, is your hubby in the military? 


Kid 1 won his All Star game tonight 7-3. Woohoo!


----------



## tjtalon

(...peekin'...hi AlexS & LadyTrails (don't know FaydesMom,but hi!). ...I will never use bleach on anything but tub/toilet/sinks. Have no rocking chair,but Geritol can be a good iron boost,lol..will scoot horses from their stalls to clean.
Just getting thru this work week,very hot here,but Monday when I slave then get my lesson,should be a bit cooler. Work schedule (& working w/new,very young people) will be weird in July. I'll get thru it & look forward to 3 days vacation + my 2 days off from August 11 thru 15th;will be good to get away from the work-place & CLEAN my apartment.
My goal for this Monday's lesson after my poo-duties is: ask Janice how to hold the reins properly (since only know English),ask her to unhook the lead rope, & walk Addie (bareback pad) around the paddock. Wonder if I can do it? Just Monday before last managed the guts to walk a bit try & feel the movement. I want to do it 'tho. Guess will see.


----------



## AlexS

You can do all those things TJT, best wishes for your lesson. 

And I am just Alex, over AlexS, someone previously had taken the user name Alex (how dare they), but I am just Alex.


----------



## tjtalon

I can I can I can...& you are never "just Alex", you're OUR Alex!


----------



## Stan

AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES WHILE YOU CHOP.



Just thought a little bit of usles information was in order Its still bloody raining 

I know why SWMBO smiled at me, it was to distract me. She used the horse float, I mean the NEW horse float to get a couple of weeners. The little things crap every where but worst of all I notice a hole in the front trim on the float. A hole, how in the ------------- did she manage that.
Ill mention it to night. I'm going to take a photo and email it to her with a bill for the repairs then sit back and wait. Knowing my wife like I do it's going to be a long long wait. She won't say a word. 

JJ sounds a little sad but give him a chance It may all come right.

Cheers all and to those that think the kids leave and make a life of their own, and then you get to enjoy the spare time. I have news for you. Some times they come home again:shock: We sold and moved from Auckland without telling the kids. When they ran out of money and got hungry they found us. It only took them two weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

I know that one all to well, Stan. My 2nd daughter moved off, got married and had a kid then divorced hubby and moved her and grandson back in with us.

NM71, hope the treatment works quickly and effectively.

Alex, thank you for explaining that. I remember reading that reasoning after you posted just now, but couldn't think of why when you first posted the grazing muzzle idea.

Lori, you say that "_grandpa_" like it is a bad thing. Far from it ,darlin.


----------



## Farmchic

Let's not talk about kids leaving, I like to pretend it's never going to happen. My kids are my whole life. I hope if they do move out they will at least stay here on our property. 

It's terribly hot here, Stan send your rain our way.

TJ- make sure you get to ride this week, you are working very hard for those lessons after all. And if you do remember just BREATHE 

How many cups of coffee does it take to get me motivated to get out to the barn? LOL


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Koolio, I am a big believer in listening to your gut. I think as we develop as humans we will understand that gut feeling more, but for now, it's never let me down.
> 
> Nicker, a grazing muzzle is something like this.
> Best Friend Deluxe Grazing Muzzle with Halter - Statelinetack.com
> 
> It stops the horse being able to graze too much, founder/navicular is often caused from the sugar in spring fresh grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter, is your hubby in the military?
> 
> 
> Kid 1 won his All Star game tonight 7-3. Woohoo!


No he isn't in the military, he is a non destructive inspector on pipelines, bridges and such. He goes on shutdowns at gas plants, he has just been on 2 consecutive ones. In the 10 years I have known him he has never been here on my birthday. Oh well, it's where the money is.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would post an update pic of Boo's leg injury.
Before









Today


----------



## Critter sitter

And no update on Trusty?? Rick your Slacking.
I rushed to work to see if there were pictures..

Boo's leg looks Great!!!

I don't think we will ever get hay cut and put up!!! every time it drys up enough to cut It gosh darn rains again!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to hear about your rain,,wait,,I thought Rain was NM71's horse?


I should have updated pics of Trusty's wound this evening when I get home to doctor him up. Hoping the Underwoods will be there waiting on me.


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone! DH has been off last three days so I have been lurking. Busy crowd you all are, lol. Got some bareback time in on Tues. then yesterday we loaded them up and took them to Silver Creek Falls State Park. DH forgot saddle bags so we left the camera in the truck. So I didn't get many pics. But here are a few. And again, boy I really need to lose some of this weight!!! Gah!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sorry to hear about your rain,,wait,,I thought Rain was NM71's horse?
> 
> 
> I should have updated pics of Trusty's wound this evening when I get home to doctor him up. Hoping the Underwoods will be there waiting on me.


 OK smart butt!

I pray it is there for you and Trusty too. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Roadyy

I can't see the last pic for whatever reason, but if you are serious about losing some weight then I'll take that saddle off your hands to lighten the load..That's gotta be the better part of 25lbs right?:wink:


I never understood the desire to fix something that doesn't show any signs of being broken.


----------



## nvr2many

My weather for the next ten days! Gonna have to ride early or late it looks like. 
Thu 84°61°
Fri 88°59°
Sat 88°59°
Sun 93°61°
Mon 95°61°
Tue 91°63°
Wed 84°57°
Thu 95°57°


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> I can't see the last pic for whatever reason, but if you are serious about losing some weight then I'll take that saddle off your hands to lighten the load..That's gotta be the better part of 25lbs right?:wink:
> 
> 
> I never understood the desire to fix something that doesn't show any signs of being broken.


Thank you Rick. I think I needed that! You made me smile.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is our 10 day forecast.

10 Day Weather Forecast for 32402 - weather.com

I also wanted to mention that I spoke with my neighbors across the street. They have the registration papers for Littleman still in their name from when they gave him to the ex SIL to use. The ex SIL actually tried to sell him even after the deal was that he would give him back if he couldn't or didn't take care of him.

Anyways, I explained that my daughter and grandson moved over to the next county and really want to take him with them, but didn't want to cause issue since the deal was made between them and ex SIL. They were happy to give paper showing he was given to my daughter, but she would have to buy the registration. I figure that was perfectly acceptable and if her and Jarret decide to do 4H when he gets older then they can get with them about buying it for the extra points.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Perfect day for a movie!! It's an all day rain ( no not Rainn) lol here. I love a good couch day and a movie. Plus, we could use the rain. It was dry.


BUT, rain is not good when we need to keep someone's feet dry! :-| Although I would prefer them out, I left my guys in today. :?

Rain in the forecast for several days here. 70's, but rain....nice reprieve from the high 80's and humidity we've been having. I rode in the morning when I could. The evenings haven't gotten cool enough.

Roadyy, looks like Boo is doing great!! Hope,your salve comes today!!

NVR, that horse,of yours is just beautiful!! You fortunate your DH likes to ride with you, that would be fun! I can't even get mine to pet the horses!!:shock::lol: too much time in the city for my fellow!!:lol: never really been around animals until he started dating me! Oh well....at least he is super supportive with my hobby.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ever have a day when you could just curl up in a ball and cry for hours?

I feel like that today.. reason? none really stand out. there are a few things on my mind though..

my mood is like this rain Dreary and Weapy


----------



## nvr2many

Nice weather you are also having Rick. Do you wait to ride in the cooler times or just go?? We are having humidity here that I am not liking. Very muggy. 

Thank you NM, I love her to death! She is a Trakehner, never thought I would have a horse I could not pronounce. She is like 17.2 and about 1700lbs, need to weigh her. She is my wonderful find! Hubby grew up around horses but it didn't get into his bones like it has mine. He is getting better tho and he does it because he loves me. He says he has fun but some times I wonder, lol. 

It has helped that I got him new undies, bah ha ha ha! And his saddle should be coming next week, finally. That should help a ton! I am like, WTH are you doing riding in such a small seat! I measured it one day and about died. So buying him another. 

Glad you are getting the rain (not Raine or Rainn) that you need. Enjoy that movie.

EDIT: Yes I have Lori and I am sorry you are having one of those days. I am not fond of them.


----------



## Roadyy

Think of little people naked and riding ponies with rainbows dripping skittles into a lake of jello which causes the gold fish to jump out of the water where the gummy bears are waiting to scoop them up and feed them to their cabbage patch kids who just finished drinking juice filled wax sticks.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> Nice weather you are also having Rick. Do you wait to ride in the cooler times or just go?? We are having humidity here that I am not liking. Very muggy.
> 
> Thank you NM, I love her to death! She is a Trakehner, never thought I would have a horse I could not pronounce. She is like 17.2 and about 1700lbs, need to weigh her. She is my wonderful find! Hubby grew up around horses but it didn't get into his bones like it has mine. He is getting better tho and he does it because he loves me. He says he has fun but some times I wonder, lol.
> 
> It has helped that I got him new undies, bah ha ha ha! And his saddle should be coming next week, finally. That should help a ton! I am like, WTH are you doing riding in such a small seat! I measured it one day and about died. So buying him another.
> 
> Glad you are getting the rain (not Raine or Rainn) that you need. Enjoy that movie.
> 
> EDIT: Yes I have Lori and I am sorry you are having one of those days. I am not fond of them.


I usually have to ride in the afternoons due to being at work so early 6 days a week then church on Sunday. If I do get a day off then there are so many other little things to do before getting freed up to ride that it still ends up being late afternoon or evening to ride.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Think of little people naked and riding ponies with rainbows dripping skittles into a lake of jello which causes the gold fish to jump out of the water where the gummy bears are waiting to scoop them up and feed them to their cabbage patch kids who just finished drinking juice filled wax sticks.


can I have one of those happy Pills you are on?? they sound fun.....


----------



## nvr2many

I want one too!!


----------



## Roadyy

They are free to the public. You just take them from wherever you are. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I usually have to ride in the afternoons due to being at work so early 6 days a week then church on Sunday. If I do get a day off then there are so many other little things to do before getting freed up to ride that it still ends up being late afternoon or evening to ride.


 we will get up at 4 am or earlier when it is Hot out and ride in the moonlite


----------



## Roadyy

I need my beauty sleep to keep this cheerleader appearance up. I don"t get to bed early enough to have enough sleep and still get up that early to tack up, ride untack groom then be gone by 5 for work.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> I need my beauty sleep to keep this cheerleader appearance up. I don"t get to bed early enough to have enough sleep and still get up that early to tack up, ride untack groom then be gone by 5 for work.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> we will get up at 4 am or earlier when it is Hot out and ride in the moonlite


I plan on taking a moonlight ride this summer!!! Its on my bucket list! So is swimming with my horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've done some moonlight rides-really fun! Had some run ins w/quicksand & mud-don't like deep water. We are going to have a string of days over 100 here in AZ. Hot nights, too, so not doing too much-LOL.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


>


dern wannabeme's


----------



## Critter sitter

Ehh you can sleep when your dead


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Ehh you can sleep when your dead


That is where you have stated it wrong darlin. It's I'll get plenty of sleep when I'm dead. That does not mean I don't need my sleep now.:lol:



In other news....who among us has knowledge and experience with riding mule ownership?
:-|


----------



## Stan

I shot over to the over 50 thread for a quick look. They were talking about operations and scars.

I thought I'd post a photo of the scar left after my operation but recanted as it would not be in good tast. So i'm leaving it up to the imagination, and perhaps those feeling a little down at the moment will get a laugh. A hint, could not sit down for a week.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> That is where you have stated it wrong darlin. It's I'll get plenty of sleep when I'm dead. That does not mean I don't need my sleep now.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news....who among us has knowledge and experience with riding mule ownership?
> :-|


My cousin in law is a mule person only!! If there is anything you really want to know I can ask her.


----------



## Critter sitter

I like the mules language  
Rick are you getting your wife a ***??? I thought she already has one of those..... ****


----------



## Critter sitter

I do know that they eat differently than a horse .
A mule guy told me once there are only 2 types. A good one and a Bad one. what ever that means.


----------



## Critter sitter

Mule Facts - Painted QH Farm

this may help


----------



## Stan

6 am Friday and its time to start work still raining and forcast for the weekend. Ill try Stella again but we seem to have distance between use. She likes me when I have food then turns her back. No threat just lack of respect so saturday its on with the wet weather gear and work Stella. I'm going to try a new approach and that is comminicate with her, but be the first to turn my back, and see if I can get her to begin to follow.

Next Wednesday shoes go on bugs and we will start working him, rain or no rain he needs it, and I'd like him a little more settled befor the season starts in 8 weeks. Just a gental reminder our days will start to get longer so in the north get out and ride.

Cheers all, time to earn so I can repair the damage SWMBO did to the float, and so she can take it out again and match the other side. When I pointed it out to her she smiled. Again.:shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> 6 am Friday and its time to start work still raining and forcast for the weekend. Ill try Stella again but we seem to have distance between use. She likes me when I have food then turns her back. No threat just lack of respect so saturday its on with the wet weather gear and work Stella. I'm going to try a new approach and that is comminicate with her, but be the first to turn my back, and see if I can get her to begin to follow.
> 
> Next Wednesday shoes go on bugs and we will start working him, rain or no rain he needs it, and I'd like him a little more settled befor the season starts in 8 weeks. Just a gental reminder our days will start to get longer so in the north get out and ride.
> 
> Cheers all, time to earn so I can repair the damage SWMBO did to the float, and so she can take it out again and match the other side. When I pointed it out to her she smiled. Again.:shock:


Ok, we need to see this hole. I am very curious now. :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG! I layed down on the couch....and the next thing i know....three hours have passed!!!!..and a gazillion posts by you,guys!! :lol::lol:

Wow! I didn't even watch the movie!! I fell INSTANTLY asleep!!:shock::shock: it guess I was tired!:-o

Critter...sorry you are so sad. Rainy weather doesn't help...but it does appear our friend there, roadyy has a secret supply of some wacky pills....zzzesh!! He went far beyond where my eight year olds go....that really causes me to,go...:?:shock:.....I'm used to,about anything......um roadyy, I'm a bit worried about you....:wink: I think you need more time in the saddle, and less time behind that desk!:rofl:



Still raining......and rather hard.....:-(


----------



## Roadyy

Well since Littleman is going to be leaving our property along with Jems(which isn't broke to ride) then I thought about looking into another ride so I could get the wife out with me and Amber. 

The young man here at work that wanted me to take his two horses and I turned down has an uncle that passed away 2 days ago. He has 2 horses and a riding mule that also pulled wagon they are looking to rehome after the funeral this weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

And just the other day you were ready to give it all up.....:wink:

There is a guy around here that will only ride mules too. But know nothing about them...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share.....


----------



## Roadyy

I know nothing about them other than they are extremely tough in rough terrain. I've seen where they are the referred ride for mounted hunting as they are the least gun shy and the steadiest temperament if they are the good ones. lol

I know nothing of their feeding needs. I'll wait to see if they ask me again about him before doing to much research to see what I'll be getting into.


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick you need to make sure the Mule is ok with dogs. some mules will kill them.


----------



## Critter sitter

another double post!!!! darn internet!


----------



## nvr2many

What are you doing Lori??? Come ride with me!


----------



## Roadyy

That's what I read because they see them as coyotes and will turn and fight,stomp or chase them off rather than run from them like a horse.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> What are you doing Lori??? Come ride with me!


Melinda I wish I could. I am working and the internet conection here is not great.. I shouldn't complain it is free. I wish I could find one that is better.


----------



## nvr2many

How are you feeling Lori? Any better??


----------



## Critter sitter

no not any better maybe worse IDK I need to go to the cosmetologist supply place then I am going to go to the barn and hug my horse. that sometimes helps. that and A mikes! I Wish hubby was here


----------



## Roadyy

I hope you get to feeling better, hun. Call him and just talk to talk about nothing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

What's gotcha so blue critter?

I'm with ya....I've done enough research on navicular and thrush...it's making me sick.m I'm going out tot the barn and play and maybe take a ride. :lol: it's finally stopped raining...I need to get out of these four walls!!!!!

You do the same....


----------



## nvr2many

I just went out and hugged mine! Do that, it will make you feel better, and then the mikes, lol. 
I don't remember you saying but does your husband ride???


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick I would Love to do that... He is in meetings untill Not sure when.. I wish he were gonna be home tonight ;( I could use a hug. I try not to let my emotional side show to much


----------



## Roadyy

Then try some of that girly stuff they talk about and put one of his shirts on then grab some tighty whiteys and a pair of white socks. Go sliding across the foyer into the living room "Risky Business" Style!!!

You and Bre go play a game or three. Get some of those float tubes, get on the horses and play jousting.


----------



## Critter sitter

yes he Rides but not like I do. there are pictures of him in the thread somewhere.
i can post one tomorrow.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> yes he Rides but not like I do. there are pictures of him in the thread somewhere.
> i can post one tomorrow.


Ok great!


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> What's gotcha so blue critter?
> 
> I'm with ya....I've done enough research on navicular and thrush...it's making me sick.m I'm going out tot the barn and play and maybe take a ride. :lol: it's finally stopped raining...I need to get out of these four walls!!!!!
> 
> You do the same....


not sure its just all kinds of stuff I never let bug me and now its all welling up. I'll be fine..


----------



## nvr2many

For Lori.................

Because I care.......................


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
Sorry have been gone so long 
I have been thinking of you all 
we moved and are settled in, I have been walking alot too

I have had some bad news my younger brother Dave passed away in March 
but was only told last week also my oldest brother Les and sister in Law Bonna 
lost their home in the flooding in High River Alberta 

my cousin got married earlier this month so we went there 

Its Canada Day here on Monday and our anniversary on Wed


----------



## nvr2many

CW, I am very sorry to hear about the passing of your brother. Also about the loss of your brother and his wife's home. 

Happy anniversary to you, enjoy your time. Also, how is the new house and settling in going???


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you for the kind words this was hard for me because all my siblings grew up in different homes 
and my parents took care of him for 6 weeks while his parents were on vacation


----------



## Hunter65

Cw I think you need to come down to the barn and see hunter and the other horses. I may even have one you can ride. Blaze is one of the BOs horses for her son and he is awesome. Even just come to groom. 
Lori I hope you are feeling better. I have those days too. More often than not lately. Think I am just missing DH. 
Stan we need to see the damage to the trailer. 
I am off for 4 days as Canada day is Monday and I took tomorrow off in the hopes of hubby being home. I need to go to the property and have camp fires and relax. 
We are supposed to have hot weather here too starting Sunday. Be good for the veggies in the garden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Hubby will be home sometime this weekend and will take next week off. Well deserved. He can go get the boat and get it ready. Hopefully next weekend we can take it up. Still deciding if I will take hunter up in August. Something has been telling me not to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Will need to catch up, but wanted to share a pic from tonight. It's a bit blurry, but you can get an idea of how nice JayJay is filling out.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 

good to see you all again


----------



## tjtalon

..peekin' again..CountryWoman,thank you for starting this thread,it's been very good for me,w/so many kind & supportive folks. Am sorry for your loss,know how it feels.
Thank you Sherry,for your post (pages back now!) I WILL remember to breathe!
Lori, trust by now you're feeling better. I hate "down spaces". BTW, Nebraska must be getting the rain that's skipping Colorado. We're a tinderbox right now. TG abit cooler next week (my girl kitty cries @ me, like "make it stop!" wish I could.)
Stan (& all), I haven't visited the over 50s thread. My operations & scars are from 9 yrs ago,& tho likely should go to a doctor...can't afford it, & don't want to know what's "wrong" anyway. I just keep on truckin'.
Just keepin' on keepin' on w/my weird job, &...get on Addie Monday!


----------



## AlexS

Critter sitter said:


> Rick I would Love to do that... He is in meetings untill Not sure when.. I wish he were gonna be home tonight ;( I could use a hug. I try not to let my emotional side show to much


Sending a cyber hug to you!!! 


CW, I am so sorry for the loss of your brother. My condolences. 


I am not supposed to share photos of the kids, but what the heck, it's not like anyone would have any idea who he is from this. From his All Star game, in the pro stadium (he's the batter).


----------



## Ladytrails

Country Woman, it's so good to hear from you that you're all settled in your new home and walking a lot - that's great news. My condolences on the news of your brother's passing and your siblings' homes being lost in the flood. 

TJ, hold the trainer to her promise for that ride on Monday - it will be real easy for her to think she's too busy, etc. and can't work it in, since it's a holiday week. She's probably having to reschedule some lessons. But with your schedule, if you miss Monday it'll feel like a long wait for the next one, especially since you're looking forward to this so much! 

Roadyy, don't know much about mules. I think they're smarter than most humans, I've seen some in shows and trail rides around KC in this area; they will not do stupid stuff, like eat so much that they get sick or go through quicksand or run blindly into trees and buildings and hurt themselves. They're very self protective. I have watched some documentaries and training videos of Meridith Hodges, who has trained mules to dressage levels. She has some great teaching for people who need to work with mules. My grandfather used them for hunting; they would lay a blanket across a barbed wire fence (or whatever), settle the mule in front of the blanket, give the signal and the mule would jump from a standstill over the fence. Then resaddle and off they'd go after the raccoon that the hounds had treed. A good huntin' mule was a great prize. 

Critter, I think part of our blue mood is the rainy days, no riding, so much going on, worrying about getting the hay in (when it stops raining, please God), and all the other stress of living. Hang in there, delegate to others where you can, say 'no more' where you can, and steal a few minutes each day to do something that gives you a smile. 

Stan, you are incorrigible. I have probably told you that before. it's never clear whether you have one up on Ros or she has one up on you, but I'm staying tuned in to see who comes out ahead. As far as turning your back on Stella, the first part of that lesson is to get her to move her feet, by 'pressuring' her in a corral or round pen to move, until you release pressure and let her stop. Then turn your back, or turn your shoulder toward her as if to walk away. Good luck, it has been known to work! 

Nicker, JJ looks a lot better! He's also standing better - is this after his farrier visit? A big difference; his front feet are under him pretty squarely and he looks normal on his hind legs as well. Fingers crossed that thrush X gives you a sound horse! 

Alex, that is awesome about Kid #1. What a great experience for your family and it is so cool that your Mum wanted to go to the ball games!

AnotherHorse Dad, any news on your daughter's rehabbing? Is she riding? Doing well? 

We're tractor shopping today and tomorrow. Narrowed it down to Kubota 46 HP and a John Deere 43 HP. Price is $6000 difference between the two, partly due to starting price and partly due to the difference in our Kubota trade-in. I would really like to get the JD but can't justify the thousands it would take. Kubota is slightly better-built, perhaps, with steel hood and it just feels heavier. The JD has amenities, though that will make it very easy for me to use by myself, like the quick detach front loader, truly amazing compared to the one we have now which is a threat to life and limb when it comes off. We'll see. Some good financing deals end Saturday on the Kubota so we need to decide whether or not we are making a decision this weekend....


----------



## Country Woman

tjtalon said:


> ..peekin' again..CountryWoman,thank you for starting this thread,it's been very good for me,w/so many kind & supportive folks. Am sorry for your loss,know how it feels.
> Thank you Sherry,for your post (pages back now!) I WILL remember to breathe!
> Lori, trust by now you're feeling better. I hate "down spaces". BTW, Nebraska must be getting the rain that's skipping Colorado. We're a tinderbox right now. TG abit cooler next week (my girl kitty cries @ me, like "make it stop!" wish I could.)
> Stan (& all), I haven't visited the over 50s thread. My operations & scars are from 9 yrs ago,& tho likely should go to a doctor...can't afford it, & don't want to know what's "wrong" anyway. I just keep on truckin'.
> Just keepin' on keepin' on w/my weird job, &...get on Addie Monday!


your welcome 
just needed aplace for us older people to talk so we can be understood lol


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you all for what was said 
I will treasure it 

missed you all


----------



## Stan

The hole. She did it. I have to pay for the repair and then she gets to do it again. And what do I get, that **** smile.

Not sure how it happened it looks as though something solid went through it and most likely not a stone. But she did it and I aim to get some miles out of it. 
A man has to take the advantage while he can. I expect some smart comments so hit me with it.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I expect some smart comments so hit me with it.


so annoying, I can't think of anything to say!!!! I want to, but I got nothing.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan 
Hi Alex
great to see you both again


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> so annoying, I can't think of anything to say!!!! I want to, but I got nothing.


 
Alex stumped for words. I never thought i'd see that day.

Hi CW hows things going for you Any news on you geting on a horse. Hows marc going, is the work front getting any better.

Cheers


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Stan 
Iam going to Hunter 65.s barn tomorrow 
we will see about riding 
Marc is still looking for ajob 

thanks for caring


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Hi Stan
> Iam going to Hunter 65.s barn tomorrow
> we will see about riding
> Marc is still looking for ajob
> 
> thanks for caring


Job. Every door knocked on gets you closer to the one that opens

We expect photos of the barn and you.

I just noticed I back down to 1 carrot. I'd get 12 gage out for some exercise but when that bandit strikes it's my computer that get destroyed when i pull the trigger. And I have to pay for the replacement.


----------



## Roadyy

I've been getting all kinds of carrots on the screen lately. I just can't get the mouse to move fast enough to get all of them before some go poof.

CW, so glad to hear y'all are settled into the new place and you are able to go walking. Hope the trip to Hunter's barn is productive with you in saddle. Also hope Marc finds work very soon to ease that stress.


NM71, JayJay is really looking good and as said earlier his stance has really improved from the initial pics.


Stan, is that part of the float fiberglass? Or is most of the float fiberglass above the frame? She probably has no clue how it happened unless she felt the jar from running into something protruding from the ground.

Alex, that is so great about the game. I'm surprised there aren't more people in the stands for a All Star game though. 

Look forward to more reading in here today as it will be a wet one all day so I don't expect alot of repair calls. Its days like this I feel like the Maytag guy. lol


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I've been getting all kinds of carrots on the screen lately. I just can't get the mouse to move fast enough to get all of them before some go poof.
> 
> CW, so glad to hear y'all are settled into the new place and you are able to go walking. Hope the trip to Hunter's barn is productive with you in saddle. Also hope Marc finds work very soon to ease that stress.
> 
> 
> NM71, JayJay is really looking good and as said earlier his stance has really improved from the initial pics.
> 
> 
> Stan, is that part of the float fiberglass? Or is most of the float fiberglass above the frame? She probably has no clue how it happened unless she felt the jar from running into something protruding from the ground.
> 
> The part that is broke is a piece of trim. Its plastic of reasonable thickness. The front is all aluminium. I'm also picking it was likely to be something sticking out of the ground. They did go over some paddocks to pick up the stock A pain but easly replaced. However I'll get some milage out of it.
> 
> Theres a cattle drive in a week which would be good experience for Bugs so, a bit of ground work tomorrow, and a ride on Sunday, Its dark when I get home in the evenings but shoes go on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I have a minor medical procedure on Wednesday morning and I might get a reaction to the pain killers:shock: so will need to take thursday and friday of work and keep the horse company. Of course i'll be fine for the drive on Saturday, well thats my plan.


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like you have it all worked out...til SWMBO says otherwise..


----------



## Hunter65

I am hoping that cw will be able to ride. BO has the perfect horse for it but she hasn't answered me if she can ride. Unfortunately hunter is not an option


----------



## Celeste

Hunter65 said:


> I am hoping that cw will be able to ride. BO has the perfect horse for it but she hasn't answered me if she can ride. Unfortunately hunter is not an option


I hope that she gets to ride your BO's horse.


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Hi Stan
> Iam going to Hunter 65.s barn tomorrow
> we will see about riding
> Marc is still looking for ajob
> 
> thanks for caring


Awesome PICTURES Ladies!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you all for your kind words.. I am doing some what better. 

I went and spent some time with my Cody and that helped a little. he was being a brat though. 
Bre has a Show on Sunday so we have been getting ready for that. tonight or tomorrow I have to bath and clip horses and get them all Purdy.

Bre has been Riding in the Arena everyday to practice for the show. 
Doc was acting a bit off in his left front so we are watching that. I think it was just a stone. we'll see he did stop limping after the removal and some streching.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! I can't believe it's nearly 1:00 p.m. Where does the day go?

I got out to,the barnaround 7:30. It was cool and overcast....perfect for a ride!!! I put the super strength fly spray on, clipped on my new reins, and took off! It was probably the best ride yet. JayJay rode sound, even at a trot! It was SO nice we weren't bombarded with flies, and I can't believe the difference my new reins made! . The original pair were too short, like barrel riding reins. I ordered a braided set from Vally Vet. I've wanted braided reins since I was a kid!!! ( no kidding! ). I was able to ride comfortably without twisting my shoulders to keep the reins loose. He even seemed more comfortable, he dropped his head nice and low, and gave those contented blows thru the nose! . It was SOOOOO relaxing!

On our way home, I saw a turkey fly out of the oats field into a low branch to chase off a lurking hawk! I suspecting the hawk had eyes for baby turkey drumsticks! :rofl: it was neat to see. I've also been seeing a button buck around the same area, but not today.


Was busy at the barn....totally cleaned rainn's stall to the bare floor. Gave her a treatment....if I don't stick with her skin treatments...she goes tight back to being bald!! Ugh!:-|

Unfortunately the end of my time at the barn left me aggravated.....my mothers DH ( and the D doesn't stand for DEAR) always seems to be hanging around. The two,of them are fighting....AGAIN, and he likes to,tell me what a BEEP she is!:shock::evil: ya know...that's my mother you are talking about there buddy!:evil:

he's also obsessed withy the weather....he'll come out four times to tell me,storms are coming, or they are tracking north of us....UGH!!! I DON'T care! I checked the computer before I left, I know what to expect! 

I don't know if he is that bored or what....but I want to be left alone....quit coming out to,small,talk with me:evil:......I really DO NOT LIKE him!!!:evil: he is lazy, he is mean to my mother...and there is nothing I can do,about it! And now that I have the horses there....I see him on a daily basis....UGH!!! Thanks for listening...as I really don't have anyone to speak to on this....I am her only kid. :? The most aggravating is that being at the barn is my "time away from it all" and he intrudes constantly! My portion of the barn is out back...he doesn't have to come out there, he does....continuously. Why???:-x

Any how...I'm bachin' it for the next couple,days. DH went to camp. Movie time!! Lol

CW glad you are back.. Hope you get to ride!!

TJ make sure that lady gives you a lesson! Maybe set a time for the lesson, so she can't back out for being too busy?!?!?

Critter, glad you're a bit better. What does bre show?


----------



## Celeste

I am so happy that Jay Jay did well!!


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like a great morning for the most part. I was suppose to rain out at 8am with 95% of the yard, but extended it til 9 due to repair call then extended it to 12 just because and now talked them into letting me stay til 4. I did want to be at the house to talk with the farrier, but having a full 57 hour check come in next Wednesday night will be nice while on vacation.We are suppose to work 8 hours tomorrow, but are expecting the same type of thunder storms in the morning as well. We will see if I can pull it off again. 

Wife said Trusty was good this morning, still putting weight on the leg, albeit tenderly when turning in the stall. She was alone out there so waited to spray the medication and baking powder on while he was eating. I'll try to get a better pic this evening before putting another dose on him.


----------



## Roadyy

Just spoke with wife and Boo did exceptional with his trimming. He is the one who refused to let you touch his legs before the accident and he had to let us handle him to doctor him up. Said he jerked back a couple of times at first then was fine with everything the farrier did to him. Kept his head low and relaxed while wife stroked his neck and forehead.

Trusty did good also even with his recent accident causing him a sensitive leg.

I'm glad everything went off without a hitch as I was worried I hadn't done enough ground work with Boo before the farrier could come back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy, so glad to hear things went well!

Sorry for the rant earlier....I take it for LONG stretches, and then i can't take much more...and I go off....today was my day....in writing, it sounds silly....but over long term...it grows frustrating...:?

At least I had a WONDERFUL ride? :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I understand completely, hun.. I agreed to let her mother move in with us.....Shes at the other end of the house.......in the same house.......under the same roof.........eats at the same table........complains about the same stuff every time seen.....yep I understand completely.


----------



## Critter sitter

Bre is in 4H she is entered in walk trot, novice WP, polls, and Barrels.

this is her first year and really her first show. the real first show was Rained out. 
as far as I can see no ran on sunday.

Holy Crap its 3pm already?????? WOW Ive been busy


----------



## Critter sitter

I need to go to get bre a scarf! I have 2 choices to go Sheplers.. it is about5 miles from me but at the center of Omaha. Or lakeside Country store it is In Iowa and about 10 miles out of my way maybe 15. 

I really don't want to go to either But I have to


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep, yep, yep! Same sh*t different day....:wink: Thanks for the giggle roadyy!

Off to dinner!!


----------



## Critter sitter

As I like to say SOS


----------



## Stan

Nicker sounds like JJ has made an improvment Great to have a relaxing ride then to have it mared by your mums DH.

You have a problem there perhaps you could mention he and your mum attend counselling together and put to rest the differences. Or mention to him every one has different opinions and we have to learn to live with them. Then there is the response. Hell mum wouldn't say something like that you might have miss understood. Or, you must be feeling quite down because normally you are a great guy, go talk to mum about it. Not a nice position to be in as any comment you make he may turn to make it sound as if you agree with him and then you will be off side with your mother. There is always trusty 12gage:shock::lol:

I had problems with my inlaws, Roslyns brother to be precise. He made a very rude comment infront of my guests three years ago which caused me to become a tad angry. I have not seen him since. I escorted him off the property. But I do know how frustrating family fueds can be.


----------



## Hunter65

Well was a nice day at barn. So glad you had a. Great ride nicker. No worries on the rant. That's what we are here for. Met CW at tack store got a very nice new bridle and martingale. Birthday present to me. Went to barn. Neither of us rode. CWs hubby didn't think it safe for her and bo never answered me. Poor thing is going through tough times with her *** of a husband. Had Ashley ride hunter to show CW his jumping. She has some Picts. Was nice to see her again. Hubby en route home yay! He will be here tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

I have issues with my sister in law. Ever since my brother passed away I feel she has taken advantage of my parents. She always says she has no money. Yet she just bought a new car. We didn't go to family reunion last year because of her. We were expected to drive them 6 hours from the airport to the farm. Um we would have had to rent a bigger SUV as there would have been 6 of us and she wouldn't have contributed. Mom and dad paid for her and my nephews to fly there amd when I said we weren't going as it was too expensive all I got was oh that's too bad. There has been tons of other things that mom and dad have paid for grr I finally told mom how I felt and she thought I was being petty. Hmm well if she would have sold her trailer and has guzzling SUV and tried to make things better for herself I would have felt different. It's hard when she repeatedly says how poor she is yet in next breath wondering where she will move trailer too. Arg sorry you guys got me ranting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

I have issues with my sister in law. Ever since my brother passed away I feel she has taken advantage of my parents. She always says she has no money. Yet she just bought a new car. We didn't go to family reunion last year because of her. We were expected to drive them 6 hours from the airport to the farm. Um we would have had to rent a bigger SUV as there would have been 6 of us and she wouldn't have contributed. Mom and dad paid for her and my nephews to fly there amd when I said we weren't going as it was too expensive all I got was oh that's too bad. There has been tons of other things that mom and dad have paid for grr I finally told mom how I felt and she thought I was being petty. Hmm well if she would have sold her trailer and has guzzling SUV and tried to make things better for herself I would have felt different. It's hard when she repeatedly says how poor she is yet in next breath wondering where she will move trailer too. Arg sorry you guys got me ranting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Sorry for double post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

*My baby is all grown up*

Way back when...









Just yesterday. All ready to go to the graduation ceremony...










I cannot believe my little girl has graduated. I am so fortunate to have a daughter as wonderful as her. She is smart, talented, kind an a fantastic horsewoman! A mom couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio said:


> Way back when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday. All ready to go to the graduation ceremony...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe my little girl has graduated. I am so fortunate to have a daughter as wonderful as her. She is smart, talented, kind an a fantastic horsewoman! A mom couldn't ask for more.


That's fantastic. She looks beautiful. I remember when Ashlee graduated. I will have to find a picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone so nice to see you all again 
I had a fantastic time at my friends barn 

I did not ride because I have knee issures 
Thanks Hunter


----------



## Hunter65

CW did you have any picts of him jumping?


----------



## Hunter65

Here is my daughters grad. She is pretty in red!


----------



## Country Woman

Here are some more pictures


----------



## Country Woman

Hope these work


----------



## Country Woman

I hope there are them


----------



## Country Woman

Sorry Hunter those jumping ones did not 
turn out


----------



## Hunter65

No worries CW


----------



## Stan

Started working with bugs this afternoon he is being an **** H not wanting to be handled > did not even stand still for me to take off the horse rug. as he ran away he kicked out That is a sign of disrespect so. I caught him and made him go into the float and ther he will stay for a couple of hours. Then Ill back him out and put him in the other side for another couple of hours. if nothing else he will learn some patience and get used to the float. Ill throw the saddle on him today as well but I don't think Ill ride him untill he settles.

He thought he was going to eat the good grass and when stopped chucked a paddy, been left alone to long. could be an interesting day tomorrow and to top it off I went into Stellas paddock, she walked away from SWMBO and walked up to me, and allowed me to give her a little bit of loving, only a little though. I got to scratch her cheek, and neck. Ill never work out a mare. Today I'm flavour of the month tomorrow i'm nothing.


----------



## Country Woman

Maybe next time Hunter


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, CW - I enjoyed the pictures. You're looking good, CW!

Stan, that hole in the float looks like somebody was handling a firearm and shot the float. It's awfully nicely shaped for a random run-in with an object in the paddock. It reminds me of a hole one of my horses put through my barn once, when they ran through an electric rope fence, flinging the step-in fence posts which were still hooked to the rope. The posts were slingshot pointy-end first through the barn metal wall. I was impressed that although they never wanted to actually go into the dry hard ground they would go through that metal like butter. Also, very relieved they were slung away from me instead of toward me...it was like a spear. 

Nicker, great news that JJ is moving better and enjoying his time on the trail. All very good signs....


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Lady trails 
I need to loose some weight though 

just love being outdoors and being with the horses


----------



## oobiedoo

Hi everyone,
I've been really slack lately about posting, but still lurking and reading trying to keep up but this is a very fast moving group.
The end of April my daughter insisted I had to go to Disney World with her and my granddaughter, Chloe. Really I wanted to stay home instead of having to board dogs and pay a horse sitter, but she kept on about how it's Chloe's first time, well my first time too but I'm not all into theme parks. Turns out I should've stayed home, broke my arm the first night, sprained foot, general bruises from a fall in the hotel parking lot. So I still didn't see much of Disney. Had surgery on the wrist when we got back to NC and just got the pins removed last week. It's amazing the stuff you can't do with one arm out of commission, like just putting your hair in a ponytail, couldn't do it. Anyway I promised the doctor last week if he'd let me wear just a brace instead of another hard cast that I wouldn't pull or push or tote hay. Yep, you know how long that promise will last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Oh my 
I hope you are going to be ok 
how long does the cast have to stay on for 
Get well soon 

take care


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Hunter, CW - I enjoyed the pictures. You're looking good, CW!
> 
> Stan, that hole in the float looks like somebody was handling a firearm and shot the float. It's awfully nicely shaped for a random run-in with an object in the paddock. .
> 
> Now you have got me thinking bullet hole. The float is parked at the end of a long drive in a straught line to the road. Now add in my profession A probation officer and responsible for a number of crims going to prison. I have at the moment one who sends messages out with new released men, he knows my address and he tells the parolees. We will be dealing with him in due course. But on close inspection it looks more like it was punched out, I think a bullet would have left a smaller hole and dammage further in which I will check later. Phew.
> 
> Bugs settled this afternoon and the spell in the float did him some good. Backing him out he hops backwards like a rabbit, funny to watch but not safe for him.
> 
> I walked him back in but this time when backing I kept stopping him, then starting, so he had to take one step at a time. Took him three shots to get the idea of walking out. He was loading great walking straight in no more dramatics so I'll see in the morning if how to load and unload has taken, then its hang on for dear life and ride.:shock:
> 
> I also walked Stella up the ramp but just stood her there and let her relax. The tart knows what to do she just refuses, bit more training tomorrow on trying to get her to hook on to me.
> 
> I have to dispatch a sheep in the morning. Does anyone want to see photos.:shock::lol:
> 
> Just an after thought, I had taken my sun glasses off this morning when Stella she left SWMBO and walked up to me. I wonder if being able to see my big blues made a difference. Ill try batting my eyes at her tomorrow.


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Stan even though I need to lose a few pounds 
My left knee is hurting me some now 
so I have to take it easy


----------



## oobiedoo

Hit the reply button by accident. Well it's storming here tonight, has been every evening since last week ir before, same thing predicted for all of next week. I'm so tired of being in the house. Had decided I was gonna ride Judy when that cast came off, since I can break things just walking I might as well ride. 
Stan, you're back to Winter there in NZ aren't you. Saw footage of all the snow on TV last week.
CW, you do look good sorry to hear about your brother and other things lately. We could take bets on who actually gets on a horse first 
Hunter, Hunter looks great! 
Alex S? I think, are you still not smoking? I really need to quit. I started Chantix before going to Disney, no side effects and was way down in number but then I didn't want to chance mixing it with the pain meds so stopped taking it and back up to a pack a day.
Horse and pony doing great, Star the pony healed up very nicely from her chest wound and thank God Judy never seems to get into anything, knock on wood. For an old girl she is trouble free just annual vaccinations and regular farrior visits. Will go for now, if it ever quits raining everyday and I do ride I'll make sure somebody takes pictures.
Y'all take care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been really slack lately about posting, but still lurking and reading trying to keep up but this is a very fast moving group.
> The end of April my daughter insisted I had to go to Disney World with her and my granddaughter, Chloe. Really I wanted to stay home instead of having to board dogs and pay a horse sitter, but she kept on about how it's Chloe's first time, well my first time too but I'm not all into theme parks. Turns out I should've stayed home, broke my arm the first night, sprained foot, general bruises from a fall in the hotel parking lot. So I still didn't see much of Disney. Had surgery on the wrist when we got back to NC and just got the pins removed last week. It's amazing the stuff you can't do with one arm out of commission, like just putting your hair in a ponytail, couldn't do it. Anyway I promised the doctor last week if he'd let me wear just a brace instead of another hard cast that I wouldn't pull or push or tote hay. Yep, you know how long that promise will last.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You need to go back, even if it's just to prove you can do it without the drama. Glad you enjoyed the break. No pun intended:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

oobiedoo said:


> Hit the reply button by accident. Well it's storming here tonight, has been every evening since last week ir before, same thing predicted for all of next week. I'm so tired of being in the house. Had decided I was gonna ride Judy when that cast came off, since I can break things just walking I might as well ride.
> Stan, you're back to Winter there in NZ aren't you. Saw footage of all the snow on TV last week.
> CW, you do look good sorry to hear about your brother and other things lately. We could take bets on who actually gets on a horse first
> Hunter, Hunter looks great!
> Alex S? I think, are you still not smoking? I really need to quit. I started Chantix before going to Disney, no side effects and was way down in number but then I didn't want to chance mixing it with the pain meds so stopped taking it and back up to a pack a day.
> Horse and pony doing great, Star the pony healed up very nicely from her chest wound and thank God Judy never seems to get into anything, knock on wood. For an old girl she is trouble free just annual vaccinations and regular farrior visits. Will go for now, if it ever quits raining everyday and I do ride I'll make sure somebody takes pictures.
> Y'all take care.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 yes its winter. We had a drought through the summers and no grass now its to cold and no grass Can't win


----------



## oobiedoo

Wow, can't wait to see The Lone Ranger on the big screen. I do love watching anything with Johnny Depp 
I ordered this book off Amazon, " Whisper this...Not To Your Horse, To Yourself " by Smokie Brannaman (Bucks brother). Got it and finished it today. Can't really tell if there's some sibling rivalry there or not. Short book and pretty much the same common sense advice that so many give on Horse Forum. Don't buy green horses for a green rider, if you're not experienced don't be thinking you're gonna start a young horse or cure a problem horse. No new wisdom really, I was a little disappointed. He was very outspoken and not at all a fan of "famous clinicians" or wasting money on most clinics or the "tools" sold by them. Uses the expression "bull $#it a lot. Decent read but mostly what we hear on this forum everyday  I still like Buck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I skim read, so I know I missed a bunch. 

TJT, going back to read your post now. Are you hurt? 

Nicker and Hunter, please don't apologize for ranting, that's what friends can do with friends. 

Hunter, I am sorry. 

Nicker - F him!!! I'd kill him. He's not family to you, he's your Mom's hubby. I'd rip him new one, then hurt him somewhere, if he made it back, he'd be apologizing. No one disrespects my Mum, if I have to hold my tongue often around Mum, everyone else sure as heck can. 

Why don't you feel that you can just get him for how he is treating her? 




So Mum's visit is nearly over, I am so sad. As I don't see her that often, it was 3 years last time, when it gets to the end of visit, I am counting off days, and it's just sad. Tomorrow we are going to a rodeo, Sun I pick up the kids, Mon kid 1 has baseball, and Tues they leave. All days are accounted for, and that's just sad.


----------



## AlexS

It was Oobie not TJT, I am so sorry you are hurt. Hoping you recover quickly. What happened?


----------



## Roadyy

WEll, I couldn't get another full day of work in with all this rain like I did yesterday. They are forcing me to go home at 8:30. Will see if I can find something to get into for the rest of the day so I'm not sitting around the house twiddling my thumbs. May actually sit on the front porch and watch the rain for awhile. Haven't done that in a long time. Relaxing in the swing.

May get on later to see how everyone is fairing....


P.S. Alex I may not agree totally with your position on the farrier, but do respect your opinion on that topic. Hope you didn't/don't take my comments there the wrong way. That would bother me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick hello! I'm actually on the laptop...and it's working!!! (I need to buy another one...but I spend my computer $$$$ on a horse! :lol::lol::lol

Since I'm on, thought I would share a few photos I took with my camera.

Look at the expression on the kitty's face! :shock: Priceless!


----------



## Critter sitter

Work with your DR and Pharm. To get all te kinks of Chantix worked out.. It will be 8 years this Aug that I will be a non smoker Chantix works and you can just start back up with pills . one thing you have to Really want to quit or it will not work.


oobiedoo said:


> Hit the reply button by accident. Well it's storming here tonight, has been every evening since last week ir before, same thing predicted for all of next week. I'm so tired of being in the house. Had decided I was gonna ride Judy when that cast came off, since I can break things just walking I might as well ride.
> Stan, you're back to Winter there in NZ aren't you. Saw footage of all the snow on TV last week.
> CW, you do look good sorry to hear about your brother and other things lately. We could take bets on who actually gets on a horse first
> Hunter, Hunter looks great!
> Alex S? I think, are you still not smoking? I really need to quit. I started Chantix before going to Disney, no side effects and was way down in number but then I didn't want to chance mixing it with the pain meds so stopped taking it and back up to a pack a day.
> Horse and pony doing great, Star the pony healed up very nicely from her chest wound and thank God Judy never seems to get into anything, knock on wood. For an old girl she is trouble free just annual vaccinations and regular farrior visits. Will go for now, if it ever quits raining everyday and I do ride I'll make sure somebody takes pictures.
> Y'all take care.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone, I made it back from SC last night. Vacation is officially over.

But that means I can go see Isabella today and start catching up on the posts here once again.

CW, glad to see you back here again!

Nicker, JJ is looking good. I hope that his thrush clears up and that ends up being the reason he was off. Crossing my fingers!

Critter, hope you are having a better day!

Oobie, breaking your arm at Disney World is so WRONG! It is supposed to be the happiest place on earth. So sorry that happened.

Can't go,back and read everything I missed last week so I know I am missing people and events. 

Heading out to the farm in a little bit for a safety on the trail clinic. Looking forward to it. I haven't seen Isabella in over a week. Hope she is still sound and doing well. The Friday night before I left for the beach we had an amazing ride! Hope we can pick back up where we left off. She is having her 2nd MFR treatment tomorrow. I am still amazed at how much it improved her movement last time.

Have a great day!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome back, corgi-hope you enjoy your time at the clinic. Missing my horses was always the hardest part of a vacation for me & most of my vacations were an annual visit to see my sister. This year, though, all of us are fighting our health problems, so no visit is planned.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi everyone .. I am feeling better .. Hubby being home did help.. he is so busy with work I do miss him when he is gone.
we have been getting stuff ready for Bres show tomorrow.
She will be riding both Cody and Doc. I clipped and Trimmed last night today I have Baths to do. work a little with the Trailering . Gas up the Pick Up.
And can't forget I have to get snacks and water and stuff to munch on also.
Busy Busy.


----------



## Critter sitter

Oh and they are HAYING!!! Pray for no rain for a few days till we get it picked up!


----------



## Critter sitter

Having a debate with Hubby.... he said to me after I told him this was Horse induced Birth control he said . " thats a bull" 
I beg to differ.. it is a Horse right???
maybe he can see it better not on a phone???


----------



## Celeste

Yep. It's a horse. Bulls have 2 toes whereas horses have one. (Per foot)


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Yep. It's a horse. Bulls have 2 toes whereas horses have one. (Per foot)


My words exactly to him .. and he knows Cows.. he just didn't see the feet I don't think


----------



## nvr2many

Horse!


----------



## nvr2many

Ya know, its so hard being mad at your irresponsible neighbors when you are related to them! Gah! FIL's **** dog jumped up on my truck which has a tonneau cover and scratched the hell out of it! That dog will not go home!


----------



## nvr2many

Its 78, is it too hot to go for a ride around the farm???


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nope! It's low 70s here, threatening to rain all day...I've had it....I'm going! Rain or shine...I don't melt! 

NVR, I'll meet ya at the gate!!


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Nope! It's low 70s here, threatening to rain all day...I've had it....I'm going! Rain or shine...I don't melt!
> 
> NVR, I'll meet ya at the gate!!


Cool! See ya out there!!! Oh and its 80 now, gah! Bareback pad it is. lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Its going to get hot here this week 
stay cool 

and have fun


----------



## nvr2many

Just got back. We went for about a half hour ride through the vineyard across the road. Its dang hot out there. 83 and humid. Very humid for the pacific NW, so much so they have warnings out for people not used to it and pets and so on. Anyway, I guess I beat Nicker back, lol. 

Hi CW, how hot is it going to get there??? Have you been riding at all lately or your knee keeping you from it?? Did you end up selling your saddle??? 

Hello everyone else! Wish we all could go for a weekly ride together! Would be a blast!


----------



## Celeste

Here in Georgia if we get an 83 degree day in the summer, we think that we just died and went to heaven. It is usually much hotter.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Ya know, its so hard being mad at your irresponsible neighbors when you are related to them! Gah! FIL's **** dog jumped up on my truck which has a tonneau cover and scratched the hell out of it! That dog will not go home!


Turn a cold hose on it or a water pistol. I said water pistol not a magnum


----------



## nvr2many

@ Stan, DH has already shot it with the BB gun, next is bird shot! **** dog was here when he got home today also. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm BACK! :lol:

Another great ride. We went down a new dirt road. jayJay likes to look around, but he goes, goes, goes.....a lot like Rainn. I still have memories of my QH who spooked at EVERYTHING! So I'm always ready for a spook at a farm implement or a giant rock....but so far...he just goes! 

Storms were brewing all around us, but we got In a good hour ride. . Ahhhh! Just what the doctor ordered!! :wink:


Alex...to answer your question about my moms DH...yes, I would love to tell him off...I would also at times take Stan up on his offer of the pistol....but I am not a confrontational person. At one time when he was making remarks about her, I got up the gumption to say, "you married her, you deal with her..." That stopped him for a day. I think he uses me as a sounding board, as he has nobody else....but she's my mom....don't talk smack on my mom....one day....I'm telling ya, I'm going to loose it and tell,him to bug off! :evil:n they BOTH have a lot of work to do on their relationship. I told her not to marry him....that was 16 years ago,,,,:-(. I think sometimes people just get comfortable with their situation, regardless of how bad. Also, I think when you are nearly 70 and you have someone to help you out, you deal with it....not that it's right...:? 

Tomorrow my cousin is bringing his family up here. His son, 3 yo, wants to ride a horse! . I can't wait to pull Rainn out and throw him up on her! Heehee

Hi to everyone I missed! I'm reading all the posts, but I have a terrible memory. :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, who was it out there posted they MSM? 

I want to get Rainn on that. What brand do,you use?

Thanks!!


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
so good to be here again 

its getting hot here up to 32*c on Monday


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> @ Stan, DH has already shot it with the BB gun, next is bird shot! **** dog was here when he got home today also. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


We use air, or spring loading slug guns. The right one with the right slug will drop a possum. The slug has a ballbearing in the front and on impact to the head will release a chemical that kills instantly by entering the blood stream. Not to say that I advicate such drastic action but if the BB did not work, and a cold hosing has not given it the message and my little friend 12gage is to loud, the slug gun might sort your problem. But you did not get that from me. There is also cross bow, Long bow, throwing knives. Not to mention running it over with the truck. But again you did not get that from me. But they can be annoying. 

My friend has a horse that has been known to dispatch the odd dog.

There is also the tried and true method that works. Gather up its droppings in a paper bag. A nice note indicating it belongs to your dog so i thought you may wish to dispose of it.
Leave it on the front step right at the point ones foot would land when stepping out doors. With luck the dog may get tied up. I'll deny telling you this as well. People will start to think we in New Zealand are a little wild.


----------



## Country Woman

Good day Stan so good to see you again 
how are the horses


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, who was it out there posted they MSM?
> 
> I want to get Rainn on that. What brand do,you use?
> 
> Thanks!!


 I use Vita Flex

Vita Flex MSM - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Critter sitter

It was about 85 today here It got windy but DRY  they got the hay cut!
now to get it dry and baled and then put up!!!

I am so looking forward to good hay!



I would love to go trail riding with you all


Well I better get to bet we have a early start tomorrow with the show..

Goodnight all


----------



## Stan

Little more training with bugs today. The little s--t is beginning to play games, like running away when I have the halter in my hand, copying Stella.

He loaded with no issues at first, got him out of the paddock and straight in. He did great but backing out was a little weird, half rabbit hop and half walk but he is responding to the word "easy" and slowing down. 

Next it was loading with the saddle on. In he went and out he came, so I put him back in and made him stand. Just as I was about to set the rear bar in place out he came knocked the bar out of my hand and broke it. It made a hell of a noise. So again back into the float, he was reluctant and did a little rear then went in. I'll give him credit when he decides to go in would not like to be infront of him I dont think he would stop. But he is getting good All I have to do now is stand on the ramp, point, and say get in and he responds.

I did not ride him but did put the saddle on and a crupper. I expected him to kick out but didn't. Walked him around some then made him stand with all the bits dangling. Its been a while since he has been ridden and I got the idea he was a little touchy. I worked his right side and he gave me his head right to the stirrup but the left was stiff, it took quite an effort to get him to give to the left. I was on his right fiddling under his belly when I heard that lip slapping sound The little s--t was eyeing up my butt for a quick grab. Teeth marks on my butt could take some explaining:shock: I taught him the error of his ways, gently of course.

So today was not as eventful as those in the north that have enjoyed good weather for riding but at least down under today it is not windy.

Well its shoes on both horses on wednesday and bugs has to be ridden. Then next saturday which ever horse gets in the float first goes on a cattle drive. I hope.


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, would it be confrontational to ask him to stop griping to you about your Mom? If I have something on my mind, I say it, so I struggle to know what is ok for people who are not like that. 


Rick, not at all Hun. It's perfectly fine to disagree with me. I am pretty amazing, but I am not ALWAYS right. LOL. As I just stated to Nicker, if I were upset, you would certainly be clear about that. No worries here. 

Had a busy day with Mum and Mike. We hiked a mountain, they claimed the trail was easy, they lied. My Mum has had a few heart attacks before, so we worry about her getting out of breathe. It was steep in places, quite a lot, and it was rocks we were climbing. I was so worried about Mum, I was asking everyone who passed coming back, if it were managable, and too much further. 
We made it and Mum was ok. And the view was so worth it. 

Then we went to a rodeo tonight. Sadly a bull rider was hurt, he came off and the bull went at his face. I didn't see blood so I think he had a concussion, possibly. Maybe it was the horror of watching, but the clowns seems to take forever to get there, and then it took a while to get the bull out, so the EMTs could come in. I am sure it was fast, but sitting in horror, it seemed to take a long time. 
He was proud and appeared to insist on walking out. Immediately out of the arena, he went down, or was told to. We were walking out as the ambulance left, and it was empty, the lights were off in the back. So I would hope that means he was ok.


I get the kids back tomorrow, I am looking forward to seeing them again. And then Mum leaves on Tues.


----------



## Country Woman

Alex I too hope the bull rider is ok 

so sad to see riders and or animals are hurt


----------



## Country Woman

Stan love the picture of Bugs


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> It was about 85 today here It got windy but DRY  they got the hay cut!
> now to get it dry and baled and then put up!!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to good hay!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go trail riding with you all
> 
> 
> Well I better get to bet we have a early start tomorrow with the show..
> 
> Goodnight all


I am so looking forward to good hay! I wonderd about the meaning of that statment. What does it really mean.? Nah i'm not going to take that one apart.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! . It's a cool, foggy one this fine Sunday morning!

To be near 80 all week here with a threat of thunderstorms. You know what that means....HUMID!! 

Stan love your ways to get rid,of pesky dogs. You make me :lol:. There was actually a stray dog hanging around moms. I yelled for her, mostly because I have concern for my elderly dog i bring with me...mom was concerned about her chickens:shock:, so she ran and got her pistol. She shot at it hoping to scare it away....I was out in the pasture eating my oatmeal (another story). When she shot....Rainn turned around and hightailed it into her stall so,fast, she was a blur!!:rofl: then she peaked out of her stal said to,say,"what...what was that???" :lol: had to be there...priceless!

As for the oatmeal in the field....I get up and go tot the barn early, too early to eat, so,often I bring my breakfast....anyway, this is mostly for STAN...you mentioned about trying to hook up with Stella. I have read, and therefore do, that of you,take a bucket or lawn chair out into the field and just sit, the horse will learn that you a no longer a threat. Let THEM come up to YOU! Sometimes I have a sweet treat in my pocket, sometimes not....that takes TIME, but worth a try maybe.

That brings me to the second thing...Rainn started the running from the halter thing when I first got her. Frustrating...I remember spending HOURS as a kid trying to,catch my Shetland pony!! :shock::shock: so what I started doing was walking out there with the halter AND a treat. Sometimes I will put the halter on....sometimes not. But I wanted her to realize that anytime I come up, and invite her into MY space she is more than likely going to get a 'nickermaker' treat!! . I've done this with JayJay too...so far so good!! :wink: 

Just a few nuggets from my experiences..take them for what they are worth.

Critter, good luck today! I LOVED showing 4H. Does Bre ride western, huntseat, games? I mostly rode western. My favorites were trail and western riding. Placed third at states for western riding. Think I could have won the class if my QH had a lower headset...ya know, the unnatural kind they liked in the eighties.:? Oh, weell, I was still happy with being in that place. It was stiff competition!

Alex, yes, I've been rehearsing what I want to say to moms DH in my head. I'm going to have to put an end to this griping, or it will be a very LONG summer!!!:-x. I'm from a long line of people who 'avoid' confrontation....im getting WAY better at handling things.:wink: 

I better get moving here...I left the troops in to keep Jays feet dry. I do prefer them out tho. Oh, speaking of his feet....I've noticed already where the cut on his back foot that ran into his sulcus (learning new terms!!:wink and thus also has thrush is closing up from the inside out. As of last night no gnats buzzy around a somewhat infected area! Keep him in your prayers please, he's not out of the woods yet....:wink:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Celeste

I used to sit around worrying for hours about how to handle confrontation. I wanted to think of a nice way to say something to whoever was causing me the problem. It occurred to me that there may not always be a "nice" way to say something. Sometimes you have to be frank. I would be polite and edit the profanity from my discussion, but just tell the dang husband that he's got to quit being mean.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A very quick pop in...my cousins on his way...

Not intentionally, but the horses got put in the same pasture this morning....all was pretty quiet by the time I left....Rainn made a couple squeals but no drama....

I watched them for quite a while..it's JayJay who appears to be asking to be in her space at this time. Rainer...she's kinda aloof, so she does her own thing....her old owner said she was very "whatever..." Appears that way with JayJay too.


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone! Well, DH just called and he will be working until 11 pm. I do not like that he is gone but the OT will be good. It is 67 already and feels hotter. Gonna be 92 today. I think I will go out and saddle up for a early ride. I will take my phone and try to pop off a few pics for your viewing pleasure, lol. 

Glad you are getting rides in Nicker. I so wish I had riding friends that lived close by. But I feel like with you all that we are even tho we are not, lol. Does that make sense?? We are riding buddies but do not live close, :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Well, just got out of a cool bath! After the ride and stall cleaning I was dying! Already! And it is only 78. I call bull $hi*! 

I took pictures but will not bore you with all of them. But here are a couple. 

Starting up the vineyard road...........(right across the road from us).











At the top before starting down back side. You can see my place between Ashley's ears..............










Going down back side....



















View to the left from the top......


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all! Whew! It has been quite a week with family, graduation and parties. Last night we had a barn / graduation / birthday party with friends and family. Lots of work, but lots of fun. Here are a few pics from the event.

The barn dresses up quite nicely for a party.










Even the horses wanted to join the party early on. 









This morning, my daughter ran the Spartan Race ( 'cause that's apparently what you do after a week of final exams, graduation and an evening of partying). Gotta say, she's one tough cookie. 

Hopefully this week we will get some riding time in, including a few trail rides.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! Happy Canada Day tomorrow to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
good to be here again 

love reading all your stories


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Had a wonderful,day with the family!!

My cousin brought his family up to visit all the animals and celebrate my moms birthday.

Here is my 3 yo cousin. He's BUSY!! But he enjoyed two little rides on Rainn. Notice...I bring'em up tough...no saddle, bareback! Hahaha

NVR, I hear ya about being riding buddies. I feel the same way!!. Your vineyard ride is beautiful!! Wow!

Koolio, nice digs for the party!! That barn of yours is really, really nice!! Congrats on everything!

Is canada day like our Independence Day?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh! My wireless is acting up!

Here's another for good measure.

NVR, do you normally ride alone? Can't remember if you have kids or not..we don't, just the four legged kind. :lol: 

Oh, that 'dog' my mom shot at the other day was more than likely a coyote!! Guess they are becoming a real problem around here! :shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Hi ya Nicker. I have kids and step kids. They come and go and none ride as of yet. I think its not in the cards for my 16 and 17 yr olds but of the 9 and 10 yr olds the 9 yr old shows interest so maybe some day. Thanks for the compliment on my ride photos. I love your photos as well. 

After lunch we went swimming in the pond...........



















Next time I am bringing a floaty. That is my son in the water. He is 16. Our internet is down right now. **** dish! But I am cheating. LOL, that is what my son calls it. I am hooked up through my phone as a modem. Gotta love technology. 

Took hubby dinner since he is working a double. **** I am a good wife. Takes me 45 minutes to get there, gah! 

So, what is everyone up to??? It is still hot here, 89*.

Oh forgot to add, my DH will ride with me. But when he is not here I go alone.


----------



## nvr2many

Dang my mind is going. Was also gonna add that the reason my first two don't ride is because my ex husband didn't like horses. So I got back into them three years ago after meeting my now husband. He supports me 100%. I just adore him!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dang ex's!! Lol

I was engaged to a guy when I was VERY young....my horse HATED him!! She would throw him every time, and if he showed up at a competition, I would always place lower than I normally would....should have taken her clues early on that he was a real jerK!! :rofl::rofl::razz:

Today when my cousin was checking out the horses, DH was in the barn too....Rainn kept flinging her nose at him as if to say...hey you, give me a pat! . Guess what....he did!!! :lol::lol: first time! He's getting more comfortable! YEA!

Wow! Beautiful pond. I'm really not a fan of swimming in things where I can't see the bottom.... I afraid turtles will come up and bite me.:shock:

And NVR, you ARE a good wife! Wow! :thumbsup: you go girl!


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone so good to be here again 
lovely photos everyone 

hope you all have a great day


----------



## Roadyy

Great weekend all around is the way it reads to me. The humidity here makes you feel 20 pounds heavier as you try to breathe. I keep forgetting to get pics of Trusty's wound to post up, but I don't know that you want to see that right now. It's still a little puffy and caked up with the repeated adding of medicine and backing powder.

I work 10 hours today then off for my vacation through Sunday. I am hoping to get some riding in each morning between Doc and Littleman since Trusty is hurt. I turned him out with the other horses now and he is doing fine. He hasn't limped any in several days now even when the farrier was here Friday to trim him and 3 of the others. Boo was the main one I was concerned about, but they said he was semi pro at it with 2 little pull backs before standing through the whole thing, including lifting his feet for her as she ran her hand down his leg.


Will try to log in from time to time while home to see how every is doing throughout the week.

Happy Independence Day to Canada today and if I don't get online Thursday then Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans.





Stan and Lori, I have all but decided to fix up the float I traded the four wheeler for and get a slant load trailer.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think slant loads are much easier.


----------



## Farmchic

Hey all. Same ole same ole here. We had company Sunday so spent part of Friday and Saturday cleaning. Ended up they left by 4 yesterday and hubby had a meeting so I headed out to the barn. I had a pretty productive day considering I got up at 5 to cook a ham dinner for Sunday's lunch then after 4 worked on the area I had been avoiding I am almost finished with it, worked until 10:30 but ran out of poly so had to quit. This morning I'm headed in to get more so I can try to finish up hopefully by tomorrow. It went better and faster than I thought on the scaffolding, I would just text the kids and they would come roll the scaffolding down the aisle so I didn't have to keep climbing up and down. And I used my mounting block to stand on to reach what I couldn't off the scaffolding alone. We have lots of leftovers so I'm looking forward to being able to work and not worry about making time to cook dinner for a couple of days. And I want to use part of the leftover ham to make a big pot of green beans and nu potatoes Yum!! 

Quick question, has anyone ever listed a horse for sale on this site? I'd like to downsize and was just wondering what your experience has been. I've used several of the popular pay sites before. 

Also, once I get the stall area finished I'd really like to do something with the arena. I'm looking for suggestions. I want to paint or stain at least the bottom up 3-4 ft. and thought a darker color would be best but don't want to go to dark because the black rubber footing already makes it dark enough. Have you seen arenas that were painted? Thanks!

And one more, still looking for ideas for decorating the stall area I have some metal signs but need lots more stuff so it doesn't look so bare. Has anyone ever made anything with barbed wire?? Might try something like that.

Hope everyone is doing well horses and humans! Sorry some of you are having a heat wave, we had it about a week ago and now it has cooled off here and I am enjoying it!

Lori update us on the show girl!!!! with pictures!!

Alex did your boys have games over the weekend and did Mom get home safe?

Koolio the barn looks great!!!! 

Rick are you going somewhere on vacation or hanging out at home?

TJ- Hope you have a good ride today.

NVr- the pond is beautiful! Wish ours was as big and as clear, we have some flower/weed growing on ours and it get's worse every year.

That's all I can remember right now


----------



## Roadyy

It is a stacation. I have the dually to either repair at location or haul to the house to repair, Ford has a tensioner pulley making noise, boards on the barn needing fixed, house needs pressure washed, some siding on the porch is falling and the yard and pasture need cutting as my riding mower is down.

I'll work harder on my vacation than I do here at work.


----------



## Farmchic

I love being at home. I especially love when hubby is at home working on his honey-do list 

It always feels good to get those little things wrapped up around the house.


----------



## Hunter65

Happy Canada day to all my Canadian friends. FYI we don't call it Independence Day here. Just Canada day. I love coming to the states for July 4th. You guys have fantastic fireworks. Hoping to ride this morning before the heat comes. Hubby going to do some pressure washing at barn. Surprise BO when she gets back. We went out and bought new patio furniture yesterday. Lovin it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> Well, just got out of a cool bath! After the ride and stall cleaning I was dying! Already! And it is only 78. I call bull $hi*!
> 
> I took pictures but will not bore you with all of them. But here are a couple.
> 
> Starting up the vineyard road...........(right across the road from us).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top before starting down back side. You can see my place between Ashley's ears..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going down back side....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View to the left from the top......


Wow looks like a lovely place to ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

HEY RICK>>>>>>>>


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ditto!!


----------



## Celeste

Happy birthday Rick!


----------



## nvr2many

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!


----------



## Hunter65

Happy birthday Rick!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

HI all the Show was Great!!!!
I am so proud of my Little Girl
Her first show was rained out last month so they had it yesterday! She did great
She got a Red ribbon in Walk trot that is a 3rd place
Purple 2nd in Novice Western Pleasure. "her first yesr she can only ride novice"
purple 2nd in Poles.
Purple 3rd in Barrels
Blue 4th in Flags

she Rode Doc for all but the NWP.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Critter sitter

Here is one of Macy she came with me.. She was my "show buddy " for the day


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for all the B'day wishes. I just spent the last hour and a half in an Environmental Principles & Practices class for the company. 

I was pleasantly surprised there weren't more snide remarks made under breathe than a couple that were snuffed by the person next to them before I got involved. She handled the room very well and rolled with the light humor towards the company in their lax way of following through with all these actions they are suppose to implement.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You know,...it makes me wonder what type of an environment JayJay lived in....

I like to spend as much time as I can observing the horses, yesterday in particular bc it was the first day I had them in the same pasture together.

He seems to follow rainn's lead. She went and rolled, he rolled, she got a drink, he got a drink! It's as if he's learning how to be a horse!!

This morning, I had to coax Rainn out of her stall. She just hates the bugs, but it does them good to be out. I had cleaned the stalls, but hadn't shut the doors yet, so Rainn made a beeline for hers....JayJay seemed content to stay out and munch hay. (Figures...it's raining and I need to keep his feet dry!)

So....I decided to experiment and leave both stalls open so they can come and go. Rainn is used to this...I'm hoping Jay will learn from her. I know we tried this with Skye (sassy pants), but she cribbed, so she started destroying rainn's stall...that had to end. Plus she was just darn mean! :lol::lol:

Hoping and wondering how they are faring out there....:think::?: contemplating driving out to check....:lol: I'm such a worrywart!


----------



## nvr2many

Well, went out about 9 to check on the horses, it was their first night out grazing. I usually put them in at night for their beet pulp and supplements but with the heat, yesterday I brought them in around 3 and out again about 8:30 pm. Anyway, is it possible that my mare wanted to go for a ride????? I went to get their fly masks and she started pushing on the gate. She has never done this (unless I was riding my gelding and well, that was a different story) soooooooooooooo, I got a halter and my geldings mask. Masked him, haltered her and got my stuff for a bareback ride. So if she didn't I guess she will not do that again, ha ha ha. It was nice but hot already. Temp on comp. says 74 I say bull s*** again! Why is it that when its 74 and warming to be in the mid 90's its hot but when its 74 in like may it is not. I just do not get it. Placement of the sun maybe?? Well, it was a nice ride and got back and got their stalls ready for bringing them in in the heat. We have no shade in a lot of their grazing areas. 

Soooooo now I am inside where it is cool. For now! I am such a bad wife! My phone got shut off when I was riding and when I got back I called my DH to see if he called or texted when I was unavailable (he is out of crew today so has phone). He didn't answer text or call so I called back and left a message................ "hi honey, tried to call and text but you didn't answer. Wanted to ask if it was ok to go to the casino with some people I just met. I guess I will go ahead and do that, call me when you get this message" Bah ha ha ha. Guess I thought, if he is sitting chatting with the nurses at the hospital where he has his crew I will give him something to think about, bah ha ha! Took him all of about 15 minutes to call me. Says he didn't have reception where he was. Um ok. He was trying to be all macho. Hi honey, so what ya doin, lol. Who are these people you just met. I let him off the hook right away as I am not a good liar, lol. 

Well, that's all I got for now. Hope you all are having a good day! 
Oh and did we lose all our people to that 50's thread?? I feel like we don't have the traffic we used to. :-(


----------



## nvr2many

I took too long to type mine and missed yours NM. How far is it for you to check on them?? Go look if you want to. I am a worry wart too!! :shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda At least all the Good ones have stayed!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Melinda At least all the Good ones have stayed!


 Why thank you for that compliment, Lori...You aint so bad yourself...Bahhahahaa:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Why thank you for that compliment, Lori...You aint so bad yourself...Bahhahahaa:lol:



Even when I Rat you out that its your Birthday???


:twisted:


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ Hehehehehehe!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...I've decided that I am going to clean one room a day.....othrwise I am a barn bumm...or I sit on my bumm!!! I feel very lazy this summer! :wink:

Thing is, I let this place go a bit when teaching. I get to school around 7:00, After teaching all day, and paper work, I usually get home around 5:00. By that time....I'm whooped!!

So...I need to get this place in order! But thinking about cleaning the whole thing puts me in a funk!:shock: so...maybe if I tell myself to chip away at things, SOMETHING will get accomplished! Hahaha. Today, I wiped down the kitchen, swept all floors and redd up the breezeway. Sounds good, huh?

Ok, I think I'm going to go check on the troops. It's only 7 miles each way...around here, that not far! :lol: no one is answering the phone out there, so I'll feel better.


OH, I also put dinner in the crock! Hey, this is the most I've done all summer!:lol:
Talk later!


----------



## Celeste

I am still here. I just haven't posted much, but I read everything.


----------



## Critter sitter

The Barn Owner just sent me a text. they are bailing the hay tomorrow at noon. I think she wants me to close my shop and come help. Maybe if she pays me ALLOT.
I have a shoulder issue " old surgery" I wouldn't be much help.
But I can make the Kid go help


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I am still here. I just haven't posted much, but I read everything.


 we are so happy your here too


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> The Barn Owner just sent me a text. they are bailing the hay tomorrow at noon. I think she wants me to close my shop and come help. Maybe if she pays me ALLOT.
> I have a shoulder issue " old surgery" I wouldn't be much help.
> But I can make the Kid go help


You could drive the truck that other people are putting hay in. That's what I used to do during hay making. (We buy our hay now.)


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian horse friends 
stay hydrated and cool


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> You could drive the truck that other people are putting hay in. That's what I used to do during hay making. (We buy our hay now.)


Well I guess it is a tractor they pull the hay wagon with and I have no clue how to drive that .. there are alot of levers lol 

we'll see what they say. I am just so happy that they haying will be done


----------



## nvr2many

OMG! I just read this on my cousins fb page. Had to share..........

Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they talk about their moonshine operation.
Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough.
After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress. One of the hillbillies looks at her and says, Kin ya swallar?'
The woman shakes her head no. Then he asks, 'Kin ya breathe?'
The woman begins to turn blue, and shakes her head no.
The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down her drawers, and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue.
The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm, and the obstruction flies out of her mouth.As she begins to breathe again, the Hillbilly walks slowly back to his table. His partner says, 'Ya know, I'd heerd of that there 'Hind Lick Maneuver' but I ain't niver seed nobody do it!'


----------



## tjtalon

Been catching up on posts;happy birthday Rick! Am way pooped but happy (hope this next work week doesn't take the happy away). Did my cleaning,front pens didn't get done yesterday,so 2x as much there,but got thru it (was hard today;after some time w/this,maybe will get easier),then did a few water troughs that needed done. One of them was for young miss BlackBeauty. She was very curious.Got her away from me,then when was scraping @ algae,felt a tug on my right jean's leg! Immediate response was a loud "NO!" & clapped my hands. Wee thing backed up,then came back,& swear she was giggling. Tapped her on the chest w/"back up" several times till she finally did it. She doesn't know this stuff yet,& guess she just wanted to play (which she finally got to do,once the trough was full;apparently water is great fun). I continued w/the trough next to her,while she whinnied & wanted to be paid attention to. Petted her quite abit. Janice said she needs more attention,her owner isn't out much.
Then: got my lesson! Told Janice earlier that I had in mind to walk on my own. I got out Addie, & she got out Tommy (20something,brown/white,she said he'd be Navajo Paint if he was registered[he has markings for what grassland he's allowed on]).He's just abit taller than Addie,but way bigger everywhere else(hoofs 2x the size of Addie's,as a gauge,Janice thinks there's Draft in there somewhere). I got on Addie,who's wiggly/rock'n'rolly,&walked (barebackpad) w/Janice on lead rope.Worked on my balance. Then she got me on Tommy's big broad back. My butt & legs fit much better,& his movement is really smooth. After a few turns around the paddock (& Janice having me lean all the way down on Tommy's neck,then back on his butt[which hurt,as my back is messed up from my job,but bet that helped],& tried eyes-closed to feel movement,but got dizzy), she unhooked the lead rope,told me how to how the reins,& I walked him several times around the paddock w/Janice walking @ his head. even tried a couple of turns. Tommy felt more comfortable,didn't feel like I was gonna pitch off the sides. Did alot of work w/opening my diaphragm to keep my shoulders back (as crouched forward a couple of times in fear-response),keeping my legs gently "noodled" around him on the pad until I pressed for a forward,& basically just tried to feel it..& I did remember to breathe!
Janice said she hadn't wanted to start me out on Tommy,because of the fear-factor(well,he's big,if short),but that he may now be my lesson horse. He has a big stride,big body,solid feet,& feels the rider (he stopped a few times,when I became unsure,& looked to Janice. She said he wanted to be sure that she was ok w/me being unsure,so that he could be sure; he's just leaning to be a therapy horse). This was a good day.
So..there's my Monday new!


----------



## Hunter65

OMG that joke was a riot I am in tears. Copying that to my fb page for sure. 

Lori so glad your daighter did so well, thats exciting.

TJ awesome news, keep at it. Was too hot to ride today. We went to pressure wash at barn but after a while hubby gave up and came home, too many people and things going on.

I went back to barn and put Hunter out in the back field as it was empty. He has to learn to stop and eat the grass. Will post video soon.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Yàll good to t be here again 

have a good day


----------



## Hunter65

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151671889968080&ref=notif¬if_t=video_processed


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, that's super wonderful news! I'm so very happy for you. Sounds like a great learning experience!!

Critter, congratulations to you daughter! Wow! What fun!

Went out to check on the troops....i silently snuck into the barn....they were in the stalls sleeping...albeit, they switched stalls:rofl::rofl:....or should say....RAINN switched stalls! ****. She is such a ******! She makes me giggle just looking at her...she gives those big eyes a blink at you as to say....what? what did i do?? funny, she has wanted that stall since Skye lived with us! She always try sneaking in there, it we had it rigged up for a cribber, so she had to stay put..

Anyway, I think we are all ok.

DH and I went on a blackberry search. There's a secret patch we gather from. I think by weeks end ill have enough for a coffee cake! yum!!

Critter, is the salon your own? Do you share chairs with others? Just curious, as my niece runs her own salon.

NVR, what does your DH do at the hospital? Mine works in the PT department. That is how we met...I was a patient! 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I seen this and seems like he is having a lot of fun


----------



## Ladytrails

Happy birthday, Rick! 

Critter, it's a lot of fun to learn to drive a tractor. There are only a couple of levers you really need, plus the brake, LOL. 

TJ, that is super news about your lesson! Sounds like you're getting along fabulously! I love how Tommy knew you might be unsure and carefully stopped to make sure you were okay. He's a keeper! I work with therapeutic riding and hippotherapy horses as a volunteer and am always amazed at how sensitive they are to the kids' balance and moods. 

I'm still here, haven't even had time to check out the over 50 site, LOL.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Just wanted to wish all the Canucks a Happy Canada Day! Better late than never. And, happy birthday to Rick as well! Hunter looks super spunky in the field!


----------



## nvr2many

TJ, that is awesomeeeeeeeee!! I too like a big horse! My girl is 17.2 and about 1500-1700lbs. Size 4 shoe, lol. I love it! 

Sandi, glad you enjoyed the joke as much as I did. What a riot!

Hi ya CW. Nice to see you.

Nicker, actually he works for corrections. You would not want to be a patient at the hospital he was at, as it is the state hospital with the criminally insane. He took a crew of inmates there to clean the place up, lol. 

And hello to everyone else! DH is off for next two days, yippee. Going to try to get in an early ride tomorrow before it gets hot. Was also told that the saddle I bought him is in the mail, lol, or should I say, on the truck. Cannot wait until it gets here!


----------



## nvr2many

Looked at your video Sandi. Hunter is very pretty!! I didn't realize you were behind the fence. I was like oh nooooooooooooooooooooo he is gonna run into her! :shock:


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Melinda At least all the Good ones have stayed!


I assume you ment me as well didn't you. We know where you live.:twisted:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> OMG! I just read this on my cousins fb page. Had to share..........
> 
> Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they talk about their moonshine operation.
> Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough.
> After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress. One of the hillbillies looks at her and says, Kin ya swallar?'
> The woman shakes her head no. Then he asks, 'Kin ya breathe?'
> The woman begins to turn blue, and shakes her head no.
> The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down her drawers, and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue.
> The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm, and the obstruction flies out of her mouth.As she begins to breathe again, the Hillbilly walks slowly back to his table. His partner says, 'Ya know, I'd heerd of that there 'Hind Lick Maneuver' but I ain't niver seed nobody do it!'


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> I assume you ment me as well didn't you. We know where you live.:twisted:


Well, that depends. I have not seen you around much lately. Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :evil:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Well, that depends. I have not seen you around much lately. Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :evil:


Its winter over here so not doing a lot therefore not much to post. However Bugs and Stella get shoes on tomorrow. I get a couple of skin thingies dug out of my scalp. The cattle drive this weekend has been put off for a week which is good, It gives me time to ride and remind them just who is the boss, though I think Stella has her own take on that.

If you remember some time back I posted a photo of my saddle and my grandson sitting on it, well he has a sister now. She arrived a couple of days ago, 8 pounds, they have called her Jodi. That makes one of each for my son. I mentioned he may wish to consider tieing a knot in it now but i fear he may try and compete with his sister who has 4 kids. 6 grand children, thats enough.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, we want baby pictures!!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, we want baby pictures!!


 
Celeste, the only baby pictures I have of me were taken 65 and a half years ago and I was laying on a sheep skin rug. .:shock: Not sure how to get them into the computer and then if I did manage it, I'm not sure if anyone really wants to look at my 6 month old body laying on a sheep skin wearing nothing but a toothless smile:lol:.


----------



## Farmchic

:rofl: Oh my! No please don't, I've not had enough coffee for that yet this morning.

TJ so glad you had a good ride! Sounds like the new horse is a good match.

Alex, did you go home with Mom?

I think I worked too hard on Sunday and didn't have a very productive day yesterday (why do we do that?) but I did manage to finish the big wall and both ends above the doors. Today my goal is to poly above the stalls, stain the corners of the big wall and stain the boards on the end doors which I did not plan on doing but now that everything else is painted and those boards are not it stands out like a sore thumb. 

I have a headache and my chest kinda hurts, either I'm getting sick or all the stain and poly is killing me. :wink:


----------



## Stan

Sorry folks took me a while to realise Celeste was not talking about me but the grand daughter. 

Proud dad and daughter you may have to turn your screens around as he is sitting not laying down


----------



## Farmchic

Ugggg I am so jealous of that precious little baby girl!!! But thank you for sharing the pictures. She is just adorable!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Dropping in to say Good Morning. Another hot one today. We even have ash from the fire that is burning between us & town-they don't expect containment for another 10 days, but it is about 10 miles away. It is not the fire where 19 firefighters lost their lives-that one is to the east of me. Sending up a prayer for those families and their community.


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Critter, is the salon your own? Do you share chairs with others? Just curious, as my niece runs her own salon.



Yes it is mine. It is inside a truck Travel center. Just one chair here So I work alone..
I have been thinking about doing One Chair rental but I am Very picky. I wouldn't want someone coming in here and giving me a bad name.I would be very selective on who comes here.

Good thing is I make my own hours. I am here alot but it is a good time and the clients are all pretty nice.


----------



## Critter sitter

CA I hope the fires stay away. That is so sad about the loss of those firefighters. 

Stan what a beautiful Grand Daughter. 

they are starting Bailing at noon today. I will go help if the Salon stays slow if not I am sure they'll have plenty of teenagers to help.

Last night the BO came to me and asked me if I would be willing to take over the other half of the Barn also. the Ole guy. "who's not as old as I thought is very ill and may have bone cancer. " will not be coming back to the barn. It is all dry lots and only a extra 6 horses Bre and I talked and figure it will add about a hour of work to the day but I will get paid more. I think it will work. 
I just hope the Ole guy is Ok . he will be missed.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all! I am officially on summer holidays! Woo hoo!! The school year, barn building, job interviews, graduation, barn party, visiting family and Canada day are all behind me now. Now it is time for some fun and some serious R and R. This morning I woke up to have a quiet coffee on the deck with a fantastic view.









It has been killer hot (for us) these past few days so my main objective today is to keep cool. I put the horses out to graze in the shade down by the trees for a bit this morning before it gets too hot. They will spend the afternoon in the shade of their shelters. 

My two nieces are still here from Arizona, so I will take all the kids to the West Edmonton Mall Waterpark while DH and I go for a nice 20th anniversary dinner this afternoon / evening. After that I hope it will be cool enough to play a few games of badminton in the yard before the mosquitoes come out. 

No riding today, as we had a lesson yesterday that proved to be quite the workout for all. Koolio was awesome as we worked on flexion, collection and impulsion, but I feel he deserves a day off and I think today is supposed to be even hotter than yesterday. I think the weather forcast says it will cool again tomorrow.

Cacowgirl - I am so sorry to hear about the fires and the deaths of the firefighters in Arizona. My thoughts and prayers are with all the affected families. I graduated high school in that area, so it saddens me to even think of the devastation caused by the fires and the lives lost.

Happy belated birthday to Rick, and congratulations Stan on your new granddaughter. She is beautiful! I wish everyone a fantastic day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good afternoon all! Got up super early to ride. It was and still is overcast and cool. Our weather for the next week is so unpredictable...

Got a nice rode in, jay jay was a bit 'bad' today....he has always spun when I try to mount. (Apparently whoever had him allowed him tomdothis.) He was getting better and was down to about 5 turns til he stopped and let me on. Today was something else!! He spun and spun and now started to,walk off! Ugh!! After I got home I dismounted and mounted twice....he stood perfectly still! :-x. It is that initial mount that gets him....once I'm on, he's fine and ready for action.

Starting to see changes in his feet already! The product NO Thrush claimed you would see the frog and heel begin to shed itself when it started to heal. As it heals from the inside out! I started the treatments less than a week ago! He has a pretty bad case of it from what I can summize from all the research, so our healing will take a while, but it's exciting to see progress.

Also, the No Thrust is also said to work on rain rot. Rainn won't leave her shoulder alone, in fact he scratches it raw. I put the NT on it yesterday....already drying up!! AND, she stopped biting it!! This is some GOOD stuff!

Does anyone has suggestions to stop JayJay from spinning? I will note that it seems that if I take the reins up in my hands he spins worse. I try to keep the reins resting on his withers as I mount....weird. Someone suggested to let him spin until he stopped instead of fighting him, as the pulling of the reins makes him back up...so I do, and it was working except this morning. BUT, it was cool, and he may still be testing me. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Celeste

Stan, that is a beautiful grandbaby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Celeste, the only baby pictures I have of me were taken 65 and a half years ago and I was laying on a sheep skin rug. .:shock: Not sure how to get them into the computer and then if I did manage it, I'm not sure if anyone really wants to look at my 6 month old body laying on a sheep skin wearing nothing but a toothless smile:lol:.


Stan, you are being bad again............ :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A shot from this morning....


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up before I go do bills.Nicker,your horses are SO pretty.Thx to all who gave me koodos on my little lesson;LadyTrails,so awesome you volunteer w/kids & therapy horses.I did that for awhile @a little NAHRA place, pre-crash.Controlled the horses on lead rope while another volunteer was alongside the child.The sensitivity of the horses amazed me too,I'd like to work w/that kind of thing again someday..but guess right now it's me that needs the therapy horse!
Nevr2-Melinda: I've always wanted to get on a draft horse! (well,not right now of course).Your guy sounds lovely.Tommy short,but those big solid feet,&felt like sitting on a couch. &..this is funny. Your joke came in handy today! Had a call for a fall @ the community center,which turned out to be nothing (TG),so was chatting w/the elderly ladies gathered around. Was an ambiable crowd,& someone said too bad we didn't get to see the Heimlich maneuver or at least a decent bruise for Terry to attend to,that would've been interesting. Sooooo...pulled out the joke on 'em. One almost choked she was laughing so hard!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good afternoon all! Got up super early to ride. It was and still is overcast and cool. Our weather for the next week is so unpredictable...
> 
> Got a nice rode in, jay jay was a bit 'bad' today....he has always spun when I try to mount. (Apparently whoever had him allowed him tomdothis.) He was getting better and was down to about 5 turns til he stopped and let me on. Today was something else!! He spun and spun and now started to,walk off! Ugh!! After I got home I dismounted and mounted twice....he stood perfectly still! :-x. It is that initial mount that gets him....once I'm on, he's fine and ready for action.
> 
> Starting to see changes in his feet already! The product NO Thrush claimed you would see the frog and heel begin to shed itself when it started to heal. As it heals from the inside out! I started the treatments less than a week ago! He has a pretty bad case of it from what I can summize from all the research, so our healing will take a while, but it's exciting to see progress.
> 
> Also, the No Thrust is also said to work on rain rot. Rainn won't leave her shoulder alone, in fact he scratches it raw. I put the NT on it yesterday....already drying up!! AND, she stopped biting it!! This is some GOOD stuff!
> 
> Does anyone has suggestions to stop JayJay from spinning? I will note that it seems that if I take the reins up in my hands he spins worse. I try to keep the reins resting on his withers as I mount....weird. Someone suggested to let him spin until he stopped instead of fighting him, as the pulling of the reins makes him back up...so I do, and it was working except this morning. BUT, it was cool, and he may still be testing me.
> 
> Have a good day!


Is he spinning towards you, or away. If away, try turning his head a little away from the sid you are mounting on. It will make him turn towards you and with one foot in the stiripp you are of the ground and seated.

Sounds like as his feet get better he is feeling more like moving. I also think he is going to test you a little more so go practice your sternest growl on your husband. Get that perfected, you will know when it is ready, he will be cowering in the corner. And when the horse does something wrong, growl, and start again untill he does what you want. Bugs tries me and turns to refuse. I growl and turn him back to what I want to do and he looks for something else to try. Good thing is I doubt if JJ has any malace in him, same as bugs, Just trying it on. 

I remember Kate used to go backwards when Roslyn mounted in resistance to being asked to go forward. So she set Kate up so her rear was facing the drive and when she started to back she was made to go the whole length of the drive 70 yards backwards. She stopped doing that very quickly. 

Well its raining so the farrier has cancelled. I've had a chunk cut out of my head and no, my brains did not spill out. The cattle drive is now next week so its lay back and relax untill work again tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, thanks for the response. jayJay spins towards me generally.

Tonight we practiced me standing on the 'mounting block'...an old wire spindle...I pulled out my problem solving horse book, and one thing they mentioned was launching...I mean mounting from a block. Gave reasons why he may be doing this. Tonight we just practiced wo a saddle and allowing me to stand on the block. Tomorrow I will throw on the saddle and do the same...no mounting, just get him used to standing there. He's a different horse when tacked up...it's what I suspect a police horse is like, when tacked, they are ready to work.

Stan you are right, he isn't full of malice, and i do think his feet are feeling better. It's only been a little over two weeks, so the testing still goes on...I will tell you, with JJ, you don't have to growl too loud. He's very responsive....thank goodness!,:lol: oh, I did practice the growling on the DH...didn't want to lose my powers! Hahaha. I still got it! 

TJ, thanks for,the compliments on my horses....we are getting there...rainn's face is growing more and more hair, and JayJay is filing out nicely. 

Koolio, beautiful property!

Critter, did you help with the hay? My niece JUST filled her other chair. She's particular too! :wink:

Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## roseann

Hello, I have reverted to lurking the last few weeks. Took on some odd jobs to make some extra cash for my vacation next week and I have almost been to tired to even read. So was catching up today and saw a post on trail riding safety...just what I needed something else to freak me out. I am still nervous about taking my new horse on new trails and coupled with a paralizing fear of heights(trailwise, not horse) I am stressing out a lot. Very excited though. Love being in the mountians. 
We had to change our destination and the new place we are camping at, a friend has actually ridden before so I feel much better about trails with horrid dropoffs. There wont be any if we avoid one particular trail. My friend loves that stuff but she is aware of my fears and I hope the other trails are enough to keep her happy. 
I have been working as a groundskeeper at a B&B early in the day, then the extreme mid-day heat, followed by evening thunderstorms has kept me from riding and I am worried my mare will be be out of shape for 3-4 days of riding at a higher elevation. She was only getting light riding before that. I dont know how much riding each day we will be doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

roseann said:


> Hello, I have reverted to lurking the last few weeks. Took on some odd jobs to make some extra cash for my vacation next week and I have almost been to tired to even read. So was catching up today and saw a post on trail riding safety...just what I needed something else to freak me out. I am still nervous about taking my new horse on new trails and coupled with a paralizing fear of heights(trailwise, not horse) I am stressing out a lot. Very excited though. Love being in the mountians.
> We had to change our destination and the new place we are camping at, a friend has actually ridden before so I feel much better about trails with horrid dropoffs. There wont be any if we avoid one particular trail. My friend loves that stuff but she is aware of my fears and I hope the other trails are enough to keep her happy.
> I have been working as a groundskeeper at a B&B early in the day, then the extreme mid-day heat, followed by evening thunderstorms has kept me from riding and I am worried my mare will be be out of shape for 3-4 days of riding at a higher elevation. She was only getting light riding before that. I dont know how much riding each day we will be doing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a great vacation is on the horizion. The new horse, has it any experience trail riding. If I revert to trekking its what we call it. Heights scare the crap out of me to, but I have learnt that at times one has to let the horse have its head and trust it. If that was me I would, and have at times, tucked my horse in behind the more experienced one and let it follow. Another way to look at the fitness of the horse it won't have energy left over to give you a hard time. As long as its sound they are tougher than we think. 

Now there are two actions I take before a ride and they are secret so please don't share. My water bottle often has a little more than water in it if you get my drift and I set out with two, one for the ride out and the other for the return, and of course back at camp the top up. I know one is not surposed to drink and drive, but really it's not driving is it. And the second helper is prozac. I take one before bed at around midnight so the effect is still in there at breakfast. Bacon eggs and black sausage with a cup of tea of coffee fortified with that special water from the canteen. Swing up into the saddle, the mix of the two numbs the fear and I have a great time. Nah I don't do that, I only fortify the coffee at breakfast. Have a great holiday Roseann wish I was going with you all.


----------



## roseann

My guys at dinner tonight. Shadow is the Appy gelding(22yrs) and Geisha(9) is the sooty palamino, a Missouri Foxtrotter. Threw in a shot of my lionhead doe Primrose.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Another way to look at the fitness of the horse it won't have energy left over to give you a hard time.


I think I like your philosophy Stan. :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

good evening how are you all 
nice to be here


----------



## AuthorDanaReynolds

I sold my horses 4 years ago because I thought I was getting too old... I bought one of them back last week. I missed him too much!


----------



## roseann

Good advise Stan. The previous owner used her in the mountians for hunting trips. Basically she sat in her field for 11 months then then 2-3 times in the fall he would load her up and they would go hunting for two or three weeks at a time. He used her for riding and packing. I have ridden her on some steep hills out behind my house and she does seem to know whats she is doing. My friends horse is very experienced on the trails and is also in great condition as he is an endurance horse. The trails will be shared with mountian bikers and there are some photos on line. They look nice and smooth.
So I am hoping she will be fine. I certianly have given her more work than the previous owner and I still have a week to get some ride time in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I think I like your philosophy Stan. :lol:


Works with Stella


----------



## Stan

roseann said:


> Good advise Stan. The previous owner used her in the mountians for hunting trips. Basically she sat in her field for 11 months then then 2-3 times in the fall he would load her up and they would go hunting for two or three weeks at a time. He used her for riding and packing. I have ridden her on some steep hills out behind my house and she does seem to know whats she is doing. My friends horse is very experienced on the trails and is also in great condition as he is an endurance horse. The trails will be shared with mountian bikers and there are some photos on line. They look nice and smooth.
> So I am hoping she will be fine. I certianly have given her more work than the previous owner and I still have a week to get some ride time in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You will be fine that horse knows what to do and I think its fitness may surprise you. The amount of riders that attend the treks we go on that have never had their horse of flat ground would surprise you. 

Then they fall off because the horse does not know how to handle hill country and nore do they. At least one has to be experienced. It surprises me how many don't realise the horse has to learn how to go up and down hills and blame the orginisers of the trek that it is to hard. Thats what trekking is. It also has to learn how to push through bush and not be scared. Your horse sounds like it knows all it needs, so give it some hill riding in prep and you and the horse are going to have a great time. They really do enjoy a ride where they have to think. I have found our horses get interested when we ride the forests and bush but in the paddocks play up because they are bored.


----------



## nvr2many

Thanks TJ but actually she is a Trakehner (warmblood) but still huge. I guess some drafts can weigh a ton (2000 lbs) yikes! Glad you enjoyed the joke too. I about died when I read it! Had to share! 

Stan, thanks for posting as I have missed you. And beautiful grand baby! 

Alex, where are youuuuuuuuuuu?? 

Roseann, love your pictures. Bunny is cute as heck!!


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone good to be here again


----------



## Country Woman

I am not too old but too out of shape


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> I am not too old but too out of shape


 
My wife keeps on telling me i'm out of shape I keep telling her round is a shape:lol: I have lost a few pounds though. Soup for three evening meals in a row each week.

Wet weather fashon parade


----------



## Celeste

Love the pic Stan! Great outfit.


----------



## Farmchic

Don't have much time have to get groceries then back to the barn but Hey Nickermaker, here's a thought- are you sure that when you collect the reins to mount you are not flexing him too much toward you? Like maybe he thinks he should turn? Just a thought. Personally I like my horse to be flexed toward me when I get on but maybe he's not use to that and he thinks he should turn? Also, I have a couple of horse that if you just look at their hindquarters they will move them over because they have been taught to keep that butt away from me. These are just a couple of things that came to my mind when I read your post.

How's everyone else? Is Alex missing? Maybe she ran off with her baseball sweetie? Maybe she couldn't stand to be w/o him? 



I have got to MAKE myself get done in the barn because I am so sick of painting. Hopefully today will be the last day. My neck and back are killing me, I need to be done.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Guesswhat? jayJay was a TOTALLY difference horse today!! I went dressed to just 'practice' STAND, so I was in shorts! ( thank goodness I keep my boots at the barn)

So, anyway, I saddled him up and practiced like last night...just standing by the stirrups saying STAND. He stood, I gave a little treat. Did that a few times...even tried it in various locations...he stood. Progressed to putting my foot in the stirrup...he stood! Decided to hop on...he stood!:lol: this is all from the ground mind you, bc I was going to try the mounting block...which I did try later...after I took a tiny spin around the back field!!. Heck, I was on, why not!!:wink:

So, I don't know if I had the saddle on too far forward yesterday, treats worked, or our little training session last night worked, or what, but there was absolutely zero spinning!! . But I am relieved today went better! 

Oh, and STAN, I used my authoritative teacher voice to say STAND, not my DW voice! Hahaha:wink:

Farmchic, actually I don't pick up the reins at all when I mount, they are laying on his neck right infront of my hand....he seems to move more when you do pick them up...who knows what took place where he was at....anyway, once I'm up he stands nice and quiet until I give a teeny tiny squeeze of my legs...gosh he is light on the legs...which is super nice. I also agree Farmchic, he does move his hindquarters over nice when I approach back there, that is why I practiced going back by his barrel and saying STAND. . My thots exactly like yours.

We will practice again tomorrow! 

Have a good day all! Off to battle the grocery store crowds....ICK! It's really hot here too!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad Jay Jay decided to behave. I leased an appendix registered quarter horse that was a wonderful dressage horse for about a year. He was 16.3 and even with a mounting block, he really needed to hold still while I mounted. His owner told me to keep sugar cubes in my pocket. I would show him one before I mounted and he would stand like a statue. Then he would reach back and get his sugar. Without treats, he wiggled.

How are Jay Jay's feet?


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I'm glad Jay Jay decided to behave. I leased an appendix registered quarter horse that was a wonderful dressage horse for about a year. He was 16.3 and even with a mounting block, he really needed to hold still while I mounted. His owner told me to keep sugar cubes in my pocket. I would show him one before I mounted and he would stand like a statue. Then he would reach back and get his sugar. Without treats, he wiggled.
> 
> How are Jay Jay's feet?


 
Well in the absence of, i'm going to jump right on in and do an Alex. No No No Sugar is not a natural food for a horse and a bad habbit. it may work with kids but a horse heavens above.

now I'v finished with the Alex impersonation to which I expect she will have a read and respond in kind.

I don't think giving the horse a treat of sugar because it has done what was asked is a good thing. I think a scratch on the cheek and kind words work just as well. I once gave Savannah treats for doing what was asked and for just being. I would walk out to the paddock just to give her a treat untill one day i did not have a treat for her and she chucked a paddy and tried to bite me which I responded with a fist in her nose. 

Now that was not fare to the horse as I had taught her to expect a treat, and her responce was normal when it was not forthcoming. I continued to give treats but on the ground so the association with my hand or pocket was broken.

If my horse was taught by being given treats then I would ween him off that by a sugar treat one time then the next a scratch and kind words untill the kind words were all that was required. Not knocking any one really but i do see it as a safety measure. Imagine the horse trying to poke its head into ones pocket. Cute untill it bites. Also, who wants to be on the back of a 1400 pound horse having a sugar rush

Now I know this works as Roslyn used that method on me when courting. I would get the odd treat for getting it right but as the years went by I have been weened of the treats and the scratch behind the ear and am **** lucky to get a kind word.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Thats marriage


----------



## Celeste

Sugar is to a horse like Jack Daniels is to a man.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Sugar is to a horse like Jack Daniels is to a man.


 
Yes, and both can lead to bad behavour not to mention habbit forming. I personaly don't have a problem with Jack as I spill most of it down the front of my shirt. But the rocks. Now that can cool one down real quick when it enters the shirt, and the melt heading south.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha. Celeste, I guess what you re saying is it could made them mean...or butter in your hands....:wink:

I do what you are mentioning Stan. I have sugar FREE treats in my pocket. :lol: apple flavored, My horses never know when they are going to get one. But for this training purpose, I wanted strong reinforcement to get him to stand. Just like when training a dog, at the beginning when they do TRY, I reward with a treat and a rub. They the treats become intermittent, but the good boy and rub stays constant. It works with my dog....it works with my students as well..:shock: ok, I don't pat my students...Stan, that's just wrong! :-shock::lol: I do give an exuberant YEAH, that's it!! And a high five.

Yes, many people believe this treat idea is wrong, but my guys don't nibble or bite....they will sniff to see if something is in my hand, but bc it's inconsistent, they are OK with it. They wait for the rub or walk away.

So..it worked today, we will see what tomorrow brings...

Celeste thanks for asking about JayJay's feet. I am seeing heels and frogs beginning to shed...and from what I have read, that is what I want. The healthy stuff is pushing to the top. This makes me excited bc the farrier was saying his frogs were shrunken, and that to him is a sign of navicular....but..I believe this could be due to the thrush!! I've started treating twice a day. It said you could for bad cases. Those back feet are the worst. He rides sound. Even at a gallop....I HAD to try! Lol. But just a short distance...it does something nasty to my back. :-(

I'm going to print some stuff off I found for my farrier to read. He's Amish, so he doesn't have the access of information as we do....he goes to conferences and stuff, but he welcomed the info. 

Hot,hot,and muggy here. Got the grocery shopping complete. Of course I saw several people I knew.....the good and bad of a small town. 

Hope you are all well....quiet here lately!


----------



## Stan

Taking a day off work I had a very minor medical procedure yesterday they took a lump of skin of my head. Now that in its self is no big deal, but when stiching up the hole it felt like they had lifted my ears up half an inch. I did mention they could tighten the wrinkles. My doctor, a Lady, and I use the discription lightly, passed a comment on wrinkles that I can not publish. She said I would have a surprised look on my face and spent the next couple of minutes chortling to her self. I surpose if they tightened the skin on the back of my head it would have had the effect of lifting my **** back up to its rightfull position on the base of my back bone. However my head is sore and still bleeding a little so that was all the excuse I needed to take the day off. 

Monty Roberts has a training session on hooking on. Bugs did it automatically but I am not sure what it was I did to get that from Him. When I brought Bugs on his very first day with me we were at a trek. I took him around on a lead and got him used to all the other horses and to doing what I asked and I now wonder if that impressed upon him I was the leader Hense his attitude now. But then he is a male, and they are so easy to get along with. (Little shot.)

Where i'm going with this is Stella. If I can find a way to get her to hook on then a large amount of her attitude will go. So today its spend money on one of Monty Roberts courses and try and learn somthing new.

There is a down side. I will still have to sell Stella. Or will I, don't you just hate horse ownership. Having them outside the window is a pain. One gets to see and experience all the interaction on a daily basis as opposed to keeping them at stables/barn where contact is every few days. I think its called hooking on. We get attached to the horse.:shock: 

Well I'm not going to get any sympathy from SWMBO for my pain today, the sheep got into her garden this morning. However I can turn it to my advantage and respond to her request for me to make a cup of coffee. No dear I have a head ache:lol:

Cheers all.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all
KNicker Sounds Like your Doing Great with JJ

Stan I am calling you a Jack abuser your Cut off No more jack for you

Hubby was at Fair with his kids yesterday and they all did Great. lots of Ribbons. they show Dogs and Horses. I have not uploaded pictures. Sorry

we have been Haying like mad. looks like we will have about 2400 bales. twice what normally comes out of it

here are a couple pictures....



the BO's coming back from taking the food to the guy running the tractor


----------



## Celeste

Stan, sorry that your head hurts. You should eat a sugar cube. One won't hurt. Or to be on the safe side, maybe a shot of Jack?


----------



## Cacowgirl

A barn full of lovely hay is a sight to warm the heart of a horseman. Will this be enough to sustain you till next season? Is some of it for sale? Sure looks like a nice crop.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan I hope you feel better soon CA it I hope will last till next summer we shall see. I think there is about 2400 to 2700 there I should find out tonight. there will be 2 barns full of it. Hope everyone has a great 4th of July I'm not sure I'll be on or not. My family is gon camping but I am helping the horse rescue tomorrow in the parade Hope to get some pictures of some Really cute ponies and a mini Donkey,


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I was gone for a little while on vacation (London and Paris) with the family (including my Mom).

We came back Monday night. Last night, Ev was allowed to ride for the first time in 6+ weeks. This was the first time she was allowed to ride Marcus since we bought him. Unrelated to riding, her leg is REALLY swelled. The therapist wants her to see the Dr. I'm hoping she's allowed to keep riding.

I need to get caught back up.


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, Bugs is a neutered male. All us ladies on here would agree completely with you that they are easy to get along with. It's the intact males that are the problem. In horses as in humans. So, you see, the solution is right in front of you. More or less. Pun intended, LOL. 

Celeste, I have a wiggler, too - he is highly food motivated and I used horse nuggets to impress upon him that standing still was the desired behavior, and to this day climb up on the mounting block, futz with the saddle, scratch his rump, and whatever - he remembers that he is to stand. He's the greenest one I own but the best at standing at the block. No treats needed these days. 

Nicker, it's great to hear how Jay Jay is progressing; he really seems to be a super horse and you're lucky to have found him. Glad to hear that the feet are coming along, and I'm very optimistic that he's just thrushy and not navicular; still fingers crossed on that. Also, his attitude - definitely a quick learner and eager to please. Both of those are priceless! 

Critter, lovely hay - wow. We have been trying to get someone to bale ours (DH can mow and rake with our own equipment) but no one is available for a small acreage. Finally thinking we'll just buy from the neighbor and 'waste' our pasture with mowing and grazing. Fortunately hay is plentiful at the moment...

Today is my birthday; DH and I both took the day off and he dragged me to the implement dealer to decide on a tractor. We are upgrading from a Kubota 28 HP 2 WD to a Case, 55 HP, 4WD, with a front loader. Then had a nice lunch in town on the way home and we stopped in my favorite vet/tack/pet store as part of the deal for DH getting to tractor shop today - he didn't whine once about how long I was taking, LOL. I took a nap and was going to take a ride but we had a downpour so that didn't happen. Maybe tomorrow! We're taking a road trip this weekend to Illinois for the "Horse Progress Days" - our first time, should be interesting. 

Have a safe and happy 4th of July!


----------



## tjtalon

peek peek like like,welcome home AnotherHorseDad,hope your Ev will be ok.
..................where's Alex?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Birthday Ladytrails!!!!

So glad,you got to go tack/horsey shopping! What fun!!!

Yes, keep,your fingers crossed...still. We aren't out of the woods.:-|. There is one back one that is BAD! But...we will keep treating! And...yes, you are right, he JayJay has a big heart, tries real,hard,a dn seems to learn fast!! . Makes me happy!!

Welcome back AHD!!

Been busy cooking for a picnic tomorrow...so I am a bit bushed....and I want to wake up early to ride...if the rain stops. :-(. So I am roger and out!!

Have a good all!


----------



## AlexS

No time to catch up - so more just saying hi. Spent the day in cooking hell today with my MIL, yesterday Mum and Mike left. Tomorrow, more cooking hell. 

Miss you all, hope you are all well. and then all have a good 4th of July for those it applies to.


----------



## Hunter65

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Happy 4 of July to all my American friends 

have a great day stay cool and safe


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Birthday Ladytrails have an awesome day


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Back AHD hope you had a good time


----------



## nvr2many

Happy Birthday late LT and Happy Fourth to everyone!!! Will catch up later but wanted to check in and say hello to my favorite bunch!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy 4th of July everyone!! 

Had a nice ride this morning. JayJay STOOD still for me to mount up!! Yippee!

I don't know of he is feeling better, but he was more alert today. Looking twice at things he's seen before. Jumped a little, and I mean a little when a ground hog shuffled threw the weeds. This is different reactions than before.. He typically lumbers along half dead...today a bit more up. Any thoughts. feeling better? Testing? Like I said, not really bad, but 'different'. Oh, and I had to hide the halter behind my back today to catch him!! That's a first!, ******!!:wink:

Hoping everyone has great weather for picnics and fireworks! . God Bless the USA!!:thumbsup:

Have a good day!


----------



## Celeste

He is most likely feeling better and testing you a little. From all you said, he is a great horse. Just don't let him intimidate you. I don't think he means it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Celeste, that's kinda what I am thinking too. The one thing I can say...is I'm not afraid, like I have been with other horses...but I am cautious...as I still feel like I totally don't know him yet. I felt like it took a good 6 weeks until Rainn was 'herself'. Funny, that's about how long I find the kiddos take to settle into school too!


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, I agree with Celeste. Would also point out that if your neigihborhood is like mine, there are random fireworks going off and they can't tell where they're coming from. He can hear them even if you can't. Be careful and alert, but don't be alarmed. (PS - That's probably what Jay Jay is saying to himself, LOL.)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes!! LT, you are right! I never thot of that, but now that you bring it up,I recall hearing a couple booms in the far distance. One he jumped a bit to....you guys are so smart!!

What would I do without ya?


----------



## nvr2many

Well, I am caught up reading but not with telling how wonderful a day yesterday was. Morning ride with DH while waiting for the farrier. We got a lot of WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE factor in! I love that!!! Then went for a swim in the pond, a little together time, dinner, dessert, and topped it off with a walk through the vineyard. Now keep in mind that was a workout walk not a stroll, lol. But everything was great!!! 

Now for today, well...................... decided to hop on Ashley bareback and go for a ride. Went up to check out the road that goes behind the pond since the gates were open and I didn't have to get off. Once through I decided to go up this really steep hill to check out where FIL moved his horses and after that I do not know what happened! Ashley was unsettled and nervous I didn't want to go back down the steep hill (that we loped up) and was gonna go through the trees along the fence to get back down. Back to her being nervous, she spun around then backed us into the low hanging fir trees, ouch! Then turned to the right and started walking right into branches that well, clothes lined me!! I was like oh **** and ducked and decided to slide off the side of her. Hit the ground on my bad foot, scuffed up my shin, banged the side of my knee (it still feels weird) and wondered how I was gonna get back on this 17.2 hh horse! I said, dammit Ashley as we limped down the hill over to the 50 chevy and used the tire (no bed on the old truck) to mount back up. Thank God she stood for that. 

On way home I decided even tho my leg was stinging I was not going right home. So went through the vineyard, saw my farrier (he works with the drafts that belong to the vineyard) talked for a bit and on we went up the back side of the vineyard and back home. 

Don't think I am hurt too bad to slow me down much but does hurt. 

Anyway, that was my morning. Called DH and asked if he would so stalls for me tonight when getting home while I cook dinner. Of course, he says, . 

Guess I had to fall (or slide) off sometime! Gah! I have some pics to post of my last two days and will do that a bit later, or tomorrow. Need to get ready to go see fireworks tonight! FUN!

Take care all!


----------



## Critter sitter

hi all I have pictures I will post tomorrow

Hope all had great day

I will post the Cuteness overload tomorrow


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!!
> 
> Had a nice ride this morning. JayJay STOOD still for me to mount up!! Yippee!
> 
> I don't know of he is feeling better, but he was more alert today. Looking twice at things he's seen before. Jumped a little, and I mean a little when a ground hog shuffled threw the weeds. This is different reactions than before.. He typically lumbers along half dead...today a bit more up. Any thoughts. feeling better? Testing? Like I said, not really bad, but 'different'. Oh, and I had to hide the halter behind my back today to catch him!! That's a first!, ******!!:wink:
> 
> Hoping everyone has great weather for picnics and fireworks! . God Bless the USA!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Have a good day!


Yep I agree he is trying you on and it may go on for a while. If the crackers made you feel uneasy he would sence that. Bugs has been with me 6 months now and not had the riding he should of had. He follows but there is a but floating around in him. He is trying it on. 

We don't lunge our horses we expect to be able to catch them, saddle up and ride, and expect them to behave themselves. Most of the time its O/K but when I get the horse and its head stays high I walk it for a few minutes stopping and starting, backwards a couple of times, left and right turns while on my way to the saddling area. 

This gets there attention and I find they calm down while being saddled. Saddle on, climb on, and all bloody hell breaks loose. I forgot to tighten the saddle. Nah having you on. Ill lay odds JJ is feeling better and beginning to feel like moving. Don't take any notice if he is now seeing things for the second time and reacting he has just got his eyes open.

There is something you may want to consider, if he feels he has to be the leader he will react with flight responce. Not that he will take off, but he may feel he has to protect, therefor he will react to what ever is around, where last week he ignored. Feed can warm them up. I don't feed gain, or any feed with molasses they don't need the sugar but I do give a mineral suplement high in magnesium.

You will have a great time on JJ. He is alive and willing, he is also in new country. Different sights and sounds and smells that he may not be used to. 
Horses are like teenagers, always trying it on.:shock:

enough rambling
Cheers


----------



## Stan

No i do not have more to say. I just changed my avatar to something more fitting and wanted to see if it worked.

But in passing another thought

IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES, THEN YOU'LL BE TOO AFRAID TO COUGH.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: o/k i'm going


----------



## Hunter65

Off to our property for the weekend. Haven't been there in almost a year. So excited to have a campfire. Gotta take the boat up so we can haul Hunter up next month.

Here is my little show pony yesterday
















Then he did some jumping. They are getting bigger. Considering he is so green and has only been jumping for a couple of months 1 or 2 times a week he is doing very well. The first one he jumped he looked like a deer but he figured it out.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151679553983080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater


----------



## Stan

Anyone having issues on this page I keep getting messages of script running and if I turn it off the browser will run faster. But it keeps on turning on again.

This is only happening on horse forum and is not happening on any other site I visit.

Just thought I'd ask you all befor I pull out what is left of my hair and throw the computer out the window.


----------



## nvr2many

I have not noticed anything. :shock:


----------



## jaydee

Just passing through *Stan*- but its happening on my HF too - not on anything else so not just you


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> I have not noticed anything. :shock:


 
Thanks for that. Its happening every couple of minutes all I can put it down to is being in New Zealand where the governement is trying to change the law on spying on NZ citizens perhaps they feel threatened by all of the talk about horses and TA TAs and weight issues not to mention health. Hope they like my avatar. The whole time it took to writ the responce no interference but when I'm viewing the other pages on the forum its keeps on popping up.

Its 7-25 am Saturday and time to get on with life. Shopping, dishes from breakfast, the washing and vacum cleaning not to mention make he bed, repairs, to fences and feed the horses. That should take half an hour then its playtime. Notice how quick I get through the house chores. Men can do anything. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

jaydee said:


> Just passing through *Stan*- but its happening on my HF too - not on anything else so not just you


That makes me feel better I'm not going mad but is our governement spying on you to.:shock::lol::lol:

I think Horse forum may have a problem with their programme.

I know what it is, the americas cup racing is due to start in a couple of days and they are checking to see if coded secrets are being passed on about the condition of the boats. Now that really is rambling, thats how annoying it is becoming. But while im writing no pop up message only when viewing.:shock:


----------



## Celeste

Your government doesn't spy on us. Our own government spies on us. They are probably spying on you too. I don't think the spying did it because my computer is fine. When in doubt, restart the computer. It cures a lot of computer ailments.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey everyone. 

here are the pictures I promised .
I helped with a set up of float and horses for a parade 
this is a horse rescue and some of the mini's they have.

First is Lil Bit he is 4 mo old
His mama kicked him at birth and the Breeder called rescue and said to come get him




this is Honey! I just loved this Mini Donk!


----------



## Critter sitter

Here is Butterscotch she was so sweet while we did her hair


And Beauty she was sweet Notice the lady holding her and her lead rope. I had to remind her that this was not a dog. She is a dog volunteer not a horse one


they also had Flip flops on.. And the one girl did get stepped on . lucky not to get hurt.


----------



## Critter sitter

forgot to mention Lil Bit is blind in one eye. from his moms kick He took to the bucket at birth and has done great he is a bit spoiled and nippy I had to give him a few taps to stop him from being nippy.
this is the side that was kicked. he looks normal other than being blind in that eye,


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have the script running problem, also-to stop it I click on the bar far right, then click stop script, than back on the bar. Check at the top that it has stopped then I can move the page up & down. When I go to the next page-I have to do it all over again. A major PITA!


----------



## Cacowgirl

CS- all the critters look so cute all decked out for the 4th! DH spent the day getting another motor attached to our house water pump as the old one was about to go out due to the freeze we had earlier this year, that caused a leak, & subsequent corrosion. So glad he, w/the help of his Dad, can fix things like this.


----------



## Country Woman

cute pictures everyone


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, here are a few pics from Wed. McKinley (Kinley) could not stand it when he was not included in the pedicure that Ashley was getting..... Have to laugh....

Kinley looking through the gate in the barn............










Ashley standing for Pedi...............










Pathetic Kinley from inside looking at us.............. Poor baby! 










Bah ha ha ha...


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> I have the script running problem, also-to stop it I click on the bar far right, then click stop script, than back on the bar. Check at the top that it has stopped then I can move the page up & down. When I go to the next page-I have to do it all over again. A major PITA!


 
I've only got it while at the horse forum but it is a **** pain.


----------



## Stan

Due to the slow growing grass over the past week. Not enough sunlight, I let the horses into the yard to munch on the lawn. SWMBO is not home. Stella bless her has again got into the veg garden. She does tip toe around but it does not matter how gentle she tries to be the evidence is always there. Thank heaven Roslyn is not coming home in daylight and will leave early in the morning, not finding out the garden has been pruned until Monday when I am safely at work.

Bugs Now I think I have a problem he is running around like a mad thing, not his normal behavour. It could be today is fine and the sun is out or he is developing a bit of an attitude. So on the basis he is developing attitude I need someone to come on over and take him for a ride. Get the bumps out of him befor I get on. Any takers.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Now, the fourth of July bareback ride....... From tacking up and random pics along the way.


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Due to the slow growing grass over the past week. Not enough sunlight, I let the horses into the yard to munch on the lawn. SWMBO is not home. Stella bless her has again got into the veg garden. She does tip toe around but it does not matter how gentle she tries to be the evidence is always there. Thank heaven Roslyn is not coming home in daylight and will leave early in the morning, not finding out the garden has been pruned until Monday when I am safely at work.
> 
> Bugs Now I think I have a problem he is running around like a mad thing, not his normal behavour. It could be today is fine and the sun is out or he is developing a bit of an attitude. So on the basis he is developing attitude I need someone to come on over and take him for a ride. Get the bumps out of him befor I get on. Any takers.:lol::lol::lol:


I will do it Stan. No problem! Be right there :thumbsup:.

I get a big kick out of you letting the horses out when Ros is not around only to know you will be in big trouble later, lol.


----------



## corgi

I would love to see NZ one day Stan! I will come down and ride Bugs for you!

Who am I kidding? My lack of confidence would make Bugs a very happy boy. He would have my number the minute I climbed aboard. 

Isabella had her second myofascial release treatment this morning. The first one worked miracles on her back end so today was concentrated on her neck and shoulders. She is such a good girl..standing perfectly still in the barn aisle without being tied while the therapist is manipulating those tissues. When the myofascia would release, Isabella's eyes would roll back and her lip would droop and she would give a huge sigh. 

I can't wait to ride her tomorrow night. After the last treatment, she was so willing to do anything I asked of her and really wanted to canter all over the farm. The therapist said she may not need another treatment. It was definitely worth the money I spent.

She has to rest for 24 hours so I rode the BO's paso fino again tonight! What a hoot! He is such a confidence builder. When you cross water on him he doesn't hesitate. He puts his feet anywhere. Every step he takes is a confident one. I find that when I get on Isabella after riding the paso, I am a better rider and she senses it.

Tomorrow night may be a very good ride!

Enjoying the pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## nvr2many

Ladona, would you mind explaining to me what you are doing to Isabella? I think I missed it.


----------



## corgi

nvr2many said:


> Ladona, would you mind explaining to me what you are doing to Isabella? I think I missed it.


Isabella has been experiencing a lot of stiffness from what I thought was arthritis. She has been on joint supplements and an all natural pain reliever. (B-L Pellets)

But lately she seemed to be getting worse and I didn't want to start adequan injections. I belong to a Virginia Horses facebook group and someone suggested I check out MFR therapy.

I contacted a local certified therapist who came out 3 weeks ago. I did not give her a lot of info beforehand. I just said that my horse had been diagnosed with arthritis and told her that my vet said it was fine to try more natural treatments.

She watched her walk and immediately told me that Isabella's right hip was higher than her left which was throwing her entire body out of whack. She also had me watch her walk from the side and take notice of now her spine had ZERO movement and that the spine should be fluid when she walks.

She worked on her for over an hour and when she was done, Izzy's hips were even and her spine was moving beautifully. If I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes, I wouldn't believe it.

Myofascia is like scar tissue that builds up and hinders movement, making horses ( and humans) compensate in other ways, causing issues and pain. MFR breaks up or releases the tissue and frees up the movement once again.

It is an approach that is starting to gain popularity because it can lessen the use of medications and injections and is 100% natural. 

I totally see a difference in her movement. She has always been so "tense" and I have discovered it is because she has a lot of myofascia, probably from the years of being a polo pony. 

Here is a link to the therapist I used. It has more info. She also works on people.

Equine Myofascial Release Therapy - Virginia's Proactive Wellness Concepts - Prince William County, VA and surrounding areas


----------



## nvr2many

Wow, that is awesome. I remember you posting about her hips being off but not the whole story. Thanks! I am very happy for you both! After her first treatment and before this one were her hips off again or just a follow up treatment?? I guess I am wondering if they stayed fixed.


----------



## corgi

nvr2many said:


> Wow, that is awesome. I remember you posting about her hips being off but not the whole story. Thanks! I am very happy for you both! After her first treatment and before this one were her hips off again or just a follow up treatment?? I guess I am wondering if they stayed fixed.


Her hips were still even..she just did a followup to make sure the myofascia was still released. The good thing about the type of treatment is that for the most part,once the tissue has been released, it stays released unless another injury caused it to tighten again. Today she quickly worked on the hip area and then started working her way forward. At one point she found some tight tissues above the rib cage and started working on releasing them and started smiling and told me to come put my hand under hers.

The muscles and tissues were jumping all around..it felt like a baby kicking. I said "OMG..what is that?" And she said it was the myofascia releasing. It slowed down and then stopped completely and I looked at Izzy's face and she was licking and chewing and sighed really loud.


----------



## corgi

Look at this really short video of her face during the treatment! Look at that lower lip!!!! Think she was enjoying it? LOL


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ *priceless!*


----------



## Stan

*The vege patch*

Im fighting for my survival here and I have roped off the vege patch so Stella cant get a second go at it. Love the photos of the ride around the vinyard and would love to come back to the states one day but I doubt that will happen. So much I did not see on my last visit.
I have this ongoing discussion with the Roslyn and that is what is wrong with having the horses mow the lawns. They do a good job, leave a deposit that is good for the vege garden and also trim the trees as they go. Threw in a photo of James.

The north westerlies are beginning to blow which has the effect of making every thing move around the house That may be unsettling the horses. 
Nah come on over and settle bugs for me. Corgi you can jump on Stella she is dependable you can rely on her to dart this way then that way all in all a great workout then she will get over it and take you for a ride. Thats why my saddle has a handle on it :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Ok, what is everyone doing???? I am bored and still have 2 hours before DH gets home from his mandatory OT.


----------



## AlexS

Corgi, I am a chiro convert too. I couldn't figure out what the heck was wrong with Lucas, so started with a massage therapist (As they are cheaper), and they said chiro. I have seen a massive change. 

Critter, are they your mini's, I am thinking no, but are you using the same farrier - if so, you might want to rethink that, their feet don't look good at all, they are way too long on the toe, and too low on the heel. 


Stan, I'll come ride Bugs for you. Wish this was a sincere offer though, I would if you were local.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Corgi, I am a chiro convert too. I couldn't figure out what the heck was wrong with Lucas, so started with a massage therapist (As they are cheaper), and they said chiro. I have seen a massive change.
> 
> Critter, are they your mini's, I am thinking no, but are you using the same farrier - if so, you might want to rethink that, their feet don't look good at all, they are way too long on the toe, and too low on the heel.
> 
> 
> Stan, I'll come ride Bugs for you. Wish this was a sincere offer though, I would if you were local.


Any time you are in this neck of the woods you, and anyone else for that matter are welcome to make contact and take Bugs or Stella out for a ride. I might even be able to get some of our locals to go along and we could hit the bush, forest and the beach. Its a great ride and one needs to hang on. Hence my saddle has a handle. Up there for thinking down there for dancing:lol: You will have to be able to ride a western saddle or an Australian stock saddle. It gets a little steep in places and we have found most of those that have a fall are riding English GP saddles. Need that handle to hang onto.:lol:


----------



## Farmchic

Hey all. Busy weekend here. Barn is about 99% done YEAH!!! Now on to next project. Big sigh. 

What is your favorite horse quote? 

Alex what were you cooking?

More later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> Hey all. Busy weekend here. Barn is about 99% done YEAH!!! Now on to next project. Big sigh.
> 
> What is your favorite horse quote?
> 
> Alex what were you cooking?
> 
> More later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
My horses don't talk. Wish they could. What is your horses favorite quote.

I know i'm in one of those moods.:lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Mine.......

To ride a horse is to ride the sky. ~Author Unknown


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone so good to be here again 
and reading all the stories


----------



## corgi

I have two favorite horse quotes:

Courage is being scared to death and saddling up anyway.- John Wayne

Aint nothing better than riding a fine horse through new country- Augustus McCrae in Lonesome Dove


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I spent the morning at a horse show. Ev couldn't ride, but we helped out and she was able to spend some time with Marcus. All in all, it was a great day.


----------



## AlexS

Farmchic said:


> Alex what were you cooking?
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





A simply stupid amount of food. It was 3 solid days, and 2 evenings of cooking. 

3 deserts, the type that are little square bits, once cut up. Key lime, chocolate and peanut butter and a chewy molasses type one. 
Baked beans
2 Chillies, one spicy, one not. 
A ham and bean dish
A spicy cabbage soup
Pin wheels wraps
Fruit trays
Veg trays
Deviled eggs
Potato salad
Macaroni salad
A hot German potato salad which is sour like sourkraut

I think that was it.


----------



## Celeste

So Alex, what time should we arrive for dinner?


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I know, right??


----------



## AlexS

Laugh, it's over, sorry. It was all for the 4th of July. Technically, I was the assistant cook to my MIL, but she has mobility issues, so I was doing the bulk of it, just her way. 

We are all going over there tomorrow to attack the leftovers. 

The thing is though, I hate to cook. I can cook, and am pretty decent, I just don't enjoy it.


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> The thing is though, I hate to cook. I can cook, and am pretty decent, I just don't enjoy it.


I feel the same way. I am not much on cooking. I don't mind making desserts occasionally just so that I can pig out on them.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Would you be willing to share the hot potato salad recipe.


----------



## AlexS

Sure Dave, I will get it for you tomorrow. I did all the cooking at my inlaws house, but will get a copy of it tomorrow.


----------



## nvr2many

I would love it too!


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I spent the morning at a horse show. Ev couldn't ride, but we helped out and she was able to spend some time with Marcus. All in all, it was a great day.


Hey Dave have you climbed on the horse yet. Father and daughter on the trail sounds good to me for a future plan.


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> Would you be willing to share the hot potato salad recipe.


Dave, ask Brad, I understand from a reilable informant he is the brains in the kitchen. Or was I mistaken Alex..:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol: 









Still in that mood.


----------



## Stan

*The madam opened the brothel door in Winnipeg and saw a rather dignified, well-dressed, good-looking man in his late forties or early fifties. 


"May I help you sir?" she asked. 

The man replied, "I want to see Valerie." 

"Sir, Valerie is one of our most expensive ladies. 


Perhaps you would prefer someone else" said the madam. 

He replied, "No, I must see Valerie."

Just then, Valerie appeared and announced to the man she charged $5000 a visit. Without hesitation, the man pulled out five thousand dollars 
and gave it to Valerie, and they went upstairs.* *

After an hour, the man calmly left. 

The next night, the man appeared again, once more demanding to see Valerie. 

Valerie explained that no one had ever come back two nights in a row as she was too expensive. 

"There are no discounts. The price is still $5000." 

Again, the man pulled out the money, gave it to Valerie, and they went upstairs. 

After an hour, he left. *

*
The following night the man was there yet again. 

Everyone was astounded that he had come for a third consecutive night, but he paid Valerie * *and they went upstairs.*


*After their session, Valerie said to the man,* *"No one has ever been with me three nights in a row."* *"Where are you from?"**

The man replied, * *" New Brunswick ." 
**

"Really," she said. * *"I have family in New Brunswick ." 
**

"I know." the man said. * *"Your sister died, and I am her attorney." * *"She asked me to give you your $15,000 inheritance." *

*The moral of the story is that* *three (3) things in life are certain*:

*1. Death*
*2. Taxes*
*3. **Being screwed by a lawyer!*



If I have offended I am sorry.

I may get a telling off for this one, however as every time I come onto the thread I get the message of script running in the background and it will slow or stop my computer which I have to keep on turning off, I figger as it happens no where else it is the forum spying on me. This may get some attention.
Have a great day. With luck I'll get to work with Bugs after I've repaired the damage Stella did to the veg garden yesterday.


----------



## Country Woman

Way too funny Stan 
but so true


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Stan said:


> Hey Dave have you climbed on the horse yet. Father and daughter on the trail sounds good to me for a future plan.


I haven't. I'm not going to do anything now. Ev is very protective of Marcus and since she hasn't been able to ride him because of her knee injury. I'm going to let her have time to bond with him and then we'll figure out what I'm doing.

The horse was purchased because of the smiles it bring to Ev. I don't want to do anything to diminish that.


----------



## Stan

AnotherHorseDad said:


> I haven't. I'm not going to do anything now. Ev is very protective of Marcus and since she hasn't been able to ride him because of her knee injury. I'm going to let her have time to bond with him and then we'll figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> The horse was purchased because of the smiles it bring to Ev. I don't want to do anything to diminish that.


 
Very understandable Dave. How is her knee getting on, improving?


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> Way too funny Stan
> but so true


 
Might get into a little strife though But in NZ we would not take that to heart.

Well we had a great day yesterday and a confusing one. With the sunlight and the rain, add to that the warm tempts and we had grass growth. Normaly we don't expect any growth untill late August. Nature sure is screwed up at the moment. I was going to put the lambs in the freezer today. Been working on that job for a few weeks now but with the rain the fleese gets wet and they are hard to skin. It rained last night so a reprieve for a short time while the sun dries them out.

Enough about sheep, but Alex if you come on over, its not a long trip over the Pacific, we will spit roast one of the lambs, a few beers or what ever it is that tickles your fancy, have one or two too meany and sit around seeing who can tell the bigest stories. Bring Brad he and I can go fishing.

Horses: They are much quiter today the wind has swung to the south west. I notice its the north westers that get them going more than any other wind direction. Any one else noticed that.

Cheers all


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Stan said:


> Very understandable Dave. How is her knee getting on, improving?


It is. We were on vacation for 10 days. During that time, it swelled WAY up. The swelling is now about the same as it was before we left. 

The real issue is whether she'll need surgery on this knee the same way she needed it on her other knee. Her kneecap dislocates. When it does, it scrapes cartilage from the underside of the kneecap and will result in arthritis. Her right one had dislocated 12 times in 2 years. The left one had never dislocated ... until the day after she met Marcus.


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Dave, that must be so incredibly painful for her. I think I'd want the surgery, and just get it over with. 

Stan I loved that joke, the one about Brad being in the kitchen. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

Isabella was feeling very limber and pain free tonight so I attempted to accomplish one of my goals...a solo trail ride.

We did it! We did it! We did it!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

Very happy for you!!!


----------



## corgi

Thanks! We are in such a good place right now in our horse/owner relationship.


----------



## nvr2many

I feel like my girl and I are too. Love it!


----------



## AlexS

That's so cool when you just feel that you both have a great working relationship. I love that.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

AlexS said:


> Ouch Dave, that must be so incredibly painful for her. I think I'd want the surgery, and just get it over with.


It's pretty serious surgery. Last year we did it in the summer. Otherwise, she would have missed about a month of school.

The issue is genetic. I've dislocated my kneecaps (both of them). I never needed surgery and it hasn't happened in 25 years. We're hoping this knee is like mine and it will only happen a few times (hopefully once) and that will be it.

If she has surgery, it would likely be next summer at the earliest.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, Dave, I hope that her knee feels much better very soon. My DH had a full knee replacement almost 10 years ago, after many years of pain and problems. Healing vibes coming her way.

Had a great community party yesterday-but my allergies kicked up & I had to come home early-DH went back & ended up the evening towing our neighbor home after his vehicle wouldn't start.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow so much to catch up on. Sounds like everyone had a great 4th of July. I had a great weekend. I may have found a new horse. Purebred Morgan. Fabulous ground manners and no bolt rear bite or buck. Will post Picts when home. So excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello everyone!!! 

Loved catching up on all the goings on and photos!

Corgi, congrats on the ride!! Wish we all lived closer to ride together.

NVR, that black horse is a beauty!!

Thursday found us with family celebrating the fourth. Our niece brought home some fellow basketball player friends from college, they are from Florida, so we treated them to an adventure of goats and horses. . They had never petted them before!!

Friday found us in the mountains celebrating again!! Haha. Our camp friends traditionally roast beef on a spit...we added a turkey breast. Yummy!! . We total ******** that night. Had a blast...had great photos to share.....until my phone got smashed during yesterday's ATV ride! :shock::shock: so unfortunately...I just HAD to upgrade my droid razr to a DNA!! Heehee. But I lost all my photos...:-(

Today I spent all morning with my troops. Started Rainn on MSM Friday night. You can tell she is already pain free!!!! She trotted out of her stall this morning, which she hasn't done in a while, and I took her for a walk....not one limp!!! That is truly AMAZING!!

jayJay is showing great signs of healing in his feet. I can barely stick the hoof pick down into the one front sulcus...it's closing up!! The back ones are coming along...but they are deeply thrushy, so it will take more time, but I do see progress. Pedi for him on Thursday!:lol:

Well, better get off here. Being picked up soon. Bret Michaels is playing up at the lake tonight. Our friend has a boat, so are going to hang and listen to the concert!!

Talk soon!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh...how could I forget??

Here's a pic from this morning!! I just love them!,


----------



## corgi

Had to share this pic from this evening. Isabella got a bath and decided to enjoy the breeze, while grazing under the shade tree, while she dried. The picture turned out beautiful!


----------



## roseann

Corgi....WOW! That is an amazing photo.
NM....Loved your photo to. Lovely. 
All that green has me envious. Sometimes there are downfalls to living in the desert. I am in green withdrawls right now..lol. Only the river banks and irragated areas are green right now. Everything else has browned out. Monsoons should start soon and things will spruce up a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

So Hunter is going up for sale tonight. We cleaned him up! Here are a couple picts.


























And here is my hopeful new guy!


----------



## corgi

Hunter sure is a handsome guy! He should sell. Hopefully your new guy will work out for you! He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## nvr2many

Beautiful pictures everyone!! And NM, thank you so much. I just love her! 
DH is off this week. Today I slept on and off till 10 am :shock: then laid around all day and napped again!! :shock: again. I guess I needed it! I will be lurking and adding when I can. I really enjoy you all!


----------



## Koolio

Sam (my old boy) and I went on a long trail ride today through a nearby provincial recreation area with our local riding club. I was worried the ride would be too long for him (10 km each way) as he is not in great shape, but he was awesome! He loves going out on the trail, especially to new places, so today he had a blast. Here is a quick pic of the old boy (he is 22) at our lunch stop.










And a quick picture of lunch, hotdogs over the camp fire.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi...OMG!!!! That picture is beautiful!!! I hope,you enlarge that and frame it!!!

Hunter...you are selling hunter????


NVR, napping is GOOD!!! I love napping!! :lol::lol:

Can you tell,we are getting old?? It's 10:00 and we are home from the Brett Michaels concert! Hahaha. We actually didn't go in...but still! Funny thing is...I'm happy about that!!:lol:

DH and i went up to his trailer to catch a glimpse....here is a pic....:wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Yep never thought zi could bring myself to do it but.... I think I met a match. I have spent 4 years with Hunter since he was 15 moths old and I dont think we will ever click. We get close but... he needs someone who will take him jumping. Believe me this was a very hard decision, I have already cried twice today.


----------



## AlexS

Nice pics everyone. 

And hoping your daughter doesn't need the surgery Dave. 


Here's the hot German Potato Salad recipe. (it's super sour, like sour kraut, so heads up). 


6 good sized potatoes (we used red potatoes)
6 slices of bacon
3/4 cup onion - chopped
3/4 cup water
2 table spoons flour
1-2 table spoon sugar (depending on how sour you like)
1 1/2 table spoon sugar
1 1/2 tea spoon salt
dash pepper
1/3 cup cider vinegar

Peel potatoes, boil until just getting soft. Slice thin after cooked. 
Slice then fry bacon, until just getting crispy. Keep fat. 
Saute onions in bacon fat. 
Pour some fat away, if excessive. 
Blend into fat and onions, flour, sugar, salt and pepper.
Cook on low, stirring until smooth and bubbly. (It doesn't really get smooth, just smoothish). 
Remove from heat, stir in vinegar and water. 
Boil and stir for 1 minute. 
Add potatoes and bacon. 

As we were then serving at a picnic, we just stuck them in a crock pot on low to keep them warm.

Edit to add - above serves about 6 people, in real life serving size.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Thank you Alex.


----------



## AlexS

Welcome. I don't care for sour stuff, so heads up, it's super sour. I had to move my face from the stove as the vinegar was going straight up my nose. LOL.


----------



## nvr2many

Oh I love sour stuff. Hot stuff too! I may be the only one eating it tho, lol.


----------



## AlexS

I get the hot stuff, just not the sour stuff. Every Jan 1st, I take the smallest piece of kraut, as it's good luck apparently. Ugh.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, people your vacation is over now. I'm back.:lol:


Last week was terrible as it rained everyday to the point that Thursday we got 6" of rain in places that couldn't handle it. Several friends from church lost most of their furniture to flooding. 

I didn't have any available time to get in a single ride between trying to sneak in some bush hogging between down pours, putting up fence posts during heavy rain, feeding animals, doctoring Trusty, mucking stalls and helping flooded friends.

I have to come back to work to have my vacation from all the work at home. lol


Wife has to go for Jury selection this morning and not sure what will come of that one on our time.

Good morning everyone and I did go back a couple of pages and hope this week is better for everyone.


Sandi, I hope you find a good home for him and the Morgan works out.

Alex, sounds delicious.

NM71, glad to hear the great healthy updates.

Dave, I hope the daughter improves quickly.

Melinda, good looking animal.

Tracey, what part of Florida is the niece going to school?

Stan,, I enjoyed the joke and have heard a few similar versions.


Later all.


----------



## Critter sitter

Alex No they are not my Mini's they belong to the rescue and to people who adopted from them. I do not use the same farrier either. my farrier is a Wonderful. 

I don't know anything about Minis but I am sure you are right. I doubt Lil Bit has even had a trim yet as he is just now feeling better from his kick to the head at birth. 


Melinda those are great pictures 


Corgi that video is cute..


Stan how cold is it there? the grass is still Green and you have blankets? are your horses spoiled or what  I don't blanket and it gets in the 20's alot here in the winter


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Welcome back from your crazy busy weekend Roaddy! 

Not much going on here...but did get a nice 1 1/2 hour ride in this morning. :lol:

Hahaha. CS, we don't blanket either unless its SUPER freezing....like below zero and wet! We get a lot of lake effect snow storms here....brrrr....don't want to think about that now!! :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

*This is an actual customer review from a man on amazon.co.uk (warning: Some explicit*

This Made me think of Stan and Rick ... hahaa.....
After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly Rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some of this as previous shaving attempts
had only been mildly successful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits. Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus’s birthday as a bit if a treat.I ordered it well in advance and working in the North Sea I considered myself a bit above some of the characters writing the previous reviews and wrote them off as soft office types…Oh my fellow sufferers how wrong I was. I waited until the other half was tucked up in bed and after giving some vague hints about a special surprise I went down to the bathroom. Initially all went well and I applied the gel and stood waiting for something to happen. I didn’ have have long to wait.At first there was a gentle warmth which in a matter of seconds was replaced by an intense burning and a feeling I can only describe as like being given a barbed wire wedgie by two people intent on hitting the ceiling with my head. Religion hadn’t featured much in my life until that night but I suddenly became willing to convert to any religion to stop the violent burning around the turd tunnel and what seemed like the the destruction of the meat and two veg. Struggling not to bite through my bottom lip I tried to wash the gel off in the sink and only succeeded in blocking the plughole with a mat of hair. Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen, by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief. I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, toe the lid off and positioned it under me. The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing returned. Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn’nt managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the draw for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon. I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so. I took a handful of them and an tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my ****. This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found its way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running its engines behind me.This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, **** in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my **** while muttering arhhh ooooohhh that feels good ahhh Understandably this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn’t heard her come in it caused an involuntary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction. I can understand that having a sprout fired against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting and having to explain to the kids the next day what the strange hollow in the ice cream was didn’t improve my status so to sum it up, VEET removes hair, dignity and self-respect​


----------



## nvr2many

Bah haha ha ha! :rofl:


----------



## Cacowgirl

OMG! Too, Too Funny! 

Hunter-I've know some Morgans that friends had-they were just great & the horses didn't give problems to their owners. One gal was a breeder & liked the Lippet & foundation lines-all the horses were calm, even the stallions-I always enjoyed riding her horses whenever I could.

NM-glad you got a nice ride in this morning.

corgi-that is a lovely picture.

AlexS- How are the boys after their time away? Hope things are going smoothly fo ryo


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> Isabella was feeling very limber and pain free tonight so I attempted to accomplish one of my goals...a solo trail ride.
> 
> We did it! We did it! We did it!!!!
> 
> Our first solo trail ride - YouTube



awesome Corgi


----------



## Critter sitter

well I took Saturday off and Bre and I went for a Trail ride at *Waubonsie State Park *ParkDetails

well the trail ride did not start out all that great.
Cody must have Fallon asleep at the hitching post and when I picked his foot up to pick it he spooked and reared up. He ended up going over backward with saddle on. And landed on his back with his head between the truck and the hitch. Mind you the truck and trailer were at least 50 feet from the hitch. The force of the lead breaking sent him flying backward. When he landed he went so calm I thought he was hurt. I removed his saddle while he lay there then helped him up. He didn't have a scratch on him. Although the brand new truck did. I did give him some pain meds just in case

after being so calm during the wreck when I knew Cody was ok I about Fainted. After I recovered I walked him around and made sure he was good to go and he had not a scratch on him. I have a few pictures. I am trying to upload to Photobucket.. 
here are what are loaded so far.


<a href="http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps2ae266c6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg581/saving_grace01/th_null_zps2ae266c6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo null_zps2ae266c6.jpg" style=""></a>



lucky I had a back up halter and lead rope with us. I always carry extras.


I have more trail ride pictures but they are not loading yet.
But here is a little bambi who was in the field by my house. we didn't see mommy though


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> So Hunter is going up for sale tonight. We cleaned him up! Here are a couple picts.
> 
> View attachment 226322
> 
> 
> View attachment 226330
> 
> 
> View attachment 226338
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my hopeful new guy!
> 
> View attachment 226346



look forward to hearing more about the 2 horses 
like I said the new horse is lovely 
hope he works out for you my friend


----------



## Country Woman

Critter Sitter that must have been so scary for Cody and you 
I am happy to hear he was not hurt 
great pictures


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you CW Only thing hurt was Hubbys Truck that is less than a month old.. but that is fixable


----------



## Country Woman

Awe sorry to hear that 
I am happy its fixable 

accidents can happen 
stay safe


----------



## nvr2many

WOW Lori, that is scary! Glad no one was hurt!!! I think I would have had a heart attack!


----------



## corgi

Lori, how scary that must have been! Glad he wasn't hurt. Hubby's leased horse scared us once really badly when he slipped in some wet grass with hubby on his back. Hubby bailed off and Scuffy fell over on his side and just laid there. Was very calm wasn't moving. It was so scary seeing him just lay there and not try to get up. I thought he had injured himself horribly. broken legs, back, neck etc. once we determined he didnt have any visible injuries, We had to physically heave him back up onto his feet. He walked away without a scratch on him. Personally, I think he was embarrassed and wanted to hide away from the world for a bit. LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda I about did .. It was so not like Cody to rear like that. He had a rope halter on and a very strong lead rope. I think the Force of the Rope breaking sent him Flying back.. he stayed so calm while laying there I thought for sure he was really hurt.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow that would be so scary glad no one was injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter I am sure you will find the perfect home for hunter. what about the girl that has been showing him?


----------



## Roadyy

Glad it ended as well as it did with Cody. Also glad you didn't get hurt in the process as he could have accidentally caught you in the head with a hoof on the way up and back. Both of you were very lucky. 

I'll see about fresh pics of Trusty, Doc and the others this evening as you requested before heading to work on the dually and drop off a water heater I got for my her new property.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
good to be here again


----------



## tjtalon

Did my poo-duty & had my lesson.Very hot here,so was hard for both.Abit deflated today,don't know when I'll get stamina.Was wiped out before I even got on Tommy.Funny event was 1stpen-clean;mare Bailey barreled out the gate,even tho I took precautions.Somehow got her back in w/no!/stay!,going to her head to turn her then getting her mane right hand & a slap on the butt w/left & Get-in-there!Geez.

Guess this was a learning curve day.Janice let loose of the leadrope w/in minutes.On Tommy bareback-pad did walking,turning,worked on balance/hands/legs,getting him to pay attention to me.2 rounds in round pen we just followed Janice,as she's his security,& I wanted to just feel the motion.Then a bunch more on my own;alot of turn practice as he wanted to got to her,but I think we both finally "got it"(Tommy new @ this,has just been ridden by his owner,&lead w/little kids on his back.I'm a new experience,so we're learning together).Did get him to pay attention to me,not Janice,after a few tries.She let us work it out,while correcting me on my legs/hands/balance.All good.It amazes me how the horse will actually go where you look!Janice explained how the eye focus travels thru the body & transmits to the horse.

I walked Tommy to the hitching posts,to slide off rather than get off on the block.Janice said I could help her let all the horses loose for their fun-time in the pasture.That sounded like fun!After I put Tommy in his pen w/his cookie treat,on instruction got Addie & put him in a roundpen w/hay & water (he doesn't play-well-w/others;gathers the mares & challenges any approaching [other]geldings.All good.Then I managed to totally jam the gate lock somehow.Janice had to get it loose w/a hammer.I felt bad.

So between Bailey's escape,the gate lock jam,being wiped out-out-of-it w/the heat,fighting a jacked-up back from work,& generally feeling like I was a mess all'round...it was kind of a funky day,but will dig out the good bits to feel good about.Want to concentrate on the "ride";had alot to learn today,hope it sunk in.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh BTW..all the horse being free was so pretty!!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad that you are getting to ride! It sounds like you are doing great. Sure you are tired, but you would be if you worked out at the gym too, and this is much more fun.


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> Hunter I am sure you will find the perfect home for hunter. what about the girl that has been showing him?



She is helping me sell him. She has her own warmblood that she shows.

I really want this Morgan his barn name is Scotty. My brothers name was Scott.


----------



## my2geldings

Do you have pictures of Scotty?


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

AlexS said:


> And hoping your daughter doesn't need the surgery Dave.
> 
> Here's the hot German Potato Salad recipe. (it's super sour, like sour kraut, so heads up).



Thanks x 2!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!! 

Critter, OMG that story you told is so frightening!!! So glad neither of you were hurt!!

Hunter, although it's hard....it seems you know it is best to find another horse....it wasn't that long ago that I returned Skye to her original owner...it was hard at many different levels...but I had to think of ME first in this circumstance!:-|

Heard from my editor....our proposal for book nUmber 2 is ready for me to put my two sense...although it was my idea to jump into this....I am having SO MUCH FUN this summer spending it with the animals, I'm not eager to sit down in front of my laptop and write stuff....I am not in the school frame of mind...:-(. That's terrible of me isn't it? 

Speaking of....decided most of this summer has been about the horses, so I took Maggie, our dog to our favorite state park today to walk the trails and swim in the lake. She was in her glory!!. She stood in that lake forever...as if to say "ahhh, coolness!" Hahaha. Here are a few pics! Wish I could horses there...nice trails!!

TJ, I think we could all say the same thing when dealing with horses....you have to take it day by day, and pick out the little itty bitty good things that occur...becauses working around LARGE ALIVE animals....you never know what is coming next!! It's all about learning from each and every experience you have with them!

That being said....tonight I went into Jays stall to put his halter on so I Could treat his feet. He moved to the side of the stall with the most scared look in his eye! Now I've never been rough with him, on the contrary, getting the impression someone was rough on him, I'm slow and kind....just made me look at him differently, and reminded myself to continue to be cautious....you never know what they will do....look at critters situation!! :wink: anyway, he was fine after that , but he could have swung his bumm around or something...like my dad preached to me forever.....you can never fully trust an animal...they are purely that....an animal with instincts!

Positive note....twice today JayJay was the first to come in to be fed!!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is the lake Maggie swam in. You can see in the background rain was heading our way. We left just in time. This is one of our state parks.


Have a good night all!


----------



## Stan

Great post to read through I enjoyed them all. Selling hunter I know that feeling, i still have to move stella on and after today it got just a little harder.

It was shoe day the farrier came and cleaned up Stella but left her shoeless for a while. She is rideable around the farm and beach without shoes. However we also had an issue with her. 

While shoeing Bugs who was well behaved, to the extent while the farrier was playing around with his back feet Bugs decided he was going to play with the plastic buckets. He picked one up however there were two buckets one inside the other and preceded to swing the buckets.

Roslyn tells me the bottom bucket flew off in Stella's direction landing close. Stella was tied and munching on hay she got a shock and flung her head up breaking her halter. Thats the second she has broken in as many weeks.

I arrive home and Stella is looking over the gate, so up I go to see her as I always do. Normally she would have a sniff and turn away. Not this time she stood and we were cheek to cheek, me scratching her cheek and she enjoying the attention. Makes it harder to move her on when now and again she will surprise me, she did not move away, it was me who said enough is enough. 

I have a clown and a smocher at the moment.


----------



## Stan

I forgot to answer the question on horse covers. This year I have covered the horses I don't want Bugs getting a cold now do I.

Nah thats not it.the grass looks green but it is close croped and mostly weeds so the value in not in the feed. I am feeding hay and suplements and so they did not burn up there feed just staying warm I put coats on them.

Its around 17 degs but there was southerlys blowing which is cool so thats why they have covers on. Bad grass.


----------



## Roadyy

Had another series of storms come through yesterday afternoon. They shut the yard down at 4, but I stayed til 4:30 to finish the repair I was on. Busted my cell phone face up pretty badly as I knocked it off the work bench while working and had to call in a new one through the insurance. It will be here today.

Got home to no power and had to set up the generator so we had AC, TV, lights and keep the fridge/freezer going. No water since we are on a well, but it only lasted about 4.5 hours before they had it back on. I didn't get the pics of the horses as she went ahead and fed and doctored as needed before I got home.


On the horse rehoming subject. The bf of my daughter who just moved in with him recently, has decided he nolonger has a desire to pay for the care of her horses. I told her I would wait til today to start finding her horses a home so they could talk about it. The paint can easily be walked across the street to his original owner, then find a home for Jems the 12 yr old standardbred brood mare.

I'm considering keeping Littleman, the paint, and finding a home for Sugar and Boo along with Jems for the sole reason of they are only eating money. Littleman can be ridden where the other 3 cannot without serious work that I don't have time for.


----------



## Farmchic

Roadyy said:


> Had another series of storms come through yesterday afternoon. They shut the yard down at 4, but I stayed til 4:30 to finish the repair I was on. Busted my cell phone face up pretty badly as I knocked it off the work bench while working and had to call in a new one through the insurance. It will be here today.
> 
> Got home to no power and had to set up the generator so we had AC, TV, lights and keep the fridge/freezer going. No water since we are on a well, but it only lasted about 4.5 hours before they had it back on. I didn't get the pics of the horses as she went ahead and fed and doctored as needed before I got home.
> 
> 
> On the horse rehoming subject. The bf of my daughter who just moved in with him recently, has decided he nolonger has a desire to pay for the care of her horses. I told her I would wait til today to start finding her horses a home so they could talk about it. The paint can easily be walked across the street to his original owner, then find a home for Jems the 12 yr old standardbred brood mare.
> 
> I'm considering keeping Littleman, the paint, and finding a home for Sugar and Boo along with Jems for the sole reason of they are only eating money. Littleman can be ridden where the other 3 cannot without serious work that I don't have time for.


It's a hard decision trying to decide who to keep and who to sell. I'm there myself. If your not emotionally attached to any certain one then keeping the ones most rideable makes the most sense. I love all my horses but want to get down to fewer so I have time to enjoy them instead of just working for them. I would love to breed and sell but right now there's not much of a market. 

I'm almost done with the barn!! Yeah! Will post pics later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Rick, tell your daughter that moving in with a man should improve your financial situation rather than bring it down. If she has less money than she did because they have started living together, she is going the wrong direction. Men are too expensive to keep as pets.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, tell your daughter that moving in with a man should improve your financial situation rather than bring it down. If she has less money than she did because they have started living together, she is going the wrong direction. Men are too expensive to keep as pets.


Actually, she has no income and is his financial responsibility. He went from being single to having her, a 2 yr old boy and one on the way. I understand him getting his priorities in order, but also think he should have thought about that long before coming to me wanting to cover the cost of her two horses. I told DW I feel the best option at this point is to rehome the 3 mentioned earlier. Wife can ride Trusty til she gets used to riding again, Amber can ride her horse Doc and I'll ride Little Man. I already put the word out to my trainer friend to be on the lookout for potential homes. I told her $200 a piece just to keep the "know nothings" at bay, hopefully.


----------



## Hunter65

I hear ya Stan, it is really hard. Of course since I listed Hunter he has been an angel. We have listed him and so far have had someone who wants to lease until he is sold. It is a good option as he would be with some highly regarded trainers and riders. All expenses paid.
This is the barn that wants him Welcome to Twin Oaks Farm

My dilemma is what happens if I get Scotty and then they send Hunter back. Then I am stuck with 2 horses, the other thing I could do is just send him there for a while BUT I would still have to pay full board at my barn to hold his spot.

On the other horse apparently some other people are coming to see him on Saturday, my neighbor doesn't think they will be a fit and is getting cold feet about selling him. She is supposed to call me today. I kinda get the feeling that she thinks that we won't be a match either but I want the opportunity to spend some time with him. I guess we will see what happens, if it is meant to be it will be.


----------



## Critter sitter

so i showed you a few pictures from the trail ride but not the damage that was done to the truck.

this is the Main dent I am hoping a friend can fix pretty easy. 


about 20 minutes after the ordeal here is cody happily munching hay Tied in a different spot.



And Nothing at all happened to cody he does not even seem to be sore.
But last night I noticed Doc has a Bump?? on his rump.
Hubby is out of town so I sent him a picture he says it looks like a muscle strain. he is not acting lame at all but it is tender to the touch. I am going to watch and wait


----------



## nvr2many

Oh noooooooooooooooooooo. Hope it can be fixed pretty easy. Also wow on that bump!! What the heck!!!


----------



## nvr2many

DH's saddle came yesterday. Over all we are pretty happy with it but man, does it smell musty!!! Gonna give it a good cleaning! It does not look like it should smell as bad as it does. Any suggestions??? Here is a pic of it on our gelding.


----------



## Critter sitter

i know he has not been over active and not out in pasture so i don't know bre rode him last night and he acted 100% normal??


----------



## Critter sitter

murphys oil soap works wonders 
 I like the saddle!


nvr2many said:


> DH's saddle came yesterday. Over all we are pretty happy with it but man, does it smell musty!!! Gonna give it a good cleaning! It does not look like it should smell as bad as it does. Any suggestions??? Here is a pic of it on our gelding.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Country Woman

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Country Woman

nvr2many said:


> DH's saddle came yesterday. Over all we are pretty happy with it but man, does it smell musty!!! Gonna give it a good cleaning! It does not look like it should smell as bad as it does. Any suggestions??? Here is a pic of it on our gelding.


I hope you get the musty smell out of the saddle


----------



## nvr2many

Well do not have any murphys at the moment but have gone over it with saddle soap and a tooth brush and it still stinks! I have it out in the sun right now and well, we will go from there. What do you all think about someone selling such a stinky moldy saddle and not mentioning it??? Should I say something? Would have been nice to be warned and given the choice to buy or not.

Thank you CW!


----------



## Country Woman

nvr2many said:


> Well do not have any murphys at the moment but have gone over it with saddle soap and a tooth brush and it still stinks! I have it out in the sun right now and well, we will go from there. What do you all think about someone selling such a stinky moldy saddle and not mentioning it??? Should I say something? Would have been nice to be warned and given the choice to buy or not.


Yes I would have said something right away 
and I would have not bought it


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

CS wow! What a bump! I've seen those before and I think DH is right...a pulled muscle. Do you have Asorbine? Maybe wipe him down with that? Maybe he slipped or something you didn't even realize happened during your trail ride?

Roaddy, must be the week for broken phones......:-| But I must say...I'm lovin' my upgrade!! :lol::thumbsup:

NVR - like the saddle. Yeah, they should have said somthing......:-(

Took the 4 wheeler out and puttered around looking for different places to ride besides the dirt roads. There is vacant land not far from mom's, and I noticed someone coming out of it with a 4-wheeler....so I went down there and used their tire tracks to create a nice little trail for me. :lol: There are some other 'starter' trails around, but they really go no where....:-( It's either fields or thick woods around here....

I did investigate a gas well trail that has intriqued me for a while. I couldn't go too far on the quad (no 4X4) and part of it was a bit soupy. (That's all I need is to get stuck and have to as mom's DH to pull me out! :wink So I hoofed it back the rest of the way on foot. Cool looking back in, found a damned up little pond....but as I am trapsing bac there (all by myself)...all I could thinkg of was...lions and coyotes and bears OH MY!!:shock::shock: So I start whistling so I didn't startle anything! :lol: What a sight I am sure.......BUT, as I am ready to turn and head out...a load SCREECH came from the thick brambles beside me! :shock::shock: My heart jumped into my throat! First thoughts...bobcat! But after a deep breath....I heard flapping. It was a blue heron!:lol: 

I used to do that stuff ALL the time as a kid.....now I scare myself silly!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Well do not have any murphys at the moment but have gone over it with saddle soap and a tooth brush and it still stinks! I have it out in the sun right now and well, we will go from there. What do you all think about someone selling such a stinky moldy saddle and not mentioning it??? Should I say something? Would have been nice to be warned and given the choice to buy or not.
> 
> Thank you CW!


I agree I think you can get that smell out though. it may have just been in a musty place. I have used murphys before and it does help.
I would contact the seller and let them know maybe they will be nice and refund for the cost to clean?


----------



## Critter sitter

Knicker he didn't slip on the trail but I did put him and Cody in the bigger dry lot for the night and day on sunday he may have slipped in there . or knocked it on the lean to. I will look to see what I have to put on it .. I gave hime a dose of bute last night.. maybe some _linoment_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey, forgot to mention.....I learned something last night.

Yesterday when I rode, JayJay was looking around again (yes good) but was also a bit spooky. For whatever reason, i think the feel, but I continued to wonder if I had placed my saddle too far forward. I have trouble on him, as his withers are SO large and long.

So I got on You Tube and looked at various 'How to saddle your horse' videos....I know sound elemetnary, and I've saddled many a horse...but something wasn't right.A week or so ago, i placed my saddle a bit further back..don't know why, and he rode PERFECT! I think that is what got me thinking...

What I learned was that if a horse is uncomforatable undersaddle, i.e. being pinched or whatnot...he may tend to see 'ghosts' or 'monsters' where he hadn't before.... Maybe that is/was the issue....

Today, while he was in his stall, I felt for his scapula, or shoulder bone. It was suggested to place the saddle behind the bone for free movement. I know I had it to forward. Looking forward to trying a new placement.

Funny...he has white spots on his shoulders from misplaced saddles of previous owners. The white spots are well onto his scapulas, where they tell you not to place the saddle.

Anyway...thought I would pass on this info...I love learning new things! 

OH, and for your viewing pleasure....this is from today's visit. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

CS - ya know...could he have been kicked by another horse? I remember my horse kicked another one, and BOOM, instant bump just like that one! Just another thought......


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> CS - ya know...could he have been kicked by another horse? I remember my horse kicked another one, and BOOM, instant bump just like that one! Just another thought......


I thought of that except there is not a single mark at all.. either way it is there and I will treat it if no change or it gets worse Ill call the vet out.


----------



## Roadyy

Try rubbing his bum down with Listerine. It is great for sore muscles and will feel great to them after a long ride.


----------



## Country Woman

Hope your horse heals and he will be ok


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I'll be going to work on the Dually this evening if nothing changes between now and the time I get home. Going to take the water heater out there and drop it off too. If I'm unable to get it going by Friday then my friend with a 30' gooseneck trailer said he would come out and help me load it to take to my house to be easier to work on.

Going to visit the horses before I head over so will try to remember to get pics.


----------



## Critter sitter

I will try that Rick... Send me pictures of Trustys leg PLEASE


----------



## roseann

Just stopping in for a few minutes. Been out in the heat all day shopping and getting in hay. Very exhauseted but I have the truck to pack as we are leaving early tommorrow for our camptrip. As usual I am camping in monsoon season, but I prefer it to the dry period before which is so much worse since the drought started. We a riding no matter what so I have so much extra packed so I have dry things, my dogs have dry things, my horse has dry things..... The first two days should be clear, its the last three with forecasted rain with the last day being the worst. We may pack up and leave that day instead of the next morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann

I hope everyone has a great week!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Have fun roseann!!


----------



## nvr2many

Country Woman said:


> Yes I would have said something right away
> and I would have not bought it


Yes I did and it was through a FB tack swap site. I have not heard back since this afternoon but as it stood she said, I don't know how that happened, and wanted to file a claim, lol. I tried to explain that it was the fact that it had molded (which I am sure she knew) and she wiped it down and sold it. She is trying to act clueless and wanted pictures, :shock:. I guess we are keeping it as I have put too much work into it today and it is better but not great!


----------



## Country Woman

Iam sorry you are going through this 

good luck


----------



## nvr2many

NM, you sound a lot like me. I love research!!! Google and youtube are my bestest friends!!! Cool on the new trail finding adventure. You crack me up, lions and tigers and bears, oh my! :lol:

Lori, we shall see if the lady I bought the saddle from blows me off or not. I plan on keeping it and hopefully with use it will get better. It already is better after a cleaning and a bit of neatsfoot. I guess I just wanted to let her know that she really should have disclosed the smell and a sorry. Didn't expect her to act like she didn't know what I was talking about, lol. 

Is anyone out there getting much riding in besides me, Lori and NM??? LOL. I want stories and pics please!!! :smile: 

TJ, so glad you are doing well with your lessons. Oh speaking of lessons. I have decided to get my 9 year old into lessons. I want to make sure of her commitment and such before going too overboard. Will be good for her too! Hopefully calm horses and little saddles, lol. I need to find a place and check it out. Should be fun! 

Hope everyone is having a good week. Keep the pics and stories coming. I am loving it!


----------



## Country Woman

I would like to ride again 
but the mounting and dismounting is not working 
my knees are hurting


----------



## Farmchic

I finally got to ride yesterday! It was pretty hot so it was just a short ride. My little gelding did great, reminded me how much I love him. He's a crabby thing but is always ready to go to work. 

Our old trainer came by, he's going to be able to help us a little bit putting more training on some of our horses. I'm so happy about that. So hopefully we'll be riding more and maybe start showing again next year. He's also taking a horse that was giving his previous owners problems. I don't want to say too much here. He's a sweetheart of a horse and deserves a good home with a gentle trainer. So he'll get that, the trainer will get a little project with a horse he really likes and I will have one less horse. It's a good deal for all involved. Sometimes you have to just cut your loses and do what's best for the horse. This horse quickly stole my heart and I hate to see him go but I know he'll be with the best trainer and will be treated kindly whether he's problem can be fixed or not. 

There's a storm brewing here. Thanks Stan : ) did you send it my way?

How's everyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

Farmchic said:


> I finally got to ride yesterday! It was pretty hot so it was just a short ride. My little gelding did great, reminded me how much I love him. He's a crabby thing but is always ready to go to work.
> 
> Our old trainer came by, he's going to be able to help us a little bit putting more training on some of our horses. I'm so happy about that. So hopefully we'll be riding more and maybe start showing again next year. He's also taking a horse that was giving his previous owners problems. I don't want to say too much here. He's a sweetheart of a horse and deserves a good home with a gentle trainer. So he'll get that, the trainer will get a little project with a horse he really likes and I will have one less horse. It's a good deal for all involved. Sometimes you have to just cut your loses and do what's best for the horse. This horse quickly stole my heart and I hate to see him go but I know he'll be with the best trainer and will be treated kindly whether he's problem can be fixed or not.
> 
> There's a storm brewing here. Thanks Stan : ) did you send it my way?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I meant Rick, it's been raining your way right? Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Nicker you sound like me. I won't stray too far from our trailer if hubby goes to town. If I get out of sight of it I start to get worried.

So I talked to my neighbor last night and she is going to let me take Scotty on a 2 week trial so we are going to go up on the 20th and pick him up. Soo excited. Now I am going to talk to this barn that was interested in leasing Hunter. Maybe they will take him for a few weeks and try him, if they like him they can keep him until sold. If they don't like him and I haven't sold him I will have to return Scotty BUT at least Hunter will have a few weeks of free training lol


----------



## Critter sitter

HI everyone. I put Linoment "sp" on Doc it doesn't look any different but does not seem to bug him.

it is so hot and HUMID here right now.. by the time I left the barn yesterday my clothes were soaked.. 

I am in a tiff with the BO right now over her paying me right. It is ****ing me off

she told me I pay her for hay for my 2 that is it. 125.
then I get 150 per horse I care for at the barn
Ok well there are 6 horses I care for at the moment.
so I should get 900 a month right Ok so 2 of the horses are hers so she thinks I should care for them for free. Even if that was fair I should be getting. 600.00

Now she said to me today yes it is $900 Minus the $550 for Your horses the ir BS she told me 10 times I pay 125 each for my 2.
Am I wrong for being upset?
I have turned that barn around and have made it Shine it is so clean. Her and I need to sit down and talk cause this horse poop is not gonna fly.


----------



## nvr2many

CW, I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will be able to soon.

Sandi, that is great about Scotty. We need lots of pictures. 

Sherry, glad that you got a good ride in! Sorry about your storm. 

Lori, go her her girl!! Omg, I cannot believe she is going to do that to you. And what is the 550 for??? BSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

Well hopefully we will get a ride in today. We need to run to Salem (bigger town to ours) and then hoping to go. Have a great day everyone! Will check in later!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Nicker you sound like me. I won't stray too far from our trailer if hubby goes to town. If I get out of sight of it I start to get worried.
> 
> So I talked to my neighbor last night and she is going to let me take Scotty on a 2 week trial so we are going to go up on the 20th and pick him up. Soo excited. Now I am going to talk to this barn that was interested in leasing Hunter. Maybe they will take him for a few weeks and try him, if they like him they can keep him until sold. If they don't like him and I haven't sold him I will have to return Scotty BUT at least Hunter will have a few weeks of free training lol


I hope everything works out for you Scotty and Hunter 
please keep us informed 

Let us know what you think of Scotty


----------



## Cacowgirl

CS-that really stinks that the pay is not what you agreed on. I don't see why you have to do her horses for free? Hope you can get an amiable agreement after you talk to her. Do get it all spelled out so you know what's coming in the future. Hope it isn't too stressful of a meeting.

Hope that Hunter likes his new "job" maybe they will want to buy him. Looking forward to seeing & hearing about Scotty. Morgans are really nice horses.

We are a little cooler here today in AZ. Thunderstorms predicted for the near future. That sometimes leads to a loss of power, or more fires from lightening strikes. Seems the weather has been pretty wonky for a lot of us, all over the globe.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> I finally got to ride yesterday! It was pretty hot so it was just a short ride. My little gelding did great, reminded me how much I love him. He's a crabby thing but is always ready to go to work.
> 
> Our old trainer came by, he's going to be able to help us a little bit putting more training on some of our horses. I'm so happy about that. So hopefully we'll be riding more and maybe start showing again next year. He's also taking a horse that was giving his previous owners problems. I don't want to say too much here. He's a sweetheart of a horse and deserves a good home with a gentle trainer. So he'll get that, the trainer will get a little project with a horse he really likes and I will have one less horse. It's a good deal for all involved. Sometimes you have to just cut your loses and do what's best for the horse. This horse quickly stole my heart and I hate to see him go but I know he'll be with the best trainer and will be treated kindly whether he's problem can be fixed or not.
> 
> There's a storm brewing here. Thanks Rick : ) did you send it my way?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would never send as much rain as we got last week to anyone on purpose, darlin.:wink:

I have been so tied up with projects in the pasture, bush hogging, truck repairs, horse and home repairs that there has been no time to ride during daylight hours.

I did talk to my neighbor about Little Man and the fact that my daughter will not be taking the horses to her new place. Instead she is writing up a bill of sale or something to that effect showing where she is giving me ownership of him. We also talked about the others that I'll be looking for homes and the fact that 2 have never been broke. Her daughter who is into 4H (they were getting ready to leave for a week in Tampa,Fl for a 4H show) spoke up about wanting to break them if they are still here around September when her 4H stuff is done. I agreed to introduce her to the horses when they get back.

They also mentioned taking Jems(12 yr old standardbred broodmare) on a 3 day trail they do every fall that goes from close to house all the way up to Bonifay. Average 12-14 miles a day. Said they have taken several of their horses on it after breaking them and it does wonders for them as green broke horses. I have expressed my interest in joining them on the ride with Trusty and/or Little Man and they have no problem with it. Said they used to have about 100 participants with around 10 wagons join in. It got too big and was causing problems when the front riders would stop for a while and backed up the back of the pack. Now they just have about 30-40 friends go and is a lot nicer for everyone. They have campsites set up for each night so that is nice.


Melinda, I hope you get the saddle smell out and can really enjoy it without a nasty taste/smell in your mouth because of the transaction.

CS, just keep playing with his butt and it will get better. Don't put up with the BO not fulfilling the agreement and get it in writing from now on.

Sandi, good luck with the horse swap and hope it turns out better than some the episodes of wifeswap. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

I'm going to leave here at 2:30 and meet with her about it. I have wrote out what I think is fair and what we agreed apon I am not asking for much I just want it to be fair.. I appreciate being able to have my horses there but I also want them to Appreciate my daughter and I's help in running their Barn.


----------



## Critter sitter

Darn it double post


hey why I have ya here know anyone looking for a pergeron? SP?


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Darn it double post
> 
> 
> hey why I have ya here know anyone looking for a Percheron? SP?


Beautiful horses and don't temp me....


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> CS, just keep playing with his butt and it will get better.


Rick, something about this just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, something about this just doesn't sound right.


Whatever do you mean???:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!!

Great stories! 

NVR, yes, I am a weirdo and like to research...a lot!!:lol: I think I drive people crazy at work with all my 'research' findings! Hahaha. Too bad!:shock::wink: I was being somewhat serious with bears....there is a guy out near my mother who walks all over those back rides I ride on. He just recently saw a bear!! Not a usual sight here...but there is plenty of unexplored woods out there where he can hide....I was afraid I was going to walk into him!:shock::shock: we have a ton of bear at camp. They walk right in bc people feed them. Scary stuff!!

CS, think if you got slugged, your muscle would hurt too!:wink: I bet that is all it is.

Had a great day today blazing old trails from years ago. Took some cutters and marker tape and started clearing away old brush. Once my mom got home, I got her involved too!!. we have nice looking trails now! More to do, but a great start. Hoping it stops raining and I can try them out tomorrow!!

Hangin with the horses tonight brushing and messing with manes and doing over all body checks. I noticed something odd with JayJay's back foot. I got the flashlight out and inspected.....where there once was an old crusty white 'scar' is now just....hair! The No Thrush has done something to close up that old scar and the crusty stuff has fallen off!:shock: I couldn't believe my eyes! I figured it was a scar (obviously) and would remain. Let me be the first to say....this stuff WORKS!!!!! I even use it on some of rainn's bald spots. Clears them right up!!

Roaddy, I hope you come to decision about your horses. My thoughts...I wondering if with less horses you would have more time for yourself, and time to ride! Doesn't sound like you ever get to do what horses are meant for...enjoyment. (Purely my opinion of course) I hope you get to go on that trail ride, I so wish I had people to ride with. I've asked my 'snobby friend' to ride with me....but I am faced with unanswered texts....:evil: rude!

Anyway...here's a pic of my troops...they like to share this stall. They get more attention here! Hahaha


----------



## corgi

Uggggggggg...such a stressful week at work. I really needed some horsey time so went out to the farm after work and it immediately started storming. Wnd, rain, hail, lightening. Pretty bad.
As soon as it stopped, I stepped out of the barn to check on Isabella and slipped in some mud and ended up in a split position. It was not pretty. All I can say is "ouch". It's been 25 years since I could do a split. I don't remember it being so painful.
It's all good though. Just gonna be sore tomorrow.
And Isabella was just standing in her field, grazing, onviously unfazed by the storm.

Lori, what did the BO say?

Melinda, how is the saddle smelling today?

Nicker..yay for good foot news!

Well, it's 9:00pm and I am ready to crawl into bed and read my kindle for a while. The stress at work is really making me tired. It is weeks like this that make me regret I left the classroom and went into administration. I miss the laid back days of summer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, sorry to hear about your stress. I am suspecting our admin is feeling it too....heard thru the grapevine pur scores are in and our school didn't do so well on the state assessments....which is not a norm. Last year was her first as principal, she is pribley beside herself.

Enjoy your relaxing evening.oh....and OUCH!! :shock:


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Corgi, I hope you are ok. 

Lori what happened with the BO? Sounds like you are really being ripped off.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Rick, tell your daughter that moving in with a man should improve your financial situation rather than bring it down. If she has less money than she did because they have started living together, she is going the wrong direction. Men are too expensive to keep as pets.


We may be to expensive to keep as pets, but hell we are great to look at in the evenings after a rum or three:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I am living proof that you can go to bed at 2 with a 10 and wake up at 10 with a 2.


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, I hope the soreness wears off fast and I can relate. Last week during all the storms here I was walking across the back deck heading for the barn. Dolly the outside dog decided she wanted me to stop and pet her more. I went to step over her when she decided to move further out in front of me causing me to have to reach further with my leg to not step on her. Of course the boards were all slippery from the rain and having water boots on the legs went in separate directions. I'm not someone who should ever be seen doing the splits. Ugly Ugly site.


Lori, I hope you were able to get things set straight with the BO.

NM71, glad to hear the No Thrush is working so well and look forward to more riding pics of the new/old trails.

I think I've set my plans on who stays and who goes as far as the horses go. Will keep everyone updated as it progresses.


----------



## Farmchic

View attachment 228418


Finished! Trying to do this on my phone, sorry.


----------



## Farmchic

View attachment 228426


----------



## Farmchic

View attachment 228434


----------



## Roadyy

Beautimous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow what a beautiful barn. Am so jealous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The barn looks great! Fantastic job-when will the horses be added?


----------



## Fayewokf

I want to introduce myself, I'm Faye from the Bay Area. I never grew up around horses. I grew up in HK and learning to ride was only for the rich people.:-|

I started my first riding lesson as a adult 10 plus years ago and just decided to get back into this.

If anyone know of some good barns to learn in woodside or portola valley, let me know!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Faye, What is HK? Is that Portola Valley in California? Woodside? Are those areas around San Francisco? The HF is world wide, so posting your area can help us give you better answers. Have you had 10 years of lessons or just getting back after 10 years?


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome, Faye. I thought HK meant Hong Kong from the description of only rich people learning to ride.

I agree that a more specific location will help someone direct you to a good place if possible.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Beautiful horses and don't temp me....


Come and get him Roady he will Give away to the right home  he is reg and very calm. I am going to go visit him this weekend and see about pictures


----------



## Critter sitter

Farm Chic WOW WOW WOW..'
When is the barn warming Party???

Meeting went well with BO she and I worked out a deal that helps us both out.

She knows I just want to be fair with us both.

Also my trailer is for sale 97 CM 2horse straight load. $2200


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! What a delightlyful morning!!. The sun is ou, it's was cool, and there a light breeze that kept the flies at bay...

I moved my saddle back a bit, just like l learned. Must say, it looked too far back, but once up, it felt right. 

jayJay and I took off for the newly groomed trails...and can I say.... it was a FABULOUS ride. :thumbsup::thumbsup::happydance: and...not one ghost jumped out at us!! He was a totally different horse! :happydance: yeah!!

I be
I'd've moving that saddle did the trick...there were lots of potentially scary things up there, but he was super!! We rode near
Y two hours!! :wink:

Here are some pics from our ride

Have a good day all!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

The pond near the trails.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Finally the road the trails dump us out onto...

I just can't tell you how glorious it was. Even afterwards, Jay seemed friendlier and more attentive. :clap: yippee!

Btw, FCC, LOVE LOVE LOVE the barn!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Knicker I want to come ride with you I love those trails.

where did you find saddle placement sites?



I don't want to be at work today


----------



## Farmchic

Thank you all! There are already horses in the barn : ) 7 in and 4 outside : ) they were just being camera shy I guess.

Welcome Faye, jump in and pull up a bale. 

Thanks for sharing pics, love it!

Keeping a close eye on my mare, she's about to pop.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks CS!! You are welcome to join me anytime!! . PA isn't far from you at all! Lol. While you are at it, btring your trailer, and I'll buy it! :wink:

Above is the link for the YouTube video that talked about 'ghosts' while riding with an ill fitting saddle. 

If that doesn't work, I typed in fitting a saddle to a horse. The first one that popped up was a 10 min. Piece by Pam Tanner entitled Western saddle fit. It was interesting.

There was another one, but I can't find it momentarily. He mentioned where the girth should lay... Good too. If I find it, I'll pass it on.

I don't want to be folding clothes....:evil: how is it one person can have so many missed matched socks??:evil:


----------



## AlexS

Farmchic's photos aren't showing for me sadly. 

Welcome Faye.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Farmchic's photos aren't showing for me sadly.
> 
> Welcome Faye.




See if they show up now...


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Come and get him Roady he will Give away to the right home  he is reg and very calm. I am going to go visit him this weekend and see about pictures


I have enough trouble deciding who goes and stays with the ones I have now without adding another one. lol

I have someone interested in Boo now and are suppose to come look him over this weekend.


----------



## Critter sitter

wait till i get pictures of Blacky


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Western Saddle Fit - Great information!!! - YouTube
> 
> Thanks CS!! You are welcome to join me anytime!! . PA isn't far from you at all! Lol. While you are at it, btring your trailer, and I'll buy it! :wink:
> 
> Above is the link for the YouTube video that talked about 'ghosts' while riding with an ill fitting saddle.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I typed in fitting a saddle to a horse. The first one that popped up was a 10 min. Piece by Pam Tanner entitled Western saddle fit. It was interesting.
> 
> There was another one, but I can't find it momentarily. He mentioned where the girth should lay... Good too. If I find it, I'll pass it on.
> 
> I don't want to be folding clothes....:evil: how is it one person can have so many missed matched socks??:evil:


hahaha on the socks.. bre had 3 pair of socks in the gator last night she for some reason takes them off on the gator. and out of the 6 only 2 matched... I don't like to fold clothes either. ......I need Rosie to come work for me.


----------



## Farmchic

Aw thanks for fixing my pictures Rick. 

CS now just wait a minute I need to sell him a Paso! 
I have a real flashy one all picked out.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Faye nice to meet you


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> See if they show up now...
> 
> View attachment 228738
> 
> 
> View attachment 228746
> 
> 
> View attachment 228754



wow what a lovely barn for your horses


----------



## Country Woman

Love hearing all your stories


----------



## Celeste

That is an awesome barn!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Aw thanks for fixing my pictures Rick.
> 
> CS now just wait a minute I need to sell him a Paso!
> I have a real flashy one all picked out.


You are welcome. Your barn really does have great wood work. I am sure it will last a really long time the way you keep up the care for it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Aw thanks for fixing my pictures Rick.
> 
> CS now just wait a minute I need to sell him a Paso!
> I have a real flashy one all picked out.


but but but the he can have Blacky if he comes and gets him then maybe just swing on over to PA and grab the Paso!!! hehehe


----------



## Country Woman

that would work too


----------



## tjtalon

Been looking @ posts since 7/9;lots of 'em.Watched Nicker's video post on saddles,hoping to tuck useful info in my head (on that note:drug out the one book I didn't give to a 12 y/o horsewoman in May when I sold my saddle to her [Dad]; Sally Swift's "Centered Riding".Have barely looked @ it in the past,but w/Janice's teaching,I think I'll take a look-see..might complement things she taught me just this past Monday..)

Roaddy's barn is incredible. I'll come clean if you'll teach me teach me more & more..

This Monday morning is just pen-duty morning (2 cleanings=1 lesson),but will be glad to just be there,& greet the horses who are getting to know me. Want to take my camera & get a picture of Tommy,my new lesson horse,so can share w/you'all.

Welcome Faye!


----------



## njpetservicesdirectory

They are known as selective grazers. If they come across a patch of succulent, fresh grass which appeals to their tastes, they’ll munch it down with gusto. What’s on the menu tomorrow? That’s the owner’s problem.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good eveninnnnnggggg! ( say that to yourself in a creepy haunted house voice). :lol::lol:

Returned from the barn, tonight JayJay got his feet done. I am attaching a photo. He took quite a bit off. Like a 1/2 inch! He says he can see changes, keep doing what I am doin...still thinks there may be navicular.....but I'm not fretting. jays riding sound, I'm happy, he's happy. We will go with it.

Actually, on the walk home he TROTTED up the lane. He's never trotted in hand without being prodded!! I think he likes his shorter toes.

You don't think he will get all spunky and flip out do you?

Speaking of spunky, Rainer has been on MSM for about a week. Decided to give her a ride. Boy was she SPUNKY!! . She jigged and jogged, she was having fun.....until she went gimpy...:-(. She was feeling too good and forgot....I let her go to have fun....and I feel bad.  now she hurts. She's fun to ride tho. Funny hpw both horses ride completely different. 

TJ I had Centered Riding on VHS!!! Hahaha. Probaley still do boxed away, good stuff! Keep learning' girl....that's what we all have to do....learn something new each day! ( is that the teacher in me???? :lol


----------



## Stan

farmchic the photos did not work for me until Rick posted. great barn. So which stall is mine, and whats the rent. Is there hot water for a shower and when can I move in.:lol: To **** nice for a horse. The exception being Stella and Bugs.

Its Friday and I'm off work I did extra hours on wednesday and thursday which we dont get paid for so its time off. Its raining still and **** cold down to 7 deg in the evenings. Not sure if the cattle drive is still on tomorrow just have to wait and see however on the bright side the evenings are just beginning to draw out a little more daylight means more grass and then its spring.

I'm looking forward to this years treks, having Bugs means I get to ride and dont have to worry about Stella's skin if it plays up this year. That is of course if I still have her. Roslyn has not looked for another horse so I'll hang onto Stella for another month or so just in case. Well time to light the fire and make Roslyn a rum or three.


----------



## AlexS

Thank you Rick, and wow Farmchic, just wow. Your place is just beautiful. 

I find jealousy to be the ugliest emotion, but I am fighting it! Laugh. 



Sadly kid 1 has decided that he would rather do football than the fall baseball league. 
I pray I have the strength to stay off the field if he takes a hit. He's so skinny. 

he was starting pitcher at last nights game. Which sadly we lost, but had a big win tonight 9-3.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening everyone good to be here again 

thanks for sharing your stories


----------



## nvr2many

NM, I wish I had people to ride with also. Wish you lived close. I may have to try some of that No Thrush on a scar on my mare. I would love it to go away and grow hair. 

Ladona, Saddle smelled a lot better, actually had to get close to smell it. Big improvement. Sorry you did the splits! Must have hurt bad! 

Rick you crack me up. 2 at 10 bah ha ha ha! 

Sherry, why can't I see the pics??? Man, I am missing it! May have to restart computer and look again! Boo! 

Welcome Faye!! We need to update the name list. Anyone???

NM, beautiful pics from your ride.

Rick, thanks for fixing the photo problem with Sherry's barn. Beautifullllllllllllllll! 

Didn't ride today but hope to get in one tomorrow. Been trying to get some things done around the house. I got to drive a team of Percheron's last night. I did better than I thought I would. I planned to just go along for a ride and was asked if I wanted to try and I said oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..... I drove for about an hour out on the gravel roads out here. Was a nice evening drive. They belong to the vineyard and my farrier drives for them so he has been taking them out to get them in better shape. I have been asked multiple times by the vineyard owner why I don't learn how to drive them and well, I finally did it. I am mad now that my DH didn't get a pic, lol. I could share. I will post a pic of the team tho from a different date. 




























Oh and that's my farrier in the suspenders. Add that to the photo's of our farriers, lol. 

Hope everyone has been having a good week. Have I told you all that I love this thread??? :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, you and Sherry can start banking the funding for this trip to gather horses now then I'll let you know when you have enough for me to head out..


Ms.Terry, I'm glad you remembered the book and hope it helps add to your lessons. Can't wait to see pics of Tommy. Oh, and the barn pics belong to Farmchic, I was just loading them by HF so Alex and the others who couldn't view them by her pic loader. I would be hard pressed to head to the house with a barn like that. It is beautiful.

NM71, I am sorry Rainn is sore again. I understand how you feel after the incident with Trusty and his leg being cut from working on trailer loading. I hope she heals quickly with little discomfort.

I'm glad Jay is coming along so well. You didn't mention it, but I assume you are making him work once you get home from the rides? If he gets used to being allowed to go home fast then he will start getting barn sour and always try to run when pointed towards the house. Not a good thing to have to deal with. Hope to enjoy more pics of you two.

Stan, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics from your treks this year. They sound fun. I'm looking forward to this 3 day ride my neighbor and their group go on every year. I am hoping to start working with Little Man to get him prepared for it in case Trusty isn't able to go. If her daughter is able to get Jems ready and she isn't rehomed yet then it may be her that goes just to work the edge off her.

Alex, you are welcome and I'm glad you were able to see them. It is too pretty a barn not to enjoy seeing for us all.
I hope you don't get into to much trouble on the field and as a pitcher in baseball then he could turn out to be a great QB in football.

Melinda,, so very glad you explained about the pic not being of you.. I thought I had mistaken you for a woman all this time until I continue the read...:lol::lol::lol::hide:

Horses look great and I bet that was an amazing experience.. Does this mean you will be leading them more often? We will see more pics of the team with you in charge?


----------



## Country Woman

nvr2many said:


> NM, I wish I had people to ride with also. Wish you lived close. I may have to try some of that No Thrush on a scar on my mare. I would love it to go away and grow hair.
> 
> Ladona, Saddle smelled a lot better, actually had to get close to smell it. Big improvement. Sorry you did the splits! Must have hurt bad!
> 
> Rick you crack me up. 2 at 10 bah ha ha ha!
> 
> Sherry, why can't I see the pics??? Man, I am missing it! May have to restart computer and look again! Boo!
> 
> Welcome Faye!! We need to update the name list. Anyone???
> 
> NM, beautiful pics from your ride.
> 
> Rick, thanks for fixing the photo problem with Sherry's barn. Beautifullllllllllllllll!
> 
> Didn't ride today but hope to get in one tomorrow. Been trying to get some things done around the house. I got to drive a team of Percheron's last night. I did better than I thought I would. I planned to just go along for a ride and was asked if I wanted to try and I said oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk..... I drove for about an hour out on the gravel roads out here. Was a nice evening drive. They belong to the vineyard and my farrier drives for them so he has been taking them out to get them in better shape. I have been asked multiple times by the vineyard owner why I don't learn how to drive them and well, I finally did it. I am mad now that my DH didn't get a pic, lol. I could share. I will post a pic of the team tho from a different date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and that's my farrier in the suspenders. Add that to the photo's of our farriers, lol.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a good week. Have I told you all that I love this thread??? :lol:



those Percherons are lovely looking horses 


Have a great day


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> Lori, you and Sherry can start banking the funding for this trip to gather horses now then I'll let you know when you have enough for me to head out..
> 
> 
> Ms.Terry, I'm glad you remembered the book and hope it helps add to your lessons. Can't wait to see pics of Tommy. Oh, and the barn pics belong to Farmchic, I was just loading them by HF so Alex and the others who couldn't view them by her pic loader. I would be hard pressed to head to the house with a barn like that. It is beautiful.
> 
> NM71, I am sorry Rainn is sore again. I understand how you feel after the incident with Trusty and his leg being cut from working on trailer loading. I hope she heals quickly with little discomfort.
> 
> I'm glad Jay is coming along so well. You didn't mention it, but I assume you are making him work once you get home from the rides? If he gets used to being allowed to go home fast then he will start getting barn sour and always try to run when pointed towards the house. Not a good thing to have to deal with. Hope to enjoy more pics of you two.
> 
> Stan, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics from your treks this year. They sound fun. I'm looking forward to this 3 day ride my neighbor and their group go on every year. I am hoping to start working with Little Man to get him prepared for it in case Trusty isn't able to go. If her daughter is able to get Jems ready and she isn't rehomed yet then it may be her that goes just to work the edge off her.
> 
> Alex, you are welcome and I'm glad you were able to see them. It is too pretty a barn not to enjoy seeing for us all.
> I hope you don't get into to much trouble on the field and as a pitcher in baseball then he could turn out to be a great QB in football.
> 
> Melinda,, so very glad you explained about the pic not being of you.. I thought I had mistaken you for a woman all this time until I continue the read...:lol::lol::lol::hide:
> 
> Horses look great and I bet that was an amazing experience.. Does this mean you will be leading them more often? We will see more pics of the team with you in charge?



Hi every one good to be here again 

see you all later 

mice reading your stories


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good afternoon everyone! Happy Friday!

Up early again today and rode. . Humidity is down and the morning was cool enough for long sleeves!

We rode nearly 2 hours again today. My boy is a great trail blazer. . His new feet worked great! Haha

Roaddy, I'm a bit confused...when I mentioned jayJay jogging I simply meant as as we walked up the driveway from the farrier last night, I was leading him with the halter, I attempted to jog him a few steps, like a halter class. I was amazed he actually did it! Typically someone has to be behind him spurring him on. In addition, with my total hip, I can't jog more than a few paces. :-|. Not even sure if I remember how to run anymore!:shock:

When we ride we ride for quite sometime and often come home from different directions. I rarely jog or canter during any of our trip ( messes with my back big time) and definetly not close to home. Maybe my explanation was confusing last time.:wink:

Rainn seemed fine today. Once let out, she galloped out to pasture. . She cracks me up! 

Moms DH gave me a sheepskin saddle cover. Wow!! What a comfy ride! My pelvis is twisted, so one bumm bone always gets a little more sore...this helped A LOT!!

NVR, I say give the NT a try. You can buy it off amazon! I think I told you I use it on rainn's scratches. Nice percherons! My dad used to raise Belgiums. Gentle beasts.

Welcome Faye!


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Lori, you and Sherry can start banking the funding for this trip to gather horses now then I'll let you know when you have enough for me to head out..
> 
> 
> Ms.Terry, I'm glad you remembered the book and hope it helps add to your lessons. Can't wait to see pics of Tommy. Oh, and the barn pics belong to Farmchic, I was just loading them by HF so Alex and the others who couldn't view them by her pic loader. I would be hard pressed to head to the house with a barn like that. It is beautiful.
> 
> NM71, I am sorry Rainn is sore again. I understand how you feel after the incident with Trusty and his leg being cut from working on trailer loading. I hope she heals quickly with little discomfort.
> 
> I'm glad Jay is coming along so well. You didn't mention it, but I assume you are making him work once you get home from the rides? If he gets used to being allowed to go home fast then he will start getting barn sour and always try to run when pointed towards the house. Not a good thing to have to deal with. Hope to enjoy more pics of you two.
> 
> Stan, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics from your treks this year. They sound fun. I'm looking forward to this 3 day ride my neighbor and their group go on every year. I am hoping to start working with Little Man to get him prepared for it in case Trusty isn't able to go. If her daughter is able to get Jems ready and she isn't rehomed yet then it may be her that goes just to work the edge off her.
> 
> Alex, you are welcome and I'm glad you were able to see them. It is too pretty a barn not to enjoy seeing for us all.
> I hope you don't get into to much trouble on the field and as a pitcher in baseball then he could turn out to be a great QB in football.
> 
> Melinda,, so very glad you explained about the pic not being of you.. I thought I had mistaken you for a woman all this time until I continue the read...:lol::lol::lol::hide:
> 
> Horses look great and I bet that was an amazing experience.. Does this mean you will be leading them more often? We will see more pics of the team with you in charge?


Yes I will. On the 20th I had been asked to ride along for a wine event they are having at the vineyard called Riesling Invasion. I guess it is a big deal. DH says he will get pics of me next time. It sure was harder than my farrier makes it look.


----------



## Celeste

We got out for a little ride between rains. The mud sucked the shoes off of the horses. Both of them lost one shoe. Now I am going to have to call the farrier out. All this rain sucks both figuratively and literally.


----------



## Roadyy

We have been lucky this week. It rained hard early in the week, but it has only threatened heavy stuff while only dropping drizzle. I'm sure there are some places locally that got heavier than others.


----------



## Hunter65

Love love love the Percherons. I miss my big ole Duke!

Here is a little video we made to help sell Hunter

Hunter - Hunter/Jumper pony prospect for sale - YouTube


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all....
I love the pictures of the driving team. 
I took the day off . I needed a mental day
Hey do any of you know how to train a horse not to "talk" while in the ring..? 
Bre wants to duck tape Cody's mouth so he'll hush while in the ring at the shows. He is very noisy....


----------



## Stan

5-30 Saturday morning. What a hell of a time to get up on the day off. Its cold made a cup ot tea and sat in front of the TV to warm up. RAIN fade no signal. Thats just great, we are moving the cattle this morning and it will be Bugs first time on a drive and working on the road, add to that cold wind and RAIN and he has not had any one on his back for a while.
At rising 65 I have to be certifiable, scratch that, I think i spelt it wrong so Ill settle for nuts.

It should be Stella I take as she has the experience. Just like a mare, but we have loading problems still and if I did not manage to get her on it would strenghten her resolve and mine thinking about 12gage.

So its off into the back waters of Dargaville, in the rain, on a green horse, driving cattle to new pasture. Wearing the latest in riding gear. No I will not take a photo of myself cause all you would see is the smile.

But if Bugs allows me, and I'm not hanging on for dear life, I will take a few of the ride. 

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Hi all....
> I love the pictures of the driving team.
> I took the day off . I needed a mental day
> Hey do any of you know how to train a horse not to "talk" while in the ring..?
> Bre wants to duck tape Cody's mouth so he'll hush while in the ring at the shows. He is very noisy....


I just love it when the horse talks. Kate was very vocal could not shut her up. They say its a sign of intelligence. In a horse I mean.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey Stan, you have a great time today!! Be careful, but have FUN!!

And...I think I can speak for the rest....we want a picture of that grin! :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Stan have fun take some pictures if you can


----------



## Farmchic

Thank you all for the nice comments on the barn. Your all too kind : ) I'd like to start on painting the arena right away but hubby informed me he doesn't trust me to roll it. I'm insulted, I think. : ( 
Found a good deal on some barn decor at Tractor Supply I had to spray pair it though cause it's the same brown as the board I'll be hanging it on.

Rick I'm sure Lori and I would just love to give you a free vacation and two free horses to boot but do you realize how jealous Stan would be? I guess I'll just have to find a different owner for my Paso. : )

We're starting to cut hay again tonight. Yeah! More hay. We might actually get enough to sell some this year. 

Have a good weekend everyone. Keep us updated with pics. And if anyone ever need a layover in mo you know your horse is welcome here.

Oh yeah, Stan we do have hot water on the tie stall, even have a couple of clear shower curtains for privacy and two heat lamps.


----------



## nvr2many

Celeste, sorry you had the shoe mishap! And both horses. Hope the farrier can get out soon so you won't be grounded long.

Sandi, thank you! And I love the video of hunter. Best music I have heard watching a video. Most think you have to rock it or get really loud for some reason. I never understood that. 

Thanks Lori and totally funny how Cody talks. You need to get a video of it. 

Stan, cannot wait to see pics of your cattle drive. 

Sherry, you amaze me with what you have done with your barn and now you are on to the arena. Wow, just wow! 

Didn't get a ride in today because we were going to wait until it cooled down but with all the chores we did today we are beat! So tomorrow for sure! We did get the riding mower going tho. I am thrilled to death! 

Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## nvr2many

Oh and finally got an appointment. for the podiatrist. Maybe I will finally get this darn foot fixed and I can stop being a cripple. I swear I need crutches but they would slow me down too much so I suffer! Appointment not until the 29th tho but I am hopeful.


----------



## Ladytrails

Checking in after being on vacation with a road trip for most of the past week. Our itinerary included Horse Progress Days in Arcola, IL, which was awesome. Something like 3 football fields' worth of Amish buggies parked wheel to wheel, buggy horses tied to a field-long hitching post, and several acres of cars and trucks from people like me. Besides all the vendors, there were demonstrations of horse-drawn equipment used for Amish farming, organic produce farming, and much more. I got some interesting video of horses pulling a haybine and big round baler; it was really amazing some of the equipment that they have invented to place and remove/roll up long black mulch plastic on the produce farm rows. I had never realized how much work that would be to do it by hand; these inventions loosen the edges, and pull it up and roll it on a spool (either motorized - 2 horses to pull, or ground-driven - 1 horse to pull) and shake off the dirt while doing all that so that it makes a nice, clean, tidy, reusable roll. 

Also saw a demonstration of a six-horse team of Percherons being ridden Roman style, and got some video of that. If I can figure out how to post it, I'll do so. It was really amazing. The guy is here: Home Page One of the 'wheel horses' that he rides is 18.2 hands - DH took pics of me standing next to this big fella, and the top of my head was about halfway up his shoulder. I am a sucker for Percherons....and Shires.... and Black Clydesdales....and now also a sucker for miniature Haflingers after seeing some in Illinois (didn't even know there were such a thing!). 

Critter, glad you got things squared away with BO. Might want to put that in writing and sign and date it; better yet, have her sign it, too! 

Farmchic, your barn is lovely. You've done a great job! 

Stan, you're hopefully on your trek already, and having a fun by the time I am writing this. We're all anxious for you to have a great adventure, just enough of a thrill but not too much of a thrill. I hope Bugs works out well for you, with all that he has the potential to be. 

Alex, I hear you about football. What is it about football? If we made our kids run into each other in any other setting and concuss their growing brains and wrench their muscles and ligaments and tendons it would be child abuse. But since it's football, it's okay. I hope Kid 1 proves to be able to outrun all the other guys.... or is the QB. At the very least, if he gets hurt you can pull the mom card and make him sit out until you and his doctor are satisfied he's ready to play again. I don't trust coaches and trainers to protect our kids, especially in the case of concussions. Just sayin', I have personal experience from soccer when my son had a concussion and they put him back in the game as if it was nothing. 

Celeste, we aren't having mud but we have dry, dry ground and they're stamping flies...so I have one shoe lost as well. Such a pain. I know I'd be aggravated with mud but right now I'd gladly put up with sucked-off shoes; it looks like we're in for another drought-y summer. Farmers have one cutting of hay, some of which got rained on because there just weren't 3 days without rain until this past weekend. Most don't think they'll get a second cutting and folks from Colorado are already reaching out to Kansas and western MO farmers for hay to buy and transport. 

Country Woman, it's good to see you back online more often. We missed you and it's good to hear your encouraging comments!


----------



## Stan

*Bugs his day out.*

This morning he was a little cranky not listening, barging around but I managed to get the bit in his mouth and loaded into the float, so far so good. Drove out of town leaving the rain behind this time, it stayed on the coast and we were inland.

Well what can I say. We arrived at the farm second in line there were seven of us unloaded and saddled up. Tied him for a while, while I had another prozac and a double rum. Checked the rum a mean water bottle was on the saddle. Panic. I left it at home no anesthetic. So I took the bull by the horns so to speak, remembering folks, Bugs has not been on a cattle drive, no experience on the road and cars. And had not had a decent ride out for about 4 months according to one of the ladies. Only the short period in the ring across the road. On I got, I could feel him set himself, legs slightly spread, his back arched, head down. My u know what sucked onto the saddle big time in readyness of him letting loose. Bugs started eating grass. 

I relaxed released the grip i had, and started to breath.

What a horse, WHAT a horse, we all went out together to get the cows and while four riders went ahead, two went into the paddock. I held Bugs back and he did it, stood taking it all in and did not get upset. Moving along he got used to the cars and by the time the third one had gone by he was an old hand at it. Would not jump the ditch when the cows made a run for it but got the idea after one of the other horses jumped he figered it was O/K and over he went and yes when he landed I was still in the saddle.

He took to it like a duck to water, I could not fault him. No riding for ages and to go out like that unload from the float saddle on and away.

I have one tired horse though. He is not fit, but now we have got over a hump I'll take him out on his own to bring up his fitness and to get him more intune with me 
Sorry If i sound full of it, I am, he did great. An I did not need the extra rum. No spooking shying nothing he just took it in his stride. No Photo of me I was holding the camara. And the one with only the cows. Just Bugs and me


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! Stan! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Super good news! I'm sitting here grinning for you as I read your post. What a great feeling you must have in your heart and stomach this morning. (Or your night...). I love when things go right.

It's another beautiful morning here....to ride or not to ride....:lol: maybe I'll try Rainn today...at a slower pace, and shorter distance so she doesn't get gimpy???? I've got the bug...:wink:

LT, your horsey trip sounds fabulous! We have a large Amish community here in my town. I absolutely LOVE watching them hook up several Belgians and plow. It's truly amazing what they can do.

In fact, as I've mentioned before, my farrier is Amish, so a day I was over there, he got a delivery. They opened the stock trailer, and out backed two Belgians ATTACHED to a huge piece of machinery!!!!:shock::shock: when my mouth dropped open, he just laughed and said, it's easier to transport heavy machinery with the horses attached! Wow!

Have a good day everyone!! . Ride strong and free!


----------



## Roadyy

Sherry, I don't think Stan would be very jealous at all after his trek with Bugs now. I think he has found an awesome horse for him to enjoy for a very long time. Therefore you two can continue on with the plans for my free vacation and horses, darlin..

Melinda, I hope the podiatrist is able to correct your foot so you can get back to being comfortable kicking butt,,err,, whatever it is you do...:lol:

Ladytrails, sounds like an amazing vacation and hope you are able to figure out how to load them soon. I am really interested in seeing them.

Stan, Sounds like you are on your way to a never ending smile when riding Bugs. I can only imagine how excited you were to be able to wipe away the worry and just enjoy the trek. Makes the blood pump from being excited from a great ride doesn't it?

NM71, take pics of the ride on which ever horse you choose and post up for us who aren't able to ride right now.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Oh and finally got an appointment. for the podiatrist. Maybe I will finally get this darn foot fixed and I can stop being a cripple. I swear I need crutches but they would slow me down too much so I suffer! Appointment not until the 29th tho but I am hopeful.


My arches kill me. I started wearing Ariats boots and the pain went away 

I do need to look for more soul inserts


----------



## Critter sitter

Here is "blackly " aka Black Jack
The poor boy is eaten up with fly bites. I drenched him in fly sprat and put wound care on the deeper owes.
I really need to find him a home.. He is so darn sweet and gentle.













I'm guessing he is just over 17h


----------



## Farmchic

Critter sitter said:


> Here is "blackly " aka Black Jack
> The poor boy is eaten up with fly bites. I drenched him in fly sprat and put wound care on the deeper owes.
> I really need to find him a home.. He is so darn sweet and gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he is just over 17h


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Ok Ok you have convinced me.. Get him down here and I'll make room for him. I'm about to get the other pasture fence line finished and it is full of lush green grass along with a couple of small ponds. Is he broke to ride? If not a know a buggy just up the road that would be perfect behind him.

Think of it as dropping him off on your way to vacation visit your mum.


----------



## Farmchic

Awwww he looks so sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The way that skin looks he may be allergic to fly bites. Poor baby, that looks so uncomfortable.

Stan-so glad the ride went so well. Bugs is a keeper, right?

Hope all the shoes get replaced soon. 

Monsoon season is right around the corner-those are some powerful storms. 

Wising you all a good W/E!


----------



## Ladytrails

Stan, yippee! So glad to hear that Bugs is turning out to be the diamond in the rough that you needed! And, THIS is why we love horses instead of boats. It's these experiences where you and your horse are on the same team that end up being worth the wait, right? Congratulations!


----------



## Celeste

Black Jack is a doll! How old is he? Is he trained at all?


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Black Jack is a doll! How old is he? Is he trained at all?


Shh...I got first dibs on him, darlin...

There is a buckskin Percheron listed locally as green broke for $975 or trade for a 5-15 yr old trail horse for a 5'3" young woman to ride. You can check on that one ,,,:hug:


----------



## Celeste

I don't need another horse anyway. He is cute though.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I don't need another horse anyway. He is cute though.


I am thinking the same thing. He looks like he is ready to make anyone around him want him. Hate to see him ate up like that.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That horse has a really kind face CS.

Yep! Those shoulders look just like Rainn 's. I definetly say allergic to flies. The only thing I found to work is Endure fly spray. I buy it at TS. It's a repellant, not a killer, I don't like that kind of spray.

Anyway, I've found it's critical to keep the flies off, bc where ever they touch, they become itchy. Rainn then itches until,she has open wounds! :shock: it's aweful.

I have also found that usung Calm Coat helps help and alleviate the itching. I swear when she smells the bottle coming towards her, she stands still and sighs. When I rub her belly with it, she reaches back and touches my head as if to say, Ahhhh, thank you, that is sooooo soothing!

If he is bad as her with the reactions, I have to treat her twice a day with spray and calm coat. She's healing nicely tho!!

Good luck.


----------



## Stan

Thanks folks. Bugs is a keeper, its been a while since i've had such a good ride. he is suffering though he lost a lot of condition on the ride though gave me quite a surprise when I took the saddle off he looked so drawn. However that can also be the fact he was nackered. The best he could muster at the end was a feeble attempt at wiping his nose on my shirt. We ended up with his head resting in my arms One very tired horse. I'm taking him to new pasture today, a week on that should put some weight back on him.

The weather it has now turned to poo. Blowing, rain, not a nice morning Its been like that since 4 this morning. I could not sleep.

Roslyn is normally the one that gets to most of the drives with me working. This time she had to work. God that added a bit of icing to the cake not that i rubbed her nose in it at all, but i did have a big smile when I pointed it out and how good the ride was. I think that may spur her on to look for another horse.

Cheers all.


----------



## wild old thing

*Barn drama*

I'm going to throw this up here in this forum because I suspect this might be an older person issue. it hasn't happened to me before in this sport but it's happening now and I'm not sure how to procede.

This is about barn drama.

I have been happily riding at a school, a university where some of the instructors are students in equine studies. In their senior year they will teach some of the classes for grading. 

There is a student instructor who has also been "promoted" to one of their chief instructors this year. Until now, she wasn't my favorite instructor but I liked her and I respected her approach which seemed very thorough and very much about learning how to instruct and give a good class.

Okay, this year I noticed as I would ride past her, her criticisms seemed to be very strident. And very personal.

For example: she loudly criticizes certain aspects of my riding. Initially I figured maybe she's seeing something so I'd try to conform. But lately the attitude seems to be as if I'm doing something personal to HER. I have a philosophy about taking lessons - which is I'm going to take it all in and learn. I don't believe in arguing with instructors. Until this week, I have taken it in but it was starting to smart. 

At one time, I was riding a horse with diabetes and he was having behavior issues - he was eating too much spring grass so his sugar was spiking, he was not responding to cues and not only was becoming irritable and nippy, he was becoming a difficult ride. 

His meds have been adjusted AND it turned out he may have a bit of Lyme as well so he's having a rough summer. And it's very hot and humid here. 

But before he was tested, I was talking to someone else in the barn about him after a lesson with him.

The instructor I am having difficulties with came up behind me and loudly announced to my friend and I, "Cynthia, I just think you hate (the horse)." I was completely shocked and taken aback - so I responded, "why would you say such a thing?". And she said, "you don't like him, you never have anything nice to say about him. He's a great horse and I don't have any problems with him." Then she said "I got first place on him last year (something we have all heard about hundred times)." I said, "when was the last time you rode him?" And she said (and I swear there was a little smile when she said this), "two weeks ago".

UGh.

Next was when she came to me to ask me why I was turning him out in a collar instead of a halter. I was told this winter to only use a collar on him because he works his way out of halters. He has his own special collar in his stall. I explained this to her. She said, "who told you this?". Now I don't know the names of everyone there and I don't recall exactly who said it, but it was someone who was in charge. So she disregards what I said and stands there lecturing me on why I should use a halter - "we don't want the beginners thinking using a collar is the right way, on and on and on". And my answer was, "This is what I was told to do with him".

The tone she uses with me is very much like chastising a errant child.

I resent being spoken to as if I'm trying to get away with something. It has built up in me because whenever she addresses me about anything (which she IS supposed to do, because she IS an instructor) she mostly takes on a derogatory and condescneding tone. 

I'm 66 years old and I take horses and riding seriously. 

I love my sport but this young woman takes every opportunity to loudly chastise me, what I do, how I do it, acting as if I'm a disobient child instead of a grown woman who is working hard to learn to be a horsewoman. And it's eating away at me and making my time there not fun or positive. 

This week she begins our lesson by announcing that we're going to be doing lots of standing and posting so we can work on our muscles and get toned butts. I'm not a FAN of posting. But I'll do it. But my *** and the shpe it's in is not why I ride. But I'm always game. The horse I was riding, I usually post anyway. 

When she said it my first thought was UGH....why are we talking about my ***. I care about riding. I RIDE WESTERN. And posting isn't necessarily what the focus should be - but I'm about whatever the instructor wants it to be about. I'm okay with posting and standing in my stirrups too. I like working on skills. But not for my butt. I do all of it to ride. It seems superficial and in a way mean - helping me work on the firmness of my butt. 

But this horse is very fast and he hops in a trot like an insane rabbit, and I got close to a horse (he's faster than all the other horses), not close enough to be kicked, but we come up. In group lessons this has never been a huge issue, passing other horses. She begins reprimanding me. Not correcting or offering a solution to his speed. just reprimanding. Loudly. 

So I come back at her, "Look ____, I'd like it if you'd try to remember that I'm trying very hard and I'm aware. Please don't act as if I'm doing this on purpose because I'm not. ....blah blah."

Which of course made it worse. I tried to apologize. She IS the instructor. But she's not hearing it. 

She tells me "I don't think you respect me".

And when I think about it I know she's right. I've started not to. But not because I don't acknowledge her positiion or her body of knowledge. 

I can't respect someone who doesn't respect me. Who talks to me as she does. LOUDLY. PUBLICLY. AS IF I AM AN IDIOT. 

Until now in riding I have had the best instruction with a lot of kindness and encouragement.

I have found there are instructors who impart information - who tell give you evaluation about what you're doing, why it's working or not, how you can improve what you're doing, and it never feels personal. 

I have found instructors who teach as though this is the most fun in the world and riding becomes even more fun because they love teaching and horses and the people who want to ride.

And then there are instructors who have egos a mild wide, who do not respect students. It feels to me like they believe any thing they say or any way speaking or yelling at their students is acceptable. I've been in the presence of star instructors where that is their attitude - you are a sow's ear and I will make some kind of silk purse out of you. And others who are kindness personafied.

This is negativity and it's becoming an issue for me. I'm not sure what to do. 

There is a head instructor I respect. I have not discussed this with her because it felt too personal and too "drama" ish. 

I don't know how to handle it without feeling like I'm insulting one of her best instructors. I am asking you older riders because I figure this is an adult thing - that as we get older respect becomes very important. I have always shown this young lady respect and I've always been encouraging to her. 

Last summer, an older man in one of our classes wouldn't listen to this young woman - he would REFUSE to do anything she said. I honestly don't know what the problem was because I hardly ever interacted with her at the time (there was another instructor I usually worked with). But perhaps it was the same thing.

ADVICE PLEASE.


----------



## Celeste

I would call a meeting with the head of the whole place. This little girl sounds like an arrogant &*^% and she obviously doesn't know anything about teaching. You can be the best rider in the world and not be a good instructor. I would get a different instructor or a different barn. I don't pay people my hard earned money to belittle me.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
welcome new members 

love reading your stories 

Just watching showjumping on tv 
the Cenovous cup

Cynthia I call a meeting too sounds like she has no respect to you or others 
Hope it goes well


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> Cynthia I call a meeting too sounds like she has no respect to you or others
> Hope it goes well



sigh...

I'm so reluctant to involve the head instructor. I feel as though to do this is a lose lose. 


I hate these kinds of dramas and I'm not a fan of confrontation either. I feel as if I can't win this one. ****. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

wild old thing said:


> sigh...
> 
> I'm so reluctant to involve the head instructor. I feel as though to do this is a lose lose.
> 
> 
> I hate these kinds of dramas and I'm not a fan of confrontation either. I feel as if I can't win this one. ****. :-(


You are right,,you can't win this one....If you continue to let it go and then you are partly responsible for anyone else who has to deal with her because you didn't allow an opportunity for it to be corrected.


----------



## Country Woman

wild old thing said:


> sigh...
> 
> I'm so reluctant to involve the head instructor. I feel as though to do this is a lose lose.
> 
> 
> I hate these kinds of dramas and I'm not a fan of confrontation either. I feel as if I can't win this one. ****. :-(


I guess I would agree with you there 
don't like drama 

good luck


----------



## Country Woman

just watching the Calgary Stampede 
earlier I watched show jumping 

have a great day


----------



## Stan

wild old thing said:


> I'm going to throw this up here in this forum because I suspect this might be an older person issue. it hasn't happened to me before in this sport but it's happening now and I'm not sure how to procede.
> 
> I'm 66 years old and I take horses and riding seriously.
> 
> I don't know how to handle it without feeling like I'm insulting one of her best instructors. I am asking you older riders because I figure this is an adult thing - that as we get older respect becomes very important. I have always shown this young lady respect and I've always been encouraging to her.
> 
> Last summer, an older man in one of our classes wouldn't listen to this young woman - he would REFUSE to do anything she said. I honestly don't know what the problem was because I hardly ever interacted with her at the time (there was another instructor I usually worked with). But perhaps it was the same thing.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE.


I did a cut and past and now my point of view but first are you paying for lessons if so, my responce is this. First find another barn that you can go to if required.

Next time she has a nasty word to say, respond with. I and people like me pay you to teach us how to ride. You are not doing your job. You are fired. I would then confront the barn owner and complain.

You are not to be treated or talked to in that manner. This young person would not last 10 seconds where I live. Also, the horse they put you on is sick. If there is a vet report on the horse, I would also point out she is putting you on an unsound horse and that places you in danger. Should she say she has ridden the horse a couple of weeks ago. Hand her the rains and tell her to demonstrate amoungst all of the other horses, how to hold it back.

Then remind her she is being paid to teach and that requires demonstration.

Finally I'm rising 65 and your problem annoyed me. I would have told her infront of every one else I am paying for lessons. Don't you ever talk to me in that manner again, and I would stand my ground. She is not an instructer she is a bully. You will do better moving to a new barn but after you dump on her. 

Cheers.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> I did a cut and past and now my point of view but first are you paying for lessons if so, my responce is this. First find another barn that you can go to if required.
> 
> Next time she has a nasty word to say, respond with. I and people like me pay you to teach us how to ride. You are not doing your job. You are fired. I would then confront the barn owner and complain.
> 
> You are not to be treated or talked to in that manner. This young person would not last 10 seconds where I live. Also, the horse they put you on is sick. If there is a vet report on the horse, I would also point out she is putting you on an unsound horse and that places you in danger. Should she say she has ridden the horse a couple of weeks ago. Hand her the rains and tell her to demonstrate amoungst all of the other horses, how to hold it back.
> 
> Then remind her she is being paid to teach and that requires demonstration.
> 
> Finally I'm rising 65 and your problem annoyed me. I would have told her infront of every one else I am paying for lessons. Don't you ever talk to me in that manner again, and I would stand my ground. She is not an instructer she is a bully. You will do better moving to a new barn but after you dump on her.
> 
> Cheers.


I would agree here with Stan 
great advise


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wild thing...I have to agree with the others...although I hate confrontation....you can't let this continue to occur. Curious to the age of your instructor...as the new young teachers often come into school ready to bully is 'seasoned' ones. There is a definite difference in the generations and the respect level. I was taught as I am sure you were, to respect elders.....I'm ain't seeing it.

Anyway, you are paying for a service, and even if you weren't, you shouldn't be treated in the manner you are speaking. I say either turn her in....tell the head honcho, hey this just isn't working give me someone else....or find another barn. There has got to be others or other instructors.

Good day today. Did ride Rainn. We didn't ride long....15 minutes or so...but I slowed her down, as she is one who wants to plow thru trails, and we returned home sound!!. She is so with it in the brain, I can't let her sit idol.....I think small short jaunts are the best for her! 

Everyone got clipped today! Wasn't sure how Jay would be, but he.....just stood there!! . What a good boy! 

Saw an old friend for lunch...that's my whole agenda during summer, meet up with people I don't see the rest of the year. :lol::lol: had a good time talking to a human being beside DH, mom or mom's DH. Hahahaha I need to get out more!:wink:

Here are a few picks from today...Rainn helping me hold the grooming supplies....she is a sight isn't she??? Bald face, newly growing hair....it's been quite a summer!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

After all the grooming, clipping and mane pulling....they do this......look at Rainn in the background, she sits on her bumm and rubs her tummy on the ground to itch....amazing.....


----------



## crazy4mypaint

Hello everyone  Sorry I have not posted in a while. Finally have a computer virus free, so perhaps I will have better luck downloading pictures. Hope everyone had a safe and great 4th of July... Just a quick update Savannah is coming along well with her ground work. However she now has a buddy I just bought a 14 yr old jet black Morgan cross which I renamed Letty Lou in memory of my boyfriend's Mom who passed away when he was 11. She was horse crazy also  I'm not sure what cross she is, possibly paint, she has one back foot with some white, perhaps as I upload some pictures shortly. I just wanted to say whoever built the new barn, fantastic job, beautiful. Special hugs to all I somewhat know on here, and look forward to meeting those I have yet to know. Have a great evening......


----------



## Ladytrails

Wild old thing, you need to let go of some your wild, in the instructor's direction!  Seriously, you have every right to address how she is treating you. All the others' advice, regarding who you choose to get your hard-earned money, is very good -- and you also deserve to be taught. This young person's approach is not helpful in teaching you....thus she is not doing her job. I think it is fair, and not confrontational, to say something along the lines of "I feel that you don't like teaching me, or that you find it difficult/distasteful/a waste of your precious time to teach an older person. I feel this way because it seems that the things I do well don't get commented on, but the critique that I get during lessons is makes me feel singled out in a very public way, and feels very harsh and personal. My goal for lessons is to become a better horsewoman, and improve my strength and skills in riding. Do you have an instruction plan for me that will help me meet my goals?" If she is a good instructor, she will have this plan in mind and can articulate it in a way that you can agree that it is a good plan or not. She should have an objective (strength to ride in 2 point for 5 minutes) and a series of training steps to get you there. If she is just out to draw blood, her responses will be more on the lines of "you are not xxx enough" which is not a training plan. Then, you can take that information to the head instructor and it gives him/her something to work with in coaching this young instructor. The facility should be reminded that with our good health and healthy pocketbooks, the older generation is "the" new spenders that they should cultivate. I'm sure they wouldn't want to lose the business of the retired generation!


----------



## Stan

*For sale*

I listed Stella for Sale today in a local internet sales group called Trade Me.

This is a move I have been dreading. I'm one of those old saps that tend to keep an animal for its life so this is not easy to do. 










Hey Wild old thing remind the barn there is two forms of advitising. In the news media and word of mouth.
Word of mouth is the most successfull for positive recomendation.
It is also the most successful for negative recomendation.

Move to NZ and I sell you Stella at a reduced price.


----------



## Light

I didn't have time to read all the replies. 

You, we, pay way to much money and devote way to much time to have some insensitive disrespectful snot mess it up. Really. We pay them to learn. Not to be belittled.

There are always two sides to every story but her side doesn't matter. Because you are paying for a service she is not providing. 

Hold your head high, remain calm and deliberate and find someone that will work for your money. 

Do you remember the old "Buns of Steele" exercise video's? yeah, me neither. Good luck, the problem is not you.


----------



## Light

AAAHHHHH! I put an e on the end of steel.


----------



## Critter sitter

Black jack is not "broke" but a huge sweetheart who wouldn't take much. He is 5 and is registered.i am helping find him a home for a client. I'm still not sure what to list him at. his owner is mor interested in getting a good home where he will be happy


----------



## Critter sitter

today was not a good day. Cody got his leg stuck in his turn out corral panel when i went to feed this morning. he must have been trying to kick at the horse next to him and got it stuck. I took a few pictures. I had to stay with him and keep him calm so the BO could help me free him. he had to take a sawsall to the panel to get him free.


here is the panel after. we put duct tape on the cut places to keep him from getting hurt worse.



I had the vet out to check him over and make sure it was not broke. 
he gave him a shot of Bute and checked said he'll be sore but no bad cuts or tissue /tendon/or muscle damage just bruising.
he is resting in stall with hand walking so he don't get stiff.
lets just say I was ready for a drink at about 9 am this morning. thank god he was not hurt worse!


----------



## nvr2many

Well our hay is ready to be put up and we killed ourselves doing about 125 bales today! Bah ha ha. We will be getting more help in the morning to finish. There are only about 355 total so only 230 to go. I just cannot lift those things over my head. I am good for stacking on the truck and pushing them off. Or driving. Poor DH is the one that gets to throw them up to me on the truck and then stack in the barn. Gah! I feel so bad for him. He also has allergies and this really does him in! Good thing it only happens once a year. Then in the winter we move 20 bales from big barn to our hay room as we need it so its not too bad. Pics.....................


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> today was not a good day. Cody got his leg stuck in his turn out corral panel when i went to feed this morning. he must have been trying to kick at the horse next to him and got it stuck. I took a few pictures. I had to stay with him and keep him calm so the BO could help me free him. he had to take a sawsall to the panel to get him free.
> 
> 
> here is the panel after. we put duct tape on the cut places to keep him from getting hurt worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the vet out to check him over and make sure it was not broke.
> he gave him a shot of Bute and checked said he'll be sore but no bad cuts or tissue /tendon/or muscle damage just bruising.
> he is resting in stall with hand walking so he don't get stiff.
> lets just say I was ready for a drink at about 9 am this morning. thank god he was not hurt worse!


OMG Lori! That actually made me gasp! Not kidding. What the heck? First a flip over backward and now this. Drink away!!! :shock:
So glad Cody is ok. Wowwwwwwwwwwwww! That would have been my second heart attack!!!! You are a cool cookie!


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda i was not cool at all i was shaking so bad but I knew I needed to stay calm for him. at the end right before we got him off the panel he was getting tired and slumping. I thought I was going to loose him. It had been raining the whole time. So I was soaked to the bone. he was soaked and i was so scared ;(


----------



## nvr2many

Well, you did what needed to be done. Be proud of yourself! I am very sorry that happened to your boy and so glad that it all came out well. Animals and kids, they sure find a way to take a couple years off our lives.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Well, you did what needed to be done. Be proud of yourself! I am very sorry that happened to your boy and so glad that it all came out well. Animals and kids, they sure find a way to take a couple years off our lives.


Amen to that! 
this past week has aged me alot!
Thank you


----------



## Country Woman

Critter sitter said:


> today was not a good day. Cody got his leg stuck in his turn out corral panel when i went to feed this morning. he must have been trying to kick at the horse next to him and got it stuck. I took a few pictures. I had to stay with him and keep him calm so the BO could help me free him. he had to take a sawsall to the panel to get him free.
> 
> 
> here is the panel after. we put duct tape on the cut places to keep him from getting hurt worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the vet out to check him over and make sure it was not broke.
> he gave him a shot of Bute and checked said he'll be sore but no bad cuts or tissue /tendon/or muscle damage just bruising.
> he is resting in stall with hand walking so he don't get stiff.
> lets just say I was ready for a drink at about 9 am this morning. thank god he was not hurt worse!



Awe poor Cody 
I hope he gets better soon


----------



## NickerMaker71

Gasp! CS!!! That is sooooo scary. I agree with NVR.....drink away. Wow!! I'm actually surprised he just hung there and didn't panic and fight it. Lucky for that.

Wild One, I agree with LT, if you are going to confront your instructor, make sure to use 'I' statements, it will get you further. Just curious...are these group lessons?

Stan, funny how I bet having a super ride on Bugs gave you a little help to post Stella for sale...I think it was the thing you needed to 'pull the trigger' before you literally pulled the trigger!:lol:

It's going to be a HOT one this week! Near ninety all week!:shock::shock: that's July for ya!! I think we might finally have to out the AC in....ICK.

Have a good day everyone!. Get some riding in. Looks like the majority of the US and Canada are looking dry!! (Sorry Stan, haven't looked at your weather.:-|)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Question....I think JayJay is growing more of a hay belly than weight....I give him a small amount of grain, and two flakes of hay every AM/PM. 24 hr pasture if they want it. Thoughts on how to put 'good' weight on him? We use a 12% or 14% sweet feed. (Please keep that in mind when giving suggestions, cause I am feeding both horses,) I give Rainn twice as much grain as him...and she looks good I think. Wondering if I should increase his grain. I've kept it on the low end bc he never had it where he came from.

Oh, he was wormed two months ago...just an FYI. Can you over deworm? I know my vet wants me to use zimectrin gold after the first frost. In the spring panacur pac. I don't know what kris used two months ago....wondering if it wud be safe to panacur his at this stage in summer....

CS, you use MSM...is it safe to bute occasionally while using the bute?

Thanks!!


----------



## Critter sitter

I would up his grain. He's got to be used to it by now. 
And you can deworming again it won't hurt him. 



It is safe actually. To bute while on msm. I'm about to head over and feed now. I'm scared ill get there and Cody will be really swollen. He was walking on it with all his weight last night. Just a bit stiffly.


----------



## Critter sitter

Melinda. Sorry I thought I posted last night. But great pictures of the haying. Glad you got yours in.


----------



## Cacowgirl

CS-glad that Cody is OK-the things horses can do to themselves! A good stiff drink is certainly in order

WOT-I think I would stop the lessons for awhile or is taking them how you get to ride? I would ask for a different trainer, and since she's also a student, won't she be moving on soon? Can you take a lesson on a different schedule when she isn't available? Some people are just abrasive, best to try to avoid them.

Stan- best wishes on selling Stella-glad you had a great time w/Bugs.

That is some beautiful hay-so nice to have a supply stacked up, isn't it?

Went out w/some neighbor's on an ATV ride yesterday-it was my birthday, so decided to do something different, just 7 of us, but it was a nice group, short, as some had to work later, but I'm not up to their long ones, which can be 10 hours or even longer.

Has anybody seen the bucking horse auction? Some horses were bringing $30,000 to $40,000! The bulls were much less, which surprised me.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Amen to that!
> this past week has aged me alot!
> Thank you


Oh and I forgot to include men! :lol:


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Question....I think JayJay is growing more of a hay belly than weight....I give him a small amount of grain, and two flakes of hay every AM/PM. 24 hr pasture if they want it. Thoughts on how to put 'good' weight on him? We use a 12% or 14% sweet feed. (Please keep that in mind when giving suggestions, cause I am feeding both horses,) I give Rainn twice as much grain as him...and she looks good I think. Wondering if I should increase his grain. I've kept it on the low end bc he never had it where he came from.
> 
> Oh, he was wormed two months ago...just an FYI. Can you over deworm? I know my vet wants me to use zimectrin gold after the first frost. In the spring panacur pac. I don't know what kris used two months ago....wondering if it wud be safe to panacur his at this stage in summer....
> 
> CS, you use MSM...is it safe to bute occasionally while using the bute?
> 
> Thanks!!


Ok, this is how I did it with mine. OIL! I got to where I would pour 1 cup of oil on an alfalfa flake twice a day and it did wonders! My guy looked like this......................










You will still need the good stuff, this is just for FAT.


----------



## Critter sitter

Well he looked pretty good this morning. 









He even took a little roll in the arena. 









I'm not sure how long he'll be out. He's not limping at all. May just rest him a week and see


----------



## NickerMaker71

nvr2many said:


> Ok, this is how I did it with mine. OIL! I got to where I would pour 1 cup of oil on an alfalfa flake twice a day and it did wonders! My guy looked like this......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will still need the good stuff, this is just for FAT.


OIL???? Like vegetable oil? Did you give grain too? Did you start out with a small amount of oil? Tell me more please...I'm intruqued.

Added another loop to our trail system today with the help of my mom! She's a work horse! We also got the trails cleared enough now that both horses and ATVs can use them!!


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Oh and I forgot to include men! :lol:


 
I missed that post on. (And i forgot to include men). I know it was probibly to draw me in for a hit, it worked.

As for puting condition on the horse I would like to know more. Bugs is on the thin side. Where I am trying to shed a pound or two.

The weather in NZ is rat sh-- Rain and snow. There has only been one fine day this week Saturday. Its wet and cold the news showed a shot of snow in Whangapoaroa north Auckland. Now that never happenes. Im not sure if it was snow or hail, but for either it had to be cold.

Well it's 6 am on Monday time to head to work, Crims waiting.


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> I listed Stella for Sale today in a local internet sales group called Trade Me.
> 
> This is a move I have been dreading. I'm one of those old saps that tend to keep an animal for its life so this is not easy to do.
> 
> View attachment 230154
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wild old thing remind the barn there is two forms of advitising. In the news media and word of mouth.
> Word of mouth is the most successfull for positive recomendation.
> It is also the most successful for negative recomendation.
> 
> Move to NZ and I sell you Stella at a reduced price.


oh my, how I'd love to buy your Stella. She's a beauty. But I'm here in CT with only a tiny piece of property (less than a 1/4 acre). We're waiting for an opportunity to move (it's complicated) and then I'll have my little barn or lean to or even a garage - and my 2 horses (one for me, one for my horse). 

Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone good to read everyones stories 
sorry I don`t have any stories yet 

just hard with hubby not working


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> OIL???? Like vegetable oil? Did you give grain too? Did you start out with a small amount of oil? Tell me more please...I'm intruqued.
> 
> Added another loop to our trail system today with the help of my mom! She's a work horse! We also got the trails cleared enough now that both horses and ATVs can use them!!


No grain. Beet pulp pellets soaked, alfalfa with oil (start out with 1/4 cup and up it every other day) and free choice hay. For a supplement I use one with 30% fat by purina, called Amplify. I still do the amplify and beet pulp but no oil and only a flake of alfalfa in the winter. I used corn oil but you hear good and bad on what kind of oil to use. Something about throwing off the omega fatty acids or something but I had no problem at all. He is a chunk now.


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> I did a cut and past and now my point of view but first are you paying for lessons if so, my responce is this. First find another barn that you can go to if required.
> 
> Next time she has a nasty word to say, respond with. I and people like me pay you to teach us how to ride. You are not doing your job. You are fired. I would then confront the barn owner and complain.
> 
> You are not to be treated or talked to in that manner. This young person would not last 10 seconds where I live. Also, the horse they put you on is sick. If there is a vet report on the horse, I would also point out she is putting you on an unsound horse and that places you in danger. Should she say she has ridden the horse a couple of weeks ago. Hand her the rains and tell her to demonstrate amoungst all of the other horses, how to hold it back.
> 
> Then remind her she is being paid to teach and that requires demonstration.
> 
> Finally I'm rising 65 and your problem annoyed me. I would have told her infront of every one else I am paying for lessons. Don't you ever talk to me in that manner again, and I would stand my ground. She is not an instructer she is a bully. You will do better moving to a new barn but after you dump on her.
> 
> Cheers.


Stan, I agree with you wholeheartedly. 

I do want to clear something up first though: the horse with diabetes is always under vet's care - this is a university that teaches equine and animal studies including all livestock plus pre vet. The animals are beautifully, lovingly and routinely cared for and they're monitored. This particular horse gets himself into trouble because (like many diabetics of all species) he can be a terrible glutton. They had controlled his diabetes until this spring when he started gorging on spring grass, which I've been told is much richer and sweeter. The lyme may have shown up as it did because of his blood count. He'll be retested within a few weeks to see if he's stabilized. The treatment for Lyme will occur only if it turns out he has it for sure and that it's so extreme it requires treatment. 

The young lady in question is probably about 20 or so, a senior in this university, so I guess my guess is about right. Sje's an egotistical kid. 

I like what you said about how to discuss this with her - in fact, I think it's brilliant. But now that I’ve had a couple of days to think about this may not be necessary. 

At some point in our "discussion" she said "they PAY me, you know" and I wanted to say " We - no - I PAY YOU" but I didn't want to argue with her. Her's was a stupid arguement, attempting to defend the indefensible. And that was "all she had?" – as if how you speak to people is is commiserate with being paid, and simple respect and common decency not the criteria for human interaction. 

I need to update this because I've thought it through after reading your comments: 

After Thursday’s class, I went home wondering where it would go because the head instructor was present in the arena - giving another lesson - so I know she caught some if not all of it. Our exchanges happened only a few dozen feet away. But I wasn't sure because in arenas things float up to the ceiling.

Now next lesson, Friday's lesson, this young woman had little to NOTHING to say to me during the entire class. But before and after, she and the other student instructor would put their heads together and you could feel the tension. But I ignored it and spoke to her as if nothing happened. 

I worried before my class I'd be called on the carpet for reprimanding an instructor during a class and not taking it to the head in the first place. But as I thought about it, first of all, an argument or bad words was uncharacteristic of me. 

And it was this one one incident. I clearly stated I was responding to her words and tone. I wasn’t insulting or disrespectful. But I was LOUD as hell because I am loud as hell. 

So here's my guess (and I'm going to watch and see because you’re all correct, this can’t be ignored, if it was. But please read on):

I need to try to figure what’s going on behind the scenes. Now that I've read your comments, I know I have a leg to stand on and HOW to stand on it, if I have to. But to push it prematurely would be lose lose. 

It would be saying to the head that I don't think she handled something that happened right under her nose because when I think about it, it looks like she may have dealt with this. Not all the incidents because she doens't know about them. But this one which is indicative of something. 

Keep in mind, I spoke my words publicly during the lesson in the arena. 

When I answered her comments to me I was not quiet, I was LOUD - not yelling but I know how to make myself heard (I've acted). 

You could tell I was very insulted and my coming at her was out of character for me. I've been riding there consistently for over a year. 

I'm the type of student that always has positives and encouragements for the instructors - because they're so young and they (most of them anyway) really try to give us their knowledge. I treat them all like they're like my kids or grandkids.

What I think may have happened is there was a staff meeting before the next lesson. And the head may have told the young woman to back off. So she backed off so much she had very little to say to me, hardly any instruction which was fine with me. It did not stop me from ASKING her during Fridays lesson what I needed to ask. I’m sure my acting as if nothing was wrong made her miserable.

Plus I am the type to email the head instructor my thoughts every week. I'm an emailing type. I report about the horses I'm riding or I ask a lot of questions – about what I’ve learned etc. I will email her about anything. 

So I'm loud AND gabby. 

and I;ve kind of assigned this head instructor the job of my mentor and she's let me so she gives me a lot of encouragement. She knows how much riding means to me. 

So my NOT saying anything to her about any of this is very out of character, I'm sure she's more than a little intrigued. 

She knows I apologized because I did it in the arena out loud because ultimately it didn't feel right to me to give the kid even a little public hell, being she's the instructor. It's not productive to argue. And the young woman was stupid enough to NOT accept it in the arena. (or afterwards privately)

So I’m going to let this sit for the month of July. If she starts her shenanigans again, or anything really, then I will call for a meeting. I won’t confront her, this kid is not important enough for me to risk everything just to vent on her. I COULD. But it’s counter productive to me. First of all, I'll have to move on. Secondly if I lose, I look like an idiot and if I win, a bully.

If she starts again, I have already written everything up, incident by incident. And either I’ll call for a meeting and let it rip, or I’ll write the head instructor and discuss it with her and withdraw from the program. There are always other barns, when it comes down to it. Business and money are business and money. 

This kid isn't going to leave the school, she's going to graduate and I wouldn't have it any other way. It's not a her or me situation. But if I make this an issue, I will have to leave and I'm willing to if it comes to it. 

But if she's been called to task, then I don't have to. No one has lost face. 

Thank you all for your encouragement. it has helped me sort this out. I know how to procede and trust me, I will do what needs doing. 

You're all right. And I'm grateful to you for your interest in my little barn drama.

PS. I'm reluctant to leave outright because I love it there. I love the kids, the horses, the staff and my favorite beloved crazy horses are there.


----------



## wild old thing

Critter sitter said:


> today was not a good day. Cody got his leg stuck in his turn out corral panel when i went to feed this morning. he must have been trying to kick at the horse next to him and got it stuck. I took a few pictures. I had to stay with him and keep him calm so the BO could help me free him. he had to take a sawsall to the panel to get him free.
> 
> 
> here is the panel after. we put duct tape on the cut places to keep him from getting hurt worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the vet out to check him over and make sure it was not broke.
> he gave him a shot of Bute and checked said he'll be sore but no bad cuts or tissue /tendon/or muscle damage just bruising.
> he is resting in stall with hand walking so he don't get stiff.
> lets just say I was ready for a drink at about 9 am this morning. thank god he was not hurt worse!


OHHHHHHhhhhhh they are such knuckleheads sometimes!! (sigh)

I'm glad he's okay. That had to hurt. But maybe he'll think twice before doing it again. (maybe)


----------



## Country Woman

wild old thing said:


> OHHHHHHhhhhhh they are such knuckleheads sometimes!! (sigh)
> 
> I'm glad he's okay. That had to hurt. But maybe he'll think twice before doing it again. (maybe)


I am happy he is ok


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> hi everyone good to read everyones stories
> sorry I don`t have any stories yet
> 
> just hard with hubby not working


This too shall pass.

My husband lost his staff job last year. He was out of work a few months and JUST as we started to break a serious sweat he picked up some contract work. Nothing big but we can hang on until.............who knows?

You're not alone.


----------



## Ladytrails

Wild old thing, I think you have nailed it. If Friday's lesson was as you describe, I completely agree with your observation that the head instructor probably had a little staff meeting after overhearing the exchange between the two of you, and gave the young lady the coaching she clearly needed. I think your plan is excellent and thoughtful, and fair to both parties (and to yourself!). Fingers crossed that your head instructor is on top of this already, before you have to say anything to her! At the very least, even if the head didn't say something, perhaps the young lady realized that she could be in trouble the next time if you would use you loud projecting voice to be heard by the head if the instructor was behaving inappropriately to you again! And, we all do understand the draw of the beloved horses... and why for you it might not be a happy solution to change barns. I think part of the fun of this thread is to hear the stories of the quirks of the equines we love and to support each other in the challenge of keeping them sane and healthy!


----------



## wild old thing

Ladytrails said:


> .......... I think part of the fun of this thread is to hear the stories of the quirks of the equines we love and to support each other in the challenge of keeping them sane and healthy!


I ride three horses primarily all of them big - one is my chestnut QH mare, Lilly. She is a dun horse and makes magnificent golden babies. She may be the finest western horse in the world. It is my dream to someday buy her. She came to them an abused horse. In the stall, she's rough and doesn't trust people so she can be difficult, even dangerous if you don't respect what and who she is. You go in there aware. And determined. But once she's tacked, she's another horse entirely. She's **** near telepathic, she's so good. And happy! She relaxes and enjoys. I adore her because when we ride together she shows me the horse she is, the horse she might be if.......

My second horse is a Holsteiner, a roan named Teddy. he's just gorgeous with the biggest brown eyes. He also was abused and shy and when he came to them 3 years ago - would quake when people entered his stall. He is adorable and good natured and loves. Just rubs his head on you and pushes into you and he's very physical and quite adorable. He doesn't "move in", he moves closer and sort of hugs. 

He's a crazy ride. His walk is fastfast. I have to half halt and keep on my toes. His trot is nuts...he will bound along, half cantering, half trotting, with the occasional hop. He's fast. He's cute. He has fun. His Lope is astounding - it's like everything you don't expect except it's faster than fast. He lopes like a greased walking horse - smooth, easy and super fast. 

If you talk to him, his ears go all over the place. He's just the best. I am hoping to work with him a lot and work through his hopping.
On him, I'm gaining confidence, a lot of balance and the ability to fast adjust and expect the unexpected, which I think is invaluable.

My last horse is my Braveheart. He is a giant Morgan and way too big around and lazy as a slug but good natured and a gentleman. He was diagnosed late last summer with diabetes. At first it was mild but it has gotten more serious this year as he cannot resist grass. He resists athletics but he's a good horse with probably the finest walk and trot you will ever ride, particularly on a big horse (except for my Lilly). He is the only horse who has the honor of having nipped me three times and ran me into a dead tree. he's ridiculous. With him you DON"T expect the unexpected because he's so damned lazy, but you will get it sometimes. He does not like loping and will find any excuse to not, like you flicked the wrong finger or something. I think it could be balance at his size. Or laziness. Or he doens't like loping, but some people can make him lope. Not me. he breaks. But I still love him. he's a good boy. He just can't bite me.


----------



## corgi

Lori...how scary!!! Omg! Glad he is okay.

Wild, hopefully things were resolved without you having to say anything.

I hit another milestone with Isabella today. It's been over 6 months that I haven't had to put a halter or rope on her to get her out of the field. She just comes running or follows me out but I usually put her halter on her once we get out of the field.

Today it was way too hot and humid to ride, so I just went out to the farm to let her out for a change of scenery and better grass. I didn't bother with her halter or rope. I took a chair and a book and caught some rays.

Twice, I wanted her to come graze closer to me so I walked over to her and just laid my hand on her neck and she followed me! When it was time to put her back in her field, I did the same thing. I put my hand on her withers and she just walked all the way back to her field with me. Wow! What a great feeling!

What isn't a good feeling is Sunday night. I hate the thought of going to work tomorrow. Yuck. At least I can watch True Blood in 20 minutes.


----------



## Country Woman

wild old thing said:


> This too shall pass.
> 
> My husband lost his staff job last year. He was out of work a few months and JUST as we started to break a serious sweat he picked up some contract work. Nothing big but we can hang on until.............who knows?
> 
> You're not alone.


my hubby is a computer programmer 
an knows networking and how to fix problems 
but he is outdated


----------



## Country Woman

corgi said:


> Lori...how scary!!! Omg! Glad he is okay.
> 
> Wild, hopefully things were resolved without you having to say anything.
> 
> I hit another milestone with Isabella today. It's been over 6 months that I haven't had to put a halter or rope on her to get her out of the field. She just comes running or follows me out but I usually put her halter on her once we get out of the field.
> 
> Today it was way too hot and humid to ride, so I just went out to the farm to let her out for a change of scenery and better grass. I didn't bother with her halter or rope. I took a chair and a book and caught some rays.
> 
> Twice, I wanted her to come graze closer to me so I walked over to her and just laid my hand on her neck and she followed me! When it was time to put her back in her field, I did the same thing. I put my hand on her withers and she just walked all the way back to her field with me. Wow! What a great feeling!
> 
> What isn't a good feeling is Sunday night. I hate the thought of going to work tomorrow. Yuck. At least I can watch True Blood in 20 minutes.



Wow amazing Corgi 
that must be very nice


----------



## Critter sitter

Any one looking for a kitten.. There are 4 we are trying to catch this is the only one caught so far..she / he is cute


----------



## Country Woman

cute kitten 
hope you find a home


----------



## AlexS

You all talk too much for me to catch up. Lori, I saw your photos as they were quoted on the pages I did read. How terrifying. Glad he's ok. 


How you are all well.


----------



## nvr2many

If you were close I would take the kitty Lori. I would love to have another one.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> You all talk too much for me to catch up. Lori, I saw your photos as they were quoted on the pages I did read. How terrifying. Glad he's ok.
> 
> 
> How you are all well.


Talk to much for you, how can that be?

SWMBO has gone to Auckland for the night sooo I let the horses into the yard around the house again. I don't see the point of paying for petrol for the ride on mower when we have two perfectly good mowers ready to munch on what ever takes ther fancy. I walked up to Bugs and he ran away. He must be feeling sore after saturdays ride. He is not alone I too am having trouble geting about, it hurts. Feel like I spent the day doing the splits.:shock:


----------



## AlexS

Sorry Stan, that's what you get for being old, and still bothering us. It's karma!  (kisses)


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> Talk to much for you, how can that be?
> 
> SWMBO has gone to Auckland for the night sooo I let the horses into the yard around the house again. I don't see the point of paying for petrol for the ride on mower when we have two perfectly good mowers ready to munch on what ever takes ther fancy. I walked up to Bugs and he ran away. He must be feeling sore after saturdays ride. He is not alone I too am having trouble geting about, it hurts. Feel like I spent the day doing the splits.:shock:



Sorry Stan you and Bugs are sore 
get better soon


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Sorry Stan, that's what you get for being old, and still bothering us. It's karma!  (kisses)


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: pay back is going to tast so sweet, watch for it:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: pay back is going to tast*e* so sweet, watch for it:lol:



Am waiting.... and I wish you luck! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> Talk to much for you, how can that be?
> 
> SWMBO has gone to Auckland for the night sooo I let the horses into the yard around the house again. I don't see the point of paying for petrol for the ride on mower when we have two perfectly good mowers reaody to munch on what ever takes ther fancy. I walked up to Bugs and he ran away. He must be feeling sore after saturdays ride. He is not alone I too am having trouble geting about, it hurts. Feel like I spent the day doing the splits.:shock:


And you know this how???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> If you were close I would take the kitty Lori. I would love to have another one.


I bet I could find a ride for one or 4. Haha. Here are all 4









And a better picture if the Lil one we caught so far.


----------



## Critter sitter

The kittens are and mama under a abandoned trailer poor babies.


----------



## Roadyy

nvr2many said:


> If you were close I would take the kitty Lori. I would love to have another one.


UPS flat rate shipping box for that size is only $15. just saying...:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Some pics of the pasture I'm working on getting the front portion fenced so I can turn the horses out on. Let Sugar, Boo and Doc on it while I was driving the post hole digger in the ground. I have 3 posts left to put in..

















Here was my front yard after some of the rains..










Here was Jessa in her floor transportation.. I would drag her all around the living room floor in it and she would laugh so hard. She is a roughien as the rougher you are with her the more she loves it. I flip her in the air then flop her on the couch and she expects it over and over.. Sling shot her into the recliner and she bounces up with arms reaching for it again. lol


----------



## Celeste

The kitten that looks like a Siamese is adorable!


----------



## Farmchic

My DH and my DS painted one wall of the arena for me. Then they ran out of paint! I will be getting more soon so they can continue : ) it worked out pretty good, I cut in and they rolled. I have to say I'm pretty sore from climbing up and down the extension ladder. (If the lunges don't work you might try that Stan) I'll go back and paint the bottom a darker color when they are done.

Hubby also hung some decorations for me : ) I'll post a pic of that but someone may need to repost as I'm on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic




----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


>


I copied to my pc then replaced your quoted pic.


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> my hubby is a computer programmer
> an knows networking and how to fix problems
> but he is outdated


my husband is a software test engineer. In my husband's case, the company was bought by a German company that started breaking the company down and selling it off piece by piece. He was the last man there for almost a year, one man in a warehouse sized area, all alone with his boss. Then his boss was laid off and then him. After that year of hoping to be assimilated by another division, he had lost his confidence and was a nervous wreck. 

So he had some months with no work and when he was made an offer in another state, he grabbed it. He has to commute over two hours every day and he's not a kid. Plus he needed another car because we're in the North East and it was in the middle of winter and we couldn't afford to have him lose work because of his old car. So we had to get him a decent used car.

THis is not easy, this period of our lives. He's nervous, he's grouchy, but he can come home and relax and I'm here for him. But let me tell you, it's not easy from my end. But you know, this is where the marriage vows come in. That, and poverty. You don't up and leave when you're tethered to one another. ANd we are. Plus besides loving him, I do like him. 

So I sell on ebay. I scrimp and do what I can to ride horses because if I didn't I'd lose my mind. And if my husband loses this job we're screwed (the contract is - not up yet because it's open ended - but it's very vague - six to nine months OR more). He doesn't earn enough that we have been able to quickly save enough to hold us for a year, which is the common wisdom. I don't know if we'd last three months on nothing coming in.

So we worry about losing it all whatever "all" is. And you know what? I'd hate it but we'd do it because you don't have a choice. You do what you have to and him and me and the dogs would do something. We will live through this. We don't have a choice. We'll live.

I think Roosevelt said it about nothing to fear but fear itself and I think it applies to us all now. This is a time of fierce change and **** it, it's scary. So you're not alone. It's a crazy crappy time for Americans, for a lot of human beings on this earth. it's almost like all the money is going to a few people and that's crazy!.


----------



## Farmchic

Thank you Rick!

CS those kittens are adorable!! 

And Rick Wow! On your soggy yard. I would like to fence in a couple more spots around the barn for turn out too. Lookin' good!!


----------



## Celeste

Cynthia, your husband's qualifications should make it easy for him to get a job. He should do an extensive nation wide search. He could go to the new job, where ever it was. If after a month or so, it looked like a positive thing, you could move yourself and the horses there. The commute sounds really, really bad. It can't be good for his health if it goes on long term.


----------



## wild old thing

Critter sitter said:


> I bet I could find a ride for one or 4. Haha. Here are all 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better picture if the Lil one we caught so far.


OH they are too cute!

Kittens are really insane too. they get that "look" and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Some pics of the pasture I'm working on getting the front portion fenced so I can turn the horses out on. Let Sugar, Boo and Doc on it while I was driving the post hole digger in the ground. I have 3 posts left to put in..
> 
> View attachment 231121
> 
> 
> View attachment 231129
> 
> 
> Here was my front yard after some of the rains..
> 
> View attachment 231137
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Jessa in her floor transportation.. I would drag her all around the living room floor in it and she would laugh so hard. She is a roughien as the rougher you are with her the more she loves it. I flip her in the air then flop her on the couch and she expects it over and over.. Sling shot her into the recliner and she bounces up with arms reaching for it again. lol
> 
> View attachment 231145


 the barn has one of those cork screw ones that goes on the back of the tractor wanna barrow it??


it looks great Rick


----------



## Critter sitter

I stopped by my vet and got some spray for RK "rescue kitty"
so we will get rid of those darned Fleas. he is in a kennel in my garage for the day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Got a ride in today! Was good, but would have great if the deer flies weren't so bad. This heat and humidity make them worse than normal. They just swarm the horses head. :evil: practiced bringing his "cowboy trot" into a nice pleasure jog. . He did well! He's a smart boy!! 

We rode thru all the new trails and down a dirt road. Was going to stop and take a picture of a herd of cattle following us down the fence line when.....a huge dump truck pulling a bulldozer come barreling down the road, billowing dirt behind it.

My heart went into my throat....there was no where to go....but down the road. jayJay did great! Wasn't sure how he would react to a giant, loud vehicle. 

It was a great morning to,see wildlife, a mama duck and 4 babies, a fisher, Canadian geese, baby bunnies. Everyone was out before it got to hot I guess.

Wild Thing, I hear ya about jobs. My DH is always just waiting to be laid off. His position at the hospital could easily be dissolved. Our education system in this state is questionable with this governor, so each year we freak over $$$$. There is always a threat that we would have to close,or consolidate bc we are so small. Being an 'older' teacher ( i have 17 years in) you never know if seniority will save ya or kill ya.:?::?::?: I try to put 1/3 of My salary away each pay in case either one of us looses our job. Luckily here....if you are on unemployment, they will help,you back to school.

Our neighbor just lost theor house!! Not sure if they were being financially irresponsible or just bad luck....but it's a scary economy out there. :?

CS, cute kitties!!

It's a hot,one ouy there....so I decided that I will continue with my lazy days of summer!! Hahaha ( as opposed to all the little things that need to be done around here:wink

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Koolio

*Back on the grid*

A lot happens around here in a short week! I will try to get through a few dozen more posts to catch up. 
We just returned last night from a week at the family cabin in British Columbia. It was good to be away for a bit, but I missed my horses and dogs. While it was a week with no riding, I did manage to walk / run or hike at least 4 km every day. I know that doesn't sound like much, but its a good start and the scenery was fantastic. Here are a few pics for reference.

View from the cabin balcony.










A secluded lake just off one of our hiking trails. 










When I was a kid, my dad hauled my horses out to the cabin for the summer and I used to spend hours every day riding through these same trails. Back then my friend and I rode bareback in our swim suits with shorts so we could take the horses in for a swim at the boat launch. We certainly got more than a few funny looks from boaters and water skiiers passing by as our horses lurched through the water. Lunch was a few handfuls of Saskatoon berries followed by a quick drink out of a mountain stream. How I miss the good old days!

Now it is back to the present and reality. I just came in from feeding the horses in their sheds as it is raining buckets. Hopefully the rain tapers off before our riding lesson tonight. Tomorrow we take Sally, my daughters mare, in to have her teeth floated and my hay order (400 bales) arrives early Saturday morning. It will be a busy week.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> the barn has one of those cork screw ones that goes on the back of the tractor wanna barrow it??
> 
> 
> it looks great Rick


Auger is for those who are in shape and don't need a work out..lol

I did not get the last three done Saturday because my arms felt like rubber. I was soaked in sweat and the fact that I was between two ponds where the fence is going didn't help. Get down about 15" and the hole starts filling up with water. Another 5" and you get into pure sand under the water which washes out of the post hole diggers before you can get it out of the hole. Not to mention the muddy water splashing up into your face every time you forget and slam it down into to the hole to get a good bite. I looked like a human Dalmation after the 3rd hole.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, that sounds great about the cabin and trails. Glad to hear you were able to get your batteries charged.


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> And you know this how???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I arrived home from work and her car was not in the garage. Funny i thought SWMBO does not normally go out, it cost gas, she normally waits for me to come home and grabs the truck therfore saving on fuel.:-x Inside the entrance I go, the door is locked. My bags were'nt packed and waiting for me so I relaxed a little, unlocked the back door and gingerly entered ready for what ever booby trap awaited me. (booby trap being an unexpected surprise) The sound system was turned, on she had been practising for the jazz festival she is performing at in August and has left the house in a hurry, forgetting to turn it off. Heavens only knows how long it had been left on, burning up power that I have to pay for. Then I spied it, the letter, on the stove, my blood pressure raising with anticipation. She had taken off with the mail man, and every thing was mine. I could buy another horse if I wanted, I could renevate the house and turn it into a complete man cave with the stables attached so I would not have to walk far to get the horse and ride. Then I read the letter and my dreams came crashing down.

She's gone to Auckland for the night. Her eldest son is over from Australia and he was surposed to come and visit today. He was unable to borrow a car so she has gone to see him and will be back today. Well I hope she gets back today there is washing to be done.:shock::lol: come back at that one Alex.

When you have finished with your fencing Rick there is a bit to do at my place if you have the mind to. Or we could leave the women at home and ride the beach. They could cook a nice meal for our return. 

Wild Old Thing, in the industry I am in, the past is looked on as a precurser for the future does that mean you replaced the young with old as the years went by. The americian economy is tumbling like our own so I hear what you all are saying. Owers hit the wall a couple of years ago but the funny thing is the pleasure launches at the marinas are getting bigger while the rest of us are struggling to make ends meet. Traveling to work a couple of hours each way once we get to a certian age does get a little harder on the body. So good luck and its funny how adversity brings out the inventive spirit in us even if it just so we can keep our horses.

I am still sore after the ride on Saturday, and last night Bugs followed me for a short time so I quickly threw a halter on him then wormed him. He is back to not liking me again. 

Kittens could be turned into Davy Crocket type hats for the kiddies there is an industrie to be explored. Save on shipping fees Rick.

And with that last comment I believe it is time to leave. Its 5-30am Tuesday and we all know what that means. Time to feed the horses.

Cheers all.
Still working on pay back Alex its coming.


----------



## Roadyy

Lori said she has access to a tractor and auger so let her run the tractor and Alex point out the spot to drill while we are riding. If we come back and they are all in the wrong place then they can pull them up and redo it the next day while we are at the beach on horseback. 


Sounds good to me... what say you?


----------



## Country Woman

Sound good to me 
good luck


----------



## Hunter65

Wow as usual its a half a day at least to catch up.

Stan so glad you had a great ride on bugs, doesn't that just make you feel great!!!

Lori I LOVE Blacky and I hope Cody is OK. I would be freaking out. They can be amazing sometimes. When Hunter got stuck under the fence (trying to sneak out) he just lay calmly there until someone came and helped him out.

Well I tried to go for a trail ride yesterday, I figured since I hadn't ridden in over a week. But after 2 rears and a back I decided it wasn't worth the fight. Just reinforced why I am selling him. There are a few people interested in Hunter and I hope they see him this week. If they don't bite the price will drop. I am going to pick up Scotty for a 2 week trial on Saturday so I figure I have about 5 weeks to sell Hunter.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm going to finish getting the last 3 fence posts in the ground this evening so they can set the rest of the week to settle the fill around them. If timing permits after that, feeding and doctoring then I'm going to see how Sugar reacts to a saddle. I'll make sure to get pics of the process if I can find a shirt that doesn't make my butt look big..:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> They could cook a nice meal for our return.


In your dreams..............


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Kittens could be turned into Davy Crocket type hats for the kiddies there is an industrie to be explored. Save on shipping fees Rick.


I talked to SWMBO and she said that if you make hats out of the cats, you will be eating cat stew. Yum. Yum.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I AM actually doing something....down in the basement (aka. my office) working on my book proposal!! Yea!! :happydance:

Therefore, am on computer and wanted to share some of my pictures I took with my real camera.

Here's a live action shot of my goof-ball! :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Wow as usual its a half a day at least to catch up.
> 
> Stan so glad you had a great ride on bugs, doesn't that just make you feel great!!!
> 
> Lori I LOVE Blacky and I hope Cody is OK. I would be freaking out. They can be amazing sometimes. When Hunter got stuck under the fence (trying to sneak out) he just lay calmly there until someone came and helped him out.
> 
> Well I tried to go for a trail ride yesterday, I figured since I hadn't ridden in over a week. But after 2 rears and a back I decided it wasn't worth the fight. Just reinforced why I am selling him. There are a few people interested in Hunter and I hope they see him this week. If they don't bite the price will drop. I am going to pick up Scotty for a 2 week trial on Saturday so I figure I have about 5 weeks to sell Hunter.


Good luck with everything Hunter 
especially with Scotty Have you ridden him before 
Maybe when you are all settled I will come by the barn


----------



## NickerMaker71

I had posted earlier how I've been using No Thrush on Jay's feet. 

I also stated that on his rear foot he had a cut and the thrush had entered it as well as 'scabbed or scarred over'.

Here are before and after two week shots......amazing I think! :shock:


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> I AM actually doing something....down in the basement (aka. my office) working on my book proposal!! Yea!! :happydance:
> 
> Therefore, am on computer and wanted to share some of my pictures I took with my real camera.
> 
> Here's a live action shot of my goof-ball! :lol:


those are funny pictures for sure


----------



## Country Woman

Yes looks like its healing


----------



## tjtalon

2 pics of Tommy-he saw the camera & posed. He's short (just under 15 hands)but big.
Have a hard time keeping up w/you guys,am not on enough! Lori,so glad your horse is okay. Told my instructor 'bout that,& she showed me a bent rail where a boarding mare had gotten caught kicking out w/both feet.Ouch.

Nicker,your pics of your horse cracked me up!

"All" I did this morning was poo-duty.Next week Janice is going to teach me ground things & body language,besides getting on (if there's time).


----------



## Roadyy

Nice looking fella.


----------



## Country Woman

TJ Tommy looks cute 
love his marking


----------



## tjtalon

ooops..2nd pic didn't get thru,here it is:







TTommy's sweet-natured,his owner rightfully adores him. He's an unregistered Navajo paint,but has his mark for grazing on his own land.


----------



## Country Woman

good idea 
lovely horse


----------



## Country Woman

how does he ride?


----------



## tjtalon

Country Woman: as a returning beginner-beginning-again,have just walked Tommy.Like sitting on a couch.Last week Janice got on him to demonstrate his ride.Really smooth.She laughed,said he has "one gear":walk! She got him into a trot,& told me his trot is smooth & "wide".He has a big stride.He'll be a good lesson horse for me.He's a trail/trekker kind of a guy.I learned alot last week,w/walking & reining & turning,& the minute I was unsure he just...stopped,till I worked it out.Can't wait to get competent enough for his big,soft trot.This SkyView place,& Janice,is very good for me,after my past,I can finally LEARN.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I had posted earlier how I've been using No Thrush on Jay's feet.
> 
> I also stated that on his rear foot he had a cut and the thrush had entered it as well as 'scabbed or scarred over'.
> 
> Here are before and after two week shots......amazing I think! :shock:


No wonder his foot hurt him! I am so glad he is so much better!!


----------



## Country Woman

tjtalon said:


> Country Woman: as a returning beginner-beginning-again,have just walked Tommy.Like sitting on a couch.Last week Janice got on him to demonstrate his ride.Really smooth.She laughed,said he has "one gear":walk! She got him into a trot,& told me his trot is smooth & "wide".He has a big stride.He'll be a good lesson horse for me.He's a trail/trekker kind of a guy.I learned alot last week,w/walking & reining & turning,& the minute I was unsure he just...stopped,till I worked it out.Can't wait to get competent enough for his big,soft trot.This SkyView place,& Janice,is very good for me,after my past,I can finally LEARN.


He would be good for me lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Grrrr:twisted::twisted:

So I just got a phone call from my sister #1 who lives two hours away to tell me that my dad is in the hospital a MILE away from me!:twisted::twisted:

Yep, for whatever the reason, my dads idiot wife had him at the hospital since 1:30 this afternoon for low BP. I literally could walk to the hospital, and have another sister 7 miles away.....yet, I get a phone call from sister #1 at 9:30 at night. She just got a call from dads DW (NOT DEAR) telling her he was admitted. AND my DH works there....he cud have stopped in if he had known....:evil::evil:

There is no good explanation for her not calling me sooner except that she is a complete IDIOT!

From what I understand dad is in for extreme low BP which he has been fighting. Honestly, I believe he's ready to be 'done'. Funny too....passed the hospital just yesterday and thot....dad hasn't been admitted yet this summer....I usually spend several days each summer sitting with him as he usually has bronchitis each summer.......:shock: ugh, why did I have to think that :-x

We will see what tomorrow brings......:?


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan you cruzin for a bruising!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

It makes Stan happy when he annoys the ladies.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> It makes Stan happy when he annoys the ladies.


I know what a goof he is ... I guess over there they eat cat... Sorry I actually don't care for cats really but I do care enough to rescue if I can


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker I hope your dad will be ok...


----------



## Critter sitter

Btw we caught another kitten and I have a rescue lined up to spay and neuter them... Yay. 2 boys so far we got the tabby.


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> Grrrr:twisted::twisted:
> 
> So I just got a phone call from my sister #1 who lives two hours away to tell me that my dad is in the hospital a MILE away from me!:twisted::twisted:
> 
> Yep, for whatever the reason, my dads idiot wife had him at the hospital since 1:30 this afternoon for low BP. I literally could walk to the hospital, and have another sister 7 miles away.....yet, I get a phone call from sister #1 at 9:30 at night. She just got a call from dads DW (NOT DEAR) telling her he was admitted. AND my DH works there....he cud have stopped in if he had known....:evil::evil:
> 
> There is no good explanation for her not calling me sooner except that she is a complete IDIOT!
> 
> From what I understand dad is in for extreme low BP which he has been fighting. Honestly, I believe he's ready to be 'done'. Funny too....passed the hospital just yesterday and thot....dad hasn't been admitted yet this summer....I usually spend several days each summer sitting with him as he usually has bronchitis each summer.......:shock: ugh, why did I have to think that :-x
> 
> We will see what tomorrow brings......:?


\

I hope everything will be ok with your dad 
Your step mom sounds like a real pill


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ and Country Woman, I thought the same thing, that Tommy was the perfect type of horse for you, CW!

Nicker, I hope your dad is fixed up soon. 

Koolio, your vacation pics are heavenly. Beautiful scenery and must have been so relaxing. 

Roadyy, your little princess is a doll, and I can just imagine the giggles from slinging her around! What fun. Our son used to enjoy those types of home-made roller coaster slinging "rides" when he was little, brings back memories. 

Critter, those kitties are too cute. I had to catch a crippled feral cat a few years ago. I put food in a dog crate on my deck and just let them come and go and eat out of the food bowl for a few days...then I put a litter box in there and more food, and tied a string to the door of the crate, running through the crate and into the house under the door. When I saw the cat in the crate, I quickly pulled the string which slammed the door shut on the crate. I then went out and latched the door shut and took the little dear to the vet. It ended up that she had a congenital deformity of all 4 legs and would never be right, so we had her put to sleep. But, even though she was scared of me at first she ended up being wrapped in a towel, with a full tummy, and as the vet was examining her she was purring! I was so touched I was in tears and so was the vet. He said it was probably her best day of her whole life since she was weaned. :-(


----------



## Country Woman

I wish I ride again


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Stan you cruzin for a bruising!!!!!


 

My work is done:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Stan 
that is all Ihave to say


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I know what a goof he is ... I guess over there they eat cat... Sorry I actually don't care for cats really but I do care enough to rescue if I can


 
If it moves shoot it. If its on the road and tenderised pick it up and roast it. Road kill can have hard bits in it. They can chip the teeth if one is not carfull


I work with women. I am the only male in the office of ten ladies and I use that word loosly. I come home and I have a wife and a mare. That is why I give a little stick to the ladies on the forum. I'm far enough away the stones don't reach.

SWMBO has arrived home from Auckland and he clutch on her car is slipping. Its a front wheel drive Toyota. I have opperated on north south configeration but not front wheel drive. Looks like a learning curve heading my way.


----------



## Country Woman

You can hold your own eh Stan 
great to see you again


----------



## Roadyy

Was welcomed home yesterday to sprinkling rain. Got the horse feed out of the trunk of DW's car and on the bed of the truck then out to the barn just in time for the bottom to fall out. Rained up til we finished doctoring Trusty's leg, feet as well as Doc's feet. By then everything and everyone was either soaked from rain or sweat so nothing else was done. 

Will have to give another go at it this evening or load up generator and attempt to do more work on the dually that is in a covered building.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We had a monsoon sweep in here-another power outage, but a short one, didn't have to drag the generator out.. DH was declared disabled, so we will be OK soon-able to meet the bills once the $$ catches up w/the decision. It's been a long battle, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel now. I am so relieved.


----------



## Farmchic

I've got a baby!


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> I've got a baby!
> 
> View attachment 232170


AWWWWWWWW omgoodness I want to kiss that cute little nose!!!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

FC Colt or filly?
Name yet?


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> We had a monsoon sweep in here-another power outage, but a short one, didn't have to drag the generator out.. DH was declared disabled, so we will be OK soon-able to meet the bills once the $$ catches up w/the decision. It's been a long battle, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel now. I am so relieved.


Kinda of a double edged blade here. I want to congratulate you and him on getting the benefits while wishing there wasn't a disability to need it.


----------



## Critter sitter

here is Charlie . Named after that cute you tube skit where the little boy said "ouch Charlie Bit me" 


Boys RK "Rescue Kitty" and Charlie.


RK purring away I think they are happy


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Kinda of a double edged blade here. I want to congratulate you and him on getting the benefits while wishing there wasn't a disability to need it.


yes what Rick said


----------



## Farmchic




----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


>




Hope this helps you Farmchic..I'm assuming you are uploading from your phone.


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, thank you! 

I had some text, not sure what happened?? Here it is again.

It's a filly and no name yet although we are jokingly calling her cheese steak because my husband texted me and asked if it was a Phily, he was half asleep.


----------



## Roadyy

I think shes a little toed out..lol


----------



## Hunter65

My gosh she is adorable!


----------



## Country Woman

Farmchic said:


> View attachment 232346


awe what a cutie pie she is love her sweet face


----------



## Farmchic

Hunter65 said:


> My gosh she is adorable!


Thanks! 

Those legs are a mess! It's hard to ignore them. I love her little chocolate dipped tail : )


----------



## Country Woman

Is she a Paint
How old is she in the picture


----------



## Farmchic

She's a Paso Fino, and about an hour old in the pic. 

How about Go Go Boots? Lol


----------



## Celeste

She is just still weak from being newborn. She will most likely straighten right up. Cute baby.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> She is just still weak from being newborn. She will most likely straighten right up. Cute baby.


How dare you bring logic into this perfectly squandered conversation???:twisted:


----------



## Country Woman

I love baby animals of all kinds


----------



## Critter sitter

awwwwww She is too Cute!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks for the well wishes-it's been a stressful few years, but I'm glad that now we'll be able to pay the bills & I don't have to think about a possible bankruptcy any more. I have dinner simmering in the crock-pot & it smells so good. I'll be able to get a freezer pretty soon so we can have a more varied menu & some Ice Cream! We have sure missed that!

That is a darling little filly & those legs should straighten out soon. Looking forward to watching her grow up!

My sister sent me a birthday check, so I'm buying a breadmaker tomorrow and making some homemade bread-Yumm-o! Maybe I can find some tank tops at the Thrift Store, too. We will be warm for a few more months yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes-it's been a stressful few years, but I'm glad that now we'll be able to pay the bills & I don't have to think about a possible bankruptcy any more. I have dinner simmering in the crock-pot & it smells so good. I'll be able to get a freezer pretty soon so we can have a more varied menu & some Ice Cream! We have sure missed that!
> 
> That is a darling little filly & those legs should straighten out soon. Looking forward to watching her grow up!
> 
> My sister sent me a birthday check, so I'm buying a breadmaker tomorrow and making some homemade bread-Yumm-o! Maybe I can find some tank tops at the Thrift Store, too. We will be warm for a few more months yet.


If the ladies on here trying to put horses off on me will get their act together then I could possibly drop off a chest freezer to you while heading to get their horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, doesn't look good for getting any work done at the house this evening. The point is where my work place is. My place is in the storm just above the marker point.


----------



## tjtalon

Sherry!! What a beautiful baby! New life,new hope all around...hope it's a trend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening all!

Not much here. 

My dad was sent home from the hospital today.... they believe it is a combination of his meds that are caused the BP issues. He sees his cardiologist tomorrow.

I had a bit of a 'chat' with dads DW. :-x. I was nice, but I had to repeat myself about twelve times that I want to be told when things are going on. She said ok, and called soon after to let me know he was going Home....:?

Actually got some things done on my 'to do' list and had lunch with an old friend. I love catching up. This friend makes me laugh....I just love her. They broke the mold when they made her!!:wink:

FCC, BEAUTIFUL. Baby!! 

Roadyy, I hope you went home to relax for once....sounds like you always WORK!! :wink:

CCG, I'm glad things are working out for u and your DH.


----------



## Ladytrails

Cacowgirl, good news on the benefits! 

Farmchic, that filly is adorable! 

Roadyy, if there's rain you should take a break. You have more projects than anybody else I know except my husband (and maybe Alex)! 

We're having company somewhat unexpectedly this weekend - our friends just moved out of town and are coming back Friday and Saturday to clean their vacated house, and then my BIL and SIL, and their 4 grandkids ages 2 through 12 on Saturday and Sunday. Pony rides for the youngest two, and Dallas the QH gelding will tote around the older two. DH has been helping clean and straighten to help me out as work is a bear this week. He is a good man and I am a lucky lady. I've worked late today and am bushed, so it was nice to come home to see that he is on top of things.


----------



## Country Woman

hi ya'll good to be here again 


love hearing your stories


----------



## Farmchic

Thanks all! I'm sire you'll get sick of all the pics.

In all the baby excitement I forgot to mention I had a great ride on my gelding yesterday!! We rode around the obstacles in the arena, tarp, noodle thingy, rescued animal from one barrel to another, stepped over half barrels, through cones and pushed the ball around. For a horse that is scared of everything he did surprisingly good! I was so proud of him. He has his faults but he tries so hard I can overlook them.


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> You can hold your own eh Stan
> great to see you again


Yep i can do that.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

rest,take a break, relax? What are these things you speak that I know not of?

Surprisingly the storm had passed before I got home so out came the wheel barrow, post hole diggers and knee pads.
Knee pads for kneeling down and doctoring Trusty's leg that is looking better and sorry for no pics. I forgot the phone in the truck outside the gate.

Wheel barrow for mucking both stalls and the area outside the stalls where the other horses congregate to watch Trusty eat his feed and hay.

Post hole diggers to finish putting the last of the fence posts in the ground after I was thoroughly soaked in sweat from the other 2 chores in this humidity with almost no breeze.

NM71, glad you got it straightened out with your dad's wife. Just imagine if that happened after having a talk with your mom's husband. Your life would be bliss and you would no longer need us to bring you joy. Yea I know that is a fantasy.

Ladytrails, sounds like you have your itinerary booked up pretty good there. Hope it all goes smoothly and the kids enjoy the horses.

Farmchic, I'm glad you were able to enjoy your ride on gelding. Sounds like he has a decent head on him.

Stan, just think of what all would get wet if you couldn't hold it. Dangerous path to be on unless you have a wife willing to help or are very good at your free hand abilities.:twisted:


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> rest,take a break, relax? What are these things you speak that I know not of?


Rest and taking a break is what you finally get to do when your vacation is over and you go back to work................


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Stan, just think of what all would get wet if you couldn't hold it. Dangerous path to be on unless you have a wife willing to help or are very good at your free hand abilities.:twisted:


Stan, you better get busy. Rick is gaining on your lead in the bad boy contest.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rest and taking a break is what you finally get to do when your vacation is over and you go back to work................


Ahh,, now that I can relate to, but I'm assuming by vacation you mean staying home and working in torrential rain without much progress to show for it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!

Got up early to ride....didn't matter the deer flies were still really terrible, even with the heavy duty fly spray.:twisted::twisted: we lasted about a half hour....better than nothing I guess.:-x

If anyone know what repels deer flies, PLEASE let me know. I thought they wud be gone by now....but this high humidity seems to make them worse.

Back to the ride...it was nice...between swatting flies. But, I did find JayJay also goes though water well! . Mud....check....big trucks..check....now we know WATER!! There was a huge puddle that I just HAD to test him on! :lol::lol: not a problem!!

Roadyy....I KNOW if only I had the cahoonas to talk to the DH like that! Maybe now that I put my foot down with DW, ( that stands for dimmwit) I can with him....:? Hahaha. He's actually been on best behavior and leaving me alone!!! YEA!!

I'm kinda with ya Roaddy, although I say I am lazy this summer....I'm really not...I have a hard time sitting still, always something to do. I even feel quilty for sitting and reading to LEARN! Which, I need to do, to update my skills and prepare for book #2. :-(. Ugh!

FC, I've been looking up different obstacles on line to create to put Jay thru, (although we meet several obstacles out on the trail) but what is rescuing an animal from one barrel to Another? We need to practice backing thru obstacles. He backs up, but not real well...same with side passing.....needs work.

HOT here......

Have a good day!


----------



## Farmchic

So hot here! Got up early to clean stalls but already had to quit. Will try again late tonight or early tomorrow.

NM- I just use two barrels and set a large stuffed animal on one then pick it up and carry it to the next barrel. I bought my barrels from a man who sets them out on the side of the road. And the stuffed animal from goodwill, the largest thing they had was Pooh lol I'd still like to find something a bit scarier like a lion or gorilla! 

Google ACTHA obstacles you'll find lots of good ones. They have videos to. Somewhere on YouTube is Clinton Anderson's obstacle course and it is to die for!!! I showed it to DH and he laughed and said forget about it!! That was not very nice was it?? I have a small wooded area next to the barn that I want to make into a obstacle course if we ever get the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi all hope you all are having a great day.

We caught the last 2 kittens last night I didn't get pictures of the last 2 it was 2 late and Bre was getting the fleas off them so she could put them in with there brothers.. there are 3 boys and 1 girl. the one who looked like a siamise is a girl 
the rest are boys.
black one Bre named Black Magic
the girl is Jezzy
tabby is Charlie
and Arkay is the one she wants to keep.

We had a dr appointment for Bre's back today. She has Scoliosis 37% curvature. I need to find a good Palates video to work out to. Do any of you know of one?
I am so worried she will need surgery


----------



## Country Woman

Lori Iam praying your daughter does not need surgery 
good luck 

Roady and FarmChic nice to see you again 

have a good time


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you caught the kitties! I hope your daughter is ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

CS - let me look in the stack of Yoga/Pilates DVDs I have. I have a weak back b/c of my hip, so I know these ones are good ones and have hleped me stregthen my back and therefore hurt less. 

I'll get back to you!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Nicker


----------



## NickerMaker71

CS - These are my tried and true....the ones I go back to time and again....find them on Amazon.

Burn & Firm Pilates - Ellen Barrett
Fat Burning Pilates - Ellen Barrett
Super SlimDown Pilates Yoga Blend - Ellen Barrett
Power Yoga Strength - Rodney Yee
Power Yoga - The FIRM - Instructor Kristen Strohecker

Good luck!!

FC - Thanks for the info on the trail stuff! I'm checking it out. LOVED trail class when I showed. We did OK...but my horse was like..."whatever, I'll walk through anything...I'll even step on the logs....hence why we usually didn't win. They wanted a horse that would 'look'...she just WENT! :lol::lol::lol: That's cause we WENT in the woods all the time! :wink: Funny!


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Nicker I will look for them...


----------



## tjtalon

Hope everyone is doing okay/will be okay. Boiling in my apartment,but have all fans on,& eating potato chips in preparation for dealing w/bills (whatever works,huh?!) After work today went & got an exercise ball;to lean backwards on to help my work-related lower back pain,& thought I can sit on it & practice the balance things in Sally Swift's book. Also got a pair of biking shorts,to put under my breeches; the padding might be nice.

Kitty story for kitty people: last night I was cuddled in bed w/my food & book,& that's one of the times my 9 mo old male Timothy likes to play mouse-fetch. I called to him "Tim! where's the mouse?"(our signal for play),but he didn't come in the bedroom. Tried a couple of more times,then gave up. My 5 y/o female,Savannah,got down from her bedroom fan perch,& did her "Calling all Tims!" meow-thing,& tossed the play mouse a couple of times. Tim appeared,they touched noses,& he got his mouse to play the game. Kinda amazing,really. She knew I had time for the mouse-game,& made it happen. Cats are weird. I like 'em.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening everyone! 

TJ, been wondering a put you! . U know, I was given a sheepskin thingy for my saddle. It works WONDERS!!! In fact....today...we cantered down the road a bit. My back doesn't hurt, nor is the top of my foot numb (the sign I twisted wrong) . Either I'm getting in better shape, or the sheepskin seat thingy helps! Hahahaha. Lets say both.....shall we??? :lol::lol: anyway, maybe something you may want to consider.

Flies were bad today, so I bought a crocheted head thingy, purple mind you.....JayJays color. Hoping it will keep the flies from biting his ears while we ride!

Nothing much else except this cute photo....Jay really gets into his food! Hahaha. They sure make me giggle!


----------



## Stan

Nickers try some neem oil when you wash him down. I have used it on Stella and it does seem to keep the flying insects and ticks away.

Get the version that is for gardening as it is water soluable. (Must be PURE Neem oil). A Half a dozen cap fulls in the rinsing bucket water and bobs your uncle. You can also buy it in a soap form does the job but not so strong. And you can spray it on your fruit trees for the same job.

Stella, What a horse, Had a call from Roslyn prospective buyer wanted to see Stella today. Roslyn left her in the paddock to show how easy she is to catch, and she was. The buyer, two teenagers and Roslyn walked out and Stella walked on up. Halter on then the bit They weren't game to go bitless.

Stella was last ridden in March. Roslyns saddle on and they put the young girl on. Not experienced, and Stella being a smart horse sorted her out in 10 seconds flat. Walk on was the command given, No was Stellas reply, Walk on and a gental kick was given. No was Stella's reply so the mother walked infront and Stella was happy to follow. No lead just ignored the pimple on her back. :lol:

The other teenager got on, more experienced and Stella decided to move ever so slowly, She managed to kick her up into a trot but to Stella that is hard work so stop she does.:lol:

They liked how she looked. They loved how after so long without riding she accepted someone on her back and did not play up. But they were not impressed with her refusing to move.

Roslyn also did some work getting her loading into the float. Thats going O/K but it looks like I am going to have to start riding her to wake her up.

I sometimes feel I am destend to feed that horse for ever.:shock:

Bugs has gotten over being wormed. I called in to check on him and whe wandered up to the fence to say Hi. So I am forgiven. No riding this weekend I have to fix SWMBO car.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

*I still have it*

*Man in a hot air balloon is lost over Ireland ..... He looks down and sees a farmer in the fields and shouts to him, "where am I?" The Irish farmer looks back up and shouts back. "You're in that basket."* 
 :lol:



I have more but not for mixed company so If you ladies will stop viewing this thread for a couple of hours I post the odd one for Rick


----------



## Stan

*The five rules to remember in life*





1. Money cannot buy happiness, but it's more comfortable to cry in a

Cadillac than on a bicycle.



2. Forgive your enemy, but remember the ***-hole's name.



3. If you help someone when they're in trouble, they will remember you when

they're in trouble again.



4. Many people are alive only because it's illegal to shoot them.



5. Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then neither does milk.







AND A BONUS RULE:



Condoms do not guarantee safe sex; a friend of mine was wearing one when he

was shot by the woman's husband!


----------



## Roadyy

I have some great news to share from last evening. I got a few chores done early and finished doctoring Trusty's leg so I loaded up several saddles in the truck and headed around to the pasture. Called Sugar, my 4 year old line back Dun and gotthe halter on her. Spend a couple minutes letting her smell all of the saddles in the bed of the truck then grabbed the pad and rubbed her with it..Let me say here that she is the most curious of all the horses as in not afraid of anything. She thought it was a tug of war tool and kept wanting to play. I finally got it on her back and walked a circle with it without a flinch. Ok, grab the light saddle and rub her with it and her response is to eat the small amounts of hay in the bed from pulling the wrap off the round bale. Set it on her back and she acts like nothing is there, so I pull the cinch up, still nothing from her. Walked her around the pasture then got her up to a trot so the stirrups would bounce to see how she would react.







I got more response out of Boo than her from this action as he was running along side her trying to eat the horse killing saddle off her back.LMBO Got her back to the back of the truck and finished tightening the cinch with no response out of her, so it was time to put weight on the stirrups. After pushing down on each stirrup with my hands and her just looking at me like "wat'r you doin?" got my big ole butt up on the tailgate and sat down cross seat on the saddle.








Finally swung leg over and set feet in stirrups to walk her around the big tree just out of the picture before tacking down. Groomed her some more before taking the halter off and she just stood there with me at the truck as if she wanted more. I was so happy it was surreal.

I also tacked up Doc and rode him around the pastures. He was a little more figgity at first, but quickly settled down for a very nice 20 minute ride.









I was so full of joy from both of them doing so well that I looked over at Boo, who hasn't been ridden since before his accident with falling in the tank. Caught him and got him all tacked up with very little flinch before leading him around the pasture a couple of times. He did awesome as well, but it was getting dark and I didn't want to try riding him around the pastures in the dark. My evening was so enjoyable I didn't want it to end. I think I finally left the pasture, just watching them graze, about 9. 

Sorry it was so long, but I type as I think it in my head. lol I'm sure it could have been condensed.


----------



## Farmchic

That's awesome Rick! It's funny how such seemingly small steps to others are really huge steps to us horse people. 

CS- hope everything works out with your daughter! I would think riding would help strengthen her back??

I'm feeling so behind on everything right now. This heat makes it hard to get anything done. And with the extra time I spent working on the barn......it just stinks how in order to get one project done everything else piles up. I dream of one day having all housework and barn work caught up at the same time. At least for a couple of hours.thank goodness my kids are great about pitching in or my house may have been condemned by now lol. 

My stalls look like part of a haunted house with all the cob webs. I can't help but feel for some reason I've been blessed with an over abundance of them. How often do you with stalls "dust"? Maybe we need to spray for spiders? I never see them but know they are lurking. 

I need to go pick out a paint for the bottom half of the arena. I might start on that this weekend. 

Hope everyone is doing good. Sorry for being so gabby this morning. Coffee maker is not working properly and is only making one cup at a time w/same amount of grounds!! I think I just had a mug of expresso LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

I have a question I want to ask here..... I have several bits that I know I will never use on my horses, I'm not sure what to call them but they are not jointed in the middle, some have a curve to them. I don't think they are worth much. What do you think I should do w/them? Are they considered harsh? I would sell them but wouldn't want to contribute to a horses discomfort. Opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Some curb bits work well in the right hands. If you don't want to sell them, you can turn them into toilet paper holders.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...sEhg9Tj3EEpFpSooKk_WjIAw&ust=1374240944002198


----------



## Farmchic

Celeste said:


> Some curb bits work well in the right hands. If you don't want to sell them, you can turn them into toilet paper holders.
> 
> Redirect Notice


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

Well that's just funny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

:thumbsup:Roadyy, that's awesome!!! And....about time you got yur butt in a saddle!!:wink: see how good it feels? Now stop working so hard....and ride more!! :lol::lol:

I'm prepping for the Jimmy Buffett concert tonight, so that all I have time for today!! Leaving soon!! It's 5 o'clock somewhere.....

Hope you are all well! See ya tomorrow!! :wave:


----------



## Farmchic

Here's a couple of pictures. There's 10 bits.


----------



## Farmchic




----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> I have a question I want to ask here..... I have several bits that I know I will never use on my horses, I'm not sure what to call them but they are not jointed in the middle, some have a curve to them. I don't think they are worth much. What do you think I should do w/them? Are they considered harsh? I would sell them but wouldn't want to contribute to a horses discomfort. Opinions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


send them to me I will put them on my wall at the shop 
it is all done in western stuff 

I have OLD and new here


----------



## Critter sitter

yep Sherry send them here they will fill the walls nicely... and I will send you a kitty for your barn


----------



## Farmchic

I already have a dust pan full!! Lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Sherry Yes Riding helps Bres Back some when she rides properly .. and is not riding backwards sideways and many other ways


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> View attachment 233858
> 
> 
> I already have a dust pan full!! Lol


awe isn't it funny how the Claico ones are never male?


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, that is odd!

First day outside...
Wore me out getting her there so I could clean the stall.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Yes, that is odd!
> 
> First day outside...
> Wore me out getting her there so I could clean the stall.


Hows that


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG Sherry that filly is Adorable!!!!!

here are all 4 Kittens How old do you all think they look???


Callie "changed her name"

Charlie 
Arkay irritated his lil eye some how 


Black Magic


----------



## Koolio

Critter sitter said:


> awe isn't it funny how the Claico ones are never male?


Not really odd, as it is a matter of simple genetics. Calico is created when two color genes are expressed (totoiseshell and white spotting together or black and orange together) at the same time. Since these particular color genes are found on the X chromosome, for both to be expressed, a cat must have 2 X chromosomes, meaning it must also be a female. Males will have XY, and the Y chromosome doesn't have the color genes.

Once in a while a male cat can have Kleinfleldter's syndrome and have an XXY genotype. While these make cats can be calico, they are almost always sterile.

OK, taking my science nerd hat off again...


----------



## Koolio

Farmchic- the filly is beautiful! I love her markings. What breed is she? (Sorry if you told us already and I missed it)

CritterSitter - the kittens are adorable!

Roadyy- it sounds like you had a fantastic day yesterday! Congratulations to you and the colt on a nice quiet first saddling. It sounds like he is going to be great to work with,

NickerMaker - it sounds like you are really enjoying your summer holidays. Fantastic! Enjoy your visit to Margaritaville with Jimmy Buffett tonight!

I finally feel like summer holidays are now in full swing! The weather has been great the past few days and I am getting tons done outside around the yard. Between Tuesday morning and this morning, I have weed whacked the entire perimeter of my pasture ( over 7 acres) clearing the grass and weeds from growing up the fence line, mowed the entire yard, including the septic mound which was over a foot high, washed and dried all the saddle blankets, got Sally to the vet for a teeth float and just finished harrowing the pasture and pulling weeds. I also scrubbed and disinfected the inside of my horse trailer and set 3 mole traps (Caddyshack is back on!).

This afternoon I am taking a break and the kids and I are going to the public library to set up an ebook account. Later today, I have to worm all 4 horses and clean both geldings' sheaths (yuck!). Tomorrow we clean out the hay sheds to prepare to receive 400 bales at 7 am Saturday morning. I am hoping to get a ride in today and tomorrow as well.

DH and I are also in the process of planning a motorcycle holiday the week after next. We plan on riding up to Dawson City in the Yukon and going over the Top of the World Highway into Alaska. I am very excited to see the Klondike area and the Arctic tundra, but also a little nervous about being gone for so long and riding so far. From here, it is over 6000 km round trip and we have only 8-9 days to do it, meaning we ride hard for 3 days to get there, spend a day in Dawson City and a day riding to Chicken, Alaska, followed by 3, 1000km days riding home. Fortunately, my parents are willing to come up to be with the kids and help with the acreage and the critters, so this is our chance to do it.


----------



## Country Woman

I had a Calico female cat when I was young she always had 3 kittens


----------



## Country Woman

they look like around 6 weeks old or younger 
very cute


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds amazing Koolio. 

I think my little mare will end up being an amazing horse for someone. I hate thinking about rehoming her and the wife cries just talking about it. I can't get her and daughter out there to ride any of them lately and I can't keep up riding 6 with my hours.


----------



## Country Woman

Too bad you did not live closer to us Roady 
I would ride your horse


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Tracey That was a cool Read.

I am going to try to Ride my Bonehead tonight just a lite ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Country Woman said:


> Too bad you did not live closer to us Roady
> I would ride your horse


I would love to connect you with several of them. All of the geldings are as gentle as any string horse you've known when being led. Boo is still green broke and would require an intermediate rider to enjoy him. Little Man is buddy sour so he is hard to ride out alone, but does great in the pasture where he can still see the other horses or when going out with another horse. Doc is just awesome for anyone who wants to climb on for a solo ride, group or led. Trusty(when healed) has rode my 12 year old daughter around the yard as if she is a fragile piece of glass. She is barely a beginner if that tells you anything. 

If you ever consider taking a vacation down here to retirement central then look me up and I'd be glad to accommodate you and whoever comes with you.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Rick thanks for the offer


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker-I thought about a sheepskin thingy (& my horsey co-worker suggested one),but will need to ask my instructor when I've finally been awarded a saddle instead of the bareback pad...she wants to get my balance/body together so that I don't rely on a saddle for balance & security,& to feel the horse. Problem is,I felt it a bit too much,& kept pulling up to resist pain in sensitive area. Hence the bike shorts idea. I also probably need to just get into it & forget about my own precious self for a change! I'm glad your back didn't hurt on your ride & no numbness in your foot. LOL, your response to my post was yesterday,so you'll have to reach back in memory,since this group goes fast & far! Yes,I want a sheepskin thingy...I have a piece of fake sheepskin,which may not be adequate,but when I know what the thingy looks like,maybe I can make one.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I think my little mare will end up being an amazing horse for someone. I hate thinking about rehoming her and the wife cries just talking about it. I can't get her and daughter out there to ride any of them lately and I can't keep up riding 6 with my hours.


If your wife cries, then you can't sell her. You will be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## tjtalon

I read each & every post. Have resorted to a list beside my computer to write down where I left off! So w/you'all alot in spite of sporadic posts & not being able to respond to all I'd like to. I loved the pics & story of Rick's lovely time. The kittens,the new filly,all your stories.

I have 2 more days of this (ever weird) work week,then Sunday for home chores, then Monday early out to SkyView. I didn't have time to tell of my learning experience last Monday: Janice happened to be close by doing feeding. I was going into Star's pen (big,smart gelding). I've gone into gate pulling the wheelbarrow,so am body-first to control the denizen. Star was close by, & shoo-ed him back w/my hands. Got the 'barrow in,but while going to close the gate he got right by me & out. Almost put me into the fence,but I jumped back quick. Janice came over,said no worries she'll catch him,but had decided to let me learn from the experience of what was going to happen,instead of jumping in & correcting me,which was wise (& we both were glad I hadn't gotten fence-pinned). She said I'd been too slow getting the 'barrow in & getting to the gate,& that Star had had no respect for me. He knew he could do it,& did. She explained alot of stuff in a few minutes,which hopefully soaked into my head,& said I could use the (plastic) rake to push someone back,that it will make me "bigger". Whew.

Hence this Monday's lesson in ground work body language,& not letting them run over me (& all that implies, & of course literally!) I have to learn to be the boss. "I have the manure rake, I have power!" I didn't tell Janice that most humans in my life have considered me prey, so maybe I have more in common w/the horses lol...have alot to learn. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> View attachment 233858
> 
> 
> I already have a dust pan full!! Lol


Btw I would go nuts seeing that bailing twine lol. That's one of my pet peeves .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

No ride tonight. Cody was fine. It was the kid. She is not being very well mannered so to told her were were not riding. And I went home and colored my hair instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ, that's a great story. It ended okay and you're right, you were lucky that you didn't get pinned. I hadn't thought about using the manure fork to "grow" or to push, great tip. The other thing I've done is tie a rope to the gate and keep hold of the rope. If you're close to the fence, you can hold the rope and it kind of blocks the opening as a rope fence between the end of the gate and the latch. If your horse respects the rope, you can contain them that way. Plus, it's always available to swing the end at them to get them to move back, if you aren't agile with the rake as a pusher. I have a wonderful trail mare who is a finished horse and I've been working with her for 3-4 years. Just to show you this happens a lot, she pulled the same stunt on my hubby this spring, and once last year did it to me. I realized she needed a ground lesson or two and and we worked on what I think Clinton Anderson or Parelli call "sending" in the narrow alley between me and the fence, or the barn, or the horse trailer. Interestingly, she didn't know what I wanted at all (a hole in her training) but once she figured it out, she has been a lot better, much more alert at where I'm moving toward and gets out of my 'bubble'. Even better, it seems to have helped her with trailer loading. It worked for me to teach her easily how to load herself in 4 tries after the 'sending' lessons. 

All good, sounds like you're doing great!


----------



## With Grace

Hi all!

Just popping in to say hi, have been so incredibly busy with shows, the kids and life, havent been on here much.
Hope everyone is well! Just too much to go back and read, so will just 
start from here again and hope I havent missed too much.

CW - new profile pic, are you riding???


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you LadyTrails! Have a strong feeling Janice won't let me use a rope,but would want me to learn just how to control the horse to respect me. Definately going to enable the manure fork Monday! This is 2x now,last time Star,time before that another one I manged to grab by the mane & holler firm @ him. Reckon it's me,the rack,the 'barrow...& the big critters starting to know me & figure out what they can get away with! I don't know the Parelli "sending", but Janice can gesture w/her hand...& they comply. She's an amazing Natural instructor. I'm blessed w/finding this place & raking poo to be able to learn from her.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi Theresa!!


----------



## tjtalon

Lori, I want the tawny striped one in the middle.


----------



## Country Woman

With Grace said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi, have been so incredibly busy with shows, the kids and life, havent been on here much.
> Hope everyone is well! Just too much to go back and read, so will just
> start from here again and hope I havent missed too much.
> 
> CW - new profile pic, are you riding???


That is Ben a horse I rode last summer at the Pacific Riding for the Disabled


----------



## Country Woman

At the end of July hubby and I are going to the RCMP musical ride coming 
to my town


----------



## Celeste

What is a musical ride?


----------



## Country Woman

Its where the Royal Mounted Police perform with their horses 
to music I will take pictures


----------



## tjtalon

One last post before I go away: CW: if I can get on Tommy this Monday, I'll do it for me, but have in mind doing for you too. You're a real rider, I'm just finally learning again for real. You'd love Tommy.


----------



## AlexS

If you don't read this every day, it's so impossible to keep up. 

So hi to everyone, other than Stan who gets a kick in the shins.


----------



## Country Woman

Yah TJ if I were closer I would love to ride Tommy


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Alex good to see you again


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> If you don't read this every day, it's so impossible to keep up.
> 
> So hi to everyone, other than Stan who gets a kick in the shins.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I love you to


----------



## Roadyy

You two get a room already!!!!:lol:

Worked on my dually last night to get the new bearings, hub and nut back on the axle. Going to pick up the axle keeper today and should be able to drive the truck home tonight. I miss my dually and ready to have it back on the road.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Had a fabulous time at the concert last night....moving a little slow this morning.:-|. Didn't hit the bed until 2:00, and still woke up at 6:00. Work in' on cup of coffee number two. :wink: this is when you know you are getting older. :lol::lol: but we sang and danced the entire show! Super fun!!

FC, that baby is CUTE!!!!

CS, kitties are adorable too!

Roaddy, glad to hear u are working on your truck. DH just mentioned getting a new truck this morning!! I've been coaxing him to trade his jalopy in for a while now...first comes the truck....then the trailer!?!?!?!:wink:

TJ, glad to hear you are still learning things....everyday should be a learning experience I think!! . If I think of it, I'll snap a pic of my sheepskin saddle pad for people. :lol: I'm more sore today from the concert than from riding!, hahaha

Welcome back Alex....where ya been?

Here's a pic of the crowd.

Troops are awaiting....better go. . Have a good day all! Stay COOL. Heat advisory here today.


----------



## Farmchic

Hey all! 

Lori I like the black kitten best. Love those eyes.
Sorry about the twine! It was still attached to half a bale of hay. I picked it up last night when I finished feeding it, hope this makes you feel better : ) LOL

Have a Good Friday everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all

So much going on!!!

Lori I hope your daughter is OK and doesnt need surgery.

Rick great job with the horses.

TJ sounds like a good learning lesson glad you were not hurt (I too keep a running list of whats been said)

Here is a video of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police Ride it really is spectacular in real life
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS-lbinFQNg

Still no bites on Hunter, gotta sell the darned pony. I don't even want to ride him any more. We are off to Merritt today, will spend tomorrow with Scotty and a trail ride. Then we bring him home for 2 weeks. EEEEEE so excited!!!!!! Will take picts for sure.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I THINK I have found the answer to my deer fly problem...

Now I know you men will think this is demasculating....but it WORKED!!

I put this on JayJay, walked along the woods where we get swarmed....nothing, no flies. So I decided to take off the headdress to see if it was a fluke, orthe fly spray was keeping them at bay.

Nope, his poll and ears were immediately :shock: swarmed with deer flies!!!! So I quickly put it back on, boom.....gone again. 

So the cap looks terribly silly...but it works!! I'm keeping it! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Wrong on soooo many levels...Can I borrow it for a get together this evening?? Going to be around a lot of pilots and figured it might keep them flyboys away too... lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahahaha:rofl::rofl: Roaddy, I know, I know!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

tjtalon said:


> Lori, I want the tawny striped one in the middle.


That is RK "Rescue Kitty" The one Bre is Trying to keep.

I will be driving to Kearney NE to take a dog to meet a man from a rescue on Sunday. I could ask him to bring one to Denver for you.. he will be headed back to loveland CO


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Lori I like the black kitten best. Love those eyes.
> Sorry about the twine! It was still attached to half a bale of hay. I picked it up last night when I finished feeding it, hope this makes you feel better : ) LOL
> 
> Have a Good Friday everyone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I can have him Brought to you all vetted and Neutered 
Sorry for the Twine scolding. LOL The old BM always left them all around it was so annoying I was forever picking them up. So now the owner said to me the other day he has never seen the barn so clean. ") I take pride in it


----------



## tjtalon

Ahh! Just kidding Lori! I'd love to have another kitten,but have the 2 already (& w/HOA rules, 1 is already illegal). Thanks anyway!


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> I THINK I have found the answer to my deer fly problem...
> 
> Now I know you men will think this is demasculating....but it WORKED!!
> 
> I put this on JayJay, walked along the woods where we get swarmed....nothing, no flies. So I decided to take off the headdress to see if it was a fluke, orthe fly spray was keeping them at bay.
> 
> Nope, his poll and ears were immediately :shock: swarmed with deer flies!!!! So I quickly put it back on, boom.....gone again.
> 
> So the cap looks terribly silly...but it works!! I'm keeping it! :lol:


 OMG that is too Cute!! And I love the Purple


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick you could wear it with the Pink zebra stripe Stripper suit you were telling e about!!! Bwahahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick you could wear it with the Pink zebra stripe Stripper suit you were telling e about!!! Bwahahaha


Nah, it would clash without strip,wait,,,what??


----------



## Country Woman

love reading all your stories 

keep them coming


----------



## Farmchic

Nm- I love it!! And purple is my favorite color ! I'm sure he doesn't mind too much either.

Lori- no big deal, I get it. I bet your BO is happy to have someone like you to run the place and its great to hear he tells you how good of a job your doing. Shows he appreciates you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

FC, I really don't think he did mind it!! :lol::wink: he's a go with the flow man. Haha. 

It is soooo hot here....I'm dripping sweat just sitting.....:-x


----------



## Stan

7.30 am Saturday See beat you all to the weekend.

After last weeks ride with bugs I'm keen to get him out again. He is on good feed at a friends. I called in and checked him last night he is full of beans running every where, alert, and was happy to see me . well I think he was he came up to the fence for a minute or two.

Stella I have to get on her and convince her when the pimple on her back says walk on it is not the propper thing to do to say no and just stand there and when she is told to trot up, it means trot untill told easy, and when told to get up, it means canter. Not turn her head, look at the pimple sitting in the saddle and say no, make me if you can. Stella knows what the voice comands mean. Easy means, come down a gear.

But do I get to go riding NO just as well for when I get Stella responding or even worse if she responds to me without issue it will again make it hard to sell her. However I need to get her going again.

Like Rick, today and tomorrow will be spent fixing Roslyns car it needs a new clutch and I refuse to pay a garage the $1000 plus they try to charge. So when Saturday arrrives in your neck of the woods enjoy your ride. 
Hi Alex, did you miss me.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I finally found a 2.5" socket and ratchet to tighten the axle nut with. It is recessed inside the hub a bit so can't use a pipe wrench or such on it. Hoping to drive it home tonight then will do some more driving around in it tomorrow after work. I am hoping the weather cooperates and lets me do some more riding around the pasture and neighborhood this weekend.

Oh, forgot to mention. DW called me this morning to let me know Trusty busted through the panels separating the 2 stalls and escaped through the open gate to that stall. Guess I need to close off the opening to the front of the barn so he is still enclosed if he does get out of the stall.. The section missing in the pic has been replaced before he pulled all three panels off and went through.

Here is a pic of the area I'll need to board off.


----------



## Roadyy

He is being kept in the left stall.


----------



## Farmchic

Horses must be in a mood today, we had two out this morning! Thankfully they just followed my daughter into another pasture. They had Unlatched their gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think it is a week of broken doors. Two dasys ago when I went out to feed, someone.....Rainn????? Scratched themselves so much on the stall door it had come off the hinges!! :shock: somehow it was sitting real nice in the corner out of the way....weird. Thank goodness it was easy to put back up by myself.

Just spent the evening celebrating moms DHs birthday. I could tell when we pulled up he was in 'a mood'. The ride to the restaurant was guilt on his end.....he bit off my mothers head at the dinner table for something stupid....and the rest of dinner and the ride home he never spoke.:twisted::twisted: he is SUCH a miserable individual....what could have been a really nice night at a little brewery, which my DH had never been to....it was full of tension.:-x

Oh well....the food was free! 

Weather is going to break here...hoping to get a ride in sometime this weekend.

Have a good night all!!


----------



## Country Woman

NM I have a MIL like that 
she really does not like me because I married her son


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I think it is a week of broken doors. Two dasys ago when I went out to feed, someone.....Rainn????? Scratched themselves so much on the stall door it had come off the hinges!! :shock: somehow it was sitting real nice in the corner out of the way....weird. Thank goodness it was easy to put back up by myself.
> 
> Just spent the evening celebrating moms DHs birthday. I could tell when we pulled up he was in 'a mood'. The ride to the restaurant was guilt on his end.....he bit off my mothers head at the dinner table for something stupid....and the rest of dinner and the ride home he never spoke.:twisted::twisted: he is SUCH a miserable individual....what could have been a really nice night at a little brewery, which my DH had never been to....it was full of tension.:-x
> 
> Oh well....the food was free!
> 
> Weather is going to break here...hoping to get a ride in sometime this weekend.
> 
> Have a good night all!!


He must have been mad that it was his birthday. I guess he noticed that he is getting old.


----------



## nvr2many

Hi everyone! DH was off nearly two weeks with Vaca. First day back was today and I was not sure what to do with myself. We ended the vacation with a haul back to the coast for a ride. What a difference this time. By the time we left we were cantering in the waves! Oh what a feeling!! Ashley was not sure about a trick kite she saw there. We went by the first time and it was not in the air. On way back different story! If you look really close you can see the green kite between her ears....










I have enjoyed all your stories, good and bad and want you all to know just because I didn't comment does not mean that I do not care or am not interested. Far from it. I am here with you even if I do not post. 

Oh and Lori, I will take that Siamese kitty if you can get it here! I am serious! 
Actually I would take any of them. I could probably give them all a home, lol. 

Well, I had so much to say and now my fingers feel tied! Gah, I hate that. Will post more later. Just wanted to check in. Seems the longer you go the more intimidating and harder it gets to get back in the convo. You just have to put that right foot forward, and do it! :lol:.......


----------



## Country Woman

Melinda love the black and white contrast of the horse and pony


----------



## nvr2many

I know CW, right?! I crack up every time I see that. I actually have a contrasting pair myself, lol.


----------



## tjtalon

Reading posts,on by myself;up late,w/my very weird schedule because of very weird situations @ very weird job (won't see my usual weird schedule til who knows when;last time I saw it was almost a year ago!)

Rick: the horse busting out like that,& the others too, good grief .Hope you experienced horse-people have gotten this trend over w/before Monday! I'm just being prepared to wield my manure rake as I enter a pen! If I find someone has joyfully busted thru something,I'll have to go holler for Janice! Maybe w/my escape artists last Monday,they were responding to a Great Cosmic Horse Message that went world-wide,lol! Well,do think mine is the "oh,little woman,I can run over you,like easy" issue,but this all strikes me as funny...but then I don't have to repair stalls & capture happy escape artists (yet...)

Done w/my gab I reckon. One more work day,then home chores Sunday,then Monday to the little ranch. Wishing everyone a very good week-end & the space to just be w/your horses & get a ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Got home to find it was not the panels separating the stalls, but the top two runner boards to the left of the stall gate that were pulled/knocked down. They had 3 16 penny nails at each end which makes me think that either Jems or Little Man pushed or kicked them off to try and get in there to his secret food. You know "The food only he is getting and we can't reach so it must be secret and better than ours" food.

got the dually put back together and to the house, but I'll have to get more help as it is only bandaged together. The socket wall was too big to go on inside the hub and on the nut so I had to hammer and chisel the nut around and as snug as possible. Hopefully the head mechanic here will have the proper tools to get it done right where I can start driving it without worry,,on that wheel anyways.lol

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend with few showers, beautiful rainbows and plenty of smiles.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gee, I took a sleeping pill the other night & it knocked me out for the next day also. Actually I followed the directions & took two-I won't be doing that again! But I did catch up on my sleep. Now I am battling blisters on the roof of my mouth as I ate some hot food too fast-Ouch! Didn't get the breadmaker I wanted-the guy from CL flaked out & won't answer the phone now. Oh, well, no hurry on that.

It is monsoon season here now & it's quite muggy at the moment & there are lots of flying bugs around-Yuck! Ticks are being quite active also & DH said he saw a small scorpion the other day in the shed. Two nights ago we saw a tarantula on the road. This is so different from the So Cal I was used to. 

Enjoy hearing your stories & about your lives/activities. Especially horse involved funny happenings. Laughter is the bet medicine! Wishing you all a great W/E!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Hi everyone! DH was off nearly two weeks with Vaca. First day back was today and I was not sure what to do with myself. We ended the vacation with a haul back to the coast for a ride. What a difference this time. By the time we left we were cantering in the waves! Oh what a feeling!! Ashley was not sure about a trick kite she saw there. We went by the first time and it was not in the air. On way back different story! If you look really close you can see the green kite between her ears....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed all your stories, good and bad and want you all to know just because I didn't comment does not mean that I do not care or am not interested. Far from it. I am here with you even if I do not post.
> 
> Oh and Lori, I will take that Siamese kitty if you can get it here! I am serious!
> Actually I would take any of them. I could probably give them all a home, lol.
> 
> Well, I had so much to say and now my fingers feel tied! Gah, I hate that. Will post more later. Just wanted to check in. Seems the longer you go the more intimidating and harder it gets to get back in the convo. You just have to put that right foot forward, and do it! :lol:.......


If your Serious I will work on transport.. I have ways.
the rescue can get her there or even 2 or 3 )) let me know.


BTW Great pictures
Love the beach ride!


----------



## nvr2many

Lori, yes totally serious! DH and I have talked about getting another cat. I will run it by him again to make sure how many, lol. Thinking he may say, just one but let me make sure.


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ, you crack me up. I'm hoping there is no cosmic event of horse escapes going on, too!

Had one set of overnights; our friends are moving in 3 stages from here to mid-Missouri, and today is the last load. They spent the night and it was great to see them, not so great to say goodbye again. Both our hubbies have birthdays in early August and early September, respectively, so we're planning something then to get together. 

Never2many, good to hear from you - love the pics! I hear you, too hard to keep caught up. Alex says we're gabby....

Then, within 30 minutes of one set leaving, BIL and SIL and 4 of their grandkids arrived to park their camper. Done, and done. They're off to KC to see Curious George exhibits and I'm making sloppy joes for supper, to follow pony rides, John Deere lawnmower rides (forgot all about that possible adventure until the little boys age 2 & 4 nearly came unglued with joy when they saw it in the garage!), Kubota tractor and front loader play, and horse rides for the bigger girls. Tomorrow they will go to church with us and then lunch, and then fishing on our pond. We have stuff for catfish and worms for bass. Got 1/4 inch rain this morning. Life is good. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone one good to be here again 

sorry no horse news yet


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Lori, yes totally serious! DH and I have talked about getting another cat. I will run it by him again to make sure how many, lol. Thinking he may say, just one but let me make sure.


Ok Melinda I will pm you with my # and then we can cordinate. they need to be vetted and "fixed" also before they go Just waiting on the rescue who is helping me arrange that.


----------



## Stan

Hi all and I had a great day on Saturday. Started to pull apart Her car to replace the clutch. Very quickly getting over Toyota front wheel drive vehicles. The amount of stuff that had to come off of it just to get to the stage of being able to see the motor took half a day. Then it came to jacking the wheels off the ground My jack sucked a kumara. Into Dargaville to a place called the warehouse, where every one gets a bargan. Brought a new two ton jack, rushed home with it and stick it under the front wheel and start jacking. The brand new two ton jack sucked a kumara. It could not lift the front wheel of a toyota corolla of the ground.

I took another prozac as the air was turning blue, actually it had turned blue. We managed by other means to get the wheel raised and started to dismantle the axel when another problem reared its head. I did not have the right size socket. More blue air and a trip to Whangarei was now required. 110 ks one way.

So now I needed a two ton jack that worked, a socket that fitted, I noticed one of the fan belts was cracked so that had to be replaced. The clutch kit Roslyn had brought did not have the axel seals in it so I had to buy them as well then I noticed the cam belt had not been replaced for 100,000ks not to mention the air filter as well. 

Now Roslyn is out and about in my truck, the one I had filled the tank up with fuel, I now had to fill the tank on my friends car for the trip to Whangarei for all of the extra parts required. The bill for the extra parts came to $391 and the fuel was $52 in a very little car that had a key winder attached to the rear door so when it stopped one got out and wound it up again for a few more miles. Bit like a 6 foot man on a miniture horse. Did not look right.

To add insult to injury when she arrived home and enquired as to the progress with her car I gave her the reciept for the extra parts required less the $69 for the jack, she decided not to talk to me for the rest of the evening. How I love the piece and quiet now and again

So to you all. 
Have a great day riding your horses and think of me spending my day fixing the ponies under the bonnet of a toyota corolla so SWMBO can ride again.

I wonder is she will fill the tank on my truck when she has finished. Nah i'll get it back when its empty and then get that smile again, just the smile. 

Cheers all, and ride, for the days are getting longer in my part of the world and we all know what the means, don't we.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Stan Roslyn was not talking to you 
Marc knows that feeling too


----------



## Koolio

It looks like another busy day for everyone. Stan, sorry to hear about your frustrations fixing SWMBO's car. Hopefully she is grateful for all the work you out into it and shows you in some special way.

My hay guy arrived at exactly 7:01 this morning with nearly 400 beautiful bales to unload. We got it all stacked in the sheds in just over an hour. W swept off the back of the truck into an adjacent temporary grazing paddock, so I let the horses out to clean up the small bits. When I looked out to check on them about 10 minutes later, I found both Koolio and Cheeky Pony laying in the soft bits and munching a circle around themselves. Lazy horses!! They seemed to be quite enjoying themselves. Too bad I didnt have a camera handy. Hopefully this load should get me through until next spring, especially if the rains keep the grasses growing like they are. 

I also got 2 moles in my traps. One yesterday and one today. Technically, they are ground squirrels, but they behave like moles because they are almost never seen above ground and they really hate the light. These rotten little critters dig long tunnel runs about 4-6 " under the surface and leave huge mounds of nice black dirt above their dens, making the pasture a total mess. When we first moved in, the property was infested. In the first year, I trapped over 100 moles. Since then I only find a half dozen or so each year as long as I watch for new mounds and trap them immediately. The coyotes love me and the cat thinks I am a rodent goddess.

Summer is always a beautiful time, especially when the fields are in full bloom. This year, Canola is the favored cash crop. I love seeing the seas of yellow against the blue sky and green trees. Here is a quick picture of he field across the road. The sky isn't blue today, but I thought I better snap a few shots in case we get another hail storm this afternoon.









I'll try to get a few more pics on a sunnier day before the plants start to go to seed.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## wild old thing

Farmchic said:


> She's a Paso Fino, and about an hour old in the pic.
> 
> How about Go Go Boots? Lol


adorable baby. PERFECT name!!


----------



## wild old thing

I'm still catching up.

Had a great week but the heat here is hellish. It's not just hot, it's humid. It can kill you. But did that stop me from riding Thurs? No it did not.

Got to ride my favorite Mr.CrazyHotLegs Teddy and his wildman trotting self. I can honestly say I FINALLY got him to drop his head and give me a good relaxed trot for one straightaway and one corner. He's the one with the hopping front end..he kind of trots the rear and arches to lope the front. It's disconcerting until you get used to it. But I'm not letting up on it. I'm determined to get him to relax and slwo down and let me sit his damned trot and not have to post him into eternity.

So anyhow we had a great ride but I'll tell you when we were done, so was I. I could barely get him back to the barn, and when I did I struggled with his tack and then giving him his cooldown shower all while sweating buckets and drinking water so I could keep sweating buckets. I just about crawled to my car and drove home all buggy and dead like.

I had to skip my lesson on Friday because it was even hotter.

We have a show - it'll be my first - next Saturday. I think i'm going to ride it but not on Mr.Hot Legs. I'll be riding it on Braveheart, the Morgan with diabetes. He's a good boy and while he won't lope to save his giant butt, he has the most impressive jog. So we might do okay.

Meanwhile I gotta get back to all these messages and catch up. You people are a busy bunch!!


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I can hardly wait for Hunter to come back with her new horse 
so happy for her


----------



## wild old thing

Farmchic said:


> Thanks all! I'm sire you'll get sick of all the pics.
> 
> In all the baby excitement I forgot to mention I had a great ride on my gelding yesterday!! We rode around the obstacles in the arena, tarp, noodle thingy, rescued animal from one barrel to another, stepped over half barrels, through cones and pushed the ball around. For a horse that is scared of everything he did surprisingly good! I was so proud of him. He has his faults but he tries so hard I can overlook them.



I think that's my favorite thing about horses - how hard they try. At least that's what I'm experiencing as a rider of school horses. in the beginning it's hard to see it but then once you're a little more aware of the horse and less of yourself you begin to see that you're still alive because they were taking care of you and not running you into walls and fences and things even though you were probably telling them to inadvertently...


----------



## wild old thing

Roadyy said:


> I have some great news to share from last evening. I got a few chores done early and finished doctoring Trusty's leg so I loaded up several saddles in the truck and headed around to the pasture. Called Sugar, my 4 year old line back Dun and gotthe halter on her. Spend a couple minutes letting her smell all of the saddles in the bed of the truck then grabbed the pad and rubbed her with it..Let me say here that she is the most curious of all the horses as in not afraid of anything. She thought it was a tug of war tool and kept wanting to play. I finally got it on her back and walked a circle with it without a flinch. Ok, grab the light saddle and rub her with it and her response is to eat the small amounts of hay in the bed from pulling the wrap off the round bale. Set it on her back and she acts like nothing is there, so I pull the cinch up, still nothing from her. Walked her around the pasture then got her up to a trot so the stirrups would bounce to see how she would react.
> View attachment 233770
> 
> I got more response out of Boo than her from this action as he was running along side her trying to eat the horse killing saddle off her back.LMBO Got her back to the back of the truck and finished tightening the cinch with no response out of her, so it was time to put weight on the stirrups. After pushing down on each stirrup with my hands and her just looking at me like "wat'r you doin?" got my big ole butt up on the tailgate and sat down cross seat on the saddle.
> View attachment 233778
> 
> 
> Finally swung leg over and set feet in stirrups to walk her around the big tree just out of the picture before tacking down. Groomed her some more before taking the halter off and she just stood there with me at the truck as if she wanted more. I was so happy it was surreal.
> 
> I also tacked up Doc and rode him around the pastures. He was a little more figgity at first, but quickly settled down for a very nice 20 minute ride.
> 
> View attachment 233802
> 
> 
> I was so full of joy from both of them doing so well that I looked over at Boo, who hasn't been ridden since before his accident with falling in the tank. Caught him and got him all tacked up with very little flinch before leading him around the pasture a couple of times. He did awesome as well, but it was getting dark and I didn't want to try riding him around the pastures in the dark. My evening was so enjoyable I didn't want it to end. I think I finally left the pasture, just watching them graze, about 9.
> 
> Sorry it was so long, but I type as I think it in my head. lol I'm sure it could have been condensed.


BEAUTIFUL. That sounds like the best kind of evening.


----------



## wild old thing

Roadyy said:


> Hows that



lookit those legs! what a beauty! (sighing over here in HOTTOWN USA)


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> Too bad you did not live closer to us Roady
> I would ride your horse


ditto!

and I'd say thank you, too!


----------



## Country Woman

Maybe one day I will be riding again


----------



## wild old thing

Critter, I hope your daughter is okay. It's rough when it's the kids and not us.

I wish I could take one of your kittens but when I got old, I ended up with weird allergies to their ...I don't know what...but I can't touch cats anymore. My eyeballs blow up. I've been told there are cats that are good for people with allergies but what's the point? Those are the kind you have to buy - I mean it's nice and all, but rescue is the best way to help out and get great animals too.

All my animals in my life have been rescues. Except a Red Point Siamese I HAD to have when I was younger. So beautiful and turned out quite insane. Poor George was (no doubt) inbred to the most extreme genetic margin and ended up spending most of his life way way way high up in my loft, plotting everyone's demise, poor guy. He was four pounds of pure evil.


----------



## AlexS

What a beautiful foal! 

And Stan, it always seems to go that way when Brad works on a car too, whatever can go wrong, does. 
He's such a calm, quiet guy usually but when working on a car, if I hear him throwing his tools, I either take him a beer or leave him alone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Like everyone else...love the stories.

Not much horsing around here today. Rainer got her feet done, that's about it cause my oldest sister came to town, so I like to spend as much time with her as possible.

We visited my dad. He seems well. His DW thinks he has dementia, but I think she causes it....she never, and I mean NEVER let's him finish a story.:twisted::twisted: she talks WAY, WAY too much!:-x

We are beginning to think Rainn is allergic to MSM as well as the flies. I took her off her senior formula, which included MSM for two weeks. Her skin started to clear up. I started pure MSM over a week ago....she's back to scratching herself,bald......:shock::-(. Ugh! So...off the drugs again...she just is miserable without something.

Apparently my oldest nephew and his wife are back in the states visiting from South Korea and are going to visit tomorrow!! Must be the weekend for relatives!! 

Stan, sorry to hear about yur car debockle.....if it makes you feel better.....ANY TIME my DH touches something mechanical....it turns into a cluster.....:shock:

Wild thing...I totally agree with you....animals really do try for,us...I think that is why I love them so....they are purely honest!! More than we can about most humans! :wink:

Have a good night all!!


----------



## Stan

I have taken a few minutes out from the Toyota Corolla before I dismantle it with 12gage. he could do with some exersize. What an absolute crap of a thing to work on.

My youth was spent keeping my cars going and I am good at what i can do. Also very fussy but this car is really getting to me. I will not buy another front wheel drive vehicle again. To hard to repair and to expensive to send to a garage. I have come to the conclusion that whoever wrote the workshop manual on how to remove the gearbox in the toyota Carolla was not working on the **** car I have.

And to add insult to injury The weather here has been fantastic for the past two days. Days I could have spent riding a horse, now I'm in such a bad mood I would not go near the horse.

Actually its good therapy grumbling on this thread as while writing I had the answer come to me on how to get around one of the problems I'm facing with the car. See men can do more than one task at a time.

Alex I have not reached the throw the spanner out the window yet, more likely be the Toyota.

Enjoy your riding all.


----------



## AlexS

Brad used to have a car repair shop, in the days before everything was computerized in the engine. He is beyond anal about things. I can relate to what SWMBO is going through. 


I had a bad dream last night that Brad died. I woke him in the middle of the night and said I had a bad dream about him, and could I have a cuddle. He was mainly asleep but asked if he exploded while farting? 

Erm what, babes? 

At times they can fix a car, at other times, they are 5 years old again.


----------



## Celeste

nvr2many said:


> Lori, yes totally serious! DH and I have talked about getting another cat. I will run it by him again to make sure how many, lol. Thinking he may say, just one but let me make sure.


Kittens do better if you get two. That gives them somebody to play with and they are therefore more content and less destructive.


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, that is simply hilarious about Brad's dream. (PS - remember never to let him see your HF posts.) At least you know now what one of his biggest fears is. As a married lady I advise you to only use this information for good, not evil. Even if using for evil would be way, way more fun!  I've had the dead DH dream sequence, too - really creepy. 

More later, we're headed to bed. I walked lead line and horse encourager for young riders for around 4 1/2 hours today in 88% humidity and I am toast. The pony was the star of the show, he knuckled down and did his job admirably. Gentle as a butterfly with the babies and walked/trotted all over with the 9 year old. We used my TWH mare for the oldest girl, around 12, and while she didn't want to 'go' a lot of the time, she was safe as houses. I think she is so sensitive to cues that the young lady was giving her a lot of mixed signals. We had a talk with the young lady and I think she understands that, but also I just don't have an in-between kid horse that is tolerant of the little mistakes they make when they're learning. Actually, though, Windy is very tolerant - she just does her best and if the kid pulls back too much on the reins, Windy just stops. I think that is at least 1/3 of the story; it was hot and boring, another 1/3; and the young lady didn't know how to deliver strong cues yet. Still, they had a good time so all is well.


----------



## AlexS

Sounds like you have good ponies Lady. 

And don't worry, Brad's free to snoop whenever or if ever he wants, however he has no reason to. He knows I love him. It came out of his own mouth, so it's his to own. 

And it's possible that would be his biggest fear, I've wondered sometimes if it were possible when I hear him go. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

The majic weather and in the back ground a horse just waiting to be taken for a ride








The **** car that stopped me from enjoying the weather and taking the horse for a ride:-x









And I'm still working on the **** thing. Don't by front wheel drive if you have to do your own servicing to save money They are a pain in the you know what.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-sorry you missed out on some good riding days. But, cars need to work! Repair shops charge way too much, so if you can do it- well, that's some good karma stacked up for you! Hope SWMBO appreciates your efforts. Any nibbles on Stella? 

Koolio-glad to hear you have some nice hay stacked up-that is always a good feeling.

AlexS-I hate dreams like that. How many boys do you have at the moment? I guess back-to-school- preps will be happening soon?

We had an amazing lightening show last night and today the ground is wet & we are cloudy. But it is so much cooler! I will take any heat relief we can get here!


----------



## nvr2many

Hello everyone. Well drove team for the vineyard yesterday and I got wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much sun! Pictures were taken but I have not seen them yet. Here is one I took.....................










From my view of course, lol.

How is everyone doing? Sorry you are having issues with that darn car Stan. 

Full moon approaching. My goal is to get a moonlight ride in with this one! Its on my bucket list, lol. Mowed down the pastures the other day since we got the mower running again, (I just hate electrical stuff! So simple once you find it, :shock and now the horses are foraging until we get some growth! OOpsie! But the mint and weeds were taking hold and needed to get a hold on them. Hate that darned stuff! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their summer, (winter for Stan). Hope to get more rides in, in the days to come. 

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Cooler here, so finally got a nice ride in. The purple bonnet worked wonders!! It kept the deer flies away, so the ride was peaceful! . Each ride I find JayJay is feeling better and more trusting. It's fun. I hate to be done!,

Been having a little trouble getting Jays halter on ....I think cause I've been worming him...it's a five day treatment and so he wants no part of me. Once it's on, we are fine.:?

NVR, that beach ride looks terrific!!

I agree, kitties should go in twos or threes. Mom rescued three siblings...they are so fun to watch play. You can tell they are family.

I hope everyone has a nice quiet, relaxing Sunday!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops, forgot the photo of this morning's ride!

Just beautiful!!


----------



## nvr2many

NM, sorry JJ is giving you the bad guy attitude. Funny how all we are doing is helping them and they seem to hate any part of us for it! 

As far as the Kitty's, I am taking them all! Well 2 or 3 if she can get them here. Sounds promising! I am excited. Lori texted me pics last night. Oh so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Should be fun! 

DH worked a double yesterday and I miss him! He was home at 11:30 pm and left again at 6 am. Boo! Thinking I may get a ride in today if I can get some motivation going! I am out of coffee, :shock:. 

Guess I am off to the store!


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oops, forgot the photo of this morning's ride!
> 
> Just beautiful!!


B.E.A. UTIFUL! So glad you are enjoying him! Its just awesome, isn't it??!!

Oh and how does that fly bonnet attach?? I love it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nvr, the bonnet is super easy...simply slip it over his ears, and two Velcro pieces wrap around his head stall near his ears. It stays put!!

There are strings that dangle into his face ( to keep flies out of his eyes)...wish they were either longer or shorter, they are just the right length to poke hime in the eye. I'm thinking of trimming them a tad , I think that will help.

He was real good about wearing it, and truly kept the deer flies from swarming and biting!!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Ah, thank you. I have seen some that look like they are supposed to tie around the neck or something and that just didn't seem right to me.


----------



## AlexS

Great photos everyone. Looks like nice rides! 




Cacowgirl said:


> AlexS-I hate dreams like that. How many boys do you have at the moment? I guess back-to-school- preps will be happening soon?


I currently have 3. But got the paperwork for a new one who is supposed to be coming soon, but no date on that one yet.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
so nice to be here everyone 

love reading your stories


----------



## Paintlover1965

Had a great ride on my Hawk today. Much better than the day before with the high winds causing him to be somewhat spooky. A large tree actually fell beside us to cement the spookiness. Today was super nice. The 40C humidex was gone and only a nice breeze and great friends to ride with remained. We did a little bushwhacking off the trail and had lots of fun. Definitely will be one to remember.


----------



## Hunter65

OK will go back and read when have time. Had an awesome weekend. Went up to our property on Friday and sitting around the campfire that night hubby told me if me and Scotty click then we will keep him and he will pay Hunters board until sold. WELL I was thrilled. Went for a trail ride on Scotty on Sat and he is awesome, his trot is so smooth. He is so calm and beautiful. Brought him home today and he is settling in very nicely at barn, even rode him today. He is not going back he has been what I have been looking for for years. Pictures to come soon


----------



## Country Woman

Yea Hunter I am so happy for you 
that is awesome to hear 
What did Hunter think of Scotty? 

love to see some pictures


----------



## AlexS

My old dog just fell off a chair. She's been stiff, and has rough days, but more good than bad. 

She however just went to get off the chair, and her front legs works and her back legs were seized. She fell on the floor. I ran to her, and she's ok, just making out like she was meaning to crash out there. I ran my hands over her legs, she can move them without pain. 

This only just happened, but she's still there, she's not in pain, and looks like she is crashed out. When I go to her, she is responsive and fine. So I am leaving her be for now, while watching. In a bit I will get them treats, so she should get up then, as she knows the drill. but I want to give her some time before that. 

I don't think I have much more time left with my girl, and I will be a wreck when that happens. So heads up. Damned dogs just don't live long enough. It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## AlexS

She's up and moving, but she is stiff and slow.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> She's up and moving, but she is stiff and slow.


 I can relate to that


----------



## Stan

Had another call about Stella tonight, but the lady had suffered a bad fall from a horse and her confidence was shaky. Stella would get milage out of that.

Thats three so far and its a numbers game, enough phone and one will fall for her and she will be gone.


----------



## AlexS

Am not ready Stan, I know it's been coming, but I am not ready. I've had her 11 years now, and she is never not at my side. I got her from a shelter, and all dogs there were puppies or 7+, so she could be 17 tops. I think she is really in the 14-15 range. 

Am just not ready to lose her. She's my best friend, always at my side, can read every emotion I have and react accordingly. 

I don't have to ask her to do something, I haven't for years, she just does it, as she knows what I want her to do. In my house, that's not easy, but I don't leave the kids with the dogs if I go to the bathroom, that's rough to walk past the cat litter room, I have to hold Wink. I don't with Tala, she just does what she should do. 

Maybe to the farmer types, it's just a dog, but to me, she's been my best friend for the past 11 years, and I can't stop crying. 

And it's not even time yet, but it's coming soon.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Am not ready Stan, I know it's been coming, but I am not ready. I've had her 11 years now, and she is never not at my side. I got her from a shelter, and all dogs there were puppies or 7+, so she could be 17 tops. I think she is really in the 14-15 range.
> 
> Am just not ready to lose her. She's my best friend, always at my side, can read every emotion I have and react accordingly.
> 
> I don't have to ask her to do something, I haven't for years, she just does it, as she knows what I want her to do. In my house, that's not easy, but I don't leave the kids with the dogs if I go to the bathroom, that's rough to walk past the cat litter room, I have to hold Wink. I don't with Tala, she just does what she should do.
> 
> Maybe to the farmer types, it's just a dog, but to me, she's been my best friend for the past 11 years, and I can't stop crying.
> 
> And it's not even time yet, but it's coming soon.


Its always a trying time when an animal one has spent a considerable time and effort bringing out the best in have to leave. I do feel for you. I have had to bury a few dogs of my own and it does take some coming to grips with but, be supported knowing you gave the dog a good life. That is worth something.
Take it easy Alex


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Stan, it's not even time yet, but I know it's coming. She has cancer, we tried her on chemo, and it made her so sick that we stopped, as we were doing it for her and not us. The vet gave her less than a year at that point, it's not been 2-3. So I should be ready, am just not. 

I lost a dog, Oscar, it will be 3 years in Oct. I cried every day for months. I was just a wreck. 

Every day with them is obviously worth it, as they give me so much joy - but then it comes to these times, and I think I will never have another. Of course I have Wink, the one eyed idiot, but I don't think I'll get another dog again, it's just too much heartbreak. 

Tala is up and doing what I expect of her again, even though she is slower. 

Stupid life, why do they get old so fast?


----------



## AlexS

Oh a happier note, the (English) Royal baby is coming. The Duchess of Cambridge just went in as in labor stages.


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like everyone had a fairly good weekend other than Stan with SWMBO's car and Alex with her best friend.

Stan, I hope you are able to get the car repaired without much more issues popping up.

Alex, I hope she doesn't suffer much before the time does come and is able to enjoy every moment with you til. Like most here, I have put several of my beloved dogs down and it never got easier.


----------



## Roadyy

I will add my great weekend to the list. I posted the other day about my experience with Sugar and saddling' riding the first time. Well, it continued Saturday evening with getting Amber on her and leading around the pasture. Amber said she has the smoothest ride she has felt in the saddle.

I had her walk her around the pasture to get her used to it again and give Amber a chance to handle Sugar first.















Then had Amber get on her to walk around the pasture with them on the line. She did so well as if a seasoned pro who never puts a foot out of place. I actually think Sugar enjoyed it as much as Amber and myself. When Amber took the saddle off and set it back in the truck, Sugar kept coming back and pulling at the saddle after we shoo her off. lol









Then had Amber lead Doc around the pasture a time or two with a couple flexes to get him stretched before saddling. She got him all tacked up then I handed her Scooter, who btw was not interested in being up there, for a few laps around the pasture. She let me know real quick that he had a swagger to his walk that was not nearly as smooth a ride as Sugar. lol
I then took them out of the pasture and led them around the block and he did great.










Now, I don't have pics from yesterday since I was alone, but after Michelle and Amber left yesterday afternoon for Amber's bible quiz practice, I headed out to work with the horses some more.

Fed them all then doctored Trusty during feeding. Got Doc saddled and rode him around the pastures with good results so I decided to ride him myself around the neighborhood. It was a good ride and will get a lot better with some miles back on him. He wasn't spooky, but had some ancy in his step that kept me constantly putting him in contact to slow him down. 

When we got back I decided to spend some time on Little Man and Boo. Little Man got spoiled by Alicia getting off him when he gave any little resistance to want to ride. He had a couple crow hops and mini bucks when I would force him to go where I wanted him to and stop him from going where he wanted to go. Finally settled down and realized I was not going to give in. 

Boo just didn't want to go at all and decided he wanted to throw a few bucks when I got stronger with my requests. All in all it was a positive as I stayed on and we all walked away healthy. I knew they would need work going into it.


----------



## Roadyy

Btw, I have been leaving hay stuffed in the head stall of the horse trailer and one of them has been enjoying it. I'm thinking it is Sugar with her fearless self.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Survived the weekend of impromptu family gatherings....:? That is all I will say. :wink: actually is was really nice to see my nephew and his DW in from South Korea.

Got up early and started "working'' around here right away. Amazing the amount I can accomplish when I start right away. I'm such a morning person.

Alex, I feel your pain. Our dog is inching up there in years (12) and I try to cherish each day with her. She has a couple tumors and the start of neuropathy, but I try to keep her as active as possible to ward it off. She is my child, as we don't have our own. I too tear up just thinking of losing her. Dogs become part of your family, and when they sleep in your bed for twelve years....and spend every waking hour with you, there's something special there. Isn't it a shame that something that give so much love, isn't on this earth nearly long enough.

Hunter, congrats!! So happy for you. Wanna see pics!! 

NVR, want to hear about this moonlight ride you are thinking of taking. Sounds interesting.....

It's to be another beautiful day here, I hope the same for each of you!!

Have a good one!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy,

Great story, and great pics. Cute daughter!!. Is Sugar a red dune? That is what my first horse was. . Always fancied them.

Happy for you....so glad you got some time in the saddle!!!


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> Had another call about Stella tonight, but the lady had suffered a bad fall from a horse and her confidence was shaky. Stella would get milage out of that.
> 
> Thats three so far and its a numbers game, enough phone and one will fall for her and she will be gone.



I havent even had anyone come look at Hunter yet


----------



## Ladytrails

Nvr, I love the view in your pics - the tail of a driving team is something I've not experienced but I love being behind my singles. Beautiful pictures! 

Roadyy, Sugar is really a nice looking mare. You have a keeper there. Sounds like you're making great progress all the way around with them. 

Hunter, Scotty sounds awesome. So glad hubby is making the situation easier by giving you some time with double board! He's a keeper, too!  

Alex, we hear you. Even farm dogs weasel their way into our hearts...we have 3 and one of ours is about the same age as Tala. He's a B&W border collie and is getting gray all over his head...skinny as a concentration camp victim even with special feedings. When the time comes it will be rough....he's hubby's dog and that will make it doubly bad as DH won't admit that it will hit him hard. The hardest thing you will ever do is to make the right decision when it's time.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So happy to hear that some of you are getting in some quality horse time & some nice rides. The breadmaker I wanted off CL-well the guy was a flake, so it didn't happen. But I have one coming from a friend in PA-might even get here this week. Looking forward to a nice fresh loaf soon. Our thunderstorms & rain are coming on at night now-my poor dog is freaked out, but is OK come morning. I hate that she is so frightened of the noise.

AlexS-my dear friend back in CA had to put her old dog down-she has the vet come to her home, & then they bury in the back yard. Her dog was thirteen & I hate to think how much she had paid in vet bill's over the years, as the dog (Belgian Malnois) had better care than lots of people do. She got a pup at the same time I got my last one, & she is already hating to think of how her heart will hurt when this one gets older.

I'm making pancakes this morning, so about time to get busy w/that.


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> So happy to hear that some of you are getting in some quality horse time & some nice rides. The breadmaker I wanted off CL-well the guy was a flake, so it didn't happen. But I have one coming from a friend in PA-might even get here this week. Looking forward to a nice fresh loaf soon. Our thunderstorms & rain are coming on at night now-my poor dog is freaked out, but is OK come morning. I hate that she is so frightened of the noise.
> 
> AlexS-my dear friend back in CA had to put her old dog down-she has the vet come to her home, & then they bury in the back yard. Her dog was thirteen & I hate to think how much she had paid in vet bill's over the years, as the dog (Belgian Malnois) had better care than lots of people do. She got a pup at the same time I got my last one, & she is already hating to think of how her heart will hurt when this one gets older.
> 
> I'm making pancakes this morning, so about time to get busy w/that.


That chihuahua in my daughter's lap is also frightful of the loud thunder booms. We give him Benadryl to help calm him down before the storms roll in. Works great..


I'm hoping there are a few more years in Bud before that time comes. My wife got him for me the summer before Amber was born. She will be 13 on Halloween, so I know there are only a few more years at best to enjoy his presence in my world.


----------



## nvr2many

Sandi, so happy for you with Scotty. What a good DH you have! I am so happy that you finally have what you have been looking for!!! 

Alex, I am so sorry about your baby. I agree they are not just dogs, and my horses are not just horses either. I actually love my animals and hate to lose them ever. We are here for you if needed. Just love her while you can. Save the tears for later. 

Stan, I agree. When it happens it will happen fast. Someone will fall for Stella and that will be it. And hopefully that will be good for everyone.

Rick, love the pictures! Amber is such a cutie, you have a gun right?? Bah ha ha. She is going to have the boys swarming. LOL. 

NM, well, I have always wanted to take a night ride in the moonlight. And it has been so warm and clear. Today is the day, or should I say tonight is the night, we ride! LOL. Today is a full moon and we will saddle up around 9 pm for a ride with the big bright full moon above us. I hope to get a picture of the full moon between my girls ears while on her. Will be a nice memory. 

LT, glad you enjoyed the pic. I have to remember not to use their names to scold them because it is a pre-preemptive cue with the driving. When my girl is acting up I say her name in just a way and she stops. Well, um, not a good idea with the team, lol. I said, BEA! and well, will not be doing that again, lol. She got all squirly and I got scolded, lol. It is fun but lots to think about. Does help knowing horses but also hurts because of things like that. I still prefer being on a horses back but the driving was fun too. 

Cowgirl, yummy! Bread and pancakes, I am coming to your place.

Well, time to go put the critters out. Will be checking back in later. Enjoy the day all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

The pancakes were quick-almost faster than toast! I'm using up pantry items-made biscuits yesterday to go w/a creamy corn soup-that was yummy. Tonight I'm going to use up the last of my fresh potatoes (with an onion) fry that up & fix some eggs on the side. Also have a watermelon in the fridge-probably cut that up for lunch, so today's meals are all planned-Yay!

Next trip in town I will look for Benadryl & see if that helps calm my dog down. It's a cold remedy, isn't it?


----------



## LilacsBloom

Cacowgirl, my SIL just got some kind of vest for her lab who's afraid of storms. I think it is supposed to wrap snugly around the dog to help it feel more secure or something. That might be a possibility for your dog if they make them in tiny sizes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Kittens do better if you get two. That gives them somebody to play with and they are therefore more content and less destructive.


Totally Agree and if everything goes ok Melinda will be getting lots of kitten loven.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning everyone great to see you all again 
thanks for everyone


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Am not ready Stan, I know it's been coming, but I am not ready. I've had her 11 years now, and she is never not at my side. I got her from a shelter, and all dogs there were puppies or 7+, so she could be 17 tops. I think she is really in the 14-15 range.
> 
> Am just not ready to lose her. She's my best friend, always at my side, can read every emotion I have and react accordingly.
> 
> I don't have to ask her to do something, I haven't for years, she just does it, as she knows what I want her to do. In my house, that's not easy, but I don't leave the kids with the dogs if I go to the bathroom, that's rough to walk past the cat litter room, I have to hold Wink. I don't with Tala, she just does what she should do.
> 
> Maybe to the farmer types, it's just a dog, but to me, she's been my best friend for the past 11 years, and I can't stop crying.
> 
> And it's not even time yet, but it's coming soon.


 Reading this had me in tears for you Alex. Loosing 2 dogs in the last year and maybe a possible third has been very hard. Amy my Golden is up there in age. it will be hard to see her go. Hugs it is never easy losing a family member.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That would be a Thunder shirt. My dog is a small German Shepherd-about 45-50 pounds. I'm going to try the Benadryl. After a trip to town.


----------



## Critter sitter

well I drove 700 miles yesterday to take the inlaws dog to his new home. I was Beat by the time I got back home. 

Bre and I did stop by the The Great Platte River Road Archway Monument on the way back and go through it. I think we had more fun in the human maze than the actual arch.

I did ride Cody in the pasture at a walk on saturday but I think he is still a tad stiff. He needs to stretch and move a little. I may take him to 4h practice tonight and just walk him.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> That would be a Thunder shirt. My dog is a small German Shepherd-about 45-50 pounds. I'm going to try the Benadryl. After a trip to town.


another thing that helped my fearful pu was a product called calm moments you can get at pets mart or pet co it is a bit safer than the benadryl.


----------



## Roadyy

What is unsafe about the Benadryl? We were turned onto it from a vet who said it would have no adverse effects on him if given in small doses.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> What is unsafe about the Benadryl? We were turned onto it from a vet who said it would have no adverse effects on him if given in small doses.


Maybe not knowing the dosage???


I keep bebedryl in my backpack for hikes. Our friends had their dog swarmed by bees on a trail. It was recommended to give the dog bebedryl and fast!! The dog could have died!!:shock: scary stuff!!


----------



## Critter sitter

yes Nicker and Rick many do not know the effects and dosage for dogs. 

if a vet oks it and tells a good dose that would be fine


----------



## NickerMaker71

Woohoo! I finished my part of book #2 s proposal!! :happydance::happydance: I've been procrastinating on it bc when I read thru it the first time I was totally overwhelmed....today for some reason, I just decided to 'get 'er done'!

Phew a load off my mind!! :thumbsup::clap: yea!!


----------



## nvr2many

Love my baby!


----------



## AlexS

I believe the dosage for Bendryl for dogs is higher than for humans. I feel like I was giving my dog 3 pills a day when she had a reaction to something. Don't quote me on that as my memory isn't always the best. 


Thank you all for your support. I drove the kids to work this morning with huge puffy eyes, as I'd cried most of the night. 
Good news is that she is doing ok today. I think it was just her arthritis and she tried to get up too fast, and her back legs didn't let her. 

It seems that many of us are in the same boat, with aging best friends. 

Rick, don't worry, I won't let her suffer. If it comes to that I will take her in. I won't keep her alive just for my needs while she suffers.


----------



## Celeste

The dosages listed on this chart seem very high to me. I usually dose them like a human. The lethal dose of benedryl is very high for both dogs and humans. 

Dog dosage


----------



## Koolio

Nickermaker - congrats on the progress of your book!
Alex - I am sorry to hear about your dog. It is always heartbreaking when a canine friend gets old, but I would rather live with the heartbreak than not live with the many years of love and companionship.

We had a great trail ride with friends yesterday. The trail was pretty muddy, but the weather was beautiful and we could pick wild raspberries to snack on along the way. Here is a couple of quick pics from the afternoon.

My daughter and Sam taking a water break.









Looking back at the trail.









My daughter fell off Cheeky Pony today (the pony slipped) and I think suffered a mild concussion. Fortunately she was wearing a helmet and seems to be recovering quickly, but it is always scary when anyone comes off, especially when it's your child. Needless to say, she won't be riding in our lesson tonight, but has cheerfully volunteered to judge my ride. Fantastic... Doesn't a concussion cause clouded judgement?

As of today my score is: Moles 1 : Me 4

I've caught 4 moles in the last three days, but one new mound has shown up in the lower paddock (this is why the moles get one point), so I set a new trap and hope to have the little monster by sundown. These little creatures are nasty. They reproduce faster than rabbits and can dig quicker than anything, leaving big black ugly mounds everywhere. This means war! ( insert Caddyshack theme song here).


----------



## Farmchic

Had a good ride on my gelding again today. Promise pics next time!
Here's one of the filly from today.


----------



## corgi

Farmchic...she is so beautiful!

Alex, I know exactly how you feel about your dog. I am looking at my Wyatt right now and know I will be a mess when it is his time. But it sounds like maybe she was just stiff last night and it isn't quite her time yet! She'll let you know when it is.

Nicker..way to go on getting the proposal done.

CaCowgirl, i used to have a breadmaker..i miss it. The smell of baking bread is such a fantastic smell...yum. I stopped using mine because hubby and I would make a loaf and eat it all when it was still hot with melted butter....oh my!

Rick...sounds like you have had some great days with your horses!

Stan...sorry that the car is getting in the way of your riding.

Melinda, i take pics like that with Isabella all the time! I think she has started posing!

Koolio, Sam looks great in purple! What a beautiful horse. Your daughter looks like she was having a great time.

I am sorry if I missed anyone. I have been so busy. It is the 2nd week of a Summer Governor's School that I am im charge of. I love this part of my job but 90 middle school gifted students really keep me on my toes!

We had a major heatwave last week. It was miserable. It was so hot..in the high 90's with super high humidity. The air quality was too bad to ride. I was able to get in a short ride Saturday morning. She was lazy on the trail...she kept tripping over her own feet but she soon woke up and when we got back to the arena, she wanted to run..so we did. She has such a nice canter now that I have learned not to be afraid of how fast she can go.

The MFR treatments I splurged on were so worth it. She no longer has trouble picking up her right rear foot for hoof picking. It is amazing how much two treatments improved her fluidity and movement. She even seems happier in the field.

Wish I could hang out a little longer but 5:30am comes super early and I need to get some sleep. This summer program kicks my butt and makes me feel every bit of "over 40".


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you corgi and Koolio! 

Corgi, have fun with those MSers!! :lol::lol:

FC beautiful baby!!

NVR, can't wait to see this moon! Sounds fun, but thinking of doing it here seems a bit spooky to me:shock: lions, tigers, and bears! Oh my!!:wink:

Happy to hear people are getting time in the saddle!!


----------



## AlexS

Thanks again for the support about Tala. She's doing fine now. She's not wanting to play, but she is moving about ok. 

That is such an adorable foal, so very cute!


----------



## Ladytrails

Great to read the updates from so many of you! 

For storms, we are now using Melatonin for our border collie anxiety attacks. For our 45 pounder, we've been advised to give 3 mg. Seems to work, but I don't have very many data points to be sure that it's the meds instead of the attention. 

Never2many, we saddled my 8 year old gelding this weekend, for our guests to be ponied around. He threw a fit - almost bucked, tossed his head, was generally hard to handle. We had to dismount our guest and get my TWH mare. We knew the saddle he was wearing did not fit, but lordy lordy we didn't think it was that bad, especially for carrying just a small girl! So, I was actually entertaining thoughts of just using him for a cart pony. He's been started, and took to it very nicely. It keeps the weight and the poor fitting saddles off his tender shoulders. 

Yesterday afternoon after church & lunches our great nieces and nephews got out the fishin' poles and headed to the pond. For about 3 hours the 4 of them caught fish as fast as my BIL could bait hooks and take off fish. We have the pond stocked with bass, cats and bluegill, and the kids caught lots of all 3. They had a blast, although I don't think BIL was looking forward to cleaning them! After they left to go home, I picked green beans and froze them, before bedtime. Our third family wasn't able to come for pony rides after all; the 2 year old was off his schedule too much to enjoy anything yesterday. :-( 

Alex, glad to hear Tala is moving around a bit better today! I think one of the others' advice was good, to save tears for later. Enjoy the time that you have; to grieve now is to rob both yourself and Tala of the best days of the rest of her life! Hugs...


----------



## nvr2many

Hi everyone. Well we did it! Not sure we will do it again but glad I did it. My girl was spooky in the dark and well, no wee factor, lol. Funny, after we got back from our ride around the farm we went out into the pasture and started cantering circles in the moonlight, lol. We were only out for about a half hr or so and my phone pics are really crappy but here they are, lol..............


----------



## Country Woman

cool moon light ride


----------



## PJL

Glad to know there are others out there my age getting back into what they love. My son is 18 and I FINALLY have a horse again!


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> cool moon light ride


 
I will when the summer arrives try a moonlight ride. What a great experience to have once the horse has settled down. That is if I can steal the moon back of you guys in the northeren part of this ball we live on, or is it the moon we have in the south, is different. Actually it must be because the earth is flat isn't it. it has to be other wise all of us on the bottom would fall off. And with the bit of rubbish over with I'll be on my way. However I did notice the evenings beginning to draw out a little bit more. This evening and I managed to get the horse poo spread. Its due to start raining again tomorrow.

Cheers all.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, I wasn't implying that you would do that hun. I merely meant that we always hope our human loved ones don't suffer too much before their time to go and I was sending wishes of the same for Tala. I'm sure we would all like to go in our sleep without any suffering and that was my thought process behind the post.

Koolio, great pics, glad your daughter is healing quickly and hopefully she didn't mark you too much on your ride evaluation. hehe

NM71, glad you got the proposal finished now go ride the horses..

LT, glad the company that did show up had a great time and sorry your gelding acted up. Good thing the TWH was able to take up the slack.

nvr2many, The pixels of the pics may not be the best, but the quality of appreciation shows through. Glad it was bearable and you weren't attacked by any tigers or lions. oh my.

Stan, it gets cold here while you get warm so when you get ready to do your moonlit ride let me know and I'll try to join you at my matching hour. haha How is that FWD coming in repairs?

We got rained out at 2:30 yesterday and it rained most of the afternoon so all I was able to do with the horses was feed, water, doctor and muck a stall for them. 
Wife and daughter left me home alone for the evening. Wife had a women's night out while Amber hung out at one of the lady's house with the other kids. I did guy stuff in my freedom...
No pics allowed as to not incriminate myself!


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> That would be a Thunder shirt. My dog is a small German Shepherd-about 45-50 pounds. I'm going to try the Benadryl. After a trip to town.



Let me know if it works, up at our property we get some wicked thunder storms and my poor puppy gets so scared. She bolted one night when DH went outside in the middle of the night. No where to be found the next morning. Thank goodness she came back later, poor thing. My pooch is almost 12 and starting to really slow down. It will be very hard for me when she goes.


----------



## Hunter65

Well, Scotty and I ventured out for our first trail ride yesterday ALL BY OURSELVES. He certainly is a country boy, never seen drains, manhole covers or yellow park gates. He was a trooper, a little nervous but no rear or buck. I am loving this guy. Here are a couple picts but I will get better ones today I hope. These don't show him very well. He is a little faded out but his hind end is a beautiful liver chestnut. He has the kindest eyes and cutest ears.


----------



## Roadyy

Some pics for the cute factor.

These are the 3 born from our stock.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe cuteness overload
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I just want to kiss those babies on the head!!!


----------



## Roadyy

My wife's Dachshund was all to eager to check them out and dissolve them for us if allow the chance. Had to keep a very keen eye on her as she stayed cocked and ready to pounce on them the first chance we weren't on our toes.


The other dogs were interested in smelling them, but not interested in harming them. Oh and the babies kept trying to eat my britches.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like we might actually have some sunshine this evening so I'm hoping to get another ride in this evening.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You better ride tonight Roaddy, you made me ride this morning....so glad i did! :wink: It was cooler than I realized, glad I threw jeans in my car so I could. Went a new way today....Jay does NOT like the neighbors piggy smell in the least!!:lol::lol:

Great moon shots NVR!!!!

Cute bunnies Roaddy !

Hunter, that a good looking horse!! Has a kind face!! I think you'll have tons of fun on him!!

PJL tell us more about yourself!!


----------



## Roadyy

Think I'll see how Sugar likes being ponied behind Doc in the pasture. He is still the odd man out when it comes to the herd. He doesn't act like he cares if they are around him or not and tends to go his own path regardless. lol She will occasionally stretch her neck out like she wants to nip at him and he is all to quick about turn his bum to her to rebuke her attempts. lol They will do the typical head stretch to push him away, but none are too eager to continue towards biting him. He has popped them enough to stay clear of his quick draw double barrel.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe Rick those bunnies are cuteness for sure 

good afternoon thanks for sharing your stories


----------



## Country Woman

This is the moon from my home


----------



## my2geldings

Roadyy said:


> Some pics for the cute factor.
> 
> These are the 3 born from our stock.
> 
> View attachment 237442
> 
> 
> View attachment 237450


 There are absolutely adorable! Im about to die.


----------



## Roadyy

My2Geldings said:


> There are absolutely adorable! Im about to die.


I work very hard to get my hands looking that good. Thanks for noticing!!!


It's already dark at your place,CW?


----------



## Country Woman

No its bright and sunny now only 2,30 pm


----------



## As You Wish

Country Woman said:


> cool moon light ride


I go on a moonlite ride every month in the summer/fall. I went out last night but there was so much cloud coverage we could not see the moon. It ended up being a sunset ride and that was beautiful. 

I got a peek at the moon when I pulled into my driveway though


----------



## tjtalon

Wow,I missed peekin' 1 day,& so much going on,so liked & liked; glad all the critters made it thru the storms. Nicker,am happy your book proposal #2 is on its way. Sherry:why you're pics be sideways! Worth the tilt to admire the baby girl. I love her markings,so pretty,& the tail dark end w/white tip. Pretty pretty girl!

Alex,my heart goes out to you & Tala. Been there,have done that way more than I like. Never gets easier. I do wish they'd live longer,it's always too fast...

Didn't get to the little ranch yesterday,got called in Sunday afternoon to work; co-worker ill,short-handed anyway,& one guy out on vacation. The OT nice,but doesn't make up for my horse-fix. Oh well....was very hot yesterday,would likely have been melting for my groundwork/behavior lesson & lacking in comprehension anyway after slogging thru the pens. Worried out Janice being not okay w/it,but she texted she understood. Hope so.

This work week very weird,different time-schedule every day (this place is in chaos @ the moment,maybe will mellow out by fall,hopefully), plus a mandatory continuing education thing @ HealthOne (our medical director place) on Thursday night...after I've worked all day. Gruesome month,will be relieved when things settle down. PLUS! New hire 1 mo ago leaving for paramedic search,so another new hire incoming (there goes my schedule again..),plus boss & a night employee locking horns & have to listen to all HER drama via text (I just say: go to your supervisor,go to the director [I don't say: go away,your issue is not mine,but it's how I feel]). Thanks for letting me release that,aah!

I have 3 days vacation mid-Aug,looking forward to it. This be hard week to not have had my horse-fix going in,but it'll be over soon! (Funny, how after I texted Janice that I couldn't come in, I smelled horse-poo scent,& could almost feel my hand touching Tommy...)

I'll try to reply better to all's things,but...I read all of it!! Love you guys..!


----------



## tjtalon

..btw: I did my profile pic as the one in my signature; it says it's real as profile pic,but not showing up here. I've missed a step & can't find it. Help?


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
good to be here


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks TJ, my editor has the proposal as we speak, said she would be back to me come the weekend if I needed to add anything prior to us sending it to the publisher....I'm sure I will have additional work to put into it...but that is OK, the Initial steps are the hardest.:lol:

Can I ask....what do you do for a living TJ? I think you mentioned it before, but I forget. Sorry about all the work drama....I hate work drama.:evil:

Roaddy, you better come back with some pics or stories about riding tonight!!:wink:

It's dropping down into the 50s tonight! You know what that means???? Cool weather to ride in the morning!! 

Since we've all been talking about our aging dogs....why not share some pics?
Here's mine. She's 12. She is a border collie mix. . She's lived the majority of her life as a 'town' dog, but enjoys going to the farm and tagging along as I ride!!


----------



## AlexS

Thanks again everyone. Tala has been good today, and even played with Wink for a while. I really think that she just got up too fast and her back legs weren't ready for her. 

Rick, I knew what you meant, just wanted you to know that I wouldn't let her suffer. 


And adorable bunnies. I like how you had to split them with your fingers, or it would just have been one lump of fur.


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks TJ, my editor has the proposal as we speak, said she would be back to me come the weekend if I needed to add anything prior to us sending it to the publisher....I'm sure I will have additional work to put into it...but that is OK, the Initial steps are the hardest.:lol:
> 
> Can I ask....what do you do for a living TJ? I think you mentioned it before, but I forget. Sorry about all the work drama....I hate work drama.:evil:
> 
> Roaddy, you better come back with some pics or stories about riding tonight!!:wink:
> 
> It's dropping down into the 50s tonight! You know what that means???? Cool weather to ride in the morning!!
> 
> Since we've all been talking about our aging dogs....why not share some pics?
> Here's mine. She's 12. She is a border collie mix. . She's lived the majority of her life as a 'town' dog, but enjoys going to the farm and tagging along as I ride!!


Your dog looks so cute


----------



## Stan

Country Woman said:


> This is the moon from my home


 
Well that settles it, it is different than ours. Last night ours was red in colour while your's CW is yellowish. How does that come about could be the tipple or four I had.

Cars coming along fine Rick New clutch in but I had problems with not having the correct tools for the job. I will let you all know when I do the moon light ride and most important at what time I will stop and toast the moon and those riding at that hour. When the weather warms.

Any one live near or in LeMars.


----------



## Roadyy

Unfortunately when I finished supper and feeding the horses, I felt drops of rain as I was headed for the saddles. Had a pretty good storm come through and drinched everything even more. 

Drove into work this morning through pouring rain, but it looks to be a small thunder head which will make the humidity ridiculous once the sun comes up. Sweat coming down as the moisture is evaporated up. Hot if you look up and hot if you look down.

Think I will keep busy in my A/C shop and hope for no repair calls today. lol

I'll see what photos I have of Bud on this pc. I think I have a few of him on my photobucket account too. BRB


----------



## Roadyy

This is Bud. My wife named him that because she said when he whined, it sounded like an ole drunk so the name is Bud weiser. He turned 14 this year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great photos Roaddy! That last one makes him look as if he's peeing in the water! Lol. Sorry you didn't get to ride. Do you always get so much rain, or is unusual?

Got my ride in!  2 hours!! Let me first say....it was FREEZING! :shock: 50 s and windy. Considering the conditions Jay did well. There were a few new things; Amish bundles of hay, jersey cow....that he seemed to think would eat him, but he was a trooper and trustd me to go forward!!. Amazing how each day is different with horses.


It's still cool and overcast, my house is clean.....so..I'm feeling a movie is in order. :wink:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

It's hurricane season so we usually get spouts of thunder storms throughout the summer. I remember having the 4th of July party last year at our old house and it rained almost all day. The part that drives me crazy is all the frogs croaking all night from all of the rain. They get into everything, especially the tree frogs. Better dump your boots out before stepping into them in the morning. We leave the water boots on the front porch.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 

great to be here

Rick I liked the pictures of Bud


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you CW. How is everything over there with job hunting?


----------



## Country Woman

its going 
getting hits but not emails with their email address


----------



## corgi

NickerMaker71 said:


> . Amazing how each day is different with horses.
> ll!


So true! Last week it was 100 degrees so there wasn't any riding. Today it was 84 and breezy. The only thing that got me through the long work day was the thought of riding this evening.

I get out to the farm and my girl comes to the gate as always. I lead her over to the hitching post and dropped the lead rope to let her graze while I gathered my tack. The minute I turn my back, she takes off running back toward her pasture. But instead of going to her pasture, she goes to a smaller paddock two fields down from hers and she stops at the fence in front of an older mustang named PC. PC is a mare that used to be in the field with her but they didn't get along. Isabella was terrified of her so the BO moved the mustang. This move happened 2 months ago and Isabella has been happy ever since.

She has her head over the fence and is nuzzling PC. What????

I lead her back to the hitching post and tie her this time. She was so badly behaved. She kept pawing at the ground and swinging her butt toward me as I was trying to groom her. She kept rubbing up against me. I kept shoving her away from me and after the 3rd time of swinging her butt toward me, I decided she needed a good old fashioned come to Jesus meeting.

We headed for the round pen and she resisted..planting all 4 feet and refusing to move. Who is this horse???

So, I got her feet moving by disengaging her hind quarters and backing up and all that good stuff. We made it to the round pen, I took off her halter, threw up my hands and my horse took off like a race horse, running around that circle like a crazy horse...in both directions. After about 3 minutes of non stop running, she calmed own and slowly walked into the middle of the pen toward me with her head down.

I rubbed her head, put her halter on, and walked back to the hitching post. I groomed her and tacked her up with no further problems.

6 months ago I would have put her away after all of that. Today, i decided to ride anyway.

She was her amazing self in the arena. We w/t/c in both directions. We did some barrels. I worked on slowing down her canter. It was great.

After I untacked her and untied her, she immediately ran back to the older mustang mare. I stood there, totally perplexed. What is going on with my horse? 

Then I noticed her lift her tail and she winked.

My horse is in heat.

And obviously has a "thing" for another mare!

And I figured out that her turning her butt toward me was not an aggressive move. She was rubbing against me because she is a hussy!

I have had Isabella for 1.5 years and have only seen her like this once before. Most of her heat cycles are silent. You would never know she was in heat. This month must be different for some reason.

When I led her away from the mustang, I kept asking her what she thought she could do for her? I was laughing so hard.

Poor girl is frustrated.

I still have no idea why she has focused on her old pasture mate that she hated.

And I have to say that despite her crazy mare behavior today, it was a victory for us because I handled her misbehavior without being intimidated and she was an angel under saddle despite her raging hormones!

We are doing a freestyle clinic on Saturday! Hope her hormones settle by then!:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

That's awesome corgi. I had a great trail ride on Scotty tonight. Boy does he like to go and what a trot. We were trotting and leaving my friend catering in our dust. I did get him to canter though. Poor hunter saw me bringing Scotty in from the field and was neighing quite vigorously. He had four years to be my pal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Great job Corgi. 

Bud looks like a good soul. 

Tala is doing well today, she's back to normal., playing with Wink, and running around. Thank God. 

I got a text from my farrier today, 'call me urgently' Sh1t, what? 
I called immediately, he asked if I'd had another farrier out to pull all of Lucas's shoes? I'd never do that. 
He'd just got a call from my BM that Lucas was missing all 4 shoes, as I was on the phone to him, the BM, was calling me. I appreciate that, call the vet or farrier first, and then call me - really I like that. 

He's stomped his shoes off, all of them, because of the flies. I am not happy that my Bo was away, so it was his kids feeding, and they didn't notice. 

The hoof wall is all but gone on all four, so he needs glue ons, at $500 for all four. GIVE ME STRENGTH! I know you QH types will ask why he can't be barefoot, I will ship him to you for a few months, and you will see. 

Sadly, because I want it, there's a national shortage of glue. The weather has been so bad, 100o or epic rain, with nothing in between. 

So I've paid for two months stalled during the day, in a stall, under the fans the flies are not bad. So that should help his stomping. 

Right now he is wrapped until the glue comes in and he can be sound again. For now, poor soul is lame and on stall rest. 

Because you know, I have all this extra money to spend. Grrr.


----------



## FaydesMom

I should be in the "over 50" thread, but I just had to post of the aged companions we each have. Blessings to all who have lost loved furkids, and to those going through the process now. 

I lost my girl Keno last year at 12. She's the chocolate lab. She would act like a maniac, bulging eyes, ears up, squeeking and whining and trying sooo hard to stay in a sit if you held up a tennis ball and asked her if she wanted to have it. She would retrieve that ball until she fell over with a stroke if you let her. She loved to swim, and if you rubbed your hands over a ball sized rock and threw it in the water, she would bring that rock back to you...she was the penultimate Labrador retriever. She is greatly missed.









Then there's the Moose. Believe it or not, she is a wolf/malamute hybrid. Yeppers, no idea where the yellow came from, but you can see the truth of her heritage in her body and her face.  She is hubby's girl through and through. She's 12 this year. She's getting achy and going blind. We cherish every moment we have because we know her end is near.









And then there's little Cheyenne. She's a Cairn Terrier mix. She's just coming 2 years old and is the most mischievous little turd. When I tell her to do something, and she will tilt her head up and literally _think about it_ before responding. She does what I ask, but she just has to let me know that she really doesn't have to if she doesn't _want _to. Cheeky little brat.









We are thinking of looking for another young girl so Cheyenne will have someone else to terrorize besides poor Moosie, who just wants to stretch out in the fresh mowed grass and nap. We're still torn though, so we just figure when it's right, something will happen and we'll end up with the right furkid.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe you puppies are cute 
sorry about losing your dog


----------



## Stan

FaydesMom said:


> I should be in the "over 50" thread, but I just had to post of the aged companions we each have. Blessings to all who have lost loved furkids, and to those going through the process now.
> 
> I lost my girl Keno last year at 12. She's the chocolate lab. She would act like a maniac, bulging eyes, ears up, squeeking and whining and trying sooo hard to stay in a sit if you held up a tennis ball and asked her if she wanted to have it. She would retrieve that ball until she fell over with a stroke if you let her. She loved to swim, and if you rubbed your hands over a ball sized rock and threw it in the water, she would bring that rock back to you...she was the penultimate Labrador retriever. She is greatly missed.
> 
> View attachment 238337
> 
> 
> Then there's the Moose. Believe it or not, she is a wolf/malamute hybrid. Yeppers, no idea where the yellow came from, but you can see the truth of her heritage in her body and her face.  She is hubby's girl through and through. She's 12 this year. She's getting achy and going blind. We cherish every moment we have because we know her end is near.
> 
> View attachment 238345
> 
> 
> And then there's little Cheyenne. She's a Cairn Terrier mix. She's just coming 2 years old and is the most mischievous little turd. When I tell her to do something, and she will tilt her head up and literally _think about it_ before responding. She does what I ask, but she just has to let me know that she really doesn't have to if she doesn't _want _to. Cheeky little brat.
> 
> View attachment 238353
> 
> 
> We are thinking of looking for another young girl so Cheyenne will have someone else to terrorize besides poor Moosie, who just wants to stretch out in the fresh mowed grass and nap. We're still torn though, so we just figure when it's right, something will happen and we'll end up with the right furkid.
> 
> View attachment 238457


No you dont have to be in the over 50s thread I'm a ways north of 50 and I spend a considerable amount of time talking on the 40s plus.


----------



## Stan

O/K I know its a couple of posts to late but is this the same moon you shot CW
The moon in New Zealand. Photo taken this morning around 6-00 as I was leaving for work.


----------



## Roadyy

Did not get any horse time in yesterday as I was, again, welcomed home to severe storms. Luckily it only lasted long enough for me to eat supper and visit my magazine room. Then I went out and finished torquing the bolts on the Dually axle to specs since I was able to borrow the correct axle nut socket. I stilll need to replace the back brakes and the rubber transmission cooler line that was leaking before putting it back on the road full time.

It felt so good to drive it even for just a short drive to test the feel of the new bearings.


----------



## Roadyy

I do have a question for your opinions.

When the wheel bearing went out, I took it to my friend's BF to do the work and agreed to pay him to do the repairs. Note: He never gave me a price for the repair work at that time. They are struggling financially too as they are trying to fix up the property my truck was at as a horse board and training facility on 25 ac. and there is no power on at this time. Anyways, I put $20 of gas in their truck(they were on empty and broke) that night as a deposit on the work. 

Two days later he calls me to let me know he got the hub off and can not get the old bearing off, but gave me a list of parts I needed to replace. When I call him to set up a time to drop off the parts, he asks if I can bring a floor jack and jack stands when I come out to help work on the truck. We work on trying to chisel the bearing off for over 2 hours with very little success. Realize the axle threads are boogered and will need a thread file to clean them up, so we call it a night as there is no light other than a small led flashlight. I put another $20 in their tank this night.

2 weeks go by with no word from him on the truck so I load up my generator, 4" grinder, cutting wheels, shop light, thread file and head out there myself. Get the bearings cut off and worked on the threads for nearly an hour before calling it a night.

Another week and a half go by and he finally calls me talking about we need to hurry up and get the truck fixed so we can get it out of there. So we go spend another couple hours getting the new bearings on and everything put back together as best we could with the tools we had.



Here is where I need your opinions. 

He texts me the other day telling me there was some kind of misunderstanding about him working on my truck for just the $40 I put in gas. That he was expecting to be paid better for the work he did on my truck.

I was willing to pay him to work on my truck as in he do all the work. I have never asked for someone to pay me if they provided tools and help to work on their vehicle. I told him I gave the initial $20 in gas a a deposit for HIM to do the work and gave the second $20 in gas as appreciation for him helping me with the truck since I was requested to help do the work and supply tools. I also gave him the $28 thread file I bought to clean the threads up, oh and a perfectly good (looks brand new and was purchased in 04)40 gal water heater for them to use on the property that was only replaced because the couple relocated a new one in a different location of the house.

He never listed a price for the work and when they followed me to the house with the truck asked if I had any cash on me. I did not as I never carry cash unless I know I'll need it during my outing.

Do you think I am in the wrong in my thinking or am I right in thinking that when he began requiring my assistance and tools in the work that it no longer became a paying job and more of two guys getting it done and offering what I gave as showing my appreciation for him helping me work on my truck?

I sent him a response that if he felt he deserved more than what he got under the circumstances then to let me know a number and we would go from there. I have not received a response yet. This was Tuesday.


----------



## Farmchic

I love all the moon pictures! So beautiful. I don't know if I'd be brave enough to ride at night bit those pictures are enough to motivate me! 

Rick, I think your right and have done more than enough. That being said I also think your friends are desperate. You just have to decide if you want to help them or not. And if you do will the money be spent on needs or not? That would factor in for me. Then, I would be cautious of dealing with them in the future.

It's cooled off some here and I'm hoping to get a ride in later today.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I hope you get it worked out. That is one of the problems of letting friends do work for you. Really, any work done should come with a written contract. Otherwise, feelings will be hurt. If it were me, I would give him some cash ($20 - $ 50 or so) and then tell him we are square. Then don't do any more business with him.


----------



## Roadyy

He is not really a friend of mine. He is the BF of the trainer woman I had help me with Boo on picking up his feet. The wife, her and I hit it off and have become friends and it seemed like he was going to be a part of that friendship, but now I'm not sure. 

I think I will give him another $50 just for my clear conscious and wash my hands of any further dealings with him. I had planned on helping them further get their property fixed up by wiring up the well pump and the barn for no charge, but that is out the window. I hate how this is going to affect our relationship with her because of it. We really enjoyed being around her which gave me someone local to enjoy horse talk with. I don't have much of that around here and embrace it when I find it. I have horsey neighbors, but have not made any serious connections with any of them. I'm always too busy to go socializing much.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is a sticky situation-you know they need money, but feel you have paid enough, right? Cash is sweet, but what about a gift card from a local grocery?


----------



## Roadyy

We all need money, but we don't expect people to give it to us when we didn't earn it honestly. Well, I like to think that most of us feel that way.


----------



## FaydesMom

> am I right in thinking that when he began requiring my assistance and tools in the work that it no longer became a paying job and more of two guys getting it done and offering what I gave as showing my appreciation for him helping me work on my truck?


Since he had made no significant progress by himself prior to asking you to help, I agree with you. You've already given him $40 and at least a couple hundred bucks worth of trade items. It sucks that there was a miscommunication, but as you said, I too would toss him a bit more to clear my own conscience and then be shut of him.

But then again, maybe you could discretely talk to the trainer friend and see if you can sort it out. It may well be something that can be resolved gracefully so as not to lose the trainer friend. 

I would probably just be shut of him, but I'm not really the social type so...:rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

Stan said:


> O/K I know its a couple of posts to late but is this the same moon you shot CW
> The moon in New Zealand. Photo taken this morning around 6-00 as I was leaving for work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238490



Yes it is Stan its a full moon


----------



## Country Woman

I hope you can work this out Rick


----------



## Roadyy

As far as I'm concerned this $40 will be all the working out on my part. If anything else is required for him to feel like it is worked out then he will need to deal with it. The trainer friend is staying out of it and doesn't hold anything against me as it was between me and him. I hope that continues to be so and we can find a way to do our horse business aside from his dealings.


----------



## Farmchic

Just got in from riding. Had a good ride after my boy calmed down. My daughter only got a couple pics. One is in the arena but the sun shining through the doors and the other was in our outdoor arena.
I don't know why they are crooked but here they are.


----------



## Farmchic

The second one. My daughter took this one because about two min earlier one of our cats came sneaking through the grass and my horse went into a spin. Scared me to death but I stayed on lol hey maybe we'll try reining? She was hoping for some more excitement but didn't get it.


----------



## Farmchic

We rode mostly around our fields but here's one in the woods and weeds.








And that's all from this ride.


----------



## nvr2many

Love the pics Sherry!! 

Again I am finding myself speechless and unable to catch up with comments. I do read all of your posts but come time to comment I am just speechless. My dad never would have believed it, lol. 

Rick, I really don't know about that guy and your truck. Sounds like someone I would not want to be around. Maybe your friend will see that and he will not be around much longer, lol. I think you were more than fair. 

Stan and CW love the moons! 

Lori, where are you??? I have gotten kitty update pm's but not much of you on here. 

Hi Alex :wave:, glad your baby is holding her own!! I miss you when I don't hear from you. Same with you NM!!! 

TJ, how are lessons going??? 

Sandi, so glad you are loving life with Scotty!! I just had a brain fart and hope I got his name right. 

Missing everyone!!! I must be better with my comments. This catching up and forgetting so much sucks!


----------



## Roadyy

You did pretty good there with the responses, Melinda..:clap::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## nvr2many

LOL, well, thank you!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone! 

First Roaddy, that sounds like an unpleasant situation. I am guessing by your last comment that you've talked to yur friend about this already. The thing I dont like is that guy texted you that you owe him $$$$. Why doesn't he have the kahoonas to call you??? I think you were fair...I wonder if he isn't wanting a handout.... Secondly, u mentioned these txts took place Tuesday. It's already Thursday....I think it's his place to contact you again. Maybe he is thru trying to play you up for more $$$$, as a couple days have gone past....:wink: just my thoughts from the peanut gallery...

Rode today! Wasn't planning on it, but with a cool, perfectly blue sky morning looking at me....how could I not?? 

Back to having issues with standing as I mount...:? I don't know what that is about.... He was a tad spooky in the beginning of the ride, then I physically noticed I relaxed, and he relaxed and things went better. It's weird...we can travel down a dirt road we've ridden several times and he's very alert. I took him down this old gas well trail I've been wanting to venture....and he's a perfect gentleman..I don't get it???:?::|

I'm not sure why the last few rides I haven't been totally relaxed....well, I do, for some reason I'm just waiting for him to blow up or do something crazy.....don't know why...he's such a good boy...:? I need to knock it off.:-x. I'm affecting him.. Maybe it's the whole mounting thing....I don't know.

I did do some ground work with JayJay after the ride. I feel he needs a bit of a tune up, and he's not moving over easily when I ask. He got a wollup in the belly today when I asked, and asked nicely....:wink: woke him up a bit. Haha

Once relaxed though...the ride was a total dream.. I do believe he's tired out from the last two days of rides. I'm asking more out of him...more jogging, more hills, longer distances. Get him in shape.. We will see what tomorrow brings....the weather man says our weather is going to be PERFECT for several days!! YEEHAA. I want to get in the saddle as much as possible before school starts....which I am starting to feel looming as the BTS catalogs fill my mailbox:-(

FCC great photos.

NVR, been wondering where you have been! :wink:

Hope all is well with everyone!

Here's a pic of OUR moon just this morning!! You can see the sky is totally clear. Have been ALL day!!. Feels good!!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like it was a good time in the pics, Sherry. Gotta love those spin cycles they put us through unexpectedly.

NM71, you posted yours while I was typing that to her. I am sure he is feeling your nerves and is affected by it. Have you tried mounting and then making him stand in place for a few minutes? If he moves then put him back where you were and make him stand still. Usually that will help them stay when mounting as they learn that you don't want to go anywhere right after getting settled in the saddle.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I make him stand, but not long.....I'll have to try that. He's not one who likes to stand real long at any time, so something that needs to be worked on. I sometimes stop and stand while we are out riding,,,,but real long. He likes to go. I am probably contributing to his get up and go-ness....:?

I think too on the rides I worry....worry about his purple bonnet strings obstructing his vision(I since trimmed them this morning). Worry about the wind....worry if the bonnet is making him skittish bc maybe he can't hear well...but it sure saves us from the flies!!

I don't think it's the bonnet now that I have cut the strings...it could certainly have been me WORRIED about the dang thing....today I forgot totally about it cause i cut the strings near his eyes....I'm such a worry wart!...:-|. Ugh!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny...after I posted, I opened up my HI magazine, and there was an article on mounting and the moving horse!!

I was on the right track when I said we needed to review some ground work!!! Earn some respect back!! Now I know what we will be working on tonight.. Moving our hind quarters around some more!!:wink:


----------



## Farmchic

Here's my pooch. I took this one sideways lets see how it turns out.

By the way, spin cycle very funny! I'm actually surprised I stayed in. I've gotten used to him spooking but this spinning was a new trick.


----------



## Farmchic

Well it worked! Yeah! But look at those eyes oh my! She really is a sweetie . )


----------



## gahorsechick

Rick, It sound like you did more work on your truck than this guy- it just happened to be on his property.... I say you are square but to keep peace I would probably be the bigger person and give the grocery gift card or a max of 50 bucks. I totally understand not wanting to put off the trainer friend. Finding good local people to horse talk with is hard to come by and would suck to loose that.

Hope it all works out!

Can't believe I have to go back to work next week! Teachers go back Tuesday and we get students Friday. This summer has FLOWN by and I have not accomplished a dadgum thing except for making a permanent indention in this couch with my lazy rear end! I think I can count on one hand the number of rides I got in. I spent most of my time with the horses vetting Boo and keeping his stall cleaned while he was on "bed rest". That horse pees like the proverbial Russian racehorse! His stall had to be stripped daily. At least I got a workout shoveling it!
I also learned that of all the bedding choices I like sawdust- best at absorbing.


----------



## Celeste

My dog, Blue. She is the sweetest dog on the planet. She won't hurt a kitten or a child or a chicken. Actually she is scared of chickens.....


----------



## AlexS

Aww Melinda, thank you. Miss you, and everyone else too. Had a hectic week or two with what seemed like endlessly driving the kids around. But it should be calming down now with the weekend coming up. 



Am loving all the night ride photos, and the pics of everyone's dogs. They all look like such kind loving souls. 

What a mess Rick. To me the bigger issue rather than him asking you for help, was the weeks that passed without anything happening. 
Anyone can ask for help, and the person is free to say no, but he was asked to work on the car, and then just let time keep passing without any progress. That would be the issue for me. 

Out of interest, if he had done the job himself, in a timely manner, how much would you have paid him? 
I would take that figure, and reduce it by 2/3's as he didn't do 2/3rd of the task - alone and in a timely manner. And then give him 1/3 of what you would have paid. If you have already given him that, then fine. That's just my gut feeling, and what I would do if it were a situation with the kids. If that doesn't work for you, feel free to disregard. LOL. 

I do wonder if they are struggling because he's a lazy son of a gun, and doesn't especially want to work. 


And here's a photo of poor Lucas, he's so miserable being on stall rest. Although the big warmblood mare who is next to him during the day, is kinda sexy. They spend all day flirting through the stall dividers. He's such a horrid flirt, I wonder if he was gelded late. He gets rather obsessed, even though she is about 3 hands bigger than him.


----------



## nvr2many

Poor baby ^^^^^^ at least he has a GF to keep him company. Tall and sexy! :lol:

Oh and I have never heard of a horse stomping shoes off. I guess I better be careful. I would hate for that to happen. Was it out on regular pasture??? Sorry if I missed that part.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Funny...after I posted, I opened up my HI magazine, and there was an article on mounting and the moving horse!!
> 
> I was on the right track when I said we needed to review some ground work!!! Earn some respect back!! Now I know what we will be working on tonight.. Moving our hind quarters around some more!!:wink:


Nickers as JJ gets fitter he will be more alert and ready to go.I expect the same from Bugs over the coming month as I begin to raise his fitness, and my own. My biggest fear is, he will take off and I know I'm going to have a problem with one of my hips if he does that. I am teaching him to give his head in the one rein stop, just for that ocassion.

However You can relax with JJ and he will relax with you. I have one of the ladies I ride with who keeps on saying Relax and the horse will. She is right, and I respect her experience. This person is one of the ones that organise the treks. Her motto. Hang on and she has taught me that now and again one has to give the horse its head and trust it.

I'm sure jj is testing his boundries, as is Bugs. Wiping his nose on my shirt is not a sign of love, its the horse testing the waters to see how far he can go, and it is aimed at dominating the situation. But it is nice when they rest their head on ones shoulder or in your arms.

Rick. Don't want to be in your position holding together a friendship and working out what if any this guy should get for his part.

Alex, and I hate, I mean I really hate having to say this, but, she may have put forward a solution on how to work out what his input was worth. Well that stuck in my throat that did. 

Well its the end of what has been a long day and my brain is not working to clear, and its also Friday. I do the cooking over the weekend. Soup. Roslyn is out practicing for the jazz festival held in Paihia second week of August. I'm getting a couple of days off work. One day at the festival and then back home and out riding.

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Alex, and I hate, I mean I really hate having to say this, but, she may have put forward a solution on how to work out what his input was worth. Well that stuck in my throat that did.


No clue what you are talking about Stan. You usually talk a whole bunch of... but this time I have no idea what you mean. :lol: Really, am trying to think what I posted that you might be talking about, and I am at a loss. Probably much like SWMBO feels, often. LOL.

However, if you are giving me crap, here's a preemptive shuddup. 


NVR, tall and sexy is right, she was a former high level dressage horse who was in a barn fire. She now doesn't look so hot, but she knows it's still in her. She's missing hair and the tips of her ears, but she is a total diva. 

Here's a news article about her. 

Remarkable recovery of burned horse being treated in Morris County offers hope to human victims | NJ.com

She has a blog, but I don't think I am allowed to link to it. Look up Suki horse burn victim if you are interested. 

Lucas doesn't care about her story, he'd be flirting no matter any mare.


----------



## nvr2many

AlexS said:


> No clue what you are talking about Stan. You usually talk a whole bunch of... but this time I have no idea what you mean. :lol: Really, am trying to think what I posted that you might be talking about, and I am at a loss. Probably much like SWMBO feels, often. LOL.
> 
> However, if you are giving me crap, here's a preemptive shuddup.
> 
> 
> NVR, tall and sexy is right, she was a former high level dressage horse who was in a barn fire. She now doesn't look so hot, but she knows it's still in her. She's missing hair and the tips of her ears, but she is a total diva.
> 
> Here's a news article about her.
> 
> Remarkable recovery of burned horse being treated in Morris County offers hope to human victims | NJ.com
> 
> She has a blog, but I don't think I am allowed to link to it. Look up Suki horse burn victim if you are interested.
> 
> Lucas doesn't care about her story, he'd be flirting no matter any mare.



Wow! Thank you for that, Alex. I really enjoyed the touching story of Suki. I am also going to check out her FB site. Amazing!


----------



## AlexS

Suki is cool, and it's down to her owner that she has done so very well. She had pads made to put in blankets to cover her worst spots. It was recent that she doesn't really need them all now. 

Owner is very obsessive, and that's been why she has done so well. If she can't be there, someone else comes out every single day to moisturize Suki's skin. 

Obviously I am not a vet, and her worst burns were to her back, but I think it's possible with padding that she might be ridden again. 

The owner has put her heart into this horse, big time. Suki has both a FB and a blog. On FB search for 'Suki the horse: burn survivor'.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, Stan was referring to the solution you offered me on how to possibly handle this mechanic situation. It lodged in his throat having to admit you had a decent idea. lol


They came over last night and I explained my thinking face to face. He did not like it and was still pretty put off about it and refused to take the $40 so I snuck it into Shannon's hands as he turned and walked to their truck. She whispered "I'll talk to you later" with a smile so I feel much better about it. 

I would have gladly paid up to $400 for the work to be done in a timely manner. I feel like $80 cash and the $28 valued thread file was ample restitution for the amount of labor he put in on labor. I'm sure he rant and raved all the way home about it, but that is something he will have to work out in his own mind. 

The part about him being a lazy sort is pretty accurate as she has been getting nastier and nastier with her comments to him about not having a job when he makes comments about their financial situation. 

On to your fella, he is a good looking horse and looks like he is ready for you to put him back next to his girlfriend. lol

Amazing story about Suki, thanks for sharing that. It's great to hear about someone putting that much love and care into an animal.


----------



## Roadyy

While feeding the horses last evening, we ran across this little trek.

Thought I would share my crappy pics of them and hope you can make out the Wasp dragging the spider. The spider was the size of a half dollar.


----------



## Farmchic

Eeuuwww.... I don't like spiders!


----------



## nvr2many

Me either but does that wasp have blue wings?? Now that is cool!


----------



## Critter sitter

Sorry I have been very Busy and my internet at work is just getting worse. I will be looking in to a new one ASAP. 

Cody is healing great. I let the horses in the pasture this week and cody came back with a kick and a bump like Doc had so no more pasture till fair is over. 

I am getting a hair cut at lunch and I am sooo excited about it! lol I may try a new style
we shall see.

I have a new boarder coming in tomorrow and will be getting her stall all ready.
she rides English.. I may even get a lesson or 2 my self with her instructor 
... 
not much else here
Kittens are warming up nicely and bre is giving them lots of Loven.

I'll update later ..



nvr2many said:


> Love the pics Sherry!!
> 
> Again I am finding myself speechless and unable to catch up with comments. I do read all of your posts but come time to comment I am just speechless. My dad never would have believed it, lol.
> 
> Rick, I really don't know about that guy and your truck. Sounds like someone I would not want to be around. Maybe your friend will see that and he will not be around much longer, lol. I think you were more than fair.
> 
> Stan and CW love the moons!
> 
> Lori, where are you??? I have gotten kitty update pm's but not much of you on here.
> 
> Hi Alex :wave:, glad your baby is holding her own!! I miss you when I don't hear from you. Same with you NM!!!
> 
> TJ, how are lessons going???
> 
> Sandi, so glad you are loving life with Scotty!! I just had a brain fart and hope I got his name right.
> 
> Missing everyone!!! I must be better with my comments. This catching up and forgetting so much sucks!


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, it has blue wings with an orange body. It's actual common name is Spider Wasp or pompilid, but it's scientific name is Pompilidae. I've seen a few around the barn and glad they are there. They actual do like ground bees and have their nest underground. I've seen one dragging a Banana Spider. That was a site.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

Thanks STAN for the words of advice and confidence builder talk. Keep reminding me each time I lose my confidence....which it seems I do,often!!:wink::-|

Today's ride was SPLENDID!!. We......how did corgi say it....had a come to Jesus meeting prior to riding!!:wink: thank gosh I took that natural horsemanship clinic in the spring. Did some ground work moving the hind quarters, touched with the lead rope all over, and sacked him out! After that he even fly sprayed better!! 

Next came the mounting. He wanted to spin...so spin we did! FAST!! (That's what the article said to do) I made him work harder than he needed to. Got him to realize allowing me to just get up there was the easy part! :lol: then we stood......and stood some more. I did this about three times prior to taking off.

I must say....he was the horse I bought! Very quiet, docile, and obedient.. I don't know what that ground work does...but it works!!

We took another lengthy ride, did some exploring of areas I spotted on Tuesday. He did a really nice job. We worked on stopping and standing in the middle of our trek too. He doesn't just like to stand and wait...but we are working on it.  

I washed him down when we were done, which he seemed to enjoy. Wishing I had some asorbine Jr, as I think he is a tad sore. Will be stopping at TS tonight I guess.

Here is an interesting discovery. My tush was getting a tad sore, so I thought I would drop my stirrups for a bit. Wow! You should have seen his ears!! He was a very worried soul!!:lol: by his reaction I suspect no one ever did that before on him.. So another thing I practiced, but only one stirrup at a time....as not spook him and have him take off on me!!:shock:

Here's a shot from the new area we explored this morning. I thought the scenery was just beautiful!!. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Roadyy

Very nice view. Glad you two are apparently getting your wires straight and learning each other. He is learning to look to you as the leader instead of trying to make the decisions of when to go and when to stay himself. As far as the sore muscles you can use that same Amber colored Listerine to rub him down to relax the sore muscles.


----------



## Celeste

This has been a hard day. Early this morning the sheriff's deputy drove up in the yard and honked his horn to inform us that the horses were out dancing in the highway. Thankfully they were no trouble to catch and not hurt. The farrier was already on his way to put on their new shoes and to trim the freeloader bums. As I was moving the freeloaders to the house, two of them escaped and ran off. I had to go find them on the 4-wheeler. They also were easy to catch after that and at least they didn't head toward the road. 

We got all the feet done. While I had them caught, I decided to deworm and catch everybody up on their shots. Then since we haven't found the hole, I turned them all out into another pasture. As they were trotting off into the wild blue yonder, I noticed that my best horse was starting to get a welt from her tetanus/WEE/EEE shot. It had been three hours, so she won't be dying of anaphylaxis, but daggon it, she is now in a 200 acre pasture with lots of woods. 

I will go check on her again in a little while. All work and no play today. Until we get the fence by the house fixed, it is going to be hard to catch them to ride. Dang it. Not my day. And while I am whining, I have have to work tomorrow and I am not supposed to work on Saturdays. 

There. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Hunter65

OK Rick I did NOT need to see that spider now I have them crawling all over me (in my mind) lol. You did the right thing too with your friend.

Well here is my puppy doggie and another picture of Scotty.

I do believe that Hunter is jealous. I was bringing Scotty in from the field the other day and I heard this familiar high pitched whinny. I look out to the paddocks and its Hunter straining to look our way and he kept whinnying. 

























Oh yeah went for a trail ride with my friend the other night. BOY can Scotty move. We left her in our dust and we were only trotting. She was cantering lol I did get him to canter though. Thank goodness his trot is so smooth.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter Pepper looks so cute and 
Scotty looks handsome and calm 
I am happy you had a good ride with him


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, yes, JayJay and I are still learning....it's only been six weeks! I have seen small 'disrespectful' things he has been doing, not bad-bad, but if leftgo, could turn disastrous! So, I need to make sure I continue the ground work as well as the riding.

Also, Roaddy, I think you made a good decision with that guy situation!

I am finding Jay recognizes my car! As soon as he sees me, he heads to the barn. That pretty cool I think! 

Alex, never heard of a horse stomping off his shoes. :shock:

Celeste, sorry it was a bad day. On the bright side, everyone is safe.. Also....what does freeloaders mean, are you referring to the horses in general, or am I missing some terminology?:lol:

Hunter, I know when I brought Rainn into the picture, sassy pants was VERY jealous, and got MEAN towards both of us to the point I couldn't handle her.:-(. Hence why she is gone! Glad you are having fun with Scotty!

A crazy robin has been running into my upstairs window for days now....what is _that_ all about?


----------



## Country Woman

Celeste said:


> This has been a hard day. Early this morning the sheriff's deputy drove up in the yard and honked his horn to inform us that the horses were out dancing in the highway. Thankfully they were no trouble to catch and not hurt. The farrier was already on his way to put on their new shoes and to trim the freeloader bums. As I was moving the freeloaders to the house, two of them escaped and ran off. I had to go find them on the 4-wheeler. They also were easy to catch after that and at least they didn't head toward the road.
> 
> We got all the feet done. While I had them caught, I decided to deworm and catch everybody up on their shots. Then since we haven't found the hole, I turned them all out into another pasture. As they were trotting off into the wild blue yonder, I noticed that my best horse was starting to get a welt from her tetanus/WEE/EEE shot. It had been three hours, so she won't be dying of anaphylaxis, but daggon it, she is now in a 200 acre pasture with lots of woods.
> 
> I will go check on her again in a little while. All work and no play today. Until we get the fence by the house fixed, it is going to be hard to catch them to ride. Dang it. Not my day. And while I am whining, I have have to work tomorrow and I am not supposed to work on Saturdays.
> 
> There. I'll shut up now.


awe Celeste 
that must be hard for you sorry you had a hard day 
hope you get the fence fixed soon


----------



## Celeste

Freeloaders = horses that do absolutely nothing productive.....


----------



## Roadyy

I was suppose to be off tomorrow for a church board retreat, but that isn't happening. I'll try to get off at 12 instead of 3 though. Going to meet them at the lake this evening for a cookout then head to the house. I had planned on taking the camper up there to stay in and everything, but it just wouldn't stick. The plans that is. Hopefully I can catch up with them early afternoon to enjoy some fellowship and bonding. I always feel like the odd man out being the newest christian in the group. They have all be faithful Christians for many years and I've only been for a couple 4 years.

Will check in tomorrow morning when I get to work.


NM71, I knew you had the ability to get him to stay in check and happy for your growth together. Its great reading how you two are coming along.


----------



## Country Woman

Nicker The robin may want to find a safe nesting place


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> I was suppose to be off tomorrow for a church board retreat, but that isn't happening. I'll try to get off at 12 instead of 3 though. Going to meet them at the lake this evening for a cookout then head to the house. I had planned on taking the camper up there to stay in and everything, but it just wouldn't stick. The plans that is. Hopefully I can catch up with them early afternoon to enjoy some fellowship and bonding. I always feel like the odd man out being the newest christian in the group. They have all be faithful Christians for many years and I've only been for a couple 4 years.
> 
> Will check in tomorrow morning when I get to work.
> 
> 
> NM71, I knew you had the ability to get him to stay in check and happy for your growth together. Its great reading how you two are coming along.


That cookoff by the lake sounds relaxing and wonderful 

Tomorrow going to the Musical Ride


----------



## corgi

Love all the pics of the doggies! 

Nicker, yay!! So glad your little meeting with J was productive!:lol: yes, groundwork can be super effective. Gets their minds back where they need to be.

Rick..enjoy the cookout!

Celeste..so sorry aout your hectic morning. :-(

Isabella is still in heat and is still out of her mind. She was even worse today. The morning barn help told me that she wouldn't eat this morning because she can't see the other mare's field from where her feed bucket is. This is just crazy. This other mare is two fields over and she spends the whole day walking the fence line calling out to this other mare. For the first time in over 6 months, I had to enter her field and halter to her to get her to come out. The water trough is by the gate and when I got her to the gate, she stopped and drank a lot of water, which tells me she is also not drinking because she is too busy standing at the fence line flirting with another mare..that she HATES!

I had to do the groundwork again today to get her mind focused back on me. Once I got her tacked up (took forever because I had to keep stopping and doing groundwork) and into the arena, we had another great ride. She had so much energy but it was controlled. Lots of trotting and lots of cantering( which I am trying to turn into a lope...I will turn this polo pony into a western horse if it is the last thing I do :lol. One of the trainers was there and she taught me how to cue lead changes...something I had never attempted before. Isabella knows her leads, I just never knew how to cue for them.

So, overall, it was a good ride. I just want my old horse back..not this hormonal hussy that is love with an elderly mustang. When I untacked her, she went running over to the mare and did her "heat thing" ( mares can be so nasty). And she was nuzzling the mare and even did that mouthing thing that foals do.

Horses are so strange. But I guess that's why we love them!

Freestyle clinic tomorrow! Gonna be interesting!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Corgi nice to see you again 
sounds like you had a good training moment with Isabella 

good luck


----------



## Stan

No more interest on Stella this week but the add has had around 500 hits, and there were 18 watching. Ill wait a few more weeks and anounce since she is now back in work her value is enhanced. Come summer time when people get outdoors, if I still have her, up the price goes by a thousand.

Bugs: not good, I called on him today and his face is a mess. He is being annoyed buy bugs and rubbing himself raw. I'll pick him up in the morning bring him home and give him a cold wash with a medicated shampoo and also neem oil soap before he goes back. Another horse will join him tomorrow. A friend of ours horse smokey is available for Roslyn to ride and we will be keeping him at another friends who just happens to have some grass but also the bugs that are giving Bugs a hard time.

Good to see photos of people riding or working their horses. As for ground work. I put mine through 5 minutes before a ride. Making them walk in the right place and turn left and right, back up. I and keep it up until their head drops and they lick their lips, its just to let them know I'm the boss. Wish Stella would take notice of the last part on my statement.

Talking about Roslyn its her birthday in a couple of months, or its our wedding anniversery can't remember which, but I splashed out and brought her a new washing machine. This one has a few more bells and whistles so it should keep her interested for a while. I'm considering getting her a new stove for Christmas. What do you all think a good move or what.

Cheers 
I post a photo of Bugs face tomorrow


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> Alex, Stan was referring to the solution you offered me on how to possibly handle this mechanic situation. It lodged in his throat having to admit you had a decent idea. lol


Men, you are just a different species. I swear. i perfectly understand horses, dogs, less so cats. But heck I understand cats more than I do your lot, the male species. You are all just different! 

Thanks for explaining Rick.  




Roadyy said:


> Amazing story about Suki, thanks for sharing that. It's great to hear about someone putting that much love and care into an animal.


It's totally down to the owner, when I moved to the barn I thought she was a bit nuts, but now I see how her nuts has saved the horse. At first I was thinking that I would put the horse down if it were mine, but now I see that her level of involvement has made the progress they have. I now admire what I thought was over the top at first.


Nicker glad you can to an agreement. You need to be the leader, always. When you are, things just get easier.


Heck Celeste, hope you have been able to hold them all since. 

Ladona, best wishes with the clinic.

Edit to add - oh Stan!!!


----------



## tjtalon

I last peeked @ this on 7/23,aah! Nicker wanted to know what my job is,& tried to reply,but timed out on my connection because it was so LONG. So,succinct but far from comprehensive: "Community Response" for an "active adults community" that is but isn't.EMT-B,armed. We do...everything. Was told by the Training Supervisor last night that he wants to implement me as his assistant (pending approval, as more $),& that he wants to revamp schedule so that I'm not solo 99% of the time(also pending approval). Gets very busy. Help & more $ would be a plus. Was even thinking of putting my job-stuff on Word & doing a copy-paste here,since too much to explain.

Lori asked yesterday how lessons going: hopefully can get my delayed ground-work lesson this Monday. Janice wants to show me how to body-language talk to these guys,so I don't get run over/around. Maybe/hopefully can get on Tommy, too; get over my old crap, & just do it,because I know I can.

I loved Rick's bug trek. I don't mind spiders, as long as they're not in my apartment! 

There's a reminder of job description instance: today, among other things, I responded to a call from Denver Police that a suicide might be in progress @ (the) address. Found 87 y/o female OD'd on valium, barely coherent. They'd called Denver Paramedics, who got there as I was holding her up in her hallway so she wouldn't fall & break something, in process of lowering her so could do O2. A bit later I chased a tiny snake from someone's porch. Oh, & some key check-oouts & elevator pad check-outs, & a lil' ol' man who couldn't get his car horn to stop as he couldn't find his keys (I whanked the cable from the post..there ya go). LOL. Just the day.

Monday SkyView. Missed last Monday w/work. Looking forward to the poo & the atmosphere, & hopefully my lesson(s).


----------



## AlexS

TJT are you an EMT or fire dept?


----------



## tjtalon

Alex: no,not w/fire dept. They are EMT-basics also. EMT-Bs can be anywhere;fire dept,or on ambulance crews w/or w/out paramedics, depending on circumstances. My EMT-B is required for my job because of the age of the community population, 55-plus. Alot are way over the "55". The "baby boomers" are causing more "policing" issues. Job is a very mixed bag.


----------



## Mochachino

Country Woman said:


> That cookoff by the lake sounds relaxing and wonderful
> 
> Tomorrow going to the Musical Ride


I'm going to the Musical Ride over here on Vancouver Island in my community in a couple of weeks. Never seen it before and looking forward to it


----------



## tjtalon

Windsor Gardens has around 3800 people,80 buildings (mostly 4 story,some 3,a few townhomes). A small city. Keeps me hoppin'. Property used to be a big dairy farm..just adjacent to Lowry, which used to be Lowry Air Force Base during WWII. Family had their home over on that, & stables (the first used by military)...& where the townhomes are was the dairy barns. Interesting history.


----------



## tjtalon

sorry,finger-fart,that should be "some 2(story)".


----------



## nvr2many

What is a musical ride and are they everywhere?? Please tell....


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I googled it and now I am informed, lol. Gotta love google.


----------



## Celeste

Musical Ride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Country Woman

www.[B]rcmp-grc.gc.ca[/B]/

here is the link


----------



## Country Woman

we are going to the 7pm


----------



## nvr2many

Fun! ...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Happy Saturday!!

Had a great ground session with JayJay today! I took my 101 ground training exercises book. We worked on Turning on the Forehand, yielding to poll pressure, sacking out, flipping the rope....and much more. He was a real trooper, and did fantastic!!. As a reward...he got a makeover! Lol

Gave Rainner a makeover too. She really needed it with her skin condition. Actually, I am really beginning to believe the bigger issue was the MSM. I think she had an allergic reaction to it. :shock: since I've pulled her off of it, she's less itchy, and has virtually stopped scratching her skin off! I gave her an antibacterial bath a few days ago bc she was just looking BAD, and let her go natural ( no sprays or lotions). Thought I would let nature take its course....that it did...so today I just basically exfoliated her skin. She was _very thankful!!:lol:

Oh, I am seeing real nice progress on Jays thrush. His left side is nearly cleared up. The back right will take a while, since there is that cut as well. Thank gosh for the dry weather, that helps a ton!! 

Looking forward to hearing how all of your Saturday activities turn put. Quiet and layer back here....just what the doctor ordered. 

Have a good one!_


----------



## nvr2many

Today I took out my gelding. I love him because he is such a sweetheart but really do not enjoy riding him as much as my mare. Here are a couple of pics. Notice the captain america concho's I had made for my husband, lol. 










Rufus found some shade.....


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Melinda that is a nice shot of your gelding 

have a nice day 

see you around


----------



## Country Woman

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! Happy Saturday!!
> 
> Had a great ground session with JayJay today! I took my 101 ground training exercises book. We worked on Turning on the Forehand, yielding to poll pressure, sacking out, flipping the rope....and much more. He was a real trooper, and did fantastic!!. As a reward...he got a makeover! Lol
> 
> Gave Rainner a makeover too. She really needed it with her skin condition. Actually, I am really beginning to believe the bigger issue was the MSM. I think she had an allergic reaction to it. :shock: since I've pulled her off of it, she's less itchy, and has virtually stopped scratching her skin off! I gave her an antibacterial bath a few days ago bc she was just looking BAD, and let her go natural ( no sprays or lotions). Thought I would let nature take its course....that it did...so today I just basically exfoliated her skin. She was _very thankful!!:lol:
> 
> Oh, I am seeing real nice progress on Jays thrush. His left side is nearly cleared up. The back right will take a while, since there is that cut as well. Thank gosh for the dry weather, that helps a ton!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how all of your Saturday activities turn put. Quiet and layer back here....just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Have a good one!_


_

Sounds like a great day Nicker 
have a great day_


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I've been getting killed at work, 14 hour days from door to door, so I haven't been too active in here.

Ev had her first show on Marcus today. The day had lots go wrong. He lost his halter last night. I went to look for it in a field filled with poison ivy, never found it. Epic rain. 










Ev had a good time and that means not of the bad stuff matters.










She did very well.


----------



## corgi

Wow..lots to catch up on and lots to tell!

Nicker, glad you had a great session with Jay today!

Dave, so happy your daughter enjoyed her first show with her horse. That's all the matters in the long run!

CW, hope you have a great time at the ride.

Melinda, i LOVE the Captain America conchos! 

Alex, Stan, Rick, Critter, Tj, Celeste, Ladytrails,Hunter, CaCowgirl, and everyone else I may have forgotten, Just a shout out to say hello and I hope you had a great Saturday.

Ok, so Isabell is still in heat and still obsessed with the mustang mare. I know for sure she not eating and I don't think she is drinking either. Tonight, we had to place her feed bucket outside of the mustang's field. It was the only way she would eat. I am only concerned about the eating because she has supplements in her morning grain that she needs to eat! I am more concerned about the drinking. The reason I don't think she is drinking is because she spends 24 hours standing at the fence line closest to the other mare, running that fence, calling to her. The water trough is at the other side of the field. I am worried aout dehydration or colic if she is not drinking...and you know the saying...you can lead a horse to water. I tried to get her to drink and she wouldn't.

She doesn't act sick or tired...just obsessed with this horse. Please tell me this will only last another day or two. It started on Wednesday. Its gotta end soon.

She is still fine under saddle. Today was the riding with music clinic and it poured rain. I mean buckets. We don't have an indoor and this guy traveled a distance to be there so we had the clinic in the rain...but couldn't have music because we couldn't run the extension cords to the speakers in a downpour. Sounds miserable doesn't it?

It wasn't bad. We rode to beats instead of actual music. The rain came and went and came again. Isabella ate lots of wet grass so I hope that hydrated her some.

The rain ended just in time for my private lesson. It was with a Level 2 Parelli instructor. I board at a Parelli barn but am not what you would call a Parelli follower. I take techniques and ideas from lots of different trainers. Parelli has some good ideas and I take and use what I like.

Today the instructor asked me what my riding goals were and I said my goal was to ride bareback and bridleless. I have the bareback part down, but can't ride without reins because my leg cues suck!

Let's just say that by the end of the hour, I had Isabella riding along the rail with no reins. I could turn her around and back on the rail with no reins...and could almost stop her without reins...he gave me what I need to do to make thAt happen...i just need to practice.

Interestingly enough, he told me I should back up Isabella two or three steps each time I stop her. That is something we learned out in Montana while staying at a Buck Brananman ranch. I had forgotten that. 

So anyway, it was a great lesson and despite horse hormones and soggy jeans and socks, I learned a lot!

Now I am curled up on the couch and eating chocolate chip cookies! Life is good!

I am ending with a pic of my hormone crazed girl eating dinner with her obsession, PC, the mustang!


----------



## Stan

I picked up Bugs this morning he was full of beans and had energy to burn.
Tick treatment on his face which will be ongoing over the next month until our grass grows.

















































I learnt how to use the new washing machine this morning. I think a dinner out and some bling is in order. Did not see the practical side of having a washing machine for a present. Guess I'll forget about the stove. Someone could have warned me. :shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Ok Stan. 

A stove, a washer, a dryer, an iron, a weedeater, a lawnmower, these are not romantic. 

A new car, jewelry, dinner out, a gift certificate for a massage, or a home massage, a bottle of fine wine, these are romantic presents.

I must admit that a pocket knife with a hoof pick in it was one of my favorite presents from the old DH..........


----------



## roseann

Got back from camping a week ago. Then the internet went down for a week. It took me a couple hours to catch up....whew. 
Camping was good. I need to download photos from my camera to post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Hi everyone. MIL's birthday today, busy day. VW car show with Brad this morning, then dinner with inlaws and mini golf with all. I came in second to last - grrr - I don't tend to like things that I am not good at. 

Tomorrow is a day of house cleaning - yes it's that bad. New kid coming in is from a new county to the agency. So his county workers are coming out, and my program manager is coming out to so she can walk them through. I could do with some help here, if anyone wants to. LOL. 

TJT. Thank you for what you do for our seniors.


----------



## wild old thing

Ladytrails said:


> Alex, that is simply hilarious about Brad's dream. (PS - remember never to let him see your HF posts.) At least you know now what one of his biggest fears is. As a married lady I advise you to only use this information for good, not evil. Even if using for evil would be way, way more fun!  I've had the dead DH dream sequence, too - really creepy.
> 
> More later, we're headed to bed. I walked lead line and horse encourager for young riders for around 4 1/2 hours today in 88% humidity and I am toast. The pony was the star of the show, he knuckled down and did his job admirably. Gentle as a butterfly with the babies and walked/trotted all over with the 9 year old. We used my TWH mare for the oldest girl, around 12, and while she didn't want to 'go' a lot of the time, she was safe as houses. I think she is so sensitive to cues that the young lady was giving her a lot of mixed signals. We had a talk with the young lady and I think she understands that, but also I just don't have an in-between kid horse that is tolerant of the little mistakes they make when they're learning. Actually, though, Windy is very tolerant - she just does her best and if the kid pulls back too much on the reins, Windy just stops. I think that is at least 1/3 of the story; it was hot and boring, another 1/3; and the young lady didn't know how to deliver strong cues yet. Still, they had a good time so all is well.


Oh GAWD I LOVE ponies! They are just so game! I'm too big but golly I love them - one of my favorite stories is True Grit. Mattie is a little nuts but when it comes to horses, she's a love. Little Blackie if I recall right was the pony she bargained for and there's the moment where it's down to Rooster (a big man - John Wayne was about perfect for the role) and Mattie with the snake bite and they only have Little Blackie. So he hauls her up on to her pony while she protests "you'll kill him! you'll kill him!" before she passes out. They ride like all hell until the poor horse drops - what a scene! 

Ponies have that little extra heart..


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning to all...
corgi-Isabella looks great, sounds like a great lesson & a fun time at the clinic despite the weather.
Stan-sorry to hear about the ticks-right now I am fighting them on my dog-they are going for the ears-Yuck! I got a vacumm one Christmas after being told many times I was going to get a ring-I looked everywhere for it, & it took me a couple of months to ask what was going on?!? I was quite miffed, but he did come up w/a ring the next Christmas & we have had our 11th anniversary. I took my time planning the wedding & did it my way, but he is a happy camper-LOL.
We finally got a settlement check in our account, & bought a swamp cooler last night, we have to go to the next city over to pick it up this morning. Then we have to build a platform for it get it high enough for the window, but some heat relief is on the way! Yayy! We will also check out a small chest freezer while there-a new posting on CL-and hit a couple of stores that aren't in our town., for some of our favorite things. Smart & Final, Sam's club, etc.

Things are looking up for us & some of the stress will be relieved.


----------



## wild old thing

so I did my first show. 

oh well.

didn't get to ride Brave - they assigned him to a beginner, which I suppose was a compliment. Or not. I'd prefer to be positive and assume they figured I could handle Mr. Crazy Legs Teddy and they gave slow and easy Brave to someone else. 

So Teddy and I started out with a good couple of days - rode Tues and Thurs...his walk and trot were far more relaxed, extended, we could keep to a rhythm. 

I have to say up front he does not have a good western jog - slow and easy but more an english trot - flashy with a touch of manic. He was hopping much less I'm happy to say!! Teddy has a history of abuse but for the last three years he's been a school horse rides English and some Western and some trail and he's a little crazy so he just gets out there and does what he can. 

But on Friday he's not riding so well. The Friday class is much larger plus other riders who were riding in the show joined in, so we had a very full arena of teams going at various speeds and directions. The other horses were okay. But not my Teddy. 

On Friday, I couldn't consistently guide him to track left. Right is easy peasy, but left is a mess. He's noodling and twisting himself. I try giving him inside leg but it seems to make it worse. So I'm trying everything. 

Then I try nothing. But nothing I try works. His left side is not good on Friday. Okay.

I figure he's overworked and maybe a little overwrought - so I think we'll do a minimum warm up the next day...not too much. I set up everything so it's a no brainer - I've washed and conditioned everything, his booties are set aside so they're dry and there's no shortage, his blankets are dried and dusted and shook out. 

I figure I'll get there - a little bit of warm up and go. I felt by Friday, maybe we had overworked his head a little. And maybe I was getting nervous and didn't know it. 

So I show up at the barn, gather up the tack, go to the stall, get the shiney stuff for his coat and begin grooming and talking and getting him ready. I'm right on time! Barely. But I put on my nice shirt and walk him over. Only he's walking me.....no slow beans this morning and I'm thinking - WOW! he's a morning horse. Maybe we'll have a good one today.

I get there, my instructor looks at my horse and says "you have the wrong horse!". Then she says "And she's not the one you want to ride this morning (SHE!). She can be 'bucky'". So I run us back to the barn and next door is my boy. So one of the kids helps out as we transfer the tack to my guy. 

Now I'm a wreck - my plans are shot to hell. I'm sweating buckets, I haven't spent any time with him before hand. No special treatments and my heart hurts for that lack of attention. Because I think he needs that...I think it's helpful to us as a team. He's probably no better than I am yesterday morning as he's a spooky horse and I'm not being the relaxed person I usually am. i'm intense and feeling like an idiot. We run back to the arena. I KNOW I have my horse because he's mr. reluctant goer.

Well, Friday was a good day compared to Saturday. I watched the videos and there it all was - the whole story was right there. 

He was a lost horse. He didn't trust me to guide him to a safe place. He's watching everything. To the left, he won't go into corners and FORGET about the artificial barracades they put up to create a holding area. He kept trying to follow certain other horses closely, he wouldn't walk straight to the left, kept circling, working himself laterally. It was sad. He would accept no direction. It didn't matter what I did, where I looked, how I positiioned anything - leg, seat, reins. He was lost. Poor guy. I was no help. He never relaxed. 

I didn't lose patience - his nervousness and discomfort made me lose my nervousness and concentrate on trying to get us straight. But I think it was too late. 

So now I know what my mission is which is to get him to focus on me. He's a love this horse, but he does not trust me. He doesn't know me very well. I should have set aside more time before the show and next time I will. Even if it's to sit with him or any horse I'm riding in a show for a couple of hours and relax. 

I'm glad to write this, this morning, to think it through. I felt terrible yesterday - very down. I felt I let him down, let us down. Mistakes happen. I snapped back and he could have too. But that's not HIS way and riding is the two of us, not just me and what I do. It's what he does as well. 

Teddy and I need work. Destiny has brought us together. Perhaps I can help him work some of his issues through. And he can help me be a better horsewoman. He's sure fun to ride...even yesterday. The one thing, you can't miss is his soul. 

So we kind of flubbed it but did our best. That's all you can do.


----------



## wild old thing

nvr2many said:


> NM, sorry JJ is giving you the bad guy attitude. Funny how all we are doing is helping them and they seem to hate any part of us for it!
> 
> As far as the Kitty's, I am taking them all! Well 2 or 3 if she can get them here. Sounds promising! I am excited. Lori texted me pics last night. Oh so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Should be fun!
> 
> DH worked a double yesterday and I miss him! He was home at 11:30 pm and left again at 6 am. Boo! Thinking I may get a ride in today if I can get some motivation going! I am out of coffee, :shock:.
> 
> Guess I am off to the store!


DH is working contract in Mass, we live in Connecticut...so he's commuting 2 plus or more hrs a day on top of his 8 hr day. now he's doing a couple of extra hrs a day OT. So he's out of here by 6am and home at 7 or so. It's tough and he's rightly tired and out of sorts. Now he seems sad - tomorrow is his birthday and he's so not into any celebration. 

I do with these people would make up their minds - if they offer him a staff job we could move there and eliminate the commute.
He's not a kid. THis is so harsh on him.


----------



## wild old thing

nvr2many said:


> Today I took out my gelding. I love him because he is such a sweetheart but really do not enjoy riding him as much as my mare. Here are a couple of pics. Notice the captain america concho's I had made for my husband, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rufus found some shade.....



Rufus is a smart pup. Those conchos are sweet! Great pictures!


----------



## wild old thing

Critter sitter said:


> here is Charlie . Named after that cute you tube skit where the little boy said "ouch Charlie Bit me"



ooo just caught this again - GORGEOUS green eyes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Yes, it has blue wings with an orange body. It's actual common name is Spider Wasp or pompilid, but it's scientific name is Pompilidae. I've seen a few around the barn and glad they are there. They actual do like ground bees and have their nest underground. I've seen one dragging a Banana Spider. That was a site.


I'm not afraid of Spiders but can not stand Banana spiders!


----------



## Celeste

Cynthia, don't worry about not placing in a show. It is still a good experience for both you and the horse. Maybe he will do better next time. I'm sure that after several shows, he will at least stop being as nervous about it.


----------



## Country Woman

Marc and I went to the musical ride last night 
it was one of the best date nights ever 

ride was about an hour 

here are some of the pictures


----------



## Country Woman

Here is another picture


----------



## roseann

Hope everyones weekend has been good. I finally have some time to post my camping experiences with you. 
We were set to leave mid-day on Wednesday. My friend was driving up from Santa Fe(3hrs away) and picking up my horse. When she was about 1 1/2hrs away we noticed my Mothers sixteen year old Pom had died in her sleep under the table at my Moms feet. I biried her out with my other pets in the back yard. It was something we were expecting but the timing really sucked. We were just glad it did not happen while we were gone since my mother was camping with us and leaving the dog with my little sister.
I was worried about my mare loading...especially since my friends trailer is a slant load with a ramp. She just bounded up in there. That was the only the second time I have ever loaded her. I was very happy about that. 
It took use two more hours to get up to the place we were camping and we found it pretty easy despite never being ther before and the downloaded directions being off a bit. We were a bit disappointed by the site. It was amazingly lovely but all the online info was wrong/off. There were corrals but not near the trailer campsites by at least 1000+ ft and out of sight as well. My friend had brought her portable corrals so it did.not matter. The only water on site was a creek we had to haul from, but my friend had a 55g barrel we filled once and it had a hose spigot at the bottom. Worked great. There were only two camp sites with tables and firepits and one group had taken them both. So we could not have a fire the entire time either. Also the trailer camping area was across the creek from the toilet(no bridge). We worked it out though and had a great campsite not to close to anyone.
The two horses were just thrown in together and both were dominant horses but they got along fine...mostly because my mare promptly came into heat and flirted with my friends gelding shamelessly the entire time. I think in the end she became the more dominant horse and he was getting sick of her attitude though.
The first night my mare had some mild colic issues but walking her and giving her some really wet beet pulp resolved it pretty quickly. The next day we went on an awesome ride. My mare would not lead though and insisted on being right up on the geldings back end. We did some pretty serious obstacles I would not have tried on my own but my mare never hesitated and made it that much easier for me. I still had issues with the heights and the sheer drop offs but not to the extent I thought I would. Though the trails that day were not bad at all. It rained most of that night. The next day we had some really serious clouds so we decided to wait a bit before riding. It was a good choice as we decided to go for a quick drive up the mountian. It was amazing. We spent most of the day driving up the old logging and mining roads. There were a couple of drenching rain and hail storms but the roads were mostly good and we got to see a lot of amazing scenery. The wildflowers were in bloom everywhere. Despite the rain it was never cold or miserable. The following days there were only a few short rain showers that really did not hamper us in anyway. That evening was the only time we rode and it was bareback around camp and we let the horses graze as we rode. It was the first time I had ridden my mare bareback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up..amazing,wonderful things all are doing. Love the pictures! (& my "like" disappeared after pg 1187,go figure..so like-like anyway).

Got caught up w/home stuff today (cleaning,big time). Kitties & fish content. Have to study more for training new guy,but upcoming change,he won't be w/me this coming Tues,which is a relief. Sister & mother wanted my pics of Tommy,so sent them.

Looking forward to seeing Tommy, hope I get a lesson. Want to be there early (by 7 am),as poo-duty bound to be heavy w/recent rains. Gonna be dressed in my breeches (& new bike shorts underneath!) in case I can get on.

Lovely,soft,coolish day today. Rained all last night. A great relief.

Hope all had a good week-end!!


----------



## wild old thing

Celeste, it's going to depend on what horse I'm assigned at the school. This guy needs........a lot of something - lots of work and probably a session or ten of despooking, someone said maybe his teeth need to be floated, someone else said (a very experienced rider) for her his weak side was the right, not the left side. 

Quite the mystery, Mr. Teddy. 

Maybe mostly in his head - looking at the videos I could see him worrying himself - looking at all the horses, the noises and things on the ground, lots of distractions -different things going on - and he went from weird to weirder....so I'm thinking he probably needs tons of despookification from every which way and that may never happen. He's not mine, he's a school horse. I love this guy and I'll work hard to get things right with him until they take him away and give me another horse. 

I think this is my last show for a while but don't quote me. :wink:


----------



## roseann

The next day was to be our long ride on the main trail. It is a multi-use trail. So mountian bikes, atv's, dirtbikes, and hikers. There was a huge sign at the trailhead giving trail rules. I am never saw more than one or two people stop there. We werr doing great for a while. My horse was nervous about the atv's we met but they were curteous and my horse went by with little issue. From ther it was downhill. We met several groups of hikers and only one group actually did as we asked and spoke to us and our horses. Most just walked on past. My mare Geshia had issues with one kid in particular whom had a hood on. But we managed as long as the hikers came from in front of us. About two miles in we went off trail to get photos in a creek against a cliff. When we had just gotten back up on the trail a family of five somehow snuck up from behind and spooked the heck out of Geshia. The were totally silent. Anyhow that was my first time coming off a horse in the 12 yrs since I had gotten back into horses. My friend was right...I was more afraid of falling off than I should have been. It was not too bad, I twisted a knee and ankle and bruised my hip on landing. My mare just moved...she under me then she wasn't. She just walked off a fewe feet and stopped. With my bad knees I had to find a rock to climb back on her. 
We continued for a bit and a group of mountian bikes came up from behind and called out asking to pass just as the atv group we had initially passed came back. Caused Geisha to bolt forward and try to go over the atv's. We calmed down got our rain slickers on and decided not to chance the rain(we did not know it would amount to nothing). So we turned around after going only about three miles and started back. Now Geisha was being a pill and as we got back to the area I had fallen off we could hear some dirt bikes coming. Since Geisha was REALLY acting up and the drop off was steep I just got off her and walked off the trail as much as I could. My friend was in the middle of the trail and forced them to stop. She then started to dismount she was giving them the riot act because the were going to fast and would not shut off their bikes so we could pass. Her horse was now acting up pretty bad now to. They would not shut off their bikes so my friend told them to just go and walked off the trail. The gunned their engines and sped past causing her horse to rear and bolt. He down the embankment, across the creek ans up into to forest and we.lost sight and sound of him. Thought he was gone for sure but my hussy mare started calling for him and sure enough we hear him galloping up the creek and right up to my mare. Whew! Geshia gave me **** when I tried to remount but we made it back to camp with no more issues other than bad attitude from both the horses at the gate. 
So my mare needs more work before I can take her back on that trail. Lucky there are alot of single track trails only suitable to horses or hikers. My friend actually suffered from a twisted back that day that was worse than the injuries I took from my fall. So we did not try ride anymore that day or early the next day. We did get in an evening ride that last day and Geisha amazing. We were out in front the whole time, she was perfect to handle and she kept trying gait. I was.trying to figure oit what she needed from me to gait but when we reached camp she was back.to being bratty and my friends horse had been a pain the whole day. So we called it quits as my friend was still sore. My mare being so herd bound I knew better than to try riding out on my own, especially when she was in heat.
So we had lots of fun. Took some awesome photos I will post soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone good to be here again


----------



## Hunter65

Wow wow wow so much to catch up on. CW glad you had fun at the ride. I love seeing them. Had a great weekend took hunter and Scotty up to the riding club and hot some video of hunter on the cross country jumps and had him in a schooling show today. He did well will post video and Picts soon. Still not much interest though. Scotty looked very dapper in my new English bridle. Will post picture later. We leave next Saturday for 2 weeks at our property. Only get Internet when in town so will probably take me the whole 3 hour drive he to catch up with you folks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Sandi I hope you have a buyer soon for Hunter 
happy you had fun at the show


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Sandi I hope you have a buyer soon for Hunter
> happy you had fun at the show


Did I tell you there was a cougar spotted up at the riding club? Eek and I worry about them up in Merritt. Here they are in the middle of the city. Well at least Scotty has seen one before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing

Critter sitter said:


> I'm not afraid of Spiders but can not stand Banana spiders!



I hate them all. and I'm not phoebic. they bite. I don't care how many insects they eat. they bite ME too.

i just think they have their place ...
way over here. <--------------


and I have mine. 

it's ----------------------->here. 

I also figure if they venture ------->here, I will be the hand of darwin and this stupid sucker will die and his line will be no more. 

and I will make the species that much stronger and smart enough to stay away from here and stay way over there.


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> Here is another picture


Oh I LOVE pageantry and that kind of thing. it gets me all teary and then my grandkids laugh.

oh wait, in yesterday's show they DID a musical dressage to justin timberlake, which I managed to miss. I don't think it was that song about the box.


----------



## wild old thing

roseann, I think your vacation is about as heavenly as it gets. I love riding on mountain trails. amazing. you're a brave woman. I don't know if I'd do it with a horse that didn't know the trails....are the paths easy?...no rock climbing? 

I've done trails where horses literally gallop up steep rocky hills. those were my first rides! I spent a week with my heart in constant palpitation. :shock:

hooked me good.


----------



## wild old thing

roseann said:


> The next day was to be our long ride on the main trail. It is a multi-use trail. So mountian bikes, atv's, dirtbikes, and hikers. There was a huge sign at the trailhead giving trail rules. I am never saw more than one or two people stop there. We werr doing great for a while. My horse was nervous about the atv's we met but they were curteous and my horse went by with little issue. From ther it was downhill. We met several groups of hikers and only one group actually did as we asked and spoke to us and our horses. Most just walked on past. My mare Geshia had issues with one kid in particular whom had a hood on. But we managed as long as the hikers came from in front of us. About two miles in we went off trail to get photos in a creek against a cliff. When we had just gotten back up on the trail a family of five somehow snuck up from behind and spooked the heck out of Geshia. The were totally silent. Anyhow that was my first time coming off a horse in the 12 yrs since I had gotten back into horses. My friend was right...I was more afraid of falling off than I should have been. It was not too bad, I twisted a knee and ankle and bruised my hip on landing. My mare just moved...she under me then she wasn't. She just walked off a fewe feet and stopped. With my bad knees I had to find a rock to climb back on her.
> We continued for a bit and a group of mountian bikes came up from behind and called out asking to pass just as the atv group we had initially passed came back. Caused Geisha to bolt forward and try to go over the atv's. We calmed down got our rain slickers on and decided not to chance the rain(we did not know it would amount to nothing). So we turned around after going only about three miles and started back. Now Geisha was being a pill and as we got back to the area I had fallen off we could hear some dirt bikes coming. Since Geisha was REALLY acting up and the drop off was steep I just got off her and walked off the trail as much as I could. My friend was in the middle of the trail and forced them to stop. She then started to dismount she was giving them the riot act because the were going to fast and would not shut off their bikes so we could pass. Her horse was now acting up pretty bad now to. They would not shut off their bikes so my friend told them to just go and walked off the trail. The gunned their engines and sped past causing her horse to rear and bolt. He down the embankment, across the creek ans up into to forest and we.lost sight and sound of him. Thought he was gone for sure but my hussy mare started calling for him and sure enough we hear him galloping up the creek and right up to my mare. Whew! Geshia gave me **** when I tried to remount but we made it back to camp with no more issues other than bad attitude from both the horses at the gate.
> So my mare needs more work before I can take her back on that trail. Lucky there are alot of single track trails only suitable to horses or hikers. My friend actually suffered from a twisted back that day that was worse than the injuries I took from my fall. So we did not try ride anymore that day or early the next day. We did get in an evening ride that last day and Geisha amazing. We were out in front the whole time, she was perfect to handle and she kept trying gait. I was.trying to figure oit what she needed from me to gait but when we reached camp she was back.to being bratty and my friends horse had been a pain the whole day. So we called it quits as my friend was still sore. My mare being so herd bound I knew better than to try riding out on my own, especially when she was in heat.
> So we had lots of fun. Took some awesome photos I will post soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh Lord Roseann, that's something. You ladies are brave as hell though. I think i may be too old to do trail, just because I don't know if I could stand being around non riders with a horse. People today very often have no manners and they're downright stupid and/or mean. Not everyone. I know many people are decent but I keep hearing about nastiness or rudeness towards riders on trails. It's a little scary. I'm glad it turned out okay and no person or horse was hurt and you had fun because that last post was justabout the most wonderful description of a camping trip I can imagine. Except maybe being able to have a fire. I like campfires and cooking on them.


----------



## roseann

Thanks, WOT. My mare was used in the mointians before as a riding horse and a pack horse. However she was only used about two times a year for the hunting season. She just sat in a pasture the remaining part of the year for many years. The previous owner also said she gaited naturally. However as my first gaited horse I know its in part my fault I cannot get her to gait. She is practically pure mountian goat and is fearless on trails. She tackled those so quickly and easily I could not even freak out....and I would have. I have serious issues with heights and spent the weeks prior to the trip freaking myself out about the unknown trails and steep drop offs and such. I was told therr was some nasty ones up there but we never got that far into the trail system. 
My worst fear os my horse freaking out on some scary trail and both of us going over a cliff. I really try to avoid those types of trails but do occasionally end up riding them, though usually on more experience horses. 
I would like to know though...why will a horse walk as close as possible to the drop off edge even though the trail is nice and wide and no one else is on it??? Lol!
My friends horse is an experienced endurance horse and goes well in all terrain. My horse was in love with him and stuck to him like glue. It was cool on the day we took a tiny single track trail that followed the creek along a very steep ridge. There was a lot of dead fall and we had to trail blaze some. In one spot there was a downed log we had to step over about 18-24" tall. On the way back my friend got a bit ahead of me and my mare jumped the log from a standstill and galloped up a very step hill to catch up. Earlier on the trail there was a 4-5' very steep almost vertical incline set up like two stairs. Going up was ok, coming back down it was freaky. I had been on a paid adventure trail ride and had passed on a similar obstacle cuz it freaked me out and their seasoned dude string horse hesitated on it. My horse did not and was over so fast, and yes exhilirating. I wanted to try it one more time but we never rode that far again.
My friend wants to go back so I will get another chance. Maybe I will get braver and braver as I get more exposure to this kind of stuff. But I doubt I will ever be really cool with heights, I cannot even climb ladders and getting to my brothers third story apartment freaks me out...alot(no elevators, open stairway). I feel like such a woosie when it comes to heights. They literally make me physically ill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Did I tell you there was a cougar spotted up at the riding club? Eek and I worry about them up in Merritt. Here they are in the middle of the city. Well at least Scotty has seen one before.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Has Hunter seen a cougar too ? 
yes I guess cougars are all around 
my daughter has see a coyote on the way to work 

did you have a good time hope so


----------



## Hunter65

Here is Scotty in my new bridle (which I bought for Hunter) Poor boy is quite jealous.


----------



## Country Woman

Wow the bridle looks fantastic on Scotty 
Awe poor pony


----------



## AlexS

Scotty has that kind of face, that it just loveable. 

Just checking in and saying to all. Annual home inspection tomorrow, sp deep clean of house = nightmare.


----------



## Stan

Check out Bugs for ticks on the way home this evening. His face has no more, and the ones that were there have vacated there home. I put neem oil in the final wash and sponged him. It stinks, but works so on Wednesday he gets another dose. He has also calmed down some what more relaxed.

Our friends horse Smokey is in the paddock with him Roslyn will be riding Smokey for a while. He is a calm horse and very experienced could be just what Bugs needs as a role model.

Home alone Roslyn is away until Saturday night so I get to pig out. Her car is now fixed so nothing to do but treat myself to planning tomorrows dinner.

Oysters, inside a thick aged steak, cooked rear, a little side salad and a baked potato. Finished off with cheese cake. What a meal. Tonight its left over chicken and salad.

Had to take my friends wife aside this afternoon and have a chat. When I was working with Bugs on sunday I was dressed different and he did not recognise me at first so was keeping some distance. Just as I got him to listen to me, and he was still 30 feet away she calls out to him. That started the whole process over again so this afternoon I pointed out what the result of calling the horse and then he ignoring was.


Bugs will follow and normally come up to me once he recognises me however after a week at my friends his manners had turned to poo and his responce was zero. I had to point out that every time she called him and he did not respond she was teaching him to ignore his name, because she allowed him to get away with it. So I had to tell her she is not to talk to him at all. If he walks up to the fence that is O/K but don't under any condition call to him. I laid it on a bit thick by saying, now I have to retrain him and to do that I will have to use a whip. Lets see if she takes the hint.

Dinner time 

No calls this week on Stella destened to feed her for a while yet.

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Took me an hour to read all the updates.

WOT, sorry your first show didn't go so well, but we learn by our failures,right? You were able to watch video to see what needs worked on. Hope you do do another show and are able to be more prepared.

Melinda, that gelding has a nice looking head on him. Rufus looks like he is recharging his batteries for another long trek. lol

Did anyone else notice the CMP checking out CW in that first pic? Looks like y'all had a blast at the show.

roseann, really enjoyed your story and feeling jealous from the sound of the trails and scenery. Hope you both heal up quickly and are able to get back out there soon to enjoy them more. At least you have some idea of what to work on with your mare to make it a little easier.

tj, glad you got some house work done and able to lounge around for a bit.

Sandi, glad Hunter did well in the show and hope his match owner come along soon. Scotty looks great.

Stan, glad SWMBO's car is corrected and out of the way. Sorry you had to chat with your friend's wife about rules on Bugs. Hopefully it won't take as long to bring him back to good manners since he has had the training.


Alex, I hope the visit goes well and the boy is at least half as good and kid 1. Good luck for you because everyone in here knows the kid is having good luck being paired with you and your DH.


I took off at 12 Saturday so I could catch on some projects around the house. Ofcourse that rarely works out the way I plan on it and this was no exception. As I was closing the gate behind me, my co- worker showed up wanting to test ride Boo. So as me, him, his, his little sister and his dad start for the pasture my cousin, his wife, 2 daghters, cousin and cousin's friend pull up. Apparently they were hoping to get his cousin is 6 months pregnant some pics on horseback for the first time. Got Boo tacked up and led co-worker around twice by lunge line then turned him loose to see how they worked. Brought Sugar over and tied her so my cousin and his group could groom her while getting used to her. 

Boo was being his normal stubborn self and I could see Charles wasn't accustomed to being on a stubborn horse, but let him continue after explaining to him about choking up on the reins instead of having them where his hands were behind his back when attempting to stop Boo.

I was too busy managing two different parties to get any kind of pics, but Sugar was exceptional with both the cousin and her friend when we got them on her bareback. 

Wife says no on letting Boo go to co-worker because he is hers and she has the right to refuse him to anyone. So I have to convince her to either find him a home or start riding him else he will be gone one day when she comes back from town.


Yesterday I skipped church because there was just too much to catch up on and pretty much nothing got done Saturday. Couldn't get the weedeater to stay cranked so will have to work on it. Got the hole in the pasture fence, the horses busted through, fixed and got the leaking transmission cooler line fixed on the dually so I'm back to driving it again.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We bought a swamp cooler & DH got it installed yesterday! Seems to work well, we have to get the water line to it so we don't have to drag the hose there every time we need to add water. The next appliance will be a small freezer-then we could even have some ice cream! Our small fridge is chock full right now-I have to de-bone the rotisserie chicken I bought from Sam's yesterday-that will free up some more space. My second loaf from the bread machine came out much better-Yayy! Things are looking up.

Scotty looks so handsome in his new bridle-hope a good home comes along for Hunter soon.

AlexS-good luck w/the new kid-will he be there in time for schools opening?

Stan-glad the car repair work is done. Hope you find a good home for Stella & the new boy works out also.

CW-nice picture-glad you had a good time!

Good morning to all & hope everything goes your way today!


----------



## Celeste

I had never heard of a swamp cooler before. I had to look it up. Do you use it instead of airconditioning or as an added help?


----------



## Farmchic

Hello! Sounds like everyone is busy as always. I worked on cleaning in the barn and painting the bottom of the arena wall, I'm happy with how it is turning out.

Rick- I'm afraid to ask but have to........

"Oysters, inside a thick aged steak, cooked rear, a little side salad and a baked potato. Finished off with cheese cake. What a meal. Tonight its left over chicken and salad".


Cooked rear? Dare I ask?


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Hello! Sounds like everyone is busy as always. I worked on cleaning in the barn and painting the bottom of the arena wall, I'm happy with how it is turning out.
> 
> Rick- I'm afraid to ask but have to........
> 
> "Oysters, inside a thick aged steak, cooked rear, a little side salad and a baked potato. Finished off with cheese cake. What a meal. Tonight its left over chicken and salad".
> 
> 
> Cooked rear? Dare I ask?



That was Stan's cooking and I think he meant knock the horns off, what the tail off, slap it on the grill for 10 seconds, flip to other side for 10 seconds then devour it *or* rare. Either description fits. lol


----------



## Farmchic

Roadyy said:


> That was Stan's cooking and I think he meant knock the horns off, what the tail off, slap it on the grill for 10 seconds, flip to other side for 10 seconds then devour it *or* rare. Either description fits. lol


Lol! Good explanation. Sorry, I don't know why I'm always getting you two mixed up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

He is aged to perversion, I'm still in the distillery process.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> He is aged to perversion, I'm still in the distillery process.


Rick, you really have me laughing out loud with that comment! It seems like some kind of quote that should be framed and hung on the wall. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Yes me too 
funny


----------



## Cacowgirl

Celeste-Yes it's an alternate to A/C, as that can run the bill up to a few hundred dollars in a month-this is keeping the house at a comfortable 80 degrees. When it gets muggy, we can switch it to fan only, but here in AZ, we have a LOT of Dry Heat. So it is doing an excellent job. We are much more comfortable.


----------



## AlexS

Glad to hear they work well. My inlaws can't have AC in their living room as they have funky windows. I've thought about getting them one of those portable units, but didn't know if they were any good or not. 



Thank you Rick, that's really kind of you to say. 
The home inspection went well, and the kid is here with me for another 45 mins yet. His county workers left him here with me for a few hours, to see how he likes it, and if he's comfortable and all that. 
He seems far more interested in playing the video games rather than interacting with me. 
Am going to drag him away from the game shortly as he hasn't even asked to see his bedroom. 

Not sure yet when he will be coming full time, but I plan to ask when they pick him up.


----------



## AlexS

Well the county worker says they will bring him back for another visit before they actually move him here. But they are expecting the final move to be before school starts. 

Not had a county do this before, they usually just bring the kid to the office, and he's assigned to a house from there.


----------



## FaydesMom

Roadyy said:


> That was Stan's cooking and I think he meant knock the horns off, what the tail off, slap it on the grill for 10 seconds, flip to other side for 10 seconds then devour it *or* rare. Either description fits. lol


MMmmmm...cow. Cow over fire is wonderful. I usually get funny looks when I order steak in a restaurant though. I always say "Rare please. Mooing is perfect, but if it kicks me it'll need a few more seconds over the flames".


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!

Love all the stories!!

Cacowgirl, glad things are working for you guys!!

Rosann...wow! What a wild trip!! That is my goal this summer. Have JayJay in shape so I can ride in the mountains with my horse friends....that is if I can find a way to trailer him there.:?  The guy who was trying to sell me old Chuck, way back when offered to loan us a trailer...but I feel wierd about asking now that I bought off someone else....I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. He can just say No! :wink:

Roaddy, all that company sounds crazy, but a bit fun! I love when people come to visit the horses. Although, it does drive me a bit crazy when they don't know the basics. :lol: btw the perversion / distillery joke cracked me up? :rofl:

Quiet weekend here. DH went to camp with FIL, still there. Yesterday was cool and cloudy, so didn't do much.

This morning was beautiful and we had a great two hour ride! I only had to give Jay one big, quick spin to make him stand. We are back to making progress.. He is very smart and tries, as you all know.

It was so beautiful, and no one was at my moms, so I just sat out in the pasture with my two and the dog. I had a magazine, but just truly enjoyed sitting there quietly in the sun watching them munch. . That is when I am in pure heaven..

Tomorrow, I think I will take a lunch out, as it is the only reason I left...I was starving! Haha. Although, moms DH will be there, and feels compelled to come out and break my solitude.:evil: he seems to feel he needs to give me a play by play of the weather (go figure) and whatever it is he is doing....like I care.:-x. Lol. I guess he thinks I'll go report to my mother when she returns from her trip. NOT! :wink:

NVR, nice conchos! What is it that makes you prefer your mare?

Alex, what is your take on this new kid. Do you think you want him?? How old?

Here are a few pics from this morning!

Have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

My Rainn was my shadow this morning as I sat in the pasture! Hahah

Oh, forgot to mention. Tomorrow night is our towns fair and parade. The teachers usually walk in it...this year I didn't want to...so I found something to do (so I didn't feel quilt for not participating ). I'm meeting up with my old riding instructor!!!! I called her up this morning, and she was excited to have me come! Can't wait!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more....how's my big guy looking?? 

I'm a proud momma! I think he's toning up nicely. I think he was a tad sore after today's ride. I notice hills get him...not that we have many, but thought they would tone him fast....I put the Asorbine Jr. To his legs. By the time I left he wasn't standing parked out like he was. The stuff Must work....


----------



## Critter sitter

I had a huge post all typed up and my internet Ate it ... I hate the net here Nuf said..
I will update soon. I promise I am not forgetting you all

HUGS


----------



## tjtalon

Many posts to catch up on..Thanks Rick! I did get a bit of a breather. Sandy,Scotty is sooo handsome,such a pretty face! Happy you have him. Roseanne & WildThing: your treks,good grief...where I work,by a canal trail,bicyclists are rude & terrify walkers/joggers; people w/motored things combining extreme rudeness around horses..what's wrong w/people?? (sic). As for the canal path: once in a while I see a lovely young woman on a lovely little black horse,jogging along. They both always look very happy; I send them good thoughts for their safety.

I was @ SkyView 7 am this morning,anticipating heavy clean-up w/the recent rains (& Janice had texted likely no lesson,as she had a 930am lesson & had to get to a Dr's appt). Got thru half of front section,& in 2nd half of that,found Star missing (my escape artist nemisis).Called Janice;he went home yesterday to his owners. TG! Janice down to feed by that time,8 am-ish,& turned out Marcie hadn't come yesterday to clean (which I'd already figged,since load in 1st 4 stalls/pens huge),but was coming later today. Since Star's pen clean,I got to skip the next 4 front pens,to leave for Marcie,per Janice. Went to the middle; Janice feeding in there. Noticed alot pretty ok; she said the owners had cleaned last nite,& I could go get Tommy soon if I liked,she could fit me in before (little girl Cora's) lesson. I volunteered to do Addie's pen,since had 2 days worth,then went & got on me breeches (& the bike shorts underneath,which REALLY helped!). Groomed Tommy while he was munching his grain, then took him to get ready. Was in a bit of a daze,hadn't expected a lesson,& this past work-week kinda wiped me out.

But got on!! Was wobbly, & it showed,but Janice beyond patient,& I tried to remember things (plus Sally Swift)..but after a little bit got my balance & felt a few minutes of "oh, this is fun!" (after I stopped trying to THINK so much) Worked on walking,turning,stopping. My balance is an issue,compounded by fear from the Big Past Whatever; have a tendency to lean forward,put my legs back..so we worked on that.

I love Tommy, am truly getting a crush. He is so sweet, 'tho he's learning, too. Today he kept his ears cocked on me,but turned them to Janice the second the second I was unsure..then stopped,ears back on me. He wanted me to be ok. When I took him back to his pen,he was glad to get back to the remainder of his grain,but accepted a big hug.

In August,I have vacation days Tues 13th thru Sat 17th (w/the adjoing usual days off sun-mon on either end). Am hoping Janice can find a space for me to have a lesson w/out cleaning beforehand. I'd like to get a real hour,w/out being already...pooped,so to speak.

Today's suprise was only 20-25 min, but it was all good.


----------



## Roadyy

He is looking awesome, NM71. The rides are doing wonders for his muscle build thats for sure.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> He is looking awesome, NM71. The rides are doing wonders for his muscle build thats for sure.


Thanks Roaddy!!! That makes me feel good!!

We worked a lot on the slow collected western pleasure jog today. At one point I got him so slow I was rocking side to side in my saddle!!! It was AWESOME. Making progress.


----------



## AlexS

NickerMaker71 said:


> Alex, what is your take on this new kid. Do you think you want him?? How old?


I think he's going to be a lot of work. He was quite needed and talkative, but that's understandable, he has one of the worst abuse histories I have ever read. I can't share the details of that, but Mom just went to prison for 20-30 years for it. Dad has been convicted, but not sentenced yet. When I read his history my jaw hit the ground. 

After all he has been through, I'd rather him be needy rather than angry. I was only with him for 2 hours, but he didn't seem especially angry then. 

He's 15, physically he looks that, but mentally he seems younger. His interests are those of younger kids, but I think that's probably because he hasn't had the normal kid development that others get.


Edit to add, you do look great Nicker!


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> One more....how's my big guy looking??
> 
> I'm a proud momma! I think he's toning up nicely. I think he was a tad sore after today's ride. I notice hills get him...not that we have many, but thought they would tone him fast....I put the Asorbine Jr. To his legs. By the time I left he wasn't standing parked out like he was. The stuff Must work....


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> I think he's going to be a lot of work. He was quite needed and talkative, but that's understandable, he has one of the worst abuse histories I have ever read. I can't share the details of that, but Mom just went to prison for 20-30 years for it. Dad has been convicted, but not sentenced yet. When I read his history my jaw hit the ground.
> 
> After all he has been through, I'd rather him be needy rather than angry. I was only with him for 2 hours, but he didn't seem especially angry then.
> 
> He's 15, physically he looks that, but mentally he seems younger. His interests are those of younger kids, but I think that's probably because he hasn't had the normal kid development that others get.
> 
> 
> Edit to add, you do look great Nicker!


Alex again kudos to you for what you do. I don't think I could do it. I hope this poor boy comes out all right.


----------



## Hunter65

My little jumper pony

































Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## wild old thing

roseann said:


> Thanks, WOT. My mare was used in the mointians before as a riding horse and a pack horse. However she was only used about two times a year for the hunting season. She just sat in a pasture the remaining part of the year for many years. The previous owner also said she gaited naturally. However as my first gaited horse I know its in part my fault I cannot get her to gait. She is practically pure mountian goat and is fearless on trails. She tackled those so quickly and easily I could not even freak out....and I would have. I have serious issues with heights and spent the weeks prior to the trip freaking myself out about the unknown trails and steep drop offs and such. I was told therr was some nasty ones up there but we never got that far into the trail system.
> My worst fear os my horse freaking out on some scary trail and both of us going over a cliff. I really try to avoid those types of trails but do occasionally end up riding them, though usually on more experience horses.
> I would like to know though...why will a horse walk as close as possible to the drop off edge even though the trail is nice and wide and no one else is on it??? Lol!
> My friends horse is an experienced endurance horse and goes well in all terrain. My horse was in love with him and stuck to him like glue. It was cool on the day we took a tiny single track trail that followed the creek along a very steep ridge. There was a lot of dead fall and we had to trail blaze some. In one spot there was a downed log we had to step over about 18-24" tall. On the way back my friend got a bit ahead of me and my mare jumped the log from a standstill and galloped up a very step hill to catch up. Earlier on the trail there was a 4-5' very steep almost vertical incline set up like two stairs. Going up was ok, coming back down it was freaky. I had been on a paid adventure trail ride and had passed on a similar obstacle cuz it freaked me out and their seasoned dude string horse hesitated on it. My horse did not and was over so fast, and yes exhilirating. I wanted to try it one more time but we never rode that far again.
> My friend wants to go back so I will get another chance. Maybe I will get braver and braver as I get more exposure to this kind of stuff. But I doubt I will ever be really cool with heights, I cannot even climb ladders and getting to my brothers third story apartment freaks me out...alot(no elevators, open stairway). I feel like such a woosie when it comes to heights. They literally make me physically ill.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you and me both. it's funny...riding trail on an experienced horse is great because I have height issues too, but mine kicks in at around 40 or 50 feet up... 

I've been to a dude ranch in Colorado where the trails are intense but the horses are so familiar with them, there's hardly ever an issue. (the let them loose at night to forage and play and you can watch them climbing up and down and running and chasing each other!). 

riding them is exhilarating and there are moments where it's pretty scary, like any climb. plus the passing wildlife! it's something else to be in a pack when suddenly all the horses halt and all the heads focus in one direction at the same time. whoa! sucks the breath right out of you. 

roseann I swear reading your description of your climb my heart started pumping. I tend to think it's the horse doing all the thinking (me? i'm not even second guessing) because I wouldn't do it even without some big chunky butt on my back sitting in a heavy saddle. I have no interest whatsoever in climbing mountains on foot. but on a horse that knows what he or she's doing - oh yeah.

at the ranch I had a great horse - a beautiful belgian draft - big and strong as an ox and that girl could climb....like we'd be at the foot of some seriously steep hill and she'd stop and collect herself and then BAM! up she'd go like a shot. rocks flying like rockets!!

when I was a totally new rider my first time, I'd just lower my head like they told me to and hang on for dear life! :shock::shock::shock: but the views!! it's stunning to think of it - when I think of it because thinking isn't the same as being on a horse looking for miles on end. I can't wrap my brain around wanting to do it. I just know I will again if I have the chance.

I hope you get your shot to go back again if you want. I'm not wanting to do climbing on my own unless I have a mountain goaty horse in an area where they are no civilians walking around being civilian-y.....or back at my favorite ranch....because I honestly don't trust people anymore. too stupid (who'd mess with a thousand pounds of muscle and hoove except an idiot?) 

Plus if it's not a trained trail horse on a trail familiar to him or her, I hope I find a talented horse because I'm not good enough to compensate and tell him "oh here, lets try this little precipice". hahahah.


----------



## wild old thing

Country Woman said:


> Has Hunter seen a cougar too ?
> yes I guess cougars are all around
> my daughter has see a coyote on the way to work
> 
> did you have a good time hope so


we've seen coyotes in CT. my neighbor warned me of seeing one in my back yard when our dog was a fat pup. and we saw one on the road. also mountain lions are working their way down the Berkshires. this is not good. we live in a suburban city.


----------



## Ladytrails

Hunter, your jumper pony is just so pretty, I'm sure someone will snap him up! 

CW, I really enjoyed the pics from the mounties! Beautiful, and such nice turnouts! 

Roadyy, sounds like a busy weekend! Yours sounds a lot like mine last weekend....

Nicker, nice job on building up your JayJay! He's looking very, very nice. 

Stan, the oysters inside the steak - I'm sure they're still raw if the steak is rare, right? No offense but that sounds nasty. I can't abide oysters for some reason, and the idea of eating them raw is over the top. But, if all is as I recall hearing about oysters, you'll be in fine shape for the return of SWMBO, right? 

Edited to add - TJ, I love hearing about your rides, and I think I'd really like Janice if we met. She seems to be very fair, and appreciates you! Sounds like you are in a very good place, and you are sounding so much happier these days! Way to go, friend! 
Wild, I love the ponies, too. When they're good ones, they're worth MORE than their weight in gold. When they're not loving, they're just like Hunter65's tag line - evil LOL! 

Alex, good luck with this kid. Sounds like he's 'stuffing' his emotions if he's not angry yet. I can't see how you can endure what he has, and not have some anger. Has he already had a ton of counseling? It does explain why they'll be so cautious about his placement, wanting him to feel trusting and safe in your home, above and beyond the new county's staff's first time working with you. Do you suppose another reason they're so cautious is that he's expected to act out eventually and they know something you don't? 

I'm having a breakfast interview tomorrow morning with a lady from a company that wants to hire me in September or October. The CEO of this company has been waiting for my 20-year anniversary in September, so that I can retire with a nice benefit package and then go to work for him. The lady is his COO and has a lot of great ideas for new healthcare projects and quality measurement programs that she wants me to help with. It will be a promotion and a much more fun job, with people that I already know and respect because I've worked with them since 1995 in my current role. It's nice to be sought after! 

Today we're getting a nice soaking rain, over an inch so far, after not having any measurable rain for several weeks. So glad that the drought is breaking, and hoping it means good things for the corn, beans and hay crops that were at risk. My wonderful neighbor was going to make sure we have enough hay, because it's how he is (and because we will loan him the use of our pony for his 2- and 4-year-old grandkids, so that he doesn't have to buy one), but I found out he was worrying about it because he might not have a 2nd or 3rd cutting. This will help....


----------



## wild old thing

Hunter, Scotty is a handsome devil! what a face on him!


----------



## Celeste

Hunter is beautiful!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks everyone. I know he is, which was one of the reasons it was hard to make the decision to sell. I know in my heart I have made the right decision. I have enjoyed Scotty so much this past week. He is an absolute dream. I am really surprised we haven't gotten any calls for Hunter. Although these picts were just taken yesterday and I didn't really have any good ones of him jumping.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Has Hunter seen a cougar too ?
> yes I guess cougars are all around
> my daughter has see a coyote on the way to work
> 
> did you have a good time hope so


Coyotes are a dime a dozen around here. I see them all the time (we live beside cranberry fields). But a cougar this far into the city is just darn scary.


----------



## nvr2many

NickerMaker71 said:


> NVR, nice conchos! What is it that makes you prefer your mare?


You know, I thought it would be easier to answer this than it is. I really am not sure. We just clicked the first time that I saw her. I knew! She is the one! And has been since. I have no problem going out on her alone, I can ride her bareback no problem. She is just my girl! If I come up with something better than that I will let you know, lol. Funny how I didn't have a technical all thought out answer, "it just is".

Love you pic of you and JayJay. His headstall is beautiful!! Glad you are having lunch with your old instructor and boy does JayJay look good!! He is a good looking boy!! You have every reason to be a proud momma! 

Alex, glad all worked out well with the home visit. 

Lori, thanks for checking in. I know the feeling, that has happened to me a couple times, and then it's like, you put your whole heart and soul into that how can you possibly do it again. So you don't, lol.

Rick, thanks for the compliment on my gelding, his name is McKinley, aka, Kinley, Kinny, KinKin or just Kin.  He really is a pretty boy. When he is not dirty, which is never, lol. When he gets to prancing around the pasture he is a sight to see. Like he should have a knight or king on his back.

Roseann, I just cannot believe that BS with those atv'ers. I would have really laid into them I think. Sounds like you had a blast tho. Love the stories. 

TJ, I just love hearing about your lessons. Glad you got one in even tho it was not as long as you would have liked. 

Really nice jumping pics Sandi. 

I am going to post this and continue reading. I am afraid I may lose it, :lol:

to be continued.....


----------



## nvr2many

Cynthia, enjoyed your post. I was at a neighborhood pot luck the other night and well, I hear we have Mtn. Lions also :shock: who'da thunk! I know we have coyotes, raccoons, skunks, and I think I hear we have bob cats. I don't want to see any of the cats.

Stan, hope you enjoyed your knock the horns off and throw it in the fire meal. I am with LT on those oysters tho. And not a fan of rare either. But to each his own. Supposed to be better for you that way. 

LT, awesome about the new job. Sounds great all the way around. 

Hi Celeste :wave:

Well I am caught up but feel like I missed commenting on some stories. I enjoy them all even if I forget to post about it. 

Went to the podiatrist today. Shot in the heel. Gah! I knew it was coming. So stayed off it a bit today. Not sure what the next plan is because I just hate to slow down!!! 

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi and thank you everyone! I'm just loving my guy....and gal!!:wink:

Hunter, hunter IS very pretty!! He looks like he enjoys jumping.

Alex, yes, needy is better than angry...but I suspect, as you do...there is probably pent up anger in there....when and why it comes out may be a surprise!! I can think of two students I had who were also from very abusive homes ( mom's to be exact....why have them then??). They too were VERY needy. The one would literally follow me around the room talking, when I was supposed to be teaching!! I would turn round and WAMMO, there he was!:lol: I can laugh now...but then was frustrating. I ended up allowing him to only give me 5 stories during the class period!:lol: you can laugh, bc he and I did too! I would always say....X are you sure you want to give up one of your shares????? Ummmm, no he would chuckle and head back tomhis seat..He was 13 years old! Does it sound like it? :--( sad, sad, sad stuff we see..... Best of luck to you, he's lucky to have you.

NVR, that good enough for me!

Apparently there are a ton of coyotes around here....we believe we just saw one a few weeks ago. We have bobcats up at camp. I was up there alone once and heard one screeching.....scary stuff!! Glad I was locked in!:lol:

Have to share one more pic from tonight's chores. I swear they party while I'm gone. I caption this one......Ugh, I shouldn't have had that last tequila shooter! :rofl:

Anyone else up for a caption? Or do you all have your own to caption of your own guys?

Have a good night all!


----------



## nvr2many

NM, I just remembered something that I am not sure I should share cause it makes me out like a woosie, but anyway, I will. 
Yesterday as I was brushing my mare for an evening ride with my DH, I got all choked up and misty eyed as I put my arms around her neck and laid my head against her. I just really love that girl! Nuff Said, lol.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Tequila shooter, bah ha ha :rofl:


----------



## Hunter65

I know when we are up in Merritt I don't like when DH goes to town. It's so remote specially cus bears are frequently spotted on our dtreet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

NVR, not wierd at ALL...besides...you're talking to a girl who just sits in her pasture listening to them chomp, and my heart fills with love! 

I totally get it! :wink:


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> NM, I just remembered something that I am not sure I should share cause it makes me out like a woosie, but anyway, I will.
> Yesterday as I was brushing my mare for an evening ride with my DH, I got all choked up and misty eyed as I put my arms around her neck and laid my head against her. I just really love that girl! Nuff Said, lol.


I think that's awesome. I could never do that with hunter but I can with Scotty. We just trailer over to barn to test load Scotty for upcoming trip. He loaded like a champ. He isn't used to straight hauls with a ramp. I love this guy. Then of course we had to go say go to hunter who neighed hello. I think he knows something is up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grumpy

I love their smell and the noises they make , it is warming to the soul


----------



## Country Woman

nvr2many said:


> NM, I just remembered something that I am not sure I should share cause it makes me out like a woosie, but anyway, I will.
> Yesterday as I was brushing my mare for an evening ride with my DH, I got all choked up and misty eyed as I put my arms around her neck and laid my head against her. I just really love that girl! Nuff Said, lol.


no you are not weird 
or a woosie


----------



## Country Woman

after petting the horses and dogs I had dog and horse smell on my hands 
I love that smell


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Hunter, your jumper pony is just so pretty, I'm sure someone will snap him up!
> 
> CW, I really enjoyed the pics from the mounties! Beautiful, and such nice turnouts!
> 
> Roadyy, sounds like a busy weekend! Yours sounds a lot like mine last weekend....
> 
> Nicker, nice job on building up your JayJay! He's looking very, very nice.
> 
> Stan, the oysters inside the steak - I'm sure they're still raw if the steak is rare, right? No offense but that sounds nasty. I can't abide oysters for some reason, and the idea of eating them raw is over the top. But, if all is as I recall hearing about oysters, you'll be in fine shape for the return of SWMBO, right?
> 
> Edited to add - TJ, I love hearing about your rides, and I think I'd really like Janice if we met. She seems to be very fair, and appreciates you! Sounds like you are in a very good place, and you are sounding so much happier these days! Way to go, friend!
> Wild, I love the ponies, too. When they're good ones, they're worth MORE than their weight in gold. When they're not loving, they're just like Hunter65's tag line - evil LOL!
> 
> Alex, good luck with this kid. Sounds like he's 'stuffing' his emotions if he's not angry yet. I can't see how you can endure what he has, and not have some anger. Has he already had a ton of counseling? It does explain why they'll be so cautious about his placement, wanting him to feel trusting and safe in your home, above and beyond the new county's staff's first time working with you. Do you suppose another reason they're so cautious is that he's expected to act out eventually and they know something you don't?
> 
> I'm having a breakfast interview tomorrow morning with a lady from a company that wants to hire me in September or October. The CEO of this company has been waiting for my 20-year anniversary in September, so that I can retire with a nice benefit package and then go to work for him. The lady is his COO and has a lot of great ideas for new healthcare projects and quality measurement programs that she wants me to help with. It will be a promotion and a much more fun job, with people that I already know and respect because I've worked with them since 1995 in my current role. It's nice to be sought after!
> 
> Today we're getting a nice soaking rain, over an inch so far, after not having any measurable rain for several weeks. So glad that the drought is breaking, and hoping it means good things for the corn, beans and hay crops that were at risk. My wonderful neighbor was going to make sure we have enough hay, because it's how he is (and because we will loan him the use of our pony for his 2- and 4-year-old grandkids, so that he doesn't have to buy one), but I found out he was worrying about it because he might not have a 2nd or 3rd cutting. This will help....


 
Oysters in the rare steak and I did spell it wrong using rear. Must be my age. Rick nailed it.

The steak was a scotch fillet 2 inches thick with a pocket cut big enough for 6 oysters. Yes thay are raw and come by the dozen. They say only one is needed, but I like to stay charged:lol::lol::lol::lol::lolops


----------



## Roadyy

2 5ths of Wild Turkey- $ 90
Gas to the barn - $45
Whiskey Bong - $ 65


First to pass out - Hairless


----------



## NickerMaker71

:rofl::rofl: TOO funny Roaddy!! I'm literally LOL.


----------



## Farmchic

:clap:


That's pretty funny. LOL

Ok, so on a more serious note. I want your opinion on a couple of things (not really all that serious) We have one wall of the arena finished and I knew all along I wouldn't want to leave it just bare. Why is this by the way? There are probably who knows how many arenas out there that are unpainted w/o anything on the walls but when I walk out there to mine I feel like it's missing something. Anyway I've decided the cheapest and easiest way for me to get quotes on the wall would be to hand paint them on old graying wood and then I have several nice horse posters that I thought I'd scatter around too. What's your opinion on this?? Do you think it will look ok? I want the quotes to be rather large so as to fill in some of the blankness of the walls. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Roadyy

Had the young man from church over yesterday afternoon to help around the horses. We got all the horses fed, feet picked and Trusty doctored. Had him go get Sugar and bring her out to the second barn so he could groom her before getting the saddle on her. 

Got her saddled up then had him walk her around to get him and her some lead lessons. When she starts to get ahead of him, he tends to slow his walk while trying to correct her which allows her to cut him off. He then is in a bad position to make her back up and can't understand why she won't back up. I explained how it is better to make a 180 turn once she has gotten that far ahead of you so that she gets to the point of having no idea where you are going and must wait behind you to keep from getting the pressure at the halter.

He is quiet already and having to be firm with the horses intimidates him. I think he is afraid I'll get mad if he hurts the horse, but doesn't realize he is far from that point.

Anyways, finally got him on her and led them around the pasture about 15 minutes. Long enough for her to start to sweat a little so I know she is getting a workout. He said the same thing Amber did about her having a very smooth walk. I'm starting to let a fourth horse creep into staying just incase we have that extra person visit and wanting to ride out with us. She really is making a huge impression on me for the riding as she was already impressed on me with her temperament before.

No, I did not get pics again as I keep forgetting my phone on the counter when I unload from work. I'll try to remember pics this evening at feeding time.


----------



## Roadyy

FC are you saying you are going to paint the sayings on other wood then attach it to your arena walls?

My first thoughts are, and mind you I have never been riding in an arena for lessons, that the reason most arena walls are bare were to minimize any distractions from the lesson or competition. If the rider is focusing on all of the different quotes then they aren't focusing on what they are working on with the horse. Like I said, I am not an arena rider and may be way off base. I know there are usually a few banners around arenas at shows, but the rider has already been able to focus on the horse and the discipline in an arena without distractions. 

If I am ignorant to a fact in that type of riding then please educate me so I don't spew my ignorance to someone causing them a problem.


----------



## Farmchic

Rick, I'm sure you are right that is probably why most arenas are bare, makes sense to me. However with mine not being a dressage or lesson barn I think the more "stuff" I have in there the better as far as the horses are concerned. 

When we show our horses there are banners flapping, and usually a huge TV screen that scares my little gelding to death LOL I'd love to have that at home!


----------



## Roadyy

Then I say go for it. Are you going to make some fence monsters too? I see a lot of people paint monsters on the tarps while trying to desensitize. I thought it might be cute to see a fence monster looking like it is busting through the fence at the horses.


----------



## Critter sitter

gorgeous Nicker!! you and JJ


----------



## Roadyy

Heya, Lori. How is the BM job coming? I haven't heard from you in awhile now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter sitter said:


> gorgeous Nicker!! you and JJ


Ahhh Critter....you just made my day!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Critter sitter

still have not found a good internet provider 
I am going to try to post some youtube of the kittens.
not gonna work 
I will have to wait.. at least Melinda got the ones I sent to her phone


----------



## Critter sitter




----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ahhh Critter....you just made my day!!!! Thank you!!


your welcome


Sorry I have not commented on many posts. I do try to like them.. this internet crap is really upsetting me.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like we will be having another launch on Monday. This is another 290' OSV(Off Shore Vessel) for the a Brazilian company to go out to the oil rigs. I will try to remember to bring the camera and video the splash for you.


----------



## tjtalon

Lori, I loved the kitty videos. I love kitties, 'tho mad @ my 10 mo old Tim right right now; he got into my Stable project today. I came home to tiny birds & bits of wood on the floor. Don't have the time to investigate the damage fully,maybe tomorrow. Did another rigged barricade.

I love the smell of horses, I love to hug them. After I get home on Mondays the fragrance stays in my nose all night...wish it would last all week! Thanks everyone for the weekly pats-on-back & likes. I was so tired yesterday, wish I could done better in my 20-25 min,but got it,that's what counts. as for tired...this job better stop being so schedule-erratic pretty soon, I haven't seen my usual-weird schedule in almost a year.

Yet here I am,talking to you guys, & raking doo to be around horses again! It's all good then, the good is what counts.


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails said:


> Alex, good luck with this kid. Sounds like he's 'stuffing' his emotions if he's not angry yet. I can't see how you can endure what he has, and not have some anger. Has he already had a ton of counseling? It does explain why they'll be so cautious about his placement, wanting him to feel trusting and safe in your home, above and beyond the new county's staff's first time working with you. Do you suppose another reason they're so cautious is that he's expected to act out eventually and they know something you don't?
> 
> I'm having a breakfast interview tomorrow morning with a lady from a company that wants to hire me in September or October. The CEO of this company has been waiting for my 20-year anniversary in September, so that I can retire with a nice benefit package and then go to work for him. The lady is his COO and has a lot of great ideas for new healthcare projects and quality measurement programs that she wants me to help with. It will be a promotion and a much more fun job, with people that I already know and respect because I've worked with them since 1995 in my current role. It's nice to be sought after!


I expect you are right on all counts about the kid. And no, he's only been removed from his family for three months. He had quite the freak out at that time, and demanded that people call him Chris, which is not his name, not even close to it. He's back to his own name now, which will be kid 4 here lol. 
I am expecting that he will be challenging, I would be if I were him. That's ok, as long as he is not violent to others. As much as I want to help him, I have to keep the rest of my house safe too. 

Sounds like a great place to work. I love that they are considering your best interests and waiting for you. I'd be all over that job if I were you. 







NickerMaker71 said:


> Alex, yes, needy is better than angry...but I suspect, as you do...there is probably pent up anger in there....when and why it comes out may be a surprise!! I can think of two students I had who were also from very abusive homes ( mom's to be exact....why have them then??). They too were VERY needy. The one would literally follow me around the room talking, when I was supposed to be teaching!! I would turn round and WAMMO, there he was!:lol: I can laugh now...but then was frustrating. I ended up allowing him to only give me 5 stories during the class period!:lol: you can laugh, bc he and I did too! I would always say....X are you sure you want to give up one of your shares????? Ummmm, no he would chuckle and head back tomhis seat..He was 13 years old! Does it sound like it? :sad::sad: sad, sad, sad stuff we see..... Best of luck to you, he's lucky to have you.


Kid 2 now is a bit like that. He doesn't like it much if I am talking to someone else and will butt in all the time. He gets the wait finger, and then he gets however long my convo was with the other kid to himself. That seems to help. 
I've had super needy before, and I know it's exhausting. A former kid used to follow me from room to room. Even if I was just grabbing something from the kitchen, I'd look behind me and have 2 dogs and then a kid following me. Once he spoke to me through the bathroom door, as apparently I was taking too long - he was 20 at the time. I know how exhausting that is, and how I tend to lose my own sanity a bit from it at times. I have a lot coming up with kid 1&3 doing football, which turns into endless driving. But also gives me quite a bit of time with just 2 kids, the two needy ones. 

I am hoping I can cope, and won't be another adult who lets him down.



Thank you Hunter for your comments too. Hunter is just gorgeous!!! 


Farmchic. I like the quotes idea, I think that's really cute. However as someone who rides alone most of the time, I love having mirrors so I can see what I am doing. An old barn, had one wall mirrored, and as soon as I saw myself, my position would improve. I appreciated that.


----------



## roseann

Here are a few photos from camping. The best of what I have on my phone. Sadly my kindle foegot my hf password(so did I, I guess) and would not let me into to post the really good ones.


----------



## Critter sitter

Here's the new cut.










Here's the sign I want for my new bathroom 










Cody's newest bump 









My new boarder dawn and her horse Attila he is 1/4 Belgum and 3/4 tb he's a sweetie.









Hope these post. 

My new Internet hotbox will be here next week.


----------



## AlexS

Roseann, you live in a beautiful corner of the world. How gorgeous. 

And speaking of gorgeous- Lori, you are just stunning.


----------



## Celeste

Lori, you look great!


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok I'm blushing girls thank you. It helps that my stylist is great! That picture is from Friday. That tells you how bad the Internet is. I'm posting from my phone now and that's a pain too.


----------



## AlexS

You stylist is good, but she had a good model to start from. You could shave bald and still be stunning. Not too many people in the world could do that. Imagine beautiful ladies bald, Jennifer Aniston, she'd look like hell. 

Have you thought about modelling?


----------



## Critter sitter

Alex your way to kind. That is so sweet of you. When I was younger and lived in fl I wanted to. But I was to short to be a real model and to tall for Disney model. I'm way out of shape also.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!

Critter, wow! Looking good!! You've got beautiful hair! My DH would be all over that!! Lol. He loves red heads?:lol:

Rosann, wow! That scenery is just gorgeous!! Is that in NM? If so, I may need to go there!

We had a successful day today. NO spinning!! . We are taking a couple days off.....my pelvis bone is sore (wierd), which happened last time I rode a wee bit too much, and I think Jy is a bit ouchie too...although he never showed it, just walked a bit tippy toey if that make sense.

Saw my old instructor tonight!! . I'm still smiling! It was SO nice being back there, and I know she was really glad to see me back too! There was an old time friend there riding, and I made a couple new ones!! They already talked to me about a possible trail ride gathering. I really hope I get an opportunity to ride with this gang. There are already three of them who are teachers, so we would have plenty to talk about!! :lol:

I wish I would have gotten a picture, but I didn't have my phone at the time. She wanted me to see a horse she thought would be great for me ( not knowing I bought JayJay). She thot he was similar to my thoroughbred I had bought from her years ago....well let me tell ya....I thot Jay was big and muscular....this guy was HUGE! Over 17 hands and stocky!, Oh, my, gosh! The sweetest thing too. Just ran right up to us. If only, if only I had more room....I would take him. He was a MONSTER! Heehee. Loved it!:lol:

Well, I'm going to try to sleep, but I'm still gitty from my visit....

Alex, you have such a great attitude. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic from tonight. I cropped a couple of people out since I didn't know them....

My instructor has a special place in my heart!! She taught me a lot, and gave me the confidence I needed as a kid. Shows right? I'm back after 20 years!! :wink:


----------



## AlexS

Critter sitter said:


> Alex your way to kind. That is so sweet of you. When I was younger and lived in fl I wanted to. But I was to short to be a real model and to tall for Disney model. I'm way out of shape also.


My Mum was a model when she was young, she's short too, like 5'2'' range, and too short to be a model model as we think of them. So she was a face shots model, and I think maybe a nail model. 

There are other models than just the runway skinny girls.


Holy heck Nicker, you look FANTASTIC too. Why don't you have a little pouty tummy? LOL


We need to make the over 40s thread into America's Next Top Model, with the exclusion of Stan and Rick of course


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> My Mum was a model when she was young, she's short too, like 5'2'' range, and too short to be a model model as we think of them. So she was a face shots model, and I think maybe a nail model.
> 
> There are other models than just the runway skinny girls.
> 
> 
> Holy heck Nicker, you look FANTASTIC too. Why don't you have a little pouty tummy? LOL
> 
> 
> We need to make the over 40s thread into America's Next Top Model, with the exclusion of Stan and Rick of course


I'm a little put out. What is wrong with me strutting my stuff down the man walk. I cut a dashing figure in my tights covered with my chaps, chafs or leggings depends on the country you are in and not to mention my long length coat and the black hat. I also think I could model speedo's for the over 40 crowd.

And since Roslyn can't see, I like red heads great hair style.

One of our riding friend is a red head and Irish, not that being Irish is a problem but she earned the title of being called an orange roughy. Now an orange roughy is a deep water fish that used to be in abundance off the coast of our south island. There is also another meaning to orange roughy which I will not go into in mixed company. She was a good sport and took it in fun. She had to, its the NZ sence of humour. It comes out to play after a Jack has done the rounds.

Cheers all, and get out there and ride. 
I still own Stella


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I'm a little put out. What is wrong with me strutting my stuff down the man walk. I cut a dashing figure in my tights covered with my chaps, chafs or leggings depends on the country you are in and not to mention my long length coat and the black hat. I also think I could model speedo's for the over 40 crowd.
> 
> Cheers all, and get out there and ride.
> I still own Stella



This is a mess of your own creating. I went to war with kid 1 tonight, so you Stan are so easy in comparison. 

I vote all ladies refuse to acknowledge Stan until we get these photos. He's going to try hard, and he needs to be ignored. 
Be strong ladies.


----------



## Roadyy

If the runway isn't a dirt trail I'm leading a horse on then I have no business on it. 

Lori, you make the new hair cut look great. Looking forward to seeing you around more often when the new box gets there. The new boarder's horse looks pretty good too,,took me a bit to see it though. Oh and that sign is cute for the bathroom.
Where did Cody get the bump from? I must have missed that post. 


Roseanne, that scenery is incredible. You may be able to send the pics to your phone so that you can upload them. Send a text from your phone to your email so you can save the phone email address. Then you can send the pics to your phone via that and it will come through as a text from your kindle. Just a thought as I do it all the time from my laptop.

NM71, you are glowing in the pics from the happiness. It looks great on you too. I wish I had a few teachers with your looks during my day. lol Then again I might not have done so well from a lack of focus....on the class that is...

Glad you are having better days with Jay and look forward to seeing some trail pics when you all get together for the group ride.


Alex, you always bring a breathe of fresh air to this group with your stories with the boys. Reminds us how humanity should be and that it takes more than parents to raise kids, it takes a lot of heart. There is a lot of it packed into your little frame!!!


Stan,,my friend,, I am not getting involved in this showdown...sorry....lol


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, you said you found feathers, as in the cat got the tweety bird? 

I hope your job works out with the promotion and better hours and you are able to handle it til it gets here in the fall.


----------



## tjtalon

LOL Rick! It was the remains of craft birds from my Stable project. He prob'ly wrecked the tree they were in,too,haven't looked yet..


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> LOL Rick! It was the remains of craft birds from my Stable project. He prob'ly wrecked the tree they were in,too,haven't looked yet..


Oh ok, I remember the craft projects you posted pics of now.. They were nice too.. Maybe the cat needs to be chained up outside for a few years to learn how to appreciate how good it had it in the house. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! And thanks for all the compliments! . One of the girls I cut out told me I looked like her OLDER sister! bah!!! OLER??:shock::shock: how dare she, we were at least the same age????:lol:

Thanks Alex for noticing....that is one thing I take huge pride in....keeping my abs toned. I come a long line of athletic people...so it's kinda expected.:lol::? Actually my mom modeled too when she was young. She would be in catalogs like Penneys.

Speaking of abs....I found that purely working in the barn really works them...as I am sure you all know...but I added a twist. When I pick up their filled water buckets, I do ten side bends. Wow! It really works! So long dumb bells! :lol:

TJ , glad you got your riding in!! 

That's about it on my end. No riding today....still a bit sore. I think I bruised my pelvis bone....:shock: too mush jogging? Cantering? Nothing a little rest can't fix.:lol: 

Having lunch with an old friend today. She just had a new baby.:-x. Why do people go and do that? Lol. Just kidding! Looking forward to meeting the little guy.....but don't expect me to hold him!:wink:

Have a great day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick,chaining wee beastie outside till he's grown-up is a good idea! However,after a severe penny-can rattling (a known feline-eater) when he headed the project's way this morning,& closed the bedroom door...which my well-behaved female hates,as it's where she can escape from Tornado Tim. Maybe can investigate after work today & build a new barricade..

Lori & Nicker: you two are BEAUTIFUL! What's even prettier,it seems to me is that you'all are stuck on horses,instead of your own faces...twice as beautiful!!

Gotta go to work now...everyone have a very good day!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning all. Had trouble sleeping -I'm off to the dentist again-another broken tooth-hope we can save this one. Hope this is the end of my tooth problems for awhile-dentists are sure expensive! We bought a 40' container yesterday, & it will be delivered tomorrow-DH will be preparing the spot today, clearing some wood & moving his enclosed trailer out of the way. Then we can get the boxes out of the spare bedrooms & I can set up my sewing room/lady cave. DH got up early, too, but he is asleep in his chair, w/the TV on! I guess the first agenda will be to get our heat source installed for the winter-we are now thinking a pellet stove will be the best way to go & easier than finding/ preparing wood for a small wood stove, & having to deal w/all the ashes, etc. It was pretty tough last year, & the ash & smoke in the house from the open fireplace was pretty bad. Our white cats were kind of grayish-LOL. Don't really want to go through that again. 

I have found some things I would like to buy on Craig's List, but the sellers don't respond-which makes no sense to me. If it's sold, remove the ad. How far back would you go on the ads? 2 weeks? A month?


----------



## Celeste

Did Stan and Rick agree to post those speedo pictures of themselves?

Does anybody believe Stan that his will be the best?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Ogling guys in Speedos is so far in my past!


----------



## Celeste

Cacowgirl said:


> Ogling guys in Speedos is so far in my past!


Lol! Same here. Torturing Stan and Rick can be fun though.


----------



## Critter sitter

I don't even want to see any man in a speedo. A nice pair of tight jeans will do. 

RICK,
Cody and doc were let out in the pasture for the day last week and one of the mares kicked him and have him a bump. No big deal just feel bad for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

NO!!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> NO!!!!!!


No what? You won't model the speedo or you don't believe Stan when he says he is superior for that sort of thing?

We really don't want any speedo pictures..........


----------



## Roadyy

I will bow out and let him have the trophy without anyone having to endure such a travesty as having to wear those contraptions while being in shape especially if that shape is round.


----------



## Celeste

Round is a lovely shape.


----------



## Farmchic

Such pretty ladies! I always feel like the barn work should keep me in shape but nope I'm still round LOL

I have a picture of the finished wall so you can see the colors. I'll be working on the bottom of the opposite wall today. The end wall will have to wait until hubby gets time to put more plywood on.

Alex- I agree mirrors would be great but after pricing them I'll have to paint for now and hope that's something I can add later. The quotes will be up pretty high so out of the way if we ever decide to get them. The paint alone is costing a small fortune. It's about $130 for a 5 gallon bucket and we are on our 3rd. 

Here's the picture. It's Bona Fide Beige on top and Turkish Coffee on bottom. That stained wood are you see is a small "viewing area" the door to the left leads to a mud room/barn office and then to the house and the door to the right well that's the barn bathroom. The area above with out plywood stays that way. It's hard to get the entire thing in one picture. Maybe one of these days I'll do a video tour LOL


----------



## Farmchic

Just want to add that the unpainted board at the bottom does get painted brown it was just that my son was helping me (he was rolling and I was cutting in along the bottom) and he was catching up to me sooo I need to go back and paint that.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Round is a lovely shape.


Some people carry their round shape better than others.. My arms get tired and it tends to droop after a while, lol


----------



## Roadyy

Fc, the wall and little areas look great. you should see about turning that open area up top into balcony seating just because..lol


----------



## Farmchic

I'll tell my DH your suggestion! 

That would make riding interesting! You know how horses just love things above their heads.


----------



## Critter sitter

Boxer briefs or silky boxers!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Boxer briefs or silky boxers!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


During the day or for sleeping in?


----------



## Critter sitter

silky for the bedroom 

briefs for the day!

Edit to add: Rick why not show the Girls your zebra outfit ?


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> silky for the bedroom
> 
> briefs for the day!
> 
> Edit to add: Rick why not show the Girls your zebra outfit ?


My evil twin made that comment and I kicked him out as well as changed the password so he couldn't make those kinds of comments about stuff like that anymore.:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

liar liar pants on Fire!


----------



## Celeste

Lori, I want to hear more about this zebra outfit..............


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Lori, I want to hear more about this zebra outfit..............


giggle well it had something to do with my daughters new tack and looking like Stripper outfit of his......... he still has not shown me proof of said outfit so I am thinking he is fibbing about it

not sure if you can see the tack here or not its just the breast collar "pink zebra stripes"she has a headstall to but shes to lazy to put it together just yet


----------



## Roadyy

Fibs, I tell you all fibs..


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Fibs, I tell you all fibs..


hmmm I think I still have the message **wink wink**


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Lori, I want to hear more about this zebra outfit..............


You were warned...




Keep going down
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
little further
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
almost there
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Celeste

I'm frightened.......


----------



## Critter sitter

Omg I just fell off my chair!!! That's too funny rick!!!!'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I will admit there is a pic of me online somewhere that is less than flattering. It was taken at the old house around the in-ground pool. I was enjoying time with my wife and daughter making faces and doing crazy things. I took a towel and wrapped it up around my chest then another one around my head and pranced around all sassy with hand on hips. Wife snapped the pic and posted it. It was not a pretty sight.


----------



## Celeste

Links?


----------



## Roadyy

I often put myself in compromising situations to have fun around my friends and family. I enjoy laughter and willing to do a lot of things to ensure it. There are a few YouTube clips of me running and trying to jump on a boogie board like a skim board in same pool. They all ended with my feet in the air as I hit the water.


----------



## Critter sitter

Bwahaha ha I am picturing that and I fell off the chair again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQlV36eSl7E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


This one I am not afraid to post. lol. Tried this several times and was completely gassed when I finally gave up. not to mention my cousin wading in the deep end trying to hold the board in place all those times and he is bigger than me.


Oh, no I did not land on him. Missed him by just a little bit. lol


----------



## Celeste

You made quite a splash!


----------



## Roadyy

Oh that came later when we had the biggest splash contest. I thought I broke my butt doing the Preacher Seat and got too horizontal to the water before landing.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Above is Tornado Timothy,Terror of Fairmount Drive & Nemesis of Arts/Crafts Projects Everywhere. He managed to kill all the birds on the trough,& the board in the trough,plus scrape up the water (built by blue nail poilish & glaze) in the process. Tree was spared. Made a new barricade. May be chained outside until an adult,per Rick.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Above is Savannah,Belle of Fairmount Drive. 5 y/o, attempts to keep almost 10 mo old Terror in line. Polite,well-behaved. Good listener (well, after awhile looks @ look "like,whatever,get over it"). Knows she's pretty,knows she's good.


----------



## tjtalon

CaCowgirl: Craig'sList weird, has no delete option. I have things on my list I'd like to get rid of, but active posts do disappear after 45 days.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW Lori: Have wanted to tell you this. Drove the freeway thru Omaha 4 yrs ago, on my way to Iowa to see my sister. In rush hour, w/a Nebraska & (somebody,who cares) game soon to ensue. Heavy,heavy traffic, but easy to negotiate & read signs where I needed to be. Much better than Denver! I never,ever get on Denver freeways, unless gettin' outta town.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! You guys have been busy and BAD while I was gone!!

Made me laugh.

TJ, love,your,kitties!!


----------



## tjtalon

Have had a recurrent internet experience tonite; logging into user CP,like I always do, clicking on last page (1202) I get directed to the YEAR 1202. Same thing w/the ovewr 40's site. I managed to post,but...eeeks. Anybody else??


----------



## Country Woman

good evening all 
love reading your stories


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Have had a recurrent internet experience tonite; logging into user CP,like I always do, clicking on last page (1202) I get directed to the YEAR 1202. Same thing w/the ovewr 40's site. I managed to post,but...eeeks. Anybody else??


Seems to be working fine here.


----------



## Critter sitter

Yes I absolutely can not stand going into Omaha. And I am from a bigger town originally. I did live near Denver for a bit I don't think that town has a non rush hour.


tjtalon said:


> BTW Lori: Have wanted to tell you this. Drove the freeway thru Omaha 4 yrs ago, on my way to Iowa to see my sister. In rush hour, w/a Nebraska & (somebody,who cares) game soon to ensue. Heavy,heavy traffic, but easy to negotiate & read signs where I needed to be. Much better than Denver! I never,ever get on Denver freeways, unless gettin' outta town.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I'm trying to plan a barn pot luck BBQ. Any ideas?!

I need brain storming. Any way let me know of you have any. I'm off to dream land
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> This is a mess of your own creating. I went to war with kid 1 tonight, so you Stan are so easy in comparison.
> 
> I vote all ladies refuse to acknowledge Stan until we get these photos. He's going to try hard, and he needs to be ignored.
> Be strong ladies.


 
What photo the long coat or the speedos

the long coat


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> I'm trying to plan a barn pot luck BBQ. Any ideas?!
> 
> I need brain storming. Any way let me know of you have any. I'm off to dream land
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I need an address and the time to book the flight:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Your always welcome here too Stan

Lori do you have an extra bed or 2


----------



## Country Woman

nice picture Stan


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter...I assuming you want ideas for food?

The biggest hits for me are my 3 Bean Salad and a Bean Salsa. 

The salsa tricks people, when they look at it....:? But then they taste it and it has a sweet flare....the next thing you know....the bowl is empty!!

Let me know if you are interested in either recipe!


----------



## Critter sitter

Stan said:


> I need an address and the time to book the flight:lol::lol::lol:


You going to bring some of that meat your always bragging about ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Your always welcome here too Stan
> 
> Lori do you have an extra bed or 2


Not at my house it's pretty small but we have a bed and breakfast right down the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Please. ))


NickerMaker71 said:


> Critter...I assuming you want ideas for food?
> 
> The biggest hits for me are my 3 Bean Salad and a Bean Salsa.
> 
> The salsa tricks people, when they look at it....:? But then they taste it and it has a sweet flare....the next thing you know....the bowl is empty!!
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in either recipe!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Critter sitter said:


> I'm trying to plan a barn pot luck BBQ. Any ideas?!
> 
> I need brain storming. Any way let me know of you have any. I'm off to dream land
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We had a sandcastle competition

I also have a killer recipe for potato salad and for chili too


----------



## Celeste

You guys need to post these recipes.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> You guys need to post these recipes.


I second that!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

This was sent to me. I wanted to share with you all. 

A letter from your horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Any one ever see a saddle like this ?


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Bean salsa*

1 can of shoe peg corn
1 can black beans (rinsed)
1 can.esuer peas( or baby peas)
1 green pepper chopped
1 onion chopped
2 stalks celery chopped

3/4 cup oil
1/2 cup vinegar 
1 cup sugar

Heat to dissolve sugar. Mix all together. Best made the night before! 
EAT!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

And the other picture


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter sitter said:


> Any one ever see a saddle like this ?


When I was a kid we had something similar


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you knicker I saved it


----------



## NickerMaker71

*Three bean salad*

1 can green beans
1 can yellow beans
1 can kidney beans
1 onion chopped
1 green pepper chopped
1 carrot finely chopped or shredded

3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp pepper
1/3 cup oil
2/3 cups vinegar

With the dressing you can either shake it to mix it or heat it to dissolve the sugar. Pour it over the veggies. 

I usually double the beans and triple the dressing. Best made ahead! 

Very big hit!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Looking at these 2 saddles as buy and fix to sell. There are 2 here is the second one.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Does anyone know if I have an iPad, can I buy a kindle book from amazon and read it on my iPad?


----------



## Roadyy

Seems to have been slow in here today.

Lori, I don't know much about saddles so I am no help.

Those recipes sound delicious.


I got rained out of work at 7:30 this morning, came home to feed the horses and do a few other chores before helping my daughter with her math. Then I actually took a nap for about 3 hours. Not accustomed to doing that. 

Here is a pic of all waiting on their supper but Trusty since he was still locked up.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Does anyone know if I have an iPad, can I buy a kindle book from amazon and read it on my iPad?


Yes, I believe that you can download a free Kindle app and then use it just like you would a Kindle.


----------



## Celeste

The horse look great, Rick!


----------



## AlexS

Thank you Rick <hugs>. You just gave us your whole youtube channel, just saying. LOL. 

I know nothing about western saddles, if it has a horn, then it's likely western, possibly Australian - that's about the extent of my knowledge. 

I have 2 kids on respite for the weekend, so I have a total of 5 in the house, it's loud. 

I made spaghetti earlier, had to use 5 lbs of beef, 2 packs of spaghetti and 4 pots to cook it all in. 

My farrier came out yesterday, and glued on the front two shoes for Lucas. The back two need glue too for him to be rideable, however that would have been $500, so I will do without riding for a while. It was $245 as it was for the 2. Sigh. Because you know, I have that just hanging around waiting to be spent.


Edit to add, kid 1 is back on track. Kid 3 was amazing and spent a long time talking to him. Kid 2 lives in his own world, and stayed out of it all. So all my guys are back to being good again. 

Kid 1 & 3 are doing football, which is horrifying as they are both skinny but fast. Head coach is mentoring both of them, as he can see that being foster kids, they will be more in depth than the other kids - so he has taken them both on. He seems like a wonderful man, from our emails. I am really happy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just bought my first Kindle book.....Tao of Equus. Has anyone read it? My riding instructor recommended it! Can't wait to try it as well as reading a book on my tablet....not sure if I will like it....

Have a good night all!

Good grief Alex!! That's a LOT of spaghetti!!:lol::lol: glad your boys are back on track!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Alex it's a western lol there are 2 ones a roper ther other a trail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann

Nicker, I love reading on my Kindle....but I LOVE my paper books more. I have not read that book yet. Let us know if its good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just bought my first Kindle book.....Tao of Equus. Has anyone read it? My riding instructor recommended it! Can't wait to try it as well as reading a book on my tablet....not sure if I will like it....:grin:


I read a lot, so Brad kindly bought me a kindle, it was a sweet and thoughtful gift, but I don't care for it. I like a real book. I even like the smell of books. so I 'lost' it, so I can keep buying books. It's hiding in my dresser. 

Have not read that book, and yes it was a stupid amount of food. I don't think there is enough left for them all to have lunch though. Teen boys, EAT! 







Critter sitter said:


> Alex it's a western lol there are 2 ones a roper ther other a trail
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any there you go talking that other language again. :lol:

I don't know if I have shared my western riding experience before here. 

I used to work at a therapeutic riding barn for disabled kids and adults. I think of the owner of the place as a Dad figure to me, I love the angry little Italian man to death. Once he knows you are not an idiot, he softens, and is the kindest soul I have ever met. 

Anyway he got a new horse donated to him, on a trial. BO is in his 80s, so rides rarely now. Someone else rode the horse to test it, but they are not much of a jumper. I was called away from my chores to get on the horse and jump it. OK - no worries, I can do that. 
As I landed I must have moved my hands slightly and the beast spun, like out of control, totally unexpected spin as it was western trained and apparently I asked for that accidentially. 
I still don't know how I asked for that, other than I must have jerked my hands a little, and I am on my rear end feeling sore watching the horse leave me and go for the gate. 

That's the only time I have ridden a western horse, and I am not in a hurry to do that again. 
I don't understand why those horses respond so fast, and so severe. 

So thanks but no thanks. 

The worst part of the story, there was a kids baseball game happening in the adjoining field, not owned by the BO. Some of the Moms were bored, and so wandered over to the property line to watch the horse being ridden. Oh joy! As they were just Mom's and so I would assume, not horsey, they shreeked when I hit the dirt. I lay there for a second, cursing, and then had to wave to them to show them I was ok. Sigh. 
That's the only time I have fallen off as an adult (touch wood).


----------



## Celeste

Don't worry Alex. Most western horses are not going to spin for you. 

I love reading on my Kindle. I can make the print large enough to actually see it.


----------



## AlexS

I don't know who would and wouldn't Celeste, so if I have a choice I am done riding western horses. 

What on earth happens when you sneeze while riding?


----------



## Celeste

AlexS said:


> I don't know who would and wouldn't Celeste, so if I have a choice I am done riding western horses.
> 
> What on earth happens when you sneeze while riding?


Lol! My horse is used to my sneezing. Only a highly trained horse will do that spin thing unless the horse was just spooking or being a pain. Then any horse, western or English, can do that. My horse is certainly not going to be sensitive and obedient enough to do a nice spin when asked. 

I did train one horse to spin when I was a kid. My sister fell off of her because of it.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Alex, I always wondered what you did horsey wise....I know you enjoy going to the grande prix. So you jump? Do you show? If so, how often? At what level?


----------



## AlexS

Celeste, what is the cue for a spin. I am very used to jumping, but he landed a small jump heavily, as he isn't a jumper and I jerked my hands in some way, as gravity forced that and I wasn't expecting it. What did I do? I had inside leg on as he needed to turn once over the jump, but outside leg off. More than that, it was years ago, and I don't remember any more than that. 

Nicker, I come from a jumping background. My achievements were as a teen while still in England. I qualified to try for the British junior team, but my horse injured her back, and we could not go. I then lost heart and found boys instead. Ages 12-17, I was seriously competing, even Fri, Sat, Sun. Gave my horse Mon off, hacked out Tues, trainer on Weds, hacked out Thurs. Shampoo, rinse, repeat every week. 

I got to the level where I was competing against girls with 6 ponies, each $100k value, new pony every class. I had one pony, but she had a heart of gold. In the latter stages of competing, we'd only do one class, but before that, we'd do two, and she just won everything. She was AMAZING!!! She was bought for 500 pounds sterling - so depending on the exchange rate, that's about $750-1000. 

I was out horsed with her for a while. But I was a teen, and would sit in her stable and read, and groom her endlessly. Every free moment I had, I spent with her. She slowed herself down, and then stepped it up each time I progressed. 

I will spend the rest of my life trying to find another her, she was just amazing. It was 20+ years ago, and I still fill up thinking about her. 

Now I do little, I have no darn time to ride, and I currently have Lucas how is off and a bit sore on his backs. So I wouldn't ride him. 
I bought him for $2k, with 2 months rest off the track - he's very green, but very willing. I've jumped him about 10 times, and he will jump well, but I am fighting to get him collected. I just started him in a pelham, and he's going well in that. He has a dog like personality, and will do whatever he is asked, even if he is freaked out. He's a good boy. 

My dream is to get back to showing, I'd love that. My last birthday, Brad bought me show clothes. He's not interested in horses, but supports me in what I want. He says he wants to spend his Sundays bored at horse shows. I am so lucky. 

Here's an old photo of me as a teen on Penny. I don't have many, as Mum is in England, and they are in her attic, and not digital.


----------



## Celeste

I am not an expert on reining horses, but it seems to me that he must have responded to the accidental rein jerk. I would have thought that you would have needed to give him a cue with the outside leg too. He may have just been being bad.


----------



## Critter sitter

Bres horse will spin for her if she is bare back and grabs his mane half way up and gives inside leg pressure it's fun to watch ill try to video it some time


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> You going to bring some of that meat your always bragging about ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can buy it in the states and cook it if you like. But, I think that task is better performed by someone like Alex, while the men folk discuss the better aspects of Jack.


----------



## AlexS

Celeste, that's very possible, I don't know, as I don't get western horses at all. I didn't clip him in the mouth much, and didn't have any outside leg on. To me it was a minor clip in the mouth, and a massive reaction. 






Stan said:


> I can buy it in the states and cook it if you like. But, I think that task is better performed by someone like Alex, while the men folk discuss the better aspects of Jack.



Shuddup. I so don't cook. I have 5 kids this weekend, and cabn't afford to go to the dinner. The kids all freaked as I was cooking, apparently it was so much better than the diner. Great they need cooking lessons then, as I just don't want to cook.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I don't know who would and wouldn't Celeste, so if I have a choice I am done riding western horses.
> 
> What on earth happens when you sneeze while riding?


That depends on the state of your stomach and what you had to eat. The horse is generally seen disapearing into the distance at a rate of knots. Head held high with a slight tilt to the side and a wide grin on its lips. You can hear it laughing, got ya, got ya.

As for western trained horses. Best trained trail horse there is. No gimicks or devices to keep them in check. Bridal and a bit thats all we use.

















Any excuse to post a photo of Stella. Had another bite on her last night, every response of interest I get, I get closer to a sale. I thought the next lady that rings about her I will invite up for the weekend and take her riding for a couple of days. That will give them a good over all picture of how Stella acts.


----------



## AlexS

I can see no devices or gimmicks, that's why I've had my horse three years and still struggling with collection, as I won't use them either. 

And nice pics.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I hope someone will come along and find her to be a good match for them. She has the potential with the right rider for her, just like Hunter does.

Doc is picking up weight a lot slower than I expected him to. The herd is starting to tolerate him around them until feeding time then everyone wants to fight right down the status line. He refuses to be pushed around and will gladly exchange blows with any of them that pushes the issue. When not waiting on feed then he is usually in one of the pastures by himself and doesn't seem to care about being part of a herd.


----------



## Celeste

This week, the work of horses had exceeded the fun. A week ago today, we were awaken by the sheriff's deputy telling us that the horses were dancing in the street. Some of these storms had broken the fence. We caught them and put them in a different pasture.

Today, we put in the last strand of wire to fix the holes. As we put in the last staple, I felt something sting me. Then a second sting. DH got stung. The dog got stung. We started running. It was yellow jackets. I got stung 3 times. DH got it once. I'm not sure about the dog, but she is ok. Years ago I had a pretty bad reaction to a yellowjacket sting. Right now, it is just swelling and hurts like crap. It has been long enough that I at least know I am safe from anaphylaxis.

Maybe I should take up sewing........


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> This week, the work of horses had exceeded the fun. A week ago today, we were awaken by the sheriff's deputy telling us that the horses were dancing in the street. Some of these storms had broken the fence. We caught them and put them in a different pasture.
> 
> Today, we put in the last strand of wire to fix the holes. As we put in the last staple, I felt something sting me. Then a second sting. DH got stung. The dog got stung. We started running. It was yellow jackets. I got stung 3 times. DH got it once. I'm not sure about the dog, but she is ok. Years ago I had a pretty bad reaction to a yellowjacket sting. Right now, it is just swelling and hurts like crap. It has been long enough that I at least know I am safe from anaphylaxis.
> 
> Maybe I should take up sewing........


ouch ouch ... its been years for me but I remember those stings.. hubby got into a bumble bee nest once and got about 9 stings. I got the benedryl out right away.


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> ouch ouch ... its been years for me but I remember those stings.. hubby got into a bumble bee nest once and got about 9 stings. I got the benedryl out right away.


9 stings is terrible. Here I am sitting around feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would give some pictures to look at from the work place.


Here is a pic of an Osprey nest atop one of the light poles. These are large birds.








This is the vessel being prepped for launch on Monday at 3pm Central








A couple across the way at the paper mill, you can see the two smaller vessels we dropped in the water. They look so small compared to that container ship. Usually you can see the deck loaded with huge containers.








A couple of pics of the yard I work at. It is about a third the size of our other yard.















That far yellow prefab building is where my shop is located^^.

Here is one to show how high the pilot house is when they are sitting on the ground before launching.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I hope you and yours aren't too uncomfortable with the stings. Hopefully it will go away soon. I've been so soaked in sweat by the time I finish my horse chores that I haven't felt like riding even when I have plenty of daylight left for it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

FANTASTIC ride this morning!!! Spur of the moment thing. Haven't ridden in a few bc my back and seats bones have been hurting. The ride did my back good, and a little yoga afterwards helped too. Those dang side bends with the water buckets are giving me the issue!:evil::evil: every time I try something new....my body fights back...:evil:frustrating

Anyway, Jay was a peach. We worked on slow jogging and some collected cantering ( I said screw the back...I'm having fun:lol::lol. His cowboy canter was pretty easy to slow down so I could sit deep and comfortable in my saddle. He really seemed to enjoy the work out....in fact, he appeared more content on the remainer of the ride and a super trail horse. He would look, sniff, and step over. Almost acting as if we was being very diligent to take care of me thru the woods!. He's always good, but he was just 'better' today.

It was really wonderful!! In addition, once back at the barn he was a bit more curious and attentive....not totally focused on his hay, but on what I was doing. Cool!. 

So far my back is feeling pretty good. Ibuprofen helps!!

Got another mothers DH story (MDH)...... So apparently he thot we were best buds since we shared the chores while my mom was out west.....he invited my DH and I last night to the fair for dinner..(actually he asked me all week to go....) I said we had talked about going Friday, but would let them know as I was whooped from this weeks events.....we didn't go, so last night and today....I got the SILENT TREATMENT :happydance::happydance: this dude is early sixties and is giving me the silent treatment.....grow up!:?

It only gets better......today my mom wanted to put her older goats in with her buck to start the breeding process. I look out and see the babies out and her older ones in the little pen....hmm....I said, "why didn't you just leave the babies in like you had them? It would make the transition seamless" I must note that prior to this everyone was in the appropriate spots so she could have easily just opened the gate for the older ones to go in with the buck....now it's all messed up....she just gave me a look:-x so I walked away. 

HE comes back to my part of the barn and says....and I quote....".I'm so glad I don't think like her, I don't know what she is doing. Geez, she thinks illogically." (Tis is as she is rearranging the goats for the move....instead of helping...) 

At this point I'm thinking the same thing, but of course say nothing....all turns out OK......BUT, she calls me later to tell me that HE is the one who switched the goats into the wrong pens!!!!! Yet to me, behind her back, he was blaming her!!!!! For the mixing of the goats.:shock::evil:

I hope I explained that clearly...but bottom line, he screwed up big time and put the blame onHER! Does he not think we would talk? But see he had to make her look bad bc I caught the mistake.....just another example of what a jerk he is!!!!! Ugh!

I am enjoying the silent treatment tho! Took my chair and iPad out into the pasture to read _the Tao of Equus_. So far, VERY good!! Rainn always comes out and hangs with me when I do that! 

Great pics of the horses aNd work Roaddy!

Alex....IMPRESSIVE!!:thumbsup:

Celeste, feel better?

Talk later!


----------



## Stan

I called in on Bugs this morning what a mess.

Last weekend I brought him home to treat his face for ticks. and I checked him on tuesday evening and he was fine. No ticks on him It started to rain wednesday morning and only stopped this morning Saturday. Well the rain washed off the neem oil and the ticks got back on him. His face is ten times worse and I cant bring him home so its treatment in the paddock daily now intil i can get him fixed, or his imune system kicks in.

His face is so tender I can't put a halter on him. The treatment needs to give him releaf, and he needs to connect the dots. Lotion on face equals releaf from itching otherwise tomorrow he will be harder to treat.

You are right Rick, if I can find someone Stella clicks with, and they go trekking, they will be getting a **** good horse.


----------



## Stan

Nickers i frequently get the silent treatment from SWMBO generally after I have not done as directed or I caused the issue in the first place. But back to the silent treatment an't it great at times. Sixties is a sh---- age bit like teenage years you want to do it, but cant, either to young or to old:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Im not taking sides, he sounds like a good swift kick would be wasted.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You are right Stan, a good swift kick would be a waste....:lol::lol:that's why I walk away...:wink: my mom isn't perfect....but he's a ******.:evil:

To top it off, we took him to dinner a wek ago to celebrate his b-day. She questioned him about something really silly. ( I would tell my mom to lay off if she was being dumb. He didn't like that fact that she questioned him....and sat the remainer of the dinner in complete silence and stared out the window....talk about uncomfortable!!!!! it was the first time my DHwas ever at this particular restaurant, and I wanted it to be special. It was a disaster bc of MDH!:evil: so why would we want to hang out? :?

Still enjoying the SILENCE!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Spendt the night doting on Rainn. She gets left out a lot since she's lame. I took her for a little walk and treated her to sweet grass.. Here she is....looking WAY better. Skin issue nearly gone.

Good luck Stan with Bugs' ticks!!


----------



## AlexS

Oh Celeste, that's awful. Hoping you are icing them, that helps. 

Rick, what do you do with the nest, when you need the equipment to work? 

Stan, sorry about Bugs. 

Nicker that sounds like a rough night. 


Today my neighbor cursed at my kids for playing basketball in the alley. Our back yard ends on the alley, and the net is on our grass, but the kids and other neighborhood kids come to play, and obviously they are bouncing the ball in the alley. 

The neighbor said to one of my kids: "this isn't an f-ing playground, play in your own f-ing yard" 

The kids all ran in, and I took about 20 mins so I wouldn't go over there and just hit someone. 

I did go over to their house, and told them that I didn't appreciate them cursing at my kids, and I don't expect this to happen again. They said that the kids were bouncing the ball off their house all day. I was shocked at this, as I watch the kids out the window. I don't see everything, but I am seeing most of it. When the convo ended I looked at their house, there are 2 ball marks on their house, the net has been there for 3 years. I don't know how old they might be. I'd think at least one was done today, as they said so, but it certainly wasn't a bouncing ball off their house all day. 

I was rather firm, but polite and told them as the adults, they should come to me with a problem, and I will address it. My kids will wipe off the two marks on their house. And as adults, if they come to me, then the issue will not happen again, as I will deal with it. 

Under no circumstances are they to ever curse at my kids, ever. And my kids will continue to play in the alley. If they don't like living in a town, they can buy a house in the country. In a town, kids play, that's life. 

The wife 'yes. yes'ed me' and then slammed the door in my face. Before she did that the husbands face (it was him who said that to the kids) appeared over her shoulder. He was about to say something when she slammed the door. 

I put it on FB, all the neighbors are coming over on Sunday to play a full out game of basketball in the alley. The Mom's will all be cheering. 

You want to make war with my kids, I will make your life worse than you could ever have imagined. Do not curse at my kids, do not talk to my kids in a threatening manner. School is 3 weeks off restarting, so there will be a full basketball game in the alley every single day before school starts. 

Come at my kids, and I will rip your head off, and poop down your neck. 

Idiot was about to say something when wife slammed the door, he could have come over, he didn't. I would have made him feel 2' tall, and in a wind tunnel. 
*
*


----------



## Stan

Alex what can I say but, Go get em. don't take prisoners, and leave no one standing. 

As for Bugs I have another delema with my friend and her treatment of the horses.

She thinks its cute when he comes up to her and puts his head on her shoulder his cheek to her cheek and ear. So thats another behavour I have to correct Not with the horse with the friend She does not understand he is not being loveing he is testing how far he can go and he is establishing himself as the herd leader.

I warned her she needs to stop as one day she will not do as he expects and he will react and bite. It took some time before I got her to understand if he bites he could take of her ear and half her face befor she knew it was missing. Not Bugs she responded. I also pointed out horses are so strong thay can pull a float onto its side, she took notice when I told her that. I gave her the webbing halter to hold and then told her Stella has demolished two in the past couple of weeks getting away from being held.

I also told her if she allowed Bugs to be loving and he hurt her the Ocupational Health and Safety people will declare him to be un managable and a risk to life and I will have to put him down. Hope she thinks about her relationship with animals a little deeper. The extreme I know, but, this is New Zealand the land where a kid can't climb a tree without a safety net, or if he falls and hurts himself the parents are charged.

Why is it some folks have a love affare with a horse, not realising, that like us, when threatened, the will to survive takes over and we will kill if need be.

I fear I am getting off side with her. But I need their grass. Ticks and all.

Tick damage 
Its worse than it looks the phone camara is not ver good. He now has been washed with a tick medication and lotion on his face to ease the itch. Same process tomorrow.


----------



## AlexS

Stan you are doing the right thing by being forceful with this. You are looking out for your wifes health, and she needs to know. 

Any man who tells me what to do, better have a good reason for it, you do. 

My neighbors heard it, don't worry about that. Nothing will anger me more than someone coming at the kids - stand back - I will get them Mamma Bear style, I could hurt someone and so took the time to clam myself first. 

I asked Brad, what if it were our own kids, and he just did a big belly laugh. So he knows. 

Don't mess with my kids, I will hurt you.


----------



## AlexS

Stan I feed Ani hist, can you get that there? 

AniMed AniHist Antihistamine (20 oz.)


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ OMG are each of those dots from a tick??!! I am so sorry, poor baby! 

Well hello everyone. I have been so busy the last few days, I have not had time to type and comment but just read. 

Been helping with family ranch business stuff. They host farm tours once a year and we help them with that. Glad it is over. Today I actually got to take a nap, only to be waken up by a phone call from my fil saying the horses were out and he shut our front gates. Gah!!!

I went out only to find the whole yard in disarray and the horses playing in the sprinkler! I chuckled but really was not happy. Too funny to see tho as it goes around my mare starts putting her mouth on it and drinking from it! 

They ate my ornamental grasses down to nubbins and ripped them out of the dirt. Chewed open the new bag of horse treats and ate some. Ate all the apples that were left in the bucket that I use for treats (picked from a tree up the street), ate the beet pulp that was soaking for tonights meal. Drug Kinleys water trough out of his stall. I now call them Bonnie and Clyde.

I guess I am lucky, there were not many apples left in the bucket, they didn't get into the large container of beet pulp pellets. All the supplements were still in the truck since I just got them this morning. And they didn't run off. I say this is all my fault because I moved them and forgot to move their water  but dang, they should have been able to go 5-6 hrs without, right??? Anyway, what a day! 

Need to get some riding in tomorrow before I go crazy!

:wave:


----------



## AlexS

Melinda, your horses had a party, you were just not invited. 

Glad they didn't get into too much.


----------



## nvr2many

Bah ha hahahaha! That made me lol. I wonder if the sprinkler was the beer bong, lol.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It's been real busy here, too. WE bought a container & it was delivered Thursday. We had an enclosed trailer, that was borrowed for storage, so we emptied that out & it is gone already. I have been going through the stacked boxes in the house, finding things, repacking & then out into the container they go. Tomorrow I go to town to get the money for a wood stove & Sunday we have a road trip to go see it & get it, it's a combination wood & pellet stove & should work very well for us. Last night I also bought a sewing machine, my old one breaks a lot of needles, so I hope this one is better. Our road trip is over to Payson about 300 miles-I just dread the unloading of the stove as it weighs about 450 pounds-not fun. WE might have to get our second container real soon-LOL. We are going to be doing quite a bit of remodeling and need storage for our things & the stuff we buy for the projects.

Wishing you all a great W/E!


----------



## tjtalon

Grand Wizard @ Help fixed my log-in issue..but now it's backwards. Pg 1 (1208) is today,but it's backwards; as in: I scroll down,& the times of posts regress. That's ok,@ least can log on w/out going to another year. Alice Through The Looking Glass?! 'Nother oddity in my odd life. Perhaps I should re-read the book, for some clues! As for books;love to have the real thing in my hands,as am a reader, but would like a Kindle,that would be fun. I did read "Tao of Equess" (sp?) some yrs ago,remember liking it very much.

Lori's post w/the u-tube video "Letter From Your Horse": thought I was going to just tear up,but honestly began to truly cry. Felt like something broke up abit in my heart..maybe the frozen thing I built over the past years, when I shut down the possibility of being around horses. Hope so. Thanks,Critter.


----------



## Roadyy

NM71, hope Rainn heals quickly and her skin condition looks a lot better from that pic. I always enjoy the silent treatment from the MIL, albeit we usually get along better than her and DW.

Stan, if it looks worse in person than in those pics then I feel terrible for Bugs. Hopefully he will be comfortable enough to let you keep treating it as it gets more and more soothing with each application.

Alex, those nest don't prohibit any work by the equipment as they are in the top of the light poles. There are actually 2 babies in that nest.

You see that yellow thing just to the left of the section of the boat? That is what we use to move the sections around the yard. The cranes pic the unit up and sit it on that then it is driven around the yard to it's next resting place or down to the area to weld it to the other units.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Actually Rainn is permanently lame, as she had a wire accident years before I had her. She's with me to retire. She can be ridden minimally. Her front ankle has scar tissue, so walking on uneven surfaces causes her pain.

This is why I started her on MSM.....come to find she must be allergic, and why she lost so much hair....:--(

I have a bit of bute, but only use that if we go for long scheduled rides....if anyone else has suggestions for pain management....that would be appreciated. She loves to be used.

MSM is OFF the docket....


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan you are doing the right thing by being forceful with this. You are looking out for your wifes health, and she needs to know.
> 
> Any man who tells me what to do, better have a good reason for it, you do.
> 
> My neighbors heard it, don't worry about that. Nothing will anger me more than someone coming at the kids - stand back - I will get them Mamma Bear style, I could hurt someone and so took the time to clam myself first.
> 
> I asked Brad, what if it were our own kids, and he just did a big belly laugh. So he knows.
> 
> Don't mess with my kids, I will hurt you.


Not my wife Alex its a friend.


----------



## Stan

Rick the photo does not show how bad it is. The **** things have feed off of him all the way up to his forlock. He is so raw I can't put a halter on him and a bit is out of the question so no riding for a while. That is unless I try bare back and hang onto his mane.

Not sure how Bugs would take that.
I might use a crash test dummy first. I wonder, would Alex like a trip to NZ. I'm going to feel some pain from that one. 

Considering spraying out the grass and weeds at my place and getting in contractors to turn the soil over and reseed with alfalfa, grass, and clover mix. We are in for another drought this coming summer, the high pressure systems are coming in from Tasmania already. Thats the same as the last few years and coming in from down south they tend to push the rain that is coming down from the tropics away.

Alfalfa is fairy drought resistant as is some of our broader leef feed so it might help the feed situation over this summer. I look at our paddocks and they are a lush green, but its broard leaf ground hugging weeds. Over the past 3 years of the drought conditions the weeds have gotten a good hold and with year number 4 looming there is no way the grass will re-generate without help. Another reason I think the dry weather is about to start is the ticks. Normally they don't cause a problem until the end of August beginning September but the little *******s have started eating in July.

Well its 2-47 am Sunday morning and I can't sleep so I thought i'd bleat about the weather instead.

And on a leaving note. The ticks are early, the nights are getting shorter, and we all know what the means for those living in the north of this ball we inhabit. But in the south the start of my riding and speedo season is only 6 to 8 weeks away.

Cheers all. 

Speedos: not a good look:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck with the grass growing on your property. Is it possible to treat your friends property for ticks? Do you have access to fowl there like chickens and Guineas to eradicate the ticks and fleas? Between our ducks, chickens and geese we have not had any issues with fleas or ticks even with all the tall grass and weeds from all the rain as well as lack of mower. I'm borrowing my old Snapper ride on mower from the church tomorrow. I donated it to them when I got the Scott's( John Deere) one that was much bigger.


----------



## Celeste

Guineas or chickens in the yard will help keep the ticks down for sure.


----------



## Koolio

*Back on the grid.*

Not horse-related, but an update none the less...

After a week of motorcycling in the Yukon and into Alaska, we are finally back to civilization. Although it was an ambitious trip (over 6000 km in 7 days), but we also saw some amazing sights. Dawson City truly is the "land of the midnight sun". We rode into Alaska from Dawson over the Top of the World Highway. It feels like you are on the top of the world as you can see out for what seems like forever in all directions. I have never felt so small and insignificant in such a vast and wild place. The bears, caribou, moose, mountain sheep, mountain goats and wild buffalo all added to the ambiance.

We also rode up the Dempster Highway a ways to Tombstone National Park to see where the forest gives way to the sub-arctic tundra. The view was beyond spectacular. Had we not left all of our belongings at the campsite in Dawson, I would have liked to continue to the Arctic Circle.

Once my butt recovers from being in the saddle for 7 days straight, I will sit down and catch up on what is going on in the thread and post some pictures. I hope everyone had a great week!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you had a great time ,minus the numb buttocks. lol

Can't wait to see some pics of the trip...


----------



## Koolio

Here are a few pics of our Yukon trip.

Me and my trusty steed entering the Yukon.










The Top of the World



























Tombstone National Park up the Dempster Highway



























More eye candy along the Alaska Highway


----------



## Koolio

A couple more...

Whitehorse, Yukon









Downtown Whitehorse at midnight










Downtown Dawson City









The Yukon River Paddlewheeler









Dawson after midnight









And a little local poetry...

There are strange things done 'neath the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold...

From the Creation of Sam McGee by Robert Service


----------



## Roadyy

Those are beautiful scenes. Thank you for sharing. WOW!!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Those are beautiful scenes. Thank you for sharing. WOW!!


You are welcome. Pictures cannot even come close to capturing how beautiful it is.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Good luck with the grass growing on your property. Is it possible to treat your friends property for ticks? Do you have access to fowl there like chickens and Guineas to eradicate the ticks and fleas? Between our ducks, chickens and geese we have not had any issues with fleas or ticks even with all the tall grass and weeds from all the rain as well as lack of mower. I'm borrowing my old Snapper ride on mower from the church tomorrow. I donated it to them when I got the Scott's( John Deere) one that was much bigger.


 
Chickens is a good idea, would need a few of them. The paddock is a roadside paddock and a roadside gate We keep it chained so as to discourage those that want things for free.

Rick, no spray for ticks and one of the problems is the grass was a little high so the horses are easely infected. We want rain which washes off any lotion I put on the horse to discourage the ticks. All this because we are having bad growing conditions at my place.

Our lifestyle block is only 5 acres but had good feed growth. I had two steers 9 sheep plus Savannah my first horse. We got rid of one of the steers and added Patches to the mix and the sheep numbers dwindled down to 5 in the winter with the lambs from that 5 going into the freezer. In the summer had to top the paddocks to keep the grass length down. Small acreage but high grass yeld.

Now after so many years of summer drought conditions I can hardly feed one horse and 3 sheep. I should be able to feed 2 horses at the least and have to top. Grass growth in this reagon was around a 15 day turnaround now its months. The world she is changing.

Cant use the chickens we would need an awful lot and its not my property. But I am going to put the idea forward


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Still lurking.

Koolio - I'm very jealous of your trip.


----------



## AlexS

Koolio, your trip looks amazing!!! Thank you for sharing the photos. 

Hey Stan, pay for my trip, and I will be your crash test dummy.  

I was using the bathroom today upstairs, and there is loud angry knocking on the door. I assumed it was my idiot neighbors, so I came flying down the stairs. 

It's someone who wants our woodpile for free. I politely declined, and he said, he burns wood all winter. Erm so do we, that's why we have the wood pile. 

I swear there are not many brain cells in my town. 

But good news, there's been no word from my neighbor. Nothing was said to the kids all day.


----------



## tjtalon

Just been reading posts,via my "backwards mirror" (did reply to Wizard,after I'd done another password,as advised, re the backwards issue, that the techs can have my password if they like,to see what I'm referring to. It is a bit weird,'tho can live w/it to get on.)

Wanted to do a BTW to Stan: I read & paid close attention to your post re the woman letting Bugs snuggle up on her face. I know have more understanding of my instructor's msg of "don't get in my space" (which have heard before,but didn't quite understand the why; now I do, thanks to you stating it so clearly).

I'm actually not quite sure @ this point how horses actually do show affection, as am trying to read what they are REALLY doing. But..will allow no one to "be sweet" on my face,neck,shoulders now, for sure. Addie tried mutual grooming, but didn't allow him to do that.

Manure mucking is really being an education on being around these guys. I am learning alot. Last Monday Rosie (a truly sweet,empathic & sensitive mare) wanted to get around me to get to Janice w/the food, & I did...wield my rake! & tossed up my arms, & hollered @ her "NO ROSIE!! Get back!!"". &, she did. Hah. Janice was amused,but pleased.

Thanks,Stan. Have no wish to get my face ripped off. I really do want to understand these guys,as much as I want to learn to finally really learn how to ride.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Going on a road trip tomorrow. We are going to get a wood & pellet stove combination. It has a 100 lb. hopper & a beautiful etched glass door-elk, trees, mountains. In town today a roadside rug seller had a beautiful rug with...1 majestick elk,& trees, & a mountain-it's now on the floor of the room that will have the stove. It's almost 300 miles to get it, then we will come home a different way & hit the Costco in Prescott-it's all new places to me & DH.

Hope it all goes well. 

AlexS-Yes, dry stacked wood is better than money in the bank-winter will be here before we know it.


----------



## tjtalon

...and: any & all of you, would like your input: how do horses show affection? A study question for me.


----------



## Ladytrails

It's been a strange week. Monday morning DH's 87 year old mother died in her sleep in the nursing home so this has been a week of funeral planning and activities. It was a blessing that she went peacefully, having not been ill (other than dementia and some high blood pressure) and not distressed, although her dementia had gotten worse over the prior week. We saw her for a good long visit on Friday evening, just 48 or so hours before her passing. That was a blessing for us, as DH was comforted by the fact of that recent visit. 

Tuesday evening I rushed home from funeral home to pick and freeze sweet corn. In putting a tray of bags of corn into the freezer, couldn't get the door shut and pulled it out to start over with a smaller sized tray. Knocked out the carton of ice cream which fell onto my little toe, breaking the skin and breaking the toe...so that put a stop to wearing closed-toe shoes with a dress to the funeral. Thursday evening after returning from visitation at near midnight, I did chores and noticed some bumps on the neck and shoulders of Sam, the MFT gelding, Carefully inspected, no distress, no blood, nothing that made me concerned and I wrote it off to some weeds that he might have been into, as the horses had been moved to a fresh paddock for better grazing just the day before. Yesterday, still nothing of note other than the minor itchies. This morning, urticaria bumps all over his body and raw oozing areas on his right hind gaskin and a plate-sized area forward of his sheath. Huge swellings on his belly and sheath, and he just looked ill and miserable, with rapid breathing and a 106 temp. Called the vet who was there within the hour, and diagnosed him with a hypersensitivity reaction to fly bite dermatitis. He had a couple of doses of steroids and anti-inflammatories by IV route, and has corticosteroids by mouth for the next 5 days. Hopefully we can keep the raw areas from becoming infected, and the flies off of him. She said he should bounce back in a day but to watch for pigeon fever from 2 weeks to 2 months from now; she said that most of the cases of pigeon fever they had seen last year (which were rampant here in the Midwest with the drought) were preceded by episodes of fly bite dermatitis. :-( A bright spot for the weekend - the kids came home with spouses for the funeral and the weekend. We are expecting our first grandchild, a girl, in December and it was fun to see our DIL and the baby bump.... DH's brother and family were here for dinner tonight to catch up with their cousins, and a good time was had by all. The littlest one, 2 years old, got to ride the pony and feed the sheep, and many pictures were taken. The circle of life continues....

Alex, that is a lot of spaghetti. Reminds me when, as a young teen on the farm, I had to cook for the hay crews! Cooked all morning for them to chow it all down in 20 minutes, LOL. Glad to hear that the boys are settling, and hopefully you have settled down the neighbors. As for the customary cues for a spin, I believe it is to have light contact on outside rein, hold inside rein up toward your chest with light contact, and add some (inside?) leg. I tend to agree with Celeste that he may have been being bad, rather than doing a great response to a spin cue, although it's certainly possible that someone had put a hair trigger on that horse. If you ask if a western trained horse has been used for cutting or reining, that generally tells you that they have those quick movements. Most of the rest of western horses do not. 

Nicker, glad to hear of your nice ride on Jay today. Sounds great! and I'm glad you're feeling better. 

It's late and I know I've forgotten several posters, sorry!


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> ...and: any & all of you, would like your input: how do horses show affection? A study question for me.


My horse tends to want to nuzzle me, I know he wouldn't out and out bite, but he might nip. I don't have that level of trust in him. So he gets pushed away when he brings his mouth around me. 

So how he shows it, he's happy to see me when I arrive, and will come running, I rarely treat, so I know it's me, he's happy to see. Or I let him put his head the length of my body. He will drop his head, and hold it there. 

Whatever terms you have, they will find a way that's ok with the terms. 

Also when my car arrives, his head pops up from grazing.


----------



## tjtalon

LadyTrails; Good grief,that you even had the time & hear to "like" my post. So much in a day..I can't even say. Hope your horse gets okay. Blessings on dealing with the family loss. Hard, no matter how expected. Good was peaceful.

Thanks,Alex. I'll put that in my head. I've learned to never do treats 'till all done w/everything, & Tommy back in his pen. Hoping to build a good rapport w/him...I'd love to meet his owner. Will study your tips.

Hugs to Ladytrails. Hugs to you all.


----------



## tjtalon

btw..did google "how horses show affection",so looked @ some things...but really mostly want to hear from my friends here. Is more real...no hurrries, it's a study. Thanks again,Alex, you gave me a good start.


----------



## AlexS

Welcome TJT, I don't have many answers, maybe some? I would really advise against treats though, as you want the horse coming to you for the sole reason that it's you, and not the treat. 

People think I am mean, as I don't treat my horse. My horse comes to me 90% of the time, and he is coming to me, for me. Others that treat get horses coming all the time, but remove the treat, and I would wonder about their numbers. 

I prefer my numbers, it's for me, not the treat.


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> ...and: any & all of you, would like your input: how do horses show affection? A study question for me.


They don't show affection in the same way that a dog would. When they nicker when they see you, when they let you catch them, when they stand calmly while you groom, saddle etc., those are signs of affection. If you want tail wagging and kisses, a dog is a better bet. But when you build a relationship with a horse, and he responds to you while you ride so that the two of you work like one spirit, that is a relationship.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I wonder about this whole affection thing.(I might P someone off)

I like AlexS statement about the horse comes to me and drops his head.
I think this horse knows the pecking order and at that time AlexS was leader.

Then there is the time when the horse comes to you to test the pecking order.
This could be in the form of nudging, nipping your clothes, biting, etc...
When this occurs I will usually pinch their nostril and they stop or back up one step.
I feel that I just established the order by my reaction and they yielded.

Celeste's last post made some key points about relationship.

I have even seen my horses grooming one another I will call it.
This may go on with nibbles on their neck or near their mane.
After 15 minutes it may end with a nip and one moves off.
Was this grooming or a casual test of the order?

"while you ride so that the two of you work like one spirit"
Celeste pointed out a handler/animal relationship quite well.

I don't so much agree with all these huggy kisses stories about one's horse.
My daughter is thirteen, we have taught her to ride, she has felt a little pain
though never really been injured other than pride.
I am happy to say she does not look for affection from them like a dog.

Stepping down from soapbox.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick peek before day-off duties...thanks Alex,Celeste,Maryland Rider. Already have alot of food for thought (& none in my hand! Janice has me give Tommy one cookie after he's back in his pen,after all his work is done,as a reward). Yes,establishing a relationship is what I'm after,but it has to the right one,w/me as #1 when Tommy & I are together, (even tho he's not my horse,but same rule follows.)

Nope, no dog behavior,that one I've got. & have always wondered about the "huggy kissy stories". Something just didn't seem right. I'll look for the head drop & listen for the knicker. Janice has already taught me that stroking the shoulder,not the head,is the best way to say hello (& one day she & I were in a pen w/buddies mare & gelding; I was talking to her & paying attention to the gelding. The mare swung her hindquarters to me,& Janice had me instantly correct her,saying that she was mad @ not being center of attention,& just disrespected me...so now I watch for that.)

& realize from Maryland, that when I intuitively wouldn't let Addie mutual-groom me,I did the right thing (& this is the little guy that can't be let out in pasture w/the group,as he'll round up the mares & pick fights w/the other geldings...so,he very well could've been placing me somewhere in his "order)..hmmm..

Really want to read these guys for real. Oh, & in reading google-stuff last night,kept seeing the lean to nostrils thing & "breathing each others air". Somehow that feels like an invitation to having my face bit. Thoughts on that? Seems like there's alot of airy-fairy out there,& I want to have the real. You'all would really like Janice,she's Natural Horsemanship w/out the fluff.


----------



## tjtalon

Hmmm..Alex: do you think I should skip the after-work cookie reward to Tommy? or keep doing it because it's now long-learned behavior (way before me).

Oh! Funny story to share: Janice told me last week that one day the week before,Fire (a tawny colored gelding) got out of his pen on someone cleaning,headed for the tack shed (where the grain..& cookies!..are kept),pushed open the door & got right inside. it's not a large shed,by any means. Janice said she had an interesting time figuring how to get in the shed to get him turned around & out! (while a group of girls are outside,rolling w/laughter). That must've been a sight!


----------



## AlexS

I don't treat my horse, my treats are my pats and praise, but most people do. I think a treat after work, is fine and won't do any harm. 

I don't share air with horses, nor allow them to groom or nuzzle me. I too think it's dangerous. Honestly it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I've Ben thinking about your question all morning as I worked with my own two....I think Celeste summed up,exactly what I was going to say....I look for more of a RELATIONSHIP with my horses than lovey-dovey things. Yes, mine will nicker and come to,the fence when I call. I think like children, with the relationship, comes respect! With that respect comes TRUST from your horse, and with that trust they will stand as you groom, carry you through various obstacles, and nicker when they see your car pull up the driveway. . There's your love.

That being said....relationships and trust do not happen over night. I've gone over twice a day everyday since I've brought JayJay home in June. I do something with him everyday, whether treat his feet, groom, or ride.....I NOW feel like he's beginning to trust me....it was actually yesterday that I passed through the field to work in the woods that he walked beside me and followed me along the fence line.... When he saw me coming out of the woods, an hour later, he came back to the fence line and followed me back. I had zero food! 

To see if he was 'hooking up' with me for sure, I would play a game and stop walking...he would stop, I would start, he would.:lol::lol: it's a cool relationship we are building....actually one I'm so excited about we might mention it in book #2 bc it SO relates to children! :wink: ( Rainn on the other hand kept an eye on us...but kept eating grass! :lol: she's just like that!)

As for the snack thing...I treat my horses, always have with all our horses.( my family has had them for years.). Sometimes I show up with carrots, apples, or corn husks....sometimes I give them right then, sometimes I wait and give them when I leave...sometimes I show up with NOTHING!

That being said, I haven't ever had a biter, BUT again...I've developed a healthy, respectful relationship with all of my horses and do not allow disrespectful behavior!

As a person coming back into horses, I can tell you you are going to get a LOT of different advice on what is right or wrong.....listen to it all, but ultimately you'll have to decide what works safely for you! 

Have a great day!


----------



## FaydesMom

To me, nickering when she see's me, coming to meet me at the gate, choosing to follow me around the pasture when she could just stay put and continue eating...these all tell me she wants my company. That, to me, is her showing affection.

And I know it's not about getting treats, since sometimes I have treats, sometimes not. Sometimes I'll even carry treats that Fayde can see, but I don't give her any.


----------



## roseann

Finally managed to download some photos from my camptrip.


----------



## roseann

Here are a few more. The Last ones shows part of the bikers that made my friend and I change our minds about riding the main trial that day. There were about 30 bikers in that group.


----------



## roseann

Please check out the seconfld photo in the first set of photos. In the upper right corner, in the clouds. What is that thing????
We did not see or hear anything, nor did the horses. We were still quite some distance from camp and any roads. Besides the fact we are way up on top of a mountian.


----------



## corgi

Rosanne, you caught yourself a UFO!!!

Seriously, I have no idea what that is. Any possibility it was a white bird?

I haven't posted in about a week, but have been lurking and enjoying everyone's posts. It would be impossible to give shout outs to everyone, just know that I really enjoy reading everyone's thoughts, adventures, and questions.

In my part of the world, I cantered bareback for the first time on Wednesday...on purpose!:lol:

I did the barn chores tonight...feeding, turnout, mucking stalls, and putting down fresh bedding. It was my first time and all I have to say is...

OMG! That is hard work!!!!

I am not going to be able to move tomorrow. Even my feet hurt. 

But the BO is knocking $20 off my board next month for filling in tonight and I may end up picking up a regular night this fall because I want to move up to stall board for Isabella this winter. They stall the horses at night and let them out during the day in the winter. Last year, they ended up putting Isabella into a stall two different nights because she was shivering so bad despite a heavy weight blanket and she can't afford to shiver any weight away. Stall board is an extra $100 a month so if I can do barn chores one night a week, that could make up most of the increase. We wil see if I can even move tomorrow before I make that decision!

I took a video for all of you tonight! Here is a introduction to the horses in Isabella's field. It was a beautiful night and I couldn't resist walking out there tonight to take some pics! Once you see this video, you will see why new barn help has so much trouble telling the horses apart!


----------



## Celeste

I liked the UFO, but I like the horses better.


----------



## Celeste

What color is the beautiful horse?

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=246609&stc=1&d=1375654571


----------



## roseann

Celeste, I was told sooty palamino. She is very unique. I love the new patterns that seem to emerge overnight. She is chocolate brown on her legs and belly and golden above with a very traditional palomino blonde tail. I love her grey mane and do wish her tail matched.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Had so many kids playing basketball today at the house, as I currently have 5 and at least 4 or 5 neighbor kids came over. Am happy to report that my neighbor kept his mouth shut, and nothing was said to the kids. 

The 2 respite kids go home tomorrow, they are good kids, but just in volume level, having 5 is loud. Am ready for it to quieten down again. 

My three are all doing great. All really well behaved, and just great young men to be around. Kids 1 & 3 are doing football, camp starts next week. I am so praying that they both are on the same team. It will be a nightmare for me if one is Varsity and the other JV. 
I think it might also get tricky if one is first team, and the other second. I am hoping this all ends well.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I was using the bathroom today upstairs, and there is loud angry knocking on the door. I assumed it was my idiot neighbors, so I came flying down the stairs.
> 
> 
> Alex. I have concerns for you.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Roslyn went and applied medication to Bugs today. Bugs is a mess and even SWMBO agreed so he must be bad. She will visit daily and apply soothing ointment to his face untill friday then I'm taking him to the vet. He needs to have something to take the itch out and have time to heal. No riding for a while but he will be at home for four days so I will have time for some ground work.

And TJ how do I know my horse is showing me affection. And I don't give treats. I stoped doing that after Savannah tried to bite me for not having a treat for her. Treats are thrown into the feed bucket or placed on the ground.

Affection, they stand by me head down and back leg raised in a relaxed stance. They allow me to ride without objection. They don't bite me, kick me, or buck. But most of all they follow me around, that tells me he is happy to be with me and trusts me.

The sure fired thing is when I am leaning on him, arm around his neck and he lifts his front hoof and plants it on my foot with just enough weight so I can not get my foot out. :shock: Then swings his head around, looks at me, then lifts his foot off of mine.:twisted: At that moment I know he has just shown me affection.

Nah, it was my cursing and threatening to get 12gage out and exercise him that made Bugs move his hoof. But the one thing I do know is if I pushed or tried to wiggle my foot out from under he wound have applied more weight, and he would have only been playing with me.

Affection from a 1400 pound horse can leave a lasting memory.:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Cheers all and get out there and ride for the summer is heading my way.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Cheers all and get out there and ride for the summer is heading my way.


do I ever say anything other than Shuddup to you? That means our winter is coming. Sigh.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> do I ever say anything other than Shuddup to you? That means our winter is coming. Sigh.


 
I think you said hello once, way, way back.:lol:


----------



## Stan

*The thought for today*

*'OLD' IS WHEN...** 
Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot.
*


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Day off, here.

I'm off for a motorcycle ride and meeting the family for a picnic at a local park. 

Ev's trainer is away and Ev is "not allowed" to ride Marcus until the trainer returns. We've been up to exercise him and I suspect we'll be making a couple of trips this week for more free schooling.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

DH is off for the week, so the first few days are ours..so jotting something down quick.

Rosanne, I believe that silent thing in the sky is a little hover thingy(very scientifi, huh?). That shoots pictures and video. A survalance thing. If moms DH has lifted the 'silent treatment' from me :lol::lol: I'll ask him. He's into all the dooms day/ government stuff. He is sure to know! Was this in a state or national park?

Loved all the pics Rosann, just beautiful, beautiful,country!! I want to get back out that way. If they ever close my school.....I'm packing up my horses and heading WEST! 

Corgi, loved the video! I used to ride my QH backward as a kid! You go girl!! Have fun!!!! That's what it is all about!! Oh.....and as far as the chores....the benefits out way the sore muscles....I can now go back to school and not worry about the flapping under arm when I erase the board!!:rofl: I've never had biceps til now!

Had to share this next photo. I was about to leave corn husks out in the pasture. Everyone was munching on hay, so no worries....rainn's stall door was open, Jays was shut, but not latched....but like I said, they were busy munching....I dropped the bag where you see it bc I forgot something, when I returned......BUSTED!!!! :rofl::rofl: I blame Rainn!:lol: she is such a bad influence on Jay. He does what she does, so he must have seen her munching and pushed his door open. Hahaha. These two crack me up!!

Have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh completely forgot!

I found what JayJay is terrified of......little men on little horses!:shock:

We were riding yesterday and a little Amish boy comes galloping at breakneck speed towards us on his little black pony. Jay is looking, looking, looking.....I'm preparing.....I holler, " please walk your pony!" He can't hear anything but the thundering sound of his pony's hooves.

Well, Jay has no clue what this tiny tornado is, so he spins around and TAKES OFF! Luckily he is easy enough to bring to a stop. I turn him around and the boy is sitting there. I said, please walk your pony passed us.....Jay is looking and snorting.....What IS that? He's saying....Once they get beside us, Jay seems to realize he's another equine....and gets curious.:lol::lol:

We get down the road a little ways and I notice my legs are a quivering!!! :lol: and they did for a long time! Phew! That was quite an adventure! I thank my pony Teapot for taking off with me as a kid as often as she possibly could.....gave me the ability to spin nicely with Jay! Hahaha

Over and out.......:wink:


----------



## Farmchic

NM that picture cracks me up! So cute!

I can't remember now what everyone posted (going to blame it on the paint fumes) but I love all the pics and hearing/reading updates.

I'll probably get scolded but if you all saw how affectionate I am with my horses you would be rolling your eyes for sure. My one gelding that was born with me is super spoiled and knows he is going to get a kiss on the nose every time I walk by. My new foal well there's no hope for her, she has already taken a nap on my lap :shock: I know, I know. I am careful and I know my horses very well. I do only feed treats in their feeders because I know that can go south quickly. I've learned to be quick to get on to them if they cross the line and they are not normally nearly as friendly with others as they are me and they know what they can and can't get by with. I wouldn't change those early morning kisses and soft nuzzles of horse breath on me for anything. 

Well I'm off to paint.


----------



## Koolio

AnotherHorseDad said:


> Day off, here.
> 
> I'm off for a motorcycle ride and meeting the family for a picnic at a local park.
> 
> Ev's trainer is away and Ev is "not allowed" to ride Marcus until the trainer returns. We've been up to exercise him and I suspect we'll be making a couple of trips this week for more free schooling.


Have a great (and safe) ride! What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Critter sitter

HI everyone.
Sorry Crazy busy And the Crappy internet. Hopefully my hotspot will be here tomorrow and I'll be better. 

I have pictures to share sorta I hope I can post them all with this slow Crap.
First here I am atop one of them there English contraptions this is Atillia he is the new boarders horse She begged me to ride him. I was sleep deprived and look terrible...



here is that saddle I got Super Cheap.
Anyone know the best way to soften up leather?










We have Co Fair and horse show this week so be forwarned I will be Nutty Crazy


And Melinda the kittens go in to get vetted and fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Critter sitter

nicker That picture Cracks me up!!!


----------



## Celeste

There are several things you can do to revive that saddle. One thing to think about is that you will want to not just oil the top, but you need to oil the underside where there is raw leather. It is so dry that it will probably suck up multiple coats.

My Daddy used to use castor oil on old leather. He said that it was the best for dry rotted stuff. 

I have used gallons and gallons of Lexol over the years.

I bought some non-oily neetsfoot oil and it took off some of the finish of the saddle. I would suggest using anything that you use in a small place to see how it does. 

There is no telling how much oil that saddle will take. At least your hands will be all smooth and soft when you get done rubbing it in.


----------



## Critter sitter

Amen to that Celeste I actually bought it as a project to help a friend fix up. I am going to make him do most of the work lol


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I love that picture.Their expressions are priceless. 

Thanks very much,everyone,for all the advice on "what is affection?" Re FarmChic: am thinking you know your horses; me,I'm way too green to know the difference yet between a nuzzle & a"can I dominate you?" Like I've been told,a relationship takes a long time to build. Stan, I will try to avoid 1400# of love...but had a nice thing happen,when I went into "my" Tommy's pen to clean.He walked up to me & I stroked his shoulder & said hello; he turned his head & just laid it gently along my thigh (hip to knee,that's how big is head is).No nuzzle,no pushing,just a BIG eye turned up @ me looking gentle.

Completed my duties (didn't have to do middle pens/stalls,as 1st half of front hadn't been cleaned yesterday..dang,that stuff gets heavy when it's wet!),then took a short break.Janice's Summer camp kids couldn't come today,so she said I could get Tommy for a lesson.Groomed him good while he ate his grain,then took him to tacking post for his bareback pad & bridle (no bit..I don't get bits & saddles yet,which is fine w/me & good for me).And:!!

Did a whole hour!! (pats on back,incoming...) By myself. Remembered how to hold my hands on the reins,how to open my hip joints,how to sit on my seatbones,how to...enjoy myself,& just get into it.Walked Tommy 'round the round pen several times,both directions (& turned him to keep him from going to Janice). Then she had me walk him in a serpentine thru barrels(where I learned how to keep his attention, as Tommy is relaxed,& likes slow,&,well,wanted to sniff the barrels).Then we had a lesson of..sharp turning? Janice has an L-shaped thing of poles on the ground, so I started to learn how to get his hip under him,do my leg on him,& "open the gate" w/corresponding rein. Both directions,although Janice found he's tight on the left direction. Whew!

I had to get off a few minutes & do a yoga#stretch on my legs/hips.Used muscles that are long unaccustomed..but got back on,& Janice had me get Tommy into a faster walk,as he has such a long stride,& she wanted me to really get into his movement (& said don't be scared if he breaks into a little trot,because he'll stop trotting quick..because he just does likes to walk!) He didn't go into a trot,but almost. I did get him going,& urged the movement.

My hips will forgive me in a day or so; it was good for them. There's my long Monday story! Janice took pictures on her cell phone(she had me go into the pasture around the pen,to go back to the tack shed),as I said you guys want pics of me ON Tommy. She'll send them to my email eventually!

I have one more work week before my vacation; a whole week away from work,YAY! Will go clean next Monday as usual, maybe get a short time in on Tommy,but Janice scheduled me Aug 15 Thursday for a lesson (I'll be there 9:30a) w/out having poo-duty first.

I'm pooped. I'm really happy.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW..I gave Tommy his cookie in his grain-pen after all was done,instead of my hand. He isn't my horse,but he'll be my school horse for quite awhile,so figured: my hands aren't food.

Janice found a little bloody scrape on his right front (dang,I don't know the term); back of his ankle. She thinks he must've hit himself w/a back hoof when we were working. She cleaned it up,& put on antiobiotic salve,then a creme to keep the flies away. He does have a big stride. I'll keep a look-out for that.


----------



## tjtalon

grain-pan,not pen. Figure you figured that..!


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> And Melinda the kittens go in to get vetted and fixed tomorrow.


YAY!! Let me know if there is anything I need to be doing on my end.


----------



## Ladytrails

Alex, glad the neighbor found his itty bitty brain and used it. Also glad your boys made you proud! 

TJ, what a great day! The back of ankles is probably the pastern (right above the hoof) or the fetlock (bony ankle part). When they overstride and step on themselves with their back feet it's called striking. Now you have the right terms to use! I think Tommy's in love with you...the head-on-the-hip horsie hug is really special. Even mine that I've had for years and years don't do that. Treasure it! 

Stan, I'm sorry to hear that Bugs is still eaten up. We had a run of hypersensitivity to fly bites here this weekend, and I have a lot of sympathy for what you've gone through with Stella's skin issues and now Bugs'. Ours seems to be resolving with steroids and fly spray, but it is scary and messy....and the poor horse looked miserable. 

Loving the stories. Keep 'em up! I'm grounded until my broken toe heals...so your riding is 'my riding' for a while!

More later...


----------



## Koolio

I was wondering how many people here blanket for flies?

We put full fly sheets with neck hoods and belly bands on all 4 of our horses every night now, and take them off every morning. I never used to, but over time we have acquired the blankets and now we use them every day. I used to think it was crazy blanketing for flies and now, I cannot imagine not doing it. The mosquitoes can get pretty bad at night causing the horses to run circles in the pasture right outside our bedroom window. At first we blanketed for our own comfort to avoid listening to thundering hooves all night. Now, I feel terrible for the horses if I am a half hour late getting their blankets on. I guess I have become a softie, or become one of THOSE crazy people who spends crazy amounts of time on seemingly silly tasks.

What do you do?


----------



## Stan

Ladytrails said:


> Alex, glad the neighbor found his itty bitty brain and used it. Also glad your boys made you proud!
> 
> TJ, what a great day! The back of ankles is probably the pastern (right above the hoof) or the fetlock (bony ankle part). When they overstride and step on themselves with their back feet it's called striking. Now you have the right terms to use! I think Tommy's in love with you...the head-on-the-hip horsie hug is really special. Even mine that I've had for years and years don't do that. Treasure it!
> 
> Stan, I'm sorry to hear that Bugs is still eaten up. We had a run of hypersensitivity to fly bites here this weekend, and I have a lot of sympathy for what you've gone through with Stella's skin issues and now Bugs'. Ours seems to be resolving with steroids and fly spray, but it is scary and messy....and the poor horse looked miserable.
> 
> Loving the stories. Keep 'em up! I'm grounded until my broken toe heals...so your riding is 'my riding' for a while!
> 
> More later...


Out of four horses two have reacted to the ticks and two did not.
Stella is at home. No anti tick collar this year and she looks great. her coat is shining and her disposition is good. And thats saying something for a mare but she looks a million dollars.

Bugs is in winter coat and looks like a wooly mamouth except for his face. I called in on my way home and checked him. What a mess, he is rubbing the hair out and opened the skin. We have plastered his open wounds with Manuka honey ointment in the hope this will ease the itch. He comes home on friday after the vet. And to make matters worse we had a phone call last night. There is a cattle drive on Saturday and I can't put a halter on Bugs and I doubt if he will improve enough by the weekend. His attitude is crap as well. Stood for me while I looked at one side of his face then when I tried the other he took off at high speed kicking and bucking. could not get near him again. Stella has no shoes and is still having trailer issues so I can't ride her on the drive. Why do we get involved with horses.


----------



## Stan

*New method for catching Bugs*









This method work for catching Stella so why not Bugs


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Had a real nice day with DH yesterday! Went to the outlets near here. Lots of Canadians! Did you guys have a holiday yesterday? I think we were the only Americans shopping!:lol::lol: we had a delishous lunch/ dinner out too.

Anyway...found my first day of school outfit! Yes, at 42, I still insist on a new outfit!!. We start with kids on the 26th.....:-|. I'm sure I'll get excited once I step back into the classroom....but I must admit, this has been one of THE best summers in a long time!

Well, the other day I said screw the back....and now it's wrecking havoc with me! I do this to myself at least once a summer!:evil: I think between bucket aerobics, trail maitanence, and purely being out of shape.....my lower back finally said enough.... last night I put an Asorbine jr. patch on...gosh those things work. I can only find them at the Dollar Tree. Now, i need to strenghten....ugh....it stinks getting 'old'. :wink:

So, I'm taking another day off from riding.:-(. 

Love the stories! Read everything! 

Oh, I don't blanket for flies, but I do spray everyday...have to bc of Rainn, but I feel so bad for them, I think I would anyway. Thot about investing in a fly sheet, but didn't know if they work....

Stan, I don't know of you can get it down there, but I swear by the Calm Coat. It smells good, Rainn stands to have it out on....which tells me it works! It's to relieve itching. Keeps the pests away too!

Have a good day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks,LadyTrails! I was thinking fetlock,but wasn't sure..& now I know Tommy "struck himself in his right front pastern"!

Hope everyone has a good week...& much luck to Stan w/all that..


----------



## Roadyy

Some great and sad posts over the last couple of days. Hope those with good news stay good and those with bad news get better.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> YAY!! Let me know if there is anything I need to be doing on my end.


still looking for a Ride. I need to get ahold of operation roger


----------



## Critter sitter

i have INTERNET!!!! YAY
I am so happy .. I hope the connection isn't to bad. 

Fair horse show starts tomorrow! I have to get horses ready tonight!!! OMG I have so much to do. 
And I had to take the kittens in to get fixed today. the drive was Crazy I do not like city driving. I almost was run off the road 2 times and some one about rearended me. 
Tomorrow we have to be at the fair grounds by 7 and I'm supposed to pick up the kittens at 7;15. they are going to let me come in when I can cause it is a hour and a few to get there from the fair grounds.
I have not had time to read everyones posts . I'm sorry  I have been so busy.

I hope you all have a great day And I will get pictures as I can to you of the show..

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## corgi

Just popping in for a moment to vent about work. It is only Tuesday and this has been one of the most trying weeks of my career.

Seriously, I am making people angry no matter what I do..and I end up getting angry myself. And when I get angry, I cry. I am not an emotional person and when I am sad, it takes a lot to make me cry, but when I get mad "Watch out!" , the tears start flowing.

And because I don't want anyone to see me cry....ever...i end up going out and getting in my car, letting it all out and then work the rest of the day looking like crap.

Yeah, it's been a fun two days at work.

Uhhhhgggggggggggggggg!

Sorry this isn't horse related, but just needed a quick diversion.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, I'm glad you have your Gore Web back and up to speed. I hope the fair goes well for y'all the rest of the week. Can't wait to see pics.


Ladona, I'm sorry to read about such a crappy start to your week. Just look forward to tomorrow and enjoy it as hump day. If need be you could always start it early when you get home from work this evening. Call your DH up and tell him your need to have Hump day start a few hours early. I have a hard time imagining him refusing to accommodate your need. 

Hope this helped put a quick smile on your face. Wipe those tears away and remember what you'll be doing when you get home and that all these things happening are just to improve the enjoyment of the pressure release this evening.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ladonna (((((HUGS)))))) I know how you feel I get the same way.. some toimes we just need to take a mental day. when I do that I go spend it with animals. they always make me smile


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick your a DORK!!! 
but we love ya!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick your a DORK!!!
> but we love ya!


I'm sure there is a point here, but I fail to see it...


----------



## corgi

Yep, that did put a smile on my face. Especially because if I actually did that my hubby would be in shock. LOL Thanks for the laugh! Speaking of hump day....

Has anyone seen the Geico commercial with the camel saying "guess what day it is?"

That one makes me giggle each time. Silly camel!

See, I am cheering up. It helped that my boss told me he had my back in this latest situation. Always good to have the support of the boss.


----------



## Roadyy

The camel commercial is what I thought of as soon as I thought of offering that advice. lol

Glad I could help.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Lori, I'm glad you have your Gore Web back and up to speed. I hope the fair goes well for y'all the rest of the week. Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> 
> Ladona, I'm sorry to read about such a crappy start to your week. Just look forward to tomorrow and enjoy it as hump day. If need be you could always start it early when you get home from work this evening. Call your DH up and tell him your need to have Hump day start a few hours early. I have a hard time imagining him refusing to accommodate your need.
> 
> Hope this helped put a quick smile on your face. Wipe those tears away and remember what you'll be doing when you get home and that all these things happening are just to improve the enjoyment of the pressure release this evening.


 
O/K I'll do it, i'll bite
Please explain. What is a HUMP DAY


----------



## corgi

Stan, up here, Wednesday is referred to as "hump day" because it means the week is over half over and you made it over the hump! It is all downhill from there!


----------



## corgi

Here you go Stan!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Koolio said:


> Have a great (and safe) ride! What kind of bike do you have?


I have an Aprilia Tuono.


The day was awesome. The motorcycle gods were smiling on me. I was blessed with no traffic and no performance awards. Met the family for a picnic and the girls had fun playing in the river. Saw a coupled of snakes. Topped it off by going for dinner and having a few margaritas.

Taking Ev to free school Marcus tomorrow.


----------



## tjtalon

I love the camel commercial..today was my "Monday",& it sucked pretty awesomely too ('tho didn't make me cry,Ladonna.., it wasn't as bad as your Monday..I don't cry when I'm mad,I cry when I've just...HAD IT..!) Sure hope yours got better. My Hump Day is Thursday...but today I came home & wrote on my calender "4 more days till vacation"..pant pant...This day made me feel like my SkyView days are a good dream I get to have once a week; like, are they real? Did I really do that? Lol, I guess.

I read each & every post,& wonder how you'all are doin' (& how you do it!)

PS LadyTrails: I will treasure that Tommy hug..I wasn't sure what it was. I do know,when I came 'round to his pen, he came up & looked at me,but I figured he was waiting for Janice & the little hay-wagon..which was likely also true,but maybe he was lookin' @ me,just for me,too. When I think of that hug, I can smell him in my nose. Guess I'm a bit in love too,then,huh?!

Hope everyone has good things happen the whole rest of this very odd week. As for me: I've decided a day away from the horses is a bunch of silliness, & I'm just going to relax (in the middle of today,I thought of that video(What We Learn From Our Horses) & "when you're angry...", & thought of Tommy, & I cooled off.

You guys are good for me.


----------



## Maryland Rider

After a little rain today we tried playing kick ball, didn't go over as planned.








Gaited boys in the lead! 








I've had enough!








Big red ball was kind of spooky.


----------



## Ladytrails

Quick question for all you horse friends - have you ever had a horse on steroids? Ours is on day 4, tapering the doses. Hubby said he seems lethargic, just somewhat subdued and his respirations are a little fast at 52-56/minute. I'm hoping this is just because he feels poorly from the fly bites and the steroids, which are powerful meds. We're watching for possible colic but he doesn't seem to be colicking - Temp 100, gut sounds that can be heard without a stethoscope, drinking at least moderately well (over 5 gallons since this afternoon), is interested in pelleted feed but not so much interested in hay. Passed manure, so not colicking, at least yet. If he'd had any other symptoms besides the elevated respirations and depressed attitude I would have called the vet already...


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Stan, up here, Wednesday is referred to as "hump day" because it means the week is over half over and you made it over the hump! It is all downhill from there!


 
Thats very interesting. I arrived at work this afternoon and with a smile on my face and spring in my step I yelled out. Great its hump day. 
I'm the only male in the office. 
The doctor said I will recover.:?

Funny how at the top of the world it means the week is half over, and at the bottom of the world, something else. 
Or have I been set up.


----------



## Roadyy

I reckon I should have added the perverted additive to that revelation to save you much recovery time. How many women did you..err. I mean are in your office? What will SWMBO think about the events that caused the need for recovery?


----------



## Roadyy

I got home yesterday to DW informing me that Little Man is back to his Houdini antics again. He found a low spot in the fence by the pond and came over into the yard for the nice tall grass I have been working on cutting. He must have done it when none of the other horses were about as they all just stood at the fence looking over at him.

I pulled the top of the fence back up where he folded the top six inches over then ran a line of wire across the top of the fence posts. Will see if he finds/creates a new spot when I get home. By the time I finished running the wire I was so drenched in sweat from the heat that I said screw cutting any grass and headed for a cold shower. I figured between working in the heat at work and finishing the day soaked in sweat from homework then I was done for the day.


Hope everyone has a great _hump_ day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Wierd Hump Day here....

It started well....back still painful, so no riding, but I don't like to let them sit, so I took both of them for a walk through my new trail. Wanted to see how each of them would react to crossing a creek!:shock: depending on what direction you cross, it's either low ground to high ground, or obviously vice versa.......

Rainn was first. From low to high, she walked into the creek and did a little hop up. Coming the other direction, I am glad I stood out of the way bc.....she jumped that creek like a little deer!:shock::shock::lol: I literally was like, " holy sh*t Rainn". Hahaha. The girl can fly!

jay on the other hand was a nice long legged gentleman and simply stepped in and out of the creek. Phew! Although rainn's hop would be fun.....not sure if this body could take it!:lol::lol:

I like to show them some things on the trail in hand to get an idea of how they may react.

Within that time, I received two calls from my dads DW. He was hallucinating. She was beside herself, so I went over. I too concurred on the hallucinations....as he thought he was on a boat!:shock: we called the ambulance. They found him to be very dehydrated.....and sent him home.....still not right:-x. Quiet so far, so maybe the IVs took affect.

Somehow, being the youngest, and the 'least favorite' in the family....I'm the one they call on....:-|go figure....oh well, I wouldn't feel right not being involved.:?

Great shots Maryland!!

very happy for you TJ!!

Have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share......


Ride'em Kitty!! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Just received a call that I didn't walk far enough down the fence toward where it meets the pond. I could have sworn that it was all lined with trees from where I stopped to the pond, but Little Man says "You can't keep a good man down" and found the next available clearing to come over. I'll get it corrected this evening.

Oh, on a broke note... They finally opened the new TSC here which is only 15 miles from the house rather than the next closest one at 48 miles away in the opposite direction. I jokingly told my pastor that I'm expecting to be kicked off the board soon because of it. He asked why and I told him that I didn't think the church would appreciate me explaining how they will have to contact TSC to collect my Tithes as they will have all my money now. lol

The wife and he simultaneously said I was banned from there without supervision.


----------



## corgi

Oh yes, TSC can be dangerous to the wallet. 5 years ago I had never stepped into one, now it is my favorite store. Even asked for a gift card for Christmas last year. I have bought a lot of my home decor for my western themed living room there. Who knew?? 

Nicker...Isabella insists on jumping creeks too. Definitely fun but have to watch out for the horn on a western saddle. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Oh yes, TSC can be dangerous to the wallet. 5 years ago I had never stepped into one, now it is my favorite store. Even asked for a gift card for Christmas last year. I have bought a lot of my home decor for my western themed living room there. Who knew??
> 
> Nicker...Isabella insists on jumping creeks too. Definitely fun but have to watch out for the horn on a western saddle. Learned that the hard way.


 
Rick to answer a question on hump day. I am the odd man out with 10 women in the office and SWMBO is sick so not taking to much notice of me.

Bugs according to Roslyn was a little better, he had stopped scratching his face however I need to see for myself. I'm leaving for work in the dark and returning in the same but Friday is vet day. Fore the horse not me.:shock:

Horn on the saddle. I too have jumped a creek with my first horse Savannah and it was a sight to behold. She was a large young horse and out of the blue over she went. I was greener than she and did very well i think landing back in the saddle a second or two after she landed. I believe I had a surprised look on my face and the pained look quickly followed as I came to that abrupt halt hitting the horn. I ride a tucker now High pommel, no horn.

After I recovered I was talked to by Jenny the leader of the trek and was told the reason we don't allow our horses to jump the creeks. Even after I explained I had no choice, Savannah was in control I just went along for the ride.

We don't allow our horses to jump creeks because of the soft earth where they land can cause them to fall. Makes sence when treking, also our low areas are bog and with what used to be a high rain fall country we spend a lot of time trekking wet areas. Thats why I wear yellow and black boots. So when I'm head down in the bog I can be found and SWMBO can pull me out.


----------



## Roadyy

The welding crew and most of the shipfitters got rained out at 1:30 and they are making me go home at 3 since they finally found me still here. lol

Guess I'll have time to get the fence fixed and maybe some grass cut to since it didn't appear to get any rain up at the house.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pics, Thanks.

Roadyy I really like the tug boat pics.

Hump day not so good, work has been a mess for three days now.
It's got to get better since it can't get worse.

I'm really bummed out every weekend has projected rain so I have not been camping.
Camping = Lots of riding, campfires, Crown, and cigars.
I need some good weekends or I will be forced to take off some weekdays.

Stan, I wish I could attend the cattle drive I would even bring you a horse if I could.
Any riding would be a blessing, I haven't been in three weeks this Sunday.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi all-sorry to hear that Fl is so hot & muggy. We are in the 90's' & dipping down to the 60's overnight, so not too bad. I just booked a week-long trip to see my sister next month, then after a day's rest, Hubs & I are going back to So Cal. to see our best friends there & go to the L. A. Co. Fair. Just a W/E trip, but we haven't seen them since Jan. of 2012,so we're looking forward to fun times. Also we will have a neighborhood Party for Labor Day on Aug 31-so busy times ahead. We are finally able to buy some furniture so I am finally able to unpack-love seeing more of my favorite things.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Phew busy day!! Day spent with the girls from work.

Did start the day out with a ride. It was super! Beautiful weather, and JayJay was a gentleman.. Have I mentioned how much I love my horses?

Well....I did it.....I went out tot the school.:? I spent from 3:30-6:00 putting up bulletin board backgrounds and putting away supplies.....now my work will never end.....once I start, I never stop.:-lol:

LT, I had Rainn on steroids in early summer for her fly bites. I didn't see much of a change in her either way.

TS is one of my favorite stores too! . It's quite close...about a mile!:shock: Roaddy, you'd be in trouble!! Lol

CCgirl, glad to hear things are going well for you. 

Maryland, did you introduce yourself and I miss it? Stinks your weather is rainy. We've actually have had awesome weather this summer. Cool nights,50s and days 70s! Do you ride and camp with a group? Spouse? Family? Do you have a special place to camp?

Speaking of riding....My back feels way better. The slow walking and rolling of Jays gait helps. ( no cantering!!! Lol). We only rode an hour, it certainly was enough. Going to try again Friday I think! 

Here's a pic from today's ride. There is a beautiful pond near us and I've been riding around it lately. My favorite place to be as a kid! Good memories!!

Have a good night!


----------



## Celeste

JayJay looks sporty in his purple hat!


----------



## tjtalon

I like the purple hat too,Nicker! Glad your back felt a bit better on Jay. I do love the pic...& the kitty on the saddle made me laugh! I had to put that in MyPics,hope you don't mind. My sister will get a kick out of it.

Maryland,hope you get to ride soon, & that the week gets better. My hump day is tomorrow, & the last 2 days have felt like a week in themselves. Geez...the work on top of employee issues (woman on nite shift doing a melt-down...called in last nite & tonite,so all sorts of schedule juggle w/an already short-handed & strapped staff..boss not pleased)...3 more days till my vacation....pant...pant...

Hellos & hugs to everyone.


----------



## Ladytrails

Nicker, thanks for the encouraging response about steroids. Sam is better today, regular respirations, still no temp, and eating whatever we put in front of him. Keeping him close to the house tomorrow and then back to the pasture. I think we're over the worst of it, whatever 'it' was. I wonder if he just didn't get hot and a tad dehydrated....he was out in the sun when DH found him. 

I'm glad it's hump day....next week is time off, for 6 working days and 2 weekends I don't have to think about work (I hope).


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Phew busy day!! Day spent with the girls from work.
> 
> Did start the day out with a ride. It was super! Beautiful weather, and JayJay was a gentleman.. Have I mentioned how much I love my horses?
> 
> Well....I did it.....I went out tot the school.:? I spent from 3:30-6:00 putting up bulletin board backgrounds and putting away supplies.....now my work will never end.....once I start, I never stop.:-lol:
> 
> LT, I had Rainn on steroids in early summer for her fly bites. I didn't see much of a change in her either way.
> 
> TS is one of my favorite stores too! . It's quite close...about a mile!:shock: Roaddy, you'd be in trouble!! Lol
> 
> CCgirl, glad to hear things are going well for you.
> 
> Maryland, did you introduce yourself and I miss it? Stinks your weather is rainy. We've actually have had awesome weather this summer. Cool nights,50s and days 70s! Do you ride and camp with a group? Spouse? Family? Do you have a special place to camp?
> 
> Speaking of riding....My back feels way better. The slow walking and rolling of Jays gait helps. ( no cantering!!! Lol). We only rode an hour, it certainly was enough. Going to try again Friday I think!
> 
> Here's a pic from today's ride. There is a beautiful pond near us and I've been riding around it lately. My favorite place to be as a kid! Good memories!!
> 
> Have a good night!


I need a set of ear protectors just like that, can you post the email address of the shop you got them from. Bugs would look great not to mention how good i would make them look:lol:


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pics, Thanks.
> 
> Roadyy I really like the tug boat pics.
> 
> Hump day not so good, work has been a mess for three days now.
> It's got to get better since it can't get worse.
> 
> I'm really bummed out every weekend has projected rain so I have not been camping.
> Camping = Lots of riding, campfires, Crown, and cigars.
> I need some good weekends or I will be forced to take off some weekdays.
> 
> Stan, I wish I could attend the cattle drive I would even bring you a horse if I could.
> Any riding would be a blessing, I haven't been in three weeks this Sunday.


I think i'll buy one of the wooden horses we got for the kids many years ago. A horses head on a stick body with two wheels and a tail. No need to feed it and it did not buck.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan...never know if you are serious or not....but here it is.....

Crochet Fly Bonnet at Big Dee
horse.bigdweb.com/tack/Crochet-Fly-Bonnet
Crochet Fly Veil, ... Crochet fly veil is perfect for keeping flies off the face and out of the ears while riding. Red, Blue, Green, White, Black, Gold, Peach, Purple, ...

I got purple, cause that's his 'color'. Hahaha. But I will tell you in all seriousness....the bonnet works!! Without it the deer flies attack his poll and ears. Now we can have a nice quiet ride.

This tack shop isn't too, too far from me.....far enough tho that I can only trek there every few months......:shock: $$$$$$$

DH leaves today for his annual 'manly' weekend! Hahaha. You know what that means???? I have the WHOLE house to myself! . Although, I do have things to do....like shop for a grill for his b-day! :-o I'm hoping Lowes assembles and delivers!

TJ glad you liked the kitty photo. That kitty is extremely loving and always hangs around my end of the barn. Please share!


----------



## Roadyy

We have decided to officially change Little Man's name to Houdini. He didn't get out from the spot my wife thought, but at the other end of the fence near the property line. There used to be a gate there and I stretched fence across it to block it off. He stomped it down. I put three layers of fence a 3 tposts to block it yesterday afternoon and guess who is greeting me in the tall grass by the drive this morning? I took the flash light and searched all over him to make sure there were no wounds from his escape before I left him to go back to sleep as I left for work. Guess I'll find where he got out this time after work today.

I realize just how out of shape I am after swinging that sledge hammer over my head driving those T post in the ground since I don't have a post driver, stretching the fence and dredging through all the muck with all the supplies to fix the fence. This was another day of finishing the basics of feeding, doctoring and repairs then off to the cold shower before just relaxing the rest of the day. Oh, did I mention that I met the rain on the way home and it beat me to the house. So no grass cutting again.

My dually has started acting up and I think(hope) it is just the fuel filter. Will pick one up on the way home this evening to change out and test drive to see if the skipping is gone. It shut off twice on me going home Tuesday and took a bit to get it back cranked.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, it is time for a trip to Tractor Supply. 

Post driver $29

I looked up your area. At the moment, South Port is out of stock. Chipley has them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My newest trail this foggy morning.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey every one. Boy what a busy Hump day I had 

started at 4AM up and at um! go to the barn take care of the horses there (2 miles) then to fair grounds to care for cody and doc.(20 miles) After that was done we took off to the humane society to pic up the kittens. (35 miles) there then back. to my house (30 miles) drop kittens off and give some loves. Now back to the Fair grounds another (22 miles).

Then we stayed for a bit. Bre had her show .. she did great

she got 3 purples 1st place 

and 3 Blues 2nd place

Then back to the Barn (22 miles) Clean stalls and feed the horses there .
then ........... Back to Fair grounds (22 Miles)
stayed for a bit and settled our horses in for the night.
then Back home again (22 miles)
total miles of back and forth were.........155 seemed like 1500
here are a few pictures..


Codys sexy braid to make his tail wavy.


Bath time


western pleasure

winner


mom and the awesome winner


----------



## Roadyy

The pics aren't showing up on my end. Did HF go ahead with the changes where you can only post pics by uploading to HF? I remember them talking about doing it. 

I see the photobucket links if I quote it, but nothing comes up just looking at the post.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> My newest trail this foggy morning.


Looks spooky, I would love to find a few trails like that for the cooler weather when flying bombers are no longer out in full force.


----------



## nvr2many

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I cannot see the pics either, just the link to NM's cool spooky trail. I also cannot see Lori's, NM's or Ricks avatars. :shock:


----------



## Critter sitter

that is strange ... I can see them but I run Fire fox


----------



## Roadyy

I can see the avatars in the posts towards the top of the page, but none of them from NM's post on down. Yep,,,NM broke the interwebs...lol

Edit to add I can see CS's and mine in these last two posts.


----------



## nvr2many

Hum, I see the avatars now but not the pics or the avatars on the other page.


----------



## Critter sitter

something is up with HF


----------



## Celeste

This is a picture test drive.




It seems to still work for me with the image code from photobucket. This is a picture of my sweet little Princess.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hmmmm, there shouldn't have been a link to my pic...just the pic.....maybe my pic is HAUNTED!!!! Oooooooo:shock:

Those woods were thought to be........:shock:

Lets try again.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ok I don't see them now?? I see the ones on this page


here is a test one from me Photo bucket page


----------



## Celeste

I see my picture, but I don't see yours. Do you see mine? 



Now I don't see mine.


----------



## Critter sitter

yes
i see yours


----------



## Critter sitter

mine is gone now


----------



## Stan

Goooooooood morning and I'm so glad you all got through Hump day without anything bad happening. It's friday morning 5-52am and I'm about to go and get Bugs and see for myself if the bugs have left him alone and its off to the vet with him. 

The vet is a little over an hour and a half drive from my home hence the early start. I just found out the vet in Dargaville rides (which we don't use because they arn't good with horses) and when I told Roslyn she asked why am I taking Bugs the extra miles to Ruawai. Eye candy, I responded the vet in Ruawai is better to look at. I't was all innocent it just came out. After my quip at work on hump day and now my dear wifes responded my recovery will take a little longer. In my defence it proves I'm still alive. Never to old.

Rick does the escape artist look at you with a, do you really think you can keep me in look on his face. Stella has the habit of pulling open the fence gates and Bugs throws buckets around. Large puppy dogs at times.

No sign of Stella's skin issue she has had for the last two summers, other than a loss in weight over the last couple of weeks she (no grass) is looking great I'm going to worm her this morning, that is always good for a laugh. I generally get covered in the stuff and she won't fogive me for a couple of days.

I have a few days off work, not going back untill Tuesday. And the weather forcast for Saturday and Sunday is for rain. I'm going to have a shot at getting the cattle drive put off until Monday should be enough improvment in Bugs that I can give consideration to taking him. If I can get him a shot to stop his itching he will heal. 

cheers all and yes Nickers I am doing to enquire about the ear covers. We dont have that fly issue here but there is some party value in them. A page back the photos did not turn out and nor did the avatars so you broke it.

Hi to every one else and get out there and ride for the daily temps are already beginning to get higher, Its hitting 20 deg through the day in parts of Northland and spring is early!!!!! you all know what that means.

Now i have depressed you all Ill go and worm Stella and take bugs to the vet. I look forward to the eye candy.

On the subjest of eye candy, when I was in my late teens I had dancing lessons. I like slow dancing not this modern stuff where couples stand 3 feet apart and shake a leg at each other, the dancing teacher was short, and when she spoke I had to look down at her to respond:shock: 
I was 18 at the time. We can all remember how we were at that age. Any how, she was well endowed and she spoke a lot. So, a lot of looking down was required and not much learning took place. After a few weeks of distraction and standing on her toes I arrived for my lesson to be greeted by a new dance teacher. She was 6 feet tall, and as old as my mother was. Learnt to dance then. I hope the vet has not changed:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

I see one of mine and not the other. Everybody else's is gone.


----------



## equine24

Well I see this is an older thread, but some great stories here. I started reading and 45 minutes went by. 
Anyway I'm 42 and I have had my horse for 29 years now. I have met my husband when I was riding him and my son wanted to try his and at riding and I took my horse out of retirement and he came back a champion again. He is a huge part of my life and as old as he is (34) I still love him so. He just hangs out at the farm and he is fine for the younger kids to ride. He still yells for me when I pull up. He has out lived the vet and now my farrier wants to retire and I wont have it. We have been through a lot together and my husband calls him the 1,100 pound dog. But he is aware how important my horse is to me. I don't get to ride much now having a horse in this part of the US had gotten really expensive so I do rough board. Its just great to find a forum that is full of horse lovers not people who need to prove anything.


----------



## nvr2many

Celeste said:


> This is a picture test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to still work for me with the image code from photobucket. This is a picture of my sweet little Princess.


Celeste, I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your baby. I am sure you have said before but please tell me more about her. She looks like a more refined version of my girl.


----------



## Roadyy

I had forgotten to mention that we didn't stay for the launch the other day, so I took these today to post for your viewing pleasure.

You can see the transport they use to move the sections from one location to another. That thing is pure moving power as it has 10 pairs of wheels on each side that all turn plus hydraulic lifts to to lift the unit up. Because the unit is just slightly wider than this vehicle they use the cranes to pick the sections up, front end loaders to move the blocks then drive the vehicle under the unit. Reverse when they get the unit where it's new resting place is.

























Is it just me or has HF really shrank the pictures? They have never been that small after uploading. They must really have the site screwed up.

Atleast you can still click the pics to see the enlarged versions.. I could use one of those options for...err n/m..


----------



## Celeste

nvr2many said:


> Celeste, I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your baby. I am sure you have said before but please tell me more about her. She looks like a more refined version of my girl.


Thanks!! She is a purebred registered Arabian. She is Egyptian. 10 years old. She is about 15.1 and stocky. She has big cannon bones and is very solid. She is cool as a cucumber unless she gets frightened, then she is psycho. 

She will, however, stop very well. So it goes like this: 

1. see the armadillo
2. leap into a gallop
3. I pull back the reins
4. She stops almost instantly

If she sees that it is just an armadillo, or deer, or turkey, she calms right down. She almost says, "Oh, that's all."

If it is something truly dangerous, for example, a stick stuck in her tail, then she is a nervous wreck. She gets all jiggy. But then, when pursued by an evil spirit inhabited stick that swishes around and beats on you every time you move your tail, who wouldn't be psycho?


----------



## nvr2many

LOL, Love it! Thanks, she is beautiful!


----------



## Celeste

nvr2many said:


> LOL, Love it! Thanks, she is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry I broke the photo shop thingy guys....:-lol::lol::lol:

Stan you crack me up! Hope you can get the crocheted hoodie for your parties!!:rofl:

Celeste, that horse is a beauty!! Wow!! Great story about her too! :lol:

So,I think Stan will appreciate this....DH is doing his 'guy' weekend thing, so I treat myself to a superb dinner.....here is the menu......Orange roughy stuffed with crab, a salad, sushi, Cajun shrimp! Ooolaaaalaaaa, I can't wait to eat!!:lol: oh, and dessert!!

Equine24, welcome!! This thread is great!!


----------



## tjtalon

Peekin' in...I don't see avatars,but got all the pics. I'm still "backwards" when I log in,but..whatever I reckon!

Nicker, I sent my sis ride-em-kitty pic,she loved it! Happy to share. Lol, me & LadyTrails get a breather next week,let's both relax...(2 more days,2 more days...)

Have a ton on my to-do list,hope I can get it all accomplished (maybe will have to wield a manure rake @ my closet; "Back, Back!!", not to mention the incredible catfuzz dust bunnies along the edges of my carpet..& etc etc..fall-ish cleaning pending.)

But I have YAY a 9:30 lesson scheduled w/Janice on Wednesday 8/15,where I can just do it w/out mucking for 2 hrs first. That'll be really good (this coming Monday,of course,is poo-do as usual,& maybe can get w/Tommy for a bit).

Have had several dreams the past few weeks,where I'm @ work,then all of a sudden doing something involved w/Tommy (Janice said I'm transitioning my heart where it belongs..lol!). The latest one: @ work,of course,had a bunch to take care of, then suddenly I was on a white horse (which figures,my first school horse eons ago was a Lippizan that I loved), but he had Tommy's body & walk..I was feeling the rock'n'roll then got scared, but only because I had no reins. I reached for the mane,& reins appeared,knotted @ the neck. By that time the horse had stopped,feeling my hesitation. Then I woke up. Funny,huh?! But feeling the walk in that dream, I think, helped me get going this past Monday,when things went so well, & I could urge Tommy forward to just "get on with it" [thank you Monty Python!])

Had to share the above,thanks for listening! Welcome equine 24, this is a wonderful group.


----------



## tjtalon

...I just did my post, now I have your avatars. hmmm...


----------



## tjtalon

PS good grief Rick. Hope you're getting some good rest tonight. Your horse...Houdini is a good name! dang, he must be way smart..


----------



## Stan

*No eye candy*

Went to get Bugs this morning. He spotted the float and came running but not to see me. His mate smoky was first to arrive and Bugs was just following. The little s--t would not come up to the gate nor would he let me get closer than 2 feet and he was off. His face was great and healing well but as i said I could not get close. He was intent on running, kicking and bucking, generally annoying smoky but did not want a bar of me.
I had to ring the vet and cancile the appointment. No eye candy.

This afternoon I tried again and managed to catch him but he is walking away from me and being a little difficult. I managed to get some manuka honey on his face and there are not many areas that are raw so things are looking up.

Stella is also spooky so I guess its something in the air'. I have reduced the price I want for her to see if I can stir some interest.

Sounds like a great meal is being had. Orange Roughy. Nice piece of fish I'm having Steak and eggs. SWMBO is at a jazz festival for the weekend. I may still get to the cattle drive. I think Bugs could handle a bit as long as I stay light and that is if I can catch the little fellow.


----------



## Stan

*Bugs and his bugs*

How he was before the ticks. Hell he looks dopy









This is todays photo and that is a 200% improvement
Both sides of his face down to his nose was bleeding on tuesday
where he had rubbed it raw.


----------



## Stan

Its got me beat as to what has happened to the photos. What I see is a photo the size of my avatar but when clicked on it can enlarge and be viewed one after the other like an album. Is the administrator changing the programme, or screwing with my head, if so its working.:? Have a great evening every one.


----------



## AlexS

Checking in, still alive and well, just been busy. Hope you are all well. 

Are Stan and Rick behaving or do I need to hand out some whoop?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Checking in, still alive and well, just been busy. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Are Stan and Rick behaving or do I need to hand out some whoop?


I'm always behavin but can't vouch for Rick. Don't you mean whoopy:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

tj, I hope you peek in while on your vacation to update us on how you and Tommy do as well as any exciting adventures you have along the way.

NM, it's ok that you broke it. Atleast now Alex can't blame me or Stan for this one.:lol:

Alex, I, as Stann mentioned, am always behaving. What I behave like is another question and I'll plead the 5th until the whoopy starts.:wink:

Celeste, that is a beautiful horse and glad all is going well.

Stan, LM always has a look about that says he is smarter than the average bear. I tried to tell wifey that letting him watch all those Yogi cartoons was going to make our lives harder. She sees it now. lol
Bugs is looking comfortable in those pics so I'm glad he is on the healing side of this and maybe you can get him settled down so you can go on that drive. If you do then please get us some pics to enjoy.. Thanks.

I found his escape hatch and fixed it. I'm surprised it took this long for him to find the weak link in the fence which is the chain link section. I have pipe ran across the top of part of it as well as barb wire, but where there is no pipe is where he stomped the fence down until he could go between the barb and fence. He was out when I got home and showed no interest in me heading to the barn until after he realized everyone else was getting fed. Then he is stirring back and forth down the fence line trying to find a way back in. I met him at the bad spot with a carrot stick and every time he pawed at the fence I got after him. He finally went to the gate and stood there shaking his head up and down, but no pawing so I let him in and he tore out for his stall. He was not out this morning so I don't know if it was me getting after him or the patch work I did. lol

Here are some pics of them and the newest ducks in the flooded yard.









Boo









Doc









Sugar








Trusty getting some exercise after being cooped up. Look closely and you can see the bump on his right hind cannon where he is healing.








Here are Jems, Little Man and Doc all finally getting along enough to eat together.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all! I think summer has turned the corner into fall here already. While we still have some warmish temps, there is definitely a crispness in the air and some of the leaves are already starting to turn yellow. I have also been having teaching dreams, even though I don't go back until the 29th. I hate those because I wake up feeling like I worked all night. 

Other than the weather change, all is quiet on the farm. It was my sons 13th birthday yesterday so we went to see the new Percy Jackson movie and toured the reptile shops (he is lizard crazy). I am trying to get our deck and a set of jump standards and poles painted but the weather isn't cooperating terribly well. We worked with trotting poles at lessons this week and Koolio thought the jumps were going to eat him, so I figured we better paint up the ones we have at home and work on some desensitization. He is such a drama queen!

Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony) is coming along very well in her training and is soon ready for some minor jumping and a few trail rides. We plan to start hauling her into lessons and starting her more disciplined training very soon. We hope she will become a nice little eventing pony.

I found evidence of mice in the new tack room, so I think I will be looking for a barn cat this weekend. I'd also like to get some laying chickens and pet bunnies to add to the menagerie, but I am not sure how they would fare over winter in a building with no heat. The new barn is working out very well for the horses. They love coming in every evening for a good grooming, some grain and their fly blankets. They will be sorely disappointed when the mosquitoes and flies are gone because they won't need to come in every day.

If it doesn't rain, I plan to ride today and hope to haul out to the trails for a ride on the weekend. If it does rain, I'll make banana loaf and cookies instead and maybe get a start on my planning for the school year. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Critter sitter

great pictures Rick


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, sounds like your schedule is as full as mine. Happy belated Birthday to your new teen. 


Lori, thank you.


All the dark colored ducks on the left are the newest batch with momma and you can see the coloring in the older batch on the right with pappa. Ofcourse the geese have to be in the midst of everything. Told wifey that she needs to figure what she is going to do with all these ducks before we are over run with them. They are multiplying faster than rabbits.


----------



## AlexS

Are photos now appearing as thumbnails for everyone or is it just me? I'd think the over 40s should have something to say about that, they are hard to look at.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Are photos now appearing as thumbnails for everyone or is it just me? I'd think the over 40s should have something to say about that, they are hard to look at.


click on them and they will enlarge. Well they did for me, and today they were back to normal.

Alex do you always need a man to show you how to do things.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





Thats going to sting when it comes back.


----------



## Koolio

Tuck and roll. That is what you are supposed to do during an "unscheduled dismount" if you are not able to gracefully land on your feet. Today's ride reminded me that I clearly need more practice at this maneuver. Maybe next time.

I think a soak in Epsom salts to ease my body and a glass of tub side wine to ease my pride are an order for tonight.

I should have painted the deck instead...


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Tuck and roll. That is what you are supposed to do during an "unscheduled dismount" if you are not able to gracefully land on your feet. Today's ride reminded me that I clearly need more practice at this maneuver. Maybe next time.
> 
> I think a soak in Epsom salts to ease my body and a glass of tub side wine to ease my pride are an order for tonight.
> 
> I should have painted the deck instead...


Ouch, are you ok?


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> Ouch, are you ok?


I am fine, just annoyed that I came off, and my pride is hurt. I wish I could say I was riding bare back and bridle less while jumping a round bale and simultaneously rescuing a kitten from a tree, but I was actually working on some balancing exercises that I clearly wasn't quite mastering. My horse dodged left and I went right and hello sky. I did get back on to finish our ride and then rode my old horse later this afternoon.


----------



## Celeste

It happens to everybody eventually. I'm glad you didn't break.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It happens to everybody eventually. I'm glad you didn't break.


I seems to be a biannual event for me at least. After 30 some years of riding and loads of $$ spent on clinics and lessons, I find I don't fall off any less often or any mo gracefully. I assume it is just one of the hazards of this sport / hobby.

I am curious how often others find the ejection button?


----------



## Celeste

My last spill was a little over a year ago. She didn't dump me off. I fell off. Something stung her on the butt. She started galloping. It shouldn't have been an issue, but I got off balance and hit the dirt. I was really glad that it was dirt because I was less than 1/2 off the paved road that I took to get to the dirt road. I also got back up and finished the ride, but then I felt like crap for several days. I seem to have survived and nothing broke.


----------



## Eole

Hello! May I join the "mature" crowd? You all seem to know each other, I'm tip-toeing my way in... :wink:

I seem to find the ejecting button once a year or so. Some tumbles are more memorable than others. Last year's I was daydreaming on loose reins arriving home from a ride, mare spooked left at birds and I went right. Dumb fall, my fault really, like most times.

And we keep climbing back on, despite pains and fears: are we brave or just plain masochist?  (I know the answer is in the love and the passion)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Busy day here, but good! 

Ran to do chores, then to the school to put in a few hours, and raced to beat the Lowes guys with out new gas grill......when I arrived home the grill was on the porch!!:shock: raced home for nothing. Oh well.

Got stuff done here during the rainy afternoon. Ran back out to the school to do a bit more, then chores, a nice walk with mom, Maggie ( dog), and Rainn. We got to talking so I grabbed Jay and we let them eat the lush grass outside the pasture. It was a really nice evening.

Still baching it, so tonight's menu is chicken Alfredo!!! Yummy! ....and the dessert I didn't eat last night!:lol:

Koolio, ugh! The nightmares already???? I haven't started mine yet, but they are sure to come.....they always do...:?

Sorry to hear too you got ejected.....not fun.:-(


Eole, welcome to a nice group of people!! Step right in! 

While I was out tonight I took some updated photos of Jay. I'm going to attempt to post a pic from the day he arrived, and then tonight's.....wow!!! How he has changed in 7 weeks!!

Here we go....arrival day....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tonight's view.....wowsa, quite a transformation!! 

Tomorrow is to be picture perfect weather wise. The back is feeling much better..... Hoping to get a nice ride in. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## AlexS

Hello Eole. Welcome. 

Koolio. I am so sorry that you took a spill. Glad that's it's only really your pride that's hurt.

Nicker, he really looks great. Good job. 


Excuse me all while I beat Stan. Yes you can click on them, but then you have to click off and click on them all. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Koolio

He looks great Nicker!


----------



## corgi

Alex, I had been been waiting for your response to Stan! :lol:

Koolio, so sorry you came off today. I have only been riding since 2009 and I have come off twice. The first time I was bucked off a green horse. Totally overestimated my ability and attempted to mount a green horse that hadn't been ridden in over a year. (Long story) 

The 2nd time was New Year's Eve 2011. Once again, riding a horse I had no business riding. He had been standing in a field for years but was well trained in the past. He bucked me off and I ended up with cracked ribs that still hurt when the weather changes.

It was because of that 2nd unplanned dismount that I ended up with Isabella. She can be a tempermental old gal but she doesn't have any kick, buck, or bolt, or rear in her. Her spooks result in taking 3 or 4 steps forward and then stopping. That being said, I am still scared of coming off again and know it could happen any given day.

Koolio and Nicker, our teachers report back on Monday!

Nicker, he looks great!

Eole, welcome! 

It was too hot to ride today. 97 and high humidty so I just went out and spent some time with my girl. Hubby took a picture.


----------



## AlexS

corgi said:


> Alex, I had been been waiting for your response to Stan! :lol:


I find it amusing, like the bug that never stops landing on you, that you swat away all the time. I also imagine an old man smiling at the other side of the screen. :lol: I think he kinda likes my grief, as he certainly keeps doing enough to cause it. :lol:
I do love the senile old fool really. 

My BO is the same way. He's in his 50ish. Every time he passes me he shoves me, I weigh 120lbs ish, he is 300lbs at least. I go flying. But the second I give him some crap, he gets this dopy looking grin on his face. He likes it, and that's why I get shoved. I just wish he'd be a bit more gentle about it, rather than getting knocked into next week each time. :lol:

Stan's the same way, he secretly loves it. Rick, well he's younger, and you know it takes a lifetime to make men behave, he's not there yet. 

Corgi, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Hello Eole. Welcome.
> 
> Koolio. I am so sorry that you took a spill. Glad that's it's only really your pride that's hurt.
> 
> Nicker, he really looks great. Good job.
> 
> 
> Excuse me all while I beat Stan. Yes you can click on them, but then you have to click off and click on them all. Ain't nobody got time for that.


I do:lol: Home alone:twisted:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I do:lol: Home alone:twisted:



Sensible SWMBO, is she out trying to trade you in?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I find it amusing, like the bug that never stops landing on you, that you swat away all the time. I also imagine an old man smiling at the other side of the screen. :lol: I think he kinda likes my grief, as he certainly keeps doing enough to cause it. :lol:
> I do love the senile old fool really.
> 
> My BO is the same way. He's in his 50ish. Every time he passes me he shoves me, I weigh 120lbs ish, he is 300lbs at least. I go flying. But the second I give him some crap, he gets this dopy looking grin on his face. He likes it, and that's why I get shoved. I just wish he'd be a bit more gentle about it, rather than getting knocked into next week each time. :lol:
> 
> Stan's the same way, he secretly loves it. Rick, well he's younger, and you know it takes a lifetime to make men behave, he's not there yet.
> 
> Corgi, you are gorgeous.


Thats enough of the old if you don't mind


----------



## AlexS

So I have a new case manager, she would appear to be a moron. She became my case worker on Weds of this week, and emailed Weds night - she just has to come out the next day. 

I tell her I have plans Thurs, can she do Fri instead (they don't like to work a Fri). She asks what plans I have - EXCUSE ME. 
My plans are two kids are at football til 11, then have to be at the office at noon, then there til 7ish. 

She asks why she can't come out 11-12. Because I don't have a teleport machine. They get home 11.30, and then we leave for the office, as it's 30 mins away. 

She texts, she is going to come Fri. I text back, fine, what time, she doesn't know. So I suppose I should just wait for her all day. 
She emails, she is going to come next Thurs 7.30pm. Ok so now there is no panic, when there was panic before. She says she's really busy and hopes I understand. I don't care. 

Today I get an email, she's going to come Mon at 7.30pm or Tues at 11.30. Erm, I have said three times now two kids have football camp 7am-7pm, that's we are talking about 7.30pm visits. 

"Alex- Thanks so much for the response. Lets plan on Mon at 7:30pm-cause ALL kids will be there.*I just ask that they "DO NOT KNOW" I'm coming so I can get the "full affect" "

What full affect? Are you Batman? If you are going to come in and feel a need to prove yourself and get the kids all worked up for no reason, then I am going to sit back and you are going to stay until you have calmed them down. I'd bet I could calm them down in 15 mins, but she seems to have all the answers, so I will sit back and watch. She will be here til 10 at least. 

I've never met the chick, but I am not impressed so far.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Thats enough of the old if you don't mind


Pfft, get less old, and I will say it less. <kisses>


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Sensible SWMBO, is she out trying to trade you in?


She tried to sell me but i'm one in a million and she could not get anyone to bid past a dime.

My mother while talking to one of her friends over the fence when the friend was heard to say. :That stan of yours really is one in a million: to which mum responded. No I won him in a raffel. I have had issues ever since.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan: your poor Mother, I can't even imagine. At least she was free of you after 20 or so years, your wife on the other hand - well she must have been Hitler in a former life.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan: your poor Mother, I can't even imagine. At least she was free of you after 20 or so years, your wife on the other hand - well she must have been Hitler in a former life.


 
Nah she loves me, I pay the bills:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Nah she loves me, I pay the bills:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Good man!!! She suffers though. :wink:


----------



## Ladytrails

TJ, I'm on vacation next week so won't be online much to wish you luck before your lesson....so here's your 'good luck' wish a little early! 

Alex, I'm not impressed with your new caseworker's problem-solving skills! Yikes! And as far as handing out whoop to Stan and Roadyy, you have my permission. Things get too quiet around here without you livening things up. The only excitement was whether our old eyes were going bonkers with everything getting really tiny all of a sudden. Now we see it, now we don't. Speaking of which....

Stan, I think you've met your match. I don't know whether to feel sorry for you or laugh my silly head off. I think Alex is at least one or two comebacks ahead of you. Does she know you eat raw oysters in the middle of your steaks? That ought to be worth something in the conversation-starter and witty riposte department! And, on a horsey note, Bugs looks like he was a mess, more than what I even imagined from your verbal description, but seems to be responding well to your treatment. Too bad he is being less than charming when you come to visit him; it makes it hard to keep doctoring him, I'm sure. I hope you can get hands on him and that the trek goes well!

Nicker, Jay Jay looks very fit and sleek - good job! 

Corgi, that is a stunning picture of the two of you! You look great, and the pink shirt and Isabella's gray really make for a great photo! 

Celeste, your mare is dropdead gorgeous! Thanks for sharing - that's a great picture, too - calendar-worthy!

Koolio, at my age I am kind of getting over having my pride hurt; I'm much more protective of my bones. You'll get a kick out of this as a story from the self-humiliation department -- I was showing someone how to dismount slowly the other day, got my t-shirt caught on the saddle horn, and exposed a blinding flash of acres of white skin to the audience...they were not impressed. Oh, well - I disconnected my clothing from the saddle and slid to the ground without completely disrobing and without hurting myself. 

Cacowgirl, glad to hear things are looking up for you!

Welcome to the new members of this thread!


----------



## AlexS

Ladytrails said:


> Does she know you eat raw oysters in the middle of your steaks?


I am not sure that I should respond to this, but there is a commercial on about every 10 mins at this time of night for a little blue pill. I don't know why it's on this time of night, as all those men have been in bed for hours. Stan is only up now, because he's in a different time zone. :lol:

Stan do you need a friendly ear? :wink:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I am not sure that I should respond to this, but there is a commercial on about every 10 mins at this time of night for a little blue pill. I don't know why it's on this time of night, as all those men have been in bed for hours. Stan is only up now, because he's in a different time zone. :lol:
> 
> Stan do you need a friendly ear? :wink:


Alex, a friendly ear?

One oyster will do the trick, but I eat a dozen or so just incase the first one fails.:lol::lol::lol::lol:

That little blue pill was a heart medication with side effects.:shock:
When the hospital released me they gave me the puffer version. One puff under the tongue and it keeps on beating for hours:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I had a dozen bluff oysters tonight but not inside the steak this time


----------



## Stan

*Bugs and his bugs*

Todays shot of Bugs this time taken with my camara gives a better idea of the damage the ticks caused. He is getting better but still very sensitive to touch. He kept on bumping is face when having tucker from the bucket asnd responded with a jerk so when he touches it, it hurts.















His attitude is much better today and he no longer is the king pin in the paddock, it seems Smoky has put him in his place.
This photo is Bugs picking up his feed bucket. The little s--t threw it further out into the paddock instead of in my direction I had to climb the fence


----------



## tjtalon

Been reading posts(backwards,of course),'cuz can't go to sleep..1 more day 1 more day...LadyTrails! Have a good next week. Have a funny re "sliding off the saddle":last Monday Janice had gotten on Tommy to fig out why he was reluctant to corner on the left.When she tried to dismount from the bareback-pad (in her way cool cowboy style[I..slither..],she got caught on the material in back.She said "I'm caught!"I said"you can't be caught,you're the Grand Master".She got un-caught,but it was funny..I had to hold-the-horse for the Master! Lol!~

Nicker: Jay is sooo handsome. Hope you do ride,do have fun,& your back gets better.

Rick, that's way too many ducks,but they sure are cute. Your LM sounds sound a very intelligent handful!

Koolio, my infamous "dump" (& attending broken stuff/trauma/depression blah-blah etc) is what landed me in greenhorn long-hiatus, but what finally led me to try again, & led me here. So very relieved you weren't hurt. I don't want another dump,but guess it goes w/the territory..just don't want ever to bust bones again. Will have to remember to tuck'n'roll..fast & far away! Really glad you weren't hurt.

Poor Bugs looks awful,Stan. My face hurts to look @ his picture. Sure hope that gets better, & he gets back to being himself.

PS my thumbnail-viewing has reverted to normal. Hope everyone else's has.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh! Welcome to Eole!


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Alex, a friendly ear?
> 
> One oyster will do the trick, but I eat a dozen or so just incase the first one fails.:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> That little blue pill was a heart medication with side effects.:shock:
> When the hospital released me they gave me the puffer version. One puff under the tongue and it keeps on beating for hours:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I had a dozen bluff oysters tonight but not inside the steak this time


I have things to say, but I don't think I should. So you win this battle Stan. I would get in a lot of trouble for my thoughts. I have a very strict Mum, much like the mods here, so I will take my defeat, over my whopping. :lol:

Oh poor sweet Bugs. I think I have missed most of this, I read the start of it, but not all the inbetweens, and chance of anitobiotics, or something to help? Or are you doing that already? 

TJT, you have a lesson coming up, good lesson vibes and wishes for you.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Alex,am looking forward to it.

Oh..one thought before I finally hit the sack: since "backwords" when I log in, I've decided that I must be in New Zealand time..or would that be way forwards? Anyway,it's upsides-down, which still sounds like New Zealand....& Stan...& good thing Alex is around to set him upright as necessary.

'Nite all..or day..whatever works!


----------



## AlexS

TJT, I remember you joining our group, I've been busy since then, but I am happy to see that it's hasn't taken you long to catch up. Yes backwards would be Stan and his NZ.:lol: (so I don't annoy a whole country). 

I view my relationship with Stan as poking my grandpa with a stick, and trying to get him out of his chair. :lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> TJT, I remember you joining our group, I've been busy since then, but I am happy to see that it's hasn't taken you long to catch up. Yes backwards would be Stan and his NZ.:lol: (so I don't annoy a whole country).
> 
> I view my relationship with Stan as poking my grandpa with a stick, and trying to get him out of his chair. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I dont need poking to get me out of the chair.

New Zealand is in your future by around 15 hours I know what you are going to say long before you think about it.

Bugs is on manuka honey, it has worked a treat so far. I gave it a rest today but tomorrow will cover the wounds again. Now the grass where he is is getting shorter I expect the tick problem to drop off. I am also spraying him with front line That takes out ticks fleas and lice.

As for my own grass or lack of it. I have brought an expensive electricial gadget to measure the PH level of the dirt. It measures it 8 inches deep which will give me an idea what is going on. I've put my money on the PH being below 5.5 if so that means I will have to turn the soil over add lime and re seed. That will also mean I have to get some grazing close to home for three horses while the new grass gets a hold. Could prove to be expensive. So as soon as this rain stops Ill start testing the soil something to look forward to. 
Well its 11-10pm Saturday so its time to hit the scratcher. need my sleep so as to be fit enough for another round with Alex.

Cheers all and have a great ride today


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning to the north and afternoon to Stan.

Alex, if there are multiple pics in the post then you only have to click the first one then use the arrow button at the bottom to view the next picture instead of closing and opening each one. Guess that knowledge comes with age so some day you will be wise beyond your years too..


Eole, welcome to the adult group where we try to teach the youguns how good life will be when they become grown-ups. :lol: 
Please join in whereever you find a spot to add conversation. 

Stan, I can tell by Bugs' eye that he is feeling a little better and him throwing the feed bucket away from you is familiar. 

Koolio, sorry about your unscheduled dismount. I think you should send out a memo to the barn that any future unscheduled dismounts must be preapproved by the house committee for specific date and times. Any failures to follow said guide lines will be delt with harshly. This way you can stuff plenty of Charmin in the clothes at the tender locations to absorb the sudden stop at the end of the fall. We all know it isn't the fall that hurts, its the sudden stop at the end of the fall.


Terry and LT, I really hope both of your vacations are full of recharging to last you through til the next one.


I'm suppose to work til 3 if the weather permits then help my cousin finish moving his stuff from the storage building to his new place out close to me. Then help a friend replace the clutch in his 89 Jeep Wrangler. Yep, full schedule here for the weekend as usual. It's too hot for me to want to ride and if the weather is nice enough to ride then I would spend it cutting grass to get it caught up. It seems to rain every afternoon between 3-5pm so the yard is thoroughly saturated by the time I get home. Makes it to muddy to push mow or try and get the ride on mower stuck in the soft ground(muddy).

Oh, btw, as me and the cousin just finished loading both trucks down from the trailer he was renting, the wife calls to tell me the '11 Altima of hers is broke. She said it was not recognizing the key( kept saying no key). It's one of those new fangled that you just have to have the key on your person rather than put it in an ignition, then push the start button on the dash while holding the brake pedal. I told her there was nothing I could do across town and she needed to call the insurance company to get it towed to the dealership then call the dealership to get a replacement vehicle til it was fixed. She now has to drive a '13 Sentra til it is fixed. Cute little go-cart with a body.


NM, sounds like things are going pretty good for you and glad your back is feeling better. He really does look awesome from the exercise.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - poor Bugs! I hope he gets much better quickly.

Corgi- beautiful picture!

Alex - I hope things go Ok with your new caseworker and you come to a workable understanding. Don't let first impressions sabotage a relationship.

Roadyy - if only... Unfortunately, I am the barn manager and the house committee, and the department of war and finannce, etc... It appears the "help" just doesn't listen sometimes.

I mentioned earlier I found evidence of mice in the tack room. We have now hired then Weasly twins (Fred and George) to wield some magic and make the mice disappear. Just don't ask for chocolate covered mice if you come to visit.

Maude (aka "Cold Hearted Killer) has decided she is quite terrified and put out by the two new youngsters. Since the magical pair arrived, her pupils have been dilated fully making her look like she belongs in a meme. It's not like there aren't enough rodents to go around and besides her territory is the garage and the yard. The twins will be in charge of the barn.

I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Roadyy

I was meaning sending the memo to the horses. This way they aren't allowed to assist in unscheduled dismounts.Guess the funneh got lost in the translation.. I need to find my humor equipment and tweak it a bit as it doesn't seem to be working so well. lol


----------



## Becka

Ok, im old!!!!!!,,,well ok, im over 40 not as old as some but not as young as I should be.
Forgive me for starting at the last page and reading backwards, but I had to comment on the post above about the memo to horses about unscheduled dismounts. MY HORSE DIDNT GET IT! Please resend. About 1 month ago, feels like yesterday. Atlas, my Mustang X was trotting up to the apple tree, lets canter now, rough start. Sideways? OOPS!!!! Im going to fall off, right myself. OMG sorry I snapped the reins! Crap, I heard that bit hit your teeth! Weard rocking motion,,OMG HES BUCKING! Gentle feeling (flying through the air) OMG that ground is coming fast. Is it me or is the ground harder than I remember it. OH YA, probly is, havent been thrown for YEAAAAARRRRRS. Oh my is that blood? Why yes it is. My nose hurts, did I land on a rock on my pelvis? Noooooo silly that was you slamming the pommel on the way over. Really? I dont tihnk bruises belong there at all. Scraped my knees? Ya a little, I landed on my stomach so im guessing thats where the scrapes came from. No Honey, I did not FALL off Atlas, he gave me an UNSCHEDULED dismount. I love my horse!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes I got back on, AFTER I switched saddles. because it was one of 3 tihngs, new saddle pinched him hard, bit smacked against wolf teeth even the vet MISSED! Or that WAS something brown and furry scurrying away as I sailed upward and back down. BUT it has ot be one of them 3 things that spooked him so bad. Ot im just a horrible rider.


Can I pleeeeeease join your thread???? PLEASE,,,LOL, I love it!

Becka, Atlas and my sweet Standardbred Kota.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> I was meaning sending the memo to the horses. This way they aren't allowed to assist in unscheduled dismounts.Guess the funneh got lost in the translation.. I need to find my humor equipment and tweak it a bit as it doesn't seem to be working so well. lol


I got it Roaddy, and had a chuckle. By the "help", I meant the horses. They are an opinionated lot around here with a wicked sense of humour. I am sure Koolio laughed all the way to the barn seeing me on the ground groaning like a constipated infant.

That's OK though because I got even with him and cleaned his sheath afterward. 

Oh wait a minute, I am not sure even that was as much of a hardship for him as it was for me...


----------



## Roadyy

A huge welcome and sore muscle rub goes out to you Becka. I'm about to get away from work and head home to work,lol, but some of the others will be along here shortly. I'll be back around on Monday to catch up on the posts.


Hope the weekend is good to you all.


----------



## Roadyy

Can you imagine the look on your hubby if you offered to clean his sheath? :happydance::rofl::hide: one or all of these...:lol:


----------



## Becka

My babies, Atlas 11yo, 14.2hh is the lighter colored one. Kota 12yo 15.2hh is the dark one. Love my horses!


----------



## Roadyy

Good looking fellows, including the one on top.


----------



## Becka

OH DEAR!!!!!! **** at not sure if it was a hardship for your horse!!!!!!!! I got visual. Probably shoulda left tha tpart out but omg im rolling!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Becka! We look forward to hearing your stories and perspectives on this thread. 

Ouch!! I guess that is why i like my English frying pan saddles. I don't call that an unscheduled dismount, call it a premature ejection. Unscheduled dismount is when it is your fault. Premature ejection is when its the horses fault. I hope you weren't hurt too bad.


----------



## Becka

Roadyy said:


> Good looking fellows, including the one on top.


TY, my Grandson on Atlas. His first time on a horse, he loved it. He begged to us to let him sit on him one more time after we took the saddle off. Hes not yet 2 but loves the horses and cattle. Kotas too tall for me to reach him easily, so has to ride on my Atlas.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio said:


> Welcome Becka! We look forward to hearing your stories and perspectives on this thread.
> 
> Ouch!! I guess that is why i like my English frying pan saddles. I don't call that an unscheduled dismount, call it a premature ejection. Unscheduled dismount is when it is your fault. Premature ejection is when its the horses fault. I hope you weren't hurt too bad.


I'll have to remember those descriptions when it happens.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Can you imagine the look on your hubby if you offered to clean his sheath? :happydance::rofl::hide: one or all of these...:lol:


Oh geez Roadyy. You just made. Me snort root beer through my nose. Ouch!


----------



## Becka

Koolio said:


> Welcome Becka! We look forward to hearing your stories and perspectives on this thread.
> 
> Ouch!! I guess that is why i like my English frying pan saddles. I don't call that an unscheduled dismount, call it a premature ejection. Unscheduled dismount is when it is your fault. Premature ejection is when its the horses fault. I hope you weren't hurt too bad.


I healed up quite well. Nose was tender for a week or 2, the bruise on my pelvis was hideous and sore enough it kept me out of a saddle for 3 weeks, ubt its all well now. Atlas was very good he ran right back to me after I stood up. Ok, I can live with premature ejection,,,,****, thats as good as an unscheduled dismount which I avoided only to be prematurley ejected. Win one battle only to lose the war. That horse is such a hoot though. I cant help but love him. We have also pulled the wolf teeth since the Ejection.  I have a video of him showing his personality but I cant get it to load. Dam


----------



## Becka

Hmmmmmm, frying pan saddle. I find my Dutch Oven Western saddle works better than my Frying pan,,,,but I will be starting lessons soon to learn how to not make an unscheduled dismount from my frying pan saddle. Fingers crossed,lol. I will have someone take pics, as im sure it will get a laugh or 2.


----------



## Eole

Thanks for a good laugh! :grin:
You sure are a welcoming bunch with a nice (weird?) sense of humor!

Becka, your horses are really nice. I just arrived on this group, but welcome to you!


----------



## Becka

SO, I just asked my BF if I could clean his sheath.....i cant begin to explain the look on his face. "WTF is wrong with you?" Is what he said. "We have company. your going to have to wait." Then he looked at me and said, "I dont know hat part of me you missed hun, but last I checked I didnt have a sheath." thats what else he said,,,****...OMG, I gotta pee, Thsi is killing me. I might have ot leave for a bit.


----------



## Koolio

Eole said:


> Thanks for a good laugh! :grin:
> You sure are a welcoming bunch with a nice (weird?) sense of humor!
> 
> Becka, your horses are really nice. I just arrived on this group, but welcome to you!


Welcome Eole! There is a great group of people here. Some days are quirkier than others. If I have learned anything being over 40, I have learned to not take myself too seriously.

I am looking forward to more pictures and stories from the newer folks!


----------



## Koolio

Becka said:


> SO, I just asked my BF if I could clean his sheath.....i cant begin to explain the look on his face. "WTF is wrong with you?" Is what he said. "We have company. your going to have to wait." Then he looked at me and said, "I dont know hat part of me you missed hun, but last I checked I didnt have a sheath." thats what else he said,,,****...OMG, I gotta pee, Thsi is killing me. I might have ot leave for a bit.


LOL!!! I hope you didn't ask while snapping on a pair of rubber gloves.


----------



## Koolio

Not a great pic, but here is one of the new Weasley boys. I hope to get a better one as soon as they can stay still for 2 seconds.










And here is one more of jealous Maude (aka Cold Hearted Killer).










I got the deck stained and my jumps and poles painted this morning. Now I'm off to harrow poop. Life on the farm...


----------



## gahorsechick

Koolio said:


> Good morning all! I think summer has turned the corner into fall here already. While we still have some warmish temps, there is definitely a crispness in the air and some of the leaves are already starting to turn yellow. I have also been having teaching dreams, even though I don't go back until the 29th. I hate those because I wake up feeling like I worked all night.
> 
> 
> I would welcome some cooler weather- hot an humid here in GA. It has been a relatively mild summer though so I won't complain too much.
> 
> What grade do you teach? I teach 6th Lit and Lang Arts. We went back the 30th of July. Had our first full week this past week. I hate those teaching nightmares- still have them even after 20 years!
> Enjoy your last weeks of freedom!


----------



## Stan

This is to much even for me. Laughing so much I had to reach for my heart medication to calm it down. All the differnet colored pills I take I got the blue one by mistake.
Roslyns at the jaz festival and not due home until late tonight. Its been raining since Friday and she has been lugging her bass and amp from venue to venue. She will be dog tired.

Wellcome to the new folks and jump right in when you can.
As for saddles, horns hurt and it is not a good look hanging from the saddle from ones belt buckle. But showing the brusing is always worth a laugh.

For those that frequently get hung up do what I did, get a saddle that allows for the smooth exit over the front. I have done some spectular dismounts from this saddle.


----------



## Becka

**** Stan I did just that. I bought a roping saddle. Pommel is MUCH narrower than my old one, AND the english saddle has no horn or pommel, maybe english will be the way to go. Less bruising, AND omg I didnt show ANYONE my bruise, it was ,,,,,,,,:shock: well you know,,,in a discreet place, but oh so colorful!
:wink:


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> For those that frequently get hung up do what I did, get a saddle that allows for the smooth exit over the front. I have done some spectular dismounts from this saddle.
> View attachment 252097


I second the no horn. Love my endurance saddle. 

Hello everyone. Been reading but for some reason do not feel like I have been doing exciting enough stuff to post. I really need to change that!


----------



## AlexS

Welcome new friends. Sorry to hear about all the unscheduled dismounts, we need to stop that!


----------



## corgi

Oh, how I love this thread! 

Thanks for the compliments on my pic.

Welcome Becka! 

Alex, hope the new case manager learns to chill a bit.

GAhorsechic, I used to teach and then moved to the dark side- central office administration but when I used to teach I taught 6th and 7th grade social studies and then became a gifted education resource teacher.

As far as unscheduled dismounts or premature ejection...gonna see a lot of them tonight. Heading out the door to the local bullriding rodeo! We go every month and have a blast. Those cowboys fly through the air when they get bucked off. They also have barrel racing. So much fun...and those that remember my "the hot cowboy is my farrier" story...yep, I will get to see him tonight. LOL

Have fun this evening everybody! (Stan, I wish you a good morning!)


----------



## Eole

Koolio: absolutely right about not taking ourselves or life too seriously with age. Weasley twins: who thought of that name for your lovable red balls of fur? So cute! Your killer actually is a "copycat" of my Onyx the killer.
Here she is:









Stan: that's a great picture. And Nvr2many, I also love my endurance saddle, feels safe and nothing to get bruised on (except the ground?)


----------



## Becka

Hi Melinda! 

It doesnt have to be exciting to be interesting. I posted pictures of my horses hooves and got all kinds of responses,lol. That wasnt very exciting but was very interesting. Im slightly obsessed over my horses hooves.

Now the other day at the farm I had to go into the pregnant heifer pen. On of the heifers had calved during the day and we needed to get her and the calf out an into the nursing pen. Unbeknownst to me David was in there. david being one of the holstein bulls that I THOUGHT:shock: was out in the pasture with the dry cows doin his job. I turned ot herd the new Mom out and WOW,,,RUN YOUR FAT *** OUT OF HERE:shock:!!!! Move FASTER OLD WOMAN hes RIGHT BEHIND YOU! Can I fit through the head gate, dont matter im going through it! I FIT!!!!!! I fit my big butt an my girls through that head gate,,,,at a high rate of speed I might add. The bull (David) grazed my hip as I went through:?. He moves mad almost as fast as I move terrified lol. 

After all that I STILL had to get Momma and baby out, a prod and another perosn made that happen, lol. david wasnt impressed. WHY in gods name he was in the pen to begin with is still a mystery to me. He is going to another farm soon to do his duty, no BLUE pills needed Stan,,,LOL.:lol:

Lesson learned: CHeck for Ornaments on the backend of animals,,,if ornaments are present get help. LOL




OMG!!!! I have a carrot!!!!!! YAY!

What are the carrots for?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! Morning Stan! Welcome all newbies! This is a great thread, everyone is kind here and nonjudgmental, so join in as you see fit! 

Had a beautiful morning ride!! jay seemed to really want to be out and about today. Could have ridden longer,( think we were gone nearly 2 hours), but decided to save my bumm for another ride tomorrow!

On the way home I stopped at the Amish for fresh baked goods. Oooohhh my their donuts are as big as your head!! :shock::lol: I took some over to my dad, as I am still worried about him. He seemed way better than a few days ago when he was hallucinating. I think they have his meds in check now.

Came home and napped......for TWO hours!!!!! How am I ever going to make it through the school day????:-(

Decided to pull Rainn out of the stall this evening. Takes me longer to tack her up than ride, but she enjoys being out. . Love my old girl!!

Tonight is the last night of Bachloretting it ( although I'll be happy to see DH). What's on my plate tonight? Crab cake, fresh salad and corn on the cob! Dessert???? Fresh homemade Amish blackberry pie and vanilla ice cream!! . Ooooolala

Oh, all this.....and I'm sitting by a campfire.. Nothing better than a cool evening, a glass of wine, a campfire, and knowing a delicious meal is in there waiting for ya!! . Ok, so it would be a tad more fun with DH, but we will do it tomorrow night!!

Tomorrow is his bday. Did I tell you guys I bought him a new infrared grill? He has NO clue!!:lol: tomorrow we can cook out and enjoy a fire as well! . We enjoy the little things!!

Good grief Becka, be careful!! I went to HS with a fella who got pierced by a bulls horn. The bull rammed it up underneath his ribcage.. Lucky to be alive!!:shock:funny mentioning him....just saw him the other day after...gosh....I bet 20 years!!

That's all i got for ya all....except....have I told you lately how much I dislike. My moms DH???? :evil::evil: he's leaving for a week tomorrow for something.....YEA!!! Enough said about him.....:wink:

Talk soon!


----------



## AlexS

Becka, David is no name for a bull, just sayin'. 

The carrots are a game, you try to collect them and then steal them from people when it's offered. I am nice, and only steal from people I don't really know, or Stan, as that's a given.


----------



## Stan

Becka said:


> **** Stan I did just that. I bought a roping saddle. Pommel is MUCH narrower than my old one, AND the english saddle has no horn or pommel, maybe english will be the way to go. Less bruising, AND omg I didnt show ANYONE my bruise, it was ,,,,,,,,:shock: well you know,,,in a discreet place, but oh so colorful!
> :wink:


 
Becka the saddle in my photo is a tucker endurance in western configeration. Like sitting in an armchair and I must say Stella or Bugs have never unseated me when darting off to the side to escape that horse eating frog. Making like superman in a forward direction is a different situation. But and a big but, all of me cleared the saddle without a hook up:shock::lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Becka, David is no name for a bull, just sayin'.
> 
> The carrots are a game, you try to collect them and then steal them from people when it's offered. I am nice, and only steal from people I don't really know, or Stan, as that's a given.


I recently lost another carrot. I only had two. Now its one. No respectfull member of this forum would steal from someone who only had two carrots, except Alex, no heart.

Did a quick PH test on my soil this afternoon Tested three of the five paddocks. The readings were from 5.3 to 5.7 PH at 7 inches deep. Ill run it again to check. I also noted how compact the soil has become so it looks like some major ground work needs to be undertaken before the spring.

It looks like the PH is acidic below three inches from the surface and the grass roots won't go down because of the acidity, so, if I don't take steps to correct it there wont be any grass for the summer. 

**** Horses their poo is no good for the ground unless composted and there great big feet and weight is a constant roller packing down the soil.

Time for a change, miniture horses. (Wash my mouth out with soap)

Checked Bugs and applied more Manuka Honey He is progressing well and behaved himself, well almost. He stood for the ointment but as soon as the rope was released he was off and then did his avoiding at all costs trick.
I think in another week he will be ridable

cheers all and enjoy your riding. 
Watch out for Alex she steal carrots


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I felt so sorry for you that I sent you a carrot cake.

Can't you just apply lime to the soil?


----------



## AlexS

how do you send a cake Celeste, I'd send one to.................




......................................





................................




you!


----------



## Celeste

There is a thing at the top of the page called carrot kitchen. You click on what you want to send, and then type who you want to send it to. You might should send one to Stan. He's desperate.


----------



## AlexS

Done you both got one, as I am in a giving mood.


----------



## nvr2many

Me too!


----------



## AlexS

Oh no, I sent you a cake Melinda before I saw my messages, and you sent me one of everything! For shame, you only got a cake.


----------



## nvr2many

Bah ha ha! funny how we were doing same thing at same time! Great minds! Thank you!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, I felt so sorry for you that I sent you a carrot cake.
> 
> Can't you just apply lime to the soil?


I do apply lime but it takes years for it to get down several inches and change the PH. By turning it over and applying the lime I get it into the lower level and will adjust the PH quicker Also the soil is compacted so ill be dealing with that issue as well.

Thanks for the carrot cake


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Done you both got one, as I am in a giving mood.


Or feeling guilty for stealing carrots.


----------



## Becka

Good morning!!!!!

K, id love ot help Stan out,,BUT hve 1 carrot to my name!!!!! :shock:

Please dont steal my carrots or I will wish several unscheduled dismounts in your future!!!!!:lol: And maybe 1 or 2 assisted ejections,,,,prematurely even.


I wish you all a wonderful day!!!! Im sure I will be back asap to see how all you are doing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Carrots....humph...I don't knowmhowmpeople get so many! I've never had more than THREE! Someone keeps stealing them...:-|

Had a beautiful rode this morning. . Pretty bad when the horse is braver than the rider!! Haha went down a new road today. Never sure what you might find.....as we rode I heard roosters, and smelled animals. Up over the top of the rise I can see a building....not sure if its in habated. The further we go, I can now see that yes, it is a home....quite delapitated and stuff strun about the heard. A barn with goats and the roosters crowing grows closer. I sit deeper in my saddle, Jay slows his steps in response to my riding. My biggest fear is that a dog or other animal will come darting out at us, causing jay to spook. I've had this happen in the past before. I never trust back road homes...so many people let their dogs run lose. My gut said turn around, so I did, but if I would have let him....Jay would have kept going. My brave boy! 

This got me thinking....all the things horses are exposed to on the trail. Today we spooked up 5 deer, passed at least 6 Amish buggies going to church, a giant fish mailbox and car tires hanging from a fence post.....

So tell me....what are some strange/unusual things you've encountered on your tides?

As a bonus, Jay found an ancient apple tree along the road. We stopped and both had a fresh treat! 

Loving all the fun here! You guys make me smile!!

Have a great and hopefully quiet Sunday!!


----------



## nvr2many

Good morning everyone! 

NM, I just love reading your posts. Very descriptive. I feel like I am there with you. 

Things that we come across do not seem that unusual. Demon Llama, chickens, goats, cows, frogs jumping in pond making that squeak that they make when you startle them and jump into the pond. When we went to the beach, my mare was very leery of the kites people were flying.


----------



## Celeste

The strangest thing that I encountered on a ride?

This was years ago. I was riding a high strung little Arab gelding I called "Rooster". He was a very forward moving, brave horse. He suddenly stopped in the road and perked his ears. I could see that he was anxious. He was so uptight that I felt like I was sitting on a rocket that was about to launch. Then I heard it. I thought that I must be mistaken, but as I got closer, there was no doubt. It was bagpipes. I was on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere. This guy was marching along, playing his bagpipes. He stopped playing and I was able to approach him. He said that he was marching along the dirt road just for the practice. Every time he played his bagpipes in his subdivision, the police would show up and threaten to arrest him for disturbing the peace. He waited until I got a bit down the road, and then he started playing again. It was beautiful music, but you could hear it a mile away! It was weeks before my horse would go down that road without looking wide eyed and worried.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, that story is TOO funny!! Now THAT is a strange thing to see along the road!! :rofl:

Demon llama? Does he come out and spit at you?:lol:

There is a little bridge that crosses a swampy area....near that pond I've posted pictures of....often I find discarded deer carcasses thrown off the bridge. Gross, but I figure it's poachers or Amish....

.anyway....I always fear the next time we cross I will find a body floating in that green swamp.....:shock: I think I watch too many murder shows....:lol: it's a perfect dump site!:shock::-? Wouldn't THAT be horrible to come across???


----------



## gahorsechick

We ride the trails around our house as all the roads here are paved and people have no idea how to drive around horses. Our trails are pretty uneventful. I have seen several deer, raccoons and a coyote. Horses usually freak at the deer because the deer are freaking at us so we all have a major freaking moment!

Once, when I was living in FLorida, I was riding down a trail and thought I saw a log in the way- nope it was a bloomin alligator! :shock: I hate those ******s! Maybe I hate them more than most because I went to Florida State University and the UF gators are our main rival. Nonetheless, I and my horse quickly figured out this wasn't a log when it moved. Thankfully, I was on a solid horse who was not only "bombproof" but "gator proof" as well. The gator must not have been hungry because he saw us and scurried off into the lake. Lord I hate gators! 

Very thankful N. GA doesn't have gators. They are rather tasty though...:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Deer, coyotes and foxes are common sights on our trails, as are the odd bison. Occasionally we also encounter moose, which is never good because the horses FREAK at moose.

The strangest thing I have encountered was a guy coming down around a bend toward us on a mountain bike, all dressed in camo with twigs, leaves, face paint and the whole bit. He scared the crap out of us, especially since it was a "horses only" trail. It turns out he was some kind of wildlife photographer out hunting for moose pictures.

Koolio is deathly afraid of anthills of all things. The bagpipes are awesome!


----------



## Eole

You have really strange stuff on your rides! :shock:

Had a wonderful 2 hours ride this morning. Nope, no bagpipes, no alligator or bison. Just a few "Partridge Spooks": they wait 'till we almost walk on them before they fly noisily.

I just love my mare. Only one refusal at the entrance of a smaller trail. It took time and every trick in the bag to get her to go and climb over treacherous rocks, to find a dead-end. Wrong way! Climbed down, found the right entrance: she went in, no hesitation. She's way smarter than I am. Humbling, really. :wink:

This morning's flooded trail, from a beaver dam (we see a little of it on the right of the picture)


----------



## Stan

I really can not add to this conversation. We don't have moose, gators, lions, snakes, bagpipe playing townies walking back roads, or strange men dressed as a bush riding a bike. We do have men dressed in bright coloured boots, dark chaps,chaffs or leggings (dependent which country you hail from) Long trench coats and dark hats. These are mostly seen in the South Island of NZ where we have 20 million sheep and horses to round them up on.

One rearly runs into one in the bush or on country roads so the horse don't get spooked. We have deer, wild pigs, possoms, and in Northland where I live, in the bush we ocassionally come across the odd individual wandering around with a stoned look on their face. That does not startle the horse as they are moving to slow.

There was one ocassion on a bush ride with abunch of us, generally me being the only male. We stopped for lunch when the message went out. (Look the other way Stan) I knew what that ment.
One of the ladies needed a wee stop, and as always she squated beside her horse, being covered by its legs, to a fashon. Picture this, the horses were lose tethered along a fence line.
Stella was second in the line, her horse she had used as cover, suddenly moved away. Stella spotted her close to the ground, squeeled and bolted, the other horses reacted to Stella as quick as a flash leaving this lady exposed, and my camara was on Stella.


----------



## NickerMaker71

There is someone lurking behind me....isn't there.....????:shock::lol:

This is Rainn creepin' up behind me as I sit in the pasture.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like y'all had a busy weekend full of great story telling. I really enjoyed the read. 

I was up til 2:30 am working on that jeep I mentioned on my schedule for Saturday. got it all back together and him on his way home. Head hit the pillow around 3 and I played hookie from church from exhaustion. Got up Sunday around 9(latest I've slept in 15 years when not sick) to feed the horses and such. Decided to clean the fence line of tall weeds and brush that were grounding out the electric fence. All I had were long handled pruning snips for trimming tree limbs. Worked my way down the longest fence then started on the shorter sides about the time the hottest part of the day set in. I got really overheated and was unable to finish as I had to go back to the house after 4 hours of that to soak in a cool bath. I felt light headed up til around 5 then started getting my bearings back. Finished the day off with helping my cousin put his bed together in his new place, close to me, before we took off for the new TSC. Bought a few things for the electric fence really cheap as it was their grand opening weekend. I thought it was next weekend and had monies at home saved up for it. Missed out on that...

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Gosh Roaddy! What a hard working weekend for you! :shock: feel ok this morning? Does your back ache from all that trimming? That heat will zap you! I've been watching the weather all over the country, and it's HOT down your way. Looking like the end of the week may give you relief!!

Off to do chores and back out to the school to pull my room together. Hopefully I can stay focused and get the physical aspect of it complete today! That is if I stay focused....:? I tend to flitter off and do this and that.....:-|. I have self diagnosised myself as ADD. :lol::lol:

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Roadyy

Feeling ok this morning. Took some electrolyte tablets this morning just to help fend off the heat today incase I have a big load of calls. It is Monday after all and everything goes wrong on Monday. lol


----------



## Koolio

Yesterday was hot and busy here too (for here anyways). In the morning I baked a quadruple batch of banana loaf with some old bananas I had in the freezer. I got a second coat of paint on the deck and a coat of waterseal on the inside of the stalls in the barn. Had to fix the riding mower tire (again) and then proceeded to mow down about a half acre of rough grass and weeds and mowed a strip around the inside and outside perimeter of the entire fenceline. I also re-dug the border around my tomatoe bed, picked some fresh yellow beans and strawberries for dinner and got a ride in on Sam after supper. While riding, I met another woman who I have seen riding in the area a few times, so we have exchanged contact information and made plans to ride together. 

The day finished off with a spectacular lightening storm here last night! This mean DH and I had both dogs and one kid on the bed with us for at least part of the night. Fun times!

Today I promised myself I would start getting my materials ready for school, so down to the basement to dig out my binders and textbooks. My new assignment will be teaching grade 7, 8, and 9 Science. I have taught these before, but have much more experience teaching the upper levels, so I am looking for lots of ways to make learning Science fun and as hands on as possible. If you have any cool pictures of ecosystems, geological formations, unique bridges or interesting animals from your region you wouldn't mind sharing, I'd love to see them and possibly incorporate them into some of my materials.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## nvr2many

Hello everyone! I actually got a ride in today. Nothing special but as least I got out. It has been muggy here so have not been riding much. Got out early enough this morning. 81 with 76% humidity is not fun. Not used to that here in Oregon! Not a fan! Today is DH's friday so yay! I am sure we will get rides in together. 

My step daughter wants to ride so I am going to get her in the round pen and see how she does. She really wants her own horse and all of that but have not really gotten her started yet. Her sister got her all freaked out about it and this is the first time she has come to me and asked. So yay!!! I am going to look into lessons for her. Will be fun.

I also want to find a place I can pay and use their arena for the winter too. I am not really sure how that works. Does anyone have any info on doing that?? 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## tjtalon

Caught up on 2 days posts; as for the sheath-thing,I didn't blow root beer outta my noise,but my cats must've thought I had a hairball..!

Welcome Becka! I never get more than 2 carrots. Had 3 once, then got them stolen by the Bandit. Have 1 now..

Went to go do my usual Monday doody..oh..my..g. The place had had a flood, no cleaning the whole weekend, except for the back row yesterday before another storm hit. Had my work cut out for me (2 & 3 barrels per pen, 3 for the horse buddies that live together). Mud & poo & heavy. BUT! Lol..yesterday when I deep cleaned my living room: since I seem to have to rearrange w/that circumstance, I found the couch ever so much easier to move! All this seems to very good for my muscles.

Got my lesson #6 after (didn't have to the the back row). Me & Tommy,bareback pad, & Janice bareback padded her Callie, so we could be together in the round pen, & I could see what she was telling me. @ one significant point,I swear I could feel the tumblers clicking in my head,putting past read/told info into place: dang,I actually SAW her Callie gather beneath herself,& finally understood "get your horse under you", plus alot along the same line. In my past, it was "get on this horse,& learn to trot/post,then canter,then you jump". AAH! Janice is teaching me what actually happens!

Way cool. Today I had lessons on leg positions; how to get Tommy to the rail, then away from it, as opposed to the different thing I learned last week for turning. He had a hard time w/it,as strong herd-oriented; there was the Leader (Janice) on a lead mare (Callie), & all he really wanted to do was be butt-close to them. But, I managed,thru trial & error, & Janice said I did well.

Am looking forward to my vacation-day Thursday,when I can go for a lesson in the morning,when it's not so hot,& don't have to poo-do first. As for poo-do,Fire (also Janice's horse,she has 5) has decided he's my new escape-artist jokester nemesis. He didn't get out (& has a muddy manure rake mark on his butt to prove it), but when cleaning, he backed up to the wheelbarrow...first one back leg on a handle...moved him off..then the other...moved him off. That back leg was poised & cocked. I pushed him away, as unsure of his intention. 

When Janice came down to feed,I told her about it,& she said he loves to kick over the wheelbarrows,& was seeing if he could get away w/it, that he was bored, having fun w/me. I told him that I now have his number...

That's my Monday adventures (Rick!) everyone. Now I have to go clean my oven, since sprayed it down 6 am this morning to soak. Dont ya just love vacations?! This is a good one for me. Love to all.


----------



## corgi

Tj, glad you had a great lesson!

I haven't really encountered anything strange on the trail. The bagpipe player wins! The camo guy is 2nd, The demon llama is a close third. LOL

Farrier came out this evening. It is so humid outside that my hair was soaking wet just standing there watching him work. And No, it is not because he is hot. 

Seriously, the humidity is close to 100% and just miserable.

Isabella greeted me tonight with a nice long cut on her flank. I panicked at first because it was fresh and looked deeper than it really is. Have no idea how she did it. I cleaned it out real good, put antibiotic ointment on it and covered it with SWAT. I swear, she is a masochist. I would love to know how she did it.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio....well, how did the pulling out the school books go?

Still working to clear up Jays back one foot. The others look pretty good. This one is the one with the cut attached to it. As I cleaned it today, a 'chunk' of....I guess dead frog fell out, leaving the sulcus crack pretty open. Had mom look at it...we both think its shedding the infected frog. I packed it super good twice today with the NO THRUSH. He's not gimpy and allows me to treat, so I think he is OK....but it just makes me a bit weak in the knees! I could never be a nurse!!

Spent the majority of the day at the school and got what was on my list done!! YES!! I stayed focused. . Thing is...I'm not a fast worker, I tend to place something here, then there.....a bit methodical I guess. So things tend to take me longer than the average joe...:-|. Oh well, just who I am I guess.:wink:

NVR, glad you got a ride in!!

TJ, happy to hear things clicked for you! That's the best feeling!! Good luck with that 'deep' cleaning. I hat e doing that! :lol:

Oh found Jay does not like me approaching him from the right with the halter! He gets these way scared eyes, And turns around in the stall, which I don't like. I just thought he was playing games with me and didn't want to put it on, but when I went for the left side....he just stood there all quiet like. Weird!!

Have a good night.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, sounds like a wonderful lesson and thrilled that you, obviously, have a great teacher who has patience and love for what she is teaching you. Congrats on finding her and Tommy.

Tracey, you are welcome to send some of that Banana Loaf down here when ever you feel needing to suffice a lowly southern boy's fetish.

Ladona, I brought the young man from church home with me yesterday and we cut grass til dark when his mom came for him. Then went out to the barn to feed, water the horses and doctor on Trusty. On the way back to the house I realized how much cooler and less sweaty compared to doing all the barn stuff as soon as I get home from work. I think I will start going to the barn after dark until the temps start getting cooler. 
That scratch looks like she might have scratched an itch and got into fence strand or nail where she was scratching. I have always loved the flea bitten color on a horse.

NM, Glad you got some organizing done at school..Do you think Jay may be losing sight in that eye causing him to be more weary about being approached from that side? Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Farmchic

goodmorning all! I'm still half asleep so bare with me. I've been checking in but not much time to post. 

We went on a last minute trip to Arkansas to visit family. 6 hours one way in a truck with inlaws I'm still recovering LOL

I finished painting the pavilion just need the boys to put the cabinet doors on. I'm working on an old cabinet, painting it red then I'll start in the pavilion bathroom. Friends have threatened an intervention but I told them unless they want to help finish projects they better just leave me alone. I've not heard from them since.

I have house cleaning this morning, barn chores, farrier at 12:30 and then I might get time to paint.

Had a call last night about someone wanting to board 4 show Arabians. Big sigh. I don't know if they will come look or not. I don't know if I want them to. The extra income would be nice but I'm spoiled with having my barn to myself with no one telling me what to do. Any advice?? 

It's cooler and wetter than normal here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning! 

Roaddy, no I think it's mainly trust issues with Jay. With all the interactions I've had from him, I can tell he didn't come from a very caring home...which makes sense. Cattle lots are for work. We are working on it, and I am gaining his trust. Now we need to work on him trusting my mom, as she will take over morning feelings once school is in session. 

FC! I don't know....if it were me I probably wouldn't want someone else in my barn...but of course in that situation, I prefer my solitude.:wink:

Off to do the same as yesterday.:-|. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally got caught up w/the thread. Spending $$ is quite exhausting. I remember DH helping me to the bed after dinner, I fell asleep on top of the covers, w/my shoes on & that's how I woke up at about 1:30 this morning. But now the new fridge is cold, & I just transferred ice, & some frozen foods over to it. I think my new juicer will come today & I can get fruits/veggies to make some healthy juices-have really missed drinking them. Still have more boxes to go through & move out of the house, but it's coming along. Also want to try out my new sewing machine soon-have to get a chair that can stay in there once I have room for it.

Love reading about your horseback adventures & your everyday lives-weather sure dictates a lot of how we mange our days. My computer is being quite strange & the printer still doesn't print. I'm hoping we can get screens made for the 2 larger windows-when I make them they buckle, but I did also use a thicker, solar blocking screen. DH wants me to make the screens for the remaining smaller windows & we will get a screenmaker to make a screen for the slider. So much to get caught up on.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> NM, Glad you got some organizing done at school..Do you think Jay may be losing sight in that eye causing him to be more weary about being approached from that side? Hope you figure it out.


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Celeste

Farmchic said:


> Had a call last night about someone wanting to board 4 show Arabians. Big sigh. I don't know if they will come look or not. I don't know if I want them to. The extra income would be nice but I'm spoiled with having my barn to myself with no one telling me what to do. Any advice??


It would be nice to have the money. I would talk to them. If I had the facility and could hire someone to help with cleaning and still make a profit, I would consider it myself.

I would be sure that your personality clicks with theirs.
Expectations on both sides would be drawn up in a written contract.
There would be no question about who does what and when. 

And to make it worthwhile, charge a lot of money. If you don't make money at it, it is not worth doing.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Roaddy, no I think it's mainly trust issues with Jay. With all the interactions I've had from him, I can tell he didn't come from a very caring home...which makes sense. Cattle lots are for work. We are working on it, and I am gaining his trust. Now we need to work on him trusting my mom, as she will take over morning feelings once school is in session.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do the same as yesterday.:-|.
> 
> Have a good day all!


I hear you. I can only remind you while gaining his trust to do everything you do on the left side the same way on the right side. Teach both sides of his brain and it should help gain his trust of you from either side as it seems he trusts you very well on the left. If you only teach him from one side then you only have half his attention and retaining abilities. I say this even as i believe you to already know it,,just a friendly reminder.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I'm on it! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I figured you were.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would post a few update pics of the two horses that got hurt and their level of healing.

This was Boo after falling through the septic tank..








Here he is from last night.









Here is Trusty's cut..








Here are from last night..

















He is coming along as good or better than Boo did. I am using Underwood's Horse medicine on Trusty as to where I used a mixture between a salve, from a member on here, and Corona on Boo. I don't have to wrap Trusty's leg with the Underwood's unless there is alot of moisture where he is. In other words I only wrap it when there is heavy rain on top of alot of urine. I switch him between the 2 stalls to help keep his footing dry.


----------



## tjtalon

Checkin' in.good grief,Rick, but all looks better anyway..what alot of work & am sure worry.. Thanks Rick,Ladona,Nicker for pats-on-back for my little lesson(s!) Makes me feel good,& connected. 

I got the oven cleaned last nite! ugh...but chicken baking now as I speak,so that's a good thing (coolish here today, 'till it warms up again,so good day for it; stash for work lunches,& a nice thigh for dinner). Nicker,as for deep-cleaning; working towards the dining room next, will dig on that tomorrow! Sigh, all that's truly clean in the kitchen right now is the danged oven..


----------



## tjtalon

The right-side left-side teaching (from Rick to Nicker) reminded me of something else Janice is teaching me. She has trained the horses to mount/dismount from either side, since the left-side rule is from the regimen of mounting/etc only left side, as right side is where your sword is (was). She figures that, on a trail,in an ER especially,it may be necessary to get off on the right-side. Makes sense to me, & the horse learning whatever needs to be taught,makes sense from either side.

That's my greenhorn input on that. But,lol, in mounting,lately,have forgotten (yesterday!) which is the "correct" side, which is funny,but good..for me,anyway. Now I can do it either way. Does seem a good idea for the horses, 'tho...

Luv u guys. My fear has just about gone away. I talked w/Janice yesterday about the canter-fear,that led me to the crash,that led me to the hiatus. She said,no worries, we're not in a hurry (I'M not!), & when it comes time for that, she'll put me on her Bailey (pretty reddish mare,trained to English, but does well Western); she said Bailey has a smooth,lovely canter, & it'll be okay (Tommy doesn't/can't canter/lope, she said). That's in the future.

Tomorrow.....more cleaning!!

Day after tomorrow I'll get my lesson w/out mucking first, on Tommy,bareback pad. Janice said she wants to work on my shoulder thing (am still way tight). I saw her phone pics of me & Tommy,they're great! She said she remembers to send them to my email when she's out w/the horses, but not when she's at her comp! Well..sill get them sometime, & send to you'all.


----------



## Stan

Just a quick look in, Nickers I have to work on Bugs both sides and I need to get his attention again. His face was last I saw him on Monday getting better all the time. Riding this weekend if I can.
Home sick I have picked up a cold or something and given work the push for the remainder of the week. came home thinking I could get some TLC but she has gone out. Home alone.

Recieved the first invite for the trekking season. The pighunters club are doing fund raising and orginasing a two day trek at the end of September. Its way up north in kaitaia (about 230 ks form my home) and will be along 90 mile beach and some of the scrub land and forest. Saturday night they put an animal on a spit (wild pig) or a sheep, we all sit around having a rum or two telling lies.

Saturday is a 5 hour ride and the advice is make sure the horse is fit so some sand hills will also be involved. 

Sunday is the short ride we have to consider the horses. Nah, its the riders suffering from the rum and you can bet the horses will do a pay back. A little pigroot, a number of little bucks, not to mention shooting out to the side to get away from the horse eating spiders. They know when the head is hurting and just what and when to do it so the disprin does not work.

So all in all it means the finer weather is on its way for my end of the world. and I pray it is also a wet summer. 

Rick the horses are looking much better
Cheers all 
and get out there and ride

Roslyn does not have a horse so reacted badly to the news I'm going on the trek. I told her to ride Stella as Stella likes her. She did not object. Normally she would say she is too tall to get on. Not this time. I may have to keep Stella.


----------



## gahorsechick

Well its official. Boo is spoiled ROTTEN. I hang out with him and my little EPM pony Otis Campbell often because they are in the front pasture by the house. Anyway when we are hanging out and a horsefly lands on Boo's rump I smack it for him because he can't reach it. Today I was out by the tack room and they were out in the pasture- a good 300 feet away, I noticed a fly was giving him a fit when all of a sudden he came galloping up to me, slid to a stop and turned his rump around sporting a horsefly enjoying a snack from his hindquarters. Of course I smacked it dead. Boo then turned around nudged me and trotted off back to the pasture. I'll be damned I think I've created a monster! This is the second time he has done this! What a ****** he is. God Love 'em.:lol:


----------



## Stan

gahorsechick said:


> Well its official. Boo is spoiled ROTTEN. I hang out with him and my little EPM pony Otis Campbell often because they are in the front pasture by the house. Anyway when we are hanging out and a horsefly lands on Boo's rump I smack it for him because he can't reach it. Today I was out by the tack room and they were out in the pasture- a good 300 feet away, I noticed a fly was giving him a fit when all of a sudden he came galloping up to me, slid to a stop and turned his rump around sporting a horsefly enjoying a snack from his hindquarters. Of course I smacked it dead. Boo then turned around nudged me and trotted off back to the pasture. I'll be damned I think I've created a monster! This is the second time he has done this! What a ****** he is. God Love 'em.:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
That I like, do you think he now looks on you as his mother, or a fly swat.:shock:


----------



## gahorsechick

Probably a bit of both, Stan! :?


----------



## Eole

TJ, Koolio, Roadyy, Nvr and others: gosh you all worked so hard over the week end, you make me feel lazy!

TJ, you seem to have found yourself a good coach, keep the good work!
Nvr: how old is the step daugther? It's nice when they show interest, that maybe will grow into a real passion.

Roadyy: what nasty cuts, yuk! Seems to heal well though. I missed the story of that accident: how long ago? I've never heard of Underwood or Corona, I'll check it out.
Stan: love reading your stories. That trekking invitation sounds like fun.

And you're hoping for a wet summer as I was hoping for a dry one. Not happening. Came home early from work, picked up my online order at the post office: new saddle pad, yeah! It's a HAF Endurance. Wanted to do a little test ride, but thunderstorms started as I arrived home. Raining since.

I have to find time to ride before Thursday, 'cause I have a dressage lesson and need to practice arena work. I'm a trail rider, trying to improve my riding. I finally found a coach that accepts to come here, WAYYY out in the woods.


----------



## AlexS

checking again. I assume Stan is behaving. 

All is well here, just stupid busy, and fighting my water authority, as they are charging us 4x the amount they should. Am on it, am close to bringing a class action suit against them, if you are so inclined I am about to post about it in the politics section.


----------



## Roadyy

Eole said:


> Roadyy: what nasty cuts, yuk! Seems to heal well though. I missed the story of that accident: how long ago? I've never heard of Underwood or Corona, I'll check it out.


Here is the link to Underwoods. It is sworn by with alot of the members here and I am loving the results and ease of use.
https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/


Here is the Corona I pick up at most any tack shop and Wal-mart around here.

Amazon.com: Corona Ointment 14oz Jar: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Critter sitter

HEy everyone !!! looks like everyone has been busy.
Welcome to the newbies.

sorry I have been so busy I have not been Posting. I have tried to keep up but you all are posting busy bees. 

Fair went well Bre and the horses did Gret. Doc is Sore right now though. he got worked. So he and Cody are taking a rest in the pasture now. they are loving just being horses.

Kittens are all recovered and ready to go home. they do still need shots. They were too young. Melinda I have not gave up on the ride. the rescue and I are still looking ...


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Thought I would post a few update pics of the two horses that got hurt and their level of healing.
> 
> This was Boo after falling through the septic tank..
> View attachment 254762
> 
> 
> Here he is from last night.
> 
> View attachment 254778
> 
> 
> Here is Trusty's cut..
> View attachment 254786
> 
> 
> Here are from last night..
> 
> View attachment 254794
> 
> View attachment 254802
> 
> 
> 
> He is coming along as good or better than Boo did. I am using Underwood's Horse medicine on Trusty as to where I used a mixture between a salve, from a member on here, and Corona on Boo. I don't have to wrap Trusty's leg with the Underwood's unless there is alot of moisture where he is. In other words I only wrap it when there is heavy rain on top of alot of urine. I switch him between the 2 stalls to help keep his footing dry.


Rick that looks Fantastic!! Hubby saw the pics and said you are doing Great.


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you Lori. Tell Mick I said thanks as well.

Glad Bre and Doc did well at the fair. Hope they get over the soreness quick and back to enjoying the rides.

I have a little more fencing to install this evening then should be able to turn the horses out on the high grass before Little Man destroys every fence post on the property over there. He is pushing the posts over til they break then stomping the fence down to get to the tall grass in the yard to that house. He has no patience. 

I did get all the weeds snipped down from the elec wire that is already up and got rid of the short. Trusty was the first victim of the full load from the 20 mile charger.


----------



## Stan

Electric fence. That brings to mind the time when Roslyn was riding Patches. Patches is close to 40 now she was 37 when we were riding her. That is until she retired herself. Roslyn went out one day, tacked her up climbed on and said walk on, and Patches planted her legs and said no. She had earned her rest.
Back to the electric fence. We were on a trek Roslyn on Patches and I on Savannah my young green clyde cross. Roslyn headed Patches up to the gate to open it and while backing up backed into the electric fence:shock: that was the look on patches face and she was off. 

I believe she hit 40 miles an hour within the first two strides. Not bad for an old girl, and Roslyn, well she had a look on her face that mimicked Patches but she stayed on. Amazing how fast a horse really can be regardless of its age.

later on that ride my saddle slipped and I ended up under Savannah so I better not glote to much.

Cheers all 
I'm at home sick and grumpy. I don't miss work, but I don't have the energy to be with the horses either. Now whats the point of being home sick if one can't spend that time with a horse.


----------



## Roadyy

Get well soon, ole friend.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I'm at home sick and grumpy. I don't miss work, but I don't have the energy to be with the horses either. Now whats the point of being home sick if one can't spend that time with a horse.


You are probably better off going ahead and working when you are sick so that you can save up those sick days for riding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Sorry Stan to hear you are under the weather. :-(

Speaking of weather, I was going to ride this morning but yikes! The weather was wet and cold!! I spent the better part of the day in jeans and a sweatshirt!!

Spent day three out at the school. Well...I didn't get out there until noon...I had such a headache, I came home after chores and laid down for a bit. 

Gt stuff done but not enough:evil:..too many people were in and stopping in to talk..I'll have to finish next week...which i didn't want to do. School's off limits til Monday.

I'm a bit peeved....I spend the entire summer recharging my batteries and getting intot the right frame of mind for a new bunch of kiddos...but as soon as I get back tot the building, there is always someone who is a Debbie downer and is negative and makes comments like ' these kids you,have can't focus, or they can't read'.....:evil::evil: ya know what? I don't want to start my year off on that foot!!!! Let me do what I do, and ill make my own opinions and fix what I can!!!:evil: why are people SO negative? The year hasn't even started!! Ugh! I was in such a good place....now I'm all :twisted:

I took a break from prepping and went to a Amish harness shop I just heard about and found a quilted winter blanket for JayJay.. I've attached a picture, what do you guys think? I'm suspecting Jay, being from Oklahoma, won't be acclimated to our NE winters, does anyone know what OK winters are like? I've been keeping tabs of their summers...they are HOT!! We get lake effect here. Brrrrr:shock:

Roaddy, wow, you've been doing some major doctoring, huh?

Critter, I miss those show days! Next week is the big county fair I used to she at...can't wait to go and watch!. Congrats!

The next several,days are to be sunny and cool! Hoping to get some saddle time in!!

Oh notice in the pic how nice Jay ground ties!! Oh ya....we've been working on that!

Have good night.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, love the new blanket!! Our teachers had to start back this week and I swear I wonder why some of the grumpy ones even bother to come back. The negativity is such a downer. I call them toxic teachers and try to stay away. Keep your positive attitude...it will always win out over a negative nelly.

Critter, glad to see you again.

Roady...amaziing progress. I use the Corona cream all the time on Isabella. I used it on her lower legs when she got scratches. Healed it right up.

Alex...the price of your water is ridiculous! Go get 'em!!

Stan, hope you feel better...here is something just for you! ( even though it is already Thursday in your part of the world)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, I brought the blanket home to show my DH and our doggie was a bit jealous! :lol::lol:

P.s. it's going down into the 40s tonight!! Yikes!!:shock:


----------



## corgi

Our weather was amazing today. Sunny, 75, and not a bit of humidity. Hard to believe that two days ago, I was drenched in sweat just standing around. It is going to be in the 50's tonight. I am ready for Fall


----------



## Maryland Rider

I had to do it.
Took off work Thursday & Friday, 4 day weekend camping & riding!
I am going to get some good pics of the weekend.
Weather in Maryland could not be better, Sunday maybe late rain I'll be home then.

Hump day is over now!


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, you are in small town US and near the Amish, you are not near Lancaster county PA are you? If so, me too, we should talk about that. 

Stan sorry you are sick, as you are ancient, and I don't want you to croak on us, you can have this much love ><. If you are near croaking stage, then you can have this much > <. 

That's about all I've got.  
(get better my friend)

Farrier came out today to do other horses, he sent me a text asking if I wanted him to look at Lucas. The fronts are glued, the backs are bare right now, he's still a bit sore on the backs, 'pasture sound'. He hopes to be able to put shoes on in 3 weeks. 

When he glued on the fronts, he wanted cash, so I would pay him next time out. Sadly that was today, I was just paid last Thurs, cable, electric, car, insurance, kids football gear $400, back to school supplies $200 - you have to be kidding me. Now my phone is texting wanting to be paid to - does it never end. 

Amusingly, the farrier was doing the drafts at the barn. Both farrier and apprentice were huffing and puffing a lot. I had no idea how much a drafts leg weighs, I couldn't hold it, no way, it was like 400lbs. 

So I challenged the farrier to climb up on the biggest draft. It was just a comment until I saw him thinking about it, putting his hands above his head on it's back, stretching to the withers. So then I really laid it on. 'no way in heck you can get on that', and on and on. Because I told him he couldn't, he had to try. Perfect! 
His little legs are scrambling up there, trying to find purchase on the horses knee, just working really hard. It took about 5 mins since his feet left the ground, the horse just stood there like an angel. 
When he did get up there, I told him how easy it is to pressure a manly man into something, as they always have to prove he is a mainly man. He's breathing hard at that point, but I think he called me a name that begins with a b and is a name for a dog. I double over laughing, he jumps off and throws something at me. I didn't see it, I was laughing too hard.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - I hope you get feeling better soon. Probably for the best if SWMBO isn't around as you boys tend to get pretty grumpy when you are sick.

Alex - I feel for you. This is always a very expensive time of year with back to school costs and all the horse- related get ready for winter tune-ups. It would have been a hoot watching the farrier scramble up onto the draft horse.

Nicker - I love the blanket! I know where your hot weather went. It found its way up to us! It has been in the high 20's here this week (so in the high 80's low 90's in Fahrenheit). The days are getting much shorter though (dark by 9:30 this evening) and both the fields and some of the trees are starting to turn yellow. Hopefully we will have an Indian summer followed by a real fall that lasts beyond Oct 1.

I didn't get much planning done today but met with a work colleague for tea instead. We talked about getting ready for school, but both agreed it was better to out it off a few more days and enjoy summer. As for those Negative Nancies, just try to stay away, or refocus the conversation. I find it way too easy to get sucked in, so my goal for this year is to avoid the staff room as much as possible and spend as much time as I can with the kids.

I wasn't completely lazy today as I cleaned out our old mouse infested shed of its pile of junk and old baling twine and took it to the dump. After sweating in heavy old boxes full of mouse turds and icky spiders, I think I spent over an hour in the shower, but it is good to have that job done.

DH is off tomorrow on a boys weekend motorcycling and I am left alone with the kids. Is not so bad as tomorrow I may be going tractor shopping. Our old riding mower we bought for $100 three years ago just isn't cutting it (pun intended). With winter coming and the new barn to plow around we aren't sure our previous snow removal system is going to make the grade so we are looking into a compact 23 HP Massey Ferguson acreage tractor with front end loader, mower, blade and snowblower. While I don't really want to spend a bunch of money on a tractor, this makes the most sense for us being on the acreage, and I'd rather buy when prices are good and we are not desperate than when we are buried under 3' of snow we cannot move or wading in 2' high grass and weeds. I'll spend another day or two trying to rationalize the decision or talk myself into putting it off for another year.


----------



## AlexS

Koolio, you have already made the change, you can be around negative people, but if you are not, then you will just hear them and brush them off. It's about you and not them. You got this. 

Sorry you need a new tractor, but good idea about getting it now before winter hits. So sad we are all thinking about winter. 

tonight we have one of the coldest nights in history here, when the kids go to bed, I like to take off my bra - as who the heck enjoys wearing them. I just took my dog out in a tank top. Geez!!! I can't describe what I looked like, but I think you probably understand enough. Brings the meaning home to nippy weather.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> You are probably better off going ahead and working when you are sick so that you can save up those sick days for riding.


 
That is the norm. I generally chuck a sicky for riding treks if I can't get the time off. After having my heart attack my doctor gives me a medical for a day off any time i mention i need it. Its called a mental day or tests need to be completed 5 minutes for a blood test and I'm riding. However this virus is a bad one and has laid me low. SWMBO gave it to me. Nothing like sharing is there. 

Don't ya just love the women when they share like this. 

They call It man flu, which is twice as bad as women flu, but there is a reason for that. Its due to the fact I am twice the size of SWMBO therefor it stands to reason I have twice the amount of virus running around causing havock. Makes sense to me.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

I cme back just because Alex requested it.

No Alex I am not going to croak. I intend to hang around for a bit and annoy you.

I look forward to the weather changing here and the riding begins, and further more, I'm to mean to croak. That would mean SWMBO would get Bugs, and my Tucker saddle.:shock:

I have been advised of another trek in November at the bay of Islands Northland. This is the riding for the disabled and generally attracts 100 to 150 riders. Folks travel hundreds of miles for this one. I am looking forward this year in particular cause Ill be riding Bugs out to these events for the first time.

Now back to being grumpy and sick.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for all the compliments on how improved the wounds look. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi all..peekin' in & catchin' up. Nicker,I love that purple blanket! Yesterday ignored the dining room & attacked the kitchen instead,every inch of it. Now don't want to touch it,it's too pretty..but will have to if I want to eat!

Wish me luck today. I want to have a really good lesson, as a chance of a lesson w/out mucking first may not come around again for a long time. Am so keyed up for it, I woke up @ 4:30 this morning. hence,time to peek in... 

I'll remind Janice again today about the pics of me on Tommy. 

Koolio, negative people wear me out (one reason I am "bleah" about going back to work this coming Tuesday..like,here we go again..) I try to ignore them,but have to stand there & listen anyway; I try to "ignore" in my head.

Stan, sure hope you're starting to feel better.

Later...


----------



## Farmchic

Good mornin'!

Nm- love the blanket but looks like your going to have to buy one for the doggy to match! How cute would that be?

Stan-Hang in there! Man flu? I'm so using that one next time hubby is sick. That's almost as funny as manopause.

AlexS- You crack me up! 

Well, the trainer came yesterday morning (the one considering moving 4 horses here) with very little notice I was in a panic at first but then thought you know this is a barn and well just like my house it gets dirty and I clean it, it gets dirty and I clean it, (repeat) it's a vicious cycle, we all are aware of that and if you come during the dirty cycle and not the clean well, that stinks but what can I do?? I would love for everything to be clean, mowed, finished, painted all at the same time but that's not reality is it? Anyway you get it. Back to the trainer, he was surprisingly a nice guy and not at all snotty LOL not sure what I expected. I think he is probably use to much nicer barns than ours but we have a really good location and are only about 10 min from his home. He texted me this morning and asked about bringing a couple of them next week just to see how it worked out. He has some issues with our sounding boards that we use to train our Paso's being in the arenas and I totally understand but I need those boards. He's going to see if he can work around them. He seemed like he would be pretty easy to work with even though our set up is not ideal for what he needs. I'm not sure where this is going I just taking it day by day. The only red flag I'm seeing so far is that it seems he moves the horses around a lot and I can't figure that one out. Why not just leave them in the same barn? I just keep thinking the extra income would be really nice, after all with homeschooling the kids I can't really go out and just get any job, plus hubby would die without me here all day taking care of his business LOL and this is I'm sure more income that I would ever make at a min. wage job. I'm afraid of making a wrong decision but also don't want to pass up a good opportunity. Any advice will be warmly welcomed


----------



## tjtalon

Quick reply to Sherry, before I head out the door to SkyView:maybe just give the trainer's horses a try & see what happens? If there's an issue w/him &/or the horses (& maybe the reason he moves them around..worst case scenario is that he gets kicked out) it'll show up quick & you can always give him the boot.

Your Paso set-up reminded me of Janice's horse Callie, that I saw in action last Monday. She's Paso/Quarter Horse; interesting to see that gait!


----------



## Roadyy

Is it unethical to ask for references for him? Check with his present and previous barns to see what they have to say about him?


----------



## Farmchic

I was thinking the same thing, I would love to get references but not sure about how to ask for them. I'm also going to have to find a boarding contract. I'm sure there are tons on line, may just have to make a few adjustments.


----------



## Koolio

Farmchic - I would ask for references too. The moving horses a lot is a bit disconcerting. If not references I would ask him about that but contextualize the question in a way that shows your concern for the health of all the horses on your property. Horses moving in and out a bunch increases the incidence of worms and disease and it puts stress on the herd as they re establish pecking order each time. 

Make sure you write up a good clear contract with lots of details such as:

- when is board due (beginning of month is better)
- daily rate if he moves a horse before month end
- how much notice is required
- is he paying for 4 horses or 4 specific horses
- what vaccination or worming is required and who does it
- what feed, supplements, blanketing is provided
- barn and arena hours
- who can call the vet in an emergency and when
- insurance and liability in case of accident

There are lots of boarding contracts out there, but many don't address a lot of important things that come up and this is where problems arise. If he is a professional, he will appreciate more detail. This is also your home and livelihood so you need the contract to protect your quality of life too. If you don't already have one, get a copy of the local livery laws and post them clearly in your barn. Also be sure to update your insurance as necessary if you bring on these extra horses.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy- I forgot to mention you are doing a fantastic job doctoring those injuries. Glad your got your fence fixed up. A 20 mile fencer must give quite a zap!

Still undecided on the tractor. We can get by without it, but it would make chores much easier. Instead of 8-10 laps to mow the grass around the perimeter of our property we could do it in about 5-6 with the tractor and mower. We would also be able to move snow around the barn and yard much easier with the tractor, bucket and snowblower than we can with a quad and a blade. I would be able to scrape away the "winter poop" from the feeding area and pull a larger set of harrows over the field to maintain my pastures and plow a trail down to feed the horses in winter rather than wade down on the narrow horse trails. Plus, it is red and awesome...
It is also still a pile of money that I don't really want to spend. Basically DH has left the decision up to me. Sometimes it sucks being the department of love, war and finance.


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I would love to get references but not sure about how to ask for them. I'm also going to have to find a boarding contract. I'm sure there are tons on line, may just have to make a few adjustments.


would you like me to scan a copy of one of mine and you can change it to suit you?


----------



## Roadyy

I say go for it if you see you can afford it while not putting emergency savings in jeopardy. You will wonder why you waited so long after the first big snow job.

I'm looking at putting together a financial plan to purchase the property my horses are using behind me. This is the same property I'm putting fence posts and hot wire on. There is a total of 11.67 acres, 2200 sq ft brick home built in '79 on slab, 25'x45' shop with roll up door on both ends, 2007 1970 sq ft 3/2 dblwide with it's own septic system and power, 2 barns,,,well I have posted pics of the pasture and barns in previous posts..

I will be looking at purchasing a minimum 32hp 4x4 tractor with bucket, finishing mower, bush hog and hay spear come next couple of years to save me alot of work. May not be a new one, but those are the minimum requirements I'll want.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, a few years back a small house and some land next to us came up for sale pretty cheap. I could have bought it, but I didn't want to go out on a limb. I so regret that now. It would be a nice, cheap place to store some of our grown kids now.


----------



## Critter sitter

I had to go out in the Rain this morning and get the owners horses out of the pasture. the 3 yo Filly about got the S%$t beat out of her .. GRRRR she is so Ill mannered. Between Rushing me and rearing up and turning at me and trying to kick me we had a come to Jesus meeting and almost a mud wrestling I got her so she was listening and got her stalled. then had to go back home and clean up. 
Then Off to work I went.. I was about 5 miles from work and state trooper pulled me over!! . I was not speeding so I was a bit irritated at the Cop now... he comes to my window and I ask why did you pull me over I was not speeding. The trooper is about 70 and says to give him my papers and he will tell me.........So I do as asked.

he says I made A improper lane change at the light..... I said really?
there was a dead animal in the left lane and I went around it " with my Blinker" He says. The care in front of you didn't. I say Well I guess they don't mind Skunk Guts on their Car but I don't want them on mine. he takes my info and says he'll return... OMG I am fuming by now. I was wishing about now that I had my get back stick I use with the bratty mare. HE returns 10 minutes later with a warning telling me to take it easy.. UUUUUGGGG you'd think it was Monday!


----------



## Roadyy

I'm leasing the place I'm in now and glad I did not buy it initially. It was winter time when we moved in and no rain so I didn't know what the property was like during heavy rain. I know now and have no desire to buy it. The other place is high and dry other than the area in the pasture I'm fencing. There are 4 ponds in that pasture and the fence I'm running has 2 ponds on either side and higher than the ground I put the posts in. That made it hard with the holes filling with water as quick as I could dig them with all the rain we've been getting.

I am hoping to set up a meeting with the owner next week and explain to her my offer to see if she is interested. May have to leave the wife at home and turn on some ole ******* charm..lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! . Thanks! Glad everyone likes the blanket.

Feels like a Saturday to me...DH is home (works the weekend) and not going in to school(waxing floors) it feels like the weekend....which is a good feeling when I realize it's NOT!! :lol:

Had a nice ride this morning! Cool....48 degrees when I awoke! Jay was a bit gimpy at the trot again....he's due for a pedi, so I'm guessing its that. He's been fine. Hard to tell tho....we encounter lots of roots and things on the trails. This may be something we deal with on and off all his life. Oh well, I knw how it feels. :wink:

Koolio, yes I agree with trying to stay away from the negative nellies.:-x. This woman I'm referring to has been in a bad place the last couple years. She's our title teacher, so I have to work with her. I just wish she would come to my side of education and learn about the brain research. If people keep teaching the same way year after year, and the kids don't improve....who's the slow learner??? 

I can deal with negativity when I prepare myself, but gosh....we still hav e time....why be that way ALL READY?? I supposedly have a squirrelly group this year....thats what she was quipping about, but I would prefer to Make that decision on my own. Kids are different with different teachers, besides, other said I would be fine....ok off my soap box.:evil::shock::lol:

Here is a pic of the place I spend a large part of my life.....it's not totally done yet, but you can get an idea. I teach third. Notice my dog in the center of the room. I took her with me to set up. She just laid on the rug as I cleaned and organized.

FC, I don't know about that boarder....if you are already weary....isn't that saying something? I trust very few people tho...:wink:

Koolio...I think you want that tractor more than you realize...I agree with Roaddy, bite the bullet if it won't strap you...may be the best investment you made in a while?.?.

Good luck TJ!

Critter.....ugh!:shock::evil:

Talk later.


----------



## wild old thing

*squate'*

Well before I dig in and start reading a gazillion posts which I'll probably have to actually finish later because I've got a lesson today, I'll give you a full report on my whereabouts:

NOWHERE. I WENT NO WHERE.

and................I DID NOTHING!

I was a total slug. No exaggeration. I don't know why - perhaps the seasons are changing too quickly. Or the moon is phasing wrong. I don't know and I'm too old to give a serious hoot. 

I didn't do SQUAT! (squate')

My cell phone fritzed on me, actually I cracked it riding. I swear that's what happened while riding Mr. Hop Along Crazylegs. I got off and there in my pocket where once a nice phone went in, out came an ugly cracked screen. So I was off kilter in that dept too. And BestBuy could not get it right FIVE TIMES. 

So that's my excuse. 

And I am not ashamed in the least. Well...maybe a little. 

Hello! I hope you all had a good week. Me? I had a GREAT WEEK. And I didn't get into trouble at all. Well...only a little bit. :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Glad to see you around Cynthia. Hope they finally got your phone fixed so you can see who you are calling unless you use the voice command function. Guess you have to see the screen to find that function too, eh? lol


I had to go to a military grade phone to endure my roughien treatment of cell phones. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick Why did my Mind go to the gutter with that???


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I didn't see yours or Celeste posts ahead of mine before. 

Celeste, had a similar situation when I lived in Ms. I had 7 acres and there was a 15 acre cow pasture on one side, a dirt road on the other with no one between it and the main road a half mile down and a 2 acre lot behind me with an empty single wide on it. The 2 acre lot came up on repo by the bank I used. I put in a ridiculously low bid for it and won it. 3 months later the guy who owned the 15 acres next to me(also owned 140 acres across the street) came to me asking if I wanted to buy the 15. Got it really cheap as well. I went through so much red tape to redeed all of it together it almost wasn't worth it. 

Long story short is when it all sold a couple years later I was glad I went through all of the trouble. It didn't hurt that I went through all of that because I hate having neighbors who can see in any of my windows.lol It paid off being unsocial and wanting the ability to do what ever I wanted on my property with no neighbors to complain.


Lori,, are you trying to tell me you were a dirty red head morning??


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sorry I didn't see yours or Celeste posts ahead of mine before.
> 
> Celeste, had a similar situation when I lived in Ms. I had 7 acres and there was a 15 acre cow pasture on one side, a dirt road on the other with no one between it and the main road a half mile down and a 2 acre lot behind me with an empty single wide on it. The 2 acre lot came up on repo by the bank I used. I put in a ridiculously low bid for it and won it. 3 months later the guy who owned the 15 acres next to me(also owned 140 acres across the street) came to me asking if I wanted to buy the 15. Got it really cheap as well. I went through so much red tape to redeed all of it together it almost wasn't worth it.
> 
> Long story short is when it all sold a couple years later I was glad I went through all of the trouble. It didn't hurt that I went through all of that because I hate having neighbors who can see in any of my windows.lol It paid off being unsocial and wanting the ability to do what ever I wanted on my property with no neighbors to complain.
> 
> 
> Lori,, are you trying to tell me you were a dirty red head morning??


 I was talking about your cell phone post But yes I was a Dirty Wet redhead this morning LOL :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

I figured where you were posting hun. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Hi! Reading posts,finally got to "now". Janice forgot again 'bout the Tommy/me pics, so left her a "pleez? when u have time?" note on her table just inside the door to her inner house(outside of that is a muck-room & restroom we can use). But, have a few pics I can share,that I took today, of Janice's Bailey (she'll be the red mare, the one I'll be on,when I'm ready for canter),& Janice's Fire (my current ha-ha--the joke's on you! escape artist/manure 'barrow-kicking guy).

Today's lesson was GREAT. Learned alot, both w/riding & horse behavior (was so nice to not be wiped out from poo [from work or poo-doo]). In roundpen (still bareback pad) did alot of walking,got Tommy into fast walk on my own,got centered/balanced,practiced (w/out couching; Janice sat on a barrel in the middle & just let me do it) turns,cornering,to-rail away-from rail. I kept him handily from going to her. Then, she said we'll go the the arena, because Tommy's stride is so big,he'll be able to to get things better,I I can feel it all better (she said usually she doesn't bring students to the arena until they can walk/trot/canter). So Walked the big boy over there.

We did well, right side. Then up in the far end the neighbor's **** dogs in their kennel started to bay,which made Janice's lab hanging out outside the arena bark. Tommy noticed,but did fine. Halfway down,she asked me to turn him @ a pole, to go the other direction. When we came to the ****-dogs,still baying,Tommy got scared (Janice said later he didn't like them on his left side,as all was "new"), which scared me,which scared him. Not a bad scare for either of us, but I got into my consciousness that my uncertainty fed his, so both of us needed to go back to the safety-zone of the round pen. 

I walked him back. Had to dismount, but Janice reassured me. I was surprised that a "scared" level arose in my body that was unwarranted for the minor circumstance. She said I'm "not back yet, but it'll come. Back in the round pen, I got my peace back, & Tommy was comforted. We did a bit more of what we had been doing, then 'tho my head/heart wanted more, my body said "that's enough". A very,very good lesson.

I did tell Janice that the only reason that I eventually want to learn the canter, is that if a horse I'm on gets scared of something & goes for it...She said "so you can ride it". Exactly. So I can ride it.

I'll do those pics of Fire & Bailey in a bit...


----------



## Stan

I must be sicker than I thought as I did not read anything funny, or a little off colour. or every one has been behaving, except wild old thing, doing nothing for the older set is what we say when we cant share.
70 year old cop. Don't mess with oldies thay have a wealth of experience to call on to get their own back. And no doubt he has kids who are now your age and there was a little pay back.
Rick good luck with the land venture it is a good feeling not having to worry about the next door folks.

Now i'm off for a wrinkly nap, and with a little luck my mind will have cleared a little more when I wake.
On parting. I had to did a hole this morning about 18 inches deep and the ground is dry, very little moisture. That is a worry.


----------



## Eole

Koolio, your tractor shopping makes me dream. We do our chores with either the Quad (on tracks) or our dear 1950 Ferguson. That machine is impossible to kill. Would be nice just to have power steering though. 

Celeste and Roadyy, buying neighbours lands around is appealing. But sometimes, the timing is just off. I passed an opportunity that I regret. I Grabbed another one that I don't. I'm in a touristic area by a lake and rich city folks had the land prices increase dramatically. Soon we'll be the only decent size land left in the area. So if I can buy, I will. I don't want close neighbours either.



> If people keep teaching the same way year after year, and the kids don't improve....who's the slow learner???


So true! NM71, your class looks neat and inviting. Bet the dog would be a hit with the kids in class. 
FarmChic, I won't be any help. I said no to every request of boarding at my place. I like my peace. Moving around would be a redflag for me as well. 

Single day off. Had my dressage lesson and just love the new coach. I think I worked harder than my mare. Then I watched the coach do ground work and lunging with DH's gelding. He's done trail and eventing before, but nothing much in the past 3 years. He's so athletic, it's a waste to have him do nothing.
Then, I've had a three legged canadian mare for a couple days now. Abcess I believe. Hope it bursts soon. More soaking/poultice tonight...
That's Rafale on the lunge


----------



## Eole

And Stan, you're still sick? How many days now? Even by "Man-flu" standards, it's taking long to recover. We have the very same expression in French: " une grippe d'homme".
If you still have a fever, get yourself checked. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Fire lookin' for a snack.Then Fire knownin' one isn't coming, & he can't corral me somehow.Bailey looin' for a snack. then bored w/me;can't play.


----------



## tjtalon

oops..did that wrong..have to do it one @ a time,]. That's mare bailey, bored w/me, no snack,no play..


----------



## tjtalon

Bailey lookin' for snack


----------



## tjtalon

FFire lookin' for snack!


----------



## tjtalon

Fire..like, oh well, can't mess w/greenie's head,guess I'll see if Bailey wants to talk


----------



## tjtalon

well. it all got there..red one is mare Bailey, white (goldish tint) is Fire.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh Eole, Rafele is sooo pretty..


----------



## tjtalon

You be okay, Stan. Worried 'bout you. 

I don't like the cop aspect of my job,but that's where it is......

Last Monday when Tommy kicked @ Bailey for trying to go for the cookies I had (they'd been just let out to pasture), I yelled a "HEY!!" loud & firm (asked Janice today if that was ok, she said was right on). Anyway..reacted as I would be w/fighting dogs or fighting people..I run into those @ work, & use the command 

just short of calling for the real cops, if it gets that far. Usually, it doesn't. I'm small,old-ish,but mighty I guess. I just don't like that stuff..it's like "just stop it, a-holes...", I don't need the paperwork or the hassle.

You get better, Stan. get antiobiotics.


----------



## Farmchic

Lori a copy of your contract would be great if you have the time! I can pm my e-mail if that is easier. Thank you!

My kids and I spent the day trying to figure out how to drag our arena :lol: we found a cattle panel worked best. It still needs some work but it looks better.


----------



## wild old thing

Critter sitter said:


> I'm trying to plan a barn pot luck BBQ. Any ideas?!
> 
> I need brain storming. Any way let me know of you have any. I'm off to dream land
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get out the crockpots - pulled pork is too easy and too good in a crock pot - just pour a cup of coffee over a pork shoulder that has whatever spices you like rubbed in, plus some garlic and let it go until it falls off the bone, the fat is rendered and the smell is breaking your heart. Or you can go southern with vinegar.

Make your beans in crockpot. You can doctor already made beans with some ham and mustard, brown sugar, onions, etc etc or make your own. Tons of recipes on the web. Beans are too easy.

Potato salad. 

Corn bread maybe?


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> What photo the long coat or the speedos
> 
> the long coat
> View attachment 243714
> 
> 
> View attachment 243722



*WOO HOO!! *​:wink:


----------



## wild old thing

NickerMaker71 said:


> Does anyone know if I have an iPad, can I buy a kindle book from amazon and read it on my iPad?


Yes, there's Kindle apps for every computer and device. YOu can use the application to read just about anything, including library books. Kindle/Amazon is excellent. I have it on both of my androids, my PC and when I'm offline I can read everything I have within the folder.


----------



## tjtalon

me kitties,glad am home.


----------



## wild old thing

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just bought my first Kindle book.....Tao of Equus. Has anyone read it? My riding instructor recommended it! Can't wait to try it as well as reading a book on my tablet....not sure if I will like it....
> 
> Have a good night all!
> 
> Good grief Alex!! That's a LOT of spaghetti!!:lol::lol: glad your boys are back on track!!


Nicker I hope as I progress you will have read some of it and have reported, otherwise I'll just ask you - how did you like it?


----------



## wild old thing

AlexS said:


> I read a lot, so Brad kindly bought me a kindle, it was a sweet and thoughtful gift, but I don't care for it. I like a real book. I even like the smell of books. so I 'lost' it, so I can keep buying books. It's hiding in my dresser.
> 
> Have not read that book, and yes it was a stupid amount of food. I don't think there is enough left for them all to have lunch though. Teen boys, EAT!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my kindle apps - I don't have a kindle, I have a cellphone with Kindle on it and a tablet. I LOVE reading via the Kindle app. I find I read more because I can read whereever I am, even when I'm waiting on line or at the dentist. Plus I can read at night, it's backlit so I can dim it a bit and not bother my husband. Then I press a button and slip it under my pillow and konk out.


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> And Stan, you're still sick? How many days now? Even by "Man-flu" standards, it's taking long to recover. We have the very same expression in French: " une grippe d'homme".
> If you still have a fever, get yourself checked. :wink:


 
Started last weekend so its been 6 days now and I claim its not man flu, its the real macoy. Eyes out of focus. I see two of SWMBO. Still wrestling with that one. Being told what to do by one is enough, but to hear it in reverb and side by side its frightening. But I have turned the corner and improving. Thanks all.


----------



## Celeste

Get well soon, Stan.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Get well soon, Stan.


I'm working hard on it the weekends coming, and it would be just a tad annoying if I did not recover until monday and then back to work. What use is a sick day if one can not enjoy it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Eole, thank you! I like me room, try to make it homey. I actually did see a former student that day....she loved hanging with the dag. . Also met the new superintendent tha day too!!:shock: oops! Lol. She didn't seem to mind. Maggie's well behaved.

Eole, beautiful horse!!

TJ, great photos. Thanks for sharing!! Now it's easier to picture. So glad you had a productive day!! Hey I found a pad for the saddle that helps with sciatica, hips and pelvis...thought of you as well as myself! Also, I think riding bareback is SO key to being a good rider. As a kid, I rarely had the saddle on. I think it makes a person a very centered rider. Keep up the good work.

Wild thing, I'm loving the kindle on the iPad!! I'm always on this thing anyway...it's like another appendage, so it makes reading easier. I love the fact I can highlight, and in various colors!! Now I don't have to carry a pen. Hahaha. I just book #2.

As far as the Tao of Equus, I'm really into it. There was a chapter I could have done without, it was back history and such. So much of what she talks about corresponds with the brain research I've done on teaching. She goes into the psychology and brain science. I have always believed horses and children are very similar in regards to teaching and learning...and therefore I am making a TON of connections. This book is actually inspiring me for the new school year. I could go on and on. . I actually have a horse/teacher friend ordering it so we can discuss the book!

This morning I noticed a zzzziiiitttt sound while doing chores. I noticed it was the transformer. Noticed a spark or two too....DH said call the power company. So glad it did...when I returned this evening (as I am the BM this week) the power company was there replacing the entire transformer. Said if it wasn't called in it would have totally caught the pole,on fire and zapped all the electrical things in the house!!:shock: it melted the phone box, so I'll have to call that in tomorrow. :? Seriously glad I heard the noise.

I think that's it...time to watch 'my show'. Have a great night!


----------



## nvr2many

Eole said:


> Nvr: how old is the step daugther? It's nice when they show interest, that maybe will grow into a real passion.


She is 9, I didn't start riding until like, 12 so it is looking good, lol. Things are just so different now adays. Everything is handed to these kids, never having to want for anything. Told where to go and when, what line to get in. I wanted to ride horses so bad I could taste it. Times have changed.


----------



## nvr2many

Critter sitter said:


> Kittens are all recovered and ready to go home. they do still need shots. They were too young. Melinda I have not gave up on the ride. the rescue and I are still looking ...


I have not given up either. I expect they will be her with us soon.


----------



## Stan

I have annoyed Roslyn enough for the evening Started to tell her how to cook spagetti. Did not go down at all well, so I thought I'd broaden my horizons. Hi to all. Its 6-20pm friday evening and i'm a little on the feeling sorry for myself and spotted in Nickers post something worth commenting on.

Kindle now its a programme on a computer or a device to read books.

When I was young and chasing girls one of the frazes used was, we were trying to kindle a relationship, tickle it along a little, get the girl interested. No wonder the youngsters miss out, they have lost the art of the persuit and what used to be a young mans center of attention to kindle a relationship, is now, a new way to read a book.

And in keeping with the direction of the thread. I have not sold Stella yet so I've dropped the price. Lets see if that gets some interest over the weekend.


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> That depends on the state of your stomach and what you had to eat. The horse is generally seen disapearing into the distance at a rate of knots. Head held high with a slight tilt to the side and a wide grin on its lips. You can hear it laughing, got ya, got ya.
> 
> As for western trained horses. Best trained trail horse there is. No gimicks or devices to keep them in check. Bridal and a bit thats all we use.
> 
> View attachment 244705
> 
> 
> View attachment 244713
> 
> 
> Any excuse to post a photo of Stella. Had another bite on her last night, every response of interest I get, I get closer to a sale. I thought the next lady that rings about her I will invite up for the weekend and take her riding for a couple of days. That will give them a good over all picture of how Stella acts.



Stan, I hope you and Stella find her forever person. It's rough when it's time to part ways with an animal, so hard on the heart. She's a pretty thing though...it'll happen.


----------



## wild old thing

AlexS said:


> Oh Celeste, that's awful. Hoping you are icing them, that helps.
> 
> Rick, what do you do with the nest, when you need the equipment to work?
> 
> Stan, sorry about Bugs.
> 
> Nicker that sounds like a rough night.
> 
> 
> Today my neighbor cursed at my kids for playing basketball in the alley. Our back yard ends on the alley, and the net is on our grass, but the kids and other neighborhood kids come to play, and obviously they are bouncing the ball in the alley.
> 
> The neighbor said to one of my kids: "this isn't an f-ing playground, play in your own f-ing yard"
> 
> The kids all ran in, and I took about 20 mins so I wouldn't go over there and just hit someone.
> 
> I did go over to their house, and told them that I didn't appreciate them cursing at my kids, and I don't expect this to happen again. They said that the kids were bouncing the ball off their house all day. I was shocked at this, as I watch the kids out the window. I don't see everything, but I am seeing most of it. When the convo ended I looked at their house, there are 2 ball marks on their house, the net has been there for 3 years. I don't know how old they might be. I'd think at least one was done today, as they said so, but it certainly wasn't a bouncing ball off their house all day.
> 
> I was rather firm, but polite and told them as the adults, they should come to me with a problem, and I will address it. My kids will wipe off the two marks on their house. And as adults, if they come to me, then the issue will not happen again, as I will deal with it.
> 
> Under no circumstances are they to ever curse at my kids, ever. And my kids will continue to play in the alley. If they don't like living in a town, they can buy a house in the country. In a town, kids play, that's life.
> 
> The wife 'yes. yes'ed me' and then slammed the door in my face. Before she did that the husbands face (it was him who said that to the kids) appeared over her shoulder. He was about to say something when she slammed the door.
> 
> I put it on FB, all the neighbors are coming over on Sunday to play a full out game of basketball in the alley. The Mom's will all be cheering.
> 
> You want to make war with my kids, I will make your life worse than you could ever have imagined. Do not curse at my kids, do not talk to my kids in a threatening manner. School is 3 weeks off restarting, so there will be a full basketball game in the alley every single day before school starts.
> 
> Come at my kids, and I will rip your head off, and poop down your neck.
> 
> Idiot was about to say something when wife slammed the door, he could have come over, he didn't. I would have made him feel 2' tall, and in a wind tunnel.
> *
> *


Alex, it's funny you should write this story...we live in a small city in CT but it's really a suburban city, house after house after house. And I notice kids don't play outside anymore. My DILs tell me it's all about play dates now and controlled play where an adult is watching. Too many degenerates I guess.

So no kids outside.

But on Sunday, as I was enjoying my marathon couch potato fest, the husband and I notice we can hear kids playing on the street and I'm thinking - nice. They went at it from early in the morning until dusk - relentless. But such a good sound - it's kind of what summer should sound like - kids having fun. (And lawn mowers.)

I guess it could be annoying if you're not used to it or if you're old and you don't feel well or if you're a miserable SOB and the sound of happy kids drives you up a wall. 

You did right straightening them out. But people like that are a little nuts. I'd tell the kids to be careful of them. I don't ever trust people who are so angry, they'll curse at kids cause where there's a kid, there's usually a couple of youngish people who are raising them. So these nutty people are kind of willing to risk a confrontation. ANd to me that makes them a little unstable.

I'm a New York City woman, born and raised in NYC and Brooklyn, so the sound of kids is comforting to me. Those sounds brought back growing up and raising my own kids. I do miss my home.


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> Alex what can I say but, Go get em. don't take prisoners, and leave no one standing.
> 
> As for Bugs I have another delema with my friend and her treatment of the horses.
> 
> She thinks its cute when he comes up to her and puts his head on her shoulder his cheek to her cheek and ear. So thats another behavour I have to correct Not with the horse with the friend She does not understand he is not being loveing he is testing how far he can go and he is establishing himself as the herd leader.
> 
> I warned her she needs to stop as one day she will not do as he expects and he will react and bite. It took some time before I got her to understand if he bites he could take of her ear and half her face befor she knew it was missing. Not Bugs she responded. I also pointed out horses are so strong thay can pull a float onto its side, she took notice when I told her that. I gave her the webbing halter to hold and then told her Stella has demolished two in the past couple of weeks getting away from being held.
> 
> I also told her if she allowed Bugs to be loving and he hurt her the Ocupational Health and Safety people will declare him to be un managable and a risk to life and I will have to put him down. Hope she thinks about her relationship with animals a little deeper. The extreme I know, but, this is New Zealand the land where a kid can't climb a tree without a safety net, or if he falls and hurts himself the parents are charged.
> 
> Why is it some folks have a love affare with a horse, not realising, that like us, when threatened, the will to survive takes over and we will kill if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245473
> 
> 
> View attachment 245481


poor Bugs. :-(

Speaking of horses and where they put their heads, I guess I should ask - my latest horse (I ride at a college and right now I'm riding a wonderful, very crazy gaited but utterly dear and affectionate Holsteiner) named Teddy. 

After a ride, Teddy loves to rub his face all over you. I don't let him since I've been told he shouldn't do that but yesterday we had such a great ride, and he worked so hard that I grabbed that head of his and rubbed it myself because I know he likes it.

Is what I did dangerous?


----------



## wild old thing

Since I have about a million pages to go to catch up, I wanted to mention I had a great ride yesterday afternoon. God I LOVE IT. I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!

You know I can't figure if it's the horses or the riding because like yesterday **** it was bumpy and early on my butt gets tossed a bit but he settles in (sort of) and then it's a lot of fun. No loping on Thursdays cause then I ride with a Western beginners class. There's only one intermediate Western class and I figure Mr. HopAlong and I can work on the basics on Thurs.

I said to one of my instructors "I think he's getting it" and she laughed and said, "I think _you're _getting it" and that just cracked me up.

Teddy has a strange strange jog. First off he's kind of forward, even in his walk, so I have to work hard while warming us up, to slow him down and it helps, but once we get into a trot it can be a wild thing. It used to be much worse when I didn't know him. 

it's funny - I ride another horse who's on maternity leave, the all time greatest Western QH horse in the world, Lilly Ann Clabber. In her stall she's a scare if you're not ready for it - you go in there very aware, very respectful and low key because she was horribly abused in her youth, probably in her stall. But when you ride her, she is a princess. She tells you who she is, what she is, which is a truly magnificently intelligent and uncannily intuitive horse. PLUS she's a DUN!! With dorsal stripes and leg stripes and a golden buckskin. (but she does have a head like a mule) (shut up!) 

So Lilly is the exact polar opposite of Teddy, whose all about affection and being relaxed in his stall and all kinds of cutesy mellow but then you get on him to ride and he will attempt a moon launch. 

Yesterday I learned with old Teddy, now that I've relaxed enough on him to neck rein - the slightest deviation of hand from his neck tells him I want to lope! So he'll do that front leg sort of leap as he transfers to the rear and we can go along looking like an infants pull toy on a string bobbing along up and down. In the beginning it scared the crap out of me especially after three evil falls this spring (not on him, but two while riding). But I think my balance is improving riding him because with Teddy, you have to expect the unexpected when he's moving under you. That's the rule. Awareness.

Today we lope! YAY! Talk about easy - Teddy's lope is smooth even steady and effortless. So as crazy as his jog is, his lope is the exact opposite - perfectly loverly. But I'll still direct rein him on that. No way am I trusting him with a neck rein. His lope is beautiful but it's also extremely fast.

So now I have two horses plus a mini I dream of having for my very own. It's good to have a dream.  

Now back to all your news! Hello!!! Good bye!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Hi all! Hey, Nicker: can you give me more info on that bareback pad? Am thinkin' if I can find it online,it would be something to save up for (also saving up for a Kindle, via my MicroCenter card [which I mostly use to feed ink to my printer]. Have wanted one for a loooong time). Wish I hadn't given away my hard back "Tao of Equus",as now I want to read it again (well,it went to a fine 12 y/o horsewoman,along w/other books,my grooming supplies,& one nice English saddle. That was my final Giving Up The Dream act,before my guardian angels pulled out their wild card on me, w/an apparent "Hah! Guess what,greenie,you ain't done yet...Let us introduce you to Janice,your instructor we've had waiting in the wings for a few minutes (sorry that it felt like years to you.."). L..O..L..Only things I kept was Sally Swift's "Centered Riding",a saddle stand,& a can of saddle soap (hear angel-giggle there: "Reckon that's all you needed,huh?!")

Read w/much interest Cynthia's description of her yesterday's adventure. Would love to watch you in action,Cynthia,& all of you,as well. I'd learn alot.

Back to the bareback pad: I almost forget that's what I'm on. Am positive it's teaching me real balance & seat. I'm not gripping my legs anymore. "Past life" was an English saddle. It will be an experience the first time I'm on a Western saddle (the last & only one I was on was the one I flew off of!)

Had a cookie incident w/Tommy yesterday, will ask Janice about it on Monday. He knew I had it in my pocket, & has never misbehaved on the way back to his pen before,but this time he was pushing @ me rather forcefully. I hollered "No Tommy!" which had no effect, so tossed the lead rope around his nose & pretty much pushed him into the pen. Tossed the cookie in his grain pan (my personal rule,no hand feeding),but it took him a minute to realize it was there. He really misbehaved. Probably shouldn't have given him the cookie @ all, but that's what I'd do w/a dog,& since horses aren't dogs...this is my latest question on getting & keeping the upper hand. Hmmm... Suggestions,Professionals? Thought about sticking the cookie in my hat instead, but until I can make him behave,he'll likely just figure it out & take my hat off.

Have a good Friday everyone,have a good weekend! I'm off to attack the bedroom & closet....


----------



## tjtalon

PS I found a good set of exercises for strengthening the lower back, so will be staring in on those soon. Getting my motivation back..


----------



## wild old thing

Alex, I love that picture of you as a youngster. It's just beautiful. 


Celeste, your horses taking over the property and having a party just cracked me up! Is that what I have to look forward to? Like someone else said, glad they didn't get into too much trouble though. The bee stings are scary. I get eaten alive by mosquitoes the minute the weather goes above freezing but for some unknown reason I've been lucky in the bee/wasp dept. (I hope I didn't just jinx myself.)


Stan, double poor Bugs. He's had a hellish summer, poor boy. I hope by now he's feeling better. 
I'm the type that would try working on laying in some edible grass on my property if it's feasible. 
Oh Stan...reading on....... I'm really sorry Bugs is suffering so. And sorry you have no horse for the cattle roundup. THAT would bum me to no end if I knew how to round up cattle and not get trod into the ground beneath their little hoovies.


Koolio, WOW. and WOW again! Those pictures are breathtaking. Love the poem: There are strange things done 'neath the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold... (of this I have no doubt)


LadyT, I'm sorry for your family's loss. And those awful horse hive bumps (urticaria) - now that you know he has a sensitivity to fly bites, can you not have something on hand if you see some indications - like I can give my dogs benedryl when their allergies kick in...? 
Its so sad reading about the miseries of horses, but I learn a lot reading here too - because big as they are, horses are so delicate. Maybe because of domestication? The world changes all of us, not always for the better. 


Alex, I know you're right about the treats. Makes me think - Food-->Mouth-->Teeth-->Me. Something to think about as I plow through the posts..... (at post number sixtymillionandtwentyeight)


.....and now the discussion is about horse affection 


My guy Teddy - after a ride will want to rub his head on you. He's a high spirited ride, so it's possible that moment he's feeling powerful, dominant, so I'll watch for that. But entering his stall, he is very submissive. He drops his head, chews (which I'm told is a sign of either submision or obedience), he'll stand quietly when being groomed. He's very relaxed, very willing. And lately I have to put him in cross ties because he tries to follow me out of the stall when I step outside to get something. Whereas Lilly, in her stall is serious. She's not aggressive but she has issues and you must be aware. 


tjtalon, thinking ... 

I softly talk to my horses particularly when I am grooming and tacking. I try to tell my horse in every conceivable way how much I appreciate and enjoy him. But I'm more and more aware that with horses they're all about that old groucho line, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." Joining a pack is hell and they're ALWAYS trying to work their way up. (there's a 20+ yo horse at the barn that just got kicked into tomorrow for trying to push her way up the heirarchy) So the heirarchal thing is something to consider.


Well roseann, you've got the proof right there. Aliens. Too bad they didn't beam up and do some anal probing on the s**t-heads on bikes. 

Beautiful...I am so jealousing! What a trip - the horses are gorgeous. That palomino particularly special. 


NICKER that is the funniest story! Little men on Little horses! HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA

...and I LOVE the purple ears!!


Critter - last week I spent all day trying to clean and condition all the saddles in the Western tack room (probably why I ended up potatoing on the couch for a couple of rest of the week!)

First I washed them with LEXOL, got them clean. Since they dried almost immediately, I got out the PASSIERE....rubbed it in until they felt looser. I was told to keep conditioning if it needs it. Like Lady said, I went both sides because some of the saddles were almost crunchy. I don't know what animal died to give that Passiere it's very greasy and luxurious feel, but it's probably an expensive animal like a little minky or something. Smells gross and expensive. 


Corgi, It's a week Friday and I hope you had a better week this time around. 


OKAY - I gotta stop and actually do something. 

Like Olympia Dukakis said in "MOONSTRUCK": "Your life is a mess!". True. My life is a mess. Time to vacuum.

Good bye for now. Have a lesson in a couple of hours. YAY! LOPING!!! DOUBLE YAY! (fingers crossed I stay aboard Mr. Hopalong!)

Happy Trails! I may catch up some day. (stopping at....post number eightymillionfortyseven)

wish me luck! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

I would not have given him a cookie after misbehaving. I'm not big on cookies or treats anyways for that very reason. I don't want to add another aspect to the space respect by adding a distraction into their thinking with food. They will want to test my boundaries of personal space to get to that treat and I'll have to teach them the treat comes when they do something to deserve it. Nope.


Their treats are red objects floating in the water tub, rest and meals twice a day without worrying about being at a kill station.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all! Quiet day here today. I've been working on schoolwork pretty much all morning and just came in from taking the horses' fly blankets off. It seems little kitten Fred has some tummy troubles (maybe something to do with the cupcake wrappers from a garbage bag that I found strewn all over) so we are off for a vet check this afternoon. After that, I think I will take my boxer, RJ out for a nice walk and some treats as it is his 10th birthday today. Double digits in a boxer is a milestone, but RJ is very healthy so we are hoping for a few more good years at least.

He's looking pretty good for an old guy.









My hip has been bothering me for most of the summer, especially when I try to jog or do a lot of hill walking so I saw the doc yesterday. I seems when I was prematurely ejected from my friends horse in early June that I must have ruptured the bursa in my hip and now have bursitis that will heal, in time. So, no marathons for a while. Good news is that it doesn't hurt when riding, and riding may actually be a good way to strengthen and stretch the hip. I wonder if I can get a prescription for riding therapy?

Yesterday I had a great ride on Koolio. We worked on walk / canter transition and he did awesome. I think my leg position and stability is finally improving and that is helping him a ton. After the ride, my daughter and I lunged Cheeky pony over some trotting poles to help her develop more lift in her hind end. She thought it was a fun game, and did very well. We are hoping she will be a nice little eventing pony in time. Everyone was cooled off with a nice sponge bath and turned out to enjoy the rest of yesterday's hot weather.


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a week! I just booked a hotel for our trip to So Cal to see old friends & go to the L.A Co. Fair. Prior to that I will fly to Portland Oregon to visit my sister for a week. I was hoping to wait until after these trips to get another horse, but a nice gaited mare just became available, for free, so I feel I should check her out before she's gone. I will maybe board her @ a neighbors, while I get my stuff straightened out for horsekeeping again. There are 2 other horses that sound perfect for me also if she is gone already. A gaited bay mare-my favorite horse- or a small black ranch gelding-not the fondest of geldings or blacks, but a horse that is barefoot, sound & beginner safe is always good. Size is a main objective to me-the free horse looks tall the other two are my size. But the big mare would be nice for my husband once I deem her "safe" he used to really like riding my big bay Peruvian Mare. And that is what he always compares to.

WE got blinds up on 4 more windows-the new fridge is working great-we had ice cream! The old fridge now has a light bulb in it-what a change! I was able to get caught up on the laundry-all those king-size sheets & comforters, etc., but I broke my little toe on the laundry cart-Ouch!

Now every day is an adventure & I'm feeling alive again & you guys helped, as I was able to get my horse fix & keep my sanity somewhat through a very dark period of my life. So, thanks to all.


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> What a week! I just booked a hotel for our trip to So Cal to see old friends & go to the L.A Co. Fair. Prior to that I will fly to Portland Oregon to visit my sister for a week. I was hoping to wait until after these trips to get another horse, but a nice gaited mare just became available, for free, so I feel I should check her out before she's gone. I will maybe board her @ a neighbors, while I get my stuff straightened out for horsekeeping again. There are 2 other horses that sound perfect for me also if she is gone already. A gaited bay mare-my favorite horse- or a small black ranch gelding-not the fondest of geldings or blacks, but a horse that is barefoot, sound & beginner safe is always good. Size is a main objective to me-the free horse looks tall the other two are my size. But the big mare would be nice for my husband once I deem her "safe" he used to really like riding my big bay Peruvian Mare. And that is what he always compares to.
> 
> WE got blinds up on 4 more windows-the new fridge is working great-we had ice cream! The old fridge now has a light bulb in it-what a change! I was able to get caught up on the laundry-all those king-size sheets & comforters, etc., but I broke my little toe on the laundry cart-Ouch!
> 
> Now every day is an adventure & I'm feeling alive again & you guys helped, as I was able to get my horse fix & keep my sanity somewhat through a very dark period of my life. So, thanks to all.


So glad to hear things turned around for y'all. I can feel the energy in you through your story. I feel better just because I read it. Thanks.


----------



## nvr2many

I am still on page 1234 trying to catch up but had to post this for my teacher friends here.....










I about died when I saw it. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Wow, a lot of posting today!

Today was a very beautiful morning, so I just HAD to ride.:lol: we,rode an hour through the woods, around the pond and back through the woods home. Since I rode this route, I took my dog with me...no worries of the road. It was a truly marvelous morning with my two best buddies. :clap::thumbsup: 

I attached a pic...it think it turned out really cool! Not intentional at all! Those aRe the best.

TJ, the seat I was referring to was a seat cover of the saddle. I found it in the newest valley vet catalog. It's called *luxury* *fleece* *western* *tush* *cushion*. There are others as well. Seriously considering it for myself. I use the fleece now, and for an hour ride its perfect, but more than that I hurt.

I too believe being in good shape is the key to good riding. I used to be a huge fitness freak, but once I was busy writing my book, that took,up my exercise time...:-(. I really need to get back into it. I've done stretching most of this week, and that is really helping my back. It needs to be a life long commitment for me with this hip replacement, so I NEED to get on the stick!!:lol:

Wild thing, I always talk to my horses while working with them. My parents taught me that. Lets them know where you are, and I think a gentle voice calms them. If I need to reprimand my horse, ( or students). I simply lower the pitch/ tone of my voice....I make it deep....they straighten right up! :rofl: My cooperating teacher taught me that eons ago....it's the best trick in the book!:lol: 

Koolio, how's the school work? Are you excited yet? Great looking dog!!

CCG, so,happy to hear the happiness in your post. 

TJ, had you considered an iPad rather than a kindle? This thing is THE best investment I've made in a long while!! My house is wireless, so that makes it nice, but it's basically my computer. WAY faster than my laptop, AND now I'm reading on it. I wonder if you could find the TAO of EQUUS used on amazon? 

Tonight is my last night of freedom and quietness out at the barn. Mom and her DH have been gone. HE comes home tomorrow night. I've been loving it there by myself. It's so quiet and peaceful....I swear the goats and horses are way more relaxed when it's just us.... I might go out early to enjoy.

My big sis is coming into town tonight! I always enjoy sitting and chatting with her and my niece.

Well....that's all I have, and DH will be home shortly. So adios for now!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

NVR,

That is SO perfect and SO true!!! I swear I age 10 years by the time state testing is over! Hahahaha

It's almost time.....a week today is inservice......:-x. Hate that first one, they always overwhelm you with crap! I would like to start the year off with a PARTY!!! Positives, positives!!!!:happydance::happydance: I'll be in charge! Lol


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: much good luck w/going into school time! IPad? I barely know what that is, but have time to think about it. I did realize, after I posted, that you were referring to not a bare-back pad, but a saddle pad; oops..but I wrote down what you said. Another thing I have time to consider. BTW, my DVD player decided to die day before yesterday,when I wanted a bit of total crash time w/a movie, & in delving into my bedroom today found my old little tv had gave up the ghost also. Geez. Guess I'll have to give my head something else to do to relax, as can't replace either right now.

Cynthia, I talk to the horses too. Have started to wonder what they are actually listening to..I think they hear heart more than words, but what we say extends that,yes?

Rick...now am determined. No cookie for Tommy next time. I got run over,& I don't like that.


----------



## Stan

wild old thing said:


> poor Bugs. :-(
> 
> Speaking of horses and where they put their heads, I guess I should ask - my latest horse (I ride at a college and right now I'm riding a wonderful, very crazy gaited but utterly dear and affectionate Holsteiner) named Teddy.
> 
> After a ride, Teddy loves to rub his face all over you. I don't let him since I've been told he shouldn't do that but yesterday we had such a great ride, and he worked so hard that I grabbed that head of his and rubbed it myself because I know he likes it.
> 
> Is what I did dangerous?


You did what I do. The horse can not come into my space but I can go into his. So what you did was you went into his space and gave him the praise he had earn't.

Even though I do not like the horse placing his head on my shoulder I have in contradiction, been cheek to cheek with my horses, but I do the inviting and I have control. If the horse is on my left shoulder, my right hand is between him and my ear. I can feel if he gets a little friendly and take evasive action by pushing him away. Saftey is first.

When my horse dose what I ask I say thankyou. No i'm not mad, it just my way of changing my voice and attitude so the knows he got it right. Just by saying thankyou softens the voice.


----------



## Stan

Its midday Saturday in NZ and the rain is bucketing down. Great. The weather map shows it has set in for the day. We could get 40 mils out of it.

I felt a little better this morning so went and checked Bugs as he has not had the privilage of my company for 7 days or so and I had to check his skin.

I wanderd up to the fence, the horses at the other end of the paddock. I whistled him, up went his head and he was looking around for the direction of the whistle, so I called out and he responded. He actually ran up the hill. Gives one a good feeling knowing he has not forgotten me and moved on. But then reality sunk in. I was carring a bucket, he thought he was in for some food.:shock:

His face has improved greatly and no more skin missing. He is ridable now. I fed both the horses and got into the paddock with him. I do believe he was happy to be around me as it was I who left first. He was quite happy for me to check him out for ticks and generally scratch him all over.
It was good for the mind to be around them again and to see he is getting better.

Roadyy. Sorry, but it was me who swiped on of your carrots. The sign came up and before I put my glasses on, and realised who's they were, bingo I had swiped one. Alex taught me. She is to blame. 

Cheers all I'm about to light the fire. Get dinner preped, and go back to feeling sorry for myself. But Like Bugs I have improved some over the past 24 hrs.


----------



## corgi

Cacowgirl, I am so glad you are in a brighter place now! 

Stan, glad both you and bugs are doing better!

Melinda, love the owl cartoon. I can use that to sum up me from Monday to Friday! :lol:

Hello everyone else! TGIF! We had another warm, sunnt day with no humidity. This is so rare for August in Virginia. 

Hubby and I went for a trail ride tonight. Isabella is not a spooky horse. I can count on one hand the number of times she has spooked worse than slamming all four feet down at once. Tonight was a bad spook. We were following hubby on his TWH on a trail we have been on over 50 times. The trail has been bushhogged earlier today, and the only thing I can figure is that since the tall grass had been cut down, she was able to see a dark tree trunk that had previously been hidden by grass. We were walking around on a very loose rein and came to that tree and she lost her marbles.

A year ago, I would have come off. No doubt.

Tonight I didn't even lose my balance. I had her in control in a matter of seconds after she spun to the right and attempted to bolt. She immediately calmed down, and hubby called back to me to see if I was ok.

I felt GREAT! I laughed it off and we continued to have a great ride.

We spent some time cantering in the arena before we untacked.

I have a video to share with you. Hubby used to ride a large Paint that had a "silly spot" om his tummy that you could sctrach and he would contort in all different ways to express his pleasure. I have been searching for that spot on Izzy and tonight I found it. And her facial expressions put his old Paint's reaction to shame! I couldn't stop laughing. Please turn down the volume to avoid my annoying voice. If the wranglers from the ranch we moved cattle on in Montana heard the way I "baby talk" to my horse, I would get a stern lecture. Oh well, she is my "baby". My other baby is curled up asleep on my feet right now. Happiness is a horse in the barn and a corgi on the couch!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Paintlover1965

Hi everyone! Haven't been on the forum for awhile as i've been spending a lot of time outside with the horses this summer. I also have some great news. I bought a new horse that I was trialing for the last few months. It was love at first sight. I went to pick him up with the BO and his owner and some friends and when I saw him I knew he was for me. His is a 16 year old red roan Registered Appaloosa gelding who used to be a hunter. He has a sweet disposition, smooth gaits and is level headed. I am very lucky to have this gentle giant. I'll try and attach a photo from my iphone-they don't always turn out in the correct direction. Here goes...


----------



## corgi

Paintlover1965 said:


> View attachment 258314
> Hi everyone! Haven't been on the forum for awhile as i've been spending a lot of time outside with the horses this summer. I also have some great news. I bought a new horse that I was trialing for the last few months. It was love at first sight. I went to pick him up with the BO and his owner and some friends and when I saw him I knew he was for me. His is a 16 year old red roan Registered Appaloosa gelding who used to be a hunter. He has a sweet disposition, smooth gaits and is level headed. I am very lucky to have this gentle giant. I'll try and attach a photo from my iphone-they don't always turn out in the correct direction. Here goes...


He looks so sweet! Congratulations. I hope the trial period works out and he ends up yours!


----------



## nvr2many

Yay! I got to the end!! I always swear I will not let myself get that far behind and then I go and do it. Gah! 

Corgi, love the video! Also when my mare lost her marbles and I got her under control. First thing my DH said was are you ok? are you sure your ok? Can I laugh now, :lol: 

Hello everyone, miss you all. Hopefully I will get a ride in tomorrow. We had a great time at the Rodeo on Weds, DH even took Thurs. off as we got in after midnight. Was a long drive home!


----------



## AlexS

Paintlover, he looks lovely. 

Geez everyone is it possible to keep up. I think this is a full time job, or you all yack so much as you are older.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Paintlover, he looks lovely.
> 
> Geez everyone is it possible to keep up. I think this is a full time job, or you all yack so much as you are older.


Nothing to do with age. We just manage our time better so as to keep ourselves informed. Its a skill you will develop as you gain experience Alex. so don't fret, or feel you are missing out. I make allowances for the young ones in knowing the frustration they feel and at times exibit trying to keep up with the more experienced.
I enjoyed that.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

NM, the picture is great. I could only imagine the effect the teachers would have on their classes after a party you organized. I'm sure it would be short lived as they all start to fall back into their old routine after a week or so of dealing with a couple of unruly kids.


Terry, don't stop giving a cookie because of my personal choices. I stopped doing it because I have 6 horses and I was getting where I would allow one of them to invade my space trying to get the cookie I was offering another horse or would attempt to run off the horse I was offering the cookie too if it were an underling.

I hadn't had them long enough to have enough ground work on all of them to respect my space regardless of what was going on. Now, when I go to the barn they all wait outside the isle and come in the hall by pecking order to stand at their stall to be let in for meals. If it's storming then they will try to bunch up in the dry area of the isle until we get all the stalls open then they'll go in them. I'll have to take a pic of them lined up between the gate to the yard and the barn where they space out for me to walk by each of them on my way to the barn. Most of the time they will fall in behind me either 2x2 or single file all the way to the barn.


Stan, glad to hear the good news of you and Bugs on the home stretch of the healing process. As for the carrot, all you had to do was ask and I'da gave you a dozen..lol I tell you how I have collected so many in such a short time. I refuse every chance to steal one. Usually within a couple of page views I'm offered several carrots for the basket. I'm convinced it is the act of not stealing that had awarded me the growth of my carrot surplus.


Ladona, sounds like you had a wonderful ride. I know those moments when you don't lose your seat or even balance for that matter really build your confidence in how far you have come. 

Paintlover, that is a good looking fella. Glad you are enjoying him and hope you keep us updated with pics and info on the both of you.

Melinda, you are hereby put on notice.. You have not posted any pics of the rodeo and the cute buckle bunnies or ladies horse drill teams..

Alex, after a few more years of multi-tasking then you _might_ be able to gain the attribute it takes to do what we do. I understand if you have found a plateau of only being able to keep up with a certain speed of communication(slow) due to your involvement in the 30 something crowd. We take into account that they are still addicted to short versions of communication like brb, ttyl, rofl, omg and lol, but we will not give up on you just yet. Looking forward to your maturing and becoming a contributing member of this society.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, the mare was already spoken for when I got there-she's a beauty, but certainly had some issues, & she was Big! Average size to most of you, but I'm small, so really like a small horse, & large ponies are wonderful, too. But, now my saddles are out where I can get to them, and we have a plan to put some cabinets/shelves in my shed so I can start unpacking my horse things, & there will be room for some feed again.

After leaving the ranch, I turned the wrong way a couple of times-(bad signage in AZ), & got stuck trying to turn around at a dead-end. The folks w/the mare, found me, & I went back to their house while my hubby found out how to get there & come to my rescue. He unhooked the 4-horse trailer, pulled me forward, then he hooked up to the trailer & his big F-250 got the trailer out of that predicament. He brought it home also. Then we walked in tired & hungry & found out the power had gone out about 10 minutes earlier! (No water, either)-except what was bottled for just this type of occurrence. I made meatloaf sandwiches on my home-made bread & we were happy campers again. Then the neighbors invited us to watch the Lightening w/them while we waited for the power, so the day turned put pretty good.

Thank you all for your well wishes-this thread has sustained my more than you can imagine. I finally believe I will have a horse again as I have always thought of myself as a horsewoman & centered my life around them-I felt quite rudderless w/out them. Now I will find my future companion for this new adventure I'm on-Arizona-a land of extremes-after my many decades in California. I am now embracing the thought that I don't ever have to work again & can fashion my life however it pleases me, so let the horse-hunting begin!

Stan-so glad to hear both you & Bugs are feeling better. Are you going back to work next week? Rosylynn does not want to keep Stella? Have you asked her? After today DH says I should have a 4-wheel drive truck, but we will be out from under truck payments in December for his, & I hate having a vehicle under loan-I'd rather just ride from home if it comes to that, or stay on pavement! (Or borrow his!)

PL 65-Congrats on your new horse-I would call him eye candy!

corgi-so glad you stuck through the shy & it was no big deal-WTG!

Loved the frazzled owl-understand the feeling-(all those donuts).

Have a great Week-end everybody-I may be going to an auction or two w/the neighbors (not horses-estate sales) or just putting the things away I've unpacked.


----------



## Roadyy

We had a very interesting and tiring night last night. 

I got off at 4 and went home to work on the fence while DW was finishing up a few errands on her way home from the "Clothes for Kids" function our church helped put on for the community. I got one pasture fence repaired so I could turn the horses out on the middle pasture without worrying about them getting out into the new pasture. Started on the electric fence again when the rain started so I retired back to the house. A few minutes later my wife comes in crying all upset. Apparently the mother of the little girl she babysits( the one I talk alot about and post a few pics of here, Jessa) has gotten into some legal trouble and jumped bail. We have been trying our best to help her in every way we could because we love Jessa and really liked Jessica(mother). Jessica listed all of our info on her bonding papers because we have been trying to help her so they had been following my wife for the last 2 days trying to see if she would lead them to Jessica. When she stopped at the store just below the house to get me a couple of IBC's the bail bondsman and a SO cornered her and the BB starts threatening her with jail time for aiding and bedding and obstruction of justice if she didn't help them find her. Said they were going to have everyone arrested that was connected to Jessica and then the kids would go to DCS. My wife had no knowledge of where Jessica was. She called and set up a time and place to meet in the town Jessica took off to, which was an hour and twenty minutes north, so she could turn herself in and let Michelle get the girls. When I went to meet up with the BB to head to the town she was I blew up on the BB for lying to my wife and bullying her into doing his job. He tried to say he has to do things in his job that he doesn't like, but are necessary. I asked him if he was trying to convince me or himself of that line of crock. We did not mesh very well as I told him as far as I was concerned he could pound sand, but because getting her to turn herself in is the right thing to do, we are going to help and because we want a safe environment for both the little girls.

Ofcourse, Jessica blamed Michelle for turning the cops to her and ended up not showing up so we finally get home at midnight. I made my wife wait til 5 to leave for Ms. to get my daughter, grandson and our friend to bring back down here. 7 hours there and 7 hours back, but Amanda is going to drive them back.


I'm sure some of that is incoherent, but wanted to share our adventure last night. 

It ****es me off when people try to justify a lie with the bc line of the end justifies the means. There is absolutely no excuse for lying and it disgusts me to no end when someone tries to use it to bully another person. He apologized to my wife and me for doing it the way he did and understood my frustration. I told him he needed to re-evaluate his priorities as a person then decide if he wants to look at his life and justify lying as an honorable trait because it caught the fugitive. 

If he would have came to us and asked us to help then we would have because it is the right thing to do for her and the girls. The more she runs the harder it is on her and those girls. I would have dine as we have always done and gone 1000 miles out of the way to help those girls. There is nothing we can do to help Jessica until she is ready to accept and/or realize she needs help.


Sorry for such a long post on a Saturday, but I so needed to get some of this out of my head. I normally do not put my life and feelings out there for others to critique so I hope you forgive me for this.

Spoke with my wife a short minute ago and turns out Jessica came back to town last night while we were in the town she was suppose to be. She dropped the kids off at the oldest daughter's dad's house and made him promise not to give Jessa to Michelle because she blames Michelle for this when she created it with her actions. The guy and Jessica's step mom both agreed that Jessa would be better off with us as she knows us and is already acclimated to our home so they are taking her out to the house this morning to leave with my girls. We are going to try to contact the DCS and see about an emergency Safe Shelter for Jessa to stay with us until it is proven safe for her elsewhere or with us more permanently. We have already been through back ground checks with the DCS due to another incident with a teen mom we babysit for a couple years ago that had family issues. We were given the 4 month old baby to care for for almost a year before the mother got her life in order. We worked it out so the mother could see the baby on a regular basis as we always feel having them around the baby will build a desire to straighten out their life to get back into the baby's life.

I can't believe I have typed so much of my personal life here this morning... I am normally not this open to putting our life on others. I almost deleted this whole thing, but felt it was worthy of reading and I hope you get it.

I promise this will not be a regular occurrence.


----------



## Farmchic

That's so heartbreaking Rick. Thank goodness Jessica has your family to help her out. Your doing the right thing and hopefully she'll come around and see that sooner than later. 

I can't believe the officers were being like that with your wife! I don't blame you both for being mad. 

I don't think any of us mind your venting  We usually all feel better after.

And to think I've been fuming over hubby making us wait and wait and wait for dinner and then when he finally came home he just took off on the tractor w/o even bothering to tell me he had decided to wait till later to eat. It helps keep thing in perspective when you see what others are going through. Thanks!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you're a good man.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, you're a good man.


My parents were good role models. They always taught us the value of truth and honor. Nothing is worth demeaning either of those. If you can't be trusted for the words you speak then how can anyone honor your character? My wife was so afraid they were going to put her in jail for not helping find her and setting her up to turn herself in that she was in tears. That infuriated me and I initially wanted to rip the old man's head off in front of his wife when I went off on him at the store where we met. 

After the long drive to where we were suppose to meet Jessica I had cooled down and felt bad about my actions. I went and apologized to him and his wife for the way I spoke as it was no better than what he did. I expressed I do not apologize for what I said, but how I said it. My dad would have removed a few of my teeth for speaking to one of my elders that way. That was another lesson they taught us was no matter what you never disrespect your elders. If you have an issue with something they say or do then you handle in a respectable manner to them whether you feel they deserve it or not. I wish kids now a days still had that instilled in them, but sadly they all think they are equals to anyone of any age and can talk to them as if they were the same age.


----------



## nvr2many

Roadyy said:


> Melinda, you are hereby put on notice.. You have not posted any pics of the rodeo and the cute buckle bunnies or ladies horse drill teams..


I knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, I didn't take my camera and left my phone in the car!! I am not worthyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :?


----------



## nvr2many

Oh Rick, I am sorry to hear of what is going on in your life. And do not feel bad about venting it here. We all need someone to listen. I love that we can do that on this thread. 

Hoping to get a ride in today. I am feeling very lazy tho so we shall see. It is only 8 am so have a little while to decide.


----------



## Celeste

It won't stop pouring rain here. 

Yesterday we got the tack room somewhat organized. I put up some new saddle racks and that will help alot. I outgrew my tiny little tack storage building years ago. I suppose I would be better off getting rid of some stuff, but the things that I could part with wouldn't really bring any real money.


----------



## Roadyy

It has been pouring cats and dogs here all morning. We are still here because they are far enough on some of the units to create dry work instead of being subjected to the weather. It is going to get really bad after lunch when the main body of the storm gets here. I'll probably not be able to get anything done around the pasture because of it and it will be a wasted work day. Guess I'll just have to spend time with my girls, grandson and Jessa while we wait on mom, Misty, oldest grandson and Amanda to get home. May take them all into town to go watch a movie. Won't that be a hoot to see an old geezer walking around with 3 girls and a little boy. I doubt that is an everyday site. haha


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> It won't stop pouring rain here.
> 
> Yesterday we got the tack room somewhat organized. I put up some new saddle racks and that will help alot. I outgrew my tiny little tack storage building years ago. I suppose I would be better off getting rid of some stuff, but the things that I could part with wouldn't really bring any real money.


Meh, I have a little bit of storage room left. Just box it up and send it a little further south..I don't even know what the stuff is..I need a better pair of hoof clippers..I'll likely stop and buy a new pair on the way home this evening.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy, you are a gem and set a wonderful example for others young and old. Don't be too discouraged by today's youth, as there are still many caring, compassionate, respectful and just plain great kids out there. I would guess you encourage these traits in all those children's lives you touch.

I do hope for a positive outcome for Jessie and her daughter. She likely doesn't get it now, but sooner or later, she will realize how blessed she is to have someone like you in her life. In the meantime, take care of you a bit too. 

Cacowgirl - I am very happy for you as it seems your new life is bringing you much joy. You will find the right horse all in good time. Arizona certainly is a land of extremes. I remember how shocked I was after I moved there from British Columbia. Now that I live back in Canada in the prairies, Arizona seems quite moderate in some ways. It all depends which month you consider. Just curious about which part of the state you live in? I lived in the Verde Valley for 5 years. Beautiful, but hot and dry!

Paint lover - congratulations on the new horse! He is lovely!

Corgi - I love the look on Izzy's face! Koolio has a silly spot just behind his flank. When I scratch it he lifts his leg and stretches his neck out like a dog. Horses are so goofy sometimes!


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all, safely back from our 2 weeks! When I have a spare 6 hours I will try and catch up on everything. We had a great time, some great rides and even got hubby out. I certainly learned a lot about Scotty spending 24/7 with him. He is very entertaining. Knocked over his water bucket after hubby washed it our and put the first 5 gallons in (hubby not happy as we truck our water in). Pulled things off the clothesline and chewed the umbrella over the picnic table. I was spar varnishing all the wood and chairs and he decided to lick the spar varnish, crazy beast. Oh and he snores!!!! So him hubby and dog all snore sheesh. I also learned how to do the man from snowy river ride! Scotty spooked at a hawk in the bushes and turned and bolted downhill. I thought I was gonna have to bail but used the one rein stop and got him to stop. whew.

Here are the boys loving the saskatoon berries
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151773204473080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater

Some pictures from the rides


----------



## Critter sitter

beautiful Hunter!


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pics.


Wife just arrived safely at my ex-wife's house to pick up daughter and grandson. Then it's off to visit my oldest daughter and youngest grandson before heading across town to pick up our friend Amanda to head back down here.


I ask you all to send prayers, good vibes and what ever jingle you believe in for their safe trip down here to us. Thank you.


----------



## tjtalon

Morning! (or Afternoon or Evening,where ever you are). Caught up on posts; alot since just yesterday. Geez,Rick,what a story,hope your wife is feeling better. People can be so...people. & everyone needs to vent & share once in awhile. Hope the family has a safe trip back to you,& you all have a good week end together.

Hunter's Scotty story is a giggle,sounds like he has a sense of humor & mischief; bet there's more stories to come about that one! & I rewatched Man From Snowy River last nite, for a coincidence. TG you stayed on!!

As for the cookie episode: I'll talk to Janice. More I thought about it I realize it's not about the cookie,it's about me being able to handle Tommy. So,thanks Rick; if I stop the cookie,I won't learn anything,but if he pulls that act Monday (if I get a lesson after poo-duty) he won't get one. & thought about Cynthia's input; could well be that he's gotten familiar enough w/me that he figured to put me where I "belong" in his hierarchal (sp?) part of his head. I just need to learn to be #1,bit by bit.

Feeling lazy today, but want to putter around in my bedroom,until gets things the way I want them. My sewing & crafting materials need organized, so I can find something right away when I want it,instead of digging in various little baskets (Have a big wicker picnic basket that I can use as a sewing etc basket). Have to think soon about getting all prepared to be back @ work,but don't have to "go there" today

Nicker, I googled the fleece tush cushion, & bookmarked what I found. Really not that expensive @ all, & when eventually in a saddle & doing all this for real (not that it's not real now,but you guys know what I mean), I think it could be a nice thing for my hips/pelvis/back.

You know, I really love this chat group. I think it's good for everyone to read & have a glimpse of others' lives & adventures, feel free to vent when needed & share, & be a part of another "community". Somehow it never feels separate or long-distance. I feel like I've made a set of friends,& it feels good to be accepted,listened to, & to extend that "right back at 'ya".

Happy week end all of you!


----------



## tjtalon

..couldn't quite leave here 'till I looked @ Ladona's video of her Izzy...love it!! I found a silly spot on Janice's Callie last Monday, up on her withers, as Janice was getting her to bring out to be w/me & Tommy in the round pen. Janice cracked up & said Callie had just decided to keep me around.

But Ladona's video just reminded me of something else: this past Thursday,when was grooming up Tommy, was doing his fly spray on a rag around his genitals. Janice said "look @ his face!". He was quite happy about it. But,when I think of the cookie-episode later, I wonder if he like it a bit TOO much. Maybe reading too much into this, but it might explain his sudden "misbehavior" as establishing me in his order ("Cool, I like you, so this is where I'm goning to put you..") Maybe?

..well...better get to my organizing thing...


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Well, the mare was already spoken for when I got there-she's a beauty, but certainly had some issues, & she was Big! Average size to most of you, but I'm small, so really like a small horse, & large ponies are wonderful, too. But, now my saddles are out where I can get to them, and we have a plan to put some cabinets/shelves in my shed so I can start unpacking my horse things, & there will be room for some feed again.
> 
> After leaving the ranch, I turned the wrong way a couple of times-(bad signage in AZ), & got stuck trying to turn around at a dead-end. The folks w/the mare, found me, & I went back to their house while my hubby found out how to get there & come to my rescue. He unhooked the 4-horse trailer, pulled me forward, then he hooked up to the trailer & his big F-250 got the trailer out of that predicament. He brought it home also. Then we walked in tired & hungry & found out the power had gone out about 10 minutes earlier! (No water, either)-except what was bottled for just this type of occurrence. I made meatloaf sandwiches on my home-made bread & we were happy campers again. Then the neighbors invited us to watch the Lightening w/them while we waited for the power, so the day turned put pretty good.
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes-this thread has sustained my more than you can imagine. I finally believe I will have a horse again as I have always thought of myself as a horsewoman & centered my life around them-I felt quite rudderless w/out them. Now I will find my future companion for this new adventure I'm on-Arizona-a land of extremes-after my many decades in California. I am now embracing the thought that I don't ever have to work again & can fashion my life however it pleases me, so let the horse-hunting begin!
> 
> Stan-so glad to hear both you & Bugs are feeling better. Are you going back to work next week? Rosylynn does not want to keep Stella? Have you asked her? After today DH says I should have a 4-wheel drive truck, but we will be out from under truck payments in December for his, & I hate having a vehicle under loan-I'd rather just ride from home if it comes to that, or stay on pavement! (Or borrow his!)
> 
> 
> Cacowgirl
> I have mentioned to her to ride Stella but I don't think it will happen. Roslyn is knee high to a grass hopper, and Stella is 16+ hands Must measure her again I have forgotten how tall she really is. She needs a ladder and its not a good look climbing a rope ladder to get into the saddle and I also think Stella would quickly take advantage, wait untill she was half way up and then start spinning in tight circles. Got to admitt it has enterainment value.:lol::lol::lol: Bugs is also to tall. That was a planned move in my part
> 
> As for going back to work, yes on monday if I keep improving but I am fast loosing my desire for the service. I hit retirement in a few months, I won't be stopping work but it does allow me the flexability to explore different fields. Age is no barrier in this town most of the positions are not advertised. Its who you know and reputation.
> 
> Rick. I must say you handled yourself very well with bail bonds man issue. I think if it was me I most likely would have gotten myself into some strife. When ever I am looking for an offender I always get the assistance of the family and friends, not get them offside with me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Wow! Roaddy! What a story. When I first read it, I was so angry for your wife...no need to treat her like that...then I felt sorry for her...how scary!! So glad you shared and got things off,your chest...it's healthy, and we are here for,you.

Here, here to your respecting elders...it is a thing of the past. I was brought up that way and is why I never say anything back to either of my parents spouses, although they infuriate me.....it the respect for my PARENTS that makes me hold my tongue. I do agree with Koolio that there really aRe some wonderful kids out there who still show respect....I'm not so sure about the 'twenty sonethigns' I work with :wink:...but there are a few out there.

Corgi, great video. Made me giggle!

Hunter, great photos. Beautiful country and great story!

TJ, glad you googled the seat. Nice huh? I too would love it...but feel a bit broke at the moment....four packages of back to school supplies sit in my kitchen...expensive time of year...I think I will wait a bit. :wink: plus, I just bought that purple blanket!:shock:

Our weather has been so beautiful here. No riding, but I did more trail blazing. Was able to extend the newest trail in the opposite direction and land in a nearby field.. Took Rainn out for a 'walk' to try it out. All is well.. Although my Mr. JayJay is a bit jealous I think!! :lol:

Spent a great deal,of time over there today...enjoying the serenity.

I too really enjoy this thread and consider you all friends. Is it wierd to say if something happens at the barn, I think...Oooo, I gotta share that with my HF friends?:? 

Had a nice evening with the sisters, nieces aNd friends last night. My oldest sis come up here to have my oldest niece do her hair....so we make it a day/night together. We usually order pizza or something and spend a good three hours gabbing away. Sis #2 came too ( she lives near by, but rarely visits). We laughed and laughed! It felt good to be silly!:lol:

Here's a picture of my Rainn from this morning. She's liking the extra attention, but is also saying...."I know your standing by the treat jar....can I have one please?" Lol. She loves her treats!! She is as cute as the dickens, isn't she? Sweet as pie...my heart swells when she gives me that look.:wink:

That's all for now...need to run to the grocery store....maybe....could always wait until Monday....yea, I think it can wait.:wink: I'm going to something fun...I'm running out of freedom days. Hahaha

Later!


----------



## tjtalon

Peekin' in for a few..didn't get but half of my sewing etc stuff done, as got into making a barricade around the Stable Project (had rigged one quick, when Tornado Timothy got in & destroyed stuff, mostly birds); think I've got it good now,easy to move out when I want to work,& no (hopefully) kitten-access holes.

Hey Nicker, my freedom days are limited now too, but think you have a bigger load facing you than I do..enough to each person, I guess, each has their own...but,teaching! Geez...
I do like that pad, so it's on a wish list. I admit I'm broke, most of the time (hence mucking for lessons), but it all seems to work out somehow. &, no, I for one sure don't think it's weird that you think "gotta share!" if something happens @ your stable. When I go to Janice's little ranch, I gather in my head to tell what I did & what happened; but then, honestly, you'all are the only ones I have to share it with, so sometimes I think "do they really want to hear this? Maybe I should just take my beginning-again self away from here..."

But I don't.

This place is my horse connection away from the horses.


----------



## Eole

So much happening with everyone, lots to read.
Roadyy, all I can say: you and your wife have great hearts and values. You handled rough patches admirably, I admire your integrity.

Paintlover, congratulation on your new horse partner, he seems nice.

TJ, although I'm new to this chat, I find you all easy to talk to, open, genuinely interested in each other. Good vibes all around. So I'm sticking around, trying to know you a little better through life and horses.

Hunter: gorgeous pictures, where was that paradise?

Not much to say on my side, working all week end until Tuesday, then... 2 weeks off, oh yeah! My three legged canadian is improving, abcess traveled to the coronal band. But foot is hot and she's prone to laminitis so I'm hoping one problem doesn't lead to another. We'll see.


----------



## Stan

A few photos of Bugs without his bugs
He is healing and his playfull attitude has returned, he is also holding some weight. Its a pity I cant bring him back home but no grass for two horses.

The rain has stopped and we did not get enough so here is hoping for some more through the week.

































What would you make of that face. How do you read it.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hi all, safely back from our 2 weeks! When I have a spare 6 hours I will try and catch up on everything. We had a great time, some great rides and even got hubby out. I certainly learned a lot about Scotty spending 24/7 with him. He is very entertaining. Knocked over his water bucket after hubby washed it our and put the first 5 gallons in (hubby not happy as we truck our water in). Pulled things off the clothesline and chewed the umbrella over the picnic table. I was spar varnishing all the wood and chairs and he decided to lick the spar varnish, crazy beast. Oh and he snores!!!! So him hubby and dog all snore sheesh. I also learned how to do the man from snowy river ride! Scotty spooked at a hawk in the bushes and turned and bolted downhill. I thought I was gonna have to bail but used the one rein stop and got him to stop. whew.
> 
> Here are the boys loving the saskatoon berries
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151773204473080&set=vb.732348079&type=2&theater
> 
> Some pictures from the rides
> View attachment 258570
> 
> 
> View attachment 258578
> 
> 
> View attachment 258586
> 
> 
> View attachment 258594
> 
> 
> View attachment 258602
> 
> 
> View attachment 258610


Hey Sandi lovely pictures 
did you have a good time? 
What horse is Rob riding?


----------



## Country Woman

Lovely horse Paint Lover congratulations


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
sorry I have not been here lately 
its been a busy summer of Marc looking for work 
but no results


----------



## tjtalon

Bugs sure is looking much better,Stan. & that last pic: he looks happy,& that's gotta be a smile on his mug..


----------



## roseann

Had to replace an entire section of fence by myself yesterday and man am I sore now. I have electic but its been so dry that even watering the ground rod was not helping. The instructions say to run a second wire about 6" under the first, which I never got around to. I will be working on that today. 
First of to the poultry swap to sell my Cyuga ducks and Guinea. May bring home more laying hens if they have anything I like. Possibly a pair quail to.
I have not ridden in weeks and I think I might try to get in a ride tonight, even if it means not getting the eletric completely finished. Darn horses thankfully only worry one side of the fence and the rest had very minimal damage.....they can see my gardens and lawns about 20' in front of them, lol. Just sandy desert on the other sides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I have pictures But need to make time .. I was going to today but found out the other barn manger The Ole guy that runs the other side passed away Yesterday. so now I have to make something for the family... not sure what to make.. some kind of casserrole. any Ideas


----------



## nvr2many

Lori tells me my kitties are ready to ship, :lol:...............


----------



## nvr2many

****...


----------



## wild old thing

wild old thing said:


> Alex, I love that picture of you as a youngster. It's just beautiful.
> 
> 
> Celeste, your horses taking over the property and having a party just cracked me up! Is that what I have to look forward to? Like someone else said, glad they didn't get into too much trouble though. The bee stings are scary. *I get eaten alive by mosquitoes the minute the weather goes above freezing but for some unknown reason I've been lucky in the bee/wasp dept. (I hope I didn't just jinx myself.)*
> 
> I am sitting here CURSING UP A STORM MIGHTILY ****ED AND I"LL TELL YOU, I SMELL BLOOD ... SOME NASTY LITTLE STUMP LIVING FUZZY LITTLE S**TS FROM HELL ARE GOING TO DIE TONIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> I jinxed myself!!!
> 
> 
> SIXTY SIX AND A HALF YEARS and never a sting, so I open my big mouth.......!
> 
> Today I'm weeding around a stump thats terrible overgrown with weeds and the wisteria gone insane. The weather this summer was scary hot and I didn't do much of anything in that section. So I'm being a good steward and pulling away and I feel a little sting on my arm. A STING! Suddenly real fast they start swarming...and I know....they're coming after me and I'm in trouble....I'm on my knees and I move like I haven't in 30 years. WASPS REALLY STING!! That is exactly the right word. STING. THREE of them! My husband said I was screaming like a child.
> 
> CYNTHIA YOU MUST SHUT UP AND DO NOT EVER EVER EVER AGAIN SAY NEVER HAVE! NEVER DID! NEVER WILL!
> 
> **** **** ****. Now I get to find out if I have allegies. Dont' think so but I have learned. Never say never.
> 
> ****.
> 
> (I don't care Whose creatures they are tonight they die, little hellions!)


----------



## wild old thing

Stan said:


> View attachment 259178
> 
> 
> What would you make of that face. How do you read it.


Stan, I would just smooch up that face like no tomorrow. HE'S A CUTIE PIE - looks sweet and easy. Is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## Celeste

Cynthia, I really, really hate bees, wasps, yellow jackets, etc. I'm glad you survived it.


----------



## wild old thing

*my cheatin heart*

If I try to catch up I will remain in perpetual catch up -even after spending hours reading the last two visits I didn't even get close to catching up. Probably because I'm trying to gab back at you on a separate doc, so I've decided this is just me being stupid. 

Instead I'll clumsily insert myself whereever and take my lumps. I'm already a bit lumpy, a few more couldn't hurt too bad.:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Stan

wild old thing said:


> Stan, I would just smooch up that face like no tomorrow. HE'S A CUTIE PIE - looks sweet and easy. Is he as sweet as he looks?


Yes he is with a little playfull attitude thrown in. He is only green broke but seems to learn quick. However if handled wrong he could turn out to be an A H. He does not spook easy but is not advers to turning around, and he can spin on a dime, then walk the other way if he perseves the hill to be to hard. But he does try when asked.

Presently in his winter coat and very woolly.

I still have my flu but its off to work. Share the love or is that pay back


----------



## wild old thing

...carrots!!!

speaking of which, my carrot situation is dire but to be honest, I don't care. I like the finder more than stealing carrots and my finder isn't working. 

I simply cannot use it anymore. I even did a shout out about it, not that anyone cared. 

so slowly but surely I am down to a few measley carrots, not nearly enough to throw in one of my giant vats of soup, much less a nice cake. one day I'll come here and I'll have zero carrots and I'll find out what happens...maybe this name will implode and I'll be no more.

(**** it, one of these stings hurts something fierce. I do hope I personally get that one particular wasp tonight. I am feeling the need for revenge. I won't know but surely there's some kind of karmic justice I can hope for.)

CELESTE, that is the funniest story yet!! Bagpipes!! HAHAHAHAHA...I'm cackling here like a loonie. I'll bet he perked his ears!!! HOLY Toledo!!!

NICKER - OMG! that's all I can say!! 

******************

Saturday was our wedding anniversary - 17 years but it feels like - I don't know - forever. or maybe a couple of years. I can't make up my mind. We had a really sweet day - went shopping for a couch because we need one but we can't buy one because we have to get the garage roof redone this month. It looks like the leak is leaching into the livingroom and it is only a matter of time before real damage sets in. 

We went out for a great breakfast, then attracted the usual attention in furniture stores when we went looking for a couch - confounding the salespeople, then we went out for a fabulous dinner and it was just very sweet and lowkey and romantic and he had two beers that made him so tired he nearly went to sleep at the table. The poor man is working extra hours on top of the commute. And sure we're grateful he can get the work but I worry about his health... 

My Friday lesson/ride was the best!!

Two people actually commented positively on my riding, which felt so good. My pal Teddy did all our exercises right, I gave him lots of warm up, his jog was nice, still too fast and bouncy at first but that's okay - he's beginning to adjust to my asking for less energy and to settle slow. 

Then we went into lopes and my darling Mr HopAlong was killer fast on the right lead. I think we might have pooped him out because went consistently around and around, riding in the outdoor arena, which is about 80 long by about 30 or so on the corners and one thing about Teddy, he won't break. You ask for a lope, you get that lope. Talk about need for speed, he's got it. So around and around and around we went. No stopping. WOO HOO! YAHOOOooooooooo!!! (eeiha!)

So it's possible we kind of pooped him out on the right side - I know I was a little pooped myself. On the left lead, he went into noodle mode, which i'm starting to think is his way of saying "I don't think so Miss Thing". 

I tried circling him and got him sort of straight then worked up to a decent but still not exactly the way I'd like his body lope when a woman in the class decided to stop about 30 feet in front of us and her horse turns sideways. Where she stopped was already sectioned off - so we were on a narrow path next to the fence (which on the other side has a kind of drop to a parking area!) and because right next to our path our instructor had set up a chute for us to work transitions I thought to myself - uh oh!! 

So I'm looking at the chute, and I'm looking at the woman and her horse and I said the hell with it, and worked to slow down his noodly self and managed to steer him over diagonally to avoid a collision. Success! Of course this didn't help him straighten up and get back to his left lead lope. (shrug)

All good. Everyone alive - I will avoid that woman like the plague next week. I don't need that vague deer in the headlights "huh" thinking...she didn't even look around to see if she was near anyone or blocking the path. 

So next we worked transitions - walk to trot through to walk straight to the fence then hard left. Then we worked it fast trot to lope through then trot straight to the fence hard right which made me realize I'm starting to communicate with him more subtley through my seat. I wasn't even sure how to ask for the drop down to trot but we did it.

This boy is something else. I AM learning to ride him and he's learning to trust me a bit and listen for me. He still balks on that left lead, so we'll work that, but less so and I don't feel as if I "can't get him to". I feel as if right now if he's resisting we'll work around...do some circles...walk to trot and back to reestablish us and then try again. 

Oh my goodness - loving riding him, I really am. So much fun. My instructor said Lilly Ann is much slower than Teddy - that shes a true western horse...all slow and easy and smooth. I don't remember that but it's probably true.

Teddy's a dressage horse so I asked if she'd let me take a dressage class with him using western tack......she didn't say yes and she didn't say no. 

Back to your posts........I may actually catch up but I'm not going to make myself crazy. I gather up my energy for tonight's raid!! 

DEATH to the FLYING FUZZY ******S!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

WOT, funny you should mention the bees....with all the talk about getting stung on the trail, and recently looking up above me while on the back of Jay and seeing the nest of white faced hornets ( nasty ******s) hanging a mere three feet away....i decided while out trail blazing yesterday I took a can of hornet spray.....just in case I cleared off a ground hive or something. Better to be safe than sorry! :?

Stan, I think Bugs is saying....yep, lets do this thing! :lol:

Cool morning, so we took a jaunt on the newest trail. It good, but I still have some cleaning up to do and trimming of low branches.

TJ this situation reminds me a bit of you with getting back on the horse...so I am going to need help from everyone I'm afraid. To make a very long story short....I usually approach my teaching year with a lot of conviction. Meaning, when people say derogatory things or say it can't be done...inside I'm usually like, oh ya? I'll show you!!

Two years ago, I had one of the worst years ever. I'm usually very good at and known to break the 'bad kid' and get them to love school. That year there was a boy and girl I just couldn't shake. It turns out the boy was probably Undiagnosed bipolar. The girl...I had suspicions of bad things....I got no support from home. Bottom line, I lost total conficpdence in my ability. It didn't help that there was a coworker who was to be my 'support'....that literally is her job (she is my nemesis) that blamed me for his outbursts and not getting a handle on him. I don't know about you, but I've never delt with a kid with a Mental illness like that....And let me tell you...it's DEVISTATING! You don't know minute to minute what he will do. I told DH daily...hope I don't get pushed down the stairs today! ( I didn't). Good news, by April, I was able to read him enough to say take a hike before you blow.

Again, tho, between him and that coworker, I'm not the same person.:-(. I want to be....I want to walk in there and prove everyone wrong on different comments on kids they make...cause I used to.....but I'm holding onto the fact that I 'failed' this boy. Although I know I didn't, as he eagerly speaks to me when I see him....and we finally worked through our problems.

Anyway, I am trying SO hard to go back with conviction. I'm the only teacher in this grade, so I have a ton to prove....and I do want to show how my teaching methods work....but I gotta feel,it in my gut.

Being on here and around the horses have helped my confidence tremendously!!!! I may just ask for some rah, rah, shish, boom bah from ya all once in a while.:wink:

I 'used' to have a teaching friend who would rally for me....but his wife is jealous of our relationship (ah....I am happily married:evil. And has since put a real damper on our friendship. ( I'm one of the ones who set the two of them up too!):shock: **** youngin's ...she just turned 30.:-|

Anyway, thanks for listening to my non- horsey talk. I just feel like I need a bit of a cheering section...as when time rolls around, I will still be dealing with my nemesis, who LOVES to throw me under the bus any chance she gets!:shock::evil: oh the stories I could tell.....if she would spend the time that she takes to get me in trouble on her own work....maybe she would be great! 

Anyway....back tot the horsey business.....I'm sure your sick of my pictures, but they crack me up on a daily basis.:rofl: I hope this brings a smile to your face too! . I entitle this one....."jay in the Hay". Lol

Have a good one all!!


----------



## Country Woman

My carrot finder does not work either


----------



## wild old thing

Roadyy said:


> My parents were good role models. They always taught us the value of truth and honor. Nothing is worth demeaning either of those. If you can't be trusted for the words you speak then how can anyone honor your character? My wife was so afraid they were going to put her in jail for not helping find her and setting her up to turn herself in that she was in tears. That infuriated me and I initially wanted to rip the old man's head off in front of his wife when I went off on him at the store where we met.
> 
> After the long drive to where we were suppose to meet Jessica I had cooled down and felt bad about my actions. I went and apologized to him and his wife for the way I spoke as it was no better than what he did. I expressed I do not apologize for what I said, but how I said it. My dad would have removed a few of my teeth for speaking to one of my elders that way. That was another lesson they taught us was no matter what you never disrespect your elders. If you have an issue with something they say or do then you handle in a respectable manner to them whether you feel they deserve it or not. I wish kids now a days still had that instilled in them, but sadly they all think they are equals to anyone of any age and can talk to them as if they were the same age.


Rick, you and Michelle are decent good people. I felt real reading your post and it was reassuring to know people like you and your wife are out in the world, making a positive difference in other people's lives. That girl may not know it, may NEVER know it, but you did good and so did your wife. BBs are like cops...they see too much, meet too many bad people. 

You shared something real and it felt good to know you trust the people here will read it and be here for you.


----------



## wild old thing

tjtalon said:


> Morning! (or Afternoon or Evening,where ever you are). Caught up on posts; alot since just yesterday. Geez,Rick,what a story,hope your wife is feeling better. People can be so...people. & everyone needs to vent & share once in awhile. Hope the family has a safe trip back to you,& you all have a good week end together.
> 
> Hunter's Scotty story is a giggle,sounds like he has a sense of humor & mischief; bet there's more stories to come about that one! & I rewatched Man From Snowy River last nite, for a coincidence. TG you stayed on!!
> 
> As for the cookie episode: I'll talk to Janice. More I thought about it I realize it's not about the cookie,it's about me being able to handle Tommy. So,thanks Rick; if I stop the cookie,I won't learn anything,but if he pulls that act Monday (if I get a lesson after poo-duty) he won't get one. & thought about Cynthia's input; could well be that he's gotten familiar enough w/me that he figured to put me where I "belong" in his hierarchal (sp?) part of his head. I just need to learn to be #1,bit by bit.
> 
> Feeling lazy today, but want to putter around in my bedroom,until gets things the way I want them. My sewing & crafting materials need organized, so I can find something right away when I want it,instead of digging in various little baskets (Have a big wicker picnic basket that I can use as a sewing etc basket). Have to think soon about getting all prepared to be back @ work,but don't have to "go there" today
> 
> Nicker, I googled the fleece tush cushion, & bookmarked what I found. Really not that expensive @ all, & when eventually in a saddle & doing all this for real (not that it's not real now,but you guys know what I mean), I think it could be a nice thing for my hips/pelvis/back.
> 
> You know, I really love this chat group. I think it's good for everyone to read & have a glimpse of others' lives & adventures, feel free to vent when needed & share, & be a part of another "community". Somehow it never feels separate or long-distance. I feel like I've made a set of friends,& it feels good to be accepted,listened to, & to extend that "right back at 'ya".
> 
> Happy week end all of you!


TJ...don't mean to backtrack on this, but after the discussion, before my lesson I went to my instructor and asked her about cookies/carrots/treats. She said she thinks they're a positive. I asked her to explain. She said, like dogs horses are very oral, very food oriented. If they do something good, a treat or a reward is a good thing. She told me about one of the new horses being put into the rotation, would balk when being mounted, giving one of the girls a hard time. She told her to give the horse a treat before she tried mounting...she said, shove it in her mouth and jump on. She said it's working great - the horse is preoccupied, she's making a positive association with being mounted and she forgets her decision to not be mounted.

I also asked about personal space and she agreed with stan, ME doing it to HIM is different than him doing it to me. So he can't invade my personal space, but I can invade his. So after Fridays lesson, I invaded his space and he proceded to try to invade mine but I told him no, and invaded his again. It was fun. (he's really a very easy horse on the ground)

So I've decided on the treats thing that I was sort of out of control with them - I mean I could feed a couple of pounds of carrots to all the horses and they all know me. We have a horse there KING who's a giant - I don't know maybe 17hh, and when he hears me he pops his head WAY UP OVER THE TOP of the stall. it's a hoot. But it wasn't a good thing. 

So after a good ride, I'll grab him and smooch him and rub his head and give him an apple or something nice. Not a lot of stuff, but a little something to reward him. Also, he has timidity/fear when anyone enters his stall and he will go to the back of his stall when anyone enters, so I wait by the door and wait for him to come to me...I talk to him looking down...and when he comes to me, I'm okay giving him a treat - because he's welcoming me and I like that. I didn't this Friday, but I felt he deserved one. He works through a lot of stuff to ride with people, so why not. Hes never badly behaved in that dept.

But no more endless goodie dispensing.


----------



## wild old thing

Nicker, I love the silly horse pictures. Sometimes I come in and he's covered in some shavings or hay and I have to laugh. I especially laugh when I take the time to give him a nice shower and cool him down and there he is, all glistening and beautiful, so I turn him out and he immediately lays down in the dust and rolls around like a knucklehead. I LOVE IT. keep those pictures coming! someday I hope I'll have my own horse(s) to follow around like a papparazi!


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone


----------



## wild old thing

Celeste, me too. I swear I was yelping like a child!

Stan, you feel better. Take it easy and let yourself heal. My mother always told us you have to try to stop and let your body do it's work because anything that malingers can be dangerous. 

CountryWoman, this carrot situation is very aggravating. They make this an big magilla ISSUE with carrots, even down to a stupid "carrot rustler" video.

SO MGMT PLEASE FIX THE STUPID CARROT THINGY!!!


----------



## Celeste

The carrot thing has been broken for a good while. I wish they would fix it.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Ev had her first dressage show yesterday. 

She also had her first unplanned dismount. She got back on the horse and finished the show, but she was clearly not the same. I had been telling a friend that morning that it was simply a matter of when she fell, not if. Ugh


----------



## corgi

Dave, hope she wasn't hurt and that her confidence isn't affected. The best thing to do is to figure out why she came off and to learn from it. Easier said than done.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Thanks.

She wasn't hurt. He spooked and bunny hopped and she grabbed his neck and simply came off. It could have been much worse. She kept riding and at the end of the day she was riding better.


----------



## Celeste

Dave, tell her she is now one of the club. It happens to us all.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh Nicker, much luck you get a huge rush of inspiration & courage for school. My fingers are crossed for you!!

& good luck to Nvr2 on incoming kittens!..giggle..should be interesting.

OUCH Cynthia. I've been stung twice in my life from nasty evil wasps. I hate them. Nothing eats them, I don't see what it is they do besides joyfully attack people & animals. Kill a bunch tonite for all of us. Foul beasties..

Loved your lesson story!

I'm pooped, & not ready to go back to work Tuesday. Did my final huge deep clean on the dining room all morning, then got cleaned up & figured to relax. Which I have, w/a project, 'tho it's awfully hot today. vacation went way too fast,but got alot done, & had a wonderful Thurday @ SkyView. Tomorrow I go do poo-duty, don't know if will have a lesson or not. Then home to iron uniforms (bleh..)


----------



## Celeste

Tomorrow we start a new semester at the college. I have a huge course load to teach. I probably won't get a lot of rest before January. Wish me luck.


----------



## Koolio

Wild Old Thing - I feel for you with the stingers. Last summer DH and I rode our motorcycles out to my cousins trailer lot. Just as I was coming in to her trailer (past all the other trailers with kids playing everywhere) a wasp flew into my helmet and stung me about 4 times under the chin. I was screaming, swearing, trying not to crash my bike, trying to get my full face helmet and gloves off and trying to squash that already angry wasp all at the same moment. I survived and luckily am not allergic, but sure felt bad for yelling some pretty bad profanities in front of all those families. Needless to say, I'm not a fan of flying things with stingers.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I totally understand where you are coming from regarding school. My last classroom year (in a jr high school) was one of my worst ever. I elected to leave a great full time, cream of the crop, secondary teaching position to see if I could make a difference in junior high. Well, those kids ate me alive and I nearly quit teaching forever. My confidence was completely shattered all because I cared more than the kids, their parents and my administration. Lucky for me, I have had two years break from the classroom working as a consultant, but unfortunately, the only position available in my area for next year is back in a different junior high. So, all I can do is learn and grow, so for better or worse, this is what I have learned and how I hope to approach the year.

I remind myself that I am a skilled, creative and accomplished teacher. When I forget, I try to look back on my successes for inspiration on, not my failures.
I cannot reach every kid all the time, and that is OK as long as I strive to create opportunities for every kid to reach me. I am continually learning how to create these opportunities.
Some students live under circumstances that are way beyond my control.
Although I am the teacher, I am also a learner first.
The most important thing I want my students to know about me is that I am a human being, and I do have a sense of humour.
Less self righteousness, more humour and compassion.
Colleagues that do not provide mutual support and encouragement are not the kind of people whose opinions I should value.
I teach kids science, but it is more important that I help kids learn how to live well.
Find some inspiration and gratitude in every single day. The toughest days are when you need these the most.
When all else fails, a good dose of magic horse breath makes everything better.

I hope you have a fantastic school year and find the daily inspiration, encouragement and confidence you need.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Amen Koolio! Thank you! That is exactly what I needed....I may just print that off! :wink: and read it when most needed. :lol:

Funny story....tonight I am picking out rainn's stall, monding my own business, day dreaming as they munch....I back out of the stall....there stand four little white goaty goats!:shock: I'm like " oh sh*t! They are all curious and looking to go into stalls for FOOD! Disaster waiting to happen! I forgot to shut the gate between the pastures!:shock:

Than I look closer, And tha gate that leads to outside is W I D E open and Dirkes is about to walk out!:shock: OH SH*T again!!!!!

So I use the pitch fork to ' guide them' away from the exit.

I take another turn around, aNd there stands my moms Great Perinese (sp). He's there to protect the goats... But MY dog is also standing there, and although they get along with the fence in between....I don't want to find out other.wise....triple shi*t!!!!

So I sho my dog out, and breathe a sign of relief....:lol::-o:lol:

Until its time to leave...have you ever tried to herd goats? It's like herding cats......IMPOSSIBLE!!

In the end..I had to get some grain to coax the goats into their own pasture....all ends well. yah!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Celeste said:


> Tomorrow we start a new semester at the college. I have a huge course load to teach. I probably won't get a lot of rest before January. Wish me luck.


What do you teach? I am adjunct professor at the University of Pittsburgh where I teach Nuclear Engineering.


----------



## gahorsechick

Wow! What an inspirational reply Koolio! 

Nicker, I think Koolio said it all! Best of luck to you this year. I hope the karma fairy catches up to your nemesis and your class is filled with a wonderful group of kids ready to learn.


----------



## Celeste

AnotherHorseDad said:


> What do you teach? I am adjunct professor at the University of Pittsburgh where I teach Nuclear Engineering.


I teach undergraduate anatomy and physiology as well as microbiology. It is a two year college. We have close to 6000 students though. We used to be small. 

Welcome to Southern Crescent Technical College

My cousin is a nuclear engineer. He doesn't teach though. He has an industry job. I noticed that he seems to have a lot more money than I do..........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! AHD nuclear engineering! Impressive!! . My nephew went to CMU for mechanical engineering.... Now works in South Korea for GM. He helped design the Cobalt. :thumbsup: yes, we are very proud of him!

Our neighbor boy goes to PITT! I lived at Carlow while doing my student teaching in the 'Hill'.

I would love to get aN adjunct position at out local college. AHD, I'm not far from you, location wise! :wink:

Celeste, best of,LUCK for the up coming semester!! :thumbsup: I'm sure you'll knockem alive!!:wink:

I know GA, Koolio WAS very inspirational! Wow!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

I live in Greensburg


----------



## NickerMaker71

AHD, I sent you a PM.


----------



## roseann

Are any of you on the facebook group Horse Trails & Camping Across America? There are some awesome photos of some amazing(some pretty scary) trails out there. The is another group Through The Horses Ears that is worldwide. It helps me get my riding in the mountians fix when I am stuck down here in the desert. I really want to ride some of those trails, and not all of them are in the mountians. 
Anyhow...back on track there was a posting of a dead horse at the bottom of a mountian trail not to far from me. They dont know whom the owner is yet or what happened. The saddle was cut off and the saddlebags cleaned out so they assume the rider is fine. This is my worst nightmare and the reason I am so stressed on trails with much heights or dropoffs. I am NEVER getting over this fear now. I guess I will be riding on the flatest trails I possibly can now. My friend is gonna really hate riding with me now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Good evening everyone 
love reading your stories


----------



## Stan

roseann said:


> Are any of you on the facebook group Horse Trails & Camping Across America? There are some awesome photos of some amazing(some pretty scary) trails out there. The is another group Through The Horses Ears that is worldwide. It helps me get my riding in the mountians fix when I am stuck down here in the desert. I really want to ride some of those trails, and not all of them are in the mountians.
> Anyhow...back on track there was a posting of a dead horse at the bottom of a mountian trail not to far from me. They dont know whom the owner is yet or what happened. The saddle was cut off and the saddlebags cleaned out so they assume the rider is fine. This is my worst nightmare and the reason I am so stressed on trails with much heights or dropoffs. I am NEVER getting over this fear now. I guess I will be riding on the flatest trails I possibly can now. My friend is gonna really hate riding with me now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey Rosann
You have to ride the hills and at times some of the steeper ones. Thats how the horse learns to get around. If he has been ridden only on flat ground he will not have a clue how to go down hill or along hill trails and that makes him dangerous. As for drop offs, well that scars the stuff out of me as well and I avoid them. I get drawn to the edge in high places.

But you have to trust the horse and give it its head, he does not want to die either. However I do understand how you feel. If you can find a friend that has hill country and in a paddock turn the horse out for a few days he will teach himself how to go up and down so when you get on again the horse has some experience. 

My first horse Savannah spent the first two years of her life on very steep mountain country. In fact the first few hours of her life she was stuck in a swamp and draged out by a quad bike, given back to her dame and she was one very confident horse. When going down hill it was legs forward by her ears give her her head and hang on. Savannah did not bother in following the trail around she just went down the hill wether I wanted her to or not.
Savannah at three


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> Nothing to do with age. We just manage our time better so as to keep ourselves informed. Its a skill you will develop as you gain experience Alex. so don't fret, or feel you are missing out. I make allowances for the young ones in knowing the frustration they feel and at times exibit trying to keep up with the more experienced.
> I enjoyed that.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



Nah, you are just half way senile, and you forget. :lol: My Mum asks why cleaning my house is always the last thing on the list. Well that's because vacuuming is the ONLY thing she needs to do that day. 
For me to sweep and vac, I need the kids to get their stuff out of the way, ask the kids three more times to do that, while I pick stuff up. Get out the broom, oh what, it's time to take them to football practice already. Leave, am out of the house for 3 hours, eat, showers bed, then I can't vac as everyone is sleeping. Rinse, lather, repeat. 

She also asks why my car is so filthy, seriously my car? My car is a tool that gets me where I need to go, I so don't care if it's dirty. When they were here, I bought beach towels and sat them over the seats for them. There you are, solution. 


I read the first and last page, as you all yack so much, and I just can't read 8 pages right now. Hope you are all well. 

Roseann, sorry about the loss of the horse, how awful. But don't let it ruin your ride. We could die crossing the road, I think when it's meant to be, it will be. I smoke, drink, used to ride a motorcycle, and have always ridden horses, and I am still kicking, I cough in the mornings, but that's more to annoy everyone


----------



## tjtalon

Up early trying to wake up...

Read latest posts. You teachers/professors have me stunned. Young people of any & all ages, anatomy-physiology-microbiology, nuclear engineering ?? I thought I was impressed before I realized all this...

Talk about perspective..think I'll stop whining about getting back on the uniform & strapping myself up w/the "armed EMT" gear, & go back tomorrow to deal w/the foilbles,fusses & myriad issues of people aged 55-100...many of whom seem never to have learned a thing.

No one makes enough money, it seems, but I'm further convinced that teachers are horribly underpaid.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

Stan, Bugs looks improved and happy. Thanks for the note my my handling the BB. I have worked very hard on containing my short temper over the last few years. There was a time not long ago that I would have ended up in jail over that incident.


Nicker, the pics are great and know that for all the troubles you and the other teachers encounter with a couple of students and other teachers that there are 10 fold of them that you all have positively changed their lives. Those of you who do it for the right reason are the ones who create legacies through the students who change our world forever. 

Terry, glad you were able to get so much done during your vacation and glad we were able to make you feel as welcome as you really are. I look forward to reading your progression in the lessons so don't think it's something you shouldn't post.

Lori, post those pics..lol

I know there were more great stories like the insect Kamikaze, which I hope were eradicated and should have been video'd of the blaze for our viewing pleasure.

I will update my own story as I can't remember if I mentioned it Saturday. Jessa and her older sister were dropped off at the father of the older sister sometime Friday night or early Saturday morning. He then brought Jessa out to my house as he knew she would be better off and very well cared for. Jessica finally texted Michelle and told her she was coming back into town and working with the BB to turn herself in today. My wife and I have decided it best for Jessa to stay with us until her mother gets her life safe for her. Jazmin's dad has decided the same in his case and is going to file for full physical custody of Jaz. We called the DCS hotline last night to find out what were our options and they said they would send out an investigator within 24 hours. With heavy hearts we decided Michelle should go into the DCS this morning and see if we couldn't rush the issue. The father is willing to sign off on it because he is in no better way than Jessica. 

I want to also add that we have no intentions of keeping Jessa away from either of her parents as they are just that, her parents. When they want to see her then we are more than happy to set up a safe situation for them to spend time together. When either of them have proven to be able to provide a safe and stable life for her and the DCS agrees then we will gladly let her go back to her blood family. 

I have so much respect and admiration for what Stan and Alex do as they get these kids after going through what me and my wife are trying to stop. I hope that we can change these lives so that we can keep atleast one child from following that lifestyle. Maybe if enough people could do the same thing long then we could reduce the need for the things Stan and Alex do. I know that is never going to happen in this day and age of people wanting something for nothing and a government telling them they deserve something for nothing, but it's my hope. 

Have a great day and glad I got to see you this morning. CW hope everything comes together for you and hubby. Maybe CCW can send you some the luck her and hubby have with their good fortune.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Dh went out 4 wheeling yesterday w/some neighbors. I stayed home & cooked-a major project-2 pans of meatballs, & a sweet-sour sauce. He came home tired & hungry & was eating in just a few minutes-he loved it, but it sure was a lot of work! Will have enough for a few meals though. 

Koolio-I live in the mountains east of Kingman. Lovely little community here w/some great neighbors. 

AlexS-I'm glad we no longer have to "put up" w/a water company. We have a water storage tank & have to haul in our water ourselves. There is delivery available also, but it's cheaper to do it ourselves, so we have a water tank, trailer, pumps. etc. We buy the water about 5 miles away-all on dirt roads, we use about 1,000 gallons every 3-4 weeks. We have our own septic tank, just like we did back in CA. We have recycle bins for glass, cans, & plastic, & take them into town when it's time,& I keep a donation box going also. Fed Ex & UPS deliver right to the door, so that is convenient. To get hay-it's a drive into town-nothing close, & then bring it home yourself & stack it into storage. Some are feeding pellets & cubes out here as that is less wasteful when the wind is blowing, something I will need to think about.

Rick, so sorry your wife went through that bad experience-sounds quite scary. hope little Jessa is doing better now.

CW-fingers crossed that your DH finds a job soon-can he do handyman stuff? 

My sewing room is coming along-I've put up a clock & a calendar in there & just have a few more boxes to clear out, then I can decide how I want to furnish it. Also got a blind up on the window, but it still needs a screen.

We have had rain, thunder & lightening, a few power outages, so a wild ride weather-wise. 

I want to try & learn how to use my camera & post pictures also-that's on my list!


----------



## Farmchic

Stan that horse is huge!

Another busy day today, have some running to do then I have to cook a huge amount of pasta. (for the family of a friend that passed away) and hey Lori there's your idea for food, a little late I bet.

Sometime today I need to finish cleaning the barn and get one more coat of paint on the cabinet so I can get the pavilion back in order. 

There is no way I'm going to get everything on my list done today unless I somehow clone myself.

I read all the post to stay caught up but forget what I wanted to say by the time I post. Please forgive me. I don't mean to only post about myself and ignore all your goings' on. It's just that what I have to do is all my memory will hold. :?


----------



## Roadyy

Little Jessa a roughien. She loves it when I pick her up and drop her from about 4' down on the couch or bed. She will giggle so hard while reaching up for you to do it again. Last night I was dropping her on the bed and had her landing in such a way that made her almost come back up into a standing position. It was so funny that all 3 daughters, my wife, our friend and both grandsons were standing around the bed laughing at it. Both grandsons decided they wanted in on the action so they went in rotation being bounced on the back on the bed. We were laughing and having so much fun that none of us thought to film it. Sorry.. btw, my arms fill like jello this morning.


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Lori tells me my kitties are ready to ship, :lol:...............


YES MA'AM !!

And I may have found a ride too!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

OK OK RICK sorry I have been so busy and I don't see it slowing down. 

Here a mix and jumble of pictures I have taken
here is Chris he is one of my Boarders and a great horsemen.


Bre and Arkay he loves her so much This is the one she is trying to get hubby to let her keep'
http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/saving_grace01/media/null_zps5da6f17c.jpg.html

Charlie He is ready to go to Melinda


here are some pictures of Nipper who is a sweet 18 year old QH he got beat up by the 3yo filly that I call StarB"$%H her name is starbuck.
the vet said he would be ok but I am still upset she did this.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick: before I start blabbing; my heart goes out to you & your family taking care of Jessa while her own family puts things together. How old is she again? &,am sure you thought of this already: get the little lass 'round the horses to give her a good boost on life, & possibilities, and and..you get the idea (which you already have!) Nothing better for growing a woman than exposure to a horse (wish I had had it,all I did was want it...)

Which brings me to today: got up early to get out there early & start mucking before Janice gave me lesson @ 9a (#8) & had to leave. Did a bunch of stalls (her line of horses always seems to get "left" on Sundays, so always double-doody there..pant pant..) Got around the front & the middle, did Tommy in the back, then was time for the lesson.

For some reason my lower back was all stiff (not from tons of home-cleaning I'm sure..sic..) & I had trouble getting into my "seat", but did get Tommy into a fast walk, both directions. Then Janice had us on her "Mountain Walk" set-up: cornering/turning around a triangle of cones, & attempting to come thru a line of poles she had set up, as she shortened the pole distance each time. I had to work on not looking down (BAD habit) but around, using my legs to guide him instead of the reins ('nother greenie bad thing), & push him forward into it. We did it good a few times, not so good a few times more (yes, I "fell off the mountainside")..but thought all the while..when I want to trail ride, want to know these things, & recalled Stan's recent postings on going hillside trekking.

Going to post this one now, as there's a bit more to come, & don't want my comp to bump me...back in a few..


----------



## Roadyy

She is 18 months old. The happiest baby I have ever had the joy of being around. I have been so mean to her and she loves me more than I could ever imagine from some one else's kid. She makes my grandson jealous of attention so he bides for my attention more now than he already did. You won't hear or read about me complaining one bit. The grass'll be waist high before I get out there if them youguns want to spend time with me. I know there is a short window that they want to spend time with us elders before focusing on their own thing.


----------



## Celeste

They will be grown and gone in no time, Rick. The grass will still be there.


----------



## AlexS

Ouch Lori! 


Rick, I've been busy and so not really been reading all the posts, so I just went back and read your past posts to find out what was going on. 
Thank you for what you are doing for Jessa. 

If it was a few years ago when you took in the other child, you will probably need to redo your background checks. I am required to do my criminal and sex offender ones every year, and the FBI once every two years. 

If I can provide any kind of assistance or advise, please don't hesitate to contact me. I'm sure that stands for Stan too for the legal stuff with her mom. 

It's just wonderful that you are stepping up for her. Jessa is very lucky to have you and Michelle in her life.


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you very much, Alex.

The DCS agent just left the house for the inspection and it passed with flying colors. Said it was very obvious she was well cared and loved for there. Plenty of food in fridge and pantry, nothing dangerous stands out and all and all a great environment. With all my other girls and their kids there, it was plain to see we are a family oriented group. I still have to meet with her for about a 5 minute interview and information then my wife's mother will do the same. She told my wife that we would probably be better off going after temporary custody so that Jessica couldn't claim benefits on her or make any changes until we saw fit to allow them. I agree with the changes part, but didn't understand why I would want to stop her from collecting benefits? She is her child and rightfully should be able to shouldn't she? I could use some more understanding on that if any is available.


----------



## tjtalon

...then I walked Tommy abit. Janice told me to get into a fast walk,which I did. Then a trot..which I couldn't, but will next time. Janice reminded me (as I started to leak weepy things), that I had a severe accident, I gave up, it's been a long time, & I was a novice in the beginning, & still am..after all that, & it'll be ok. Okay.

When I went back to finish cleaning 3 pens (2 horses together in on), Janice saw mare Bree @ the end of the back row lieing down in distress, even I could see it wasn't a rest, her right hind was pawing @ her belly. I pulled out my 'barrow & rack & went to help.

Turned out ok, Janice said was a mild-going-to-not'so'mild gas colic. She'd gone & gotten stethoscope/thermometer (her stethoscope is junk,btw..going to give her my Litman's I never use, as work as good ones). Learned alot in a very short time. Saw the difference in Bree's lower belly, saw agitated quivers in her withers. I held her while Janice gave her a med to take the edge off her pain & relax her, & while she got her temp. Found out where a horse's pulse is...cool. Janice had called the owner right after the med, so she got there after a little bit. By then Bree was better, after some mighty farts (as for the mucking remainder I had to do, cleaned Bree's so Janice could see a new incoming deposit, & J&J will get done tomorrow).

Was very relieved Bree was ok. Told Janice if I'd found her like that when she had already gone, I'd have called her first, so she could tell me what was next to do. She said that would've been the right thing to do.

That was my day. I wanted to work w/Tommy a bit longer, but my hips wouldn't let me. But, learned alot today.

Am pooped. Still have to iron uniforms! back to work tomorrow. Blessings on all.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad the Bree was ok and you got to learn some first hand first aid for a horse. Hope you get the rest of your needs taken care of before going in to work tomorrow as well as some rest from today.


----------



## AlexS

Glad that the home inspection went so well. 

The benefits that she is talking about are probably benefits for the child, rather than for her. The mother shouldn't get that money, if anyone does, it should be you as you have the expense of the child at the moment. 

I think you should get a temp custody order too, that way no one can show up and just take the child from you. Grandparents etc.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Glad that the home inspection went so well.
> 
> The benefits that she is talking about are probably benefits for the child, rather than for her. The mother shouldn't get that money, if anyone does, it should be you as you have the expense of the child at the moment.
> 
> I think you should get a temp custody order too, that way no one can show up and just take the child from you. Grandparents etc.


Florida is not a Grandparent's right state. They don't recognize them for rights of visitation or custody like most other states. I found that out the hard way with one of my kids when they were going through a faze with an ex husband not wanting to let us see our grandkids.

I will make sure to discuss that with my wife tonight. We just want to make sure Jessa is going to be safe until Jessica can get her life on track all the other stuff is minute in our mind at this time. I never got child support for my two oldest girls when I got full custody of them at ages 2 and 3. They are 21 and 22 now. I also never told them not to have anything to do with their mother, nor bad mouthed her for the things she did. State of Tenn. took them from her then I fought for 2 years to get custody while living in Ms. Going up every other weekend to visit. Alica(21) was a year old before I even knew she existed.Long story. I never complained about not receiving CS as I had the mindset that they were with me and safe and that was all that mattered to me.


----------



## Roadyy

Called my wife and asked her to take a pic of Jessa and send it so I could show her. This is what she wore to town today.


----------



## AlexS

Awww she's adorable.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, I repeat myself, but I'm impressed with what you're doing.
That kid is SO CUTE. I couldn't imagine a minute taking care of an innocent child, knowing she can eventually go back to a less than perfect environment. Even if the mother pulls herself together, it will never be what you and your wife can offer. You're giving, knowing you might have to let go.

You seemed disillusionned with society/youth in a prior post, but really there is good in this world to compensate the ugly. You're the living proof and you're not alone. I've been in ER over 15 years and seen it all. The bad sometimes, yes, but humans are sometimes amazing in dire situations.

TJ, your coach Janice seems like a good angel to you. I understand you had an accident and are overcoming fears resulting from the event. You're courageous to keep riding, really. Have fun, enjoy the moment. Doesn't matter what you can/can't do if you're just having fun. I had bad falls, including one that cracked my helmet in 2007 in my outdoor arena. I became claustrophobic riding in any enclosed space, but no problem on the trail. Weird brains. I'm just starting to get through that fear.

I'm on VACATION!!! I took the horse trailer to the shop for minor repairs, so it's ready to go if I get an impulse to go. I'll problably stick around, many projects that I'll finally work on and lots of riding if Mother Nature's on our side.


----------



## roseann

A few photos from tonight. First the raimbow, then it rained....while I fixed the darn shed. Darn Appy scratches his rear on it and has broken it down. I am NOT a carpenter and dread the idea of that repair job.. I think I bribe my brother with dinner if he will come fix it. I pushed it back into place and pounded a tpost next to it until I can get my brother over. 
No riding...darn thunderstorms everynight. Not much rain but nasty lightning, out here in the desert you on a horse is often the tallest thing around, plus flash floods in the arroyos and stuff its just safer to wait out the monsoon season.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Hope there was good sleep all around.

Eole, I know I sounded like I don't believe in our youth and young adults and should have chosen my words better. I have seen so many kids raised now days with the idea that you don't have to work for what you want, infact don't work and the government will entitle you to it just because they want us to become a nanny state.

I have also seen many kids who are the main providers for their siblings AND their parents because they wanted to step up to the plate and do what the others couldn't. 


I realize I can provide material things for Jessa better than her mother can ,but I can never replace a mother's love when they are of sound mind and body. I want to help Jessica get her life straight and see Jessa back in her home because that is the way it should be. May not be the way it will be and all to often kids end up being cared for by wonderful people like Alex,who provide them stability to understand their is love in this world for them, because the parents haven't found the strength to overcome the obstacles keeping it from being. If people like Alex do not get through to them then they end up meeting people in Stan's line of work because they are so full of anger for the lack of love they were shown as kids.


I do not go into anything as important as child care with blinders on. We have constantly told Jessica the samething over and over. We are not trying to take her kids away from her. We are only wanting to make sure these girls have a safe place to live until she can get her life straightened out. At which time we will happily bring Jessa back to her. We also know that this could take a long time and we are prepared to care for Jessa's needs as long as needed for Jessica. I hate to see any parent get themselves into a mess that would cause them to lose their kid, but some parents let pride get in their way of fixing a bad lifestyle that caused their kids to live somewhere else.


Michelle was able to meet with Jaz's dad, who Fl recognizes as Jessa's dad, and get the POA signed and notarized yesterday as well as a copy given to the DCS case worker, so that is taken care of for now. Next step will depend on Jessica as to whether temp custody is needed.


----------



## Celeste

Rosanne, your horses are beautiful!


----------



## Farmchic

I agree pretty horses Roseanne.

Rick that baby is so sweet! She reminds me of one of the Olsen twins when they were that age. I have friends who have taken on others children and all of them ended up with custody. I sometimes feel myself wishing someone would bring a sweet little baby girl to my door step. What a selfish and silly thought. 

Although I don't sleep good often last night was not one of them due to a very busy day I'm sure.

After going overboard on the pasta (which I'm known for doing) I had made so much I had a huge roasting pan for the family, a small square pan for us and then enough disposable loaf pans full to share with 5 other families. :shock: I told you I overdid it. So I played meals on wheels then rushed home to get cleaned up and feed, went to the funeral and then came home and worked on the barn. Thankfully the kids were willing to help for a little bit. I knew I better just get some of my work done or I'd never sleep knowing what all I had to do the next morning. I still have a list of things I'd like to get done this morning but the stalls are ready and there is an empty stall on each side hopefully this will help keep peace in my barn. The new horses will only be here a couple of days.

Have a good day all, I'm off to work.


----------



## Roadyy

The new horses? Are these the 4 show horses we were all commenting on a week ago about him moving around alot?

Glad you got a great nights sleep and a fair amount of to do list things done. We had sghetti for supper last night as well. Have left overs for lunch today with homemade bread. I'll have no worries of keeping in shape(round) with delicious homemade bread.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Glad the Bree was ok and you got to learn some first hand first aid for a horse. Hope you get the rest of your needs taken care of before going in to work tomorrow as well as some rest from today.


Ok I am confused? me and first hand first aid? bre being ok?
explain please?


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Ok I am confused? me and first hand first aid? bre being ok?
> explain please?


We have multiple Bree, Docs and so on. Bree I was referring to is a horse owned by Janice, Terry's teacher.. Comon youngun,, you gotta get with the program.. :lol: You and Alex bout to get left behind if you can't keep up with us elder folks...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, that little girl is a DOLL! 

I feel so bad for children today. Being in the profession I am in...I see a LOT...and so many kids do not get the love and attention they need. I think that is why I am SO passionate about what I do...and part of the reason I didn't want kids of my own. So many of my students NEED a strong, devoted adult in their life. I feel like it's my 'calling' to give them that. I'm not the type who could give well at home and at school...something would suffer....so I gave myself to the students.

Last year, I had a little girl who was a cute as a button and always dressed to the nines.....but she clung to me. She apwanted to hold my hand as we walked down the hall, she would find every excuse in the book to come sit by me for 'help'. I know many people that I should make her 'grow up' and not hold my hand....but you know what? She's 8, and apparently needed a little something extra....I was often also inadvertently called ' mom'...which I take as a compliment...that tells me they are comfortable. ( I just tell them NOT to call me GRAMMA!) lol:lol::lol:

Anyway, kudos to you and yours Roaddy.

Oooeeee, I was a maniac yesterday! You couldn't stop me. I went into school around noon and told myself I wouldn't lave until I was DONE. I was focused and flying. I ended up getting done around 6:30.....I heard the school board was doing a walk through, and I wanted to be OUT and my room spot less! YEEHAA! It happened!! It feels good.

Today is appointment day....hair, pedis for me (and Jay), annual shots for doggie doo.

Rosann,nice looking horses, love tha rainbow in the background.

TJ, you crack me up! We teachers need more pay....bah! Ask our community members what they think of that!:wink: we live in a pretty poor area....our annual salary is almost double the median community salary.....so when contract negotiations are due...it's a fight! We are not rich by any means, but we do OK for the area we live in.:wink:

Also, it sounds like your instructor is fabulous!! So glad you found this lady!

I know I missed things. I've been peaking in here and there, but forget things too! :-|. Sorry!

Couple interesting things....I had mentioned that Jay gets shy in the stall when I go to put the halter on.....I think I figured out its not necessarily the right side...it's the clanking of the buckle! This last time I walked in, clanking, and he balked away. I was able to lay my hand on his neck and wait.....he finally lowered his head and turned to me....got the halter on with zero troubles.

Secondly, have him now trained that when I step into his stall with the water bucket, he also knows I'll grab his grain pan....so he is now stepping to the back of the stall automatically!! . What a smart boy.:clap:

Ok, gotta go!

Talk soon.


----------



## Roadyy

That is great that you were able to fly through your class to get it ready. The story of the 8 yr old was very moving and hits close to home. 

Glad you figured out Jay's glitch with the halter. I hope you aren't doing matching nail color on Jay as yourself...lol maybe Rainn will be a better candidate for that session..lmbo


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all!

Fall is approaching so quickly! The days are noticeably shorter, the air has that fall nip to it, the crops and leaves are beginning to turn a beautiful shade of gold and the wild cranberries and chokecherries look like rubies clustered on their branches. I am also getting anxious to get back to the classroom. On Sunday, I saw a bull moose with a full rack trotting through a wheat field. Beautiful creature! It is incredible they can hold their heads upright with that huge set of antlers! I wish I could have got a picture.

DD and I are trying to stretch summer by doing as much riding as possible. Cheeky Pony is coming along very nicely and is soon ready for some trail riding. I have also started riding her a bit now. I got out on my old man Sam for a hack with the neighbour on Sunday. He is doing pretty good for 23 and gives most rides his all. I think regular exercise and the glucosamine are helping him. He reminds me of the lyrics in a Toby Keith song - "I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was". 

Koolio has been awesome in lessons. Every week, I am impressed with what he can do. Last night we were trotting and cantering over poles to develop more lift. The instructor switched it up so that the middle pole was raised high enough to put a few bouquets of flowers underneath. I thought for sure Koolio would freak out and jump it like it was a VW bug, but he didn't. He kept his kool (pun intended) in spite of me and performed beautifully. I plan to continue hauling in for lessons until the end of September, but need to make some other arrangements for between then and spring. I don't like hauling in the dark, and once October hits, we could have some scary wintery roads.

I wish everyone who is returning to the classroom a fantastic school year. For those who are caring for children both in and out of school, I hope both you and the kids have a great year as well. Like NickerMaker, I am passionate a out my job. I feel that investing in our youth is one of the most important things we can do for all of our futures. You don't need to be a teacher to have an impact. People like Roadyy and Alex who care for others' children when their parents can't or won't do vitally important work. Others, like tjtalon, whose work brings them in contact with kids and people during the most emergent times are very important too. I guess in the end, it all comes down to doing what you can to nurture human spirit and human potential, no matter what age you are or what job you have.


----------



## AlexS

Nicker you sound like you are a wonderful teacher. The kids are lucky to have you. 




Roadyy said:


> Michelle was able to meet with Jaz's dad, who Fl recognizes as Jessa's dad, and get the POA signed and notarized yesterday as well as a copy given to the DCS case worker, so that is taken care of for now. Next step will depend on Jessica as to whether temp custody is needed.



Oh good, I thought about something similar this morning and came here to give you a heads up. You need something in writing so you can seek medical treatment should you need to. 
Glad you were already on that. 
And thank you for the kind words about me.


----------



## Roadyy

You are so very welcome and deserving, Alex. 

Koolio, you make me jealous even for just one ride. I don't even start looking at the radar here until atleast 2pm to see if there will be too much rain to get a ride in after chores. So far I have not had any luck going on several weeks now. I welcome slightly cooler temps so that I am not completely spent of energy after chores and may just buy some reflective gear for after dark rides if that is what it takes once the needed things are caught up.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
nice to see you all


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - trust me, you won't be jealous in the winter when the sun is down at 4:30 pm and its either -20 with a howling wind, or sunny and -40 with 2 feet of snow. I do hope you get some cooler, drier weather and time to ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> That is great that you were able to fly through your class to get it ready. The story of the 8 yr old was very moving and hits close to home. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you figured out Jay's glitch with the halter. I hope you aren't doing matching nail color on Jay as yourself...lol maybe Rainn will be a better candidate for that session..lmbo



What Roaddy, you don't think Jay would look good in the periwinkle polish? :rofl:

Well...good day....my niece did a fab job on the hair....doggie doo got a stellar report from the vet. He even said he sees a marked change in her neuropathy...for the GOOD! No body can tell me exercise isn't a cure all :wink: farrier says three of Jays feet are FREE of thrush! :happydance: The last one may be a lifelong thing, since he has that cut....but there is a marked improvement.

My mom got a clear bill of health from our orthopedic surgeon. She thought her hip was going..she has the left....I have the right.....he said NO! Yea!! I was to go too..... but I decided I'm having too much fun on the horses right now....I didn't want potential bad news...although I feel good. SO....I'll wait a bit for my checkup.:lol:

You know what????? We are DANG GOOD people on this thread!!:clap: let's keep up the great work! :thumbsup:

Koolio, good luck to you! I too have noticed the night coming sooner.:-(. I had to look up Alberta....you may be really up there! 

Anyone have a full moon last night?

Stan, why did you get rid of that beautiful horse?

Alex.....thank you.....:hug:

Now it's time to eat a Delicious meal of fresh corn on the cob, stuffed peppers and sliced tomato!! Yummy!


----------



## AlexS

Kid 4 arrives tomorrow. He's a different kid from the one who had the severe abuse history, apparently I am not getting him now as he county wouldn't agree to the billing terms my agency has - they were a new county to my agency. 

This new kid keeps dropping the N word, and has black foster parents who are kicking him out for it. People are so funny, if I kicked out a kid for calling me the B word, I wouldn't have many kids. 
Obviously racism won't be accepted in my house either, as kids 1 & 3 are black, and it wouldn't be accepted even if we were all white. But I don't think it's kicking out worthy. 

We had the summer picnic at the agency last week. The foster parents and staff won, for the 6th consecutive year against the kids. He's one of the kids I beat - so that's good.


----------



## Celeste

Saying the "N" word or the "B" word might not be kick out worthy, but it is evidence that he has no respect for them. It sounds like they just can't do anything with him. It would be like me getting a fresh off the track racehorse and thinking that I was going to turn it into my trail pony. It would run over me pretty quickly. They have no control over the kid, so it is just as well that they move him along.


----------



## AlexS

I hear what you are saying Celeste, but none of the kids are controllable until you get through to them. That's why they are in the program, well 90% of them anyway. 
I am not too terribly worried about that. If the worst he did was call them the N word, I'm thinking it will be ok. 

When I kick out a kid, they've tried to punch me, be harmful to the dogs, or something severe. I wouldn't even class name calling as much more of an event than emailing it in to the office.


----------



## tjtalon

I peek in, then can't help but post a little...

Nicker, I'm blessed w/Janice. Wish I could win the lottery; her lil' 10 acre ranch is suffering in these times, but she keeps on going. She's an amazing teacher, a true HorseForce diggiing it out in the what's-left-of-prairie east of MegaDenver.

Rick, have to laugh @ your response to Lori's confusion on Bree! Actually, Bree belongs to a boarder, Janice owns 5 horses out of 18, but she herself last Monday said "my horses" in referring to them all, then corrected herself. But, they ARE all "hers", she takes care of them every day. Big, big job, plus teaching, & all the committees she's on.

Me..I went back to work today, w/out enthusiasm. I've lost that somewhere, but did put in a resume posted from Biggies in Admin for "Covenant Enforcement Officer" ( I think it's listed on Craig'sList or Monster). It's to be part of (my) Community Response Dept (have to carry weapon, but no EMT required). Read "Community Nazi" I guess..which I don't care for, but need a change. Hardest part would be dealing w/residents who are angry(i.e in my face,calling me a B..[lol,Alex! might ask for your advice on that one!]) @ having to abide by the covenant rules/policies, otherwise it would be responding to infractions,looking for infractions,issuing citations,writing letters to infractors,going to court as needed. Well, a thin spaghetti on the wall, but did put it out there. I do need a change.

Texted Janice yesterday evening, after I saw the work email & adjusted my resume. She said go ahead & apply, & we can work it out on her end; it's Monday-Fridays days.

All I want this week is a little space to think about my recent lessons, review them in my head so get them into my head. The horse thing is paramount important to me.


----------



## Eole

Roseann: Nice horses. The golden palomino MFT is lovely.

NM71, you're right about the nice people on this thread. And yes, I had an amazing full moon last night to celebrate the beginning of my vacation. First official time off since... 2007. About time... DH is away so I'm alone taking care of all our critters. Not complaining, it's what I love to do.

Koolio, I'm with you on that one: can't really ride for 6 months when winter hits. You get more cold, I get more snow... I guess every region has its challenges in horse-keeping and riding limitations.

AlexS, four troubled teens under your roof??? Your days can never be boring. And your sense of humour must come in handy to defuse situations.

Good night everyone! :wink:


----------



## AlexS

TJT, so you are kind of like a cop and paramedic merged? Am not sure I have ever heard of a covenant enforcement officer before.

Eloe, never a dull moment here. But I do get tired of all the running around. Often I have 4 people talking to me at once, telling me things that need to happen, and I don't feel that I stay on top of it all well, or I am just dragged in a million different directions. 
Thankfully school starts back up Monday, so I should hopefully get some time to myself again.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, Alex; kinda-sorta-cop "peace officer" (as the cops say we are), & an EMT-Basic (not paramedic, a step below).


----------



## tjtalon

Alex, this "Covenant Enforcement Officer" is an invention from Biggies w/admin.


----------



## AlexS

What do you patrol, or police TJT?


----------



## tjtalon

Alex: a huge retired/or still working community over several acres (can't recall how many) of residents 55 or older...many older (or much older, having lived there many years). The baby-boomer crowd can be the worst for infractions, the olderi-ish get on w/their lives, the old have the med issues. Population a bit over 3800..bigger than some small towns in Colorado. That's what I police/patrol/take care of; out of that number, a recurrent 100 has issues of whatever kind to complain about, plus others w/basic "help!" stuff, plus plus. Most are just getting on w/their lives...i.e., reset some breakers today for an older resident who lost power in her kitchen: she asked if I was new. Told her I'd been here 6 years, but she'd apparently never needed us before, therefore we hadn't met. Odd, weird job.

Going to bed now, on w/the week. 'Nite all.


----------



## AlexS

Wow, I thought you worked in an older community but I couldn't imagine why they would need a security type person. Sounds like you do a bit of everything for them. 
You must be very patient. I find it frustrating when older people get stuck in their ways and get tunnel vision, and only their way will do. I have a lot of respect for my elders (Stan included) but it's not my population to work with.


----------



## Stan

Nickers One of he hardest decisions i have made was moving that horse on. I had no riding experience when I brought her and she was really green, but Savanah taught me and she was patent and a very forgiving horse. 

The day i decided to move her on was at a trek. The others had already gone and I was behind the 8 ball that day. I changed my mind and saddled her up knowing all I had to do was hang on Savannah would find the other horses. Well I took her out into the paddock and could not find a hump to stand on At 17.2 hands I could not get on her without a box to stand on. Well that was it at a trek and could not get mounted. 

I wandered back to the float area and there were some kids playing tennis on the courts at the end of the parking area so I wanderd down to watch, Savannah with me still saddled up.

I stood with her her shoulder just behind mine and I watched the kids play and I noticed she was also watching and as my head turned from left to right watching the action I noticed Savannah was also doing the same.

That is not the first time she had mimicked me. When I work with my horse the first thing I do is have them walk at my side a yard out and their head just behind me. If I suddenly turn right they follow, left they follow and so on, stopping, and starting, backing up. its what I do to get their attention and put them in the fram of mind to work. Well on this particular day I was working with Patches in the same paddock as Savannah who was 30 yards away from me and going through my routeen Savanah was watching and mimicking She is a smart horse.

Why did a let her go She was 17.2 hands and still growing I could not get on her without a ladder. I could not ride her in the bush she would go under the branches and I had to learn to ride indian style. If at a gallop the sods she would kick up were big enough to knock some one to close out of their saddle. Roslyn used to complain they hurt.

So Nickers she was just to big for me. I have kept tabs on her and know where she is. Savannah is a clyde TB cross she threw to the clyde side. 

She who must be obeyed
My grand son and Savannah


----------



## AlexS

Savannah sounds like quite the horse!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Wow, I thought you worked in an older community but I couldn't imagine why they would need a security type person. Sounds like you do a bit of everything for them.
> You must be very patient. I find it frustrating when older people get stuck in their ways and get tunnel vision, and only their way will do. I have a lot of respect for my elders (Stan included) but it's not my population to work with.


I work with a bunch younger than myself by a few years, and they frequently comment on my age. Ask me if I'v taken my pills this morning, do I need my granddad nap comment on my hair style. (I have my hair cut to a number one and it only takes the young lady hairdresser a minute or two, but she spinns it out trying to make me feel good I have no problem with watching her in the mirror) and then there is the offenders and they to are younger than me. 

The older ones have not survived. Being chased by the police has worn them out. The youngest is 17 and what a usless piece of ---, but I keep trying, knowing that if we can keep them out of to much trouble untill their brain starts to function at around 28 we have a chance. Thats patence borne of years. But I like some younger people, Alex comes to mind. 

You know the one thing that gets me some respect. Its not the mean attitude. Its the horse. At my age I'm riding horses on cattle drives. That gets them thinking.:lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> Nickers One of he hardest decisions i have made was moving that horse on. I had no riding experience when I brought her and she was really green, but Savanah taught me and she was patent and a very forgiving horse.
> 
> The day i decided to move her on was at a trek. The others had already gone and I was behind the 8 ball that day. I changed my mind and saddled her up knowing all I had to do was hang on Savannah would find the other horses. Well I took her out into the paddock and could not find a hump to stand on At 17.2 hands I could not get on her without a box to stand on. Well that was it at a trek and could not get mounted.
> 
> I wandered back to the float area and there were some kids playing tennis on the courts at the end of the parking area so I wanderd down to watch, Savannah with me still saddled up.
> 
> I stood with her her shoulder just behind mine and I watched the kids play and I noticed she was also watching and as my head turned from left to right watching the action I noticed Savannah was also doing the same.
> 
> That is not the first time she had mimicked me. When I work with my horse the first thing I do is have them walk at my side a yard out and their head just behind me. If I suddenly turn right they follow, left they follow and so on, stopping, and starting, backing up. its what I do to get their attention and put them in the fram of mind to work. Well on this particular day I was working with Patches in the same paddock as Savannah who was 30 yards away from me and going through my routeen Savanah was watching and mimicking She is a smart horse.
> 
> Why did a let her go She was 17.2 hands and still growing I could not get on her without a ladder. I could not ride her in the bush she would go under the branches and I had to learn to ride indian style. If at a gallop the sods she would kick up were big enough to knock some one to close out of their saddle. Roslyn used to complain they hurt.
> 
> So Nickers she was just to big for me. I have kept tabs on her and know where she is. Savannah is a clyde TB cross she threw to the clyde side.
> 
> *She who must be obeyed*
> My grand son and Savannah
> View attachment 262393


referring to the horse or the woman?


----------



## AlexS

Breathe deeply Stan, and take this in, as I won't say it too often. 

But I love every PO I have met. Just a great group of people really trying to make a change in the kids lives. I know you are just like the ones I have the pleasure of working with.


----------



## Roadyy

AlexS said:


> Breathe deeply Stan, and take this in, as I won't say it too often.
> 
> But I love every PO I have met. Just a great group of people really trying to make a change in the kids lives. I know you are just like the ones I have the pleasure of working with.


Quoted for posterity!!!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Finished my interview with the case worker after work yesterday and carried on a short conversation about what to expect. I asked about having the POA from the state recognized father being able to be revoked by the mother. She said that was not likely because of the warrants and legal problems she has. If she was to come out to the house after Jessa before turning herself in, all we have to do is explain she has two options, call the case worker or the police. We are not to release her to anyone without the prior approval of the case worker now that they are involved. I am breathing a little easier. 

All three of the little ones(two oldest grandsons and Jessa) seemed to be attached to me last night as soon as I walked in the door. Had to get my wife and Amanda to help carry them out to the barn so I could feed the horses. Worked out because Amanda hadn't had the chance to get out there to see the horses yet either.

NM, glad there were several good bill of health reports. Hope to see yours soon too.

Alex, we look forward to hearing the good things you accomplish in this new kids world. Keep up the good work.

Koolio, I am thankful to have left the freezing weather behind in north Ms(not as cold as you, but wet cold is bad enough), but the amount of water that has fallen here this summer is ridiculous. I know some of y'all got devastating rains a few months ago up there and glad it finally passed. 

Eole, that is the one thing I do like about Florida. The temps are bearable year round for outdoor activities. It will get down into the 30s a few times, but not long enough to freeze the ground. 

Stan, Savannah is a beautiful horse as well as SWMBO is a beautiful woman and I understand about being to much for you.....on either account..


----------



## Cacowgirl

I wish I could sleep longer than 5 hours at a time....but it's an improvement from the four, so I'll be patient and maybe winter will bring longer sleeping times. Have been busy the last couple of days, so not as many naps, either-LOL. We are eating left-overs- the meatballs from Sunday, & the meatloaf, which I have shared w/a friend. Yesterday, I bought a couple of bookcases so DH can move his Dvd's to them, also picked up one of those old sewing baskets, that fold out-3 tiers on each side-the legs are about to fall off-need to tighten that before I use it.

DH went & got water yesterday, he also put some in the separate tank that services the horse corrals-I guess when I took off w/the trailer last week, he realized that a horse may be here any time now-it's just a matter of finding one that suits.

I would like to wait until we're done w/the 2 planned trips next month, but sometimes the right horse doesn't wait-other times it's a long search. I'm trying to get the house squared away, so I have time to devote to looking, then the bonding & riding. Dh also has to get busy w/getting the pellet stove hooked up so we can use it, the nights are getting nippier. A neighbor wants the old fireplace we are removing, so that head-ache is taken care of.

Time to make some more bread, also-soon I'll branch out & make some different flavors, but still getting used to how this machine works. This will only be loaf No. 4!

Have a great day everyone. Hope your weather is fine, also.


----------



## Farmchic

All went good with the new horses yesterday. I have found a couple of friends who know this trainer, one boarded at the same place he did for awhile and all have nothing but good things to say about him. That helped me to relax a little. He worked the horses here yesterday I cleaned stalls and tried to stay out of his way. He seems polite enough. This is just a little trial stay, he wanted to bring two horses for 2-3 days to use our arena and see what he thought. So I guess we'll wait and see what he thinks LOL One thing is for sure, I don't think he'll find a barn that is quieter than ours! Other than me out there cleaning (or painting LOL) he'll pretty much have the place to himself. 

You all have such interesting jobs!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad it is going so well for you CCW. I've seen a few of those pellet stoves in action and they are amazing. Glad you found someone who can put the old fireplace to good use to keep them warm(er). Sounds like you have a good plan set in place to get all your other business in order before focusing on finding a horse to eat up your time. 


Sherry, Sounds like things might work out with the guy and for you. Look forward to the updates on that and hopefully some more pics of the place...hint hint...


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> referring to the horse or the woman?


 
Both mares,:lol::shock: I'm well trained


----------



## AlexS

Went to pick up the new kid, was told it was a half way point between our houses, it took me an hour to get there. I waited, and called him, he didn't answer. So I called the office, they got hold of him, and he thought we were meeting later, so he left then, and arrived in 15 mins. Crooked cheap foster parents. 

According to the kid, he called him the N word when he first moved in, and the foster parent never let it go. It was a year ago. We will see. 

The hours drive home, he was basically grilling me about the rules in the house, what the other kids are like, etc.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Good luck with the new one, Alex.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Best of luck Alex! How old,is this one?

What made you decide to be a foster mom?

How do the other boys react to getting a foster brother? Especially the ones who have lived with you a while?

Do they fight? What about Fist fight? That would be scary. But I would think there would be a hierarchy.... No?

Your a good person....that's gotta be hard bringing people into your home....we don't even have people over for dinner often, let alone live! Hahahaha


----------



## tjtalon

Can't believe I haven't peeked in a day, & there's only 1 page of posts; everyone must be very busy! Hope everyone is okay, that Rick is doing good w/the little in-transit baby,that Alex is managing the new addition,that Eole has started a great vacation,that Nicker is getting a good,new deep breath to go forward,that Sherry's experiment w/the boarder is going to be win-win,that Cacowgirl gets some sleep,& that the others new & not-new on the burgeoning list thaI haven't seen in a few pages (sic!) are doing well & fine. 

Stan, I loved the Savannah pictures,what a beautiful horse. My adult female cat is named Savannah; she has the attitude befitting the name...but she's way too small too ride. Can't herd her either, she herds me (you kitty-people know this trick: walk in front of human's feet,very slow,tail up,mew in exasperation if they try to get 'round you,only stop if you've nearly tripped them up or succeeded in doing so. No point in this exercise; fun for kitties,who cares what the human thinks of it).

Today very very busy @ work,no time to feel or think anything but getting things done (got lucky w/time to p.. & grab my sandwhich). For those curious about weird job: one end of today's spectrum: elevator pad check-outs,key check outs for being locked-out. Other end: call for welfare check from neighbors of an elderly woman (paper @ door,hadn't been seen since yesterday afternoon,car in lot,no answer @ door,usually goes to see husband in nursing home @ time of concerned call): walked in to find the little lady on her side in hallway, dried blood everywhere;carpet,kitchen floor,her t-shirt,her face. Alive,coherent,AAOx4 (acclimated to time/place). Said her legs got weak & she fell this morning. Major face plant,major right hip pain. Had neighbor call 911 while did assessment & coached him on telling paramedic dispatch the particulars. Got vitals,determined injuries, then the Big Guys arrived. Whew...

When I get very old & crash in a corner, I hope someone cares enough to find me. That was my day.

Is it Monday yet?! I want to go rake poo & see Tommy.


----------



## Cacowgirl

The bread came out fine. I am going to try out a neighbors horse on a ride this W/E. I will go over Friday morning & try some different saddles & bridles on her & work in the round pen a bit. Then this W/E, probably Sunday we'll go out on a ride in the neighborhood. At least 3 of us , maybe more. Anyway this mare had a bad foot injury & her last owner was going to put her down, my neighbor paid $10 for her & got her back to being sound-hence her name-Ten Dollar. She's a buckskin and supposed to be safe for anybody, but she's not a lovebug, so I'll see how we get on.

Got all the DVD's moved into their new home, so now I have more bookcases for My Books-yayy! DH organized them as he moved them over, so they will be easier to find now. Got a few more extra boxes out of the house today & progress on putting things away continues to be made. 

Another neighbor asked if I could make some curtains for his guest trailer as his son will be coming for a visit in about a month. I'll check that our tomorrow-I think he already has some fabric. Looks like I'll be busy for awhile.

I also want to learn to use my camera & edit the pictures & be able to put them on the computer. I would love to post pictures like some of you do.

Hope the day was a good for one for all.


----------



## tjtalon

One last note before I hit the sack...to CaCowGirl, yay on the bread! & hope TenDollar works herself out. Good luck on arranging stuff, & working on the curtains.

One nice thing re my job: once in a while (doesn't happen too often in the past few yrs, since fine introduced [if we catch them]),people will "dump" items by recycle bins in parking lots. Last year I found a nice little tv (wrapped up,complete w/remote & manual, that I use in my bedroom) & today a found a big RubberMaid storage thing w/3 drawers that I can use for my sweaters (from the closet, which didn't get done on my vacation; a bastion issue of itself).

Yes. Am a scrounger. Another woman's toss can be what I need. It's free, I don't mind @ all. the storage thing was practically brand new,needed a dusting; Mr Cleaned it, & it's good to go. LOL...can I find a horse this way?!


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Dave, he was rather exhausting today, and I hope he calms down some when he settles as he wanted all my attention, every ounce of it. I'd be talking to Brad or one of the other kids, and he would butt in. I had to stop my conversation, tell him to hang on, finish that convo and then get to him. Rinse, lather, repeat. I was very relieved when they all went to bed. 

Nicker, he's 17. 
I was a terrible teen, and a great teacher made a difference in my life, and just made me view things differently. I only didn't get a criminal record as a kid because I was pleasant when I needed to be, and privately schooled, so I got away with warnings, and cops talking to my parents. If I had been brought up differently, I think it's likely I would have been detained, I probably should have been, I was bad. 

Also I think there's so many kids in the world that need help, so many teens sitting in shelters or detention because there are not homes for them. And I care about the way the world is heading. If I can prevent a few homes being broken into, or other crimes, then I think it's worth it. 

I am lucky, I met Brad and told him I wanted to do this, and he said, it sounds like those kids need a home, and we have two spare rooms. He's such a good man. 

The other kids hate getting a new kid. It's their fire hydrant, and they already peed on it. All kids said they didn't want him before him came. My two best kids are cool, good looking black kids who dress beautifully every minute of the day. The said hello, because I made them, other than that they would have just given him a head nod. They did warm up as the evening went on, but they are not going to be buddies. 

however kid 2 is a dorky white kid, who can't match his clothing, and often sits with his mouth gaping open. They got along great, which is wonderful as kid 2 needs a friend, he's never really had one in my house. I don't tolerate bullying but I can't force them to connect. As long as everyone is civil, that's all I ask for. 

In 6 years, 30 kids, I've had 3 fights. One fight was about 4-5 punches as I was downstairs and it took a minute for me to get up there. The others were just a one punch deal. I am little, but I am loud, and I get strength from someone. If I can I grab the aggressor, and move him, if my way is blocked, I just grab the kid closest to me and spin him around, changing his position with mine. You wouldn't think that a 120lb 37 year old could do that to a teen male, but it's odd what you can do when you need to. And when I start screaming and cursing, they have a pause moment of oh sh1t, so that's when I pounce. Once in between them, I push one back, make him sit on the ground, and then do the same to the other. I let them breathe a while as they are still pent up, while still yelling so they can't be talking to each other, and then remove the aggressor to a different room. 
I've not had a kid yet would was angry enough with another kid to try to come through me when I am in the middle. Sooner or later I will, but I'd likely just be pushed to the side. 

There's always a hierarchy, a new kid coming in can be the most volatile situation with that, as the old alpha has a problem with a new one trying to come in, and that's usually when there is fist fights. This new one is too much of a dork to challenge anyone, so it's all good. 


TJT, how terrifying, hoping she is ok. It's no joke taking a big fall at that age. Please let us know if you hear how she is. And thank you for helping her. 

Cacowgirl, doesn't it feel great to get things more organized. It's a PITA doing it, but it feels great. 
I had a massive pile of kids papers on my desk, and when I say massive if you looked at it, it collapsed. I just put it in a burn pile for past kids, and folders for current kids. Every time I look at those folders - I am like, yea, I did that!!! LOL


----------



## AlexS

I didn't say, and I meant to, but I said a lot. 

New kid would appear to possibly have an eating disorder. I've not encountered that in a male before. I picked him up at 2, got home 3.30. I showed him the kitchen, where everything is and to help himself - he chose not to. Of course he likely had lunch, but most teen boys are ready to eat again at that time. I thought maybe he was just uncomfortable yet, so I let it go. 

We went to a Mexican place for dinner, he ate about 1/4 of his meal. When I asked him about it, he said he has a belly pudge he doesn't like. I said how he is so tall and slim, he said everyone says that but he doesn't feel it. 

I guess I will just monitor what he eats and pass it along to his therapist. But this might well be a learning opportunity for me.


----------



## Stan

I have received a couple of good enquiries for Stella One couple want a horse for their 16 year old daughter They are into treking so Stella my be just up their ally However a 16 year old girl who can ride Stella will sort her out. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

The other one is older 20+ and almost brought her sight unseen. Her boy friend was doing the talking so I calmed him down and told him to arrange with his girlfriend to come to my place over a weekend, They can stay over night and have a couple of days with Stella then make up their mind. Ill bring Bugs home and we can ride the farm down to the beach. 

They are long term owners and Stella won't be to far away if any thing goes wrong, I can help out. Knowing Stella, she will not hurt any one but she is a female, sorry, mare, and wants to be the boss. I pointed this out but it has not discouraged her. Stella she will be on her best behavour, give a great impression, and two weeks later Its time to establish who really is the boss.

So I wait and see, as the weather gets warmer the interest in her grows.

Get riding folks as the weather in my neck of the woods is warming up and we all know what that means. I get to get my shirt of and get around in stubbies or speedos, yuk not a good look:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

CCW, glad the organizing is going so well and hope the neighbor's mare works out for you.

Alex, hope the boy works out and you can get his eating worked out. I would stir up trouble in your house just to see you stir up. I enjoy seeing little firecrackers becoming very large in a matter of seconds. 


Terry, glad the neighbor thought enough to call on the neighbor and probably saved his life. Thankful your day went by so fast and the fact you are able to find useful things for your place. I remember as kids that we would stop by the dumpsters outside of the nicer neighborhoods to find practically brand new things to take home. When we moved close to an AFB we always visited the neighborhoods where alot of the military lived. It was amazing the perfectly good items(large and small) they put out that they didn't take with them. Tv, Beds, entertainment centers, microwaves, mini fridge, lawn mowers, tool boxes(roll around), deep freeze and so many other things.

Stan, I'm glad there is finally some serious interest in Stella. Hopefully the right person will get her and see her advance to where she has the potential of going. If the couple get her and can build on what you have already done then maybe you can watch her grow.


In my own news, we got a call from the bail bondsman last night. She finally turned herself over to him and upon getting to the jail house she found out that the friend who owned the car she had been running around in got tired of wondering and went filed charges against her for grand theft auto. That made 2 felony charges and 6 misdemeanors against her. She called a couple of people asking them to call the bail bondsman and none of them would because she burnt the bridge with them too. Finally she called my wife and told her what all they had on her and that she wouldn't be getting out for a while. Please take care of Jessa and let her know she was sorry.

I am going to find out when visitation is and try to take Jessa up as often as possible to see her. I hope seeing her daughter will help her do what she has to while in there to get herself right again.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, do you think the guy that owns the car could be convinced to drop the grand theft auto charges? That's pretty severe stuff.


----------



## Farmchic

Terry- It's sounds like your job might get a tab boring at times but then they like to throw in some excitement to keep you on your toes. I'm so glad you got the call to check on her how terrible to just lay there waiting for someone to find you.

CCW- I love a good deal and free is even better! I love goodwill because I can usually find something there I've been wanting for a fraction of the price. And I love organizing! My house is going to need a good going over this winter I've really let things go with all the outside projects. For a while I was making this bread called depression bread, s very simple recipe and you just shape the bread so no loaf pans needed. I enjoy baking bread and wish I would take the time to make it more often. I guess I tend to cook more in the fall and winter.

Alex- I think it's amazing that couples foster at all just for the fact that it take both parties to be in agreement. I could see myself enjoying fostering small children but I don't relate good to teens and sounds like my personality is the complete opposite of yours LOL and if my horses are any indication of how teens and I would get along I don't think it would work out! it's a great thing your doing. It sounds like the new kid isn't so bad, I just hope this eating thing passes. Maybe he's just painfully shy? Or maybe he's just a real picky eater? Let him choose dinner one night and see what happens? Just a thought.

Stan- Stop sending winter our way!! I'm not ready. I'll take fall but no winter. Still have some lawn furniture I wanted to paint yet this summer. It's good your getting some interest in Stella. I listed one of our horses on craigslist and have only got one email and that person wanted to trade another horse. I'm going to try to get him listed on some different sites soon.

Rick- Sounds like that little girl is yours for awhile, Enjoy  she looks like a little doll. I don't like to shop but would be motivated if I had her around to dress up. I have a feeling she'll be sporting some cute john deere wear from the new TS you love so much. How could you get in trouble for that?

Pictures, pictures, pictures. You know it's just not as easy for me since I got this new computer :evil: I'm still getting use to it. I will see what I can do. Not much has changed in the barn since painting the arena, I moved on to the kitchen in the pavilion and have just about got that finished. Just waiting on the new knobs for the kitchen. Then on to school and some smaller projects like staining the fence around the arena, round pen and the wood on the house. Plus still have some chairs that need a coat of paint for the house kitchen. Chairs will make a good winter project. 

The new horses adjusted quickly and are quite, I was worried about that. I think they may go home today or tomorrow. The one is black and just beautiful with a wonderful personality. I know nothing of dressage, nothing. So, it would be interesting if he boards here to see what it's all about.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks for the well wishes you guys. I am going to take 3 saddles over to try & a couple of bridles. If I don't have anything that fits I'll have to use something he already has, but these saddles have been on a variety of horses of different sizes & breeds so I'm hopeful. I will take my camera & get some pictures, but that doesn't mean I will be able to get them seen.

Terry, yes it is amazing what gets left behind-I left a lovely big SBS fridge, a stand-up freezer, & a very large chest freezer-we were out of room on the trailer, & no place to put them once they were here-the house was already full of boxes. Other things were just forgotten-my full length mirror-well it had been there for decades-& I just forgot to bring it. But life here is starting to be good, & I am enjoying becoming the new me. I ironed a lot of my Western shirts yesterday & I am looking forward to wearing them now that I'm not "working" anymore. I no longer am saving anything for my "old age"-I'm there & if I don't use it, someone else will, if it gets worn out, used up, well that is a good thing! And I'll have fun on the hunt to replace it. I am looking forward to having my own "container" & being able to set up a little tack repair area so I can get some of these bits & bridles together & either start using them or sell them. I did hoard my big hunk of beeswax & made sure it got here in the move.

This thread helped me so much-I can't thank you all enough & I will "pay it forward" by helping others whenever I can.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan- sounds like a couple of strong possibilities for Stella. Has Roslynn said anything about what type/size horse she might want? I've bought some that were quite a distance from me-actually both of them were stallions-1 was in Nevada, I brought him home, & the other one was just a few years ago,he was in Central CA, a Curly. The first one was a Peruvian Paso, young & just greenbroke, I showed him @ breed shows & even learned saddle seat on him, which entailed lessons for both of us, a new saddle, & a new set of riding attire. I must have been crazy! Horse crazy, that is. The other fella was just for trail riding, so I gelded him, but I don't think he was ever really well-broke, and after a bad mounting fall, I passed him on to someone younger & tougher.

I love to go horse shopping, but don't get much opportunity, as I keep my horses, usually for quite a long time-I had my Arab mare for seventeen years, then she cast herself & broke her hip-that was really awful-we had been through so much together. I would have liked a few more years w/her.

I think the mare I will be trying out this W/E is in her teens.


----------



## Koolio

Wow! It sounds like things are looking good for everybody.

Cacowgirl - good luck with the saddle fitting and organizing. Now you got me thinking about making some fresh bread too. In the winter, I use my breadmaker all the time for bread, buns, cinnamon buns and zucchini loaves. It's awesome!

Farmchic - glad to hear your new boarders are working out. Did you have the trainer sign a contract?

Alex - thank you again for all you do for these kids. It sounds like you really understand them and they need that.

Roadyy - sad situation for Jessa's mom, but glad she made contact. I am hoping she finds a way out of her mess and makes a better life for herself and her daughter. With your support, she can do it.

Stan - sounds like you have some good leads on a new home for Stella. I hold have done without our description of an old guy in speedos. Pass the mind bleach! LOL!!

Tjtalon - sounds like things are going pretty good with Tommy and getting back in the saddle. Hope you get some "magic horse breath" soon to help you forget those crazy days at work.

Pretty quiet around here. Ive been working on schoolwork quite a bit and met a couple of colleagues for tea this week. It is good to bounce ideas around a bit before the school year starts. A colleague and I are planning on writing a paper about a new course we co-wrote and taught (Mythbusting Science) and I have been asked to write a junior high / middle school version of the same course, so it could be a very busy year. 

I rode Koolio in the western saddle yesterday and worked on lots of leg yields and turns on the haunches. As always, he was a champ. Every time I challenge him, he rises to the challenge. Sam had a small cut on the side of his back cannon bone last week that now looks a little infected, so out came my medical kit. He loves the extra attention he gets when I doctor his leg. As if he doesn't get enough already...

My animals are so funny because they all seem to feel cheated on when I spend time with the others. Maude, the grown garage cat is put out when I spend time with Fred and George, the barn kittens. The dogs are jealous when I spend time with Maude. Koolio is jealous when I spend time with any of the other horses or dogs, and Sam gets jealous when I spend time with Koolio. Poor DH complains that I give any and all of the animals more attention than I give him (which is kinda true). It take me forever to do a walk through the yard because everyone wants a scratch, pet and a cookie. They do make me feel special...


----------



## Critter sitter

I am so sleepy today!
Sparks Funeral was yesterday so I spent the day there.
then last night Hubby and I stayed in lincoln at a hotel.
We needed some "us" time 
It was a very nice place.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, do you think the guy that owns the car could be convinced to drop the grand theft auto charges? That's pretty severe stuff.


It was a girl who owned the car and I doubt it as she tried to contact her to see about that with no luck. Even still the other felony and 6 misdemeanors will keep her incarcerated for a while. There is going to be jail time regardless. 2,possibly 3 failure to appears and the domestic violence will get her cell time. She got caught up with a bad group and kept putting junk in her system. I have to say I think she needs jail time as there are consequences for our actions and if she is let off then where is it? How do you look your child in the face and punish them for wrong doing if you do not get or take the punishment for yours?


----------



## Celeste

If she has been on drugs, a little jail time will help her clean up. On the other hand, a lot of people go to jail and come out worse than they were. Domestic violence? She didn't hurt that baby, did she?


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow, I really have to go back and catch up. I am way out of the loop. Have been so busy since back from holidays. Looks like I have sold Hunter, the lady is getting a vet check and he should be gone next weekend. The barn is falling apart as our barn manager has abandoned ship and disappeared, so have been trying to find a new barn for Scotty. Well at least its only one horse. Slim chance we can stay where we are which would be nice. I am sooo mad at barn manager, I knew she had family problems but she left a lot of people stuck.


----------



## AlexS

Lori sorry to hear that you were at a funeral. 

Stan, sounds like you've found a good match, I hope the sale works out. 

Rick, I am glad that she turned herself in. And jail time should clean her up. Hopefully it will be the wake up call that she needs.


----------



## Roadyy

No it wasn't the baby. She was strung out when she went to visit the oldest daughter at the baby's dad's house. Got into an argument with him and struck him. While he went to clean himself up she took off with the oldest daughter. Already having the youngest one in the car.

You are right that the drugs are just as available in jail as they are out. Depends on how bad she wants to get back to her kids. The dad of the oldest has stated he is not taking Jaz up there to see her until he gets reports that she is improving and taking responsibility for herself. My wife has agreed to wait a couple of weeks to see what she does before taking Jessa up there. I think when that time comes I will be the one to take Jessa for the visit because she knows I'll up and walk out if she starts her blaming game with me.



Hunter, I am glad to hear you found a possible new home for Hunter. Is there no one who can step up and take over the BM job like CS did at her barn?


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, How is his family doing with the loss? I hope you and yours are doing good.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I got some of my tack up to the house that needs oiling/cleaning/assembling. I will try to take some pictures as I have some really nice old tack that some of you might enjoy seeing. Some of my stuff got wet, there is some damage, but I hope I can reclaim most of it. It will keep me busy for awhile. I so regret leaving behind some of the things I loved-especially my Peruvian saddle etc..


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Lori sorry to hear that you were at a funeral.
> 
> Stan, sounds like you've found a good match, I hope the sale works out.
> 
> Rick, I am glad that she turned herself in. And jail time should clean her up. Hopefully it will be the wake up call that she needs.


 Sparky the older man that Ran the other side of the barn " dry lots" passed 
he found out he had cancer 6 weeks ago and he went fast. he was very sick. He is the one that jumped me "with words" right before I took over the barn, We had made our peace and I feel so bad for his family.
HE was a very good man.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, How is his family doing with the loss? I hope you and yours are doing good.


Well the only one I really see is his son John. He has been "drunk" for a few weeks. I told him I am here for him and he took that as I would come hang out and Drink with him.. I had to try to smooth that over as No i wont do that but if you need anything else I am here.
How do you handle something like that?


----------



## Roadyy

He thought you were offering something else, not drinks. Me thinks... That is something you have to let smooth itself out over time when he accepts the fact that he will not be getting funeral sex from you. I don't know about most of you, but when I was single those always produced long nights of company. Anyways, it sounds like he was thinking that was what was in store for him if you went out drinking with him. Be careful how he interprets "Anything else".

Glad you said no and hope he respects you the way you deserve for saying no to that set up. Hopefully he will see you as you meant for him to and lean on you for the right reason if needed.

Of course I could be way off on my radar and this was just me reminiscing about a time long past.


----------



## Celeste

I never had anybody try to pick me up at a funeral...........


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I never had anybody try to pick me up at a funeral...........


Let me know when the next one is you go to...


----------



## AlexS

Roadyy said:


> Let me know when the next one is you go to...


LMFAO! Rick, behave!!!


----------



## Celeste

He is behaving. He's behaving badly.................


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

Been peaking in...but either rushing out the door, or too tired to post.:?n I will try to remember what I read.

CCG, you can back bread for me anytime!!

Critter...I agree, that guy wanted 'feel sorry for me sex' :shock::lol:

Roaddy, I was thinking the same as you....that girl needs a little time in the slammer to refocus her life. Hopefully she is able to see the light while in lock up. What a Shame.....

Well tomorrow is our inservice. I spent the last two morning riding and just 'being' with the horses. I'm a bit sad:-( that my morning time with them is over....but I am excited to start a fresh new year! 

My morning rides have been nice. I have noticed Jay is a bit tippy toey (tender) lately. I decided to start him on MSM. I have a lot left from Rainn. I just feel like he has been used and abused in his former life, and he is uncomfortable the majority of the time. He gives me whatever I ask for, and he isn't gimpy at the trot....it's just the 'feeling' I get, and the look in his eye.:-(. It breaks my heart. So it's a nice anti inflammatory and I saw a HUGE, significant change In rainn when she was on it. (Unfortunately she also,lost her hair!!:shock. Hoping he won't have that reaction!!:lol: I will keep you posted.

Working on a possible trip to the mountains to ride with some horse friends. They have a camp near us. That is how we met. I told them I was tying to find a truck and trailer to bring a jay up. They offered to possibly take him for me if my plans fell thru, which they did, so now I'm waiting. That same weekend is a big memorial ride for a cowboy who used to let me rode his horse...so it would be fun! Keep your fingers crossed.

TJ, wow! Scary to find that lady. I don't know if I could,do that....bravo for you working with that crowd. Older people ( no offense stan:lol can be so stuck in their ways. Speaking only from my experience with grandparents and aging parents. Lol. DH works in the hospital and the majority of his patients are elderly....he's always complaining about them.:wink: you have to have a TON of patients!!

Alex, thanks for the explanation..VERY interesting.!! Good luck!

Koolio, best wishes,on that curriculum.. I'm one of those wierd people who LOVES developing curriculum!! I have a lot o jealousy going on here too...horses, dogs, kitties....and now,there's one goat that seems to be attracted to me!! :lol::lol: they crack me up...and they are SO bad!! I forgot to shut the gate again...and they somehow found me in the horse pasture and snuck up on me. I turn around and there are 5 goats staring at me. :rofl: you can't help but giggle.

Well, I better try to lay down And fall asleep...my system is off. Least I'm used to getting up at 6:00. 5:30 won't be so bad.....:?

Good night all!

Oh, here is a pic of rainn last night. I felt like she was being left out, so I took her and the dog for a walk. Both horses aren't too sure of the pigs. Is there a reason do,you think?


----------



## tjtalon

Read thru from 1254; quite alot,everyone is busy & has alot of stuff! Me too..

Hope Stella finds her perfect home soon for Stan,glad (giggle) I'm not the only happy-scrounger around,looking forward to my next "magic horse breath" (thanks Koolio,have adopted the phrse),Lori, my story of a related drunk guy-wanting-to-drink w/me after death of girlfriend: Rick's right. I had "not going there" vibes, & didn't. My "sensitive" inclination was to listen,his was something else,& I just knew that. He just had to go & deal..knew he was trying to use grief to cross some boundary that I wouldn't allow.

CCG: would you be willing to post your recipe for the Depression Bread? It sounds interesting & easy!!

Nicker: if you have many more goat episodes, I may choke from laughter. Am a very visual person, I can see their big beady eyes lookin' @ me...I'd rather try to herd a cat.

All that were concerned: I learned today (from a coordinator from the hospital), that the little lady w/the horrid fall yesterday had surgery (hip & face am thinkin',he couldn't tell me details [didn't ask him] because of HIPA law), but will pull thru. TG. The building rep (ea bldg has a rep that takes care of stuff in their bldg) came up to me late yesterday; I did ask him to talk to the sister; something needs to be done re the blood all around the apartment before she comes home (will likely be in rehab for awhile). Isn't my "job" to have that concern, but...there it is.

Talked for over an hr w/my boss today. Told him I'd put in the resume for ("Community Nazi" i.e Covenant Officer),but uneasy about it. He then expanded on his idea he's had of creating a position,expressly for me, as a coordinator/go-fer/arranger/dispatcher of calls etc etc. Won't go into details; this is in his head (something he needs desperately,that the incoming Assistant Chief needs [present retiring in June], & something that's right up my alley. He needs to format the thing to be presented to the Director, which is also contingent on hiring another officer...which can't be done 'till new fiscal year in April. I've already begun to draw up my to-do lists, & have many ideas. Please cross fingers for future. I can do another winter out on the road w/the present job...if have some hope.

Is it time for "magic horse breath" yet?!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh..I did want to say to Rick, & I agree: "that girl needs some time in the slammer". You just take care of that little baby girl..


----------



## AlexS

Nicker that pig is adorable, and walk worthy!

TJT, glad that the lady will be ok. Sorry she had to go through surgery, ugh. 
Can we send get well cards? Maybe to your address? If so message me your addy so I can send one.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I never had anybody try to pick me up at a funeral...........


 
Ill come along to just in case Ricks line fails. I'll try my old man in spedos number:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i don't believe i wrote that it must be friday night


----------



## Stan

Horses and pigs I don't think they mix well unless the horse has a lot of experience same for goats.

Now we have to address this old man thing. I will have you know that 65 is the new 55. I can do just as well at 65 what I did at 55. I'm just not in a hurry.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just real quick...cause I gotta run...but here's a pic TJ of a goat, Giselle and kitty. Giselle, is BAD, bad, bad....and brays at the top of her lungs....like someone is strangling her!:lol::lol: cute as a button tho!


----------



## Roadyy

All this talk of horses and pigs not getting along is strange to me. Here is a pic of Trusty in the paddock when I went to look at him the first time.










tj, glad the lady will be ok. Will keep your future in my thoughts and prayers for the new position.

Nicker, sounds like you and Koolio have yourself prepared for the new school year and a new batch of students. Good luck, even though I don't think either of you really need it as you both come across as the kind of teachers who actually make the differences in your students learning.


Alex, 










I know some of you have been keeping up with my posts of our life with Jessa and her mother, but I think it's best to hold off on anymore updates because of the open investigation. I don't want to do anything wrong and not even realize it was wrong. I'm not sure if my posting this was legally wrong. I also realize that you are only getting my side of the story, albeit I don't think any of you view me as a liar or story teller. Still think its best to hold off til something more substantial is done. Just keep Jessica(mother) in your prayers to make things right so she can get her life back on track with these girls.


----------



## Stan

Pigs and goats the horses I have had did not get on at all with them. Stella when she spots a herd of goats gets all upset but is quite happy to have Rambo walking around her feet. They look very similar.

This time last year some may remember Stella was having skin issues that bad she could not be ridden for months right through the best part of the season. She had an adversity to ticks and I used a natural collar designed and marketed for horses that stopped tick's and other insects.

I had used that collar two summers with the same result but only became suspicious last year after she developed the skin issue again. This year the ticks are about but I have not used the collar. No skin issues. It looks like the collar was the problem, some ingredient caused a reaction.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Talon-Someone else made the depression bread-I've only been making a Honey Whole Wheat in my machine & it's now tweaked to this machine & my altitude. I might try another type next time just for some variety, but we really like what I've been making.

I got 2 Western bridles all cleaned & oiled, & the bits cleaned & polished. have to find & put a curb strap on my silver bit, then it will be complete. We had more rain yesterday & a lot during the night, too, so at least the dust is not a problem for now. I'll be trying some of my tack on the mare later this morning--measured her yesterday-she is 14.1,around 14 years old, the guy has had her for about 7 years, & the hoof has not given her any problems, despite a bad scar-she has been barefoot since the injury, if not before. She is what I would call a sooty buckskin,& is plump ( & cresty). She has not shed out fully, so she will get a good grooming today. All the horses there are plump! Sure would be nice if this mare works out!

I really want to get hubby's things out of my shed, as I will need my space back for storing horse feed & hanging up my tack-we moved a couple of boxes out, but I still can't get to my saddle racks or bring any feed in. The old cabinets though that are stored on their side, could be installed for shelves for horse supplies, as they won't fit into our kitchen as we thought they might. Might as well use them, right?

So, Hunter may have a new home? When a horse makes you anxious, it's a sign. And the new horse is working out OK, isn't he? Are you getting to ride him much? I'm hoping to find a horse that will be ok going out alone as it's so hard to find a riding partner that can go at the same time, likes the same speed, & doesn't try to get lost. I haven't ridden alone for over 10 years, but now I have lots more time to ride, so need a different type of horse-one that only needs me for company-LOL!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Ill come along to just in case Ricks line fails. I'll try my old man in spedos number:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i don't believe i wrote that it must be friday night


You don't want Rick to get ahead of you. Glad to see you are back in the game.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> You don't want Rick to get ahead of you. Glad to see you are back in the game.


Highly doubt that is possible. He has been here longer than me..literally.


----------



## wild old thing

*:::waving hello:::*

dammit!! wasps are NOT easy to get rid of!!

It took a week for the swelling to go down on the worst of the stings - looks like one of those nasty ******s got me a couple of times in the same spot. VERY bad week with my lumps. Painful and itchy as hell! 

I started my extermination campaign on Monday - I had some wasp spray and targeted the holes/entrances on the stump. Crept to the area after dark with my flashlight and my can of spray and emptied it. BINGO! DEAD! (i thought)

Next day, I'm inspecting the damage but there are still wasps! crazy wasps - maybe homeless wasps, went back to the stump to poke around on Weds morning. MORE wasps on the other side. Got out another can of wasp spray and emptied that into the crevices on Weds night. 

Yesterday, STILL seeing some wasps....hopefully stragglers. Last night went back out with another can. I've emptied four cans of wasp spray into that stump. Today I went out with a poker to poke through the stump (I'm ready and willing to beat those suckers to death if I must). 

Nothing. But I'm buying more spray today. And I will discuss with my husband how to get rid of that stump. It's a big stump. But it's got to go. too much soft wood in there, irresistable to the worst insects. 

_________________________________

Had a lesson yesterday on Crazy Legs Teddy who has really honed his new left lead noodling act, so my instructor said I have to develop a new act called using my left heel - when he noodles, I kick hard. 

Then he stops noodling. I tried it yesterday and it works. But it's a lot of fine work with rein, up down, half halting and kicking. It feels like I'm a one woman band.

I don't like kicking horses...tapping, yes, but kicking...don't like to have to do it. I know it doesn't hurt them but it feels wrong. 

Apparantly what he's doing is a dominance thing. So we'll work on my kicking skills and his learning that I will keep annoying him with it until he stops his stupid noodling.

My instructor rode him Weds - he was getting his evaluation for the coming school year and she said he was all over the place on the left. So he's working a new act. This was the wrong rider to pull this nonsense on. 

When she says kick, I will kick. (but not with a vengeance - just commitment.) 

Today, my last summer lesson. (sigh) 

Next week (I think) school year starts - back to once a week riding.



Now I will start reading your plentiful posts!

And look at all the pretty pictures. 

much better than thinking of killing wasps and kicking beloved but utterly spoiled horses.


----------



## wild old thing

Koolio said:


> NickerMaker - I totally understand where you are coming from regarding school. My last classroom year (in a jr high school) was one of my worst ever. I elected to leave a great full time, cream of the crop, secondary teaching position to see if I could make a difference in junior high. * Well, those kids ate me alive and I nearly quit teaching forever. * My confidence was completely shattered all because I cared more than the kids, their parents and my administration. Lucky for me, I have had two years break from the classroom working as a consultant, but unfortunately, the only position available in my area for next year is back in a different junior high. So, all I can do is learn and grow, so for better or worse, this is what I have learned and how I hope to approach the year.
> 
> I remind myself that I am a skilled, creative and accomplished teacher. When I forget, I try to look back on my successes for inspiration on, not my failures.
> I cannot reach every kid all the time, and that is OK as long as I strive to create opportunities for every kid to reach me. I am continually learning how to create these opportunities.
> *Some students live under circumstances that are way beyond my control.*
> Although I am the teacher, I am also a learner first.
> The most important thing I want my students to know about me is that I am a human being, and I do have a sense of humour.
> Less self righteousness, more humour and compassion.
> Colleagues that do not provide mutual support and encouragement are not the kind of people whose opinions I should value.
> I teach kids science, but it is more important that I help kids learn how to live well.
> *Find some inspiration and gratitude in every single day. The toughest days are when you need these the most.
> When all else fails, a good dose of magic horse breath makes everything better.*
> 
> I hope you have a fantastic school year and find the daily inspiration, encouragement and confidence you need.


There's a lot of wisdom in this post...

Nicker, teachers have the best and the worst job in the world. you have to take care of other's people's kids, teach them and prepare them and you have to do it when it can feel like it's almost impossible to do. 

Let me tell you something - I was one of those awful students you hope you don't get.

I was just about every teachers hell. Except in music and art. I was surly or indifferent or sad, depressed, I was a troubled kid, IN trouble all the time, disrespectful, disruptive and erratic. And this was in the 50s and early 60s when no one discussed abuse or whether a kid was mentally ill or perhaps bi polar or even OCD or ADHD. 

So to everyone I was just a bag of bad sitting there waiting to explode on them.

But here's the rub:
all those good people - every teacher who tried to reach out to me made an impression. It didn't seem to, because I had too much going on outside of school to take the time to take anything in. The inside of head was like a maelstrom. 

But later on, when I was struggling to get myself together, going to school, taking some responsibility for my life, a lot of what they gave me came back to me. Not as object lessons, because I wasn't remembering what they said to me - only how they treated me - which was decently, caringly, how they'd continuously reach out to me - that I was worth reaching out to. Because when I was a kid, in my life, no one was treating me that way EXCEPT a very few people, among them my teachers.

Teachers made a big difference to me. And I was lucky to have met those lovely women AND men who tried their damndest to get me to do something other than self destruct in various ways. 

Try not to think what you're seeing is what they're choosing for themselves. What you're seeing is the life these kids are living, haved lived until they walked into your life. 

So I can say thank you. Even if it doesn't gel for your kids at the time you're with them - what you're giving them is a lifeline.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy: I think you're right about not disclosing too much on the net about any potentially legal situations. But keep us posted anyway, even if in vague terms, we'll understand.

CCG: the honey wheat bread is my favorite breakmaker recipe. Now I'll want to make it again and take the stored machine out.

NM71, your goats stories are cute, I can imagine taking advantage of open gates and following you around.

FarmChic: so the boarder was trying your place, do you think he'll stay? Those arabians have lovely personalities, don't they?

WOT, it's really the time of year to empty cans and cans of wasp killing spray. We have some every summer trying to nest near a barn entrance. Wasps and horses are a bad mix.

Hunter, I can't understand someone can walk out on the job like that when animal care/safety is on the line. I'd be furious. So who is doing the cleaning/feeding etc while you sort it out?

Alex: you seem to handle the new kid well. I'd rather deal with a demanding-talkative personality than a withdrawn kid. Easier to reach... 17 is quite old for foster home. Here they reach majority at 18, so they rarely are placed in a family at that age. They keep them in group homes or emancipate them early.

So, had my 10-13yo nieces here a few days to start my vacations. Kids keep you Young. Now off to get the trailer from the shop. Can't figure how to carry my portable corral since the new trailer is smaller and the rack just doesn't fit anywhere. We'll see. Just groomed one cat and one dog (the scottie). Here's a picture of him, a real charactere that one.


----------



## wild old thing

*""WHEW!:: finished!!*

*Stan, *Savanah is one magnificent animal.

It must have hurt to let her go. I love drafts - I prefer them small myself. I like being a bit closer to the ground. 

I can't get on a horse without a block but I'm working on it. I don't know if I ever will...I started riding at 64 and I figure those muscles were never developed and are resisting BEING developed now, as I type. They are content remaining at their happy flabby useless state. 

Stan - good luck with Stella. 

BTW, the issues with flea and tick collars happens with dogs and cats too. The chemicals are very abrasive. Some animals don't mind but some, like one of my dogs, can't take it and get terrible reactions. (hives, loss of hair, irritations, particularly around the mouth, ears, nose)

*Alex* you crack me up. Plus you have my respect and admiration. I enjoy reading about your kids...just getting to know them through your posts. You're doing good work there. 

I got my fingers crossed for you and the new kid. You rescuing him from his own callous stupidity might be a really good thing for your relationship with him. fingers crossed here.

*Roady *- you may get your wish - I hope we get to set that wasp housing stump to blaze and not burn down the property too!! 

Jessa is such a sweet and innocent chld...and that is such a perfect age. They're still all yours. And she's a redhead??? 

*Farmchic*, you're not alone. I sometimes think all I do is talk about me too. 

I hope you get those boarders and this pays off for you. 

*TJT,* you do some good work. You mentioned you had a severe accident you're recovering from...I hope you don't mind my asking what happened. 

I'll tell you the older you get the more important it is to warm up like crazy. I do a series of stretches for my back every day before I ever get out of bed. I have various compressed discs and some damage from skating, plus I'm not a light woman, so I feel like I spend half my time stretching myself I'm all about the stretch. I will tell you I HATE doing them, but I do them faithfully every morning and every time I warm up my horse. 

*Roseann*, gorgeous horses! 

_Nicker said it best - what a special group of people you all are... I'm glad to have found you. It's a good feeling to read all your posts when I can. There's a lot of good work and rescue happening. _

Speaking of 
*Nicker,* that picture of the mano a mano between horse and the pigs is hilarious. even if it wasn't mano a mano. it had that look. I love your pictures! 

*Cacowgirl*...busy! what you are doing is HARD work. I need to do something like that here but I'm waiting until I know we're going to move and then I can pack up and start all over. No point in a major reorganization and then packing up the house. (can't wait though)

re: breadmachines: Use plenty of oil spray or brush oil all over your bread machine especially the paddle. I learned to make bread using a machine, and I learned the hard way eventually the non stick coating goes and bread sticks. it made me crazy!

Good luck with ten dollars. 

*Critter *- I'm jealousing on that little hotel overnight. I wish we could get away. But whither we goest, so go our dopey smelly dogs. And what's the point of going to a hotel, if they're going to stress pee on the carpets, make us crazy and bark at the sounds of anyone walking in the hallway?


----------



## nvr2many

Well, looks like I have about 13 pages to catch up on but before I start I just have to say that I have had a very bad experience that left/leaves me feeling like such a bad horse owner. 
My farrier that I have used for over two years suddenly went off the other day and hit and kicked my mare the other day while shoeing her. 
I was at his place and was so in shock I didn't know what to say. He made it off like it was her fault and had to be managed. My husband had left to take the kids home and I was unsure how to handle it. I am ashamed of myself for not just going off on him. I guess I was unsure of what he might do. 
Poor girl! This was Wed. and I have felt like **** since. There are more details but that is the gist. I am so disappointed in him and myself. Needless to say, he will not be touching my horses ever again and I will be telling anyone that will listed what happened. I feel I owe it to my mare to confront him now that the shock has worn off and I have my marbles back. Just not sure how I am going to go about it. 
Anyway, thanks for listening/reading. I need to get this out. I have been too ashamed to even come and tell you guys. 

Love ya all!


----------



## AlexS

Cynthia, you crack me up too. Sorry about the wasps, I must have missed that they attacked you and you were stung so often. 
And the one woman band is a very funny imagine. 
Have you considered spurs, so you don't have to wallop as much? 

I ride in these, they are very gentle as it's a ball and so doesn't just jab, and you don't need to engage the spur unless you choose to and turn your toe out to do that. 

Ladies' Soft Touch Spur | Dover Saddlery


Melinda, I am sorry that you are so upset. Tell us more when you can. My farrier once kicked Lucas as Lucas kicked out at him. Honestly if the farrier hadn't done it, I would have. 
Was there a reason for it?


----------



## Celeste

My mare was psycho today. I think it is because she is in flaming heat.


----------



## nvr2many

Alex, thank you.
I am sure he thought there was a reason for it but I really do not think putting her in a strange place (he is camping on the property of the vineyard) and expecting her to stand like a statue is reason to hit her with his file so hard that it left a welt. Then when she was afraid of him and she would move away from him or not hold her foot up to his standards (he will not let a foot down either, he will hang on for the ride and almost fall, not sure he was not drinking) he kicked her twice in the stomach. Picture a 1800 lb gentle giant shaking so bad through her neck and front legs, very sad. I believe that she wanted to do what he wanted but was not sure what it was as he was all over the place. When my husband got back he kicked her again and got in her face with his hammer and my husband said he bopped her with it. I didn't see that part. I was just sick, second guessing everything. I am not against putting an animal in their place when needed but the punishment should fit the crime. If she had tried to bite him or kick him, hell yes get on her and bad!! She didn't even try to defend herself when he was attacking her. 
I don't know, it just didn't seem right to me.

Oh and she may be in heat. She was peeing and pooping a lot while he was doing her. So he mentioned heat and her not paying attention. She has not seemed to be acting different to me tho.


----------



## Farmchic

Melinda, I had almost the exact same thing happen with my old farrier. He was a young guy and really knew about gaited horses BUT he had no patience at all and one day he hit my horse several times, I was right there and didn't know what to do. I did nothing but, I never used him again either. Sometimes there's not much you can do. Sometimes you just hope that loosing your business will somehow show him your not going to put up with that. 

I know you feel bad but you didn't hit your horse and while I'm in no way saying it is ok, I'm sure your horse is not permanently scared by it. Horses kick and hurt each other all the time. 

I'm sorry you had to experience this.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I never had anybody try to pick me up at a funeral...........


it wasn't at the funeral lol it was before like 2 days ahead... and he has respected me since. he is a bit of a goof .. Kinda like Rick and Stan are. So i am pretty sure he is Harmless. If not hubby will put him in his place.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ain't Happening Bwahahaha


----------



## AlexS

Ugh Melinda that's terrible. Time to go farrier searching.


----------



## corgi

Melinda, there is a difference between a farrier giving a horse a hard tap with the rasp to get them to pay attention and hitting them so hard that it leaves a mark. And they should never be hit in the face! I don't blame you for being upset, and I too, would probably have stood there in shock and not say anything. But, like you, he would never touch my horse again. I am sorry you and your horse went through that.

Can't respond to everyone right now...just peeking in while at work. Our schools started Wednesday. Being in central office means I am a little removed from the first week of school drama and I kinda miss that. I was just at the highschool to make sure one of my teachers had something she needed. I try to get out to the schools at least once a week so I don't become "one of those central office people that forget what it was like to be a teacher"

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG Melinda I am so sorry about what happened


----------



## Farmchic

I didn't know if I could just send the link so I copied the blog page. Enjoy!

*Depression Era Homemade Bread*

March 15, 2009 by Tiffany 
5K+


Have you seen Clara of Depression Coooking with Clara on the news lately? She is 93 years old and has her own blog and several videos on youtube. With the downturn of the economy, people are very interested in being frugal. Clara shares recipes and stories from her own life during the Great Depression.
I watched her youtube video on making bread. I’ve altered it a bit, but not much. Clara says she uses 5 lbs of flour, 2 oz. of cake yeast and water.
Here’s what I used:

*5 lbs. of flour* – yes, the whole bag
*yeast* – I used 7 Tbs, but I think I could have gotten by with less. Maybe 4-5 Tbs.
*salt* – I used 8 tsp., thinking I would need about 1 tsp. per loaf. This was a bit too much salt. Next time I’ll go for about 6 tsp. Clara doesn’t mention salt, but I think the loaves would taste flat without it.
*warm water* – About 6 or so cups, but you need to go by what the dough needs.
I followed Clara’s direction to dump the flour in a large bowl. I then mixed in the salt. Make a well in the flour and put the yeast in. Start pouring warm water into the well. Mix the yeast and water with your fingers to dissolve. Start mixing in more flour with your hands, adding water as needed. You will eventually end up with a great big bowl of dough.

After I got all the flour mixed in and I kneaded it in the bowl for a bit, I dumped the dough on the counter and washed out the bowl.

I sprayed the bowl with cooking spray and put the dough back in, turning it to bring up the oiled side. I’m not sure how Clara handles this step, but it’s the way I like to do it. If I knew the dough wouldn’t stick to the bowl, I would have just left it in the bowl to rise without washing and oiling it.

Let the dough rise in a warm place. Cover it loosely with a clean towel while it rises to keep the dough from drying out. After it’s risen, punch it down and divide it up for loaves. I was thinking that this amount of flour would make about 8 loaves. Some of the loaves seemed a bit small though, so next time I may go with 6 instead. Also, I only have 7 bread pans. I liked how the loaf on the cookie sheet turned out though.

Cover the loaves with a clean towel again and let them rise a while longer. Place them in an oven at 350 degrees. I have speed bake (convection oven) and I baked mine for about 30 minutes.
I’ll try this again. Like I said, I need to cut back on the salt a little bit. I think that also might help the loaves rise a bit higher. The taste is good. We polished off 2 loaves in less than 24 hours! The rest went into the freezer for later.
As for cost:
$1.97 – flour
$1.00 – $1.50 for yeast, depending on how much you use and the cost of the jar
So, less than $3.50 for 8 loaves of bread. That’s pretty cheap! And no additives or preservatives, so healthier than store-bought. If you try this, let me know how it turned out for you.

*Update: *

I sometimes turn this into “Recession Era Bread” by adding a melted stick of butter to the warm water.


----------



## Farmchic

The trainer took his horses early this morning while I was gone, I knew he was coming and I knew I wouldn't be here. No big deal, he doesn't need me for that. Any way just heard back from him and he said Thank you and that he is interested soo I guess I will wait to hear from him. I know he has a show this weekend and wouldn't be coming here until next month anyway. I'll keep you updated. I feel much better after meeting him and some of his horses. I think he appreciated a nice quite place to work close to home and I don't expect him to be demanding of me or my time, I think like me he just wants to be left alone to do what he needs to do. Also his horses seemed very sweet which has to come partly from him being gentle with them. 

We shall see what happens.


----------



## Koolio

Melinda - I am so sorry to hear a out your farrier. The best thing you can do is to never have him back and find a good, well-mannered farrier. 

A few years we had issues with the farrier where my daughters mare was being boarded. The barn owner kept complaining that the horse was wild and almost impossible to handle when the farrier did her feet, so I took time off work to be there when he came. What I found was that the horse was terrified and he was blatently abusive. Like you experienced, he kicked her in the stomach and hit her with his rasp. He also had a lit cigarette in his mouth the whole time he worked on the horse and dropped the f-bomb at least a half a dozen times. Needless to say, I found a new farrier pronto, moved our horses, and never let the other guy touch my horses again. Our current farrier is fantastic and the horses love him. Other than when Cheeky Pony was going through her terrible two's, none of our horses have ever acted up with him even a little bit. When the pony got Cheeky, he dealt with her with patience and firmness and never had to lay a rough hand on her or raise his voice. Now she's fantastic.

There is absolutely no need for anyone to abuse a horse by kicking it in the stomach or leaving welts with any implement.


----------



## Koolio

Sam and I went trail riding (Stan is this what you call trekking?) today with a neighbour down the road. I picked the neighbour and her horse up and we hauled out to a local provincial park with riding trails. She wasn't sure how her horse would load, especially since the last time she tried she had some big problems, and I have a smaller two horse straight haul. I took my time working with her horse and she loaded and unloaded nice and quiet. I was proud of both of us!

It was a beautiful, warm afternoon for an end of summer ride! While some of the trees were starting to turn, this field is still dressed in its summer finest.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Highly doubt that is possible. He has been here longer than me..literally.


I believe I have 10 years of usefull riding, and another 5 after that trying to catch the horse. We have a few still trecking and coming up to 80 it all depends on the horse. At 80 training wheels on the rear don't go amiss.

Went and saw Bugs and his bugs this morning, after a week away he is healing up great and his mood was also good. He came when I whistled no running just ambled up and stood with me. He did not move away it was I who moved first. He really is developing a laid back attitude. 

Stella is a bit spaced out at present she looks like she is on high alert but not quite working out what it is she is looking at. I think she has munched on some of the trees and is on a high. Some of them around this area are toxic. It isn't the first time of seen her in this condition but it is the first time I have been able to identify which tree it is causing the effect. I could start marketing it to the locals and turn a profit.:shock:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> Alex, thank you.
> I am sure he thought there was a reason for it but I really do not think putting her in a strange place (he is camping on the property of the vineyard) and expecting her to stand like a statue is reason to hit her with his file so hard that it left a welt. Then when she was afraid of him and she would move away from him or not hold her foot up to his standards (he will not let a foot down either, he will hang on for the ride and almost fall, not sure he was not drinking) he kicked her twice in the stomach. Picture a 1800 lb gentle giant shaking so bad through her neck and front legs, very sad. I believe that she wanted to do what he wanted but was not sure what it was as he was all over the place. When my husband got back he kicked her again and got in her face with his hammer and my husband said he bopped her with it. I didn't see that part. I was just sick, second guessing everything. I am not against putting an animal in their place when needed but the punishment should fit the crime. If she had tried to bite him or kick him, hell yes get on her and bad!! She didn't even try to defend herself when he was attacking her.
> I don't know, it just didn't seem right to me.
> 
> Oh and she may be in heat. She was peeing and pooping a lot while he was doing her. So he mentioned heat and her not paying attention. She has not seemed to be acting different to me tho.


Melinda to my mind that farrier is not worth going back to. He is past it or has no real understanding of what treating a horse in that manner will do the next time around. 

Bugs was touchy with his back legs and kicked out at my farrier who responded with a growl and then used a cord to pick up the hoof instead of his hands. At the next shoing session we expected bugs to miss behave and he did. 

While the farrier was working on his back legs Bugs picked up his plastic bucket and tossed it at Stella who responded by jerking back so hard she broke the haulter all the while he ignored the farrier. The farriers attitude towards Bugs was what sorted the problem of having his hind legs handled.

You may need to go out and handle the horse, lifting its feet and tapping on the shoes just to re-inforce it is not a thing to dread. And stay away from that farrier. I would warn the new farrier what happened so he/she can deal with any problem in a civilised manner towards the horse


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Sam and I went trail riding (Stan is this what you call trekking?) today with a neighbour down the road. I picked the neighbour and her horse up and we hauled out to a local provincial park with riding trails. She wasn't sure how her horse would load, especially since the last time she tried she had some big problems, and I have a smaller two horse straight haul. I took my time working with her horse and she loaded and unloaded nice and quiet. I was proud of both of us!
> 
> It was a beautiful, warm afternoon for an end of summer ride! While some of the trees were starting to turn, this field is still dressed in its summer finest.


Any long ride can be refered to as trekking but normally the word trekking is related to a couple of days riding with a large number of horses. And some still have there riders on them. :lol: Generally a trek is designed to test horse and rider without injury. At times 130 horses set out. I guess you could liken it to half way between a trail ride and an endurance ride.


----------



## Eole

Nvr2many, I'm appalled by the behavior of that crazy farrier. He shouldn't work around horses with that abusive attitude. Even if a horse bites or kicks, you go at it strongly to make a statement, not for vengeance or to defuse your anger. That teaches nothing.

It's a normal reaction to freeze in face of an unexpected situation of anger and agression. Don't feel guilty of not reacting differently, or fret over what you could/should have done or said. Not your fault, really. 

Koolio, that picture speaks of liberty: open trail seen between your horse's ears, what a good feeling...


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. I got the electric fence strung up and power to it, but have a ground fault somewhere as it isn't hitting like it should. I'll be walking the fence after work today to see if I can find it as it was 8pm when I finally gave up on it last night.

In other news, I forgot to tell y'all about this yesterday. My wife called me up about noon Thursday and asked me what yesterday(Wednesday) was. Took all of 2 seconds to realize we both forgot our anniversary with all the hustle and bustle with Jessa, 2 more daughters and 2 grandsons as well as our friend all being in the house. I feel cheated..

I stopped by and picked up a western shirt and card on my way home that evening. I got a thank you before going out to the pasture to work on the fence after feeding and mending horses.


Michelle took our friend over to her friend's house about an hour or so west of us and got home around 9:30, so we are back to just pure family in the house at the moment.


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> Any long ride can be refered to as trekking but normally the word trekking is related to a couple of days riding with a large number of horses. And some still have there riders on them. :lol: Generally a trek is designed to test horse and rider without injury. At times 130 horses set out. I guess you could liken it to half way between a trail ride and an endurance ride.


Thanks for clarifying Stan! I wasn't sure if trekking required an overnight campout or not. We don't use that term around here. Is a trek considered to be an organized event?


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> No it wasn't the baby. She was strung out when she went to visit the oldest daughter at the baby's dad's house. Got into an argument with him and struck him. While he went to clean himself up she took off with the oldest daughter. Already having the youngest one in the car.
> 
> You are right that the drugs are just as available in jail as they are out. Depends on how bad she wants to get back to her kids. The dad of the oldest has stated he is not taking Jaz up there to see her until he gets reports that she is improving and taking responsibility for herself. My wife has agreed to wait a couple of weeks to see what she does before taking Jessa up there. I think when that time comes I will be the one to take Jessa for the visit because she knows I'll up and walk out if she starts her blaming game with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter, I am glad to hear you found a possible new home for Hunter. Is there no one who can step up and take over the BM job like CS did at her barn?



There may be someone coming in to take over. No one who boards here wants to do it. Its a huge expense and a ton of work. I may be able spend another month there. Am off to look at a couple of barns today and then off to see Hunters new home and get a deposit. Pre purchase exam on Monday, hope he passes. I really hope Hunter behaves for this lady, he was so good when she tried him.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

Been reading, now is the first time to post.

NVR, so sorry to hear about your farrier story. I would have been in shock too...aNd then as I walked away would have become livid!!:evil: I think sometimes farriers become intimidated by big horses. We had one who really didn't like doing the Belgiums...he was tough on them.

WOG, loved your story about your school days. I actually prefer the 'bad' kids! i like the challenge. :wink:I have my school 'history' ...hated school....I wasn't good at it. Cheated when I could:shock:, got no support from home. I wasn't bad, but found it to be hard...hence why I cheated....I would often sit in my bedroom and cry while doing HW bc I just 'couldn't get it'...my friends called me dumb, I felt dumb, but back in the depths of my brain I thought...."I can't be this dumb!" 

Fast forward MANY years, about nine years ago really, I found brain research. I came to find out I wasn't really as dumb as I thought...actually my brain was in 'survival mode' most of my childhood. Survival brain = zero learning. This changed EVERYTHING!! It changed the way I perceived myself as well as my students. My teaching has changed dramatically!. I also learned I am a verbal/kinisthetic learner.....my teachers were totally lecture! Forget it! I have a very hard time remembering what I hear!

Speaking of...yesterday was out inservice, and it was the best, positive inservice I've attended in a LONG time. We have a new superintendent now, our elem principal has returned....we've gone though 4 principals in the last 5 years. That does something to morale. This admin came 1/2 way through the year last year, so it was nice having her start us out on a very positive note. I'm eager to begin!! :thumbsup:

Saying that, corgi, it's good of you to step into the school....so many people forget what it's like in the trenches.

Stan, savannah is beautiful!!! I love BIG horses!! Although, I'm nearly 6 feet, and have very long legs, so we fit well together.. I just measured JayJay, he's 15.1 and Rainn is 14.2.

Speaking of Jay we road this morning. Glorious cool mornings. I had to wear a vest and gloves!:shock: he didn't seem as ouchy. So I don't know if it's the MSM setting in already, or the day off. We didn't go far cause I would like ride again tomorrow, but I do like to keep him moving, so he stays limber.

I also learned that although the thrush is 'cured', when he is newly shod, new pockets could arise aNd cause tenderness. ( thrush is techniqually never gone). He is teaching me so much! 

Roaddy, how long have you been married?

TJ, here's the reason I couldn't work with the 'older' population. I go to buy fresh donuts from the Amish lady today. I push the door open and there is an older husband/wife there buying stuff too....but standing right in front of the door. So I inch my way in. Now....I'm dressed to ride aNd do chores, no make up, but a hat....I'm not THAT bad....they give me 'the look' like am I scum. Then the lady is like....ya know you could go look at the stuff. (Apparently she didnt want me to see her bill). No thanks I say....they wouldn't let me past anyway! They aRe standing in the way!! I do finally inch past them....they have NO clue they are in the way of other customers.:evil: sounds silly...but just aggravating!

Good news....I took fresh donuts back out tot moms, and we sat watching the horses munch grass as we munched fresh, ooey, gooey, donuts!!! . it was nice!!

Btw Stan...I really don't think 65 is old....well it depends...some 65 yo ACT old! You don't!:lol::lol:

Here's a pic from this morning back at the pond. I know I shared a pond pic before, but not this angle, and without purple ears!! Lol. Seems the deer fly season is over! Yea!!

Have a great Saturday all!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a picture of Duerks. He's the bigger of the two, aNd the one who seems taken with me.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

One last pic from this morning. This is when I first arrived. The sky was BEAUTIFUL!! 

Our sky is a major skyway for planes! No joke...it's a big corridor between major cities like NYC, Detroit, Chicago, etc.


----------



## Roadyy

That pond picture is great and could easily be a wall hanger.

We have been married 11 roller coaster years and together for 15.


Those streaked skies look familiar to here as there is an Air Force Base 3 miles, by road, from us. They train the pilots in the Raptors here.


----------



## nvr2many

Stan said:


> You may need to go out and handle the horse, lifting its feet and tapping on the shoes just to re-inforce it is not a thing to dread. And stay away from that farrier. I would warn the new farrier what happened so he/she can deal with any problem in a civilised manner towards the horse


Ah, Stan. Thank you for this!!! I have showed her extra attention and handling but was unsure of what to say to the next farrier. I will let him in on what happened and hopefully he will be kind and understanding. 
I do know I learned a lot and something like this will never make me speechless again!


----------



## AlexS

Happy anniversary Rick. Hope that you get some time to do a belated celebration. 

Hunter, hope all goes well with the sale. I am sure he will be a good boy.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Thanks for clarifying Stan! I wasn't sure if trekking required an overnight campout or not. We don't use that term around here. Is a trek considered to be an organized event?


Most treks are organised and used to raise money for charities or school projects. The one I was going to attend in Kaitaia is for the local pig hunting club but I'm having second thoughts. I have found out it comprises about 3 of hours beach riding then some road and forest. To much beach I prefer bush or forest to keep the interest up. For the cost involved in transport I may be flagging that one. I live 10 minutes from a very long beach so can ride that any time i want. The next one orginsised is in November That is to rais money for disabled riders and is generally a very good ride One needs to be fit for that one. A few photos of past events.
View attachment 265137









































There is a trek going on called the great New Zealand trek its 5 days at a time. That is one I have missed as its about to go into the south island. Google Great New Zealand Trek there is some good info.

Its raining today and we need it. I had another call on Stella last night, sounded promising. She was trying to get over today but with the weather turning to Poo I doubt it. She also asked if I would get on Stella after 4 month lay off and prove what I say. That may be interesting, I have no problem with Stella, however I dispatched Rambo yesterday and I don't think Stella was to impressed with me, also the wind is going to get up and that tends to unsettle the horses. Super glue may be required.

Cheers all and get out there and ride.


----------



## AlexS

Stan that looks like so much fun.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, that DOES look fun!

News flash!!!! Last night my DH met me out at the barn. He beat me there, and as I was walking into the barn I noticed.....He was FEEDING THEM APPLES BY HAND!!!!:shock::happydance::happydance: this is a man who didn't want a dog bc he was afraid of them.....

He's learning how to appreciate and respect animals!

BIG step for man kind! Hahahaha


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Roadyy said:


> In other news, I forgot to tell y'all about this yesterday. My wife called me up about noon Thursday and asked me what yesterday(Wednesday) was. Took all of 2 seconds to realize we both forgot our anniversary with all the hustle and bustle with Jessa, 2 more daughters and 2 grandsons as well as our friend all being in the house. I feel cheated..


Wed was my 20th anniversary!

Thankfully, I didn't forget. She got a card with a handwritten note, flowers, we were supposed to go to dinner, but she wasn't feeling well. 

Oh ... and a trip to London and Paris earlier this summer.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
I am going out for my birthday dinner with my family tonight 
tomorrow is my 50 birthday 

nice to see you all again


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan, that DOES look fun!
> 
> News flash!!!! Last night my DH met me out at the barn. He beat me there, and as I was walking into the barn I noticed.....He was FEEDING THEM APPLES BY HAND!!!!:shock::happydance::happydance: this is a man who didn't want a dog bc he was afraid of them.....
> 
> He's learning how to appreciate and respect animals!
> 
> BIG step for man kind! Hahahaha


I assume you hog tied him, threw him over the saddle, and rode of into the sunset. Be carefull of the horn they have been known to be a passion stopper.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

The treks are fun, that horse in the pond was being splashed by its owner. it would run out, turning around and coming back for seconds. Some people really connect with their horses. The sun is out and I'm waiting for the prospective buyer to arrive. Stella has calmed a little so Its bitless riding just to show her it can be done. I get that sinking feeling that she really is going this time.

Anniversarys I take my hat off to those that remember. One of Roslyns friends used to phone me to remind me of her birthday and the anniversary. She stopped phoning a few years ago so I now rely on being in the poo at least twice a year. But as a saving grace I do remember Easter and Christmas. That has to be worth a brownie point or to at least.


----------



## roseann

Happy Birthday, CW....mine is in four days...lol. Will be 44.

Happy Anniversary Roady and AnotherHorseDad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan, that DOES look fun!
> 
> News flash!!!! Last night my DH met me out at the barn. He beat me there, and as I was walking into the barn I noticed.....He was FEEDING THEM APPLES BY HAND!!!!:shock::happydance::happydance: this is a man who didn't want a dog bc he was afraid of them.....
> 
> He's learning how to appreciate and respect animals!
> 
> BIG step for man kind! Hahahaha


Men can take a long time to train. When I married DH 32 years ago, he said that he really didn't like cats and they made him sneeze. He now has 2 favorite cats that sleep in the bed every night. He likes them better than I do.


----------



## corgi

roseann said:


> Happy Birthday, CW....mine is in four days...lol. Will be 44.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Roady and AnotherHorseDad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My bday is in 4 days and I will be 44 too!

Happy Birthday to CW and Anniversary to Rick and Dave! ( well, not Rick AND Dave, but you know what I mean! ). :lol:

It was a gorgeous day today. Went riding this evening by myself. Took Isabella out on the trail. Only the 2nd time that we have been on the trail alone. She is still nervous when it is just the two of us. But hopefully she will get better. It is very rare that I am alone, hubby and his TWH is usually with us.

Afterwards I went in the arena and worked on riding with just a neck rope. I have a goal of riding bareback and bridleless one day. (The "live like you are dying" Stacy Westfall video makes me cry each time I see it). I have the bareback part down but I rely way too much on the reins and need to use my body more. The neck rope is the next step. She whoas really well but we need help with turning and backing up with it.

Stan, waiting anxiously to hear what happened when the person came out to see Stella!


----------



## corgi

That should be 14 days..not 4. Oops!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow fabulous pictures. Well went amd saw hunters new digs today fantastic lucky boy. Found a new he for Scotty and took mom put for birthday dinner. All in all a great day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> My bday is in 4 days and I will be 44 too!
> 
> Happy Birthday to CW and Anniversary to Rick and Dave! ( well, not Rick AND Dave, but you know what I mean! ). :lol:
> 
> It was a gorgeous day today. Went riding this evening by myself. Took Isabella out on the trail. Only the 2nd time that we have been on the trail alone. She is still nervous when it is just the two of us. But hopefully she will get better. It is very rare that I am alone, hubby and his TWH is usually with us.
> 
> Afterwards I went in the arena and worked on riding with just a neck rope. I have a goal of riding bareback and bridleless one day. (The "live like you are dying" Stacy Westfall video makes me cry each time I see it). I have the bareback part down but I rely way too much on the reins and need to use my body more. The neck rope is the next step. She whoas really well but we need help with turning and backing up with it.
> 
> Stan, waiting anxiously to hear what happened when the person came out to see Stella!


Well the prospect arrived, Stella was a little hard to catch but I got there in the end. Saddled up lifted her feet just to show she is o/k with that. Bitless bridle, had to put my money where my mouth is. climbed on board and wow. Stella just stood there quite content to behave. In fact she was so laid back I could almost hear her snoring. I kid you not, she laid her head on the wooden fence and eyes were closing. She even let me give her a scratch. The prospect rode Stella bitless and Stella was in slow motion but she did manage to kick her up to a trot. Over all Stella did as asked. No spooking (she is saving that for later) she was all I said she would be. But she is still mine. Seems this girl has had some bad horses and does not trust the sellers, as if I would lead her astray just to get a sale.:shock: Still have another one looking.


----------



## Hunter65

Haha Stan I hear ya. Hunter was so well behaved for this lady that is buying him. I have nightmares of him biting her. She is so nice. I hope he behaves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Happy anniversary Rick and Anotherhorsedad!! DH and I also celebrated 20 years in July with our bike trip to the Yukon.

Happy birthday CountryWoman, Corgi and Roseann!! I am also turning 29 for the 15th time in 11 days. Lots of Virgos in the lot here to keep everyone informed and organized. LOL!

No riding today as I took my son to the Western Canada Reptile Expo at a city 2 hours south of us. W saw our fill of snakes, spiders, chameleons and geckos but didn't see the type of lizard he is looking for. We also went to a dog birthday party there for my Boxer dog and his litter mates. They all turned 10 this year, which is significant for a boxer. They don't live much longer than that. My dog, RJ is aging very well and looks and acts quite a lot younger than his siblings. He has enjoyed excellent health, which I think is due to all the clean rural living.

Overall it was a good day, except that I got bit on the hand by another dog (different litter) at the birthday party. I didn't know he was there when I went into the back yard and I must have surprised him although everyone was expecting me. I have a pretty good puncture wound between my thumb and forefinger and I expect will have some bruising tomorrow. I've never had a dog bite before, but oof, does it hurt! Hopefully it heals up fast, as I'd hate to miss Mondays riding lesson because it hurts to hold the reins in my left hand.

I hope everyone has a great day tomorrow. It is hard to believe it is almost September again.


----------



## AlexS

Dave, happy anniversary. 

CW, happy birthday. 

Ladona, happy birthday.

Hunter, did Hunter sell? 

Stan, I see that it's still up in the air. Are you taking her behavior as something you could reconsider? I kind of feel not right about you selling Stella. 

Koolio - what is your name by the way? Are you ok? And who the heck would have a bad tempered dog in the yard when there are people over? Sorry you were bit, that must have been horrendous, I would be freaking out. 

The kids played Brad's former school at football. Brad is 300lb now, he claims he was 230lb in high school, he never played as he was the smallest kid on the line. It's farming country out there, and they make em big. My kids are skinny but fast. All survived the game, but I was freaking out. 

Kid 3 is Junior Varsity, and it was only a scrimmage, but the other team put some varsity players against our JV team. I think that's kind of wrong on a practice game. Kid 3 took a big hit, he went up before he hit the ground. I am on my feet yelling OMG OMG, and in a few curses, and the full words. The people behind me told me that he was up on his feet and ok, as my hands were over my face at that point. 

I spoke to kid 3 immediately after the game and asked if he was ok, he said, all he could think of while he was in the air, before he even landed, was 'please don't do anything embarrassing Alex, I am ok'

Sigh, they have no idea how fragile they are. Or how stressful it is for a mom type figure.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Dave, happy anniversary.
> 
> CW, happy birthday.
> 
> Ladona, happy birthday.
> 
> Hunter, did Hunter sell?
> 
> Stan, I see that it's still up in the air. Are you taking her behavior as something you could reconsider? I kind of feel not right about you selling Stella.
> 
> 
> I to have misgivings but that is based more on its not fair on a horse to chop and change its owners and that may sound like a contradiction on my part as I am moving her on.
> 
> When the young lady arrived as promised I did not get Stella in and work her I left her in the paddock. We walked out Stella walked up to the girl but when I approached she walked away. We spent a couple of minutes catching her. And once the rope was laying over her neck she was fine.
> 
> The lady wants a horse for trekking and general hacking but more important to me she wants the horse for long term which is the kind of home I'm looking for (for the horse not me):lol:.
> 
> She called back this evening and we are collecting Bugs and Smoky and taking her our for a ride on Tuesday. Farm, bush, beach, and road. Chance to get Roslyn back on the horse.
> 
> She has also asked for first refusal should some one else make an offer and has also made enquries with other riders that have been on the same treks and know Stella. So its looking like Stella may have a new home.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-that sounds promising. I am on a horse hunt, but since I will be going to Oregon for a week soon, then back home & out again to So. Cal for a few days, want to wait until I am done w/these planned travels. There is a guy who always has some great horses-which I have liked over the last ten years-I've hoped to be able to buy a horse from him-well, he's in Arizona & the town is on our way to Prescott, which has our nearest Costco. Right now he has 2 geldings-both sound very nice, 1 is gaited & larger, the smaller one sounds ideal, but he is asking a LOT for a grade gelding. I wonder if he would do a package deal-LOL! There are about 4 other horses I've read about & one is only $500, and gaited and a mare. I hate making decisions!

corgi-prior to my last riding partner in So. Cal, I always rode alone-really enjoyed it-I find now that if I want to ride daily-I will have to go out alone, so I need a really well broke, calm horse that will do my bidding & not give any lip. Since I've not done much this past year, I also need to build back my fitness level & sure do not want a fall or injuries-that would put us behind the eight ball again, & I don't want to go there.

This past week has flown by & so much is planned for the next 3 weeks. We picked up a "project" vehicle yesterday-it was not running & we had to winch it up on the trailer. DH got it running once we were home & he was able to bring it off the trailer under it's own power. The "flat" tire was just a broken valve stem. But I've told him that getting our pellet stove hooked up is the FIRST priorty. Our evenings are getting quite cool.

Have a ride planned for this morning-hope it doesn't fizzle out-rain is predicted for today.

Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

AlexS said:


> I spoke to kid 3 immediately after the game and asked if he was ok, he said, all he could think of while he was in the air, before he even landed, was 'please don't do anything embarrassing Alex, I am ok'


That is too funny.



> Sigh, they have no idea how fragile they are. Or how stressful it is for a mom type figure.


Agreed. With my background, I sympathize more with the kids than the Mom over the worrying.

For instance, when our kids were 1 and 3, we used a baby sitter. She was the organist's daughter. She was 13 y/o. We recently went to dinner. Our daughters are now 15 and 13. She was really concerned that they would be ok. GRRRRRR

I reminded her of our 13 y/o sitter (still a friend of ours). I simply stated either she was a terrible parent then or she was being overly protective now. The logic baseball bat worked, this time.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Dave, happy anniversary.
> 
> CW, happy birthday.
> 
> Ladona, happy birthday.
> 
> Hunter, did Hunter sell?
> 
> Stan, I see that it's still up in the air. Are you taking her behavior as something you could reconsider? I kind of feel not right about you selling Stella.
> 
> Koolio - what is your name by the way? Are you ok? And who the heck would have a bad tempered dog in the yard when there are people over? Sorry you were bit, that must have been horrendous, I would be freaking out.
> 
> The kids played Brad's former school at football. Brad is 300lb now, he claims he was 230lb in high school, he never played as he was the smallest kid on the line. It's farming country out there, and they make em big. My kids are skinny but fast. All survived the game, but I was freaking out.
> 
> Kid 3 is Junior Varsity, and it was only a scrimmage, but the other team put some varsity players against our JV team. I think that's kind of wrong on a practice game. Kid 3 took a big hit, he went up before he hit the ground. I am on my feet yelling OMG OMG, and in a few curses, and the full words. The people behind me told me that he was up on his feet and ok, as my hands were over my face at that point.
> 
> I spoke to kid 3 immediately after the game and asked if he was ok, he said, all he could think of while he was in the air, before he even landed, was 'please don't do anything embarrassing Alex, I am ok'
> 
> Sigh, they have no idea how fragile they are. Or how stressful it is for a mom type figure.


Vet check tomorrow and if all goes well he will have a new home. I found a new place to move Scotty to, so am excited about that. Very nice lady and he will be in a field during the day all year long. Trails nearby and its $125 cheaper a month!

Happy birthday to all you birthday people!!!!!


----------



## Koolio

Hunter and Stan- in wish you both the best in finding great new homes for your horses. So far, it sounds very promising. It is always hard to move a horse on, but you also know when it is the right thing to find a better situation for both you and the horse.

Cacowgirl - you too will find a great horse in time. I gotta say, I get a little nostalgic when you mention Prescott as I used to live in Cottowood many years ago. It is such a beautiful part of the world.

Alex - my real name is Tracey. I admire everyone who is sharp enough to keep up with names. The dog who bit me shouldn't have, but he wasn't vicious. I think it was more that the energy was very high with so many dogs there and I surprised him in his own yard. I knew all the other dogs there but him and it was his home. Tough lesson for me and tough lesson for the owner. My hand is quite sore, as he gave it a good crunch, but no sign of infection so far. I am watching it very carefully and keeping it super clean. Unfortunately, DH is out of town again for a week so I cannot even play the poor me card.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

AlexS said:


> Here's the hot German Potato Salad recipe. (it's super sour, like sour kraut, so heads up).
> 
> 
> 6 good sized potatoes (we used red potatoes)
> 6 slices of bacon
> 3/4 cup onion - chopped
> 3/4 cup water
> 2 table spoons flour
> 1-2 table spoon sugar (depending on how sour you like)
> 1 1/2 table spoon sugar
> 1 1/2 tea spoon salt
> dash pepper
> 1/3 cup cider vinegar
> 
> Peel potatoes, boil until just getting soft. Slice thin after cooked.
> Slice then fry bacon, until just getting crispy. Keep fat.
> Saute onions in bacon fat.
> Pour some fat away, if excessive.
> Blend into fat and onions, flour, sugar, salt and pepper.
> Cook on low, stirring until smooth and bubbly. (It doesn't really get smooth, just smoothish).
> Remove from heat, stir in vinegar and water.
> Boil and stir for 1 minute.
> Add potatoes and bacon.
> 
> As we were then serving at a picnic, we just stuck them in a crock pot on low to keep them warm.
> 
> Edit to add - above serves about 6 people, in real life serving size.


Tam made this last night. I really liked it.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## wild old thing

nvr2many said:


> Alex, thank you.
> I am sure he thought there was a reason for it but I really do not think putting her in a strange place (he is camping on the property of the vineyard) and expecting her to stand like a statue is reason to hit her with his file so hard that it left a welt. Then when she was afraid of him and she would move away from him or not hold her foot up to his standards (he will not let a foot down either, he will hang on for the ride and almost fall, not sure he was not drinking) he kicked her twice in the stomach. Picture a 1800 lb gentle giant shaking so bad through her neck and front legs, very sad. I believe that she wanted to do what he wanted but was not sure what it was as he was all over the place. When my husband got back he kicked her again and got in her face with his hammer and my husband said he bopped her with it. I didn't see that part. I was just sick, second guessing everything. I am not against putting an animal in their place when needed but the punishment should fit the crime. If she had tried to bite him or kick him, hell yes get on her and bad!! She didn't even try to defend herself when he was attacking her.
> I don't know, it just didn't seem right to me.
> 
> Oh and she may be in heat. She was peeing and pooping a lot while he was doing her. So he mentioned heat and her not paying attention. She has not seemed to be acting different to me tho.



I don't know if I'm right, I don't have a horse but I'm with you and I will not tolerate an animal being abused. Hitting hard is abuse. That's my take.

What I THINK I'd do is either mention it at the moment becuase I tend to see red if something like that happens to any animal - getting physical like that isn't something I can handle watching. So I probably would have run over and asked what in hell was going on?

The way I see it is you've left room to discuss the incident with him - asking why he felt it was necessary to strike your horse so forcefully. No need to go into it, unless he denies it. Then you might remind him there were welts, horse was trembling, etc. I'd ask why. And if he didn't have a legitimate reason I'd give him hell and tell him his services will no longer be used. Hit him back in his pocketbook. 

I may be out of line. I don't know. But that;s my gut.


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning my friends 
yesterday I had an awesome birthday with my family 
We went to dinner at the Old Spaghetti Factory 
its my birthday today I am 50


----------



## Becka

Ok, my horses are SAINTS!!!!!!!! God how I do love them dearly, and they must love me back after the beating they just took,,,,:-o~!!!!!!!! 
I would dearly love to learn English riding.........my horses would dearly love me to figure it out also im sure of that. 

So, today I go saddle my lovely Koda,,,,shes very experienced in English riding. Dressage, jumping all that good stuff that goes with it. I would love to show her again. So on goes the WIntec 2000, I itnhk I need a bigger one. On goes the bridle and and then on goes me :wink: I love riding. Sit nice and straight but relaxed, hands in what I THINK is the right position, heels down walk walk walk,,,,niiiiiiiiice ride so far,,,,,,hmmmmmm, we went up a little hill and she walked funny,,,,yup,,,,shes lame. Ok, back to the barn. Stone bruise on her right front foot. Give her some time to heal up, that ok, ill take my other one out. He is not schooled at all, hes just fun,,,but hes also like riding a pumpkin down the road BUMPY,,lol. Heres the issue,,,,THANK GOD no one was watching me ride today, I went down by the water where you cant see over the knoll,,,,:wink:. Walking was a charm, a breeze,,,,eeeeeeeeaaaaasssssyyyyyy, well if im doing it right it is. Lets do a little trot,,,,,,,tried seated trot,,,,,hmmmmmmm a better bra is much needed for that. SOOOOOOOO I did ,,,,lol,,,,, I tried to post,,,it was more like popping im sure it resembled popping corn actualy. GOOD LORD,,,,,stop the poor horse get him turned around. Stand for aminute, we both collect ourselves and we,,or should I say I try aain, hes got the trot down pat,,me on the other hand oh dear,,,,:shock:. Posting,,,,do I do it with my feet and legs or do I use my thighs???? I tried both,,,,neither worked for me,,,,,well, one of the times I did it I think I actualy did it. I can post in my western saddle,,,but NOT in my english....needless to say BOTH of my horses were saints. We stoppped and started several times, its almost like they were very understanding and knew I didnt have a clue. I will be taking lessons soon, just waiiting for the trainer to name a date. ANYONE out there self taught????? Any suggestions,,,,lol,,,,, ill keep trying each day until I get smooth but my horses may not like to see me coming,,,no more than a half hour at a time I guess while I learn. 


 have a sweet day everyone!!!!!

Becka


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Vet check tomorrow and if all goes well he will have a new home. I found a new place to move Scotty to, so am excited about that. Very nice lady and he will be in a field during the day all year long. Trails nearby and its $125 cheaper a month!
> 
> Happy birthday to all you birthday people!!!!!



Hunter where are you moving Scotty too? 
cheaper is good 

Thank you for the Birthday wishes


----------



## wild old thing

BIRTHDAY PEOPLE!! Happy Birthday!

And congratulations to all of you having anniversaries. Living my own marriage I know these days are milestones. 

But I'm really bad and forget all that stuff now..I have to set up reminders on my computer and devices and whatnot with ringing bells and threatening emails because the truth is I just don't much care about those kinds of days and I don't know why. I feel totally disconnected and have to force myself, like washing my hands before dinner..I remind myself that it's healthier and it's about being civilized. I think were I an old timey all alone frontier woman, I'd be one of those total hermit messes...smelly, uncouth and living in the barn. 

I do like gifts, though so there's hope. I can be bought. 

LOVE the mass trecks!! They look like crazy fun. 

When I first started riding, I'd giggle when I asked for a canter. I couldn't help it....the movement made me giggle like a schoolgirl. I think if I were in something like that, the same thing would happen initially. I'd look around and giggle and ride and giggle some more. That many horses would be more than my old addled brain could process with any dignity.

How is it I sign out and I STILL lose carrots??? What kind of carrot scam are these internetting pikers running here!????!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Yesterday we went out for dinner 
I got a bottle of wine, wine glasses, a mug with some candy, 2 gift cards
a day out with my sister and a day out with my daughter


----------



## Koolio

What's up with me and dogs this weekend? I have been bitten twice in two days!

This morning I rode my motorcycle out to my friends acreage for coffee. As I was riding up her driveway, her two dogs were out in the yard. No big deal as they both know me well. Her wolfhound x sheepdog came running at me barking, so I quietly stopped along the side of her driveway to say hi and make sure I didn't run over him. He grabbed me by the ankle and pulled me and the bike right over! Luckily I was wearing high motorcycle boots that protected my ankle so he didn't hurt me, but he did give me quite a scare. At that point my friend had come out and called him off, then helped me get me and my bike up off the ground. I have ridden to her house many times before and never had an issue, so I don't know what happened today.

Needless to say, I am now pretty nervous around other people's dogs. I have never been afraid before but then I have never been bit or even threatened before now. Two bites in two days by two different dogs has changed that.


----------



## Celeste

Becka said:


> Lets do a little trot,,,,,,,tried seated trot,,,,,hmmmmmmm a better bra is much needed for that. SOOOOOOOO I did ,,,,lol,,,,, I tried to post,,,it was more like popping im sure it resembled popping corn actualy. GOOD LORD,,,,,stop the poor horse get him turned around. Stand for aminute, we both collect ourselves and we,,or should I say I try aain, hes got the trot down pat,,me on the other hand oh dear,,,,:shock:. Posting,,,,do I do it with my feet and legs or do I use my thighs???? I tried both,,,,neither worked for me,,,,,well, one of the times I did it I think I actualy did it.
> Becka


I have had plenty of lessons, but I have never had a teacher that could offer a solution to the boob issue and a sitting trot. Bouncy trots = bouncy boobs. I'm not sure they make a bra that will stop it with some horses...............


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Needless to say, I am now pretty nervous around other people's dogs. I have never been afraid before but then I have never been bit or even threatened before now. Two bites in two days by two different dogs has changed that.


Wow, that's a run of bad luck.


----------



## corgi

Koolio, that is CRAZY! Glad you were not hurt today. Please keep an eye on the bite from yesterday. They can get infected very easily.!

Alex, your story about the football game made me laugh. I bet deep down, your kids love that you worry so much about their well being. They probably haven't experienced much of that.

Hunter and Stan, things sound promising! 

Becka, I was giggling as I was reading your story of your ride!

Today I put Isabella in the round pen and put a bareback pad on her and a neck rope and decided to go for it! Hubby took video of it. I am so proud of Izzy. I know I have a lot of work to do to get my body to give her the cues she needs to turn but it went really well.

After watching this video, I have vowed to stop wearing my oldest, biggest, tee shirts when riding. So not flattering!! 






The barn owner took this pic of hubby and I before we headed out on the trails today!

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Country Woman

this is what I got from Marc for my birthday


----------



## Country Woman

here are some gifts from my family


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-that sure sounds like a fun birthday! Wine, dinner out, gift cards-woo-hoo!

corgi-the bridle less steering is coming along great-good for you.

Tracey-how terrifying to have such a big dog take you down. Was it a helmet or something?

I had a nice ride this morning before the rain started here. But the mare is a bit barn sour, & she stumbled quite a bit. I have 2 places that I would like to go look at their horses. One I've watched him sell wonderful horses for over 10 years, but I'm a lot closer now, & the other place has some horses their kids are tired of. All the horses sound great, nobody is giving them away! They are budget busters & sound firm on their prices. I've always had horses that didn't cost much initially, so this is a BIG adjustment for me.

Time to go start dinner-the main dish is just a reheat, so I'll spend time on making the salad-made the blue cheese dressing yesterday-I'll remember the rolls tonight!

We have had rain most of the day since I got home from the ride. A nice gentle rain.


----------



## Eole

Many celebrations! Happy Birthday/anniversary everyone. CW, that was a nice birthday!
Koolio, take care of that bite on your hand. Soaking is the best way for puncture wounds. Dakin solution works well: 1tablespoon Javel (5%) in 4 cups of water. If it gets swollen, more painful and red, seek medical advice...

Becka: that was funny! Our horses are so forgiving indeed. My mare is always my "guinea pig" when trying new stuff, poor thing. Keep it up, posting trot is easy, just follow the motion and let is push you up. You'll get it, no doubt.

Corgi, what do you ride your horse with: Is it a side-pull or just a rope halter?

Family and neighbours came today to help "un-build" the hay shed. We had a pot-luck bbq to feed everyone, that was fun. Now I'm getting ready for adventure with my mare. I'm driving to a trailhead tomorrow, found a place to stable her overnight. I'll camp in their pasture. I'll be riding the next day. Those trails are supposed to be great. I'll keep you posted when I'm back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Lots of happy birthdays and happy anniversiries!!!!

Alex, your story made me literally LOL.

Koolio, how scary! I live in town so,I walk my dog on the streets a lot. We've been attacked by other people's dogs at least three times. They will come running out and pounce ride on my dog and grab for,her throat. I've been known to kick a large st, Bernard off my dog. You are never the same after that! :-x. Neither is my dog....I can't trust her around other dogs. She's turned aggressive , not to humans thank goodness. Hoping your,bite is OK.

CCG, I spent a good three or more months searching for a horse before I found JayJay.. It's worth the wait.

Corgi, love the bareback riding.m wish I could do something like that!! Bravo!

Had another beautiful morning for a ride. Amazing how Jay isn't fazed by vehicles. We came walking up a hill and Around a tree were two huge backhoes. They were never there before. He saw them before me, but just looked and walked on! 

Well clothes are ironed, lunch packed, book bag filled....I'm ready to rumble tomorrow!! . DH even bought me flowers to,put in my room!!

Here is a pic from this morning...my last morning as I know it...with my two lovelys.:wink: don't they look super excited about the photo op? Hahaha. 

Have a good night all.


----------



## Celeste

In my state, if you are bitten by a dog, the dog has to be quarantined for 10 days to be sure it didn't have rabies. Were those dogs vaccinated?


----------



## Country Woman

Here in Surrey BC where I live if a dog bites a dog or human it gets put down


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> In my state, if you are bitten by a dog, the dog has to be quarantined for 10 days to be sure it didn't have rabies. Were those dogs vaccinated?


Yes, both dogs are up to date on their vaccinations and in excellent health. Only the one dog broke the skin. The other got my armoured leather boot.

I got out for a short ride tonight, but didn't go far as my hand swelled uncomfortably. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

NickerMaker - good luck on your first day back at school tomorrow!


----------



## Country Woman

Koolio said:


> What's up with me and dogs this weekend? I have been bitten twice in two days!
> 
> This morning I rode my motorcycle out to my friends acreage for coffee. As I was riding up her driveway, her two dogs were out in the yard. No big deal as they both know me well. Her wolfhound x sheepdog came running at me barking, so I quietly stopped along the side of her driveway to say hi and make sure I didn't run over him. He grabbed me by the ankle and pulled me and the bike right over! Luckily I was wearing high motorcycle boots that protected my ankle so he didn't hurt me, but he did give me quite a scare. At that point my friend had come out and called him off, then helped me get me and my bike up off the ground. I have ridden to her house many times before and never had an issue, so I don't know what happened today.
> 
> Needless to say, I am now pretty nervous around other people's dogs. I have never been afraid before but then I have never been bit or even threatened before now. Two bites in two days by two different dogs has changed that.


Koolio I am sorry you got bitten twice 
that sucks


----------



## AlexS

Stan and Hunter, sounds like the horse sales are all but done. Good news for both of you.

Tracey, I am sure that hurt a lot. Glad it seems to be healing well though and you are keeping a close eye on it. 
OMG!!! Can't believe it happened again!!! (added as I am reading through and catching up) I'd guess the dog was freaked out by your gear and the bike. You really are having rotten luck. 
I didn't know you rode, what do you have? I used to have an SV650 but sold it when I started fostering, as I just don't have the time. Thank goodness for your boots. Is your bike ok? 
Even though they are current on shots, it's an open wound and can infect like any other. Just keep an eye on it, and rest and ice if you can. 

Welcome Dave. The dish isn't for me, I don't care for sour things, but hubby liked it. 

CW, glad you enjoyed your birthday! Happy birthday again. 

Becka, agree with Celeste about the boobs, a good sports bra can help, or I have friends who are larger than I and they double bra when they ride. 

About posting, I had to do it from my chair, as I don't really give it any thought, I use my thighs to push myself up. Yes I was just posting in my living room, from my computer chair. LOL. 



Ladona, impressive video. Well done. There's nothing wrong with a big comfortable t shirt, we all have em.


The 3 longer term kids start school tomorrow (praise the Lord!!), new guy is going to be going to the alternative school and that doesn't start for a week yet. Deep breathes, I am nearly there, they will all be in school soon. This summer has lasted a lifetime. 

New guy is doing fine, but heck he's annoying, he does not stop talking and asking me questions. Sometimes I wonder how he is managing to breathe while getting out so many words. I have been thinking if I give him the attention he needs that he will calm. But today I snapped. We were at a minor leagues baseball game, the Reading Phillies, the Phillies pitcher Halladay was supposed to be there, so it was sold out. As it was he was called back to the Phillies and played for them, as they had an insane 18 innings game last night. 
We were fighting to get through the crowd, because you know people just stand and block the way. We are having a really hard time finding seats, and sneaking through the crowd in single file. He's behind me and it's just an endless amount of questions. His final one, was 'what is the announcer saying, is he announcing birthdays'. I stopped, stopping all the people behind us, turned to him and said 'I can't hear anything but your endless questions, if you stopped talking you would hear what he is saying, as you have ears the same as I do'. 
He did stop, and the peace lasted about 10 minutes. 

One more week until he is in school. Brad said this morning at 8.30, he set off his door alarm. (We are required to alarm their rooms so we know where they are, it goes off when the door opens). Apparently he went to our bedroom door and was calling my name through the door. I slept through it, but Brad asked what he wanted, apparently he just wanted to know if we were awake yet. 
He was told to get his rear end back in his bed.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I have had plenty of lessons, but I have never had a teacher that could offer a solution to the boob issue and a sitting trot. Bouncy trots = bouncy boobs. I'm not sure they make a bra that will stop it with some horses...............


I know its a family show and the younger ones under 50 would not see my sence of humour. However I will add my pennys worth and offer an exercise that helped me reduce the size of my man boobs to the point they no longer bounced around under my tee shirt.

I know its a shock to hear but as one ages gravety takes over and all things point to the floor. That is of course unless you are riding a horse trying to rise to the trot and getting wacked in the eye buy and apendix one did not have at fourty.

Get two five pound potato sacks one in each hand arms out stretched from your sides. Now lower and raise them from pointing south to east and west. Be carfull as 5 pound potato sacks will get heavy after a while and you don't want to strain anything.

After a week and when you are feeling confident get 20 pound potato sacks and repeat the exercises. By now you will start to feel the burn in the chest muscles. As your strength improves increase the size the aim is to be able to lift a 100 pounds potato sack in each arm. I know that sounds impossible but take it from me, it is achievable even at your age. I can lift a 100 pounds potato sack in each hand and my chest measurements have grown but the boobs have tightened up.
My next goal is to put a potato in each sack.


Cheers all.


----------



## AlexS

Laugh Stan, you are so unique. How does your wife cope?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Laugh Stan, you are so unique. How does your wife cope?


With difficulty:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> With difficulty:lol:


If I could buy her a beverage of her choice, I would.


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday to all the past and upcomings.

Tracey, sorry you got bitten, but you looked so delicious to them. I would suspect they were both males too, hmm? Hope the hand heals quickly and I'm with Alex as to the meaning of the name Koolio. Do tell please.

For all those with bouncing issues; I'll consult with my colleague Stan, but I'm sure he will agree. If you will all post or send us videos of your different levels of bounce then we will attempt to come up with ideas on how to remedy it for you. Just realize you may have to post multiple videos from different angles so that we may have the most informed abilities to find ideas for you all. Thanks in advance


Nicker, the horses look great as do you, hun.


Alex, I can only imagine you distracting that boy from avoiding the hit in the first place. Here he comes around the corner of the line and sees this big guy barreling down on him and instead of thinking of the proper juke to avoid the contact, he's thinking "Oh lord, I know Alex is in the process of standing up right now and about to start shouting something that is going to be to be repeated to me in the locker room for the next week. Will you please have her slip on the bleacher just enough to BAM!!!!!!! he just got hit,,,,:lol:


Stan and Sandi,, I bid you good luck on rehoming your horses and finding the replacements. Sandi, it sounds like you found a good residence for your find.


I'm sure there are a few other posts that I missed or forgotten from the weekend and apologize.

Misty(my 3rd daughter who just moved down here from Ms. again) helped me finish the electric fence over the weekend. We got it hot and found the ground fault. Turned the horses out on the new pasture and they are in heaven.
Here is the fence line we put up for the new pasture.










I trimmed on a couple of the horses hooves yesterday after church then had the girls bathe all 6. While we left them in the stalls to dry we went in the house to rest and cool off before going back out to give the babies a ride on Doc and Trusty.

We took most of the pics with the camera so I'll get those emailed to me later this morning then post for your viewing pleasure. For now I did get this one snapped for me on my phone.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you are being bad. Videos................

lol......


----------



## wild old thing

Celeste said:


> I have had plenty of lessons, but I have never had a teacher that could offer a solution to the boob issue and a sitting trot. Bouncy trots = bouncy boobs. I'm not sure they make a bra that will stop it with some horses...............


I can speak to this with authority. 

_(Gentlemen, I am giving you fair warning - you will consider the following TMI with not a hint of prurient content.)_

Before I found my brands I would use two bras and create my own sports bra - the under bra a very snug stretch material, very supportive no underwire bra and then another similar but this one underwire bra. Both good quality bras, the more coverage the better. 

Now I wear a bra called Moving Comfort - a very high quality sports bra and fairly reasonably priced at about $30 or so on amazon. But they do offer different models. I like the MAIA because it's full coverage. 


Another I like is the Lunaire Coolmax Underwire Sportsbra. Both bras are full coverage and underwire and both are solid support. When they are the perfect fit, the puppies stay put, safe, unjostled, neat and sweet and perfectly comfortable.

Both bras stand up to the CrazyLegs Teddy Trot, which is a rattle your teeth trot with bonus bobble bounce.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I went through this pain-was always large, but w/a menopause weight gain, it was unbearable-it even hurt to walk-so had a reduction done, still wear a D/C cup, & really watch my weight, but I even occasionally wear only a regular bra to ride. Life is better-for you gals that are lucky enough to be "fried eggs" Rejoice! I don't understand why anybody would ever want to be made larger-it's just a pain in the back & shoulders. Clothes fit much better when smaller also.


----------



## Koolio

Alex - cool that you ride bikes too. The SV is a nice machine. I ride a dual sport (BMW 650gs twin). It sounds like the new kid is settling in but craves lots of attention. Hopefully school will give him a little extra mental stimulation. My guess its that he's really smart! Hopefully you and school can channel his energy and intelligence to do some great things!

Stan - your post about boob exercises made me think of an episode of The Gong Show I watched when I was a kid (loooong time ago) where a group of shirtless old guys did an act where they lifted their pectoral muscles alternately to a musical tune. I never could figure out how you guys can do that. LOL! 

Unfortunately, I cannot offer anything on the bouncing boob issue as my training bra still does the trick... :-(

Roadyy - your fence is looking good! The horses must be loving it. To answer your question, Koolio is my horses name. He is registered as Kool Rain and came with the name Koolio. At first, I hated it, but he's such a suave (and a little vain) gentleman with the ladies I started calling him Koolio Julio (after Julio Iglesias), and I guess Koolio just stuck.

It looks like rain today and I'm off to school this morning to get keys for my new classroom and start settling in. Now I really feel summer is over and I must truly get my head back into work. I am looking forward to meeting a new group of kids and getting back to a routine. I have also missed the energy that being in a school brings and hope it will be a great year.

Have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm I will have to check into these bras as this has been an ongoing issue BUT Scotty has such a smooth trot it makes things a lot better.

Vet exam today cross what ever you got!


----------



## corgi

Eole said:


> Corgi, what do you ride your horse with: Is it a side-pull or just a rope .


It is a bitless rope halter! I met this trainer at a horse expo (Scott Purdum) and he makes and sells these. They are a basic rope halter that has rings to hooks reins to. I love them! I have a neon green one and a bright blue one.

Here is the website:

Advantage Horsemanship

Being a retired polo pony, Isabella tends to grab onto a bit and run with it. She respects the rope halter so much better. I have been able to stop one of her spooky bolts in two or three strides! Won't ever ride her in a bit again.

Now, hubby bought one for his TWH and he hates it. Scuffy does not respect it at all and hubby doesn't feel like he has as much control. So, different strokes, for different folks!:lol:


----------



## wild old thing

Koolio said:


> What's up with me and dogs this weekend? I have been bitten twice in two days!


Koolio, big OUCH!! Im gonna venture a guess and say full moon blue moon crazies. That IS scary. I'm glad only one broke skin but even that rattles - hope you're okay. 

Corgi (Ladonna?), you're cute as a button even in a baggy shirt and you're riding bridleless! woo hoo!

CW, that is an adorable gift. 

Very sweet birthday party. It's plain to see you are very loved plus you made out like a bandit! Happy Birthday Festival! 

(In spite of my curmudgeonry re; birthdays, holidays, etc, on occasion we do Birthday Festival which can last a week or more and is about extended pulling rank over movie choices and tv etc and family coming over.....) 

Alex, great post. Poor last kid - he sounds like a lonely kid AND a nervous wreck. With endless prattering he's going to stick his foot right in his mouth. No wonder he said what he said to his last fosters - no internal editing skills. Just telling him when to pipe down and use his ears is a good thing. I hope he learns. The other kids will teach him too. 

Cacowgirl sounds like a great dinner because me - that's my favorite - I love leftovers and salad and you make rolls? oh YUM! Plus any time you don't have to cook a full meal is a big bonus! 

Eole...lucky girl! Looking forward to reading the updates. Isn't this is the best time of year? It's like time to get in your licks before the cold comes. I'm loving the weather here. 

Stan, you're very funny! I like your stella blog a lot - particularly all of it  but that one trek picture with the little girl and her mini and how she tells him he's a BIG horse and when they climb that he's a MOUNTAIN HORSE and she's a MOUNTAIN RIDER. That got right to me! (sigh)

Rick, your family is adorable - the kid in the front is a hoot - is that a binky with all that attitude? That is too funny! congrats on the fence. It looks very straight I am duly impressed. Makes me glad someone knows how to do things like that because sinking posts has not proven to be the forte of hubbins or myself and in this world someone has to create some order! 

To all you teachers - have a good first day back! wishing for smooth sailing for you all. 

I am very annoyed that the links here don't work! Is everyone on vacation??? 

From almost three dozen, I'm DOWN TO ONE CARROT YOU PIKERS!!


----------



## Country Woman

nice to be here again
we went to Fort Langley for my birthday 
we had a lovely time


----------



## Roadyy

Cynthia, if you look close in that fence line pic you will see how I was able to get it so straight. There are two strands of pull string(orange) running along with the hot wire. I put one high and one low as to help with leveling them in a straight line. 

Yes, that is a pa'e as he calls it and refuses to go long without it due to his mother's lack of try. lol He is a mess as the middle grandson in age right now. That is his mother in the pic and she is 5 months along with his sibling. She goes tomorrow to find out what it is even though we have all told her it is a girl since she is carrying low.


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations with the up coming baby


----------



## Roadyy

Whats one more in my already crowded house, right? lol


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hmmm I will have to check into these bras as this has been an ongoing issue BUT Scotty has such a smooth trot it makes things a lot better.
> 
> Vet exam today cross what ever you got!


Will keep my fingers crossed for you Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

lots of love Rick


----------



## AlexS

Congratulations on the new upcoming addition Rick. 
And you made me laugh with explaining what kid 3 was thinking when he got hit. I think you are probably right. 

Nice bike Tracey, if I were to get another, that would be on the list of bikes I would consider. I love twins. 
How's your hand?


----------



## Becka

Hi all!

Celeste, I would dearly love ot stop the BOUNCING, im sure BF would enjoy watching but I try to do this alone for alittle while. Ya know, I dont want to embarass the horses:wink:. Even a little jiggle would be ok,,,,,I think I left jiggle behind for bounce when I went from diapers to undies:shock:. 

Stan, Im already doing the potatoe sacks, 2, attached to the front,,im guessing 20lbs each,,,,. Id even give the wonder bra a good run for its money. 

Eole, I think I was going down when they came UP,,,,what a mess it was. Its amazing how carrots make em feel better lol.

I love riding I really do, and I really want to learn this style,,,,but its some amount of work for someone whose always been western a western trail rider.

I was soooooooo excited to get home today because I was going to take Atlas out (gelding) and practice some more,,,YAY me,,,,not so sure how he would have felt, lol. BUT lo and behold, MIL, FIL, BIL and wife are here in our large parking area cutting and splitting their fire wood for the season. BILs wife is with MIL in the camper they have here for the summer overlooking the lake and the exact spot id be riding. Im guessing it would take em all of 10 seconds to bail into their golf cart and come down and watch me ride, pop, flop, post,,,,on my poor horse which would make things all the more bad for,,,,,,errrr, the horse,,,Atlas,,,,lol. So, ill wait till everyone goes home and then take him down later this evening after I feed the calves. I only need a half hour so I can squeeze it in around evening chores. 


I will have to try the 2 bra thing. Ones bad enough,,,but if its the difference between bounce , jiggle and dignity,,**** dignity ya,,,,that funny ,,,,,,,then ill try it.


k, im off the Guineas are squaking up a storm which means somethings out there that shouldnt be. Later all.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone nice to see you all again


----------



## tjtalon

Just ran thru posts; a million,my fault for not checking in for a week! Am I right, Rick? New incoming baby?? Congratulations!!

Answers to things: Alex, I can't extend a card to the lady that fell. I could get in deep s... for even discussing the residents. But I will say: learned she's alive,a blood clot in brain likely led to the fall (& explains the copious blood). Thank you for caring..

Nicker: LOL! I love the goats, & goat/kitty pic made me laugh. What a zoo you have. Much good thoughts on going into the school year. (&..old people standing in your way...that's what they do. They have no clue. Going around them is the only recourse.)

Thank you Sherry for the Depression Bread recipe search! I wrote down you rpost so can find it again.

Cynthia: I've done the Famous Accident thing here before, of course, but here it is, since you asked, & will try to be brief: I was having trouble w/fear on a canter,couldn't do it. A friend at the time said she would teach me @ her place. Got on her 16 1/2 hand cow pony, which had no business being on. We were fine, walk/trot,guiding around poles. A road worker ran into my friend's yard waving pamphlets re paving her road. Horse freaked. I knew enough to try & circle him & get control of his feet (knew head was gone). He thrusted towards the fence. Knew jumping the fence was gonna kill me. Had lost my balance. Got out of the stirrups & bailed on a spin (cow pony, spun really fast!). He went to jump the fence; I tried to roll out of his way, but back hoof got me. He got (I learned later) a a bad abrasion from the girth strap when he jumped. I got my pelvis broken on both sides, a few broken ribs, & a broken ankle.


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, glad to give you a snort at his thinking process. haha

Becka, hope you are able to get a ride in this evening and that it wasn't anything serious the foul were getting noisy about.


Here are a few more pics from yesterday afternoon.



































































Here is Jems shaking her head at our riding attire....


----------



## tjtalon

Cynthia: the above was 9 yrs ago. I went into hiatus & depression. That's over.

My Monday @ SkyView today: 98% of pens were doubled, couldn't be mucked yesterday (the lady who comes on Sunday has shoulder issues). So, I was there @ 730 a, & plugged along till almost 10. Got 'em all done 'tho! Very hot today, kept filling up my hat w/water & dumping it on myself. Whew.. Janice was late out to feed, so had an interesting time w/all the horses thinking I had hay, but no one got out. Had to holler @ a few, & do the arm-waving thing. Only Fire was tricky, but he likes to try & trick me anyway. 

Then I helped Janice distribute the grain pans. Starting to know a bit what goes to who. She said I could have a lesson if I wanted to. Actually, I was iffy, being drenched in sweat & pooped (so to speak), but wanted to get on. So, asked for a get-on w/no new information, just to get on. Told Janice I wanted to just feel the movement, keep my eyes up, handle the reins & my hands. So, that's what happened.

Had a "play" while. Tommy bareback, worked on the above. Got him into a fast walk. Janice sat outside the roundpen, to give me space to work on my own (it gets frustrating sometimes, as Tommy wants to turn & go to Human Lead Mare, so I have to counteract that action while trying to do what I need to be doing). Did good. Wasn't on long, but long enough. Janice said I'm sitting much better, &...

Next Monday I may get to be on a saddle on Tommy!! Yay! Janice said she has to find one that fits him, since can't use the owner's equipment. This means she thinks I've learned to seat enough to not use the saddle for balance. This is so cool..

After I put Tommy back in his pen, w/the cookies (yes, I did it) in my hat then into his grain pan (all this is grooming before/after, 'figged that goes w/out saying) I helped Janice let all the horse out to pasture. It's so cool to see them all OUT. Had to laugh @ Janice's Callie 'tho; she went into Bailey's pen (since pens down), & the gate swung closed. Had to re-free her.she was standing, looking @ the gate like "Dang, I KNOW I just came in here!"

Getting to know all these guys....alot of them are just plain funny..!


----------



## Country Woman

Nice pictures Rick of your family lovely horses too 

nice to be here again


----------



## tjtalon

I LOVE these pics of Rick's babies on the horses..


----------



## tjtalon

Am lucky..btw women...a sports bra is enough, since "mid-sized", It's all I ever where, for anything. Can't stand "traditional" bras, they're a joke. I feel for the bigger girls, that's gotta be a real daily hassle.


----------



## tjtalon

Country Woman! Happy Birthday, I love the Breyer gift from your husband. I have 3 Breyers; the Gypsy Vanner is my "Stable Horse" w/my long-term project, built to scale for him. A couple of people have asked me "what you gonna do w/that when it's finished?" No good answer. I think it's a tinker-forever-project. For me, it's the doing on it, not the outcome.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Cacowgirl said:


> I went through this pain-was always large, but w/a menopause weight gain, it was unbearable-it even hurt to walk-so had a reduction done, still wear a D/C cup, & really watch my weight, but I even occasionally wear only a regular bra to ride. Life is better-for you gals that are lucky enough to be "fried eggs" Rejoice! I don't understand why anybody would ever want to be made larger-it's just a pain in the back & shoulders. Clothes fit much better when smaller also.


...cause you always want...what you can't have....I for one never have to,worry about the extra bounce.... NOT a good look for a bathing suit. Hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!! 

Well....I survived the first day of Third grade!!! And I'm still awake at 9:30! :lol:

I have 23 kids. A couple squirrelly ones...but they'll come around to my wAy of thinking soon. :wink:

Gosh, third grade is such a huge transition. We have to learn to walk to the restroom And use it 'in mass', we had to talk about walking down the steps one at a time....we had a birthday, a bee sting, and a ball of a time. There is just so much to learn about being a 8 year old human! Hahaha

Went to the barn after...didn't think I'd stay long I was pooped! But once I saw my two, I was filled with energy.. I played with Jay. Did several ground work things. He seems to have missed me this morning. I had to change my clothes out in their lean too. Both horses kept doing 'drive bys' seeing what in the heck I was doing.:rofl: then I went out to sit on the giant spool to out my socks and boots on....Jay followed me and just stood real close.....turn her head to see what I was doing, I pet his neck, he'd close his eyes....finally he walked behind me, put his muzzle on my neck and blew out warm air....and walked away!thats the second time he's done that...I wonder what it means.

Great pictures Roaddy!! That little grandson with the Binky is so cute!!

TJ, I have to say, that is the first time I read your story...I've always wondered, but didn't want to ask. Wow!!THAT is quite an accident! I bet breaking you pelvis layed you up for quite some time!! Did it heal back normally? Really, no bones do....you always know it's there. I feel your pain.:wink:

Becka, hope your posting went well. I used to place my English saddle on the saddle rack and practice like that! You don't have the horses umph to help you get up,there, but it strenghtens your thighs. I was always taught to post using your legs, not stirrups....the goal to post wo stirrups...which is REALLY hard!! :lol:

Well, need to get some shut eye...lots to learn tomorrow. Good luck Koolio! Hope you keep that excitement....and thanks for all the well wishes!

Oh, here's a pic from tonight. This is my beer can bag...a toture device:lol: no really we dragged it and made him carry the Clangy things around. Loud things don't seem to faze him.

Talk later!


----------



## Celeste

People are always talking about bailing off of a horse. I have been stomped, kicked, reared up with, bucked, bucked off, run away with, fallen off, bitten, stomped on, and slobbered on, but I have never voluntarily jumped off of a moving horse. If I do, I know I'm gonna get hurt. If I stay on, maybe I'll get him calmed down and stop him. I am WAY too chicken to jump unless he is just right at the edge of a cliff; then I might take my chances with the horse. I am a major chicken about jumping off. If my horse goes psycho, I'm hanging on.


----------



## Country Woman

I too have been stomped on, kicked, bitten, thrown
rolled on yes by a pony


----------



## Celeste

Country Woman said:


> I too have been stomped on, kicked, bitten, thrown
> rolled on yes by a pony


I forgot to mention rolled on. :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

I also got dragged not fun


----------



## AlexS

I've only ever been bitten once and fallen off three times, however I wouldn't bail off a horse either, unless we were about to fall off a cliff as you said Celeste, or cross a major freeway. I believe that if I got on the horse, it's my job to bring them back under control and to safety.


----------



## Stan

Well alot has happend in a few days post wise.

Nice photos Rick and I do support his request for video. Us men do tend to analise things befor we come up with a solution. 

As for bailing from a horse I have had to Bail and no injuries.

The potato sack exercise 20 pound:shock:

A few photos of todays ride 
And we start off with the wooly mamouth Bugs He was a little p---k today but managable it was a good ride







Stella Smokey with SWMBO walking away and Stella







Final shot is Stella and her new owner Stella did not put a foot wrong. We walked out for a couple of hours over the farm so she could get a good feel for her, however she wanted a bit, it made her feel more in control Stella would have been fine bitless. After we cleaned them up and turned them out the buyer wanted a couple of photos so out into the paddock we went. Stella walked up to her, nose to nose than walked down to me and stood cheek to cheek. She has not done that in a long long time. I'm sure they know however I will have her for two more weeks then its delivery. There is a good ending Stella is going to a young lady who wqants her for ever horse and does not believe in moving them around.She also attends the same treks so there will be contact.


----------



## AlexS

Congrats Stan, that's wonderful. Glad that you found the ideal home for her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Country Woman said:


> I too have been stomped on, kicked, bitten, thrown
> rolled on yes by a pony


Ok, but who has been fell upon??? :shock:

Yep, when I was around 16/17 my QH and I were out on a normal trail, one we've been on a lot. The next thing I know I I am on the ground and the horse is scrambling to her feet, and takes OFF!!

That was the on e and ONLY time i didn't wear boots to ride, and with only having sneakers on, her body weight cruised my foot....I had to walk home....:-|:shock:

I could go a shorter distance to moms, or follow the horse ( as she left me behid:evil 2 miles to dads.....I followed the horse! I limped, crawled, cried, found a stick to use to walk with(still have it!),,,,,wouldn't it figure that day no one came down the road!

I still to this day don't know what caused her to fall.


----------



## Roadyy

When we lived in Ms. I had my wife on our 7 yr old sorrel mare that she loved riding while I was on my Leopard/Appaloosa/Arabian. We had friends and family all around as usual taking turns riding with us. All of a sudden Sugar(sorrel) starts backing up with my wife trying to get her to stop by giving her forward cues. Nothing worked and they backed right into the passenger rear quarter panel of MIL's car, reared straight up and over the trunk, pinning wife's leg between back of car and horse's body as they rolled off the back. Wife's thigh swelled up like she was 8 months pregnant in the leg. Nothing broken on either of them and took her about 3 months to heal. She got back on Sugar and rode her around the pasture 2 laps, climbed off took everything off Sugar and hasn't been back on a horse since.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-So happy you found a good owner & home for Stella-nice you will be able to see her on occasion, too. 

I've been bitten, fallen off, bucked off, dragged, etc. Been a hurting unit after some falls, lost time from work, but never broken anything-thank heavens. Don't want to start now. My safety is my top priorty on my current horse hunt. I know which horse I want to call about, & while he is cute, (like a tank) can't say he is a beauty, but I've had the "pretty" horses, some were traffic stoppers, but now, well into my 60's & there isn't any traffic out here-who cares? And I know once I fall in love w/him, he will be absolutely gorgeous in my eyes.

We have replaced some parts in the Jeep we bought Saturday-got the new title to it-paid for five years' registration (only $67) and have it on the insurance also. It's running better, but not road-worthy yet.

I am taking the two kitties in to get fixed this morning, & will stay in town until I can bring them home. 

The salad I made for dinner was so filling-I didn't have to fix anything else! I had strawberries & kiwis in it along w/orange bell pepper, English cucumber, greens, spinach, tomatoe & avocado. Still using the Blue Cheese dressing I made, & I also add some seasonings. Lots of time to chop everything, but so worthwhile.

We picked out the tile to put under the wood stove-a 6" by 24" inch tile, that looks like wood, light in color-it's really going to look nice! Had a big downpour after we got home yesterday-some of the thunder rocked the house, but afterwards we had a double rainbow! And our power didn't go out-yayy!

The days are flying by now, & soon I'll be driving to the airport so I can visit w/my sister for a week, then home for a few hours & off to S. Cal to visit friends w/DH & go to the L. A. Co. Fair. Then find my horse!

Sounds like there are lots of changes for many of us right now & we'll be in fall officially soon, then the busy winter season-are we ready?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-that was a terrible experience for your wife. I can understand not wanting to get on a horse again.


----------



## Roadyy

What kind of Jeep do y'all have?

She had her back surgery a couple of years ago where they fused L3, L4 and L5 so that has played heavy on her fear to get back in the saddle also.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We bought a Jeep Cherokee-it has the transfer case on already to switch it to a 4-wheel drive, this one's automatic, DH has a Jeep Comanche that is already a 4-wheel drive. They are early '90 models.

Do you think your wife might ever try a gaited horse? So many people w/back problems can now ride because of them.


----------



## Roadyy

I have been slipping hints in of her getting on Trusty and letting me lead her around the yard just to see how she feels. She has seen him ride the little ones every time without so much as a hickup. She knows he is gentle because Amber(my 12 year old daughter) rides him around the yard by herself when I come back from rides. It is just getting her up the first time that will be the deciding factor.



On the Jeep. If I deciphered that correctly he is looking to make a 2wd Cherokee a 4wd by adding a transfer case and front axle?

I've got all of the interior and engine bay wiring harness from a 91 Cherokee 4wd with a 6 cyl manual if he needs it for the swap. The guy I got it from had back surgery and couldn't do the clutch anymore. Happened upon a wrecked 97 2wd auto cherokee and swapped everything over to his. I bought everything he took off/out and was going to use it on a project that never developed so it's taking up space in my shed.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - is there anything you cannot do? You are an amazing person! Scary story a out your wife falling off. No wonder she doesn't want to ride any more.

Stan - congratulations on finding a good home for Stella. I wish Stella and her new owner happy trails for many years. Spring must be coming your way, as fall seems to have arrived here.

Nicker - glad you had a good start to the school year. Some days I think teaching the elementary grades would be a lot of fun, but then I do enjoy my teenagers. I went to school yesterday to get keys, etc and to drop off some things in my classroom and put up some posters. I am very excited to have nice big opening windows in my room, especially after working in a "tornado relief" room for the past 10 years. Today I will go and organize a bit more, and maybe buy some plants for my room. I also need to talk to the admin to see if I can have live critters (a tree frog and maybe a gecko) in my classroom.

Cacowgirl - your salad sounds wonderful! 

I have also been bucked off, fallen off, rubbed off, rolled on and fallen on by my horse. Many years ago, I also caught a hoof with my jaw when trying to roll an injured horse over onto her good side so she could get up. Nothing was broken, but the old guys sure gave DH some nasty looks when we went to the grocery store together.

On an unrelated note, my mom called me yesterday to tell me our application to immigrate to the US is now up for processing. This should be good news, except that we applied over 11 years ago, and since then have built a wonderful life here. My mom is going to be heartbroken that we don't continue this process, but moving to the US for us right now would mean giving up great jobs, a beautiful acreage, good friends, inexpensive health care, etc. and we are not willing to do that right now. I feel like a total jerk, choosing my life here over my extended family...

We are also looking for a good used (8-10 y.o) reliable car for our daughter to drive. It needs to be great on winter roads. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## tjtalon

Was just reading all the stories of mishaps & accidents..yes, an experienced rider in my event would've hung on & gotten the horse under control. That was the problem. I was totally green, & had no business being on that horse. Wasn't the owner's fault,certainly not the horse's. I took & take total responsibility for being stupid, & getting hurt because of it. I just plain didn't know how to control him.

That's why 9 yrs later & approaching my 60th birthday, I'm trying again. The right way. From the ground up, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, when you are a cheapskate you learn to do alot of different things to keep from paying someone else your fortune to get it done. I got into Jeeps without trying as a friend was needing money for utility deposits to move in with his GF. I bought the Jeep for $600 running and only needing some wiring to the tail lights repaired to be street legal. I started researching things for it and came across some Jeep clubs that led me to extreme offroading. I then got hooked on rock climbing and started building up my Wrangler to withstand what I was planning on putting it through. Other Jeepers would see my threads reporting my progress and would stop by or call wanting me to make them something like I was making for mine(instead of me buying the parts for big $$). That took time away from my build, but brought income to pay for my build. I could look at certain parts and know how to make it just as good for 1/3 of the cost then sell it for half the cost of the big names.

Mechanic work came from my dad. He always spent a couple of hours on the weekends going over the cars to make sure they were working properly. Checking the timing, belts, oil, transmission fluid, axle fluid, brakes and I would be right there with him handing wrenches or anything else. I was so excited the first time I had to tear down an engine in my 65 Ford F100 to replace a cam and distrubutor with his help. It was dead of winter with no shelter laying on frozen ground in 25* weather, but I wore a smile the size of the grand canyon the whole time. I think I was 19 at the time and remember it like it was yesterday.

Horses came from my dad's aunt and uncle in Douglasville,Ga. They had a ranch with about anything that comes on a farm as I remember. I spent about 4 summers with them and that was where I fell in love with equine. We rode the fences every morning and night on 600 acres and I counted the hours til it was time too go again. Working cattle was a blast to me at that age and learning to rope was the greatest thing to me.

Hope that helps fill in some of my blanks of getting to where I am.. Mind you there were huge gaps inbetween those summers, getting horses in Ms and having them now. There is alot of info that I don't remember and now learning as some has changed for the better.


----------



## Farmchic

Rick, I wish you were closer cause I've got a shop full of fans that I use for the horses that have all stopped working. They are the all metal round kind run about 35-45 dollars new and boy I hate to replace them. They work so much better than the cheaper box fans. My 13 year old son is more interested in mechanical stuff than my husband so I might just turn him loose on them. Otherwise they will be headed to the scrap yard.

The Arabian trainer is coming by to talk to us today. I'm anxious to see what he has in mind. I'm sure he will ask for a multi horse discount which I expect to give, how much off is normal?? Any ideas? If he wants to board here I told him we will draw up a contract that works for both of us with specific details of who is responsible for what. I don't mind lowering the board price if he is willing to do some of the work but then I'm thinking if he wants to give lessons here we will need to renew our barn insurance policy that covers that sort of thing. So I need to make enough to cover that too. Just thinking out loud here. 

I'm not going to talk about falling off for fear of jinxing my record :wink: I'm very very cautious. Makes me cringe to hear your stories.


----------



## Roadyy

I would've been glad to take a look at them. Most of the time it's the winding in the motor that get hot and give out. Sometimes I get lucky and the break is visible to where I can braze it, but more often then not they are non repairable.

I've found replacement 18" metal shop fans at Wal-Mart and Harbor Freight for anywhere from $30 -$60. Seem to work great so far.


I can't help you on the boarding part as I have never dealt with it.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> I went through this pain-was always large, but w/a menopause weight gain, it was unbearable-it even hurt to walk-so had a reduction done, still wear a D/C cup, & really watch my weight, but I even occasionally wear only a regular bra to ride. Life is better-for you gals that are lucky enough to be "fried eggs" Rejoice! I don't understand why anybody would ever want to be made larger-it's just a pain in the back & shoulders. Clothes fit much better when smaller also.


with DD I would love to get a reduction done and my poor daughter with DD and Scoliosis insurance may pay for hers but mine will cost and the sucky thing is it cost more to take away than to add.


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> with DD I would love to get a reduction done and my poor daughter with DD and Scoliosis insurance may pay for hers but mine will cost and the sucky thing is it cost more to take away than to add.


Hmm. seems Mick needs to see how many licks it takes to get to the center of the tootsie...roll. For you...not Bre!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

good morning all nice to be here again


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Hmm. seems Mick needs to see how many licks it takes to get to the center of the tootsie...roll. For you...not Bre!!!!


A lifetime of Licks LOL


----------



## Country Woman

yup for sure


----------



## Roadyy

Reckon he gonna complain of a sprained tongue? Do they make splints for that?


----------



## Critter sitter

I give him a break here and there.


----------



## Celeste

As far as reducing board for multiple animals, it sounds nice, but the work and expense will not be reduced. If he can afford to board multiple show horses, he can afford standard board expenses. If you want to let him work off some of the board, that would be understandable. You just need to make sure everything is clear and in writing.


----------



## Country Woman

Show Horses are costly for sure


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, same work as far as the horses go but less people : ) that's worth something right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Yes, same work as far as the horses go but less people : ) that's worth something right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In what he is doing I would agree that less people would be worth more. He doesn't have to worry if there is going to be a large crowd of people in the arena when he gets there to work with his. That will keep him calm and in the mood to work when he gets there which will transfer to the horses. Ofcourse I am speaking hypothetically since I've never been in the situation..


----------



## Critter sitter

I agree with Celeste the only thing that is good about Multiple horse people is you have the stalls rented . and less people at the barn. 
But you still have all the work of Cleaning and feeding and turn outs if you do that.

I think if you set a price that should be it. It would be different if it was a dry lot but you have to Scoop poop in a stall
dry lots you just scrape or we do anyway,


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone great to be here again 
nice reading your stories


----------



## Farmchic

Well, he didn't even ask LOL He's bringing four horses around the 8th of Sept.


----------



## Roadyy

Does he know what your regular boarding fees are?


----------



## Country Woman

Farmchic said:


> Well, he didn't even ask LOL He's bringing four horses around the 8th of Sept.


good luck with the boarding


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, I told him $350 as that was what was on the flyer he saw at the vet clinic.

We will have to do a couple of minor additions/changes for him but neither is a big deal at all. 

Will be moving the sounding board against the wall so he has the entire arena obstacle free and adding a gate between the arena and stall area which is something I wanted to do anyway. 

I sure hope he doesn't find me here talking about him :shock:


----------



## Becka

Hi everyone!!!!!


Sounds like everyones getting busy. Teachers going back to school, new boarders, horses finding new homes. WOW:shock: everyones on a roll. I hope the good weather lasts and we can enjoy some cooler temps,,,FALL is almost here !

I took my Horse, Koda, shes the Standardbred, yes if your wondeirng exracer out for a ride. Im trying to learn English riding somewhat on my own until the local instructor can get me in to her facility. So far its going ,,,,,,,, bouncy? LOL:lol:. Koda has to be cantered and cantered an then cantered some more in order to understand I only want to TROT thank you very much. Ugh. It could very well be me, shes new here (month and a half) I dont know if she uses legs, seat, hands or all of the above. So I could be sending her mixed signals in my wants and not wants. I literaly had to be in her mouth a few times just to get her to slow her canter down,,,which I might add is quite a lovely gait on her. Just like a rocking chair. Altough it turned into a gallop a few time, BUT currently I am trying to learn POSTING,,,not popping,:shock: flopping, :-xflying,,,just posting. Which I actualy was able to do a few times  but not quite the way it should have been done:-:-|. I kept forgetting my heels, and my hands would just start moving up up up. Im used to holding reins in one hand an just going, the other hand on my leg lol. So, posting this time (2nd time) I actualy did kind of post a little bit here and there:rofl:. Koda gets hot :twisted:and wants ot go go go,, so in the beginning we had to forego the trotting and I had to let her get it out of her system or I would have been fighting her the whole time and it just wasnt going to do either of us any good that way. I hate to find myself in her mouth,,,but there was a good many times she was chomping the bit and throwing her head,,,,I was using a D-snaffle,,,old owner said she goes well in a tom thumb BUT I dont feel experienced enough in this discipline to use a tom thumb. 

So, tomorrows another day and hopefully Koda wont run for the hills :hide:when she sees me coming. Shes all sweaty right now and cooling off in the walk-in where the breeze hits her, munching a little dry hay. Its nice down by the lake and im glad for the breeze but we both were pretty sweaty when we were done. I hope no one was watching.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Alex, glad to give you a snort at his thinking process. haha
> 
> Becka, hope you are able to get a ride in this evening and that it wasn't anything serious the foul were getting noisy about.
> 
> 
> Here are a few more pics from yesterday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 266650
> 
> 
> View attachment 266658
> 
> 
> View attachment 266666
> 
> 
> View attachment 266674
> 
> 
> View attachment 266682
> 
> 
> View attachment 266690
> 
> 
> View attachment 266698
> 
> 
> View attachment 266706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jems shaking her head at our riding attire....
> View attachment 266714



Love the pictures!


----------



## Hunter65

Well the sale fell through. The vet told her that he was repeatedly sore on his right front, which the the one he hurt in January. I think he felt she was too big for him and that was an out for her. Anyhoo the lady that I am going to be moving to on Saturday came and saw Hunter today and thinks he will fit in nicely with her lesson program. I truly thinks he prefers kids over adults, he loved her 8 year old daughter and she loved him. So if he isn't sold by Saturday he will be moving with me and Scotty for a month trial in her program. Good for me as I dont have to psy board for 2 horses. I think he will end up following me wherever I go lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening all!

Have to share that our second day was FABULOUS!!!! Don't worry, I won't be always talking about my work....but I left today on cloud nine. They were really well behaved, and I did a better job slowing down my directions....so things ran smoothly.:happydance:

Koolio, I love all the grades for different reasons. . Also, since you teach science maybe you would be interested in hooking up with our sixth grade teacher. I know he skypes and things with other schools if you have that capability. PM me, well talk. Are you Canadian then and wanted to come live here in the states? Didn't you,live in the states before? How does that work? Visas and such?

Stan, so,happy to hear Stella is going to a good home!

Found Rainn threw a shoe last night....tonight she's really gimpy. We have an appointment on the 9th...do I wait, or go talk to the farrier? I don't know if she gimpy bc of the lost shoe of if she got kicked by Jay.

I noticed Jay seems a bit more ' dominant' the last few days. I'm guessing it's the MSM kicking in and he's feeling better???? Thoughts? Critter, you use that stuff, does it change their personality? I know when Rainn was on MSM she was different, better different...she wanted to go go go!

When I rode Jay two days into the MSM treatment he seemed more comfortable. Last night when we were playing and doing ground work, I actually got him to trot while I led him....the FIRST time EVER!!! To me that sounds like his feet and/ or legs are feeling better...this is day 6.

Speaking of....now I know how he feels....I wore,heels today and my feet are KILLING ME?:shock: since I worked with him all Summer I thought...self, why don't you put liniment on YOUR feet!:lol: gosh, why did it take me 18 years to figure out that during the first two weeks of school, I need to rub my feet down with liniment?:?

Well I digress.....is this normal that he is now putting his ears back at Rainn? I caught him the other day coming into her stall to eat her hay and she was trapped in the back...I think he was going to kick her...I yelled....so now they are feed their hay outside. I haven't had to deal,with this agression all summer....:-(. Up until recently they have been two peas....:-(

Talk soon!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - glad you had a good start! Teaching is awesome when everything clicks together. I will have grades 7-9 this year. Not sure how that would fit in with Skyping a grade 6 class, but there are always ways to create interesting opportunities. You are correct that I am Canadian but lived in the US. It is a complicated story but I'll try to simplify. 
My parents, sister and I were born in Canada and immigrated to the US when I was 16. My dad had a business there. My parents, grandparents and sister all became naturalized US citizens and still live there and run the family business. I married my Canadian husband and moved back to Canada, so I gave up my residency status and never became a citizen. My parents applied 11 years ago for my DH and I to immigrate again so we could take over their business. Now, 11 years later, out file is ready to be processed and DH and I both have great careers, a nice standard of living and have grown to love it here (despite the 7 months of winter) and my parents want to retire. 

Hunter - I am sorry to hear the sale fell through, but maybe this time it is for the best. I hope the lesson horse arrangement works out!


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck to Nicker, sounds like you're off to a good start, & to all the teachers. Glad Stan's Stella found a good home.

Was thinkin' of leaving this post, since so "little" & green..but I've learned so much from you'all here, & I love to read the posts. Just got embarrassed, I guess, w/the toss-off-the cow pony saga. Yes, I know I'm inexperienced & inept, but just want to really learn, so if am ever on a horse that acts up, I can deal w/it. My goal is to just...know how to "do it", know about horse behavior, & to just have some fun for once in my life.

Guess I had to say that. Rick said he looks forward to my little adventures, & several of you take interest. Maybe I'll go back to my once-a-week Monday after SkyView posts, read your posts otherwise. Just feel out of it, & wish I had more interesting things to talk about. Maybe just feeling bad about being such a greenhorn, struggling constantly w/$ & a really weird job ..& living for the brief days I can go out & be w/the horses..mucking @ least lets me be around them to learn how to figure them out.

Thanks for listening. Just feeling funky tonight.


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> Good luck to Nicker, sounds like you're off to a good start, & to all the teachers. Glad Stan's Stella found a good home.
> 
> Was thinkin' of leaving this post, since so "little" & green..but I've learned so much from you'all here, & I love to read the posts. Just got embarrassed, I guess, w/the toss-off-the cow pony saga. Yes, I know I'm inexperienced & inept, but just want to really learn, so if am ever on a horse that acts up, I can deal w/it. My goal is to just...know how to "do it", know about horse behavior, & to just have some fun for once in my life.
> 
> Guess I had to say that. Rick said he looks forward to my little adventures, & several of you take interest. Maybe I'll go back to my once-a-week Monday after SkyView posts, read your posts otherwise. Just feel out of it, & wish I had more interesting things to talk about. Maybe just feeling bad about being such a greenhorn, struggling constantly w/$ & a really weird job ..& living for the brief days I can go out & be w/the horses..mucking @ least lets me be around them to learn how to figure them out.
> 
> Thanks for listening. Just feeling funky tonight.


You are not inept, you are doing just fine TJ


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hey tjt-we all had to start somewhere-you are trying & you are learning. The more you read & then interact w/horses & their people the quicker it will be. 

Rick, the Jeep has the front axle, & although it's registered as a '90, all the parts are a '95. Today DH took out LOTS of extra wiring that was in there for a sound system-no soldering, everything was just taped together. If he doesn't find the parts he needs in this small town, we will look at the Pick-a-part in the town we used to live in while we are there visiting old friends. It might need a new computer.

Got the two kitties fixed today, so I stayed in town until I could pick them up. Went through our nicest feed/tack store very slowly-they have some really nice things. And will order whatever they can for their customers. I picked up a long blue fuzzy lead rope & a dog toy.

Went to the library-read there for awhile, then checked out some more books-just about all I could carry! Also went through a couple of health food stores-saw a lot of new products since I worked in one back in the early '90's.


Found a tax lady also to help me file the different forms I need for CA. Have to get that done before the middle of Oct. And start thinking of next year.

Sorry Hunter the sale fell through for you, but he may shine as a lesson horse.

Glad that the school year is off to a good start for many. Hope it stays positive & fun for you.

I have to start thinking of what to pack to go visit my sister in Oregon. She likes to go shopping & out to eat, but the flip side is we stay home & play cards other afternoons & evenings. And, of course, it rains a lot.


----------



## Stan

Well folks it seems I have stood on the toes of a moderator and as the past is a precurser to the future, not necessarily my past, I may well be banned from the forum. So in antisipation of being blocked from comment its been a blast knowing all of you. I have enjoyed the spirited fun that has developed over the past year. 

If I survive Then Ill suck on the lemon and keep posting, if not, you are all welcome to drop me a line through my blog and Ill pass on my email address.

cheers all and safe riding.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Well the sale fell through. The vet told her that he was repeatedly sore on his right front, which the the one he hurt in January. I think he felt she was too big for him and that was an out for her. Anyhoo the lady that I am going to be moving to on Saturday came and saw Hunter today and thinks he will fit in nicely with her lesson program. I truly thinks he prefers kids over adults, he loved her 8 year old daughter and she loved him. So if he isn't sold by Saturday he will be moving with me and Scotty for a month trial in her program. Good for me as I dont have to psy board for 2 horses. I think he will end up following me wherever I go lol


sounds like it will work out for all of you 
good luck keep us posted


----------



## Country Woman

Stan I am happy Stella found a new home 
Sandi good luck 

nice to read about all your adventures


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tj, I have been thinking of you and had a funny feeling you may take some posts to heart....don't you DARE go anywhere!!!!:wink: your learning, and that is what matters....as we do everyday. I often feel inept dealing with Jays feet issues....if that makes you feel better.:wink: wish you lived closer so you could spend time with my Rainner on a daily basis and learn to trust again! It'll come!

Stan, NOOOOooooooo

Did I tell you I don't have a grade leveling teaching partner this year? Yea, im it....and LOVING it!!! I've decided I'm a kid who can't play well with others!!:lol::lol: I hate having to keep pace with others when I know my slow methodical way works...... so off I go to my own little world of little people!!:wink:

Hunter, sorry for the hiccup...what is best will come.

C G, have fun in OR.

Koolio, let me know. Thanks for the explain action.

Cheers all! Happy hump day!!

Oh, and TJ, a 60 yo woman doing your job.....I say, you go girl!!!!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter, I will go against the grain and say I am not sorry the sale fell through as it seems a better spot for Hunter was waiting for the little girl to get out of the way.:wink:
I am hoping it works out for you and this way you will be able to see him advance while you grow with Scotty.


Nicker, sounds like Jay is getting some pep and now feeling like someone needs to be the leader in the herd when you aren't around to protect them. 
Sounds like school is going to be great for you this year and that puts a smile on my face for you.

Terry, as stated already, we all start somewhere. In your case its more like a do over since the last time didn't go over so well. You remember what went wrong and now you have a great instructor to lead at a positive pace in learning so that you can retain the knowledge. We will never be bored reading about you as you are our friend and friends always love hearing updates about each other about anything in their life.

CCg, I don't think the computer from my 5 speed 6 cyl will work on the auto. I'll have to do some research to know for sure as it has been awhile since I kept up to date on these swaps. If it will then I will gladly send it to him if you want it. I think there is still a fuel rail, power steering system and several other things in totes. The Cherokees from 91 to 95 were the same IIRC. give me a list of parts he is needing and if I have them he can have them for cost of shipping to get them out of my way.

Stan,, yea you go right ahead and leave me alone with all these lovely ladies if you dare!!!! :twisted: Dave doesn't come around all that often so I would have the run of the house and I may very well be put in an early grave trying to survive that alone. 

Hope you don't get gone.

I have been sent to bed with medication the last two afternoons when I get home. I have been fighting a sinus infection/head cold and fever since Monday and DW has not stopped me from coming to work, but refuses to let me do anything at home but go to bed after supper and a shower. The grandkids and Jessa come visit me in bed for a few seconds at a time just to climb on the bed and slide off. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy,

You're a good soul. :wink:

Have a good day friend. :thumbsup: ....and feel better.


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you. I hope I get to feeling better soon as well. Too many chores go undone when I'm ill.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Well folks it seems I have stood on the toes of a moderator and as the past is a precurser to the future, not necessarily my past, I may well be banned from the forum. So in antisipation of being blocked from comment its been a blast knowing all of you. I have enjoyed the spirited fun that has developed over the past year.
> 
> If I survive Then Ill suck on the lemon and keep posting, if not, you are all welcome to drop me a line through my blog and Ill pass on my email address.
> 
> cheers all and safe riding.


Stan, on no! Don't get banned! Try to be good and remember not to drunk post. That's what gets most of us old geezers in trouble. We love you Stan. Now behave! (I didn't even see what you did that was bad.)


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Hunter, I will go against the grain and say I am not sorry the sale fell through as it seems a better spot for Hunter was waiting for the little girl to get out of the way.:wink:
> I am hoping it works out for you and this way you will be able to see him advance while you grow with Scotty.
> 
> 
> Nicker, sounds like Jay is getting some pep and now feeling like someone needs to be the leader in the herd when you aren't around to protect them.
> Sounds like school is going to be great for you this year and that puts a smile on my face for you.
> 
> Terry, as stated already, we all start somewhere. In your case its more like a do over since the last time didn't go over so well. You remember what went wrong and now you have a great instructor to lead at a positive pace in learning so that you can retain the knowledge. We will never be bored reading about you as you are our friend and friends always love hearing updates about each other about anything in their life.
> 
> CCg, I don't think the computer from my 5 speed 6 cyl will work on the auto. I'll have to do some research to know for sure as it has been awhile since I kept up to date on these swaps. If it will then I will gladly send it to him if you want it. I think there is still a fuel rail, power steering system and several other things in totes. The Cherokees from 91 to 95 were the same IIRC. give me a list of parts he is needing and if I have them he can have them for cost of shipping to get them out of my way.
> 
> Stan,, yea you go right ahead and leave me alone with all these lovely ladies if you dare!!!! :twisted: Dave doesn't come around all that often so I would have the run of the house and I may very well be put in an early grave trying to survive that alone.
> 
> Hope you don't get gone.
> 
> I have been sent to bed with medication the last two afternoons when I get home. I have been fighting a sinus infection/head cold and fever since Monday and DW has not stopped me from coming to work, but refuses to let me do anything at home but go to bed after supper and a shower. The grandkids and Jessa come visit me in bed for a few seconds at a time just to climb on the bed and slide off. lol



I think you may be right Rick. It was a 58 year old lady that was going to buy him. He absolutely loved the 8 year old daughter of the BO where we are going to. I think he prefers kids over adults.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh then reverse the roles in my previous post and blame it on the sickness.. haha


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick--That is a very generous offer-the part number he is needing is 56026948. He has flushed the radiator and got the dash re-attached. He still has to do a compression check. I was hoping it would be an easier fix, but I'm sure it's do-able. He likes the radio/CD player that is in it. The last owner had a big amp installed but had taken it out already. Just left all those wires. 

Just had a shipping mishap-something I ordered supposedly came on Friday-we were here all day & the UPS truck wasn't here-he said he handed it to a woman at the address. AARRGGHHH!! He was here on Wed & Thursday, but not w/the package in question.

The kittens are doing fine-running & playing like nothing happened-such troopers! Tickler-I might have a road trip in my future to get my next horse. A long one! But I need to wait until I'm back from my trips-Patience is a virtue they say.

I saw the nicest saddle at a pawn shop I went into yesterday-older, with a nice girth & a breast collar-the leather was nice & supple & it was under $100! I should have bought it-I may if it's still there the next time I'm in town. If nothing else, I could clean it up & re-sell it. I have one of my own I'm thinking about selling-I don't like how the cinch tie-in thing is-some bars instead of a plain circle. But I went to a lot of trouble finding new, all matching conchos to put on it & it is comfy. I hate selling things.

Hump day already-anybody making plans for the W/E yet? We have a community party on Saturday afternoon-I will be making the Peanut Butter Cheesecake I'm taking on Friday, so it's ready to go w/out last minute preps. Are most of you getting next Monday off? For Labor Day?


----------



## Roadyy

I am guessing that is the Computer Module part number if my memory serves me right. I will try to remember to dig out my wiring harness and check the number on the one I have this evening. Will pm you with my findings.

Are all of the plugs on the wiring harness under dash still there or did they cut them off to wire the radio?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, I will be off on Monday and hoping to better over the weather instead of under it so I can enjoy spending time with the family. Will probably take everyone to the Spring Fed Creek to cool off. 

This weekend will hopefully be filled with me on a ride on mower and a dry yard.


----------



## Critter sitter

You better Not missy! I love reading your posts! I think we all feel ignored at some point I know I sure do. But hey I do read posts and I love to hear about your adventure.. We are all learning,=... when we stop learning then it would be time to move on



tjtalon said:


> Good luck to Nicker, sounds like you're off to a good start, & to all the teachers. Glad Stan's Stella found a good home.
> 
> Was thinkin' of leaving this post, since so "little" & green..but I've learned so much from you'all here, & I love to read the posts. Just got embarrassed, I guess, w/the toss-off-the cow pony saga. Yes, I know I'm inexperienced & inept, but just want to really learn, so if am ever on a horse that acts up, I can deal w/it. My goal is to just...know how to "do it", know about horse behavior, & to just have some fun for once in my life.
> 
> Guess I had to say that. Rick said he looks forward to my little adventures, & several of you take interest. Maybe I'll go back to my once-a-week Monday after SkyView posts, read your posts otherwise. Just feel out of it, & wish I had more interesting things to talk about. Maybe just feeling bad about being such a greenhorn, struggling constantly w/$ & a really weird job ..& living for the brief days I can go out & be w/the horses..mucking @ least lets me be around them to learn how to figure them out.
> 
> Thanks for listening. Just feeling funky tonight.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, everyone, I feel better now. You're all so supportive, it really helps. I did take some things to heat, Nicker, but I didn't ever think I was being criticized. Just felt low & ...super-greenhornish. Monday is coming, & I may be rewarded w/a saddle on Tommy, so really looking forward to that. 

I hope you don't get kicked off,Stan, that would be awful! I can't see,either,where you crossed any line.

Hope you feel better soon,Rick. Thanks again everyone for the kind words. They mean alot!


----------



## Roadyy

You just made alot of us very happy ,Terry. Thank you very much for staying with us. We need your wisdom and input on things you are superior in knowledge and would miss it as well as growing with you in your horse(wo)manship.


----------



## Celeste

Terry, if you feel like a greenhorn because you got bucked off years back, you are looking at it wrong. A greenhorn is somebody that hasn't ridden enough to know what it feels like to get ditched. That horse that ditched you officially initiated you into the club.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Terry, if you feel like a greenhorn because you got bucked off years back, you are looking at it wrong. A greenhorn is somebody that hasn't ridden enough to know what it feels like to get ditched. That horse that ditched you officially initiated you into the club.


Wait,,,so this means I'm the outsider for never have lost my seat??


Goes to my corner to pout..


----------



## Critter sitter

Roady!!! get that Oil of Oregano!

CA whats the address?? I want some of that pie!

My weekend is gonna be busy. we hare having a going away get together for a family member whos moving to Alaska and also Bre is turning 15 next Wednesday so we will be having a cake for her. 
Also I am taking over the other side of the ranch on Sunday it is Only 4 more horses but that will make 14 and next weekend I have another horse coming to the barn for a total of 15

Here are the boys this morning I thought it was a really pretty shot

here are Cody and Doc from yesterday



we added some lighting to the barn her is a night shot of the barn and arena
 the lights have a night sensor and come on at dark.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick, yes that is computer module number. The factory radio is long gone, but he is happy w/what's in there. I myself don't work on the cars. I'm into one horsepower-LOL. 

I'm getting excited about meeting my next horse-I wonder what it will be like. I've got a few ideas, bought a new lead rope yesterday-want to go get that saddle I saw yesterday, maybe I can call in & buy it over the phone. It had some bare spots where the under fleece was gone-does that have to be replaced or will a good saddle pad even things out? Can I get some fleece & do it myself?

I need to get a cup of coffee & get focused on organizing a couple of rooms. Not my strong point, but nice once it's done. I would really like to get my shed ready for horsekeeping duties again~unpack my headstalls, meds & get that all organized-now I like that job!

Was Stan banned? Does anybody know for sure yet?

How far has anybody gone to get a new horse? I've gone from So. CA to Northern Nevada~that was to get my Peruvian Paso stallion-he was a fun horse!


----------



## Becka

My best friend sent this to me today. She wanted to Remind me of my unexpected ejection I had awhile back. Love it!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

look at the little Green light in this picture.. I am almost tempted to call it a Fairy or Angel. it is so strange. there was nothing there to reflect the light. and it was moving with me


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Wait,,,so this means I'm the outsider for never have lost my seat??
> 
> 
> Goes to my corner to pout..


No Rick. You could never be an outsider here.


----------



## Roadyy

No, Stan is not banned at this time. If he were banned it would say banned where is avatar is and it doesn't say Banned where his avatar is so he isn't banned at this time. Which reminds me..I need to get with Hunter the Mod to see what a curved ban looks like.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone 
just catching up with my reading 
have a great day everyone


----------



## Country Woman

I wish I more horse stories for you


----------



## Critter sitter

some times I think I am a outsider lol


----------



## Koolio

Oh dear! I have had this view way to often as of late.

Roadyy, it is not a matter of "if", its just a matter of "when" you will experience an unscheduled dismount. Unless, you are a Weeble, cause you know "Weebles wobble but they don't fall down".:lol:

I wish I was a Weeble. Instead, I am more like Humpty Dumpty.



Becka said:


> My best friend sent this to me today. She wanted to Remind me of my unexpected ejection I had awhile back. Love it!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've had my share of falls-lots of road rash, but nothing broken, but some quite colorful bruises.


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> some times I think I am a outsider lol


Outsider? No way. You are one of the cool kids just like Rick. 

Anybody heard from Stan?


----------



## Sibyl

Hi All!
this thread is a great idea.
Yes, I am over 40 and my 3 quarter horses help me to forget how much "over" I am.
I actually have very little time to ride them, but I keep showing. 
I started riding when I was almost 6 years old and never stopped to spend time on a horseback. I tried all kind of English specialties such as jumping, endurance, eventing and even driving but the moment I learned about the western riding, I fell in love with it. It was not so common twenty years ago, here in Europe. I had to import QH from the US.
Than I had back and neck problems, a few herniated discs, the doctors said I would risk to end up in a wheel chair and I had to reduce my hours on horseback. But I suppose this is an ordinary story in this forum ☺.
I’m not only a rider, I also like to lean at the fence and watch the horses play around, I like to pet and talk to them and obviously give them treats . No, I am not what’s called a “horse-mom” here at our barn in Italy, I just enjoy horses in various different ways. I used to paint horses many years ago, photograph them and writing about them. The blog (and FB page – The Hoofprint) THE HOOFPRINT | Diary of an AQH filly is a literary experiment that uses stories told by a 2yo filly and my next published novel is about horses too.
I had no time to read all the older posts in this thread, but I read enough to understand that the people here enjoy horses notwithstanding the older age and all kind of health problems. So I feel in excellent company. 
Thank you.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you joined us Sibyl. Hope your time with us is as enjoyable as it is for us. 

Stan should be on in another hour or so for his time zone ahead of us. Remember it will be Thursday morning for him when he joins us. If I'm right it should be a little after 7 am tomorrow morning for him. lol


----------



## Farmchic

Hey all! I've been pouting with Rick :lol: Naw....we're all still sticking around so we can pick on each other. Even Stan. What would our gang be like w/o him?

Glad everyone seems to be doing good! It's hot here, again.

Welcome Sibyl! Feel free to chime in about anything. We'll listen.

Lori the barn looks awesome! You must be superhuman to take care of all that alone! I do good to take care of my little barn and try to make time for the laundry and other domestic chores. Plus must make time for painting projects 

Alex where are you, you were doing so good LOL

Keep the stories coming, I'm reading them all even if I don't post anything about them.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Got the new sewing machine threaded & tried out the stitching on a ripped sheet. Now I have some curtains to make for our windows & some for a travel trailer of our neighbor's-1 he is using as guest quarters, & 1 he sometimes takes into town w/him so he doesn't have to drive back late at night. Those will be easy-plain white curtains, nothing fancy. The ones for our house, I'm making out of bed sheets- an abstract flower pattern & a geometric pattern-both have a blue base. It's a lot cheaper than going & buying new fabric-we have to go to the next town over to have any choice of quality fabrics.

So, does anyone know anything about the fleece on the underside of a saddle? Does it have to be replaced if there are bald spots? Could that be done with a glue gun? Would an old felt pad render patching materials? Any other ideas? My neighbor said the saddle maker here is retiring. Our boot & shoe repair shop is closed up. I guess I could take my things back to So. Cal. & just have him ship them to me when he is done. He always did a great job, but was tired of where he's at. Maybe I could tell him we could sure use his services here.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Sibyl 
nice to meet you 
you will have lots of fun here

I wish I had been taught to sew and have the liking for it 
I do know how but I don't care for it though


----------



## Celeste

I am not sure about the saddle backing. I would think that if it were uneven, it could cause back problems. The old probably needs to come off. You might be able to use it without the fleece if you had a really good pad.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

First of all. tj, you can't leave us. We would miss you. Glad you chanhed your mind. Like someone else said, I think we all feel out of place at times. I think it is just because this thread is so busy and has so many great posts that it is impossible to remember everything that everyone says!

Sybil- welcome!

Cacowgirl...it will definitely need reflocked but if you really like it, it would be worth getting it done!

Stan, Rick is right...you can't leave him alone in here! He and Dave are totally outnumbered!

Nicker and Koolio, I found a video I thought you would enjoy. I actually shared this with a group of teachers I supervise. Enjoy!






A few pages back, people were talking about getting bucked off, stomped on, dragged, etc. I wanted to show you one of my more visible injuries. My broken ribs, and fractured back were not visible outwardly...but getting bucked off into a round pen fence will leave you with an arm that you would swear is broken and a few weeks later will leave you with an impressive bruise like this! This was back in Nov. of 2011.

Oh, and tj, I have only been riding since 2009 and have suffered all of those injuries. After my last accident in 2011, my confidence was shattered, and like, you was very afraid to continue but I found the right horse for me and she has slowly built my confidence up and I can now laugh about those unscheduled dismounts! Hang in there!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi....:rofl::rofl::rofl: I can't wait to share that!! I SO LOL!!!

TJ, thank gosh your staying! Heehee

Critter....what?

Rode at the spir of the moment tonight....so spur, I wore shorts!!:shock: but mom and I were talking about how Jay seems 'different'. I told you about how he's a bit more dominant over Rainn lately, and I guess my mom had guests come to the barn Nd he was stretching his neck like a giraffe at them....he just doesn't DO that!! He's usually a little skittish of people.

So...I wondered, has he changed under saddle? Nope! :lol: well, he rode more sure footed. So that is good! I rode him up the drive way and mom was like...."he walks so slow!" Hahaha. Yep! That's Jay! :wink:

Here's a funny. I only rode a short distance. Told DH is old be home early ( oops, not so...). But I decided to take a short trail with the stream since it rained all day. At first I was like....ummmm should I? Then I thought, just buck up girl and make him GO. Well, he snift at the little bit of water In The creek, stepped in, let his back feet SLIDE in....and STOOD there :lol::lol: I had to coax him out! What a wiener! Hahaha

Im Going to have to get home earlier tomorrow....I'm in the dog house a bit. DH is feeling 'lonely and forgotten' now that I am back to work! Hahaha. I hate when he gets pouty...it's worth coming home a bit early a few days.:wink: MEN! Hahaha

Have a good night all!


Stan?????you there????


----------



## tjtalon

Been readin' readin..I love you guys!! No, Lori, won't go; am not a guy but somehow an angry redhead comin' @ me is scary, & you live close enough to me to do it! Nicker..giggle away. If you were closer I'd be out @ 6 a.m. mucking stalls & getting to know Rainn. Ladona: OUCH!! You are brave, you'all are brave, & Celeste has assured me I can no longer refer to myself as "greenhorn", so will do "novice" or "apprentice", or...just be me! Rick! Don't you dare get dumped/hurt/broken, your family needs you & you have WAY too much to do (BTW ladies: can we clone him?)

Ladona, I think it's right to just remove the fleece & do a do-over because of "bumps". Hot glue anyway will melt & be weird under stress & heat, won't work. A really strong glue "might", but there would still be an uneven issue; as much as you smooth it, the horse would still feel the difference. (This comes from yrs of gluing stuff for projects, big & small).

Wecome Sibyl!

I want to try & post some pics of my work-space. Will see if it works...


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Hey all! I've been pouting with Rick :lol: Naw....we're all still sticking around so we can pick on each other. Even Stan. What would our gang be like w/o him?
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing good! It's hot here, again.
> 
> Welcome Sibyl! Feel free to chime in about anything. We'll listen.
> 
> Lori the barn looks awesome! You must be superhuman to take care of all that alone! I do good to take care of my little barn and try to make time for the laundry and other domestic chores. Plus must make time for painting projects
> 
> Alex where are you, you were doing so good LOL
> 
> Keep the stories coming, I'm reading them all even if I don't post anything about them.


I have help. My daughter is a huge help and a friend who does the mowing hps some. It does take a lot of time though. Between the salon and barn I don't ha e much more


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker what what??


----------



## tjtalon

Me & me patrol car (& gear on duty belt, about 15#; .38 Smith&Wesson revolver [old,there's a story there]







is heavy..forget I have it,forget to dust it,but can shoot @ the range pretty darned well).


----------



## tjtalon

Map: may not come out well..


----------



## tjtalon

My "office" (hope that changes next Spring).


----------



## tjtalon

Example of 4 story (53 bldgs).


----------



## tjtalon

Example of 2 story (15 bldgs).


----------



## tjtalon

Example of townhome row (2 rows, 8 townhomes each).http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/P1040520_zpse7276a0a.jpg?t=1377745112


----------



## tjtalon

A "slice" of the golfcourse (sic!)


----------



## tjtalon

Painter/Grounds WorkerJavier wanted his pic taken! (Javier recently lopped a tree top onto a car...still giving him a hard time 'bout that..I had to do an incident report & soothe the car owner (TG no one was hurt).


----------



## tjtalon

My favorite hidey-hole & think-spot, @ the back of lot 15.


----------



## tjtalon

That 'bout does it. Better go find something to eat & go to bed. Hope the pics are enjoyed, & hope even more Janice will finally get round to sending me her pics she took of me on Tommy.


----------



## tjtalon

oops, townhome row didn't send (2 of those, 8 each). BTW total 84 bldgs, that's my "charge").


----------



## tjtalon

...oops..reverse the pink & blue on the map; got dyslexic..am really going to bed now...when I check posts tomorrow before going to work, I sure hope to see a Stan post. If not, can we ask the moderator to reinstate him? Take a consensus of approval, a poll?


----------



## Sibyl

Thank you all for welcome me. If you come to Italy you all are invited for dinner :lol:



Cacowgirl said:


> ...So, does anyone know anything about the fleece on the underside of a saddle? Does it have to be replaced if there are bald spots? Could that be done with a glue gun? Would an old felt pad render patching materials? Any other ideas? My neighbor said the saddle maker here is retiring. Our boot & shoe repair shop is closed up. .. .


I think the whole fleece has to be replaced and glue isn't reliable, over time it would come loose. Real sheepskin is possibly the best you can have on the back of your saddle.
It's a pity that old craft shops close up; the community is loosing know-how and communication nodes. 
Good luck Cacowgirl!


----------



## Country Woman

are you enjoying your self Sibyl? 
what part of Italy are you from?


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, GREAT photos!!! Now I can finally picture you when you talk! You're welcome to my small neck of the woods anytime!! :wink:

Sybil, welcome!


Critter, I was whating you about sayi g you sometimes felt out of place here....what are you talking about girl??? Lol you r a hoot! 

It's SOOOOO humid here, I'm already sticky. Yick:-x


----------



## Roadyy

I am distraught with the fact I do not see a Stan post from last night or this morning. I must say that if it turns out to be something stupid that he leaves over then I'll head to the other horse sight that our last amigo went to. The powers to be here are becoming a little to craved for power and I've heard of prison with more freedom than what is left on this sight. 

They are trying to make it all butterflies and rainbows with a robot list of responses so no one is offended by a real life reply. We are all different people with different backgrounds and experiences. If they want to remove any chance of new members being offended by a reply then they need to go automated with a predetermined list of answers. If the answer they seek isn't on that list then they need to go somewhere else to find it because if this site gives it it may offend them and we just can't have that.

Press 1 for Butterflies

Press 2 for Rainbows




Terry, it is nice to put a work picture with your stories and your office to go with them. Thank you. I love those little hidey-holes for self time.


Ccg, I hope you figure out a way to repair the saddle to make it work. I was late getting to the house yesterday for a couple of errands and will try to look for the computer this evening.

I woke up this morning feeling a lot better so I'm hoping this is a prelude to a great holiday weekend as they are trying to have everyone a 3 day holiday.

Good morning all.


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Welcome, Sibyl. I do work with the University of Pisa. Unfortunately, I don't get there often.

My class started again, as well. The class is offered as a traditional class and online. I had 3 students in the class room and 5 online. It is odd teaching to just 3. One of the 3 said she's dropping the class. 

I'm taking vacation to spend with my wife. I really can't afford to be away from he office, but I am taking off anyway. Today, we will run errands. 

Have a great day, everybody.


----------



## Roadyy

Good to see you this morning Dave. Hope the time with your wife goes great. See you next time.


----------



## Farmchic

TJ- Looks like a nice place to work. 

Maybe the carrot bandit kidnapped Stan :shock:

Last night hubby came home with a present for me, a new wheelbarrow! I really needed one because if me and the kids are all cleaning at the same time we don't have enough to go around. He also picked out a high duster with a 12' extension for me. Such good presents! So much better than roses, unless their roses that I can plant in the ground I like those! And I don't think I told you all that over the weekend he got a huge trailer load of sawdust for me, more than will fit in the shavings room! Can you tell hunting season is right around the corner? LOL They are going to check out their spot this weekend and need the trailer so my son has been trying to empty off the "extra" shavings into the stalls. Some of them are so deep I told him my horses were going to think they went to the beach or they would bury themselves :lol: This is such a fun time of year for our family, the boys get buck fever and the girls are able to get their honey do list done before the boys get "permission" to go hunt. :lol: It's all in fun, they know I don't care if they go or how much but a little spending money, presents or completed chores eases their guilt so they can relax and enjoy themselves. I see it as my way of helping them have a good time. Plus I always send them homemade goodies to snack on while they are gone. There's not much for them to finish in the barn this year......I'm going to have to really think about my list to get a full sheet. And next year I may have to start a new big project! I'm thinking some more fenced in area for turn out OR a covered round pen? I really like the looks of this one:







Dream Big right??  That would keep them busy for a while.


----------



## Roadyy

That looks good. I have never ridden in an arena of any kind so I wouldn't know how to act in an enclosed one for sure.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, if you have contact info for Stan from another forum, why don't you check on him and let us know how he is. I sent him a pm on this forum and got no response.


----------



## Farmchic

Rick, groundwork and round pen training are probably my favorite things to do with my horses. Sure I love to ride too. But I have a real interest in the training side of things. That round pen attached to the barn would be a dream for me  


What's the deal with Stan anyway or are we not allowed to talk about it?


----------



## Roadyy

I sent him a pm with the address to another site where a former member went when he was dismissed for fighting with one of you ladies. I never saw or heard the whole story, but have seen him on the other site alot. Haven't had any conversations with him over there either so I don't know if he even knows I'm over there too.

I figure Stan is just laying low to let things blow over before coming back on. If he isn't back by the weekend then we can start looking at figuring out who to contact for info. I for one would be willing to pack up and move to another site just to keep our group whole. I have grown attached to all of you and upset we have lost those that are gone already. The one who was removed for fighting with one of you had issues, but we all have family that we don't always get along with. Our strength grows as we learn how to work those differences out among ourselves and the Mods took that opportunity away from my point of view. I don't know if it got so bad that someone sent a Mod after him or what. I may be way off base and apologize for my ignorance if I am. I mean no disrespect or offense to the lady he got upset with.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Rick, groundwork and round pen training are probably my favorite things to do with my horses. Sure I love to ride too. But I have a real interest in the training side of things. That round pen attached to the barn would be a dream for me
> 
> 
> What's the deal with Stan anyway or are we not allowed to talk about it?


I have never had a round pen to do my groundwork in and imagine I would get dizzy trying to stay in a confined area. lol 

I do love the ground work too as much as the ride because that is what makes the connection between us before the connection on either side of the saddle.

I guess we can talk about it til they ban us without telling us we weren't suppose to talk about it. Seems to be the MO around this site lately. For what was such a comfortable site when I got here just a few short months ago, this site has turned in a direction that will run off the majority of their truly knowledgeable members for fear of banning after telling someone what they needed to hear instead of what they wanted to hear. Oh, wait,, they will be banned for not telling them in a way that coddles and comforts them. To regulate how people interact is telling people they can not be themselves in order to help someone who may need a swift kick in the pants to realize they are screwing up.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks to all for the info about the fleece-if I get the saddle I will take it to CA when I go & have it fixed there. And also see about sending other things to them for repair, since I can't get them done here. I have a saddle to sell & might take it to the consignment shop, as that is where I got it a few years ago. And I've updated it since then. New matching conchos, etc.

Thanks Rick for helping me on the Jeep-it's running better, but thinking it needs a new computer-it got hot on just a short drive, don't want the thing to blow up-for sure! 

Hopefully Stan will come back & post-we're still here & enjoyed his company. Welcome Sybil-my Dad was born in Italy, & I love all things Italian-LOL!

talon-loved your pictures & seeing what you see on a daily basis. you look very capable-love your hair! Mine is growing out-I'm done w/the dying-haha!

We're going over to a neighbor's later today-DH will help him w/his vehicles-I'll get some Ocotillo cuttings. Maybe I can get an idea if anybody wants to go on a road trip to pick up a horse-hehe.

So much to do & my trips are coming up fast. Have to go to Las Vegas for my flight out to see me Sister-that's two hours away-park my truck at a hotel-did that last time-it worked out nicely. But I'm doing it in daylight this time! Night driving on an unfamiliar road w/weak headlights was not fun!


----------



## Farmchic

I don't have a clue what happen with Stan other than his post about maybe being banned but the other one, I saw his posts before they removed them and he was way out of line for no reason but I believe he was intoxicated at the time of posting. You men have got to learn to keep it together


----------



## Roadyy

When you say it got hot,,do you mean the engine got hot or the computer got hot? If the engine, they are notorious for having air pockets in the cooling system and I have learned to park them with the radiator cap high so it can properly burp the system. 

Is there a check engine light coming on? Has he switched the key back and forth 3 times to get the codes and what they are? I would be glad to help with any info I can provide and will look for the ECM this evening as soon as I get out of the truck.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> I don't have a clue what happen with Stan other than his post about maybe being banned but the other one, I saw his posts before they removed them and he was way out of line for no reason but I believe he was intoxicated at the time of posting. You men have got to learn to keep it together


 I've been told that when I was of the drinking type, I always became the funny guy. I never got angry or easily angered while drunk. Either way I haven't had an alcoholic beverage in about 6 years.


----------



## Farmchic

Rick if you like ground work then you would love a round pen. And as far as getting dizzy well, you get use to it :lol:

I think you should build yourself one or get on craigslist and buy a moveable one. It also makes a great safe place for the little ones to learn to ride!


----------



## Roadyy

I have been keeping them on the hook while they ride or pony the horse they are on to keep the control as best as I can. I have thought about building one, but it will have to wait til we find out if we will be in this house another year or make a deal on the other property behind me where the horses are now.

I'm afraid of putting my foot in my mouth talking about something I don't have all the info on so I won't mention the other guy anymore.. 

I really hope Stan stops in to clear all the worries we are having.


----------



## Critter sitter

some times i think you boys are more hormonal than us girls


----------



## Farmchic

Ha! I tell my husband that all the time.


----------



## Roadyy

Whats a hormona?


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> Ha! I tell my husband that all the time.


me too And with him having a cold right Now WOW :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Hormona: tiny musical instrument you can fit in the back of your pancreas. Plays off-key. Played by both men & women for eons, but little understood by musicologists or anyone else


----------



## Roadyy

I'm at about 90% over my sickness and glad for it. I did not get hormonical about it either.. I got up and came to work everyday. Infact, wanted to go work with the horses, but wife got hormonal and forbid me to do anything other than eat, shower and get bed so she could wax me up with Vick's Vapor rub then shove NightQuil down my throat.


----------



## Country Woman

That is what wives are for Rick 
glad you are starting to feel better


----------



## Roadyy

We have a double date with another couple from church tonight. We are going to see the movie "Ultimate Life".


----------



## Critter sitter

thats AWESOME rick I am so glad you are getting out


----------



## Critter sitter

I am completely shocked I do not know what happened but she is gone? I sent her a text I hope she responds


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> I am completely shocked I do not know what happened but she is gone? I sent her a text I hope she responds


Who is gone?


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> Who is gone?


Alex is gone


----------



## Farmchic

What in the world? It says she's banned! What's going on around here? Who's next?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> What in the world? It says she's banned! What's going on around here? Who's next?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know I am so upset.. I sent her a text I will see what she says







Ok its a temp thing she'll be back next week


----------



## Farmchic

So she's in time out?


----------



## Celeste

I went to some of her posts and I couldn't find anything bad. Maybe they deleted them. I hope she will come back when she gets out of time out.


----------



## Country Woman

I did not see anything wrong with Alex's posts 
I will miss her


----------



## Roadyy

I just logged back on to find this. We are dropping like flies. If y'all want wait til she comes back to see what happened before making a move decision that's fine. I know she can get pushy when she is adamant about a subject so there is a chance she popped off at someone who got her ribbed.

I remember my first knowledge of her was right about the time the head guy was handing over the reins of the site to whoever the new youngster is and she was all on them about him not introducing himself or being active so people could get to know who was in charge. I thought she was very outspoken and had that no fear attitude. I thought " I'm going to like this site as they listen to their members and want to know what it is that upsets them about management.


----------



## Roadyy

I went through her posts and the last ones I saw were her getting after someone about dissing TBs. That was back on the 25th.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I just logged back on to find this. We are dropping like flies. If y'all want wait til she comes back to see what happened before making a move decision that's fine.


And go where?


----------



## Country Woman

we all have the right to our views 
just want to be positive and helpful


----------



## Roadyy

We have the right to our own views as long as we don't post them where they offend another member on this site.

I have grown attached to each of you, but these people are power hungry and turning this site into a nanny state just like the government is doing to our country. At this rate they will have to screen every post before it is seen to make sure it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings by the end of the year.


----------



## Roadyy

Country Woman said:


> we all have the right to our views
> just want to be positive and helpful


I understand the whole be positive and helpful aspect. What I don't appreciate is them not accepting that not all answers are positive and helpful in the way the OP wanted to hear and there will be people who get their thin skin scuffed up because of it.


----------



## Country Woman

Roadyy said:


> We have the right to our own views as long as we don't post them where they offend another member on this site.
> 
> I have grown attached to each of you, but these people are power hungry and turning this site into a nanny state just like the government is doing to our country. At this rate they will have to screen every post before it is seen to make sure it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings by the end of the year.



I agree 
people should not put others down 
this should be a positive place not negative 

I have many friends here on this thread


----------



## Roadyy

I have gotten to the point where I stay out of the help wanted threads just to keep from posting something that will take me away from you all.


Sometimes a negative response is needed to get the information across to the OP.


----------



## Celeste

I was thrown off temporarily once. I got mad at another poster and was very bad. That may be what happened with them. Nobody's perfect. Or maybe it was not their fault. When I got kicked off, it was my fault.


----------



## Koolio

OK guys, tell me something good. First day back at work has been overwhelming. I fought computer issues all day long and my head is spinning from info overload. The staff and school seem awesome, so I am hoping this feeling is just my own fatigue. DH has been away all week and most of the last few weeks, so I am chief cook, bottle washer, banker, activity director, housekeeper, carpenter, critter sitter, doctor, groundskeeper and CEO of the family. On top of prepping for new courses in a new school (and I have 271 students) and getting my son ready to go back to school, I am also trying to buy a car and arrange for insurance for my daughter by Tuesday. Tonight I cannot decide if I need magic horse breath or a good sleep.


----------



## Farmchic

I pretty much stick here too. Anything you post anywhere else is up for criticism. I will throw my opinion out there once in awhile.

Koolio sounds like you need some rest and maybe a long weekend 

I made some awesome potato soup tonight! Not the right time of year but crank up the air and pretend :lol:

Hope our friends are back soon, it wouldn't be the same without them. 

I've seen where S hangs out, didn't join but looked around.


----------



## Eole

Koolio:


> Tonight I cannot decide if I need magic horse breath or a good sleep


A bit of both?

Back from my traveling adventures with my darling mare. It was FUN!!!
I'm a rookie at the truck-trailer thing and we survived through road works, traffic jams (in Montreal) and finding my way, all by myself. Might be nothing for some, but stressful for me... Alize (pronounced Aleezay) travels well, very proud of her. Found a terrific stable for her, two nights of Horsy-Holiday Inn treatment. While I was camping in the field close by!
Picture 1: you see her stable behind her. Picture 2: my accomodations


Trails were fantastic. I was lucky to have someone I know take me on a long ride with a couple of her friends. I'm always riding alone so having company was a great motivation for my horse. They are endurance people and their definition of "a couple hours' pleasure ride" is, let's say... different. I never trotted/cantered so much in my life. These people can hold a conversation while cantering narrow trails. OUHOUH!:shock: Had a GREAT time, can't wait to do it again.

Now, what's going on here? Stan and Alex? I like all of you, can't be the same without them. Hope it's temporary.

Sibyl, welcome! Invitation for a meal in Italy, very tempting!
TJ: nice to see all those pictures. It's a huge community, that's quite a job you do.

A special hello to Country Woman tonight: your comments are always short and sweet. You don't talk much but we feel your warm presence all the time. Thanks for being there.

Good night everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, what is TB's? I just got on, after work & grocery store...I almost posted this morning "BTW speaking of Missing People, where's Alex?", then thought maybe she's just really busy, or upset about Stan being gone, so decided not to worry. Geez.

I've just made friends w/you'all, please don't go away. If you go away, will you tell me where you've gone? (I think I have my PM enabled). It's taken me a little while to realize I'm accepted on this site, & all the advice I've been given has shored up my resolve for getting back into horses..& everyone answers my little questions! Nicely! Instructively!

If my friends I've made here go to another site, & I can't find them, I won't stay here, but I won't go anywhere else.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I agree it's home here on this little, but mighty thread! . Look forward to talking to,you,guys. Do any of you FB? I case something happens?

Had a nice ride tonight! jay seems more comfortable...day eight of MSM. We trotted a bit. The dog went along and loved running beside us. I decided to give the canter a whirl....it was he's best. Nice and comply?? Didn't push it....I just don't think he's quite right since he slipped into the creek...don't think I shared. A couple weeks ago when I made the new trail we tried it. He stopped to sniff the creek and slipped off the edge, a good 6 inches or more into it, BOOM! It had to have given him jolt...he seems more gimpy/tender since.:-(

Tonight, I was brushing the left side of his neck and he tried to reach around 3 times to BITE me!!!!:-shock::shock: what is THAT about!! I went and got the super soft brush and ran it over him gently. He behaved, but I had also wacked him hard prior to that..so, I don't know if he bruised himself somehow or something, but he didn't want me brushing there!  He road,fine tho....I tried massaging that area after the ride, he seemed to enjoy it...UGH! Who knows....it's always something.:?

What so you all use for liniment or analgesic cream? I don't think the Asorbine works like 20 years ago.

How do you know the two are banned? Where does it say that at? I'm lost.....

Koolio, was today an inservice? Those are more tiring than with kids I think!

Talk soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Roaddy, I think you might be right. After we rode and put him in his place for trying to bite me he warmed up to Rainn. When I left, they were sharing hay.

Go figure....now that I am back to work, I feel so out of touch with the,m and everything is going south....I'm such a worry wart!:-(


----------



## paintmefree

Thought id stop by and say hello. I am new and over 40 :-( lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## corgi

I am a worrywort too! I am trying to be better but I am always worried about Isabella. It is so tiring.

When a person has been banned, you can see it under their name in their avatar. Stan is not showing as banned. I think he is just taking a break. Hopefully. And hopefully Alex will be back soon.

I think things will blow over. I like this thread...I don't wanna anyone to leave. Hang in there folks!

Welcome Paint!!!

Tj...TB's are Thoroughbreds. Easier to spell that way. 

Eole, sounds like a fantastic trip!


----------



## paintmefree

Thank you for the welcome Corgi. 
TJ....TB also means Tobiano Paint, and im sure i didnt spell that right. Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've seen some short bans & I've seen permanent bans~drinking & typing don't mix~ especially for the guys. We were busy in town for a large portion of the day today. Went to Pic-a-Part. Got a computer, not the same number, but it may work-Rick, codes aren't coming up any more, thinking the timing is off, not getting hot either. So, making small improvements. His Dad is coming over tomorrow morning & when those 2 guys get together, they can get just about anything running. I'll let you know what happens.

I did end up getting the saddle-it will need re-fleecing, but it sure is nice. It's a Walla-Walla Champion Roper. I talked to my shoe cobbler in Norco, CA today-he will fix my Boots while we are there & he has a friend that does saddles, and he will have me call him while I'm there & get my saddle fixed, too. Also hubby has an appointment w/our old DR, as the ones here don't seem to care, & he really needs his asthma meds & I hate buying them 1 at a time. He needs to have some in each vehicle & and spares if he should need them. And we want to go to the Pick-A-Part there also. We will be quite busy-have some purchases to make at the store I worked @ for 10+ years-(Kar-Tek Off Road), they are now closed week-ends., so that has to be Thursday or Monday, & lots of friends to visit-my riding partner would love for us to ride, but don't know if I can squeeze that in, but I'll have a set of riding clothes, just in case-LOL! 

I tried to add pictures but couldn't figure it out-darn!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So scatterbrained-didn't even finish my post-we also went to H. Depot & got materials to install the wood stove-lots of backer board, the tiles for the bottom platform, grout, spacers, float, trowel, adhesive, etc. I got some shelf liners to put on the wire shelving, & I got the saddle! It is a Walla-Walla Champion Roper-I think I got a great deal-the leather is soft & supple & Wow! is it ever heavy!

Love the picture of Dare-what a beautiful horse! Well, I'm ready for a glass of wine-it's been a long day. A good night to all.


----------



## Critter sitter

She will be back and wanted me to let you all know that she is actually getting some house work done. The time out was due to her pointing out how it was wrong to breed a older mare and not have money to care for the pregnancy. She misses us all and she heard Stan is on a cattle drive and he just got his hand slapped.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi Paintmefree. Love your horse in your avi!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone. After supper I went out and rode Koolio for a little horse therapy and feel much better. Just as we were cooling out the neighbour popped by to chat horses a bit, which was nice. Usually, the neighbours are pretty quiet and like to keep to themselves, so I really appreciated her making the effort. Koolio was a gentleman tonight and I had a good ride. I am working on sitting quieter at the canter and getting him bend off my left leg a little better. I feel we both made some good progress, and it was a good mental break from thinking about work.

Farmchic- the soup sounds wonderful! Will you share the recipe?

Eole- it sounds like you had a great horse vacation. Did you go alone or did you ride with someone else?

Nicker- it sounds like the MSM might be working a bit? The nipping is not really excusable and does need to be dealt with but it may be that he was just grumpy today. A quick simple correction and then move on should be fine, but do watch if he continues. 

Paintmefree- welcome! No need to have a sad face over being over 40. I am always impressed by how much everyone here accomplishes and how much people do. The age category is just a number. Our number = wise and experienced in living and loving.

Cacowgirl- congrats on your new saddle! Good idea getting it re-fleeced by a professional. I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it. Any progress on the horse search?

Roadyy- how are ya doing? I hope all is well with the family and you are back to 100% health very soon.


----------



## paintmefree

Hi Critter Sitter. Thank you. She is actually a nurse mare foal. Believed to be a spotted saddlebred. What a sweetheart she is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paintmefree

Thank you Koolio. Its just that the wiser I get, the more I hurt. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome all the newcomers to this place 
Paint me free love your avatar 

We miss Stan 
hope he is safe and has pictures to share when he gets 
back


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, I got to the house preparing to go into the shed after the ECM and the guy was there to pick up his horse trailer. The one I did all the metal repairs on and posted progress pics here. He had two new tires for the rear and a jack, but no lug wrench so I had to help him get those on. When they finally left they had the horse trailer and a baby rabbit in their possession. My wife looked at me and said I had 20 minutes to be ready to leave or she would not be a happy camper. That stopped me from getting to the shed as it was 10:30 when we returned and midnight before I got any shut eye. I have no plans for this evening and will surely get in there this afternoon. I will also take pics of anything else I have and if you wish to show it to your DH. 

Terry, yes TB stands for Thoroughbreds. I am glad you are able too see how much we are glad to have you here as a part of our group. I know I am not the only one who looks forward to reading your updates and allowing us to get to know you better after each one. 


Koolio, I'm sorry you had a bad day at school, loaded down with all the added responsibilities at home and in the yard, but I truly believe you are more than adequate for the task. You seem very able to look at what needs done and know how to do it in a way that is efficient and rewarding. I still hope you find relax and relief to have the opportunity to recharge as I'm sure having the neighbor stop by to talk horse as well as the little ride you were able to get it helped slow your mind down just enough to relax a little.


Paintmefree,, welcome and glad to see you join in. Grab a mug out the freezer, drop a pint of tea in there and grab squat while throwing some conversation out here. 

NM, glad to hear they were getting along again. I agree that any attempt to swing around to bite should find their cheek making contact with my elbow and I see you did give him a whallop for it. As for the muscle relief you can try Listerine on it as I have found it does help. I usually run the water from the faucet over their legs when we return from long rides then massage the Listerine in all four. 

Eole, I liked the pics and the story. Would have loved to seen some pics of the ride, but I'm sure just keeping up with them was a full on chore. Glad you enjoyed it and hope to hear about more of them.


Lori, thanks for the update on them. Hope you don't get in over your head with taking on the entire barn. We are already suffering from your lack of time in here now and you go and take more of it away. Bad girl .Bad bad girl...gonna make someone break out a crop on you...


I am feeling much better health wise and thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## Farmchic

Welcome to our group Paintmefree!

Rick-How was the movie?

I hope to make it to the Drive-in tonight to see a double feature of Despicable me 2 and Monsters University but haven't completely decided as it will make for a very late night and we have to be up and out early Saturday morning. I do so want my kids to experience a drive in theatre though and it's been longer than I can remember since I've been to one.


----------



## Farmchic

Baked Potato Soup 
(this recipe is a Huge Stock pot full, I mean enough for your family and several others with leftovers ha ha)

4 Sticks Sweet Cream Butter
8 Cups flour
12 Cups Milk
2-49oz cans of Chicken broth
10lbs of red potatoes

Toppings:
Shredded Cheddar Cheese
Green Onion chopped
Bacon Bits (do not forget this)
Sour Cream

I like to bake my potatoes the day before then let them cool and refrigerate them overnight. This gives them a nice soft consistency but they don't fall apart. I just throw mine in a deep pan with a little water and bake on 350 until they are soft.
Dice up your potatoes and set aside. We like to leave the peels on but that is up to you. Melt the 4 sticks of butter in your stock pot, add the chicken broth until boiling. Slowly add the flour stirring with a whisk just like if your making gravy. If it starts getting too thick you can start adding your milk otherwise add the milk after the flour. Then add your diced up potatoes and heat on low until your potatoes are warmed up- be careful not to scorch. Add salt and pepper to taste, serve in a bowl and ADD TOPPINGS-this may be the most important part : ) and what makes this Baked Potato Soup not just Potato Soup 


Enjoy! And let me know how it goes.


----------



## Roadyy

The movie was pretty good. We got there just in time as it had only started about a minute or two before we sat down. The pastor and his wife, his inlaws, and 2 other couples from church, including the couple I thought we were double dating with. We had to head out as soon as the movie was over since it was a 40 minute drive back home so we didn't get to hang out or even talk to the couple I thought we were going with. Had a very brief talk with the pastor as we were walking out and that was it. I kinda felt bad about not hanging around, but 5 am comes early and I still wanted to spend time with my wife before going to sleep. We stopped off for a bite to eat on the way home since there was no time before the movie. Had a very good conversation over the meal that continued the other 30 minutes going home. Got home around 10:30pm and spent more quality time together before finally trying to sleep for a couple of hours before getting up. 

I haven't been to a drive in for over 15 years. The one back home in Ms. closed down even longer than that, but the town next to where Michelle lived when we met had one and we took the kids there a couple of times.


----------



## Critter sitter

paintmefree said:


> Hi Critter Sitter. Thank you. She is actually a nurse mare foal. Believed to be a spotted saddlebred. What a sweetheart she is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She looks like it.
Looking forward to more pictures and stories


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, thanks for the update on them. Hope you don't get in over your head with taking on the entire barn. We are already suffering from your lack of time in here now and you go and take more of it away. Bad girl .Bad bad girl...gonna make someone break out a crop on you...
> 
> 
> I am feeling much better health wise and thank you all for the well wishes.


well I hope to not be away to to much. Ive thought about selling the salon business but I enjoy the relax time I get here. the away has not really been because of the ranch as much as the internet issues. the hot box I got is not great but it does work most of the time.
at least it is good enough to get on here and run my CC machine too.

Glad your feeling better . Hubby said he is feeling worse today  I wish he would slow down a bit. today he has a "new girl" riding with him its a good thing we have trust as these ag girls are usually pretty and young.


----------



## Critter sitter

That potato soup sounds YUMMY I may have to make it when it gets cooler out.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would add some more cuteness to this thread with more pics of the kids and their ride. These will have Jessa in them..

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Again go away for a few days and a whole lots of reading to do. Glad you didn't leave TJ I like hearing how things are progressing. I liked your pictures!

Welcome Sibyl and Paint.

Glad that Alex and Stan will be back, the thread wouldn't be the same without them. I am on facebook and would be up for connecting there.

Love the pictures Rick.

Have prospective buyers for Hunter this morning. If he doesn't sell they are both moving tomorrow. Not sure how this will work out. They were in adjacent paddocks on Wednesday when there was a commotion and Hunter was running around his paddock bucking like crazy. We all run over there and looked at Hunter and the three boards knocked down from the fence and said "What did you do now?" Took him out and checked him over no cuts, nothing.
Took Scotty out of his paddock and lo and behold his back legs are all scraped up. Soo... we know who took down the fence. These 2 are supposed to share a pasture in live in adjacent paddocks when we move, should be interesting. Seems as though Scotty has a dominent streak in him.


----------



## tjtalon

Had just enough time before have to get ready for work to run thru the posts; no time to comment all that I want to, but read every one. 

Wecome PaintMeFree!

Relieved Stan & Alex will return soon.

Have a good day all, Happy Friday! (my "friday is Saturday..)


----------



## Farmchic

That little Jessa is such a doll! She could pass as your granddaughter as she has the same sweet face as your boys. 

My favorite though is the grandson with the binky on the horse Ha! Ha! Someone needs to tell that boy that cowboys don't use binky's  I've got a picture of my little boy with one in his mouth at the top of a step ladder with a tool belt on, always makes me laugh how they want to be such little men but still hold on to those binks. 

Cuteness overload for sure!


----------



## Critter sitter

awesome pictures Rick!


----------



## Sibyl

How cute the kids in the saddle! I can't wait to see my grandson on horseback too. I will have to wait, he is only 6 months old


----------



## Roadyy

Sibyl said:


> How cute the kids in the saddle! I can't wait to see my grandson on horseback too. I will have to wait, he is only 6 months old


I had my daughter in the saddle with me @ 5 days old just after Halloween.


----------



## Roadyy

What are the Labor Day Holiday plans you have in store?

We are going to be having the 4th of July fireworks show tomorrow night since it was cancelled due to heavy rains. The kids from church will be selling glow sticks for their fund raiser. Other than that I have grass cutting and horse work planned for the 3 day weekend when I'm not in church.


----------



## Critter sitter

lets see
Work Salon, pet sit houses and the barn tomorrow then pick up cake that is for Sunday for Bres Birthday.
Rick you'll love the Cake it is a Jeep one. her picture of her driving the jeep on the trail.
sunday pet sit houses barn then do Chores for bre at barn as she has a shooting comp. also planning to fix some fence. Then a going away supper for some family moving to Alaska and celebrating Bres Birthday . 
Monday more barn and pet sitting.. a Aunt is in town and wants me to come visit . I am trying to get that done. I just wish it were closer . we'll see.. amd If I am lucky it will cool off enough to get a ride in at some point


----------



## Critter sitter

i'm worn out just thinking of it lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

My cheesecake for tomorrow's party is done. I think it's going to be pretty awesome. The jeep is a little better, but still needs something-we're scratching our heads on it now. Then DH moved over to working on the flatbed trailer as we will be moving some fence panels for a neighbor later this afternoon-a tire was separating, so he changed it, & worked on the wheelbearings-so we can pick up her (16) panels later today. Now he is helping another neighbor w/a winch issue. We do keep busy!

I'm going to saddle soap the roping saddle I just bought, then it will go to California w/us & get a new fleece lining. I will have my favorite riding boots re-soled & heeled also, that should take care of them for a couple of years-I hope-they are comfortable & I wear them a lot! In the winter though I will be wearing insulated boots-cold feet make me miserable.

Wishing you all a great holiday W/E & hope you get some horse time!


----------



## Roadyy

You should be. 

It is 90* with a heat index of 99* so I'm sure pics of me by the time dark thirty arrive I will be soaked in sweat and looking like I just did all those things on you list in one afternoon.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh and don't forget the 70% humidity.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> You should be.
> 
> It is 90* with a heat index of 99* so I'm sure pics of me by the time dark thirty arrive I will be soaked in sweat and looking like I just did all those things on you list in one afternoon.


we have been having 100+ temps and 98% humidity.. it is terrible. uckiness
hoping that the wind change helps a bit


----------



## Hunter65

We are going for a final barn trail ride tomorrow morning and then moving Scotty and Hunter to their new home. The people came today but said they wanted to talk about it and talk to their coach when they get back home next week. So waiting again. The girl looked so cute on him and he was so good.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> We are going for a final barn trail ride tomorrow morning and then moving Scotty and Hunter to their new home. The people came today but said they wanted to talk about it and talk to their coach when they get back home next week. So waiting again. The girl looked so cute on him and he was so good.


good luck with your move


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, stop whining about your humidity being so high. We all know Nebraska has a dry humidity being all land locked and all. Us poor ole water drenched wet humidity folks have the air so much heavier to breathe in....:hide:


----------



## Roadyy

Well, I have all of about 15 minutes left of this week of work so if I don't see you all til Tuesday I'm giving you a heads up now that it's not due to being dismissed. 

I will try to pry the laptop from the DW and DDs to log in at some point over the next three days. 

Have a wonderful holiday weekend for those who are in countries that celebrate it and to those who don't I still bid you fair well til I see you again.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm trying to find out some about horse shipping, but my computer isn't showing me anything that helps-anyone here have a company to recommend or one to stay away from? Possible shipping Louisiana to Arizona. Maybe I should just do it myself? It's around 1500 miles.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> We are going for a final barn trail ride tomorrow morning and then moving Scotty and Hunter to their new home. The people came today but said they wanted to talk about it and talk to their coach when they get back home next week. So waiting again. The girl looked so cute on him and he was so good.


good luck Sandi. hope it works out for you and Hunter


----------



## Country Woman

Have a great long weekend everyone 
see you later


----------



## Eole

CritterSitter: your busy schedule makes my head dizzy! Hope you can take some time off to enjoy a ride.

Hunter: have fun on your ride tomorrow and good luck on moving the horses. 

Cacowgirl: I like taking care of leather tack, it can really give a new life to it. You mentioned looking for a horse hauler: did you find yourself a horse? (sorry if I missed that info)

Unusually hot and humid here also. I going away again this week end to volunteer in a FEI endurance event. 50-75 and 100 miles categories. I'll be surrounded by gorgeous fit athletic horses, mostly arabians. We get a T-Shirt and they feed us, it is a friendly and fun bunch of people. I will be camping again, hoping to wake up dry despite forecast of rain.

Have a great week end everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

TGIF!! Had a terrific week....but it was the longest afternoon EVRR! Why do lice checks create mayhem????:?

Riding tomorrow morning, going to a Buffet Man benefit concert tomorrow night. Talked about a quick rode up to camp Sunday to Monday. We shall see.

Would like to LOTS of horse time in!!

Have a good night all!! It's almost fall! My falvriete season...the heat and humidity killed me today.. No SC in our building. Was high 80s....:shock: and humid. My ankles are the size of watermelons! Hahahaha

Good night all, I'm beat.:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm following a strong possibility of a horse-but I have my own 2 trips booked, & the other gal has a family trip scheduled also. There is no way I'm getting any horse until after I'm back from my second trip which will be after the middle of next month. I do hope to have a horse by Thanksgiving, though. Does anybody know a good shipper? Most horses are close enough for me to go get, but one is over 1500 miles away. And I'm really liking that one!


----------



## tjtalon

Ran thru posts again before I crash...on by meself, usually around this time frame there's news from Stan &/or updates from Alexis (& Stan/Alexis rebuttals to giggle at). Lookin' forward to their return.

Haven't been on FB for a couple of years, 'tho haven't closed the thing out altogether (my sister wanted to do games I started, but think she got over it anyway, since her life is busy..in Iowa..) I never check it anymore. I have Skype, that I do once in awhile w/sister.

As for humidity & other thoughts:..I love Iowa, it's pretty country,but my chest closes up & dang near shuts down by the time I reach the Mississippi River Valley. If I could, to be closer to my sister (& mother, who's getting way old), I'd live in Council Bluffs Iowa; just past the Nebraska border where the little hills start to roll into Iowa. Close enough to Omaha for anything big one would want to do, but still in pretty Iowa. But...stuck in Colorado, which my lungs like (even 'tho we've had a humid-ish summer, for us), & it seems to be where I'm supposed to work out my life. So, there it is..I feel like an exile most times, & Colorado not "home", but since home is where you make it: I'll trot out to Tommy on Mondays & know I'm where I'm supposed to be! Where else could've I found my master instructor? God does work in mysterious ways.

Rick, I looked again @ your recent pics of the babies on the horse. I love the one of Jessa tossing her arms up, that I put it in MyDocs to send to my sister, she'll love it. You are so good for that baby woman.

As for Labor Day, I'll be muckin' me stalls & pens for me 18 horses, & hoping to get rewarded w/a saddle on Tommy.

Hope all have a wonderful holiday week-end! 

PaintMF, I apologize, I meant to say in my welcome how pretty your horse is in your avatar, so, welcome again, &..oooh, she's pretty.

Guess I've yacked enough all by myself on here. Have to get to bed, & do my "friday". It's been super-busy @ work (boss working on proving to Director that another person is needed; yesterday, out of a total of 85 calls, 47 were mine. I had no time to breathe,eat, or even hardly p.. We need help).

Keep thinkin' about the teachers; all going okay? I thought of you, Nicker,today, as have an idea what you look like in my head, surrounded by the little ones.

'Nite all. Later.


----------



## Country Woman

good evening all nice to be here again, reading everyone's stories 
we had a good storm roll through here last night 
so did not sleep to well


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha TJ, I'm sure it's a sight!! Tall teach and 23(soon to be 24) eight and nine year olds walking down the hall. In the classroom it's a different stories. If you met me...you would probably be surprised how loud and gregarious I get.:lol: I have people stop to peek in while I am reading a story because i get so dramatic!! Hahaha. Or of someone gets a tough problem right I yell YES !! And run(or shuffle...depending on day of the week it is and how sore my feet are:wink and give them a high five. :lol: we have fun.

Friday I kinda blew it for myself....had my schedule all wrong, was thinking lice checks were end of day, and decided a good time to get them was after recess. So...thinking that when we came back up from head checks I had them pull out their take home folders. Then the aide walks in.....I'm thinking hmmmmm. I look closer at the clock.......****!!!! I'm supposed to be teaching something!! It's 1:30 NOT 2:30!!!! :-x:shock: I had my work cut out reining them back in....:?

Well....second cup of coffee down...time for some horsey time.

Have a great day all! . Good luck with the horse search CCG.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Our weather is much cooler now, so we really want to get the stove installed. We got all the backer board for the walls & platform, the adhesive for it,& the tiles for covering the platform & the rise from the floor. The hardest part will be getting the stovepipe & plugging it into the existing pipe. At least, that's my thought, but I'm not doing the work-haha. Then go get pellets, & we'll be set. We can add the stacked stone at a later date, & the mantel. Looking forward to not "seeing" our breath in the house in the mornings! That was too chilly!

We also would like to get that Jeep running dependably. It will get much better gas mileage than our big trucks.

We moved our neighbor's fence panels for her yesterday-she got them back from a friend she had loaned them out to a few years ago-so now she can have a round pen & we can work on breaking her younger horse, & I can use it whenever I want. Yippee!

The kittens are doing fine-they act like nothing happened. Hubby is leaving the door of the shed ajar for them & they are loving it-so much better than them hopping into the engine compartment on his F-250! That was pretty scary!

Looking forward to our party later today-hoping the rain misses our party grounds, but we do have shelter there, & downpours don't usually last too long, but it's next to a wash, so that could get exciting-LOL!

Wishing everyone a good holiday W/E, & hope you get some horse time.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, stop whining about your humidity being so high. We all know Nebraska has a dry humidity being all land locked and all. Us poor ole water drenched wet humidity folks have the air so much heavier to breathe in....:hide:


you come on out here on a day
like today and tell me it aint nothing like FL..Remember I am from the tampa area so I know all about Fl humidity.. Brat:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> I'm trying to find out some about horse shipping, but my computer isn't showing me anything that helps-anyone here have a company to recommend or one to stay away from? Possible shipping Louisiana to Arizona. Maybe I should just do it myself? It's around 1500 miles.


I know of a horse you could have in nebraska 
sweet pergeron prob get him for next to nothing.
hehehe

sorry no idea on shippers here is what my google shows

https://www.google.com/search?q=equ...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Critter sitter

the ride all depends on the heat and humidity.. The flies were so bad yesterday that the horses were full out running in the pasture trying to escape them . I got them all sprayed with my home made spray and they were begging me at the gate this morning to do it again. the ******s were even biting me through my jeans. YUCK!!:evil::evil:!


Eole said:


> CritterSitter: your busy schedule makes my head dizzy! Hope you can take some time off to enjoy a ride.
> 
> Hunter: have fun on your ride tomorrow and good luck on moving the horses.
> 
> Cacowgirl: I like taking care of leather tack, it can really give a new life to it. You mentioned looking for a horse hauler: did you find yourself a horse? (sorry if I missed that info)
> 
> Unusually hot and humid here also. I going away again this week end to volunteer in a FEI endurance event. 50-75 and 100 miles categories. I'll be surrounded by gorgeous fit athletic horses, mostly arabians. We get a T-Shirt and they feed us, it is a friendly and fun bunch of people. I will be camping again, hoping to wake up dry despite forecast of rain.
> 
> Have a great week end everyone!


----------



## Country Woman

good morning nice to be here and read every ones stories


----------



## Celeste

My birthday is coming up so I ordered myself a new cinch. It takes all the guesswork out of getting the right present. Makes DH's life easier.


----------



## Cacowgirl

When I get back from my trips, after the middle of next month, I'll be doing the horse search hot & heavy-my ideal horse is small but well-proportioned, would be nice if it was gaited, I really like mares, & while I like odd-colored horses, bays can be beautiful, as can any other solid colored horse. I want the temperament, the beauty in my eyes will build as we become a team. I want to be able to ride out alone w/no backtalk, but good w/a group, also. I've had Arabs & part-arabs, love Morabs, & lots of others (LOL) & would like a horse between 600 & 900 pounds. I'm little & don't feel the need to feed a larger horse than what I need for a short daily ride. The ability to be barefoot is a must. If push comes to shove I would rather have a second horse than have to shoe one. Youngest age I would consider-5-,oldest-maybe 20. I would like to be able to go pick-up the horse myself so within 400 miles of Kingman, AZ would be ideal. Further away-would really have to be exceptional. Anybody know my perfect horse (pony)? Papers are not necessary.


----------



## Sibyl

It's nice to read all your posts but it takes some time. English is not my first language. Since I stopped travel for business, I speak it regularly only to my mares (two full sisters coming from Oklahoma) and they never try to correct me. This morning I had a wonderful ride, no words needed beside a woah when done. 
It's a pity that nobody is on fb, I refused to use it for years but now I'm there sometimes.
Cacowgirl, I wish you to find your dream horse.
Have a nice week-end.


----------



## Stan

*'OLD' IS WHEN...** 
'Getting lucky' means you find your car in the parking lot..
*

Well it looks like I got forgiven before the event so that lemon is going to be consumed with a couple of dozen bluff oysters, a rare steak, side salad and cheese cake. We all know what oysters are good for and only one is required, the rest are just in case.

Time is short at the moment long hours so I can go to a two day cattle drive on thursday and friday this week plus covering for other staff over the weekend.

I will catch up with all. Stella is sold but still at our place She has developed dry skin in the creases of her front legs in the chest area. Probably dermatitis. Oh well, if the buyer gets upset when she comes to pick her up i'll give her her money back. But I'm going to try free and lovely shampoo see if that works. Bugs is still healing well from the ticks and has energy to burn. 

Cheers all and safe riding


----------



## Celeste

We are all so glad you are back, Stan!!


----------



## Farmchic

Cacowgirl- many of us here probably have or know of horses for sale. This is one I have for sale right now. I don't think he's probably your "perfect" horse but here's a link to a video of him moving around in our outdoor arena. 




 
Paso Fino 
Gelding
Started but could use more saddle time
Easy going, quick learner
Can be a little tricky to catch, prefers to be haltered from the side. 
Has never been shod


I'm in Missouri. If your at all interested just PM me and I'll give you more details.


----------



## paintmefree

Hello all. I am 42 and I have had horses for 11 years now. Whem I was little, I would watch westerns with my grandmother. Oh how she loved John Wayne. Lol I would cry when the horses got hurt and laugh when the cowboys did. My imaginary friend was Trigger. Lol My uncle had draft horses and his kids had a couple ponies. I rode the palomino pony only a couple times. Friends of the family had horses and I would ride their pony. I would walk it down the hill with binder twine as reins, jump on bare back and it would haul butt back to the barn. Lol it was barn sour. In my mid twenties I was driving down a back rode and saw a black and white paint. I almost wrecked the car trying to stop to get a better look for I had never seen one before. I was in total awe. I swore that one day I would have one. In my early 30's I worked with a woman that had a black and white paint foal. I went to look at her and fell in love right away. Her name is Apache and she is 12 years old now and still with me. Her and I have trail ridden, run barrels, pole bended, done parades...etc. she is wonderful! I have had a couple other horses and now I have two nurse mare foals. They are beautiful yearlings. One is a chestnut walker and the other spotted saddlebred. I love all three of them dearly. Thank you for reading.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi paint & welcome to the thread. I've had 1 paint mare in my life-pretty but could be stubborn. 

FC-nice little gelding-I really like his conformation, but he looks young, & maybe a bit feisty, & MS is quite a ways. Looked at that mare, also, but knowing the terrain around here, I don't think that would work. I had a Paso Fino mare here for awhile, and since I ride w/a QH , she nearly lost her gait after a few months. Don't know if it was the QH, or the terrain, or what, but she started just stopping on the way home-she was in her 20's,so I didn't push her, looking for a bit younger horse now, but it needs to be well-broke. I do have about 3 picked out , but I need to get these trips out of the way first. And I will be getting my favorite riding boots re-soled & re-heeled & the saddle I just bought re-fleeced while on the trip to CA, so I will be able to hit the ground running when I get back. I don't think it will take long to get my corral filled-LOL! As much as I like gaited horses, especially Peruvians & Paso Finos, the terrain I have to ride in would not be the best for them.

QH's & Mustangs do great here & Arabs & Morgans & those crosses. And I want a pony sized horse. No barrels, no showing, no cow work~ but can't be afraid of cows-open range here & easy-loading, saddling, mounting. All the normal stuff tht we all hope for-haha. My sister is already wishing my visit was longer, and we have booked a lot to do on the CA trip also-hope we can get it all done.

The party last night was a blast-the cheesecake didn't last very long-it has been requested again.


----------



## Country Woman

hello everyone 
good to see you all again 

love reading your stories


----------



## Sibyl

Hello!
What's the game with the carrots? I could not find any info about the rules and purposes of "having" carrots.  Is there an explaining post I could read?
Tks.


----------



## Stan

Sibyl said:


> Hello!
> What's the game with the carrots? I could not find any info about the rules and purposes of "having" carrots.  Is there an explaining post I could read?
> Tks.


The game is simple just catch as many as you can, then some crim riding a horse will steal them from you. You, from time to time are given the oppertunity to steal from other forum members. I would never do that to my friend. I always tell the truth though some may think I am stretching the truth.:lol:


----------



## Farmchic

Cacowgirl- Payaso is 6 years old, gaited, small around 800 lbs, has always been barefoot, a uniquely marked bay who has a wonderful temperament.  I thought he fit enough of your requirements to at least tell you about him. Just for the record, the video was made after he had been stalled for a few days and I knew he would want to move around so I purposely took video of that. I realize it's not a great video as far as showing where he is at in his training. I appreciate you taking the time to watch the video though.
I'm sure your perfect horse is out there, just take your time and you'll find him or her. Please keep us updated with how it's going. We love horse shopping with our friends. Right Gang?

Welcome Paintmefree!

And thank you Country Woman for keeping up with us all.

Hope everyone is doing well and having fun.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I do enjoy horse shopping, but it can be stressful, too. The time between meet, greet, fall in love, & commit is short compared to how long a horse/rider may be together. I don't like to sell/change horses, so I see it as a very long commitment. Also, there's lots of sunshine here, so white markings can lead to sunburn. My Gelding (w/lots of chrome) had a sunburned nose last summer, & he didn't like me doctoring it, or later putting sunscreen on him. Some people will tattoo around white rimmed eyes-I would rather just avoid the problem & not have a horse w/a lot of white. 

I'm thinking about this next horse & I need to be packing for my trip! And fix some meals ahead for DH. It is raining again here-we had lots of thunder & rain during the night last night-the monsoon season should be ending soon-we are pretty green right now. I will be in Portland by noon on Wednesday, then back in Vegas around 3 the following Wednesday-then a 2 hour drive home & leave the next morning for So. CA. Busy, Busy! We plan on coming home on Monday the 16th~~w/boots & saddle ready to go!


----------



## Stan

I'm not having a great start to the week its Monday here while you are still enjoying the weekend I am in the poo, again.
Seems the A H in this home have stuffed up the septic tank and it backed up in the pipes popping out to greet us in the most unexpected places.

I spent sunday digging around the tank and cleaning up. Today with things under controll I await the arrival of a high pressure cleaning water pump and can finish the job mutch to the delight of all concerned, as it will be great to get the loo working again after a 48 hour wait, if you get my drift.

Now you all ask what has this got to do with horses. Not mutch. Just thought I'd share the relality of country living. However it may stop me from the cattle drive on Thursday and Friday which will annoy me no end as Roslyn will be riding a friends horse while I show off Bugs to her. Just some of the things married couples do. My horse is better than yours, but I would not voice the words for fear of missing out on dinner for a few weeks. 

Cheers all


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Stan glad to see you are still with us. Well moved the boys yesterday Got to new barn and hunter had big gash in his nose. Had to call vet. Emergency call yikes. She stapled him up came out today had to call vet again as all staples came out. She ended up cutting flap off poor hunter. Must sell ppny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Stan glad to see you are still with us. Well moved the boys yesterday Got to new barn and hunter had big gash in his nose. Had to call vet. Emergency call yikes. She stapled him up came out today had to call vet again as all staples came out. She ended up cutting flap off poor hunter. Must sell ppny
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gosh, hunter, how did that happen? That must have been quite a gash! :shock: Figures huh?....JUST WHEN HE'S ABOUT OUT THE DOOR.:?


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Stan glad to see you are still with us. Well moved the boys yesterday Got to new barn and hunter had big gash in his nose. Had to call vet. Emergency call yikes. She stapled him up came out today had to call vet again as all staples came out. She ended up cutting flap off poor hunter. Must sell ppny
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im a little behind I thought hunter had been sold. Thats a shame will it change the look of the horse mutch


----------



## Celeste

Hunter may not really scar that badly. Sometimes those facial injuries come out a lot better than you think they will, especially when they get prompt attention like he did.


----------



## Stan

Sitting around waiting for the equipment to arrive and I got to thinking Not a good thing to have happen to me.

I was daydreaming about the treks I had been on and the ones to come when looking into the sky this thought hit me.

Ever googled your own properity and focused in on it to see the buildings and the trees and the horses and sheep in the paddocks. Fantistic technology. I google to see if Roslyns home if the car can be seen on there latest pass then she is home. Makes sense

On one of the treks when in a large paddock about 20 of us and out to one side there is this lone dead tree. Bit like a power pole.
Anyhow, on of the party had to have a pit stop, as we all do when out riding and the only cover was the tree so behind it she went. We all stood around in the paddock waiting for her and holding her horse. Can you picture that sceen. Go on.

Now add this. The satillite from Google earth going overhead, taking snap shots and updating the information on that farm you are riding on.:shock:

Its a problem. :lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Haha that would be funny. I think I will have to do some googling. 
The lady that was going to buy hunter had him vetted. I had to disclose his ligament injury and he told her that he was repeatedly sore on that leg. I call BS he wasn't sore at all. So she declined him. Lady at new barn going to try him in her lesson program and may buy him. Had potentials out last Friday as well. He seems to prefer the kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Happy holiday Monday everyone! Is been a busy few days, so I have had lots or catching up to do.

Hunter - sorry to hear abou Hunter's injury. Hopefully it will heal soon. Maybe the lesson program is just the right situation for him.

Stan - hope you get your plumbing up and running. I know from experience that is not one of the better aspects of country living.

It has been a busy weekend with chores around the acreage and getting ready for school. We bought a car for our daughter on Saturday, and pick it up Tuesday. It will be a big help with her having her own transportation for work. Last night we had friends over for a cream can dinner, that turned out exceptionally well. Today I have to hit the books and get ready for my students tomorrow. I am a little anxious about it, but it will be good get back into routine again.

Although the weather has been lovely, the days are getting much shorter, and that is cutting into riding time. My daughter and I haul in for our usual lesson this evening and will continue until the end of September. After that, we ride only on weekends, and the odd evening if I can get away from school early enough. Summer is wonderful here, but it always seems so short. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Labour Day!


----------



## Farmchic

Good morning all! Guess you are all still in bed? 

Poor Hunter, hopefully he'll find his spot with some kids that will spoil him.

It's supposed to cool down here a little and I sure hope it does because I need to get caught up on the barn work. Lori I may need to hire you, it seems I can't keep up with what few horses I have! Especially in this hot weather.

Stan sorry to hear about your plumbing problems! That's no way to spend a weekend but I guess crap happens,literally 
Our fridge is not working if that makes your feel any better. Thankfully It was pretty empty and is still under warranty. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get someone out though. 

Cacowgirl- yes horse shopping can be stressful too, I mostly enjoy the shopping part that is done at home watching videos and searching online ads. The actually going and looking is a pain.

That's all for now.

Get up you sleepyheads!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Can't figure out how to start a thread/question~so I will ask it here. How does being downhill affect a horse? I know the saddle may slip forward, but any other major problems? I saw a nice 18 yr. old Morgan mare, but her hips looked at least a couple of inches taller than her withers. An older lady was riding her in an Aussie saddle which seemed to fit nicely. No breast collar or crupper. I have a lovely Aussie saddle & could see myself on this single-footing mare, especially if her price became a little easier on the pocketbook. They are going on about her bloodlines & what color she could throw, but I only want a trail partner.

Also saw a lovely gelding that I just flipped over & besides his other attributes, he is affordable-I really, really like him. 13.2 & tons of fun! Should I call & let the seller know I'm interested?


----------



## Farmchic

I don't know the answer to that question but wonder if a wedge pad would help?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Did Hunter gash himself in the trailer? He sure does hurt himself a lot, doesn't he? Some horse are like that, especially the curious ones. Maybe being a lesson horse would settle him a bit.

Stan-Septic problems are a major pain, hope that gets straightened out quickly w/out costing too much. How would that keep you from going on the trek? In a way, I'm kind of glad the horses are just my thing & hubs has his own interests. He'll help w/hay, saddling, mounting, etc., & if I can't squeeze the nippers together when I'm doing their feet he'll help, but he wears flip-flops a lot, so I try to do things on my own, if possible.

Today I'm going to try to unpack more of my horse stuff & put some more bridles together & make more reins "easy change" w/snaps, & I have one set of braided reins that need the rein chains at the end-they'll get the snaps, too. I'm going to clean up the last saddle I bought, too-it has some scuff marks. Anyone ever heard of a Walla Walla Champion Roper?

Anyone have any hints for getting to my pictures? So I can attach them? Should I try to load them into photobucket or shutterfly or something? I have tried to learn how to cut & paste numerous times over the years, but that doesn't stick w/me either. I am so challenged w/computer things. I find horses so much easier! At least you get feedback from them.


----------



## Hunter65

Do you want to post the pictures here? If so go to the advanced reply click on the paperclip browse for you photos upload close window go back to paper clip and insert pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

To me, it is easier to put the images on photobucket and then copy the image file and insert it in the message. 

About the down hill horse, you might have to get a pad that raises the saddle up a bit in the front like Farmchic mentioned.


----------



## Farmchic

koolio- almost forgot, what is a cream can?


----------



## Critter sitter

Wow he is gorgeous what a mane. And you know I and in love with that bald face he looks like a fun ride.


Farmchic said:


> Cacowgirl- many of us here probably have or know of horses for sale. This is one I have for sale right now. I don't think he's probably your "perfect" horse but here's a link to a video of him moving around in our outdoor arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paso Fino
> Gelding
> Started but could use more saddle time
> Easy going, quick learner
> Can be a little tricky to catch, prefers to be haltered from the side.
> Has never been shod
> 
> 
> I'm in Missouri. If your at all interested just PM me and I'll give you more details.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

Thanks Lori! He is very smooth. A couple weeks ago our trainer and my son shot a couple of guns next to him to see how he handled it and he had almost no reaction :shock: my little gelding would have landed on the moon :lol:
We're going to try to get a video showing where he's at in his training real soon, I'll share it when it's done.


----------



## Critter sitter

Omgoodness I sure hope hunter feels better soon


Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Stan glad to see you are still with us. Well moved the boys yesterday Got to new barn and hunter had big gash in his nose. Had to call vet. Emergency call yikes. She stapled him up came out today had to call vet again as all staples came out. She ended up cutting flap off poor hunter. Must sell ppny
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Omg Bre would love a Horse she could shoot off of. She wants to do mounted shooting so bad. My new boarder does it and I want to get her some training. Hope Shari is willing to work with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

This is my dad who passed away 6 years ago 
He was the best dad a girl could ever have 
I miss him every day 
Love you dad


----------



## tjtalon

Glad to see Stan is back, septic tank issues & all. Tracey, I have you teachers in mind alot; don't know how you do what you do, AND horses. Geez..

Got up @ 4a to get out to Janice's little ranch by 7a. Somewhat cooler here today, so got thru alot of pens pretty fast (& all weren't doubled-up, for a change). I did dump myself beside the manure pile; caught my leg on the handle & went down to incur a minor abrasion on my left knee. No biggie, but reason I fell was because hadn't had a cigarette in 24 hrs, & w/what always occurs when I try cold-turkey, I get dizzy/disoriented, & can't make it beyond 2 days. This time it absolutely has to happen. I'm over it/done. I haven't enjoyed the d...d things in months when actually smoke one, just WANT one...Anyway. Gotta get thru this next week w/that, then maybe it'll be easier, just tough out for now.

Janice tucked me in for a quick lesson before her 10a lesson (w/an autistic boy). She was worried the neighbors doing "YAY! it's dove season opening today" would freak him, but he turned out ok w/the noise. He was mostly concerned w/being able to 1st time Janice's Buccaner, but Janice watched Buc, & he seemed ok w/the firing next door.

But that was after my mucking, & after my brief-but-good lesson. I learned to tack up Tommy w/a western saddle, & getting on that was..weird. I've gotten used to to the bareback pad I guess. I got him into a good walk pretty fast 'tho, but felt was leaning to my left. Janice said I wasn't, & when I adjusted myself for "comfort" she said I'd gone to the right. An AH HA moment; told her I'd tossed from the left, that was it, so now biggie, let's get on w/it. So...I did.

Walked a bit, faster walk. Janice set out the barrels for the "real" barrel pattern exercise, so did that @ walk, after a bit of figuring out what was required. But..did it. Then Janice added something to my mix: showed me where/when to put my leg to put Tommy under, to turn. Got that right twice, before it was time to quit.

Walked him back to post. Had a bit of a time getting him still to halter after his bridle was off, as lots of people around (a few ladies had come to have a fun ride on their horses on Labor Day, after helping Janice feed..I just mucked along, feeling...not envious,not jealous...just wistful. Mucked along...)

The cookie-in-hat seems to be working (until he figures it out). 

I was, 'tho, a bit frustrated; Tommy is slow, & I wanted him to get on a bit faster when I was trying the barrel thing, so could work it out....but, LOL, @ the start, when urging him into a fast walk, Janice said "You urge him any more, he's going to trot; you want that?"....oooh. Not yet....or, maybe....I do.

No lesson next week; am up to even between muck/lesson exchange. so, will go happily muck.

This week: please send good vibes on this cigarette thing. Absolutely has to go this time.

Hope all had a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## Country Woman

my dad was the one who got me interested in horses 
he always loved horses especially the Draft breeds 
he worked with a Belgian named Sandy in the 1950,
I have a few pictures of Dad and Sandy


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Can't figure out how to start a thread/question~so I will ask it here. How does being downhill affect a horse? I know the saddle may slip forward, but any other major problems? I saw a nice 18 yr. old Morgan mare, but her hips looked at least a couple of inches taller than her withers. An older lady was riding her in an Aussie saddle which seemed to fit nicely. No breast collar or crupper. I have a lovely Aussie saddle & could see myself on this single-footing mare, especially if her price became a little easier on the pocketbook. They are going on about her bloodlines & what color she could throw, but I only want a trail partner.
> 
> Also saw a lovely gelding that I just flipped over & besides his other attributes, he is affordable-I really, really like him. 13.2 & tons of fun! Should I call & let the seller know I'm interested?


As the ride goes on I would imagine the saddle may work its way up into the shoulder. Long term riding may cause sorness


----------



## Teekin

nvr2many said:


> Alex, thank you.
> he kicked her twice in the stomach. Picture a 1800 lb gentle giant shaking so bad through her neck and front legs, very sad. I believe that she wanted to do what he wanted but was not sure what it was as he was all over the place. When my husband got back he kicked her again and got in her face with his hammer and my husband said he bopped her with it. I didn't see that part. I was just sick, second guessing everything. I am not against putting an animal in their place when needed but the punishment should fit the crime. If she had tried to bite him or kick him, hell yes get on her and bad!! She didn't even try to defend herself when he was attacking her.
> I don't know, it just didn't seem right to me.
> 
> Oh and she may be in heat. She was peeing and pooping a lot while he was doing her. So he mentioned heat and her not paying attention. She has not seemed to be acting different to me tho.


Well, that first kick would have been the end of that farrier. If you can not control your temper you have NO buisness handling animals. If she had agressed at him, taken a swipe or snap, then a sharp smack with an open hand accompanied with lots of yelling and backing down the isle OK, but striking with an objest? or kicking in the stomach for taking a hoof away? Someone needs to go to an Anger Managment seminar. If you like this guys work you can allways tell him in a polite way that you prefer to be the ONLY one to discipline your horses, Full Stop. He is there to do farrier work, if he has a problem with the horse's behavior he should speak to you and YOU will address it. Hopefully that will allow you to keep the farrier and make sure he never does anything but trim the dog gone feet again.


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> hadn't had a cigarette in 24 hrs, & w/what always occurs when I try cold-turkey, I get dizzy/disoriented, & can't make it beyond 2 days. This time it absolutely has to happen. I'm over it/done. I haven't enjoyed the d...d things in months when actually smoke one, just WANT one...Anyway. Gotta get thru this next week w/that, then maybe it'll be easier, just tough out for now.
> 
> This week: please send good vibes on this cigarette thing. Absolutely has to go this time.


When my husband quit, he was a bear for three days. Then he was ok. Keep hanging in there. Take the money that you would use to buy cigarettes, put it in a jar, and pretty soon you will be able to afford more riding lessons.


----------



## Koolio

Farmchic said:


> koolio- almost forgot, what is a cream can?


Basically it is an entire meal cooked over a propane flame in a cream can or tall stock pot. You layer the following ingredients (in this order)

-Corn on the cob with 1-2 layers of husks still on (I break them in half and stand them on end in the bottom of the can / pot
-Fresh new potatoes, cleaned but not peeled (I like the smaller ones so I don't have to cut them)
-Chunked fresh carrot, cleaned but not peeled
-Coarsly cut onion
-Coarsly chopped cabbage
-Bratwurst or Italian sausage

Add about 4-5 cups of water and a can of beer and simmer for 1 hour, covered 

Then flavour of the sausage seasons the entire pot and everything cooks up beautifully. We strain and then pour the contents into a large roasting pan and serve with sour kraut, sour cream, salad and buns. This is an inexpensive and easy way to feed a lot of people and it tastes awesome, especially if you can use freshly harvested vegetables. I cook mine on the barbecue burner, but I've also had it cooked over an open cooking fire.


----------



## Koolio

Cacowgirl - the downhill build may make it a little easier for the saddle to slip, but a well fit saddle that is wedged up in front should help avoid that. The biggest issue with horses being built downhill is their ability to work off their back ends and to get under themselves and round. This would be most significant for a performance horse in say reining or dressage. For pleasure and trail riding, I don't think it would be as much of an issue. When riding, you can feel the horse who is build downhill as they will often be heavier on the front. I think downhill horses also have a greater tendency to lean on the reins to avoid having to carry themselves. When riding an uphill built horse, you can feel the power in their hind end, and it is much easier to round and balance them. I'm n sure if being downhill will put a lot of extra strain on the front feet, but this would be worth checking. Poor feet and downhill might not be a good combination, but good feet, downhill and used for pleasure riding should be OK.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well I am no longer horseless! I called on the gaited Morgan mare & talked w/the owner at length-the battery on my phone started going out-LOL! but, the picture that looked like she was downhill was right after she bought her a month ago..on a whim...to rehome. She has since filled out, so that is a moot point. She has already had her blood drawn for a Coggins, her papers are at the Registry, maybe they'll be back to the owner by the time I can go pick her up. I'll meet her at the vet's office, & get the health certificate & brand inspection (he lives next-door to her) so I should be riding her in 16 days! She is also coming w/her companion donkey, so I will be studying about donkeys while I'm at my sister's later this week. I'm sure they will have something in the excellent Portland Library System. What a wonderful thing to look forward to! A beautiful red chestnut gaiting Morgan! I am over the moon! A Mare! -- I am so in love already! I must pack! Drive to Vegas-get on a plane. 16 days.......


----------



## Farmchic

Koolio sounds really good. Similar to the shrimp boil I tried not long ago.

Cacowgirl- Well that was quick! We'll be expecting pictures you know


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Just a quick post...Im tired, and 4:55 comes early!!

Koolio, good luck tomorrow!! I'll be thinking of ya!!:lol:

TJ, I was thinking of you as I rode today. My ankle was getting stiff, so I thought I would drop my stirrup...then both....and decided to ride like that for a bit until my inner thighs fatigued! :lol: didn't take long!!! Hahaha. Gotta do that more often!

Had a nice weekend, pics to come. Hope all of you did too!!

CCG, wow! How exciting!!

Where's NVR been??? Glad you're back Stan!!:wink:

Curious, anyone here use Cosequin?

Off to bed.


----------



## Celeste

My neighbor must have heard that my horse still needed a bit of desensitization training. Just as I mounted up, he started shooting a .22 rifle (at a target). She jumped a little bit on the first shot, but then after the second shot, she settled down and continued to work. Then he got out his deer rifle. Well that was a bit louder. Every time he would shoot it, she would jump like a jack-in-the-box and almost fall out of her skin. As soon as I would get her steadied, he would shoot the thing again. After several pretty adventurous moments, I decided that I would dismount. I continued to lead her around the arena and she continued to jump every time he shot his gun. I led her to the tack room and unsaddled. I put her out in the pasture and she watched his direction, wide eyed. By the time he got his gun put away, she was pretty much ok with it. Next time he decides to sight in a rifle, I wish it wouldn't be 2 minutes after I mount up.


----------



## paintmefree

Smoking: i cant quit. I have tried. If i go too long without one, i cant breath. I wish i never started. I know it is sucking the life right out of me. I can slow down for a day but then I will smome way more than usual to catch up. Cant seem to get enough. For those who have quit and/or are trying to quit....kudos!!!!!! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cacowgirl

Koolio-that dish sounds good-I like to make a lot when I cook & then reheat & not have to cook for a few days. Now that I'll be riding again, that will become even more important. I'm trying to learn to manipulate pictures. I just got my tack shed back- we took out the 2 tall cabinets-(that were just lying on their sides)-DH can use them in his container & we installed all the upper cabinets in the tack/feed shed & I'm heading out there now to unpack some of my horse stuff-finally! I will learn about pictures, & then you'll be seeing my new furbaby and where we go on or new adventures.

Didn't get much done-got dark so quick! But, emptied 1 box-it looks so nice to have my stuff out where I can find it & see what needs replacing.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Glad to see Stan is back, septic tank issues & all. Tracey, I have you teachers in mind alot; don't know how you do what you do, AND horses. Geez..
> 
> Got up @ 4a to get out to Janice's little ranch by 7a. Somewhat cooler here today, so got thru alot of pens pretty fast (& all weren't doubled-up, for a change). I did dump myself beside the manure pile; caught my leg on the handle & went down to incur a minor abrasion on my left knee. No biggie, but reason I fell was because hadn't had a cigarette in 24 hrs, & w/what always occurs when I try cold-turkey, I get dizzy/disoriented, & can't make it beyond 2 days. This time it absolutely has to happen. I'm over it/done. I haven't enjoyed the d...d things in months when actually smoke one, just WANT one...Anyway. Gotta get thru this next week w/that, then maybe it'll be easier, just tough out for now.
> 
> Janice tucked me in for a quick lesson before her 10a lesson (w/an autistic boy). She was worried the neighbors doing "YAY! it's dove season opening today" would freak him, but he turned out ok w/the noise. He was mostly concerned w/being able to 1st time Janice's Buccaner, but Janice watched Buc, & he seemed ok w/the firing next door.
> 
> But that was after my mucking, & after my brief-but-good lesson. I learned to tack up Tommy w/a western saddle, & getting on that was..weird. I've gotten used to to the bareback pad I guess. I got him into a good walk pretty fast 'tho, but felt was leaning to my left. Janice said I wasn't, & when I adjusted myself for "comfort" she said I'd gone to the right. An AH HA moment; told her I'd tossed from the left, that was it, so now biggie, let's get on w/it. So...I did.
> 
> Walked a bit, faster walk. Janice set out the barrels for the "real" barrel pattern exercise, so did that @ walk, after a bit of figuring out what was required. But..did it. Then Janice added something to my mix: showed me where/when to put my leg to put Tommy under, to turn. Got that right twice, before it was time to quit.
> 
> Walked him back to post. Had a bit of a time getting him still to halter after his bridle was off, as lots of people around (a few ladies had come to have a fun ride on their horses on Labor Day, after helping Janice feed..I just mucked along, feeling...not envious,not jealous...just wistful. Mucked along...)
> 
> The cookie-in-hat seems to be working (until he figures it out).
> 
> I was, 'tho, a bit frustrated; Tommy is slow, & I wanted him to get on a bit faster when I was trying the barrel thing, so could work it out....but, LOL, @ the start, when urging him into a fast walk, Janice said "You urge him any more, he's going to trot; you want that?"....oooh. Not yet....or, maybe....I do.
> 
> No lesson next week; am up to even between muck/lesson exchange. so, will go happily muck.
> 
> This week: please send good vibes on this cigarette thing. Absolutely has to go this time.
> 
> Hope all had a wonderful holiday weekend!


The cigarette thing, you can do it I was a chain smoker and I do mean chain. About 15 years ago I stopped cold turkey. If I can do it so can you I read the book the only way to quit smoking written by alan Carr it does work. its easer than you think al you need to know is what is coming and how to deal with it. Go for it


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good luck on quitting-I know that was a major contributing factor to my previous husband's death. After that-Non-smoking was a top priorty to any guy I might be interested in. And yes, I did get married again. He does have asthma, so we both avoid smokers as much as possible. There are a lot of smokers in Az, but our friends are considerate about their smoking.


----------



## Roadyy

Hello out there..... I am back from my 3 day weekend off of work and let me tell you, it was great.

I read all of the posts up to date and sounds like most of us had interesting activities happen over the last 3 days.

First let me say to Sandi that I really hope Hunter heals quickly as most of the injuries I've seen around that area do so very well.


Terry, glad your work load was not doubled in the stalls and that you got some saddle time in. I'll add a prayer in for your clearer lungs from a lack of nicotine. I recently quit(2 years ago this Turkey Day) and glad for it. I needed it for all the horse injuries I have here lately. lol

Stan, phewie you got a stank down there mister... hope you get it taken care of and I have seen some zoomed shots of some neighborhood ladies laying out in the google map...I always made sure to invite them to go boating with us as often as possible after that. 

Ccg, hope you get the stove up and burning before it gets too much colder on you and looking forward to seeing pics. If you haven't figured it out just yet and want more detailed instructions on both cropping and posting then pm me and we will see what we can do.

Tracey, that recipe sounded good til cabbage, sauerkraut and things were added then it became a soon to be forgotten memory. glad the party went off without a hitch.

I have been working between the showers of rain on trimming the horses feet and doing ground work. Saturday my wife took our youngest daughter to town for some one on one time so I took the two middle daughters and grandsons to the spring for some cooling off. IT WAS FREEZING. Couldn't talk the daughters into getting in, but me and the grandsons had a blue lipped good time.










Then Saturday night we had the make up fireworks show from the rain out on the 4th of July.....it rained on us til around 7pm when the storm finally moved out and people started coming in. It was only 2/3rds the crowd from last year so the teens didn't do so well with their glow stick necklaces and bracelets fund raiser.

Jarret and Jessa enjoyed the rain as you can see them finding their own entertainment as the streams of water coming off the canopy.


----------



## Country Woman

Rick looks like you had a nice time camping


----------



## Sibyl

Have you ever seen that picture of the dead horse on the ground and the cowboy going away with his saddle on the shoulder? The message was saying: indirect smoking is deadly. 
LOL I liked that so much I quit smoking immediately. LOL


----------



## Country Woman

no I did not see it Sibyl


----------



## Eole

Nice to be back and reading everyone's adventures.
Welcome back Stan, sorry for the septic problems. My DH works in that field (water treatment), so I know all about those stinky problems.

*TJ*: Congratulations on your decision to quit smoking. It's the best gift you can offer yourself. You'll be healthier and richer! (and smell better too)

*Celeste*: I think I would have dismounted at the first shot. Scary!

*CCG*: super news about the morgan horse. Hope you'll keep us posted and pictures will follow.

*Roadyy*: nice picture with the kids, braving freezing waters. Sounds like a fun week end. You trim your horses: anything you CAN'T do?  Out of curiosity: regular trim or barefoot type of trim?

Had a great hot and humid week end. Drove Saturday to the ridecamp of the endurance event (just over 2hrs drive). Nice warm night in my tent, sleeping to the sound of horses nickering all around. Sunday, full day of volunteering at the in/out timer. Which means I saw every horse in and out every loop of the race. The 100 miles was won by a lovely american lady, a loop ahead of everyone. For the 75 miles, there was an exciting race to the finish, won by just one head. Smiling riders, nice crews, cool vets. Next year, hope to be riding that one.

Yesterday, DH trimmed all our horses and took out a mountain of manure from the paddock. Now that the paddock's clean: vermifuge tonight for everyone.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> *Celeste*: I think I would have dismounted at the first shot. Scary!


You may be a bit brighter than I am. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Mine as well of been camping as we brought the canopy down as low as possible and still be able to sit in chairs while waiting the storm out so the fireworks show could get under way.

Was able to watch my Alabama college football team beat Virginia Tech on the little screen on my cell phone as the rain came down. lol


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon sorry no horse stories from me yet 
love to read everyone else's though


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, there are things I can't do. 

I can't:
bare children
fly aircraft
sail
ride a unicycle
touch my nose with my tongue
touch my forearm with a finger at end of said forearm
wiggle my ears
wiggle my nose to the left


These are just a few of the things that I admire about other people.


AS for the trimming; I have never had to learn to trim for shoes on a horse so I would have to do a good bit of research before attempting it. I'm very rusty at the trimming so they aren't the greatest right now. I am slowly get the logistics again as it has been over 12 years since I did our last horses. With six it is tiring in our heavy humidity dragging air. Not to mention I am 50 lbs heavier than I was then and most of that is in my center of gravity. haha

My oldest horse is the one that has given me the biggest issue as his feet got away from me and his fly stomping has peeled the toes back on both front while flaring the hoof at the same time. I didn't catch it and take full responsibility for it, but it wont happen again.


----------



## Becka

Amazing how animals can know when we are in a different frame of mind. After getting the devastating news Sunday that my 23 yo step daughter had passed in her sleep and we lost both her and her unborn baby boy who was due in 2 weeks I went to the barn. Where else could I go and be alone? I wasnt alone from the time I walked in. I have a Mustang X gelding who normaly munches his hay and then heads out to the lower pasture. Only Sunday for some reason he was still in the barn. He stood statue still as I put my pitchfork down and leand into his neck and cried like I havent cried in years. He never once moved a muscle, all I could hear were soft breaths. No foot stomps, no head shakes, notihng. He is such a sweet boy. When I was done I hugged him one more time and pat him on the rump, he turned around and walked out the door and headed for the lower pasture almost a half hour later than he ever goes down there. I wouldnt trade this boy for anything. So sweet.

Now if I could just get on him and not feel like I was riding a pumpkin, lol.


----------



## Eole

So sorry for your loss, that is such a tragedy. :-(
Horses are indeed very sensitive beings, a blessing to have them around in such times.


----------



## Celeste

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## AlexS

Oh my Becka, how heartbreaking. I am very sorry for your loss. 


Hi everyone, am back!  Can't possibly catch up, so hope you are all well.


----------



## Celeste

Alex, glad you are back!


----------



## corgi

Alex is back!!! Good to see you on here again!

Becka, I am so sorry for the loss of your stepdaughter and her baby. So tragic. 
I am glad your horse could provide you with a few moments of comfort.

Stan, hope things are all cleaned up down your way! 

Tj....good luck with quitting smoking. You can do it!

Rick, great pics of you and your grandsons.

Hunter, hope Hunter is healing well.

I know I am missing people. 

Not much going on here. Cooler weather is heading our way and not a moment too soon. So sick of sweating just standing around. I do want to post a picture later and get your thoughts on it.

As you know, Isabella is a flea bitten grey with a blonde mane and tail. (Probably could be white if Ireally worked on it). I was brushing her forelock away from her head the other day and noticed a yellowish splotch on her forehead. I have never seen it before!! I asked some knowledgeable people about it and they believe it is a star. Since greys are born chestnut, it was possible she was born with a white star and then she greyed out. I took a pic, just need to get it on my ipad to upload. I would be interested in hearing what you all think!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

First, Becka, so,sorry to hear of you loss. Amazing how animals just ' know'. Your story brought tears to my eyes.

We had a nice weekend. Went to a benefit concert at a friends place to raise $$$ for his mother who has Alzheimer's. it was a good time and the singer sounded exactly like Jimmy Buffett and looks a lot like him too. A pic to follow.

Got plenty of riding in. jay did great. After three days of riding, and although he seemed to ' move out' more at the walk each day, his trotted was bobby and his knee was a teeny bit spongy after day three. So....I've called the vet in to get X-rays.

I fret over his feet and legs like, you wouldn't believe, so for piece of mind, I want to see what is going on I there....ever since the farrier proclaimed him to have navicular...I've obsessed about him.

I would also like to take him tot the mountains in a few weeks...but not if I can't get him sound. The vet has me putting him on cosequin with MSM. He's been on the Straight MSM for less than two weeks and I already see a difference in his gaits, so this stuff is supposed to be terrific.

Whether he has navicular or arthritis from heavy use as a cow horse, I just want the piece of mind to know how to keep him as comfortable as possible. I don't ride hard or that often, so I am confident we will find a solution.. Please throw us positive thoughts tho...I could,use them.:wink: 

I found this next pic on FB and so believe it is true. Although sometimes I wonder if I shouldn't have bought him, I quickly remember he was brought into my life for MANY reasons....he has taught me greater patience, which has made me a better wife, teacher and daughter.....he has taught me to trust again, he has allowed me to ride safely anywhere i want and happily After a long 20 years. 

I think I saved him from a possible trip to the meat packing plant....I think I taught him how to be a horse, not just a piece of machinery..and love apples, carrots and corn husks! :lol: and that people can love him too. And I love him with all my heart!:hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic from our little benefit concert.

Doesn't he look like Jimmy Buffett? :lol: fun time with friends and family and supporting a great cause.


----------



## AlexS

Nicker you are gorgeous. 
Do you have specialist shoes on him?


----------



## Cacowgirl

First-to Beca-so very sorry for the tragic loss to your family. So glad you had that special time w/a special horse.

How is Hunter doing? Are you going to proceed w/him doing some lessons?

I'm all packed for my first trip which is to Oregon to visit my sister. I will be leaving as the sun comes up-I bought some donuts for the road, so I don't have to stop. I'll get to Portland right at lunch time & we'll probably hit a restaurant on the way home-my sister does love to eat out, despite being a fantastic cook.

Rick- I may PM you once I'm at my sister's, I spend some time on the computer there, since it is downstair's where I stay and I should be able to access what is already in my picture area.

Once I figure out the picture thing you will be bombarded w/pictures as my life is going to completely change. My new mare comes w/her companion donkey, so I'm studying up about donkeys now-what an adventure this is going to be. Can hardly wait to get started.


----------



## tjtalon

Just a quick catch-up,before get ready for work (back to early day shift for couple, then back to a mid..then back to who knows what).

The cig thing is being awful, but hangin' in. Maybe in a couple of days won't feel so yucky..

Oh, Becka, I am so sorry...that must be devastating. Your horse sounds like a true Friend.

Alex & Stan: happy to see you both back here, & may the good-hearted bantering continue.

Rick & Nicker: loved the pics!

Well, better go do the work-thing. Heat wave here again this week.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AlexS said:


> Nicker you are gorgeous.
> Do you have specialist shoes on him?



Alex, you are TOO kind! But thank you!! That makes me feel wonderful!:wink:

No special shoes on him, as of now. That's why I want X-rays. To see where we need to go from here.

I may totally be making more of this....but like I said, after three days in a row riding, his trot showed gimp. Not that I trot a lot....just a few strides to see his comfort level. We basically walk, which is good for both of us.:lol: don't need to be messing up my back or hip.

After rides I have been putting liniment on, and he seems to stand with full weight. What I notice is that after an hour or two ride, when we stop and are done, he stands with his right foot out in front, showing me he's hurting. I want to know to what extent. Hoping the X-rays will tell me that. Like I said, it's doesn't appear to be TOO bad as once I liniment him down, he stands square for the most part. And when we rode, you really wouldn't know...he just plugs along.

Speaking from personal experience, after long walks, I stand funny too bc my bad leg is fatigued.....so that could be it too....but see how I am constantly guessing? I want to be more definitive. So we will have a looksey.....

Also, I notice when he stands to eat his hay he shifts his weight more than Rainn, who is also arthritic....since most of the thrush is cleared up and I hear some little cracking from his ankle joints when he shifts his weight....I'm thinking arthritis, which the cosequin with MSM should help with a lot.

We shall see....Tuesday he gets xrayed , shots and floated!!:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Becka, sorry for your family's double loss. I hope you and yours are able to move forward soon and know if nothing else there is no pain for them.

Alex, welcome back 


Nicker,, there was a guy in that pic??? 

I hope figure out what is going on with Jay and are able to find an easy solution for him.


Ccg, look forward to hearing from you and have a safe trip this morning.


----------



## Roadyy

corgi said:


> Alex is back!!! Good to see you on here again!
> 
> Becka, I am so sorry for the loss of your stepdaughter and her baby. So tragic.
> I am glad your horse could provide you with a few moments of comfort.
> 
> Stan, hope things are all cleaned up down your way!
> 
> Tj....good luck with quitting smoking. You can do it!
> 
> Rick, great pics of you and your grandsons.
> 
> Hunter, hope Hunter is healing well.
> 
> I know I am missing people.
> 
> Not much going on here. Cooler weather is heading our way and not a moment too soon. So sick of sweating just standing around. I do want to post a picture later and get your thoughts on it.
> 
> As you know, Isabella is a flea bitten grey with a blonde mane and tail. (Probably could be white if Ireally worked on it). I was brushing her forelock away from her head the other day and noticed a yellowish splotch on her forehead. I have never seen it before!! I asked some knowledgeable people about it and they believe it is a star. Since greys are born chestnut, it was possible she was born with a white star and then she greyed out. I took a pic, just need to get it on my ipad to upload. I would be interested in hearing what you all think!




You could very well be right about the star. The lady I got my last horse(Doc) from has a flea bitten grey that also has the yellow stain on the forehead. It's about the size of a lemon and is hardly see once he has been out in the sun for long periods, but after being in the stall for several days due to flies and such it shows up fairly easily.


----------



## NickerMaker71

oh Roaddy.....:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Doing some last minute cooking for hubby. He got materials to make a kitty house for our young kittens-it's a 2-story Taj Mahal, with room for their food & water. It will be on our front porch w/the door only a few steps from ours. My new mare is all paid for, we have a contract, and I am chomping at the bit to see her. Two weeks & she'll be in her new home & I got books from the library already about donkeys, so I know what to do to care for her friend, Millie.

Well, I've got to get going soon- have a 2-hour drive to Vegas to get on the plane for my 2 hour flight to Portland. I'll be on w/their computer, but not as much-we all have to share.


----------



## Farmchic

Becca- I to am so sorry to hear about your loss.

Nicker- Great picture!

Alex- Glad your back! Go get em' :wink:

Roady- Glad you had a good weekend. Kids look cute as always. Have you seen despicable me? You remind me of Gru :shock: not so much in looks but he's a big guy who looks all tuff and mean but who's really a softy and loves kids. This is meant as a compliment.


TJ- have a good day at work.

Cacowgirl- Have a safe trip. If you have coffee with those doughnuts you will be stopping :lol:

I've just been cleaning on the barn, hung numbers on the stalls yesterday. Have just a couple of things to finish up in the feed room then I'll be happy with it. Also been trying to spruce up the tack room and make an organized way to soak beet pulp for the new horses.

I finished one of the quotes for the arena but I don't think hubby is impressed.  He says the quote thing is not something he would ever do but for me to do what I want it's my barn.


----------



## Roadyy

Fc, I have seen both and I thank you kindly for the compliment, albeit I don't see myself as a big tough guy at 5'10" 210lbs and losing on the poundage.

I am glad your hubby is supporting you on doing what you want with the barn. Can't wait to see more pics of that gorgeous building.


----------



## corgi

CaCowgirl..i completely forgot to say congrats on the horse! Must see pics!

Rick...I hope it is a star and not some strange fungus or something! Here is the pic. It looks funny because she was grazing and I had to hold her forelock out of the way and she was moving...not the best pic but you can clearly see it. It is a yellowish/pinkish splotch. Someone said it looks pink because her skin is pink under there while her skin is black everywhere else. Can't believe I never noticed it before. I guess because her forelock covers it.


----------



## Roadyy

Yours has a darker yellow than on her horse, but in same location.. Just to add to it I wanted to post a pic of Doc's star and have you pay close attention to the location compared to yours. They are almost identical shapes and size.


----------



## AlexS

Ladona, that just looks like facial markings to me, a star.


----------



## Critter sitter

Becka I am so sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## Critter sitter

ALEX!! I am so Glad your Back.. So is your house all spit shined?


----------



## AlexS

Critter sitter said:


> ALEX!! I am so Glad your Back.. So is your house all spit shined?


It was, but then the kids happened again, and it looks like a war zone again. It really takes them seconds to undo hours of work.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona,sure looks like a star,feel more so since Alex's confirmation. CCG, have a safe trip! I love the descrip of the kitty tower & so happy your new mare is incoming; I want to hear more re when she arrives, what happens, & learning about donkeys must be interesting. All I know 'bout them is they're pretty cute-looking, but sure be there's ALOT more involved. Happy New Experiences!

As for work/etc: overloaded & slammed w/calls, plus doing stuff for forward w/Chief's idea of new position for me (going to do/am doing what I have time for towards it, show I can..not so much for him [he already knows I CAN],but entries in daily log that the Director will see..she'll also see today's & yesterday's logs; she'll have to be seeing we need another officer [I had to severely delay or not respond {w/many apologies} several basic service calls, as simply couldn't w/in time frame's call volume]. That's the point: she has to be shown. & Chief needs me in the position he wants. Fingers way crossed, in meantime working triple-duty..& documenting every single step).

Cig thing being very funky. Succumbed 4x today. I am bad. Will do my best to get back on that horse tomorrow. I'm sorry, I will try, am trying, but won't BS my friends here. I'll make it happen. & maybe very likely reality is: I'll BE rewarded w/that new position later or sooner, & can't very well tuck back to the back of lot 15 to suck down a carcinogen, right?! My sched got changed AGAIN fri-sat: 3p-11p totally solo, as new guy in hospital. Geez, this has to get better for all of us (& NG is a really nice guy, mature adult, heart problems...sure hope he's gonna be ok.)

Monday @ SkyView is "just" mucking (I always keep aware for learning experiances, being around the horses) as, as I said previously, I'm up to even w/the muck-lesson exchange, & Janice is going to go to a sort of Farmer's Market for horses & horse stuff. Am thinkin' of asking her if, after my chores, if I can get her (she owns) mare Bailey out for a good grooming. I want to get to know Bailey, & have her get to know me, 'cuz have a feeling she might be the next step up for me from Tommy. I'm likely getting ahead of myself/my capabilities @ present, but still..think Bailey might be on some not so far horizon, & want to get to know her before Master Janice decides to get me on her. Hmmmm...this is just a think....

Might be off here until Monday, w/work & all, but will read posts inbetweens.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG....today my third graders killed me.....I'm going to bed!:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

Third graders would wear me out too! In my job, I travel to every school in our county and observe and evaluate teachers and while I love being in the elementary schools, I am always tired when I leave. There is something about all that ENERGY!
All of my teaching experience is at the middle school level so elementary school teachers amaze me. You have my admiration!

Yes, I definitely think it is a star on Isabella's forehead. So interesting that I never saw it before but I guess her winter coat covers it and she wears a fly mask all summer long. I looked really carefully today and I think if I scrubbed her legs really well, I would find a white sock on the back right leg!


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like everyone is busy. I had a piece of welding equipment go down yesterday with a ghost short. I chased it for 4 hours taking the machine apart and putting it back together to find it gone. Got it all set back up to weld and darned if the short isn't back again. I tried to pull my hair out, but couldn't find enough to grip. Have to get back on it first thing this morning and hoping to get it up and going quickly as it is badly needed to keep up production.

Terry, hope everything works out with the job. Atleast with the work out at Janice's it is building your stamina to help endure these extras at work. Good luck and hope we can get some of your time during this busy week, but will completely understand otherwise.


Does anyone use Google+? I can access it easily on my work pc, but FB is blocked so thought I would mention it as a second communication tool for us.

Corgi, glad you feel better about the blotch on Isabella's head being a start rather than a skin issue.

Nicker, hope you have an easier day today with the rug ra..errr students...

CS, glad to see all that red poking in here to see us. Hope things get easier around your place so you can visit more often.

Hoping things are ok with nvr2many as we haven't seen her in awhile now.


I grabbed 4 55 gallon drums from work yesterday to take home for the pasture. The horses were so very interested in them as they came off the truck. Guess they were thinking they might be full of food because they took turns kicking them all over the place for the better part of 20 minutes.


----------



## Hunter65

Havent had a chance to read and catch up, will try and do later. I usually have the time at work but have been so busy.

I have a question. Has anyone ever let a horse out on a trial to a prospective buyer. I have 2 people interested and both want to do a 2 week trial. One is a 13 year old girl that lives almost 4 hours away. I am waiting to hear what they want to offer. I didn't really want Hunter going that far. The other is an older lady who lives an hour away. When I talked to her last night she said she wouldn't discuss price until after vet check ( which would be over a week away) I am definitely not comfortable letting him go on a 2 week trial not even knowing what she is going to offer. She could come back with a super low ball price and I then would have wasted 2 weeks. What would you do?????
I am also thinking about reposting my ads and adding "or free lease". I need him gone!


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all and Happy Thursday


First off I want to say HI for N2M she said she has been busy and will get on and update today sometime.

Yesterday was Bre 15th Birthday! way to make me feel old. She was sick I had to take her to the Dr in the AM . Upper respiratory infection. 

I also had a Dr app for my elbow. They did another injection and said if this dont help I have to go to the Ortho Surgeon.

we got a little rain this am Just enough and at the perfect time to make my feeding the barn crew a wet one.
Sandi,
I don't know what to say about the 2 week trial. they may have him 2 weeks and ruin his training in that time. I would be worried about that.
and as for the one with price. I would tell her this is his price take it or leav it. unless your willing to go lower.


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick I think I have google plus But I do not use it. I have your cell so I can text you


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker there is NO way I could do your job. I admire you for it.

I think I'll stick with the Furry kids!


----------



## Country Woman

Sandi I like what Lori said 
good luck with every thing Sandi 

nice to see everyone


----------



## Celeste

My biggest concern with letting a horse go out for a two week trial is being sure that everybody agrees who is financially responsible for the horse during that time. They could overfeed him and founder him; they could let him get injured, etc. Then if you had no paperwork, you would have a problem. I would be sure to have a really good contract.


----------



## Hunter65

I do have a really good contract. I am just concerned with the lady who won't talk price until after vetting and trial. Could be a huge waste of time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like she isn't very interested if she isn't willing to talk price before the trial period. I agree that you should tell her that THIS is my price for him healthy and if you are interested then you come here to ride him after the PPE. If he feels good to you then we can take a deposit during a 1 week trial at the end of which full payment will be expected or return of horse. That is the only options available for this horse. If for any reason the horse fails the PPE then we can discuss a lower price pending interest is still present. 

You are talking about a four hour drive to recover him if they fault on the deal and try to play on you to keep from coming after him. The deposit should be enough to cover a round trip to recover the horse and extra for the trouble.


----------



## Farmchic

I know taking a horse on trial is a somewhat common thing but I'd never allow one of my horses off my property w/o payment. That's just me. Too much risk. Tell them they can do a trial lease at your new barn where he is boarded. OR maybe work out a deal with a trainer to give them a couple of lessons on him to see if they are a good match. It's a horse after all not a car. Someone could do a world of damage in 2 weeks and that's not a chance I would ever be willing to take.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning nice to see you again 
nice to be here again


----------



## Stan

I did a long reply to hunter but it is in cyber space

No, dont let the horse go on a two week trial it may come back with all manner of behavour issues.

Stella was sold after riding under my watchfull eye and as much as the buyer wanted inorder to make a descision.

Ricks advice should also be considered.

Cheers and good luck Off to the cattle drive now.


----------



## Critter sitter

Stella is sold?
Awesome I am sure you made a good match for her.


----------



## nvr2many

Hey everyone, I am at page 1261 so have a lot to catch up with. I have been kinda down in the dumps x's camping that was great!! and trying to get our yard looking like one!! Not sure why I have stayed away, maybe thinking that no one really cared to hear from me, I don't know, but I have missed you all and will read on to see what you have all been up to. I will add as I read on. 
I really do love you guys. Not sure why I have not taken the time to say so. I am really sorry.
Sooooooooooooooooo off I go.................


----------



## Hunter65

nvr2many said:


> Hey everyone, I am at page 1261 so have a lot to catch up with. I have been kinda down in the dumps x's camping that was great!! and trying to get our yard looking like one!! Not sure why I have stayed away, maybe thinking that no one really cared to hear from me, I don't know, but I have missed you all and will read on to see what you have all been up to. I will add as I read on.
> I really do love you guys. Not sure why I have not taken the time to say so. I am really sorry.
> Sooooooooooooooooo off I go.................



Glad to see you back!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Nice to see you back Melinda 
Did you have a good time?


----------



## Country Woman

good luck with the hopeful sale Sandi


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> Hey everyone, I am at page 1261 so have a lot to catch up with. I have been kinda down in the dumps x's camping that was great!! and trying to get our yard looking like one!! Not sure why I have stayed away, maybe thinking that no one really cared to hear from me, I don't know, but I have missed you all and will read on to see what you have all been up to. I will add as I read on.
> I really do love you guys. Not sure why I have not taken the time to say so. I am really sorry.
> Sooooooooooooooooo off I go.................


Melinda Don't make me come up there!!! you know better!
you are well Loved here


----------



## Roadyy

I'd pay to watch that!!!


Time and location TBD!!



You are and were very much missed by us. Don't let it happen again...:hug:


----------



## Critter sitter

Perv Old man!!!


----------



## nvr2many

I will take all the love and "PERVS" I can get. I really seem to need something right now I am not getting. I need to figure out what it is. Love ya Lori and Rick!


----------



## Roadyy

I will accept your apology for being gone right after you post several videos of your riding on the beach and playing in the water with the horses. Winter is coming so it may be awhile before anymore of those warm ones are posted other than by Stan. lol


----------



## Country Woman

Love all of you as well 
just so many nice people here


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> I will take all the love and "PERVS" I can get. I really seem to need something right now I am not getting. I need to figure out what it is. Love ya Lori and Rick!


And I feel like total POOP cause I can't find a Ride for the kittens


----------



## Country Woman

I want to ride so bad it hurts


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I will accept your apology for being gone right after you post several videos of your riding on the beach and playing in the water with the horses. Winter is coming so it may be awhile before anymore of those warm ones are posted other than by Stan. lol


you just want to see her in a Bikini I bet shes tanner than you


----------



## Roadyy

I wouldn't doubt it. I have to wear more clothes to protect myself from the radiation of the welding so I don't get much sun to places other than arms and neck.

BTW, those extra clothes also shield the people around me from too much ugliness.


----------



## tjtalon

Had to peek in, of course, & have to reply:

Rick, what is Google Plus? I'm sure I can get it...don't you'll leave me behind here. As for stamina @ the 'lil ranch, I think you're absolutely right, the thought hadn't occurred to me, but, there it is...yup. It IS helping this weird work thing (which is just getting weirder, but after this week...hope hope..a smoother ride...send me good vibes for a nice 3p-11p solos tomorrow & Saturday [usually very weird days in general]. Want QUIET).

Sandi, will put in me 2cents worth: agree w/everyone; your original post I thought "Oh no! Something bad could happen to Hunter, no way".

I had something to say to Lori, but finger-f..rtd w/my scribbled note, & now can't remember. Ok...good hug anyway!

Melinda, I did notice you were gone,& gone, & gone...& wondered where to. Glad you're back.

Guess that's enough for now. Wasn't going to post 'till after SkyView on Monday, but have a loooong time 'till go to work tomorrow 3p. Today was a bit of a breather, TG. Shortly before 1p today (shift end 2p), got a call for a lift assist. New regime is a total assessment med report, even for a no-injury fall (very lengthy, difficult,wordy, w/long refusal form). I'm bad. I was solo. It was 1 hr to shift end, & can't incur overtime (so all the above would have to be done somewhere in my solo shift tomorrow). Dang..I helped the little lady back into her chair (she'd tottered to her knees by her chair;checked for & ensured no pain OF COURSE), got her clean undies & jammie bottoms (dressed her & put the funky things on her bathtub as she asked me too) as she'd peed a bit (she was on the way to bathroom when she caught her foot on the stupid walker leg), dressed her,lifted her. All ok. I didn't make an entry, I just helped the tiny 98 y/o lady. Between her,me,& my Creator.

Is it Monday yet??


----------



## tjtalon

One more thing: Rick: as for radiation clothes protecting you from ugliness.. you look alot like my younger brother who doesn't talk to me anymore (long story). You are not ugly. You look like family.


----------



## Celeste

Melinda, glad you're back. Don't go away again.


----------



## tjtalon

...I just saw that my reply to Melinda @ 5:38p,got posted under Celeste's name... Computers! Site!

To reiterate: to Melinda/NVR2: I saw you weren't here, & missed you.


----------



## tjtalon

...oh, maybe not..am way too tired; sorry Celeste..


----------



## Celeste

I actually posted that. We must have tried to send the same thing at the same time.


----------



## tjtalon

Since pooped & on here for now, have wanted to share this:

Know what my "dream horse" is? A Gypsy Vanner. Will never see him/her in this lifetime. Just love the thought: 15 hands,gentle,beautiful, amenable to children & just about everyone. Lovely feathers,lovely mane,lovely markings. That's the Breyer Horse in my avatar, that I'm (long) building my Stable Project around. 

I know it's silly, the Project, but could never toss it, & just it being "there" has helped me during the hiatus of actual horse contact. But...the Gypsy Vanner, on paper & in reading, just sounds really nice. Have never actually seen one.

I've meandered & blabbed enough for tonight. BTW, where's Cynthia?


----------



## tjtalon

As for the avatar: the doll, yes she has no legs. Have been working on that recently, & have taken a couple of progress pics. Now figgin' how to do the boots..

Am really signing off now...thanks for listening & giggling...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!

Today was WAY better!!! We had a little 'meeting' if you know what I mean!! :lol::lol: I was tough today...one little infraction....BOOM! Warning or time off recess!:evil: I hate being that way, but the ******s need manners!! They WILL shape up!! Hahahaha. They really were trying to be human today! 

Tomorrow a mini field trip to an environmental center. We shall see how that goes....:wink:

Beautiful day here so I rode!!. Jay rode beautifully. His stride was long, he really seemed to enjoy himself. It was cool with a breeze, thought he moght show spookiness....nope! hes such a good guy! Today was two weeks on the MSM. I can see a difference even from Sunday!!! . Yea!! Tomorrow we start the cosequin with MSM. Highly recommended from the vet as well as great testimonials on line. Keep our fingers crossed!!

CCG, glad to,hear you are planning nice getaways. I was just working on my calendar. Trying to get a hotel or camp stay in at least once a month. Gets me through the LONG winters here. This month we have a ATV trip planned, a possible horse trip to the mountains. October is another ATV tour and QH Congress!!! ( have wanted to go back since I was 12,,). November my coauthor comes and we speak at a university. December, our niece plays basketball in Florida.....tossing around a trip there to watch her play. I LOVE to travel!!

Well, I need to get some sleep. I'll need all my energy tomorrow's lied trip! Hahaha

Stay strong TJ.:wink:

Hunter , good luck. I agree with the others.

Good night!!


----------



## equine24

Hi guys. Some of these posts made me laugh. But I had a "cant do as much barn work as I used to" reality check. Yesterday I went to the barn go groom my very old horse and give him a quick bath. Well you know how much work that is, so then he is a wise guy so I kept him on the lead and went to the back field so he can graze. Well I sat against a tree and well......yeah I fell asleep. What woke me up? A wad of dirt flinging off of his hoof smacking me in the head as he rolled....with the lead line on. Can you imagine what he was thinking? "Well if I slowly pull the lead out of her hand and just walk over to the one dirt spot and drop and roll quick then walk back over like nothing happened I'm good." 
I really hope no one saw me.....LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, thank you for the family feeling as it is mutual and I'll gladly talk to you. Google+ is something fairly new they came out with to try and compete with FB. If you bring up Google search then you can look at the tool bar across the top(header). At the far left you should see (+You),click on it and it will take you through the steps to sign up.

Nicker, it is always a pleasure to read about your rides and events planned. Where in Florida is the niece schooling? I think you mentioned it once before, but not recent enough for me to remember.

e24, I know that feeling all to well. I've been working 10 hours a day then spending another couple of hours in the evening working with the horses. By the time I'm done with the horses I start wishing I had kept my four wheeler to get me back to the house. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, actually our niece plays for a university up here, but it's a Christmas tournament we are thinking of going to. Ya know...to get away from snow and cold! :shock:

Will have to ask DH what university they are playing at. Last New Year's they played at Notre Dame, which was really exciting to visit! 

I'll look into the Google + thing...I think I have it, but not sure how to use it either.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Farmchic

Well today is school and then cleaning in the barn, we'll be gone all of Saturday and will only have today and a few hours Sunday afternoon to get it all cleaned up for the new boarder. I swear every time I clean those spider webs the spiders work overtime to build them back. 

I'm stocked up on feed, might go get a cork board for the feed room, thought that might come in handy. I don't know if I'm excited about actually have a boarder or just the $$ ha! ha! 

I'm sorry if I already mentioned this but if any of you like me struggle with the decision of what to feed your horses check out feed xl.com its a really cool site. You do have to pay for it but you can see what it's about by just going to the site. It has been so helpful and fun to play around with. Oh I'm really thinking I've already told you all this already :-| senior moment 

Hope everyone is well! Can't believe it's the weekend already!!

Nvr- I must have missed your videos! Going back to watch them now.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm looking forward to this weekend. Tomorrow we are taking the teens at church on a kayaking trip down the Ecofina Creek. Meeting up there at 9am to head out. Should take most of the day as we will stop somewhere for lunch before continuing on to the end. This is my first time to kayak this creek so I'll try to get plenty of pics for y'all to enjoy.


----------



## Hunter65

Cacowgirl said:


> Well I am no longer horseless! I called on the gaited Morgan mare & talked w/the owner at length-the battery on my phone started going out-LOL! but, the picture that looked like she was downhill was right after she bought her a month ago..on a whim...to rehome. She has since filled out, so that is a moot point. She has already had her blood drawn for a Coggins, her papers are at the Registry, maybe they'll be back to the owner by the time I can go pick her up. I'll meet her at the vet's office, & get the health certificate & brand inspection (he lives next-door to her) so I should be riding her in 16 days! She is also coming w/her companion donkey, so I will be studying about donkeys while I'm at my sister's later this week. I'm sure they will have something in the excellent Portland Library System. What a wonderful thing to look forward to! A beautiful red chestnut gaiting Morgan! I am over the moon! A Mare! -- I am so in love already! I must pack! Drive to Vegas-get on a plane. 16 days.......



Yay!!! Another Morgan!! I am loving my guy, his trot is so smooth. How do you tell if they are gaited. I know he has 3 speeds at the trot, Fast Faster and Mach 3, lol


----------



## Hunter65

OK the lady that wouldn't talk price came back with an offer when I told her no trial without discussing price. She is giving me $1000 deposit and I am taking him to her place tomorrow. I need to see where he will be staying. I have a really good contract and I will worry horribly about him but I have to sell him and this seems to be the only way. She is an older lady and I think he will be OK with her. Its not like people are banging down the doors. If I had the boys at home there wouldn't be this issue but board is expensive. I did hear from another lady that is very interested in leasing him if he doesn't sell.

Oh well wish us luck!


----------



## Critter sitter

I read that pepperment oil will deture spiders.. maybe that will help? put in a spray bottle and spray where they like to spin..

I have 4 cork boards and I love them that way if someone needs to leave a note they can. not that I need 4.. Hey to bad your so far I would give you one they are brand new. 

We have a new boarder coming tomorrow. I am excited to meet this filly.
I'll check out the Webpage. but I am pretty happy with my feed right now



Farmchic said:


> Well today is school and then cleaning in the barn, we'll be gone all of Saturday and will only have today and a few hours Sunday afternoon to get it all cleaned up for the new boarder. I swear every time I clean those spider webs the spiders work overtime to build them back.
> 
> I'm stocked up on feed, might go get a cork board for the feed room, thought that might come in handy. I don't know if I'm excited about actually have a boarder or just the $$ ha! ha!
> 
> I'm sorry if I already mentioned this but if any of you like me struggle with the decision of what to feed your horses check out feed xl.com its a really cool site. You do have to pay for it but you can see what it's about by just going to the site. It has been so helpful and fun to play around with. Oh I'm really thinking I've already told you all this already :-| senior moment
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Can't believe it's the weekend already!!
> 
> Nvr- I must have missed your videos! Going back to watch them now.


----------



## Roadyy

Sandi, I wish you the very best of luck and think that is a fair deal. I'm also glad that you will know where he is going to be incase it doesn't work out.

I understand your need to free up funding to properly care for Scotty and hope this does work for all parties involved. I hope you have a safe trip there and back and that her place is fitting.


----------



## Roadyy

I like peppermint too much to give it to the spiders.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope the new filly is worth all the excitement.


----------



## Critter sitter

I guess it isnt the filly as much as the opportunity it may bring for Bre. the girl who is coming with the new filly is. She is the one I am hoping Bre can train with. She does mounted shooting so it could be allot of fun for Bre.

that and the barn is Full


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I'm looking forward to this weekend. Tomorrow we are taking the teens at church on a kayaking trip down the Ecofina Creek. Meeting up there at 9am to head out. Should take most of the day as we will stop somewhere for lunch before continuing on to the end. This is my first time to kayak this creek so I'll try to get plenty of pics for y'all to enjoy.


We took the kids at our church on a 5 mile canoe trip down a section of the Flint River. They had a blast. The adults however .............. What we failed to research in advance was that due to the drought at that time, the water levels were extremely low. The lightweight youth happily floated down the shallow river. The heavier adults repeatedly hit bottom. We had to get out of our boats and carry them for over half of the trip. We turned over, got soaked, and totally worn out. We all complained, but looking back, it was really funny. There is one lady in the church that has never been seen in public without her hair and makeup fixed to perfection. Her husband managed to turn their boat over and she got soaked! 

That has been almost 10 years and the church is still talks about it sometimes. They long since forgiven the DH and now they all say they loved it.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Sandi, I wish you the very best of luck and think that is a fair deal. I'm also glad that you will know where he is going to be incase it doesn't work out.
> 
> I understand your need to free up funding to properly care for Scotty and hope this does work for all parties involved. I hope you have a safe trip there and back and that her place is fitting.



Thanks Rick. I wasn't easy to decide to let him go on trial but I have to. I felt really bad telling the young girl that he was going elsewhere on trial but this lady offered $800 more. Its about an hour away from my barn so its not too bad.


----------



## Critter sitter

ok time to show my age LOL 
A friend gave me tickets to a consert tonight.. who may you ask...





Dokken and Warrent WOW

no mind you I really don't listen to hair bands any more but one of my GF's is a HUGE Dokken fan. so I am meeting her tonight so she can see Dokken 
I saw Warrent Way back in the day and they were a fun concert. we shall see what tonight holds.
I wont be dressing the 80's part but I am sure others will and I will have fun people watching.
And tomorrow the new boarder and HUSKER FOOTBALL!!!! woohoo.
I am thinkng I will not open shop tomorrow


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks Rick. I wasn't easy to decide to let him go on trial but I have to. I felt really bad telling the young girl that he was going elsewhere on trial but this lady offered $800 more. Its about an hour away from my barn so its not too bad.


I sure hope it works out for you and Hunter 
good luck with everything


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, I hope it does work out for Bre and her training. I know we recently talked about working with our kids vs having them with a trainer.

Is there still a football team there? Oh, must be high school football, sorry.




You're welcome Sandi. I know the hesitation you feel as I know I need to put a few of mine up for a new home, but have continued to procrastinate doing it. Told my wife she needs to list the dog she supposedly got me up for rehoming as well since I told we have too many animals before she ever thought it a good idea to bring home.


----------



## Roadyy

Kayaking trip has been cancelled as the creek is really high from all the rain over the last 2 months. They have not been open all week and said that if we have small kids or are inexperienced then we shouldn't go. Bummer, now I have decided to come on into work tomorrow and make money to enjoy on the slower days when they ever come around. lol


----------



## Critter sitter

I'm guessing that is a smart Butt remark :evil: as I am sure you know who the Nebraska Huskers are Big 10!!! UNL. 

I will leave it up to Bre if she wants to work with Shari. I hope she does though. our old Barn manager actually helped her alot.



Roadyy said:


> Lori, I hope it does work out for Bre and her training. I know we recently talked about working with our kids vs having them with a trainer.
> 
> Is there still a football team there? Oh, must be high school football, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome Sandi. I know the hesitation you feel as I know I need to put a few of mine up for a new home, but have continued to procrastinate doing it. Told my wife she needs to list the dog she supposedly got me up for rehoming as well since I told we have too many animals before she ever thought it a good idea to bring home.


----------



## Critter sitter

bummer about the trip . Hope you can go another time


----------



## Roadyy

We are going to look over the events calendar to see if there is another weekend open through Oct as they close up from then til spring.

Hopefully Bre will like her and be interested in lessons with her.


----------



## Country Woman

good morning/ afternoon everyone 
nice to be here and relax


----------



## tjtalon

Janice sent me the pics she took last month of me on Tommy! There's 4, have to post them one at a time:


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## Critter sitter

TJ You look great on Tommy!.


----------



## tjtalon

Have to get ready for work now, enjoy the pics. (BTW, I've worked on fixing that wrist-turn thing,hand position getting better..)


----------



## Critter sitter

Have any of you all tried Tommie Copper compression sleeves??

I bought one yesterday to help me with my elbow. It should be here Monday I think
I am hoping it will be a good fit.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, he looks like riding a limousine with that long back. Great pics of the two of you. The wrist action will come with practice, just ask Stan..:lol:


Been a busy day and I am really ready to go home. Albeit I'll be there long enough to feed, doctor the horses before showering to head back out for dinner at Applebee's. I told my MIL I would like to take her out for dinner tonight since her B'day was yesterday. DW thinks she was invited, told her she had to pay or her own meal since I offered to her mother. I think I'm sleeping alone tonight or in the MIL's room one. hahaha NOT!


----------



## Becka

LOL, my boyfreind made it easier for my MustangX to get to his hay, hes so short!!!! He loved it! Actualy stood behind him at his shoulder while he cut aways and hammered a piece on so it was easier for him to reach over. I love this guy, hes such a people horse loves ot be right up your BUTT!!!!


----------



## Becka

I tihnk he was saying thanks MOM but I couldnt tell with all the munching going on! LOL, 

LOOOOOVE the paint in the pictures above! Beautiful! 

He even let Koda my Standardbred come in and have a bite on one side.

LOL, forgive my photography!!!! I used my cell phone and the angles are terrible on Koda, the bay,,,,poor girl she looks like a completely different horse!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

TJ lovely Paint love his markings good luck with him

Becka nice photo of your Mustang


----------



## Country Woman

nice horses Becka


----------



## tjtalon

1 more 3p11p shift tomorrow,then it's MY weekend,yay. By Monday a cool streak hitting my area;these heat waves gotta be on their way out..today not so horrible busy,for a change. Nicker, how was the field trip?

Thank you Lori for the "looks great"! Am way too critical of my seat right now,I "feel" like I'm gonna topple,but..I haven't! I have to ask Janice again about the 1-2-3 leg on thing; I remember the 3 (farthest back) for cornering, & 2 (middle) for let's-get-on-w/it, but can't remember 1...must be for encouragement on a forward something..dang... Really am getting ahead of myself in my head,want to do more than I've yet got under my belt..& am too self-critical; I see unbalance in the pics, & sure see the hesitancy in my hands/arms. That'll all come,I'm sure (no wonder Tommy will stop,look @ Janice,swivel his ears around, & ask "she ok? Me ok?" lol...) Janice said, re the pics "you look like you belong up there." Yup. I do. Will accept myself @ where I am, & stop judging.

You guys sure don't!

Rick! Yes, Tommy's a limousine, sure is a long back,huh? I've likened him to a big couch, long & broad. (Oh, am sorry you & all couldn't go on your river trip this weekend, but hope you'all get another chance.) He's soft, all over. Odd he's so short,but big.

Becka, I love your pictures too! Such a pretty mustang. Looks like a BIG barn, you must have your hands full. & ISN'T Tommy a pretty paint?! He's a Navajo Paint, has his grazing ground tattoos. His owner adores him, I hope I can meet her one of these days. I do my best to do right to/for her baby.

Thank you CW, Tommy is lovely. His markings are so nice, & don't you love that long tail? I think of you, about him, & wish you could get on him. You'd like it. The softest,sweet-rolling walk. Good for me, would be good for you.

Hope everyone is having a good start to their weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh! Good Luck Sandi!


----------



## tjtalon

One more thing..I have to ask,after mos of wondering: what does DH stand for? Dear Honey? Lol..if it does, I don't have one of those, but still want to know the definition!


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Rick said to ask Stan about the wrist-action I mentioned so, I will: Yo, Stan,please refer to post. I sense there's a joke there..


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> Perv Old man!!!


I'm the old man here and I an't looking. might get another telling off.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I see you're on, & I have to get off soon: Rick's post @ 3:51 p 09/06, wrist action...could use that joke...or maybe you have something instructive..w/in the joke....either way! So glad to see/read you on here! (can't "perv" & get in trouble w/me, I ain't purty enuff..!)


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Ok, Rick said to ask Stan about the wrist-action I mentioned so, I will: Yo, Stan,please refer to post. I sense there's a joke there..


Seems my New Zealand sence of humour has got me in trouble so I may not be able to respond. 

I have thought about it and, wrist-action that is one I'll have to pull apart, be back soon with an exercise that will get the action moving.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Stan, I see you're on, & I have to get off soon: Rick's post @ 3:51 p 09/06, wrist action...could use that joke...or maybe you have something instructive..w/in the joke....either way! So glad to see/read you on here! (can't "perv" & get in trouble w/me, I ain't purty enuff..!)


 
Personality is what counts and the ability to bend with the punches.


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, Stan, bend w/the punches...gettin' that one down, have had a few myself. Will miss the NZ humor, as I have an idea what the joke could be (!).

Glad you're back. Look at me pics of me & Tommy, just for fun. He's a good guy....so are you.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Yup, Stan, bend w/the punches...gettin' that one down, have had a few myself. Will miss the NZ humor, as I have an idea what the joke could be (!).
> 
> Glad you're back. Look at me pics of me & Tommy, just for fun. He's a good guy....so are you.


 
Just for you

* Fairy story

*

A pilot asked a beautiful princess “Will you marry me?” 
The princess said, “No!” 
And the pilot lived happily ever after and flew jets all over the world and drove hot cars and chased skinny, long-legged flight attendants and hunted and fished and went to topless bars and dated women half his age and drank Weissenstephaner German beer and Red Heart rum and never had to listen to bitching and never paid child support or alimony and kept his house and guns and ate cold leftover pizza, potato chips and beans and blew enormous f---s and never got cheated on while he was at work. All his friends and family thought he was cool as hell and he had tons of money in the bank and he left the toilet seat up. The end.

Sort of brings a tear to your eye, doesn’t it? :lol::lol::lol::lol:





​And now the exercise for your wrists.

Take one 45 pistol in the left hand now toss it to the right hand and back again.
Repeat several times once a day for a week this should limber up the wrists and strengthen the fingers all in the one exercise.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally figured out this computer enough to ableto drop in & say hi! The drive went OK-it's the last bit in a strange town that gets my adrenaline flowing. Then a lot of folks sending me to the wrong gates, but I found the right one in tiime, & for the first time in my life, I took the upgrade to 1st class-I was so exhausted from walking all over that terminal for an hour, that I waqnted to try the pampering-it was so worth it for the $50 bucks I spent. We were 15 minutes early,so couldn't squeeze in another glass of wine-LOL!

So I've been eating plenty & being a good & helpful guest. We went to the play Chicago 2 nights ago. My hiking boots fell apart, I've gotten new ones & some winter boots also that will make mucking out much easier in a few months. Bought some books that I will have to ship home and some spices that I have room for, & a new belt for DH.

Haven't studied the camera book yet, & there is more stiffness here in the damp than at home. Forget squatting for awhile and the stuff on lower shelves.

Hunter-as to knowing if a horse gaits-usually a rider can feel it. The last Big QH mare I had, I found out on my first ride-she single-footed! We were by ourselves, but as she went into it, it was just so smooth! I felt like I had hit the jackpot! So, I am very much looking forward to getting Windy home & letting her know that her gait will be utilized quite often.

Dh is hoping to have the wood stove installed by the time I get back home. He has most of the backerboard up & on the platform, & will be putting on the tiles on the platform today.

Once I get my new girls home, we will have a bin dropped off for trash service, & it will be near the corrals, so I don't have to figure our what to do w/the manure as I did before. I always had it hauled off in CA, & that works for me. And then we can clean up the mess that former owners left behind. Some folks must really love to break glass & trash their surroundings is all I can say about that.

Have a great W/E everyone. I'll be back home next Wednesday-just long enough to sleep a bit & repack for the trip back to CA. Four nights there, then home again, sleep a bit & then go get my new girls! Happy Days!


----------



## tjtalon

Good joke, Stan, I liked it!

Good wrist exercise too...since don't have a .45, my .38 will prob'ly do the trick...


----------



## NickerMaker71

I've seen it all now.....an advertisement for the 'air twirler'. You,put strands of your hair in a bucket attached to,your hair dryer, and walla, curls!!! H:shock::shock::shock::lol:nahaha

What will they think of next?:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

its amazing what people come up with 

nice to be here again


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> One more thing..I have to ask,after mos of wondering: what does DH stand for? Dear Honey? Lol..if it does, I don't have one of those, but still want to know the definition!


I think it can mean Darling Husband or Dear Husband. It has to do with your old man anyway.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I think it can mean Darling Husband or Dear Husband. It has to do with your old man anyway.


 
Where do you get. Your old man from :shock: That implied he is over the hill, grey and balding, spent. My son calls me the old man, but thats a father and son thing. 

My wife often calls me late for dinner, but never the old man. Lots of other referrences not printable in fear of offending the older set hanging out in the over 50 thread.:lol::lol::lol: Dear hasbeen, comes to mind, briefly.


----------



## AlexS

I call you an old man Stan! As I like to be accurate.  

TJT, it's often also said for other family, DD is darling daughter etc.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, it was a hypothetical statement. My DH still has hair ............


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, it was a hypothetical statement. My DH still has hair ............


I was just playing with you, oops, I mean taking you for a ride. Heavens I'll stop trying to explain myself, I just keep digging a deeper hole to fall into.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I was just playing with you, oops, I mean taking you for a ride. Heavens I'll stop trying to explain myself, I just keep digging a deeper hole to fall into.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


And I was just playing back.


----------



## Stan

Only one photo of the cattle drive. I only attended one day.
The photo was taken between Bugs ears and he was not a happy horse.
My job along with the other rider was to come up the rear and keep the calves out of the bush or bolting backwards. Thank god for the cattle dogs we needed them.
As for Bugs he was an A H but so were most of the other horses Must be the spring grass but I will make allowences for Bugs it is only his second time on a drive and he had to carry an injured rider.

It was his first time working with dogs and it took an hour or so for him to settle but once he had he then decided to bite the dogs was fun. I had to do a bit of growling.

I injured my back early in the piece pulled the muscle on my hip. So some of his behavour was attributed to my riding and the very mixed signals he was responding to. I could only ride for short distances then I had to walk. chopping from walking and riding every couple of hundred yards. Bugs must have been measuring the distance as he would stop and refuse to go untill I got off and walked a bit then I would ride. Thats an issue I now have to fix.

As for his behavour I was in so much pain I ended up clinging to the saddle my arms supporting my weight on the pomel trying to keep my back straight and take the pressure off transposing it to the pomel, my legs holding firm around his barrel and the reins in the halt position. Poor horse, he did not know whether to go left, right, stop, run and the weight on the front of the saddle was also giving him a new signal. This went on for most of the day. Not a good day and I'm still tender.

Cheers all 
Get out there and ride the weather is warming in my part of the world.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, this riding long distances thing was easier several years ago.


----------



## Hunter65

Well hunter was delivered safely and I did it with no tears
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Congrats Hunter! 

And ouch Stan. Sounds like Bugs did great considering everything, and what a great horse to stop when it was time for you to get off like that. 

How's your back now?


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Congrats Hunter!
> 
> And ouch Stan. Sounds like Bugs did great considering everything, and what a great horse to stop when it was time for you to get off like that.
> 
> How's your back now?


 
Very sore I'm watching the americas cup its one up to NZ at this time but second race is about to start then its deliver Stella to her new owner.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, this riding long distances thing was easier several years ago.


I'm spending to much time behind a desk and need to work on my fitness NEVER to old to ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!

The field trip went pretty well!:shock:. They sent help with me to corral the youngin's. the help was a youngin too...straight out of college, so she wasn't a huge help, but not bad. When we split the group up, it was even better, more manageable. Can you imagine 25 eight year olds loose in the woods???? Hahaha they had fun, I was still standing in the end with energy to spare, so I guess it was OK.

Mom and I went tot the local and last fair of the season last night to gorge ourselves with junk!(see I did have energy!). Had to have a funnel cake. They make me sick in the end from being all fried and stuff....but SO worth it going down! :lol:

This morning I slept in it was cool, so I could ride later than normal. While riding I ran into the neighbor brothers. They told me I could ride on their property and that there was a old gas well road way back in to look for. So I did....

You guys....it was the BEST morning ever!! There is something about discovering a new area for the first time. You senses are up and the first sight of everything is breath tAking.. We first entered a soybean field where momma and baby deer were eating. We worked out way down and found the gas well opening. It was well groomed and went far! The smell of fall is definitely in the air, and the warm sun felt good on my back. The pictures can't do the experience justice at all....like I said, it's the FEELING you get first discovering a new haunt, being on horse back, and the autumn air that made the experience so very glorious! The entire time I rode I was so thankful for where I sat! :thumbsup::happydance:

When I came out of the woods and back into the hayfield, in the distance munched a big old Belgium and a dog....loose. I sucked in my breathe afraid they would see us. If they did....what would happen???? We got halfway tot the dirt road (my exit to safety) and he spotted me and nickered. I literately said, OH SH*T! I don't know if I qued Jay or if he knew my tone....but he took off into a canter across the field!!!! I wanted to get out of there. My fear....the big Belgium would come barreling towards us! Yikes!!:shock: I slowed to a trot, and looked from around an island of trees that seperated us.....he was back to snacking!:rofl: phew! We were safe.....but my legs still were quivering like jello!!

The rest of the ride home was calm. I even dropped my stirrups most of the way. Stopped the quivering! I need to gain strength back in the inner thighs! Felt good, not as fatigued as last time.

So....that is my story. I've since taken a nap...and it's time to go do,it all over again!!. Oh, the best part! jay rode fenominally Oh, and when we got back to the barn, he didn't favor that right front!!! That's huge....the supplements appear to be working!! Yeah!:thumbsup:

TJ, DH could mean dear husband, dumb husband or sometimes.......d**k h**d...depending on the situation! :-o:lol::lol: how's the smoking going?

Hunter nice job! That shows you're ready for him to be gone! :wink:

Now I need to catch up on posts!

Have a good night all!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I'm spending to much time behind a desk and need to work on my fitness NEVER to old to ride.


I wish that I could "like" the NEVER too old to ride about 100 times! My farrier has a friend that is 75 and he often goes on 6 hour rides. I rode 5 1/2 miles today, and I feel a bit old right now.........


----------



## Hunter65

Wow nicker sounds a little scary. After I dropped off hunter I went back to barn and decided to take Scotty out. Poor guy was calling all day for hunter they are best buds now. He saw the trailer and came running up. Sorry bud no hunter anywho was really happy that Scotty loaded as he still isn't used to my straight haul. But I did it by myself and off we went. We went to a place that has nice trails around all these mansions. There were a lot of horse eating rocks especially the ones with moss on them. Tomorrow we ride again. I sure hope hunter behaves himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> I wish that I could "like" the NEVER too old to ride about 100 times! My farrier has a friend that is 75 and he often goes on 6 hour rides. I rode 5 1/2 miles today, and I feel a bit old right now.........


That reminds me...last weekend, I went to a balanced riding clinic that was being held where I board. Two older women showed up. Both close to 70 or a little over. I knew of them but had never met them personally but knew that they ride every single day.

One was wearing a sling and her arm was bandaged from wrist to above the elbow.

She said she was moving some cows this morning when one turned on her horse and her horse reared and she came off. She landed on concrete and cut her arm on something. She had 15 stitches!

And she was there to watch the clinic since doc said she couldnt ride FOR THE REST OF THE WEEKEND!

I told her how impressed I was and she said life is too short to stop! 

Wow!

Stan, hope your back feels better soon. All in all it seems like Bugs did pretty well considering the circumstances.

And wrist exercises...wasn't sure where that was heading!!!

Hunter...glad he made it safely and that it ends up being the perfect home for him.

Nicker...I would have been terrified if I spotted a loose horse while out on the trail! Glad it turned out ok.

I went to a new friend's house today. She has 7 horses and 2 donkeys. I had never really touched a donkey before and her donkey gives hugs! She also has some draft horses. Riding a large draft is on my bucket list and she is going to let me ride one of hers one day. Here is a pic of my donkey hug. Look at those ears!!! Sorry about the pic of my backside. Hubby had the camera.


----------



## corgi

And this is a pic of me and one of her drafts! His name is Rio and I think she said he is 16.1 hh


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> And this is a pic of me and one of her drafts! His name is Rio and I think she said he is 16.1 hh


I love riding the drafts. I used to lease a Percheron and he was 17.3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> And this is a pic of me and one of her drafts! His name is Rio and I think she said he is 16.1 hh


He is über cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Nicker that sounds like a scary ride, I'd have been worried too. 

Stan, hoping all goes well with the move. 

Hunter, glad the other Hunter has a new ideal home. 

Corgi you win the award for best photo ever. I love that donkey hug, and I want one.


----------



## corgi

AlexS said:


> Corgi you win the award for best photo ever. I love that donkey hug, and I want one.


My friend had been telling me that her donkey gives hugs and I thought she was just being funny but he really does! He rests his head on your shoulder and then gets the most relaxed, silly expression on his face. He was the sweetest thing. Now I want one. Here is hubby's donkey hug!


----------



## AlexS

I am going to need that donkey - not just any donkey, that donkey. Look at his bottom lip.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That donkey is SUPER cute!! Mom wanted one.....I poo-pooed it.....I. Might have to change that!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

Yes, that Donkey is adorable!! Did you all see the video on HF of the mini donkey giving a house tour? It's pretty funny.

I will post more later but here's a pic of a minion cake I did for a grad party today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

AlexS said:


> I am going to need that donkey - not just any donkey, that donkey. Look at his bottom lip.


I know!!! Too adorable for words. He has a little sister who is cute too but she doesn't give hugs.


----------



## Farmchic

Farmchic said:


> Yes, that Donkey is adorable!! Did you all see the video on HF of the mini donkey giving a house tour? It's pretty funny.
> 
> I will post more later but here's a pic of a minion cake I did for a grad party today.


----------



## corgi

Very creative Farmchic!!

I need to go look for that video.


----------



## Celeste

Here is the donkey video.....

https://promoshq.wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/327371/voteable_entries/68817252


----------



## Farmchic

Sorry, having trouble. I'm on my phone. I wanted to say the con con con congratulations is supposed to be sung to the tune of the minion banana song : ) ba ba ba ba ba banana!


----------



## AlexS

corgi said:


> I know!!! Too adorable for words. He has a little sister who is cute too but she doesn't give hugs.


Glad that he has a sister, as the owner would still have a donkey, when I take him. Who wouldn't need a hugging donk! Just give him to me please. 


Great cake Farmchic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Was going thru old photos and came upon these.....

This is me at age 17. I won 3 rd at the state competition in Western Riding on my QH Butterscotch! I bought her when I was in 5th grade for $125. After many trials and tribulations and professional training with my instructor, she took me to states!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

After that I started riding hunt seat. I bought this horse, Lurch, a thoroughbred, from my instructor. We only showed a few years....I went on to college and became too busy.....:-|. He was 17 hh. . This is from districts. We won third in hunt seat equitation !


----------



## AlexS

Yea Nicker, so cool! 

I was in the 17-19 age range when this photo was taken.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Alex, I wanted to do cross country and Pony Club....but boys became my focus:evil::evil:. Should have stuck with horses!!!! Hahaha. That boy was a jerk!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## AlexS

Laugh, I was into boys too, and they took over slightly later.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Laugh, I was into boys too, and they took over slightly later.


 I wasn't, I prefered girls and had the time to perfect my skill. No horse to get in the way. Wish I had of had a horse way back then may have saved me child support and all of the other supports I have had to endure. I got it right in the end. They say a man needs a few practice runs befor he gets it right. :lol::lol::lol::lol: I may need a little more practice.


----------



## AlexS

Oh Stan, you need a lot of everything.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Oh Stan, you need a lot of everything.


I know, I am trying. Roslyn says very trying. She loves me, I have a horse float and tow wagon. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Well she loaded with very little trouble and I have delivered Stella to her new owner

my goodby, was not easy.








New owner


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, I feel for you. but I get a really good vibe from the new girl. I think she and Stella will be very happy!!:wink:

Btw Stan, nice to finally see a picture of your face! You usually have a hat on!! . Handsome devil!:lol:

Sorry to hear your trip was so uncomfortable.:-|. Having an aching back stinks!!:evil:

Yea, I didn't date until junior year in HS, which is actually when I was getting pretty good at showing...:-(. Then I started dating this guy....for 6 years!! We eventually got engaged.:shock: at age 18......he took my focus off horses. In fact each time he would come to a competition....I would do poorly!:shock: he was a distraction in more than one way. ( I would generally win the class if he wasn't there.)He loved to stand at the rail and tell me what I was doing wrong:twisted: break my concentration AND, he didn't have a clue!!! Should have dumped him then! My horses hated him, that was another sign. :lol: thank goodness I finally saw the light a few years later and we broke up....but guess what???? Then I noticed there some REALLY handsome fellas walking around campus, and they noticed me too!:wink: I started living! Hahahaha

Have a good day!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-hope Stella is good for her new owner,she looks happy to have her. I am so anxious to get my hands on my new girl. And the donkey pictures are adorable-Looking forward to having one. But, I'm sure dreading that drive-anyone have good ideas for relieving the boredom of the road? Maybe I can use DH's F-250, as it has a cd player, since he took out the one that came in my Dodge, & gave me a tape player, & I can't get any to play very well. I haven't heard any of my CD's for well over a year, so that would be nice.

I am enjoying my visit immensely, but missing what's going on back at the ranch, & wanting to meet my new girls, also. 

I hope Stella & Hunter do well at their new digs. Nicker-that sounds like a great ride-Glad jay is doing better.

Think I'll get some coffee,the pot is all ready, just have to push 1 button-I've been w/out for a few days, so I'm really looking forward to it. 

Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Although I haven't posted in a while, I've been trying to keep up. It is good to see Hunter and Stella have both moved on to good homes. I am also glad to see Alex and Stan back again. Ian looking forward to seeing pics of Cacowgirls new equines. NickerMaker, I am glad your field trip went well and that Jay is working out so well for you. Tjtalon, you look great on Tommy! It must feel so good to be back riding again. Corgi, that donkey is adorable!!

It has been a crazy week here. Tuesday was the first day of school and then after work I went to help my daughter get a plate for her new car so we could pick it up in a town about an hour away Tuesday evening. Now she is enjoying having wheels and some independence. Wednesday I got in a short ride on Koolio after work and then friends came over for birthday cake. Fortunately the first few days of school involve more administrative tasks than lessons. Thursday I had to hit the books and get prepped for the rest of the week. DH also left again on another bike trip. Friday my grandparents arrived for a weekend visit. In short, there has been lots going, so I have been trying to squeeze in every spare minute to get my courses planned and organized.

Classes are going pretty well so far, but it is overwhelming. I have 10 groups of students, so nearly 300 kids to get to know on too of the fifty some staff members. I go to bed at night with names swimming around my head. The schedule is also crazy. I don't know why we take 12-14 year olds who are at the most hormonal and emotionally confused time in their life and ask them to follow a 6 period, 6 day class rotation. For the grade 7's, this is also the first time they have had to move around to each of their classes and clean how to manage a locker with a spin combination lock. I feel for these kids, as the schedule is difficult enough for even me to follow and I don't have to move from class to class.

Overall the kids are pretty good, but with 300 adolescent kids, there are a few rowdies who will need to be dealt with in short order. I survived the first week and spent most of yesterday afternoon planning for next week, so hopefully routine will settle in and things will be a little less hectic soon. Between school and the sun leaving us a few minutes earlier each day, I am starting to miss the horses, although they are just in the back yard.

Yesterday it rained most of the day. Last night I looked out to see my Old man Sam (who is a fairly light grey with a white spotted blanket) completely covered in mud except for a dinner plate sized circle right around his tail. Goofy guy! Today I will have a little brushing to do. I didn't get a look yet at the other three, but I can foresee the need to spend a few hours in the barn this morning. The horse therapy should do some good for my current stress level.

DH comes home tonight and my grandparents leave tomorrow, so soon life should be back to normal. Unfortunately, I missed going to Calgary to see the Spruce Meadows Masters show jumping tournament this weekend, but hope to catch a bit on TV or on the Internet. 

I hope everyone has a fantastic Sunday and a good week ahead!


----------



## Cacowgirl

That does sound very hectic, Koolio! I'm on my second cup of coffee & feeling more human. This visit is going by fast in some ways, but I'm so eager to get my hands on my new furbabies, that I'm looking forward to meeting. I'm studying my camera book, & also trying to figure out how to take a picture with my phone, but don't have a clue how to send that! I need to hire a teenager to help me. Although my sister did put a phone number in my phone yesterday & she's my older sister! So now I have 2 numbers in my phone-hubby & my last riding partner back in CA. No, I don't talk on my cell phone very much-haha.


----------



## Hunter65

Stan I know how you feel. It was hard to drop off Hunter yesterday. Go spend time with Bugs. I went right back to the barn and rode Scotty and I felt better. It was the right decision. Hope he stays with this lady.


----------



## Hunter65

Hunter with his temporary (hopefully permanent) new owner when I dropped him off yesterday


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> I've seen it all now.....an advertisement for the 'air twirler'. You,put strands of your hair in a bucket attached to,your hair dryer, and walla, curls!!! H:shock::shock::shock::lol:nahaha
> 
> What will they think of next?:shock:


sounds knoty LOL

good thing I don't need curls!


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> sounds knoty LOL
> 
> good thing I don't need curls!


I am thinking that my hair would end up looking like I stuck my finger in a light socket......... 
Air Curler


----------



## NickerMaker71

My hair is so fine, it would become a mess of knots! :evil: Then i'd have to shave it! hahahaha That would NOT be a good look! :shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

My hair already does that on its own
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> My hair already does that on its own
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have enough hair to do any thing with. And what is there is grey. I'd love to be able to wind the clock back a few years.

A face lift may help I could have the wrinkles on the back of my neck tightened. That should have the effect of lifting my butt back up onto the end of my back bone and the extra weight pulling down should tighten the wrinkles in my brow. That would transfer to my man boobs lifting them higher also lifting my stomach up off my belt transfering further to a general over all uplifting. All that just by having the wrinkles in the back of my neck tightened. Got to consider it don't I:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Whats that got to do with horses. It would give Bugs a fright he would think he has a new owner and be on his best behavour


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Had another really nice ride yesterday. The morning was cool, overcast, and misty but another new trail brought a smile to my face. (Actually just being in the saddle does that! ). Took another route the neighbor brothers told me about on their property. This one wound through fields, a bit of woods and dumped me out behind an Amish school and sawmill. From there I could travel the dirt road home. We saw lots of new stuff....many Amish ponies, dogs, turkeys flying past us, and those dang piggys again!:wink: he did well!

DH came home from camp and wanted to visit the horses as I did chores!! :shock: this I'm liking!! He's trying to 'better' his health, drink less alcohol, and get more exercise. YEA!! So we decided to take Rainn and Maggie for a walk. Here's the funny....remember he's a city guy, not real keen on animals, especially BIG ones...but he's learning real quick how they bring pleasure to life....anyway, he's standing there waiting for me and I needed to grab Maggie's leash, so I tossed him rainn's lead rope....with her attached...and walked away!!:shock::lol: he had no choice but to hold her!! Lol. If I don't force him, he won't do it. It was funny he started walking and of course she followed, so he went in a circle and she did too! You had to be there, and know my DH, but I just giggled!! :lol::lol: he did well, I'm impressed.. He's trying hard.

Koolio, have FUN this week!!! Knockem alive!! Two books I recommend.....Green Light Classrooms, and U-Turn Teaching! These really will engage your kids in their learning!!:wink: make your life easier and you will have more energy for the horses.

Have a super day all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nicker-glad you are getting out on Jay. We didn't get to the library yet, & I finished the book on donkeys I brought. We went shopping & I bought a bunch of books,some will be shipped home today along w/a box of other purchases. Hopefully, just 1 more box of books, then no more shopping! I did pack light, so there is some room in my carry-on. Did see a nice pack saddle @ Coastal-pricey! I used to have one-loaned it out-it's gone.

Today we're going to 1 of my favorite places & having fondue-I can feel my pants tightening now! I will have to lose about 10 pounds once I'm home to feel comfortable in my breeches again. But for right now, I'm enjoying every bit that goes into my mouth.

Happy trails to all!


----------



## Roadyy

Read some good updates other than the shortage of thread members by one. 

My horses have resorted to finding placed to cut themselves so they don't have to do any work. Doc has gashed his left rear hip through the rug so he is now being treated with Underwood's as well as Sugar and Boo on their right rear hip. I think I found and fixed the fence where they were getting out, but time will tell. I did get a quick bareback/halter/lead rope makeshift rein ride in on Trusty and Doc before church yesterday morning then rode Trusty the same way after church when I found the wounds on the other horses. I believe it was Little Man who stomps the fencing down in order to get out and it didn't help that the electric fence had a couple of insulators come loose allowing it to short out on trees to keep the voltage to biting them where they were going through at.


I'm used to coming in here on Monday and talking over an hour to catch up, but didn't take long at all this time. Seems with school back in now, most don't have the time to visit here as much. Understandable.

Been busy here at work lately as well. Seems everyone is ready for the cooler weather and patience is running in short supply so they take it out on the equipment..


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> My hair already does that on its own
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine too 
I embrace my unruly curls


----------



## Critter sitter

**** Rick I am sorry you have more cuts to work with.

My new boarder didn't come this weekend. Her owner decided it was too Hot to trailer her for 8 to 9 hours down from Mn. I agreed it was between 95* and 98* with 90% humidity. so they are planing to bring her on the 21 instead.
I got some stuff done in the barn and at home..

Have you all ever gotten Chigger bites from hay? I think the big round I am pulling off of for the dry lots is full of them. I also was Stung by 6 to 7 bees yesterday! I took some benadryl and that just knocked me out.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hunter65 said:


> Hunter with his temporary (hopefully permanent) new owner when I dropped him off yesterday
> View attachment 276593
> 
> 
> View attachment 276601


awe Hunter looks so pretty. how was his Ouchy doing?

I hope it works out for the new owner and hunter.

I don't know why but I thought he was shorter than that LOL


----------



## Critter sitter

I didn't ride this weekend.. It was just to HOT.


----------



## Celeste

I rode 5 1/2 miles with my friend Donna. We had a great time!


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for my Monday Post (Hi Nicker!) Quick peek @ last 2-days. Hunter & Stan: hope your loved horses going to good homes (Stan yr pic of you & Stella...)

Celeste: the kid on static electricity; how did you find a pic of me & my hair?!!

As for my Monday: just peacefully cleaned all stall/pens. Since had no lesson, took my time w/the horses, getting to know them a bit more. Funny w/Janice's mares Callie & Flicka (1 pen); had found Callie's sweet spot on her withers that makes her lips quivers a couple-3 wks ago. Today she sidled up, looked @ me, then tossed her head wither-ward "like, ok, do it". So. I did. The did it again. Then went to muck out the stall.She followed me in. Her friend Flicka is watching, & Flicka accepts a pet or so, but otherwise is "like,whatever". Flicka came into the stall. I'm standing there, rake in hand,poo around my feet, w/2 mares on either side deciding I'm quite ok..it was funny!

Janice's escape artist Fire tried to test me, but he's backing up from the gate better for me. I swear he "harummphed". 

Asked Janice if I could get out her mare Bailey to groom, after mucking done. She told me again Bailey's (can't recall how old she is) story: she'd been hit, by a man, & Janice had alot of work to do to reinstall her trust. Janice said she's willing,wants to to the right thing,is absorbing of praise & needs it, is insecure but getting better..she just wants to know that she won't get hurt. Janice looked @ me & said "Gee. Sounds like someone I know!" I had to laugh. Janice only knows about the crash-returning from crash,never told her about the hitting by men I've received in my "past life"...think she intunes that anyway,'tho. Anyhow....I like Bailey, & told Janice I want to get to know her, & she me, before she decides it's time for me to be on her big red baby.

So...after mucking, I got out Ms Bailey. Janice said she can be hard to catch, so it'll be a lesson for my patience. I got the halter, & went into the pen. Bailey was munching hay in her stall. I turned my back, & fiddled w/the halter (yes, have watched "Horse Whisperer", can you tell?!"...btw, all the Famous Guys have nothing on Janice...she's the real deal, tucked away quietly in Colo...) Turned around, & Bailey is out,watching me. I walked up slowly, then just gently put the lead rope around her neck, & haltered her. We walked out. Janice, down the shed row, said "You made a liar outta me!" I said next time she'll be wiser to me, I just got lucky.

Anyway...brushed her out really good, including shedding blade & mane & tail conditioner so could get those 2 things purty. She's REALLY nice w/her feet, so could clean them good (which I was glad for, as we have a week of rain expected, & her back hooves were full of manure...she tromps in her poo.) I did make her shine. She's a lovely red, mother Thoroughbred,father quarter horse (appendix?), & not much taller than Tommy.

Told Janice she's my "project". Janice laughed.

Yes...have pics. 2 of Bailey, one of Janice that I snuck (she said "Good thing I wasn't bending over! I said the gentleman on the chat site would've enjoyed that...!


----------



## tjtalon

Pic of Bailey standing, after getting all gorgeous..


----------



## tjtalon

Pic of Bailey's pretty head.


----------



## tjtalon

Pic of Janice w/her Callie...


----------



## tjtalon

BTW..corrected that twist in the halter, when grooming. Guess I was just suprised I got in on her...!


----------



## Roadyy

Nice mares... even from a distance... Too bad you didn't use the zoom button. haha


Sounds like Bailey is smitten with you and hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> Hunter with his temporary (hopefully permanent) new owner when I dropped him off yesterday
> View attachment 276593
> 
> 
> View attachment 276601


Sandi I hope it works out for Hunter and this lady 
and for you and Scotty as well


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone nice to see you all again 

good to be here again


----------



## corgi

Just stopping in quickly before I head out to a schoolboard meeting. I do not want to go but I need to present something for the board to approve so there is no way out of it. I would rather stay home and watch the Redskins play their opening game! Go Skins!

Tj..Bailey is gorgeous!

Hit another milestone with Isabella yesterday. She will cross the bridge heading out on the trail if she follows another horse but when we are by ourselves I have to get off and lead her across. Yesterday I used a lot of patience and persistence and we crossed the bridge with me in the saddle and not another horse in sight! Success!

Now I am off to drive the 30 minutes back to work to attend this meeting. 
How many days til Friday???


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, 4 days for you 'till Friday, & yes she is!

Rick, I don't know how to use the zoom on my camera; I have it set on "Intelligent Auto", which means "Taking Pics For Dummies". Yes, beautiful mares all!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick ps: yes, gonna work on Bailey likin' me...


----------



## Cacowgirl

tjt-Bailey is lovely & often horses just take to new people & seem to put the past out of their memory w/some folks.

Rick-did you get the email w/the pics-just wondering.

Had the lovely fondue at Gaston's. Then I went & got a haircut-kind of a spur of the moment/impulse thing. Most of the red/brown color is now gone, & the grey is what is left. It's so much lighter & I like not having all that weight on my neck & tangling in my purse strap. Should be a lot easier to care for also.

1 more day here, then to the airport for all that reading time pre-flight,then the flight & a long drive home. Repack for my next trip,-4 nights-then back home, & get ready to get my girls'. Need to get some feed in for them & get the water buckets filled, mats straightened, salt holders filled, etc. Hopefully DH will be able to help w/some of that.

It willl be an adjustment afterwlomost a year w/out horses-but I am so looking forward to it. I'm hoping Rick can get in a picture for you all to see her. If he got the email.... I'm not good /computers at all....


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, your day sounds like a great soul settling day!! Love the looks of Bailey. Your story made think of Tao of Equus. Didn't you say you read it? Maybe time to read it again?? :wink:

Rainn had her pedi today. She's been barefoot for a good week,or two since she lost one. I think she is sounder( is that a word?) without shoes!:shock: I'm keeping her that way. She didn't limp once yesterday on our walk, which is unusual. But good of,course.

X-rays and dental work postponed until Thursday. Which is probably best ...it's to be 90 tomorrow.:-(

We had a really good day in 3 rd grade today! Considering they came with a warning, I'm really impressed with several aspects of these kids. For example, I like them to act out their vocabulary words. Dramatizing helps the memory. Last year I didn't have the guts to ask the kids todo it until later in the year. Always have a few wild ones. This year, I asked, they performed ....perfectly!!. No silly business! Makes me a happy teacher, and a happy teacher does more FUN things!:wink:

Speaking of....heard from my coauthor. He's coming for sure to watch me teach in November.:happydance::happydance: it's very exciting, but he also makes me very nervous!! I look at him as the 'teaching guru'. But he is super nice and down to earth, so I should just relax....:wink: lol. Then we go over to a university to teach college kids the next day. Talk about stressful!! Teaching beside him is TOUGH! He's an ex-actor.....very dramatic and good. Oh well...they like me there bc I'm in the trenches....real world. Hahaha

Well, time to watch 'my show'. Anyone else do Netflix. Bout the only thing I watch....series on DVD. Finishing the series Brothers and Sisters now. I get so invested in these characters after so many seasons. When they are over it's actually kinda sad! :?

CCG, glad,your trip is good.

Roaddy.......:shock: ugh, when will it end?:wink:

Talk soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, is your trainer young? Looks like it from the back. I pictured her older.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello all!

I've been trying to catch up, much typing in this thread.
I have been riding though, using some much needed vacation days.
I promised some pics.

My wife and I in the river. 








My daughter on the chocolate lab(**** water dog TWH).








My daughter at the top of a pipeline run.








God bless CSX, we face off the train constantly.








When they blow the wistle before the tunnel, that wakes up your horse!








Heading down in the river to cool off on Labor day.








My wife, daughter, and me down by the river.
Yes, I am the old fat man on the little horse!
He can be a bit to handle, no one else will ride him.








We have been riding the last 4 weekends plus some days off.
Running the deer in the fields and swimming in the river has been great.

I hope everyone is doing well, I have read some of the resent postings
but it is difficult to catch up.
Taking pictures on the trail with a cheap camera has been difficult.
I can't manage taking a good DSLR for fear of damage.


----------



## womack29

Well I will be 40this winter so guess I might belong here. I wanted to post a picture in my message but have yet to figure that out. Would love for someone to show me. I am 39 and have 9 yr old TWH mare that we trail ride.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Maryland rider great picts!! Welcome Womack!!!

We went for a ride tonight around all the mansions again. Ahh to have money. It was so much fun. Heard from the lady with Hunter and they are having a good time. Heard from 4 more people today interested in him. Here are some picts from our ride.


----------



## Stan

great photos every one and swiming the horses thats on my todo list this coming summer. My back is still giving me pain almost a week now I do have some good pain relief Pop 4 pills and im in space, and the offenders think they have some good dope. if im lucky Ill get to ride Bugs this weekend and get him out of the habit of going 300 yards stopping and waiting for me to get off and walk. He learnt that when on the cattle drive and I had to get off to get my back freed up.

Walked over the property tonight Not a lot of grass growing 70% weeds. Iv done som harrowing and spread seed but if it does not take and beat the weeds I'm in trouble for feed for the horses this summer. Its predicted to be another dry summer 4 years in a row of drought conditions not something to look forward to.

Keep riding because your summer is heading my way.:lol:

This is a great thread and every one needs to jump on in and contribute even the odd one that is rising 40:lol: 

Cheers all

Notice I behaved myself.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, some of those prescription drugs are pretty strong, but then there are the side effects, some not so pleasant. Anyway, hope you are feeling much better, very soon, And get a chance to ride Bugs. Getting older is so challenging. It has been a nice break to not have all the horse chores, but having the horse so close is just so worth it. The care & grooming is a good physical exercise and a nice warm-up to prepare for riding. It will be a challenge to go back to solo riding, but it's necessary, so time for the big girl panties, & much less of worrying~what if?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a good morning to ya all!

Welcome Womack.

Great photos Maryland!!! Are they taken in your neck of the woods? I want to do the creek thing too. Looks like a ton of fun. Two weekend from now...I have a slight potential opportunity to go tot the mountains to ride. They have creeks there.....keep your fingers crossed. I haven't heard from my ride.....kinda guessing they are going to resind the offer to haul me.:-|. I offered to pay all gas.....we'll see....

Have a Great day everyone! It going to be HOT here!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: I did read Tao of Equus a long time ago, then gave the book away. Going to look for it on Amazon, maybe get it cheap..

& Janice is 61! Her hands are affected w/arthritis, but she keeps them going w/all the work she does, & age tramples across all our faces..but she's a beautiful woman. And STRONG!


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl, I did not receive an email as of yet. I'll send you another pm with it to make sure you have it.

Maryland, those are great photos of riding in the creek and thank you for posting them.

Welcome womack. Glad you decided to join our family and look forward to seeing you here more. Wish I had more time to post more, but it is getting hectic here at work right now so may be a little short on my posts compared to my usual.


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter, great photos and glad things are going well for you. You deserve it.


Nicker, glad the class is cooperating so early in the year and look forward to hearing rave reviews of the speaking engagement with your co-author. Also glad to hear great news on Rainn.

Stan, Hope the grass finds a substitute miracle grow and sprouts out like crazy in time for summer.


----------



## Stan

Cherieslend said:


> Aesthetic Virtue - Advanced Aesthetic Clinic Knightsbridge London, Academy of Aesthetic Excellence Training for facial rejuvenation and skin repair in London. Wrinkle treatments, dermal fillers, earlobe repair, mole check and removal, skin care products, facial aesthetics, treatments for men and women.Skin Treatment London


Why spend all that money in travel when the solution for skin rejuvenation and wrinkle removal is so simple for those in the older bracket.

By having the wrinkles tightened in the back of the neck has the effect of lifting the **** back up to the correct position, but weight and gravity tends to pull it back towards earth which is not a bad thing because that inturn applies pressure up the back and over the top of the head pulling the wrinkles out of the brow. Also, it has a lifting effect on the chest and that applies up ward pressure on the stomach lifting it off the belt and the over all effect is an upward direction for the front of the torso. So having the wrinkles tightened in the back of the neck has a far more reaching positive efect at fare less cost.


----------



## Stan

infraction 0/1(5)

Any one have any idea what that means

I must be famous as I dont see any one else with that attached to the bottom of their avatar


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I don't see it on your avatar. It must be a score keeper so you will know when you have been bad.


----------



## corgi

Yes, I read somewhere that we have an infraction tracker system on the forum now and it will only be visible to the user.

Bad boy Stan!! Go stand in the corner!


----------



## Roadyy

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/infraction-tool-usage-262929/


here ya go.
It's one of the reasons I only come to this thread and the logging miles thread in the trail rides section. Every where else is off limits due to the nanny state this place has become. If it weren't for the interest in keeping up with all of you I've grown fond of I would delete this site off my list.


----------



## Critter sitter

that makes me very very sad Rick. Honestly I felt they needed to do something about some things here. There was alot of bashing going on. Someone one would come on the the site with a honest question and then Bam there were a group of people who I will not name who immediately swarm the thread and make the person new to the forum most of the time. And just start bashing them to bits. I agree there has been alot more nannying that needs be but.... 
I don't know


----------



## Celeste

There was a time when it was nothing but a bashing session. I usually limit myself to just a few threads just to stay out of the politics. I think that something had to be done. For one thing, there was a group of people that used to attack anybody that rode an Arab. If you didn't ride a giant horse, then you were nobody. I think it was just unruly children. I'm glad there is some moderating going on, but sometimes we get bit in the rear for just being silly. There is a trade off I guess. 

My husband's music forum was so bad that one of the guys started a new forum for just the small group of people that actually had something pleasant to say.


----------



## Roadyy

I agree with dealing with bashing, but the extreme they are taking it is beyond the line in the sand.


----------



## NickerMaker71

i haven't been really outside of this thread, so I don't really know what is going on....don't really have time. BUT, many months ago, as I had mentioned before, someone commented on a ligitamate (sp) question I had...made a comment that was just rude. Wasn't helpful in the least, just reallly inappropriate. Like I say to the children....is that really helping the issue? or the person problem? Telling me to shove a bottle up my **** isn't helping me find a good quiet horse...THAT is what bothers me. Would that person have said it to my FACE? Hard to say....but bottom line, that wasn't helpful and needn't be said. Is that where people are going? Just saying things to be nasty and hurtful?:evil: I don't know, like I said, I rarely leave this thread. But if you don't have something helpful or useful to say and want to be SNARKY.....bug off! Totally my own opinion. But our world is too full of snarkiness....look at TV. GAWH! It almost seems that mean and rudeness is OK.....really? where's the humanity? And some of these people asking questions (i'm assuming from my brief periods out) are young kids needing to learn. Maybe they don't have parents who help teach them appropriate horsemanship....again....speculating here.

I belong to a teacher's forum, and it's not nasty at all! (except the politics board) but I don't go there! :lol::lol: AND....teachers can be nasty.....but it appears, by the goings on... horse people (some) can be WORSE! hahaha

My two cents......for what it is worth.........OFF to the barn! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

P.s. although if they are putting little tallies by your name....makes me think of school.....:shock:are we in first grade? Hahahaha. Is there a teacher involved on the mod board??? Hahahaha ha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I find that a lot in the teaching world too.....people don't want to hear the truth....they only want to hear what they want to hear.....unfortunately.:? I've learned, thanks to my DH, that sometimes it's best to keep comments to yourself bc all is does is get you in hot water or MAD bc you know you are right and the idiot is completely blind to what is or should be done.....ugh! This comment is solely based on incidences at school. I would come home pulling my hair out bc of the idiots I work with. Over the years, I just keep my mouth shut now.....:-(. My DH taught me that and now I am a lot happier living in my own little bubble!:lol::lol: there will always be idiots.....but I don't always have to deal with them or subject myself to their thoughts or ways. It's my choice.


----------



## tjtalon

Had just popped in to peek & catch up, but had to respond to Nicker's last post:

I NEVER leave this forum, I don't go anywhere else on the site. I walk straightaway from snarky/mean/rude people (well, @ work I have to stand & listen, but try to go somewhere else in my head while I'm doing it, & try to never take it personally).

I do think the internet allows rude people the "privacy" to be nasty, w/no repercussions. That's why it took me so long to even decide to join a Horse site, & took me so long to trust that I won't get snarked at. NO ONE here has ever done that in the slightest, all I've received is support,instruction,helpful hints. I haven't gotten ANY criticism. But...no one has given "rainbows" & (what was the other thing Rick said? I don't remember, but it was fluffy..); all have responded like...golly...real human beings. Plus, all have been indulgent w/my periodic ramblings, & pictures of things that make me happy...horses, of course. Like, recently, just wanted to share how bright-as-a-penny Miss Bailey looked. I wasn't riding/showing/jumping/trekking. I just groomed a shy animal (you'all saw that in her face & eyes, I'm sure), & wanted you to see. & it was okay. No one sniffed haughtily, or said anything snotty (like: "why is an old nobody using up our time? If you can't ride yet, or don't own 10 horses & a fabulous barn, go away". Which is why it took me time to trust.

I've made friends here, I really feel that way. Long-distance & online, but friends nevertheless.

Our world is "too full of snarkiness" & it does seem like it's all just okay. Well..it's not okay, & millions of people being nasty for no good reason doesn't ever make it okay.

This is one place I can get away from this too many times nasty world, feel the COUNTRY instead, & it's people (YOU guys), enjoy your stories & pictures of what you're doing, where you're going, where you've been.

The one thing that counts: Magic Horse Breath. I let Bailey snuffle my hands yesterday for as long as she wanted to. wanted to share that. Know you'all will like the sharing of that. That's why I'm here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can I double like your post TJ?? Lol:lol::wink:


----------



## tjtalon

You certainly can, Nicker!

&..a good quote, that I saw years ago on the notebook of a casino mngr (I was Surveillance for many years @ the casino):

"NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE STUPIDITY OF PEOPLE IN LARGE GROUPS".

Kinda always reminded me of those crowds Hitler gathered...& we have not learned from history..

Have to go away now & do an online test for continuing eductaion for the EMT thing. Ugh. "Infectious Diseases". Ugh...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Thank You all for the positive comments on the Pics.

Nicker, yes I ride close to home, all Pics from Woodstock to Sykesville.

I refrain from making many comments on so many threads.
I know I would get in trouble and have a very short time here.
I poke fun in some threads here but usually re-write as to not offend.
Good group here though with kind people, thank you all for making this thread.

I have been wondering after reading so many other threads???
Since almost every answer involves the statements "You need a trainer",
"You need a saddle fitter", "You need a different farrier", "Your horse needs
a chiropractor" it's very easy to answer most questions here.
Now I have come to realize that these occupations are in high demand.
Maybe I need a career change???

Sorry, had to put some fun back in it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

My daughter must have been tired after this weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

MLRider: thanks, fun is good! & yes your daughter looks whupped..great pic! I agree..let's get back to fun here.

(think maybe I'm the Forrest Gump on this forum.."I do know what love IS".)

Dang, have to get a bigger index card to list members...Welcome Womack! & somehow I missed Lockwood..welcome!...& e24 too!

I'm waiting the time limit to retake the stupid test, since...didn't do so well. Sigh..wish me luck.

& it's a long ways 'till Monday.


----------



## Eole

I just read many pages to keep up with everyone. Very nice to see what you're all up to. And it reminded me why I joined this thread recently: you're such a nice crowd, just generally good vibes all around. :wink:

I can't comment on everything but I have to say *Corgi*: just LOVED the donkey pictures. I bet it makes CCG happy to have one coming with her horse. 

*Maryland Rider*: great pictures in the river. Your daughter and her horse just look like such a lovely team. Family rides must be special, sharing the horse passion and the fun.

*TJ*: those pictures on the beautiful paint: wow! you belong there, great. No saddle, no bit. Impressive...

NM71, just love the description of your discovery rides.
Stan, parting with Stella must have been a heartbreak. The girl seems like a good match.

I've been up to... nothing. Had a great time as volunteer at the endurance event, then back to work with a nasty cold virus. I'm dragging myself around between barn and work. My brain wishes to ride, but body won't follow. Fall is definitely coming soon: we had our first frost two nights ago.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, my week here is almost at an end. Got keys made for our pet sitter for our next trip. & some gifts for her & some munchies for the plane-I don't think I'll upgrade on the flight home, if it's offered. I have some gum to chew, so my ears hopefully don't get messed up again. And some chocolate. I'll be wearing lots of clothes & my carry-on is heavy w/books. When I get to Las Vegas,I'll be shedding those extra layers. I'll pick up a Subway on the way home so I have time to re-pack for the CA trip. DH will have his lap-top, but he has to sign on, as he had it recognize his fingerprint, not just log on in a normal way. Now he doesn't know how to change it from that.

We had another lovely meal today @ Old Chicago-it was so good last week, I wanted to go there again. I will be at the airport by noon tomorrow & back in L.V. by 3, then another long drive home, & hope I don't get sleepy. Or run into a lot of rain-we've been getting pounded at home.

tj-hoping the next test goes better for you.

Another day closer to getting my girls'. My CA riding partner is taking Sunday off work & trying to arrange a ride for that morning. It would be so great to go out w/the group again, & I will have my camera.


----------



## tjtalon

I flunked the danged online test. Will have to retake. Lack of interest, I guess..

Nicker, I just Amazon-ordered (cheap!) Kahonov's Tao of Equus & Riding Between the Worlds. That's what am interested in.

Long time ago, @ the stable where I first tried all this stuff (then onward to disaster-hiatus), I went to a mare hanging out by the pasture fence, just to talk. I kept swiping the flies away from her, I was crying, & talked (about everything, not just horse stuff,everything) while she listened. After a bit, she lowered her head then blew her breath into my face. It was cold, & froze my face & lips for a bit...then she walked away. Now, that sounds airy-fairy, I realize. But, it happened. I actually called Linda Kahonov (really, I did), & told her about it. she said horses have extroidainary (sp) ways, & I don't recall what else she said. Well. There it is. I've never told anyone this, except Ms Kahonov (who I never bothered again).

I am NOT airy-fairy. But, the thing happened. It wasn't the last time something "odd" happened when I talked w/a horse (& they were mares, the both times).

But it happened. Had to finally say it. Kick me outta here for being goofy, but it did.


----------



## NickerMaker71

YES!! Lets get back to the reason we are here..:wink:....horses!! Today was HOT HOT HOT!! 90! So,I thought there is not a better time for one more bath of the season. So much fly spray and grit, needed to come off.

Wasn't sure how jay would do with the hose and all.....but true to form, he was a trooper. Actually he seemed to appreciate the cold shower more than Rainn! :lol:

He looks skinny from the front, but he is a big boned boy! 

Maryland, LOVEd the pic of your daughter. Cracked me up! Is she face first in his bumm? Lol. That could be dangerous!


----------



## Eole

Nice pic NM!

TJ, if you need assistance to get through your material on infectious disease, I'd be glad to help if I can. When do you have to take the test again?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Went through more old photos.....here's my 'first' pony. We had horses since I was born, but I bought Teapot when I was 5 with my very own money....$25!!!:lol:

She taught me everything I needed to know about riding....like hang on for dear life when she would flip,her bit upward and I would have zero control. Hang on for dear life when she took off DOWN the cement driveway and around the corner to the barn.....dang those hedges hurt!:rofl: hang on for dear life as you hoop and holler in joy while you race down an abandoned airfield!!! (super,fun!!!) my older sisters friend would sometimes pick me up on her way to a trail ride. She taught me a lot.

she taught me horses of any size can cross GIANT fallen trees....even if their bellies rub. 

I was known to do a Lone Ranger and run at her from behind and jump up over her bum to mount! :lol::lol: that poor pony!! that being said, I think I only saddled her twice...the rest of the time ( I rode her until I was at least twelve and fot a horse) we rode bareback. I had her until I was in my early twenties.

Oh the memories! 

O, the farm in the background was where I grew up!

TJ, LOVE the quote...will have to write that one down!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I thought about contacting that author! I make so many connections while reading that book.

Funny, twice, while sitting on a wooden spool in the pasture Jay will walk up behind me, ever so softly touch his muzzle to the back of my neck....blow....and walk away. :shock:

What does THAT mean?

I'll have to look I into the other book you mentioned. I'm addicted to books....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Popped in to see if I was disgraced..guess I'm not! Nicker, I love the story & pics of your little pony, & Jay gettin' his bath!

Eole, I emailed my supv that I flunked, will see what's next. It's a "simple" test (Blue Board EMT), but I just didn't get it...I did try 'tho. Will see what the training supv says, & I may still ask for your help. Really appreciate the offer..wish I could send you these questions...aaah!...

& Eole: Tommy IS a pretty paint! & a good boy, & to reiterate Nicker...that's why we're here: horses!

Am gonna go get my dinner & go to bed. Early day tomorrow...

Salutes to all.


----------



## tjtalon

Just saw Nicker's post...I bet she wouldn't mind a phone call, if just one, she sure accepted mine. Jay blowin' on your neck? Love? What were you thinkon' @ the time? Who knows? Horses are.....different.

My lack of experience....is real. My intuition is/has been sporadic but real & responded to, by them.


----------



## Stan

Back to getting into trouble I did two things One I commented in the gelding thread and thought that in the end the posters had a problem with males to the point I said so, but not in those words. 

In the 50 thread I posted a published poem by Willie Nelson called my nooky days are over. I thought it appropriate because it was really the over 50 and some may be able to relate.:lol::lol::lol: Not me:shock: or have the maturity to laugh at the reality of what he was saying.
I think they took it off and posted it in the saloon. It was a published poem and very true also by a famous Americian. Hell I was flying the flag.

Now as for sending me to the corner. How Cruel of you knowing that standing in the corner of a round room is a real brain teaser. That has to be a school teacher to come up with punishment like that. I can imagine all the kiddies running round in absolute confusion, where I, having Irish in my blood line, just take it in my stride. Confusion that is.


----------



## Stan

And just while I'm in the mood for a laugh Roslyn was in one of her moods the other night and with a twinkle in her eye she said come on lets go up stairs and make love. I said she can have one or the other.:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Great pics. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Farmchic

Just wanted to pop in. 

I've been very busy with the new horses, these early mornings and the heat on top of the added work is wearing me out. It may take me a bit to adjust.

But hey, this is going to whip me into shape in no time right? 

I'm trying to at least keep up with reading posts.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It will be a big adjustment for me to get back to all the horse chores once again, too! We will get a dumpster in , so the manure leaves every week, just as I had it for the last 35 years in CA. It will be such a luxury to have trash collection once again.


----------



## Critter sitter

Amen Sister!!!


NickerMaker71 said:


> i haven't been really outside of this thread, so I don't really know what is going on....don't really have time. BUT, many months ago, as I had mentioned before, someone commented on a ligitamate (sp) question I had...made a comment that was just rude. Wasn't helpful in the least, just reallly inappropriate. Like I say to the children....is that really helping the issue? or the person problem? Telling me to shove a bottle up my **** isn't helping me find a good quiet horse...THAT is what bothers me. Would that person have said it to my FACE? Hard to say....but bottom line, that wasn't helpful and needn't be said. Is that where people are going? Just saying things to be nasty and hurtful?:evil: I don't know, like I said, I rarely leave this thread. But if you don't have something helpful or useful to say and want to be SNARKY.....bug off! Totally my own opinion. But our world is too full of snarkiness....look at TV. GAWH! It almost seems that mean and rudeness is OK.....really? where's the humanity? And some of these people asking questions (i'm assuming from my brief periods out) are young kids needing to learn. Maybe they don't have parents who help teach them appropriate horsemanship....again....speculating here.
> 
> I belong to a teacher's forum, and it's not nasty at all! (except the politics board) but I don't go there! :lol::lol: AND....teachers can be nasty.....but it appears, by the goings on... horse people (some) can be WORSE! hahaha
> 
> My two cents......for what it is worth.........OFF to the barn! :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Last night we had the Farrier out. So I held 10 horses to get feet done. about the time we only had my 2 left it started to cool off. We need to get rid of this humidity. I guess on Friday they say we will be better. the weekend may be a nice cooler one YAY maybe I will be able to ride!

I have hay mites in 2 round bales . Luckily they are only 2 and way on the other side of the ranch away from the good hay. they have attacked me! I finally called the dr and they called a cream in hopefully that will help me but i don't even want to get near the hay now.


----------



## Critter sitter

Maryland Rider said:


> My daughter must have been tired after this weekend!
> View attachment 277786


lol I think there is a picture in the same type of pose on her horse somewhere here lol that is cute!


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick is that all we get here???


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> Rick is that all we get here???


I'm thinking that he's feeling a bit grumpy.


----------



## Roadyy

No I'm not grumpy. I have a book that I read regularly that helps keep the grumpy away. I didn't add anything more than I did because I don't have any new updates and I am trying to stay in touch with this group .


----------



## TaMMa89

*Good afternoon to all of our American members and hey to others here,

as some of you have might noticed, few messages of that thread have been removed in this thread due to breaking our Horseforum.com rules note #2. Please notice that public critique over moderators' actions is not allowed. That is because if we allow public wondering and critique, it may provokes also other users to doubt and critique. You can imagine how the forum works after that or how nice place it is to discuss when many of the threads include questioning and mods authority is not respected.

Our job is not to nanny anyone but create a golden mean which allows enough freedom to users but also protects fun, friendly atmosphere. Most of times this includes doing some difficult decisions and things are not usually so b&w as it might looks like.

Anyways, we're very interested in hearing your opinion if you think that something is wrong with the forum. For avoiding the public uproar I mentioned in my first paragraph, please use confidential Talk To The Team subforum for feedback like that instead of public threads. None of us moderators will discuss about this issue in this thread more.

Please do not comment this message in this thread. If you have something to say or comment, use Talk to The he Team subforum. Breaking repeatedly rules can lead to personal sanctions or closure (permanent or temporary) of the thread and we really do not want to do that since we are sure that you have something to give to this thread and the forum.

Thank you for cooperating,
J, the Horseforum.com moderator*


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> No I'm not grumpy. I have a book that I read regularly that helps keep the grumpy away. I didn't add anything more than I did because I don't have any new updates and I am trying to stay in touch with this group .


Rick is cheating on us............

(You know we love you Rick)


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I'm thinking that he's feeling a bit grumpy.


 he is not the only one lol
but I have good reason.. I am going insane with itchy crappy mite bites. I am ready to jump in a boiling pot!


----------



## Becka

Hi everyone!!!!! Trying to read all the posts I miss, WOW, there are so many.

So, the heat was turned back on here in Maine,*sigh*. Hot and MUggy here today. My horses were hot and grumpy. Farrier was here, he was hot and sweaty and tired. One horse didnt want his feet done so he was miserable the whole time, reared and lashed out, I couldnt get out of the way fast enough and caught me in the mouth with a front hoof, split me but left my TEETH intact, thank god. My farreir grabbed the line and his lunge whip while I went to clean up and lunged him with gusto , hoping to show him he cant act like that, he was sweating and huffing when I came back but MUCH MUCH calmer. I remember someone saying their farrier hit their horse and kicked their horse for acting up, and as I was bleeding and heading for the house I tohught of this person and was so glad my farrier didnt do that . He was excellent. Rearing is not sometihng that is typical of this horse so he went over his foot again to make sure something wasnt wrong. He looked fine, he was just being grumpy. My other horse was fine and she stood like a champ.

Loved the picture of the backwards girl on the horse,,,looks like shes napping!!! LOL.

I guess I need to read some more to get up to date on the happenings here, Im a little confused,,,,,ok, happy trails,,,,,im off for some reading.


----------



## Critter sitter

here is my daughter on Doc backwards


----------



## Becka

Love the pics of the backward sitting. 

Stan, it must have been hard to rehome Stella, I just looked at the pics. I have seen many news pics. Ive missed so much, seems like all I do is work and when I get back here i have a dozen pages to read through.


----------



## tinyliny

Critter sitter said:


> Last night we had the Farrier out. So I held 10 horses to get feet done. about the time we only had my 2 left it started to cool off. We need to get rid of this humidity. I guess on Friday they say we will be better. the weekend may be a nice cooler one YAY maybe I will be able to ride!
> 
> I have hay mites in 2 round bales . Luckily they are only 2 and way on the other side of the ranch away from the good hay. they have attacked me! I finally called the dr and they called a cream in hopefully that will help me but i don't even want to get near the hay now.



how big are hay mites? can you see them or are they like chiggers; you feel them but hardly see them. I detest any bug that bites or sucks my blood. I did not even know that hay HAD mites. Will they cause any kind of toxicity problem if your horses injest them? like those beetles that are super poisonous (forgot the name just now).


----------



## Critter sitter

tinyliny said:


> how big are hay mites? can you see them or are they like chiggers; you feel them but hardly see them. I detest any bug that bites or sucks my blood. I did not even know that hay HAD mites. Will they cause any kind of toxicity problem if your horses injest them? like those beetles that are super poisonous (forgot the name just now).


 I can't see them on the hay " I have bad eyes though" I can see and feel the bites though. they wont cause any issues with the horses I checked If it would I would take them off it right away... But the bites Are terrible on me and the help. None on the horses.


----------



## jaydee

Hay/straw mites - if I'm thinking of the right thing are really tiny and live off small rodents like mice and especially birds - they also increase rapidly in numbers getting rid of the hosts is the first step as they need to feed all the time to survive
They don't seem to bother the horses too much but might be one of the culprits that cause tail and mane rubbing if they do settle there to feed
Best thing I can suggest is that if your hay loft or barn is fairly airtight you set off one of those 'fumigating bombs' in there that kill insects in general - but check the small print on the label first to be sure it wont taint the hay
They tend to die off as soon as we get some frosts


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Real quick, as I am very tired...the heat day and night is taking a toll. Took a sleeping pill, hope that helps! :wink:

Today was kinda :-|...the kids were GREAT, but the people I work with are already turning into negative nellies in regards to,the kids. I HATE when teachers degrade kids.:evil::evil: I was in copying after school and the second grade teacher was there. Nice person....but :shock:never said a positive thing about my current kids or any other business regarding our building! :-( not howI want to end my day...lunch was the same, our 6th grade teacher :-x:-x b*tch b*tch , b* tch.....I almost walked out! This person use to teach the grade above me last year. When I first started working with her, I didn't like her.....then time passes and you become numb to her comments...and then unfortunately, nher negativity infiltrates your soul....:evil: I didn't realize it until I was away from her all summer and I got my mojo back. Noticd RIGHT AWAY that my BFF changed back to his positive self since the b*tchy one move to a different grade level. Scary what people can do to us.

Tomorrow is Jays X-ray day. Wish us luck!,


Roaddy...I have to say I was a bit upset at,you.....I always look forward to,your comments about my pictures.:-wink: am I going to have to fly down there and do a little a$$ wuppen????:lol:

I love,this group. We need to let this what ever it is go and keep making each others day....I'm surrounded by negative, idiots...I need you guys!. Thank gosh I do get to close my door and shut the other adults out! :rofl:Keeps me in my happy place! 

Have a good night all.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker! I responded to your private post, hope I did it right.


I can't stand negative people...what did you say to me recently/: stay strong. The kids need you. I honestly don't know how teachers do what they CAN do; the focus should be the kids, right? Then you have all these.."adults"..getting in the way of that.

Much good news forthcoming w/Jay's X-ray, I hope.

Hope Rick isn't bailing, are you, my friend?? Nicker is right, I agree.."we need to let whatever this is go & make each others' day".

Horses, anyone?


----------



## Hunter65

Hope all goes well with X-rays nicker. We all love you too so stick with us. I now have 7 people waiting to hear if hunter sells or not. Wow when it rains it pours lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, Hunter! That is something-having all those people lined up now wanting your horse! It is so good to be back home. Even if only for a few hours. Then off to CA. Very busy agenda there, then again 1 night at home & off to get my girls'. When I get back I'll be able to study the camera book, & hopefully figure out pictures. Then attaching-wish I could find a class for teaching beginning computers-especially for seniors maybe.

I don't think I ever want to fly out of Las Vegas again-I'd rather drive the 5 hours to my old home area, & leave my vehicle at a friends-we were only 10 minutes away from the Ontario airport & I know how to get around there. All my experiences at Mc Carron have been quite difficult.



Good luck on the x-rays!


----------



## Stan

Becka said:


> Love the pics of the backward sitting.
> 
> Stan, it must have been hard to rehome Stella, I just looked at the pics. I have seen many news pics. Ive missed so much, seems like all I do is work and when I get back here i have a dozen pages to read through.


Yes it was. I have spent a lot of money and time on her but could not make it click. I think horses that have had to many owners tend to shut down. Stella tended to be more at ease with women hense her being sold to a female. The buyer attends the same treks and is known to friends of mine so I will get to know how she is doing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

I'll try to get pics. I've never done xrays before or floating....it's all new to me. 

Have a super day.....it's almost Friday!!!

CCG, safe traveling!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We had a downpour here last night, but the power stayed on! We'll get the truck packed this morning & off we go! My own coffee in my favorite cup-how lovely! My friend/riding partner is going to try & get a ride going on Sunday morning-it would be so great to see the old trails-I'm really homesick for them.


----------



## Roadyy

Got some pictures from Cacowgirl in my email this morning and was finally able to get them over to my PB account as they came in pretty small to the pc. Hope they didn't blur too much as I tried to focus them as much as possible able enlarging them.


----------



## Roadyy

I apologize to you Nicker and the rest of you. Hopefully I can be back to normal for you soon. got a few wrinkles that need working out and it is taking some of my good mojo.


----------



## Critter sitter

jaydee said:


> Hay/straw mites - if I'm thinking of the right thing are really tiny and live off small rodents like mice and especially birds - they also increase rapidly in numbers getting rid of the hosts is the first step as they need to feed all the time to survive
> They don't seem to bother the horses too much but might be one of the culprits that cause tail and mane rubbing if they do settle there to feed
> Best thing I can suggest is that if your hay loft or barn is fairly airtight you set off one of those 'fumigating bombs' in there that kill insects in general - but check the small print on the label first to be sure it wont taint the hay
> They tend to die off as soon as we get some frosts


Thank you Jaydee It is possible the Barn swallows (sp) brought them in. I like the birds cause they help with flies and other bugs ..UGGGG

the hay is in a area well away from the horses bit not air tight t all


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I apologize to you Nicker and the rest of you. Hopefully I can be back to normal for you soon. got a few wrinkles that need working out and it is taking some of my good mojo.


Rick needs a Tickle pile


----------



## Critter sitter

nicker and TJ.... I Love you. you are awesome!! I love positive people


----------



## Hunter65

Hope things are ok rick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

My co-worker gives me quotes of the day.....I thought I would share.....


The trouble with people is not that they don't know but that they know so much that ain't so. ~Josh Billings, writer

So appropriate for the meeting I'm walking into in ten minutes! LOL


----------



## jaydee

Critter sitter said:


> Thank you Jaydee It is possible the Barn swallows (sp) brought them in. I like the birds cause they help with flies and other bugs ..UGGGG
> 
> the hay is in a area well away from the horses bit not air tight t all


 The fumigating bombs only really work in a fairly airtight space so other than finding something safe to spray the bales with I don't know what to suggest - you'd probably have to ask some specialized companies about safety
We have swallows too - they do a great job of eating other bugs so I tolerate them - and its such a delight to watch the young ones grow and eventually learn to fly but once they've gone I spray all around the nesting site and remove the nests - wearing gloves as they're usually crawling with mites
I have automatic fly spray dispensers all around my barn - they might help in yours.


----------



## Celeste

I would be afraid to feed anything that had been sprayed for mites. If there are tons of them in the hay, you could either throw those bales away or pull off the hay and soak it before feeding to drown the little devils.


----------



## Critter sitter

jaydee said:


> The fumigating bombs only really work in a fairly airtight space so other than finding something safe to spray the bales with I don't know what to suggest - you'd probably have to ask some specialized companies about safety
> We have swallows too - they do a great job of eating other bugs so I tolerate them - and its such a delight to watch the young ones grow and eventually learn to fly but once they've gone I spray all around the nesting site and remove the nests - wearing gloves as they're usually crawling with mites
> I have automatic fly spray dispensers all around my barn - they might help in yours.


 I have fly sprayers in my 2 horses stalls. I am trying to get the owners to buy for all stalls but..... you know how that goes. I manage it they pay the bills.


Celeste We are going to stop feeding that hay. untill it freezes and the bugs will die. I have more hay in another barn I can use. 
The mites dont harm the horses none of them have bites or itchy at all. 
I won't be spraying the hay .


----------



## jaydee

Soaking or steaming would work really well - we're still using old hay from last year and its a bit dusty now so I stick it in a tub and soak it before I feed, they seem to prefer it that way too
Buy some of those really long rubber gloves to protect your arms from the beasties


----------



## Critter sitter

jaydee said:


> The fumigating bombs only really work in a fairly airtight space so other than finding something safe to spray the bales with I don't know what to suggest - you'd probably have to ask some specialized companies about safety
> We have swallows too - they do a great job of eating other bugs so I tolerate them - and its such a delight to watch the young ones grow and eventually learn to fly but once they've gone I spray all around the nesting site and remove the nests - wearing gloves as they're usually crawling with mites
> I have automatic fly spray dispensers all around my barn - they might help in yours.



We have another barn with Hay in it so I can just stop feeding hay until we get a good frost. 
I have Fly sprayers in my horses stalls. I have been trying to get the owners to put in a spraying system but we'll see when that happens.:lol:


hopefully these bites go away on me soon cause they itch really bad!:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

arms are not to bad but the mid section is raw right now.

I guess the hay going down my shirt? or something. and the heat there...
I am spraying a deet bug spray on me now to keep them off.


here is 2 of many bites.


----------



## Roadyy

Put clear nail polish on them and it will clear up in a day or so.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good news everyone!!!:happydance:

jay's X-rays are complete and DO NOT show navicular disease. She said there is a teeny tiny, like on a scale of 0-100, a 7, change in the navicular bone. So I needn't worry at this point.. There is a bit of scar tissue near his coffin bone, but again, she told me not to worry. I am continue what I am doing, shorten his toes a bit more and add height to his heels.....but all looked positive!!!!:happydance: 

Phew! Now I have peace of mind! :wink:

He ended up not needing his teeth done like I thought, so that saved me $100!!

I'm all,packed for the weekend. It's a girls weekend at camp, and we are ATVing. Mom and I leave after work tomorrow. Weather is to be clear, but cool...60s. Looking forward to getting out.. And hanging with good friends.

Oh, and Jay stood like a statue. The vet and her assistant were really impressed! . I took a quick snap shot.


----------



## tjtalon

OUCH Critter!

Loved the 'lil donkey pics...thanks Rick.....you gettin' your mojo back?

Nicker! Happy for Jay! Oh, have a wonderful weekend! I got your msg w/your email. I will send a msg there. I have FB, of course, but haven't been there in eons ('tho my sis & work friends are on it...just haven't gone..we'll see 'bout that..)

Much rain here, got inundated w/wetness on myself & back-to-back calls: 98% seemed to think that one little officer &/or the maintenance & grounds crews could stop the deluge. Ya know, like,rain happens...what a day...have finally dried out a bit...(dang, that horse poo is going to be heavy on Monday...lol!)


----------



## Roadyy

Nicker. it is great news to hear that Jay is free of navicular disease. I know you feel a ton lighter after hearing it.I never expected to hear anything other than him sandign there like a trooper so the doc could do what needed done. He is a great horse. I can't wait to see the pics from your trip with mum this weekend if there are any. Are you tenting it or more sturdy accommodations?




Terry, sorry you had a less than stellar day at work and hope the weekend proves a much better scenario leading into Monday for your date with the manual backhoe.

I don't think I'll be getting my really good mojo back for awhile. I admit me and my wife are starting marriage counseling with our pastor.(Brain stuck on horses, I actually spelled that pasture and had to correct it after finally realizing why it didn't look right)

I think those issues have bled over into my reactions on here and that wasn't fair to this site and my friends. I'll continue to stop in and visit, but keep it low key until I can make improvements here.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Put clear nail polish on them and it will clear up in a day or so.


Tired that and Hydro cortizone cream Chigger rid Itch-X only thing that seems to be working now is the Kenalog cream from the Dr.
they are starting to go down.


----------



## Critter sitter

awesome news nicker!! have fun.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks everyone!

Roaddy, I'm sorry you are going through tough times right now...that's why being here is good for you! :wink: I don't know how long you've been married, but it's a tough road sometimes. It takes a lot of effort on both person's side to make it work. So glad to hear you are going to have an outsider hear things. Having that little girl with you probably isn't easy either...or MIL. :wink: I bet with all of that...communication gets lost along the way. I've watched that with my siblings. Keep workin' at it....and keep coming here to get your mojo rejuvenated!

Will get pics of our weekend.

Have a great day all!

Cheers!


----------



## Eole

*NM71*: Great news for Jay, what a relief! Have fun this week end.
*CCG*: both donkey and mare look really nice. When do you get the horse home with you?
*Roadyy-Rick*: sending good vibes your way, take care of yourself. Life sends us curve balls sometimes... Looking back, I believe we grow more from periods of turmoils than from periods of peace and quiet.

*Becka*: ouch! How is your lip? You said:


> Farrier was here, he was hot and sweaty


 Hum, that could have been a nice sight... without the hoof kicking following scene...

Week end, and pretty much out of my cold virus. I'm sure it was a "man-cold", you know, the worst kind. Should be riding this week end. Trying to get a friend who just lost her 33yo arabian mare to join me.

My horses get a skin infection on their bellies and chest each year at this time. Mud, bugs and humidity I suppose. I usually use betadine or chlorexidine. This year I'm trying Tea-Clenz. Anyone familiar with that product? Seems to work well so far.

Have a nice week end everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow when it rains it pours. I have been getting messages daily for hunter. Today was a big show barn about 4 hours from here. Where were all these people last week. I now have 10 people waiting to see if he sells or not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

jaydee said:


> Soaking or steaming would work really well - we're still using old hay from last year and its a bit dusty now so I stick it in a tub and soak it before I feed, they seem to prefer it that way too
> Buy some of those really long rubber gloves to protect your arms from the beasties


Hunter loves loves loves hay soup. He is such a messy boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

(Hugs to you,Rick...)

Yes, yesterday was a drag, but our minor flooding & road closures were/are nothing at all. Parts of Colorado (& some not far from me) have been devastated. Commerce City got hit hard, (evac's around Rocky Mtn Arsenal-turned-WildLife area); not far @ all from SkyView. Texted Janice this morning, was worried about her & the horses. She texted back all ok, just alot of mud, & she was going to turn out the horses to the field this afternoon, as the footing was better than in the pens.

Sun came out today,'tho sky darkened late afternoon, but it only lightly rained. Going to go to Target on Sunday & hopefully find some ol' fashioned rubber rain boots to fit over my boots, so can muck like a pro on Monday...anticipate much mud,much poo.

Sandi, I have to laugh! All the folks lined up for Hunter. Might give your "try out" person a good think, knowing she has competition! May Hunter be the Winner.


----------



## Roadyy

It would definitely keep the price firm on Hunter with all the added interest. Have you heard anything from her so far?


Thanks for all the good vibes as I can use them.

Here are pics from last evening with kids and horses.

























Y'all have a nice day and come back ya hear?


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!
Roadyy- it is good to see you popping in a little more again. I hope things get better for you at home. I know you are the type of person who stays focused on what matters most. Please know we are all here for you. ((Hugs))

Hunter - whatever happens, it sounds like you will find a great home for Hunter. It is just a little funny the way life seems to work.

Nicker - I hope you have a fantastic ladies weekend!

Eole - good to see you checking in too. Glad you are feeling better.

Critter Sitter - I hope you get those bites taken care of. Being itchy is the worst! I'd like to wish you an early frost, but sometimes we do get what we wish for in spades.

It's been a busy week again here, with amazing weather. The farmers should be thrilled. We have broken temperature records this week with temps above 30 celcius (86-90F). It makes for a very hot classroom, but beautiful evenings. Considering last year winter started on October 10, we won't complain.

Between lesson planning, getting new glasses for the kids and just getting back to routine, I've been trying to get as much horse time in as I can. DD and I have been working with Cheeky Pony as she has decided to suddenly give out a little sass, a few bucks and a lot of crow hopping. She is also having trouble picking up her right lead at the canter, so I've been lunging her while my daughter cues her from the saddle. DD has some mild scoliosis that we think is contributing to the problem. The pony is young and green so anything that brings her off balance at all is exaggerated. I think the pony is also weaker on one side, so we are working at building muscle and helping her develop better balance as well.

I am continuing lessons with my dressage coach until the end of the month, but each week is getting darker earlier. I'm still having trouble sitting Koolio's big airy trot, so I've been riding bareback a bit to try to find my seat a little better. 

This morning I am working on a bit of schoolwork before I head out to do the usual acreage chores (mowing, harrowing, moving a fence line). Tomorrow I hope to go on a fundraising trail ride for STARS, the local air ambulance (helicopter) service. It looks like the weather is going to be fantastic.

I hope you all have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> (Hugs to you,Rick...)
> 
> Yes, yesterday was a drag, but our minor flooding & road closures were/are nothing at all. Parts of Colorado (& some not far from me) have been devastated. Commerce City got hit hard, (evac's around Rocky Mtn Arsenal-turned-WildLife area); not far @ all from SkyView. Texted Janice this morning, was worried about her & the horses. She texted back all ok, just alot of mud, & she was going to turn out the horses to the field this afternoon, as the footing was better than in the pens.
> 
> Sun came out today,'tho sky darkened late afternoon, but it only lightly rained. Going to go to Target on Sunday & hopefully find some ol' fashioned rubber rain boots to fit over my boots, so can muck like a pro on Monday...anticipate much mud,much poo.
> 
> Sandi, I have to laugh! All the folks lined up for Hunter. Might give your "try out" person a good think, knowing she has competition! May Hunter be the Winner.


I know! Where were all these people a week ago. I'd like to see him go to a kid. He seems to prefer them. I heard from lady on trial but she is not saying too much. "Had a nice ride" I did let her know I have a line up of people. She must like him or she probably would be bringing him back today rather than pay for vet check next week. Off for a trail ride today. It will just be me and Scotty. Oh we'll I enjoy his company lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Bites are going down and BUSY Busy today... New boarder coming.... I will trry to get some pictures later .. Gotta run.
Hope all are having a great weekend!!! 

((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Hunter65

Well Scotty and I had a great ride today and he even just walked right on the trailer. Atta boy. Also heard from the lady that has hunter on trial. She said he was a star today. Took him to a place that has cross country jumps and he didn't even bat an eye. I think she likes him!!!! 

((((Hugs back))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

*Beautiful day for a trail ride.*

It was a georgeous September day here and a fantastic day for the STARS (helicopter rescue, air ambulance) fundraiser trail ride. Here are a few pictures from the day.

Sam is all ready to go.









We started out nice and easy along the edge of a huge meadow surrounding a small lake. The place where the ride was held is a bird sanctuary, so the terrain is perfect for a variety of songbirds and waterfowl.









Lots of varied terrain. In places the path only allowed single file riding. With 45 riders, we made quite a train!









In the meadows the grasses, thistles and nettles were over my head, and Sam is almost 17 hands tall!









We also came across a few open areas. Here is a spot where the first group waited a bit for the others to catch up.









We rode through lots of wooded areas, up and down hills over tons of deadfall and between many trees. Unfortunately, I had to focus more on riding than picture taking. Sam thought this was a great place for him to relive some of his X-country jumping days. Bad idea Sam!!

It was a beautiful day and a great ride, all for a great cause. STARS stands for Shock Trauma Air Rescue Society. They operate 2 helicopters, all manned by volunteers in my area. We have personally had the misfortune to benefit from STARS quick service when our daughter had a very serious asthma attack and had to be airlifted to the University hospital. She is awesome now, but we will always be grateful they were there.


----------



## roseann

We have been getting a lot of rain the last few weeks. Not normal for us. Being so close to the mountians we get a lot of their water shed hours or days later as well. Flooding is scary. Out here in the desert its the flash floods that freaks me out. We have had a lot of damage around town but not anything serious like Colorado is experiencing. I live right along an established wash/arroyo, however the company that parceled out the lots sort of just graded over it:/ We have been lucky so far and only have had the roadside ditches turn into rivers and one morning the only road coming into our little canyon had a couple inches of mud for a 1/2 mile or so. It was worse down on the highway near the river. Last year we had a big fire there in the bosque. This is twice in two years I have had to worry about evacuations in a 20 year span at this place. The fire scared me more. 
Leaves are turning colors already. I am sorry to see summer go. However I am a little worn out so I am looking forward to more downtime...just not the cold.
Looks like I get to go camping one more time this year...no horse for me. I will just be tagging along with my friend to Moab, she will be doing a LD ride there. I love the canyonlands around Moab so I am excited. We are going the end of October.
The two photos are paintings I am doing. The cabin one is not finished and I just gave up on the one with the bridge.
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Stan

I love the paintings 

Went and payed a visit to Bugs yesterday due to our lack of grass and the work schedule I have had over her past two weeks he was a little put out. 
I whistled him he looked and just stood there. I went in to the large paddock he was in got closer and whistled and called. he just stood and looked. Finally I went to him. Not a thing I do normally, I tend to get the horse to come to me some now.

I got the distinct impression he was not impressed with me, he did not run away and as I gave the other horse some attention first, he still did not come up to me. Now that told me I was on the outer well and truely. 

I gave him a rub on the snout no response, the best he could muster was to check out my boots and then my arm. I got the feeling he might have given me a nip if he thought he could get away with it.

I still have no grass growing but I think I need to bring them home for a few days at least let him know he has not been abandoned.

Walked over the property looking for grass its dismal the weeds have really gotten a hold the after effects of the droughts. It still leaves me in a quandry. If I spray the area hoe it up and re sow and we have another drought all I'll end up with is dust. We ae getting some rain but only 25 mills a week not enough to get the water table up.

Enough rambling for today.
cheers all and keep riding its good for the spirit and reminds us which part of the ageing body needs work.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> It was a georgeous September day here and a fantastic day for the STARS (helicopter rescue, air ambulance) fundraiser trail ride. Here are a few pictures from the day.
> 
> Sam is all ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started out nice and easy along the edge of a huge meadow surrounding a small lake. The place where the ride was held is a bird sanctuary, so the terrain is perfect for a variety of songbirds and waterfowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of varied terrain. In places the path only allowed single file riding. With 45 riders, we made quite a train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meadows the grasses, thistles and nettles were over my head, and Sam is almost 17 hands tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also came across a few open areas. Here is a spot where the first group waited a bit for the others to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rode through lots of wooded areas, up and down hills over tons of deadfall and between many trees. Unfortunately, I had to focus more on riding than picture taking. Sam thought this was a great place for him to relive some of his X-country jumping days. Bad idea Sam!!
> 
> It was a beautiful day and a great ride, all for a great cause. STARS stands for Shock Trauma Air Rescue Society. They operate 2 helicopters, all manned by volunteers in my area. We have personally had the misfortune to benefit from STARS quick service when our daughter had a very serious asthma attack and had to be airlifted to the University hospital. She is awesome now, but we will always be grateful they were there.


Great photos I look forward to the start of our trekking season it justifies the expence of keeping the horse in the style it has become accustomed to over the winter.


----------



## tjtalon

Cool pics, Tracey, hope someday I can go on a trek w/folks. Love Sam's coloring, & he sure looks...tall! 

Love the paintings,Roseanne. I can draw, but can't paint to save my life.

Staying home from the 'lil ranch today. Got ill latter part of week @ work, but still had to work. Spent most of yesterday in bed. Today have to take care of home stuff & get back to work tomorrow. Janice understood; she said the cleaning sched has been erratic anyway, w/the place a sea of mud. So I'll go out next Monday (no lesson,Janice leaving for the airport after she feeds). 

I sure need some rubber boots for mucking, the rain taught me that. Decided to wait for the next payday & get some real ones from StateLine Tack. Walmart has "rain boots" for $18, but think that would be a waste of $ as they likely wouldn't hold up more than a few weeks.

"Tao of Equus" & "Riding Between The Worlds" arrived late last week from Amazon (used, but in good shape). Started reading the former yesterday before falling asleep. I must've slept 12 hrs yesterday,guess I needed it.

Stan, I hope your Bugs gets to come home, @ least once in awhile.

Finger's crossed for Hunter's Best Home!


----------



## Roadyy

Roseanne, great looking paintings, but to my untrained eye they both look finished. Can you explain what you mean?

Tracey, those were great pictures of what must have been a great ride. Beautiful colors in all of them.

Stan, hope you find a solution to the grass and it work so Bugs can go home. Sounds like he is accepting your friend's place as home and the lack of personal time as life now.


Terry, I hope you heal quickly and have a light work week to help recover. Those $18 Wally World boots should hold up pretty good for mucking as it doesn't take much abuse in that aspect. 

Here are some pics from taking Trusty and Doc down to the creek to play in the spring fed creek above the house.



































Had my daughter, Amber, buzz my head yesterday and told her she could have some fun with it as she was doing it. This was the results before buzzing it all off. I say we are true Alabama fans. :rofl:


----------



## Farmchic

Glad to see everyone is doing well, love all the pictures. Rick was the water cold? That looks like great fun.

Finally getting caught up on my sleep here. The new horses will be back from their show on Sunday and I think he wants to bring 2 more. I'm going to have to start giving mine away to make room :shock:

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy: love the picture with your grandson on the horse and you're all walking away. Very nice.

TJ, take care of yourself: sleep and chicken soup is the remedy! :wink:

Koolio: wow, great pictures and gorgeous weather. Did you have a nice group a riders? I'm a bit of a loner on trails and my "group" experiences weren't always the best. You always get some that are unsafe or rough on their horse.

Roseann: beautiful paintings, I like the warm colors and peaceful feeling. You're good!

Farmchic: are you happy with the decision to take a boarder? Two more would mean... 6 boarding horses? That should keep you in shape!

I had a great trail ride with my mare yesterday. She's definitely getting in shape and is willing to trot-canter more and more. Dressage lessons are also helping; I noticed her weak side is improving a lot. Fall colors are increasing everyday and we had frost again this morning. I'll share pictures when the colors are at the peak. I enlisted in a class of Pilates starting next week. It's supposed to be real good cross-training for riding. Now I'm going out to walk the dogs: also excellent cross-training and psychotherapy at the same time. Dogs are just so happy beings, their joy is contagious.


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG the darn Carrot bandit Just scared the Pee out of me!
I forgot to turn my sound down and he stole a carrot! AGGGGGG


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey Rick your top part of your A is missing


Great pictures. I really have not tried to get Cody in the water yet.


I had a very busy busy weekend. New boarder and shopping for homecoming.

here are some pictures of the weekend

another picture of Bre in her and Doc's Favorite position I think 

Bre on Ginger Our sweet quarter Pony who belongs to a boarder


Bre On Sadie she is a very very green paint bre is trying to give some saddle time too.


Our new sweet Savannah. Looking for a nick name for her 


yesterday my babies looking at me .. I love them so much!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Beautiful pictures and Paintings. We sure have a talented bunch here. Very impressed


----------



## Eole

CritterSitter: wow, that last picture is like horse paradise.
Was Bre born on a horse?  I like the one on the sorrel pony, nice. Obviously she's a very good rider.

Stan, do you have a rainy season where you are? With a drought, I suppose hay must be expensive.


----------



## tjtalon

Way cool pics, Rick & Lori !

I may just go ahead & order those $18 dollar (plus shipping) WalMart rainboots...gotta help, right?


----------



## Farmchic

I highly recommend the Muck brand boots, they are expensive, around $100 but they are so worth it. I went through about 4 pair of $20-$30 dollar rubber boots before finally finding out the muck boots are worth the money. You can get them in many styles, colors and insulated or not. JMO:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

I totally agree, Sherry..but the Wally boots are an emergency measure, 'till I can get some decent ones. I saw the Muck brand on StateLine, they're on my wish-list. Just $, right now...need somethin' ok enough for now.


----------



## tjtalon

...& I want insulated for winter!! Hence, the StateLine wishlist..


----------



## Hunter65

Tj I have many boots from wal mart just make sure the sole is stitched on. I have a pair that I have had for years but the soles are stitched on. If only glued they only last a couple of months of walking in muck and poop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I love Muck boots.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Great pictures and paintings everyone! I've been peeking in since yesterday....but I've been, and still am exhausted! :shock: I don't know what it is about camp that wipes us out, but I am. We had really nice time. Rode about forty some miles. A bit rocky, I'm sore!! It seems we never have enough time there. Didn't get there until nearly 8:00 Friday. Up and on the trails by 9:00. We rode until 5:00 ish. A very beautiful day!!

We ended up having six ATVs in total. After we all brought food and steaks by the fires.

We got home yesterday around 2:00, took a short nap and was on horseback by 3:30!!! Hahaha. I can tell even more that Jay is feeling better.....took him on the trail with the creek and he literally leaped out the other side!! 

Here are some pics. I seem to lead....I'm the only one who can remember the trails! Hahaha:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Not thru the ears of....but thru the handle bars of my Polaris!!:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Me with my other 'ride'....:lol: it was cool, but plenty muddy!! Which I love. I'm covering up a lot of the muddy quad.

P.S. I love my Muck boots too!:wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Pretty pretty lady nicker


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> CritterSitter: wow, that last picture is like horse paradise.
> Was Bre born on a horse?  I like the one on the sorrel pony, nice. Obviously she's a very good rider.
> 
> Stan, do you have a rainy season where you are? With a drought, I suppose hay must be expensive.


We have had 4 summers with low to no rain for several months that includes spring. Even now the weather is cold at night and not getting to high through the day so the ground temp is still cold. If I have to sow new seed Im going to try seed from grasses not seen for 20 years. Could be the new seed is not up to the mark and not hardy enough.

Our normal weather is 4 seasons in one day. Good rainfall through the summer and plenty of grass taking us into the winter. However as it has been so dry the grass has died off and the weeds have taken over. It really is a worry if we have another dry summer it will cost thosands to get it back to supporting the horse not to mention farming them out for a year. 

Time to buy another boat and go fishing, or I can drag my Can Am over there and go trail riding with nickers and company.

Good photos Rick, that creek run through your place.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Hunter! 

Stan, come on up anytime!! The more the merrier! Our next 'trek' will be the Tour de Forest, they open up the roads to ride and look at the leaves. That's early October.

Was in bed and asleep by 8:30 last night.....boy do I feel better!. I'm a person who needs their sleep!!

Off I go again...may try to get a ride in today....days are growing shorter. If not today, then definitely tomorrow. Both days are to be gorgeous.

Happy, happy day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Nicker, looks like alot of fun on those trails and the smile is proof of it. Glad you were able to get some rest to recover before going back to the kids this morning.


Stan, no the creek doesn't run through my property, but after the rain we had over July and August one would have thought me a liar as the yard looked like one. My place is about a 1/4 mile from the road head into our neighborhood and the creek runs across under the highway just before turning into our neighborhood.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Ahhh! So nice to get back home & to my own computer that I know a little bit how to work. Was going to take right off & get my girl's today, but the seller decided we should have all the paperwork on the donkey, too, so we are doing the rush job on her Coggins & health Cert., so I am delayed 1 day-but I sure can use it! Have to finish unpacking , then repack, can unpack some more horse boxes after bringing them to the tack shed from the container. Also, bought "horse stuff" while in CA. All my items sold @ Thrifty Horse , so I got a little over $100 from them-put that towards the saddle repair, which the guy did overnight! I was thrilled & glad I had already been to the bank to get the rest I owed him! All that before we went to the fair that morning. Bought some leather conditioner there, etc. Read my donkey books at night. Had great visits w/old friends/neighbors. Got a real nice mohair girth (@ Thrifty Horse), spurs & straps were on clearance @ Boot Barn-they aren't going to carry tack anymore! Can't wait for our Tractor Supply to open here. So, today-do the laundry, get the corrals ready for the girl's & get ready for 2 long days of driving. Had the greatest ride on Sunday-2 hours down in the Santa Ana River bottom w/2 friends-we were all on Walkers-I rode a 14 hand pinto mare & she was just perfect! Oh, that borrowed saddle was Hard!

My 2 pairs of boots are being remade-new soles & heels on the everyday ones & the insulated ones are finally getting an extension so I can close them over my muscular calves! My riding partner will pick them up when they are done, & ship them to me through my old workplace. They get great deals on shipping, due to their quantity.

Nicker-so glad to hear the great news on Jay Glad he didn't need dental work, either.

Eole-Thank you, I go pick up the girl's from Utah tomorrow. The donkey had to get her coggins & health cert, so a day's delay,but it better for myself & the seller as her dog had an emergency & needs some extra care rright now.

Rick-Thank you for posting my pics. I hope the pastor can help calm things down.

Roseann-enjoyed seeing your pictures I have absolutely no drawing talent. Have fun on your Moab trip.

Koolio-lovely ride, that is a lot of horses! I love seeing big rides, but prefer being on smaller ones.

Talon-if you have the boots sent to a nearby Wal-Mart-isn't shipping free? I have absolutely no sales resistance-I tuned into QVC for the first time in many years-I placed an order for what was on the screen! But, it is something we will use. it's on clearance, flex pay & free shipping & handling & I ordered it in DH's favorite color! It will make a wonderful stocking stuffer! You know what's just around the corner!



Well, off to start a busy day. Hope yours is a good one!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
still horseless but that is ok 
been busy lately 
I had a bad fall last week so getting around slower 
I bruised my knees and hands


----------



## Celeste

Country Woman said:


> Hi everyone
> still horseless but that is ok
> been busy lately
> I had a bad fall last week so getting around slower
> I bruised my knees and hands


I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh no cw hope you will be ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

Had a nice ride tonight...hoping to do a repeat tomorrow. Rain is in the way, gotta ride when I can!! 

CW heal up quick!

CCG, good luck and HAVE FUN!! :happydance::happydance:

Roseann, DH and I did a two week, Six state tour last summer. One of our stops was Moab! LOVED it there! We rode ATVS through the red rocks. Very, very cool fun!! Enjoy yourself.

This weekend was to possibly be the weekend to take Jay tot the mountains. My friends that said they could possibly take me haven't been in contact in weeks. I
Post pics of Jay on FB....I can't imagine she has forgotten...I suspect she wished she never mentioned it and is avoiding me. It's happened before. I'm not asking again. Maybe it's for the best....hoping this time next year I will have my own truck and trailer. I hate relying on anyone anyway. :lol:

So that being said, I thought I would take a real nice long ride Sunday. It's to be beautiful. Mom called tonight and wondered if she could go and ride Rainn! We've wanted to do this all summer and never did. I will have to put Rainn on bute. Do you think I should give it to her a day or two ahead of our little ride? I doubt we will go far....a few miles. Her previous owners put her on bute for little rides. I guess I could contact her. I worry about mom more than Rainn! Hahaha. It's been 100 years since she's ridden. Rainn may teach her a thing or two! :wink:

Also, Jay is used to riding alone....do you think he will get wierd AFTER riding together? Like depend on her after? I am so afraid of change! Lol

Later!!


----------



## Celeste

I had an old horse that needed bute to ride. I gave it to him an hour before the ride.


----------



## Country Woman

My daughter and I went to Stanley Park in Vancouver 
I was walking and tripped over an uneven ground I landed hard on my knees and cut up my hands 
I was very sore when I got home


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I had an old horse that needed bute to ride. I gave it to him an hour before the ride.


 
What does bute do


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> What does bute do


Stan, bute is a pain killer.


----------



## Roadyy

CW sorry you are ailing and hope the soreness wears off quickly. We need those hands healthy so we can read updates from you.

Nicker, he will be fine to ride out alone after having your mom and Rainn join you. It will do him good as when ever you do go on group rides he will have had the experience and not think this is the way things will be from now on. I did it with mine all the time as I mostly ride alone with one then on occasion someone will join me on one of the other horses. Never has bothered them to go alone the next time.

Stan, as Nicker said it is a pain reliever and anti- inflammatory medicine for horses, albeit it is not good for very young or very old horses. Here is a read on it if you haven't already found something.


Dangers of Bute in Horses


----------



## Cacowgirl

CW-do you have some Epsom salts? Soak in a hot tub w/the salts in it-very good for soreness! Hope you feel better soon.

I'm not good w/ counting-tomorrow is the day I leave for Utah & to get my girl's. I unpacked 5 boxes of "horse stuff"-I've got lots of snaffles, & that's after selling 3 English bridles & a jumping hackamore! Still have the truck to unpack that has been used as storage for the past 18 months-saddles in that & lots of pads & blankets. We got a new battery for it, so want to start driving it again pretty soon. It's had a nice long rest!

Hubby found a nice radio /CD player to put in my hauling truck, so hopefully he will do that while I drive his hauler to get the girls. That way I'll have the extra power, better lights & the 4-wheel drive, just in case.

Have a good day, everyone-I'm sticking close to home today-ironing, sewing, playing w/tack, etc.


----------



## roseann

CW...ouch! I am a total clutz so I do this often. I second the epsom salts.
Thanks for the compliments on the paintings everyone. Roady I dont consider them finished until I am happy. I need to work on the waterfall on the cabin painting. The other I could not add anything to the foreground I.was happy with so left it water. It was a birthday gift and it had a deadline, the recipient loved it. 
I have been super exhausted lately. I think the shorter days screw my internal clock up for a while...maybe???
I have not ridden in a month. Now my sister is wanting to ride. She has been on a horse but never really ridden one "properly". So I will be dragging my old guy out for her soon. Once it gets cold I dont really ride.
Nicker, I went to Moab only once and it has been my ultimate goal to go back. I am very excited though I am only going to be there three nights and may not get much exploring in. Hiking up yo the.Arches may not happen but I really hope we make it to Dead Horse Point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roseanne, The Arches were a 'bucket list' thing for me.  So glad I made it happen.

Have fun!

Thanks roaddy, will not fret so much now!! :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Country Woman said:


> Hi everyone
> still horseless but that is ok
> been busy lately
> I had a bad fall last week so getting around slower
> I bruised my knees and hands


Get well soon hun


----------



## Country Woman

I can;t take a bath I have a hard time getting out of the tub 
because my knees don't work to well 

I am feeling much better today 
thank you


----------



## Critter sitter

Well I had to Ground my daughter today from the Ranch. I will have to do more work but it was needed.
Her grades are slipping and she is not getting her home chores done.
so untill that improves she will not be able to come.


----------



## Country Woman

Lori you did what was needed 
she will be a better person after this 

Marc's ex never set bounderies for his daughter and Marc never grounded her either so now she has no job a single mom and living at her sisters place with her new older boyfriend this girl is 19


----------



## Hunter65

Sooo looks like Hunter is sold. She had the vet take blood sample as she thinks he drinks a lot of water, so pending the results she will be buying him! I find it interesting that this vet said nothing about him being sore on his right front. I think the other vet just made it up so she wouldn't buy him.


----------



## Celeste

I bet Hunter will be fine.

My sister had a horse sold 10 years ago for a good price. The woman's vet told her that the horse (an appaloosa) was almost blind and would be completely blind within a year. My sister gave the horse to my daughter and me. 10 years later, at age 26, the horse can see better than I can. 

I wonder about the vets that get it wrong the other way. They think a horse is ok, but it is not.......


----------



## tjtalon

Hard time catching up on posts this week; haven't even "liked" 'cuz would have to poke the button alot..& it's only my "Tuesday" night.

CCW, in answer to question a couple pgs ago: Wally shipping on the rubber boots was only $1.67. The only Walmart store in metro area that had them in stock is "clear over" in West Denver. Gas would've cost more (& time wasn't available). Even the more expensive boots were sold out...Denver must've gotten scared w/all the recent water events.

I forget who advised the stitching vs rubber-sealed, but I ordered these w/out thinkin' of that. Looking @ the pics closely, don't think they're stitched, but maybe they'll do for this fall & winter. StateLine Muck Boots are on the wishlist,so believing in Santa Claus, lol. Anyhow, they'll be here Friday; fingers crossed will work for now.

CW, please get better. That's way too much "ouch".

Sandi, I'm happy Hunter has found his home. Meant to be after all?!

Will go out to SkyView this Monday & happily trudge thru the mucking. No lesson, Janice & husband leaving for airport after Janice feeds. Hoping there's an opportunity to get Bailey out for some aquaintance time. If Janice doesn't want me to do that this time, as she might have to go, that's ok. I'll hang out w/her in her pen for a bit.

'Nuff for me right now. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Just stopping in to say hello and let you know I am still around. I have just been so busy at work and my evenings and with the weather being so wonderful, I have been riding in the evenings and weekends.

Lots of riding....I believe Isabella and I have conquered her fear of the scary bridge leading to the trails behind the farm and I have been taking her deeper on thise trails by herself. It is so nice being able to do that and there is something so peaceful about it being just you and your horse!

Some cows broke through a fence at the neighbors farm and they have ended up in one of the horse paddocks where I board. After I finished riding this evening, I wanted to see what Isabella would do when she saw them...as you can see from this video, there was not much of a reaction. Maybe we'll try team penning!!!







CW, hope you feel better soon!

CaCowgirl, I bet you are so excited aout your trip and getting your horses!

Hunter...keeping my fingers crossed that the sale goes through!

Everyone else, sorry I am not responding personally...gotta go run some errands real quick before the new season of Survivor begins tonight! Addicted to that show!

Take care everybody!


----------



## Critter sitter

well have a good one all ttyl


Thank you for your support CW.

Hope 
you feel better soon


----------



## Stan

Recieved a phone call from the new owner of Stella last night. As soon as she said her name i felt my bank balance get lighter. I had decided if she complained about Stella I would giver her money back.

But all she did was rave Stella did this and Stella did that she comes when I whistle her or call her (Well I taught her that) I wish Bugs would remember it. She is over the moon inlove with Stella, she said she has found her for life horse, that makes me feel better. 

I was concerned Stella may play up and she would move her on. That is why I would have brought her back I did not want to see Stella getting with the wrong owner and suffering mean treatment, but it seems Stella is contented and behaving. She will be on the treks I attend and I will take Bugs over to them for a ride, it seems they have a 10 mile road loop they ride. 

Its raining here, on checking the grass this evening I notice one of the blades of grass had got longer, now thats confidence building isn't it. At that rate a blade a day I can bring Bugs home in a year or two:shock::lol:

One more day then its the weekend. Hell i'm looking forward to it. I have never felt so tired as I do this week even my disposition has turned to poo.

Cheers all and keep riding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Yea! Stan! 

Ya know I was thinking while getting ready.....I haven't even been back into horses a year yet!?!? How crazy is that? I got Skye last October, and Rainn the week before Christmas! Wow! A lot has happened!!:shock:

After two late nights of meetings, five or after:evil::evil:, I hope to skedaddle early and RIDE.:thumbsup:

Therefore....I need to run....got TONS to do.

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Roadyy

We have been getting off work at 4 this week which gives me another hour to do things before ending the day. Instead of using it to enjoy the horses, I have been burning the roads getting other things taken care of.

I finished up the last of the needed things just about 30 minutes before dark so made up my mind I am going to get in the saddle even for a few minutes. So I took out for the pasture and caught up Trusty. Brushed him down real good as he was covered in sand all over his back. Got him saddled up and was just about to mount up when my 3rd daughter and grandson come meandering across the pasture. So after making a loop around 2 of the pastures I return to collect the grandson up into the saddle with me. We make 2 passes around all 4 pastures then let Trusty back to his friends. It felt great and Trusty did really good. He didn't show any signs of his leg bothering him, but I'm still not going to rush it. He has good hair growth coming back over the area and I don't want to inhibit that progress.

Will have a picture of me and the grandson in the saddle later this morning as my daughter took the pic with her phone.


Lori, proud of you for choosing to her discipline over your work load. She will be all the better for it and hopefully keep this lesson added to the others that our actions have consequences. Have a great day hun.


CW, prayers for continued healing.

Ccg, hows is the stove installation coming?

Stan, I can box up some of my grass and send to you as I have more than needed at the moment..

Nicker, you just keep on keeping on, darlin. As Joe Dirt would say, Life is a garden and you just got a dig it!.

Terry, I hope your week goes easy on you so you have plenty of energy for Tommy and Janice.


Corgi, I can't see the video at work, but sure sounds like you are making great strides with Isabella and the trail rides.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-hubby will be working on the stove again today-some kind of box for support for the stove pipe at the ceiling. All the backer board is up, the platform is tiled & done. We will have to get pellets pretty soon. Strange-for me-but I'm not dreading winter this year. Glad you got a chance to get on Trusty.

corgi-in a few hours, I'll be heading for Utah. Quite excited. DH couldn't get his CD's to eject-they have been in that truck for a couple of years, so I will have to listen to "his" music. At least it plays and he will be putting a single disc player into my truck-I think I can handle that.

Hunter-glad to hear you have a sale. The way I bought this mare is not a recommended way, but I think it will work for me. This is the first time I've bought a horse w/out seeing/riding first. Her registration papers are already back from the Registry, so I'll have everything in hand later today.

Stan-glad to hear your buyer is so happy w/Stella! Nice that you will be able to see her from time-to time, also. Hope you feel better soon. Are we doing rain dances for you again?

So now that my pictures are saved to this computer-somewhere?, & on DH's laptop, I guess I can delete the images from the card? Some of the pictures are a couple of years old. Then I can start new w/the card? We got ink for the newer printer, but haven't printed anything yet-I went to my neighbor's to get new directions printed last night, as we decided on the alternate route through Flagstaff-it will be all new roads to me, but less hectic than driving near Las Vegas & those bad crosswinds around the Hoover Dam.

Have already planned a ride for this W/E-can't wait to get out & about on my new horse!

CS-sorry that you had to "lose" your help for a little while, but kids have to learn certain things. I am looking forward to ordering a trash bin next week-that's how I've always gotten rid of the manure and it will help w/the clean-up of this place-it will be going out full for quite awhile!


----------



## Critter sitter

Once again Bre didn't wake up and get ready so I have to be a mean mom

I went to the parent teacher conferences last night and got to talk to all but one teacher. "he didn't show up" it was one of the classes she is struggling in. 
Bre says he is a new teacher this year and he coaches a softball team.
She told me that the teacher SnapChats with the girls on the team and even does it while teaching. 
Does that seem right to you??? I don't know.

The other class "French" the teacher is going to get her some extra help. 

I hope you get to ride tonight FC

CA Have a safe trip. can't wait for pictures Make sure you look for the new ones then delete the card. May be able to look in resent downloads.


Stan I am so happy for stella that sounds like a great match

Rick glad you got to ride Trusty and he is doing so well..


Yay hunter I bet he will be so happy in his new home


----------



## Celeste

I don't know what "snap chatting" is, but it sounds like you need to be sure that it is within the scope of normal teacher/student relationship. This could be a teacher that is walking on thin ice........


----------



## corgi

Critter, we are finding in our school system that new teachers don't understand the proper boundaries that need to exist between teachers and students. They are so used to living their lives through social media and texting and facetime, etc, that they often cross the line without even realizing it. Someone needs to complain to his supervisor. It is not acceptable.


----------



## Critter sitter

Celeste said:


> I don't know what "snap chatting" is, but it sounds like you need to be sure that it is within the scope of normal teacher/student relationship. This could be a teacher that is walking on thin ice........


 Snap chatting is chatting through pictures you snap a picture and maybe add a ord or two to it then send to a Friend the picture will only be able to be viewed for up to 12 seconds. I think it is very sketchy:?


----------



## Celeste

If the picture goes away, it could easily be inappropriate and nobody would know.


----------



## tjtalon

Had only popped in to peek & catch up, but:

Lori: NO Way is that teacher appropriate. Red flag;maybe not an issue w/our world as "it is", but...not in school, not w/children. Nope.


----------



## Koolio

Critter sitter - what you described is NOT appropriate behaviour for the teacher. While relationships with students are important, they must always be professional. Unfortunately, social media jeopardizes that. If this is occurring during instructional time, I would say something to the admin. If you are concerned about Bre's success in that class, I would phone the teacher and ask him how you and he can help her. I hope he had a very good reason for missing interviews.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! CS!!! We were warned and warned about social media. MANY teachers have lost their jobs for such things!!! Our principals even recommended NOT having FB!! That's why I am under an assumed name, hidden, and use an obscure picture, no towns nothing.....he scared me too much!! Admin needs to know!

Left early for me today and got a really nice ride in. Almost two hours!! jay did well. I love this new trek I found. Lots for him to look at and think about!!! He still hates those piggies! :shock:

Tomorrow is finally Friday!! Yea! Good week...but I felt like TODAY should have been Friday. That makes it long...plus, I have been awake since 3:00. Hate nights like that.

I shot several,pictures from our ride. Various things to see.

Fund a new off shoot.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

We passed a working wood mill run by Amish.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is the final leg home. jay really put full steam ahead here! :lol: the boy can move when he wants....but I wonder too if the rocks bother him. This dirt road isn't pebbly...the others I ride on are, and he walks tippy toed a lot....thinking it's the footing!! 

We had fun!


----------



## equine24

Ummm....this might be a stupid question, but I love this thread but it drives me crazy that it posts backwards. Why does this thread post from oldest to newest? or am I just being an old cranky women?


----------



## Roadyy

Check your settings to make sure you don't have it set for oldest first.


I decided to work on Jems' feet again last night and Misty and EJ came out to help. Everything went well til the last foot on the back when Jems decided to pull away and stomp toe down. If I hadn't tucked my toes under my foot at the last second, I would have lost my big toe and next toe from the beginning of the nail. I felt her weight as she rolled it down atop my foot, but was able to get it off before she bore all weight on that foot. 
I was hoping to do some light riding this weekend, but they are calling for 70% rain so that may be a wash.

Nicker, glad you are having such wonderful rides with Jay. I am so jealous, but also know that here in another month I'll be able to start riding more consistently and have pics to post up while y'all are all huddle around a fire or heater. 

I don't know if I posted it here or just at the other place, but Misty and EJ are moving back to Ms. tomorrow. Her husband worked out a deal with his grandparents for them to stay there and she'll have access to a vehicle. I'll miss them, but not her dog. It really bothers me when people refuse to see they need more training than sit or fetch.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I know Roaddy, I''m feeling the pinch for riding time, so I am taking advantage of the GREAT weather we are having. I'll have plenty of time in the winter to sit and do 'work' or clean house! :lol: Right now is the time to ride and be outside!! :thumbsup:

It' to begin raining here tonight and into Saturday. Which does give me time to do what 'needs to be done'. Sunday is predicted to be 65 and SUNNY!!!!

Happy Friday all! Get out there and ride!!


----------



## roseann

I have a really stupid question to ask. Someone mentioned in passing that ranchers and breeders do not bother to brand grade horses, so therefor my Appy gelding whom is branded is definately registered. I purchased him 13 years ago from a horsebroker that purchased all his horses from local auction houses and the local reservations. I tried tracing the brand once and got nowhere and figured it did not matter anyhow. I am just curious at this point, it really does not matter one way or the other to me. He is 23 yrs old and in is forever home with me. 
It just seemed logical to me that all a ranchers horses were important and all would be branded regardless of grade. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

CCG: have a safe trip, can't wait to hear about the new horse and donkey.
NM71, nice ride pictures. The last one: my mare would love to canter that straight smooth road! 
CountryWoman, how is your hand healing?

Gorgeous and warm Friday, we are blessed. I rode this morning: my mare was perfect, laid back and in tune with me. 
Took this picture. Last fall, we encountered a huge moose at that very same spot.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Eole that looks beautiful!. You guys all have such nice places to ride. I did at my old barn but now I have to trailer out for tides. We do have some trails down the road but they are pretty small and narrow. Tomorrow I am hoping to go to the poker ride for a local horse rescue. I hope the rain stays away.

I think for wild animals a moose is one that Scotty hasn't seen yet being the country boy that he is. Show him a manhole cover and he will run for the hills. Silly boy.


----------



## Eole

They can be silly indeed: my horse didn't mind the moose, but spooked earlier at white wild flowers...

Hunter, is the sale a done deal?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole! Your colors are going to be amazing this fall! The tips of some of our leaves are starting to turn. We don't usually see brilliant colors until October. Also, I can't imagine meeting a moose on the trail!!! Yikes!!

Can you say LONG, LONG Friday????? Dear lord....this was the longest day of my life!!:lol::lol: I'm on glass #2 of wine, so I can giggle....but at 3:00 I thought I was going to die of exhaustion!!! :shock:

We started our day with pictures....superintendent stopped in to do a walk thru:shock:....and we ended the day with a spirit assembly!:-(. 

Oh....then I trucked out of there to get an oil change at the Honda dealer....they are now telling me my one brake is stuck and has ruined my roter...a mere $400 to fix. :shock::shock::shock: what???? Ugh!

Our neighbor is a mechanic, so I will have him check it out....not what I wanted to hear. My car is an '09 and 40,000 miles...really?:evil:

A positive....While i wasout and in the next town which has decent restaurants, I stopped at Hot Head Burritos for our dinner!!. The burritos are the size of your head! Can't wait to dig in!!!:lol:

Have a good night all! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I can't imagine what my horse would think of a moose. She would probably die on the spot. I went for a ride today and she got upset over a log in the road.


----------



## Farmchic

I know exactly what my guy would do as he is very predictable. 

1. Plant feet

2. Lean back

3. Snort

4. Gait as fast as you can, only because you are soooo overly excited you end up gaiting in place scared to death that thing is going to eat you until finally you are past it or it leaves. Which take forever because remember you are gaiting in place.

5. Never ever, ever and I mean never trust that spot or anything that looks remotely like that spot again in your life. If you even feel like you might be close to that spot then repeat steps 1-5

:wink:

I love my little gelding.


----------



## farmpony84

OOOOH! Sometimes people make me so mad! I just want to "WHATEVER" them... SO HERE I AM! IN THE OVER 40 thread and I'm screaming... WHATEVER! and ....

YOU ARE CRA-CRA!!!!


OK... got that out of my system. Sorry for the interruption.... Go back to normal conversation and don't mind me.....


----------



## Farmchic

Um is that just a vent or is it directed at some of us in the over 40's thread? 

We can be a little stupid so please clarify.


----------



## Cacowgirl

My girls' are home. I'm utterly exhausted from two 10-hour driving days, back-to-back. I'm off to bed & my neighbor wants to ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stan

We dont have moose in NZ though some say there are a few in the south Island. 

Bugs and a moose. He would spin on a dime, dump me on my butt, wait for me to stand and then make himself as small as he could while sneeking a peek from behind me.

Bugs has the heart of a lion but the common sense to allow someone else to take the hit. Don't you just love it when you know your horse is going to dump you, and take off to safety, and then turn around and look to see if you survived.:lol:

_I don't have Bugs at home so went to see him this morning, whistled and to my surprise he responded. _

_NO he did not whistle back, but he did wander up to say hi. I still can't bring him home, not enough grass and I have also sprayed a couple of paddocks in an attempt to get rid of some of the weeds._

_I'm cooking tonight, and again No, i'm not in the bad books just thought I'd surprise Roslyn. I can always do with some brownie points in reserve. Bound to need them sooner than later.:shock:_

_Cheers all and get out there and ride The temp has gone up a couple of degrees in my part of the world. Spring has sprung. _


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> Um is that just a vent or is it directed at some of us in the over 40's thread?
> 
> We can be a little stupid so please clarify.


 
Has to be me, I'm the only one stupid enough to stand on toes. 

joking, or am I.

Dinner tonight, thin cheese slice rolled inside a slice of ham, rolled inside a thin slice beef. Garlic, pepper to give it a punch. 
Greens and smashed potatoes. Gravey. Not very romantic i know, but its a start. Bar of chocolate for after, after.:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Cacowgirl - we are anxiously awaiting pictures of your girls once you rest up. 

Nicker - it sounds like you are getting in some nic e fall rides.

Eole - I love the colors! We don't get ther reds here.

Roadyy - it sounds like you are getting you mojo back. Glad to see you.

Hunter and Stan - I'm glad the new homes for Hunter and Stella are working out.

Country Woman - I hope you are healing up quickly!

We have a beautiful weekend coming up again, although it did freeze pretty hard earlier in the week. The garden veggies are officially done. The combines are working 24-7 pulling in the crops. The smell of the dust makes DH nostalgic and sentimental and makes me sneezy and itchy. I'll be glad when harvest is over, but am also happy that it seems a good one this year. It also looks like the second cut of hay is pretty good, a relief since the first cut got rained on. Fortunately, I have had my hay for the winter since early August and it is good quality.
I am hoping to get in a trail ride in on Sam tomorrow and some arena work with Koolio this afternoon. I am trying to find a balance between work and home, so staying at school later every day and trying not to bring anything home. Weekends, I still have to play some catch up. Next week I take all my 7th graders on a field trip to a place called Jurassic Forest. Basically it is a natural park where the have placed about 40 or 50 full size animatronic dinosaurs in the woods along an interpretive path. I have been before and loved it, so I hope my kids do too.
I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Critter sitter

I will be calling the admin on monday.. Thank you all for confirming what I thought..

I got to ride last night

then one of the other horses had a bloody nose and i got worried.

not sure if she bonked her nose or it may be something worse. I have been keeping a eye on it. but I am a worry wart.

my newest boarder may end up being ALOT of work.. so far she wants me to fly sheet and mask all day then take off at night and last night it was 45* so she wanted blanketed then off in the am and back on at night.. I don't charge for normal but I think this is over use. I may have to start charging


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, CS, that is a bit much on top of all the other work you are doing. Especially when Bre isn't there to help all the time.

Had my first ride on Wendy-it is a match made in heaven! She is a perfect horse for me. Everybody that sees her is quite impressed. I'm going to walk the donkey around on the property bit today. Slept good last night, but I'm still quite tired-this has been a very busy month!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oowee....I was so productive this rainy Saturday!!! 

I actually cleaned my house...down to scrubbing floors! . Loads and loads of laundry, folding, cleaning out fridge...I'm famous for leaving 'experiments' in there.....baked two banana breads and made homemade meatballs! Yum!!!


And...I even got a bit of a nap, :lol:

Koolio, I take it your year so far is going well, glad to hear I'm not the only one who stays later so they don't take work home. Our jobs are never done...sometimes I just leave...because of sanity reasons. That Jurassic park thing sounds super fun!! Enjoy!!

Tomorrow is mom and i's ride!! Wish us luck. She hasn't ridden in a very long time!! Hope everyone behaves!! :lol: Rainn likes to book it home. Apparently her former owners allowed her to run home. I actually enjoy a little prancing from her...hope mom is ok with it. :wink:d

Here's Jay wanting a snack. He knows where I store the ' cookies'. Hahaha


----------



## Celeste

I had a nice ride today. My friend came out and we rode about 5 1/2 miles. The rain held off until we were through.


----------



## Blue

*hello!*

Hi there. I haven't been here in so long, I don't even recognize a lot of names! A lot has been happening here over the past year. Work has been very busy with unusual hours. I was studying for a better position, but my boss hired a "cute young blonde" and she got the position with no studying or prep at all. But, I'm not bitter.

Recently, I got an e-mail from the family that I sold a paint gelding to about 2 1/2 years ago. I had kept in touch with them a couple of times, letting them know that I was interested in getting him back if they ever found themselves in the position of looking for a new home. They said that they weren't riding anymore and felt it would be best if I brought him home. I didn't need to pay them, just give him a good home. They only asked that I take their other older mare as she had gotten attached to him. Ordinarily I would have said no, but something made me say yes. When I got there to pick them up, I almost cried. My beautiful paint was so skinny with long cracked feet and that poor old mare needed help getting into the trailer she was so thin and under muscled! They've been getting regular food and foot care and are coming around. I don't think I could sell him again.

Built new stalls for all with better soil foundation and rubber mats in the upper covered area. Sold our motorhome. Brother in Law lost his battle with cancer. Daughter graduated h.s., hubby had knee surgery and hernia repair. Daughter found abandoned puppy and broke up with boyfriend, (yay!) Bought a smaller 2nd trailer for those quick trips local or to vet. So much more I can't even remember. Hope all is going well with all of you. I'll try to keep up from now on.


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*: That Jurassic forest sounds like fun; kids and dinosaurs, I'm sure they'll love it! And yes, we get spectacular fall colors.

*NM71*: Jay has such a cute face, irresistible!

*CCG*: So Wendy is the name of the new horse. Congratulations. Can't imagine riding the day after a long drive, both you and Wendy are tough! Hope you'll have pictures eventually, including the long ears...

*Blue*, welcome back. I'm one of the "new" faces. :wink:

Rainy and cold week end. Cleaning up, paper work and cooking. Rainy days may be boring, but they are useful; otherwise chores wouldn't get done! I started the wood stove yesterday for the first time this season.

DH found help to rebuild the hay barn. It was built on wet land and was collapsing. Unbuilt it, did major drainage. Now the foundations are on helical augered piles, 7 feet deep. (does that word make any sense, I had to look at a translation site, remember I'm French!!!) Beams are laid on for the future floor. The old building didn't have a floor, was straight on dirt. We should see the barn appear this week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That is some major work Eole. Sounds like the barn will be around for a long time now!

Yes, Wendy is a Morgan & she's tough! Guess I am, too-haha. Might do a short ride to show her to the neighbors later today. Also, still working on setting up my sewing/ladies cave room. Unpacked 3 more boxes yesterday & getting down to the big box that has my stereo etc in it. The small one on the bookcase doesn't work for CD's any longer. So it goes to the donation box.

Hope everyone is having a good W/E and getting some good horse time!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Got up with DH, as he is working the weekend...mom and I decided to 'not rush' the morning and rode, so i got the dishwasher ran, a load of laundry, bills paid, and my clothes thrown together for the week!!!!

The sun was startling to peek out of the clouds, so I headed to the barn....the closer I got....the harder it rained!!!!:shock::-(. So we decided I would feed, come back home, write lesson plans....and then head back out. the afternoon is to be sunny.

So, here I am...procrastinating on the plans!, hahaha

Welcome blue, I think I am new to you too!

Eole, thank you, I think Jay has a cute face too, love the crooked strip. He makes me smile. Is English your second language then? You must live in the 'French Canadian' part? I'm going to have to look at a map!

CCG, you go girl!! Don't let grass grow under those feet!!

Ok, gotta go plan!

Talk soon


----------



## tjtalon

Hi everyone! Catching up a bit again...

Nicker, sure hope you & your mom get that ride in today!

Lori, good luck talking to admin. That guy needs some serious reprimand.

Hi Blue! I'm one of the new faces too. I'm glad your paint came back to you, & brought his friend. Hope they both recover & get happier soon. How awful they were in that condition...

Everyone so busy & productive here! I finally crawled outta bed & got my laundry started, & w/the assistance of coffee, will go into attack mode on my bathroom.

It's coolish & party cloudy here today, & rain showers/wind predicted for tomorrow. So tomorrow I may get to break in my new cheapie WallyMart rubber boots in Janice's pens. Just hope "break in" doesn't mean "break" lol! But, no, I think they'll do fine for fall/winter, & w/a fat pair of socks they fit pretty good. Next spring I'll get Muck Boots from Stateline Tack, & then I'll be a true professional Mucker!

Looking forward to seeing the horses tomorrow,since I missed last week. After mucking want to hang out w/Tommy & Bailey for awhile & get some alternative horse-time besides poo-doody. Won't get either out to groom 'tho, esp Bailey, as Janice is leaving for her vac after she feeds. I might feel a little unsure w/out Janice around, & Bailey would pick up on that.

Well, going to go arm myself w/cleaning supplies (tomorrow w/the muck rake, which fits much better in my hands!)


----------



## Koolio

Welcome back Blue! Have you lived in Camp Verde long? I used to live in Cottonwood many years ago.

It is another beautiful fall weekend here! We are trying to make the most of these since we know winter will soon be upon us. Yesterday, I got all my paddocks harrowed, mowed the rest of the grass and used up the remainder of the sealant I had for the inside of our stalls. I also got a quick ride in on Koolio. Today, DH and DS spent the afternoon cutting and stacking some fallen logs from our forest and replenishing the wood pile for the firepit. I pulled out the plants that froze earlier in the week and washed and hung out the bedding for a good fall airing. This afternoon, I got out for a ride on Sam at the local provincial wilderness area. Here is a quick picture of our fall colors.










Back to work tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
I have to say so much goes on with everyone it is difficult to comment and keep up.
But I do wish everyone well.

I was able to ride Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
Storm hit Saturday from 4:00 till midnight, tarped the stock trailer.
Managed to stay dry through the night and the trails not to muddy.

I hope next weekend holds out for more ride time.
Too cool for all that swimming in the river stuff right now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all! happy to see everyone is doing well!

Had a great day yesterday! The weather was a bit iffy, but we dressed in appropriate gear and were off for a two hour ride...mom and I. 

The horses did great!!!! I was a tad nervous how they would respond to each other, both could either lead or follow! Rainn seemed to know mom was a novice, and was a good girl. Not once did she try to go too fast home. She also held up during the ride. I took us on the loop with the two steep hills.

Jay also did really well, he actually trotted up the hill! He is definitely feeling GOOD. I also think the stones have something to do with his tippy toeness.

So we did the loop and mom was feeling too and so was Rainn so we made a detour through the woods. . I had a ball, I think mom did too. She never stopped talking the whole time! So much for enjoying nature! :lol::lol: she did stop long enough that we saw a fawn.:wink:

She was a bit stuck getting of tho!!:lol::lol:

Here's the beginning....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Us following......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Through the woods and fields..........


----------



## NickerMaker71

All saddled up, ready to roll. Notice my saddle is covered....it started to rain as I was finishing Rainn.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Rainn...saying....I'm exhausted, but thanks mom, I am happy to be out and about pain free!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad you got that ride in & that your Mom had a good time!

My neighbor wimped out on me. but the wind was pretty steady w/some high gusts, so was happy to just do inside stuff. Had a little nap, & a lovely soak in the tub, after working on curtains for a neighbor. Got the stereo unpacked & was finally able to listen to some CD's! I'm thinking I might move the sewing desk to the outside wall to be near the window, & have the solid rear wall available for 1 more piece of furniture, then that room is done!

Our nights are really starting to cool off-we'll have to test that stove soon, to make sure it's ready for the winter ahead. The rug is back in there, and I have a lovely view of the corrals from the couch-a lovely place for an afternoon read. ( And nap~LOL!)

Wishing you all a good week ahead.


----------



## Roadyy

CS I didn't see what someone did needing reprimanded, sorry, but saying hey anyway. I'll go back and look for it.


Koolio, glad you got to ride and things are going well up there.


Ccg, sounds like the 20 hour drive was worth it. Very glad to see you have them home and been able to ride already. Congrats.


Stan, hoping to see some good news about weeds departing.


Niker, looks like y'all had a great ride and beautiful scenery even if she didn't stop talking to enjoy it. lol

Blue, welcome back.


I took Trusty out for a ride and the little girl from last weekend was back again so she went with me on the first lap. She is stuck to me from the time she walks in the door to the time her mom comes after her. I even think about heading for the door and she is asking if we can go ride Trusty.


























This is the road I live on and is ridden by several neighbors via horseback so riding the middle of the road til vehicles come is very common and safe.FYI .:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, what beautiful pictures! Happy you & your mom had a good time!

Weather forecast turned from little rain/windy to rain & more rain. Rained all night, was raining when I got up 4 a.m. Had breakfast, then got all rubber-booted up & found my raincoat. Was 5 minutes away from heading out to SkyView @ 6 a.m., when Janice texted me to stay home, as the place was "a river again", impossible to muck. Sigh.

She said I have a lesson next Monday 'tho after I clean, so will look forward to that..now just getting nervous 'tho, as I have a mandatory yearly weapon qualification coming up sooner than later, & I'm always scheduled on a Monday (because the range is free for Ladies Day), which will wipe out another Horse Monday.

Cross that bridge when it comes, I reckon.


----------



## Roadyy

Went back to find the reprimand is about the teacher in CS's post. 

Tj, bitter sweet on your news. Sweet you don't have to dredge through the mud and water to clean stalls, bitter you don't get to be around the horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Don't know why the pic of the little girl came out that way, but I'm blaming it on the MIL as I asked her to take the pic. Here is one not so blurry of her from the front.


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG the schools really need to be aware of the different social media out there. No one at her school knew what snapchat was. there is confrences I have been to that shows all of it and the way they work. WOW they even acted like the whole teacher snap chatting is no big deal.. I am not impressed.


----------



## Celeste

It would be no big deal if the teacher had absolute integrity. It's those that don't that can use that as a tool to manipulate kids. I think that we would be fired for getting that personal with students, and since my students are all adults, it is not illegal. They'd still ditch us.


----------



## Roadyy

I'd give him a snapshot that the results would show up a little longer than 12 seconds. More like 12 days.


----------



## Critter sitter

btw Sorry I didn't comment on all the pictures .. they were great!!! Nicker I love that your mom went too 

TJ I hope you have a good time today.

I took some pictures this weekend and this morning.
here they are

my sunrise this morning.. This is why I am a morning person

A Panoramic of the pasture


I thought I uploaded more but I guess they didn't yet.
I'll post later


----------



## Koolio

I had a great and much needed lesson tonight after a stressful day at work. The weather turned suddenly so we rode inside. Koolio was awesome and I think I am finally getting my seat a little more together to apply the aids more consistently and he responds beautifully. 

Unfortunately, next week is our last dressage lesson until spring. Hopefully I can find a few clinics and possibly board Koolio for a few months over the winter to keep up all the skills we have gained. I'd like to make a few dressage shows next spring, as I finally feel like we are almost ready.

My daughter's mare was off so she rode Sam in lessons tonight. Once again, he proved that although he is 23 years old and semi-retred he's still got it. All the trail riding we have been doing has kept him in pretty good shape and it seems he has not forgotten his dressage training from many years ago. 

I am proud of both my "boys" tonight. They both did awesome.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I am up early again-darn sleep pattern! Did a town run yesterday-got some pellets for the stove so we can do a leak test. The nights are cooling down quite quickly so we'll be getting a pallet of pellets soon, and be ready for Old Man Winter! 

Got the front chestnuts off Wendy already-both have had some grazing on our greenery & we're getting used to each other's ways. Millie naps a lot & is a slow eater-haven't seen Wendy down yet, but she does watch me a lot-I might try some different tack on her today, just to see what fits. 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## equine24

Good morning all....Lovin the pics!! I'm waiting to get up my son to get him off to school so I can go to bed.( I work over night) I called and left a message for the farrier so the old man can get a trim. I'm starting to get riding withdrawals, this is the best time of year to ride and the old man just cant do trails anymore. But the way he dragged me to the barn to eat I wonder some times. Well let me wake up the husband for work first, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning and sleep tight there equine24. 

Ccg, glad you are getting close to being covered for the winter. Hopefully there will be no leaks and plenty of heat. Can't wait to see pics of you and Wendy enjoying rides.

CS, those morning pics are great. 


Koolio, sounds like y'all are really getting in sync and enjoying the learning. I hope we get to enjoy pics of the shows you event in next spring.


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you I Love mornings.. Although no sun this morning we had a front moving through. And I was more worried about one of the horses being off on a front. 
I called the owner and I guess he has a bit of Artur in his knee. I gave him so Bute for her and he was happily munching grass when I left.


here are the pictures I didn't get to post yesterday.

Bres Homecoming dress


picture from our trail/road ride Sunday..


some wild Tomato's I found in the pasture



Walking in the pasture. it was a beautiful day.
Cody and Doc were Greeting Shack and Cody.


----------



## Roadyy

More great pics. The home coming pic makes me miss my Z71. Same color too


----------



## Eole

Takes a real guy to look at a lovely dressed up young women and... focus on the pick up behind the tree. ha!ha!

NM71, nice to know the ride with your mom was fun. But... are you cheating??? You look way too young to be on this thread!!! 
Yes, I'm from Quebec, the French Canadian part of Canada. English is my second language.

The new barn is really shaping up. Floor is done and wall structure is up. I believe the trusses will be next.
Had my first Pilates session yesterday. Oh! my, I feel muscles I didn't know I had.

I also feel the need to ride as much as possible, as days get shorter and we feel the riding season is ending soon. So, I going to ride now!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I have been so busy with work and trying to get as much riding in as possible! We leave for Myrtle Beach Friday night for a week so I am also trying to pack. I always go to MB for a week in June with a friend and then hubby and I go in September. We take our corgi, Wyatt, and he loves it.

Cacowgirl, soundls like you are adjusting well again to horse ownership!

Critter, Bre's dress is gorgeous.

Love all the pictures and updates from everyone! And like Eole, I laughed at Roady's comment about the car! LOL

I wanted to share yet another video with you. This was taken on Sunday when Isabella and I cantered the poles for the very first time. We have trotted the pole pattern before but never cantered. She even did a few flying lead changes! I am enjoying her so SO much! I know my riding has a way to go..I notice my heels need to stay down more at the canter and I need to stop dropping my shoulder when i turn.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> More great pics. The home coming pic makes me miss my Z71. Same color too


Rick. You didn't look at a car or truck or whatever with that beautiful young girl in her lovely new dress standing right there, did you? Men...........


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> Takes a real guy to look at a lovely dressed up young women and... focus on the pick up behind the tree. ha!ha!
> 
> NM71, nice to know the ride with your mom was fun. But... are you cheating??? You look way too young to be on this thread!!!
> Yes, I'm from Quebec, the French Canadian part of Canada. English is my second language.
> 
> The new barn is really shaping up. Floor is done and wall structure is up. I believe the trusses will be next.
> Had my first Pilates session yesterday. Oh! my, I feel muscles I didn't know I had.
> 
> I also feel the need to ride as much as possible, as days get shorter and we feel the riding season is ending soon. So, I going to ride now!


It takes a wise man to focus on the truck and not comment on the centre point of the photo, which was the red car. **** shame the tree got in the way don't you think.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> It takes a wise man to focus on the truck and not comment on the centre point of the photo, which was the red car. **** shame the tree got in the way don't you think.


They are both hopeless..............


----------



## Stan

Any one watching the Americas cup regatta being sailed in Sanfran.

The Kiwi team have gone from 8 up to even. All kudos to the US team they have in my mind won the cup, and in style, they have come from two points behind to match point to be raced tomorrow. In effect they have already won 10 races and the only reason they do not have the cup is the two penality points.

So good luck to them on the final race I am backing team NZ but the yanks have sailed the better races and won even if they do not win the last race.

Want to know the irony of the race. The New Zealand and the Americian boats were built in New Zealand at a cost of millions.

If you have no interest in boats still tune in for the last race and watch 70 foot cats sail at 40 knots. These things are faster than the average fizz boat.


----------



## tjtalon

Lovely pics Lori! Stan, you're very focused...on the Regatta Race...(lol)...

here's a dumb pic for all; we had to get out pic taken for the HealthOne (our "umbella" medical folks). Don't know why they wanted it, dart practice maybe. I'm the tallish ol' thing on right side in front (thinkin'..these legs are made for horses...)


----------



## tjtalon

I DO wish I had cable to watch that regatta, I'd like to..gonna go watch Corgi's pole vid instead.........


----------



## tjtalon

...Ladona, I loved that vid, gonna watch it again..


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> ...Ladona, I loved that vid, gonna watch it again..


Awww..thanks tj! 

I have only been riding for 4 years and suffered a broken back, broken ribs, and a badly injured arm in those 4 years. (In 3 different accidents on 3 different horses) My confidence was shattered along with my body several times over. So, the fact that I am comfortable enough to ride alone on the trail, and run barrels and poles, really means a lot to me because I was so afraid that i would be too afraid to continue riding.

Isabella gave me confidence and we are learning together. She means the world to me!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, God Corgi, I remember you talkin 'bout the broken arm, but the back??? YOU are INCREDIBLE, & Isabella is too. Both of you together. What confidence & bravery... I watched your vid 4x, actually, because it was just trotting around poles when my stupid (stupidiy-caused) accident happened, & I wanted to see how it's really done. dang..guess you just showed me. Alot. Put it in my heart. If you can do it, after all that, I sure can overcome my whatever...thank you,Ladona. You've put another gem into my Courage Necklace.


----------



## Stan

I still have those infractions on my avatar how long do they stay on. I have been behaving myself, not getting into any discussions that may raise the passions of others, which would then require a response from me. I'm not sure for how much longer I can contain myself.

So many lost oppertunities, oppertunities I'll never catch up on.:shock:

I'm chucking a sicky from work. To much stress, its time I found something else to do. While sitting here reading it come to mind there are three hotels in Dargaville. Heavens knows why I thought of hotels. However, I thought what do the three hotels in Dargavile lack, thats right you guessed it a Gigolo :shock:. Now I may be getting on a little in years, and about to start collecting superanuation, but i'm not dead yet, and did not want to give up work, only cut down on my hours and what better way could a man come up with. 

I could dress myself up a little and hang out in the private bar. Its a sure thing the manager would slip me $20 to ****** off. Now that would take me all of 30 minutes. $20 for 30 minutes just to leave the bar multiplied by the 3 pubs = $60 a night, for 5 nights = $300 tax free a week, and I'd be home by 8.30pm. Add my super to that, its a nice earner. Infact its better than what i get now. I can't see a down side to the plan.

Its a little stormy in NZ at the moment, high winds and heavy rain. We have had 60 mils over night at our place, thats the best so far this year but its gone cold. However the rain will give the grass a boost. Bugs is at a friends and on checking him early this morning he was wide eyed and cold. I put a cover on him and gave him some hard tack. He was hungry. Due to the winds I could not bring him home, to much risk of the float being blown over and I need him to stay where he is for another few weeks to let the weed spray do its job and more grass growth.

keep riding for the good weather is heading my way.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are funny! You make me smile.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Oh, God Corgi, I remember you talkin 'bout the broken arm, but the back??? YOU are INCREDIBLE, & Isabella is too. Both of you together. What confidence & bravery... I watched your vid 4x, actually, because it was just trotting around poles when my stupid (stupidiy-caused) accident happened, & I wanted to see how it's really done. dang..guess you just showed me. Alot. Put it in my heart. If you can do it, after all that, I sure can overcome my whatever...thank you,Ladona. You've put another gem into my Courage Necklace.


You can definitely do this! It's all about finding that horse that will be your confidence builder and realizing that while accidents CAN happen, it doesn't mean they WILL happen. Just keep at it, slow and steady and you too will find your confidence! I promise!

I fractured my back in 2 places at a dude ranch in Arizona on the last day of my 40th birthday trip. I had taken a few lessons before the trip so I didn't have to spend my time learning to ride while out there. (There is a thread about it somewhere on this board). That week was amazing up until the accident. That was in September of 2009and I couldn't ride again until January and that was probably pushing it a bit.

There is another thread on here somewhere about my New Year's Eve accident in 2011. That was when I broke a rib and cracked one or more.

I was ready to give up when I found Isabella. She is a fiesty old gal and stubborn sometimes and never fails to let me know when I am doing something wrong but she has never kicked, bitten, bucked, reared or bolted and that is the type of horse I need!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Peeking in quick to say morning, busy busy busy.....meet the teacher night to night :shock:

Have a good one!


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, you look great and you make Bella look great doing it. I completely agree with you about finding the right horse to be a confidence builder even if there are no accidents in your past.

NikerMacker, Hope the meetings go well tonight. Who knows, you might even stir up a few dads who then go home to either enjoy their wife or sleep in the dog house. 



Stan, you have perked my interest in another line of work also now. There are so many hotels around here with bars that I would increase my income exponentially by your recommendation. I may be able to retire in a year with the amount of them here.
I hope your weed killer takes hold quickly and Bugs can go home with you.


Tj, the pic is nice and now that we have seen a few pics of you we can spot you easily in a crowd. I reckon after seeing the pics of several of us we have gotten to the point of being able to recognize one another fairly quickly.

Celeste, how did y'all fair the storms yesterday and last night?
I saw the young lass in the dress and thought I would leave the praise to the ladies once I saw the truck as it needed attention to. I saw the red car as well, but thought Stan needed something to comment on as well to keep from getting anymore points on his avatar. lmbo.


Got off work yesterday and met my wife at jail.....to let Jessica see Jessa(little girl we keep). They do the video visits now instead of a plexiglass window so that was kinda strage for 25 minutes. Jessa was out of the picture when Jessica came on screen and spoke to Michelle then I held Jessa up and she burst into tears. We got some information we needed and she got to see Jessa in good health.

I think it was a good meeting and hopefully will inspire her to get her life together as we told her we have/had no intentions of taking her away. We only want to make sure Jessa is well provided for until she does get her life straight inorder to provide for the girls again.


Got home and was getting ready for bed, put Jessa in her bed at the foot of ours and she wouldn't go to sleep with the heavy storm coming through. Fought it for 30 minutes then pulled her into bed next to me and she curled up under my chin and was out within 5 minutes. Yep, she has me wrapped and I fully admit it.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good morning..I got 1 set of curtains done & took them to my neighbor to see how he liked them~~hung them & we were both happy w/how they looked. So-6 more sets to do of varying sizes. Then I will work on curtains for our windows. Front door first, then back door, then the "pantry" room. That will be enough for this year.

Stan & Roadyy-you guys are too much! But my hats off to you for being creative!

I have been busy trying to line up the trash company to get that service started, & would like to get a paper, also. Takes a long time to connect w/people out here. Doesn't seem to be a sense of urgency to return emails/phone calls-even if it means business for them. 

We got our property taxes-I thought they were going up because of a mailing everybody received awhile back, but they actually went down-almost two dollars!! 

Millie & Wendy are settling in nicely. I need to get hooks, etc up for hanging things in the tack room and maybe have hubby make a 3-saddle rack for me so I can finish unloading my "spare" truck. I know there's a McClellan , an Aussie & an English saddle still in there.

Nicker-good luck tonight w/the parent meetings.

CS-Thanks for sharing your pictures-isn't it fun watching a girl blossom into a young lady? My neighbor's nieces are not much for dressing up, but the youngest one coming up now does like all the girly things, so that was a bit of an adjustment for her, but it's better now. 

tj-keep plugging away at it~your confidence will build. I thought I would hit the trails right off the bat-but those trips just took the starch right out of me. 

CW-how are you doing? Is it getting cold where you are yet?

Did a test run of the pellet stove-everything worked fine-that's a relief! 

Time for some tea-hubby said no coffee for awhile as my BP is a bit high & I need to lose the 10 pounds I've gained recently-hate it when my clothes don't fit right.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> NikerMacker, Hope the meetings go well tonight. Who knows, you might even stir up a few dads who then go home to either enjoy their wife or sleep in the dog house.
> 
> 
> Roaddy...........you make me literally LOL! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I needed that!! I'm feeling SO overwhelmed with work right now!!!!
> 
> Here they come..............ready or not! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

The storms pretty much went around us. All we have gotten is a little bit of drizzling rain.


----------



## danny67

46yrs young here. My best buddy died 6 years ago. 










tried a warmblood mare over the winter that didn't work out and sold her on. 










Just picked up a run of the mill AQH, so back in the saddle again.


----------



## Celeste

Hello Danny!


----------



## Critter sitter

Awesome pictures and that video was great Ladonna.


Stan and Rick Boys boys  the truck is a 2013 the same one Cody went over backwards and dented when less than a month old.
The car is my gas saver it is a 2011 cruze can you say chevy family???

well except the jeeps you cant see in the picture.

there is a old 2 dr Cherokee that Bre gets to drive when she gets un grounded and the 2001 TJ that is all lifted 
here is a picture of that


----------



## Critter sitter

darn picture didn't post here bre is in the big jeep


----------



## Critter sitter

helllo danny!!!

CA bre likes to do tom boy stuff in a dress lol


----------



## tjtalon

Just peekin' in to catch up a bit...

Thanks to all who popped in to boost my "forward motion". I can do this, I can do this...haven't had a lesson since the 2nd of this month (the 1st time in saddle on Tommy) what w/catching up to muck-lesson exchange @ first, then the RAIN, making it impossible to do either. So..sunny & '70s predicted for Monday, & looking way forward to it.

Happy to see Rick poppin' on again (& giggling watchin Stan trying not to "offend"..that must hurt! I don't think he offended much. I never was.) Nicker!! Good luck tonite!!

Welcome danny...I really like the pic of the pretty AQH Palimino.

1st horse I was ever put on was an AQH Palimino mare, when I was in diapers, & my (Missouri State Trooper) uncle led me around a round-pen. I must've wailed to do it, & my uncle over-rode my parents' objections (I can see the whole thing as plan as yesterday; their worried faces, & my tall uncle leading me around). He must've known something. LOL, that WAS the 1st time I was on a western saddle, not this Sept 9! That's funny.

Hope all are having a good week; that the pellets work in the new stove, that New Zealand wins the Regatta, that pretty young women in lovely dresses whale the tar outta anything in their way in jeeps, that baby girls get a sense of strength & family while their own "gets it together", that the funky insects are outta the hay finally, that the horses who bang up themselves on something while being silly heal fast, that tea is just as good as coffee sometimes & that new horses will walk gently into that void created by the loss of another.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all, woohoo! Survived meet the teacher! Never know what may show up at my door!,:lol::lol: the parents were nice...and Roaddy....I did catch a dad sneaking a peek my way a couple times. Hahahaha. I smiled and thought of you!!:lol:

Welcome Danny, nice horses,

Eole, you make me laugh too, but the 71 at the end of my name is the year I was born....I am 42!:wink: thanks for the compliment. I was given good genes!

I'm startling to feel a little less stressed. Last week was meetings, grades due yesterday, jays shoes yesterday! then tonight! tomorrow! beauty treatments for me. Another late night. :? I'm really ready to just chill.

Last night we shortened jays toes a bit more and heightened his heel. Took a quick spin through the woods. I needed it. I won't be able to ride again until Saturday. Although, it's to be beautiful, so I am hoping for a mega ride!! . Farrier says his feet still look good and still healing well!

Critter, great pics, my nephew designed the Chevy Cruz's fenders!!! . He works for GM...obviously. Lol

CCG, happy your troops are settling in. Do you live in a rural area? You mentioned flagstaff once. We drove through that area during out big western tour last summer.....we LOVED that area!! Do you drink green tea? So good for you, and helps with metabolism.

Roaddy, I'm glad you are getting your mojo back. I can tell through your posts!!. That makes me happy!! Wow that encounter at the jail is goosbumpy....hope that all works out for the baby. It's always the kids who seem to suffer. :-(. You are doing such a wonderful, wonderful thing.

Corgi, didn't realize you went through all of that! you are doing great!! 

Ok, all for now. May peek in at lunch....thinking I may not go to the lounge much or at all. There's a woman that I am friendly with, but actually just tolerate....the last week has been very negative and she is the main cause. I walk into the lounge and each time she's in there b*tching about something....:evil:....I don't like talking about kids, I would like to have intelligent conversations, but she can only handle gossip or degradation. Not sure how much more I can take.....:-(. I need to get out of my room...but her negative Ora can easily seep into ones soul....ICK,:-x. We will see. I like the others in there, so I will miss out talking to them.:-|. 

Gotta sleep. Talk soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Danny. The horse looks great and hope to see you stick around to add to the life of this place.

Tj, that is a great story about your uncle. Glad you remember that and didn't let the love of horses die with your parents disapproval.

Lori, I have 1 or 2 of those daughters who loves doing tomboy activities in girly clothes. You can see the fun in Bre's eyes. Iactually went back and found a couple of videos made by one of the members of our jeep club at a local offroad park after looking at the jeep picture.


NikerMacker, did you just admit to thinking of me while you are around other men? Now ladies you all need to take notice of this from her. THAT is how you boost a man's ego!!!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> NikerMacker, did you just admit to thinking of me while you are around other men? Now ladies you all need to take notice of this from her. THAT is how you boost a man's ego!!!:lol:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Have a good day!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, my area is quite rural-only 2-6 vehicles pass by the driveway daily. Flagstaff is almost forest-like. My area only gets a few inches of snow annually and I don't think we'll ever need chains in our area. I've tried green tea-my favorite is a Bigelow one-I'll look for it next time I'm in Smart & Final-thanks for the reminder.

Our nights will start dipping into the 60's soon~~we'll have to get the swamp cooler covered & prepped for winter soon.

I'm hoping to get my trash bin delivered today or tomorrow & we'll fill it for the Monday morning pick-up~~we have to have the gates open by 5 A.M.! Not a problem-I'm up before that.

Nicker-so sorry to hear of the complaining lady-that can be such a downer. I, too have good genes~~I was [email protected] 49! In a bar/restaurant for a glass of wine w/dinner. The lady was so serious & I was mortified as I was there to tell my current hubby that I was 8 years older then him. So she kind of let the cat out of the bag before I was ready. He got a good laugh out of it & it was a moot point. Glad that Jay's feet are coming along.

Hi to Danny-very nice horse, hope to see more posts from you.

tj-happy riding! Will you be on Tommy? hope the lessons are more frequent now that the trainer is back. My favorite teas are Earl Grey & Constant Comment-I'm a flavor junkie!

Went to town late yesterday-so didn't get all the things done that I wanted to-so another trip is on my agenda.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, Rick, I never let the parents kill THAT love in me, nor the love of reading books. Oh, they stomped on everything, but they didn't know any better. They'd gotten stomped on, so had no other idea of "parenting". Is what it is. Now my 83 y/o mother encourages the come back to horses (& I think it's 'cuz now she can, having been stomped on by my Dad for eons. She's got some room to breathe, at last. First thing she said this past May when I told her was "Oh! Do it! You have to get your confidence back". Yay Mom!)

Yup, CCG, will be on "my" Tommy again, at last, on Monday. can't wait! I don't much care for Earl Grey tea, but love Constant Comment. I like flavored teas too. Even w/regular, I splash in the lemon-squeezie thing.

2 more days 'till my "friday" on Saturday, then home-chores Sunday, then head out to the 'lil ranch on Monday. 2 weeks is too long to be away from Magick Horse Breath!


----------



## tjtalon

PS Rick...just have to laugh! I'm too old & gnarly to stroke your ego that way, I just want to adopt you as a long-lost brother! Will leave the the other to the lovely Lady Nicker! Tee hee...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!

Ok listen to THIS....within a 10 minute time frame, I intervened in two of my students argument (8 yr old tattling) and got the quilty party to confess and AND say sorry ( tough pill to swallow) , my faucet blew off and flooded my back corner where the student computer is housed, AND evacuated for an unannounced fire drill!!! All without flinching and holding on to my smile! . I think I deserve a gold star today!! :lol::lol:

Had my hair appointment. My niece does it....she's 25 and she is a hoot. We giggle and giggle. Feels good to belly laugh! (Smiling just thinking about our antics!!)

Bc of niece, who has a friend at my vet clinic...I was able to get a bottle of bute within an hour of calling! Yea, nice to know people in just the right places. Trying to talk my oldest sister into riding with me. Need to have some in hand just in case. I always rode with her friend, never with her.....been way too long....a mere 40 years!

Took my care to the shop....new rotor tomorrow.:-|

Our neighbors just recently lost their house to foreclosure. Moved out officially a couple weekends ago. They were nice, but we weren't chummy. Good people, but never took care of the outside. Drove DH nuts as he is a bit of a lawn guru. Actually at one point we gave them our old lawn mower to use.....

Well DH was walking the dog yesterday and decided to snoop....found the door open! So of course we had to go in....they never invited us in. Wow! Never would have guessed what shape it was in...very dirty and smells aweful!:shock: who ever buys it will need to put a TON of $$$$ into fixing it up! Yikes!! Looks like they let their kids write all over th walls too....never know what goes on behind closed doors.....that's for sure!!

CCG, yes the mountains and pines are what drew us to flagstaff, very beautiful. Wasn't crazy for Phoenix, which my sis loves. Loved Sodona tho!!

That's all I got for now. Talk later!!


----------



## Eole

*Danny*, welcome! Nice horses, your best buddy was beautiful. Arabian?

*NM*: What a day! :shock: I didn't think teaching could be so eventful.
Don't let yourself be dragged by the Black Hole woman. Black holes suck in light and joy and everything around them. 

*CCG*, carded at 49? :shock: What a nice compliment. How is it going with your horse and donkey.

*Corgi*: Isabella found you, isn't that amazing; right horse at the right time. I admire the courage it takes to climb back on despite the accidents. Different subject: I love corgis! They are intelligent and have a sense of humor. Is yours funny?

I squeezed in a short ride after work today. I'm working long hours all week end, so won't have time to enjoy the wonderful weather.
Picture of Eole after the ride:

Then a picture from this summer, riding with my sister-in-law. I have very few pictures of me, it was taken by my niece. I'm on the left on Eole the grey and she's on Alize. Alize is my main partner; she's safer than Eole. He's eternally "green".


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> PS Rick...just have to laugh! I'm too old & gnarly to stroke your ego that way, I just want to adopt you as a long-lost brother! Will leave the the other to the lovely Lady Nicker! Tee hee...


I could not let this one go by. To old & gnarly. What a load of elderly rubbish. 

I remember when I was contract building. I had a company called the Odd Job People. If you could not find someone to do the job I was your man.
I was working at a retirement village repairing a door hinge, the door jamb being to far from the stud and I had to use special screws. While preparing to complete the repair I explained to my client what the problem was and short of removing the door trim and jib board I was going to use a long screw. The old lady, 75 plus, looked me in the eye and said, nothing like a long screw, (pause) to sort out any problem. She had a smile on her face and a twinkle in her eye while I ended up rolling around laughing.:shock:

TJ never to old.:lol:

I'm still having weed problems The monster causing all of my stress is chick weed and has invaded probably 70 to 80 percent of the availabe pasture, and Bugs is coming home tomorrow. This **** weed competes with the grass and because it is so adapt for cold conditions gets a hold before the ground warms up and stimulates grass growth. I've used one spray to no effect, the weed just laughed at it and has bounced back.

I can't tear any more hair out, so have ordered a new spray, $400 for 5 litres but it is suposed to do the trick, albeit over two seasons. This **** weed came from Europe and has invaded the world. It has done what all of the dictators in history failed to do. Perhaps they should have studied the weed before embarking on their crusades. 

Well this weekend is the start of the trekking season but I'm not riding. Its up at Kaitaia and over two days however as Bugs has been farmed out he has not had enough work and his fitness level is to low, and I have to pay for more spray, so he can mow the lawns for me. We all know what that means. SWMBO will have a fit when she comes home on Saturday and finds the horse has been on the lawns, and in the vegi garden, not to mention trimming the trees and flowers. I love to live with an element of danger. I'ts called SWMBO.

Safe riding all, as your autum takes hold my riding season gets under way.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, no dumpster came today & tomorrow I have to go into town-need more hay & cubes! We also want to order another container-I've figured out a way to put it on a card @ 0% for a year, so we can get on with moving our "stuff" out of our way-LOL! Once DH moves the tools & dirt bike out of the shed, it will be insulated, & prepped to have the extra fridge & a freezer in it. He will make it solar powered & also our water pump so we will always have that. The horse tank is already on solar. Things are happening! 

Nicker-quite an eventful day!

Stan-hope the weed killer works well-we have horrible sticker weeds here that really hurt when stepped on w/a bare foot after they fall off shoes in the house-it's hard to get them all out w/all the trips in & out all day long.



Eole-nice pictures-looks like a lovely ride. The girls are doing nicely, I'm hoping to ride in the morning, & pony the burro. WE had her loose today, & she gave us plenty of exercise to get her back in her pen.

I better turn in & try to get some sleep.

Good night all.


----------



## equine24

Good morning all, It's Friday and a laundry list of things to do for the weekend. Of course starting with dropping off my pay check at the feed store. The Senior feed is getting crazy expensive but I guess since he doesn't eat hay anymore and buy hay stretchers (Sothern State) I save money there. I also need to make sure my hurricane supplies are all set, after last year I want to make sure if another storm comes I have all that we need.
I think the night shift would not be so bad if I can just get everyone to do the task at hand. I cant wait until my son is old enough to come home from school and be able to let himself in until we get home from work. But the good thing is that I never have traffic and the grocery store is always empty at 4am.

Its been a long week and I'm getting a little frustrated with the school already. This state testing is getting out of hand and it seems to be stressing out the kids. My son gets off the bus like a zombie sometimes. Everything is math and reading, what about everything else? I feel sorry for the teachers they have their backs against the wall. 
Well at least my son does not have a gokart race this weekend. Its weird I thought I would be a horse show mom, instead I spend hours at a race track. But this weekend we are actually going to have dinner with my aunt and uncle.

Stan...your weed problem story made me laugh, I'm having a weed problem too and my neighbor thought it would be a good idea to plant Bamboo. Well its doing well in my yard. So now we have to figure out how to get rid of it. 

So Its time to wake up the kid to get him ready for school then I can go to sleep. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

NikerMacker, Glad you got a laugh out at the thought.
Great job with the kids and the drill. So,,,I guess I don't have to ask if you have a sister now, just have to ask for pics..:lol:


Tj, I'm with Stan in thinking you have plenty of spunk in you to keep up with us in a conversation of higher blood pressure. :twisted:

Eole, those are great pics and I really like the fall colors in the first one. You both look great atop your fine animals.

Stan, Doesn't sound like 75 was old to her. lol Hope you are able to report good things from the new spray and update us with new pics of Bugs being chased out of the garden by SWMBO.


Ccg, sorry to hear the bin didn't come, but hope you enjoy your ride this morning. 

E24, The senior I buy is $22 a bag and the hay supplier charges me $35 a roll for Bahia. 
Your issues with the school system is why I'm thankful for homeschooling.


Talked DW into getting on Trusty yesterday evening for her first time back in the saddle in about 12 years. She was nervous, but did well. Even took the reins and walked Trusty around the front yard herself after I led them for two laps. I got on Doc and walked around with her. It was a nice evening.


Here is the pic I finally got DD to take as it was getting dark.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't know if I have mentioned it, but my wife had back surgery a couple of years ago where they fused, plated and screwed L3, L4 and L5 due to her Degenerative Disc Disease. They said her T10-L2 will be needing attention in the next 10 -15 years.

Thought that might be inspiration for some of you with physical issues to overcome to ride. She is looking forward to riding again slowly. I'm very proud of her for doing it as scared as she was/is of falling and putting herself out of commission. I told her that thought used to cross my mind every time I got out of bed, but beat it by going about my day any ways. Life is too short to let fear stop me from enjoying the thing I love and that is living.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Thought that might be inspiration for some of you with physical issues to overcome to ride. She is looking forward to riding again slowly. I'm very proud of her for doing it as scared as she was/is of falling and putting herself out of commission. I told her that thought used to cross my mind every time I got out of bed, but beat it by going about my day any ways. Life is too short to let fear stop me from enjoying the thing I love and that is living.


 
AMEN to that my friend! I always say that to my doc when he asks me what I have been doing....since I've had so many surgeries.....I say LIVING!!  I could fall down the stairs and break my hip. Need to enjoy life! :wink: (That's why I sometimes put off work! heehee)

Hope the sun is shining where you are!


----------



## Stan

Talking of old injuries I have been off work this week. Not sure if it was the weed spray that landed on me a couple of weeks ago but I was in a bad way. I arrived at work on Tuesday and my disposition was in the gutter, my back was also giving me grief in the same spot I injured a couple of weeks back on the cattle drive.

I turned around and drove home I could not face work and to top it off I could not get a doctors appointment until Thursday. Adding to my stress New Zealand lost the Americas cup regatta and it was an Australian who skipperd the Americian entry boat which was made in New Zealand. To add insult to injury it was Russell Coutes the New Zealand skipper who lifted the cup of Dennis Conners some years ago, and who is the CEO of the Americian team. Confused, me too.

However did anyone watch the race, 70 foot cats sailing in 20 knots of breeze hitting 44.4 knots of speed now that is impressive. Congrats to the Americian team as they won the cup with style improving their boats speed with every race, and took New Zealand to the cleaners coming from behind by 6 points to trounce us in 6 straight races or there abouts. Its amazing how much horse power they generated to lift the boats up on the foils and hit such high speeds.

In keeping with the thread I mentioned horses, and on that note I'm off to get the boy and bring him home. I dont know where Im going to place him when I spray. I'll need at least two weeks of grazing some where.

Back to injuries. I was talking to my doctor on Thursday on the horse subject. He does not like them, thinks they are bad tempered and mean and that would be true on some horses but I pointed out that applies to all animals including the one writing. I think a lot of accidents happen with horses because we try to dominate and not communicate, we don't listen to the signals the horse gives us so inturn it displayes its displeasure one way or another. 

On the other hand we also get the horse that has a sence of humour. Bugs who throws around his feed bucket. Kate who would wait for Roslyn to get too relaxed in the saddle and would then put in a pig root to unseat her, or she would lightly stand on your foot, then look at you waiting for the next move. 

Stella not to forget Stella, she would stretch out her neck and shake her head. To fix that all one had to do is release the reins, she liked a loose rein. She would also run around me in circles when I was trying to catch her. The message there was, see how pointless it is to make me run around in circles, she in her own time would stop, turn and look, that was her signal I'm ready to be caught.

Not hard to listen to our horses if we try. Im not trying taking anything away from those that get back on after a bad accident or illness because that is a leap of faith. Nothing is better for the soul than to spend time with a horse They look right through us, they know we are the apex predator, but still allow us to sit on their backs. Its got to make you think.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good news all, I will be riding Saturday & Sunday.
Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!

We will be camping for Saturday night, a little trail cleanup with chain saw.
Weather in Maryland will be beautiful for the weekend, 75 day, 55 night.
No deep riding in the river though, sure to get a chill.

I hope everyone gets a chance to ride this weekend.

PS I will try to get some pics!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!

Stan I am sorry you are hurting...nothing worse than a hurting back! I agree, communication is the key....

Today is our 16th wedding anniversary!!. The years gave flown, and we have a lot of fond memories. The first five years.....tough!!! Not sure we would make it. Grad school, unexpected surgeries, and my DH mom's cancer and subsequent death.....it was tough. Since then we've had more challenges, but we've also had each other. DH is good for me....keeps me grounded, but also supports me totoally. I'm very lucky! 

Hey! exciting news.....my friend who I have begged to ride all summer asked to ride tomorrow! . I'm excited, but apprehensive....been waiting a long time to take her....hope all goes well. :wink:

Maryland, we are having the same weather! Can't wait to enjoy!! You have fun too! 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is a picture of our special day. It went without a hitch. . We still have people talking about it!!


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pic, NikerMacker. Glad y'all are making it work together.


I am working 8 hours today then going to go home to take a shower before driving 7 hours to Columbus,Ms. Taking My 3rd daughter, grandson and their dog back up there to her hubby's grandparent's place then turn around and drive straight back. DW is going with me and she is dreading it as apparently it was not an enjoyable trip down here with them. 

I got Doc out again last night to lead some of the kids around on him. Misty is as fearful of falling off a horse as Michelle, but wanted to ride again before going home to try and break that fear. It's been about as long for her as it has for Michelle. Her and her older sisters were riding together bareback and slid off as I was making a turn. What she has forgotten is they were all tickling, poking and nudging each other playing like they were going to knock one another off and did. Either way she stopped wanting anything to do with the horses while the others all got back on and never looked back.


I had a few pics taken, but the battery died in the camera before we could upload to the pc. Hopefully I can get them on here for you Monday. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It sounds like there should be lots of riding and family time this weekend, with some good weather on top of that.

It's been another crazy week at work as I am still trying to get into a rhythm teaching young adolescents and pre-teens. All of my experience has been with older kids so I am finding this very challenging, especially with managing behaviour. Hopefully I will be able to move to a more suitable position soon. In the meantime, I am inhaling magic horse breath at every opportunity and trying to get over a nasty cold.

Last night DH and I went with friends to a George Canyon concert. For those that have never heard of him, he is the Canadian equivalent to George Strait. Being in a smaller venue, it was a fantastic and intimate concert. George told lots of stories and sang some great country songs making for a delightful evening.

Hopefully, if I am feeling better, I will get in some riding time this weekend. Fall is most certainly here with frost every morning, so we are now officially back to our winter hay feeding routine and the horses coats are starting to fuzz up fast. The days are also becoming much shorter very quickly so Monday is our last haul in lesson for the season. The new barn has been fantastic because it gives me a lit and sheltered place to spend time with the horses even after dark. I think they enjoy their nightly grooming and grain as well.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and enjoys some horse time with good weather.


----------



## Happy Place

*Very First Post!*

Good morning! I love this site and this thread in particular! Riding has always been my "Happy Place". I started taking lessons at 10. I rode hunter/jumper. At 14 I got my first horse. He was a wonderful older quarter horse who had been there done that. My dad even started riding and showing with me. That poor horse did double the classes and loved it all! I went away to college and retired him to a loving family. Seven years later, I had to ride again! I leased several horses before I got my big beautiful 16.3h apendix QH. We had a great time until it was time for him to retire. I stopped riding again shortly after my divorse. Money, work, my son. You all know that story.

In October I will turn 50. It's time to ride again. I'm over weight, have an injured knee and a husband who is fearful that I will hurt myself. I got on once over the summer and the mare spooked at a deer and I came off. Now I am letting my husbands fears become my own. NO WAY!!! I have shown horses all over MI and OH for 40 years (Minus the breaks). I will do this again.

This time, I am interested in relaxing, starting western and trail riding more. I have a great opportunity to ride a nice mare (the one who I fell from). She is supposed to be broke to death. She is free to me as long as I feed when the owner goes out of town. I don't need to buy tack or anything, just come out and ride. I promised not to ride alone. I need a mounting block, but I am going to do this.

I need some exercises to strengthen my core and build my balance back up.
I am in love with the thought of riding again!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Happy Place!

I am glad to hear you are determined to get back in the saddle again. It sounds like you have a great arrangement for going back to riding. After a few rides you will become more and more confident. We are looking forward to pictures of your new adventure!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome HP. As Koolio said, it is great to hear your determination to get back to enjoying horse life. I look forward to seeing pics when you can as we really enjoy seeing what each other is enjoying in their life.

Here are some pics from last night that the wife was kind enough to email me this morning.










































Jessa had to literally be pried out of the saddle kicking and screaming because she wouldn't let go of the horn. She had already gotten to ride twice as much as everyone else. lol That little baby girl is addicted to saddles. hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, feel free to email me, and we can email some ideas back and forth about teaching. Adolescents are something else!! :lol: I know a colleague of mine just moved to 6th LA. The honeymoon stage is over for,her.....she's our black hole ....negative negative....for you, being in a new grade after so long is HARD!!!! Trust me, I've moved so often, I've now taught all grades 1-6!! I must say I am loving my little ones more and more each day. Oh we have our 'meetings', but they are falling into the routine here. We earned some brownie points with the special teachers....that's saying something!

Had my friend over for a ride this morning!!! We been trying to make it work all summer. She is finally the one who initiated it. Made me happy. It was nice to have someone to ride with who knows what they are doing. I didn't have to worry. We are making plans for another.....so I guess she had fun too!!

Here are a few pics.....beautiful morning. Cool, but soon warmed up, typical fall here. Smelled good and the sun was warm on our backs,


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny, as we rode, we fell silent for a moment.....I became aware of the cadence of Jays shoes and took it in.....at the same moment my friend was like....I love that sound! True horse people!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A nice ending! We rode for at least two hours! 

Nice photos Roaddy!

Welcome happy Place, your name sounds like were many of us are at this point in our lives riding....a happy place!!


----------



## Koolio

Great pictures Roadyy and NickerMaker! It looks like you are having lots of fun. I don't think I'll get a ride in today as this cold/ flu thing is kicking the crap out of me. Even the simplest of chores leaves me in a dizzy cold sweat. I did manage to harvest the last of my carrots and gave the tops to the horses as a treat. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I can get out for some pony lovin.

Thanks for the support Nicker. I've worked with this grade level before and didn't enjoy it then either. I am great at teaching really abstract concepts at a much higher level and enjoy working with high school kids. In high school, I never had behaviour problems and the kids seem to really like me too. I don't have much patience for or connection with the culture of these younger adolescents. I know it is a hormonal age and stage thing but the noise and antics make me nuts and make me feel like a very expensive babysitter, not a teacher. On the up side, I really enjoy my grade 7 kids who haven't been flooded with silly hormones yet. We had a fantastic field trip to the Jurassic forest and learned a ton about geology and paleontology.


----------



## Happy Place

It take a special person to handle those middle grades! I am a high school counselor and love it. I also counseled K-8. and enjoyed it but high school is really my place!


----------



## Stan

He's home, and as high as a kite on Saturday but Sunday he started following me around so to annoy him I gave him a bath. He had brought a few ticks with him. Its good to have him home but he is not ready to ride needs some ground work to get his manners back and establish the pecking order. In first place is SWMBO and thats only because we are all scared of her, then its James, Ernie, (cats) and in last is a toss up between me and Bugs. Some ground work this afternoon he began to take notice, only a couple of minutes getting him to lead in the righ position and to stop when I do without being told. It will come back.

Here he is and he has found the entrance to the garden







Checking things out








I think he is inviting me to open the gate








This is one of the paddocks infested with chick weed. Bottom left is good grass and the white shade over the rest is the chick weed flower. I'v got five acres covered in the stuff .









Here is one for the men but I know the women have a view. SWMBO normally hits the roof when Bugs roames the house lawn and gets into the garden. This time she has not said a word, I'm worried, whats coming.


----------



## Celeste

I enjoyed getting out and riding yesterday and today. I am trying to go to a milder bit to see if it improves my horse's attitude. It seems to have worked pretty well today, but it is possible that she will figure out that she can pull right through it and ignore me. Time will tell.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Yes, I think you either like the middle grades or you don't.....of all the grades I've taught 5th is my favorite....but third is making a close second.. I am certified in early childhood. Finding a lot of my previous EC training is coming back this year, my second year in 3rd.

Koolio, will you be able to move next year do you think? Glad Jurassic park was fun!! What are you teaching again. 6,7,8???? Science right?

Just came back from a delicious anniversary dinner! I got the swordfish over linguine and DH got smoked ribeye. Both top notch!! 

Happy to see people are getting the rides in. Looking to get another in tomorrow. Not only are we running out of,daylight, but hunting season is quickly approaching....:-(


Stan, bugs is so cute!! Love his face.

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Hard tie keepin' up on this site again.

Welcome, HappyPlace! God knows horses in mine, when I can get there.

Happy Anniversary Nicker! Beautiful pics.

Stan, Bugs looks relieved being home. Hope you can get the nasty weeds in pasture figured out, & be able to KEEP him home. I paid attention to your post a bit ago, & to Rick's...will keep that inner beauty turning. Loved the story, 'tho Stan..good for that "'ol lady". I'll keep the sparkle, I reckon; do still get "looks", but am on my own...maybe in some future some ol' cowboy w/a true love of horses will yet snatch me up...never know!

Hugs to everyone. Keep riding. Me, I'll go muck Monday, & get a lesson. Need to breathe the air.

(Dang, I was disappointed NZ didn't win the Regatta...couldn't watch it, but paid attention via PBS..)


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, was thinkin'..I think your SWMBO loves you & realizes how much Bugs means to you. Dang! I said the "L" word! Sorry, Stan you asked for a women's perspective.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Hard tie keepin' up on this site again.
> 
> Welcome, HappyPlace! God knows horses in mine, when I can get there.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Nicker! Beautiful pics.
> 
> Stan, Bugs looks relieved being home. Hope you can get the nasty weeds in pasture figured out, & be able to KEEP him home. I paid attention to your post a bit ago, & to Rick's...will keep that inner beauty turning. Loved the story, 'tho Stan..good for that "'ol lady". I'll keep the sparkle, I reckon; do still get "looks", but am on my own...maybe in some future some ol' cowboy w/a true love of horses will yet snatch me up...never know!
> 
> Hugs to everyone. Keep riding. Me, I'll go muck Monday, & get a lesson. Need to breathe the air.
> 
> (Dang, I was disappointed NZ didn't win the Regatta...couldn't watch it, but paid attention via PBS..)


It would have been nice for NZ to have brought the cup this way again but, the faster boat won in the end. We take comfort in that the Americian boat was built in New Zealand. So the country still has some claim to fame and an economic spin off.

Due to the high cost of the boats and maintaining the team it is thought that NZ may not challenge for the cup next time around. That would be a shame as no Kiwi lives more than two hours from an ocean and it is in our blood to go boating, diving, fishing, thats when we are not hanging on to the horses neck for dear life.

All we need is a sponsor with a hundred million plus to spare. Some big Americian corporation would do, Mac Donalds, coupled with KFC and general motors would do.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Think of the advertising Junk food in healthy sport and General motors supporting wind power.

Talk about funding, Kim dot Com a German, New Zealand resident has just anounced on the 6 0 clock news he is considering getting involved in helping with the funding of team New Zealand for the next challange. You folks in the States may have heard of him. The Americian government, NZ government enforcement service and FBI has tried to get him into an Americian court for some issues involving the internet business. They grabbed his computers and moved the information to the States which as it turned out was illigal under New Zealand Law. That is a saga that continues so I think his involvment with the regatta may have a bit of a stick it to the government aspect to it. We will see.

Cheers all and get riding


----------



## Stan

Senior Love.......







I was in my back yard trying to launch a kite.
I threw the kite up in the air, the wind would catch it for a few Seconds, then it would come crashing back down to earth.
I tried this a few more times with no success. All the while, my wife Roslyn is watching from the kitchen window,
Muttering to herself how men need to be told how to do everything.

She opens the window and yelled to me,_ 
'You need a piece of tail._'

I turned with a confused look on my face and yelled back,_ 
'Make up your mind. Last night, you told me to go fly a kite_ 


















*:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*
*40 plus*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a lovely two hour ride on Wendy this morning-she has a lovely canter, & she is a go-go-go horse. We stopped at some neighbors' houses & after a few minutes she would get antsy & want to be off. My last mare was like that, too-it took a year before she figured out about rest stops & wine-drinking, but she finally did. Next week we go out alone, although we may take the donkey along, as she needs exercise & her hooves worn down a bit.

Bought a few things at an auction today-going back tomorrow when the tack goes over the block, & some other things I have my eye on. Got a pair of shoeing chaps today for $6! One side needs a knee pad, but they are pretty nice.

I did some substitute teaching years ago-I preferred to stay at the elementary level-those middle school kids were something else! My favorite days were teaching the gifted kids-they are so responsive. But I enjoyed it all-loved to see when the "light bulb" went on & they "got" a new concept-so rewarding!


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG are you a do it all kinda woman??? Wow! Shoeing chaps? You doing your own feet.

I also love the light bulb effect. I think that is why I am learning to love 3rd so much. They are at such a sponge stage I their life.....the mental growth is amazingly huge!! It's an agonizing slow start (as I am used to older kids) but the end result is utterly amazing.. Another thing I love....and it just happened recently is when my older kids, now HS age seek me out to talk to me. Then I know I touched their life in some fashion. 

Stan, I'll work on the General Motors sponsorship since my nephew works for them...:lol::lol:

TJ, how was your 'Friday'? Will talk to you soon!

Off to ride....just told DH, not sure when I'm coming home, hahaha. Gonna hang with the horses until I'm too tired. Laundry can wait on the gorgeous day! 

Have a good one all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All and welcome HP.

I'm truely sorry but I have failed you all.
I did not take any pictures of Sat or Sun's ride.
We rode in some beautiful areas of the park we haven't rode since last year.
Gaited horses and scrambling through the woods; not good for camera.
The cheap camera takes good stills but moving blurs it all.

About 3-4 hour rides each day, maybe 4-5 mph average speed.
My horse was a mess Saturday, rearing and carrying the bit shank.
Today he would grab the shank in his mouth for long periods of time.
With this no steering effect sliding down some hills was interesting.

I am very tired now and sleep will come soon.

I hope everyone enjoyed their rides.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Quiet....lots of saddle time?

Maryland, your trip sounds scary!

Got a ton of saddle time in yesterday!!. Took Jay on a new! longer route yesterday. Wasn't sure what we would find on this ride, but we encountered llamas, alpaca, lots of horses, as we were in the heart of our Amish community, bridges, dogs..oh and a loose goat (that's the pic I shared)...he snorted a couple of times at that black tarp stuff they put down when they rebuild bridges, and at one point I felt his whole body quiver under the saddle, but as long as I talked to him, he was fine! . What a guy!!! :clap:

Took a break and helped my mom with her BIG billy goat, and then jumped back in the saddle with Rainn. Since I had her buted up for Saturdays ride, I thought I would take her for a short jaunt and enjoy her myself. It was pleasurable and she held up well! 

Now I can go back to work feeling quite satisfied with my saddle time. But beginning to long to do it again.....a bit of an addiction!:lol::wink:

Hoping this week is quiet compared to the last two. Not seeing anything on the calendar....maybe I will finally get to teach without interruption, and get home at a decent time with out after school meetings!!! :think:

Here's to a good week everyone!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning! That auction just wiped me out-no longer used to standing all day! Did get the small box of new grooming tools, & the box of tack. Got some good buys, Lost some to higher bidders, but we had a good time. And got a lot of value for the money.

Nicker, yes I can trim-was married to a master farrier for 11 years-so a lot rubbed off-LOL! I do have his old chaps, but the ones I just got are much softer. And well worth the price.

We get our 2nd container today-a 40' high cube-this one will be for me-I'm pretty excited! Eventually the two will be joined with a roof overhead, and a concrete floor, etc-then we will have a nice big garage, w/power & eventually solar.

So, dinner last night was just a frozen pizza, & I conked out soon afterwards, then got at least 6 hours of sleep in bed, also-so-Yay for that. I'm hoping we get the trash bin pretty soon-I have piles outside the pens waiting for it to arrive! I see some Epsom salt baths in my future-haha.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Where is everyone??? :shock::?

You all better be riding! :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Just got caught up again on everyone's news, & finally can share a Horse Monday. After 2 wks (felt like longer) my pea-brain kicked in w/"are you sure you want to do this? Are you sure it's right? Are you sure you aint' too OLD?" So much for pea-brain,bagged it up I put in in the trash...

Did me mucking, all 18 stalls & pens. Was close to hay-breakfast,& when went into 2 y/o Black Beauty's area, she was antsy, & nipped my upper left arm. I yelled @ her "NO!! back up!! Bad girl!!" She did, but then wanted to nip again,so threatened her w/the rake & backed out of the pen. Told Janice,when I saw her. She wanted to make sure I'd corrected immediately,which I did. She'd told me previously that Beauty is lacking in ground manners as yet (although behaves w/Janice),& the owner is rarely out to see her. Hmm. As for me,I'll muck her stall from now on after she's been fed. Just a tiny bump & bruise, but she won't do it again. She did need a nose scratch after I'd closed the gate, & she strikes me as lonely for affection. Plus, I saw a healing scratchlike-wound on her shoulder by her neck that Janice said was a bite from another horse. Baby Beauty must be going thru learning curves.

I had lesson #10: first in the round pen,w/Tommy saddled. Worked on getting him into a good walk,then practiced barrel pattern, working on my erratic hands/reining & my legs. Did pretty good. Then we got out of the pen so Tommy could get his big stride going good. Janice said I needed to get into the feeling,get my seat for it,& that Tommy gets confused by the round pen, as he's a trail horse. I did a path that runs along the outside pens by the round pen, up & down, practicing the turning/reins/legs w/Tommy able to get into his long stride. Came up to Janice, & she said I did REALLY well. I busted into a smile & she said "look @ that smile!" What was different about that smile (which I didn't tell her) was that it felt like it came from way down deep inside. I was suprised by the sensation. I know it sounds pathetic, but gut-level happiness is an incredibly rare thing for me!

So, pphhhhhtttt on pea-brain!!

Hope all are well, & I loved reading the week end riding adventures. I do have Epsom Salts stuck away somewhere, hope I can use them eventually (lol). &, the Americans won the Regatta because they had a NZ boat...!

Happy Anniversary last Friday, Nicker! My "friday" (Saturday) got really slammed, but I got thru it. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Eole

TJ: back in the saddle, good for you. Don't listen ever to that little voice saying you're too old. I work in a hospital and took care of a 87 yo lady yesterday. Sharp as can be. We were discussing treatments options and she told me: not now, maybe when I get old! 

*NM*: always nice to see your ride pictures.
*Maryland*: we'll forgive the lack of... but just this once. :wink:
*Stan*: glad your horse is home, looks like a nice fellow.

Worked all week end but was off today. My mare had a belly rash so couldn't put a girth. Decided to go bareback, and what the h... no bit, just the halter. My mare is an angel. I'm short so had to climb on a rock to jump on her back. This is a very hilly area and I was sliding back when climbing uphill. I gave her a grass-eating break at the end of the trail. The colours are fabulous now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Eole* I love the changing colors in the background.
Everything around me is still green with some leaves on the ground.

*NM*, not a scary ride @ all, just more interesting.
My horse is a little fresh with the cooler weather.

*Stan*, ditch the kite and go for the other!

I need to resolve this picture issue.
I ride on some awesome park and farmland.
If I had a horse that just walked, I could take the better camera.
I will be out with chain saw doing some trail cleaning, better photos then.

The volume of posts has decreased somewhat.
Catching up has been easy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, those colors are AWESOME!!!!

I was looking at our trees tonight...they are coming, we are a few weeks behind. But we are having sunny days and cool nights, should be brilliant like yours...I hope, :wink:

Not much here...good day, just puttered around the barn. Hoping to get a ride or two this week. The weather is to continue to be nice!!! 

Oh, my friend who rode with me Saturday and I made plans with another girl to TAKE my horses else where for a trail ride in a couple weeks!!,let's keep our fingers crossed that all works out!!

This coming weekend was to be a big ATV tour, but we are canceling. I don't think I told you guys that my DH had a couple cists removed. Well over the weekend one became infected...so now he has a gaping wound on his back,:shock::shock::shock: we don think he should be ATVing while healing.

TJ, so happy for you that your ride was so successful! Don't you EVER give up!!

Ok, talk later.


----------



## Critter sitter

Hi everyone Roaddy need your prayers he was admitted to the hospital and will be having a heart cath in the am. He says he is feeling fine And expects to be released in the evening tomorrow. 

Please say a pray for him..
Thank you


----------



## NickerMaker71

Critter sitter said:


> Hi everyone Roaddy need your prayers he was admitted to the hospital and will be having a heart cath in the am. He says he is feeling fine And expects to be released in the evening tomorrow.
> 
> Please say a pray for him..
> Thank you


What??? OMgosh! I figured we weren't hearing from him bc he was taking his daughter home.....prayers for a speedy recovery Roaddy!!!!


----------



## Stan

All the best to you Rick, will hear from you soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Wondered where Rick was...many prayers, come back to us soon!!


----------



## Celeste

Oh no. I hope Rick is ok.


----------



## Koolio

Get well soon Rick! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Ricksent pictures and text this morning . he is having fun playing with kids in the HS bed. they wont get him back to do the Cath till later today . He says thank you and I will post pictures to share if they ever upload.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sending prayers for an easy procedure to Rick also. Hope he's back home in no time and feeling sassy!


----------



## Critter sitter

No word from Rick yet. I will make sure to get on tonight if I hear from him and update.


I am so sorry I have been so quiet. there has been alot going on. getting everything ready for winter.
Also have 2 new horses at the barn 
we had our Barn cookout last Saturday and it turned out Great.

I need to go and catch up with you all. Have a good afternoon


----------



## Eole

Sending positive thoughts to Roadyy. 

Thanks Critter Sitter for taking time to relay the news. Keep us posted.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
sorry I have not been here lately 
hope all is well with you all


----------



## corgi

Just peeking in for a moment. Hubby and I are down in Mrytle Beach on vacation. Having a blast!

Critter, please let Rick know we are thinking of him and hope he is back at home very soon.

Just wanted to share a video of my corgi, playing on the beach today!

Take care everyone!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Supposed to be almost 80 tomorrow and I get to ride! YAY!


----------



## Stan

Critter sitter said:


> No word from Rick yet. I will make sure to get on tonight if I hear from him and update.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry I have been so quiet. there has been alot going on. getting everything ready for winter.
> Also have 2 new horses at the barn
> we had our Barn cookout last Saturday and it turned out Great.
> 
> I need to go and catch up with you all. Have a good afternoon


I don't recall getting an invite to the cook out and I do a mean corn bread.

Thanks for the update on Rick


----------



## Celeste

Anybody heard from Rick?


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Supposed to be almost 80 tomorrow and I get to ride! YAY!


 
Good for you. I have to go to work so My wife and horse can stay home and enjoy the lifestyle they has become accustomed to. I've done something wrong It should be me being kept.


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick text last night he is doing ok and all is good. I had family stuff and could not get on. 

Stan I'll let you know about the next cookout


----------



## Sibyl

Hallo "mature people over 40" 
I just wanted to stop by and say hallo. I always trot and trot and trot, not much time left for this friendly forum, although sometimes I read your posts.
If you love literature and horses you possibly would enjoy the blog [email protected] It does not want neither teach nor selling anything, it's just an experimental writing project with the horse being the writer . It's pure culture bound to love for horses.
If you like it and/or have suggestions just leave a comment. 
I am living in Italy, if anyone of you need something from here, just let me know. 
I am producing excellent olive oil but if you want to taste it you have to come over, it's too complicated to send it to the US.   
Take care and please apologize for not posting more often.
Sibyl


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone so nice to read everyone's story 
thanks


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I like your doggie vid having fun on the beach! Enjoy..

Sibyl: I looked @ that blog, & liked reading it very much. I won't get on FaceBook to comment, but have bookmarked the site so that I can keep reading as entries occur, during this filly's adventures. It's a wonderful writing project, much kudos to the person doing it (& that person has much insight) Thank you for providing!

Lori, thank you for keeping us updated about Rick, & keeping us unworried about him.

HappyPlace (& you'd best give us a real name! since have a feelin' you're here to stay), keep being happy & glad you got to ride yesterday. 

I got a text today @ work, from our Sgt (Training Supv, who works @ nite for now). He wanted to know if I'd gotten a good muckin' ridin' day. Was happy to tell him I did. He's not even a "horse guy", just cares that I am "cared for" emotionally by contact w/horses. I take to heart the support that I get, & I've gotten so much here.

It all makes getting thru the work week alot easier!


----------



## tjtalon

Sibyl: you started this? Is this your filly?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all,

A quick pop in. It's been a fast week! Beautiful weather...so I've been staying out at the barn til late.

Got a really nice ride in on Tuesday. Just planned on a short one, but......kept riding and riding!:lol: until we ended up going around the entire block. (3.2 miles) :lol: we did a little trotting and cantering up the one dirt road. jays ears were perked....I think he was enjoying himself!!. His strides are definitely longer and stronger!

Last night i was starting to take Rainn for a walk when we got a huge load of sawdust. We too are prepping for winter. So had to help with that...and keep the goats from destroying the pile!! Lol. They are too funny! I attached a pic of me doing the pied piper thing....getting them to another pasture....after they nearly escaped!!:shock: mom forgot to shut the gate after the sawdust guy left!!! SOOOOO many gates!!!!:shock::lol:

Went to see a guy about hay.. Think I found my winter supplier!


Finding Rainn itchy again.....thinking bc we don't keep the feed bowls seperated, that reminants of jays MSM may still be in the bowl....she then licks it and feels the effects via itching! Ugh!! At least she's not losing hair! And at least I caught it.

Been worried about hunting season coming....as that is all my moms DH can remind me of...."this is your last weekend to ride!" I inquired about it to a colleague, bc I was confused....it's archery that is coming in season....so if I stick tot the roads and wear bright orange in the woods, I'll be fine......once again.....moms DH is a .......:evil::evil: he LOVES putting the cabosh to my pleasures. He's currently NOT speaking to me!:happydance::happydance: not sure what I did...wish I knew so I could do it again!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Ok, gotta run! happy trails! And Roaddy....if your reading. Wishing you speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Sibyl

tjtalon said:


> Sibyl: you started this? Is this your filly?


Hi Tjtalon, I am glad you like this experiment 
Yes it's my filly so I can follow up on every step in her training. But the fact she is mine is not important, it could have been any other filly. 
Thanks for your opinion and for following us.
Sibyl


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, I don't have the time to read all the post to catch up, but wanted to stop in and let everyone know how much I appreciated all the prayers and well wishes. I got a clean bill of health, no blockage or buildup of any kind, so we don't know what the spot was they saw in the pics.

I go back to work tomorrow, but still have to take it easy to ensure I do not pop the vein open from over exerting myself. Hopefully I'll be back to 100% next week.

Again, thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See y'all more often next week.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sorry, I don't have the time to read all the post to catch up, but wanted to stop in and let everyone know how much I appreciated all the prayers and well wishes. I got a clean bill of health, no blockage or buildup of any kind, so we don't know what the spot was they saw in the pics.
> 
> I go back to work tomorrow, but still have to take it easy to ensure I do not pop the vein open from over exerting myself. Hopefully I'll be back to 100% next week.
> 
> Again, thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See y'all more often next week.



Rick so glad your OK .. We need our goofy friend here and they missed you alot.

you take it easy and let those women do some of the work OK


----------



## NickerMaker71

WELCOME BACK friend!! 

Happy to hear things were clear.

Take advantage of the rest....and ask for another ice cube! (Something I apparently did during my last surgery....:wink: Hubby never lets me forget it!) hahahah


----------



## Sibyl

Rick,
so glad to learn that you are recovering. 
Take it easy and have fun with the kids, that's the best therapy


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Rick so glad to hear you are ok.
Welcome to any newbies always great to see more peeps.
I have been swamped with work and no time for internet so have missed a lot. We have had downpour after downpour for the last 2 weeks. Thought I was going to have to buy a snorkel for Scotty. Today it is supposed to get nice so am hoping to take the afternoon off and get in a trail ride as we haven't been out in almost 2 weeks. Hopefully it will stay dry this weekend as well.

Loving all of the pictures!! Especially the fall colors, so beautiful.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I am really glad that you are ok. I was worried about you.


----------



## Eole

*Rick*, glad you're back and they found no blockage.

*NM71*, that picture with the goats is so funny. 
*Corgi*, Wyatt in the waves: really cute! Love corgis!
*TJ*, so nice you're supervisor enquired about your riding Monday. I think horses make us a better person in every aspect of our lives. It probably shows!

It's kind of... my birthday!!! 
Every year, I try to take the day off and do something by myself. Today was sunny and very warm. I rode this morning and my usually devillish grey Eole was an angel! Then worked 2 hours clearing trails in the forest with the dogs. Then... rode again. Took the Canadian mare who's recovering from on/off laminitis the past 4 years. Big black feisty mare... she sure was ready for high gear, but had to take it slow; first time saddled in two years.
Now DH went to get the best sushi in the world... what a nice way to end a perfect day!


----------



## tjtalon

Hi All! Nicker, I loved the "goat run"!! They look so funny! Yes, Sibyl, I like the blog, & I agree it could be any filly, any horse at all..the stories are like a peek into their heads & hearts, & a true one @ that.

Hunter, it sure sounds like you & Scotty are making a great pair, rain & all! Eole: yup, the support is invaluable. Sgt Mark is some kinda sensitive; I don't see him that often (not near enough, luv the guy), but he can tell in a second if I've been too long away from horses, or if I've just been around them. Guess it does show...& I see in my own behavior, that horse influence is a good influence on me.

Rick!! So happy you are okay. Be careful at work, be careful w/you.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole: kinda your birthday or IS your birthday? lol, happy birthday!! Good riding w/your horses, sounds like a beautiful day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy birthday Eole!!:lol: sounds like a perfect day to me! riding and sushi.....who could ask for more? :wink:

Have found Rainn is losing a tad bit of weight....have been pondering why. As she seems fine...thinking that since I changed where I feed them their hay. I moved their hay out into the pasture bc I thought Jay was going into rainn's stall to eat her hay and beat her up a bit. Jay eats twice as fast as her, so I think he wolfs his down and chases Rainn away to eat the rest of hers. Now need to find an alternative way....she's getting skinny, he's getting chubby! :lol: he doesn't get nasty, but she will leave her pile for him. I think/ thought he was beating her up a bit about a month ago when I found she lost a shoe, and it was bent....not sure how that could happen unless he was messing with her.....anyway, another conundrum....I can't leave them in their stalls, or I would be there all night waiting for them to finish.

Glad you all like the goat pic...they ARE funny! Lol

Have a good night all!


----------



## Hunter65

Well finally got out for a ride today. Scotty was awesome as usual. Poor guys feets hurt oh well getting shoes again on Saturday. Here are a few picts from our ride.


----------



## Koolio

Just checking in. Rick, glad to see you back again. Happy birthday to Eole! Sibyl, I will check out your link this weekend when I have a bit more time. Sounds interesting! Nicker, I love the goat pictures. It still looks like summer in your neck of the woods.

Hunter, I am sympathetic about the weather. We had snow here on Oct 1 that has turned to three days of a steady drizzle and just barely above freezing temperatures. It is supposed to improve quite a bit in time for the weekend. Hopefully it will be nice enough to get out for a much needed ride. The fall colors are beautiful and will look fantastic with a bit of sunshine.

I hope everyone else is having a good week! Friday is almost here!


----------



## Sibyl

I am here alone in the thread, like a ghost in an old deserted castle and suddenly ... I lose a carrot. An evil, invisible hunter, is going around... LOL
For your birthday *Eole*, I wish you many happy trails and time to enjoy horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday Eole. Hope it ended as great as it started.

I sit here at work and wonder why I didn't just take a couple more vacation days to finish out the week. lol 

Thankfully they did not destroy and plunder my shop too badly from the looks of it. Not as many pieces of equipment piled up to repair as I expected and due to Karen heading in this general direction there isn't much work going on up on the boats to require me climbing the stairways. 

I hope everyone has a great ending to their work week and even better beginning to their weekend.


Oh and for the silly part.. gotta tell you about last night's events. My cousin has been down here working while his wife and 2 daughters are still in Mississippi. Last night we invited him over for supper and apparently his missed a call and text from her. The text was after the call and stated something to the effects of " guess you are out with your girlfriend since you aren't answering my calls". WELL, that set the following events into motion.

He dialed her mother's home number( they are staying with her mother while he is getting everything set up at the new home) and when she answers I went into the best female voice I could muster. 
Note: I'm constantly on his cell phone and we did this exact thing to her while he was driving OTR and met me at the truck stop up the road from the house on one of his trips.
Told her someone from this number called my phone and I was returning the call. She apologizes for getting the wrong number. We figure she is now sitting there looking at the phone and thinking she knows she called Lonnie's phone and can't figure out how it went to her phone. Well, we got bored waiting for her to call back so I called her back and when she answered I, still using the female voice, tell her that I just had to call her back after hearing her sexy voice and that I just had to talk to her more. This got an extremely sarcastic "EXCUSE ME"! I asked her name and where she was to a click of a hangup. So then we call her cell phone from Lonnie's phone and when she answers she is greeted with me and a long drawn southern heellloooo, darlin can I help you. THIS was when the fun started as she has now become the enraged lunatic we remembered from the truck stop prank call. She commences to calling me all kind of profane names and wanting to know where her SOB of husband is and how long my Bit As has been with him. At that point I couldn't go much further with it as I couldn't contain myself anymore. It took my wife finally reaching her on her phone to explain we had gotten her again with a prank. 

She finally calmed down and accepted it as what it was after making some very serious threats on both our lives when she sees us. Apparently I have honed my feminine voice skills as she never once thought it was a guy even though it has only been just over a year since we did the exact same prank on the exact same person.

I received a text from her later in the night explaining how it took her over an hour to calm down and finally laugh about it. I'm still a few choice foul names, but she still loves me. Said we need more laughs like that and she misses my antics to make her smile when she needs it.

Imagine her life once she moves down here.... only a mile away....lmbo Any bets on my survival??


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Roaddy....even after a little surgery...you're a bad, bad boy!

Thanks for the laugh!!!!:lol:

Happy Friday everyone!! TGIF Good fast week...but can't wait for the weekend...hoping for some well needed saddle time! :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Eole  Mine was on Wednesday .. I closed my hair salon. I wanted to go riding but ended up in the court house filing a protection order. "long story" that in itself is scary. 
I did go to lunch with my daughter though that was nice. But couldn't eat. I was too worried


----------



## Critter sitter

**** rick that is too funny.. Good job.

we have had over 31/2 inches of rain the last 2 days Ouch... 
so now I have 16 horses in stalls and more work LOL.. Oh well hopefully Saturday it will get nice out and we can let them out to pasture.

al though it is supposed to get chilly.. they are getting snow out west!!! WOW


----------



## Roadyy

NikerMacker, I hope you get it figured out about Rainn's weight loss.

CS, it was pretty funny being there and knowing her. I hope you dry out quicker than we do after that much rain. They are predicting 1-3" here from TS/TD Karen.


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy* that was a mean prank! :lol: Can't believe she fell for it again, must be a jealous type.

*CS,* happy belated birthday!  You mean, you have a salon AND you manage a barn??? Do you have time to sleep and eat? Protection order like in someone stalking you? Please take care of you...

*Hunter*, the place you ride looks lovely, nice pictures.
*NM*: are your horses kept outside? Can you split your hay into more piles? I do 6 piles for the 4 horses, so the one at the bottom of the hierarchy can eat his share. But the dominant mare does get more and she's the fat one! Slow feeders also work to slow them down and keep them busy longer (cheap home-made with hockey net and wood frame)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole,

Yes I feed the hay outside...well, I was feeding them in their stalls aNd opening the doors so they could go to pasture when they were done. Then I noticed Jay would come and kick Rainn out of her stall for her hay. She of course would go into his...a back and forth thing. So I decided to put out the hay outside. Yes, I read to make at least one more pile than horses, so that is generally what I do.

BUT tonight, I noticed Rainn sifting through her hay, nibble, nibble, gum, gum, spit it out......OH NO....wondering now if the weightless isn't due to bad teeth!!!:shock: I JUST had the dang doc there!!!!

I do recall her saying if a horse spits out wads of hay, they need floated...thing is, she eats grain fine, and DH was there feeding them apples tonight. She ate those fine. Thought?

Speaking of.....here is a pic of DH feeding them apples. He's come a LONG way!!. He's a city guy learning to love and trust the horses!!:hug: gotta love'em for trying!! :wink:

Enjoying a glass of wine now....kiddos were a bit monsterish this afternoon.....can't blame them, I wanted to be home too! hahaha. Looking forward to a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Stan

Sibyl said:


> I am here alone in the thread, like a ghost in an old deserted castle and suddenly ... I lose a carrot. An evil, invisible hunter, is going around... LOL
> For your birthday *Eole*, I wish you many happy trails and time to enjoy horses.


 
You are in good company, they only steal from the good ones. The rest accumulate carrots. One way or another.:lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

I slipped over to the 50+ thread to have a peek. I think they are a little to old and classy for me. Ill hang about on this thread, more my age group. 

Rick time to check the food intake and cut down on the steak. No donuts with the coffee and no cream. Even though nothing was found its time for a change but on the other hand it sounds like your friends wife may be planning to shorten your life span. Do you like to live on the edge.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are suggesting that someone cuts back on steak? hmmmm...........


----------



## Sibyl

Stan said:


> I slipped over to the 50+ thread to have a peek. I think they are a little to old and classy for me. Ill hang about on this thread, more my age group.


I don't know if they are "classy", they are for sure far less funny (entertaining) then the 40+.
It's perhaps not due to the age :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I'm not really a coffee or donut person. I only drink coffee when the temps dip below 50F and I may have a custard filled Eclair every 2-3 months. My issue is more towards family stress with my kids...and prank calls. lmbo


I had a call last Sunday in reference to Boo and had set it up for them to come see him Monday night, but had to cancel due to trip to hospital. I have not heard from them since even sent a message Thursday asking if they were still interested with no response. Then Monday I had a message about Jems from a family who has an 18 yr old daughter who has been doing barrels and CC now she wants to get into buggys. They believed Jems would be a great candidate, but never heard back from them once I told them I was out of the hospital. Hoof pickers are driving me back to the hospital.

Hope everyone has a great weekend as I will try to spend some time with mom, younguns and horses.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you are suggesting that someone cuts back on steak? hmmmm...........


 
No no no just don't put so many oysters in the steak, or is that just a New Zealand thing. I have cut down the number of oysters I stuff into the middle of my carpet bag. Its down from half a dozen to only one.:wink:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Stan, I'm not really a coffee or donut person. I only drink coffee when the temps dip below 50F and I may have a custard filled Eclair every 2-3 months. My issue is more towards family stress with my kids...and prank calls. lmbo
> 
> 
> I had a call last Sunday in reference to Boo and had set it up for them to come see him Monday night, but had to cancel due to trip to hospital. I have not heard from them since even sent a message Thursday asking if they were still interested with no response. Then Monday I had a message about Jems from a family who has an 18 yr old daughter who has been doing barrels and CC now she wants to get into buggys. They believed Jems would be a great candidate, but never heard back from them once I told them I was out of the hospital. Hoof pickers are driving me back to the hospital.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend as I will try to spend some time with mom, younguns and horses.


Easy to say, hard to do, but manage the stress. Smile when answering back.

I had a heart attack christmas 2011 **** near did me but 20 months later i'm still pumping, and expect to keep on going for another 15 years. I have to, I cant afford to kark it. I have to much work to do with Bugs and on that subject he has developed another behaviour. He presses his nose against ones body and then beginns to very very gently nibble at ones clothes. He is testing the waters in prep of making a bid for top dog status. However that position is not vacant and SWMBO has no intention of stepping aside.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Back from vacation. Had a blast but always good to get back home. I was crazy to leave for a week during "burr season". See pic below. OMG! Thank God for Cowboy Magic, leather gloves, and a patient horse.

Afterwards we went for a great solo trail ride. A deer jumped out in front of us and Isabella spooked in place and I made her walk on without making a big issu out of it. 

It seems i missed way too much while I was gone so I am unable to respond personally to everyone but I will try to get a few in...

Rick, glad to see you back and hear you are going to be just fine. Feel free to come here whenever you need to blow off some steam and de-stress!

Eole, corgis are amazing dogs. They are just little clowns and ours keeps us entertained all the time!

Stan, glad you bounced back from your heart attack in 2011! And glad you realized you are better off in this thread than in the over 50 one! :lol:


----------



## corgi

Look..i have a unicorn!!!


----------



## Celeste

corgi said:


> Stan, glad you bounced back from your heart attack in 2011! And glad you realized you are better off in this thread than in the over 50 one! :lol:


You gotta watch Stan. He's been cheating on us over there I think.:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, i just caught up on things. I didn't get to ride on Wednesday cuz my phone got stolen. I had to run around getting it shut down and shop for another phone. I didn't wind up getting one until Friday after work. Today was the only chance I had to ride, but it rained almost all day and is supposed to tomorrow as well. I need a ride badly!


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Eole,
> 
> Yes I feed the hay outside...well, I was feeding them in their stalls aNd opening the doors so they could go to pasture when they were done. Then I noticed Jay would come and kick Rainn out of her stall for her hay. She of course would go into his...a back and forth thing. So I decided to put out the hay outside. Yes, I read to make at least one more pile than horses, so that is generally what I do.
> 
> BUT tonight, I noticed Rainn sifting through her hay, nibble, nibble, gum, gum, spit it out......OH NO....wondering now if the weightless isn't due to bad teeth!!!:shock: I JUST had the dang doc there!!!!
> 
> I do recall her saying if a horse spits out wads of hay, they need floated...thing is, she eats grain fine, and DH was there feeding them apples tonight. She ate those fine. Thought?
> 
> Speaking of.....here is a pic of DH feeding them apples. He's come a LONG way!!. He's a city guy learning to love and trust the horses!!:hug: gotta love'em for trying!! :wink:
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine now....kiddos were a bit monsterish this afternoon.....can't blame them, I wanted to be home too! hahaha. Looking forward to a ride tomorrow.


Is she spitting out little balls of hay? If so then she is quidding and needs to be floated. Hunter was doing that last year and had a big hook on his tooth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> Look..i have a unicorn!!!


Omg that happened to hunter and hubby was like just cut it off AREYOU iNSANE? He has such a fab forelock. It took a while but we got it out. I too love cowboy magic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

*for those of us with a little Irish in the blood and no pun intended*

*Irish Burial at Sea*




Mick and Paddy had promised their Uncle Seamus, who had been a seafaring gent all his life, to bury him at sea when he died.

Of course, in due time, he did pass away and the boys kept their promise.

They set off with Uncle Seamus all stitched up in a burial bag and loaded onto their rowboat.

After a while Mick says, 'Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out, Paddy?'

Without a word Paddy slips over the side only to find himself standing in water up to his knees.

'Dis'll never do, Mick. Let's row some more.'

After a bit more rowing Paddy slips over the side again but the water is only up to his belly, so they row on.

Again Mick asks Paddy, 'Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out Paddy?'

Once again Paddy slips over the side and almost immediately says, 'No dis'll neva do.' The water was only up to his chest.

So on they row and row and row and finally Paddy slips over the side and disappears.

Quite a bit of time goes by and poor Mick is really getting himself into a state when suddenly Paddy breaks the surface gasping for breath.

'Well is it deep enuff yet, Paddy?'

*WAIT FOR IT*


















'Aye 'tis,

NOW hand me dat shovel.'








​




















​


----------



## Hunter65

Omg Stan you crack me up. Good one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning to all. summer has left & it's getting much cooler very fast now. The pellet stove is working great,but I have the little room heater on right now. Wendy is getting better on her two issues-the halter strap going over the poll, & not wanting her feet picked up. Yesterday I picked up all 4 & held them for a bit-thankfully she has wonderful feet!

A ride is planned for this morning-a trailer ride to the next exit, then across/under the freeway-& ride in the mountains over there. I'm going to ride in my Aussie saddle, & wear my new spurs. Been wanting some ****** for a few years now-it's about time to actually get them-leather really takes the bite out of the wind.

corgi-always good to be back home-Izzy really got her hair twisted, didn't she? What a mess-I hate burrs (& cactus). Especially the thorns & when caught on the legs. Looked like it was quite a job!

Rick-glad you are doing better-stress is so bad for our insides-I'm still feeling the effects from my very "dark" time, but w/all the new joy in my life-I'm on the mend also.

Anybody else riding today? If so, have a great time & stay safe!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Quick peek in....heading tot the barn.

Had a nice ride yesterday. See attached picture. It's part of that new route I found, the BIG block where are TONS of sights to keep Jay attentive....llamas! goats! little Amish children swinging from trees!:lol: he's a trooper...but I have to giggle, it's the Amish children that seem to get him quivering. :lol:

Very long story short....a neighbor (don't know them) put the cabosh on me riding through those beautiful woods and pond I often take pictures of.....:evil::evil: nobody uses or enjoys them....but I'm not permitted over there.....:twisted::twisted: NOT HAPPY!!

On a bright side....there is still good in this world. I stopped at the Amish to buy baked goods. They weren't there, but left a cup so you pay on the honor system. I just love that about our small community.. I got DH and I both mini apple pies!. SOOOO good

Totally cleaned out both stalls yesterday down to the floor. We just got huge load of sawdust, so everyone got fresh bedding.. Smelled so fresh!

Rainn is back to eating normall.....will keep an eye out...and any more weirdness I will have her teeth looked at . She 24, there's bound to be something.

Off to rode before the rain hits. Very muggy here and warm. Our falls colors aren't as brilliant as I thought they would be...but not complaining about the warmth. Our seasons are certainly shifting!

Roaddy, yes, I too will add tot the stress is bad. When I took all those 'brain' classes that is one thing they stressed....stress literally kills brain cells!!!! Cells you'll never get back! Take those days off work....it's good for you!!:wink:

Get ridng people!!


----------



## Yissy

Hello all! I've been reading and reading this thread and it seems like a great group. I'm 41, so I think I fit the age requirement! 

I have four kids, my oldest boy is 21 and then three girls (God help me) 19, 13 and 11. I was raised in the US as a Navy brat, never had horses, never around horses and never thought of horses. My eldest daughter was horse crazy from the day she was born, it seems. 

Long story short, marriage at 18, two kids, divorce, second marriage and two more kids later. I own a Clydesdale!!!

My daughter bought a horse in April to take with her to University, she's studying equine management. Super cool she has her horse on campus!! She boarded her horse before school and something in me clicked and fell in love with everything there!! The barn, the horses, the fresh air, the atmosphere....just everything.

So, March of this year I buy my Clydesdale mare. Her name is Shiloh, she's 11 and 16.2hh. The amusing thing is I'm only 5'2". I was also on a medication that made me gain about 70lbs, so getting on and getting off of her is quite a thing to see!!! Not very graceful in the least!

I've never owned a horse before and I've only been riding as long as I've had Shiloh, so if you are patient......I might have quite a few questions to ask at some point! 

Hope to get to know you all!


----------



## Hunter65

welcome Yissy! This is an awesome group here! I am off for a ride with a friend from my old barn, will be so nice to ride with her again.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Yissy! We are looking forward to hearing more about your life with horses.

Well, a busy day today. Since I'm not sleeping much anyways, I got up and worked on school work for a couple of hours, then went out to feed the horses. I ended up checking and tightening all the fences, and then harvesting the remainder of my carrots and tomatoes. Next, I went town for a haircut, groceries and a new pair of slacks (dress pants) for school. I guess I should add here that stress is not good for you and is the reason I have been losing weight ( hence the need for new pants). Once I got home, I put away the groceries, cleaned the fridge, made lunch for my son and I, then headed out for a ride.

I rode in the western saddle because I tried out some new spurs. I've been killing my thighs trying to get Koolio to move off my leg and my instructor suggested a mild spur might help. Well, wow! What a huge difference! He was awesome and I was able to use my seat much more to cue him since I didn't have to be continually kicking him to say "move off my leg you big lout!". He picked up the correct canter lead every time and side passed beautifully down he fence line at both a walk and a trot. 

After riding Koolio, I took old man Sam out through the neighbours field for a ride. I wish I had my camera as the field stretches up on a big hill where you can see the whole countryside in fall yellows anf goods and then the skyscrapers of the city downtown on the horizon. We also found a path into a small secluded field surrounded by trees dressed inntheir fall colours. It was a lovely ride, and gave me some much needed relaxation.

Once I got home, I brought all 4 horse in for a thorough grooming, grain and worming before afternoon feed. Now everyone is relaxed, munching, wormed and happy. 

It feels good to have a productive day and a healthy dose of much needed magic horse breath. Hopefully it will be enough to help me get through the week at school.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Yissy!

Roadyy I'm glad you are OK.

Stan you are a piece of work.

I went horse camping again this weekend.
This has been like 5 weekends in a row, I can do it again this coming weekend.
And the promised pictures.

A steep hill as we were heading out.








A small deer we saw through the brush near the trail.








Rutted out trail.








Small hill leaving a water crossing.








More rutted out trail.








Cliff edge we ride that overhangs some tracks.








Ok it gets more steep, the horses almost slide on their backside here.








We have to ride some track for the trails to connect.








A little autumn color getting started.








A spot wher we ride under the highway.


----------



## Eole

Welcome *Yissy*! Yes, this is a nice group and don't hesitate to ask any questions. And we'd love to see pictures of your Clyde! :wink:

*Koolio*, that's sounds like a much needed day of magic horse breath. Hope your week flows peacefully, one day at a time...
*Hunter*, did you take your own horse to the old barn or borrowed a horse there?
*Maryland rider*: that looks like great trails, not for the faint of heart! Your horse must be quite fit. 

I did a good ride on my mare yesterday, weather was perfect again. Leaves are falling. It was unusually warm and she was sweating with her winter coat. It was warm enough to give her a shower before turning her out with her friends.


----------



## Celeste

I rode 6 miles yesterday. I wanted to ride today, but my body wouldn't let me.........


----------



## Stan

Wifes birthday on saturday so I took her out for a meal, Dargaville Style sit down for take aways. Not really that bad but we dont have to many choices. She even had desert not the norm she just wanted to run the bill up. Thats a women thing.
My grand son is staying for a week and today he went riding on smoky. That was a big thing really a big thing He is 4 years ild and mum is a little to close. Roslyn threw him on infront of her and away they went screeming. Smoky is a very experienced horse and ignored the noise and kept on walking. With luck I'll post a photo when and if they arrive.
Welcome to the new and not so new. I have not answered the posts personally so this will have to do.

cheers all and it is getting warmer in my part of the world. Riding for me is just around the corner.


----------



## Sibyl

Yissy said:


> Hello all! I've been reading and reading this thread and it seems like a great group. I'm 41, so I think I fit the age requirement!


Hallo Yissy, welcome!
I suppose you are the youngest in here...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome Yissy! So, you are boarding your horse? Did you have trouble finding tack to fit? We'll have questions, too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all and welcome Yissy!

Had a really great and beautiful ride yesterday!! Straying farther and farther away from home now that I feel Jay is up for it. Exploring old rodes I've never been on. The fall colors were popping, leaves were blowing, and the sun was really warm on my skin.

Have to skedaddle early this morning.....I did absolutely ZERO school work!:shock: too busy at the barn and then my dad ended up in the hospital with pneumonia.....so by the time I got home.....my brain wasn't functioning....so I'm a much better morning person....here I go in at 6:00!:wink:

Here's a peak at my ride,


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another view....


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome, Yissy. Sounds like a reversed introduction to horses. It's usually the parents who get the kids started around horses.. Can't wait to see pics of Shiloh and you out riding.


Hunter, glad you were able to connect with your friend from the other barn and enjoy a ride. Pic?

Celeste, I'm almost ready to get back to a steady feed of saddle time and hope to be able to make up alot of the distance between our mileage. lol

MR, that trail looks great. I'm jealous.

NikerMacker, hope your dad is ok. Glad you were able to get some beautiful riding in. Those pics are nice. Sounds like Rainn is coming around on her feeding and I know you will stay diligent keeping an eye on her.

Stan, sounds like the gs and wife had are enjoying themselves. Have you been able to bring Bugs home yet? How is he looking?

Spent the weekend hanging around with wife, mom and kids. Karen is still leaking aqua on us here so it will be an ugly start to the week. Hopefully it will pass today and things will dry out enough I can start riding this weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

Greetings to all. Up early to get ready to go out to the 'lil ranch, will leave home a little after 6a.

Welcome Missy! You'll love it here. Everyone is very helpful w/answering questions; I sure have asked plenty!

Glad you're back home & feeling better, Rick! Missed you.

All the pictures w/all the fall colors are gorgeous. Eole, I really like the pic of you guiding your horse on the railroad track; instructive to me, w/how you're holding your hands/arms while you guide. 

No lesson today, but will muck along & get to be around the horses (but put on my bike shorts beneath my jeans & have my breeches & helmet stashed in my bag, just in case! Sometimes Janice gets a wild hair & gives me an impromptu lesson, if she doesn't have a lesson scheduled for someone else or an appt to get to.)

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I DID it! Plans are done and copies made!!  Boy what I can get accomplished in the morning! May have to do that more often!!

Roaddy, my dad was VERY confused yesterday. They call it hospital dementia. He was back in time, and must have thought I was someone else at different times...he wasn't making sense. I think it's the beginning of the end....:-( My brother and sister came up to visit him. Told me they might....texted me when they GOT HERE:evil:. They have a 2 hour drive....couldn't they have let me know sooner? Typical..........so when they arrived I had just got back from the barn, it was 2:00, I hadn't eaten or showered....so you can see how my day got away from me. Now I felt I had to go visit everyone.:-x Oh well...all turned out well.

Maryland, great photo rides. Always wondered if you could ride the tracks. Have a few behind my house in town...if I ever got a trailer, I would love to bring my guys 'home' to ride the nice trails back behind our house.

TJ, have FUN today!

Koolio, have a GREAT week at school!!  Knock'em alive!

It's pouring here...makes for a sleepy day....maybe my troops will be quiet for once! :shock::lol::lol: They love to talk! Here they come! 

Gotta go..........


----------



## Hunter65

Eole said:


> Welcome *Yissy*! Yes, this is a nice group and don't hesitate to ask any questions. And we'd love to see pictures of your Clyde! :wink:
> 
> *Koolio*, that's sounds like a much needed day of magic horse breath. Hope your week flows peacefully, one day at a time...
> *Hunter*, did you take your own horse to the old barn or borrowed a horse there?
> *Maryland rider*: that looks like great trails, not for the faint of heart! Your horse must be quite fit.
> 
> I did a good ride on my mare yesterday, weather was perfect again. Leaves are falling. It was unusually warm and she was sweating with her winter coat. It was warm enough to give her a shower before turning her out with her friends.



I took Scotty, he needed to get out for a good ride. Got a few good canters in so he is happy boy.


----------



## Hunter65

Sorry about your dad Nicker. 
Looks like you had a good ride. We went for quite a while yesterday and my thighs are feeling it. I forgot to take any pictures. :0(

Maryland Rider: Great shots. Looks like some of the area we ride in up country.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I rode 6 miles yesterday. I wanted to ride today, but my body wouldn't let me.........


You are going to have to take the body in hand and get fitter for riding and nothing does that better than more riding. I found Stella would leave me a little sore after a few hours but that was because she was so big, the clyde in her showed up in her barrell. It was like doing the splits and at my age not a good look. Bugs is not so round so less stretching but he has a short back which can make for a very uncomfortable ride if he gets it into his head to jig jog. Thankfully, I can get him out of that easy. An't being north of 40 a pain and being north of 60 hurts even more. But we still try to get a leg over.

I still have bugs at home and he only has 1/3 of a paddock to use the rest is fenced to assist grass growth. The last lot of spray i used for the chick weed did not work so now I am hoping the grass will out grow and smother it. As the weather is warming the grass is showing signs of waking up but it needs to get going i only have grass for three more days and Smoky the other horse is grazing at a friends but only enough feed till the eng of this week as well. This is the results of 4 summers of drought and by the looks of it this coming summer is going to be the same. 

Cheers all and get out there and ride the good weather is moving my way.


----------



## Celeste

I must have missed where you told about Smoky. Is this a horse you replaced Stella with?


----------



## tjtalon

Perfect crystal sun-thru-cool breeze October day out @ the 'lil ranch, even the mountains out west w/snow on them were pretty,despite Denver yucking up the air a bit in front of them. I was sleepy, so just mucked along w/barely a thought in my head, soaked up the quiet, & soaked in being around the horses, giving anybody who wanted some a few pets. New boarding mare, a darkish bay, Lena, was installed during last week (belongs to Marcie [met her once,briefly], which brings Marcie to 4 horses there. Let Lena get a good snuff of my hands for introduction. Janice said she's a nice little mare, & may put her into the therapeutic lessons string. Janice warned me that she might be an escape artist (almost ran Janice over a few days ago), but I did the Big Go Back Up trick Janice taught me, & it was all good.

Little Miss Beauty,Janice said, bit someone else last week (I'm still carrying the bruise from last Monday). She said the owners' have lost interest in her,since not big enough for what they want to do. (I said, time for a new owner...) Janice said she has to start working w/her, even if the owners' don't pay her. Beauty doesn't try her buffalo-ing w/Janice, but she has no manners,apparently,w/anyone else. I said she's a baby, she's smart & bored & getting pushy (another horse took a little piece outta her shoulder 2 wks ago). This is a very pretty little black (runt) quarterhorse, w/compact, balanced form & long legs. I said, she'd make a good jumper for someone. Janice agreed; "maybe a very experianced lady on the small side." I waited till she had her hay before I cleaned, & Janice took her feed tub outside of the pen so I could clean in there. had told Janice I'm way too inexperienced to deal w/behavior from a smart-bored-2 y/o mare! Beauty munched down on her hay, I cleaned, & left her alone.

Janice had to go to a funeral, so w/my last 3 pens/stalls I was on my "own". I'd mentioned, when I got there, that I wanted to get Tommy out,groom him,then walk the arena. She thought it would be good for both of us (for me, to get by the neighbors' barking dogs, w/out being up on Tommy; he got scared that one time we were in there, because it startled me..so thought I could get us past that...he's heard the dogs a million times, & his owner rides him in the arena. It was me,being unsure,which made him unsure "She got scared! Must be scary!). But...w/Janice leaving, I told her it would prob'ly be just fine, but I felt uncomfortable w/out her being around somewhere...too perfect of a time for something silly to happen, & Tommy would feel my "hmmm-ness" about it,so...finished my mucking, filled some water tubs, scrubbed one before filling, then brushed Tommy in his stall while he was munching his day.

Then I came home. This Horse Monday was just very, very peaceful. I like it very much, & hope I sucked in enough quiet magick horse breath to get me thru this whole next week!


----------



## Eole

*TJ*: I believe Maryland posted the picture on the rail track
*Stan*: I also missed the Smoky story, or maybe it's our failing memory or bad sight?
*NM71*: hospital delirium happens in older people; all the lights and noise, hospital routines and medication will trigger that. It's temporary and should improve with time. Is the pneumonia he went in for getting any better? Feel free to PM me if you have questions or worries... :wink:

Came back from work, pouring rain. Cleaned the barn, then took the soaked horses in. We don't yet have a shelter in the paddock and those fall rains are so cold. I have my Pilates thing tonight: if I survive I'll have fabulous abs!  Now time to cook a batch of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Yissy

Thanks for the welcome.

When you guys ride, do you trail ride alone? I see you all mentioning going for rides etc.., but you don't really say if you are going with a group. I love to be by myself, work with people and have four kids...do you blame me?? But all i ever hear is that it's not a good idea to go out by yourself in case something happens.


----------



## corgi

Yissy, It was a goal of mine to trail ride alone. I have only been riding for 4 years and had some major confidence issues and my horse sensed that. My confidence has grown and it has only been in this past month that I have been able to take her out on the trail alone...and it is amazing!!

Don't get me wrong, I like riding with other people but there is something special about being alone with your horse.

I think it is fine as long as someone always knows where you are and you have a cell phone with you...on your body, not on your saddle.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ sounds like a wonderful, relaxing day!!! Ahhhh

Yissy, yes, I ride alone almost all the time...did as a kid too. There really isn't anyone around who rides here....trail rides at least. Most people around here show or rodeo.

I love being out there with the horses alone. Since I teach, I'm constantly 'on'...being out with the horse and nature really helps me decompress. The past two weekends I did have a riding partner. It was enjoyable to ride with another, but quiet time is great too. I think I love discovering new haunts by myself. There is just something about seeing a new landscape with your own eyes for the first time ....you can't appreciate it with someone yammering the whole time. Hahaha (aka my mother). Even when we walk, she talks and talks....she wonders why she doesn't see as many deer as I do.:wink:

Well, got a call from sis #3....she's in the warpath. She caught wind that dads wife gets to make the decision about putting him in a home.....I'm not even sure if it's time for that yet....but this sister gets her panties bunched up...watch out!!!!:shock: I didn't see him tonight, so not sure if he is as confused.

That's about it for me. Oh, Eole, are you a nurse? You wouldn't even know he had pneumonia except being pumped full of IV. He looked at me with such a blank look....looking old and detached from reality. Reminds me of my grampa...not my dad.:-(

Good night everyone.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*TJ* My daughter with the semi-green walker is on the tracks.
TWH has been good and my daughter leads many of our rides lately.

*NM* Hope your dad is OK.
We can ride the track as long as enough aggregate is between the ties.
Problems don't start until you hear the train, it gets exciting then.
Some horses come unglued when the train is very close.
All the noise and banging, breaks squealing on the turns.
Then they blow the whistle extra long when they spot you, like you don't already know they're coming.
I used to dread the train, I knew my joy ride was coming, Wait for it! :shock:
Now 6 seasons later we count the cars go by while standing 30' off the track.
I don't wish to be any closer.

*Today's rain* tore a tree top off into my horse field.
No injuries reported, burn barrel will be cooking later this week.
One broken fence wire, not so bad considering.
Once tomorrow's weather clears up it will be hoof care week.
I need to trim all 4 this week, the terrain has been a little rough on them lately.

*Riding alone* would not be my normal.
All 4 of mine can be rode out alone and will behave.
I would really like to ride alone sometimes, just as a little getaway.
Knowing me I would ride some of the more aggressive trails or go exploring.
I am lucky, every week of camping includes wife, daughter, and me.
We prefer the three of us on our rides, but still manage to ride with many other people.
We avoid the large group rides, 60 people traveling like an accordion bellows don't cut it.

Enough of my rambling, I do enjoy the company we keep on this site!
Thanks all.

PS: Stan does visit the over 50 thread, wait I am over fifty.
I still qualify for over 40 though.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I must have missed where you told about Smoky. Is this a horse you replaced Stella with?


No i have not replaced Stella. Bugs has taken her place. And as far as horses go Bugs may have the personality but Stella had the style.

Smoky is a horse Roslyn will be riding for a while until she gets a new one. He is a little on the aged side so will fit in this thread. He is a very experienced horse and neck reins but to old to go on long treks and puts bugs in his place with one look. However that never stopped Bugs from being an A H with Stella i can't see him taking to much notice of Smoky. In for a quick bite and out again before Smoky can kick him. Ill post a photo of Smoky with my grand son on him when they arrive


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> *TJ* My daughter with the semi-green walker is on the tracks.
> TWH has been good and my daughter leads many of our rides lately.
> 
> *NM* Hope your dad is OK.
> We can ride the track as long as enough aggregate is between the ties.
> Problems don't start until you hear the train, it gets exciting then.
> Some horses come unglued when the train is very close.
> All the noise and banging, breaks squealing on the turns.
> Then they blow the whistle extra long when they spot you, like you don't already know they're coming.
> I used to dread the train, I knew my joy ride was coming, Wait for it! :shock:
> Now 6 seasons later we count the cars go by while standing 30' off the track.
> I don't wish to be any closer.
> 
> *Today's rain* tore a tree top off into my horse field.
> No injuries reported, burn barrel will be cooking later this week.
> One broken fence wire, not so bad considering.
> Once tomorrow's weather clears up it will be hoof care week.
> I need to trim all 4 this week, the terrain has been a little rough on them lately.
> 
> *Riding alone* would not be my normal.
> All 4 of mine can be rode out alone and will behave.
> I would really like to ride alone sometimes, just as a little getaway.
> Knowing me I would ride some of the more aggressive trails or go exploring.
> I am lucky, every week of camping includes wife, daughter, and me.
> We prefer the three of us on our rides, but still manage to ride with many other people.
> We avoid the large group rides, 60 people traveling like an accordion bellows don't cut it.
> 
> Enough of my rambling, I do enjoy the company we keep on this site!
> Thanks all.
> 
> PS: Stan does visit the over 50 thread, wait I am over fifty.
> I still qualify for over 40 though.


Yes on occasion I have been known to visit the over 50 thread. Someone has to stir up the old folk and kick some life into them. 

I have also stalked around the over thirty thread once or twice. I qualify to join them twice :shock: However too intense and they all have rug rats. Those days are over for me. If I can't give them back I don't want them:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Hauled a roll of hay out to the pasture last evening and thought I would be slick to line 4 55 gallon barrels up in the gap in the fence between pastures. This was suppose to keep them out of the pasture we were in while getting the round bale situated. Oh, Mr. Houdini aka Little Man( Paint) was having none of that. There was about 4" between the two middle barrels and that was enough for him to investigate the solidity of the barricade with his nose. As soon as he realized they were empty and easily pushed over, he was through the gap and leading the rest of them to the hay. lmbo. Mind you, the other 4 had investigated the drums in their way by smelling the tops, but none of them gave any push at them.


As for riding alone, 90% of my riding is alone since the wife usually has a kid or 3 to watch and still not confident enough to go out, youngest daughter is studying for bible quizzing or homework(homeschool) and my 3rd daughter is afraid to ride outside of me leading her around.

I enjoy the solitude of just me and the horse out soaking up the scenery, but look forward to sharing time out there with someone else who enjoys riding too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You guys! I wanted you to be the first to know.....the superintendant stopped me in the hallway this morning........she wanted to tell me........I won the Woodson Award!!!!:happydance::happydance:This is what it is.....The purpose of the Lauretta Woodson Recognition Program is to honor one educator and one support professional for doing an outstanding job within a district or school. Chapters select the award recipients and then present them with a medallion, certificate, and PASR pin.

I had NO idea. We had to nominate people, and then it was voted on. the super said it was highly in my favor! WOW WOW WOW!  I really needed that!! What a way to start my day! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations!!!!! That is great news for you and your students. Now that excitement will flow over into your class even more than your normal excitement does. 

I'm proud of you and proud to know you.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Congrats Nicker!!!!! Impressive!

I usually trail ride with someone else but lately I havent had too many people to go with so have been trailering out on my own. Scotty (aka spook) is pretty good but nervous. I must say though it is something I never would have done with Hunter.


----------



## Stan

Well done Nickers.

Riding alone is what Bugs needs over the next month to get him listening to me and to build more confidence in each other as well. Not much riding equals a drop in confidence and riding fitness.

We are having some wild weather at the moment high winds but not much rain. We need the rain and its also turned cold so that will slow the grass. I'm still having big problems with the chick weed.

I have taped off the middle of his padock so he can only get the grass on the edges but with the strong winds he is spooky so he runs the ring kicking and bucking. I notice when I go out there he comes up to me, stands and grazes and calms down. I've still got it. With the horse that is, it does not work with SWMBO. When she stands beside me she finds a job for me to do.:wink:

My hats off to you Rick having young children Joshua is running me raggard. His mother is just as bad, she emailed me last night to tell me its going to thunder and lightening so he will need a cuddle. I responded he is a big boy go and occupy yourself I also mentioned he stands to attention when Grandpa speaks to him. I'm waiting on the response from her to that one.

Hell i'm pratling on about babies I should be on the 30s thread:shock: or nip up to the 50s with all the other grandparents and swop child rearing stories.

Back to horses, go riding, for we are having the last lashing of bad weather then its riding time.


----------



## tjtalon

Yay!!nicker!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you everyone!!. Still smiling!

Left at a decent time and got a nice ride in. jays starting to get his winter hair. Rainn's had hers!! Haha. Our nights are getting cold!!

I did the 'block'....took a pic of a farm that sits close to the road that gives JayJay something's to look at! Pic doesn't give a good representation of the junk yard. If anyone wants to get their horse accustomed to 'stuff' come visit me! Tonight we passed Amish buggies (as always) a combine picking corn, and various other things. :lol:

Good night all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Started playing around on craigslist looking at horse trailer. Found this one....just need a small one to take horses on a few trips throughout the year. Don't even own a truck...but time of year to buy.....thoughts. Not sure what is fair price or what to look for.....

2 HORSE TRAILER BUMPER PULL LIGHTWEIGHT CHEAP


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Eole

*Yissy*, I just saw your town: we are "almost" neighbours! 
And I also ride alone most of the time. I have my horses at home, so if I waited for company, I'd never ride. I tell the general direction of where I plan to go and how long. I carry a cell phone and pocket knife on me at all times and wear a helmet. Good riding skills and a trusty mount helps, but that takes time. How is your clyde on trails?

*NM71*, congratulations on that award, that's fantastic. You love your work and it sure shows. Nice that management noticed. 
That trailer looks nice, and if it were in my region, the price is fair. They don't mention brakes. I'd look for a trailer with brakes, much safer especially if towed with a smaller SUV.

*Roaddy*, that "Little Man" is a smart one! 

Here is the progress on the barn we're working on, rushing before winter since it is our hay and wood shaving storage. There was a barn there, but without a floor and sinking in the mud (built on a swamp). We did major drainage before re-building.


----------



## Sibyl

Congratulations Nicker!


----------



## AlexS

Hi all missed you all. 

I mainly kept up on my phone, until about a week ago til I went on vacation. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome back Alex!

As for the trailer....questions I should ask the owner. I guess one if it has electric brakes...

Here's some others I was thinking.....

How old is the wooden floor?
Do the lights/brakes work?
Why are you selling?
Do you have the title in hand?
How many miles on the tires?

Questions for you all.....

Would I want a dressing room? Not sure to what extent I will be using it....never thought I would be here last here.....
How do I know if the axels are good?

Is it better to just wait and buy our truck and look for a trailer then too? (We know what we want in a truck...just saving cash.)

Would my moms Nissan xterra pull this thing? We were going to share. She needs it for her goats. We would split the cost.

What else to I need to consider?

Thank you everyone for everything!!!!. I haven't told you all lately how much I appreciate this thread! I do, I do!!!


Have a GREAT HUMP day all!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oooo, forgot to mention.....this weekend is my trip to QH Congress!!! I've been wanting to go since I was there as a child! Woohoo!


Secondly, my friend I rode with a couple weekends ago set up a little day trip for us. Her friend has a trailer, so we are loading up the first weekend of November. Hoping to get a few others to go too!!! . Excited!!!


----------



## Roadyy

NikerMacker17, the trailer looks very worthy. If you look close at the pic that shows the jack on the tongue you will see a small box attached to the back of the jack. That is your battery box for the electric brakes. 

You can look for dry cracks on the side walls and tread of the tires to tell if they have been sitting awhile and are old. Otherwise do like Stan did and have them balanced for a smoother ride.

The floor should be easily inspected by lifting the rubber floor mats. The tack room floor looks in good shape, but look closely around the edge where it meets the walls for rust bubbles. Do the same around the outside at all the seams where the metal and fiberglass repairs are. 

Axles are a chance in the dark and just keep a grease gun handy to shoot a couple of squirts every couple of trips. If he hasn't kept up with greasing it and you start greasing it too much it will cause an early death. Sounds strange, but have witnessed it first hand from the added grease floating the worn parts and allowing them to let go. Only other way I know would be to jack up each axle and wiggle the tires to check for slack or pull the wheels and inspect each bearing individually.

If the lights aren't LED then I would replace them with LED inside and out. Of course that is a personal preference for brighter and more dependable service. 

Offer $2000 cash then barter from there.


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, the barn is looking great!! I am jealous of having a hay and shavings storage place.

Alex, it's good to have you back. Stan has been running a muck without you here to check him. lol

I took a couple of pics of Trusty's leg and how well it has healed.

















Then this is the disc golf baskets I made for the church Family Fun Day events we are sponsoring this Saturday at two different locations at different times.









I know it looks cheap and, frankly, it is as I have $16 invested in both of them by purchasing the chain. :lol:

Nevermind the mess in there as I am in the process of building saddle racks and shoved alot of stuff back out of the way.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congratulations Nicker! That is quite an honor. That is a very nice looking trailer for its' age. You might ask if it was garaged & check that you can manage the ramp alone. My neighbor recently got 1 w/a ramp, but it was pretty heavy, so the seller cut it in half & it's much easier. He's very innovative & the job really looked nice-great idea!

Good to see you post again, Alex S!

Rick-hope you feel much better & are back in the saddle soon.

Stan-no rug rats here, either-all the youngsters around here have 4 legs!

I sure am liking my new mare. She is such a good girl! Haven't felt a gait yet, but we're still getting used to each other. It was so much fun spending the "windfall $$", but now we have to buckle down & finish paying off the past debts. I have all the "big" balances moved to 0% plans & real headway is now being made. We'll buy a pallet of wood pellets in town today-(50 bags) and another one next month-that should get us through the winter. I would like to store up some hay, but that would mean buying a 20' container & dedicating it to just feed. Will do that at some point, but maybe not right now.

Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## Celeste

Alex, we missed you.


----------



## Yissy

Have a question. I'm going this Saturday to look at a new facility to board my horse. I'm not happy where I am. Is there anything specifically that I should look for, as far as red flags or anything. I know I'll check out the other horses there etc..but is there something that people normally don't think to look at that I should be?


----------



## Sibyl

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oooo, forgot to mention.....this weekend is my trip to QH Congress!!! I've been wanting to go since I was there as a child! Woohoo!


I would like to go too! My mare Winning Wisely won the Junior Trail in 2010 but also then, I had no time to go to the Congress (she went with her trainer). I have been there just once in the 90', and still remember it. It's even better than the World Championships in OKC.
Please excuse my enthusiasm.:lol:
Have fun Nicker!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Hi all missed you all.
> 
> I mainly kept up on my phone, until about a week ago til I went on vacation. Hope everyone is doing well.


 
Let the games begin.:twisted:


I know all say it together so Alex dose not feel alone. Shuddup Stan :lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Welcome back Alex!
> 
> As for the trailer....questions I should ask the owner. I guess one if it has electric brakes...
> 
> Here's some others I was thinking.....
> 
> How old is the wooden floor?
> Do the lights/brakes work?
> Why are you selling?
> Do you have the title in hand?
> How many miles on the tires?
> 
> Questions for you all.....
> 
> Would I want a dressing room? Not sure to what extent I will be using it....never thought I would be here last here.....
> How do I know if the axels are good?
> 
> Is it better to just wait and buy our truck and look for a trailer then too? (We know what we want in a truck...just saving cash.)
> 
> Would my moms Nissan xterra pull this thing? We were going to share. She needs it for her goats. We would split the cost.
> 
> What else to I need to consider?
> 
> Thank you everyone for everything!!!!. I haven't told you all lately how much I appreciate this thread! I do, I do!!!
> 
> 
> Have a GREAT HUMP day all!!!!


As Rick has said, he has covered it well. I'll add climb under the float and have a good look for rust in the beams. Tyres, bearings, can be replaced but the electric brakes make sure thay work, thats expensive.

Also check if the brakes are on 4 wheels or just two. Fare better stopping power on 4.

The thing that kills horse floats in NZ is rust in the chassis or rust in general. When I brought my new float the first thought was to rust, and what could rust, the second was the brakes, then the over all build and strength. However I am looking at it for New Zealand conditions.

As for the price in NZ that float would have been snapped up and repaired. As Rick has mentioned $2000 a good place to start and in NZ a **** good buy. I let my old one go for $5000 and it was not a patch on the one you are looking at. Mine needed a complete new skin and the chassis was not galvinsied against rust.

Happy hunting.

Have a great hump day, that one gets me, and I have said it to my collegues at work with a response I can not repeat. They are all women and thought I was being a little over the line. It has a different meaning in NZ


----------



## tjtalon

"Let The Games Begin" indeed..welcome back Alex! Happy Hump Day to everyone, & all that that implies. My Hump Day, however, is Thursday, so I don't get one, really. Haven't for quite a long time. Guess I'm screwed (did I just get in trouble?).

I had my review today. Doing wonderful, except for my burn-out w/medicals. Not much wage increase, as the usual 3% has been axed by Big Admin, for all departments.

Yissy, I don't have much experience, but if it was me, I'd look @ the people, & how they interact w/their horse(s); i.e, are they treated as "performance machines" or as compatriots in activity? That's just me...it would say alot about the general bent of the stable, in attitude. As for the practicals, listen to the friends here, they know bunches & bunches.


----------



## tjtalon

Yissy: your Clyde's face (what is his name?







)reminds me a bit of my instructor "Tommy". Here's a pic of him:


----------



## tjtalon

Tommy is Indian Paint, but there's Clyde in there. he's 15 hands, but big-boned w/big feet..& there's that long head.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Yissy, I would pay attention to the condition of the stalls. Are they clean? Adequate bedding? What is the turnout situation? How many horses per field. Are there run in sheds or trees for shelter? Those are just the first few things that popped into my head.

Tj, enjoy your hump day tomorrow.

Stan, so glad we have been able to teach you a little bit of US lingo..just enough to get you in trouble. :twisted:

Nicker...talk about coincidences. Hubby and I are thinking about buying our first trailer too! We want to start riding off property. A facebook friend has a Rice trailer for sale. It is $2800 or best offer. I am thinking of offering $2500 if it really is as good as it looks. Supposedly it has new brakes, wiring, floor, axle, and tires and fresh paint. I have heard good things about Rice trailers. You don't see many of them here in the US..they are a UK brand. Anyone have any experience with them? I love the fact it has a full size door in the front left so the horses never have to back out. Here is a pic.


----------



## corgi

And one other view


----------



## Yissy

tjtalon - My mare's name is Shiloh, she's 16.2hh. Thanks for the tip. I'm really hoping that I can see other boarders there when I visit the new barn. I want to see how they interact with the BO. If they seem happy, or frustrated. I don't want to go to a barn with drama. 

corgi - Thanks for the info...I'm pretty nervous about moving her, but I need a drama free barn. I'm sure if I'm not comfortable, then Shiloh will feel something's wrong.


----------



## Stan

I have no riding photos but here is Bugs on the only good grass we have. I moved him onto it this morning and he is as happy as a pig rolling in poo. So much so he did his dead horse impersonation and, I'm to lazy to stand so i have a munch while having a laying down.


----------



## Stan

Stan said:


> I have no riding photos but here is Bugs on the only good grass we have. I moved him onto it this morning and he is as happy as a pig rolling in poo. So much so he did his dead horse impersonation and, I'm to lazy to stand so i have a munch while having a laying down.
> 
> View attachment 297809
> 
> 
> View attachment 297817
> 
> 
> View attachment 297825
> 
> 
> View attachment 297833
> 
> 
> View attachment 297841


----------



## Stan

It seems something weird is going on.
I have posted a few photos but they don't show for me nor does my avatar

I have photos of Smoky, and my grandson having a ride which i will post when it all gets going again.

If the post of Bugs is showing could someone let me know. If I still cant view its off to the I T guys for me.

I have noticed the word d.a.m.n is being sensored it comes up as 
**** darn it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, bugs pic came up! They gave me a laugh!!! What a funny boy.

I noticed 'that word' being censored also.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks for all the tips on th 'float'. I will tuck that info away. I really do think it's a great price. Looked into the brand, and it appears to be a good one. After much consideration....I think I want one with a dressing room.

I am not sure of what I will be doing in a year, but I would rather have a bit too much than wishing I had more. This should be a long term purchase...unless I fall into $$$$$, which shouldn't happen until my mom dies....and that better be a while!!!!:lol::lol::lol: so....I'm going to keep searching. Plus, I'm accustomed to having a dressing room from years back.....

Thanks again. And corgi, that float looks good!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

It is raining this morning. I'm so glad we got the furniture & hay here before it hit. Had the pellet stove on yesterday-so nice!. Today I will be cleaning the new things & figuring out what I want to put in them. My mare had 1 rear leg a bit puffy after Sunday's ride, but it is back to normal now. My repaired boots were pretty hard to get on-the instep is much tighter & a bit of the width is gone, also. If I ever have something like this done again-I will have to stress that I don't want the top part made any smaller-they no longer feel like slippers-boo-hoo! I'm hoping they do stretch a bit. I am very happy w/the insulated boots though-nice to be able to close them now & the leather extension looks fine. We lost our Bountiful Basket site out here-I guess there wasn't enough participation during the summer, so it was dropped. The sites in town often sell out-w/80-90 baskets at each one. Most of them are outside, so it's not as easy to participate.
Anybody got riding plans for the W/E yet? I'll have to work around the weather, but I definitely want to get out again.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I see the pics of Bugs in the first post, but the second post only has the links.


NikerMacker17, the hauler I have has the dressing room and a tack room. The tack room is under the manger and has access from either side while the dressing room is only accessible from the right side. I need to bring it around and do some repairs on it, but have been so tied up with other things and I haven't been close to ready to take any of the horses out of the neighborhood yet.

I eventually want to get a goose neck 3 horse slant with small LQ. Nothing huge or fancy, but enough to handle us for a 3 day weekend. I would gladly do the repairs on this one and sell it to you at a great price, but the drive would put your cost above what a good one there will run you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> NikerMacker17, the hauler I have has the dressing room and a tack room. The tack room is under the manger and has access from either side while the dressing room is only accessible from the right side. I need to bring it around and do some repairs on it, but have been so tied up with other things and I haven't been close to ready to take any of the horses out of the neighborhood yet.
> 
> I eventually want to get a goose neck 3 horse slant with small LQ. Nothing huge or fancy, but enough to handle us for a 3 day weekend. I would gladly do the repairs on this one and sell it to you at a great price, but the drive would put your cost above what a good one there will run you.


Maybe mom and I can take a 'road trip'! hahaha I laugh....but the woman WOULD DO IT!! :lol::lol::wink:

Yeah, if I come into $$$$, I want a weekender.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another.........not bad either! More $$$ but newer, but like the ideas of a slant load, as I may often only transport one..... 
*2003 Jackson 2 horse Slant Trailer*
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/4080223628.html


----------



## Roadyy

The link took me to MS web browser.

Here it is for others to see and comment on.

2003 Jackson 2 horse Slant Trailer


































Good looking trailer and probably a good price for your area. Here that would go for around $4500 in great shape for an '03. 

Here is one in your area with dressing room for $2000 less, but still gives you what you need.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/4111883437.html


----------



## Roadyy

While looking around your area I found this option for you while you save up for the trailer you want.

FOR RENT: Stock/2 horse bumper pull


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is one in your area with dressing room for $2000 less, but still gives you what you need.

New 2008 Calico 2H slant horse trailer with dressing room[/QUOTE]

Roaddy, you crack me up!:lol: Yes! I did see this one a while ago when browsing. (prior to me deciding on the dressing room.) You know.....we would have to pass this way coming and going to QH Congress!:shock::wink:

Wouldn't my DH *&^% if I came home with a TRAILER!!! Hahahahaha TOO FUNNY! wink: but NOT beyond my doings!!!!) LMBO

Thanks for your help! Will look into this for sure!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

hey YA'll Man oh Man I need a Drink! Life is Crazy. Between a Crazy "bad word" woman stalking and harassing me and my Daughter thinking it was Cool to just take my Car in the middle of the night. And getting the Barn ready for winter. Also trying to get a RAT "ewwwwww" out of the barn. I have not had time to get on here and catch up with everyone. hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Roadyy

Who are you again? You may need to do an intro thread so we can get to know you.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Who are you again? You may need to do an intro thread so we can get to know you.


Not funny right now Sorry!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry, hun. Hope your day gets better. The rat trap I described in your other thread does work as I have used it to get rid of them here in the shop.


----------



## tjtalon

Finally got on to be able to reply, instead of just read & catch up (my "late nite", as don't have to be in 'till 2pm tomorrow).

Yissy: Your Shiloh is beautiful! Hope you find that perfect boarding home soon.
Ladona: My humpday was really ok, not too busy & no blood/floods/fire.
CCG: Rained here too, started late afternoon, then blew in good this evening. Fall has arrived. Hope the boots get comfy soon; I'm a comfy-foot person, too. Like all to fit like gloves. 
Stan!: that Bugs of yours looks like an absolute character, what a personality!!
Lori: I DO remember you, & will not add to Rick's teasing. Who's this crazy woman?? Don't we all have enough crazy w/out more crazy? Danged "stuff"..
Nicker: you be one BZ woman! Hope you find that perfect trailer. I really liked Ladona's pic w/the side door, way cool.

The Chief submitted my review to the Director; on her desk, but she wasn't there today. So...maybe next week I'll learn if I get the next-to-nothing, or the 30cents Chief has submitted for consideration (he told me "YOU SAY NOTHING, TO NO ONE!!) Fingers crossed, I really need a break. He also submitted in review "Have in mind a position that will utilize Terry's capabilities in ways beneficial to the department". He's been working on this, I know. He said, that then Director will say "what position", so he can launch his sales pitch. Fingers/toes crossed. I need a miracle. Light candles, ask your horses, ask your cars & dogs. I be needing a coupla miracles.

Hope all can get good rides this weekend! This Monday, I'll get to get Tommy out for a lesson. Hope it's good for both of us. Think I'll ask Janice if we can go to the arena..now that I know the dogs will bark next door, I can do ok, so Tommy will do fine. I've got in mind getting to trot by end of October, it's a goal...my birthday is Oct 28, & will be the big 60.


----------



## tjtalon

Er...typo...cats & dogs, not cars & dogs. But, you can ask your cars, too, or trucks, or trailers, or coffee makers or toaster overs...


----------



## corgi

Well, this post may be a bit jumpy because I just took a sedative and my brain is fuzzy. I am sorry for putting this out there but I need to write this all down and i can't do it on facebook because I still need to contact family members.

My dad passed away tonight.

Some of you may remember that my dad had an abdominal aortic aneurysm repaired in march and that the surgery did not go well. He ended up in a coma and in multi organ failure and then they flew him to UVA avd finally after 3 weeks in UvA and a month in rehab, he came home. I posted a pic of the two of us the last day he was in rehab.

This morning he started hemorraghing badly. So much blood. An ambulance was called and I started the 4 hour drive to Danville, VA. The docs in Danville gave me the phone to say my goodbyes and my love yous to my dad because they didnt think he would still be alive when I got down here.

Before I could get down here, they flew him to Wake Forest Medical Center in Winston Salem NC. Thy determined that the graft from his surgery in march became entwined in his bowels and was causing the bleeding. They said he wouldn't survive the surgery and advised us to just let him go. But Dad woke up and insisted on the surgery. They had me explain how difficult the surgery was and and how he would probably not be able to live independently if he survived the surgery and Dad's exact words to me ....his last words to me were "Ladona, I am a fighter. You know i am a fighter. I have to give this a chance. I have more life to live." I told him I would respect his decision and that inwas proud of him and loved him and he told me he loved me too and then they wheeled him into surgery.

He lasted 2.5 hours on the table when he started to crash. They did CPR and other meausures to revive him but it was not to be.

My dad died at 11:45pm. He was 78.5 years old and the most honest and hardworking Man in the world. He was the best father a girl could want and i am so lucky he was mine. My mother lost her husband of 59 years tonight. 

I really needed to get this off my chest and i know this is not the most appropriate place to put this but i needed to express this so I can find some peace and get some rest. 

I consider you all my friends and knew you would allow me to get this out so I can begin my own healing.

Thank you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Ladona, I an so, so, sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. Prayers and hugs to you and your family.:hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I you have my sympathy and condolences. I lost my father in '02 to a massive heart attack on his way back to the shop from a job out in the middle of no where. Luckily the young man working with him was driving so there was someone with him and so he didn't have it where no one knew where he was.

I recall the picture you mentioned with you and your dad and hope you were able to get some amount of sleep this morning. If there is anything we can do as your friends I urge you to mention it so we can rally around you for support and comfort.


----------



## Celeste

Ladona, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Koolio

I am so sorry for your loss Ladonna.


----------



## Roadyy

Decided to get a couple of the horses out for a ride around the yard last evening. This time it was Little Man who got to accompany Trusty around the front yard. I was expecting him to be as stubborn as the last time, but was actually pretty good minus the wandering off of center and the side pass turns he would do instead of just turning. I wish I had time to work on each of them more often to tune up some of these bad habits. This weekend I'll spend time with the three I have up for sale and will hopefully get some workout pics for y'all. That will be Jems, Boo and Sugar. If I can ever get on Jems' back and ride her I'm afraid I won't want to let her go because she looks to have a beautiful and smooth trot/canter. Every time I see her canter or trot I watch her topline to see if it raises and lowers drastically, but it is amazingly steady. I can only imagine how smooth of a ride she could be.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Sorry, hun. Hope your day gets better. The rat trap I described in your other thread does work as I have used it to get rid of them here in the shop.


ok i will try it if I can figure it out


----------



## Critter sitter

OMG Ladonna I am so very sorry for your Loss. 
((((HUGS))))


----------



## tjtalon

oh...Ladona..I'm so sorry. Many many hugs and prayers sending your way.........


----------



## Critter sitter

TJ 

The physco Beeatch is a Friends GF we stopped talking 4 years ago " he was a friend of hubby and I"
He and I were close 4 years ago he would open up and talk to me about everything in his life I was like a councilor to him. He wanted to pursue a relationship with the physco. She was/is a very jealous woman and we decided that it would be best if he and I stopped talking because of the jealous issues. 

well about 3 months ago he called me and we had a few convos about their relationship and just basically chatting about life in general. My hubby knew about the convos. His gf didn't so I found out later. She discovered he was talking to me and preceded to harass me and stalk me in personal and business matters and also threaten to kill me. that was the last straw and I got a protection order on her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok guys........it's almost that time............I have 3 hours until I leave for QH Congress!!!! I'm packed, my hubby gave me some extra spending cash  along with my own..........YEEHAW!!!

I'm so excited!!!:happydance::happydance:
I'll take pics and keep you posted if my hotel has WiFi!!


----------



## Roadyy

NikerMacker17, I forgot to mention. You should make sure to put in for the horse trailer giveaway at the congress.

I believe it is Exiss trailers that is having the giveaway. Although it is a goose neck trailer. If you win it then I'll haul my bumper pull up there and just trade you even since I'm buying fuel for the trip. haha


----------



## Stan

Ladona my best wishes heading your way and it will get better.

This is a thread of greatly experienced folks and letting it hang out so to speak, is acceptable by us. That is one of the reasons this thread has lasted so long we make allowences and have all experienced sad/hard times.


----------



## Stan

Nickers

I'm posting another photo of mine. it does not have a dressing room but your husband could rig up a blanket from head to knees and you could change in that. I used to do that for SWMBO untill on one ocassion I dropped the blanket, accident it was, my arms got tired, or were we having a domestic. That does not matter because that was when the real fight began. I did not ride that day. And I learnt to cook.

Back to my float it is only a two horse rear loading but it has the side exit which the horses love Beats backing out. We also sleep in the float as the internals come out and it lockes up with the windows above eye level.
we would habve liked one with accommodation but can't justify it and it would require a new towing vehicle.


----------



## Stan

Now that the photos are working at my end there is no stopping me.

These are photos of Smokey, grandson and Roslyn. AKA SWMBO and the grass is still not growing very well, its still cold so you all still have some riding weather left.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, you are cracking my mom and I up!!! :lol::lol::lol: love your float!!:wink: your grandson is SO cute!!!

Roaddy....on the drive here ( we made it to Columbus) I told mom I was throwing tons of chances into the pot for a trailer!! Not sure if the trade is quite even.....:wink:

We made it safe and sound.....the traffic was terrible...tells me I'm not getting out of our small town enough....

Ordered pizza in, some wine, and a lot of gabbing going on! . A fine end to a fine day!

Looking forward to congress. Does anyone need anything? I will be shopping......:lol::lol:

Critter....that crazy BEEAch...sounds crazy!!! What are you doing about it???

Got a great ride in last night, as I knew I would be gone all weekend. (Although I have Monday off for Columbus Day!). So here is a pic...a bit of fall.

Ok, will be checking in....go ride everyone!!!


----------



## tinyliny

just think we all started out this cute~!!


----------



## bkylem

I just turned 60 and stated lessons a little over 6 months ago. You always have these little items on your wish list that usually are never taken down. Well, I now ride and it is the very best part of my week. I have my posting down and my two- point is almost there as well, while getting a nice rhythm over the ground poles.
I always arrive early and stay late just to muck & clean. I simply like being around the horses. It is hard to describe, but a void has been filled that lithium was unable to. 

So very cool


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome bkylem-you are making good progress in your lessons. We get the horse connection-I've owned some since I was teen-ager-for me they are like potatoe chips-can't have just one! LOL!

LaDonna- I am so very sorry for your loss of your father. I lost mine when I was a teen-ager-it really impacted my life. I'm so glad we have this place to come to to let it all out. 

Um.m.m...shopping-well I've been on ebay..I have a new breast collar coming, some new riding pants, a very cool Western bit, a padlock for my container, and probably some more things I'll be buying tomorrow. Boots, regular & winter,& something other than tennis shoes for going out & cleaning corrals in the winter-I want something that doesn't "catch" all the mud, gravel, etc., as I don't want to spend my life cleaning floors-it's not as rewarding as cleaning corrals-or maybe that's just me-haha.

Nicker-have fun at the show!

CS-It's pretty scary when the crazies start coming after you! hope things settle down soon for you.

Stan-Bugs is certainly a character & I hope your drought is over soon-maybe we should all do a rain dance again?

This week sure flew by! Now if the body would "lighten" as easily as the checking account does! Yikes! That stuff melts away fast!

Have a great W/E, everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Lori: let me come over & smack that woman around..just a little bit...hope you get her to go away. Have dealt w/psychos myself; eventually..they usually go away. Keep her @ bay, as I'm sure you will.

Nicker, you GO girl!! (pretty pic!)

Geez, Stan, glad you learned to cook..! & that's a pretty trailer/float..(& I do like this side-door thing. I doubt if I'll ever be in the place for that, but if miracles happen, I'll keep this side-door thing in mind). &, COOL pics!!

Wow, welcome bkylem!! Glad you've come here, please come back. I turn 60 soon. Some things are not to be given up on, huh?!

Ladona, hope you're getting some sleep & comfort....

CCG, yup, lightening is good. Let's all go for the light..ah doo believe it's it horses' eyes.............& yay on the shopping! That sounds like good fun & good stuff.

Luv you guys. You'll likely hear from me on Horse Monday.


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> just think we all started out this cute~!!


I didn't. 
I remember a conversation my mother was having with one of her girlfriends when the girlfriend commented on how well behaved I was. she commented that I was one in a million. Mum, she responded with no he's not he was won in a raffel. That has stayed with me, explains alot:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Welcome bkylem-you are making good progress in your lessons. We get the horse connection-I've owned some since I was teen-ager-for me they are like potatoe chips-can't have just one! LOL!
> 
> LaDonna- I am so very sorry for your loss of your father. I lost mine when I was a teen-ager-it really impacted my life. I'm so glad we have this place to come to to let it all out.
> 
> Um.m.m...shopping-well I've been on ebay..I have a new breast collar coming, some new riding pants, a very cool Western bit, a padlock for my container, and probably some more things I'll be buying tomorrow. Boots, regular & winter,& something other than tennis shoes for going out & cleaning corrals in the winter-I want something that doesn't "catch" all the mud, gravel, etc., as I don't want to spend my life cleaning floors-it's not as rewarding as cleaning corrals-or maybe that's just me-haha.
> 
> Nicker-have fun at the show!
> 
> CS-It's pretty scary when the crazies start coming after you! hope things settle down soon for you.
> 
> Stan-Bugs is certainly a character & I hope your drought is over soon-maybe we should all do a rain dance again?
> 
> This week sure flew by! Now if the body would "lighten" as easily as the checking account does! Yikes! That stuff melts away fast!
> 
> Have a great W/E, everyone!


According to the government the drought is now over but what would they know.

We have not had a lot of rain this winter and some are forcasting a dry summer again. The paddocks are mostly weed so I am concerned. I have to move Bugs off this weekend to try and get the grass up to 4 inches before I can graze it in earnest. It needs to be that high so it supports itself and the two horses. Old saying grass grows grass. However I'm struggling with 70% being weed, it does not look good if we don't get enough rain and it has to warm up as well. You guys are holding onto the warm weather. Go riding while you can.


----------



## tjtalon

PS speaking of lightening checking accounts: I got my 30cent raise! Yay! (Chief has sealed my lips w/super-glue..) Director said nothing to him, yet, re his idea for my "new position", but am going in Monday, after I get back into town from the 'li ranch, to set up for HealthOne biggie-people people mtg for Tues, gave Chief a shopping list for the food..& have an agenda designated from him the set-up/snacks for the Nov-Dec continuing-education mtgs from HealthOne Mile High Ambulance that we've been attending on their turf for 3 mos. They're moving their facility, so we're hosting.

It's my test(s) & preview for an aspect of "new position" (yet in Chief-headspace), but I cvn do this. No Martha Stewart,. but have a bent for this kinda thing, & a flair, too! (right off the bat [so to speak for Halloween]) scrounged in a store room for a coupla appropriate theme-deco things for this Tues, & last month found serving/glossware items (still @ barebones w/that, but I'll fix it right).

Sorry to blab, but where else can I blab?! Lol...if I do this little stuff right, then Chief can present to Director that it's already being done, therefore giving impact to his future presentation,

BTW...if anyone wants to offer suggestions: (this Tues, as a quickie thing, told Chief to get a coffee cake, oranges & apples to slice), but the Nov-Dec CE (don't have to be so fancy as the bigwig mtgs): I googled "light refeshments", but need something easy/cheap for 2 days (CE's Tues/Wed). Thinking veggies, veggie "frenchfries",cheese...anyone have any ideas for a "something" that can be doubled & fresh/nice over 2 days??

Thanks for reading...much bigger stuff going on in our our lives...but wanted to ask for help..not Martha Stewart yet!


----------



## Critter sitter

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan, you are cracking my mom and I up!!! :lol::lol::lol: love your float!!:wink: your grandson is SO cute!!!
> 
> Roaddy....on the drive here ( we made it to Columbus) I told mom I was throwing tons of chances into the pot for a trailer!! Not sure if the trade is quite even.....:wink:
> 
> We made it safe and sound.....the traffic was terrible...tells me I'm not getting out of our small town enough....
> 
> Ordered pizza in, some wine, and a lot of gabbing going on! . A fine end to a fine day!
> 
> Looking forward to congress. Does anyone need anything? I will be shopping......:lol::lol:
> 
> Critter....that crazy BEEAch...sounds crazy!!! What are you doing about it???
> 
> Got a great ride in last night, as I knew I would be gone all weekend. (Although I have Monday off for Columbus Day!). So here is a pic...a bit of fall.
> 
> Ok, will be checking in....go ride everyone!!!


 I went and got a protection order on her and so far that is working." I had to do that on my Birthday last week! " I also told her BF that I and my family will not be associated with him. I can not have my self or family in any jeopardy.


----------



## Roadyy

All I can think of when I read about her is a BuckCherry song.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> All I can think of when I read about her is a BuckCherry song.


Ok Rick..you get the honor of being able to pry a giggle out of me while I am grieiving.

I know the EXACT song you are talking about! :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

It's all I could think of every time they mention that.:twisted:

Just know my ear is yours for the lending ANYTIME you want to talk as I know the feeling of losing a dad. I would love to trade life stories with you about time spent with them.


----------



## Roadyy

I apologize for my bad manners. 


Welcome to the group, bkylem. I hope you settle in well and join in the conversation often.


----------



## Sibyl

Ladona, I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure you have lots of fond memories of him you will keep in your heart and will help you.
My dad died when I was four years old so I actually do not have many memories of him and it is like missing a part of the roots.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh Ladona so sorry for the loss of your dad. That is something I don't even want to think of. We are all here for you. Big hugs. It's my dad's 75th birthday tomorrow and we are having a surprise party. 
Took Scotty out today beautiful fall day. Hoping to go for a long ride in Monday as it is our thanksgiving. Happy thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. 
Welcome Bky always nice to have new people join.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

What a beautiful fall day for a ride. Am going on Monday for a long ride with a new girl at the barn. Looking forward to having someone else to ride with.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends!! 

It was a lovely fall day today and my daughter didn't have to work so we got in some girl time shopping (at the tack store of course). The tack shop just got in the jumping saddle DD has been waiting on since late spring, so she brought it home to try it out. My daughter has the same brand and adjustable tree (genesis system) in her dressage saddle so I'm pretty sure it will be a keeper for her. 

We also took "Cheeky pony" (aka Himmy) to the stable today for winter boarding and to continue her training. Himmy is our 4 y.o. Welsh x Hanovaran mare who is also my daughters potential eventer. She will try out the saddle again on Himmy tomorrow or Monday to be sure it is the right one before she buys. 

I am thinking of taking Koolio to the stable at the end of the month to board as well. Winter is long and brutal here and the days are very short, so not much riding without an indoor arena. The stable has a heated indoor and DD works there part time, so we know the horse carie is excellent. Although I hate paying board, I also know that riding regularly helps me deal with stress. We would also still have two horses (Sam and Sally) at home to ride on those nicer winter days. 

Tomorrow I will cook a Thanksgiving turkey and hopefully get another ride in. Monday is also a holiday, so one extra day to unwind, decompress and relax before going back to work, and another day to reflect upon all that I am thankful for.

I wish everyone a fantastic weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone,

Corgi, hope you are hanging in there!

Just peaking in to give a teaser of our weekend here at Congress.. Having a super time. Stayed late last night to watch the freestyle reining championships. SO very COOL!!!. Here's a pic of a rider going bridleless. So inspiring.

Hope you are all getting in some saddle time. Hoping to have daylight and the rain holds off so I can today too!:wink:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Happy Place

NickerMaker I am so jealous! I have always wanted to go to congress. It's on my bucket list for sure.

It is beautiful here in Michigan. I am fighting the tail end of a cold and hoping that I have the energy for a ride today. All I want to do is go for a walk with my girl but man alive, I am TIRED! LOL Wish me luck.


----------



## Eole

Welcome *Bkylem*, just jump in the conversation whenever you can.
*Hunter*: gorgeous picture with those flaming trees.
*TJ*: so happy for you that you got what you wanted. Can't help you with the catering ideas...:wink: 
*NM*: hope your having a great time at the congress; it's the shopping I'm jealous about! 
*Koolio*: boarding during winter sounds like a good idea, especially if you have also a horse at home to enjoy. Our winters are bad, but I think yours are worse in terms of cold. Did you take your final decision yet?

*Corgi*-Ladona: So sorry for your loss, those are hard times. Sending you good thoughts; hope you are surrounded by loving people.

Enjoying great weather again for the long week end. Rode Eole the grey devil yesterday and he was, well, devilish. We had quite an argument about crossing a little water on the trail. He finally started in, then jumped out sideway... to end up in a ditch full of water!!! :twisted:
I rode my mare today and she was an angel as always.
Tomorrow will be rainy, so I might catch up on paper work and house chores.


----------



## Eole

BTW, that picture is taken on my land. The forest is so nice this time of year, you can see far.

I forgot, *STAN*: your Grandson is really a cute boy.


----------



## Koolio

*Thanksgiving*

As I sit keeping an eye on the potatoes and the turkey as they cook, I think about all that I am thankful for. My life is truly blessed with a wonderful husband and children, a loving family, good health, a beautiful home, good friends, awesome animals, a decent job, safety, freedom and overall happiness.

Here are a few more things I am thankful for...

Fall.









The ability to enjoy a lovely fall afternoon with my 23 y.o. Gelding Sam.









Sunshine casting shadows on golden fields after a bountiful crop.


















The place I call home.









Living here, when the city is way over there.









I am also grateful for you, my friends on this thread. Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Country Woman

Hunter65 said:


> What a beautiful fall day for a ride. Am going on Monday for a long ride with a new girl at the barn. Looking forward to having someone else to ride with.
> View attachment 299689


Love this picture Hunter 

the leaves are colorful


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning everyone! We made it home safe and sound...and still feeling the happy feelings of being in my element!!! I SO belonged there!:wink:

So we arrived late on Friday, so we ordered pizza in. Yummy!

We headed to the fairgrounds and came face to face with TONS of trailers!!!! We did a lot of investigating. Found one better made than all the rest. A Logan. I have a pic.

We shopped and shopped. Did a little show watching...but a longeing class isn't what i came for....so we shopped some more, . I bought Rainn a pink zebra turnout blanket, black leather chaps (to break the cold fall wind), a few western tops for myself, braided leather reins for Rainn's bridle (although, I love them, so think I will put them on jays, since I ride him most). Bought a beautiful quilted Ariat jacket to wear during fall. It has an embroidered Congress emblem on the back! Yes, I spent the wad! :lol:

We took a break, had a beer, relieved our feet and did a bit more shopping. By then it was time for the reining competition....which we found out earlier you had to purchase tickets weeks before!:shock: BUT, sometimes people scalp them......so I said, what the hey, we came all this way, and it's the reining competitions that chose this weekend to go...

So I scoped the situation. Saw some older gentleman who were the ticket takers talking...I mosied up, asked if they had tickets...no they didn't....oh that's too bad....but I still stood there. A guy gets up, comes back and says, I have two front row, boxed seats I'll sell ya for $100. A $100 BUCKS???? They were originally $120.....

Well, I don't know what possessed me... But I reached in my purse and grabbed a hundred dollar bill, shoved it at the guy, and grabbed the tickets!!:shock: mom commented later that she doesn't know how I pulled that $$$ out so fast!! Hahahaha:lol:

So we found our seats...and for a few minutes, I thought....what the h*** did I just do????:? But as the competition got under way.....I was SOOOO happy we were there. It was pro and non-pro freestyle reining. The costumes and patterns were truly amazing. We laughed, clapped, cried, and we gave a standing ovation. SO fun!! We didn't get back tot the hotel until after 11:00. Long day, but so worth the sore feet!:lol:

The next morning we went down to breakfast. There was a guy talking about a new halter he designed, based on a dream he had. He gave each of us one!! Then across the room I spied the woman who won 2nd in the non-pro the night before. I walked up to her to congratulate her. It was her first time to show congress! and did so well. She had caught my attention that night because you could tell that she was there to have fun, and her horse was having fun too, a nice connection.. Anther good reason for going tot the competition....I knew the competitors.

We got home, and after a nap, I ran to the barn. I saddled up Rainn, as I now have a new respect for my old mare. ( she was a winning reining horse in her day.) pouring down rain, with new reins in my hand, Rainn and I (and Maggie, the dog) rode through my moms fields and trails. . She seemed to know something was up...she was full of pep, and rode spectacularly. I literally had to hold her back..what fun!!

So, that was our weekend...actually I'm off today, so mom and I are taking a ride later this afternoon. . I'm truly thankful! (Loved your photos Koolio)

Have a good day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Me as a horses a$$! Hahaha

Oh, and I got to wear all my western gear....glitzy belts, jeans and boots! . The more bling the better, hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Shopping galore......


----------



## NickerMaker71

The trailer I would love to have......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and how could I forget....Rainn in the rain, with her new reins!!:shock::-|:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad you had such a great time NM! I've been shopping this W/E, too! I did mine on ebay, bought some great stuff & there are still a few more auctions to finish up. I'm getting boots, bits, jackets, a "pulling" breast collar & some ******! I've been wanting those for years-less restricting than the full-length chaps, so can't wait to get them here & try them out.
Glad you had that hundred dollar bill handy! & Yes, that is a very nice trailer.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you had a great time at the QH Congress. The pics are great and Logan makes a great trailer. Rainn looks like she is enjoying the trails.


Koolio, glad you had a great weekend and I can see why you would consider boarding a couple of horses through the winter. I agree about you having plenty to be thankful for as we all do if we just stop and think about it. 

I watched a movie the other day that had a hobo counting 10 things every day that he was thankful for, I can't think of the name of the movie to save my life. It was about a kid that wanted to be a millionaire then became one as an oil tycoon. 

Really good movie and was the sequel.




I decided to work with Boo yesterday afternoon and we both got a workout as he was showing his buddy sourness being around the front of the house while the others were back in the pasture. I can see he will need alot of saddle time to get over that and I wish I had as much free time as he needs for it.

He kept wanting to go back to the pasture so I let him and then worked his butt off while we were there before walking back towards the front of the house. Each time he would go so far then want to turn back so we went back worked figure 8s and tight circles til he was glad to walk away towards the front of the house.


----------



## tjtalon

test post...having trouble w/browser...


----------



## tjtalon

'K..that worked,finally. Had to do a buncha stuff to get back. Geez..

Koolio, beautiful pics, Nicker, so happy you got to do what you wanted (&buy!), Rick, good pics. Hope all are doing well & hanging in.

Have no "good" Horse Monday to share. Went out, got 2/3 of pens/stalls cleaned, when a big, fast, wind/rain/lightning/hail storm moved in. No lesson. Maybe next Monday.


----------



## Yissy

Eole said:


> *Yissy*, I just saw your town: we are "almost" neighbours!
> And I also ride alone most of the time. I have my horses at home, so if I waited for company, I'd never ride. I tell the general direction of where I plan to go and how long. I carry a cell phone and pocket knife on me at all times and wear a helmet. Good riding skills and a trusty mount helps, but that takes time. How is your clyde on trails?
> 
> 
> LOL, yep almost neighbors! I want to go out on rides alone, nothing super extensive. Probably start small. There is a short little trail right by the house where I board and I want to go there alone for the first time, once the corn is harvested, so they'd be able to see me, just in case. Once I'm more comfortable, then I'll do something longer. I want to go alone so I can go where I want, if I want to stop I can, don't have to listen to any chatter. lol
> 
> Shiloh is amazing on trails. She's not spooky at all. She's really curious and prefers trails to riding in the arena.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone....still in Southern Virginia taking care of things after my Dad's passing. Visiting this forum is a much needed diversion. If I wasn't 4 hours away from my horse, I would definitely be participating in some horsey therapy about now.

Instead, I am enjoying all the pics and stories.

Hoping to pick up Dad's ashes and death certificate in NC on wednesday. Meeting with a lawyer tomorrow to get Power of Attorney for Mom. We need to get her out of Danville. I hate this town and there is nothing here for her. It will be easier to relocate her if I am able to make some decisions on her behalf. She is doing really well with all this but her health is not good.

I will probably be down here until Wed or Thursday. There is a fun show at the barn this Saturday and I think that is exactly what I need. Izzy and I have the need for speed...a little pole bending, barrels and keyhole is gonna be good for my soul.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*corgi* I am sorry for your loss.

*NM* I am glad your trip was wonderful.
*Bkylem* Welcome to the forum!
*Stan, Roadyy, Everyone,* Pics looks great!

Hello Everyone:
Most of all I enjoy all the pics we share here.
It is great to see eveyone and where they ride, it is awesome.

Today is the first day we have seen no rain since sometime last week.
My field drained well with little mud, not too bad.
Riding went to he%# though, I was on the roll, like 6 weekends of horse camp.
Most likely the last big stretch of camping for the year.
I will have to start resorting to day rides when possible.
I have been known to use an electric blanket in the stock trailer though.

Next ride I will try for more pics, my picture goal is a quarry we ride around and to the top of.
In that neck of the woods we run into lots of deer, great photo opps.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, great shots!!

Corgi, you sound better.:wink:

CCG, it feels good to buy!! Lol. What are ******? How about a pulling breast collar? I looked at dusters, instead of chaps, but I opted for the chaps...the duster was so heavy and cumbersome.

TJ sorry your day didn't work out for you:-(

Here's rainn in her new blanket. How cute is that? Heehee:lol::lol: she hung in there really well today. In the beginning of the ride I had to continually jog Jay to keep up! :shock:

Keep the pictures coming. They are fun!


----------



## Eole

LOL NM, Rainn is making such a face: not sure she agrees with your taste!!! Really cute.

Corgi: you seem to have things under control, thinking of your mom and everything. You are strong... horse therapy coming at the end of your week, that is priceless.

Yissy, you seem to have the perfect horse. Have you considered walking your horse on the trails you plan to ride? I do that sometimes and horses love it. Great bonding activity. But... I'm tiny and can't imagine walking a Clyde... :shock:

On my ride yesterday, I cantered on a straight stretch in the woods; I think I never went this fast ever. Cantering alone on trails is fairly new for me. I think it was as much a thrill for both my mare and I. Then later, we jumped a log, probably 2' high. Not much, but I felt like a kid on Christmas Eve. I'm charged with Happy Energy that will get me through the week. Working straight until next Tuesday 22nd. I'll read you, but probably won't have much time to pitch in the conversation.
Hope you all had a great week end.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Lol Eole, you're right she does have a face!!:lol::lol: I think she just deals with me! :lol:

Ahhh, galloping".......what a great feeling, keep it in your heart!!:clap:


----------



## Happy Place

I got to ride yesterday. Walked a couple trails to get to know the area. It was so nice to be out! I am waiting anxiously for videos of my girl from her Congress Days. Her owner promised to send them to me. I didn't even know she had shown there!


----------



## Cacowgirl

****** are short chaps-usually just past the knee w/some fringe. Since I usually ride w/tall boots-a full leg chap just gets very tight. A "pulling" breast collar follows the contour of the shoulder & hooks into the saddle around the horn instead of attaching to the saddle below the horn. Kind of an old-fashioned look-just my style-LOL! Lost out in the last few seconds to faster fingers on some boots made from anteater leather-they were something else. 

Not a lot going on, but I seem to be super busy-guess I'm adjusting to being retired-haha.


----------



## Stan

Nickers has been spending up large and we have seen her sitting on a horses A$$

How about a fashon parade. We need to see what the dollars have brought, the chaps, chafs, tights, what ever one calls them, and the bling. Photos please.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I hope things work out for you to move your mother closer to you and you are able to collect your father's ashes. Maybe the activities this weekend will help lift your spirits to a comfortable place. 

Yissy, I agree that it sounds like you have a great horse. I would also agree with walking the trail horse in hand to help you build more confidence.

Eole, that is one of the rides that can only put a smile on you that will last a month. I remember those rides on my Leop/App Arabian when I still lived in Ms. She loved to move out when we rode the roomer trails.

MR, hate to see your streak ending for the camping, but glad you are looking forward to day rides. I look forward to seeing more pics of your area.

NM17, Rainn has that tongue out like " I think I'm gonna barf if I have to wear this thing all winter" lmbo... Cute. I'm sure she will get over the design when it does it's job in the cold. 


Stan, all I can say is I concur on the parade. 



Ccg, sorry you missed the bid on those boots as they sound pretty neat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

all right you two....you asked for it.......but don't say I didn't warn you!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I tried to like your post twice and had to hit it thrice as the second time removed it. Bummer.


----------



## Pambam

I take offence at being classed as 'mature' as I'm over 40:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Pambam said:


> I take offence at being classed as 'mature' as I'm over 40:lol:


If you lack maturity, you will fit in very well here. We try to keep it "young". 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> If you lack maturity, you will fit in very well here. We try to keep it "young".
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Truer a word has ner been spoken.


----------



## Sibyl

Hi all, I see those wonderful picture you post and wanted to share one of mine. In the last years I was no more interested in pictures so I just have a few left from about 3-4 years ago. The attached picture is in fact on a horse I do not own anymore. I refuse to calculate how many years have gone since then...

/Users/sibylvonderschulenburg/Desktop/goF0012.jpg


----------



## Sibyl

Hmmm....I guess I have problems attaching an image 
Ill find out and try again.


----------



## Roadyy

Click the *Go Advanced* button on the bottom of the reply box next to *Post Quick Reply*.

Look for the paper clip next to the smiley face at top center of the box and click on it. That will open a window where you can download the picture(s).

Click on *Choose File* Then go to where the pic is. Double click on the pic you want. You'll be back at the Option window then click on *Upload* to the right. Do this until you have uploaded all the pics you want then just close out the window. 

Go back to the paperclip at the top of the reply box and you will find all the photo links you just uploaded. You can either click on each one separately to install them between messages or click the option at the bottom to post all at same time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sibyl

Ok let's try again:


----------



## Sibyl

Wow! Thank you Rick for your advice. I tried it earlier today but the pop up was just blank.


----------



## Yissy

Eole said:


> Yissy, you seem to have the perfect horse. Have you considered walking your horse on the trails you plan to ride? I do that sometimes and horses love it. Great bonding activity. But... I'm tiny and can't imagine walking a Clyde... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really lucky with Shiloh. She had some great training before I bought her. I just get to reap the benefits!
> 
> I never thought of walking with her on the trail. I've taken her for walks before, but never by myself. Normally my daughter had her horse with her, but it would be nice to do with her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sybil, wow! Great photo!!! Beautiful!! Is that the horse that went to congress? Do you still show? Did you live in the US then?

Yissy, I love taking the horses for walks. I especially like to take them to areas I am not sure how they would react. For example, when I brought both of them home, I wanted to make sure they would be Amish buggy safe....so I stood by the road when they went by. Then I walked the road and saw how they would react as we walked past them, and other scary things. Gave me a bit of piece of mind to know how they might react to traffic while on the ground.

Ok boys......here is your first photo......:rofl:


----------



## Yissy

Thanks for the advice. I have taken her for walks, but nowhere really far. I think before I take her on the trail by myself, I'll walk it with her. I know she's done that trail before, but not with just me. It would be good to see how she is without the other horses as well. I've always ridden her with a group of three or more. Just want to wait until the corn is cut down.

Went to see Shiloh today and all of the horses were being brought in. There is a lady at the farm that I often let ride Shiloh. She takes her on amazing trail rides and canters her and exposes her to things I'm not ready to yet. I like her to ride Shiloh a couple times a week. She's awesome. Anyway they were doing a drill with another Clydesdale, two ponies and two QH. After the drill they all raced around the sand ring and it was awesome!!

I've seen horses race on TV, but never in person. One of the QH's Fancy, is 21 years old and she lapped all of the other horses about 4 times! I was in awe of, not only the speed of the horses, but of the riding ability. The ponies raced and kept up and they were ridden by 12 year old twins!! Shiloh and the other Clydesdale didn't have quite the room to really stretch out and race well, but it was awesome to see my horse do something that I can't do with her.

I had an awesome time!


----------



## Maryland Rider

*NM* I see that the fashion parade has begun!
Those shoes and socks will surely get Stan going.
What no bling type horse jewelry?

*Sibyl* Photo is awesome provide us more details.


----------



## Sibyl

*Nickermaker*: no it's not the Congress Champion, its a horse I bought in the US many years ago. He is still a good show horse here in Europe. I am still showing, although I had to slow down because of a few herniated discs. I always bought my best show horses in the US but never really lived there; my mare had to fly back and forth from Italy to US for the Congress. 
*Marylan Rider*: I'll try to find some more pics in different disciplines. The one I posted is a Trail pattern in Kreuth, one of the best equestrian facilities in Europe. It's in Germany. These days my mare Wisely Victorious (full sister of Winning Wisely) is there with her trainer for the German QH Championships. For me it's too cold, I'll stay here in Italy! LOL


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy....hahaha. I'm .... :rofl::rofl::rofl: Too funny!

Speaking of legs....my doc said I had the longest femur he's ever seen. Of course since I live with my legs I don't realize it...but that pic of me sitting on the horses a$$ stool, I could see what he was saying! Yikes my femur is long! Lol

Quiet on here today, was everyone's day as busy as mine? Wow...we got zero accomplished.:-( meeting both last night and tonight...ICK. Not much barn time.

MR, I actually DID look extensively at jewelry at congress.....but nothing I loved. I love jewelry tho, I tried my darndist to find a ring and bracelet....nothin'.

That's all I've got! Have a good night!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ZZ Top could not have been a better choice Roadyy.








I remember a song from their 1990 album called
"My Head's in Mississippi" seems I recall naked cowgirls floating across the ceiling
and something about an invisible 7-Eleven in the lyrics.
I'm just sayin!


----------



## AlexS

I can't catch up, so will start again from here. I tried the other night, and still have pages and pages to read. 

I am back, I hope Stan has been behaving, but I am prepared to give him a kick, as I think it's mostly unlikely. I exchanged a few emails with him in my time gone, so I know he's still as bad as he ever was. 

Life kinda kicked me in the gut a bit while I was gone, I came off Lucas and apparently had a seizure, so they have taken my license, which is an issue, as I need to take the kids to the office. I talked to the program manager last week, she would rather help me with driving than lose me, but it's a task to get things set up. 

And I broke my thumb. I took a one day respite to go to Brad's second cousin's wedding, I am closer friends with her than he is. The bathroom stall doors had a spring back action, and I'd been drinking, and got my hand in it. That night alcohol was a great pain killer, since then, it hurts. I know they won't do anything for it, other than splint it, and who has time to sit in an ER all day. It was bent and I heard it crunch, so I know it's broken, also the pain tells me that it's a break. So Brad put the splint on, and I almost vomited all over him, while at my inlaws. Not my best moment ever. 

Kids were helpful last night, not so much tonight, they lost patience, so two of them went to bed at 7.30, while the other two helped me cook. 

you know, I've been gone a month and I have to come back with some crappy drama. Sigh. I wish it were not this way. 

We had a fantastic vacation, I met my best friend, who I met through this forum but had never met in real life. I talk to Sandy24U every day, and have for years, and she came to our free vaca rental. It was wonderful to be with her and her kiddos. And I loved every second of that. She's exactly the ******* I thought she would be, and I loved every minute of being with her on the beach in her cowboy boots. 

At this moment, I am only posting here, because of you all. It's been a month, and I haven't mellowed that much, but I'd like to stay in contact with you all, and read how you are doing.


----------



## Stan

Alex I have no sympathy for those that injure themself while under the mind altering effect of the demon alcohol and feel just a tad envious. If I managed to have a drop to much and broke my thumb SWMBO would not have helped me. You are lucky Brad is such an understanding Man.
I am pulling your leg. 

As for the sezure that needs looking into and take care of yourself.

There is not much going lately all I'm doing is pulling weeds from padocks which are only just supporting one horse let alone one for Roslyn. It is spring and we are not getting enough rain to boost the grass growth so the weeds are having a ball. I keep spraying and they keep on growing. The **** things seem to be resistant to the spray. I have to be mindfull of what I use as i don't want to kill the grass I have, or poison the earth any more than I am at present. I have chick weed and one of the milk weed varities. The milk weed I am hand weeding as it is toxic to animals and seems to regrow worse after spraying.

I have spent around $1000 on a ATV spray boom and chemicials just to get rid of the weeds. The effects of the summer droughts continues, and with the lack of rain at present it does not look to bright for the coming summer.

I would get a photo of me on hands and knees weeding but Bugs has not mastered the focusing of the camera yet.:lol:

I am missing a trek this weekend. I have not had the time or the weather to allow me to exercise Bugs and bring up his fitness, its been to windy over the past month so not much riding and his manners need a little tickle up.

Enough prattling and Nickers when does the fashon parade begin.

Rick I enjoyed the video

The weekend is rolling around again. A week older and no wiser. I hit 65 next month, retirement age. No I am not retiring. I have horses that need to be kept in the style they have become accustomed to and a lifestyle property that eats money. 

Stay healthy everyone

cheers


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, I'm sorry you are having so many meetings keeping you away from the barn and hope that changes for a great riding weekend. I'm glad you enjoyed the video and as for the long femur, us good ole boys would not complain as our response to a woman with legs like yours is " she has legs that go all the way to her neck". Which is a compliment.


Alex, guess since you lost your license you will have to hitch hike everywhere you want to go. You should have the boys draw up some posters with thumb signs since you can't use your for the hitch hiking motion.:lol::lol:

Hope you heal soon darling. I'm sure you are already in planning for testing to find out the cause of the seizure. I wish the best for you hun as I can imagine how hard that will make things for you and Brad.


MR, I remember the song you mentioned.



Stan, I have been looking at one of those boom spraying systems every time I stop by the Tractor Supply store. Haven't convinced myself to purchase one yet though. Hope you are able to get a handle on the weeds and some exercise on Bugs.



While feeding the horses last night I took a couple of photos of Little Man and his color getting dark again. It's getting cooler at night and I can see some of the winter coat starting to come in lightly on all of them.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts, lots & lots.

Alex, take care of the seizure thing, that's worrisome. Stan, you turn 65 next month? Dang, you're old. I'll only be 60 @ the end of October, lol!

Wish I had something to share, but really don't. Just working & pluggin' along. Have no "bling. Nicker, delighted w/yours!

(Thinkin': have a pic on my wall that I love; white horse, & just, for no reason in particular, want to know it's breed. I may take a pic of it & post it, for fun, so that someone may identify.)

Stan, I do hope your grass-thing works out. Sounds very hard to deal w/& worrisome.


----------



## tjtalon

"Name This Breed"


----------



## tjtalon

Re pic: stuff on left side camera reflection, really all black mountain.


----------



## Koolio

Glad to see you back Alex. Take care of yourself.

Another Friday is coming up yet again. We are travelling to Saskatchewan for my FIL's 85th birthday party. It's a long drive to go there in back in 2 days, but important to see family none the less. Hopefully DH will drive so I can nap.

The days are getting shorter and the ponies are fuzzier by the day. Roadyy, your pics of Little Man remind me of how dark my daughter's mare gets, a sure sign that winter is coming.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## AlexS

tjtalon said:


> Stan, you turn 65 next month? Dang, you're old.


This is worth repeating!  

And what happened, this thread got slow while I was away.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> This is worth repeating!
> 
> And what happened, this thread got slow while I was away.


Yes getting a little long in the tooth but a lot of experience to call upon when in a pickle or forgotten what to do:lol::lol:

And I get into the over thirties thread twice, and have change


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, every time I would walk into a friend of ours store ( he's now since passed) and was wearing shorts, he would say the same thing....man girl! Your legs go up to your neck!!! :lol::lol: miss that guy!

Also, great looking paint! I love paints.

What am I doing this weekend???? Cutting all this out......on the other side of all this lamination are cards!:shock:

Actually I'm so far behind....don't know how....I guess with meetings and my need to be right there when the kids learn....I don't get my stuff done....it's an endless paperwork battle.

Weather looks decent today and possibly Sunday. Hoping to get some saddle time in. Leave early tonight....gets me more behind....but I need the time with my troops. 

Have a great Friday all!


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, do you know what caused the attack as in this has happened before? I remember my cousin had seizures as a young teen and can never get a license even though she has not had an attack in 15 years. I'm not sure if that is by state or country wide. 

NikerMarker17, hope you get all of that done and time with the troopers. I went ahead and started Doc on MSM last night as he has seemed stiff the last few days. I have been massaging his back and legs and making him arch his back to try and work the stiffness out, but doesn't seem to be working. Will see how the MSM does for him over the course of this bottle and that will decide if I keep him on it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I swear by the MSM for both my horses! Jay's like a new horse...Rainn was galloping through the fields when she was on it...but unfortunately she was apparently allergic and got 'hives'. I've never read of anyone else's horses doing that.

I saw improvement within a WEEK!

Good luck!!


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, I hope you have a safe trip to see his father. Help him enjoy them the closer it gets to the final one. I hope he has lived a full life and if family are willing to travel that far for a birthday then I get the feeling he is a good man and very loved.


----------



## Pambam

Anyone notice how the weeks go by faster when you get older?


----------



## Koolio

Thank you Roady. My FIL is a good man and well loved. He also produced wonderful sons. . So far, he is still in good shape, and quite active. He only quit riding about 2-3 years ago but still spends as much time as possible mucking about at the farm.

Pambam - yes, I do notice how the weeks feel shorter as I get older. It makes you want to embrace every moment of every day.

Nicker - good luck with all your prep. Put on some good music and cut away. The good news with laminated materials is that you usually only have to do it once and can then reuse. Next week will be busy for me as we have PST interviews. New booking system allows for 36 time slots, but I have almost 300 kids. Needless to say, I am seeing a lot of parents this week and next on alternative nights and doing lots of phone interviews. It is good to touch base with parents though. By the time DS and I go to San Diego in November, I will be ready for a break!

Still hoping to take Koolio to the stable in early November. Not much point doing it now with interviews on the horizon.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

I convinced mom to stay one more day before going back to Slidel,La. DW is going to Pensacola,Fl. in the morning with the young kids for their Bible Quiz Competition so I convinced mom to follow her that far so she would only have half the trip to be on her own. Not that she needs it, but makes me feel better......about having another afternoon with her. lol I think she knows that is the reason more so than the safety aspect of it. I always seem to squeeze another day or two out of her when she visits.


----------



## Stan

Those photo shots that we miss. I was fitting the boom spray unit to the quad last night and as it was friday evening, SWMBO away, I let Bugs out on the grass around the house. However he decided what i was doing held more interest for him. 

While I am trying to fit the spray boom this horse of mine decided to poke his nose into everything. He was mouthing ever part of the the spray container and the rear of the quad including the tools I was using. It was a cheek to cheek situation he was that close. I went into the garage for more tools and he followed me in. Steel shoes and a very smoth concrete floor don't mix and he sliped.

My garage is like a junk store an absolute mess tools equipment and the second quad and Roslyns favourite toy, the ride on mower. Tables etc. My instinct kicked in when he sliped and out of the way I got, and at great speed. I was expecting a hore to go into panic mode it was all for nothing, he recoverd his footing and continued to explore. Then I decided to direct him outside where he turned his attention to his blanket and proceded to drag it around the yeard. Tireing of that game he picked up his bucket for me then wandered away to graze around the garden.

Why is it when our horse remind us why we chose them or more to the point when they demonstrate why they chose us we don't have a camera on hand.

Its that kind of puppy dog behavour, and his willingness to just be with me which helped leed me to my conclusion, and belief, if the horse choses us then the relationship is more of a partnership than just human and horse.

Its that kind of behavoir non horse people don't see or understand because they cant get past their fear of the horses size. Its that kind of behavour that brings a tear to the eye of the owner when they realise the horse really is enjoying their company and is at ease being around them. Or is it wishfull thinking, am I dreaming. Or is age getting to me, Nah not that. I really do wish I could have gotten photos for he is entertaining. He has a twinkle in his eye.

Enough rambling. Its Saturday morning. I'm going to take a photo of the garage and post it so you can see the confind space he was in when he slipped then it's off to town for a cooked breakfast, then spray two of the paddocks and cook dinner for SWMBO. Now I really have stopped rambling.

Cheers all and enjoy this weekends riding.

I own the spelling mistakes so please don't copy them. Its my trade mark


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all Sorry Me vita Loco here!! 
We have a new addiction to our family..

"Vada" is a 9 mo old Mini Aussie possible mix is deaf and partly blind. I believe my Graicie Rose lead me to her. She is such and great Little fighter. I will be getting a hold of a eye dr of her to see if I can help her sight at all.

here are a few more pictures of her.




 Bre has been really sick 
I am worried for her. shes missed 3 days of school and I took her in to DR they are running tests.

I have a wedding I have to do havir and pictures for tomorrow. UGGG I need a Day off!


----------



## Happy Place

*leather opinions*

Hi folks
I am looking for a trail saddle. I found this on CL. What do you make of the lines on the fenders? Is that normal? I can't afford much and really am hoping to trade my Close Contact saddle for a trail saddle.







Dark Western Pleasure Saddle 16in


----------



## AlexS

Oh look at Loco!! Best wishes, as my three year old pup just chewed through the power cable to the stove. 

Stan. horses do choose us, I believe that. 

Hi happy place, I ride English, so I am of no help.


----------



## Roadyy

Looked over the radar this morning and decided to work a full 8 hour shift instead of taking off at lunch to work with Jems. Going to be raining all evening and would be a waste of time. Also just talked to mom and she has decided to wait til tomorrow to leave as the rain is more than she likes to drive in. We went out to eat together last night thinking she would be leaving out today and I really enjoyed that.

Hope everyone is having a drier day than here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all, happy weekend!!

Phew! What a busy, busy week!!! 

Got a nice ride in yesterday! Cool and windy....Jay was looking at everything!!!! ready for the boogeyman! :lol: 

Cleaning and organizing today. This place is a pit!!:shock:

I was invited to rode tomorrow, but no one will pick me up....knowing I was disappointed, another friend invited me over to ride HER horses!!!. It's to be cool, but sunny, so I hope we can go!!

Critter, that doggie is super cute!!!

Stan, I believe dogs and horses some how, magically I guess, choose us. I loved your story. That only explains how I wound up with my very special two. 

HP, that saddle looks OK to me. Roaddy may be more of an expert, but as long as it's comfy, you can saddle soap it and oil it up like new! 

Ok gotta run and feed my troups! May take a short spin on Rainner this morning before the rain hits.. Then off to grocery shop:-x....out of TP!!!!:shock: that's a sign of how empty our cupboards are!!! Lol

Oh here is a pic of a beautiful full harvest moon from my drove home last night! Just breath taking!! Stan, is the same moon you see?:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

That isn't a bad looking saddle. The leather looks thick and those lines on the fenders are dry stress marks. Nothing some TLC shouldn't help as it really does need a cleaning. The other thing is they are measuring the gullet wrong to tell what qh bars it is. You measure from inside to inside where the concho screws are to get your measurement. You need to know what qh bars your horse needs so you know what style to look for. If you buy a semi qh bar saddle for a horse that needs full qh bars then your not going to like the results anymore than your horse does. 

I am not an expert by any means, but had to do the same research when getting saddles for my horses to keep from hurting them or me in the long run. Get someone knowledgeable to help you determine what set up your horse needs then go looking for saddles. hth


----------



## Cacowgirl

CS-cute pup! Are you keeping her no matter what? I had a dog go blind & he did just fine-my girl terrier became his "eyes". They were so cute together. I got some shelves up in my container & got about 8 boxes unpacked-so nice to see my things again & to know what I have.

Stan-I am glad that my new mare & I seem to "click"-I was a bit nervous buying her sight unseen & not riding her first. But it has been all good. Knowing her history I did not expect any major problems & her 2 minor issues are being worked on. If only it could go so well for more horse buyers/owners.

Yes, this week just flew by! Did get a lot done, but not near what I wanted to do`I get tired & know ~Tomorrow is another day! Still waiting for our Tractor Supply to open-it should be soon-they have asked to be able to start selling despite the work still going on.

Will definitely be riding over the W/E, want to try out some different tack on Wendy also. Want to see if that newly re-fleeced saddle will fit her.

Have a great W/E everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Jus' peekin' in. Hope everyone has a good weekend! Very cute pup,Lori, Rick, glad you got to spend time w/your mom. If Nicker gets any busier,she'll have to be two people Stan, I loved the story of Bugs The Curious Buddy! (I don't think you're old, I was just teasing! A way to deflect the odd feeling I get for having an upcoming "6" on my "age" number!)

Hope all enjoy their horse activities this weekend.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Hi folks
> I am looking for a trail saddle. I found this on CL. What do you make of the lines on the fenders? Is that normal? I can't afford much and really am hoping to trade my Close Contact saddle for a trail saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Western Pleasure Saddle 16in


 
Rick gave very good information the wrong size saddle can cause havock and injury to the rider if the horse takes a dislike to the pain they can at times cause. My first horse had a saddle issue and the locals often could be heard saying (one size fits all) which is absolute rubbish. She demonstrated her displeasure by bucking me off and the dammage to her back took moinths for her to come right.

I ride trails, what we call trekking and on ocassions 8 hours duration and the country can be a little rough. The horse needs the correct fitting saddle and so did I. When I brought the saddle it was with the help of the horsesaddleshop.com. They sent me templets and instructions how to measure the horse and I sent them photos of the horse. This combination ended up with a saddle that when placed on the horse fitted very well considering it was done by simple measurements and no more pain for the horse.

Before you start or buy, measure the angle of the Withers beause if that is wrong no matter what you do it wont fit right and will cause preassure points. Blankets for cushining do not change the angle of the saddle tree.

You can down load the templets from horsesaddleshop.com or Tucker saddles. There are three basic tree sizes, normal, wide, and extra wide, and these equate to the angle of the withers and dictate the length of the bars. If the angle of the bars matches the horse, then the rest is considered, length of the back, height of the withers and so on. Then there is the odd shaped horse that requires the saddle to be made just for it, thats another story.

This is a starting point, angle of the tree. All of my horses are a wide tree saddle with high withers. The saddle I ended up with is a tucker endurance, wide tree, full bars and has been used on three horses.

After all of that, all I am adding to what Rick has said is get the templets and measure the angle of the withers as the starting point then add the rest. Good luck

I saw Stella a couple of days back. New owner is taking good care of her. But Stella has a sore back in the withers area. The lady is riding Stella long distance, trekking, and for extended time periods. Her saddle is a GP and is not fitting correctly around the withers, the angle is wrong and the preassure is causing the horse pain. I also think the girth strap is to tight pulling the saddle down onto the withers add the weight of the rider. I expect a phone call soon complaining that Stella has gotten unmanagable and it will be all down to the saddle fit.

I dont know about how the rest of the world cinches up their saddle but my Tucker is not tight (on the horse) I have the girth strap firm not tight, rear cinch not tight but touching all the way round, breast straps and crupper. The saddle does not slip forward ot backward, won't roll around when mounting and is not too tight around the barrell. 

Get the templets first.

Cheers all.


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Oh look at Loco!! Best wishes, as my three year old pup just chewed through the power cable to the stove.
> 
> Stan. horses do choose us, I believe that.
> 
> Hi happy place, I ride English, so I am of no help.


 
Alex, shame on you, when in Rome do as the Romans do. Riding English. Get a saddle with a horn on the front, makes for an interesting time when traveling over the front of the horse unexpectedly.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eole

Cold and rainy week end, but I'm working so I don't mind too much. Maybe some snowflakes tomorrow...:shock:
CS, that puppy is adorable! Looks border collie in colors, but has the face of a long-haired teckel. How is your daughter?

Stan, I like your story, you have a special horse. Horses surprise us if we let them. I know the exact moment my mare "chose" me, 12 years ago. She was a 13 months arabian filly and I, a fairly green rider and first time owner. Not the best match, in theory, but it turned out great even if it wasn't the easiest way to learn. I believe we have something to learn from each horse that crosses our path.

Stan and Roaddy: totally agree on chosing the right fitting saddle. I learned from many mistakes... poor horses. 
Now heading to the barn for the evening hay distribution. It's about 50' from the house: short run in the pouring rain. 

AlexS: glad you're back on the thread! :wink:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

First of all, Critter, that is one adorable puppy! Congrats on the new addition. How is your daughter doing?

I am back home. Leaving Mom down in what I consider the armpit of Virginia was tough. I need to get her up this way. My Aunt and Uncle are looking at apartments near them in MD. She enjoys spending time with them and they would provide her with lots of activities to keep her busy. 

When I went to see Isabella yesterday, she was a little standoffish but once I got her under saddle, we had a nice solo trail ride.

Today was the charity show. It was cloudy out but the rain held off. We won first place in pony express (my partner and I had a time of 17 seconds flat), key hole, and simon says. Isabella won Simon says by cantering from a dead stop. Wohoo!

Our barrel run was interesting. We missed the first barrel! LOL. If you watch the video below, you will hear my very undignified and very uncowgirl like scream of surprise when we missed it. 

But we had a blast!

I am a little worried that I pushed her too hard today. Really scared she will be sore and lame tomorrow..but I know that most of my worrying is displaced. I am worried about Mom and still mourning my Dad and worrying about Izzy gives me something different to fret about.

I am trying to get my eating habits back on track. While in Southern, Va, i was basically living on Ho-Ho's and wine. Dropped 5 pounds...the grief diet...i don't recommend it. I need to lose about 20 pounds but that is not the way to do it. Today was the first day that I have had 3 healthy meals in a long time. I think that has a lot to do with feeling a little better.

Anyway, here is a pic from today and a video!


----------



## tjtalon

Popped in for a minute, & good to hear from Ladona;( "grief-diets" are no, not recommended. Did that not too long ago myself, & didn't have weight to lose to begin with! You hang in there, get in some protein,fruit,lotsa water...) Getting w/your Isabella musta been the best thing ever, & bet she missed you. Watched the vid w/close attention, as still learning to walk the pattern.

Tonite I'm attacking my living room. It's cat-play area, so gets messy, & trying to get a better space (in this small space) for my Gazelle & weights. Only things I can't move around are tv & fishtank, so hope to have a successful putter-session.

& hope more for a successful Monday, get lots of rest tomorrow night. Want to have a good lesson. Have paid close attention to the saddle-fit discussion. The saddle Janice is using for Tommy isn't quite right. She's using a thicker pad to compensate, but it doesn't fit his withers, & slides back. She said w/just the walking & the short time I'm on (& being light-weight) he's ok, but have filed away the chat info in my head. He's a broad guy.

Guess have blabbed enough. Hope all have a good Sunday. Sibyl has a new story on her blog, read it quick this morning; going to go read again, then get back to living room piddling 'till I crash.


----------



## Sibyl

Corgi, it seems you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Yissy

Went out to see Shiloh Friday after work, had an awesome ride!! I'm really trying to get more comfortable with trotting, so I had her trotting everywhere! I'm feeling much more comfortable with it, my stomach doesn't flip flop when she gets going now. Still waiting for the corn to be harvested, so I can go on a little trail ride alone with her.

Going out to see her today, her winter fur is coming in and it's glorious to run my hands through! She's sooo soft!! More trotting practice practice practice!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Took Wendy out alone yesterday -trying out some Western tack on her. After I got back, I was conditioning the bridle & kept thinking there just doesn't seem to be enough leather here~~hmm, started on the silver & finally the light bulb went off-no curb strap! So I put one on & will try that out later today! She stood very well while I used the mounting block & she very calmly stood while I cleaned out all 4 of her feet! That is a real breakthrough, as she was very shy of anyone touching her lower legs when she first got here. Woo-Hoo!

Got a gallon of Leather Honey as the ****** I got will need a lot of work to restore them to usefulness & the air is so dry here-it just sucks the life out of things! That is what I used on the bridle-it seems to do a good job.

Have a great Sunday & hope you all get some "horse time"!


----------



## Critter sitter

AlexS said:


> Oh look at Loco!! Best wishes, as my three year old pup just chewed through the power cable to the stove.
> 
> Stan. horses do choose us, I believe that.
> 
> Hi happy place, I ride English, so I am of no help.


HEHehe her name is Vada 

My life is Loco


----------



## Critter sitter

Cacowgirl said:


> CS-cute pup! Are you keeping her no matter what? I had a dog go blind & he did just fine-my girl terrier became his "eyes". They were so cute together. I got some shelves up in my container & got about 8 boxes unpacked-so nice to see my things again & to know what I have.
> 
> !


 Yes She is here Forever and ever!. I seriously Believe Gracie Rose My deaf BC who passed lead her to me. 

Her and Hubby have became very attached. I will be calling the K9eye dr this week to get her in to see how much she can see. With her being Deaf I want to see if I can help her eyes as much as I can


----------



## Koolio

*A few random pics*

It looks like everyone had a good weekend. Our trip to my FIL's birthday party was quick but good. Lots of driving but good to see family. We did catch a few interesting sites along the way. In the wide open prairies, little things catch your attention.

Here is a herd of wild antelope. Hunting season hasn't started yet, so they aren't too shy of the vehicles.









You wouldn't expect to use a ferry in the middle of the prairies, but this is one of the more efficient ways to get across the North Saskatchewan river.









Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures of the snow geese, but we saw several flocks that comprised of hundreds, if not thousands of these graceful white birds. When they stop to rest and eat in the fields, they look like giant drifts of snow, until they take flight. Then it looks like snowfall, in reverse. Very cool!!


----------



## Stan

*I live a life of danger I posted a joke*

*This morning on the motorway,
I looked over to my right and there was a 
Woman In a brand new VW Golf !!​**
Doing 110kph*
*With her face up* *next to her 
Rear view mirror *
*Putting on her eyeliner! *
*
I looked away For a couple seconds *
*And when I looked back she was *
*Halfway over in my lane,*
*Still working on that makeup. 

As a man, I don't scare easily..*
*
But she scared me so much* *I dropped*
*My electric shaver, Which knocked *
*The meat pieOut of my other hand. 
In all the confusion of trying*
*To straighten out the car *
*Using my knees against* *The steering wheel, 
It knocked My Mobile phone Away from my ear 
Which fell Into the coffee Between my legs,
Which splashed, And burned "Big Jim and the Twins",*
*Ruined the phone, Soaked my trousers, 
And disconnected an* *Important call*​*
Women Drivers!!
*


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!! Have popped in from time to time btw my 'horsing around' but always seem to fall asleep if I stop too long!!!:shock: I think I am a bit tired! :lol: we are running out of nice days, so I can't stop...:?

Left work early for me on Friday and hopped a ride on Jay. It was a bit windy, and all the spooks came out.:lol: he did well tho.

Saturday was dreary, but I did get a ride in on Rainn, before the rain. I had all these plans, but when I came home at noon.....you guessed it...I fell asleep!:shock: by then it was time to get cleaned up to go to a fall party.. We saw old friends. It was a great time.

Sunday saw me up and out the door for a 7:00 rode with a friend. (It was still dark when I got there!). I rode her Belgien mare. Wow, I thought I had a lot under me with Jay....she was SOLID!! She was about 17.1 hands....I had to do a stretch Armstrong to get up there!:lol: we rode for about an hour. It was a great time, and a perfect way to start the day!!!

Shopped, napped, and out the door to ride JayJay.. It was cool, but the sun felt good. He rode well. Rainn wasn't happy we left...which was the first time I ever heard her hitting the stall door!!:shock: I think she wanted to go. Lol. Getting used to getting out!

Here is another photo of the fashion parade....my congress coat! So chilly, I just HAD to wear it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A view from Katie the Belgian.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Katie and I....good fit!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

My ride with Jay.


----------



## Roadyy

CS, how is Bre doing with her illness? Hope she is feeling better and can get back into her regular schedule.

Terry, hope you get your room arranged for exercising and can get a good ride in this week.


Stan, I tried reading your joke, but will have to wait til I get to work. Trying to read while on my way there and watching out for all the women drivers all over the lanes isn't working out so well.


Ladona, that put a great big smile on my face this morning reading about your rejuvenating weekend. I hope your aunt and uncle are able to get your mom moved close to them as it will be good for her with them being close to her age for company. Figure they can relive old childhood memories of times past and enjoy activities together.


NikerMacker17, the Belgian is beautiful and looks good under you. Sounds like you had an amazing weekend and I'm very happy for you.


I am sitting here with a bitter sweet story of my own this morning. I have spoken about my lead mare, Jems, and the fact she was a brood mare from the age of 4 through beginning of last year at 11 before being given to my daughter. I ended up with her beginning of this year in poor condition and have gotten her back into healthy condition, but not broken. I actually posted her for sale due to a lack of time to work with her. WELL, Saturday afternoon I decided I was going to work a couple of hours with her again on ground work under saddle to see where I can get with her. I got a step stool and stood on it while leading her around me to get her used to seeing someone over her head as that has been the biggest issue about getting on her. 

My ex son in law(who I got the horse from after he couldn't afford to feed her) showed up to drop off some money owed and asked him to help me. Worked on getting him up in one stirrup then back down several times with her taking off into circles as I held the lunge line before finally getting her used to it where he could get fully into saddle. Worked with him on her going in circles both directions and just walking while letting him gently guide her by the bit which she really didn't like.

I told him how jealous I was of seeing him on her as it has been my desire since I got her to get on her. I have video, but will have to wait til tonight to upload it to YT for your viewing pleasure. She is so beautiful under saddle and I can see her smoothness even when flustered. I will ride her before she leaves and am afraid that will do me in about selling her.


I took a screen shot during the video to get this pic and will try to find a few more good ones to screen shot and upload.


----------



## Cacowgirl

She is a pretty sight under saddle. She looks to be a good-sized horse. I like my mounts to be under 14.2, but DH has agreed to a gaited horse that he can ride, so I'll up the size to a bit over 15 hands as he is 6'2", but only about 185 #'s now. Gender & color don't matter to him-we want comfort & safety. I've got a couple of prospects in mind. Guess I better set up a pen & get a shelter on it pretty soon. And budget for a feed shed-the domino effect & more $$ outflow-at least I already have plenty of tack-LOL!


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick Bre is back at school today . No Mono or Strep so we are not sure what it was :/ 
Vada is kenneled today and I feel so bad. I almost brought her to the shop with me  . She is doing so Great. And I Plan on putting a bow on her on the 24th and giving hubby a card and saying happy birthday to him. I think he will be really happy with that present. He and Bre have faught over who she gets to sleep with


----------



## Roadyy

Here is another pic of Jems.








Glad she is well enough to get back to schooling. I think your DH will be very happy with Vada and will surely poke at Bre afterwards about where it sleeps then. lol


Ccg, she is 16H so she is larger than my normal ride of Trusty at 15.2. 
I hope you are able to get all the prep work done for another horse to come on. I am sure you are very excited about being able to see all of your tack out in order instead of boxed away.

My friend dropped off the Kabota tractor and implements such as grappler bucket, standard bucket, bush hog and discs so get the property cleaned up. The pastures need a manicure as the weeds are getting tall,several fell limbs to go to the bonfire for Saturday's teen/ daughter's b'day party. Seeing as I'll have the tractor through Sunday, I will borrow a friend's utility trailer and do a hay ride for the kids as well as the horse rides, games and bonfire for the smores.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi everyone. I hope things are going well. 

Alex I hope that you will be OK that can be very scary.

Got out riding on Sat with new girl at barn. I am moving Scotty back to old barn next weekend as a new lady has taken over. I can't wait, where he is now takes wonderful care of him but the arena is 1/16 of the size of old barn and have to trailer out for trail rides. Will be so nice back to 7 mins from home and miles of trail at the end of the driveway. I tell you I love this horse more and more every time I see him. 

Here are a couple of shots of him. He is getting darker too with winter coming and really looks liver chestnut. See his little whipped cream lips lol


----------



## Roadyy

He is handsome. Glad you are able to get back to the barn you want to be at with all the accessibility for riding. 

Saw some contact with Alex via Book of Faces, but haven't seen her on either of the horse sites we both frequent. Hope everything is good with her. There are several that have been busy since school season started and not posting much.


----------



## KennyT

Howdy All, Im 47 and have been around horses off and on all my life( and one mean old mule my Pappy had). I try to warn folks off all the time, horses are more additive then crack. LOL. I am currently working with a little black and white TWH named Patriots Delight. She has me wrapped around her little hoof. Always had and rode quarter horses until a few years ago. I broke my pelvis and decided I deserved (had to have) a smoother ride. Im new here in the form and sure have enjoyed it so far. 
Looking forward to talking to you good folks more.
( just in case ya' cant tell, I type with a Southern draw)


----------



## Yissy

KennyT said:


> Howdy All, Im 47 and have been around horses off and on all my life( and one mean old mule my Pappy had). I try to warn folks off all the time, horses are more additive then crack. LOL. I am currently working with a little black and white TWH named Patriots Delight. She has me wrapped around her little hoof. Always had and rode quarter horses until a few years ago. I broke my pelvis and decided I deserved (had to have) a smoother ride. Im new here in the form and sure have enjoyed it so far.
> Looking forward to talking to you good folks more.
> ( just in case ya' cant tell, I type with a Southern draw)



Hi KennyT....I'm new to this forum too. Love to see a pic of Patriot Delight!!


----------



## Hunter65

Howdy Kenny Welcome to the forum. You do know pictures of your addiction are required.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi you guys! Rick, that Jems is so pretty, I love the curve in her neck. I don't have time to respond to the 2 pgs I just read, but..know I read it. (welcome Kenny).

Exhausted from previous work week, but finally got to my Horse Monday. Have a song, re the 1st part, to the tune of "Amazing Grace": "Amazing Mud, how squish the sound, as I just muck along!. How dear my mud boots did appear, so glad I had them on.." LOL. Yup, lotsa mud, heavy 'barrows loads. My back was tweaked, so not much fun there, but got thru it. For some reason I got really dizzy during last 3 pens. Janice noticed my being pale, & had be rest abit w/some tea. It helped.

Then groomed & tacked up Tommy, went to the round pen. Had just got on when he decided to walk OVER the mounting block (maybe 'cuz Janice on other side) so he got his feet scrambled. I just leaned forward (a fear response I guess) but kept a light rein & told him "you're ok Tommy, we're ok") so then he just backed out of his little mess & looked @ the block like it had grown another head. Kinda funny. Janice said another horse would've exploded, but he just needed to disentangle out of his confusion (& she said I did GOOD). Tommy is solid, just what I need right now, maybe for a long time.

Got him into a walk in the round pen, but asked Janice if we could go to the arena (his stride is so long, that when I've barely begun to feel it, he has to turn). So...we did. Got him into a good, big, fast walk, practiced turns (esp away from Janice, as he wanted to "got to Mom"). It was chilly this morning, so he was feeling good; too much of a walk-urge put him into a trot, but I stopped it..not from fear (felt good to feel it for 2-3 seconds) but because I don't have the rein/leg thing under my belt quite yet.

Then I took him back to the post, unsaddled (I think my dismount was a little less slithery this time), groomed him & took him home. He got a cookie (which I now stash under my hat).

Helped Janice let everyone out for turn-out graze & play (& to get out of their muddy pens, for their feet). Then came home. Have to iron uniforms, get ready for work tomorrow. That is my Horse Monday for this time!


----------



## AlexS

Welcome KennyT! 

Am still around and kicking. Took the kids to an amusement park yesterday, and did a lot of screaming at the haunted attractions. They had a haunted corn maze with people jumping out of the corn walls - yea, I was screaming my head off.  

And I did a whole lot of screaming, praying, and begging them to end the ride and let me off - on this one. 

https://www.dorneypark.com/rides/Thrill-Rides/Hang-Time

And today, I secured myself a driver twice a week to take me to the office with the kids. It's going to cost $100 a week, so I have some serious budget adjustments to make. But at least my job is now secure.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening everyone, for once I have the energy to!type something out at night. Finally got to read through everything too!!

Corgi, so glad to see you home and having a great time riding, that show looks fun!!:lol: hope all works out with your mom.

Hunter,your horse is a beauty!! Wow! What is he...a Morgan? I forget.

Roaddy, Jems is NICE! The bigger the better if you ask me!!

Welcome Kenny!! We need pics!!:lol:

TJ happy to hear you got to ride today. As I cleaned stalls tonight I was thinking of you and wondering.

Koolio, those antelope are awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Was nice again today...around 60 degrees, and the rest of the weeks is calling for a s**t sandwich weather wise....so I decided to pull Rainn out of the pasture tonight. I like riding her in my moms back fields. It allows Maggie to run along side. Rainn has really been riding well...not a gimpy stride.. We actually rode for nearly 45 minutes and kicked up a beautiful buck. Looked to be a 4 point. Lots of prints and scrapes back there!!

Today at work...was just that...work.....not good behavior wise, so I needed to time out there.:-(

That's about it on my end. Keep the pics coming....i love them!!!:wink:

Good night!


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks for all your replies about the saddle on CL. It's good to know those stress lines can be minimized with some elbow grease! I will download the angles so I can check them out next time I get to the barn. The mare I ride is really mutton withered. I tried a Circle Y with a wide tree and it fit her really well.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Thanks for all your replies about the saddle on CL. It's good to know those stress lines can be minimized with some elbow grease! I will download the angles so I can check them out next time I get to the barn. The mare I ride is really mutton withered. I tried a Circle Y with a wide tree and it fit her really well.


This is a Tucker endurance wide tree full bars and no, the cowboy is not me I'm a tad older and better looking.
My wife rides a Fabtron saddle made for women. Wide tree full bars and they are very reasonable in price. It says something when even after the $ conversion from NZ funny money to US$ it was still cheaper to buy made in the USA and the saddles I have are made in the US I am a firm beliver in supporting home groan products as it keeps us employed but a good buy is a good buy.


----------



## AlexS

Stan said:


> I'm a tad older and better looking.


I think I laughed so hard, I just peed. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, glad you got to ride yesterday and just think...6 months ago you never would have been able to muck through all that mud and still have the stamina to get a lesson ride in. You are showing great improvements in stamina and drive. Congratulations!!!!!

NikerMacker17, glad you were able to enjoy a ride with Rainn after a less than stellar day at work. Sounds like Rainn is really coming back into her own with the MSM treatment.

Alex, glad you found transportation and can continue on with your way.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> .............the cowboy is not me I'm a tad older and better looking.............


Stan, you said that this was a picture of you. You surely weren't trying to pull our leg were you?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy,

Actually Rainn isn't on MSM...htat is what made her lose her hair!:shock:

I don't know if its it being fly season over, the cool air, her shoes being off, or simply b/c she is being used that she is staying sound. I tend to think it's the latter....the last time I rode Jay, she banged the stall door as if she wanted to GO. She has NEVER done that before!!

I'm not riding her much (unbuted that is) on hard roads....so that may help. 

Don't know, but it makes me happy that she is happy and usable!!


----------



## Roadyy

That is right, you did say she was allergic to it. Don't know why I forgot that.

I had an older couple insist on coming to look at Boo yesterday evening. 
i told them over the phone I truly didn't believe he was what they needed, but they wanted to look just to be sure.

He did awesome on the ground with lead and halter, but soon as we saddled him and took him out of the pasture out of sight of the other horses he did not want to listen to cues, starting throwing his head and backing up. I explained to them he is seriously herd sour and that he needs someone with plenty of experience or a trainer and with them not having much funding I knew that wasn't an option. After a bit of fighting he slipped in some slick top and went down on his but and when I leaned forward for balance he threw his head back and caught me in top of forehead. He has never done that badly before, but I told them right then that I couldn't sell him to them and would be removing my ad from CL. I have talked to a couple of friends about contacting some of their trainer friends to see if any of them want him as a project for free. Then I would know he will get the bad habits corrected and be safe for someone. I have too many irons in the fire to be able to dedicate the time he requires. 

Oh, the forehead is going to bruise pretty good, but I figure he will have a bigger headache than I did as I'm constantly being told I am seriously hard headed like a steel plate.


My youngest daughter is turning 13 on Halloween and we are having her B'day party Saturday evening from 4pm until. I talked to my ex son in laws father who has his own photography business(professional, not camera phone) and set up for him to take over the photos so we can focus on her and the activities. That and I want her to have a photo album full of the best possible pictures capturing her introduction to teen life.

There will be horse rides, games like Square Volleyball, disc golf and hay rides then start the bonfire for smores, hotdog and marshmellow roast. I'm getting the tow behind grill from my credit union so it will be less tasking to cook all the hot dogs and hamburgers than on our regular grill.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a video of us working Jems on Saturday. Never mind the girls talking during filming. lol This only the second time anyone has been on her back in 2 years. Give me your feedback on her during this, please.


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Welcome KennyT!
> 
> Am still around and kicking. Took the kids to an amusement park yesterday, and did a lot of screaming at the haunted attractions. They had a haunted corn maze with people jumping out of the corn walls - yea, I was screaming my head off.
> 
> And I did a whole lot of screaming, praying, and begging them to end the ride and let me off - on this one.
> 
> https://www.dorneypark.com/rides/Thrill-Rides/Hang-Time
> 
> And today, I secured myself a driver twice a week to take me to the office with the kids. It's going to cost $100 a week, so I have some serious budget adjustments to make. But at least my job is now secure.



Hahaha Alex I LOVE that ride, we have it here. You would like our roller coaster it is the oldest wooden roller coast in North America and it is scary. No loops or nuthing but when you feel the wheels come off the track you are screaming lol.

Glad you found a driver


----------



## Hunter65

AlexS said:


> Welcome KennyT!
> 
> Am still around and kicking. Took the kids to an amusement park yesterday, and did a lot of screaming at the haunted attractions. They had a haunted corn maze with people jumping out of the corn walls - yea, I was screaming my head off.
> 
> And I did a whole lot of screaming, praying, and begging them to end the ride and let me off - on this one.
> 
> https://www.dorneypark.com/rides/Thrill-Rides/Hang-Time
> 
> And today, I secured myself a driver twice a week to take me to the office with the kids. It's going to cost $100 a week, so I have some serious budget adjustments to make. But at least my job is now secure.



Check this one out, haven't gone on it yet!
Playland's New Ride, ATMOSFEAR - YouTube

Roller Coaster (and only a little bar holds you in)





This one is a must try!


----------



## AlexS

That last one looks fun, and the swings look awesome! 

I didn't like Hangtime at all, it was way too much time upside down. 








Well I have good news, I used my driver for the first time today. I was getting a bit worried but at exactly 3pm, she arrived, and then we were done a bit early so we were outside the office waiting for her, and I am busy thinking, I hope this lady I just met shows back up with my car. I checked my phone, she arrived at exactly 6.45, the time we arranged. 

It's so nice to have someone reliable, and she was great too. Really lively personality, and fun. She has horses, (she's a friend of my BM) so it was a fun chat the whole time. 

It's going to be expensive, at $50 twice a week - but at least I can keep my job.


----------



## Hunter65

We have that ride but it's called hells gate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Incredible ride, Alex, & glad you have yours for your job!

Thanks, Nicker, for thinking of me during mucking, lol! Your Rainn certainly seems to want to keep going.

Rick, thank you so much for the encouragement, & Happy Birthday soon to your daughter; a 13 y/o Scorpio female! I have to giggle, since a Scorpio myself. Yesterday was hard, w/all the mud, but dang, you're right; I couldn't have done that 6 mos ago...& then ride! My wiped-out feeling went totally away when I was on Tommy. Was just went I got home I collapsed. Next Monday is my birthday, Janice marked it on her calender, said she'd do "something special". LOL, I asked for no mud! Won't be due for a lesson, so guess I'll go muck along & be around the horses...but hope there's a surprise in there somewhere (the little girl inside "says"!)

Janice did remind me yesterday of how far I've come: from sitting on Addie briefly in early May, trying to not puke if he moved a muscle, to moving Tommy out into a fast walk in the arena & riding out alone from the arena to the tack post. I have a tendency to forget my own accomplishments. Incremental as they are, I've done it. Thanks Rick, your comment provided a much needed "hug".

Appreciate each & every one in this group. It means alot to check in here, talk, & read & respond where I can.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I just watched your Jems video; don't have the expertise to comment, but to my limited view she seemed very willing, but abit distracted.

Hope your hard head heals soon from Boo. Ouch!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Spent the evening on the tractor bush hogging and collecting fell limbs for the bonfire. Got the past part if the yard around the chicken coop done and all of pasture to the left of the barn then started on the right side. There is still alot of standing water in the lower corner from the rains last weekend so can't get all of it. Infact, the entire lower half of that pasture is too soft to run across as the tractor was sinking 4"-5" inches on the one pass below the burn pile. 

Have a meeting directly after work today then will hopefully get to the pastures on the other property. There are several fell limbs to collect over there and take to the bonfire for Saturday night. I told the owner that I would try to get around the yards above the pastures as well since they are letting me use the property for my horses for no charge.


I enjoy working with the tractor almost as much as I enjoy saddle time.



Terry, I know Janice will exceed your expectations with her surprise next visit and can't wait to read about your excitement.



Alex, I hope you had a restful sleep last night without a slip of the splint.


NikerMacker17, did you get a ride in last evening?


----------



## Farmchic

Just wanted to drop in for a quick Hello!  I'm still around just very busy with the new horses and school along with all my other duties.

Roady! Stop with the accidents already :lol: well I guess the surgery doesn't qualify as an accident. Glad your back on your feet and wrestling with the horses.

Glad to see the rest of you seem to be doing good. TJ keep hanging in there I know how you feel sort of, caring for these new horses is a full time job and it's taken me weeks to get use to it. My body is still trying to adjust. But on a side note my jeans are now comfortable again. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Jems is looking good-I agree-she does seem a little bit distracted, but willing.
Hunter-My mare also has the "cream" on her lips-so cute.
Roaddy-sounds like it will be a great party-we have a little Kuboto-DH seems to have fun when working with it.
AlexS-glad your driver is prompt-nice that you can talk horses w/her.
NIcker-sorry to hear your day wasn't so wonderful,but horses can help to make it right.

talon-isn't it nice to see progress? I'm using a mounting block w/Wendy, and she is doing great w/it. I had a bad mounting accident a few years ago, so that is a scary moment for me.

Stan-any rides coming up?

Welcome to KennyT-most of us here are pretty long time horse addicts, so too late for us to be "saved"-LOL!

We are having lovely weather right now & I am trying to get my tack conditioned so it will last longer-the dryness here is quite brutal. And I'm really seeing that I need a separate shed for the horse feed-the hay just gets everywhere-I had an open sided shed in CA-gee-do I miss that!

Wednesday already! Where does the time go? I was doing laundry & house cleaning yesterday while DH was gone, got a lot done, but it's never-ending. The folks he was with fed him, so I didn't have to cook-Yay! The couple next-door will be over later, as he trailered their quads for them. Busy days!


----------



## Roadyy

I was just awarded employee of the month. Which consists of a $100 prepaid Visa, maroon Polo T-shirt with company logo and camo baseball cap with company logo in hunter orange. They issued each employee a bumper sticker with a number on it to put on our vehicles. Each month they draw a sticker number and if we can show proof of the sticker on our vehicle then we are gain the reward


We have the choice of color of shirt and all the hats are camo, but the lettering is a choice among hunter orange, black and tan.


----------



## AlexS

Nice Rick! $100 is always a welcome gift, hope that you can use it for something nice. 

TJT, glad that you are improving so much, and so quickly. Time and effort really counts for a lot. 

I did manage to sleep last night without pulling off my splint, also crashed out early, so spent the morning with Brad before he went to work, and I always appreciate time with him.


----------



## corgi

What a nice surprise Rick! Prepaid Visa is a great gift...you aren't tied to a specific store. And Tractor Supply takes Visa!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> I think I laughed so hard, I just peed. :lol:


Thankyou for sharing. My feelings are not dented, my pride is still intact. I can still smile and won't lose any sleep. 

You are slipping :lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you said that this was a picture of you. You surely weren't trying to pull our leg were you?


 
Yes you have it right I am a tad older than the kid on the saddle and better looking, frequently seen on the beach in goodfitting jeans and riding a horse That photo you have of me was taken a time back when on the range. I have changed a little, the six pac is now a keg.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!

Didn't get a chance to get on last night.

Congrats Roaddy!!! $100 bucks!! I can help you spend that pretty easy!!:wink:

Nope, no rode since Monday. I think I posted about it....Rainn doing so well and kicking up a nice buck!,

The weather has turned south....spitting snow as I let the dog out!:shock: hoping to get in the saddle this weekend.

Was presented my award yesterday during a luncheon at the VFW! It was really nice.. I'm attaching a pic. My mom got to come, she's the one to the right.

After the presentation, my super and the neighboring schools super approached me....the neighboring one was jokingly pushing my out of the way and handing me his card.....saying he wants to hire me!!:lol::lol:. In seriousness, he would be interested in having me come present there...and my super invited him over to see what I do.. What a compliment! She made the comment that my room runs like music.....I was LOL inside, because she certainly didn't see Mondays mess!!!:lol::lol: I'm going to send him a book...and see what happens....I would love to do more gigs. Glad to have my mom there too. She knows that super....she 'talked me up' quite a bit....made me REALLY interesting! Hahahaha. Go mom, Going to have to start paying her for PR!! 

I got the rest of the afternoon off, so quickly visited my dad. And then got to do what I love...but never get to do.....rent a movie and veg on the couch!!! Ahhhh, what a nice day.

Once again, just wanted to say thanks for being a great group of people! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks everyone. It was a welcomed gift for sure. I had it spent before I got it in my hands. I am on the church board and we are planning a weekend getaway to help us bond as a group so we can be able to work more in tune. The place we are staying at is $60 a night and the church is paying half so each member and their spouse pay half. I will use $60 of it for ours then spoke with another couple and offered them the remaining $40 to go towards theirs as I know they are tight on funds as well. They are truly great friends to us and have been there for us in ways that would draw tears to your eyes.

Alex, glad you had a peaceful sleep and bonus for being able to spend the morning with Brad..Hope you didn't make him late..hint..hint...haha

Stan, keep those steel toe boots on and she can never hurt your feelings..lol

NikerMacker17, one upped me again did ya.:lol::lol:

Congratulations darling, you have worked hard and deserve it. Hopefully things work out with the other super and you can build a career going around starting this program with teachers in other schools. If that is something you would be interested in as I'm sure you would still be able to work with the kids as you teach the teachers this system. 
Snow?? I don't understand this thing you mentioned. What is snow? We woke up to 49*F with all the windows in the house open and I loved it. Ask me again after a couple of days of it and the answer will not be the same. Windows will be closed after a couple of days.



I got a few more hours of tractor work done. Finished bush hogging the pasture to the right of the barn and collected all of the fell limbs in the first and second pasture. Will try to get the weeds cut down tonight after the meeting at church. 

Wife called me yesterday and had the other back tire go flat on her like the other rear tire did the day before. She changed the tire and continued on to taking her mother to work. I looked at it last night and it looks like she ran over a broken off knife blade in the road as the cut is shaped like an ~. She is taking it by a tire store when she drops her mom off to see if they can patch it from the inside. Hopefully they can and I won't have to buy 2 matching tires.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, I hate tire issues-all our trucks have fairly new tires (just got the last set paid off!), but now the trailer tires are showing their age. DH needs some for the trailer that hauls our water (& atv/quads for his camping/day-trips),& next will be my horse trailer & squeeze in there somewhere the (2) horse trailer he is remaking into a water hauler. Which I also want to use to get hay-so tired of having to clean out the truck bed for only a bale or two!

Tried my roping saddle on Wendy-it fit her nicely, as did the breast collar that came w/it. Also the mohair roping cinch that I bought in CA while I was there was a great fit, too. Luckily, the stirrups were adjusted correctly for me, as they have a very odd adjustment system. I even had Millie (the donkey) come along w/us on a short ride-she does come when called & & she did a lot of cantering-she is just so cute! I have had them for a month now-time sure does fly! I have 2 Western bits coming, seat savers for a couple of saddles, a snap-on leather fly veil, saddlebags, a fringed saddle pad, and an oval hoof knife. Love on-line shopping! Still waiting for our Tractor Supply Store to open.Open. Open. Do you think they will have any super-great opening specials?

Nicker-isn't it nice to know you will be a lovely senior citizen, since you look to favor your Mom? When the time comes-you certainly don't want to rush it-LOL! Good genes are important! And good-fitting jeans are great, too! (Couldn't resist!)

Rick-Congrats on the win-glad the windfall was a help to you & your friends. Great friends make life easier. ( & lots more fun)

I have a lot of projects for today, so better get busy-have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations on your award Nicker, and congrats to you as well Roadyy!

Very busy week here. After travelling this weekend to the birthday party, I've had parent-student-teacher conferences the past few nights. Long days but very productive. DH is out of town again, so I am chief cook, chauffeur and bottle washer until Friday. A weekend without big commitments will be welcome!

Unfortunately, I haven't seen the ponies in the light in a few days. Koolio has runny eyes that aren't getting better, so I will have to have a good look and maybe a vet trip this weekend. They aren't cloudy, just always watery. Maybe seasonal allergies? I'd like to get it cleared up before he goes to the stable at the beginning of November.

We continue to enjoy nice fall weather, but expect some snow on Sunday. Last year winter started on Oct 10, so every day without snow and temperatures on the + side of zero are welcome. My riding club is having a trail ride on Saturday that I hope to make if the weather holds. I also need to get my water troughs winterized and insulated this weekend.

I hope everyone is having a fantastic week!


----------



## AlexS

Congrats Nicker, it's awesome that you are getting the recognition that you deserve. 

Rick, he was late for work (wink). 



Stan said:


> Thankyou for sharing. My feelings are not dented, my pride is still intact. I can still smile and won't lose any sleep.
> 
> You are slipping :lol::lol:


Dang it, I need to get back into my groove.

Edit to add my driver is awesome, she was supposed to be here at 3, and I want to make sure we are ready, so I am window watching from 2.50. She texted at 3.01, 'behind a slow poke, but close'. And with that text she took every bit of stress out of the situation wondering if she would show up or not. I love her! It's really hard to let go of control.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi All
Just checking in. Living vicariously through you all as I have not had time to ride! I WILL ride on Sunday. We've been busy cleaning and cutting brush. Big Birthday Bonfire is set for Saturday. We are having a cold snap. It snowed a little yesterday and sleeted for a bit today. I hope that bonfire keeps us all warm enough!

I got money towards a new saddle for my birthday. I think I'm going to go with an Abetta Endurance. Seems to fit my girl well and it's comfy for me, so i guess Im gonna pull the trigger. Ill let you know how I like it after I get some time in it!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the kudos & encouragement for my last Horse Monday...there IS progress, & you'all help me to see it.

HappyPlace, when's your birthday? Sure hope you get your saddle!

I've spent the evening reading manual & trying to learn about the .9 Ruger that I've borrowed from my Chief for duty weapon (sold my S&W .38 revolver). Tues 10/29 training supv is taking me to the range to qualify. Taking vac days last week of Oct, then another Nov 1 to go to a grammar workshop the Chief wants me to attend (paid for, TG). My "vacation" week has about 2 days for things for myself & home, otherwise pretty much work-related (except for my reg days off). This Monday, of course, is Horse Monday....

Rick, I don't know what "special" Janice would have in mind, but I'll muck along 'till she lets me know! The ladies here that have recently tucked "yay, you go girl" into my heart: comments tucked & kept.

Yo, Stan: 60 is no BFD is it??!! I feel like I might be gettin' better, despite the very weird stuff happening that is out of my control (no time to talk of that here). I'll keep on truckin'.

Bless you all.


----------



## Stan

A couple of pages back I mentioned Bugs getting into my man cave and slipping on the concrete. Here is a photo of the area he was in when it happened, all is as it was. The mess is because my wife took all of the storage in the man cave. 
so I have developed a fool proof system for my equipment, I store it on the floor, then, when I need something I know where it is. On the floor. 
The second photo is Bugs pruning the plants, and he does do a good job.


----------



## AlexS

Stan, that looks like a room I would want no part of, and I would close the door on - Brad might or might not be in there when I close that door.


----------



## tjtalon

Ummm...one last thought before I go to bed: Stan, I like that room. My favorite place, when I was little, was my Dad's garage. Can see why Bugs wanted to investigate. I wouldn't have slipped on the floor, of course...

And, flowers gotta be pruned, of course. I like this Bugs. I like this garage.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!. Thanks for the congrats...I'm still smiling.

Roaddy....you know I am all about one upping!! :wink: NOT!! You are the only ones I told...didn't even tell my colleagues....kinda forgot in all the hubbub. :wink:

Today is an inservice. These are usually more exhausting than having kids.:-|

My up coming weeks look full....trying to chip away at things so I do t drown....grades due, my coauthor coming to visit :shock:, presentations.....the list goes on....chip, chip, chip....

Roaddy, yes, I like presenting else where. I haven't done it in a while...with schools freaking about the common core, they don't want to put $$$$ into what I have to say....but the two supers I mentions just might....forward thinking people. I don't sell a gimmick....I sell how we think and learn....would help in any situation, but often schools want bandaids and fast fixes....what I have to offer takes effort.!!!! But it works....whatever....:?

Our weather is damp cold, not ready or used to it.:-(. I WILL get saddle time even if I have to wear a snow suit!:lol::lol:

I'm having withdrawal syptoms from no horsing around..:lol: I would even like to brush, but I can't stand this cold!! I'll get used to it eventually. When I stopped at the barn last night, I think Jay had goosebumps! Lol. His fur was all puffed up? Lol. Not sure what is was like where he came from, but everyone complains of our high humitiy and thus damp, bone chilling coldness. He'll get used to it too, I guess.:wink:

Well, that about it. Happy Friday everyone. Oh and Stan that is clean compared to our garage!!!! Hahaha. I don't even go there.....:wink:

Have a happy day. TJ, when is the bday?


----------



## Roadyy

I had more good fortune yesterday from work. When we receive large equipment for the boats we build, they are put into crates built out of 3/4" plywood and 2x4 framing. Had one come down to the boat yesterday while I was working on a piece of welding equipment and saw them piling it all up as they removed it from the switchboard. Inquired about it and told I could have it if I got it out of the yard same day. I had the forklift operator set it up by the gate and loaded it up in the truck after work. 7 pcs of 3/4" plywood, 6-2x4x8 and the heavy duty base made out of 3x4s the switchboard was bolted down to. All in all I would say I made out with over $300USD worth of material for $0. I will be using it to enclose the stall we use for feed and grooming supplies storage. Walls, floor and ceiling. This will not be enough, but they are expecting a few more pieces as big or bigger and I have already put the word out that I would take those too.

Stacked it up in the stall when I got home and went ahead to feed the horses and spent time grooming and talking to each one for a few minutes.

Got another call about Boo even after I deleted the ad for him. Guy called and wants him for his daughter to train for her younger brother to learn how to ride on. She is a trainer/farrier and is fairly good at both. I told him I would agree after they came out and looked him over to make a final decision. They are coming Sunday afternoon around 2:30 so we will see.


Alex, glad you have found a dependable solution to your need and were able to enjoy making Brad late for work. lol


Terry, glad things are still moving forward in the direction your super is pushing for your new position. Good luck on the shooting qualification and grammar class. 


NikerMacker17, I hope things work out with the supers and you are able to get back to teaching other teachers this program. I don't mind being one upped when it is a important as providing the kids of the future a better foundation. Especially when it's by a beauty as yourself. 



Hope everyone has a glorious day as I feel a lift in my day already. Thank you all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Roaddy :wink: You just made MY day!

Glad you got to brush...maybe I'll bundle up and do that tonight. Poor Rainner is so muddy! :lol:

Have a fabulous Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well around here that would be considered as a very neat & organized garage! Reminds me that I should get some of my pegboard hung. I got quite a few sheets at the auction I went to awhile back. Have had so much fun receiving the boxes from ebay-new riding pants, & boots, belts, a pair of gloves, some western boots, & another box of tack is coming. I'll be getting a really nice fringed saddle blanket for Wendy, a fly veil, a B. Allen bit, seat savers-1 will be a gift!, and some saddle bags w/a water holder on the outside.

Guess I was in a "kitchen mode" yesterday-made an apple bundt cake & used the pressure cooker to make shredded pork for pork tacos. Have some chicken I have to cook also, then I won't need to cook for maybe a week-haha.

Rick-that was a great score on all that wood-it has gotten so expensive! Hope you get the others also!

The week sure did go by fast! Next W/E is a Halloween party-I think I'll bring coleslaw & "Eye of the Newt" deviled eggs. The provided main dish will be pulled pork, so coleslaw seems like a slam dunk!

It's a little chilly this morning-the coffee is sure tasting good! Have a fantastic day & hope there is some "horse time" this W/E .


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!

Nicker, I know what you mean about presenting being more tiring than having the kiddos. I have spent every PD day for the past 8 years as a presenter. We have one coming up on Nov 1 that I am looking forward to be a participant in for a change, but was just told I am presenting part of it. Good news it is a small part at least so I will still get to be a teacher for most of it.

Long week with interviews. Yesterday I met three more parents after school, ran home and had a student I tutor waiting for me to help her. As soon as I finished tutoring, I was off again to take my son to dodgeball and get groceries, as I am cooking dinner for friends tonight. DH is still out of town until late this evening. I am soooo looking forward to the weekend and some magic horse breath (even if we are supposed to get a winter storm on Sunday).


----------



## Happy Place

This must be international PD day! I'm in a PD as well. I was thrilled to find out that it will let out an hour or two early than planned! Guess I will make it out to the barn after all. Happy Friday All.


----------



## corgi

Tomorrow, Isabella and I are competing in our 2nd judged trail ride. I am double excited because hubby is going and riding his horse too!

I cleaned her up really well and pulled over 100 burrs out of her mane and tail AGAIN so this is what she is wearing tonight! She is a good sport.


----------



## corgi

And i love this picture. This is Izzy and her pasture mate, Missy. The BO owns Missy and she is doing the judged ride tomorrow too. Izzy is the one with her ears back...always!

It looks like they are discussing how silly they look.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, what is a judged trail ride? Like, what do you do. How are you judged? Sounds fun!!! Izzy looks totally cute, I love the second photo!!:lol:


Our PD day went well! Exhausting!!!! 

Did get a little brushing in tonight, and weather is looking promising this weekend. Cold....but no precip!!! Yea!!!. 

CCG, you are a shopaholic!!! You go girl!!! Wooeeeee!:wink:

On the way tot the barn there was a Amish buggy going down the two lame hwy with a doggie following. I slowly passed, but with dread in the pit of my stomach. I thought maybe the Amish didn't know their dog was running after them..our German Shepard would do that.....so I turned around, pulled up to her and motioned to the dog. She said it wasn't hers. There are cars backed up at this time.:shock::-|. Good news she turned off the busy hwy and doggie followed. I just couldn't go on without finding out if that dog would be OK. I hope he made it safe to her house, and then they figured out where he belonged....I considered stopping and trying to put him in my car....but....both mom and I have dogs, so we couldn't keep him....hope he is safe.:-(


----------



## corgi

Nicker, a judged trail ride is a trail ride that has a series of stops or obstacles. The obstacles are manned by judges. You and your horse get a score of 1-10 at each obstacle depending on how well it was completed. For example, last year, Izzy and I scored a zero at the bridge obstacle because she refused to cross it. I had to go around it. We scored a 10 at the raincoat obstacle. We had to ride up to a post that had a raincoat hanging on it. I had to take it off the post, put it on, take it back off, and hang it back on the post..all while mounted with the reins in one hand. Isabella didn't blink an eye or even lift a hoof. Perfect 10!

Some of the other obstacles were opening and closing a gate while mounted, Walking through a very narrow hay tunnel, a water crossing, and going up a very deep set of horsey stairs. It's a lot of fun and allows you to ride at some pretty spectacular places.

See if the link to the rules works:

http://va4apps.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/VaApHC2013JPRRULES.pdf


----------



## Hunter65

I've always wanted to try those judged trail rides they look like so much fun. Maybe Scotty and I will try it one day. 
Congrats to both road day and nicker. Very impressive. 

Tomorrow I am moving Scotty back to old barn. Am so excited to have him close again and no trailering out to ride. It will be so nice to see him more often agsin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> This must be international PD day! I'm in a PD as well. I was thrilled to find out that it will let out an hour or two early than planned! Guess I will make it out to the barn after all. Happy Friday All.


In New Zealand PD was a custodial sentence where the crims had to report every saturday for the duration of the sentence and perform community service under the watchfull eye of a warden ME.


----------



## Roadyy

I've seen a few videos of the fast paced trail competitions where they have the obstacles set up in a large building. It is amazing how they can set up all that stuff in such a small place. As much as I'd love you watch the events I would enjoy seeing the setup or better yet have a horse that was good enough to compete.

Good luck Ladona. I know you will do well as long as you are singing any Buck Cherry songs during your ride. lmbo


NikerMacker17, glad you got to spend time the horses yesterday. I hope you have a great ride today and able to soak in the time to carry you through next week.


Stan, how is the grass coming? Have you been able to work with Bugs any to get him back towards a trek worthy condition?



I am working til lunch then stopping off to pick up Jessa's mom who was released on probation for 3 years with random drug testing before heading to the church to load up a few tables and chairs. We are expecting alot of people and no way do we have enough seating for half. Then its off to set up everything by 4. 

I was out in the pasture til 8 pm bush hogging and forgot to go get the trailer from my buddy to do the hay rides. I was also going to use it to haul the tables and chairs, but am hoping they haven't put the seats back in the church van yet so I can just swap vehicles to haul it in the it.

Will try to get pictures of tonight uploaded quickly so I can share them with y'all.


CS, if you see this I hope your leg feels better soon. Maybe I should start calling you kickstand.


----------



## Happy Place

Stan said:


> In New Zealand PD was a custodial sentence where the crims had to report every saturday for the duration of the sentence and perform community service under the watchfull eye of a warden ME.


Hmmm Sometimes it feels like that!


----------



## Happy Place

Tonight is my birthday bonfire. My birthday was on Thursday but not too many people are keen on a party on Thursday Night with work the next day! We still need to do a final clean up of the house and stack wood for the bonfire but that's about it. it's looking gloomy rainy and super windy. It may be a huddle around the wood burner night instead!

Hoping to get a nice ride in tomorrow. I did get to sneak into the barn last night for some snuggles and the aroma of a clean barn and content horses! It's true, happiness does have a smell! I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cacowgirl

One of the neighbors had an impromptu bonfire get-together last night. So we had an early dinner-am loving that pressure cooker! And then a nice evening by the fire w/our good neighbors. DH saw me falling asleep, so got me in the truck & we headed home-I only had 1 beer & I cut it w/tomatoe juice, too! Such a light weight! LOL.

No one else had plans to ride this W/E, so I'll be going out alone, I guess. it's hunting season here locally, so I'll need to wear some loud colors! And maybe add some bells.

Waiting for pics of the party Rick-How did it go?

Ladonna-good luck at the competitioin! Sounds like fun.

Hope more of you get some horse time this W/E.


----------



## Roadyy

The party starts at 4pm tonight.

I'm sitting her watching the minutes creep by while I constantly make phone calls to make sure we have everything in order as well as line last minute details up. I like being paid to do personal business. lol Yes, I feel a little guilty, but not enough to stop.;-)


----------



## Eole

Judged trail sounds like fun. Hope you have a great time Corgi. LOL on the picture with the flowery slinky!  
Everyone seem so busy with social gatherings, partys etc. Roadyy, I'm sure that party will be a success.
Happy place: happy belated b-day. Keep warm by the fire!
CCG: do you have a good slow cooker recipe for pulled pork? I'd like to make some.

Snow and more snow in our forecast this week end. It's all white! :shock: I don't have my winter tires yet, but at least I'm on 4X4. I could have ridden this morning but felt too stressed by a hectic week in ER. I would have been a poor partner for my horse. I took a long walk with the dogs instead, we came back all wet from the snow.
Tonight I'm traveling to Montreal for a cocktail-supper: 20 years gathering, class of 1993. Most of them I haven't seen in over 15 years. That should be interesting to see how we all aged... I'm a little puzzled by the dress code "casual-clean" they mentioned. I'm so away from social stuff, I have no clue what that means.


----------



## corgi

Wow..all these bonfires and parties sound like fun.

Happy belated birthday Happy Place!

CaCowgirl...I'm a lightweight too. I can't even order a drink with dinner when I go out because I can't taste my food after one drink. LOL

Rick...there are lots of Buckcherry songs that are appropriate for various situations. None seemed to fit today..thank goodness. :lol:

We had a blast today! It was only 30 degrees when we loaded up the horses but it warmed up quickly. I was a little worried (what? Me worry about something????) because I had only trailered Isabella one other time and it was over a year ago. She started pawing immediately but stopped as soon as the last horse was loaded and then she calmed down. Being a polo pony, she has a lot of trailer miles under her belt so maybe she was just excited.

Having hubby with me was fun! He and Scuffy won 5th place in novice horse. It was his horse's first time ever doing a judged trail ride. Isabella and I didn't place. It was only our second time and she refused to cross the bridge. Not really a surprise since we battle over this at the barn every single time we ride. 
No bridges in polo! We also got a zero score at one obstacle that I just wouldn't make her do. It was a very high step up onto a berm. We just passed on it because I knew it was beyond her ability. Even the judge admitted he thought it was a little too high for some horses.

I am going to post some pics but have to do one at a time since I am on my ipad. This first one is of us getting ready to head out.


----------



## corgi

This one is at the water obstacle. She didn't want to go in at first but afterwards she seemed to really enjoy walking around in it.


----------



## corgi

This was a really hard one. We had to lift a pole that was resting on a stump and walk a 360 degree circle while keeping one end on the stump. We almost made it all around. She was very calm the whole time but I couldn't keep the end on the stump. Totally rider error.


----------



## corgi

We scored a perfect 10 at this one! The scary noodle carwash! She didn't even hesitate. Probably because the barn has one of their own and i take her through it all the time! Ironically, the BO's horse balked at it for some reason.


----------



## corgi

Last one...i promise.

Here is my cowboy and his trusty steed!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great pictures corgi-Thanks for sharing. sorry you didn't place.

Eole-I cooked my pork in my electric pressure cooker. If you go on allrecipes.com-they have lots of slow cooker recipes & some variations for pulled pork. It's pretty easy-add some liquid, onions, garlic & whatever other seasonings you like, a little bit of vinegar (for the acid) is good & tenderizing, or you could use wine. Give it plenty of time on low, then shred & enjoy! I ;love having things I can just reheat so dinner is super-quick.

I tried my English saddle on Wendy-great fit-I haven't been in this saddle for years-the only one I ever bought new-a Crosby- back when I was taking English riding lessons & doing some showing. (the '80's). We left the yard & visited a few neighbors-it was so fun w/just me & my sweet horse-I will definitely be doing more of this!


----------



## Horselover503

I'm under 40 so...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well I'm 51, at least I'm over 40, problem is "mature" people over 40.
I didn't meet that requirement, ahh close enough.
Just never admit your age.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe it is ok if you are one or the other. Mature or over 40. I qualify for one of those anyway.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Judged trail rides are great.
I am a judge at two a year.
I don't ride in them, my horse could bust things up I reckon.

We do the pool noodles, walk over bridge, open and close gate while mounted,
raincoat on and off, towel from one clothesline to another, drop carrots in bucket
is a real test to keep your horse away from them.
Drag a jug full of rocks, back up through an "L" pattern, broom polo.
Pour water and take it to a pitcher, keyhole, barrels, bareback W/T/C with a dollar under your thigh,
don't drop it! End it all with a 2.5 hour self guided ride, follow the orange ribbons.
Ride fee will include lunch when all get back then ribbons for placing etc...

I usually ride out to get the orange ribbons after the ride.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I feel grounded now, almost frost at night this weekend.
No camping for me, it might be time for just day rides.
Time changes in another week, this is terrible.
I turned on the furnace this week, I woke up to 62 degrees Thursday morning.

I started building a new run-in for the horses today.
Should have framing and sides up after tomorrow.
Roof will have to be next weekend.

Hello all: Sorry I had to vent.
Welcome new people, congrats to our members receiving awards.
I have enjoyed all the pictures everyone, thanks.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all,

Corgi that looks super fun!! I want to look into that for Jay, I think he would do well!!

Well....this is what I walked into this morning.....:shock::shock: I called tot the horses, and wondered why Jay didn't come...he usually is there right away. As I peered around the corner he was pawing the ground, which was weird..,then I saw why...he was stuck...in the fence!!!

Thank gosh he just stood there. Luckily I had my phone in my back pocket so I could call mom to bring wire cutters. They came out and cut the wire around his leg...he didn't flinch. Luckily now external damage. Will try to ride tomorrow and see how he is. No swelling. Or anything, but he lost one shoe...so suspecting he got one foot stuck then the other...so he's going to be sore. Thank goodness the farrier is across the road, he came over and pulled all shoes.:?

Spent the rest of the morning fixing fence...:-|

I really do feel fortunate...things could have been way worse. He is such a good boy...he just stood there.. And waited for me to rescue him. Afterwards he almost acted Indepted...he's usually so standoffish....I rubbed his neck and tried to make him feel safe.

Funny too...my mom had company tonight, an old friend. I instantly didn't like her.:lol::lol: I went to jays stall to comb his mane and tail when she followed....he stayed in the back,of,the stall until,she left!!!:lol::lol: Guess he got the same vibe!!:lol::wink:

The weather here stinks. Cold, 30-40*F and extremely windy. Kept the troops in tonight....they probably don't care, but makes me feel better since it's so windy. Monday thru Wednesday is to be back into,the 50s.....

We have an outing planned for next Sunday weather permitting.....but wondering, will Jay be ok barefoot? I'll have to find out the terrain. I've been looking forward to this trail ride for months....:-(

Btw...being mature is usually boring...:wink:

Bonfires....fun!! Happy birthday all, have fun!!

Talk soon!


----------



## Celeste

Can you get the farrier to put his shoes back on before your ride?

By the way, I am really glad he didn't go psycho while he was caught in the fence.


----------



## Stan

I went an watched a horse games day just to see if I would be interested in joining the club for the social side they needed some young blood. And no I left Bugs behind last thing I needed was to fall off infront of a croud.

It was all light hearted fun and I can see how both rider and horse would benefit. While there I spoted an old cabin just on the edge of the trees and this thought came to mind see if you can get the answer.


There is a cabin in the woods, and inside the cabin is a man sitting in a seat, dead.

He did not die buy the hand of another so not a murder, or self inflicted.

A cabin in the woods and inside the cabin is a man in a seat dead. How did he die. Have a crack at getting the answer if you have not already worked it out. you can ask yes or no questions.


----------



## tjtalon

'K Stan, will try this: my first thought is: died of cardiac arrest or CO2 poisoning. Am sure there's a joke here..

Nicker, am very glad your horse didn't get hut, & very late in answering your question: my BD is Monday 10/28.

Just have checked in, & 3 pgs to check; good to see the input, read it all.

Stan, I'm missing the trick question, as an emt just thinkin' DOA....hmmm..


----------



## tjtalon

Cannot work out Stan's story-joke, will have to wait for the answer...Dang, I tried to find it.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I am looking for people to ride with, also. My one "horsey" neighbor is only available sporadic W/E's & I'm not really fond of her young horse that she likes to pony on our rides.--This young mare will RUN backwards as fast as she can then double barrel any horse she can get to. She has kicked out at both mares & geldings & none were really on her heels or all that close. Being a QH, she had a pretty powerful back end! My mare spun out of reach on our last ride, but she did connect w/my face, so my world went blank for a bit & my neighbor didn't think my startled scream was necessary! I sure do miss my riding partner of 12 years! We were so attuned to each other.

I finally got my height/weight tape together w/paper & pencil~~ Wendy is 14.3 & weighs 865 pounds! I still have to do Millie (the donkey), she was out grazing for the afternoon, so I'll get her sometime today. I wore my new riding pants yesterday-so comfortable! I hated taking them off! My tack package came today-but I didn't get the message & it didn't fit in the post box, so now I have to wait until Monday!

Hoping to ride again later today. Our weather is pretty nice right now.

I want to erect another pen across the driveway-we have some fencing, but need to make a roof-I'd really like to get a gaited horse & I'd like to have a pen ready or, at least nearly so. And good horses can be found for a reasonable cost right now. But I won't drive more than 5 hours away this time & closer is better!


----------



## Maryland Rider

OK Stan:
He fell off his horse on game day, broke his neck, other riders placed him in the cabin?
The real question here is with the poor economy, what did the other riders get in $$$ for the horse that dumped him?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Is there a basement in this cabin Stan???









Maybe a broken door???


----------



## Stan

OK and keep trying the answer is coming 

No health issue
no basement 
No door falling on him or in a hole. I saw both those movies. Jack does a good job as did the other actor whos name has escaped me. 
was not kicked by a horse

A man, in a cabin in the woods, sitting in a seat, dead. How did he die?

Think outside the square, there is two clues in the discription.


----------



## Stan

Are we all having riding issues of some sort and looking for new riding partners or friends.
I have started to look outside of the type of riding or hanging on for dear life I do. So a ranch horse club who do treks but also games and cattle work, barrel racing and so on. 

I think the games and some cattle work would be good for Bugs giving him something to think about, and also greatly improve my riding from hanging on for dear life, to hanging on tighter. Not sure if I can get the body supple enough. Might try a palaties exercise (or how ever it is spelt) to loosen up and strengthen up, only problem I see is it is all women at the classes, not sure I could remain focused.

I had the same problem when a young man around 19. I took myself off and had ballroom dancing lessons. They put me with a young but older than me, short, well endowered young women.

Every time she spoke I would look down when answering and then lose concentration and stand on her toes. They realised the issue I was having and changed teacher, the new one was like my grandmother. I learnt to dance then, and how to dance without looking at my feet.:lol::lol::lol:

Back to the horses I have a number of treks coming up over the next two months but not the drive to get out and train. Not only does the horse need to get fit but so do I.

Rick the weeds are still causing issues and the grass has stopped growing, not enough rain, it looks like its going to be another very dry summer so still only one horse at home. No meaningfull rain for the past two weeks and the ground is dry. We badly need a week of it. Time to start the rain dance again.

Thats enough bleeting for now, time to spend time with the horse and get some manners back, his not mine :lol:

Cheers all


----------



## Eole

Stan, It's Pilates! I started doing classes this fall, and it's all women in tights and fitting sport shirts. Only one man, 63, overweigth and... flexible like a 2X4.:lol:
And I found the answer to your riddle. OK, I cheated and found it on the web. So I'm not telling...

NM: your horse demonstrated amazing cool and trust in you. Glad he's un-hurt, scary incident.
TJ: happy birthday for tomorrow. Hope you have a super day and let us know what Janice had planned for you.
CCG: horses are like potato chips, can't have just one, right? Wendy seems like such a good match with you. Did you ride gaited horses before?
Corgi, great pictures, look like fun to me!

Our hay is so-so this year and Eole started coughing. He's always the most sensitive to dust. So we are back to soaking hay. More chores... At least we are organized with a tub soaking 3 small bales at a time: it fills up and empties (with a pump) automatically on timers. Yesterday's snow is almost all melted so I'll go out and finish cleaning the flower beds and raking fallen leaves. It really feels like winter is around the corner.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well since Jame Gumb AKA "Buffalo Bill" and Mr. Torrance were not there!

Is this the cabin???
View attachment 308201



Run-In construction is moving along.
I hate building structures on ground that is not somewhat level.









Hurricane season is about at an end, this is good, the east coast has missed any activity for the most part.
Irene hurt me in 2011 to the tune of about 160K, God bless the insurance policy.
It rained indoors as hard as it rained outdoors.
There were so many holes in the roof I tarped the whole structure.









I hope some of us got in ride time this weekend, I have to catch up at home before it gets cold.
Instead of all the work I should have done during the summer, I went riding.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Well since Jame Gumb AKA "Buffalo Bill" and Mr. Torrance were not there!
> 
> Is this the cabin???
> View attachment 308201
> 
> 
> 
> Run-In construction is moving along.
> I hate building structures on ground that is not somewhat level.
> View attachment 308209
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane season is about at an end, this is good, the east coast has missed any activity for the most part.
> Irene hurt me in 2011 to the tune of about 160K, God bless the insurance policy.
> It rained indoors as hard as it rained outdoors.
> There were so many holes in the roof I tarped the whole structure.
> View attachment 308217
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some of us got in ride time this weekend, I have to catch up at home before it gets cold.
> Instead of all the work I should have done during the summer, I went riding.


The riddle has been busted

The answer is a plane being the cabin. He died in a plane crash


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Got some riding toime I today! Wanted to see how Jay was affected by his 'horsing around'. :wink: and found him to be.....just fine!!:happydance::happydance: I feel very blessed in this situation. I can't believe what a good horse he was to stand there and wait to be freed. 

He actually rode really well barefoot. We even practiced jogging from a stop, stopping on a dime, backing up....etc. he was really responsive. He still seems a bit more friendly after yesterday's episode...do you guys think he knows I helped him? I think so.

The sky was full of sun when I departed for the ride...it quickly turned overcast and windy. I wore my new chaps. Boy are they nice!!!. Here's a pic from our ride. Those look like snow clouds!!

Went home to clean...yep MR, I spent my summer riding too, and now our place is a wreck and my coauthor is coming to visit in two weeks. He's never been to our house, so I want it slick and span....I got it redd up....now I'll chip away at the dust bunnies....next weekend is shot, so I'll have to use my week nights.:-(

The sun reappeared around 4:00, so I decided to pull rain out of the barn. So glad I did....while brushing her I noticed her utter is swollen big time!! When I got her last December she had mastitis. Now I think she has it again...:-(. She let me touch up there, but yikes?:shock: I might as well call the vet for that AND her teeth....kill two birds. Ugh...$$$$$$

MR that is quite some damage, wow!!


TJ, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!. Wishing you the best one yet!! Hoping you get just what you ask for....a horse ride?:wink:

Ok, better hit the hay. Have a good week all.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> He actually rode really well barefoot.


I'm glad that he did well! He is a good boy. Looking at the road that you were on, you have a nice soft surface to ride on. If I had places that weren't rocky, I might try barefoot, but it just doesn't work here for me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You're right Celeste, the dirt roads here are nice and soft right now....no new gravel. I get to ride many of the fields here too, MOST of the neighbors allow me.

Waiting to hear what the terrain is like for next weekend...hope not to rocky. Oh, and he seemed to realize that wo shoes, the blacktop wasn't as slick, so he moved out a bit more. Those shoes of his were so slippy....especially going down slopes.:?

Have a good day all, looks like our week weather wise is cooperating! Saddle time!!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, Celeste, you also asked about putting shoes in for the trek...I just can't justify spending $50 to put them back on, when in two weeks I will pull them again...and....the weather isn't looking in our favor, so we may not even go....:-(. But...hoping we will!:wink: he charged me ten bucks to come up and do an emergency pull off...which I appreciated!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, glad to hear your hubby was able to place. Does he rib you about the fact he did and you didn't? Sounds like something I would do all the while consoling her about not doing so well.

That looked like alot of fun and I know I would have enjoyed trying those obstacles.



MR, glad you had an insurance policy to cover the damage from '11. That did look nasty. I agree about building structures on unlevel ground. It drains me just thinking about it.



NikerMacker17, very happy to see that Jay was so calm during that whole ordeal. Just looking at the hole where his leg was you can tell it isn;t all that wallered out so he obviously did not struggle with it and make matters worse.
BTW, where are the posed shots of the chaps?


Terry,HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Hope you have an amazing day.



Stan, testy joke as I jokingly thought a plane, but didn't think it it fit the story then read down to find out that was indeed the answer. I hope things work out between the grass and the new riding club.


Ccg, when do we get pics of all these great supplies you keep teasing us about?


Here are a couple of pics I snapped with my phone real quick before night fall to show about half the people and cars that showed up for her birthday party. We had so much fun and everyone had a blast especially the b'day girl who made out like a bandit. A couple of outfits, we got her a tablet, her next oldest sister gave her a case for it, $60 cash and a $20 WalMart gift card.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all well I moved Scotty on Saturday, went tog for a trail ride yesterday and there was something in the woods. Scotty was blowing hard and would NOT move forward so had to go the other way. Went with the lady taking over the barn and she was telling me about some family issues. I thought uh oh here we go (thats what happened to last barn owner). Got up this morning and had a text from a friend who is also moving back there and apparently they have now backed out of taking over the barn. Sheesh hope he can stay as there is a girl looking after a few horses there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, you bad boy. :wink: I was actually thinking of getting photos for the fashion show...but I zipped those suckers up fast and took off so I didn't have to fix anymore fence!! :lol::lol::lol:

Next time!:wink:

Corgi, I wish my DH would ride! I really want to try finding a group to ride with....guess I need a trailer first!....and a truck!! hahaha Actyually mom is thinking of getting that Logan trailer we looked at. That way, friend has a truck..I have a trailer...we are good to GO!  

We shall see.

Can't wait to see the b-day photos. Won't show up here at work.

Talk later


----------



## Roadyy

Wife said Mr.Gilbert dropped off the CD of pics this morning, so I should be able to post several tomorrow for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Roadyy

Recent text informed me there are 489 pics on the cd. Just listening to her as she went through a few of them sounds like they are really good. Asked her to pic a few from the different things and email me so I could share with yall. Hopefully that will happen before I leave work.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few more of the pics from the cake and ice cream session. I was wrong by just a little bit. There are 493 pics on the cd and I'll get more of the horse rides and hay rides sometime tonight as I still have half a pasture to bush hog then push some brush piles around on a neighbor's property around the corner. 

Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I love the pics & the great big Happy Birthday!! Thanks to you guys, you make me feel special alot, & today was important, so thanks again!

Didn't get home from SkyView till almost 1:30p (going later, as it's still dark early). Forecast was partly cloudy & 50*; NOT. Try about 35* w/a cold wind & spitting weird little rain/snow, & heavy cloud cover..ColoWeirdo Weather strikes again.

When got there, just before 8am,Janice told me that 10 pens (out of 18) hadn't been cleaned since Thursday, what w/other cleaners not showing up for various issues (the cleaner for the other 8: that's her "area", so she did that yesterday,so,that was good). She said she'd get out @ 8a to feed, then would hard-rake up her four, so I'd just need to collect. Thank God. The 6 I did was emmense; did the hard rake to break down what was in the stalls (& proceeding to freeze) then the plastic rake to scoop. Graduated to the big 'barrow, RICK!!! First load I managed to tilt over I almost fell over into the manure pile! Got thru it...

& it was just getting COLDER. Janice had forgotten about my birthday "surprise",whatever she might have had in mind, but it's all good (she's been very busy w/connecting & seminars this past week w/PATH (?acronym) to expand her therapeutic riding thing). But,she asked if I wanted to ride,since w/weather coming the chances are lessening (& I won't do icy roads clear out on the prairie to clean). Yup, I said...so, Nicker, got my wish!!

Wasn't on very long,after getting Tommy & tacking him up, but this is cool: I walked him in the round pen to get him over a bit of cold weather spunkiness, got on, then went right to the arena. Did a big, fast walk around. Had told Janice when I got there, that last's Monday's surprise trot didn't scare me, but that I just wasn't sure what to do w/it. So: I got him into a trot in the arena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not for too long, & stopped & started a couple of times, realized I was balancing in the stirrups so adjusted that, realized my not wanting to bounce on him (to not hurt him) made me tighten up, as well as tightening up w/the newness of it. Janice said when I relax into it, it won't bounce so much. It was cold/windy, & all 3 of us needed to stop, so walked Tommy back to the post....mostly. On the way back, said to Janice to move over...so trotted a bit more, just a little. Had to do it.

So, that's my big 60 Birthday Saga, thanks for listening! Took Tommy to his home,gave him his cookie (outta the hat,into the pan), & went home. My back hurts, but I don't care...I TROTTED. That was my goal for October..& this was lesson #12. Lesson #1 on June 17 was Janice w/a lead rope on Addie, while we walked a few steps, did a small circle, & I tried to not barf.

Yay. Next post I'll try to not me "all about me".


----------



## NickerMaker71

YEEHAA TJ!!! So glad you got,your wish!!!:happydance:

Way to go on the trot!!:clap::clap: yep, if you can relax and feel your body sink into the saddle and horses back, they seem to relax too and actually slow down a bit, it's pretty cool!!

Roaddy, great pics of the family, what a pretty girl,

Hunter I wander what Scotty saw or heard on the trail. Did you ever figure it out. Barn drama already at your newish barn?:shock:

I want to get a saddle pack for our trip Sunday. Any suggestions? Weather is back to looking clear,:thumbsup:

Again...happy birthday TJ!!!!!!!


----------



## corgi

Happy Birthday TJ and way to go with the trotting!!! What a great way to spend your bday,

Rick, great pics!! And no, hubby isn't rubbing it in...yet. LOL

Hunter, any chance it was a deer? That's the exact way hubby's horse reacts when he smells a deer. Major huffing and puffing and plants his feet.

Nicker, I am lucky that hubby likes to ride. I enjoy it more than he does. He only leases his horse and he has other hobbies like hunting, fishing, boating, golfing, guitar playing. I pretty much only have shopping and horses..and since I have a horse, I can no loner afford to shop! Since hunting season just started, i will be riding alone more. It is a little frustrating that he doesn't ride as much as i do and he scored so much higher than i did. He happens to be one of those people that is good at everything he attempts. It's a good thing I love him, 
otherwise it would be annoying!


----------



## AlexS

Rick, does that mean that Jessa will be returning to her? 

Happy birthday Happy Place for Thurs. 


Wow Nicker, what a good boy to just wait like that for you to help. Thank Goodness he did that. 

Ladona, great photos. 






Stan said:


> The riddle has been busted
> 
> The answer is a plane being the cabin. He died in a plane crash


Dang it, I thought it was because he was alone so had no one to make him a sandwich, so he starved. 


Happy birthday Terry! So glad that you had a great day. Your riding is improving so much, you should be really proud of yourself. 


All is well here. Kid 4 had a meltdown tonight, cursing at me, and then throwing things in his room when I sent him there. Then packing, as he's leaving - uh oh. I had to call the emergency number and they told me the name of the person who is on call, well she left the agency last month. So I called his therapist directly, who spent 30 mins on the phone calming him down. Just as that was all over, Brad came home - the kid got lucky, he wasn't home 45 mins earlier. 
The therapist told me that he would be apologizing, well he didn't. Lil ******! 

Other than that, all is fine here. Lucas is fat and happy, and frankly just getting fatter as I can't drive there to ride. But he's never been fat in the three years I have owned him until I moved to my current barn, so I don't mind. He can enjoy being a horse for a while.


----------



## Roadyy

My wife is not keen on pictures and didn't know that one was taken as you can tell from her attention else where.

I was disappointed in several of the portrait pics as the green backdrop was wrinkled and in others the angle shows where it meets the ground. Some were off center and others had the background scenery in focus and the person out of focus. All in all he got a lot of great shots and with that many pics taken I guess I can't expect them all to be perfect. I think I would have deleted the ones that weren't so great instead of keeping them in the portfolio.


I didn't get done with the tractor work til late so I wasn't able to get the other pics downloaded to my email so I can post them. Will try to get the wife to send them to me today and get them up as soon as possible.

Alex, I'm sending you a pm to fill you in on Jessa as I don't want to put that much info out here in open space.
When you say he is leaving as in he decided himself that he is leaving your house or he is moving to a new place? Maybe he needs a CTJM like we give the horses when they try to be aggressive with us? lol I hope he settles down soon.


Terry, I am glad you got to trot and recognize the physical areas needing corrected. That shows the mental side of being a horse person. Mental the operative word. lmbo. Glad it was a good b'day.

Ladona, my wife says the same thing about me, but I'll admit that I pay very close attention to her or someone around doing whatever it is she is asking me to participate in so I can have a better chance of doing it well. If I don't think I can do it decent then I tend not to attempt it. That is part of my secret to success in her eyes. lol


NM17, whatever pack you decide on please give us your review of it so the rest of us will know if it is something we want to get.


----------



## Cacowgirl

TJ-So glad you got a ride in before the weather got worse. Also glad you met your goal of trotting. I am happy that my mare has a great trot & slips into it easily. Sorry though that you had so much work to do before the ride!

Rick-Love the pictures you posted. I have some pics on the card from that long ride-need to download them to the computer, then figure out something-LOL! I need to take more pictures & not just leave the camera sitting in the house!

Nicker-Hope you find same saddle bags you like-I've used plain canvas, insulated nylon, & all leather, each have pros & cons, but they have all lasted well. Newer ones though have more zippers, a place for a water bottle, a map, or a cell-phone-the ones I just got on ebay ($11) are insulated nylon & very nice for the price. One of my requirements is that they have a way to tie down the bottom so they don't flop on the horses' sides.

Hunter-hope the barn situation turns out Ok for you. If I'm not the one feeding my babies-I become a real worry wart-I do have DH trained pretty well on that front, though, but if we go off together, we both worry!

CS-Hope things are going a bit smoother for you!

AlexS-sorry you are having a problem w/the newest boy. Hope the apology comes soon. Is there a time frame for a review of your license to be re-instated? Does a Dr. have to sign a form first? 

I had a nice ride both Saturday & Sunday. Just me & Wendy-I haven't ridden alone much in the last 14 years, & I still feel lost here in AZ, so I have double the nerves to calm-Yikes! Tractor Supply Company has a posted opening date now of Nov. 9th, but we got their book-they sure do carry a lot! Since it was very windy yesterday-I got some bagged feed while we were in town-looked through the "ripped" bags bin & got 3 bags of horse feed-they gave me $3 off per bag! I thought that was a pretty good deal. Sure would like to get a separate shed for the feed-I'm running out of floor space!

We are going to have a couple of cold nights/days, then get back into the 70's for awhile. Halloween party Sat. night so hope it won't be too cold then.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

I did some browsing last night and this morning came to the conclusion that these are the saddlebags I liked best.....

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com TrailMax 500 Series Back Saddle Pockets

I will let you know how they work out.

Just got word that the ride is still on....30% of mixed precip...:-x but...that just means I needed to buy these.....

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com ThermaFur Heating Sport Gloves :lol::lol::lol:

I have a pair similar for ATVing. They are nice!! I get cold real easy...so I need to dress WARM!!

Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment with work and commitments...seriously thinking of taking a PD on Friday. Give me an extra day to catch up.....
gotta run!


----------



## NickerMaker71

We'll this is weird, nobody has posted since I did at lunch!! We must be busy. :lol:

Left early (for me), normal time for everyone else...and got a real nice ride in. Temps are in the 50s, but when the sun goes down, it's chilly.

Got the vet coming in for Rainn Thursday. Looks like things are getting worse, the swelling is now on her tummy. Called the vet, they aren't concerned enough to come sooner unless she stops eating etc. before I left she was doing fine, and let me touch her...so hoping antibiotics will cure it.

Mom was telling me that she noticed the goats getting near the horses. Something new....they generally stay away. She said jenny, the "bad" one was sniffing rainn's back legs. She figured jenny would get kicked. I mentioned I noticed the horses seemed Leary of her bc what i suspected was her horns. Then I got to thinking more.....I noticed jays tail looked as if someone took a pair of scissors to it....I think that dang goat is eating his TAIL!!!!!:shock::shock::shock: My mom of course was :rofl::rofl: when I mentioned this revelation!! She says no way....I say yes way...that darn goat is chewing off my beautiful tail. :shock::evil:

Here is pics from our ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Who's been chewing my tail??????:think::think:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, goats will eat a tail-You may have to spray it with something like bitter apple or Rap Last. The bitter apple I have is clear, so that would be a first choice. Those gloves sound great! I vote for taking a PD!


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, I was wondering about the same thing...bitter apple. I have some from when our dog was a puppy. Thanks for the tip!!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Stan

I brush my horse mane and tail with CRC silicon spray it takes the knots out, makes the hair nice and shiny also slick. It wont tast very nice to the goats and they will slip off:shock::lol: and it does not seen to bother the horse or effect its skin,

Give it a try its cheep and the horses tail and mane is nice and knot free,

Its raining not a lot but it all helps the grass grow


----------



## Critter sitter

Rick I saw your message and thank you. Leg feels Great Finger is a tad sore and stiff though.

For those who don't know . I cut my finger Monday night at the barn trying to cut a rubber O ring off a blanket. it was a tight spot and and the Knife slipped and got my knuckle. 4 stitches later and I am healing. At least the ER Dr was a cutie.

Sorry I am not here much I have been so busy and doing some other work for my husband while at the shop. "making charts" so anyway I tried to catch up but it looks like ya'll have been really busy chatting with out me 


Farrier is coming tonight . just 9 horses to hold though.. the other 9 will be next week.
have a good night all


----------



## Critter sitter

I will try to upload pictures tonight and show them tomorrow of the leg and finger..


----------



## corgi

Lori, glad you are going to be ok and that it wasn't worse!


----------



## Celeste

Critter sitter said:


> For those who don't know . I cut my finger Monday night at the barn trying to cut a rubber O ring off a blanket. it was a tight spot and and the Knife slipped and got my knuckle. 4 stitches later and I am healing. At least the ER Dr was a cutie.


Sorry you cut your finger. That has got to hurt. I hope you get better soon.

With what the ER charges, they should not only have a cute doctor, they should have a line of Chippendale dancers to entertain you while they do the stitches.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Rainn got her teeth floated to night! First time I've ever experienced this!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I also got to help!!

Sorry you got hurt critter, feel better soon!!

Where's Roaddy the last couple days. The last time we didn't hear from him in a couple,days he had surgery....anyone know?


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Sorry you cut your finger. That has got to hurt. I hope you get better soon.
> 
> With what the ER charges, they should not only have a cute doctor, they should have a line of Chippendale dancers to entertain you while they do the stitches.


 
Chippendale dancers and a cute doctor. CS may have never got the stiches in, if you get my drift.


----------



## Koolio

CritterSitter - that sounds like a nasty wound! I happen to know from experience that there are LOTS of nerve endings in the hands and the feet, and the skin is rather tough, so getting stitches in those parts HURTS! I hope you get feeling better soon.

NickerMaker - We had a round of dental work here too. Sally (my daughters mare) and Koolio both got their teeth done on Wednesday ( I still have to make an appointment for the other two). Koolio also got his nasal passages and tear ducts flushed and a bean removed from his sheath (yuck!). Luckily, the sedatives make him very dopey, but not enough to keep him from being a drama queen. Hopefully he will forgive me by the weekend.

Happy Halloween everyone! It was a crazy day at school with all the ghouls, ghosts, goblins and other oddities running around all day. The most popular costumes were Mario, Luigi and some inflatable snowman. I did see a number of horses, a few unicorns, and one student who was dressed up as a cowboy riding a chicken, or maybe it was an ostrich. Regardless, it had a rather large beak sticking out and I kept wanting to say "hey, watch that pecker" but it would have been inappropriate in a junior high school. The kids had a good time and a good dose of sugar. Thank goodness tomorrow is a PD day! 

I ended the school day by doing a series of spectacular chemistry experiments for my grade 9's. With 4 different fireball demos, and some wild colour changing experiments, I made it through the day without injuring myself or anybody else (except a poor unsuspecting gummy bear) and hopefully the smoke will clear out of my room by Monday. 

It looks like the weather will be decent this weekend (or at least on Saturday) for some trail riding. The stable isn't ready to take Koolio until mid-November and I want to make sure his eyes are good and clear before moving him, so I would be grateful for a few nice weekend days to ride outside.

I wish everyone a happy Friday and hope you have nice weather to enjoy a great weekend!


----------



## Eole

CCG: did the slow cooker pulled pork: excellent. Hope it freezed well, because I've got lots!
NM: poor Rainn, was she under medication? My horses need something before teeth rasping. Now my vet does it with an electric rasp. As for your tail-eating goat, hope the bitter apple works. My dog used to actually LIKE the taste.
CS: hope you heal soon. Holding horses with a stitched hand, is that a good idea?
STAN: RAIN!!!! Hope you get lots of it. I wish I could send you some, it's raining cats and dogs and windy like crazy. Electricity has been fluctuating, I suspect it will be out anytime now.

Horse-wise, not much happening here. Weather is too miserable to ride and the 2 horses I ride regularly are climbing up the walls (and eating them too). Sunday I'll accompany my niece to her riding lesson. They upgraded her to a more advanced class. Next season I think she'll be ready to ride our horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Don't have long, but stopped in to read up on the posts and say I'm fine just busier than all the cliches about being busy.

Wife is taking MIL to hospital because she is running a fever and having a hard time breathing. Will update this evening or tomorrow on her condition, but I'm sure it is caused by her COPD and refusing to quit smoking, bronchitis or pneumonia like the last time. Told me she has been trying to fight it off all week.


----------



## Sibyl

NickerMaker71 said:


> Way to go on the trot!!:clap::clap: yep, if you can relax and feel your body sink into the saddle and horses back, they seem to relax too and actually slow down a bit, it's pretty cool!!


Yes, it's a great feeling when you can slow your horse down with just you weight and deep breathing.


----------



## corgi

Just stopping by real quick to share a picture. I upgraded to stall board for the winter. Isabella will be turned out during the day and will be brought in at night. She doesn't handle cold very well and shivers a lot. Of course, tonight is her first night in a stall and it is 72 degrees out. Virginia weather can be so crazy.

Anyway..doesn't she look happy?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, she's so cute! 

Yes we sedated Rainn for the floating. Here's a pic....she's looks near dead!! hahaha. The vet used an electric rasper on her teeth. Went quick! 

My 'day off' was busy with cleaning....ugh, my house was nasty. With my coauthor coming, I feel compelled to clean. It feels good to have a spotless house...but I didn't get nearly enough done today....:-|

Tomorrow off to see my uncle who is In town from MT. Going to my cousins house, which I've never been!!!:shock: looking forward to hanging out with this side of my family.

Sunday, a group of us were going out of town with the horses and do a trail ride.....my friend a friend die.....so not sure what is going to happen. Will keep ya posted....hoping it all works out.

Roaddy, glad to know you are Ok. It's funny....SO many people have said that the last two weeks have been crazy busy...even my DH is complaining of how busy his work is....I know I am super busy too. Not that I want to wish my life away, but I'll be happy when my November commitments are done. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...our ride is of.....:evil: I just KNEW from the beginning something would throw a wrench into our plans. :-x. There is something that is forbidding me to take Jay away from home for a trail ride.....every opportunity that arises seems to fall through.... I was SO looking forward to this, bought some gear, and here I sit.....

I am really trying to be positive, because I believe everything happened for a reason. Truthfully, I could use the time here to finish school work....and make sure I am prepared for my guest arrival.

The weather is actually to be sunny today, not what they had been predicting, so I will trek out by myself....which I don't have a problem with. Maybe I'll still put on my saddlebags and see how they work. I'm going to have to do,some rigging, as my saddle is a show saddle and has silver conchos where the strings should be, but no big deal.

I'm most angry at the situation. When my mom got to my cousins yesterday she asked the status of the ride....I said I hadn't heard(typical in this day and age isn't it. Everyone connected...yet nobody communicates. Or is it my circle?:evil. She said she saw S and she wasn't going now! So I texted the leader and she said the same thing, but never mentions if the rest of us are still going.....so I ask...are we going? Three times I text throughout the day.....nothing.....go to bed...nothing...I don't know if I'm to prepare or not. At this point I should have just said forget it....but stupid me always holds out hope....I hear a txt come through late...or is it in my dreams? Nope I get up this morning, and there's a txt saying the ride is off!:evil: apparently the phone had died and she couldn't reach me....I don't know, it's ticked me off that I had to wait all day to find this out......am I being over sensitive? I'm so 'ducks in a row' type of person, I can't wrap my head around it. The whole thing should have been cancelled when we first heard my friend needed to go tot the funeral home. Maybe I should have been the grownup and told her to just go to the funeral home and not to try to do a small ride....

Anyway, the biggest issue is not letting me know.:evil: that burns my butt....and so many people seem to always let me hang....and I find it disrespectful. Use someone else's phone and call me for heavens sake! 

Anyway....thanks for letting me vent. Once it warms up, I think I'll ride myself.. And enjoy the sunshine and the magic horses provide me.

The visit with uncle and cousin was 'interesting'.....it's been one of those weekends.....I guess that's why it's the Halloween weekend.....wierd. Hahaha

Have a good day all!!:wink:


----------



## jklitzke

I love reading all of your stories! 

I just turned 50 and am more horse crazy than ever! I bought my first horse when I has 22 and have owned horses since then. My husband and I moved from the city to a hobby farm 11 years ago and have collected 5 horses. Three are seniors: a 29 year old TB/Trak gelding (retired 2nd level dressage horse), a 27 year old Egyptian/Spanish Arabian mare (trail riding, jumping and dressage), a 21 year old Arabian rescue horse (trail riding), all of which are sound and ridden once or twice a week. 

And for the horses that keep me young, my 9 year old Tennessee walking horse and my 7 year old Spanish Mustang. These two have taken me beyond my fears to enjoy trail riding, dressage shows, cross country over fences, hunter shows, sorting cows and team penning, endurance rides, competitive trail rides, and orienteering. I am having the time of my life! I might be 50, but I feel like a kid again!


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Sorry that you didn't hear of the cancellation till the last minute, practically. I'm sure other rides will work out, but the holiday season does get busy. I like having my own trailer, but the dirt road getting out of here is not fun. We are tired from putting a corral together yesterday, as later this morning I am going to hook up & go look at a possible purchase-a nice little buckskin Paso Fino! A 7 yr. old mare that has already had a foal-2 owners ago-& is still only "green-broke" ! I like getting my mares trail solid before breeding them so I know she can handle ponying her baby out, so it learns a lot of good things from her. But, maybe, that's just me. I found her on C.List, & had to put in an ad for the owner to call me as their was no contact # & my replies weren't going through. A friend of hers saw my ad & told her to look mine up, so we finally made contact. The horse is too small for her as she is 5'7" the horse is 14 hands, & just the size I like. Another incentive to lose the 20 lbs that have somehow attached themselves to me-Oh, MY!-it happened so fast! Maybe if I work really hard, I can get back to my "normal" weight this year?!?

So, wish me luck & maybe I'll have some great news to post later.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome jklitzke! We look forward to more stories and pictures!

Nicker, I am sorry your ride didn't work out. As you said, there is probably a reason, although I agree it is disrespectful when people don't get back to you. I hope you have a nice ride around home today.

Roadyy, I hope your MIL is OK. It must be frustrating that she won't quit smoking to help herself and that you have to look after things.

Cacowgirl, the Paso sounds nice! Let us know how it goes and post pics if you end up taking her home.

My daughter and I got a quick ride in yesterday before the snow arrived. Koolio was his usual cheeky self to start, but then settled in to working very well. I think that will be my last ride outside without a saddle until spring, as the leather seat was rather unforgiving and chilly in the cooler weather. I enjoy riding bareback in winter as it is much warmer and I think it helps me improve my balance. 
Snowflakes started falling just as we finished riding and still have not stopped. I think the snow is expected to taper off by late afternoon today, but the forcast suggests we are now into winter, so today we set up the quad and the blade. I won't complain, as the snow arrived on Oct 10 last year and stayed until May. 
Next week my son and I are flying to Tuscon to see my family and then driving to San Diego to go to Sea World and the zoo. I am looking forward to our first warm weather winter holiday in about 3 years.
I hope everyone has a fantastic Sunday!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Thanks for letting me vent....and if I may, I am going to add one more tidbit....when I found out that my friend had a funeral to attend, I suggested everyone come over my way since I am the only one without a trailer. I have miles and miles of back roads...so nobody would have to pick me up, and she wouldn't have to worry about organizing anything beyond taking care of herself. She said no, to that idea and said we would ride near her. That's why I was waiting to hear....as I knew she had over booked herself, and things would eventfully fall through...ugh....oh well onward and upward"......:?

On the way tot the barn this morning it was beautiful. Here is a pic.

I'm about done with end of the term grades...so I can go 'play' and ride!!!! YEEHAA!

Welcome jklitze!!

Have fun Koolio!! I hope to get to CA someday!!! 

CCG, post some pics!! How many head are you up to know? Lol. I can't keep up with your purchases!!! Hahahaha. Have fun girl!!:lol:


----------



## Stan

Another incentive to lose the 20 lbs that have somehow attached themselves to me-Oh, MY!-it happened so fast! Maybe if I work really hard, I can get back to my "normal" weight this year?!?

Pilates, or how ever it is spelt, and yes I have been shown. I'll see you there. Though I don't go for the weight loss.:shock:

And no I have not been riding arguing with SWMBO has been top of the list at the moment Now we don't talk, its been two weeks of bliss week number three just starting.

cheers all


----------



## wild old thing

Hello all you mature people over 40!

Sorry I've been gone but ...like everyone else, I've been busy. I confess I will stay away because when I do come to the HF, I'm going to spend a couple of days reading and replying and reading and posting and I just lose track of all things and sit on my fat keister and have fun. 

My husband has been working extra hours on top of his commute and I'm selling stuff on ebay so it's up at 4:30 for both of us and to bed at 9:30 - no later than 10:30. There's not a lot of free time. 

Ebay takes TOO MUCH for the return, but at this point in our lives ANY return is better than none. So I do it for the pittance, and I'm glad to get it, too. 

Had some interesting rides on Teddy - I'll write about them soon (if I can). I did do a post here about his very forward gait and crazylegs trot if you're interested (in the horse riding area). We had to put on a new garage roof and had a visit with the granddaughter, we had a healthcare shockerooney (like a million others, husband lost the so called junk plan and now will have to pay for the nice ACA expensive plan - we're not eligible for any credits or help, which is a good thing, but not.). 

Teddy and I did a "fun" show and he didn't run down the straightaway sideways like the last time. I'm learning to longe or lunge whatever the spelling is, and now I get to help exercise my beloved Lilly Clabber, ****y mare quarterhorse and finest western horse in the world. Might not hurt to longe that knucklehead Teddy before our lessons because his trot is jarring. 

As it is, I'm enjoying catching up a little bit with yous. I can't read ALL the way back but I can read some of the ways.

Nicker, you have some idiot friends. I'm sure they're good people but picking up a phone doesn't take a whole lot of effort. Then again, friends are friends, warts and all and it's good to have them. You can vent here and no harm done, no defensive stances or finger pointing and no one knows you'd like to kick someone in their pants. 

HAPPY BDAY KOOLIO - congrats on the trotting. God save us all from mad crazy trot in cold or hot weather. My boy trots like he's earnestly trying to help you dislodge any loose teeth you might have. 

Cacowgirl, from what I'm learning, that's how it's properly done - get the girl properly schooled so she's relaxed when it's time to integrate and school her offspring. Good luck with your 20 lbs. If you find a magic bullet, do let me in on it because I've got at least that to try to dislodge myself. 

Critter - I'm sorry you're hurt. With stitches, take some care...but you're a smart girl ...you know you have to be cautious with a hand and let it properly heal.....

okeee...gotta try to catch up. Great pictures - especially Rick with your family. Really lovely. Love all the horse pictures, upright, drugged...its all good. (I have a revenge shot of my boy sleeping - a clear shot of his huge gut in that thread I mentioned but I think I'll put it up here too!) 

Thanks for sharing. 

Alex, ususually when a kid starts acting out it's because he's secure enough to express all the negativitiy he's stored up. It's no consolation that he's being a turd head but it's real. he can't deal with what he won't show. it's a royal pain it's being expressed to you. I wish you good luck and a world of patience and quick rewards. I hope he comes to his senses soon. 

I hope all is well with all of you - and your kids.. ALex's boy and Ricks baby. I have fingers and toes crossed for you and the kids. 

You're a great bunch of people. ...so good to have a place here to fool around, now and again. I wish it could be more...........


----------



## wild old thing

*Portraits of Theodore*



SLEEPING BEAUTY ARISING FROM HIS NAP. He will eat now, thank you very much. (I put this one in for horse picture of the month.)



MR. GORGEOUS BEING ADORED. 



THIS IS THE "PAYBACK IS A B**H" SHOT.


----------



## Celeste

I think you can spell it either longe or lunge. I have read books that use either spelling. It may depend on where you are from. I was taught to spell it longe, and then I was told the other way was correct as well.


----------



## Eole

NM: that's sure isn't very respectful to let you waiting like that, I would have been frustrated too. You're right about being obsessively connected but unable to communicate. That picture is gorgeous, I like the colors and the light.

Welcome JKlitze! You have a nice variety of horses. Hope you can share some pictures. I have a soft spot for arabians and Trakhener (which are just bigger arabians! ) Horses do keep us young, don't they?

WOT: your Teddy is lovable, he seem to enjoy quite a pampered life. 

Stan, you went to Pilates classes? I sure would love to bribe someone into taking a picture... :lol:

Koolio, have a GREAT trip down there.

It was a cold sunny day. After all the rains, the arena sand is frozen solid and deer-hunting is open so I'm surrounded by crazy trigger-happy wannabe-hunters. :evil: Not a good time to wander in the woods. So I did some ground work with Eole. He was happy as always, craving the attention. Then I went to see my niece's poney lesson. So cute! I hope the parents forgive me for infecting her with the horse-bug.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok third time to try and write this.....

WOT, you crack me up...yes, you don't know the half of it...I'm surrounded by idiots!:lol:

What a sweet looking horse,you have!!

Had a nice ride today. Did me good. Here's a pic of my chubby, fuzzy boy.:wink:


----------



## Koolio

*Some random pics of my three amigos*

I brought them into the barn this afternoon to dry off after our recent snowfall.

Here's handsome Sam taking it all in.









Koolio and Sally like to share. (Plus I haven't added a third stall yet)









The three amigos back outside, hoping for more treats.









Koolio always waits a little longer 'just in case' I find a few extra goodies in my pocket. He's a little dirty, but dry...









Normally, it would be the 4 amigos, but Himmy (aka cheeky pony) is at the stable learning how to be a lady and a saddle horse.


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, sorry your group ride didn't go through and your friend waited til the last minute to fill you in. You were still able to get a good ride in and a good start on house work for upcoming company so it was a blessing in disguise. Great pics.


Ccg, glad to hear things are going forward so well for you and can't wait to see pics of all the critters.

Stan, don't feel bad I'm not getting any riding in right now either. You can have the pilots as I'll stick to the stewardesses.

Koolio, BEAUTIFUL pics!! Keep the powder up there though as I only enjoy through pics anymore. Enjoy your trip.

Eole, your niece looks a little nervous yet excited. Nice pic.


WOT, great photos and as soon as you figure out how to use those photos to get them to do what you want please share. lol

I read some more, but by the time I finished responding to these I forgot what the the others were..Sorry..

MIL will be released this morning sometime. They think it was a case of Bronchitis and not congestive heart failure so that is what they treated her for. The numbers all came down to a safe level, but my wife is not happy as she really wanted her to be seen by the cardiologist before being released as she thinks the initial readings were cause enough to be checked. 

In other news, I have people come look at the horses last Tuesday I have listed and they fell in love with them. They called me back last night and said the cousin is hoping to have her money today to match hers so they can come get with me. I made them a deal if they were able to take all three and threw in a saddle for an extra $100. One of the girls that was there has no idea her mother(the cousin) is looking to buy Jems for her. She was hooked on Jems the minute she got in the pasture and Jems seemed to have connected with her as well. I will update as soon as I hear more. Off to do some work now.

Oh, btw, I was off Saturday to work with our church teen group at an Aid Station in the run section of the race for the Ironman Triathlon. Some of us were there from 9am til 11:30pm when we finally got everything packed up and cleaned our area up.
I brought some small 12v LED lights and a car battery. Ran the lights in the 3 porti-johns(portable outhouses) so the runners could see what they were doing. Last year it was so dark in there that I know it could only help. Got several compliments for the thoughtfulness of such a small thing that made a huge difference for them.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-glad you got some horseback time. Any chance of a trailer in your future? Or would that entail a truck to pull it also? I learned that the truck I bought for the flatlands of So. Cal just won't cut it here in hilly AZ. I had to use lower gears both up & down hills, use my flashers, & after the Trans Temp light came on-no more A/C! But the worst was over by then anyway.

So- I now have 2 exquisite mares & 1 little jenny donkey. My horse family is complete-no more looking! I was lucky we had a gate section & enough panels to make a full corral. DH had to do some welding to make the gate section work (a Quarab broke it a few years ago)-funny-he was a dappled buckskin as is my newest girl. So, anyway I found the place w/out too many panic attacks & she was everything the owner said. She saddled her, rode her & then I rode her for a bit. We agreed on a price, wrote out the bill of sale, then came time to load. It took a few minutes-she was a bit stubborn, but w/a handful of hay, once she got 1 foot in, she went right in. She unloaded nicely, & seemed quite content w/her new digs. She nickers at us whenever we step out the door & watches us intently. I will go to town later today, buy more hay, a salt lick for her, but that's about it-I have plenty of saddles, & bridles etc that should fit her. so now we just need to get there & enjoy each other. She's smooth in her gait, & very careful w/foot placement on the trail & has a super sweet personality. I will be in contact w/her previous owner as I am w/Wendy's-we are already emailing.

I will work on the picture thing & the exercise-I have books & videos for Yoga & Pilates-it's just a matter of doing them!

Koolio-it's getting cooler here in AZ, but probably won't get snow for at least a couple more weeks if not longer-we usually get some in December & for the next 3 months also, but not much around my area-seldom even 4" at a time. If you have time to stop for a ride (or even a cup of coffee) (or wine-LOL) I can see the 40 from my property! 

I am so thrilled w/my new horse & she will be a good match w/Wendy out on the trail. I am truly blessed to find 2 such nice mares-each beautiful in their own way. They both give me a feel of calmness while I'm in the saddle & I am quickly regaining my confidence.


----------



## Stan

Rick

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock:


----------



## Stan

*A thought for the day*

As I mature.


I have learned you can not make someone love you. 
All you can do is stalk them and hope they panic and give in.






Cheers all​


----------



## Critter sitter

Monday Blablablabla Day.

Just feeling so bla.

Got the Filly to the Trainer on Saturday I loved the trainers place he sent a text to me this AM and said she is doing good but need to learn ALOT.. I knew that  

We have more rain on the way tomorrow so we will have too bring all the horses in from pasture. 
my Cody is has gotten his Fuzzy coat and all fat for winter so that is a good thing.
I don't blanket unless they shiver. I have yet to see one of mine do that.

Finger is doing fine. I am tempted to take the Stitches out early but will wait till at least Thursday.

I have lost 18 pounds on my diet and am so tired of salids but the rewards are so great I just keep doing it 

*NM* maybe organize a ride by yourself by your place so that way you can always know what is up. I think that the other Riders would love that


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> As I mature.
> 
> 
> I have learned you can not make someone love you.
> All you can do is stalk them and hope they panic and give in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all​





I used to see Reba McEntire and always had a great time with her. Then she found about it and it took my wife several emails and phone calls to convince her to drop the peeping tom charges as I was really harmless. I still am banned from any and all events, concerts or counties she visits in the U.S..


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, glad the finger is healing well and hope the other bruises and soreness are doing the same. Leave the stitches in so that it heals properly. Glad the trainer is making progress with the filly, but sorry you are having to deal with the bad weather. Congrats on the weight loss. I tried to diet with salad only and found it impossible. I can break my meals down into 8 smaller ones instead of 3 large ones and seem to have better success as I'm not getting hungry and burning off as I eat.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, glad the finger is healing well and hope the other bruises and soreness are doing the same. Leave the stitches in so that it heals properly. Glad the trainer is making progress with the filly, but sorry you are having to deal with the bad weather. Congrats on the weight loss. I tried to diet with salad only and found it impossible. I can break my meals down into 8 smaller ones instead of 3 large ones and seem to have better success as I'm not getting hungry and burning off as I eat.


lol
It isn't the hungry that is getting to me as I am not hungry at all. it is Finding salads. with me being so busy all the time we tend to eat out alot so I have to find salads where ever we go. I now can't even look at sweets. the turn my stomach. I can also eat all the meat and cheese and eggs I want.. just no bread or pasta I craved them at first but now it is going away.


no aches or pains the Bruise is all but gone now. and never really hurt much. And yea I will leave the Fankinfinger alone for now.

And as for Reba I always knew you had a thing for big busted Redheads.:lol::shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Not much to say on my HorseMonday: went,mucked,came home. Was COLD, & a storm moving in, but got to be around them. Janice's horses, & Tommy, had to sniff & check out my winter coat & gloves; ""oh, that's a new thing!". No other horse paid any attention.

Read all the post from the last 3 days, but can't reply to all, just glad you'all are here. Love the pics.

Love my Mondays, no matter what they are, I get to be in the horse-space. Set up my Pilates ball in my bedroom up on top of a storage container, so easily accessible. Duct-taped a rope onto the chair @ my sewing table onto an exercise rubber-thing, so can get the feel of tension/pressure/give/release w/reins (while being on the ball). Doin' my homework. It'll work.


----------



## Roadyy

Just spoke with the lady who came to look at Jems, Boo and Sugar. She is looking to get Jems and Boo for her family and her cousin is looking to get Sugar for her daughter as a Christmas present. The cousin is $200 shy of covering the deal and I offered to do a down payment and work out a payment of the other $200 so they could get Jems and Boo by this weekend which is the double birthday party for the kids receiving them as a gift. Of course Sugar would stay here until full payment is received. Waiting to hear if it was accepted and try to meet this evening to finalize the deal.


Hope everyone has a fantastic evening.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, Rick-selling 3 at once & 2 off the feed bill/pasture soon-would you charge board on the one staying for awhile? The ball's in your court-put it out there-then they can do the negotiating. I am so thankful to my sellers for selling me these 2 great mares. I'm hoping a neighbor can ride with me in the next day or two so I can find out which pieces of my tack my new mare likes best. I'll start her off w/the Aussie saddle and either a bitless bridle (which I know she likes) or my French link snaffle. It's cooler here than where she came from-so she needs to grow some more hair!

Got to go fix dinner-hubby's stomach is growling-LOL!


----------



## Roadyy

Hadn't thought about board fees as they would come get her once the full price was paid up.

On another note, we have been having issues with someone stealing the snack and drink money at church. They kept a glass jar with the air tight lid for awhile then moved to a cheap, thin metal cash box which was also stolen. When it was brought to my attention I decided to take matters into my own hands since they didn't want to pursue legal actions. I wanted to put a game camera in to catch the person and they didn't agree so I came up with the next best idea. I built an aluminum cash box that will be bolted down to the counter.


----------



## Celeste

Cool idea on the cash box. Sounds like somebody at your church kinda missed the whole point, huh? I would want to know who was doing it in order to get them counseling. It could be a kid on drugs.


----------



## Roadyy

They actually narrowed it down to the AA meetings as to when it is coming up missing. I agree that the person needs to be caught and confronted so they can get more help than the AA meeting is apparently giving. I wanted to put a note over the box that read " If you need money so badly that you are willing to steal from the kids these funds are for then please contact me(my name) at (my number) and I will provide you with your needs to keep these kids from suffering any further". They didn't agree with it and I just don't understand that.


----------



## Celeste

I guess they want to be politically correct.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't see it as politically correct.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, how low some people will stoop! The new box looks great. Amazing how much more work 1 more horse is! but the return is worth it. Got a 2nd mat in the new corral & will buy some more later this month. Lucked out that the feed store has a few in on consignment so the price is a bit lower & no tax! When those are gone they will get new ones in-more expensive & taxed-Yikes! My tack shed is quite crowded-want to get a feed shed here soon, so the two don't have to mix. But a roof for ChaCha is top priorty w/winter coming on, & maybe a shelter for the donkey as I hear that they don't shed water as a horse does so need more protection. She has a roof, but she may need more.

Hubby went to his brother's today along w/his Dad, so I will be doing house cleaning as this is a very cold day-the pellet stove is going & the coffee pot is on.

Even coming home yesterday from town w/hay, pellets, etc the truck had a hard time w/a couple of hills, so I need a bit more horse power now & probably the 4-wheel drive option, too. Hubby said it is geared too high for what I need to do now. It has served me well, so I will figure out my options before I have a breakdown. The Trans Temp light coming on when I had a young horse in the trailer was a bit scary.

Anybody riding this week? I plan to tomorrow and/or the next day, as we will be a bit warmer.


----------



## Roadyy

This evening I'll be installing the box so it will be well after dark before I get home.

Tomorrow and Thursday I am hoping to trim some hooves that are overdue.

This weekend is a working weekend so no other plans and hoping that leaves me with the opportunity to ride after work and church. If Jems is still on property Saturday after work then I WILL GET ON HER BACK!. lol

After that I will spend more time with Little Man getting him back into work and riding. Trusty will have most of the winter off to hopefully be completely healed for the spring. Doc will get his riding in sporadically as well to keep in shape for Amber to ride.


----------



## corgi

I like your idea of leaving the note Rick. Too bad it was vetoed!

Cacowgirl, sounds like things are moving right along with your horses and their surroundings!

Tj- yep, you got it bad. The horse bug. We know we have it when we don't even need to ride to feel good. Just being around them enough to brighten my mood!

EXCEPT WHEN THE FARRIER DOESNT SHOW UP AND YOU HAVE BEEN STANDING IN 36 DEGREE WEATHER FOR 2 HOURS!!!!!!

That happened last night. I had him down as scheduled for 5:30pm. Sometimes he is early, so I got there at 5:00pm. I hopped on Izzy bareback as she grazed and talked to some of the other boarders. Then it got dark and cold and the other boarders left..and I waited and waited.

I called his cell at 5:45 and then again at 6:30pm. He called back at 6:45, apologizing profusely. He never wrote down our appt. in his book. He swears this has never happened before. I hope I made him feel guilty by telling him I never expected to have to be outside this long and wasn't dressed warm enough. (Hey..remember this is "hot cowboy" farrier. He needs to feel guilty every now and then!!!)

Anyway, he is now scheduled for today at 4:30pm. He has been my farrier for almost 2 years and Has never even been late before so I will let this one slide.

And while I am ranting about things.....I had managed to get up to 3 carrots and now only have 1. There are some cold hearted people in this world that would steal from church money boxes and carrots from people that only had 3!!!!

As far as riding plans this weekend: our barn is having their last "playday" of the year where people come to work on any issues they may be having. Sometimes we ride to music or work on trail riding issues sich as creek crossings. Sometimes we work on rider biomechanics and balance. Just a hodgepodge of things. It's fun and a good time to try things you normally wouldn't try with your horse.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Roaddy, that's awful about the cash drawer.:evil: who ever is doing must be such a desperate state....

Around here we still have people who sell things on the honor system....corn, fore wood, honey. You leave the $$$ in the jar. Hoping people don't dip into those things!:?

Critter, I took your advice and emailed the people today to see if they wanted to try again for the ride again. I am not expecting anything this time...but I would throw it out there.

This is my busy week. Tomorrow I get hay delivered, and then I go for 'a clean up' at the beautitian. My coauthor is coming to visit Thursday, dinner at our house that night. PT conferences Friday, the off to the university to speak with coauthor on Saturday. . Sunday...hoping for a ride with or without people! LOL. So, no riding until then. :-(

CCG, how cold does it get there inAZ where you live. I mean...what is 'cold' to you? Just curious.

TJ, glad you,got some horse breath in. I was thinking of,you tonight when I stopped to bury my nose in each horses coat. The softness of their winter coat and smell was great. I hated to leave. 

Roaddy, congrats on the horse selling!

That's it for now. Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## Eole

Nice to read everyone's stories.
Roadyy, congratulations on that almost done-deal on the horses. I think they are going to be loved. How many will you have left when they go? That money theft is a sad thing, sad for the wrong-doer and the ones the money was destined to. Sad to have to bolt a charity cash box...

Corgi: hopefully that was just a mistake from your farrier. It's actually one of the reasons we went barefoot: tired of waiting return calls from the farrier or waiting on no-show, again and again. He was very good, but arrogant. We treated him like royalty, paid on the spot etc. He still didn't come regularly enough and horses' feet were degrading between visits.
Have fun on your playday, seems like you are surrounded by fun horse people.
NM, good luck on your speech. Nervous? 
CCG: your energy amazes me. The new horse is ChaCha? Cute name. Please share a picture when you can.

I rode yesterday. Fantastic relaxed ride on my mare, except for a super lateral spook when someone started banging on a huge container as we walked by. It was such a deserted road, I am sure they heard us coming, so I wonder if it was on purpose...:? Anyway, stayed on so it's all good. Turned them out then walked the dogs.
picture 1: what does a white horse do when turned out in a muddy paddock? (other side was worse) His half-brother Rafale is standing behind
picture 2: hunting season fashion.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Cool idea on the cash box. Sounds like somebody at your church kinda missed the whole point, huh? I would want to know who was doing it in order to get them counseling. It could be a kid on drugs.


I'm good at counselling those that wander off the straight and narrow And I can be touchy touchy feely feely as good as the next person though my touchy has been noted as a little heavy and my feely has been a little wanting they say I have no heart but thats not true, I locked up one of my relatives on home detention last week. He could have gone to jail and on thursday I'm fronting court for the department I get to address the Judge and tell him the truth about the person in the dock. Not the lawyers version of how hard done by they are. How about the victims, they seem to get a worse shake than the crims and all offenders make the choice to offend Only a few are born to offend and a percentage learn from their parents.

Don't mean to stand on toes but they have become so used to the system bending over backwards to help them get back onto the straight and narrow it has become a game. In NZ the Govt wants offending reduced by 25% by 2017 guess how we are going to achieve it. well the order has come down from on high don't prosecute give written warnings while the victim picks up the pieces and the baby boomers (my vintage) are dying off, or cant run fast enough anymore, so are giving up crime. But watch out for the up and coming they are more violent, drug crazed, don't have any consideration for them selves or us. And dont know what the word no means. Even Bugs knows what no means or gets confused because it sounds like whoa so I use the word leave.

And talking about Bugs he has fattened up somewhat and is looking good. This weekends trek is now cancelled so if the weather is fine its a ride over the farm and down to the beach or at the least some ground work he is full of beans at the moment so the next ride could be interesting. But thats my boy he can do no wrong. Another trek the weekend after then a break for a week and then the two day event up at the bay of islands at the end of the month. Not taking SWMBO I have not been doing as I'm told lately.:twisted:

Cheers all
and its raining not hard but its wet.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow, how low some people will stoop! The new box looks great. Amazing how much more work 1 more horse is! but the return is worth it. Got a 2nd mat in the new corral & will buy some more later this month. Lucked out that the feed store has a few in on consignment so the price is a bit lower & no tax! When those are gone they will get new ones in-more expensive & taxed-Yikes! My tack shed is quite crowded-want to get a feed shed here soon, so the two don't have to mix. But a roof for ChaCha is top priorty w/winter coming on, & maybe a shelter for the donkey as I hear that they don't shed water as a horse does so need more protection. She has a roof, but she may need more.
> 
> Hubby went to his brother's today along w/his Dad, so I will be doing house cleaning as this is a very cold day-the pellet stove is going & the coffee pot is on.
> 
> Even coming home yesterday from town w/hay, pellets, etc the truck had a hard time w/a couple of hills, so I need a bit more horse power now & probably the 4-wheel drive option, too. Hubby said it is geared too high for what I need to do now. It has served me well, so I will figure out my options before I have a breakdown. The Trans Temp light coming on when I had a young horse in the trailer was a bit scary.
> 
> Anybody riding this week? I plan to tomorrow and/or the next day, as we will be a bit warmer.


What size vehicle do you use I tow with an Isuzu bighorn 3.1 4 cylinder turbo diesel auto. I have cooked one trans so have added a large transmition oil cooler to it and bobs your uncle, no more over heating. Not really a mountian of power with two horses, going up hill I could walk faster but great going down the other side. Isuzu's don't have the best of brakes. :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, yes, I am nervous...more so for my coauthor, We will call him RA, to watch me teach in my own classroom. My troops can be something else sometimes.:wink: really, they are nice kids who really TRY, but extremely unorganized, and that is driving me crazy!!!!!:evil: it's November, I feel like they should be better by now.:-(

As far as speaking at the university....I'm the side show.....lol. I'm there as the 'real' teacher to say what RA teaching works. He travels the world ( literally) and teaches teachers, so many of them think he is out of the loop. BY not being in the schools....that is why I'm invited every now and then....to contest these strategies do accelerate learning and bring out better behavior.. But I am certainly doubting myself right now.:-(

I'm trying not to worry, and enjoy the moment, and it try to remember he doesn't expect me to be perfect, but I expect perfection....so I'm a tad hard on myself....:-|. I'm a trying tho......:wink:

Going in early today to get extra work done so I enjoy RAs visit.

Talk later!!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, glad you are getting rain, however little it may be. hope the Bugs can get the bugs worked out so you have a very enjoyable ride when you are able to get out and about.

Eole, it never fails for which ever horse I talk out for a ride and bring back sweaty or freshly washed they find the soft footed sand and roll. They look great.

Corgi, sorry you had to put the ruler to the "hot" farrier's hand, but I'm sure you had some amount of enjoyment from spanking the bad boy. lol

NikerMacker17, you will do awesome and *RA* will be proud of you as we are. Hope the other riders decide to join you in a ride local to you and maybe become a regular get together for it.


I relisted the horses yesterday morning since I didn't hear anything from the lady after work on Monday. Low and behold I get a call on my way home yesterday saying she has decided to take the money out of her savings to cover the other party's part just to keep the three of them together. She is coming by this evening to drop of her part then bring the rest on Sunday afternoon when they pick the horses up. I have a bitter sweet feeling about it and having seventh thoughts about selling Jems. I past second thoughts after the first person called about her. The girl who will be attached to her will take good care of her and I know once Jems is finished she will take great care of the girl, just from watching them interact with each other when they came to look at them. I will be down to three horses in my herd and there will surely be some maneuvering in the herd dynamics to see who will be the new herd leader among them. Trusty, Little Man and Doc will be the three I have left. I'll give them a few days to get reorganized before starting the riding so they have time to figure it out somewhat. lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-My truck is an '01 Dodge Ram 1500 PU, w/extended cab-no special towing package-a 1/2 ton, gasoline, not 4WD. It did fine in flat CA. & is OK as a grocery getter, but the mountains here are rough! Hubby has a diesel F-250, 4WD, full crew cab'02, that can do just about anything. I can "borrow" it for now,- if I sell 1 or both of my trucks-(my other one is not big enough to haul anything)-I could take over the "Big Yellow" & he could get the next truck he is lusting after. It's just so big & I don't need the double cab & there are 3 more payments-then it's paid off & I don't want to start another round of high truck payments that goes on for years. My horse trailer is designed for up to 4 horses, so something bigger truck-wise will be needed at some point. Just doesn't have to be right now. Sad point is all trucks have almost new tires on them & my 2 have new Optima batteries. Personally,I am content to ride right here, but if I want Coggins done, etc. I would take them to town-vets here are quite expensive I have heard.

I do not feel energetic, at all, but I am persistent, & eventually get the job done. I would like a feed shed, but I can get by for awhile-the first priorty is a roof over ChaCha's pen as storms will be coming soon & she is a bit underweight-we are working on that-I'm thinking of adding some oil to her feed-she is getting some alfalfa, some grass hay, some alfalfa cubes, & some Strategy Healthy Edge. Last trip to town I changed from the cubes to pellets-easier to scoop and today~~ Tractor Supply is doing a "soft" opening-I am going to be there to see them open the doors for customers for the first time! Woo-Hoo! 

NM-To me "cold" is under 50 during the day & below 30 at night. Wind chill can be quite cutting, but I can avoid that w/layers/leather, etc. I have lots of gloves as my hands are super sensitive due to arthritis and my feet get cold very easily-maybe a circulation problem. As we get older, it sometimes becomes harder to adjust to the temperature fluctuations, so layers become more important. 

corgi-love reading your posts & hearing about Isabella-I hope she gets better at those bridges.

I need to get ChaCha's stats down on paper so I can see how quickly she is gaining weight. Millie (the donkey) is almost 500 pounds-that is way too much for her. I think she has already lost some weight, too! Her crest seems a little "looser" & she may be a little less "lumpy".


----------



## Celeste

My son starts working at tractor supply today.


----------



## corgi

Love me some Tractor Supply! Is he going to share his employee discount with you?


----------



## Celeste

I hope!!


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone is having a decent day and this is the first time I have seen our thread hit the second page since I joined the chat. I was surprised at how slow it is becoming. I know we are all getting busy, but we should still stop in to say heya.


----------



## Hunter65

OK I am stopping in to say hi! Hopefully will find some time to go back and catch up. Have been working day and night. Last Sunday I went for a fantastic ride on Scotty everyone we met up with on the trail wanted to stop and pet him. Ended up giving some lucky little girls little rides. They were soooo happy.


----------



## Roadyy

That was an amazing thought on your part and probably made there week!!


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks Rick I had so much fun and it is definitely not something I would have done with Hunter but Scotty is such a good boy. He ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

It shows too. Every time you mention your time with him there is a glow in your writing. 
I just ordered three more bottles of Underwood's horse medicine just to keep it on hand incase one my remaining three decide to hurt themselves. I have to restrict myself from spending too much time on the site I get it from because she has all kinds of gifts and such for all animal lovers. I spent 45 minutes on there just now just to order those 3 and a tub of horse treats to get the free shipping over $75. lol My order came up to $80.80. It was $74.85 for the 3 bottles so I bought the $5 treats just to get the extra $.15 cents to get over the $75.00 mark. lmbo

I searched all over the site for something else to add that I could use or give as a gift and decided to just get something else for the horses.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Hunter 65-I have missed your posts, but glad you are having so much fun w/Scotty-that was my hope! Do you ever hear from Country Woman? I want to move some non-horse things out of my tack room today-I'm having to move things outside just so I can move around & get the feeding done, Then it all has to come back in. Now that I added another horse, I need more feed. We ordered some rod so hubby can weld again-three's always something he has to repair! 

Tractor Supply didn't have a "soft" opening-the article was retracted in the next day's paper. It will open this Saturday. Bummer. I did buy some horse treats while I picked something up for hubby while in W-Mart-haven't been n there for a couple of months.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all, made it through the day my coauthor visited and dinner, 

Things went pretty well. Looking to get PT conferences over with tomorrow, the off to the university and speaking on Saturday!:lol: having fun!!

I have one person interested in riding sundAy if they can borrow a horse!  we will see.

Only saw the horses briefly last night and tonight. Last night ran to barn to get 60 bale of hay delivered then raced back to school to finish up things. Left when it was dark and rainy.....backed right into another car!!:shock: so lucky I wasn't going fast. She really shouldn't have been parked where she was.....not harm done to either car! Phew!:? Not something I wanted to deal with last night. Tonight, raced to feed then home to fix a homemade meal for RA since he always travels. I stuck my nose into their fur again, breathed deep, before is left, lol. I miss them.

Like I said today went well....but the negative Nellie was well....negative at lunch. I mean really, we have a guest, be nice.....she has zero filter. Ugh!

Ok,that's it on my end for now. Will keep you posted on my adventures! 

Btw, where is country woman?


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like one of my days, there Niker. Glad you got some fur time in before diving back into the human race.

I took the pallets over to the next town to the couple from church so they can bust them up and use for the small bonfire next Saturday on the beach. They are inviting everyone to come out and watch the sunset with a fire. Dropped the pallets off and invited them to go eat with us, but it is their neck of the woods so wanted them to pick the place. They took us to a place called Toucan's which sits right on the beach. Great atmosphere and very friendly server, but with the cold front that came through the ladies got cold quick with the windows down. You cold hear the waves crashing up onto shore while talking and eating. 

Food was delicious, but way expensive. I ordered a Fried Grouper sandwich that was $15 and that was one of the cheaper adult meals on there,albeit it was a big sandwich. The 12oz sirloin steak dinner was $20.50 and came with a baked potato. I covered the tab for myself, wife, daughter, two todler girls who shared and the older couple with a total of $110 with the $20 tip included. I guess I'm not accustomed to the big time eateries as I could buy enough groceries with that $100 to feed my house of 4 for 2 weeks. I don't mind a nice eatery, but when the menu says $8.75 for a kids spaghetti plate then I know I'm out of my pay grade. I'll stick to AppleB's, Friday's, Garfield's and the such when I decide to have a fast food craving.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, the closer it gets to the day the horses leave the more my stomach is getting knotted up. I thought it would be over Sugar or Boo more so than Jems as I have had more time with them, but Jems is the one that has woken me up at night thinking about not seeing her in the pasture anymore.

I know she will be going to a great home where all three will be loved and receive quality attention and I can go see them(her especially) any time I want, BUT! I can't help but feel like I'm cheating myself out of the horse that could be my best companion for all things horse. I feel more drawn to her more than any of the other horses including my boy Trusty. I know I will get my connection back with the boys we are keeping once I get into a regular workout with them and this may just be those goodbye jitters. This is where I need to have you help me get past it because I know the lady that is getting her will spend even more time and attention on her than I can with so many horses. I have already told Mary(purchaser) that if for any reason she decides that she can't keep her then please let me know first!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I am sure it is SO hard to sell. It should give you a good feeling that if it doesn't work out that she can come back. Right? And that she will be loved and given the attention she truly needs.

I believe animals come in and out of our lives for reasons, and it is now her to time go and do something special for someone else....give her owner something you may never know she needs.:wink: Maybe this lady needs something to make her 'whole', like so many of us have mentioned they fill that void in our lives.

The more I meet people...the more I realize so many people have invisible voids....they appear put together on the outside, but a mess on the inside...these horses are the glue that solidifies us.

Think of it that way........:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Made through conferences Nd to my hotel!! Had dinner with RA, back tot the hotel to chill after a very hectic day. Had conferences from 7:30 -3:30, nearly straight through...had 1/2 hour for lunch and a few 15 minute breaks. . Ready to chill!

Looking forward to a fun day tomorrow talking to college students. On the way home is......a BIG tack store!!! YEEHAA!! :lol:

Have a happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Stan

Men do have feelings, I feel much better knowing I'm not the only male that has a hard time parting with a horse, and talking about horses, but before I do Rick, $20.00 tip we don't tip in NZ and the last time I was in the States I'm afraid the Kiwi came out in me. It had to be really good service before I gave a tip.

One resturant we went to the waiter crouched down beside me but looking directly at Swmbo and very attentive towards her. He made her feel very special. I had to tip him he earned it, gave me such good advice on what beer I would like. Yengling. My spelling is probibly miles out but some one will know what beer I'm talking about. I think he was also looking at her legs as well. But hey it was good service. 

Went out this morning to give Bugs a work out and found a broken concrete post, fence wire down and Bugs in the wrong paddock. He was very excited snorting and huffing looking at the paddock he was surposed to be in. I had a look around and could not see anything so I don't know what happend but it must have given him a fright for him to try and go over the fence and to leave him so spooked for so long it took most of the day for him to settle.

I had to do repairs replacing posts and wire. Normally when doing that sort of work he stickes his face in and wont leave me alone. Not today he would follow me around but not back into the paddock.
No damage to the horse just my bank ballance paying for new posts.

A couple of photos the broken post, he was looking at me but would not venture into the paddock however he is beginning to get some condition on him, some exercise and he will beef up and of course Bugs being Bugs, poking his nose into things.

























Cheers all


----------



## AlexS

Stan that's our local beer! Checking in, before bed, and saying hi. 

Only read the last page, and Rick can you change your mind about selling her? 

All is well here, hoping it is with you all too. Will try to catch up, but it's the weekend and that's my busy time, so forgive me if I can't.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Life is strange....Hubby asked Thursday night if I really thought Wendy could carry him. (a previous owner was 240#'s so his 185# ...no problem.) So we planned a ride-I got the girl's ready, lengthened the stirupps,etc. While he was still in the house, though, Wendy had her little panic attack about the halter-knocked me down & I had a bit of a bloody nose, & while that was going on Cha Cha almost climbed out of her pen! But... we had a great ride, no problems at all & hubby was quite impressed w/both mares. Used a bitless bridle on Cha Cha-that is what she is used to & she was very responsive. Hubs did fine w/the D-ring snaffle on Wendy. After unsaddling the sweat marks were good & both had a dry ridge down the backbone area. I rode my Aussie saddle-DH, my "guest" Western (rough-out for stability). Also, very light!

Today the Tractor Supply is opening-we are going to be there for that. I'll probably open an account-LOL! We need materials to build a roof for Cha-Cha-welding rods came yesterday, so that's a start. Then we have to build a 3-sided shelter for Millie, as I've learned donkeys don't shed water as horses do. We didn't take Millie out w/us, but we did let her out to graze for a few hours. These critters are such characters!
Hope there is some good horse time for all, soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I normally tip good for great service like we had there and barely any tip when I hardly see the server after the order and food are here. I'm not sure about servers in NZ, but here they make below min wage due and subsidize it by the tips. 

Ccg, glad the ride went well and hope the nose heals quickly and painlessly. 


Alex, funny you should mention the horses. They are meeting me at 1pm today to load them up and haul to the new place. I am feeling a little better about it today than I was yesterday. I know I said I wasn't planning on replacing them and want to stay down to three, but went to the rodeo last night and found something I couldn't resist. He is a gentle giant so much so that we put little Jessa on him and he took cues from her as if she were his trainer for life. Then I had to climb on for a test and he never even budged as if nothing was on his back. I think he will be a great addition to the other boys, but not sure how well he will accepted and how much trouble it will cause.

Here is little Jessa on him...









And here I am testing him out.










:lol::lol::twisted:


----------



## Farmchic

Oh my! I bet you could win America's funniest home videos if you could somehow tape all of our expressions when we first scrolled down and saw that picture!!!

Mine went something like this
:-|
:shock::shock:
:lol:
:rofl:

You all have fun with that one, we'd love to have pictures when you take him for his first trail ride.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - I have grass/ "it's not winter there" envy as I look out the window at grey skies and gently falling snow. Did you find out what set Bugs off?

Roadyy- you look awesome on your new mount :lol: I think you should have him and call him "Nobull". lol!

Tomorrow my son and I leave for AZ and CA. We are both looking forward to it as it seems like forever since we've gone away. Although we will miss DH and DD, I am glad to have some time with just DS and I. Hopefully the break from work will restore my energy and my spirit a bit. It was a rough week at school as the kids were both high on Halloween candy and crazy in anticipation of the break. They were very good however for our Remembrance Day ceremony yesterday.

I've been blanketing Koolio in preparation to move him to the stable when I get back. He's already got a pretty thick winter coat, so I hope I won't have to clip him. I'm looking forward to getting back to riding again.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Koolio

*Nov 11 Remembrance Day*

With Monday being Remembrance Day, I think it is worth acknowledging our soldiers, past, present and future.

This is a beautiful music video by Canadian, Terry Clark.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=prPsDBulNJQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=prPsDBulNJQ

And since this is a horse site, I think I should also acknowledge war veteran Sgt Reckless.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YIo3ZfA9da0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YIo3ZfA9da0

Thank you to all those who have served, do serve and will serve to protect our freedom!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Stan - I have grass/ "it's not winter there" envy as I look out the window at grey skies and gently falling snow. Did you find out what set Bugs off?
> 
> Roadyy- you look awesome on your new mount :lol: I think you should have him and call him "Nobull". lol!
> 
> Tomorrow my son and I leave for AZ and CA. We are both looking forward to it as it seems like forever since we've gone away. Although we will miss DH and DD, I am glad to have some time with just DS and I. Hopefully the break from work will restore my energy and my spirit a bit. It was a rough week at school as the kids were both high on Halloween candy and crazy in anticipation of the break. They were very good however for our Remembrance Day ceremony yesterday.
> 
> I've been blanketing Koolio in preparation to move him to the stable when I get back. He's already got a pretty thick winter coat, so I hope I won't have to clip him. I'm looking forward to getting back to riding again.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!


 
My grass is slowly trying to get a hold over the weeds, trouble is as each padock is grazed down I'm spraying the weeds to knock them back. The spray is designed to attack the weeds and leave the grass but it does slow the grass, Not sure if I'm gaining ground.

Still have not found out what set Bugs off but the sheep have set off SWMBO, they spent the night in her garden, change from the horse being blamed. I caught Bugs just before he made it to the vegies. I was letting him roam around the house while waiting for him to settle down.

Well its Sunday morn and time to continue fixing the fence, I did want to go for a ride as the first of the treks is only a week away. SWMBO was upset over her garden and told me to get rid of the sheep. I pointed out where the gun was and she knows how to use it. I don't mind the sheep eating the garlic and mint, Pre seasoned meat, Garlic and mint the best way to flavour sheep meat. However I should do what she demands because if she decides to do it herself I may be the first ram she catches.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Stan that's our local beer! Checking in, before bed, and saying hi.
> 
> Only read the last page, and Rick can you change your mind about selling her?
> 
> All is well here, hoping it is with you all too. Will try to catch up, but it's the weekend and that's my busy time, so forgive me if I can't.


 
Did I spell it right and it really was an easy beer to drink.

Rick, Are you not taking a risk if it turned its head to far round the handle bars could inflict a painfull wake up call or is it the easy rider model.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> With Monday being Remembrance Day, I think it is worth acknowledging our soldiers, past, present and future.
> 
> This is a beautiful music video by Canadian, Terry Clark.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=prPsDBulNJQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=prPsDBulNJQ
> 
> And since this is a horse site, I think I should also acknowledge war veteran Sgt Reckless.
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YIo3ZfA9da0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YIo3ZfA9da0
> 
> Thank you to all those who have served, do serve and will serve to protect our freedom!


 
Sgt Reckless. Brings a tear to the eye. But great she survived and ended her life being respected and looked after.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. What a wonderful day but more about that in a little bit.

Eole, the farrier showed up the following night and we are back on good terms.:lol: He had never been late before so i will cut him a break. It is so hard to find a good farrier. The last one I had made me so angry because he didn't return my calls when I had an emergency one time. I called day and night for 3 days. That, I can't forgive. I called this guy and he was out within 2 hours and took care of my emergency. And yes, I am surrounded by really fun people at the place I board. I am really lucky!!

Rick....LOL. Loved the bull!

Hunter, so glad Scotty is working out so well for you.

Cacowgirl, did you make it to Tractor Supply?

Nicker, so glad your visit with the your coauthor went well. 

Stan, that beer was my Dad's favorite. Good men must like good beer.

Ok...now i have to share my special moment with you all. Today I went out to the farm for the "playday". When I got out there, Isabella was lying down, sunning herself. One time before, she let me approach her and crouch down and love on her. This time, I wanted to see if she would let me actually lie down with her. One of my friends was there and photographed me approaching her and getting down on the ground with her and took lots of pics. She is sending them to me tonight. She left us alone and I laid there with my girl for about 15 minutes and I took this short video.

This time, alone in the field with my girl trusting me enough when she was at her most vulnerable, gave me some of the most peaceful, tranquil moments I have ever had in my life. I got all teary eyed and emotional. It was an amazing experience and i have trouble expressing how much it meant to me. This video shows you a little of how I felt.







I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and finds their own few moments of peace.


----------



## Stan

Ladona its great when we get special moments with the horse. Its different than when the dog or cat does something special. I think with a horse, as a pray animal, to allow us so close is somethng non horse people do not understand.

I too had a few moments with Bugs today. Fixing the fence that he rearranged yesterday he made his presence felt nose into every thing even tried to take off with the pliers and level. I did manage to get a couple of photos of him inspecting the hole I was digging and him giving me a few tips on how to use the shovel. The last photo he was pawing the ground, perhaps he was telling me the hole was not deep enough. He was right, don't you just hate smart horses. He spent the whole time I was digging the hole supervising or mouthing the tools, generally he got in the way.


----------



## tjtalon

Hello All: have been reading everyday & not posting (what am I gonna say,again, "Waitin' for Monday"?!) but Rick's "just say hi (you'all, for cryin' out loud), Nicker's "where u?",watching Ladona's vid just now & looking @ Stan's Bug's pics..on my "friday" (Sat) nte, I can't stay away. I do admit I haven't posted not becuz of just time-crunch & busy-busy, but..how many times do you'all want to hear "mucked, then mucked & had a lesson yay! then mucked again"? LOL! Will keep sharing, because every time one or both happens, I get MagicHorseBreath. That's what counts.

Work has been mega-busy, plus employee issues & issues coming down on the new Chief from our dept & above (I happen to like the guy, but one employee is a big problem...too big of an issue too expand here); me: have just been workin' me fanny off & arranging for Chief's two CEs (Continuing Education) mtgs w/Health1 (we're hosting those as they are moving; we previously did those @ their location). They never provided anything, but I've gotten together tortilla/potato chips/dips/coffee/lemon'd water to have available (this Tues & Wed), then next Tues is the monthly big PI mtg (can't recall what that stands for, but it's the Health1 big-wigs). Anyhow, w/all reg work, have had menus to prepare & shopping lists fort Chief (he took me to store this past Wednesday for CE stuff, as he admitted he can't buy correctly lol). I could go on w/this, but suffice to say it's taken up quite a bit of my home time. That's all ok, am considering it, if not an "investment" for a future position, @ least spaghetti-on-the-wall hope for same. I do enjoy it; "Martha Stewart" of WG Community Response...can do it alot better than tonite when I attempted to help my partner lift & carry an 180# woman down a hallway; my upper body strength was ok w/it, but the searing pain across my lower back prevented. We found a rolling chair for her, thanks to another resident. This is where I get discouraged w/the present job; some things I just can't do anymore. D..n.

That's my [email protected] Everyone else has horse-stuff, & much more interesting home-stuff (but Rick's "can't you just say hi?" got to me). I will try to just say hi more often. I could whine further about other personal stuff, but it'll all sort itself out somehow, & one day atta time is all that is possible.

I do know: that every day @ work, when I go to do my reports, I look @ Tommy's picture that I have on my work desktop. I look @ his eyes, & remember the feel of his coat & his spicy/sweet odors, & that he takes care of me when I'm w/him. Yup, I live for my Mondays.

Apologies for being away.


----------



## Sibyl

Hi all! 
Just wanted to stop by and say hallo. I'm busy at the largest Italian horse fair presenting my new book. There are a lot of horses, you don't know how to move to escape their hooves and the crowd of people wanting to buy horsey stuff is even worst . 
It's Italy, so different than the US, so much more chaotic….


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, we did get to TSC-I opened an account, bought a couple of tubs for feeders, we saw lots of things we both liked and when we buy wood pellets again-in another week or so-their price is cheaper so we'll get it there. So happy to have this great store in our town. I got some PDZ & a bag of Timothy/alfalfa cubes, hubby got some welding gloves, I got a cast-iron cookbook, & the diesel additive that we searched all over so cal & here for was sitting right there on the shelf! We both really loved the store! I loved seeing the old-timey 1 piece union suit-in red! They'll be getting a good share of our dollars!

Bugs is a character-& so photogenic-great pictures!

I lucked out & no bruising on my face or even swelling. Wendy is being very sweet & I'm petting her all over, but that one spot she pulls away from-so something did happen and she will take awhile getting over it. 

I am going to fix French Toast for breakfast today-we have lots of bread eggs & milk~anyone hungry?

Talon-1 more day for "horse Monday"-hang in there! We do enjoy hearing rom you. 

corgi-that is so cool that she did that w/you! 

Rick-very cool pictures! You didn't really buy him, did you? I am very gullible.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I did manage to get a couple of photos of him inspecting the hole I was digging and him giving me a few tips on how to use the shovel.


Stan, Bugs is an awesome horse!! He already knows how to hold a shovel. Do you think you could teach him to dig the hole? 

Actually, he probably already knows how, but he chooses not to help you build a fence that would keep him out of the garden..............

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

Tj- please don't feel that you don't have anything to add to our discussions. I love hearing about your Horse Mondays...even when you don't ride. Your journey back to horses is inspiring and I am sure more people than you realize are reading about it and cheering you on! Plus, you have a very interesting job and I like hearing your work stories. 

Sibyl- sounds like an experience!!! Hope your book gets a great response!


----------



## Eole

OK, so I'm dropping by to say HI everyone! 

*Roadyy*: thanks for the laugh, I paused in shock :shock: a second.. NO WAY, he didn't... before I laughed.

*Corgi*: that moment with your horse is priceless. I'm amazed daily how they put their trust in us like that.
*Stan*: That Bugs sure has a sense of humour, he's something!
*CCG*: we don't have TSC around here, probably is good news for my budget. 
*TJ*, please keep telling your stories, your horse passion is contagious and you remind to be thankful for our luck to live around horses. And your work is also out of ordinary.
*Sybil*, hope you have a lot of books selling! An italian horse fair, sounds like a unique experience.

As for my horse stories, just the daily routine. No time to ride as we rush to prepare for winter. DH will have a surgery soon and will be off physical work for a month. (I might have to tie him somewhere). We're getting organized so I can take charge of all chores without extras (like getting hay in the barn or trimming the horses)
This is what it looked like when I let the horses out today:


----------



## Sibyl

Dear blog friends,

yes, I survived! I had so many questions to answer to people who wanted to know why I wrote a novel about such an issue as horse abuse. You know, it’s sometimes difficult to explain you write about something you know, your own experience, although all the characters in your novel are just “imaginary”.
Quite a few wanted to know details about the story to make sure it was not too bloody referring to the horses, almost nobody was interested in the human characters of the story, although some of them get psychologically abused even more than the horses. Ok, it was a horse fair, but I expected the humans to attend too. ☺
In the pavilion next to where I was presenting my book, horses of all breeds where showed in a loud ambience, music, shouting people, screaming kids running around. Those poor animals were scared to dead. I suppose many of them got some tranquillizer. So, what’s the meaning of “horse abuse”?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Eole-Well, the horses seem quite content w/everything! Hope that the surgery goes well & the recovery is quick. 

Sybil-sounds a bit crazy! Especially w/children running around-not a good combination w/horses, for sure. Hope that you had a successful time, though.

I have made some calls & may be going to a meeting of Back Country Horsemen tomorrow evening. Need to find some riding partners & do fun things w/the horses. Most of the members are retirees, so not a lot of scheduling problems, hopefully.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Have been popping in to read. Will update on goings on here later and respond to several posts....but first just wanted to say........

HI! :lol:

Have a Happy Monday!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, so many great posts over the weekend. 

Terry, I really enjoy hearing your work stories and your muck stories. We all have it and almost seems the norm, but reading your adventures in doing it brings a breath of fresh air and keeps us from taking for granted even the small things we do with our horses. I hope you aren't looking at my mention of stopping in to say hi Y'ALL as a bad thing. Your reminder of things your aren't physically able to do anymore is relevant to all of us as we are spring chickens anymore either. hope things go well this week for you and us all.


Stan, do you think you will have time to work with Bugs in time to be ready to go on the trek? I thought about the dangers of working on his ORS and decided I would leave that to the professionals. lol

Ccg, no ma'am, I did not buy him. He was a photo op for kids an adults at the rodeo. They charge $5 to get a pic of you on him. It is worth it for the stories and memories to be shared for years.

Sibyl, hope the book is successful. I witnessed some chaos yesterday at the b'day party where the three horses we sold are. They had 2 kids running their horses right by where we were leading beginners on Sugar and Boo. Boo and Sugar did amazing even with so many people stacked up around them while people were on their back. Sugar went to a 9 yr old girl and the girl thinks Sugar is the most beautiful and greatest horse alive. The teen boy who got Boo has only ridden about 4 times and has the right mind set about building a trust and bond with Boo before expecting too much of him. 

All in all it was a good day.

NikerMacker17, glad everything went well for you this weekend and look forward to updates.

Eole, I'm glad it got a laugh as I thought it was funny too.. He never moved a hoof when I climbed on as if I was light as a feather,,we all know that aint so. lol

Corgi, sounds like you take the ribbon for best horse experience of the weekend. Congratulations on an great bonding moment.


I have counseling meetings and board meetings tonight then tomorrow should have the mechanic from work out to have a look at my dually to see if he can give me an idea of what to do. Tuesday I should be able to get some pasture riding in as I try to get the boys back into work. I bought two reflective vests to where while night riding over the next few weeks so I can;t use the dark as an excuse not to ride. lol


----------



## Celeste

I have the day off from work! All my riding buddies are off on other tangents so if I ride, I'll be on my own.


----------



## Hunter65

Poor Scotty was not feeling well yesterday after having his teeth and shots done on Saturday. Poor guy didn't have the strength to stand to eat lunch. He even turned down carrots which are his favorites. Hopefully he is feeling better today as we are supposed to be going on a beach ride!

BTW Rick LOVE the picture


----------



## Stan

Rick I do have a problem now with getting bugs up to speed. When he went through the fence he threw a shoe so now I'm waiting for the farrier to get here befor Saturday.

I'll take off the other front shoe to balance him a little more and revert to riding short distance over the farm but it is not going to be enough to get his or my fitness up for the two day event at the end of the month. Not enough time at the end of the day for a long ride It has also been 5 weeks since he has been out and we have spring grass. Like a kid after a can of coke, sugar rush, and I want to sit on top:shock:

Hi every one, and Hunter I hope you horse is feeling better or was it just using the doctoring as an excuse to be lazy.
Its 6 am Tuesday and work is waiting

Cheers


----------



## tjtalon

Rick: no, I only took the "say hi" post as a prod that I should say hi, even 'tho felt like I was getting boring; but you'all just said No Way, so ok! Cool. And this,of course,was my HorseMonday this morning, just got home 45min-ish ago,shoved a laundry load in to get started (me muck & riding stuff),looked @ my to-do list, & will-do after while.

Muckin' was ok, got to do 4 less horses,as the owner is on own-care @ present, & moving those horses out @ the end of the month. Another owner/co-owner will be moving out 2 more. Told Janice this is freeing up room for the real therapy horses that she needs for her new adventure (& also "free-ing out" a couple of people who have gone negative on her..like, lose THAT energy! [right, Miss Nicker?!]).

Yes, you'all that are around your horses on a daily basis: you're very lucky. I'm happy to contribute my passion as a reminder, as can only "be around" on Mondays. And, that, is a whole lot better than the past!!

As for mucking, I liked Ricks comment; it's so regulur, when you do it every day. For me right now prob'ly always, I get to just be in THEIR atmosphere. I listened today to the quiet, but it's a "filled" quiet, if that makes sense...they're hanging out,but thinking & feeling & communicating w/each other in their subtle ways. Also, I look out for stuff, in case I should tell Janice: checking to see if each one is acting as-usual, watch them walk to notice any problems in feet or gait or legs, pet each one, but while doing it check for any wounds or areas where they might indicate an "ow", look @ their eyes while they're lookin' @ me, to check if all normal...you know,basic stuff. I also scan their pen fencing, to make sure nothing has happened that that might injure themselves on. Am real sure I'm not the only one that does this scan-thing @ Janice's place (God knows she does), but another set of eyes never hurts.

Have to go deal w/the laundry load, & just got a phone call I have to respond to. Since my comp likes to time-out on this site, will be back in a few...


----------



## tjtalon

There & back again...I've learned to toss baby Beauty some hay to distract her, so can clean her area (learned I wasn't the only on she's nipped, but she's getting better).

After I mucked & filled the water tanks (now on the winter-things, so the water doesn't freeze) had a lesson. Well...lol, think I'm finally learning how to ride, since got frustrated & didn't do as well as I always want to. We went straight to the arena, which is good (& a good step-up from the roundpen for both me & Tommy). 

Ringer in the works is that we didn't have the headstall that I'm used to as the long rubber reins had broken last week. Janice put on Tommy the owner's bit/bridle/reins. Rope reins were really short, for me (roping reins, Janice said, & the owner has long arms), & I had trouble handling them properly..kept leaning a bit forward, then had to compensate for that, & end result was my hands were way less than quiet & Tommy got frustrated (plus the usual turn-to-Janice thing he does, which I had trouble correcting as usual, because of the reins).

We did do a good walk around the arena, to warm us both up. The Janice did a lesson re turning his nose & me doing my leg back for turning. New lesson, & I kept pulling back on his head, instead of just lightly turning his nose. Did it right a few times, but w/the bit sensitivity & my hands being stupid, both of us got frustrated.

Not that I yanked him, no way, but I couldn't get it together very well. Was only on half an hour. Even walking back to the tie-up I had trouble, but since he kept wanting to walk directly into Janice's back, the light bulb went off: use my leg!!

Dang. At least dismounting this time I didn't slither, more of a decent slide...

Will practice w/my home-made rein board this week. W/all the stuff going on @ work, practicing will be a goal.

Hope we all have a good week!


----------



## Stan

TJ reads like you have had a good run But the reins get your own with quick release clips on the ends and that sorts the problem.

As for mounting and dismounting reminds me when I had to sit my skippers tick (when I was young and fit and stupid I owned a commercial fishing boat) 8 years of my life spent at sea fishing for a living, not good on the marriage though, came home one day and the kids and then wife said who are you. I went back to sea.

Which brings me back to the tangent I had embarked on. When sitting my skippers exames we had to describe how to approach and pick up a man over board and the answer is. If you manage to get him back onboard without killing or maming him, it was the right way and with that, getting on the horse, if you manage to get into the saddle without incident whether you have used a ladder leaning against the horse, a ladder hanging of the saddle horn or a couple of boxes stacked on top of each other it was the right way and the same for dismounting, slip, slide or slither as long as you get off safetly it was the right way.

I have ended up in the saddle under the horse. Now that is not the right way to dismount.:shock:

The ladies will have noted I use the word. Man over board and no, I am not discriminating against women they just arn't stupid enough to go falling over the side of a boat. Something to do with the water being to cold or salty or something like that.

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Tuesday morning to ya! Here comes the snow!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Happy Tuesday morning to ya! Here stays the snow!



FIFY..lol
Don't want that stuff down here.


Terry, I agree with Stan about anyway that didn't hurt you or him was the right way to dismount. For soft hands I would suggest a practice that I read or heard some where a few years ago and have used it to teach my wife and kids. Fill two coffee cups to the rim with the hot coffee and walk around the house, yard and up and down stairs. This will give you the practice to keep the reins quite to the horse's mouth.

Cogi, he reminds me of some of the pics I saw of me when I woke up from the heart cathe procedure. 

Stan, how long will it be before a farrier can come out to do his shoes? I'm not sure I ever heard you say the availability of farriers in NZ or atleast to your area. 

I got the money box installed finally. Once I got it there the other day we decided it needed to go up against the bottom of the cabinet rather than on the counter top taking up space. I had to cut another slot in the front of the top as the original was in the top of the top. It turned out pretty good and everyone seems to be very happy. 

Good morning everyone and hope you have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

I am hoping my riding is increased so I can try to do a better job of keeping up with Celeste's mileage next year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey there! takeing time during my lunch to jot some things down. Decided didn't want to go into 'negative' land today. 

So Saturday at the university was great! I don't know why....but I finally felt comfortable and easy going around my coauthor. He is a super nice guy...but I have always been intimidated by him....he's like my superstar. I don't know if it is because I bombed a lesson in front of him, and survived...or what....but this was the best time we spent together. Very relaxed and we laughed a lot!

I got to speak a little, but mostly there to rub elbows with the profs. One in particular comes and visits my school.

Went to the football game after the gig and then at half time I took off for the tack store. Found winter riding pants, like snow pants but for riding. a new stocking cap, and something else, which I can't remember. :wink: Found lots and lots, but waiting for Christmas!

TJ, glad you are back to sharing. I love hearing about every bodies everyday life as well as the horse stories! 

Mom and I rode on Sunday. It was cold and very windy, and I wasn't sure how the horses would do with the wind. But they were champs! We rode at least two hours. The last 15 minutes we started ot get a bit cold. I have a pic, but not on this computer. 

After the ride, I crashed and burned....and I am still crashing and burning each night1 I think last week is starting to catch up with me. I still have a commitment here at the school Thursday night...which I am NOT looking forward to, but after that I think my schedule slows down a tad.....we can at least HOPE!:lol:

Got Jay's feet trimmed last night. Not too much horse time going on around here. I have been hanging in the stalls, and getting him used to me hanging all over him while he munches on hay. He did not like that when he first came to my house. But I like to lean and smell. LOL As a teenager, I wiould climb on my QH back as she munched and lay there....not sure if I am brave enough to do that now! hahaha

Oh, last night, as I was cleaning stalls, Rainn decided to escape...into the goat part of the barn! Of course I had left the gate open....:? as I always do when I am cleaning. When you enter this section of the barn there is a skinny aisleway that goes around the goats' pen. she walked clear around there to the exit door. Thank goodness tha twas closed, or she would have been OUT. BUT...it's so skinny, she really couldn't turn around safely, plus there are ladders and such laying around since we have been putting in electric. I called to her, told her to stay....she listened and just stood there, no panicking. I had to climb through the goats' pen, to the gate, lead her into the goats' area to turn her around, and back out the skinny aisle......I had to laugh. It's always something! :lol::lol::lol: I always feel so fortunate I have two level headed horses! My nut horse Skye did that once....went bizerk and found a way to turn around! Lucky she was small!

OK, gotta run. Time to work!!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> FIFY..lol
> Don't want that stuff down here.
> 
> 
> Terry, I agree with Stan about anyway that didn't hurt you or him was the right way to dismount. For soft hands I would suggest a practice that I read or heard some where a few years ago and have used it to teach my wife and kids. Fill two coffee cups to the rim with the hot coffee and walk around the house, yard and up and down stairs. This will give you the practice to keep the reins quite to the horse's mouth.
> 
> Cogi, he reminds me of some of the pics I saw of me when I woke up from the heart cathe procedure.
> 
> Stan, how long will it be before a farrier can come out to do his shoes? I'm not sure I ever heard you say the availability of farriers in NZ or atleast to your area.
> 
> I got the money box installed finally. Once I got it there the other day we decided it needed to go up against the bottom of the cabinet rather than on the counter top taking up space. I had to cut another slot in the front of the top as the original was in the top of the top. It turned out pretty good and everyone seems to be very happy.
> 
> Good morning everyone and hope you have a great day.


 
Farrier, I have one coming today so that will sort one problem next is I will have to ride in the evenings to remind him what he has to do to earn his keep. I put another fence post in last night and the horse was head down giving advice. He is a very mouthy horse and I expect him to give a nip soon. Thats just a feeling I get from his over all body language. Not aggreation more trying it on in fun. 

As for the money box I have a couple of good citizens that would love to test the security for you.  I locked one up last thursday, he thought he could intimidate one of my female colleagues by threatening her safety and the safety of her family. He picked a bad day I was prosicuting that day.

One of the things that may also help TJ, along with the coffee cups is with Bugs inorder to get him to turn and keeping my directions soft i hold my hands out wide so when i want a left turn that arm is extended so he can see it as well as feel. It also makes for a light touch. Thats just in the training stage, but it works, takes away any confusion. Not much of a help when reining him but it did sort the confusion between a left turn and asking for his head at my boot when teaching a one rein stop.

And its Wednesday so as thay say in the States its hump day and I beat you all to it.

Spelling mistakes belong to me so dont copy
Cheers all.


----------



## tjtalon

Good Heavens, Nicker, YOU'RE a superstar! It would take me 4 days to do what you accomplish in one. So happy the co-authorship is on a roll, much kudos.

Rick: attach a note: "This money box protected by Angels". Might work. Maybe.

Stan: I've got the coffee cup idea of Rick's in my head, cannot buy myself my own reins @ this point, & really like the idea of bringing my hands out on whichever side I'm going for, so that Tommy can see. I will try that next lesson, for sure, & will run it by Janice. BTW...I love your Bugs, way long-distance; what a personable fella he is.

I did the job today, plus #1 Health1 CE fixings. Chief said it was appreciated. I noticed in breaking down the set-up, that the chips & dips had been well munched on. Cool. Same thing tomorrow. Next week's thing for the PI (Health1 bigwigs) will be fancier. Hopefully, MileHi Ambulance will have settled into their new digs by January, & won't have to do the CEs (none in Dec, & maybe no PI either). Chief concerned for his mtg-food-etc $ budget, & 3 back-to-back this month has been a $ crunch for him (& kinda a PIA for me,really...I like the PI stuff...but the CEs are a little weird).

That's my chatter for the day. I didn't want to wash my hands yesterday, because of horse smell (had to eventually, of course, lol..). My cats are funny; have never seen a horse in their lives, but have to roll joyously on my boots & jeans when I come home on Mondays. Think they have the right notion. It's a danged good smell.

Hope all are having a good week!


----------



## tjtalon

Another BTW Stan, re dismounting:

I may slide
I may slither
But will never dismember

Parts of my body that shouldn't go under.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't know about a super star TJ....but I'm sure beat! :wink:

One word for you all........FREEZING!!!! My car read 27*!!!! My hands were so cold while cleaning stalls, my fingers HURT, bad! I even had good gloves on. I think I have that disease where cold bothers your extremities. My sis does.

Had a good day today. Kids make me giggle. Gotta cause all the work is frustrating me....I'm writing lesson plans as I do them!:shock::shock: oops! :wink: makes it easier, hahah especially if they go well, hahaha. I just chasing my tail, and I refuse to stay at work til 5:00 and do more when I get home.:evil: I'm getting too old! AND, you never hear anyone on their death bed say they wished they worked more! Enough of that junk....


Here's a pic of mom and I riding on Sunday. She looks happy, huh? I think I had just told her RA said we could celebrate her 70th bday at his home in the Virgin Islands!! Her DH will never take her, so I offered since she has done so much for me barn wise.

Oh, also.....got my DHs blessing on a trailer! Mom and I will go soon and haggle on that one we fell in love with at congress!! Woohoo, Now we just need a truck!:wink:

Oh yea, I remember what else I bought...now that I see the photo....traffic safe vest that says caution horse and rider. It getting dark early here, thought it was a good idea.

TJ, glad your day went well, good luck with the next one. I like the idea....guarded by angels.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: your Mom looks way happy; hope she gets that trip! BRRRR on your cold weather; it'll get where I'm at soon, but not lookin' forward to it.

All: luv yr horses. Nite'nite from me for now.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We're going into town tomorrow-do some banking, look at UTV's, pick up some more pellets, cubes, etc. & then go to the horse meeting. DH will go w/me & I'm looking forward to meeting some new horse folks. We have to figure out what we need to build a roof for Cha Cha & hopefully get that done this week. Rain will be coming soon. And we want to build a solid three-sided shelter for the donkey in addition to her roof shelter. Always something!

Hope to get a good buy on a driveway alert system soon-our neighbors have one & it does let you know that someone is coming in your gate-even if they are walking-or it's just dogs.

We lost one of our bachelor neighbors this W/E-he was quite frail & I tried to visit him at least every couple of weeks-I saw him Friday-his landlord found him Sunday-so sad.

NM-glad you are getting a bit caught up. Your Mom looks so happy! The safety vests are a good idea-isn't it fun to go shopping at tack stores? 

Enjoy all your story's-whether horse or life. Hope to have something interesting to post tomorrow! Didn't do much today-except for all the laundry!


----------



## AlexS

Nicker that's a great photo. And I can't wait to hear about the new trailer. 

TJT, sounds like a good plan to throw hay for a horse that bites while you clean out the stall. Much easier than really getting into it, and that shouldn't be your job to do that anyway. Just make sure you watch for the hind end and keep a safe distance. 

Cacowgirl, sorry that you lost your neighbor. I hope he went peacefully. 

Stan glad you locked that bad boy up! What a prat. 


Everything is fine here, am just busy. It's annoying as heck to not be able to hop in a car and go do the things I usually would, and with all the kids, it takes some planning. The nights I fail to do that, thankfully Domino's delivers. 

So the two finished football, and are now weight training ready for basketball. Kid 4 is trying out for wrestling, and kid 3 is doing a student government club. So all 4 kids doing activities. Yikes. 

Kid 3 is now having home passes, where he spends all day Sat with his family, and will be home before Christmas. Kid 1 should be going home in Jan/Feb. I am not a tremendous fan of the families, typically. So we arrived at the meeting point for kid 3 on Sat, and mom showed up 20 mins late. Arrived back there to pick him up later, and she was 35 mins late. If she had not been late to pick him up, I might well have called the police as I wasn't sure if she was bringing him back or not as I was calling and texting and she wasn't replying. 

Anyway, any remember when my Mum was here, and my kids went to other families for 10 days? Remember the <insert curse word here> who would not take kid 1 to his baseball games, and I had to come back 3 times to take him to his games..... well she had 2 kids runaway from her house two weeks ago, 1 is still missing, the other was picked up by the police today. So now he has moved in with me. Welcome aboard kid 5. 

I've heard stories about this kid for a long time, how terrible he is etc. Well it was only his first evening, and he might well not be an angel, but he's no demon either. I can tell the REALLY bad ones within a few hours. 
Anyway, I read his last review, and considering his former foster parents ranks very lowly in my opinion, I can see how this would go down. 
He became argumentative when she told him off for having an item of clothing on his bedroom floor. And then again when he took off his shoes inside instead of outside the door. Knowing this woman, she freaked on him, as she is on the kids cases about everything. 

I am excited to see how he does, as I don't sweat the small stuff like that. And from how he was tonight, I think he will be fine.


----------



## AlexS

I am a terrible human being! 

It was just 2am and the dogs start going ballistic, so I shut them up, and I am hearing something. 

I go upstairs, and it's someone knocking on the bedroom door. 

'Miss Alex' (I open the door)
'It's just Alex'
'Can I please use the bathroom'
'Yes, you don't need to ask, or knock, you can just use the bathroom when you need to'
'I am sorry I just really need to go and I don't know where the bathroom is'.


You have to be kidding me, I was so caught up in washing bedding and towels and going through the house rules and 'the talk' ... I didn't even show the kid where the bathroom was!

OMG!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

He must be a good kid because I would have found the first house plant and watered it. When asked about it I would have said since you didn't show me a bathroom in the house I assumed it was "find a bush" rules here and there is no restroom.


Terry, hopefully MileHI will have their stuff together so your company can get back to your regularly scheduled programming. Sounds like you made a big hit with the eats. BTW< I'm sending you a pm.


NikerMakcer17, I bought an orange and yellow one from Wally World the other night. Glad everything is going so well with you and your mom looks very happy. I hope things work out so you can take her to the VI for her b'day.


Ccg, glad you are finding hard to find things at your TSC and hope you get the material for the donkey hut up and going before the rain.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sometimes days are like that! He sounds respectful & I hope things get a little calmer for you. Will you be re-evaluated for a license anytime soon?


----------



## AlexS

Brad let me sleep in today and spent the morning with the new kid running around doing errands. I asked Brad what he thinks of him so far, and he said 'he's great'. 
Not often that Brad's so positive about a newbie so quickly. 

Ccg, I was just re evaluated the other month, and the license is for a year. But every 3 months they do a quarterly safety check, which is basically checking everything they do on the license anyway. So that's pretty much constant.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick! I got your PM & responded (let me know if you didn't get it, not real experienced w/that aspect of this forum). BTW, I have some house plants you can "water", although it might mystify the cats.

Oh, I thought this morning that I shouldn't post exact name of where I work & etc of doings, as regards to names. So, won't do that again...but you'all already know, past posts are in cyberspace, & I seriously doubt anyone associated w/my work place will ever come near this forum.

But...today's CE mtg stuff went fine, was happy to see stuff getting consumed. It was the mtg I was scheduled to attend, & it was interesting, being about head trauma & presented by a doctor. When it was over I broke down the set-up & washed the dishes (most of those my own bowls etc from home that have been sitting around for eons, glad I can put them to use)& put away the cart & water-carrier I had borrowed from Activities. All good, some chips & leftover dips available for us grunts to eat up at will. Next Tuesday is the bigwig PI, so get to use my eon-stashed almost-crystal, plus other stuff I've garnered. It'll be a nice little menu, & I may just share it, for fun!

Tonight I'm pooped. Rearranged my Tues-Wed sched for the past 2 days for the CE stuff, & have to be @ work 6am tomorrow, so am a little tight tonight w/that timing, but it's all ok. Spaghetti-on-the-wall, all documented.

That's my "hi!" for now; for most of you Happy HumpDay, Stan already had his, & mine is tomorrow. Whatever works. Am hoping Monday is snow-less; it's been predicted off & on, so will see. Cold I don't mind, but can't do icy roads.

Later. Hope all are having a good week.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got to the barn tonight to find JayJay locked InHis stall....at first I am worried, then I get mad. I know my mom sometimes forgets to open his stall after they are done eating. She lets rainn's open, but he eats faster, so she keeps,him in til she is done. So I got to thinking, he must have been in all day!:evil: I'm getting more mad!:evil: i call into the house...nobody picks up the phone. I suspecting mom isn't home but her DH is...and he's not picking up.:evil: he's sitting on his behind watching TV like he ALWAYS does!!!!! Lazy!!!

That also means he just did chores for the goats. The feed is RIGHTwhere the horses are....and he didn't see that Jay was in?:evil::evil: I am furious at this point, the incompetence!!!!! How can you walk into a area and NOT notice an 1100 pound horse in his stall???? I left a very irritate message! My mom was apologetic, I was furious aT him mostly for not noticing. I mean really? What bothers me is if there was an emergency with the horses, he wouldn't have noticed....AND when I called, what if there was an emergency like when Jay got stuck???why not pick up the dang phone? And he chastises my mother for the same exact thing???:evil::evil::evil: I so irritated right now.....this on top of junk at work...I'm ready for the weekend....and a drink!:wink: sorry for the rant.

Alex, that sounds good with the new kid.

TJ, glad your day was good,


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Alex, tossing hay to Beauty seems to work. Janice said this past Monday that I can't ever "have" Tommy, his owner will never give him up. I almost rolled on the floor...like, I could ever afford to own a horse! No, I told her, Tommy & I are friends, we have a "working" relationship; I know that I am not his person, & he knows that too, but..we're friends. 

Funny thing is, & I didn't say this to Janice: if I had tons of money & could be out there very day, I'd buy Beauty. Not that I like her so much, & am always aware w/her of her youth & my inexperience when am in her area..it's just that her owners don't want her, she's not the performance machine that they want. Here's a very pretty black filly, bored, frustrated, & untrained, & going to waste. If I was rich, I'd take her over, hire Janice to train her, w/me in attendance & helping where I can. It just seems a crime that she's where she's at, in some kind of limbo. She's smart, she reminds me of the filly in Sibyl's book log, only not getting the training & attention she deserves. One good thing, is that Janice moved here from a back pen/stall area to the front, so she can get more attention.

Forgive the rambling, she's just been on my mind, & there's nothing I can do, except to attempt to greet her on Mondays, & get around her w/hay-gift to clean her stall. You'all should see her, she's so pretty; won't ever be big or tall, but her conformation is so graceful.


----------



## tjtalon

DANG Nicker!! Sounds like time to kick some booty...good luck w/that, but bet you'll do it.


----------



## corgi

Alex, sounds like kid 5 may end up being a good one. He is probably very happy to get away from that last foster home and that crazy foster mother!

Nicker, I would be mad too. 

I stopped by the farm on the way home from work and a young girl that boards there was there. I wasnt going to ride but she was riding bareback so I decided to join her in the arena.

Isabella loves to ride with other horses in the arena. I guess it is the polo pony in her coming out. I was bareback too and we were just both walking around on our horses and chatting. I don't like to trot bareback because I am afraid of hurting her back and I have only cantered bareback a few strides before but tonight, being with this young girl gave me courage.

I cantered bareback all around the arena. It was so smooth. There was no bouncing around and was so comfortable. Much better than trotting bareback. I think Isabella could tell how happy I was because it didn't take much encouragement to her up to her canter. It was more like a lope. It was so much fun. 

This horse has taught me so much.

Now on to non horsey stuff. I am going away this weekend and participating in my other hobby. I belong to a pretty well known paranormal research organization. We have been on the SciFi TV Show Ghost Hunters and a couple of episodes of "A Haunting" on the Discovery Channel. It's funny. If you google my name, more paranormal stuff comes up than things connected with my real job.

Not many people know that I do this. I never know how people will take it but I feel I can trust you guys by now not to think I am crazy. LOL

Actually, I am probably the biggest skeptic in the group. Our group is made up of doctors, police, educators, engineers, and other professionals and our beliefs are as varied as our careers. We range from full believers to me, the skeptic.

We use strict scientific methods to investigate claims of paranormal activity and this weekend we have been granted full access to an abandoned sanitorium that many believe is one of the most haunted locations in Virginia. We shall see. 

So, hopefully you don't think I am crazy. Very few people at work know that I do this but i always make sure my supervisors know. Especially since a simple search of my name will bring it up. My suoervisor's supervisor, the Superintendent of Schools for our county called me into her office not long after she was hired. We talked about a few school related things and then she told me to shut the door. She looked at me and said "tell me about this ghosthunting thing". I thought this was it. She was going to tell me it was not proper and that I needed to stop but instead she said " Because I think it is so cool that you do that. My daughter and I watch all those TV shows anout ghosts". Whew...that was close. LOL

So, no horsing around for me this weekend. I leave early on Friday and will return Sunday night. I'll let you know what we find or what explanations we are able to come up with for what people experience there.

Take care everyone and happy riding!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, sounds SO fun!! I'm into the whole ghost thing. I watch all those shows too! . I have an 'experience' I'll share when I am on a regular keyboard, and not my iPad.

Have FUN!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've had some "experiences" also. Have a great W/E, corgi, I'll be watching for your post. Sounds like you & Isabella have a great bond!

NM-sorry that happened to Jay-poor guy. At least you caught it before morning. Make that drink a double!

Went to the horse meeting-it was a good turn-out. There won't be a Dec. meeting, but a ride, short meeting, voting on next years' officers & a potluck Turkey dinner after the ride. It is in a community about an hour or so away, at a member couple's house.

We looked at the UTV that is available-DH is willing to trade in his old one & his dirt/street bike, which would help to make it more affordable-I would love to see the last of that bike! A part should be coming today for the old Polaris, then it will be ready for trade-in after we put a new battery in it (from TSC). So maybe this Saturday! 

I have to do some ground work w/my youngster-she needs to just see all the objects around here & be calm when being led through tight spaces w/shadows, etc. Some of her nervousness is most likely due to being in a new place.

This month is just going so fast! And next month will really be crazy. 

Happy horse time to all!


----------



## Roadyy

Alex, glad you got some rest and that Brad made a positive connection with #5. Hope it continues to grow in positive way.

Terry, glad everything went so well with the meeting and hopefully a positive direction towards your new position. I think your connection to the filly is a natural one in that situation where we root for the underdog or less fortunate.


Corgi, I have watched a couple of those episodes a few years ago. I don't watch those types or those shows like finding bigfoot. They seem so fake and set up that it doesn't seem realistic.


NM17, sounds like her hubby needs a ctj moment. Please film it for us to enjoy. lol


Ccg, good luck on the ground work and leanto hope to see some pics soon.

Been steady here at work and dark when I get home now that I'm back on 10 hours that sends me home at 5. The people we were leasing this house from had the property foreclosed on them. Freddie Mac bought the deed and sent us a letter with three options. 
..move in 30 days and receive a relocation voucher for $3000 7-10 business days after the place is considered satisfactory clean.

... move in 60 days for $2000 voucher with same stipulations.

...stay month to month with agreement of allowing potential buyers and realtors to come show the property until sold. The rent will be adjusted after seeking a fair market value. We must prove the ability to pay said amount monthly. 

If we choose to stay and then cannot afford the set rate then we will not receive anything to move. We have til Monday to give them proof we are a legitimate tenant and which chose we wish to seek.

Please pray or keep us in your thoughts as we try to find another place quickly to house us and our animals. I have a couple of places we are checking on and if they fall through then we can leave our horses where they are for a couple of months and stay with my cousin til we find something. So we aren't going to be out on the street or anything.


----------



## corgi

Rick, that is horrible. I am so sorry. Hopefully, you find a wonderful new place that will be perfect for your horses and your family and you can take advantage of the money the bank is offering you for moving costs. So frustrating I am sure. Did you have any idea the owners were going into foreclosure or did this just come from out of the blue?


----------



## Roadyy

Came from nowhere. I knew they were behind on the note, but was told our monthly payment was catching it up.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick: I just sent you a pm. &, prayers,prayers,prayers...........

Ladona: that is great, the ghost-hunter thing. I've got a couple of stories too (dang, girl, you should started this on Halloween lol!) to add to what is no doubt incoming from others. I've read, here & there, over the years, "explanations" of paranormal activity, which does happen & always has. I've come to think, in view of quantum physics, that an energy is in the bigger field is "picked up" in ours, by those who are sensitive to it or not, another "glitch" in "theories." One theory I read was the "ghost" is like a "photograph", but that doesn't explain being able to release that energy-whatever-it-is. I'm inclined to think we just plain don't know. I know I did it twice, years ago. Hmmmm..

Have to go type out grocery list for Chief, to get Mon nite after work, for PI on Tues. Will type out the menu for him, too, so he can email to the attendees. This one will be fun. Since this is my "late nite" (got off 2pm, not due in to work 'till 2pm tomorrow) I may send the menu to you'all later, just for fun.

Weekend approaching for most, hope all do fine, w/the busy-ness & the necessaries...& go hug your horse(s). Monday is being reforecast for bein' kinda nice, fingers crossed.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh Rick, that is awful news! I'm surprised they didn't offer you a price to buy it. Aren't you glad now you sold the horses when you did? DH is pushing to get the new UTV, so will be quite busy tomorrow. Got some feed in today, led Cha Cha around the buildings & obstacles, but it doesn't look like DH will be working on that roof for her for awhile-we'll see.

We will have a dice game at the neighbor's tomorrow-I'll make deviled eggs to take-2 other neighbors have birthdays-never a dull moment here!
Happy trails!


----------



## tjtalon

Lol, here's my PI Tues menu (will remind Chief via txt to go shopping for the perishables Monday after work; will txt him a reminder afternoon to go shopping,& this is will be my HorseMonday so had to give myself my own sticky note reminder[he already got the nonperishables already, w/my list TG]).

Pumpkin pie from Costco. From grocery store: 

muenster cheese (small block to cube up, giving Club crackers from home to add
berried cranberry sauce (have the coolest real silver tray & server spoon ..had to clean the darned thing...but it's purty.()
black olives
cashews
mandarin oranges in individual custard cups (mine, white ceramic, but, it works); will have a dish of cinnamon/sugar to add if desired, plus whipped cream for same
hot apple cider (activities director gave me recipe for small amount, & she has all ingredients on hand save for 1 orange; she offered to help me make it in early a.m.; saved by the REAL "Martha Stewart" of..u-know.
water w/lemon, coffee.

Whew. Is it Monday yet?


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl: if whenever you have time: can you send me your deviled egg recipe? Have in mind for the PI in January, & yours sounds good. Whenever, no hurry at all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh Roaddy, that is awful!! I'm sorry this is happening. My prayers are with you....and it puts things in Perspective.....my rants are small!:wink:

TJ, your menu is interesting. Funny how regions prepare different things for events. Our aunt is from CO and when she is here and prepares meals, it's not at all what we here would prepare. Not that there is anything wrong with it....just different.. You guys tend to be more 'healthy' than we are! :wink:

Speaking of healthy...or not....this morning I was still feeling A bit:-x:-x:-x amend as I walked down the hall, in. Y mind I kept saying...I need a donut.....I need a donut.:lol: I walk into our little room which houses the copier, fridge, microwave.....and there sat....DONUTS! :happydance: I started giggling, and said...there is a GOD, and he listened!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, I posted unexpectedly, and had to finish....but I ran out of time, so here the continuation......


:happydance: I started giggling, and said...there is a GOD, and he listened!:rofl: my colleague is looking at me very strangly as I am laughing at myself and how happy I was to see donuts! Ahhhh, the little things that being joy to my life!!:wink:

Well I made it thru my commitment at school tonight! Another thing OFF my plate before thanksgiving!!! A long day, but it went OK.

Looking at the weather I need to ride tomorrow and Saturday. DH was like, you spent 12 hours at school today, leave on time and RIDE! I think I will! Just the thought gives me A lift.. I didn't even get to the barn tonigh.:shock:

Oh, TJ, Gouda is one of my favorite cheeses! Learned a lot about cheeses from my coauthors wife...she is Australian....as if that makes a cheese connsouir. Lol



Funny....if ghost aren't real, why did three, no four of us mention we've had 'experiences'? Hmmmm. Makes you wonder?????

Ok, that's it on my end!

Have a good night all.


----------



## Roadyy

Got off work yesterday and met wife and daughter at the church to watch our youth group practice their puppet show they are doing for the Christmas play. I get so much joy out of watching those kids being active in the church. I'm glad we have a program that is built on keeping them interested in learning.


Went out to feed the boys late after getting back from church and found Trusty and Little Man laying in the strown hay around the ring and Doc pulling hay out and dumping it over the top of both of them. Ofcourse they get up and follow the truck to the barn as they know when the truck comes in the pasture there is feed in the bed. lol 
Me and Amber brushed them down while they ate then just hung out a bit before heading back to the house. It was a good afternoon.

We have rain coming in for the next couple of days and it started on the way to work this morning. I'm taking tomorrow off to head over to Fort Walton Beach for a tour of the Wyndham Hotel for their time share presentation. We are getting 4 round trip airline tickets for it as gifts. I think I may have mentioned it before, but its tomorrow then we have to drive back across Panama City to the town on the other side where we are meeting a group from church to watch the sunset with a bonfire on the beach. I'll take pics and post them up for y'all.


----------



## Stan

Rick sorry about the news from the owner and having to move and you have put time into the property cleaning it fencing. Its tims like this that focus our thoughts and actions. 
In my early twenties I was renting and the landlord allowed me to have a dog (boxer named trampus) Not long after I got the pup he told me he was selling. That placed me in an awarked position as most land lords don't allow pets. I was a contract floorsander at the time and one of the large contracts the company I contracted to did the homes of one of NZ largest group home builders.

_ I was farmilier with the style and quality of the homes so in order to keep my pup i fronted up to the company and brought one of their homes. The company concerned was Universal Homes and owned by Bill Sabritzki he was a very reliougous man and well known in the religious circles as an evangilest. Long story short. His company also sorted the financing so it was a one stop shop. Remembering I was sanding the floors of his finished homes for another company but while I was signing the purchase documents and loan offers I, tongue in cheek, mentioned now all I had to do was pay the mortgage. With that he enquired what I did and for who, I also told him I was the one that finished his homes on Aucklands North shore where I lived and had brought one of his homes._

_We parted company and I headed back to the flat. I secured a further three months tenency, that was how long the home would take to build._

_That evening the phone rang and on the other end was the supervisor for the North Shore devision of Universal Homes. He informed me where the next group of houses that needed their floors finished where and that he had been instructed by Bill Sabritzki that I now had the contract for all of their homes built on Aucklands north shore. That sat me down it did, I had just been handed enought work, 7 plus houses a week to provide the bread and butter for my business, the jam and cream came a little later._

_In one day I had met Bill Sabritzki, brought a home for me and my pup, and landed a contract that started me working for myself for the next 30 years. Talk about being looked after._

_I guess what I am saying sometimes adversity makes us take action that leads us to another chapter in life all because I would not get rid of the Pup Trampus. I brought my first home so I could keep a dog._

_Now talking about dogs that big 1100 pound one in the paddock Bugs, has been playing up. We have shod him and he was fidgety. Tonight I tried to ride him, he is wide eyed and stroppy, musles bunched up like a spring and tried to buck and refuse. I stayed on for 10 minutes untill I had some small amount of control then dismounted. he was pushy I think he is getting too much spring grass and not enough riding. To add insult to injury I took off his saddle and gave him a shower. That upset him as well. Not sure what is going to happen on Saturday but I plan to arrive at the trek very early and tie him up for an hour or so to let him settle, I'm to old to have to fight a horse that is suffering from a sugar rush. I may not get to ride but I will catch him._

_TJ this is how I catch Bugs when he is in a mood see never to old._









Nickers I have a ghost story to tell, and will, if I survive Saturdays trek.

Spelling mistakes belong to me and I take a dim view of them being copied:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Stan! After I figure out how to handle reins, & start straightaway on horse wrassling...!


----------



## Cacowgirl

tj-I often don't even use a recipe for my deviled eggs, but it had been awhile, so I used this for my base-from a Reader's Digest book-for each (large) yolk-add 1.5 teaspoons of one of the following-mayo, sour cream, French dressing, or softened butter ( used a combo of mayo & s. cream)Blend to a smooth paste. Season w/salt, pepper, dry or prepared mustard. If you prefer spicier eggs-add 1 or more of the following-curry powder, Worst. sauce, cayenne or hot pepper sauce. I always add some dill relish! I like a dash of W. Sauce, & hot sauce-I like spicy. fill your egg shells & sprinkle w/regular or smoked paprika. This gives lots of variations, so you can make it a bit different each time. They go like hot cakes! Take your time & make it pretty!

We are going to my BIL's for T-day-I have been asked to bring rolls/bread. So I will be utilizing the "dough" function of my breadmaker-a first for me. Probably use my go-to honey-whole wheat, & I have to find out how many are coming. At least 6 adults, but her daughter sometimes comes so that will be 1 or 2 more & her kid-lets.

I will miss our community party-Wah! Wah!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, CCG! Will put that in my ideas folder..


----------



## Celeste

I like sweet pickle relish in my deviled eggs.


----------



## Roadyy

Well we might have some good news. One of the ladies from the homeschool coop group told my wife about a home that is for sale by owner up by her. She lives on a road that runs along the Ecofina Creek Water Management are I have mentioned a few times. It is full of miles and miles of trails for walking and horses so we may ride out this evening to look at it and many others she said were out that way. It is a further drive than I have now by at least 10 miles, but would be worth it in the long run to me.

They said the property isn't fenced in so I would have to take care of that before taking the horses out there and set up shelter.

I'll keep you updated on how things are going.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, that sounds nice Rick-hope you find a place you really like!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Got a ride in tonight. . Found Jay to be a bit gimpy. Guessing it's bc he was recently shod and barefoot. Buted both of them and will ride Rainn tomorrow. 

Feels good to know...I can sleep in tomorrow!!! Can't remember the last time.:wink:

Roaddy, glad things may work put. I agree with Stan, things happen for a reason, often we never know why.

DH took himself to the ER today..:shock: apparently has been having heart palpitations for the last couple weeks....and has t told me:evil:. His labs came back normal....,but we will be careful. Our ER isn't always accurate!:-|. 

I am also known for my deviled eggs!. Will share my recipe too! Different regions....different recipes.

Talk later.


----------



## Koolio

Just a quick hello and wishing everyone a fantastic weekend. My son and I just got back to my parents house in AZ from San Diego. We had a fantastic week with my parents visiting Sea World, walking the beach and going to the San Diego Zoo. The zoo was fantastic! Tomorrow evening we fly back home, where DH tells me it is snowing again. 
The end of vacations are always so bitter-sweet. I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, seeing my daughter and giving all the critters (big and small) a good scratch and a few treats. Unfortunately, DH flies out on a business trip tomorrow morning, so I will miss him for another week :-(. And then there is work... We get in during the wee hours of Sunday morning which gives me exactly one day to catch up on my marking, lesson planning and to do laundry, buy groceries, plow the driveway and clean up in preparation for the work week. Hopefully all goes well and everyone heads back to school rested with a good attitude and ready to learn.


----------



## Stan

I am not known for my deviled eggs nor for my ride on Saturday.

I caught him early this morning, he walked away when he saw me coming. Bugs was wide eyed and jumpy. he tokk about 5 minutes to get into the float. I decided I would not ride him he has a look about him but I went out the the area the trek was then towed the float around for a couple of hours just to get him back into being used to it.

Brought him home and set him free. At 3.30 this afternoon I decided to tie him up and teach him some patients well I walked into the paddock and he ran away, he has never done that before. I did catch him and as I wright he is tied up learning to wait quietly. Ill let him go about 8pm.

Tomorrow I was going to the ranch horse club for a games day and ride however with his attitude I will still go, but leave him tied up when I get there. Its a two hour drive each way so he will be getting some trailer time as well. And just too p----- him off, Ill shower him as well. He does not like that much. I carry 80 litres of water and an electric pump on the float just for washing horses and humans.

I've had him 10 months, and what is happening he is now, trying to be the boss, so I'm going to have some work ahead of me, ground work and long lengths of time tied so he learns patients and maybe a stint on his back. Bugs is about to get an attitude adjustment. I brought him to ride not to shovel feed into. I'm going to have to limit his grass as well, and reduce some of the sugar in his system.

I don't need to battle a horse but the ride I really want to be on is only two weeks away. Darn horse. But they all go through it

Cheers all and good luck house hunting Rick.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-in before have to go to bed..

Rick, hope you had good luck on home search tonight. Have crossed all fingers & toes twice for an ASAP best-place scenario ('course, all that crossing has made it weird to write/type/drive/put on mascara, but whatever, it's worth it).

Nicker, glad you got to ride tonight!....sure hope your DH is okay...way ok.
Post your deviled egg recipe when you can, & your "ghost story"!

Stan, I guess I have a good idea of how you caught Bugs then , from your recent picture...!

BTW, one of you'all a few pages back (& I apologise for not remembering who) said that I "got it bad" (horse fever), since happy to be around them if only to muck. True. Know what else? I have a little brass bowl I keep on my table for my earrings & watch; it also contains a horse cookie( no, a real cookie, not a poo-cookie). Beside my door that goes outside, on a hook where I hang my keys, I have an old martingale hanging, w/a small pic of a half-moon filled w/stars & the saying"It is never easy reaching for dreams, but those who reach walk in stardust". Adjacent is pics of Addie,Bailey & Tommy. This is what I can see when I go out the door. So: another topic, to add to deviled eggs & ghosts: what are the things you'all have around as reminders, to keep in touch when you can't touch 'em?!


----------



## AlexS

As I was reading, I was thinking what terrible news Rick - as I read more, I am excited. I hope the new place is all that you want it to be, and that it's possible for you. 

Stan, that's so cool that the business owner saw something in you and gave you that opportunity, way back when in the day. LOL. 


I don't remember if I told you all or not, but on Tues, I was told that the new kid would be moving out next Tues. He ran away from his last foster home, and she's only about a 20 min drive from me. They feared he would run away from me too, so wanted to move him to the other office that's miles away. 

I put up a fight, and was successful, he is staying with me. And what's adorable, is that the kid is really happy about that. He says he wants to be with me, as he can see that I get on kids but only when they deserve it. I said, yes that's right, this is my house, my life, and my stress levels and I don't need to live in massive stress. He was shocked that I viewed it this way. 
He's a keeper. Not saying he's going to be perfect, or easy, but I like his attitude. 

He's having a hell of a time not calling me Miss Alex though, every time I tell him that it's just Alex. I hate being called Miss Alex, and I think it's the product of stupid people, who think it's respectful. Well a kid could easily say F you Miss Alex, is that respectful? To me kids show respect with how they behave, and I don't need to force them to call me something that's just dumb.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Ahhh, I slept in til around 7:00, late for me. Sent DH off to work, and now enjoying coffee, horse shopping catalogs, And HF back in bed!, hahaha. Sun is shining, and to be in the 50s, so looking forward to some saddle time.

My doggie needs a little exercise too, so I think I will take Jay out intot the beck field for a short easy ride since he was tender last night. He was fine on the black top and fields, but if he even stepped on a teeny tiny pebble he was ouchy. I don't know if the farrier cuts him too short some times or what.....this happened before. What do you guys think. He really didn't take too much off, so I don't think it's the angle, or could a little go a long way? Thoughts please.

I'm still treat occasionally for thrush....hard to do when it's REALLY muddy here. Farrier says it's not so much the mud as dirty bedding. I try to keep my stalls really clean so he doesn't have to stand in manure and urine.

Anyway, hoping to take Rainn for a longer jaunt.

Here is my deviled egg recipe. It's always requested for thanksgiving. I double this recipe.....
6 hard boiled eggs
1/4 C mayo
1 tsp Dijon mustard ( this is the key to the flavor....Dijon)
1tsp vinegar(cidar)

I play with the mustard and vinegar...I tend to like mine tangy, so I add more of each as I mix. I sprinkle with paprika at the end to make them pretty.

We started monthly breakfast again for the faculty this year. Hoping to bring more morale and fun into the building. Someone brought warmed fruit. It just appeared to be fruit cocktail and sme other things in a rum based juice. She warmed it in the crockpot. I asked for the recipe, so I will share! Really tasty and easy!!!!

Did I mention it feels good to be relaxed?:wink::lol:

Koolio, good to hear from you and happy to hear your trip was fun! Hoping I get a chance to make it to CA someday. Bucket list!!

TJ, I fill my house with actual photos of my pets. We have a room just dedicated to the dog, and my Living room is all horsey. It may sound gawdy, but I think it's done tastefully. On the walls I just recently enlarged a really pretty pic of Rainn and Maggie and matted it and hung it by the fireplace. By the frame I hung two of jays shoes,. We had the dog professionally photographed twice, and her pics are up, and I had a photo of myself riding into the ocean in st. Croix enlarged, matted and framed on the wall too. All really good memeries!

CACG, you mentioned ****** a ways back....I just recently looked intot them. Wow! Pretty! I think I may have to ask for a nice pair for my bday!!! Wear them in spring!! 

Oh those thermal gloves I bought for the ride are really warm, but are hard to take off. I hate when gloves stick to your hands and pull the lining.....I found a way to take them off so that doesn't happen, but if you need to rip,them off in a hurry....the lining bunches up.:-|. I have a pair of riding mittens since I was a teenager. I prefer those....I think I could use a newer pair...only a mere 24 years old:rofl: I found a pair at the tack store...will ask for Christmas. 

Speaking of Christmas we are talking about a new laptop. Mine is archaic and slow. If we write a new book and DH likes to watch out niece play basketball live...we need an upgrade. Anyone recently buy one? I love my dell, so thinking of just getting another.....

Ok, better get Rollin here.

Hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend!! Ride safe!


----------



## Celeste

I am having real good luck with my Toshiba laptop.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- similar recipes-deviled eggs are pretty easy-just time consuming-sometimes those shells are so hard to get off! The party was great last night, Dh says as soon as I sat down (after putting on my PJ's) I was out like a light. didn't take any drinks there, either-just tired. Today we will go back to the dealer's-as it's a cook-out day for them & we can look at accessories, but we'll probably buy a lot of things elsewhere-much cheaper!

Koolio-sounds like a great vacation-sorry you won't see your DH for awhile. Hope your (home) weather is not too cold for awhile!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oops, hit the post button too soon. Anyway DH is now happy w/playing w/the new Polaris & I am so happy the dirt bike is gone. Weather is gloomy today,so nice for fire-side sitting & reading a good book. If it gets warm enough I want to do some ground work w/the youngster. It looks like she has a "nick" out of one of her front teeth & I have seen a couple of wads near her feed bucket, so will trying soaking her feed a bit to see if that helps her.

Happy Trails!


----------



## NickerMaker71

To make peeling eggs easier.....buy and let them sit for a good two weeks in fridge before boiling. (Yes, it's safe...eggs last forever...I worked in an egg plant as a kid)

OR, there is a contraption, found at le gourmet chef where you,poke a small hole into the bottom of an egg prior or boiling. The shells come off really easy! (I love kitchens gadgets,)


----------



## Stan

peeling eggs you could try getting the chooks to lay them without shells and miss Alex would agree with that helps to keep the stres levels down. Just joking.

Last post I was keeping Bugs tied to teach him patience. Went out to check him last night and he was not where I tied him. The gremlins had let him go, he was walking around having a munch on every thing he could find.
Well its 7-15 am Sunday and time to load him for another day of travel and teaching. SWMBO commented on his attitude last night and said his behaviour had been a little off over the past week. Thats all we have said to each other for the past 3-4 weeks.:shock: Time to get a new SWMBO.:wink: Nah just buy another horse.:lol:


----------



## AlexS

Nicker, can you post pics of the feet? Hard to say without being able to see them. Is it possible that he has a bit of thrush, if you are thinking the feet look ok? 

Laugh Stan, Bugs is a brat - how did he get loose?


----------



## Sibyl

Hello to everybody,
I just stop by to say that I am sorry for Rick. I hope you can find a better place (or at least a good one) soon. 
I also wanted to thank all those who provided some variation on the deviled eggs recipe. I love them.
Your day just begun while mine is done.


----------



## corgi

Checking in from our 2 night paranormal investigation of St. Albans Sanitorium. Last night we concentrated on finding the "hot spots" of activity thoughout the building. This afternoon we set up cameras in those locations. Later this evening, we will be streaming live footage from those cameras and have a chat room open so you can check out the videos and let us know if you see anything that we miss while we are running around in the dark trying to get Casper to play. Paranormal investigating from the safety of your own home! LOL
Hopefully the technology will work for us and everything goes as planned. We should be going live around 8 or 9 tonight Eastern standard time.. If you want to check it out, go to:
No Active Meeting - AnyMeeting | Free Web Conferencing, Webcast and Meeting Service

On another note....i passed a horse trailer for sale on the way down here yesterday. Definitely stopping by on the way home tomorrow to take a look. 

Your bone-tired, cold, investigation exhausted, horse friend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all,

Had a nice day today. Relaxing.

Alex, pics of bottom of feet? It just seems to be that right front, the one I had xrayed. He rode fine this after noon, but of course, it was in the soft ground of our back fields....he could have a bit of thrush. Some one said that little pockets of thrush can be opened up each time he is shod. Have you heard of that? I asked the farrier how his feet looked, and he said OK, so....

So I did ride. Note to self....I have to bute Rainn at least 24 hours in advance. She got gimpy on me half way through. Glad I turned back. :-|. I could tell she wasnt right.

Then got Jay out and rode out back. I did this so my dog could run along side. She needs the exercise, and enjoys it. He rode well. It was warm. I was riding along and decided to go a bit into the woods....the part that is 'ours' and not where I have been 'banned' from.....:evil: then I turned around and BOOM! There sits an Amishman in a tree!!!:shock::lol::lol: Our neighbor hunts back on our property....just didn't expect him sitting up in a tree right then!! Scared the BEEP our of me...then I felt bad....I was possibly scaring his deer away! :lol: so off we went, what else could I do? Lol

That's about my day...

Corgi, will try to check out your site. 

Back to Jay....he rides so 'careful'. That's the best way to describe him...slow and cautious...I am note sure if he's lazy, or just looking to be safe.:lol: but he is fun to ride. Funny how horses ride so different. I never realize it until I ride them back to back. They both go wherever I ask, but rain is always with her ears up. Jay, he has his ears back....I don't know if he's totoally paying attrition to me or what...still trying to figure him out!

Stan....you better jump on that horse and kick a little tookous!! Lol. My dad used to give the 'silent treatments' . Three months was the longest we (mom and I) went without being talked to. He didn't speak to me bc, she and I were so close....he would just generally go to bed once he got home from work. Not a word. Stressful....:? Go riding...:wink:

Here's me and my Jay. No makeup on weekends...sorry folks! :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, I haven't posted in a while. It is hunting season. Busy time of year for this house. I am still on the saddle hunt. Here is my problem. I don't own the horse I ride. The owner has an all purpose saddle that she said I could ride in but it's too small for me and since I'm just playing around, I'd really like a western saddle for comfort and stickability! My old close contact saddle is really flat and doesn't offer the security that I am looking for these days. So I have been scoring craigslist but what if I buy a saddle and it fits me but not the horse? How would I know until I get the chance to put it on her? 

It's funny, I've ridden most of my life. Now that I am older and getting back into riding, I feel like a complete beginner! The know how is still there, but the muscle memory and balance must have left with that skinny toned rider girl I used to be LOL.

Best part of my day? I stopped at the barn on my way home from my hunting blind, just long enough to kiss my girl and remember what happiness smells like!


----------



## Stan

AlexS said:


> Nicker, can you post pics of the feet? Hard to say without being able to see them. Is it possible that he has a bit of thrush, if you are thinking the feet look ok?
> 
> Laugh Stan, Bugs is a brat - how did he get loose?


Mouthing the rope he has managed to undo it. 

This morning was a problem he was refusing to load. I don't know what has got into him it has to be the sugar or the rye grass. He managed to get out of my hands this morning and took off up the drive. I was not conserned as the gate was closed but then I heard the hooves on gravel. SWMBO had left the gate open when she came in last night. Since he had run away from me I asked her for help rounding him up off the road as I thought he would run from me again. 

He was standing in the mddle of the road stressed and confused I called to him and he walked up to me and allowed me to walk him back. The feel good moment did not last as soon as he was back in the padock the *** ----- returned so no ride again today. it seems I'm not the only one having issues with there horses I ran into a friend whos also having issues with her horse it is also spooked out and wont load.

Nickers I have left the door partly open but I am waiting for answers to a question, she can come in any time she wants.

Ladona
Ghosts
Not long after we moved into this property and completed an extension which gave us a larger lounge, but one could still see into the kitchen area. I used to see out of the corner of my eye a shadow pass through the dinning area, into the kitchen, and gone. This was quite regular, also late in the night I could hear voices which gave the impression of being in a padock 40 metres from the bedroom.

I could not make out what was being said. The nearest house is out the front and 300 yards away which is also on the oppersite side to our rooms.

One evening I mentioned it to SWMBO and she too had had a similar experence with the shaddow in the kitchen and the voices, to the extent she thought someone was in the house and went and had a look.

Two people both experiencing the same thing for years but not saying anything to each other. I have not seen what ever it was for a while but then I don't look for it as I figered no harm has come. Perhaps its giving Bugs a hard time at the moment. Could explain his changed attitude.:shock::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all, if you get a chance, click on Ladonna's link. It's cool being there real,time,


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan...sounds like bugs has spring fever!:wink: good luck with the ******! How bout some ground work to,show him who's boss? Lol

Careful, that door may kick ya in the .....:shock::wink:

Ghost stories...will share mine soon. Not too scary, but might be as scary as seeing an Amishman sitting high up in a tree looking down at me!!!shock::lol: geez!


----------



## Koolio

Waiting at the PHX airport to go home but our flight is delayed, which means we won't arrive back in the Great White North until well after midnight. Then, it's through customs, find the car and drive the 75 km trip (about 45 miles) home. It doesn't sound so bad except that it has been blizzarding since early this morning and any travel on the roads is NOT recommended. Even tow trucks are on a "no tow" order because the highway is so slippery. And to think I just changed out of my flip flops. While I'm looking forward to being home, I am not looking forward to getting home, especially in the middle of the night on terrible roads. On the up side, traffic should be light and hopefully the snow is starting to pack enough to provide a little grip for the wheels. I am really hoping the trip home goes well...


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up; (we're getting more active again, more to catch up on!)

Alex, I'm glad you insisted on keeping your new kid. Sure sounds like he's already attached.

Ladona, I'll share my ghost stories soon, but maybe not tonite. Haven't looked @ your webcast yet..

HappyPlace, good to hear from you! If it helps: when I put my English saddle up for sale on Craig's List, between 2-3 emails from the interested party (a father [firefighter, so trusted the contact] for his 11 y/o daughter), took the time & gas to meet the family @ the stable they go to in Golden, so that they could have a saddle-fitting person (a relative who is a trainer) try out the saddle w/both the horse & the young lady. So, it was all up in the air for the sale, until the expert gave the word that the saddle was good for both. Since you're the buyer, you might arrange for that same sort of check-it-out thing, w/you & your horse @ the same time. If the seller really wants to sell, he/she will be willing to "meet halfway" & make sure it works. My buyer made that request of me, & I was more than willing to comply (I mean, I wanted the $$ & didn't need the saddle, but what was most important was the proper fit for horse & rider). Hope this helps.

Nicker, I love the pic of you & Jay! He sounds wonderful. & I've tucked your deviled egg recipe into my file (that PI thing will get deviled eggs this spring, you betcha').

Relieved this is my "Friday Night". Was a bit of a difficult day. Really wanted a laid-back day for a change, & although it wasn't terribly busy.....a D.O.A. (which is hard when the friends are present) & a CVA ER tilted the day askance. (& I've kept an eye on the "DOA" ever since starting to work @ ***; little,skinny, tortured-looking VietNam war vet. He'd sit on the bench outside his bldg everyday. I'd drive by & eyeball him, was sure one day I'd find him toppled over; but each time he'd look up @ the patrol car, so knew he hadn't crashed. A friend found him this morning in his apt. I always wondered if he had been a POW...he had that look; ill w/God knows what anyway, but hard to explain. Imagine a horse that's been tortured I guess, the "look" would be the same. Well...glad he went "Home").

Had to express that, thank you for listening.

Tomorrow I have all my home chores to get done, plus revamping my already-crowded "Martha Stewart" notebook for the PI-CE stuff @ work. Plus, get started on a new project to build, to help me w/rein-hands control (more on that when it gets going). Monday is predicted nice-ish weather, chilly maybe, some clouds maybe..but then the forecast changes every other day, so will go w/what comes.

Stan, I have a co-worker who has stopped talking to me, but this guy is our problem child, & stops talking to people just before he throws them under the bus, so guess I'm next. Uncomfortable, but him not talking is a relief, & I just figure if he can't say what's bothering him, that's his problem. But, that's no help to you, since yours is a different situation. Well...work on Bug's problem I guess, & the bugs w/the other problem will work themselves out. Sorry that you have a lot bugging you right now...have I attempted enough lame bug jokes yet?

Will talk to you'all again on Monday.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Tracey, I got caught up in my post, apologies, but wanted to say...get home safe!!! (I jot notes on where I want to comment, & yours got scribbled on top of another...oooops).. Tell us you got home ok.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona,will try my ghost stories, since a up late (partially worked on my project):

1. long time ago, (I was 20-ish, New Mexico) cold/nasty feeling in bathroom, esp @ mirror. Kept feeling a woman slicing her throat. Couldn't take it anymore, & somehow thru my own intuition figured how to release the energy. However it happened, how "well" I did, it worked. A saddish feeling,however,remained. Don't know if it was my energy or hers.

2. Sometime when I was late 20s, was in a house (Oregon) that had a cold freezy thing in one corner. Very uncomfortable. Never did anything w/that, as was in a bad space myself; when I went to the kitchen, I just requested something like "I need to be here now", & the cold dissipated. We kinda shared the space. "It" backed off when I was in the kitchen, then dominated a cold corner otherwise, esp @ night.

3. In my early 30s, lived in an old house (Denver)/ my boyfriend. It was his father's house. I'd heard/felt some odd things, & the father (who I loved dearly [ditched the abusive boyfriend after [long story not to be told]). He said a contractor when the house was being built (Victorian Era) had died in a horrible accident in a fall from the roof. Father said he'd long lived w/the sound of chairs being moved around.

I'd heard the scraping of the kitchen chairs, when no one was home, when I was in the basement, directly below, doing laundry (on a hand-crank machine, believe it or not...came to Denver & was in 1930..) I didn't want to believe father's stories, but there it was. Scared me, but got used to it after a few months. It was the House Ghost, & that was the way it was.

Then one night, when the lovely (not) boyfriend wasn't home, I was awakened (our area was in the attic rooms) by the feeling of someone by the bed. I looked over, & saw a dark, crouched shape. I raised up, & the shape crouched lower, its arms over it's head. I was scared s...less, but the shape seemed more frightened than I was. Somehow I gathered the guts to tell it "It's ok now, you can go home, you don't have to be here anymore, go to the light, you can see it, it's ok, just GO"...that's the gist of what I said anyway, it was a long time ago. The shape disappeared. I never said anything to anyone. Father mentioned a few months later that the chair-scraping had stopped & said something like "guess he got tired of being around". 

End of ghost stories, haven't been visited since.


----------



## Sibyl

Happy Place said:


> It's funny, I've ridden most of my life. Now that I am older and getting back into riding, I feel like a complete beginner! The know how is still there, but the muscle memory and balance must have left with that skinny toned rider girl I used to be LOL.


I feel like that every time I quit riding of a couple of weeks! :lol: The good thing is that now I appreciate much more the patience of my horses than before. I also appreciate Vicky, my little sorrel mare because I get up on her even when I am stiff and have trouble reaching the stirrup to pull me in the saddle. Oh, how much I appreciate small horses now! I'm no longer looking for hunter types...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Sunday! Raining here, not sure how much saddle time I'll see.:-(

Had to share this tho,

Have a good restful day. Hey corgi, bowed the night go? I fell asleep.....of course!:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Home sweet home! We made it safe and sound, despite icy roads, and my son going through 3 barf bags on the airplane. The poor kid gets sick when he's stressed or overtired. Here is the view out the front door this morning.










No car tracks from last night, but it has stopped snowing. It looks like we have at least a foot of new snow. Once I savor the last few gulps of my coffee, it's out to to feed the ponies and plow the driveway. I am not sure I have acclimatized yet though! Talk about baptism by blizzard!

I hope everyone has a great day today. I will be catching up and getting ready for the week, but also hope to slip in a few naps with my faithful dog (who hasn't left my side since I got home at 2:30 am). I have a could of ghost stories to share as well, but not until chores are done.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I felt a little paranormal or is that abnormal today, anyway I will share.

Cleaning the house.








Supervise young children while watching the tele.








Exorcise your demons well.








Things can get out of hand!








At my house we don't like dolls.








Not paranormal but a lot of misery. Poor James!








Hello all: I have mostly been lurking and handing out likes and reading all the posts.
Worked a few weekends, completed a run-in for the horses.
I am hoping for 1 more horse camping weekend this month.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Arrrgggg, I just told my whole ghost story.....and poof....gone!:evil:

Well the attached. Pic is where I felt the 'feeling' of something now being right. I'll retell later.:?

Did get a ride in....watch the weather closely to see when I would get a break in the rain to ride.:lol: you can see by the photo that we've had a lot of rain and more on the way.

I rode Rainn since she was on her 24 hour cycle of bute. She rode well. Jay was too wet, and not happy to be left behind.

Looks like I'll have to be more diligent with his feet again. Things were looking good, but with this weather, two of his feet stink of thrush....:-(. Oh well, I know it is a life long thing. Thank gosh he is so tolerant of my Pickng his feet.. I bought a headlamp at Walmart to night so I could see what I was doing better. It really helped!!

MR, too funny! I love that movie misery, sick! huh?:wink:

Koolio, happy to hear you are safe and sound.


----------



## NickerMaker71

How cute is this face?:lol:

Rainn is a ******! I had her in the stall to saddle her, pulled the door shut to do something else, when I heard Jay whinny....couldn't figure out why until I saw zebra stripes inside the barn! (This is NOT the horse area!). The little ******, pushed her door open and headed to the hay area...saddle and all, :lol::lol: I yelled...RAINN! She turned around and ran back out to her stall. Hahaha. She's become quite an escape artist! Keeps me on my toes!:lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

I found a home for 5 kitties from my daughter's rescue group! They went to a lovely farm that has chickens and goats and pigs and a big dog that loves and protects kitties. I was afraid that we would never place these babies because they were just plain tabby cats with no particular fancy stuff about them. Most people want fluffy cats with exotic colors.


----------



## Stan

No real progress with Bugs. He is in the jenny craig paddock but it does have some grass. We think he has a good dose of sugar and also toxins from the rye grass.

Months of no grass and then this. I can't win and I should have known it would come as its spring grass and I know what it does if to much is eaten. I feel at times I am destened just to feed this 1200 pound pet.

He seemed a little quieter this afternoon but I'm pumping in magnesium, and a toxin binder. Plus I have to cut his food intake and get him hungry enough to eat hay. Tomorrow afternoon I'll give him a shot on a line, Thats if I can catch him just to see if he will respond to me in a positive manner. He did walk up to me this afternoon and was relaxed, no head flicking so thats a positive.

The gods must be mad at me. My horse won't talk to me, and nor will SWMBO. I'll make the first move with the horse. Wish me luck with the horse, Humans can sort them selves, but the horse relys on us for solutions when not in top form.

Cheers all

Where is Rick and Miss Alex


----------



## AlexS

As I was catching up, many of you updated posts. 

Koolio, I hope you made it home safely. Sounds like a terrible journey home. - update, I am glad you made it back safely, and holy snow fall. 

Stan, is it possible that Bugs knows every time you see her that she's going to be working? If so, can you add in some extra time? Update - any chance of using a grazing muzzle for half the day? 

Happy Place, buying used is risky. Take a measurement form your old saddle and go with that - and then buy at a price you know you can resell if it doesn't fit. Just about all the tack I own I bought used, as I don't have the income for new. And I resold a bunch. As long as you are not in love and so over spending, you should be able to resell it.

Nicker, glad you figured out it's thrush, easy to treat and easier than finding a new farrier. 


The new kid is great. He bought gummy bears when we stopped at the gas station tonight to get milk on the way home. A while later, I asked for orange ones, but they were all gone, so I took a few of his yellow ones instead. After that, he picked out his gummy bears and left me all the yellow ones. He passed me the bag of just yellow ones left, I took a few and returned the bag. 

He's no angel, in fact he had a disagreement with a kid this morning, and that kids shoes were outside as he stepped in dog poo. New kid dragged that kids shoes through more poop, said nothing, and left them outside. In fact he is still denying it, but I know it's him. 

So he's doing right with me, but taking a crap on the other kids. Pondering that issue, as it's a new one. Obviously he will clean up the shoes but how to deal with it on a bigger issue is what needs some thought. 

My thumb isn't healing well. I put these pics on FB last night, don't remember if I posted them here too. I don't think I did. It's been 5 weeks, and I need to admit I was wrong and go see a Dr. The broken thumb is the gross, yellow and larger one.


----------



## Stan

Alex i walked into his paddocka couple of hrs ago with a lead rope and halter He did not run he turned too then thought better of it and walked up to me. So that is an improvment. I did not use the halter rather gave voice commands for him to walk along side me. He did respond but over walked when told to halt. I walked away from him by 20 yeards and he broke into a trot to catch and stopped right by my side. I'm very pleased with that he is coming under comtrol again.

Fat, he has balloned out and looks bad so I have fenced the Jenny craig paddock in half. Mowed and raked up the grass, and tomorrow morning in he goes with some hard feed laced with toxen binder and hay. With luck if he keeps on settling I'll get a ride on Saturday. My horse back that will be a great birthday present. I'll take a photo and we can see who has the fatest horse.

You finger looks painfull take care of it. Is the brusing only beginning to come out 

Nickers must be the Poof that is stealing your posts. weird NZ humour 

Cheers all

I have just been informed some friends have invited us for dinner tomorrow night and SWMBO has accepted without consultation with me. Looks like I'll have to talk to her now.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

I got a shot of one foot....couldn't hold the foot and camera for the others....this is a front foot that has an Oder. NOT the one he sometimes favors. Am I missing something? Could he just be tender bc he was just shod and not used to being barefoot? I remember over the summer he was gimpy right after being shod.....makes me think it's that... Butwhy? Angle? My farrier is supposed to be the best in the area....I'm starting to fret again!:-(. Although he rode fine Saturday, in the mud mind you....no hard ground. Ugh! I wish I knew more about feet!!


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I got a shot of one foot....couldn't hold the foot and camera for the others....this is a front foot that has an Oder. NOT the one he sometimes favors. Am I missing something? Could he just be tender bc he was just shod and not used to being barefoot? I remember over the summer he was gimpy right after being shod.....makes me think it's that... Butwhy? Angle? My farrier is supposed to be the best in the area....I'm starting to fret again!:-(. Although he rode fine Saturday, in the mud mind you....no hard ground. Ugh! I wish I knew more about feet!!


I would try the shoes and see if that straightens him out. He may just be tender.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, a lot of posts made over the weekend since I left on Friday.

See some delicious deviled egg recipes, thumbnails, gifts, attitudes, spooks, trips, death and safe arrivals.

Glad everyone is doing well. I didn't make it to the tour we had planned to attend Saturday due to reading the fine print to find the airline tickets can't be used during Christmas so they would be useless as we were going to give them to our son and his wife to come visit. Instead we stopped off at Gulf World on the beach for some sea life entertainment. My wife and kids have all been multiple times through field trips with the home school group, but I have never been. The crowds were non-existent due to the season so getting around to all the different shows was easy and quick.

My 13 yr old daughter had tried to get picked for the volunteer every time they visited and never got picked. Well, Saturday she got picked for three different shows as the volunteer and that made it worth the cost of admission to see her face lit up.


Here are a few pics from the shows..




































For the house hunt. We went and talked to a guy about a house we initially wanted when we ended up with where we are now. The house is still available and the owner is super excited that we are looking to take it. It is 2260sqft, 3/2 on 5 acres in town. I am not thrilled about being in town, but this is a great set up. The house needs some serious TLC due to the last tenants(we are lease option purchase on it if it goes through) and all the carpet is pulled as well as one of the bedrooms needing holes in the walls fixed.
It is annexed as city, but because of it's location off the beaten path I am going to set up the back part of the property for the horses anyways. Shhhhh. I contacted the broker for the house we are moving out of and hoping to get the choice changed to 30 days $3000 instead of 60 days $2000 cash for keys. 

Here is a link to the CL ad on the house, btw I'm getting it for less than the posted price. I can see the house all fixed up and with it being in town could easily become a $300,000 property in a few years.

3/2 HOME W/ 5 ACRES FOR SALE



Let me know what you think...


----------



## Celeste

I think the house is awesome. I would check on zoning laws. You might move in only to have your horses kicked out. You could board them somewhere else I suppose.


----------



## Roadyy

We thought about that, but due to it's location and the horses not being seen from the road that those who do see them wouldn't even realize a code has been broken. I am making plans to have a back up plan incase that worst case scenario happens though. There is property across the main road that is set up for horses and we are going to contact the owner about a possible lease of it if the need arises. There are several homes within a couple of blocks that have horses on property so we are hoping anyone who sees them will think nothing more of it than seeing those.


----------



## Roadyy

The people who had the house built had it annexed into the city for the water and sewage service. I can appeal for it to be annexed back into the county and have it go before the community for a vote to approve the request.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maybe since other people have horses, that part of town allows...I know the township I live in allows horses...although most people do not have enough property to house one! :wink:

In addition, living in 'town' isn't too bad. We live in town, but it's so super quiet, but super close to the stores. I could wlak if I really wanted! We own almost an acre....so yours sounds GREAT!

I love the looks of the home! Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## tjtalon

Got back from the 'li' ranch a bit over an hr ago (the place where Happiness Has A Smell, thank you Happy Place! (luv the cartoon pic, Nicker)! I stuck my nose deep into the winter fur of everyone I could. BTW Celeste: I prefer plain ol' tabby cats, they're smarter, usually (well, yes, they are), generally than the overbred expensive breeds. Short of feral, I'll take a plain ol' kitty anytime.

This bein' HorseMonday, the first lovely odor to greet my nose was fragrant poo; which I like the odor of, but Janice had txt'd me last nite that all pens/stalls had 2 days worth...but, another lady was coming out 9a-ish to help, so she could "pay" for a lesson for her son. I met her, later in my day there, very nice woman. So, I just cleaned 4 stalls & cleaned the water troughs/filled them. There's several empty areas now, & one woman is on own-clean for her four horses. So the other woman & I had the same amount to deal with.

Will be back in a few. Need to log back-in so my post doesn't get eaten w/time-out (my comp...)


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, am back (enjoyed the pics of the trip, Rick!).

Another thing Janice txt'd was the sad news that she had to, this past Friday, put her old & ailing Buccaneer (Buck) down. She knew it was time & the vet confirmed it. It was hard, & will be so 'till it isn't. Janice is a strong woman. Loves her horse, & her little herd is getting old. Buck was the first to need to go. Gave her this morning a red heart-shaped Christmas ornament, to put on her tree for Buck. She found an appropriate feltpen, & I wrote his name on the ornament. Glad I did that for her.

I had lesson #14. Took Tommy to the arena. Had told Janice I really need to work on the hands/reins/legs thing. We put on him a bitless headstall, & found another set of rubber reins that were better than the thing we tryed last week. We did pretty good for awhile, but Tommy kept wanting to go to Janice, which frustrated me, which frustrated him, & a whole little circle of frustration developed.

We went to the round pen & tried again. Did ok, then the same thing happened..but inbetween I think I finally got the connection: "open the door" (reins, w/leg), don't pull back, don't let my hands wiggle all over the place (I am SO not ready for a bit). Janice went & got her Flicka (28ish y/o mare, barely 13 hands...cute!), on a bareback pad. Showed me, while I sat on Tommy, how it's done; she did some neck-reining, too, as Flicka is trained, & explained the difference between right & wrong w/that.

Then I got on Flicka, as Janice wanted me to feel what my hands/legs do w/a very responsive horse, & warned me to be subtle w/legs cues, as Flicka would take off on me. Dang, it was awesome; her rein response was like holding a butterfly. Taught me ALOT of what it's really supposed to feel like. As for leg cues, lol..did make her trot a few times, but just sat it (bareback pad, remember), & got to practice a soft-handed, sit-in-the seat whoa. Cool.

All this lesson was over an hour. I did start to stiffen up, & knew my body, so dismounted & took Tommy home. Janice said she has figured out a bit of my instruction needs. She said I get to over-thinking (which is true), which tightens my body, which tightens whatever part in Tommy that corresponds, which frustrates him, so he goes to Janice for relief, which frustrates me...a big circle.

I think I repeated things in this post, but the lessons got repeated. I have alot to think about.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I sure hope this is the new home, & that the horses can stay w/you..


----------



## NickerMaker71

YEEHAA TJ!! Sounds like you just had yourself an epiphany lesson!!!. Woohoo!!

Sounds like you need to ride flicks more often and the 'right' feel. Why does she alWays have you ride tommy. Is there a reason? I say more flicka time!!!:wink:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> The people who had the house built had it annexed into the city for the water and sewage service. I can appeal for it to be annexed back into the county and have it go before the community for a vote to approve the request.


In new Zealand at 152k US is around an extra 24K So in funny money(ours) 176k nz would not buy any land with a house on it.

My property with a house half the size as the one you are looking at but similar size land is $400k and I'm miles from town and not much of a town. All we have going for us is there are some lakes very close, and a west coast beach just over the rise. My property appeals to horse people so in my opinion do your homework and if it will do what you want grab it. A mortgage is better than rent. at least you get to own it in the end. And its some place we can all converge on without you knowing we are coming.:shock::lol: Something to look forward to, a knock on the door and there is an old fart in a wheelchair with a wooden horse called Bugs tethered to the hand rail. Gidday I'm Stan.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Went and shook hands on the house lease last night. We did that to get in the house then will go back and follow up on trying to get the loan to purchase. I called my wife to let her know about the hand shake and by the time I made the 30 minute drive home you had already cleared all the pictures off the walls in the dining room, living room, hall way and the what-nots packed up out of her curios.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics of the front and back of the house and the screened pool.

























You can see the pit/grill in the second pic that was built when the house was built. The owner said it cooks great. I will find out soon enough. Maybe for the CFB National Championship game and the final of the BCS program.


----------



## corgi

Rick, I think the new house looks great! Hopefully things will work out and you can keep your horses there too! Sometimes things happen for a reason. Maybe this js where you are meant to be.

Tj, sounds like a great lesson!!

Thanks Nicker for dropping by our live investigation Saturday night. It was cool seeing your name show up on the list of people watching! Did you like my response? "Is this my horsey friend Nicker? ". LOL

I love reading all of your ghosts stories. And Maryland, i was highly amused by your pictorial account. 

Spending 36 hours in an abandoned sanatorium takes a lot out of ya. I still haven't recovered. All in all, it was not very eventful. We caught some voices on audio. They are being analyzed to make sure they are not from one of us. It will take over a week to review all the video. 

One of these days I will tell you some of my ghost stories. 

Isabella began stall board at night on Nov. 1 and i can't believe how much she loves it. My Izzy is quite the diva. I hopped on for a quick ride last night and most of the time, she just stands there when I untack her. No need to tie her because she just stands there and grazes. Last night, I pulled her bridle off and while i was reaching to undo her girth, she began trotting away to the barn.

She stalled herself!

When I got to the barn, she had gone into her stall, standing there patiently with my western saddle on her back. She looked at me innocently with this look that said. "I saved you the trouble and put myself away".

Love that horse so much!!


----------



## Celeste

corgi said:


> I love reading all of your ghosts stories. And Maryland, i was highly amused by your pictorial account.


Where are the ghost stories?


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, the place looks awesome... Just hope it works out for the horses.

Nicker, that was my 1st time on little Flicka. I think Janice wants to keep me on Tommy right now because of my erratic hands/legs signals..Flicka might/WOULD take off on me; tiny horse & not far to fall, but there ya' go. My fear factor is not yet eliminated, & Janice intunes that. On the other hand: Janice said Flicka is an intuitive horse, & is gentle/patient w/new riders...she puts very young kids on Flicka. However...w/an adult, she said Flicka takes advantage if she knows she can. So, one smart little mare. I've got a lot of learning to do; Tommy is stable & bombproof, & forgiving. He's also very large (if not in height) & I seem to spend most of my lesson time in resisting him going to Janice. 

I'd like to get on Flicka again. Janice said Monday that 1/2 hr is likely my limit for lesson time, because of my tightening up w/frustration, which disappointed me (since I shovel a lot of poo, & am pooped [so to speak] by lesson time & usually feel a bit disoriented. But, she's the teacher, & I'll put all "on the Altar", where it belongs.

I try to be focused on the process, rather than the outcome (whatever that is in my mind @ the time). After 10 yrs of hiatus, this is all a good thing. Winter is coming, & my MuckMondays will be taken away from necessity (icy roads) but it's all good. I have plans for practice.

Has this been a very busy, weird week for all?! & it's only Tuesday. dang, I got thru the PI Thanksgiving mtg stuff, took alot of the day, but it turned out very well 9& the ******s ate ALL the pie! we had hoped to have a few pieces left over!) No, they consumed everything. When I went up to break-down & clean-up, the bigwigs we sitting around, getting more coffee & cider, & chatting. LOL! It looked alot like a family after TGD dinner, they were so relaxed. that's the good thing. We pulled it off. whew....I'm glad it's over! Hope tomorrow is quiet, would like to just be in me patrol car, doodling around, doin' me duty...then go home.


Luv to all.


----------



## corgi

Tj and Stan shared some on page 1388! I will post some of mine this weekend. Unfortunately, most of mine end up with logical explanations.


----------



## tjtalon

Rereading...

Ladona, what a lovely horse. Give her a kiss, & tell her it's from me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, real glad I stopped in, aNd yes...still smiling at your response!!:lol: I missed the 'thud'. Did you figure out what that was?

You guys need to come this way. There's a restaurant that is known to be haunted near here. It was part of the Underground Railroad!! People who have worked there have tales to tell....like pots and pans being scattered all,over the kitchen after all is cleaned up at night!:shock: I guess you cNt our the cellar that housed the runaways. I never have. Funny...when you live near by sow thing you never visit!

Stopped at the farriers house tonight. He probably hates seeing me! Lo, I ask so May questions...but I'm trying to understand. He says many times newly barefoot horses are tender, some horses are just tender promoted too, just like people. He said if I want. I can reshoe him, but we will wait to see if toughens up a bit. I'm not riding a ton. He was fine before,the trim. We've always took shoes off the winter bc of all the ice and snow and muck...so I'll oaky it by ear. We've had a mild winter so far, so I am trying to get in the saddle every chance I get. Tomorrow it's to be sunny and high forties...so I'll try again.:lol: it's an addiction.

Corgi, funny, I've been saddling In the stalls and doing jays feet in there too without a halter. Makes ya feel good when they behave!. I'm also,tossing around whether I should leave them in at night to keep,jays feet dry....but I hate to do it. They are free to come and go in the stalls, and I like the idea of both of them moving since they both have arthritis issues. It does make the stalls get dirtier faster. :-(. When deer season hits, they will be in 24 hours for the first few days....:? Crazies out there. We lost one horse years ago to poachers!!:shock: horrible situation! It was at night too! Such a shame.

Roaddy, happy to hear things are rolling along! The pics aren't coming up for me...will look again at your newest here next.

TJ, I was wondering...as it seems you were able to get quite a feel of how to maneuver correctly quickly on flicka. The other one seems frustrating....but I am sure she knows what she is doing,:wink: glad the luncheon went well!

Have a good night!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow Roaddy, just saw the pics. Nice looking place! Can you use the pool year round?

Only a week tomorrow until thanksgiving break starts!! What is everyone's plans?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-that is a nice house-& w/a newish roof & A/C-well, that is major! I think it's a good price & hope you guys can swing it-sounds like your wife is very ready to move into her own house!

Nicker- a lot of horses are tender when their shoes are pulled for the winter-hopefully he will toughen up enough to give you a break on the shoeing costs for awhile. & Yes, the ****** are something I have wanted for a few years, now! I think they will help w/the weather & cactus out here.

corgi-Isabella really is a diva! We put up a roof for Cha Cha today-she did her rearing bit, then looked askance at the roof for awhile, but the goodies in her feed tub made it a moot point! Rain is predicted for Thursday -Sunday. So we'll see if she appreciates it.

Stan- the US is so big-makes it hard to think about visiting any other HF members-especially if taking furbabies along. LOL!


----------



## Cacowgirl

TJ- Hit the button too soon again! But those wine coolers were so good! Had such a lovely dinner & waiting for the cherry pie to cool-(Sara Lee). Flicka sounds like my kind of horse-small-female, responsive, & ready to test adults. Tommy sounds great, but just not my cup of tea. The horse I took English lessons on was gigantic-a 3-day eventer-gelding, I learned a lot on him but was happy to trailer my own horse in later for the lessons-at that time I had a 13.3 mustang mare that had been used for competitive trail rides-she would go anywhere! And tackle anything I pointed her at-I always felt so safe w/her. She looked so pretty when we did dressage & she was collected. People didn't recognize her as the same horse they saw in her pen.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Rick-that is a nice house-& w/a newish roof & A/C-well, that is major! I think it's a good price & hope you guys can swing it-sounds like your wife is very ready to move into her own house!
> 
> Nicker- a lot of horses are tender when their shoes are pulled for the winter-hopefully he will toughen up enough to give you a break on the shoeing costs for awhile. & Yes, the ****** are something I have wanted for a few years, now! I think they will help w/the weather & cactus out here.
> 
> corgi-Isabella really is a diva! We put up a roof for Cha Cha today-she did her rearing bit, then looked askance at the roof for awhile, but the goodies in her feed tub made it a moot point! Rain is predicted for Thursday -Sunday. So we'll see if she appreciates it.
> 
> Stan- the US is so big-makes it hard to think about visiting any other HF members-especially if taking furbabies along. LOL!


Yea but turning up at Ricks new place and it having a pool and pit BBQ is a strong insentive to travel and to boot unanounced, the look on his face would be worth the trip.

Don't fret Rick it wont be befor Christmas it will take a little time for Miss Alex to get herself sorted.

On a more serious note it looks like a good buy, far better than I thought when first viewed, having a pool would add another 30k to the price in NZ.

Bugs, he is a little spooky today but has improved a little and checking my hands out for treats, which I'm not sure what to make of that as I don't hand feed treats to any animal. Opps that is wrong I gave him a beer last night by cupping it in my hand and allowing him to try it. I've made a monster.:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - congrats on the new property. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. It looks like a good solid place with lots of potential.

Stan - I hope you get Bugs sorted out. Is he maybe missing Stella?

TJ - it sounds like you are making progress in your lessons! I am glad you are enjoying the horses so much.

I left the school a little earlier today and actually got to see the horses in the daylight! Everybody is fat, sassy and fuzzy. We were hit with another winter storm yesterday which brought another 6-8" of snow and very cold temps. Sam has a crazy thick winter coat and Sally and Koolio are both sporting warm winter blankets. Good thing because it felt like -27C with the wind chill while I did chores and plowed the driveway this afternoon. 

I'm still hoping to take Koolio to the stable for a couple of months, but right now the roads are way too icy to haul and I will have to dig my trailer out of the snow. I'm also having a hard time deciding whether it is more important to me to board Koolio so I can ride indoors, or buy a tractor with a snowblower. This week, the tractor is winning...


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Roadyy - congrats on the new property. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. It looks like a good solid place with lots of potential.
> 
> Stan - I hope you get Bugs sorted out. Is he maybe missing Stella?
> 
> TJ - it sounds like you are making progress in your lessons! I am glad you are enjoying the horses so much.
> 
> I left the school a little earlier today and actually got to see the horses in the daylight! Everybody is fat, sassy and fuzzy. We were hit with another winter storm yesterday which brought another 6-8" of snow and very cold temps. Sam has a crazy thick winter coat and Sally and Koolio are both sporting warm winter blankets. Good thing because it felt like -27C with the wind chill while I did chores and plowed the driveway this afternoon.
> 
> I'm still hoping to take Koolio to the stable for a couple of months, but right now the roads are way too icy to haul and I will have to dig my trailer out of the snow. I'm also having a hard time deciding whether it is more important to me to board Koolio so I can ride indoors, or buy a tractor with a snowblower. This week, the tractor is winning...


Tractor sounds great as for Bugs I had not considered if Stella going has had an effect worth considering as a contributing factor. However he still has me. the boys together.


----------



## Stan

*Bugs and another person*

Just a couple of photos first one fat horse and with attitude.








The Jenny Craig paddock, he is not impressed but its the only way to get the sugar and toxins from the new grass out. 12 dumps today thats a lot of sugar
Where the electric fence tape is will be a wooden fence by Xmas just for fat horses








The other person trying to hijack my horse She does not have one of her own at this time.








He was a little better this evening. I leant over the rail and he nuzzled my arm but the mouthing action was not there. I did not feel he was sizing me up for a grab and run. Looking at the last photo he does not have that relaxed laid back look. Still looks angry to me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, I think in that last picture he's saying....give me **** treats lady...or bug off! Hahahaha:wink:

That's the attitude of my two most of the time.:wink: not real loving animals....but I force a hug ....mine are all business! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Wife spent all day cleaning on the new place. found a couple of faucets not working or leaking and the water bowl in the hall bath didn't receive water to flush. 

The pool being so close to the house and the water heater being against the back wall of the house I can envision running a hose from the water heater to the pool for warm water in the winter months. lol

I did not get by there yesterday afternoon as it was late by the time we finished errands in town after work and doubt will be there today. I have lined up some of the diesel mechanics from work to come out today and put their scan tool on my dually and see if they can figure out the issue. I just hope it isn't the injector pump as those run around $1500 USD for a replacement.

Spent time with the boys last night after feeding them and they seemed all to eager to get my attention. Guess it was well after 8pm by the time I headed back to the house and they walked me all the way to the gate and watched me til I got around the corner of the porch.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all just popping in for a quick minute. Loved reading your stories. Hopefully one day I will catch up on my work and have time to respond.
Rick that looks like a fantastic place, just hope you can keep the horses with you.

Am off tomorrow afternoon and then Friday so hoping to ride as hubby is away and its sunny out!! Cold but sunny! I will try and catch up everyone then.

BTW anyone seen CW?????


----------



## Roadyy

I have not seen a post from her in the better part of a month. I hope she is just busy and nothing serious is wrong.


----------



## Roadyy

We haven't even signed the contract yet and DW has already switched the power over into our name. Turns out the shop out back(in the bigger of the storage buildings) has it's own power meter and will cost $45 deposit to get it turned on. The water will be done on Friday if we get the lease done by then as I need a copy in order to get it on in my name.

We have agreed to get a 26' Uhaul truck to take the initial large load of the interior items instead of multiple truck and trailer loads. Will use the trucks and trailers after that to move the rest of the stuff. Last two times we moved we just did the truck and trailers and it took forever even with several friends from church and their vehicles helping I still had to make several trips over a couple of days to get the last of it. Mind you, that was after work during the week and consisted of very large items from the yard that took up alot of space on the trailer. I truly believe we can get almost everything inside the house in one trip with the uhaul truck and that will just about break even on what it cost for all the gas in multiple vehicles.


----------



## tjtalon

Peekin' in to see what all are up to...

Thanks for the Bug pics, Stan. To my untrained eye, he looks restive. Spring grass sure makes sense, but I wondered too if he misses Stella. Hope the bugs (sic) work out soon, & don't let Silent Storm steal your horse (just kidding, but hope she talks to you soon). 

Rick, I had to laugh; your wife sounds more than ready to move it in & get it done! Now, that's an "Active Storm"! Great plan w/the big truck & lessen the hassle. Hope the water thing works out for the positive. Very happy you found something so fast.

(Am reminded of a funny thing, speaking of wives [Monitor, please don't take offense & remember that I'm a woman]: when setting up the table for the PI, went back & found 2 place settings messed up. Traing supv was there setting up projector w/comp. said "mark! You moved my stuff!" He said "Oh no, I didn't, I know better". had to laugh, as it had to have been Chief messing around w/projector prior. i said "Oh, yeah, you're married, he's not!" Just a fun interjection...!)

Nicker, Thanksgiving Day I will be working, solo. next guy, relieving me, will be solo, as will be the woman relieving him. That's the hoildays, skeleton crew, as Chief, Assistant Chief, & Sgt (training supv) will be off. However...Thanksgiving & Christmas (same deal) are paid extra (2 days worth of straight time); i.e, when an employee happens to have the holiday day off, they get paid 8 hrs. When the day is worked, it's 16 hrs. So: Thanksgiving & Christmas are 2 days each of holiday pay, so will get 16 hrs each of those 4 days. I can live w/that. My family is in Iowa, so...won't be the 1st time I've done this. All good.

Although I wished for a quiet day today, it didn't happen; was busy, but no huge bizarreness anywhere. So, a "normal" day...like in barely a chance to pee, let alone eat! (& checking into a book [always carry one, just in case] was a foregone conclusion, like, nope). One of those days where, besides the other stuff&junk, finally greeted the paramedics w/"Hi guys! Are we done yet?!" L..O..L... Oh, a high point today was being apologised to from a woman who I'd helped yesterday (her Mercedes had been concrete-dusted by work on blasting a sidewalk; pitted her car, she had a legitimate complaint). Helped her, of course, but was treated to a litany of how all **employees are racist & I was only helping her because I have to. It was a long litany. Anyway, she apologised, & we had a good 15min-ish talk. So, all better. Geez. had no idea why she vented on me @ the street end of a parking lot, but there it is. Everyone has a story.

Hope all are having a GOOD week. CCGirl, I wish you could see this little Flicka. Wish ALL of you could watch me in a lesson, I'd learn even more.

Better get off before comp eats this...later.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Stan, I was just wondering:in the pic where Bugs is walking forward; is he gaited, or is his right foreleg just in process of moving up? Just wondering.


----------



## tjtalon

...& Bug's eyes do have a p'od expression...


----------



## tjtalon

One last note before I go away: Rick, am sure you know, but bet my muckboots that 'the boys" know something is up! No wonder they want your attention.

'Nite all.


----------



## Eole

Hi everyone!
Have been reading, but not much time to write.
Roadyy, can't believe how fast things are moving for you. Wish you happiness in your new place. Moving is stressful and takes a lot of energy. Hope you get lots of helping hands.

TJ, that Flicka is also my kind of horse. But I believe every horse has a lesson to teach and Tommy will have you figure out how to build the confidence/energy for him to rely totally on you rather than Janice. You're getting there... fast! :wink:

DH had his surgery today. It went fine, but he can't do physical work for over a month. He's passed out on pain pills right now. With the four horses and a full time job, I'll need to be organized and up very early. Koolio, keep the snow out West, I'm no good with the tractor/snowblower if we get a big dump.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow Roaddy, things are zooming for you! Nice, but Eole is right....busy! hard work!

Not much to say on this end...did get out to ride tonight.. Wore my new riding snow pants. It was low 40s and when the sun went down the car read 32*, so I was very glad to have them on and was toasty warm!!

Jay rode well. But kept it on the soft ground. The cool air has him alert. We rode towards those piggys...he snorted and snorted...and stopped a few times, but I was able to easily encourage him to move on. It made me think....it's amazing a giant animal like that, which doesn't speak English, will listen to a human sitting on the back
Of them. To have that trust in a human....if you REALLY think abut it, it amazing!!!

Here's a pic of the back field. I would love to make a ring on the ridge near the tree line. It's very dry there....if they would only pull the soybeans off! Can you tell how fuzzy he is? Lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another pic from tonight....I bent over just for an instant to grab my hoof pick from the brush box, and the crazy cat jumped on my back and laid down!!!:rofl::rofl: silly, silly thing!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, reading about all the snow you have already makes me shiver. You mention getting an additional 7-8 inches so casually. When we receive 5 inches of snow. We lose power, schools are closed for a week, and none of the grocery stores have milk or bread left. LOL

Tj- ask your instructor if she will video tape you for a few minutes. I try to get video of me riding as much as possible because I am a visual person. My instructor can tell me to keep my shoulders straight or head up and unless I see a video of me doing it the wrong way, I am not capable of changing.

Nicker...we heard lots and lots of unexplained thuds that night. Many times, it is just something associated with the dilapidated state of the building. Ceiling tiles falling, etc. Other times, who knows???

Stan, sorry that Bugs is being ornery. He may be ornery, but he sure is handsome. 

Speaking of video. I was riding bareback this evening and my young riding buddy (she is 12 and boards her horse there) and I took turns video taping each other. Here is a very short video of me cantering bareback. Watching this, I realize I need to work on keeping my reins lower. I don't use a bit so I am not pulling on her mouth, but i still need to keep a looser rein, I believe.


----------



## Stan

Bugs has worsened today he is impatient, and some head flicking going on.
I was walking him to the larger paddock as we have some windy weather coming not on a lead free roaming and he is spooky he did a run at me swerving around me and did a buck and kick out not at me but still in a dangerous situation. He is spooking at any thing and I thought he was making head way on Wednesday.

I need this like I need a whole in the head. So he gets a large paddock for a day or two until the weather settles.

TJ No Bugs is not a gated horse just a pr--- at the moment. The head flicking is another symptom to be looked into. He looks different not a calm horse at this time. Where has my horse gone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, wondering...if it's not a combination of spring in the air, and being the inky horse at your place.(if I'm thinking correctly). Now that Stella is gone. Maybe he actually needs you to worked until he's exhausted! Does he longe? Can you take him to the surgical and spear him out there? Just from last experience with my horses....spring gets them spunky and they try lots of things. I would wear them out! Make him work for his living arrangements!:wink:

Speaking of....was that pic of bugs and the lady, was that SBGMABO?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-that is a fast move! Did you get the term of rent shortened so you got the larger amount of money? That will help w/the truck rental, deposits, etc. I bet it will be nice to have such a short commute to work. I hope your truck doesn't need that expensive part, we just started using Hot Shot Secret for the Ford fuel injectors-1 went a bit wonky while we were in So Cal. We looked everywhere for it-made lots of calls-DH finally ordered it online-now we see it sitting on the shelf @ TSC! 

tj-I am such a sucker for cute little forward mares. But having to shell out $250 just for the parts to make Cha Cha's shelter-well, that was an eye opener! So glad hubby can make things like that.

NM-that is such a cute picture! Glad you are getting in some riding time.

Hunter-Do you have CW's #? I hope she's alright.

eole-Speedy recovery wishes to your DH. Hope the snow goes around you! I'm busy enough shoveling all that manure! Forget the snow!


----------



## Celeste

I agree about Bugs needing work. If he is bad, and as a result, he gets out of work, he has every reason to be bad. I would put him on a line and make him trot for an hour. Then I would saddle him up and ride him. At least that is what I would plan to do. The reality of it might be something a bit lazier on my part.............


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-Bugs is young and younger horses act much different when they feel free-my youngest can run, buck, turn, jump, rear,& her actions would strike fear in many-but under saddle-she is all business. Luckily, I've watched many 'loose" horses of all ages & know how different they can act when "free". So many on this forum say lunging only makes a horse more fit, & doesn't get the "bucks" out, but I & many others swear by it. Not all horses & in my experience geldings & stallions more so than mares are calmer after lunging. I also like to lunge to get the horses' attention on me and check how they are moving-no pain or lameness issues. Is Bugs trained to lunge?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes ma'am we were able to shortened the move date and get the larger voucher. The voucher is going straight to the seller as soon as we get it in hand. I took a few walk through videos, but after watching them I will wait and take walk through videos during daylight or after some light bulbs are installed so you can see better.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

43 here and currently horseless myself. (to broke) I gave riding lessons to a lady over 60 who just brought her first horse and I give her alot of moxy for that. So its never to late. My brain says that but parts of my body is beginning to disagree. I just ignore the body. I began riding regularly when I was 14 but rode my neighbors ponies and anything else i could catch ride inbetween before then. 

I am taking a bit of a hiatus right now from horses and the whole thing except on a very small scale due to terrible case of burn out. I still love horses and helping and learning but do it now on a smaller scale. Its in my blood I guess.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome ZZ-horses can sure drain the wallet! I used to have as many as 8 at times back in CA-but my 2 mares & my Jenny are plenty for me now. WE understand about the body having a say in what we do as opposed to what we Used to do-LOL.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome ZZ.

I understand the body issue. Since it's become so wet, I'm back to working on Jays feet nightly. I got used to it over the summer....but bc I didn't have to do it so often I am feeling it now. It's kill in' my lower back!:-(

Speaking of...tAking a poll. How many of you keep,your horses in at night? I kept mine in tonight so I can keep jays feet dry for a longer period of time. I feel like two,of them are just rotting away in all this guck.:-(. I question doing it, but there isn't much grass out there at all, so all he's really getting is wet feet....and he's plenty chubby so he won't loose out on grass. :lol:

CCG, you are right with draining the wallet. I'm in need of some new work clothes, but hate to spend the money....I spend my fun $$$$on my two,:wink:

My negative Nellie is at it again...and bc it was making me very crabby...cause I can't let her negativity go...I decided to stay in my room and enjoy the quiet. Glad I did, got a message on FB from an old childhood friend! I have just been thinking I need to reconnect with friends who are NOT coworkers! Her message is just what I needed.. Funny how that works.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, I just read one of my older post....could,ya tell I was tired. :shock: I did not reread and autocorrect took over!:shock:

What I was trying to say was....could you take him to the surf and make him work hard in the sand and water. Wear him out?

Years ago, My BIL would take my young QH and ride her in a mucky area to wear her out prior to me riding her. Maybe an old fashion way of doing things, but she settled herself down. We did this bc she didn't lunge. Now I did lunge my thoroughbred and let him get his bucks and silly business out. I would have never jumped on him otherwise!! He still sometimes would give me a run for my money, but not quite so bad. Hahaha. For a bit of time he was rearing on me.....SO high and straight up, I literally just slide off his rear end!!:shock::lol: I bet that could have made some funny videos. Comes to find out i was giving him mixed messages....so the only way he knew to escape was straight up in the air!


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in & catching up; welcome ZZ!

Rick, you must b so busy getting into the new home, bet barely time to grab a bite to eat..between work & a HUGE move; but very glad you found a place so fast!

Ladona, I can't do a vid, no equipment available. I watched your vid w/cantering bareback...oh,wow. I trotted 5 seconds on Miss Flicka bareback, & recalled instantly a balanced seat, lol!

CCGirl, you would like Flicka, I'm sure. And I'm sure I'm not ready for her. Oh, she has an issue: she freaks in open spaces, can't go into where there's not a fence, she feels safe in her own home-space, & in the round pen. I may or may not ever get on her again, will see. But, she sure is a pretty little thing; doesn't accept much petting, & NEVER touch her head. But, dang, it sure was cool to be on her for a few minutes to see how rein/leg is supposed to happen.

Eole, you are absolutely right. Each horse has something to teach, & Tommy is my Teacher. I've been frustrated because I don't understand (& Miss Flicka taught me a bit how to understand my issue). Janice is right too, I do overthink, instead of just feeling & relaxing. W/just the last lesson, I thought I was doing something wrong w/turning my body/torso into a curve, & Janice said no, that I was finally getting it; relax & move & curve & keep my hands soft. Janice is very patient, & my rigidity (mind/body/heart) is starting to relax.

Oh, thanks all for listening to that. Had to talk.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - we don't keep the horses in at night, but they are blanketed, except for my fuzzy old man Sam. I guess snow isn't nearly as hard on the horses feet as the wet is. It's a dry cold... On aside note, I am just a little envious (but happy for you) that you are still able to ride in the evenings. 

Winter has arrived here with a vengeance. We were down to about -3OC yesterday morning with wind on top of that. Tonight we are supposed to get a other 20 cm of snow, so about 8", packed. The good news is that it is supposed to warm up on the weekend, so if I'm lucky, I'll get out for a bareback ride in the deep snow.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan, wondering...if it's not a combination of spring in the air, and being the inky horse at your place.(if I'm thinking correctly). Now that Stella is gone. Maybe he actually needs you to worked until he's exhausted! Does he longe? Can you take him to the surgical and spear him out there? Just from last experience with my horses....spring gets them spunky and they try lots of things. I would wear them out! Make him work for his living arrangements!:wink:
> 
> Speaking of....was that pic of bugs and the lady, was that SBGMABO?


Yea thats swmbo we are not comminicating much at the moment having a domestic that I intend to win. I normal cave in after a few days but this started about 4 weeks ago. She has asked me to go to the movies and dinner on Saturday night. By email:lol: I wonder who is paying. Its not a soffening. its my 65th and I think she may be having second thought of letting that milestone go with out some acknowledgment. I was planning to go down to Auckland to the western springs speedway. This time of the year the americian drivers bring there midgets over and do our summer racing season. Its always good racing The kiwis always have some thing to prove and the yanks want revenge for when the kiwi drivers were in the states over our winter period.

Not sure what has got into Bugs but he is spooky. Last year he was O/K but we did not have rye grass. Spring will have something to do with it as well with the spring growth and sugar. I get the impression he relaxes for a few minutes and my horse is back, then, over re-acts to nothing but does not calm down. 

It is a common thing in NZ with the horses reacting to Rye grass it also effects the cattle and speaking of cattle I am going to put the neighbours cattle in to take the grass down. After that I can let him roam a little more as the feed will have been knocked down for a couple of days.

I need a kid to get on him and take the sting out. I don't bounce. 

He has lost that soft easy going look he had. Its a stressed look now.

Anyone seen my horse.

Cheers all it friday evening 5.45 and time to check out the fences and feed the horse magnesium


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Stan-Bugs is young and younger horses act much different when they feel free-my youngest can run, buck, turn, jump, rear,& her actions would strike fear in many-but under saddle-she is all business. Luckily, I've watched many 'loose" horses of all ages & know how different they can act when "free". So many on this forum say lunging only makes a horse more fit, & doesn't get the "bucks" out, but I & many others swear by it. Not all horses & in my experience geldings & stallions more so than mares are calmer after lunging. I also like to lunge to get the horses' attention on me and check how they are moving-no pain or lameness issues. Is Bugs trained to lunge?


 
No we don't normaly lunge our horses, its catch them and ride them regardless of how long since the last ride. Or catch and into the float.

He is green but in the past I have not had problems with him even after a couple of months without riding. 

I do take on board the need to get him back under control and taking some of the sting out of him by exercise but lunging is not how I will go about it as I dont want him to develop the habit of lunging before riding.

My understanding of lunging is on a rope in a circle doing left then right circles. What I do do at times, it just walk him until he is following and responding to my body language then I'll ride him . That normally takes only a couple of minutes.

A couple of my friends have also been having problems even with some older horses.

I also think some of the responses from every one are also on the money. I have a horse that is green, fat, its spring, (its not effecting me:shock not having enough work, and eating the wrong food. He will come back. I need to push the sugar out more and deal with the mico toxins that rye grass has. 

Saturday morning I'll give him some ground work for an hour just doing as I ask. Let him know who is the boss.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, thanks for the response. Yes, we have pretty wet winters here. A lot of humidity in the air.....bone chillin' kind of temps. It may only be in the thirties, but is a chilled 30. Does that make sense? My uncle who now resides in MT absolutely hates coming back here bc of the humidity levels. He says it gets into his bones and allergies! I actually prefers when it snows, it's not as 'cold'. 

It's been raining here for two days now and my pasture is about shot. Bad drainage leads to soupy, mucky areas.:-x. Not good for a horse with feet issues.

Talked to mom to see of she noticed where they were in the morning when she went out to feed...meaning stalls or pasture. Trying to figure out if they would loose a lot of 'outside' time. I like them moving around, but I also need healthy feet. She says often they are in their stalls waiting or even laying down. So we will see. If I notice them stocking up, then I'll change what I am doing.

I think I've only blanketed for cold once, and it was when I saw my TB literally shivering. So I think I will play it out like that again. Both of mine have grown nice and wholly.....a sign of coldness to come!

Koolio, the only time I can ride at night is if I leave work @3:15. It's getting dark here around 5:00 . I guess it's better than nothing....:wink: when does it dark in your neck of the woods?

TGIF all! Thanksgiving break is almost here!!!!. I will survive. Actually I'm pumped. We are reading the story Stone Soup. With thanksgiving soon, we are going to all bring in an ingredient and make stone soup!!. Kids are excited, and I needed something fun too! Too much stress about the dang test! :wink:

Have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

I remember Stone Soup. Great story of bringing a community together one ingredient at a time.

My wife is campaigning hard to do the move this weekend and be fully in the house by Thanksgiving day. That will be extremely hard on me as it would be a round the clock move for a day and a half. Then the horses will be left up there until I can get the fencing done to bring them. I don't see it as possible and can't get her to see it.

NM17, I hope something will take hold of neganilly and she will become a positive influence on those around her. You keep doing what you have to to stay positive for those around you though.

Koolio, please keep the powder up there. Thanks in advance.


Stan, I hope you are able to get Bugs worked out quickly and back to riding consistently again.

Terry, hope you are able to get plenty of practice in soon for your soft hands.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-can understand your wife wanting to get into the house quick-you guys will OWN this one! After "losing" 2 places, she is wanting that security-I'll bet. Also, she wants to celebrate all the coming Holidays in her "own nest". Hope you can do the move as I'm sure it will mean a lot to her. The horses can come later-you do have 30 days right? But didn't you say you had an alternate plan also, if need be?

Koolio-so sorry to hear you are back to foot doctoring-I have mats in all the corrals under the shelter areas-that does help their feet a lot. We are getting rain now, & I was just out there cleaning all the corrals & getting it into the dumpster. Now the outer layer is near the stove to get dry-love my rubber boots!

Stan-Happy Birthday to you & hope your night out brings back some communication. Sounds like you have a good plan to do some work w/Bugs.

Enjoy your horse time & Happy Trails to our riders! I have to go to town & get more feed!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, the wife has won the battle. I am taking tomorrow off and will be picking the 26'  UHaul truck up after work. Got it for 2 days and will likely have everything moved tomorrow night. A couple of guys from work have offered to help so that will get one load done tonight and should consist of most everything inside the house.

We did this when we moved to the house we are leaving and unloaded the last piece at 1am. Of course that was after the 3rd trip using a truck and flat bed trailer and her mom's truck. She already has the classroom, kitchen and spare room packed up and ready to load.

I convinced her to put the spare queen bed in our room and sell the Ashley king since it will be way too big for our room and the guy that is coming to help wants it. I made a deal with him for $250 for frame, box springs and mattress and he could make $50 a week payments for 5 weeks to pay it off. I'm just glad not having to move that heavy solid wood frame anymore so it was a good deal for me. I told Michelle she can use that $50 a week to buy paint and supplies to do the rooms. Win win for all.


----------



## tjtalon

Yay for the bed deal, Rick, & eat yr Wheaties for tomorrow! Hope it all goes smoothly. And, soon, yes, I'll be able to practice soft hands. As soon as I have the components to put together for practice, will share w/all. (Have been watching the mailbox for a delivery, which I will crow about as soon as it arrives...& reveal the magic source...)

Oh, I do understand about humid cold winters vs dry. I grew up in Iowa. As much as I sometimes miss home, I don't miss the bone-chilling wet cold seeping into the body..& your nose freezes shut w/the moisture.

Later everyone, have to get ready for work. Fridays are my 2p-1000p days, & have never gotten used to the switch (since my 1st 3 workdays are 6a-2p). It's all backwards, I don't wake up, & when 9p hits I'm so ready to go home & go to bed!

Hope all have a good weekend. Good luck, Rick!!


----------



## Stan

Good luck with the move Rick. It does soung like a new beginning on a grander scale.

Cacowgirl mentioned your wife wants a nest of her own.

Now thats a red flag to a bull in my neck of the woods. When the women is refered to as nesting or wanting a nest of her own it is the beginning of sleepless nights, bottle feeding, I'm not talking about cute little puppys, kittens or a long legged foal that keeps following you around I'm talking about the kind that grow into human teenagers and ask Y to every no given them.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Wow that was fast Rick, good luck with the move. Can't wait to see more picts when you are all set up.

Has been a tad chilly here but sunny so got out to ride yesterday and today. Going tomorrow and Sunday too. Mayor Scotty overload. Did I mention i LOVE this guy! He rocks.

Here we are today.


----------



## corgi

Looking good Hunter! Scotty is a handsome boy.

Rick, good luck with the move tomorrow. I know moving can be a real hassle but it is also exciting!

I had a very interesting day. One of my responsibilities with my job is to act as the Social Studies Curriculum Specialist. The 7th grade at one of our middle schools took their students to the Marine Corp Museum at Quantico today and I went as an extra chaperone. I was given a group of three boys, all very well behaved and fun to be around.

The museum is amazing. Very informative and interactive. The actual flag flown at Iwo Jima is there. While we were looking at it, a volunteer came up and starting talking about when he fought at Iwo Jima. He is a 88 year old former marine named Frank Matthews. He landed at Iwo Jima on the first wave. He was 18 years old. The boys listened to him talk about his experiences so respectfully. And when he was finished, they all shook his hand. I did too. There are not many WWII veterans left alive and it was a gift to be able to hear him give a first hand account. I am truly honored to have had that chance. It was worth the 1.5 hour ride on a school bus!!


----------



## Hunter65

corgi said:


> Looking good Hunter! Scotty is a handsome boy.
> 
> Rick, good luck with the move tomorrow. I know moving can be a real hassle but it is also exciting!
> 
> I had a very interesting day. One of my responsibilities with my job is to act as the Social Studies Curriculum Specialist. The 7th grade at one of our middle schools took their students to the Marine Corp Museum at Quantico today and I went as an extra chaperone. I was given a group of three boys, all very well behaved and fun to be around.
> 
> The museum is amazing. Very informative and interactive. The actual flag flown at Iwo Jima is there. While we were looking at it, a volunteer came up and starting talking about when he fought at Iwo Jima. He is a 88 year old former marine named Frank Matthews. He landed at Iwo Jima on the first wave. He was 18 years old. The boys listened to him talk about his experiences so respectfully. And when he was finished, they all shook his hand. I did too. There are not many WWII veterans left alive and it was a gift to be able to hear him give a first hand account. I am truly honored to have had that chance. It was worth the 1.5 hour ride on a school bus!!



Thanks Ladona
I call him my handsome!


----------



## Celeste

My dad is a living WWII vet. He is 90 years old. He actually fought in Germany right on the front lines. Everyone in his battalion besides him was killed. It is no doubt a miracle that I exist. 

He used to go around singing a song he learned in the war. 
"Praise the Lord, and Pass the Ammunition."


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh wow Celeste, that is awesome!!

Corgi, happy to hear,you had a fun day!

Happy birthday Stanley!!:wink: hope,it's your Best yet! If not....drink until it is! Hahaha:wink:

Roady, roll on my friend! Good luck. You are fortunate to have such great friends!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

We have a lake effect storm warning on its way....6-10 inches of snow predictd for the weekend!!:shock: 

We shall see....always feels good to be tucked in your home when that happens. Could always wish for a 2 hour delay on Monday!! Hahaha

Got a Black Friday sale flyer from chicks saddlery. They have Santa hats for horses!!! You know I'm buying one for 'the' Christmas card!! :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Celeste

I bought one of those Santa hats last year!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in before going to bed...

Sandi's Scotty is looks so ..handsome! So happy you two are happy together; now, THAT rocks!

Happy Birthday, Stan. I am 5 years younger than you, so that means I am much less experienced & have much less wisdom. It also makes me giggle (but, you know what; a whole freakin' LOT can happen in five years!) Happy Birthday To You, Mr Kiwi; & hope your Bugs gets his bugs worked out (& you-know-who too).

Bailing on my HorseMonday this time. Have only "called out" once before, but for the same reason: have alot to get done/accomplished on days-off, & one day off (Sunday) can sometimes not be enough, & things pile up. Besides alot of other stuff on the interminable to-do list, have neglected my fish tank cleaning for almost 2 mos, & if I don't do the exercises/study for the semi-auto gun the training supv will shoot me, which would hurt (am being nicely pressured, but pressured nontheless. I'm having trouble w/the stupid slide, & my fingers are too short to get the release, so have been supposed to be practicing, which I haven't. My bad...just a gun hasn't been on my attention-radar [never much is], & I really HAVE been busy. Hence, need Monday off, to try & catch-up, w/that & other stuff.)

So, you won't have me relating HorseMonday stuff this time! Well...it's snowed, & will snow again; Monday predicted 40 degrees & no snow, but the 'lil ranch will be muddy & funky & chilly, & maybe just not up to it this time anyway. Hope to have time to put together a rein-board thing, to attach to something else, which has yet to arrive in the mail.

Hugs to all. Rick, good luck w/the Big Move.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-good luck w/the move. I wish we didn't have to have the Cal King bed-it's so hard to wash the extra large bedding, but DH insists he needs the room, so I have gotten used to it. I don't think we'll be moving anymore as we turned in a lot of assets to pay cash for this place,& all it costs us is the yearly property taxes. It was an ''as-is" foreclosure, though so lots of maintenance & still need to replace many things-doors, floors, cabinets, etc...the roof-soon. I think it was used as a kennel & someone had a terrible temper. 

Stan-When I mentioned nesting-to me that does not include youngsters-that is chaos. Never felt the "need" to re-produce, my sister had 1 girl-so the line goes on. I wanted furbabies so that's the life I lead. It's a shame that women that choose not to have kids are thought of as a bit strange.

So, got my feed in, the corrals are holding up nicely & I hope the rain will help to pack the dirt a bit in Cha Cha's corral as that is "virgin" ground & she really stirs it up! 

tj-Can't wait to hear what you've got coming in the mail! Your "day's off" sound very busy-but that's better than being bored!

NM-Not the snow already! Our rain will last through the W/E,& it will be quite cold when we go the BIL's for T-day. But the house will be cozy w/all the people & the pellet stove.

I plan on doing a turkey of our own after Thursday, as I love all the traditional dishes, & the left-overs. Turkey soup, turkey sandwiches, cranberry sauce, etc.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste....love the hat! But something seems wrong with that photo......where's the snow????? :lol::lol::lol::wink:

Ordering mine now!


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, funny you should bring up the whole 'kid' thing. I was just going to post that if I hear anymore about lactating, diapers, diaper rash, baby fat, or breast pumps....I was going to SCREAM!!:shock::-x

I am SO not a baby person. I love kids, obviously for what I do for a living...but I never had the desire to have any of my own. I always felt my calling was with animals...of any kind. 

I have always felt that people think I am the 'weird one' because I don't/didn't want any. (I'm too old, in my opinon to start!) My one colleague, who is a male, is working on #3. He is as bad as the young girls who are just popping them out....yesterday it was all about the great diaper deal he got! :shock: REALLY? LOL

When they first got pregnant, he used to argue with me about having/not having kids. He would argue endlessly that I MUST have some 'motherly feelings inside' and that it's just not right to NOT have one. Prior to that, he was 'so understanding'.....at first, it made me wonder if it wasn't his wife who was offended b/c she wholeheartly believes EVERYONE should have kids....MANY, many kids....but I think it's the two of them who can't 'just imagine' their lives W/O kids.....I can't imagine mine WITH! I'm perfectly happy kidless! 

I try to be understanding and 'listen'.....but there are SO many now that I work with having or going to have....I'm at my wits end! :shock::-x More reason to eat in my room! :lol::lol::lol:

Our 'outside of work' friends, for the most part didn't have any kids, or they are all grown up...so we are all on the same page of what we do now outside of work.......guess that's why you have outside of work friends!

I'm in definite need of hanging out with non-work people!! LOL SO looking forward to break. I don't believe I said, but we are celebrating differently this year. The whole group of us who celelbrate together are heading to a nearby state park. Some are renting cabins, others of us are getting rooms in the resort! We are all bringing our 'traditional fixings' we are known for...my deviled eggs, and pecan pumpkin pie......but for the main meal there will be a buffett at the resort. I think I will cook up a turkey breast to have some 'left overs'. I too enjoy a good turkey sandwich with mayo and lettuce!:wink:

Skies look clear here for a bit. May try to sneak in a chilly quick ride this morning! Ride strong everyone!


----------



## Celeste

Some people may think that women without kids are weird, but I have two grown kids, and plenty of people think that I am weird.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Celeste....love the hat! But something seems wrong with that photo......where's the snow????? :lol::lol::lol::wink:
> 
> Ordering mine now!


It snowed about an inch several years ago ......................................


----------



## Celeste

Happy Birthday Stan !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corgi

Add me to the no children list. Like CaCowgirl and Nicker, I just never had that urge to have a baby. I kept waiting for it to happen and it never did. I have a niece that I love dearly and several friends have children that call me "Aunt".

The thing that makes me angriest is when someone asks me who is going to take care of me when I am old and can't live alone. Really?? That is a reason to have a child if you don't feel it in your heart? Geesh.

On another note, happy Birthday Stan!


----------



## Celeste

corgi said:


> The thing that makes me angriest is when someone asks me who is going to take care of me when I am old and can't live alone.


I suggest that you take the hundreds of thousands of dollars that you are not spending on raising your kids, put them in savings, and then you can pay somebody to take care of you.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It snowed about an inch several years ago ......................................


I cannot find the sticking out yr tongue blowing a raspberry smilie, so this will have to do...


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday Stan! 

I am not much of a baby person either, but I do have kids. My daughter is turning 18 on Monday. I gotta say, I love my kids, but I find I like them more and more as they get older, even though they were pretty great when they were younger. My son is 13 and he's a pretty cool kid too. (Not like the ones at school). For some reason, like teenagers 16+ the best. Some would say that is weird.

It is a beautiful day today so hoping to get a nice snowy ride in, then plough the drive, get the skidoo going and finish with a x country ski. This November so far, we have had more snow than ever on record. It is beautiful. Here's a sunrise pic from the morning. Sally is waiting for her breakfast.


----------



## Hunter65

Beautiful pic Koolio. They say we may get snow this year BUT they say that every year.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!!!!

I gotta get Scotty a Santa hat.


----------



## Stan

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. Its a milestone with benefits I still have my income but now I'm intitled to the governement penision so its a boost in income next month.

When I commented on nesting I did not mean to stand on toes. Those women that chose not to have children I do not think they are weird, a little strange maybe, I take that back too.:lol:

For those that have never had children can you remember when you horse was between the age of 3 and 7 and was always trying to be the head of the herd. How frustrating it could be and how the horse could change its personality swining back and forth from that huge gental animal to a raging thing at a moments notice. Well welcome to the world of teenagers. So you may not of had the two legged kind, but you have had a kid.

Between Roslyn and I, we have 4, a blended family, three and a girl. I have one of each. When we brought the property in Dargaville to get out of the rat race we negleted to tell the children (all in there late teens) we were moving. I would love to have seen the look on their faces when they went to visit and scrounge from us, to find new people in the what was family home. It would have been pricless. You know it only took them two weeks to find us. Hungry, broke, boys have an uncanny homing instinct.

As for the cost of raising them, If I had of saved that money it would be a million. They continue to cost money even when thay have grown because they multiply, and then there is 12, but at least one can give those ones back.

So to answer the question of why did I ever get married and have children the answer is very short. When I was young I was brought up with this. My parents said, You had better save for a section (land) because when you get married you will need it to build a house on. It was expected and drummed into us boys. And our mothers ued to tell there daughters. What is his, is yours, and what is yours, is your own.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Cheers all its Sunday and Im a rising 66. I am making plans to do some hunting with my son, but first I have to get fit. So, the plan is to get some hiking boots and walk the farm at the back of my property untill I can do it with ease. (it is hill) so a good workout, then if I manage that with no issues its a hunting we will go. That is if his wife will let him:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

tjtalon said:


> Checking in before going to bed...
> 
> Sandi's Scotty is looks so ..handsome! So happy you two are happy together; now, THAT rocks!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Stan. I am 5 years younger than you, so that means I am much less experienced & have much less wisdom. It also makes me giggle (but, you know what; a whole freakin' LOT can happen in five years!) Happy Birthday To You, Mr Kiwi; & hope your Bugs gets his bugs worked out (& you-know-who too).
> 
> Bailing on my HorseMonday this time. Have only "called out" once before, but for the same reason: have alot to get done/accomplished on days-off, & one day off (Sunday) can sometimes not be enough, & things pile up. Besides alot of other stuff on the interminable to-do list, have neglected my fish tank cleaning for almost 2 mos, & if I don't do the exercises/study for the semi-auto gun the training supv will shoot me, which would hurt (am being nicely pressured, but pressured nontheless. I'm having trouble w/the stupid slide, & my fingers are too short to get the release, so have been supposed to be practicing, which I haven't. My bad...just a gun hasn't been on my attention-radar [never much is], & I really HAVE been busy. Hence, need Monday off, to try & catch-up, w/that & other stuff.)
> 
> So, you won't have me relating HorseMonday stuff this time! Well...it's snowed, & will snow again; Monday predicted 40 degrees & no snow, but the 'lil ranch will be muddy & funky & chilly, & maybe just not up to it this time anyway. Hope to have time to put together a rein-board thing, to attach to something else, which has yet to arrive in the mail.
> 
> Hugs to all. Rick, good luck w/the Big Move.


Thanks TJ. After all the issues I had with Hunter I was seriously considering just getting out of horses again as I was not enjoying him. Scotty has renewed my love for horses and I ALWAYS leave the barn with a big ol smile and nothing is better in the world than that feeling.


----------



## Hunter65

well off to the barn for the 3rd day in a row (and there is still tomorrow) and the sun is shining although its a tad chilly. My friend is coming to ride Scotty and we will sit and chat and have a couple of coolers. Ahhhhh this is the life.


----------



## Critter sitter

Happy Birthday Stan


----------



## Sibyl

Happy birthday Stan, I wish you a lot of happy rides


----------



## NickerMaker71

No toes stepped stepped on here Stan, just blowing off steam!:wink: Agree corgi...I've got the whole, what will happen when you are old thing many times? Well, my dad is old and we rarely visit....so what does having four children do for ya? Hope I didn't offend anyone here.....

Again, it's not that I don't like children...I spend all day with them, mostly with a smile on my face! :wink: and I love when they call me mom by accident. Makes me feel I did my job of making them feel at home with me. I also love the hugs I get from my eight year olds and my HS students I see periodically. I just don't want them in my house!! Hahahaha

I have 10 nieces and nephews, two god daughters, and four (almost 5 great nieces/nephews) . They all have a special,place in my heart and I am proud of each of them. They are all good 'kids', even tho my oldest nephew is only 6 years younger than myself!! 

Got my ride in, it was cold! but I was dressed for it! My new snow pants really keep me toasty!! My toes got,pretty cold, but I had to make a decision....cold toes or more miles.....I chose the miles!! . Jay did great! Never know in the cold and wind. He seemed Almost happy to be out. No spooking or anything. He even stood real nice when I talked to the neighbor. Funny too, as we talked, twice he turned around and touched my foot....saying lets go? :lol: he's never done that before.

Tonight as I did his feet, he did the same thing as I finished the last one...he turned and touched me...saying thanks? I really believe they try to communicate they happiness.

Did you,go to dinner for your bday Stan?

Koolio, nice pic!

This pic is from today when it started to snow, as you can see the 'strofoam looking balls' of snow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share, I was just talking about this...


----------



## Stan

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes and I plan to ride for some time to come as long as I can get onto the saddle, and yes I did have a dinner out not much alcohol then home to the TV. What ever happend to lust.:lol::lol::lol: 

And for thoes that are feeling the winter snows creeping in. This is our day and its very hot.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, we don't have snow, but plenty of rain. Did get the corrals clean during a break-they all got raked out, & I have to get the piles from 1 into the dumpster tomorrow. Did a lot in the kitchen today-made coleslaw dressing, a batch of rice, roasted 2 butternuts & even made garlic bread! The pellet stove's been going all day & the in~out cat stayed in all day~don't need a white cat rolling around in the mud! The doors are in for the new Polaris-so we'll pick those up Monday-it should be dry enough that I can get some hay in, too.

There's so much to do right now-I'm having to make lists!


----------



## tjtalon

My "Friday Night" & peekin' in..

Nicker, had a thought re your freezy toes: 4 yrs ago I bought @ a sport-goods store a pair of thick socks that you can put a battery in each to warm the socks (I'd bought them for my best friend, who was suffering thru chemo on top of suffering thru cancer; her husband gave them back to me after she died, as he thought I'd like them back & could use them...I just might, this year, for inside my rubber boots for mucking...[had also gotten back her arctic hunter's jacket that I bought for her, which I may utilize this year as well]). Anyway, it's a thought for your winter riding comfort; only thing is they might be way too thick for your boots.

Stan, I'm glad you had a good birthday & a relaxing dinner. No baby-toes stepped on here. I'd wanted one, @ one time, when the biologics kicked in for awhile, but...anyway..."childless,husbandless" & have my whole world to myself, & now that I'm older, I can feel the pity from others @ times (& when younger I too got the "who's gonna take care of you?"). Well..you play the cards you're dealt (& no-one will "take care" of me; I'll drop in my traces when God wants me back). I feel no loss w/the above "less's". Everyone has some unique Cosmic BluePrint, & mine can be confusing @ times, but it's mine. Gotta trust the Source, & keep on truckin'. I think I'll go win the lottery & go visit Stan, kick back in NZ springtime & have oysters,steak & a brew..no, wait, he'll be visiting Rick! Guess I'll stay in ColoWeirdo.

I'm glad I have my 2 days off this time, have alot to do. May play w/making the rein-board tonight, sleep in, then get to it. Happy Sunday tomorrow to all...we may hear that Rick fell asleep tonight from exhaustion under/from something he was trying to fix or move or feed or otherwise take care of...!


----------



## Stan

Didn't spend much time with Bugs a friend phoned and needed help picking up a pony. They could not get a float so I recieved a 7.00am call.
Rocked on over to the place set the float up while th owner caught the pony and a donkey.

Donky went into the float O/K we more or less picked him up and carried him in and he stood quiet.

The Pony called Star had been used for pony club and to me Pony club in NZ means one spoilt troublsome horse and I was right. I stood quiet for a while she tried to entice the little darling on with bread, it had not been floated for a couple of years but in it went, I put the rear barrier in place and out came the pony. In a pannick and under the barrier scraping her back from tail to head and off up the hill she ran.

The owner finally caught her again but this time the pony was having none of it. While she went off to get more bread I took the pony for a walk. It took me a couple of minutes to get it settled and walking beside me,left and right and to back up. I even got it to stand while i lay the rope I had it on out 10 feet infront of it then called it to me by slipping theb rope in my hands not pulling on it but getting enought pressure to make it move and the pony walked up and stopped when told. 

Cut a long story short I got it to follow me and do the basics and then presented it to the float allowing it to step onto the ramp then settle and a little more each time and in it went. Took about 10 minutes. And no bread.

So that was the feel good part of my Sunday. Bugs, well he does not look right, he has a look about him, pity my feel good did not rub off onto him but I still have 4 days to get through to him before this weekends trek.

Cheers all and its 6-15am and I'm late for work.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe Stan I hope bugs is OK. He is one of my favorites!
I am off to go trail ride with a friend I haven't seen since I was 15 or so. We reconnected on facebook a few months ago and are finally getting together. Going to ride on the beach (or near it anyways)! will take lots of picts.


----------



## corgi

Hope you had a good ride Hunter!

It is about 30 degrees here with a windchill of about 19. Hate it!!! Despite today's weather, it was a very good weekend.

Yesterday, I rode my uncharacteristically spooky horse. Thank goodness I have improved my seat so much. Otherwise it would have been quite possible that I was coming off of her. It was windy but that has never seemed to bother her before. I guess she just had an off day. We ended on a good note and she finally calmed down. I wonder if she could tell we had a big weather change coming.

After I untacked her, I went to get hubby's horse out of the field to groom him up and show him a little love. It is hunting season and hubby has been hunting every weekend. When I got out to him in the field, I noticed he was lame on his right front. Not really bad, but noticeable at the walk. I felt for heat and found some down by the coronet band and theorized that he had an abscess ready to burst.

Sure enough, hubby and I went out there to check him today and there is a horizontal crack in his right front hoof near his coronet band and he is perfectly sound again!

This is the first time I have ever been able to correctly diagnose a problem.

And another high note of the weekend: we bought a trailer!!!!

We went to look at it today. It is a 1992 Kingston BP two horse. It has 5 brand new tires, new mats, floor is solid. It hasnt been inspected since 2012 and is missing the glass in one side window. She was asking $2800 and we offered $2000 and she accepted. I am going to the bank tomorrow and we are making the trade tomorrow after work.

We figured even if it needs new brakes and new bearings, that we are still going to come out ahead. Kingston trailers seem to hold their value pretty well. I have seen a few 1992 models just like this one advertised for 4k. 

I will try to post some pictures this evening.

So Essentially, I decided to celebrate Stan's birthday by buying a trailer!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

A new (to you) trailer-Corgi-that is so very cool & sounds like you got a nice deal. Doesn't it feel good to know that you can do some diagnosing on a horse? Congratulations!

Stan So glad you were able to get that pony loaded-hope h scrapes heal quickly.

Went out to feed tonight & there was a horse standing next to Wendy's pen! It was my neighbor's QH mare that I ride with-so I led her out the gate & noticed there were no tracks coming in-just to the left our fence was down-she had come over/through it! So we propped it up for now, w/two metal posts &1 wooden one & I called her owner to let her know & to check her over for scrapes. Had to leave a message-hope she gets it.

So now we have another project to do soon-this could be quite pricey. Not liking this at all.


----------



## corgi

*Our trailer!*

Sorry, i can only post one pic at a time from my ipad. Aside from a small dent on the left fender and some dirt/mildew on the roof and the need for a good cleaning, I think it is in very good shape! I hear Kingston makes a good trailer.

We checked the floor boards under the mats and they look really good and solid. The only rust we found was where the ramp meets the body of the trailer and Hubby said that wouldnt be a big deal to fix.

So, here she is!


----------



## corgi

Sorry if the first one is sideways. The ipad does that sometimes.


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats on the trailer picts are in order!

Had a great day today went out to a friends that I knew 30 years ago, we recently reconnected on facebook. Was so good to see her and I really hope this ignites our friendship again.

Here is Scotty all ready to go and a pict from our ride. If you look really close you can see Mt Baker in the background. It was 9 degrees cecius (48 F) sun was shining! Couldn't ask for a better day. The only down side was when a lady almost sideswiped me while hauling. Had to jam the brakes on and swerve into a turning lane. So glad Scotty is cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Hunter65

Oops now see picts, very nice!


----------



## Koolio

Yeah, I made it out for a ride today! No pictures this time because I was riding bareback and didn't want to risk dropping a glove in the field and having to scramble up onto a horse that is almost 17 hands or walk home. 

After riding, I then pulled out my grandmothers old wooden cross country skis and went for a ski with my boxer, RJ around the farm. I've got to thank DH and Bombardier for the groomed trails. With stress at work, I had forgotten what I even enjoyed doing. After today's ride and ski, I am gratefully reminded. Here are a few pics from the day.

RJ is scoping out the trail for me, leading the way. Happy dog!









Through the trees.









Sam wants to go too. Maybe next time I will try skijoring!!









And a scenic shot of the farm in winter. Notice how low the sun is? This was taken at about 3:00 in the afternoon. Less than a month until the shortest day, then they get longer from there.


----------



## Celeste

My sister is coming to see me tomorrow and we are going to ride together! I can't wait. I was feeling sad that it is going to be so cold tomorrow (high of 51 F) until I saw all the snow pictures. Now it doesn't seem so cold!


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> My sister is coming to see me tomorrow and we are going to ride together! I can't wait. I was feeling sad that it is going to be so cold tomorrow (high of 51 F) until I saw all the snow pictures. Now it doesn't seem so cold!


Cold is relative. We haven't seen really cold yet, although we have lots of snow. When it gets really cold here, it gets down to the -40's and beyond, especially when there is wind chill. It's a dry cold and usually too cold to snow. 

Now that winter seems to be here, I am trying to embrace it and enjoy it. Gotta say I am just a little envious of your 51 F, as we won't see temps that warm for at least another 6 months.


----------



## Celeste

There is a lot of land for sale down here in Georgia.


----------



## Stan

*Incredible Story*

In 1986, Peter Davies was on holiday in Kenya after graduating from Northwestern University . 


On a hike through the bush, he came across a young bull elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seemed distressed, so Peter approached it very carefully. 


He got down on one knee and inspected the elephant's foot and found a large piece of wood deeply embedded in it. As carefully and as gently as he could, Peter worked the wood out with his hunting knife, after which the elephant gingerly put down its foot. The elephant turned to face the man, and with a rather curious look on its face, stared at him for several tense moments. Peter stood frozen, thinking of nothing else but being trampled. Eventually the elephant trumpeted loudly, turned, and walked away. Peter never forgot that elephant or the events of that day. 


Twenty years later, Peter was walking through the Chicago Zoo with his teenaged son. As they approached the elephant enclosure, one of the creatures turned and walked over to near where Peter and his son Cameron were standing. The large bull elephant stared at Peter, lifted its front foot off the ground, then put it down. The elephant did that several times then trumpeted loudly, all the while staring at the man. 


Remembering the encounter in 1986, Peter couldn't help wondering if this was the same elephant. Peter summoned up his courage, climbed over the railing and made his way into the enclosure. He walked right up to the elephant and stared back in wonder. The elephant trumpeted again, wrapped its trunk around one of Peter legs and slammed his stupid *** against the railing, killing him instantly. 


Probably wasn't the same elephant. 


*This is for all of my friends who send me those heart-warming stories.* 


All tongue in cheek!​


----------



## Stan

*talking about heart warming stories*

Spent ten minutes working Bugs.
He did not run away when he saw the halter and rope. He settled down fearly well giving consideration to the strong wind that is blowing at the moment. No pawing the ground and no flicking of his head, a little spooky but not to bad
A good few moments were had so a little more tomorrow and i'll present him to the float again.

Noticed his droppings after 24 hours are fill of fungas threads which to me means he has indegested fungas spores, so perhaps the mico toxin absorber is working. Hope so, cause if he stays as he is Ill take a chance and go to the trek on Friday. He won't be fit but, one day is better than no day. And all i'll have to do is hang on for 30 minutes and he will be spent:shock: I hope.


----------



## NickerMaker71

50* cold? Lol Celeste, that's sweatshirt weather here!:wink:

Phone is saying it's 14* right now! Wow, that's cold this early in the season here, they predicted a very cold winter,

Three days...only three days!! 

Happy Monday all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Cinnie Earrings - Crystals

Check this out, you can send in your own horses tail hair and have something made! I'm asking for a bracelet for Christmas from DH!!


----------



## Roadyy

Read all the stories, but too many to respond to them all. 


Happy birthday Stan and glad things are looking up with Bugs.

Cold is cold is cold is cold. Doesn't matter much to me if it is 32* or -40*. lol


We moved stuff til 10:30 Friday night, til 11pm Sat night and til 8pm last night. I lave one more trip to get our material items other than the shed and horses to be done with moving. I will not move furniture again. I'll pile it out by the road and post a curb alert on CL then buy all new/used stuff for the new place.

I am thankful we are buying this house and will sell my limbs to pay for it just to not move again.


Sounds like everyone seems to be doing well and glad to hear it.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, moving is tough! I'm not doing it again-we are here to stay. Was in my last house for 35 years-don't think I have another 35 years in me-haha. DH has worn out the recliner he got from his Dad, so we have to replace that soon, & I have my eye on a small cabinet for my sewing room, but that will be it for furniture for awhile. May want to get a bigger dining table down the road, but we're ok w/the little one we have for now. It's trash pick-up day, so have to go open those double gates soon, but it's pretty cold out there right now-to me, I don't do well in the cold-which is anything below 60 degrees!

Glad the move is almost done-when are you going to move the horses?


----------



## Roadyy

As soon as we get everything to the house then I will be starting on the temporary fence at the new place. Should have it completed by the end of the holiday weekend. Hoping to haul them to the new place first of next week.


----------



## Eole

Stan: I like your sense of humour. That elephant story, still laughing as I was teary eyes expecting of fairy tale ending... not! You totally deserve Bugs, all cute and naughty as he is.

Roadyy, nice to hear you survived the crazy moving marathon. 

Corgi, congratulations on the new trailer.
NM, weren't you planning to buy-share a trailer with your mom?

OK, I win: -20C (minus 20, yes, you read right) this morning when I walked to the barn. Since DH's surgery, I've been up very early to clean the stable before work. I love the morning chores: horses happily munching on their hay, freely walking in and out their stall while I clean it. It's work, but it's also relaxing, like a meditative state. Do I make any sense?:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

corgi said:


> Looking good Hunter! Scotty is a handsome boy.
> 
> Rick, good luck with the move tomorrow. I know moving can be a real hassle but it is also exciting!
> 
> I had a very interesting day. One of my responsibilities with my job is to act as the Social Studies Curriculum Specialist. The 7th grade at one of our middle schools took their students to the Marine Corp Museum at Quantico today and I went as an extra chaperone. I was given a group of three boys, all very well behaved and fun to be around.
> 
> The museum is amazing. Very informative and interactive. The actual flag flown at Iwo Jima is there. While we were looking at it, a volunteer came up and starting talking about when he fought at Iwo Jima. He is a 88 year old former marine named Frank Matthews. He landed at Iwo Jima on the first wave. He was 18 years old. The boys listened to him talk about his experiences so respectfully. And when he was finished, they all shook his hand. I did too. There are not many WWII veterans left alive and it was a gift to be able to hear him give a first hand account. I am truly honored to have had that chance. It was worth the 1.5 hour ride on a school bus!!


What a great experience for your students and you! There definately are not many WWII vets around. They are so interesting to speak with. Glad you got that oportunity.


----------



## Happy Place

I had exactly 30 minutes of day light at the barn after work. It was 18 F. Brrrr. I was happy that the girls kept their blankets on. After tomorrow, I have 5 days off, Yippee! Surely I will get a ride in longer than 1/2 hour.

DH got a deer yesterday so tonight I get to process it. I'm jsut cutting up some steaks then the rest will get ground for burgers. I've got about 3 hours of work ahead of me and right now I am only procrastinating! Good night all!


----------



## corgi

Happy Place, my hubby got a deer last weekend but I won't touch it so he ends up having to send it out to be processed. LOL. I guess I am not a very supportive wife. 

Stan, glad Bugs seems to be settling down a bit.

Rick, happy the move went ok. We are facing moving my Mom up to Maryland by the first of the year and I am sooooo not looking forward to it. I want her to be closer to family and out of the town she is living in, i know she is lonely since Dad died, but gosh, I wish I could snap my fingers and everything would be moved.

We picked up the trailer today. I went to the bank earlier and got some money from our home equity line to pay for it. (That's how I bought my horse two years ago). The trailer hooked right up to hubby's trailer hitch. The lights all worked. I followed him home in case the lights went out or something else bad happened but he said it towed like a dream and the lights shone brightly the whole way home.

We may be getting some winter weather in the morning . If it isn't too bad, we will take it to get inspected. I have the title and need to find some time to go to the DMV and stand in line for hours to get it registered in my name and get new plates and tags.

I am so excited about being able to take Izzy and Scuffy off property whenever we want. There is a local farm that does team penning every Friday night Spring-Fall. (Actually, it is Tom Seay's farm. He hosts "Best of America on Horseback" on RFTV if you have ever seen it). I look forward to being able to see what Lady Isabella does when she sees a cow.

Oh, i just realized that I have some pictures that a photographer took when hubby and I did the judged trail ride last month. I will post them and hope they dont show up sideways. LOL. In all of the pics, Izzy's ears are forward and happy. She loves being in new places and being beside her best friend, Scuffy.

One more day of work and then five days off. i think i can, I think i can, I think i can.


----------



## corgi

Hubby and Scuffy scaling a high berm during the judged trail ride. Scuffy is 15.2hh and you can see he struggled. Isabella and i passed on this one. You can see us in the background waiting our turn.


----------



## corgi

This one is from left to right, our barn owner Bonnie and her arab, Missy. Then me and Isabella. (i have no idea what is happening with my reins) and then hubby and Scuffy.


----------



## corgi

And Isabella and I cheating at the second obstacle. There was no way she was going up and over that berm. She sauntered around it and as you can see, I was laughing. But look at how happy and relaxed she looks!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all,

Not much happening here.

Eole, yes, mom made the call about the trailer. They know we want one, and at the price they quoted at congress......but they have to find a way to ship it from out west to us in the east at that cost!:shock: so we are waiting to hear.

Oh yes Eole...you win!! Yikes! C O L D !!!!!

Cut my twos tails tonight, packaging it up to ship out to make a bracelet!!. Merry Christmas!!

Half day for me tomorrow, speaking at a local college, then home to bake. We work wed and zoom off to the state park for thanksgiving. Getting all our ducks in a row for animal baby sitting!!:lol:

Looks like a big storm heading our way tomorrow. We never really got much last storm. We will see.....

Corgi, congrats on the trailer!!. Those trail rodes look so fun. I want to find those around here!! How high was that berm?

Have a good night all.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, I just asked hubby and he said his best guess it 2.5 or 3 feet.
This was the 2nd judged trail ride i have done and i didnt enjoy this one as much a the last one.

This one was held at an equestrian center that is known for their cross country course and the planners used a lot of the obstacles they already had in place. Which meant a lot of hign stepping and Isabella just isnt physically capable of doing that.

The one i did last year was much more enjoyable. It was at Tom Seay's farm and all of the obstacles were more practical and realistic. 

Don't get me wrong..we still had fun at this last one. But not because of the obstacles, just because of riding in a new place and being able to explore the trails when we were done.


----------



## Stan

Went to work with Bugs this evening and it started well. It did not last. No halter in my hand only a rope. He was following, stopping, left, right, and would follow when I made a big change in direction. He is still playing up and tried to kick out. Not directly at me but lack of respect type behavour. 

So around and around the paddock he had to run and I made him change directions as well. A good ten minutes of galloping with no stopping as soon as he reached the gate I turned him around and ran him the other way. After a while the kicking out stopped and he was just galloping. So I have a respect issue going on as well as new grass. 

Tomorrow is another day, he has the night to think about it and if required Ill make him run some more. But tomorrow will be untill he is spent if he tries it on again. In his condition 30 minutes of galloping will take it out of him while I stand there with beer in my hand.

I've got to admit he looks great at a gallop. However I'm a little long in the tooth to have to hang on at that speed.

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Got the last of my stuff that was around the shed and fence posts laying out in the pasture that I had planned on making a round pen out of. Now I have to decide if I want to let them come get the storage shed and let it go back, since it is a rent to own and wouldn't affect my credit, vs me trying to roll it across some poles to a point where it wouldn't catch any low hanging limbs to lift it on to a trailer to haul to new house myself. Not practical to do that as it will be very time consuming and I need all the time I can get to putting a fence up.


----------



## corgi

Stan, sounds like Bugs definitely needed to be forced to run a bit for kicking out. Totally unacceptable. Good for you for not letting him get away with it.

Rick, definitely leave the shed. Sounds like too much trouble to move it.

We had our horse trailer inspected today. I was holding my breath. We got such a good deal on it that i just knew there had to be something wrong with it.

Turns out that even though the lights worked just fine, everything was wired incorrectly and it needed totally rewired. The brakes were not even hooked up!!
It also needed a battery for the breakaway brakes. We had a brake box installed in hubby's truck so that he can adjust the amount of breaking on the trailer.

Hubby was there for over 4 hours and walked away $541 poorer.

Oh well. We paid $800 under the asking price so we are still ahead and now we have safe brakes and wiring. I went and took care of the title transfer, registration, and tags today. Got a permanent tag for the trailer so paid a little bit more but won't have to pay a fee every year. That little trip cost me $190. Ok...still haven't met the asking price but OUCH! 

Guess i know what my Christmas present is. LOL

Now it just needs cleaned up a bit and then we can decide where we are hauling first!

Won't be going anywhere for a few days. The weather is nasty. It is a cold rain...the temp has been holding steady at 34 degrees and it has poured all day long. We had crab soup for dinner and it hit the spot on such a dreary day.

I am off work until Monday. Really looking forward to some days off, even though i promised hubby we could go to Richmond and go to Bass Pro Shops tomorrow. Ummmmmmmm.....yuck. But he did spend 4 hours getting the trailer inspected today so I guess i owe him.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick peek......got the call already....two hour delay tomorrow morning!! YEEHAA. That's the way to start a vacation! :lol: it's snowing pretty steady. It's a think heavy wet snow, the kind that makes the trees hang. It's really beautiful and not that cold.

Ok, gotta go pack for our 24 hour thanksgiving outing! :wink:


----------



## Stan

Ladona still sounds like a good deal on the horse trailer. No matter how new they are there is always something to do on them.

I have installed a 80 litre water container with a pressure washer on it just to clean the horses after a ride. $600 just so we dont have to wash them down when we get home. Its not a bad unit called a water boy.


----------



## Happy Place

I am officially on vacation! I have a couple of dishes to cook up tomorrow, help the MIL with her dish and then I am a free bird! I'm hoping to get a little hunting in and of course spend some time with Rosie.

I finally chose my saddle. It goes on sale on Monday. Abetta Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com. I wanted light, easy care and comfortable. This one fits the bill and the horse! I can't wait to get it. I feel like I am riding in a kids saddle when I use my friend's. She's a skinny rider type and I am ahem...more of a full adult size person!

I'm off to bed. Night all!


----------



## Stan

happyplace good the hear you have a saddle on the way.

Well its 5.45pm Wednesday and I want to work that moron I call Bugs and its raining. Just enough wind and rain to stuff it up and get him spooked.

Not to be beaten, and to give my boy a lesson in who is the boss, out I went with a bucket and hard feed, the kind he loves.

He troted down the paddock to me then started to walk around in a circle wanting the food and of course I was being mean. When he finally stop still I let him get his face into the food.

After a couple of minutes I forced him to abandon the food and I stood over it forcing him away untill he got over his temper tantrum and then again I allowed him to eat, this time I walked away and left him to it.

Not a big lesson but one that I hope he gets, and that is, I'm the stallion in this herd and control him. That is when SWMBO is not around:shock::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, go and enjoy BPS with your hubby. You know there are things in there that you will like too. Glad you now know the trailer is safe for you and the horses as well as the vehicles on the road around it.

NM17, enjoy your vacation. I'll be off til Monday after today.


Stan, I do that with each of my horses and their feed every time I bring it in the stalls. I make them back up before I put it in the pale then make them back up if they come in before I give them the ok.

Thanksgiving Day festivities...
My 13 yr old daughter asked if we could do what she wants for turkey day. We agreed and she wants to volunteer at the mission to help feed the homeless at the shelter. Then we will come home and enjoy some family time.


I'll likely not be back online before Monday so hope all have a very blessed holiday.


----------



## tjtalon

Hope everyone has good vacations & have a great Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Busy times-corgi-I love BPS-the one we went to in So. Cal, was almost like Disneyland! I'll bet you could find some great cold-weather socks, & I liked the spices & other cooking things they had. The fudge is just like D-lands, & we also saw some furniture that was really nice. I love having a permanent trailer license-that costs $ 129 here, but 1 less thing to have to remember. Can't wait to hear where you go first!

Stan-is Bugs the only horse there now? We are going to have to do some fence work as the neighbor's horse came through it Sunday when she came to visit-instead of going through the gate like a lady. She took out 3 fence posts-the little witch! 

NM-have fun on your get-away!

I will make the rolls today for tomorrow's dinner. We will leave around 10, in the morning, have a 2-hour drive, then about 3 hours there & back home. Hopefully we can stop in at the neighborhood party also, as the food is great there & we might be hungry again.

Rick-Happy T-day,and hope everything goes smoothly in your new house!

Happy Thanksgiving to all. And let's hope our clothes still fit come January-I'm still trying to lose from the travels I did in Sept.-Yikes!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Got the call about a half hour ago......school cancelled for the day! Never saw that coming. We rarely cancel! But.....YEEHAA!:lol: 

I am packed, so I can enjoy relaxing for a bit. Will either venture out back with the dog and camera....or do I venture over and try to ride.....:wink:

I think I'll stay here. My friend just called and we made tentative plans to ride this weekend. This snow is wet, May ball up on their feet anyway...and be a wasted trip.

Have to share....did my gig yesterday and my friend who asked me to speak asked if I had my resume in there....yes I do....good she said, cause she's ready to be done and wants to recommend ME for her slot!!!!! I've always wanted an adjunct position...at least give it a shot! We will see what transpires over the next month or so......:happydance: it was an honor for her to mention this!

Roaddy, I do the same with my guys....make them back up and put their ears up before I give the grain. Jay will sometimes put his ears back...I think he wants it NOW, but I make him wait until he ****** them up....then he devours it.:lol: he acts like he's never eaten before! 

Happy thanksgiving everyone and safe travels! Enjoy the time with you loved ones!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> I finally chose my saddle. It goes on sale on Monday. Abetta Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com. I wanted light, easy care and comfortable. This one fits the bill and the horse!


I recently bought an Abetta endurance saddle and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, have a safe and wonderful trip.

NM17, that is a post card picture if ever there was one. Enjoy your holiday darlin. See you on the other side.

Celeste, do you think the Abetta endurance saddle is geared more for a woman's seat or do you of many guys who find it a good seat for them too? I am thinking sometime next year of going that route,endurance saddle that is.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, do you think the Abetta endurance saddle is geared more for a woman's seat or do you of many guys who find it a good seat for them too? I am thinking sometime next year of going that route,endurance saddle that is.


It should be fine for you. It sits about like a normal western saddle. There is no horn and it is light weight. I wanted to buy one of those fancy, high dollar endurance saddles, but I couldn't justify spending the money. I can buy this saddle and quite a few more like it for the price of a better one. It looks like it will hold up very well. Since it is synthetic, I don't have to worry about if I get caught in the rain either. 

I can't ride in those little saddles that are made for micro-ladies anyway. I got the 17 inch seat. 

statelinetack.com/item/abetta-endurance-saddle/SLT901117

I had to edit out the www part. The links seem to be filtered out on this site.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, hope to hear more positive reviews from you on this saddle just like Celeste's. Hope you vacation is a great one.

Celeste, thanks and I will keep that in mind.


----------



## NickerMaker71

More pics for your viewing pleasure.

Took a mammoth hike out back of our place...wouldn't know I live in town, would ya?

My dog was in her GLORY!!! Even at 12, she can go,go go.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Last one.....


----------



## Critter sitter

anyone in WV I think this is where it is 
this horse needs a rescue

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150340846066474.401514.571931473&type=1


----------



## Critter sitter

Nicker those pictures are beautiful


----------



## Critter sitter

Happy thanks giving all


----------



## corgi

Critter sitter said:


> anyone in WV I think this is where it is
> this horse needs a rescue
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150340846066474.401514.571931473&type=1


It is actually in Virginia, about 1.5 hours from me. The newspaper out there did an update. Quite disappointing actually. :evil:

Owner of Bedford Co. Horse Not Breaking Any Laws, Officials Say - WSET.com - ABC13


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you wonderful people! 
A great 4 day weekend is waiting for me.
Lots of interior work for me at home but it's better than driving to work in D.C.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Couldn't resist one more!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Busy times-corgi-I love BPS-the one we went to in So. Cal, was almost like Disneyland! I'll bet you could find some great cold-weather socks, & I liked the spices & other cooking things they had. The fudge is just like D-lands, & we also saw some furniture that was really nice. I love having a permanent trailer license-that costs $ 129 here, but 1 less thing to have to remember. Can't wait to hear where you go first!
> 
> Stan-is Bugs the only horse there now? We are going to have to do some fence work as the neighbor's horse came through it Sunday when she came to visit-instead of going through the gate like a lady. She took out 3 fence posts-the little witch!
> 
> Yes he is an only child at this time but he has the sheep for company and he has me. Have considered him being alone but Stella has been gone for a couple of months and his behaviour only turned to poo over the past three weeks.
> Last night he ran the paddock back and forth for quite a long time but we had wind and rain so it could have upset him. Tonight I went out and he walked up. Alert but not to bad. Its windy and raining again so in the morning Ill make a decision whether to go to the trek, if the weather is going to be bad it will be to much for me to deal with a horse on edge then bad weather which will heighten his senses.
> 
> Well my 65th birthday present arrived a 7.08 tekka t3 rifle with scope and full length barrel supression, stainless steel. My son goes deer stalking and I have decided to go with him on ocassional hunting trips. Something to remember me by when I ride the range elswere. My son in law also hunts in the south island. Shaun and his sister dont get on that well so I'll shout a hunting trip for him to the south island and perhaps I can get he and his sister talking properly the hunting being the glue between myself Shaun and son inlaw Steven. Might work if not it will be good hunting.


----------



## tjtalon

Hope all have had or are enjoying their Thanksgiving dinners; we do all have alot to be thankful for.

My workday was quiet quit, no med ERs,no maintenance ERs. Very peaceful. @ 11a I went to the restaurant to put together (paid for by Director) dinners for the 3 of us covering the day/nite (I'd emailed the other 2 the menu so they could tell me what they wanted). A waitress helped me w/the biggest one,a resident came up & offered to help, so gave her the midshift one, & I got my own. Was going to bring it all home, but sat down in breakroom & devoured the lamb,half the prime rib,a few pieces of shrimp,some of the 'tatas w/gravy/sweet 'tatas/dressing I got ("real" dressing, to my Midwestern heart;bread,not cornbread!). yummm. No calls,got to eat. Got really sleepy! Brought the rest home, to divvy up between work lunches next 2 days & another pig-out dinner for my day off.

A resident brought me a pumpkin pie! I'd helped her yesterday, & she said she was going to bake me a pie. I said "I'll take it!", not thinking it would actually happen. This was a funny call, one of the funniest I've had:

She was borrowing the 'fridge of a friend in the bldg, for her turkey. Friend called from out of town, Dee locked the keys in the apt. No biggie; got the keys from the file, to find out Dee's friend had changed her locks & hadn't given us a new key. Hmmm. Keys were visible on the rug just out of reach under the door. Dee had several long implements, trying to grab the keys, w/no luck. Rug wouldn't move, as rubber-backed (I discovered, as trying to move it w/grabber-thing). Dee had a metal pole thing that had a pen-like tab on it. I bent the tab into a hook & drug out the keys. Dee said "How can I thank you?" I said tell your friend to give us current keys; it would be a bad thing if the person above her decided to overflow their bathtub! (for one likely scenario). Dee said she'd bake me a pumpkin pie.

Yay. I got a pumpkin pie, which I will happily devour over the next few days.

Happy Thanksgiving all, & to those on much-earned vacations,enjoy. Hope you get horse time in. I'll be @ SkyView on Monday, weather should be nice, then snow predicted after that.

Stan, btw, the gun guys @ work would be all over that nice rifle!


----------



## Maryland Rider

New run-in I completed on Halloween.








Polycarbonate roof, UV protected and still lets light in.








As 1 goes up the other goes to the fire.
I had to replace since I ran the new fence in May right through it and very old.
It would not take a heavy snow again.
Whenever a good snow is coming I usually salt the roof before the snow.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh dear...just discovered my kitchen sink is backed up (plumbing connected to unit in back of me). Won't have anytime until Sunday morning to dismantle my trap. Plunged, w/limited success. Hope it's in my trap, & not mainline (again) as could come home tomorrow to overflow from behind. Oh dear, if it ain't one thing, it's another..I'll be doing my dishes in the bathroom, & be hoping for the best. Management Co is "on vacation" of course. Hope it's just mine, & can fix it.

Is it Monday yet? In serious need of Magic HorseBreath, I do believe. This has been an odd couple of weeks...


----------



## Celeste

I spent all day cooking. The kids came over and we had a great visit. Now I know why I don't cook very often. I am tired and overstuffed.


----------



## Koolio

Where did everybody go? Hopefully you are all enjoying a relaxing Thanksgiving weekend with friends and family. 

Well, I finally got Koolio moved to the stable today. So far, so good. My daughter and I got in a quick ride in the arena before I turned him out into his pen. He was great in the arena, and surprisingly didn't give any sass, even though he hasn't been ridden in over a month. 
He will be in an introduction pen for a few days before he goes out into the pasture herd. Himmy, our pony who has also recently moved to the stable for boarding, has been staying close to the pen where Koolio is keeping him company. I am surprised how hard it was to leave him there. I know he will get excellent care (my daughter works there) and I will be able to ride him much more, but I will miss giving him a scratch every morning when I go out to feed. I also hope he isn't a jerk with the order horses and doesn't find some ridiculous way to hurt himself in a new place. I worry far too much...

We still have my daughters mare, Sally, and my old man, Sam, at home. Sally was quite worried when we returned with an empty trailer, but seems to be settling now. She tends to be a worry wart and is always looking after Koolio, so hopefully with him being away for a while, she will relax a bit. Sam is mellow about everything.

Later this afternoon, my daughter and I plan to try skijoring with Sam. For those unfamiliar with the sport, skijoring is where a horse pulls a skier through an obstacle or a slalom course. Most of the time, the horse is guided by a rider, but sometimes, the skier drives the horse and is pulled with a harness. I think we will try with my daughter riding and I will ski. We will also start with a wide open field as I'm not quite sure how it's going to go, but it should be loads of fun!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Wow lots of over 40 posters here. Trying to read everything and I got a brain ache. Cool. 

On blanketing horses.......I never blanket unless showing during the winter season (which I dont do anymore and havent for umpteen years) or if the horse is showing signs of being cold (shivering etc.) It just adds to more problems (esp if not maintained well) and causes more work to do. I let them go all natural....fuzz and all. Pepper (an appy) that belonged to a lady I worked for never grew in enough hair to keep himself warm during the coldest part of the winter season (esp if it rained or snowed) was blanketed with a turn out rug. He had other problems that added to the situation like COPD and Uveitis. So I babied him more often. 

I keep a blanket (light blanket) just in case and I have only needed to use it a couple of times. Other than that I dont bother with it. I just keep them groomed and monitor for stress and give plenty of hay and available shelter.


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in on my "friday nite"...

Tracey, much luck w/Koolio being where he is right now, hope he settles in well, & Himmy takes care of him. You being able to ride him more is great, but the "scratch in the morning" I can somehow understand. I've always wondered how it would feel to go out & greet my own horse each day. I'll likely never know, but it must be really nice. Glad you have Sally & Sam @ home. Skijoring sounds really interesting, & fun! Hope you get a chance to do it.

Re my previous sink back up..it's mainline. Called it in tonight after work, so the guy will come out tomorrow morning. Wanted to sleep in & funk thru day-off chores, but will have to clear out the cabinet beneath the sink & generally tidy up the apt to be presentable (myself included, lol! Makeup on a Sunday, not usually done..) Weather supposed to be beautiful tomorrow & Monday, so can air out this stuffy place, & most important, have a nice-weather day @ the 'lil ranch on Monday. Don't know if I'll get a lesson, but will see.

All on vacation: enjoy! Rick, hope the moving-in/arranging/setting up is going well. Stan, how did the trek go, did you get to do it w/Mr Feisty?


----------



## Stan

TJ I did not get to the trek I had the truck packed and ready to got bugs in the Jenny Craig paddock and taking more notice of me. I have spent time re-establishing my leadership on the ground by pressing my dominance over him at feed time. It has settled him a little however the weather turned to custard on Friday afternoon and Saturday so I decided not to go. The wind was out of the north wect which tends to blow down the island High winds and horses are not a good mix then add in his attitude at present so I spent some time trying to sight in my new rifle I shouted myself for my Birthday. I'm getting a grouping but not right in the bulls eye so a little more adjustments to make.

One of my friend had a fall from her horse. She is the same age as me. She was riding along the banks of the river by her home and the horse got stung by a bee. The horse threw her and was last seen heading into the sunset. My friend has broken her leg and damaged her knee requiring some corrective surgery, but not untill the leg mends. Some months of waiting ahead. That is one of the reasons I don't like riding alone. She was lucky she had her cell phone in her pocket and could get help. Normally the cell is in her saddle bag.

Being over 65 it takes some time to mend, however this lady is an inspiration to us all she has survived a bad fire in a vehicle so I pick she will come back from this. Her horse is coming to stay just up the road from us and Roslyn will ride her just to keep her in work. This is the same horse that dispatched a dog that annoyed her, but a bee sting on the *** beat her.


Cheers all


----------



## Stan

A couple of shots of Bug's Sire


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Hoping everyone is having a restful weekend. It's going fast!! It's great to know we still have one more day here. We always get the first day of deer season off! 

Just a quicky, as I need to go out and feed. Yes, TJ, it is nIce to go out in the morning. I considered telling mom to feed and I'll come later to ride....but there is just something about being the one who does it...and that warm treating they give you when you arrive is priceless.

We left wed. Right after work for Punderson State Park. Something new for our group of 14. We were the first to arrive. There are several cabins and a mansion. We stayed in the mansion.. Just beautiful. We spent most of the night in my SIL cabin. There were 10 staying in there!! We payed games and are tons of food.:shock::lol: 

The next day, DH and I hiked and swam in the pool before we had to checkout. Dinner was a big beautiful buffet. We definitely would do it again. For me...not having to clean and cook was GREAT!! Working and trying to prepare is just too much!

Here is a pic of the back side of the mansion as we hiked.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Punderson mansion is notoriously haunted. Here is a pic of the 'haunted' hallway.

I used a special,thing on my camera to give it the eerie look! :lol:


----------



## Koolio

*Winter fun in the Great White North!*

TJ - good luck with you kitchen pipes. Hopefully it is a quick and permanent fix. It sounds like Monday will be a nice day for a lesson, so I hope your lesson goes. I've learned to enjoy every bit of nice weather you can even if it means putting other things off or changing plans last minute.

Stan - Bugs' sire is beautiful! Too bad you didn't get out for your ride, but I'm with you on not riding alone. You don't have to be 65 to get hurt badly, so I think it is always important someone is around to pick up the pieces just in case. 

Nicker - that mansion is beautiful! It sounds like you had a great weekend! That hallway does look a little spooky!

It sounds like Koolio is settling in pretty good. I'll go see him later today and ride Monday. Sally still misses him but has stopped fretting. I didn't get out skijoring with the horse yesterday as my DD was late getting home and we were short on daylight. I did go for a bareback ride on Sam through our untouched field. I love trotting through the deep snow! 
DH also got the skidoo out while I was out for a x-country ski, so I practiced skijoring behind the skidoo. I must say, I think I did pretty good and had a blast. I think I'm ready to be pulled by the horse now. After that, I rode with my son on the toboggan/ crazy carpet thingy being towed behind the skidoo. That was a riot even though I fell off at least a dozen times on the corners. We finished off our day at a Christmas party for our motorcycle club and then went to friends to play the Game of Thrones board game until almost midnight. Whew! What a day!
Today is catching up on homework and housework and starting to decorate for Christmas. We are expecting a big winter storm to hit sometime later today or tomorrow, so I just might spend a little time praying for a snow day tomorrow at school. The kids are starting to wind up with the Christmas crazies, so snow days are always welcome. Unfortunately, for that to happen here, it has to get below -40 as a high or the roads have to be nearly impassable due to snow and ice. I guess we are a pretty hardy lot up here when it comes to winter...

I hope everyone has an awesome Sunday!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan: hope your friend heals well & fast, & she is an inspiration; I still find myself wondering 'what on earth am I thinking of?" in regards to learning to ride @ my "age", but those moments are getting less & less. Bug's sire sure is a handsome guy.

HOA Assoc plumber came out this morning to get rid of the mainline backup. Woman in back thanked me for expediting the process (she seemed to be @ a loss on what to do, had called a personal plumber yesterday that never showed up). Told her when it's both sides of the sink, it's mainline, & not her trap.

Plumber is coming back in awhile. I'd asked him, for future reference, how much he'd charge to replace the ancient "toilet innards" in the tank (technically not my responsibility, but landlady has been out of work for over a yr & 1/2 [& will be raising my rent soon...yay...], so, the innards are an accident waiting to happen). He said he'd go get the stuf after another call he has here, f & put it in & charge it to the association! Sure hope he can really pull that off (will save me $60 I don't have), but he's been the Master Assoc Plumber for years, so it'll likely be ok.

So...waiting for him to come back, & hoping it's sooner than later, so can get comfortable, settle down on the couch w/leftover TGD dinner, & rest up for tomorrow.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, we had a lovely meal at the family gathering. SIL's sister was there & there were appetizer's & goodies set out, then the meal was super good, too, & we brought home some leg meat-I like the dark meat, & a sweet potatoe pie! Yesterday I cooked our turkey, so we have left-overs, & today I have to cook up some ground beef I bought. A neighbor was selling some tools, so DH got a few & I have to go to town tomorrow to get the cash to pay for them. Hopefully, the little cabinet I want for my sewing room will be there at the thrift store & it will be 1/2 price! I might also check for some pants that will fit my expanded waist line, the pounds aren't coming off & I'm tired of bring miserable. We might get some snow next week, & I know I'm not going to be outside very much.

tj-glad you are getting the plumbing issues taken care of. Hope you have a nice "horse day" tomorrow. Glad your T-day was nice.

Koolio-Hard to go back to work after a holiday, but another one will be here soon! Busy times now, then January seems to creep by, but we will be busy w/another trip to So. Cal. (Dr.) for a long W/E, & our friends may come here for a visit in Feb! That would be such fun. 

Anyone get any great B. Friday deals on horse stuff? I found another feed store that some neighbors go to, & really liked the hay & store, so I will be returning there. Got some Integrity feed there, it comes from Perris CA, which is where March AB is-where I was stationed back in the 80's.

Stay warm, everyone,& Happy Trails!


----------



## tjtalon

Plumber came back & said toilet thing was "just for me' but gave me an invoice in case I can get landlady to pay for what is legally her responsibility. I"M just relieved the innards won't break, & very grateful for the gift.

This is the REALLY cool thinglumber came in & saw the picture of me on Tommy on my desktop. he said "That's such a beautiful horse!!" & asked to take a pic on his cell. After he did that, I brought up 2 more pics of Tommy, & he took pics of those. He said "I'm not really a religious person, but there's something about horses, more than any other animal. It's like, spiritual or something. And they're majestic; don't think I've ever used that word before!"

Is that cool or what? He revamped the toilet innards & we talked horses, & told him in a nutshell where & why I stopped & what I'm doing now. It was a very nice conversation!

I do believe I'm @ the tail end (so to speak) of doubting that I have some sort of connection w/horses. I was sent a plumber who fell in love w/Tommy @ first site of a picture, & did toilet innards replacement for free.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, I am thinking my researach group needs to come out and check out that hallway! Glad you had a great time.

Stan, so sorry you missed your trek. But better safe than sorry.

Cacowgirl, i hear ya about the expanding waist line. Ughhhhh.

Koolio, riding bareback in the snow is on my list of things I want to do. I suspect we are in for a lot of snow this year so hopefully i will get my chance.

Tj- your last paragraph made me giggle. I love the term "toilet innards". I am going to steal that!

I have been in a strange mood these past few day. On the verge of tears a lot of time, and irritable the others. It was my first holiday without my Dad and I know that is the cause of it all. Plus, I am trying to coordinate mom's move up to MD and my aunt and uncle who are helping me a lot, are not agreeing with the dates I chose. They want to move MOm during the week and I work during the week. I have 2 weeks off for Xmas. i dont go back until Jan. 6th. The apartment is hers on Jan. 1. It works best for me to move her on the 2, 3, or 4th. They want to move her the following week on the 9th or 10th somthey can get in there and spend some time hanging blinds and other stuff before she moves in. I can't take off those days since I am just returning back to work that week. They don't get it. I can't complain too much though since they are going to be paying the majority of the rent for Mom's apt. I just want this to be over and for her to be up there. She has been crying on the phone the last few days because she is so lonely and it breaks my heart. She is 4 hours away and has no friends or family anywhere near her. She needs to be up this way ASAP. Ugggggggggg.....ok...rant over.

I will leave you on a happy note. We practiced putting the horses in the trailer today. They both fit! :lol:


----------



## Eole

*NM*: that hallway looks unreal, like a cartoon. Neat!
*Koolio*: so you decided to board your horse for the winter? Nice to know he's adapting well to his new surroundings.
*TJ*: great deal with the plumber: you never know where the love of horses can lead you.
*Stan*, Bug's sire is impressive. Too bad you couldn't get on the trek. It's early in the season, likely you'll get other opportunities, right? I ride alone, otherwise I'd almost never ride. I take my cell on me (not on the horse), wear a helmet and tell DH approximately where and how long I'm going (although I have the feeling he doesn't really register any of it...  ) I know I'm taking a risk, but it's one I'm willing to take. I'm considering buying a protective vest, haven't made my decision yet. 
*CCG*: sounds like a nice family dinner you had.

After a week of unusual cold weather, things are warming a little. DH is still on rest after his surgery, so between my job and double barn chores, I've been keeping busy. Today, I decided to ignore the dishes piling up and the dust bunnies and went riding! I rarely ride in winter/snow and had so much fun. At some point, my mare touched a fir tree and we got a load of snow fall on us. She did a little buck in surprise, jumped ahead downhill, then stopped: so I ended up in front of the saddle, covered in snow and laughing like crazy. She turned her head and asked for a cookie: well deserved... 
Picture on the trail, and back home. I didn't realize my phone was foggy in my pocket: foggy picture but you can see the snow left on her butt!


----------



## Stan

Bugs will be great all he needs is some milage but in his present mood I'm not sure I should be the one to take the first ride which is nuts realy. All I have to do is take him across the road put him in the pen and get on he cant get away on me so all i really have to watch for is his buck. he has been left for long periods before and went well I have also ridden him on my own. Must be an age thing my confidence has taken a hit thats all. But I have all year to look forward to. We are very lucky here in Northland NZ No snow.

TJ I really enjoyed hearing about your toilet problems. Almost as good as mine a couple of months ago when I was digging large holes in the lawn.

I am walking a couple of ks every second day mostly up hill in an attempt to get fit. Off hunting for deer on the 18th Jan with my son I'm looking forward to that.
SWMBO well thats another story we dont talk anymore and no not this time, I did not start it, now thats a surprise for you all. Could be moving on great 65th birthday present but I have 10 years of riding left to look forward to.

Cheers all and keep warm, because here in NZ the weather has gone hot and dry. I could post a photo of the great weather but that would not be a nice thing to do for those in snow:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Lots of things going on...we are getting cold quick-not looking forward to that. But, w/the pellet stove going we will be cozy in the house this year-so much better than last year. We have much to be thankful for.

Stan-so sorry to hear that things are so unpleasant for you. The being older bit does sometimes lead to a lack of confidence-those what-ifs keep running through my head. Just know if SWMBO doesn't want your company, I'll bet there are plenty of other ladies that would pursue you-a working man that can ride & cook? Oh Yeah!

tj-how nice to have a "horse" conversation "out of the blue" like that. Horses are magical!

eole-love the pictures-the foggy one looks quite Christmasy.

Hoping for happy horse times for all this coming week. Have to get to the chores, so I can get to town early today.


----------



## Roadyy

Just stopping in to say I am alive and will be back when I have more time. First work day back after a holiday and everything wants to stop working.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like most everyone had a great holiday in this part of the world. 

I wanted to respond to the posts, but would be a book. lol

I went ahead and loaded the shed up and moved it to the new place. Had help raising it up and blocking it to roll the trailer under, but had to unload and deblock it by myself. 
Took my wife to the hospital Saturday night to find out she is ate up with the Flu. She is still trying to recover from that.

Friday we had to call the vet to check out my old man dog, Bud that has been with us since the Feb before my youngest daughter was born in Oct of 2000. We agreed to put him down as she found a mass in his abdominal cavity. White gums and very hard breathing said would still be at this point even if she took him back for blood work. We picked a beautiful spot on the new property to bury him where we can put a park bench and sit next to him. Almost 14 years of the most wonderful experiences with a dog. I've had 3 wonderful dogs in my life and he is the top.


----------



## tinyliny

So sorry to hear about the sad duty you served in putting down your beloved dog. it's a heavy duty, but the love makes the bitterness sweet. 
these words are so nice to say, "Good Dog!". Tell him "good dog" for me.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. It is sad. 

I hope your wife gets better.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, so sorry about the loss of your dog. They all hold place in our hearts but that one seemed like a special one.

Koolio, that talk about Ski-Joering is tempting me. I live by a lake: I always thought it would be a great place to practice sleigh/driving with the horses. I'd have to get a horse used to long reins. Sounds like so much fun.

Corgi: congratulations on the trailer, the horses are colorful in your picture, they seemed relaxed about it. Holidays are always a rough time when someone close is missing. Sending you a big hug. Time flies and your mom will be near you in no time, then those worries will be all forgotten.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I am sorry about Bud. W/all else you've had to deal with & do, that's a hard blow. I still miss my Best Dog; that was Liberty Belle, a German Shepherd who was my best friend during very hard times. I still miss her.

And: for you all: this guy Rick/Roaddy? Going to tell you now.Please recall not not ago, I said I was expecting a parcel via USPS? Rick had sent me an old bridle/bits/reins set to practice reins/softhands, so I could build a horse-head. I built the base, & constructed a rein board to somehow attach, but the parcel never arrived. Got lost in the mail. I worked hard on this end, checking the post ofc, leaving a note for the mailman; it's just disappeared. Rick was unable to get tracking #, as was in the middle of the Huge Move. Rick asked me to let him know if hadn't arrived this past Friday. It didn't.

Our Rick has told me today, via text, that he's sending me a brand-new headstall & reins from Stateline Tack, to be delivered to my work address. He's doing this despite his wife being very ill w/the flu, moving in the new place, & I imagine figuring out fencing for the horses so he can get them home, & God knows what else.

This is my Christmas present, to help me in my difficulty w/hands/reins, from our brother Rick. I can't express how much/what this means to me; it goes beyond the physical gift itself. Sharing this, because Rick said I could, & so you all know the gem of a man we have among us. Just one good, kind person.

Not to leave other men out, of course (Stan, I wrap my head around everything your saying w/getting Bugs to come around), but wanted to gift the gift of Rick's gift. Can't wait to open it! 

W/my comp, have to stop here; have HorseMonday itself to relate w/another post.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. Rick, you are amazing. 

I had a hard day at work. One of my students passed out, hit the floor, smashed her head, and started bleeding severely. I had to get an ambulance, call campus police, etc. She is going to be ok. I went to the hospital to check on her.


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday: 60* today, sunny/windy, snow moving in tomorrow for the rest of the week. Only 10 horses pens/stall to clean, the others have moved out. After cleaning helped Janice w/watering & cleaning/overturning the water bins in the unused pens. After my lesson, helped her w/worming, have never done that! She showed me how. I did the horses that are ok w/the process, & she did Beauty & Bailey, who are not. She worked out Bailey fine w/a headstall. Got to watch her work w/Beauty; a little rope-turning & action to get her to settle & get her mind elsewhere. It all was a good lesson. Got to see how to turn the mind elsewhere w/a little work-out, & how to administer the med. After that, I put Addie in his round pen w/his hay, & the horses were turned out to pasture. I helped. (Addie has to be penned for his out-time, as he gets stallion-y, even tho gelded).

Lesson #15: walked round-pen after warm-up, then into arena. After 2 full walks there, did half-arena. Worked on RELAXING; softhands, correct reinging,leg cues (where I got confused; I go "backwords/opposite" but thii9ng I've now got it in my head. Recognized that the nono-second I got tired & lost focus, Tommy moved to Janice & wouldn't behave for me..she explained,again, that my mind/emotions immediately register w/him. That was @ my seemingly 25-30 min "mark". I rested & let Tommy stand for a bit & grab some weeds. Then we started again; Janice said Tommy was in a new "now" moment, & I could be too...so, we did it again, & it was nice. (Janice then tried back-up cues, but I got a bit lost on that, as was already tired & losing focus, but it's all good). I think I did good. Have come to realize I need to have no "agenda"; just want a solid seat & feel safe & do the reins properly. I DO overthink;( Janice said "Stop thinking! Just feel!"). I did my best w/that today.

It was a long day. 5 hrs there, 2 hrs commute. Glad I've taken tomorrow off from work for my last vacation day of the year.

Have not responded to some things I've wanted to, but know I've read every one.

(LOL, be prepared for pics of headstall/reins from Rick, perhaps my horsehead base & rein board thingy).. plus horsehead etc once constructed!

Love to all.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, forgot to add: I realize, after coming home & thinkin' about it, that Janice moved me for a few minutes into HorseThink; now is now. Good lesson, applicable everywhere I think.


----------



## corgi

Rick, so so sorry about Bud. That is so hard. I like to think that our husky, Buck, met him at the Rainbow Bridge and they are playing together. Hugs to you and your family.

Celeste, how scary!!!

Eole, thanks for the kind words. Yes, I just need to get her up here and then I can finally relax a bit.

Tj- I know exactly what you mean about overthinking. I think we all do it way too much. Can't wait to hear a out your new headstall when you receive it. Rick, you are a good man!


----------



## tjtalon

Had to pop back in briefly to respond to Celeste: Gawd, yes scary. You kicked in my EMT response thing, for FYI:stabilize the head immediately (2 forefingers each hand) around ears, holler for 911, holler for someone else to get towels whatever to control bleeding. Am sure you did all that, I'm running thru the "scenario". Just in case, for future reference. Hope your student is ok...

Had to extend that. Any head injury fro a fall has to have spinal immobilization; as for head wounds: they bleed, big-time, but can look far worse than they are.


----------



## Happy Place

Roady, I'm sorry about your dog. I've been there a few times. It's never easy, always sad, but we do what we can to keep them from suffering. 

I didn't get any riding in this weekend. My knee is pretty stiff. Should be going in for an MRI next week. Doc thinks it's arthritis and a Baker's cyst. Hurts to walk but once I'm actually in the saddle, I'm ok! Speaking of saddle, I ordered my new one this weekend. Hoping to have it by next weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!

Trying to catch up!

Roaddy, so so sorry about your doggie. 

I want to respond and share....be back soon!:wink:

Miss you guys!:lol:


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Lots of things going on...we are getting cold quick-not looking forward to that. But, w/the pellet stove going we will be cozy in the house this year-so much better than last year. We have much to be thankful for.
> 
> Stan-so sorry to hear that things are so unpleasant for you. The being older bit does sometimes lead to a lack of confidence-those what-ifs keep running through my head. Just know if SWMBO doesn't want your company, I'll bet there are plenty of other ladies that would pursue you-a working man that can ride & cook? Oh Yeah!
> 
> tj-how nice to have a "horse" conversation "out of the blue" like that. Horses are magical!
> 
> eole-love the pictures-the foggy one looks quite Christmasy.
> 
> Hoping for happy horse times for all this coming week. Have to get to the chores, so I can get to town early today.


Not only do I cook, ride and work. I have a two horse float.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I am sorry to hear about your dog. He was blessed to have a great life with you. 

Weather update: White-out blizzard and mercury is dropping like a rock! Can't tell I just ploughed a foot of snow off the driveway less than an hour ago. Hoping for a snow day at school tomorrow to catch up on the marking I didn't get done while I was ploughing for 2 1/2 hours tonight. It's starting to look a lot like Christmas!!

P.S. I LOVE Christmas!! *<|


----------



## Roadyy

I appreciate your compliments for the gifts, but I did nothing more than God allowed me to do for you, Miss Terry. It was he who provided the opportunity to give you this. Without him I have nothing to offer anyone as a gift. I thank him everyday for the gift I get when I come here and read everyone's stories and feel the caring during my good and bad times.


----------



## Celeste

I yelled for somebody to dial 911 alright. I hope you mean "yell". When she regained consciousness she wanted to stand up and she was obviously unstable and disoriented. It was difficult to keep her still. We had gloves for everybody to put on and I helped stop the bleeding. 

The whole thing rattled me. I know you are not supposed to have favorite students, but she is a horseman and it is hard not to feel that she is special.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I am glad you were able to help stop the bleeding and hopefully save any serious injury. Those times can be so scary for everyone around when it happens. Were you able to talk to the other students in the class and work through what they were feeling or have a counselor ready to talk to them?


----------



## Celeste

Many of them are already nurses working to further their education. They are ok. I think they did better than I did.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

Where did our vacation go?:lol:

Roaddy, what a nice thing to do for TJ!!!!

Celeste, scary stuff!

Corgi, yes, come investigate that hallway! Infact that place has had several deaths...and ghost stories!!!! Google Punderson state park ghost stories. We were telling ghost stories all night,


Got several rides in over vacation. Lots of snow. Fun!

Found out my DH has something wrong with his aorta valve.....going to the city hospital Monday. Please keep him in your prayers.

My friend called last night and won two extra tickets to the Trac Atkins concert tomorrow night....I'm going! Taking a new girl from work...she's young and new and seems nice. Since I complain about the nellies, thought I would try to make new friends. :wink:

Here's a pic from my snowy ride on Friday. Most of the snow is gone now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy sorry about your dog, I have been there several times, and shed several tears over our beloved pets/family members.

I have been extremely busy working on the house.
Summertime was my time to goof off with the horses.
I am full steam ahead on my basement, new bathroom, new drywall,
wood stove repairs include new fan, tig welding frame, replacing
cast plates that are warped and cracked.
Lifting old plastic tiles to be replaced with ceramic.
Ok that's enough explaining, very busy!!!
Looking for new big TV in this new room.
Christmas sales








Riding, another story at this point, camping is out of the question.
Sleeping in a stock trailer during freezing nights sucks!
Good weekends might bring some day rides though!
I don't worry much about the horses not being ridden.
I like em wound tight for a good ride after not being ridden.
Keeps the excitement factor up and one's senses sharpened.
Nothing like running the deer during the winter months.

Hello to everyone, I do enjoy the posts in this thread.
I feel like I know everyone personally, I am sorry that I do not post in a more timely manner.
Very soon we will be at the shortest day of the year, then my countdown till spring begins.
And very soon


----------



## tinyliny

Nicker,

I do hope you husband comes back with some kind of very mundane and boring diagnosis. Something that is a big word, but translates as "don't worry too much". I can imagine you are nervous about it, though, since it's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a long day this has been! I bought a little cabinet for my sewing room yesterday & today I re-arranged the whole room to fit it in. Also, our 2 kittens-Frick & Frack are now just down to Frack-we heard the driveway chime a ittle after 5 this morning-It was closed-& later-no Frick-afraid something got him-so sad-he was such a sweet, loving cat. 1 of our house cats-(both girl's) is a real meanie, & we can't even pet her, but she was a desperate rescue-the move almost killed her, but what a grump!

Rick-so sorry to hear of the loss of your dear dog-I had to put my Shepherd down this summer-she was destroying herself from fear-the monsoons, neighbors shooting guns, etc. It was a very sad time. My condolences. But, on the other hand, how sweet to send the bridle to TJ. And one of these days, I will have the time to study the picture thing.

Celeste-what a scary happening! Hope she is better soon.

Stan-I have a 4-horse trailer! But now that I'm in the mountains I need a bigger, better truck, probably w/4 WD, too. Will have to "borrow" hubby's F-250, if I haul out anywhere for awhile. It recently lost it's dash & fog lights, & it's not a fuse, so have some troubleshooting to do.

NM-Our temps are dropping rapidly & we will have probably have some snow within a week. We so wanted to watch the kittens reaction to snow, but now it will be different. My in/out cat did catch & (finally) kill a mouse this morning. He plays w/the remaining kitten a bit, but not as much as his brother did.

tj-sounds like a good day-how come so many horses left? Course, it's nice to have a smaller work load-will more horses be coming in soon? Can't wait to see your "rein" board!

I imagine I'll be breaking ice out of the horse troughs as another morning chore real soon. We've turned on the heat tapes, & have a light bulb burning in the box for the water pump. Time to start getting out the Christmas decorations & decking the halls! 

A good night to all!


----------



## tjtalon

Quick reply to CCG before I go out to go to work in our 1st big snowstorm (oh...yay...). Few horses because: one boarder was finally able to get her baby back in Canada to be/with her, Janice's Buccaneer died, another boarder moved her two horses to another stable (closer to her), & a third boarder hadn't paid her fees for boarding/feed/shoeing in 6 mos (she has four horses & moved them also; Janice had worked w/her, but too many "oh, I'll get the $$) became too much. Janice was sad 'tho, because the woman had become a friend...this friend took equipment [reins/bridles] when she left that didn't belong to her. Some friend. Janice said Monday "Well, she's gone, so all ok".). 

Janice is working on expanding her therapeutic practice in conjunction w/PATH, so feels the empty pens & stalls are opening up for the "right" horses to move in; she said God closes one door to open another.

My rein board so far is what Janice showed me how to construct: cords thru pulleys, attached to 2 horse shoes for weights, & clamped to the back of a chair (will post pic when I can). I can practice w/that, while figuring out how to construct my "horse head" & attach the rein board to it (have already made the base). As for that: was googling yesterday was horse head dimensions, but have only found so far instructions on how to measure for a bridle. I need actual inches for an "average" head. Ideas? So far I've gleaned that length from poll to nose is 24-28"?

Have to go bundle up now & get to work. Love you all, later. (God's Gift thru Rick should be arriving w/in a couple of weeks!)


----------



## Roadyy

I would like to see what Ladona and crew can find in that mansion hall.

NM, looks like a beautiful scenery to ride in and hope the new addition the your friends group is a positive influence for you. Hope your hubby comes back with what I got after my heart cath. They said it must have been a glitch on the screen or I twisted the wrong way and created a spot in the picture as they couldn't find anything.

Happy Place, I hope your check up comes back with positive news as well. I know the arthritis can make it hard to get to the horse to enjoy the ride once on.


MR, good luck on that basement renovation. If you think about it please post pics.


Ccg, sounds like you are coming right along on your renovations as well.


Tj, stay safe and warm today. I'll see if I can find the pic you sent me and post it for you. That headstall and reins should be there in 7-10 business days after sending it. I have yet to receive an email confirmation of shipment, but did receive confirmation of the order. Will update with tracking number as soon as I get one.


Edit to add: Received the confirmation email while downloading pics from email. You should receive it between tomorrow and next Friday.


The last few evenings after coming home from feeding the horses. I have been repairing a tree stand for a friend from church. The pin holes for the cable that straps around the tree was starting to really rust out and become unsafe.

Here is a pic of the patch work on one side. The smallest angle iron I could find was 1/8"x1.5"x1.5" and the frame is 1" sq tubing so I had to trim to fit. Weld one piece in place then drill the holes before welding the other piece in and drilling those holes then welding the two pieces together.











Here is the rein practice set up from Miss Terry.(Hope it was ok to post this)


----------



## Hunter65

wow so much happening. Rick so sorry about your doggie. My Pepper is going to be 13 this December, she still has spunk but I worry about her as she has some troubles walking sometimes. She too has been through a lot with me and I dread the day I have to say good bye.

Celeste good on you for knowing what to do! I probably would have freaked out.

Nicker I sincerely hope it is good news for your hubby.

Well we are getting quite chilly here. We are probably the only part of Canada that doesn't get much winter. -4 last night and a high of 2 degrees Celcius. Hope to get to the barn after work but not sure if I will get out for a ride. Supposed to go to -9 at night on the weekend. Brrr. I know it doesn't seem like that cold to a lot of peeps but it is such a damp cold that chills to the bone. I used to live up north in the Yukon and it would get to -30's but it was a dry cold and much easier to take.

Well, working on hubby to get a new truck. I want to trade in my car and the Dakota for a new slightly bigger truck. I figure he wants to retire in the next 5-6 years we would be better getting one now and having it paid off. Its a good thing work and barn are not very far from home so it won't cost a ton in gas. Now a new trailer... tee hee.

I miss coming here and now that my home business has slowed I hope to find more time to come chat. I have seen CW on FB but not sure why she hasn't been coming here. I will tell her hi from everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick! Between tomorrow & next Friday, yay! I'll let the receptionists know tomorrow to keep an eye out. And thank you for posting the rein-practice-thingy, I don't mind @ all; getting stuff from my camera to here is a process, & from my cell phone (a Stupid Phone, but it works, mostly for work calls & texts) is nonexistant. I really like the tree stand fix! I appreciate "McGyvering" wherever I see it, as am a bit of a McGyver myself...(hehheh..my brain is bubbling w/innards ideas for horsehead construction; the outside will be a breeze).

Nicker, I've been thinking of you & your husband. I sure hope it's a "no worries" situation. And, I wanted to say: your pic of that mansion; yup, the hallway is creepy enough, but the place looks haunted from the back side view of the castle itself. Brrr. Colder than the snow. I too want "Landona's GhostBusters" to go check that place out!

SO many repairs & renovations going on; MRider, that's huge...
And CCG, I went to say this in my earlier post today: I'm sorry about your Frick "disappearing", that's sad. I'm so careful going out the door, as 1 y/o Timothy is so curious, & sticks to me like fuzz (or cat fur, or both); enjoy the peek @ him in the pic Rick posted. I brought up the horseshoes high because he just HAD to have a whack @ one (putting together the cord was interesting, as he had to help...a lot...)

I didn't freeze today, it wasn't busy, but was glad to get home. Only in single digits. yY'all w/the minus-bunches...BRRRR. 

There's other folks & other things I wanted to reply to/comment on, but have to get going, have a bunch to do before I go to bed & do work tomorrow. Supposed to snow more tonight (has lightened for awhile) & be colder, then snow supposed to stop & just be cold. Will (predicted so far) "warm up" for Monday: partly cloudy & 20*-ish. I hope to bundle up & go freeze-mucking.

Hope the week is progressing well for all; no hurt people & no hurt or missing animals...just lots of wellness,peace, & project accomplishments.


----------



## Stan

I see on my avatar, me with the baby blues, the words infractions and a few numbers.

I was just wondering, do the infractions ever go away, or is it like a criminal record, forever.

I was the prosicuting Probation Officer in court today and had to deal with a young fellow who had made threats against one of my co workers. He got 6 months prison. He will only get half that and then time off for time served in remand custody. Should keep him off the streets untill after christmas though.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Well got up and running on the computer.......on reserve dial internet service.......SLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW but it works.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I'm excited about your project TJ! Can't wait to see the finished product.

As far as DH, he went to see and talk to a friend of a friend who had a similar procedure. This guy wanted to out DH at ease...the mental anguish is the worst part. In his situation, he had to have his valve replaced and felt way better in a couple weeks. Off work for about five:shock:. Come Monday, we will see if that goes the same here. This guy is to be a specialist in aortic valve jobs....so we are feeling positive.

Went to the Trace Adkins Christmas concert last night! It was really nice doing something different....easy to get myself in a rut....and the young girl I took, is a breathe of fresh air, and mixed in well with my 'camp' friends.. I keep calling her young bc she is 20 years my junior.....but at our age....does that matter. :lol::lol: we had one of each decade there last night....she was in her twenties, the daughter in 30s, myself, and my friend who is 59. . Nice nice company to keep!! I am definitely in the Christmas spirit now!!

If you like country music, I highly recommend trace's Christmas album The Kings Gift. He sang all the songs off of it...and there wasn't a bad one!! He also told the story behind each song. Very cool and interesting!!

Well, gotta run...work to be done.

Have a good day all!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, my computer is acting up again, losing things, starting to freeze-all that fun stuff. No, didn't do any cyber Monday stuff on it either. Not buying much now, other than necessities. We had snow yesterday & will get some more in a few days. Our mean girl cat attacked or in-out cat & this time she got him good-he dripped blood in 3 rooms, but it did quit bleeding pretty quickly & he is fine. But the mean girl has to go-she bites us if we pet her-even if she had asked to be petted, we believe she was starved even before she was born & we made huge allowances for her, but attacking a sleeping cat, that is in an out-of-the way area is not acceptable,& she still does take swipes at me also. Would you believe we've put up w/her for over 8 years? Maybe we're the ones who are nuts! 

The horses are fine w/the weather & Cha Cha seems to appreciate her roof. We trimmed the trees around her pen so now I can get the wheelbarrow all around it to pick up the rakings. I do keep the corrals very clean.

Today I have to clear out the clutter-paper sure piles up quickly.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like it was a great concert. I've been to a couple of Country concerts, but none were of the new country. I've been to several Willie Nelson, George Jones (been to his house in south Ms for supper), George Strait(met in person at a party in Nashville,great conversationalist), Waylon Jennings and a couple others. 


Been to one Contemporary Christian concert here locally that showcased 4 different popular main stream bands. Went with my wife and 13 yr old daughter and had a blast.


Ccg, I've never been fond of cats so will leave my opinion at the door on that one.. lol
Sounds like the horses are appreciating the work put into the lean to and take full advantage of it. I have been so busy with sorting things out from the move that I have yet to start on the fencing. It is suppose to rain this weekend so I'll likely be doing it in the rain on Saturday evening. Sat and Sun evenings are the only time I still have daylight when I get home to see what I'm doing.

I finished the tree stand last night so that is one less responsibility I have to worry about. Got in the house and the wife and daughter are looking at me with smirks as if my day is not done. I see the big box sitting on the love seat with a snowman atop it. Yep, they left half the tree decorations for me to do and behold they all go around the top of the 8.5' tree. As I'm looking around I notice the house is no longer dressed with pictures and knick knacks, but now looks like Santa Claus vomited in my house. There are at least 50 santas between the LR, DR and kitchen area. I did not take a pic of the wall to my left in the dining room or the kitchen as you can imagine as much in those areas too. Now mind you, how the tree is in the pic is how I came in to find it. I thought it was done decorating and just needed me to adore the tree with the Snowman topper, oh how wrong can one man be. I added at least another 50-60 pieces of ornament to the tree before they said it was good.:-(


































Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Critter sitter

hey all sorry I have been so MIA life has been busy and just plain depressing. Bre has had some pretty big emotional and some behavioral issues. And we have been trying to help her get past some of it.

Ranch is good just VERY COLD. it was 9* at 6 am and we may get to 15* if we are lucky. I actually blanketed my 2 for the first time ever.


I have not even began to try to catch up. and I am very sorry for not being here. 

Please keep my Daughter in your thoughts she needs so many right now.


I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Roadyy

Will do ,Lori. Good luck and call if you ever just need an ear to hear.


----------



## Critter sitter

thank you Rick


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sending healing thoughts to Bre. Hope the joys of the Christmas season will be something positive for her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

CS, thoughts and prayers your way. . Come here to 'get away from it all'. You know we are here for you!!

It was 57*when I left for work this morning:shock::shock:?so decided to leave at a decnt time and get a ride in, :happydance: it felt good to in the saddle. I hadn't planned in riding, so ii didn't pack proper clothes in my 'to go' bag...so I ended up riding in muck boots and athletic pants. Can I tell you....I have never been so comfortable!!! I think I might ride in those again!:lol::lol:

My mom had to have one of her goats put down to night. he had urinary track stones. She had the vet attempt surgery, but he was just too bad.  I am so glad I have been collecting pics of her goats for her. One of her presents will be a homemade calendar from Walmart with various pictures on it. I'll dedicate an entire month to dierksy.:-(

Another huge winter storm coming our way. Looks like freezing rain and snow is to hit early in the morning. Could be an interesting commute.:shock:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

My new saddle came today! My cinch is coming tomorrow. It just figures that we had a couple days near 50 and all weekend it won't get about 26. Brrrr. Rosie will be frisky for sure! LOL I have to wait til Sat. to ride. grrr. I'll try to get a pic or two.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Our pellet stove stopped working yesterday! We have the propane heater going for now-will have to go to town to get the empty one filled-$$-Ouch! We talked to the guy who sold it to us-it is probably fixable, but we have to tear everything apart to get to the part that isn't moving - from the back & the smokestack & everything-what a mess that will be. And we put up the Christmas tree yesterday & it will probably be in the way. Freeze warnings are all over in this area-we'll be warmer next Thursday-hurry Thursday.

HP-congrats on the saddle-Is it "new-new-or new to you?

NM-I have cold weather gear, but it's hard to force myself to go out. I put so many layers on-it's hard to move. I really can't stand the cold.


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, the weather yesterday was NICE! I was able to ride in normal clothes...and ended up in the athletic pants. Ya know the kind that go swish, swish? Bball players wear them a lot. Anyway...they are comfy to ride in!!

As far as warm gear. I don't like the cold either, but if I can dress for it...I will go out and RIDE!!  I bought myself specific riding snow pants...but found I prefer to ride in my bibs that I bought to muck the barn in! I bought them last year at TS. I love that they cover the majority of my body, so I stay VERY warm!

I saw some nice winter riding boots on Stateline Tack last night....considering getting those! I liked the way my muck boots were high on my legs when I rode yesterday!!:-x I get all these alerts on my phone...and then NOTHING! Ugh!

The roads were only wet this morning.....I hate how the WC makes ALL weather a catatrophy!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - that tree looks great! Mine has been up for a week with no decorations. Maybe tonight...

Critter Sitter - sending good thoughts for a re and hoping she finds her happy place again very soon.

NickerMaker - how is your husband doing? I hope everything is OK.

It is c c cold here! It's been -30 all day which feels like -40 with the wind. It's supposed to get down to -38 tonight plus add wind chill onto that too. My daughters mare is blanketed but still shivering so we put her in the barn tonight. Normally she is anxious about being inside, but today I think she is grateful to get out of the bitter cold. Sam is so hairy that he's probably warm outside, but he's in as company for Sally. Koolio is also blanketed at he stable but outside with the pasture horses. Hopefully he is warm enough. I'll see him tomorrow and hopefully get a ride in. That's the beauty of having him at the stable with a heated indoor arena!

I went for a hearing assessment yesterday for the chronic ringing in my ears and basically my hearing sucks for a relatively young person. The long and the short of it is that I would benefit from a hearing aid. I tried one for about an hour and it was magical. The downside is that they are very expensive and my benefits only cover about half. I'm not sure what to do. I've lived without one for quite a while, but I am also finding it exhausting to hear and it isn't going to get better without hearing aids.

Anyhow, I hope everyone stays warm and healthy and has a great weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, thanks for asking....we will see the doc Monday about my DH. We suspect some sort of surgery....will keep you posted.

I'm posting my tree....let's all share....obviously ours is fake and I never decorate it....it stays decorated all year. I put it in the basement as is....:? Lazy???? Lol

I decorate with nutcrackers since I was a dancer when I was young.....a little known fact. I was a ballerina!!!!! Anyway, I need to out those out.

Koolio....that is cold cold cold....why do you live in canada? Hahaha. I ask myself that question every winter. We live in the snow belt. Not much snow yet....all theses warnings.....nothing.:-|

My mom is now blaming her feed for her goats death...so it got me thinking.....what grain do you feed your horses? Rainn is loosing her top line even tho I had her floated. Thinking of putting her on elderly food. She is 25. Thoughts? I've never owned a horse so old.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up here for real,besides poppin' in for reading & "likes". Rick, ytour new house does look very Christmas-y. Santa Claus should definately know he's welcome (oh...YOU'RE Santa Claus, lol!..couldn't help that,read giggle..)

Happy Place, I'm glad you got your saddle! Hope it works out for you wonderfully.

Lori, your daughter is in my prayers. We're sharing the weather, it seems, as for the cold. maybe will warm up a bit next week, hopefully. I notice when I leave the "Denver Bowl" to go out on the plains a bit to Janice's place, the weather gets really real, & you're out in the "far plains"; brrrr.. Hope you're daughter gets to a more peaceful space.

Nicker, you're tree is nuts (sorry, had to do a bad joke on "Nutcracker")! I like the idea of shelving it decorated. Me, I might drag out my Santa w/blinking nose & reindeer w/same; bothj plush, gifts from my sister years ago. The cats might find it interesting! Can't do a tree, no room, & if there was...there's cats. Not a good mix. Fingers crossed for your husband, hope all will be ok. Go be a ballerina & dance on your horse!

These 3p-11p weird shifts I get sometimes are funky. Don't like 'em. Have another one tomorrow. And the solo-ness for most of the shift too, yuck... Had to miss the company Christmas party today because of the shift (just didn't want to be @ work 11-12 hrs), but the assistant chief got me a plate of food, & got my bonus check (YAY! that means the car gets it's tags & emission test, & Timothy will get his (due) wellness check @ the vet. Plus, a $100 giftcard to KingSoopers (big local grocery store chain).

It's all good. I'm just pooped, & glad tomorrow is "Friday". 

Love to all, sorry if I missed anyone or anything. later...


----------



## tjtalon

One thing I did want to say, before I collapse: oh, Koolio...I can't imagine THAT kinda cold. Guess I'll stop whining about -8 or minus whatever. Geez. YOU'VE got the cold.

Hope your ear-thing works out. My sister is partially deaf from an accident when she was 4 or 5 y/o (she fell onto a radiator while bouncing on a bed). She was issued hearing aids, but refuses to wear them. Guess it's all a choice, but w/the ringing in your ears too...that would be maddening. I hope you can find a way to get the hearing aid.


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, hope you are able to get that stove repaired quickly and warmth back in the house. For the winter clothes, you could look into the lighter atire that is made to withstand the arctic conditions without being so compounded to restrict movement. Look into that which the mountain climbers wear. It may be a bit more expensive than all the clothing you presently bundle up in together, but would give you the freedom of movement. I guess all that clothing also gives you some cushion from the hard ground in the winter when a fall happens that the thinner stuff wouldn't protect you from. I have used both methods and truly adore my freedom of movement.

Lori, I continue to pray for your strength and wisdom to overcome this time in your life and that she is able to come out of this with a new found respect.

Tracey, I admire any and all that adapt to the weather you have up there. I am not built for it and have found I am more suited to fending off 15' sea surges than 15' snow banks.


Tj, Maybe you could get a large picture of a tree and put it on a wall during the Christmas holiday and let that be your tree? Hoping you have a restful morning after your shift last night.


NM17, I don' have a basement, but do have 2 out buildings, 1-12x20 and 1- 12x16, then my 20x24 shop. The 8.5' tree we have that we got lucky and found at a yard sale for $20 takes two large duffle bags and 1 smaller bag. The lights stay on it even when taken apart, but all the ornaments are keep sakes we have bought or the kids have made and would never survive being stored on the tree. 


Our youth group is selling glow sticks at the Christmas parade tonight so it will be another late evening. Also, downtown has been hosting "A Dickens of a Christmas" the last few years. They have a place set up for ice skating( not real ice), horse drawn carriage rides, Christmas cartoon movies playing on the building faces and different vendors and games all along the way. We missed it last night, but will plan on going next Friday night. Will post some pics to share.

I hope the closer it gets here the more excited you all get about it like I do. Last year I couldn't find my Christmas spirit until the week of Christmas then went nuts with it until after New Year's. I have bee in the spirit this year since before Thanksgiving and it feels wonderful!


----------



## Celeste

It is dreary, cold, and raining. I also am having to work today. It almost makes me happy that it is yucky weather because I would feel so ripped off in life if this were a beautiful day and I was stuck inside. I think that there should be a rule that it only rains on work days or after dark.


----------



## Roadyy

I want to like your post 100 times while I sit here at work, but it keeps unliking it if I hit it more than once. lol


----------



## Koolio

*Coldmageddon*

Just when you think it can't get any colder... A friend of mine who lives about 300 miles SOUTH of us just posted that it is -48C (-54.4 F) there! We are hovering around -40 with no expectation of seeing anything above -30 until Monday. Yesterday it was as cold here as it was in Antarctica and colder than in the northern Soviet Union.

So how do we cope with temperatures that cold you ask? Well, coffee and Bailey's Irish Cream. That's what's for breakfast.

If they'd are settled enough, I think the horses might stay in for a good while longer today. The barn isn't heated or insulated but it does offer protection against the wind chill. I think it's a balmy -25 to -30 in there this morning.

NickerMaker - regarding top lines, I think some horses keep a top line more easily than others, but type and amount of exercise can help more than feed. My daughters mare loses her top line in the fall as soon as she is ridden any less at all. Naturally, she doesn't collect and lift herself much, so she depends on my daughter working her neck and back muscles. As soon as she stops working, her top line gets weak. My old man Sam on the other hand has a phenomenal top line, even in the winter at age 23. He naturally collects and carries himself all the time. With age, we notice a little bit of muscle loss in his back, but not much. Once he came back to us and we started riding him again, he has regained some of what he had lost and seems to be keeping it. That said, he is also ridden much more than Sally in the winter because he is bigger, stronger, furrier and more dependable in the ice and snow.
From the ground, you could try some simple regular exercises such a shaving Rain retrieve a cookie from close to her chest so that it encourages her to lift and bend her neck and back muscles. Lots of backing and bending in the neck should help too, and of course regular exercise.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It is dreary, cold, and raining. I also am having to work today. It almost makes me happy that it is yucky weather because I would feel so ripped off in life if this were a beautiful day and I was stuck inside. I think that there should be a rule that it only rains on work days or after dark.


I'll take -40 and sunny over dreary and raining any day! I hope your weather improves when you are off work so you can go riding.



Edit - sorry for the repost...


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It is dreary, cold, and raining. I also am having to work today. It almost makes me happy that it is yucky weather because I would feel so ripped off in life if this were a beautiful day and I was stuck inside. I think that there should be a rule that it only rains on work days or after dark.


I'll take -40 and sunny over dreary and raining any day! I hope your weather improves when you are off work so you can go riding.

Roadyy - I am happy to hear you are feeling the Christmas spirit this year. . Christmas is my favourite holiday of all, especially when we get lots of fresh snow and the kids and I get a chance to play outside. As an added bonus, I also get two weeks off over Christmas holidays.

Tjtalon - hang in there, it sounds like your work week is almost over. Too bad you missed your party, but it sounds like others are looking out for you too. 

I'll post pics of our Christmas tree as soon as we finish decorating. I'm still true to decide whether of not to out up a second tree downstairs. I like the tree up early, but gone by Boxing Day. I haven't started any baking yet and not sure if I will as we don't have houseguests for the holidays this year. I might be lazy and start another jigsaw puzzle instead.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm sure the outside lighting will start this coming week so those pics will come then. I posted pics of a couple of disc golf targets I built for our church outings and I am going to add wire to the chain so it drops the base down lower. Then we will wrap lights around the chains and dress them up like outside Christmas trees with boxes under them out in the yard. She is still going through the lights and decorations, PLUS:-(, one of the elder ladies from church informed my wife that she has all the exterior decorations collected by one of the elder guys who past away this summer. She wants me to come get them for the wife. Apparently there is a 6' sleigh among several very large air up lawn ornaments in the mic. I'm not so fond of the blow up items as I am the wooden decorations. My MIL had one at her place that had the carousel inside spinning. The wife wants them and she will have them..lol


----------



## Cacowgirl

We did get the stove fixed-got everything all apart, & cleaned out, things went back together, but w/some modifications so it fit better & hopefully won't bind again. The motor was loose, was the main problem. We did have enough propane to get us through, & went to town & filled both bottles again, & I got a couple more bales of hay, while there. Now DH knows where that feed store is & the 2 different ways to get there.

The outside decorations are ready to go up, just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit. This would be a good time to do some baking-LOL.

Rick-thanks for the tips about the clothing-another one is silk long johns-thin but quite warming-I've heard. I wore snow gloves this morning & that worked quite well.

Koolio-I can't imagine being in temps like that. I much prefer 90 degrees over 50 any day! I can't drink as much coffee as I used to, so switch off w/hot chocolate, warm cider, etc.

Sending "warm" thoughts to all!


----------



## Eole

CS: sending wellness thoughts towards your daugther; hope she feels better soon.
Roadyy: your wife and daughter sure caught the Christmas spirit. Like NM, I put my fully decorated tree in the wardrobe every year. It's a cute 3 feet high thing with white lights and apples. I add an angel on the top, straighten the branches and plug it in: tadam! (yes, I'm lazy too) 

NM: I'm lucky having easykeepers, so no grain. Just vitamins/mineral supplements to compensate poor hay. Just my Eole needs extra sometimes to keep weight. I use Carb-guard from BlueSeal. Before, it was a similar product from Purina: calories come from fat and fibers rather than sugar. Safer I believe. Senior food usually is extruded grain, easier to digest.
I missed the goats' death post, that's so sad. Did they have horse feed? Because I think the selenium in it is toxic to sheeps; might be toxic for the goats too?

Koolio: I so much understand you. Have had tinnitus-ringing in the right ear for over 3 years, non-stop. I thought I'd go crazy the first couple months. Loss of hearing on that side: earing aids are also in my near future. Bailey's in the breakfast coffee???:grin: Isn't it early in the season to hit under -30C?
TJ: Monday coming!! Love to read your stories, keep them coming. How many horses left at Janice's? 

We had a too warm day with ice-rain and now it's very cold and everything turned to ice. The paddock is an icy mess. I'll put boots on my sensitive canadian mare before turning her out; she did an abcess in this weather last year.
We are gradually renovating the stable, changing broken-eaten planks in the stalls, insulating doors to keep some heat in. I bought some nasty tasting stuff to spray on the new boards: hope it slows downs our beaver-horses. Then, I just got some slow-feeder nets: anyone have experience with those? I'm worried they might get their feet stuck in them, as you have to hang them low.


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot about the ear ringing post. I too have ringing in both ears, but it is still a low tone at this time. I have worked in so many loud places where ear plugs and the such weren't a huge priority thus damaging mine. I can't remember a time without the ringing and have gotten so accustomed to it that I forget it isn't normal and most times ignore it.

As for the hey nets, I have gotten on chairs, step stools or ladders to reach the rafters and tie the hay net opening as close to that as possible to reduce the chance of them getting their legs tangled.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - our pony got her foot caught in the hay net. Luckily it was in the stall and she just waited until we untangled her. Needless to say, we don't use that one anymore. The slow feed nets do have smaller openings, but I'm still a skeptic. Once a strand or two breaks, the openings are much larger. I have also heard of horses getting their teeth caught in the nets. I prefer to feed on the ground or in a tub as even with the nets a lot of hay drops to the ground. If you search the forum or the internet, there are some interesting alternatives to the nets that slow feeding, reduce waste and keep the feed contained.

Yes, it is early for such low temps, and early for Bailey's in the coffee, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do! LOL! (Good thing it's Saturday and not a work day).:wink:

We got the tree decorated this morning. I'll take pics once it is dark to show the full effect.


----------



## Stan

A good number of post this morning and all in the christmas spirit great to read. 
CS Teenagers we have all had them and what I have found when they go astray as they all do. If the grounding in fair play and a conscience is there they come back. The conscience is what keeps them safe. Then there is the changes taking place with there bodies and minds My daughter did some weird things as did my son and now I remind them so when their children get to that age they are better informed and know to keep their head down. Some even increase the size of the family but that akso has to be taken in stride. Im sure she will come through what is driving her along the route she is on So CS take strength, those of us that have had children know how you feel. Is that why we are patient enough to take on young horse. remind us of how the kids used to be.

Not a great amount of christmas spirit at home this year. Work is very stressful. I have just finished a report on a young man and have not supported his bid to get out of prison. He is also a relative of mine and I'm getting a back lash from the grand mothers and aunts which is part of the problem in my view. No decent male role models in his life.

I do not believe a female can male role model a boy once he gets past the age of around 7. As soon as the boy does not want to walk around the shops and hold mom's hand, it time she steped aside and let dad take over cause thats the message the boy is giving, even though he does not know it.

Sorry folks I deal with so many men that have never had a decent male role model and I hear the same story over and over. Our town which has recently been refered to in the news paper as the wild west, a cowboy town, and that is not ment as a complement, the word cowboy has an undertone to it in NZ when applied to criminal activity.

We had an orginsation trying and adervitising for men to act as male role models to some of the disadvantaged young boys. I put my hand up but found two issues and they are the reason I did not go ahead. One was the boys may get attached to the man taking the place of a father and the second was the instruction of what I was allowed to get the boy involved in.

The women running the show did not approve of boy things and we were expected to only get involved in activities the women had approved of or recommended. Not a lot of point being a male role model is it, as feminine activities is all that was allowed. Boys need to get dirty, they have a need to feel pain, they don't think they just do, they break bones, ride bikes with no hands, show off, then come a gutser. Its how they learn and now we wrap them in cotton wool, have sanitisers in case their hands get dirty, cant touch a horse because it may stand on their foot but can have their faces licked by a dog who has just finished its ablutions and we all know what dogs lick. So i dont offer my services as a role model.

No ladies I am not having a go at you, just some of the stupid ones I have to deal with, the ones that wont let go and let a boy be a boy. 

So christmas is just a couple of weeks away and i'm on holiday from the 20th for three weeks. Nothing planned. No get together of my kids and grand children they all live to far away and or are working through the break. I am planning a deer stalking trip in the new year with my son and a second to the South Island for a hunt with my son inlaw. All before winter. It snows in the South Island of NZ and I live in the winterless north where we can go riding on horse back all year round. Speaking of horses Bugs is still running around like a mad thing and I am a little busy at this time to spend the days with him so I have decided to get a kid to ride him for a week or two leading up to my holiday, then, Ill take over again. Kids bounce, don't they.

Cheers all
And stay warm.


----------



## Koolio

*Oh Christmas Tree!*

Here is mine all decked out. The lights change from white to coloured, but I prefer the white, so I'm not showing pics of the colors.









Had to add a picture of my Boston chillaxing in front of the fire. Note the Christmas decorations on the hearth. DH is having a snooze in the LazyBoy chair. I think I got his foot in the pic too.









I did get out to the stable today to ride. Koolio was plenty warm and sassy! I also rode Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony), who my daughter has been training. She has grown up so much and is turning into a great little pony. 
Sally and Sam will be outside tonight as it is starting to warm some. Sally's back pasterns are quite stocked up from standing in the stall, so I am hesitant to keep her in again. We did add an extra fleece layer to her blanket which seems to be keeping her from shivering.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow nice tree. We opted for a little live one this year as it's only the two of us. Got out for a ride today. Pretty chilly out but the sun was shining. Found out Scotty CAN buck. Just little ones though he was feeling frisky today. 
It sure is nice to know that Scotty can go 14 weeks between shoeing and trims. My regular farrier is away and her friend came out to do them instead but she said he's hot at least another 2 weeks. Yay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all,

Nice looking tree Koolio!

I forced myself,out shopping today...and after the first gift was bought I was having fun, and did a smoking job on the gift buying.:lol:

An issue I do have....is we have an angel tree at our school for those in need. It nice bc you know you are helping someone in our district. BUT when parents put an xbox 360 down on the list.....that's a bit much don't you think? Just for giggles I looked up,the price....they are $150!! I don't think so! I got my person some clothes, a fishing pole and a CD. Stuff on the list... We are just to 'help out'...but I feel as the years have gone by, parents are expect A LOT from us and ask for really expensive items!:-|

My niece is graduating college next weekend. My brother asked me to go and ride along. Assuming we were going the night before, as the university is nearly 4 hours away...I said I would go! Now my sister is going and has an office party the night before, so,he isn't going to leave until the day of.....that means I will have to leave my house, travel 1 1/2 hours to meet them, then travel another 3 hours(At least) to the university for a 10:00 am graduation.....from there I don't know....long sorry short...I don't think so...it's just WAY to much traveling for one day, and I work the next day!!!! I would have to leave my house @ 5:30 am to meet them at a meeting spot, that's just crazy!!! I'm backing out.....:-(

I didn't get my nutcrackers up today...hoping tomorrow and will,share.

Hoping too to get a ride in tomorrow,too. It's cold, 20s, but I'll put on the snow pants and go....today was too icy.

Koolio my horses stocked up too when I kept them in during the first two,days of deer season.

I have a call in tot the vet to hear her opinion on the senior feed. Talked to a guy at the local agway, and he said the triple crown senior feed is their best seller and named several people who use it. My thoughts are that when my pasture went south (basically non existent) at the end of summer is when Rainn started to loose her top line. I'm thinking she's just not getting what she needs. I really don't think she is sick. She has good teeth for 25, but her system is off as we know she has issues with her utter and skin....hence why I have a call into the vet. But I am thinking it might be a good call to try the senior feed.

She actually is being used and ridden more now than summer bc we have the bute for her as well as she has her fur!! So much of the summer she was bald and itchy, so I couldn't ride her. :wink:

Speaking of...next weekend will be one year since she came to my house,. I just love that little quirky horse!! She makes me giggle everyday. Just the way she tilts her head and sneaks into the hay mile...she's a ******.:lol::lol:

CCG, what. Did you say was cold for,you in you neck of the woods? My mom swears by the silk long under ware!! I'm hoping to get a pair for Christmas.

Yes,the whole goat death is sad and my mom is blaming herself. Dierks best friend is still grieving....patsy is hardly eating, her tail is down, and she just looks so, so sad. it's amazing how these goats relate to each other. They are not stupid or heartless animals. Moms mentor came today to see things. He set her straight and told her what she is doing and feeding is fine!! His death is not her fault!! Amazing the different opinions out there in the goat and horse world....that is why I am going straight tot the vet......so many opinions from the internet can be overwhelming and not always right for,your situation or where you live. Ya know?

Stan, I believe boys need a good role model as well....I also believe children need a strong mother figure!! Boys who do not have a strong mom in their lives, even at an early age....turn. I've seen many in the last three years who do not have a mom in the picture....and we have had nothing but issues with them.:-x. It's sad.

Ok, I've blabbed long enough. Talk soon!!


----------



## Happy Place

*Brrrrrrr*

We had a high of 26F today. It was 20 when I went out to the barn. The good news is my saddle fits perfectly! Bad news? It was cold and Rosie has not been ridden in too long! She was really full of herself. No pics! The rest of the day was spent helping DH split and stack wood. Not my favorite job, but it's so nice when we have all the wood we need to keep warm through the winter.

On Wednesday I am going to a barn that does Therapeutic Riding. They need volunteers to exercise their therapy horses and help with the lessons. I am hoping to just ride this winter and when I am off during the summer I can help with lessons and do some counseling there. It will be nice to do some counseling that is not in a school setting.

We don't have our tree up yet. DH put some lights up outside and they look really nice. So far, I have not caught the spirit. It seems to be coming way too fast. I missed out on Noel Night, which for me is always the jump start on the season. Hopefully church in the morning will help me get sorted out.


----------



## Stan

Rick :lol::lol::lol::lol: and he is right about the move.

I have spent the day driving through the pine forests looking for sign of pigs and goats. It seems the cullers went through just before they did the harvesting and thats because they cut and replant and the goats and pigs eat the top of the new tree killing it. So I need to look else where now but its a very larg area problem is its very steep and hard to walk.

Spent a couple of minutes with Bugs no pressure on him just me walking around his paddock. At first he was asleep and it took a bit of whistling to get him to look up. He must of had a real late night last night. He walked up and followed me around stopping when I stopped and moving off with me. He seemed a little calmer.

Any one heard from Alex and CW


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in late, after my 3p11p shift; have read the last 2 days, consider yourselves all "liked" (lol, "love" you guys).

Eole: 10 horses left @ the 'lil ranch @ the moment; Janice's 4, an owner's 3, an owner's 2, & an owner's one. (Tina owns the 3; have not met her, but she owns Tommy, plus Addie & Rosie. The 2 are Arabians, & the 1 is baby Beauty).

Everyone's Christmas decorations are lookin' lovely!

Ah, Stan you spent the day lookin' for pigs & goats. I spent today lookin' for any old people that slipped on the ice or fell in the snow! lol...didn't find any. We've just had tons of no-heat calls. TGI my F. & I do agree w/you about boys; although not a mother, have seen alot in the "past few years". Yup, there's a difference (like, no s..t [monitor, pleez forgive, couldn't help that]). Like "duh". Even my little boy cat has to crash & burn himself & push his limits...then looks at me like "huh?". Just being a boy.

Have another short post, but have to get off & on again, so doesn't get eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

Ok: I did something that I was afraid was stupid ($wise) ,but did it anyway but think it's a good thing: took some $ from my work Christmas bonus & found on Amazon some DVDs (idea being: can set up my exercise ball, my soon-to-be constructed horse-head w/rein-board, & "be there" while I watch/work.

Ordered:Rider & Horse Back to Back: Establishing a Mobile, Stable Core In The Saddle (Susanne von Dietz); Balance In Movement: The Seat of the Rider (von Dietz); Learn Horseback Riding: A Step-by-Step Video Guide (by N/A) & Intermediate Horseback Riding (by N/a).

Got enough to qualify for free shipping on 4 of them. Really trying to get myself set up for winter, & the Mondays I can't get out to SkyView. Besides, need to somehow get into greater focus during the week anyway, so...hopeful implementation. I was very careful w/ordering, & think I got what will be most beneficial.

Supposed to snow starting tonight & thru tomorrow. Hope I can get out to muck around @ the 'lil ranch on Monday. Gonna be cold, if I can get there (cold is cold, I can do it [TG not in Canada!]), but can't drive in blowing snow w/icy roads. Will see. I have hunter's socks to put in my rubber boots that I can put batteries in, so getting prepared.

I'm sure I've missed stuff in recent posts; but, I did always wonder, btw, how well hay nets actually worked; they kinda seemed like an accident waiting to happen, & you that know just affirmed it.

Nite all. Tomorrow am going to do laundry, basic domestic chores, call my Mom in Iowa (an every Sunday thing), clean fish tanks...then make a good dinner & crash w/a book or movie, or both...& go to bed early, to see how HorseMonday wants to present itself.

Be well.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Popping in late, after my 3p11p shift; have read the last 2 days, consider yourselves all "liked" (lol, "love" you guys).
> 
> Eole: 10 horses left @ the 'lil ranch @ the moment; Janice's 4, an owner's 3, an owner's 2, & an owner's one. (Tina owns the 3; have not met her, but she owns Tommy, plus Addie & Rosie. The 2 are Arabians, & the 1 is baby Beauty).
> 
> Everyone's Christmas decorations are lookin' lovely!
> 
> Ah, Stan you spent the day lookin' for pigs & goats. I spent today lookin' for any old people that slipped on the ice or fell in the snow! lol...didn't find any. We've just had tons of no-heat calls. TGI my F. & I do agree w/you about boys; although not a mother, have seen alot in the "past few years". Yup, there's a difference (like, no s..t [monitor, pleez forgive, couldn't help that]). Like "duh". Even my little boy cat has to crash & burn himself & push his limits...then looks at me like "huh?". Just being a boy.
> 
> Have another short post, but have to get off & on again, so doesn't get eaten...


 
Son and I are going deer stalking end of January in the middle of NZ north island. (my shout) Some thing I want to do with the boys. It becomes a story they can tell their own chldren. I know it sounds bad but I need some practice amd wild pig has a nice tast when spit roasted. Young goat is also a lean meet compaired to lamb and similar in taste. I have been sighting in the new gun and have discovered I have developed the habbit of closing my eyes just as the gin fires. Not a good thing so practice is required.

I deal with them when they come out of the courts or prison and its the same story, mum aunties and sisters all telling them what to do and no male role models to get a ballance and NORMAL male input. In NZ its getting to be 50% of the children are being raised in a one parent family and we have different roles to play when raising children, that is not being done as most of the children are being raised by their mothers. In the same token I do not believe men are fully equiped to raise girls. Here is another interesting fact. More children are killed by their mothers than by their fathers. I'll lay odds you wont believe that one. But its true now back to horses for they keep us sane but broke.


----------



## tjtalon

Back on quick to respond to Stan:

Maybe keep your eye quick on the critter after sighting on the rifle; changes your focus while aim is steady & your eyes won't close; nano-second thing, of course. Thinkin' it's just the newness of the rifle & unfamiliarity w/impact. I'd love to try roasted wild pig, sounds good.

Raising either girls or boys in one parent families is complicated. My current book-read is a history of Europe post-war 1945- 1990. Just getting into it (detailed book), but I just read that post-war Germany circa '50s-60's had a population raised predominately by women. That produced some some very productive & able men, but those are the ones that got in the "headlines", who knows what happened to the common folks. As said, very complicated (& convoluted).

What needs to "happen" is both strong male & female roles in child rearing, & there we are, right in the middle of our messy present mess. Yes, more females go nuts & kill their children, & males go whatever. It's a not-nice world, where some people think to seem it's ok to murder.

That's our dilemma on this planet. Those who are sane, do something else, & survive. The good stuff is hard to glean, but it's there.

Here, we go to horses.

Sorry if I went over the top.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Stan-I'm w/you on the theory boys need to get dirty, challenge themselves, etc.

Koolio-Yes, I'm into the warmer weather-cold makes everything hurt-you may not understand this for another 20 years or so, maybe never, if you're lucky, but it's a reality for many of us. But I have lots of clothes, and don't need to be anywhere in a hurry-that is one of the joys of retirement-LOL.

The donkeys water trough has a crack in it, so when it thaws enough to empty it, she will get a new one, & it will become a food bin, probably for the Morgan mare as she dumps her hay out of the 45 gal tub she now has. It's new, so that might be the water bin & it's black so that might help.

Didn't get much snow yesterday-just a dusting & it's already gone. We'll get a little warmer in the next few days. I made some fudge yesterday-oh yum!

TJ-Those books, or DVD's sound good, & the exercise ball does help w/core strength. Can't wait to hear that you have everything together & how you like it!

Keep warm everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Where do the days go?:?

I did get a rode in today!:lol: COLD! It read 20*, the humidity was at 90% it was a bone chilling cold....I'm still chilled. Will soak on the tub after dinner.

Got some grocery shopping in...when your out of TP...it's time to go....:lol:

Did a little Christmas shopping online, wrote lessons, did chores and here I am....the day is about done! Ugh! Not enough time in the day!

Told my bro I wasn't going to graduation. He totally understood. Had to tell DHs cousin we may not be at 'Christmas' next weekend....depending on what transpires tomorrow....although I am feeling positive. But DH hasn't even thought about the cousins Christmas....so he was like, tell them we are not sure. What ever....it's his family?:lol:

That's about it on my end. Will keep you updated on the docs.


----------



## zewzie

I am 56 and as a teenager my mother helped me buy a yearling and not tell my father about her. I had her until I married and sadly could not keep her. I have always wanted another horse, but in the back of my mind the fear of having to lose another horse would always rule. 4 years ago I decided to lease and lets say, that I was totally in love again and had to have someone of my own, that I can go or do anything I want with. My husband did not know anything about him for 4 months. Now my husband happily totes us all over the place. There is nothing like being on the back of a horse where you can forget everything, troubles, stress and its just you and your friend.


----------



## Celeste

It sounds like you had an awesome mom!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got up early to enjoy my coffee before we trek down into the city for DHs doc appointment.

Just got the call....school is on a two hour delay!:shock: figures...when I don't get to enjoy it!:wink: now my sub plans will be all messed up....but I'm not going to fret. They can figure it out. This 'getting old' thing helps with the worries....I used to fret about when I was gone....now I don't care so much!:lol::lol:

According to online, the roads are clear....so I'm not going to worry about that either!:wink: I looked at the map and the doc is near where I lived to do my student teaching...so I'm pretty sure of where we are going too! Yea!

So I was thinking about Christmas and all the gift giving....what gift are you giving that you are most excited about? I have two....the first is a homemade calendar for my mother. I've been taking pictures of her goats, dog, cats all summer and pulling them together on this calendar. I have some really cute ones of the goat that just died, so I can dedicate a page to him...

Second one is very simple, but to my horse friend. It's an empty cute container and note cards/ special pen. There will be a note that says that each time something good happens, write it down on a note, date it and stick it in the can. At the end of the year....open it up and read what you wrote!! I did this for myself this year...found the idea on Pinterest....can't wait to open it up.. I think she'll love it...as we always talk about being thankful for the little things!

Well, I better get going here. Happy Monday all! TJ hope you get a ride in today!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Pretty cold here in AZ-I think about 9 degrees. We've defrosted the cats' water dishes-outside ones) & I've broken the ice on the horse's water troughs and they are happily munching their breakfast. The trash truck comes today, but he's already later than last time. WE were going to take the Polaris into town for a repair, but DH can do it himself, just extending a tube for release of some fluid. So, I'll probably just hang around the house today, maybe do some baking or sewing. Maybe even some tack cleaning-have plenty of that to do!


----------



## Stan

Nickers, good luck with your husbands medical issue. 
I had a heart problem two years ago on the 23 December. Now SWMBO can't keep up with me:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I got off Saturday and had a little time before heading for the down town Christmas Parade where our youth group walked the road sides selling glow stick necklaces and bracelets. They sold just over $200 worth and could have sold almost that much more, but the powers to be stopped all vending as the parade started.

The youth group will be at my new place on Thursday afternoon to rake the leaves and haul all the fell limbs to the roadside. I will be gifting monies to them for the work to go towards their missions trip to Nashville next summer.

Yesterday after church I finished moving items from sheds to sheds and shop as to where they need to be. I've decided to just punch in some T-posts around the open area out back and let the horses in there while I clear paths through the wooded sections to run better fencing. Been looking at chainsaws to cut the trees down with that are on CL. Have seen a few from $50-$225 and can't decide which one I want to get.


Glad everyone had a good weekend and those who got to ride were able to enjoy it.


----------



## Hunter65

Omg it's snowing!!!! We don't see it very often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Have had a very weird Monday. Got all bundled up & hauled my HorseMonday bag to the car...& the car wouldn't start (about 3 degrees @ the time,7am).Called my assistant supv @ work (I live about 3-4 min from work) for the jumpkit. No go. Called my insurance roadside service. An hour later, he got it jumped, so I took the car to the dealership to get a new battery (have had a feeling it was "due", & this last freeze did it in). Got a shuttle to get home & to be picked up, 2 hrs later. Turns out the battery was indeed on it's deathbed ($118), but the fun news is the engine light came on when the roadservice guy jumped the car. Dealership couldn't get it off, but car driving ok, so.....

Came home (after going to bank to deposit my Christmas bonus, $53 of which is already gone for my riding DVDs [glad I did that anyway!! My Christmas present to myself]) to finagle bills incoming/$$. W/the rest of the bonus, I can deal w/the car ($65 diagnostic plus whatever; @ least $200..there goes the bonus, but thank God I had it), & will pay my rent w/paycheck of 12/31 (will mail ahead of time, post-dated; landlady will be less than pleased, but has to be done).

Called the assistant chief; I really can't get a personal day tomorrow or Wednesday, as such short notice, to deal w/the car(dealership will have to have it all day). Have a etxt in to Janice to please call me when she's back inside her house (I'd texted her, of course, when my car wouldn't start). Thinking will have to bail out next Monday too, & get the car into the dealership next Tuesday. Am apprehensive about going that distance w/the engine light on & not knowing the problem.

Have rambled here, it's been a very odd day. Was up @ midnite-thirty w/cramps & diarrhea, got a bit of sleep then woke up @ 3 a.m. Got up & got ready to go out to Janice's, then...boom. Obviously, didn't ride today, didn't muck. I mucked poo @ home instead!


----------



## Stan

TJ it reads like you have not had a good day, bet you are looking forward to tomorrow for a change in luck.

Rick, get a new chainsaw. Nothing worse than a second hand one that lets you down. I have two, Roslyns and mine. It saves her destorying two. She may be able to use one, but can't hear or feel when its not running right. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in to update you all on DH. We have a VERY big surprise yesterday at our doctors visit.....his heart is WAY worse than we even imagined!!!:shock:

He has an aortic aneurism that has dialated to 7cm. Normal is 3cm. We go back to the city Thursday for a catherazation to see if anything else is wrong, and then go back the following Thursday for some major repair. They wanted to do it today.!!!

The doc was wonderful, he made us feel!comfortable! and he felt confident this could be repaired. But it needs done NOW...in not so many words he told us DH is a ticking time bomb....no work or getting his heart above 125......this is how John Ritter died....remember him?

So....here we go!:wink: will keep you updated!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Prayers are with you, NM! Did the Dr. take him out of work?


----------



## Cacowgirl

tj-hope you are feeling better-that was quite a day-sorry you missed out on your horsey time. Both of my trucks have their check engine lights on-one is running a little lean & the other one could even be a gas cap issue. Don't have to pass smog checks here, so not a big deal. Hubby has a code reader machine-can't believe the dealership couldn't figure it out-kinda weird, eh?


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> He has an aortic aneurism that has dialated to 7cm. Normal is 3cm. We go back to the city Thursday for a catherazation to see if anything else is wrong, and then go back the following Thursday for some major repair. They wanted to do it today.!!!
> 
> The doc was wonderful, he made us feel!comfortable! and he felt confident this could be repaired. But it needs done NOW...in not so many words he told us DH is a ticking time bomb....no work or getting his heart above 125......this is how John Ritter died....remember him?


I am very glad that they figured this out now rather than later. I hope his surgery is not too hard on him, but it sounds like it needs doing immediately. It is a life saver that they figured it out. Keep us informed.


----------



## Roadyy

Miss Terry, sorry about your car luck and hope the check engine light goes out soon or they figure it out before leaving you stranded in your winter weather. Maybe there was something bad waiting for you on the way to the muck or back and this car issue stopped it from happening.

NM17, I am sorry to hear the heart issue is worst than previously thought. I will put you and him on my prayer list and look forward to your report that all went well.

Sandi, I am glad you were able to get some snow, but please keep it up there. These Floridians have no clue about driving in rain let alone what the road sides would look like if it snowed. Albeit the grocery stores would love it as they would be barren after only a mention of snow. lol

Ccg, let us know if your husband finds the CEL issue and gets the lean problem corrected.


----------



## Eole

NM: I wish your DH had no heart condition at all, but in the circumstances, it's really good news they found it in time. Keep us posted and you can pm me anytime... :wink:

TJ: sounds like a weird Monday indeed. Sometimes we wish we just didn't get up that morning and just skip a day. 
What Roadyy said:


> Maybe there was something bad waiting for you on the way to the muck or back and this car issue stopped it from happening.


 I actually use that thought when I'm late and and getting frustrated, stuck behind a slow driver: maybe he saved my life delaying my passage at a certain place, who knows... 

Hunter: will your snow stay?
Ours is here to stay. We had 6 more inches yesterday and today is "shoveling snow day". DH does the large spaces-parkings-entrance road with his ATV-snowblower. I'll do sidewalks, stairs, alleys with the shovel. This year, I'll try to maintain the riding ring ridable for the winter. I haven't figured out how. DH doesn't have time for any extra chore, so I have to manage myself. I'll try to just compact this snowfall as my base. I need something heavy to drag behind.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Nicker I hope DH will be OK glad they found it now.

Nah the snow will be gone by tomorrow. Its a skating rink on the roads today. At least it will warm up for our barn Christmas party this Friday! Sounds like fun. Door prizes, games, food, wine!!!

We haven't had a white Christmas in quite a few years. Although, we did have snow on the ground for about 2 months a few years ago and that is rare for uas. We usually just get rain.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! We got our first batch of winter this week. We had ice all day on Sunday and I had to take a vacation day from work on Monday. They canceled school but administrators were supposed to go in at 10. I decided to stay home. Well, actually I stayed home until about 11 and then went to the mall to do some Christmas shopping and then out to the farm to check on Isabella and Scuffy..and the trailer. I am happy to report that the trailer was dry inside. I was worried about it possibly leaking.

Today we were supposed to get 4-8 inches of snow so they closed schools again but this time we were told we could stay home. We ended up getting about an inch. LOL oh well. i loved having the day off.

I spent the day transferring very old home movies to my youtube channel. I also transferred my wedding video. I am happy they will be preserved now and I don't have to worry about the VHS tapes getting broken or torn. The oldest videos were actually transferred from Super 8 film to VHS about 15 years ago. Now, everything is on youtube...or will be. I got through about half of it all.

Loved seeing video of my Dad from when i was a little girl. Can't believe it has been 2 months today since he died.

We hired a moving company to move my mom from southern virginia, up to maryland on January 3rd. It was expensive, but will be worth not having to load and unload a truck and also not have to pack anything. My aunt and uncle and going down to get her on the 28th and take her to their house in MD then hubby and I are going down on the 3rd to be there when the movers arrive. I will be so relieved when she gets up to MD. She will only be 2 hrs from me and only 10 minutes from her sister. I also have to go down to southern virginia on the 23rd because Mom has to go to go to court for some legal stuff. Merry Xmas, huh? 

She is going to stay down there until my aunt and uncle get there on the 28th. She stopped celebrating XMas a few years ago when she became a Jehovah's witness. (Don't get me started on that..it is a sore subject with me) So, being down there alone on Christmas day really doesn't mean anything to her. For the past 10 years, Dad worked on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day so I don't worry about memories bearing down on her

Ironically, one of the videos I saved today was Christmas morning in our house in 1977. We used to have the best holidays. Brought back such great childhood memories.

Tj- sorry your horse monday wasn't a good one. 

Lori- I hope Bre is doing better. Raising a teen is so difficult.

Rick- did you find a chainsaw?

Nicker- sending healing thoughts and prayers to your DH.

Hope everyone is doing well. Looks like I will actually have to go to work tomorrow. Darn.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-in,scanned posts: Nicker, many & much prayers for your husband, I can't say how many.

Engine light was off this very early a.m. when started the car to go to work. Called tech when I got home, he said musta been a software-error/msg-glitch in comp system (oh, that's a shock). So...a big relief. I think the comp just had to resort itself w/the battery dead/in-out issue. Relief 'tho.

Ladona had a productive & hopefully peaceful day!

later gators.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:

NM: I will say a prayer and I wish for a speedy recovery.

Roadyy: Never go cheap on a chain saw, it will cause pain when you most need it.








It's getting closer, 15 days left.

Today's weather forecast was poor, school closed, I stayed home to avoid the nightmare.
Nothing went as planned, I plugged in the welder to finish up wood stove repairs
and half of the power in the house died.
Called electric company and now @ 8:30pm they left after repairing connections on the pole.
Although not my fault still threw havoc into today's plans.


----------



## Stan

Nickers, I know how your husband feels and his thoughts. I am thinking about you both, and putting out thoughts for a good result.

chin up girl


----------



## Cacowgirl

TJ-the engine light on my Dodge is off also-self-fixing things-I love it-LOL.

We are supposed to get up in the 50's today. We are planning a trip to the next town over for some shopping today. as tomorrow rain is predicted, but the temps will climb up, so that we are in the 60's by this W/E. Every little degree of warmth is appreciated in the winter, especially those night temps. The outside decorations are up-even the cat house has lights on it!

Shopping on ebay is tough right now-people are just snapping things up & running up the prices, maybe the week after Christmas will be good. But I did get a new pair of nippers-they are coming from Colorado and are US made.

So, now to get new wipers on my Ford & a bumper on it, then I can re-register it & get serious about selling my Dodge. 

Keep warm!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning to all.

Ladona, glad you were able to get all of your home movies transferred and saved for all time. I know how it feels watching the old tape and reels of years past. Always put smiles on my face seeing my dad again running around playing with us.

My mom's family were Jehovah Witnesses until she met my dad. He gave her a Christmas present and the church threatened to remove the whole family if it wasn't returned. Her dad couldn't get over that and they walked away from it. Glad things are coming together for her and her new living arrangements.

I have not decided on a chainsaw just yet. It is kinda on the back burner til I finish the other chores like getting the temp fencing done, Christmas lights put up, faucets replaced, etc. lol

MR, sorry about your power outage. Hope you are able to get the repair welds done soon.

Tj and Ccg, glad both those CEL's went out for you ladies. Ccg, if you were closer I would gladly build a bumper for the truck. I have built several for my jeep and some of the local trucks and jeeps.

Nm17, still praying for you and your husband. Please keep the spirit up and keep him uplifted.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a quick pop in.

Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts sent! I KNOW they work, and I appreciate it...and so does my DH.

Things are rolling along here. Trying to stay positive, and VERY thankful that this was caught!!! Someone is looking out for us!

Tomorrow is the catherization (sp) and hopefully that is successful and we can come home...but they told us to bring an over night bag 'just in case'. :?

I think the worst part right now is making sure all my ducks are in a row here at work, and getting things set for Chrismas. (although nobody expects me to finish shopping and whatnot) But I need to stay busy!

Gotta run, talk later!


----------



## corgi

Fun times at the barn tonight. Not!

I went out there tonight to put Izzy's heavy weight blanket on her and to let her out to graze on the good grass. She came to the gate when I called, which made me happy, because my last 3 visits, i had to go fetch her. Of course, I had also been doing a lot of trailer loading practice and she was sick of it. So, seeing her come to me when i called picked up my spirits a bit.

Anyway, as she was grazing, I walked around to all of the paddocks to say hello to all the other horses. There are 29 horses at the farm. Three of them are in a paddock that is a self-care paddock. Our BO usually doesnt allow self care board but this was a special case to help a young lady out. She has three young horses, all two years and under. She made the paadock herself far away from the barn. It has an electric fence.

As I was walking down the hill toward that paddock, I noticed the two year old pony, was standing on the wrong side of the fence. I called the BO and told her that he got out of the fence again (he has done it before) and that I would put him back. She told me that she would tell the owner and thanked me for putting him back. Before I could hang up, I noticed he was acting strange and then noticed he was caught in the fence. Oh no!

The BO said she would be right out to help me. I went over to the pony. He was bery calm for having his legs tangled in the bottom two strands of fence. I assumed it wasn't hot since he was so calm. It didn't seem to be shocking him. As I was waiting, I rubbed his head and found i had a treat in my pocket. I gave it to him. I have fed this pony treats before without any issues.

We have no idea how long he had been stuck in the fence, but he must have been hungry because he got very rude, looking for another treat. Nudging me and then biting me!!! I hauled off and hit him in the nose and said something like " I don't care if you ARE stuck in a fence, that is no excuse for biting." 

He bit me so hard that he broke the skin. I now have a wound and a bruise on my forearm. I like to think that the stress of being stuck is what caused this normally docile pony to bite, but OUCH!

But wait, it gets better....

BO gets there and the two of us are able to untangle his legs. We lead him back in through the gate, commenting that the owner must have turned off the electricity.

The pony went right to his water trough to drink...like I said, we have no idea how long he had been stuck. The trough was frozen, so I reached over the fence to break the ice and my chin hit the top line of the fence.

Oh my!

It was electrified!!!!!

Every filling in my mouth buzzed. LOLOLOL

I yelled and jumped back. The BO came running up, not knowing what happened. I was able to laugh it off but geesh....you try to help out a trapped pony and this is what happens!

Life is never boring at the barn, that's for sure!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh my corgi!!:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Eole

Corgi, that is quite a story, thanks for the entertainment! 
Bitten and shocked on the same event, really? Strange that you didn't feel the current while touching the pony and he didn't seem bothered either. Too hairy to feel it?

Roadyy; what kind of temp fencing will you use? Electric? If so, just the wire or rope/tape?

NM: more good thoughts for the cath-lab tomorrow. If they keep him, actually that could accelerate the steps towards surgery and being safe: so it will be good no matter what. :wink:

CCG, have fun shopping. Hope some day you'll share pictures of your new place and critters. Lights on the cat's house: neat!

So yesterday, I took the ATV and compacted the snow in the arena. It's on tracks, so I just went around and around. Turning radius on tracks and muscle needed: terrible! Needed all my weight hanging on the handle to turn that thing. My shoulders ache today (after shoveling all the snow too).
And today: I rode my mare in the arena. It was almost perfect. A little bumpy, but we could walk-trot safely. She was too hyper to ask for a canter, I kept her quiet. Winter riding is actually fun.


----------



## corgi

Eole, we figured out later that only the top two lines were hot. He was only tangled in the bottom two! Now we know!


----------



## Koolio

*It's a small world...*

Corgi - yikes! You had quite a day! I hope you heal up quick! We have electric fences and getting zapped sucks. On the plus side however, I had a girlfriend who unwittingly corrected her heart arrhythmia by getting zapped in the electric fence.

So I went to see Koolio at the barn tonight and another relatively new boarder who also has a grey Arab, was there as well. Between the other boarder, myself and my daughter, we own the only 3 grey horses on he property out of a few dozen horses. We got talking and she remarked how much Koolio reminded her of her own gelding. She asked me if he was a Totally Kool+++ baby (which he is). It turns out her horse and Koolio have the same sire who was brought up from Georgia for season of live cover. We live in an area where there are lots of horses, but very very few out of this stud. I guess it is a kool coincidence (pardon the pun), that my horse is out in a boarding pasture with his half brother. I hope I get to see her ride the other Kool baby, as it would be interesting to see if they have the same movement. They seem to have quite similar personalities.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Koolio-that is really net to find a half-brother-are there any personality things that are the same?

Corgi-I've been "bitten" by electric fences-no fun! Had some bites also, do you have some Arnica? That can help w/healing.

Rick-I would love a metal or wood bumper-DH is so into 'Pretty" & "perfect" or nearly so-I'm into functional. I've thought about having a neighbor make one, but what I would have to put up w/afterwards may not be worth it. We did get the wipers yesterday.

But, when I went out to my Dodge to put the "cold" bags back in there-I heard water running-a faucet had frozen in the cold, & the warmer day had thawed it,& the pressure from the water had it gushing out-we lost most of the water in our tank. Hubby got a cap from a neighbor, then went & got 500 gallons of water, & we filled the horse troughs also w/a hose as their faucet has not thawed yet. He will go get another 2,000 gallons today. Can't cry too much-another neighbor lost 8,500 gallons in the freeze. The shopping was pretty successful-I got a "computer" chair for my sewing room-the last one- so my deal was $46! And we didn't have to put it together & no box to burn! Yay!

Eole-I will take pics of the decorations-so they will be on the camera & some of the horses. My computer is acting up a bit, but I will get the hang of pictures one of these days. 

We are also hoping to get a companion dog for our big girl Lucky-one that we like will be at an adoption fair this Saturday-we can take Lucky & see if they get along. She is also a Shepherd /hound mix, young & fixed & good w/dogs, cats, kids. Would be nice if it worked out.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, that's what we call "Taking one on the chin for the team". hehehhee I remember the one and only time I got hit with the 20 mile charger on my fence line. The 6000v pulse is enough to make you never forget it. lol

I will be putting up 3 runs of 12 ga aluminum wire for a temp fencing. The horses already respect that 20 mile charger as much as I do and never get close to any of the fencing that has the wire across the top.

Koolio, very interesting about the greys and their breeding. I knew people hired studs to come to different parts of the country, but hadn't thought of one going that far to stud out.

Finally got the icicle lights up around the top edge of the house to find some sections of the new strings and of the old strings not working. Will have to check that out tonight. Here is the beginning of the outside decor. You can see the tree in the window of the living room.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

A quick check in to say the heart cath went well, DH is in recovery now. . Phew, one thing off our plate. There were zero blockages. Doc says he looks good!

Coool note, I attempted to tap Into my phone as a hot spot to use my iPad! It worked!! . Here i sit!

Funny....as I sit here, it very sunny out. Funny how sitting inside this hospital there are very many sick people! but outside life goes on...and sunny to boot! That's my philosophy for the day,

It's COLD here....like 10 degrees cold! Brrrr


----------



## Roadyy

Great news on the hubby coming out of it with a good report. Tell him he has people he doesn't know wishing him well and praying for ya'll.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM See that, prayers do help, everyone here was heard.

It's getting a little closer with another Holiday Greeting! 
Ren & Stimpy







Ebenezer!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks again everyone! We both appreciate the thoughts and prayers more than you can imagine!

Now we get to 'rest' a bit until the BIG surgery next Thursday. Then he will have his aortic root and valve replaced!! He's decided to go with the mechanical valve since he is so young. It's to last a long time.

Too cold to enjoy my horses here. I just go feed, scoop poo, and leave....:-(. Not seeing a reprieve in the cold either.....ugh.

Gotta run. I'm reading everything, just may not respond, right now I'm on and off quick.

Later gators!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We're finally warming a bit. Tried to keep up w/corral cleaning, but some of it is Frozen to the Ground! Dh might have a cold coming on-w/his asthma that makes him quite sick usually. Hope we can nip it in the bud, cause when he doesn't feel good it might as well be the world coming to an end. At least he doesn't have to go out & chop wood this year, but we need to get another pallet of pellets and TSC has them much cheaper than where we got out first pallet.

NM-hang in there and know that more prayers are coming your way.

TJ- did you get that bridle yet? Or did I miss that? Will more horses be coming in soon? 

Rick-Hope the fence building goes well-we have to redo the front fence-it is quite rickety-John did one part already, but the rest is really just a hint of where a fence should be-haha. We have a couple of places being held up w/angled posts. 

Christmas is coming so fast! I need to get some baking done.


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, I got a text from Miss Terry last evening saying she got them. I will let her fill everyone in on the rest when she has time. This is all for her excitement and excited she is. hehehe

Talked with the friend of mine that always loans me his 32 hp Kubota tractor and he is going to bring it with the grapler bucket, standard bucket, bush hog and box blade out Sunday after church lunch. Drop it off for a couple of weeks so I can try to clear out as much of the trees to increase the area for pasture. I will go ahead and put up the temp fence to get the horses over here, but work hard on clearing the property to make the final fencing area larger. Will be late and cold work over the next two weeks.

Oh, btw, anyone interested in a continuous swimming pool? A friend of the guy we are buying the house from left one on the back of the property and we are just looking to get rid of it. It is about twice the size of a large hot tub and twice as deep. Supposedly it jets water from one end to the other so you swim in place. You pay shipping and you can have it. The hoses are still attached, but you would need to buy a pump for it unless it will take a normal in ground pool pump. In that case there is an extra one for the in ground pool and I'll send it with it.

I'll get pics this evening.


----------



## corgi

Rick, I may know someone that is interested. He is a friend of a friend that has MS and has been trying to raise money for one of those. He hasn't raised enough money to buy one but has enough for shipping and installation. Let me check on it.


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds good to me. I will get m wife to go back there and snap a couple of pics to load of for you to show. It will need some cleaning as it has been out there for a while, but by appearance looks to be in very good shape.

I would say the thing is about 6' wide, 12' long and maybe 5' deep with blue interior.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning, everyone! Trying to put myself together for work today, but wanted to pop in. Haven't been able to post much lately w/work & whatever, but have been reading.

Nicker, so relieved to here that your husband is on the mend!

Yes, CCG & All: the headstall & reins arrived yesterday! No, I didn't wait for Christmas Morning to rip open the package, but DID wait till I got home from work & changed my clothes, tee hee. It's a beautiful set-up: the headstall is butternut color & the reins are a pretty sand color. I stayed up late rubbing saddle soap into all of it & bending things around to soften up the leather. Can't wait to take it to Janice on Monday for "show & tell"! Yup, exciting & excited, to say the least! Now I have my work cut out for me for practice & practical application....

Have to go get in the shower now. Hope everyone has their Christmas plans together & all goes well w/all. (Rick might be relieved that I won't be bending his ear via text, so he can get some work done, lol!...good luck w/all that clearing & fencing...)

Later! Love to all.


----------



## Happy Place

I wore my barn coat into work today (casual, no students!). It's so cold that I put my coat over may lap to warm up. I just realized that it smells so much like horse. I love that smell! Sorry to all my co workers!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't realize I had ordered two different color pieces there,Tj. I apologize for that. I should have paid more attention to that when I ordered them. Hope they aren't too contrasting in color.

HP, everything jacket or blue denim shirts I own have that smell on them and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh no, Rick the colors are perfect, very complementary! It's all perfect, & speaking of Perfect, I'm looking forward to what unfolds between use @ home for practice & w/use for Tommy.

CCG, forgot your other question: as far as I know, the horses @ Janice's still number @ 10. That will be an unfolding of events too, to see what new horses come into the fold.

Is it Monday yet? (or Sunday anyway, have a lot I need to get done).


----------



## Stan

Saterday here in NZ and I survived another week at work don't know how as I lost it with the manager and resorted to walking away uttering what can not be printed. One more week to go then its a break and time to regroup. Never know I might be able to salvage whats left of the marraige.

Nickers great news so far and sending good thoughts your way. Does you husband ride if so he will have more zest for it after his operation and if not then he may well develop an interest.

After I had the heat attack I spent a lot of time with Stella, she did help me by getting me moving and exercising and focused. No riding for three months but that was only because the others would not allow me to tag along.

I intend to get Bugs back in shape when on holiday and the second week in January I'm off deer hunting with my son. Its what we call a meat hunt. I have the belief if one is going to bring down an animal it had better be for one of two reasons to put it out of its pain or for food.

I remember a time when I used to take every one surf casting and one of the boys started to break open oysters on the rocks. He was not so keen after I made him eat it and he got the message if you kill it, eat it, don't waste it. I do make an exception on rodents and possums On that note the local farmer is getting his pasture knocked around by wild pigs coming out of the forest so I'm going to have a go at getting a couple of them for the BBQ and freezer.

I'm in the lounge watching Bugs comminicate with the sheep he needs the company but would rather them be in a different paddock from himself. He looks to me as if he has grown taller which he should not have or perhaps that is me getting older and shrinking.

Cheers all
Only 11 more sleeps untill that jolly fat man in the red suit tries to get down the chiminy, he will need to lose some weight because I have a box of beer to share with him. Not to mention the ham on the bone we can enjoy. 

Rick good luck with the changes, and getting the property ready for your horses.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, if Santa makes it to your place, would you please ask him to put me back on his nice list? I can't imagine how he always seems to get me on his naughty list...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Christmas is coming too fast! Have to pay the property taxes by the end of the year-that is priority one. But, they are less than the 6 months of auto insurance I had to pay at the end of October- I will be so glad when the F-250 is paid off in 2 more months & we can drop the collision coverage.

DH has a cold, so I'm trying my best to stay healthy. Made a "green smoothie" w/the Nutra bullet-it was pretty good-we both had some-I will have to buy a lot more "greens" to keep making them.

Have some outdoor chores to catch up on, & lots of plans for this W/E-at least if I'm outside I'm away from hubby's germs!

TJ-Happy "riding", hope this gives you a little more confidence in your abilities. What goes on in your head, does make a difference to the horse. So, think positive & have fun!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone! (Happy Saturday to you Stan)

It sounds like there are a few man-colds going around. I hope everyone's significant others get feeling better soon. My son was up at 3:30 this morning throwing up. This is one of those circumstances where it is a good thing I don't hear much as DH heard him and got up with him. My son is feeling better now, but managed to miss a day of school over it.

I am sorry to see winter has got its grip on a few other places too. With the wind chill the temperature here has been hovering around -25 to -30 for almost 2 weeks now. Average for this time of year is -5. We have also had snow, snow and more snow. We got nearly a foot of new snow yesterday. Needless to say the roads have been terrible with a car in the ditch about every quarter mile or so. I am so glad to have 4WD and a sensible gas pedal foot. 

We are expecting a chinook tomorrow which will bring temperatures up to around freezing. Balmy!! I plan to get out skiing and maybe get a little skijoring in with Sam as well. It is amazing how freezing can feel so warm after a week of -25!

Stan - I'm right with you in having one more week of work before some time off. I can't wait! Are you off through Christmas holidays? I hope you get some bonding and riding time with Bugs.

Roadyy- good luck with your fencing. I am amazed by how much you accomplish in a week. It sounds like you are enjoying your new place. Did you decide to purchase or are you leasing?

Celeste - I find myself of the naughty list tool. Not sure how... Hopefully I'll get on the nice list this year, especially since I put a down payment on a new motorcycle for my husband.

Happy Place - I love that horsey clothes smell too, but never get do take it to work because I have students with severe allergies.

Nicker -I am still sending good healing vibes to your husband. I wish him the best on his next procedure and hope his new bionic ticker is going to be fantastic.

Tjtalon - is Monday your Friday? Waiting on pics of the new headstall.


----------



## corgi

Rick, I just found out the guy I was thinking of got his pool in October! My friend suggested you contact a MS Charity Organization because there are thousands of people with MS that are in need of one of those pools and they would probably come and pick it up from you.

Koolio, I have no idea how I would survive in -25 degree weather. I am such a wimp. Anything under 40 makes me whine like a baby.

Cacowgirl- we have a restaurant chain here called Tropical Smoothie Cafe. They make a spinach/kale smoothie that is amazing. I was afraid to try it at first but now I am addicted to them. Anytime I feel a cold coming on, I go and get one and i swear I feel better. I should probably learn how to make my own.

My pony bite is healing much faster than I thought it would. The place where he broke through the skin, scabbed over immediately and all that is left is a yellow bruise around it. 

Tomorrow we are taking Wyatt, our corgi, to get his picture taken with Santa at Petsmart. We have done it for the past 9 years. People think i am silly but I love having that picture every year. If I could get Santa to come to Isabella, I would get her pic taken too.

Happy Friday everyone! (Happy Saturday to Stan!)


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, if Santa makes it to your place, would you please ask him to put me back on his nice list? I can't imagine how he always seems to get me on his naughty list...


You can't imagine why?:lol: Ill see what I can do.:wink:


----------



## Stan

Koolio: Im of work from the 20th to the 13th a good break. And as you are in the same boat as Celeste with Santa I'll add you to the list needing some assistance getting back into his good books.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm up late (after my truly hated 2p11p Friday shift), but havin' a hard time winding down. One more day (12noon-8p) then off. Tracey, Monday is my "Sunday", am off on Sundays & Mondays. Sundays I try to get everything done I need to do, then out to Janice's on Mondays (I find myself w/a lot of catch-up during the week sometimes, as essentially I have one day "off"...but it's HorseMonday, which is beyond important. I'll get pics as soon as I can of the headstall & reins, @ least of themselves if not on Tommy (& my "practice rig" is still to be constructed).

CCG, Janice told me that visualizing makes your brain actually think the real thing is going on, so that's the plan. Putting my "positive" together I hope. There's going to be Mondays soon where I can't go out to Janice's because of the weather, so want them to be HorseMondays anyway...w/out the poo I guess! I've decided to be patient w/all of this, & let the process happen.

Good to see a post from you, Stan, hope the holiday break does you well. I agree w/the hunting; you kill it, you eat it. I'll try just about anything, but not possum; I know it's not a rodent, but looks enough like one, so, nope. Good luck w/the deer hunt, & w/your new rifle.It does sound like you need a good break, from everything but Bugs.

Ladona, I didn't have a chance to comment on the ponybite-electric fence fiasco, but glad it didn't go real serious on you & that your healing. what I thought when I read it was "Good Grief, Corgi!!" Ouch!

Have to go to bed now. One more work day-nite. Seems that I'm on Santa's Good List this year, that's never happened before, I've generally gotten "coal in my stocking" lol! Now I've got a purpose & a project.

'Nite all.


I've enjoyed the comments about horse fragrance on clothing. When I come home on Mondays I wear the sweatshirt I wore while there all day before I have to put it in the laundry basket, & sniff my hands as long as reasonable before I have to wash them! I feel wistful having the odor go away.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I will see search online today to see what we have around here for MS organizations and let them know what I have available. 

We are doing a lease/purchase on the house for 1 year to make sure we do want to buy it. At the price and size, I would be an idiot not to make that investment even if we only stayed in it 5 years and flipped it. Once, fixed back up within a reasonable budget the property should be valued in the $300k range. If I can stick to my budget then that would be about $140k profit.


Naughty list,hmmmm,, I find myself thinking of the Chevy commercial about Santa's naughty list. The one where those on the nice list get the white cars and those on the naughty list get the red cars. I like that naughty/nice list.


Tracey, reading about your skijoring and it reminds me of my teen years. I had a friend who raised Brahmas from birth as pets, yes pets. His back fields were on hills and terraced( look like steps up the hill side) and we would tie the rope around the bull's waist and slap on our water skiis. The bull would drag both of us all over the flat land and we did great, BUT when he headed for the terraced hill, we got nervous, no scratch that, we got skeerd! He ran down that hill and staying in the upright position was never a harder thing to do, but if you did you were laughing so hard at the bottom or top. There were a couple of times we wound,literally, up in the barbwire and pasture fencing that was about 15 feet from the last step at the bottom. No one was ever seriously injured and no bulls were harmed during the making of that fun. Small pun at disclosures in films..lol

NM17, will still keep your hubby on the prayer list as others are doing til he comes out of the procedure as Steve Austin. Although with his new bionic power and stamina, you may be in some serious trouble keeping up with him. haha

We are expecting 100% rain today and I'm sitting here at work waiting to see when or if we get rained out. Either way will suit me. Stay and I make money, go and I drive T-posts in the ground and get closer to the horses being moved.

Finally got to see the yard during daylight hours after work yesterday to see the difference after the kids from church raked up almost all of the yard. It really looked good. 

Later all.


----------



## Celeste

The question is, to get off the naughty list, do you have to quit being naughty, or just try to figure a way to distract old St. Nick? On the other hand, I really like red cars..........


----------



## Roadyy

I've seen pics of most of you ladies and can honestly say that you all can use just a light flick of the hair over the shoulder and have him fully distracted.:wink:


The old "get out of a ticket" flirt trick on cops.


----------



## Roadyy

I called the number I found for the North Florida chapter of the MS Society and left a message. They are closed on weekends so does that mean no one suffers from MS on the weekends? That has got to make looking forward to the weekends so much better for them.


----------



## Koolio

Guess who was definitely on the nice list? That would be my DH. He picked up his Christmas present this morning. This oughta get me somewhere on the nice list... Hopefully.... :lol:


----------



## Stan

I have to agree with Rick of his assessment of the photos we have seen and just a flick of the hair should do it. However, on the off chance Santa has had a bad evening with Mrs Clause I will still put in a good word for those who think they need it. That is, if I have mannaged to get back into his good books myself, but then, a nice new red vehicle to tow the float will not go astray.

Rick that has got to be a good investment. My property was not brought on the basis of investment, but rather a life style so that is another way of looking at it. But I need a swiming pool.

I did think of a his and hers pools. I'd cut the top off a couple of plastic 44 gallon drums, put them half way in the ground a small wooden deck around them, changing shed, bar table and there you have it no arguing over who is in the shallow end or has the best sun position on the deck.

Time to change Bugs from his paddock into the Jenny Craig one he has put on a little more weight.

Cheers all
Nickers, all good thoughts to your husband and you.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - you can tell Santa that red is my favorite color too, but I want mine with a front end loader and a three point hitch. Unfortunately, I think I will have to settle for hearing aids...

Rick - it sounds like the house will be a good investment, especially if you can build up some "sweat equity". It is also good that you get some time to decide. As the economy improves, this may work out Very well for you. Do you have a guarantees purchase price until you decide?


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> But I need a swiming pool.
> 
> I did think of a his and hers pools. I'd cut the top off a couple of plastic 44 gallon drums, put them half way in the ground a small wooden deck around them, changing shed, bar table and there you have it no arguing over who is in the shallow end or has the best sun position on the deck.


Stan, are you sure you don't live in Georgia? That sounds like a Georgia ******* idea. Fantastic! Jeff Foxworthy would be proud!


----------



## corgi

Just thoughts I would share Wyatt's annual Santa pic! The things we do for our animals. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

*Happy Saturday*

Snow, snow and more snow. It sure is pretty! My chickens definately do not like it. I started my new arthritis meds this morning. It knocked me out and I slept for HOURS lol. I guess I will be taking it at bedtime from now on. I was supposed to ride today but with all the sleeping and snow....

I have only 4 days left to work. I cannot wait. The kids are cranky and it's getting on my last nerves! We all need a break I guess. Hoping to rest and ride lots!

We're getting our Christmas tree tomorrow. I'll post pics when it's all done. 

Stan- I think I need to be put in the Jenny Craig pasture with Bugs!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Trying to keep,up with all the posts. 

Again THANK YOU for all the positive posts. I read them to my DH...they make us both feel blessed! I wish there was a smiley with a heart.:wink:

Not much horsing around here....did chores and then rushed out to shop. I think I am just about ready for Christmas. Still waiting on several gift to come in the mail. Found a real nice 32 in flat screen TV for the bedroom. Will,surprise DH with it when he comes home from the hospital. Thought he would like to have different places to chill and watch TV and movies.

The surgery has been been moved up to Wednesday now...not bc of DH, but the docs schedule...which we are happy about...let's get this done with and home for the holidays.

That being said, I'll take Wednesday/ Thursday off work, and hope to make it back Friday afternoon to celebrate with the kids. One of the parents made me think...she said the kids would want to celebrate withme, not a sub....so now that the surgery is moved up, I think I can swing it!

Speaking of the kids, I had told them I wasn't sure if I would be back this past Friday....depending on how the tests went. When they saw I returned, I received lots of hugs! Made me smile.

It snowed and snowed today. It would have been beautiful to ride, but it was the lady day of deer, so the woods were full of gun shots. Maybe tomorrow....after I go I to school. I got the mantanace guy to open up the school for me so I can pull myself together for this last week.

Stan, what did they do to fix your heart? How SWMBO? Talking yet?:-(

TJ, wanna see this rig!

Happy, are you a teacher or counselor? I forget what you said.

When I was out shopping I bought some senior feed for Rainn. Tomorrow I'll start slowly switching her feed over. Hoping it helps put weight back on her.

Speaking of Rainn...you know she is my escape artist...:lol::lol: I again left the gate open to the barn bc I was getting one more square of hay for them. I heard little clip claps coming up behind me...turn around and there Rainn coming through the man door. Simultaneously as she comes through the door she spies me, and I say "Raiiinnnneeerrrr". She spins around and high tails it out the door! :rofl::rofl: she is so stinking funny! I laughed and laughed!:lol::lol:

That's about it on this end for now. Here is a pic from this afternoon after much of,our snow fall.


----------



## tjtalon

Here's the headstall & reins from "Secret Santa" (one of God's names, lol) via our Rick:


----------



## tjtalon

Is that not a beautiful "rig'?

Speaking of beautiful: I have short hair, so none to flick. I rely on my eyes to do the flicking for me, lol. Well...they say the eyes & the smile never age, so, there ya' go!

Pretty pic, Nicker!, & what a big day you've had. Much much good luck on your husband's surgery, fingers way crossed.

I LOVE the pic of Ladona's corgi w/Santa; what a pretty little dog! He looks happy, & bet he gets what he wants in his Christmas stocking...if he hasn't eaten shredded both stocking & present yet, that is...

Tracey: that gift to your husband should out you on Nice List for several years...!

& I'm w/Celeste; Stan is secretly living in Georgia...

Rick, did you get rained out @/or work or rained on placing posts?!

Hope all had a good Saturday & will have a good Monday. I'm going to go to KingSoopers (grocery chain) tomorrow & put a dent in the gift card from my Christmas bonus (& call me Mum, like every Monday, & do chores, & & &): look forward to HorseMonday; supposed to be very nice weather (might change later in the week).

Later then..


----------



## tjtalon

BTW: where's Alex?


----------



## tjtalon

I made a mistake; I call me me Mum on Sundays...my days are getting way too slammed recently, anyone else having that issue?!

Almost Merry Christmas!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes TJ, I woke up this morning several times thinking it HAD to be Monday and I was late for work.....my days are really messed up since I was off two this past week, and a couple this week. SO glad we get an entire two weeks off for the holiday! Woohoo!

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, I'm retired & now that I'm back into the horses, the time just flies by! We need to get the C. Cards out,& on their way. I have a potluck to go to today,& we're looking for a dog that can be a companion to our big girl, that can stay outside w/her & fit calmly into our life. Definitely, no puppies! Also have to get geared up for our trip to So, Cal for DH's Dr. visit in Jan. We usually also make a shopping trip out of it. I'm finding that now a day of shopping can be exhausting. Also, if the weather is freezing, we will have to make a very quick trip instead of a long W/E. We so miss our old friends.


----------



## corgi

Today was warmer and sunny but way too muddy to even think about riding. The horses were slipping and sliding just walking around the farm.:-(

When I got out there, Isabella was sunning herself. The little mini, Lil Britches, was standing guard. It was too cute not to take a picture.


----------



## Koolio

corgi said:


> Today was warmer and sunny but way too muddy to even think about riding. The horses were slipping and sliding just walking around the farm.:-(
> 
> When I got out there, Isabella was sunning herself. The little mini, Lil Britches, was standing guard. It was too cute not to take a picture.


I love Isabella's blanket and the little guy! He's too cute!

I have mud envy :lol: We got freezing rain followed by blowing snow but did get milder temps this weekend. I did get in a quick ride this afternoon, but the deep snow was tough going even for Sam.


----------



## Stan

Well its blazing sun here but the weather is predicted to turn to custard and last through until christmas which I don't mind its is dry and not looking good for next year.

Most kiwi males havs a little ******* in them its what we call a number 8 wire mentality. I did think of a biger his and hers pools and that was to cut a 25000 liter plastic water tank in half, put them side by side half in the ground and the deck and all but then some inspector from the counsel would want me to fence them off hence the smaller 44 gallon drums.

My truck broke down in the weekend and I have had to take a day off work to fix it $400 dollars later. Not a good start to christmas.

Nickers My heart was damaged through lack of blood flow and was slowing down. It took me 5 days to get to hospital. The specialist told me after they had stablised me through the night and got the beat rate up that I did not have another day. I just made it. They put stents in me and as luck would have it did not have to open me up. However that may be yet to come, as they told me the stents are only good for 5 years and two of them have gone.

The heart itself was affected in the worst place posible for survival, but if one did survive the area damaged was also known to be the place that heals the best with little after effects. I do believe I was being looked after. The first attack I had was on the 23rd December and each day except christmas day. I think it was the afternoon of the 28th I drove myself to hospital I was going down hill fast and knew it. The repairs were completed on the morning of the 29th. A bit of rattling resumed a few days after. Well I had to make sure every thing still worked didn't I. Also, another thing they told me was after a couple of months rest I would be able to play half a round of golf, which was a huge surprise to me because, I could not play golf before the heart attack. 

And as for the other question. Things are not good, I have no idea where it is heading at this stage. Could be rifles at 20 paces or a chainsaw and cut every thing in half. Not sure how Bugs would handle that. However what will be will be. But i'll keep trying untill the bitter end. We have a couple of weeks off work so things might settle and improve, if not.

Mature man for sale, folliclely challanged, (almost bald) high milage,(run in) has teeth and can still see, Not over weight, has a beer now and again, still in working order. Has horse, saddle and a float. Can throw together a feed if required, has a drivers licence, Cheep.:lol::lol::lol::lol: and working.:lol::lol:

Keep positive NM he will be fine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Stanley....you crack me up.:lol:

You take care of that heart of yours!:wink: glad you made it through all that....geez...funny how things work huh?

Did chores today, ran to the school to pull things together. Took the dog with me...no big deal, I was the only one there. The mantanace guy came after church and locked me in...kinda weird being In that building all alone....there is one hallway that gives me the creeps....glad to have the dog, hahaha

Returned to barn tonight to find Jay acting as if he didn't feel too well....I threw some hay is to satisfy them as I cleaned first...he usually digs in....he didn't. His whole facial expression was of discomfort....could see it in his eyes..

As I cleaned, I found someone had the runs....at fist I thought it probably was Rainn with the new feed.....I checked both bumms...nothing. Then I thought maybe Jay since he was droopy and one of the piles was in the vicinity of where he was when I arrived. Then Rainn went, and it was fine, so...I think It was him.

He seemed to be eating more eagerly by the time I left, and his gut sounds were good....I think he overindulged today. If we aren't careful he will eat all his hay, rains, and I left a little out in the shed for Rainn I case he booted her....mom said she saw him out there! :-|. Bad boy.

Came home, had dinner and watched a movie with DH. I should have been wrapping gifts...as I feel now that the surgery has been moved up a dah I'm running out of time to get things accomplished....but spending time with him is more important.

I have to say...I am proud of myself at holding things together and being organized! . I'm keeping my mind on the matter...and focusing on being positive...now I have to stay away from the ones who aren't! I felt the anxiety oozing from my mother yesterday, and I think it's about this whole thing....I don't need that! 

Have I told you about my SIL, DHs sister? Not my favorite person....so this weekend was the 'cousins' Christmas, and we chose not to go. So I texted everyone and said "wish we were there, there In spirit". She wrote back, miss you guys...BUT WE ARE STILL HSVING FUn! Now, that may sound innocent enogh, but if you knew how self centered she was...all she is concerned about herself, partying and haing a good time...you would know why that irked me. I'm not saying they should be sitting there crying cause we aren't there...but she's famous for 'stickin' to us...especially me. I think she's jealous....she makes snide remarks all the time, like during thanksgiving, she called me Morgan Fairchild bc of my sweater. Long story short I called her on it..she denied it, but I said, she's besutiful, go ahead and call me that anytime!:wink: she makes fun of DH, her brother all the time too...we are always the brunt of her and her DHs jokes....:? Whatever...

THEN, DH told me that they all got home today around noon b/c SIL had to be somewhere today...we all usually car pool to the cousins. This irked both of us b/c last year we wanted to get home b/c Rainn was being delivered! That's a big deal!! But we were at their mercy, they drove....and they took their good old time....oh let's watch the football,game, let's run to TJ Maxx....almost intentioan:twisted: we were both fuming. SIL KNEW Rainn was being delivered, and she just took her good old time getting us home. AND prior to going they assured us we would get home by noon so I could be there for the delivery.....nope! Or we would have driven ourselves....we got home at four.:-x

Oh well, that was then, this is now...just goes to show that it's all about her bc when she has to get home....they do....im not really getting all twisted over her...did that for too many years....just tellin a story.:wink:

Who mentioned about horse smell? I intentionally hug my horses and hang on them prior to leaving the barn...ensuring some smell to linger on my clothes,:lol:

Ok, I think that is it. I told you the surgery is on Wednesday now right?

It's still cold....got more snow, and now it's blowing something fierce. I feel like I live in Canada! Hahaha

Corgi, wow, I see bare ground in Those pics! I still haven't blanketed my two...they seem ok. although Jay doesn't like the frozen ground.

Have a good night all!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Ah Stan-sorry to hear of the problems. My truck did some weird things while driving to the party today-it really is time to sell it-I think the contacts closed & sent a super charge to the battery, but it's an excellent battery (Optima) so is ok. It corrected itself right away & was fine on the way home. I need a back bumper for my Sport Track, then I can get it re-registered. We put new wipers on it this week, & it got a new Optima when we went to CA last Sept. It gets better mileage than the V-8 Dodge. But, the CD player in it doesn't work-darn!
At least, the radio works, although we don't get much choice of stations out here.

NM-You are a dynamo-wishing you & your DH the best throughout this trying time.

Another day closer-we got some of the cards out today, still have some more to address etc. Dh is still feeling pretty sick-it's starting to settle into his chest-this is the dangerous part, but he's staying pretty quiet & working on getting well.

One day at a time-keep plugging onward.


----------



## tjtalon

Hope everyone's people & trucks get to feeling better soon...

Going to leave in in a little bit & go to Janice's. Can't wait to show her the headstall & reins, & have a Christmas card for her.

Everyone take care of their hearts!!

When I get home, going to go buy a PowerBall ticket & win it, of course, then take a quick trip to NZ & flick my pretty eyes @ Stan.....But seriously Stan, I hope things work out soon & good for the two of you. No more hurt hearts....

Later, my friends..


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio said:


> Stan - you can tell Santa that red is my favorite color too, but I want mine with a front end loader and a three point hitch. Unfortunately, I think I will have to settle for hearing aids...
> 
> Rick - it sounds like the house will be a good investment, especially if you can build up some "sweat equity". It is also good that you get some time to decide. As the economy improves, this may work out Very well for you. Do you have a guarantees purchase price until you decide?


Yes. The purchase price is $145K and half of each monthly payment goes towards that purchase price.


I wanted to respond to this before reading the rest as I didn't want to forget it. lol


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, glad the surgery is going to be sooner and allow you to share the celebration with your students to make them happy.

I understand that family irritation as I have a sister that is like that minus the spiteful remarks. She just doesn't put anyone's needs above hers. Still love her all the the same just learned to not allow myself to be put in that position.

Ccg, hope your DH gets to feeling better soon and hope you find a bumper for the sport trak.

Corgi, great pics!!!

Stan, I hope you and SWMBO find a way to make things right and get back to a happily married future.


Tj, I hope your day at Janice's is a good one as I'm sure you will be wearing a smile until you hit that frozen muck. lol I hope Tommy likes the gift.


Well, Saturday I left at noon and worked into the dark getting the fencing done before heading to church for our white elephant Christmas party. Ate too much and laughed too hard, but had a wonderful time. Went ahead and gave notice we wouldn't be at church on Sunday as we needed to get the final touches done in order to bring the horses home and get out of those drives to feed them.

My friend Rob who loans me his tractor brought the tractor over around 2:30 yesterday and we made a quick pass with it to see how it was going to work at clearing the trees and under growth. Did great, then asked about him getting his 4 horse, goose neck, slant trailer to haul the horses one day this week and he said he would run home and get it now and meet us up there so we could do it during daylight instead of fighting to load in the dark. This is a great friend!!!!!! Gave him $35 in cash to help over fuel as I always offer, usually more, and he keeps telling me I don't have to do that. I do always send the tractor back with a full tank. 

The horses are at the house now!!!! I am so thankful and now just hope they don't get evicted by the city. lol

Oh and I see Alex on Book of Faces from time to time. She is doing ok, although she is still hurting from the broken finger. Her number 3 boy is going home this week so that is bitter sweet for her. He is the one who was kicked out of the last foster home for back talking and calling names, IIRC. She said she never really had much of an issue at all with him and sorry to see him go, albeit glad he is able to go to his family.


Merry Christmas


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics from the Thursday when the youth group came out to rake the leaves.


----------



## tjtalon

That looks like a pretty yard, Rick, & the kids looked into doing a good job, luv the tiny boy w/the rake!

Oh, I did hit frozen poo, that was interesting...good thing Janice has steel implements available...got my workout for sure.

Lesson #16: my new headstall & reins might be destined for Addie (the Flicka), as Tommy has a HUGE head (we're talking draft-ish, in spite of his 15 hands; he's a big, short short); more on the above in a minute.

Took Tommy to roundpen, as we had a bit on him, & I wanted to practice soft-hands & reining & directing w/my legs & body, & not my hands. Tommy just didn't want to play. Janice got out her Flicka, so I could follow/watch her. Tommy would have none of it. Then Janice told me that she's tried him for a lesson horse w/a couple of other people (I was the first) & he's been doing the same thing. Just...won't. She said she now understands that he wants to be what he is, @ 20 y/o: a perfect, sweet, gentle trail horse. She got on him, & he acted the same w/her, just balky, just didn't want to play student-horse...

So, Tommy is now understood. Janice said he was the best transitional horse for me. I said I LOVE Tommy (&, @ that, I got a noserub from him [I'd dismounted]). She got me on Flicka (have told you'all about her); she's so responsive that she's just a bit beyond me, my cues are too not-in-place yet. But, what a difference. i asked "what about Addie?" He's small, too, & also (like Flicka & Tommy) "takes care of" unsure new riders. She thought it was a good idea (I'm not quite ready for Flicka, she could get off too fast on me @ this point...serious, Janice said this little girl can feel when you THINK a cue...,so..).

Next time Addie, & will take my headstall & reins to see if fits him. He's a Missouri Fox Trotter, so that gait will definately be a different experience, but will start in the roundpen. 

It was a GOOD lesson, very different. I learned that I need to be on a horse that I can practice/implement what I've learned so far, but won't resist. (Tommy did great for my "interim"; he's just decided he's had enough. When I took him back to his pen, I got a few more loving rubs,as I talked to him for a few minutes). It's all good, we're friends. Looks like I'll get to practice/learn w/Addie for the next lessons or so, then get onto Miss Flicka (Addie can do a saddle, Flicka can't, so that's another thing right now).

Next Monday is mucking but no lesson, because the farrier is coming @ 10 a.m. So, I'll get to watch a new process to me, & hope-maybe I get to help in some way in holding the horses for the work. Supposed to be cold, but no snow.

Janice loved her Christmas card, & is giving all her muckers &/or students a 2014 calendar (horses, of course!). I got mine today, will put it up soon.

She also sold me (cheap) 2 clips for my reins, & gave me an old, unusable D-ring snaffle bit for my Project. &, we quickly measured Fire's head, so I have some idea of a good fit for the headstall for practice (got a good lesson on different bits & their uses too, while she was digging in her "funky stuff for instruction" bin).

Nite all. Have to get ready for the workweek. Oh, yesterday I got mink oil to rub into the headstall & reins to soften them up & condition, Janice said mink oil would be good. Onward & upward, for all of us.


----------



## tjtalon

I hate it when I fingerfart; read my post: should be Addie THEN Flicka.

Recall Addie? When I first got on this chat, Addie was the pic I posted. Janice had me get on him just to get on to stand & move around a bit. I had almost puked. She said Tommy would've been too much for me right off; true; he's so big, the very sight of him would've incurred hurling. That was only last June; I guess I HAVE come "along way back".

LOL!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good for you TJ! Glad you had a great day, was going to ask if you needed a bit for your rid
G...I have one laying around here I'll never use. It was my sisters and she gave it to me. Collecting dust.

The flu is wrecking havoc at school..MANY kids out...now my belly is churning....I usually don't get sick...I mean very rarely....like once every 5 years. Hoping it's nothing. I can't get sick now!

My troops are good...AND...look what we got installed today.....heated water buckets! . Yea! See that metal gate. That's the one I always leave open bc I'm coming and going....that's the one Rainn likes to,try to sneak through! Lol

Roady, great pics....like Celeste and corgi.....where's the snow?:lol: so strange for me to see no snow...I tend to forget we all do t get it....lucky dogs!:wink:


----------



## Stan

*some summer riding country, and the other attraction*









































No I did not shoot him he is to big for anything except breeding.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice pics...Nicker's horse looks happy & content, & that's one peaceful pig, Stan & that's some terrain you've got there!).

Well, onto my work week. Nicker, hope you avoid the flu!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phew! Woke up feeling fine....maybe it was the Wendy's burger I devoured! hahaha

Hey TJ, what is the other book that goes along with Tao? I think I need some reading material besides school stuff!

Any other good books I should look into? Easy reads please...need to rest my brain! :lol:

Beautiful country Stan!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Dh is feeling much better-this is the shortest length of time that he's ever had a cold. He even put up an "old wood" shelf that used to be in my previous kitchen for cookbooks by the front door for hats, coats, gloves, etc.

It's almost warm today-I'm doing laundry & it will probably dry outside pretty quickly today. I finally finished all the curtains I was making for a neighbor's trailer, but he wasn't home yesterday, so have to make another trip to get them hung.

TJ-Sounds like a pretty productive day. There is a lot to learn from a good farrier. I got a new pair of nippers just this W/E-they are really sharp, & have a ratcheting handle to make the cuts w/less leverage. And yes, I do know what I am doing. It's rough on the back, but so much better for the pocketbook. And DH will be right there next to me.

Nm-Have you read any Kristen Hannah books? I just discovered them recently & when I check them out, the librarians all have positive comments about them.

Rick-so happy to hear that the fences are up & your horses are home! That is major-Congratulations!

The big day is coming ready or not-haven't heard yet if we're going to his brother's as usual-I, for one, would enjoy just staying home. We'll see.


----------



## corgi

Rick, yay on getting your horses to your house.

Cacowgirl and Nicker, I second CC's recommendation of Kristen Hannah books. Enjoyable reading and not too deep. A good book to just get lost in and enjoy.

Stan, thanks for making us all jealous.

That's ok. Once I win the 600million Mega Million jackpot tonight, I will fly everyone down there to visit. You better be willing to put us up and find some horses for us to ride. 

And yes, I did buy some lottery tickets today. A girl can dream.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: that 2nd book was "Riding Between The Worlds"; it was ok, kind of a recap of the first, & stories. Tao Of is best. Let me introduce you instead to a gorgeous old novel: not about horses, just a beautiful read about women, post Civil War in the North [Ohio], their activities &...just about them. It's a long book, a winter-reading, but bit by bit a lovely thing): "...And The Ladies Of The Club", Helen Hooven Santmyer. Hope you/find get it (Amazon?) It's a wonderful cuddle-up book, & it's easy...


----------



## tjtalon

..I have read no Kristen Hannah, but sounds nice. What's it(s) about?...

CCGirl, I'm lookin' forward to "Farrier Monday".


----------



## Maryland Rider

I can't begin to catch up with everything, too many posts and I threw out some likes to the picture givers.
Sorry everyone!!!

Getting Closer!!!
















I have been busy on the basement rehab job.
Woodstove complete, new drywall, new lighting, bathroom rough-in.
Completing vacation for the year 6 days off @ Christmas, 5 days @ New Years,
Horse auction on New Years Day, you never know, I will attend.
You might find that 1 walker on that day you might need to bring home?
I will try to report back soon with some Pix on progress.

I will try to read all posts too catch up though!!!
Relaxing now working on some Crown!!!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Rick, yay on getting your horses to your house.
> 
> Cacowgirl and Nicker, I second CC's recommendation of Kristen Hannah books. Enjoyable reading and not too deep. A good book to just get lost in and enjoy.
> 
> Stan, thanks for making us all jealous.
> 
> That's ok. Once I win the 600million Mega Million jackpot tonight, I will fly everyone down there to visit. You better be willing to put us up and find some horses for us to ride.
> 
> And yes, I did buy some lottery tickets today. A girl can dream.


I'm sure we can find horses so not a problem Bugs needs someone to take the sting out of him. However, on the remote chance you all dont make it My holidays start Friday evening and along with trying to sort SWMBO i intend to spend time with Bugs. It is stinking hot here and nice to sit in the shade or perhaps got to the lakes or ocean for a swim. Sorry I forgot, its snowing in your neck of the woods.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Where is it snowing in my neck of the woods??:?



I worked on the well system that is supposed to feed water out by the pasture, but it wouldn't prime up. Talked to the seller and turns out it ran dry 3-4 years ago then when he tried to run water from another pump into the hole to prime it it still wouldn't pick up. Will have to pull the line to see if it may be cracked above the water line and sucking air. Anyway, we ran to Ace Hardware and bought a couple of 100' hoses and ran it from the house out there with the multiple hoses we already had so they wouldn't have to carry water. lol I tied to explain the benefits of carrying, but didn't make it past great exercise before being shut down.


For some viewing pleasure, oh and you will see the continuous pool in the back ground:

















































I don't know if she had her finger over the focus or what in that last one. THe spicket we were trying to use with the well is stubbed up in the open right out in front the shed and horse trailer, in the little open area.


----------



## Stan

My mistake Rick I forgot you are in florida and enjoy similar weather to what we get. Horse riding all year round.

The property looks great from those photos and the ones you posted when you first took the place over. Great feeling putting the effort into something that will be your own. How many horses do you have now

I need a new computer I've cracked the screen and have two lines coming from a central point at the top running to each bottom corner and are filled with colour, so it's a little hard reading the posts. The insurance company is playing games draging their tail with the claim. I think they are smarting some what having huge claims from the Christchurch earth quakes. Heres hoping they settle before the screen gives out altogether.

Cheers all.

Its 1-44 am and to hot to sleep.
Funny how some don't see the benefit in the exercise by carring water in buckets


----------



## Roadyy

I am down to 3 geldings. The paint is Little man, the bay roan is Trusty and the bay is Doc. 

Good luck on the screen insurance. I know there are places here that you can get a new screen installed on laptops and cell phones.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!!!!

Sitting here waiting for DH. He's in the OR now. Was in good spirits when they wheeled him in. Should be about 4 hours once they get started.......

Roaddy, love that paint, little man is it?

Getting things done...like shopping on line...I think I am about done.:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Mn17, yes, Little Man is my 9 yr old paint. He is the extreme of Rainn. If you do not hook the chain on the gate the proper way, he will mouth it until he can lift it out of the catch and pull through the hole to open the pasture gate. Yes, he is that smart and patient. I've seen squirrels give up on getting into stuff to collect the prize quicker than LM will. If you know anything about squirrels then you understand what I mean.


Really looking forward to hearing of a great recovery by your DH.


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Sitting here waiting for DH. He's in the OR now. Was in good spirits when they wheeled him in. Should be about 4 hours once they get started.......
> 
> Roaddy, love that paint, little man is it?
> 
> Getting things done...like shopping on line...I think I am about done.:wink:



Hope all goes well for DH!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, that's funny about LM! Yes, I get the squirrel thing....I've stood and watched squirrels get into mischief.:lol: we have plenty of those.

Thanks hunter!

Still waiting......:?


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful Boys, Rick!

Hang in there Nicker, all will be fine...


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Prayers for your DH-any news yet? Just finished a K. Hannah book-Firefly Lane-to me it was a tear-jerker, but that can be refreshing sometimes. Dh is out w/the Polaris w/some neighbors, so I have the house to myself for a few hours.

Got all the corrals cleaned & all in the dumpster. Cleaning out the fridge,& did some vacumning. Our weather is in a transition day-kinda gray today. We will have to get some more stove pellets soon, but it is nice to be warm. 

Rick-so happy to hear that the horses are at your new home. Do hope you get some riding time soon.

Stan-Sorry it's so hot for you there. We get very hot here in Arizona, too. 

Just about time to go feed my horses & bring in the in/out cat for the night.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, hoping we hear a good report soon!

Stan, no worries about us visiting. I didn't win the lottery last night. 

CC- in what part of AZ do you live? My mom graduated from Tombstone High School. She and my Dad got married while she was still in highschool. He joined the Army and was stationed at Fort Huachuca in 1955. I have visited the Tombstone area a few times and also Tucson. I spent a week at the White Stallion Ranch in Tucson in 2009. I actually broke my back on the last day. Oops!

Anyway, I just love AZ and it is on my short list of places I would like to retire.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all, just saw doc and there was more extensive work to be done to DHs heart than anticipated. He had to graft another tube onto the aorta bc it was starting to distend. Bc of this they had to lower his body temp very low...so they had to monitor his brain. Doc said it went well and he should be up and moving no later then tomorrow morning...if all goes well. Waiting to see him tonight. It's been a long long day. Getting anxious to see him. Wow...can't believe this is happening to us....thanks for the support...it's helping me hold on!:wink: amazing stuff!!


----------



## Celeste

I am really glad he made it through the surgery. I hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Happy Place

*I'm in love*

It was love at first nuzzle! I met a Fjord today and she is so sweet! She is as gentle as can be but not a very comfy ride. She has short choppy strides and her canter is down right jarring She doesn't bend AT ALL. She is a walk trot horse for a therapy program and doesn't get ridden much beyond that. My mission is to make her more responsive and less like riding a log! At least she has a lovely personality.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like he is in excellent hands. I wish him a speedy recovery.

Happy Place - I have always wondered how Fjords are to ride. I wonder if they are all so choppy? I would love to have Fjords some day!

Roadyy - the fencing looks great and the horses look very happy.

Two more days of school left until Christmas break (yes, we still call it that here)! I am not sure who is looking forward to the break most, the kids or the teachers. The temps have gone south again and we are back into the -30's...again. We cannot seem to catch much of a break as it is either blizzarding, freezing rain, howling wind, brutally cold or some combination of the above. I think the weather is making everyone just a little stir crazy.

I made it out to the stable tonight and again, Koolio was a gentleman. He is getting more and more responsive (soft and round) with every ride and I think my seat is improving as well. Hopefully we will be ready for a couple of training shows this spring.

Tomorrow I go in to be fitted for hearing aids. I am kind of excited to see how much of a difference they will make. I think everyone is getting tired of me asking them to repeat everything 3 or 4 times, and hopefully they will alleviate the ringing in my ears some as well.


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Nicker, hoping we hear a good report soon!
> 
> Stan, no worries about us visiting. I didn't win the lottery last night.
> 
> CC- in what part of AZ do you live? My mom graduated from Tombstone High School. She and my Dad got married while she was still in highschool. He joined the Army and was stationed at Fort Huachuca in 1955. I have visited the Tombstone area a few times and also Tucson. I spent a week at the White Stallion Ranch in Tucson in 2009. I actually broke my back on the last day. Oops!
> 
> Anyway, I just love AZ and it is on my short list of places I would like to retire.


 Not winning the lotto. Well thats a disapointment for us all, I had the tent out, pump up beds, outdoor shower set up in the Jenny Craig paddock and had dug a 6ft deep long drop behind the garage just in case there was a run on the ablutions. The sleep out had been aired. That had to be a lucky draw from a hat to get that bedroom because it had its own shower and ablutions, but It may not be choice accommodation as I had not been able to evict the possom from the roof space. He was not to roudy.

Ill fill in the hole and put every thing back in storage in the weekend.:lol::lol: Bad luck you did not win.


----------



## Roadyy

Been a crazy busy morning here at work and my wife called to say she had to take her mom back to the ER for hard to breathe and chest pains again. She was in there for 4 days the last time just a month ago. 

MN17, glad to see the positive update and continue to look for improvements.


Will try to get back on later and post up more, albeit not many people are freed up during the day now. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Well, this didn't take long. My wife has an incurable desire to change the furniture around every couple of weeks. I think the longest it has ever staying in one set up was a month and that was right before a move.

Here is the new setup for the LR after only 12 days of being the way it was.


















And here is her Christmas Village she has been collecting piece by piece each year.


----------



## tjtalon

Finally able to get on for a bit; liked-liked. Had to laugh, Rick, I too get uncontrollable urges to change things up...not every 2 weeks, but when I have time to deep-clean, I start to think about how I can make things better/prettier. 'Course, I have a small space, so have to be creative w/in that. Your LR looks really nice, I love that vaulted ceiling w/the beams! (you DO know this might get changed up after the Christmas tree comes down..lol!) Awesome Christmas Village, very pretty! Hope your MIL is ok..

Nicker, I hope all went well @ last, what an ordeal. Hope you got a little sleep in, my dear. Let us know...in my prayers all is ok.

Tonite is my "long nite". Worked 6a-2p today, & in 3p-11p tomorrow (then 12noon-8p Saturday; yucky turn-around, but whatever, it'll still be my "Friday"). I usually do 2p-10p on Friday, but nite-girl is off (so nite-guy solo). Hope I don't wake up tomorrow @ 6a or 7a or 8a like I usually do...would like to sleep in for real. 

Have to go online pretty soon & research Amazon & Costco for the boss; he wants a big bulletin board for out office; has asked me the last 2 days if I've had time to search @ home, & I haven't, but told him I could tonite.

Funny thing, I hope: you'all know the expression "stop & smell the roses". Well, my kitties have reminded me of that...the last few days when I've been busy-ing around, I'll look down & one or the other is on their back, displaying tummy & looking really cute. So..."stop & smell the kitties" lol! Well, they only smell like warm fur (& no substitute for a snootful of warm wintercoated horse) but the message is the same, so I give it to you all: stop & sniff & hug the ones you love!!

Many cuddles to everyone; almost Christmas!


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- sounds like your DH is getting good care-hang in there. It will be nice to be able to help him at home while you have time off. Get your rest when you can.

Rick-I hate to move the furniture around! I like to put it in place & leave it there for decades-LOL. But, shelves, cupboards, drawers-yah, I'll change those around PDQ! But I do want to move the bed to another wall so I can put an end table next to my side-I miss that.

Good news!-We got a bumper for my truck today-not the exact same one, so DH will have to make a space for the license plate & put the lights around it for that, but it does have metal in it, which the original doesn't, so I'm pretty happy w/it. Can't wait for it to be the project of the day!

We wanted to get more stove pellets today, but TSC was sold out-hopefully they'll get some in next week. It got pretty cold today, but no snow is predicted yet.

TJ-Costco should have what you want-their prices are just so good usually. WE love that 3-pack of leather gloves for around $20!

corgi-I live about 20 miles east of Kingman in the Peacock mountains, we have a great bunch of people here that just love the community. I highly recommend it. We do need more horse people! The nearby RV ranch (Blake Ranch) is also a horse motel.

Stan-there were 2 winners for the lottery-1 person is taking a lump sum of $123 million (after taxes) (Georgia) & the other one has not come forward yet. (California). Wouldn't if be fun to have that kind of money to play around with?

I have some cooking to do......


----------



## Eole

NM: hope everything runs smoothly after surgery. Still sending good good waves your way.

Roadyy, nice pictures of the horse in the paddock, looks like a nice size. Enough grass for them or do you need extra hay? Funny about your wife moving things around. Like CCG, my stuff stays exactly where it is for years. Hope your MIL is ok, she seems to have a weak heart. How old is she?
Happyplace: I love Fjord! They are cute, like giant poneys. I can imagine they are supple like a 2X4. Picture please! 
TJ: I got a "Fergus the Horse" T-shirt for DH on his b-day that says "Life is short, stop and smell the horses".

Snow and more snow on the way. Very pretty and good for all the ski hills around, that are now open and in full operation for the season. We are in a touristic zone. Which unfortunately also means more patients in ER, often more than we can deal with.


----------



## Celeste

I wish that I was the Georgia winner.........


----------



## Roadyy

It's not her heart that is weak. It is her desire to listen to others that is weak. She has COPD and smokes like a chimney in winter time Alberta. She is, basically, drowning herself. The doctor told her that her lungs are a lot worse than the last visit just 6 weeks ago, which stirred a fear in her eyes. She says she is done smoking now and we have heard that several times now. She quits while locked in the hospital bed then smokes a pack at the house within 2 hours to make up for lost time. She doesn't have a DL or a tagged vehicle to drive anymore and I told my wife do not go buy her anymore cigarettes or stop by any store for her to buy any on her way to work. If she wants them that badly then she can walk the 1/4 mile to the nearest store to get them.


On to other news, we are launching the 3rd boat in this series of 5 today for the Brazilian owned company. We are shutting down at 1:30 to start letting the public in to watch. I have one person who has raised interest of bringing his grandson to watch and waiting to get verification before I stay to watch with or go home and play on the tractor.

Hope everyone has a great day and hoping to see positive post by MN17 soon.


----------



## Koolio

Last day of school before Christmas holidays!!! Thinking hard of fiendishly clever strategies to keep my kids learning while still managing the chaos on this last day. The energy has been building all week long. Good news is I have a two week long appointment with Dr Koolio to facilitate recovery. 

If I'm not mistaken tomorrow is Winter Solstice. Shortest day of the year means the sun will rise at about 8:50 am here and set at around 4:15. After that the days start stretching longer again, just a little bit at a time. That means long evening of riding in the summer!

Roadyy - I hope your MIL is OK. It sounds like a frustrating situation.

Nicker - waiting for more good news on your hubby... Prayers sent that everything is going well and he is recovering better than expected.


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot to mention that she has Bronchitis and they are giving her Oxygen and breathing treatments while she is there. Doc said there was a chance she will go home on Oxygen, but not constant feed. It will be on a needed basis rather than constantly attached to the tank. She was in pretty good spirits last night when we went by after work. I gave her a humorous hard time about saying she was quitting and actually committing to it. I told her it was time to live intentional instead of trying to live up to the stubborn reputation she has tried to push all these years.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I am glad to hear that she can't drive because that gives you and your wife control over whether she gets cigarettes. I would not buy them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Popping in real quick...wanted to update all of you on DHs status. He came out of ICU around 10 yesterday. Had him in a chair sitting for hours. Ran into the doc at Starbucks this morning and he approached me and told me DH is doing great! I thanksed him profusely. Funny how docs are like, ahhh it's nothing...it's what I do....well, you saved my husbands life, I'm Indepted.

So, currently they are taking out his chest tubes. Word is if he continues this well, he may be coming home Sunday. We originally thought Monday!!

Still amazing to me how extensive of work he had done, and how quickly he is bouncing back. I know we still aren't out of the wood yet....but our family believes this is a true Miracle....this condition wasn't caught by any of the tests but one...if DH hadn't pushed for more tests, he could be dead right now. The aorta had distended to 8 cm...it was a time bomb waiting to happen, that is why doc pushed everything up.

Thanks for all the continued support and prayers. They are keeping us strong and positive. I. So fortunate to have found my way onto this site, and into your lives!

Good luck today for those in school!!! Hahaha. I was going to try to make it back for the party....but I don't have it in me. I know I'll have 24 little ones disappointed , but I'd rather be here right. :lol:

Heading home sometime today to get the house in order, and make it a bit more festive....only have the tree up! :shock: it will be minimal decorations this year, oh well! at least I have my DH!:wink:

Talk soon


----------



## Celeste

Wow. I am so glad that it was caught in time! Thank goodness for that. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Roadyy

Me too. Doc said she should be home for Christmas.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, good luck with the MIL....they sure can be stubborn! Even mothers can be....I kinda had to force mine to leave yesterday!!! Lol. DH and I really just wanted to be alone...and I really needed time back at the happy house to unwind by myself...I think I hurt her feelings for telling her to go...but right now, that part is all about me so I can take care of DH:wink:

Koolio, good luck with the hearing aids. This may open up a whole new world for you!!!

Also, Koolio, you are right....after winter solstic, Stan will begin to have the shorter days!!!!:wink: had to mention that since he likes to rub in the whole 'hot' factor!:wink:

Looking forward to seeing my troops when I get home. I can't imagine how dirty the stalls are....:shock::-|. Moms DH refuses to clean them for me.

Hoping to get some,rides I this break...the weather is warm now (50s) but rainy.....but...I don't melt...so I may have to gear up and go! Hahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Someone come run the tractor to clear out the land so I can go ride!!! lol

2 more hours then off for the launch and food then off to the house for tractor work. Suppose to have rain moving in tomorrow so want to get as much done today as possible and maybe look at welding a protection cage on the tractor with some leftover 1 3/4" HREW pipe I have laying around. No more ducking out of the way of limbs and branches then lol


----------



## Roadyy

Every time I read about hearing I keep remembering the phone commercial....Can you hear me now?


----------



## Roadyy

My mother just called and said she rented a mobile home up in Columbus, Ms that she was in when we moved her down here to stay with my brother and his ex-wife and their 2 kids. He too has since moved to Ga leaving me here alone. My cousin lives here and work at same company since I got him a job, but we work different hours and locations so hard to keep in touch.


Anyways, she is moving there from Slidell, La after the first and I was kinda hoping she would choose to move back here. I know she has sisters and a lot of friends there to keep her company so that is probably the best place for her to settle back down. It's another reason for me to go back for a visit since I have two daughters both with sons for me to visit also.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy, good luck with the MIL....they sure can be stubborn! Even mothers can be....I kinda had to force mine to leave yesterday!!! Lol. DH and I really just wanted to be alone...and I really needed time back at the happy house to unwind by myself...I think I hurt her feelings for telling her to go...but right now, that part is all about me so I can take care of DH:wink:
> 
> Koolio, good luck with the hearing aids. This may open up a whole new world for you!!!
> 
> Also, Koolio, you are right....after winter solstic, Stan will begin to have the shorter days!!!!:wink: had to mention that since he likes to rub in the whole 'hot' factor!:wink:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing my troops when I get home. I can't imagine how dirty the stalls are....:shock::-|. Moms DH refuses to clean them for me.
> 
> Hoping to get some,rides I this break...the weather is warm now (50s) but rainy.....but...I don't melt...so I may have to gear up and go! Hahaha


 
I know its the longest day tomorrow 22nd and we get it befor you get your shortest and I also know I tend to rub it in a little because we generally have horse riding weather all year round. Talking about riding I'm not doing any lately and I have also been told a number of my riding friends are also having troubles with the horses missbehaving. Due to the drought conditions settling back in and the lack of rain through the winter the only grass growing is rye and that is not good for horses. There is a trek on the 18th Jan and SWMBO let it slip last night she was riding a friends horse, that was untill I told her I'm going deer stalking with my son that weekend and will be using the truck. Just another hurdle to get over.

However I do intend to spend time with the horse over the next two weeks and get a ride in if I can calm him down enough.

Nickers sometimes one has to take a hard line with family. You did the right thing by insisting mother leave you two to it. Its a time for both of you to reconnect. What you both have been through is life changing and a lot of plans and dreams get changed, what was important yesterday now does not matter.

I went through a lot of changes in my thinking and what was important and what was not. But it settles down. Its been two years on the 22nd since I had my first heart attack. But no problems since the doctors did their thing back then. Tell you husband not to be in a hurry to get back to work, I did go back early and it was a mistake. It took me three months to get back fully.

let us know how he is progressing.

cheers all
Its another dry hot day and no I'm not sticking it to you its a problem when its to hot in NZ, we have a high rate of skin problems caused by to much exposure to the the sun. And it does effect the riding, one has to ride the forest all the time for the cool shade the trees provide.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Every time I read about hearing I keep remembering the phone commercial....Can you hear me now?


What???


----------



## Koolio

Nicker- great news about your husband! It will be an extra special Christmas having him home, healthy. 

Roadyy - glad your MIL will also be home and hopefully getting better for the holidays. I'm with Celeste on the cigarettes, and would make it very tough for her to get any while I'm around.

Stan - I hope you get some rain soon. I know how bad drought can be. A number of years ago we had such a severe drought that farmers were shooting their own cows in the fields so they didn't have to see them starve. A few even turned their guns on themselves they were so devastated.

Well, I made it through the last day. Its always a tough day because the kids expect parties, movies and candy and don't think they should have to learn anything. Of course it is our job as teachers to make sure they do continue learning. The ed assistants for one of my classes wanted to have a little party for the kids and told them to bring snacks. I agreed to some healthy snacks as long as the kids cleaned up and participated in the lesson. Bad idea.... I don't think 12 y.o. boys are capable of choosing or consuming healthy snacks as one kid brought in a ton of pop and candy. I think one of the boys must have drank at least 3 litres of Pepsi in my class alone, and then I found out he drank at least 3 or 4 more bottles throughout the day. That was on top of a bag of popcorn and about a half pound of chocolate Christmas bark brought in by another assistant. Can we say WIRED! I spent the class trying to get the kids to stop wolfing down sugar. A little treat is OK, but I was shocked at how they inhaled everything in sight and with what their parents allowed them to bring to school. Needless to say, I'm ready for an evening of a quiet movie or maybe just plain quiet.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Stanley, I just love ya!! Your right, this changes everything. DH and I had some 'alone time ' yesterday and got a good cry in. Both he and I just want to 'be' and he even mentioned that after thins maybe we should go somewhere warm to just be together....Stan can you help us with this?:wink:

I'm home. It was hard to leave, but I did. He had a bit of arrhythmia after his walk, which they say is normal....I'm 11/2 hours from the city, so I can zip down if need be.

Hoping everyone get a rode in soon...including me.:wink: good therapy!!

Got myself some Mexican for dinner and just chilled talking to all of you. Fells good to be in my own home. Although I go to the city often, I loath the traffic. Nice to be back in my small town!!

Talk soon,


----------



## NickerMaker71

DH up and walking!! Incredible after everything!!! I think he looks really good!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Koolio...I hear ya about kids and eating! I often have to talk to them how to EAT like humans....as well as limit them on the AMOUNT they eat!! Makes you wonder what happens at home! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Celeste

Nicker, he does look good. I think that I would be laying in bed complaining if I had just had surgery that major. I hope he continues to get better fast.

Rick, I hope that your MIL is doing better.

Stan, you hang in there. 

Koolio, the good thing about letting those kids have all those treats is that you got to send them home to their parents for the evening. What's a gallon of pepsi and 5 pounds of chocolate to a kid. (Just so you get to send him home.)

It is hard to believe that this is the first time I have been out on a trail this month. Between having to work all weekend, rain storms, and daughter having issues, horses have taken a back seat to other things in life. DH and I rode for 2.0 miles. I wish we had started early enough to get in a longer ride, but it was nice to get out for a few minutes. The horses were pretty good. They were a bit jiggy on the way back; most likely it was because they haven’t been ridden and we didn't ride them long enough to even get them warmed up good. 

It was in the middle 60's today. It is hard to beat weather like that for sure.


----------



## Stan

Celeste I'm working at it. Time will tell but it is hard getting back to where it was all working well. Its a battle of wills going on and I don't feel like giving in again. I know I joke about having some quite time but generally I give in after a few days. Not this time its sorted, or its really sorted.

On a another note. Nickers, I did not have to go through the surgery your husband has but was on my last day according to the specialist so I imagine have gone through some of the thoughts he may be experiencing. I say he and that is not to minimise your feelings because even though you are together the thoughts and worries my be the same but from a different perspective. When I came home from the hospital I had to test out the equipment. Heavens knows why, but i did.:shock::lol: we survived, then I started doing things around the place just tiding up (I need to do it again) Throught this time Roslyn and I did not get to share what I was thinking as she also got sick and was almost bedridden. She has some issue with her inner ear and could not move around without getting bad vertigo and the vomiting that goes with it. It also lasted months. She was worse than me.

We got through that, back to why I have responded is this. Some of he thought I had to deal with and a fear was sleeping. I was scared in case I did not wake up. Its a feeling and thought that your husband may also be thinking about, but he may not tell you. In NZ they offer to heart attack/surgery survivers a psychologist to talk to so one can get the crap out, and avoids making rash decisions. He is going to come back in his fitness and mental attitude, and will be better for it. No decisions for at least three months. I did not want to burden Roslyn so kept a lot of thoughts and feelings to myself. But I did share with Stella.

Now if you want to come down to the bottom of the world for a holiday we will make room for you. Ill put the cats out, get the possom out of the roof space in the sleep out, throw some clean sheets on the bed and there you have it. There is a 60 mile long beach just down the road, Its a west coast beach so its rough, or a swim in the Kai Iwi lakes. A forest to walk through, and no preditors to worry about. Quite living Only one horse Bugs but I'm sure if we put the word out we would find some. I can think of three that are not getting any exercise at present.

Google earth 928 Omamari Road, Dargaville, nz and ill run out side and wave. And for those with a little intent in their minds I have a sign on the gate. Trespassers will be shot, survivers will be shot again.:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Ok Stan. There is a problem. I can't find your house. 

928 Omamari Road, Dargaville, nz

I found your town. Is the address wrong?


----------



## Happy Place

It rained all day today. On the bright side, I got all my Christmas Shopping done. I still not really in the spirit. Today was my first day of vacation. I still have not decorated. I have a naked tree in my living room. Not sure what's up with that.

Tomorrow is horse therapy day! I'll get to help the riders out and probably get some time in the saddle with my favorite Fjord and a big ole quarter horse. Sounds like heaven right now.

I also agreed to feed my friends horses this weekend. Not happy about that, it's gonna be rainy and sloppy and her horses can sometimes be pushy. It's only 2 days though, so I think I can handle it LOL. Hmm let's see what else I can cram into my weekend :wink:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Ok Stan. There is a problem. I can't find your house.
> 
> 928 Omamari Road, Dargaville, nz
> 
> I found your town. Is the address wrong?


 
Try 928 0mamary Road, Omamari 0373

I just googled it and if you zoom in the two dark shades in the front paddock by the road is the horses. The smaller one is me sitting in a chair having a beer and if you are wondering how I managed to get into the padock and work the net as well. I am a man of many talents. But i can't spell. Had to go back and do a fix up.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, am so relieved your husband is ok & onto recovery...

Up late, reading posts (worked 3p-11p today, should be in bed, but going soon). Everyone has such big somethings' going on, I just wish everyone well, & that all have a peaceful; pretty Christmas.

HappyPlace, I'm sure you'll get some decorations up, I'm prob'ly the only one that won't..'tho MIGHT get out my tiny tabletop tree for the dining room table this Sunday (always working on holidays has put me adrift on mainstream, have done less year by year). Ah, but tonite I scarfed from the old maintenance storage a narrow-ish 2' tree in a base w/white lights that wasn't used elsewhere this year, & stuck it in our Community Response office...nice touch for residents to come in to, & a little gesture for the 3 of us that have to work the 3 solo shifts Christmas Eve & Christmas Day (I'll only be NOT solo on Thursday, so fingers crossed no huge ERs or really busy all week next week). I'm taking my last vacation day of the year Sat the 28th, which leaves my partner Eddie solo...but he gets Christmas Eve & Christmas, as those are his days off). But I have my best Christmas present already, & have been judiciously mink-oiling the leather to get it supple & soft!!

One more day to this week, & not solo @ all. Have a big to-do list for Sunday. HorseMonday is supposed to be cold, & 40% chance of snow Sunday evening, so hope I can get out to Janice's...I want to watch the farrier work, after mucking.

Nicker, you get some rest, w/your DH, & chase away any & all that interferes.

Nite all.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just saying Hi to all. Up way too early. Dh got the bumper on, license plate attached & the light on it. I'm very pleased. It's tag month is February, so that is when I will put it back on the road. I put a leather conditioner on the front seats about a month ago, the back sets have not seen much use. We didn't get our predicted rain, but sure had a Cold wind. I'll get my hot coffee to sip and ease into this day.

NM-a warm vacation sounds like a wonderful idea-has the DR okayed travel?

tj-it is hard to get decorations done while having to keep on a work schedule. DH does the decorating here-he loves Christmas & loves extravagant gifts, but that's not my style at all. I'm into practical gifts. But, we manage to get along. We just got a kit to put LED lights on the trailer he's working on to haul in our water. The next expense will be the wood flooring for it & the tie-downs. Once it's done I can also use it to get my hay-woo-hoo!

Rick-hope you can get some saddle time soon.

Koolio-I've lost some hearing, but I've adjusted, and probably won't go the aid route unless it gets much worse. My sister uses them, & it does seem to help somewhat.

Stan-When Dh had his injury (4 years ago)we were thrown into the 24/7 togetherness, although I did work up until we moved. It is a whole different ballgame, but we have learned ways to give each other space. He still wants a garage, w/power to it,& other very expensive toys, but he does understand that I Need My Horses! And I have my Lady Cave/sewing room at the far end of the house that I can retreat to & in good weather I can be out at the tack shed cleaning/re-arranging my "stuff". Being out in the "boonies" we do have to depend on each other much more than before.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Stan! Give us a few months and we will be down!! :wink:

CCG, As of now DH will be off work until at least March.:shock: he works in PT, so he does a tremendous amount of lifting....none of that for a while!!

I think he will go stir crazy after a while. Thank gosh in have the barn to retreat to!! Hahahaha

Stan, I never thought about being afraid to fall asleep!! Thanks for sharing. I know prior to the surgery I often woke up to check if he was breathing, and I would call home to see if he would pick up....:-|

I've never been one to take life for granted...as when I was 23 I was in a very bad motorcycle accident where we hit another vehicle. I was thrown 150 feet, broke my leg and shattered my hip. (Basically sheared it off at the joint). Although I only broke my leg, I probably should be dead. There was a huge gouge out of my helmet right at the base of my head. I always say my Aunt Betty had a hand in keeping me safe, she died two weeks prior to the accident. That being said....I often took DHs life for granted....as it is easy to do. This is where I will change my thinking. I know from discussions HE will enjoy the little things more now....ya know, not sweat the small stuff....cause really, most of it IS!!!

A couple colleagues and I were joking how it's amazing how life at school DOES go on without us. :lol::lol: Family comes first.

I also think this whole situation has made my mom think deep about her relationship....hence why she didn't want to go home....I'm sad for her.:-(

Glad to hear I'm not the only one without decorations! Only the tree. Will try to get a nativity scene up at least...:?

Hey Stan...it's your longest day today! Lol. It's JUST getting light here @ 7:30. It's rainy and very dreary. I don't want to crawl out of bed. My phone says it's 52*, and it's to get warmer. By Monday.....back to freezing.:-(. Hoping for a white Christmas!

Can't wait to see the horseys...but NOT looking forward to mess! Nobody cleaned the stalls....apparently just threw in more sawdust...:-(. Ugh.... Hard to find good help these day! Hahaha

Well, better get started here...not sure where to start....but better get up.

Have a wonderful day all. Hope ya all get some saddle time in.

Talk soon.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, it's good to see him up on his feet and walking. That was surely a huge confidence builder for him to do. You two take good care of yourselves and your relationship during this.

HP, I have had those years where I just couldn't find the spirit of Christmas. I hope it hits in time for you to truly appreciate what this time of year is all about. Wipe away all of the advertising and commercial aspects of it and really take it back to the beginning. Read the story of it slowly so that it sinks in then look around at what it means to us all. 


Ccg, I hope you are able to the tag soon and the float ready for use as well. I didn't need any surgery to want all those things that your hubby wants.lol 

Stan, I really hope you and her are able to find a way to work it out to where you are both happy with the decision. It's not our business what the disagreement is, but hope it is something that can be resolved soon.


Terry, sounds like you will have a busy week ahead of you as well. I know you are enjoying your rein practice, but don't let it steal away your rest needed for getting through the days. We need you in here and don't want to be without.


As for me, we launched the vessel yesterday then I headed for the tractor. Got a lot of clearing done before it got so dark around 6 that I was double working even with all the lights on the tractor. Suppose to rain today, but will throw the slicker on and have at it still. I'll try to get pics of what has been done so far then what is still to come for before and after pics.

The horses have not been the worse for all the commotion I have been making with the tractor. I came out the other night and shined the light on them to see how they were doing and found LM and Trusty laying down with Doc standing watch over them. lol 

Working 8 today 10 Monday and 5.5 on Tuesday then off til the following Monday. Our son and his wife are being picked up from the airport Tuesday around 2:30 and will be here til New Year's eve. This will be a good Christmas as we haven't seen then in a couple of years.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I may be asking to much here...but I thought it would be funny if DH received a card or two from my 'horse forum' friends. I tell him all about each of,you. Here is a link to free ecards. If you are willing, PM me and I can give you his name and room #....I think he would get a hoot out of it 

https://ecards.upmc.com/


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics the wife sent of the areas I've cleared at this end so far. Before I started all that area just inside the tree line was a thick as that back in the back. You couldn't see anyone standing 1o feet past those first trees.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM I am happy to hear he is doing great.
Hurry up and you two may be home together @ Christmas.

Roadyy looks like you are making progress!!!

I have been having way too much fun by jumping on the Duck Dynasty bashing thread here on the forum.
I am not fond of nor a real follower of the show, but the controversy has many in an uproar.
Hollywood hype could not be better entertainment.
Everyone has failed to examine the author of this mess and ability to stir the kettle.








Sorry, I like pictures!


----------



## Koolio

*Moose on the loose!*

When I went down to feed this morning the horses started snorting and blowing. As I turned to see what was bothering them, a huge dark shadow crept through the trees. A moose! I thought he would startle as soon as he saw me but we both just stood there quietly regarding each other for a few minutes until he went back to his business looking for food amongst the trees. 
I was so tempted to toss him a flake of hay and even went so far as to throw one out into the trees closer to where I was standing. After thinking on it a bit longer, I had visions of the moose deciding the hay was better than good and demolishing my hay sheds and their contents. The moose also looked very healthy, not starving at all, and I didn't want to disturb what is left of nature's pure beauty so I picked up the flake and returned it to the shed. The moose stayed around for a good half an hour or so and I could still see him from the kitchen window of the house when I went in.
It was one of those very cold, but tranquil mornings when all is quiet and still except for the sun creeping its way over the horizon. If it hadn't been for the horses, I never would have known the moose was even there. Now, I just feel blessed to have had this little visit on a beautiful winter morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, that is cool!!!!

Roaddy, wow! you got a ton done!

DHs heart rate had been up since yesterday, he called this morning and said they were going to shock it a little to try to bring it down....:shock: he just called and said it's down more on it's own, so no shocking.. Yea!

I rode today...pouring rain and all.. Felt good to be in the saddle. Was a tad nervous, it's been a couple weeks since I've ridden. Wasn't sure how Jay would ride...but he did great! He must have felt good, he had nice long strides, and had a swing in his step!! Not normal.

I noticed the little creek by moms was roaring, so I decided to see what he would do....he jumped right in and played!! Hahaha. Silly boy!

Horse therapy, ahhhhh


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got a teeny bit wet, but it was warm, 50s, so it wasn't bad at all!

Although Jay looks miserable in this photo...he had a good time,


----------



## corgi

I had the best day today! 

Before i get into that, let me give a few shout outs!

Celeste, i wish you were the lotto winner from Georgia too. You would have spread the wealth among your HF over 40's friends, right?:lol:

MD- i see you over there in the politics thread stirring things up. LOL
I can't believe how this whole issue has divided the nation. I agree the GQ writer had an agenda but I also think Phil was a little too crass in stating his opinion. I see both sides of the issue and have decided to just stay out of it! I am a pacifist. :lol:

Rick, the land is looking good!!!

Koolio, i think i would freak out if i saw a moose! But i would love to see one. And i agree, giving hay may have caused a problem in the future. Maybe feeding a moose is like feeding a stray cat...they end up sticking around.

Nicker, glad you were able to ride! Send me hubby's room number and i will make sure he gets a card.

Stan, TJ, CC, and everyone else I am missing- hope you had a great Saturday!

My day was great because it was 70 degrees and sunny! While it was still really muddy, hubby and I saddled up and had a great trail ride. Despite not be being ridden in 3 weeks, Isabella was limber with no signs of stiffness. She was so calm and cooperative, crossed the scary bridge without as second thought. We did some W/t/c in the arena. I will post some pics so you can see how gorgeous it was here today.

After we finished riding, we let the horses graze while I took my horsey Santa hat and put it on every single willing horse on the farm and took pictures of them all and then posted them on the farm's facebook page. I will post some of those too because they turned out so cute!

We stopped by and got Japanese takeout for dinner on the way home and then helped a good friend put together a little motorized John Deere Gator for his 3 year old for Christmas.

It was a great day.

Tomorrow, I head to Southern VA to help my mom. She has a court date on monday for some financial trouble she is going through due to Dad's medical bills that Medicare didn't pay. I will be back home the evening of the 24th and hopefully, mom will be completely moved to a new apartment in Maryland by the 3rd. Busy holiday break for me. Hoping to get as much riding in as possible though. Like i said, I feel better today than I have since Dad died. Horse therapy is real!!

Here is a pic hubby and his horse, Scuffy (And Isablella's head) on the trail from today.


----------



## corgi

Ok..be prepared for a bunch of pics:

There was a man using a chainsaw across the field and Isabella was on high alert. I love this pic because she has such a pretty head when her ears are up and not pinned like they normally are. (She has the meanest mare face on the farm). Plus, the bright blue of her bitless halter looks so good against her white fur.


----------



## corgi

Hubby pointing out a deer!


----------



## corgi

Logan, a TWH who must have been a human male model in a previous life!


----------



## corgi

Demi, a 14 month old filly that kicked the snot out of me when she was 2 days old. LOL. She has much better manners now and loved the Santa hat!


----------



## corgi

Jerry, the oldest horse on the farm. He is 34 years old and still gives trail rides.


----------



## corgi

Last one, i promise. (Even though i have a dozen more) This is the little mini pony, Lil Britches.


----------



## Celeste

I read that the Georgia lottery winner took the instant payout option and she had $120 million left after taxes. Yes, I would have shared the wealth around. Maybe I could have sponsored that group trip to NZ to see Stan since he set up the tent and all.


----------



## Celeste

I rode in the arena for just a few minutes. My girl was good while I rode. We spent most of the time trying to smooth out her trot. She even did well when a hunter shot a loud rifle on the next property over from us. Then after we rode, she spooked twice while I was leading her back to the pasture. Silly girl. I think it was because it got dark and windy and I guess that the boogie man came out to scare her.


----------



## Koolio

I also fit in a ride today. Koolio was a gentleman again and is better every time I ride. Hopefully that means I am improving a bit too. My daughters "Cheeky Pony" was another story. She tried every grumpy horse trick in the book to get out of work. Too bad for her my daughter is an awesome rider and almost impossible to unseat. In the end the pony came around and did her job, but then required 45 minute of blow drying before we could put her out. 

I was hoping to get a ride in on Sam and possibly a ski today, but no such luck. Temps continued to drop throughout the day. Maybe tomorrow or Monday.

My kids saw the moose again this afternoon, but this time there was a cow and a calf. They were hiding in a small creek bed in the trees along the back of our property, pretty close to where I saw the cow this morning. The calf was probably there this morning too, but hidden well or bedded down. It is a good spot for them as it is well protected and backs on to a hay field so there should be a fair amount of food if they paw. I hope they stick around, as it is so humbling to see such magnificent animals in your yard. Speaking of yards, Roaddy, yours is looking great!

On another note, we went to see the movie Frozen last week. It's a great, feel-good Disney flick of you are looking for something fun to do over Christmas.

Lotto here was 50 million last night. DH and I haven't checked our tickets yet... Maybe Stan's tent isn't for naught. :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

I had a nice day today. I volunteered at a riding therapy program (played with horses), ate, napped, played with different horses, ate and baked cookies. Heaven! Almost Heaven, it did rain all stinkin' day LOL. Now the temps are dropping and we have ice storm warnings. Oh and as I type this, we lost half our power. Wish us luck!


----------



## tjtalon

Cool day Happy Place! (well, despite the ice & power outages, but hope it balanced out). Tracey's moose stories are awesome, & I bet they do have enough to eat on the property w/out supplemental feeding; how cool to see! Nicker, I bet Jay was just happy to be out & to be w/his Buddy! Ladona, I loved all the pics, & that one of Isabella's head, so pretty!

&..I'm missing people. Tons of posts just recently. Rick, that clearing you've done is incredible, & the Boys sound as if they're right content while the process goes on. & you're right: I'm going to slow down a bit between work/rein practice/figgin' out my horsehead project, plus all the other daily stuff. Have gotten a bit overwhelmed lately (& the job itself can wipe me out a lot, which is frustrating, because I can't always get to do what I WANT to do, lol!) It's all good, I just need to pace things.

As for that, will sign off now & go to bed like a good ol' girl. Lots to do tomorrow.

Good happy Sunday tomorrow everyone...I really SHOULD get out my tiny tree for the dining room table, might just do that! You'all have gotten me into it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, I think you better get that tiny tree out! DH even has one in his hospital room! Albeit, a Charlie Brown tree....but it's there!:wink:

Well, I head back into the city today. I don't want to say I have a problem....but I am feeling a bit bad/quilty....my FIL wants to go back down to the hospital in the worst way...which is understandable, it is his son. Let me give you some back ground....

Now I AMA planner, and DH and I knew he would probby be sent home Monday, so I planned on doings just what I am doing, I came home Friday night, and had Saturday to recollect myself. Sunday go beck down, stay in a hotel until Monday or when ever they discharged him....set that plan in motion with dog sitter, horses etc. all working out swell....

FIL, nicest man on the planet, but.....frustrates DH to the enth degree because he can't hear, and you have say thing s over and over. He has a bad leg, so he can't get a round real well at all, but he insists on walking...but very slowly.:-|. He's a time bomb waiting to happen...so nobody really wants him driving far distances alone. 

DH is insisting that FIL NOT come down. FIL has called me a couple of times....I think trying to get me to changes my itinerary so I can take him down tot the hospital today, drive home today, and then go back tomorrow to bring him home....I COULD be done....but one, it's a1 1/2 hour drive both ways, two I would have to baby sit him and not be there long. I bet we would spend more time on the road the In the hospital....I considered offering to stay in the hotel with me...but then I would have to monitor both him and DH.....that sounds stressful to me....and the exact reason I sent my mother home...it was TOO much!

So...that's where I am sitting....ready to head out...but with quilt on my mind. I KNOW DH would probly kill me if I did bring his dad down....just an added stressor for him...but I also understand a parents need/want to be there. I am not sure why his wife couldn't bring him down...he also made a comment that he understand we want to be alone....it's not that....but I can't tell him on the phone that he will make things a bit more hard and stressful if he goes...I also got the impression they thought I was wrong for horseback riding yesterday as they son laid in a hospital bed....on the contrary...DH insisted I go.

So, am I doing the right thing, or am I being selfish with my time and energy? 

Ugh...family!

HP, your weather has reached us. I was awoken around two with really high winds and rain pounding so hard I thought It was coming in the windows. It's still windy. A big cold front, temps to drop from fifties to thirties....:-(. Yuck!

Koolio, can you take pics of the moose? We once stayed in a tent in Maine. When we woke up....there were moose tracks right in front of the tent!!!!:shock: never knew it was there!!!! I take it you don't see them often?

Have a good day all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM don't feel guilty for getting a little ride in.
People without horses don't get it.
A little R&R on your horse goes a long way, source of freedom, away from all others, horses can't talk back they just listen, you get to find center for a little while, then we all think a little more clearly.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - only you can know what the right thing to do is. It sounds like you and DH set your limits and both know how to keep each other healthy. That is all that matters. My DH has a saying - "guilt is not your emotion". Others try to make you feel guilty to get something from you they know they really shouldn't be asking for. To be strong for your husband, you need to keep yourself centered and horses help you to do that. Your husband knows that too and so you should not feel the least bit guilty about going riding.

Can you tell your FIL the plans you have already made and tell him that you and your DH are looking forward to his visit when DH gets settled at home where he can rest, relax and enjoy his dad's company much better?

Take care, and don't second guess the decisions you make as you know best right now.

P.S. I will carry my camera/ phone with me over the next few days to try to get a picture of the moose. There are lots around here, just we don't often see them so close as they are generally very shy and wary. It makes me happy to think they feel safe enough to hang out here, with us.


----------



## Maryland Rider

The day is getting closer all.
A few horse type Christmas cards.

















Back to work.


----------



## Koolio

The mooses are back!! Managed a quick pic at feeding time this morning. Not great clarity but the best I could do with my gloves off in -30 temps and trying not to get too close. I could have had a clearer picture but when they moved to a more open space my battery died. Phone is recharging and I'll try for a better picture this afternoon.


----------



## tjtalon

Wee Teeny Tree!


----------



## Stan

Nickers the last thing your husband needs is strss. Tell father in law No. You have other plans and will not be changing them he can see him when he gets home. You are to tired to travel back and forth for you I don't have the energy to look after him as well.

As for him commenting on riding your horse, take it in your stride and have as much riding as you need for it helps you cope. Sounds hard hitting, and it is, but, your husband does not want his father around at this time, and you don't need the added work transporting or accommodating him regardless of his health issues.

So in short say, sorry dad but you are going to have to wait untill we get home in a couple of days, or, make your own arrangments, and you wont be able to stay long with DH he needs rest. Now as for my riding my horse its how I am dealing with my stress and you have no business commenting on it. Love you. see you in a couple of days and hang up the phone. Or words to that effect. Nickers if he holds a grudge thats his problem not yours.

Good luck


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey there, thanks for the moose pics Koolio!

Stanley, thanks for the kind support. As you can see by the pic...I'm back in the city. Booked myself a room at the Wyndham down the street from the hospital. Got the 'hospital' rate!!:wink: I think I'll have a martini when I arrive! :lol: it's close enough I could walk, buy FIL could never make it! 

That being said, I left him at home. I called him when I got down here....he sounded like he was surprised I was here.:lol::lol: sometime s he gets confused! Gotta love the guy tho. We might put him on a hospital bed hunt so DH can stay downstairs for a while.

And....non horse people just don't get it!:wink:

TJ, great looking tree!

Oh...bad news...the room # is D552.... Not B:evil: I don't know how I got that wrong....good news...there is no B552... So maybe he will get our notes.:?

I got a few Christmas decorations up prior to my departure as well as DHs new TV assembled. I am woman...hear me roar! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops forgot the pic!


----------



## corgi

Tj- glad you put your tree up. I like it!

Nicker, glad you left FIL at home. Stan is right, way too much stress for that.

I had a horrible day. Woke up in the middle of the night with a stomach virus. Sweating, nausea, and other unpleasant symptoms. 

Mom has a court date tomorrow that i need to be with her for so I had to get in the car and drive almost 4 hours south, while suffering from one of the worst illnesses I have had in a long time.

I only had to stop twice.:shock:

I get settled into this house in a town that I HATE and around 4:00pm decide that I may be feeling a little better and should probably try to eat something.
The first bite I take, a crown on one of the my teeth comes off. :twisted:

Underneath the crown, the tooth is a little ugly stub. I am 4 hours from home, have to be in court tomorrow, won't be back home until Tuesday and then we have Xmas.

Luckily, my hubby's best friend is my dentist. He told me to use Fixident to stick it on during the day, and take it out at night.

There must be some cement stuck in the crown because it doesn't fit quite right and hits the tooth above it every time I put my teeth together. If I didn't look like a toothless hag without it in, I would leave it out. 

I just hate that I have to wait until Thursday to get this fixed.:-(

Whatever Christmas spirit I had has been sucked right out of me.

The court date Mom has tomorrow is probably going to result in her losing this house. She owns it free and clear but she and Dad were in the middle of filing bankruptcy when he died in October. The lawyer is 90% sure the trustee is going to seize the house to pay off the debts. 

Having to move is not a big deal, she needs to get out of the horrible town anyway and will be living in MD surrounded by family and friends by the end of the month, but we had been counting in being able to sell this house to help her pay rent. When they take the house, she loses that.

So, yeah, I am in a pretty rotten mood. 

Whe my crown fell out this afternoon, I just had to laugh. It was like 2013 had to just throw one more punch. What a horrible, HORRIBLE year this has been.
2014 has to be better!

In better news, my stomach seems to have settled down a bit so whatever I ate or whatever bug I had seems to have gone away. 

Sorry I have done nothing but whine in this post. 

Maybe I should go back and look at my Santa hat on horses pics! They make me smile.


----------



## Celeste

Ladonna, you have one weapon. Lick your right hand before you go into court. That should apply a nice dose of stomach virus to it. If the judge rules against you, shake hands with him as if you forgive him.......

Hmmmm. Maybe I see why I am on Santa's naughty list.....


----------



## Roadyy

Well, MN17, I hope they realize that B was suppose to be a D else he won't receive mine. I guess I can go send another to D552 to make sure. No need to feel guilty as you and your husband are the ones who answer to each other and he knew you needed it to have the strength to be there for him as he knew he would need you.


Tj, great set up with the tree and glad you are going to come down a notch on doing so much. I know how it is trying to enjoy so many different things and practice the things you like more, but taking away from just relaxing to unwind and loosen the body so it can truly rest. It will create hypertension and then you will know uncomfortable. Ask me how I know.lol


Ladona, I hope things work out for your mom and pray that what ever happens she can settle in MD comfortably. I know how hard it is to do, but I hope you can relax and lessen the worry on yourself. We always worry over all the things that life throws at us until they are past then look for the next thing to worry about. At the end of the day we are still here living and the worry accomplished nothing more than tense muscles or headaches or both. Go forward with the thought that what ever happens we will work through it and worry has no place in this because it does nothing to help. Smile at your mom and tell her that there is no need to worry if she does lose it because she will get by as she always has, one day at a time.

Tracey, cool pics of the moose. Glad things are going well up there.


MR, just a few more hours!!!


I worked on the clearing some more and got a lot done. I'll load the pics here shortly and post them. Even walked up on a nice 5' black snake that my daughter wanted dead. I tried to explain that he was a good snake and helps keep the mole and rat population down, but she has her mom's mentality that a good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## Roadyy

So you think you were pic heavy,,,Bwahaaahaaahaaa:twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, that is all for now. lol 

Hard to tell, but I actually got a lot done in the last 2 evenings. Should be clear right up to the pasture by the end of Christmas Eve. It's raining today and not sure if we will get rained out, but the yard is shutting down at 12 tomorrow. I'll get a couple hours of work in then til my wife gets home from the airport with our son and DIL from Chicago for a week.


----------



## Roadyy

Just realized I hadn't updated pics of the white dog. That is Dolly, the little pup m wife picked up at beginning of summer to supposedly be for me. I didn't want another dog. lol

This was her when we first got her..

























This is her now..lol


----------



## Celeste

Rick, your dog looks a lot like the dog that I grew up with. He was a great dog and I hope yours will be similar.


----------



## Roadyy

She is a sweetheart til she is turned loose then you will spend time chasing her down or waiting on her to return on her own. She loves to run!! lol I thought she was going to be built more stocky, but she has more the GSP build.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roaddy, wow, what beautiful property! How many acres?

Ladona, Roaddy is right...it seems to always work out in the end. Wierd. Enjoy the time with your mom, and let the spirit of the holiday fill your heart.:wink: it'll all be good!

Here....DH will get a zap this morning! Yea! Maybe it will clear up the a fib. Then a day of observation. Thank goodness! I did NOT want to take him home in arrhythmia. Scary! So...another day here. No biggy. Honestly, this is forcing me to slow down, read, watch a little tv, I need it too!. This hotel isn't bad either! :wink:

Talk soon!


----------



## Roadyy

5 acres.

Hope he is able to get a clear bill of health after the zap. You should stop by a store and pic up one of the fly zappers that look like a tennis racket and take it in the room with you. Tell him that every time acts out you are going to zap him with it thinking it is the arrhythmia acting up again. I would like to see the look on his face at that.....lmbo


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you're being bad. I hope Santa doesn't find out this close to Christmas.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, you're being bad. I hope Santa doesn't find out this close to Christmas.


haha,,I want one of them red cars like you are after...hahahha


Here see if this joke will help...


An 80-year-old man is having his annual checkup. The doctor asks him how he’s feeling.

“I’ve never been better!” he replies. “I’ve got an 18-year-old bride Who’s pregnant and having my child!
What do you think about that?”

The doctor considers this for a moment, then says, “Well, let me tell you a story.
I know a guy Who’s an avid hunter. He never misses a season. But one day he’s in a bit of a hurry and he accidentally grabs his wife’s umbrella instead of his gun.”

“So he’s in the woods,” the doctor continues, “and suddenly a grizzly bear appears in front of him! He raises up the umbrella, by reflex I suppose, points it at the bear, and a shot is heard. The bear drops dead in front of him, suffering from a bullet wound in his its chest.”

“That’s impossible!”, says the old man, “Someone else must have shot that bear,”

The doctor walks the old man to the exit door, shakes his hand, and says, “Exactly.”


----------



## greentree

OMG, Roadyy, are those Camellias??? How beautiful! I have a degree in Horticulture, but cannot grow anything that ends in -ia.....

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

greentree said:


> OMG, Roadyy, are those Camellias??? How beautiful! I have a degree in Horticulture, but cannot grow anything that ends in -ia.....
> 
> Nancy


I was under the impression they were a breed of the Azelea family. They are all in those areas and I have no intentions at this time to thin out that area. There are a few walking paths through those areas just to the side of the house and I really like it like it is. That road path starts just to the side of the front yard and goes out to the back where Dolly is standing in the road so I don't have to go through the yard to get to the back area. 


I actually took a quick break from the tractor work to walk around over there to relax and snatch those pics for ya'll.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just really lovely property Roaddy. 

Love the idea of the zap swatter...will see what I can do!:wink::lol:

Back here. Still waiting on the zap. He almost refused the daily walk....but I'm here...so oh no ya don't!:lol::lol: 

New drama...FIL.:shock: remember I do live the guy...way better dad than I have...but his wigging me AND DH out! Called to update him this morning....he just really insistent on wanting to come down. Which again, it's his child and I understand...but DH is telling him NO, and I simply reiterate it....ok he says...not happy, but sad.

Then I get a txt fromSIL (remember she is not my favorite). Asking if they can come down and that dad wants to come down. Again, I reiterate DHs wishes. She wants to know if he doesn't want them bc he feels like he is inconveniencing them...or if WE just want time alone! This gets me HOT! It has nothing to do with ME. I don't give a hoot if they come...if they did visit..I would feel free to shop!:lol: FIL too said at one point....I know you two want to be alone..:evil: 

Listen to me people....it's DHs wishes to keep you at home, not mine! Geez! So they have been calling DH this morning along with me...and have him aggrevated:evil:

On to another note, I had a horrible dream about the horses last night!:shock: they got loose, and one got hit on the road....all this nastiness. Called mom right away, had to check all was good. . Even had my childhood pony in the dream, wierd!

Ok, gotta check about those lost cards!!:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Glad you are feeling able to roll w/the punches. We don't get to control life-there are just so many surprises.

TJ-that is a darling tree! I love the hearts. I put some packages for hubby under the tree yesterday while he was out. Today was trash day, so all the corrals are cleaned early. Yesterday we got the cracked water trough emptied-it's now a feed bin for Wendy, & the donkey has a small blue barrel for her water. We have also seen evidence of her chewing on Wendy's tail-AArgh!

Rick-you are getting lots done w/the tractor-love seeing the blooming roses-I miss mine, particularly the Icebergs & the Joseph's Coat climber.

LaDonna-I had no idea an unmortgaged house could be taken, especially for medical bills. I hope you can get the tooth fixed soon, dental bills can be quite scary! I had 2 teeth break this year & I'm hoping to get an implant for one of them soon. It just feels so weird to have a gap, luckily, it can't be seen.

Sent off the property taxes, so that's done for another year. Next hurdle will be filing the income taxes-we have to do the federal & 2 states, as DH's pension requires that we always file in CA, no matter where we live. We have to send them a copy of the federal, but not the CA-which I think is rather strange.

I am thankful for the small increase in the S.S. checks-every little bit helps. I am ready for 2014! I hope it is a better year for everybody!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, crossed posts...
NM-sorry for the new drama, can anyone tell him (FIL) that DH really needs to rest?

Rick-I had some giant rose bushes, so that's what came to mind-but now I remember the Camellieas we used to have in Sacramento-they were huge, & we had Azealea's in the front yard. My Dad really had a green thumb, & I did pretty good w/plants in CA, but here in AZ, not so much. We have so much wildlife & I am not fond of having to fence in all plants.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> OMG, Roadyy, are those Camellias??? How beautiful! I have a degree in Horticulture, but cannot grow anything that ends in -ia.....
> Nancy


I am thinking that those are camellias.


----------



## Roadyy

I will get better pics of them this evening and post up, that is if the rain doesn't wash the rest of the petals off on to the ground. I doubt I'll be doing any tractor work with all this rain so I'll venture around some of the trails and post up some of the views from them... I am really going to enjoy it for the shade come summer. You can get in some of the trails and with the forage so dense it seems like you are hundreds of miles off into the woods relaxing away from everything....while you are wearing ear plugs not to hear the sound of the city....lol

I'm not much of a horticulturist and thought they were kin to each other.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yea! The cards were delivered!!:lol: thank you all so much!!

He's in getting the 'shock treatment' as we speak....:-|. Hope it goes smoothly.

So ya wonder why we don't want FIL down here...thought we would make him feel important by getting the hospital bed and delivering it to our house, and setting it up...with a little help from BIL....after several txts I think its all straight...but bc he can't hear, and he gets confused easily...many things were lost in translations.:-|. He means well...really... (Sigh)

Thanks again for everything guys!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I wonder too....how can they take something that is paid for??? The house that is??


----------



## corgi

Well, it is official. They will be auctioning off the house.

Mom had to file bankruptcy after Dad died because of outrageous medical bills. They had also used credit cards to pay for medicines that Medicare wouldn't pay for once they reached a maximum amount each year.

So between credit card bills and hospital bills, Mom had no choice but to file bankruptcy because her only income is Social Security and it is not much,

When you file Chapter 7 Bankruptcy, the only way your house is protected is if you owe money on it. If you own it outright or have significant equity, the Bankruptcy Trustees can seize it and sell it or auction it to get money to pay the creditors.

If you google "will i lose my house if i file bankruptcy?" you will learn all this. I have spent so much time googling I see the google icon in my sleep. And by the way, Virginia is the worst state for taking houses in bankruptcy.

There is something called the Homestead Exemption Act. Mom is entitled to 10k in liquid assests after bankruptcy. She has 5k in the bank which means she will get 5k when the house is sold/auctioned. That is the only protection offered in VA. If she was under 65, she would only be allowed 5k total. Gotta love VA.

So, anyway, i am in a better mood today. Thanks for all the encouraging words. Just having this over and done with has relieved some stress. I am getting my tooth fixed on Thursday. After that, I just need to come back down here and meet the movers on the 3rd and then life just MAY get back to normal, whatever that means, :lol:

Nicker, stand your ground with SIL! Hopefully DH 's zapping is working!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, glad,you are in a better place...sorry she has to loose the house. That really stinks!

The zapping has worked! So far so good...he even took a walk and the HR stayed down!! Usually walks put him in a fib...so.....let's hope things stay as is and maybe get home tomorrow.

Just watched Santa Paws on TV...made me weepy....miss the animals!:wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Wow NM so glad to hear dh is doing better. He certainly is a handsome man :0)

Corgi sorry to hear about your moms house, that's so sad. 

Am trying to catch up to everyone, but still swamped here at work. Hopefully only half a day tomorrow so I can get out for a ride. Didn't get out on the weekend as there was still snow on the ground and much too slippery on Saturday. Yesterday we went to Cavalia Odysseo. Fantastic show much better than the first one. Was in awe and bought Scotty a christmas present. He needed a cooler so I got him a cavalia one.

Beautiful day here, the sun is shining - I should be riding.

Hope to get back on soon and catch up, I miss you guys.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh yes and Happy FESTIVUS!!!!!

For those that don't know what festivus is...
What is Festivus? It's for the rest of us!


----------



## Celeste

We had 2 1/2 inches of rain last night. It is a muddy mess out there. It is too slippery to ride. I used the bad weather as a reason to actually stay inside and clean some. At least my guest bathroom looks better. The kitten had pretty much wrecked it, knocking things over, tracking up the sink, etc. Bad kitty.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts before I have to finish the tail of of chores I didn't do yesterday (no much; fold laundry,pin the pins on my monkey-suit,tidy up the kitchen, make lunch for work tomorrow). I decided yesterday to cuddle up on the couch, watch a movie, & EAT. I fell asleep near the end of the movie, got up, fed the fish, & went to bed. Musta needed the rest...& am trying to slow down, I try to do too much @ once (forgetting am not 30 y/o anymore, lol). So..my horse head project is still in mind-think stage, except for the base, but have all my components together, & of course now have my Present to fit to it. So, all good (also, & don't recall if I mentioned, Janice & I last week measured Fire's head, so I have a good idea of dimensions etc. [Fire was very good about the process, but had a bemused questioning look in his eye...prob'ly wondered if a cookie was involved somehow...lol!)

Have been thinking about you alot, Ladona, & @ least the situation has been "resolved" so you know where things stand. One day atta time. Huge hug to you (the tooth thing was way unfair on top of everything...good grief!) Glad/hope you're feeling a bit better. It'll all come out in the wash. I DO hope 2014 is good for everyone; 2013 did suck.

Nicker, have you considered applying that zapper to your SIL?...directly on the carotid artery...oooops, now I'M on Santa's bad list. She needs to get a grip on herself...or a twitch...or a muzzle...duct tape would work!

Rick, I don't know what those flowers are, I just thought "Red flowers in December, how COOL!" Your property looks wonderful!

Lol, Celeste, re kitty destroying bathroom! I always think: "Rotten bad kitty"[99% re Timothy], but then, he's healthy & happy...& a pain (right now he's trying to find a way to interfere w/my typing..).

HorseMonday: had double-doody w/the 10 horses that are @ Janice's right now. Some was frozen, but getting more adept @ rake-whapping & boot-kicking. She helped w/her four (Fire,Bailey,Callie,Flicka) by steel-raking into piles, then I scooped & took to the pile. The farrierers were delayed by icy roads, so I went w/Janice to the feedstore (connected to an Ace Hardware filled w/horsey stuff..I felt like kid-in-candy-store, just lookin'...) She stopped @ Starbuck's & got us both hot chocolates (yummy).

I felt awkward w/Janice, as am not good at small-talk, but am sure it was ok. When we got back, the farriers arrived shortly after. Janice hauled out the feedbags (10 of hem) & I tried to help, but just couldn't, I don't have the upper body strength. She said no worries, but still felt kinda bad that I couldn't help. 

I watched the farriers put new shoes on Flame (just the front, he's barefooted in back), so that was interesting. Nice couple of horsey-women, was good to meet them. Then I went home, as was getting "late" for me. Janice wanted me to tell my little story, so I did, synopsizing as much as I could. One woman (seemed to be the Master Farrier) related HER story of fear & trembling. Wow. A bull-rider/roper/with horses all her life; had a fearsome crash that didn't break anything, but broke her confidence ("I thought I was invincible!"). She broke thru her wanting to "barf on a horse" by getting back on one way antsy in the box & raring to go...& & turned out all good. LOL! Both women totally understood my wanting to toss up just sitting on little Addie initially.

All good, was a good day. Happy Christmas Eve to all tomorrow, & recember you are loved....I will too!


----------



## tjtalon

...ooops, I keep calling Fire "Flame". My bad. ...but I call Tom-Tom Tommy, because he's Tommy to me...

And, for Tommy, I talked to him this morning, & we're good. I also talked to Addie. I don't know how much they understand, verbally, but I know horses get the message somehow intuitively. So..wanted to let Addie know beforehand of future transition as lesson horse, before he gets me popped on him. He seemed ok w/the talking, & nibbled my coat. Got a short close-in head hug from Tommy.


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't get a picture of the flowers due to getting my new toy from ATT. I added a line to my account to give my mom a phone. They gave me a 10" tablet free. I'm using it to type this. Definitely a new learning for me, but enjoying it so far


----------



## tjtalon

I called Janice a few minutes ago, to ask her advice on some insulated muckbooots on Stateline (that she has); she advised waiting a bit, she has a few extra muckboots in the shed that might work for me (plus I can go to ARC Saturday & look around, as taking my last vac day of the year then). I wore my old winterboots today (JL Bean, good, but suede). Next Monday supposed to be dry, so can do the same.

But..we did talk awhile. Told her of my success w/Dennis, getting him to "stay put". Talked about the horses real behavior, & taking control in a herd-real way (she's lead mare w/all these guys & girls). She told me "forget Addie for now", & wants me to remind her for next Monday for a round-pen thing w/(what horse she decides on) for a lesson w/body language; theirs & mine. Wow.

I want that. Have the reminder on my calender. She was talking w/the farriers about Bailey next for me...so, will see. I think she's upping my..whatever it is!

Should be an interesting New Year.


----------



## tjtalon

Dang! I just realized didn't tell you the Dennis story. He's a brown Arabian, wants to be "in yr pocket". I shoo him, all the time, & hes shoos back..for a minute. I turned around w/coming to his last frozen pile, hadn't heard him come up, & he was practically in my ear. I'd had enough. Did the arms-raised-fork-scare w/"Back up Dennis! Get out of my space!!" thing, & he moved back 4-5 feet. The I told him "You STAY RIGHT THERE!" He did.

I mucked up the last bit, & went to the gate. Usually I Have to get him to back off while opening the gate. He was standing like a statue. I got the 'barow outta the gate, & he was still standing. I went back in to praise him, tell him he was a good boy. This time he didn't try to use me as a rubbing post, but enjoyed the praise & rub on his withers. Good job, for both of us.


----------



## corgi

Thanks again everyone for the positive words! Had a little scare this evening when i discovered that dad's ashes had been packed in a box for the moving company. Ummmm..i don't think so. So, I went through all the boxes and couldn't find them. Finally did in the last box I opened. They will be coming home with me tomorrow so they don't get put on the moving truck or lost in the shuffle, Dad will be riding shotgun tomorrow! :lol:

Hunter, jealous of sunny, dry weather!

Celeste, we got another 2 inches of rain the past 2 days which means it will be too muddy to ride on Christmas Day like I planned.

Rick- you will love having a tablet. 

Nicker- glad the zapping worked,

Tj- wow! You had a great horse monday! Good for you for your milestone with Dennis and also for hearing an inspirational story from the farrier. It sounds like it was a good day.

I found a pic that was taken on this day last year when Mom and Dad were visiting for Christmas. I forgot I had it. Dad claimed horses hated him but Isabella was so sweet and gentle, he couldn't help but love her.


----------



## Stan

*Santa. Its 4 minutes into the 25th Dec Christmas day*

Being the first to see christmas day Santa called in this evening to drop off my present. I am sorry to say even after plying him with rum, beer, and a coffee I could not get him to up grade his naughty list. I really tried ladies to get you all an up grade from the colour red to blue, black, or pink but he would have none of it.

I also have to offer my appologies because not only could I not get you all upgraded he is going to be late getting to your part of the world. 

The silly old fool, instead of going out the ranch slider he insists on the traditional method of the fire place and now he is stuck. His *** is to big. 

Merry christmas


----------



## NickerMaker71

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Stanley! Too,too, funny! Let me be the first one to wish YOU, my Kiwi friend, a VERY, MERRY Christmas!

Weill sitting here waiting to hear how the night went over at the hospital. DHs heart rate stayed stable all day...even after two walks. Stan with you help, I pushed him to go for a walk. He didn't want to, but I said, "I am sure you are scared your HR will go crazy again, but wouldn't it be better to see if it does NOW, not when we get home?" He was up...and walking after that!:wink:

I left around six, and things were good...so...feeling positive.

Thanks hunter, I think he's a handsome guy too! . I remember when I met in in the hospital....he was the rotten guy who makes you walk after an injury. He stopped by my room, and I turned to mom and said...this might not be too bad!. (Having a cute guy helping me out,). Hahaha

Have 0 presents wrapped! I'll,do my best if we get home tonight....but not going to kill myself doing it...bags work, so do bows!! I don't even know what gifts there are! I bought pretty much everything during my lunches off line, I don't remember what I ordered!!(except of course a few little things for myself/horses). Hahaha

Speaking of..did anyone else buy their horse something?

TJ, that sounds like a wonderful Monday! I love meeting new people. Sounds like,you learned a lot too, that makes a day worth spending when you learn something worthwhile.

Corgi, I love the idea of,your dad riding shotgun! Heehee

Roaddy, have fun with the tablet. My iPad is the best purchase I've made in a long time!!!! Now that I learned how to use my phone as a hot spot, I'm on it constantly here in the hotel or hospital. (Hope I don't find out I get charged for the hot spot usage!:shock

Well...it's almost here! Christmas...!. It to start snowing a bit here...that will maybe make it more real.


----------



## Roadyy

My wife is upset because she wanted the tablet. She wanted me to take her laptop to bring to "work" to replace the dinosaur I use here now and bring the dinosaur home for my daughter to use. I stood my ground and said no. She always gets the new toys and I really could use this for my church meetings and personal use so I was keeping it. I let her get all the new phones with her upgrades while I take the free upgrades on mine. I wanted this and got it. I enjoyed it a lot...... while sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Roadyy

Mn17, very happy to hear he is getting more and more stable each day. I'm sure he enjoyed all those cards from us who he only knows through your stories.lol
Merry Christmas to the both of you, darlin.


Tj, it is great to always read such enthusiasm in your reports from Horse Monday. It truly does a heart good to bare witness to your growth in your adventure. I'm glad you are coming back down a little so as to not over do it as I know I am so very guilty of getting over excited about something and going strong at it til I'm exhausted and no longer enjoy it. Don't let that happen to you.

Ladona, A very very Merry Christmas to you and I love the pic of your parents next to Isabella. Thank you for sharing that as it reminded me of a pic taken where I was showing my dad how not to use the reins to stop my Leo/App/Arab. He's in the saddle and I'm standing next to them showing him not to keep long reins because you will have to lean way back with you hands in your chest to try and stop her.

Stan, if you had one of those tennis racket fly zappers handy I bet he could free himself from the stuck. ahahaha

I hope our Savior blesses each and everyone of you in a way that lasts an eternity. He is the reason we celebrate Christmas, after all. 

I am blessed with the friendships I have experienced through each of you and want to thank you all for taking me in and making me feel so welcomed and wanted.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-that is a great picture. I'll bet your Mom would like a copy of it, too. Good for you for finding the ashes-don't want those misplaced. Hope this next year is much better for your family.

Rick-Glad you like the new gizmo. I have a Chromebook I am learning about, as my "big" computer is acting badly, especially on emails. I may have to take it in & have it worked on. 

Stan-Love the pic. Hope your day goes well. I made some Amaretto yesterday-it's really good.

TJ-Sounds like some great horse times ahead, can't wait to hear your tales. I wish I wasn't such a cold weather wuss. We have had some sunny days, but so cold which makes me stiff & sore. And cold only in a relative manner, such as not 70 degrees-LOL.

Super Good News-I qualified for VA Health coverage, so I don't have to buy any Obamacare policies & when I get Medicare next year it will be in addition to the VA care. I am so relieved that I won't have to pay a tax penalty next year, & DH will get his Medicare just in time to not incur a penalty either.

Well, it's almost here! DH will open his presents later today & we will go to his Brother's tomorrow for the family get-together. I'll probably go to town to get a few groceries, then I have to get serious about planning our little trip to Ca, for DH to see his Dr. 1 more time, & get some RX refills @ Costco. Once he gets Medicare, we will decide on trying to find a Dr. here or keep seeing the one he knows & that knows him. We also like seeing our friends there & doing some shopping that isn't available in our little town.


----------



## Roadyy

Just got a call from my wife that MIL's doctor made his rounds this morning and is releasing her to come home. DW is going to feed the animals then head up there to get her and bring her home. I'm curious to see if she fires up as soon as she gets home. She had a pack out the back door to her room that I threw out yesterday after all the rain, then found out she has another new pack in her room. 

If she starts back up then I will sit down with her after the holidays to express the fact that we will not be taking her to get cigarettes anymore nor will we stop by and pick some up for her. If she wants to smoke then that is her choice and she can walk up to the store, but we will not help her quicken the funeral by assisting her in supplying the smoking gun.


----------



## Koolio

Merry Chrismas Eve!

Roadyy - glad hear your MIL is being released today and that you have a plan to not facilitate her smoking. Will she stay with you for a while? Can you declare your new home a smoking free zone? Your property is looking fantastic! I wish you and your family a wonderful Christmas!

Nicker - it sounds like your husband is doing well. Will he be home for Christmas? Going home today? It wyod be nice but it really won't matter. Christmas will be special just knowing he is getting better no matter where he is. I wish you both the very best over the holidays and in the upcoming year.

Corgi - sorry to hear about your mom's house and your bad day. I'm glad you found your fathers ashes and sincerely hope 2014 is a much better year for you and your family.

Tjtalon - it sounds like things are going very well at the stable. It is always good to hear how much progress you are making and how much you enjoy the horses. A very Merry Christmas to you,

Stan - you make me laugh!! I hope your Christmas Day is wonderful and filled with happiness. Please pry Santa out of the stove. A little veg oil or WD-40 should do it. I also hope the new year brings you good things and a smoother ride with SWMBO.

To everyone on this forum, I wish you all a wonderful Christmas blessed with good health, good fortune, happiness and a healthy dose of Magic Horse Breath!! Thank you for being such a fantastic group of friends!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, MIL has lived with us for almost 6 years now. She knows there is no smoking in the house anywhere. She has a door at either end of her room to the outside and has her little spot set up out the door to the back yard. I had intentions on adding an extension off the roof out to give her protection from the rain and sun, but with this development I won't as to encourage the stopping so she doesn't have to fair the weather. We will see how things go.


I hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Hunter65

Love the picture Stan and a very Merry Christmas to you!

Rick, glad your MIL will be home, would suck to be in the hospital for Christmas.

We are following Santa on Santatracker. Only at work til noon today and then off to the barn for a ride. DH has finished Scottys stall sign, will put up a pic. He made one for the barn here and one for the paddock up at our property. He also made him a new hay feeder which we will take over tomorrow. There is a lot of sand in his paddock and worried about sand colic.

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and hope santa is good to you!


----------



## Stan

Hey Rick don't get to used to the couch they can become comfortable after a while. I'm still on mine.:lol::lol::lol:

Nickers His confidence will take little knocks now and a gain and it is great you are there with him and understand some of what he feels and thinks about. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well everyone the time is upon us.
Have you been naughty?:evil:







or nice?








Merry Christmas everyone!!!

I have two dinners to attend tomorrow, early and late afternoon.
I will be with family all day and some visitors tonight. 
I am still working on the home improvements but today was cleanup day.
Will get some pics to show some progress soon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I almost forgot.

Happy Festivus!


----------



## Roadyy

Ok so let's see how well I can figure out posting pics with this tablet.


























That worked just fine. These are the flowers on the shrubs that were in question.


----------



## tjtalon

Many posts to read..many good wishes to everyone for the good things beginning to happen. Rick: can you get your MIL those electronic-fake cig things? It's the habit that''s hardest to break, the thing in your hand that helps you "relax"..just a thought. 

Thanks everyone for commenting on my HorseMonday post(s). I look for your comments, they mean a lot.

I AM slowing down, as have had a tendency (for years) to burn the candle @ both ends. Have had it w/that, I believe. But..am trying to do one little "horsey" thing every day. This morning while eating my very early a.m egg sandwhich before work, I read some parts of a daily calendar (2013) that Janice had given me. She gave it to me because it contains useful medical info. Today after work I had to go to Target (good grief, the crowds & traffic) because I had to get a couple personal items & a few food things for work lunches...but also got a nice pair (not expensive 'tho!) of boy's (I have small feet) rubber snow boots w/good winter insulation..I.E: muck boots!! Christmas present to myself!

For my Christmas "present" to all of you: thank you for having me be part of this online family, for giving me understanding,advice,encouragement,direction,correction; for "being there". God bless you all.

Merry Christmas & Happy Festivus!!


----------



## tjtalon

...my guess on Rick's flowers: camellias?


----------



## Celeste

We just got back from church. We had our annual candle light Christmas communion service, followed by lots of food. I am the in charge of leading the music, and we did lots of music, so I had fun. It was a great evening. We had a lot of old friends show up.


----------



## Eole

Stan, Merry Christmas to you, ahead of us all. Loved the picture. :lol:
Corgi: lovely picture of your parents with Isabella, a moment to cherish.
Roadyy, your land looks so nice, hope it will be yours someday, seems like just the right place.
NM, glad to know DH is walking and heart is stable. Heading in the right direction...
Maryland Rider, it's fun that you flooded us with holiday season pictures leading to Christmas (I "think" I'm on the OK list, I'll find out tomorrow)

I just wrapped a few presents after work today. The tree may be small, but it's there. I'm off tomorrow, maybe I can test-ride a new to me (used) saddle. (from Ebay, won the bid... my first time bidding) Then I'll see my nieces, Christmas is always special seen throught the eyes of kids.

TJ, CCG, Hunter, Koolio, Happyplace, Celeste, MR, Stan, Roadyy, NM71, Corgi and I'm sure forgetting someone: Merry Christmas to all of you!
I come and read you all everyday and you all hold a special place in my heart.
AlexS, if you come and read: wishes to you, and all the kids under your wing.
Same with CountryWoman, hope you are ok and surrounded by loved ones.


----------



## Eole

I forgot, Eole sends you his wishes too (no doubt he's on the naughty list, but he'll get his carrot anyway)


----------



## Roadyy

Asked mil about the flowers and she confirmed they are Camillia. The first and last are doubles and the second is a single Camilla.


----------



## Sibyl

Dear "mature people",
I had so many things to do the last month I could not find a minute to visit the blog. On Christmas morning I finally have time. The Company is closed, the horses are at the trainer's, grandson is sleeping and husband is talking to his Mac . 
I wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
I already had a great gift earlier this year when my grandchild is born, may horses are ok, readers are happy with the books and we're all healthy and happy.
For the New Year I would like to wish you so many things: health, money, happiness, freedom, peace and much more, but I cannot choose for you so I wish you that your wishes come true. 
Thank you for being my blog friends!
Sibyl


----------



## Hunter65

Merry Christmas to each and every one you!! Blessings for you and your loved ones today and into the new year! DH gave me a $350 gift card for Greenhawk (a tack shop). They have a huge Boxing Day sale tomorrow, I am going shopping!!!!!! For those that don't know Boxing Day is a holiday here in Canada, Kind of like Black Friday.

My friend is now seeing if she can start Scotty jumping lol.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152077289078080&set=vb.732348079&type=3&theaterhttp://


----------



## Hunter65

Scottys new stall sign!


----------



## greentree

Yep, camellias!! See? They have probably been growing by themselves there for years, but if I plant one.....DEAD. 

'Course, now that I live in KY, it is too cold for them, mostly, so finally, I am absolved!!! 

They are just gorgeous, Rick, Thanks!!

Merry Christmas!

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

You are welcome, greentree. Here are a few more I found around the place. Hope you enjoy.
















































Ohh,added a few others to enjoy too. They were playing with silly string. Limbo


----------



## tjtalon

Got home from work @ 330p. Thankfully, a very quiet day. Random assistance calls (garage doors not opening, cars not starting, lost-then-found phones, one sink back-up (so on-call maintenance got it easy, too)...got doors opened,cars started,phone reunited w/owner, sink got unplugged). No ERs. Don't like to work Christmas Day (have done so the past 6 yrs), but it went by well. One lady called just to get the # for her post ofc, as her mailbox key stopped working (she was afraid the mailman hadn't gotten his box of chocolates she put in her box for him); she apologised that I had to work today, but I said someone needs too, what would you'all do w/out one of us here? She sounded all teary, & said she appreciates us all SO much. Dang...that made working today feel a lot better.

Hunter, I love Scotty's pretty new sign! Yay on the giftcard, bet you'll have fun w/that. I knew Boxing Day was a hoiliday, but didn't know what it signified (prior, of course, to turning into a Black Friday shopping day, lol). I watched your friend's vid of starting to jump Scotty; is he saying "you want me to do...what?"?

I'm so proud I knew those pretty flowers were camellias. Looks like they're growing quite wild & nicely. Rick, such a beautiful property & house, hope you'all will be very happy there.

And hope everyone had a very very nice Christmas Day! I stopped by 7-11 on my way home & bought 2 jalapeno-creme cheese taquitos, potato chips & jalapeno cheese dip, & cheesy potato skins. I only do that once a year, on Christmas Day after work, for some reason (I never buy "junk" food ordinarily). Most of it will go into work lunches for the next 2 days, but I already scarfed one of the taquitos. Yum.

Looking forward to the New Year. Hoping for good changes. For all of us.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I have a couple pages to catch up on.....but I needed to,stop in and say

MERRY CHRISTMAS my dear HF friends!!! I am so thankful to have you in my life! I am very, very blessed!

We are HOME! And it's been a bit crazy with getting things organized and Christmas but it's been GREAT!!!

I will be back with many things to share, but I had to pop in before the day was over.

Love you guys!

Nickers! :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Merry Christmas Everyone. It's almost midnight, all my guests have gone and DH is snoring in his recliner. Time for me to hit the hay. I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas filled with love, hope and joy!


----------



## Stan

*Cats*

Its boxing day in NZ public holiday and I spent the day in the forest looking for wild pigs. Plenty of sign but they are not running around. I might go out at 3 am and get into a position over looking where they were last rooting and see if they turn up at day break. It would be nice to bag one. It would give me some braging rights over my son who at his last hunt only got a wild sheep. Well he said it was wild. Yea right. I am looking forward to our deer hunt in January A bit of father son bonding.

SWMBO has been away since before christmas and is due back tomorrow. Guess Ill have to clean up the place.

CATS: I put a wraped Tbone on the bench to come up to room temp befor cooking it for my dinner. The cats James and Ernie got it out of its wraping and enjoyed it. They are lucky the gun is in my truck otherwise I may have extracted revenge.

Nickers, glad to hear all is going well and you and husband are now home. It takes time and steady exercise. And remember what I said about checking the equipment might want to slow him down a little:lol::lol::lol::lol: they also they told me in the literature that after the procedure I would be able to play golf. Quite a surprise considering I could not play it before the medical intervention. I tended to push myself when I got home from hospital and did over do it a little.

Cheers to every one and hope you all recieved from Santa (after he freeded himself from my place) the things you wanted, even if the colour was red for those that ended up in his bad books.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great news, NM. So happy to hear that you two are at home for the holiday.

We had a great day, wonderful food, & hardly saw a car on the road. 

Hope everyone's day went well & now I really need to put serious thought into losing about 20 pounds or so.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Boxing Day!

Nicker- great news that your husband made it home for Christmas! Take it easy and enjoy all the quiet time you can get together. 

Hunter - I love Scotty's stall plate and well done on the Greenhawk gift cert. Do you have a store nearby?

Roadyy- beautiful flowers!! I hope y and your family had a wonderful Christmas.

Sibyl - congratulations on your new grandchild! 

Tjtalon - sorry you had to work over Christmas. It sounds like your work is very much appreciated. I wish you good things in the New Year as well.

Stan - sorry about your steak but you know cats will be cats. Good luck on your upcoming hunting trips. (Gotta say though, I am cheering for the deer in this case, but you can take a feral pig if you want).

Cacowgirl - glad you had a great day!

Today is Boxing Day when all the shoppers for crazy for door crashing prices and luring deals on everything they don't need. Traditionally, I think Boxing Day was the day that bosses gave gifts to their servants and the wealthy boxed up and donated their used and unwanted goods to give to the poor. I'm not much of a shopper, but it will spend some time today going through the winter coats and blankets to put together a donation package for the local shelters. I am also overdue to go visit Koolio as I missed him yesterday and he didn't get his Christmas treats (peppermint cookies).

It was a beautiful day yesterday with temps around freezing and gently falling snow in the morning. My daughter and I fit in a ride on Sam and Sally and spent some time trying to get Sam to pull me in the calf sled. Although it wasn't a disaster, it didn't go quite as expected. Sam was pretty good as long as my daughter was leading him, but as soon as she tried to hop on with me in the sled, he was having none of that. He turned as if to say, " I'm not hauling both of your big butts around in this deep snow!". LOL! We will try again on another day when the snow isn't quite so deep. We did make it up to Sam with tons of treats and hugs.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Koolio

A few pics of Christmas treats in the barn.

Hugs for Sam and a huge lick back. He's always licking and sticks his tongue out.









My daughter and Sally enjoying some treats.









Another of Sally with a Sam photobomb.









What are barn pics without kitties? This is George (aka "Chunky the Death Cat".


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Nice pictures! I love Sam! He's my kinda man LOL. 

I go for my MRI tomorrow to see what's up with my knee. My appt. is at 6:15 AM! Yikes. At least there will be plenty of time to ride when I am done.


----------



## Roadyy

Beautiful pcs of horses and signs. 
Tj, glad work was an easy day for you. 

Mn17, glad you were able to take him home for Christmas. Don't love him all up too quickly else you might hurt him more.

HP, let us know what the knee report is as soon as you can.

Time is great here with kids and good weather to enjoy.


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio great picts I LOVE Sally!!!

Hubby made the stall sign. I have 2 Greenhawks near me but unfortunately the sale is tomorrow and I have to work. The good news is they take gift cards online and the sale is there too so I will be shopping from work lol. Beats the crowds anyways as it is a madhouse. I am off to go for a ride before the rain comes. Everyone have a wonderful day!

Is Sally a liver chestnut? I am kinda partial to them lol


----------



## Stan

Not alot going on in my neck of the woods except it is raining and boy is it a welcome relief. Not drought breaking but it will help the grass get going again.

No I did not get up and go pig hunting the alarm went off, it started to rain, (I know, us hunters and gathers are surposed to go out in any weather but in my defence I did walk some distance up and down hill so decided not to get wet and to let my body recover for a day and if need be, I can always go to the money machine and then the supermarket.) back to the rain its not heavy and its not alot but its wet and adds to the weekly total which for the past two weeks has been only 3 mils. Its not good for the folks camping and on holiday but thats life.

Bugs, you all thought I had forgotten about him, well I have not, he gets some time with me today and another thing, since I have been walking the forest for pigs I have lost a little weight, gota get some tighter fitting blue jeans.:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, so glad you two are now home together.

Tracey, I enjoyed the pics, thank you for sending. & now I know what Boxing Day is (for some reason, I thought "boxing" had something to do w/the sport..ah! It all comes clear to me now). "Boxing" up warm coats & blankets for those that need them makes much more sense to me than anything to do w/any kind of "Black Friday".

Stan, glad you get to spend some time w/Bugs, piggie hunt nonwithstanding.

I got an hour off early from work today (personal pay time); asked the Assistant Chief (who came on 11a). Didn't know if he'd give to me, but @ ten minutes to @p, he said "bye bye!" Outta there in a flash. Just wanted to go home (well, he'd just had 4 days off, Training supv has 5 days off, Chief 5 days off...I had felt a little crabby, w/all of my seniority, to have had no time @ all for Christmas). So, one hour early outta there felt good. Taking my last vacation day of the year Saturday, so will have 3 days away from work....need it, have stuff piled up that needs taken care of, & am a bit way pooped. So, one more day-nite (12noon-8p, 5 hrs solo after Eddie leaves 3p) then...outta there!

Looking forward to Monday, of course.


----------



## Hunter65

Scotty donning his Christmas present after a good run through the trails. What a fun ride today!!!


----------



## corgi

I got my tooth fixed today! Woohoo! I feel human again. 

Koolio, what kind of horse is Sam? He sure is handsome!

Hunter, love Scotty's Christmas present.

I am hoping to get some riding in tomorrow. Depends on if the ground dried up


----------



## Celeste

I am also hoping to get some riding time in tomorrow.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - glad to hear your tooth is better! Sam is a Clyde x Appy, probably a PMU baby way back when. He is 23 now but in amazing shape.

Hunter - I love the cooler! Odysseo is coming here in July. I may need to get some more Cavalia bling. Sally is a bay, but turns very dark in winter so that her coat is barely different from he mane. 

HappyPlace - good luck with your MRI tomorrow.

I hope everyone gets a ride in tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio said:


> Corgi - glad to hear your tooth is better! Sam is a Clyde x Appy, probably a PMU baby way back when. He is 23 now but in amazing shape.
> 
> Hunter - I love the cooler! Odysseo is coming here in July. I may need to get some more Cavalia bling. Sally is a bay, but turns very dark in winter so that her coat is barely different from he mane.
> 
> HappyPlace - good luck with your MRI tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone gets a ride in tomorrow or on the weekend.


You simply must go to the show. It was amazing even better than the first one. I was in awe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Btw koolio both you and your daughter are gorgeous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good Morning all. DH & I are taking our Big (97#) G. Shepherd Cross & going to look at a possible companion for her. It's a 2-hour drive to see a large fixed male that was abandoned at a boarding kennel. She is so lonely since losing her G.S. friend a few months ago. She is young & really wants a playmate & this fellow is said to be playful! Please cross your fingers for us as we have found the search for a good adult dog really hard.
Hopefully I will be back w/great news later today.


----------



## Happy Place

Cacowgirl- good luck! I hope you find a nice pal to bring home.

I rode a bit today. My knee felt fine but I also have Plantar Facitis sp. My heel is KILLING me lol. Im faithfuly doing my therapy so hopefully I will be better soon. Im gonna try to post a pic of Tommy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I rode for a little while today. I worked in the arena. I spent most of my time trying to work on her trot. She is improving. I only asked her to canter once, but she did well.


----------



## corgi

HP and Celeste, I am jelaous you rode today. I had every intention but ended up doing some household chores and i even put all the Xmas decorations away already. (I wasn't really feeling Christmas this year anyway)

Tomorrow it is supposed to be warmer and hopefully even drier so I will definitely be riding tomorrow and now I won't feel guilty about doing the things around here that needed to be done.

CC- did you get the dog???


----------



## Cacowgirl

That was a long drive, but well worth it. Yes, we got the dog! He is a bit taller & longer than our girl, but probably close to the same weight. And he is absolutely gorgeous. A really nice purebred of high quality. ( I used to raise & show G.S.D.). Our dog is being a bit bossy, but her sweet nature should be returning soon. She wants a friend, but she hasn't had to share for a few months now, so we will just watch closely for a few days.


----------



## Hunter65

Pictures please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!! 

Been reading posts here and there in betweens doing things around here. I never realized how we shared jobs around the house until I am the only one doing them! Hahaha

We got home late afternoon Christmas Eve. Man talk about scrambling! It was 3:30 when we arrived in town, and everything was closing by 5:00. I had a ton of prescriptions and things to get. I'm not a pharmacy person...meaning, I'm not one thankfully who has had to take pills...so I was at a bit of a loss of stuff....pharmacy card?? What?? Thank goodness the girl was helpful...I was in panic mode!!! I was about to cry over not being able to find frozen shrimp....that kinda tells you the stress level. :shock::lol: I eventually found them and got what I needed.

My patient has been good. Christmas took a toll...busy day, made him sleep a lot yesterday. I was the one who was sleepy today...but forced myself out.

Our Christmas was really nice...everything HORSE!!!! My mom spoils me:wink: the biggest surprise was the horse luggage I was looking at....:shock: LOVE it!!

Got some time out at the barn today. The temp hit 40. Was going to ride, but they were both really spunky so I decided to do,some ground work to show Jay who is boss. ( amazing how much confidence you loose even after a week off from riding). Of course once I had him on the lead he was a gem. He, Maggie, mom and I took a nice long walk. Felt good!!! We ALL needed it. It was funny seeing both of the horses running and bucking in the field. Didn't know a Jay could do that!! Hahaha

Here s a pic from Christmas morning! More to come!!!

Looks and sounds like everyone had a really nice Christmas. So happy to hear that! I again want to thank you all for the prayers and support through all this. I know we have mountains to climb yet...but I'm happy to be home. Oh, I forgot this...my FIL remindined me...the doc said DHs anyrism was the size of a baseball!!!:shock::shock: it was ready to blow!

OK, we are going to watch a movie. More later...but wanted to touch base and thank ya all.

Love you guys,


----------



## Cacowgirl

I wish I could do pictures, but right now this computer barely lets me do anything, & the new laptop I'm trying to learn-well the mouse just died & it seems to be frozen-I can't even turn it off. I'm so challenged by electronics-I'm lucky to be able to answer a cell-phone-I sure don't do anything else w/it!


----------



## Celeste

If your laptop is frozen, you can hold the "turn on" button down for a long time (a minute or two without letting it up) and it will turn off. Then you can reboot it.


----------



## Eole

NM71, so nice your "patient" is home and well, he sure is looking good. He had a guardian angel somewhere that had that baseball aneurysm caught just in time. 


> Been reading posts here and there in betweens doing things around here. I never realized how we shared jobs around the house until I am the only one doing them! Hahaha


 Same here, as DH had his surgery a month ago, I realized how much of the barn chores he does as I had to take charge of it all. Makes you appreciate more.

CCG, congratulations on the new dog. I thought an adult dog would be easier to find since most people want to adopt puppies.

Koolio, GREAT pictures of you and your daughter. She's really pretty. Sam looks like a giant teddy bear!
Hunter, nice Cavalia blanket. I LOVED Odysseo. Cavalia started here, in Quebec, and they always test their new shows at home. I took my nieces to the show: MAGIC!

I was off on 25th-26th and now back to work. I'll have a few days off next week. I squeezed a short ride in yesterday, just before a family gathering at my brother's. I tested the new-to-me used saddle: nice, my mare seemed happy and moved well. I loved the close contact feel. You need a good seat because it's minimalist, nothing that holds you in.


----------



## Hunter65

Nicker am so glad hubby is home and that they caught it on time. 
I was back at work today but did manage to order new breeches and boots from tack store online. They have a great sale and it's online too. 
Hopefully will get out again for ride tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Here is the new guy I rode today. His name is Tommy, what a lil cutie he is! He is one of the Therapy Horses that I get to ride. Most of the clients are walk trot or walk only so the horses need someone to keep them in good condition. That is my privilege!

View attachment 342785


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, funny you should mention guardian angel...during thanksgiving , which is with his family and cousins, we do a lot of 'deep' talking into the wee hours of the night. DH made mention that he doesn't really buy into people who have died can communicate with us bc he had asked his mom, who died in 2001, to show him a sign....we all argued with him.....the short of it is he now believes that he has a guardian angel...probably his mom!. It's something for sure!!:wink:

Koolio, you and your daughter...very pretty! It's nice to put a face to your posts! LOVE Sam!! The bigger the better for me...although Rainn is small, and I love her just the same.

Here's a couple,pics of some horsey gifts!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Don't know if you know, but we named JayJay after my FIL. So of,course FIL had to give his name sake a gift...it was a container of Apple treats..which by the way they both LOVE.:lol::lol: I laughed and laughed!

If you can't read the lid it says...To JayJay....to share with Rainn. :lol:

Speaking of FIL...I put him to work since we are home 'babysitting' my patient when I want to ride. DH doesn't really need a constant watcher, but it makes FIL feel good, and makes me feel better too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

More Christmas presents!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more...this is my spunky guy today. I've never see him run and buck like he did. Didn't know he had it in him! Made me smile. I hooped and hollered so they would run some more.:lol:

I think Jay looks so pretty here, all free and frolicking.

Eole, beautiful horse, how tall? He looks leggy.


----------



## Hunter65

Happy Place said:


> Here is the new guy I rode today. His name is Tommy, what a lil cutie he is! He is one of the Therapy Horses that I get to ride. Most of the clients are walk trot or walk only so the horses need someone to keep them in good condition. That is my privilege!
> 
> View attachment 342785


Omg he is so cute! Kinda reminds me of hunter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker, wow...much peace & relaxation I hope to you & hubby. Glad you got to be w/your horses, & glad you got your luggage!

CCG: way happy you brought home the dog. GSD are my favorite dogs (they "suit" me, according to my sister.) If I could, there would be one right now w/me. Your girl will be fine, once she gets the newcomer sorted out & in his place. Yes, pictures!!

Happy Place: way ouch on the heel, be better SOON. I've missed something; who's Tommy??

I also missed Ladona's tooth, but glad it's back where it belongs.

I'm just thankful to be home, & thankful I took tomorrow off. Hope I can get some things accomplished I really need to do.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh dear, I just realized I missed a whole page...sorry HP, now I see who Tommy is...! And the pics from Nicker are so sweet (& Jay does look spunky!; your horses have happy expressions.

'K. Now I'm caught up. Please excuse brain-farts, it's been an odd week.


----------



## Cacowgirl

HP-tommy is a cutie! Looks like he could be fun to ride,hmmm?

The dogs are doing fine-we live near a natural gas plant & he is not used to the noise they sometimes put out. They just got back to functioning a few days ago, as they have been digging giant holes & had a road closed down for a couple of weeks or so. But they are getting along better now, & hopefully he will eat today &I will take him out to meet the horses & Millie, the donkey. I will get some pictures taken so they are on the card, & hope I can post them at some point. To me he is the epitome of a GSD & I hope I can get a really good head shot of his lovely expression.

TJ-I have always loved GSD's-did some showing & raising of them as a teen-ager & worked w/the K-9's in San Antonio when I was stationed there back in the '70's. Really loved the tracking work, not so much fun to put on that heavy "catching" outfit & be the target of a charging dog. But we all had to take our turn. I am looking forward to working w/this guy.

NM- love the pics, & glad you are getting in some horse time. Also happy that FIL is w/DH while you get horse therapy-smart solution!

Looking forward to a pretty busy year & hoping the pounds melt away w/being more active & eating a healthier diet-have to cut way down on the sweets-my downfall,along w/loving chips, bread, crackers, etc.

Happy New year to all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!! The sun is shining BRIGHT! Puts me in a very good mood, and gives me much needed energy!!

It's to be in the 40s today. Snow is just about gone already. Rainn is buted up...and mom and I are planning a nice long ride today.

Waiting on DH...he's getting himself together this morning. He's getting stronger and stronger each day. He finally listenedto me yesterday and sat in the lazy boy. ( we rented a hospital bed and had it placed in the living room). He had complained about his back and shoulders hurting..so I suggested the chair....guess what??? It was COMFORTABLE!!!!:lol::lol: so he sat there all day yesterday.

We are keeping a journal of his progress. It'll help later when he gets frustrated. ( learned from my own past experiences). You eventually reach a plateau and get frustrated...as do people stop calling and it gets lonely...so I mark the visitors and callers as well.. That is one thing I am thankful for....having had my various surgeries, it is similar in a way....so I can relate much better than maybe someone else...at least the psychological part...not the male version...but the frustration and loneliness when it calls.

Here's another pic of Jay yesterday. In his spunkiness, he decked to be the KING of the manure pile!! Funny! ( but not really I want him with those dang feet!). Speaking of feet...with the ground frozen, they are staying relatively dry and thrush free. I've been keeping them in at night too in the dry bedding, seems to help.

Ok, all for now!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops forgot the pic...

And CCG, GS are my favorite breed too. We always had a GS mix as a child. When Maggie goes, that's what I want next. Such nice dogs. There is a group around here who do the 'attack dogs' using German. I think it's what you mentioned. They have jumps and things to hide behind.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:

NM: I am glad to see you all got home as planned.

I have been reading and catching up.
I was going to try another graphic presentation leading up to New Years.
This is it.







I became very disappointed looking for New Years Pics.

I am spending all my vacation working on the house.
Not a bad thing at all, I have been enjoying the project a little too much.
I have starting taking pictures as Roadyy suggested, a few each day.
I have way too many things going on at once though.

Note to Stan: Santa and wood stoves don't work well together


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Nicker - love the pics and so glad to hear both you and your hubby are doing well.. 

Cacowgirl - congrats on the new dog! We are anxiously awaiting pictures...

MarylandRider - nice fireworks pics! Are those from last year? Looking forward to ore pictures.

We are back in the deep freeze again with temps around -30 and a few inches of fresh snow. DH and I both got new X country skis yesterday and are anxious to get out and try them out, even if it is cold. Hopefully I will get a ride in on Koolio today as well.

It seems George (the cat) has a terrible case of roundworms. He has been such a bit eater, chunky and active, so I was rather alarmed to discover he had worms. He and his brother are booked in to be neutered on Monday and I gave them each a worm treatment yesterday (pet store brand as all the vets are closed for the holidays). He sure isn't feeling himself though an I am rather worried about him. Hopefully we can go ahead with the neuter and he doesn't get worse before seeing the vet Monday morning.


----------



## 1322271927queen

*How do you find a farrier?*

I just bought a horse and I used my instructor's farrier. He is good but he's pricey and now he's not returning my calls or emails for some reason. I think its because I'm the only person at my barn who uses him and he has allot of clients. I looked him up under the AFA website but I didn't find any results. I don't mind paying extra for a certified farrier.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone, boy was it beautiful here today! I think it topped out at 51*!! Heat wave!

Got a nice ride in. Rainn was a bit sore by the end.:-(. Maybe should have Taken s shorter route, but it was my favorite....I thought of myself and not of her. I feel bad. Will go pave her and extra dose of painkiller s tonight to help.

Here a pic of Jay. He was great. He is sporting his new pulling collar I bought him for Christmas. Anyone know how tight I am to make it? I wasn't even sure how tight to make the regular breast collar. I like these bc they give him a bit more shoulder freedom.

I caught myself frequently taking nice deep,breaths during the rode.. Felt really really good. Maybe one more tomorrow before the rain and freezing temps return.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can you say...tired boy? Hahaha

We rode a good,two hours today! 

Koolio, keep,forgetting to ask...what happened with the hearing aids?


----------



## Koolio

*A few pics...*

Here are a few more pictures of Koolio (the horse) and Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony)...

Koolio -in his winter coat at the stable.









He has such an expressive face.









I love his dapples... 









Cheeky Pony looks similar. Many people at the barn think she and Koolio are a matched pair until they realize the size difference. 










Apparently I have a thing for grey horses with dark mane and tails.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - it looks like you had a great ride today. In am jealous of your warm weather (-30 again here). Your horses look great, and happy.
I just noticed that Koolio and Jay have a very similar star, stripe and snip on their faces.
Is that a different style of breast collar? It looks like it attaches around the saddle horn instead of to the D rings on the front sides of the saddle? Is it made for something specific?
I have an appointment Monday to pick up my hearing aids. I really hope they help me hear things more clearly and give me some relief from the tinnitus (ringing in the ears).


----------



## Cacowgirl

I also recently bought a pulling collar, but it is quite large for my little mares. I have to punch a lot more holes in it for it to even come close to fitting. I had to return the first hole puncher I bought, the next one is better, but not one I want to use to go through the thick leather, so I'm looking for a set that can be used w/a hammer. Just haven't hit the "buy" button on ebay yet. I have been oiling up some of the bridles I have & getting bits etc in them & getting matched sets back together.

I haven't taken any pictures of Maverick yet, but soon. I have to take this computer in for a cleaning, & I'm thinking of taking some computer lessons so I can do more w/it. Sure wish they came w/better instructions or they could write books w/really simple instructions. I've tried the KISS series,but I'm lost in just a paragraph or two. 

We had a small impromptu party last night, then finished up next door-what fun! We came home when I started dozing off.

We don't have any rain for awhile, but have to work around wind & cold. Hope TSC gets some wood pellets in soon, or we will have to buy from another source.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, it was a nice, needed warmish day. I am itching to get moving now. There's a green blob of rain just about on top of us as I type.....that hasn't stopped me before....but I JUST oiled my saddle! Thinking of finding or buying a poncho to cover it as I ride. Temps are to drop throughout the day and the on begin to freeze.:---(. Shouldn't complain...it's only December.

That collar is called a "pulling collar". Many cowboys wear them as well I read up they are good for trail riding. The way they are designed they free up the shoulders more than the traditional and frequently used collars. Honestly, I saw one, liked the way they looked, and thought I might work well for Jay. So mostly I bought it for aesthetics, but I also thought it might free up his shoulders...the other one just seemed to bind him.:?

I did look on line and found out that I should be able to put a fist between the breast plate and his chest. If it's raining today when I go...it's the old one we will use! I haven't oiled this new one yet.

Speaking of....this is the good thing about convalescing....I am getting things like cleaning tack done!:lol::lol:

Talked to my mom too....last night she reread the bute bottle....she realized only gave Rainn a half of a dose!:shock: no wonder she hurt!! Poor baby. 

Did I tell you all I put Rainn on triple crown Senior feed. It's been about two weeks. I swear I see a difference in her body, and I swear she's a bit friskier! She's not even totally transitioned over yet! Eating well gives the vitamins they need....maybe she does feel better! Wonder if should transition Jay to it? He seems ok on what I give him tho....he's ten.

Koolio, I love the dappled horses. And yes I can see a bit of koolios stripe. I love the way they are crooked....gives character! . I always wanted a gray....always end up with brown horses tho!:wink: that looks like a nice stable you are keeping the horses at,

TJ, are you getting you needed rest?

MR, got some pics? 

CCG, how the new doggie?

All for now!


----------



## tjtalon

Had to come in..looked @ all the pics & see who's doin' what.

Yes, Nicker, apparently I really needed the rest. Felt sick-cold-comiin' on most of last week. Yesterday for my last vac day of the year, wanted to get stuff done,...but. Felt exhausted. So, did laundry, then bundled up in bed w/ food & books. Fell asleep early evening, so consequently woke up @ 1am this morning!

Thought...why not be up, & got fired away on making the HorseHead. Had already had the base done last month, & had all the garnered components. So, did quite alot, just about 12 hours worth, then I stopped just a bit ago (after I called my Mom in Iowa, an every Sunday thing). 

Nicker, great pic of yawning Jay (right?). I copied it for proper bit placement in/on my Project..thanks! I worked on the jaw/muzzle/nose today. Nostrils were interesting, but got a good "suggestion" of them. Teeth: no way, not going to go there. Aware enough of teeth in/on the real ones.

Have to go do stuff to get ready for tomorrow; still don't feel up to par, so will hit the sack early again tonite. Want to make burritos to freeze, & one for dinner today.

I took pics of Project components & process so far, but didn't want to lay them on you'all unless you want them, or just the finished thing (finishing is still a bit in the future, but not too long now that I got the hard part mostly done...I gave up today on dealing w/the lip insets where the bit goes...that's where Nicker's pic comes in very handy). Will post progress pics if asked.


----------



## tjtalon

CCG: Janice has a hole puncher that she has little difficulty with, has used it while the bridle in issue is on the horse (and her hands are way funky w/arthritis). Want me to ask her where she got it? (originally...she's likely had it for eons...). Doesn't seem right or expedient that you'd have to use a hammer...


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, CCG, I'm also electronically challenged (glad am not the only one). People at work get frustrated w/me as I don't have a SmartPhone( or the "latest" SmartPhone, which seems to happen every 3 mos). Anyway..I understand.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, another quick note: tomorrow is HorseMonday (the biggest reason to get to bed early & get some real sleep). Will be mucking of course, but need to remind Janice that she said she'd give me a lesson on the ground w/body language. I'll be wearing my new snow/mud/muck boots.

Most important 'tho is: Tracey gets her new ears! (does that make it a New Ear's Eve present?!) lol.........beautiful horses, Koolio, yes you must have a thing for gray & dark manes....!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, YES!!! Pics!! I want to see this thing, I'm so curious. Are you making it out of plaster Paris?

Yes, that was Jay. Glad I could be of help! hahaha

Sleep is good! It does the body good!:wink: I know today I came home from the barn, DH had the football game on, so I instantly fell asleep....ugh, I haven't gotten much done his holiday....which is I guess OK.

Had a nice ride today. Bought a cheap rain poncho at TS. Kept my saddle dry. It felt good to ride alone.....it was also a nice training moment for Jay with the poncho. He was good as I put it on as I was astride....but if I put my arm out....he was a bit scared. I think it was flapping...so I continued to do it so he got used to the poncho. He is such a cool horse....he is so responsive to the rider....if I talk to him, he is OK! Amazing!!

TJ, curious...when you muck, is it several stalls, and did you say that they hadn't been cleaned for several days? If that is the case...that is A LOT of work!! I stripped both stalls tonight and was thinking of you. Just two...and an hour and a half later...I was sweating! No wonder you are tired for you lesson!:shock:

DH doing well. Today was a bit of an off day for him....psychologically anyway.....being cooped up,is getting to him already. :-(. I'll have to ask the nurse when we can take little drives. He is scared....worried something will go wrong. I get it.

Good sign...he wanted Mexican for dinner!:lol: i remember one time I was in the hospital there was a Taco Bell across the street....after a while, that's all I wanted! It's a big joke now....when you are well....it's time for Mexican!!:lol::lol:

Ok all for now! Later gators!

p.s. Stanley.....where are you???????


----------



## NickerMaker71

What hides behind the curtain......??????


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


I bought this shower curtain for my mom for Christmas. Makes me LOL.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, don't feel bad about not being computer savy....I bought a new touch screen computer probly a month ago. (Christmas gift from DH). I STILL havent taken it out of the box!!:shock:

Last time I bought a new computer I was on the phone with technical support for TWO hours!:shock: I just don't want to go there......


----------



## corgi

I apologize in advance for yet another sad post from me. 

One of my best friends had a massive heart attack last night. She is currently in a coma with what the doctors suspect is brain damage from a lack of oxygen to her brain.

Rena is part of a group of 5 of us that all used to work as gifted resource teachers at different middle schools in a local school system. We became fast friends about 15 years ago, and even though we have all gone to different jobs, we have remained closer than close. We travel together at least 3 times a year. These ladies are my closest friends. Rena's son was married in September and we were all seated as "family".

The doctors are not optimistic. They have tried to wake her up but there is no response. She is on a ventilator and is now in a medically induced coma while she is in therapeutic hyporthermia. Lowering her body temp will hep minimize any brain damage. They will warm her back up tomorrow and try to wake her up again.

We spent the day in the ICU waiting room with her family. Her husband made sure we were allowed in to see her. I thought I would be prepared because of seeing my Dad in a coma all those weeks, but it is different when it is your good friend. 

We were all together on the 21st at her house. She cooked for us and we played cards for hours. 

This whole thing is just surreal.

I just said to myself that things were looking up. My aunt and uncle are down with Mom and she is going home with them on Tuesday. The moving company is coming on Friday. I was thinking that things were finally going to settle down...and then i got the call this morning.

There are 2 more days left in 2013. I am seriously considering telling everyone I love and care for to stay in the house for the next two days. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

Had a long well written post and it went off into web outerspace.


I responded to all and don't have the wit to remember all of it again.



I will have pics of the mostly cleared property for you tomorrow. I know it isn't as beautiful to look at as you ladies and your horses, but I'm excited about the accomplished work. I still have some clearing to do, but he needs the tractor back tomorrow to move some hay around. Not sure when I will get it back to finish.

Will be back to regular posting again tomorrow.


----------



## Eole

Oh! Corgi, don't apologize for sharing. It's such a sad situation. Hang in there and let's hug the people we love. 2014 can only get better...

Koolio, Koolio-the-horse is a cutie!
Happy Place: is Tommy a haflinger? Lovely head and mane.
CCG: I also have a leather punch that is a pain to work with.
TJ, if you have the name of Janice's punch, I'm seriously considering getting a good one.



> Eole, beautiful horse, how tall? He looks leggy.


 NM, my mare Alizé is just 14.3 (so am I ) Probably the tiny saddle makes her look taller.

A few days off ahead, yeah! More snow and shoveling on the program, end of year paper-work and fun horse-time for sure.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi...prayers for you, your friend, her family and friend.


----------



## tjtalon

Have a few minutes before I leave for Janice's...Ladona, I'm so sorry about your friend. That's heartrending. 2014 BETTER be better.

Ok, Nicker, you asked for it: I'll post pics after I get home today (& if there's too many...blame Nicker, lol!). No, not plaster of paris. Am making a flexible thing to practice soft hands. I have the rope/weights(horse shoes)/little pulley thing that janice showed me how to make, but I want to attach that set-up to bridle & reins on something more "real" so I can visualize the action while on my exercise ball w/the thing in front (actually "make believe" is a better term for my head, takes the "grown up" pressure off the concept of visualization, & I can have more fun. Effect will be the same. As mentioned previoulsy, I made the base last month, & got it to approximate height of where a horse's head would be to my body, scaled down to me in the exercise ball.

(oh, Nicker, I think this is the week Stan went deer stalking w/his son). AND, I thought my Project was a little weird 'till I saw the shadow of a goat in the shower, lol! Love it, what a great shower curtain!

Have to go put myself together to go now (hope I feel better when I get out there, still kinda funky). Will try to remember to ask Janice about her leather punch.

Later, all. Corgi, hang in there.....you've had way too much this past year. many hugs to you.


----------



## tjtalon

ooops, typo, that's "on" the exercise ball, not "in". That would be a trick. 'Course, if I did manage to get inside the ball, I might just stay there till 2014..


----------



## Koolio

Ladona - I am so sorry to hear a out your dear friend. Hang in there and have faith host things will turn out OK. This year is almost finished and hopefully next year will bring much better things for everyone.

Nicker - Awesome shower curtain!


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, I did not see your post after hitting send on mine. I am truly sorry for what has happened to your friend. I will add her, her family and all friends to seek him for comfort and guidance through this troubling time. 





To all the other ladies who posted pics of their horses and family, they are beautiful. The goat shower curtain brought a giggle, the new dog for Ccg brought a smile and the pig hunt sounded lazy,,lol



Here are the updated pics of my work on the property last week:









If you look close at the next 3 pics you can see the pile of trees I pulled out of the ground, piled up against the back of the shed. They have been moved to another spot at the back corner, just to the left of where the tractor is in the last pic.

























All of the under brush in this pic has since been bush hogged. Some of the trees are gone too. 








My friend is coming after the tractor around lunch today and not sure when I'll get it back to finish clearing the last section. I have plenty of work ahead just cleaning up the cleared area.


----------



## Hunter65

So sorry to hear about your friend Ladona.


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> What hides behind the curtain......??????
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I bought this shower curtain for my mom for Christmas. Makes me LOL.



I want this!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hunter, hahaha, glad you like it! I looked online, they have horse ones too! (Not that we use a curtain here, but I was curious)

You can find them at CafePress.com. Actually you can get just about anything from there. I bought my god daughters chinchilla t-shirts from there,

It has turned COLD! COLD! COLD! Yesterday at this time it was 40, now it's 17*. Brrrr and bah humbug! Only good thing, sun is shining....but I'm back to wearing my snow pants.:evil:

Roaddy, wow! You got a ton done, just really beautiful property!


----------



## Stan

Ladona sorry to hear about your friend
Rick cyberspace I know it well I have a cracked screen on my laptop and its going to be hard to fix. An HP laptop 5 yrs old hard to get body parts.

Nickers, He is going to be scared but as time goes by his confidence will grow. I now go hunting on my own which requires me to walk for miles in the bush and it is not flat country so I feel the effort required, but on the other hand as my fitness improves so does the pressure come off my heart, I carry my phone and have to buy a GPS with a personal locator in it just in case. 

It has been two years on 23 Dec from my first attack which went on daily for around 6 days and not another murmer since. I will be around for another 20 years much to the displeasure of SWMBO:lol: A friend of mine was an avid diver and he got himself caught in a cave running out of air. What kept him fighting and saved him from drowning was. He was not going to allow his exwife get his half.:lol: Funny what keeps you going in adverse conditions. Get DH, and what is his name?, focused on a future that he wants. Its something to get of bed for. 

Cheers all
I'm on holiday fixing vehicles great way to spend a break.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is my dinosaur laptop, Stan. It is an old HP Pavilionzv5000.


----------



## Roadyy

As beautiful as the ladies are in this group and one of you wonder how to convince your man to come to the other side of the room then the other side of the house is as simple as releasing thread. No straight man could stay in bed with that vision. Ner a broke leg, back or spirit would stop a straight guy from biting the floor to get enough grip to pull himself across the room.


----------



## Happy Place

*The results are in*

My MRI on Friday shows a torn meniscus and bakers cyst. I have an appointment for a consult with a surgical specialist on Jan. 21. I can still ride, it's walking that gets to me! For now, lose weight, a little pre therapy and lots of positive attitude.

We also got the path results from MIL breast cancer surgery from Dec. 23. They didn't get it all. They have to go back in. She's not happy about that but remaining calm and trying to take it in stride.

Corgi- So sorry about your friend. Prayers for her and you!

Eoli- Hmm pretty sure I butchered that spelling! Anyways, Tommy is part Halflinger part quarter horse, all fun! He has short little pony strides, but not uncomfortable.

Here's hoping the New Year brings health and happiness for us all.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, sorry to hear they didn't get it all and have to do it again for MIL. I hope the outcome for both of you is full recovery and back to doing the things you enjoyed before.


----------



## tjtalon

Hello everyone...
Happy Place, that foot pain sounds awful, hope sx fixes it up good. Glad you can ride, even if tough getting there. Rick, what a huge amount of work, but the property looks GREAT. Oh, & my desktop comp (no, have no laptop) is a HP Pavillion P6000. I does just fine for me, so can't complain.

In answer to your question, Nicker, a bit ago: there's ten horses (used to be eighteen). The Sunday cleaner hasn't been able to come out the last 3 Sundays. 1st Sunday her car battery died (related to that one!), & last 2 Sundays (inc yesterday) she's been @ the hospital as her newborn granddaughter is not doing well @ all. That rips my heart out. Send many prayers (sorry, can't remember the lady's name, meant her only once, briefly, but God will know who you mean).

Anyway Nicker: 10 horses, so Monday is 2 days each worth of poo. These are run-ins & pens, so don't have the bedding to do like you have to in your stables. But, yes a lot of work. (Had 2 or 3 of those when there was 18 horses...wow, horses poo a lot in one day alone...)

That's what I did today, 10 horses x 2 days poo. Janice helped (as she did last week) w/her four horses, by raking up & helping me scoop into the 'barrow. Oh, the trip to the manure pile isn't all that close, either, lol! (& had to laugh @ Nicler's pic of Jay on that pile..imagine one way, way, way bigger & taller).

No lesson today. I'm still sick, but didn't want to not go today, so "mucked" thru it. Janice wasn't feeling well either. We discussed the ground work/body language idea, but by the end of clean-up I agreed that it wasn't a good day for it, as the horse would've zoomed in on my lack of attention & physical level of not-being there. It's all good & ok, is what is. I got my horse-time just being around them, & gave Tommy much extra attention. Janice told me he's mopey because his owner hasn't been able to come out the last 2 Saturdays (Tommy's a very emotional guy). She said this past Sat she found him, after turning everyone out to pasture, standing @ his gate to his pen, w/his head on the gate. He didn't want to go be w/his friends, he wanted to just go to his "room" & feel sad. Poor baby!! I hugged & scratched & petted & made over him. We both knew it wasn't the same as Mommy coming to see him, but hope he felt a little comforted.

I asked Janice about the punch: she said she gets hers from Colorado Saddlery, which is wholesale but sells retail & to tack stores. She said, basically, that sometimes a hammer comes in handy depending on what you need to do, & to not buy the cheap punches; a $20 one should be ok, anything else is worthless (btw, she said hers cost $70). Not much info on that, sorry, but I did remember to ask.

Want to post the Project process pics, but need to log off & back one again to do so....

So, just a bit later..


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, let me try this pic-post thing. Not good @ this, might be one atta time. First is components of base.


----------



## tjtalon

basehttp://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/components002_zps0e7828d9.jpg


----------



## tjtalon

base again. 1st one didn't work due to operator error


----------



## tjtalon

1st components jaw & muzzle, jaw is on right


----------



## tjtalon

2nd jaw & muzzle


----------



## tjtalon

3rd components jaw & muzzle


----------



## tjtalon

final jaw & muzzle


----------



## tjtalon

dinosaur comp didnt do final jaw/muzzle. have to log out & start again


----------



## tjtalon

didnt do the 3rd either...here goes


----------



## tjtalon

final jaw/muzzle


----------



## tjtalon

1st placement jaw/muzzle


----------



## tjtalon

ok 2nd try


----------



## tjtalon

muzzle/jaw placement. what's facing you is jaw (wanted to be lazy & use glue, but hand sewing worked the best)


----------



## Roadyy

I can picture the final results in my head now. Looking at the pieces had me very confused until the 3rd pic. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## tjtalon

Nose & nostrils, so big "horse kiss" to all of you! That's as far as I got yesterday, took 12 hrs. Next is covering & lips for bit to go in, then the head itself. Much easier, just figgin', sewing, & packing. Then ears & eyes.


----------



## tjtalon

hope the pics sends:


----------



## tjtalon

One more. this is the brace I put on the base curve, as had too much flex


----------



## tjtalon

Whew...has been a "process", but the components just sorta came along, between gleaning cast-off maintenance stuff & the fabric (it's white, looks tan in the pics) fro work cast-off Christmas tree base felt bunting. The funniest thing was the jaw/muzzle: old slip-on cheap slippers from Walgreen's that I retrieved from the trash after a "oh! might be a component" moment. All working out.


----------



## tjtalon

..am wondering if the downward-pull w/ the bottom being established will be too far "down", but can correct that w/the further process.


----------



## Koolio

It has been a busy day. I took Fred and George, the kitten twins, into the vet to be neutered, vaccinated and wormed today. I borrowed a small crate for Fred and put George in a box for the trip into the city. Needless to say, I wasn't on the highway for a mile before George broke out and decided co-piloting on my shoulder is the way cool cats travel. I bought another crate this afternoon for the ride home.

After a couple hours of homework, I headed back into town to pick up my hearing aids. Whoa! The world is a noisy place!! I will spend the next month retraining my brain to make sense of new sounds. Just today I have heard so many things quite differently than I had heard before. Snow crunching under my feet, the rustle of a plastic bag (noisy!), how when a car approaches you in a parking lot the engine gets louder and then quieter as it leaves, the dogs nails clicking on the tile floor. Weird!! The first thing I did when I got into my truck is to turn the radio down about 3/4 of a turn. Who listens to it that loud!! Oh, me... It is going to take some time getting used to the sound of my own voice. I don't even sound like me anymore. I wonder if I sound any different to everyone else? The ringing is still the, but I know everything will take time and the hearing aids may or may not change that. The whole process is all very strange, almost surreal...

TJ - your mechanical horse is coming along great! Very cool!

HappyPlace - sorry to hear you need surgery, but if you can still ride, that is always a bonus.

Stan - good to see you on here again. Fixing vehicles on your holidays rates right up there with doing laundry, cleaning cupboards and getting the cats neutered. 

Roadyy - the yard is looking amazing. I am jealous that you have no snow. It feels like it has been a brutal cold winter here, going on forever now...


----------



## Roadyy

Glad the hearing aids are giving you such a positive experience. As for the snow, it wouldn't last if it did hit the ground as the temps have not fallen below 31*F so far. It was only that cold one night so far this winter. Our coldest months are Jan and Feb and will stay around the 30's for lows with an occasional 20's. Now that my mom is moving into her own place back in Northeast Ms., I will likely run up there to visit when the snow finds her if the erge ever hits me. lol

I had someone interested in buying Doc, my oldest horse, as a beginner horse. A couple are looking to get into riding and someone told them I might let him go and would be the perfect beginners horse. I ran it by my daughter since he is for her when she wants to ride and she thought it over for the night and decided she wanted to keep him. I told her I would find her a slightly younger horse that was still good for a beginner after she had some lessons that I didn't have time to give her, but she wanted to keep him.

I will be setting up an outside light at the shed by the pasture. It is a security flood light that has the motion sensor and will point it towards the house so it comes on when I am walking out there to feed at night. Then will also be setting up a couple of more lights to light up the pasture itself. Those may be the solar battery lights I've seen that put out a lot of light. I only have one 15 amp circuit running the shed for the electric fence, interior light and the security light I'm going to be putting on the shed. Once I find a permanent location for the shed then I can run a designated leg to it for more power.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, so glad you have your ears back; that'll be quite the adjusment, I'm sure. Aren't kitties funny? I have 2 carriers, just for the reasons you described. I think the hearing aids might be even more sensitive than what is usually heard...but glad you got 'em. Whole new world. & lol on mechanical horse, I wish I could buy the real thing (that jockeys use); as it is, have to think where I'm gonna put this Project, once it's done...I have a very small apartment, but bet you anything I'll work it out.

Rick, you work so hard. Take your advice you gave to me, & breathe for a day. It'll all happen, just as you like...including Doc.

My new snowboots worked well today, think I like them a lot. My rubber boots will work nicely for spring-summer warmer weather rains & mud.

Am on to my work week now, need to get to bed early. New Years Day solo. Hope 2014 brings much good for all of us.

Later..


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> It has been a busy day. I took Fred and George, the kitten twins, into the vet to be neutered, vaccinated and wormed today. I borrowed a small crate for Fred and put George in a box for the trip into the city. Needless to say, I wasn't on the highway for a mile before George broke out and decided co-piloting on my shoulder is the way cool cats travel. I bought another crate this afternoon for the ride home.
> 
> After a couple hours of homework, I headed back into town to pick up my hearing aids. Whoa! The world is a noisy place!! I will spend the next month retraining my brain to make sense of new sounds. Just today I have heard so many things quite differently than I had heard before. Snow crunching under my feet, the rustle of a plastic bag (noisy!), how when a car approaches you in a parking lot the engine gets louder and then quieter as it leaves, the dogs nails clicking on the tile floor. Weird!! The first thing I did when I got into my truck is to turn the radio down about 3/4 of a turn. Who listens to it that loud!! Oh, me... It is going to take some time getting used to the sound of my own voice. I don't even sound like me anymore. I wonder if I sound any different to everyone else? The ringing is still the, but I know everything will take time and the hearing aids may or may not change that. The whole process is all very strange, almost surreal...
> 
> TJ - your mechanical horse is coming along great! Very cool!
> 
> HappyPlace - sorry to hear you need surgery, but if you can still ride, that is always a bonus.
> 
> Stan - good to see you on here again. Fixing vehicles on your holidays rates right up there with doing laundry, cleaning cupboards and getting the cats neutered.
> 
> Roadyy - the yard is looking amazing. I am jealous that you have no snow. It feels like it has been a brutal cold winter here, going on forever now...


Not only have i been fixing vehicles i have also done the laundry, cooking, doing the dishes. The only automatic dishwasher in this house is SWMBO and she is broken, some thing to do with an attitude adjustment. I don't know where to find that broken part so I have to do them myself. As for getting the cat neutered I have a .22 for that job, also takes care of having to feed them. And now for Bugs. What can I say he still knows who I am, Just. 

TJ I have been a little confused with what you are making and the reason why, but then I'm just a man, and easy to confuse:shock: I have had all of my hair cut and a shine buffed onto my head. Walked into the office to pay a visit to those working and one of the girls said I looked years younger with my hair cut to skin level. I offered her a trip to Australia, Hollywood, or the Pacific islands. Made me feel good to get that sort of comment.


----------



## tjtalon

It's all ok, Stan, you've got a lot on your plate.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
sorry for being gone for so long 
I have been under a lot of stress lately 
we have Marc`s mom staying with us til the end Of January 
she is a lot of work and does not respect me and what I say 

Marc is having a hard time finding a job too 

Its so nice to be here again


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Hi everyone
> sorry for being gone for so long
> I have been under a lot of stress lately
> we have Marc`s mom staying with us til the end Of January
> she is a lot of work and does not respect me and what I say
> 
> Marc is having a hard time finding a job too
> 
> Its so nice to be here again


Glad to see you cw. Hope things work out with mil


----------



## Country Woman

Hopefully mil is out by the end of Jan or I will be looking for a new 
home for me and my pets 
I have lost 20lbs since August 

I would love to start riding again


----------



## Hunter65

You can come ride Scotty even if I have to lead you around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Thanks Sandi 
I am gettin out I am seeing my sister going to church 
going to my friends place 

I miss the horses


----------



## Freddy

Hi Guys, I've been a member for quite a time, but not much of a poster. I am a married 44 year old from the Edmonton area. I've just recently purchased a new horse after having to retire my old horse. Found him a fantastic home and ended up getting a fantastic young prospect. She is a 5 yr old warmblood. I currently have her in full time training as she was very green when I first got her. We are working with a fantastic trainer, my riding coach is awesome and are at a beautiful facility.


----------



## Roadyy

CW, it is really good to see you posting. Wish it were under better conditions, but good seeing your name just the same. I hope things work out with your MIL soon so your life can get back to normal as you know it. My MIL has lived with us for almost 6 years and while she respects me, she doesn't have much for her daughter and that causes stress in the house.

Freddy, welcome to the group and hope you find us enjoyable to chat with. You have a great looking horse and sounds like well on her way to becoming a great mount for you. Look forward to seeing more pics of rides with her.

Tj, glad your Monday went off pretty good at Janice's. I am slowing down now since the tractor left yesterday and our son and his wife are being dropped off at the airport for Chicago around 9 this morning.

Stan, I have been where you are in my marriage where I got tired of being the one to succumb for the sake of the marriage and went almost a year with nothing more than, bye love ya, for affection. I finally accepted that I was going to love her no matter what it took on my part because she was the better part of me. I then made up my mind that I would never let an argument go so far as to not want to be in the same room with each other. After a few times of her recognizing my change, it changed her decisions in arguments and how she dealt with me. 

We still have big arguments, but have chosen not to ignore each other as punishment. That had to be the hardest habit to break and felt like I was being less of a man in doing so, but turned out to make me more of a man because I learned to control my emotions rather than making decisions based on them.


I'm not saying it is the best in your situation, just telling you I have been where I think you are and what worked for me. I really hope things do not get worse unless it causes things to get better afterwards for the two of you.


As for my last evening, I came home to find a note from the city ordinance officer. Yep, I have to call them today to find out where I stand with keeping the horses or moving them. All the work clearing for the horses may have been for naught.

On another note, I bought a chainsaw yesterday, sight unseen. One of the welding supervisors bought one off a welder a few months back. The guy bought it from Badcock for $200 and got to needing money and sold it to this guy for $75 after only using it twice. The supervisor's MIL past away at midnight on Sunday and he came to me to get his money back to help afford taking off the rest of the week to be there with his wife. He will bring it to me this weekend when he gets back.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, that was longer than I intended..Sorry


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Woke up,to COLD and snow! It's still,about 17*. Don't mind snow....its actually beautiful coming down...it's just too cold for me. Ugh. Oh well.....someday I'll move to NM and be warm, hahahaha 

Welcome Freddy! (That's my BIL name!)

Roaddy, I think I said it, but I'll say it again...the propery is turning out really nice. You sure a hard worker! Phew!

TJ....I don't know how you do/did it...but that contraption of yours is fabulous. I don't know how your mind could see such a thing! I think it's brilliant!!

Koolio, welcome to a BRAND NEW WORLD!!. Wow! Just the little things like the toe nails is amazing. I'm happy for you! Did you say homework? Like school work?:shock: that idea has creeped into my brain...and I have just as quickly tossed it out. I don't know what is wrong with me...but I just don't have the drive I used to have...what frustrates me the most is that I can't put my finger on why I've lost my drive....if I could I would fix it. I hate feeling this way.:-(

Stan, glad your back! I appreciate all your advice for DH(Scott). It helps a lot!

Well....it's the day I hate the most....New Years eve.:-x. I can't explain well why I hate this holiday....but I do. I think it has something to do with the fact that around here at least, or maybe it is society, makes me feel like I have to be partying my socks off and getting wasted to brig in the new year....I'm over that...been there done that....hate it!:? I'm thankful this year DH is convalescing and we can spend the evening quietly at home. I told him I would like to bring the new year in cleaning my saddle....:lol: so that I may do! Haha
I don't know...it's one of those things for me.

Speaking of...I really am enjoying the slow laced, quiet time with my DH. I know he feels he is holding me back...but actually this is working good on our relationship. Although I think we've always gotten along well....this is forcing us to slow down with each other, and it's allowing ME to do things for HIM! It's good!

Although, last night, I said I stopped at the store to pick up a present I had forgotten for dads wife...and I was looking at the purses on sale....(one of my many weaknesses!). He said he wanted to get me a little something for helping take care of him. I said that was COMPLETELY unnecessary, it's just what I do! Right? I sincerely don't expect anything....BUT.....:lol: if offered I really did like that little black and white purse!:wink::lol: I'm aweful!:lol: I love my guy....almost as much as I love my JayJay! :rofl: just kidding.:wink:

All for now...time to get DH rolling for the day. Will be back to wish you all a Happy new Year!!


----------



## Stan

Thanks Rick we are talking, just, One gets a little tired of feeling my main job is to provide a standard of living for another with little return on the investment so to speak. As you know santa did get stuck at my place but he did not leave me anything, it sort of says everything. Reminds me of a line in a song. You say it all when you say nothing at all. However I am working at it time will tell.

Happy new year folks its 2.02 pm on the first of the month and in a couple of hours I am going for a walk around one of the pine forests but down in the gullys. Its still very dry and even the swamp areas are drying up so if I am going to come across some wild life, Pigs, then its in the wetter areas. The walk will be good for me help with the fitness for the hunting trip with my son in two weeks, and after the walk, out to the range to get more practice in. I have developed a habbit of blinking when the rifle fires and that is not good. 

Good to here from you CW and here is hoping 2014 is the year we all get our lives back on track whether it be health, happiness or financial. And of course lots of time with the horses.

Cheers all Happy new year


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm so sorry Stan...I've watched my mom live and 'survive' in two relationships where it was very one sided...it can't be easy. I know it's not easy for me to watch..and know there is nothing I can do about it. We are now also watching my FIL go thru something similar....what is it about second marriages in my family? :wink:

CW, welcome back! 20 pounds is HUGE, and I feel it's given you more 'power' and strength. You go girl!!!:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Freddy said:


> Hi Guys, I've been a member for quite a time, but not much of a poster. I am a married 44 year old from the Edmonton area. I've just recently purchased a new horse after having to retire my old horse. Found him a fantastic home and ended up getting a fantastic young prospect. She is a 5 yr old warmblood. I currently have her in full time training as she was very green when I first got her. We are working with a fantastic trainer, my riding coach is awesome and are at a beautiful facility.


Welcome Freddy! Congratulations on your new horse! Do you ride dressage, jumping, Hunter pleasure? I am from the Edmonton area as well. We are on an acreage just East of Sh Park with 2 horses at home and 2 at the stable. There are some fantastic people on here, lots of fun and very supportive. It is good to meet you. Again, welcome!


----------



## Roadyy

Has anyone heard from WG, Farmchic,Nvr2many or anotherhorsedad?
I need to send CS a text to see how things are going with her as I haven't talked to her since she was last on here.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Freddy so nice to meet a fellow Canadian 
lovely horse you have 


Itsgood to be back


----------



## Eole

Welcome Freddy! Another Canadian!  I hear the cold is reaching extremes in your part of the country. You have a beautiful horse. I assume from the picture your interest is in dressage?

Welcome back Country Woman, we've missed your regular visits to this chat. Congrats on the 20lbs gone, wow! I'd be happy with 5lbs less, but Holidays isn't the best time for that.

Koolio: must be a strange new noisy world. Too bad tinnitus didn't go away, if you ever find a way to make it disappear, please share. It's so annoying...

Roadyy, do you know the regulations about horse-keeping in your area? Do they have a right to ask you to move the horses? I'm keeping horses in a non-horsey area, surrounded by tourists and city folks in their country houses. We had a complaint about the horses this fall and had to report to Ministry of Environment. Final report came back that we are perfectly respecting rules, but the process was stressful. 

OK, now I have a New Year's Eve dinner to prepare. Take care every one.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you nicker maker I worked hard 

nice to see you again


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Freddy!

Hello All: Happy New Years!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Been reading posts & wrapping my head around (kinda sorta) this past year. Wrapping-around, hopefully wrapping-up is what I do on New Year's Eve (have never been a party person). Alot of hard things, alot of good things. When you're in them, the hard things always outweigh the good for some reason, but the good I come back to to get thru the hard; doesn't make the hard any "easier", but somehow more understandable, but there's something to be said for counting one's blessings.

Have read the recent things re relationships in marriages. I have no idea. My past experiences led me to just giving up & going away...for a very long time. Just seemed the be what was, & you play the cards you're dealt. The point of that is: I flirted today. Couldn't help myself. I don't ever do that. A maintenance guy, around my age, radio'd early this morning & said there was burritos @ the shop. I went over to get one for myself & the Chief. All the fixings were laid out, so I was ladeling up & preparing a couple, & thanked a grounds crew guy. he said "that guy brought it" & pointed to the maint guy that had called me. Out of my mouth came "I gotta marry that guy, he cooks, does he clean?!" Laughter around me, someone said "cleans fish maybe!" The maint guy said thanks for the compliment, & if I cleaned, he'd cook, so I said "deal". later today I went to let him into a vacant apt to do some work, & he said I was "great, you're awesome!". I said, yeah, I know, but I can't cook. He said, that's ok, I do! Anyway, long story one a little flirting, which was kinda odd for me. Was fun.

Won't "go" anywhere, don't get any ideas.

Just a New Year's Eve story, as was something new, flirting. As is ending this year with an involvement with horses.

Welcome Freddy! Rick, I don't know where those guys went, & have been wondering also. Nicker, happy you like the contraption (& hope it's making sense to Rick & Stan). I love to get involved on a "soft sculpture", & this one will be of practical use, once I get it together (last year I made my sister a 2' tall Wizard outta stuff & pieces & wire & etc's of whatever...will try to find a pic & I'll post it).

Love to you all, & I mean that. This forum has been a touchstone & outlet for me this year, & I've made true friends within it. This is one of the big "good things", thank you.

Happy New Year! Life will go on, as it does & has too. Fingers crossed for everyone & the issues big & small. Horses be well, horses come home (Rick), horses are ridden & loved & cared for.

Peace.


----------



## Country Woman

so nice to be here again 

I enjoy being here 

Happy New Year


----------



## corgi

My friend is awake and off the ventiltator! Woohoo! She is breathing on her own and is able to follow commands such as wiggle your toes and nod your head. It is a miracle. A priest gave her last rites on Sunday and she is now awake. Amazing, truly amazing! Looks like 2013 decided to end on a good note after being such a crappy year.:lol:

Tj- nothing wrong with a little flirting! It is good for the flirter AND the flirtee!

Koolio- are you getting used to all the new sounds?

Rick- i really hope you don't have to move your horses after you did all that work.

CW- welcome back! Jealous of your weight loss. I think I found your 20 pounds right here. 

Welcome Freddy!

Stan, hope 2014 has started off well down your way!

Eole, Maryland, Hunter, Nicker, and everyone else:

Happy New Year!

Like Tj, this place is very special to me. You all have been there for me through my Dad's surgery and complications, his death, my Mom's financial issues, and almost losing one of my best friends...all in just the past 10 months. I appreciate your support and friendship. I used to laugh at people that had internet friends, but now I understand. Thank you for being here for me. Here's to hoping for a wonderful 2014 for all of us with lots of riding and horsey kisses!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy New Year everyone!!!

Wanted to jump on here prior to me falling asleep...or maybe too much wine as we sit here and discuss the last year In depth....as this last hurtle has changed us a bit. :wink:

I, like TJ, want to thank all of you....I want to thank you for being in my life....for accepting me, guiding me, and helping me in which ever way I needed to go....finding this forum has been something I needed....hard to explain...but trust that I appreciate what this little thread has brought to my little small town life. :wink:

I wish ALL of you a brilliant new year blessed with HOPE, love, compassion, and deep rooted friendships....hang on dear friends....it's more fun to come in with screeching wheels....or maybe we should say hooves a flying.....welcome 2014!!!!!



Oh....and TJ.....FLIRT IT UP girl!!:wink::lol::lol::lol: 

Oh, and thanks again for all the support. Here's a pic of me and my DH ONE WEEK being home!:wink: happy new year my dear friends!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Nice Picture Nicker maker 
Corgi that is amazing Praise God 
I am going back to church again too missed the fellowship of other 
Christians 

My gift from Hubby was going to be Breyer Big Ben but the prices on ebay 
were not working out for us so I will get it after the new year 

Happy New Year

I missed you all


----------



## Happy Place

Happy New Year everyone! Wishing you a happy healthy and horse filled new year!


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you


----------



## Freddy

Hi All,

Thank you for the lovely welcome. My main interest in riding is dressage. I unfortunately have had to give up jumping after a care accident in March 2012 that left me with Grade 2 whiplash and a soft tissue injury mid-back. 

Freddy was the barn name for my gelding that I had to retire in 2013.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Happy Place 
nice to meet you


----------



## Eole

*HAPPY NEW YEAR! * :happydance:

2014 is Year of the Horse in the Chinese calendar. Supposed to be a lucky year.


----------



## Koolio

Happy New Year!! May 2014 bring everyone good health, happiness, love, good fortune and joy! May we all be granted many opportunities to honor the year of the horse.


----------



## Hunter65

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

Corgi that is awesome news!!!!
Nicker glad hubby is recovering nicely, you guys are a fabulous looking couple!

Freddy welcome to another Canadian , you will love it here.

CW so glad you are back, we were all getting worried.

Off to the barn to wish Happy New Year to Scotty! I am going to take some lessons from my friend as I think Scotty is starting to get the better of me.


----------



## Stan

SWMBO went riding yesterday on the horse I mwentioned earlier who got stung by a bee and dumped her rider. The rider has a broken leg and other injuries but slowley recovering. This horse is also the same one that dispatched a dog to doggy heaven a year or so ago. Roslyn has not been riding for a while nore had the friend she was with and on the way down the very long step track to the beach they rode through tall grass that had ticks. Well the upshot of this is when the horse went through the grass and the ticks attacked the horse got a tad upset.

Rembering they were on a track one horse wide and very steep, steep enough when going down you are almost laying back in the horses rump. Well the horse started to play up and was spinning in circles and Roslyn truing to get off just in case it went over the edge. She managed to dismount but ended up between the horses that now had two reacting to each other.

While inbetween them, and not sure if she was kicked or pushed by the horse but she was evected out the rear of them with a large mark on the calf of her leg.

Given that if a horse kicks it will hit where it aims, also theses horses are trekking horses and very heavy in the legs we are thinking on the side of the horse more pushed her out rather than kicked her. Also due to the lack of dammage to her leg because in the situation she was in, sandwiched between two upset horese with no way they can move apart without going over the edge she was extracted out the rear of her horse she was riding. With a helping hand by a large hoof. We have come to the conclusion her leg would have suffered far more dammage if really kicked, maybe even proken.

Cheers all 
I am starting to work Bugs this afternoon, (will finally have the gun sighted in) and will, I hope, be on his back by the end of the weekend. SWMBO considers Bugs a spooky horse but I know him better. Last time we were together on a cattle drive I was injured and he was perfectly behaved given the conditions. She has only noticed him since the new sugar loaded rye grass has grown.


----------



## Country Woman

Stan is Roslyn ok I sure hope so 
sure sounds scary to me 

Happy New Year


----------



## Happy Place

Sitting tight today. We are having our first real snow storm and the "feels like" temp is -1. Brrr Sooner or later we will have to brave it long enough to check on the chickens and bring some wood in.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! Was just away for a couple of days & so much is happening!

Corgi-so glad to hear that your friend is coming around. That must be such a great relief to you. Prayers coming to all concerned.

Welcome to our new posters-hope you enjoy this thread-many wonderful, caring folks!

Yes, the dogs are doing much better-they started playing together yesterday morning, they finally figured out that as big as they are, it is better to be friends & mostly it was our female that had to figure out it would be be better to accept him as a friend, than to make him into an enemy. Everywhere I take him, people think he's absolutely awesome. And he loves all the attention.

Koolio-Yes, it is a noisy world. Have you seen the homeopathic helps for the ear-ringing? Could be worth a try.

TJ-Flirting can be fun-I strike up conversations w/people in line, in the parking lot, w/other shoppers, etc. I'm pretty quiet here at home as one never knows what might set off a DH and I'm not one to stir up a hornet's nest. I have a very old hole punch that works pretty good, but it's now missing some parts, the ones that need a hammer are designed to be used on an anvil or something & punch out lots more than just leather. I gave my (previous) husband' s anvil ( & stand, etc.) to our neighbor when I moved here.

Some of the neighbor's went riding today, but the wind was a bit too cold for me, so I stayed home & paid bills, & brought in the laundry from yesterday.

We went to a party at the neighbor's last night-about 20 were there-it was fun-I had a "power-nap", we came home soon after midnight, & I slept until after 7 this morning-very late for me. I heard my dogs barking when the fireworks went off, but they heard me calling to them & seemed to settle down ok.

I got all the corrals cleaned & everything in the dumpster this morning, DH got all the lights down & the tree is put away for another year.

CW-so glad to see you posting again! Your lost 20 pounds found me! I've lost a couple pounds, & that is great, considering the season, but need to really lose the rest & get back into my "regular" clothes.

Stan-Hope Roslynn is ok. & that you two can talk about what you both want & how to achieve it together. At this stage in life, finding another partner really is daunting. One of the neighbor's here, in his 70's though recently found a nice woman while he was doing his laundry, & they have been a goo-goo eyes couple now for a few months, although she lives a ways away & takes care of her mother.

So, this is getting long and I really want to wish Everyone a Very Happy 2014!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy New Year everyone! I got home from work about an hour ago. Was very quiet, just a couple of "stuff&junk" calls. Worked alot in the office w/the bulletin board/our papers & figgin' what will go on the new incoming board. Dumped alot of obsolete stuff & consolidated other ongoing-needed info. Snowed off & on all day, & is making a big effort to REALLY snow right now...glad I'm home.

Ladona Ladona!!!! Much relief on hearing the news about your friend! She must've really really known it just wasn't time to "leave" if she could possibly make it back. Good for her. That is so awesome. Hope it stays that way, that she doesn't get too tired to...stay "in"...a very long healing process etc I'm sure is in store, but she's here, thank God.

CCGirl, happy to hear the dogs have sorted things out! You sure were busier than I was today...but I'd have rather cleaned your corrals for you than did what I did, lol.

Eole, I can definitely do Year Of The Horse. Thanks for posting that info, I had no idea, that is a good thing to know. Onward then, w/the blessing of a huge Horse Spirit In The Sky over this year 2014.

Ouch, Stan...am glad Roslyn didn't get seriously hurt, but that must've been scary....

Thanks for all the kudos on flirting...I may just do it again!

Nicker, I just saw the pic of you & your DH. Sweet sweet. Glad you're getting some time together (oh, also glad you got the cute purse....!)

So, here we go...onward into 2014, blessed Year of the Horse.


----------



## tjtalon

HappyPlace, BBRR indeed. After I finish w/CaCowgirl's corrals, I'll come take care of your chickens (you get to haul the wood)...

'Nite all.


----------



## Hunter65

Well went to barn today and after a good ride in arena decided to venture out. Scotty tried to turn around and back up a few times but a good swift swat with the reins fixed that. Thank goodness he hasn't a mean bone in his body. Ended up having a fabulous ride! Great way to start the new year.


----------



## farmpony84

....hi guys....

Haven't been in here for a while. Dang all-a-ya-all sure do dress casual in here.... Hold on, running off to find my pajama pants....

Well that feels better... I have to make a confession. I've been on a diet for 2 full months and today... I cheated.... little bit... ok, had a piece of pizza and some Hershey kisses and Japanese fried rice... Do you think my hips will spread a lot or just a few inches when I sleep tonight?


----------



## Roadyy

Well, seems I wasn't the only busy bee today. 

I hit the honey do list hard and heavy bright and early this morning. Finished the day off pressure washing the front of the house, sidewalk and driveway.


----------



## Roadyy

farmpony84 said:


> ....hi guys....
> 
> Haven't been in here for a while. Dang all-a-ya-all sure do dress casual in here.... Hold on, running off to find my pajama pants....
> 
> Well that feels better... I have to make a confession. I've been on a diet for 2 full months and today... I cheated.... little bit... ok, had a piece of pizza and some Hershey kisses and Japanese fried rice... Do you think my hips will spread a lot or just a few inches when I sleep tonight?


 

That looks like a trick question that could draw a ban or night in the doghouse, depending on interpreted response.lol


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Rick Looking great!


----------



## corgi

Uggggggggggggggggg!

I couldn't make this crap up if I tried.

Isabella is colicing.

Vet came out tonight and tubed her and now we are all just praying for poop.

Seriously? Seriously?

AND I have to drive to southern VA tomorrow evening to meet the moving company at Mom's house at 8:00am Friday morning. 

Isabella was sleeping when I left her around 7:00pm. Sedatives really hit her hard. She was given banamine and then tubed with water, mineral oil, and metamucil. I planned on staying out there but there is no heat in the barn and i was shivering so hubby made me come home. She wasn't in pain when I left but there wasn't any poo and she wasn't drinking.

Heading out to the barn first thing in the morning. Doc said if no poo, he has to come back out.

Sorry, I didn't read any other posts. Will go back and read when my nerves settle a bit.

Seriously???? Is this really happening?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh dear corgi...so sorry. I hope,she will be ok. Try to get some sleep...I know it would be hard.

Roaddy, WOW! What a nice looking place! I love the stone!

Hunter it looks really pretty where you live. I take it you rarely get snow? Too close to the coast? It if have my Canadian territories correct in my mind....I had to teach about canada when I taught sixth grade....actually I had a LOT of learning too do PRIOR to teaching it!:wink::lol:

It was cold again today....I didn't even go,out until dinner time. We have a winter snow and wind chill advisory in effect, so I finally got the horses blankets out and on them tonight. With wind chills it's to get into the negatives....so I thought it was time.

I brought the blanket Into Jays stall, true to form he headed to the back of his stall, but when I draped it over him, he moved up,where I could fix it. I SWEAR he said through horse ESP, "it's about TIME woman!!" :rofl: Although he has a good winter coat on him, it can tell he's not real fond of our winters.:lol: he's either from OK or MO, and I have kept track of their weather, and neither have the brutal cold we have here. 

Besides that, not much going in here. Did ya all eat your pork and saurkrat? Or is that a NOrth east custom for good luck?

We did have a nice quiet evening at home last night. We played "how well do you know your spouse". I found questions online. And yes, it was just DH and I. Funny how for something's we know each other the best....for example, one question was what is your spouses favorite color? He said red for me, and I said green for myself....but really, maybe he IS right! That new purse(terry) I bought was red, I love red shoes, coats......list goes on....kinda funny!

Again, wishing everyone a great yeR of the horse! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's Rainn all warm and cozy.. She is making me a bit frustrated tho...she's now totally on senior feed...I was cutting it half with sweet feed....she's not really liking it now.. She dumped it! Ugh, so I guess best thing is back to splitting it for a while???I don't know.


----------



## Hunter65

Yes nicker we are right on the coast. The only part of canada that rarely gets snow. 

Oh no corgi sending healing jingles your way. I pray for Isabella. Let us know how things are. You sure have had a tough run of it. 
Hufs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

That would be hugs my dear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Oh and nicker we have provinces. There are three territories but the east are provinces 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

"Do you think my hips will spread a lot or just a few inches when I sleep tonight?"
Roadyy is right, this is a loaded question.
It depends how much you think "a lot" really is.
The wording of the question makes me think there will be some level of expansion.
I will pick the lesser of the two dimensions, maybe I stay on the good side this way.

Roadyy I have also been very busy with the work in the basement.
I have taken your advise with pics I have not unloaded the camera yet.
Today was the first day to fire up the wood stove.
All repairs and new gaskets working well, still must replace pipe to the wall.
Way too hot in the house now, it will assist while finishing all of the drywall.

Don't freak out corgi, I hope everything works out.

NM I like the pic of you and your husband.
I hope he is doing well.

I am jealous of anyone riding at this point.
My time will come, my family doesn't enjoy the cold and neither do I.
Problems with the trails are as follows, sun warms up top two inches and thaws.
Everywhere is very slick when this happens, my horse does well, slides on his butt down all the hills and doesn't miss a beat. Everyone else thinks it very risky.

I hope everyone enjoyed New Years Eve.
I went to my sister's house for some food and drink.
Our oldest son offered to drive so we had a driver.
I am one that will never, I mean never, drink and drive.
She made candied bacon, awesome it was, oysters fried, shrimp rolled with bacon.
Didn't over indulge on drinking but we got home way to late, like 3:00am.
My lazy a#$ slept till 11, definitely not my normal, usually up between 5:30-6:30.

TJ I am not sure I understand the sculpture quite yet, but I am paying attention though.

Goodnight All:Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Hunter65

The rest not east lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, thank you! 

Hunter, YES! That's right...provinces! The territories are up north, correct. One is the Yukon, northwest terr.....and I forget. It's been a couple years. I'm purely going on memory. Ha! Beautiful country. 

Found this...had to share!


----------



## Hunter65

Right you are there is the Yukon and Northwest Territories and our newest one Nunavit. Then we have 10 provinces
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

I lived in the Yukon for a while. My daughter was born there. Darn cold I tell ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hunter65 said:


> I lived in the Yukon for a while. My daughter was born there. Darn cold I tell ya
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my....I can't even imagine!


----------



## Koolio

I LOVE the Yukon! DH and I did a motorcycle trip up to Dawson City and Whitehors in the summer and loved it. He asked one of the people working there what it's like in the winter and she said, it was cold, not too many people and they played a LOT of cards. LOL! We also rode up to Alaska one year and loved that too. There is something wild, free and spectacularly beautiful about the north that draws me to it.

Corgi - I am sending out good vibes that Isabella is going to be OK. Hang in there and know we are all pulling for you and her.

Roadyy - the house and yard are looking great! Did you ever find out if there is an issue with you keeping your horses on the property?

Stan - I hope you SO is OK. It sounds like a scary situation for her. I also hope things improve between the two of you in the new year. 

Nicker- love the pink zebra striped blanket! I just got a new blanket for Sally that has a detachable neck as well. It also has a heavier insulation, so hopefully it will be more comfortable than the blanket and fleece cooler we had on her before.

Hunter - it looks like you had a nice ride. I'm jealous of your lack of snow.

DH and I went out for a ski in the neighbours field today following fresh moose tracks. It was a tough slog as the snow is about 2 1/2 feet deep and even with back country skis we were sinking down over a foot. It is forcast to get up to -1 tomorrow and my daughter has the day off, so hopefully we will get out for a ride on Sam and Sally in the field and then down to the stable to ride Cheeky Pony and Koolio. Heaven knows I need the exercise to work off the Raclette supper and chocolate fondue dessert we ate tonight.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes Canada is a large beautiful country 
yes where Hunter and I live we get little snow 
but where I live we get more than where Hunter lives 

Corgi Sending Prayers for Isabella hope she starts pooping soon 
nice to be here again


----------



## Stan

farmpony84 said:


> ....hi guys....
> 
> Haven't been in here for a while. Dang all-a-ya-all sure do dress casual in here.... Hold on, running off to find my pajama pants....
> 
> Well that feels better... I have to make a confession. I've been on a diet for 2 full months and today... I cheated.... little bit... ok, had a piece of pizza and some Hershey kisses and Japanese fried rice... Do you think my hips will spread a lot or just a few inches when I sleep tonight?


they have addressed the question on will you gain weight tonight after eating forbidden food and while answering the question trod very carfully.

I, on the other hand, will address the one no one dared. (Hold on, running off to find my pajama pants).:shock: Farmpony84 would you explain that to me please my imagination is running wild:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: and I can't sleep at night.

SWMBO is riding again today. Well I think she is, and is O/K no big bruse so i think she was shoved out of the way more than kicked, Lucky. My time with Buds was short but it was time. More tomorrow.

Cheers to all and good to hear every one is doing O/K Nickers give my best to Scott.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I hope everything comes out ok with Isabella. That can be very scary, especially when you can't be there with her.

Tracey, we got a notice from the city ordinance officer the other day. We will have to apply for a variance on the property to hopefully get approval to keep the horses on site. It will cost $300 to apply for it and still could be told to move them. I contacted a realtor about a 3.44ac lot across the main road from us, only separated by the the main road and the guy we are buying the house from, about leasing that property to keep the horses on. It is zoned for county and therefor can have horses on it. I'm waiting on him to hear back from the owner on yes or nor and how much if yes.

MN17, it started raining on us Tuesday night and will be here through this evening. Then the temps are going to plummet from 56* low to 30* tonight and 33* tomorrow night. I think I am going to run by TSC and grab blankets for the boys since they have no shelter to get out of the rain and don't want to put them through the cold tonight while being soaked from 2 days of rain.

Stan, glad she is only bruised and able to ride again. Hope she will apply that same work through the bruise mentality with you and get back in the ride. 


Thank you for all the compliments on the house and property. I know I told TJ I would be slowing down since I don't have the tractor, but I really despise sitting around all day on my day off and if I don't get started when I get up or shortly after then I basically nap all day then feel terrible for several days afterwards.


----------



## Hunter65

Country Woman said:


> Yes Canada is a large beautiful country
> yes where Hunter and I live we get little snow
> but where I live we get more than where Hunter lives
> 
> Corgi Sending Prayers for Isabella hope she starts pooping soon
> nice to be here again




Hahaha yep they might get 10 cms of snow where we will only get 8 lol


----------



## Hunter65

No news on Isabella? I hope things are OK.


----------



## Country Woman

Snow less still but its only Jan 2 

happy to be here again 

missed you all


----------



## Eole

Thinking of Isabella, hoping everything turns all right. Colics, been there, stressful times. Sending good vibes her way...


----------



## Celeste

I had a nice visit with my 90 year old parents this holiday. My parents are pretty feeble. Daddy is totally senile, but he seems to be happy. Unfortunately Mama still has enough since to realize she is in bad shape.

My sisters and our family friend who happens to be an amazing piano player got together and made a lot of music. My mother was a fabulous concert violinist back in the day. Her arthritis just won't let her play any more. Last time she tried, she ended up in tears from the pain. We sang a lot of Christmas songs. She mouthed the words and then we realized that she was fingering the fretboard and bowing an air violin with her eyes closed, smiling. 

We made amazing harmonies. My dad's best friend is a Danish man that is about 70. He was also there. He taught us one of his traditional Danish Christmas songs and we all sang it together. I don't think I can quite remember the words now since they made no sense to me anyway.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Celeste that sounds fantastic! I bet your mom was quite the violinist in her day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

She was great! She played in two symphonies as well as playing in church and for weddings and other special occasions. She gave me my love of music.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste - That sounds like a great evening. 

I think we need a group chant for Isabelle-poop, poop, poop. Poor girl. 

This winter I am dreaming of having horses at home. I'm dreaming of buying the 3.6 acres next to our 5 acres. It's a flat lot really. Perfect for putting up a little pole barn and a paddock. So now that I am dreaming of barns, I want to see yours! Post some picks of your home barns.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, that sounds like was a good visit. Your mother attempting to air-play her violin reminds me of something my mother told me not long ago (she's 83); you always feel about 30 inside, no matter what (& I have found the past few years that that is true). The soul is ever vibrant.

Speaking of violins which leads to frets..we're all going to break into a fret if we don't hear soon if Isabella pooped. Ladona?? She ok?? You ok?? You have had waaay too much..

Rick: if it's not in our nature to slow down, we can't. I understand not really liking laying around when there's time, gotta be doing something. I just crash once in awhile, because, when I can (rarely) I need to cuddle up w/food & a boo. Just pace yourself, my friend, remember the ol' ticker (I try too).Fingers/toes crossed for the horses being home or very close.

MR, the Project will make sense in the end, hopefully to me too! It's almost impossible to convey creative process, & the creative part of my head (soul, rather) kinda takes it's own time & process. It's just fun...I just wish I had a few days to just delve into it & get it done. My hope is the usefullness of it.


----------



## tjtalon

..dang, I hate finger-farts; that's "bbok" not "boo". It's not Halloween (yet), although a good "boo!" is always funny...!


----------



## tjtalon

"BOOK". AAh!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in.....corgi wanted me to pass on to you that Isabella is doing fine! Phew! They caught it early!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - we just built a pole barn last spring on our 8 acre piece of paradise. Here are a few pics.

From the driveway. The grass still hasn't grown back from the construction phase.









Inside view - we have 2 stalls, a tack room and doors on both ends so we can drive a hay truck through. We also have room for 2 or 3 more stalls if needed. Since this picture we have also added floor mats and stained the wood.









This is the view out the kitchen window toward the back of our property. We have two fenced fields, one is about 3.5 acres and the other is about 2.5 acres. Each paddock has its own run in shelter.









Now I long for summer...:-|


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just a quick pop in.....corgi wanted me to pass on to you that Isabella is doing fine! Phew! They caught it early!!!! :thumbsup:


Oh GOOD!!! I am so glad! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tjtalon

YAY Isabella!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maybe I should have said....a very quick poop in....since HP wanted us to chant for Isabella, :lol::lol::lol: I know...bad sense of humor.....:wink:


----------



## farmpony84

Stan said:


> they have addressed the question on will you gain weight tonight after eating forbidden food and while answering the question trod very carfully.
> 
> I, on the other hand, will address the one no one dared. (Hold on, running off to find my pajama pants).:shock: Farmpony84 would you explain that to me please my imagination is running wild:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: and I can't sleep at night.
> 
> SWMBO is riding again today. Well I think she is, and is O/K no big bruse so i think she was shoved out of the way more than kicked, Lucky. My time with Buds was short but it was time. More tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers to all and good to hear every one is doing O/K Nickers give my best to Scott.


 Well.......


----------



## tjtalon

Have to say this, Nicker...good midwestern humour! I thought much the same myself. Did a joke today, some res throwing his sheet around (literally, in the admin ofc...dumb people-being-stupid story not worth relating). When I was told this, I said to a NICE res standing by :"Don't you just hate it when people throw their sheet around?" He dang near doubled over, but not quite..not from the midwest after all.

Am so happy Isabella threw her sheet around...!

Nite all...


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- What a nice place you have! That pole barn is just what I have been thinking of. I may have to go longer and use most of it for our Camper storage and shop for the hubby, but it would seem easier to build one longer pole barn than two separate buildings. Do you have a riding ring anywhere?


----------



## Roadyy

Great to hear the sheet is hitting the fan......or is it just the ground? 



Tracey, love the place and just so you feel better. I woke up to 31* with a wcf of 19*. IT IS A WET COLD AND I DON'T LIKE IT. You need to recall it to the North.



I'm in low spirits this morning as my College football team lost bad last night. That is the second Sugar Bowl in a row they have lost by 14 points. Seems they do better in the NCS game as they haven't lost one of them. Anywho, now I can focus more on household and horse business more.


----------



## Celeste

It is 23 degrees here in Georgia. This is just wrong.............


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!! The sky is blue, the sun is out and it's a balmy 0*, with a wind chill of -5*!! Woohoo!

Made it to the barn yesterday and played with the horses some prior to the big chill setting in. It's funny....I don't know if it's bc I've been home and out with them more, but both horses seemed a bit more happy to see me yesterday.

I also wondered...and many people may argue...but I swear they are thankful I put their blankets on. 

After a nice walk with Maggie through the snow, I came back into the pasture to take pictures. Both horses just followed me around like puppies....that's really not normal, (although inLIKE it!). Jay even seemed to enjoy me scratching his face and neck...he usually gets annoyed! Hmmmm

Then when I went back out for nightly chores, there wasn't any poo in the stalls!!! It was cold and windy! I think new blankets cut the wind and the two horses spent the day outdoors!! Funny!

Here's a few pics from yesterday....HP, I'll have to take a few of the barn. Good suggestion. This first one is Rainn. Again...she's usually stand offish...but she was a curious girl.

Boy Roaddy, that IS cold for,you guys. Nothing worse than a damp cold!:evil:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jay...again king of the manure pile. I always thought it was Rainn who trampled through there....nope....it's the big guy!:lol: funny!

Oh, and last night...the nippy air gets him fired up! He was rearing and bucking! These horses make me giggle!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more....love the color of the blankets against the while snowy background....:wink:

Oh, speaking of oictures...I finally finished the calendar of pictures for my mom. All year I took pics of her goats, and I made a collage into a calendar from Walmart. It turned really cute if I say so myself....she cried...so I know I did my job. I dedicated one page to the goat she just lost. She really cried then! Ahh, yes, love when I can evoke emotions!:wink:

Oh soon, babies will be arriving!!! She has two bred. Pics of course will follow. As per the vet last night....they should arrive this weekend!!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - no worries. The cold is on its way back to us. After two days of freezing rain, temps are slated to drop down to -30 something again. Driving is awesome... NOT!! The good news is that it is not as cold as the prairies where Winnipeg (AKA Winterpeg) is now boasting colder temps than on Mars. Sorry it is so cold where you are. It sure seems to be a brutal winter everywhere... 

HappyPlace - our pole barn is 36 x 36 and 10' high. If we had a camper to store, we would have made it 12' high and build a lean to on one side. This is what our friends did, but their barn is 40 x 60 and mostly shop.

Nicker - I love the winter pictures of your horses. They do seem happy in their blankets. I got my daughters mare, Sally, a new blanket with a hood that we will put on her tonight before the mercury drops. She has trouble staying warm even when blanketed so I am hoping the extra thick insulation and the hood will help. 

Celeste - very cool story about your mom. She sounds like quite the lady


----------



## ALegUp

I don't know how 'mature' I am (best ask my DH that one), but since I turned 40 a few months ago, maybe I should jump in and join this thread? New members welcomed?


----------



## Country Woman

Yes you are welcome 
lovely to have you here 
nice to meet you 
please share some pictures of your horse


----------



## Celeste

ALegUp said:


> I don't know how 'mature' I am (best ask my DH that one), but since I turned 40 a few months ago, maybe I should jump in and join this thread? New members welcomed?


Mature is a relative term as you will find as you hang around here ............


----------



## Country Woman

I agree with Celeste


----------



## Hunter65

So glad Isabella is ok. How worrying. Love the barn. So jealous. I would love to look out my window and see Scotty every day. I do get to do that for a few weeks when we take him up to our property. Nothing better than waking up to seeing his face and have him nicker for his breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Hunter, that is how my hubby feels. He has not had to take care of horses before but recently said that they only way we would have horses is if we could keep them on our own property so that we could interact with them every day. I of course, took that to mean, "start figuring out how we can get the property next door and build what we need for our horses"! LOL 

Right now, I ride a friend's horse that lives 15 minutes from me in addition to the therapy horses, who are about 35 minutes away. I would dearly love one of my own again. The down side is that I don't really like always riding alone. I have always been at big show barns with all my buddies around me. Hubby hasn't ridden since he was a kid. He's a big guy at 6'7. I did find a lovely 18.5 hand percheron baby sitter type horse on craigslist.... All this time cooped up in the house is not good for my active mind ****.


----------



## Hunter65

I ride by myself a lot too. Hoping more people come to trail ride as we have fantastic trails right off the property. Sadly put of the 6 horses at the barn none trail ride. We used to have 28 and still it was hard to find someone to ride with. Scotty and I have fun by ourselves though. I took today off as Monday everyone will be back at office and the sheet will hit the fan. I am off to the barn to see if we can do something with Scotty's paddock as it is a mucky mess that smells like a sewer. My friend is coming to ride Scotty as he needs a bit of arena work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

ALegUp said:


> I don't know how 'mature' I am (best ask my DH that one), but since I turned 40 a few months ago, maybe I should jump in and join this thread? New members welcomed?


Of course you are welcome here, however, since you have just turned 40 that places you in the position of being one of the younger ones and of course capable of fetching the coffee from time to time. I have mine white with two and I like it hot.

As for maturity, that is a state of mind at the time and dependant on what additive you have in the water bottle you are sipping from. I would say the only person who acts their age would have to be me. Again Welcome.


----------



## Stan

*introduction*

Alegup

I'm Stan and the good looking one is Bugs.









I'll put the hat and dark glasses back on now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome ALU

Maturity not a problem here, I'm still 19 but my license says 51.

HP my wife bought me my first horse @ 42, it was 17.3, I am 6'2".
It was like navigating a dump truck through the woods.
I now ride ride a small gaited horse that can scramble all day.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Alegup. I agree that maturity is in the eye of the beholder. I behold nothing that resembles it and continue to grease my hands so that I cannot.

I am Rick and glad to see you here in our cozy little corner of the site. Please jump in with both feet, but be sure to hold your breathe for the first couple of seconds just incase one of the horses decides to do an air raid....well, we will blame it on them anyways.... lol


My wife applied for a job at a local daycare facility this morning and 30 minutes later they called her to ask her if she can get her background check and finger printing,$75, done today so she can start work on Monday. I tell you that God continues to bless my house with more grace than one family deserves. This will take a huge burden off of me and MIL where it comes to the new household bills. Hopefully the MIL will be able to look at retiring from work completely with her health getting the way it is. 


Stan, no offense, but that picture of you made me think of Freddie Crugar for some reason. Hopefully that will be the image in the minds of the people you deal with at work to scare them out of the bad choices.


----------



## tjtalon

Just for fun, I asked my sister to send me a pic of the Wizard I made her for her birthday 2 yrs ago:


----------



## tjtalon

Before I leave for work: welcome ALegUp! I'm Terry (or TJ, or hey-you). Maturity is a relative term...my relatives claim to have it. Hmmm...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Look! Look! Freddy didn't wear glasses.
Ditch the glasses Stan.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Ok, Nicker, you asked for it: I'll post pics after I get home today (& if there's too many...blame Nicker, lol!). No, not plaster of paris. Am making a flexible thing to practice soft hands. I have the rope/weights(horse shoes)/little pulley thing that janice showed me how to make, but I want to attach that set-up to bridle & reins on something more "real" so I can visualize the action while on my exercise ball w/the thing in front (actually "make believe" is a better term for my head, takes the "grown up" pressure off the concept of visualization, & I can have more fun.


TJ: The practice soft hands thing mentioned here is what still mystifies me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Barns.....this is my side of the barn.:lol:

When my mom built this, horses were not intended...this section was actually designed to be her hay storage...but she offered me some space and we built two stalls.

As you can see, they are open to the outside. I am able to open the stall doors and allow the horses to come and go as they please.

The metal gate leads to the main barn, my feed area and tack.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is my tack and stuff area....it's very full usually, which drives my mother crazy....so we will build a tack room and hay room just for me later in the spring!!!!


----------



## womack29

well I turned 40 last weekend. I am thankful as I age life gets better


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is our sawdust storage area. My saddle is sitting here bc the wind was blowing and covering it with snow!:shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

If you walk thru the metal gate and they the man door and turn right, you come to ouR hay storage area. I can hold about 90 bale in my half!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is a side view of my pasture. You can see a three sided shelter. Rainn uses it a lot. For whatever reason Jay! nor the other horse I had never use it. . Rainn is the smart one and stays out of the wind and rain in it. Hahah. The other two get cold or soaked!

If you can see the manure pile, we will add to the barn and build a tack room and hay loft for me this spring. (Part of my inheritance! Hahaha)

This fall we've added electric to my section...so we have lights and electric heated buckets...which is really cool to me. I've never been so privileged!! 

My mom owns about 35 acres total.....maybe someday it will be ours....we will see.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, the whole Freddy Kruger thing is cracking me up....but he does freak me out!!

It was a beautiful day. While in the sun, I was actually HOT. Of course I was dressed pretty warm too.

Mature? Ummmm, I spend most days with 8 year olds....so I don't know if I am capable of maturity! :lol::lol:

Thanks for the photo Stan...I showed DH so he now knows who sends tricks of the trade!:wink:

TJ, crafty crafty! I love being creative...but my creative juices have seemed to disappeared....hmmmm. Stan suggestions?? Lol:lol::lol::wink:

Have a good night all.


----------



## Cinlee

Hello all,
I am 47 years old and just started horse back riding lessons 5 months ago. It has been a lifelong dream of mine to ride and eventually own a horse. I love everything about it, even my first UPD (unplanned dismount) that warranted a trip to the doctor for a tailbone x-ray! Fortunately, nothing was broken. I am interested in taking a riding vacation/clinic that includes lessons, trail rides, and accommodations. If anyone knows of a good clinic, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## farmpony84

sorry for the pic... (It's me and my son on New Years). I haven't been able to post pictures for weeks so I shut the computer down and did some updates and finally.... I posted a pic... has nothing to do with the thread but... there it is!


----------



## ALegUp

Aw, thanks all, for the warm welcome. I'm Kerri in Southern California. My current horse is Ulysses, my Azteca (hoping the pic posts!). I've had him since September 2012. I had lost my 30 year old MFT earlier that summer (after 20 years together) and wasn't sure I would be ready for another guy for awhile. But, things happen for a reason and I'm pretty lucky they did. He's such a great horse!

So, I'm primarily a trail rider. Used to do CTR with my other gelding and my new boy can go for hours through all sorts of terrain. Am thinking about looking at some local rides for him this year. Also, have decided to learn a new discipline after all these years so just started taking dressage lessons with a local trainer. That's going to be a whole new adventure this year! Oh, and kind of a workout...LOL!

Again thanks! Looking forward to meeting you all!

BTW, this pic was taken when my mom took her show stuff out of storage and we played dress up! Trust me, my horse would rather be head to toe in the mud then pretending to be all fancy. Ha!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our new posters! So glad to hear Isabella is on the mend. Sorry that some of you are having such cols weather. I walked to a neighbor's today & we sat on her front porch-it was 63 degrees & only a slight breeze. Hubby was out on the Polaris-I enjoyed the peace & quiet, which I don't get very often.

We have tires coming for his Long trailer that we use to get our water-they should be here Monday, then he can mount them & we can get water again. all the Christmas stuff is back in storage-he put it in my container instead of back in his-oh well, someday we'll get some more-amazing how much stuff we can accumulate.

I have a full box to go to my donation place. have to make space for the new. Sent off the transfer for my Morgan mare yesterday & joined the Registry, so will be getting their magazine soon. It's already a busy year!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Pretty horse ALU!!

One last one for me....tonight as I was finishing up, I decided to transfer some. Horse treats to a different, easy to use container....

Something caught my attention...and I noticed it was eerily quiet.....no munching of hay or anything.....

So I turn around....both horses are TOTALLY tuned I to what I was doing. :rofl::rofl:

I literally LOL. I'm tellin ya you guys....these horses crack me UP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Cinlee!

fp84: Don't worry I post all sorts of pics that are not relative to the thread, usually.
It is used as a tactic to stray people from the real topic at hand or change one's thought process.

Well all my work is finally paying off.
Chaotic start!








Pressure tested.








Drains tested.








All of the drywall is hung and should be paint ready tomorrow evening.


----------



## tjtalon

..on my usual try-to-wind-down from Friday swing shift, so reading & "liking". Welcome Cinlee! Freddy Krueger still freaks me out..I would have nightmares after watching the show, so stopped watching; am way too visual of a person.

Am stealing Nicker's designation for AlegUp: ALU! Beautiful horse!

MR: will try to explain. My idea was that I needed something to practice with @ home, since I've had trouble (esp w/infrequency of lessons, if I could practice for real everyday things would be different, & progressing much more rapidly) w/my hands being all over the place, while trying to remember leg cues, then coordinate those 2 things w/tuning into the horse. So: Janice showed me how to put together nylon laundry rope w/little pulleys attached to weights, that can be clamped onto the back of the chair, idea being, while imagining hand positions & turning (as in "until you see the horse's eye"), doing the hand/arm thing as softly as possible...no yanking, no pulling hard.

I've got it in my head now that the cues not only are coming from legs, but from my own core & mind (in my head at present, mind you; implementation on horseback forthcoming). Therefore: as much as I like the "rein-board" (Janice said a friend of hers uses it for students learning to drive a team), I felt I needed a "real", a "horse head" that I can see, to build a mouth/head that I can really feel (as much as possible). So, so far, I've constructed a flexible/bending thing w/"give, so when I pull, I can feel the resistance but also the give, which will remind me that there's a very sensitive mouth/tongue/lips on the real thing. I want to somehow utilize the rope/weights of the rein-board (weights are horseshoes) onto the mouth of the "horse head", so when I pull, I'll not even pull enough to really lift the weights. Hence: "soft hand" practice, & be sitting on my exercise ball, to imitate movement (practice my hips/pelvis; legs won't be possible, but can visualize).

MR, is that any clearer? It's an experiment, I admit, & goes beyond the making of something just to make the something; it has a purpose. I've also ordered a DVD to watch while practicing, so hope it will be useful too.


----------



## tjtalon

That's gonna be one nice bathroom, MR...

Nicker, re pic: that Rainn of yours obviously wants a cookie from the cookie-sorting you're doing. What a cute look in her eye!

The weather is insane east of the Divide. That kind of cold in Fla & GA is nuts. You Canadian guys are getting weather beyond nuts. My sister in Iowa txted it will be unbelievable tonight & tomorrow. Here, it's just weird @ the moment (even weirder than CO usually). One day it's 50 degrees or almost 60, then plummets to freezing & below w/wind/ice-rain/snow, then back up to whatever, w/in a few days. Today was 50 & windy, w/snow predicted early morning, then going into a few degrees below zero. My HorseMonday predicted 20 degrees @ high, w/early morning -4. Geez. I'll go mucking on Monday & will deal w/cold (many of you are dealing w/much colder) but just won't do icy roads (a fear of dieing in a car crash thing); so, will see.

I better hit the sack now, have finally winded down.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I wish I could wind down...my mom just called to say she's "pretty sure" her one goat is going Into labor....it's 2:00 am, zero degrees, seven miles out of town, in an unheated barn....for a maybe....I'm just not feeling it, yet I'm wide awake.:shock: It could be hours before she goes, so I'm still tucked in bed.:? Bad daughter...

The weather is insane. To be in the 30s to 40s tomorrow and Sunday, but drop back into the negatives Monday and Tuesday. That will mAke going back to school interesting....we have some back country desolate roads, so if it's really cold we often delay something to do with buses as well as children standing out improperly clothed.

Anyway, hoping to get a ride in with. The heat wave....but depends on the roads of course. The dirt ones tend to stay slick, and the snow we have right now is sticking in their hooves terribly. Making it hard to walk on balled up feet. A friend and I wondered if putting Vaseline or something on the bottom of,their feet would keep the snow from sticking....:think:

TJ, Rainn LOVES her cookies!! Hahaha. And when she crunches into them, it sounds like she's eating potato chips...and I get a hankering for a bag of Lays!. Hahaha. Her head is blurry in that last pic bc she stands behind me shaking her head up and down begging for more! Silly girl. Lol.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, am not wound down as much as I want to be & not in bed yet, but should be. 

Was wondering about goat-in labor. Well, don't feel bad about being in bed; the goat's the mother, you're not! (loll). Am sure goat & lil goat will be fine...pics of baby goat!!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, your weather sounds as stupid as it is here.


----------



## tjtalon

Wouldn't vaseline w/the snow/wet/then not-thing get into Rainn's hooves & possibly implement a thrush thing? What do I know, just a thought...just thought it could hold in a greasy thing to harbor infection..


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Wouldn't vaseline w/the snow/wet/then not-thing get into Rainn's hooves & possibly implement a thrush thing? What do I know, just a thought...just thought it could hold in a greasy thing to harbor infection..


Yeah, I don't know...that's why I never tried it's.....it's bad enough fighting the thrush with all the wet let alone added to it.:?

Just googled it...yep people recommended spray Pam! Vaseline! or ski wax!! I may have to give it a whirl!!


----------



## tjtalon

ummm,Nicker: as greenhorn as I am, my medical instincts say don't go there w/the vaseline.


----------



## tjtalon

Maybe you could try a salve of some sort that's that's made for fighting thrush in the first place, cleaning hooves thoroughly before & after. Grease for riding maybe.. but clean/wipe it out when done. Or an horse antibiotic creme thing.


----------



## Roadyy

At your school, do you not have those paper back boxes that have a wax feel to them? Made similar cardboard. You could trace the hoof out on them for each hoof then trim them to fit inside the hoof wall over the sole. Apply small spots of adhesive to hold it to the hoof sole then apply the wax around the edge to keep moisture from getting between hoof and pad. This will also add padding to their feet like some of the owners do for their horses in really rough country.



Welcome Cinlee and Womack to the 40+ group. I'm excited seeing all the new names in here. We love pics in here and hope to see some of you and the horse you are riding.

Cinlee, glad nothing was broke and that you are not deterred from riding due to it. Look forward to hearing more about your experiences.

Alegup, thats a good looking horse you have there and your mom's saddle looks a lot like one of mine. Hope to read about your adventures if you get into it with him.

MN17, great pics of the barn. I am envious of them for sure now that I am starting from scratch and not even sure where the horses will be in order to build them something. lol The horses staying tuned to you out there is very warming.

Ccg, glad you have tires coming and will be able to get water now. I am sure the whistle needs wetting if you have been thirsty for a long time without water...:lol:


MR, welcome to first world problems of indoor plumbing. I'm sure the rest of the family will be happy they don't have to tread the cold winter weather to do their business. You will never want to go back to the old way after experiencing being indoors while going.


Stan, I hope I didn't offend you as it was not my intention. Didn't see a post from you yesterday or over the evening.


Now that my wife will be starting to work Monday-Friday 7- 5:30, I told her I would start getting up at 5am to go feed the boys before waking her to take me to work. We still have some of the details to work out like getting her mom to work and me home from work. She will only be 10 minutes from by the walk if I take the car, but then that leaves no way to get MIL to work. I can catch a ride home with my cousin for the first week, but then he is suppose to the port which will stop me from riding with him. We talked about her walking to work on the days her mother doesn't work and her taking me when MIL does work. I'm sure we will work it out as this is a 1st world problem, right? Imagine trying to figure this issue out as a 3rd world problem.


Hope everyone has a great weekend and look forward to seeing some pics where some one rode this weekend!!!



HP, cover the boys eyes and ears for this response........











Hubbahubbahubba,,,you really should hang out in this thread more often. You surely do belong in here with all these other beautiful ladies me and Stan enjoy the company of.


Great looking son you have there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all.

No baby goats...thank goodness I didn't drag my sorry self out there!!:lol: mom slept out there in her sleeping bag! The barn that is! Apparently the cats slept with her to keep her warm! hahaha

There's a wind chill advisory coming soon stating we may have the coldest wind chill temps on record!:shock: r u Canadians sending down your arctic air? Yowza!

The sky is bright and beautiful again this morning. Still hanging around 8*. 

My dad, his DW, and my oldest sis and bro are all meeting for a late lunch. I'm not going.....I had to make a decision.....saddle time which I would thoroughly enjoy....or spending time with certain people who really aggravate me.....I'm choosing the saddle time!:wink: I can see dad anytime. I'll see sis Friday. And my bro....I offered to meet him many times while we were in the hospital, and he made excuses....so.....SEE YA! Hahaha. I sound like a witch don't i? Nah, just tired of doing what everyone else wants when they never bend for me!

Roaddy...I'm sorry to say. I'm not feeling the whole cardboard booty thingies....hahaha. Also congrats on the DW getting the job! What about your daughter, is she going to public school or will DW still homeschool? I have my early childhood degree, and seriously considered opening my own daycare/preschool when I first graduated. I did work in a toddler room for a while....mYbe why I don't have kids of my own!:shock: yikes!

Now, I would love to open my own school that involves horses. Anyone want to help?:wink: 

Get into those saddles everyone!


----------



## Hunter65

Nicker I know people who use Vaseline and they say it works wonders and have never had any issues. The barn manager used some on Scotty when we had our wee snowfall. The one side fell out as soon as I took him out of the paddock the other one I had to pour warm water on as it was a block of ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

ALegUp said:


> Aw, thanks all, for the warm welcome. I'm Kerri in Southern California. My current horse is Ulysses, my Azteca (hoping the pic posts!). I've had him since September 2012. I had lost my 30 year old MFT earlier that summer (after 20 years together) and wasn't sure I would be ready for another guy for awhile. But, things happen for a reason and I'm pretty lucky they did. He's such a great horse!
> 
> So, I'm primarily a trail rider. Used to do CTR with my other gelding and my new boy can go for hours through all sorts of terrain. Am thinking about looking at some local rides for him this year. Also, have decided to learn a new discipline after all these years so just started taking dressage lessons with a local trainer. That's going to be a whole new adventure this year! Oh, and kind of a workout...LOL!
> 
> Again thanks! Looking forward to meeting you all!
> 
> BTW, this pic was taken when my mom took her show stuff out of storage and we played dress up! Trust me, my horse would rather be head to toe in the mud then pretending to be all fancy. Ha!


Gorgeous Horse!


----------



## Hunter65

So I found a pic of Scottys mom. I now see where he gets his looks. I had to do a double take and double check the socks as I thought it was him, even had the whipped cream lips.








So then of course I had to see what pappa looked like.


----------



## Roadyy

Amber will still be homeschooled. Most of her work is in virtual schooling online so she can do it about any time of the day. My MIL works 3-11pm when she works so those days Amber will only be home without us for a couple of hours. She isn't concerned as she has been alone for a couple of hours before while we run to town and is enjoying the freedom. Great kid I tell you. 

We have been going over all the details we will be facing with this job and are trying to come up with the best course of action to accommodate all needs as best we can. DW is going to get up with Jessa's mother in jail to try and get an undated POA so we can look into possible daycare for her if the need arises. MIL only works 4 days a week so that will allow Amber to do strictly school work all day on MIL's days off instead of keeping an eye on Jessa for the last couple of hours. MIL will watch her before going to work. There are a lot of things to take into consideration by letting her go back to work, but she is excited and it will help lighten the burden on all 3 of us financially, I hope.

I actually, had to fork out $75 to get her finger printed and background check done to get the job, then let her go buy some decent walking shoes to work in. Seems I have to pay people to let her work for them. lmbo... 

I'm going to saddle up the horses this evening for a ride each around the property. May not be but 10-15 minutes each, but will be a ride none the less. Will try to get some pics taken and posted to prove I still ride and not just do chores around them. hahaha



Glad you didn't waste a trip to the false goat labor. I saw the cardboard idea on here in the foot health section for horses dealing with lameness and that is what gave me the idea to offer it to you.


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter, she is a real beaut!!!


----------



## Stan

*I'm back*

No Rick, not insulted I have been out getting some sun on the head this weekend at a country music gathering. Would rather be elswere I find some of the local singers a little hard to listen to, and they do not play there guitars very well. But given there dues they are trying while I and SWMBO are not. Infact I have not played the guitar for quite a while.

We have a house full of muso's at present, putting a few of them up and will get back to normal Sunday evening. I agree with Rick, some great photos. 

Keep riding every one and by the way, hot hot sun here all day. No snow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Maybe it is now time to torch the old one???







This indoor plumbing is quite impressive.


----------



## farmpony84

Maryland Rider said:


> Maybe it is now time to torch the old one???
> View attachment 346658
> 
> This indoor plumbing is quite impressive.


I would totally use this one! In between winter and spring, right before the spiders come out but just after the cold becomes chill.....


----------



## Maryland Rider

"US arachnologists have estimated populations ranging from 30,000 spiders per acre in Mississippi woodlands to more than 2 1/2 million individuals in a grassland acre."

Excerpt taken from Missouri Dept. of Conservation. 

Large Florida type spider "near Roadyy"


----------



## Koolio

Yikes! I am not a fan of spiders. I guess one of the advantages of living in the north is we have no poisonous spiders, no poisonous snakes, no typhoons, no hurricanes, and no earthquakes. Instead we get bright, cold, sunny days like this. 









See, no spiders. None here at all. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Maryland Rider said:


> Maybe it is now time to torch the old one???
> View attachment 346658
> 
> This indoor plumbing is quite impressive.


Just be careful not to burn the house down like the Lacey boys did when they torched their outhouse.


----------



## Hunter65

Maryland Rider said:


> "US arachnologists have estimated populations ranging from 30,000 spiders per acre in Mississippi woodlands to more than 2 1/2 million individuals in a grassland acre."
> 
> Excerpt taken from Missouri Dept. of Conservation.
> 
> Large Florida type spider "near Roadyy"
> View attachment 346882


EEK!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

More like this, with blue water everywhere! 
Outhouse Rocket


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happydance::happydance:Testing...testing....from my BRAND NEW touchscreen computer!!!! I got it to work on the first TRY! Yeehaa!!

Beautiful horse Hunter!

MR, looks like our outhouse at camp! And...it's full of spiders! I always check under the seat before sitting down!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I have seen many a Banana Spider while out trail riding, either in the Jeep or on horse back. They do not scare me as they are fairly docile. It's the little suckers that you never see and then feel running down your shirt or up the pants leg that get my attention. After the first one of 5 smacked while on the tractor clearing the property it made every leaf and branch stem that contacted my skin into a spider. lol


Not sure if anyone recognized the comment I made about the Lacey boys. Google Kathy Bates and " A home of our own". Good movie, incredible actress!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can you say pregnant? I was watching her and see the kids rolling around in her belly!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Kathy Bates Hmmm!!!
What a care giver to James.


----------



## NickerMaker71

If you look in front of Rainn, there are horsey snow angels!! Hahaha

Looks like someone rolled with their blanket on!:lol:


----------



## ALegUp

NickerMaker71 said:


> Can you say pregnant? I was watching her and see the kids rolling around in her belly!!!


I bet momma is done! Get these kids outta me!

I miss having goats. They always made me smile. Except when I was weaning kids and it sounded like I was murdering small children in my barn. And when they got out and stripped my fig tree...but I forgave them. 

Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Hunter65

Love goats. They are so entertaining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Well I figured I better show y'all the cadillac of outhouses. This is up at our property 3 hours north of the city. NO SPIDERS HERE!!

























And of course Hubby in the hole lol and then his helper Pepper















Now off for a trail ride. There is a new guy leasing one of the horses so going to take him on the trails today!


----------



## Roadyy

Throw an old metal coffee can half full of 100% alcohol in there to add heat without the smell and should be nice and cozy in the winter.


----------



## Roadyy

30 more minutes at work then off to collect the chainsaw I bought off coworker that has only been used thrice. Then headed to the house to saddle up the boys. Daughter caught wind I want to ride this evening so she finished mucking the horse pen and broke out the curry comb and brushes to get them ready for me. I think shes bucking for a raise. What do you all think?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, hope you got your ride in. I didn't! That's OK. I worked with both a bit, gave them a break from the blankets, with a nice neck massage.  Took Jay for a little walk. Did the Vaseline thing on the front hooves. Seemed to work....

We get one more day of 'nice' weather, so I will make sure I get a ride in tomorrow. I don't know why, but I lose a bit of my confidence when I don't ride consistently...especially when it is cold, and the horses can tend to be frisky. So, l like to do a little ground work to make sure they will be mannerly.

YOu never know what Rainner will do....I draped the two blankets over her wall. Jays was on top. I watched her take it, bite it and try to toss it!:lol: She is so silly!:lol: If nothing else, she gives me a daily dose of giggles.

Still no babies. We have two pregnant. ONe is in need of shots of some sort to keep her standing. I think it's B complex. So we have a neighbor helping with that until we get the hang of things. The neighbor thinks anytime! YOu are right ALU....both mothers are ready to be DONE! 

Hunter,my DH was impressed with your outhouse! LOL My FIL wife painted ivy on the outside of ours....as you can imagine....the men weren't real happy about THAT! It's supposed to be a hunting cabin! LOL She doesn't even like going up there! hahaha Yet she painted the latrine.

Loving this new computer! WHy did I wait so long to open the box???? Afraid of the unknown...last time I bought a new one....I was on the phone with Dell for HOURS! this thing runs much like my ipad. So it makes sense to me. I LOVE electrontics!! Get that from my big brother!:wink: 

OK, that's it for me...for now! Have a great night all!


----------



## PureMagic

I am soon to be 60 but still think like a 10 yrs old when it comes to horses! I was born an animal lover to a family that had none. My mother was raised on a farm so animals meant work to her and my dad just didn't like them. I stole and hid many cats and dogs when I was just in grade school. All the neighbor's dogs were my friend. There was a dude ranch on the other side of town that I frequented but had no money to ride. I've had cats and dogs since the first day I left home! Finally when my husband and I built our own home in 1988 I got my own horse!! A buckskin quarter horse. She was a pistol and I was the only one who could ride her. Had her for two years when I had a sever car accident and we had to sell her because she could not be trusted around my very young girls. My heart and dream was broken! An empty pasture felt so lonely so we offered a neighboring horse barn the use of it. This worked out well for a couple of years until these people went through a difficult divorce. The following summer the terribly neglected and abused filly who was to become the love that gave me courage, strength and hope came into my life! That was 22 yrs ago. My girls learned to ride and love horses through her and a companion we purchased that passed away at 30. I haven't been able to ride her much through the years but when I did, the bond and connection were magical! She is now 25 yrs old and her companion is now a feisty little mini. I cannot imagine a life without the love of our four legged friends. The emptiness would be unbearable! I have rescued many critters and placed them with some individuals who have said, "Oh no, I don't do dog, cats, etc." only to watch them discover the love and energy that only an animal can give and realize they make us better people. So here's to a Happy New Year and may God Bless all you lucky people and your special friends!


----------



## Roadyy

Woohoo. I got my rides in. All three did perfect!!!


----------



## Roadyy

The rest of the rides and some photo ops by the boys. Lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, Good for you! ANd....you rode bareback! Woohoo! I've ridden Rainn ONCE bareback....Jay, I don't know if he does that sort of thing. Yea, for you!!!!
What's that little house thing in the background? 


PureMagic....you and I could be twins!:wink: (OK, I'm a tad younger and I don't have kids....but your story hit home with me....:lol::lol Welcome! I hope you find it friendly here!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy, Good for you! ANd....you rode bareback! Woohoo! I've ridden Rainn ONCE bareback....Jay, I don't know if he does that sort of thing. Yea, for you!!!!
> What's that little house thing in the background?
> 
> 
> PureMagic....you and I could be twins!:wink: (OK, I'm a tad younger and I don't have kids....but your story hit home with me....:lol::lol Welcome! I hope you find it friendly here!





Are you talking about in the second to last pic? That is my 12x16 storage building I keep all my horse supplies and feed in.


----------



## Hunter65

Had another great ride. Took the new guy out but I think he pulled his groin getting on. One more ride tomorrow before the rains come back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, that is it. Looks cozy!!!


----------



## Roadyy

It is nice to have. I'm going to put an old 4 foot chest freezer that doesn't work any more in thereto store the horse feed til its time to go in the feed barrels. The saddles, bridles, pads, brushes,etc are all kept locked in there. I have power run out to it and fence charger is in there. I ran the hot and ground wires through holes drilled in the floor next to the wall. I still have some of my other mechanic stuff in there to, waiting on the seller to get more of his stuff out of the shop.
Its a messing there at the moment, but will try to get a pic of the inside for you tomorrow after church.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Wow...I am absent for a few days and this place explodes with lots of posts and lots of new people. Welcome everyone.

I can't go back and respond to everything, but I will say I liked reading about goats, outhouses, freddy krueger, and kathy bates!

Thank you nicker, for passing on my good news about Isabella. She is completely recovered from her colic episode. I am so glad i called the vet when I did, even though it was a holiday. The tubing worked and she had 4 piles of poo the following morning. That made me feel a little better but she still wasn't eating or drinking. I had to leave her in the great care of my barn owner and go to Southern Va to move my mom. Going 4 hours away from Isabella was VERY difficult but the BO sent me frequent updates. I am very lucky to have such a great place to board her.

The movers were 5 hours late showing up at Mom's house which meant I could have waited and gone down there the following day, but it doesn't matter now. mom is safely in Maryland with her sister and her belongings will arrive at her new apartment on Tuesday.

I went to the farm today and Isabella looked great. She even took a long drink at the water trough even though it meant stepping on ice. I think she did it just to me to prove she was doing what I told her she MUST do to avoid being tubed again.

I went to visit my friend in the hospital this evening. She is out of ICU and in a regular room. She has some short term memory loss but she is able to joke about it. She tells some things over and over again because she doesn't remember telling it, but that's ok. She is alive and talking, and breathing, and laughing. I am so grateful she is alive. Last Sunday, she was given last rites by her priest and today we talked about our next "girl's weekend".

She does have to have a defibrilator put in her chest. She is scheduled for that on Monday.

I am almost afraid to say it, but today was the first day since Dad died in October, that I didn't have a single thing to worry about. It is a nice feeling.

And now some pics!

Here is Isabella, and her "boyfriend" Dance...taken today when I got to the farm.


----------



## Roadyy

Not great lighting, but this is what I have retired my evening to while dw and dd are gone to town. Lol
Poor lighting, but you can barely see Jessa in her little recliner.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, went through that with my sister and her massive heart attack. For 3 days she repeated the same question every other minute. Once you were out of the room for more than 2 minutes she would ask why you hadn't come to visit. When you came in for the 3rd day straight and several visits a day she would ask you when you got in to town and why you took so long to come. It was cute for 3 days then it got painful to see her react the same hard way every 20 minutes when you told her again why she was in there. We wrote it on a white board on the wall across from the foot of her bed so she could see it. I cried more over the next 2 days for that reason. She still doesn't remember from the heart attack at home up to the second week of being home from the hospital.

I'm glad your friend is doing so much better. My sister died 3 times before getting to the hospital.


----------



## Roadyy

Just realized the screen on the TV is blank at time I snapped pic. She is watching Dora.


----------



## PureMagic

*NickerMaker71 try a bareback saddle. Ridding bareback hurts! lol Honestly, the bareback saddle for me is better than any English or Western. Mine has a burlap type of fabric so the legs grip nicely. As for the stirrups? Can't mount with them so what's the point? Besides, not using them help the legs position just right. I'm not an accomplished rider so if it works for me... 

Thanks for the welcome!
*


----------



## NickerMaker71

funny your bring that up Roaddy. DH is a 'little slow' on the uptake too. Nurses say it's normal with everything he's been through and all the meds....ugh the meds! I feel bad for the guy!:-(


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Ladona, went through that with my sister and her massive heart attack. For 3 days she repeated the same question every other minute. Once you were out of the room for more than 2 minutes she would ask why you hadn't come to visit. When you came in for the 3rd day straight and several visits a day she would ask you when you got in to town and why you took so long to come. It was cute for 3 days then it got painful to see her react the same hard way every 20 minutes when you told her again why she was in there. We wrote it on a white board on the wall across from the foot of her bed so she could see it. I cried more over the next 2 days for that reason. She still doesn't remember from the heart attack at home up to the second week of being home from the hospital.
> 
> I'm glad your friend is doing so much better. My sister died 3 times before getting to the hospital.


My grandmother was like that but she had hardening of the arteries. It was so sad One of the last times I visited her she said bye was nice meeting you. She was like that for years. Very sad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

My neighbor has an outhouse that actually has a flushing toilet. I was taking care of his goats and chickens one day while he was out of town. I decided that I would borrow the outhouse. I almost sat down, and then I realized that the toilet was already occupied. There were three bullfrogs swimming in the water! One jumped right as I got close to it. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, That's TOO funny!

PureMagic (PM)....bareback saddle is something I considered. When I bought Rainn last Christmas, I rode her once BB, as I didn't have a saddle yet! She knew I hadn't ridden that way in a LONG time....I stayed on...but she showed me her little gig!

As a kid, that's all I rode was BB....now with a hip replacement...I am a bit more cautious....:-| My horse Jay is a cowboy horse...have an inkling he has never gone saddleless before. I can just see his eyes now....:shock: And in his mind he is doing the Scooby "ZOICKS Shaggy!" What the heck is she doing to me NOW! Hahahaha That boy gets so scared. Good thing he trusts me! But his face sure resembles :shock::shock::shock: a lot of the time. LOL


----------



## Koolio

Now that my heart is beating regularly again...

It has been brutally cold all day, in the -30s with windchill. When I went out to feed tonight Sally and Sam greeted me at the fence as usual, but I noticed something in the snow. Blood!! Oh no! Immediately I scrambled through the fence to see who was bleeding and discovered Sally was literally squirting bright red arterial blood from her face. Panicked, I ran to the house to get my daughter and then back to the barn to halter Sally and bring her in. My daughter was already dressed so she got Sally in while I grabbed an armful of clean rags and phoned the vet. After all settled, it turns out Sally has a big gash just below her jaw. Fortunately, it stopped bleeding and isn't too deep so she didn't need stitches. Now she is resting quietly in the barn.

My husband went out and looked with a flashlight to see what she could have cut herself on and can't find anything. The blood is right up by the barn where I found her and it appears I must have seen it just as it happened. Our best guess is that either Sam kicked her (not likely as they don't bicker at all), or she cut herself scratching herself with her own hoof. There is nothing sharp anywhere that we can see.

Needless to say, it was a small scare I could have done without. I am grateful she is doing OK and am quickly reminded that facial wounds can bleed like crazy, but aren't necessarily too serious.


----------



## corgi

Oh Koolio, so scary! Glad it turned out to be minor.

Horses sure can make us worry can't they? I guess in some ways, they are like 1200 pound children.


----------



## klove

Hello! Well I am 46 myself. As a young little girl, my grandparents had two horses and I spent every chance I could with them. The horses and my grandparents....lol I loved riding in the mountains of New Hampshire and sleeping in the barn! I moved to southern Florida as a young teenager girl and rode every day I could for many years.

I haven't been able to ride in a number of years but my love for horses is strong. Came really really close to purchasing a beautiful horse farm in Ludington, Michigan and it didn't come about. It broke my heart like you couldn't imagine! 

Oh how I dream to have a farm and horses again....... 

Thank you for starting this thread it makes my heart sing again!

klove

I hope I posted this in the correct place? (Horse talk for mature people over 40)


----------



## corgi

Hi klove! You are definitely in the right place. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome klove wow we have a few join lately. This is great. Wow koolio scary. I was just saying earlier how nice it is to have a horse that doesn't have scars all over his face. 
One thing I have yet to do is ride Scotty bareback. Hunter was easy but Scotty is so sensitive on the legs and I seriously doubt he had never been ridden bareback. Might wait a while yet on that one. 

We have a fake flusher in out outhouse lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Wasn't going to post tonight, but so many new people & so many things going on...

Wecome Klove & PureMagic. You're both in the right place. This is a true little community. PureMagic (love the name), I just turned 60 in October; I'm "beginning again", but have never gotten anything here that isn't positive. Welcome again to you both.

Ladona, I'm so happy to hear that you had one stress-free day at last, & your friend's story is a miracle, for real. So happy for you (& for the horse, too! Yay, poop!)

Tracey, that musta been scary. I was just reading this morning before work, in a daily planner that Janice gave me that has pages of med info, about wounds & what to do. It mentioned the scariness of facial wounds, so much blood & looking more serious than it turns out to be. Glad Sally's turned out to be not awful. I've liked reading this stuff in the planner, so if I come across something at the 'lil ranch, I can respond that much better.

Nicker, that's way toooo big of a mommy goat, she looks so ready to "pop"!

Rick, enjoyed your pictures very much, glad you got to be on the boys for a bit. 

I'm now just relieved it's my "friday" night. Have so much on the to-do list that I'll have to prioritize, while hoping the "horse head" project doesn't take too much of a back seat. Snow & cold; cold won't stop me from HorseMonday, but icy/snowy roads will, so, will see.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to our new posters! I was 'under the weather' today, finally took a pain pill & got rid of the headache-they are very rare for me & I kept dozing off. Just a weird day.

So tomorrow I have "double duty" on the corrals. Monday is the "shot clinic" & I should take my new dog in for his rabies shot so I can get a license for him-it's trash day, but maybe hubby will man the gate as I brought home the wood pellets the other day & that's something he usually does w/his bigger truck.

We are going to let the stove run all night as I'm tired of freezing for a few hours while waiting for DH to get up & start the fire-when it's on low it doesn't use up much fuel.

Rick-glad that you got on the horses & they all got some work! I'm hoping to do something w/mine tomorrow, I've been a wimp.

NM-a goat where I buy my hay looks just like that! Color & size wise-maybe I'll see kids next time I buy hay.

Quite tired, so I'm off to bed-'night all.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> funny your bring that up Roaddy. DH is a 'little slow' on the uptake too. Nurses say it's normal with everything he's been through and all the meds....ugh the meds! I feel bad for the guy!:-(


I had an amount of stress after the attack, the wondering and the what if's. It passes with time, but the stress does effect the memory though it may be because one is often deep in our own thoughts we dont take in what is being said or happening. Then the meds, they also effect the memory, or did they, but there was a good side to it.

With the memory problem I never watched a re-run on TV every movie was a first. And I woke up beside a different women every morning.:shock: Kept on asking SWMBO her name at sunrise.:lol::lol::lol: Or is that something else. Still have a problem with the re-runs.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Thought I would make a post before church to talk about my calm horses and their level headedness. Since I don't have stalls or corrals to feed the horses in separately, I hook Trusty and Little Man to 4x4 post while I get their feed ready. Keeps them from both going together at the first bowl I put down. Every so often one or the other gets the lead rope behind one of their front hooves and instead of going nuts they stand there with head down at leg waiting calmly for me to come rescue them. This has also happened with Doc a time or two when I first got him and tied to keep while preparing his feed.


----------



## Koolio

Now I'm getting a little annoyed with winter. It is -32 this morning (feels like -37). When I went out to do chores this morning I find Sally shivering her socks off despite a new extra heavy blanket with hood. So, back in the barn we go to put on another layer, warm up and check her face. Should be a good thing, right? Well, Sally freaks out when she's in the barn alone so I have to bring in Sam too, who hates the barn once he's finished his grain. He paws, paces and poops continually making quite a mess. So after about 30 minutes I have two incredibly dirty stalls and nowhere to put the poop. Sally's face is doing OK. Right now the blood is clotted in icy globs but it is stopping the flow and the cold reduces the risk of infection.

It has been too cold and the snow is too deep to haul the muck bucket and manure cart down to the manure pile. So now I am piling manure in the calf sled, hoping for it to get just warm enough to haul it down to the pile with the skidoo. (Remember its -30 today and not getting warmer until I go back to school). Once the weather warms enough I will have to empty the manure cart into the calf sled, load by load to take it to the pile. It might warm enough to do this during the week, so that means hauling manure in the dark. Ugh! I guess I need to figure out a much better system for dealing with the manure in the barn.

So finally, after dealing with the horses and giving up on the manure, I go back to the house through the garage but the keyless PIN pad for the garage door opener isn't working. (It worked when I went out). The batteries are dead because of the cold and I'm locked out in "feels like -37" temps. DH and DS are sound asleep, not hearing the doorbell. So here I am jumping up and down like a lunatic trying to get the dogs to bark (they bark at everybody but me) to wake DH to let me in. Finally he heard me and opened the door but good grief, what a morning!


----------



## Eole

> The batteries are dead because of the cold and I'm locked out in "feels like -37" temps. DH and DS are sound asleep, not hearing the doorbell. So here I am jumping up and down like a lunatic trying to get the dogs to bark (they bark at everybody but me) to wake DH to let me in.


 Oh! *Koolio*, I'm sorry but I did laugh at your expense reading your mishap, I could see the whole scene. Yes, winter is brutal this year, all over the place it seems.

So much happening here, can't comment on everyone
Let's say WELCOME *ALegUp* (nice horse), *Womack29*, *KLove*, *PureMagic *(your love of animals also strikes a cord with me...). Jump in the conversation anytime!
*Celeste*, music at family/friends gathering has been amongst my best memories since childhood. It is such a special thing to create beauty together. 
*Hunter*. Your trails look fantastic and Scotty's parents are gorgeous.

Short ride on my mare Alizé this morning, as it's the only day with decent temps. I put boots with studs in the front (rather than barefoot) and she seemed to be more surefooted. There's lots of snow, but the bottom is hard-packed and in some places, slippery.

For *HappyPlace*, our barn used to be an ugly garage when we moved here. We made a simple aisle with stalls on one side. Large doors on each end: one end going to the house and other straight into the paddock. The addition into a "L" shape is for short term storage of hay/shavings and a trailer parked at the exit of that shed to dump manure. All on the same floor level,; makes daily chores a breeze.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello,all,

Oh gosh Koolio, what a morning!:lol: when do you go back to school? Tomorrow for us...so far...many have cancelled already! There's a huge winter storm coming. Tuesday is the worst day...very, very dangerous cold here Monday -Tuesday. Actually sounds like canada weather...with wind chills up,to -30 degrees F. :shock::shock:

So tonight we did a little prepping the barn. Here's a pic of my section. We tried to cover things up,so they didn't get so much wind and weather. They way their stalls face, they get little,wind...but being cautious. Looks tacky, but I could feel a difference already. They are bundled up in their blankets too!

Oooo, just got the call...two hour delay tomorrow!! It's currently raining, but to change to freezing rain.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, beautiful place!

I got out for a really nice ride today! It hit near 40*. Roads were a bit snow covered, but not slippery. Jay rode well and comfortable. Had a new experience with him today....as we neared the corner to head home, his pace quickened and he began to TROT!!!:lol: Now, my guy just doesn't so that...he is generally very lazy! So......I didn't want him to get away with rushing back tot the barn, I turned him around and headed down a different road. I must say when he broke into a trot and tossed his head a bit, I got a bit nervous. This is something Rainn is famous for, not him. BUT, I instinctively sat deep and made him move in the other direction. He listened well.. Afterwards I had to,laugh bc it was so unlike him. I think he liked the warmer weather, and maybe his new breast collar!

I showed you,guys it before, but in this pic you can see I criss crossed the straps on the pommel. This brought the collar up a,little,higher above his shoulders like I wanted. Wonder if it was more comfortable for him? He sure moved out nice today..the entire ride!. It was a really nice day and ride.

I really so need a different saddle,pad...that one is really ugly.:? Lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more....not only did he try to trot home.....JayJay was testing the waters a bit today.....hahaha....yesterday I walked him through the man door to take him for a walk. Everything else was frozen, so this was our only option.

Now he seems to know it's safe to walk through the tack/feed area....he decided to,try it himself tonight as I was shoveling sawdast! :lol::lol: I of,course had to grab a photo prior to shooing him out of there!

I swear since I've been off for,so long my two have become more attached and a bit more affectionate. Wonder if I'm right...I try to visit twice a day when I'm off. All I know....they make me SMILE a lot!

Roaddy, isn't that a wonderful feeling. When they trust you and wait for you?

CCG, hope,you feel better. Let me know if you see babies at your place.

As for babies here....nada.....vet said Monday or Tuesday. Of course the coldest days on record!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
I didn't reach my goals and have all the walls paint ready today.
Bathroom will get first coat tomorrow I hope.
I started working in the big room to get that drywall finished also.
Wood stove sure has helped for drying, 86 in the basement and 77 everywhere else.
I'm only burning three small logs at a time!
My last 6 day weekend comes to an end, work tomorrow, I don't want to go.
Granted I have usually been working on things till midnight, start sippin at about 9-10 pm.

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well Stan: How did the country music turn-out

two of my favorites that have now passed.
Vassar







and Doc


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Well Stan: How did the country music turn-out
> 
> two of my favorites that have now passed.
> Vassar
> View attachment 348154
> 
> and Doc
> View attachment 348162


The Saturday show was some what amatuer hour with a sprinkling of talented muso's mixed in, but Sunday was a different venue. It rained but the bands were great. Profesional, with very good sound and also tight so they worked well off of each other. A friend of mine was playing and that was the first time I have heard him play his own stuff. Normallly he is backing someone so goverened by their wishes. I have to say my friend Ian is **** good when he is playing in his own right.
I did not get to wet and SWMBO behaved herself. I see you guys in parts of the States are getting a hammering from the storms so I wish those of you safety untill they pass and just to add insult to injury its a clear blue sky here today in Northland NZ and hot.


----------



## Roadyy

We reached our high for the day before daylight. It is expected to drop to 20* over the course of the day.

MN17, the only thing about putting that plastic up to block wind is the rap it makes as the wind blows across it even when you have pulled tight to the brink of ripping. It tends to keep the horses on edge from the constant noise and have seen it cause bad habits and a refusal to go near the stall after a period. Do you have a backing like lattice or something to put up for support to reduce the flapping? Just a thought...My wife has it up around the opening of the lean to where the rabbits are, but there was already lattice work up there to drastically reduce any flapping. I like the collar on Jay, but looks like it will rub his neck in the photo. Is it just illusion that makes it as I'm sure you checked that?

Trusty just looked at me as if it were my fault he was in that predicament and tapping his finger on the table as if to say "Well, come on over here and fix this since you caused it..." hahaha

Be safe out there going back to work for all you up north.


Stan, sound like you have a good time and there was a positive with SWMBO with the behavior. I like the much older country music as well.

MR, can't wait to see the end results of all the work. 


Eole, beautiful barn.


Well, I got up with the DW this morning at 5 am. She started getting ready for her work while I headed out to feed the boys,,,,after I got dressed for work that is...

This will be an interesting week getting adjusted to both of us working since 07 and even then it was only about 2 years. Before that she hadn't worked since before we got married.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey Stan.... LOL This weather blows....literally!:lol:

This IS a nice way to start off the beginning of a new year tho! A two hour delay. DH was a bit nervous for me to go back to work...as he will be home all alone. He's doing fine, and I've left him alone plenty during this break, especially yesterday with the ride and the prepping. I think it's just the thought....

Saw FIL at the grocery store yesterday and asked him to check in. He was happy to oblige. Nurse is to come today too. I told DH that I'll come home soon after schools out....as I tend to stay until 5:00 to finish up work. Now, he can help ME do some work! hahaha He helped me package up the students' Christmas gifts last night!

MR, are you redoing your entire basement? I can't remember....

Well....that's all I about got at this point.....back to work I go!:?


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck w/Frozen Monday everyone. My sister just texted me -17 below (Iowa, Mississippi River valley), she hope's her jeep starts do she can get to work. Relatively "warmer" here, but has been snowing of & on for 4 days & Janice said her out-in-the-boonies roads are nasty...so I'm staying home today (poo will be too frozen to scoop anyway). I have home chores to catch up on anyway, esp cleaning fish tank.

Everyone has beautiful barns! Enjoyed the pics. I like older CW music too, & even more than that the Appalachian folk stuff that I figure is CW roots.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW I got tired of my avatar, so did a pic of Janice's Bailey peeking at me over her pen fence.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I noticed your avatar right away.

Roaddy, The plastic is only going to be up for the next couple days. It's to warm up here Thursday. Whether it bothers them....we'll find out! I gotta do what I gotta do! No lattice.

As far as the collar...it must be an illusion bc it's very loose. NO rubbing.

TJ...have fun cleaning....NOT! :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

"Not" is right! But the poor fish need to cleaning...& so does my poor bathroom. Sigh.


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello,all,
> 
> Oh gosh Koolio, what a morning!:lol: when do you go back to school? Tomorrow for us...so far...many have cancelled already! There's a huge winter storm coming. Tuesday is the worst day...very, very dangerous cold here Monday -Tuesday. Actually sounds like canada weather...with wind chills up,to -30 degrees F. :shock::shock:
> 
> So tonight we did a little prepping the barn. Here's a pic of my section. We tried to cover things up,so they didn't get so much wind and weather. They way their stalls face, they get little,wind...but being cautious. Looks tacky, but I could feel a difference already. They are bundled up in their blankets too!
> 
> Oooo, just got the call...two hour delay tomorrow!! It's currently raining, but to change to freezing rain.



Hahahahaha Canada weather pffft! It was 7 degrees celcius here yesterday lol (of course we ARE the only warm spot in Canada)


----------



## Stan

Nickers leaving Scott alone for the day when you are at work will do his confidence a world of good but just to stop him worring. Ring him when you get to work and tell him You arrived without insident and casually mention he is doing O/K.

Stay safe every one while the bad weather is going on. It kind of reminds one of the dooms day movie when the big storm hit and the new ice age began.

I had some time with Bugs yesterday and he has calmed down considerably. Even when I was dropping large posts on each other making a loud crack like a gun going off, he did not flinch. Nis nerves seen to have settled.

cheers all


----------



## tjtalon

Hmmm, Hunter, have noticed your safe-spot in Canada & mine here seem to have a bit in common. Don't want to tempt a karma "Ha! Take THIS!", so won't do a pfft..!

Got the fish tank cleaned up (one of 2, the little one is ok right now). Ran out to Target to get a vacuum cleaner, which was a purchase long over due (ancient one finally gave up the ghost), then came home & got to catch-up of stuff. Gonna go trim my hair (yes, do it myself; pain-in-the b..t, but can do it well) then........got hair coloring to do. Hope it helps, have not done that in eons.

Hope this awful cold clears out this week. Stan, glad you got a good time w/Bugs, & he seems to be getting settled.

Onward, upward, you'all...!


----------



## Celeste

We are not geared up for the kind of cold they are predicting tonight. We have had to turn off our well pump and drain all the lines. DH spent all day while I was at work bringing in water for us and the pets. I have a defroster thingy that I put in the horse trough. Hopefully it still works. 

They are predicting 11 degrees. I thought that it only got that cold in the lowest pits of hades........


----------



## Koolio

Hunter65 said:


> Hahahahaha Canada weather pffft! It was 7 degrees celcius here yesterday lol (of course we ARE the only warm spot in Canada)


Now where is that smilie that blows a raspberry at you!!

It actually got up to a whopping -8 here today. Holy heat waves!


----------



## NickerMaker71

It's COLD here! -9*f as we speak....that's without the wind.....

I hope,the troops are warm enough...we added more plastic. It's holding well. I gave them plenty of hay too.

They called school off for tomorrow and late arrival for Wed. Looks like everyone in the area is off.

Maybe this is a good adjustment for DH...:lol::lol: Stanley, I didn't see your post til now, but I did just what you suggested. FIL also stopped in and I guess my mom called to see if needed anything. When I got home, he told me although he appreciates the help, he just likes the quiet.....:wink: not sure what to make of that....but he is a private person...

I keep hearing loud BANGS outside. I went to see...there is nothing hanging or banging. The only thing I can think it is is the cold making our house/deck move or freeze or something....we have our baseboard heat on upstairs, the furnace and the gas fireplace running...worry about frozen pipes.

Speaking of...pipes busted in one of,our classrooms over break! What a mess!!

TJ, glad you got something accomplished. Hope,I do tomorrow...or not! :wink: hahaha


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> It's COLD here! -9*f as we speak....that's without the wind.....
> 
> I hope,the troops are warm enough...we added more plastic. It's holding well. I gave them plenty of hay too.
> 
> They called school off for tomorrow and late arrival for Wed. Looks like everyone in the area is off.
> 
> Maybe this is a good adjustment for DH...:lol::lol: Stanley, I didn't see your post til now, but I did just what you suggested. FIL also stopped in and I guess my mom called to see if needed anything. When I got home, he told me although he appreciates the help, he just likes the quiet.....:wink: not sure what to make of that....but he is a private person...
> 
> I keep hearing loud BANGS outside. I went to see...there is nothing hanging or banging. The only thing I can think it is is the cold making our house/deck move or freeze or something....we have our baseboard heat on upstairs, the furnace and the gas fireplace running...worry about frozen pipes.
> 
> Speaking of...pipes busted in one of,our classrooms over break! What a mess!!
> 
> TJ, glad you got something accomplished. Hope,I do tomorrow...or not! :wink: hahaha


I also got a little touchy with well wishing folks. When I got back on the horse the ladies were forever turning around and asking if I was alright. Now I do understand there concern, they did not want me to kark it while riding with them but the attention did become a problem and I ended up telling them bluntly if I'm still in the saddle I'm doing fine and if i'm not then just bury me where you find me. They all ment well but it did become a problem for me.

One of the things that also annoyed me was I would get off Stella and walk awhile. There was nothing wrong I WAS GETTING EXERCISE, but I would be told to get back on. A MAN CAN NOT WIN. Another thing my disposition changed for the better I even noticed it myself. Things did not annoy me the same. Perhaps having a short fuse was just a symptom.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yea, Stan I think it's the same for him. His sis and BIL stopped by yesterday and stayed over an hour...today FIL came with a book and had intended to stay ALL day!:shock: oops, I just wanted him to check on DH!! Lol. Scott finally just told him to leave! He felt bad about it, but with the nurse coming and all...enough was enough I guess.:wink:

I do notice he is more of a patient man. I hope that stays...he always tended to be a bit up tight! Lol


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yea, Stan I think it's the same for him. His sis and BIL stopped by yesterday and stayed over an hour...today FIL came with a book and had intended to stay ALL day!:shock: oops, I just wanted him to check on DH!! Lol. Scott finally just told him to leave! He felt bad about it, but with the nurse coming and all...enough was enough I guess.:wink:
> 
> I do notice he is more of a patient man. I hope that stays...he always tended to be a bit up tight! Lol


 
Up tight, we were cut from the same cloth. I'm better but can still get some what stressed out, but it takes longer. The bigest thing I had to deal with was the psychological spin off and not to make decisions for the future for a while. It was good to get those thoughts and feelings out of the way by talking to the psychologist. It enabled me to talk without hurting anyone. Some of the thoughts that I had would have been hurtfull for others as some anger was also attached. 

Every case is different and we all deal with things differently. Scott will work through his thoughts in time. Having to deal with survival brings home to one what is important, and what is not, and then it changes. Its a rollercoaster of piorites that keep on changing as time passes and health returns.
Nickers, Scott knows how lucky he is and he also knows how much you care for him. Dont be afraid to tell him you love him, it helps. Words speak louder than actions.

Has he gone out to see the horses yet. Stella was an insprition for me, and a reason to get out doors. Looking after her redirected me and built my confidence in my ability to get around.

And you go and ride the horse, that is when the weather settles.


----------



## farmpony84

Schools cancelled here too... All horses are bedded down and blanketed. Even the old dog has a blanket. He lives in the basement now because his old bladder can't make it through the night but he has a baby crib mattress, a space heater, and a blankie so he should be ok... Even the fluffy collie dog decided it's too cold to play outside...

I would upload a picture but my computer or this site only allows me one picture per sitting....


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear about all the cold weather & the problems from it. NM-I know what a mess a broken pipe can make-that happened to our library last year-it was closed for a few months for repairs.

Today Maverick got his rabies shot & a 3-year license, He was so good & everybody thought he was a great dog-he got weighed-102 pounds-W/no fat! And he is getting more muscle tone-he was able to climb into the truck w/out assistance today & I don't have a stepboard! I was going to get one, but since I'll be selling that truck soon, that will be up to the next owner.

I got my Carhartt jacket today-I bought it as a second on ebay & it fits like a glove-I really like it, especially it's soft pink color. So, I'll be ready for our next cold spell.

Got a couple of bales while I was in town today-their goat is still pg-I was kinda hoping to see kids, but she might go awhile longer yet. They were out of alfalfa, so had to get alfalfa/grass mix bales, when John unloaded them he said they were much lighter.

That's about all that's new here.


----------



## Koolio

Is it a full moon or what? 

Koolio cut his leg today. Luckily, not serious. My daughter was working at the stable and noticed Koolio was continually whinnying at her and staying by the fence. When she went over to see him, he had blood down the back of his hock, so she spent her lunch hour cleaning him up and checking him out. (I owe her). The cut is fairly superficial but he also has some swelling lower down on the other leg so he must have been goofing around and kicking at the other horses. He's such a ridiculous baby as he really plays it up when he has a little "boo boo". I did go out to check on my little drama queen and spoil him a bit tonight, and he is just fine. 

I am sorry to hear the weather has been so bad for everyone. It warmed up to -8 here today, which was a nice break, but going down to -20 again tomorrow and up the day afterlife. It seems temps go up and down like a brides nightgown lately. It would be much easier on everyone if they would either stay up, or stay down. 

It is always strange to hear how schools get closed and school days are delayed in the cold. Here, the schools never close. At best, they will cancel busses if the roads are nearly impassable, or will call an "inclement weather day" if it's -40 without wind chill. Even on these days, the schools are always open to students who show up and staff are always expected to be there.

It was first day back to school for me which went OK until the last period when I had my most challenging class (colossal understatement here). This class has 22 very rambunctious boys and 12 girls, all 13 years old. In that group about 6 boys are chronic mis-behaviour problems and another 6 students are very low academic ability or require some kind of additional programming or intervention. Well, today student number 35 was added to my class. I literally have no physical space to put her short of having someone sit on the floor or putting a desk (which I don't have) in the only exit to the room. This is a class that makes me question weather I even want to continue teaching and that 35th body feels like the straw that is about to break the camel's back. Needless to say, I think I needed as much therapy from Koolio as he wanted from me tonight.


----------



## ALegUp

So, I shouldn't mention it was 77 here today? (Ducking for cover)

Seriously, I hope everyone in this crazy weather stays warm and safe.


----------



## Roadyy

Dear Jack, I have thought long and hard about what to say in this letter to you. I am trying to keep my emotional additives in this as minimal as possible, so please keep that in mind while reading this letter.



*TURN OFF THE AIR CONDITIONER!!!!!*






Thank you Mr. Frost and hope to have better conversation later.


----------



## Maryland Rider

The Yeti's are coming!







2 degrees this morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oooweee Roaddy! Cold,for your neck of the woods. I'd welcome those!!

Currently -12*F but feels like -28. Humidity at 83%. :shock::shock::shock:

I pulled out some old blankets in case my troops are shivering when I get there. 

Koolio, we will have to make these days up....feels good now to have them off, but when they start tacking them onto the end of the year....that really sticks it to ya!:evil: that's why we always want a late arrival...no making those up!

Sorry to hear about that class. Sounds like the last year I was in 6th, and the reason I moved to 3rd. I just kept telling myself...I CAN survive 180 days...it's only 180 days....I took a coule personal days along the way...which I never do, but it was the only way I would survive that year.:?

Sun's out! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17 said:


> Oooweee Roaddy! Cold,for your neck of the woods. I'd welcome those!!
> 
> Currently -12*F but feels like -28. Humidity at 83%. :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I pulled out some old blankets in case my troops are shivering when I get there.
> 
> Koolio, we will have to make these days up....feels good now to have them off, but when they start tacking them onto the end of the year....that really sticks it to ya!:evil: that's why we always want a late arrival...no making those up!
> 
> Sorry to hear about that class. Sounds like the last year I was in 6th, and the reason I moved to 3rd. I just kept telling myself...I CAN survive 180 days...it's only 180 days....I took a coule personal days along the way...which I never do, but it was the only way I would survive that year.:?
> 
> Sun's out! :wink:


 Yes, but you are up North and suppose to have winter temps like that. 

Atleast Scott picked a great time to go down so he doesn't have to weather the temps outside..


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would share some more pics..

These are a couple of shots of the front yard.

















This is the area around the in ground pool that washed out from a leak in one of the hoses.











And this is just scary....lol


----------



## corgi

Awww Rick, not so scary! 

Koolio, unfortunately, the classroom situation you described is what causes thousands of teachers to leave the profession every year. We lose so many young teachers. I have been working with a young 7th grade social studies teacher who has a horrible 4th block class right now. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, decided it would be a good idea to place 9 gifted children in the same class as 15 special needs children, along with 8 behavior problems. She had taken a professional development class that I taught about the needs of gifted students, and she is openly admitting that she is pretty much ignoring the gifted kids because they sit there and read or do the work on their own while she is dealing with the needy kids. So, she has 9 brilliant children that are learning nothing. The other children aren't learning either because the class is just too big to give them them individual attention they need. It's crazy.

Caco- Maverick sounds like he is doing great!

Nicker- don't you love make-up days? LOL

It was 4 degrees here today. I am assuming Isabella is doing ok. I haven't been able to go amd check on her.

My friend, Rena, had a major setback Sunday night. She flatlined Sunday night and they were unable to stablilize her so they flew her to Virginia Commonwealth University's Medical College in Richmond around 11:00am yesterday morning. At this point, she is on full life support with no signs of brain activity. Her heart has been shocked over 1000 times. The heart/lung bypass machine is keeping her alive but her heart is unable to sustain a rhthym, which is why they keep shocking it. Her kidneys failed overnight. I spent the day down at VCU with the family. The doctors are stumped. If it is determined she is brain dead, her husband will need to make the decision to stop the machines. If her brain is still active, the only chance of saving her life is a heart transplant and the chances of her staying alive long enough for that to happen are not good.

I am just numb. Haven't shed a tear since we thought we lost her last week. When she recovered and I was able to spend hours with her on Saturday, we never thought this would happen. I don't know if i am in denial because we thought she was going to die last week and then she came back to us, or if losing my Dad 3 months ago has hardened me? Maybe I am just in shock.

I guess we will know more in about 24 hours when they have some data on her brain activity.

Geesh, there I go again, being such a downer. 

Let me see if I can end this on a good note. Mom is loving being up in Maryland with her sister. She sounds and acts like she is 20 years younger. Her furniture was delivered today and she is so excited about her new apartment. So, that is great news. It is so nice to be able to relax my worries about her. She is doing great. I am taking her car to her on Saturday and am excited to see her new place.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh God, Ladona.......at least your Mom is doing ok. I don't know what to say about your friend that can help you; nothing, what is there to say? Of course you're numb. Hang in there. I wish I could help somehow.

I don't see Rick's pics, but my comp is being odd.

Don't have much else to say; just looking @ last 2 days posts, hoping all get thru this awful cold (& awful school set-ups; just what do they expect you teachers to do???)

I'm just dealing w/work (the work itself is ok, but attending drama w/supervisors from other depts deciding to attack the new Chief & therefore his dept. I got horribly insulted by supv of maintenance last Sat & was cold in response to his nastiness. Told Chief about it this morning. He had further ammunition from grounds supv doing a number on someone else. he thinks the 2 are attacking his employees because he's not the easy run-over as previous Chief....drama drama. Plus, one employee who is a constant issue. More drama. Every day I just want to escape & come home, & this was only my Monday). AAAH!

Pooh on all of that. I need a HorseMonday, for real. Haven't been able to touch my Project, besides a further prop on the neck (it's not gonna be "right", as far as a real head/neck are concerned, but...it'll work).

'Nite all. Try to stay warm.


----------



## Koolio

Ladonna, I am so very sorry to hear about your friend.:-x All you can do is hope for the best and look after yourself as much as you can in the meantime. It is good that you are trying to focus on what is positive and great news your mom is doing well. Just know that we are all thinking a out you and are there to offer whatever support we can.


----------



## tjtalon

Had to pop in for a quick min to see if comp cooperated in seeing Rick's pics: all are scary (as is "Man, that's alot of work"), the last one not scary at all...Rick bein' silly brought a smile to me face, all yours too, I bet!

Nite again, for real, have to be up very early.


----------



## Happy Place

School is closed for the 3rd day tomorrow. I spent most of the day doing 2 hr checks on my chickens, changing water, checking for frostbite and giving high energy treats. It was -18f feels like -40f. Crazy cold. Tomorrow should be only a few degrees warmer.

No horse news. My BFF from CA is in town. Her dad passed away last week . What a wicked cold week for her to be in Michigan. Poor girl. She wants to come out and see my chickens and meet the horses, but I am afraid she will FREEZE! I may have to wrap her up in some old carhartts so she can get her horse fix. I know she must be missing hers!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:

corgi: I am truly sorry about your friend.

NM: I am doing a complete basement make-over w/additional bathroom.
The tree damage destroyed drop-ceiling and several walls 24" up.
Most basements flood from water seeping in, in my case water came through the roof.
During the massacre water ran through the house and out the basement door.
All hardwood, ceilings, and 75% of upstairs drywall all replaced.
Over two years since Irene but I got burned out from all the rest of the work.
Now it is time to finish the basement.
It is a lot going on, but, it has turned into this winter's hobby, so to speak.

I hope to be complete by last half of March.
Our club's coggins and shots clinic is then which sort of starts our riding and camping season.
Our horses have been great even with the down times.
After Irene hit we did not ride for 9 months due to the repairs.
Over all the horses did well even though they are rather young.

Tj: I am very interested in seeing more of your project as it progresses.

Koolio: I hope your horse is doing better.

Roadyy: I enjoy the pics and progress, I hope the horses come home.

I am still taking progress pics and will unload the camera again soon.

I am sorry if I forgot anyone, this thread is very busy and much is shared.
I enjoy our internet congregation.
Thank You All and good night!!!


----------



## Stan

*weather*

Blue sky with the odd cloud and a spot of rain
30 deg c or, in Americian, 86 deg F

No I'm not sticking it to the snow bound. 
I happen to be waiting on a parcel from the states and it may be held up due to the weather conditions being experienced by you lot

Ladona sorry to hear about your friend.

Rick. Fredy Kruger has still got it over you.

cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

10-4 on that one Stan. lol Hope your package arrives safely and soon so you don't have to wait too long.

Corgi, I hope things work out for the best with your friend and will add another prayer for her , her family and friends. I am glad to hear your mother is so upbeat about the new place and sounds like she is going to be just fine.

My mom will be moving up to Columbus, Ms. from Slidell, LA. this weekend. She is moving back into the home she was in when she decided to move down here and in with my brother. She so so very excited as well.

Tj, hope you are able to make more progress with the project and able to share it with us soon.

MR, looking forward to seeing the updates of your progress.

HP, hope your friend can enjoy the chickens and horses through the bitter cold I'm sure she is not accustomed to.

Koolio, I hope you are horse injury free for a while to keep your nerves relaxed..


I have been trying to catch up on the poop duty for my daughter since we had so much rain over the weekend and then the cold. Now with wife working outside the home, Amber has to keep an eye on Jessa inbetween doing school work so she doesn't have the freedom to go out there. MIL was suppose to watch Jessa onher days off so Amber can focus on school all day, but she hardly came out of her room yesterday. I popped off about it last night and she said she told Amber to bring her in there with her(MIL) and I told her she can't expect a 2 year old to lay around like old people all day and watch tv. She needs to be able to go play and if she can't do what she said she would then I need to find a daycare or babysitter. I am not going to put all of that on Amber and impede her learning. I told DW if this was how MIL expects to handle this then she will quit and I will get a second job.

We will see how it works today and tomorrow as MIL goes back to work tomorrow.



On a good note to finish, I hauled 3 wheel barrow loads of poop out of the pasture and started on building a dog house for my wife's outside dog.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Back to school today...albeit 2 hours late!

Had yesterday off...and boy did it fly! Why don't I ever get more done?:lol:

We HAVE BABIES!!! Twin boys born yesterday 7:00am. I got to name them...Chilly and Willy! :lol::lol::lol:

When at home, I will share some pics. They are really cute!

Not much new here. Just trying to stay warm. It's nine degrees currently. a REAL warm up! LOL The horses seemed to be OK...as of last night.

I spent a lot of time with DH yesterday...napping, movies....just nice hanging out with each other. Ya know? This whole thing has actually brought us closer together...which I didn't realize how much we had started 'doing our own thing' until now. 

More flooding occurring in our building! :shock: Not good!

Well, all for now.

Stay warm my friends!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh Corgi so sorry about your friend. I had hoped she was on the mend.

Nicker: Chilly and willy **** pictures please.

We are back to our usually rainy Vancouver but it is better than the alternative. My friends in Saskatchewan had temps of -52 with the wind chill the other day. EEK!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Reading posts to catch up; so much happening,so many projects, so much on everyone's plates. Every single one of you: encouragement/good thoughts/thinking of you. Nicker, love "Chilly & Willy"! look forward to pics. MR, your huge project makes mine pale in comparison,but much luck to us both. Rick, how old is this MIL? She can't that much older than me...tv in a room all day?

Fun good thing to share: a resident & I have been for awhile exchanging books back & forth (mostly history, although she's trying to get me into some good novels too). Today I returned some books & lent her one of mine. She gave me a bag of new borrows then asked if I knew anywhere where she could take old children's books, alot form the 1920s-1930s. I suggested an antiques bookstore, to start with anyway. She had alot of good stuff. While glancing thru, I saw a muslin children's book of "Black Beauty" (3 pages, a "synopsis", high points if you will, w/illustrations)...1914!!! In rather good shape, 3 little scribbles as a child would do (one is Ellen's maiden name; she must've gotten this from her grandmother). I asked her to let me know, when she found out, what is is worth, & I would try to buy it. She gave it to me! I came home & put it between 2 sheets of acid-free drawing paper.

So, ok...I received a wonderful, loving gift (for which gave & received hugs). I can put it in a glass frame. But..& I admit this: Would like to know a monetary value, as am not a rich person (in fact, am very under-rich). Any ideas, anyone know about this sort of thing. Oh, it's a pretty little thing of itself, "Black Beauty" after all, & 1914 just blows my historical mind...after Civil War, pre WWI, how cool is that (well, it has @ it's beginning, a statement of original name "Nig" that the girl changed to Black Beauty, which of course is totally wrong, but, this was 1914 & there it was).

Had to share this 'tho. I can take pics if anyone wants to see.

It's getting warmer, hopefully, is here for now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, share a pic of,this book. Sounds cool! Know zero about antiques.

Had a great day at school today...but I am BEAT!! Being off two and a half weeks has made me a wimp!:lol:

Ok, here's Chilly a day old.. I honestly don't know how she is going to sell these....or how I am going to let her! Hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry,that was Willy, the littler one...this is Chilly, the first one and bigger. Both boys. 

Moms buck mark, the father, is supposed to be 'it' so these babies maybe a good sell. They were born this time of year for 4-h projects! I hope they are cuter than dad....he's just plain old ugly! Hahaha

Corgi, still praying for,you and your friend.:-(

It hit 17*. It actually felt warm, haha. More pipes broke in our building....ugh! Glad I'm on the top floor...I just lost heat, but we were ok, 24 kids talking all day....makes a warm room! :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Horses made it through the last two cold days, but when I went over yesterday, rainn's eyelashes were frozen.:shock:


----------



## Hunter65

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sorry,that was Willy, the littler one...this is Chilly, the first one and bigger. Both boys.
> 
> Moms buck mark, the father, is supposed to be 'it' so these babies maybe a good sell. They were born this time of year for 4-h projects! I hope they are cuter than dad....he's just plain old ugly! Hahaha
> 
> Corgi, still praying for,you and your friend.:-(
> 
> It hit 17*. It actually felt warm, haha. More pipes broke in our building....ugh! Glad I'm on the top floor...I just lost heat, but we were ok, 24 kids talking all day....makes a warm room! :lol:


Omg they are so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

LaDonna-so sorry to hear of this turn for your friend-prayers for strength to get through this for all concerned. Glad that your Mom is happy w/her new place. Sometimes we have to look for the good of the day.

I cooked a ham today, so will have lots of good meals over the next few days. We are in the 50's for highs here. Went to town w/DH today, so have double corral cleaning tomorrow. Maverick continues to get stronger & is learning the household routines-hopefully we can get out for another good walk tomorrow.

Rick, any news on if the horses can stay on your property yet? I am so glad that we live in an area that we can pretty much do what we want. There are restrictions on how many hooved animals we can have here, but it's quite a few as it's a nice piece of acreage. I'm not going to be pushing the limits, for sure!

TJ-those work relationships can get pretty stressful, just try to send your mind elsewhere & hope you don't get drawn into all the drama. Good for you on getting such a neat book-are there a lot of drawings?

To all suffering through the Polar Vortex-hope you stay warm & keep your power & it leaves sooner than predicted.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - Chilly and Willy are adorable! Hmmmmm.... I wonder if DH would notice if I put a few goats in the barn. :wink:

I am sorry your weather is so miserable. It is hard to see those frozen eyelashes, but it won't hurt the horses. Ours have iced up eyelashes for about 5 months of the year. We actually have some warmer temps up here and might even reach the freezing mark by Friday!! Woo Hoo!! Time to get out the Bermuda shorts!! 

Corgi - any news on your friend?? 

Tjtalon - the book sounds very cool!! Lucky you!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, I'm sure your DH won't notice!:wink:

We will make a trip up there to see that area and drop one or two off! That of course when you get out of the negatives! :wink:

Actually mom has one goat that is going to sale. She was the very first one she bought....AND she named it after me...which I highly protested!!:-x. I said name her Nellie Olson.....she looks like her AND is just as rotten!! That's why she is selling her! She keeps butting the guard dog!!! That's a no, no!

It's warming up! High twenties today, forties for the weekend! Woohoo! Who can SADDLE TIME!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Roadyy

We are also on a warming trend over the next couple of days, but it brings rain with it.


I have not had any further communication on the horse situation yet. I will call tomorrow to get further info on what chance I have. As for now, I am keeping on with daily routine. 


Jessa's mother had her court appearance yesterday and she was not happy with the outcome. She thought she would only get a month or so and turns out she got a total of 250 days on 3 counts. We are pushing her to sign the POA without a date now so we can move forward with obtaining programs needed for her.


----------



## Roadyy

Almost forgot and I apologize for not addressing your other question, Tj.

I want to say she is around 66. After yesterday's events, I told DW we are getting a full babysitter for Jessa M-F.


----------



## Roadyy

Back for a third in a row post. I actually forgot to post this pic earlier as I lost track of my thoughts.lol

I've been building a dog house for my wife's outside dog and had to move the process into the shop with the weather. Last night as I was putting things away I noticed this and thought it was interesting. It is the first one I have seen or heard of in Florida since I moved here on '03.


----------



## corgi

Scorpion???????


----------



## corgi

My precious friend, Rena, passed away this afternoon in the arms of her husband. She never woke up after being transferred down to VCU and the family made the very difficult and selfless decision to pull her from life support. There were no sign of brain activity and her limbs were not getting the blood they needed. She was facing an immediate leg amputation.

She gave me 16 years of friendship and love. I am going to miss her so much.

Tomorrow it will be 3 months since my Dad died. I am comforted by the thought that both are no longer hooked up to machines and going through painful procedures and i am also lucky that that they both knew how much I loved them.

Please make sure you tell those you love that you do love them. Life can change in an instant and there should never be any regrets.

Thanks for being there to listen to me. Hugs to you all.


----------



## greentree

Oh, I am SO sorry about your lovely Rena. She was really a dear, I can tell.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Koolio

Ladonna, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. May she rest in peace.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona...I'm so sorry...Many hugs to you. My heart feels for you, & all any of us can do is do these comp-written words, but...am sending in my thoughts & imagination to you a big, warm, soft, thermal.....HORSE BLANKET! that you can cuddle up in & then...put in on your horse!!

Sorry for the sudden levity...trying to make you smile...(see HappyFace w/crookedy grin).

Grins to you my dear.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I really hope I didn't offend you by last post. When my best friend of 30 yrs died of cancer 3 yrs ago, all I could do was sit in a daze. I didn't eat for 2 days.

I do understand. Meant no offense. Was way too soon to try to make you smile.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Ladona, I really hope I didn't offend you by last post. When my best friend of 30 yrs died of cancer 3 yrs ago, all I could do was sit in a daze. I didn't eat for 2 days.
> 
> I do understand. Meant no offense. Was way too soon to try to make you smile.


No worries TJ. No offense taken at all. You made me smile. All day I have been going back and forth between crying my eyes out and laughing at small things that strike me as funny. I think we need humor otherwise we wallow in grief and that doesn't do anyone any good.

I am not going to work tomorrow. My boss is so understanding. I am going to spend some time at the barn, hugging my horse and breathing in that smell. At 5:00pm, I am meeting friends and we are going to have a few drinks and grieve and share stories, and laugh until we cry again.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Ladona, good...all I wanted to do was make you smile. Am glad you can be w/your horse tomorrow, that's the best thing ever; you can talk all about it & be so listened to. And glad you can be w/your friends.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW...that's one darned weird insect in Rick's pic. Certainly has a scorpion tail & horns, but am used to the slender/tapered bodies of the southwestern-variety scorpion. That's a weird bug, Hope not an invasive species.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, hugs to you my dear friend. Be reminded Rena is in a better place, and I bet smiling down at and, will laugh as you reminisce in her memory. . Although gone....never forgotten. Relish in the special times she was in your life...that can never taken away.

Hope your day is filled with sunshine and horse breath! :wink:

We are here holding your hand.


----------



## NickerMaker71

More babies arrived yesterday!!!:lol:

They were actually triplets...but one didn't make it.:-(

Introducing.......Sunny and Cher!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Check out my moms guard dog Buck. He's relatively new to us. People were moving to a hot climate, which he would never survive, so she took him. His job is to guard the goats....that is all he knows.

He's been amazing through this whole baby thing. He amazes us each day with his care and gentleness!

Here is is standing guard of the newest babies. When the first set was born he insisted in being in the stall with them the entire time.

Animals are truly amazing.. What a gift from God.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-so sorry to hear of your loss-a sad start to a new year. Glad you can be w/your horse & not at work. How nice that your circle of friends will gather & reminisce. 
NM-cute kids! Those stock guarding dogs are wonderful! 

Rick-is that a scorpion? It looks awfully big.

TJ-do you have plans to go to the barn next week?

I am making plans for out trip back to So. Cal. DH will see his Dr. & we'll have a quick visit w/our friends while there. I booked a hotel (same one) so we have space to entertain & room to store whatever we find shopping-winter rates are in effect, so that helps. Stock up on the RX's again & he'll be on Medicare in April, which should help.

Maverick continues to settle in & amaze us-he is now fairly quiet at night & getting better at finishing his dinner. Hubby got the new tires on the long trailer, & brought in water for the horses & the house. Saturday we will get the flooring for the small trailer which will be dedicated just for water hauling-at least, for now. Last full payment on the F-250 tomorrow, then just a small payment left for February, then we'll get the title-Yayy!

Time to get groceries again-out here people go to town when the milk runs out-I'll be getting 2 gallons today-LOL! Dh has to have his cereal in the morning.


----------



## Hunter65

Corgi I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Big hugs to you. Is awesome that you can go be with the horses today, they have such a healing power. I hope you and your friends can have a few laughs today sharing some of your great memories. Those are the ones to keep close to your heart.

Nicker Sunny and Cher are so darn cute!


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, It seems like things are looking dim with people leaving this world around you. I will say that I thought the same thing several years ago when I lost my dad to Heart attack then my best friend who went to sleep one afternoon and never woke back up to my uncle to brain tumor who I was very close to. I am sad they are not here with me now,but smile knowing I was given the opportunity to know God loved me so much that he allowed me to know them while they were on this earth. I can't imagine my life and how it would have turned out had he not given me that time to learn what they had to teach me.

My dad taught me respect and understanding. My friend, Kenny, taught me unconditional love for my fellow man and life. My uncle taught me loyalty and faithfulness. God taught me these were from him through them.

I hope this finds you with a smile also.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are better size comparison pics of the scorpion. It is a Florida Bark Scorpion as my research tells me.


----------



## Celeste

If there were an unlike button, your scorpion would probably get quite a few hits. I actually think he looks cool from a nice, safe distance.


----------



## Roadyy

I am leaving him there as a warning to the others on the property so they think being there is dangerous for them. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

I hate crunchy bugs! (where's the YICK button?) :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Hmmm,,, I have enjoyed dehydrated snacks, but this may be a little too dehydrated to enjoy as a crunchy. MN17.:lol::mrgreen:


----------



## Eole

Corgi, my heart goes out to you. It's a difficult act of love from your friend's family to let her go in peace to a better place. 

NM: I'm in LOVE!!! Those baby goats are just adorable. And names are really cute. What is your mom planning to do with them? (roast?:shock
Love the dog too. Is it a Pyrenees Mountain dog? Or just a light colored golden retriever?

Roadyy, I usually don't mind bugs, snakes etc but that scorpion, even tiny... yuk! I'll keep the cold and snow anytime over risking encounters like that.

CCG, how do you manage your animals while you're gone? I find it complicated to leave home because of the animals. We either leave separately or less than 2 days in a row.

Weather is rock and roll. Extreme cold last week, followed by ice rain Monday. Followed by extreme cold, and now more rain in the forecast. This is winter in Québec, SNOW storms are expected, not rain. I'm grateful for my 4X4 and good tires... I'm off this week end and wanted to back country ski. Not too promising, I might end up cooking instead.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in before I leave for work...

Nicker those goats are adorable, & love the dog.

Ladona, hope you're getting to have a peaceful day.

CCGirl, yes am planning to go out to Janice's Monday. Not supposed to snow. Have no idea if will have a lesson or not, but will be there to muck just the same.

Later...


----------



## Stan

Hi all and my best wishes to those that have suffered loss. Rick we don't have much to worry about in NZ in the dangerous insect way. Only a red back spider here in Northland but I have not run across one as yet. Its bite will make one sick, death is unusual. We also have a white tail spider it to can make one a little sick. 

Sharks, now that is a different story we have an abundances around the coast of NZ but not often is a human taken and most of us swim without giving them another thought. 
But we have a Land Shark, that all should be very concerned about. I suppose most advanced countries in this world have an abundance of them they are known as used car sales persons.

No insult intended.

Nickers, all going well with Scott and his recovery

Cheers all


----------



## Maryland Rider

I used to keep several of these as pets for years.
I could not get them to breed so I gave them away.
Never tried to sting me but would use their pincers to hold on.
Mind you these were Emperor Scorpions.
Pic taken from web as example.


----------



## farmpony84

My dog has poop on his butt. Husband wants me to bathe him. Do I have to?


----------



## Maryland Rider

As far as sharks go.


----------



## Maryland Rider

If dog is not bathed it will drag it's backside on your carpet.
Cleaning dog is cheaper than cleaning carpet.


----------



## farmpony84

*Sigh* It means I have to get in the shower with him and then scrub him and scrub him and scrub him and .... Oh you get the picture... I'll take scissors in with me... but I just know I'll still have to use my fingers to pick out the poop...


The things we do for our animals...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Here is another method to expedite the task.


----------



## Celeste

Wear gloves to bathe the dog. My cat had the same issue yesterday and he did not appreciate his bath.

I do not want a pet scorpion. I really, really don't.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I do not do dog poo on butts.....nor do I do human puke...

And as I said earlier....I don't do crunchy bugs! :wink: :lol::lol::lol:

Hooray for Friday!! Although it was the best week yet!:thumbsup: In third grade that is!


----------



## farmpony84

Sir clean butt appears to be offended...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking of vomit.....I have a story.

It was like my second year teaching, and a student of mine vomited....:shock: this is second grade. She tried to hold it in, but needless to say it was everywhere, including her hair.....I made her clean it up!!:shock::shock: I helped a teeny tiny bit....but the sight and smell make me heave.....poor little girl!:-|

To this day, if they even THINK they are going to vomit.....GOOD BYE! Hahahaha. To the nurse they go! Hahahaha 

I'm horrible aren't i? On the other hand...if it was an animal...it would be a different story.....for the most part,:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Beautiful dog FP! I love collies. We had one growing up. Well she was part German Shepard too....super great dog! I had a friend (yeah, she disowned me as a friend...can you believe it?). Who had a pure breed collie,. He was such a nice, nice dog. Smart!!

I've always thought I would like a sheltie.

Our dog is part border collie...another nice bred. Very smart!


----------



## farmpony84

Thank you! He is very smart, maybe too smart for his own good. He has his canine good citizenship medal and we have worked with him in agility but he is too lazy to try to compete. He's very spoiled.

We've been thinking about getting another dog in the summer and I am down to 3 serious breeds and one possible... the Collie, the German Shepherd, and the Border Collie. The possible is the Irish Wolf Hound but I haven't met any yet.

I've owned a shepherd and I've been around a ton of borders... never met the wolf hound though...


----------



## Hunter65

Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 350986
> 
> I used to keep several of these as pets for years.
> I could not get them to breed so I gave them away.
> Never tried to sting me but would use their pincers to hold on.
> Mind you these were Emperor Scorpions.
> Pic taken from web as example.


Omg that's insane. Eeeeee I will have nightmares now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

My son keeps asking for a pet scorpion, or a tagu, or a monitor lizard, or a corn snake... He already has 2 day geckos, a green tree frog and a Uromastyx lizard. I draw the line at the other critters mentioned, especially the scorpions. I keep telling him we live with 7 months of winter just so that we don't have to live around scorpions, carnivorous lizards or snakes. 

Not a fan of creepy crawly things, or cleaning dog poo butts. I much prefer horses.


----------



## Happy Place

NM- Ha, I always have kids that want to sit in my office when they don't feel good. If they want a trash can near them, I get their mom on the phone in a heart beat! No pukin' in my school! LMBO.

Isn't it funny that we can pick poop out of hooves, rub our faces on necks that have undoubtedly rolled in poop, but cleaning human or doggy poop is just disgusting!?

Met with my doc today. He said my MRI definately shows a torn meniscus and bakers cyst. The tear is large enough to require surgery. I see the ortho guy in a week. If he says surgery, then I will get a second ortho opinion just to be sure. If I have to have the surgery, I want it quick! I was told it could take 6 weeks to rehab before I can ride again. The good news is that what they thought was arthritis, is not. Once I get my knee fixed, I should be good to go!


----------



## Stan

On the subject of insects, dogs, and other assorted pets, in New Zealand but only in northland where I happen to live, we have in our bush a green skinned nackerless tree frog. This thing grows to about 8 inches long in the body. It lives in the centre of the ponga tree fern which has a hollow in the middle and of course retains water.

This frog used to live in waterways. However, as it only swims the breast stroke and stays on the surface while swimming it became a target for eels :shock: hence its name.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


As for poo on the dog get a short haired dog. or peg it to a cloths line and put the hose on it.

There is only one dog and that is a boxer. I am not bias, its a rumour


----------



## tjtalon

I thought I'd just peek, but...

I can do, when an ER: blood, bones sticking out where they shouldn't be, poo is nasty but can deal. However..vomit & any kind of mucous destroys me, instant puke reaction. One time ( a long time ago) my German Shepherd decided it was a good idea to devour an aborted fawn fetus she must've found in the woods. She came home to get rid of it..all over my spare room floor. OMG..I still feel nauseous @ the memory, 30 yrs later. Bleh...

As for ick..MR: AAAHHHHH!!!!! That's way too big of a bug! Interesting in a pic, but don't put one of those anywhere near me.

As for dogs: FP84, that's a pretty collie! Have admired collies from childhood, but thought later that they managed to ruin the breed by crossing w/Borzois, making that skinny head & getting rid of the stockiness of the true Scottish collie. But yours has a good head, no pointy nose! (and glad to see no "tulip ears"; a forced procedure, likened to docking tails). I like keeping dogs REAL.

Stan: when I was a dog groomer "back in the day", we referred to lapdogs, esp the ****zus ("**** zoos" of course, forgive 'bad word' monitor'),lhasas...anything little w/short legs close to nasty teeth as land sharks. Have groomed (quite well & beautifully, btw) many dogs, but only got bitten by a s..t-zoo! Would rather groom a Chow, @ least they can get business-like, even if muzzled, & get the job done.

HappyPlace, glad you found out exactly what is going on w/your knee & can get it dealt with!

I have one more workday, then alot to do on Sunday. Then HorseMonday, finally!

Onward & upward, everyone.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, my "bad word" was taken out I see. That's ok, won't do it again.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW monitor, "shihtzu" is an actual Chinese word designating the breed. Has nothing to do w/an expletive.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, the family had a boxer when I was very small. We liked each other alot. He let me get on his back & we'd ride around the house. I liked, however, to get into his food bag..alot. Consequently I overfed him, & also tasted alot of dog food.. Since the parents couldn't break me or him of these habits & activities, they got rid of the boxer. That was dumb. They should've given me to a farm family that had horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Bugs, dog poop, horse poop, vomit, dog food, knees bees good soon. We have a great variety of chit chat going here. lol


Tj, heads up. No monitor taking your words out. The site has set up a word filter and they have a list of words deemed curse words. Even if they are in the middle of a bigger word, it will automatically asterisk the letters to block it.

Glad everyone made it to the weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha. Roaddy, I was thinking the same thing as I read through the posts....wow the topics we go through, :lol::lol:

It's 9:00am and I'm still here in bed. ......:-(. I am so dang tired! Of course I was up in the middle of the night on the darn computer....

Stanley, Scott is doing well. Monday we go see the surgeon for the first time since we've been home. We just had the hospital bed taken out of the living room. Trying to get things back to normal.

I was a bad wife last night tho.....he was belly aching a bit, feeling sorry for himself, which I usually tolerate and listen too...but it was 8:00 Friday , and it was the first I had sat down all day....I basically told him to suck it up!:shock: I don't normally do that, and I know he is going through the process.....but I had ZERO energy to give away! Lol. I think his ego survived! :?

Raining off and on here, but warmer....40s. May have to get the raincoat out!! So much I want to do today...errands and such....and felling like a sloth!

I need some giddy up!:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have always admired Collies-but can't do all that grooming. I (of course) love German Shepherds & that is mostly what I end up with. Border collies absolutely need a job-they are SO high energy. I've always admired The Wolfhounds-saw one that was mixed w/Greyhound-that was a magnificent animal. I like Big Dogs! Did have a boxer but she was terrified of booms & destroyed a door one day when there was some thunder-another great dog I had was a Doberman & my neigbor next door had one also-he was magnificent.

When I go away (w/DH) we are only gone for a short time-this trip we will go on Friday be back on Sunday. I have neighbors take care of the critters,& it is reciprocal-I take care of their ranch when they go. Other than a short trip to see Dr & friends, we don't go off together. The only other trip I may do is an annual visit to see my sister-DH stays home & takes care of things for that week. We aren't folks that travel much. I'm a homebody & love my routines.

Another quick trip to town today-have to get materials @ H. Depot for John's trailer project. We'll take Maverick w/us as dogs are allowed in the store & he so loves to go out. I bought a pan to take for water on these little sojourns so no worries about dehydration-just have to remember to bring the water!

Have a great W/E, everyone! Hope the weather co-operates for all you want to get done.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I didn't think the scorpion thing would go over very well.
They were easy keep pets since I traveled a lot at the time.
Kept a black light in their enclosure, they glowed green.


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> There is only one dog and that is a boxer. I am not bias, its a rumour


I LOVE BOXERS!!!











And Boston's too...










I guess I have a thing for squishy faces.


----------



## farmpony84

I have to admit, the squishy faces are cute. I had a Scotty growing up that was a great dog. He bit EVERY guy I brought home EXCEPT my husband. I guess he was a good judge of character. Why didn't I listen to him sooner?

I spent a year looking for Scout. I ended up driving to WV to get him. I wish that breeder was still around, I'd buy another in a heart beat. All the collies I've run into are smaller and narrower than Scout. This breeder was an elderly women that had been doing it for over 50 years. 

Well... so much for Mr. Clean Butt....


----------



## Stan

*Hey Rick*
* They like squishy faces I'm getting more popular by the minute.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Eole

HP: torn meniscus is easy to repair, more than any other condition. I suspect they will suggest surgery if it's significant and gives you problems.

FP84, lovely clean-butt collie you have.  I love big dogs too. My belgian shepherd has a slim pointy nose and I've been asked if she's a collie. :lol: Strange "black" collie!! Also have a scotty to keep me laughing. 
TJ, you groomed dogs? Did you ever strip terriers? I love to groom my dogs, used to have a Bouvier des Flandres, lots of grooming involved. 
My first "riding" experience was on a huge Newfoundlander dog that carried me all around the house. I was hooked...

Pouring rain as expected. No riding. Getting restless, I'm looking around for riding lessons indoor somewhere to get my "fix". I can always improve my riding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nice looking dog Eole,!

My moms dog is a great Perinese. She's hoping to get a pup so buck can teach it what to do.

I had a Doberman at one time. Loved her. Sweet dog. Not a mean bone in her body. My aunt always had them. I certainly would own another.

Yes, border collies have a ton of energy. Ours is part BC and part ????. My sisters dog (the BC) was caught by some passerbyers....:? As a puppy we walked her A LOT!!! We were the most fit people on our block!!:lol: still at 12 yo, she goes and goes and goes.

YEEHAA! I got to ride today!! It stopped raining long enough for me to get a nice ride in. Jay was a bit of a spunky monkey in the beginning. So we did some trotting and cantering. I could tell he wanted to give a little buck, but I kept his feet a moving. He sure loves water. Everything is thawing here and making some nice trail obstacles for us. I was a bit nervous crossing the one shown here...as I didn't know how deep....he just walked right through,:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Anyone want to swing? :lol:

This is the playground of the Amish school.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My guy Jay....can ground tie! Look at him givng me the stink eye...like saying...what IS taking you so long?


----------



## NickerMaker71

More baby pics for,your viewing pleasure,


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, you all know I dislike my saddle blanket. What do you think of this one?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Or this one?

This would be for JAyJay.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I like the tan & blue saddle blanket. & I like the baby goat pic, no, I like the baby goat. Please send it to me (not, lol, just wants it I do). So happy you got a ride in! Jay sure does stand there nicely..waiting for you to just get goin"...!

Rick...oh, didn't know that about the site-word-catch thing. Now I do, thanks.

FP84, that elderly breeder knew what she what she was doing. Can tell from pic of Scout that she was trying her best to breed true to form as possible. Cool. (I also found, thru the years, after encountering some friends @ the time collies, that the borzoi input w/breeding threw a wringer in the behavior works. These dogs were squirrly. Borzois are race-hunters, collies are herders. 2 way different dogs. Someone somewhere in the 1920's decided to breed for "looks". Hmmmm.)

Eole, I did strip terriers; interesting process best started slowly when puppies! I had 2 really nice stripping blades (had all my own tools anyway, kinda wish I'd never sold them...prob'ly had close to a grand invested). I did get to groom a Bouvier once! Awesome. He was a stable dog that knew his business & let it happen, then presented himself grandly to his pleased owner. It was a one-shot deal, as she was moving out of state, & a vet where I had my wee business was a friend of the owner & recommended me for the leaving-town thing. Cool dog. Your Belgian is gorgeous!

MR: anything that glows green in the dark in my apt had better be the night-light in my bathroom! But I sure understand the impetus for the kind of pet one can have when you can't be around alot. I've always had some kind of fish (& still do, but minimal care; I don't have the time or attention for salt-water, & what I have now is very very basic), & have 2 cats, as have no time for the attention dogs need (nor the room, or yard).


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Eole, I am reminded of a Newfoundland that was a regular client (4x a year). he was too big for my table, & I had to go get someone to help me get him into the bathtub. Since he was too big for the table, we'd get on on the floor in the hall. He'd let me roll him from side to side,to on his back, to on his tummy..totally compliant & happy w/the process. He was so gorgeous when he was finished; all shiny, undercoat gone, nails trimmed & feet hair rounded & a red bow on his chest...which was immediately soaked in drool out of happiness @ seeing his owner. bet a Newfie in childhood was a good ride!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have a place here that we can wash our own dogs & they have a step ladder for large dogs that can't "jump" into the tub. They supply all the towels, shampoo, dryer, etc- so now we just have to find the time to get both dogs in to do the job-it's $10 each, which I think is well worth it-have to remember to bring rain ponchos!

DH is working hard on converting an old horse trailer to being our "dedicated" water hauler trailer, which he will try hauling w/the Jeep Comanche P-Up on it's first trial run. He painted the plywood flooring w/black "deck" paint-we'll see how that holds up out here.

We are looking at almost a week of pretty nice weather,so I want to do some work w/my mares. And I got a book from the library on training donkeys-she needs a job & I'm clue-less how to begin or even what I might want to do w/her.

I'm having trouble getting the weight loss going-I love my own cooking, snacks, sweets,-just about everything, but I don't want to get any more "larger" clothing & I want back into my favorites. I would like to see the last of the clothes I just bought so I could be comfortable & move enough to start the exercise I need to do. It will happen-just need to get out there & start moving.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I vote for the blues w/browns or tan. It's a shame most colors will be covered by the saddle.

Stan: I see your trying to worm into the heart of everyone.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow I like both those pads, tough decision. I would have both so I can choose whatever I feel like lol


----------



## Happy Place

Our tons of snow melted and refroze, so now we have lots of ice. My driveway looks like an ice rink. It's tricky getting out to the chicken coop. With my knee, I go out there like a real old lady LOL. This weather makes me nervous for the horses. I'm always so afraid they will slip in the paddock and break a leg! It's probably unfounded. They are all barefoot and it's not smooth ice out there afterall.

I got the ATV stuck the other night and was rocking it to get loose. Now I am paying for it. My knee is aching and my shoulders hurt. Waaaa. Sorry for the whine. I just had to get it out there!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have a very cold wing blowing today & lots of dust in the air. I did get all the corrals clean & everything into the dumpster, so now I'm just relaxing w/a bit of wine. No rain is predicted in the near future.


----------



## farmpony84

I had a lesson scheduled today but... cancelled. To wet to for the reiners. (It's only my third or fourth reining lesson so it's not like I'm all crazy into it yet - but I've gotten very excited about it). I took a trail ride on Blue instead... Hadn't ridden him in ... uh.... not sure? He was great....


----------



## Koolio

Nicer weather = Busy weekend!
I finally got all the manure in my poop cart transferred from the barn to the poop pile. The skidoo and the calf sled worked great for this job! Saturday I rode Koolio and had a great ride. We are working on getting him to move off his hindquarters more and soften and lift into a more rhythmic movement. Just by lightening my seat, he was a completely different horse; athletic, animated and happy. I am so proud of the progress we have been making lately. After riding, DD, DH and I went for a long cross country ski through the fields. The snow is about 2' deep so in places it was tough slogging, but we had a great time and the exercise and fresh air felt good. Saturday evening was off to a friends house for dinner and to see their slide show from a motorcycle trip to New Zealand. Now I am dreaming of faraway places... Hey Stan, are there any good motorcycle roads in your neck of the woods? 

Today was a work day and started off with a 4 hour planning session with another teacher. This afternoon, DH and I got our son out for a cross country ski. He wasn't impressed at first, but I think he had some fun and got some exercise. After that, it's laundry, cook dinner, outdoor chores and back to work to prep for the week. I am teaching a grade 12 Biology review class to help students prepare for their departmental exams next weekend so I have to get myself caught up and a little ahead of schedule. It is going to be a little nuts for the next 10 days and I am doing everything I can to make sure I get at least a couple of rides in on Koolio.

I hope everyone has a fantastic week!!


----------



## Celeste

Crazy weather down here! It was 59 degrees, the sun was shining, and it was really perfect except for the mud. We went on a nice little ride today. I was very proud of the girls for not getting upset with the mud.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Thanks for the Input on the saddle blanket. I agree CCG, I like them both too...and if it wasn't so expensive, I would buy both!:lol: but for now I think I'm going with the one that had tan on it. We held the phone with the pic on it in front of Jay, and mom and I both thought it would look fabulous on him!:wink:

Worked a little,on my resume for an adjunct position at the local college. A friend of mine is stepping down and recommended me for the class....may be too late...as she stepped down at the beginning of the month, and with DH, I'm just getting to it.:?

Spent most of my day out at the barn. In the morning mom and I took the dog and Rainn for a walk. We both need to get back into walking for exercise. Came home for lunch, to thaw out, and a little siesta, then back out to ride once the sun was out.

Today was a really nice relaxed ride. I caught both Jay and myself taking deep satisfying breaths. . It was cold, as it appears in this pic, but I dresses in my snow pants again, so being toasty made it bearable.

Tomorrow we head bright and early 5:30 am, to the city for DHs first appointment since surgery. He's a bit nervous. Wish us luck. He's been very well. Feeling a little pent up and depressed, but continues to remember what I said....he's not missing out on anything this time of year...but going to work!:wink:


----------



## Stan

_Nickers good luck for the doctors visit No doubt he will be encouraged by the results._

_Some photos of the Rodeo I went to on Sunday_
_And has any one heard from Rick._

















































Only brused cowboys


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: I vote for the blues w/browns or tan. It's a shame most colors will be covered by the saddle.
> 
> Stan: I see your trying to worm into the heart of everyone.


 
Not sure if its working, I have not had any private messages offering a home.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I have been busy since logging off Saturday at lunch.


I had planned to work til 3:30, but wife informed me of Jessa's b'day party with a friend so 12 it was. Finished the party up around 4 then headed to house to work on the doghouse and fencing for the other dogs. It got late so didn't get them finished Saturday. Went by Lowe's after church and picked up 100' of 3' garden fencing and step in fence posts to put up on one side of the pool area around the stone grill. Also put a gate up at the back side of the area to go out to the horses or whatever in the back area. Finished the doghouse and got it moved out to the area for Dolly, but she won't go in it. lol I found her so tangled up in the shrubbery that she couldn't even stand up. I went ahead of put a loop in the cable to steal 4 foot of length out of it and told DW to check on her before she left. Now that those projects are done I can get back to pressure washing the rest of the driveway and around the pool.

We also spent some time in Lowe's looking at flooring for the living room to o with the fireplace and some vanities for the bathroom. This was obviously dream shopping for later, but found some great looks we are very interested in.

Here are some pics of the doghouse being built.

















Here are pics of the fireplace and the flooring options we were looking at. Some are tile flooring that look like hardwood.












































Then we saw this vanity and I suggested we put two of them in out bathroom and then find an old wooden box to put between them for a laundry hamper. 








There is no room in the bathroom now for a hamper as you can see in this picture. This is a screenshot from a video of the house before we moved in, but there is his and hers sinks in there.


----------



## Roadyy

Got a few more pics of the built doghouse, although it still needs coated. Also, a few pics of the fenced area we did to get the dogs out of the patio and screened pool area.










































And one extra just because she is so special to me.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, those are great pics of the rodeo. Looks like you had a great time watching.


----------



## tjtalon

That's one cool doghouse, Rick, & fencing too! The flooring: that pic w/the 2 in it; the one on the left seems to match your fireplace well, has some warmer tones to pick up the warmer-toned brick. How fun, floor-look shopping! I love that pic of Jessa, I remember it from one time you posted it.

Nicker, hope all goes well w/the Dr's visit, & all good news.

Tracey, many kudos on all the hard work. Hope you get some rides in!

Great rodeo pics, Stan. Yeah, I can understand some bruising there...


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday: yup, I went. Don't believe on your country-wide weather scan of Denver area @ almost 50*. Oh sure, that's what it was it a sunny corner outta the wind I suppose. One ripping freezing cold wind out there today.

W/the weather stuff & freezing cold, Janice's pens/run-ins piled up. Her "paid" family finally could get out on Saturday, but couldn't get there until early afternoon. They did as much as they could (Janice said Tommy's space was awful; he poops enough for 3 horses anyway, & all over the place). The family did well. What had to be left, as it got dark on them, was 3 of Janice's 4...those hadn't been done since last Wednesday. I drug in shovel, metal rake,plastic rake for the "stages". Took 3 hours for 3 horses. In the middle of it, I leant backwards over a saddle stand to put my back together again (which is never in such hot shape). Good grief. One of those "sure feels & looks good when it's done!" things. I got pretty...pooped. Hauled & hauled back & forth to the manure pile, of course. The 3 horses were good about the whole thing,of course. Janice's Callie still expected her rub-on-the-withers-till-me-lips-quiver thing that she's trained me in, so that took a few minutes, lol!

Well, that's the "poop". Back in a minute for the lesson...


----------



## Celeste

It is pouring rain again, but I don't care. I am stuck at work anyway. I hate it when it rains on the holidays and weekends. There should be a rule against that sort of thing.


----------



## tjtalon

I agree, Celeste; rain/cold/snow/wind on any day except my Sunday-Monday. That's MY rule, lol! (FYI, re previous post, those 3 ones the only ones I did, the other muckers will have double-doody on those tomorrow).

Lesson #17: I'd asked Janice for a ground work/body language thing. Dang, I got it. She made it look so easy. She wanted to do Bailey, then Flicka, as Bailey will do anything she's told & Flicka will give a challenge. So, Bailey first, out in the round pen; Janice showed me point-of-shoulder, eyes-on-horse, movements to change direction, moving her along (this is w/coiled rope, motions,stance), bringing her forward in release then "join-up". Yup, looked easy. Me, I totally confused myself & of course Bailey, but it finally worked out. I guess.

Janice said I did well & not too be hard on myself, but still. One of the first ignorant things I did was, in listening to Janice, walk right into Bailey's line of sight & confuse her as to who was giving her direction.

I admit I get spacey & stupid after the hard work of mucking (& today was intense) but I'm hard on myself because I seem to have no stamina/energy after a bit, & my brain gets muddled. (Hope Janice didn't see the tears puddling, but I didn't let them drop.)

Anyway, did learn a lot, & hope I can get it all absorbed. We didn't get Flicka out for a 2nd run of the lesson, because I had no energy or brainspace left to do it well. Just wanted to go home.

Oh, Janice said "your guys on your chat are going to think I'm crazy, like "you're teaching what??" I told her YOU guys totally know what she's trying to do w/me, & explain things to me & that she'd really like you'all. I felt surprised that she'd say that, as she's a super-confident person (& is vary wary of all the NewAge touchy-feely stuff in regards to horses, so maybe she felt a bit unsure of what she does that goes right into someone like Monty Roberts). Oh, she just knows her stuff, & knows horses. Told her today SHE reads me like a book, since she's half-horse anyway. She laughed & said she's had a lot of practice.

Well, as for me, I've known for a long time that I can read tons, watch videos etc, but really doing something is where the learning comes in. I did FEEL, a couple of times w/Bailey, what she was talking about. I watched for head movement, lip-licking, muscle tension or lack thereof (that one's hard). I think I learned alot today. Maybe wasn't such an idiot after all.


----------



## tjtalon

btw...I did get Bailey to join up....


----------



## Celeste

Don't be sad when things are hard TJ. You are learning tons of stuff. Hang in there. I wish that you could come visit me. I would take you for a nice long trail ride on my gentle old appaloosa and your confidence would soar.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker! I told Janice about your pic on Jay on your little manure pile! She said I need to get a pic of her dogs on top of hers...will try to accomplish that, just for fun. Oh, it's huge. Once in awhile, she has to pay to get it hauled off, which explains why it's ...ummm...large. !!


----------



## tjtalon

..I meant to say point-of-hip, not shoulder...guess I am a little upset about today. Thank you Celeste. (dang, I just puddled up again, guess it was a hard day). You've got me pegged (oh, all of you do...); I have no confidence. Dang, it's true, not that I haven't know it for eons. I just want to RIDE, I want to know how to approach them properly w/in their frame of reference, how to be around them for real. Why am I puddling up? Guess because it means so much to me.

I told Janice today, that when I'm "away" for any length of time, it gets really hard. I get all wrapped up in work & stressed (& never want to be). I told her I want THIS to be my focus, whatever it is & no matter where I'm at w/it. Then I can do the rest. I'm sure that makes sense to everyone. I want my life to come from horses, somehow/someway/anyway I can make it happen, & the rest can just be what it is. I told Janice horses are good for me, what I can't explain, is that this involvement is imperative to my soul.

Oh, I just spilled out way too much. Apologies, if necessary. Going to post this spill anyway, as you'all are "family" & families accept things then go on.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, a trail ride on your Appie would be a wonderful thing...wish I could go there.


----------



## Hunter65

Celeste said:


> It is pouring rain again, but I don't care. I am stuck at work anyway. I hate it when it rains on the holidays and weekends. There should be a rule against that sort of thing.



We had the worst weekend for weather. Saturday it was sideways rain and poor Scotty was in the barn as they recently redid his paddock and don't want him on there when it is full of water or will turn to mush again. His other paddock doesn't have a shelter. Had an at home in my jammies day yesterday, I get those so rarely. Took advantage of the cold rainy day. Worked on my puzzle - its a tough one.

Hoping to get out to barn to ride this week as it is over a week since he has been ridden. One of the young girls is going to start riding him once a week. She is a good little rider and will help me keep him in shape.

Looks like the sun will be here starting tomorrow, highs of 12 degrees celcius. Its like spring!


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, the rain can stop on Hunter & Celeste.

Spring? I can do Spring. Even the dumping-snow-Colo springs since it's a sign of Spring.

I can do Spring. I do need a renewal.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Hope all goes well w/the Dr. Appt. Will they be giving a back-to-work date? 

Koolio-so, do you have snow there until about April? It just looks so cold. I have been cold here in the house w/temps in the 70's. I'm such a wimp.

TJ-what an exhausting day! I couldn't face the cold here so I really need to clean the corrals tomorrow-hopefully it won't be too windy in the morning. 

Stan-Great action shots there-glad nobody was hurt too bad.

Rick-We used wood grain tiles for our hearth-a very light color-it really came out nice. You made that dog house quick! We're a little slower around here, but, that's retirement! We made the last payment on the F-250 today! Yayy! But also scheduled the first payment for the new Polaris-oh, well-boys & their Toys!

Hunter-Is the girl leasing your horse, or just doing some occasional riding to help out?

I did a lot of filing today, almost cleared off my desk top-I'll finish it up tomorrow, had to activate some replacement cards- they don't have as long a time as they used to, it seems.

Have to figure out something for dinner now-DH is hungry, but I'm not.


----------



## Celeste

Cacowgirl said:


> Have to figure out something for dinner now-DH is hungry, but I'm not.


I'm thinking raisin bran sounds nutritious tonight..........


----------



## Koolio

Cacowgirl said:


> Koolio-so, do you have snow there until about April? It just looks so cold. I have been cold here in the house w/temps in the 70's.


Well, last year we had a 6" dump of snow on May 6. That was the day my barn materials were delivered.


----------



## Hunter65

No she isn't leasing but her riding has improved tenfold the last 6 months. I don't want a leaser I have been paying another girl to ride him during the week as I can't get there. This is a win win situation. She only gets the one day and only until the sun starts shining longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I'm thinking raisin bran sounds nutritious tonight..........


 
No it does not. 
From a mans point of view, a New York cut steak, filled with oysters, cooked medium rare. Baked potato in its jacket with sour cream and a fresh salad. Washed down with a nice cool beer or wine. For desert, cheese cake, wiped cream, and ice cream. Coffee to finish it off, sitting in front of an open fire, just the two of you.

SWMBO is cooking tonight:shock: and I are not getting a steak. That's on Wednesday night when she works late and I'm cooking.

I am all psyched up looking forward to this weekend and the hunting trip with my son. The bull has already started to flow with us competing for bulls eyes while practicing. I get one he gets two and so on. But it keeps the guys at the hunting and fishing store employed with the amount of ammunition I am going through. Every time I walk into the store, its beaming smiles from them all.

Cheers all. 
One day Ill talk about Bugs but Stella is going well for the new owner.


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, there is no need to worry about what you say around here as we are family like you said. We all enjoy encouraging each other because we get it right back when we need it. You are doing just fine for the amount of time spent at it, so don't go fretting yourself.

Ccg, my MIL is the same way with getting cold at 70* on some days then burning up on 50* days. guess she is late going through menopause at late 60s. lol The doghouse took me 3 evenings and an afternoon to complete as I only have an hour or so left after feeding horses, mucking pasture, clean/refill water trough, take out the trash and other little projects like pressure washing and trouble shooting wiring and breakers in the house. The hearth for the fireplace sticks out far enough to keep the ash off the floor. I thought about doing the tile wood grain in the living room, but I am head set on having floating floor in the bedroom so the tile wouldn't work there. I need to snap a pic of the tile in the foyer that will meet whatever flooring put in the LR.

Oh and on that MIL note, I jsut got a call from DW telling me she got a text from Amber saying MIL was out back smoking as soon as DW left house.

Celeste, while I enjoy a good bowl of RB on occasion, I have to agree with Stan. I am ready to get past all this rain too. If Tj makes it to your place for a ride and doesn't come another couple hours south to ride with me I will forever be depressed with you outdoing me last year on riding and then that....can't happen



MN17, I saw where your DH got a clean report from the doctor. That is very very good news. Looking forward to seeing more posts of his improvement.


Hunter, sounds like you have a good set up going with the rider and works out great for you. Once I get my final set up figured out for the horses then I have someone wanting to come out to work off the pay to ride the horses?? Yea, they are experienced, but don't have a horse and are willing to muck, mow or whatever just to be able to ride the horses. I am thinking that would work out for me and the boys once I get to know them better and see what exactly their experience level is.


We started Jessa at a friends for babysitting yesterday and she did great. We are going to be looking at daycare for her just for the social growth, now that we have a POA even if it is dated til March. She is the mother and has the right to do that. Jessa decided around 7 o'clock it was time to make me her jungle gym again so we played til bedtime. We were suppose to have a visit from DCS at 6pm yesterday, but they never called or showed up.


Tracey, glad you were able to get the manure moved. Sounds like that 2' snow was a real workout to enjoy skiing through. As for the snow drifts, I remember when I got married to my first wife in NE Ms. we had 6' snow drifts and icey roads on March 13th for our wedding day. I literally slid into the church parking lot sideways.


I don't know if I mentioned it yet, but my brother had his gf are coming for a visit this weekend from Ga., just above Jacksonville, Fl. It's been a couple years since we last saw each other. That was when mom lived with him and I went to get her to come back for a visit then took her back. I'm really looking forward to it and he is excited to see the new place in person as he loves the pics.


Stan, enjoy the hunt and hope to see pics of victory!! Hope Stella is still doing good with her new home.

Hope everyone has a spectacular day today.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, we had Ch. noodle soup that I doctored up a lot, then some ice cream a couple of hours later. I'm trying to clean out the fridge before we take our little W/E trip next week, so not buying much. After we get back we'll eat from the freezer for awhile to save some $$. We booked two nights at the place we stayed at last time, so we know what to expect-breakfast is included & they have RB!

Hunter-that is nice to have some help w/the exercise for Scotty-wish I could find someone here that was available & liked to ride a bit-nothing too fast or too long, just getting out & enjoying the day & the horses.

Stan-so glad Stella found a great home. Hoping to hear you get more time to work w/Bugs so you two can get attuned to each other.

Rick-so many projects! But, that's how it is when you own a home. You still need some recreation, though, too. Hope you can do more riding!

TJ-you are doing great! No one learns to ride a horse well quickly-we continue to learn w/each ride & each horse, so take your time & mull over each ride & how you felt about it. I can give a novice some quick tips so that they feel in control & safe enough on a well-trained horse that we can have an enjoyable ride for an hour or so together, and I get to see how my horse looks under saddle. Win-win for both of us! 

The morning is zipping by-have to go feed & get the corrals cleaned!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Holy Smokes! I don't pop in for one night and this place explodes! :lol:

Well, good news! My DH got a clean report from the doc. He said his xray is perfect, and life can go on as normal! He can do what he wants. :shock: Hard to believe, only being 3 weeks post op. His sternum will need 10 weeks to completely heal, so he can't be back to work for a while. But he can fly, travel, drive, swim....whatever! We were both very relieved, and excited to more on!

More later....I have some catching up to do since I was out yesterday.

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17 said:


> Holy Smokes! I don't pop in for one night and this place explodes! :lol:
> 
> Well, good news! My DH got a clean report from the doc. He said his xray is perfect, and life can go on as normal! He can do what he wants. :shock: Hard to believe, only being 3 weeks post op. His sternum will need 10 weeks to completely heal, so he can't be back to work for a while. But he can fly, travel, drive, swim....whatever! We were both very relieved, and excited to more on!
> 
> More later....I have some catching up to do since I was out yesterday.
> 
> Later!


That is great news. I saw it on Book of Faces, but didn't want to take that great update from you on here. Looks like he can start catching up on some things that he used to enjoy while sticking with his time enjoying being with you like he has since the surgery.



Ccg, I like staying busy around the house as it gives me joy at the completion of each. I wish my hands were steadier while running the skilsaw as it caused some uneven edges that I dislike very much. It isn't easy cutting across a full sheet of plywood while in a crowded shop due to the rain. I would have rather been building it outside and likely could have done a much better job.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics of the foyer floor tile that I have to consider with the flooring in the living room.



















When I get ready to do the floor in the family room converted dining room then I'll have to consider this as well. The original dining room was converted to a class room for Amber and it will get whatever floor we chose for the living room since they run into one another.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, that floor is pretty, but it would show Georgia red clay terribly badly. I guess you have sand, so it might be a good match.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes ma'am, we have sand and lots of it. You are welcome to come down and haul as much as you want back with you. lol 

I remember the red and grey clay when I lived up in NE Ms. and gladly take the sand over that mess. Albeit, when stuck in the wet clay with a vehicle you can wait til it dries and drive out of it. When stuck in the sand, you are stuck til you get pulled out. lol


A pic of one of my offroading treks in the sand with the jeep when it was still in stock form. Looks like mud in that pic, but I assure you it is sand... hehehe











Almost got another Jeep stuck trying to help get me out of that situation. haha


----------



## Celeste

I have managed to stick my jeep in the red clay so that it had to be pulled out too.


----------



## Critter sitter

not sure if she wants you all to know or not but Alex and Lucas could use you all's thoughts and prayers he had a bloody nose and they are running tests... 

Alex hope you don't mind me posting


----------



## Roadyy

I've gotten vehicles stuck in the clay when it was wet and mucky, but once the clay dried out and got hard I was able to drive it out. That was on my property where I could afford to let it set a few days while the clay dried out. I have also had it stuck while headed back out of the woods from cutting firewood and had to call my friend with his wrecker. To keep from getting him stuck we had to pull all but the last wrap of cable off to reach my truck. Bent the leaf springs and steering rod, broke the knuckle and pulled the axle shaft out of the tube when the tire and knuckle stayed in the ground. It is crazy the amount of suction that clay creates when it gets around something for a few minutes.

That was an expensive load of firewood. lol


I remember digging footings for new home construction in the dead of summer and it being like digging in concrete.





Lori, I saw that on FB and meant to post it this morning. Thank you for posting up. Hope all is well with you and yours.

I saw she posted that it wasn't going to be an expensive treatment like she first thought it would. Will have to see what the latest diagnosis is from the vets. They found where the bleeding is coming from up in the sinus cavity, but not sure why it is still bleeding as they aren't sure if it is a busted vessel, but is their only guess. Said they don't normally bleed this long though.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I've gotten vehicles stuck in the clay when it was wet and mucky, but once the clay dried out and got hard I was able to drive it out. That was on my property where I could afford to let it set a few days while the clay dried out. I have also had it stuck while headed back out of the woods from cutting firewood and had to call my friend with his wrecker. To keep from getting him stuck we had to pull all but the last wrap of cable off to reach my truck. Bent the leaf springs and steering rod, broke the knuckle and pulled the axle shaft out of the tube when the tire and knuckle stayed in the ground. It is crazy the amount of suction that clay creates when it gets around something for a few minutes.
> 
> That was an expensive load of firewood. lol
> 
> 
> I remember digging footings for new home construction in the dead of summer and it being like digging in concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, I saw that on FB and meant to post it this morning. Thank you for posting up. Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> I saw she posted that it wasn't going to be an expensive treatment like she first thought it would. Will have to see what the latest diagnosis is from the vets. They found where the bleeding is coming from up in the sinus cavity, but not sure why it is still bleeding as they aren't sure if it is a busted vessel, but is their only guess. Said they don't normally bleed this long though.


yes it looks like it 

I am still praying all is well


----------



## mulelady

I am a country woman seems the saying is tru here also the outside of a horse is good for the inside of woman (MY VERSION) I CALL IT soul therapy)


----------



## Roadyy

I will let the women attest to that as I wouldn't know from where I sit. lol


----------



## tjtalon

That's wonderful news, Nicker! I imagine you're "bouncing off the walls" (ouch, forgive me, I just let rein out for the male imaginations..)

Thanks all for the encouragement; I knew I'd get it, & looked for it. Helped get me settled today after work. Rick's right..I have so little time actually "at it", & as for my confidence, I guess that takes time too.

CCGirl, I'm definately mulling each lesson. I wish I could practice each lesson for real every day, but, there it is. Hence trying to work on the "horsehead" project (which is @ a standstill @ present, but my mind is on it).

As for that, another idea popped into my head today. I have a saddle stand that I didn't sell. I used to put my English saddle on it (that I sold), put my exercise ball underneath, & practice leg-aids. I pulled out the stand last night to bend over backwards to help my back. Today I wondered if I can find an old, unusable Western saddle to plop on top of the stand, put the ball in, & attach the "horsehead" apparatus onto a crate for approximate height. I'll ask Janice if she has any ideas of where I can find an old crummy saddle.

So...still going forward. Not puddling today, just thinking. 

(Rick, if I win the lottery big-time, & can quit my job & be w/horses all the time, I'll go to Celeste's first, then come on down to you place. No problems. I'll also muck for both of you, just for the fun of it, lol!)


----------



## tjtalon

Rick & Lori, thank you for posting about Alex & Lucas. Fingers crossed, hope all turns out well.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, Stan's post yesterday: that's a perfect dinner. Woman's point of view.

'Nite all..


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, I have to amend the whole darned quote (whoever said originally "The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man" [can't recall who said that, Churchill? Someone in that era anyway, or maybe that era-person swiped it from someone earlier):

"The outside of the horse is good for the inside of the human. What you do with that is up to the human. Don't blame the horse."

Ok, not a good re-do. But that darned quote has long needed redone. Oh...fun! Submit your suggestions for re-do.


----------



## corgi

Tj- yep, that was Churchill.  I used that quote today.

Rick, Do you ever rest? Yard work, fencing, doghouse building, now flooring? 

Lori, good to see you here. Hope eveything is going well.

Cacowgirl, will you take your dogs with you on your weekend getaway?

I am doing slightly better. Rena's funeral is this Friday. Visitation night is Thursday night. Seems like a long time between her death and the services but I guess the funeral home couldn't schedule it any sooner. There are two receptions afterwards. It's going to be a long day. I come from a family that didn't do funerals. Strange, I know. My family always chose cremation and then some sort of celebration of life a few months later. Dad died in October and we will have a family gathering in Maryland sometime this Sping. So, I am not very experienced with funerals and burial. The ones i have been to, have left me an emotional mess. 

The weather has provided us with a horrendous amount of mud so no riding for me since Dec. 21st. Isabella is very unsteady in mud and I don't want to risk either one of us getting hurt but I did spend 2 hours with her on Sunday. She seems to have recovered fully from her colic but she is still not drinking as much as i would like.

Here is my silly girl, showing off my favorite part of her: her velvety soft nose.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-no, the hotel we've booked into does not allow pets, & the focus of our visit is a DR.'s visit for DH. We have neighbors coming in to feed everyone, but I am going to miss him so much! I'm already dreading it. And when I come back -he will absolutely go nuts-he is definitely a Mama's boy! I was a pre-teen-ager when my Dad passed & I could not go to the funeral. The reception was @ my Uncle's house-next door to us & it was really rough on me-I was such a bawling mess. What did people expect? I would say- take some hankies if you tend to get emotional.

Rick-My DH is a stickler for level and all that since he was a journeyman carpenter. He can make things, but they have to be out of new material & as close to "perfect" as he can get them. Sometimes I just want things done & perfect can jump out the window.

TJ-Well, if you're going to see members & horses, count me into the equation also. My Morgan mare is good for anybody since she worked for many years in a youth/summer camp as a trail horse. 

CS-glad to see your post-wish the news was better.


----------



## Celeste

Ladonna, if Isabella is not drinking enough, could it be that the water is too cold? I put one of those heater things in the trough if it gets very cold or mine won't drink.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Ladonna, if Isabella is not drinking enough, could it be that the water is too cold? I put one of those heater things in the trough if it gets very cold or mine won't drink.


She has a heated water bucket in her stall and the water trough in her field is also heated. The main issue is the amount of mud surrounding the outdoor water trough. It is almost shin deep and she HATES the mud so she refuses to stand in it or walk to it to drink. 

She is only brought into her stall at night and i don't think she is drinking at all during the day. Of course, I can't watch her all day long, so maybe she is drinking more than I think. I hope so.


----------



## farmpony84

we went to a dirt bike park over the summer and I tried to follow the boys down a dirt bike trail and got myself stuck... They left me forever before they realized I was missing... I kept thinking about that movie wrong turn.

I like that tile floor but I could never keep it clean. I have wine colored carpet and two white dogs... probably not one of my brighter decorating decisions, but man is it pretty when it's clean.

This lady at work today made me so angry I wanted to explode. Here I am several hours later and still angry. I was so desperate I even prayed for her thinking that would bring me peace but no such luck. The ******* has been brought to the surface and I can't hide it....

We finished our last night of baseball batting camp. I was really looking forward to the next month off before the season starts but nope... Found a guy to give pitching lessons so now I'll be hauling the kid out for that once a week... 

I'm on atkins and the boys are having subs. I'm really sad watching them eat those yummy subway sandwiches. I think I really hate people today. People really suck. I feel like kicking a puppy.... only that would make me sad. Maybe I should turn on the TV and go find Dean Cain... He always makes me happy... Especially when he takes his shirt off...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Popping In quick again...boy you guys are burning up the posts today, can't keep!up! Ecpxhausted....it's 9:15 and I JUST sat down. Started my day at 5:00. :-(

Funny FP, I wanted to kill the ladies at my work bc I bought special cookies in the city for everyone. All the ladies are on protein diets....can't have one!:-x. WTH, you are telling me you can't have ONE teeny tiny cookie? Really?:evil: whatever.....I'll eat yours!. I can't see how one measly cookie can ruin a diet! Seriously!:shock:

Do you think horses can miss their owners? Jay was acting really wierd tonight. Had sad eyes....followed me around like a puppy, wouldn't stay in his stall, and allowed me to rub him all,over while in the paddock....which he NEVER does. I don't think he is sick, good belly sounds and poop.....I was late getting there, and of course not out there two times a day like I've been....could he just be sad? Finally by the time I left, he slowly sauntered into his stall and slowly munched hay...as you all know...he loves his hay, and devourses it.:think:

Tired, going to bed. Will catch up,tomorrow. Oh, see...here's a pic...him sneakin in again! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

Mine get a little sad and lonely sometimes too... and sometimes they are just super cuddly wuddly...

The lady at work refuses to learn her job, she won't let us teach her, she won't listen to anyone and she has an excuse for everything. When I screw up, I own it. That's all I ask. OWN IT!

I hate people, especially people who eat little cookies. I want a freaking little cookie but if I eat it, I am certain my butt will explode and my panties will rip in two and my jeans will pop and the cellulite on my legs will look like someone crammed cottage cheese into a rubber glove, each movement I make will ripple like the quiet of the ocean... why did you feel the need to mention cookies? I'm stressed today.


----------



## Hunter65

I think they can miss us. Not sure about Scotty yet as I haven't really had him that long. Maybe I will find out tomorrow. Only been out to see him once in the last week as the weather has been horrid. It's nicer this week. Was going to go today but ce home sick . Hoping to go tomorrow. Will try and catch up with all later. Too hard on my phone and my computer is busy upgrading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Breathe FP breathe lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

Do you think if I throat punched the chick and then ran like crazy I'd get caught?


----------



## Maryland Rider

These cottage cheese ideas are providing a good mental picture.


----------



## farmpony84

Where did you get a picture of my butt!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

farmpony84 said:


> Do you think if I throat punched the chick and then ran like crazy I'd get caught?


How fast are ya?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

farmpony84 said:


> Do you think if I throat punched the chick and then ran like crazy I'd get caught?


Yes the law has a long arm
And as for you butt looking like cottage cheese. Nah, I'll leave that alone. 
FP you seem to be having a bad day so my advice to you is smile.


----------



## Koolio

*Gremlins or Solar Magnetic Storm?*

I have a strange story and wondered if any of you had any explanations.

We have 2 garage doors on two separate openers that are controlled by 4 remotes and a keyless entry system attached to the house. Last week, every one of the remotes and the keyless entry quit working for both openers. It would be understandable if one of the remotes batteries went dead or if one of the openers quit, but everything in two separate systems quit at exactly the same time. DH changed the batteries and re-programmed everything but with no success. DD thinks because there was a burst of solar radiation that some weird magnetic field messed up the signals. DH also checked with the garage door company and they said the main board inside the openers must be fried due to a power surge or something.

So today, DH goes and picks up a new "motherboard" for each opener. Before he even tries to put it in, he gathers all the remotes and accidentally hits a button and the garage door opens! All of the remotes work after 6 days of nothing. Even the keypad works and he hasn't fixed or changed anything. We have tried them all dozens and dozens of times. There is no other evidence of a power surge and nothing else is amiss with respect to our electronics. We cannot figure out what happened. So, what do you say? Gremlins, solar radiation or just some weird coincidence?

BTW - I heard on the news that the day before everything went there was a fairly large solar storm that produced some additional electromagnetic radiation.

Tin Foil Hat ON!!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> I have a strange story and wondered if any of you had any explanations.
> 
> We have 2 garage doors on two separate openers that are controlled by 4 remotes and a keyless entry system attached to the house. Last week, every one of the remotes and the keyless entry quit working for both openers. It would be understandable if one of the remotes batteries went dead or if one of the openers quit, but everything in two separate systems quit at exactly the same time. DH changed the batteries and re-programmed everything but with no success. DD thinks because there was a burst of solar radiation that some weird magnetic field messed up the signals. DH also checked with the garage door company and they said the main board inside the openers must be fried due to a power surge or something.
> 
> So today, DH goes and picks up a new "motherboard" for each opener. Before he even tries to put it in, he gathers all the remotes and accidentally hits a button and the garage door opens! All of the remotes work after 6 days of nothing. Even the keypad works and he hasn't fixed or changed anything. We have tried them all dozens and dozens of times. There is no other evidence of a power surge and nothing else is amiss with respect to our electronics. We cannot figure out what happened. So, what do you say? Gremlins, solar radiation or just some weird coincidence?
> 
> BTW - I heard on the news that the day before everything went there was a fairly large solar storm that produced some additional electromagnetic radiation.
> 
> Tin Foil Hat ON!!


 
They live in your walk in clothes closet. They are also responsible for your clothes getting smaller over night, they go by the name calories. Not of this world and require a small electrical charge to boost there productivity if you have over indulged at dinner, hence they hook into the remote and cell phone sucking the power. Now and again they take more charge than what they need and leave the remotes flat. There you are an explanation of why your clothes get smaller over night and why the remotes go flat. its the calories at work.


----------



## NickerMaker71

FP, you'd be a better mood if you ate the cookie....so eat the dang cookie!:wink:

Do you know I dislike? Tailgaters? Why does everyone tailgate? Where are,you going to go and how much faster will you get there on my bumper?:evil:


----------



## Roadyy

FP, I despise carpet other than runners in the hallway or bathroom mats. Especially when animals are involved. I think I love people who allow their emotions to control their decisions. Although they nay let it run a muck for simple things they will also be very passionate about life and some of the more wonderful aspects of life. That is beautiful to watch.

I would like to add an ole saying my dad used to tell my mom when she was walking to the kitchen from the living room.... I hate to see you go, but sure love watching you leave.


Ccg, normally I too like to use new material when creating something, but will gladly use whatever is laying around to get the job done to accomplish the goal now. The plywood was free from work and untreated so I'll either go back and coat the exterior since the roof has rolled shingle material on it or buy treated plywood later and build another one with an A frame roof so I can put in a light for winter heat.

Tj, my door will always be unlocked for you. No need to knock, just come on in. Good luck finding that old saddle as I see lots of them on CL for $50 and under here all the time. You may post a message on their for an old one that is unusable.

Tracey, I believe "I don't know" did it. They are always the guilty party. I have searched for a SSN for them to claim them on my taxes for years for all the stuff they have done around my house. Even tried to get an employee number on them so I could deduct their pay for the things they have broken here at work. 

The other excuse would be that it is the cousin of the refrigerator guy. You know the little fellow that lives in the frigde and turns the light out when you close the door then turns it on when you open it. Yep, it was his kin folk that did it or would it be that they were on vacation and weren't there to flip the switch on or off when you called them with the remote? anywho, you now know what the reason is behind the failure to work. The reason they started working again was because they came back from vacation. 


MN17, I always enjoy seeing pics of Jay as he seems to look happier and healthier in every picture update. 

I went out to feed the boys last night while the ladies of the house headed to Sam's for the $400 grocery shopping. was going to just feed them, check them over then head for the pressure washer, but was overcome with the urge to work with them. It was 7:30 when I finally walked away. lol 

Had just settled down on the couch and found the Heartland recordings on DVR when they returned with a car full of groceries...


Hope all is well with everyone today.


----------



## Celeste

I think we should all eat a cookie.


----------



## Roadyy

AS long as they are not Lay's cookies. "insert Lay's jingle here"


----------



## Koolio

Hey Roadyy - Heartland was filmed in my neck of the woods (a little south of us). Beautiful country around there in the summer and a great show. My family watches every Sunday evening. I notice however that it is never winter at Heartland...

I cut up some overripe bananas to out in my cereal this morning. I think they might have been a little fermented. :shock:

There is a wild Chinook blowing through here. We set record temperatures over night (+9C) with crazy winds (120 km/h). I wonder if my garage door is going to work this morning?...


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio said:


> Hey Roadyy - Heartland was filmed in my neck of the woods (a little south of us). Beautiful country around there in the summer and a great show. My family watches every Sunday evening. I notice however that it is never winter at Heartland...
> 
> I cut up some overripe bananas to out in my cereal this morning. I think they might have been a little fermented. :shock:
> 
> There is a wild Chinook blowing through here. We set record temperatures over night (+9C) with crazy winds (120 km/h). I wonder if my garage door is going to work this morning?...


You don't remember the episode where they went to save the horses trapped by the avalanche? They had to dig a corridor through the snow bank and all the town people came out to help at the end?

Also when Ty and Amy went to feed the wild horses and Ty got the fever so they had to stay in that cabin and called Jack on the home base station(cb) radio?

Don't forget the episode where Sugar Foot led the Clydesdales for Amy and Ty to teach them how to pull the sled for Lisa in the parade..


Yep,, I watch it.:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy- You are right!! I forgot about those!! The episode where they dug the horses to safety was actually based on a true story. A lawyer from Edmonton had some pack horses out hunting in the mountains near McBride, BC and left them when a winter storm hit. The horses were discovered literally trapped and snowed in by locals who rallied a bunch of people to feed them and eventually get them out. The incident made national news as people flew in from across the country to help out the horses. There is a book and a TV movie on the case. An interesting read / watch. Search up "the horses of McBride" for the story. It's sad and heartwarming all at the same time.


----------



## Roadyy

That is great to see they make episodes based on true stories.... I have a lot of people who say they don't like it for some of the unrealistic horse things, but I think it is so much better for family viewing than these reality shows. It is full of family value and love for others. There is entirely too little of that on the picture box these days.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have a dentist trip for DH this morning-to our "emergency extraction" dentist. Hope there's enough there for him to pull it, otherwise we will have to see an oral surgeon & that sounds expensive-Ouch!

It's really weird that one can hit a certain age , then things really start to fall apart! Keep moving, stay active & eat those fruits &veggies-"they" say it's never too late to improve-hope they're right!

TJ-I see some old saddles really cheap on ebay, also, & there is one search that can be done that lists the auctions closest to you, which may allow for local pick-up or less shipping charges. CL is a good idea also, you could state you want it for "decorative" purposes only. 

I don't get much say on the TV programs, but if there is a program w/something that has wheels or some kind of racing (with a motor)-well-DH will have it tuned in. There is another TV (much smaller) that I can go watch, but it's seldom worth the effort as I can barely see it from the bed. I'm so used to the big, bright screen.

I have to get pictures of animals, etc on my camera to show the folks back in CA. I hope that I can then figure out the picture/computer thing, & hopefully how to attach them to an email & even a post! That is one of my goals for this year. Once I learn that I might go nuts w/the pictures-so don't say you weren't warned.

Stan- love that little story-had to even pass it on to DH. How hot is it there?

FP-Your post tickled me, too. What a visual. I'm struggling to lose weight also, but those cookies are hard to resist, can't say I'm good at that. DH eats a lot of cookies, etc, so I will buy ones he likes that aren't my favorite. The last few nights, I haven't been to hungry, so I make his dinner & something quick & easy & ( low-cal) for me. At least, I seemed to have stopped gaining.

NM-Yes, I think our horses do miss us, & not just those stabled at home. My horses seem to be quite jealous if the other one gets attention, etc. They really come to attention when they see a halter in my hands.

Rick-For the floor of the water trailer-DH used 3/4" plywood & then painted it w/balck deckpaint-he also painted all the frame work after sanding it, made the wheel well arches out of a bit thinner plywood & did the fender covers w/glossy spray paint. It really came out nice. And on the front end he mounted a silver toolbox & keeps the water pump in there, so it's no longer in our way in the little shed. Making progress on clearing that out so we can eventually get a freezer in there after super insulating it-LOL!

OOPs! Feeding time at the zoo again-must run!

Koolio-that is a weird happening, hope that is not going to be a re-curring problem.


----------



## Hunter65

Ok I'll take one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up here, you guys are beezee....I don't like cookies much, but if it's soft & chocolate, I'm on it. (No, don't have a cheezy-butt, but it sure could use some firming, lol! I am slender, but age has done the butt-tummy thing nontheless..ick. Exercise...ick...)

Nicker, I keep thinking of Tommy's head a couple of weeks ago stuck on his gate to his pen (while everyone else was out to play in pasture), him wanting to just go to his "room" & pine for his person, who hadn't been out to see him for 2 wks. The last pic you posted of Jay peekin' in from the storage room: he looks wistful. He must've really loved the time you got to spend w/him. It's amazing how emotional the horses get, some just shrug things off & go on ahead, others take things to heart it seems. (BTW girlfriend, am going to use your deviled egg recipe for the PI brunch this coming Tuesday, because it's simple & I think I can handle it! I just recalled tonite you said you keep the eggs in the 'fridge for 2 wks before boiling...ooops, won't be getting the eggs till tomorrow night, but hope it'll be ok. My main fear is getting the boiling correct, so don't get underdone eggs, lol..)

I've heard about HeartLand. I'll put it on my wish-list on Amazon. It sounds really good!

CCGirl & Rick: I thought about CL for finding an ol' crummy saddle. Think I'll go there & see what happens, & if can find something incredibly cheap in my area.

Rick: I loved your comment to FP84 re "emotions controlling decisions". Sure hope that IS nice to watch, as I'm one of those folks also...it's also where I "get in trouble", & try to achieve balance in a left-brained predator world, & why I keep on keepin' on w/this Horse Thing, despite all odds. Oh, if I suddenly won the lottery, I'd be down to visit in a heartbeat, walk right in & say "Hey you'all!" I would love, truly, to meet you & your family..& your horses.

I gotta go pay bills, payday was yesterday. Got a bit sunny here today & close to 50*, & the wind unchilled. (Yesterday was gloomy & cold & so was I, but got over it).

As always, thanks for listening.


----------



## Hunter65

I put my eggs in cold water bring to boil and boil for 10 or 11 mins they always come put perfect. My daughter the chef even commented on them once. Finally got down to see Scotty. Beautiful evening. Ashley rode him today so we are hanging a hand grazing. Tomorrow we ride! Have missed my boy. Found out he has some excellent lineage. Came from good blood. I already knew he was awesome though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

Well.... I still wanted to throat punch new chick today but I chose not to. She is just plain... ugh. I can't even explain it. I work in a law enforcement facility so I'm glad you guys talked me out of it. Even with the hurricane I had planned to cause by spinning my cottage cheese but around in circles after the punch. I even though if I threw myself down on the ground I could blacken my eye and blame her but... nah... I'll just suck it up, say a prayer to help me control the ******* within and behave...

The cookie smells awesome. I can picture it to. I think if I bite down hard enough in the air that I might even be able to taste it.

I have never seen the heartland shows or the McBride daughters or whatever it's called. I'd like to see both. I was watching John Wayne yesterday, I don't know what it was called, it's about 4 brothers that come home to take care of things when their mother dies and to find out who killed their father. I have decided that only Jimmy Stewart has a sexier voice then the Duke. Sigh...

I actually had to dig my horses out of the snow one year....

You know, this site still only allows me to load one picture per post and sometimes only one per session... Shouldn't I have a super power that allows me special picture posting privileges?


----------



## Hunter65

Oh FP you crack me up. I am picturing cottage cheese butt swirling around. I guess all I have to do is go twirl in front of my mirror to see it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Checkin' back in after bill pay...

Thank you Hunter, for the boiling eggs tip. I wrote it down. Glad you got to see your Scotty, & hope you get a good ride tomorrow..he sounds lovely! So fun that you were able to find out the bloodlines, he's way good-lookin'.

FP84, I can relate ('tho not law enforcement, it gets close a bit) to the employee thing. There's one I'd cheerfully....well, can't juggler him, but wish he'd just go away. I have to work w/this a...hole tomorrow for 4 hrs. I promised the assistant chief that I wouldn't shoot him (not that I WOULD, but sure would like to back him up on a wall & say "stop being so FREAKIN' stupid!!) l..o..l. Whatever. I'll just do my job, hope he does his, & stays away from me.

I can only do one pic per post, but that's my comp I think,so when I have pics I do multiple posts.


----------



## tjtalon

FP84: your attached pic didn't even show up on my thing..might be my comp, but can see everyone else's.


----------



## Hunter65

I just made hard boiled eggs and I think they went a little longer than usual but still turned out great. Thanks TJ I love my boy. I still miss hunter now and then but Scotty is just so friendly and smart. Just seeing him brings a smile to my face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

farmpony84 said:


> Well.... I still wanted to throat punch new chick today but I chose not to. She is just plain... ugh. I can't even explain it. I work in a law enforcement facility so I'm glad you guys talked me out of it. Even with the hurricane I had planned to cause by spinning my cottage cheese but around in circles after the punch. I even though if I threw myself down on the ground I could blacken my eye and blame her but... nah... I'll just suck it up, say a prayer to help me control the ******* within and behave...
> 
> The cookie smells awesome. I can picture it to. I think if I bite down hard enough in the air that I might even be able to taste it.
> 
> I have never seen the heartland shows or the McBride daughters or whatever it's called. I'd like to see both. I was watching John Wayne yesterday, I don't know what it was called, it's about 4 brothers that come home to take care of things when their mother dies and to find out who killed their father. I have decided that only Jimmy Stewart has a sexier voice then the Duke. Sigh...
> 
> I actually had to dig my horses out of the snow one year....
> 
> You know, this site still only allows me to load one picture per post and sometimes only one per session... Shouldn't I have a super power that allows me special picture posting privileges?


Its funny your picture doesn't showup on my computer but it does on my phone. That's a wee bit o snow you have there. Glad I didn't post a pict of us meandering through the grass. It might have sent you in serach of a large cookie!


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio said:


> Roadyy- You are right!! I forgot about those!! The episode where they dug the horses to safety was actually based on a true story. A lawyer from Edmonton had some pack horses out hunting in the mountains near McBride, BC and left them when a winter storm hit. The horses were discovered literally trapped and snowed in by locals who rallied a bunch of people to feed them and eventually get them out. The incident made national news as people flew in from across the country to help out the horses. There is a book and a TV movie on the case. An interesting read / watch. Search up "the horses of McBride" for the story. It's sad and heartwarming all at the same time.


While I have yet to watch Heartland I do remember that story of rescuing the horses. Was quite amazing. It is truly heartwarming to see when people come together like that.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all, hanging out with my grouchy knee and aching foot. I'm getting pretty tired of it. I meet with the surgeon next Tuesday, can't wait!

Here's another egg boiling tip. If you add some white vinegar to the water, the eggs will be easier to peel. This is especially true if your eggs are fresh. With 8 laying hens in the back yard, I boil my fair share of eggs!

I have been doing a little research on Equine Assisted Therapy (EAP). I would love to run camps for "at risk" kids. I am a Licenced Professional Counselor, so it's right up my alley. We all know the healing magic of horse breath and a kind understanding eye. Has anyone seen EAP in action? I volunteer at a therapy riding stable. Most of those clients are physically disabled. What a dream for me to bring my career and love of horses together. Good things can come from winter dreaming!


----------



## Hunter65

Happy Place said:


> Hi all, hanging out with my grouchy knee and aching foot. I'm getting pretty tired of it. I meet with the surgeon next Tuesday, can't wait!
> 
> Here's another egg boiling tip. If you add some white vinegar to the water, the eggs will be easier to peel. This is especially true if your eggs are fresh. With 8 laying hens in the back yard, I boil my fair share of eggs!
> 
> I have been doing a little research on Equine Assisted Therapy (EAP). I would love to run camps for "at risk" kids. I am a Licenced Professional Counselor, so it's right up my alley. We all know the healing magic of horse breath and a kind understanding eye. Has anyone seen EAP in action? I volunteer at a therapy riding stable. Most of those clients are physically disabled. What a dream for me to bring my career and love of horses together. Good things can come from winter dreaming!


What a wonderful thing! I hope you see your dreams come true. I would LOVE to do something like that.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's have some little cookies


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Let's have some little cookies
> View attachment 354017


For all of you thinking about having cookies. The calories will be working in your clothes closet tonight. Taking them in a little tighter around the bum, and belly,

SWMBO is riding one of her friends horses to night and over the coming weekend. With a little luck she will get motivated to get another horse and life might improve some what. I won't let her ride Bugs, he's my boy and in for a workout at the end of this month Its a long weekend.

4.30 Friday morning I head off to pick up my son and hunting we go. Wont be back until Monday.

CG the temp has dropped quite a bit today and threatening rain. 80 deg F and 26deg C


----------



## Roadyy

Sons of Katie Elder is the John Wayne movie you mentioned, FP. I am also a freak when it comes to old westerns.

With that said, who wants to name off their favorite Spaghetti Western shows?


I will start and say Django was at the top of my list of Spaghetti Westerns.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Sons of Katie Elder is the John Wayne movie you mentioned, FP. I am also a freak when it comes to old westerns.
> 
> With that said, who wants to name off their favorite Spaghetti Western shows?
> 
> 
> I will start and say Django was at the top of my list of Spaghetti Westerns.



I LOVED the Trinity series!


----------



## Roadyy

Can you name all of the movies in the Trinity series? There was a debate on this on another site and had to be proven what as true.


----------



## Hunter65

Hmmm This is a box set of the movies Terrence Hill and Bud Spencer made but not sure if they were all "Trinity" movies.

I think "They Call Me Trinity" and "Trinity is still my Name" were the only "Trinity Movies


----------



## Cacowgirl

We had the first apt of the day for DH to get the extraction done. He is such a bear when he doesn't feel good, but after a big bowl of soup, he is now snoring in front of the B-Jackson car auction. We watched Am Idol last night-they will have some very good singers this season. I'm going to clean/condition a very old pair of ****** I got on ebay awhile back-hope they turn out as nice as I think they will. Saw on the "out-of-pawn" list there is an English riding saddle available for $120, but I haven't seen it (yet). LOL.

Stan-Now that you have outdoor things planned-it's going to rain! Hope DW does want to get her own horse again, something that she can really have some fun with. The right horse can really improve one's life. Happy wife-Happy life!

Lots to do today, so wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Some people say there were three, some say four. 

A Man called Trinity 
They Call me Trinity
Trinity is still my Name 
Beans, more beans please


----------



## Hunter65

I can find nothing on A man Called Trinity or Beans, more beans please.

I did find a Trilogy box set

Trinity Movies - The Trilogy They Call Me Trinity | Trinity Is Still My Name | Man of the East Lo chiamavano Trinità | All the Way Trinity | El Magnifico DVD: Amazon.co.uk: Terence Hill, Bud Spencer, Steffen Zacharias, Dan Sturkie, Gisela Hahn, Elena

Here is some more info

A Man called Trinity - The Spaghetti Western Database


----------



## Roadyy

I may be confused about my info from all the other arguments on other sites. I think you are right from looking at that link. It's been so long since I have had this conversation I think I mixed up my facts. ;lol not the first time for that. hahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Boot Hill is the third movie in the series of Trinity movies. I knew there were more than 2, but had to research the other.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Boot Hill is the third movie in the series of Trinity movies. I knew there were more than 2, but had to research the other.



Was Boot Hill first?? The first of the Trinity movies was "They call me trinity" 1970

Boot hill was 1969. Oh wait just found this. Don't think I've seen Boot Hill


----------



## Roadyy

It was also known as Trinity Rides Again.


----------



## Eole

TJ (and Janice), about your last Horse Monday: nothing weird about what you are learning. Ground work, liberty games and Learning body language with horses is something so useful. It's all about communication. And remember, it's FUN! Any possibility to do the lesson BEFORE all the mucking? Because it's harder to focus when tired. 

Heartland: love that show. Almost never watch TV, but I enjoy that one. Although I find it too "girly" for Roadyy.

Stan, have a great week end!

After yoyo weather, we're on Planet Ice, everywhere. Hidden under a fine treacherous layer of snow, which guarantees you will do the split while carrying groceries...
Last night, DH moved the manure-full trailer with the ATV to dump it at the compost pile; it slid on ice and got stuck in the ditch. It took our faithful Fergie (1950 Ferguson) tractor to push behind while I pulled with the pick up in front to get the darn thing out. Then we relaxed with Fondue au Fromage (Cheese Fondue) and a nice white wine, so evening wasn't all lost.

Since I can't ride here (Ice, remember?), I found a coach with an indoor arena and school horses. She works in classical dressage, something new to me. Lesson on the lunge line, working on balance and seat only. And I thought I knew how to ride, my gosh that wasn't easy.

*For FP84*;


> Do you think if I throat punched the chick and then ran like crazy I'd get caught?


----------



## Eole

I can't see the picture I posted, can anyone see it?


----------



## Roadyy

Nope. I didn't see her op of the pic either.


----------



## Roadyy

So what you are saying is that Jack, Tim, Caleb, Ty, Scott and Peter aren't manly characters? Ok, I raised 4 daughters and had to endure all the chick flicks to spend time with them and it has effected my choices in movies. I won't add salt to my own wound by listing some of my other favorite shows/movies.


----------



## Eole

Let's try again, for FP84

"you think if I throat punched the chick and then ran like crazy I'd get caught? "










And Roadyy, I'm just kidding you... (but actually, my 10-14 nieces love that show)


----------



## Roadyy

I took it as poking fun and smiled when I read your post and while responding. lol


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> It was also known as Trinity Rides Again.



_*Boot Hill*_ (Italian: _La collina degli stivali_) is a 1969 Italian Spaghetti Western film starring Terence Hill and Bud Spencer. This film is the last one in a trilogy that started with _God Forgives... I Don't!_ (1967), followed by _Ace High_ (1968). The film was rereleased as _*Trinity Rides Again*_ in order to cash in on the success of _They Call Me Trinity_ and _Trinity Is Still My Name_, and is often mistakenly considered an official entry in the series.[1]


----------



## farmpony84

I don't know what is wrong with the forum. Ever since this company bought it we've had lots of technical problems...

I behaved really well today. I avoided "It". That's what I call her. I stayed at my desk and behaved and it was interesting to hear so many people complain. I'm glad I'm not the only one. You know that saying "You can't fix stupid".... I guess it's true and I'm not usually a meanie head like that but you can only push someone around for so long you know? Ugh!

I'm trying the picture again.









Oh, and my favorite series is Big Valley.... But Gunsmoke is right behind it. We saw a Jimmy Steward movie the other day, "Vindicator" about a cow. My son loved the movie. Now he wants a cow called Vindicator. I bought an entire extra package of crap channels just so I could get the westerns... I have a little dork in me....


----------



## Celeste

Rather than uploading pictures to the forum, you could put them on photobucket and then use the img code to post them here. It tends to work better.


----------



## Koolio

Has anyone seen the McLeod's Daughters series (filmed in Australia I think). Another great show with lots of horses. We used to watch it at dinner time every night when we lived in Saskatchewan. I think we covered about 3 or 4 seasons in less than a year as it's a weekly drama. I haven't seen it since we moved back to Alberta. I'll have to check to see if I can catch up online somewhere.

The garage door gremlins are still around. Some mornings it works, others it doesn't. Something must be emitting a frequency that jams up the signals but we can't figure out what. So strange...

We have been enjoying some milder temperatures all week. Unfortunately this means it is icy like a zambonied skating rink everywhere! Like Eole described, walking across parking lots is a hair raising experience.

Yesterday I learned it's not a good idea to back towards the barn when backing the truck out of he garage. The ground is sloped slightly toward the barn and it is glare ice. I was backing out and put my brakes on to stop and pull forward but the truck started sliding sideways right toward the barn. YIKES!!! Luckily I got stopped and put it into 4wd before anything terrible happened. I guess I'll just back straight out the driveway all the way to the road from now on.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Encore Westerns two channels all day long nothing but!

















My pics don't work either but I post em anyway.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's not forget Ballad of Cable Hogue


----------



## farmpony84

We have a message in to the tech department on the pictures.


----------



## Maryland Rider

FP84 westerns are not "dork"
Live it, breathe it, embrace it!
Watch all the westerns you can, pay close attention to all the horses the Indians ride.
The small paints are the good ones.


----------



## farmpony84

The girls at work are laughing at me because I want a John Wayne iphone case! ****


----------



## tjtalon

I remember some of those Trinity things, liked 'em. I like every spaghetti western that Clint Eastwood was in, whatever the titles were. And, what was the one where the "bandito" said "We don't need no stinkin' BADGES!" Loved that one.

Eole, that's way too much ice, glad you've found an indoor arena. And very good idea; I get to Janice's place just a bit before she goes out to feed. Will ask her if when she's done w/feeding & i still have muckin' to do, if we can intersperse a lesson, then I can go back to finish muckin'. Good idea. Maybe finishing my work after a lesson would be better than just getting exhausted into my car. I'd still be around the horses, & have time to think/absorb/work out the lesson. Very good idea, thank you. I'll discuss it w/Janice this coming Monday. (oh, I didn't see the picture, btw..)


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, if it wasn't for Celeste's info on photobucket when I first got on here, I'd still be lost on posting pics! Love that thing.


----------



## tjtalon

When I watch westerns I need to have a snack of bacon & biscuits to watch 'em by, especially the first part of "Lonesome Dove". Don't know why, is what it is.


----------



## tjtalon

HappyPlace, thanks; I'll add vinegar to the water!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning! Have several pages to read, but wanted say happy Friday!!

I was asleep by 8:30 last night....:shock:so very wiped out. Long long days.

I will catch up and see ya guys this weekend.

It's Friday......who's up for donuts???? :happydance::happydance::happydance: ME, ME, ME!!! I absolutely LOVE donuts!!!!

Talk soon!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter, I was actually coming in to post up that I was guilty of regurgitating bad info and went home to research what I thought to be true. Found the same thing you did and now know better so I don't make that mistake again. Glad I had this conversation to correct myself.


IT, the pictures are working this morning. I haven't posted pictures in a day or three, but they worked fine for me to post several as long as each were below the size limit.

Tj, that sounds like very good advice from Celeste on riding before you get exhausted so your mind can stay focused longer. Just pay attention while doing the poop afterwards so your mind doesn't wonder off and you end up dumping the poop in your trunk or in the tack room or something. lmbo

MN17, glad you got some sleep and are back to your cheerful self. It is great to see you like that again. 

I got back on the pressure washer last night and finished almost all of the side closet to the house. Ran out of gas right at the steps down into the pool and across from the entrance to the patio. Will have pics later as it was too dark for the pics to show up, that and the glare off the wet surface probably would have been a pain to film.

Hope yesterday was good and today is better.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok here are some pics of the cleaning done around the pool. The first is not the best view as this is the only one on my phone. The other before pics are on the tablet at home.

Before










After


----------



## NickerMaker71

Now Roaddy, I said I slept........but I am NOT rested. :wink: I am just dragging. The others here are too. It's mid-term, so LOTS of testing. Stressful for all of us. I prefer to teach my lessons.:? So....late here each night with something, leads me late to the barn and home. My day starts at 5:00 and ends at 8:00 non-stop........I am ready to crash and burn. I m a person who needs rest.:-|

Hoping this weekend lends itself to that.

Off I go.......more correcting. :-x

Any yes......we had a faculty breakfast this morning......and I had the donuts!:wink:


----------



## katiemule

By its length, this looks like a very active thread! I just found the forum and am excited to chat with more "mature" horse peeps! My sons don't "get" my horseyness at all - they like the horses okay but horses are either a passion, or they aren't. LOL!

I will be 59 very soon and learned to ride maybe 5 or 6 years ago. Once I was single and the kids out of the house, one day it dawned on me that I could pursue learning about horses - something I had loved from afar all my life. Being a city girl with a country heart, I had never had the time or access to horses but I set about changing that. I went to a stable in AL (where I was living at the time) and took riding lessons and, as these things go, also met and bought my first horse - a quarter horse who knows more of the parelli stuff than I ever will - and uses it against me! LOL! She's something else, but has been my very best teacher. The Parelli stuff kinda bores both of us now so we mainly use it to "tune up" and connect when necessary. From there, because my 10 year old niece was taking lessons with me, I felt she needed a horse as well, so I contacted a friend of mine who does rescue, and found Magic, our adorable half Arabian/half Quarter horse who was headed off to the slaughter house when she was rescued. She is now 22 years old and the only way she shows her age is some gray on her muzzle. I was fortunate to move to a 30 acre farm and while there, I had the opportunity to purchase a team of TN walkers who drive and ride. Not fancy driving, but they can pull a wagon like nobody's business and are calm and well behaved when doing so. With their experience, and some experienced friends, I began my driving career!

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I had to move away from the farm and for the last 2 years I have lived in Aiken, SC (two of my sons live there) and now find myself in Houston TX. (my other son lives here). The horses have taken to the moves well and I think that's because they move as a small herd so it doesn't stress them very much. Together with my sheltie dog, thats our herd! 

I am currently looking for affordable boarding in the Houston area (who knew that in TX it would be hard to find that???) but my horses are currently north of there in a gorgeous pasture where they are quite happy. I'm not as happy, since they are about an hour and a half away so I don't see them as much as I'd like. But working on making that change asap. 

That's us in a nutshell. Okay, maybe a long nutshell! LOL!


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like a very interesting life. My mother was also moving around a lot over the last few years, but is now settling back down in her own place again. She is very excited to get her own space again and said she finished cleaning up the place Wednesday afternoon and just sat down to enjoy the nothing. Said it was just so peaceful after the last few family members she stayed with having very loud and busy homes.


Good luck on your search for boarding close to you.


----------



## katiemule

tysm! It has been interesting, to say the least. I'm a nurse, so the moves haven't been too hard, and I usually take travel assignments so I have my own place, so that helps.

I looked at your horses - very nice! Of course, I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics of mine - may have to wait until my son is back. LOL! They hate it when I call cause they know it's gonna be some technical question about the computer.

Next up for us is a road trip. I have a new friend at work who is as anxious as I am to take a week (or longer) horse trip. Trying to decide whether to pack or pack/wagon it. Working on that so we can head out as soon as it's a bit warmer.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Hunter65

Welcome Katiemule, you will love it here. This is a great bunch of people!


----------



## Hunter65

I LOVE the pressure washer. I always pressure wash everything in sight lol.


----------



## tjtalon

Lol, Rick! Good thing my car is parked on the other end of Janice's property from the manure pile! However, the tack shed is inbetween....I'll have to be careful not to make a wrong turn....


----------



## Critter sitter

Maryland Rider said:


> Let's not forget Ballad of Cable Hogue
> View attachment 354681


lonesome dove!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> lonesome dove!!!


Darlin, that is not a Spaghetti Western, albeit a great western. I like the new avatar.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok...gotta ask....maybe cause I'm from the east....what in the world is a spaghetti western?


----------



## NickerMaker71

It's the weekend....right? :wink: we are going to ride...right? :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Not riding, but I do get to take care of my favorite girls. Here's my sweetheart Rosie. Clearly she is over this winter thing!


----------



## farmpony84

Omigosh! I can post more than one picture at a time! Nannynannybooboo!


----------



## greentree

Welcome Katiemule!! What side of Houston do you live on? You should check out the Texas thread, if you haven't already. 

Nancy


----------



## tjtalon

Apologies, katiemule, meant to "welcome" post before last...but doing it now; welcome!

Nicker, I believe it's "spaghetti western" because the films were done on location in Italy; cheaper than in the U.S., but in similar "western" landscape. So, low-budget. Oh, nice pick of Jay, is that look "Are you just glad to see me or this that a cookie in yr pocket?" lol..sorry, couldn't help that. More like "we're gonna ride, right? Huh? Right? Mom??!!"

I love "Lonesome Dove". Have to pull it out & watch at least once a year (no, not spaghetti, just one of the best westerns ever made!...btw, "Return To Lonesome Dove" is awful, they shouldn't have even tried).

HappyPlace, that Rosie is CUTE! And, she does look like "ok, over it...is it summer yet?"

Hope all are having a good weekend (& Nicker gets more than a nap & Rick hasn't upended himself in midst of a project & Stan is having good deer-stalking & son time).

One more work day-nite for me, then a busy Sunday. I will definitely talk w/Janice about a lesson mid-muck instead of after. Hope I get one Monday. last Monday Janice mentioned Addie as my next mount (Flicka still way too quick for me, & Bailey is for when I get to the lope). Addie is gaited, so that will be different; I might just like it (or, thinkin' my funky back will!). Do hope everyone gets up on their horses (me too me too me too.......).

Later gators!


----------



## tjtalon

(Ladona, you doin' ok?)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, you hit the nail on the head!!!! I was taunting JayJay with the box of cookies in that photo!!! Hahaha

Not much going on much here horsey wise. Roaddy, you mentioned Jay looking good. He seemed more relaxed and happier, but he is dropping a bit of weigh ( which he did need to ) and his coat isn't as nice, this winter has been hard on him. Watching Rainn flourish on Triple Crown Senior feed, I think I'm going to switch Jay over to TC Complete. It's to help when there is bad/zero pasture like Ours. The hay and sweet feed just isn't enough.

I'm not sure why, but I feel like I finally have my teaching mojo back!:happydance::happydance: I've been busy with 'what will I do next' ideas. The second book deal kinda fell through. So we need to make a decision of revamping or ditching. Since the news I have pondered getting my doctorate, pursuing something in relation to teaching and horses. ( happyPlace....we need to talk!!! I have been researching EAT and Equine Leadership course). I even met with my super and said.....give me ideas of what I can do next!!:lol: I drive my DH nuts!!

I really want to do more with horses. I lost 20 years with them. Actually after graduation I had planned on getting my equestrian cert....then I had my accident....so that fell into the toilet. So, maybe now I have a second chance. Just not sure the direction. What I DO know....whatever project I consider, I do not want it to take time away from my troops....a doctoral program could be three or more years.....that's a LOT of time. I just spent two years writing that book....it's time for horses...I'm not getting any younger!!:wink:

My coauthor just emailed me....he has an idea for me....he is a brilliant man....I can't wait to see what it is...I think!:wink::lol:

Weather here is yuck. In fact last night it started to snow HARD. Within 5 minutes my car had an inch of snow on it. When I left the barn, it was a complete white out! Freaky.  The closer to home, the better, but someone went in the ditch.

Hoping to get a ride in tomorrow...if the snow goes. It's to be cold, but sunny. Next week...single digits again! :evil:

OK, gotta write some plans. Have a great day all!

Stan....hoping you get a BIG one....and a even BIGGER story to tell!:wink:

Ladona, come back to us girl! You need us right now.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome katiemule! Just read your little bio there. Very interesting!

Hope you enjoy it here...we aren't always so mature...but sure do like to laugh!

Have fun!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, Tj was pretty close to the description. They were dubbed "Spaghetti Westerns because they were directed by Italian directors and shot, mostly, in Spain. Italian=Spaghetti. Most of them didn't have the usual good guy/ bad guy theme like American westerns and became a huge hit in the US as well as the 20-30 yr old working class in Italy. 



Yesterday after work we went to meet the owner and teacher at Beanblossom lesson barn less than 2 miles from the house. Looked over their property, which is only 2 acres more than mine, and met the horses. It is family owned and operated so that was nice as they don't board unless really good friends as it is more of a long shelter with corrals. They have an arena, round pen and oblstacles as well as access to 2500 acres of local paper company property. When I explained how close I was, they extended the invitation to come ride it whenever I want with my horses. There is a road beside them that I can pull up to and unload the horses right at the entrance to the property.


There will be a lot of riding this year!!!!!! Wooohoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome to km-you've done a lot in a short time. Hope you can find a good boarding place!

NM-the time will pass, it is up to you if you think further studies are worth the effort. Since I'm on the other side of retirement, my sentiment is -the more you make now, the more you'll have later, but the trade-off of balance w/family life & what you want to do is the other side of that equasion. But, I'm a little tired this morning-went into town 3 days in a row this week-& there's W/E things going on today that I would like to be at, but our weather is nice, & I'd like to be around the horses some. 

Rick-I do hope you hear that you can keep your horses there, as it's so much more convenient to have them at home. 

CS-wishing you well, hope things are going better.

TJ-It's fun to look forward to riding different horses-the one that's gaited-do you know the breed? I had a long background of riding "regular" horses, but once I found the gaited ones-I try to always have at least one-they are just so smooth! Can't wait to hear what you think of it, but it is also different when going out on a trail, as opposed to riding in a ring. When they see all that space in front of them & can really settle into a gait-oh, man!

The dogs are really barking at coyotes this morning-I have to keep shushing them. But I do want DH to get up & start the fire,so a little barking they can get away with-LOL.

Wishing you all a great W/E & I know it will be too short for all we want to do.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-that barn sounds really nice! What a sweet deal & so close to home. Have you started on the trailer project yet?


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, I think what I am hearing you say is that more education is a good thing? Is that correct?

If so, I agree, but $40,000 for an education which will not really increase my pay much is a huge draw back. Meaning, if I got my EdD, it would cost me nearly $40,000 in tuition and if I stayed where I am at...which I am happy, just want to 'add' to what I am doing, I would only increase my pay by $100 a YEAR! so....the $$$$ is a huge issue. Also, if I left to teach at a university, at least around here....my pay wouldn't increase much either. I make now what they do. 

IN addition, spending another three years behind a computer and my nose in books....not sure that is what I want to do now that I have the horses. That is what occurred while writing the book. My nights and weekends were filled with time behind the computer, and many sleepless nights when I had writers block. I didn't have the horses then...so I didn't care if I was 'working'. Ya know what I mean? 

So, I don't know, I am in a bit of a limbo...but I guess a good place to be....as I really don't have to have a 'project', but I really like to have something to work on besides lesson plans! LOL

I am putting my resume in for an adjunct position at the local college. Just putting out my feelers for this and that....and we will see what happens. 

I totally love my job. Yesterday was a day that reminded me of WHY I love it so. Many ,many light bulb moments occurred with my kiddos. A teacher's dream. The is a HUGE thing in 3rd grade. They grow by leaps and bounds academically. It's pretty cool. Sometimes I think I can actually hear their brain cells sprouting more connections.  AND....when I teach really
well....I get a lot of hugs and "You're the BEST teacher EVER!" Makes me feel like a million bucks. Not sure if I would want to give that up.

Anyway, love to hear different peoples thoughts....family, coworkers and admin, all have different perspectives for me. Makes me think, and is interesting....sometimes people know me better than I know myself! :wink:

The one thing I would LOVE to do more is travel with my coauthor and teach teachers better teaching strategies. I get to do it a couple time s a year now....hoping that will grow in the future.

Talked to the local feed store. They don't carry the TC Complete, but will order it for me, and will keep a bag in stock for me. YEA!!

OK, I gotta get busy here......talk soon.


----------



## Celeste

$40,000 would buy a lot of cool horse stuff. I am a huge believer in education, but after a point, you have to look at your investment and the time involved. I teach at a small college. If I moved over to high-school, I would actually make more money for less hours/days of work. I don't like high-school kids because they are all insane. If I could easily get certified to teach elementary science, I would give it serious consideration. It sounds like you have it pretty good where you are.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, Celeste, I do. 

And, you are RIGHT!! 40 grand would buy some cool horse stuff....or a nice truck to haul my horses around! hahaha

P.S. IN our state you can get a quicky cert. for science. My colleague loves 6th grade science. He was an engineer major first. He's great at what he does.  He even created an after school science club!


----------



## Celeste

I might look into the "quickie" idea at some point. I am going to stay where I am at least another year. It would be nice to have summers off for travel.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome katiemule! Good luck finding a great boarding facility.

NickerMaker - I am in a similar place with you, wondering what to do next... I have also looked into doing a PhD and like you, it becomes a financial concern. My girlfriend is doing her PhD right now and teaching HS Biology only half days and she is finding while she loves it, it is all she can do to keep her head above water. So it isn't just the $40,000, but also the time investment. Not like a Masters degree where you can manage working full time and working hard evenings and weekends. I have decided if I go back to school, it will be to learn something other than in public education. Maybe counselling, Audiology or something totally different. I would be better off financially to spend 1-2 years and take welding or respiratory therapy at the local Tech Institute than do a PhD.

I think I have also found my teaching Mojo! All students in our grade 12 core subjects write provincial exams worth 50% of their grade. This weekend I am teaching a diploma prep course to review the Bio course and help get kids ready for their exams. Last night was my first night and it went great. My background is mostly high school so I know the course well and love teaching these kids. It felt so good to finally be back in my element again.

My placement this year is in a grade 7-9 school, and I am very unhappy there. The kids make me insane as I don't "get" young adolescents at all, and I find my job is more babysitting and policing, than teaching. The course content is shallow and boring for me. The opportunity to teach the prep class has been a very positive experience and confirms that my element is in teaching high school sciences. I love those kids! I have asked for a transfer to high school for next year, so hopefully that will happen. For now, I will continue picking up this extra work with the older kids and keep plugging to make it to June with the younger ones.

We solved our garage door mystery! It seems another radio frequency from somewhere is jamming our remote frequencies. The neighbour is having the same problem. Hubby bought new remotes ona different frequency and everything works perfect!

Teaching the prep course again today, but off tomorrow, so hopefully some pony time then. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Roadyy

I have not started replacing the tack and dressing room floor in the horse trailer yet. 

MN17, I would look at the return on investment as a financial responsibility.
Will the classwork take away time with Scott and the building of the relationship you have started since his surgery? Has it already started going back to the way it was before? Don't let that happen!

How much gain in income that $40,000 will bring? 
How many years at of that extra income will it take to recover that $40,000 spent? Will you need to further your education about the time you break even on that $40,000? 
Is it something you see yourself able to do while leaving time to enjoy the horses both during the class and working as well as after graduation and into the new career? 
Are you willing to give up the horses if you see that the new career is more time demanding than previously thought?

These are questions that popped in my head at my age. Now mind you, I still have a young child in the house, am the main bread winner and love my family time too much to look into a new career.


Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Celeste

I thinking handling high school kids is a lot like riding horses. You can't just do it if you don't know how. And I don't know how.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. I am still here.

Thursday night was the viewing and yesterday was the funeral and two different receptions. It was a long day and many tears were shed, but I managed to laugh at times as well and i guess that is what life is all about isn't it?

Today, i am driving to Richmond for a CPRI meeting. For those that remember, CPRI is the paranormal research group i belong to. It will be a nice diversion.

Tonight, I am on for barn chores. No mucking, just feeding, watering, and bringing in the barn horses. Hubby is going to help!

Nicker, I also thought about my doctorate, but figured out how much it was going to cost me and the increase in salary it would bring did not justify the expense. Plus, I have 23 years in and only plan on doing my 30 to get full retirement. In addition, i am still paying off my 2nd masters! Nothing like putting grad school on your credit card. :shock:

Have a great day everyone and thank you again so much for all of your support and kind words over the last few weeks, heck, the last year actually!


----------



## farmpony84

Oh...My...Gosh... 

Someone please help me. I think I need re-enforcements. Husband went to get hay and before he left he told son that he'd lost his x-box privileges fro the day (attitude). The minute he walked out the door x-box live pops on the TV. I'm like seriously? and then I get this I thought you were on my side routine and now nobody loves me and I'm moving to China.....

WAIL! I need a chocolate bar!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Have Chocolate Will Travel


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, all good questions....and I can answer a couple.

Will the education take time from my new found relationship with DH? A resounding YES! Well, going from what time it took to write the book....yes!

Is our relationship going back to the way it was? It could VERY easily....and I am trying on my side to not do that. Actually b/c Im a 'bit' driven....I REALLY have to work hard at stopping and giving him the attention he deserves and got from me while sick. I am very conscience of that.

Would the going back to school take time away from the horses? YES! And my gut says....I'm turning 43 soon, and yes that is still young....I feel I lost out on several years of my life while recouping from my own surgeries as well as the two years writing the book. (don't get me wrong, I loved writing, and will do it again, if possible, but it is time consuming). That being said....I feel like I am not getting any younger, and want to enjoy the horses to the fullest extent.....and going back to school is pretty much off my plate.....that is why if I decide on a 'project' I think ultimately I would like it to involve horses.

I brought back to my plate b/c my super told me to really consider it...she thought it would be 'good' for me.:?:wink:

I hope I am making sense....I know I am all over the place....and hence trying to 'find my way' so to speak.

Maybe if spring would come quick, I would say heck with all the ideas and RIDE!! Hahaha, not likely....I like to dabble in creativity.:lol::lol: I think I am insane! :rofl:

Interesting you others have been or are in my shoes. Makes me feel better. As far as student ages....I will stop at 5th. LOVED them......couldn't stand 6th. Takes a special person. Learning to love 3rd....:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, one more thing....as I am sure I am driving you guys crazy....as I drive myself crazy....hence why I have been exhausted. I can't sleep,and my brain is continueally going, going, going....I have the personality that MUST find the solution/answer NOW! Good for teaching, not good for rest.

But....as I was cleaning up for the day (do my best thinking in the bathroom)....bottom line is this....I LOVE to learn, but on my own terms. 

That's what occurred when I started researching the brain and learning...I found it, researched it, and took off with it...on my own time and terms. I was happy, happy, happy!  

Been there, done that....need to move on.....

Now I think I am searching for something new to learn. I think I have it too....I want to go more in depth with horses. I lost 20 years there. I left the horse world in the early 90s. I believe the 90s was when Buck Brannaman and the Parelli thing boomed? Let me know fi I am correct.

Anyway.....I really know nothing about that. And horse behavior is very intriquing to me. Actually, even tho I had horses as a kid, I am finding there are TONS I still need to learn over-all about horses.

So....let's start my research! Anyone have good books for me to read about horse behavior? I do have _How to Think Like a HOrse _by Lynn Cherry. Read it cover to cover. Loved it. Things like that! I also considered reading _Horses Never Lie_.

Thanks for bearing with me, listening and helping me sort things out!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

From my view, I think you would be happy with the learning and the work, but would be happier keeping your time with the horses and Scott in tact. I vote to dabble in extra curricular projects like Tracey, but don't start a process that will take several years and consistent time away from the renewed love and relaxation the horses are bringing.


I too have been guilty of not staying focused on allowing time with DW and have been putting post it notes up every where I frequent around the house reminding me to save time for us. I have them in my shop, the horse shed and the carport. She thinks its my way of defeating Somtimers disease. lmbo I tell her atleast I'm fighting it in our favor instead of all else,,,,,brownie points, BABY!!!


----------



## Celeste

It is easy to get into workaholic mode and neglect your family. I have had that tendency on and off myself. Nobody every regrets not spending more time at work in their last days. Lots of people regret not spending time with their families.


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl: Addie is a Missouri Fox Trotter. Should be interesting....


----------



## Celeste

I had the opportunity to ride a fox trotter once and he was very fun to ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You are so very right Celeste. I don't want to have regrets. And with DHs close call, it makes you think. That's why I said, a Doctorate would be maybe another three years...I'll be 47...so makes me think.....this is the age I need to be having FUN!!:wink: not getting younger, if I'm lucky I still have half my life to go. The first half was a lot of doing what others wanted me to do. It ME time now!! Hahahaha

My friend is selling her Kentucky mountain horse. Anyone interested. When I was looking, before Jay, she was tentively thinking of selling, and I almost bought him...but then she changed her mind.

Oh well. I live my silly big guy. We are good for each other.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share this...absolutely LOVE it!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I always post pics of Jay. Here's one of Rainn. I'm sure you guys can't tell, but she's really filling out nicely on the TC senior. I used to be able to feel her ribs, now I can't! . I think her coat looks good too!!!. I also think she is a bit spunkier....:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, NM-if the "new" job after the new degree is only another $100-totally not worth it in my eyes. You have a family, the critters, other opportunities, & interests. You like the job you have now, , there might be another book at some point, so definitely if you want to study, make it horse-related if that is what is floating your boat right now. I like the books by Cherry-very nice style of writing. Right now I'm reading a book-"Happy Trails" & I have one also about training Donkeys & Mules. You might want to learn to trim your own horses feet-it really isn't hard-I learned when I was in my 40's. Have you ever tried any dressage? It's really fun to incorporate some of the movements out on the trail. Just food for thought.

I went to town again-a book sale at a library in a near-by town, got hay, then went to an estate auction where some of my neighbors were-got some great deals, but I'm really tired. I will unpack the truck tomorrow.

Night all.


----------



## Koolio

Here are some of the books I have read on understanding horses:

Horses don't lie - Chris Irwin (I took a clinic with Chris. Very interesting....)
Dancing with your dark horse - Chris Irwin
The man who listens to horses - Monty Roberts
Shy boy - Monty Roberts
Horse sense for people -Monty Roberts
Lyons on Horses - John Lyons
The Tao of Equus -Linda Kohanov
The faraway horses - Buck Branneman

I haven't read, but would like to read:
Linda Tellington Jones 
The way of the horse journal - Kim McElroy
The soul of the horse - Joe Camp


----------



## Koolio

I had a great day teaching the Biology exam prep course again today. The kids were good and I enjoy teaching the topics. Again, I feel that this is what I am meant to be doing!! I am good at it and I love it!! The students commented they learned a LOT and really liked my teaching style. It felt so good to feel energized and accomplished at the end of the day instead of beaten down and frustrated. 

Sadly, this is only a short term extra-curricular project. Monday I will continue to plough through my grades 7-9 classes where I spend more time babysitting and policing than teaching. On the bright side, we only have 5 more months until June. I desperately need to be reassigned. Teaching the course only confirms even more that I am in the wrong environment which is heartbreaking when I know I could do so much more in a different setting.


----------



## Happy Place

It's funny how many of us are in edcuation. I was thinking of getting a second masters or possibly a ph.d. I'm in a funny position of doing Asst. Principal work without having Admin Certs. They don't pay me enough for what I do now. I don't see that getting certified will push them to offically call me an AP and pay me more.

I think I just want to play with horses. I met the owner of one of the horses I have been feeding at the barn. She was very nice and I got some background on this little paint of hers. He is very cute and only 6 yrs. old. Too much horse for her. She is thinking of getting rid of him. He's sorta bratty but I think it's because he has had too much time without being in training. He needs miles put on him and work with ground manners just a bit. Too much of a project for me but he is SOOO cute!

Question for those of you who ride outdoors in the snow. Are your horses barefoot or with shoes and snowball pads? I am scared to death that my barefoot horse will slip and down we will go!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - my horses are barefoot all the time so when we ride in winter, I have little worries of snow balling up in shoes. Sometimes I notice some snow pack in the horses feet when I bring them into the barn and then I just pick out the snow. Outside, they don't seem to pack to the point of discomfort or where they are not distributing their weight properly across the foot. They have no problems navigating the pastures in the snow, so as long as I make sure I clean their feet before and after a ride, I don't do much else. Some people put cooking spray or Vaseline on the sole of the foot to prevent snow pack. I have never had to. I guess our snow here is pretty "dry". If it's sticky enough to pack it is usually too deep or wet and slippery to ride in anyways.

All that said, we do have the farrier out often to keep the horses feet well trimmed. They will pack more as the hoof gets longer.


----------



## tjtalon

On late...catchin' up...

Rick that BeanBlossoms sounds like a good thing.

Read w/interest the conversations of teachers/educators, Much admiration, both for brains & stamina,

Good to hear from you, Ladona....horsehug on your shoulder.

Very late in me "day", will post the the HorseMonday. Janice txt'd me that she has to go get her son @ the airport after she feeds, so I'll just muck along & see what happens. I will 'tho, when I get there put out the idea of lesson between muck duties...won't happen this Monday 'tho. LOl, will talk w/Addie & take some special time w/him, since he's "next".


----------



## Stan

The good looking mature guy is me, the other my son

We bagged a red deer each and my son got a stag. His first.
Clean quick dispatch of the animals A couple of photos of the hunt and the country we walked. I had a ball.


----------



## Stan

*second try*

This time the good looking one is me
















Don't be upset by the photos, is meat.
I drove just over 1200 Ks this weekend walked miles and suffered bad cramp in the legs on Saturday after the hunt.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, SO glad you had a productive weekend teaching! That should really get your mojo running!!

I sometimes do weekend courses on the brain, and I always come back jacked up....sharing ideas with different sets of people is liberating!

Thank you also for the list of horse books. I had _Horses Don't Lie_, by Chris ???? in my hand at Barnes and Noble just Monday. LOoks like a quick easy read. I am going to have to force myself to open up a book right before bed.....I force my students to reach each night...yet I don't. Usually so sleepy after teaching and paperwork. Even just 15 minutes would be better than nothing.

HP, we have a person who kinda was put into a AP position....just out of nessecity with all the changing of the guards.....it really went to her head....we all resent her bc she is still in our union and our equal, but has been given too much power.:evil: AND, I feel like she likes to stick to me...which makes me even more :twisted:.

CCG, my riding instructor wanted me to try dressage way back in my 20s....I didn't bite...I wanted to JUMP. I have considered giving it a whirl now tho. I loved competing in Western Riding, they seem similar in the sense that the rider completes a pattern with lead changes etc. Since we've reconnected, maybe I will ask for a few lessons to see if I like it! 

Not much here...probably wont get to ride...too slippery. :-( HP, I suspect you have wet, high humidiy winters like ours. My snow often gets stuck in the hooves. I tried the vasaline once, seemed to work, but didn't ride, just took them for a walk. Koolio is correct, generally if the snow can ball up, the conditions arent conducive to riding. 

Stan so very glad to hear you had a marvelous time. Great photos too! You don't look Freddy Kruger AT ALL in that shot! LOL That buck is in velvet...I take it you can shoot them in velvet? I don't think our season starts until they are out of velvet. I live in a HUGE hunting area, btw.

Have a relaxing Sunday all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm going to try to post a pic from my new laptop...still learning where to find my pics.

Here is Markey Mark....in his new goat coat! He's an ugly guy!! :lol::lol: He's the daddy of all the new babies. 

What is funny....he is a sought after buck! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84

Stan said:


> This time the good looking one is me
> View attachment 355361
> 
> 
> View attachment 355369
> 
> 
> Don't be upset by the photos, is meat.
> I drove just over 1200 Ks this weekend walked miles and suffered bad cramp in the legs on Saturday after the hunt.


BAMBI~ NO!!! Bambi are you ok?? OH BAMBI.... poor poor Bambi....


What time is dinner?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Great hunting Stan, I am happy for you.

Do you make stew with any of the meat?
Last year we started using a new recipe.
To every pot of stew we add two fair tablespoons of peanut butter.
I know sounds strange, in a large pot it adds a unique flavor.
Most people don't know what it is until we tell them.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I am still working on the basement every evening and on weekends.
We are off on Monday, MLK day, another long weekend.
I'm still taking progress pictures to post soon.
I pop in enough to catch up and like a few posts.

NM: Not enough increase in pay imo, I would stick with the horses.
Life's to short, make this half as you put it, your half!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- I'm not so concerned about snow balls as I am slipping in the snow. Our snow is rarely powdery. The good news is that Rosie's owner has decided to move her to the show barn as a lesson horse and I can ride there! No date yet but then, I can't ride til after knee rehab anyway.

NM- I know what you mean about it going to your head. We had that happen at another school. Not cool. I have been in this position since the start of the year and was always treated as the go to person to solve problems. It's always about treating people right and doing what's in the best interest of the students. It's just frustrating when they introduce me as the AP to parents and guests but on paper I am the counselor and paid as such. All I am wanting is to be paid for what I do!


----------



## Stan

*reply*

FP, Bambi NO its adult red deer.( but the breading is now mixed with other deer so not pure red) I have a problem with shooting young animals I too saw the movie when I was a child. I still get a tear when I see animals hurt the hunt is for meat not sport I only shoot for meat.

Nickers, The stag did have velvet however in NZ there is no season as they are considered a pest along with wild pigs and goats. But the weather does curtail hunting No fun in snow. Quite a few hunt for the heads and only go out in the roaring season. Most do not get a head. Not out there enough to learn how to track. I learnt a mountain of information from the hunter doing the guiding for us. He really new his stuff.

MR, Peanut butter in the stew. I will try that but most of the meat I am prepping for steak and roasts and mince the left overs for meat balls mixed with a little mutton they taste good.

For those that think its the wrong forum for a hunt and you are right except we also do it on horse back so there, justified my post. No horses on this hunt the bush was to thick.

And my learning from the hunt, Boy do I have to work on my fitness and I need a hair cut.


----------



## farmpony84

But Stan, that movie is a gazillion years old. Bambi is grown now. You killed Bambi!

I have a freezer full that I had forgotten about from last year. I thin I'm going to boil it and feed it to the dogs as treats. We let a local hunt club run dogs across our land and so they had dropped off a bag of meat.... 

I usually make stew and chili with it.


----------



## Stan

farmpony84 said:


> But Stan, that movie is a gazillion years old. Bambi is grown now. You killed Bambi!
> 
> I have a freezer full that I had forgotten about from last year. I thin I'm going to boil it and feed it to the dogs as treats. We let a local hunt club run dogs across our land and so they had dropped off a bag of meat....
> 
> I usually make stew and chili with it.


 
O/K I'm one of the older on the forum but not a gazillion years, there for some one else got Bambi I got a distant relative on Bambi's on her brothers side of the family. That's the side of her family that has become anti social therefore culling out the bad seed.

I don't use dogs when hunting, but if its a pig hunt then dogs will come into it as the bush is to thick and the dogs are used to flush the pigs out or to bail them.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> Here are some of the books I have read on understanding horses:
> 
> Horses don't lie - Chris Irwin (I took a clinic with Chris. Very interesting....)
> Dancing with your dark horse - Chris Irwin
> The man who listens to horses - Monty Roberts
> Shy boy - Monty Roberts
> Horse sense for people -Monty Roberts
> Lyons on Horses - John Lyons
> The Tao of Equus -Linda Kohanov
> The faraway horses - Buck Branneman
> 
> I haven't read, but would like to read:
> Linda Tellington Jones
> The way of the horse journal - Kim McElroy
> The soul of the horse - Joe Camp


 I just downloaded these to my Amazon wishlist so I could remember them. I love having a stack of good reads on a cold winters night!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good idea HP! I think I'll do the same!!!


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I think that they were Bambi's cousin's mother-in-laws brother's ex-wife's evil twin and her brother. So you'll be ok.

When I see dead pictures, I just think about the amount of work that it will take before they make it to the freezer. My son got 2 deer on the last day of deer season. 

I am glad that our deer season is over now just because it got most of the traffic off the dirt roads.


----------



## ridersmum

Hi there. I am 46, but here as a mother of a rider. My daughter got a horse last year and he has become such a wonderful member of our family. I enjoy just as much as she does heading out to the barn and being with him. He is a 17 hand off track thoroughbred and such a sweet and gentle horse. 
Thanks for starting the post.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, I think that they were Bambi's cousin's mother-in-laws brother's ex-wife's evil twin and her brother. So you'll be ok.
> 
> When I see dead pictures, I just think about the amount of work that it will take before they make it to the freezer. My son got 2 deer on the last day of deer season.
> 
> I am glad that our deer season is over now just because it got most of the traffic off the dirt roads.


I am thankfull you have cleared up the Bambi thing, and very well, I feel better. And yes, there is a lot of work getting them into the freezer. I was surprised how much fat was on the hind I got, she was in very good condition.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not sure I'm falling for this Bambi's distant relative line of defense but I'll go with it. I had a 14 pointer that used to live in the patch of woods out front. I'd see him every morning on my way to work but some hunter got him and mounted him and ate him too... That didn't come out right did it>?


----------



## Stan

farmpony84 said:


> I'm not sure I'm falling for this Bambi's distant relative line of defense but I'll go with it. I had a 14 pointer that used to live in the patch of woods out front. I'd see him every morning on my way to work but some hunter got him and mounted him and ate him too... That didn't come out right did it>?


 
No, it did not, but I am sure you will be forgiven. Eventually. :lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

HP, sounds like things are looking up for you in the riding situation. Hope you also get luck with the pay ratio to responsibility.


Tracey, glad you had a very good teaching weekend and resounded your knowledge of where you want to be teaching.

Stan, glad the hunt went well and you didn't get dead from the exercise. Looks like it would be a lot of work on those type of hunts. We have a lot of thick brush hunting down here and where I hunted in Mississippi. I used a 30/30 lever action for most of my hunts and when it was strung over my shoulder there was a Mossberg 12ga pump. I loved hunting horseback up there.


I'll have pics of the weekend visit with my brother in just a second. I am about to go download the pics to share in my next post. Also got some more pressure washing done on the house. The front of the house is done now that I got the fireplace done. It really does look good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a pic of my and my little brother. It's been about 2 years since I saw him last on a trip to pick mom up from his place and bring back for a visit.










Us with our SOs










Here we took a pic as missing persons formation where our sister would be next to me and mom would be next to my brother.












Then here is the chimney after the cleaning of it yesterday evening.










After the visit, my brother and his gf both were adamant about wanting to move here. Yesterday was his son's 16th birthday so we Skype'd with him and I got to see their home then my brother did a walk-a-bout of ours showing him and when it got to the horses he told them he would be starting on packing all of their stuff while they are headed back home. lol

Jessa has 2 new admirers as she stole my brother and his gf's heart within 10 minutes of the visit. I think she got more good by loving than I did...What's up with that???





Horse related...


The farrier is coming out today to touch up the boys feet for me. I plan on getting the boys into a steady supply of trails here soon.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a day of rest-visiting w/some of our neighbors. Have a ride scheduled later this morning. I sat w/the heating pad on my back last night & it is feeling much better.


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot to post the before pic of the chimney. Here it is.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

Roaddy, I just LOVE all that stone going on in your new home. Just lovely.

Today is a snow make-up day for us. So I am here at work. Oh well, better than tacking it onto the end of the year!

Not much horsing around this weekend. When I left the barn yesterday, my heart did feel a bit broken, as they watched me leave. I almost turned around....but didn't.

the good news, since I wasnt' at the barn all that much, I did get tons done school wise and house wise. So much so that I felt collected enough to sit and read, and work on little things what WAY at the bottom of my to-do list. Fun stuff.

today I'm checkin' out of here ON TIME, heading to the neighboring town to purchase the Triple Crown feel I want and need.  A nice diversion from my typical routine.

DH is doing incredibly well. He's a movin' and a groovin'. Started cardiac rehab, and already traveled to our niece's college bball game!

OK, gotta run. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## farmpony84

That house is darling. We have snow coming tomorrow and the boys promised they'd fix my dutch doors (had to tie them shut last cold snap). They haven't even gotten dressed.


----------



## farmpony84

Now I'm confused. One station has a weather advisory for 5 or more inches of snow tomorrow. Another has an advisory for 4-6 inches with a notation that the advisory has been cancelled. Then there is one for 100% chance snow with 1-3 inches tomorrow and 0% chance on Wed. yet another has a 100% chance Wed. and zero chance tomorrow.

What do I do! Do I buy milk and bread or just toilet paper? Do I buy milk, bread, and toilet paper? Do I do nothing? Do I locked the horses up in the morning or do I leave them out? 

Omigosh I don't know what to do!!!!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's face it, a little snow slow down horse people, we all own big trucks.
I go to the grocery store during the worst of the storm.
1 checker, 3 shoppers, I have the store to myself!
They are out of bread and milk usually, but otherwise the normal selection.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Bah...snow...what's a little snow? We live in the snow belt...so nothing rarely stops us! :wink::lol::lol:


----------



## eliduc

I love big dogs but unfortunately most of them have very short, unhealthy life spans. Wolf hounds drool constantly and the hair on their chin is always saturated with saliva that they love to wipe across your forearm. German shepards are great dogs if you find a good one. Unfortunately, the brains have been bred out of many of the American shepards and they are very prone to hip displacia. I have a friend who has a young German Shepard and it is wasting away. It has inflammatory bowl disease and has fourteen or so bowel movements a day that are not solid. She is feeding it dog food that is duck and rice and is outrageously expensive. Another friend has two German Shepards that are unstable and dangerous. One is a sneak biter. We never feel safe in their home. Home insurance policies are requiring a rider if you own a German Sheppard because they are high on the bite list. As for me, I will take a smaller breed that will live a long healthy life. Australian Shepherds fall into that category although some also have displacia problems. They are active dogs and need room to exercise themselves. My daughter's arena was dry enough to ride in yesterday. My horse was somewhat of a nut case after not being ridden for two months. Even after having been longed for 20 minutes first. I hate to think what he would have been like if he had not been longed.


----------



## tjtalon

Odd little HorseMonday this time, but fine. Janice had to leave to pick up her son from the airport, & is recovering from from work that was done on her knees last Thursday, but we chatted a bit while I was cleaning, before she had to leave.

A cold wind earlier, but otherwise a pretty nice day. Had double-doody again. I DID mention to Janice that I wish her Sunday cleaners would show up (they don't, alot, & if Saturday's don't show up, I have triple on Monday.) There's only 10 horses @ the moment, but still...geez.

She said she'll talk to a young lady who comes out on Fridays after school, to see if she'd like to change her mucking duty to Sundays & she can have her lesson on Sundays too. That would be good. Fingers crossed..it can't happen, if it does, 'till mid-February, as Janice has her Sundays booked 'till then (she's going on horse-buy hunts).

I also mentioned I haven't been ON anyone since mid-December, when Tommy balked @ asked to do more than walk (& did the same to other students; that's when Janice realized he's not cut out for a student horse. He wants to amble along w/his owner on trails, that's what he does & all that he wants. That's ok).

She was surprised 'tho, that it had been so long. I joked, said I need to win the lottery so I can come out 3-4 times a week, pay her lots of $$, & maybe I can actually learn this stuff if I can be on more than once a month!!

Hmmmm...maybe I should start buying lottery tickets, lol!

She said definitely a lesson next week, on Addie (btw, I think it was Eole that asked his gaited breed: I knew he was Missouri Fox Trotter, but asked Janice today & he's a MFT/Spotted Saddle Horse cross. and very cute, btw.

But it was a pretty day, had time to spend w/all 10 horses. Callie got a good wither rub 'till her lips quivered & Janice told me where Flicka's spot is, so will do that on her next time to suck up to her, lol! Beauty is getting better behaved, & have learned to speak w/a deeper voice to her; she responds better & comes up to me for a little wither-rub. Loved on my Tommy of course. Maybe will find a pic of Addie from last summer to post. He's little, but feisty.

Rick, I enjoyed your pics of the lovely house & your relatives...but, missing sister? That sounds like a big ouch.................


----------



## tjtalon

me & Addie


----------



## tjtalon

Addie's head


----------



## tjtalon

Mr Addie; 28 y/o & still thinks he's King O' The Stallions (can't be let out to pasture w/everyone else, has to go into a round-pen for a break from his run-in & pen, because he corrals the mares & fights w/the other geldings! He's The Man.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, no cookie problems here, for either of us, lol!


----------



## Roadyy

Missing sister and mother in the picture. Mom is in north(Columbus) Mississippi and sister is in Vinegrove, Kentucky, so they couldn't be here to fill their spots in the photo.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, ok, Rick..I hear "missing" & think, you know...missing, like lost.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm pretty tired-went out for a ride-about 2 hours, my Morgan was full of herself-did a few jumps & twists. My friend insists on bringing her dog & he just darts out everywhere-did even take a nip at a front foot once-at least she didn't bring her young horse that runs backwards to give a strong kick w/both rear hooves! And we did a lot of off-roading-& up & down hills, not my favorite since I haven't been on a horse in over a month. But, at least, we got out. And I survived. I'll use the heating pad again tonight for a few hours.


----------



## tjtalon

CCgirl, at least you got out. Ah, the heating pad...mine is rather frequent, but from the work duty belt. Would rather the pain was from riding, at least would feel like it was worth it!


----------



## Hunter65

So I will have to go back and catch up, just thought I would post a little picture of my ride yesterday - for all you snow people.









I had some sad news today. A family friend passed away last night. He was actually one of my brothers very good friends when we were growing up and was always very nice to me (one of the few of them). Unfortunately I hadn't seen him since my brother passed away 4 years ago but my mom and dad saw him regularly as they lived in the same suburb as him. He was always known for a smile on his face and a big hug. I only found out on Saturday that he found out Christmas eve he had stomach cancer. My mom and dad got to see him last Wednesday but I didn't (am a little mad they never called me). I never got to see him. I will remember him always. RIP Gord.


----------



## Happy Place

Here are two more of the girls I am watching. Talia is a Canadian Warm Blood (on the left) and Annie is an OTTB. It's a real chore just for me to feed and water them with my knee, but I love it so I do it anyhow. We are expecting windchills of -16f tonight and tomorrow. I may even get the day of work. Too cold for the kiddies to stand at the bus stop.


----------



## farmpony84

Mwhahahahaahah!!!!

Our county just cancelled schools for tomorrow so I facebooked my neighbor (about a half mile away) and asked her to send her daughter down to my house at 6 am to walk my pig. Her daughter just called and asked... Do I really have to walk your pig tomorrow?

MWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Checking in. I can't possibly catch up. Hoping you are all really well.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Got my new feed yesterday!! Little things make me happy.. Will,slowly start transitioning into jays food. He seems to like what he got last night....he licked and licked the pan.:lol:

A bitter cold snap is on it's way. HP, what you're getting is coming out way. I'll have to blanket tonight.

Got up 1/2 hour early so I could read for my book club. Amazing how that gives me so much extra time 

That being said....gotta go read!

Oh, btw, remember I was looking for a project? I was asked yesterday to take a field student. Bonus! I get a tiny stipend....now I can buy that beautiful blanket I wanted for Jay!!

Have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Hello Alex, It is great to see you pop in here. 

I got some interesting news yesterday too. Had the farrier come out and I finally got to meet her. Turns out she knows all three of m horses pretty good and enlightened me on two of them of what I was misled on. 


I was told Trusty was 8 years old when I got him, but she said he was 8 when the person I got him from got him and she had him atleast 3 years before I got him. She also told me that he had a rough life with them as in rode hard and put up wet. So apparently he is around 12-13 years old. She said he is looking 100% better than she had seen him after the first year the last owner had him. We talked about his sand cracks that I have been fighting forever and she said it will take a year to rebuild his entire foot now that he is on better feed and a regular trimming. So we should be about 6 months into. She agreed that his leg is healed enough to start coming back into work slowly, so I was very excited about that.


Doc, well I was told he was early to mid 20s and a hard keeper. She told me she is pretty sure he is considerably older than that IF it is the same horse she thinks he is. Looking at his mouth had her pretty convinced he is. He had a deformation in the mouth when he was younger from an infection and Doc showed the same signs she remembered. She said if he is the same horse then he is closer to 35. She gave me the name of a rescue that had him and another horse from the same owner that were dropped off when they(owners) separated and neither wanted them. 

I'm now changing my tactics to get and keep weight on him as well as adding the benefit to Trusty for his hoof health as he is the only one who shows consistent signs of hoof issues.

She said Little Man looks magnificent and always has other than a little weight loss before I got him. My ex SIL got to where he couldn't afford to feed or care for him, hence him given to me. His age is pretty accurate at 10 this year.

In other news, I was approached about assisting the teacher with the teen group at church on Wednesday nights in their new study. They think I was good with the kids when I temp'd a few SS classes awhile back and are hoping to get me back involved with the teens like I was with the quizzing competition. I'm praying hard about it to see if the time is going to be there for it and be productive for the kids.




Hope all got horse time yesterday and will get more through the week.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Just a quick hello before heading off to work. It's been a crazy week with teaching the prep course. I taught last night and again tonight as well. I'm going to need the weekend to recover. 

Yesterday was a long, crazy, 14 hour day with no breaks. At work early, no preps, students all through lunch hour, parent meeting and supervision after school followed by three hours of teaching and two and a half hours of getting some work done to be ready for today. Whew!! Today looks to be a repeat as I lose my prep time to supervise an English Language Arts Mid-term exam. I am also just starting new units in 3 courses later this week, so I have two months worth of prep to finish for each course. While I have really enjoyed teaching the prep course, I will be glad to get through all this and enjoy some horse time.

The weather here is nuts. Up and down like crazy which means it has melted everything on the roads and foot paths but refrozen into a polished skating rink. Walking anywhere is brutal. Tomorrow it is supposed to dip down to -16 and then above freezing again on the weekend. I wish it would just make up its mind and either melt completely, or be cold and snowy. I kind of miss fresh snow...

I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-pretty good news about your horses-nice to know someone that can give you some history. Kids nowadays need all the positive guidance they can get, but I know you wanted more "horse" time also-hard choices.

AlexS-so glad you stopped in-hope things are OK w/you!

TJ-I have a heating pad that can be tied on-that really helps! I was in my Aussie saddle yesterday-so felt very secure although I know I didn't have it tight-& when I dismounted it came half way down her rib cage-my friends' jaw dropped at that, but I told her since I ride on balance, I was OK w/it. I think, in the future, though I will lunge her a bit before I go out, she was so fresh. I think that will be a training session, though, as I doubt she's been lunged before in her life-LOL!

On a brighter note, I was able to use my new nippers on a "horn" that was coming out the back of her frog after our ride. Previously it was very hard to handle her feet at all, so we are making progress.

I got a call on my "rain check" item @ TSC-a 3-tiered saddle rack-it was on sale for $50 & I just happen to have 3 saddles laying around w/out a "home" 2 Western & my English-can't wait to get them off the floor. Yayy!

So, I guess I'll be going to town again. I have lots to do to get ready for our little trip to CA-starting to feel a crunch here. At least I have the critter care all taken care of- just have to get the keys to the care takers! But, it's my neighbors so I'll get that done today.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't mind giving up some of my horse time to help guide the kids closer to Christ. I'm just not sure if I have the free time with working on the house, tending to the horses and working til 5pm. That doesn't leave much time for anything else right now on Wednesday. I will be getting up at 5am and not seeing the pillow again until some time after 10pm. Now once the time changes and the evenings are longer then I could make up the time in the evening on the other days by adding more work on them. It's hard for me to pass up working with the teens as they are so much fun to be around. Our teens are going to Nashville in March for TNT which is the annual teen competition for everything from bible quizzing to essays, poems, music and singing as well as sports like volleyball, baseball and tennis. This will be the first time in 6 years that I will be able to take off and go. I am very excited about that trip.


----------



## Celeste

Rick,

When I was a kid, my horse kept me out of a lot of trouble. "I can't go to the bar and get drunk and pick up guys. I have to ride my horse." "No, I'm not going to be able go on your dope smoking camping trip that has both male and female college students. I have to take care of my horse." etc.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I was the same kind of kid Celeste. No time for shananagans when there were horses to tend too......besides...b/c of them, I didn't have a desire to do crazy things. I was way to into competing, and that meant PRACTICE!! I rode steady from Feb. to Oct.  Then came winter sports!:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Been reading everyone's posts from this morning....

Good to see you, Alex, you've been missed.

HP, pretty girls! I sure hope your knee recovers.

Celeste, when I was young, I had no horse to keep me out of trouble, but loved them anyway. Now...just trying to find my way with them, as for me, it's what counts.

Love to all, later.

PS Stan: hope the venison rendering went well. I had a friend for several years that gave me elk hamburger after his hunts. Loved it. Have never had venison, but imagine it's similar.

Nicker, good on the stipend! uh, you got something more to do for it....!! (Happy Jay-Jay likes his new food, hope that works out well!)

Which brings me to teachers & brings me to Tracey. Good grief, how do you guys DO this? On top of your education load, you (& others) have the weirdo weather, & horses (& family members) to take care of...geez loo-eez.

Rick: that farrier sounds awesome. Trust you'll find your right way to balance all you need & want to do.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!


Two hour delay here....arctic blast has descended upon us. Currently -5*F. COLD!!

Got up early to finish reading for the book club this afternoon. I am such a morning person.

Horses were so spunky last night. It's gotta be the cold...but I wonder why the cold does that to them. Rainn especially was a stinker.....TWICE I was coming and going, she shot out of her stall and took off into the field.:shock::lol: then she would trot back in for a bite of hay. the last time ii had to go get her and herd her back in. ( I was ready to leave for the night). Crazy girl.:lol:

Well today is kinda my Thursday. Friday is an inservice, one which we got to,ourselves!!!! Yippee! That me as no meeting, etc. it's the end of the sememeter, so grades are due etc, but I think I'm about done, so I plan on cleaning and organizing!!!:thumbsup: I have stacks of stuff everywhere!!:shock: it's a mess...and things have fallen off the wall.....I'll never get everything done,:lol:

Ok, happy hump day everyone!!


----------



## Roadyy

Today is payday,,,well at midnight the direct deposit goes in. lol


Tj, Have you missed any Mondays since your last lesson? I remember you said you do two Mondays of scooping then a lesson. Do you still have to scoop on the 3rd Monday which should be a lesson? I have to agree that if you still have to scoop poop on lesson day then it should be after the lesson to go towards the next lesson. If you lesson every other week it should still work out that way. Lesson then scoop then next Monday scoop, that is still two scoops to one lesson.

We went by the feed store last evening and I am keeping Doc on the Nutrena Safe Choice Senior while adding Ultra Bloom to it and his MSM. Little Man and Trusty are being moved up from Nutrena Stock and Stable mixed with senior to Nutrena Safe Choice Original then add Ultra Bloom to Trusty's as he still needs a little weight on. I have just enough S&S to transition them over to the Original without being a shock to the system. I've had several people tell me they have had great results with theirs on this set up so I'm giving it a try. 


Mn17, hope the cold doesn't mess up anything up there as we had a cold front hit us again. It is 28* with a wcf of 19* this morning and suppose to be about the same off and on through the weekend.


Ccg, I'm glad those clippers worked so well on the horn. It's great having the right tools on hand isn't it? I keep telling myself I need to build a saddle tree for all my saddles and get mine off the shed floor, but I also need to get the broken deep freezer chest washed out and moved in there too so we can store more horse feed. I want to get to the point of buying horse feed once a month. I can keep the bags in the deep freezer until such time as to dump it in the pickle barrels.


I got into my trouble in between the time of spending summers at my great aunt and uncle's farm in south Ga. and when my first kid was born. No jail time to speak of, but had my share of run ins with the law....when they were able to follow me through the muddy fields or keep up on the back roads I knew like the back of my hand. Back then we got a stiff scoulding and taken home to get grounded and whooped. Now the kids are so punishment free that they push the envelope to the point of jail because of society saying it's cruelty to kids. I am thankful for every whelp that ever made it to my hinny as it taught me the value of right and wrong and respect for other's property/space. I worked off the price of several things I damaged in my younger days and I tell you the people I worked off the repairs for thought I was a great kid after it even though the reason I was there was because I busted up their fence or something.


They respected the honor of the act more than despising the wrongful act as they knew kids will be kids, but taking responsibility for those kid actions was where the honor came in. I found haven in most of those places when I got bored with everything else. The stories they told were true gold to hear.


----------



## Roadyy

I love seeing the horses getting frisky in the winter temps. Old man Doc gets to trotting around kicking up both back legs and an occasional broncing. The other two will run around broncing and having a grand ole time playing. I stop what I'm doing and just watch as it is a sight to see.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mostly two hour delays for cold is to make sure the buses are running and we have heat. Like last time....many of our pipes broke. I'm still getting my heat from two space heaters....:-|

Yea, mom says when she lets the horses out in the morning, they go barreling out bucking and such! Funny!

So..Roaddy, if you're originally from GA, do y'all have that southern drawl?:wink:

My old 4-H leader uses that Nutrena on her 35 yo. She loves it. I of course have to go the hard way and pick a brand nobody carries here. Hahaha. They do NOW tho!! Three bags were shipped in for me.. I went the triple crown route simply bc it had such high reviews online. I'm really liking what I see in Rainn, and I swear she has more energy. Hope it's as good for Jay.

Speaking of....couldn't not share this...just love how it turned out.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Last night...

"You're LATE!" :rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

I am a southern fella,,,meaning I was born in Birmingham, Al. lived there til 2 then lived in Houma, La til my early teens then off to Ark. for a couple of years then down to Ms. to finish out High School and marry with kids. My mom's aunt and uncle live in Douglasville,Ga and had a ranch there. I spent several summers there with them and was were I fell in love with equine. Lived in Ms til moving down here in '03.


Oh, and I'm told I still have some of my southern Drawl even after moving here. Not as much as it used to be, but enough to notice. lol


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I was off work on Friday for the funeral, had a scheduled "at home" work day on Monday, a snow day yesterday, and took a vacation day today because the roads were still nasty and 12 month employees needed to go in. Tomorrow school is still closed but 12 month people will report at 10 . I think I should be fine to drive. 

It was in the teens all day today so I didn't venture out to the farm. I spent some time with Isabella on monday night but haven't seen her since. I am going to drop by on the way to work tomorrow.

So...i have been kicking around the idea of getting a small tattoo this year. It is the year of the horse and I will be turning 45 this year in September. I really want a tattoo of a horse, just a black outline, on either my ankle or below my ankle on part of my foot.

Am I crazy?


----------



## farmpony84

won't a tattoo on the foot hurt?


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, my sister turned 45 last Oct. She loves tatoos, has a dachsund & daises across an ankle & a lovely Celtic-cross necklace her thyroid sx scar on her throat. Go for it.

Rick, in answer to your question, yes, missed a couple of Mondays. December was stupid. Had a 12/2 lesson on Tommy trying to work on hand & leg cues, after doing 10 pens/run-ins. 12/9 was a bitter frozen day & car battery decided to die, so couldn't go..had to go to dealership for battery. 12/16 after cleaning all 10 was when Tommy balked w/asked to do anything other than walk (& did so w/a couple of other students, according to Janice; he'd just had enough, not cut out for school horse). 

12/23 was double-doody all 10. No lesson. Went to feed store w/Janice then watched the farriers. Did learn while mucking to get Dennis outta my space (btw, he learned; must've impressed him). 12/30 no lesson, all cleaning double-doody. I'd been sick since Christmas, so couldn't do my idea of ground work as the horse wouda zoomed in on my dizziness & lack of focus.

01/06 Didn't go out at all. Was sick, & there was snow/freezing cold, stayed home.

01/13 Got out, got triple-doody on most, because of previous weather. Tried the ground-work thing under exhaustion. 

01/20 double-doody all tens pens/run-ins. No lesson, Janice recovering from knee work & had to get her son from the airport.

So, yes, I missed some & mucked alot & tried to learn what I could. December sucked, still not over it. Have I missed something here?


----------



## corgi

farmpony84 said:


> won't a tattoo on the foot hurt?


I am sure it will. Pain doesn't scare me. :lol: I have a pretty good pain tolerance level. I walked around with a broken back for a month and didn't realize it until I noticed the pain was getting worse, not better.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, I got one when I turned 40! When I turn 50.... New tatas! Hahaha. Just kidding.

I LOVE my tattoo. Want to get a little something added to it...they are a bit addicting.:wink: I get a lot of compliments, and a lot of shocked people...never thought I would,do it. It's kinda big, and on my lower back...ya know.... A 'crack tat' .:rofl:

There is a thread about tattoos. I posted mine. 

Go for,it!!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I LOVE the pics!

My sister said tatoos a pin-***** thing no worries & worth it. I want a tatoo, just not sure where I want it or what.

Haven't responded to some things I have thoughts on, as running outta time, but know I've read all. Hugs to you guys, & later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, it hurt for about the first five minutes, but you tend to forget about it. My artist was busy talking to me too, tho. That's helps. I too have a high tolerance to pain.

Like I said...I'm ready for another! Hahaha


----------



## farmpony84

ta-tas... That would be cool. If I could loose like 15 lbs... I'd consider ta-tas... big ones....


----------



## Roadyy

I'm confused. It could be due to late hour, but did mn17 say she got new Ta tas on her lower back or a cracked Tata ? Wouldn't a cracked Tata leak silicone done your butteh?


----------



## Celeste

I have a low tolerance for pain.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I'm confused. It could be due to late hour, but did mn17 say she got new Ta tas on her lower back or a cracked Tata ? Wouldn't a cracked Tata leak silicone done your butteh?


Rick you have it all wrong, its not a cracked tat and leaking silicone its a crack tat. Now just in case you are unaware of what that is, its a tattoo that starts just above the belt line. Ha Ha, you all thought I was going to say butt crack. oops:shock: Photo required of all tattoos. I to have one. On my arm, not the belt line and it is not a bit tatty


----------



## AlexS

I am glad from the last three pages at least that you are all doing well. 

I want a tat too, but what if the artist has a bad day? Then he'd have to die, and I'd be in jail. I have a design, but I think I am too much of a control freak to trust someone I don't know on that level.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I thought and thought about it...talked about it...and finally, without anyone knowing...I went and got the tattoo. DH was :shock:, mother crying because....I'm not sure why... I don't think they thought I would go through with it.

I went to the tattoo artist that did my belly button ring:shock:....yes got one of those too! Got that when I turned 30. Hahaha. This guy, if you saw him on the street, you may say...Oh My! Covered in tats, had horns coming from his nose at one juncture... But very very talented, and well known. Most artist have their art online so you can see how they do. Check them out cause I've seen a lot of BAD tattoos.

Come on Stan let's see the tat! I'll show you mine, if you show yours!:wink::lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry to say, but BIG taTas are not good for enjoying horse-back riding-I had a reduction & it was worth the year's wait for the surgery. They are only good for laying around a pool & using them for a guy magnet, but that gets old, quick!


----------



## Roadyy

I think this teen class assistant is going to be good for me. The video part of the class is on a college level and is stimulating my thinking as much as the kids. I'm excited to see how it goes for them as much for me. They all are said they really like it and want more so it must be good.




I, too, have a tattoo on my left arm up by the ball of my shoulder. My design.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...in this climate...not much pool time:-( I think we were in bathing suits ONCE last summer. :evil:

Let's see it Roaddy!


----------



## Roadyy

I'll see if I can find a pic of it and post up. Otherwise I'll have to peel off a few layers to get to it and that will have to wait til tonight. lol


----------



## Roadyy

This is the best one I could find on this pc of it. It's not real clear from that distance. It is an anchor with a rose winding around it to the top with a banner across the bottom of the anchor that reads "*MINE 11*". Nope, not misspelled. *Mine 11* is correct. Before I decided I did not want anymore tattoos I was going to have a chain go across my shoulders to a heart attached to the chain. Came to realization after a couple of years that tattoos weren't for me. BTDT


----------



## NickerMaker71

Cool! How old were you when you got it, and then finally decided you were done?

What do you mean by Mine 11....has to have meaning.

Mine is a butterfly with a hidden tribal horsehead in the bottom. I got it at 40, kinda a 'rebirth' into the second 1/2 of my life. 

I'll post when I am home.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow busy busy people. Just popping in! 
I don't know if I would ever get a tat BUT I really like this one my friend got!


----------



## Celeste

Hunter65 said:


> Wow busy busy people. Just popping in!
> I don't know if I would ever get a tat BUT I really like this one my friend got!
> 
> View attachment 358610


My horse gave me one sorta like that a while back. It was only temporary...........


----------



## Roadyy

I was 35 when I got it. Took 2 years working on a design for the chain and heart I wanted to go with then decided I didn't want anymore ink on me. Half the time I forget I have this one til someone sees it and asks about it.



The meaning is corny, but very heart felt. 


Mine= she is my wife
11= because she is the 12th rose to complete the dozen
Rose= love
Anchor= Keeping my love for her from drifting away


No I was not in the Navy.


----------



## corgi

Hunter65 said:


> Wow busy busy people. Just popping in!
> I don't know if I would ever get a tat BUT I really like this one my friend got!
> 
> View attachment 358610



I like the placement of that tattoo, but would want mine to be slightly smaller.

Every year when i go to Myrtle Beach on a girl's trip, I get a henna tattoo on my ankle. I have done it for 4 years now and i love it. I get so upset when it fades. I will see if i can find some pictures of the last one I had. I am going to try a different placement this time when i go in June and see if I like it better lower on the ankle.

Rick, nice one!


----------



## corgi

Ok, found it. This was the henna tattoo I had done in June. I think the horse looks too "mean" but it gave me an idea of the kind I may want. (It is showing upside down for me for some reason, sorry)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ladona, I don't know if you use Pinterest, but there are TONS of tattoo ideas on there, especially horse ones. I was just recently looking. 

Tonight I am here, work, til....don't know. I was invited to be on the 'steering' committee. Meeting starts at 6:00, light dinner provided! :-o Getting some work done.....had to pop in! :wink:


----------



## Koolio

If I ever got a Tat, I'd have to get two. One would be horse related and the other would be a pirate, because I've always wanted to be a pirate. LOL! Here's why...

I just heard this song on the radio again and it made me smile. It's sung by a Canadian band, Captain Tractor and after this crazy week at work, well, I just want to be a pirate. Enjoy!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8G_L9tXEwmc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8G_L9tXEwmc


----------



## Happy Place

I turned 50 yrs old this year and was going to get a tat for my birthday, but I got a saddle instead. I'm still getting one, maybe two :wink:. I'm getting a watercolor of a horse from a painting called "spirit of the horse". The other one I want is a blue flag iris on my wrist with the pedals and stem laying out like a cross.

It was bitter cold this week, with black ice on the highways. Tomorrow is supposed to be the coldest yet. No students, just grading for the end of the semester. I wish we had a couple days between semesters, just so I can get all the grades and schedules straight!

My knee surgery is Feb 12. I can't wait to get on the road to recovery!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's mine. Hard to take a pic of your own back.:lol: Can you see the hidden horse head. It's a frontal view. Kinda looks like a moose to some...want to get some tribal vine thingies coming off of it. I think it looks a bit off just alone. Turned out bigger than I had envisioned...but I like it!

When I got it, I wasn't back into the horses like I am now, but wanted a little something horsey, as it's part of my soul.. 

Koolio, I want to be a pirate now too! :wink:


----------



## corgi

Happy Place: You're an educator too? There sure are a lot of us here. Love it! 

Koolio: Anytime I think of pirates, i think of that episode of Seinfeld where Jerry accidentally agrees to wear a "puffy" shirt on TV and keeps saying 'But I don't want to be a pirate!" Makes me laugh.

Nicker- i have spent hours pouring over pinterest pics of tattoos! LOL. I like yours!

I bought a shirt at Tractor Supply today that is denim and has white silhouettes of a horse all over it. I really like the silhouette and could see me going with something like that.


----------



## corgi

Seinfeld clip:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's mine. Hard to take a pic of your own back.:lol: Can you see the hidden horse head. It's a frontal view. Kinda looks like a moose to some...want to get some tribal vine thingies coming off of it. I think it looks a bit off just alone. Turned out bigger than I had envisioned...but I like it!
> 
> When I got it, I wasn't back into the horses like I am now, but wanted a little something horsey, as it's part of my soul..
> 
> Koolio, I want to be a pirate now too! :wink:


 
Its getting darker earlier now so I can not get a photo of my tat which I got at the tender age of around 17 so its old and faded. However Nickers, I think yours looks like a butterfly I will keep on looking for the horse and looking for the horse and looking for the horse. :lol::lol::lol::lol: How is Scott doing


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy I have you stumped Stan with my optical illusion tattoo!:wink:

Scott is doing well! Cardiac rehab today and doctors visit with his PCP. The only thing right now is his pro time levels still aren't right. I am not a fan of his PCP. I don't think they are thorough enough and keep track of thins enough. If this doesn't get resolved....I may have to turn:twisted:...which isn't like me...but this whole surgery has changed me a bit, and when it comes to treatment, I kinda have flown off the handle a couple times when people gave me attitude. Poor pharmacist....don't give me a TONE....not in this juncture.....I WILL become :twisted:. Hahahaha

Inservice today! I got most of my paperwork done last night prior to the 6:00 meeting. So I think I can go and clean and rehang things that fell, and organize! Let's hope.....I never get it all done. Also, I think I'm shutting my door...days like these people who do not have enough to do pop in, distract me ( I swear I have ADD) and I don't anything done. That :twisted: me up too! Hmmm....I think I'm crabby this morning! Hahaha. Not really...:wink:

Good thing, I am not going in as early as normal,. It's nice to chill with my coffee.

Yes, Stan, I've noticed, it's staying light now until 5:30ish.. Too bad it's so COLD! -5 right now:-(. Next week is to worse. Ugh! I need to get some hay delivered too. Send some warmth!

Have a great Friday!!!!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - I am now envious of those who have a short lull during exam times between semesters. Our HS teachers get almost 2 weeks during exams. They are still at work but other than the time they have to grade their own exams and get marks in, it's mostly prep time for the next semester. I also miss having that change of students. I'd much rather have 110 students each semester distributed amongst 3 or 4 courses than 220 students in 6 courses all year long. In JH, there are no breaks. Mid-terms are done during the scheduled school day with supervision being covered by teachers on preps. 

Nice Tats everyone! I admire them on other people but I can't see myself getting one. Too chicken I guess.

On a horsey note, Koolio is still at the stable so I am trying to get out there often. This week didn't happen so much, but tomorrow is ride day. Woohoo! It doesn't look like I will be cutting my hours at work so I will leave him there until April and maybe longer. I found out there is a gal who gives private dressage lessons there who is pretty good, so I may try to schedule a few lessons. I'd like to do a few shows this summer, but need lots of work and confidence first. In the meantime, I am enjoying the horse therapy.

My guys at home are neglected. It has been warm and melting, but everything is still covered in a sheet of ice, so too slippery to ride at all. They still enjoy their scratches at feeding time and the days are starting to get noticeably longer. It doesn't get completely dark now until about 5:30. 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I have not seen my boys in 2 days and they are in my back yard. Wednesday I let DW feed them in the morning and I caught a ride with a co-worker to work. I talked my boss into hauling some off-road tires to a guy that bought them so we stopped by the house and loaded them up(got to catch a glimpse of the boys). Yesterday caught ride with co-worker again then wife picked me up from work to head straight to friends from church to eat dinner and run a new electrical circuit in their attic for a better light. They had a simple incandescent light down low just as you go up the ladder which was useless since all the boxes block any of the light from shining over anything. I brought one of my 2 bulb electronic ballast 4' lights with the chrome shield to throw a lot of light that also has a back up battery in it for one of the bulbs. When it is on for a little while it charges the battery so when the light is turned off one of the bulbs stays lit. I figure it they are caught in the attic and the power is lost for any reason, then they have some light to find their way out without catching their head on every nail sticking down or step off a rafter and fall through the ceiling. Thoughtful, right? We also put a receptacle in the box with the light switch so there is no need to fight with dragging a cord up the ladder when you can just plug it in up there. Yep, they were ecstatic when they saw the difference in how much light was thrown off this set up compared to the old one and it uses less electricity...Best part was it didn't cost them anything but a meal.. They didn't even get to pay for the material we used to install everything,,,wire, switch, receptacle, boxes, connectors, light or staples,,lol.... I enjoyed doing the work and the other guy from church who helped me also enjoys that kind of stuff.


Nice tattoos,,,,,MN17, I can see the horse if I lean my head to the right and squint my eyes real tight then open them wide real quick, but only for that split second..lmbo....kidding, I'm kidding,, but really...lol


It is cold here and I have just been bombarded with calls while typing this. Looks like I will not be idly enjoying my coffee this morning.


Later all.


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, I saw the hidden horse head. Cool, Nicker.


----------



## Stan

Nickers sounds like you need some time out. It is stressful on the partner and it comes out in attitude. Getting the run around by the med Pros also does not help. Get out and ride because there is a ways to go yet.

I ended up in hospital on Thursday. Had some pain in the same spot when I had my heart attack, mentioned it to my doctor and spent the day being tested again, xray the whole 9 yards. All they found was my blood pressure had gone high in the morning but by 4 pm it had fallen and no sign of heart issues. Must have been the stress of being back at work after a great weekend. After the work out I had walking the bush and the long drive I did wonder if I had over done it, but No, so its out hunting some more just to get my fitness up further.

Rick and TJ for the life of me I can not see the horse. Ill have to go back and have another look:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Darn it, I just need spring! It's freezing here with 45 mph winds. I'm still hauling water out to the trough by hand. wah wah wah. I also came home today with probably 16 hrs worth of work to do over the weekend. I cannot stand the semester change! I'm tired and crabby and all I want to do is eat and sleep. :-x


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't mean to sound like such a crab cakes, Stan ...I just don't like incompetent people...and we've had issues,with doc before.

Was a productive day, but I had to leave before I was done bc my hay was being delivered. So, I need to go back to school for a few hours tomorrow. It's OK, I'm enjoying redecorating and organizing. I can't leave it tho...there's extension cords and ladders still there.

Koolio, our HS teachers only get today to finish grading and sending in grades for the semester. Well, we do too, but I was ahead of the grading, so I submitted my grades early. Do you have electronic grading?

Ok Stan, here ya go. I cut the tattoo so you can see the horse head. It's in the bottom half of the butterfly. Keep in mind, it front view and tribal.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, have a glass of wine!! And....know I'm going in tomorrow, so we will both be working. But wait, I thought you were AP....are you teaching classes too? Or am I confused?

Oh forgot to mention, I came home to some roses, steak dinner (cooking now) and a bag of my favorite potato chips; sour cream and cheddar!!!:lol: just because!

Here's a pic of my 'sneaky Pete' :lol: what I good boy I have tho. I simply said, Jay! back! And he backed right out of there!. I'm a proud momma. :lol:

Ahh, I'm so glad,it's Friday!


----------



## corgi

HP- I am with ya! I hate winter. Not only do I hate it because it is too cold and icy to ride but also because it seems my Isabella has decided she is a Diva and refuses to drink while out in the pasture, because the heated water trough is surrounded by mud or ice. Therefore, she has been on colic watch twice since she colicked on Jan. 1. Ugggggggg.....

She was being watched carefully on Monday and Tuesday because she was refusing grain again but on Wednesday she started eating and drinking her heated bucket dry at night in her stall.

So stressful.

Our students were out all week due to a teacher workday on Monday and then snow days the rest of the week. Not much snow but it hasn't been above 20 degrees since it snowed so the back roads are just solid ice and the county where I work is mainly a rural area.

If the kids had to miss a week, this was a good time because it is right at semester break.

I helped the BO last night by bringing in the stalled horses for the night. I let Isabella out of her field first and let her walk around the farm, searching for any grass that was poking up through the snow. It was so funny watching her nose twitch as she swept the snow away.

She watched me bring in half the horses and then made the decision that she was ready to go in for the night. She walked right into the barn and right into her stall. She waited in it for me to come and close the door and tell her she was a good girl. She really is a cool horse.

It may get above freezing tomorrow but then back into single digits and highs around 20 for another week or so. Even though i didn't live there long, I was born in Florida and must have thin blood because I am absolutely miserable in this weather.

I like that the days are getting longer though..that's a positive.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley, so sorry I didn't mention sooner....So glad all,your tests came back OK. you take care of yourself fella! :wink:

Corgi, I never lived in FL..visited many times, but am with you....this cold stinks!

There's a winter weather advisory for tomorrow. 3-5 inches, plus blowing snow. The roads were already drifting when I left the barn.Next week looks even worse, weather wise. Very cold. Negatives. No riding. 

Oh, corgi, I hope Isabella stays colic free.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I hope you are ok. If my blood pressure gets too high, I will get severe chest pains. I've been through tests for heart attack before too. You take care of yourself.


----------



## corgi

Stan, don't know how I missed that. So glad you are ok!


----------



## Happy Place

NM- I am actually the counselor, but I do AP duties. We use PowerSchool for grading etc. This is our first year and whoever set it up didn't do it right, so I am having to find work arounds for so many things! I didn't realize until a week ago that he didn't even set up a master schedule for the second semester! I'm starting from scratch on that tomorrow, then having to schedule each kid. Thankfully we are very small and have only about 200 kids.

DH drove by down the road I take to the barn tonight. He said there were cars off the road and lots of blowing snow. I have to get out there in the morning to feed etc. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## corgi

HP- our school system uses Power School as well! This is our 4th year with it and I have grown to love it. My account is set up so I have access to all students at all 10 county schools. 

The first year was rough, but it will get better. There is so much that program can do.


----------



## tjtalon

Peekin' in & grateful tomorrow is my "Friday". It's been a weird week.

Stan, as much as I want to give away the secret for eyeball-perspective of Nicker's tatoo, I can't, that's hers to reveal, lol! But the evident nostrils are a sure clue. And glad you're ok. Am wondering about my own wee heart...have been slightly tachycardic since childhood (& rheumatic fever) but for the last few months every once in it awhile it seems to jump/squiggle/flutter for a couple of seconds. Don't know what that is. No pain 'tho. Been thinkin' just stress.

HP & Ladona & everyone else in the frozen areas, & everyone in the weirdly fluctuating areas, this is just being an odd & stupid winter. Here it's been getting up in the 60s then plummeting w/snow & wind, then back up to do it again. Freaking (freaky) warm this whole week, but diving temps & a big snow predicted for....guess what?! This Sunday night thru Monday night, cold thru Tues, back up in the 50s Wed, then who knows what.

So my HorseMonday is likely again to be robbed by circumstances beyond my control. No way can I do a 57 mile round-trip out on the prairie on/in icy-snowy roads to try to double (at the least) muck in snow & freezing temps (not too mention no lesson because it can't be done in that kind of weather). I know I have to rethink this arrangement (thanks for thinking of me & encouraging me to rethink, Celeste). I just don't know what to do right now besides hang in w/the circumstances & hope for the best. 

I tried so hard to find a place to go to, when I found Janice's. That place initially I found, prior to Janice, is only 8 minutes from where I live, but it's hunter-jumper, was forced to mount from the ground, & had not one thing of what I want/need to learn; plus $$$ that I couldn't afford. I'm lucky I didn't get seriously hurt in the few times I was there (plus the instructor was an egotistical ***). So, there ya go.

I'm not giving up, you'all. Am just in this space right now. Maybe just need to see the current difficult time as a learning experience. AM getting tired of the double & triple mucks, those take everything outta me. I broached the subject last Monday w/Janice, & it'll get broached again. I need a break...& I need lessons.

Needed to talk, and on here "alone" @ the moment, so good time to vent. Thanks for listening; everyone is so busy, me too, just w/different stuff (like tonight, getting slammed. So sick of solo Friday nights. Especially w/summer coming, I might as well advertise to the Crime Creeps: you'all come! Swipe license tags,break into cars & garages all you want, because I won't be patrolling to catch you anyway!" Yikes, something's gotta change...)

Nicker, your "sneaky pete" is so CUTE! hang in there w/the hubby stress & the school stress &&&. You be me Shero.

Later......


----------



## Stan

Thanks for the thoughts folks the hearts fine and will keep on pumping for a few more years. Put it down to stress, but it was good to know it held up during and after the hunt so in a way its had a hard test and come through it. Gives me the confidence to push a little harder on the fitness front.

I need a kid to ride Bugs for me I have not had the chance and he has gotten a little stroppy. Kids bounce, I don't, and I figure half an hour will settle him down for me to take over.

The horse, Nickers I see it now. Thank you all for pointing it out. Doctors are always cautious with any answer they give and non committal, it is annoying but its the nature of their business. 

And for those interested, and sick of snow, cold, and wind we had a hot windless day  Rain is forecast for Sunday

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Stan.

HP and corgi, we use grade Quick. We've used it for probably 10 years or more. For several,years I refused to use it bc people would totally lose grade in cyber space...and didn't have a hard copy.:shock: now all the bugs are worked out and I too love it. Saves so much time. This is the first year I'd didn't keep a hard copy and electronic copy..scary at first, but I have cut my workload in half.

HP our school too is very small, about your size. Not many of them left!

Snowing here...got a few inches, a few more on the way. Will head to feed, then out to school for a few hours. DH is going to the meat market to pick up our beef. We get a 1/4 from a local farmer.

Have a wonderful day all! Stay warm!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, Glad the ticker is still popping a strong clicking. 

Hope you ladies working on school stuff don't mind me joining you on the work front as I will be here til 3. 

I was talking to my mom last night as she was enjoying her peaceful home and sent her a video of my fireplace to her phone. Told her it would help keep her warm is she just held it close to her as it would be the warmth from my heart as much as from my hearth. 

She loved it..


----------



## Roadyy

Guess I should have added the obvious that it was blazing a beautiful fire. lol


----------



## Koolio

Happy weekend all? For you Stan, happy Sunday

tj- Do I understand correctly that you have been mucking so many hours which is supposed to be in exchange for lessons, but not getting the lessons? Do you get paid for your work mucking? As I have read your posts, something just isn't adding up. It sounds like Janice is getting quite a lot of free labour at no cost. I hope I am mistaken. If not, it is definitely time to find another arrangement, or set up a contract where you are paid out for your mucking time in either cash or in the equivalent cost of lessons and the account is settled at the end of every month. That way, even if you keep mucking and don't ride, you will at least have some extra cash to pay for lessons elsewhere at a time you aren't exhausted.

I am sorry to hear about the nasty winter weather south of us. It is a very strange year. We usually have -40s with lots of snow in January, but so far this month, I think we have had more days above freezing. Yesterday it got up to a whooping +8 (46F)! The snow has been melting for days, leaving lakes of water everywhere. After our heavy December snowfall there is still lots to melt, but I am worried when it gets cold again we will have permanent skating rinks. Since it still freezes at night, walking anywhere in the mornings is pretty dicy. It the roads are mostly dry and bare. 

Unfortunately, the pastures are very icy, so it's really of tough on the horses. They move about very carefully and there is no way we can ride in this. I am grateful to have Koolio at the stable where I can ride him. Speaking of which, my DD and I are off for a ride this morning,

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Horses feed, stalls clean, pictures taken of horses running through the snow....check!

Got to school safe, tried to sneak in, as I am wearing my charhart coat and bibs and barn boots.......nope, saw everyone and their brother...the school is a bee hive on Saturdays. Funny thing is....nobody batted an eye at my attire.....tells ya I live in a small town. It's normal! :lol:

I'm workin' right along with ya Roaddy. Hopeing to be home by 1:00, that's my goal...I could be here all day if I am not careful. 

They are fixing my heater in my room as I speak! YEA! Been heating with space heaters since the pipes broke, what two weeks ago?

see ya!


----------



## farmpony84

Took me a little over two hours to do my chores this morning. Two trips to the manure pile just about killed me and I have another load. Pushing a wheel barrel through snow w/ two flat tires really sucks. I think I'll carry a bicycle pump down tonight. I had to break all the ice out of the buckets, took a hammer to them and then stripped two stalls. This cold weather crap sucks.

The three water troughs outside are frozen about 5 inches across the top. Usually I can break through the ice with just a hammer but not tonight. Tried a tamper but it just vibrated my arms out of the sockets. Finally went in and got a screw driver and chipped away w/ that and a hammer. 

Did you know when you break through ice that thick that it actually spews a mini geyser about 4 feet up in the air? I squealed like a kid when I did that! The horses all had to rush over and get a taste. It was kind of funny. Did it with all three troughs. The holes I managed to break are only about as big as a horses nose but it is supposed to get up to 31 today so I think it will be fine. 

I already set dinner in the stalls for tonight so all I should have to do is haul hot/warm water down from the house. I sure will love it when I someday have electricity and running water in that barn....


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey: I don't THINK I'm being taken advantage of. Am trying to get my emotions out of the picture w/all this. The arrangement worked well last summer thru the fall, then winter hit/Janice lost horses (& people)the Saturday & Sunday cleaners became erratic.

The original deal was 2 muckings for 1 lesson, therefore a lesson every other week. The muckings turned into double & triple, w/weather & people not showing up (if you want, see my post on page 1495 for a descrip of how weird December got).

Janice is a Christian, & I don't think she'd intentionally "use" me. I've seen her used, badly, by some boarders (the people that are now gone).

Like I said, am trying to get my head out of my emotions & look clearly at the whole thing. And this coming Monday a huge snow is moving in so I won't be able to go, so that's no one's fault. Just...thru circumstances, the last time I was on a horse was on Dec 16. Maybe I'm just feeling crummy & will get over it.


----------



## Roadyy

Have you thought about figuring out a way to set a fiberglass water tank inside and then either wrap it to protect it from freezing or run a solar powered heat strip around it under the wrap? Then you can use a hand pump or battery operated water pump to give water to the horses. When the tank is empty then haul it up to refill. I see those 300 gallon tanks on CL all the time for $100 or less then get a small utility trailer for another $300-$500 to set it on. The solar systems really aren't expensive either. As long as y'alls winters last I would have to say the cost to benefit ratio has got to be worth every aching minute spent fighting the ice.


----------



## Koolio

tj- I am sorry as I didn't mean to imply Janice was intentionally taking advantage of you, but it sounds like you are doing an awful lot of work with an inequitable return. Sometimes this happens and nobody realizes it, especially when the unforeseen comes up.

Mucking stalls should pay about $10 an hour, and a lesson on a lesson horse should not be more than $25-40 for an uncertified instructor. For reference, we pay $50 a lesson with a certified instructor who competes and was previously an Olympian. She is one of the best in the area. This includes a lesson horse.

I don't know how long it takes you to muck, but basically 3-4 hours of mucking should easily get you a 1 hour lesson. So, if last summer you mucked for 2 hours a week, then a lesson every other week is fair. It you are mucking more than that, it is not. I do realize the rates may vary from region to region, but the relative cost of each should be similar.

In order to make sure your situation remains unemotional, it would be worthwhile to have a clear written agreement with Janice. Otherwise, expectations, disappointment and emotion can get in the way of a good relationship. With a clear contract, she gains the security of knowing she can rely on you and you gain a fair exchange for your labour.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, have you thought of checking with the barn that is close by and seeing if they have a different instructor? One that you can get along with?


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- I have been using Power School for the past 7 yrs or so at my old job. So I am used to it running properly! They didn't even build a master schedule. All they did was set up sections for one semester and start running! We will limp through this year, but next year, I want it set up properly.

This morning I went out to the barn and found the trough dry. The person who was taking care of the horses the past two days didn't add to the trough, just gave them buckets of water. The buckets were froze solid this morning. I bought new hoses, dragged them out there and they cracked on me and I got drenched! All this during a white out. I dragged the trough closer to the barn and filled it with a short hose. Much better. For the life of me, I don't know why the owner didn't want to put the trough closer to the barn. So much easier to fill. She can't get mad at me, I am taking care of the horses for free while she is vacationing on the beach! I am so ready for summer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Nice day here. I got a lot accomplished at school...not everything, but a lot. Decided I could,stay forever, so left. Still have lessons to write...tomorrow.

Had a nice morning with the horses. The weather was warm....20s! They were spunky, so I got some nIce pictures. 

Didn't go tonight, as we had a white out, so I took the dog out back for a nice walk in the snow.. Gosh, it was beautiful.. Quiet, no one out there except the deer. I need to do that more often. I just sat there and enjoyed the whole thing. Is as dressed for it...which makes the weather tolerable, ya know?

TJ, if it makes you feel better...I do t think any of us are getting much saddle time in. I agree tho, I am not sure you have the fair deal. Three days worth of poo is A LOT! I also don't feel that Janice is trying to take advantage...I want so bad for you to get some time in....but maybe when spring hits, it will work out better. The weather is crazy!

FP, what kinda buckets do,you have. We have the rubber kind that if you hammer the sides, the ice just slides out. That's how we survived last winter...no electric then. So thankful for electric buckets now. We don't use a trough, but we also only have two.


----------



## farmpony84

I have the buckets that aren't rubber but are that flexi plastic so you can hammer them w/out breaking them. I dropped them upside down hard and then beat them with a hammer. It hasn't gotten over 32 in over a week. Usually our cold snaps don't last quite this long but we were really lucky the last couple years w/ fairly mild winters. I guess it's our turn. I do have one electric bucket but I think we are going to use it for the pig. his entire pool is frozen. 

I filled about 5 buckets of water up at the house tonight and drove them down in the rhino, worked out perfectly for the stall buckets. Tomorrow I will have to break the ice on the water troughs again. What if I put a horse blanket over them at night? Would that keep them any warmer?


----------



## NickerMaker71

The only thing I can recommend is filling your buckets with very hot water from your house. It will slow the freezing process, and the horses may enjoy the warm water in they bellies.

Also, slipping a bucket inside a hay/straw lined bucket will also help insulate and slow,the freezing process down.

As far as the blanket, I think that will only keep the snow out, but the outside temps will still freeze the water. Do you have to use the trough? Can you get by with just buckets right now?


----------



## tjtalon

In answer to your question, Celeste, the instructor @ the place close by was the very least of the issues. Personalities I can deal with. It just wasn't the place for me, for the reasons mentioned yesterday, besides the instructor. Any decision of where to go has had #1 issue of affording it, & believe it or not, in Denver metro area: even 'tho it's Colorado, it thinks it's "East" & everything is hunter-jumper, except for the Westernaires. I'm sure there's little pockets of what I need closer around, but have yet been able to find them. Not for lack of looking, but maybe need to look/dig alot deeper, if I decide I need to leave Janice's place. 

I'm starting to think it's just being a rough winter, & things can "start over" w/Spring coming...but that doesn't mean I may not start looking deeper.

Nicker, I did think of that, & realize no one is getting much saddle time in...plus, w/your own horses & others' horses to care for (HP!), you'all are having a tremendous lot of work to do:
FP84 (for instance);I can relate to the manure haul, but the flat wheels are an added "bonus". Yuck. I thought of hot water too. Janice has the buckets w/coils in them; she got sick of breaking ice.

This is gonna sound rotten: I'm really hoping that this Monday gets snowed-out (as predicted). I need a break. Need to catch up on home-stuff and really need the space to think about this whole horse thing of mine (where I'm going, not where I've been [sideways reference to Forrest Gump, lol..]).

I did, however, a couple of days ago hang onto the reins & bridle Rick gave me, & told myself "It's ok, it's real, it's just the winter". Helped, ya know. 

I think I just need some space to re-evaluate direction. Not much, just a little. It'll all be ok.


----------



## thebuddler

*51 and learning*

Moved to Eastern Oregon at 49 , re united with my love of horses. I rode as a kid, but never really gained the knowledge needed to own one. My wife also grew up riding . We have adopted a Grandchild, that we have raised from a baby. She is now 8 years old . We own two horses now, and are learning as we go. One is a 13 year old Morgan mare(Who I ride) , and the other is a 16 year old Arabian gelding (the girls ride) Both horses were not rode for years , before we got them. They are as different as night and day. Gelding(Jerry) is sweet , mellow , and great with the girls. small bad habits we are working on. 
The Morgan mare (Riley) is a bit more hot blooded , and occasionally has attitude problems. I am working on learning training techniques , rather than just riding . I have no idea what these horses training have been when they were younger. I am learning a lot from this forum ,books , and talking to others.
I am really enjoying myself !  Enjoying this thread .


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome to thebuddler! Come join us, Rick & Stan & MaryLandRider might really like another guy on this post-thing...& I'll feel free to speak for the ladies: we'd like it too! 

(As for welcoming, I've noticed many come for a minute & go, & wonder a bit about them, but that's ok, people do what they need to do). I love this "family". Thankful to be part of it.


----------



## Jennywren1

*Why oh why did I wait so long?*

Hi, I am based in the UK and am 51 years young. After 30 long years I finally bit the bullet and booked a two hours trek over the hills. This took place yesterday. It was amazing - as I had hoped, it was just like riding a bike - everything came straight back. Had two blissful hours of walking, trotting and cantering taking in the most beautiful scenery. A good incentive to shift a little weight. Really looking forward to my next ride, hopefully in one months time.


----------



## Stan

Jennywren1 said:


> Hi, I am based in the UK and am 51 years young. After 30 long years I finally bit the bullet and booked a two hours trek over the hills. This took place yesterday. It was amazing - as I had hoped, it was just like riding a bike - everything came straight back. Had two blissful hours of walking, trotting and cantering taking in the most beautiful scenery. A good incentive to shift a little weight. Really looking forward to my next ride, hopefully in one months time.


Not to be rude, Where will you shift the weight to. More to the point From where to where. But I am glad you enjoyed the trek. That's the kind of riding I do that is when I get back on my horse. Keep posting Jennywren1. I'm not as objectionable as my response may indicate.

Nothing to do tomorrow so its annoy bugs for an hour. That is if I can get close to him, he seems to be put out at the moment and turning his rump to me ignoring my attempts a friendship. Not threatening at all. I'll spend time in the sun, getting a suntan and picking ticks off of him. Through I'd throw that sun bit in for those in snow.

Cheers all


----------



## Jennywren1

Thanks for your response Stan. Hope you and Bugs have an enjoyable day tomorrow and he responds well to your advances, if you know what I mean.  Am rather stiff today even driving was awkward. Never mind, was worth it and will get easier following each ride I'm sure.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all
Y'all been busy I see.

Sorry so many of you are getting such nasty weather. Up north from us was -40 celcius a while ago and now they are 23 degrees above average. Wierd weather. They should be around -20 right now and they are +11 celcius.

So it has been determined that my beloved saddle does not fit Scotty. The place I bought it from is willing to take it back on trade for a new one - exact saddle with a wider tree. Yesterday one of the girls has a Crates for sale only used once. Scotty and I tried it out. He looks pretty handsome in it and I finally got to use my western bridle. What do you all think?

















Please ignore the nice sunny day


----------



## Hunter65

Just heard from the lady I bought saddle from, she will take mine back on trade in and sell me new for $550. Price for saddle without trade in is $1200. My saddle is 2 years old, I think its a good deal, what do think?


----------



## farmpony84

I haul hot water to the barn in the evenings and fill the hanging buckets in the stalls because I lock everyone in at night. It really upsets my oldest horse, he never has liked being shut up and I've always tried to be respectful of that. He was my first horse. He was 250 lbs underweight when I got him, I think it was three fingers that I could get between the ribs. He had a hole in his face that oozed puss (turned out he had a tooth that abscessed and blew through his check). It oozed puss for years, we kept treating the wound on the face and never thought to look at the teeth. The previous owner had said it was a puncture wound. Previous owner used to lock him up to feed him in a dark stall and then maybe three or four days later would remember to let him out so he'd go days without feed or water. He ate all the bark off the trees and started eating the barn before animal control finally stepped in. I was able to buy him for $500. That was 26 years ago, can you believe he still hates a stall?

I'm still locking him in at night though, it's about 7-9 degrees at night and he doesn't need to be out in it.

The water troughs are frozen about 5 inches thick but the holes I chiseled seem to be holding as long as I hammer away at them each morning. The center trough is solid ice, no wet stuff left. My hose hasn't thawed out yet. I blew the line out, It should have been ok but it still managed to freeze. Last summer when the Dericho blew through in the 100 degree summer we lost power for several days and had to fill trash cans with water and haul them down in the rhino to fill the water troughs. If it doesn't warm up soon I guess I'll be doing that again w/ bathtub water...

Why can't I just have electricity and running water like the rest of the world?

On a happier note, I carpet cleaned. My house shall remain pristine for the next thirty seconds....

It's supposed to get up to


----------



## Hunter65

Love the fireplace. We did ours in rock too and dh made the mantle from a tree at our propertt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

My mantel is currently made from the finest poster board one can buy at the local walmart and covered with a table cloth... We have an old Oak tree that came down we cut a big block off it but haven't actually made the mantle piece yet. It has some earthquake damage we have to get fixed first.

My grandpas house has a beautiful mantle that he made but it won't fit on mine or I would take it.


----------



## Hunter65

This is ours, not as impressive but it is miles better than the ugly tile that was on it before.


----------



## Stan

Hunter65 said:


> Just heard from the lady I bought saddle from, she will take mine back on trade in and sell me new for $550. Price for saddle without trade in is $1200. My saddle is 2 years old, I think its a good deal, what do think?


 
What brand of saddle is yours, And what did you pay for it new. Looks in good condition for two years old. If its a genuine US made saddle in NZ you would be fighting off the buyers. Liked the photo and the sunshine.

All our saddles are wide tree and we have found they fit most horses except those very skinny ones, however, once we start trekking in earnest the skinny ones muscle up and the saddle fits better. I'm not saying one size fits all. That is stupid but as an all rounder I've found the wide tree I have can be thrown on almost any horse. Mine is a Tucker and my wife rides on in Fabtron


----------



## farmpony84

I love the red walls! 

I think the saddle deal sounds like a pretty fair deal.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Sunday!! 
Well, old man winter has made a reappearance as expected. Wouldn't you know as soon as I switch Koolio's blanket to a lighter one the temperature drops close to 30 degrees in about 8 hours. Yesterday when I rode it was +8 (46F) and when I went out to feed this morning it was -17 (1F). Luckily the stable is pretty close by and I am always up for another trip to check in on Koolio, spoil him and change his blanket.

Hunter and FarmPony - I love the stone on your fireplaces. I'd like to replace the tile on mine with stone as well, but that is a job for another day.

FarmPony - can you get an extension chord to your water tanks? What about a floating tank heater to keep the water open. It would save you a ton of headache and you could easily pull them out when the wearer warms. We used those for years, all winter long. Now our heaters are mounted in the bottom of the tanks, but I still keep 2 floaters on hand just in case.

Jennywren - welcome!! We look forward to getting to know you better. It's a great group of people around here!

DH just left for Vancouver on business for a few days so I am flying solo (with the kids). That means it's time to wash up and repair all the horse blankets and then get the washing machine cleaned up really well before he comes home. He hates it when I wash horse stuff at home, but I can't stand spending $20 a load and three hours of my day at the laundromat. My machine is a super duty, so it works just fine. It just needs to be cleaned and disinfected afterwards. I am sure I have saved hundreds of dollars washing and repairing horse blankets myself. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Celeste

One extension cord and a good de-icer helps my water trough stay nice and liquid. It also helps them drink more because the water is not as cold.

Allied Precision Sinking De-icer, 1500 W - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Hunter65

Koolio said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> Well, old man winter has made a reappearance as expected. Wouldn't you know as soon as I switch Koolio's blanket to a lighter one the temperature drops close to 30 degrees in about 8 hours. Yesterday when I rode it was +8 (46F) and when I went out to feed this morning it was -17 (1F). Luckily the stable is pretty close by and I am always up for another trip to check in on Koolio, spoil him and change his blanket.
> 
> Hunter and FarmPony - I love the stone on your fireplaces. I'd like to replace the tile on mine with stone as well, but that is a job for another day.
> 
> FarmPony - can you get an extension chord to your water tanks? What about a floating tank heater to keep the water open. It would save you a ton of headache and you could easily pull them out when the wearer warms. We used those for years, all winter long. Now our heaters are mounted in the bottom of the tanks, but I still keep 2 floaters on hand just in case.
> 
> Jennywren - welcome!! We look forward to getting to know you better. It's a great group of people around here!
> 
> DH just left for Vancouver on business for a few days so I am flying solo (with the kids). That means it's time to wash up and repair all the horse blankets and then get the washing machine cleaned up really well before he comes home. He hates it when I wash horse stuff at home, but I can't stand spending $20 a load and three hours of my day at the laundromat. My machine is a super duty, so it works just fine. It just needs to be cleaned and disinfected afterwards. I am sure I have saved hundreds of dollars washing and repairing horse blankets myself.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


Vancouver Washington? Or bc? I am in the bc one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Stan said:


> What brand of saddle is yours, And what did you pay for it new. Looks in good condition for two years old. If its a genuine US made saddle in NZ you would be fighting off the buyers. Liked the photo and the sunshine.
> 
> All our saddles are wide tree and we have found they fit most horses except those very skinny ones, however, once we start trekking in earnest the skinny ones muscle up and the saddle fits better. I'm not saying one size fits all. That is stupid but as an all rounder I've found the wide tree I have can be thrown on almost any horse. Mine is a Tucker and my wife rides on in Fabtron


Stan the saddle in the picture is a brand new crates. My 2 year old saddle is a down under long reach Aussie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

This is my 2 year old Aussie saddle


----------



## Koolio

Hunter65 said:


> Vancouver Washington? Or bc? I am in the bc one
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's in BC, your neck of the woods.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all! Not much going in here. Kinda quiet.

Today...I bought Jay a new blanket.
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Tough-1 Polar 1200 Denier Nylon Turnout Blanket


I really like the Tough blanket I have for Rainn. I bought it at Congress. It fits her so well. I love the higher neck. Seems to help it stay on better. She literally rolls in hers and it stays put.

The one I have for Jay, a no namer, is a bit tight across his shoulders and already starting to tear a bit. I know we could get by this winter using the purple one....but I bit the bullet and bought him this new one. :? I feel,a bit guilty spending the $$$$. Although I try to convince myself it was a wise purchase. Probably by the time I get it, this deep freeze will be over. Lol. I got the turquoise one. Thought the color was pretty. 

Someone please help me out of my guilt! :lol: I DID recently find $30 in my jeans...free money so to speak. I figured I would throw that towards it! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I got the turquoise one. Thought the color was pretty.
> 
> Someone please help me out of my guilt! :lol: I DID recently find $30 in my jeans...free money so to speak. I figured I would throw that towards it! :wink:


It looks like you got a great deal. Ok, to help you out of your guilt: why would you want to waste money on stupid stuff like bills when you could order something cool for your horse? 

Seriously, we need to live now. While we're alive. Not wait for the nursing home.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Seriously, we need to live now. While we're alive. Not wait for the nursing home.


Absolutely!!! This is something i have really come to believe in the last 3 months. Do it while we can!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Absolutely!!! This is something i have really come to believe in the last 3 months. Do it while we can!


Ladona would you still have that philosophy if your husband said to you.
I have booked a $8.500 week long hunting trip to New Caledonia In August this year. I thought I had better do it while I still can.

Nickers you could have spent the money on something nice for Scott:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

QUOTE=Stan;4621586]Ladona would you still have that philosophy if your husband said to you.
I have booked a $8.500 week long hunting trip to New Caledonia In August this year. I thought I had better do it while I still can.

Nickers you could have spent the money on something nice for Scott:wink:[/QUOTE]

Stanley....he received an REALLY nice flat screen TV from me as a convalescing gift. :wink: It was WAY more than $86 or whatever I paid for the blanket.:lol:

Here's the funny thing....as the weather started to turn a bit cold, and he not being a horse person, he would actally get mad at me for NOT blanketing! Of course it wasn't cold enough yet, so I didn't, but he has been such an advocate for the blankets....yet, I must admit. He doesn't know about this one! :shock: :lol: Cause I know he would say it really 'isn't' needed....but..... I found $$$ and it was on S-A-L-E!:lol:

I just got the BEST news!!!!! TWO HOUR DELAY! I was awoken this morning by the gale force winds, and thought....oh maybe! Then the time kept passing and passing and now call. I gave up on the thought. THEN....We JUST got the call! WooHoo 

When I left the dog out, it was snowing like crazy, and the winds are still howling. Tomorrow is to be worse, so we don't want a cancelation, or we will have to make that up, and if tomorrow is worse....we'll worry about that then!  Until then...I'm going to enjoy my cup of coffee....very, very slowly!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Going to try to post a couple pics I took yesterday using my good camera. I am still playing around with this new laptop and figuring out how it all works.

Here it goes.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another.

Coo! It worked!!  Except, it's sideways. :-(


----------



## corgi

Stan, well....He just ordered a $65k fishing boat. A $8k huntng trip would have been preferrable.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Back home-we sure did miss the critters! But they were fine & our "sitters" had no problem w/them. Now I have "triple duty" on the corrals-I'll finish raking them out today, & get it in the dumpster. We had dinner @ Claim jumper w/1 couple Friday, then they joined us for a BBQ at our other friend's house-we played horseshoes, Mexican train & had a nice fire in the firepit. A nice drive home on Sunday after breakfast & packing the truck. DH got the necessary RX's, so we are set w/that for awhile. Did some shopping @ Costco & Harbor Freight Tools, & I got a new pair of tennis/hiking shoes that were on clearance @ Bass Pro Shops. DH found sandals that he liked @ Costco, & we also got a pair for our friend after he admired them. Had a great time w/all the visiting, & at the hotel-they remembered me from 4 months ago! We even got the same room we had before!

I am more determined to lose what I have recently gained weight-wise, & will ride alone if that is what it takes. Took the extra time to make enchiladas last night, but no left-overs-so have to start from scratch again tonight & make my batch of rice also. DH started the fire as soon as we got home yesterday, while I unpacked the truck-LOL!

Welcome to our new posters-hope you enjoy it here-we have a nice group of caring folks here & we try not to get to dramatic-haha.


----------



## Eole

Well, I cancelled my riding lesson today, we're in a snow storm and driving an hour in bad road conditions isn't worth the risk. I'm taking care of the horses at home, so fortunately I'm getting my daily dose or "horse-breath" therapy.

Welcome to the new-comers, don't be shy and jump in anytime!

NM71, what's a "little" blanket compared to fancy trips and boats! Funny thing, I found exactly 30$ in old pants pocket this week.
Celeste and Corgi, you're absolutely right: we have to live today as fully as we can.

Yesterday I went ski-joering with my belgian shepherd. So much fun!!! Basically, a belt on me, harness on the dog and a bungie in between. I ski and she pulls. I have to train some commands like "easy, right, left, whoa". I was worried she might go after a deer with me in tow. :shock:

It's snowing heavily, time to light the stove. It's an insert in the stone chimney. It seems many of us have a stone chimney. Even Roadyy, although I can't understand why you'd need one in eternally warm Florida...
Winter is tough this year, came early and excessive cold. We already went through the amount of wood we burn each winter and it's still early in the season.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's quite a coincidence Eole! Everybody better go check their pockets! There may be $$$ waiting to be had!! :lol::lol:

Yea, I think you're right....what's a little blanket...in THIS weather, right? :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I have your guilt free quote. 

What will it cost you if you don't have the blanket there for them and they get sick from the frozen temps? An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


I just sent DW to a local horse shop to pick up 3 more turnout blankets with matching neck rugs for the boys. The blankets are $60 a piece on clearance and the necks are $26 a piece. 

Eole, I left Ms. to get away from the cold and here we are about to have 3 days of rain and freezing temps. They say this area hasn't seen weather like this or for this long since '89. I like the fireplace for the look and for the romantic application when me and DW are the only ones home in the winter. I have threatened to buy a hot tub to put on the back patio as well, but figure that will come later when some of the other projects are caught up on.

I went and bought 20 more 6' T posts Saturday evening and pulled string yesterday after church for where we are going to run the new fencing wire to expand their area. We still haven't heard or received anymore communication from the city ordinance office and figure it is being stuff under the pile to see if it gets anymore complaints before doing anything. After talking with Eddie, who we are buying from, we decided we are going to continue waiting on them rather than contacting them. Either way I would need more posts to fence in another lot to put them on.

Eddie finally got to see the property after all the clearing I did and was completely blown away at how much property was there not being used due to underbrush and trees. He is going to try and get the pool hauled out of there ASAP so I can run the fence wire with out having to take it down to get the pool out later. I will have to drag my horse shed up closer to the shop. Which is a good thing as I can just run one cord out to power it and the fence rather than two like I have now.

Looks like everyone is doing well and had a great weekend. I hope TJ is getting plenty caught up on her last day off since she couldn't make it out to Janice's.


----------



## Stan

Nickers a flat screen and so he should have it and that extra found in the pocket would have brought a nice foot stool.:lol: You photos are great but not sideways This time upside down. Right way up if I adjust the laptop.

Ladona I too once owned a nice boat, but then the horses came along and out went the boat. The say owning a boat is like throwing money into a hole in the ocean and as for horses that's just a hole in the paddock we throw money into. I have had a number of boats in my time. I even owned a commercial fishing boat operating out of Auckland. I am over fishing, now as for my hunting I still have to find away to break the news to Roslyn that I want to go on the trip to New Caledonia. Before its to late. Any pointers from the ladies greatfully accepted.

Gave bugs a slop down because of the ticks and used a medicated wash. After we did the grooming thing I scratched his chest while he rested his head on my head. A little dangerous but a magic moment. Pity I can't get photos. It did worry me he may bite at least he can not tear out any hair.:lol: 

Rick no new is good news on the horse on the property issue. Could you get a copy of the city rules and check it for yourself.


----------



## Stan

*Just a thought*

*Never Argue with a Woman*
*One morning, the husband returns the boat to their lakeside cottage after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out herself.*
 
*She motors out a short distance, anchors, puts her feet up, and begins to read a book. The peace and solitude are magnificent.*
 
*Along comes a Fish & Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, 'Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?'*
 
*'Reading a book,' she replies, (thinking, 'Isn't that quite obvious?')*
 
*'You're in a Restricted Fishing Area,' he informs her.*
 
*'I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I am reading!'*
 
*'Yes, but I see you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up a ticket.'*
 
*'If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault,' says the woman.*
 
*'But I haven't even touched you,' says the Game Warden.*
 
*'That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment.'*
 
*'Have a nice day ma'am,' and he left.*
 
 
*MORAL: Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.*
 
 
No offence intended


----------



## tjtalon

Quick post before I go dig out my frozen car & get to work. Did get caught up on alot on days off, & got in some movie time on the couch too.

Texted Janice yesterday that maybe we need to talk; that maybe it's just the winter, but the 'arrangement" is getting unfair to her & I'm just getting discouraged. So.....will see what The Great Horse Spirit has in mind....eventually.

Everyone that's in the cold parts try to stay warm & be careful on the roads.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's a funny one Stan! I'll have to share that with my FIL. He would get a kick out of that...his type of humor.:lol:

Got the word yesterday afternoon we were closing school today and late arrivial Wed. due to the cold. It's currently -8* but feels like -21*. The super joked that we should enjoy it...it's your Easter vacation. So...ya know what? That is what I am going to do! Treat it as a vaca day!! I'm going to read, watch a movie (with popcorn) and eat LOTS of chocolate!:wink: I actually have a ton of chocolate sitting around....my studetents and I just opened all my Christmas presents yesterday. (my principal had the gifts all this time b/c of the surgery) So....boxes of chocolate await! LOL

Well, guilt no more~ I confessed on my blanket purchase. :lol: DH was saying, "You better blanket those horses up tonight!" And I said...."Speaking of blanketing....I decided Jay needed a better blanket, and ordered him one....it was on SALE." :wink: He just shook his head and chuckled. So...I'm free from guilt! :wink: We don't usually have issues with $$$, but I do feel like I have spent a lot of change lately, so I figured he would have something to say.

Speaking of horsey things......I got the brochure for the Equine Affair yesterday!!! Yahhooo! Mom said she was IN. I think I'll book our room and a seat for the Fantasia today.  Give us something to look forward to! Speaking of $$$$.....I better start sockin' it away! hahahah

Roaddy, did you get your horses blanketed? I was just watching the TODAY show and see the arctic blast has hit your neck of the woods. 

We are a pretty big horse area here, and as I drive to my barn, about 7 miles away, I pass many horses. Most people around here do not blanket. They have shelter out of the wind, but no blankets. I feel bad for them in this weather...which of course is extremely unusual.

Eole, that sounds like a ton of fun!

CCG, glad you made it home safe. Been meaning to ask you, how far is 'town' for you? it sounds like you have to make a plan to go.

jOK, that's it for now. STAY WARM everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Waited til around 10:30 to go out there with the turnouts to give them time to dry off from the afternoon shower. The temp was still around 50 when we went out, but I knew it was going to be dropping fast from there. Woke up this morning at 5 with 37*wind chill and dropping to 32* by 10am. As I figured, Little Man went straight for them trying to bite them off the other two then off himself. He just has to save everyone from the horse eating blankets. Trusty finally got fed up with him and ran him off then Doc did the same thing after having his romp bitten a couple of times. I am expecting the wife to send me pics of shredded blankets when she goes out to feed in another hour or two.

I figured I better get a pic of them as best I could before they were destroyed. lol Trusty was too far off in the dark to get a pic of him in his King's Robe. Oh, and I pulled Doc's blanket up further on his neck to get that tight spot out at his front shoulders.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I have their website where I have been reading over the rules when I have time. It will really come down to the city deciding if they want to allow a bend in the rule through a small loop hole that could apply to the horses if they wanted to.


Tj, glad you were able to get a lot done and hope you can get it worked out to continue your training somewhere if not with Janice. Maybe ask her if she can recommend some one closer to you.

To the newcomers to the thread. Welcome and please join in wherever you find a gap to jump in. We love getting to know new people and their stories.


We are expecting the snow to start falling around 11pm tonight and lasting til around 6am. They are predicting 1-2" and this area hasn't seen snow since 1989!!!! 

I wish my dually was running now as I can only imagine the money I could make pulling no-drivers out of ditches who have no clue how to drive in this weather. By the time this storm would be over, I could have half my house paid for. lol

Oh, MN17, I got the turnouts locally for $59.99 on clearance and the neck rugs for $25.99 to match. I think the lavender looks really good on them.



Just checked the weather and it is suppose to be 28* wcf at 11am when the rains come in.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, the boys look smashing in their new blankets!:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- Town is about 20 or so freeway miles after about 5 miles of dirt road. A nice warm-up for the truck before hitting the pavement. Kingman has LOTS of retirees, & going to town the first week of the month means lots of slloowww traffic. I've learned how to avoid the main drag & still get what I need, though. My FIL got a nice used tractor, a Kiote, so we went & checked that out yesterday & got the (new) flat tire fixed for one of DH's trailers & all the trailers got their new wheel covers put on-woo-hoo!

TJ-Hope you can get a balance for your work at Janice's, you seem to do a lot of work for not a whole lot of riding time. To me, stall cleaning is much harder than the corral cleaning I do. And having to do double & triple duty on a Monday is brutal! And not good for the horses, either. And if some of them are Janice's horses, doesn't she ever clean ? 

Rick-nice blankets-hope the youngster doesn't destroy them! Snow in Fl!-now that is pretty crazy-we had some in November, but now-nothing-not even rain.

I'm going to try to force myself to go out in the cold & start working a bit more w/the horses. Today I'm going to move my hay storage to a 3-sided shed-now that the cows can't come in, maybe it will work so I don't have all the hay & dust from it in my tack room. I need room to put up the 3-tier saddle rack I bought last week & get some saddles up off the floor. Get things functional again.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you and dh got all your business done in town and out of town. You mentioned about your neighbors looking after your animals while you are out of town and it reminded me of the conversation we had with the lady we talked to about giving Amber riding lessons. She said if we ever needed someone to care for our animals while we were out of town to just let her know and she would be glad to. Thought that was a very neighborly gesture even if we are a couple of miles apart.


----------



## Roadyy

Just got word they don't want us coming into work tomorrow until 9am. Really??? It's barely going to be 2" if we get any accumulation at all and the sleet will be almost non existent. I am finding this humorous because I would have been laughed right out the gate if I had asked to come in 2.5 hours late anywhere I worked back in N. Ms. Also heard they are closing all schools in Bay County tomorrow. I kinda understand that one since none of the drivers around here would have any experience driving in winter conditions where a lil chance of ice and smaller chance of snow is about.

This is all new to me for such strong reaction unless they want to allow people to enjoy the 25 year snow flurries..lmbo


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I'm glad Jay got his pretty blanket-he'll need it!

Rick, good idea; if it comes to a parting of the ways, I'll ask her if she can recommend someone closer...

CCgirl, I am & have been, & yes it's been brutal. It's gotten to where I "muck thru", pet the horses, go home. No, I don't do stalls (gratefully, no straw to stock in) but pens & run-ins, so similar to your corrals I guess. No, Janice doesn't do her own horses. Not only is she busy-busy-busy, but has physical issues, so that mucking is very painful. So now that she can, with the business $$, other people do it. But....not well, not at all. There's run-ins that need some deep-cleaning, just by themselves (mostly Janice's horses areas), that need shovels & new dirt (& some low spots close to some run-ins that need the same). There's only so much I can do on any given Monday. I'm not going to criticize Janice, no way. I just always think when I'm in one of these pens/runouts, that if the individual one was mine, even if I was boarding & paying for cleaning, I'd get my b..t out & dig where needed, just for the sake of my horse. But...that's me. 'Nuff said about that, I guess.

Next Monday predicted for more snow/cold, after supposedly going to pop up to 50 degrees tomorrow, then plummet again. Therefore, lol (I guess), all this hiatus is not all "my fault". My response to it is being the problem. But...even in the previous warmer weather, it was hard to get a lesson....hard for me to concentrate when I got one (so, that's my problem). I'm not going to win the lottery, so have to figure how to wrangle $$ for lessons from my budget. Am I aiming too high? I'm sure there's lots of other people in this world who love horses as much as I do, & want to learn to ride, that simply can't afford it. I'm stupid (or stubborn) enough to think I can find a way. This is my second try, & it's make or break (uh, not bones; an aside, lol!)

Have blabbed enough, far more than I intended. Have to go pay bills (it's payday), get ready for work tomorrow etc etc. Oh...I just don't want my existence on this planet to just be about paying bills & struggling along in a job I'm not suited for (& believe me about this: I'm stuck). My whole life I wanted to know about horses I learn to ride. That's it. I've given up on all the rest of the "happiness" things, but not this one.


----------



## Hunter65

Roadyy said:


> Just got word they don't want us coming into work tomorrow until 9am. Really??? It's barely going to be 2" if we get any accumulation at all and the sleet will be almost non existent. I am finding this humorous because I would have been laughed right out the gate if I had asked to come in 2.5 hours late anywhere I worked back in N. Ms. Also heard they are closing all schools in Bay County tomorrow. I kinda understand that one since none of the drivers around here would have any experience driving in winter conditions where a lil chance of ice and smaller chance of snow is about.
> 
> This is all new to me for such strong reaction unless they want to allow people to enjoy the 25 year snow flurries..lmbo


It's like that here even though we usually get some snow at least once a winter. The whole city shuts down. The rest of the province laughs at us lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Shutting down the whole city (or state in our case) makes snow storms fun. Unplanned vacation for all!


----------



## Koolio

It is so interesting to see the differences in how weather affects people in different regions.
Nothing shuts down here due to weather!  In almost 20 years of teaching, I have never had a late start and have had maybe a half dozen "inclement weather" days where although some students didn't go to school because buses weren't running, all staff had to be there. I guess we are used to winter. Last year the consultants and central office staff were allowed to go home a half hour early one day because of a tornado warning. Kids and teachers were held in the schools until the extreme weather passed.

It is also strange for me to hear everyone's blanketing stories at what we consider relatively mild temperatures. My boarded horses get blankets so they grown less of a winter coat and don't take as long to dry off after riding indoors. This is more of a convenience for us than it is to keep them warm. If they are at home, they don't get blankets in the winter except for my daughters mare who doesn't grow enough of a winter coat and is hard to keep weight on. If we get a day that hovers around the freezing mark, I take the blankets off, as this is a very warm winter day? My old man Sam is as fuzzy as can be. I ran my hand through his cost and almost lost my whole arm! When it's warm, he lays out in the snow to cool off. In summer, we blanket everybody to give them a break from the mosquitoes. 

For reference, here is Sam sporting his winter coat. He's woollier than a polar bear!


----------



## farmpony84

well.... They passed out our paycuts today at work... I guess mine is better than some but... It's hard to swallow. 

"Hey, you work so hard for us, we are going to add more work to your plate and take away your pay. Be proud to work for us!"....

I know... be happy to have a job....


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like it is time to surf the web for a new job.


----------



## Northernstar

Snow has exceeded 4' on our property, -30 W Chill, and the 3 woolly mammoths I have out back _still_ insist on dining outside of their barns! (ample hay inside if they choose of course) Heading out now for the night's feed. I agree with Koolio that it's so interesting the diversity of our weather, and how we in the North wouldn't bat an eye @ what many find alarming. It has made for interesting conversation this season for sure!


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - Don't give up!! I believe that where there is a will, there is a way to connect with the things you love. Have you talked to Janice yet? Maybe there are some other stables in the area that would be willing to trade some mucking for lessons (with a clear written agreement). Are there any horse clubs in your area that you could join or that could connect you with someone willing to exchange some labour for horse time? 

I have had many times in my life when I couldn't have a horse so I found other means of being with horses? I spent some time volunteering for a handicapped riding association walking kids around on a lead line, volunteered at an historic park where I learned to ride sidesaddle and drive Clydesdales, and when in college, I found a horse at a stable where my brother in law worked that just needed exercising. When DH and I were first married, we rented / were caretakers of a farm with horses. We fed, did chores, mucked and rode in exchange for reduced rent. I didn't have a ton of experience during these times, but I sure learned a lot! They got me through to where I could ride more regularly and eventually have a horse of my own again.

Don't give up. There is a way to fuel your passion and you will find it!


----------



## Northernstar

farmpony84 said:


> well.... They passed out our paycuts today at work... I guess mine is better than some but... It's hard to swallow.
> 
> "Hey, you work so hard for us, we are going to add more work to your plate and take away your pay. Be proud to work for us!"....
> 
> I know... be happy to have a job....


That has been the motto of my husband and 100's in his field for the past few years... 'Happy to have their jobs!', and they are. Know that you're not alone!


----------



## Koolio

farmpony84 said:


> well.... They passed out our paycuts today at work... I guess mine is better than some but... It's hard to swallow.
> 
> "Hey, you work so hard for us, we are going to add more work to your plate and take away your pay. Be proud to work for us!"....
> 
> I know... be happy to have a job....


This happened to me last year when I was "surplussed" due to cutbacks. I lost over 15% of my salary and gained an extra 10 hours a week of working in an environment that is a total mismatch to the skill set I have worked for 29 years to develop. I just keep telling myself, "this too shall pass"...


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - I think the horses somehow feel safer with their buts toward a raging wind than behind any kind of shelter. Mine eat the food in their sheds last and reluctantly. Think the only time I have seen them run for cover in bad weather was the second time we got golf ball sized hail. The first time they stood out in the middle of the field getting whacked.


----------



## farmpony84

I've been a contractor for 20 years and it's the first time I actually took a hit so I can't really complain and of the 4 girls in our office, 2 are going home w/out jobs so... Wine as I may.... I have a job.... Several people took a 50% reduction in pay. Mine wasn't that bad and I really think I can eat it... 

I will look for another job but I really love what I do. I really enjoy being a part of it and it's close to home and even with the paycut I think the money is good for what I do....It is sad though when the customer cares more about the worker than the company does... then again, the company doesn't know us. They are based 50 miles away and have nothing to do with us. We work on site, I've been there 10 years myself, they've never met us, they bought us from another company.... They don't even know what we do because they don't have a need to know so... it is what it is....

Koolio, how come I can't like your post?


----------



## Eole

Stan, I like your sense of humor. I'm sharing your joke...
Roadyy, now I understand you need your fireplace once every 25 years when the snow comes down to Florida?  But for ambiance and mood, nothing beats cuddling in front of the fireplace.

TJ: keep the flame alive. You have a passion for horses, I'm sure you'll find a way to get it fulfilled somehow.

Koolio: Sam is so cute! I had the same reflexion about dealing with snow, cold and blanketing. Perspectives change depending where we live, and what is "normal" to us really isn't to the next guy.

Remember yesterday, I mentioned cancelling my riding lesson because of weather? Well, there was a monster 40-something cars pile-up on the highway exactly where and when I was supposed to travel if I hadn't cancelled. And I thought I was a "sissy" to cancel.. Over 60 victims, 7 in critical condition, one death. Tonight, I'm grateful to be safely home.
article about it:
64 injured in huge Quebec chain-reaction crash


----------



## Happy Place

Today our school was closed due to cold. Teachers had to report. No word yet on tomorrow but either way, I will be going to work. I have never had to go in on a snow day before. I feel sorta cheated! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh man HP! that stinks! LOL Actually, our super came to our union president and said, if we continue to have these late starts, either we need to give up our preps and teach, or we could come in early.....we said we'd give up our recess time....she was OK with that. Phew! 

We had yesterday off...although, I think we could have gone, at least a late arrival. It was cold, but the sun shone the whole day, no wind....I think they expected worse conditions. I hate when they close 24 hours early...cause you never know. Oh well....I did enjoy my 'Easter Vacation' day. Spent time with the horses, ran a few errands with DH, watched a movie....it was good. 

Late arrival this morning. They do this to let things warm up a bit. It's currently -8* with a wind chill of -20. To be full sun again today. 

As far as blanketing...I try to not blanket unless it hits the single digits or negatives. Blankets come off tomorrow. LIke I said, most people around here don't blanket....I probably don't need to...but makes me feel a bit better. :?

My horses also prefer to be out. I opened the stall doors to clean and they both waltz right out, so I threw their hay out into the field. Let them stretch their legs and get some sunshine. Of course they can always come and go as they please during the day.

Here is a picture of a weather anomaly.(sp) They are called snow rolls, and the atmosphere has to be just perfect temp, winds, humidity wise. Also there must be the correct snow consistency....hard below soft...something like that. Anyway, it's been all over the news. Never saw it before! Pretty cool!

TJ....DO NOT GIVE UP THE FIGHT! There is always a solution floating out there somewhere! You love the time with the horse too much to give it up. Keep searching. 

Roaddy.....well.....did you get snow?

Eole, good thing you cancelled! Wow! Sometimes it's just not worth it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share a picture from yesterday. 

Look at Jay's face. Can you say coy? LOL:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! We just got called off AGAIN! Apparently the temps are colder out than yesterday! :evil:

Happy Easter everyone! Another day off our Easter holiday.:-( Oh well...what are ya going to do. This is why I save personal days...so when I do really need a break from the madness, I can take a day for me! LIke when it's Equine Affair time!!!:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Those snow rolls are cool!! I don't think I have seen them around here before!


----------



## Eole

In our school schedule, they plan 3 or 4 "snow-day" that are floating days-off for the kids when weather is too crazy to get to school. If they don't use them during winter, then they spread them in Spring before year-end. Teachers are expected to work those days, either at school or at home. I find it unfair that they take those days off your Easter Vacation.
I'm in Snow Country and I've never seen snow rolls either, very cool.

Roadyy, did the nice new blankets survive?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, in the 'olden' days we too would have snow days in our schedule. If we didn't use them, we would get the day off. Those who make the calendar now do not allow for that, so our holidays are stripped from us. If we use all vaca days, they add onto the end of the year!:shock::shock:

Making this a catch up day on odd school stuff until noon. Then the day is mine!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yesterday was laundry day & I cooked the last of the ham in the crock-pot-it came out so good-DH had two heaping bowls. We put the hay in the semi-open shed-DH leveled it a bit & says he can add doors if that becomes necessary-it will take a lot of work to make it weathertight, but we can do it in steps since our winter is being fairly mild. 

Eole-so glad you canceled that lesson and didn't get involved in that accident!

TJ-I should have super strong arms since I have a double-lift w/the manure-into the wheelbarrow, then into the dumpster. I know the raking alone has me peeling layers off-the other day, though w/the wind I kept all the layers on. 

Stan-Is hunting season over now? Or are some more trips planned? We are trying to get some floor space in the shed next to the house so we could get a freezer-that would help so much. Then we would have space for something if DH gets the bug to go hunting-he bought reloading equipment a few months ago. And we priced supplies while we were in CA so he could compare w/prices here & online.

NM-glad that you are enjoying the time off & have those contingent days for later. Jay is adorable.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a closer picture of those snow rolls.

Also....I think I forgot to mention...when we went shopping yesterday, I went through my purse....and guess what I found????? yep $$$$$ I'm saving it! There's a trip to the tack store in my near distant future! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

The blankets did survive. We got sleet and a few snow flurries. We were told not to go in til 9am today then got the word around 8 that all of our yards are closed due to ice on all the metal. Would take half the day thawing everything out. This sucks since I am going out of town Saturday for board retreat and can't make up the lost time. 

I took a few pics this morning and hope they all load so you can see what we got. Oh, and because the horses aren't accustomed to this weather here is the reason I blanketed as I knew it was going to be freezing rain and with Doc being still a little under weight didn't want to risk it. The blankets are coming off today even with the temps still around freezing with wcf.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, those snow rolls are neat. I hope everyone is safe out there and with all the sunshine we will have today I am going riding for a little while on Little Man and Trusty. If time allows afterwards then I'll do ground work with Doc to get him some exercise.


----------



## Celeste

I am somewhere under all those layers of clothes.


----------



## Roadyy

You look warm. Loll 



That is a beautiful house in the background. Love those!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Woohoo Celeste!!!! :lol: are you going sled riding? Lol

Is that your home? Beautiful!! I want that porch!!!!


----------



## Celeste

We just went for a walk in the snow. I am not used to this cold stuff! This is our house. My husband inherited it from his grandfather. It was built in 1835. It does have some issues such as leaks and holes here and there, but we love it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! That's spectacular Celeste!

That's what I call a Georgian Home!

Since it's so old....do you notice any oddities.....spirits? :wink:

Do you have a swing on that porch of yours? I so wish we had a covered porch, especially a wrap around one. We have three decks, but nothing covered, so when it is too hot or rainy, I'm stuck in doors. :-(


----------



## Celeste

Thanks. We don't have a swing, but we have a chair that swings and we have a hammock. 

I think if we had any ghosts, they left because it is too cold. 

There have been times that I have heard weird sounds, but I have never seen a ghost jump out and say boo. If I was a ghost, I would have a ball saying "boo" to people at the most inopportune moments.

At least two people have died in the house.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Since it's so old....do you notice any oddities.....spirits? :wink:
> (


How would you know? A lot of people comment that it looks like a haunted house.

This one even looks spookier. It is abandoned.


----------



## tjtalon

I love Celeste's house, Nicker's pic of her & Jay, & freezing is way too cold for Florida, Rick.

I have no news, just reading & catching up, & trying to extract my head outta my...muck 'barrow...!

A new storm is expected to slam in. I'm amazed @ the temps/weather around the country. It's just too weird. Are the horses in the "habitually frozen" North more acclimated to very cold? Maybe the ones raised by generations in more temperate areas have had no chance or reason to develop deeply wooly coats (but bet they would, w/in a not long period of time). Just a thought.

Drivers on roads are another issue altogether, since most can't learn or acclimate to anything it seems! I can't count the times that drivers have slid by or around me (TG) in icy/snowy conditions, somehow expecting they can drive the same as in July. I want to grab them & say "You moved to COLORADO! What are you thinkin' of?! Anyway, my little soapbox on that one...

(Thank you for the positive prods re my Horse Thing...this wee story ain't over yet...).


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, that abandoned one looks like many of the camps near ours in the mountains!:lol:

How would I know? I have a 'sense' about these things.....:wink:

Speaking of...A sense that is...went to see my dad today to give him his Christmas present. I know, a little late. Anyway, as he was getting dressed ( it was nearly 11:00) his DW ( remember dumb wife here) was talking about his death and putting him in a home etc. he's in the other room....she's all concerned about $$$$$ and so wants to keep him there as long as possible. I asked, is he getting the care from you he needs? I read her micro expression....NO! As she lied and said yes. Her voice also changed octave too. Humph!:evil: I'll have to get my evil sister involved. Hahaha. My senses...she lies, and I can read her micro expressions.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> How would you know? A lot of people comment that it looks like a haunted house.
> 
> This one even looks spookier. It is abandoned.


Many neat old homesteads just like that up here - Settlers had a hard life and plenty of 'Can-Do' spirit back then! I learned that there was no electricity here until after WWII


----------



## Celeste

It was in the 1950's before electricity was available here as well.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Celeste, I LOVE your house!

Nicker, how frustrating that your Dad is married to his DW. She sounds like a real winner.:evil:

Today was vet check day. Isabella had her annual "check up", shots, and coggins. I asked the vet of he thought Isabella may have ulcers and that was why she wasn't finishing her grain. He didn't think so. He suggested gradually changing her over to senior feed to see if she likes it better. Since we have no idea how old she is, it is probably a good idea. We know she is over 18.

Found out something interesting. Isabella has one canine tooth and I guess that mares don't usually have them. I noticed it a few months ago. She only has one and it is very small. The vet never noted her having one in the past, so don't know if he just missed it or it is just now erupting. Did some reading and some believe that mares that have them have a hormomal imbalance. ( very true in Isabella's case) and that they are dominant mares. ( not true in her case)

She had good gut sounds and I caught her drinking water out of the trough today so hopefully we are done with "colic watch". Doc thinks it may just have been a freak, one time thing. Hopefully changing her feed won't bring on another bout. They are going to do it gradually.

The farrier came out after the vet. Needless to say, it was an expensive day, but a good one! 

Happy hump day! :lol:


----------



## Eole

Celeste, that is a gorgeous house. I love old houses with a history. The porch is so lovely. I had the same thought as NM: not haunted?  (and you look too young to belong here... )

Roadyy, white stuff down in Florida, Mother Nature is indeed a little confused this winter. Your horses can't be prepared for this kind of weather, so the blankets are a must. Especially for your older one.

TJ: horses adapt within a year. I have friends who buy horses from the states (like, California), bring them to Canada. And the following fall, they grow a healthy winter coat. It has to do with length of days: they shorten faster at the end of summer and it triggers the coat growth.

NorthernStar, I really like your Avatar, peaceful place. Is this where you live?

Since I can't ride, I measured all my horses hooves and ordered some used/new boots. A trimmer that stopped working is selling his whole stack of boots half-price, a very good deal. DH asked if I bought some for his gelding. WHAT? Does he plan to ride? :shock: He's an awesome rider, but work is burning all his time and energy these past years. Maybe his recent surgery did some good; time to enjoy what we love now, as we don't know what's waiting around the corner...


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Yesterday was laundry day & I cooked the last of the ham in the crock-pot-it came out so good-DH had two heaping bowls. We put the hay in the semi-open shed-DH leveled it a bit & says he can add doors if that becomes necessary-it will take a lot of work to make it weathertight, but we can do it in steps since our winter is being fairly mild.
> 
> Eole-so glad you canceled that lesson and didn't get involved in that accident!
> 
> TJ-I should have super strong arms since I have a double-lift w/the manure-into the wheelbarrow, then into the dumpster. I know the raking alone has me peeling layers off-the other day, though w/the wind I kept all the layers on.
> 
> Stan-Is hunting season over now? Or are some more trips planned? We are trying to get some floor space in the shed next to the house so we could get a freezer-that would help so much. Then we would have space for something if DH gets the bug to go hunting-he bought reloading equipment a few months ago. And we priced supplies while we were in CA so he could compare w/prices here & online.
> 
> NM-glad that you are enjoying the time off & have those contingent days for later. Jay is adorable.


Cacowgirl: Hunting season is all year in NZ for deer, pigs, and goats. There is a season for large birds except turkeys. We only shoot turkeys in the months that don't have an r in them. Some areas put a season on the animals but that is generally self imposed by the hunters to give the game time to settle. 

The only thing that interferes with hunting is weather. I have to get my fitness up some more but hope to go again end of February. I have ventured out locally for pigs however in the thick scrub we have, dogs are required. I don't have any pig dogs but its still a nice walk through the bush. 

I still have not managed to tell SWMBO of my plan to go to New Caledonia on a hunting safaris for a week and I notice no advice coming from the horse people on how to get around her. 

And no I have not forgotten Bugs


----------



## Stan

*What a delema*

I have a problem of monumental proportions. The sheep got into the garden and sampled the tomatoes.

Roslyn has given me an ultimatum, she left me a note. It read. The sheep go or I go.

What do I do. Does she really expect me to get rid of Bugs mates









I'll miss her, for a time.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

The goats don't talk back, complain if you spend time with others, stay out all night with your friends, have more than one join you for long walks on the beach and couldn't care less if you spent a week hunting on New Caledonia.



Celeste, that is a beautiful home and I know the issues that come with the older drafty homes like that. 

We were given yesterday off and told not to come in til 12 today. I leave for a board retreat tomorrow after work and won't be back til Sunday afternoon. Spent yesterday in freezing temps working with the horses and yard work with my daughter.

temps are still freezing, but will be back up in the 70s this weekend. Limbo


Will see y'all more this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter65

Wow Celeste what a beautiful home. They certainly don't build them like that any more. 

So I decided to trade my Aussie saddle in for another one the same but wider tree. If I happen to win the lottery any time soon, I will buy that western one.


----------



## tjtalon

Have thought about this, Stan: so...go hunting in New Caledonia, just go; the ticker has only so many beats. Your option seems to be a week of new notes. Life is short, so do what Stan needs. The wife needs to do what she needs to do. Guess that sounds brutal, but you said you hadn't gotten input (except w/Rick's one today) so this is mine. You've talked about the existing estrangement; will not doing what you need to do make that hard situation any better? As for the "goats or me" note, sounds like, from a woman's point of view, like a woman picking a thread to argue about from the end of some rope of hers. Yup, having the tomatoes destroyed is an issue, but there's other ways around it besides ultimatums. Besides, Bugs needs his buddies & the tomatoes will grow back. Apologies if my opinion causes offense, I sure don't mean to do so.

This is being a difficult winter all 'round. Nasty storm moving in here tonight (oh,yay,work 2p-10p tomorrow, so will be in the thick of it & not likin' it! Grateful for job grateful for job...) Good to hear warmer weather finally moving into Florida, hope it lasts. I'm taking next Tues-Wed-Thurs off for vacation days, made my tax appt for Thurs. Need to get stuff done @ home. Monday may not be likely for Janice's place, but will see. If not, maybe can get out there Tues or Wed. Told her we need to talk, so playing all this by seat-of-pants.

Later.....


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Celeste, that is a gorgeous house. I love old houses with a history. The porch is so lovely. I had the same thought as NM: not haunted?  (and you look too young to belong here... )
> 
> Roadyy, white stuff down in Florida, Mother Nature is indeed a little confused this winter. Your horses can't be prepared for this kind of weather, so the blankets are a must. Especially for your older one.
> 
> TJ: horses adapt within a year. I have friends who buy horses from the states (like, California), bring them to Canada. And the following fall, they grow a healthy winter coat. It has to do with length of days: they shorten faster at the end of summer and it triggers the coat growth.
> 
> NorthernStar, I really like your Avatar, peaceful place. Is this where you live?
> 
> Since I can't ride, I measured all my horses hooves and ordered some used/new boots. A trimmer that stopped working is selling his whole stack of boots half-price, a very good deal. DH asked if I bought some for his gelding. WHAT? Does he plan to ride? :shock: He's an awesome rider, but work is burning all his time and energy these past years. Maybe his recent surgery did some good; time to enjoy what we love now, as we don't know what's waiting around the corner...


I agree with your knowledge of winter coat growth and adaptability - blanketing would be the very last ever resort here, and only if Vet recommended... Thank you, and yes, this is where we live, and we love our life here! A piece of land in the very midst of the Nat'l Forest @ 1,400'-a 360 view of _nothing but just__ that_- a quiet existence except the occasional call of a hawk or an eagle


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> I have a problem of monumental proportions. The sheep got into the garden and sampled the tomatoes.
> 
> Roslyn has given me an ultimatum, she left me a note. It read. The sheep go or I go.
> 
> What do I do. Does she really expect me to get rid of Bugs mates
> 
> View attachment 362306
> 
> 
> I'll miss her, for a time.:lol:


The only problem is that Bugs' mates can't remind you of your dentist app. next week or where on earth you put your saddle cleaner the other day


----------



## tjtalon

That's very true, Northernstar; women are the coordinators & detailers of life. Just sounds like Stan has had a hard row to hoe lately.

And, I've admired your avatar too...what a beautiful environment!


----------



## Roadyy

You have all read my ramblings about Jessa. Well, here is your chance to see her in action when left alone in her room too long in the morning. Enjoy..

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxwj-RzPLIuKSlhuU2lCVThwTmc/edit?usp=sharing




Let me know if the link didn't work as I'm just now playing with Google Drive.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I so remember those days! She is so cute!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Happy Friday!!

Back to work.........................


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful video of Jessa, Rick! Loved the problem-solving w/the table, lol...if it doesn't work, dance at it!


----------



## Cacowgirl

The link worked fine. Have a great W/E!


----------



## corgi

Link worked great. What a cutie pie and tough little girl. When she fell, she just said "ouch" and rubbed where it hurt and then went on with her task!

I am at work and usually don't post from here but someone just irritated me so badly that I need a moment to decompress. One of my biggest irritants is when someone ends up making more work for me because they aren't doing the job they are supposed to do. 

On a positive note, it was 4 degrees when i drove to work yesterday and 25 when I drove to work this morning. It's a heatwave!

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

I am in the business of fixing other people's screw ups. When they break the equipment issued them to weld with then it is my job to fix it and get them back out there welding again. So I know all to well what it means to have a lot of work because some one else isn't doing their job very well. Other times I feel related to the MayTag repair guy sitting around here with nothing to do but surf the interwebs.


----------



## Critter sitter

What a Cute video Rick. 
I don't have time to catch up on reading so sorry.
Things have been Very Cold and Dry here I guess we need the snow. Hopefully it will come soon. 

Bre was in for psychiatric testing. I am waiting to hear back on the tests. 
Ranch and horses are all doing well.
We are ready for spring.

I bought a new saddle. A billy cook It is really nice I love the ride.

I am also looking at buying a vintage Hamley. If I can get it for a good price.


----------



## Roadyy

Great seeing you Lori. I hope the tests come back with good news to help her get a handle on life so it doesn't keep a grip on her.

If you get a chance then please post pics of the saddles, hun I'd like to see them.


Thanks for the compliment on the video.


----------



## Stan

*little encouragement*

Here is some encouragement for those still in the grips of winter.

The days in New Zealand are getting shorter. Or is that my eyes are growing dim. However, we are going into the hottest month. Its Saturday morning the first of February and I've just come inside from the morning chores SWMBO has for me to do. Clean out the water troughs in a couple of paddocks, do the washing which to a man is no big deal Just throw it all in the machine turn it on and leave it to its own devices. No sweat.

Talking about Sweat. I have started the hole for the offal. Dug down about 18 inches, its bone dry and hard as concrete. We are still badly in need of rain, none in sight. This hole could take some time. I have decided to put the remaining sheep in the freezer, then I will have to get a mate for Bugs, something that does not eat salad greens. 

Little does SWMBO know, Bugs, on occasion, has walked through her garden and helped himself to a salad. She should have locked the gate and not just pulled it closed. Bugs is an inquisitive horse, lucky it was only me around when he did it otherwise the hole would have to be a lot bigger:lol: 

Its 10-30am the sun is in a clear blue sky just a gentle breeze coming in with a hint of the Tasman ocean as a fragrance. 

Rick: my video player is not working so did not get a look at it.

CS: good luck with the assessment and all.

TJ: Just found out I may not be able to go to New Caledonia. Seems that the insurance companies are gun shy for those with past heart problems which is stupid because we take meds to keep blood pressure down, stop clotting, lower cholesterol, reduce the sex drive, Hell, what risk do We present to anyone, let alone an insurance claim. So that's one I have to work on, I still want to go.

Nickers: found any more money to spend, or is that just the excuse to spend. Gee honey, I found a $50 in my jeans pocket I had forgotten about, and I brought for the horse a:lol: I still have not told Roslyn how much I paid for my hunting rifle, and all the associated bits let alone the cost of the trip to New Caledonia, if I make it. I don't think she is going to go for, Look what I found in my jeans pocket, a spare $10,000. I could counter her response by adding if you had of done the washing and checked my jeans pockets, you may have found it. Doesn't wash does it.:lol::lol:

Celeste: Thanks for the ear:hug: 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## farmpony84

Shhhh.... I had a pretzel stick at lunch! Shhh.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

We'll Stanley.....actually i DID!!!:lol::lol::wink:

This was a three pay month, which means this pay was deduction free!!!! Yippee!

A girlfriend and I are going to the tack store tomorrow....moving SALE! 
S-A-L-E. 

So...my 'found $$$$' will be putto good use!!:wink: Hahaha. No need to worry Stan. 

Oh, forgot to mention...I ALSO found a Visa gift card at the bottom of that same purse!:shock: when DH was in the hospital, and I stayed at the family house, someone donated visa gift cards to all who where staying there for Christmas gifts.:thumbsup: wasn't that something? So anyway...I stock pile gift cards. ( drives DH nuts, as he likes to use his right away)...and found that TOO! Hahaha. MERRY Christmas!!!!!!:wink:

Back to work the last two days. Felt good to be back with the kiddos.

Good news...I was able to walk away free of 'homework', which is abnormal for me. That feels good too!

Had the horses feet trimmed tonight.

Also had a guest at the barn. Jay was such a good boy, as we stood there and talked...he just stood there too...like he was part of the group.. They were impressed with how well mannered he was. Proud mamma.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday! I hope everyone has good things planned for the weekend.

We are back to winter again here with temps in the -20's and a bit of fresh snow. Tomorrow is stable day and so I am hoping for another good ride on Koolio. I also need to switch out his blanket as I washed and mended his newer one while DH was away. Next long weekend I'm due for a trip to the laundromat to do a bigger mid-winter wash and repair.

The cold weather puts me in a reading and redecorating mood. Since reading is much less expensive than renovating the bathroom and a new living room suite, I dug out a pile of horse books from the basement. A while back someone (NickerMaker?) was asking for some suggested horse reading, so here are a few good titles from that stack...

The Tao of Equus -Linda Kohanov
The Horses We Love, The Lessons We Learn - Tena Bastian
Learning their Language - Marta Williams
Horses Don't Lie and Dancing With Your Dark Horse -Chris Irwin

And just for fun because it is a cute and funny little book,
Hold Your Horses - Bonnie Timmons

I also liked books by Monty Roberts, Buck Branneman, Ray Hunt and John Lyons.

Well, tonight is movie night with DH and the kids. DH is making popcorn and we are setting up to watch the movie Rush (about the race car drivers) starring Chris Hemsworth (aka Thor). Since I have a huge crush on Thor, there is no reading or going to the stable tonight as I have a date!

I hope every has a great Friday evening!


----------



## tjtalon

Lori, good to hear from you; hope the eval for your daughter goes well & you get a place to go on from.

Nicker, I read your today's post & just giggled thru the whole thing (dang, I wish I could find some stashed goodies...!) You have a lovely weekend, my friend.

Ladona, also a bit of a giggle; not @ you, just reminded me of my own [email protected]_thing. I'm designated "quality control" w/reports, so am now now as the Grammer Nazi (add spelling to that). I go ahead & fix the inevitable finger-farts, but constant misspelling of the same danged words, run on sentences etc I have to hard copy the "purp" his errors. All take it in good humor, including the Chief, but our "problem child" has to whine & cry that he's being "picked on". Whatever. Want to say to cry-baby (this guy has a lot of other problems too btw) "You spell 'realtor' one more time as 'realitor' I'm gonna tatoo it on your head". LOL! Like I don't finger-f on this chat! But, this ain't work...& we all know Stan has Sacred Right to spelling exactly as he pleases...(poke poke, all in fun, Stan).

Tracey, I have 5 days off after tomorrow, & will be doing @ least 2 days of cleaning & movin' stuff around. Does does count as "remodeling"? Hah, nope! But, it's free & needs to be done. Hope I can get some work in on my Horsehead project too.

Stan, that sounds like insurance bs, for them to keep from being sued. Do hope you get to go. If not, you're off the hook from further upsetting the wife (which may not be a bad thing, & the decision to upset or not taken out of your hands, which could be a relief). I hope your area gets rain; your weather is being as weird as ours, just different. Ummm..goats in the freezer is a good solution for garden-crashing. New mate for Bugs...a...boxer??

One one work day (12noon-8p) tomorrow, the off for 5 days. Need it. Will see what transpires w/Janice & my Horse Thing effort (so far...it ain't done yet..).

Later...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, you giggled bc you also know my secret about 'presents'...and hoarding those too!:wink::lol:

I don't know what it is about gift cards.....I do hoard the things...I have one sitting by the computer given to me by a student LAST Christmas!!!!:shock: I'm a book hoarder too...so I don't know why I don't use it! 

Maybe Koolio, I'll use it on one of your book suggestions...yes,that was me. I put your other suggestions on my amazon wish list. I'll do the same with these. I do have, and have read 1/2 of Tao. I love it....but I am not enjoying reading on the kindle. I prefer holding a book in my hand. That way I can look back, look ahead, feel how far I've gone, or have to go.....

I'm currently reading 'as far as my feet will carry me'. It's about a German prisoner of war. Pretty good....I will finish it, but not spectacular. Another kindle book. TJ, you,might like it! Check it out!

Excited about the moving sale. Hope I find something! Since I want to...probably won't.

Something is up with our dog....the last several days she's just been off. Picks at her food, sleeps a lot. She 12 going on 13, and up until now you wouldn't know her age. It seems this last cold snap affected her. She is prone to ear infections, and I noticed she yelped when she scratched her ear, so I am medicating that. As far as the food, it's a fish based food she has liked, but we also noticed the fished based treats we got her for Christmas she dislikes too...could,it be the fish? She's now for whatever reason turned off by it? I think I will give her some of bucks food to try. Oh, I mix her hard food with a little wet bc we put Dinovite in there too. She picks her soft out.... She s also,happy to crunch her treat bones. I thought maybe her head hurt from the ear infection....any thoughts? She's always been very healthy. If things don't change, I'll have her checked out.:-(. I hate seeing her get old. She's like my kid.:-|

Roaddy, that little,girl,of,yours is TOO cute!! She made me smile.. If they stayed like that...I'd take one!:wink:

Stanley, no advice from me about SWMBO...not sure if you were kidding or not....compromise is good....but if it's continually one sided....I'd be like hit the road jack! As I hint to someone dear to me to do....ditch the dude....he's bringing ya down.:-(

Ok, gotta get ready for the day.

Have a happy Saturday everyone. TJ, excited for you! Enjoy your days! Work on that horse head....it's something you ENJOY!

Good day all!


----------



## Koolio

CritterSitter - I wish you the best on the testing and hope it brings you to both answers and solutions. 

TJ - nice for you to have some days off. Cleaning up and rearranging certainly do count as renovating. That's what I am going to start with. In my sorld, it is amazing how "new" tidied up can look. LOL! Have you had a chance to talk to Janice yet?

Nicker - I am sorry to hear about your dog. I would go with a vet check sooner than later. Dogs can't really express how much pain they are in. It sounds like it could be an ear infection or maybe a tooth abscess?
As for books, I prefer paper copies as well. I didn't look to see what I have read on my Ipad yet but for a good chuckle, two more not horse related books that are worth having are:
Sh*t My Dad Says - Justin Halpern
The Dog Rules (****ed near everything) - William Thomas
I cried I laughed so hard reading these, and I was still in the bookstore! My daughter refused to get in line with me.

Stan - the goats sound like pretty good company. Too bad they are freezer bound. I hope you can find a happy medium with Roslyn. Maybe another horse pal for Bugs? One that she likes? 

Roadyy - Jessa is such a cutie! Your place is looking amazing as well. I am always in awe of all that you do!

Celeste - what a beautiful house! We have nothing like that around here.

Corgi - those days when others don't do their jobs are rough. Someone sent me a video to watch when you are having a bad day. I can't post it directly as it has some bad language but you could search youtube to find it. Look for "when you get mad at working sing this" and look f the yellow cartoon chick . If you are easily offended, don't search it. If you have a good sense of humour, enjoy. Teaching rowdy 13 year olds, this silently plays through my head a lot. Yes, I'm a bad person...

The movie last night was Fantastic! Rush is based on a true story about a feud between two Formula1 race car drivers. I have a secret thing for car racing and would love to get behind the wheel of a race car on a track. Not NASCAR, but I like watching Rally racing and a bit of Formula 1. The acting was also superb!

I wish everyone a good day!


----------



## Happy Place

We are currently enjoying our umpteenth snow storm of the winter. So far we only got 3 inches, but it has turned to sleet. Before it's over we will have 5-7 today and possibly another 6 tomorrow. I'm staying inside today, doing laundry and some online horse shopping. Not buying, just shopping!

Next week we are supposed to get slammed with snow. No telling whether we will have work or not. The governor may forgive some snow days for us. Either that or we will add hours on to our day and the kids will attend until 5 pm LOL. I suggested an hour earlier and an hour later (7-4) for the kids, but heck, half don't make it to school until 9 am anyhow. If we stay open on snowy days and the kids don't show up (at least 50%), then we don't get to count those educational hours either. I'm swear I'm gonna start collecting kids in their jammies, throw them in my suburban and get their teen aged behinds to school!!!

Still waiting to hear if my Rosie will be moved to the new show barn with the fancy indoor area. It's 30 min from my house. She's only 15 minutes from me know but I can't ride her with no indoor there. I love riding for free but I am really wanting my own horse. There are great trails in my area that I could put a horse in a trailer and explore. The owner of Rosie only wants me to ride near her barn.


----------



## corgi

Koolio, I know exactly the video you are talking about! I have seen it but totally forgot about it. LOL. Love it!!!:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> We are currently enjoying our umpteenth snow storm of the winter. So far we only got 3 inches, but it has turned to sleet. Before it's over we will have 5-7 today and possibly another 6 tomorrow. I'm staying inside today, doing laundry and some online horse shopping. Not buying, just shopping!
> 
> Next week we are supposed to get slammed with snow. No telling whether we will have work or not. The governor may forgive some snow days for us. Either that or we will add hours on to our day and the kids will attend until 5 pm LOL. I suggested an hour earlier and an hour later (7-4) for the kids, but heck, half don't make it to school until 9 am anyhow. If we stay open on snowy days and the kids don't show up (at least 50%), then we don't get to count those educational hours either. I'm swear I'm gonna start collecting kids in their jammies, throw them in my suburban and get their teen aged behinds to school!!!
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear if my Rosie will be moved to the new show barn with the fancy indoor area. It's 30 min from my house. She's only 15 minutes from me know but I can't ride her with no indoor there. I love riding for free but I am really wanting my own horse. There are great trails in my area that I could put a horse in a trailer and explore. The owner of Rosie only wants me to ride near her barn.


Just about to sign off, and saw this...Greetings fellow Michigander! Are you farther south? If you have 3 " and not 3', I'm guessing so!


----------



## Roadyy

I can't wait to get my pics from this trip uploaded to share. We visited the NAS Pensacola Air Museum and I was blown(pun) away. We also went up in the lighthouse and what an amazing view.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, I hope the ice doesn't shut y'all down there like it did our little sunshine based town.

MN17, I will also suggest vet sooner than later. If we would have taken Bud at the earliest signs before the move then he may have enjoyed another year or so with diabetic medication. We didn't give him that chance and that is my regret.

NS, I don't want to ever have to deal with footage of snow again.

Corgi, keep smiling hun, its suits you even in hard times with trouble at work.

Stan, I thought they were sheep.?

Tj, I hope you find a resolution with Janice and get more done on horse head


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, hope to talk w/Janice Monday (weather is being super-stupid), if I can get out there. I do have to tidy-up/rearrange & really need "new"!

Nicker, I AM hoarding a Target gift card & a Subway gift card, lol...! However, have found no $$ in my jeans...dang...

Stan, I like Tracey's comments re the goats & a horse buddy. Good idea, a horse for the wife.

HP, am so sick of the stupid snow; w/fluctuating temps, everything turns to ice on the roads...on Mondays, of course. Good luck w/possible Rosie transition/location.

Me too, Rick. There's gotta be a resolution w/Janice & that "thing" out there". & I want to work on the HorseHead. Very little time & a lot on the to-do list, but gotta get back to it...like Nicker said, it makes me HAPPY. Maybe list-things like "clean fans" can wait...! Going to prioritize w/time-management here.

Speaking of that, called my mother tonight instead of our usual 11am-ish Sunday time; she liked it, & so did I. Actually had more time to just chat, instead of me rushing off to get chores done, so may become a more reasonable time-frame for both of us. But...

She turned me onto the Big Event: there's the Super Bowl tomorrow, of course, which I'll turn on(to mostly try & catch the Clydesdales & puppy ad!! Saw it 2 nights ago on PBS; wonderful!), but mostly for background noise. But, the Biggest Event: Kitten Bowl on Hall Mark! (& Puppy Bowl too, on Animal Planet); both start around noon tomorrow, I think, before the Super Bowl. I googled "kitten bowl" & watched Hall Mark's previews & "superstar" clips; hilarious! So sharing, for fun, the kitten one is great, & am sure the puppy one is too.

Am onto my little vacation, only 5 days, so am going to stay up late & piddle w/some stuff, then set my clock..don't want to miss Kitten Bowl!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> HP, I hope the ice doesn't shut y'all down there like it did our little sunshine based town.
> 
> MN17, I will also suggest vet sooner than later. If we would have taken Bud at the earliest signs before the move then he may have enjoyed another year or so with diabetic medication. We didn't give him that chance and that is my regret.
> 
> NS, I don't want to ever have to deal with footage of snow again.
> 
> Corgi, keep smiling hun, its suits you even in hard times with trouble at work.
> 
> Stan, I thought they were sheep.?
> 
> Tj, I hope you find a resolution with Janice and get more done on horse head


Hey folks Got to clear this up. I let it go but now Rick has questioned the breed of Bugs' mates. They are SHEEP dorpers a Sth African breed they jump around like goats and self shed their wool, could be confused at a distance.

TJ: Roslyn had a horse, Kate. She sold her because she would out of the blue put in a little buck and unseat Roslyn. My wife has a bone spur in her neck which does cause frequent head aches and coming off Kate was a problem. I personally think Kate could have been trained out of her little game. The new owner has not had a problem. So as far as me buying her another horse I'm afraid that won't happen. If she wants another horse she has the means to re-invest if she wants.

Roslyn needs a horse around 14.2 hands. My wife is only about 5 foot tall so getting on a real horse is a problem if no ladder, box, hole in the ground she can stand the horse in, or raised mound to stand on.
























Three photos Roslyn with Bugs
Kate waiting quietly and of course Stella and me.
Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Had a really nice day yesterday shopping with my girlfriend. There were a few decent deals, but nothing earth shattering. I did get a winter coat marked down $75 dollars (like I NEED another coat....I guess another 'something' I like to buy...along with shoes and purses....)

They Montana silver jewelry and home decor marked 25% off, so I also bought a pair of earrings and a picture frame. Last, I bought a pair of horsy socks. I've become quite fond of the ones I bought at Congress, and the kids always comment on them when I wear them to school. (Ya know theones with horses all,over them). So I am starting to collect them....:shock:

Got a little,time in with the horses. Temps were in the 40s, but didn't get to ride. By the time we got home from shopping, I got to the barn, I wanted to take the dog out back to see how she would be. It's her destiny to walk and walk and walk. I thought maybe some of her behavior was due to lack of walks, etc (bc of cold). She's a very emotional dog. Common for border collies. When I go back to school after breaks she gets depressed and such.

So we did, and she acted fine. She busied herself eating hoof shavings left from Friday too. When we returned home, I feed her only the canned food, none of the fishy hard food. She gobbled it up like there was no tomorrow...so I am thinking it's the food. Also, she didn't try to eat the cat food either...so it might be the fishy thing. I will keep tabs on her. I am very good about taking her tot the vet when needed. We already know she has liver disease and tumors.

After feeding time last night, mom and I went to visit the neighbor who also raises goats. They are the ladies who have helped,her tremendously with the whole birthing process. They are amazingly knowledgable!!!! I was so glad I went. They have about 40 head, and they showed us how they milk them. VERY cool. One baby they recently had needs to be bottle fed, mom won't feed her. Here's a picture of the cutie. She allowed me to hold her for 1/2 hour! . I joked.....I will not hold human babies....but give me a baby animal....you may not get it back!!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, nice pic. Have you got someone to wrangle bugs?

Koolio, jotted down those titles too!

TJ, dusting fans can WAIT!!!! There will always be dust!:wink:

HP, it's snowing again here too.:-(. I think we are to get an inch. Maybe at least I can take everyone for a nice walk today...but too slippy to ride I'm afraid.

As for the 'big game'. I have a few squares....but I NEVER win.:-x. DH goes to the local club with the guys. I stay home and peek at the commercials...but generally miss most of everything. Just not my thing. The half time shows generally stink now too.

Do they air the Super Bowl in Canada?

Now...the Olympics.....I LOVE those, can't wait!!!

Ok, better scram. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have a party to go to at our neighbor's this afternoon, she puts on quite a spread, so I will make up some dip & take some chips for it. I have some beers cooling in the fridge to take also. So, I'll be feeding the "zoo" early, just a bit. Yesterday, I slept a lot & still slept pretty good last night-that's the beauty of being retired-you can rest when you have to.

NM-I don't hold babies either-never wanted one of my own, so no need to hold anyone else's! But baby critters-that's another story. Congrats on your new acquisitions-my newest coat is the pink Carhart hoodie jacket, w/the tight wrists so the wind can't go up your arm-it really helps!

TJ-I've watched Puppy Bowl-very cute & all the pups get great homes afterward.

The house was down in the 50's when I got up this morning, but the stove is going now & I'm looking forward to a nice sunrise. The mug of coffee helps too.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in....excited to say I got a little ride in today!  Yea!! 

Jay was a gem, and it felt GOOD to be back in the saddle!

I had a really good laugh this morning when the kitty tormented Jay. The cat kept hiding in Jay's hay, and every time he would take a bite, the cat would jump out and grab the hay! :lol::lol::lol::lol: It was SOOOO funny!

Here's the best pic I got. Jay was quite a sport...although, as you can tell from his face, he was quite annoyed! **** 

HOping everyone had a great, relaxing weekend.

Stanley.....I didn't win any $$$$ on my football poll. Dang!


----------



## Northernstar

Your Jay looks like such a sweetie! What a beautiful boy


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just a quick pop in....excited to say I got a little ride in today!  Yea!!
> 
> Jay was a gem, and it felt GOOD to be back in the saddle!
> 
> I had a really good laugh this morning when the kitty tormented Jay. The cat kept hiding in Jay's hay, and every time he would take a bite, the cat would jump out and grab the hay! :lol::lol::lol::lol: It was SOOOO funny!
> 
> Here's the best pic I got. Jay was quite a sport...although, as you can tell from his face, he was quite annoyed! ****
> 
> HOping everyone had a great, relaxing weekend.
> 
> Stanley.....I didn't win any $$$$ on my football poll. Dang!


Should have saved some of your pocket money shouldn't you. You would have something to spend now in your moment of grief:lol::lol::lol: I crack me up sometimes.

As for bugs. Looks like Ill have to work him myself and climb on. Could be interesting. Trouble is no one to take photos of my landing or successful ride. I will be putting more fence posts in on the coming weekend so I lock him in with me so he can hook on again and get used to me pushing him out of the way. The ill work him with a saddle on and if he behaves I might jump on. All depends on the body language he displays. It would be great to get him back in work and settled.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks NStar! I just love him.. Jay has turned out to be a great horse. I chose the best one for my situation. He wasn't the most prettiest, and we've had issues with his feet, but he certainly was brought into my life for a reason! And I think me into his life too.....just being around him makes me realize he didn't always get the best treatment from wherever he came from. With me, he's had many firsts....neck rubs, carrots, apples, and one person to live him.

Stan....:thumbsup: hahahaha

Here's a pic from my ride. It wasn't long, but pleasurable...and WAY too long since last time.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope y'all enjoyed the bowl game. I spent time catching up with one on one time with my wife last night and caught the last 2 minutes of the game. Which was only because we were surfing the channels after catching up to find something to finish snuggling to while falling asleep.


I promised pictures from our trip to Pensacola on my Church Board Retreat and here are a few from the trip.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the Lighthouse next to the cottages we stayed in. It is a museum as well.


----------



## Roadyy

Then there is always the boys to see when I got home!











I had a wonderful time that was filled with activities from learning how to better serve as a board member to coming up with ideas to make the church better for new members as well as making decisions for the future of our church. I'm exhausted yet revived with a drive this morning.


Hope everyone has a beautiful day.


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Rick! I love museums & history.

And Nicker's pics ALWAYS make me smile. The look on Jay's face w/the cat is hilarious, he looks disgusted, like "oh, really??"

I cleaned & rearranged the living room yesterday, to make a better space for my exercise ball & rein-board. Also cleared the dining room table, put all the bill stuff & lists on the "business" table by the comp, & made a proper space for working on the Horsehead (instead of having it & materials/tools on a card table in the middle of things).

Am going to work on the Head when I get home today from Janice's (yes, dirty fans can wait). It's almost 6 am here, will leave around 7. I woke up @ 2 am & couldn't get back to sleep...aargh... Guess I'm apprehensive about going out there today, have no idea how a "talk" will turn out. Guess I'll try & just go w/the flow, & see what the next step is. I do know that, due to circumstances, my learning has been little & far between, I feel like I'm forgetting what I HAVE learned (hope not). As for mucking...think I've learned that, lol, & have it down to a fine art! (being a bit sarcastic here...)

Hope everyone has a very good day. Please send me good vibes for a clear head today. (It's pretty cold here, but no snow).


----------



## tjtalon

Hello All. I had a good day, & feel better 'bout things (I do believe it's just the winter, & as I was reminded here not long ago, no one has been getting in much "on" time). Janice gave me a pep talk. She reminded me of when it was warmer this past fall, we did a lesson every week, because she anticipated the winter being down-time for that. I told her I'm getting scared of forgetting what I've learned, but she said she can see I've internalized everything, & when I get back on it'll all come back; she said she's watched me (including today) around the horses, & that my body language/demeanor/knowing how to be w/the horses has gotten fine & that the awkwardness (from fear) has disappeared. She can read me like she's a horse.

She was surprised I showed up this morning, as it was so cold (8 degrees when I got there). Told here, well, it wasn't snowing & the roads were fine ( know how to layer, have my Target boys winter boots, & a good Ariat fleece-filled jacket). Got really warmed up hacking the poo outta the snow/ice, but only "singles" today, as the usual Saturday finally came out yesterday (weather was awful Sat). She said they hacked out & removed 3 days worth (the weather last week was awful).

I took my time, did the doody, & visited well w/each horse. Oh, sad news: Janice had to put her Flicka down. Her old-age throat tumors hadn't gotten to be too much, & she was choking. So...9 horses left. Janice said she's looking for horses for herself to rehome/rescue, but also needs boarders, as $$ getting tight w/the empty spaces. 

When I was done for the day, I did tell her that I have trouble w/the mucking, then a lesson, because I get all used up. She said she'll work something out w/that, so I don't have to do everyone all the time (esp w/the potential of incoming new horses). So, it'll all work out. I thought a lot today, while out there. I feel good there, I like Janice. I feel reassured that I don't have to start from scratch w/lessons & realized I need to regain my patience..& perspective.

Good things sometimes take time, I guess. I think I'll trust where I'm at. I have prayed very hard, asking to be shown if "this is where I'm supposed to be", & my visit w/little Addie reassured me even more than Janice's pep talk. I want that little guy to teach me how to ride, & I think he won't mind a bit.

Thanks for listening! Hope everyone had a good day. (wish I'd taken my camera today; the snow on the plains was gorgeous, looked like a moonscape).

Gonna go figure out the next step on HorseHead. (Really glad I did the next 3 days for vacation; next 2 days to do my stuff, & Thurs is tax appt. I sure needed this break).


----------



## Roadyy

Very glad things are getting worked out. Now enjoy the rest of your vacation as much as you enjoy breathing in the horses.


----------



## corgi

Tj- So glad you had a talk with Janice and feel better about the situation! It sounds like things will be better in the Spring, and not having to muck on lesson days is a very good idea. I think we are all counting down the days to spring. Well, except Stan! 

I got a nice ride in yesterday. The footing was still pretty bad but Isabella was amazing. She crossed ice and water and hardly hesitated. She is so stiff from not being ridden. Her arthritis gets so bad in the cold weather and not being worked makes it worse. Sometimes I have to remind myself to let her work out of it. I almost got off of her after 5 minutes because she was walking so gingerly. It's a fine line....how do i know when she is truly lame or if she is just stiff? But i stayed on and she was much better after about 10 minutes. Her right stifle just gets so stiff.

We switched her to senior feed last week...gradually. She seems to love her new feed and is no longer leaving half of her grain in the bucket. I guess she just got tired of the pellets and likes this grain better. I can already tell a difference in her weight. Maybe she will finally get a topline! 

Rick, loved the pictures...but couldn't have done the lighthouse. Walked up one on our honeymoon and then froze at the top and took 2 hours to get back down. Yeah, i don't do heights!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Rick. I will.


----------



## Roadyy

As people were coming down we had to move to the right,,,next to the pole,,,where the steps were skinny,, so the people coming down could hold the rail and have the wide footing. Once you get to the third loop it is a long hard fall if you missed the step or lost balance waiting on the people coming down.

Several of the people in our group were very winded before they got half way and they are half my size. I guess toting that 30# tool bag on my shoulder up and down all these stairways up on to the boats then down in to the bottom of them and back out and down to the ground has me in better shape than I thought. I did't get the least bit winded til I got to the very top where the light is.

By the time we reached the ground again I finally started feeling a little burn in the legs while everyone else were all breathing heavily and looking for a place to sit. There are 177 steps from ground level to the top.


----------



## Roadyy

BTW, all of the buildings in this pic are the NAS Air Museum. They all house the different aircraft and if you ever pass through and have a couple of hours to spare, I highly recommend it as a place to go. Load it and zoom in and you can see just how big the place is. Free to enter and their Cubi Cafe inside has great food.


----------



## Cacowgirl

TJ-so glad you are feeling more positive now after the talk w/Janice. Hopefully she will get some new boarders soon & some other horses to work with. In winter there are usually some good bargains to be had. Horse prices tend to go up around May-June-at least in most places I have lived at. 

Rick-a very busy W/E! Glad you had a good time & got some quiet time w/your wife, too.

NM-isn't it nice to know you are giving a good animal a much better life than they had before? I love seeing all my horses munching on their feed & looking quite content. 

Corgi-glad you had a nice ride on Isabella-let's all hope for an early spring & enough of this freezing weather!

We went to a neighbor's for a game party-so much food! I didn't think the Broncos would ever score, but they did-eventually. I'm not a football follower at all, but some of the commercials were really cute! Did you see that Clydesdale jump the fence? There were about 30 people at the party, so quite a buzz-didn't nap at all!


----------



## Happy Place

We didn't get as much snow as they predicted. I'm still ready for it to be over. I stopped in to see Rosie tonight. I guess they are going to move her in a couple weeks.

Has anyone had surgery for a miniscus tear? How long before you were back in the saddle? I know I'll be walking the next day, but I wanna ride!!!


----------



## Stan

Ladona I don't mind if spring is heading your way. Our winter weather is a bit like what Rick enjoys. NO SNOW.

It gets a little cool but when all said and done all year round riding and again NO SNOW I am feeling a little left out NO SNOW.

It does snow in the centre of the North Island and the South Island.

Dinner tonight is steak sandwich X2 I have to cook for myself SWMBO is on strike. Venison strip steak rare, tomatoes, avocado, onions, lettuce, toasted bread, and a nice cold beer to head off the heat of the summers day. To make you all feel better its forecast to rain at my place on Wednesday and badly needed. This year the water table is lower than last year, if the wind gets up the top soil will blow away. 

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roaddy great pics! We love lighthouses. We visited all of them in the Outbanks, and collected all the statues of them. 

Corgi, have you considered using Cosequine for the arthritis? My vet recommened it highly, and so do I!!!! I used it on Rainn and JayJay and even after a week, they were like new horses! I use the Cosequin with MSM. Check it out!!


----------



## Roadyy

Morning everyone.

Amber and I started cutting 8"PVC pipe to go over the rails of the hay ring. Trusty is cribbing on them so we are putting big enough pipe over that he can't get his mouth on to take that away from him. There are a couple of 4x4 posts that are in the ground with sprinkler heads on them that we will be pulling out as well as he was hooking his teeth on them to crib when the hay ring was removed.

Going to work hard at removing any options of cribbing from him to see if it can be stopped. Like smoking, if there is nothing to smoke for long enough then the craving or desire soon passes as it is no longer part of the routine. Or detox, lol...


----------



## tjtalon

Taking a short break from working on HorseHead, started last night & don't want to stop (to-do list is being stuffed onto later today & tomorrow). First things first.

Ladona, it WAS a good conversation & I do feel better & Spring is coming. I do have to muck on prospective lesson Mondays, as that's my day to do so, but she's going to try & figure out something better for my stamina/attention level.

Learned recently that the Training supv/Sgt (soon to be assistant chief, when present AS retires in may) is working on revamping schedule: everyone 4 ten's, w/3 days off. Fingers crossed for that. A Tuesday off after HorseMonday would be very welcome, would help a lot. All up to approval by Director, of course. BTW...Chief's idea of creating a position for me, outta the patrolling thing, is not likely to happen. Going to toss that on the yet-another-life-disappoint pile, & keep on truckin'. (Of course, my Grammar/Spelling Nazi & "Martha Stewart" duties for the bigwig mtgs remains extant, lol! Well, whatever; I enjoy the Martha Stewart role & the crew is getting used to being picked on for the other.)

Going to go figure out the next step on HorseHead. Time for stuffing & arranging the biggest part of the head. made a "stop" for the bit. Things should go a bit faster from here, hopefully...my biggest problem is not stabbing myself while sewing; blood doesn't look good on white fleece!

Has been snowing all day, from last night. Supposed to snow thru Saturday. Very grateful I took some time off, don't have to be out there in it until tax appt Thursday, then work Fri-Sat. Monday supposed to be cold, but clear, & that's what counts.

Later, everyone. Oh, cool idea on the pvc pipe Rick.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, she was on Cosequin when i first got her ( 2 years ago today!) but she hated it and wouldn't eat her grain with it in there.

So, I went with SmartPak, SmartFlex and that worked ok..but it was so darn expensive.

Now I use the Dumor brand joint supplement (found at Tractor Supply) coupled with B-L pellets and that works great...except in single digit weather and when she hasn't been ridden at all. This has been the coldest and muddiest weather we have had since I got her and I think not riding, coupled with the severe cold is just making everything worse than usual. Hopefully, when the weather improves and I can ride more, she will be back to her old self.

I also think the fact that I upgraded to stall board this winter is contributing to her stiffness. I know she should be out 24/7 but she was originally from Argentina and then Florida and th last two winters, she stood outside, even with a heavy blanket, and shivered weight right off of her. Vet said it is better to bring her in at night and have her stiffen up a bit than to have her shivering. She doesn't grow a thick coat which makes it worse. I do have to say that on those nights of 25mph winds and temps of zero, I felt better knowing she was inside.

But it is definitely a trade-off.


----------



## Stan

*Keeping an eye on you TJ*









The smallest cowgirl on the trek all fitted out ready to take on the Indians. 6 shooter and rifle. I went hunting when this trek was on.


----------



## corgi

Stan, that little girl looks ready to go. Very cute!

Just wanted to share this video so you can see the miserable muddy conditions we have this winter. I took this today after work. Isabella is in the purple blanket. Her two best friends are in blue. Butterfly and Dance's owner was out at the barn today too so we let all three of them out of their field and let them wander around the farm. They went over to another field to flaunt their freedom.

I am highly amused that Isabella bosses the big warmblood, Butterfly around. Also, in this video, Isabella says hello to the horse I used to lease, Anna. You can hear the mud sloshing as I walk. I hate mud and i hate winter. Snow would be better than this. :shock:

I went out today to give Isabella a banana for her birthday/ anniversary. She came to be mine 2 years ago, today! :lol:
She LOVES bananas!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Roaddy, we used PVC pipe to save our stalls when I had that horse that cribbed. She couldn't get ahold of it. I've read of some crabbers who are so addicted, they used their shoulder to crib!!! Crazy, huh?

Corgi, wondering if the MSM would help Isabella, as it's an anti inflammatory, not just a suppliments. I believe Roaddy started on one of his.

Roaddy,how's that MSM working for ya?

Well....ANOTHER giant snow storm heading our way!!:shock: 6-10 inches predicted. Just got the call for a 2 hour delay....ugh.

CCG, yes, it feels,good to take in an animal and give it a good home.

Oh, last night I was late to the barn...worked late. Mom said she watched Jay, and each time a car drove by, he raised his head looking to see if it was my car! LOL. I questioned it, but she was certain...he did it several times. :lol:

Koolio, did you say your older horse was shedding? Cause Rainn IS! I mean she is still fuzzy wuzzy...but she's shedding!:shock:

Stan...that dinner sounded GOOD!!


----------



## corgi

The Dumor suplement has MSM in it. 

Here is the link to the ingredients.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg;-joint-8-lb


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep it does! 

Just one more thought...if she stays stuff, I know vita flex MSM has 5000 grams of MSM in it while yours has 1000. Just a thought...just cause I see such a difference in Jay, and I did in Rainn....before she became allergic and lost her fur.:shock: :lol:

Liked your video btw. Did you use your phone? I never shoot videos.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello Everyone:

I have been reading, lurking a little, and liking some posts.

Sorry not much to say, basement project has actually became a winter time hobby.
Albeit not a fun one but while I am extremely motivated this is the time.
Removing old adhesive now to prepare for ceramic tile.
Water soluble petroleum product to remove glue then a HCL acid wash after to etch the concrete.
I will post some pics soon.

Met with my accountant this evening to file taxes, almost 5K return.
This will be saved for a new horse trailer.

All of the snow is gone right now and the storms have missed Washington DC.
Hopefully it will remain this way, snow becomes a plague after a while.
Reminds me of locusts, I mean stink bugs

Today while at the accountants office a flyer was available.
It read as follows:
*Askhole:: A person who constantly asks for your advice, yet always does the opposite of what you told them.*
I will now post this inside my office in view of the chairs where visitors/guests sit.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the "eye-out" Stan (plus, good pic for figuring out how to construct eyes for the HorseHead..!)

(Speaking of HH, Tornado Tim just knocked it off of the table. It didn't bust, so guess have enough duct tape "installed". When finished & on the floor, will have to keep a bag over it when not in use; & no mane, already too cat-attractive, maybe some short "roach" thing...)

And little cowgirl is downright inspirational...!

Yes, am up in the wee hours to work on HH....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....where's all the snow? I woke up several times and looked out....not much for the 'big storm'.

I should be happy to have a late start, but I've lost so much teaching time already, it's ridiculous....frustrating.

TJ, can't wait to see this HH thing!

Welcome back MR?


----------



## Roadyy

Doc is showing great improvements while on the MSM. Trusty, well he is not showing great appreciation for PVC and what it has done for our world. lmbo. He walked around the ring looking for a spot then walked to where the two posts once were then back to the ring. He finally gave it a try and could not get his mouth on it as I heard his teeth scrape it while trying. He would then walk back over to where Doc and Little Man were working the ground looking for any missed food before making his rounds to the missing posts and the hay ring.


Stan, great pics and glad you aren't going hungry.

Tj, can hardly wait to see the finished product on the HH. I would imagine the material is like cat nip in your home.

Oh, for all the winter comments,,,, we are back to wearing short sleeve shirts again with a little rain. I am so glad I don't have to deal with the flooded property after a decent rain like we did at the last house. 

I got one of the ride on mowers repaired the other day with replacing the clutch pulley that the bearing went out in and locked up. The belt burnt it almost in half as the belt still slid around it. Now I'm going to pick up a used lawn cart to pull behind it this week to make it easier to pick up poop in the pasture. Right now we make several trips with the wheel barrow to get it all out and seems like Amber can not catch up or gets tired after a couple of trips with an almost full load.

She is excited about driving the mower so that may keep her at it longer. hahahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I can't see the video while at work. Hope it dries up some soon. We have been seeing rain all week. Not real heavy, but enough to hinder some activities.


MR, great to see you pop by. Hope the basement project is finished soon so we can see it.


----------



## tjtalon

Taking a little break...

Rick, worse than cat nip, more like "Oh, a big soft new play toy we can SHRED TO BITS! YAY!!" Although it was cute to see Savannah sniffing muzzle & nostrils, like "Oh, big-soft-new-shreddable-play-toy has a face....hmmmm...." Will have to get out the Bitter Apple for sure.

Would really like HH to get finished today, at least enough for a decent pic. Eventually, will have to do some chores; laundry & dishes aren't doing themselves, darn it.

When I woke up this morning it was 9 below, now it's 12 below. Brrr. Am very glad am not at work today.

Ladona, I watched your video earlier, that mud sounds truly awful. I think we've all had enough winter, for sure.

Ok, 'nother cup of coffee & back at it. HH is getting there....


----------



## corgi

Nicker, yes, I take my videos with my iphone and upload them directly from there onto Youtube. Super easy! I take way too many videos since it is so easy. LOL

Just looked up the ingredients in Isabella's new Senior Feed. When fed twice a day, it contains 5000mg of MSM. We just started this last week and right now she is getting half her old feed and half senior feed. We will gradually get all senior feed and will be getting the full dose of MSM then. That may help! Happy dance! Had no idea this new feed had that. What a nice surprise. Why didn't I do this before now? This is her new food:

Maturity Textured GC Plusâ„¢ Horse Feed


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Well....where's all the snow? I woke up several times and looked out....not much for the 'big storm'.
> 
> I should be happy to have a late start, but I've lost so much teaching time already, it's ridiculous....frustrating.
> 
> TJ, can't wait to see this HH thing!
> 
> Welcome back MR?


Its 08-15am Saturday and the wind is blowing in from the south east. Buds is chasing the sheep but they keep on staying in the same paddock. Hard to get my shots in with Bugs getting in the way. 

So here in the winterless north the wind is howling in from the south east, the temp has dropped and its threatening to rain. Nickers. The storm you have missed, is closing in on me. 

I'm still checking my pockets for a spare 10k.
I could organize a horse trek in our area to raise funds for my hunting holiday. A one day event $50 a head and lunch. I know I would get one entry, that's provide I can find an extra $50 in my pocket.:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Another quick break from HH (the dishes got done, 'tho, & laundry; but laundry still needs folded! Found no $$). Took a longer break an hour ago, went to the store for a couple little things, but mostly went out because I was stymied w/HH ears & the car needed de-snowed/de-iced & the battery given a boost (all of 5 degrees above now, heat wave!). Got the ears idea on the way home, so all good.

Stan, hope the incoming rain (hopefully) helps things out. Sorry you have to off the sheep (yes, it was me that called them goats & confused Rick, oops...). Good food in the freezer, but still...Hope Bugs works it out. 

Back to HH.....


----------



## tjtalon

Ok...in 3 different posts/pics: HH where I got it to, which is serviceable/workable for practice, which was the whole point. Was never meant to be a "work of art.: Still have to do the rest of the neck & obviously "fine-tune" for aesthetics...but it'll work. #1,near side:


----------



## tjtalon

#2, off side:


----------



## tjtalon

#3, frontal:


----------



## tjtalon

Whew..which it looks better than it does right now, but it DOES work. The head/nose moves side to side 2"-3", so will work for "soft pull". The head itself can raise an inch or so. Lots of stuffing & sewing & a 5 lb weight at the back of the base.

Anyone want to Name That "Horse"? Open to suggestions, he (yeah, seems like he's a boy, for some reason, lol!) needs a name. I have no idea right now, as it turned into a long crafting-day....

Please excuse the obvious errors in dimensions, was never meant to be a "statue". Pretty can wait a bit, right now it's (he's) "usable".


----------



## corgi

Wow Tj! That is really good. I am seriously impressed. Now, let me think of a name suggestion. Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Celeste

I like your horse head! I think it came out great!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Well....Stanley, the storm DID hit...just as we were to 'trek' out to school. Right when I was about to jump in my car, the snow turned to sleet. It woke DH up as it pounded on the roof. It was getting late, and no call...so I said dang...I'm going! Half way to work I got the call. School cancelled! :shock: The roads were bad.

Anyway...a few of us were there, so we stayed and worked a bit. I tried to wiggle an 'inservice' day out of it from the super. :lol::lol: At least for those of us who stayed! LOL I left around 1:00.

Came home and napped...:? All that work made me sleepy! hahahaha

Here's a funny. As I pulled up the driveway to the barn tonight Rainn was standing out in the field. As she saw my car pull up, she literally did a hop, skip and a jump back to the stalls!!! Next thing I knew, she hop, skipped and jumped it back into the field with old Jay following her! **** SHE does not do such things! It was like..."OOOOO, she's here!!!! It's time to eat!!!" :rofl::rofl:

So my dog is doing better. Finally up begging for treats, eating, and I don't have to beg her to get off the couch. I do have an appointment with the doc. She's due for her senior blood work, and I'm wondering if her neuropathy isn't causing her a bit of pain with this cold, cold weather. Maybe we can get some sort of pain meds.

Corgi, I bet the increased MSM will help. But now I worry there may be hidden MSM in Rainn's senior feed!:shock: THAT would NOT be good! I'll have to double check.

Here's a pic of jay's new blanket. Another cold night.:-|

OH, Stan, DH wants to know....do you all eat meatloaf in NZ? We just had some for dinner, and you came up in conversation, and it made him wonder....so do you? Or is it an American 'hearty' meal? 

TJ....WOW! That is GREAT! You are a creative genius!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Senior Horse Feed | Triple Crown Senior Horse Feed Formula Helps Keep Older Horses Healthier | Triple Crown Nutrition

Here's the link to my feed. I don't see MSM in there. Do any of you? I did look up methionine, thinking it might be a derivative of MSM...it doesn't appear to be, but it's purpose is interesting! Might explain why I have noticed Rainn's perpetually swollen utter is now normal! 

I looked yours up Corgi, there's plenty of MSM in there. I will be curious if you see a difference in her. I literally saw a difference within a week....even more in two! How old is Isabella?


----------



## Celeste

I am sad because my dog is missing. I am reasonably sure that she was stolen. She is a coonhound. 

We could hear a pack of hounds in the distance the other night. It was no doubt a group of hounds belonging to racoon hunters. The next day my dog was missing when I got home from work.

I would not think that she was stolen, but only strayed, until I found out that my neighbor's coonhound came up missing on the same day. All the other neighborhood dogs are fine. Just the two coonhounds are gone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH NO Celeste!! That is awful!!!


----------



## Celeste

She is such a sweet girl too.


----------



## farmpony84

I hope she finds her way home. I hate that people steal good working dogs. We had to put my bird dog down today. He was almost 16. A very good dog.


----------



## Celeste

I'm sorry that you had to put down your dog.


----------



## corgi

Oh Farmpony and Celeste, how terrible for both of you. Celeste, I hope she wasn't stolen and makes her way back home. FP, i am sorry you had to put your guy down. 

Nicker, looks like your feed is MSM free!

Isabella's age is up for debate. Her PPE vet said 13-15 two years ago. Her current vet says 23-25. She doesn't act 25. I split the difference and say 18. Her coggins says 23 because my vet still isn't 100% sure. If anyone here is good at aging a horse by their teeth, let me know and I will get some pics. It seems her groove indicates a much lower age than the shape but some people say the shape can be affected by the diet and living conditions of the horse. I only know she came from Argentina, played polo in FL, and at one point was left to starve in a field.


----------



## Eole

Sad dog stories.

*Celeste*, hope your dog finds its way home; you must be both sad and worried, not knowing for sure.

*FP84*, sorry for the loss of your dog. He looks really nice. 16 years is old in dog-age, but it's always too soon...

*NM*, it's been a while, but I loved the picture with the kitten in Jay's hay.

*TJ*, horse-head is nice, especially if you can feel the movement, tricky thing to mimick. Now, if you sit on a big exercise ball while practicing on the reins, you'll get a feeling of keeping your balance as well.

*MR*, might just as well work on your basement project now, as I suspect when riding season comes you might not find so much motivation.

*Roadyy*, your repair your mower while we repair or snow blower, not fair...

I had my riding lesson this morning, on a nice buckskin appendix. Those classical dressage horses are trained to respond to seat and even breathing.:shock: A little shift in weight had him enlarge a circle and a deep slow breath had him go from trot to walk. It's like learning a new language and I love it. Can't wait to practice with my horses, she said the horses pick it up fast as it is logical-natural to them. We'll see...


----------



## Celeste

If my neighbor's dog had not disappeared on the same day, I would be more hopeful. It has been a week now. I haven't mentioned it because I just haven't had the heart to talk about it.


----------



## corgi

celeste said:


> if my neighbor's dog had not disappeared on the same day, i would be more hopeful. It has been a week now. I haven't mentioned it because i just haven't had the heart to talk about it.


(((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well....Stanley, the storm DID hit...just as we were to 'trek' out to school. Right when I was about to jump in my car, the snow turned to sleet. It woke DH up as it pounded on the roof. It was getting late, and no call...so I said dang...I'm going! Half way to work I got the call. School cancelled! :shock: The roads were bad.
> 
> Anyway...a few of us were there, so we stayed and worked a bit. I tried to wiggle an 'inservice' day out of it from the super. :lol::lol: At least for those of us who stayed! LOL I left around 1:00.
> 
> Came home and napped...:? All that work made me sleepy! hahahaha
> 
> Here's a funny. As I pulled up the driveway to the barn tonight Rainn was standing out in the field. As she saw my car pull up, she literally did a hop, skip and a jump back to the stalls!!! Next thing I knew, she hop, skipped and jumped it back into the field with old Jay following her! **** SHE does not do such things! It was like..."OOOOO, she's here!!!! It's time to eat!!!" :rofl::rofl:
> 
> So my dog is doing better. Finally up begging for treats, eating, and I don't have to beg her to get off the couch. I do have an appointment with the doc. She's due for her senior blood work, and I'm wondering if her neuropathy isn't causing her a bit of pain with this cold, cold weather. Maybe we can get some sort of pain meds.
> 
> Corgi, I bet the increased MSM will help. But now I worry there may be hidden MSM in Rainn's senior feed!:shock: THAT would NOT be good! I'll have to double check.
> 
> Here's a pic of jay's new blanket. Another cold night.:-|
> 
> OH, Stan, DH wants to know....do you all eat meatloaf in NZ? We just had some for dinner, and you came up in conversation, and it made him wonder....so do you? Or is it an American 'hearty' meal?
> 
> TJ....WOW! That is GREAT! You are a creative genius!!!!:thumbsup:


Meat loaf yes some do, its minced meat chopped onions, grated carrots eggs, garlic, herbs and spices. Plated with mashed potatoes mixed veg and gravy. I don't do a loaf but make meat balls instead. Tonight we had venison meatballs. The deer I got had been on grass so it is not gamey Time to get one out of the pine forests they have a stronger taste. 

So one of the sheep is now in the fridge another on Saturday. I'm trying to save one of them, but for destroying the garden SWMBO did get some satisfaction when skinning and gutting the sheep. That women worries me at times:lol: it was the look in her eye when the male dangly bits were removed:shock: 
A lot of fat on the ram, well fed. And for those that have not eaten ram, as long as it is not in the pink (active breading season) it has the same taste as a mutton and just as good as lamb but a stronger smell when cooking.

Bugs witnessed the event and did not disappear when the gun went off. I expected him to take off into the wilderness but no, all he did was a quick spin then came back to look. I coaxed him up to the carcass, he was hesitant but did take a look. They know.


----------



## Stan

Celeste FP sorry about your dogs

TJ sitting on a large rubber ball while practicing is a great idea. 
A name for the horse. How about Rick, (no offence intended rick)


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> If my neighbor's dog had not disappeared on the same day, I would be more hopeful. It has been a week now. I haven't mentioned it because I just haven't had the heart to talk about it.


I would post up flyers in every feed store/co-op and local bulletin boards with pics of them and date they were missing as well as the area the hunters were in. Hopefully someone will recognize them and contact one of you.


----------



## Roadyy

No offense taken. Not sure how I like having a women tuggin a rope in my mouth again..wait,,what?


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for everybody's concern about the dog.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I do hope your dog finds her way home, & if w/the hunters, escapes. Can these hunters be questioned by the sheriff?

Eole & Stan: yes, my exercise ball led to the HH idea in the first place. The very top curve on HH neck is 26", I made height/length so to approximate the level where a horse neck would be in relation to me in the saddle (& the head to fit Rick's bridle gift. So, exercise ball,HH, & perhaps an instructional dvd on the tv ; that's the plan. My ordered dvd "Balance In Movement: The Seat Of The Rider" by Susanne von Dietze came in the mail yesterday. haven't had the chance to look at it yet, going to take that look this evening after tax appt & catching up on chores.

Lol, Stan! maybe I will name HH "Rick" (no mouth-pulling, promise to be gentle...!). Or, maybe "Roaddy", so can sing "on the Road again....". Oh dear, just slid into off-color joking, sorry Rick,oops.... My sister suggested "Eureka!" (which I don't care for), & my mother "Tinker Toy". Maybe.

FP, sorry you had to put your old dog down....


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear of the dog losses. Celeste-since you have a lovely picture of your dog-definitely try posting it on bulletin boards, etc. I would be devastated to lose one of my dogs.

NM-I do hope that your day at work will count-you will get paid for it, right?

Stan-Meatloaf is pretty well liked here & I do love a cold meatloaf sandwich-I like a mix of ground beef w/a bit of pork.

Rick-great pictures! Glad the W/E went so well for you.

Corgi-If we get an older horse w/no papers, it can be a guess as to their age. Sounds like your Isabella had a very busy life! 

TJ-the H/H is looking great! Coupled w/the exercise ball-I think it will be quite an experience.

We are supposed to get some rain today & wouldn't you know it-our pellet stove went out again! This time DH thinks the gears on the auger are stripped! We just emptied it, & he is taking it apart now. We are hoping it is repairable, as the propane is being used up quickly-love my layers!


----------



## tjtalon

Clicked off my last post beofre I was quite finished...

Wanted to say to Eole: Janice does dressage, western-syle. In lessons, she's tried to teach me to breathe out/lean back/down a bit in the seat to stop...

I've probably learned more so far than I think I have. Looking forward to lessons w/Addie, who will be more responsive than Tommy.

Monday supposed to be quite cold, some snow Sun night, more snow Mon night. If roads are ok, will go muck, & keep racking up "muck points" for a long string of lessons when the weather cooperates. In the meantime, have the HH now ready to go..


----------



## Celeste

I hope that you are keeping a record of all the muck days that you do so that you will actually get a fair amount of lessons. If you haven't kept track, you could go back through this thread and find all the data.


----------



## tjtalon

I am, Celeste. I 'm keeping a horse journal that I started when I started @ Janice's, so when I get home on Mondays I can write down what I've learned/discovered that day, to better reinforce learning, including the no-lesson days; many times I've learned & observed things, just being around the horses. I.e. the time not long ago I got a border's Arabian (Dennis) to stop "being in my pocket" & trying to hang all over me when I was mucking (his owner allows that stuff, which is her choice). One "lesson", & Dennis no longer does that behavior w/me (in fact, on that day, Dennis was still standing rooted to the spot where I'd told him to "STAY RIGHT THERE!", when I was going out the gate. Had to go back in , praise him & release him, lol). So, always something to learn, even when not on.

But, yup, keeping track, for sure.


----------



## Roadyy

You could name the HH Bob. Since it's head will be bobbing up and down as you ride. I know it's more forward and backward, but its going up and down at the same time. Not an off color meaning to that as I just realized it could be taken as. 


As for the earlier comment about pulling on mouth. It wasn't meant to be off color either. When we had horses in Mississippi I was teaching my wife to rope and she caught me around the head and decided it was funny to pull me around by it. It's funny now, but wasn't so funny receiving the rope burns making me look like the "Joker" with the smile.


----------



## tjtalon

Ouch, Rick...Well, don't think I'll be learning how to rope anytime soon, so everyone is safe...

I like "Bob". HH could join the "My Name Is Bob" Club...!


----------



## Critter sitter

no news on assessment yet 
Bre came down with a terrible case of Strep throat and has been out of school all week. she also had a auto immune response to the strep and has sores all over her mouth.. 
We got that snow ICK. And Right in time for kiddo to be down and not able to work  
I have been run ragged.

here are the saddles
the lighter one I did get it is a Billy Cook
the dark oil is a Hamley I am working on getting


----------



## Roadyy

I like the look of that Hamley. I hope Bre's mouth heals quickly as well as her Strep Throat. I haven't had that in so long I don't remember what its like and hope not to any time soon.

It is great to see you even as busy as you must be. Good luck getting everything done with the weather as it is up there.

DW called earlier and apparently the owner of the continuous pool out in the back came by to assess getting it out of there. He said he would come back soon with a tractor and trailer to drag it out of there. I could easily put a strap around it and pull it out of there with one of the trucks. Either way I hope they get it moved soon so I can start running fencing.


----------



## Roadyy

Some of you may have seen me talking about my dw having to run up to the old property about a call from AC on the 2 geese we had up there. A friend's boss was suppose to have gotten them and didn't nor did he let us know he didn't. Anyway,dw went up there 2 days ago and caught one, but not the other. it is residing in my screened pool area for now and is a great alarm system. Lol

It is also very affection with us as you will see in the pic. It was climbing all over me before resting where it is in the pic. Before getting up there it was running it's head all over my jacket and trying to climb in my lap while I was squatting next to it petting it.

I am also adding a pic of the PVC pipe job Amber and I did on the hay ring.


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon- nice job on the HH!! It looks like you have been busy on your days off! I hope you got in some R and R time.

Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your dog. Are there many cases of "dog napping in your area? What is that breed of dog used for?

CritterSitter - sorry to hear Bre is sick. I hope she gets feeling better soon. Nice saddles by the way.

Roadyy - by continuous pool, so you mean it is a swim spa? Like a large hot tub where you swim against the jets? Will it leave a hole you have to fill or is it above ground?

NickerMaker - glad to hear you got out for a ride. Hopefully you get credit for the time you spent at school even though it is was a closure day. Do they add those missed days on during Easter break for both staff and kids?

It is cold again here, but no new snow. We were supposed to get down to -40FC including wind chill in the wee hours of this morning, but it didn't feel that cold when I went to feed. I think we were closer to about -28 or so. 
I did get a short ride in on Koolio last night at the stable. Both of us were tired and he was sure the wind was going to blow the arena walls down. He walked by the same spot in the arena about 12 times and on the 13th go he had a giant spook. Silly boy! I think we both enjoyed just hanging out eating treats after the ride the most. Horse cookies and carrots for him and emergency chocolate and carrots for me. LOL!
Tonight is our monthly horse club meeting with a local equine chiropractor as the guest presenter. I am looking forward to it as it should be interesting! An evening learning and talking about just horse is always a great time.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your dog. Are there many cases of "dog napping in your area? What is that breed of dog used for?


They use them for hunting raccoon. They are highly sought after dogs in Georgia. Mine will tree a raccoon nicely, but she is terrified of guns. Most of the hunters don't actually shoot the raccoon, so they might not know of her phobia. If they bring her to this area to hunt again, she may come back home. They turn the dogs loose in the woods. 

I can't imagine the sport being fun. Running through the swamps all night in the middle of winter chasing a bunch of hounds in the cold doesn't sound like much fun to me. I think that it may be more about sitting around the campfire, drinking beer, playing poker, and telling lies. Guy stuff.


----------



## NickerMaker71

What is it about dogs for us? DH called just as school was out today to tell me our dog hadn't been out of bed yet today!!!:shock::shock: I panicked and immediately called,the vet. They got us right in. 

Well we know as of now she appears anemic...but we will have to wait for the blood tests to know why. The good news is that she isn't jaundice, since she has liver issues. Her ears are clear, and he wasn't concerned about her teeth.

He gave her a bit of pain killer in case she does have a bit of arthritis based on her age.....now we wait for the results. She is up and eating, but climbing the stairs is an effort...not sure if it's the neuropathy, which has gotten a bit worse, or arthritis.

I didn't even get to the barn tonight.:-(

No, I don't I will get credit for going in on a snow day, we are strictly salary...I'll just look good in the supers eyes....

As for snow days, yes we all, students and teachers will have to make all these days up, not sure when this one will be made up...Easter or later.

I am excited about tomorrow. A group of us are going to another district to see how they run their math curriculum. I love visiting other districts. I'm exicited I was asked to go...finally this admin asks me to do things....the last one always went tot the 'young ones'.:-x

FP, sorry to,hear about your dog. I will hate that day. I cried the whole way home tonight just thinking the worst.:-(

I,like the name bob. I was thinking Pepe. Lol

Roaddy, love the goose! What about the other one. Will you go and get it? It will get lonely!


----------



## Roadyy

It has 11 ducks up there to keep him company. The plan is to go after him with a cast net used for catching fishing bait. 


Koolio, you can see it in the first pic out behind the hay ring. It is the spa as you mentioned.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, are you keeping a goose in your swimming pool? What about the ducks? What will happen to them?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roasted or Peking duck whichever is preferred!








If geese are in question pulled barbecue is best!


----------



## Celeste

NOOOOOOOOO. These are special ducks.


----------



## tjtalon

I like that goose-on-the-shoulder-pic Rick (does look plump & tasty..'tho...)

Nicker, I sure hope your dog turns out ok, all these sad dog stories lately...& I can't imagine either that sitting out in the mud & cold letting hounds chase racoons sounds like any fun. From the hear & there I've read, where it's mentioned, seems to be some kind of tradition in your parts, Celeste...but stealing other peoples' dogs is going way too far.

Tracey, my recent 8 below seems much more bearable...yours is..yikes... I did get some R&R; some movie down-time when it was time to crash.

Tax appt was a bit of a crunch today ('tho getting a decent refund anyway). Came home & had my sniffle & self-talk ("ok.. get on with it! [thank you Monty Python]), then worked on fine-tuning Bob aka HH. Got his mane roached & face pulled up nicely; bridle/bit better placed. Some work on the last part of the neck-to-base, but got sick of sewing. BTW, he's nice to hug (will get my magic horse breath somehow, even if it is by proxy!)

Here's a pic, then am going to get a good dinner & relax. Tomorrow is back to work (2p-10p) but am taking mky elderly friend that lives downstairs to the bank around noon, as she asked me to do so earlier. No problem.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Special ducks are glazed.

How do we like killer rabbit, Monty?







Sorry TJ I was having a Monty moment too!


----------



## chloeloveu

Hi all I am 45, 46 is around the corner. I'm not a beginner, but I'm still a little green. I had a bomb proof horse years ago and she was great. Now I have a 14 yr old TW Paint, who I adore. Holly was just a pasture pet when I purchased her in Dec 2013. She has excellent ground manners and we are still getting to know one another. I took her for a walk last weekend and she did the weirdest thing, never have I ever seen a horse act like this. We walked by a flock of sheep and a cow, she started to neigh and snort and move about like she was in distress (she wasn't). She seemed to want to jump the fence and either go play, or kill them - I'm clueless. I had to do everything I could to contain her good graces. As I walked her home and away from the herd, she started to neigh even more. Can anyone tell me if she wanted to go play, like she found some friends she used to have or did she want to go and terrorize them? I don't have any back ground data on her whatsoever. If you have an idea, please let me know. Peace Julie and Holly


----------



## Koolio

Welcome chloeloveu! Is Holly kept alone? Maybe she was on a farm with other animals in the past and expected to find another horse with the sheep and cow? She could be looking for a "herd". Just a thought.


----------



## chloeloveu

Koolio, She was on a farm by herself for a year. She now has 4 goats and an alpaca to play with if she chooses. Which is why I really thought this to be odd behavior - I just can't get my finger on this.


----------



## Stan

O/K I know I tend to rub a little salt into the wound in reference to the snow you all have and the riding weather I enjoy all year round here in North land NZ So my Question and plea is to the person who has got the Voodoo doll lookalike out and pushing needles into is lower abdomen. Its day number 4 of having a bout of dysentery and I feel I have suffered enough so If you would be so kind as to remove the needles and make the doll look more like our prime minster I would be greatfull.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Chloeloveu. It is hard to say what was going through her mind without the background or one of us being there. Sounds like you were able to contain her and seems like a good reason to do serious ground work to further establish your leadership role in the herd so she will look to you for direction even in those times. It takes time when they have it as bad in a certain situation like you speak of, but be diligent and victory will be yours.



Celeste, the ducks were two when we moved into that place and decided to multiply while we lived there. They own the pond and from speaking with the neighbors while we lived there, they have been there for years. Remember the house sat empty for 2 years before we moved in and they were there without human interaction and were fine. We only have the one goose at out house now and it will be leaving soon to be served at a table near you.....kidding I kid!!! My ex SIL's parents live around the corner from that house and they have 2 small ponds they want to put the geese in. We will try to catch the other goose this weekend. 


Stan , I hope you get some relief soon from the pain. How is the rain weather doing?

Glad y'all liked the parrot pic. I don't want to be a pirate....came to mind...


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, that horse head is very impressive. Can't wait to see video of it working.


----------



## tjtalon

I love Monty Python, Holy Grail is my favorite, & Killer Rabbit my favorite in it (which reminds me of today: have been called in for 1p-9p, as co-worker called in sick, so solo for 8 hrs; "RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!" Well, will take my neighbor to her bank, then go to work....). Another good grail line which runs thru my head, when faced w/a difficult person: "...I fart in your general direction..!"

Rick, I don't have a way to do a video. My stupid-phone does have a movie thing on it, but my sister says my vids I've tried don't get to her phone. Maybe will try again w/ Bob on Sunday & see if it will send to your phone, then you can share it here if it works? Does that sound ok w/you?

Glad everyone likes Bob.

Hope you feel better soon, Stan!


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all, been a while. Trying to catch up on some reading. Been super busy. We are now getting a taste of winter, no snow yet but ir has been super cold. May get some snow on the weekend. 

Saddle fitter coming tomorrow to see if western fits, if it does I will buy it. Hubby lost a bet and has to pay for it now lol. I was only going to bet him $100 and he said I will bet the saddle. OKEE lol $1200. Still waiting for my new Aussie saddle to come in, she didn't have one in stock with a wider gullet so had to order one.

I won a free iPad Air which was kinda cool.

Will try and respond to some back posts if I ever catch up reading.


----------



## tjtalon

Just checked stupid-phone & I was wrong; it was my previous stupid-phone that had the movie thing. Sorry. Have no way to make a video. Darn it..


----------



## tjtalon

AAAHH!! Hold yr horses...just checked my camera, & it has a movie thing in it. I never knew that, as just point & shoot pics in the picture-taking-for-dummies mode. Will have to locate my manual & see if I can figure out how to make it work.

Have to go get dressed & get going now...

Good to see you Hunter! Good luck w/the saddle fitting.


----------



## Stan

Hey Rick the voodoo doll is still in action so its off to the doctor this morning It started in the early ours of Wednesday morning and now its Saturday and still going. Problem is its a 60 mile round trip and no long drop in between. To add a further issue Roslyn's mother has taken ill again so she has just left for Auckland. I'm afraid the old dear is getting on and it does not look good. Could be an eventful day.

A couple of photos of Bugs Just after the gun went off. He is checking out things. Might have found his vocation in life, go hunting on him save me walking for miles.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Roadyy

I've been getting some of the freak out of my horses at night. While they are eating and not really paying attention to me, I throw short sticks up in the air to land close to them. At first they all three bolted about 6 feet then stopped and snorted. After that they went shorter and shorter to the point of bolting in place and looking at me as if to say "would you stop already!!" lol

Tj, you are welcome to send me a video to my phone if you figure it out. Check to make sure you set it up for recording for MMS message so it keeps it short for text format.


Just got a call from DW and her background finally came through clear and she has decided to go back to the daycare rather than go with the apartment manager position she was offered. She starts back Tuesday. Back on the road again, making money for her husband.....that is the lyrics,right?


----------



## corgi

Stan, hope your doc visit goes well and that you feel better soon!


----------



## Koolio

*Meanwhile in Canada...*

I posted this in the Arctic cold thread, but it's worth a cross post. 










Laughter keeps your innards warm...

Stan, I hope you get feeling better. I promise you I don't have a voodoo doll, but if I did...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello Stan:
Hey everyone i'll remove the pins now!








I hope you feel better Stan, I could not resist.

Hello new members, and sorry for the loss of our canine friends.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all. 

Had a great day visitng the school today.

Got back and received a call from the vet. The blood work isn't good. She's probably going into liver failure.....ultra sound tomorrow to get to the bottom of things to know how we proceed.

I'm heart sick, and don't really want to talk much more about it right now...but wanted to let you all know. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## corgi

So sorry Nicker. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I'm glad you had a good day at school. Teacher's convention Thurs and Fri this week for us. Lots of things to think about!

For my own personal PD, I am reading Unbridled Success by Julia Fulton. It is about equine assisted learning and while the focus is on the corporate world, there are some interesting ideas on experiential learning that could be applied to the classroom. 

Sorry to hear about your dog. We are here for you when you need us.


----------



## Hunter65

Awe sorry nicker big hugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Hope you feel better Stan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker...doesn't sound good. Many hugs. This must be Dog HeartAche Week..

Stan, now that MR has pulled the pins out, hope all gets better quickly. Sorry you have such a long "run" to the doctor (sorry, that pun was intended, but do hope you're okay). Yuck, like you don't have enough on your plate right now.

Chloeloveu, if you pop in again & see this: did your horse ever have a time as a working cow horse? That was my first thought, that maybe she wanted to round up the cows.

Rick, I'm not sure if MMS for message is on my comp, after/if I can do it successfully & get it on my comp, for sending it to your phone, but will look. Am thinking, first, to just fig how to do it on my cam, then....put it on PhotoBucket (Celeste, will that work??) Small potatoes thing, but would like to make it happen; am so tech-challenged.

Was not happy w/going back to work today & getting slammed 8 hrs solo, reminded me strongly of my burn-out level. Hope the training supv gets the 4-ten hr days for all of us figured out (all of us are suffering under a stupid schedule arrangement that worked just fine for 20 yrs; times have changed). Fingers crossed for fiscal April.

Gonna go play w/my cam movie thing for a bit, just to see what works, since can't go to sleep yet anyway...

Hope Nicker & Stan & EVERYONE are gonna be/are ok.


----------



## tjtalon

I did a test video on my cam, very briefly w/the kitties. Put it on PhotoBucker & also on Windows Media. Got stymied on how to do either to post directly here. Sent it, from PhotoBucket, to Rick's email; have no idea if it worked.


----------



## tjtalon

P1040603_zpsa5034728.mp4 Video by tjtalon | Photobucket

This is the test vid..might not work...


----------



## tjtalon

oh, it did..a bit..has "stops", on my end anyway. Gettin' there...

Sorry not capable of jet-speed.


----------



## Stan

MR thanks for owning up to the voodoo doll. You have missed one of the pins. :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ it worked fine on my end.

Stan, feel better soon.


----------



## chloeloveu

tjtalon - never thought of Holly being a herding horse. I don't have a lot of info on her, but I'm gonna try and find out. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Stan

Thanks for the good thoughts folks.

I made it to the doctors, he was young and had a sense of humour. Along with a small amount of concern in his voice he handed me a sample bottle with instructions, and a big smile on his face. He must have seen the displeasure written on my face because as he was laughing he also asked me if I wanted something to stop the symptoms, all the while he was holding one very large syringe and the fattest needle I have ever seen. That really scared the ---out of me. However, just before I could answer No, he said "I can give you a pill that will bring the symptoms under control". Then he put the syringe down. At which time he was having trouble controlling his laughter. 

This was Saturday morning and I was the first patient in. I don't think he wanted to work on Saturday. So white magic has won out over the last pin that had been missed. On reflection the doctor was Maori and I'm white. That could account for his sense of Humour.

On a different note. Its Sunday morning 0930 overcast but not raining. I have discovered a weight loss programme that will peel the weight off at close to two pounds a day. I am willing to share it.

I feel much better so its bacon and eggs for breakfast. Have to build up my strength don't I










See I've shrunk

cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Stanley, you crack me up.:lol: glad you feel better.

Well, we got the ultra sound done, and the news was better than anticipated. It appears her liver looks ok, but there is a calcification in her gall bladder. So we are going to put her on meds to help,with that, keep,her on the pain meds, as the calcification can be painful.

I do believe her neuropathy is getting worse, which there is nothing we can do,for that...and the weather doesn't help...too cold to get the walking she needs.

So....bottom line, we hope she will be around for a bit longer than we first thought. I'm such a wreck over this, she is the love of my life. She's been at my side for 12 1/2 years. I knew this day would come....but not so quick.  We will cherish everyday extra day we are blessed with her presence.

That's about it here. Cold, cold, cold.....

Koolio, I'll check that book out. Visiting that school yesterday was inspiring and motivating. I snapped pics of different rooms. I love getting new ideas! What was your two days about?


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I am glad the tests on your dog were more favourable than anticipated. I expect she will have some good days and some not so good days, but every day is a blessing. Hopefully the weather will improve and so will she.

Our province is just embarking on a huge curriculum redesign to prepare students for the future, so much of our PD focused around that. A fellow named Simon Breakspear from Australia was one of the keynotes, and very good. He talks about education reform and innovation. If you are interested here is a quick video that captures his general message.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PdZZKsnVRAU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=PdZZKsnVRAU

There are over 6000 teachers who attend this conference, so there are many choices for sessions covering a wide range of topics. I tend to go to the keynotes, looking more for inspiration than specific strategies. 

I made it to the stable today for a ride on Koolio. He was great, again. "Cheeky pony", my daughters horse was not so good. She is being very naughty and refusing to move forward. When my daughter puts a little pressure on her she kicks out, bucks, rears and backs up. My daughter has her trainer coming tomorrow to see if she can help get the issue sorted out.


----------



## tjtalon

Good news, Nicker; yeah, old dog is old dog, but very relieved the news better than thought at first. Good reminder, love the love & give the love while the Love is there. Hope you got to snuggle in & be warm tonight with your loved ones.

Glad you're on the mend, Stan! &, you have lost weight..& height...looks like a chance at second childhood, lol! BTW, I like that saddle (maybe 'cuz it looks safe & secure, for some reason).

(Nicker, I keep forgetting to mention: I did that that book of the Russian soldier making his way back home; you're right, it was interesting, but not a great book, but still interesting.)

I hope I can get out to Janice's Monday, the weather here is so weird. Earlier in the week sub-zero, then 50 degees today (w/a chilly wettish-feeling wind). Plummeting tonight, but not really cold, but snow coming in (not predicted alot of it). Temps are fluctuating a lot every few days. I'll muck, keep track in my journal, & keep on trucking...or mucking...or....!

Tonight I want to finish Bob's neck, so the "construction" is done & over with, & figure how to set him up to do the reason intended for the whole thing. Hope to make a decent video tomorrow of how he works (am thinking of attaching the camera to something, so can be hands-free...& stash the kitties in the bedroom, because they'll be all over the process). BTW, I'll not bombard you'all w/silly-kitty vids (now that I've figured out how to do it); that was just a test. I'll save kitty vids for my mother, she'll love it.

Have a good Sunday, everyone.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a fun day at the auction-just bought a few things-the only horse-related stuff was some 5-gal buckets so I can portion out the donkey's feed in them prior to feeding time. Got 2 boxes of books for $2 each-one had approx. 100 paperbacks in it & they all look good! The other box had paperbacks, some hard covers, some for donation, & even some magazines I wanted.

We got the needed part for the pellet stove & have that functioning again-what a relief! Now we will warm up a bit over the next few days & maybe be in the 70's by Friday-I love it!

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks all.

Yes, getting a bit more time is better. I don't know time frame, but he said, if nothing else comes up, come back in two months for more blood work to see if it's working. So.....day by day.

The question has come up...for either pets or yourself/family.m would,you rather know you are going to go....and have time to say good byes and enjoy each other a bit more....or is better quick? It's all painful. I'm happy I get this time, as long as she doesn't suffer, which at this point she comfortable and normal, maybe a tad slower (I blame the cold). But I also know when things go,quick, ya just have to 'deal'. 

As I sit here....I wonder....what if each person took a month to experiment, and lived as if they knew this was their last month, free of sickness, but this is it...would they live it differently? For example, my brother was in town yesterday, picked up my dad and went north to see my nephew. I was invited to go....considered, but said no bc of all that was going on and didn't want to leave the dog. BUT, if this is all I get, I would have went....makes you,think doesn't it? 

Sorry to be so morbid, but I'm just thinking aloud.

I'm actually in good spirits, and have regained energy to accomplish some things here.

We have a new neighbor. Our last one lost the hiuse through foreclosure.....looks like a young guy, twenties.......hope he's ok. We all live close, and it's always been a nice group here....quiet. :-|. Hope,he is the same.

Snow, snow, snow....last I heard we were to get a decent storm today. Gotta go look at the weather....when will this nightmare end???:shock: positive....when I opened the door yesterday, birds were chirping!!!! First signs of spring!!!


----------



## Happy Place

*Making progress*

I talked to the owner of Rosie. We are going to work out a free lease deal where I feed 3 horses, 4 - 5 days a week so that I can use Rosie as my trail horse, take her to local trails and maybe even compete. I have to keep her at the small barn with no indoor and no one to ride with, but I'll get that figured out. Spring is coming and the snow will go so I will be riding in no time. My surgery is this Wednesday and I have about a month of PT before I can ride again anyhow. We have to talk some more to get the details worked out, farrrier, vet, feed days etc. but it is looking like I have a ride!

Now I have to figure out how to get my husband to realize that we NEED a horse trailer LOL :lol:.

Meanwhile, more Polar Vortec on the way and possibly more snow. Bleh. I'm gonna go out this afternoon and hug my horse!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Stan you are a riot! Glad you are feeling better.

Nicker am glad your doggie will be ok for now. Mine is 13 now and getting slower. She has been through so much with me it will be hard to lose her.

Not very motivated today. Almost noon and finally just showered. Contemplating a ride but it is grey and cold and windy. Supposed to get freezing rain tonight. So glad tomorrow is a holiday.

Good new is the saddle fits so I have a nice new western saddle and a much lighter wallet. Of course I had to go shopping as I needed and cinch and saddle pad. I got this one. It is shaped on the top to fit the horses withers and has memory foam inside.








To ride or not to ride...THAT is the question


----------



## tjtalon

Combined my first Bob practice w/doing the video. Yup, sure looks like I need the practice, huh?! I didn't pull on the reins (except when sliding down on the side to show the sideways motion), let the bouncing-on-ball do the movement. Enjoy the vid! Constructive criticism/advice/tips welcome & appreciated. Since am going to practice w/this set-up, don't want to practice errors.
P1040607_zpsce15774c.mp4 Video by tjtalon | Photobucket

(Hope I copied this correctly...)


----------



## tjtalon

That's good news for you & Rosie, HP! Sounds like a good deal.

Hunter, that's a really pretty saddle pad. And your weather today sounds like like here. After I fold my laundry, going to get snuggled on the couch w/food & watch my horse dvds. Hope it isn't nasty/icy/snowy in the morning, I want to go out to Janice's (& was thinking of lugging Bob along for "show & tell").


----------



## Hunter65

Omg tj I love bob. That is awesome. Job well done. Have no critique as I am not qualified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright TJ !! Bob looks cool.
Now you need one of these instead of the hop-pity ball.







Riding simulator w/5 different gaits.
I know someone with one of these and it is obnoxious.
Although fun for the first two minutes.


----------



## Celeste

*Bob is so cute!!!* Something that you could work on is keeping your hands steadier while your body moves. You are tugging on his mouth a bit. I am not sure if it would be the same on a real horse because he would be moving too. Watch the video and look at his mouth. See if you can get a bit smoother action. *This is a really great idea!!* I bet it will help your riding.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, that thing looks kinda cool, really...but really sure it's way out of my budget range & seriously doubt I could build one, lol!

Thank you, Hunter, and yes you ARE qualified!

Celeste, you hit the nail on the head; that's EXACTLY what I do on a real horse: am unsure of my hands, so they're un-quiet as I try to figure out how to quiet them & consequently tug on the horse's mouth (which is why it's taken awhile for Janice to allow me to have a bit). Will study my vid, for sure, practice-practice then do another vid @ some point; you can see where I was also trying to adjust hand height & arm position too.

Oh, and yes, Bob IS pretty cute, I'll say that for him. Doesn't eat much either.


----------



## Celeste

Why not set up a big mirror so that you can observe yourself and Bob working together?


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, that's a great idea, Celeste. Bet I could find a good-sized mirror for next to nothing @ a thrift store...


----------



## Hunter65

I think bob is fabulous. What a great idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

I promised some pics of my recent work.

Not work, but they look cute together.








Bathroom is now complete, but not in the pic.








Woodstove after all repairs.
I can't completely fill the stove any more, it will run you out of the house.








Started laying out and cutting tile today in the bigger room.


----------



## mulelady

*count me in*

I am over forty which is good place to start you have a deep appreciation for life...I have found pics wil follow in a few months in pa here we are experiences a lot of winter....smiles to all:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, MR! Now, THOSE are projects. Very very nice. Oh, I love the matching coloring of your critters..!


----------



## tjtalon

Dang, fat-fingered the button before I said: Welcome to mulelady!


----------



## greentree

tj, Bob is GREAT!! You need a bigger ball, though!! On a real horse, your elbows barely bend, unless you are riding Saddlebreds. Then your body can move, and your hands stay stil.

Fun!

Nancy


----------



## Koolio

Tj - Bob is awesome! Well done! A tip to help you with your hands is to think that when you rise, push your hands down, and when you lower return your hands to neutral. Think like you are pushing off your hands on an imaginary bar. Also, holding a riding crop sideways under your thumbs helps to steady your hands.

Maryland Rider - Wow!! What a lot of work you have done and it looks fantastic! 

Hunter - nice saddle pad! I am glad the saddle fits well.

Mule lady - welcome!! We are looking forward to your pictures and to getting to know you better.


----------



## tjtalon

greentree, I almost bought the bigger ball when I got that one & thought of that earlier when I was doing the video. Yup, now the bigger ball is on the to-get list.

Koolio, I wrote that tip down, & practiced that a bit sitting in my chair right now. Cool.

I'm really happy that you'all like Bob & the whole Bob Idea. I do think it'll help my riding, & also remind me that it's FUN! Also gives me something "real" & practical to do, since I'm a "hands-on" learner.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, Bob looks great! I'm of no help....I'm told I ride with quiet hands, but don't know how I do it.:? Haha. Maybe cause I've always ridden western, you typically ride with really loose reins, no tugging....don't know. I know when I ride both of mine, I often rode with my hand resting on the horn or their mane...reins are loose.

Good news here! Got a ride in!!! Actually TWO, I rode both horses.:happydance: yeah!!

It was snowing a nice dry snow, checked the road, it wasn't really slippery, so I decided to go. We rode quit a distance. Jay was shur footed and responsive. It was such a beautiful morning. Birds were chirping, and a hawk followed us from tree to tree.. We followed a snowmobile trail. Interesting enough tho, when we rounded the corner to head home he sped up quite a bit, and if I hadn't been paying attention, he would have taken off....so we turned around twice and walked home like a nice horsey.:lol: he did that before, don't know why. When I turned him the other direction, he listened well....didn't bulk or complain, so I don't think he's barn sour, but he is testing me.

Both horses are full,of vim and vigor, I think it's partially the weather, but also the new food. They are getting what they need for energy, which will be nice for summer, so I can ride, rode, ride!....if I can keep Jay sound.:wink:

Hunter, nice pad. Haven't bought mine yet....waiting to find more $$$$$. Hahaha

MR, cute pets, and nice projects! Do you hire out? 

Thinking I will by my dog a ramp to get off the bed. She's used a step,to get up,for a while now, but she's hesitant to jump down now, can tell the neuropathy is starting to effect her front paw...now she's afraid to jump,down, so maybe a ramp will help. Sigh....I think that is what will do her in.:-(

Hoping this will be a quiet week...no snow days, no meetings...just quiet.

Have a good one everyone! Welcome new comers!


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, sent me the video in an email and the link didn't play the video, only showed a still pic of the yellow fur ball poised to pounce. Glad it worked on here.

My advice on correcting the loud hands may be a painful one until the hands quieten down. Fill two coffee cups to the brim with hot coffee, water, cocoa or whatever is most convenient then walk around the house, out in the yard, or down the halls while not spilling it on you or the floor. This is will quiet those hands quicker than any other lesson as it is in your mind front not to get burned. Also, remember the 10" box rule. Keep your hands inside of a 10" box when reining so you are able to keep your posture correct without over reaching. While working with a horse that is not schooled fully then you can slide your hand down the rein 5" at a time to pull one direction or the other unless it is an emergency stop. At which it is correct to reach further up the rein to pull the head around further. 

Stan, I hope the white pill is working on relieving the pain and discomfort. Have you figured out about who is going to ride the rough off of Bugs? The kid or you?


Mn17, hope your Canine is able to get better for another couple of years to enjoy your wonderful company. Beware of that 20 year old neighbor when weather improves as he may become friendly like those guys at the lounge during your last trip. Too close to home for that as it can get troublesome. lol

Ml, glad to see you here again. Hope to see you again soon.

MR, that is looking very good. I couldn't tell in the pic if there was a mirror at the vanity, but looked without. Is there going to be one? Never seen one without some type of. Pets are cute and look very cozy.

Koolio, glad you got a ride in and sorry "cheeky pony" is acting out. Sounds like lost respect and needs ground work, but sure you know the situation better from in person visual. Maybe something painful causing the refusal to go? Also, glad you had a good schooling clinic.

Ccg, glad you got a good deal on books and buckets at auction as well as getting the heating fixed again. Seems strange that such a new item would be causing such a grievance this soon after purchase. I would be livid.

So my weekend was very eventful. I took off Saturday to drive the church van to take the teens to Lake City, Fl for the final District Bible Quiz Competition of the year. They won which makes this their 3rd year in a row to bring home the trophy. We are now looking forward for TNT in Nashville where they will be competing on the National level. After the team competitions they had the top 12 scorers compete for the top 10 to see whether they would compete on A team or B team with 5 on each team. One of our girls got 1st place, another got 3rd and one of the boys got 10th. The other boy on our team did finish in the top 12 and is going to compete since some of the kids who were higher aren't going to be able to go to Nashville. This was my daughter's first year in the teens quizzing and didn't do so well in the competing so I promised her I would spend the extra time needed to practice with her if she wants to do it again next year. BTW, we left at 5am Saturday morning and got home around 9pm. That was my Saturday.
Here are the top 12 team before the final 10 were chosen. I must say that these kids are impressive with their devotion to this.








Sunday we got home from church and I got started on more pressure washing around the pool while DW ran errunds. When she returned me and daughter headed up to the old house to catch the other Goose. What an adventure as I was using a casting bait net to try and catch him with. It has been 10 years since I have thrown a net and even then it was only 8' diameter this was 12' and takes a different technique to accomplish. I successfully caught 2 ducks while missing the goose and while standing in a muddy,slippery area took a shot at the goose and missed him while catching another duck, the goose took off. As I took after him to try and block his escape route my footing gave way and down I went into a roll and back to my feet to take advantage of my momentum which only landed me in more mud when my footing gave out again. My daughter laughed so hard and so long I thought she was going to stain herself. I laughed to as I know it had to be hilarious to watch since it felt so funny to do. We finally pinned the goose in the corner of the fence where he was too large to get through the squares like the smaller ducks did. Here are the photos after the mayhem. Enjoy and sorry for the long read. lol


----------



## greentree

WOW!! Congratulations to the kiddos!! Well done. 

You gtta goose-in-a-bag! That is so cute, but I can see him giving me the evil eye all the way from here. Geese hate me. 

You had a BUSY weekend. Here, we sat in the house, mostly. We did go over and visit the new neighbor, who lucked out from the flood....his lawn mower and tiller both started after they dried out!! 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to mention..the last pic is how we transported the first captured goose from the house out to the new care givers. Amber enjoyed the looks and laughs from passing cars who saw a Goose riding in the back seat of a car. She went so far as to pet the goose for their viewing pleasure. When we finally caught the other goose and headed around the corner to drop it off with the first one, the first one met us half way up the long drive back into the property where it was. It was in full 2 stroke canter mode coming up the drive.lol As soon as Amber popped out the trunk and went to get it it turned and started back the way it came. Once they were both in the little pond together they seemed fine to explore their new pool. Only concern is that the neighbor has a blue healer and is afraid it will get them. I wish I had known this before releasing them as it will be even harder to catch the hard one in this place than it was the last.

She only lets her out in the evening to use the bathroom when she gets home from work so hopefully the geese will be in the pond where they have the upper hand when she lets her out. She will have to climb her fence to get after them so that might be just the head start they need if on the ground to get to the water.


----------



## Celeste

Geese have a way of putting dogs in their place.


----------



## Roadyy

I have no doubt this grey one will be all that Blue Healer would want and then some. 

I've seen a goose attack a dog that was getting aggressive and it was bigger than this blue healer.



On another note, we need prayers for my family. Jessa's mom had court today on her VOP charge and has to serve at least 15 more months with the other 120 days counted as time served on a plea agreement. She still has another court date in March for the charges of petty theft at Target. So she could be at the Women's facility in Gadsden,Al for up to 2 years. She is going to sign a more detailed POA for us on Jessa, but this is painful knowing how much we have tried to be her and her mother's family. I am thankful God has allowed us to be in a position to provide love and life for this little girl. I have no desire to think of what her life would have been like if we weren't blessed by God to be here for her. I asked DW to ask Jesika to at least give us a 2 year POA as that would cover her in the even the next court date puts her in for another 9 months on top of the 15. 

If you aren't a praying person then jingles are welcomed also. Thank you all so much from our family to yours.


----------



## MercyMFT

Hi! My names Melissa.

I'll be 49 this year. I have loved horses since I dropped out of my Mama's womb but never got the chance to do much with them as she was a single parent and we could not afford the luxury. I think I rode rental horses a total of 3 times as a teen. 

Finally at the age of 39 I bought my first horse. Yep, I made that newbie mistake. Bought a 4 year old TWH. Kept him for 3 1/2 before I finally decided I had no business with a green horse. That horse was great, trained well and had a good head. I even trailered him out often to ride with friends but for some reason the longer I had him the more I was losing confidence. 

After I sold him I decided I was not cut out for horses and decided no more. But that did not last long. Once you start it's hard to give it up. So a friend I made on a horse forum offered me her 17 year old stallion a Peruvian Paso. Swore he would be the one to give me my confidence back. I drove the 6 hours to meet him and rode him less than 5 minutes. (I had weight issues that had a lot to do with my confidence) But I wanted him. Took him home and gelded him 2 weeks later. The first two years with him I groomed and loved on him. I was in the process of losing weight. Finally at the start of our third year I felt I could ride him without him struggling to carry me. I took a few lessons, not many but read a lot. For the next three years we became an amazing team. He had been a stallion living a solitary life for so long, he loved trail riding. I joined riding groups and rode all over. And my friend was right. He gave me the confidence I lacked. Last month, January 1, I lost him to DSLD. I had him put down. 

But he gave me what I needed to move forward and I bought me a 7 year old MFT mare still green. Said I would never own a mare and never liked palomino but now I have both. Funny how life works.

Here is my Mercy.






And my sweet boy I lost last month, Amante.


And my first horse I loved so much, a TWH


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the group and such a good story to read. Glad you came back and will look at the pics when I get home as they aren't showing up on my work pc.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Melissa! You & Mercy look like a great pair.

Rick, prayers are en route. & when Janice suggested today doing the hot cups of liquid idea I burst out in giggles; guess I better try that one.

The weather was so cold & foggy this morning I almost didn't want to go out there, but thought "don't want to miss something important", so got all ready. Glad I went. Weird drive in the fog. When I got there Janice said no mucking had been done for a week; she said she's unhappy w/her other muckers, who haven't been out for 2 weeks, & are sporadic otherwise (& these people are boarders! exchanging board for mucking that they're not doing). She said she's on the situation to rectify it, soon. She asked me to do a couple of stalls if I could (pens are frozen).

I went out (freezing cold, fog, starting to snow). Mucked out a TON from Callie's stall. Went up to the house & told Janice it was impossible, that there's only so much I can do. Told her (after apologising for complaining) that I can only do so much, & her other people have to get their act together. She totally understood, said she'd feel the same way (she hadn't been able to get out to see the conditions, as is recovering from knee surgery, & has her son/dau-in-law visiting to help her out [husband fed last night; he has a job otherwise]). I was angry (Thurs-Fri last week was fine weather, mucking could been done!!). Told her I need some help here, I can't do it all on Mondays!

Anyway, got that out, & she took it well. Went back out to dump the huge 'barrow from Callie's cleaning, then did the waters. Did a lot of petting of ice-crystalled muzzles too, so got my Horse Fix (& Magic Horse Breath, too; Callie did a long, considering one, for some reason, nose-to-nose).

Went back up to the house to collect Bob (had brought him for show & tell). Got an impromtu lesson (inside, where it was warm!), on Janice's exercise ball. A lot of things clicked in, that I know mentally, but just haven't been able to relate to my body. My hands bob because my shoulders tighten up! Which tightens everything else, & tightens the horse....we must've spent a half hour working w/the ball: my posture, my hands, movements to do on the ball. It all was quite enlightening. 

Janice said the small "movement" I was able to make w/Bob's head are less important than the "visual aid" that I've needed (& a place to place my hand/arm position). Learned alot today.

Great news! Yesterday Janice bought a new lesson horse, that she said will be perfect for me: 14 1/4 hand Tennessee Walker mare, 18 y/o, sweet/patient/gentle. She discovered that a friend of hers trained the horse, & he's a "top-ace, creme dela creme" trainer (someone famous in Colorado, but didn't retain his name)...that happens to be a friend of hers. She's going to contact him, to see if he remembers this mare. She said she bought her because of this trainer, knowing his method, style & how he treats horses, & because of the look in the mare's eyes: very sweet. (That was the first thing I noticed, from the pic, was the gentle look).

She'll be arriving @ Janice's on Thursday. Can't wait to meet her (her name is Spirit). Oh: Janice said the owner (who's had Spirit a year) said she has to use a crop on her to get her to move out. Janice walked over & discovered an ill-fitting saddle. Janice's volunteer trainer rode bareback, & Spirit moved out just fine. Hmmmmm......I'm glad Spirit is coming HOME, to someone who know what they're doing.

Odd but very good HorseMonday.


----------



## Roadyy

Another thing to help you quiet your hands on that ball is to take two belts and put one under each foot then hold the other end with the reins. Keep steady pressure on belts with heel of foot so the belt doesn't slip out. That will disallow your hands to rise. This will teach two lessons at same time. First will teach your hands to stay with the horse head and the other will teach your feet to keep the heel down. By pushing down with you heel it will transfer to the stirrup and will cause your heel to stay down and toe up.

Can't wait to see pic of Spirit.


----------



## Roadyy

Once you get to the point of not raising your hands because you are used to the belts not letting them then you can just focus on doing the cups alone. Still use the cups while utilizing the belt idea too.


----------



## tjtalon

...Janice did send me a pic of Spirit on my phone, but can't send it to here because of stupid-phone. Later on Herself, then. Weather might be nicer next Monday, I may get to get on her.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh....Rick, I'll try that...


----------



## tjtalon

Rick? Didn't want to ask you, because you're very busy: but...can I send Spirit's pic to your cell phone? It's expandable on smart-phones (Janice said the angle is a bit weird, on her body look). If you get something nice, could you post it here? Again, hesitated to ask..


----------



## Cacowgirl

I couldn't see the video-very tech-challenged here.

Rick-the stove is not new-it was used a bit, then it was covered up & on a porch for many years-then it went to the guy we bought it from-he makes his living on stoves & chimney cleaning. He used it for awhile out in his garage, then put something different in. It will burn wood also, but it is an older, obsolete model now. We knew that when we bought it, but we fell in love w/it. We could have had a new one for what we paid, & it would have been cheaper, but hopefully it won't need more repairs now for a long time.

Glad you got the goose & congrats to the kids, & hopefully J's Mom will get all the necessary paperwork done in time to keep everything covered.

TJ-Can't wait to see the picture of Spirit-she sounds cute! That is a lot of mucking-how can those other people be so irresponsible? I would find some warm bodies-like the ones that hang out around home Depot & can be hired for the day. Those poor horses standing in all that yuck!

Welcome to our new posters-jump right in-this is a great thread!

Mercy-your new girl has a sweet expression, & I'm also partial to P. Pasos, as I used to raise them. My stallion was very gentle, & I used to pony his colts off him to give their Moms a rest! One I had to muzzle as he was a bit of a hellion!

We are going to be heading into the 70's by the end of the week! Anyone want to come for a vacation? I have one more load of laundry to hang out, probably some of the first ones are dry by now-LOL.


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, I just sent a text to Janice w/your idea. Is a good idea.


----------



## Eole

TJ, Callie juste thanked you for cleaning her space. :wink: And Bob looks great!

Roadyy, had a good laugh at your "Wild Goose Chase". Loved the picture with the goose on your shoulder, didn't know they could be so friendly. Also sending good vibes your way, so that things turn out for the best for that lovely child.

MR, the picture of your cat and dog cuddling melts my heart. Is that a pitbull? That's a HUGE project in your basement, wow! When you're finished, I have plenty of projects here if you ever get bored... :lol:

MuleLady, welcome. I agree that we appreciate life better with time, not taking things for granted.

Mercy-Melissa, welcome! Sorry on the recent loss of Amante. Your new mare looks very nice. I like mares, hope you click with her. Also like you saddle (what make?) and LOVE your colorful side-pull.

CCG, vacation in Arizona sounds very attractive. We go from one cold spell to another, with some snow/blizzards here and there. BUT, days are getting longer; spring will come in time.

NM71: I'm a little jealous of your rides (still happy for you though).
Here, just daily business with the horses, in and out, cleaning stalls. I did hand-walk Eole this week end and found out our summer trail got groomed by neighbors on ATV's and the surface is hard enough for the horse to walk on. I thought he would break through. Snow is a couple feet deep. Next step is to test it in the saddle, maybe Wenesday.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is your pic of Spirit, Tj. Good looking mare.


----------



## tjtalon

There's Spirit's pic, thanks to Rick!


----------



## MercyMFT

tjtalon said:


> Welcome Melissa! You & Mercy look like a great pair.


Thanks! I am loving that little mare!



Cacowgirl said:


> I couldn't see the video-very tech-challenged here.
> 
> 
> Mercy-your new girl has a sweet expression, & I'm also partial to P. Pasos, as I used to raise them. My stallion was very gentle, & I used to pony his colts off him to give their Moms a rest! One I had to muzzle as he was a bit of a hellion!


Awww....thanks. I was really debating getting another PP because I just loved the way they all are. Never met a bad one. But the DSLD thing is so scary. I could not go through the heartbreak again.



Eole said:


> TJ,
> Mercy-Melissa, welcome! Sorry on the recent loss of Amante. Your new mare looks very nice. I like mares, hope you click with her. Also like you saddle (what make?) and LOVE your colorful side-pull.


Thank you! The saddle is a Tennessean which is National Bridle's brand. Big horn makes it for them. 
Tennessean Cordura Nylon/Leather Endurance Saddle

The side-pull, would you believe I found used on Ebay several years ago. I've bought other custom made side-pulls after buying this one but ended up reselling them because I love this one. I just bought these reins at the Horse Expo on Saturday for $11.00....they really match. I think I'm going towards pinks on my gal!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Pink will be pretty w/the light palamino!

Rick-thanks for posting the picture.

TJ-She looks like a nice mare, bet you can't wait to try her out,hmmm?

I have flown In & Out of the Las Vegas airport twice now & I Will Not do it Again-I would rather drive the 5 hours back to where I used to live-I can leave a vehicle at a friend's house & they will take me to/from the Loveliest little airport ever-only 10 minutes away in Ontario, CA. LV, is just not my cup of tea! & that's already a 2+ hour drive-so not worth it.

My little rant is over-sorry.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Welcome again newcomers!  Mercy, great story!

First, Roaddy...how in the world do you ever remember my little episode at the bar during my last trip? Where you there secretly spying on me?

TJ, that horse has a really cute, warm, friendly face! Happy you pulled things together today, and got the 'feel'.

Eole, I did the hand walk thing too...then decided, that they were fine going thtrough the snow, so I decided to go for it! LOL Jay was tentative going through some of the deep stuff. We have a good foot or more in some places, but I tried to stay on the roads. By the end of the ride, with traffic, it was getting slippy, so I got home just in time. 

I think we had a bit of a break through tonight at the barn. As I have always written Jay is a sweet guy...but often times in the stall, he is skittish and goes to the back of the stall. Tonight, I was trying to stroke his neck, he tried to move away as always, but I gently grabbed the opposite cheek so he couldn't go anywhere. He stayed put. I then stroked his neck, poll and face. He totally relaxed, dropped his head and closed his eyes. It was quite a turning point.  :thumbsup:

Also, I think he is taking lessons from Rainn.....tonight as I was scooping out feed, he JOGGED into his stall! LOL That's something Rainn does every night as she waits for me...in and out, in and out...trot, trot, trot. :lol::lol: 

I think she is the one who told him to try to bolt home yesterday too! That's what she likes to do....jog home! (she came with that habit...no worries Roaddy, we don't allow it!:wink Hahahaha

Good day in 3rd grade today! Love my kiddos. They work so hard and make me giggle.

Decided I was going to try to fight the progression of the neuropathy in my dog's legs. You see, last fall when we took her to the vet, her back legs shook, our first clue. Over the summer with all the riding, they stopped! The vet was shocked!:shock: It was all the exercise that helped. So...tonight, I told mom...we could ALL use more walking....so after I threw some food at the horses, we all took a walk. We didn't go far, as doggy do's feet got frozen up...but we decided to do it often to help her our.  Maybe take off a few winter pounds we all put on! :wink:

Oh, CCG....70s huh? Sigh....I wish! It's pretty bad when I get excited to see 30s coming at the end of the month! Thursday is to be our best day...maybe another ride?

Roaddy, I bet those geese will show that dog a thing or two. Our geese always ruled the roost!

I've talked enough. Have a good night all!


----------



## Celeste

We had a beautiful and warm (60 degree highs) weekend. I was able to take three short rides. This week, it is supposed to remember to be winter again. Snow, sleet, etc. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## farmpony84

Road- That horse looks so much like my old black horse. It's not even funny. What a pretty pretty baby!

We just got back from our NY trip. Cinderella on broadway was absolutely wonderful. Ice skating was a neat experience. I can't believe I remembered how, it had been over 20 years!


----------



## Happy Place

I just finished my "college and financial aid night" power point. LOL good thing too as I am presenting tomorrow night. I've done this so many times, but somehow I lost my Power Point when I switched jobs so I had to redo. Tomorrow it's going to be -6. I really wonder how many already disengaged parents will show up for conferences and college info when it is this cold.

Knee surgery Wednesday, horse shopping for a friend on Saturday. LOL better heal fast!


----------



## Stan

Been a lot of posting over the past couple of days. Took an age to catch up. Hi to the new folks

Nickers its always a problem when the animal (not partner) in our life reaches that point. I do what I can for the animal providing the quality of life is there. Way back you mentioned knowing or nor knowing I would rather know how long to go it enables one to get the most out of what time is left. There is also argument for a sudden departure.

Rick. The body has recovered. Reading about the young lady you mention I think it sucks the way charges are brought one after the other with time inbetween which just stacks up the time to serve and at times longer than if all charges were dealt with in the one court sitting. I often deal with offenders in that situation and it does give them a bad attitude towards the system and police. 

Riding Bugs. He has gotten a little stroppy so I have come up with an idea that may help another with her tight reins problem. 

TJ jump on a plane and come and ride Bugs for me. I'm sure for the first 10 minutes he will be so full of energy you will be hanging onto the horn, not the reins and by the time you get him under control you will have developed the art of loose rein riding. Western. 

Stella would have been the one to teach you to have loose reins TJ. If she was being held to tight she would stretch her neck and head out pulling the reins and then relax. Result, loose reins, and she would keep doing that until the rider got the idea what she wanted.

Keep practicing TJ it will come. Soft hands.

Nickers something is wrong. Its snow where you are and sun in my part of the world but you are getting all the riding in.

Cheers all


TJ i'll keep Bugs digging post holes until you arrive


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley, that Bugs is one beautiful horse! If I didn't have this hip replacement, I'd flys down there and ride him for ya :lol:

Jay and Rainn do the same Stan, if you pull too tight, they pull back and loosen the reins.

Wonder TJ if she shouldn't have you riding western first....:?: the you just focus on your seat. With your seat your hands follow....just a thought...what do I know? I just ride! Hahahaha

Speaking of riding...I plan my weeks based on weather. I see Thursday is to be warm (30s). So I am going to try to exit early and jump on..... Too much tie out of the saddle makes me lose confidence. Who's going to join me?

Stan, we too are enjoying the 'time' a bit more knowing....the last time I had to put a dog to sleep I was 18 yo.....I took her all by myself...hardest thing for me to do, and I still tear up thinking about her looking at me. That's a hard decision to make...it's a life ya know? We aren't going to try to be saviours, we want a quality life for her. Day by day....

Have a wonderful day all!!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: western is Janice's focus/discipline. My seat has been the issue all along, hence the hands problem. The ball practice will help alot.

Stan, no doubt I'd be hanging on to the saddle horn w/Bugs! Bet that would make me "find my seat" but quick...!

Gotta go to work, have a good day all...


----------



## Roadyy

Melissa, welcome to the group. I guess I missed you in there somewhere and apologize. Hope you don't hold it against me or the rest and I look forward to reading your posts.

Tj, glad I could help posting a pic of that mare for you. I'm sure she will be a great experience for you to learn on.


Mn17, I remembered me, Stan and you talking about it when you told us the story and we all cut up a bit. It is funny how some things stick and others don't. I got busy at work yesterday and totally forgot I had a church board meeting last night. I check my email this morning to find the meeting minutes and reminder of the meeting. I actually pressure washed more of the pool area while I was suppose to be at the meeting. My boys still have a habit every once in a while of wanting to pick up the pace on the last leg home even with me passing the house or turning and going back out after we get there. 










HP, glad you were able to get the PP reloaded and ready for the class. I will put in an extra prayer for your surgery to go well. Good luck finding your friend a good horse.


My DW starts back to work today and our little Jessa has her first day of school. This means I can look forward to taking more Saturdays off and maybe even cutting back to 5- 9hr days instead of 4-10s, 9 on Friday and 8 on Saturday. The Saturdays are especially appealing so I can go for horse rides.


----------



## Roadyy

I need to ask for some more prayers. Me and my wife have casually discussed becoming foster parents over the last couple of years and never went further than talk because of not having a permanent residence. Now that we are buying this home we have been approached by DCS involved in the case with Jesa and her mother. There is such a shortage of foster families in this area that a multitude of kids are having to go to neighboring counties for homes. This makes it harder on the healing process.

Here is an article on it in today's local news.
New Factors Contributing to the Foster Care Problem in Bay County

PANAMA CITY- Life Management Center, the Department of Children and Families, Big Bend Community Based Care and the Florida Baptist Children's Homes discussed the growing foster care problem during a community breakfast Monday morning at The Woman's Club of Panama City.

"Foster children tend to be two years behind their peers in schools. So the older you get, its accumulative effect. And kids get behind in school; they get behind on their credits. They have 50 percent less of probability of graduating high school. They have 80 less probability of going on to college,” said Mike Watkins, CEO of Big Ben Community Based Care.

Bay County has the highest child removal rate in the state of Florida, 300 out of the county's 37-thousand children.

77 of those had to leave Bay County because there are not enough foster homes here to take them in.

"It’s not clear why we have such a high removal rate. There’s three factors that make a difference, drug abuse, domestic violence and also transient families,” said Scott Clemons, big bend board member.

Scott Clemons says tourism plays a key role in this.

"Families come in and hoping they can get a job, in a tourist community, and find that it's seasonal. And it's not as easy as they thought. It causes strains in the family and they make poor decisions,” said Clemons.

Last year, bay county authorities investigated a reported 24069 cases of child abuse and neglect.

We are putting in long prayer time to make sure we make our decision based on what God wants to do through us and not put ourselves or these needy children in bad situation. 

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers as they will be needed in this.


----------



## gahorsechick

Hi All!

I've been away for quite awhile- my kiddos have been keeping me going nonstop since school started back in August. We are snowed in up here in NW GA with our 3 inches of snow- more expected tomorrow. No school and I can use the excuse that I'm a Florida girl and can't drive in the snow so I don't have to haul the girls somewhere. hehehe- but true 

Roady- I didn't know you were in Bay Co. I grew up there and my parents still live there. They are in the Sandy Creek Ranch area- sorta, really off Old Bicycle Rd- don't know if you know that area or not. Wish I was there now. I love GA and the hills and seasons but in Jan and Feb. I'd make a good PC snowbird. 

We have talked about foster care as well. Floyd Co. in GA is also in huge need of foster families. We actually wanted to adopt a child in the system that was a kindergartener at my school. Another family was ahead of us in the process and he is now with them in another county. I am happy he found a family I just wish it had been us... Oh well God has a plan. Have you done any research into fostering? I know it is a desperate need but also is a big change for all involved bringing in broken and often troubled children. A friend of ours in VA is also in the process of becoming a foster parent and said you can turn down situations you don't feel comfortable with. 
I will keep you in my prayers as your family considers becoming a foster family. 

Horses are having fun in the snow but did freak out a bit at the huge snowman the neighbors built- pretty funny! Snow is turning to a slushy mess now but will refreeze tonight then we are expecting more snow and ice tonight and tomorrow. Kinda funny watching the Gov. try to correct all his screwups from our storm two weeks ago as well as the ATL mayor. That was absolute craziness!

Ya'll stay safe and keep warm!

Hopefully I can be on here more...I've missed it


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Rick, you're figuring a long row to hoe there......many many prayers. You'll know what to do. First thing 'tho, you gotta keep hold of Jessa, if it's offered, somehow. First things first. Prayers on their way, always...(your Jessa is a keeper; the happy look in her eyes! You & your wife & life-present have given her that look! Keep that baby going, that's all I can say.)

All I did tonight was figure/pay bills.


----------



## tjtalon

btw..I never want to pull on a horse's mouth at all. Loose reins, steady hands, good seat. That's the focus. I can't wait to meet Spirit.

Monday night I checked into the work email, had a msg from the Sgt, that he wanted me to schedule on this coming Monday a range time for my qualify (on my own time, no pay). Told him no way (might be first decent weather in 3 mos, & Spirit arrives this coming Friday). Have been trying my guts out to achieve balance between work (& it's just a JOB, not a career) & what I need to do for myself. So...fingers crossed good weather for Monday, & I can meet/maybe ride Spirit before everyone else & their little sister or brother gets on her.

My horse.


----------



## Roadyy

Gahorsechic, I live right off 22 maybe a mile north of TYNDALL Parkway. My road is just off N. Kimbrel Ave that runs from 22 to Cherry St. . I know the Sandy Creek area all to well. Before I quit drinking and started going to church I was nearly a resident of "The Dog House". Lol
I work for Eastern Shipbuilding and we have a yard out past there in Allanton. I used to drive that road 6 and 7 days a week. Now I'm at the yard by the paper mill. My brother used to live in the town houses on the first road to the right after turning into the Sandy Creek community. 

If you ever come to visit your folks then give me a heads up. We could get the families together for a cook out.

Tj, Jesa will always be our main priority as long as we have that opportunity. We were blessed by God the day we were introduced to her. She has taught us so much about loving unconditionally again.


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to answer the question of realizing the process to go through. Yes, we have sat down with the Social Worker and had everything explained to us. We know we will have to go through a class and will have the choice of age group we feel most comfortable with as well as sending any child back that we don't feel we can do any good for. We have always had a full house and it feels comfortable having several kids in the house all the time. We have started working on making time for ourselves as well so we can find a balance for a healthy marriage during this. 

You have to remember we were married with "His, Hers and Ours". I brought 2 1/2 daughters, she brought a son and we brought the youngest daughter. I said 2 1/2 because of my daughter with the ex-wife would come every other weekend. you add on top of that having their friends over and it was almost never quiet at my house. lol

I was raised in a large family oriented life. My mom had 13 siblings and we all lived close together. There were always get togethers at someone's house on the weekends. My dad had 4 siblings, one died before him. I went and spent a few summers with them when I was younger.


Short background info on me being accustomed to elbow room homes. lol It doesn't feel natural to have peace and quiet for too long. I would rather enjoy peace and noise of love and family!


----------



## Eole

HappyPlace, thinking of you today: you take care of that healing knee and you'll be riding in no time. :wink:

Roadyy, whatever you decide, I admire you for considering fostering more kids. I don't think I could find that amount of energy and commitment at this time in my life. 

So it is my only day off this week, and -32C. So, no riding. Anyway, they scheduled a meeting at the hospital this afternoon. Now I'm off to town to shop for my niece's birthday, turning 14 tomorrow.


----------



## jackboy

Roadyy growing up my parents always had foster children in our home and I can tell in was a wonderful time not only for those down and out but for me and my brother also I now have several life long brothers in my life I wouldn't trade for anything my wife and I are going through a rough spot right now being a self employed painter the economy being what it is things are slow we have given some thought of fostering children there are so many needs out there and so few who really care you will be in my prayers


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. I have been reading everything. Just haven't had the time to post and respond.

Tj- quiet hands take time. I still struggle with it at times. I look back at pictures of me riding a few years ago and all of the pictures have me holding the reins way too high. I have really been working at keeping them much lower and softer and i think i am getting there but it will always be something i have to work on.

HP- hoping all goes well today!

Celeste, any sign of your pup? 

Rick, fostering is such a difficult yet rewarding job. I know Alex has probably given you some advice on the situation. I admire anyone that is able to do that. 

Welcome to the new posters!!

We are gearing up for a major snowstorm. Calling for about 20 inches here. I live in an area in which 2 inches of snow will close schools for a week. 20 inches is catastrophic. I am predicting I will lose power by the morning and be without it for 5 days. I do not cope well "roughing it". We have a generator that will run the fridge/freezer and even the TV and some lights. But we have electric heat and no fireplace or woodstove and I get cranky when I am cold. I also get cranky without a hot bath or shower every day. Last year we lost power for 5 days and on the 4th day, my hubby looked at me and said "I love you with all my heart, but please go check into a hotel for the night. You are driving me crazy". LOL. And that is what I did. He stayed home to keep the generator running so we didn't lose all of our food in the fridge and i went and got a hot shower and a warm bed.

I hope the snow holds off long enough for me to get out to the farm and put the heavier blankets on Isabella and Scuffy. Isabellais stalled overnight so she would probably be fine with the blanket she has on, but Scuffy is out 24/7 with only some trees for shelter. He has a blanket with a hood attachment that I want to put on him. More for my peace of mind than anything. Hubby is like "Scuffy hates that hood..don't put that on my horse" but when the wind is blowing 30 mph overnight and we have a foot of snow, he may be happy he has it.

I hate winter.

I am hoping to be able to enjoy the peaceful beauty of the snow tomorrow and Friday from the comfort of a warm house with full power! If so, i will post some pics. If not, you'll hear from me when we get power back or I check into a hotel!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I think I could take a precious little child into my life. I just don't think I could give them back when the time came.


My dog is still gone. 

We are having another winter storm. I don't remember doing this twice in one winter before. It almost defeats the purpose of living in the south...........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quick pop in..........guess what I realized this morning?

The SUN was coming up and I could SEE! it was light out! Yippee! Another sign of spring!


----------



## PrivatePilot

So I guess I'll join you all here somewhat prematurely by a few weeks - I turn 40 in a handful of days. I've been eyeballing this thread for a long time knowing this day was coming, so I'm beating it to the punch. :wink:


----------



## Critter sitter

Bre is feeling better and it is going to be warmer this weekend.. I pulled a muscle in my back and now feel so tired because of no sleep.

I wish I could go home and sleep but we have parent teacher conferences tonight and of course barn work!! UUUUG I need a Break...


----------



## tjtalon

Today when I got home, I saw a robin on the lawn in front of my condo unit......YAY!! Spring IS coming (no doubt we'll get Spring dumping-blizzards, wet-wet, & w/Colo-Weirdo weather in general but keeping in mind how weird this winter is all over....might get even weirder). But...I did see a robin!!

Then I just read online about the ice storms in Georgia. Yikes. Then Ladona's post. Yikes. You southerners keep in touch, let us know you're okay. (& thanks, Ladona, the patience advice helps...I can't do all this by magic immediately, takes work, & patience..& practice.)

Rick, my regard for you keeps growing, as your plate expands. So much love, you & your family has. And Love just keeps wanting to get bigger, yes? Much luck & prayers directed, my friend.

Celeste, I'd wanted to ask, & glad Ladona did. Your dog...I'm so sorry. I hope those hunters run into some really bad karma (& I know that's "bad" to hope, but an evil deed is an evil deed. Gotta be a payback somewhere somehow. It just p'o's me.

I thought I'd be in trouble w/Training supv, but he emailed me that he understood about my HorseMondays, & especially this one upcoming. he said we'll get another time, but he had time this coming Monday so thought to give it a try. Sigh...I have to learn the semi-auto (am used to carrying my revolver) so time has to be made, one on one w/him. We'll work it out. He said he'd try for another time besides Monday. If not, at least I have this next Monday to myself. Will see.

Welcome to new people popping in!


----------



## Eole

Welcome here PrivatePilote, jump in the conversation anytime. 

Tell us a little more about you and your horse adventures, if you like.
Southern Ontario, we're "almost" neighbours! 

Corgi and Celeste, that is an very unusual winter in the South. It has been harsh with excessive cold spells here, but it is to be expected in our regions. We started using next year's stack of wood in the stove today, that how cold it's been... Hope you keep power Corgi (otherwise, hotel vacation could be nice too):wink:


----------



## tjtalon

PrivatePilot, I just clicked on your "newbies read this thread", & did read that first page that popped up. More new, good info for me to stick into my head, thanks.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Eole said:


> Tell us a little more about you and your horse adventures, if you like.


Thanks. Well, I'm virtually 40. 

Two kids, one 16 year old boy who is a competitive swimmer and one 14 year old girl who is a horse nut. I'm equally as nutty as her, so suffice to say we spend a lot of time with horses.

I started riding western about 25 years ago, a lot of self taught on what was clearly very forgiving and willing horses...then I lost track of riding except for the occasional trail ride here and there. My daughter picked it up about 5 or 6 years ago and although I didn't rush back in as she was riding english hunter jumper (which didn't seem to suit me), I slowly got hooked again and a few years back I started again with lessons at our current lesson barn. Riding english was a huge transition for me, not only from a simple technical standpoint, from a "my center of gravity is not what it was 25 years ago" perspective as well...but it made me a drastically better rider.

I'm still intermediate at best, my daughter can ride circles around me all day long, but I had a few goals when I started lessons:

1/ Become a safe and reasonably accomplished rider who could lease a few horses and hack out without any concerns.

2/ Ride a Clydesdale. That was on my bucket list.

I accomplished both. 










I still jump into lessons every now and then and could certainly stand to do a lot more of them to get to the upper levels of riding, but I'm reasonably satisfied with where I'm at in the meantime. I tend to ride the drafts at our lesson barn most (The Clyde, a Belgian, and a Clyde/Hackney cross) although I've moved around her and there over the years to gain experience across a wider swath of horses. 

Outside our lesson barn we lease from friends - a horse (TB x Sporthorse) for me, and a pony (Ex mounted games/barrel racer, a little ball of energy) for my daughter which we hack out at least one a week..hoping to be able to get out 2-3 times a week once the warmer weather arrives.




























My daughter, as mentioned, is a far better rider than me...currently riding 2' courses on some real forward moving TB's and slowly working her way up to the top-horses at our lesson barn. She has a ball even though I'm on the ground as a photographer most of the time now.

I've been a message forum addict since the early BBS days, for anyone here for whom that means anything. Currently I belong to a multitude of them and am an Admin at DieselPlace, a huge GM Diesel oriented message forum.

And I like to type huge drawn out posts, in case you all didn't notice. :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Hi everyone
Thank you for the well wishes. My surgery went fine. I'm at home being waited on hand and foot! I have to ice, rest and stay off it for 3 days. Pain meds are making me crazy sleepy!

It was -6 when I got in the truck to go to the hospital. I guess sitting around when it's that cold is a blessing in disguise! Next week it could be in the 40s. Time to focus, get healthy and get back in the saddle for beautiful spring time rides!


----------



## Koolio

Get well soon HappyPlace!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, glad everything went well! Was thinking of you. Take this time to heal so you can rode later.

Welcome private pilot....are you a private pilot too? Are you tall since you ride the big guys? The horse your daughter is riding reminds me of my old girl Rainn!. My niece is/was a competitive swimmer...almost made it to the Olympic trials. She graduated college...so that part of her life is now over.

Yep TJ, almost spring!!:wink:

Exhausted here....going to bed...my littles ones took all my energy today! Hahah. Not bad....they just did.

Critter, happy to see you pop in.

Roaddy, sending prayers....my first thought was was your daughter and Jessa, just remember they need all your love first.:wink: isn't your daughter a preteen? She will need you guys now more than ever.....just a teacher taliking here....I see so much. I'm sure you have lots of love to give....especially if you are used to the large family.

Anyone else enjoying the Olympics like me? Love the winter ones. Watching hall pipe now. Don't know how to ski or snowboard, but so impressed with their skill.

Good night all!


----------



## PrivatePilot

NickerMaker71 said:


> Welcome private pilot....are you a private pilot too? Are you tall since you ride the big guys?


Yes, I am a pilot...purely recreationally. I haven't been flying much in recent years.

I ride the drafts partly because I have a soft spot for them, and partly because I'm not a small guy and I look oversized on most regular horses - one only need look at the pic of me on my lease horse above (the second pic above) to see that I look oversized on most "regular" sized horses, but much better proportionally on the drafts.


----------



## farmpony84

Well... Frankenstorm has arrived....

I locked all horses in for the night. My old guy hates a stall. I got him in and pulled the stall guard up to hold him until I could get the dutch doors shut but he leaped over the stall guard and broke the top hook. 29 years old and leaped almost 3 feet from a stand still.... I got him in that stall though!

Gonna be scary letting him out though! Open the door and RUN!!!!!


----------



## corgi

PrivatePilot- riding a Clydesdale is on my bucket list as well! 

Farmpony- we must live in the same geographic area! Definitely looking to be the worst snow storm in 3 or 4 years. Hate it. I think my horse will be left in the stall all day tomorrow and she will be WIRED when she finally gets out. I hope I am there when she is greeted with a foot of snow. She came from Argentina and then Florida!


----------



## farmpony84

We are in the same state. Should be an interesting storm. Schools are closed... work is closed... Good thing because it will take me all day to do my chores tomorrow.


----------



## PrivatePilot

corgi said:


> PrivatePilot- riding a Clydesdale is on my bucket list as well!


It was on mine for years, so when we moved to our current lesson barn a few years ago (after a stint without one, long story) I was over the moon when I soon discovered they had not only a Clyde, but 2 other drafts and a few draft crosses as well amongst their ~40 horse lineup.

It took me several months to get my skill level to the point where I was invited to ride Clyde..he's big, powerful, and LOVES to canter in the arena (especially in the winter when they can't run in the paddocks) and he needs a reasonably balanced rider (he can be trippy with those huge feet if you drop him into a jump, or get off balance on him), and all that power needs to be kept under control as well, so he's not a beginner horse. 

When I finally got on him for the first time I mentally stroked that line off my bucket list. When I cantered him for the first time later in that lesson it was mind blown. 

I still poke around on him every now and then even though I really should be riding other horses that will help me more with my jumping, but I have such a soft spot for him I can't drag myself away sometimes.


----------



## Stan

Savannah at a young age only a pup between 2.5 3 years clydesdale cross TB she was 17.2 hands when I sold her. That was not a happy day.

View attachment 371386


And as folks have been talking about spring on its way which means we are about to go into autumn I thought just to throw it back a photo of a cattle drive right in the middle of winter.
View attachment 371394


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, no snow or rain here-we are heading into the upper 70's for a high today. I LOVE it! Yesterday I cleaned out my Dodge, DH washed it, & then I consigned it to an auction-it will be sold on the 22nd-then I will be mailed a check for the proceeds. Monday, I get my Sport Trac re-registered & tagged & can start driving it again-Yay!

I'm working w/my young mare on standing tied & being patient-she's very good under saddle, but we need to address the ground manners. I'm surprised no one has started to shed yet. Do donkeys shed? I wonder if she'll need clipping when it gets to the HOT season here?

On another note we saw a nice upright Gibson Freezer at a resale shop-supposed to be commercial quality-DH would have to shift some shelving around, but it would fit in the shed right next to the house-sure would be nice.

Wishing you all a good day & I hope the severe weather so many of you are experiencing will soon be on its way.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, I get rained out at 8:30 yesterday morning and this place explodes with activity. Y'all trying to tell me to stay away more often?? lol


Lori, it is so good to hear Bre is improving. I have kept the both of you on my prayer list as I know it can be exhausting for you. How bad did you pull the muscle in your back? How are you treating it? I hope you get it worked out soon as I know what doing barn chores with pull chest muscles feel like and the back can't be any better.


PrivatePilot, good to see you here and posting well too. Those draft horses look great and enticing. I know it has to be a great feeling sitting their back and feeling that power at your every whim. Hey, now that we have a pilot on board, yea I went there, we can get our group flown to Stan's for the cattle drive and meat and greet.


Tj, you will get your time for shooting stuff soon enough and glad the Serg understood your passion. I'm sure he has some of his own an could relate. 

Jackboy, having the kids all work out to be friends and life long family would be great, but I have seen and seeing it now where it doesn't work out and what it looks like. 

We have discussed it with Amber in detail as to what changes would happen if we did go through with this and we keep her involved in all decisions or discussions made on the subject. She knows that she has a voice in the decision and has expressed her missing her siblings around the house since they all moved away. She is as excited about the chance for younger brother or sisters so she can be the big sister. 

Amber and Jesa( my wife corrected me on spelling her name as it is Jesalyn and Jesa for short) are always our highest priority which will not change even if/when her mother gets her life straight and can be her mom again. Jesa is one of the reasons we have thought so hard about this and realizing just how many more kids are out there who need what we have been blessed with from God to share with them. 

I will admit one hesitation I have and have stated it in Jesa's case. Adoption. As much as I would love too adopt Jesa it bothers me to think of taking a child away from a parent. I understand not all people are parents and some are only good enough to be a donor or carrier, but in the case where the person is just not making smart choices and spending time in jail or whatever, I hate the idea of giving up on them turning their life around. What happens then when you have full custody and they have proven to be worthy and able to be everything that child needs. Yes, I think about those things and it eats at me on how to handle it which would keep me hesitant about adoption. 

Now, on a brighter note... After being rained out of work, I went home and started pressure washing in the rain. Stopped just before 12 to pick up DW from her work and enjoy a good conversation over a Wendy's sandwich, stopped by Jesa's daycare to see the process for checking her out(she was napping), then took MIL and daughter grocery shopping, back to pressure washing til time to get Jesa and DW. Got another hour of pressure washing done before feeding the horses in time to take DD to her teen group study at church at 6:30. I should have the pressure washing done around the pool then hit the screen to get that mildew off in one or two more sessions. 


Hope everyone has time to read all that and glad I have some long winded competition posting in here with me now. lol


----------



## Maryland Rider

I will not compete with long-winded posts but will continue to climb on the soapbox at times.

Welcome new thread members!

Yes the pic I posted is a pit bull, not a biter but if she does not know you she can bump hard enough with her muzzle to leave a bruise.

Home today, they cancelled work and shipping today.
I had about 6" of snow @ 6:00 am since then freezing rain and sleet have pelted it down to about 3.5".
I can only hope tomorrow's production gets cancelled, I will still have to go to work but deal with less BS.

TJ What type of semi-auto do you need to qualify with?
I prefer 9mm, my repeat-ability goes south with a .40.

Roadyy Mirror, yeah I have an old mirror to hang. No more medicine cabinet style items too much junk gets collected in them for me.

I have not been riding since 2nd week of November and most likely will not ride again until 3rd week of March at a clinic for the horses.
On average he gets a four month break every year.
I hope my horse will be full of himself by then, at least spring will have some exciting rides!
My daughter has been riding her pony around in snow and frozen ground.
Some days he is good and some days lots of bucks. She does not mind as long as he allows her to get on. He is rather sneaky.
She has not rode her TWH all winter and I have not asked why.


----------



## farmpony84

Cacowgirl - BUTTHEAD! Hmph. :wink:

I lost my driveway....


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics of the boys from yesterday and the remnants of them rolling. Will be so glad when warm weather gets here so I can bath them instead of just brushing them down after each round of nasty weather. lol
























Bought this bag for my wife to use for work at the daycare. Bought it through my DIL and her Thirtyone business. It's a nice bag.











Also, I finally got to talk with the owner of the Rescue about Doc's background. She remembered him well and filled me in on him. Turns out the couple who owned him were into rodeo and he was used for Heading and Heeling, not sure which he did. He was registered, but rescue didn't receive the papers as they were afraid he would be sold when he was given to them. The woman got cancer and they sold everything thinking she would survive and by the time it was determined she wouldn't the horses had all lost a lot of weight so they have him and 3 others to the rescue 5 months before she past away.

He was 12 when the rescue took him in and that was 7-8 years ago when she was just starting up the no kill rescue. She had a few people who know QH bloodlines and all said they recognize his head type and it was proven he came from famous QH bloodlines that are well known for calm temperament and eagerness to work. I am wondering if that is one of the reasons I am having a hard time with him gaining weight as he is bored with not having a job.

The woman was so excited to hear about one of her first rescues and how he is doing. We exchanged cell numbers and emails so we could stay in touch. I am very impressed with her from our conversation and after looking at her site it is equally impressive how far she has taken the rescue in such a short time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all. Lunch break here........

Corgi and FP, just curious why you don't want your horses out in the snow...or did I read that wrong?

Yesterday was sunny, so I guess jay decided to get a tan. mom said he was out there laying flat out soaking it up! There is still snow on the ground!:shock: You would think it would be cold!

Been so exhausted....now I know why....I think I am getting sick like everyone else here. :-( I started taking Zicam. (swear by that stuff) My body is telling me to STOP!

It's to warm up here...but the phone is reading 22*. Ugh! I am so sick of the cold........I don't mind the snow...but I am sick of bundling up like a snowman everytime I go outdoors.

PPilot, I dated a private pilot. LOVED flying with him. Swore I would learn some day........bucket list for me.

I'm nearly 6', so that is why I was asking about the big horses. I feel like I look too big for some as well. :?

CCG.... Send the sunshine!

Just an update on my little doggie do....she's doing better. Got her on the meds for her gall bladder, and pain meds too. She seems comfortable, and her new steps should arrive soon! Keeping her comfortable for a while longer. 

Later everyone! Have a good day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, My guy Jay is think is bored too...since he was a cattle horse. He seems to WANT to do something.


----------



## corgi

Well, for Isabella, when there is blowing snow, she stands there and shivers. I have trouble keeping weight on her as it is. Can't have her shivering any weight off. She doesn't grow a very good winter coat and has only been in a cold climate for going on 3 years now. Until I bought her, she was in Florida and before that, Argentina. I just think she is not accustomed to the cold.

Last winter when we got snow like this, I was only paying for pasture board. There are no run-in sheds in the field. Just some trees along the fence line. Last March, I got a text from the BO telling me she was making the decision to bring Isabella into a stall for the night because she was shaking and shivering so bad as the snow was coming down, despite having a heavy blanket. I have a great BO!

So, that's why I now pay for stall board and she is stalled every night. I think the BO let them out this morning because we have a lull in the storm. If it had still been coming down hard or sleeting, she was going to leave them inside today. Imshould text her and ask what she did.

We have about 15 inches here. Roads are covered. Our street probably wont see a plow for a few days. BUT we have POWER! (So far)


----------



## Roadyy

I'm on the hunt for some peanut hay now to add to his diet to get him up to weight. After the Vet comes to visit and gets their Coggins cleared then me and him will be doing much riding to get his muscle back up. He still could care less if the other 2 are around him or not and they still run him off so they will have wait their turn. I will pony one while riding the other when I ride them out alone unless I can talk someone from that lesson barn to go for a ride too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh wow Corgi, you got dumped on! Is there no plows? Or very few? No school today?

This storm missed us...thank gosh! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

We just got the bare south end of an ice storm. The ice is now melting off the trees, so it is raining, but only under the leaves. Our electricity was off from 4:00 - 6:30 a.m.; we are really lucky to have it back on.


----------



## Roadyy

I always loved the black outs from the power outages. We couldn't work so we played in the fields. I had a grill and plenty of charcoal or wood to cook food,heat baby bottles and water for bathes. Had the generator going to keep the fridge and a few heaters running to keep the food. We kept flashlights and candles for light and loved it. All our friends thought we were way to happy during the power outs, but we were prepared long before the stores ran out or closed due to no power. We lived 18 miles out of town on lightly traveled roads so it wasn't smart to wait til the storm shut everything down to find out what we needed or how much of it we needed. We always bought a little extra of each week to stock the pantry so we had plenty when winter time came. Heck we still do that now for hurricane season even thought we haven't been hit since 05. Just be intentional about adding $10 extra dollars worth of dry foods to the list each week of couple of weeks. Save your gallon milk jugs on a rope in the attic or in a shed. When the threat of a storm comes calling then fill them up and put them in the corner of a room somewhere. You now have plenty of water to see you through. You know your seasons and what happens when they come so make plans and put them on the side of the fridge to follow just before the season starts.


----------



## farmpony84

I just lock them up at night while the temps drop into the teens. My oldest horse doesn't regulate his body temp the way he used to. He has stall anxiety because he came from an abusive and neglectful home that used to put the horses in the stalls for days at a time w/out food or water. He got so hungry he ate the bark off the trees and even some of the bar. He will still eat bark off a tree but he doesn't go hungry with me. I've had him 26 years but some things, they just don't forget...


----------



## corgi

Nicker, it's just because this area doesn't get big snows often so they don't have the resources. Since i posted that, it turnd over to rain for a while and knocked down the snow quite a bit. Jeff and i both have 4 wheel drive and were able to get out of our driveway with no problems.

Schools were closed today and have already closed for tomorrow and 12 month employees were told to stay home both days!! Woohoo!

Round two of heavy snow is about to arrive. Praying that our power survives this next batch. We have been lucky today.

There is nothing funnier than a corgi in the snow! His little legs don't get him very far. Here is a pic of me and my Wyatt, playing in the snow. I love the look on his face. Nicker. i am glad your pup is doing a little better!


----------



## corgi

Oh, and Rick...that is a great plan. We have a generator, and plenty of food and water put away for emergencies. But a girl needs a hot bath/shower!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

If you have plenty of water then you can boil it on the grill or hot plate to get your bath, darlin... lol I used to go so far as yo break out the ole tin water trough and set it in the kitchen to fill up for our family baths when the power went out.

I remember we actually were given a 300 gallon plastic water tank one year and I had it in the extra stall of the barn. Had it full of water and covered with blankets to try and keep it from freezing with no luck. Ended up putting a tarp over it and sat a Kerosene heater out there with it for a few hours to thaw it out. I always had plenty of plexiglass on hand from side jobs closing in carports for people. Used it to block the wind while still being visible from the house in case something went wrong. Lost the tank when lightning took out the Oak tree next to the barn and fell on the stall where the tank was.

For a shower you can grab a live well pump from your local WalMart or about any outdoor store and run it over your head in the tub from a lawn mower battery. Yep,,,redneckin is in my genes....whooot!!

I still think the hood behind the truck is a great shovel idea...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

I dub you full fledge ******* Roaddy!:wink: I thought people around ere were....think ya gottem best! Hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm going to be a cry baby a moment....I have to run to walmart and do chores and iron my clothes for tomorrow....and I just have zero energy!:--(. I want to grab a burger, put on my pjs and go to bed......enough said.:lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM I run things a little differently.
When I am tired and it is time to rest, I am done.
All must wait till I awaken, unless someone else fills in.
Life is too short and rest is important.


----------



## tjtalon

"cry baby" moments okay, Nicker, energy levels deplete when they do. Bet those jammies will feel comfy & warm when they happen!

Had my own cry-baby moment today; first thing @ work this morning (as soonas Chief got in) ran the nite shift woman home, as she couldn't drive. She has GI issues that erupt every few months. Not good. That wasn't my cry-baby, it's having to work (3p-11p) tomorrow totally solo, as we had to adjust our skeleton staff to cover, as sick-woman can't come in tonight. Fridays/Friday nights are generally extremely busy. I just did one of those LAST Friday nite. ..whine whine...

So, that's my whine over with, is what is. have no sever weather or impending power outages to deal with (just my water being shut off tomorrow for plumbing work in another condo unit attached to my 8-unit bldg. All can be dealt with. Whatever....

Rick, yes, my shooting thing will be arranged, & training supv really does understand, so it'll all work. This Monday is supposed to be fine weather & Spirit arrived today or is arriving tomorrow. Hope I don't have a severe ton of mucking to do, want to see/be w/her appropriately & w/some energy.

MR: duty weapon is a lend from my Chief: Ruger 9mm (he lent it to me when I sold my old S&W revolver. I shot & liked a 40 mm Glock that belongs to my training supv, but he decided to not sell it.) Chief had issues w/the Ruger, kept jamming on him. I've only shot it once @ the range, did lock up a couple of times. I'd like to have my own-real-gun again, but money has been an issue, & not really sure what I want, 'tho am attracted to Glock. Need something to fit my little hand; job requires a 4" barrel. I really liked my revolver, but it was heavy, & dropped down in my hand while shooting. This Ruger has a bit of a reach for me to put on safety/release safety. Plus, am presently unsure of how to take the dang thing apart to clean & put it back together; am sure is easy, TR supv will show me. BTW, am a really good shot!! Once I got that Ruger going at the range, plugged the middle of the target & close to it several times. TR supv was impressed. Am just unaccustomed at this point to semi-autos in general.

Well..that's MY long post! Am totally impressed w/PrivatePilot's draft horse experiences.

Stan, I tried to open your pictures & was prevented. That hasn't happened before, usually your pics just show up just fine.

Good to hear the southerners have had no power outages. let's keep it that way.

'Nite all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I do agree! Rest is very important. I left work early for me, happily I found what I needed at $store....so no dreaded trip into Wally World....scooped top layer of poo, grabbed a burger from Wendy's, and I am now snuggled in bed.

Will log off here soon, and watch TV until I fall asleep...which is usually in 30 seconds flat! Hahaha. I have to rewind my netflix every night! :lol:

Good night! Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- I do that, too-I pick out a program, doing great, then a commercial comes on & I wake up to a different program or hubby standing over me saying-you missed it-come to bed.

My allergies were in full war yesterday w/the wind, & while today was quiet, my body was trying to recover, so I dozed quite a bit today. This is when being retired really becomes a blessing. Tomorrow I will have to fill the water barrels & get all the manure into the dumpster. And all the dog stuff, too-it's a lot!

Trying to send warm vibes & sunshine to all!


----------



## Koolio

Wow! It has been a busy week both on the forum and just in general. Like many others have noted, I am doing lots of reading and thinking of you all, but not writing so much.

I wanted to wish everyone a wonderful Valentines Day tomorrow filled with love, friendship and kindness! I know this winter has been hard on many of you, and so I hope you have an evening to curl up under a warm blanket with someone or something you love. Enjoy a good movie, or cheering on your country in the Olympic games.

Tomorrow is TGIF after a long week with what must be a full moon. The kids at school are completely nuts this week presenting more challenges than I can even recount. Lucky for us we have Monday off (Family Day long weekend), so one extra day to enjoy some peace and quiet at home. Next week I start teaching a Biology night class (in addition to my day job) two evenings a week. I am looking forward to it as I will have a small group of 8 or so adults instead of 35 young teens and tweens. I also love teaching higher level Biology and am looking forward to the cognitive stimulation. I will continue to keep Koolio at the stable to maximize my riding time and try to stretch my sanity just a little bit further.

Have a wonderful weekend and a Happy Heart Day tomorrow!!;-)


----------



## PrivatePilot

Koolio said:


> Lucky for us we have Monday off (Family Day long weekend), so one extra day to enjoy some peace and quiet at home.


We have Family Day off as well here in Ontario, however since I work for a federally regulated company (as opposed to provincial) they are exempt from actually having to PAY us for it.

So I refer to it as "Happy loose a days pay day" instead of Family day. Don't get me wrong, I love an extra day off and we'll probably go riding and make the best of it, but being forced to take an unpaid day off stings a little.


----------



## Stan

And as folks have been talking about spring on its way which means we are about to go into autumn I thought just to throw it back. A photo of a cattle drive right in the middle of winter. Eat your heart out











Savannah at a young age only a pup between 2.5 3 years clydesdale cross TB she was 17.2 hands when I sold her. That was not a happy day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This was to be a four day weekend for us....inservice today and Presidents' Day Monday....but now both days are snow make up days. Good to have a five day week. Have t sinece Christmas!:shock: but like I said, I'm exhausted. We are trying to get all our days in prior to the state assessments in March. Yes we test on what we are to cover in a whole year in March....makes since right???:twisted:

Got a really good nights sleep. Feel a bit rested. Need it...busy weekend.

Went tot the bathroom to get ready and found a nice surprise....a little gift for V day! Gave me a smile....

Except......he went sappy...and I went silly! Oooopppps:lol:

Happy valentines day every one!


----------



## Roadyy

*Happy Valentine's Day*


To all the ladies. I hope it is a wonderful day filled with love and appreciation.


----------



## gahorsechick

Roadyy, I know exactly where you are! Having grown up in Callaway many of my friends lived over in that area. I graduated from Rutherford. 
My parents neighbor works out at Eastern Marine- Marvin Serna. I think he's out at the Allentown yard though.

I usually get home for a bit in the summer. I will give you a heads up when we head down 

Hope everyone is having a great Valentine's Day! Doesn't matter if your valentine is another human or better yet one of those hayburners out there in the pasture- which are usually better than the human!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello Everyone:

In the past, I'm not going to search, someone was looking for horse related book titles.
I have remembered one. *Horse Follow Closely: Native American Horsemanship.*
A somewhat different approach but I have used some of these ideas with good results.
Just a thought
This Indian pony guy has some other titles too that I have not read.


----------



## tjtalon

Good late-night almost tomorrow everyone (& to Stan, whatever it is for you; tomorrow afternoon? Oh, I finally got to see your pics; that Savannah is beautiful). Have to wind down here a minute, before I go to bed, get some sleep, & do tomorrow's workday. Have some to-dos on Sunday, then do HorseMonday. Supposed to be really nice weather (another snow moving in late next week). Hope everyone had a very good St Valentine's Day.

Nicker, that little honeybee from your husband is precious; btw, what pain-in-the-butt percentage are YOU girlfriend?! Lol! Oh, not much, I bet. You seem very appreciated.

As for HorseMonday, lol, gahorsechick! I think I'm in love just w/Spirit's picture, can't wait to meet her in person-horse. Have never gotten a crush on a "girl" before! But, seriously, I am looking forward to learning w/her & from her.

MR: have decided again to bug my training supv about selling me his .40 mm Glock. I really liked it. Just got my tax refund, am going to try & wheedle/plead/whatever it takes. I honestly don't like the Chief's Ruger I've borrowed, & want my OWN duty weapon. (For reference, re your question about my gun, I replied on page 1529 I think..[there's a Glock 9 mm I like, but it's seriously unavailable & sold out everywhere I've looked; &, expensive]).

Think I've wound down. You'all have a good Saturday, ride if you can!


----------



## Cacowgirl

One of our local pawn shops puts a list of things available that week in the newspaper-lots of guns listed, the store where I get propane has lots of guns also, they are just everywhere here in AZ. And most everyone out here in my community has there own little arsenal. When I went through basic training, everyone had to qualify w/a shotgun, a handgun, & the M16 & break them down, clean them & re-assemble.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Quiet here last night...was everyone with their sweeties....or was it a rough week?:lol:

TJ, how can you ask such a thing? ME a pain? Never! LOL. I actually modified his card a bit and crossed out 93% and put 98%. It's a bit of an inside joke here.

Had a real nice night. My big sister was in town so a group of us went to dinner. Lots of laughing and chit chat.

Today...up and at'em to the barn. Then several,of us on DH side are going to watch his niece play college hoops. I've never been to her campus, so looking forward to that. It's their breast cancer game, where they auction off the jerseys. Nieces birthday today too, so dinner after. It will be an all day affair, but looking forward to a change of scenery.

My dog is back to acting normal. Yea! Pain meds are helping. Received her steps yesterday. I only had to climb them 4 times until she followed!. She's a good dog! Here's a pic. Her face says it all....she's embarrassed to have to climb the stairs rather than try, and fail to jump! hahahaha

MR, it was me who was asking about the books. I will look it up and put it in my amazon wish list. Thanks

Was talking to admin yesterday....she let it slip that she is thinking of moving me next year with my kids. It's called looping. I've done it before, and the results are phenomenal. You see, they are a very small group, there is only one grade level! Meaning, I'm the only third grade teacher. She says she has to think creatively for the next several,years, and they came to me having lost ground....she says a very strong teacher and is considering sending me with them to keep the growing process going (apparently she sees growth!) hmmm a nice compliment....but it's been several years since I've taught 4th.....learning new curriculum is tiring. I guess you don't forget, I'm pulling 2nd grade stuff out of my wazoo from 17 years ago.....I do love these kiddos, and I do love the 4th grade age.....we will see what happens. It is what it is. Wait and see.

Still popping the zicam....warding off a big bad cold. If you've never used it...try, I haven't really been sick, sick in a long time.(knock on wood)...of course my antibodies are probably strong living around all the kids' germs.:lol::lol: but I think it works.. That also makes it hard to take a 'sick day' when I'm rarely sick....I sometimes take mental health days. Heehheee

Ok, enough jabber....Stan stella is beautiful. Why did you sell?

Gotta go feed the horseys now! Have a wonderful day all. Hoping sunshine fills your day!


----------



## Roadyy

We had a great time at the Teen sponsored Valentine Dinner last night. Great food, better dessert and lots of laughter from the Notso Newlywed Game. Me and DW tied for 2nd out of 4 couples, the 2nd longest married couple won and the longest married couple had the fewest points.

It was for a good cause and is always healthy to get a lot of laughter in. I even found the Newlywed Game show on tv last night when we got in bed and watched it for a little bit. 

Working til three then starting to work on the dually for the rest of the evening. If not too late then will knock out the last of the pressure washing of the walk around the pool. Tomorrow I have 3 families coming over to let the kids pony on the horses. Should be a good weekend for all.


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - glad you are excited about the new horse. Riding different horses helps developed your riding skill, confidence and fun so much! 
It is so strange to hear talk of buying guns like you are buying a new pair of shoes. One of the strangest things I found about living in AZ was knowing so many people had and carried guns. I remember one woman in her 60's with long silver hair, used to wear a pair of holstered 6 shooters? over her skirt to the grocery store. Up here, very few people have guns as they are so tightly regulated. DH is a recreational shooter and used to be a firearms instructor for an armoured car company, but his guns rarely see the light of day. He cannot take them from point A to B without a permit and they have to be locked up in a safe stall times.

Roadyy - glad you enjoyed your valentines evening! It sounds like it was a lot of fun and gave you a chance to reconnect with your wife.

Nicker - exciting news about your potential assignment next year. It must feel so good to get that kind of compliment and to know you may be working with kids you really like. 

It was a rough week at work for me. With a full moon, the kids were awful. One of those weeks where you wonder if you will make the year. Man, 13 year olds are tough!!! I am at a complete loss as to how to get these kids to behave, never mind learn. It takes a special person, which is definitely not me. I am looking forward to teaching the Biology night class as it will give me a distraction and help build some confidence. I am really good with older kids (16 and up) and exceptional at teaching the upper level sciences.

I am also working on my application to do another Masters degree, this time in Counselling Psychology. If I have learned anything working with 13 year olds, I have learned that I do enjoy the one on one sessions dealing with their emotional issues. I also have a BSc in Psychology and have considered Counselling for a long times. I think now is a good time as it will give me an opportunity to work within the school system or outside of the system if I choose. The application deadlines are tight, so it will be a busy weekend pulling everything together. If I get in, I would start the program this summer and work on it part time while I continue teaching.

Tonight our family is going to the local community hall for their annual turkey dinner and bingo (sans bingo). My daughter and I are going riding today. Her coach came earlier this week to help her figure out what to do to get Cheeky Pony from being so cheeky and so she is looking forward to working with her today. Basically, the pony is like a 13 year old kid and being blatantly defiant and naughty. With persistence and insistence that she does the right things, she will get over it and grow out of it. All I can say is it is a good thing I am not riding her. I go to the barn to escape adolescents. I think I'd lose my mind if I had to ride one. I think my daughter now also has a little insight as to what my work day is like with 35 - 13 year olds in my room at one time. I appreciate her sympathy.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Saturday all. Im still glued to the recliner. I switched from Norco to just Advil, so I know the pain is more managable. The hard part now is that the rest of my body is getting sore from laying around so long! I'm going to work on Monday, so I had better be up and walking more by Sunday. I saw a couple horses at a rescue on line that I am dying to go check out. My friend/coach may be going without me. I wanna see I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> Happy Saturday all. Im still glued to the recliner. I switched from Norco to just Advil, so I know the pain is more managable. The hard part now is that the rest of my body is getting sore from laying around so long! I'm going to work on Monday, so I had better be up and walking more by Sunday. I saw a couple horses at a rescue on line that I am dying to go check out. My friend/coach may be going without me. I wanna see I wanna see!!!!


I hope you get up and about soon. It is amazing how quickly your muscles atrophy when you have to rest to recover. They will come back quickly too with gentle exercise, as long as you don't overdo it. You can try gentle leg lifts and stretches in your chair to get you ready.

Can you ask your coach to text you pictures?


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Lori, it is so good to hear Bre is improving. I have kept the both of you on my prayer list as I know it can be exhausting for you. How bad did you pull the muscle in your back? How are you treating it? I hope you get it worked out soon as I know what doing barn chores with pull chest muscles feel like and the back can't be any better.


Well it was bad all night and for part of the next day. Advil, Heat, Chiropractor, and then muscle relaxers. It is a reacuring Spasm i get from time to time. I have not had one in a very long time though.
The chiro is doing a laser treatment on my elbow hoping that it helps and I wont need surgery. I don't have time to be laid up for 8 weeks.:shock:



I got a new Poop fork! wow is all I can say the Tines are guaranteed for life. It works like a Dream! Bre thought I was goofy then she tried it and loves it too.. it is a bit $$ but with the guaranty. it is worth it.
here is a link 
Manure Fork | New Wave Dream Forks - Versza Horse Manure Fork

Well I hope y'all have a great weekend. I will be at the barn mostly after I leave work.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, that looks impressive. Will have to put that on the wish list. So far the $12 dollar wooden handle and plastic tines have stood up for almost a year. We do have to pay attention to how we use in in the grass roots to keep from breaking them.


I hope you and HP are able to heal up quickly and get back to your old selves soon.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Wow, that looks impressive. Will have to put that on the wish list. So far the $12 dollar wooden handle and plastic tines have stood up for almost a year. We do have to pay attention to how we use in in the grass roots to keep from breaking them.
> 
> 
> I hope you and HP are able to heal up quickly and get back to your old selves soon.



My back is all better just this darn Elbow grrrr

as for the Fork. when the poop freezes to the ground is where we have issues. I have a heavy metal rake but that will kill the best of a persons back This new fork really is all it says and so light but Very sturdy.
Ok I think I am gonna get out of here and go enjoy the day before the weather gets to much nicer . I deffinatly need to Ride today.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm glad we very rarely have to deal with frozen poop. Enjoy your day and see you later.


----------



## Eole

TJ: Spirit looks nice, I'm looking forward to read about your encounter on Monday

Koolio, I had the very same reaction about the gun conversation. I've actually never seen a gun up close, except on TV! I've seen hunting rifles once in a while, that's it.

CS, that manure fork looks great. Broken tines are so annoying.

NM71, I like the card. It's the kind of thing we'd give each other. DH isn't the romantic type, but he did light candles and prepared supper last night. Nice!

Tonight, I just scratched something from my bucket list: riding in the snow at night, under the full moon.  Alone on my mare, up the trail in the woods, then back to the riding ring. Doing figures in deep fluffy snow, between the mountain and the lake, with shadows dancing all around us. Magic moments


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in & reading on my "friday" nite...we all sure are busy here, & still have time to post for a minute! Awesome..

HP, Tracey's advice on stretching in the recliner is the best. Feel good very soon!

Rick, hope you got your power washing accomplished, & ponying the kids sounds like great fun. Oh, frozen poop is no fun at all.

Tracey, I have to carry for job requirement. I'm not a gun-nut ('tho most of my fellow officers are). I don't mind the requirement, part of the job (if I wasn't in this job, it wouldn't be part of my life at all). But, it is, therefore I'm in process of getting something that works for me/my hand. Since it's a duty, I have to do it, but it's kinda like a car; I want something that suits me/fits me. Like a car, I respect the tool (both can be very dangerous if used stupidly or maliciously), so I tend to...."defensive 'driving'", so to speak. I do feel like I have to carry something that should never be used, like a nuclear bomb. It's not like I'm hunting for food, just have to be proficient, to not hurt others or be hurt...just like driving your car.

I honestly didn't want to continue a gun topic, but needed to explain the above. Let's get back to horses, snow-no-snow , recovering from surgeries, muckin' thru mud...!

As for the later, gonna go check out Lori's magic manure rack, might forward info to Janice.

'nite...


----------



## tjtalon

PS I'd forgotten about the book "Horse Follows Closely", so thanks MR for the reminder, via Nicker's book interest post. I got on Amazon last night I ordered a used copy. It was one I'd wanted, so, cool.

Hope all have a good Sunday!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Had a wonderful trip to watch our niece play hoops. Close game all the way through, to end with a three point loss.:-(

It was the first time for me to be in that particular part of our state. It was absolutely beautiful. A bit mountainous, and very much horse country. I want to move!

We all had a great time, much laughter and great conversation. My SIL isn't a bad person to hang with when she is by herself, away from her friends....when it's a 'friend' group, and generally her friends....I am always left out....but on this occasion, we had a ball!

Got home at a decent time, so we scooped my dog up from my moms and also covered the horses. It was 4* when we pulled into her driveway.:-|. Ugh, this cold has to go!!!!

Speaking of guns, we've been having the conversation of getting me one. Our state is a huge gun supporting state. My DH, mom, a woman friend of mine, as well as many other friends have license to carry. I will only get one if i take classes.

Koolio, it is a huge compliment.. I finally feel appreciated by this current admin. The past have liked me and all, but I think I said before, the last two principals and super tended to go for the 'younger' teachers....which irritated me bc we experienced teachers have a lot to offer. I think bc we have had so many admin changes in the last five years, our teachers are tired and complacent....these admins see I am willing to shake things up, and now I am a go to person...which I LOVE!!!

Koolio, howed your course go? I have to admit, when is taught 6th, it was my least favorite. I'm not certified to teach beyond that...nor would I want to! And HS kids are scary to me! But JH...takes a special breed.:lol: I've considered a second masters....but not sure in what...

SO MANY BOOKS so little time. I just bought Clinton Anderson's lessons well Learned. Had good reviews, and the table of contents struck a cord...so we willl see....

I feel,like I got out of,horses right when all the 'natural' horsemanship stuff became popular, and I have no idea what it is at a deeper level. I feel like I am a good horse person, and can ride well.....but am a bit uneducated...and can't keep,up well with a horsey friend of mine...who is in her 30s....that bothers me. She was brought up during that time I was 'out of horses' and thus has the knowledge I am lacking. She wants the two,of us to start taking equine courses online together (she runs a college equine program) and I want to...but feel I lack background knowledge that I need. So...instead of a masters, I may pursue an equine cert.. I'll be 43 in April....time for fun education, right! hahaha

Roaddy, sometimes frozen poo is actually easier to pick up in the sawdust...as long as it isn't stuck to the ground.:wink: sometimes I use a metal garden rake to unstick it, then the plastic thing.

Eole....what an experience! I might have to out that on my bucket list. Last nights full moon was spectacular....too bad it was SO cold here!:wink:

HP, glad,you are feeling better!

Ok, I think that is it for now. Have a nice relaxing Sunday everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG, I can't believe I forgot to tell you all....most of you know my dislike for my moms DH....

So yesterday, my DH, doggie do, and I went over to the barn early to feed, so we could go to the hoops game. Wel....apparently, we infringed on (let's call him ****, close enough ) Dicks routine, as he told us so....and he was very nasty. When he spoke to us, he had a condescending tone, negative response to every comment.. Scott tried to talk to him like a normal human being, and quipped off mean nasty remarks.

It started when he came barreling through my section of the barn with buck the dog???he just whips the door open! and here comes Buck....this's isn't good bc I have my dog, and we don't allow them together for fear Buck would attack her. I'm like, WAIT, Maggie's right here! I'll have to out her in a stall!:shock:

He says, oh well, I thought you put her in the house...your messing up the whole morning routine :evil: Buck needs to go out. ( read that with a mean, evil, condescending voice)

Now, here's the thing...buck can wait a few minutes, and he should have checked to see if the coast is clear, like a logical person...he just does as he pleases with zero regard for anyone but himself...and he will tell you that!

Scott tries to conversate about the game we are going to...stating our niece isn't getting much playing time, she's in a slump....

His response....it's a free education, she should stop pouting...and somewhere in there he also said the college is a piece of BEEP.....

He is such a miserable miserable person...and all because we came early...which really, had no effect on him, except it was off his routine.:shock: I could have and would have let the dang dog out if asked.....

One more piece of evil:twisted:.....not long ago I found a small piece of metal in rainn's grain....my first instinct.....he put it in there! Seriously, that was the first, gut thing that went through my head....**** put this in there! hoping I would scoop and not see it. That piece of metal would have caused great damage....and I can seriously say.....I believe he has the capacity to do,it!:shock::twisted:

I haven't spoken to my mom about the incident yesterday...but I will....she's in denial of how :twisted: he is.....:? Or should she sees it....but when he's 'nice' she forgets.....ugh, this is so hard to watch.....he needs to GO!


----------



## Koolio

Eole- it sounds like t had a lovely ride! That is something I also have on my bucket list, but I just never think to do it.

tjtalon - is that Spirit in you avatar pic? Very nice!! I didn't mean to imply you were a fun nut at all, and I am sorry if I came across that way. It is just so foreign for us to talk casually about guns and even to think about them as a tool that anyone other than military or police would use.

NickerMaker - sorry your moms DH is such a jerk. Steer clear whenever you can. My course doesn't start until Wednesday and then it will run 2x per week until June. It will be busy as I will still be working full time during the day and then teaching the course at night. I love the subject and level though so I am really looking forward to it.

DD and I had a great ride yesterday at the stable and then managed to ride the other 2 horses outside in the field at home. It was nice to get out but the snow is still very deep and quite hard. Some steps the horses sink, and others they don't, so it is slow going and lots of work for the horses. The exercise and fresh air was good and I think they enjoyed the grooming and treats that followed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I apologize for complaining about mom's DH, shouldn't do that....he just is so inappropriate and over the top with his attitude. I try not to express what goes on with him, as it sounds silly and cry babyish unless you experience it. So many peole are shocked at my explainations, as he seems so nice in person....

Again sorry...I needed to vent....will try to keep it to a minium. :wink:


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> I apologize for complaining about mom's DH, shouldn't do that....he just is so inappropriate and over the top with his attitude. I try not to express what goes on with him, as it sounds silly and cry babyish unless you experience it. So many peole are shocked at my explainations, as he seems so nice in person....
> 
> Again sorry...I needed to vent....will try to keep it to a minium. :wink:


No need to apologize. You are among friends and we are here for you. Everyone needs to vent sometimes and this is as good a place as any as you are among people who will support you no matter what.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, no, Tracey, I didn't feel like you were implying that, no worries..&, yes, that's Spirit in my avatar pic. Janice sent me that pic when she bought Spirit, so the arena is from where Spirit came from, it's not Janice's. But now Spirit is, yay!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just finished the documentary, BUCK, about Buck Brannaman. Wow! Good stuff! If you haven't seen it, do. I laughed, I cried, and I got sick in my stomach for a short period of time. 

I have still to watch The Horse Whisperer. When I was 'out of the horse loop' for all those years...I kinda refused to watch or read about horses....it was TOO painful not having them in my life, so I shut myself off from the horse world. I rode occasionally....but that was it.

Also, got the first chapter of Clinton Anderson's book I ordered today free through Kindle while I wait for my hard copy. Read it in a flash...very easy read, and story like. I think I am going to like it!! 

Thanks Koolio....I often feel embarrassed for sharing too much....but I get so angry when someone is just so 'wrong'...if you know what I mean.

Wish it was warm...I want to ride now.:lol: Soon...very soon.


----------



## Happy Place

Eole said:


> !
> 
> Tonight, I just scratched something from my bucket list: riding in the snow at night, under the full moon.  Alone on my mare, up the trail in the woods, then back to the riding ring. Doing figures in deep fluffy snow, between the mountain and the lake, with shadows dancing all around us. Magic moments


Wow that sounds wonderful!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Two feet move our bodies....four feet move our soul. 

I ended up riding...and it was just beautiful.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> I apologize for complaining about mom's DH, shouldn't do that....he just is so inappropriate and over the top with his attitude. I try not to express what goes on with him, as it sounds silly and cry babyish unless you experience it. So many peole are shocked at my explainations, as he seems so nice in person....
> 
> Again sorry...I needed to vent....will try to keep it to a minium. :wink:


I assume it is a dog he has which causes some disruption for you but the steel in the feed is a real problem. How about investing in a very strong magnet you can drag through the feed before giving it to the horse Just for safety. Now the dog. Did you know an ant poison called neverwrong sprinkled onto a chunk of dog roll will have the same effect on the dog as it does ants:shock:.

Now why I sold my horses Savannah and Stella. Savannah was a clyde TB cross and at the age of three was to Tall for me to get on her on flat ground. She was also my first horse, and very forgiving considering the fool on her back was a learner.

Stella came next and she too had clyde in her breeding. Stella was the kind of horse that could be left for 6 months then saddled and ridden. My last ride on Stella was precisely that. She had been left for months and I took her out bitless . it took her 10 minutes to get the idea and she settled down. She also had a skin issue which was something she re-acted to in the paddocks. Stella never did anything wrong in fact after my heart attack she was the driving force to my recovery. Looking after her gave me other things to think about. My last 3 day trek was 4 months after the attack and I must say I could not fault her. Three days of riding and she never put a hoof wrong but even after all of that we did not click. I think she preferred females and now has a young lady owner who frequently rings and praises Stella.

So now I have Bugs who is not being ridden as he should but he to has got that something special in his nature. The last cattle drive I was on he had not been ridden for a couple of months and out we go. Took him a few minutes to settle but he learnt a bad habit on that drive. I pulled a muscle in my back so was sending mixed messages to the horse. I would prop myself up on the pommel legs tight around his barrel and the reins in tight. The signals I was giving was to get going, legs wrapped around his barrel. But my weight coming down on his withers was another signal and the position of the reins was the go backwards signal. So all in all I had a confused horse and to top it off every 400 yards or so I had to get off and walk, then get on again after a while. Well after about 4 repeats of that Bugs decided he would stop and wait for me to get off then after a while walking he would stop and again I would get on and so on. Trouble was he was now dictating how far he would go before stopping. That took some changing. Given the conditions of that ride and the signals he was receiving he was very forgiving and never got annoyed.

Bugs and I have a connection I did not have with Stella though it was there with Savannah. Bugs will come back into work soon and even now when I go into the paddock he will follow me around, still comes when I whistle him and is doing on the ground what I ask of him. When TJ gets over here she can have he first ride:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, it was the whole letting the dog out...you're in the way thing that probably got him annoyed. He CANT have his routine messed up! I even called the night before to let them know I was coming around 7:00,.....so he knew in advance.....it such an insignificant thing to get twisted over....that is what makes me upset.:-(. But hey, he's not taliking to me...so that is OK by me!:lol: Actually, he didn't speak to me that day either....he was copping the attitude to DH. But he gives off a bad Ora.

Thanks for explaintuon on savannah.

As far as the metal...I told mom to kinda sift through the feedas we pour into buckets to double check. I never told her my twisted thoughts....but we need to be careful. Could certainly have come from the manufacturers..

My ride yesterday was just spectacular. I thought I would ride to a certain point.....but I went much further. . He was such a good boy.

Another snow storm brewing....

Have a good day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to wake up & get ready to go out to Janice's, usually start out around 7am.

Went to Target yesterday to look for humidifier filters. No filters, but found a pair of cowboy books I wasn't even looking for....ooops. Not expensive & certainly not the real thing, but proper heels, fit well, & more flexible than my other boots, so will help get my heels lower. I don't expect them to last more than this year, but that's ok, they'll be good for now.

Hope the mucking isn't atrocious today. Copied down the link for that fancy manure fork to give to Janice...(like, get me this fork, please!)

Curious about new horse Miss Spirit, can't wait to meet her. Weather supposed to be really nice today.

Stan, I haven't won the lottery yet to come get on Bugs...darn it!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like most got some riding in this weekend. I was able to get almost all of the pressure washing done Saturday. Was going to finish yesterday after the riding, but DW decided it was time for a trip to Lowe's. I didn't get pics on my phone of the rides, but should have them forwarded to me soon so I can share.


DW has decided we are going to redo the house from the center out so that means the kitchen is the first step. Here are some pics of the changes. I can't find the before pics, but the kitchen was all antique white to start with.










































































This is the light fixture for the kitchen and it will get installed this evening.

The old sink faucet was constantly dripping and made a terrible noise when it was turn on slow so we went ahead and replaced it with the faucet we wanted to go with the new sink when we get to that point. I know it doesn't look right in that stainless basin, but it will look right when it all comes together. The cabinet and drawers will get knobs and handles to match the faucet and covers.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nice kitchenup-do I can see there is a lot of attention to the details.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow....I was just reminded how February brings out the uglies in teachers!:evil::evil::evil:

Note to self.........DO NOT eat in the lounge in February! :shock:

I made an excuse and left 1/2 way through my lunch. I usually only go once a week....but wow! Can you say anything positive?:-x :lol::lol: Insane!


----------



## Roadyy

Here are the pics of the pony rides so far that were sent or posted on FB for me. I'll post more when the others come through. The little boy has been dealing with head trauma and is awaiting surgery in a few weeks.. This is the calmest he has been in 2 years. He loves the horses and is his second time coming to ride mine. He rode at my daughter's birthday party back in October when I posted all the pics from that evening.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, that's gonna be a pretty kitchen! Nicker, reminder: do not eat in the teacher's lounge in Feb. Or March. Maybe April...maybe not. (Lol, love u girlfriend! Hope you're making an album of all your beautiful pictures).

Ah, HorseMonday; nice weather, windy but that's ok. Single-doody for a change (Janice IS working on that), & had my lesson in between (had 4 pens/stalls afterwards). Spirit is a beautiful horse, I can tell Janice is in love. She said she rode her out yesterday & a friend rode Bailey; she said Spirit really gets into that fast TN walk, but can walk flat, but has a "horrible" trot, which she's going to long-line-lesson to hopefully correct. She's black,not dark bay, w/white on her hoofs. As for herd dynamics, Janice told me @ her last home she refused to be w/anyone else, so had no buddies. Here, w/in 3 days, she & Callie adopted each other, after one snort-kick fest (fence between). She said when she took her out to ride (& Bailey out too, the 3 are in pens next to each other), she called, Callie called...on & on. Poor Beauty 'tho is being rearranged; she's dependent on Callie for friendship, & Spirit won't let her near Callie. Yesterday, Janice had to bring Beauty back in from pasture, as she wanted to attack Spirit.

Girls, girls... Today all got turned out together. I watched when I heard some commotion while cleaning 2nd set. Saw Callie kick out @ Spirit (no contact) & Beauty moved away. I'm sure the girls will work all this out.

After no-on-time for over 2 mos, opted for Addie for my next lesson guy. Spirit is a bit much for me yet; she's too new & I felt nervous about trying her, which wouldn't have been good for either of us. So, got my little Addie out (oh, he's nice w/his feet, such a relief; Tommy wasn't). Janice put a side-pull on him, since it's been so "long": I didn't want a bit, & a saddle that I really like ALOT: trail saddle w/high cantle. 

We did ground-work. Practiced moving forward then stopping, then moving forward faster & stopping, w/breath control & body language. Then on, same thing. Worked alot on getting my seat bones down w/out moving my shoulders back...just getting better in the seat, w/breath & body. The side-pull thing on the reins was a good experience. Did alot of work on hand-position & legs.

I actually did it right several times! And, got Goofy-Man away from the gate by myself, after his 2 attempts to "ok, I'm done".

Good lesson. Then mucked the remaining. When I was in Addie's area, just before turn-out, Janice asked me to scoop up the large pile of hay in the stall that Addie had deposited & put it in the pasture.

Cool. Gave me an excuse to go into the pasture. Remembered I had my camera in my bag, so went & got it, to take a movie for you'all. I'll get that on here in a bit. The black horse in a lovely roll is Spirit. Close by is Callie & Beauty.

Later, just a bit...


----------



## tjtalon

'K, here's the vid (the tall red hanging out a bit one is Bailey, Spirit is black, baby Black Beauty is black, Callie is the short red). Black & white are Rosie & Tommy. White Arabian is Nej, dark Arabian is Dennis.Pasturetrek Video by tjtalon | Photobucket


----------



## tjtalon

and a couple pics:

Spirit by Callie, keeping Beauty away:


----------



## tjtalon

Rosie thinkin' camera is edible (Tommy in background)


----------



## tjtalon

Addie,like, "ok, I gave you your lesson, clean up my poo!"


----------



## tjtalon

Oe more note: I got to ride!! I wish I could get on every day, I do need the repetition. And I think too much. Next time, gotta not think so much. Janice said she sees my body language remembering, & I did good today w/Addie & HE was good, very attentive to me.

Onward & upward. Do think one time on Bugs would work all this out, Stan! Of course, have to think "has he dug a hole big enough for me to fall into?" L..O..L..this is all about confidence I'm thinkin'. But, I think way too much.

Have to get ready for work tomorrow. Feb PI brunch to set up & deal with.

Everyone have a good week, me too.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ I am happy for you, you seem excited and I presume you had a great day

I am off work today continuing to set these large tiles on the floor.
I have worked myself into a corner now, so it will be slow going.

Roadyy Your house is coming along! Looks good.

I am very jealous of all the riding going on.
I cannot pull my trailer out due to the snow, still have 6" of frozen crust everywhere.
Thaw starts this week though, lots of days in the near 50 range.
Saturday hay auction sucked had to make an additional trip Sunday due to the trailer.

Time to sip some Crown and call it a night!


----------



## Roadyy

Got the last of the pressure washing done on the walk area around the pool. Now I can clean the screen and frame around it and be done with that project. Also got the light fixture swapped in the kitchen and think it looks great. It was too dark to grab pics of the pool area, but here are the kitchen pics.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm sippin and haven't crashed for the night.
Decided to read back through some posts.

TJ I have a TWH I gave to my daughter, same issue with the trot.
Trot is a little rough on this horse and it doesn't seem as though it will change.
I don't know if it can be changed, this year going into my 4th season of ownership.
The flat walk is to die for, about 12 mph through the woods all day long.
That is with the right rider and even on rough terrain. Pretty amazing.
I would suggest riding this horse, it will open new horizons.
Cruising through the woods @ warp factor 10 is really awesome.
It seems like you create your our breeze as you go.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Really nice Roadyy.
Where are them compact fluorescent bulbs at though???
Got to save energy these days.
When I reconstructed after the tree killed my house I went with daylight CFL bulbs.
Everywhere now has a daylight type bulb, it got rid of that orange look.


----------



## Roadyy

The lens globe around the light is what is causing the yellow look. It energy saving bulbs in there. It is suppose to be low light for the comforting look to it. Dw said we will swap them out for the LED lights that have out now to see how that works.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! We got dumped on last night with snow! Have a two hour delay...haven't gotten the call, but see it on the TV...so sippin' my coffee waiting for the call,. hahaha

What's wierd, is that it is snowing...thundering...and lightening! It's called thunder snow according tot the TV. Means we are getting heavy, heavy snow.

Roaddy, kitchen looks great and homey!

TJ, you,sound so happy and excited...I'm happy for you!!! Watched your video. Nice to meet the horses. That rosy is super sweet looking.

And TJ....thanks for the reminder:wink: that's why I like horses better than people....they don't sweat the small stuff.....just things that matter like plowed over road signs that will definitely EAT them! LOL (that was Jay on sunday

MR, as sip on your crown...DH and I were having a conversation about having a before dinner or after dinner drink. What do you think the average American/Canadian drinks? Would,you say most have a drink a day? A week? Weekend? His family definitely drinks more than mine..so we have different perspectives.


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, sounds like things are going to work out great at Janice's place for you. Those pictures are great and look forward to seeing you on the back of one again. Hearing about is fun, but pictures are always better.

MN17, that reminded me of Trusty getting startled at the high chair out beside the road or the hay bale at the end of the road where they were building the drain run offs. 

Going to be a busy morning at work today since I got most of the parts in to repair one of the big lathe welding machine set up's we have.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So we got called off....but have the option to go in at 11 for a 4 hour inservice....OR complete the inservice at the end of the year....ummm I'm going. Not adding on.

Oh Roaddy....I just met the new neighbor...had to drive the car as they pushed it out of the snow!:wink: hahaha

Also ran into TS, but a card and found a pair of jeans, So a very snowy day...and I shop!!! Roads decent...parking lists a mess.

Thank gosh my car is good in the snow.


----------



## corgi

Once again, haven't been posting but have been reading and catching up. Tj, glad you got back in the saddle! You have had more saddle time than I have lately. With the 20 imches of melting snow, the mud at the farm is going to be horrendous and I am guessing I won't see safe footing until April. In the meanwhile, Isabella is not getting the exercise she needs to stay limber and getting her back in shape this Spring is going to be tough.

The mud has caused problems for hubby's leased horse as well. Scuffy has one of the worst cases of mud fever I have seen. It is only on his leg with the white sock, but all of his hair has come off and he is a bloddy, scabby, mess. He can't be stalled because he hurts himself. Seriously freaks out in a stall so we have no choice but to keep him in the mud since there not a singke dry spot on the farm.

We have been washing his leg and foot with benadine, blowing it dry, and then coating it in a very thick layer of Corona wound cream. That stuff works! He is looking a little better. No more bloody spots and no more scabs. Just a bunch of raw, pink skin. Poor guy. He also has moon blindness in one eye and when we went out there on Sunday, his eye was so inflamed, it had swollen shut. I think the glare from the sun off the snow really irritated it. So, we put meds in. Geesh. 

We also installed a corner hay feeder in Isabella's stall because she seems to throw her own little hay party every night. Each night she gets 2 flakes of hay put in the corner of her stall. She eats one flake and then tosses the second one around until it is spread all over. She sleeps on it, poops on it, pees on it, and causes a huge mess for the person mucking the next day. We are hoping having the hay in a corner feeder will keep her from playing with it. We installed it Sunday and i haven't been able to see her stall since.

I have a long day at work. Tonight I have a meeting and won't get home until after 9. Lonnggggggggd day.

We had a 2 hour delay today due to icy roads but 12 month employees had to be here on time. The 2 hour delay didn't help the buses. One got hit in the side by a Jeep that slid on the ice. There were 12 kids on board. No injuries but everyone was shaken. Have I mentioned I hate winter?

Rick, the kitchen looks great!


----------



## corgi

Evidence of Isabella's nightly hay party.


----------



## corgi

Poor Scuffy's leg.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, have you tried a slow feeder hay net? With the small holes instead of the 4x4 holes. I tried the bigger hay net and it was a mess. Trusty dropped more on the ground under the net than he got in his mouth. I even tried putting one inside of the other to make the holes smaller, but he could wiggle his muzzle to get the holes lined up and pull the hay out in bigger chunks.


Glad no one was hurt in the buss bump. It can get so dangerous in those climates. I am glad I don't have to deal with it anymore. 


Scuffy's leg looks like it is allergic to the Corona. Trusty's coronet did that when the Underwood's dripped down on it from the cannon injury. I had to make sure to be stingy with it then dash the baking powder on so it didn't drip. Took a couple days/week to clear right up. Turning that pinkish color and losing hair is what I am referring to.


----------



## corgi

That pic is what it looked like before we put anything on it. It looks much better since we started treating it.


----------



## corgi

This is what we installed for her hay. She didn't have anything in there before. They would just throw the hay on the ground in the corner, which made it bery easy for her to play with. Hoping this helps or at least makes it more difficult for her to make a mess!


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, ok. I misunderstood the last portion. I read it as the morning after the rack went in she still made a mess and that was the pic of the mess. That was reason for mentioning the net. Nothing to see here folks....move on along.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, what a mess..the mud, & the worries w/the horses. That mud sounds horrific. I hope your hay-thing works better for Isabella (well, hope it stops her "fun" & works for you). Poor Scuffy, good grief....

I work 10a-6p the next couple of days, because a co-worker is out for surgery. So, a bit more time tonight, as don't have to be in bed so early.

I went gun-looking after work today @ one place close by, as have to get one of my own, like it or not...which is what older women do when they're not bouncing on balls fronted w/fake horse heads. Discovered what I've suspected all along: am a wheel-gun person, so back to a revolver that's more suitable than the one I had. I really dislike semi-autos. Found one I like immediately, now going to search for it cheaper/hopefully used. (Went by work after looking, as knew my training supv was still there, as we had the PI today [my food/set-up was appreciated, as was the special gift for the female bigwig for Valentine's Day] & he had other stuff to do...he liked the choice I've made, & also thinks I need to get back to a revolver, but one that's lighter/fits my hand). Btw, this part mostly for MR, as he expressed interest; no need for further gun-chat, am just talkin'.

MR, the TWH is definitely next on my list, but need little Addie right now, to get my seat/hands/confidence, & he seems willing to be the teacher. Spirit, I realized yesterday, is too much horse for me at this point. Oh, I WILL get there.

Onward & upward everyone. The mud will dry, the thunder-snow will go away (Nicker, we get those here too, very strange; also sun-snow & sun-rain).

Tonight I have my kitties around me, nothing horribly pressing to do, weather is weirdly fine for the moment, looking forward to a nice dinner & a good night's sleep...& hopefully a good rest of the week. Yesterday was very good for me, feeling patient w/my riding efforts/learning (you'all would like Addie, he's spunky & goofy & smart).

Later..


----------



## Roadyy

Same here for relaxing this evening. I tried digging up a water line I thought ran from the horse area to the well, but when I dig down to the elbow it led out further away. Headed towards the mobile home park.
Decided I didn't want to get that far into that project yet. Came in from feeding horses and got my shower. Now sitting here relaxing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ladona, I saw your post about Isabella's hay party earlier, so when I was at the barn tonight, I snapped a picture of Rainn having her own party.:lol: we have a hay rack like yours, and she will literally grab the flakes with her mouth and toss them out on the floor! I watched her specifucally tonight....it Was historical! Since she seems to appreciate her hay on the ground to pick through, we now do it for her. She does eat it all tho.:wink:

Our inservice was done by 3:00 and the sun was shining...so,I dashed out to ride!:lol: you'd never know we had a foot of snow and school was cancelled by the looks of the roads this afternoon. There is a ton of snow tho. Jay was good considering all then traffic, buggies, and snow plows. I'd didnt ride as long as I would have liked, but I was really nervous about running Into a plow, so I turned back. I tired him in deep snow...he got pretty nervous, so out we went. We don't need injuries. 

I do like corona cream, but also like no Thrush powder to dry things out. Food for thought....thinking it might help with the mud rash thingy.

Ladona, how's izzy now that she's on the MSM?

Making plans for the equine affair!!!! It will be here before you know it. Planning helps forget about the winter snow and cold.:wink: hoping to do two days this year. Several clinics I am interested in.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Rainn's hay party.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Today's ride. Looks,like we live in Siberia. LOL

Roads were clear, but the snow was incredibly deep.

Temps topped out in the 30s today and sun! 

Felt good!


----------



## Maryland Rider

The magical horse repair cream! 
Good for bites, scratches, briers, and of course mud scald.

I go through this every year usually in mid-March.
Warm days, mud stuck in the hairs, horses run around, breaks off the hair.
Usually mine don't get the scabs just an area of pink skin.
We apply corona until the lot dries up a bit.

TJ good luck on the weapons search. 
Horse Monday is right around the corner again.

NM I only drink after dinner, 1 or 2 in the evenings after dinner of course.
My favorite glass filled with ice holds about 2.5 ounces of liquor.
I look for smooth flavor in Canadian blended whiskey.
A good cigar certainly adds to the enjoyment.
I know way too many contractors and co-workers that easily put down a 12 or 18 pack a day.
I can only drink 1 or 2 beers at a sitting, way too filling for me.
Wine reminds me of a disturbed fruity type vinegar, not my thing.
Although my wife has found a peach wine that I could drink a glass without being forced.


----------



## gahorsechick

Hope everyone had a great Tuesday! Today was our first day back after 3 snow days and then a 4 day weekend/winter break. It was hard getting back and at it but I may survive to see another day. The powers that be will be deciding our make-up days to come. Hopefully they won't take away our spring break. 

Ladona- hope Scruff's leg continues to mend, I've never had to deal with mud fever- doesn't sound fun... Did the hay rack work out? I like the slow feeder hay bag for my messy ones- mostly because they are cheaper than a hay rack and portable.  

Horses have gone from 25 and snowing this time last week to close to 70 and mud bathing this week. My boot got sucked off going out to feed tonight - that was fun hopping around to retrieve it. Proud I didn't fall though  

I'd love to have hot water somewhere outside to wash the muddy ******s off- they are beyond dirty. Not that it would do any good as I know they would just find the closest mud hole and roll the second I finished them- but I would feel better knowing I tried... 

On another note one of our golden retrievers brought home a set of antlers from an 8 point buck- wonder who's porch he stole those from.

Off to sleep- this working a full day has tuckered this old girl out! Sweet dreams all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I just watched the post appear after I submitted.
Strangely enough I seem to have covered all the topics lately,
related to my signature pic.
Goodnight All.


----------



## Celeste

..................


----------



## tjtalon

..I thought about thrush, too, w/all that mud...

Rick, that sounded lie a good time to stop, shower, & relax. Good on you.

I love your pics, Nicker! Does look like Siberia...winter has to go away now. My sister is Iowa texted me that there's a bigger snowfall this year than ever recorded. She sent me a pic of her backyard...oh, my...way too much snow.

I'm thinkin' way too much mud is way too much worse...

Nicker, I enjoy a good dark beer on my "fridays", Sam Adams Cherry Wheat or Creme Stout (a little goes a long way). Can't stand hard liquor or wine, both make me very ill. Think I'm allergic to wine, get a headache just smelling it.

Thanks MR, I do think I live for HorseMondays, they're very good for me. I just re-signed up (it's been awhile) on the Smith & Wesson forum, as have some questions about the revolver I liked.

So, gonna go there, ask my question, then get my dinner & go to bed. Good plan.

Nite all.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I meant "good TIME to stop". I hate it when I finger fart...


----------



## Stan

*A priest says to his friend, the rabbi, that he has a perfect way of eating for free in restaurants.*


*"I go in at well past *9 o'clock *in the evening, eat several courses slowly, linger over coffee, port and a cigar.*


*Come *2 o'clock *, as they are clearing everything away, I just sit there until a waiter comes up and asks me to pay.*



*Then I say: 'I've already paid your colleague who has left.'*


*Because I am a man of the cloth, they take my word for it, and I leave."*



*The rabbi is impressed, and says: "Let's try it together this evening."*


*So the priest books them into a restaurant and come *2 o'clock *they are both still quietly sitting there after a very full meal.*



*Sure enough,* *a waiter comes over and asks them to pay.*


*The priest just says: "I've already paid your colleague who has left."*



*And the rabbi adds: "And we are still waiting for the change!"*


----------



## Stan

So you all don't feel alone with the rain and snow and as Rick has not rubbed salt into the wound with him enjoying good weather I will make you all feel a little better. Its raining on my place. All day.

I'm having a day off on Friday. Tomorrow Thursday I taking my friends Merc to Auckland on a car trailer. I did tell him to by a Toyota. and spending Friday spending money in a sports shop. No Roslyn is not coming.

Talking about wives. TJ it frightens me to think you run around with a pistol strapped to your hip. What's next, we men gave the women the vote, and now they run the country, we taught them to shoot a rifle and now they have hand guns, and, to add insult to injury we teach them how to us the BBQ and they take off with the pickup truck. Ill retire now.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good joke Stanley!! I literally LOL

Hey Stan....guess what I found???? Hahaha. $$$$$. Well, not really, but my United Way walking team wone the weekly gift....a gift card to Home Depot!!!:thumbsup:

Speaking of...we wear those contraptions that rack your steps.....the name is escaping me this early morning. Anyway....apparently it captures every horse step because I went from 7,345 to 14,789 while,out at the barn!!:rofl:

It's only fair....my stride is so long that most people get two steps for my one...:shock::? I need to catch up!

Oh....it's a pedometer...now that I wrote all that out...it popped in my brain...

Happy hump Day!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ive tried twice now to post a decent response to all the recent posts and it went poof both times . Y'all can use your great imagination to create my posted response for your enjoyment.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Had a busy day yesterday-went to the MVD here to get my Sport Trac back on the road & saw that a new Driver's License was available to Veterans, so I got one! They just put the word Veteran below the address & above the physical description-I thought that was pretty cool. Then we got new headlights for the Trac, a headlight restoration kit, cleaner for the K&N filter, and a few other things-it all got done yesterday afternoon.

We also went & picked up the freezer I bought on Monday-about a 20+ cu .ft. upright, commercial grade. So now I have to plan a trip to Costco or Sam's to stock it-so, eventually it will mean fewer trips to town.

Today, I have blood work being done, so fasting until that is over, then I'll have a good breakfast in town & maybe visit a few shops.

TJ-sounds like a good Horse Monday-so glad you are seeing progress.

Rick-House chores & maintenance sometimes seem never-ending. Our girl dog loves to chew on our steps & they are very rickety now-so that is the next priority, I guess. Then I have to make some more window screens-at least 4 before hot weather comes to stay. I wish I felt confident enough to make one for the sliding door-that would make such a difference.

NM-I'm glad you got the work day out of the way, so it isn't going to have to be made up later & that you got a ride in. 

Ladonna-Hope that feeder works for you & hope Scruffy mends quickly. My young mare rubbed out a large section of her beautiful long black mane-really made it look funny & the donkey sometimes chews on the Morgan mare's nice long tail-I think I will put some lattice in between their adjoining fences so she can't do that anymore.

We're galloping towards another W/E again. My Dodge Truck goes over the auction block Saturday afternoon-hoping for a good price! Of course, I'm going to be there-LOL!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry Ladona, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Roadyy

She got me for posting it on Book of Faces, so I had to share it here too. lmbo I might slip down to the beach this evening on my way to teen small group with my daughter Amber and take a short video for you all to enjoy. Just cause I'm a nice guy and like to share.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh...you poor guy.....

:lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

You only have to deal with snow a few months out of the year. We have to dredge through this stuff year round. It can wear a body out fighting the unstable footing as it sifts out from under you while trying to carry a really heavy cooler, umbrella, chairs and blankets for everyone to hang out on to keep as much of this stuff out of the privy parts. That can rub a person the wrong way, you know. Many a person has had a case of raw,uhmm you know,, due to improper protection from this stuff.....that we have year round....down here in Florida....


----------



## Celeste

Rick, we don't feel sorry for you..........


----------



## Roadyy

But you do feel something,,,,right?:-(


----------



## Maryland Rider

Oh sorry Roadyy I forgot to mention the other Corona.







Lots of work hauling the cooler with these.


----------



## Eole

Rick, you're kitchen looks really nice. But all that sand and heat: I'm so sorry you HAVE to live in such an unbearable climate. :wink:

Koolio, I'm late commenting, but I admire you for your desire to study and get a degree. That takes time and dedication. If it takes you to a job you really enjoy, it must be worth it. You would work at the same time?

NM, I wonder how you can find time and energy for both your teaching and your riding. You sure are young at heart. How is DH doing?

Well, 2 short rides for me on Alize yesterday in the woods and today on the road. She had boots with studs in front and there was ice on the road under the packed snow. She was careful and slipped a little behind going downhill.

Picture of today: we're looking at a winding road below us, going down to a bridge over the lake, then back up the mountain. It's part of a regular loop we do. It's way steeper than the picture suggests.


----------



## tjtalon

Ummm, a late reply, but just got on to read; what's worse, Stan, is that the revolver I want fits my hand, trigger moves like butter, kicks like a mule, & I'm a good shot. However, to soothe your feelings, I can't barbecue to save my life & have no one from whom to swipe a pick up truck. I do, however, vote..not that it does much good.

Rick, I'm so sorry for you, all that sand-trudging & sand-burn on the feet. Remember I have your address; I may give it to Ladona so she can send you a bag of mud...lol! kidding you, you know. I'd rather deal w/Colo-weirdo weather than have a real fear of hurricanes &/or tsunamis. We've all got something. Gotta look for the good.

CCGirl, I AM seeing progress, or trying to. Janice sees more than I do, she said last Monday my body language/memory shows that I'm retaining info, & reminded me to not THINK so much. Dang...brain gets in the way, but am learning in spite of it I guess.

Eole, that's a beautiful pic, & the pic does show the steepness if it's looked at closely...that road is far below.

'Nuff for me right now, have to do some stuff then get ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning ieveryone,

Eole...you made me smile. Yes, I would say I am young at heart....yet I at night...I go to bed and fall instantly asleep!:lol::lol: I do wish I was a bit more wise tho....I have a friend in her thirties who just seems wise beyond her years....maybe she's a good actor! Hahahaha:wink:

Book my hotel and put in for my personal day....Equine Affair....here we come!!!!:happydance::happydance:

DH started back to work his week. Doing good, but as expected , tired. He won't tell you that, but he's becoming hypersensitive to everything I say, so I KNOW!:-(. Last night I couldn't say anything right without offending him....I delt with a crying 3rd grader all day ( she couldn't shop at the book fair bc she forgot $$$$, so she cried the whole time....:-x. Others forgot too, but made lists to shop today). So....I didn't have much energy or compassion for his boohooing.....:-x. Oh I tired...I tried very hard....and did circumvent an argument....but jeez,.

Didn't ride last night, but did take dog and Rainn for a nice walk.

Weekend is almost here!:thumbsup:

Oh, Eole, great ears!!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning ieveryone,
> 
> Eole...you made me smile. Yes, I would say I am young at heart....yet I at night...I go to bed and fall instantly asleep!:lol::lol: I do wish I was a bit more wise tho....I have a friend in her thirties who just seems wise beyond her years....maybe she's a good actor! Hahahaha:wink:
> 
> Book my hotel and put in for my personal day....Equine Affair....here we come!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> DH started back to work his week. Doing good, but as expected , tired. He won't tell you that, but he's becoming hypersensitive to everything I say, so I KNOW!:-(. Last night I couldn't say anything right without offending him....I delt with a crying 3rd grader all day ( she couldn't shop at the book fair bc she forgot $$$$, so she cried the whole time....:-x. Others forgot too, but made lists to shop today). So....I didn't have much energy or compassion for his boohooing.....:-x. Oh I tired...I tried very hard....and did circumvent an argument....but jeez,.
> 
> Didn't ride last night, but did take dog and Rainn for a nice walk.
> 
> Weekend is almost here!:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, Eole, great ears!!


Sounds like DH needs to work on his fitness which will build up his strength and improve the attitude. I got a little sensitive to people always asking "are you alright" we would be riding along and out it would come. I know they meant no harm but it did annoy me. I often have to deal with Roslyn in a mood. I have been known to say "your acting like an A H but I still love you" The doctors at the emergency clinic are used to me now. One even asked me if I will ever learn to shut up.


----------



## Stan

Rick I to find the stuff gets every where too even when I go for a swim in the surf, and when riding, and the wind blows it around. But it is warm


----------



## Roadyy

Thats what I'm talking about. I forgot to take pictures of me and Daughter walking along the surf bare footed as the water ran up over our ankles. Water was cold and the sand was warm which made it feel really good. Feeling the heat of the sun as I squinted my eyes from the brightness. I think I got sunburned and need to wash out all the sand that got in my shoes from my feet. All gritty and annoying when that happens. Guess I'll just hose them down real good before putting them on to walk around the yard. It's not like they will freeze from being soaked and outside or anything.


Good morning all.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning,

Here is the stuff we get for about 7 months of the year... It also shifts under your feet and if you get too close can make you feel wet. It also causes a pretty good glare from the sun. Amazing thing is ours falls from the sky, kind of like a gift from some alien race.

Cars love it because when it comes, they start playing a game called "car curling". It looks like the games will be on this morning!


----------



## Roadyy

You all stay safe up there during those winter games. I'll think about you while dodging the wake boards.


----------



## corgi

This is what I am dealing with and why I won't be riding for a while.

This is Isabella's paddock and the footing near her water trough.


----------



## corgi

This is outside the barn. Just horrible.


----------



## Roadyy

That looks like what I had to deal with at the old house. I feel for you. I just got the 4 foot chest freezer up in the horse shed so I will start buying feed in bulk so I only have to go once a month or so. Also dragged the broken ride on mower up into the shop so I can start tearing that motor down to see what let go internally. I also go to sign papers on credit builder and secured credit card with my credit union tomorrow to try and boost my score up within the next 6 months for a better rate when we apply for the loan on the house. Talked to the seller and he is getting in a bad way with his business right now and may be going under if things don't turn around quickly.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Here is the stuff we get for about 7 months of the year... It also shifts under your feet and if you get too close can make you feel wet. It also causes a pretty good glare from the sun. Amazing thing is ours falls from the sky, kind of like a gift from some alien race.
> 
> Cars love it because when it comes, they start playing a game called "car curling". It looks like the games will be on this morning!


Be sure to include the current 50 mph winds continuing through tomorrow, accompanied by more snow on top of the existing 4'! 
* I smile because like yourself, I couldn't imagine living in a more splendid place.... despite the winters!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Koolio, that view is beautiful,great color! Love the ice on the trees.

NS, we are to,get those 50 MPH winds tomorrow.:?

Today topped out at 43*. Heat wave!:lol:

Since I put in for a personal day in April, I decided to double check my pay stub to see that I still had 2 remaining....what I found was that it stated I had used 11 sick days!!!:shock: I rarely take off, and I knew I took off for Scott's surgery...but not that many. The lady in charge of this double docked me for certain dates!:shock: good thing I checked on that! ( I rarely do.). Thank gosh I keep a paper trail....that's quite a discrepancy.

Oh corgi...:-(. I'll be in your shoes soon I think. My pasture has some low spots that get so soupy.

DH not 'needy' tonight! Yea! :rofl: maybe he should go to the Elks club more often!:lol:

That's it on my end. Have a good night. GO USA!:wink: I see Canada's women's hockey team best us in overtime. Love the Olympics.


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - I agree! While we all get a little sick and tired of winter, I cannot imagine living anywhere else. The scenery is breathtaking and when summer comes, it feels so glorious to have warm weather, lush green grass and those loooooong summer days for riding. 

Roadyy- no worries as we have car curling down to a fine art up here. I had a good 20 minutes of practice on my way to work this morning. While wake boarding sounds like a lot of fun, I will continue to enjoy tobogganing behind the skidoo and cross country skiing for a little while longer... but hopefully not too long. 

Corgi - sorry about all the mud. Is it usually muddy much, or is this something unusual this year or this time of year?


----------



## farmpony84

corgi said:


> This is what I am dealing with and why I won't be riding for a while.
> 
> This is Isabella's paddock and the footing near her water trough.


Wait... were you just at my house?!!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - are you expected to use all of your personal days, or are they optional? Do you get paid for them? I think we have 2 paid days per year, but I have never used one, not in over 17 years. I find prepping for a sub is so much work that I never take sick days or any other days off. 
Next week I have PST interviews on Monday and Wednesday after school (appointments with 56 parents) until 7:30, and then go right after to teach my Biology night class until 9:00. I also have to finish and deliver my application for grad school by next Friday. I may have to take a personal day Thursday or Friday next week to catch up and get my application finished and delivered.

It was a great hockey game and I am so proud of our Canadian women! The US team played really well too and the game could have gone either way. The women's Curling team also brought home gold today. They were undefeated in the 2014 Olympics, quite an accomplishment. Our women are masters of the ice!


----------



## Northernstar

_Batten down the hatches,_ NickerMaker71- I'm _so surprised_ (but glad!) we haven't lost power yet- Sounds like a freight train outside, but the horses are well fed, and have their barn to go in whenever they wish. They're pretty casual about it! I could feel the wind pushing my 5' frame doing the night chores, though, believe me. We'll get more snow and whatever else, but not too unusual. 'Tis the way of the land here. 
The women's Canada hockey team did a great job!! We were thrilled with the US vs. Russia game immensely, however- "Do you believe in miracles?" Makes me want to watch that movie again....


----------



## corgi

Koolio, the farm holds water like no other place around so we always have mud in the winter and early Spring BUT this is the worst I have ever seen it. Each time it starts to dry out a bit, we get days of rain or a snowstorm. So frustrating. Wouldn't be as bad if we had an indoor arena to ride in.

Farm Pony: misery loves company. Welcome to the mud club!


----------



## Eole

Corgi, that mud isn't fun at all, hope it goes away soon.
I prefer snow anytime over mud.

There's a warm front that brings along a snow storm for the next 3-4 days. With ice-rain warning tomorrow morning, so we'll get our share of Olympic Car Curling. Our ER should be unfortunately busy because of it...

Today was my day off, so I rode Eole in the morning (no pictures, I need my two hands with him). And Alizé this afternoon. I took the dog along for the first time and she was perfect, leading the way. My mare was happy to follow her dog-friend.

Another ear-shot on the trail back home.


----------



## gahorsechick

6th graders were in rare form today. They seem to all be falling in love and the girl drama is overflowing. For some reason they feel the need to pour their hearts out to me- not the other 6th grade teachers, just me. Bless there hearts. I am so glad I am not 12 anymore!

Came home and tried to cook dinner- 1st attempt was tacos, burnt 'em up. 2nd attempt hamburger helper- burnt it up. Pigs enjoyed it all and we went to McDonalds. I suppose I should not clean out the pantry while trying to prepare the evening meal. 

Suppose to have "severe weather" tonight. Snow last week, 70's the past few days. Mother Nature needs Prozac. 

Corgi your mud pics look like my place. Things were starting to dry out but with rain coming tonight the mud soup will be replenished. At least with the snow it was pretty. There's nothing pretty about mud soup.


----------



## Maryland Rider

So far I am very lucky with the mud.
Daytime temps in the 50's every night it refreezes.
This is eliminating the piles of snow but not creating the mud yet.
It will come soon though.

I've got a bad itch for going horse camping.
March is rough though, usually good day temps but waking up to frost is not good.
I'm going to try to rough it out this year for the March trips.
I need to trim their feet, it is a little overdue.
Two of them stand like a champ, gaited paint and the walker.
Pony and the QH kill me, they shift their feet and worry what every other horse is doing.

It's very strange since the paint is mine and the walker used to be my second horse.
I picked their feet all the time, even examined before every ride.
Never an issue I could hold a foot off the ground for 5 minutes, no issue.
My wife and daughter do not always work out these hoof issues.

Basement tile in the big room will be done this weekend.
Furniture is already here, upstairs, crowding us in, till Sunday.
It was given to us, pretty good shape, it will work for the TV room in the basement.
After the molding in the big room I have two bedrooms to complete.
It should end soon, I hope by end of May basement will be complete.
After Memorial Day no more house work it will have to wait until December again.
I figure once it's warm enough for swimming the horses in the river all construction stops!


----------



## Koolio

Gahorsechick- I had a good chuckle over your burned tacos and hamburger helper as I am always burning things on the stove. I blame Horse Forum! Tonight I was cooking noodles in cream sauce that boiled over and was swearing at the stove. Then goodness I have a smooth glass top stove. DH came in and noticed the iPad on the kitchen counter and suggested I might yell and the iPad and not the stove. LOL! 

As for 6th grade girl drama, they are just getting warmed up. I have grade 7, 8, and 9 and I swear my 8th grade girls have drama down to an art form! The boys are just plain ridiculous. The good news is that eventually they will grow out of it, but holy smokes! Hormones wreak havoc on these kids minds!:shock:

We got a few inches of snow yesterday and are headed for another cold snap this weekend with highs around -20. On the plus side, the days are getting longer and I am no longer feeding horses and driving to and from work in the dark.


----------



## tjtalon

Been reading & paying attention to all, but am at zzzzzzzsss level. It's been a very weird week @ work (the work itself very busy, but the other stuff...just way weird. This has got to change), & not over yet. No mud 'tho, many of you have way too much mud. 

Don't know yet if can go to Janice's Monday or not. Gun-range thing still hanging (my personal gun search is still progressing, hope to get a good deal soon on what I want).

Just pooped. 'Nite all.


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, I don't mind reading about your work, time at Janice's and even what is going on with the cats, but I draw the line at needing to be informed of your bowel movements. Thank you, ma'am.:lol:
I hope you find that deal on the gun you want soon. I am connected with several gun pages on book of faces that are here in the northwest area of Florida. There are always good deals being posted on them. That may be an option to look at to broaden your field of search if you haven't already.

Eole, Beautiful snow trail pics between the mice and with the dog leading the way. 

Just seeing those pics has me smiling about not being at the old house anymore. The storm has reached us here about 20 minutes ago on it's front edge. We are only suppose to get upwards of 20mph winds, but will rain now til lunch. I suspect a lot of the yard will be rained out by 7:30 am. If I am sent home as as well I will not be too upset. Need to go around and pay a couple of bills and pick up the horses their vacc shots from TSC. I decided to go ahead and do that myself to save a few bucks since they are about $35 there and vet will charge about $50 a horse. She is scheduled to come out the 8th of next month for the coggins and floating. Same day Keely comes for their 6 week trimming behind what I do weekly.


I am on the Evangelism and Outreach committee at church and we have been working hard on our upcoming Easter Egg Hunt at a middle school close to our church. We are looking to have/need about 7000 eggs to cover 400-500 kids we are expecting to show up. We put it to the congregation as to how many we are hoping each person would bring to help cover that amount. SW and I were sitting at the table last night talking about different things and it came up about us buying a bulk order to kick start the stock piling. We found what we were looking for and ordered 2592 plastic Easter eggs and they should arrive in the next week. I found a coupon for the site and added it in for a surprisingly good deal. I think it came out to $0.19 an egg after coupon and free shipping.


Hope all stay dry and safe through this storm and good morning to all of you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I feel so bad seeing all that mud that some of you are having to deal with. Wish I could send you some of our "dryness". We have had hardly any rain this year-hope our water costs don't shoot out of sight later this year. I did our taxes yesterday-both Federal & AZ-we will get a small refund from each. Enough to pay for getting another one done for CA-required by DH's pension, as all his earning were in CA. Pain in the hiney! And next year there will be another deduction, because I'll be "officially" old-haha.

Having been feeling really tired lately, & laid down yesterday & I had about a 3-hour nap, and still slept my "normal" nighttime hours. Tomorrow I will be on my feet most of the day,so I'm definitely going to take it easy today. Have some meat to cook-hopefully there will be enough for the next 3 dinners, so those will be re-heat nights-yayy! I have just enough from last night's dinner for my lunch today, but I'll add some "heat" to it, as I like it a bit spicier.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

Her are pics of the boys from yesterday evening.
















Then a pup a friend was hoping I would take. I am not ready for that seeing as we still have 4 other dogs in the house.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> That looks like what I had to deal with at the old house. I feel for you. I just got the 4 foot chest freezer up in the horse shed so I will start buying feed in bulk so I only have to go once a month or so. Also dragged the broken ride on mower up into the shop so I can start tearing that motor down to see what let go internally. I also go to sign papers on credit builder and secured credit card with my credit union tomorrow to try and boost my score up within the next 6 months for a better rate when we apply for the loan on the house. Talked to the seller and he is getting in a bad way with his business right now and may be going under if things don't turn around quickly.


 
Hey Rick have you thought about buying the house now, even though it may be at a slightly higher interest rate. When I read he is in trouble with his business, that could reflect on his attitude to selling the house. In that I mean he may decide now is better for him than later.

You have made improvements which has increased its value and appeal. Under financial pressure he may be able to sell it out from under you at an increased price if you have not got it legally tied up.

It always turns on my alarm bells when the seller is in financial strife as they make decisions without warning based on their needs at a given moment, and getting as much as he can for the house eases the burden for him at the other end. 

For what its worth a slightly higher interest rate now may be better than none at all later if he finds a buyer offering a higher price to which you may have to bid against to secure the home. 


Photos of water and mud. Ship it to my place we are dryer this year than last. Even the weeds have stopped growing. A light shower last night and now the sun is out again. Not enough rain to do any good what so ever.
So for those in the know its time for the rain dance in native costume.
I'm not sure what the Maori native costume was for a rain dance I think its was a grass skirt to the knees. Nothing else, oh, that is not good, considering the Maori haka (dance) involves jumping around and the grass skirt will flap up and down.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> I feel so bad seeing all that mud that some of you are having to deal with. Wish I could send you some of our "dryness". We have had hardly any rain this year-hope our water costs don't shoot out of sight later this year. I did our taxes yesterday-both Federal & AZ-we will get a small refund from each. Enough to pay for getting another one done for CA-required by DH's pension, as all his earning were in CA. Pain in the hiney! And next year there will be another deduction, because I'll be "officially" old-haha.
> 
> What age is officially old in your neck of the woods.
> Have to be 65 in New Zealand but old age is a state of mind. I'ts just a number.


----------



## Roadyy

We already talked about that and he knows I am working hard to get my score back up to an acceptable level. Right now I am am bordering no approval and if I go after loan apps right now it will hurt my score more than I can afford. I am paying enough on the lease to cover his expenses on this property plus the improvements. So there is no money out of pocket for this property. He is looking at having to auction off his heavy equipment from his business, spare vehicles(already sold his 65 mustang) and sell his deceased mother's house he lives in across from me and just keep his truck. Part of me believes this is part smoke to get me pushing on into getting it out of his name and don't really blame him, but he knew from the beginning I needed to get the score up and was the reason we worked on the 1 year lease/purchase. I have a couple more tricks coming in the next couple of months to help get the score up even more so he is working with his friend the realtor on seeking any means available for us as soon as possible. The good news is we will be going into the house with about $80,000 in equity right off the bat. Value would be around $220,000 in present condition and purchase price is $145,000. Property appraiser site has it at $249,500, but hasn't been assessed in several years. Even with the improvements so far, it would still be a strong $220K if renewed.


----------



## Celeste

I don't see how it could hurt you to try to get pre-approved for a loan now. If they turn you down, then you can try again later. It would seem that it would be a good deal for the lender since the house is worth more than you are going to pay.


----------



## farmpony84

I had a really poopie day... Month actually....

I had a low tire and had to pay $160 for a new one. I turned 41. My dog died - he was very old but he was the happiest guy in the world, so kind and loving. Shirley Temple died, she was my favorite, I have a book about her and some dishes with her face on them and a bunch of dolls. She was such a neat lady. We have had tons and tons of nasty weather. I took a 20k pay cut because of position realignments on my contract... same job, less pay, more work... My fire alarms went bad... I think there is more but I'm forgetting it...

My mom feeds the horses in the evenings for me because I don't have lights in my barn (she lives next door) so I don't normally have to go down to the barn at night, but tonight I decided to pull blankets off. I got horsey kisses and hugs, dirt under my finger nails and grit in my hair. I feel so much better. What wonderful things just a few minutes with a pretty pony can do for a person...


----------



## gahorsechick

TGIF! Horseshow with my oldest daughter tomorrow and then nothing! Hopefully I will get to actually ride one of these horses I spend so much money and time on. 

It is suppose to stay pretty for the weekend so to heck with cleaning the house- the dirt will wait for me. 

Gave tests to the sixth graders today. I am always amazed when after I tell them all week what to study and pretty much exactly what they need to know and then they show up surprised at the fact that they have to take a test. Bless their hearts. Girl drama was down today but I think the boys are all going to form a drum core-they were all tapping, thumping and beating out various rhythms all during the tests. Of course this drove the girls "cray cray". I gave them all gum which is a big no no to calm them down. Yep- I am a rule breaker- livin on the edge in 6th grade! 

You all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Stan

Hey its Saturday, and I've put out the washing. Loads of it, Vacumed the house as instructed, and washed and dried the dishes. No dish washer, well we do have one, but its showing its age. So when she is off colour I step in and help:lol:

SWMBO is in Auckland again this weekend looking after her mother and I'm batching so I have just brought myself a flash light that fits on ones head. It leaves the hands free for night hunting. I'm not having much luck hunting pigs through the day so I thought I'd go out at night and have a go.

Bugs is eating what is left of our grass in front of the shed, then I'm considering letting him out on the lawn and of course he will most likely make a dash for the vege patch, SWMBO is not at home and a horse needs a his greens:lol::lol::twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Just finished feeding the horses and getting those scratches in. Now waiting on my ride for work who normally gets here about 5 after 6, so I'm surfing the webs.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Georgia, that is exactly why I wanted OUT of sixth grade. The girl drama!!! I had enough of it in HS to last me a life time!:shock: Ugh! It seemed to always rear it's ugly head this time of year. I had one girl who was such a drama queen, so I made her a complaint can. She would get witchy with me, so I would hand her the can and out the door she went.....ick....

Speaking of kiddos...I have to say this time of year is the best for 3rd graders. They have grown up a lot, not as needy as when they come in. This bunch especially has quite a sense of humor, and I find myself laughing with them a LOT!:lol: I am sure I can't tell it as cute as it took place, but I had a group with me helping me write a paragraph. Those who contributed I said, help me remember who added to this fabulous paragraph (they would get a small candy treat...and yes I still give candy)....one boy through in a nice transition word...and as I am writing it...he quips...that was me by the way.......make sure you know that!:wink: The way he through that little comment in there made us all howl!:rofl:

I haven't had so much fun with a bunch of kiddos since I had the kids who are now in 9th grade. There are just some groups click with. And....these kids came with a HUGE WARNING attached to them.:shock: What...good kids inside? Handle with care and love? 

Koolio, you have a busy, busy time ahead of you! Maybe consider taking a day to prepare....I know it's SO much work planning for a sub, but I know I've taken a day here and there to plan for my outside classes, and it really helps with the stress levels.

Also, we get two personal days a year, if you don't use them, they turn to sick days, which you can bank. I rarely use both personal days, as you said, it's a lot of work being gone....but if I find something good like the EQ AF that I want to go to....I'm going. Nobody ever regrets working too much...and I DO work to much! But how else can you be a good teacher? Oh, the sick days continue to roll over, and when you retire, you get paid for 200 of them.

The sun is out, and the temps are around 38*....so I'm riding this morning. HOping the back roads aren't a sheet of ice with all the thawing and refreezing.

Can't dawdle...slept in a bit today, and we have a wedding at 2:00, hay coming at 4:00...and back to the reception at 7:00! Zoiwks! Better get a move on!:wink:

Have a great day everyone....and get into those saddles!!! :wave:


----------



## Kelli

Out of curiosity, how many teachers are there on here? I teach elementary PE.


----------



## Roadyy

Define teachers.lol. We homeschool our daughter who is 13 and also homeschooled her 2 older sisters who graduated and moved on. Just saying. I figure you mean public school teachers, but thought I would stir the pot a bit. haha


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, have fun on the ride this morning and hope the wedding goes off with a hitch. Enjoy the reception and if anything funny happens then be sure to share. That story with the boy and making sure you knew it was him is funny. You told it well.


----------



## Kelli

Roadyy, you won't hear me complaining. Although I teach at a rather large public school, I have tons of friends that homeschool(and they do an awesome job). Before I was a teacher, I was a tennis pro and we taught a twice monthly tennis camp to the homeschool coop here in town. Well over 40 kids and I enjoyed every minute of it! I sometimes wonder about doing it myself, or putting my kids in private school, but as it stands right now, I teach at their school and really love their teachers. So I feel like I am pretty lucky.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Kelli! This year I teach grade 7, 8, and 9 Science and a night class of grade 12 Biolog in a fairly large public school system. Hopefully next year I will go back to teaching senior high Biology and Chemistry as I much prefer the older kids and am much better at teaching the more advanced courses. 

We are looking forward to getting to know you better and waiting patiently for some great horse stories. . I saw your Frisian x on the Half Draft thread. What a beautiful horse!!! I love those half drafts! I have a Clyde x Appy.

The farrier is coming this morning, meeting at the stable first to do the two there and then following us home to do the two here. Winter is back with cold and snow! I'm grateful to have a barn to work in! After the farrier, DD and I both go for pedicures as a special treat. If the horses have nice feet, why shouldn't we? LOL! Maybe we will get a ride in later this evening.


----------



## Kelli

Thanks Koolio, I won't lie though, I've been a member for a while. My activity is pretty sporadic. It is fun to read the stories and share some too!


----------



## Celeste

I teach college. My average student is 40 + years old. I suspect that those of you that teach K-12 work a lot harder than I do.


----------



## Kelli

Celeste, I bet that is fun! Years ago I taught at a college in Kansas...intro to the internet and word 1. My classes consisted of senior citizens and some football players. They had a blast. Especially when I made them partner up and make recipe books as their final projects. Even caught some of the seniors showing up to the games to watch their "classmates"!


----------



## Celeste

It is fun! I have seniors, a few kids right out of high-school, and a lot of students that are just coming back to school to try to upgrade their life. Most of my students are surprisingly motivated.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Kelli, off the top of my head I think there are 6 educators on here...all different disciplines.. Are you joining us on the 40 thread?


----------



## Kelli

Oh yeah! I just turned 40 in October. I'm pretty pumped about my 40's actually. Life finally seems to be slowing down and things are falling into place


----------



## corgi

Kelli, count me as another. Taught middle school for 15 years before i went to the "dark side" of Central Office Administration. 
I am the Gifted Education Coordinator now and also got assigned the duties of Curriculum Supervisor for Social Studies k-12 and Foreign Language.
Welcome to the over 40's thread. We have a lot of fun here!


----------



## corgi

Had a great ride today. Will post more about that later but wanted to share this picture of Isabella that was taken the very first time I saw her on January 15, 2012. Now everyone will see how excited I am about her weight gain and muscle building.

Jan. 15, 2012


----------



## corgi

And this was taken this week:

February 20, 2014


----------



## corgi

Ok, so i go out to the far, today with the goal to at least ride in the pea gravel round pen. I know she needs to get moving in order to to get those joint lubricated and moving more freely.

As I am driving out there, one of the boarders texts me and asks if I am going to ride. She has a very calm 3 year old green broke pony that she is trying to put miles on.

I told her that I thought the trails were too treacherous and didn't know how either of our horses would do. Isabella likes to follow, not lead and was not sure how a green broke 3 year old would do as leader.

We mounted up and walked around the muddy grounds of the farm and then realized that the long driveway had most of its gravel washed away and figured our shoeless horses could handle the packed dirt.

Isabella threw a couple mini tantrums about walking away from the farm but after a few minor corrections, she settled right down and insisted on being the leader of the ride. :shock:

She got in front of the young horse and put her ears forward and settled down nicely.

Have no idea if her maternal instinct kicked in or she didn't want to be shown up by a youngster but she was wonderful!!!

Here are a couple of pictures. Yes, I know i am lopsided in this first pic. I need to work on that! It was a good day! :lol: yay!


----------



## corgi

Here is another one.


----------



## Stan

Kelli said:


> Roadyy, you won't hear me complaining. Although I teach at a rather large public school, I have tons of friends that homeschool(and they do an awesome job). Before I was a teacher, I was a tennis pro and we taught a twice monthly tennis camp to the homeschool coop here in town. Well over 40 kids and I enjoyed every minute of it! I sometimes wonder about doing it myself, or putting my kids in private school, but as it stands right now, I teach at their school and really love their teachers. So I feel like I am pretty lucky.


 
Hi Kelli. No I'm not a teacher. I'm a Probation Officer and get to deal with the ones that fall through the cracks (so to speak) and there is a large number where I come from.


----------



## Kelli

Stan, I bet your job is so hard. I could never do it. My heart breaks just seeing the hundreds of kids in our school go to the counselor's office for the "back pack" club. We provide them with enough food to get them through the weekend. I get so worried for them over extended breaks and snow days. I love my job though. It's so challenging and rewarding and I just teach PE. I can't imagine being a classroom teacher with the way things are today in education.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gahorsechick

Kelli said:


> Out of curiosity, how many teachers are there on here? I teach elementary PE.


I've been teaching for 20 years. Started in kindergarten went to fourth then 3rd, back to fourth and now sixth. Sixth is a lot like kinder- just taller :lol: but I love 'em. :hug:


----------



## tjtalon

Popped in to catch up....love reading about all the teachers & educators; have said it before & will say it again, I stand in awe of all of you. How you do what you is amazing.

Ladona...speaking of amazing! The difference in Isabella is wonderful. You must be so proud of her & of yourself.

I'm just on my "friday" night. Storm moving in. Not much accumulation expected, but it's enough that my weekly call to my mother kept being interrupted w/echoes & drops. We finally gave up, said out "love you's" & hung up.

Scheduled 12noon-8p today, but got up early to get out to a range/dealer shop in Castle Rock, which is about an hour's drive. My co-worker Eddie yesterday evening found the duty revolver I want @ this place: one left, used but not abused, great shape, great price & 10% off of that because they were having an event today. Worth the drive, & made it to work half an hour before clock-in time (for which Eddie was grateful, as it was busy). 

Whew. Now my training supv won't be mad at me anymore, since I have my duty requirement that I actually can use & be comfortable with. So...couldn't avoid range qualify this Monday. Janice said it was a good day for it anyway, since she has to leave for an appt. So, all good.

Will have 2 days off then, & time to practice w/the famous "Bob". 

(For those who are interested: got a Smith&Wesson [my favorite] revolver, model 60, 357 mag/.38, 3# barrel, stainless steel, J frame. Fits my little hand. Will never see 357, only good for resale [if I ever do that]; way too much kick in a J frame & don't require that power anyway. This is for range qualify for job requirement, am not going after RoboCop or Stan's pick-up truck).


----------



## tjtalon

Before I go away..

Stan, did Bugs gets his greens? Hope so (w/out visible damage)...


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Before I go away..
> 
> Stan, did Bugs gets his greens? Hope so (w/out visible damage)...


 
Yes and I walked around behind him with a bucket. No evidence of wrong doing.

Is this the face of a vege thief


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, he looks quilty as charged! Hahahah

Kelli, like mentioned earlier, I currently teach third. Over the last 17 years I've taught everything from 1-6. I've been bounced around a lot, mostly of my own doing...I get bored, but hoping to stay put for a while. I would like to get 'good' at teaching 3rd.

Had a Saturday Morning Meeting yesterday with a guy named Jay. What a handsome and polite fellow he was!  Very gentle and responsive to my every command. The wind would gust now and again, so I wasn't sure how he would react....still feel like he's so new to me. But he did great. I worked on stopping and standing still for a few minutes, as he isn't the most patient guy....he's wants to 'do his job'. I did find that he didn't care to stand still for long with the gusting winds, which is understandable to a horse...you can't hear well. He didn't prance or anything, just wanted to walk on.

We rode for about an hour and a half, it's one of my favorite loops, a nice steep hill down and up. Last year I could feel him yhaving to exert effort to get up that hill...yesterday, he didn't seem to break a sweat! So...maybe the cosequin really does work! Cause, he certainly isn't in shape.:wink:

Went to the wedding, quickly changed and got a load of hay. They brought their 4 yo granddaughter. OMG do I love 4 year olds!!! (I almost opened my own preschool way back when)...She loves horses, so I gave her 'pony rides' on both horses. She wanted to ride the 'girl' horse, and then the 'boy' horse, and then the 'girl' horse again....:lol::lol::lol: No fear! Loved it! She was the cutest thing ever.

She also wanted to help feed, and here is the really cool part! When I walk into Jay's stall with his pan, he puts his ears back, nickers and shakes his head. (of course I won't lay it down until he stops and puts his ears up.) When this little girl walked into his stall, he never made a sound, ears were up, and his head instantly dropped to the floor. I almost FELL to the floor! He was a different horse! They know....horses know!

Nothing earth shattering about the reception...some of DH's coworkers wanted to yank his chain, so when the couples dance came on, and he wasn't there, one of the guys and I (he's like a foot shorter than I:lol went out for a couples dance. It was funny.

Hoping to get a ride in today as well. Looks like the last decent day for a while....back to the single digits next week. :-x

BUT.....as I sit here and type, I hear the birds chirping outside....Spring is near they say....Spring is near!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A pic from yesterday's ride...sun and blue skies. 45*


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another pic from yesterday....check out his mane in the wind, hahaha


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well I had a first in my horse owning life yesterday-went to my favorite little feed store, & they had no hay for sale! He said that happens almost every year for them, but there is plenty available in town, so went around the corner & over to another shop I've used in the past-bought 4 bales, as she said it was the last of the "mixed" & she probably wouldn't get anymore until June. In all my decades of horse-ownership this has been unheard of for me. So next year, I will know to stock up before Spring. Will need to work in a hay-storage area!

I have not felt good for awhile now-, but after a lot of sleep again yesterday & through the night-I'm finally feeling better. Have pretty much lost my appetite, which is unusual, but I'll be happy to get a good start on some weight loss. Whatever works for that!

I was a substitute teacher for awhile, I would have liked to have gone back to school & gotten the 4-year degree, as that was all that was lacking, but my sister, told my husband to discourage that & w/out his support I couldn't do it.

Looks like we will have a nice sunny day again-Spring is now less than a month away. And our friends will be coming for a W/E visit then-we are so excited. I am going to Prescott tomorrow, to buy a small appliance & go to Costco & maybe Trader Joe's as I haven't been to one of those in maybe 3 years or more! 

This small town really has very limited shopping! But I am getting used to it & the internet can get almost anything, but I like seeing/touching what I'm buying in a lot of instances-so it is an adjustment.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Marvel

Happens quite a bit in this part of the country. After the bales are gone then the stores quickly run out of alfalfa cubes and pellets. And everyone is on their knees praying for an early hay crop!!! LOL :lol: :think:


----------



## Stan

Hey Nickers get that husband of yours into dancing, its a great easy heart work out and improves the fitness and that in turn improves over all performance.
I learnt to dance when in my late teens Foxtrot, quickstep, waltz, all that close body contact stuff. I may have been a ugly youth (nothing changed) but being able to dance made my life a ball.:shock: And, tell him its the only time in a mans life when he is right and he can tell the women in his arms what to do, and remember, if he stands on your toes, its because you are not following his lead. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are the funniest man alive!

I have been noticing that my 27 year old appaloosa is losing weight. My 11 year old Arab has been gaining weight. Well I finally put two and two together and figured out that somebody is getting crowded out at the dinner table. It is a pain to have to totally separate them to feed them, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nascar is on hold for tornado watch-so DH headed outside, & I can turn of the TV-Yayy! When he is in the house-there is no "peace & quiet"! The TV goes on as soon as he gets up, it's on whenever he is in the house, and it doesn't go off until he goes to bed. I really don't know how anybody becomes such an addict to the b**b tube.


----------



## Kelli

I am loving this thread! Unfortunately, I don't think I have the time to read back over the 1500 pages...lol. I got to visit Nova both yesterday and today. The weather has been perfect! Yesterday, I went to visit her and her eye was really watery and half closed. It was so windy I think dust blew in it. The barn owner, management and everyone that works there are so great. They kept an eye on it (even though it was nothing). Her eye was all cleared up and good as new on our visit today. Nova originally went to that barn for 30 days of training, but is staying for more training and we will stay there until she is either sold or my trainer and I decide she's the right horse for me.

I took my 70 year old mom out to visit her today. It was right at feeding time, so Nova had no interest in anything but the bottom of her feed bucket...lol. Here is a pic of the chow hound. She's a friesian/spotted draft cross.....I absolutely adore her and she is very friendly, I just hope we end up working well together....I'm a beginner with experience...best way to classify it.


----------



## Kelli

All of my pics are turning out sideways and upside down. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Kelli:
How old is your Nova?
Don't try read read back just start from here, way too many posts to read

Hello All:
No basement pics lately, started grouting late last night, I am wiped out.
Very soon I need to move my wood stove to complete the tile.
I dread this, weight is about 800 lbs.
I bought some casters at Home Depot, hope it can slide around a little easier.
Piazzetta stove with a lot of ceramic weight to it.
I will have to tear it down some to make it more manageable.


----------



## Kelli

Maryland Rider, she'll be 10 this spring. A Christmas "gift" from my husband and his best friend. Sounds like you have quite the project going on.


----------



## corgi

Kelli, if you post pics from an ipad, they sometimes come out sideways for some reason. Happens to me all the time. The good news is that they do not always end up sidways when others look at them. Strange.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Beautiful horse Kelli. A bit confused on the horse thing tho...you mentioned if she is sold...but a gift from DH. Can you explain?

CCG, my moms DH is the same way...all he does is sit in front of the TV. He loves to 'monitor' the weather.....

Had a fabulous ride today!!!. I have been reading Clinton Anderson's Lessons Well Learned. It's really good, and conforms what I have always done and believe to be true. Gave me ideas of things to do today.

I did some ground work prior to my trek. Funny how a little bit of ground work makes the horse super responsive. Went for a long ride, but also practiced thing along the way. He finally is moving his hind quarters when I apply leg pressure.. We did a quite a bit of collected trot too. He was a joy to ride.

Tonight Rainn was acting really weird. After she ate, she kept coming back out of her stall...not interested in her hay, and kept standing in front of the man gate...where they always try to sneak out. It was open, but she just stood there looking in.....so I decided maybe she wanted to be used today too. She hates being left out. So I took her and the dog for a little walk. (Put some steps on my pedometer!) :lol: she seemed satisfied with that. Maybe if the weather cooperates, I'll bute her up next weekend and ride her!

Here's a pic from today's ride. It was a glorious day...birds chirping, no wind, and partly sunny. I actually took my gloves off for a bit!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the pic from today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't know how well you can see the buggies...but our neighbor (and my farrier) had church at their house today. There had to be at least 20 buggies there. Cool I think.


----------



## Kelli

She was owned by my husbands best friend. He had quarter horses and 1 dressage horse, quite by accident. He didn't want her and thought if he gave her to me I could either use her as my horse or sell her and buy a good OLD been there done that horse for myself and my boys. It's a win-win really. Problem is, I'm getting too attached!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Kelli said:


> All of my pics are turning out sideways and upside down. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


Don't worry about it to much Kelli For those with a laptop they just turn the screen around but for those of us that have some issue with the eyes and display it on the 50 inch wide screen that is a little hard to turn on its side, but again not to worry after a while of trying I managed to manoeuver my walker and toppled over onto the correct side and can view the photo but please don't change it because it will take considerable effort for those older than me to get upright again. Ask TJ no offence meant:lol::lol::lol::lol: 

You may have taken that photo with the camera on its side. I have done that one.:shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Did not mean to infer that DH Only watches TV all day-when a neighbor needs something mechanical fixed we gets lots of drop-ins, or calls for help-yesterday he fixed the brakes on a neighbor's ATV, so he was busy w/that for a couple of hours-worked out well w/the weather delay for NASCAR. When I needed a roof for the 3rd pen-we got the materials, & it was made & up in less than a day.

Now we are looking at chicken coops, but I want to build it from scratch, as we really have to make it predator proof & the ones available are too costly for the flimsy way they are made & much too small. I'd like at least 4 hens & I'd really like a rooster, as I just love little "fluffy-butt" chicks. We already have some sturdy hardware cloth and chicken wire for the top, so we just have to decide where we want it and figure out a nice design. He can build just about anything, but is very particular about how the finished item looks. I have mentioned the Cat-Mahal (2-story) that he built on our front porch? Carpeted, etc?

I have a road trip today-driving over to Prescott Valley to buy a small appliance, go to Costco, maybe Trader Joe's, etc.


----------



## tjtalon

Haven't been on for a day or so, which is long enough to get slightly behind here...

Welcome, Kelli! Your horse sounds lovely. I just tilt my head to see sideways pictures...very carefully.

Am trying to think of something witty to say to stand for the "old" dig, but just looked at your pics & my neck is still too bent to get a good bite on Stan's...whatever he has on the barbecue at the moment. In my defense, I don't need a walker yet, at least not until I take a ride on his Bugs. Kelli, Stan is younger than me, although I admit, he's prettier.


----------



## Hunter65

Hi all, been a while since I have been here. Been super busy. Welcome Kelli, beautiful horse you have there.

I see for some of you, your snow is disappearing. I would like to thank you very much for sending it our way lol. We haven't had any snow this year and it snowed all weekend. Needless to say it was only a quick trip to the barn to check on Scotty. I finally got my new Aussie saddle, same as my old one but way nicer. The leather is beautiful. It is super comfy too.So now I have two brand new saddles and can't ride . Rob is still trying to grasp WHY I need TWO saddles. lol

I hope everyone is doing well. I do talk to CW on the book of faces once in a while. I think she is doing ok. Will have to get her to come to the barn when the snow melts (should be gone by the weekend). I think she could use a horsey day. I wish she could ride Scotty would love to see her up on a horse.

Here is Scotty in my new Saddle.








And this is for my American friends - if you watched any of the Olympics hockey (just kidding)


----------



## Kelli

Oh, tjtalin it wasn't meant as a dig. I just really need to find myself a good senior horse with a good head on its shoulders. I emphasized the old because I keep finding
Myself with youngsters! I'm so sorry if I offended you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I think she was referring to Stan calling her old that she was needing a response for. Albeit calling a guy pretty is a fair shot back at him. Like putting him in a dress and dallying up his ha...ohh can't do that uhmmm,, maybe gluing pigtails to him or something. lol

Great pics, even if causing a crick in the neck from some,lol. 


Got off work at 3 on Saturday then worked out in the pasture with daughter mucking til co-worker brought his wife, daughter and son over to meet the horses. Took his wife and kids(9-10 years old) for little trek around the paddock before calling it short so we could get to our other obligations else where. Rained all day yesterday and we had our annual elections luncheon after church. Barely had any time with the boys during the late afternoon. Wife had to go to the ER due to having a knot under the skin on her left index finger. Turned out to be a cyst on the nerve so she has to make an appointment with a finger specialist to see about getting it removed. I told her she got it from always pointing that thing at me with a growled face. Teach her to try and correct me. haha

Should get started on building the wall in MIL's room to make a hallway from the laundry room to the carport tomorrow. The way it is set up now, when you open the laundry room door at her room we have to go through her room to get to the carport. I will install a door to her room in that wall as well. Her room is between the "Dining Room" which was converted to the "computer room" and the carport. There is a sliding door to go directly from her room into the class room with vertical blinds, but she has her headboard against it to block it off. I'm debating on insulating and paneling over it while she is still here to create more noise dampening and privacy. I will be insulating the wall I put up to help with sound. Was talking to one of the carpenters here at work about helping me with a material list to do it right. He said he would be glad to help install it and finish out the drywall too. He doesn't think it will take more than 5-6 hrs to complete. I may take him up on that offer. would be nice to have an experienced helping hand for a change. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Oh no Kelli! I was digging @ STAN for digging at me, which we do once in awhile & all in fun! You're just fine!

As for older horses; I definitely need older lesson horses w/"good heads on their shoulders", since I'm "beginning again", and....I AM older, which apparently IS a state-of-mind, lol.

Like your new saddle, Hunter! I may have mentioned in my last HorseMonday post, that the saddle Janice put on Tommy for me is a trail saddle made for going up & down hills, so it has a high cantle, which I really liked. Will try to remember to get a pic of it next time, & maybe can get Janice to take a pic of me on Tommy.

Will just be muck-day next Monday. Today (in fact, have to leave in just a bit) is range-qualify #1 for my new duty weapon (will have another sooner or later). Janice had an early a.m. appt anyway, & I don't feel really comfortable yet being out in the pens when she's not around.

Later, everyone!


----------



## Kelli

Oh, I got ya and that Aussie saddle is AWESOME. I was considering trying one. Thought I might enjoy the ride, but wasn't sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I see several brands of those for sale on CL for pretty cheap prices. Like less than $500 each.

Hunter that one looks real good on Scotty. Hope you get some good rides in and look forward to seeing you around more.


----------



## Hunter65

Kelli said:


> Oh, I got ya and that Aussie saddle is AWESOME. I was considering trying one. Thought I might enjoy the ride, but wasn't sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Its so comfy. My old one didn't fit so I traded in for the same one with a wider gullet. While waiting for new one I also tried a western one - which I also bought lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like caramel poured over fudge.


Nice


----------



## Northernstar

Hunter65 said:


> Hi all, been a while since I have been here. Been super busy. Welcome Kelli, beautiful horse you have there.
> 
> I see for some of you, your snow is disappearing. I would like to thank you very much for sending it our way lol. We haven't had any snow this  year and it snowed all weekend. Needless to say it was only a quick trip to the barn to check on Scotty. I finally got my new Aussie saddle, same as my old one but way nicer. The leather is beautiful. It is super comfy too.So now I have two brand new saddles and can't ride . Rob is still trying to grasp WHY I need TWO saddles. lol
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I do talk to CW on the book of faces once in a while. I think she is doing ok. Will have to get her to come to the barn when the snow melts (should be gone by the weekend). I think she could use a horsey day. I wish she could ride Scotty would love to see her up on a horse.
> 
> Here is Scotty in my new Saddle.
> View attachment 378778
> 
> 
> And this is for my American friends - if you watched any of the Olympics hockey (just kidding)
> View attachment 378786


 Oh, HaHa to "_Disappearing_ snow?" and ^^_this_ outrage! ^^


----------



## Northernstar

Kelli said:


> Oh yeah! I just turned 40 in October. I'm pretty pumped about my 40's actually. Life finally seems to be slowing down and things are falling into place


Welcome to the forum, Kelli, and to the wonderful and vibrant 40's! I always say when asked, "I'm in my 40's going into the 30's!" The old adage, "You're as old as you feel" is a good one. We horse people really have it made as well - win/win to a healthy, active life! Your horse is beautiful, btw


----------



## NickerMaker71

I agree with the 40 thing...I'm glad I'm in this stage of my life,:wink:

CCG, hope I didn't offend with the DH comment...didn't mean to insinuate he was lazy....but I WILL say my moms DH IS! :lol::wink: so would she!!! LOL

Speaking of 'older'...there is a girl at work that is also into horses. We've gone ridding a couple,times together, and I like to beat her ear about them.....I feel as if I bore her with my talk...sigh....I can't understand why she doesn't enjoy the convo as much as I do!?!?!:?

Sometimes when we talk, I get a funny feeling about her...and I think I finally figured it out today....I knew she took some girls she instructs to a show this weekend. so I inquired how they did. She said one placed 3rd....and like always I had to prod for an answer...what in? Horsemanship....hmmm I'm kinda thinking it's something like showmanship, but ask for clarification.....her demeanor says...you won't really understand, but says, it's where they judge the rider. Oh, I say, equitation.... Well it's like English equitation where they judge the rider, she says, but it's called horsemanship. Humph, I have to make a comment, so I say, Oh, well..in the 'olden' days, they called that western equitation. (At this time I am getting a bit miffed bc I get it now....she thinks I am ignorant! So, I have to be honest, I got a bit snooty, and made a comment that was my class, and I went to states in it!

I sound like such a little girl....but It bothers me to think she thinks I don't know anything. Yes, I've been out of the circuit for a while....but I was riding and competing before she was even BORN!!!! I DO know a thing or two...not all, but dang it...I was GOOD. And I guess that is what irks me the most...she doesn't take me seriously....and I WAS good in my day! DH works with younger people too....we both have found many youngin's don't give us a chance!:? Ugh.

Anyone else get this? Sorry for the rant...it's just something that eats at me from time to time....as this isn't the first time she's made me feel less than adequate in the horse world.....and now I think I have at least this bit figured out.....but she's an enigma....

Hunter, love the looks of the saddle and Scotty is just so pretty!!!!

Back to freezing temps again. Single digits starting tomorrow night....BOO:-(


----------



## farmpony84

Pig Pig got attacked by a giant tree!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Place

*another teacher here*

Actually, I used to teach, now I am a counselor and quasi administrator. I'm also the testing coordinator. Right now we are in that special hell known as State Testing Time. My stomach is in a stress knot evan as I type this!

I started PT today for my knee. I won't have much to do, I have almost all my range of motion already. I'll be ready to ride in a month. Speaking of riding, my Rosie girl got shipped to a different barn. That leaves me without a ride for now. Hopefully when I am ready to ride, we will find another horse for me. I've been keeping my eye on the retired Standardbreds. They are supposed to be pretty level headed and good for trail horses. I still really want a QH. Call me prejudice, but I just love a QH!

It's all ice here and we are heading into another week of cold cold weather. No one rides outside here, too icey. This winter needs to end. Bleh...


----------



## Koolio

Long day today. I taught all day, had lunch supervision, PST interviews until 7:30 and then taught night class till 9 pm. I'm pooped! Lather rinse and repeat on Wednesday but hope to get a ride on tomorrow night. 

I guess the good news is that I'm not missing out on any great weather. We are seeing lows near -40 this week. It's almost March for Pete's sake! That polar vortex can just spin its way right back to the north pole!


----------



## Roadyy

I think I may have come off a little rude to one of the girls at work yesterday , but it worked out for the good as I had intended it to. One of the young ladies(early 20s)that works on the warehouse was walking the same direction I was and I had stopped and asked her if she used to ride horses a lot. She said yes and asked why I asked. I told her she had the build of a rider with the strong thighs and the way she carried herself. I noticed the uncertainty in her face and quickly responded that it was a compliment. I asked how often she rode and how long since her last ride. After a few minutes I was able to offer her to come exercise my boys a few days a week since I always seem to have other things going on with this house. Told her once the vet comes on the 8th of march then I would gladly take her on the trails across the way where there are 2500acres. She lit up as if I just gave her a horse. She is so excited about having the opportunity to ride again as its been 2 years since she has been able to ride. Shortly after high school. 

Stan, she would be the perfect candidate for Bugs. 


Its great seeing the activity from some of the new people to our little thread. I hope it continues.


I feel bad for those still trapped in the vortex as we are seeing steady temps in the upper 60s to upper 70s now. Spring breakers will start filling the beaches in another week which doesn't affect me since I stay away from that side of the bridge.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-no problem-I certainly did not take offense-he has good days & bad days. Right now the 10 yr old knee replacement is givng him problems. He was wearing a brace yesterday & helping a neighbor w/his ATV while I was off to Prescott. Then a pain pill for the evening-but he will have to tough it through until April when he gets his Disability Medicare, or we will be having financial problems again. I don't want to re-live that nightmare.

After finding Costco, I waited for the gal w/the ice machine-it was worth the wait-it is brand new-only used once & I got a great deal. Then I spent a couple of hours in Costco & then I was done-no energy left to even think about another store. Did find a nice bag of horse treats & also a 50# bag of wild bird feed for $13!

I'm thinking of taking all the (king-size) bedding to town to wash in the giant washers-just gets it all done quickly w/out using up our precious hauled water & propane. Should do that before the first of the month-the first week of every month is a traffic nightmare-as folks who don't usually go out have gotten their checks & are getting in their supplies. I'm still learning alternate routes to the most used street in town & how to avoid it, but the first dirt road that runs parallel is really rutted and not a good option.

Rick-So glad that young gal may get a chance to ride again.We have house projects around here, but we will get them done when the money allows-the next two that will be addressed are the steps in the back-yard that the pup chews on-they are quite wobbly, then I have to make some more screens for some windows-3 small ones & probably 3 larger ones as I used too heavy of a screen when I did the larger ones last year.

So plenty to keep us busy! Happy horse time to all.


----------



## Roadyy

FP, glad the bacon didn't get harmed. That looks like a special pig and needs to last a long time.


Ccg, most of my projects don't really cost much money, but the ones that do are not cheap. I have some screens around the pool area that will have to be replaced. Some have just pulled out from under the rubber seal and need redone where others have holes in the center and will need to be replaced.

I think this girl will work out great and especially with the days getting longer in just about two weeks. That will give me more time to ride before jumping on the other projects. I'll get with her today to see if she wants to come by one afternoon this week to meet the boys or come over Saturday to ride them around the paddock and get an initial feel for them. 


Time to act like I'm at work. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kelli

Farm Pony, that looks bad! Just high winds?


----------



## Kelli

A friend of mine posted a pic on FB of our competitive soccer team from 1984-85. It was hilarious, big hair and short shorts. We have decided on a reunion scrimmage complete with our coaches....this should be fun. I hope someone brings a doctor or a medic...lol. Here is a pic. I'm the one on the bottom left and I'm super thankful that my mom didn't allow me to use hairspray. Let's see if I can post a picture right side up!

Roaddy, sounds like you found a great deal with the girl coming to ride a few times a week!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Great pic Kelli!

I, With the rest of you teachers....many late nights lately, so I decided to come home early for me tonight. Decided nothing will ever be done,so I'm just going to have to leave to save my sanity. I've already tucked myself in bed with my netflix and book.

I have a confession to make......I have an addiction problem........to GIRL SCOUT COOKIES!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

I am not typically a person who eats the bag or box of anything....but this time of year....I can sit and eat an entire sleeve of Thin Mints like nobodies business.:hide:

Thank gosh they only come out once a year.......but.......I bought 6 boxes!!!!!:shock: Hahahaha


----------



## farmpony84

Look at the men in those shorts! ****!!!!!!


I think it must have been the wind... poor pig pig


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> I agree with the 40 thing...I'm glad I'm in this stage of my life,:wink:
> 
> CCG, hope I didn't offend with the DH comment...didn't mean to insinuate he was lazy....but I WILL say my moms DH IS! :lol::wink: so would she!!! LOL
> 
> Speaking of 'older'...there is a girl at work that is also into horses. We've gone ridding a couple,times together, and I like to beat her ear about them.....I feel as if I bore her with my talk...sigh....I can't understand why she doesn't enjoy the convo as much as I do!?!?!:?
> 
> Sometimes when we talk, I get a funny feeling about her...and I think I finally figured it out today....I knew she took some girls she instructs to a show this weekend. so I inquired how they did. She said one placed 3rd....and like always I had to prod for an answer...what in? Horsemanship....hmmm I'm kinda thinking it's something like showmanship, but ask for clarification.....her demeanor says...you won't really understand, but says, it's where they judge the rider. Oh, I say, equitation.... Well it's like English equitation where they judge the rider, she says, but it's called horsemanship. Humph, I have to make a comment, so I say, Oh, well..in the 'olden' days, they called that western equitation. (At this time I am getting a bit miffed bc I get it now....she thinks I am ignorant! So, I have to be honest, I got a bit snooty, and made a comment that was my class, and I went to states in it!
> 
> I sound like such a little girl....but It bothers me to think she thinks I don't know anything. Yes, I've been out of the circuit for a while....but I was riding and competing before she was even BORN!!!! I DO know a thing or two...not all, but dang it...I was GOOD. And I guess that is what irks me the most...she doesn't take me seriously....and I WAS good in my day! DH works with younger people too....we both have found many youngin's don't give us a chance!:? Ugh.
> 
> Anyone else get this? Sorry for the rant...it's just something that eats at me from time to time....as this isn't the first time she's made me feel less than adequate in the horse world.....and now I think I have at least this bit figured out.....but she's an enigma....
> 
> Hunter, love the looks of the saddle and Scotty is just so pretty!!!!
> 
> Back to freezing temps again. Single digits starting tomorrow night....BOO:-(


*"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent". -Eleanor Roosevelt*


----------



## farmpony84

Northernstar said:


> *"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent". -Eleanor Roosevelt*


she was a lot stronger than most of us.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Norther star...thanks for the kick In The pants this morning. I needed it. I come from a history of be made feel inferior...I've come a long way over the years, but when it comes to intelligence and knowledge, I still have issues....:-(. That's why I read so much. The more I am reading about horses and riding, the more I realize I know about 'natural horsemanship' something she's an 'she's an expert in' ( or claims to be...but no one is perfect) and I've done it unknowingly. That gives me confidence.

HP, I'm with ya on the test anxiety. Although I tucked myself in bed early, I was up for several hours mid morning sweating, literally, about it. We have a month yet to prep....but being the only person in the grade this year....very small district and small class, I'm feeling all the pressure. These kids came to me having lost ground....I have a LOT of catching up to do!!:shock:

It's nice to see others working long hours as well as me. Again being in a very small district, there aren't many of us. I watch people leave empty handed every night at 3:15. I'm still pounding it out at 5..... I think I'm doing something wrong....:-(. Sometimes I feel very alone....this is one of those times! :?

Ok positive note...it's hump day already!

My mom wants to got his weekend to pick out a puppy so her great pyranenese can teach it to guard the goats. Her DH doesn't want to go....I want to go...BUT not too....it's over three hours away, and I've been gone the last three weekends. I'm feeling torn, but this school anxiety is making me want to stay home....I told her maybe....

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I too have the obsession with the mints. Apparently my superintendent does as well. I have brought two boxes in to my shop over the last 4 days and have had one roll out of them. I caught him yesterday and he just smiled. Then proceeded to blame me for leaving them out where he could get them. My dw always puts snack cakes, nabs, cookies, fruit cups and or hello in my lunch. He knows this from all the visits to my shop and will often walk in just to scrounge through the pile I keep on the work table. I might eat one a day or every other day and add whatever she sends to the pile. I tell her this and she keeps putting more because she doesn't see them in there from the day before.
Don't be fretting over the tests. You are a great teacher and have worked hard to prepare these kids. Have faith in them to have learned what you taught.



I received my Garmin GPSmap60 in the mail yesterday and tinkered with it for a little while before moving on to other things. I think it is going to be a lot of fun mapping my rides this year and seeing how we progress with speed and time. The more conditioned the boys get the quicker they should make the trails.


----------



## tjtalon

Have to get going to work in a few minutes...

Nice pic, Kelli! Pic of poor pig pig...oh poor piggie..

Rick, that young lady sounds like a winner, & a win-win situation.

Hang in there Nicker. maybe the reason you're still pounding away at 5pm is that you're more dedicated than the others!

Happy Hump Day! Mine's almost here.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Pouring rain, dropping temps, forgot to give dw key to car back when I grabbed the umbrella out soI had to borrow boss' truck to run it to her and the threat of a rain out 15 minutes after I get back. Great hump day going so far. Will let you know if I stay at work in 20 minutes. lol


I wouldn't mind spending the day with dd, heck I might even see about going after the material to start building the wall and having her help me.


----------



## Roadyy

Still here and even better is the carpenters are here. They are adding a window to my spare room that I had them build a few months ago. I had it built with the intention of moving my work area into it since my space now floods anytime we have a severe rain like this morning. I have had up to 4" of water over my floor from the heavy rains. The new room is 6" off the floor and has a door to this room and to the outside. I routed my internet communication wires and phone lines over that room so I could just pull them back to it and drop them where ever I set up the laptop.

Hump day is looking good...


----------



## Roadyy

Here is where I work on the equipment at present time. It is messy as I am preparing to move.









Here is the new work space being finished in the add on room I had them build a while back. 









In this one you can see the stain at the area just below the door that shows how deep the water has gotten in here before.
















They should finish the cabinet doors after lunch then I can start relocating my work supplies into that area.


----------



## Kelli

Wow, I can't believe how high the water gets in your work room!


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, Rick, that high water mark is truly impressive..ick! Hope your new work-space digs work out very well for you!


----------



## gahorsechick

It's now chick days at TSC. I got out of chicken raising when something murdered them. I couldn't resist this weekend and got 10 pullets and 4 ducks. We only had one duck and he was lonely. I forgot how messy these little ******s are! I may regret this but having fresh eggs again will be nice. Once they get older and can go out in the chicken coop they will be less work. They are cute so that's a plus. 

The testing stress is setting in for us as well. Our admin has turned into more of a slave driver than normally. Her job is now being evaluated on test scores instead of just ours neither of which makes any sense but it is what it is... Trying to make it as painless for the kids and myself as possible but the push is on to cram as much info in their brains as possible before the testing ensues. 

Got to ride over the weekend- Yay! The house did not get clean but that is ok- the dirt is waiting patiently for me.  Benny did great out on the trail even though he hasn't been ridden in a couple of months. The weather was great too. Yay! Hopefully we will have a repeat this weekend. I'd post a pic of our ride but I can't figure out how to do that 

Ya'll have a great rest of the week- it's all downhill from here!


----------



## Kelli

WOW, what a crazy 24 hours it's been! Last night my 5th grader started the whole vomiting thing that lasted about 6 hours. He got really good at it too, puked everywhere but in the bathroom. He missed the 5 the grade writing test today, so he will have to make that up. I spent today caring for him and cleaning out closets. We have been trying to move off and on for a few years now, and we got serious about it this month!

We found a house that meets our needs, but is older than what we were looking for. It's in a neighborhood with a pool, tennis courts, athletic fields and a horse boarding facility. The house is about 30 years old, but completely updated..yay. We know we want to make an offer, but not sure what to do. Our neighbor really wants to rent to own our house, but I'm scared to carry 2 mortgages our realtor does have 2 people coming to look this weekend. It would be great if one of them made an offer, but I'm really torn. Our neighbor is so nice, and she's our school nurse too. If I could pick a family to move in, it would be them.....decisions, decisions. Hoping we make the right one!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, who sent this cold snap down here? I was really enjoying these 60s and 70s we been blessed with. It's ok, I forgive you as we will be back up in the 70s this weekend and mostly sunny so that makes up for it. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning and it continues throughout the day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I did! How do you like it? 

It's 14* here with -20 wind chills..................:-x Will it ever end?


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I did! How do you like it?
> 
> It's 14* here with -20 wind chills..................:-x Will it ever end?


Is there any way that you can bypass me and just go straight to Rick with that cold stuff next time?


----------



## corgi

Just popping in during lunch. Our schools were closed, yet again, due to snow yesterday but administrators had to report at 10 so I enjoyed a nice, quiet, productive day and wore jeans to protest having to be here. I am such a rebel.:lol:

Wanted to share this video i took on Tuesday. The horses you will see are all in, what we call, the old men field. 

Jerry is 36.
Scuffy is 28
Solo is 18 and then Sammy is the baby at 15.

Old Jerry was full of himself that day and has been for several days. Taking off galloping across the field. Trying to play with the younger, more dominent geldings in the field next to his.

I managed to capture a few seconds of the old guys playing, and the baby, Sammy, running to the safety of the gate area. :lol:

Wait to you see the beautifully choreographed bucks that Jerry and Solo do.

Solo is in the blue blanket. He is the one the rolls at Scuffy's feet at the end.
Scuffy is in the burnt orange blanket. He was even playing a little bit and he usually only plays with my hubby. (Hubby leases him and Scuffy doesn't realize he is a horse)

Jerry is the dark horse in the green blanket. I am so impressed with the air he got under his beautiful buck. All four feet off the ground. 36 years old!!!!

Anyway...enjoy. Just shows you that age is only a number!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> I did! How do you like it?
> 
> It's 14* here with -20 wind chills..................:-x Will it ever end?


 Not nice...That is ok though as I'll be enjoying my t-shirt rides Saturday and Sunday while you are all bundled up in your winter attire..



Celeste said:


> Is there any way that you can bypass me and just go straight to Rick with that cold stuff next time?



Now I need to borrow that dislike button you asked for on one of my posts a week or so back. hahaha:lol:


MIL is off tonight and DW and I have a movie date with a few other couples from church to see *Son of God*. So looks like Saturday afternoon I will be building the wall.


----------



## tjtalon

Ah...now we know who to blame for our weather; it's not Polar Vortex, it's Nicker Vortex. You're downright fickle in this area missy! 50 degrees then a temp drop of 20-30 degrees then snow then 50 degrees then freezing rain mixed with snow. Just give me a decent weather HorseMonday this Monday, wouldya girlfriend?!!?

Ladona, I loved the video of the old guys playing! I'll have to watch it again.

Kelli, good luck on your house decision.

Two more work day-nights for me (Fri & Sat my weird shifts). My Hump Day today was okay, glad to be home.

Need some magick horsebreath.


----------



## tjtalon

And Ladona, thanks for the reminder that "age is just a number"! I have a tendency to buck pretty high myself at times, which surprises people to no end. Heh heh...


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> I did! How do you like it?
> 
> It's 14* here with -20 wind chills..................:-x Will it ever end?


No, _I_ did!! Hee Hee Was -8 (before wind chill) doing a.m. chores, but got _all the way up_ to.... -2 today!!! The horses are standing out in the rare sun right now, but it's a zillion miles away, and the mercury is falling. Tonight is to be our _coldest_ of the season so far! So what we've been experiencing since October has been a heat wave? haha (The photo in my avatar was taken before Halloween - 6" @ the time, and 4.5' now!). All is true, but I sit here smiling as I type- as previously mentioned, we love the great outdoors and couldn't imagine living anywhere more beautiful..... Aurora Borealis will be putting on a display while I'm out doing the night feed. It's all worth it- despite the cold winters that get sent our way


----------



## tjtalon

Northern star, that sounds so very cold...and so very beautiful!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, happy I could be of service!:wink: but, it's to reach a balmy 39* on Saturday....so I'll feel like putting on short sleeves too! Hahaha. I'm already buting up Rainn....planning on riding BOTH! I am in dire need of MAGIC!!

According to my coworkers there a BIG storm coming Sunday night....10-12 inches. We'll see...not seeing it on the radar. Oh just got a txt...it's on FB....it's official now!!:rofl::wink:

Got a call from the school too....school is ON even tho it's cold!:lol: oh gosh...this has got to stop!

Here's a pic of the view from my drive to the barn tonight. Beautiful despite the freezing temps.

northern star...living where you do, your used to these low temps....although we live in the north and get lake effect...this is COLD for us!:wink: although, farmers almanac predicted this. I would love to see the aurora borealis tho, bucket list!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jay has been a kinda 'needy' last night and tonight....I think he's sick of the cold too. He's never so lovey...think he wants a hug to warm up. Hahaha

Here he is saying...."this weather blows." :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Have to share what I heard today......a teacher's dream....

One student whispering to another....."hey, do,you want to help me find onomaonapias?" As she digs through a book and jots them on a chart.....on her own doing! :wink:


----------



## Koolio

I admit it is me who keeps trying to send the cold away. Apparently I'm not putting enough postage on it as we keep getting winter back with a nasty "return to sender" note. We are expecting temps to dip down into the -40's FC this weekend. It's too cold to even snow. Our poor neighbours in Saskatchewan are expecting to see temps down in the -50's and -60's. :shock:

I played hooky today and arranged a sub so that I could get to some medical appointments today and get my grad school application in. It was nice to be away from the school for a few hours, but the day turned out to be as hectic as any other. Once I got home and got settled in to do some catching upon my marking, the stable manager called to tell me Cheeky Pony had been in a kicking match and cut herself quite badly. So off to the stable I went to check her and decide if a vet was needed. Now, I'm pretty good at vetting the animals myself and keep a well stocked medical cabinet, but this cut bothered me. Lots of frozen blood and located on the back leg made me concerned enough to ring the vet. It was a good thing I did. The vet arrived, sedated Cheeky and cleaned the wound to find what looked like a 1/4" x 1" sliver sticking out of it. Not a sliver but a bone fragment! She chipped the bone. Tomorrow the vet is coming back to recheck and do X-rays to see if there are any other fragments and check for fractures. The vet thought since Cheeky was walking fairly well that it was unlikely there is a fracture, but she was concerned about more fragments. If this is the case, they have to be surgically removed.

My poor daughter is so upset. She is very worried about the pony. She just got Cheeky Pony working really well and now she will be off for who knows how long. She also just paid the vet bill from having the pony's teeth done and now has another bill to deal with. On top of that, she called in to work to book tomorrow morning off to meet the vet and her boss rudely told her she had to find someone to cover her shift. Isn't that the bosses job? She has never missed a day of work, never been late, always goes in when they need her and takes extra coverage shifts for others last minute all the time. She is pretty disappointed that when she has an emergency nobody is helping her or even being considerate. She will get through and this is a hard life lessons but it sucks for her. 

I am grateful that tomorrow is Friday. With vet emergency, interviews, night class, challenging kids during the day and pulling my transcripts, references and letter of intent together for my grad school application, it has been a crazy week that I am glad to say goodbye to.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, happy to hear you took the day off....sorry to hear about cheeky pony.:-(. Hoping all turns out well.

Roaddy, how was the movie?

TJ, hope you get horse time! :wink:

Stanley....where are you?

Happy Friday everyone! We can do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's to a horse filled weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio, I hope Cheeky Pony recovers fast & well.

Always enjoy your pics, Nicker! Yeah, I need to put my nose in some horsey smell pretty darned soon Addie never minds my nose stuck in his fuzz. I put up an avatar pic of Addie from last summer, since he's my "horse for now". Not quite ready yet for Spirit...until Janice says "oh, yes you are!" This Monday will likely be mucking only, w/the weather & the mud, but lessons coming soon.

Gee, it's almost been a year since I started this "begin again" adventure...!

Hope all have a good day, Happy Friday to those who have it today!


----------



## Roadyy

The movie is tonight. I'm likely going to let DW take Amber to see it with the church group and stay home with Jesa. I am going to be with Amber for an extended weekend the first part of April in Nashville with the teen group so figured this would be good for them. Jesa wouldn't sit quietly through the whole show so no need to ruin it for everyone.

MN17, I just realized Jay has the same Roman head that Doc has. Sounds like those kids are catching on nicely to your methods.

Koolio, I hope Cheeky heals quickly and you can get some rest. I am glad to be out of any sign of months of winter as I do not want it. 

I will add that I took one of those personality tests on Book of Faces that is suppose to be able to tell you which state you should be in. It kept coming up with Maine or Vermont. It must have been broken when I was taking it.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, you've been up to your chin! Grad school apps to boot!! Sounds like Cheeky Pony is getting the best of care, and hope all goes well. You haven't had a "Calgon Moment", you've had a Calgon _week!!_ "Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it.... Well, no mistakes in it _yet_". - Lucy Maude Montgomery


----------



## Cacowgirl

Saw my doc today about all my results-I'm as healthy as any proverbial horse ever could be. I will get an allergy pill to try, other than that I have to do all the work on weight loss the old-fashioned way-eat less & move LOTS more! So, unless something comes up-I should see her in a year. So, it's nice to know I have a clean slate & can attempt anything that appeals to me.

Bought a few items at the auction today & will be going again tomorrow & DH will come this time-he'll be busy loading stuff from today & whatever I buy tomorrow. There is a real nice light colored roping saddle that may be affordable, & I have my eye on a painting & some vases-should be a fun day & better than sitting here watching the raindrops come down. 

Have a great W/E everyone!


----------



## Koolio

TGIF!! So glad to see the weekend, cold or not!

The vet was out today to X-ray Himmy's (aka Cheeky Pony) leg. Not the best news but could be worse. She has fractured the splint bone in 5 pieces including the one that came out yesterday. Luckily, the cannon bone is fine and the prognosis for recovery is good. She is on stall rest, antibiotics, daily bandage change and standing wraps for at least a week. We are waiting for the leg specialist to look at the X-rays on Monday to find out if they need to surgically remove the other bone fragments or whether they can stay put and be allowed to calcify on their own. Once the other vet reviews the X-rays we should also have a better idea of how long to expect for recovery time. Right now, it is looking like at least a month of restricted movement but it could be longer. :-(

DD just came in from feeding the horses and told/ showed me that one of our cats has a floppy, sore ear. It looks like he must have gotten some frostbite. One more thing to keep an eye on. Hopefully it is nothing serious as I'm really wanting to be done with vets for a while. :?

Movie night tonight with take out for supper. I'll say a quick hello to Koolio when we go to give Himmy her antibiotics. Tomorrow I'll go for a ride and hope to book an appt to get my hair done on Sunday. I'm really hoping next week warms up and us just a little less stressful. I may have to buy myself a bottle of Calgon and have a good soak.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I love your pictures and am envious that you are getting weather decent enough for an outdoor ride!

Roadyy- enjoy movie night! 

Cacowgirl - I'm glad to hear you have a clean bill of health! Sounds like some nice finds at the auction.

Tjtalon - I hope you get back to your lessons soon. In the meantime enjoy the Eau de horse!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow koolio I hope cheeky pony will be ok. I remember when accident prone hunter got kicked in his front leg about half way up from knee. Chunks missing from his leg it was nasty but he was never lame on it. I do hope all is well. We had a beautiful day today. 50f and sun shining but alas I had to work. Was hoping to get a ride in tomorrow but now more snow in forecast. We haven't had any snow all year til last week. Sheesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

TGIF everyone!!!! Woohoo! We made it! It wasn't. Horrible week...but kinda emotional on my end. Just stress...nothing too major. I do it to myself...but by today, I didn't let others bother me, and stayed at work tinkering until 5:00 ish...excited to create things for my kiddos. They are so eager to learn, it's motivating!

Koolio, oh gosh, that injury sounds like something else. Good luck! As far as riding, I hope I get more saddle time in....it's to be warmer tomorrow, but you never know how the dirt roads will be, hopefully not icy.

Watching the weather channel now...looking like something big is brewing out west, storm Titan. Sunday to Monday 6-10 inches for us! Please not another missed day!:-|

Roaddy, yes jay has a roman nose..not,the prettiest horse I have owned....but he's got the biggest heart! :wink:

CCG, happy to hear you got good news! Ow you can party...and shop til,you drop!!! Speaking of....saving $$$$$ for equine affair! Oohhh can't wait!

Stay warm all, and get into those saddles!!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, hoping Cheeky Pony doesn't need surgery!

Cacowgirl, congrats on the good report from the doc. I also went to the doc today. I have gained 10 pounds since I saw her last year. Yikes. BUT, my blood pressure was better than last year and was 110/70 today. Hmmmm.....that seems a little backward.

Rick, hope you are having fun with Jessa.

Hubby and I were on for barn chores tonight. It is so funny. Hubby spends a lot of time out there but STILL doesn't know the horses and their names. So i tell him to go get Butterfly and bring her to her stall and he says "which one is butterfly?" I tell him the big black and white warmblood wearing a blue blanket. He goes out in the field and points at her and yells " That one?" 

I can't complain, it is nice to have the help and we can do everything in half the time it takes me by myself. We let Scuffy and Isabella out to meander around while we brought horses in and Isabella stalled herself and Scuffy followed us around like a puppy dog.

I love how quiet it is when all the barn horses are put away and the lights are turned off and barn doors are shut and the field horses are munching on the hay we throw out for them. So peaceful.

No real plans this weekend. Going to the movies tomorrow night with a friend. Plan on riding on Sunday. Things are finally drying out, just in time for the winter storm Nicker mentioned. So over it. 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, so glad to have a couple days off. Next week will be just as stressful with testing week, but after that, the year really sails to the end! I had a very strenuous PT appointment today. It was an evil reminder of just how out of shape I am. The knee is healing well, and when the weather finally flips, I'll be ready to ride!


----------



## Kelli

Koolio, I hope Himmy recovers well and doesn't need surgery! 

Happy Friday everyone! Our weather is supposed to get pretty bad this weekend...boo. Anywhere from a trace to 5 inches, kind of vague don't you think? 

My boys had their birthday party tonight at a trampoline park. Where was that when I was a kid? It was great fun and BONUS, they were exhausted after 30 minutes . Stay warm peeps!


----------



## tjtalon

I should be going to bed, but am here (my usual weird-shift Friday turnaround to Saturday thing, just can't wind down "in time").

Rick, I"m sure you had a good evening w/Jessa, bet she loved the one-on-one time w/you..bet you did too! Sorry you missed the movie 'tho, hope the others fill you in good.

Koolio,hope the kitty doesn't require the vet, ouch. Fingers crossed for Cheeky Pony's recovery; dang, that was quite a kick-fest. Big ouch. Getting your hair done on Sunday sounds like a very good idea! Nothing like a "me time feel good"...followed by a deep-soak in Calgon. You've earned it.

CCG glad you got a good bill of health. My sister has "weight-loss" issues, but she battles an awful thyroid condition;gets depressing for her, as food-control & exercise hardly combats it, 'tho she does both.

Happy Place, heal that knee! Almost there.................! Riding soon!

Kelli, I could use a good trampoline bounce, that sounds like it would be great fun...if Stan was close by w/his walker when I got off the thing...where you be, Stan??

Nicker & Rick, I like roman noses on horses! I think they're handsome, not unpretty at all. I realized, after I made "Bob" that I unconciously/subconciously gave him a roman nose. Guess I think they look strong & or something. Anyway, not "pretty" but very handsome.

One more work day (12noon-8p). Got very cold today after plummeting from almost 60 degrees. Freezing rain tonight, snow tomorrow & tomorrow night. Supposed to clear up Sunday. Monday lookin' good, a bit chilly, but that's ok. My own less than petite nose is heading for horse aroma!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...I have a question. Janice, of course, has been attempting to teach me to be around horses in the correct way, their way, as in the human being the leader in the "herd" of one-on-one with the horse. I thought alot & read a lot about herd dynamics & am grasping this in my head. (Be aware! Am a chronic over-thinker.)

I've started reading, am mid-way into, Gawani Pony Boy's book "Horse, Follow Me Closely". I really like the book. Janice "teaches" in much the same way if not the same language of course, but what I'm stuck on (or, rather, in) is my own head. I recognize that the human must be the leader who the horse trusts, to get in flow & do what is being asked (in unison). What I don't know (& this is my brain getting in the way), is how do you DO this?

Janice keeps telling me to stop thinking so darned much & just feel. She told me, & I do know, that the second I walk out onto the property every horse who sees me reads me like a book. I know this. I don't try to fake them out. Each one knows who I'm comfortable with or not; the 3 I'm not, I admit it to them, & we're ok w/that.

I've watched Janice when she walks out. Just total quiet awareness & peaceful confidence & business-as-usual. The horses holler when they see her, & it's not just for food, it's because she's the"lead mare", & they know all is okay & safe.

She said a couple of weeks ago my way of being around the horses is improving & it shows. Guess my stupid brain doesn't see it it. "Thinking" about my confidence level isn't being productive, to me anyway.

Guess I can't ask for "advice", there's no quick solution or answer really. Guess I just wanted to express. Geez. Thanks for listening, always. I can't expect an answer to the question I have, which is "HOW do I get the confidence within that gives the horse the confidence that I will lead him/her safely?" That's the internal question to untangle from my brain, so will put that on on the Altar.

I better go to bed, go do my job tomorrow, do my Sunday chores, & go muck to the best of my ability on Monday. Hope I didn't blab to much, this "question" has just been boiling up, & expressing keeps anxiety away, which is never good for being around horses.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like most of you have a pretty good W/E going. 
Hope Cheeky Pony has a fast healing w/no after-effects.
We had rain & thunder through the night-new dog does not seem bothered by it-that's a relief. I saw the most beautiful rainbow when I turned onto our dirt road coming home yesterday-literally took my breath away for a moment.
My federal & state taxes are both done, filed & accepted, after a re-submit charge, so 1 more state to file in & I'll be done.

Happy trails to all!


----------



## Stan

*still around*

Its 11-00pm Saturday we have had great weather DRY again. I went pig hunting with my son, He came up to get his rifle sighted in so I thought I'd show the young fella how its done. Three pigs a little on the small side but its meat in the freezer. Hard to get we had to stalk for a mile or so over hill country the carry the things out back to the quad bikes. That was an effort I am feeling the effect of at present. High blood pressure.

Roslyn is in Auckland looking after her mother again. She wants me to sell Bugs, she mentioned it on Friday night as I was putting him and the sheep back into the paddock. It seems now she does not have time in the weekends to go riding her interest has lessened somewhat. Funny but welcome to my world, working five days, and to tired to ride after work with only the weekend to catch up on chores and my family. Me, sell Bugs, not likely. Oh, she said I could go to New Caledonia deer hunting. I'm confused.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy to see your post, Stan. Good job on the hunting. Just because SWMBO no longer has a horse, or wants to ride, why should you sell your horse? That makes absolutely no sense to me-you are the breadwinner & to me that gives you a majority vote. DH knows much better than to ever suggest that I sell a horse. He was Very Supportive of me getting them again as soon as we could afford it. With out horses, I'm not a happy camper & you know the old saying of Happy Wife=Happy Life! He has his hobbies that make him happy & why else would we live out in the boonies & have acreage? I do it for the horses, etc. Otherwise, I could live in town & do whatever "town" people do. And I could do that by myself!


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, I say AMEN sister!:lol: ya gotta keep,what ya love! DH just admitted he knows once the dog goes we'll be getting another....even if he protests.....but he also knows animals do something for me. Don't give in Stan!!:wink: AND go on you retreat to New Caledonia.:wink:

Oh forgot to mention last night...as I was picking up my kiddos at library yesterday, who walks into the buldling....but my ex- fiancé! I told you i live in a small town. His kids go to our school. Can you say AWKWARD? Of course he's from long ago...over twenty years, and there's no feelings left, it ended bad anyway, but turning around and having to take a double take to recognize him was wierd. Of course the next thing that went thru my mind was....how do I look today? :lol::lol::lol: you always want to look better than you had, right?:wink: my DH says I've improved with age. What a sweet guy.

Why is it when I can sleep in...I can't?:-(. Oh well. I have the dishwasher running and a load of laundry in....OK, my jobs are done..... time to ride! Hahahaha

TJ, yea, I like your thoughts....roman noses exude power and handsomeness, like the powerful roman emperors! :lol:

TJ, will ponder your question as I interact with my two...but my gut says the confidence just comes from being around them A LOT! Like that little girl who I took for rides last weekend. She had zero fear, and Jay bowed his head down....a child's mind doesn't know there should be fear, so they don't at first....so they go in and do, and thus command respect. Personally, I go in their stalls and hang on them, always have...if they don't like it, too bad, I'll hang some more...but they come to find, it's what I do whether they like it or not...I like to hang over their backs lean on their bumms when talking to mom, comb their tails forever.....just begin being there.

Also TJ have thot of you on rides, and your hands.....as I ride I notice my one arm in particular literally hangs motionless to my side. The other rests on the horn or hovers over the horn. I literally do very little with them as I walk. Wondering if Janice shouldn't have you ride on a lunge line for a while just using your body....and stop worrying about the hands. Once you have the security of knowing you will stay balanced without hands, you can bring them into the picture. I am no teaching expert, I just 'do', but think of you as I 'do', and makes me wonder.....good luck!

Have a great day everyone. Let's see pics!! Saddle up!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, Glad the outlook for Himmy is a positive one from the initial vet and hope it continues after the leg specialists looks over it. You are right in how much worse it could have been. I'm not a cat person, but do not joy in any suffering they endure either. I hope it is not too serious with the ear.


HP, I hope the PT continues well for you and that you are riding within the next 2 months. Glad you are on the mend.


MN17, glad you were able to end the week on a positive feel and hope you have a great weekend.

Ccg, I'm very glad you got the clean bill of health from the vet,,err doctor. Hope you are able to get that saddle you mentioned and that it works good for you.

Stan, those are piglets as you said. Are those the average size of the wild pigs there? I was, honestly, expecting something in the 200# range like we have here for wild pigs/hogs.

Tj, those Roman noses aren't ugly to me either. If it takes a Roman nose on a horse to have them as calm and steady as he then I wished they all had it for everyone to enjoy.

As for the leadership role in the herd. It will come in time since it is something you are mindful of. You have to remember that you have a lot you are trying to learn and you can't expect to accomplish all of them at the same pace. Most people who are learning to ride have too focus on all the things to learn to be good in the seat. Being aware of your surroundings while around the horses will slowly build that lead role just by not letting them get away with bad habits Janice points out to you. The more confidence you have in the saddle the more that same confidence will spill over into your confidence in your leadership abilities. Then the leadership role will come easily. I think that is something Janice was trying to tell you and is what she sees as you grow in your riding stature.

I got home yesterday to find my wife already home. Apparently the owner was having a bad day, even chewed out her own daughter, and popped off at DW just before DW's shift was over. DW walked over and handed her all of her company items and told her I don't need a job bad enough to be talked to this way, it's all yours. So none of us went to the movie last night.


I did get started on the wall after several interruptions. It will be finished tonight and hopefully have the door hung too. It has no hangers or holes for the knob.

Before
















After

















Will install the insulation then the sheetrock on the bedroom side. I will have to figure out a light and switch for the hallway area now.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Just popping in again here everyone. It's my last official day in my 30's, so tomorrow I "officialy" join you all in the 40+ club. I'm still not quite sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Celeste

PrivatePilot said:


> Just popping in again here everyone. It's my last official day in my 30's, so tomorrow I "officialy" join you all in the 40+ club. I'm still not quite sure how I feel about that.


How to feel? You will soon be one of the "cool kids".


----------



## Kelli

PrivatePilot, I just joined too. This thread is great, and being 40 isn't so bad.


----------



## Stan

Rick like you guys we do have large wild pigs and my three were small average 30 pound.

The wild pigs we have are cross between domestic and razor back or what we call Captain cooker's. We let them get to grow to large size in the 200-400 pound mark but they are getting hard to find. In the area I live most are around the 70 to 100 pound mark. Best eating when small.

We have an annual boar hunt which keeps the size down. I have seen a 300 pounder he was the meanest looking pig I have ever come across. only good for a trophy. The big ones are way back in the hills and only come down when the sows are in season. Now and again we get them but I can't carry the ******s out. (to old) 

This one was big in the 300 pound range.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Celeste said:


> How to feel?














I actually feel pretty decent for 40, all things considered. A few aches and pains here and there, but it's not half as bad as I envisioned it 10 years ago when I turned 30.


----------



## Koolio

*Holy crap Cheeky Pony!,*

So my daughter and I went to the stable this morning to give Cheeky Pony her antibiotics, re-bandage her leg and ride Koolio. My ride on Koolio was fantastic. I am learning to ride him with much more seat and leg and he is learning to soften, stretch and collect. I'm very happy with him. Cheeky Pony on the other hand is trying to give everyone a heart attack.

So Cheeky got to have a walk in the arena and a roll in the sand while Koolio and I rode. She was great about her bandage change. She went back in her stall and I took Koolio back outside. Just after I left she decided she wanted to go too and jumped out of her stall. So, imagine a 13'2" pony with a broken back leg jumping almost 4 feet out of the top "window" portion of her stall door from a stand still. The opening itself was 4' off the ground and measures about 28"x28"!:shock: My daughter was standing right there and saw the whole thing. Luckily she doesn't seem to have injured herself further but she sure scared the heck out of all of us. Needless to say, the top opening of the stall is now closed so she can't hang her head out to look around and we are watching her closely.

We bought this horse as a potential eventing pony. She's only 4 and just green broke. She was going very well until her injury this week. We haven't jumped her as she hasn't finished growing, but after today I think it is safe to say she will excel at jumping. Almost 4' through a 28" square opening from a standstill with a shattered back splint bone. Just wow! I only wish I was exaggerating even a little bit.


----------



## Eole

Koolio, so sorry about the Pony's accident. Hope it heals well and she can stand stall rest without any other Cavalia-style stunts. 
It reminds me of Rafale, DH's 15.1h arabian who did something similar some years back. He had taken the habit of running out the door like a lunatic to join his friends outside, so I closed the bottom part. So he ran, breaked, bumped it, went on his haunches and jumped from stand-still through the opening (a square about 32" wide). So, DH took him eventing... :lol: I must have a picture somewhere...

Roaddy, your wife has self-respect and courage, I admire her decision. Too bad she's out of a job, but it wasn't worth it, I agree with her on that.

HP, get that knee working so you can ride soon!

PrivatePilot: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* for tomorrow! Age is a question of mind over matter... If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. 

Stan, FarmPony accused you of murdering Bambi's cousin, right? Now, did you actually kill Babe's relative? (Congratulations on your successful hunt anyway. :wink

I went riding this morning, while it was snowing, on a very energetic mare. I took the dog again and Alizé wanted to race the dog! It was fun, it really re-charges my batteries. Back to work tomorrow. It's winter break week for our school system. 

picture of the door Rafale jumped through
picture of this morning's ride


----------



## Cacowgirl

I learned not to go to a sit-down auction on the 1st of the month! The prices were crazy! The only thing I managed to buy-I was looking at 1 Indian framed picture (for BIL), & I got it & 8 or so other framed prints for $10! So, I did ok, the saddle went for $110-it was a trophy saddle from 1973 & I thought the gullet was pretty wide for my little girl's, so I passed. And the fleece was a bit raggedy. But the shelves I got yesterday were a big hit. So, it turned out OK.


----------



## Northernstar

PrivatePilot, don't forget that "40 is the new 30!" (Didn't that phrase come out in the '90's? I've always liked it!) Happy Birthday to you tomorrow!
Koolio, Cheeky is by all means beginning to show just what she's made of- imagine her capabilities_ after_ the leg is healed!


----------



## Celeste

Does that mean that 50 is the new 40?


----------



## PrivatePilot

Don't rush me, I'm still 39 for another 4 hours and 46 minutes!


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> Does that mean that 50 is the new 40?


Absolutely! I'm in my 40's, but really in my 30's haha All in good fun, but seriously, how many of us horse/active outdoor people really feel our age? What a blessed advantage


----------



## NickerMaker71

Pilot, I actually had a harder time hitting thirty than 40. It is all a mind set....I'm loving it...I don't feel 'old', I feel great, and love the excuse to 'have tons of fun' because I'm not getting any younger. Seems the older our friends and we get...the more we experience and have a great time.:lol: party on dude....:wink:

Oh, and as far as age, my mom will turn 70 this June.....there's no stopping her....she just decided to raise goats less than a year ago AND last summer she took a bike tour off,the coast of OR, ALL BY HERSELF...it's time to enjoy life!:thumbsup: happy birthday.


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Pilot, I actually had a harder time hitting thirty than 40. It is all a mind set....I'm loving it...I don't feel 'old', I feel great, and love the excuse to 'have tons of fun' because I'm not getting any younger. Seems the older our friends and we get...the more we experience and have a great time.:lol: party on dude....:wink:
> 
> Oh, and as far as age, my mom will turn 70 this June.....there's no stopping her....she just decided to raise goats less than a year ago AND last summer she took a bike tour off,the coast of OR, ALL BY HERSELF...it's time to enjoy life!:thumbsup: happy birthday.


Your mom sounds like an _awesome_ lady! Skiing is popular in my area, and there are many seniors who regularly downhill ski! Aside from horses, I'm an avid hiker, and definitely see myself (Lord willing!) _well_ into my senior years in khakis out on a trail watching for migratory birds


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, all I can say is...Oh my! I hope cheeky is OK. Glad you got a nice ride in. Do you show Koolio? Dressage? I forget.

Roaddy, wow, your wife has....BEEP! Hope all works out for you guys. I know you were counting on the paycheck.

Had a real nice LONG ride with Jay this morning. He is so nice and calm where we rode. Close to the end, the dirt road was clear, so I decided to work him a bit, stopping, turning his haunches, trotting. He instantly had a nice slow pleasure jog. The first time I've been able to use one hand as he jogged. He's so responsive...sometimes almost too much so, as he thinks each time we stop we will turn his haunches...I think he's really smart! I had to just stop him and chill for a bit...he wanted to do his thing TOO much! If that makes sense.

I went home after that ride and had lunch and instantly fell asleep for an hour. When I awoke it was 45*, so I headed back out to ride Rainn. We rode, but I must admit...I don't enjoy riding her as much as Jay. Although buted, I don't trust her legs, and constantly worry she will trip and fall. AND on the way home, she always wants to go fast even tho it's clear she's uncomfortable. I don't feel safe on her.

DH is off watching out niece play ball today, so I have the evening to myself. Enjoining quiet, and looking forward to throwing in a netflix, having a glass or two of wine, and dinner.

HP, happy to hear your are recuperating so well!

Eole, what kin do horse do you have? Love the pointy ears!

Stanley, glad your back in here....I missed seeing your posts!:wink: will you roast those piggies?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic from my ride.

Not sure how many of you are familiar with the Amish, but there are a lot around here. Today must be washing day...check out all the clothes. Most people not from the area enjoy seeing their way of life.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of my Jay after the ride...he's tired! He stood right there as I unsaddled him, brushed him, etc. too tired to move, hahahaha

He's turning into such a mammas boy. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, pilot...how could I forget??? My brother and sister are in their 50s.....and still run marathons and iron mans! :wink: we live young in our family!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Celeste

I really need to start taking my camera when I go out and ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep NStar, my mom is a great lady! My gramma was just as fiesty and busy until the end. I hope I am that blessed!:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I always enjoy your pictures. The Amish are interesting. We have a few Hutterite colonies around here. I think the Hutterites and the Amish are similar in how they live. Definitely a communal life. One f the men who worked on our bwrn last year grew up on the colony but left. He said once you leave you can never go back, as basically the family and the colony disowns you. Sad really as he was such a kind and gentle soul.

Roadyy- I am always amazed at how much you do! Sorry to hear about your wife's job but good on her for not putting up with being treated badly. We could all learn a lesson or two from her. Life is too short to let others treat anyone poorly.

Tjtalon - as far as horse leadership, I think it comes down to confidence, presence and understanding the mind of the horse. Horses read body language and emotion so easily that they cannot be fooled. Once you begin to feel confident around them, you will find the horses will begin to follow you as their leader. You cannot go through the motions and actions and have horses follow unless you genuinely feel and believe it. I think this is why others keep encouraging you to spend as much time in the saddle and around them as you can. This time builds your confidence as much as it builds your skill. Janice's expertise and guidance will help you to learn and understand the subtleties of body language, and that is good. Right now, however, she is leading both the horses and you. There will come a time when you have the confidence to work with her on more equal terms. When that happens you will also notice the horses will react differently. 
I find I am more confident around my own horses because ultimately, I make all the decisions and I don't defer those decisions to anyone else. This gives me confidence and a presence that my horse never questions, It is much harder to lead someone else's horse because I know I am not the decision maker and so does the horse. As a result, they do question my leadership and I have to be so much more conscious and deliberate with my actions. I think this is what Janice is teaching you.


----------



## tjtalon

Does this mean 60 is the new 50? I feel 30 & can buck like no one's business.

Stan, you go to New Caledonia for you own self, & as for selling Bugs... I have no right to express an opinion of your wife's "request", but in view of what you've said about the relationship difficulties; if I had the gift of having a horse of my own, & a spouse that willy-nilly decided that I had to give my horse away for his own whatever reason, that man's bags would be packed. 'Nuff said, sorry if I overstepped.

Have read 3 pages of posts tonite & can't respond to all as I'd like to. Was an unbelievable day coupled w/nasty weather. 

Nicker & Rick: have your responses to my question in-heart. Am going to "proceed" with quiet & patience.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio, I had to reread your post before responding.

Yes, it's confidence, which I'm still in process of getting. My time w/the horses, let alone w/a lesson on one, is very limited by circumstance, so that's why I try to get out of each time @ Janice's as much as I can...but I have to relax about that, starting right now. I've been thinking of asking Janice, when next lesson time w/Addie, to do bareback. I think I have to get my seat established for my own feeling w/it. Then go from there. I know I've learned alot, likely far more than I realize, but just want to do that at least one time.


----------



## Stan

TJ, no, you have not over stepped the mark. I am confused with the relationship at times. I think it can be attributed to age, change of life may have a bearing, also her head aches. I am trying to work through it, but Bugs is staying. That's my boy!. I think she will change her mind when the issues with her mother conclude. All will be settled then one way or another.

Nickers, Pigs are cut up into roasts and frozen. I boned out the shoulder and rolled them, wrapped bacon around and roasted for dinner tonight, tender. As for my son he had to carry two larger pigs out while I the rifles and the smallest pig. We were both spent by the time we got to the bikes.

My blood pressure this morning was 171 over 90 and I did not feel to good but it has come down now so its work as usual tomorrow. My body is not sore from the effort so I think the blood pressure has another cause. I'm fitter now than two years ago. Work has a number of issues at this time so I attribute some of that as a cause for the pressure to be up.

Now for those turning 40 and concerned, Life begins at forty. It improves at 50 and then we get into the 60s. Ride horses, go deer and pig hunting, go through the change of life, the women grow facial hair and the men grow boobs, then suffer the aches and pains of trying to keep up with a 30 year old who keeps referring to one as the old man, or old fella, or wrinkly.

The doctor rings and say come and see me your last lot of blood test were not good. And you can't get an appointment for 18 days and to add insult to injury the doctor is a 30 year old blond with a figure to die for and then she wonders why my blood pressure is high.

Just before I'm about to leave with my elevated blood pressure she says, as she is putting on the rubber gloves, I'd better check your prostrate. No your not :lol::lol::lol::lol:

So for those boys hitting 40 look what you have to look forward too prostrate examinations.:shock: 

Bugs is doing fine and even though not being ridden he is still responding to voice. He is still throwing buckets around and now when he has finished with the feeder I have hooked on the fence, he takes it off and drops it on the ground.

Cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

oooo, quiet on here today!

Not much going on here. DH came out to the barn with me today and we took a nice walk.

It's cold again....and snowing again.....but thankfully we didn't get all the snow they called for, just an inch or so, nothing big. 

Here's something I find interesting.....mom went to the feed mill to pick up some feed for both of us. Last time we were there we asked them to start carrying Triple Crown Complete for me. To this point, a couple weeks ago, they NEVER carried it...nobody else in the area uses it. So when she went to pick up my bags.....they were GONE! Someone bought all four of my bags!:shock: Now....it's too much of a coincidence that all of a sudden someone else in this small town JUST started using this stuff when I did....except could it be that person I work with?....I went on and on about how wonderful I thought the food was for my guys. I explained how they had more energy and their coats look gorgeous. She just sat there and listened. (typical, I do all the talking) She is the only person I have told about the feed AND uses the same feed mill....a mere coincidence? Or is she now using it? I bet the latter, and she is the personality who wouldn't admit that I had a good idea, and say HEY, I want to try that stuff....but use it knowing I would never know!:-x Hoping they will have more by Tuesday...or I will have to go to the next town over.....:-( Weird!

Was a somewhat lazy, yet productive day....just what I needed.  Have a good night all!


----------



## farmpony84

Cool bankies!!!



(It's 30 minutes to Walking Dead time!)


----------



## PrivatePilot

Ok, I'm officially 40. 

Started out by mucking stalls (nowhere I'd rather be, even on my Bday! ... well, except perhaps on a beach somewhere in the Caribbean, but only for a few weeks perhaps!) and then rode me favouritest Clydesdale. 

Suffice to say he was energetic today and needed to get some energy out, started by letting out a few strings of _"OMG OMG OMG I can run I'm sooo happy, look at me, I can buck, woohoo, bucking is fun, wahhhoooo, buck buck, woohoo!"_ festivities, followed by a "Did you know a Clydesdale can move at the speed of light?" experience. I rode through it all until he came around and settled into his normal routine after about 10 minutes of hilarity. Fun indeed.


----------



## farmpony84

40 is pretty old... It's all downhill from now on... achey bones... extra poops... cranky butts...

Actually... it's the new 20... welcome to the club.


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> oooo, quiet on here today!
> 
> Not much going on here. DH came out to the barn with me today and we took a nice walk.
> 
> It's cold again....and snowing again.....but thankfully we didn't get all the snow they called for, just an inch or so, nothing big.
> 
> Here's something I find interesting.....mom went to the feed mill to pick up some feed for both of us. Last time we were there we asked them to start carrying Triple Crown Complete for me. To this point, a couple weeks ago, they NEVER carried it...nobody else in the area uses it. So when she went to pick up my bags.....they were GONE! Someone bought all four of my bags!:shock: Now....it's too much of a coincidence that all of a sudden someone else in this small town JUST started using this stuff when I did....except could it be that person I work with?....I went on and on about how wonderful I thought the food was for my guys. I explained how they had more energy and their coats look gorgeous. She just sat there and listened. (typical, I do all the talking) She is the only person I have told about the feed AND uses the same feed mill....a mere coincidence? Or is she now using it? I bet the latter, and she is the personality who wouldn't admit that I had a good idea, and say HEY, I want to try that stuff....but use it knowing I would never know!:-x Hoping they will have more by Tuesday...or I will have to go to the next town over.....:-( Weird!
> 
> Was a somewhat lazy, yet productive day....just what I needed.  Have a good night all!


Just a wee thought.... What if you literally stopped talking horses to this (I think I agree) weird, and condescending gal! Try a literal 'reverse psychology' and go about your daily work, simply giving her only the occasional pleasant smile in passing. Be nice, be pleasant, but _do not_ give her the satisfaction that you are 'hard up for horse conversation' (which you're not, as you've been in the horse world way longer!) Let _her_ come to _you_ in any conversation, and be very discreet as to your favorite horse items... try it, and best of luck


----------



## Northernstar

What a perfect birthday you had, PrivatePilot! Wishing you many more adventures to come- just be careful of those bucking Clydesdales in the future, eh?


----------



## PrivatePilot

Northernstar said:


> What a perfect birthday you had, PrivatePilot! Wishing you many more adventures to come- just be careful of those bucking Clydesdales in the future, eh?


Thankfully he straightline bucks, thankfully no "I'm a rodeo bronc" spins mixed in with them, so they're reasonably easy to ride out. He's just a big goober, they're purely out of happiness and not any attempt to be mean - it's been a long LONG winter here and the horses love getting into the arena so they can actually run - the paddocks have been so slippery for months now that the lesser-ridden horses have a lot of pent up energy.


----------



## corgi

PrivatePilot- Happy Birthday and welcome to the club!

Isabella also had some pent up energy too! She didn't buck under saddle today bit I could feel that she really wanted to. When I have her "permission" to canter, in turned into a gallop and I could feel her energy building, so i brought her back to a canter and she got her brain back and settled down a bit. I am thankful that she didn't buck because the last two horses that bucked with me on their back caused me to end up in the ER!

Like your horse, she was just happy to be somewhere where she wasn't slippin and sliding!


----------



## Koolio

*Winter rant*

Dear Winter,

You are not welcome here any more. It is now March and therefore it is entirely inappropriate and unnecessary for you to blow temperatures down to -40FC. We have now had 6 full months of cold, icy, snowy weather and I have had enough. 
Today it took me three tries to run the hose out, hook it up to my tap and turn it on before the water froze. Not funny. I now have two sopping wet jackets and three pairs of drenched winter gloves from the tap spewing water back at me because the hose froze before the water could run. Were you aware that it takes a few hours to thaw even a few teaspoons of water that plug the hose? I've also had quite enough of slipping and sliding on the ice every time I go out to feed. The horses are also getting tired of the daily skate fest every time they come up for water. In all honesty, they would look a little awkward doing a triple sow cow in the next Olympics and so just don't need to train for it.
Please tell your much more pleasant sister Spring that she is welcome to come any time. In fact, tell her we demand an appearance sometime before Summer arrives and she is expected to stay for more than 5 minutes. You can also tell your other brother Fall he better not be around until at least October. We got short changed on our visit with Summer the last three years in a row because of you, Fall and then you again and we won't be robbed of our precious time with Summer again this year. By the way, where was Spring last year? Oh, and crashing a party with Summer in the month of August is just rude and totally not cool!
So Winter, go take a vacation. I hear there are a few ice caps that would love you to pay them a visit. Maybe you could also return their polar vortex thingamajiggy right back to them and tell them to keep it.


----------



## corgi

Amen Koolio!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Kookio...:thumbsup: right on sister!

pilot, happy to hear you had a great birthday! Best way to spend it in my opinion...with the horses.

Corgi, I attemptd to canter Jay Saturday...I think I was a bit scared, as it's been a while, and it could feel his energy...he started trotting real fast sideways....so no go for me. I'm sure I was giving him mixed signals, so better not to go there yet. Hahaha

NS, yes, I think you are right...no horsey conversation...should be interesting. She's known to come in my room and just stand there. I'll say what's up, and she'll say nothing...it gets awkward, so I chatter about the weekend, which of course is horses usually.....I will attempt to bite my tongue for this experiment.:wink: I've known this person for a good five years....I can't get a handle on the personality.....:shock::-|

Ug, Monday.....my field student is coming in ALL day...:-x. I don't feel like baby sitting....I need a day off.....I think I feel a mental health day coming on....:lol::lol::lol:

Have a good one!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello Everyone:
I'm still here browsing a little each day.
Been very busy with house project(basement).

Strange weekend for me, I called in Friday morning, asked if I could use a vacation day.
No problem, even on such short notice.
Today production is cancelled due to weather.
Not bad for an unknown four day weekend.
Doesn't feel like vacation though.
Friday, Sunday, and Monday working on the project.
Saturday was a hay auction and a little R&R.

Picked up some nice hay, 60 bails of mixed grass.
40 were over 50 lbs. each second cutting, still green, could have been a 3rd cut not sure.
The other 20 most likely a June cutting 35 to 40 lbs. each.

Anyone buying or feeding Teff hay?
Could not find any at this auction but I have been feeding it for the last 6 weeks.

I will get some progress pics today of all the work.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I only use 1st cutting hay.


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday, PP. Glad you were able to enjoy it with a Clyde. Sounds like a very interesting start to a great ride.

Tj, Hope you and Janice can continue with your positive progress and hope to see more pics of you riding.


MN17, if she stands at your door or class and doesn't say anything then sit there and stare back without a word. Let her be the awkward one. Or go for the shock affect and say you got mad and shot the horses this weekend. Better to do it after you have given them their vaccinations so it isn't lying. lol


Tracey, I appreciate the admiration of my steady working projects and hope you you do get a Spring and Summer to enjoy like we have for the last few weeks. I took off at 12 on Saturday as the girl from work was suppose to come out and never showed. She left early then and didn't come in today. I hope all is well with her. Had another co-worker come out and I loaded up the bed of his dually with half the pile of horse manure to store for tilling in when he breaks ground for his garden.

DW pulled me after that and before I could get back on the wall'door. Had to help her move the dog pen to the other side of the pool. Now MIL can walk out her new door, open the back door and let her dog OUTSIDE instead of the pool area because she is too lazy to walk the other 12' to let him out into the pen where it was. Then strapped the doghouse to the bucket and moved it around to the new area. Jesa had to get a ride in so she climbed in the doghouse for the trip. Then DW gave them and the little dogs a ride in the wagon. Finally I was able to put up the sheet rock on the inside of the room. Mud, door knob and hinges then some paint and it should be done. 

Yesterday we invited a couple from church who are great friends to come over for lunch. We enjoyed good food and great company as we got outside in our shorts and tshirts to kick the soccer ball around with the bigger kids. The tied the pool slide that is out in the yard up to a tree and let the kids climb up and slide down it. They had a blast.

Here are a few pics from Saturday.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: Why only 1st cut???

Last season some got a 4th cut on orchard grass sold at a fair price.
$80 a big bail, 4'x3'x8' almost cord sized.

Roadyy: making good progress there
Is hay in Florida scarce?


----------



## Roadyy

No it isn't. Premium Coastal is sold for $6.50 a square and $60 a 4x5 roll. Coastal Bahia is around $45 a roll on average. It is listed all over CL and local Co-ops. I got in on a seller as a steady client and he brings me a roll the day after I call. He comes right by my house on his way home so he takes a roll to work then drops it off on his way home. If I go pick up it is $45, but I pay him $55 a roll to drop it off since he has to drive his gas guzzling Tundra instead of his little Corolla. Works great for me as it would cost me way over $10 to go to him and pick it up. I would have to buy 15 rolls at a time to make it cheaper for fuel and time added to cost for going after it. He lives 32 miles from my house so 64 miles at 15 miles to the gallon and $4 a gallon for diesel plus the time to go all the way up there. My time is very expensive so it is a great set up for me.


Tracey, I guess I am being punished for giving you a hard time about your winter. I have had sinus infection trying to set in for last two days and today it has completely closed off my right nasal cavity. 


I hope everyone is ready for the longer lighted evenings. I know I am as the vet and farrier are coming next Saturday then I should be able to truly enjoy some me time before focusing on the house time. lol


----------



## InStable

So nice to see so many folks my age riding horses. The stables are full of wee ones, so it's rare that I run across other adults.


----------



## Roadyy

We are happy to add to our numbers in here. I think I am going to go home and feed the boys then fill myself with medication and rest this afternoon as today was a true Monday. I have been almost none stop all day and thankful of it. Every time I slow down or sit down, my nasal passage fills with fluid and start the onslaught of sniffles. I've sneezed and blown my nose so much today that my eyes hurt.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy belated birthday PrivatePilot, & welcome InStable!

Had a very good HorseMonday. Was cold/windy when I got to Janice's, then warmed up in a couple of hours. Last week was nasty weather,so when Janice told me so'n'so could'nt come & so'n'so just plain didn't show up (she said she's working on this issue) I wasn't surprised. Told her I'd can only do what I can do, & she was good w/that. So, mucked out 3 days worth of 5 horses out of 10; the worst ones. Wasn't so bad really, 'tho thought entered my mind "if only someone else could do the wheelbarrow trek to the pile & back, I could scrape up & scoop up this whole thing just fine!" Anyway, that took me a couple hours.

A young lady came to have a last grooming with & ride on Addie, before she goes to be in the Air Force tomorrow. I took a break before doing my last run/pen to watch her in the arena, as wanted to see how Addie moves (hard to visualize when I'm on him). Very cool. He's a spunky little old guy, kinda goofy. She put him into his Missouri Fox Trot. Asked her how that feels, & she said it's way different, can't post it, but if you don't fight it, it's like being on air. She got him into a canter, too. Good to watch him, I'd wanted to see his gaits from the ground. She'll miss her Addie, they've been buddies for 6 years.

A friend of Janice's arrived to work Spirit out. At first I was a bit intimidated, as she showed up all tall & dressed in English gear, carrying an expensive Australian saddle (not to mention her very pricey SUV parked outside). I just thought, oh super-rider, guess I'll go back to my wheelbarrow & hope she doesn't notice the unhired help..but she was very nice.

Janice had left Addie "parked" @ the hitching post after his Air Force friend was done, so he wouldn't think he was done working. I did my last area then went to Addie to get him ready, after exchanging my muck boots for my cowboy boots. Janice's friend was getting Spirit out on another post.

Will continue this in a few minutes, otherwise my comp will eat this post.


----------



## tjtalon

ok, am back. Got Addie all ready (side pull halter, that high-cantle saddle I like). He is goofy, we had a chat about his feet cleaning. All good. While getting him ready, watched the process w/ Spirit.

Took Addie to the round-pen while Janice & her friend were dealing w/Spirit's tack. Was nice to be out in the round pen by myself w/him. Since he was feeling spunky, I worked on walking w/him, getting good stops & starts, getting him to pay attention to me. We saw Janice's friend get Spirit into the other round pen (slippery over there, w/the mud) then Janice came over. She came in so I could mount, after making sure the girth strap was ok, then went outside of the round pen, so I could work together w/Addie w/out him always pulling towards her. Cool.

Was a good thing for me, because her attention was also on Spirit ('tho she was keeping an eye out for us). In the middle of my working things out w/Addie, Spirit & Janice's friend moved out to the arena, because of the mud in that round pen. Addie & I stopped to watch the process. Miss Thing didn't care for the gate approach, although she's been trained for gates. So I got to see a very experienced rider work out Spirit's issue.

Janice came back to the fencing, & we fine tuned. She told me I'm "getting it", but all I need is practice. I kept my hands low & quiet, but still tightened my arm in a turn. We worked on leg cues & moving my stiff body into turns along w/my head/eyes. I was able to get Addie away from the gate each time he decided to go there. We worked on the stop (which is a good thing, lol...) nuances. Addie got lots of pats. I kept thinking of what Nicker said; that she hardly uses her hands at all, just rides..I did that for quite awhile!

I was on for over an hour. I knew I'd had it when I started to try & remember everything Janice was saying, but she saw it first: my jaw tightening & brow furrowing in concentration. I was tired, & had kicked over into think mode. It was time to stop.

During my lesson, I peeked at Spirit & Janice's friend. OMG. That horse has an engine on her & wants/needs to work for real. back at the hitching post, I heard her telling Janice that she's a wonderful horse but needs ground work, that she tried to run over her on lead etc. Well....Janice said a bit later that Spirit is too much horse for me right now. No kidding. Oh, but you'all, she is SO pretty. Did think 'tho, that Spirit makes Bailey looks much less intimidating.

Me & Addie right now is very good. Janice took some pictures of me on Addie when when we got "back home". Let's hope she remembers to send them to me. Teased her about that, since it took forever for her to send pics of me & Tommy.

Hope you feel better soon, Rick, sounds like a nasty cold!


----------



## tjtalon

One more comment: Apparently Janice had asked her friend to watch me on Addie as she could, while having her hands full w/Spirit. back at the posts, she said I was doing "awesome" & "great". Not sure about the "awesome" part, but did ask her if she really meant the "great". She said yeah, doin' really good.

Reckon I had a good HorseMonday. Hard to see how I'm doing when on top & trying to do it. Feedback nice.


----------



## Koolio

*Cheeky Pony update*

The vet rang today after reviewing Cheeky Pony's X rays and has recommended surgery to remove the bone fragments and the bottom part of the splint bone. The surgery is booked for next Wednesday, so I'll have to leave work earlier on Tuesday to take Himmy in to the clinic the night before. They will knock her right out and do the surgery with her laying down, so its a little more of a worry than just pulling some fragments and suturing it up. Prognosis for recovery is very good as she should be able to perform just as well with a fraction of a splint bone. I assume that if her little jumping out of the stall stunt did any more damage that that will be corrected during the surgery as well. She will be on restricted movement for about 6 weeks.

I'll catch up on everyone's posts late. It has been a rough day between crazy kiddos at school and the vet. I am teaching my night class tonight so I need to put myself back together.


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy, your description of activities yesterday reminds me of the vastness and diversity in our great Country! It was -20 when I did the morning chores today, and these northern mares are more like great 'woolly mammoths'! haha I love the happy, (but frosty) nickers that greet me at the gate  

*Glad you had a fun time with your friends, and take care of that cold! Fluids, Cold-Eez, and catch up on some rest!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> The vet rang today after reviewing Cheeky Pony's X rays and has recommended surgery to remove the bone fragments and the bottom part of the splint bone. The surgery is booked for next Wednesday, so I'll have to leave work earlier on Tuesday to take Himmy in to the clinic the night before. They will knock her right out and do the surgery with her laying down, so its a little more of a worry than just pulling some fragments and suturing it up. Prognosis for recovery is very good as she should be able to perform just as well with a fraction of a splint bone. I assume that if her little jumping out of the stall stunt did any more damage that that will be corrected during the surgery as well. She will be on restricted movement for about 6 weeks.
> 
> I'll catch up on everyone's posts late. It has been a rough day between crazy kiddos at school and the vet. I am teaching my night class tonight so I need to put myself back together.


Best of luck with her, and thank goodness for a good prognosis!! Now get back to those students and teach them that, "_Equus keepus brokus_" (borrowed term from Drifting) Not classified by Linneaus, but horse owners from every corner of the globe


----------



## InStable

Roadyy said:


> We are happy to add to our numbers in here. I think I am going to go home and feed the boys then fill myself with medication and rest this afternoon as today was a true Monday. I have been almost none stop all day and thankful of it. Every time I slow down or sit down, my nasal passage fills with fluid and start the onslaught of sniffles. I've sneezed and blown my nose so much today that my eyes hurt.


Ugh... Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## InStable

tjtalon said:


> Happy belated birthday PrivatePilot, & welcome InStable!


Thank you!


----------



## Celeste

Who sent all the cold weather down south?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! TJ, sounds like aGREAT productive day! I smiled when you remembered my idea.:lol: now for dropping the stirrups! Hahaha. When I rode Rainn Saturday I thought of you again because I don't change the stirrups, as they are set for my mom...so once on, I drop them and ride. I thought, gosh, this would get TJ centered! . I'm still a bit sore, I really used my muscles...out of shape!:wink:

Roaddy, I LOL at your idea. Love it! That would shock her!:lol: we will see the next time she talks to me....it's not often...the whole thing is weird.:-(

Today was rough....the field student wasn't bad, but having someone else in the room watching makes things always different....more exhausting. I felt exhausted walking in today, ow I feel like I was ran over by a Mac truck.

MR, I was just always told that first cutting was good enough for horses, and some thing they preferred, and if not left in the field to long better, and more bang for,your buck. It also depends what is planted in those fields too of course. I prefer my nephews hay, but I ran out of that along while ago...now buying from a coworkers DH. I don't think it's as nice, but ok. I pay my nephew $2.50 a bale, while this guy $4.00 a bale. I'd say they go around 40# a bale......not a great deal! but going rate around here. :-(. Hoping to have my hay storage built in time for my nephews cutting and fill my barn. Oh, from what I understand 2nd and 3 rd cutting will cost more because you don't get as much after the first cut. My mom only uses second for the goats.....but some people disagree with that,and say they don't need the better hay. Hope that makes sense, I'm not an expert, but my BIL and nephew is a long time farmer, so I trust his judgement.

Boy, is it ever COLD! May reach record lows tonight. Here's a pic of my doggy do and Jay. She's doing well on the meds. She's using the steps to get into bed and eating well. Enjoying each additional day with her. 

Roaddy, hope you feel better.

Koolio, gosh that whole thin is scary, but happy it can be fixed.

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Celeste

In our area, the second cutting is usually better just because it has less weeds.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share one more sweet face....

Oh and TJ, I picked up a practical horseman at Walmart tonight. There's an article in it about riding bridleless....Julie goodnight suggested holding onto the front of the saddle pad to avoid using her hands as she teaches/learns to use her body weight to guide her horse...haven't read the whole thing yet....just what I gleaned while in the store.


----------



## greentree

Back in Texas, our first cutting was bluebonnets and ryegrass. It was organic, so no weedkillers. I always wanted to find some hippies who would appreciate my "wildflower hay"!! 

Nancy


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, sinus infection has gotten a grip on my and got the chills that I can't shake. I was showered and in the bed by 8pm last night and woke up to the alarm at 5:15. Shut it off and fell back asleep til 5:30. Wife apparently got up in the night with Jesa who has an ear infection. I am glad my internal alarm still works. I'm leaving work at 4:30 today to meet my hay guy then will likely crawl back in under the covers as we are suppose to get rain this afternoon.


Tj, I am glad you got such a great compliment from a seasoned rider like Janice's friend. Do you remember when you were first starting these lessons and couldn't handle riding more than a couple minutes before feeling overwhelmed? Now you are riding over an hour before it sets in. Now stop and soak that in! You are doing great!!!


MN17, great pictures again and as always. Love looking at them.
MR, can't wait to see updates on your basement.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, feel better! We have a TON of sick kids here...:-( Something is going around. 

I'm not as pooped as yesterday...but I may be with ya hitting the hay early....does a body good! 

Kids better today....not as much pressure on the 'teach' when visitors aren't lurking. LOL

Have a great day all!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Tj, I am glad you got such a great compliment from a seasoned rider like Janice's friend. Do you remember when you were first starting these lessons and couldn't handle riding more than a couple minutes before feeling overwhelmed? Now you are riding over an hour before it sets in. Now stop and soak that in! You are doing great!!!


Ditto what he said. ^^^


----------



## Celeste

Nancy, you should post a picture of your sleigh ride on this thread!

Rick, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Roadyy

I just went and looked at the sleigh. That is pretty sweet. Celeste, I will have to say that after this weekend when the boys have their updated coggins and vaccines done and DST kicks in then I will be doing more horse riding and less house projects. Since I can walk them across the road in front of my house to the seller's house and be in the county then I can walk them across the highway and be within half mile of that 2500 acres, there will be some good rides coming up in the evenings after work and on Saturdays... I am so looking forward to this. I just hope I can find someone to ride with me so I can get Trusty and Little Man out at the same time. Then work on getting Doc out some with Trusty or Little Man. Mix them up a bit to break up any buddy sourness that may have evolved. Hopefully get them tuned up enough to get DW and DD to riding again.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I love your pictures, your Jay has the sweetest look in his eyes. Lol, guess I never said in all my HorseMonday ramblings: at least once in each lesson, Janice has me drop the stirrups. Did that yesterday too. I like it. Hmmm...I've read about the no-bridle thing..will mention it to Janice. I do know that when I'm ready for that Missouri FoxTrot of Addie's, I want her to first put us on a lunge, so don't have to think about my hands or guiding, & just get into relaxing into the gait.

Thank you Rick & Celeste; yes, I do remember, very well. Janice mentioned Monday that Addie has such a wiggly walk, & I said it didn't bother me; she laughed & said "NOW it doesn't!" That much movement would've set me barfing (I remember my first "lesson", on Addie because he's tiny, & someone Tommy's size was too scary. I could barely be moved forward on a lunge. I was so scared). So...holy cow....I guess I really HAVE come a long way. I'm even grateful for the ten years between trying, the crash, & trying again. Taught me that I need this,love this,want this.

I did like the kudos from super horse-woman. It felt good. End of May last year is when I first contacted Janice, then found you guys here.

Hope Rick's nasty cold gets better soon, & the teachers pull out what they need for this work week. I'm glad I don't have to think about or buy hay, but sure is interesting to read about.

Supposed to snow tonight, but a "Spring" snow. Hopefully Nicker has calmed her Vortex down. Oh, Nicker! I got & am reading Gawani Pony Boy's "Horse, Follow Me Closely" (cheap on Amazon). Very interesting, you'd like it. Even mentioned it to Janice, & she said she's watched some of his stuff & found it "hmmm...interesting" (but could tell she liked whatever she saw; Janice very wary of anything spilling into aery-faery realm. Pony Boy doesn't go there at all. All about Native American realness w/horses).

Funny thing to share w/you'all; had a dream last week, must've been all combined w/fuzzy winter coats posts & the airplanes that fly over Janice's place & reading/thinking about being "leader": but I dreamed that I was out at Janice's & a plane flew over. A black colt, maybe 3 hands high ran over to me for protection, as it was scared of the plane. I ran my hands & arm thru it's deep furry coat (I think it was NorthernStar that mentioned the arm-deep wintercoat), then it trotted away. I turned to talk to Janice, & another plane flew over. The colt came scampering back to me, but it had become taller, more Addie's size. Reassured the colt, then the danged alarm went off & I woke up.

Told Janice about this dream. She said "Hmmm...interesting". I kinda think it's a funny combination of stuff my head is working on, but it was a nice dream.

Good to feel like what I've been working on for almost is year is coming out of the dream-stage. Onward & upward.


----------



## Roadyy

Good on you, tj. Hope it continues.

I have done all my chores, ate supper, had my long hot shower and now laying in bed perusing the web. I'm going to flip TV channels and see if I can find something to watch til I fall asleep.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, thanks! I hope you didn't get the Harley Davidson cold from me over the internet. You can blame my DS, too, if you want! Sorry it turned into a sinus infection. 

Here y'all go...blame Celeste. This is our Albany Cutter sleigh, pulled by the world's best Mennonite Morgan, JR. 






Nancy


----------



## Northernstar

Just splendid!! My newer Morgan, Sugar, is trained to drive a sleigh- acquiring her was unexpected, (but glad I did!) so keeping with hay and other such supplies is top priority. _Someday_, however....


----------



## NickerMaker71

All good TJ!!. Will look into that book.

Got the call, my feed was in!! Yea! Bought all FOUR bags!:wink: should hold me a while.lol

Saw my nephew I mentioned, and asked him to clarify the hay thing. He said that he prefers the first cutting for horses bc it doesn't contain clover, which much of the second cutting does. ( assuming around here anyway). He said clover often molds a tiny bit, which wouldn't bother cows, but not good for horses. He said, second cutting probably would be better; softe and tender, only of,course if it didn't contain clover.

Got to the barn, horses, Anxious, not sure if just eager to eat or there's going to be a change in the weather, but they were 'different'. Jay finished his grain and kinda stood there, not eating hay, so I decided to play with him and make him use his mind. 

Here is where I question my self.....I feel comfortable with desensitizing....looping the rope on legs, flinging it over his body, jumping up and down like a weirdo....anything to help keep him calm.....but it's the moving of the feet I am still not comfortable with.....he moves his hind quarters pretty well, but not as good as I think he should...but I question myself bc that clinic I went to last spring,the guy always 'yelled' at me for allowing the horse to move his front feet while his hind quarters turned...I thought I was doing OK, I got him to move his feet!:shock: he just doesn't spin in one front foot.

Now I question if I'm doing it right, and tonight Jay acted annoyed at my making him move by putting his ears back at me. That's not like him. I made a really loud ugly buzzer type sound like I had read to do when he put his ears back at me, instead of NO! He eventually stopped the ears laying back, but I feel like I am confusing or screwing him up.....I didn't stop bugging him ( de sensitizing and moving his feet, front and back) until he seemed to relax a bit. His eyes said he still wasn't pleased.....but he stopped raising his head and looking frightened.....and annoyed.

How do I know I'm doing it right? I keep hearing that guy in my head...saying, NO, NO, NO! Ugh.

Rainn seemed beside herself too tonight, so I rubbed her down. She kept turning sround and touching my head with her muzzle as if to thank me.

After I worked with both, they happily went to eat hay, but not until! Funny night.

Getting the winter blues...called an old friend, were going to have dinner Thursday. 

Also put a call into my old riding instructor....spring is near, I want to take a couple lessons to help,with confidence. Hope she has room for me.

TJ, that close up pic is actually of Rainn! . She does have the sweetest face...hard to resist! 

Ok, lights out for me!

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Northernstar

Good deal on getting your 4 bags, NickerMaker, and a dinner to look forward to! Just came in from _feeding the hay_, got a message that my _delivery of hay _is coming in the morning, the second I finish chores. So likewise, I'm _hitting the hay_ right now, as morning always comes early


----------



## Stan

*for the droad minded and the deep thinkers and at risk to my freedom plus to lift the*

It's only when you see a mosquito landing on your dangly bits
that a man realizes that there 
is always a way 
to solve problems without using violence. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock:











Sorry 
spelling mistakes its been along day

but we are over 40 and had children


----------



## Stan

*corrections*

it should have read


For the broad minded the deep thinkers and at risk to my freedom plus to lift the spirits of the ones deep in snow and feeling unwell.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm still pondering my little work session with Jay lst night....wondering if I push too much, meaning, if not one step why not three? Or a whole 360.:shock: who me? Would I ask too much? Hahaha. Maybe I am!

Here's what he did do well, flexed his neck both sides after only a try of two. He turned on the forehand and haunches. The turning of t he haunches seemed slow moving to me at first, I had to get 'loud' and swing the rope to move him at first....this is what made him give me the ears. Maybe I should stop and buy a lunge whip ( left mine some place) and not use the rope as a prompt...seems to make him edgy, plus, I want to be able to fling the rope end at him as a desensitization tool, not scare him.....how will he know the difference? Seems confusing to me too!:-|

The guy who taught the clinic used the end of the rope and spun it like a sideways lasso type of thing to get the horse to move over....with jays background, maybe that isn't a good idea, as like I said, I am trying to desensitize him to the rope. The whip would be better...... Thing is I normally do not need to get loud with Jay....maybe it was just the day. Will play again tonight.

Looks like the end of the week is to be sunny and 40s!!!! Woohoo! Now I have to get my butt working hard at work to get my lessons done so I can PLAY all weekend!!!!!. Ugh......my mind is blank tho......

Was told I get two more students tomorrow...twins....that's bring me to 26 !:shock: I am packed to capacity! Hope they are good ones...my troops are really working hard, I hate to upset the apple cart. Wish us luck!

Ok, gotta go....get to work early and start my plans for next week! Get that out of the way!

Have a great one everybody.


----------



## Roadyy

Most important thing to assure the horse that the rope itself is not evil is to rub him down with it after each thing you do with it to make him move. Same with the whip, flip the string around his legs on both sides , over his back and when he is moving like you want then rub the whip up and down his neck and around his head. This will reassure him the tool is not a bad thing and not to fear it. Hope that made as much since in type for as it did in mind form.

I'm glad you mentioned the desensitizing because it is raining here and I took the umbrella out to feed the horses. Decided to open and close it as if to shake the rain off right by Doc and he just stretches out to get a muzzle feel of it. Not a single flinch from him. Walked over by Trusty and did the same thing which got a 3 step bolt before stopping to look back. Walked over and let him smell it then did it again with a 1 step jump then a couple of snorts. The last time he just jerked his head away without moving his feet. All the while, Little Man is staying behind me trying to figure out what I'm doing. I turn and do it at him and he moves his head out of the way as it opens then shoves his muzzle into it to get a smell and taste. He musts think it is a toy for him because he tried to take it from me. 


I rubbed it all over all three of them and they were fine after that. I went back by each one last time after putting their feed out while opening and shutting it with almost no reaction from any of them.


Hope that helps your thinking, MN17.


Stan, I wonder if these ladies will pick up on that story. I don't think it will work the same on their upper danglies.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank Roaddy, I was hoping you would respond. Yes, I get what you are saying...did you get what I was saying? My fear is ruining him...he's so sweet, I don't want to make him mean...by doing something wrong.

I DID end with flinging the rope at him, over him, etc. so he didn't think it was a bad thing. He would raise his head a bit...normal I think, but didn't move his feet.

Maybe I can get mom to take video so I can watch what I am doing....could I be pulling on his head when I ask the back feet to move? Am I supposed to be? This whole moving the hind quarters thing has me confused.....

I can easily do it ON the horse.....that stuff I KNOW....this whole ground work stuff is new to me and makes me feel very anxious b/c I am afraid of making a mistake.....I think I did that with Skye, and she got mean on me. :-( Although I think she was a wacko. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Roadyy

I get what your fear is. As long as you continue to assure him the rope is a tool and not a punishment along with your body language then he will not fear you or the rope. No you should not be pulling his head while asking for the rear haunch to move. There should be slack in the lead as you point at his rear haunch. He is used to just riding and agreeing to go where you go without giving to hard commands. Now you are asking him to do stuff from the ground and he has to learn how to respond to you from a different view. 

I'm not sure how you learned to move the haunches, but I was taught to stand facing the horse just to the side of the head then lean over and towards the back of the horse with the whip reaching back. If he doesn't move the haunch then pop the ground lightly at first then quick and hard to get him to move it around. The point is to have him swing his haunch around and come back to facing you.

The trick is to do it in away that doesn't teach him to do it every time you walk to his side, else he will think he is suppose to swing his haunch around as you step towards the saddle to mount. 

Start with a smaller step. Try holding the lead loose in hand then putting your finger tip in his side right behind the stirrup til he swings his haunch around. It should get to the point where you barely even touch him and he swings it around. Make sure he is moving the foot closes to you in front of the other foot when he does it. Do that on both sides til he gets natural then go back to standing next to his head and reach at his haunch with the whip or rope.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, OK, I can picture how you are saying it...will have to reread later tho...LOL

I was taught to step and stare 'meanly' at his haunches, and the body movement will send him on his way....honestly I couldn't do it...I felt like a fool the way the guy taught us....and then he kept 'correcting' me....but I still didn't get it...not the best teacher. I wish he would have literally taken my arms/body etc and showed me instead of 'yelling' at me....this is why I am weary......

Your way sounds a bit simpler. Again, I'll try to get a video to help myself....I am thinking I may be pulling on his head inadvertanly, and maybe causing him to give me the ears......

wish I knew how to post videos so you could see too....but don't.

OK, I'll give it whirl tonight. THANKS!


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are being bad again. Glad to see you feeling ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> I'm not sure how you learned to move the haunches, but I was taught to stand facing the horse just to the side of the head then lean over and towards the back of the horse with the whip reaching back. If he doesn't move the haunch then pop the ground lightly at first then quick and hard to get him to move it around. The point is to have him swing his haunch around and come back to facing you.
> 
> The trick is to do it in away that doesn't teach him to do it every time you walk to his side, else he will think he is suppose to swing his haunch around as you step towards the saddle to mount. .


 
YES! He would start to swing each time I would come up to his side, so then I started walking back and forth so he wouldn't do that anymore. He sotpped and stood....maybe I am doing something right!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Most important thing to assure the horse that the rope itself is not evil is to rub him down with it after each thing you do with it to make him move. Same with the whip, flip the string around his legs on both sides , over his back and when he is moving like you want then rub the whip up and down his neck and around his head. This will reassure him the tool is not a bad thing and not to fear it. Hope that made as much since in type for as it did in mind form.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned the desensitizing because it is raining here and I took the umbrella out to feed the horses. Decided to open and close it as if to shake the rain off right by Doc and he just stretches out to get a muzzle feel of it. Not a single flinch from him. Walked over by Trusty and did the same thing which got a 3 step bolt before stopping to look back. Walked over and let him smell it then did it again with a 1 step jump then a couple of snorts. The last time he just jerked his head away without moving his feet. All the while, Little Man is staying behind me trying to figure out what I'm doing. I turn and do it at him and he moves his head out of the way as it opens then shoves his muzzle into it to get a smell and taste. He musts think it is a toy for him because he tried to take it from me.
> 
> 
> I rubbed it all over all three of them and they were fine after that. I went back by each one last time after putting their feed out while opening and shutting it with almost no reaction from any of them.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps your thinking, MN17.
> 
> 
> Stan, I wonder if these ladies will pick up on that story. I don't think it will work the same on their upper danglies.


 
They will now. I may have upset a few. Could be my farewell joke. But I thought it was so true, I'm going to use it when dealing with men who hit their wives to drive home a point


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you are being bad again. Glad to see you feeling ok.


 
Surviving under the pressure and working hard at trying to sort things Time will tell.


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't see any vulgar language or offensive words in your post so I find it hard pressed and reaching for them to ban you over that post. May be more fitting around men, but most of the people here have seen alot worse than that on this site from people who aren't banned.

It has been another busy morning here at work and glad of it to make the day go by faster.


MN17, sounds like you are doing fine. You realized the miscue and adjusted your language so he could better understand what you were asking. Remember the same technique will not work on every horse. Sometimes you have to adjust and tweak it til it works for the horse you are using it on. If you see him getting mean then give him a CTJ moment and make him work hard for about 2 minutes then come back and start over. You know Jay better than we do and how he reacts to different stimuli so I can tell you all kinds of things, but you know and see what works for you and him. I believe you know how much you can do in each lesson and give him ample time to rest and absorb what just happened so he can figure it out on his own. I found that to be the hardest thing for me to learn how to do. Giving them a break to soak in the lesson before doing it again and then moving on to the next thing of they show they got it.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## tjtalon

Finally got to sit down & watch GreenTree's vid of her JR & the sleigh. Just beautiful. And what a pretty horse!

Was waiting w/interest for the replies re Nicker's desensitizing w/the rope. All I know, of course, is the bits & pieces I've read which made sense to me, about rubbing the tool over the horse so he/she knows it's not an evil thing, before one does what needs to be done. I'll not retain, likely, Rick's replies/advice to Nicker, but it sure occurred to me that he's a better teacher for this than the one you had before, Nicker. Forgive me for intruding on that conversation, if I did. Am finding it very interesting, & I try to glean whatever I can...including hay tips!

Today I had a lost cell phone (amid a ton of other stuff, was a busy day) & tracked down the owner thru the phone's contacts. She came in to get her phone, said she must've dropped it in her parking lot, as she was upset that her daughter was in the hospital. Her daughter had been mucking out a stall beside a greenbroke 3 yr old she owns & is working with. Apparently the horse has been fine,willing,trustworthy, but this woman slipped a bit while mucking & the manure rake hit her filly on the withers. Horse exploded. Woman has 2 broken ribs & a bruised kidney. Resident said she'll be okay, as in good shape, but, geez...

Told her I always move the horses outta their run-ins, no matter how much I trust them (like Janice's horses [except Spirit now, as I don't know her well anyway]), & her story was a good reality check for me, as have gotten a bit lax w/attention around the peaceful horses. Will keep a good hold on my rake! I always move the steel rake out of the pen after I've scooped up, before I pick up w/the plastic rake. Janice has told me that her horses won't care about the rake leaning on a fence inside, but I move it out anyway, 'cuz you just never know. What if one of the guys or girls brushed up against it on accident & it dropped & hit them? I'm being over-cautious, but...that's good for me. Better cautious than caught in a blow up, w/one or the other of us being hurt.

The resident's story did push my fear button, but I turned it into yet another awareness factor in my head. I know very well these are not big friendly dogs. There's a whole 'nother brain there that says "watch out for being eaten".

Well..a kinda horse story on a work day, how 'bout that?!

Stan, I really liked your post. Nothing offensive there! I wish the idiots projecting whatever/hopefully not war against each other over Ukraine would pay attention to it. As for women's bits & mosquitos...hmmm...depends. Any delicate area counts. I'd just as soon not swat onto my...eyelid. Might leave an unsightly bruise.


----------



## Celeste

I thought that Stan *was* talking about eyelids. Saggy eyelids. That dangle. That was it.


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, Celeste, dangly eyelids. Dang, I hate those. Swatting a mosquito on those won't help a bit.


----------



## tjtalon

One more thing before leaving for the night:

Stan, you haven't upset anyone. I expect to see comments re dangly items for the next page...& all funny.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No worries. I'll let this post dangle while I go get ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ I am glad you like the pony boy book.
I have re-read it twice and got something different out of it both times.
It is a very different type of horsemanship book.

I am very bad with the ground work when it comes to horses.
As long as someone will hold so I can get on, the rest has always came with time.
I feel that once I can get on unassisted and I can trim their feet without a backache all is good.
Most likely I am doing this the wrong way, but the ride is more fun than the ground work.


----------



## Eole

Greentree: great video, how lovely! I have a Canadian mare, a sugar bush and a sleigh... just never had time put them all together.  One day...

NS, I love Morgans. You know that the Canadian horse breed is very close genetically and historically to the Morgan?

TJ, I like your Horse Monday stories, it's my weekly soap show, better than on TV! You have come a long way for sure.

Stan, you make me laugh and I always look forward to your weird sense of humour. This is a 40+ thread, after these years, a lot of things go dangling... (now P-Pilot will be VERY happy to be included...)

I think I'll download the PonyBoy book, I'm intrigued now. I prefer riding, but I find ground work makes everything else easier and more fun. I tend to go back to ground work when I have issues creeping up.

NM, did you survive the added twins?

I had Tuesday off and made it into a horsy-day with my 11+14yo nieces. We had time to thoroughly groom the two mares; now they smell very girly and are shinier despite unending shedding. The girls actually fought to clean the stalls (hoping they'll never grow out of it ).
Later in the day, I had them ride my mare. It's the first time I let kids on my horse and it was all good fun. I was leading on foot. The youngest takes riding lessons and I could let her take control. Here's a picture of the oldest girl.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, you make me feel a little better!:lol: I want not brought up with or trained to do ground work, so I am unfamiliar and uncomfortable with it. I can rode, and make him turn his haunches and what not while astride....but I'm struggling.

So, I did video myself tonight....and found the person out there doesn't know much about turning haunches from the ground!:lol::lol::lol: 

I can turn his front around, is that called turning on the forehand? I had to do that in showmanship, can desensitize like a champ, but not so good at the haunch thing, at least on the ground.:-(

After my little session, I again felt the sparkle had left jays eyes. I've worked very hard to bring that back, as he came to me with a 'broken spirit'. The last two days after our little sessions his eyes are just....sad? Unsure? It breaks my heart.

He's a super gentle soul, and like Roaddy said, this doesn't fit for all horses...so I am going to stop the haunches thing until I can consult my instructor. I don't want to ruin a good thing. He's very well behaved, just thought I would try something's I was reading about. I will continue the things I am comfortable with tho....

I hated to leave the barn feeling out of sorts, and it turned out I didn't have to.....when I put his blanket on, I was on one knee buckling the front. I started to rub his head, and he started to drop it ever so slightly, more and more, and more......until he totally gave up and his chin hit my knee! Boom! LOL. He was totally relaxed! That made me feel like I made amends.

TJ, I think you can appreciate the whole 'horse spirit' thing. . No intruding there!

I'm also real careful to take the rake out. What if it fell and they stepped on the tines and it wacked them in the face!:shock: that would be horrible,

Wish me luck tomorrow....my two new ones come....hope they don't upset my little family we've created.:-(. With new ones...you never know.....

Have a good night all


----------



## Roadyy

So glad to see you were able to end on a positive note. Doc must be from the same blood as Jay because he is the same way with groundwork. He is all to eager to do a job, but when it comes to groundwork he seems to get bored and nonchalant about the whole ordeal. As soon as you stop and bring the saddle out then his head is alert and ready to work. It's as if he is saying BTDT even got a tshirt now lets get to the nitty gritty. 

Trusty takes very well to ground work and keeps his attention on me for cues. He was very good with voice cues for changing gates before hurting his leg and not doing any for a long time. I will be starting him back into work next week.

Little Man is spirited and rebellious. He will throw his head and give mini bucks on the lunge line trying to tire you or get you frustrated. It takes a while to convince him you will outlast him then he comes down and watches for cues. I tried to break that in the beginning then soon realized that wouldn't work on his personality.




It's 100% chance of rain today and fed the horses in it at 5:20am. I'm now sitting here at work pondering how long I will get to stay. I'm not sure how much dry work is available for the welders to keep enough to warrant me being here. We will see within the next 2 hours. Hope everyone is having a great day.

MN17, good luck with the teens. I have a few story about teens from back in my younger days, but think I will save them for my 20 million dollar memoir sales.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm wondering if the animals take on the personality of their owners....I TOO prefer to get to the nitty gritty and get the job done. My DOG is the same exact way....let's do what we are to do (walks in her case), and do it right! Otherwise she is not satisfied, and I will suffer the conciquences....her whining.:? hahahaha

Funny how horses, like people, are so different.

Roaddy, are you hourly? if so, you must lose out on pay if they call a rain day?

Thinking of a mental health day next week, speaking of days off....we'll see....

Sun is out, and I'm having dinner with an old friend.  YEA!

Eole, looks like a fun day! Your horse is so pretty! What breed?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, I am on hourly pay so it does effect my pay on rain outs. Luckily today the rain subsided and the sun came out to make a beautiful day. 


Eole, your horse look like it is having a lot of fun from the facial expression. Very happy horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Eole! Happy to be your weekly soap on HorseMondays; maybe should name it "As The Manure Turns"...!

MR, I do like this book. It's like it has layers. More than a reference book, something special about it, like I need to go thru my own "layers" to glean the lessons...more than once.

Nicker, I wonder if we unconsciously choose, or are Given by Those who watch over us, animals which reflect who we are, rather than they take "us" on (which they likely do also,w/familiarity/bonding, staring from their basic selves. Like, just silly kitties: Savannah can be imperious & surly, complains if she doesn't get her own way (then shrugs it off if she can't), & is always there to be a best friend that just listens. Hmmm. Sounds familiar. Timothy is happy, trusting, curious, mischievous & always on the lookout for something new to investigate. My better aspects! I AM drawn to lesson horse Addie, always have been. He's little, spunky & has a mind of his own; "Ok, I'm very willing to do what you want but you have to be clear about what you want, & if you're not, I'll do EXACTLY what I want!". Well, I could be off base w/this line of thinking, but bet everyone has similar stories re the critters & horses in their lives. I've noticed w/the horses @ Janice's, when we look each other in the eye; there always seems to be a question in their eyes, like, do we sync? Hmmm. Interesting to think about.

Rick, I had the same question about rain-outs & getting paid. Hope it all balances out.

Happy Friday tomorrow to you'all. I have 2 more days. Supposed to get some spring-wet-snow for the next couple of days but no great accumulation. HorseMonday should be ok. No lesson scheduled, just muckin', but that's ok.

Oh, computer question: my FireFox browser is out of date & getting funky (it's sometimes is getting hard to get to this chat). I've wanted to switch to GoogleChrome. Will all my "stuff" (contacts/favorites/saved links) stay extant if I switch? Apologies for the question, but will never be techno-savvy.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, typo, I meant to type "starting from their basic selves", not "staring". But, they do stare at us, lol! Hope your twins are a good addition & not a disruption.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ I switched to Google Chrome. When installing, mind you this is a quick install too,
I was given an option to import favorites from Internet Explorer.
I chose not to do this as a clean up theory.
Word to the wise, Google tries to install add-ons and extras, I declined on this junk.
I still run Internet Explorer on this computer also, they can both function on the same machine.

These are functions I have disabled.
No	App	Gmail	7 First user	C:\Documents and Settings
No	App	Google Drive	6.3 First user	C:\Documents and Settings
No	App	Google Search	0.0.0.20	First user	C:\Documents and Settings
No	App	YouTube	4.2.6 First user	C:\Documents and Settings
No	Extension	Google Docs	0.5	First user	C:\Documents and Settings
No	Extension	Google Wallet	0.0.6.1	First user	C:\Documents and Settings

Google Chrome is much faster than Internet Explorer.
If Internet Explorer has compatibility issues with an html page it will not load the entire page.
As for security issues with Google Chrome I cannot provide any advise.
I have no idea what they collect in the form of user data.
Purging of temp files and cookies are a must, a lot of remnants are left on the hard drive.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Food for Thought!

Just sharing here.
CCleaner.com has a program called Piriform CCleaner.
This software is freeware with no crap attached.
Helps performance quite a bit, cleans cookies and temp files, can repair common registry errors,
computer start-up options can be adjusted.
You could pay to have their full version, not sure of the cost.


----------



## Koolio

It looks like it has been a busy week for everyone!

Roadyy - I hope you don't miss too much time at work due to rain. Do you have to wait around to seek or would you be released to go home?

Tjtalon - I am happy to hear you got some good feedback on Monday. Kudos to you and your progress. It also sounds like you are getting better at reading the horses. I can see how much your confidence is increasing with every post. Good for you!

Nicker - good luck with your two new students. I hope they integrate well into your classroom. 
As far as ground work, I don't have an ideas for you. I tried some ground work for a time, but didn't find it terribly valuable for me. Like you, I am very practical and just want to get on with what needs to be done. That said, I think we all do lots of ground work with our horses every time we feed, groom, and interact with them. Being mindful of what we ask, how we ask and what we get back in return is important. Every time we do these things, we are training and reenforcing "handy" behaviour.

It's been a busy week around here. Cheeky Pony (Himmy) jumped out of her stall again. This time she cleared the wheelbarrow that was parked in the stall door while the stable manager was quickly picking up poop. Her surgery is booked for Wednesday morning so I will Himmy to the vet clinic on Tuesday afternoon after work and then pick her up Thursday. We will all breathe a little better once she is through the surgery. Hopefully after a couple weeks of stall rest, we will move her to another stable that has a small outdoor pen. I'd like to set her up at home, but we don't have a small pen and the ground will be frozen for at least another month or two.

I'm still teaching my night class in addition to my day job, so life is busy. I was hoping to go part time during the day, but vet bills are keeping me working full time. My old man, Sam, has a penile carcinoma / melanoma that is getting quite large and irritated. The vet didn't want to remove it last year because she was worried the surgery would restrict his ability to pee. It is localized, but it has also grown quite a lot and started bleeding more this week. I'll try cleaning and treating it well this weekend and see if that helps. It has been too cold to do anything so far because the risk of frostbite is so high. It's a tough call to decide how aggressively to treat this as he is coming up 24, but is still otherwise healthy. He has had this cancer for years and so far it hasn't spread.

Tomorrow is a PD day so today is kind of like my Friday. I hope everyone has a great weekend and you all see some nicer weather. It has been brutally cold her, but is supposed to turn tomorrow sometime. I look forward to seeing some around or just above freezing temperatures instead of these -20's. It is March, so we should see some better temps soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Well, it is still the honeymoon period, but the twins seem pretty OK!:thumbsup:

Had a wonderful dinner with two old friends. We laughed a lot. I really needed it.

Koolio, if you go part time....what would,you do or teach? It seems when it rains it pours, huh? That cheeky sure likes to jump! Wow!


----------



## tjtalon

Good the twins seem ok, Nicker. Thanks, Tracey, I think I'm getting it, bit by bit..

MR, I downloaded GoogleChrome, got the bit of stuff I had on IE, which is dupilcated on FireFox, but on FireFox have alot more, including You Guys. Can't off that, tonite anyway, or will lose all that stuff, plus the firewall. I have some good clean-ups & anti-spyware installed already from the guy that works on our comps @ work (much better than what came w/my comp; they want $# for updates, but working good so far). Dang. I kept the IE for backup, guess will do so also w/FireFox, but now GoogleChrome is the browser. I have tons of room on my hard drive, so guess it's all good for now. I know there's a more efficient way here, but I don't know what it is, so will defrag the comp & go to bed! I do purge files/cookies as a rule, at least once a week, & use the anti-spyware every time I go to any site I don't usually go to.


----------



## Stan

Nickers you mentioned in an earlier post you wondered if animals take on the personality of there owner.

What's Bugs going to turn out like once he gets into work again. It frightens me to think about that:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, you're funny!:lol:

So after my wonderful night with friends my DH told me something that made me go...:-(. I confide/trust in very few people.....apparently, according to what he heard, it's better to not trust anyone....my list has now diminished even more. Apparently I can only trust about three people in my life...,how sad is that? 

I find it very disheartening, :-( Sigh.....kinda ruined my night....and still bothers me this morning....I can only shake my head and think people never cease to amaze me.....maybe this is why I love animals so......:wink:

Up and attem today....want to be done with my responsibilities and out the door early this afternoon.....it's to be sunny and 40s...I want to RIDE!!!!!

Have a happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Our average work week consists of 57 hours and I have my bills based on 49 hour work weeks. This keeps the occasional rain out acceptable. There have been a few times where we didn't get more than 30 hours in a week due to such heavy and long rain. When we had the freezing rain come through and lay a sheet of ice on everything, we were off for 2.5 days and it hurt a lot of people here because they live above their means. I have been down that road and do my very best to stay off of it. Oh and I was able to work a full 10 hour day as the sun came out around lunch then disappeared back behind the clouds to cool things back down around 2.


MN17, glad the twins are doing well and hope it continues. I'm sorry you lost another confidant and feel deprived of having a selection of friends to share certain feelings and thoughts with. 

I called the vet yesterday to verify our appointment on Saturday because I hate waiting til the last minute to have a cancellation. Seriously bothers me when that happens. Good thing too, because she was trying to find my number to call me to cancel. She is having vehicle troubles and needs to take her truck to the dealer after her clinic for servicing. I have to call her back today as I was busy during the time I was suppose to call her yesterday to find out if Monday or Thursday of next week is open for her to come out. Works out better because she was not sure she would be able to get all three their shots, coggins and floated before dark since her clinics have been known to go over to late afternoon. 



I put the door up on MIL's room last night, but didn't have the energy to do the knob so I installed a hook latch like a screen door has for her to open and shut it.
Then me and DW sat down to watch *Ultimate Gift* on DVD. I bought it and the follow up *Ultimate Life* so we could watch it tonight. We were able to go watch it with several couples from church as a premier before it was released in theaters. I hope you all will watch these movies as there are full of lessons for living. I will say that I have serious leakage during these movies so be prepared and fore warned.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well, it is still the honeymoon period, but the twins seem pretty OK!:thumbsup:
> 
> Had a wonderful dinner with two old friends. We laughed a lot. I really needed it.
> 
> Koolio, if you go part time....what would,you do or teach? It seems when it rains it pours, huh? That cheeky sure likes to jump! Wow!


If I go part time I would continue teaching my grade 7's and 9's but not the 8's and I would also keep up the night class. It isn't ideal as I would lose half of my pay and still have to be at work most of the day because classes are on a rotating schedule. I'm doing all I can to stick it out to June, but some days are brutal. I have at least a half dozen notorious and chronic troublemakers in each of my 3 grade 8 classes in addition to some very high needs kids. One or two is manageable, but a half dozen or more in a class of over 32 is insane. 

I'm glad you had a great evening with your friends. Try not to let people disappoint you too much. I find that I enjoy the company of many people, but I trust very few. If I expect people to behave as I would, I am often disappointed. I tend to wear my heart and my mind on my sleeve, so what you see is what you get. It is hard to deal with others that are not so transparent, but you cannot let that make you lose faith in people in general. 

Our horse club had their awards night last night. Since I didn't have to plan for today, could go. I received a prize for exceeding my goal of riding 50 miles on the trails. I didn't quite make my goals in the versatility program where you have to participate an a number of different types of equine events, but if will this year. Last year, I ended up with work commitments on almost every horse show and clinic I had planned. This year, I shouldn't have any extra commitments and hope to. Make a few shows and clinics this summer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, congrats on the award!! 

wow! I'll never complain about 26 students....your load is CRAZY!!!! I would consider the part time too! Especially since you are doing the night class. 

Yes, I wear my heart on my sleeve too....obviously. :-|


----------



## danny67

I spent several years as a supply teacher. Ahh, A full day's work and at the barn by 4pm. If you go half time, someone is going to be verrrry thankful for the other half of your job.


----------



## Koolio

*What I want in life...*

Love this! 










I've got numbers 1, 2, 4, 6, 9, and 11 covered. I've also got number 10, and he is a man who supports me having a horse habit. I am so blessed. 

I gotta add though...

16. All the time in the world to play with horses
17. A nice red tractor to clean up horse poop


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, may I?

18. A nice tractor of any color whether red, blue, green, purple striped or yellow 
polka dotted to clean up horse poop.

HaHa! _However_..... I do get an awesome work out every day without said tractor! There's always a silver lining


----------



## Stan

I'll add number 19 The time to pay with the horse after picking up poo with the multi coloured or red tractor


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!

Bolted from work on time today and grabbed a really nice ride!!!!

Jay rode really well, in fact, I think the ground work has changed him a bit.....he was SUPER responsive...meaning, ya know when you first learn to drive, and you seem to jerk the passengers? Yeah, I hardly had to touch his sides and he was wiling To go!:lol::lol: I felt like I was in the new drivers car....I would,hardly move and he would want to go, lol

Really funny thing....just got back from our ride, Jay was tied up, ready to be unsaddled, and I was standing there talking to my mom. Mags was there and decided to go nose to nose with Jay......she LICKED his nose!!!!:lol::lol::lol: in response, Jay gave the upper nose lip up! Hahaha. It was the cutest thing EVER!!!!

As I was out riding, I got a call from my dads wife...guess my dad is bad and she took him to the emergency room. Bad means he stays in bed all day, is confused and I guess he fell in the shower the other day. I've told her several times that it's time to move,him to the home.....but she won't...it's all about $$$$ for her. She can't give him the care he needs. They moved to where they are so they could easily go to the 'home'.......I think he ready needs to go...if you know what I mean. I suspect he will be admitted, so I will go visit tomorrow....she allows him to sleep all day and not take his meds, so no wonder he is wacked out....he needs to be under contestant care....but I am the youngest, so. Nobody listens to me....:-|

So,happy for,the weekend..DH works this weekend, so...maybe a horsey and movie weekend. 

Well, it's time for some Girl Scout cookies....I still have to wo boxes left! :lol:

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Our beautiful ride.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jay wondering....why is here a fish here?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry to hear that work is being so tough for some of you.

Our "little" tractor is a Kubota-it's orange-DH's Dad just bought a medium sized tractor It's another "K" name & it's orange, also. Ours needs two front tires, as they are flat-maybe next month. This month he's getting two new lithium batteries for his power tools-always something for him & his "toys"!

DH went out on a ATV ride today & wouldn't you know it-the power went off-it was off for 3 hours, but I called after two & they said it would be about another hour for the last 35 houses. They were right on the money w/that estimate.

I might go watch some bull-riding tomorrow-it will be the inaugural event for a new arena for Laughlin.

We are not cold in the sense that so many of you are, but we had a strong wind all day today & it was chilly & uncomfortable. I would like it to be about 15 degrees warmer, so I can thaw out my old, cold bones.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Went and looked at a friends trailer today as a prospect for a cheap hauler for us...










It's got a few years beneath it's wheels, it certainly needs some TLC to be pretty again, and it has stock trailer roots, but it's a 3 horse slant as it stands, it's mechanically and physically solid as a rock, and I'm handy enough to make her shine again.

Thinking thinking....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got the call...dad has pneumonia...he's been admitted to,the hospital...he gets it often....hope he hangs in there.....I'll go check on him tomorrow. Hospital maybe the best place for,him! They can regulate his meds.

Prayers and positive thoughts please.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry NM I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Happy Place

*Cross your fingers!*

I'm going in the morning to look at a horse. She's a 7yo TWH. Supposed to be a real mellow girl. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Got the call...dad has pneumonia...he's been admitted to,the hospital...he gets it often....hope he hangs in there.....I'll go check on him tomorrow. Hospital maybe the best place for,him! They can regulate his meds.
> 
> Prayers and positive thoughts please.


I hope your dad feels better soon.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - sending good thoughts your way that your dad recovers quickly. Glad you had a good ride today.

PD day was good. I went to a very good session on classroom management and picked up some good ideas. I managed a quick stop at the tack shop to get the pony a stall toy. DD and I went to the stable tonight to give Cheeky her antibiotics and change her bandages and I got a ride in on Koolio. He was a good boy as always. Now that the weather is starting to get better, I am looking forward to having him home again. I think he will be glad to come home at the end of the month too. 

Since Cheeky Pony will be recovering from her surgery for the next six weeks or so, my daughter may take Koolio to her working student job at her coach's barn. She starts April 1. She has also been offered another horse, but if she takes Koolio, she will have one of our horses to compete on and I can go back to lessons sooner because I won't have to haul in. I am torn between the extra training and lessons both of us would get and simply having him home again. We will wait a few weeks to find out how long it will take the pony to recover and what her coach thinks is best before we decide.

We are supposed to see above freezing this weekend. Liquid water!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts...
Nicker, I hope your dad will get the care he needs...hospital for the pneumonia & meds, then CARE.

PrivatePilot, I don't know much about trailers, but that big trailer, even if old, sure looks like a good size for big horses!

Janice sent me the 2 pictures she took last Monday of me on Addie. She forgot about my stupid phone & sent them to the phone, so had to ask a co-worker if I could send them to him so he could send to my email, so I could post them. Whew. Don't want to ask him to do that again, & don't want to bother Rick w/the same thing, so...might always be packing my digital camera in my HorseMonday bag from now on, just in case. Anyway...next couple of posts will be me & Addie.


----------



## tjtalon

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/Addie1_zpsa9a69b7b.jpg?t=1394258602


----------



## tjtalon

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/Addie2_zps7aac8c5d.jpg?t=1394258602


----------



## tjtalon

well..you have to click on the link,sorry. Definitely have to pack my camera from now on.


----------



## tjtalon

PS dontcha love the fuzzy coat on Addie?! In the 2nd pic we're stepping towards Janice. He pays attention to me (as long as I'M paying attention). I really like the saddle, good on my hips & rear, I don't hurt as much, w/the support. If I have have my own saddle, I'll look for one like it.

I have to ask Janice this question, but something's bugging me. For the last 2 weeks I've had dreams about horse crashes. I'm never involved, but am rushing to help the person that has crashed. Last night it was about my co-worker, Teri, (who was trying to revive her horse thing [she's experienced] but has gotten waylaid w/finances & time); Teri was on a bay, cantering in an arena, when the horse stumbled & went down, w/Teri falling beneath the horse. I screamed "Teri!" & ran towards the both of them, but the fear jolted me awake. I'm just getting my confidence back; do you'all think this & the other dreams are just my own fear resurfacing so it can work itself away? Has been a bit unsettling, since I'm just getting a handle on things horse-wise. Any thoughts/advice appreciated. Dreams are just dreams, after all, but, geez...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....so much for sleeping in....apparently I forgot to Inform the dog, she was up and raring to go at normal time!:?:lol:

Thanks for the positive thoughts...like my said, my dad seems to get pneumonia yearly....but he's pretty weak and frail, so hope he can fight it. Again tho, now that he is in the hospital they can monitor his dementia meds. The fallin in the shower really bothers me....that is a huge clue to me and should be to her that she can't give him proper care. Gee whiz...

Forgot,to mention yesterday that it was the First day in months I didn't have to ride in snow pants and all my gear. By the end, the sun was going down and I chose to out my hat on, but not until....spring is creeping in.:clap: YEA. Hoping to ride the next two days as well...we shall see.

TJ my first thoughts when I saw Addie, was, WOW fuzzy!. You can always send me the pics from your phone, I can resend them for,you. No biggy.

Koolio, I love a good PD day! You sounded up and chipper. Did you learn things that can be used Monday?

Pilot, seeing that trailer gets me excited about spring. We are waiting on our trailer. It's coming from out west and had to be special ordered, so the next big truck load that comes this way, it's to be on....the we have to get it in the next stae over. It's the closest dealer of that make....I'm stashing the $$$$ away, mom and I are splitting it.

Gosh these horses are expensive....but it will be the first brand new horse trailer I've ever owned! Very excited about this! :happydance:

TJ, the dreams....not sure, could be your subconscious mind working through some fears since you're make great headway and moving beyond many of your past obstacles.

Sigh...the dog is now fast asleep...and here I sit...LOL, guess it's time to get the coffee brewing.

Hoping the sun shines today where ever you are!!

Here's to saddle time!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a cool pic from yesterday's ride....look at that sky...such a rarity!. Puts me in a good place.


----------



## Roadyy

Wanted to go ahead and post these for my friend, Terry, who I would never complain about helping post pictures or much of anything if she asked.:hug:


----------



## Roadyy

PP, those are nice pulling trailers and is similar to the style I want. They are going for around $2000 down this way in the condition that one appears in.


MR, good luck on your horse hunt. I hope this TWH works out for you so you can get back to riding consistently.


Tj, I think because you are extending the accident to someone else instead of yourself it seems like your horse confidence is building enough to feel helpful to those lesser experienced than you. Now you aren't the accident victim needing rescued anymore and ready to jump in to help another renewer in this case. It could be the final steps of releasing your fears and inhibitions from your horse accident. Congrats on making it past that stage!!!!


MN17, sometimes we don't see the differences a little ground work can make until the horse gets it and til then it seems like meaningless exercises. I agree with others here in that it isn't something I do every week on every horse, but it is a tool to help get a horse back into shape when I don't have the time time to ride. It is also a tool to fine tune some voice commands and leadership boundaries. It's those little nibbles off the tip of the string that make the string disappear without realizing it was going away. Looks like you have a beautiful sky painted for your ride and glad you were able to enjoy it without the entire wardrobe on.


I got a call from the son of the guy who came after the horse poop last weekend. He wants a load of it too and his gf wants to see about coming out to ride the horses. He knows nothing about horses, but seems to think she used to ride all the time when she had a horse a while back. I invited them to come over this afternoon to meet in person and get to know each other better. Will update the results.


Sat down with DW to watch *Ultimate Life* last night and DD came in to watch it with us. My wife told her how my water fall runs during the first one and DD wants to watch it so she can see me cry. I fell asleep about 20 minutes into rewatching it,lol. It was late anyways and being doped up on meds wiped me out.

We put our '11 Altima back in the shop and turns out the Mass Air Flow sensor is bad. They tried to tell me it wasn't covered under my warranty and I told them they better look again and check the extended warranty I bought too. What was going to cost me $427 is now just the $100 deductible. My wife is driving a new Murano with all the bells and whistles til atleast Wednesday when the car should be fixed. I like it, but she is still insisting on a 7 passenger Pathfinder.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ooooo, I love the Muranos!!!

I'm a honda fan, have had three.....next on my list is a Pilot!

That is after DHs heap,of junk dies, we get a truck, pay it off.....then it's my turn again!:lol: it'll be a while,:wink: but I'll enjoy the truck, and pull the new trailer!:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-you are a big help to those of us that don't get all this techno stuff. Is your wife going to look for another job? Or at least take a break for awhile?

Pilot-Looks like a nice trailer. Mine (that looks similar) ,but is a bumper pull, has a double floor, as the previous owner had drafts. I love the big front tack room-I could sleep in there, if I had to.

NM-prayers coming for your Dad. Can he get that pneumonia shot? Nice to see your blue sky!

TJ-You look very good on Addie-he sure did grow the hair, didn't he?

We should have a nice day today-just hope it's not real windy. Hubby got home about 10 minutes after the power came back on. He loved the chicken salad I made-good thing -there is over 3 pounds of it!

Happy horse time to all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, Roaddy, I've noticed before the desensitizing and ground work does seem to lighten Jay up....sans the haunch work:wink: although while on I practiced turning his haunches left and right, and he did the best yet!

Still want to teach him to side pass....but will wait til my instructor is involved....not completely sure how to start that, she started my other QH side passing, I finished her.

CCG, we will take some of that chicken salad! We LOVE left overs.:wink: I have a really tasty hot chicken salad recipe. Is yours hot or cold? We should swap!

I really should get moving.....:?:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, sounds like the power trip didn't go to anyone's head. Glad it wasn't out long enough to ruin anything. DW took 2 of the written exams for her School Bus CDL. She passed bus general knowledge and one other, but she is worried about the air breaks portion and I told her I would help. I find it ironic that she is leaving a 10 child class of 2 year olds to go drive around a buss load of kids acting like 2 year olds. lol


MN17, I did forget to mention good thoughts for your dad. I do hope he can get the help he needs.


We are going over to my ex SIL's house tonight to celebrate our 2nd grandson's birthday. He turns 3 today.









He has the funny pose.


----------



## Roadyy

Point him at the fence then keep pressure on his haunch while pushing him forward. He will take a little bit to get used to it, but will start walking sideways facing the fence. Walk him down the fence then get on the other side and walk him back up to starting point. That is one thing Doc actually does very well with a very light cue. It reminded me of my Arab mare that I enjoyed dancing in the moonlight with.


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot to mention that I also spent some time right after work pressure washing the screen around the pool. Got about half done before running out of gas. Should finish it up this afternoon while waiting on people to show up then no more of that project. I got the door hung on MIL's room the other night, but still need to install the door knob, mud the seams and put trim around door on both sides. I will get the knob installed this weekend, but am in no hurry to do the mud work or trim as I am ready to do a few weekends of horse work. 

I guess the vet will be here either Monday or Thursday to do the farm call then I can spend plenty of time on weekends and evenings to ride since after tonight the evenings will be longer. Woohooo


----------



## Roadyy

Learning to mind my own business was painful.

I was walking to work one day and while passing the insane asylum, I heard a bunch of them yelling 13..13...13. The wall was too tall to see over, but I found a small hole and decided to get a look at what was going on. Just as I looked in, someone on the other side poked me in the eye with a stick. Then they started yelling 14..14...14.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: I didn't realize I was looking for a TWH.
Maybe this is a sign that I should be.
Another swift walker could be a good thing.

It has not been one of my better weeks.
Septic slowed up and water running very slow.
Had a pump truck Friday morning, 15 years no problem, a little over due.
Had to snake both clean-outs from the house out.
Was not a pretty sight, lost a few new ceiling tiles in the process.
"When it's brown flush it down" all is good now.:lol:
Earlier in my career I used to automate many sewage treatment plants around the country.
Sewage used to smell like money to me, not this time.
$300 for service and $25 in ceiling tile.
I will mark this on the calendar and pump every five years.


----------



## Roadyy

OOopss,, that was Happy Place that was going to look at the TWH. lol sorry MR.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you Rick for the posting the pics! & thank you & Nickers for offering to assist in my phone pic posting since sooner or later Janice will do it again...!

Happy "Friday" to me. Hope all have a good weekend & lots of horse time.


----------



## Roadyy

I'll work til 3 then hopefully not be stood up by another couple wanting to come out for poop and a ride on the poop machines.

It is all I can do to stay at work past 12 with such a perfect day for riding. The farrier has come and gone from the house with positive remarks on the condition of their feet. I guess the plan is to hit the rest of the screen around the pool then meet people if they show up and finish out the day with a birthday party. I will be riding horses tomorrow after church and start riding a couple days a week now that the evenings will be longer. 

Hope you have a great couple of days off, Tj. 


MR, if you have the means and need for another fast walker then go for it...


----------



## PrivatePilot

Went and looked at another prospect trailer this morning. I loved it's size, I loved the fact it was a 4 horse, I loved the fact that it had a proper change/tack room..but unfortunately it had suffered the ravages of our winters and the rust was overwhelming.
'
Back to the stock conversion I posted earlier.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> PS dontcha love the fuzzy coat on Addie?! In the 2nd pic we're stepping towards Janice. He pays attention to me (as long as I'M paying attention). I really like the saddle, good on my hips & rear, I don't hurt as much, w/the support. If I have have my own saddle, I'll look for one like it.
> 
> I have to ask Janice this question, but something's bugging me. For the last 2 weeks I've had dreams about horse crashes. I'm never involved, but am rushing to help the person that has crashed. Last night it was about my co-worker, Teri, (who was trying to revive her horse thing [she's experienced] but has gotten waylaid w/finances & time); Teri was on a bay, cantering in an arena, when the horse stumbled & went down, w/Teri falling beneath the horse. I screamed "Teri!" & ran towards the both of them, but the fear jolted me awake. I'm just getting my confidence back; do you'all think this & the other dreams are just my own fear resurfacing so it can work itself away? Has been a bit unsettling, since I'm just getting a handle on things horse-wise. Any thoughts/advice appreciated. Dreams are just dreams, after all, but, geez...


 
TJ. just a dream, and retrieving photos out of photo bucket is a pain in my neck of the woods. My computer tries to block them. It does not recognise that i'm over 40 and can view photos of ladies riding horses.:lol::lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-the recipe I followed is for a cold salad-I got it off allrecipes.com-their highest rated chicken salad-I followed the recipe pretty closely, but did not add pecans & put in orange bell pepper instead of green. It really is quite tasty & the Large Ch. brsts I used were under $1 a pound! I just love a bargain.

Got all the corrals clean already, water barrels filled, so making plans to go the event tonight-I'm getting excited about it-it will be fun to dress up in my best Western duds!


----------



## Stan

After back tracking through the post I found the photos Rick had posted TJ Nice horse and are you riding bit less. From the photo it looks like a side pull. Great going. My last ride on Stella was bitless 

Rick you mentioned a pathfinder. In the States is that a Nissan. One of my friends had a new Nissan pathfinder and issues with it towing a two horse trailer. It did not have the power so he went into a Toyota diesel 4 cylinder turbo. I use an old 4 cylinder turbo Isuzu 7 seater. It does the job but very slow up hill when two horses are on.

Well its off to the big smoke today I have to change the gun safe I brought it does not fit my new rifle with its scope on and taking the scope off and on is not an option. Its the beginning of the roaring season here and the stags are coming out of the bush. SWMBO is away through the week house sitting, if you don't get someone to look after the property when on holiday the local thieves move in, and she is in Auckland each weekend. I intend to get me more venison for the freezer so I wonder when we will get to see each other. I wonder what she looks like, Will I recognise her when we next meet, at my age will I remember who she is.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Talking of age I called on an old friend I had not seen in a while. Same age almost to the day both rising 66. He is very old not moving very freely, and not thinking very clear, To much alcohol. and not getting out and about enough to keep the body working. But for the grace of god go I. 

Cheers all


----------



## Happy Place

I went to see the horse this morning. At first I was going to take her. I have since decided not to. Just a gut feeling thing that I am learning to listen to.


----------



## corgi

Ok, lets see if I can give shout outs without forgetting anyone. If I do, please forgive me.

Cacowgiril, have fun at your event!

Nicker, Maybe the hospital can persuade your dad's wife to place him somewhere where he will get the care he needs.

PrivatePilot, good luck with the trailer search. We just bought our first horse trailer in November. We got lucky and found a 1992 Kingston in great shape.

Tj, Addie is just adorable, and you look great on him! I also thing the dream means that while you have gained some confidence, you still worry about coming off. You have come such a long way since you started posting here. I am proud of you!!

Koolio, I think middle school can burn our teachers out faster than any other grade level!

Stan, I only ride bitless. Isabella, being a polo pony, just takes the bit in her teeth and runs. She responds much better in the bitless bridle.

Happy Place, sorry the horse didn't work out but I am glad you went with your gut!

MD Rider....thanks for the reminder that we need our septic tank pumped!!

Rick, sounds like you have a busy afternoon! 

Once again, sorry if I missed anyone.

I had a bareback lesson today. I have been riding bareback more and more often. This shows how much my confidence has grown because now I really don't even think.."oh no..I am riding bareback" if she acts up and starts throwing her little mare hissy fits.

I have cantered bareback a few times but I scheduled a lesson today with my BO/trainer to concentrate on my form. She gave me a really helpful hint. When she was helping me canter on Isabella in a saddle for the first time, she had me reach back with one hand and grab the cantle of the saddle. This puts the body in the right position for some reason.

Today, she had me do the same thing while bareback. It works. It is amazing. When I reach back with my hand, my body settles into the right position and Isabella would canter without me kicking or doing her kissing cue. She just knew what I wanted. This video just shows a short canter but we cantered all around the ring, in both directions. 

I am happy to see that I kept my hands low and relaxed. I was telling Tj a few pages back than when I first started, my hands would be so high anytime I rode. I have worked hard to keep them low and light. I am getting there!







Hope everyone had a great day! Here's to longer days, starting tomorrow, and dryer ground!


----------



## Celeste

Here is a picture from today's ride.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Here is a picture from today's ride.


It was a great day to ride wasn't it?


----------



## Northernstar

corgi said:


> Ok, lets see if I can give shout outs without forgetting anyone. If I do, please forgive me.
> 
> Cacowgiril, have fun at your event!
> 
> Nicker, Maybe the hospital can persuade your dad's wife to place him somewhere where he will get the care he needs.
> 
> PrivatePilot, good luck with the trailer search. We just bought our first horse trailer in November. We got lucky and found a 1992 Kingston in great shape.
> 
> Tj, Addie is just adorable, and you look great on him! I also thing the dream means that while you have gained some confidence, you still worry about coming off. You have come such a long way since you started posting here. I am proud of you!!
> 
> Koolio, I think middle school can burn our teachers out faster than any other grade level!
> 
> Stan, I only ride bitless. Isabella, being a polo pony, just takes the bit in her teeth and runs. She responds much better in the bitless bridle.
> 
> Happy Place, sorry the horse didn't work out but I am glad you went with your gut!
> 
> MD Rider....thanks for the reminder that we need our septic tank pumped!!
> 
> Rick, sounds like you have a busy afternoon!
> 
> Once again, sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> I had a bareback lesson today. I have been riding bareback more and more often. This shows how much my confidence has grown because now I really don't even think.."oh no..I am riding bareback" if she acts up and starts throwing her little mare hissy fits.
> 
> I have cantered bareback a few times but I scheduled a lesson today with my BO/trainer to concentrate on my form. She gave me a really helpful hint. When she was helping me canter on Isabella in a saddle for the first time, she had me reach back with one hand and grab the cantle of the saddle. This puts the body in the right position for some reason.
> 
> Today, she had me do the same thing while bareback. It works. It is amazing. When I reach back with my hand, my body settles into the right position and Isabella would canter without me kicking or doing her kissing cue. She just knew what I wanted. This video just shows a short canter but we cantered all around the ring, in both directions.
> 
> I am happy to see that I kept my hands low and relaxed. I was telling Tj a few pages back than when I first started, my hands would be so high anytime I rode. I have worked hard to keep them low and light. I am getting there!
> 
> 
> Bareback canter lesson - YouTube
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! Here's to longer days, starting tomorrow, and dryer ground!


That's awesome! I ride bareback a lot - actually, believe it or not, I've only ridden my newer Morgan, Sugar bareback... The snow storms came before I even thought about a saddle... No worries- that's what's so cool about living in the wilderness! One can ride as one pleases/when/how/and bit less with rope reins (my preferred, and _only_ way I ride with my horses)
As for longer days ahead, you bet! Dryer ground will occur after 4 feet of snow melts first


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi,you are good!, you, got just about everyone! Happy you had a great day.

I on the other hand, didn't have that great of weather, but I still get a small ride in.

Went to hospital to see my dad.....he was very drowsy and didn't recognize me.:-(. I believe he is on his way out....but I have thought that before. I have prepping myself for the end. He and I have never been that close.:? Although I have tried.

I guess my older brother and sister are coming up,to see him tomorrow....although I love them deeply, they do know how to make me upset. They are famous for waiting to...ya know....an hour before they get here to let me know they are arriving. I know they are coming bc of dads DW...but no word from siblings.....typical....so here comes the FUN in dysfunctional!:lol: I'm planning my day wo regards to their arrival. But I often change my plans for them...although they never do for me......who said I wear my heart on my sleeve? There ya go....I sure do!:lol:

Looking forward to a nice weather day tomorrow, and a ride....need to strip the stalls too.

Celeste, great pics!

Corgi, love your video. I wonder if Jay would ride bareback....Rainn does.

Stan, I agree, getting out and living keeps you young. I witnessed that with my dad....once they moved into town and he didn't have ' stuff to do' he started to go down hill. Keep moving people, keep moving!!:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Spring forward today! Who else set their clocks ahead last night? Mornings will be brighter but we lose an hour of daylight in the evening, temporarily. Not a worry though because this also means the days will start to stretch very quickly. I'm looking forward to seeing the sun until 11pm again!


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have the most beautiful morning-sunny, it will get warmer, & no wind! The bull-riding event was pretty neat-there were some very high scores-89-92 and the entertainment was very fun to watch. Nobody got seriously hurt, & we were only a couple of blocks off the main strip, so I walked back to my truck instead of taking the shuttle. It was my first visit to Laughlin, so I had no idea of what it would be like. It was weird that just crossing the bridge/river put you in another state and time zone. Although it's similar to crossing it at the AZ/CA border-over the river & in another state!

My little Sport Trac did wonderful-I'm so happy to be driving it again-now just have to change the sound system-maybe Monday! Then we will get an engine for the red Jeep we bought a while back & get that on the road also. 

Corgi-you looked great riding bareback-I'm way too chicken to do that-although I do have some nice bareback pads-1 is all leather & really nice.

NM-I know families can give a lot of grief-I'm happy my only sister & I have a wonderful relationship-now-growing up-I know I was a pest as she is 8.5 years older & I wanted to be around her & her friends whenever possible, & of course, she had to "baby-sit" me at times!

Stan-Yes, keeping active is so important to continuing health. I have to get my fitness back up-when it's cold-I barely move & hate going outside.

Happy horse time for everyone!


----------



## PrivatePilot

Koolio said:


> Spring forward today! Who else set their clocks ahead last night? Mornings will be brighter but we lose an hour of daylight in the evening, temporarily.


It's the other way around. Daylight later, darker a bit later into the morning. 

Taking a break from stalls, not sure I've got it in me to ride Bucky-McClydesdale today or not, we were at a wedding late into the night and between that, the beverages, and the loss of an hours sleep because of the time change, I'm dragging already.


----------



## Koolio

PrivatePilot said:


> It's the other way around. Daylight later, darker a bit later into the morning.
> 
> Taking a break from stalls, not sure I've got it in me to ride Bucky-McClydesdale today or not, we were at a wedding late into the night and between that, the beverages, and the loss of an hours sleep because of the time change, I'm dragging already.












Of course!! I didn't set my coffee pot properly and now my brain is backward today. When I got up to feed at 7 am this morning, it was the same amount of light as 6 am yesterday, so darker. When I feed at 5 pm tonight, it will be like it was yesterday at 4 pm, so brighter. At this time of year the days stretch so fast in both directions, you forget!! :lol:


----------



## PrivatePilot

Ended up riding a new mare I hadn't ever ridden before, but had wanted to for a very long time. Long strider, very forward mover. OMG what a ball, still buzzing.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like everyone is settling in to the time change. I got home from church and broke out the curry comb. Got all three brushed down pretty good then saddled Trusty up for a ride. Made a few laps around the property then traded him for Doc to finish out the afternoon of riding. After feeding them and washing out the water tub, I finished up the last of the pressure washing of the screen around the pool. Glad the pressure washing is finally done.

PP, glad you were able to enjoy the mare. Sounds like she put a smile on you to stick.


----------



## tjtalon

This time change is odd, I prefer the autumn one! Will be off-kilter for a week, no matter how I make my coffee..

Weather so pretty today, if Janice's place was closer I would've gone to just get Addie out & give him a good grooming. That's what I felt like doing, but did my home chores like a good little ol' girl. Tomorrow supposed to be nice too, then temp drop & snow for a couple of days., but it'll be a Spring snow & will melt fast.

Happy to hear people got to ride. Ladona, I loved your video. And, yeah, a fear is bubbling up a long w/my confidence level, but won't let it stop me. Maybe it'll just help me keep my awareness sharp.

Stan, that IS a side pull on Addie, over his halter. I don't want to try a bit yet 'till I'm directing more w/my legs & body than my hands. Getting better 'tho, each time.

I don't have a lesson for tomorrow scheduled, so will do my muck duty. Hopefully won't be huge amounts, I'd really like to get Addie out to groom him when I'm done, so he knows that sometimes he doesn't have to go to work, just get paid attention to.

Glad everyone liked the pictures!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

How,is it technically 7:30 to my body, but I am exhausted? 

Had a nice day, did chores this morning, came home, cleaned a bit, took a quicky nap, and headed back out. Cleaned out both stalls to the bare floor...big job! no wonder I'm tired.

Got a really nice ride in. Went down a new road, I have a pic. I had some trepidation about the return trip...as Jay tried taking off on me last time we neared a particular corner...but he held it together this time..

He was a ****** at the barn tho.....he tried getting into the apples, spilled them everywhere...then I had accidentally poured cosequin into rainn's food, so I had to throw it out back...by the time I got back he had reached over his stall wall and pulled his pan down and spilled it all over the floor..:? Good thing I love him so.:lol:

I did get a txt from my brother...typical, we are heading up there, be there in an hour.....I had just left for,the barn...never did meet up,with them.

Like I said, I love them, they are kind people, but never plan ahead or,think to call the rest of us in advance....and I'm a planner, so that gets my dander up!:wink: if uses my dad is doing 100% better today. May have been dehydration causing the confusion. He turns 83 tomorrow!

Speaking of planning...my mom turns 70 this year, so I just got the go ahead from my coauthor...we are going to rent his place in st. Croix for a week!:lol: my mom is thrilled. I took DH there about 3'years ago. This will be my fourth trip. I know the island pretty well by now, so it helps when being the tour guide. a really nice thing to look forward to. 

TJ, I think we are to get your snow Wednesday. Don't they always say...it always snows near or on st. Patricks day?

Happy to hear people are getting their horse time in.


----------



## NickerMaker71

From today....


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> This time change is odd, I prefer the autumn one! Will be off-kilter for a week, no matter how I make my coffee..
> 
> Weather so pretty today, if Janice's place was closer I would've gone to just get Addie out & give him a good grooming. That's what I felt like doing, but did my home chores like a good little ol' girl. Tomorrow supposed to be nice too, then temp drop & snow for a couple of days., but it'll be a Spring snow & will melt fast.
> 
> Happy to hear people got to ride. Ladona, I loved your video. And, yeah, a fear is bubbling up a long w/my confidence level, but won't let it stop me. Maybe it'll just help me keep my awareness sharp.
> 
> Stan, that IS a side pull on Addie, over his halter. I don't want to try a bit yet 'till I'm directing more w/my legs & body than my hands. Getting better 'tho, each time.
> 
> I don't have a lesson for tomorrow scheduled, so will do my muck duty. Hopefully won't be huge amounts, I'd really like to get Addie out to groom him when I'm done, so he knows that sometimes he doesn't have to go to work, just get paid attention to.
> 
> Glad everyone liked the pictures!


TJ if that horse is responding to the bitless bridle and voice go with it. Stella responded to whoa, stand, walk on, trot on, get up and easy which meant slow down and another I was teaching her was leave which I used for stopping her eating when we were just standing. No matter what gear she was in she responded to easy as meaning, slow down. I even managed to bring her under control when she was spooked and quickly. In fact I'd go so far as to say she was better without the bit. Bugs is going to get the same treatment and I think he will be great bitless. But that's when you get over here and take the sting out of him for me.

If you have the ? it takes to ride bitless stay with it on that horse, you are doing fantastic. It takes a lot of confidence and trust in your horse to go bitless. I think you are further ahead than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Stan

I take it you in the States have just gone into daylight saving time. We are still in it here I think we have until April before it changes.

Now your snow is melting the spring grass will come through and the riding for a month or so will get interesting with horses on a sugar rush. Just like a kid with a bottle of coke.

Our weather is still dry and the grass has been effected worse than last year, not even weeds this year. If we don't get rain before it cools there will not be any Autumn growth to get us through winter. 

I'll have to pack Bugs up and move east. From New Zealand that's your west coast. It will be a long swim.

Time to cook dinner I'm having chicken thighs, all protein and fat. SWMBO is house sitting so I can pig out.

cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, glad to hear your dad isn't ready for the journey just yet. Hopefully your siblings will enjoy their visit with him and even find the sense to try and convince her to put him in a home to properly care fro him.

Tj, Glad to hear your snow isn't sticking anymore. I spent about 10 minutes on each horse with the curry comb and could have filled a 5 gallon bucket from each horse. You could see their heads lowering more and more with each stroke. Trusty actually stumbled as I think he nearly fell asleep, lol.


Stan, seems we will all be in grass skirts and shell necklaces dancing around a fire while shaking a gourd filled with rocks and chanting some noises as if we knew what we were doing as people are on the phone with the psych ward to bring the straight jackets. I sure hope your whole area gets plenty of rain to saturate the ground just enough without flooded or eroding the island.


We went and looked at a sleeper sofa last night that a couple from church has donated to the youth yard sale at church. We are thinking of getting it and redoing the room DW has set up for the dining room now back into the family room and turning her class room back into the dining room. Got back home and decided to sit down with DW and watch her DVD collection of the LEGACY series. Couldn't finish watching it as I had a migraine come on around 7:30. Took meds and put the pillow over my head to finally go to sleep. Woke up this morning to find it jumped over to my wife. Sorry...


Plan is to get another ride in this evening.


----------



## Celeste

Speaking of horses shedding, this is what was on the ground after 10 minutes of brushing Abby.


----------



## Koolio

My guys are just starting to shed as spring comes just a little later up here. Next weekend I will clean all the straw out of one of the stalls and dedicate it a "shedding stall". Old man Sam has an incredible thick grey coat and once he starts to shed, it will be like winter all over again! My plan is to brush him in the stall to be able to sweep up the hair and dispose of it instead of having it blow all over the yard. I am curious to know how much there really is. Last year DD and I thought one could have made several large blankets out of what he lost in hair.

Does anyone use a vacuum to suction off the horses hair? I'm thinking that sounds like a pretty good idea...

It will be a busy week coming up. No preps today and I teach tonight as well. Tomorrow after work we take Cheeky Pony to the vet for her surgery. I got in a good ride yesterday afternoon on Koolio. With the warmer weather, I'm itching for the snow to melt so I can bring him home and ride him out a bit. Soon...

Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> Speaking of horses shedding, this is what was on the ground after 10 minutes of brushing Abby.


That' green grass!!! :shock:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, I have used a vacuum on a horse-once they got used to the noise, they liked it & it sure was a lot less messy-may have been a shop vac or a house vac-it certainly wasn't a "special" horse vac-those things are rather pricey! I do remember that the younger horse took it to it quicker-she was black & had lots of hair!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I don't know if they got through to her or just let things go...I tend to be the one who 'causes trouble' :lol: to get things done. But, DH and I agree....I'm washing my hands of the situation.

I'm with ya all in the grooming end. Rainn is shedding like crazy...since she's so old, her fur is so LONG and crazy. Poor thing rolls like crazy b/c she is so itchy. Tonight will be her night...with all the shoveling yesterday, she got bypassed. It's to be 50* today and SUNNY!! So perfect day for it.

We have a faculty meeting tonight, hoping to skeedadddlle after that. 

GRASS? What's that?:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Doc is the same way with really long hair. I am hoping to get a ride in this evening while waiting to go get the sofa to move to the house. Thankfully they just live about 2 miles from the house, but the guys coming to help live on the other side of town. I will wait til tomorrow to ride again then plan another ride Friday when the woman who came out this past Friday will be back to start riding them with me. She thinks she will be able to come once a week which will be good so I can take Trusty and Little Man out together and hope for better rides from them. I still plan on riding Trusty out separately to break the buddy sour that is setting in. Of course Little Man hollars at whoever leaves the paddock. lol I got the farther from the house on Doc than I did Trusty, but part of that was due to me not wanting to push Trusty too far and lame him on the healing leg. He didn't show any signs of soreness after the ride so that was a good sign.


----------



## Roadyy

Speaking of grass. Doc sure didn't hesitate sneaking a few bites of grass in the front yard on our pass or over a Eddie's while I was talking to him.


----------



## tjtalon

I love reading about everyone's horses & what they do w/them; right now, seems to be about exercise & lots of hair...yup, Spring is finally peeking it's nose around the corner.

Stan, I think the success w/the bitless bridle says more about Addie right now than me (& Janice knows what each of these horses can & cannot do; Addie is very seasoned & experienced..also knows how to neck-rein, so eventually will go there w/him). But, you ARE right, I AM farther ahead than I give myself credit for. Like Rick has said, & I've tried to do, I need to sit down & give myself a pat on the back for the progress I've made. As for taking the sting out of Bugs; the government has taken away my hedge fund & my offshore accounts are frozen because the country nearby is having a civil war or something, so can't afford to get to NZ (reality: "Coulda swore I had $10 stuck in that pocket..."). Really, I'd like to get on Bugs, just one time...if you'll load a corral w/something very soft for me to bail onto when I get bucked off...! MANY good thoughts for moisture. I can't dress up in a grass skirt & rattle gourds, but rain for you in on my prayer list.


----------



## danny67

woo hoo! 50 degrees today. Goin riding!!!! 60 degrees warmer than last week.

Paavo is excited too! He is saying Willllbuhrrrrr, give me treeeeeeetz!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> As for taking the sting out of Bugs; the government has taken away my hedge fund & my offshore accounts are frozen because the country nearby is having a civil war or something, so can't afford to get to NZ (reality: "Coulda swore I had $10 stuck in that pocket...").


Didn't Stan plan to pay your way? Of course he did. 

Stan, you need to buy that ticket ............ :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday, of course, can't deprive Eole of her weekly soap! No lesson. I could've had one, but was honestly way too tired after the mucking, & knew I couldn't focus well. But had a very good day. Weather was lovely, & purple clouds by the mountains w/the impending snow.

Mucking situation was not good. Came out to a WEEK's worth. Got out 2 'barrows & the steel rake & plastic rake. Did Janice's four(Fire Bailey Callie Spirit) very well. Showed Janice when she came out to feed all the wasted (matted wet muddy poo-filled) hay in Callie's pen; she'd asked someone to bring in a proper feeding tub for Callie, but it wasn't done (Callie & Spirit are together in one big pen, w/separate run-ins), so I went & got the tub & got it done (Janice is trying to help this whole time, but she's just had knee surgery & some kind of treatment on her pelvic plate; today is the first day she's fed by herself, so I kept stopping her from doing too much). Suggested she move her Fire to an empty pen @ the front beside Bailey (where Flicka was, who got put down 3 wks ago) so his could dry out, so she did that. Good thing . Fire's pen has a big mudhole that's exactly where he likes to do his thing. I got out a huge 'barrow full, but there's got to be @ least 3-4" of stuff that needs shoveled out.

That did the mucking for me, all I could do. Those 4 horses were 2 hours. Janice was doing water, so went to help her, but didn't let her tip & clean the one big steel one that's in Callie/Spirit pen. I did that. She'd put new snack hay & water into the 2nd round pen for Addie's time-out-of-his area when the others go out to pasture, & was starting to clean up old hay & a few piles, but stopped her from doing that, too. It was no big deal for me, got it cleaned up. I just didn't want her to hurt herself. She's at the end of a recovery, & is the kind of person who will want to push too hard too soon.

Then I got out Addie for a grooming, good thing too! Little guy was covered with mud. That took awhile. Janice got out her Callie at the same time for a good grooming; Callie wasn't muddy, but her hindquarters needed attention.

Had no "lesson" today, but got to just chat & be around Janice, which was good. I'm still in process of being more comfortable around her. I like her a lot, it just takes a long time for me to be comfortable around another person (yes, Nicker, trust in people is few & far between). So, it was a very, very nice day.

Took Addie to his round-pen & fed him cookies out of a pan (5 cookies; sorry,way too much, but felt like spoiling him), then helped let out the horses. Janice was doing the back area, I let out her four. I knew Spirit would bolt like lightening, since "her" Callie was already out & little Beauty too, so was careful. She was gorgeous, galloping out!

We may be getting some more muck-help. A young woman (30-ish) wants to muck to give her 5 year old daughter lessons. Janice is just about fed up (hope so) w/Beauty's owners, who are on-paper for cleaning 2x a week for board (hasn't happened in quite awhile; weather is understandable, but, as Janice said today "it's EVERY week". Basically, these nice people are getting free board). Little Beauty is the heartbreak, 'tho. She needs a new home, someone that will be good to her, give her the attention/training/work she needs. Janice is helping w/trying to get her sold. Too bad none of you'all is close enough to come see this filly.

That's my HorseMonday installment for the week. Don't have to be in to work until 9a tomorrow (& Wed/Thurs) instead of 6a, as the afternoon guy is on vacation.

Hope everyone has had a good day. Hope Rick got his couch, & his ride. Nicker, what else can you do but wash your hands of it & hope for the best? You can only do so much.


----------



## Northernstar

danny67 said:


> woo hoo! 50 degrees today. Goin riding!!!! 60 degrees warmer than last week.
> 
> Paavo is excited too! He is saying Willllbuhrrrrr, give me treeeeeeetz!


So you like Mr. Ed also!! I grew up watching Mr. Ed re-runs (happy to say the originals were before my time!) So fun to watch them on YouTube.... Your Paavo reminds me of a fuzzy version of him! A very handsome horse


----------



## Cacowgirl

I got to see the originals of Mr. Ed! That was a fun show. We went to town today-running errands. TSC got a chunk of $$ from us-stuff for the tractor, new boots for hubby, & a new feed pan for Wendy. Then while looking for a Jeep engine, we stopped at our favorite bargain store & came home w/a recliner-we've been looking for months, but this is from the same house where our freezer came from-I asked the gal what else is here of theirs, that needs to come home w/us? LOL!

TJ-Just being around horses & horse people is a learning experience. You have come a long way in a relatively short time, so don't be too hard on yourself. The hardest part is getting that "muscle memory", once you have that- the nuances fall into place fairly quickly.

NM-doesn't it feel good to get all that dead hair off them? And you know they feel better, too!

Rick-glad to hear the pressure washing is done. Our next project is going to be a chicken coop-we want it all ready before we get any chickens, cause w/all the predators here, it has to be safe. But stairs to the back door are right up there, too. They were shaky to begin with, but the wood-chewing dog really did a number on them.


----------



## Roadyy

I was able to get the couch to the back patio til DW can rearrange the rooms. I didn't get to ride as an old friend came over and stayed for supper. Was good to see him as it has been a while since we used to hang out all the time.​ ​ Here is the sleeper sofa.​ 




​


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, I'm glad you got some one on one personal time with Janice and building the relationship with her. I can't help but think back to the first stories of your muck trips and how quickly you said the exhaustion set in and now see you working so much longer covering other's muck duties too. I am so proud to have witnesses the improvements you have made to date and can't wait to see how far you will go.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening all!

Well....we got a bit of a spankin' from our principal tonight...but I didn't take offense, as I don't gossip, and I do my job.:wink: 

Stopped at hospital to wish my dad a 83rd bday! He was better and recognized me, but is still very confused.

Left there, or should I say, I sped out to the barn! Hoping no cops were around.....it was nice, and I didn't want to waste anymore precious sun. Brushed both horses. Rainn is incredibly hairy. her legs are the funniest.....the hair must be two inches long!!:shock:

I used show sheen detangler on their manes and tails. I just love running the comb through them.rainn's mane shown like it was made of gold.. I gave Jay a few braids. Lol

Drove home with the roof open and the radio blaring....sun and warmth (50*) puts me in a good mood.

Got our tickets for the Fantasia experience at the equine affair!! Woohoo...it's getting close.

TJ, I agree with whom ever said it...just hanfging with horses and horse people is educational.:wink: you're getting strong too...that was a lot of work today.

Roaddy, nice sofa! Sounds like both of,our boys can be a bit naughty, lol. I was thinking of you this morning as the Sirius radio mentioned a concert at spinnakers in Panama City......ahhh, yes I remember that place from 1992:wink: what a fun spring break my girlfriend and I had. :lol::lol::lol: what happens I PCB, stays in PCB. LMBO


----------



## Kelli

Been off for a few days. Missed so many good posts. The in laws are here for my son's birthday tomorrow and we just finished our 5th grade musical.....tons of crazy work! Was. Supposed to go to my first horse clinic over the weekend, but the weather was horrible Saturday. It is postponed until May....yay! Only got to see Nova once I am grateful she is in training daily. I will be so glad when life slows Down and I can get out daily to see her! We are selling our home and moving closer to the barn to make it easier to get out there,and I am really excited to get on her and just walk around for a bit. Training will be at 60 days next week....I'm so excited! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Stan

After reading the post this evening it has left me feeling very low.

TJ Bugs will not buck you off but he can spin on a dime and yes I did some work with him tonight.

Back to how I feel. I am follicly challenged, have no green grass, and all you can do is talk and show photos of green grass covered in hair, have you no feelings. I'm bald.:-oops::lol:






I own the spelling mistake its an American dictionary


----------



## Stan

*As she sat by him, he whispered, his eyes full of tears, "You know what? You have been with me all through the bad times. *

*When I got fired, you were there to support me. 

When my business failed, you were there. 

When I got shot, you were by my side. 

When we lost the house, you stayed right here. 

When my health started failing, you were still by my side... 

You know what Martha?" 

"What dear?" she gently asked, smiling as her heart began to fill with warmth. *







*"I'm beginning to think you're bad luck."*
 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

We are expecting rain later this evening and tomorrow so I'm planning on getting my ride in after work then Friday the woman who came out Saturday is suppose to be back to ride with me. Hopefully this will be the beginning of a trend that I will enjoy.


----------



## Roadyy

Seems the rain may be here sooner than expected and gone the same way. Looks to rain this evening and into the morning to move out before end of work day tomorrow. Guess I may have to wait til Friday for another ride. I have to be at church at 6:30 Wednesday for teen group then again Thursday at 6:30 for board meeting. Thats ok because I don't have any projects going other than doing the finish work on the newly installed wall and door knob, which I guess can get done this evening if its raining.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I was just looking at our weather...it's currently 52*...hmm, I wasn't planning on riding today, but Wednesday and Thursday turn back to snow and frigid temps. Sat. and Sunday are to be in the 30s. This may be my best shot for comfortable, no snow pants riding!

I may have to bolt!:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Stan, don't feel bad if you are short of change and don't want to buy TJ's ticket. She is planning on winning the lottery anyway. Then she can buy a plane, hire "PrivatePilot" to fly it, and we will all come to see you.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Stan, don't feel bad if you are short of change and don't want to buy TJ's ticket. She is planning on winning the lottery anyway. Then she can buy a plane, hire "PrivatePilot" to fly it, and we will all come to see you.


Now that sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Stan

The door is always open


----------



## Roadyy

Been keeping a close eye on the weather all day and it has steadily moved further and further into the evening when the expected start is to get here. As of right now it isn't to start til 8pm and if that stays true then I'll get my ride today. That is my plan at the moment anyways.


----------



## PrivatePilot

10c today (springlike, lots of melting) and then a polar opposite and calling for -20 by the time the day is out tomorrow with heavy snow all day long. 

This is crazy, this winter just needs to **** off. I'm so done with it. :-|


----------



## Roadyy

I did get my ride, but just rode Little Man. He did a lot better than I expected outbox his own. Ears stayed forward and mostly neck reined, but did stretch a few times trying to take away the bit. Took light corrections of rein to stop it. Not unexpected for no more riding than he has had. I am very happy with how the ride went. He was very giving when we got back and time to unpack. Stood there even when I walked 15 feet away to go put the saddle in the shed then again to put the bridle and reins up. Yes, he got a peppermint treat or two for being so good after the ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got my ride In As well..had to make a decision....do loads of paper work, or ride.....stupid question, I bolted!:lol:

Jay was alert, perky, and gawking at everything, in a good way. I wasn't sure how he would ride since we rode all weekend and it's only Tuesday, but he rode sound. YEA! Last summer/fall, I wouldn't have been able to do that. Cosequin is working!!:thumbsup:

Funny how traffic zooms by, cars and Amish buggies....do not faze him, but if I go to wave at the Amish boy, he just about takes off on me!:shock: I don't know what those cowboys did on him, but moving the reins as if your going to use them to whip him or a big wave of your arm....he's ready to bolt! Thank gosh he's easy to get back! So, so sensitive on certain things..we are working on that.

Speaking of working on, did I tell you I don't have to chase him around in the stall to get his halter on anymore? Nope we got through that obstacle.

What a glorious afternoon tho....59*. By morning....another blast of SNOW!:-x. We are to get 4-6 inches throughout the day and then temps drop to the single digits again...back to the blankets.:-|

Saw Thursday was to be yuck, so did take it off to enjoy the day on the couch reading and I think I'll rent The Horse Whisperer. Never saw it.:?


----------



## tjtalon

Good on Little Man's goodness, Rick, & happy you got a ride in! Love the pics of him.

I'm done w/this winter business too. Have had it. Today was freezing wind, icy rain, hail that looked like tiny styrofoam, & more wind. Yesterday was sunny & 60 degrees. Tomorrow, who knows. I think I've mostly had it w/having to work out in it...

Celeste, I wish I COULD "plan" on winning the lottery. Might not buy a plane, but sure would rent one, w/PrivatePilot @ the controls, & plenty of room for everyone to go to NZ. As it is...feeling pretty low right now, some kinda rotten news at work that I won't go into. No, my job isn't in danger, but my feelings about it are dangerous, and I'm too old to go find another job (with insurance, at the pay I get, which isn't a lot, but is a lot better than minimum wage). 'Nuff said, 'tho was inclined to get on and say I'm bowing out for awhile, except for HorseMondays, but that's just feeling-low talk. Just like the danged weather; gorgeous yesterday, & happy & feeling my "own real self"around the horses, then, wham today, horrible weather & slammed w/crummy news. Could use some good prayers; just say "Terry & The Job" & Who's Listening will know what you mean (thank you in advance, Rick).

And thanks for listening.

Nicker, did you get to bolt?!


----------



## tjtalon

LOL, Nicker, guess you did! I was writing while you posted...!


----------



## tjtalon

I liked the movie Horse Whisperer, up until the end. I just don't like what happened to the horse (the method used), but won't what, Nicker. You'l have to see it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh TJ, sorry it was such a crummy day. I get it. I wonder if part of it's the weather...you know I've gotten down in the dumps lately too, not like me....hang in there.....you are never given more than you can handle. :wink: trust me on that!!


----------



## tjtalon

Yeah, Nicker, likely part of it is the weather. I want a job that's INSIDE (although I sure don't/haven't minded being out at Janice's place in sub-zero/mud/whatever. It's where I'm happy, I guess, that's the difference. I can do absolutely anything when I love doing it). This job is just getting very weird, I'm stuck in it, it's demanding more of my personal time and personal money (both are scarce). Just got thrown for a loop & have to work thru it. I'm hoping the four-ten hr days (for all of us) gets approved in April (sometime). That would help. Then would have only 4 days of that, & 3 days off. Fingers crossed. At least this one little thing, on the Altar (Chief's "position" idea for me didn't pan out; I had to learn that thru osmosis or something; he didn't have the simple courtesy to to just tell me...whatever, water under the bridge). Have said too much, as usual. Will shut up now.


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - sorry to hear you are feeling low. The weather surely doesn't help, and I totally understand how much work stress can bring a person down. I hope things improve for you. Try to find a little joy in every day.

Roadyy and Nicker - glad to hear you both got out for a ride today and took advantage of some decent weather. 

It was beautiful here today too, but no riding tonight. I had to leave school shortly after the end bell to pick up the horse trailer and get Cheeky Pony to the vet. We got her there in one piece, but not without a fight. She did NOT want to go in the trailer and the partly melted partly icy ground did us no help. We did get her in and to the clinic where she unloaded and settled in very nicely. She will be first in for surgery tomorrow morning at 9 am sharp. My daughter and I are a little anxious about it all as they will knock her out and lay her down to do the operation. We are hoping for a good outcome so a few good vibes wouldn't hurt.

Since I left school earlier than 5:30, I had hours of homework tonight. Nicker - I don't know how you manage to leave right after school. For me, to teach for 6 hours a day requires about 10-12 hours of time every single day in marking, prep, behaviour referrals and teaching. Even with that time, I feel like I don't keep up most days. It doesn't seem to matter how much I do, it is never enough.

To find my little bit of joy today, I did spend some time in our home barn with my old man Sam. He is starting to shed like crazy so I gave him a good brush down with the shedding curry, cleaned his sheath and treated his tumours with some antibiotic cream. He enjoyed the attention and returned the loving gesture by licking every square inch of my coat and then tried for some of my cheek. He's such a silly boy in that he just loves to lick. When he does it, he closes his eyes and almost falls asleep with his tongue slapped on you somewhere. I know horses don't really show love and affection in those ways, but he sure seems to.

TJ - I hope you have a better day tomorrow. For everyone, I hope you all find a little joy in every day, whether it be riding, spending time with horses, pets or loved ones, watching a movie, or just doing something nice for someone else.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Never fear Koolio...I am right there with ya! Even tho I bolted, I left mounds to do. I'm hoping to leave a bit early this morning to get my desk cleared off before,the day starts...or I won't find or accomplish a thing.

Most nights I am the last one to leave the building (5:00ish or later) and the first one to return. I get there at least an hour before school starts and am known to be there late on Friday....as everyone else is 'partying hardy I suspect) I'm copying or planing for the next week.:shock: I've also been known to have the maitanence guy let me into the building on Saturday or Sunday.....no the job never ends....

I've just come to terms with that fsct, and 'do for me' when something like nice weather occurs....I find other days to make up for it. Ya know? 

I'm happy to know there are still others working beyond contract time! All my colleagues leave on time and I get very anxious over it...I don't know how they do it....but I keep telling myself I am doing a better job. AND when the admin wigs out on us like Monday, I don't feel quilty, bc I know I am doing my job....the others have become complacent.

Isn't this your fist year in this particular position? First year is H*LL. I was there last year in 3rd. It's a lot of work.

I've also been blessed with a bunch of good kiddos. But often my paperwork suffers....it's my worst trait...but it wouldn't be fair if I was THAT perfect!:wink: LMBO. NOT.....:lol:

I feel for you, those kids you have in 8th...I had in sixth. The was the WORSE year of my life...seriously. I often contemplated leaving education. Then I kept saying....it's on,y 180 days....but of course they ruined my weekends too.... but I survived, a bit worse for wear....but I did.:wink:

So bottomline Koolio.....as you DO, know most times I am DOING too!:wink: we can relish that fact together.. And know we are doing what is best for kids!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, I know you have a lively personality and this news is hard on you, but keep your chin up as you are better than that. Try to remind yourself to make a list of 10 things you are thankful for every morning before leaving the home. That helps start the day off in the positive mindset and increases the ability to be dragged down. I hope things get better for you and that the 4-10s do come for your group.


NM17 and Koolio, I am glad to see the work ethic and care for providing the best learning experience you can for the kids in your class. It really does refresh my confidence in the scholars available in the public systems all over. I hate the gov'ment deems it necessary to take away most of the freedom to help the keeps grow their ability to learn on their own instead of stuck in focusing on getting the school grade up for them funding.

Hope everyone is finding a smile in the mirror this morning. I thought it was halloween when I looked, but that is another story.


----------



## NickerMaker71

In addition to Roaddy's top ten list, I like to keep a jar on my dresser that I jot my positives thoughts down on a little piece of paper and throw it in. Meaning, I bought really cute little note paper, I date the page, write down something that really was great, or maybe even print off an e-mail or quote that I LOVE from the day. Throw it in the jar....when I need a lift, I look back through them.  It's called a gratitude jar. Forces ya to find the good in the day too....even if it just may be hearing the birds sing, or the sun is shining!:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have much to be thankful for & I try not to lose sight of that. And we are doing so much better now than just a year ago. We are making plans to build a chicken coop-it will be a fortress! Then we will get some nice hens & hopefully a rooster, then it will be pick & choose the best & sell the rest. I have really missed having chickens.

Wendy(-my Morgan) finally got a new feeder as the old one was cracked almost in half-first thing she did was put her foot into it-but it's rubber, so it was OK. It's been windy the last couple of days, but this W/E should be quite nice-we are having a community St. Paddy's Day Party on Sat.


----------



## Roadyy

NM, that sounds like a great idea. I may have to put one of those on the counter in the kitchen with the note pad next to it. Thanks for that.


----------



## tjtalon

Started my gratitude list....


----------



## Eole

Koolio, sending good vibes your way for Cheeky Pony. Sam sounds like he was happy with your grooming.

NM, nice pic on Jay; you seem to have access to great roads to ride on.

I had a short ride on Alizé yesterday, but the trail softened and isn't safe anymore. She told me so BEFORE her leg went through the packed surface. She started to refuse to go ahead. Should have listened, as always. The roads are still icy and a snow storm is heading our way today. So, unlikely to be riding for a couple weeks.

TJ, hang in there. Here's my message to you today:


----------



## corgi

I needed to pop in for some positivity myself. This week has been a tough one at work and I need to take time to recognize the good things.

It must be the time of year.

The Top 10 list and the jar are great ideas.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good girl TJ....keep writing. :wink:

Eole, thank you, and yes, I think I am pretty fortunate to live in the area we do. My mom's place is on a main 'artery' into town....so it can get a bit busy....ya know, about 5 cars will pass me as I make it to the dirt road! LOL (that's busy, cause so many people FLY past me!:shock: Slow down people, I'm on a horse!)

Anyway, once I am on a dirt road, there are many that shoot off the main road, I can ride for miles....or for as long as my seat can endure! :lol::lol:

It's still only raining here....but the radar is showing a HUGE mass approaching. it's to turn to sleet and snow. 4-6 projected.......so I don't suspect I'll be back riding until Saturday or Sunday.:?

Happy you all like the jar idea! this is my second year doing it...I start it on New years, and am supposed to open in on new Year's eve....but if you need a lift.....go through them! 

Talk soon!


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey everyone. sorry I have been so MIA I have been super busy.

It has been a Rough COLD winter here. One thing I have to say. I am so happy all the horses even the 2 oldest ones (29 and 30) are doing Great.

I have to have surgery on the 27 for my tendon in my right arm.I will be on more during recovery. I will be on my A$$ for at least a week. Yes Hubby had the same surgery at Christmas.

we got up to 76 on Monday though and we took a pasture ride . here are a few pictures
I didn't get one of me on Cody that happens when your the one with the camera. lol So I added one.

here are also so kitty pictures of a couple barn cats. I think we have 3 about to pop with babies. 
I hope you all are going Great!! here is one of my Favorite Positive posts too...

Ok I'll hush now..


----------



## Roadyy

Hope the surgery goes well and you can get back to 100% of whatever is left after the surgery. Sorry you are having to go through that, but guess thats what you get for trying to prove you can do anything your man can and do it better. Did the doctor say you did a better damage since your DH went through it at Christmas?


It looks like you were able to get a decent ride in and Bre looks happy. Hope things are still going in a positive direction with her. Look forward to seeing more posts from you during the healing process.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> Hope the surgery goes well and you can get back to 100% of whatever is left after the surgery. Sorry you are having to go through that, but guess thats what you get for trying to prove you can do anything your man can and do it better. Did the doctor say you did a better damage since your DH went through it at Christmas?
> 
> 
> It looks like you were able to get a decent ride in and Bre looks happy. Hope things are still going in a positive direction with her. Look forward to seeing more posts from you during the healing process.


Oh Bre..... we are trying to keep things positve for her. she is making steps.. some times she steps up other times down. she has been trying to say the least. any way .....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nice to see you back CS.

Took tomorrow off...looking forward to a long coffee session in front of the TV, a few chores done by noon, and a good movie on the couch!. 

We didn't get the weather we expected, although it did get quite icy.

Really windy, and the temps are dropping....

Got a call from dads DW...they sent him to the nursing home today with hopes he will get stronger and go home.....I'm happy about that, now he can get the care he needs. Do I think he will go home? Unlikely...but I've been wrong before. :wink:

That's about here.n have a good night all.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, your "message to (me) today" made me laugh!! That was an accomplishment, believe me! Had to print that picture, I love it. Thank you! Oh, I listened to your story of your horse refusing just before plunging into snow. I'm going to remember that. So far, my refusals have been because my directions have been unclear, but as I get more experienced...I want to remember to pay attention to the horse's view of things.

Lori, good luck w/the arm surgery, & w/everything. I liked the pics, & the the kitty pics too. But, then, I like kitties. (Although last week threatened to snub Tornado Tim to a post; he must have year & a half-old crazies plus spring fever. The mildest thing he did was step on my cell phone & turn it off, so had to recharge before work. Then he got over it, snubbing threat must've worked. Also turning my phone over to hide the buttons.) Good luck, again, to you. BTW,LOVE your hair! And, the 3-legged dog...tucked that into my head, while in process of burning my pity-pot.

CCGirl, I hope you send pictures of the chicken fortress! I fell in love w/the whole chicken thing when I was very little on my grandmother's farm in Missouri. At home in Iowa, I kept balloons & a little broom in my closet; they were my "chickens", so I'd scoop them out everyday to be on the floor. Mother drew the line at my sprinkling cheerios to feed my "chickens". To feed my chicken thing, I have a figurine collection; ceramic,wood,metal, (& a full-scale papier mache), 2 rooster lamps, a couple of pictures, and, of course, a picture of Sir Robin from Monty Python & The Holy Grail w/his chicken shield. Ok, all lame, but you gotta do what you gotta do...no, I don't feed anyone cheerios, except myself. Oh, did I mention I like chickens? Like to eat them, too.

My gratitude list, that I started this morning, is on a Staples 8"x5" pad. Was thinking, that when I fill the page, to choose a nice jar or or box I have, & put the pages in it. That way I can pull them out when I need a boost. Thank you Nicker & Rick.

Today's weather was much nicer. As for the other, will just have to deal w/it (oh! I'm upside down! I'm flying!!). Today I just helped people, residents & other employees, which is what I like to do. The "problem" involves personal time & $$...but I have about 7 mos to work it out, before my EMT-B license comes due in a year.

Thanks for helping me bounce back. The problem is still there, but not crying about it anymore. Hope not to again.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, hope you have a really nice day off tomorrow, glad you took it, you've earned it.


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, glad you are feeling little more upbeat and no longer letting the attributes of work get you down. Remember those people who do appreciate seeing you in their time of need. To them you are that miracle they were hoping for when they felt bad.

NM17, enjoy your day off and veggin out on the couch with a movie or book.

Elle, enjoyed the read and could picture the Horse's face when he realized it was all for not just to land in water anyways.lol

I did sneak another ride on Doc yesterday and enjoyed it more than Mondays ride with him. I think they have all been cooped up in that paddock so long they are excited about getting out. 
I am hoping to sneak out on Trusty this evening before heading back to church for a board meeting. Already have a ride planned for tomorrow evening and there is a chance for a possible ride Saturday evening. Then the ride Sunday after church should make a clean sweep of a ride every 7 days in a row.... yeah baby. As you can tell by the ears, he still doesn't like standing still for picks. lol


----------



## Roadyy

That last pic is facing the front of my house. I can't wait til those two trees get filled in.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, nice shots there. Beautiful property. Jealous you are getting all these rding days when it's frigid here.:-(. But then again, it's to warm up into the 50 s again on Friday. 

Also, I took this day off knowing it would be frigid and I wouldn't be out at the barn all day!:shock: things round here need done badly.

Stopped after work for groceries to do some cooking. I love to cook, but rarely do...laundry is in and my list of 'to dos' is written. (I must do this or my "ADD" will kick in and I won't get a single thing accomplished.)

I won't spend my entire day working, but I do want to get things redd up that have been bothering me for a while. Get this place organized so I can reorganize my life at school. Two weeks until state assessments and my formal observation....I need to focus in....another reason I'm recharging my batteries today...I need to go back strong and focused!:thumbsup:

TJ, I thought you listed something here about where we live and my comment about the 5 cars passing my on the road....but apparently I dreamed it....:? But, in the dream you asked if I was kidding about the 'traffic'...and know I wasn't. It's pretty rural where my mom lives, 7 miles out of town. But the traffic is often big machinery, loud duelly pickups, or Amish buggies, which Jay handles so nicely...even tho I tense up wondering how he will react.

Ok, time to read!:wink:


----------



## corgi

Still in a funk. 

Doing my best to come out of it but when I got to the farm last night to meet the farrier, i was met with a couple of other boarders who looked mad. When I walked up to them, they told me that the morning chore person did not turn out the horses that morning. She used the excuse that there was impending weather which i don't understand because the storms and rain were not supposed to hit until last night. I suspect she was late for her other job and didn't have time to turn them out and muck their stalls so they were still in them when we got there last night, just as the evening barn help was there to bring them all in for the night.

I was furious. My horse can not be stalled for 36 hours straight. She can not be stalled for 24 hours straight. She has arthritis and needs to move around. One of the other boarders went to the BO and complained and we were assured it will not happen again. 

I let Isabella out to run free while i was waiting for the farrier. She was so happy to get out. When the farrier got there, she wouldn't stand still and had major attitude. I couldn't be too upset with her. 

I let her run around after her feet were done until it started pouring rain. Then i put her in her stall again but just used the stall guard so she didn't feel so enclosed.

One of the boarders brought her filly into the barn for a little while and I took this video of Isabella's reaction. You have to look at her face after I yell her name when she tips the bucket over. Who can stay mad at a face like that?






Anyway..trying to get in a better mood. Lots of work crap going on that sucks the life and happy right out of me. So, Here is what I am grateful for today.

A horse that makes me laugh, even when i am in a seriously bad mood.

A husband that is amazing! 

A job that pays all my bills and allows me to keep my horse.

Supportive family and friends.

That tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am sorry to hear you are still in a funk. It seems like a very tough time of year, especially for educators. This week seems to be particularly tough. I don't know if it is the time change our what, but kids are causing lots of trouble this week. Isabella looks like she has loads of personality. What a joy!

Nicker - good for you for taking the day off. I know I need to, but cannot seem to find the energy it takes to make sub plans. 

Roadyy - it looks like you got a nice ride in. Am envious of your warm weather and bare roads. It is still far too icy to ride outside here yet, but it is melting.

Tjtalon - glad to see you feeling a little more positive. Hopefully spring will get here soon and bring a little sunshine to warm your heart a bit.

CritterSitter - good luck with your surgery. I hope all goes well.

Today I am grateful that Cheeky Pony made it through her surgery with flying colors. The bones came out easily and she got up without injury or incident. We go pick her up to take her back to the barn today after school. I hope she loads better than last time. If not, the vet can give her some Ace to help settle her down.


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, glad the surgery went so well and she was able to get up easily. I do not want to imagine what it is like on your roads and trails that keep you off them right now. Hopefully Spring will find you soon and the muddy environment from the melting will pass as quick so you can find yourself riding more. 

I have been watching the horses carefully after putting them up from the rides to make sure they aren't showing signs of soreness since it has been awhile since we rode regularly, especially Trusty with his leg still healing a scab. None of them have shown any signs of limping or stiffness so I think we are a go for extending the rides longer each time. I will continue to put Underwood's on Trusty's leg to complete the healing over, but really think he is going to be fine.

I will be giving them all a good bathing the next good warm afternoon we have as they are all in terrible need of one.lol.


----------



## mymaremagic

*Hello*

Im 48 and have had horses my whole life. Im not to good with the computer so please forgive me.I have a 5 year old mare and a 3 year old mini. I go to a camping trail ride for the last two years, hopefuly Ill get to ride this year. Didnt get to ride the last 2 years becouse of health reasons.Looking forward to chatting horses!


----------



## corgi

Welcome mare magic! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Roadyy

mymaremagic said:


> Im 48 and have had horses my whole life. Im not to good with the computer so please forgive me.I have a 5 year old mare and a 3 year old mini. I go to a camping trail ride for the last two years, hopefuly Ill get to ride this year. Didnt get to ride the last 2 years becouse of health reasons.Looking forward to chatting horses!


Welcome to our little family. Hope you find as much enjoyment here chatting and reading with us as we hope to get from you. If you find the time and ability to post some pics of your mare and mini, we would love to see them.


Corgi, sorry you feel some funky going on so just throw on some Wild Cherry and listen to the white boy to see if it makes you feel better.


Talked to my mom this morning and now I'm going to be excited for the next week. I had already talked to my brother at the beginning of the week where he told me that him, his gf, his son and daughter are coming to visit for the weekend of the 21st through the 23rd.. Enjoy some spring break and look at houses as they all want to move here again. Now it turns out my mom and her bf, who is an old family friend, are also coming the same weekend. I am beyond being beside myself, I am overflowing with excitement as I look forward to that get together. If I could only get my sister and her husband to come too, it would be a perfect weekend for me. The weather looks to be highs in the low 70s and low in the low 60s with a 10-12mph breeze. It is going to be so beautiful if that stands true!!!! Did I mention how excited I am!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, I tried my hand at planning a complete family weekend. Talked to my sister, oldest daughter and 3rd daughter to see if they could all come next weekend. Looks like my oldest daughter, her husband and their son are the only ones with a possibility of coming. They live in the same town as my mom and 3rd daughter. Should know for sure by mid week if they can come, but 3rd daughter and sister's family can't make it even with me offering to cover fuel costs to make it happen. At least I tried. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, mare magic! Nicker, I hope you had a good productive recharge/rest day today. Ladona, I really liked your positive thoughts after the rough event. And Isabella's expression is priceless, like, who me? Ain't I cute? Koolio, thank you, am trying my best to pull my head out & gain perspective; like someone said recently, (one of the teachers), job stress can suck the life right out of you. Rick! Good luck & way cool on getting together the huge family reunion. That's wonderful!

Kinda nice day at work, really, no huge dramas. Thought of what Rick said about the people seeing me arrive as the one they need, when I simply reset 2 tripped breakers for a lady who'd lost electricity in her kitchen; she'd been beside herself & didn't know what to do. She was so happy, it was fun to watch (& I totally agreed w/her that it's rough to start the morning w/out coffee & a fried egg. She was way happy.)

Talked a bit w/a new resident that had a question. After I'd answered I couldn't help but ask (in view of her cap that read "Beware Of Girls With Spurs" & a horse-decorated jacket) "do you still ride?" Turns out she's been doing English dressage for eons, but w/losing a lot of her sight due to cornea disease issues & a bad horse crash that resulted in a flail chest (% of surviving THAT is like 10% at best..geez), she had to stop. She said she was unpacking & came across pictures of the 3 horses she's had (a Hanover, a Lippizan, & a Dutch Warmblood) & cried her heart out. We exchanged a few sentences involving "you can't understand the horse thing unless you have the horse thing & horses are just..." I said God on four legs. Nod from her, yup. She wanted to tear up. Then she said she found a place nearby called Friends of Horses, that she can get to on the Access-A-Ride bus ('cuz she can't drive w/her eyes, otherwise I'd have given her Janice's card), where she can reconnect. She's somewhere between my age & Stan's, but we agreed you just can't stop. Ever. Much food for thought for me. Such courage. She said she's going to wear her bullet vest when she rides again, to protect her healed injury site (she was in a Sheriff's dept, that's where the conversation started). Wow. If she can do this, I can certainly overcome fear of cantering.

That's my day today. I went shopping after work. Am very careful w/my Walmart card, but got a wild hair & bought lots of food, a new fan for my bedroom, & a "3 Tier Carpet Tree" for the cats (mostly for Wild Tim). Have to assemble it, so going to work on that tonight.

2 more work days. supposed to get some Spring snow Saturday-Sunday, but Monday should be warm (& muddy @ Janice's!) I'm trying to not worry about the work-stuff, it'll be what it is. Past 2 days of Gratitude Listing really is beneficial, will keep it up.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker, no I didn't mention the traffic on your rode, but I sure did wonder what it involves; not a lot of just plain cars but heavy-duty stuff & Amish buggies, wow. Good on your horses for dealing w/that. Next time I pop into your dreams, hope I ask a good question, like "ok, the canter, how do I do that first lurch w/out lurching my stomach in fear & pulling back on the reins?!" Lol....this is why I'm so intent right now on my seat/hands/balance....security in the saddle, communication w/the horse.

I watch videos on UTube of cantering; it's looks so pretty, easy, & FUN. Well, first things first, it'll get there. Gonna go build a cat tree. 'Nite all.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, it just took me an hour to catch up on posts!
I had a dress rehersal tonight to a murder mystery dinner that we are putting on at my church. It's hilarious. My part is a knock off of Tammy Fay Bakker. It's fun, but very time consuming. The dinner is Saturday and I will be glad when it's finished.

I told a horse buddy that I was looking for a horse. She spread the word to a bunch of coaches that knew me from way back when. There seems to be a few horses ready to retire from hunting or the show ring that would be great for a trail horse. Keep your fingers crossed! I'm not in a huge hurry. My riding ring is under about 18" of snow. We got 6 new inches this week and lots of blowing drifts. It's still to icey to ride here. I'm hopeful for April!


----------



## Stan

*Its raining*

Rick your grass skirt rendition of a rain dance has worked. Maybe to well. We have a tropical cyclone coming down on us due to start hitting in the early hours. It has lessened in intensity as its got closer to NZ but who ever believes the weather man. We expect 4 inches of rain so some good photos of flooding may be on the offering.

Bugs can senses its approach and is acting accordingly running around like a mad thing, snorting, little rears lifting his front several inches of the ground as he changes direction but he looks like he is enjoying it.

Well now the rain has arrived I can nip outside, a bar of soap, and have a quick scrub. No photos sorry.

SWMBO is home for the first time this week:shock: then off to Auckland to be with her mother in the morning staying over the weekend.

So Rick thanks for the rain dance you can stop now. 

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Popped in a few times yesterday to read.

Koolio, so happy to hear cheeky made it through ok!!! I was wondering.

Had a nice relaxing day. Got several extra things done that weren't even on my to do list. Amazing the amount of work I can accomplish when I want to....and when I don't head straight tot the barn.:? Seems like once I get back from there, I'm too pooped to do anything here!:shock:

Anyway, thoroughly enjoyed being off. I know I'll go back to some sort of mayhem....but I didn't worry about that until this morning.

Sister is coming up again...this time it was planned, and we are all doing dinner then going to the home to eat b day cake with him. 

Also, my am a great aunt again! This is my 5th great niece!. I know...I look way too young for that right????:lol: Her name is Pria. New life is beginning, as another is ending in our family....always the way, huh?

TGIF. Everyone!! Keep the chins up!


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, glad you are staying upbeat and got a connection with the lady about horses. Sounds like you got a pretty good shopping spree on there. Hopefully things will work themselves out at work and no amount of worrying you do will effect the outcome and I hope that reminds you to let it just flow out so it can't "stain your wate" so to speak.

NM17, sounds you were able to go above and beyond the call of duty. I don't think you are too young to be a great aunt. Then again I don't understand what age has to do with being great.


Stan, I kept getting a little tickle while wearing just the skirt and it caused a couple of leaps and twists with the dance. That could have been the cause of this swirling weather coming your way. Hope it doesn't cause more bad than good, but it felt good itching that tickle...hehehe


Happy Place, glad you have experienced friends helping you search for a suitable horse. Surely they will help you find a solid rider instead of someone's throw away that happens with the less knowledgeable friends who only heard someone is looking to sell a horse. Just to find out it is so sway backed the belly is rubbing the ground and walks like front knees are tied together as well as the back ones.



I did get a ride in real quick with Trusty yesterday and added Jesa to the end of it so Trusty would be happier. He seems to love that little girl as much as I do.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, great shots! You lucky dog! :wink: Jessa is CUTE!

TJ....helping the canter......hmmm, I'm a bit afraid at this point myself.  Last time he did a weird jig that scared me, and I stopped. I think I was cueing him to canter, yet holding him back...mixed signals. Will try later...when it's HOT summer day and he doesn't want to take off! :lol:

Stan, hang on!

Corgi, out of your funk?

HP, good luck.

Welcome, maremagic.


----------



## Roadyy

I love riding the canter, but love riding the trot. Seems the woman coming out this evening asked to bring her experienced cousin out with her to ride this evening. Both ladies are bringing their own tack with them so we will check the saddle fit then get all three boys out for a ride this evening. I guess being closer to town has everyone interested in coming for rides as I have had another co-worker that I mentioned the horses to and needing help getting them in shape says his wife is wanting to come out. lol

This may get exciting for me and make for some great photo ops as well as keep the boys in real good shape. Shouldn't take long at all to get them ready for DW and DD to start riding good solid trail horses if I can keep this trend going.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I love riding the canter, but love riding the trot. Seems the woman coming out this evening asked to bring her experienced cousin out with her to ride this evening. Both ladies are bringing their own tack with them so we will check the saddle fit then get all three boys out for a ride this evening. I guess being closer to town has everyone interested in coming for rides as I have had another co-worker that I mentioned the horses to and needing help getting them in shape says his wife is wanting to come out. lol
> 
> This may get exciting for me and make for some great photo ops as well as keep the boys in real good shape. Shouldn't take long at all to get them ready for DW and DD to start riding good solid trail horses if I can keep this trend going.


 Hope they are what they say and you have fun riding with them 

I Rode last night in the pasture with Bre and 2 boarders. There was what looked to be a tarp out there and the horses thought it was gonna eat them. we got them all calmed down. and moved on. As we were coming back in that direction Chris my Ranch hand was walking across the pasture dragging the tarp across the pasture All the horses freaked out again .. I'll admit that it looked a bit scarey LMBO. well all that jerking and jumping by Cody was hell on my arm  I am pretty sore today . 2 more weeks and I get surgery.. I am looking forward to being pain free.


----------



## Roadyy

It won't take long to find out if they are what they say. A wanna be is easily spotted by one who isn't. Hopefully the horses will let me know. lol

I hope the surgery does fix the ailment and you can go riding pain free again, especially in that type of circumstance.


DW, DD and Jesa are all home sick in the bed with sinus, ear and stomach infections. Guess God will be my only chaperon with these two women and us three boys. Hoping they turn out to be good companions for me and the boys so the exercise can be had properly for the boys.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Critter, hope the arm isn't hurting too badly.
Rick, hope the ride goes well. Like you said, you'll know pretty quickly if they are experienced or not!

I was working my way out of my funk, resolved some of the work issues causing so much grief, and went out to the farm for a little horsey time with hubby a little while ago.

Before i go any further, I need to give a little background info. For the most part, Isabella's heat cycles are silent. I usually don't even know she is in heat. EXCEPT for the first one of the year and then usually one around July or August.

Last July, I think it was, Isabella became obsesses with another mare named PC, an elderly mustang. I think i may have posted about it here. PC had been in her paddock but had been moved about a week before. All of a sudden, Isabella began calling for her and pacing and not eating unless her feed bucket was placed where she could see PC in the other field. If I let her out of her field, she ran immediately to PC's fence. I had never seen her like that and 2 days later, she came into visible heat and was no longer interested in PC. Why she was obsessed with a mare beforehand is a mystery. 

So, tonight I get out there and am pleased to see the mud had dried up quite a bit. I wasn't planning on riding, just wanted some horsey time. I went out to her field and called for her and she wouldn't come to the gate. She was standing by Butterfly, the huge Warmblood that she bosses around constantly. She let me walk up to her and halter her but when I got her to the gate, she wouldn't go through. When I finally got her through, she turned right around and tried to run back into her paddock. 

I usually close the gate to her paddock and she will just turn away and wander around the farm, eating the good grass. This time she freaked out. She began running the fence line, trying to find a way back in. She pawed the ground, she called for Butterfly, she looked like she was thinking about trying to jump the fence.

It was feeding time so the barn help was there to bring in the horses. They had never seen Isabella act like that either. They brought out Butterfly and the gelding we call Isabella's boyfriend and Isabella immediately went to Butterfly and followed her in to the barn and TRIED TO GET IN THE STALL WITh HER. Luckily, we caught her and put her in her own stall, right next door.

She began pacing and calling and pawing the floor at the bottom of the wall that separates the two of them. Out of her mind, crazy.

She finally settled down enough for me to consider going in to take off her blanket. I went in and turned around to put up to stall guard across the door way and she rammed me from behind...HARD. Almost knocked me to my knees. I yelled "OUCH"
It really hurt my back and I turned around and she knew she was in trouble. I lashed out and caught her right across the back of her neck with an open hand. Whack!
She knew she had crossed the line.

It is the first time she has ever hurt me in any way. I am going to hurt all over tomorrow. My neck, back, and shoulders are already seizing up. My horse has completely lost her mind. She literally tried to run me over to get next door to Butterfly.

She eventually calmed down and by the time I left, she let me take off her blanket and even rested her head on my shoulder, which she hasn't done in a very long time. I have never hit her before and I am not sorry I did. I will not, i can not, have a horse that purposely runs me over. Unacceptable. 

I suspect she will come into heat within a day or two and this is just like it was with her and PC last year.

She has a hormone imbalance. Vet diagnosed that when she started lactating so badly that her feet were covered in milk. No known cause. But then we discovered she has a canine tooth that has come in...very rare in mares. Also a sign of hormone emblance.

I hope that this obsession with Butterfly end in the next day or two and I get my love bug back. BUT, I am going out there tomorrow and I am going to seperate her from Butterfly and do some ground work in the round pen. She needs a distraction and I need to prove to myself that she will still listen even though her hormones are raging,

Sorry for the novel. Just frustrated. Hopefully this will only last a day or two and will go away just like her obsession with PC.

Now, I need to go take a hot bath and pop some Advil.

That being said, I am still in a better mood than i was earlier this week. Maybe a bad time at the barn beats any day at work.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!! This certainly seems to be a TGIF week for everyone. The good news is that it sounds like thing are looking up.

Tjtalon - glad to hear you have connected with another horse lover. Hopefully you will see her more as I think both of you will benefit from each other's company and passion. 

NickerMaker - glad you enjoyed your day off. I still cannot bring myself to take one, even to make a long overdue Dr. Appt. Gotta learn to let go.

Stan - I'm happy to hear you are finally getting some rain, but you also mind me that one must be careful what they wish for. Will this rain help your water table at all, or is it too much and too fast to really sink in?

Roadyy - I am envious that you are able to ride so often. Great pics! It sounds like you will have a wonderful weekend coming up with family. As one with no extended family nearby, I appreciate how precious that time is.

CritterSitter - I hope the surgery helps you with your pain. Good on you for getting out there and riding anyways.

HappyPlace - best of luck on finding the perfect horse. Take your time and be choosy. It will pay off in the end.

I have lots of grading to do this weekend, but I plan to get in some horse time too. Tonight DD and I will go to the stable to see Cheeky Pony and give her some antibiotics. I am much relieved to have her back safely. I plan to get a ride in on Koolio tonight and then again tomorrow. Sunday is usually my work day. 

Since spring is coming, it is soon time to start tractor shopping. We need to replace our old riding law mower and feel we could really use a small tractor with a front end loader and a three point hitch. I've got a fairly large dirt and poop pile I need to move and spread around the yard as well as fields that need some additional upkeep this year. Last fall We nearly purchased a new Massy Ferguson tractor, but decided to put it off until spring. Now I'm thinking I should have another look at the Kubota and the John Deer as well. Maybe I can find something used that is reasonable. 

Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - wow! I am sorry you got hurt. I know how crazy some mares can be. My daughters mare was similar when she went into heat, only she doesn't really like any other horses in particular. She just used to go a little crazy and she would have a complete disregard for humans. We almost put her on Depo for this, but she worked her way through it. I hear there are some herbs that can help calm a mare down. I cannot remember which ones, but it is worth a look.

I also agree a bad day at the barn is infinitely better than a day at work.


----------



## Stan

Don't know what the cyclone is doing seems it prefers to dump most of its rain in the Tasman. All I got so far is 30 mil, Not a lot of rain. We have sandy soil so a good dump wont wash off and will help but I fear the water table is not going to come up at all. 30 mill was not enough to rinse the soap off. However cyclones are unpredictable and it may still make land fall.

Rick that's why Kiwi men have a smile on their faces scratching an itch. :lol::lol:


----------



## PrivatePilot

It hit 7 degrees today and I actually rode in the arena in just a T-shirt. Glorious after a LONG and brutal winter that doesn't appear to be over yet, but the brief break was nice. I was never so happy to see mud, either - a hint of spring in the air after just getting hammered with another major snowstorm 48 hours ago.

Still getting accustomed to the fast mover mare. To me it feels like having gone from a sedan to a sports car, a whole new level - definately feeding my need for speed, suffice to say, but she's so bloody powerful that I have to remember to keep her checked as otherwise she just keeps accelerating to ludicrous speed. Can't say I don't secretly like it though. 

She's going to teach me a lot. I miss Bucky McClydesdale, but I'm down to scritches at the gate now vs riding him.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, sorry you got caught in the middle of her acting out. Its obvious she realized her mistake quickly. Like koolio dumping the bucket. Hope you aren't sore long. Mare magic is one of the products out there for mares showing hard signs during cycling.

Koolio, I used a Kabuta tractor(32hp) with bucket and bush hog to clear off this property. Eddie has a Kabuta tractor like you spoke of that is like an over sized riding mower. Has the 3 point rear, belly mower and bucket on the front. Its great for moving small loads like gravel, poop or the such. I think its 22 HP diesel. hope you find what you are looking for. 

Stan, hopefully it sends more rain than 30 mil so that it can make some improvements in the table.

So the woman and her bf came ,but no cousin this time. I was still scooping poop while she combed Little Man with the curry comb. She brought out the nylon bridle and a tom thumb bit. I told her he would not give her a good ride with it and she better have soft hands if she was tried it. Right off the bat he fought her and the bit and she went to pull back and he went up with front feet about 2 feet. I grabbed the side of the bridle and explained to her that was not going to work. If she wants to continue riding him then it will not be with that bit or those heavy hands. We put one of my head stall and French sniffle bits and he was much better. He was still stubborn, but no more rising.

I then put a bridle and reins on Trusty then rode him bareback while she was in saddle on little man. Things got much better from there and even better once we got them out of the paddock. Little Man turned into a complete dream out of the paddock. I explained to how her how I have been working with him and what he is used to with cues from rein, voice and seat. She started using all of those and she was in love. 

Here are a couple of picks.


----------



## mymaremagic

dear Youcandomagic2me,

We need to have heart to heart..My husband will not mount you since you took off, jumped over the mini and then threw him over the the dash pad... My daughter won't mount you since she placed her foot in the saddle, went to swing her leg over you and you put her in the dirt.This MUST stop!Last year 3 weeks before the trail ride..another horse barred its teeth at you and you jumped on the softest spot to land..me breaking my shoulder then you let that lady ride you on the trail ride and did great! We are going on the trail ride this year and i will be riding you..That is why you meet "the trainer" last weekend...we can do it the easy way or tought love these 48 year dont heal so well or fast...love your feed,wateerer,sheltergiver, hoof trimmer payer,boardpayer


----------



## mymaremagic

*help*

Dont know much about computers, can someone tell me how to post a picture of my horses thank you


----------



## Koolio

Oh dear Mymaremagic!! It sounds like you and your horse have had a tough go!:shock:

It sounds like you have the help of a trainer, which is good. I hope you get things sorted and end up having a great trail ride this year. 

Is this a newer horse to you?


----------



## mymaremagic

*help*

Dont know much about computers, can someone tell me how to post a picture of my horses thank you


----------



## Koolio

mymaremagic said:


> Dont know much about computers, can someone tell me how to post a picture of my horses thank you


I have a Photobucket account where is upload my pictures. Then I simply copy and paste the image code in my post.

It looks like you got it!


----------



## mymaremagic

*I got her about 3 years ago*



Koolio said:


> Oh dear Mymaremagic!! It sounds like you and your horse have had a tough go!:shock:
> 
> It sounds like you have the help of a trainer, which is good. I hope you get things sorted and end up having a great trail ride this year.
> 
> Is this a newer horse to you?


She was an internet trade.she was about 300 lbs under weigt,when i went to get her as I was getting in the truck I had a sisure and was nocked out and 911 was called spent a week in hospital..not new but healt hasnt let me work with here much


----------



## mymaremagic

Koolio said:


> Oh dear Mymaremagic!! It sounds like you and your horse have had a tough go!:shock:
> 
> It sounds like you have the help of a trainer, which is good. I hope you get things sorted and end up having a great trail ride this year.
> 
> Is this a newer horse to you?





Koolio said:


> I have a Photobucket account where is upload my pictures. Then I simply copy and paste the image code in my post.
> 
> It looks like you got it!


 I dont know how i did it.. just started pushing buttons how do i send a privete message?


----------



## mymaremagic

*koolio*

Hereismy phonenumber Im having ahard time working this computer I dont know what in doning and hubby is ealling please call thanks


----------



## mymaremagic

***-***-**** thanks


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts, trying to wind down, as usual, w/my end of week weird shifts (fingers crossed for 4-10s, these Friday nites solo [for years] are getting really old. I was very busy tonite. Paramedic dispatch called en route to a woman w/chest pain; luckily, the daughter was on scene so didn't have to go get keys, but had to tell dispatch that I was backed up w/calls, which was embarrassing; was involved w/2 buildings w/no hot water, a sewer line back up in an apartment, & in the middle of this, a woman that had dropped her keys down the elevator shaft in her building. All these calls were within 25 minutes. When I finally got to where the medics were, they just looked at me like "yeah, ok, some help you are". Sigh.) TG tomorrow is my "F".

When I got to work, the horse woman resident that I talked with yesterday had left a note w/her phone #, she told the Chief the whole story & she wants to be friends. I don't know what to think of this. Am wary of people most of the time anyway, for the most part, & getting involved w/a resident can be tricky & generally not advisable. Have to put that one on my gut-feeling parameter, but it's too tired to register much at the moment. Will think about it on my weekend.

Ladona, I'm sorry that is happening w/your horse, but am glad you weren't seriously hurt..but, ouch. Good you smacked her & don't feel bad about it. Even in my novice-ness, I've always looked way askance at any oopsome-woomsome-ness regarding horses, that extends beyond/beside awareness of who they are. I want to learn what they are REALLY like, and, as always, I learn something from the posts. Am gonna keep an eye on mare behavior @ Janice's.

Rick, I enjoyed your pictures, & have a novice question: what's that double rein thing? The blue one below the split reins, what's that for?

Maremagic, just saw your picture! I understand the first difficulty w/posting pictures, it was a quandry at first but finally got it.

Stan, I sure hope you get more than a sprinkle of rain on the sand.

This has got to be a better year. For some reason, the New Year for me always seems to "start" in Spring, on a personal level, rather than according to the Julian Calendar. Just more natural I guess.

Hope all have a good weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm with you TJ, the start of this calendar year has been quite a crazy one, at least in this house hold.....I was just thinking about it, and since December we've had major heart surgery, dad getting ill and placed in a home, and our beloved dog almost biting the dust. What an emotional roller coaster!

Sister and BIL came up yesterday, as I mentioned. I raced from school, to the barn, threw grain at them and to the restaurant in a half an hours time.:shock: phew! Crazy! A beer well deserved!:lol:

We then went over to the home to see dad, see where he's residing and share some bday cake. I think I had said he turned 83 on Monday. When we arrived he was laying there cockeyed...he does that. Looks so uncomfortable, and so very sad. Apparently my oldest up sister wasn't prepared for the sorry shape,our dad is in...because she immediately got sick......:-(

I had my tears on Monday when he didn't recognize me....

We did get him up and Into the dinning room for cake. Hes coherent, but can't keep up with conversation.....although it's impossible to have a conversation with dads DW there. If you ask him a ??? She answers for him:evil: drives us ALL crazy!!! Let the guy speak.:-x

My oldest niece and friend were there. They are a hoot, and we laughed a LOT! Felt good to laugh.

I'll be back out at the school today to finish up some work. So taking a day off didn't save me any time....just sanity.:wink: we have two weeks until state assessments, so I am freaking out on how best utilize our final hours.....:-(. I have 'covered' what I need, now it's honing our skills. Very stressful.

From there I hope to spend time with the horses and get a ride in. I, unlike Koolio, like my Sundays free from school work, so I'll work today.:wink:

Corgi, that just have been a shock, and a bit scary!:shock: like my dad always said....you can never totally trust a horse or animal for that matter....they are that...an animal. Hope,you feel ok. I think he did the right thing and gave her a wack.

Roaddy, great shots. Wondering....do you think this woman has the skills needed to help you out...or is she a weekender rider? Meaning she claims to know....but doesn't really just puts on a show.

TJ, hope today is calmer...although it is almost the full moon.:?


----------



## Roadyy

mm, she is a good looking horse. Hope her riding gets to be just a s good for you and your family.

TJ, sounds like you had an exciting half hour of calls last night. Hopefully the EMT call was a survivor story. The blue rope you see is a lead rope. I have a habit of leaving the halter and lead rope on in the case of getting off on the trail to use for tying them off instead of using a rein. This one has the wrist loop so I loop it over the horn while riding so there is no fear of it sliding off the neck or coming unwound from the horn and tangling in the feet. Mind you that is a possibility while bareback like yesterday so I stick it in my pocket.


MN17, glad you were able to have such a good time around family last night. Sucks you have to spend a Saturday to catch up when you could be out riding.

The woman has a very good seat and balance, but is either really rusty or was used to being heavy handed with the horses she was riding. Maybe they were dude ranch horses that were used to yahoos tugging and pulling to keep their balance. Either way it didn't last long til LM started giving her a couple of front end lifts trying to get away from it and me shutting it down. Once in the French snaffle Dring, he started softening up and then getting him out of the paddock really relaxed him. She was trying to neck rein him and thought he was being stubborn to that. I told her that I have them on the soft side of plow reined. I guess like dressage, maybe? I keep both reins in one hand, but only twist my wrist to the direction I want to go which pulls about an inch of rein on either side and they respond to that with my leg cues. There is no pressure on their mouth while riding unless they try to pick up the gait before I asked for it. I believe dressage, they keep constant contact with the bit? Once she started doing that, she quickly adjusted to his cues and both became much happier during the ride.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-sounds like she might work out& that she takes your directions-glad that you ended up having a good ride.

NM-There is so much "extra" work for teachers, but glad you got some relaxation time in already.

TJ-That was a lot of calls in a short time-hope tonight is not too busy. Maybe this gal, is desperate for another horse lover to talk to-I, at least have a few neighbors w/horses & my DH has been helping our closest neighbor get his horse pen up, & I have volunteered to help get the new horses home-W/in 5 hours driving distance-the wife rides just about anything & is very handy w/horses. They will probably get QH's-wish someone would get a gaited horse.

CS-so sorry to hear about your sore shoulder-hope the surgery helps & you don't have too much down time.

Corgi-The mare magic is raspberry leaves- sometimes can be found cheap in bulk. Horses are so much bigger than us-I always keep an eye on mine when I go into their corrals-hope you feel better soon.

Stan-Well, that is not much rain at all, is it? I got the dessert made for the party later today-sure used a lot of bowls, but it had to sit for awhile-so looking forward to having some this afternoon. I know I will be tempted to make it again for our company next W/E, but I picked out something else awhile back, so we'll see which one I do.

Hope I got everybody! Have a great W/E & wish you all nice weather!


----------



## mymaremagic

*Does any one have a good check list*

for camping 4 days with horses? I ALWAYS forget something...last year it was the harness to the pony cart, the year befor that it was the saddle and bridle to my daughters horse (dont have to worry about that her mare keeped charging and beating up my mare, last straw came when she pitched my daughter and gave her a concussion) we leave early 1-2am and once we get there, its bumber to bumber,horse to horse and NO place to get supplies...If you didnt bring it, or you cant barrow it for someone..you are out of luck..I have threaten to take the kitchen sink..lol


----------



## Stan

mymaremajic: Take the kitchen sink. I always do SWMBO always finds a use for it. Even if its me washing up after I have cooked dinner and she has had her head in the trough. (I'm gona get roasted for that one)

We are still getting a little rain but over all so far only about 40 mils and a large high pressure is on its way from Australia so wind and heat equals dry ground again. 

I have put a new gun case in the sewing room (SWMBO is in Auckland) and, does not use that room much. Well I could have put another rack on the family room wall for the hunting rifle but after some thought I think the better thing to do is to lock the guns up in a steel safe and keep the key hidden.(for safety reasons) mine

Bugs has a reprieve today I am suffering from a illness I had a couple of weeks ago. Seems it never went away, off and on symptoms keeping me close to home:shock: Doctor on Tuesday, my blood tests did not come back good for the second time. Blood pressure has been up but I figure work has a lot to do with that.

Cheers all


----------



## PrivatePilot

Arrived at 7:45 this morning at our barn to help with chores and found one of the old retired mares down in her stall. 

I won't go into too many details but suffice to say after a few hours of touch and go, and then lots of nursing we got her back to her feet, got her fed and watered (she ate well, a full belly no question) and she got lots of love for a few hours afterwards before the vet arrived and the decision was made to put her down.

I only knew her for a few years but she was loved and well cared for all through her retirement years, having lived to the ripe old age of 40, retired from lessons for countless years now. She would have been 41 this summer. She had a good personality, always glad to see someone who would stop and give her a treat or a scritch through the stall door. I'll miss her everytime I walk past that stall door.

I was honored to be there in her final hours and help her go out with dignity.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all,

Hoping everyone had a great day. I did.

Did chores the tan out to the school. Got some good lessons written...had about three hours in when I got restless and started writing anything down....that's when it's time to go.:?

Was going to ride, but I was tired, the weather was cold and windy, so I decided to come home. I fell asleep,for two hours!:shock: when I nap....I nap!:lol:

My sis cLled to check on me....I'm ok, it's her I'm worried about. I think she had an epiphany last night tho bc she told me how much she loved me and things. Funny how death makes some people finally 'see' what is important.:wink: I so put her in a pedestal, and hence why I get so upset at her for not thinking of me at times....maybe things will change.

Stanley...you better take care of,yourself. We need you here! We love your humor.:wink:

Hoping to ride tomorrow, even if is to be in the 20s.....:-(

MM I saw some good ideas for trail supplies on the trail thread. Try there.. Who,is that in your photos?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh pilot, how sad.....but that certainly is a ripe old age!!! May she rest in peace!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oooo, I forgot.....here's rainy, having a hay and hair party.:lol::lol::lol:

That was only one brushing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG, check out this moon!!!

This taken off out balcony. The picture doesn't do it justice. Just beautiful.


----------



## mymaremagic

Nickermaker. That was my old barn manager on my mare and that was my then 15 year old daughter on her mare..the mare had only had small childern led line on her before my daughter got her and she was my daughters first horse..she did most of her training on her own..she would even ride her facing backwards! But she was a horse that needed to be worked at least once a week or she would show her attatude..she always was charging my mare, thats how my magic jumped on me and broke my shoulder in two places..


----------



## Roadyy

Had a good ride this afternoon. Co-worker and his wife came over and they had a blast riding. 







Here was her first time getting him up to trot and he wanted me.lol She is short and I had the stirrups at the top hole so she couldn't stay completely balanced. Its been little over a year so I understand the rusty.







Here is him riding Doc before she got here to ride. He has never been much into horses and these cell phone videos are terrible.






I screwed up naming the videos. 


Oh, here is a pic of the lead rope that was asked about earlier.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - sorry to hear you are under the weather again. Be sure to look after yourself.

Roadyy - glad your riding partner worked out. I beg she really appreciated the opportunity to ride as well.

PrivatePilot - 40 is an amazing age for a horse! It is heartwarming to know she was in good and caring hands when she passed.

Nicker - it always feels good to get some work done and then go home. Good you got a rest in. Sometimes it is needed more than a ride.

Today was odd. I spoke to my mom this morning and it seems my younger sister has "highly probable" thyroid cancer and lymphoma. I don't know how to feel about it as she has spent most of her life moving from one bizarre diagnoses to another. I'm trying to be optimistic until a diagnosis is confirmed by biopsy, but I still worry. I don't have much of a relationship with my sister, but still care about her. It is hard to be so far away and hear what my parents are going through. I spoke to my grandma today (who is in amazing shape at 86) and she is very worried about my parents and my sister. I am conflicted between being supportive from afar and getting caught up in family drama. I've been trying to reach my sister all day to clarify what is actually going on but she is very difficult to reach as she almost never answers her phone.

DH and I checked out the John Deer tractors today. We are waiting on a quote from the dealership but know roughly what to expect. We could really use a tractor for the acreage and must replace the riding mower, but it's a lot of $$, especially when I may be going back to school again. I really like the Massey Ferguson, but the dealer has a terrible reputation. The John Deer dealer has a great reputation, so we may go with green even though they cost a little more. The Kubota and New Holland dealers have horrible hours so I won't check those out until spring break. Cost wise, I believe they are comparable to the John Deer.

This evening DD and I went to change Cheeky Pony's bandages. Her leg looks amazing. No swelling, no bleeding and I had to look really closely to see the stitches. She has also settled down considerably and is being very good about the stall and standing nicely to get her meds and have her bandages changed.


----------



## mymaremagic

Can't wait for my camping trailride this year! Driving my husband nuts already (it not until June) all ready packing and making my list and checking it over and over and over..lol..if I forget anything it would problel be the husband..lol sorry that my spelling stinks..We load up the stuff on Wensday then load the horses about 2am thursday and don't return until sunday did find one helpful tip bought 2 solar spotlights and zip tied them to the trailer sol could see my babies ..also bought solar lalaterns (general dollar $2.00 each) set them out during the day, used them for reading, ect at nite in the tent..didn't have to worry about batterys going dead..made good emergancy flashlight as well


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, sorry you didn't get the rain you needed and are still plagued with the sickness. I'm sure Bugs is just as happy with or without a lesson.

MN17, glad you had a good gathering for your father's b'day party. Hope things can improve before the time is all gone. Glad you got some rest and hope next week goes well.

Koolio, nothing runs like a deer.lol. Glad Cheeky is doing so well in her recovery. I hope the diagnosis improves for your sister. I have a similar relationship with my sister. We get along just fine, but she doesn't go out of her way to keep up communication with any of us. She almost never answers the phone and will respond to a text sent right after you hang up and act like you didn't call.


----------



## mymaremagic

*Last years ride*

here is some pix from last years ride


----------



## mymaremagic

*try this again*















































pictures from last years ride


----------



## tjtalon

Maremagic, am enjoying your pictures & stories & participation! Don't worry about your spelling, I don't think anyone here cares. Besides, you one-upped Stan in the spelling department, which I think is pretty funny..& that was a playful dig at Stan, who darned well better get to feeling better.

Tracey, good to hear Cheeky Pony is doing so well, that must be a great relief. The sister news must be worrisome 'tho. My little sister had thyroid cancer a few years ago, but they got rid of it, (the cancer & the thyroid) so she's on a lot of meds, but is ok. Lymphoma 'tho...prayers for good outcome. I understand fragmented family relations. I have a pretty good connection w/my sister & mother, but the brothers are totally estranged from me, but, like you said, I still care. Oh, on an upbeat note: hope you find your meant-to-be good tractor soon!

Rick, thanks for the insight on the mysterious blue rope! Guess I should've realized it was a lead rope, but..didn't. Hmmm...another good idea to keep in mind. I do like the (don't know the term but) boat-braid-knot-thing in there.

Beautiful picture of the moon, Nicker! I looked at that pretty moon tonight myself. You take such good pictures, you really have an eye for that (so does my sister; she takes a picture & can convey emotion to others, like an artist w/a painting. I take a picture and it's a...picture, lol! Cool gift.

PrivatePilot, all I could think of that good old mare was what a nice way to end a very long life: in the care of people who loved her, got a nice good last meal, & peacefully went away. That was a blessed "ending" and you were blessed to be with her.

Am going to go back in a bit and look at Rick's videos, but for the kitty people here (not you Rick, don't be scared, hide your eyes) have a couple pics of Tornado Tim on a seperate post of him on his cat tree...mostly posting these because rpud of the accomplishment of getting the darned tree up! Besides, he's really cute.


----------



## tjtalon

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums...32.jpg?t=1394942282?t=1394942282?t=1394942282


----------



## tjtalon

ok..that was weird..GoogleChrome does the pics differently than FireFox. Next time I send a pic it will be on FireFox. Anyway, there's the tree & Tornado Tim.


----------



## tjtalon

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/timtree007_zps8bd99932.jpg?t=1394942282


----------



## tjtalon

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/timtree001_zps7929cceb.jpg?t=1394942196


----------



## tjtalon

Nice videos, Rick, cell phone or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

I love looking at everyone's pics and videos. I would love to learn how to post videos...but it might be in y'all's best interest I didn't! LOL. I swamp you enough with my photos.

Which btw, thanks TJ. I LOVE photography. I would love to take a class or two on it. But mostly, I just enjoy being out door and capturing things. Ya know?

Koolio, sorry to hear about your sister. My oldest has Graves' disease, so she had to drink radio active stuff to kill her thyroid. ( she's the one who's most recently been up.)

I hear ya about family and distance and distancing....sometimes I wish we lived in AZ so I wasn't in the midst of the drama. I try to stay out of it...but at times it's impossible. I have to be honest...In our case, it's my parents spouses who are the BIGGEST trouble makers. I wonder if when dad goes the sibling relationships will get better. We all stay away bc of HER, that would be Dads wife.....she is more than we can take for than 5 minutes. No joke. She's truly obnoxious!!!:lol::lol: ya gotta laugh at her absurdity.

So anyway Koolio, I wish you luck with that. Know you aren't alone, we are here if you need to talk....

TJ that kitty is so,cute.. Is he lovey or just playful? I bet he makes you laugh a lot!

Koolio, how long, all toll, would you say it takes you to write plans? As I said, I sat down yesterday for about three hours, and probley an hour on Friday....I'm 'done' but some of the plans are very sketchy, but I was out of juice. Even after 17 years, plans are so hard for me to write and take me SO long! Some of my colleagues write them in 20 minutes:shock: am I the only one who takes four hours to plan?

MMagic, how far do you ride on this trail ride? Do you go out daily? Is there dinner? Give some details! 

Birds are chirping! Makes me feel good and eager to start the day. Plans done, house clean, bills paid, another casserole ready to be made....I feel GOOD!

Hoping everyone has a rockin' Sunday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, our party was really fun, but it was windy, so it didn't last too long. I have a very small sliver of the cake left maybe a 1" x 3" piece. I got full so quick-it was hard seeing all that yummy food, & I didn't even have room to taste it! The beer I brought came home w/me & went back in the fridge. If my stomach has shrunk, why isn't the weight loss happening? I know-that dreaded word-exercise! Now, if my "cold" would just clear up, so I don't have that nagging cough & chest pain-maybe I could do something. I know the answers, but feeling up to executing them is another thing.

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Celeste

TJ, your pictures will show up if you use the IMG link rather than the HTML link.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste beat me to it. 

Nice photos of that place, mm. Hope you can post more of them to share.

Tj, looks like Tim has plenty of climbing to get his workouts. 

NM17, I agree about your great pictures. They are very well taken.

Well, I got up this morning, fed the boys and started getting ready for church when dw informs me I do not need to go. She is worried with me being around them and their viruses that I would risk taking it to the congregation.


Guess I will do the dreaded sheath cleaning before the storm rolls in today. It was suppose to be pouring down first thing this morning, but is now said to be after lunch before it starts. I may get a ride in too. Stan I hope it doesn't feel like my rain issue is rubbing salt.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
I've been quiet lately but still reading.
Can't let this thread sit too long or you'll be reading for hours

Took off work Friday.
Unloaded a full horse trailer of hay and checked out trailer.
Saturday we hauled all four horses to our vet clinic for the year.
They all got coggins tests and shots for the year.
Huge group discount, vet comes to our club, people/horses roll in.
Today shall be somewhat of a day of rest, working on loose ends and small unfinished basement items.

I am taking pics of progress all the time, still have not unloaded the camera.

As for riding, we should have rode yesterday, some said the river was deep and crossings not so good for footing.
Soon enough it will warm up a little more and we will be camping again!
I think the horses miss it, they were quite excited yesterday just going to the camp grounds.
My horse has not been rode since November and he is very anxious and pushy.
My wife wants to take him off grain before we start the season.
I say no, I kind of like it when he is wound tight.

I've paid for a camp site this year, $325 for the season.
Regular sites are on a first come basis, this way I am in a fixed spot all year.
Large events with hundreds of people will not require me to arrive on Wednesdays any more.
I can take off Friday, go there in the morning and always have a spot.
It can be a pain when your horses are off high-lined in the woods far from your campsite.

As for the weather this has got to get better.
Tonight we are in the area of snow for Maryland, we just got rid of it all.

Have a good Sunday all, I will try for pics today.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - it takes me a long time to make plans as well. Between plans and grading I find it is pretty accurate to double my teaching time. So, if I teach 6 hours a day, I am putting roughly 6 hours of additional work in planning and marking for that day. Since most days are about 6 hours long, that makes for a 60 hour work week no matter when I do the work. At that, I never feel satisfied that I have done enough.

Funny you say you wish you lived in AZ. That is where my family lives. I am about 3000 km north of them. I do miss them terribly and they are good people, but holy cow what a lot of drama sometimes! 

This issue with my sister is odd. I also have Graves' disease and went through all the thyroid radio-screening and radioactive iodine treatment, so I am very familiar with the drill. The diagnosis protocol my mom described to me sounds very unusual. I would think if they thought someone had thyroid cancer they would do a biopsy ASAP and maybe the iodine uptake test. That is not what my mom said. She kept talking about "indicators" that my sister has, so I am not even sure that the diagnosis is confirmed by a medical doctor. I will try to call my sister again today to find out.

We got a tractor quote back yesterday afternoon and it was pretty much as expected...expensive!! We will keep looking and compare to some other brands and try to find something used if we can. A tractor is a pretty big investment that doesn't really pay you back on an acreage, (no tax deductions or revenue etc) so we will proceed slowly and carefully. Grass cutting season is still a ways out yet, so we have time.


----------



## Koolio

MareMagic and TJtalon - love the pics!

Roadyy - have fun with sheath cleaning. Your horses will be grateful. 

Cacowgirl - I hope you get feeling better soon. When you do, nothing will stop you!

MarylandRider - it sounds like you are getting lots of the spring chores done. Good for you! We will wait until the start of April, then it's cleanup day, vaccination, deworming, etc. time.


----------



## mymaremagic

Nickermaker. The main ride is on saturday and last I heard 15-17 miles long but it changes becouse landowners are starting not to let us ride on there property. Lost a few miles becouse someone droped there cell and went to get left the gate open and let the cattle out!! Theres a smaller ride on Sunday and people start riding as soon as they get there..I have been stuck at camp the last to years..but im riding this year unless im dead..lol I get there early to get my spot..it first come first served


----------



## corgi

Just wanted to pop in and say that Isabella is almost back to her normal self. 

I went out yesterday and when I pulled her out of the field yesterday (after I caught her...that little wench ran from me for the first time in over 2 years) she lost her mind again.

Another boarder and I watched her tear the lead rope out of my hands and start running the fenceline, calling for Butterfly,pawing the ground, think about jumping the fence:shock:, and just acting like a wild woman.

The BO came out and gave me her rope halter and 22 foot lead line. I was going to work her in the round pen but she told me to work her right there by the fence. Make her work where she was acting a fool, and let her rest further away from the fence. It worked. I lunged her and made her yield her hindquarters, and back up, less than 10 minutes and she started to focus on me more than Butterfly on the other side of the fence. Eventually, I was able to calmly lead her away and take her to the other side of the farm where she grazed nicely while I sat on a camp chair. 

Of course, when I turned her back out, she didn't wait around for her horse treat like she always does, she turned around and ran to Butterfly,

But today, I went out and she wasn't even standing near Butterfly. I watched her for a while. All horses were standing at their own piles of hay and one time she even went over the pile where Butterfly was and pinned her ears and pushed her off that pile. Now that's my Isabella! Butterfly was dejected. Guess the obsession is over thank goodness!

I didn't ride her today. I pulled her out of her field. She came to the gate when I called her. I let her graze and she would only occasionally glance up to see where Butterfly was.

I rode hubby's horse today. Hubby took him on a trail ride while I was just spending some quiet time with Isabella. When he came back, he asked me if I wanted to ride him. He said that Scuffy was really wanting to "go" and I am always up for that!

The stirrups were too long but it didn't matter. Scuff was so much fun. He is the type of horse that can read your mind. We were getting ready to turn a corner, he was in his TN Walker gait, and i mentaly thought, I am going to cue the canter, and I must have shifted my weight to prepare, because he went right into his smooth, rocking horse canter. Wow! That horse covers some ground. His stride is huge. He is so much bigger than Isabella. Isabella is barely 15hh and Scuffy is 16hh. Never noticed the difference before until I looked down as we were flying around the farm! No need to worry though. He took good care of me.

He is such a cool horse. After Ii untacked him, he played with me. He likes to chase the humans he loves. He and Hubby do it all the time but he had never done it with me. I took off running and he chased and when i stopped, he stopped, and when I tried to turn left, he blocked me and then I turned right and he blocked me. I was laughing so hard and I swear he was laughing too. We need to get that on video. I may have one of him and hubby doing that.

When I turned Isabella back out, she waited for her treat like she always does and then totally ignored Butterfly as she walked back out into the field.

Shew...big sigh of relief. Thank goodness that she only gets that hormonal once or twice a year.


----------



## corgi

Found a video or hubby and Scuffy "playing". Notice that hubby isn't using the lead rope.


----------



## Stan

mymaremagic said:


> Can't wait for my camping trailride this year! Driving my husband nuts already (it not until June) all ready packing and making my list and checking it over and over and over..lol..if I forget anything it would problel be the husband..lol sorry that my spelling stinks..We load up the stuff on Wensday then load the horses about 2am thursday and don't return until sunday did find one helpful tip bought 2 solar spotlights and zip tied them to the trailer sol could see my babies ..also bought solar lalaterns (general dollar $2.00 each) set them out during the day, used them for reading, ect at nite in the tent..didn't have to worry about batterys going dead..made good emergancy flashlight as well


Don't forget the kitchen sink. He will have a use for it. Dishes and the such like.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Maremagic, am enjoying your pictures & stories & participation! Don't worry about your spelling, I don't think anyone here cares. Besides, you one-upped Stan in the spelling department, which I think is pretty funny..& that was a playful dig at Stan, who darned well better get to feeling better.
> 
> Tracey, good to hear Cheeky Pony is doing so well, that must be a great relief. The sister news must be worrisome 'tho. My little sister had thyroid cancer a few years ago, but they got rid of it, (the cancer & the thyroid) so she's on a lot of meds, but is ok. Lymphoma 'tho...prayers for good outcome. I understand fragmented family relations. I have a pretty good connection w/my sister & mother, but the brothers are totally estranged from me, but, like you said, I still care. Oh, on an upbeat note: hope you find your meant-to-be good tractor soon!
> 
> Rick, thanks for the insight on the mysterious blue rope! Guess I should've realized it was a lead rope, but..didn't. Hmmm...another good idea to keep in mind. I do like the (don't know the term but) boat-braid-knot-thing in there.
> 
> Beautiful picture of the moon, Nicker! I looked at that pretty moon tonight myself. You take such good pictures, you really have an eye for that (so does my sister; she takes a picture & can convey emotion to others, like an artist w/a painting. I take a picture and it's a...picture, lol! Cool gift.
> 
> PrivatePilot, all I could think of that good old mare was what a nice way to end a very long life: in the care of people who loved her, got a nice good last meal, & peacefully went away. That was a blessed "ending" and you were blessed to be with her.
> 
> Am going to go back in a bit and look at Rick's videos, but for the kitty people here (not you Rick, don't be scared, hide your eyes) have a couple pics of Tornado Tim on a seperate post of him on his cat tree...mostly posting these because rpud of the accomplishment of getting the darned tree up! Besides, he's really cute.


 
Nothing wrong with my spelling. Its you Americians who cant huderstand the new Zealand version of the americian dictonry I use for reading material while visiting the long -----.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Sheath cleaning is done and the rain has arrived. I will say that the look on my daughter's face when my arm disappeared almost to the elbow was pure comedy. "you sure he is a tranny, daddy". I had tears running down my face from laughing, then had to ask where she learned about that word.

We got the den and dining room swapped a swell as the sleeper sofa moved inside. Think I will rest the rest of the day and listen to the rain fall.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, here are a couple of picks before and after the sheath ordeal. You can see how much little man appreciated his cleaning as he loved all over me while I was cleaning the water tub. Also some of the yard flooding from the heavy rain.


----------



## tjtalon

A pic of my balcony as a test. My cam-to-mypics-to photobucket isn't working like it used to, but, think this worked by hook or crook. Saw no IMG designation to poke on. Anyway, that's my balcony. all the plants are silk & fiber, but better than having no green.

Tim made it to the top 3rd tier on the cat tree today. He looked very surprised at himself! Yes, Nicker, he's lovey-dovey as well as cute, & a happy little cat. I got him very young from a pet store, so he's known no abuse or trauma. I think I may have swatted him on the butt once for something totally unacceptable, otherwise discipline w/the dreaded shaking of the penny can has been sufficient. The cat tree is helping out a lot w/his need for a new activity & interest, & keeps him from knocking Savannah out of the other perch, which is her favorite place to nap.

Hope all are having a good Sunday & horse-time. I've been cooking & cleaning & doing laundry, bill paying on the list. Hope tomorrow is a good HorseMonday, the weather should be very nice. Not sure of my stamina at the moment. made the mistake of eating BurgerKing chicken nuggets & fries yesterday, which turned out to be not a good thing (I very rarely eat junk fund, maybe a BHK fish sandwich once in awhile; grease got to me I guess). Anyway, will get a good dinner & a good night's sleep.


----------



## Eole

Corgi, Scuff looks like a fun horse indeed, close to his human. Glad to know Isabella is back to be her normal self, although I've never heard of such dramatic behavior changes in cycling mares. Scary!

TJ, I LOVE the kitty tree, great idea.
MareMagic, I fell in love with your mini's butt. Any other picture of this cute horse?
Roadyy, sheath cleaning, what an interesting job to do.:shock::lol: Will your newly found riders coming back to ride the horses? The first lady looks tense, gripping with her legs, was she? It's good that she followed your advice with the bit. Horses are angels to stand all kinds of riders on their back.

Koolio, a tractor is so useful around a farm.
I have the perfect one for you here: Ferguson 1958 (Yes, I'm driving)


----------



## Celeste

TJ, Here is how you do it. You go to your photobucket page. Look at the IMG file. Click here. Then paste it into the place that you type on the forum.



Then you will get this:



This is a picture of me and the kids riding last week. Actually, it is them and my horse's head.


----------



## Roadyy

Roadyy said:


> Sheath cleaning is done and the rain has arrived. I will say that the look on my daughter's face when my arm disappeared almost to the elbow was pure comedy. "you sure he is a tranny, daddy". I had tears running down my face from laughing, then had to ask where she learned about that word.
> 
> We got the den and dining room swapped a swell as the sleeper sofa moved inside. Think I will rest the rest of the day and listen to the rain fall.


That was suppose to say you sure he* isn't *a tranny.

The rest didn't come. I guess it was expected for penance for changing the dw's plans. She had intended on cleaning and I convinced her to swap rooms instead. When done with that I was going to rest, but she decided I needed to replace the receptacle and switch by the sink so she could have that part of her kitchen done. She will have to touch up around the cover since it is smaller, but will look great. Sink, flooring and stove back splash is all that's left for that room. A woman and her son who have a mobile home in the park next to us stopped by in the rain and asked if they could go see the horses. They have wanted to come over for a while, but couldn't catch us out there when they were looking. They can't see the horses from their location. Nice enough people and understood when asked not to come around them when we weren't here to be with them.


The storm scares him.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Oh! Celeste, I looked at photobucket & didn't have my "enable this" correct. Whew! Hope I got this now. Thank you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Now TJ will give us lots of pictures.

I like the pictures everyone displays, I think it really helps the thread.
I have been around since dial-up BBS sites and the pictures did not exist.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Sunday eveing all. It was mostly a day of rest for me. Went to church, took a nap and went to the barn to feed. I found a horse I am thinking of adopting. Has anyone elver adopted a racehorse? This guy is a 13 yr old trotter. So hansome! I like the positives about trotters, they are exposed to lots of noise, traffic,trailering etc. He's green but not crazy. I'd have to teach him how to be a trail horse, but he has a good start.
Table Wine | New Vocations Opinions? Open up, I have thick skin!!!:lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

OK I unloaded the camera tonight.
Some pics don't show current state of completion.

Bathroom in very early stages.








Bathroom is now done except for shower doors.








Largest room/living room in mid stage of construction.








Living room with new 55" LED TV, A little more comfy.
Now everyone likes relaxing in the basement.








Wood stove prior to last Monday.
Three warm days provided opportunity to complete the tile.








Woodstove is now back to normal.








Still loose ends to complete in these rooms.
A bedroom and my office are left to complete.
These last two rooms need 16" of drywall and a new floor.
Oh, and a complete painting, and stairwell needs painting.
And 5 trees need to come down around the property.
And fence needs some minor repairs and tightening.
I hope I can complete before riding season really gets going.
Weekends I don't ride due to weather during the summer months should provide me the time needed to coat the floor in my shop which is the other half of the basement.
I made a really neat shelf for under the TV this weekend.
It is intended to hold Cable,Surround Sound, WII, and remote HardDrives.
This will eliminate bundles of wires and the need for the furniture item under the TV.

Surround Sound systems have came a long way these days.
Web/Internet/Network connectivity and USB device connectivity make it an extreme media center.
I found an LG system at BestBuy for $160 open box with no manual and a guarantee.
Regular like $349.00, no problems all is good, connects to everything you can imagine.
Major downfall is the need for three remotes, CATV/TV/Surround, a big pain in the ****.
I can work with it though.

GoodNight All.


----------



## Roadyy

MR, I see you have a use for my TV dinner stands next to your recliner too.lol

As for the remotes, you should be able to code a universal to operate them. Most cable or satellite remotes are set up to operate other systems. 

The work looks amazing and comfortable. Hope you get plenty of trail riding in to reward for such great work.

HP, glad to see you had a good Sunday to relax and get ready for this week. We are starting ours off with Stan' rain. Wished he would have gotten it as we had it all afternoon yesterday and looking at most of today with scattered and isolated storms. There should be plenty of dry work for the guys so I should get s full days work in. Hate to lose a day during the week since I'm taking Saturday off to enjoy with family that's coming in.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm drinking lots of water, loading up on Vit C. & doing everything I can think of to get over this mess. Had a gal come out Sunday afternoon for a meet & greet of us & the horses-We are scheduled to have a ride Wed morning!-I am so excited-she doesn't live too far, & we will start out w/gentle riding to get ourselves & the horses back in shape. No off-roading, "meandering" or all-day rides-just gals & horses enjoying each other's company & the great outdoors. No heel-nipping dogs, or young horses that run backwards to "double-barrel" a horse or rider-I might start liking riding again!

We had perfect weather yesterday-nice temp & absolutely no wind-hope the weather is great when our friends come for a visit next W/E. We want them eager to come back & maybe someday move here.

TJ- your kitty is adorable. We have one that is in the house most of the time, & our young mostly white male comes in for the night & 2 others are outside cats-but one has the Cat Mahal that DH built & "his" kitten now has the shed w/his own access door. They are pretty happy cats!

Was someone on this thread looking at a StandardBred? Very nice horse & sounds like he has a great personality. Price is wonderful, also!


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, MR, that's beautiful. What a tremendous lot of work. Looks Great! You & Rick should get together & build a city of something...! Uh...I put together a fan yesterday .

Getting ready to go out to Janice's. She texted me last night & said we could squeeze in a lesson between my mucking & her doctor appts, but I opted for just mucking today. She's got a hectic morning planned sounds like, & I don't want to feel rushed for a lesson. Going to ask her if one of there here Mondays I can have a lesson w/out mucking. Fingers crossed. (muck load is still heavy, today is x3 days worth. I'll just do what I can.)

Everyone take care today, talk with you'all later.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Happy Sunday eveing all. It was mostly a day of rest for me. Went to church, took a nap and went to the barn to feed. I found a horse I am thinking of adopting. Has anyone elver adopted a racehorse? This guy is a 13 yr old trotter. So hansome! I like the positives about trotters, they are exposed to lots of noise, traffic,trailering etc. He's green but not crazy. I'd have to teach him how to be a trail horse, but he has a good start.
> Table Wine | New Vocations Opinions? Open up, I have thick skin!!!:lol:


If you get him and you don't like him, you can give him to me. I don't see how you can go wrong unless he is three legged lame or totally insane.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste said:


> If you get him and you don't like him, you can give him to me. I don't see how you can go wrong unless he is three legged lame or totally insane.


 
It's the totally insane part that scares me! I have to put my application in to see if they will accept me as an adopter. This group is really honest and does it's best to match you up with a horse that suits you. They will let me know if they think he is too spooky. He's cute though! I am in love with his eyes.


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like a great place who aren't just about moving animals, but about making the right connections.


----------



## tjtalon

I forgot this morning to tell Rick how much I liked his in-house pics. I think it's nice to see each others' environments, kinda like we get to know each other better. My apartment is so small, it's embarrassing, but I keep it pretty & get creative w/making spaces for what I need (like, Bob & exercise ball have their own space in living room I can pull both out from, plus the mirror I got setting behind).

Happy Place, good luck w/the race horse adoption! It does sound like a good place, hope they think you two are a match.

I did "just muck" today; Rosie/Addie/Tommy/Beauty/Nej/Dennis. 3 days worth, so Janice's four left for tomorrow for the younger set to deal with. Was kinda chilly & windy. Tommy got cuddly on me (I've noticed the couple of times when I've had to skip his cleaning, that he's looked at me like "What about me?" Addie was funny & cute, rushed over for a scratch/pet & had to move my foot quick from his hoof that almost landed on me. Janice came in w/his hay as I was finishing his cleaning. We were talking, Addie was nuzzling my arm. Janice said "You really like her, dont'cha little guy?" I laughed & said we like each other pretty well.

Janice said she has nothing on her agenda for next Monday, so I asked about a lesson w/out cleaning. She thought it was a good idea. It's been a hard mucking-winter & I've rather paid my dues, so to speak. Am (past) due for a lesson, want one, & really wanted to have one w/out having to muck on the same day, so..YAY!!! Gives me a lot of motivation for the week; looking forward to that might make the work stress easier & motivation to come home & pull Bob out. 

Janice left for her doctor's appt (the 1st one was a phone consultation) while I was still cleaning up Nej's place. Have been apprehensive of being w/the horses when she's not there (to not tempt Murphy's Law), but felt fine w/Nej, he never cares that I'm in his space & was munching his breakfast. So, finished up, played a but w/Janice's dog, then drove home.

I took a pic on the road up to Janice's (last leg of my "journey") of the sun rising beneath clouds over the fields, a pic of her tractor just to add to the recent tractor pics, & a shot of Janice's place, westward from her house. To the right is "my" round pen, to the left is the 1st set of pens/run-ins (2nd set is behind, not visible). Will play at posting those in a few.

Hope all are having a good Monday.


----------



## tjtalon

sunrise under clouds


----------



## tjtalon

Janice's tractor


----------



## tjtalon

part of Skyview westward from Janice's house


----------



## tjtalon

MR was right, pics now easier...here's Tornado Tim on top tier, Savannah lounging beneath. Post-catnip. Promise no more pics 'till horse related...maybe.


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, I have as many or more non horse related pics on this site. Don't let that stop you. If nothing else then Bob should be a photo bomber in all of them so it is horse related.lmbo


----------



## dazednconfused

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum and wanted to just jump in and say hi. I'm 48 and I have 3 horses, 2 cats, 2 grandbabies. Dancer is my 30 yo TWH, Noah is my 19 yo Shetland and Ally is my 11 yo hackney/qh. I don't do much riding anymore, but I can't imagine life without horses so I adopt a new one when one of them passes away. This is a great forum and I am happy to be here.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome dazednconfused.

Oh I had to make a reference.

Been dazed and confused for so long, it's not true.
James Patrick








I stayed home from work today due to the not so wonderful snow.
I felt driving to DC was not in my best interest.















Got shower doors installed and am presently dreaming up a means to hang speakers from the ceiling.

Roadyy you must have got quite a bit of rain from this storm.:-|

TJ has the picture fever, this a good thing.


----------



## Roadyy

It dumped a fair amount water. Enough to make Stan's lower half very wet. It started around 2pm yesterday and lasted all night. Then had it off and on all morning til about lunch:30.


----------



## Roadyy

I went by TSC to find a wash wand for bathing the horses, but they didn't have one. I picked up a short plant watering nozzle, bridle/reins/bit combo and some wormer instead. I only have to usable bridle sets and have plans to ride all three soon so it was needed.


----------



## Celeste

It just rains and rains and rains..........


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste said:


> It just rains and rains and rains..........


 Not here! It was 5 degrees this am. Should be near 50 tomorrow and windy with snow Wednesday! No wonder everyone around here is sick. :-x


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all. Popping in.

Reading and enjoying the pics.

For a change...not much to say!:wink:

But here's Apis of Rainn. Look how long her winter hair gets! :lol::lol: it's crazy,

HP it's to be 50 here too. Hoping for a ride!


----------



## dazednconfused

Aawwww. You guys gave me my first 4 "likes". Now I'm starting to get that warm and fuzzy feeling. Lol. Seriously, I appreciate it and am so glad to be able to talk to the 'more adult' crowd. Now if I could just find something interesting to tell you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Not sure how adult we are dazed.....LOL:wink:

Welcome!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Not sure how adult we are dazed.....LOL:wink:
> 
> Welcome!


This X's eleventy billion.

I've known only a couple people on many sites and formats that have used the sn dazedandconfused. One was in a yahoo chat room a few many years back. Had a lot of fun with that person.

We usually don't have much for interesting things to post either, but never let that stop us from posting something. Lol.

NM17, that so reminds me of Doc's coat still. I keep threatening to get clippers after him because I know he has to be hot with our warmer temps. He is shedding, but not like the other two are.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Doc is older too, like Rainn, right? She's 25. I think I has to do with age.


----------



## Northernstar

What a pretty photo, NickerMaker! Where are all of you getting these " 50's tomorrow", btw? We were like, "Whoa! It might be_ 38_ tomorrow!" When we saw the news tonight haha Don't be deceived, however-I'm not one of those 'Fair Weather Friends'.... I truly enjoy cool temps far more than hot and humid.


----------



## dazednconfused

We had snow last night, 60's tomorrow and my horses are shedding like crazy. The Shetland is like a yak, the old guy is like a panda bear. I can't walk past them without feeling like sticky paper, just covered in hair. I must remember, no chapstick when I go to the barn. 
On another note, we had a chemical spill into our river right above the water tank, back in January. We have collected rain water and melted snow for the horses all of this time and are just now going back to tap water. No more lugging bucket after bucket! Even though they have assured us for the past month that the water was safe, as long as I could smell or taste the chemical, my horses weren't drinking it. Its like coming out of the dark ages!


----------



## PrivatePilot

Celeste said:


> It just rains and rains and rains..........


Trade you. Here's, it just snows and snows. I'd be happy for rain.

On another note, I had my first unintentional dismount in about 2 years tonight on the new (sorta spirited) warmblood mare I'm riding. It wasn't graceful but I got right back on and completed my lines. :wink:

Me and the ibuprofen bottle will be close friends for a few days though, I think.


----------



## Celeste

PrivatePilot said:


> On another note, I had my first unintentional dismount in about 2 years tonight on the new (sorta spirited) warmblood mare I'm riding. It wasn't graceful but I got right back on and completed my lines. :wink:
> 
> Me and the ibuprofen bottle will be close friends for a few days though, I think.


Sorry for the sudden dismount. I'm glad you didn't get badly hurt. Is it just me, or has the ground gotten a bit harder than it was in our pre-forty days?


----------



## Cacowgirl

That ground is very hard-I try to avoid it at all costs.

Dazed-I would like to hear about your TWH-how long have you had him-did you used to ride more? I like being around my horses, but am sure looking forward to actually going out on a ride Wednesday morning. If this gal works out, we are hoping to ride 2 or 3 times a week! And she wants to do more than just ride, too! Groom, clean, tack, misc horse chores-Yayy!


----------



## dazednconfused

Cacowgirl, I have had Dancer for years. I still ride him a little bit here and there. Neither one of us go too fast anymore (but he thinks he is going fast!) He has always acted like a grumpy old man but is really a big love bug. Really comes alive when you ride him. I actually used to ride hunt seat and a little dressage. When my best buddy Bronson (appy) died a few years ago, a part of me went with him. He was my dream horse. A real Cadillac to ride and sweetheart to be around. We did everything, but loved trails the most. One time on a trail ride I rode him like the kid in The Black Stallion. Arms straight out at a full gallop (reins tied of course) and it was the most amazing ride ever. He loved it as much as I did. If I drop my reins on Dancer he just stands there "ermahgad, moms gonna fall off". I know my dream rides are over and Dancer and I are retiring together. Besides, I get all the action I need from my cheeky little Shetland!


----------



## dazednconfused

Oh and I don't bounce like I used to when I fell off. Now its more of a crack, thud. Hope you aren't too sore!


----------



## Stan

dazednconfused said:


> Aawwww. You guys gave me my first 4 "likes". Now I'm starting to get that warm and fuzzy feeling. Lol. Seriously, I appreciate it and am so glad to be able to talk to the 'more adult' crowd. Now if I could just find something interesting to tell you.


More adult crowd. That's pushing it some what, but don't worry, you have me to add some maturity to the mix. Over time the dazed n confused feeling you have will provide you with protection from the less mature of us.

Rain I got 36 mil over three days and needed at least 100. Its now very hot and sunny. The grass has not had much of a chance to get away at all, ground now drying out again. Well in your neck of the woods its rain and snow. All I get is blue sky's and sunshine.

Had some medical checks again today Great way to spend a day off. Seems the body is not happy with the daily medication and my liver is beginning to show signs of stress. Time to get serious about alternative medicine or take myself off and go week about and see if that helps. I have reduced some of the meds with no adverse effect so its the rest to go .
Anybody have any alternative to blood thinners and blood pressure pills. No, divorce does not lower the blood pressure only the bank account, but then again?:shock:

The doctor mentioned she wanted to check my p------ate. I said no, its still there and is doing fine. I'll surprise her one day and drop my strides and say yes.:lol:

And now back to horses took the float for its annual road warrant of fitness. No issues new sticker for another 12 months and received notification of another trek. Wont be attending, horse not fit enough.

Went to post a photo of Bugs and the thing did not work ?

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, yes Doc is just under Rainn's age at 23 this year. I would agree with you that age is a factor.

DaC, sounds like you enjoyed some great rides before. Look forward to reading more stories as you share.

Stan, sorry the rain skipped you and landed on me and Celeste. I need to learn the steering controls on those dances. I hope the meds adjustment get you feeling better. I am suppose to take 1 aspirin a day for my blood thinner. Not sure what they have you on, but I don't take mine everyday.

It started raining here again around 7ish and lasted til some time after I fell asleep. It still had a feel of it in the air this morning as I went out to feed the boys. 
Good morning and evening to those in their particular time zones.


----------



## mymaremagic

Anyone want this snow!! Dr wont let me ride in the snow, cold or rain...My mare is enjoying it, but Im not!! I want to get back to training and get to riding!!Talked to the trainer, suppose to be nice thurs,fri and sund... Promise hubby to work on house Thursday and Friday... please let me be able to work these chritters on sunday....Please,Please,Please and pretty please..lol


----------



## mymaremagic

Hubby has to do brakes on the car Thursday...If the weather is good...


----------



## mymaremagic

Its 34 here..and wind is blowing...suppose to be 52 sunday hope the weather service is wrong and it gets upper 60s to lower 70s...pretty please


----------



## mymaremagic

mymaremagic said:


> Its 34 here..and wind is blowing...suppose to be 52 sunday hope the weather service is wrong and it gets upper 60s to lower 70s...pretty please


 got to get off here and go to dr apt ...latter


----------



## Roadyy

Hope it is for good news..


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, away for a day & 3 pages to read...

Wecome, dazednconfused! Yes, the ground is concrete & I'd just as soon not land on it, & "dazed and confused" is rather a way of life! Welcome.

Happy Place, your weather is screwy like mine; up one day, down the next. Yesterday beautiful, if a bit windy, today cold/snow/hail/wind...then the sun came out a little while ago, supposed to be 50 tomorrow. Just,odd.

Nicker, Rainn is a fuzzy as Addie! never thought about age, but Addie is 28. He even grew a beard!

Stan, hope you get those meds regulated. Have no advice for blood-thinner substitute, wish I did (except the old-wive's thing of lemon & lots of water, but I wouldn't go there if there's a serious issue). What I hate about blood thinners is that if you get any kind of injury, you bleed overmuch, & God forbid you hit your head. Don't want to scare you, but be careful, esp around the horse; a brain-bleed can be rather nasty(like,worst case scenario: saying hello to your great-great-grandma on the Other Side)...(much worse than dropping your drawers for a prostate exam!) I'm not sure what advice I can give, since am a medicine-hater..good luck w/finding some alternatives soon.

BTW, Rick, have meant to say: I like your new avatar. And speaking of reins: I want to take the reins you sent me on Monday, to see if I can use them for Addie, since we're using that side-pull anyway right now and not his own bridle/reins. Janice put on the rubber reins last time, so I thought...why not my reins, so can use them for real? I'll take them & ask. This Monday I get a lesson w/out mucking, looking forward to it.

Am rather glad my "Monday" is over today. Each Tuesday when I go back, something new & different & weird; not from the residents & the job itself, but the internal dramas in the department. I did my best to stay away & not get drug down by it, would just as soon try to be on the outside looking in, as much as possible. Did beg my Training supv to not quit; we need his stability. He's the only leader we have.

Hope the educators are plugging thru well this week, and....it's gotta be Spring soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, hopefully you can use the reins during the lesson. I picked up a new bridle set last night for myself. Well, for the horses. I have two good bridles and one good set of reins to use on three horses. One of the bridles has a rein that is broken where it attaches to the headstall. I have it tied in a knot to continue using it. I need to replace the reins, but they are so soft and pliable(broken in) that I hate to get rid of them. I reckon when it comes loose and leaves me steering from one side then I'll smarten up or just ride to the left. Hey, that might get me ready for Nascar.


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Happy Sunday eveing all. It was mostly a day of rest for me. Went to church, took a nap and went to the barn to feed. I found a horse I am thinking of adopting. Has anyone elver adopted a racehorse? This guy is a 13 yr old trotter. So hansome! I like the positives about trotters, they are exposed to lots of noise, traffic,trailering etc. He's green but not crazy. I'd have to teach him how to be a trail horse, but he has a good start.
> Table Wine | New Vocations Opinions? Open up, I have thick skin!!!:lol:


I think he's a _beautiful_ horse!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Kelli said:


> Stan, I bet your job is so hard. I could never do it. My heart breaks just seeing the hundreds of kids in our school go to the counselor's office for the "back pack" club. We provide them with enough food to get them through the weekend. I get so worried for them over extended breaks and snow days. I love my job though. It's so challenging and rewarding and I just teach PE. I can't imagine being a classroom teacher with the way things are today in education.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree 100% - It takes a special kind of person to do that, as well as school counselors, and now just teachers in general these days! I would go home and often and worry about the kids. Teachers should make _twice_ the amount they do, as they not only have their curriculum to handle, but they are often playing the role of nurses and psychologists. I'm an educator also, however my occupation takes me to classrooms/gymnasiums/parks/campgrounds, etc. to have 2 hrs of super energized fun as they learn about nature.... a fun ranger in uniform for that time, then I pack up and leave when the program is over. The best reward is seeing their wide eyes with "Oooh's and Aaah's" when I break out animal furs or we find a snake on the trail. They can't wait to ask questions or tell me a story


----------



## mymaremagic

Ok who ever ordered the snow can take it back now had some good news at the drs (he didnt like my sugar of 411) but becouse of the weather my astma started acting up and had to doulbe my meds


----------



## Roadyy

That was good news? Hate to hear the bad news.

I got a good ride in this afternoon. The guy from Saturday came and we rode Trusty and Little Man. I also got bad news update that kinda took the wind out of my sails. The same guy has still been complaining and it has been ignored as long as possible. We now have 20 days to move the horses. I have spoken with several residents of the park who all own the homes and rent the lots. They are all angry and wanted to go after the guy. I told them it isn't his fault and it was me who was breaking code. I knew this was a chance and now have to deal with it. I have almost everyone I know looking for property for me.


----------



## mymaremagic

Sorry that you have to move the horses sending good luck your way....


----------



## corgi

Oh no Rick! I hate to hear that. I am sorry. Hope you find some great place to keep them.


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like you have a lot of good people looking out for you, Roadyy, and prayers sent for an excellent solution for the horses!!!


----------



## Stan

Sorry to hear about the horses. What comes around, goes around Rick, he will get his. Good luck with finding somewhere close.


----------



## Roadyy

I harbor no ill will to the man. I'm in violation of a code I knew was on the books. He just made me accountable for it. The code officer and the city office were all reluctant to issue the deadline and told me they tried to stall it hoping he would go away. The residents in the park all say he is an angry person and complains just to complain. I hope someday he finds peace.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, fingers way crossed & your horses' new place is on top of the prayer list. (I'm always baffled how one nasty person can control & mess up other's lives...)Much luck, & fast.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, you are a better person than I am. Have you gone and talked to the man? Tried to make peace with him? (As opposed to my natural inclination to punch his nose.......... )


----------



## Cacowgirl

Gee, Rick, that just sucks! Didn't you say there was a close property but that had different rules that might be an option for you? It's a bit challenging being 20 miles from town, but no one tells us what we can do out here. Our next big project is a chicken coop, & at some point I'll have a rooster, as I want it to be self-sufficient-I love seeing baby chicks w/their moms-about the cutest thing ever!

Kim is coming today for our first ride together-sure hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Roadyy

I don't see a need to confront the guy as I am the one in the wrong. Trying to talk to him would do no good. This was a possibility I knew might happen and took the chance as it was the only option at the time. I have been searching the area that is in the county close to the house for anything resembling pasture land and spotted a few across the way from me. I'm going to go check it out this afternoon before going to teen small group at 6:30.

Just found out my farrier's sister lives a few blocks away and has horses. I am going to contact my farrier to see if she can talk to her sister about renting me one of the pastures. Will keep you updated as things come up. Thanks for all the prayers in finding a legal place to keep the horses.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe you could bribe him to withdraw his complaint.


----------



## mymaremagic

Goomorning everyone...Roadyy... Hope the sister can help


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh Roaddy, sorry to hear about what's going on. I understand about not pushing it.....not to hijack, but it reminds me of this summer when we had a confrontation with a neighbor lady.

If you recall I was 'clearing' trails in the woods back behind my mom's place that led to the pond. I did this as a kid, and didn't think twice about it, as far as I knew the new owners didn't reside here, and never visited. So one, I didn't know who to ask, AND it's just for years always been left alone...literally nobody uses the beautiful property and pond. So I didn't think anything about clearning some paths. I wasn't destrying anything......

Well, apparently there is a lady 'caretaking' the place. She saw evidence of my riding, found out where I came from and gave my mom a REALLY hard time about it. Poor mom, I should have taken the heat....but she stood her ground.

The lady said she would have us arrested if we trespassed again.:-( she put up posted signs all over the place even at my mom's property line, which takes EFFORT to get too.....yes, technically I was trespassing, as you are breaking a code....but unhappy people, like these two do make matters worse. :-(

Now...NOBODY enjoys that beautiful. What a shame....I honestly didn't casue problems, but it's not worth being arrested!!:shock:

The TWSP superviser said she was way out of line...but again....didn't ask...and b/c she was such a witch about the whole thing. We WONT ask!

Good luck Roaddy!


----------



## Roadyy

I remember Eddie made the comment about possibly having to sell the house and land he is in now(across from me) and I may approach him about buying the back half of it that is all cleared where I have been riding. Now that would be the ultimate win for me. I think I will ask him about that this evening.


----------



## mymaremagic

Roadyy. I am sendding good wishes your way on getting that property (crossing fingers)

Told hubby today if weather is nice tomorre, I want to work the horses and have apicknick lunch in the pasture....lol I dont want to go out to eat just few a few sandwitchs, something to drink and let me eat with my horses


----------



## conlyn

Hi All I'm 43 and have been on Horses since I was 3 days old wrapped in a blanket in my Paw Paws arms and he was on the back of his old horse Gobber. He was a 15 1/2 hand red and white paint. when I was 2 I was sitting in the saddle and someone shot a gun he was spooked and he took off full blast, I somehow got him stopped about 2miles from the house so the story goes and I've been riding by myself every since. I just lost my quarter horse last month but I have 4 other horses here that belong to my 3 kids. We trail ride on the weekends we usually ride an average of 10 miles sometimes more. I have family and friends with wagons that run mules and it's great because we have music, a bathroom, BBQ Pit and a way to carry coolers. We will ride and stop for lunch about halfway through and visit it's really a lot of fun. We have a big ride coming up the last weekend of the month we'll ride all day Friday and Saturday and leave for home on Sunday. It's in Texas and called the Tyler County Western Weekend Ride everyone rides from all over Texas and meet up in a town called Woodville, Tx for the Tyler County Dogwood Festival. Have any of you ever rode the ride? If so from where? I know some people ride for a week and camp. Something worth doing if you ever get the chance.


----------



## conlyn

Thanks for starting this group. This is my first day on here so please be kind while I figure it out.


----------



## Roadyy

Conlyn, first off, welcome to the site and this thread. Your story sounds great and the trail ride sounds like it is fun had by all. I'm not too big on huge group rides like that and rather smaller 2-15 person group rides myself. 

My youngest daughter was wrapped in a blanket and on horseback when she was 5 days old, just after Halloween in North Mississippi. She still rides a little bit, but I'm the main one who rides now.

Hope to see some pics of the horses and sorry for the recent loss of your quarter horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, conlyn! I know there's a Texas group somewhere on the site, too, which you also may enjoy.

Rick, your quandry popped into my mind all day today. I sure hope your talk w/your neighbor-friend Eddie has a productive, workable outcome. I like best case scenarios (they don't happen often, but sure want one to work for you). Please take care of your energy/health levels while this is going on, has got to be a big stress. I do understand Celeste's desire to pop the guy in the nose & also your reasons for why it's not feasible. I guess nose-popping on chronically unhappy, negative people does no good anyway, because it just feeds their "victim" head. What a challenge for you, 'tho, in dealing w/the whole thing. Will be waiting for Good News.


----------



## conlyn

Thanks Roadyy and our weekend rides are small we have 4 large rides a year that we do. 2 are for the Carli Butterfly Wishes Foundation and we help with a Big Barrel Race event. All the money goes to MD Anderson 7th & 9th Floor children's cancer unit. A friend of ours lost her daughter at 3 to cancer she was there being treated for 15 months that's how it started to help with their cost and we just continued and now help other families and we have a big toy drive ride so the kids will all have Christmas.
I hope everything works out for you some people just aint animal people.


----------



## conlyn

Thanks Tjtalon I will try and find it. I live about 17 miles from texas half my family lives in texas and half in Louisiana


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I do have one question, looking back on yesterday's posts: am I right, what I read, that this same guy riding your horse is the same guy that's causing the problem? If so, & maybe reading the pic wrong: but you look one-on-one w/your horse, & that guy is just sitting, looking "in charge", but something doesn't look right, like he's not connecting w/the horse & can't put my finger on it. Ignore this if I'm in error.


----------



## tjtalon

conlyn I think it's called "Texas Friends".


----------



## conlyn

ok I'll look them up. Thank you


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, conlyn, and the awesome 40's


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: The path of enlightenment can be slow for some of these problematic individuals.
I like to start with the utility companies, A simple call stating that I will be traveling out of the country for three months and 
I would like the electric, gas, and water turned off for the residence for an extended period of time.
Please send a final bill and payment will be provided.
Better add Internet and TV to the list for today's society.
Even better if you can get their cellular service shut-down.
Most people today would endure surgery to get bluetooth embedded in their skull.
They come home from work that day and the nightmare begins.
I have many wonderful ideas to loosen them up.
Personal confrontation is a no-no, it points to you as the bad guy.
After several incidents take place they will come to you.
Admit nothing, they know what they did, and will offer reparation.

Please note prep work is required to make this happen.
Buy a box of latex gloves, these will be required while sifting through their trash.
An amazing wealth of personal information will be found there.


----------



## conlyn

Roadyy I put photo on my profile but I don't know how to add them to my post.


----------



## tjtalon

MR: yup, yup & yup...& yup. Oh, I have a huge supply of latex gloves.


----------



## Happy Place

*Biting my nails!*

I have my application to adopt the horse I posted all ready, except for the vet and farrier information. I emailed my BO but she hasn't gotten back to me. I see her on facebook. I know she just had a car accident and boyfriend problems (men, shesh!), but GOSH I don't want to loose out on this horse! LOL Patience is not one of my finer qualities. While I wait, things go through my mind like, what if she decided she doesn't want another horse at her barn, or she wants me to pay full board instead of feeding for her or or or...

There is a nice barn with an indoor arena, lots of turn out and stall as well as pasture board just 2 miles from my home. I am tempted to go check them out this weekend. I live in the middle of horse country. There are small and large farms everywhere. Heck, if my DH would let me, we have room at our place! He only wants horses at home if we buy the property next door and that guy wants too much, sigh.

Sorry for the whining. I jsut look at this horse every day, review the videos, re read his description and hope every time I open the page it does not say "adoption pending" before I get my app in!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny thing I realized today......an old friend of mine that I work with has been out for the last three days bc his wife had a baby. It dawned in me today that I haven't felt 'stress' or aggravation since he's been gone.:shock:

I knew I friendship has changed and has become strained over the past few years for too many reasons to mention here...but I never realized until now how upset he makes me! isn't that something? It makes me feel bad a bit that I don't miss his camaraderie...but it's also an eye opening experience:shock: of how I have allowed this person....a once well thought of friend, now really gets under my skin!:lol:

Wow how people and relationships change over the years. Maybe now I will not feel so bad that our once good friendship is now basically severed.....does that make sense? 

Bottom line....I finally feel FREE!


----------



## corgi

Maryland Rider, remind me to never get on your bad side. 

Tj...I am waiting on Stan to comment about all of your latex gloves. LOL

Happy Place: crossing my fingers for you. So exciting,

Nicker, very true. Sometimes people in our lives turn toxic. It is sad but better to be without them.

Welcome Conlyn!

I have had two very rough weeks at work. I sometimes miss the classroom where at least you can tell you are making a difference. As a central office administrator, I spend most of my days being the "bad guy" denying teacher requests or telling parents no. Made a parent cry today because her son's application for a summer program was not turned in on time and couldn't be accepted. I had over 50 applications turned in on time and can only accept 20 students to the program. The first cuts are the ones that didn't meet the deadline. How can I accept applications that are almost a week late when so many turned them in on time? It's not like she even had a good excuse, they just "forgot". She cried so hard on the phone that she did that hipcupping thing you do when you can't catch your breath. Yeah, makes me feel like an ogre.

Then, a teacher had to be told that she (along with 4 others) is losing her classroom 
next year due to needing to add 5 new teachers. She is not happy with the space they are going to give her. She works with small groups of students as a resource teacher so they are putting her in a smaller room that holds the excess textbooks. She called me and begged me to come see the horrible space they were giving her. Since she teaches a subject that I supervise, she thought I would come over and agree with her that she couldn't teach in that space.

Well, it is not optimal, but we can make it work and that is not what she wanted to hear. I tried to tell her the only other option was to have a desk in the corner of someone else's room and teach off of a cart! We are so overcrowded that the fact she will still have her own private space is a miracle but that turned into me not caring about her or her students which couldn't be further from the truth.

Those were In addition to about 10 other issues I dealt with today, and I am just exhausted and disheartened and frustrated.

But on a happy note, Isabella is back to her normal bossy self. Pinning her ears and lunging at the mare that this past weekend she was obsessed with! Thank goodness that didn't last long! Good to have her back to her normal self. 

Night everyone!


----------



## corgi

As I was typing that, the teacher emailed me to thank me for offering my support and said she doesn't know why she overreacted like that and she was sorry. That helps a bit. 
Maybe I am not such a bad guy.


----------



## conlyn

Thank you Northanstar and corgi for the Welcome and I hope everything works out for you all. Some people just get caught up in what makes them Happy and forget that you have a job to do. Friends come and go but you can always find peace sitting in the saddle on the back of your favorite horse. Have a blessed night everyone.


----------



## Stan

Ladona I have no intention of getting into Why TJ should have such a large supply of latex gloves. I have turned over a new leaf, But I am also like you now interested. TJ Why all the latex gloves:shock:


Back to horses Its been very dry and Bugs has most likely inhaled a lot of dust. Maybe. He has blackish coloured snot, mucus, or what ever coming from his nose. I was wondering if the dust has caused a problem and he is bleeding. I have also heard bot fly grubs can get into the nose and cause some blood covered discharge. TJ, I need some of your latex gloves. I wonder if she has on tights, boots and a whip as part of the get up with the latex gloves. Not to mention the magnum on her hip.


----------



## tjtalon

The latex glove supply is rather boring & mundane, actually, Stan. We use them at work for medicals. I'm the only one that uses "small", so the box kept disappearing or getting tossed because others forgot I use the smalls & thought "we don't need these in the cabinet". So, took a box home so can keep a couple pairs in my pocket & some in my workbag.

I do wear tights on occasion,however, but no accompanying revolver. And don't have a whip, but bet I could find one in Janice's tack shed.

Hope you find out what's up w/Bugs & that drainage isn't serious.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, I admit that initially I had bad thoughts of retaliation. 

Old cooking grease in the car defrost ducts.
Fish in their trunk under the spare tire.
Dead Opossum in the Central unit duct work under the mobile home.
Clear Taping the vent on the roof for the toilet.
Blocking the Dryer vent.
Transmission fluid in the fuel tank.(Causes the motor to smoke like the rings are shot) They will think the motor needs rebuilt and expenses for mechanic.
Place CL ads in the man seeking man section with his info and address.
I even went so far as to looking up the site to order body lice(crabs) to dump in his open window.


Then I remembered what I said earlier. I have to answer for my actions at the end of the day, not his. If I allow him the power to make me hate him then we both lose.


----------



## Celeste

It still makes you feel a little better to think about it. I especially liked the lice idea and the man seeking man............


----------



## Roadyy

Actually I feel better not thinking about revenge. I feel restrained and weighted when full of those thoughts. As soon as I let it go and just accept my responsibility then I feel like I just climbed out of a mud hole and dropped my mud drenched clothes to the ground. FREE!!!! oh , that might be too explicit for a family friendly sight. lol

I start thinking that if they see me and I'm not all drooped over and sad because I have to move my horses and instead am smiling and still enjoying life then they have to wonder why they didn't succeed in bringing me into their misery. 

Look at it this way. Say I got all PO'd and retaliated, but still had to move my horses and end up finding an amazing set up for them that would have taken me years to set up here. Maybe even immediate access to unlimited trails and all kinds of other great things. Now should I be thankful for their actions that caused me to find that or relish in the fact that I did ruthless things to someone who was trying to cause me trouble?

Most times when a door is shut, it is to allow you to see the door open to a better option. I'm not willing to regret doing something on his level then find his actions were a blessing to lead me to something better.

At least looking in my past it has. I figure I will wait and see what God has in store for me through this then if it does turn out better I'll send the guy a thank you letter. Express my gratitude for his complaints and how much better it worked out for me because of him. lol


I used to be that vindictive personality and it never was satisfying no matter how far I went trying to get satisfied. I was so obsessed with trying to make them miserable and if they didn't show signs of it then I would do something else until I was plum ate up with spending every minute devising ways to ruin their life. I lost a lot of time worrying about others actions in that fashion. I don't like that side of me and refuse to feed it. I work hard to starve that animal.


----------



## NickerMaker71

All good thoughts Roaddy. Sometimes easier said than done, but you are right....do the better thing.

I can relate to the stewing over things....that's what I have found I apparently have been doing here (work) about my co-worker. He and I have always been such a strong teaching team. Over the years he just has become sour, bitter, and complacent.........BUT why should I allow his actions to affect ME? Honesstly I didn't realize it until he wasn't here, and I don't see him walking out the door early with NOTHING, or sitting behind his desk (I kinda resent that. We always were out to make a difference, now he doesn't give a hoot.).......I taught myself a very valuable lesson. Worry about ME! I think other's see his sourness, and could be the reason they are thinking of moving me into his spot next year...shake things up a bit.:? it certainly would be a kick in the pants....and not from me!:shock:

On to horses.........I DID ride on Tuesday. It was warm but windy. Do you guys notice that riding into the wind (cold wind) the horses are different? jay kept trying to stop. I immediately thought it could be his feet, as we are in need of a trim....but once we were out of the wind, he was same old, same old. I don't think they can hear well in the strong wind.

He was a good boy tho, considering. It was a very relaxing ride.

Speaking of relaxing....my coauthor gave me a little 'speaking to' about stressing out at work. (I actually asked for it!:lol::lol He is good at talking me down off my ledge. Ever since he did...and I have chilled out, my students AND my horses have behaved WAY better! Even tho I try to keep my emotions at bay........they know....they ALL KNOW!

I'm WAY happier now, and am getting far more work done! YEA

Welcome conlyn, this is a great site, and even better thread.

Corgi, hope you are having a better day! :wink: if not, pour a glass of wine. May help! :lol:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Just heard from my farrier and her sister wasn't interested in renting out a pasture, but knows someone and passed my number on to them. Hope to be getting a call soon. 

I didn't get to go look at the spots I found yesterday as time diminished to quickly before having to head out for church. Should be able to ride by them this evening for a glance and see if I catch anyone out around them.


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, glad you were able to recognize the drain spot and fix it before it emptied your tank.

I have noticed my horses are the same way, but don't think it is from the hearing so much as the smell. They have strong sense of smell and then you have a strong wind bringing Lord knows what scent from miles away and it is something that he doesn't like then you have a horse who thinks that threat is just ahead instead of miles away.


----------



## tjtalon

I was only vindictive once, some years ago, under a very bad situation in a job, but it did me no good. Just made me feel rotten. Then when I sat back, let time take it's course, & watched life events (that had nothing to do w/my petty actions, the worst of which involved dumping her coat on the floor & wetting it thoroughly) happen in the other person's life, I felt bad for her, instead of vindicated. What comes around does come around, & I've learned to not involve myself. Read Monty Python "killer rabbit": RUN AWAY!" Rick, you've made the better choice in feeling good & keeping looking for that best place for your boys. It'll happen. I like the idea of a thank-you letter when that happens. Sugar seems to always be better than salt, & will leave the guy w/"huh?" Like the person who once told me "If you're the one left standing w/out throwing a punch, you've won". I've waited out nasty people in my life, just stood back & endured attacks, & they always seem to eventually go away. I was left standing. I won. I'm still winning. One thing I had to learn was to not grow a "tough shell", which would be a false self, but to work on my own confidence while retaining my sensitivity.

"Soft but strong", just like Cottonelle toilet paper, lol! Maybe I should change my user name to TP instead of TJ...! I just really hope Rick's boys find their good place really soon. (I do admit that the man-seeking-man idea was a great idea, very funny...ooops).

Nicker, glad you got to ride Tuesday! I've wondered about wind, since it seems to make the horses so super-alert. The smells-from-elsewhere makes a lot of sense.

Today I scheduled this coming Tuesday the 25th for a vacation day. Need a mental health day. Well, it'll be payday, so have to do bills etc, but lots better than doing it after work. Friday I'm scheduled by the Training supv to be @ the range @ 9am, then have to be @ work @ 2p. But Saturday I'll get off at 6p instead of 8p, to compensate for the 2 hrs range time. Next Friday will be a long day, but am looking forward to trying out the new duty revolver (& won a bid on Ebay for a holster that's made for my gun, so that was a lucky break). Will be an odd week.

Am looking forward to HorseMonday, with a good, long lesson w/out mucking. Watching the weather, because "they" keep changing the forecast. Fingers crossed.

Stan, is Bugs better today?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Well, didn't get a ride in-on Wed-lots of vehicles breaking down, far from home, etc. ( Not our vehicles). We will try again next Tuesday. Today we had a jaunt a few towns over & bought a structure that we can use for our chicken house-it included enough materials so we can make our outside opening nest boxes. Now I will keep my eyes peeled for on old dog kennel that we can use as a base for the run-I want it 10' X 20', but that is only a wish atm.

Tomorrow I have grocery & cooking duties for our incoming guests, & DH will haul in water to fill our storage tanks. We are so excited to have our friends visit-they have only seen pictures for the last 2.5 years. I know my friend is going to fall in love w/the donkey!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I like that TJ...soft but strong....I like it a lot!

I'm happy for you taking a mental health day. I know for me, using mine to get ' home stuff' done has still held it's benefits this week!

Another late night at school...after five. Had to "take a test" to give THE test.:-|. I don't know how all the others do it....the last there again.:-(. I just think...it's me and Koolio, working away.:lol::lol: I'm glad that's over tho...now...Monday is my formal eval, the next week is state assessments.....THEN....a personal day to go to Equine Affair!!

Here's a pic of Jay from yesterday. Check out his Mohawk. Hahahah. Look at his eyes too....he always looks like he's saying..." Oh my! What now! Yikes!!!" I really need to clip him, but the Mohawk makes me giggle.

Our weather here stinks. Cold and wet.:-|


----------



## NickerMaker71

Has this week flown for anyone else?? Holy cow, it just dawned on me tomorrow is Friday!! Woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## Happy Place

One more day has passed without my BO "friend" giving me the info I need for the adoption. In fact, she has not replied to phone, email, text or fb, though I know she has seen them. This is the same person who contacts me to go feed her horses when she is sick or on vacation. She has never paid me and I always do it at the drop of a hat. This is making me very uneasy. On Sat. I am going to visit a friend who moved her horse just down the road from me. Might be a better boarding situation, with more people to ride with and closer to home. Cross your fingers that it is affordable!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, that sounds like my horse friend. Nice enough person.....but Everything is own THEIR terms. Gets old!

I would always go to her when I was looking for my horse....she never gave an opinion:shock: I wanted one! I needed up going myself and one that I knew in my heart was right. ( with little bit of roadyy help:wink


I found it better to move on....maybe you should too.


----------



## Cacowgirl

With some people, a relationship is only a one way street! I would rather be someplace where my efforts were appreciated than taken for granted. Have you made contact w/the agency to let them know you are interested in the horse?

Good Luck!

NM-How is your DH doing? All back to work , OK? Good follow-ups?

Rick-any extensions on the 20-day deadline? If they are moved across the street, what about "visits" back home-for riding area, or "groundwork" etc?

Corgi-glad to her that Isabelle is back to "normal"

I was surprised that our little trip took up most of the day yesterday, but we are glad to have the start to our chicken coop & I hope I can find some nice laying hens by the time we are ready. Don't really want to start w/chicks. Hopefully, I'll have plenty of those pretty soon-LOL! Yes, I'll be getting a rooster, too!

Happy Trails to all.


----------



## Roadyy

It is Friday and my mother and brother are coming tonight with their bfs, gfs and kids. I can't wait. 


TP, doesn't it feel good to win those bids on eBay? I don't make it a huge habit of getting carried away on the bidding so the addiction doesn't get fed, but do enjoy when I know I got a great price on something. Hope your revolver works out great at the range and will pray the Captain(?) doesn't leave as you said he is the only decent leadership you all have.

NM17, this week has gone by fast and glad of it since it has brought the day my family members come down for a visit. Jay does have that look that Trusty always gives me. Now think of this.. I finished feeding them last night then decided to do some ground work with Little Man because he does tend to get a little pushy sometimes. Trusty is watching the whole time while trying to figure out what to crib on since I rolled his hay ring out of the pasture til the new roll comes in this evening. I finish with Little Man then turn him loose and go sit on the edge of the water tub to just enjoy watching them be horses. Trusty and LM both follow me around to the tub and just stand there looking at me stare off into the woods, ignoring them. I get up and walk around the pasture checking the fence to make sure no limbs have fallen across it to short it out and they are with me step for step. I go back to the tub and sit back down and LM decides he can go dig through the left over hay where I moved the ring as Trusty just stands 15 feet away staring at me, with that look Jay has, until I finally go rub him a little bit. Got out of pasture and charged the fence back up then headed for the house. As I'm headed up to the house I look back a few times and Trusty is standing at the fence watching me all the way to the door before going off to do his thing. The look is something else isn't it?


----------



## Roadyy

We got the call from the friend of my farrier's sister with pasture. We are meeting her this evening around 4:30. Turns out it is the owner I contacted when we first moved in this house about the pasture across the highway that already has horses on it. She told me then that it was already rented then found out later they had issues with the last people not paying or taking care of their horses there. They are only considering it because of my farrier and her sister asking for us. They are wanting $500 a month to put them out with their horses and we have to build three more stalls for ours. They are willing to help us build them, but we provide the material. She insists on doing the feeding of ours so that hers can stay on their feed schedule instead of ours being fed at 5am then hers throwing a fit for not being fed or vise versa. I think that is rather high for those conditions, but will see what they say when we get there. I am going to still talk to Eddie about his back half to give me more time to find something more suitable to my wants if possible. The good thing is I could walk across to the horses in 5 minutes at that spot, but not sure its worth that. Will fill you in tonight what I find out.


----------



## Roadyy

Just uploaded more pics for you to enjoy.

Here is a pic of the boys from 1947...lol








Here they are yesterday...









A couple for the flower lovers..
















The always lovely Jesa..








And newest grandson that I am hoping to lay eyes on for the first time tomorrow. Born Christmas day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I have no idea what board costs, but that does sound expensive.

Which one in the photo is Trusty? I want to picture him in my mind when you tell his stories.

Their facial expressions have to mean they are thinking and thinking....SMART! :lol: I do think Jay is smart, not just cause he's mine, but b/c he usually only has to be told once. 

His quirky personality makes me giggle all the time. :lol::lol: Exactly what the doc ordered.

CCG thanks for asking. DH is doing well! has been back to work for about 3 weeks now. Still not totally back to full capacity. Falls asleep around 7:30-8.......but then again......so do I!!! LOL

Happy Friday! Hope it's a payday for YOU! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

This is Trusty


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG! They are similar! Especially in the second pic. it's something about the eyes!  Is he the roman nose guy? Can't tell. If so...maybe it's the roman nose! lol


----------



## Roadyy

No. Doc is the Roman nose guy. He has that look some times too. lol


----------



## tjtalon

On briefly, enjoying Rick's pictures. Glad Nicker asked who was who w/the boys, now I can tell them apart too.

Just got a text from the boss, I have to work 3p-11p today instead of 2p-10p. Ugh. Hopefully April will at least bring news of 4-10s, everyone would like that change. It would be a regular schedule anyway. I'm seriously burnt out w/bouncing around all of the time. Fingers crossed tonight will be quiet (I'll be solo from 6p to 11p). Well, this day/night then tomorrow, and I'll be outta there for 3 days!

Rick, fingers crossed for good news about your horses soon. Happy you get to see family this weekend, & the new baby.

Hope good weekend for all.


----------



## mymaremagic

Roadyy. Could you rent it for a month and keep looking for a better place? Sorry I havent been on was in the hospital (again) weather is to cold and windy for my picknick....talked to my trainer hopefuly if the weathers good we are going to get to work dallas and magic...fingers crossed.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope you are doing better mmm. If I am only going to keep them somewhere for a month then it will be across from my mailbox in the back yard of the guy I'm buying this house from.


I am going to wait until I talk to them this evening to see what I think. I am likely going to keep them across the street for as long as possible to find another place before taking that deal. That boarding fee is doable, but not wanted for the conditions mentioned.


----------



## Roadyy

TP, I hope the night is quiet for you as well. Hopefully they will move to the 4-10s very soon and then you can really start enjoying some time for your love. Stay safe..


----------



## mymaremagic

I remeber that board was high when we left florida..I have mine on pasture for 50. A month and we tote water better than where I was..the manager would move the horses to differant stalls/pastures and we would have to play hunt the horses...they have 2 pasters to themselfs and can run and kick up there hoofs..lol and a can check water feed intake..lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, got the word from my niece, who does my hair....GO RIDE it's sunny out! Beauty treatment tomorrow!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YEEHAW, I'm outta here! 

:neutral: But I will have to come back tomorrow to write plans......:-( Oh well.

Bye bye!!


----------



## Roadyy

I'm off in 15 minutes and will be less than accessible online til some time on Sunday once the family gets here. Hope everyone has a great weekend and will likely spend a whole day to catch up with everyone when I do get back online. lol


I am thankful for knowing all of you so enjoy your weekend knowing I will miss all of you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, hoping for a quiet night.

Roaddy, HAVE FUN!!!

Had a glorious ride tonight. So worth having to go in tomorrow.:

Notice all the horse prints in the mud. A lot of Amish traffic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a beautiful spring afternoon.


----------



## Koolio

TGIF!! Happy weekend everyone! It's been a long and busy week so I am trying to catch up a bit.

Nicker - it looks like you had a great ride today. Beautiful pics!

Roadyy - I hope you enjoy your weekend with family and are successful in finding a suitable place to board your horses.

Tjtalon - I hope you have a quiet shift tonight to kick off your next three days off with some serenity.

It has been a busy week here. I finally reached my sister and found out she has not been formally diagnosed by a doctor with cancer. This is good news but it is still disconcerting that she is self diagnosing and that my family all believes it. While it is a possibility, I am relieved that at this point that cancer is not a certainty. 

We did finally buy a tractor, a sub-compact Kioti. The tractor was delivered last night and DH has been like a small child with a new toy shuffling around our most recent snowfall. I am hoping the weather warms again soon so I can tackle the poop piles over spring break (which starts next Friday :happy dance: )

I called in a sub this afternoon at work because I put my neck out yesterday and was in quite a lot of pain this morning. I managed to see a dear friend who is an excellent massage therapist to get some relief. Hopefully I will sleep well tonight and be able to try out the new tractor sometime this weekend.

Too busy this week for any horse time, but DD tells me Koolio is doing well and the pony is recovering nicely. We are supposed to move the horses next weekend (Koolio home and Himmy to another stable) but many stables are quarantined due some identified cases of EHV in the area. This means the new stable won't take Himmy until the quarantine is lifted, so we may leave both horses where they are for the time being. Another month with access to the indoor arena won't be a bad thing.

In weather news, March is going out like a lion or some other cold cranky beast. We are expecting to see temps dip down to -25 tomorrow morning. Really? What happened to April showers bringing May flowers? 

The good news is that we are all healthy and my daughter managed to pick up a copy of the Frozen DVD for us to watch this weekend. Do you wanna build a snowman?? :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Cacowgirl said:


> With some people, a relationship is only a one way street! I would rather be someplace where my efforts were appreciated than taken for granted. Have you made contact w/the agency to let them know you are interested in the horse?


The application asks a MILLION questions about where I will keep him and who my vet and farrier are. If I don't get that info, or don't have a solid commitment from her, I can't get the horse and most definately don't want to boarc with her. Tomorrow I am visiting a barn right down the road to see what their facility is like. If they have room and it's not too pricey, I'll send in adoption papers this weekend.


----------



## Stan

I sit here reading about keeping horses at a barn and now Ricks problems with having his horses at his home, one he was buying so he could include his horses and realise how lucky I am having Bugs just a few feet away.

Roslyn went riding this morning, and had a good ride on a friends horse. It may inspire her to get another horse.
Not visiting her mother this weekend but she needed the weekend off. 

I have damaged my right hand. Amazing what an ill fitting laptop can do. Repetitive strain and it hurts so am wearing a brace to support the fingers and thumb. As for my medication. I have decided to cut it down to every other day and see if that is enough to keep things on a level keel and assist my liver to recover. 
If that does not work I suppose the lesser of the two evils is in order. Cut out the pills altogether and let the liver regenerate. I also have to up my exercise and improve my fitness which in turn will help my heart and the fat in the veins which at this time only has a reading of 1.6 and that's low. Stuck between a rock and a hard place. But quality of life is more important to me than length. Rather have my liver functioning properly because without it one is dead so I need it to be in good shape. Not dying, just venting a little, when a doctor says its a balancing act between the medication for my heart and how my liver copes its time to explore alternatives. She could have wised me up two years ago to the effect the meds have on the liver.

I intend to go skidding into my grave a beer in one hand, a saddle in the other, shouting what a hell of a ride that was. Not dragging my sorry medication destroyed **** in to the hole. Talking about funerals one of my colleagues recons when I die it will be the biggest funeral turn out Dargaville has ever seen. She said all of the crims will attend just to make sure its is me in the hole. Don't you just love those that care:lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Back onto the subject of arses and roman noses which was mentioned a couple of threads back describing a horse. Roslyn said I had a roman ****. She said it was roman all over the lazey boy lounger. Is she telling me I have gained a little weight:lol:

sorry if my description of a butt upsets but its a normal word in my neck of the woods and not looked upon as bad taste. 

Cheers all. 
Bugs still has the discharge from his nose.


----------



## tjtalon

On for a few minutes 'cuz just can't come home & go straight to bed. Am hungry too, as usual after this stupid shift, & too late to eat; maybe some toast. Did get busy for about 3 hrs on my solo 5 hrs, but decided to not stress about it ("like,whatever"), then it mellowed out. One more day... Chief told me before he left today that he'd talked to the Director about the 4-10s for everyone. She said she'd "think about it". Chief said he said to her "Maybe we can just give it a try? If it doesn't work, we can go back". Geez..it doesn't affect her at all, helps us, helps the community. Case in point: during the busy 3 hrs tonite, a couple of responses just had to wait. The residents shouldn't have to wait, they pay HOA dues for service. One officer on for a a community of 3800 people isn't good service (TG all 3800 doesn't call at once!!!) Besides, nights are crime watch time, & anything could be happening while I was busy checking out a sink back up (oh, & a broken pipe flood, that was fun). Ok, done venting about that.

Speaking of crims, sure hope none of Stan's sees him in a hole anytime soon. Stan, get yer **** in gear & investigate a reputable holistic method of liver flush perhaps? I've got an inexpensive "Gazelle" exercise thing, which is good for cardio exercise; it's not as expensive as those exercise machines that mimic skiing, but it's pretty ok. And, beer is fine, I like a good dark one myself, but keep up the water, lots of it (I don't care how much you have to pee because of it, lol, in answer to your thought you just had reading that, lol!) And what really hurt your hand? from the description, I thought carpal tunnel syndrome (my sister has it, & has to wear a brace for her comp work). I'm happy your wife got to ride, it would be nice if she went horse-shopping. Bugs nose discharge sounds worrisome. When I read your first post about that I thought of my first lesson horse, 10 yrs ago. A sweet Lippizaner. Died from a bot fly that crawled up his nose & caused a massive infection that went systemic. Didn't want to mention that before, as didn't want to scare you, but...hope that's not it.

Good luck w/the getting that horse, Happy Place. Fingers crossed.

Nicker, I love your pictures, always!

Good to hear from you, Tracey, you sure have a lot going on, a very busy week. Your sister's "self-diagnosis" is mystifying, how can self diagnosis something that serious? Your tractor sounds like fun & very useful. Glad Cheeky Pony is doing so well. Ouch on the neck! Hope that feels better really soon.

Rick, have a wonderful time with your family! Happy you're getting fun & happiness this weekend to balance the gotta-find-a-place-for-the-boys stress.

I've kept up very well w/my daily Gratitude List. I always seem to list something about this group & my friends here. Rick's comment about missing us until he can check in on Sunday night made me feel good; I find myself during the day thinking about what people have posted, sending good thoughts for problems & issues, feeling happy about the good things happening for others. I felt a little sometimes, feeling that way, until Rick's comment, but now I don't. This is more than a "chat" to me, it's a community, a "town". Happy to be a neighbor.

Gotta go do that toast & go to bed. Good weekend to all, mine starts tomorrow night.


----------



## tjtalon

I meant to say "I felt a little silly sometimes" oops. I think I'm a little way tired,way to hit the sack.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I hope you didn't get offended. I have a tendency to open my mouth too much when I'm tired.


----------



## Sibyl

I see that you are always very active and I regret never having enough time to participate in this forum. My two mares are now intended for breeding so I only have one horse at the moment, the 3 yo which will be showed this year for the first time (she’s the character of the stories on my blog ☺). 
Have a great week-end my friends, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Cacowgirl

My company will be arriving later today, and lots of activities are planned! 

Our little tractor is a Kubota-bought used & passed around from father to son to brother. Now both father & son have bought other tractors, & DH has been working on ours-new filters, changing fluids,& it is running better than it has in the last fifteen years! Anything that keeps him busy & too tired to care what the house looks like, as long as he gets a great dinner!

My mares are shedding like crazy, but I don't notice it on the donkey much-do they shed?

Stan-just know that if your medication is warfarin-that is rat poison by another name. Usually, folks taking it have their blood checked quite often-monthly at least. Much better idea to change your diet, & start moving the body. It's not easy, & I'm struggling , too, but I hate feeling like a pile of blankety-blank. I grant you, not much healthy food is planned for the next couple of days, but lots of fun things, so that is a bit of an off-set.

Hope everyone's horse adventures are good ones!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

First TJ, I too often think of you guys through out the day. Somethings will pop up and I'll think....Oooo I want to share with those guys!. All of you have become such a nice little friendly family to me. I sometimes picture us sitting around a big table, in New Zealand of course,:wink: a beer for us all, a Crown for MR, chatting about all of these crazy things. Can you imagine? We'd bring on a new day with all of our chatter!!!!:lol: I feel,very blessed to have ' met' you fine people.

Roaddy just recently sent me a joke through FB about me finding $$$$ in my jeans. I got a great chuckle out of it, and thought.....those people know me better than the people I spend an entire day with!:shock: in fact I showed the roaddys message to a colleague cause I thought it was hilarious....and I got a humph....:-(. Good grief people....guess I'm not sharing funnies anymore either.:-x. 

DH and I were just having our Saturday morning coffee and conversation. ( it's about the on,y time we can catch up with each other). And I was saying that working in such a small district has many benefits, but the drawback is the very limited staff....so few people to work with, even less to trust and befriend.:-(

So bottomline, I appreciate our little group.

Today will be busy, but I'm excited about it....will get up to feed, run to the school ( need to be ready for my Monday morning observation), hair appointment at noon, hay delivery @ 4:00. Sometime this weekend I want to strip the stalls again.

Still flying high after yesterday's ride. . Hoping you all get some saddle time too. The weather has turned dreary and windy. Happy I took advantage!!

Stan, my dad has been on Coumadin for years, and periododiczly had to have his liver checked. You doc doesn't do that? Does your doc give you suggestions on what to do? Nothing better than walking tho. Could you take bugs for walks? That's what I do with Rainn. Helps both us out! I have to keep my hip strong and in working order. Walking is highly reocommneded from my doc.

Koolio, do you know that song by Paul Simon, Me and Hoolio Down By the School Yard? When I work late, and think you may be diligently working away too...that song pops into my head....but of course, me and Koolio down by the school yard! Hahahaha. Was this week better for you? Once I got myself pulled back into check (stopped freaking out and on my ledge of dis pair) my students really responded well. They really kicked it up a notch.. Yea 

Ok, better start my day. Have a GREAT day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This ones for you TJ.


----------



## Celeste

I went on a nice long ride Thursday with my friend. My horse didn't behave very well, but I had fun anyway. Yesterday I helped my daughter all day with her moving project. I thought that she had most everything done.... Nope. Her old place has to be cleaned out totally by the end of the month and it is still a disaster. We got a lot done, but there is more to do. I will try to go back to her house after church Sunday. Today, I am riding.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well I'm not sure what to say.
Another chunk of snow is coming to DC on Tuesday.:evil:
Ground here is a bit muddy but will freeze again at night starting Monday.
Got a report on our riding location, trails passable, river deep and crossings sloppy.
I really cannot ride at home, we have about 1 mile of trail around us and neighbors.
Not a very fruitful adventure when ridden.
I need to trailer about 30-40 minutes to really go for a ride.
It won't happen this weekend and next weekend I must attend a hay auction Saturday.
This definitely doesn't start my riding until April.:-(

A good note my horse is ready to go.
At the vet clinic last weekend he was all wound up.
40-50 other horses around and he wanted to go for a ride.
I really won't care about behavior for the first few rides, I just want out.
He can pretty much do as he pleases those first few trips.

He is like a kid in a candy shop not a bull in a china shop.
He'll know a stretch where we move out and prep for it an 1/8 mile before we get to it.
Starts looking all around, head bobbing, throws his head a little.
Anticipation of a chance to move out would be a phrase to apply. 

My time will come soon, along with a little warmer weather.
Sleeping in a stock trailer with frost in the morning is not pleasant.
We are going to attend a big ride the beginning of May, 150-200 head of horses.
3 day event, food included in the price, $45 a head, not so bad.
We don't ride in the huge groups, 40-50 riders is like slinky through the woods.

:: Stepping down from soapbox now.

Hello everyone! 
NM I appreciate the fact that you also see this group as an extra family

Roadyy I hope all works well to find a place for the horses

TJ Horse Monday will be great with all play and no work this week coming.

HP I hope you are able to obtain this new horse.
Things looked great on the video but I hate to critique any video or picture.

Celeste I wish I was riding in Georgia! Do you ever go to Alabama


----------



## Maryland Rider

Seems I hit Submit instead of Preview.:shock:

I was not finished, but I must get ready and go to the dump.
A little spring cleaning taking place.
I will try to continue later today.

Stan: Just go buy her a new horse.

I will bring up the teacher topic later, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Nicker! I love that! Lol, & it's a "pic" of my 2nd favorite place to be...!

And thanks, MR...now I will have "scaramouche scaramouche,can you do the fandango?" playing in my head all day...

Weather has turned crummy here too. I'm so over it. Just hope clears up for Monday.

Good to "see" you" Sibyl! I've been keeping up on your horse story, enjoying it very much.

Have good Saturday everyone! I'm going to go get ready for work and TG it's my "F".


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Celeste I wish I was riding in Georgia! Do you ever go to Alabama


I guess I am a boring rider, but I don't go anywhere but out the door and down the dirt roads or trails. For one thing, I don't have a trailer.


----------



## Happy Place

Things are getting exciting around here! I went to visit a friends farm (boarder) this morning. I talked to the BO by phone and she said she has several rescues that need a job as well as some more seasoned older horses that I may like. She has lots of leasing options and invited me to come see the hroses tonight while they are all in stalls and talk things over. She said if I lease one, I will not be tied to that one horse, I can ride a number of them if I wanted! Sounds good, we just haven't talked price yet. The only option she really mentioned was paying vet and farrier bills. That could work for me. So I am going back there tonight to meet all the horses. They have an indoor ring, 15 stalls and oh, it's literally 5 minutes down the road!
:happydance:


----------



## tjtalon

That does sound exciting Happy Place! Good luck w/the search.

Celeste, I'd give my eyeteeth to get to be a "boring rider". Out the door and down the dirt roads or trails..." That would be a dream come true.


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - that sounds like a great arrangement with lots of flexibility. If you gets a chance to try a number of horses you may find one that is perfect for you. Is this person open to selling eventually if it works out well?


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio I know that 3 of them are rescues and the they don't intend to keep them forever. Owner said they are Arabs, not my first choice, but I will keep an open mind when I meet them. I'm also a bigger girl and I always imagine arabs as smaller horses, lighter weight. We shall see tonight!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Here is a place for you TJ and I reckon not that far from you.
Bryce Canyon Horseback Riding | Ruby's Horseback Adventures
Bryce Canyon Utah a 10-12 hour trip from Denver depending on stops.
You can have that really cool horse adventure.
Just a thought.
Could be done in a five day, great use for some vacation time.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Cleaned up today.
My sister and her husband are coming over for dinner.
Should be a great evening, steak on the barby (Stan) etc...
We'll check out the territry and drink a fosters.


----------



## Stan

TJ no you do not insult me. I invented the word.

Cacowgirl No Warfarin. I refused that crap. I don't take a lot of meds and had embarked a year ago on halving some of the pills to no ill effect on the state of my health, other than the liver, so, I am halving it again and upping the exercise, eating less red meat, Beef, but more venison and wild pork or should I call that free range pork and venison. 

Nickers. I am investing in a heart rate watch which will let me know when exercising if its under to much strain. it seems at my age 21, the max rate under exercise is 220 beats a min less ones age. So my max is 155 beats per min. My exercise is walking up hills as it simulates the area we hunt which I have to get fitter for.

Maryland rider. No I'm not buying her a horse. My wife pocketed the money from selling kate (which I still think was a mistake) So she has to part with some of that for another horse if she wants one. And also, I am a Kiwi male, and strongly believe in equality, and equal pay. I draw the line around the house though, the wife should do the cooking, cleaning, washing, mow lawns, wash the vehicles, the windows, all that mundane stuff while go out and hunt for meat, That's fair don't you all think. :lol::lol::lol:. I'm fairly confident Rick would support me on that one won't you Rick, and good luck with getting a place close for your horses.

We are having visitors today and I have decided I am not cooking dinner SWMBO can. I'm going to sit back with a beer and vegetate. After all it is Sunday and because of the visitors I can't work Bugs.

Cheers to all and for the new ones keep jumping in and posting even if its to have a laugh at my expense, its what this over 40 is all about. Nickers said it all, an on line family and family do disagree at times.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Cleaned up today.
> My sister and her husband are coming over for dinner.
> Should be a great evening, steak on the barby (Stan) etc...
> We'll check out the territry and drink a fosters.


 
Does that mean you are having steak on the barby, or me you are going to BBQ. I won't be very nice a little tough and contaminated, but after several good beers. Who cares.:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Greetings! Just on for a little bit - can't help but to ask, who else is still getting snow? Just saw our local news, and a few more inches coming yet tomorrow/Mon., but a winter storm Thurs/Fri.... below 0 tonight. Tomorrow _will_ get up to 20, however! I take all of this in stride, as it's not unusual at all. Heck, we received 2" on Mother's Day last year! Had to chuckle just now as he said, "This system is sweeping down and coming from the middle of Canada"... then as _that_ sweeps over Lake Superior and MI, the "Doo Doo hits the fan" here. Good thing my mares are still wearing most of their fuzzies


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> And also, I am a Kiwi male, and strongly believe in equality, and equal pay. I draw the line around the house though, the wife should do the cooking, cleaning, washing, mow lawns, wash the vehicles, the windows, all that mundane stuff while go out and hunt for meat, That's fair don't you all think.


Kiwi theme song? (Be sure to listen to the deep, meaningful lyrics....)

PS: love you Stan.


----------



## Stan

Her ride on lawn mower 









And here she is trying to get friendly with MY ride on lawn mower


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Kiwi theme song? (Be sure to listen to the deep, meaningful lyrics....)
> 
> PS: love you Stan.
> 
> Waylon Jennings w. Friends - Put Another Log on the Fire - YouTube


 
Put another log on the fire. 
Mix me up some bacon and some beans


Bill and boyd I think did the original. Wern't they a couple of Kiwi lads


----------



## tjtalon

MR, I'm going to check out those horeseback adventure sites. Sounds like a huge addition to my Wish List. You never know, maybe I can pull it off somehow, wouldn't that be wonderful !

I laughed out loud, reading Celeste's "PS I love you Stan ", because in reading Stan's post I thought "oh, Stan, I love you", before I saw Celeste's post. Gee whiz, Stan, reckon you're loved alright!

Happy Place, am wondering how the Arab-look turned out?

Going to express a computer frustration. On the phone w/my (83 y/o) mother tonite, trying to send her pics of the kitties she was looking forward to. I'd sent the recent me-on-Addie pics on the old browser (FireFox), which was fine, but have switched to GoogleChrome, & the pics come thru HUGE (like Tim on the cat tree shows a knickknack on the shelf behind & part of his butt), & I don't know how to make them smaller. Even tried copy/paste from photobucket, like I learned to do (thank you Celeste) for posting pics here, but it still didn't work on email. We finally gave up, & she will ask my sister how to make the pics smaller. I feel like an idiot, know I'm missing a simple step, but this stuff isn't learned by osmosis. Sigh. Just wanted to give my Mom a happy moment & couldn't do it.

I'll play around more w/that, just not sure what to try that I haven't.

Going to do my chores tomorrow & hopefully get rested up well for HorseMonday. I'll take my reins & ask Janice if I can try them out. Northernstar, we're still getting intermittent weekly snow here, but not much; just stupid cold/wind/flurries w/odd days of 40-50 degrees surrounding. Odd, not "typical", but I think "typical" weather went out the window awhile ago.

I'm going to go look at the sites MR sent me, then go to bed. I'm so glad I took Tuesday for a vac day, I need it.


----------



## Koolio

Here is a quick pic of the new tractor. Currently the mower deck is detached as we don't have much use for it yet. The bucket does a fine job moving snow around. I had a quick go at a few manure piles but the ground is still solid ice. I've been moving around the practice snow pile to help me get used to all the controls. By this afternoon I managed to semi clear snow from a spot in my paddock where we will erect a temporary pen for Cheeky Pony when she comes home next week. It's a little tractor but still has some good grrrr factor and it's lots of fun to muck around with. Very easy to maneuver. I think I'm going to love having the 60" mower deck this summer as our riding mower was only 38 or 42".


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place: I kept thinking about you w/your comment about being a "bigger girl", & this may be of no help to you, but... my "dream horse" is a Gypsy Vanner, now called anything fro that to Irish Tinker/Irish Cob. But, google Irish Cob and you'll find the latest (the horse itself is a combination of various breeds from intensive breeding from Roma culture for a very long time). I love this breed. Thought of you because of it's stockiness & your mention of apprehensive of a lighter-body breed. If I was rich, the first thing I would look for is a Gypsy Vanner (etc; since I first fell in love, the "name" has changed numerous times, since Irish Cob originally was just one of the breeds bred into the breed to create the present horse [Roma created it, hope "we" don't screw it up]). 

Anyway, thought of you. Maybe there's a place close by for you to look.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Great posts!

Koolio, great looking tractor. Looks fun.

MR, keep wondering do you ride near Deep Creek, MD? That's not TOO far from us....4-5 hours I think. Would be very cool to somehow catch up,with some of you on the trail....since a few of us live in the eastern part of the US. Food for thought.

Celeste, I'm with you, I jump on and ride the dirt roads and the few trails taround here. Anxiously waiting to hear our trailer is in tho. But it is a bonus to hop on and ride.

Busy day yesterday....did chores, ran out to school for only an hour, but did at least get my things prepped for my 'lesson' for the principal. Hair cut, hay delivery, and sibs arrived to visit dad. So I headed back into town to visit with them, and we got pizza and beer to take to dad, then back out to feed!:shock: phew! busy! but productive day! and FUN!!!!

Had a good time with my brother and sis. Dad doing way better. Now that he is forced to wake up, move, eat,drink, he's back to normal....no evidence of dementia.....this is the best place for him.

I do feel bad...at the end of the visit as BB and BS and I walked out tot the car we were talking about dad and his wife...I get very rowdded up about dads wife bc I don't care for her and how she handles things....feel like I ended the night on a bad note with my hostility. I'm really trying to learn to MIND MY OWN BUSINESS...sometimes it's hard.:-(

Cold again here and windy. Probley no ride, but want to strip down the stalls again and take rainy for a walk.. Maybe a little grocery shopping too!. I want a nice calm day!

Ok, gotta START my day. Have a wonderful one...'family' :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of the sibs and myself, and of course our dad.:lol:

I just noticed we have the same cheeks.. We share the same father, not mother...their died at a young age. I mostly look like my mother, and they theirs...but sometimes traits do seem to appear in certain pictures.

I look like a bum in my hat and sweatshirt/jeans, but I ran over after the hay delivery...no time to change. In our town, that's acceptable, but I prefer to go tot the home better cleaned up.:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-that is great to hear that your Dad is doing so well! If you don't like someone, well it's hard to bite your tongue, sometimes!

TJ-so happy you will have a riding day only after all your hard work. Mucking out is not easy, especially when the weather is fighting you, too.

I, too, am lucky to have "open range" & miles of roads (dirt) and washes to ride in & on. Very little traffic. My girls now barely even look up from their breakfast when the trash truck comes in to dump the dumpster-right next to their corrals!

Stan-sounds like a good plan for the meds & diet. The doc gave me a fairly good outlook-my BP was a bit high, but I know I have to lose 20 pounds or so, that came on w/good eating, but just too much, & get back to moving more. Our weather is pretty nice, so I will be working on that quite diligently.

Our company got here & our ATV ride was nice & the BBQ last night was wonderful. Tonight we have a dice game at the neighbor's and a group is going on another ride later today-quads & ATV's-I SO don't like wheeled sports! Hope I can get out of it somehow. Nobody understands it just isn't fun for me-under the gloves, I was "white-knuckling" that steering wheel the whole time & that was considered a "tame" ride!

Our weather is great-wish I could send sunshine out to you all!


----------



## Eole

NM, glad to know your dad is improving. You do have a teenage look with this outfit... but that is NOT a bad thing.

NorthernStar: snow, snow and more snow.-20C today and forecast shows under freezing temps for the next week so nothing is melting. I don't know where to put the snow I shovel, the path to the stable is like walking in a white tunnel. It's gorgeous, but I miss the riding.

HP, sounds like a nice possibility to try different horses, let us know how it works out. I have 3 arabians and I warn you: you might fall in love! They might not be as delicate as you imagine.

Roadyy, hope that you find a good place for your horses. You show wisdom in dealing with the situation, I wouldn't be so "zen". Neighbors (friends, we thought) sent the Environment Ministry after us last fall, then town inspectors this winter. The complaints had no ground and we are cleared in the end, but it was a stressful process, with possibility of losing the right to keep our horses. People can be mean...

Koolio, that's a nice tractor, just a convenient size for many chores.

I had DH's brother for three days, then he left and his sister is here for a couple days with her dog. I love having people just drop in like that. Good food, good wine, good company.

Have a great week end everyone, and TJ's just starting hers.


----------



## cowgirl6613

48 young here!!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Cowgirl!!


----------



## Happy Place

We are working out the details! I am going to lease a Morgan, named Morgan/aka Big Red (ugh LOL). He's a been there done that guy. There is a little girl who is taking lessons on him now and may want to do a half lease, which is fine with me. I have the option to ride any of their other 9 horses. They also have a mini who is a boarder but ohh so cute!
The barn is literally 5 minutes down the road from me. They have a small indoor, a round pen and two small outdoor rings. The owner is a vet tech, so she does all the vaccines and deworming, no need for a vet visit. That will save some money! The family trail rides on the weekends and there is possibility for me to go along with them when they trailer out. 

Still not sure about the arabs. One is only 6 and pretty green. The other two ride well but have some trust issues and "don't like to stand still" lol. Sounds like training to me. Maybe once I get strong again, I will try them out. 

I'll start my lease April 1. I'll post pics when I can!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM Deep Creek would be a 4 hour trip for me.
I assume you live near Pittsburgh, I think that is where we sent Ecard to your hubby.
I am near Washington DC. I like to trailer less than 1 hour for a ride.
I ride a state park mostly between Sykesville and Daniels, MD.
Patapsco Valley
This website seems to glorify the area, the managed areas they reference are as they say.
These managed ares are a total of five and encompass a small amount of acreage.
All in all there are about 30,000 acres that include state land leases not mentioned on the web.
Throughout the year we have many that get lost in here even on group rides.


----------



## Happy Place

For anyone who is on Facebook: Check out As Seen Through Horses Ears. It's an open group. Great photos!


----------



## Sibyl

tjtalon said:


> If I was rich, the first thing I would look for is a Gypsy Vanner (etc; since I first fell in love, the "name" has changed numerous times, since Irish Cob originally was just one of the breeds bred into the breed to create the present horse [Roma created it, hope "we" don't screw it up]).


Yes, it's a great breed. I see them on show grounds in Germany and slowly here in Italy too.


----------



## tjtalon

Great family pic, Nicker. I personally like the outfit, since it matches my favorite kind of clothes, lol.

Thanks CCG, & I hope I have a good lesson today.

Welcome, CG6! Since am learning, took a good look at your hand position; hey, I'm not doing too badly! That sure is a pretty horse.

Congratulations on the great "find" Happy Place! Looking forward to pictures.

Sibyl, there's a Gypsy Vanner breeding farm about 2 hrs from me. Sometime would like to go out & just ask to gaze at their horses. Their lists a couple for sale, starting at only $2500. Wonder if I can find that in my pocket...

Will go out to Janice's by 930 this morning. She texted me last night; there's going to be a teenage girl around, doing some chores & will have a lesson after mine. Janice may ask her about Monday mucking. That would be a help for me. Hope she's a nice young lady, am used to no one being around when I have my lesson, but have to get used to it sometime. Well, have looked forward very much to today, so will focus on me & Addie.

Hope a good day for all!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, haven't you folks been busy. 

Welcome Cowgirl. 48 is a great number even if I haven't reached it yet. You look oh so happy in that pic and such a beautiful shot of you and the horse. Hope to see more posts from you.

Hp, congrats on the find with the barn. I can't wait to start reading about your adventures and seeing the evidence of your good times.

Stan, stay well and don't get casketed anytime soon. I need your company here. Hope the reduction in meds works well and the exercise starts helping you improve health wise. 

Ccg, I would much rather be on horseback than on a four wheeler, but do enjoy my four wheeler rides when they occur.

TP, I really hope the 4-10s happen soon and this young woman decides to help with mucking on Mondays. I have to say that I thought " that could be a very good thing for you" when I read about the young woman being there with you getting her lessons too. I think you can both learn by watching each other's lessons to see where corrections are being made and even compare notes to help each other improve. Having a young energetic person around can keep you excited and motivated with your learning.

NM17, your family photo is great and enjoyed the shadow riding pic too. I can see a spark in your dad's face as if he is gaining his self awareness back. He knows who and what is going on around him in that face.

Celeste, I have a trailer and still can't travel to the trails due to truck being down and the horses not wanting to load in the straight load. Someone mentioned I should paint the inside a brighter color so it doesn't look so dark in there and that will help with their fear. 

Koolio, glad Cheeky is doing well and hate to hear about quarantines. That tractor should serve you well on several stages. 

For the rest that mentioned the bad weather, I hope you get the relief soon so you can start really enjoying the rides.

I know there are a few I missed that posted over the weekend and apologize for not remembering by the time I got to this morning.

I had a fabulous weekend with family that didn't end til around 1pm yesterday. We had soo much fun that I didn't want it to end. We got up Saturday morning and went to Pier Park out on the beach that nothing but roads lined with department stores, shops and restaurants. With this being Panama City, Fl. we are a major Spring Break destination so my brother, his gf, mom, her bf and me decided to go ride the strip throwing beads at the kids. Some of you may know the bead story from Mardi Gras in New Orleans. We weren't looking to get flashed, but my brother's gf called one of the boys,wearing a snap button up shirt, in a group of 5 over to the car and told him she wanted to see boobs so she could hand out some beads. He non-chalantly looked around and grabbed both sides of his shirt and slowly popped it open enough to show both pecks while turning his head. Mind you, he was just an average boy, not built or ripped with muscles. It was so hilarious and awesome that we all gave him a handful of beads. His buddies were laughing so hard as he was walking back to them with a stud stride. We laughed about it all the way home.

I went and talked to the couple about the pasture boarding across the road. They were planning on adding stalls and run ins to the stalls they have now to create a barn set up where the stalls would be across from each other. They have 5 acres, but are keeping the horses stalled most of the time while trying to get the grass to fill back in. Letting them out a couple hours a day only. Well, their offer was to let us build the 3 added stalls they were going to do this summer and pay $500 a month. I don't want to do that as the horses would go nuts stalled that much.

Got a call from a guy who saw my ad about looking for Horse pasture. Went and met with him to look over the property and loved it. 9 acres,4 stalls with auto water, hay room, tack room, wash slab and beautiful. Pasture is sectioned off with one pasture having a horse pond that has the slow taper to the deep for walking the horses in. Very nice manicured arena that has a sprinkler system built into the rails that had to have cost over $10K to build. They keep the pastures fertilized and taken care of to the point that they only feed mineral supplements and a little peanut hay for health. Borders on 850 acres of timber they lease for $250 a year and it goes all the way to Deep Point Lake. My only problem is I can't afford to lease it alone at $800 a month for my 3 horses without putting myself in a serious bind financially. If I could find one horse to lease the 4th stall out to for $300 then it would be affordable for me. I told them I would give them an answer today and it is killing me to turn it down. 


I'm still waiting to hear from another contact about 10 acres that are only communicating through email right now. I didn't see their response from Friday afternoon til this morning.


Ok, enough with this novel from my weekend as I know most will look at it and say TLDR.lol


Here is a pic of my newest grandson. He is a happy baby just like his brother was. I so look forward to spoiling him too. That is my mother in the Spiderman cap talking to my MIL.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in to say...WOOHOO my formal observation is OVER! 

Now the hard part......waiting to hear 'how I did'. :?

I think it went OK. Not the best lesson, not the worst....just average. So, I am OK with that.

Just so very glad it's over!!

Will be back to catch up with ya all later.:wink:


----------



## Celeste

I feel your pain. I had my formal observation a couple of weeks ago. It actually went pretty well. They love to sneak in and surprise you.


----------



## Roadyy

Congrats to both of you for being done with your observations. I hope they were both acceptable.


I just talked with the guy again about the horse pasture and explained I couldn't pull off the price without putting myself in a serious bind at his price. I hated to turn it down because I know it is worth full asking lease. He asked me if I could do the initial $750 I mentioned if I only kept my 3 horses on it instead of leasing out the 4th stall. I told him I would crunch the numbers again and talk with DW then get back with him. 

We decided this was the best choice we were going to get for our setup and could just barely afford it on my income alone. So when she, either, gets hired on with bus barn or takes the daycare job at Jesa's nursery we should be ok again. I figured if I rented a pasture somewhere else for less then I have to clear it, fence it, build shelter for storage and manicure it before putting the horses out there. Not to mention electric and water. By the time all that is done then I would be averaging over $750 a month and it still wouldn't be as equipped as this place is. It is a drive to get there, but will only have to do it once a day now compared to twice a day before. He still has about 40 bales of good peanut hay that he doesn't need to take as the boarding place supplies it. I'm looking to buy it for $8.50 a bale and save me from hunting for hay to stock the room. I also got his other contacts for muck disposal and a guy who delivers and stacks hay. They are leaving to go back home to Dothan today, but will come back when I' ready to sign the lease agreement he wants to draft up. Simple contract freeing him of liability if I or my animals get hurt or die out there. I am excited and nervous at the same time!!

Here is the google map view of the layout.









Here is the zoomed out view with the 850 acres to the left of it out to the Bayou.









Here are a couple pics from Saturday at Pier Park.
























Here is Jesa at the beach yesterday. I'm sure this one will get to all you snow bunnies up north..lol


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, and Celeste, do you have any idea what having access to 850 acres to myself is going to do to my mileage for this year?WHHAAAATTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## mymaremagic

Hi gang, sorry I havent been on lattley as I have been trying to stay out of the hospital..did get to "play with the horses" for alittle while today...Miss Magic didnt want to be caught till she found out she wasnt getting grained the grain won out...lol ...then Dallas tryed to kick me but he was the one that got the supprize...as his mini hoof left the ground so did mine and he felt my foot on id hindquarter before he got to make contact with my leg(it wasnt a hard kick he recieved just a enough to make him thing what was that?)..then he didnt know what to think....like I typed, dint work with them much 36 degrees here and wind blowing hard and cold..did get to worm them today...I wont get to work with them tomorre as I have drs appointments tomore


----------



## mymaremagic

Roadyy congrats on finding a place for you horses!!!!! Wish I had that may acres to ride on...I might take off and not come back for a week or two...lol


----------



## Roadyy

I found this coincidental and interesting..


----------



## Celeste

Took me a minute. Post 15990 on page 1599. Interesting.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I bet you did more than fine. Looks like Celeste lived thru it. I don't know how you guys do this..

Rick, what a beautiful lay-out, that property sounds awesome. You prob'ly already said, but is it not too far away? I hope you can pull it off. Maybe still find a boarder for the 4th stall too (oh, almost forgot to mention: won the PowerBall so am filthy rich, & will be down next week to board at your place my new Gypsy Vanner gelding, while I'm looking for not-too-far from the beachpoint property).

Dang, fell asleep for a minute, & must've been dreaming!

Janice texted me that the teenage girl got rescheduled for later today, as she wanted to give my no-mucking lesson priority (that was a very nice consideration, as I didn't want to feel pressured about someone "waiting in the wings). When I got to Janice's, she said the girl couldn't come anyway, because it was too cold.

I'll be back in a minute w/HorseMonday saga. Yes, was cold (forecasts lie, said 46* for today, right now it's barely 35* w/a cold wind). when I had my lesson, it was maybe 27*, nice chilly wind, & snowing...not much, but spitting.

I definitely have more guts than brains.


----------



## Roadyy

You have to have more guts than brains when it comes to a living, breathing thing that out weighs you by an average of 900 pounds. The property is about 10 miles from the house which is further than I wanted, but the price was higher than I wanted too so figured it should all be against my wants.lol

Not sure I will get pics today as hoped as his niece in the next beach town east of us and wants to meet them for dinner. Now he will either come to the house to do a rough draft contract and collect the 2 month deposit or call when he is close to the property out there and I meet them after their dinner date. 

The agreement we reached for the lower price included only my 3 horses. I think if it got tight then he would agree to go up on the lease if I needed to bring in a boarder, but I was thinking of maybe doing a lease on one of my 3 to help offset the costs. They would only ride on this property and when one of us was there. I can and will likely be there every day after work and church.

He has a guy that comes collect the pile of poop regularly so that is covered and got the info on the hay supplier he has which are cheaper than my guy who isn't expensive in his own right. I think the square bales will work out better for efficiency aspect out there.


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, it was cold when I got there. Janice was warmed up from feeding, & it wasn't too cold for Addie to work. I could've weinied out, but am not a weinie (& thought, what would Nicker do?), so plunked on my thermal hood (that fits nicely under my helmet) & got out Addie & groomed his fuzzy self. Janice lunged him (free-hand) in a roundpen for a few minutes, to get his cold weather spunkiness mellowed out, then we went to "my" roundpen.

I'd put my gift reins on the side pull bridle (YAY!) & he had one his Aussie saddle I love. We walked & turned & I learned how to use the spit reins (one in each hand). Love these reins Rick! Working w/them almost seemed to come naturally (to paraphrase Forrest Gump: "I have magic reins..!") While doing that (oh, it was snowing, lol...), I said to Janice that when I'm ready for "trot" i.e. Addie's Fox Trotter Gait, could I be on a lunge line to try it out. So, guess what she did...she walked right over & got a lunge line. Gulp.

W/her on the line & a lunge whip, the first try didn't go so well. The sudden lurch (& his head lowering to get into his gait, which I didn't realize was part of his process & my mind saw "buck") was startling, & apparently I stood up in the stirrups & went forward. All I know is that I sat down & instantly practiced my "whoa!" lessons, lol! Janice had me out my reins in my left hand, right hand on the saddle horn (later she said to herself, after that initial lurch "oh, that didn't work!")

We did it again, 3 times. She told me to make my legs heavy, sit back, keep my butt down, center of gravity in my seat (& not my throat!). 1st one I didn't stand up/lurch, but the movement still frightened me, so bounced & stopped. 2nd & 3rd times went better; After a bounce each time sat the movement for a couple of strides (& thought, hey this ain't so bad!") Oh, that's a different thing, that MFT, isn't it? Not at all the "trot" I've felt before. (I never got Tommy to trot much more than a few strides, as he just doesn't like to, so my trot experience is still limited to ten yrs ago). And Tommy's gait is way different.

Janice said when I'm better at it, we'll go out in the arena. Told her I'm ready, big time, to do more than a walk, but being patient w/my progress.

I walked Addie a bit more in the roundpen, but he was getting restive & impatient, not paying attention (that's Addie, he gets into mood swings). Janice read him & didn't let me ride him back to the tack post, said his mood was such that he might run off w/me. So dismounted & on the way back worked on not letting him get ahead of me while walking. After 3 times, he behaved, so that was good. Untacked him & brushed him, gave him 2 cookies & took him to his pen. He was cute, once inside, wanted to be petted before going to his hay.

Then I watched Janice bring out her Bailey & treat her right eye. She'd come back from turn-out yesterday with swollen eyelids & gunk on her eye. Janice thinks she must've gotten dirt in it or something. The swelling was way down today, after treatment yesterday, but her eye & eye area got washed & antibiotic applied. She did well, trusting Janice. I got to see the difference between an uninflamed eyelid (her left), & the right, which was still slightly red.

Well, then came home & here I am. Glad I took tomorrow for a vac day. It was a good HorseMonday. Two things I keep forgetting, since get sporadic practice: relax & turn my body into a turn, & lower my center of gravity. Sounds like a job for Bob.

I'm always amused at myself 'tho; don't mind @ all freezing & having spitting snow in my face around the horses, but feel abused about the same thing @ work! L..O...L...

That's my soap opera segment of the day.

Rick, happy you had so much quality good time with your family. That's baby's smile is wonderful! And....I love those reins!


----------



## Roadyy

TP, I am very happy to hear you are getting the most out of that gift. Now, you need to send that 6 month deposit for the lease contract so I can hold your spot at the barn. Just sign it and send it down, I'll fill in the amount when it gets here.lol

Mom's bf sent word that he had a great time even though he was only out of his minor surgery a week before coming down. He wants to save up enough vacation to come for a longer visit. I told her to tell him he was welcome with her anytime. I really made it a point to spend one on one time talking with him so he didn't feel outed from the rest of us. He is a great guy and spoils mom nicely. I am thankful they are together as she has been alone long enough. Dad passed away in '02 and there have been a few guys, but none she really felt long term with. I am happy for them both.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, oh, a lease on one of your boys sounds like a good idea. Glad the poop pile thing is covered.

You sure sound like you're working this out fine. Much luck in the progress.

Yes, definitely have more guts than brains. Not mentally deficient by any means, bit have learned my brains don't feed my soul. Horses do...


----------



## Celeste

Anybody who puts themselves on a horse most likely has more guts than brains. On the other hand, I suspect more people die of heart attacks from sitting on the couch, eating potato chips, and watching TV than die of horse riding accidents. Maybe we are pretty smart after-all.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, 6 mos deposit on it's way, as soon as I can withdraw it from my dreamscape.

Your mom's bf sounds like a good guy!!


----------



## Roadyy

True that on all of the above.

I just wanted the 1600 page and 16,000 post. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I do believe you are right!! I know that ten yrs hiatus from my last "try" to this sure didn't do me any good, took a toll on my body & mind, which I now need to rectify.

I might have less than 20 yrs left on this planet. I intend to spend it getting on a horse as much as possible. Then I can meet whoever meets me on the Other Side and say "I learned to ride, as well as I could. I did the best I could to know & learn know your Horse. I tried to be a good person around other people. Hey, I did the best that I could."


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I forgot to mention, Rick; I'd brought my camera, but it was too cold for Janice to take her gloves off to get a pic of your reins on Addie.


----------



## tjtalon

I meant to say, in HoseMonday soap, that ADDIE'S trot is "way different. oops.


----------



## Roadyy

Its all good, Tj.


My usual hay guy came by today to drop off the roll that was suppose to be delivered Friday. Told him the situation and said I may get 1 or 2 more from him at most. He understood.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok here are a few more picks from Saturday with the family around the horses.


































Little Man honing his photo bomb skills.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Rick-that sounds like such a great place-I hope you can swing it!

TJ-What a wonderful Horse Monday! Our guests left this morning-I cried. it's 80 degrees this afternoon. I've washed up my sweatshirts & sweatpants-I think I'm done w/them for a few months. I even have a pair of shorts on this afternoon. My horses are shedding like crazy-I am looking forward to seeing their summer coats. I have the Cheval coat conditioners for Gold horses & for Red horses. They are going to glow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Heck yea, TJ, you know I would have been all snow panted up riding that horse today!!!:wink::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Happy to hear you had a good one friend. :wink:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Celeste, I do believe you are right!! I know that ten yrs hiatus from my last "try" to this sure didn't do me any good, took a toll on my body & mind, which I now need to rectify.
> 
> I might have less than 20 yrs left on this planet. I intend to spend it getting on a horse as much as possible. Then I can meet whoever meets me on the Other Side and say "I learned to ride, as well as I could. I did the best I could to know & learn know your Horse. I tried to be a good person around other people. Hey, I did the best that I could."


 
Hey I thought you were going to accompany me. We could go skidding into the hole, drink in one hand, saddle in the other, yelling, you beauty, what a ride. And we didn't spill a drop.


----------



## SueC

Just checking in here. I'm 43 today. Does this mean I'm mature now? ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue...if you expect mature here...you MAY be disappointed!:wink:

Quick funny story before I head out. Sunday DH and I decided to go for a walk. We would take the dog and Rainn to give them exercise as well. Jay was not too happy...but he tends to get most of the attention, so it was time for Rainn.

Later that day, when I returned to finish the stalls and whatnot....I noticed Rainn standing out in the mud.......Jay had kicked her out of the three sided shed. odd, I'd never seen him in there before, but thought he finally got smart and started using it.

Then, as I was finishing cleaning, I noticed Jay chasing Rainn off more than normal. ( he guards me as I clean the stalls.). I also noticed he was going after the dog this time too...which is very odd.....

Then it dawned on me, and this is where people may disagree with me....but that guy was ticked off that he didn't get any attention from me that day! He was being aggressive to the two that got out and received my attention!:shock: it was unbelievable, but as clear as day.

So, I did take him for a walk later. Hahaha. To make him happy.

But to solidify my point...when I rolled up yesterday, Rainn was back in the shelter, and Jay was in his normal spot waiting for me by the fence. So....I truly believe he was jealous and kicked rainn out of the shed Sunday to show his disapproval....that's the only explanation...as things were normal agin today after he got his attention.

He is turning I to such a mom as boy! Hahahahaha:lol::lol:

I want to touch base with the rest of you later, but have been wanting to share that experience!

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, you are a couple of months ahead of me and if 43 is the start of maturity then I'm staying here at 42. 

Ccg, hope you don't get as covered with the horse hair as I have been from brushing their winter coats out.

Stan, I can see a few of us taking that trail to the gate. Maybe ride our horse full out and have them come to a skidding stop sling shotting us in over their head.

NM17, I can believe that because I see it with Little Man. Infact, a neighbor and her son came over to give the horses apples while I was back there and Doc was getting more attention than him or Trusty. Their fault really as they stayed at the hay ring when the apples ran out. When Doc went over to the ring, LM kept running him off. I finally went over and gave him the last few pets and walked away. He then left Doc alone. It could very well have been he thought I was telling him to stop it too. lol


Met with the guy to sign the contract last night and met his daughter who lives right down the road. Very nice woman in her late 20s or so. She has a 3 and 9 year old so I told her we will have to get them together when we come out to be with the horses. Invited her and her 9 year old to ride the horses with me to help keep them in shape. She was happy to have that and said her daughter would be very excited.

I'm headed to the health section to find out about transitioning the boys from the hay and feed with little grass to all grass and supplements. I know if I put them straight over to that much grass will get a founder. I can't afford that now.lol


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, you are a couple of months ahead of me and if 43 is the start of maturity then I'm staying here at 42.


Well, 42 is cool because (if you're a nerd) it was the answer to Life, The Universe and Everything in Douglas Adams' _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_. 43, I'm looking for something cool to associate with that number.

Pardon my ignorance, but _how_ are you staying at 42? Are you going to travel at velocities approaching the speed of light, for instance? :lol:

NM71, this sounds promising. Besides, I don't actually feel any different to when I was half this age, except in my little aches and pains, and that I'm wiser and having far more fun, and learning to suppress the urge to iron bits of myself when doing shirts! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Flux Capacitor


----------



## SueC

Ah, Doc Emmett Brown!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny we are talking about age (I will be 43 next Thursday, please keep that in mind.:wink because when my niece cut my hair Saturday, her and her friends were all crying the blues about turning 25 and 26. :lol::lol:

a lady who was also in the shop was saying she too was 43, and that if they thought 25 was bad, wait til 30........and then REALLY wait until 40!!!:shock: I sat there and chuckled inside.

Once she left, I told the girls...that what she had to say was BS! I wouldn't want to be back to their age. I love being in my 40s. My career is WELL on it's way, im a bit wiser, it's time for FUN!! BRING ON LIFE!

Eole, thanks for the 'teenage' compliment a few pages back. :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, we need to know more about you.

Noticed your from Australia. My good friend (and co-author) lives there 1/2 time with his Austrailian wife. They reside somewhere near Sydney. He does a lot of work in Perth, teaching teachers how to teach! Hoping to go visit there in the future!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome SueC! BTW the only thing you can do w/wrinkles is smile alot & make sure the smile is heartfelt & in your eyes, 'cuz smiles & eyes are the two things that never age. 

Nicker, is your birthday this coming Thursday or April 3rd?

Oh, Stan, it's an absolute given that we will accompany one another on The Last Great Ride, that's understood. And if one or the other gets to the gate first, we'll wait for the lagger to show up. Deal?!

In reading the various age comments, I'm reminded of what my mother (83 y/o) said not long ago (& it's a comment that has been affirmed numerous times by "elderly" woman I've queried @ work): "The odd thing is, no matter what's happening to & with your body, inside you always feel 30. It must be the soul's 'age' ". A little food for thought, ya'll. Another good quote is "Never stop 'till you drop".

And for Forrest Gump again, "And that's all I have to say about that"(well, besides ..you beauty, what a ride...").

Have to stop playing on here now & go pay my bills (which I'm pretty sure isn't the biggest thing to do I was set on earth for, lol!...follow the heart, follow the heart..) It's being a nice stolen day off (i.e vacation mental-health day). Sun is shining, 42*, went to the petstore for the cat's favorite food (pricey, but keeps them healthy & happy..Acana out of Canada, for our Canadian friends..thanks!) 

Once I get done w/the bill thing, I want to google "how to sit the Missouri Fox Trotter gait" & see what I come up with.Yesterday's attempt was interesting, want to try & understand more.

Later, everyone.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, a ps on horse jealousy: I've seen it too, just being around Janice's place. Janice's new horse, Spirit, is housed w/Janice's old Callie. When I've cleaned, previously, I petted Callie first, mostly to show Spirit I was ok & Callie accepted my presence in the pen. Now, I need to pet Spirit first (briefly, that's all she seems to need) so she won't get grumpy towards Callie...although she still stands & eyeballs the special wither rub that Callie loves. Girls, girls. (btw, I do watch out for Spirit, she's still working out her newness. Good for my awareness level).


----------



## tjtalon

Well, google-search for sitting MTF for newbies did no good; all I saw was easy transition from walk to the gait, no mention of the sudden lurch & head lowering (which I did learn turns into the head-bobbing). I think the "lurch" is just my fear of another sudden movement (not unlike cantering, which got me into trouble & stopped me 10 yrs ago).

Guess I'll figure it out on my own...& patience patience patience w/my progress.


----------



## Celeste

Just sit up there and trust the horse. The fox trot is easy to ride. It should be much smoother than a trot. 

You'll be ok.


----------



## Maryland Rider

All that head bobbing and looking around is a good thing TJ.
Sit back a little and relax, once my horse starts cruising I seem to shift side to side somewhat.
Ride with it and you will find the spot.

SC Welcome, very interesting home construction on your website.
I am intrigued with the straw walls, mesh and plaster applications.
Is it actually plaster or stucco?
I looked at several hundred pictures this morning.
I really like the project, depth of walls and rounded edges toward openings is cool.

I am contemplating a GoPro camera to wear on my head or put on my wife's helmet this year.
Shoots hi-def video and I could provide some interesting horseback video.

NM Do you ride any parks or large expanses of land in your area?

Roadyy How many jigawatts to fire that capacitor?

I am talking about riding like I am ready to go.
Today brings snow again, no accum, just stalling traffic.
In and out of DC today as if it was a sunny day though.
Windy and cold tomorrow high 35F. How depressing.
Where is the spring weather???:-x:-x

Stan I have a very good friend who will be 82 this September.
His wife is about a decade younger and they still camp and ride every weekend.
Now they don't just putt around, I mean they ride.
Another guy I sometimes ride with is in his seventies.
Everywhere we ride is at about 12 mph, up & down hills, water crossings, never slowing.
I won't spill a drop either! I'll wait at the gait if required, what the hey!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Here is a quick pic of the new tractor. Currently the mower deck is detached as we don't have much use for it yet. The bucket does a fine job moving snow around. I had a quick go at a few manure piles but the ground is still solid ice. I've been moving around the practice snow pile to help me get used to all the controls. By this afternoon I managed to semi clear snow from a spot in my paddock where we will erect a temporary pen for Cheeky Pony when she comes home next week. It's a little tractor but still has some good grrrr factor and it's lots of fun to muck around with. Very easy to maneuver. I think I'm going to love having the 60" mower deck this summer as our riding mower was only 38 or 42".


So this is the red tractor (#17 on your list?) Love it!! Just think of the possibilities-push/spread/pile the manure with that baby! I currently have 2 spreaders for 'that which had become lost in 4' of snow'.... my Right arm, and my Left! haha No worries, as my set-up is probably smaller and 'easily' done (if I never get lazy for one minute of one day! HaHa) So glad to hear that Cheeky Pony is coming home!! Please share photos, and also hope your sister is coping better with her health dilemma. I have one in the family that succumbs easily to any medical news/tests/etc... and does manage to put those around her in _quite_ a whirlwind each time. Some of us, however, have the 'Can-Do Spirit' that allows a 9 am surgery (after chores, of course!) to put 2 tiny screws in one's broken finger/stitched up/, and sent home just in time for the afternoon feed which was done without a problem..... Just wanted you to know that someone else has 'one of those relatives', and I strive to feel sorry for the ones that live near enough to _still_ put up with it. _That_ aside, do update us on Cheeky Pony's progress!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, I am going on 63. I have a twh who is too tall. We live in a national forest in Alabama. I like that red tractor. I have a green one I till my garden with and it to carry hay, manure and everything that is too heavy to carry. Seems like every year that passes, that list of things too heavy gets longer. I really am enjoying reading the different entries. Just wanted to say hey from Alabama.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, ellen hays! I live in the National Forest also!! Do share horse photos if you have them


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, we have the Allegheny Natuonal Forest not too far from us. In Fact several,years back we stopped at the horse place in the NF to look at the horses. Started talking to people, and they invited me to ride with them the next day....

Needless to say...I WENT! Hahah. We road through the mountains for like 7 hours!! It was AWESOME...so I rode with them again the NEXT day!!:lol::lol:

I'm still in contact with two of the people I rode with that day. One just offered to sell me their horse, a MFT, but of course nearly a year too late. I always joke...I didn't even know these people and I hop on their horse, go into the mountains with them...they could have easily murdered me,:lol::lol:

Anyway....I am REALLY hoping once we get our trailer I can hook up with them once or twice this summer.

I guess too, there is a cool place near Cleveland, OH to ride along the beach or something. My horse friend told me about it....not clear on that.

I suspect there are other places I'm not aware of....yet that is.:wink: need to find some trail riders around here. All the horsey people I still know show.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Also MR, I have the option to ride the dirt roads around here...they go forever and not traffic heavy. Still lots of places I haven't explored yet around here.

As I drive home some nights, I take different routes to see where else I can ride...look for little off shoots. I prefer to be in the woods, and so does Jay. He gets bored on the roads.

I just wish we had HILLS. This area is relatively flat.

Oh, just thought....the lady I bought Rainn from, she invited me to trail ride with them. They have nice trails. She lives about a half hour away. Looking forward to that too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, a riddle for ya...about my birthday....

I fooled my mother and came two days late.:wink: my birthday is on....


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the group Ellen. Hope you hang out with us a good bit and post up regularly. 

MR, have you gotten any more work done on the basement? Picks?

NM17, you will go crazy with the trails once the trailer arrives.lol

I just got a reason not to have to trailer anywhere as I am now going to be next to them the middle of next month. Here are the picks I took of the place this afternoon.


----------



## Roadyy

This place is so above my league. It isn't even funny.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Just checking in here. I'm 43 today. Does this mean I'm mature now? ;-)


No. But nor is anyone else:lol:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, a riddle for ya...about my birthday....
> 
> I fooled my mother and came two days late.:wink: my birthday is on....


April 3. 1948 and still kicking


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Welcome SueC! BTW the only thing you can do w/wrinkles is smile alot & make sure the smile is heartfelt & in your eyes, 'cuz smiles & eyes are the two things that never age.
> 
> Nicker, is your birthday this coming Thursday or April 3rd?
> 
> Oh, Stan, it's an absolute given that we will accompany one another on The Last Great Ride, that's understood. And if one or the other gets to the gate first, we'll wait for the lagger to show up. Deal?!
> 
> In reading the various age comments, I'm reminded of what my mother (83 y/o) said not long ago (& it's a comment that has been affirmed numerous times by "elderly" woman I've queried @ work): "The odd thing is, no matter what's happening to & with your body, inside you always feel 30. It must be the soul's 'age' ". A little food for thought, ya'll. Another good quote is "Never stop 'till you drop".
> 
> And for Forrest Gump again, "And that's all I have to say about that"(well, besides ..you beauty, what a ride...").
> 
> Have to stop playing on here now & go pay my bills (which I'm pretty sure isn't the biggest thing to do I was set on earth for, lol!...follow the heart, follow the heart..) It's being a nice stolen day off (i.e vacation mental-health day). Sun is shining, 42*, went to the petstore for the cat's favorite food (pricey, but keeps them healthy & happy..Acana out of Canada, for our Canadian friends..thanks!)
> 
> Once I get done w/the bill thing, I want to google "how to sit the Missouri Fox Trotter gait" & see what I come up with.Yesterday's attempt was interesting, want to try & understand more.
> 
> Later, everyone.


 
That's a deal, you are aware I have no intention of kicking off for at least another 20 plus years, so you had better get into the frame of mind to hang around and wait. 

Talking about the pearly gates a bus load of Dargavillians (people I work with) had arrived at the pearly gates. St Peter rushed up to God and almost out of breath he blurted out, they're here, they're here, a bus load of them, who are here said God The Dargavillians replied St Peter. Well let them in God said. 

So St Peter walks back down the gold covered drive and arrives at the entrance. He stands there, mouth agape, then runs as fast as he can back to God yelling they're gone, they're gone, what replies god, have the Dargavillians gone. No St Peter replies, the pearly gates. They're gone.

Keeps me employed.


----------



## Stan

*tragedy*

In the kaipara harbour which is a breading ground for all manner of fish. The kaipara is one of the largest salt water estuaries in the southern hemisphere and a very important breading ground on the coast of Northland NZ. It is on the west coast and is fed by the Tasman sea, The kaipara is where I fish and in the forests around it we go horse trekking and pig hunting.

Today a tragedy happened and it has taken me some hours before I could share as I have been greatly effected by what unfolded in the waters and in front of bathers and children.

While collecting shellfish off one of the beaches in the estuary mother McCready was, while in only 3 feet of water, attacked by a 16 foot white shark.

Mother McCready fought for life and some horrendous injuries were inflicted. Locals braved the situation and rushed to help, separating Mrs McCready from the shark and rushed the victim to the emergency services where professionals laboured for 3 hours trying to sew back together the torn body but to no avail. The shark died.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good one, Stan! 

Welcome Ellen!-We may be a "older" group, but maturity doesn't always go hand-in-hand w/that-LOL!

I booked a flight yesterday to go visit my sister-this time I will make the 5-hour drive back to the Ontario CA airport, as it's only 10 minutes from my friends house & I can leave my truck at her place while I'm in Portland-I am so done w/fighting the L. V. airport-rather do an extra 3 hours driving each way & feel comfortable instead of stressed. But going in April means I'll probably see a lot more rain & it will be cooler, but that's OK.

Happy Hump Day, everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Aw, Roaddy, that place is GORGEOUS!!! I must say...I felt a twing of jealousy when I first viewed the photos.....but I am super happy for you. I tell ya what...someone's lookin' out for you, this is a great opportunity.

Now...when can I come down to visit and ride them there trails???:wink:

TJ, right date...wrong year. I don't mind being 'older', but let's not push it now...:wink:

Quiet here....that's a good thing, gives me a bit of time to 'breathe' deep. Thursday weather looks conducive to ride. Woke up this morning to SNOW.:evil: geez.....when will it end?

Happy hump day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Love this...


----------



## Roadyy

I get moved in the weekend of the 12th next month so any time after that you are welcome to come down and hit the trails with me. 

Stan, you might enjoy a hunt back there in the lease. There are 12 people on it to cover 850 acres and he said he has only ever ran across 2 people while riding the horses year round. His wife said she feeds them at the edge of the property and has seen several in the 190 lb range which is big for down here. 


Oh, almost forgot. The pond is stocked with bream and catfish so we gon hafta havus a shindig fish fry one dim weekins cumin soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Rick, that's some property! Looking forward to pics of the boys enjoying the spread.

Welcome Helen! Hope you return, w/pics!

Ms Nicker, if you're going to talk "western" it's "them THAR trails", lol. Happy Hump day, ya'all.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, we need to know more about you.


Well, if you like photos you can just click on the link in my signature, to get to our website where there's a video of our horses and donkeys 18 months back, and a couple of photos with another link to a strawbale building blog also illustrated with lots of photo of animals and local wildflowers.

We are building an eco-farmstay near Albany on the South Coast of WA. We make all our own electricity and collect our own water, and we have compost toilets so that all our nutrients get recycled into the fruit trees instead of causing pollution. (These are not yucky BTW, the most annoying thing is that the air extraction fan isn't inaudible.)

I have a background in science research and education. I had to stop teaching fulltime five years back when a flu virus shorted out one of the nerves to my voice box. At first I couldn't speak at all, now I'm OK conversationally most of the time, but I can't project or shout, or talk all day (which probably makes my husband secretly happy :wink. Hence the eco-farmstay idea: I had to do something not to go crazy or destitute from not being able to continue in my profession! It's a one in a million ailment, but do you know, the founder of Google has it on both sides and now has to use an amplifier.

We've just spent the last two weekends lime plastering the last coat of our living room interior and my arms feel like jelly, so I'm spending a bit of time reading and doing forum things!

I gather you all have "Hello" posts in the Community section many aeons back?

Cheers all

Sue


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks TJ......Roaddy, I'll be down to share them THAR trails wits yinz guys! (added a little Pittsburgeeze.....)

Oh, and yes Roaddy, I WILL want to take off when the new trailer arrives, but for now, I will have to borrow my mom's vehicle to tow it....so I don't want to be asking all the time.

DH just won't give in on the truck thing. He's bond and determined to wait this jalopy out....it's already lost two tires, the door is barely hanging on....ugh. Sugar in the tank maybe??? :lol::lol: I'm ready and will to take on some payments just so I have my own truck to haul things around in!

Someday.........

Gotta get to work.....good day all.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, Sue and here I was all excited about my little gem of a farm and you so one up'd me. lol Sounds like a remarkable adventure what you are doing to leave no foot print behind. When I can get a few minutes to look over your site then I will surely do so. As for the Community hello section, it really doesn't have much of a bearing on this thread. We enjoy getting to know the people as they choose to participate in our conversations rather than going search for what they shared with others in someone else's thread. But if you don't want to share more than the link then that is good too, we all really enjoy sharing our pics with each other and it isn't meant as a demand when asking for them. We just love pics.lol


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, I would borrow your mom's truck til you wear out the welcome then tell DH that mom won't let you use her's anymore and you have got to have a tow pig.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> SC Welcome, very interesting home construction on your website. I am intrigued with the straw walls, mesh and plaster applications. Is it actually plaster or stucco? I looked at several hundred pictures this morning. I really like the project, depth of walls and rounded edges toward openings is cool.


Hey MR, it's lime plaster; between 2:1 and 3:1 sand:lime putty depending on which coat. We think the thick rounded walls are pretty cool too, but we're a bit achy at present from plastering and can't wait to finish the house and go back to having a normal kind of life. Well, more normal. :wink:

The biggest help we've had is from your fellow citizens Andrew & Gabriella Morrison of strawbale.com. We had their instructional DVDs and they emailed us and friends went to their courses. Super cool people and very knowledgeable!


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Wow, Sue and here I was all excited about my little gem of a farm and you so one up'd me. lol


What's wrong with your farm? Imagine what YOU can do with it over the next three years. We've just had three years already - I gather yours is a new purchase? 




> Sounds like a remarkable adventure what you are doing to leave no foot print behind.


The only way to leave *no* footprint behind is never to be born in the first place, which isn't so much fun. We're just trying to reduce our footprint, and it's taken us half our statistically predicted lifetimes to even get to this point. My husband always laments about all the good nutrients washed down sewers for the first 40 years of our lives! And all the drinking water wasted with flushing toilets! We humans are crazy.




> As for the Community hello section, it really doesn't have much of a bearing on this thread. We enjoy getting to know the people as they choose to participate in our conversations rather than going search for what they shared with others in someone else's thread. But if you don't want to share more than the link then that is good too, we all really enjoy sharing our pics with each other and it isn't meant as a demand when asking for them. We just love pics.lol


We all love pics!  I'm just lazy about uploading, so I tend to do hyperlinks. The comment about your intro posts was just me being daunted by what it would take to dig through all the archives. Kind of like being daunted by how many pages are in this thread!

Thank you everyone for your kind welcome. Some nice reading here, by the way! Remember when you were in school and thought people like us were boring old farts? :lol: How wrong we were. Know that saying: "Young men think old men are fools. Old men know young men are fools." :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

The house we are in is a purchase in progress and the farm is a new lease that I will not even get the horses on til middle of next month. I am excited for what is to come at both new places. We have been upgrading the house a very small amount at a time to repair what the last people left and remake all to reflect ourselves in the interior.

Having to lease another place to keep the horses is a huge inconvenience, but a necessary one due to living inside the city limits. City codes do not allow any domesticated farm animals unless in a kennel, rescue or circus. I may look into making the back half of the property into a rescue then bring the horses back if I can get a permit for a rescue.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Just a quick check in. Too much has been posted for me to address all so just know i have read every page!

Welcome to Sue and Ellen!

It snowed all day long yesterday. Unbelievable. This is the winter that won't end.

Isabella is back to her normal self. So glad to have my normally moody mare back and hopefully the hormonal monster won't be seen again for a while. 

I bought trail boots for her and they were shipped yesterday. I am excited because this means i can ride down the gravel road. She gets too ouchy to do that now and I don't want to put shoes on her so i am hoping the boots will work. I bought EZ Boot Trails. Anyone have any experience with them?

Hope everyone has a great day! And yes, it is HUMP Day!!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx for the welcome. I really enjoy following the entries. Yall seem to be a nice group. Logging in here is a daily adventure. Good to be here! Oh yea, how do you secure those carrots when they appear? How do you gives likes?


----------



## Critter sitter

Well tomorrow is Surgery day.. I have all my people lined up for help with horse chores.. It is amazing how you find your true friends and how willing they are to help you. I am Blessed


----------



## SueC

Hi Ellen, I turned my carrots off. It's in the control panel somewhere. You can "like" by just clicking on the "Like" hyperlink in the bottom right corner of posts. Sometimes this seems to produce page errors, then you have to reload and try again. But I think that's maybe because I run on Ubuntu not Windows.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx for the help SueC.

Hey CritterSitter. Hope your surgery goes well tomorrow. I will send a prayer and keep you in mind.


----------



## Critter sitter

Thank you Ellen


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good luck Critter!


----------



## Roadyy

Good Luck , Lori. Will put in an extra prayer for your surgery.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, went to work today & came home to find 2 pages; SueC, don't worry about catching up, it'll be impossible. just ask us any questions, I guess, about who we are. Me, I'm 60, a returning novice w/10 yrs hiatus after a greenhorn crash back then (Celeste told me I cannot refer to myself as "greenhorn", since experienced a crash, which put me in the "rider
league"...yay!). I muck for lessons, & it's all good. 

Rick, I know in one post in the last 2 pages that you wanted to say "tow rig" & not "tow pig", but had to laugh, considering an idea of a tow pig. Could work, w/a small load & a large pig willing to cooperate....!

Nicker, I like the pittsburgeez-cah-boy combination; if you write fiction, too, that could be a fun lingo thing to play with.

Lori, much luck for the surgery. We all will be thinking of you.

Ellen, I gave up on the carrots, the Bandit kept stealing them.

Ok, Stan, will wait at the gate; will get to meet you that way.

Have one more early day shift tomorrow, then up early Friday to go to the range for my annual qualify, then work 2p-10p (the Saturday 12noon-6p, so get my 2 hrs recompense for the range.) Will be nice to get out early Sat nite. Already looking forward to HorseMonday (which I do every Monday driving away from Janice's place, lol). Thank you Celeste & MR; I'll SIT that MFT gait the next time I'm on Addie. I even practiced today; noticed in the patrol car, I went over a bump & my body went slightly forward. After that, did some bumps on purpose, just to sit it balanced. hey, whatever works for practice, right?!

Hi Ladona, was wondering about you! Glad Herself is back to herself. Hope those boots work out.

Our nasty snow has moved out, although weather still swinging between warm & cold w/sun/rain/snowish then back again (but it's been an unusual if hard winter; years past we'd be getting our Spring dump-blizzards while the East went into a nice Spring). So, my eastern friends: hope the snow goes away, soon.

Rick, that's an interesting idea, your back property as a rescue. Who knows where that could go.


----------



## Roadyy

Nope, I meant tow pig. It is a common reference for trucks used heavily for pulling loads. As strange as it may sound for using a pig to tow with.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh! I had no idea, since not familiar w/big trucks & pulling heavy things. As it was, I imagined having a tow pig to hitch onto my muck-barrow. That would help.


----------



## ellen hays

I love it. Never a dull moment with this crew. You guys are neat! I guarantee if Im having a bad day, yall will lift my spirits. Great bunch! I am so glad I came to this thread.


----------



## tjtalon

You're right Ellen, these people here lift my spirits (and encourage me & listen to me w/out judgement) all of the time, & I hope I've managed here and there to do the same right back. It's a good group, a little extended family...yup, we've "built a village" here.


----------



## ellen hays

Well I can never get that "like" thing right. Sorry! You'er right it is a village.


----------



## cadam

I am not quite sure how this forum works yet, so please forgive me if I do it wrong at first. Will welcome all instruction on how to navigate and open new conversations etc. I guess a little intro is required. My name is Cheryl Adam and I live in SW Louisiana. I am 66yrs old and have just gotten into horses. I have loved them and wanted one all my life but "life and location" got in the way. I am from New Orleans and when Katrina hit I moved here, bought a few acres and retired. Nope, don't know how to ride yet but will start as soon as winter is through. I own a QH mare 12yrs old, retired cutting horse. She is the calmest and sweetest thing I have ever seen. I purchased her a few nts. ago. I am in the process of buying all the stuff I need (need everything and I do live on a SS budget VBG) and learning everything I can--it seems I have sooooo far to go yet lol Its just her (Curahee) and me so I spend a ton of time with her everyday (on the ground of course). She allows me to anything and everything to her and takes it all in stride---I just love her. Anyway thank you for your patience and if I needed to do this intro a different way please enlighten me lol lol Meanwhile I will probably be lurking or asking questions to learn. Again thank you and its sure nice to meet you all.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, you did it, Ellen, the "like" showed up on my post.


----------



## tjtalon

May I be the first to welcome you, cadam-Cheryl. Do you have an instructor to go along w/your Curahee? Much luck w/your beginning education, I'm way impressed, & encouraged. I've learned that ground work & just being w/the horse is way important, for me anyway. Do you intend to learn to ride all by yourself? That would scare me, but that's just me. Keep lurking, hope to hear from you again.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Cadam. Welcome to the group. You will really enjoy reading the posts. Sounds like you have a wonderful horse. Happy horse ownership!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, & Cadam: run that mountain, it's never too late; "Curahee!". (ya'll, refer "Band of Brothers").


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

TJ, I might have to write fiction book, and use all my different dialects...pittsvutgheez.....hillbilly....and a bit Cleveland (DH from there). Hahaha

Roaddy, ill have to use moms vehicle, and be sure to do some extra goodies for,her along the way.:wink: sweeten her up! Lol

Wow, a ton of newbies! Welcome! This should be fun!!

Can am, you sound like my mom....starting something so new at an 'older' age.. Says something about you...a good thing. My mother started raising goats for the first time last year, she will 70 his summer. People really admire her enthusiasm.:lol:

Not much going on...except is dang cold here.:evil: felt bad, my phone read 7* this morning. I had not blanketed the horses....and Rainn has already started to shed.:-|. I didn't expect it to go so low. So tonight I decided to throw them on just in case.....to be honest, I think Jay was happy to be warm.:lol::lol::lol: he gets cranky when we have long spells of cold.

I looked up the weather in OK and MO....the places he could have come from....they are currently at 60 ish *. I can only imagine he is wishing to be back there weather wise! Hahahah

Corgi, glad,to,see,you back on here. It's been a while.

Ellen...nope, not a dull moment...actually a highlight of my day. I usually get a smile on each time I sign in.:wink: enjoy!!! Oh and like TJ said...no judging!! So love that part!!!!:clap:


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> It snowed all day long yesterday. Unbelievable. This is the winter that won't end.


Over here on the South Coast of Western Australia, it's the driest summer in 20 years. Hey, are you making a snowman? 



> I bought trail boots for her and they were shipped yesterday. I am excited because this means i can ride down the gravel road. She gets too ouchy to do that now and I don't want to put shoes on her so i am hoping the boots will work. I bought EZ Boot Trails. Anyone have any experience with them?


EZs didn't stay on my horse (overstriding horse and we go fast), but Renegades did. See:

http://www.horseforum.com/endurance-riding/renegade-hoof-boot-question-377945/

http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/renegade-hoof-boots-339666/page2/

Most people/horses seem to be fine with EZs, but when people are buying from scratch I recommend Renegades, their design, ease of use, durability and stay-put-ness is super.

Have fun with the snow!


----------



## SueC

Hey Cadam! "Good on you" as we say here for following your dream, and for not subscribing to age stereotypes that say you should be knitting in front of B-grade TV, or doing lawn bowls! You'll love riding. Your horse sounds great.


----------



## Happy Place

*Here he is*

This is Morgan AKA Big Red.





My lease hasn't officially started yet, but I visited him today and knocked some of the mud off. These are before pics LOL.


----------



## corgi

Sue, I hope the boots stay on her. I won't be using them that often, just when we will be on gravel roads or rocky terrain. I really just want to be able to take her down the road from the barn. My hubby has renegades for his horse. Well, he leases his horse and they came with him. 

HP- congrats! Looks like a great guy you have there. So excited for you!

I forgot to tell you all something very important. I had a consultation at a tattoo shop and scheduled my tattoo for April 13. They are taking a picture of Isabella and I running barrels and using the outline of just her, running. It will be on my left ankle.
I am so excited. It is the year of the horse, afterall. After losing my Dad and one of my best friends in the last 5 months, I just don't want to put off things I really want to do. I can hear Dad saying " if you want a tattoo, get a tattoo!"

Maybe it's just my midlife crisis. But i am excited and will post pics after I have it done. And, no, not scared of the pain. YET.


----------



## Stan

cadam said:


> I am not quite sure how this forum works yet, so please forgive me if I do it wrong at first. Will welcome all instruction on how to navigate and open new conversations etc. I guess a little intro is required. My name is Cheryl Adam and I live in SW Louisiana. I am 66yrs old and have just gotten into horses. I have loved them and wanted one all my life but "life and location" got in the way. I am from New Orleans and when Katrina hit I moved here, bought a few acres and retired. Nope, don't know how to ride yet but will start as soon as winter is through. I own a QH mare 12yrs old, retired cutting horse. She is the calmest and sweetest thing I have ever seen. I purchased her a few nts. ago. I am in the process of buying all the stuff I need (need everything and I do live on a SS budget VBG) and learning everything I can--it seems I have sooooo far to go yet lol Its just her (Curahee) and me so I spend a ton of time with her everyday (on the ground of course). She allows me to anything and everything to her and takes it all in stride---I just love her. Anyway thank you for your patience and if I needed to do this intro a different way please enlighten me lol lol Meanwhile I will probably be lurking or asking questions to learn. Again thank you and its sure nice to meet you all.


I feel great someone a tad older than me. Sorry no insult intended just my youthful jubilation spilling over.


----------



## Roadyy

I think NM17 just called the new family members fat!?? Something about a ton of new people? Bwahahahhaa


HP, Red looks great. I hope you have plenty of enjoyment with him, in fact I think you should bring him down here and lease out the 4th stall so you can ride those trails with me. Now that is a plan. I'll go ahead and add you to the list for the people who help out will know...<smile>

Welcome Ms.(?) Cheryl and you did just fine with introducing yourself to us. I am glad to see you join us and look forward to reading many adventures of you with Carahee.

Sue, it seems you and Stan are both feeling the droughts in your regions as bad as ever. Sorry for that.

Tj, it looks like you have just been given some more encouragement with Cadam joining us. That will be a good thing for you I think. 

My wife goes for her CDL road test this morning at 9am and hope she can pass it and get hired on to drive for the school system. We surely can use the extra income now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You're a funny guy there Roaddy. :wink:

My mom can give your DW a driving test....yep, not only does she raise goats, she drives bus too! LOL Hope I can keep as active as her. (my gramma was the same way up until the end.)

I think I am getting sick......:-( I don't ever get sick, but I woke up with a sore throat. I'm going to blame it on my field student. He was all snoshy this week, and he's CLOSE talker. my students aren't sick...they all have Fifth's disease...but not cold. :-x I'm popping the Zicam and Vit C. HOping to ward it off.

I know what will help....SADDLE TIME!:lol: Hoping the weather is as good as it says today. Hight 40s and sunny. Keeping fingers crosses to skedaddle and ride!

HP, he's a cutie!

Sue, I looked at your blog. Cool stuff!

I love this place, not only because we've become such a family...but we all come from such different backgrounds!! It's so dang cool!!!:thumbsup:

OK, gotta work! Have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

I just looked over our weather for the weekend and whatever riding I'm going to do better be today. We have some severe weather moving in tomorrow and Saturday will be the worst of it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok...so I can't seem to get myself focused to work........:shock::?:wink:

Our weather looks to warm up as the weekend heads this way. Sunday/Monday are to be.....in the 60s!!!! WooHoo!

Corgi, congrats on the tat! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, I hope you can get focused and stay well. It is so tiring to try and focus on work when the body is saying NO!

Corgi, sounds like it will be a nice tattoo and look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all and welcome to the newbies! Today is the last day of classes before spring break. Woo Hoo!! It's been another crazy week but I will soon catch up to all that is going on around here and respond more specifically on e the school day is over.

I hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome, Cheryl-just jump in anytime-we're certainly not formal here-haha.
When the wind blows here, my allergies go into high gear-had a headache yesterday, & had to go to town, also. Very quick trip-I'll have to go again soon.

The gal that was going to ride w/me, does not call or return calls, so I don't know what to think about that. Maybe she thinks Wendy is too small, or actually riding is too scary. I just would like to know the truth.

We are warming up slowly, & the horses are still shedding, but they are still quite wooly, I'm looking forward to seeing their summer coats for the first time.

Along w/Spring, I'm trying to tweak into a healthier diet and get in more exercise. Have lost some more & am back into some of my "old" clothes, so that is an inspiration. It's really a battle at this stage of life-LOL!

Welcome to any other "newbies" I may have missed!


----------



## NickerMaker71

WOOHOO!!!! Just got the call.........OUR TRAILER IS IN!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Roadyy

pics or lies!!!!


----------



## SueC

Hi folks, I heard a joke I just HAVE t


----------



## SueC

Hi folks, I heard a joke I just HAVE to share:

A parish priest inherited a pet parrot from a deceased parishioner. After he moved the parrot into his home, he was shocked to discover that it cursed like a tinker, loudly and with profanities that would make anyone blush. He set about trying to re-educate his parrot for months, using patience, gentleness and lots of different educational tactics. All this to no avail - the parrot continued to curse loudly on a daily basis.

Then one day, after the priest was particularly embarrassed by his parrot's behaviour (the bishop had just been to visit), he decided he'd had enough, and in a fit of rage he stuffed the parrot into the freezer. He'd been kind and patient all this time, but now he was going to teach that parrot a lesson! And he heard the parrot squawking and cursing raucously from the freezer, and thought, "I'll just wait and see what happens!" 

After 20 minutes, the squawking and cursing started to slow down and reduce in volume. After 30 minutes, dead silence. Five minutes after that, the priest decided to have a look in the freezer to make sure he hadn't overdone it. The parrot was sitting rather stiffly and not making a sound. He put it back on its perch, where it continued to sit stiffly and silently.

Ten minutes later, the parrot began to speak. It said: "My dear Sir, I finally perceive I have given you offence, and for this I sincerely apologise. I solemnly promise to utter no further profanities in your house."

The priest was a bit surprised by this, and asked, "Really? You've suddenly come to your senses just like that?"

And the parrot said, "Oh yes, kind Sir, I am very sorry for my past actions under your roof and you will find me a reformed character, one hundred percent."

The somewhat perplexed priest took advantage of the ensuing silence - yes, silence in the house again at last - and began preparing his next sermon. Five minutes later, the parrot cleared his throat. "Dear Sir, I am sorry to interrupt you in your work, but there is something I really need to know... Would you please tell me what the chicken did?"


----------



## Stan

Rick I too had a look at the weather for the weekend and its sunshine for the next week. Its now official its a drought on our west coast for the 3rd year in a row. Bit late most of the farmers have feed out their winter feed keeping the cattle going through the summer.

I am a bit disturbed at Nickers referring to a family member as fat and being a teacher and all one would think she would refrain from such comments well spotted by you and Corgi we have to see a photo of the tattoo

I used my new heart monitor. Its for fitness so I don't over do the beat rate when exercising. SWMBO walked past and the **** thing stopped:shock: it started a few seconds later. Wonder what it will do when I get to see the tattoo:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Its Friday 6 09am and I'm off for another riveting day with offenders. Aren't they lucky I'm one of these people that are always in a good mood in the mornings.
Cheers all and enjoy your riding for I have another weekend of work. Bugs misses out again.


----------



## Eole

CritterSitter; how are you today? Hope your on your way to move better with no pain.

Welcome SueC. Nice blog and the whole project of eco-building, permaculture etc is very interesting. We're on a nice piece of land and we hope to be self-sufficient some day, while leaving minimal footprints.

Welcome Ellen Hay and you are right, this thread is lively and full of warm, fun and open-minded people. A place to share both personal life and horse life, to get support and smiles every day.

Welcome Cheryl-Cadam, you are inspiring and hope you'll share your journey with us.

HP: Congratulation, Big Red looks very nice, I love morgans. Let us know how the partnership evolves. Are you confortable with the new horse, barn, people so far?
NM. PICS!!! Trailer means liberty, the world at your door. Do you know if your horses good to hop on a trailer?

Stan, wish I could send you some of our snow to ease the drought. The cold weather is delaying the thaw. We expect sudden and dramatic melting when the heat finally gets here, and flooding following it...

Still too much ice to ride. Will go back-country skiing instead, might just as well enjoy the weather. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Who is fat? I can't find a fat comment. I saw about getting a tat. ??????????


----------



## mymaremagic

Hello all, wasnt on yeasterday got to spend time with the horses and had 2 drs. Apts. Dr want me to spend as mutch time as I can with my chritters...lol took dallas for a walk and magic wanted to play catch me if you dare so guess who didnt get grain? Trainer is coming out sunday (fingers crossed and weather permitting...) Roaddy did you find a place for your horses? (Sorry havent had time to read, had trouble with married teenager) Hope everyons doing good and getting a lot of ridding in


----------



## Roadyy

It was all NM17's doing. She called the new people fat. Search her posts and you will see a ton of damage she caused.



MMM, I did find a place. Go back a couple of pages to see the pics of where they will be going.. hope everything works out with the family and with the horse.


----------



## mymaremagic

Thanks Roaddy im sure it will the kids are moving to another state and my daughter is going to learn a hard leason..but it will lower my bp...well got to go into town..The " hay fairy" went to the horses today. Lol. Dallas a d Magic sure know that green truck...lolwell better get going...


----------



## Eole

MMM, a doctor that prescribes playing with your critters? COOL! :lol:

Roadyy, I forgot to mention: that place you found is fantastic! AND with access to unending trails; that is close to definition of paradise in my book. Did I understand that you are not allowed to have boarders to split expenses? Because it seems it could accomodate a few more horses easily, especially that your boys are happier outside. Then there would be space for boarding inside.


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings everybody. I see yall are at it again.

SueC

Well, if I was that parrot, and after seeing the plight of the chicken (from the parrot's perspective), I wouldn't be asking any questions politely or not. I think I would have acted like I was permanently frozen and be quiet!

And regarding the fat thing. Was it tat or was it fat?

Yall this is way too complex for my little pea brain. I might get corn-fused:?


----------



## Roadyy

I made the deal for the price I got it at to only keep my 3 on the premises. He is happy with that as it helps keep the pastures from being beaten down from heavy traffic. I could probably rework the deal later if I found a suitable leaser by upping my cost and charging an amount that would bring my cost to half.

I would rather look at a possible lease on my horses for some person to ride than add another horse to the mix, to be honest.


The fat comment was me poking at NM17 about her mentioning we have a *ton of new people* joining in. Ton being the operative "fat" word. I am overweight so no intention of offending anyone.


----------



## Roadyy

I am excited about it and haven't even put my horses over there yet. Imagine what I'll be like after an afternoon ride on some of the trails.


----------



## ellen hays

I am going to put a catchers mit on my head! That ton remark went waaaay over my head. Looks like I'm going to have to sharpen up if I hang around here. lol:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Went way over my head, too! 
Well, hopefully the gal will come ride once her life settles down a bit-she has had to make some "family emergency" trips to Nevada & Utah, and some more are on the horizon, but life has a way of upsetting the plans of "mice & men", eh?

Hope we can get together on a day when the weather is co-operating & start having some nice rides. Her DH does windows, among other things, & that is something we want to replace around here, & the leaking slider door, also! It doesn't help that the windows & doors are odd sizes even for a mobile home.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on the last 3 pages...

I agree, Rick, Cheryl-Cadam is inspiring, looking forward to hearing the adventures. 

Great joke, SueC!

Was a very busy day @ work. Looking forward to bed/food/book. Have to get up early tomorrow to get to the range by 9a for my qualify, then work 2p-10p. Will be a long day, but that's ok...because Saturday is my Friday!

Oh, the damage Nicker has caused on this site, I agree, & now she's remarking on the tonnage of new members...sigh...what can ya do... If she wasn't so tall I'd pick her up &..hug her 'till she squeals!! I'd make the same offer to trouble-maker Rick, except he'd prob'ly just put a manure fork in my hand...come to think of it, so would Nicker. Ok, I lose this one. As for Stan, he'd prob'ly plunk me on Bugs...I'd be so suprised that I might NOT lose that one, lol!

Everyone have a good night & Happy Friday tomorrow! Oh, & if you recall this request: please say a prayer for my sister Amy & her 3 y/o dachsund Madigan. Madigan has been sick for a couple of weeks w/what was thought to be an inner ear infection, but has turned out to be something much worse. Amy doesn't have the $1200 available for a spinal cat-scan (vet thinks there might be a spinal infection; Madigan is so vertigo-ed that she can't stand up (& last week her left eardum busted). The antibiotics last 2 weeks haven't helped, so Madigan started on steroids yesterday. Amy's looking at a dachsund-help site, plus a possible $$ fund thru her dachsund chat on FB. Prayers, please, if any of you have time.


----------



## tjtalon

I didn't forget Happy Place, just punched out before I mentioned: beautiful Morgan!


----------



## corgi

I am glad we got the fat comment straightened out. I thought maybe someone was trying to tell me my ankle was too fat for a tat! Bahahahaha!

I love this group!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Badum, bum, (cymbal crash here) .....that's all I have to say about your 'fat' jokes there Roaddy, :wink: your so silly....and STANLEY...you don't help matter!:wink:

Well, left at 3:30, ran to get the dog more pain pills, fed and mucked in 1/2 hours flat, and on the couch as we speak....:-(. You know I don't feel good if I gave up riding and on the couch this early.

Rest, rest, rest....it will do me good.

I'm SO excited about the trailer...I hope I get out now. Yes,Eole, as far as I know Jay loads well. (I highly doubt Rainn will go, as she really can't handle more than flat terrain.). Anyway, when they delivered Jay for me last June, they said he went right up into the trailer without an issue. Hoping that still holds true!

It's so nice. The first real horse trailer I've ever had. We had a stock trailer for when I showed that we converted. It was nice, and did the job for me...I even slept in it a couple times during fair...but I always dreamed of a horse trailer with padded sides, and slanted dividers...... I'm such a kid at heart. It's a couple hours away, so we'll have to go pick it up!

Here's another funny about Jay. I was over in rainn's stall scoop in' poo...when I heard him snort and when I looked up, he was eating hay, but his ear was all cocked funny like to,the side....I knew something was buggin' him. So I walked over to his stall (his door was open, easier to do what I need to do keeping them open) and there is Maggie(our dog) rooting through the sawdust for something....that was what was eating at my 'gilbert grape' and making his ear go all cockeyed. Hahaha. You had to be there of course to appreciate him and his worrisome looks:lol::lol: but so thankful he doesn't go after her.

TJ, how tall are you? I could only imagine how if we really met, I would tower you. ( although, I tower over most....). Hahaha. Good luck at the shooting range. The weekend is almost here.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, no, Ladona, your ankle tat will be too cool; I didn't forget to mention, was waiting for the picture!

I'm going to try & send a signature pic that I saw on another forum here. I thought it was beautiful, & wanted to share. It reminded me so much of my best friend Jackie, who died 5 yrs ago this month from cancer. Her nickname was FireFly & she loved white horses. She encouraged me so much 10 yrs ago & was delighted that my first lesson horse was a Lippazan. So, enjoy a pretty pic:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of the trailer at congress....we bought the same one, but had a roof vent put in the tack room for light and coolness.


----------



## mymaremagic

Eole yes my doctors like me to mess with my horses it brings my sugars and my bp and my haert rate down just as long as the weather doesent get to me...


----------



## tjtalon

Dear Nicker, I am 5'5 1/2 inches. Yes, you'd tower over me. But bet I could make a good show of lifting you up, lol!


----------



## tjtalon

MMM, mess w/your horses then as much as you can! No better treatment/therapy. I agree, one cool doctor.


----------



## mymaremagic

Just got back from town need to post a few things to sell eat dinner watch a show then off to bed I go hope to talk to you guys tomorre...good night.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I'm :rofl::rofl: just thinking about it!

Funny, I never realize how tall I am until I see photos....it's all normal to me! I've always been tall.

You know what I hate tho?? When I'm in a store and people walk up to you, or should I say me, and say..."you're talllllllll". Literally they do this, out of the blue.:shock:

No kidding! :?:shock: good grief! Sometimes I say, no your short! Hahahaha

Now...I don't mind when they add....are you a model? :lol::lol: but I do dislike...did you play basketball? Yes....I did.....and I STUNK at it! Hahahahaha


----------



## tjtalon

Poppin' in for a minute, then off to food/bed/book..

Nicker, people are just....silly. These are the same people that will walk up to a stranger w/a protuding belly & ask "when are you due?". Like, it's their business. A very tall (6'5"former Marine who was an officer of ours) told me he'd tell people who asked the same questions (he was al;so strikingly handsome, & got the model question) as you've encountered "No, I chose to be tall to hover over ignorance". Apparently, the questioner(s) didn't know what to make of that statement & simply walked away. Gotta give it to a Marine, eh.

Later, gators.


----------



## Koolio

Finally - Spring break!!!:happydance:

Roadyy - the horse property looks fantastic! I don't think the price is unreasonable at all for what you are getting. If the horses can graze, you will also save some money on hay.

HappyPlace - I love Red. He looks like a very nice horse. I hope you enjoy him!

MMM - I wish my doc would write me a script for horse time. We don't call my gelding Dr. Koolio for nothing. Today I left work earlier than usual since I don't have any prepping to do for tomorrow and stopped by the stable. I needed to "snort some horse" to reset my brain and my soul out of work mode and into relax mode. It worked like a charm...

TJ - at 5'5" you would tower over me. NickerMaker would be an Amazon woman next to me. I'm one of those 5'2" eyes a blue kind of gals. I'm not intimidated by tall people though as DH is 6'4" and I have no problem bossing him around. :twisted: LOL!!

NickerMaker - nice trailer!! Is it steel or aluminum? I assume a 2 horse angle haul? Mine is an oldie but a goodie as it is aluminum and still looks almost new inside. I winced at spending the money on a horse trailer initially but find I get a LOT of use out of it. Having access to a trailer is no longer the deciding factor when things like trail rides, shows, events and clinics come up. You are going to love it!

Speaking of trailers, it looks like we are bringing Cheeky Pony and Koolio home this weekend. The stable doesn't have an appropriate space available for the pony to recover in and we found someone to loan us corral panels to make a small pen at home for her. The vet came out today to remove her stitches and her leg is healing very well. She did tell us that the bone fragments had nicked her artery in her leg. I thought there was an awful lot of blood when it first happened. When they removed the bone, the artery started to bleed heavily again. Luckily, all is repaired and she should see a full recovery.

Old man Sam is going on Thursday to have his teeth done and to have the tumour removed from his boy parts (hopefully). It has been quite irritated lately and I am worried about infection. I hope the procedure won't be too complicated. Gotta look after my old friend though... While we are there, I will pick up vaccinations for everyone too. April fools is vaccination day around here. I feel like I am signing my pay check over to the vet clinic lately, but it is all worth it. I tell DH it is still cheaper than a shrink and a day spa at a few hundred dollars an hour. I'm not sure if he is buying that though...


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> I tell DH it is still cheaper than a shrink and a day spa at a few hundred dollars an hour. I'm not sure if he is buying that though...


It may actually not be cheaper....................


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Oh, no, Ladona, your ankle tat will be too cool; I didn't forget to mention, was waiting for the picture!
> 
> I'm going to try & send a signature pic that I saw on another forum here. I thought it was beautiful, & wanted to share. It reminded me so much of my best friend Jackie, who died 5 yrs ago this month from cancer. Her nickname was FireFly & she loved white horses. She encouraged me so much 10 yrs ago & was delighted that my first lesson horse was a Lippazan. So, enjoy a pretty pic:



I should start a tattoo countdown. 17 days until i get inked!


----------



## mymaremagic

:lol:by yMy horses try to help keep me out of the hospital, as long as its not windy, cold, ect im suppose to mess with them helps keep my mind off everything..dont know where I picked it up, but I call them my liquid love...


----------



## Roadyy

I'm 5'10" and round so I shouldn't intimidate anyone either.lol


I already shared a few picks with tj from this evenings ride and am here to share the with the rest of you. My coworker and his wife came to ride with me and it was a treat for us all as ended up doing a water crossing lesson that created water monsters. I mean after we finally got them to cross the first big water hole then it was all we could do to keep them out of the water. Got some shaky picks and a couple of perfect snaps of the camera phone.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It may actually not be cheaper....................


Shhhhhhhhh..........


----------



## Eole

I'm tiny. I need heels to reach barely 5'... If we ever meet NM, please sit so I can avoid a neck spasm. :lol:



> You know what I hate tho?? When I'm in a store and people walk up to you, or should I say me, and say..."you're talllllllll". Literally they do this, out of the blue.:shock:


 Yup, people are strange. I get the opposite comment from total strangers all the time: You're so SMALL... How tall are you? I also get "your FEET as SO SMALL!!! (I usually answer that they fit with the rest of me...)
NM, like you I don't realize I'm not "average" until I see pictures. It's always a shock, yes I'm THAT short.


----------



## Stan

Well I'm getting in on the tall short thing.
5,11 or there a bouts if I stand up. Bald and trying to stay under 215 pound. Intimidating but that's only because I'm bald and have that look about me as being mean when really I'm not. Cats like me, some horses like me. Well one does, and now and again SWMBO likes me.

Tats I have one got it 50 years ago


I've lost something:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

What's funny over the years, most of my friends have been really short! It's always a Mut and Jeff thing???but again! until in see pictures! I don't realize it.

Then again, if your around my family, or DHs, we tower over everyone! All of us kids in both families stand 5'10 or above. I think my tallest nephew stand 6'5.:lol: visitors always make 'I feel short comments' when we have family gatherings.

The difference between DHs side and mine....we tend to be skinnier.....they like to eat and drink....my sides pretty athletic and skinny ( my brother and sister in that last pic of my dad are TOO skinny!!!) He always jokes about my family functions.....will I have to eat carrots, or will there be pizza and beer? Hahahaha:lol: All in good fun.

Well I was asleep by 8:30. I feel a bit more rested, but woke up with another sore throat. Tonight, hooves trimmed, and more couch time I think. It's raining here. I'm not putting on shoes yet....he's doing ok in the soft ground.

Koolio, the trailer is aluminum. My mom owns a Nissan SUV, so that tells you how light it is. Of course her vehicle will only tow one horse, but that is OK. I know my horse friend has a big F250 if we want to go together...I have the trailer, she has the truck...for now. Yes, it's a 2 horse slant.

Question, we never used to tie our horses into the trailer, I case of an accident, being for allows them more movement and freedom to free themselves. Does that still hold true? Just curious.

We had an incident once where our brakes stuck and jolted my QH. She slipped and fell in the trailer...obviously no mat at the time...but the point is, since she wasn't tied,she was free to gather herself and upright herself in the trailer. No worries about going I. There and trying to untie her. Ya know what I mean?

Koolio, enjoy your spring break you deserve it! We have none......those dang snow day.:-(

Happy Friday!


----------



## Roadyy

Critter Sitter sent me word last night that the surgery went great and she is doing well. She will try to get on here some time today and fill us in on more information. 

DW passed everything on her cdl test except the driving part. She had only driven the bus on the roads once and was still really nervous. They came to a turn to the right and there was a car in the turning lane and the straight lane on the road she was turning onto. She did not give herself enough room to miss the curb while trying not to hit the car and ran over the curb. That is an automatic failure. The woman giving the test said she would retest her today after realizing dw only drove the bus on roads once. Her instructor is going to meet her this morning to take her around the roads in the bus then let her take the test again after lunch. Hopefully the rain holds off long enough for her to get the test in.


----------



## Celeste

I am 5'9". How tall are you Nicker? You keep talking about being tall, but I didn't see where you said how tall.

Stan, I'm glad that SWMBO likes you again.


----------



## corgi

Glad that Critter came through the surgery ok. Thanks for the update.

Rick, i admire anyone that even attempts to drive a bus. I would be a bundle of nerves. Of course, I am not the best driver, even in a small SUV. 
I hope all goes well today.

Very happy today is Friday! We have an at home workday on Monday which essentially means a three day weekend. Too bad it is supposed to rain most of the weekend.

I am going up to Maryland to see Mom tomorrow and take her out to do some shopping and then to dinner. It is nice having her only 1.5 hours away instead of 4 hours away.

Isabella's boots came in yesterday. Hope to try them on her on Sunday and maybe ride on Monday. Depends on how muddy the rain makes everything.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, you're tall too!  I'm 5'11".....with the longest femur bone my orthopedic doc ever did see! :shock::lol:

:-( Every one is getting long weekends.....we were to have last Friday off, but it was a snow makeup day. We also have inservices to make up...I'll make mine up from 3:00-6:00 in April. That was my choice. It was nights or add to the end in June. I'm here anyway....:-|

soon enough I'll be Columbus for the Equine Affair...right?!


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings from the Hays haus. The trailor is beautiful. Wish you and your horse many a happy and safe mile in it. 
Big Red is a pretty horse. I have a red one myself, so I am a partial.
Glad Critter went thru surgery well.
I hope I covered everything. Three addltl pages since I was here last.
Oh, and I am 5'11' more or less. I just feel that individual attributes are to life's scenery like a talented artist's brushstrokes to a canvass. The more diversity, the more the beauty. .


----------



## ellen hays

I'm so glad that I am not the only one to have them long femurs.. I was a skinny kid and boy did that emphasized them long appendages. If you remember the movie, Close Encounters, I looked like the extra tall alien that came out of the space ship. hah!!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers,

This is no reflection on you. I just had a memory of my childhood.


----------



## ellen hays

One more post. I promise!
Stan,
I looked your pictures on "For my horse" and really enjoyed. Looks like yall have a lot of fun on horseback in New Zealand. Great pictures.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello Everyone:

Crazy week at work, cold weather, warm for today, hay auction tomorrow w/ rain.
I don't think I will be riding this weekend either, but I am ready.

As for the basement project, I took off (not work)two weeks and enjoyed the surround sound and TV in the evenings.
I am now back to it, mostly clean up of two rooms yet to be repaired and my shop.
Shop is a train wreck, many things have been placed here since they were in the way.
One room has about 60 boxes of packed up stuff from when our house was destroyed by tree.
We have not used this "stuff" for 2.5 years now, I am convincing my wife it goes to the dump.

I will get a few more pics soon for an update.

Big ride coming up 1st week of May (1 month ) maxes out for 250 people with almost as many horses.

Have a great weekend all!
Welcome to all new people on this thread, it has been a lot lately.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ahhhh, I finally made it home. I can't tell you how badly I Just wanted to get home and on the couch today. It was a decent day...but in just couldn't get out of there fast enough.

Got the horses pedicures tonight.:lol: love learning about feet from the farrier. He's so knowledgable, I don't understand it all, but Try to learn. No shoes yet...still soft enough out there, to go without.

Bach'in' it this weekend, so I stopped at the Chinese place and got dinner off the Buffett.

Looks like tomorrow's weather is all rain and some SNOW:evil:. Roaddy, looks like your getting pounded! Good day to REST!

Hahaha Ellen, no offense taken....gosh, I think my teenage years was close to the close encounters! Lol. Nice to know someone else is also 'my size'.:wink: since my doc made the comment, I now notice how long my femur is in pics. It IS crazy long!!! Oh well... Also, thanks for liking my new trailer.

Speaking of...we go next weekend to pick it up!. A nice little belated birthday present? Lol. Not really, I'm paying half...but exciting.


----------



## Koolio

My first Friday of Spring break has been a busy one!

This morning I marked a set of exams for my night class, cleaned out the pantry, cleaned out two cupboards and got through half of my clothes closet in the bedroom. The kids and I went to town for lunch, took in a truckload of recycling to the depot, picked up grain, beet pulp, complete feed and 4 bales of shavings at the farm supply. After lunch we picked up my sons friend to come for a play date and my daughter and I went to the stable. On the way to the stable, I picked up vaccinations for all 4 horses from the vet. I fit in a good ride on Koolio while my daughter hand walked Cheeky Pony. Both horses got their vaccinations and a good grooming before we left. It was feeding time when we got home, so we brought in Sally and Sam for grain and gave them their vaccinations and a good grooming as well. Now I'm trying to clean up the kitchen and figure out what to cook for dinner as DH is coming home tonight from a business trip. Whew!

I need to make something good as I haven't told him yet that he is helping me pick up and set up corral panels for a small pen for Cheeky Pony at 10 am tomorrow. He also doesn't know that he is going to help load Koolio and Cheeky to bring them home tomorrow afternoon. It need to be a nice meal tonight...

I also booked a vet appointment to take Sam in for a teeth float and to have his tumour removed on Thursday. It's going to be a busy week settling in the horses and playing doctor for everyone. My daughter is moving out to start her working student program on Tuesday, so I will help her get settled in and moved. Hopefully I'll get a little time on the new tractor moving poop.

This is how I spend my vacation. Love it!!


----------



## Northernstar

Well done, Koolio!! I see we are a bit similar-I can't stand to have an idle moment when there are tasks to be accomplished! Then as each one is finished, it's on to the next with gusto... Your DH will love what you cook tonight, and love helping you with the horses, (so happy Cheeky Pony is coming home!) because he loves you. We ladies are good and faithful to both Husband kind and Equine. Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Maryland Rider

All right everyone I'm going to get a little off track here.

Is anyone using LED bulbs in their homes yet?
These bulbs are expensive and I have decided not to buy LED bulbs.
I no longer use regular light bulbs only the CFL types.

I am doing an energy usage survey at work on various electrical loads in the facility.
After applying some math to "in home" style lighting I will share my discovery.

Let's say we will work with a *60 watt* light bulb and direct equivalents.
Assume your electric costs *$.14* US per kilowatt hour.
Assume you have a lightbulb that must be on for *25000* hours continuous.
25000 hours was chosen, it is the average life expectancy of an LED bulb.
These costs I am about to share include the total cost of electrical consumption
plus the cost of enough bulbs to operate continuous for the 25000 hour time frame.
*$220.00* for an Edison style light bulb.
*$14.50* for a Compact Florescent Light.
*$13.25* for a LED type lamp.

IMO the initial investment of LED is hard on one's pocket.
For the minimal additional savings for LED, I'll stick with the CFL bulbs.

I will step down from my soapbox now.
Re-lamp with CFL bulbs you will save plenty of $$$.

I will explain myself here.
Since my house was destroyed and I am trying to get back to normal at home.
I am going to restore my outdoor and deck lighting with LED, I will build these lights myself.
I investigated LED for inside the home and feel it is cost prohibitive at this time.
As we all know the LED cost will come down as it becomes more popular.
Just sharing!


----------



## Maryland Rider

On the topic of height, since it is popular of late.
I will be 52 this year and have shrunk 1.5" as I have aged.
At one time I was 6'2", now only 6'.5", go figure!
Must be all that time in the saddle the last ten years.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up 'till can get sleepy enough to crash...(besides, I can't stay away from the Village News, gotta know what's goin' on!). All busy, of course, & productively so. Tracey's day impressive, so full, but sounded very enjoyable. I bet your husband got a very nice dinner, & won't mind a bit helping out in the morning!

I love that, Ellen, "the more diversity, the more beauty". 

MR, I have no LED lighting in my life, I'd read it was expensive. I have CFL bulbs going on (& getting used to the different tone of the light [just seemed "colder" at first, than the regular]), & am using up the regular lightbulbs I have stashed, but won't buy anymore...'tho, hmm, from your listed stats, maybe I should just dump the things! Glad you took some time to enjoy what you've done in your basement, sounds really nice (bet the surround sound sure does!). Hope you get to ride soon.

Nicker, have a very good weekend! Hope you're close to being over your bout of sore throat. Happy on the trailer!

Tomorrow is my Friday and glad of it. This was a good day, but very long. (I woke up 330am and couldn't get back to sleep, aargh. When I tried, Miss Savannah decided to lovingly knead my leg...ouch! That did it, I was up...) Range qualify went very well. Only got one shot out of the parameter and that was because I was getting used to the new duty revolver (which I'm further very happy with. Went thru a whole list of requirements, one-handed, side,lowered,drawing, etc...MR? Are you familiar w/revolvers? This one has an unexpected feature which I suspect is a cleaning ease feature, but not sure. I'm going to google, but if you'd like my question to review, I'd like your permission to pm you). I also shot the (retiring) assistant chief's new Glock .42. Very nice. I was plinging away & heard my training supv say to Jack (the assist/C) "Too bad she can't carry one of those!". Jack replied "Dang, she's an animal". Praise is nice. I got high-fives. 

Now if I can just learn to ride as well as I target-shoot, I'll be an ace...!

Then I came home for a couple of hours, refreshed myself for work, ate breakfast & tried not to fall asleep, then went to work. Grateful it was a relatively quiet night.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. (oh, my sister's little dog was put down this morning. Very sad. She'd suddenly gone blind & the vet knew it was brain-related...so....)

Rick, I love the pictures! Thank you so much for my "sneak preview" via text! I was so surprised and delighted. Sure looked like a wonderful ride!

Ok, time to hit the sack....all 5'5 1/2 inches of me (that's stayed the same, so far; hasn't risen, but might w/horse practice) and 120#.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I am 5'9". How tall are you Nicker? You keep talking about being tall, but I didn't see where you said how tall.
> 
> Stan, I'm glad that SWMBO likes you again.


Only now and again which in New Zealand American means maybe. Still a struggle.


----------



## Stan

Nickers I don't tie my horses in the trailer and the reason is so they can adjust with the movement of the float and also just in case of accident.

Some more pic's of your trailer are required please, the inside is of interest to me.
cheers every one. Its Saturday and I had to go to work so am a little jaded I'm a little past working 6 days on the trot.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Stan for the reply.

I will for sure share pics of the trailer. I do have more from the day we looked at them, but kinda dark. If all works out and pick it up next Saturday, I'll be sure to post....you know me and my pics,:wink:

Also, some one told me that for a horse, riding in the trailer is the equivalent of them walking there.....meaning the traveling wears them out. To explain further, we had talked about trailering to a park about an hour and a half away. She said she wanted to get ther early so they could 'rest' a bit before the ride since they would be worn out from the trailering, I.e. Equivalent of them walking there.....:?

That doesn't make sense to me. I can see it fatiguing them a bit, as they have to adjust tot the movement of the trailer, but the equivalent of walking there? Is this true? If so, can you explain? We would trailer to lessons 1/2 hour away and ride when I got there....it all worked. Confused.

TJ, wishing you a nice weekend. Congrats on the shoot!

So much for sleeping in....wide awake at 5:30.:-(. And a severe sore throat...still to boot....:-(. I don't feel rested either. Bah humbug....:-x. Lest the weather stinks too.:lol: I'm not missing out on a beautiful day.


----------



## Roadyy

Speaking of SO's liking us. My wife tells me she likes me more when I'm not fondling and groping her. I figure if I keep at it then she it will grow on her and she will come around to liking it. Shouldn't be much longer as I have been at it for 13 years now.

Tj, glad the range went well and glad you are my friend with such good shooting skills. Targets don't shoot back though.lol

MR, I imagine that surround sound does sound good in that basement. Look forward to seeing more update pics. 

Tracey, I have to get our vaccinations done on the boys still and from previous stories of your hubby, I doubt he'll have much fuss about this morning.

I have not started shrinking yet as I've been this height since teen years. The rain let up just enough to keep me dry while feeding the boys last night. It is still raining this morning while I sit in my shop dry.

My wife did pass the road test and now has to turn in the paperwork to the HR office to get paid for the 40 hour class as well as the $100 sign on bonus. They will then run a full background check on her before putting her on a bus with a seasoned driver to learn routes for a few days before turning her loose on the kids. I am very proud of her for making it through that as it isn't easy for someone who has never been behind anything bigger than a full size pick up.


----------



## Roadyy

NM17, I hope your throat gets to feeling better soon. I know how aggravating that can be. I sat here at work yesterday from 12 to 4 with no thoughts of calls coming in as there was only 4 welders on the whole yard. It was a freebie day so I scrolled the interwebs and got paid for it....Well I did repair 2 wire feeders and 4 wire feeder guns, but that took less than an hour.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think I'm going to go to the doctors for this throat.....the horse doctor that is! :wink:

I have until noon until it rains....fresh air may do me good! Blow out some of those germs. AND, I won't have to talk! LOL. Thank gosh I don't have the stuffy nose that comes with it. 

Off I go to the 'office'.:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey everyone. I'm alive. Thank you rick for updating. I didn't sleep at all last night. The pain meds wired me out so I called dr and got new ones. Here is a picture.
Hope it attached. 

Tried to update yesterday but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Critter sitter

And my recovery buddy Vada


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you were able to post up. I saw where you had a lot of people step up to help you out at the barn with chores. That is so good to hear that people are there to carry you when you needed them. Too bad you had to go to such drastic measures to get them to do it though,eh?lol

Hope the new meds work and you can get some much needed shut eye. How long are you expected to be recovering before you can get some sense of normal use again?


----------



## Maryland Rider

The trailer subject :shock:

I don't want to start a battle here but I'll speak about my way.
When the weather is good I trailer every weekend at least somewhere.
I tie every horse with a little slack so they can reach a feed bag.
I haul in a stock trailer, 4 horses, 2 in front half, 2 in rear half.
When unloading and sometimes this is alone, if not tied chaos would occur.
I can swing the back open and remove one at a time.

The myth:
I don't count trailer time as exercise or riding time.
My horses all but one seems fine after a trip.
The exception is my horse he tries to see me in the mirror at times.
I have also caught him head bobbing in the trailer as if going down the trail.
Although he is not tired after a trip.

I know people that trailer long distance 4 or more hours.
Most will stop at a rest stop every 4 hours, water and walk in parking areas.
Some of the rougher individuals keep going, I recommend the 4 hour stops.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Critter I'm glad you have a recovery buddy.


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings and salutations!

I am sitting on my porch looking out at all the sites. I lived in the city with my late husband before coming here. Where I now listen to the owls, hawks, coyoties, Abe, my rooster, crowing and my hens singing, I use to listen to the train signal at all the crossings. And there were a lot in xings in town. I am eating some onion and cheese scrambled eggs. Of course, the're fresh from the nest. I have happy hens. They go around with smiles on their faces. I put Red up last night because of possible storms. He thinks that's his condo. He's eating breakfast of hay and every once in awhile he will peep out to see what's happening. He's house broken too. Goes outside when nature calls. Makes it easier on my back and my little tractor. Life is good. I am blessed. What a beautiful world the LORD has made! 

Sorry about the rant. I guess I get carried away some times. Yeees, far away!!!!! But I always manage to find my way back. 

Have a good weekend and be safe.

And Critter, I am glad doing good. Hang in there!


----------



## Koolio

TJ - congrats in your range qualification. Now it's done and another thing to do off your list.

CritterSitter - glad the surgery went well and good to see you back. Take it easy and recover well.

Roadyy - congrats to your DW on getting her bus licence. My SILVER drove school bus for years and loved it. It paid well and the hours were great, especially with kids at home. Many drivers here bring their own young children along for their routes.

MR - I'm with you on hauling. I don't worry about hauls up to an hour too much, but do make sure my horses are fit. I have a straight haul with lots of padding so mine can lean and are well supported. There isn't enough room for them to go down in the trailer. I do tie them but don't really need to. There is nowhere for them to go. Your basement sounds like it's coming along very well.

Nicker - I hope your throat gets better soon. Surely some magic horse breath will help.

Ellen Hayes - it sounds like you are enjoying your morning serenade very much. I also live out of town and love the sounds of nature. Soon the snow will thaw and the frogs will start chirping. I love their song!

Stan - good to hear SWMBO is warming up a little. You know the saying don't you? Happy wife, happy life... Is it you or bugs who has been working on the trot for 6 days?

I'm up getting ready to pick up panels this morning. Actually the dog woke me up because he wanted his breakfast, and I figured I'd let DH sleep in a bit before I put him to work. I'm excited to get the other two horses home today as I miss having them close by. The roads are now clear enough that I can start taking Sam out for some short rides and conditioning him for the summer riding season. Koolio will get a short rest before we go back to haul in lessons. I'm planning to take him to a local show on Mother's Day in May, so hopefully the snow will disappear so I can ride a bit at home before then to get ready.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy weekend all. I'm still fighting the sinus thing. All I want to do is sleep, but it doesn't seem to get me healthy any faster, so I sleep a little more and drag my butt through the rest.

Ellen, we moved out of the city and into the country, just out of town 2 years ago. No looking back! We have happy chickens that feed us well and room for a couple horses. No horses at home (hubby doesn't want it) but we do love it out here. My mission is to wear him down so we can have a couple horses munching in my back yard!!!

No riding this weekend. I have one more week of work before spring break and I plan to start riding then. WHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Roadyy

I keep looking outside at the beautiful sky after the storm blew out and decided I was going to ride when I get off at 3. I just found an old JD mower on CL for sale for parts with a good motor that is the same as my Scott's mower has that is bad. I'm trying to make arrangements to get it and if so will work all afternoon on swapping motors. I would love to have my 48" cut hydrostatic mower back in service. I miss it's ease of cut.


----------



## Koolio

Koolio and Cheeky Pony are home!!  I will take some pics after they both have a chance to settle in. Sam and Sally seem happy to see them. Lots of bickering going on.


----------



## Stan

Koolio: Its me who has been working 6 days on the trot and they have been 10 hour days except for Saturday that was only 6.5 in the chair. Work is not going well.

Lori: good to see the op is over and now the road to recovery is under your feet, so to speak.

Rick: Groping is not going to get you there. Being on one knee begging tends to work for me.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Where is the photo of the tattoo

Nickers: My take on trailering the horses.

We load front on, and they get to look out the floats front window, at my bald head:shock:. They do not compute a corner or a fast stop. However one of the reasons we do not tie their heads is they swing them to help keep their balance. They also spread and plant there feet which is some of the reason they mark the sides of the float wall and also hit each other on the rear legs. Some put wraps on the legs to avoid this. To narrow a float will also result in marked sides

Try riding in the back of your float without hanging on to something and you will get the idea. If you want to lessen the stress on the horse, balance the trailer wheels because unbalanced wheels sake the hell out of the trailer and that also upsets the horse. It also breaks the trailer and your repair bills increase. The shaking from unbalanced wheels, in my view, does two things. One it loosens the fittings and stretches the metal this can be seen where the trailer is riveted the movement is seen in rubbing marks. It is different action than the flexing that goes on.

So for those that think I have it wrong, jump in the back of your horse float and have it towed around the streets and down the highway at the legal speed. You will change your mind, also take notice of the noise level it will be in the 80 -90 db range that's airport noise. This was tested in Europe and the results were published on the net, Ifore Williams floats came out of it fairly well but the noise level never the less was still very high.

In NZ, our roads are third world in places, fit for Quads but we tow the horses over them, we do not have hundreds of miles of straight roads so the stress from turning left and right does in my view take a toll on the horse and as said in an earlier post 4 hours is enough.

I also have removable bars or hose covered chain front and rear to contain the horses. I can open all ramps but the horses can't come out until I remove the bars. 

So to all of the ladies, get in the back of the trailer and feel what is going on when being towed. Don't hold on you will get the idea of how hard it is to maintain balance, take notice of the noise. Now balance the wheels and you will notice a huge difference in the vibration and the noise level.

Your horse will love you for it, you will feel the difference in the tow pig as the out of balance vibration transmits through the tow bar into the tow pig.

In closing remember this, and it is very important. The one doing the driving while you are in the back is your supportive husband, so make sure you have not upset him before embarking on the experiment.:twisted::twisted: 

For the men who ask their wives to drive, hang on, because you are in for the ride of your life.:lol::lol: 

Cheers all.\, its 11-40 am Sunday. I have cooked myself the type of breakfast I'm not allowed to have and now are going to work it off by repairing some fencing wire the sheep have broken. A mans work is never done. I have to hang out the washing first, after doing the dishes.

TJ: Bugs will follow me around while I'm fixing the fence. I will set him up for your first ride. He has a playful streak in him.


----------



## Northernstar

Can't wait to see, Koolio! Of course the hierarchy must be established- When I first acquired Star, it drove me mad to have her boarded, even for a short while....there's _nothing_ that compares to having your horses at home


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - Koolio was home before, but I've had him at the stable since Dec 1 to get more riding time in. I turned him out late this afternoon with the other two. So far, he is a loner in the paddock as the other two keep chasing him away. It's hard not to go out and comfort him, but they all have to establish their pecking order. Before he left in Dec, he was a little stinker in that he kept challenging my old gelding Sam. Hopefully the humble pie he is being served will tone him down a little. If I have to, I can separate him from the other two but I'm hoping they will settle into routine by morning.

Cheeky Pony has handled Koolio going out very well. She was upset at being alone in the barn for about 5 minutes and then quieted down. It is a good change for her as while our barn is smaller than where she was, the stalls are bigger and the building is much more open and bright. We also have set up a small pen outside where she can go out for a few hours a day but we won't start that until tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Celeste

I have been reading everything that you all say, but I haven't had much time to post. My daughter is moving and I got volunteered to help. She has WAY too much junk. Finally, we got everything moved and the old apartment totally cleaned up. The new place still has some organizing that needs doing, but we both gave out for today. I hope that I will get to ride my horse tomorrow.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> I have been reading everything that you all say, but I haven't had much time to post. My daughter is moving and I got volunteered to help. She has WAY too much junk. Finally, we got everything moved and the old apartment totally cleaned up. The new place still has some organizing that needs doing, but we both gave out for today. I hope that I will get to ride my horse tomorrow.


Just remember to say, "My, you have a lot of stuff!" Remember the old adage, "One man's 'junk' is another man's 'treasure'" haha Hope you get a nice ride in tomorrow!


----------



## tjtalon

Nice to be off tonight 2 hours early. Will do my weekly call to my mother in awhile.

Thanks, Tracey, I'm glad the qualification is over, & don't have to think about another for 6 months. Yeah, Rick, I've considered that targets don't shoot back, & can you imagine asking a "target" that does: "Excuse, can you wait a minute while I put on my ear protection & level my site at you?" Weapons are no joke, of course. I certainly never hope I ever have encounter anything but a patient piece of paper.

Tracey, I'm glad your two are home with you. That must be a wonderful feeling. I don't "envy" all of you that have your own horses, whether in your backyard or a little ways away, I know it's not a thing possible for me. More of a wistful feeling, "oh, that must be so nice".

Stan, I love that Bugs follows you around. How 'bout I trade dishes & laundry for a chance to hang out with him for a bit, lol?! I gotta win the Power Ball, that's all there is to it...!

Ellen, I enjoyed the description of your morning!

HP, hope the sinus thing clears up soon.

Hope everyone gets whatever's bugging them to clear up soon, myself included.

Cheryl-Cadam, are you coming back? Interesting people have popped in, then they just pop put again. Which is ok, of course...but, hope Cheryl comes back.

Well, going to go call my Mom. Glad it's my week-end. When I go back to work, it'll be April, which is another brand-new page.

'Nite all.


----------



## Stan

Hung out the washing and started the fencing ITS still too hot sun still putting out a lot of heat and we are going into April, no rain in the forecast for at least another two weeks. 
Some photos just for you TJ.

Bugs being Bugs
























































Head in the barrow and he removed my camera case and also tipped over the wheelbarrow He tried it again but I chased him away that's the photos of him running.

It was a good session even though he was not being ridden he was being pushed around and handled. He stayed with me from the time I left the garage until I returned to it. I had to give him some food to get him to stop trying to come through the gate with me. What a dilemma if I ever had to choose.


----------



## Stan

*while on a roll a few more photos*









Well that seems to be it. The system stopped and I had one of me in tights:shock:. Well perhaps it for the best.:lol:


----------



## Stan

I just made a discovery if I double click on the photos they come up larger and closer. Just as well my shot in tights failed, it was a rear view.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!

Been reading, finally got enough gumption to write something somewhat intelligent.:lol:

First, Ellen, that's not a rant...that's a proclamation! And I LOVE it!! I wish more people appreciated what God has given us. Everyday, I stop and enjoy,the beauty around us. At least around here, it you just simply stop....you can find something to be awed over. 

I remember a good friend of mine finally had the nature epiphany after her mother died. We used to go on hikes all the time, I would point out this that or the next thing....it wasn't until her mother passed, that she literally stopped and noticed purple cone flowers and the such....unfelt it was a shame she had gone 50 odd years without really 'seeing' what was right there in front of her.:-(. Oh well, at least she finally did.

Speaking of beauty, I ended up riding yesterday morning. By the time I got tot the barn, the sun started peaking out...thought it was a sign.:lol: ultimately, the skies cleared, it was blue skies and SUN! It felt good on my back.. Very little breeze.

On our trek, I saw several flocks of swans landing in a nearby field, so we went to investigate. According to the news they are heading to Canada, but with the harsh winter are having a hard time finding open water, so they have turned back and resting here. They are so beautiful. Unfortunately, we didn't get too close before scaring them off. Jay didn't seem to mind them taking off.

What did get his attention was a herd of cattle standing by the road. Head up, chest proofed out....he was lookin'.:lol: sometimes you can tell he wants to spook, but if you talk to him, he says OK.

Thanks for all the feedback about trailering. I like to take information, mull it over and decide what makes sense to me. I was thinking too, I can't sit cramped in a car for more than 3-4 hours myself, so getting them out only makes sense. I've ridden back there as a kid Stan, :lol:, highly illegal, but I had to try it.

Also, forgot about shipping boots! Will put that on my shopping list for E. Affair! The list is growing.:lol:

Another question, this person I have been talking too said something about NOT tieing her horses to the trailer....gosh, if we could not get a stall at a show, mine stood at the trailer all day long! And that was more often than not! I can see if your going to be some where for hours and hours making a picket line, but what if you get to your destination, tack up and go....they aren't standing at the trailer for long at all.....

As you can tell I question a bit of this persons ( it's a local person) thought processes....I've mentioned her before....:-(

I talked to the lady who sold me Rainn again. She's super excited about me getting the trailer and coming to ride. She's super nice, I could see us very easily becoming friends....which I apparently have a hard time doing.....:-(

I think my problem in finding quality people to be 'good' friends with...if I continue to look in the same venue.....same venue = same types of people, and this generally, in the past produces people who are a bit self centered.....I would like to find a friend around here that believes in a two way street....not just me giving, giving, giving....that's why I'll ride with this lady and her friends....different circle. Give that a try.

HP, I think I have that sinus thing too! Think that is what is causing the sore throat. Feel way better this morning....lots of rest yesterday. The crazy weather certainly doesn't help. 50s yesterday, 2 inches of snow lay on the ground currently:evil:....50 s M-W! YEA!

TJ, awe, happy you have your weekend.. Don't do too many chores, enjoy it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops, sorry for the novel!

A few shots,of yesterday's ride.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

A view of the vast land around our place. Still so brown looking....but loved the sun out yesterday. Way in the distance is the farm I grew up in and had my horses.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Typical traffic.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Really? This is what I awoke to....


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm glad I didn't see snow this morning.
It will be almost 50 for me today same as yesterday.
I managed to get 80 bails of hay yesterday.
Although I might have to change my name to Noah and build an arc.
More mud is not so good, field was drying quite well.

As for riding, I guess my first ride will be an Easter egg hunt in April.

Cleaning my shop to make more room and remove the clutter.
I never realized the amount of lumber I have saved.
Hardwood scraps are going to the woodstove, everything else to the burn barrel.
I am saving some unique pieces and veneers though.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Roadyy

I woke up to this. 


















My cousin wants to go fishing after church and its been awhile so that is the plan. I started pulling the bad motor last night and depending on weather ,I may work on it tomorrow and Tuesday after work. Its just so hard to give up riding in this beautiful time of year.

Ps. I'm uploading a couple of videos to share Little Man prancing and get your opinion on his canter. He is a registered paint quarter horse, but I have not seen a quarter horse with that leg work.


----------



## ellen hays

Without a doubt, this is my FAVORITE SITE. I have to brag on everyone that makes this site so wonderful. And I mean everyone. You know, there are some really nice things about life, but nothing gives those things meaning unless there are wonderful people to enjoy them with. Yall are those people! I have to watch myself as I read through the posts, because I want to put a "like" on all of them. So I just decided to voice my "like" here.

I won't go on and on. That pretty much says it all!

Yall have a great day!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It's going to be COLD today with highs around -15. :? But, warming though the week after that.

Nicker - glad you got a nice ride in yesterday. I love your pictures! I'm glad you reconnected with the person you got Rainn from. As for trailering, you will hear about as many different opinions as there are horse people. Try a few things and find what you a comfortable with. I don't think there is one best way for everyone, but you will find the best way for you. I am hesitant to tie the horses firmly to a trailer. I don't leave them next to the trailer unattended, but I use the trailer ties to loop the lead around. I know others that can tie their horses there for hours without incident. It all depends on the horse, the environment and the owner.

MR - I am impressed with how much you do every day! I do hope you get some riding time in.

DH was a trooper yesterday and helped pick up and set up panels. He also helped us load the horses, parked my trailer and picked up a rear blade (and put it on) for the tractor. I gotta think of something nice to do for him today... He's such a great guy!

Here are a couple pics of Koolio and Cheeky Pony from yesterday. I ended up putting Koolio back in the barn last night as the other two were chasing him pretty hard and he was a little stressed. He was glad to hang out in the barn with Himmy and she was glad for the company. I'll put Sally and Sam in the other paddock today before I turn Koolio out and let them acquaint over the fence for a day or two before turning them all out together. Koolio might be barn buddies with Himmy for a while. Anyhow, here are the pics!

Koolio waiting to come in.









Here is the impatient patient...


----------



## Rob55

*Happy to see some mature folks here*

So 40 years ago the guy I shoveled manure for was boarding a new thoroughbred mare. I saw her turned out by herself in a 50 acre pasture and walked over to take a look. She was close to 16 hands and very friendly. So I vaulted on her bareback no halter or reins and we went around the pasture mostly at a full gallop with nothing but a handful of mane. I got off walked her to the barn and rubbed her down. I went to college and never touched another horse until a couple of weeks ago. Now I'm a 58 year old man taking riding lessons with a bunch of middle school girls. I never posted before and do not remember the trot rattling my bones. Being 6', 200lb they started me on a warm blood gelding I couldn't see over on my tip toes. Praise The Lord for mounting blocks. Apparently my days of jumping on a bareback horse are long gone. I will retire in a couple of years and dream of ambling through national forest on a tough little saddle horse with good manners. I got to this place by typing morgan in the search engine. Thanks for listening. Is there one other man out there?


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Funny, I never realize how tall I am until I see photos....it's all normal to me! I've always been tall....(etc).......but I do dislike...did you play basketball? Yes....I did.....and I STUNK at it! Hahahahaha


Hey NM71, how tall? I'm 5'11" and I too hated playing basketball and netball, which I was forced to do in middle school. But even that wasn't as bad as cricket, which took the cake. How can that even be called a sport? It's 95% waiting around. When your team is batting you get varicose veins standing around waiting for your turn, and when your team is fielding you wait around some more for the ball to fly into your zone. I used to take a book out with me when I had to field. I'd go out to the furthest part of the field where the probability of the teacher coming over was lessened by the effort she would have to make walking all that way, but one time she did, and gave me a lecture on bad sportsmanship, and I retorted with a) the low probability of the ball coming my way, b) the near-zero probability of my catching it if it did even without a book, and c) the brevity of life, and my wish to spend it in a useful manner. :twisted: Ha, where did that come from all of a sudden?

Hey folks, you've all written a hundred pages and I'm still catching up. We did a 1000km round trip visiting both sets of parents. My mother-in-law fractured a vertebra last week stepping off what she thought was a step and was actually a retaining wall. Ouch. Three months in a corset, not fun: We are encouraging her to really work on her watercolour painting, and some writing - since she is pretty much stuck with lots of sitting activities for months.

I sealed the living area floor before we left (last thing to do to complete this part of the house, after our plastering marathon) so we also escaped the worst of the fumes this way. Probably our one really toxic building product. :-( Coloured concrete unfortunately needs a solvent-based sealer to bring out its colour. Smell is not so bad this evening when we arrived back; tomorrow we put the lounge and dining furniture back, and get to do the bookshelves and books at last!!! 15 months of beautiful books in boxes...about to come back into our lives. Hooray!

We will put photos on our website soon, of moving into the living area properly!

I am wondering about CS's operation, but still have a few pages to read...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Welcome Rob-Yes , we have some other men on this thread. Keep tuned in, they'll be posting.


----------



## Rob55

Oh, I forgot to add, my loving wife of 37 years is a little concerned about my mental status since I started riding. She thinks horses are expensive. Wait till she sees what a barn cost.


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning, all! I woke up to 2 kitties staring me in the face. Guess they thought it was high time for their breakfast treat.

Stan, I love the pictures of Bugs! He sure is good-looking. That look in is eye after tipping the 'barrow, "heh heh see what I did..heh heh" reminded me of Janice's Fire. He's a great jokester too, & waits 'till I get the 'barrow FULL before he sneaks up to tip it. Then he smiles, I swear he smiles.

Read everyone's posts, great pictures! and lots of projects going on.

Welcome, Rob55. You'll enjoy meeting the other men here.

Have a good day, all!


----------



## SueC

Hey NM and Ellen, I've read a few more pages and read that you too are 5'11". Want to start the "long femur club"? How did you guys go getting a saddle your knees wouldn't hang over, but didn't truss your horse up? A year ago I got an Ascot Romana AP, as recommended by a clever saddle fitter. It fits the long rider femur but is cut back off the horse's shoulder to allow freedom of movement at the same time, in a very clever way. Also it's a specialist saddle for wide tanks of horses like mine.  

Hey, and did you also have to give up jumping anything but small obstacles after age 14 because even if your horse cleared, your feet would collapse the rail? :rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

The sun is out!!! The snow is melting!!! We are looking for a high of 47 today. I'm going to grab some lunch and go work on my chicken coop, take the dogs for a jaunt around the property and see what other trouble I can stir up. I still have this dumb headache so I am sure a nap is on the horizon as well.

Have a beautiful day all. I'm going to visit Morgan tomorrow. YEAHHHH!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place, sounds like you have a good day in store (hope the headache goes away). Yay on seeing your Morgan tomorrow!

I just got home from putting gas in the car & going to the grocery store. Need to finish my laundry, then will make burritos to freeze & finally clean my revolver (hated to carry it dirty the last two days @ work, after the range thing. I'm a clean-freak about that...wish that would translate to cleaning my bathroom, lol..[swipe swipe, good enough...!]). 

I admire the formation of the Long Femur Club. I can't join, because am too short, but will say most of me is legs (shorter torso). I've been told that my body proportions are well-suited for sitting a horse; now, if someone would tell me the magic secret of putting my weight/energy down into my booty so can sit well & balanced. I'm still tightening my upper body, that's taking time to work out (oh, I swear I just heard someone say "give yourself a break & some credit, you've come a long way in a short amount of time"!)

Our weather today is overcast & windy, but 60 degrees. Tomorrow supposed to be windy & in the 50's eventually (which means 35-something & wind while mucking; always colder & windier out where Janice lives). That's way fine w/me, won't be snowing & I'll be around the horses. Am not due for a lesson, unless Janice gets a wild hair & surprises me, which you never know.

Better stop playing here now & go get laundry-folding out of my way.

Looking forward to seeing Rick's vids of Little Man in action.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hell's Bell's the rain is turning into snow!:shock:
It can't stick it will not be that close to freezing tonight.

On a good note my horses are happy today.
They are all getting a bath in the rain, occasionally chasing one another.
They really need to be ridden.
My wife and daughter have cabin fever and are itching to go riding and camping.

A tree decided to fall today, in the woods, out of the way.
50'er maybe 20" diameter, more firewood, what fun.

Picked through a dozen boxes today from the storage room.
No more work today, sounds like Knob Creek and Romeo & Juliet.







I'll save the Crown and Cohiba's for the mean time.


----------



## SueC

Rob55 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add, my loving wife of 37 years is a little concerned about my mental status since I started riding. She thinks horses are expensive. Wait till she sees what a barn cost.


:rofl: Hi Rob and welcome, this is so funny! Maybe you can quote her a little research on the benefits of having brain-active and body-active pursuits before, and especially after, retirement. Wards off a lot of physical troubles, and helps prevent neural degenerative diseases, etc etc.

But maybe she is concerned for you sitting on tall moving things you might fall off? My father is 75 and has been a harness racing breeder, trainer and reinsman since his part-time retirement 30 years ago. He is currently the oldest racing reinsman in Western Australia, has to have a yearly physical like an airplane pilot. His doctor said to him, "I wish all my 25-year-olds in this practice were as fit as you!" I have many nightmares about him falling out of the sulky during a race accident and getting trampled at his age, but in all it seems to have benefited him!


----------



## Eole

Welcome Rob55, yes there are a few regular men on this group; it wouldn't be the same without them.  Maybe get the wife a pony? That would help keep the peace...
HP, have a great time with Big Red tomorrow. Since the search "morgan" got Rob here, it's probably because of Big Red!

TJ: what is your horse monday suppose to be like tomorrow: mucking or lesson? Congratulation on passing your evaluation. I would not doubt totally fail. I fired a 30/30 once, thought my arm blew with it and missed the target by a mile. Not a moving target I might add.

Koolio, Cheeky pony is so cute. Both grey horses, you must have strong grooming muscles. What did you cook Friday to get DH to be so willingly working? (or was it a special dessert that did the trick? :wink: )

SueC, can't wait to see pictures with furniture/books in your house. Such a amazing project.

MR: I'M getting cabin fever! It's been snowing all week end. We are out of hay (3 days left) and it took hours, lots of elbow grease, a pick up and the tractor to free the hay trailer from a mountain of snow. Ready to go, but it's so icy, I doubt we'll make it up the hill out of here. We'll see...

All horses are freshly trimmed (DH) and I took measures to order new boots for Eole, his being too small.

We've had a daily visitor all winter at the bird feeder. He comes at sunset to eat left-overs on the ground. Here he is, Mister FoxI hope I didn't already post it, I just love this critter)


----------



## Celeste

That fox is beautiful!!

I have to say that I am very glad that we don't have all that winter stuff down here. It was a beautiful day and we had a nice 5 1/2 mile trail ride. We just went along slowly and enjoyed looking at the beautiful spring flowers.


----------



## SueC

Oh about trailering: Whether to tie or not to tie: We've got forward-facing horse compartments in Australian double horse floats. Early on we didn't tie, and then a young mare on the way to a metro race managed to turn herself 180deg around in the float, and when we arrived at the track her whole head and neck were hanging out of the rear of the float, watching the world with great interest (must have been quite a sight for the freeway drivers  ). She was a calm kind of horse, but we've never chanced it again: Imagine if the horse decides to try to jump out... or if you have a trailer with little doors on top at the back so everything is closed, if the horse turns around like that it could end up squashing up its head and neck and getting in all sorts of trouble.

There was no way she should have physically managed to turn around; she was snug in a single compartment with a solid divider in place. To this day we don't know how she did it.

Tying short is a no-no, as you guys have mentioned, the horse needs to move head and neck to balance - and for comfort. Also: If your horse does run back in the float for whatever reason, and the tie breaks, the horse can catapult upwards and break its neck hitting the roof. If the tie doesn't break and the horse gets in a froth, it can break its neck that way.

So we tie long enough for the horse to be able to swing its head and neck right and left, but not long enough for it to be able to turn its face back onto its body; and this way there isn't a huge risk of the horses tangling legs in the ropes if they get frisky. ...My father once had a really difficult traveller who always tried to jump the breast bar in the float if she got bored, or spooked by a truck. He had some hairy moments untangling the horse from the (thankfully spring-loaded and removable under pressure, not solid or pinned) breast bar on the way to races over the years. The first time this happened she was in a real froth and my father wanted to take her back home, but we were 10 minutes from the track and I persuaded him to at least take her in and give her a chance to calm down at the track. She did and he raced her and she ran second, after that hair-raising experience... Eventually she injured herself in the float with her antics and was retired from racing.

Most horses aren't like this. A hay net is always a good idea to keep them happy and distracted. Some people even have a little transistor radio they put on for their horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Apparently the videos didn't upload while I was gone to church. I'm uploading them now, but don't think I will have them done before I go to bed. 


I did get the motor swapped on the mowers and the battery is on slow charge . I will see if it cranks tomorrow when I get home from work.

I'll see if I can get one of the videos that is uploaded posted although I don't think it shows his canter very well. He throws his feet when he centers and that is what I'm trying to show. One of them I'm uploading shows it pretty good.






Will post more when theta upload if they finish before shower and bedtime.


----------



## SueC

While I'm here I just wanted to show those who haven't seen it our kitchen, which was 100% recycled from a second-hand kitchen we bought at auction for a bargain price. We adjusted it to fit the space in part by making extra contrasting things, all described on our blog. Took three months to finish and that was a while back, but I just love this warm, friendly space. And the horseshoes on the pantry door, which are Sunsmart's from before I got him boots! 

The Kitchen Complete - Strawbale House Build in Redmond Western Australia | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hyperlinked again, sorry, but just click! ;-)

Off to do my first little ride in two weeks (marathon plastering and floor sealing of living area sapped all my spare energy this past fortnight), bake some bread, clean the sofas which have been under drop sheets all the while we had them in the construction zone stage living area, and tend the garden!


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the last video I'm fighting to upload tonight. Goodnight and see you bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SC I like the citrus color in the Kitchen.
What's that stained glass way up in the corner???
I have also been busy like that when a tree crashed through my house.
I definitely know how this works.


----------



## Stan

Rob55 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add, my loving wife of 37 years is a little concerned about my mental status since I started riding. She thinks horses are expensive. Wait till she sees what a barn cost.


Then there is the trailer and something to tow it, not to mention the tucker saddle.

Rob you are not alone this thread is 99.9 percent women and now and again half a dozen men stick their heads up, make a comment, and duck for cover. Im Stan a rising 66yeras and have a 7 year old green broke gelding called Bugs. I spend mega bucks on the horse.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> SC I like the citrus color in the Kitchen.
> What's that stained glass way up in the corner???
> I have also been busy like that when a tree crashed through my house.
> I definitely know how this works.


Yes, have to experience it for yourself! 

With stained glass, do you mean this? (explanation in link)

Fun with Painted Glass - Strawbale House Build in Redmond Western Australia | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This is an old photo, before any wall plastering.

When you start plastering, it looks like this:

Internal Plastering, Bush Room - Strawbale House Build in Redmond Western Australia | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I found that while digging around for the coloured glass photo.

A tree crashed through your house, huh? Wow! How extensive was the damage?

We just came back from visiting our families. There was a recent bushfire in my in-laws' suburb, in Perth's forested hills, which destroyed about a dozen houses, including the one next to their own. I'd seen that kind of thing in photos and on the news, but it was quite a different thing seeing it first-hand walking our dog around the suburb on Saturday!


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Hung out the washing and started the fencing ITS still too hot sun still putting out a lot of heat and we are going into April, no rain in the forecast for at least another two weeks.
> Some photos just for you TJ.
> 
> Bugs being Bugs


Hi Stan, great photos! What breeds are Bugs and Stella?

I had a flick through your blog. How's your heart doing? Thanks for that post, I had no idea heart attack symptoms could be so unusual.

Also nice trekking photos!

Are you eating venison? Do you have it with cranberries? It's very nice to eat. We occasionally eat kangaroo here. Most recently we had about 60kg of roo in the freezer for us and the dog after we got a neighbour with a gun to put down a big boomer with a broken leg who was hopping around painfully. :-( Once he was dead it seemed a shame to waste the meat. We originally thought we'd just get it for the dog, as the boomer was quite old, but the meat looked great and we made some delicious stew with it. Very tender and lean meat, very like beef or ostrich. 

You guys get roo or wallaby meat over in NZ? I know you can thank Australia for infesting you with possums, but are you also infested with kangaroos and wallabies? I've never been to NZ. Love the _Lord of the Rings_ movies though!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Hope you had a restful night and are blessed with a beautiful day.


----------



## SueC

Hi Roadyy, have you got the horses where you want them now?


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning, Rick, and the same to you!

SueC, I love the photos of your place, just beautiful!

Am off to Janice's in a few minutes. Eole, I don't know If I have a lesson today or not, sometimes Janice surprises me w/an unscheduled one. Am always prepared, just in case, w/proper gear in my bag..including my new reins!

Later! Hope all have a very good day.


----------



## Roadyy

No ma'am. I move them around the 12th. I am looking forward to it.

Tj, I hope you have a great time out there with Addie, Spirit and the rest. Looking forward to your report on how it goes.


----------



## Koolio

Monday, monday... But it is still spring break!! 

Yesterday we got stalls cleaned, the poop cart dumped and hay brought up to the barn from the hay sheds. It is such a big job when there is still a foot of snow on the ground. Despite the cold, DD and I got a ride on on Sally and Sam yesterday in the field. Both horses seemed to enjoy a little exercise and a good grooming. I could have made another blanket with the hair that came off Sam. He's such a mammoth!!

Speaking of Sam, he goes in Thursday to have the tumour removed from his penis. It has gotten quite a bit worse lately and I fear he has an infection as well, so I am hoping all goes well. We know it is likely cancerous, and although he is 23, he is otherwise very healthy. I simply want the vet to remove it so he is more comfortable. No chemo or extensive cancer treatment as I believe quality of life is so much more important than quantity. Please keep us in mind on Thursday with good thoughts that it is a simple procedure.

Koolio is still third wheel and the other two aren't yet letting him eat so he is spending some time in the barn keeping Cheeky Pony company at night and at mealtimes. We are making re-introductions slow so that nobody gets hurt. Cheeky spent some supervised time in the outdoor pen yesterday with Koolio and DD close by. She enjoyed that! It has been tough for her to be cooped up in a stall for so long. We will get her out for a while today as well.

DD meets with her riding coach today to find out what she has to take tomorrow when she starts her working student program at the stable. It is going to be tough as she is moving out and will be living with her coach at the stable. Yesterday was a little emotional thinking about my baby leaving home. My daughter and I are very close and I will miss her terribly. Hopefully she will have at least one day a week off where she can come home. I keep telling her I am holding her horses hostage so she better be back regularly. I am happy for her as this is a dream opportunity for her and I have to let her go as she is an adult now. It's just hard... It doesn't matter how big and responsible they are, your babies are still your babies.

I hope everyone has a great week. I'm try to keep my chin up and not worry too much about Sam or be too sad about my daughter leaving. If you have any good fun, happy stories, I'd love to hear them right about now.


----------



## Roadyy

While we were sitting around the pool watching the huge steaks cook on the bar-b, I was throwing a little rubber ducky back and forth across the pool to my daughter who was sitting on the diving board. She would scoop the duck up with the skimmer net then sling it back at me. Well, it didn't quite make it to me, but was close enough I chanced a reach for it while holding the hand rail at the steps. I was still wearing my work boots and as I reached a little further, my left boot lost traction and I became a pendulum swinging under the hand rail wear it protruded over the water. HEAD FIRST into the water, nasty water, green pollen filled water, stagnant water, filled with tadpoles, coming up the other side of the handrail and pushing myself up to a standing position.. After all of the big eyes popping out of everyone's head they commenced the hardest and loudest laugh imaginable. 


Hope this helps you smile as I even laughed after the ordeal.


----------



## Roadyy

Btw, can anyone who can see the canter of Little Man(Back and White) tell me if they have seen that leg work in a quarter horse before without walking horse blood line?


----------



## Celeste

There is something about the "empty nest" syndrome that is painful at first. Then you start to get used to it. There is less laundry to do. Less dishes. Less cooking. Less schedule. And your kids still love you and come to see you. Especially if they run out of money..........


----------



## squirrelfood

I am 66 and just sold down my herd of 24 Arabians to only 4, with one still for sale. I've owned my own horses since 1964, breeding and training Arabians since 1980. Now, I'm old and tired and don't want to work so hard. I'm also selling the farm, and looking for a place with 5 or so acres, so I can handle the upkeep.


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck on your hunt squirrelfood. Where are you located and can you post pics of the 4 you have left?


----------



## squirrelfood

Roady, click the little '4' down there in my siggy. 3 of them are there, will have the 4th as soon as I get some new pics of him. I'm in north Arkansas, at the foot of the Ozarks, with 26 acres and 17 stalls, several smaller run-ins.


----------



## Roadyy

I tried and kept getting data error.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hola everyone! Just popping in real quick as I woof down my lunch.

It's state assessment week, grading period ends, so grades need in.....and it's BEAUTIFUL outside!!!!

That means...I'm staying focused people, FOCUSED on the many tasks at hand!!:thumbsup: Wootwoot!

Cause...I'm outta here at contract time today! I'm going......RIDING!:happydance::happydance:

ok, gotta go finish covering my walls and putting grades in.

Talk later!:wink:


----------



## squirrelfood

Roadyy said:


> I tried and kept getting data error.


Try this
squirrelfood's Horses


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, no one can ride Wednesday through Sunday. I will be out of town away from the horses and unable to have a chance to ride therefore none of you can to make it fair. lol

And don't go bringing logic into this by trying to drudge up some nonsense about me riding while you were or are out of town..that is just you being selfish and that is not a good characteristic.


----------



## corgi

No worries here Rick...it will take a month for the farm to dry out enough for me to ride. 

Welcome Squirrel!

I had a day off today and spent it out at the farm. It was extremely muddy and windy but the sun is shining. No riding due to the slippery conditions but it was so nice just to be out there.

I brought both Isabella and Scuffy out to graze on the green grass. I sat in a chair and enjoyed the view.

I don't know if i have ever described Isabella's personality before..but in one word, she is serious. Super serious. I can count on one hand the number of times i have seen her "play" or be a clown. On the other hand, Scuffy is the biggest clown on the farm.

Today, I caught her in a rare playful mood. She was playing in a puddle. I thought for sure she was going to roll, but she didn't. Here's the video.






I knew I was going to have a good day out there because she was in the back of the field when I got there and when i called her, she came running (with her friends). The big black horse that came up with her is Butterfly and this is the one she became obsessed with 2 weeks ago. As you can see, the fixation is gone.







I am loving this weather. I think Spring is finally here. I am sitting on my front stoop with my ipad and catching some rays. It is back to work tomorrow, but right now, all is good with the world.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, enjoyed the videos! Isabella looked quite happy!

Welcome Squirrel, took a peek @ your pics. Very pretty horses!

Rick, you won't have to worry about ME riding this week, lol! Enjoyed your story of the funny dump in the slimy water...! Bet it made Tracey smile, for sure.

Tracey, I don't have a funny story (unless my Savannah barfing a hairball on top of one of my bills this morning counts, just as I was ready to go out the door. Anyway, she picked an appropriate area..)


----------



## tjtalon

So, can't give Ladona a good laugh, but dedicating HorseMonday report to her, as will give her a good feeling, it was a great day.

First off, found that 6 pens/run-ins had been done yesterday, so that was awesome, not much more than sweeping the floor (well, a big, messy floor, but compared to this winter was nothing). Remaining 4 pens/run-ins were 2 days worth, which still wasn't bad @ all (& no mud or ice to deal with). I moved Beauty's food tub out into the yard to clean her pen, but she came in 2x anyway. She behaved well w/being shooed out. Spirit is in her own area now, as was too jealous around Callie. She was well-behaved too. In fact, when I'd finished, she decided to relieve herself then looked @ me like "oh, is this what you want?" I mean, her gaze was curious & expectant. She stood there in front of her gift looking @ me, & since not trusting her enough to get behind her I moved my hands towards me & asked her to come. She did! I praised her then collected her present.

Janice was finishing up her evening grain set-up, after feeding, & said to go get Addie. I was surprised, hadn't expected a lesson as had one last week. Got him ready & took him to the middle round pen, where I got a lesson in hand signal lounging accompanied by the lounge whip. Janice said he's hard to move & he was, but pulled it off somehow. Then we went to the riding round pen.

I got on & walked a bit, got into it. Told Janice my big thing right now is that all my energy seems to be up in my head (over-thinking) & I'm frustrated w/my upper body being so stiff, & unbalancing me. So we worked quite awhile on stretching/balance things, both sides, while she lead Addie @ a walk, alot of the time w/reins looped on the saddlehorn & my feet out of the stirrups.

It was awesome (I remember these same exercises when I first got on Tommy, but this time was way different; we talked after the lesson; she said my emotions/mind/body were ready today to just relax, that I trusted Addie, trusted her, & she knew it was time to help me make the connection.) 

I felt like I had four legs! Not just for a nano-second, but for most of the time I was w/Addie. I actually felt his rythym, moved w/it, @ saw the instant difference in his walk from when I was with him & when I wasn't. We did, w/Janice leading, turns around barrels in both directions. I learned I'm extremely tight in my oblique muscles (& who knows where that started but is "encouraged" my the weight of my work duty-belt [& a not very good mattress]), but now know what I need to stretch & work on to improve them @ home. I found have trouble going to the left, especially; @ first crunched my body. Hmmm. The left is where I crashed from, an eon ago. Well, that can go out the window.

It's actually hard to express today, but I'm very sure you'all know exactly what I'm saying. The "oh, there it is!" is what I got today.

Next Monday is no lesson, for sure. Janice will get home from a trip @ 1 a.m. that Monday morning, so she'll not be rested @ all. I'll muck along. She mentioned maybe some ground work w/Bailey, who moves out more willingly than Addie. Will be played by ear. I'd like to get to know Bailey more. Janice said today that when I'm good w/a bit w/Addie (not yet), Bailey will be next, as she won't behave w/a side pull. 

Well, that's in the future. Feeling very good about today's progress. Tracey, got a warm fuzzie? Did that help?!


----------



## tjtalon

In my excitement to relate the day, I dedicated HorseMonday to both Ladona & Tracey. That works! I think I'll thank everyone here then, because without your support, all of this past year would've been much harder...and lonely too.

I say "past year" because next week will be one year that I went looking again, & found this place & Janice around the end of April.


----------



## Roadyy

I know I am the younger, but am so very proud of you and the accomplishments you have made. I am very thankful for being here to share it as you experience it.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> :rofl: Hi Rob and welcome, this is so funny! Maybe you can quote her a little research on the benefits of having brain-active and body-active pursuits before, and especially after, retirement. Wards off a lot of physical troubles, and helps prevent neural degenerative diseases, etc etc.
> 
> But maybe she is concerned for you sitting on tall moving things you might fall off? My father is 75 and has been a harness racing breeder, trainer and reinsman since his part-time retirement 30 years ago. He is currently the oldest racing reinsman in Western Australia, has to have a yearly physical like an airplane pilot. His doctor said to him, "I wish all my 25-year-olds in this practice were as fit as you!" I have many nightmares about him falling out of the sulky during a race accident and getting trampled at his age, but in all it seems to have benefited him!


Amen to that! Another good example was in yesterday's paper-skiing is huge up here, and we have a local man who is_ still hitting the slopes at the age of __103!!_ They did a news story with him on TV a few yrs ago when he was _only 97_.... what an awesome role model for us all! Many photos of him the other day coming down the slopes and one can't help but to smile @ the caption that says he's been downhill skiing for 93 yrs. That is the kind of senior I intend to be, Lord willing!


----------



## corgi

Northernstar said:


> Amen to that! Another good example was in yesterday's paper-skiing is huge up here, and we have a local man who is_ still hitting the slopes at the age of __103!!_ They did a news story with him on TV a few yrs ago when he was _only 97_.... what an awesome role model for us all! Many photos of him the other day coming down the slopes and one can't help but to smile @ the caption that says he's been downhill skiing for 93 yrs. That is the kind of senior I intend to be, Lord willing!


I love this poem! This is how i want to be when I am "old". :lol:


When I am an Old Horsewoman


----------



## Northernstar

corgi said:


> I love this poem! This is how i want to be when I am "old". :lol:
> 
> 
> When I am an Old Horsewoman


That was simply _wonderful!!!_


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I "saved" that poem in my documents.


----------



## Northernstar

OK, folks, are you ready? I'm about to share a monumental happening that occurred yesterday.......
_
I had access to an outdoor water spigot for the first time since December!!_

Yes, it's true! We've just had a few days in a row of 40's _and_ sun, so the spigot out front by the deck became accessible to fill my two 5 gal buckets, to be hauled up to the horses, then to fill the heated tank twice a day!! 

No more (for now!) filling two 5 gal buckets in the _kitchen sink_ to be hauled up to the horses to fill the heated tank twice a day!! No sir! *Northernstar has* *moved up in the world!*


----------



## Roadyy

My ride on mower is once again alive. I disconnected the charger and barely turned over the key with the throttle and choke wide open and it fired right off. I pushed the forward pedal and notta. Thought I forgot to put s belt on, but all where where they were suppose to be then the light bulb got brighter. I forgot to push the rod back in to engage the transmission. After that is was go go gadget time. I cut the entire front yard and part of the side yard before shutting hooking the trailer to it and heading across the street to grab the tiller for dw. Some of the pulley bearings will need several shots of grease as it is squealing just enough to be an ear sore. Hopefully it will get quieter or I'll be forced to replace a few pulleys.


----------



## Roadyy

Few more pictures from family visit a couple of weekends ago. This is first time ever me seeing my mom on a horse and the last picture is my nephew holding my newest grandson.


----------



## Happy Place

Hapy Horse Monday! I didn't ride today but I stopped by the barn to pay board and see what my fuzzy friend is up to. It was 60 today. AWESOME! Sorry Roady but I WILL be riding this weekend. It's supposed to rain all week, so yeah, tons of mud. That goodness for an indoor arena! It's been ages since I have had that luxury.

I love that Poem! I have it on my wall at work. I want that to be me some day!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Hi Stan, great photos! What breeds are Bugs and Stella?
> 
> I had a flick through your blog. How's your heart doing? Thanks for that post, I had no idea heart attack symptoms could be so unusual.
> 
> Also nice trekking photos!
> 
> Are you eating venison? Do you have it with cranberries? It's very nice to eat. We occasionally eat kangaroo here. Most recently we had about 60kg of roo in the freezer for us and the dog after we got a neighbour with a gun to put down a big boomer with a broken leg who was hopping around painfully. :-( Once he was dead it seemed a shame to waste the meat. We originally thought we'd just get it for the dog, as the boomer was quite old, but the meat looked great and we made some delicious stew with it. Very tender and lean meat, very like beef or ostrich.
> 
> You guys get roo or wallaby meat over in NZ? I know you can thank Australia for infesting you with possums, but are you also infested with kangaroos and wallabies? I've never been to NZ. Love the _Lord of the Rings_ movies though!


Sue. Stella was a station bred, clyde crossed with what ever jumped the fence at the time and Bugs he is quarter horse with a little TB tossed in, thrown mostly to the quarter horse.

Yes the venison with cranberry and the free range pig. That's a polite word for wild, or shot on a cockys land and dragged under the fence..

We do give thanks for the possums. Road kill is tenderised saves hanging them and also give us something to do in the evenings, Possum shooting, one never misses. And wallabies, we have a few but no kangaroos.
I have been to Australia, Brisbane and the gold coast. My father married an Australian women. leaving NZ When I was about 7. Knowing what I was like at the age of 7 I would have gone too.:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Rick I am in the process of repairing the ride on after SWMBO did the lawns last. She thinks by destroying a drive belt, blades, and the blade bracket and bearings she will get out of mowing lawns. Wrong. About $250 in damage I might rethink that or have her given lessons on the correct way to mow a lawn. That also is probably not a good idea.

Hi to all the new ones and jump right on in it all adds to the conversation.


----------



## Stan

*weather*

For all of those thinking because you have a slight warming you think spring is just around the corner. Well sorry to do this but it is very hot here in NZ and that means summer has not left us yet so you will have to wait a little longer. Its a great big blue cloudless sky. Bugs is running around kicking and bucking working up a sweat. Just like spring is here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Top of the mornin' to ya!:wink:

Something about the sun makes a person a wee bit jubilant!:happydance:

Did get out of work on time, and took a spectacular 2 hour ride. I think we went about 4 miles. I'll have to jump in the car someday and check it out....that means yes, Jay is a very slow waker! Hahaha

Anyway, it's just what I need. In fact, I was so hyped up yesterday to 'everything' done, I was still hyped up when I jumped on......well.....there just isn't any hurrying my guy....so after about a mile in, I HAD to settle down, because the life below me was going at a snails pace!:lol::lol:

Honestly, it's exactly what I needed. Two hours at that pace does something to a person. ( on the other hand, all day at a frenzied pace also does something to a person...and I don't know how some of my coworkers exist at that pace continually....maybe why they are so:evil::twisted: hahahahahah)

My school/horse friend came to 'visit' yesterday at my door way....came to check on my mental status since we begin testing today. I said I was great and heading to the barn...soI asked her mental state....I got the whoa is me 'ok'...... Hahahah. So I put her to work helping moving desks, and out the door I went to ride. I don't have time for that nonsense on a beautiful sunny day! She's texted and 'visited' the last two days.....is it cause I'm getting a trailer???:think: Hahaha

It hit 60 yesterday, and supposed to do it again before the rain hits....so Roaddy, if your not at the gate, I'm leaving ya behind.:wink:

TJ, was thinking of you, and so happy you got a ride in!

There were others I wanted to comment on, but I gotta run.

Hope to check in at lunch time. Have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A not so exciting pic from yesterday. Jay rode so nice and quiet.. He looks like a camel here. Hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oooo, just saw this and had to share. One of my great nephews, isn't he the cutest thing EVER?


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't get to ride yesterday. I got the mower going and cut the front yard and fed the horses while waiting on a friend from work to show up. Turns out he went to the gym before coming here and was just in time for supper. I told him I was riding this afternoon and if he wanted to join me then he had better be here by 5:30 or I would be saddled and gone at 5:45. I'm not waiting today and miss out on my only chance for s ride this week. It will be dark when we get back in the fence.


Oh, off subject here a bit. Mom begged me to upgrade her cell phone because she got dw's old phone and it was constantly dialing other people or hanging up during calls. She wanted the Samsung galaxies S4 Active, so being the good son, I got it sent to her. Sue can't figure it out even reading the book. Loll 

She is going to send it to me and wants me to send her my phone. Mine is a Samsung Rugby II. Very durable phone as I have dropped it many times and no crack screen. Looks like I'll be doing the upgrade next week. Does any of you go through that with family? She is on my account and I pay for her service is the reason for the talk in the first place.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I somehow got logged out (stupid computer) & I had a heck of a time getting back on. Of course I don't know my password any longer & the strange string of letters sent to be a temporary is hard to copy. Anyway, after waiting overnight, 1 finally worked. Wish there were some questions to jog the memory or let them know it was really a member trying to get back on. One would think it might be easier to break into Fort Knox!

WE had a couple of cows wander in the front gate Sunday-my horses were all snorty & running around. I got my neighbor to saddle up her ranch horse as she loves to work cows & they had a blast getting the heifers out of here. Oh, the joys of Open Range.

I'll be going up to Oregon in a couple weeks, via California, so will have a visit w/CA friends after I'm back from the wetness-LOL.

We haven't been outside a lot lately, due to wind, so DH & I worked together yesterday before the trashman got here & got all the manure into the dumpster w/the help of the Kubota-Woot, Woot! It's only picked up once every 2 weeks so I really want it to be full when he gets here. I'm paying about the same as I did in CA for a weekly pick-up.

Not much else new here-I will have to go into town w/DH's truck so I can get a few bales of hay soon.

A cheery Hello to our new members-just jump in & drop us some news-we don't bite!


----------



## Happy Place

Still on a high from yesterday. I love the fact that I can stop on my way home from work or go AFTER dinner for a ride. I have never had my horse live so close! I can go there, quick snuggle g'night and be home in 15 minutes! I LOVE IT!!!! My BO is so nice and she is excited to have a woman her own age to ride with. Her husband rides, but we all need a girl friend, right?!! I have a feeling this will be a great friendship and a happy summer.


----------



## squirrelfood

I haven't been able to find anyone nearby enough to ride with for several years, other than the drunken "cowboy" up the road, and I'd have to shoot him for what he does to his horse.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Happy Place - I am so thrilled to hear you are enjoying the new stable and getting some riding in.

Nicker - it looks like you had a great ride too. There is something to be said for the calming effect of being on or around horses, especially after a hectic day at school. I don't think anyone can appreciate just how chaotic a school day is without being there. I have never experienced anything else like it. I am glad to see you can find a balance. Your nephew is a little cutie!

Roadyy and Stan - I am envious of you both that you are able to cut the grass and need your mowers in good repair. It is -15 here again this morning and I am wondering if winter will ever end. Good news is it is sunny. I hope you both get some riding in this week.

Koolio has finally settled in the pasture with Sally and Sam. They are all three eating their hay peacefully together this morning.  Cheeky Pony is missing her stable buddy, but I needed to get Koolio out with the other two. Hopefully it will warm this afternoon and I can put her outside for a while. It sounds like she will be going to where my daughter is on the weekend and will have a solid outdoor pen with other horses around during the day.

My daughter left this morning.  I am so happy for her as she is living a dream, but I also feel like a kid whose best friend and riding partner just moved away forever. It is hard to let them go. She isn't far away, but it is strange knowing she is sleeping at someone else's home and eating meals someone else makes. This is also an odd week with me being off for spring break and not having a pile of things to do that distract me. My son will miss her a ton too as we all spend a lot of time together. As the week goes on, we will know what her schedule is better and know how much we can expect to see her. Things will start to feel better once we all re establish a new routine. In the meantime, I plan to spend as much time with the horses and as much time with my son as I can.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, how nice it must be to have the entire week off.

What exactly is your daughter doing? Has she graduated HS?

How old is your son? Does he ride?

Teaching school is hectic, it's all I know tho really....although, when DH was in the hospital and I watched some of those pro-op nurses sit there and sit there and sit there....I thought geez.........maybe I need to change professions!:shock:

but, I think I'd be bored! hahaha


----------



## Koolio

Nicker -my daughter graduated last June. She is starting a working student program with her riding coach (who is an eventer). That means she will be training, riding, grooming and caring for horses at the stable with her coach. She works 6 days a week and travels to events on weekends in exchange for room and board, riding lessons and board for her horse. She will spend the last 3 months of the program competing in Florida. At the end she will have worked through her Equine Canada certification and have some experience training and competing in the eventing circles. When she is done, she plans to apply for Cavalia, hopefully as a rider. How many of us wouldn't love to do something like that at 18!!

My son is 13, and an awesome kid. He doesn't ride, but loves animals, especially lizards. He has a Uromastyx, a tree frog and two day geckos and is working toward acquiring an Ackie monitor lizard.

Teaching school is hectic, but never a dull moment! It can also be one of the most rewarding things to do.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's awesome Koolio!

As a teenager, I wanted to take my horsey self and do more. I had planned on attending an equestrian center after college graduation...then senior year, I was in my accident, and that hindered my riding....like NO MORE...so there went that dream. :-(

Recenlty I've been looking into equine leadership programs. I would LOVE to use horses to teach teachers how to better TEACH! There is such a HUGE corratation between horses and children!!!!

It seems very expensive, and I don't know where it will lead. My mom keeps encouraging me to persue it, as she knows I have ALWAYS wanted to do something 'horsey'........we'll see.

Your daughter is so lucky to have parents who support this endeavor in her life.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> My son is 13, and an awesome kid. He doesn't ride, but loves animals..........


My son had little interest in horses until he reached age 16 and had his drivers license. Suddenly he was interested because he figured out that young ladies that were shy to go on a first date with him would gladly come out to the farm and ride horses with him and his mama. I had a nice little "girlfriend horse" for them to ride.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - it is a coincidence you mention the equine leadership programs, as I have been looking into similar ideas. Part of my interest in pursuing a Masters in Counselling Psychology is to explore Equine Assisted Therapies. I could stay with my school district as a school counsellor, but also work towards some equine assisted counselling. 

I am currently reading Unbridled Success: how the secret lives of horses can impact your leadership potential by Julia Felton. It is a good read if you are interested in how horses can be leveraged to develop leadership skills.

In our school district we have a "ranch school" that is designed to educate and look after young adolescents who come from broken, unhealthy families and have started on a destructive pathway. Unfortunately, this ranch is not a functioning ranch and the teachers are trying to get some modified version of the curriculum to these kids but with limited success. The sad thing is that most of the kids will be incarcerated within 6 months of leaving the program. Since the school is rural and has the facilities to operate as a ranch, I think they should. Have the kids learn to build and maintain fencing, feed and care for animals. Rather than algebra, have them learn to calculate how many board feet of fencing they need or how to set corner braces to be most effective research what is the most efficient and healthiest feed program for livestock. Instead of science, have them learn to plant and grow a garden, or figure out the physics of making a sturdy outbuilding. The kids could learn to build sheds or garden boxes to sell. They could rehab rescue animals. The possibilities are endless. The program needs to provide these kids with both life and vocational skills to keep them out of jail. Maybe I am wrong, but I'd like to think that if the kids left the program with some employable skills that they enjoy, they might not resort to drugs and robbery to try to make a living. Last year, I offered to take Sam up there to meet the kids to see how they would react, but the teacher involved chose to take the kids curling instead. To is too bad, because is think a horse like big old Sam would tell them a lot about themselves and really challenge the life they have been living. Maybe this is all a pipe dream, but there has to be a better way and I truly believe kids can connect better through animals than they can through many people.

Jumping off my soapbox now...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio,

I haven't read your whole response yet, but I got tot he part about the book. I ordered, and it should arrive tomorrow, _Horse Sense for the Leader Within: An Equine Guided Approach to Self Leadership by Ariana Strozzi_ It's authored by a woman who runs a program in CA. I'd love to do. Its a 15 day cert. course. 

she has another book on how to start your own business. If I like this one, I'll buy that one to read.

I'll look into your book as well. 

It's time to RIDE!


----------



## tjtalon

I've been reading the interchanges of the educators. I love Tracey's ideas of what that ranch school COULD be, and..Nicker's joke about "changing professions"; I know that was w/mentioning the nurses, but, maybe the mom is right, Nicker, horse-kid is really where your interest seems to be. You know what...Tracey & Nicker should team up, really. I'm serious. What a think-tank of workable ideas that would be. Ok, will get off MY soapbox of encouraging brilliant, hardworking, talented,creative horsewomen educators.

Rick, I looked again at your most recent pictures of the family visit. I love how Little Man, in all 3 pics where you are by him, is curling toward you. 

Glad you got back on, CCGirl! I liked the cow-wrangling story.

Tracey, I hope the separation from your daughter gets a bit easier after awhile. She sure is on a wonderful adventure. Happy the horses are working things out, & that CheekyPony is recovering well.

I didn't mention in HorseMonday soap opera segment: little Spirit's owners are going to give her to a relative, who rehabilitates & trains cast-off horses & finds them good homes. Janice told me that this past week a gas explosion destroyed his house (Elizabeth CO, a nice mountain community), so he's had to live elsewhere & somehow take care of the horses in his care. So, she told him that she'd take care of Beauty until he can get her. Then, she said it had crossed her mind that a "free" horse in Beauty was available, and thought of me. But, she said, green 3 yr old mare, wouldn't be able to ride her for at least 2 yrs, and at (our) age...I said, no, not ever a green horse for me. I know better than that. What a thought 'tho....too bad an old gentle sweet bomb-proof gelding wasn't around w/the same deal.

Well, enough for today's post. I wasn't even going to read today after work, let alone post, as got bummed about some other stuff. When I got home I read the past few days of my Gratitude List, in hopes of some perspective, so, got some help there.

Good that nice weather is somewhere around the corner. Stan is right, it ain't quite over yet. Nice fat wet snow predicted this week. That's ok, I'll go to work and deal w/it. Monday might be slightly funky & the mucking wet, but...it'll be hot here soon enough.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm sorry, that was Beauty I was referring to previous, not Spirit.


----------



## Koolio

The sun came out and the air warmed up enough for a quick ride on Sam this afternoon. I also managed a picture of the gang, all settled and happily munching hay (until I have to take Cheeky Pony back in the barn).


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio: I could not agree more with your soapbox commentary!.

Celeste: I like the way your son is fishing, use Ma and the horses, very clever!

NM: I'm jealous of the riding, later rain in the week will ruin a weekend ride for me most likely.
2 hours for 4 miles is a bit puzzling or should I say a very relaxing ride?
My first ride will most likely be 2 hours and cover about 6-8 miles of muddy hilly mess.
With lots of bush whacking since the trails need a good cleanup.
I'll be holding him back the whole time though.
I will take any ride now even if it is on my overzealous little paint.

Roadyy: I am upset that I cannot cut grass yet.
I use it as therapy during the spring, most of the summer won't require cutting.
Most of my property is shaded by the tree canopy.

Spring has arrived at my home!
Spring frogs are singing every night now.
Lilies are out of the ground about two inches.
Hostas are almost visible, and trees are budding a bit.
All of the briers have started a turn for the green.
No more ice on the ponds and the Koi are swimming about.
Wood stove is down to a small evening fire, about 2-3 hours.
It is starting to take shape very slowly.
Do I come off as anxious???

TJ: I enjoy your *Horse Monday* articles very much.

I have discussed with my wife and we will buy a GoPro camera.







Sunday night family meeting has decided that I will get a head strap for myself.
My wife will get a mount for her helmet and we will devise a way to mount this camera on my daughters breastplate.
Camera is water-proof when in it's enclosure.
We all ride in different formation on the trail.
I can capture most aggressive terrain at times in the lead.
My daughter has the horse that is part lab, we should be able to see fish in the river crossings.
My wife has the opportunity to catch us all a$$ing off.
I want to see the videos from swimming in the river from the level of the breastplate the most.
I think this to be a golden opportunity, no more worries with a camera getting wet.
I don't have to hang out in the back with the camera capturing the day's events. 
I have never used YouTube, but I will have to figure this out?:shock:
It can't be all that.


----------



## SueC

Hi all, just wanted to show you one of the two biggest "cute" moments we had in the past year: Baby bandicoots! (The other was getting our rescue dog Jess last June...)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/11018911836/in/photostream/

Use the left-arrow keys near the featured photo to get the next in the series; the story is with the photos.

Bandicoots are small Australian marsupials with unbearably cute pointy noses.  They like foraging for underground truffles and other yummy treats.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Hi all, just wanted to show you one of the two biggest "cute" moments we had in the past year: Baby bandicoots! (The other was getting our rescue dog Jess last June...)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/11018911836/in/photostream/
> 
> Use the left-arrow keys near the featured photo to get the next in the series; the story is with the photos.
> 
> Bandicoots are small Australian marsupials with unbearably cute pointy noses.  They like foraging for underground truffles and other yummy treats.


Not only did I enjoy the bandicoots, but also the other awesome photos! Well done!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Nicker -my daughter graduated last June. She is starting a working student program with her riding coach (who is an eventer). That means she will be training, riding, grooming and caring for horses at the stable with her coach. She works 6 days a week and travels to events on weekends in exchange for room and board, riding lessons and board for her horse. She will spend the last 3 months of the program competing in Florida. At the end she will have worked through her Equine Canada certification and have some experience training and competing in the eventing circles. When she is done, she plans to apply for Cavalia, hopefully as a rider. How many of us wouldn't love to do something like that at 18!!
> 
> My son is 13, and an awesome kid. He doesn't ride, but loves animals, especially lizards. He has a Uromastyx, a tree frog and two day geckos and is working toward acquiring an Ackie monitor lizard.
> 
> Teaching school is hectic, but never a dull moment! It can also be one of the most rewarding things to do.


Koolio, you must be so proud! Talk about two 'chips off the old block' (not that you're old)- a budding Equestrian, and a budding Herpetologist. What _incredible_ endeavors they're striving for


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> For all of those thinking becauhttp://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.pngse you have a slight warming you think spring is just around the corner. Well sorry to do this but it is very hot here in NZ and that means summer has not left us yet so you will have to wait a little longer. Its a great big blue cloudless sky. Bugs is running around kicking and bucking working up a sweat. Just like spring is here.


No worries here, Stan! A few days of 40's doesn't make us break out the shorts just yet! haha No one where I live is surprised to have snow in May. One of the biggest snows we'd had (I have to say until this year!) was on Easter week end a few years back. Now mind you, we don't get plowed on the weekends under _any_ circumstances, and the additional 26 inches were just another, "Well, the Good Lord knows what's best for the land, I suppose!"


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

First Koolio, I finally read your soap box story, and I love it! I have tossed around starting my own school...so many empty ones around...very intimidating to think about so it goes to the back burner.

IF I had my own school the kids would be required to work with animals, horses, therapy dogs or something. I also believe they should learn some sort of martial art or yoga. My thought was you either start your day training animals or yoga/martial art, and you end the day with the opposite.

My newest thought is train teachers with horses. I already do Inservices for teachers about brain Research. I would like to expand it by also expanding it with using horses. I think if can relate and 'lead' a horse, you can become a much stronger influential teacher. I've learned for many, traditional teaching styles doesn't give you the best out of kids....the guiding principles behind horsemanship can also drive a successful class room.

Today was a true testament to how,solid my Jay is. The other day corgi said Isabella was serious, I deem JayJay solid! It was very warm today, 71* and sunny....but also VERY windy. Gusts that actually made him sway:shock: anyway, with all the blowing wind came blowing stuff....Walmart bags hanging in trees, pieces of tarps flapping about, dust from passing trucks and trailers. He was a trooper! He was very solid under the conditions.

Well, MR, jay is a slow poke, if I take him for walks, I walk faster than he!:shock: my old girl Rainn walks faster too!. I'll have to drive the route I went yesterday, it was an estimate, and we did ver off here and there to check out potential trails, but he is slow....but that is OK by me...he does what ever I ask tho, and like I said solid. A perfect horse for my needs, and yes, very RELAXING. I will be curious to see how he keeps,up with other horses when we are out on the trail. When we ride with Rainn, she leads going out, but he leads coming home...slow and steady wins the race. hahaha

I hoping to trail ride a time or two in the mountains, but have like one hill here...don't know how to best prep for a potential trip. Just lots of riding?

Also MR, I noticed some daffodils and swamp cabbage starting to pop up. I need to look at my snow crocus are out. I bet your a couple weeks a head of us.

Sue, those bandicoots are super cool!

Roaddy, did you get a rode in?

TJ, chin up girl! And always come here....how can you stay away?:wink:

Speaking of down in the dumps...I've been seeing that horse friend of my lately at school....she's all smiles then sees me, says how's it going...I say GREAT!:lol: I'm generally a happy person, so I can honestly say that....and then she becomes woes is me and quiet.....I JUST don't get this girl!. I can't explain situations well bc I'm left scratching my head.....could she be wishing I was suffering? Im shaking my head here, and kinda chucking, cause.....wierd.:think: I might just have to confront her actions...driving me crazy. Hahahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Geez....sorry, I seem to always type,out novels!:shock:

No ear shot tonight......this time a BUTT shot! LOL. I had to take it standing still, so jays tail is down.


----------



## SueC

Thanks NS and NM71, glad you enjoyed.

Hey Ellen, nice to see you back! What have you been up to? You live in a house surrounded by forest, right??? I'm getting Thoreau vibes here. Any chance of posting a photo of your house and setting?

I dug up some old photos of the horses and me - really must take a few more:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/6877661650/in/photostream

And the other horse with the donkeys when they'd just arrived in 2012:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/7799268270/in/photostream/

Since Sunsmart and Snowstorm the Arabian mare are an item, Romeo has been delighted to play "big uncle" to the donkeys, showing a particular tenderness for the little vision-impaired jenny (spotted donkey in the photo).


----------



## Maryland Rider

My hat goes off to the teachers, I don't know how you do it.
I would reach a level of frustration that no whiskey could repair.
At a previous employer of about 21 years I taught 3 different apprentices.
One was taught Auto-CAD and the other two programming.
The programming went to hell in a handbag quick, they didn't get it.
I recommended books and good reading material and fought to train them.
They couldn't get it together, 0 or 1 how hard can that be.
The one guy picked up Auto-CAD rather quick and actually began to lighten my work load.
Not as proficient as I would have liked but became an asset on many jobs.
As soon as he thought he new it all I lost him to a civil engineering group.:-(
Then I am stuck with no help again.

What happened to the schools today and shop type classes.
I remember metal shop 1,2,&3, Wood shop 1,2,&3, Electronics 1&2, Auto repair 1&2, and Drafting 1&2.
I didn't even attend a votech type school.
I took some of these elective classes and still use these skills today.
If I have a breakdown and no mechanics are available I am the guy that fabricated those new bushings on the lathe or welded some broken framework back together, or changed out an electric motor.
Today's youth seem to be incapable of working with their hands.
If they can't fix it with an app on their phone they are lost.

When I began programming and using Auto-CAD these were not part of any school or college curriculum.
I was self-taught, I sold a job and I had to make it happen.
Many long nights were spent learning something new.
Drive and wanna get-her done was the motto.
I have conquered this so let's sell another similar job.
Been there done that so now the profit margin will be higher on the next job.
Then I find out today that some college students spend 2 years + learning Auto-CAD.
Send them out in the world and they still can't calculate the volume of a cylinder.

Stepping down from soapbox now.

Sorry if I have stepped out of line, please correct if I am wrong!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: I have the utmost respect for the amount of work you and your husband have taken on.
I also enjoy the pics and dialog provided with them.
How do you find the time???


----------



## mymaremagic

HI everyone sorry I havent been on, was sisk and wentvto er friday with ear and throught then sunday went to er not breathing well...flown to diffarent hospital and had blood sugar of over 700 (see what not messing with my horses can do to me) got out of icu today miss my babies..drinking water live mymare want out of here...


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> Nicker - it is a coincidence you mention the equine leadership programs, as I have been looking into similar ideas. Part of my interest in pursuing a Masters in Counselling Psychology is to explore Equine Assisted Therapies. I could stay with my school district as a school counsellor, but also work towards some equine assisted counselling.
> 
> Jumping off my soapbox now...


Koolio, I am a Licensed Professional Counselor and work in a High School. I am also looking into Equine Assisted Therapy. I am talking with a phyical therapist who runs a equine therapy program. We want to do a summer camp for At Risk kids. I would LOVE it if it took off and I could make Equine Therapy my full time profession. The big draw back is working with insurance companies. ugh.


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - it is challenging dealing with insurance. Here, the insurance issue is more related to who pays for service, not so much liability. 
There is an Equine Assisted Therapy training program nearby, but very expensive, and I am not sure how well it is recognized by the Canadian Association of Psychologists. I think the support of a known mental health professional organization is very important, but I don't know how much the professional organizations endorse animal assisted psychotherapies. I am also curius to learn what research there is on animal assisted therapies in the literature and to what extend such an approach is validated. Also, I want to know what the codes of conduct and standards of practice are. I feel that research based validation is important to provide and maintain credibility and strengthen the application of animal assisted approaches. So much to find out, but fascinating too!!


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> SueC: I have the utmost respect for the amount of work you and your husband have taken on.
> I also enjoy the pics and dialog provided with them.
> How do you find the time???


Well, time is one of the big problems: Needing more of it!  That's why I don't ride as often or long as before we started the house, and why we haven't looked at the bees in months even though they have some honey ready to harvest...

We started the project because like NM71 and Koolio I worked in teaching (Years 8-12, including Biology, Human Biology, Geography, Physics, Chemistry and English/English Literature) for over a decade, when five years ago I got a flu, and the virus wiped out one of the nerves to my voice box, landing me with a speech impairment (weak voice, can't project, often lose it completely, end of choir singing etc). Suddenly I couldn't teach fulltime anymore, and I didn't want to sit and mope, so we hatched the idea of a straw house on a budget. I'm working fulltime on this build while my husband brings home the bacon and helps on weekends and his holidays (he had three months' long-service leave early in 2012 when we stacked the bale walls). 

Before High School I was involved in teaching zoology and botany units to undergraduates at university, and my first job out, 20 years ago, was in environmental science research - land salinity, land capability, biodiversity conservation. Unfortunately that's a bit too far back for me to be really competitive in getting back into that professionally, and in this regional area professional opportunities are scarce, so we're going to do an eco-farmstay with guided nature walks and mountain climbs in our wonderfully scenic and biodiverse region. We hope to open later this year. I still do a little casual teaching on good days, and a while back did a couple of weeks' counter work for a local bookshop and helped out at funerals.

Here's some links to photos of our region:


Mountain Experiences in the Stirling Range - Stirling Range Retreat Western Australia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirlin..._National_Park

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=s...iw=959&bih=482

Porongurup National Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=s...range&tbm=isch

Albany, Western Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=a...iw=959&bih=482


You can see why we wanted to stay.


----------



## Koolio

SueC - your straw bale house is fascinating and beautiful! I've heard of a few people who have built straw bale homes on the prairies, but never seen one in the making. I have heard that straw bale homes are incredibly energy efficient and good at keeping the inside temperature moderate in extreme heat and cold. Is that true? Also, are the bales sealed or treated so they don't rot or become infested with rodents? How?

Like you, I also teach science, specializing in Biology and Chemistry and find the Eco farm stay concept fascinating. I'd love to have a home built that was "off the grid", independent of municipal power, gas and water but our climate is just a little to harsh to live comfortably on geothermal, solar and wind alone.


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> SueC - your straw bale house is fascinating and beautiful! I've heard of a few people who have built straw bale homes on the prairies, but never seen one in the making. I have heard that straw bale homes are incredibly energy efficient and good at keeping the inside temperature moderate in extreme heat and cold. Is that true? Also, are the bales sealed or treated so they don't rot or become infested with rodents? How?
> 
> Like you, I also teach science, specializing in Biology and Chemistry and find the Eco farm stay concept fascinating. I'd love to have a home built that was "off the grid", independent of municipal power, gas and water but our climate is just a little to harsh to live comfortably on geothermal, solar and wind alone.


Hi Koolio, you might be surprised what you can do with a straw bale house especially in a cold climate. And also, all our great-grandparents were off-grid because there was no grid, no? People just built better, to suit their climate, e.g. Australian colonial houses were far more climate-savvy than the contemporary Lego boxes / McMansions with their air conditioning. Having access to all this fossil-fuel driven electricity has made people really slack with house design and construction.

Have a look at strawbale.com, which is an American site. Andrew Morrisson runs workshops all over the world, and though there wasn't one near us before we started building, we got his instructional DVDs and used his website for information - those were the best strawbale building resources we found! Plus Andrew emailed us for troubleshooting. The Morrissons are into green homes, off grid etc and very well linked into all that sub-community.

We have a passive solar design, and even at this unfinished stage, before any curtains or blinds, the temperature inside the house stays between 20 and 25 degrees Celsius >95% of the time even with exterior temperatures going as low as below freezing and up into the 40s (Celsius, sorry, don't do degF ). We put in super-thick roof and ceiling insulation and have a lot of thermal mass to moderate the temperatures away from extremes. Our coloured-concrete floor picks up lots of sun through four N-facing (S hemisphere!!) French doors in autumn, winter and spring, while the eaves are designed to keep the sun out during summer (just a matter of correct angles and dimensions for your latitude). We have a small wood fire with built-in oven and stove top for winter cooking, and for backup heating of our solar hot water - we only felt too cold without the fire about once a fortnight last mid-winter. It's incredible - especially because we froze our backsides off without heating in winter in all previous places we've lived. 

Not to mention boil in summer! Here we just have a ceiling fan and the maximum temperature we ever had inside the house was 27 degC towards the end of a long 40-45 degC heatwave this summer gone by! Once we have curtains_,_ I would be surprised if it got over 25 degC.

Rodents, insects etc: All bale walls get three coats of lime plaster, and even after the first, become inhospitable to "inside guests" - as pests need water, and gnawing through especially the at-completion one-to-two-inch thick lime plaster is most unpleasant and unproductive for them. We've no problems with them in the straw walls, but have to control them in the internal stud walls and the ceilings like anyone with a conventional house.

This kind of wall is also one of the most wildfire-resistant building materials. You can direct a blowtorch onto a fully plastered wall for hours before there is any cracking. Also the plaster excludes oxygen, so fully plastered walls are incredibly fire resistant. Without plaster, of course, the whole place would burn easily! 

Anyone who is interested in such stuff - Andrew has a FAQ section on strawbale.com, which is a really cool site!


----------



## NickerMaker71

And another reason I so love this thread.....not only do we talk horses....there's intellectual conversation!!!!:wink: YES!!!!! If you only heard the minuscule conversations people have at work. I have to traipse to the supers office for deep, intelligent conversation.....and I'm not even that intelligent! Hahahaha

Have a good day all, love it!


----------



## Roadyy

Just popping in to post this video from last night before going to work. We rode 4.74 miles last night and the first quarter of it was in and out of water holes


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, COOL video! Nicker, I too like the intellectual conversations (& don't mind I can't join in the subject matter, I just like to read what you people are thinking & up to). & hats off/salute to you, Mr MR.

My sister has sent me her favorite picture of her little Madigan, who was just put down. She asked me to make a portrait. Today after work I cleared my dining room table (wish I had a designated Art Table!) & got out my "stuff", so am ready to start tomorrow after work, when I'll have the time. Here's the pic I'll be working from:


----------



## mymaremagic

Roadyy I take it you got them moved?


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I'm not seeing a pic. So sorry to hear of the doggies passing. That is so very hard. 

Just sitting down for the first time today....tired! Will,comment to MR and others later.

Later".....


----------



## corgi

It was too beautiful not to ride after work today, so I threw a saddle on Miss Isabella and went sloshing through the mud.:shock:

Afterwards I rinsed off her legs and feet and tried on her Easy Boot Trails. They fit! Woohoo!:lol:

I tried them on her first by putting her feet in plastic grocery bags to protect the boots from dirt and mud in case I needed to send them back. Yes, i put scary plastic bags on my mare's front feet...and she didn't blink an eye. Once I saw they fit, I took them off and put them on without the bags.

She loved her new sneakers! Now we can ride down the gravel road. So excited.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi - What type of boots are those? Morgan is barefoot and those look like they might be a good alternative for trail riding. 

Here's one more pic of my boy.


----------



## corgi

HP...they are Easy Boot Trails. They were super easy to get on and off. They are rated for up to 20 miles a week. I did a lot of research on all types of trail boots and these were the ones i felt were best for her. And very reasonably priced. I got them at Valley Vet.com and paid $110 (for two) and had free shipping.


----------



## SueC

They look lots better than the EZboots I had three years ago, so they must have developed their product a bit!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday Nicker!


----------



## Roadyy

mymaremagic said:


> Roadyy I take it you got them moved?


 Not yet. I am still riding around the areas close to my house. The horses aren't scheduled to be moved til next weekend of the 12th or there about.


----------



## Roadyy

We are about to head out for Nashville with the teen group for church. Me, Melanie and pastor Scott are taking 3 girls and 2 boys up there til Sunday for our annual [email protected]. Talented Nazarene Teens @ Trevacca Nazarene University. They will be competing in team bible quizzing, singing, poetry, music and a couple of sports. Wish us luck and will pop in late evenings when we get back to hotel.


Remember , no riding while I'm gone.lol


----------



## Eole

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKER!* :clap::happydance:


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Trevacca Nazarene University.


Small world. Travacca University sponsors a community orchestra and my sister plays with them. I'm not sure if she plays cello or flute with them. She is in two symphonies and she plays different stuff in each of them. I think that Travacca may be the orchestra that she has toured Europe with a couple of times. It may be whatever else group she is with. I can't keep up with her activities. (She has no kids, therefore she seems to have time to do stuff.... )


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday Nicker!!! I wish you a fantastic day!


----------



## Celeste

Happy birthday Nicker!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I just hate computers & sites that are hard to figure out! As soon as I left the HF the other day-I could not ge tback on, so I got a new temporary & waited a bit for it to be active. Can't really figure out how to make my own "new" password that will be accepted-AARRRGGHH!!

Got hay yesterday- came home & had to use the wipers a bit due to rain. While feeding the dogs-snowflakes were landing on them-it got so cold-so fast-BRRR! But now we will warm slowly over the next few days-hope that was the last cold snap.

Just finished some hot chocolate & will be heading out to feed in a few minutes, then unload the hay from yesterday.

Hope some of you are getting to ride!


----------



## SueC

(singing)

Happy birthday to you
Happy trail riding too
Happy birthday NM
May your day be woo-hoo!



PS I couldn't fit the 71 bit in the meter!  And it's kind of hard to fit much sensible stuff into that pattern. Kind regards from a person of the same vintage...


----------



## Roadyy

Happy birthday, my friend. I hope you are having a beautiful day filled with a smile that wears out the muscles in your cheeks.


----------



## Roadyy

We made it safe and sound to the hotel Sheraton at 3pm. Settled into our rooms for a bit til we go to orientation at 6pm. Will check back in soon with a few pictures. This place is high falutin. All kinds of fancy and out of my comfort zone, but I promise to work not letting it bother me too much.lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the view from our room. The ladies got an outside room and a view of rocks. We can't be blamed as they were the ones who issued the door cards for the rooms.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Happy B'day Nickers! Hope you have another 100 yrs and can spend them all on horseback.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Birthday NM


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Corgi - What type of boots are those? Morgan is barefoot and those look like they might be a good alternative for trail riding.
> 
> Here's one more pic of my boy.


He's a beautiful boy, Happy Place! It appears I may have missed another photo... Not hard to do on this thread! haha So happy for you to have a horse now, and easy access to him whenever you wish! As we all are when we've acquired our first horse, don't you feel simply elated from the moment you awake, until you drift off to sleep? Even with a 'pre-horse' good, active, fun and healthy life.... There's nothing like having one's own horse! As a fellow Michigander, I have to ask if you are in the north, central or southern part of our Great Lakes State?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you , thank you everyone! 

It's been a nice day.

DH took me to the country club for a delicious dinner and a couple martinis.. Although I love theft down and dirty horse life...I love to hobnob a bit too!:lol:

At work, we survived the third day of state assessments. One more to go.....the best present is my kiddos working their tails off!!!

These kids came to me almost a year behind....and now they are kicking butt on these tests! We, or should I say, THEY tested from 8:30-12:30 today. I'm so dang proud of their dedications and perseverance. They are only 9 years old and work, work, work. They have made me so very proud.:thumbsup::clap:

We have one more day to go, and I will surprise them, with a movie and root ever floats! Yea!!!!

Again thank you for my birthday wishes. They mean MORE than you can even imagine!

Roaddy, nice place! Woohoo. Have fun.

My DH keeps asking me how I feel about turning 43. That I don't mind, as I feel 10 in my soul. The hard part is watching those around me grow old....my dad is still in the rehab unit, my dog is on borrowed time, my mom is creeping to 70, and my DH needed a new heart.....I love being 'older and wiser' and living the life I want...not that dictated to me like childhood....but gosh, I hate watching my loved ones age.:-(

Positive....I'm blessed to spend my days with wee ones who keep me young at heart....and worship the ground I walk on! Great for the self esteem! Hahahaha

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like an awesome birthday spent with your husband, and your class doing their very best!  My FIL's 87th is Sunday, (DH was a late in life child-the joke was he was the 'last try for a girl' after 2 previous boys, but they got him instead, and he's super!), but by golly he still manages to get to the cabin and fly fish, and hunt turkey on his property. 'You are as young as you feel', and as gals in their vibrant 40's, we can relate! I hope for many years of healthy living ahead for us all-with husbands, families and horses!


----------



## tjtalon

Very glad you had a good birthday Nicker!

Oh, I this is dumb: I wanted to send PMs to Nicker & Rick, but couldn't see where to do it. Have only replied, never sent initially. I'm embarrassed at being so techno-challenged. Anyway, my sister has been bugging me to get back on FB (haven't touched it in over a year), so invited the two of you, since have your phone #s (and after updating my Yahoo acct, since they didn't like it that I've been inactive). Hope it worked.

Woke up to all most 6" of wet snow on my car, to dig off to get to work, then it all mostly melted by mid-afternoon (it was like 2 totally different days; working in a wet blizzard to working in wet sunshine w/my coat off...you gotta love Colorado..!) Might have more snow tonight, but it will be the wet stuff, which I don't mind. We don't need any more tinder-dry summers & all those fires we've had.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar- I am in Southern MI...near Ann Arbor. I have spent a ton of time near Mackinaw, Mio and Irons (west of Caddilac). Where are you? Have you ever done the MI Shore to Shore? I'd love to do that.


----------



## ellen hays

I meant to say that I hope you have a 100 years extra where you can ride horseback. I know, it sounded like I was saying you were 100 and I hoped that you would have another 100 yrs. I sure know how to mire up a birthday greetings:? But, I think you know what I mean. Happy martinis!!:wink: And them wee ones are blessed to have such a positive person to shape them for their futures.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Was that shaken not stirred NM ???


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Northernstar- I am in Southern MI...near Ann Arbor. I have spent a ton of time near Mackinaw, Mio and Irons (west of Caddilac). Where are you? Have you ever done the MI Shore to Shore? I'd love to do that.


I'm about 35 mi inland from Lk MI in the heart of the Nat'l Forest-it's a place some would call "The Middle Of Nowhere", but we call it "Paradise On Earth"! I've not done the shore to shore, but have heard it's very nice. Without a trailer, I really can't do those, but there's 1000's of acres of seasonal trails right here to enjoy


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-sounds like a fun time-going out to dinner-we don't do that so much anymore, but I can sure say I'm mighty tired of cooking dinner Every Night!

Glad you had a good birthday-Mine's in July & I'll be getting Medicare-so my check will really shrink, whether I see a Dr or not-that will hurt. But the good news is I have paid off some of the cards, so the bills are diminishing.

Happy Trails to all!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday!!

Glad you had a nice birthday dinner with our hubby Nicker. I'm also happy to hear assessments are going well. Ours come at the end of the year. 

Roadyy - I hope your conference is going well. Looks like a beautiful place you are staying at.

Sorry to those with another dump of snow. We were supposed to get one earlier this week but it never happened. We got cold wind instead. Things are supposed to warm considerably today. Yay!!

I had old man Sam into the vet yesterday to get his teeth and his sheath done. It looks like he has squamous cell carcinoma on his sheath so the vet debrided the lumps and prescribed a cream to try to keep it from spreading and antibiotics to prevent infection. She is hopeful it won't grow back too fast and hopefully won't metastasize. If it doesn't, there isn't much we can do except keep him comfortable. She also did a blood test to check his liver as he is a little jaundiced. Otherwise, she said he has the best teeth she's seen in a horse that old and is in great shape. Other than treating the squamous cell and watching his liver, he should continue on happy and healthy for quite a while.

Cheeky Pony is still at home and getting outside a few hours every day. She is healing up nicely but taking a lot of work between daily bandagingnd stall cleaning. I cannot leave her outside without supervising as the pen is not secure enough to trust her and she paces if the other horses move to the other side of the pasture. Hopefully my daughter can take her to the stable this weekend as I'm back to work on Monday and cannot out her out during the day. I also teach my night class, Monday and Wednesday and am on a course Thursday and Friday next week so I'm gone from 7 am to about 9 pm. That is a long time for her to be in the barn, and doesn't give me an opportunity to out her out or hand walk her as she needs.

I miss my daughter terribly, but she is having a great time working at the stable. It sounds like she is doing much more riding and handling than mucking. Speaking of riding, I hope to get out this afternoon with Sam and maybe take Koolio out on at trail ride tomorrow. (Sorry Roadyy, but you gotta ride when the sun shines and you aren't making hay :lol.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings everyone. Happy Friday.

Koolio, I am sorry about old man Sam. Those horses that have been with people for a while are like family.

Maryland Rider, "Shaken not stirred!!", my favorite 007 line. Boy, Roger Moore is cutting them eyes!

Nicker, Birthday is over. Now on to the next one. Let them wee ones keep you young.

I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Thanks again for the birthday wishes.

MR, yes shaken...and dirty...I like my martinis dirty.:wink::lol::lol:

TGIF....we made it through assessments!!!!! Woohoo!!! Yes, Koolio, only makes sense to tests at the end of the year....but not in this state.:evil:

Anyway, my wee ones worked like champs for yet another day. They were tired, can't blame them long week. We celebrated with floats and a movie.

Tomorrow we go get the trailer:happydance: Sunday, hoping for a ride!

Koolio, hoping Sam does ok. Good thing is the liver can heal itself. Our dog has had liver disease for years...but it seems to be healing itself slowly.

Funny, tonight I was cleaning stalls, when all of a sudden the horses stepped into their stalls...in less than a minute, it started to down pour!:shock: they must have known it was coming. Cool stuff.

Ellen, I'm keeping my bday going a bit longer.:lol: Sunday mom will have us over for birthday dinner. A tradition in our family. We get to eat whatever we want. I've had spaghetti for the last 43 years!:lol::lol: next weekend, I'll shop for a bday gift at the Equine Affair, YEEHAA!!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - I think the horses sense impending changes in weather much more than we do. So exciting to hear you get your trailer tomorrow! Be sure to post pics.:wink:

Ellen Hayes - Sam is doing well. He's an old man but a big strong horse and dearly loved. He seems to be feeling more comfortable after his procedure yesterday. It is funny how you mention horses that are like family. We first got Sam over 19 years ago. After about 11 years, I reluctantly and regrettably sold him to friends of ours because we had a change in life circumstances. I thought he would be with them forever, but they sold him again and I lost track of him for almost 5 years. About 3 years ago we moved to our acreage and by pure chance, I found Sam for sale on the internet in a town a few hundred km away. Needless to say, I brought him home immediately. He is family and will be with us for the rest of his life. His joints are too stiff and old for jumping, but he is still my main trail horse, and he loves it. I am trying to do anything I can to keep him as healthy and comfortable as possible. 

Here is Sam about 15 years ago with my daughter when she was about 3. For reference, both men in this picture are over 6'2".









And Sam last summer with my daughter again who is almost 19.









This is of Sam about a month ago.


----------



## Stan

*Its late*

Yes I know no excuse considering I am a day ahead of most but always at least two hours ahead of Australia

Nickers happy birthday.

Don't forget the photos of the trailer

cheers all its Saturday afternoon and I had to work again today so its off to bed early. No sitting up stirring my online friends. 

Good view Rick and I bet it improves as the heat of the day builds.:lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio,
Ole Man Sam is a beautiful boy. Something about those Apps that is so special. I am glad he has got yall. That was a nice story about how you came by him after you got that acreage. God works in awesome ways. What were the chances that you would find that acreage and Sam at the same time?


----------



## SueC

Hi guys, it's evening here and I'm sad because today I had to make the decision to put my old mare down. She was 32 and I have had her for 31 years. She was my best friend growing up, and just the nicest horse. We buried her in the woodland out the back. :-(


----------



## Koolio

I am so sorry Sue. It sounds like you have many fond memories and gave her a loving send off.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry, Sue. It is hard to let go.


----------



## Happy Place

Sue- I am so sorry. How wonderful that you were able to have her with you for so long.


I went out to see Morgan today. I saw a totally different side of him. He was impatient and pushy! His ground manners were so bad. He was not like this the other two times I came to groom him. I didn't even ride him. We did try my brand new saddle on him and walk him around a bit. I am so glad we did. We could not keep the saddle from slipping! It's a new saddle with nylon latigo and off billet. That nylon would not hold! I am going to ride in the owners saddle until my new LEATHER latigo comes in. I asked the owner what would happen if I felt like Morgan was too much horse for me. She said that she would find someone else for me to ride. She said really, he isn't normally like this and once you get on and walk a bit, he settles right down. Her son won reserve champion for saddle seat showmanship on this horse last year. I was really hoping for more of a baby sitter until I got my legs and stamina back as well as my confidence.


----------



## Eole

So sorry Sue, those are hard times. Over 30 years with you, that's a lifetime of loving memories. Thinking of you.

Koolio, great pictures of Sam, 15 years apart. That is such a nice story, he was meant to be with you.

It's been SNOWING :shock: for 2 days, while everywhere else it's raining and snow melting fast. I wonder where the ducks are hiding, they usually arrive this week, but the lake and streams are still frozen solid. Strange spring we're having.

A day of hair-pulling doing income taxes. I'm stressed now and when I'm stressed, I cook like crazy. Cleaning the stalls and feeding the horses was the best part of my day.

NM, no picture yet of you new toy?


----------



## ellen hays

SueC,

I am so sorry about your horse. My heart sank when I read your post. I know you are hurting because you have lost an old friend. Nothing can be said to take away this loss, and I know getting past this seems impossible, but you will. Im so sorry. One thing always remember, you loved that horse and gave it a good and secure life. She was in good hands. I wish everyone and everything could be cared for and loved like you did your horse. There would be a lot more happiness than there is.

Be strong - you are in my prayers.


----------



## SueC

Thank you guys. :hug: It is now dawn and I'm bawling my eyes out because she isn't in the paddock as I am looking out. It's hard to get used to life without her.


----------



## SueC

There's a few nice views of her in this film of our animals from two years ago. She's the grey, Sunsmart is the dark horse, and Romeo the bay. The spotted donkey is Sparkle, the shaggy one Mary Lou and the dark one Don Quixote.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8HJ98cNsmY


----------



## ellen hays

She's beautiful. What nice memories.


----------



## Northernstar

I'm so sorry in the loss of your beautiful girl- What precious memories you've gathered over the years, and there's no doubt that will anchor you through this time. I know there'll be a 'someday' when one of my mares will have to leave me in their old age and I'll cry when I see one missing out back.... Don't hesitate to share any little cute stories or memories of her with us  
Prayers for comfort sent your way.


----------



## SueC

Cutest thing: She loved being groomed, and if I hit a very itchy spot she'd swing her head around and nuzzle me back enthusiastically. That made a few onlookers laugh over the years. We have a film of that somewhere and when this crazy week is over (tradesman coming tomorrow to flush the plasterboard in the bedrooms, which we've used as storage, and everything needs to be cleared out today), my husband says he'll load it onto You Tube so I can post some links.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Cutest thing: She loved being groomed, and if I hit a very itchy spot she'd swing her head around and nuzzle me back enthusiastically. That made a few onlookers laugh over the years. We have a film of that somewhere and when this crazy week is over (tradesman coming tomorrow to flush the plasterboard in the bedrooms, which we've used as storage, and everything needs to be cleared out today), my husband says he'll load it onto You Tube so I can post some links.


Can't wait to see! Star tends to do that too- nothing like 'mutual grooming' with a horse


----------



## ellen hays

Me too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello everyone!!

First and formost, so sorry sue to hear about your loss. I can only imagine the heartbreak. She was so lucky to be in your life for such a long period of time.

Well...here it is! THE trailer,. Hoping all works out....moms vehicle drove it home ok, but it smelled hot a couple times. I questioned her a couple,times about it's ability to haul this thing...she said it would...if not, I may resort to sugar in the jalopies gas tank! Hahaha. To expedite the purchase of a new truck. Lol

When I returned home from our trailer adventure, I found our sump pump had stopped working and we had a good bit of water in our basement!:shock: luckily we have a friend who is a Plummer. He semi fixed the problem and will return tomorrow to finish it.:-(. Ugh....always something.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry in the iPad...one at a time. Dressing room.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Exterior flood lights!


----------



## NickerMaker71

The interior has a sprayed on bedliner type stuff. This is what sold us on this trailer. Every other one had rubber awkwardly riveted on.


----------



## Northernstar

Quite frankly, Sue, when you said that "It made a few onlookers laugh over the years", I chuckled thinking of the 100's of silly/zaney little things that I do/or say with my horses... that's the beauty of living "In the middle of nowhere"- as horse owners we can make an utter fool of ourselves and have nothing to fear! haha


----------



## Celeste

Nice trailer!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't know how Jay will fit on the front space...seems skinny!:shock:


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> I don't know how Jay will fit on the front space...seems skinny!:shock:


Super nice trailer! Congratulations


----------



## NickerMaker71

For you Stanley....close ups! Lol


----------



## Koolio

Beautiful trailer Nicker!! You are going to enjoy that! 

HappyPlace - sorry your horse was having an off day. They all do from time to time and those times tend to challenge our patience and courage. It's good you checked out the saddle before riding. Hopefully he will be much better next time.

Sue - what a lovely place you have. I love the donkeys! I am jealous of the lush green grass. All the animals look so happy.

My daughter was home for dinner last night and coming home again tonight. Tomorrow is her day off, so we will get some time together. 

I set up a larger pen for Cheeky Pony. I swear she knew as she was watching me string the fencing and kept getting more and more excited. When I let her out she rolled, bucked, reared and rolled over and over again in pure joy. :happydance: I can't blame her as she has been in a 12x12 stall for over a month now. I have old man Sam in with her to keep her company and both horses seem quite content. We will see how tomorrow goes and hopefully I will feel comfortable enough to leave her in the pen while I'm at work on Monday.

It was melting again today and warmed up enough for DH and I to get out on a motorcycle ride. My first ride of the season, and I didn't forget how. My bike ran like a champ and it didn't feel like I had been away from riding for 6 months at all. I guess it's true when they say something is just like riding a bike and you never forget. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

My trailer has a really narrow front slant, but Red fits in there fine. It just looks smaller than what it is. Your trailer is really nice. I hope you have many a happy and safe mile in it.


----------



## Rob55

My breaking a shoulder last year probably doesn't help her confidence any. I've come off a horse at a full gallop before but I was much less brittle 40 years ago. I was reading about an 80 year old who trail rides alone in the cascade mountains for 90 minutes every morning. I want to be like him when I grow up. Cheers to your father. He goes on my hero list.


----------



## Rob55

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing the memories.


----------



## tjtalon

Not on for 2 days..read everything. SueC, I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved mare,may your heart be filled w/those good memories.

Nicker, that's a beautiful trailer!

Happy Place, I'm sure you'll hang in w/your Morgan & that Tracey is right...he was just having a bad day.

Tracey, happy you got daughter-time. And bet CheekyPony knew exactly that the set up was for her! How cool. I enjoyed the story of losing Sam & finding him again; what a miracle.

Rob55, I'm glad to see your posts, glad you are still w/us...stay ok? (I get bummed when new people pop in then disappear). Coming off at full gallop last year pretty much stuns my imagination, glad you only broke a shoulder! 

I don't have time tonight to go back 2 almost 3 pages to "like" all that I "like", so consider it done.

Have minimal things on my to-do list for tomorrow, so paramount is getting going on the portrait for my sister of her little dog Madigan (which is a redundant statement, as "madigan" is "little dog" in Gaelic). If I can do it well, fingers crossed, I'll post a pic of the results. I had a thought, thinking of SueC's loss, that maybe I can do portraits from pictures of horses/dogs/cats/(favorite chickens, for that matter) that have "gone over", for those of you that would like that. Just a future-thought. I'm a pretty good artist, but this drawing for my sister will be a first attempt at an actual portrait. Kinda nervous, want to do well for my sister, but my previous drawing stuff has been in the line of things for tatoos..."line" drawings w/color, so to speak.

Later, all.


----------



## Stan

Good looking trailer Nickers its a shame a horse has to go in and then poo.

over heating of the tow vehicle can be caused by the auto transmission.

I have a 3.1 litre diesel Isuzu big horn automatic.
I have put a big oil cooler added to the front of the radiator just for the transmission oil. Cooled the vehicle right down. I learnt it the had way. I cooked one vehicle auto transmission. (slow learner):lol::lol::lol:

Another one is if the tow vehicle is 10 years plus the radiator my have some of the core blocked. Its more efficient to get a new radiator than to have it flushed. Flushing frequently does not fix a heating problem when the vehicle goes under pressure like when towing. Then there is always the sugar. So when the sugar has done its job and you have the new tow vehicle make sure you have a separate auto transmission oil cooler. Have you balanced the trailer wheels. It does make a difference.


----------



## Roadyy

I still say a quart of tyranny fluid in the fuel tank will create enough smoke to cause him to think the motor is shot.
That is a very nice float.

SueC, very sorry for your loss. I hope you do not have to go through that again any time soon.

Tracey, I'm glad to hear cp is excited to be free at home for now. I too enjoyed the Sam story.

We had a very full weekend and are preparing for the journey home. I have been missing my boys and can't wait to get home to see them. h and dw too. They are trying to convince me to come back the last week of June for the Mission Nashville. Where the kids will be working to help the less fortunate residents with clean up and what ever else is on the list. I'm not sure I am ready for that one. 
talk to ya'll later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all and thanks!  I'm still smiling.

Stanley, yep, I was thinking the same thing...will be sorry to get it dirty. Lol

Already enlisted DH to wash and wax it. For whatever reason...he loves to do that thing.

My mom thinks it's the transmission too. We stopped when I said I smelled something hot. The gauges didn't read hot, but the undercarriage was making a hot 'sound'. Hoping we didn't damage anything. It seemed to smell when there were steep hills or long grades...too much work.

She's going to consult with here mechanic to see if different tranny fluid will help....keep your fingers crossed...not just for me, but her too, as this is to transport goats in. She doesn't want to have to depend on me, when the time comes to get a truck. Nothing like the float before the truck....aye? Lol

We shall see, it's one step at a time.

BUT this may mean depending on my school horse friend if we want to go,out for treks for a while.....she has the truck, I have the trailer. Which isn't bad...but she seems to NEVER get out because she always has 'drama' brewing in her family....ugh!

Speaking of her, and I will refer to her as M from now on. I've seen M around school a lot more lately bc of testing. She's a teachers assistant. I believe I've discovered her whoa is me actions.....it's not me...her body language and demeanor is saying "ashamed". I trained her as a teacher...I know she looks up to me( for whatever reason, but I am about 12 years older and taller....hahahaha ) and we both had high hopes for her future....without getting into it, I believe she is ashamed in front of me for not 'making it' to the big time....which in my book is ridiculous...but knowing her as I do....yep, I'm also most certain of it.

Probably explains why she gets funny with me about horses sometimes....it's her way of knowing more than I about something (girls...:?).....we all have issues don't we? Like I've said before, deep down M is a good person, but has some personality quirks that keeps,her from getting hired....and keeps me going :think: oh well....

Hoping to ride today. It's to be 50s and the sky is blue. Hoping our plumber friend calls early and gets the sump pump fixed. We've stayed dry all night. Thank gosh most of,our thing are stored on elevated shelving!!!!

Ride strong today everyone!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I remember how bad the kids were when I went to church camp. I just don't think that I am cut out to put up with kids like we were. You are a brave man.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, a question....truck people...would a F250 or 2500 engine be enough to pull that trailer and two horses?

Moms DH says no way, but several other friends of ours said sure! Moms DH always seems to exaggerate things and makes everything a MOUNTAIN...so I thought I would ask you too. The friends I consulted are very knowledgable...way more so than he...but...

My oldest nephew works for GM, so hoping to get a family discount when the time is right...until,then, I'm putting a car payment away each month.. It will be nice to have a decent down payment. Also, my nephew said the same thing and told us the GM silverado was the best choice. 

BTW, he designed the Cobalt. So if you see one on the road, know a tall redhead had something to do with that! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, a question....truck people...would a F250 or 2500 engine be enough to pull that trailer and two horses?


F250 or a 2500 Series, Yes.... it would be more than perfect for a 2 Horse Trailer all day and night long, even up and down those Mountains (provided the Trailer has Brakes :lol::lol your Moms DH talks about :twisted:


.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ST...you don't even know the half of it!!:evil: hahahaha

Thanks for the input.

Also, just curious, is the f250 or 2500 series considered half ton pickups?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Here you go NM:







F250 turbo-diesel is usually best bang for the buck!
Go for used 30K miles or less and under 3 three years old.
There are many repo's out there that fit this description.

SueC: sorry for your loss.


----------



## SouthernTrails

NickerMaker71 said:


> ST...you don't even know the half of it!!:evil: hahahaha
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Also, just curious, is the f250 or 2500 series considered half ton pickups?


3/4 Ton

.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Actually, I just answered my own question. I googled it. Yes, 2500 is 1/2 ton.

Moms DH kept saying to me, you need to buy a 1/2 ton ( repeat several times and goes to consult his 'manual' since he just bought a GM 1500).

I said the f250 and GM 2500 are 1/2 tons......no listening......:-x

You would think he would know...he just bought a truck. He said his 1500 WOULD NOT pull the trailer. My coworker said 1500 would pull it with one horse easily, but more than that would be a stretch especially on mountains.

Not that I would EVER ask to use his vehicle...NO WAY!

I just wanted to know since MR. Know-it-all keeps talking.....hope my birthday dinner isn't like this!:shock: I guess he bumbarded my mother with "you need this and that and this for that trailer!" We hadn't even brought it home yet! Relax buddy....one step at a time! It doesn't even have a plate yet!:shock: zoicks shaggy! Chill out! Lol

Plummer,on his way!! The sooner I get out to ride! Actually it frosted last night, so I'll wait til this afternoon when it's warmer.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM:
Your trailer is probably around 3400lbs.
With two horses @ 1100lbs. each you're at 5600lbs. for towing.
A 150 series would have no problem pulling this as long as =>6.0 liter V8

Although consider 4 wheel drive, many areas I have parked for riding the 4WD has saved my a$$.
Soggy ground after rain or spring daily thaws make for getting stuck.

I hope I have provided some good info.

It is stated that some SUV's are capable of handling small trailers.
Then the repair bills roll in.
IMO an adequate truck is required.


----------



## Koolio

I agree a half ton will pull your trailer, but, how well depends on what kind of towing you do. If you are hauling up large hills or in high winds, you might want something heavier. Try to find a truck that has comfortably more than the towing capacity you need but that isn't going to be a big gas guzzling monster. 

I haul my little 2 horse aluminum trailer with my 1/2 ton Tundra and barely know it is there. Many years ago we had a Ford F 150 and hauled one horse in a steel 2 horse stock trailer back from Saskatchewan. In a head wind, it was scary and all the truck could handle. I think newer half tons today offer quite a bit more in towing capacity and power than the old ones. I agree 4WD is a great feature. I use mine often, not only in the Mud, but also in the snow. If I have to haul to the vet or somewhere in winter, I wouldn't even think about not using the 4WD on snowy, icy roads.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, yep good info. Thanks!

Yep, I agree 4x4 is required. We use DHs all the time in his now jalopy/ blazer. :lol: especially when we haul the ATVs to camp. Never know what we will find in the mountains.

Will keep all the info for when the time comes...hoping sooner than later. I think the $$$ holds DH back from buying...and he's on a mission to keep this dang blazer running. Lol

Speaking of $$$$. We got the bill for his heart surgery. Anyone want to take a guess to what the whole kit and kaboodle cost? Luckily we've been covered by insurance up until this point...but another reason we are hesitant to purchase a new vehicle right now. Not sure if anything else will roll in...

Any guesses?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and far as gas goes, good point Koolio...we are fortunate that DH drives maybe a mile to work. So...he will be the main truck driver, and I will continue to drive my car, which gets very good mileage.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sue, so sorry for the loss of your lovely mare, she will always be in your heart.

Tj-Good luck on the picture-you are a gal of many talents!

Great tips, Stan.

NM-Nice trailer,Are you going to put mats in it? For towing-it all depends on the gearing, engine size fuel (Diesel is best), they have lots more torque Read the GM recalls on Silverados~Sorry, I don't always believe Google-around here 1500,150's are 1/2 tons, 2500,250's are 3/4 tons & the 350's & 3500 are 1 tons. DH's F-250 4WD diesel says it's a super duty, but he says it's a light duty, but since his is upgraded w/airbags, that makes it a heavier duty. It can all be quite confusing, but try to buy a vehicle that has a tow package already installed. I take it your trailer is a bumper pull? That's all I've ever had, but if you ever ride w/someone that has a gooseneck or fifth wheel-it sure does make the turning easier! And a good used vehicle is the best. There's one for sale now on the HF, that could probably pull anything!


----------



## Cacowgirl

My guess is $225,000, but maybe a lot more-medical costs are just crazy!


----------



## Stan

Nickers you folks in the States are spoilt when it comes to tow vehicles. We are stuck with 4 cylinder diesels Isuzu or Toyota. Great big V8s use to much fuel when used around town.

And as for a 6 litre V8 Cheve make it a stick shift and it will tow your house as well as the horse. 

Not only that, Ill nip over help you husband polish it. 

If its an auto, and if the transmission oil is cooled by being routed through the bottom of the radiator, I would change that and put an oil cooler on or make the dealer do it as part of the deal. Isuzu is also GEM.

Well now its off to work The Isuzu has burnt out its muffler $450 for the part and I have to install it. Only in NZ, they know how to rip customers off and then the retailers wonder why we buy on line. I ordered 5 cotton shirts from the states with the rate of exchange and shipping it comes to $60nz a shirt. That's a saving of $60nz a shirt, cotton shirts cost a fortune here upwards of $120 each. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: My guess @ 185K ???


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright everyone I have truly encountered Spring today!
Iris kicking in the pond







Lilies bustin' out everywhere







Hosta's purple tips starting to peak through the dirt







Forsythia in almost full bloom







Briers with new bright green leaves








Ah for the horses, right now I have
Dirt Ball
Dirt Bag
Dirty
and Pigpen
New names since they lay in the mud and enjoy the sun.
We will omit their pictures today, it's not pretty.
But they are very happy!!!

Next weekend will be the maiden voyage for the horses.
We will ride on an Easter egg hunt, 2.5 hour ride of pent up energy.
I will enjoy this, I will most likely camp for one night on this one, maybe two.
It has still been a bit chilly at night though.


----------



## SueC

Thank you all for your kind messages. After 31 years, not having my mare around feels like someone removed the moon, but in a personal way. The bottom keeps dropping out of my stomach. I wish I'd had a magic wand, then I would have turned the clock back for her and halved her age. She loved to run and eat and look at views, and just live in general.

Those spring flowers look nice, MR. I bet you guys are all looking forward to warmth and sunshine. We are waiting for the season to break - for the rains to start. Pasture is measly.

We had friends over last night who are also building a strawbale house, and at about the same stage. They are living in a container while completing the house, and have a little garden shed with a toilet and shower. Their house is coming along great, and like us they're a bit burnt out and anxious to see the end of it. Their children love our donkeys; I gave them brushes and they gave our long-ears a good scrub, which was appreciated! Especially Mary Lou, who gets dreadlocks without regular grooming. Then we made pizza, and they helped chop and grate cheese and assemble, while talking about how tomatoes are really fruits not vegetables because they have seeds in. Very entertaining. Living room now complete and nearly all the books in the bookshelves. Still looking for the candle stand.

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Celeste

About the medical bills; my husband had an outpatient heart procedure and it was all done with catheters. The bill was over $50,000. I am guessing major surgery to replace an aorta would be over $300,000.

About trucks; I would for sure get 4-wheel drive and I would get a big truck with lots of power. I hate hauling with anemic trucks.

Truck

Another truck


----------



## Eole

I work in ER an have absolutely no clue of the costs involved. Public system, right? :wink: Maybe if we (patients AND staff) knew, we wouldn't waste so much in time and tests. 

MR, you are easily 6 to 8 weeks ahead of us in spring. We still have 3-4 feet of snow to melt before seing any flowers. It's such an exciting time of year to see little shoots coming out. AND planning to ride and camp, lucky you.

NM, congratulations on the new trailer, very nice. Same question as CCG: is the floor comfortable enough as is, or do you need to add rubber mats?

As for truck discussions, I pull a similar trailer with a Toyota 4Runner, V8 4.7L. Fine with one horse. Stan, I'm considering adding a tranny cooler as I live in a hilly region and worry about over-heating. And yes, it uses way too much fuel. When pulling 2 horses, we use DH's pick up (GMC 2500HD)

Sue, how are you coping? I spend lots of time looking at your pictures and written comments, I got hooked. You have a good eye to see beauty around you. I was a biologist before, with major in plant ecology. I can see your wild plants adapt to a dry environment.

TJ, is there anything you can't do? You shoot and you paint? I'd love to see your drawings. That Madigan is adorable. Hope you have a nice Horse Monday.

Koolio, glad you spend time with your daughter, she seems to leave a big empty place in your home. You sure didn't waste any minute of that vacation week.

Welcome back home Roadyy, I'm sure you were missed by family and horses as well.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC It will probably take some time. Hang in there! You have been in my thoughts. 

Nicker Beautiful trailer. I have a F150 and a featherlite 2 horse trailer. Had it loaded w/2 one time. It did fine. I have a tow package I engage when Im pulling anything.

TJ Sorry about your sisters little dog, Madigan. I am looking forward to seeing your portrait of her when you finish.

Roaddy Glad you made it home. Welcome back.


----------



## ellen hays

uh o! Cricket sounds off in the distance. A very blank look on my face. I don't know if Roaddys back or not. I misread his post. Yall I promise, I have not lost it, even though it does appear that I have. :?


----------



## Northernstar

Egads, Maryland Rider! Those are photos of what we'll see @ the end of June! haha
It was 50 today, and sunny! On our property, there's a myriad of tall snow banks where DH has plowed all winter, next to splotches of _bare ground_! Yes, some bare ground where there was 4' of natural snowfall!! Worked hard all day doing all that can be done with two different terrains, but been there/done that! All 3 mares got good long walks in as well. I've been brushing those woolly mammoths daily, and could fill 3 garbage bags so far! The first of the sand hill cranes are migrating in, but will be met with more snow than anticipated. Bluebirds are alighting on our decks, and glad we have the houses up for them..(we have 6 up now-rough cedar/Peterson design). I always feel for the early migrants, because @ any time we can have 50's, then a blizzard! Both Flora and Fauna of the north are hardy, by golly! Black bear have been out more regularly this past week (_not_ true hibernators-biggest tracks we've ever seen were in the snow in Dec) but they're not going to get my feeder this year! No sir! Our cast iron shepherd's hook is a bent/re-bent piece of work... Our county is 90% Nat'l Forest, so the human/bear ratio is uneven. Thankfully, the MI black bear is typically shy (unless you run! _Never run_!) and they pay no mind to the horses. In my excitement to have access to an outdoor spigot again last week end, I failed to mention a good 3 mi (snowy!) trek on a fave trail where we spotted a goshawk getting dive bombed by crows- numerous mergansers in the river below. Spring is slowly sneaking in


----------



## corgi

Well, you all have been busy on here this weekend!

First of all, Sue, I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how that feels and the scariest thing is that I know I will find out someday. I have only had Isabella for 26 months and am already super attached and feel like she is part of me.

Nicker, hubby has a Ford 150 and it can pull our trailer and 2 horses. I am not sure I would attempt to pull it up mountains, but luckily, we only plan on traveling level roads.
My guess on the doc bill is $200,000. 

MR- yep, looks like Spring has arrived!

I rode for over 2 hours yesterday. The BO and two others and I went on the still muddy trails behind the farm. The BO gave us some lessons along the way. We really worked on me and water crossings. I say "me" because it is always a rider problem and very rarely a horse problem. :lol:

I finally figured out that when I look down at her head, she balks and spins around and refuses to cross. But if I look across the water and where I want to end up, she goes. She isn't happy about it, but she goes. Amazing that they can tell where you are looking.

We did this one difficult creek crossing that has a very steep approach and very steep hill coming out of it...4 times and she did great! I knew she would be sore today since we havent ridden much this winter so today we just did a short trail. Then we finished up in the arena where she must not have been too sore because she was all about the trotting and cantering. We did some barrels and some poles. She was an an angel today.

So, I go to put her away. Her paddock is finally drying out EXCEPT for the area around the water trough. The trough is surrounded by about 15 inches of water, mud, and manure. It is nasty and she will NOT walk up to it to drink when it ks like that. Since she colicked on New Year's Day, I am paranoid about her drinking enough sooooooo.....

I know it is pampering, but I have learned that she wil walk through the muck to drink if I lead her over there. She was standing there looking at the water longingly so I led her through the knee deep mud and she drank and drank and drank, maybe she would have made it over there on her own..who knows? But, the point is moot now anyway.

I stood there too long and my boots got stuck in the mud. I lost my balance and had to make a choice of falling forward or backwards. I chose back. Thank Goodness that I was close enough to the fence to pull myself back up.

I walked like the creature from the black lagoon back to hubby and the other 4 people that were out there today. Needless to say, I provided many laughs. I was covered in mud and manure.

Hubby took me into the wash stall and washed me off, fully clothed and then another boarder gave me some towels to sit on for the drive home. Note to self: always keep a change of clothes at the barn.

I hope my horse appreciated it! Oh, and one week until horse tattoo!!!!

One lf the boarders took this pic as I walked back to the barn.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Man! I'm keeping you guys around! You give me all these hints aND find me trucks!!. And a bit less expensive than I figured on paying....that's GOOD!:lol:

Sue thinking of you too....my dog, of thirteen years is suffering from many ailments, but the latest, a gallstone....up until the last two days she's been great. She's going down hill again.:-(. I upped her pain meds. I will be lost without her. I get it.

I had the most beautiful ride today! Full sun and 50*. We took some new off shoot trails I found. There was one with a little bridge, my Jay goes goes on over it. He amazes me. I know I say it all the time, but I love my guy.. I love how just goes where I point him.

I will pass the message about the cooling thingy Stan.

The trailer came with rubber mats. Here's Jay checking out the new digs...you can see them. 

MR, your a bit ahead of,us too, about two weeks I say. BUT, the peepers have come out of hibernation! That's a good sign.

Well.....the total,cost, according to the last bill we received........


1/2 MILLION:shock::shock: and yes,that is how we looked when we opened the envelope!:shock: can you say thank you for insurance???!!!! Crazy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a trail I found today. Now I need to know who owns it to ask permission to ride there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, Stanley I recall you saying you have to teach a horse to go,down hills....how do you do,that?

Jay goes down them, But very, very slowly. That is one of the reasons I bought him, I felt he was very careful when I took him down hill.

It's not too hilly here...but a bit more than out west where he originally came from...wondering if doesn't know what to do. I know Rainn has taught him a lot about being a horse since he's been here....so wondering if he doesn't know how to navigate hills well....so....how do you teach a horse how to go down hill?

This question goes out to anyone really...

Oooo corgi!:rofl:


----------



## Northernstar

Corgi, what a cute photo! Oh, the things we do for our horses.... I don't think you're pampering as the water is so deep around the trough-I've been bringing buckets of water in the morning to Laney as the snow/ice has kept her from wanting to venture to the trough. Things are melting and this little pampering will end soon here too. Like yourself, I'd much rather do a little extra for a time than have my horse colic. It's more than worth it!


----------



## Happy Place

No horses for me today. We did stuff around our place. We have a friend who is an arborist. He came and trimmed up some trees for us. I got the "nursery" all set up for more chicks. We only have 7 now, all laying. We are planning for 12-13 more. By September we'll be up to our eyeballs in eggs! Just in time to start selling at local markets.

The snow is almost completely gone here and things are even beginning to dry up. We say some turkeys, the geese and ducks are starting to next in our wetlands and the lillies are just breaking ground. I did walk through boot sucking mud yesterday, it went up and over the top of my boots. Today was clean the boots day too LOL.

Tomorrow is paper work day, since it will be raining. I have to fill out my teacher recertification paperwork and do our taxes. There will be alcohol and cake later in the evening!


----------



## Celeste

My horse used to be terrified of carrying a rider down hills. The first few times she would just stand there and not move until she saw that her friends were really going to go on and leave her there. I just kept riding her up and down hills, and she usually does pretty good with them.

1/2 million dollars? I am in the wrong business for sure.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> About the medical bills; my husband had an outpatient heart procedure and it was all done with catheters. The bill was over $50,000. I am guessing major surgery to replace an aorta would be over $300,000.
> 
> About trucks; I would for sure get 4-wheel drive and I would get a big truck with lots of power. I hate hauling with anemic trucks.
> 
> Truck
> 
> Another truck


 
You calling my Isuzu anemic I love my Isuzu its about $20 thousand cheaper than a Toyota.

Ladona those boots with the pink tops I have a pair with yellow tops and My shirts arrived from Sheplers today one week from ordering I look great in Pink.

Nickers: a horse that is raised on level ground only knows how to walk on level ground just like us. I think some folks just jump on and expect the horse to know it all.

Our horses do have an idea as NZ is mostly hills but Bugs is learning slowly. First, get it used to a crupper.

Stella had it down pat If she was in a mood straight down she would go with me laying flat back and feet in the air stopping myself from slipping forward hence the crupper. If she was in a good mood she would wind herself down walking left to right slowly down. It does not take long for them to get the hang of it. Bugs does know but being young and full of himself at times he forgets and being my boy I forgive. 

We do the same up hill winding but bugs tends to lunge which is very uncomfortable so when he does that I tend to put all of my weight forward over the horn and it tends to make him walk.

Its just practice for the horse and if there is a track that's the course I would take. However if you want something to turn the hair grey one of our friends who puts treks together sometimes takes us on some steep rides I think she does it to put the s up me it works.

Cheers all
Time to cook dinner Venison roast. Time I taught SWMBO to cook again


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Sue, how are you coping? I spend lots of time looking at your pictures and written comments, I got hooked. You have a good eye to see beauty around you. I was a biologist before, with major in plant ecology. I can see your wild plants adapt to a dry environment.


Hi Nathalie, so-so. I mean, I really think the decision had to be made, because of quality of life issues. She was going great, full of sparkle even at 31, until she had a hoof abscess late last year, which my vet misdiagnosed as a slipped stifle. She had no temperature, so he thought no infection. I still thought it was an abscess. Three days later it burst through the coronet. The flesh was just melting off her, and she'd always been a good doer. We struggled for months with huge hard feeds to try to get her weight back. She got really bad rain scald all over her in the middle of the summer drought because she was so run down. Her foot was healing up and her skin clearing, and she was just starting to fill out again when she developed intermittent cramping, where she'd stand arching her back, a couple of days ago. I didn't like the look of it and called the vet. Again, no temperature, and she was cleaning up every last bit of food in her bucket and passing manure normally. The vet thought it was a reaction to worming because of her age, and gave her a 24h pain killer. But something just didn't sit right with me about the whole thing. She'd never reacted to wormers before, and I just felt there was something really wrong.

When she came off the pain killer symptoms returned. I actually got the feeling she'd had enough. She was swinging between cramping and grazing quite normally, but looked so tired. So I went and saw my neighbour, and we put her down and buried her before I could change my mind. This wasn't going to get better, she didn't have enough left in her for it to be fair to ask her to fight again.

Turns out she did have an undiagnosed infection, despite lack of fever. When we hoisted her for burial, pus suddenly started draining out of her - either a bladder infection or a uterine infection, but no discharge while alive. That explained the colicky symptoms but still eating and passing manure. I'm a bit miffed that the vet didn't pick it, but I don't think she had much of a chance of surviving even given the best medical treatment, because of her age and poor physical condition. She was visibly losing muscle mass in the last two days in particular, even though she ate well. And also from the start, when conjecturing before the vet visited, I couldn't bear the thought of, if she had an infection, turning her into a pincushion with twice-daily IM antibiotics when she had precious little muscle to put it in. Why put her through all that pain when she was so tired and old.

I'm just glad she still had bits of her last day that were okay-ish. And I gave her some figs when I said goodbye, she loved figs (and sultanas, and dates, and carrots, and apples...). I'm also glad she was spared getting worse and worse and feeling lousier and lousier. But had I had a magic wand, I would have made her young again... :-(

I miss her like mad. So does Sunsmart, who has been closely bonded to her for three and a half years. Those two went everywhere together, side by side, and used to stand under the trees together to rest themselves in mirror image poses, one black, one white, with these little horse-smiles on their faces - neither had ever had a close equine friend before.

Sunday morning, Sunsmart was neighing forlornly and he searched the whole farm for his mare when I let him free range. Romeo too is missing her and calling for her. This is despite them seeing what happened. They can't believe it yet - I guess neither can I. We have a heard of black-and-white cows, and Sunsmart raced straight up to them Sunday morning, I'd say with the whiter cows possibly reminding him of my mare. He was weaving in and out of their herd like a cutting horse. The boys are going to have to be company for each other now. Three is (just) a herd, but two isn't...

Sunsmart keeps returning to the place she was put down and sniffing, and he's been going through the paddocks sniffing at all the manure piles, and then gazing at the horizon.

I've got lots to do but every now and then, when I'm immersed in a task and I've forgotten for a moment, I suddenly remember and my stomach just drops. I think, did I do the right thing? Could I have done anything better leading up to her illness? Did I make the right call not to put her through more treatment? Could she have made it? Was I too pessimistic? But you know, I just had this gut feeling about it the afternoon before, that she was at the end of the road. She was telling me she was hurting, and I had this uncanny sense that she was telling me to let her go. It's hard to explain.

About our photo blog, I'm glad you are getting something out of it! We wanted to document everything as a resource to other people, because we had so many questions when we began, and there was nothing really detailed from ordinary people on the web that we could find. There's strawbale.com, which is excellent, but there wasn't a step-by-step real life build like that on the web, so we did one.

How cool you are into botany!  I have a double major in biology and environmental sciences, but Brett is the one who has become fascinated with the flora out here, making a species list, and taking hundreds of photographs, only some of which we post. Have a look at this website though:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jean_hort/

They are friends of Brett's who have a decent camera and are into entomology, their photos are just breathtaking, and they're retired people doing this as a hobby! Also their Favourites section is really worth looking at, where they dig up amazing photos from other people.

I was going to ask - and then I'd better stop before this turns into a novel - whether you are anywhere near the place Anne of Green Gables was filmed? I loved those films growing up, I was already yearning for yesteryear and all that beauty and the slow way they had of doing things compared to the fast pace and over-saturation with technology in modern times, where we can get so distracted from the things that really matter...

Best wishes to you, and all here.

Sue


----------



## SueC

Ellen, thank you very much for your thoughts. Do I remember right that you lost your husband a while ago? I'm not comparing losing a horse to that, I just think that if my recollections are correct, then surely you know a lot about grief. I've only been married 6 years this year, but it's unthinkable. A friend who is 80 lost her husband last year, a wonderful man, and that was so tough for her. - Also while I think of it, you live in the forest if I remember correctly? Can you tell us a little about it, maybe a photo of your house in its setting? I love, on this forum, getting to know about other people's lives in places I've never been, and seeing all these pictures, and getting to know a few people. When I was a child I used to have pen-pals, so this medium comes easily to me.

Corgi / Ladona, I loved your story and photo!

NM71, good luck with your dog. My Mum had to put down her 17-year-old Border Collie last month, it couldn't walk anymore. She actually wheelbarrowed Bonny all over the place in the last week of her life before calling it quits. If anything bad happens, I'll be here and I know how it feels.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Darn it sue.....you made me cry.

It's too early for that!:wink:

I too love using this venue to meet new people and see what the world is about. So very cool!

Stan, thanks for the tips. I know exactly what you mean about weaving up and down. Makes sense he doesn't get the hills...and very few here too, he's learning. When I rode in the Rocky Mountains two summers ago, we weaves up and down the mountains. Gotcha!

Off I go to school with a whimsical feeling.....no more pressure of 'getting ready for the tests'....now we can have FUN....ok more fun than we had.....more projects! yea!!!

Only a four day week for me....equine Affair....four days and counting!:lol:


----------



## Rob55

Still here. I believe I was 16 last time I fell off a horse at full gallop with no injury at all. The horse zigged and I zagged. Got up and got on. The broken shoulder was of all things a softball injury. Sorry to confuse. Hope to stay with the board. I've got tons of questions. Off to work.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC Youre right, I do live in national forest and I did lose my husband 3 yrs ago. But, you know, losing something or someone hurts regardless, and I know this has been one of those points in your life that after the initial hurt is over, it will always be bittersweet. The forest does give me comfort hearing the animals and seeing nature up close. I truly appreciate the people who had the foresight to preserve the wild as they have. I get very lonely, and am not looking to marry again. I can't seem to find solid footing except thru my Father in heaven. I do so much look foreward to logging onto this thread everyday. Yall have filled an emptiness that needed to be filled. I am so greatfull to all of you. That common thread, the equine.

Corgi You are adorable in your boots and mud. I stepped into my garden this a.m. to see if there were more tator plants coming up. Rained last night and I mired pretty deep. Had my trusty rubber boots. Managed to keep my balance and was able to step back onto hard ground.

Nicker I see your horse is seriously inspecting the trailer. Hope it meets approval.

Rob55 Those sudden impacts with the ground certainly seem to make a more lasting impression than they did several decades ago. The last one I had really did a job on my confidence. :shock:

Yall all have a great day, and may God bless.


----------



## SueC

If you are unsentimental, avoid this post!

... I found this beautiful poem yesterday:


*Don’t Cry For Me*

Don't cry for me now I have died
For I'm still here, I'm by your side
My body's gone but my soul is here
Please don't shed another tear
I am still here, I'm all around
Only my body lies in the ground.
I am the snowflake that kisses your nose
I am the frost that nips your toes
I am the sun, bringing you light
I am the star, shining so bright
I am the rain, refreshing the earth
I am the laughter, I am the mirth
I am the bird up in the sky
I am the cloud that's drifting by
I am the thoughts inside your head
While I'm still there, I can't be dead.

_Author unknown_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dang it Sue........stop that!


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone is doing better today. I have a few pictures to share from the trip that I had taken with my Cell phone. Just in case the pics don't tell it. I love spending time with my daughter and getting all the pics I can of her enjoying things.









































































I'm glad to be back home. I got home around 5:30 and headed straight out to the boys. Then cleaned out the horse trailer and tried to get Trusty to load. Nope. He got front feet in once and that was the best I could get. I worked his butt every time he pulled back away from the trailer, but could not get him in. We were both sweating by 8pm when I got one hoof to stomp the floor then called it a night.
I talked to Bob, the owner of the farm, and they may not have their horses moved til this weekend so mine will not be moved to either late Sunday or one day next week. He is trying to get some stalls put up this week on his property and fence in an area that does have grass. Otherwise he will board them til he can get the property horse ready. Said they just laid $600 in grass seed and hoped for rain, but not as much as we are getting.

Have a great day.


----------



## Stan

Sue; the poem was a little hard to take after reading about the horse.


----------



## tjtalon

I've been reading everything, of course..was thinking of a poem I wrote for my 1st lesson horse; a beautiful 15 y/o Lippizan gelding who died suddenly. My instructor was heartbroken. Now, I just read Sue's poem...in case we all still have a supply of kleenex around: SueC, this was for a white horse, but the color doesn't matter; this one's for you:

PLUTO (TJ Talon 2003)

Where do White Horses go when they die?
Do they become clouds, invisible wind,
mists that rise beyond water?

Do their hearts become suns, great stars,
to warm another planet? A world free,
set free, for horses to dance in the sun.

(Once upon a time a little girl read a story,
where white horses danced in the dark
beneath the sun's reflection.
She dreamed.
Of white horses dancing, of white horses
prancing for the love of the Dance. Free.

Once upon a time she dreamed.

In the dream she danced forward between
two white horses, leading them into a field
of long sweet grass.
Behind them swept the arms of home,
a stable filled with warm light hay, and portraits
of great White Horses.)

Where do White Horses go when they die?
Do they become warm light, a flower's edge,
a tuft of sweet grass beside water?

Do their eyes become worlds, great planets,
to see another living? A life free,
set free, for us to dance in the sun.

That's for you, Sue, and for everyone who has lost their best friend.

(The first "dream" reference is of course from my childhood reading of "Airs Above The Ground", and the second I really did dream, around 10 or 12 years ago).


----------



## tjtalon

Sometimes, on HorseMondays, I "take" one or the other of you here with me (& sometimes it's everyone, "ya'all come, look at this!") Today I took SueC & Ellen, to be "with" me for the quiet around the horses & just be in that peaceful space.

So, you two were with me. Tho', I did start out this HorseMonday by waking up not feeling all that well, & thought of everyone...feeling good or not, the horses still need mucked,fed,watered & paid attention to. If I had my own horse, that sure would need to be done. So, got my b..t out the door, fortified w/coffee & Advil.

Didn't see Janice when I got there; she'd just gotten home @ 2am from a trip. So went out & said hi to all the horses. All greeted me, even Nej, who doesn't give me a second thought usually, but they were looking for breakfast, as Janice's husband had been feeding earlier all week (so couldn't take the greetings w/warm fuzzy, but it was nice anyway!). Then faced ten horses with ten pens & run-outs filled w/2 days of poo. The wind was amazing & quite cold (had to have been 35-40 mph, with gusts of more; almost blew me over a couple of times). 

So, went muckin' away. Watched out for Spirit trotting & spinning around in her pen, anxious for breakfast (and a couple of times coming to me & bowing, as she's in the past been trained to bow for a cookie). Had no cookies (have no intention of creating a Cookie Monster around me when mucking, either!!) Janice came out to feed about the time I was finishing her four. I took a break, then went for the rest.

Was in Tommy's pen (with only Addie to go) when Janice came up to chat. She wanted to know how I was doing before going back up to the house. I said I'd been daydreaming, but would like to take it out of the daydream stage, and figure out how to afford lessons w/out mucking. She said we could work that out. I said I have to find the money somehow. She gave me her considering, high-head-tilted look that reminds me so much of how a horse looks at you when they're considering something, and said I've gone from wanting to learn to ride and being afraid, to wanting to ride. She's right.

I thought about that on the drive home. I realized I'm feeling a longing to ride, where for so long (since the ancient crash) it's been a longing to just be around horses, no matter how (and "oh, I don't want to ride, just be around them" kind of thoughts). Oh. I just crossed a barrier somehow, sometime this past year. Didn't even realized it happened.

I do know that I now can fill the big 'barrow totally full & dump it onto the pile's edge (did that 7 times this morning). I know when I'm mucking and talking to one, I'm now watching their ears and eyes and tiny movements (told that to Janice this morning, she said "Now you're learning Horse". I said, yup.) I also know I really have to figure out how to stop loading manure and find some way to just pay for lessons, because Janice is really, really good.

On another note, found out that little Black Beauty is being sold to a trainer in Elizabeth CO, so she'll finally get what she needs. She'll make a lovely little horse for an experienced rider. Janice has bought a retired show quarter horse named "Tux". Says he's way experienced, "bomb proof" w/regards to all kinds of scary stuff, but...sits down in the cross-ties. She said that will take some work. He's arriving later this week, so will get a look at him this coming Monday.

I did read everything from the past 2 days, but can't remember it all. Welcome home, Rick! Love to all.


----------



## Roadyy

I would still do some of the mucking even if it were just around the horse you ride. That gives you ownership of the responsibility of that horse while you are there. Hope that makes sense. 

I'm going to try and get the horse trailer moved around by the shop this evening and try to work on replacing the floor in the dressing room and the tack compartment. Then lay new plywood over that with rubber matting. Do some sanding on the inside where the horses go and repaint it white in there. Replace the tail lights and weld a pipe across the bottom of the back to keep anymore damage being done to horses getting their legs under there. Hope that will be enough to bring a fair price.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, Rick, that does make sense. And, it's going to be awhile before I can figure out how to pay for lessons anyway. Much mucking is in my future. But I do understand what you're saying...I wish I could have the spectrum around me as my own; my horse, my mucking, my care for the horse...all the expense & effort & time & money...
I just got really tired today. I just want to learn to ride, to ride; the double-mucking 10 horses in wind-gale was intense; no way could I have done a lesson. Just want to go a bit farther, but have to be/learn patience. No "pulling on the shoots of plants in new gardens to make them grow", I know that.

I'm listening.



Have a favor to ask, of those on you on FaceBook: you don't have to "friend" me, of course, but if you'd please find me (under Terry Talon, might have a pic of me & Addie or a pic of my goofy face w/glasses) and please click on the posting form my instructor (posted today): from Janice Olson via Rocky Mountain Riding Therapy re the GypsyHorse. We're trying to win a trained youngster.


----------



## ellen hays

Tj, That's a beautiful poem. I luv those white dancing stallions. Hey, and we are with you when you are enjoying the quietness of being with the horses. They do converse with us thru body, ears, and eyes. They are good for your soul.

You would laugh at me every morning greeting all my animals. My hens are so amusing when they run to their feed. All I hear are ten little pairs of feet just a runnin'. My horse Red was dancing to the wind when I let him out into the larger area today. Rearing and jumping straight up and whirling around. They are beautiful creatures. Again, thanx for the poem, it was beautiful.


----------



## ellen hays

And, hey yall, Roaddys home. This time for real. I think I got it right this time. Welcome home Roaddy!!:lol:


----------



## SueC

Sorry Stan and NM71 and anyone else. :-(

Terry, what a wonderful poem, thanks so much for posting that. And it _totally_ worked for this situation also because my mare was grey.

Morning over here, just making tea. My husband has the day off work, and Elijah the plasterboard whiz is coming back to our house again to continue to flush the board joints for us in the bedrooms and corridor. Tinyliny told me in the US flushing is called "mudding and taping" - and though we hung the bedroom ceilings and internal dividing walls ourselves, after having one go at flushing in the kitchen, we decided we would get Elijah to do the rest (he also hung and flushed our big ceiling, bathrooms and laundry back in 2012). He has done in one day yesterday what would have taken us two at least a week! And did it flawlessly, of course.

All the American folks: Have a good rest, and a good day tomorrow.  Stan, enjoy your lunch! I'm suddenly getting quite aware of international time zones...


----------



## ellen hays

SueC, Ok. Now I know what youre having done at your house. I have just recently been introduced to sheetrock mud. I had some places that were left by the builder and with alittle guidance, I managed to make repairs. I emphasize "managed." I bet letting someonelse take over for a while is a nice change. The drudgery of building seems awful towards the end. But, your straw house is so neat.


----------



## Northernstar

Sue, I just had the chance to read your post of what had actually happened to your girl-I felt such a big lump in my throat. I'm so sorry you had to see her suffer as you did, but you did so much trying to nurse her back. After seeing the video I could tell she was a noble and wise horse, full of life, and so beautiful with the wind blowing through her mane- albeit the cause was the arrival of newcomers that day! (I had to add that to make us both smile because I have tears on my cheeks after reading your poem).... My heart horse is Star, and as I read your recollections and specifically how "she would stand looking out at the view", I can't help but feel like "Kindred Spirits", Sue. My girl hasn't left me yet, but my heart aches/smiles when I read of your daily thoughts of missing her. Of course I dearly, dearly love my other 2 mares, and have different kinds of bonds with them, but Star is the girl that can read my every gesture, movement, word, and will stand like a statue if I fall off, then bend down to make sure I'm ok. She has that noble way of looking out over the view, and I have tons of photos of her doing so.... Please know that even though I've not lost a horse, I'm feeling your heart ache as if I had. Not for many, many years, Lord willing! Now I've written a novel! So.... I'll share that I have been very fond of the Anne of Green Gables books/movies for years!! I've read them all and own most- I have a 1st edition copy of "Anne's House of Dreams", which is L.M. Montgomery's _real _intended marriage of Anne and Gilbert (it picks up right where it should after we see the "Kiss on the Bridge" in the movie) and can highly recommend reading. Yes, I own all the DVD's from the original PBS series. I've read a few biographies of Montgomery, and many of her journal entries. My husband is a 6' 2" Fish Tech/Great Outdoorsman, and has watched those movies with me a zillion times. There is no one who could deny the story is a masterpiece! If I were to go back to that wonderful era, I could say I'd be very much an "Anne"- I'll get straight A's in my studies and sip tea for a short time with old ladies, but take myself to the woods, row across the lake and "Drink in the blossoms" as often as I could.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! This group,gets Better and better each day!. I was telling my coworker how my iPad has become such an addiction...I didn't tell him exactly why....this here little thread:wink:. Don't think he'd understand.

I believe it was Ellen who said she looked forward to logging on each morning and that a commonality of the equine has brought us all together....but honestly...I think it's more than that.

The more I get to know each of you, the more I think we have ....something....a need of some sort that guided us here, and has held us here. ( because so many have come and gone...). Personally, I needed horse friends, friends who were kind, gentle, Friends who make me LAUGH daily, those who are understanding, intelligent and nonjudgmental. You all,give me that..and more, but those are the first adjectives I came up with....so Ellen, maybe that is what we gives you! I've thanked you all before, but I'll do,it again....thank you!

As far as international time zones, I have NZ, Australia, and Mountain time zones on my phone.:lol: My coauthor and cartoonist are from Aus and NZ, so I needed and liked to kinda have an idea of what time they were in. Now it's great to keep track of you guys too! Glad I'm no the only person who thinks like that.

I think I like being here too bc we all think alike in a manner of speaking....like keeping track of time zones...I know no one who does that besides me...or until now! I've always felt I had an obscure brain. And think WAY differently than most...I finally feel,comfortable someplace.

Hey, STANLEY ( notice the caps? I'm hollering at you from across the pond.:lol::lol my mom talked to her mechanic...he recommended the same thing as you did, the tranny cooling thingy! I think we can keep,you around a bit longer!! Lol. He can't guarantee it will solve the problem, but thinking we could at least get some rides in close to home, like rainn's old moms place, and a few state parks.

School went fast today, but....ugh, where did the weekend go. After a nice weekend, I am very slow getting started on Mondays. To top it off, I have my field student come it at 7:45. :shock: so I have to have my nice face on, when I really feel like this:twisted:....this morning I just really wanted to be a bit lazy and let the kids work on a little project, but with him there, I'm supposed to be teaching him something....only one more week, and he will be done. He's good and really nice....but I'm ready to be just me and the kids. 

The increased pain meds seem to helping my dog a bit. She's eating a bit more and traipsing through the field as I clean stalls. Hang in there little buddy...hang in there.:-(

It's rainy here and the new sump pump is working nicely!:thumbsup:

Finally went and saw my dad tonight. It's been two weeks.:shock: bad daughter. He's still in rehab home. He looks great, and jumped out of bed for dinner. Way better than last time.

TJ, glad you had a good day.

That's it for now. Have a good night all!


----------



## Eole

Oh! Sue, don't be sorry for touching our hearts and I thank you for sharing this with us. She told you when she had enough and you were kind and courageous enough to take the decision to let her go in peace. I wish we could ease your pain, but only time will. Then will remain the love and the smiles with good memories.

That link to your friends' pictures is awesome. I was an avid bird watcher before and those birds are gorgeous. I'm nowhere near Anne of Green Gables, but I did visit the place long ago, on a kayaking trip. It's in the Maritimes, the most eastern provinces of Canada.

*Ellen Hays*, I'm glad you joined this thread; I also found a feeling of "belonging" when I discovered this group. Wisdom, humor, love of nature and animals; somehow we have more in common than people I've know for years.
Same with *NorthernStar*, your input is always so positive, your love for nature is contagious.
*HappyPlace*, when is your next encounter with Big Red? I hope your find your safe equine Partner that will take you back in the saddle.
*TJ*, that's a lovely poem. You are an artist with many talents.

I finally took Alizé for a ride today, on the road that's mostly free of ice now. I didn't ride for weeks, just saddled and go. She was very relax. Too much even, I had to convince her to move faster. Crazy arabians, right?


----------



## SueC

Nathalie, do tell me about the gorgeous grey in your avatar photo! I have a thing for grey horses, in case you couldn't tell. ;-) Yes, the Horts take amazing photos. Totally second all your comments. And NM71's too.

NS, wonderful post, thank you.  I'd love to hear about your horses too.

Stan, this is going back a while, but I meant to ask you if in NZ some people eat possum?

Thanks, Ellen.  How were your woods today?

I hope everyone has a great night / day.


----------



## Eole

NM, you stole my words about the community here. :wink:
Glad your dog is a little better so you can enjoy him longer. 

Sue, what do you have the herd of cows for: milk? Meat?

Here's a few pictures from my home, I live in a heavily forested hilly area and we had to clear the side of the mountain to make the pasture. (we sacrificed a young forest that grew after a fire, but kept the mature trees) A land of gentle mountains and lakes everywhere.

I'm French, if you need translation on the plan, let me know. Pretty sure you can all figure it out! :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Oh! Sue, don't be sorry for touching our hearts and I thank you for sharing this with us. She told you when she had enough and you were kind and courageous enough to take the decision to let her go in peace. I wish we could ease your pain, but only time will. Then will remain the love and the smiles with good memories.
> 
> That link to your friends' pictures is awesome. I was an avid bird watcher before and those birds are gorgeous. I'm nowhere near Anne of Green Gables, but I did visit the place long ago, on a kayaking trip. It's in the Maritimes, the most eastern provinces of Canada.
> 
> *Ellen Hays*, I'm glad you joined this thread; I also found a feeling of "belonging" when I discovered this group. Wisdom, humor, love of nature and animals; somehow we have more in common than people I've know for years.
> Same with *NorthernStar*, your input is always so positive, your love for nature is contagious.
> *HappyPlace*, when is your next encounter with Big Red? I hope your find your safe equine Partner that will take you back in the saddle.
> *TJ*, that's a lovely poem. You are an artist with many talents.
> 
> I finally took Alizé for a ride today, on the road that's mostly free of ice now. I didn't ride for weeks, just saddled and go. She was very relax. Too much even, I had to convince her to move faster. Crazy arabians, right?


Once a birder, always a birder, Eole! I don't _specifically_ bird, (strange phrase, but how else to explain?), as there are _species galore_ right here and where I hike. Put up a few different feeders for kicks and see what comes around this year-unless you're in bear country like myself....
Happy Place, I hope you'll give Big Red another try, but before going straight for the saddle, establish respect on the ground with him first-do this every day without even getting on his back for a week. I'm sorry to give this message in another's post and meant to mention long ago-(I have scant time for the computer these days)... My advice (through trial and error) is to get to know him on the ground. Walk him with the lead through various terrain/have him pick up all 4 feet whenever you wish/lunge him/make sure he does these things when you wish. Put the saddle on after a few days of just groundwork, then do groundwork with the saddle on without mounting. Pick his feet/groom/walk him without mounting._ Make sure you are very firm if he_ _shows one iota of disrespect, and if he does, repeat until he's respectful._ Horses will always try at first to see what they can get away with, and you must nip it in the bud within 3 seconds. They have excellent memories, and if we shrug anything off (easy to do if we're tired/frustrated!) It will be twice the challenge next time! A firm, "Quit!" or low, "Nooo!" works good. Look him in the eye-take a firm grip on the lead and he will get the answer he was looking for through his behavior - "Am I the leader in this, or is she?" Once he sees you are all business when he misbehaves, (nuzzles, loves, treats, etc can come later) _he will relax_, believe it or not, and take his proper place. _You are the 'alpha' of the 'herd'_, and he's needing that leadership. Hope this tidbit helps! Need to get to sleep, or else I'd offer more, but I have no doubt you're getting the gist


----------



## SueC

I'm not sure all horses will try to see what they can get away with, some really don't, they are so kind. One of our legend Australian horsemen (long deceased) wrote some training manuals (he spent his lifetime training, educating, competing, dealing with problem horses; started as an army horse trainer) which I used in all my horses' education. He thought, and I think, that most misbehaviours are the consequence of the horse not knowing what is wanted of him, and most vices have been inadvertently taught to horses by their handlers. Not all mind you, and groundwork is always an excellent thing to do. But I like Tom Roberts' philosophy of quiet calm persistence, and never losing your temper around horses, or being rough with them.

A friend wrote me this recently, "We are as gods to our animals and so we should treat them.....with love and kindness, they shall not suffer." I liked that.

If a horse does get disrespectful, I agree it certainly needs to know that's not OK. NS, I think you're not saying anything different to what I'm saying anyway. 

Nathalie, what a lovely place!  Beautiful photos.


----------



## SueC

Nathalie, they are dairy steers who will be free-ranged at our place until they have naturally grown to market size. This will prevent them going into a feedlot, which is something I am passionate about. They may not be getting very long lives, but I'm going to make sure that the quality of their lives is great, and that they have the least amount of stress possible throughout their life spans.

Our last lot of cattle was Angus, and they went to market last year. We only had four of those, as we are doing everything on a shoestring. From their proceeds we bought nine calves from a neighbouring dairy, and paid for a cabinetmaker's wages.

I still miss Wills, who was such a nice animal. I used to be able to sit at his feet while he quietly chewed his cud and sniffed my hair. He also loved drinking from a hose, and a nice scratch. We were good buddies. I kept him until he was three and so massive he had to go to a bull abattoir, even though he was a steer. He was the record steer at the sale, the heaviest. At three their feet start to become an issue if they live on soft ground... I couldn't take on clipping his feet as well, although I did consider it!  And I think he will have fed a lot of people. Producing food is part of what we do, and animals are necessary for the land.

When we're done building I want to get a house cow. And we'll have chickens.

My Sunsmart has a French great-grandmother, her name was Dame du Buisson! (I'm not sure if it was meant to be "Boisson" as in forest, so Lady of the Forest. Does the name make any sense to you with the spelling as is?) She was a lovely mare, whom I rode as a young child before I got my Arabian mare.

You have an Arabian, no?


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning Gang! I is a beautiful day here. I am drinking coffee and watching the mist rise from the lowlands of the forest behind my house. Of course, I have been out to see my critters. Had a neighbor's game rooster and hen in my barnyard. I threw them some scratch when I fed my chickens. Red always greets me when I bring him his breakfast. Great life.

Yall were talking about birding. We have the woodpeckers around here the cartoon character "Woody Wood Pecker" came from. If you are familiar with the cartoon character, this species acts very similar. They are beautiful, but they act really goofy.:shock:

Eole, Those pictures are beautiful. Canada. Wow. Gorgeous place anyway!

SueC, How are you today. Hope things are looking up a bit. Always thinking of how you are doing.

Stan, Was it you that was cooking the venison roast? Yum! Youre giving me ideas, I have one in my freezer.

TJ, Make that dream of riding real! You can do it!

Yall all have a great day. I will be looking forward to reading your posts. I am going to have to take notes, I can't remember everything after I have read it. That's ok, aging is an adventure. If you can remember it all!


----------



## Roadyy

Nathalie, that is a beautiful lay out of the property. I really like the front of the house for eye candy.

It is a beautimous day here as well, Ellen.. 

SueC, sounds like some huge beef you got over your way. I liked the pictures of the donkeys coming in and the other horses greeting them with their dance.


Tj, hope you were able to get some accomplished on your painting. 



Before I forget I want to post this response to the aging. Kinda fitting talking about forgetting and aging.lol

I remember a scene in the Guardian.


And I quote Maggie:
I've always been old Ben. Ya' know what though, I don't mind. I mean if my muscles ache, it's because I've used 'em. It's hard for me to walk up them steps now, its 'cuz I walked up 'em every night to lay next to a man who loved me. I got a few wrinkles here and there, but I've layed under thousands of skies with sunny days. I look and feel this way, well cuz I drank and I smoked. I lived and I loved, danced, sang, sweat and screwed my way through a pretty dang good life if you ask me. Getting old ain't bad Ben. Getting old, that's earned.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm with you Ellen, by the time I finish reading all the posts, some of it had flown out of my head already! At least, who said what. I rode w/my last riding partner for over twelve years-we were so attuned to each other. When I moved here a neighbor had horses & was so excited to get a riding partner, but our styles are quite different, and when she started bringing her (unmannered) dog & then her kicking young horse-it really fell apart. We seldom ride together any more. Another neighbor is going to be getting horses soon-maybe mules, & she is a another fun person, but don't know if she just wants to ride on our dirt roads, or go off wrangling through the rocks & cactus-which is really not to my liking. I think my allergies are calming down a bit-finally-I am sleeping better,& the coughing is slowing down-hopefully I will get some energy back soon & maybe even my appetite. Although I would like to lose another 15 pounds first-LOL! I try to keep up w/keeping the pens clean, brushing them, letting them know they are appreciated. I have been lunging them a bit, too, when I can. The young mare has a lot to learn about that, yet. I'm hoping to take the donkey out for a walk later today.

DH is all caught up on getting the new motor & transmission into the Jeep, so all other projects are taking a back seat to that-he is such a motorhead! But at least I don't have to worry about breaking down somewhere!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! (still morning here) 

all this talk about death, dieing and old age has me dreaming of my dog dieing. I woke myself up twice last night crying about it. :-( I prayed he would take her in her sleep....I don't know if I can handle having to make the decision to put her to sleep. :-( I cry just thinking about it. (like now....) I had to make that decision when I was 18, and it surely broke my heart.

I am so torn about going to the Equine Affaire this weekend. I have wanted and planned this trip literally for months. I feel guilty and selfish about wanting to go so badly, as I feel she is going down hill. what if she dies when I am not around? I would feel awful. DH will be gone too....Mom's DH will be 'baby sitting'.

Called the vet, they are giving me more pain pills to help her through the weekend. I was about out. Maybe it's the dreams that have me so on edge. This feeling is just dreadful.

I am taking Friday off to head to Columbus. there is just so much to do here to be prepared....it's overwhelming. maybe that too is making me blue. :? I have my lists going...helps me keep focused. :lol:

it's raining here.......:-(

Gotta go....sorry for the sad sack. 

Eole, beautiful place!! (there's a positive:wink


----------



## Eole

NS, you're right, I'm still a birder, but I watch from my porch instead of going after them in remote places. My binoculars are always close by. We have feeders and the lake gives us plenty to see, especially in migrations. Ellen, the woodpeckers are funny, we have many species around.

Thanks Roadyy. The wood facing is nice but requires maintenance. I like your quote. 

CCG, a riding partner would be nice, you were lucky to have a good one for so long. 

Sue, Eole is a 12 yo arabian and came to us as a 6 months old colt. We didn't want a colt, didn't want a grey and didn't want a fourth horse either. Long story, but we took him temporarily as a companion to my lonely mare, and he stayed. He was an absolute devil the first couple years and I kept telling him he'd end up in my freezer...:evil: He's the only being able to make me lose patience, he taught me self-control (which I "thought" I already had) He is on a small frame, so DH didn't back him more than 5 times. So, he didn't do much for years, just a pasture pet.

Then, when I felt enough confidence in my skills, I started riding him 3 years ago. And you know what? He's so much fun! He loves people, loves to learn, loves to have a job to do. He's still green despite his age and can still be a handful at times, but he has totally transformed since we work together.
Eole last fall:


----------



## Critter sitter

hi all I am back to work today. I am gonna be sore tonight. I have pictures I need to upload of out ducks we got for the barn and pond . Rick you will love them

I am Really missing riding .. I want to ride so bad


----------



## ellen hays

nicker, I am so sorry your dog is so sick. It is never easy to have to make the decision to have a pet put down. That's the part of having a pet I don't want to deal with. I have had several put down and it is never easy. I don't know which is harder to do, letting them continue like they are or making that final call. They become a part of us when we have had them so long. I wish there was something I could do to make this easier on you.


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, He is a handsome fella and I wish I would have been able to keep the 13 year old Standardbred mare I had and finished her for riding. She is with a good woman now who has been able to enjoy her the way she needed. She was able to have her trainer help finish what I started in transitioning her from brood mare to riding. Her owner sent me videos of them riding in the pasture and she was doing so well. That is the one that got away for me. 16.2 hands and stunning build as well as w/t/c on line. I go back and watch the videos of her from me working with her, often.


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, I am glad to hear you are going back to work already and have no doubt you will feel it tonight. I look forward to the duck pictures as soon as you can post them. How soon will it be before you can comfortably ride again?


----------



## Roadyy

I always enjoy a reason to share pics of her so here are a few.


































































This is what she looked like when I first got her last February.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen...pure and simple.....thanks.:wink:

Eole....WOW, he just stunning! 

Roaddy...she too is beautiful!

The sun is out, And it has warmed up. Time to go out and spend it with the horses...and of course my Maggie.:wink: she's in better spirits now, and my DH has talked me off my ledge for now. He's a good guy.:lol:

Magic horse breathe, here I come!:happydance:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

Nathalie, Eole is gorgeous!

Rick, so is she. Stunning.

Lori, glad to hear you are back at work and on the mend. You'll be back in the saddle before you know it!

Nicker, I am so sorry about your dog. I have been through that before. I understand your reluctance to leave her for the weekend but I still think you should go. 

I am detoxing from my Diet Coke addiction this week. Oh my! I was drinking anywhere from 2-5 diet sodas a day. Started hearing about what aspartame can do to some people and decided to quit cold turkey. Wow. Headaches and fatigue have hit me hard. Just need to get through 3-5 days and I should have it all out of my system. There is no proof that it causes health problems, but i don't want to take any chances. I have been drinking water and unsweet tea for the last two days. That has to be better for me.

Heading to see Isabella after work tomorrow. 3 more days of work and then a week off for Spring Break. And 5 days until tattoo time! Have a good evening (morning for our friends down below) everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Don't have alot to say, just read posts & enjoyed the pictures. Our "family" has grown suddenly, which is wonderful! I'm w/Ellen, going to have to start jotting things down to be able to reply to each as well as I'd like to.

Have barely started on the picture, have just had no time (and, not a painting, I'm rotten w/oils,acrylics or water color), will be pencil/colored pencil/charcoal. I have to get it out of my head, too, that I want it to be "perfect", because the picture is important to my sister. The thought has made me scared to start, so gotta get rid of that and think "just a picture of a dog...that's all.."

Ellen, I won't give up on this horse dream. Have alot of thinking to do 'tho. Something has to change up about the whole thing (and I don't think I'm going to win the lottery, lol!) Feeling very pressured from work & $$$ areas of my life right now, which is no doubt affecting the creative process w/the picture and my feelings w/my present horse involvement. 

Nicker, I'm sorry your dog's situation is making you feel scared about going away this weekend. I wouldn't know what to do; if "I" went, & something happened w/the dog, I'd feel horrible. "I'd" think of the dog the whole time I was away. If "I" stayed home & the dog was just fine over the weekend, "I'd" feel like an idiot for not going to something I've looked forward to. Not much help, am I? Since the dog is your great Friend, 'tho, I bet the dog would say, if could speak "I love you. Go do what you love. That's what I love about you."

That's all for me today. Got home late, as attended a continuing education class for my EMT-B. Which was interesting, & got 3 hours. I got called (we all do) a "security guard" again today (this time by a paramedic, but it's everyone, almost every day). I get so tired of that and for some reason my sensitivity "immune system" faltered and I just felt bad. Nothing against true security guards, who perform valuable services every day (and could face more actual danger than I ever have or will...knock on wood), but...I do a WHOLE lot more than walk around a building or two and check for locked doors. It's hard to hold onto a sense of self-esteem sometimes.

Thank God for the involvement I DO have with horses.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> all this talk about death, dieing and old age has me dreaming of my dog dieing. I woke myself up twice last night crying about it. :-( I prayed he would take her in her sleep....I don't know if I can handle having to make the decision to put her to sleep. :-( I cry just thinking about it. (like now....) I had to make that decision when I was 18, and it surely broke my heart.
> 
> Called the vet, they are giving me more pain pills to help her through the weekend. I was about out. Maybe it's the dreams that have me so on edge. This feeling is just dreadful.


NM71, I am sorry you feel like that, it's not nice. :-( Is it mostly arthritis wrong with your dog, combined with old age?

My mother had to make the decision to put down her 17-year-old Border Collie last month, so she and I have been mutually commiserating on the telephone. On top of everything else, my mother feels guilty somehow because she made that decision, but this isn't fair of course. As I said to mum, you didn't decide she was going to die at all, that was going to happen one way or another, you just decided she wasn't going to suffer unnecessarily anymore. (Bonny had a stroke a year ago and was very slow, then got to the stage she couldn't walk suddenly, and my mother pushed her around in a wheelbarrow for the last week.)

It's never easy, this aspect of life. The people and animals we love, we want them to live forever. The Stoics, an ancient group of Greek philosophers, had a simple approach to this topic, reasoning like this: While I am alive, death is not here. When I am dead, I won't know it, so what is the point in worrying about it? It's an almost comical point of view. However, I think it's true that those left behind have a rougher time than the departed. My mare isn't hurting anymore, but I am, over the unfairness of it, and because I miss her.

I was listening to a Bob Geldof album, and heard the line, "Mortality is a small price to pay for existence." That's an interesting thought, too.

I guess I've been through this decision process many times before. Growing up on a place where my parents bred horses, and kept them in their old age, there were always endings. Horses don't seem to go peacefully very often of their own accord - we only had one mare who did that, when she was 26. She spent the last week suddenly ranging far from the other horses (she was left to roam free), going on long walks by herself, to all the places she had been as part of her fitness training when a young race mare. My father would find her standing in the middle of a faraway field, just looking at the scenery. She would come home super affectionate to people and other horses, doing "cuddle rounds" - then one morning, she was just curled up in a sleeping position in her loosebox. She actually died in her sleep.

Mostly it's much more difficult, because I've been with a number of horses who just ended up with horrific colics, and then you get to the point you have to give up, and then with the benefit of hindsight you regret not giving up earlier, and you have to find some comfort in their pain medication, and that they had a great life. With me, because when something like this happens to my parents' horses, I'm often down at their place for moral and nursing support, I kind of go on autopilot through the whole thing, as was the case with my mare on Saturday. I kind of switch out of the emotional side temporarily, and just concentrate on making the animal comfortable and evaluating where things are going rationally. I have to switch out of feeling because I don't want the animals to pick up negative vibes, fear, despair on their behalf, they can read us so well; I just have to stay positive for them and soothing and warm. The emotional impact happens afterwards for me. I feel awful for ages, in a very physical way. Eventually the physical reaction stops, and there is a residual sadness mixed with a gratefulness for all the good things that happened in an animal's life. But until then, when I feel rotten like that, talking about it helps, as does just letting the tears out.

Because I was dealing with two ancient horses for a while, I kind of knew it was likely I would have to make a decision like that. I always said to Brett that I didn't want to drag things out unnecessarily at the end. Knowing you will have to do that doesn't make it any easier, but I think one of the reasons I could make that decision on Saturday is because I didn't let myself think about it too much. If I hadn't acted quickly when the data was in, so to speak, I think I would have dragged it out and regretted that after.

This is going to be my last "novel" on this topic in this group. I hope this helps somebody. As animal owners this is something we all face.

Hang in there, NM71. With arthritis, you can help dogs for a long time with medication, and keeping them warm and snug, and spoiling them rotten.


----------



## SueC

Other things.

Nathalie: What a great story!  And I love the photograph, it's like a postcard. Speaking of companion horses, yesterday I went down to a working Arabian stud nearby (small specialised community, everyone knows everyone, so this breeder knew my mare's breeder and had my mare's full sister), because I decided there was no reason I couldn't give a retirement home to another old mare, and I think it would help Sunsmart get over the loss of his first really close companion. There'd be another female friend for him instead of just an empty space. So she's got a 25-year-old mare for me to consider, and she will tell her friend who took on a lot of old horses from a Crabbet stud when the owner died, as she may be glad to re-home one of them.

NS: You totally got me with your Anne of Green Gables story! 

Hey CS (Lori??), are you recovering OK? I'm really new here, so not sure what your operation was about.

Roadyy, what a lovely mare, and what a difference you made to her! She's very similar to Sunsmart's great-grandmother, whom I rode as a child before I got my Arabian mare. She too was a large-framed, sturdy chestnut, very similar shape, and she had white socks! - Those donkeys are fun, they "talk" to us very loudly when they see us.  Our next beef will not be so massive, as they're dairy steers. We'll probably return to a beef breed after, we'll see.

TJ, all the best with your riding endeavours. Any chance of "sharing" a horse with a busy owner who wants more exercise for their animal?

CCG, so you're in Arizona! All I know about that place is what was mentioned in the novel "International Velvet"... 

Good evening, Ellen.  It's morning here!

A good night to all of you on the American continent. Sleep tight, NM71. No more bad dreams allowed. They are actually mostly worse than reality, I think.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you all for the wise, kind words. It helps.:wink:

She seemed better when I came home. Thats what makes things hard, some days she's raring to go, some times she's moping...that's when I can tell,she's in pain. I can see it in her eyes.

Maggie suffers from neuropathy, something like a cataracts, benign tumors, liver disease and the thing giving her pain is a gall stone.

There is nothing they can do bc of her age, and even if we tried, it would cost thousands...so we are treating her with meds that are supposed to help the bowl move easier around the stone. Apparently, the stone is very painful.

Our vet a couple months ago had kinda written her off thinking she was going into liver failure. Luckily I asked for an ultrasound to make sure what was going on and so we knew the next best steps. That's when they found the stone. So we've been keeping her comfortable for the last couple months.

I've always payed a lot of attention to her, she's my best buddy, like my kid since I don't have any. Goes everywhere with me. I noticed lately she won't let me out of her sight. Even when I'm in the stalls cleaning, she's right there! Hahaha

We are just happy to even have this extra time with her.

She's part border collie, so she has the biggest heart I've ever seen. She will go until she collapses. A wonderful dog.

I had dogs growing up, most of them ran off to die...that made it a bit easier. When 18, my little 'benji' dog was full of tumors and couldn't stand up anymore, so took the bull by the horns and took her have her out to sleep. I'll never forget when I turned around and saw her looking at me like...where are you going? I tear up when I think of it now....

The only other animal we had to do that to was my Pygmy goat. I LOVED her,! I named her after my childhood imaginary friend. I felt she held the spirit of my friend. She was poisoned. I cried and cried for days. I guess I've been lucky all these years....I just don't like how much it hurts.

When DH had his heart surgery a few months ago, I was all business until it was all over. Had to be strong then, I had to be in charge, and there was no time to think about it....I need to come to terms with this too.

Since we had a good day today, took her for a walk in the woods. Got some good pics by the creek. Listened to the peepers, woodpeckers, and a hoot owl in the distance. Didn't realize I did have the bird thing in common as the rest of you. We also have a couple resident hawks. I always see them on my rides. I had a parakeet as a kid..it flew away...I cried and cried then...LOL. I guess I'm just a sap when it comes to animals.:wink:

Started packing for our trip.. Excited to get to use my new HORSE luggage! Woohoo! (Little things). Needed to pack tonight, lessons tomorrow so I can ride on Thursday.. It's to be almost 70*. This's weekend is to be nice too! :happydance:

Lastly, we had a really cool faculty meeting tonight. It's on security things, but the guy was teaching us about how to read body language. I LOVE that stuff!!! I have a body language book here at home I've read. (see, I told you I have a different brain, different interests). If I wasn't a teacher, I would love to be an FBI agent.. I also love the whole psychology thing. Almost went to college for it.

Ok, I wrote a novel now!:wink:

Later!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a picture from our walk tonight...my sweet little Maggie. 😍


----------



## SueC

NM71: Oh, a gallstone, that's truly painful. Don't they have a technique for shattering these with ultrasound, or is that kidney stones? They can do that in people (but don't always). Hope this thing passes anyway.

About your Benji: So maybe next time you're in that situation, stay and give your dog a big hug, then it'll be the last thing they know, that you held them in your arms, and this may make it easier for you afterwards. It's like an anaesthetic, it's very peaceful. If not you, then someone else your dog knows and trusts.

Totally get it. I adopted my young Kelpie/BC cross Jess last July and she's already like she's been in the family 10 years. Some nasty people took her for a drive and dumped her far from home, which is how the dog rescue got her.

When I lose one animal I often adopt another soon. It doesn't replace the lost animal, but you are giving your love and care to someone else who needs it, and (with a dumped animal) giving a great life to a creature that was homeless, and that is very positive. You can't change the world as a whole, but you really can change the world for a few people, and a few animals.

PS: Nice photo, looks like a great dog!


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> I'm not sure all horses will try to see what they can get away with, some really don't, they are so kind. One of our legend Australian horsemen (long deceased) wrote some training manuals (he spent his lifetime training, educating, competing, dealing with problem horses; started as an army horse trainer) which I used in all my horses' education. He thought, and I think, that most misbehaviours are the consequence of the horse not knowing what is wanted of him, and most vices have been inadvertently taught to horses by their handlers. Not all mind you, and groundwork is always an excellent thing to do. But I like Tom Roberts' philosophy of quiet calm persistence, and never losing your temper around horses, or being rough with them.
> 
> A friend wrote me this recently, "We are as gods to our animals and so we should treat them.....with love and kindness, they shall not suffer." I liked that.
> 
> If a horse does get disrespectful, I agree it certainly needs to know that's not OK. NS, I think you're not saying anything different to what I'm saying anyway.
> 
> Nathalie, what a lovely place!  Beautiful photos.


You're right, Sue! I've been so exhausted (good exhausted!) the past few days, and 'hit the hay' within 10 minutes of my post. I certainly should have said, "_Some_ horses will try to see what they can get away with". Overtly wanting to help Happy Place as _I_ needed advice with my first horse as well!  Of my 3, Laney is the only one who hasn't tried to 'get my number', as she's the most docile, obedient horse on the planet! Star and Sugar had when I first acquired them, as they're both alpha types,and you bet I kept a calm reserve in the correction process, (no matter how mad I felt!), and while requiring groundwork/respect/etc... Due to that foresight,whenever there is an occasional 'mare moment' on their part, all I have to do is use my sudden, firm,_ 'no nonsense tone'_, and I see the ears ***** up, and detect a _"Yes Ma'am!"_ attitude change. That's been a viable key to peace and reverence here to be certain! Lest we forget, as horse owners, that accepting nothing less than respect (_through patient leadership!_) is for our safety as well-I've seen the prey/flight instinct in my horses a few times, and am glad to have their respect/trust/obedience should an urgent happening occur when I need it most


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, they said the only way to get rid of the stone was an evasive surgery that they rarely do...and dint think she had a good chance of surviving. So...we stay comfortable.

She was kind of a rescue. Born under a trailer, most didn't make it, killed or lost in the woods. She is the last of the litter to survive.

Yes, when the time arrives, I plan on being there. We've also plan on cremation. I Joke about stuffing her...but thought it to be creepy. Hahahahaha. No,I wouldn't do that.:wink:


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Other things.
> 
> Nathalie: What a great story!  And I love the photograph, it's like a postcard. Speaking of companion horses, yesterday I went down to a working Arabian stud nearby (small specialised community, everyone knows everyone, so this breeder knew my mare's breeder and had my mare's full sister), because I decided there was no reason I couldn't give a retirement home to another old mare, and I think it would help Sunsmart get over the loss of his first really close companion. There'd be another female friend for him instead of just an empty space. So she's got a 25-year-old mare for me to consider, and she will tell her friend who took on a lot of old horses from a Crabbet stud when the owner died, as she may be glad to re-home one of them.
> 
> NS: You totally got me with your Anne of Green Gables story!
> 
> Hey CS (Lori??), are you recovering OK? I'm really new here, so not sure what your operation was about.
> 
> Roadyy, what a lovely mare, and what a difference you made to her! She's very similar to Sunsmart's great-grandmother, whom I rode as a child before I got my Arabian mare. She too was a large-framed, sturdy chestnut, very similar shape, and she had white socks! - Those donkeys are fun, they "talk" to us very loudly when they see us.  Our next beef will not be so massive, as they're dairy steers. We'll probably return to a beef breed after, we'll see.
> 
> TJ, all the best with your riding endeavours. Any chance of "sharing" a horse with a busy owner who wants more exercise for their animal?
> 
> CCG, so you're in Arizona! All I know about that place is what was mentioned in the novel "International Velvet"...
> 
> Good evening, Ellen.  It's morning here!
> 
> A good night to all of you on the American continent. Sleep tight, NM71. No more bad dreams allowed. They are actually mostly worse than reality, I think.


Sue, I think taking on a companion for Sunsmart is a wonderful idea! Both for him, and a lovely horse needing a home


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Nathalie, do tell me about the gorgeous grey in your avatar photo! I have a thing for grey horses, in case you couldn't tell. ;-) Yes, the Horts take amazing photos. Totally second all your comments. And NM71's too.
> 
> NS, wonderful post, thank you.  I'd love to hear about your horses too.
> 
> Stan, this is going back a while, but I meant to ask you if in NZ some people eat possum?
> 
> Thanks, Ellen.  How were your woods today?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great night / day.


Yes they do but it has not taken off At farming fairs they try to promote it.

I tried it once, but found it a little to tasty for me. It was very tender but that would have been because of the logging trucks running over it. I also think the strong taste was from the guts being mashed in with the meat and bones. Most of all, spitting out the small stones became a tiring chore but you have to do it because they scratch ones throat going down and then there is the exit to consider.:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Nickers. Glad I could help but if the oil cooler does not work and the truck is not loosing water the next two things to look at is the water pump and the radiator. I change my water pump. Ill re-fraze that or TJ will pounce. I change the water pump on my truck every time I do the timing belt, every 60-000 miles. The radiator, if the truck is 10 years or more put a new radiator on it. radiator and water pump are like brake pads consumables 

Now a question what make is the truck and how old, and if you want to get rid of it, stick it on a ship and send it my way.


----------



## Stan

Just thought I'd share this with you all. Its great when out of the blue one receives and email like this. I had to sell Savannah a few years ago and knew I was giving away a very good horse. Brings a tear to the eye 

Hi Stan,

Just to let you know that Savannah (Bess as she's was called when i brought her) is such a cool horse.
I call her Brave Bess for showing, really suits her.

Wow she's amazing, just love her to bits.

We've joined the Maramarua Hunt, we've been on two so far. Jumps everything.

We have an awesome bond, she's the best horse I've ever owned. So honest. 

Done loads of trekking with the adult riders club, she used to get soo excited, but has settled down now.

We did our first ever gamblers stakes together at McLarens Falls Tauranga, pre training height, only dropped one rail in show jumping, and cleared the cross country, we came a very proud 3rd!!

Thought i'd drop you a line to fill you in. I'm on facebook if you wana look up some photos.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> I tried it once, but found it a little to tasty for me. It was very tender but that would have been because of the logging trucks running over it. I also think the strong taste was from the guts being mashed in with the meat and bones. Most of all, spitting out the small stones became a tiring chore but you have to do it because they scratch ones throat going down and then there is the exit to consider.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


:shock: Stan, that is DISGUSTING! :rofl:

It's a treatment that would make even prime beef fillet rank. It can't be considered a fair test!!!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> :shock: Stan, that is DISGUSTING! :rofl:
> 
> It's a treatment that would make even prime beef fillet rank. It can't be considered a fair test!!!


 
I have had a taste. Never took to it. It seems to have an after taste I did not like.

You've got to try the tenderised version:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning...taking a quick peek before going out the door to work.

Beautiful picture of your dog, Nicker.

In answer to your question, SueC, I'm way too novice to "help" someone exercise their horse (but will keep that in mind for future). That's how i got in trouble last time I tried to learn how to ride..ooops...

A good day to all!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning/evening/night to whom this may concern.lol

SueC, I think you are on the right track with adopting a new animal to fill the gap. I thought about it when m dog died, but between the wife, daughter and MIL there were already 4 other dogs here. I didn't want the last 3 that came, but was over ruled in family court.hmmm

Stan, Opossum is better off the Bar-B. Boil it before wrapping in foil, leaving only the tail out and dropped on the grill. Leave on for 25 minutes then hold the tail and push the foil off towards the head instead of unwrapping and it will take the skin with the foil. Leaving a ready to eat meal. 

Oh, Sue, I almost forgot to fill you in on Lori's(Critter sitter) surgery. She had a Frontal Lobotomy done. Yea, she was a true fiery red head before the surgery and made men afraid for their lives around her. Now, she is a very sweet and loving women who her family begs to spend time with. I am even looking forward to her visiting her mother in central Florida where she might stop over her in North Florida for a visit with her DH and DD.

Tj, you can be my security guard...er safety officer,,err you can help me any time....much love my friend.lol It doesn't matter what they call you in your position as they may not even know what your job title is. Think of all the "Flight Attendants" who decided they weren't Stewardess' anymore and always got offended by those who don't fly often enough to know they no longer like being called Stewardess. I figured out what I was doing wrong after the guy next to me said I would never get my meal if I didn't stop offending her. After I explained to her I didn't know and was an honest mistake she gave her phone number and we dated for over a year. I would pick on her with a line alteration from Joe Dirt..."Oh you're my Stewardess.":lol::lol:

Like I said, you are an asset to the community you serve and they have expressed that to you already. I am the Mig Technician here at work, but there is no job title in the books for it so on paper I am just a welder. I do not weld for this company, I maintain and repair the welding equipment so those who do weld can effectively do their job in a timely manner. I know how to weld and could do very well here, but I have no desire to. 


Hope everyone has a great day/evening/night and look forward to reading your updates.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Packed.........check!

Lessons plan written.........check!

2 days until Equine Affaire! WOOHOO!:happydance:


----------



## Roadyy

There better be some great pics shared when you get back,darlin!!! Have a great time and know we are back here jealously waiting on your return with stories.


----------



## Stan

*Sod it, let's offend everyone!* 



*
I came out of the chip shop with a meat/potato pie, large chips, mushy peas & a jumbo sausage.** 
**A poor homeless man, sitting there, said, “I've not eaten for two days.”** 
**I told him, “I wish, I had your will power!”*


----------



## Critter sitter

Hey all
Sue and other Newbies WELCOME . I pop in when I can .. My suregery was to repair and reattach my alner tendon at my Elbow.


Here are a few pictures of Ducks and stuff

The Blonde with the Cut horse is Liz a boarder who has helped me so much in my recovery and her 3 year old Filly Luna. they are both so sweet.

there is One of my biggest helper at the barn Bre She has been here for me in every way.

And last but not least My Cody and I. 
I may do a light ride today. I will have to have someone tack up for me but I can get on and go a little. if I stay in the arena.
hope ya'll are having a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

I snicker every time I hear that phrase. The superintendent over the welding department is named Will Powers/.



Lori you posted about the same time I was so I didn't see your post and am altering this one to add response to yours.


Are those top hat ducklings? I saw a few of them at the local Co-op and thought about getting a couple for the new place and the pond there. I am glad to see the light in your eye in the last pic and those are amazing photos all of them. Glad you are healing so well and looking forward to seeing you back in the saddle again,hun.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy;5146106
Oh said:


> Rick!!! you Goofball!
> Sue Do not believe a word he says hes a total BS'er


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Rick!!! you Goofball!
> Sue Do not believe a word he says hes a total BS'er


:lol::lol: I still luvs ya hun. Even if the operation causes you to deny what really happened.:twisted:


----------



## Critter sitter

I am not sure on Breeds. the load of docklings were call Straight load . a mix. I think they are.. and the bigger ones I think are Pekings.


----------



## Roadyy

I recognized the Pekings, but the one with the puff ball on the back of the head made me think of Top hats. I know there are top hat chickens, but I tried to do a search for the ducks and nothing is coming up. I may be off on my breeds too and not sure where I got that from now.


Edit: Found it. They are called Crested Ducks and are also nicnamed Top Hat Ducks.


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I recognized the Pekings, but the one with the puff ball on the back of the head made me think of Top hats. I know there are top hat chickens, but I tried to do a search for the ducks and nothing is coming up. I may be off on my breeds too and not sure where I got that from now.


we call the PDuckies lol


----------



## Critter sitter

look up a Crested Duck I think they are them

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Ducks/Crest/BRKCrestedDucks.html


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, that recovering arm has you slow to the draw darlin.


----------



## Critter sitter

I am thinking they are Crested Pekings


----------



## Critter sitter

YEp thats me S L O W pecking at keys


----------



## Roadyy

Could be some x breeding and get that.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just stopping in to say Hi to everybody-I am desperately trying to re-coup my energy & get well before I have to drive to CA, then fly to Oregon, I have to drive there on the 15th, & before that I have to make sure DH has all he needs to get by for the length of time I will be gone-probably about 10 days, as I will spend a couple of Days in CA before heading back here. I need to get one of those rolling carry-on bags, as I really don't want to haul my old style luggage anymore. Even though I pack light-it's still too heavy & I have a long ways to walk when I get to Portland.

Lori-glad to hear you are getting back in the saddle so soon! Hope your recovery continues to go well. Ducks are so cute, but , they can sure be messy. I'm looking forward to getting some chickens soon. After we build the coop & run-LOL.


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in after paying bills (yuck, no way yet to pay for lessons...)

I'll not pounce on Stan, simply rephrase him now & again. I almost had bunny for dinner this morning, via car tires...didn't hit the little fuzzy thing, & would've been stinky by today after work, being in the car trunk. Besides, need Stan to show me how to skin/gut/cook it. Would've been tenderized anyway.

Rick, I'll always be your right-hand Officer and can pressurize the wound one of your guys may incur...and talk them down from the pain! Oh,if someone gets funky, God forbid, I'd deal w/that one too. Yeah, I see your point: "welder designated", yeah, & unwritten supv. Got it. I feel better today.



Have to go get ready for tomorrow. I'm asking for next Wed-Thurs for vac days, as I'd like the time to get out my sister's picture, and before the assistant chief goes AWOL (retires) & schedule might change. Fingers crossed, I need the time (director is still "considering" the 4-10s. Good grief...)


----------



## SueC

Critter sitter said:


> Rick!!! you Goofball!
> Sue Do not believe a word he says hes a total BS'er


I gathered!


----------



## SueC

My turn! :lol:



Roadyy said:


> ...between the wife, daughter and MIL there were already 4 other dogs here...


Now it's not nice to talk about your family members like that! 




> Stan, Opossum is better off the Bar-B. Boil it before wrapping in foil, leaving only the tail out and dropped on the grill. Leave on for 25 minutes then hold the tail and push the foil off towards the head instead of unwrapping and it will take the skin with the foil. Leaving a ready to eat meal.


1) I would like to draw attention to the fact that an opossum is a different critter than a possum. The opossum is a placental mammal, the possum an Australian marsupial. The opossum is more closely related to the elephant than the possum. They probably taste quite different.

2) You're sissies, _*cooking*_ your roadkill. :twisted:

:rofl:


----------



## Rob55

Hi all. This thread moves fast. I have to back track a ways to keep up. Did I miss the pictures of the cooked possum? 4 th lesson last night. Trotted most of it. Horse behaved. Trainer lost track of time as did I. Can't hardly walk today. Feels like I did a 100 sit-ups. It was a good night. Hope you all are well.


----------



## Bryerhillfarm

*Dreamed of Owning a Percheron over 32 years Please help*

a long time for one for over 32 years now, hopefully a black one. I am dreaming for one like yours to hopefully come into my life. Let me explain to you a little bit of who I am. My name is Tracy and I am 51 yrs old . I have my own farm here. I have a six stall barn and 8 open acres.Your horse would get plenty of attention and lots and lots of love here. I am on disability because I am a breast cancer survivor. I did loose both sides to it, and I have had 27 surgeries. But since I am on disability, I have lots of time on my hands, to devote my heart and soul to your beautiful baby. Now my big problem, since my only income is my disability, I don't have all that money, but can I please, please ask you, if you would consider letting me make payments to you.? I can show you my disability awards letter to prove to you on what I get each month. Or maybe we can work out something. I know how hard it is letting go of something that you love so much. But I can promise you, that he will be taken care of very well, and have lots of LOVE. You could even come and see him and time. God Bless


----------



## NickerMaker71

My feet hit the floor this morning and I thought....."happy day," this is my last official work day before my little vaca!!!!!

On,y one day til equine affaire!!! Almost all my ducks are in a row.

Get myself out in time, stop at the feedmill, and take a RIDE. What a way to start an extended horsey weekend!!!

Glory days!!!!


Have a good one everyone!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back, Rob. Glad your ride lesson went so well and as we mentioned yesterday about aching and sore muscles, they are that way because we used them. Its a good thing.


Breyerhillsfarm, welcome and I hope you are able to find your black gelding percheron. 


Sue, I'm not sure what kind of miniature elephants you have in the down under to compare to the opossum, but ours is not much different then your possum. It is the scavenger rat of the woods and hangs from tree limbs with its tail to sleep.

Here is a picture of my reference.


----------



## SueC

Hey Roadyy, that's an example of convergent evolution: Two very unrelated animals that have similar appearances because they occupy similar ecological niches in different places! ;-) And it's your opossum that's the mini-elephant, rather than our possum!


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, ma'am, I understood you were referring to our Opossum as more like the elephant. I still do not see the resemblance between a 5000lb Elephant from Africa and a 20lb forest rat in the US. Maybe I should be standing up so it stops going over my head because I am missing something, I just know it.lol


----------



## SueC

Roadyy, the difference is that our marsupials are very primitive mammals that do not give birth to very developed young. A newborn kangaroo is the size of a fingernail and from there goes into the pouch, where it attaches to a teat and continues to grow in a relatively sheltered place. Possums, gliders, bandicoots, Tasmanian devils etc do the same. There are also other significant differences between marsupials and placentals - marsupials generally run at a lower body temperature, for example.

Monotremes are even less developed than marsupials, and lay eggs, then produce milk for their young (echidna, platypus).

DNA sequencing can be used to compare relatedness. It gives us very similar understanding of the relationship between the animal groups to just looking and structural and physiological patterns, which is what people used for clues before DNA sequencing.

Another example of convergent evolution is the shark and the dolphin. The shark is a fish, the dolphin is a mammal, but they look more like each other than, say, the shark and the clownfish, or the dolphin and the dog! External appearances don't always correlate with relatedness, which is why biologists study structural and physiological features, and do DNA sequencing. Shark vs dolphin: One is an ectotherm, one an endotherm. One doesn't have a placenta or milk, one has. The dolphin heart is four-chambered, the shark's is not. Etc etc. The dolphin even has some hair as an unborn, the shark never does. The dolphin shares all those important features with the rest of the mammals.

Remember when the whale used to be referred to as a "whale-fish"? Now we know better.


----------



## Eole

Sue, our opossums (Rick's picture) are the only marsupials north of Mexico and they finish developing in the mother's pouch after birth. Although my biology date from many years back, I believe they are more related to your kangoroo than with elephants.

CS, I'm glad you are getting back into action and happy that Bre is well and supportive. Take it easy to avoid set-backs. Those whatever ducks are really cute.

Rob, it gets easier on the muscles with practice. How often do you get lessons?

NM, have a great time at Equine Affair. Another pic on a horse-tail stool maybe? 
Have a nice week end everyone, I'll be working but will drop by to see what you're all up to.


----------



## SueC

My gosh, you have marsupials in north America? I had no idea. I thought you only had placentals! I stand corrected then. We were never taught about that here. I really must read more textbooks. My apologies!


----------



## SueC

... it's a shame really. It was such a well-constructed argument, except I was wrong. ;-) I missed my calling. Maybe I would have made a good lawyer!


----------



## NickerMaker71

........and I thought we were talking about ROAD KILL! :?:?:?:lol:


----------



## SueC

...we were, but we were also having a smart-alec contest!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking of opposium...Roaddy, I really hope you were joshing about how to prepare one! Although.........you are from Alabama originally...maybe NOT!:wink::lol::lol:

Stan, my mom's vehicle is a Nissan Xterra, an SUV. 

Eole, how do you remember that photo? LOL I was just showing it to someone! Funny. I'll be sure to take lots of photos and taking my iPad so I can keep tabs on all of you. 

Sooooo excited to go to Guy McLean and Stacy Westfall's clinics!!! I have a special notebook all ready!!!  I follow both on FB.

As of now, I have things wrapped up here and can scoot ON TIME! Hit the feed mill, grab the dog, and head to the barn for a nice sunny, WARM ride to start off my weekend!! Woohoo!

I so need this! :wink:

I have a duck story. When I worked at a daycare prior to my full time position, during Easter, I bought a duck for my 2 yo. Not thinking....it would grow up!! So I took it home and became part of our family. It thought it was a cat! We often caught it trying to do the nasty WITH the cats!!:shock::shock: Yes, our kitties had bald spots on the back of their heads where the duck would grab them to keep them still! :lol::lol::lol: 

Not only that....he was a guard duck. If my boyfriend, now DH, would come to visit he would literally have to run into the house b/c Ducky would bite his heels!!! Oh my, I would laugh and laugh! LMBO My DH is a bonefied city slicker...so you can only imagine! :lol::lol:

I will leave you with THAT!

Have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## ellen hays

*Ummm Possum!*

Hey everybody,

Interesting afternoon back at the thread.....

Roady - Ummm Possum! More.......

SueC - Maybe your argument was not perfectly sound, but I must say, it was impressive. I was thinking, SueC Zoologist.

Nickers _ Atleast your cats weren't identified as TopHat Cats cause the duck kept them little fluff balls on their heads pulled off (duck picture several pages back). Luckily the duck didn't have teeth since it was a watch duck.

I'm glad platypus don't have teeth, or do they?:wink:

Got new shoes for Red. He's stepping high!

Later gang


----------



## Celeste

Rick, that o'possum does not look appetizing sitting on that grill. It looks like a very skinny dead cat that somebody scraped off the highway ..............


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Sue, I need a picture of an Aussie possum, just to see one. As for eating either possum or opossum: from either shore or location, I will not ever eat one or the other, tenderized by tires & gravel or not. I'll try just about anything, not adverse to trying snake, but I just don't think I could eat something that looks like a rat. The only contact I've had w/our N.American variety was years ago in Oregon. They played "dead" very successfully & totally confused my German Shepherd.

Have no idea, Ellen if platypus have teeth, but they lay eggs, right? I'd try one of those, fried, over easy.

Happy almost-to-your-weekend Nicker, hope you have a wonderful time!

I got next Wed the 16th off to dedicate to my sister's picture, couldn't get the 17th (Chief has an early morning meeting, to discuss the 4-10s ptential schedule...fingers crossed, light candles, send prayers).

I also scheduled Tues the 22nd & Wed the 23rd off, to get some things done & just have some space from work, before whatever hits the fan (assistant chief Jack retiring in 34 days, Chief interviewing for a new hire to fill training supv Mark's night slot, so he can move up to Jack's position & day-ish hours. Lots of changes forthcoming, hope somehow it changes up good for me, too).

It's been an odd week at work, so far (as usual). Tonight is my "long night" as not in 'till 2p tomorrow. My elderly friend Kay caught me coming home today, & lent me a library dvd "Chaplin", w/Robert Downey Jr. Perfect timing! I need something to watch, relax to, that is interesting. And I do love history.

I have no duck or chicken stories to relate, but enjoy the stories of both.

Later, all. Rob, please keep checking in!


----------



## tjtalon

Sue, I do have a question, since you might know: since the opossum is a marsupial here (& I don't think we have platypus, 'tho I could be wrong), how on earth did that critter get here? A rhetorical question...how many millions of years, thru what kind of evolutions, could that travel to become the rat-thing that hangs from trees & might drop onto Rick's head?! Oh, I watched the grilled opossum video, Rick....I just, eeuw, just couldn't eat that. Someone would have to sneak it on me unawares beside a nice salad...hope no one ver does!


----------



## tjtalon

Watched the vid again w/a better open mind. Yup, if you're starving. I like the tip on the 9 volt battery & steel wool for starting a fire. However, as weird as my America might get, hope I don't have to go there.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC - Maybe your argument was not perfectly sound, but I must say, it was impressive. I was thinking, SueC Zoologist.


Yeah well, in my 20s I spent three years teaching zoology classes to undergraduate students, so getting a factual error like that is quite embarrassing.  The argument would have been valid if the opossum had been a placental mammal - but in this case it actually looks alike because it is alike!


----------



## ellen hays

"To err is human"! No one is perfect. To err as much as I do, then worry. Besides, your not the one with a possum wrapped in foil and on a grill. Pretty raunchy stuff. I would have to toss the grill.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Sue, I do have a question, since you might know: since the opossum is a marsupial here (& I don't think we have platypus, 'tho I could be wrong), how on earth did that critter get here? A rhetorical question...how many millions of years, thru what kind of evolutions, could that travel to become the rat-thing that hangs from trees & might drop onto Rick's head?!


Well, Australia, Antarctica, Southern Africa and South America used all to be connected as a supercontinent a long time ago, well before the extinction of the dinosaurs. This is why there are some commonalities in the fauna and flora in these places - except of course Antarctica froze over when the circumantarctic current established after it broke loose from the other land masses. Antarctica was once teeming with marsupials. I'd say there were marsupials in South America at one stage that were probably largely outcompeted by placental mammals a while back - something that didn't start happening in Australia in a big way until the dingo arrived 40,000 years or more ago, leading to the extinction of the Tasmanian Devil, Tasmanian Tiger, and similar marsupial carnivores on the Australian mainland. Both survived in Tasmania until European settlers hunted the Tasmanian Tiger (Thylacine) to extinction.

So I'd say probably the Opossum walked north from South America at some point. All this is off the top of my head, so don't quote me on it 100%! 

Photos and details here:

Possum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your rhetorical question: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

By the way, there is a really fascinating discussion on horses, dogs, working breeding versus fashion breeding and what it does to things going on here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/beef-cattle-disguised-horses-391394/

Lots of photos and lively debate.


----------



## Northernstar

_ A monumental week thus far in gargantuan proportions....._

Here to report that we've had upper 40's-50 _with sun_ all week, and has caused most of the 4' of snow facing south on our property to almost completely melt! Always funny to look at the snow depth facing north, and in the woods where one can't even walk yet! With that, I've now progressed to being able to _hook up the hose_ to one of the aforementioned accessible spigots, take down all heated water tanks with 100 ft of extension cord, put up the _regular_ stock tanks and fill with said hose! Not hauled via 5 gal water buckets up hill with a jet sled!! No sir! Northernstar has bare ground in which to use her sweet new wheelbarrow for doing all chores _and_ running water _outdoors_ at the ready. No room on this page for the uber hours of other hard labor to get ice exposed and melted for my fencing project, in which all parts are here and stored in the pole barn. Patience is a virtue, so I claim to be virtuous in the forced patience now as there's a line of thick ice _exactly_ where I need to put the posts... no worries! All things in good time  
The steel head are coming in full force, and the crew at DH's station are going to begin egg take at the weir on Tues... (temp drop & poss. flurries-no big surprise!) These eggs are carefully transported to hatcheries all over the State, and then the fingerling stocked in lakes/streams where needed. There's an aerie upstream that's about 9 ft in diameter and I'm wanting to get some photos this year for MI Audubon, so I'll prob drive down... always feels funny to have the "privilege" to drive through that coveted gate as anglers are fishing in legal waters but know how many fish are in temporary holding... I like steel head season better than salmon, as they all live on after reproduction! 
Literal silence where we live, and as I was doing the afternoon feed, a hawk swept down on a bird on the pasture fence causing a clanging that sent all 3 heads to shoot up and start-all I have to say is, "Did you hear that, girls?" then they're back eating and I'm back to mucking.
Scant opossum up here, as well as raccoon- we have a large black bear/fox/coyote/bobcat/ and (of course) deer and elk.... happy to report the pine marten is making a comeback!! The USFS guys have been monitoring them, and I'm going to get some stats soon....
Horses looking sleeker all the time with having shed about 20,000 lbs of hair this week-_speaking of which,_ it's time for the night feed now! I'm so happy to hear of everyone's fun activities/adventures/and wish you all well! Hiking, nature study, horse keeping,(and wonderful husband!!) keeping me busier with the lengthening days, but I pop in when I can! Maybe with a 'non snowy' avatar soon! 
** Thought for the day : "Remember to never put Vaseline on your lips before brushing your shedding horses in the wind"


----------



## Maryland Rider

Speaking of rodents to eat.
Nutria can be a good choice!


----------



## Celeste

I think that I will abstain from eating rodents if I can...........


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> "To err is human"! No one is perfect. To err as much as I do, then worry. Besides, your not the one with a possum wrapped in foil and on a grill. Pretty raunchy stuff. I would have to toss the grill.


Hhmm... when I was a teenager, we had to kill tiger snakes sometimes when they got near the horse stables. Once we got a particularly thick one. I always used to get their skins and tan them, but on this occasion I also pleaded with my mother to let me barbecue a few slices. For some reason I was not allowed...

Snake is supposed to taste like chicken. The Native Australians think it's yummy, and I don't like wasting food. Except when I'm burying my pets, which is of course a double standard. I couldn't eat dog though, mine or someone else's, even necessarily deceased ones.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste said:


> I think that I will abstain from eating rodents if I can...........


I'm with you! I do hear that possum make good hamburger, or is that porkupine? Nope, it's porky, never mind!

NM- So jealous that you are going to Equine Affair! I thought about it, but my vehicle is in the shop and it's gonna cost a pretty penny. I need a new flywheel. Cheap enough part but the job is so labor intensive that it will take a trans guy nearly all day to tear it down, replace the part and put it all back together. Good thing is someone I know and trust.

This week I have been on spring break. It has FLOWN by! I got my teacher recert done, trees trimmed, taxes almost ready and 12 new chicks in the brooder box! There are 6 red sexlink and 6 black sexlink. They are great layers and generally healthy birds. I have 7 adults out in the coop now. We were supposed to expand the coop this week, but my sinuses have left me drained of all energy! It was 71 today and I spent it sleeping :-|.

Sunday I am going to a pistol shoot. I've shot a fair amount but have never done a shoot like this. It gives me practice in all the things I learned when I got my CPL, home security, off side shots, different positions etc. Should be fun and we are going with a bunch of friends so that should make for a great day. I'm riding on Saturday as long as I get the rest of my chores done. Ha, getting my chores done was always my parents stipulation for me to ride, now it's self imposed. Doesn't seem right, does it?:lol:


----------



## Koolio

I'm with you Celeste. I'll take beef, chicken, fish pork, even fish, but nothing with beady little eyes... I'll leave the rodents to the cats and coyotes thank you very much. You southerners are scaring me...:lol:

Northernstar - glad to hear your weather is better. Our snow is almost gone too. Such a relief after 7 months of winter! I won't take the tank heaters out of the trough just yet though and it's still too early to leave the water hose out. We might get more snow on Saturday.

Nicker - I hope you have an awesome horse weekend!

It's been another crazy week feeding and medicating horses. There is so much more work required with two horses needing daily treatments and one being stalled at night. Hopefully by the weekend, med rounds will be done and Cheeky can stay outside in the bigger paddock.

I've been on a course for the last two days and again tomorrow on Psychometric testing. Although it was a ton of work planning for a sub, I am really enjoying the course. I'm a bit of a math nerd, so I get pretty excited about Gaussian curves, standard deviations and z scores. . Unfortunately I forgot I volunteered to liaison the badminton tournament at the school which is this weekend, so it will be both a busy and a long week. Good news is that next week is Easter with 4 days off! Woo Hoo!!

Next weekend I have tickets to go to see Ashley MacIsaac with a friend. He is a bad boy fiddler from Cape Breton Island and plays some pretty bold stuff (think rock with a fiddle). Should be a blast!

I hope everyone has a happy Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking of opposium...Roaddy, I really hope you were joshing about how to prepare one! Although.........you are from Alabama originally...maybe NOT!:wink::lol::lol:
> 
> Stan, my mom's vehicle is a Nissan Xterra, an SUV.
> 
> Don't worry about putting it on a boat If it is similar to the Nissan SUV we get here in NZ they have trouble pulling the skin of a rice pudding.:lol::lol:
> Need a photo.
> 
> Now folks we were talking about road kill but it has left me confused. The species look similar but are very different shark, dolphin, or what have you. Does that mean kiwis are like Australians, but they have a close similarity to poms I am now a confused person and think I look similar to Rick a little round in shape and with a shinny head so that means I lean towards the Yanks.
> Let me offend you.:lol:
> 
> Home alone again, so its change the diff oil in the truck. Stack the fire wood away. Yes winter is getting closer. Do the washing, vacuum the house then have an early breakfast. Men can multi task.
> 
> Cheers all


----------



## SueC

What was for breakfast, Stan? Or shouldn't I ask? ;-)


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> Next weekend I have tickets to go to see Ashley MacIsaac with a friend. He is a bad boy fiddler from Cape Breton Island and plays some pretty bold stuff (think rock with a fiddle). Should be a blast!


Is he a bit like Natalie MacMaster? I love *Reel Beatrice*. I must look out for him, maybe I can find him on i-tunes. Thanks for the recommendation!

Also have you ever heard Alasdair Fraser? Scottish and more traditional, but can he fiddle!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, happy Friday a.m.,

Seeing the chicks made me want to add to my flock. More future hens to keep Abe, the rooster, in check. I am fond of a breed called Golden Orphangers, I believe that is correct. Very nice chicken. I have one and would like to have twenty. Loaned out my chick nursery (rubber horse waterer with high sides). I may get creative and go to the appliance store and get a large box. 

Speaking of Australia, I subscribed to a groundwork video by Warick Schiller. He is a no frills trainer with a knack for clear and simple breakdown on methodology. Simple instruction is what I need. I am restarting Red in an attempt to eliminate some problems. 

SueC had suggested I load some photos on my computer of my place. I would love to, but I am 63 and very tech illiterate. If I get pictures to upload will yall help me? I would love to show you some highlights of spring in Alabama. I have a favorite place on the forest road where there is a hemlock grove. Not the same hemlock as in Shakespear, but conifers.

I noticed Maryland Rider had a picture of a beaver. Very pesty animal around ponds. I thought they were so cute slapping their tails on the water, but I soon changed my mind when they started building their lodge in the middle of my pond. :-x Probably would put out the fire in the grill with the excess fat dripping off. Not as detestable as the other critter we were discussing, but still not appetizing. 

Later gang, have a good day!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I am now a confused person and think I look similar to Rick a little round in shape and with a shinny head so that means I lean towards the Yanks. Let me offend you.:lol:


There is no doubt that you and Rick are the same species, Stan.


----------



## Roadyy

**** sapiens.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Hey, happy Friday a.m.,
> 
> I noticed Maryland Rider had a picture of a beaver. Very pesty animal around ponds.


Not a beaver, nutria or coypu (Myocastor coypus for SueC)
No lodge or damming with this one.
They burrow in soft river banks just above water level.
Very destructive to all plant life. Used as fur and food source.

(Reference Wiki)
Nutria is a very lean, fibrous, protein-rich meat; in certain ways it is better than beef, chicken, or turkey for the human body.[citation needed] It is low in fat and cholesterol with the taste, texture, and appearance of rabbit or dark turkey meat.[22] Few pathogens are associated with the meat, but proper heating when cooking should kill them. The quality of the meat and the minimal harmful microorganisms associated with it make nutria meat an "excellent food product for export markets".[22] Lyon, W.J., and J.B. Milliet. 2000. "Microbial Flora Associated with Louisiana Processed Frozen and Fresh Nutria (Myocastor coypus) Carcasses." Journal of Food Science 65(6): 1041-1045.

Coypus are classed as a "prohibited new organism" under New Zealand's Hazardous Substances and New Organisms Act 1996, preventing it from being imported into the country.[43] In the United States, an eradication program on the Delmarva Peninsula, between Chesapeake Bay and the Atlantic coast, where they once numbered in the tens of thousands and had destroyed thousands of acres of marshland, had nearly succeeded by 2012.[44] Theo Emery (July 5, 2012). "Killed by Thousands, Varmint Will Never Quit". The New York Times. Retrieved July 6, 2012.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Is he a bit like Natalie MacMaster? I love *Reel Beatrice*. I must look out for him, maybe I can find him on i-tunes. Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Also have you ever heard Alasdair Fraser? Scottish and more traditional, but can he fiddle!


For those fiddle enthusiasts Vassar Clements was a legend, God rest his soul he left us in 2005. Quite a Bluegrass musician!
I'm just sayin'


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider - Sorry about laying such a bad rap on the little dude. There is some resemblance I reckon. I stand corrected. 

Ah---Shaken not stirred........


----------



## Roadyy

I'll call your Nutria and raise you Ondatra zibethicus tenders. Better than any chicken tenders.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, last year when I found this chat, it was suggested to me to download PhotoBucket. It got pretty easy to learn to get pictures here, and when I ran into a snag (did again, recently, when I switched browsers), everyone here was very helpful in answering my questions. Good luck!

Two more days 'till my weekend. Weather has been sunny 70s. Monday predicted colder, w/snow Sunday night, so will see how things turn out for HorseMonday.

Hope all have a good weekend and some tasty meals, no matter what they consist of!

Later...


----------



## Roadyy

Well, I just had a bad call. Guy I'm going to be leasing the farm from has ran into several snags getting his place ready and the boarding facilities are not anywhere he wants to put his horses. So I will be trying to fence in the back end of my neighbor's property or moving them into the area around the pond at the farm. Neither is a bad idea, but was really looking forward to moving the horses and riding out there. Could be up to 2 weeks and if I wait then we will prorate from first to 15th to get my note in the middle of the month.

I'm now having to call my neighbor to see if that option is still a go. If so then my free time this weekend will be driving posts and pulling wire. Good thing is I'll be able to look out my living room and bedroom window and see the horses.lol


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I was just wondering this morning how the horse move was progressing. This is being quite the roller coaster, isn't? Much luck. Sooner than later, this will all turn out alright, I'm sure!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> What was for breakfast, Stan? Or shouldn't I ask? ;-)


 
SueC breakfast is 2 eggs, 3 rashers of pig, a sausage, fried tomato hash brown 2 slices of toast and a flat white. Then Ill come home and sort the place.

I have a plan for Bugs for today. I'm going to let him roam around the house yard while I stack the fire wood. Just to see what he will do. I'm going to change the oil in the truck first cause I don't think there will be enough room for both Bugs and I under it, and he can't hold onto the spanner.:shock::lol::lol::lol:

Had a great day yesterday and Thursday. Thursday I passed my 6 monthly medical and the dock does not yet know I have cut the meds down to ever other day. Back to work on Friday and met with some good news an a hole who I had been managing but has finished his sentence, and after I had breached him 3 times and written a report to the court was sent down for 4 months for the breaches. Don't often feel good about locking them up but this guy took it to far, hit his wife and then intimidated her to lie for him. He kept on trying to out smart me. Wiped the smirk of his face.
Old Saying, 
Young people think old people are fools. Old people know young people are.

No insult intended.:lol::lol:

Slept like a baby last night hit the scratcher at 9pm and went right through to daylight. SWMBO was not there, she is in Auckland looking after her mother. Freedom.

Cheers all.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan that story reminds me of the Rooster story for outsmarting a young Rooster. Very glad to hear about a positive report from the doctor visit.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I'll call your Nutria and raise you Ondatra zibethicus tenders. Better than any chicken tenders.


Muskrat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Coypu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I prefer not to eat either................


----------



## ellen hays

*The river rat, the musk rat, and the beaver.*

All are pesky. One even destroys the environment. All are big rodents. One has a flat tail. You can have them all. I loved zoology when I took it at college. But none of these were very high on my list. Guess I'm a "Alabama" country snob. Oh, well. Have tators and squash in the garden and eggs in the hen house. Good day!:-|


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well, what a change in the weather.
Reached 80 degrees today, turned on the AC to bring the house from 76 to 72.
Only because it felt a little humid indoors.
I hope we don't jump from winter to summer again.

Off work today, clean up, dump run, and get ready to go camping.
I will take pics of the weekend and post, maybe Sunday night.
I will miss you all for short spell, riding comes first.

My first ride out this year, Easter egg hunt on the trail tomorrow.
Sunday will be another ride in the morning.
The horses haven't been out since November and are still a bit fuzzy.
They will end up lathered since they have not shed all of their hair.
We will have to brush a lot, I won't mind.
We will limit rides to no more than 3 hours, start of the season.
Near 80 the next two days, I might consider a little deep river riding.
This will aid in the hair removal process.

I suppose you all can tell I am somewhat anxious lately.
Goofy posts, overloaded mouth, river rats, excitement wins!

After their little river episode the work begins, I need to trim all 4 this weekend.
Clean'em up a bit before I trim.


----------



## SueC

Evening etc all, morning here. Elijah did a fabulous job, all the bedrooms, corridor and attic are now flushed or as Americans say, taped and mudded, and the cornice in the corridor looks beautiful! All this he did in three (long) days. I've done the first preliminary clean with the special vacuum cleaner he lent us, to get rid of plaster dust.

This weekend's objectives are to get the house sparkling, help our kind neighbour with some weed control, and actually relax for once. Then next week I will undercoat all the plasterboard. The following weekend we can start the second of three lime plaster coats on our master bedroom, which I can't wait to finish. It will be a good day when we can move the bed into there!

My husband and I went for a walk to the grave for the first time since Saturday, and I'm glad to say that nothing has tried to dig her up, although the entire herd of cows seems to have visited. Funny how they can always find the one spot in this >100acre part of the farm that's not fenced sub-paddocks that's different, even if it is hidden out the back and you have to walk down an 800m track of woodland and wetlands to get there. I wonder what our chances are of planting a tree there and not having it pulled up, knowing what the cows are like! (I once planted a black walnut with our previous herd, and protected it with three star pickets, lots of ringlock, and even wove in strategic branches to limit access from the top. 6 weeks of niggling away, and they had the walnut! Difficult to protect trees from them without electric fencing, and not all spots are close to the existing electric fence...)

Beautiful fiddle, ML. Have any of you fiddle enthusiasts ever heard a Norwegian play a Hardanger fiddle, with sympathetic vibrating strings beneath?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello everyone! I have several pages to catch up on. But wanted to share some photos from our day.

We attended the Guy McLean and Stacy Westfall clinics. Both very, very good!

Of course I did a bit of shopping.:lol::lol: finally got a pretty saddle pad for Jay, a cooling blanket, a new water bucket, and.....a new pair of cowboy boots to ride in....yes, I think I have a bit of a problem with boots. I now have 4 pair.:shock:

Back at the hotel now...very very tired, and tomorrow is out long day. Got ticket for the fantasia.. And....more shopping! Lol

Here's some pics....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stacy Westfall...whoa from start to bridleless.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Versitility final competition....I found the course to be a bit ridiculous to be honest. They walked the audience through it...it was extremely confusing. Fun to watch.


----------



## corgi

My week long Spring Break begins today and it started with an emergency call to the vet. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Wednesday morning, the BO texted me to tell me that Isabella was very lame on her left rear leg. She cold hosed her and let her graze around the farm and ordered one gram of bute in her food morning and night.

By the time I got out there after work on Wednesday, she could barely put weight on it. One of the trainers gave her legs a menthol bath and wrapped her back ones. Her right leg was started to swell from holding all the weight.

Yesterday, I had to work until 9:00pm because of a math competition I organized. The trainer stopped by and checked her for me and sent a video of her walking, trotting, and cantering soundly. The BO just wanted to watch her appetite because she didnt eat breakfast or dinner yesterday.

Today, as I was working a career fair at a middle school, the BO called and said isabella refused breakfast and it was time to call the vet.

Vet came out. She trotted out of the field totally sound. Vet flexed her left rear and she ended up between a 3 and 4 on the lameness scale and stayed that way for about 30 minutes. She eventually got sound again. He diagnosed her with a soft tissue stifle injury with unknown causes. Ordered twice daily bute and ranitidine for 7 days given in a syringe with molasses, No riding for 14 days. Flex test again in 10 days and isolated turnout for 10 days.

He suspects she isnt eating her grain because we had put bute in it on Wednesday and she is mad. I bleached her bucket so hopefully the smell is gone and she will eat. He took a blood sample to just rule out more serious reasons for loss of appetiite but since she is grazing, he thinks she is just being ****y about the grain.

What complicates matters is that she is in heat again and obsessed with Butterfly again. Grrrrrrrrr......tried to put her in isolated turnout and she attempted to jump the fence to get back to Butterfly. We ended up putting her back in with her and she immediately calmed down. Thank goodness this only lasts 2-3 days. Then we will attempt to move her to isolated turnout again. Butterfly is in heat too and we highly suspect the injury was caused by one of them attempting to mount the other. My horse is a hussy.

My BO has "given" me free use of her paso fino for the 2 weeks Isabella is healing. Jazz is a great ride and will hack out alone so I will be doing that tomorrow..and every day of my spring break!

Rick, hope the horse situation works out. I am sure you are frustrated but you sound so calm. I need to take lessons from you and how not to worry.

Nicker, jealous!!!

Everyone else, possums, racoons, and beavers oh my!!!!!!!

48 hours til Tattoo Time!


----------



## Koolio

*On beavers, muskrats and river rats...*

We have muskrats, river rats and beavers here.

Muskrats - basically like a very large field mouse with a rat-like tail that is adapted to live in and around water. We see them often in small slow-flowing creeks. They are kind of cute to watch and make good target practice.

River rats - not an animal but a name assigned to humans who create seasonal noise and environmental pollution by running oversized boats and ATV's up and down local rivers. This is also a common name for snowmobile clubs in the area.

Beavers - a Canadian icon. These critters have broad flat tails and giant yellow front teeth. They are responsible for stripping the bark off trees and taking down saplings and young populars up to about 5" in diameter. Their homes pose a huge environmental problem in that the ****ed things dam up local local creeks and sloughs causing major flooding. While they may look cute and cuddly, beavers are known to have a rather nasty disposition. When approached in the water, these cranky little guys will tail slap a warning that basically gets you soaked and says "take off, eh!". May 2013, a beaver attacked and killed a man in Belarus that was posing to have a picture with the animal. If you visit Canada, you are better off to take your picture with a stuffed beaver wearing a red or white tee shirt with a beautiful maple leaf on the front. These can be safely purchased at just about any gift shop of convenience store in the country.

Beaver Tails - now these guys are edible and quite delicious! In one of his first visits to Canada, the US president, Barack Obama relished in these uniquely Canadian delicacies, effectively putting Canada back on the North American map. Now our cover is blown... :lol:
BeaverTails | BeaverTails Pastry since 1978


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am sorry to hear about Isabella and hope she recovers quickly. Can you get a Bute paste instead of putting it in her food? Maybe that will help her appetite some. Otherwise, she might take it in some soaked beet pulp if she likes that. My guys will eat almost anything in beet pulp.

Unfortunately, I can sympathize with having to spend spring break vetting horses. Our break was last week and I had Cheeky Pony home still on daily bandaging and stall rest recovering from her surgery, and then took old man Sam to the vet to have a tumour on his sheath removed his teeth done. Just yesterday we finished with antibiotics and a good thing too as he was getting cagey to catch. Even though it was a busy week caring for horses, the time spent with them was good and it was good to be away from school for a while. 

I hope you enjoy your week and get some relaxing down time.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC:
Interesting data on Vassar's fiddle.
Vassar Clements - Vassar's Fiddle

NM71:
Glad you have an opportunity to attend this event.
Where's my pick of you in those horse chairs???
I think it was horse type chairs at the last event you attended.

Roadyy:
I hope there are no problems associated with moving your horses.

I'm now ready to load the truck in the morning.
Wife and I are washing some sleeping bags and pillow cases.
Sat all winter in totes, buried with some stink bugs, not so good.:shock:
My daughter rode my wife's horse around the property this evening bareback.
All is good, my horse will be the test in the morning. In the saddle time is 10:00am.
Would have left tonight but there is a change of showers before 4:00am tomorrow.
Staying safe and keeping it dry, trails shouldn't be too muddy in the am.

I have not bought the GoPro camera yet, soon I will be able to post some vids.
Can you tell I'm excited about this first trip out?

We usually stay away from day rides, too much trouble for a short ride.
Camping seems to be the way to go, many friends will be there.
First trip won't be include much planning with others.
We usually converse during the week and plan who brings what for food.
CrockPots are incredible, start them in the morning on the ride out.
By 5 o'clock dinner bell is ringing. In the summer there is still time for an evening ride.
I enjoy running the deer in the evening, there are so many in the State Park.

ellen:
Interesting note here, there are many beavers in the park, speaking of small vermin.
I have on occasion almost ran over several with my horse, they have a hard time getting out of the way.
Will will see snakes I am sure, warm spring days they will be out absorbing some sun.
Never seen muskrat there but beware of the skunk.
Horses act funny this provides early detection.

I will close this novel, Sorry


----------



## corgi

Koolio said:


> Corgi - I am sorry to hear about Isabella and hope she recovers quickly. Can you get a Bute paste instead of putting it in her food? Maybe that will help her appetite some. Otherwise, she might take it in some soaked beet pulp if she likes that. My guys will eat almost anything in beet pulp.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can sympathize with having to spend spring break vetting horses. Our break was last week and I had Cheeky Pony home still on daily bandaging and stall rest recovering from her surgery, and then took old man Sam to the vet to have a tumour on his sheath removed his teeth done. Just yesterday we finished with antibiotics and a good thing too as he was getting cagey to catch. Even though it was a busy week caring for horses, the time spent with them was good and it was good to be away from school for a while.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your week and get some relaxing down time.


Thanks! We learned our lesson with the bute powder in her food. We are taking the bute and the other med and crushing them into a powder and putting them in a syringe with molasses and giving it to her like a paste. She did really well with it today.


----------



## SueC

Hey all, I found a forgotten online gallery of our most beautiful horse photos from before we moved onto our property three years ago.

Horse Photography and Gallery | Brett and Sue Coulstock

This is from around five years ago, when my mare was still being ridden and when I was just saddle educating Sunsmart post harness career. I was happy to see the photos because of the good times they reminded me of with my mare.

Sorry it's a hyperlink, but it's actually easier viewing!

Key:

The little grey horse is my late Arabian mare Snowstorm - with me riding. Remember she is already the grand old age of 27 in these pictures... I'm so proud of her looking at these now...

The palomino is a friend's horse, from the day we took the girls to the beach.

The ribbons photos were from her last exhibition ever at our local agricultural show in 2008, when we did a halter and ridden class in open-age, open-breed competition. Brett is holding her in one photo.

The chestnut with the red halter is Chip, my father's most successful harness racing horse ever, who won over $50,000 in racing - photo is post retirement, about mid-teens. I did a lot of trail riding and a little endurance with Chip as well.

Then indoors chestnut is the famous Phar Lap, taxidermically preserved at the Melbourne Museum.

The dark brown/black horse with the red halter is Sunsmart during his early saddle education post-harness. I am riding.

The huge chestnut TB is Rikki-Tikki-Tavi, a good friend's horse who also had to be euthanased recently. Kym and I spent a bit of time riding on and in the Albany Harbour, and Brett took super photos.

One day we went down just to take fun photos of Kym and Rikki-Tikki playing in water, and a huge grey Percheron mare turned up!

The dark bay pacer with the blaze is Classic Julian with my father driving. He is our Romeo's nephew - being out of Romeo's full sister Classic Juliet. He is also genetically Sunsmart's half brother, as both are by Albatross stallion The Sunbird Hanover.

Concluding with great photos of Kym and Rikki-Tikki at Muttonbird Beach, and some more playing in the harbour!

I hope you enjoy the photos of these beautiful horses in our wonderful South Coast scenery.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!. Getting ready to start day two here!

We are having a great time, and clinics are great. Today....Kerry Kuhn and guy McLean again. Tonight....Fantasia!!!

Finally got to read while mom is getting ready...she babbles on and on, so I can't catch up until now. :lol:

Gone through most of my loot, so not much more buying....well...I DO have a credit card!:lol::lol:

Ride strong everyone! I'll be joining you at the gate tomorrow.. Temps to be close to 70 today and tomorrow! woohoo

Haven't seen the famous chairs yet, but haven't gotten through all the vendors yet.

Have a good day.


----------



## SueC

MR, thanks for the fiddle info, awesome! 

Roadyy, happy moving!

Everyone, have a great Sunday!


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> We have muskrats, river rats and beavers here.
> 
> Muskrats - basically like a very large field mouse with a rat-like tail that is adapted to live in and around water. We see them often in small slow-flowing creeks. They are kind of cute to watch and make good target practice.
> 
> River rats - not an animal but a name assigned to humans who create seasonal noise and environmental pollution by running oversized boats and ATV's up and down local rivers. This is also a common name for snowmobile clubs in the area.
> 
> Beavers - a Canadian icon. These critters have broad flat tails and giant yellow front teeth. They are responsible for stripping the bark off trees and taking down saplings and young populars up to about 5" in diameter. Their homes pose a huge environmental problem in that the ****ed things dam up local local creeks and sloughs causing major flooding. While they may look cute and cuddly, beavers are known to have a rather nasty disposition. When approached in the water, these cranky little guys will tail slap a warning that basically gets you soaked and says "take off, eh!". May 2013, a beaver attacked and killed a man in Belarus that was posing to have a picture with the animal. If you visit Canada, you are better off to take your picture with a stuffed beaver wearing a red or white tee shirt with a beautiful maple leaf on the front. These can be safely purchased at just about any gift shop of convenience store in the country.
> 
> Beaver Tails - now these guys are edible and quite delicious! In one of his first visits to Canada, the US president, Barack Obama relished in these uniquely Canadian delicacies, effectively putting Canada back on the North American map. Now our cover is blown... :lol:
> BeaverTails | BeaverTails Pastry since 1978


:rofl: ...mercy...I can't breathe... :clap:

Is this turning into comedy central? :lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Sue, your horses and countryside are _beautiful_! What wonderful photos of your girl to look back on with loving memories 

Happy Place, how cool that you have so many diverse hobbies! I do too, and it makes for a fulfilling, well-rounded lifestyle- Hope your shoot went well, and things are going good with the horses!

Koolio, we have a family cabin on a river- although it's wild, scenic, and pristine for trout, there has been the occasional river rat sighting to mar the experience....

Had an awesome hike before the rain kicked in today, and saw 2 bald eagles and the usual mergansers- So many more sightings will occur as the weather warms! Exciting bird species galore have already migrated. Black bear are making their presence known around here to be sure. I have to commend all of my fellow educated in the realm of Natural History that not once did I see a post naming a rabbit as a rodent.....


----------



## Celeste

My friend came out and we had a nice ride today. The weather was beautiful. The rain and flooding had washed out our creek crossing so that we couldn't safely navigate it. We still made it over five miles which is not too bad for a couple of old gals.


----------



## SueC

Celeste, is that black horse in your avatar Arabian by any chance? Great photo!


----------



## Celeste

Yes, she is an Arabian. I wish that I could take credit for the photo, but it was taken by a friend that is a professional. I love my Arab.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> My friend came out and we had a nice ride today. The weather was beautiful. The rain and flooding had washed out our creek crossing so that we couldn't safely navigate it. We still made it over five miles which is not too bad for a couple of old gals.


 
So the horse made the five miles without any trouble. How did you and your friend do.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## prairiegirl59

I just had my 55th birthday a few months ago, and having worked for the govt since high school, I can smell retirement !! Have grown up around horses - my grandparents lived on a farm and always had a pony for the grandkids. We moved to our own farm when i was 10, got my own horse shortly after. Had about 5 years from 18-23 that I was without, but not since. I have had two horses live to be 32 years old, died within a year of each other. I now have 4 - two of which were rescued from an auction, otherwise heading for meat. Also the little shetland pony we have we brought from a feed lot. He had sold for all of $60 and he is a good pony! I hope to get into a lot more trailriding in the coming years, especially a retiremnt goal of mine!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to our little NEAT club. Natural Equine Adventure Team. Your life sounds full of experiences and look forward to hearing some of your stories SD you choose to share them.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning all

Beautiful day here. Temps are good, but a freeze is due Wednesday. I planted my annuals 2 days ago and will have to protect them. Oh, well. 

Welcome Prairie - This is a great bunch of folks. Never a dull moment. I catch myself pulling up horse forum several times a day just to see what going on.. Have to, can't help myself. Welcome

Yall have a good day!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> So the horse made the five miles without any trouble. How did you and your friend do.:lol::lol::lol:


Stan, the horses looked a lot better than we did at the end of the ride...........


----------



## Eole

Welcome PrairieGirl!  Hope you can share stories and pictures of your horses and pony. Jump in the conversation anytime.

SueC, very nice pictures. Your grey mare was beautiful and Eole is fleabitten as well so they look very much alike.

Corgi, hope Isabella is healing well and you still enjoy your week riding another horse.

We have muskrats in our lake and beavers too. They flooded a couple acres near the trails and the trees died even if the dam was opened (by me, I declared war: I undid everyday what he did at night... I eventually won) The beaver family moved, but an old male still hangs around as we see him crossing the lake every evening. Well, not yet as the lake is still frozen solid.

NS, bald eagles are a rare sight here, sometimes in migration; they are stunning. Some birds are slowly coming back.

NM71: see, I wasn't the only one who remembered the picture on the horse-stool.  Hope you are having fun at Equine Affaire. I think I would spend way too much money in such a place.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!!!

Just a quickie.....

Had a marvelous time...much to tell.

No horse bumm stools....so this is the best I can do.:wink: Chose this for TJ, I know nothing about gypsy vanners. But I learned they are small but mighty!!! and....beautiful!!!

More to come.:lol:


----------



## PrivatePilot

Hey all...just popping into the thread.

Nice and warm here today, hit nearly 20c...warmest since last fall and a refreshing change after our brutal winter. It was nice to be doing stalls in just a Tshirt for the first time this year. 

My daughter stayed up half the night and was too tired (oh woe is her!) to ride more than one pony today...could have got in at least 2, maybe 3 others today but that'll teach her to go to bed earlier.

I'm nursing a foot injury which kept me out of the saddle today. Almost went for it but it's right on the part of my foot where they'd rest in the stirrups so I couldn't help but think I'd get cleaned up, tacked up, mount up, and then discover that it was too painful to ride, so I took a pass. Oh woe is me.


----------



## Koolio

Wow! It looks like many had a great weekend. So good to read!

Nothing says content like a sunny Sunday afternoon with a good ride and a clean paddock. . My daughter and I rode Koolio and Sally out in the field this afternoon. Both horses were great. After, she took Sam out into the neighbours big field for a trail ride and a short gallop. He was happy to go! Cheeky Pony is now out in the paddock with the other three and is happy to be a horse again. Before supper, I got out with the quad and harrows and cleaned up the winters deposits of manure. DH took the bulk of it off with the tractor yesterday so it looks great. All we need now is some rain and some good warm weather and the grass will grow. I can already see the green fuzz of new shoots peeking out from under the thatch.

I'm glad to hear others are experiencing some spring-like weather as well. It is amazing how good above freezing temperatures feel (even if they are barely above) after 7 months of winter. It's funny that I was out in my tee shirt today at +5 C, when in September if it gets below +15, I'm putting on a warm coat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

What a wonderful weekend we had! The weather turned out to be spectacular. We drove into heavy rain, but by the time we hit columbus, it stopped. Yesterday wasn't short weather. Oh how I have longed to expose my bare arms to the sun. This morning it's still warm, 60*s. The birds are chirping, and we were able to sleep with the windows open.

I have to get off to work here, but I will leave you with a few photos.

Here is guy McLean exiting after his clinic. We watched two of his. Very entertaining and down to earth. Really like him.


----------



## NickerMaker71

For my Canadian friends,:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

The Canadian Cowgirls Drill Team....phenomenal!!! I want to join, do you think I could get Jay to do flying lead changes?


----------



## ellen hays

Good A.M..

Nicker - I am so glad you had a great time. The pictures are really good. Bet you will want to go again next year!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like several had good weekends.

MN17, great photos and glad you had as wonderful a time as you had visioned it to be. I haven't seen any mention of young guys flirting with you on this trip so guess you didn't stay down in the lounge during this trip.lol

Ladona, glad you didn't feel a lot of paint during the inking and sounds like you had a really good weekend.

Tracey, it's about time you finally getting to see some sprouts and above freezing.

I almost convinced myself to turn the A/C unit on last evening, but decided to come out of a few more clothes instead. It was near 80*F here and today we are expecting thunder storms this afternoon through tomorrow.

The Easter Egg Hunt went off pretty good. We learned some valuable lessons for the first time our group of leaders set this up at that school. We had things too far spread out and that caused the fire trucks and police units to be isolated from the action. We are going to compact everything a little closer to each other and set the firemen and police officers at the entrance so everyone has to come by them to enter. It will also add advertising with their lights and activity around them.

I, again, did not wear a hat and got burnt even with sunblock on. I borrowed a hat from Jessa at one point, but returned it when she demanded it.Also borrowed one of the ladies and the wife took a picture, but it is on her FB page. We all had a lot of fun and hope it grows each year. I think we totaled the hidden eggs around 5000. I will load a few photos I have on my phone and post them, but the majority are on dw's fb or the church fb page.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are the pics I have on my phone before the events got fully going. After this I really didn't have time to stop for snaps until the last puppet show. DD's puppet was the main character in it so I had to watch it at least once. Oh, if you look closely under the bucket in the first pic you will recognize the hat in the second pic. I remember a cute little song about a big guy in a little.....well yea its a hat instead of a coat, but still funneh!!!:lol:









































There are 750 eggs in this area for the 0-3 year olds.


































DD's puppet on the left. BTW, an interesting tid bit of info. The puppet's(Isabella) dress was my dd's first Easter Dress. This is Isabella's first Easter.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Monday Everyone,

Hope yall had a great weekend. From reading the posts, it seems many had exceptional weekends. 

Its rainy here. That's ok because, those "April showers bring May flowers". I am getting ready to put my muck boots on and slosh thru the barnyard to feed my animals. I'll have to peak at my tator patch and see if any new plants came up. I am looking forward to that harvest. I love the new potatoes. Wash em and cook em with butter. yum!!!

Well, since I made myself hungry, I'll have to hurry thru feeding and come back for breakfast. Yea! (Sorry, I am being silly).

Hope everyone has a good day. See Ya!


----------



## SueC

Hi all! 

Ladona, are you posting a photo?

NM71, glad you had fun. How's your dog doing? And I'm assuming that's you with the huge grin in front of the gypsy van thing, in which case you're doing very well for 43, you must have looked after yourself properly! Good husbandry. ;-)

Ellen, what are you growing in your garden?

NS, did you catch the "grown-up" Anne of Green Gables movies and if so, what did you think - and how did it compare to any books the series was adapted from? (I haven't read those. You also pointed out there was a difference between the original books and series...)

PG59, hello and more stories please! 

Nathalie, can you tell me what "Dame du Buisson" means? Is it a word-play on "Dame du Boisson"? 

Koolio, it's funny how we acclimatise, isn't it. And did you say *7 months* of winter??? Are you in the Arctic Circle or something???

Anyone I've not specifically addressed, hiya - hope your week is going well.

Thank you everyone for being so kind to me over the loss of my mare. I had hardly come into your group for long before this happened, and I met with so much understanding. It really helped and I appreciate it.

Looking forward to Wednesday, when a previous work colleague of mine will be bringing a little 20 yo Caspian mare out to keep my boys company. Teresa is out of room at her place and is happy to have a good place for her retirement. My animals will be delighted. The horses have really been struck hard by the loss of their alpha mare. Romeo (the 29 yo) wants to spend all his time in the garden so he can eat grass and look through the windows to see what I'm doing. Sunsmart (my riding horse who knew her for his whole life and was her inseparable friend for the 3.5 years we have had this property) has stopped looking for her and been moody and super-affectionate in turns. The donkeys have spent a lot of time around him since the mare died, it's like they can sense something. The donkey gelding had a big crush on my mare, I wonder what he will think of the Caspian. Who, of all things, is called "Bambi" - can you believe it?


----------



## SueC

Oh, neat hat, Roadyy - totally suits! ;-)


----------



## tjtalon

Do love the hat, Rick!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC - I want you and the group to know what a really nice dimension you have added to my life. I really enjoy reading the posts each day. I am so glad you didn't have to go thru your loss alone. She was a beautiful horse and I know you miss her. I am so glad I found this thread. Someone said when I first arrived that this was like a village. It is. As far as the boys not having an alpha mare, I know they're probably lost. Maybe the little mare that is going to join them will help somewhat. 

Digging in the garden is my therapy. I preserve vegetable for winter, so I plan to have a variety. Green beans, field peas, tomatoes, okra, potatoes, squash, corn and bell peppers. Probably will add more to the variety as I plant and realize what's been overlooked.

I am working on the pictures, so maybe everyone can get a first hand peak at animals, garden, and my place soon.

Have a good day


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy - Yes that hat is quite the thing. Did anyone do an 2nd take when passing you in your car. I'll have to say that although it is stylish, I like the hat in your picture on your horse best. lol Great pictures, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is Amber and her puppet Isabela. Apparently she wasn't happy about break off from home schooling to take a picture. DD is a Halloween baby so that gives you an idea of her size at Easter when she wore it.


----------



## tjtalon

Does sound like everyone had a wonderful weekend! Nicker, thanks for thinking of me w/the pic of you & the gypsy vanner poster. I do love that breed.

Ellen, you sound like the sweetest person. Looking forward to your pictures!

Fat, wet mini-blizzard blew in yesterday & did its thing all night. I've scheduled this coming Wednesday for a vacation day, w/intent to devote it to working on the picture for my sister. Janice & I texted back & forth last night & I decided to work on the picture today & go out to the horses on Wednesday. Weather then will be better, & she has muckers on tomorrow, so I won't be faced w/doubledoody. And, I'll get a lesson.

Janice said little girl Beauty left Friday for her new home w/the trainer. Owners made a wise decision to sell her; they had no time for her & she always looked so sad & bored standing in her pen.

And she said her new horse "Tux" arrived yesterday morning. All I know about him is that he's a retired show quarter horse that has been acclimated to all kinds of scary things. Janice said that yesterday he was a bit spooky, but hopefully he'll settle in & settle down. I'll meet him Wednesday.

Well, onto the picture project, wish me luck. Hope all have a good day & a good week.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good day all! 

have a little time on my lunch.

First, THANKS Sue! Yes, that's me smiling away....how can I not? 4 whole days immersed in horse, horse, horse!!! A weekend of my dreams! LOL I come from pretty good genes...my pap (grandfather) and mother look VERY young for their age. Thank gosh I got THOSE genes and not some of the others! :lol::lol::lol:

anyway, like I said 4 days of HORSE. I zipped out of here Thursday and rode. Friday we got to the fair grounds around 9:00. Did a little shopping and then listened to Guy McLean. I didn't know much about him until recently when I saw he was presenting at the EA, so I googled him and started following on FB. What a nice down to earth guy. He truly loves his horses and treats them well. From what I have gathered, he is a good wholesome human being!

We also saw Stacy Westfall, another I follow on FB. Wow, was I impressed by her. Again, very down to earth and great tips. I was able to take her tips, change my seat a bit to get Jay to stop 80% of the time without touching the reins. Working on the back up as well. I don't think I would ever go bridleless, but she made a good point. Most of us use WHOA, and the reins to stop...but what about a third option? I have used my seat but her method is a bit more exaggerated, but obviously effective. So having the option of THREE ways to stop a horse is a good thing....in case you loose the reins (horse slipping out of bridle, or having a rein break, as I have had happen) Saying WHOA doesn't work in a crowded, loud collesuem, so if riding bridleless, you only have one option...your seat/legs.

After that we did a little more shopping and headed to the hotel. We so very tired, we just ordered in.

No Roaddy, this hotel advertised they had a restaurant and bar....but NOPE. there were other issues with the hotel...it was clean, and we were rearely there, so it was fine....but I should know by now...if you pay less than $100 a night...that's what you get...broken elevators, coffee makers, no restuarants or bars........:-( but like I said, we were just there to sleep, so it was OK.

OK, gotta run............more later!


----------



## SueC

Oh, I promised progress photos when we started moving into the lounge area for real, before the trouble with my mare... so here it it, just unpacking, not neat yet, but you get an idea...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/13817755144/in/photostream

Use left arrows to flick through. Also Elijah's "mudding and taping" that we call flushing.


----------



## tjtalon

Taking a little break. Got the picture lightly sketched out for dimensions, then realized /got frustrated w/the mediums I have on hand: drawing pencils/old pastels (a ton of colored felt-pens that I've used for line drawings for friends to take to their tatoo-artists; not applicable @ all). So went to Hobby Lobby & got colored chalk/compressed chalk-pastel in earth tones/charcoal pencils/compressed charcoal. Just got back home a bit ago.

Very nice pictures of your home, SueC. (Reminds me to never post pictures of my humble apartment...previously posted pics of my cat tree & balcony are quite enough).

Have to be @ work tomorrow 5am, as night co-worker asked me to do that for him for recompense for his 2 hour range time, & tomorrow is his birthday besides. Another good reason to not have wipe myself out in the cold & muddy muck @ Janice's today...so looking forward to Wednesday, for sure.

BTW, for Ellen: this is why we here are a "village". Sometimes (most times) I feel (and am) totally outclassed. But my friends here actually care about me, & would be upset if I "disappeared". I'm here for my Love of the Horse, no matter how not rich/how old/how little I can respond or relate to those w/property & their own horses. But, I read everything, and I learn. And there's always synchronicity: Nicker above mentions Stacy Westfall, and just yesterday I came across a utube vid of sitting-the-seat. Now I'm encouraged to go back and investigate further, because sitting the seat and STOPPING are things paramount in my head for my progress. See what I mean? A village, we learn from each other, check in with other, and keep on keeping on.

SueC, I wondered, as was not sure: Teresa is a horse, right? Have to laugh, because that's my full name and how it's spelled. If that's a horse, give her a hug for me.

Now I need to go back to the picture and start piddling w/the color, do what I can before I have to get ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## tjtalon

Oops, sorry SueC, I just reread & realized misread. Teresa is a human. Give her a hug anyway.

Teresa: what a nice name for a horse, 'tho...!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I am officially "inked". :lol:

It was relatively easy and not as painful as I expected. Don't get me wrong..there was pain. But it was bearable. Today, I went to the mall amd went shopping for 2 hours and my ankle swelled up a bit, but I came home amd put it up with ice on it and it is back to normal.

It is very simple. Just an outline from a photo someone took of Isabella running. I chose to have my tattoo actually be HER instead of a generic outline because I know she is older and I don't know how much longer she will be with me, none of us do, and that has hit me hard lately. Losing my Dad and then one of my best friends 3 months later proved that you just never know about things like that.

I had a great weekend leading up to that. Rode the BO's paso all weekend. What a great ride he is! Isabella is doing better. She is eating now and she is walking with no sign of lameness. The flexion test next Sunday will tell us if she has healed or not but she certainly looks good. I am lucky I have a great BO that not only takes care of her like I would be also lets me ride her horses when mine can't be ridden!

Nicker, Sue, Rick, love the pics!

Tj- "doubledoody" made me laugh! Hope you have a great lesson on Wednesday!

Ellen and Sue, so glad you joined our little group!

Critter, have you ridden yet?

HP, how is it going with the new horse?

Rain all day tomorrow. That will keep me in the house all day. I will rest my ankle a little and then do some spring cleaning. (On spring break all week). It has been in the 80's for the past 3 days but they are calling for a chance of snow tomorrow night? Really? And a freeze warning. I just planted flowers in my planters outside. Grrrrr.,..:twisted:

Sun comes back on Wednesday but only highs in the 50's. Hubby and I will celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary. Going to some place fancy for dinner. Farrier comes Thursday. Going to a Washington Nationals Baseball game on Friday. Sounds like a good Spring Break!

Sue and Ellen, so glad you joined our little group!


----------



## tjtalon

well, so far the rendering of picture sucks, but have to stop. Good thing my sister in no hurry.

It's way early on my day off, but have to go get ready for work/up way early. "night" all.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Gang,

Well, I came from feeding and gathering eggs. Got to the house and fed my Yorkie, Reggie. Then, guess what? Horse Forum time!:lol:

Corgi - That's a neat tattoo. No matter what happens, your horse will be right there with you. Also, I am impressed. How did you remember that list of things regarding posts? Sometimes I have to go back to the thread and go back to my post and edit. Duh:-|

TJ - I do care and would miss you if I didn't hear from you. Please don't berate yourself. You are an important part of this thread. Be good to yourself, you deserve it. Hey, I have cats too. All were unwanted til I found them. What a unique crew. I get a kick out of watching them. When they play my house becomes a race track. The funny thing is that Reggie runs right with em.

Guess I'll close for now. Hope everyone has a good evening. I will talk to ya later.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC - Just got through looking at your progress pictures. Wow! What a neat house. I had never seen anything like it. Love the horse looking in the window. What a great adventure.


----------



## SueC

For anyone who likes our house and is in something more humble: We were in measly apartments for all our lives saving up to be able to do this ''someday", neither of us big earners. But my hubby ended up owning a unit in a part of our capital city that got popular, and when we married I put in my savings and it paid off the rest of the mortgage on it. He had no car for 15 years to get to that point, and both of us always scrounged. The proceeds from the sale bought the little farm in the sticks and allowed us to start owner building. We have a loan for the last 2/3 of the build and are doing everything on an absolute shoestring. It's amazed us, we never thought we'd have anything like this. Very blessed. I write this because it could happen to you. Hope everyone's dreams here come true.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: Did you paint the frog on the wall or is it a hanging item, I like it.
Great pics of your house progress.

ellen: We really need some pics.

TJ: We love your pics and your creativity, it is awesome!

Roadyy: Now that hat is very special, if worn when riding at least the very top of your head will not get burnt.

NM: Sound like your trip was a blast and no troubles in the lounge.

Corgi: My wife recently got two tattoos, I will try to find pics.
1 is a Pegasus on her arm and the other a boot w/cowboy hat on her ankle.

Koolio: I am glad things have started to sprout and pony is doing well?

Eole: We have many bald eagles and blue herons where we ride.
Sometimes startles the horses when they swoop down in the river.

I am sorry if I missed anyone, it was not intentional but catch-up after a few days on this, or should I say really the only thread I mess with, can be difficult. I occasionally chime in on other threads just to stir the kettle but tend to unsubscribe after I pi$$ someone off.

My weekend was awesome.
Rode the Easter egg ride on Saturday and rode again Sunday morning.
Both days where about three hour rides, took it easy on the horses.
We let them stand in the river to cool down at several places.
That's when we all got wet, they started pashing in the water trying to wet their belly.
We all got soaked since it became contagious among them.
About 12 deer where seen from about 50' away, didn't even move.
The sound of the frogs was so loud near the river we always thought we
heard trains breaking around the curves when near the tracks.
80 on Saturday, 85 on Sunday, 82 today, but it will not last.

My wife dragged one field today, no more mud in one field.
The other is drying but lumpy and a little rough.
Got one stump removed this evening that has been an eyesore for a while.

Some Pics of the weekend.
Me snatching an egg. Recently shaved off the Santa Claus beard.
They started calling me Phil at work.








My daughter








My wife








Riding a trail near the river, lots of frogs here.








Temper-mental pony on the high line.








Lots of work to do on our trails this year.
Hard winter dropped a lot of debris.
Very difficult to clean up since there are so many miles to cover.
We will have to pick the favorites for a walk-through with chainsaws.

This camera thing has got me ticked off.
With the terrain and needing to stop to take pictures can be difficult.
When I try to take them while riding I tend to get a lot of blur.
I saw some video from a GoPro camera this weekend.
The oldest boy has one mounted to a R/C airplane he flies.
I saw some awesome footage, I will make this happen for riding.

Thanks for your company and posts to make this thread interesting.
Good night all, I am still beat no more typing tonight.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC, Went to Redmoon Sanctuary site. Sounds great. You're really getting back to the basics. What is a permaculture garden? Is that the same video we saw about donkeys? At night, my pc buffer is slow, I guess from increased online traffic. So I couldn't get the video to run. Your are stewards of your own little piece of Heaven on earth. That's nice.


----------



## SueC

MR: It's a bought wall hanging, I'm not that creative! 

Ellen: The way I reply is to open up all the new pages in a different tab, start replying at the bottom of one, keep reading and flicking back to my reply tab to put in the next response. Makes it super easy. Whoever invented tabbing browsers is a genius. - Gardening: It's funny, but something from the garden for some reason feels more like a gift than something from the shop, kind of like being a child and finding Easter eggs!  Do you grow climbing beans or bush beans or both? Sweetcorn or heritage?

Teresa (or should that be Saint TJ ;-) ) - yes, it's a nice name for a person or even horse. Still in two minds about "Bambi" as a horse name but that's what she answers to after 20 years and she may even look like one, I'm finding out tomorrow. I guess it's better than calling your child "Fifi" like Bob Geldof did, or "Mooncalf" like Frank Zappa's kid, etc... and I once actually had a girl called "Bambi" in my class. After a couple of weeks I asked her how she got her name, and I still remember her scathing reply: "It's because my parents are stupid." :rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

MarylandRider,

Nice pictures. Sounds like yall had a great time. It's great your family likes to ride. Nothing like a family outing on horseback. Great way to spend time together!


----------



## PrivatePilot

Interesting tattoo picture.. curious who else here has horse-related ink? 

I have no ink myself, my wife has a few that go back years. I've contemplated getting some myself, probably horse related, but not sure what, where, and when.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Ellen, you make me laugh...I have to force myself not to check In this place during my working time! It's addicting isn't it?

So, back to the EA. We got there on Saturday at a decent time. Got to see Kerry Kuhn, did not know who he was, but wow, another great presenter. I was a geek and took notes at all the clinics. I made so many connections...not only to horses, but especially to children. In fact all three presenters I watched often referred to children as they presented. Horses and children are so similar!!! I need to take this somewhere....not sure where....:? My mind is a brewing with ideas.:wink:

Speaking of seat, I had mom take pics of me on Jay to show the new boots and saddle pad...but I deleted them bc I didn't like my appearance....meaning I always feel like the way I sit pokes my belly out, and my lower back con coves..it's not good equitation ...BUT, the more I think about it, I have a good deep, solid seat, I'm not In equitation anymore, and my pelvis is so twisted I have to sit a way that is comfortable. If I try to 'straighten' myself out more, my seat bone kills me after a longish ride, as well as my lower back. I've decided to suffice the perfect look for comfort!:lol:

I digress...so I saw my school friend M at the EA. She was there for a day and had taken some of her college equine students. We sat together during the Kerry Kuhn clinic! but that was it. I searched her out today, but she wasn't around...and of course...her quirkiness kept her from coming to me....:lol::wink: funny, coworkers who don't even like horses asked how my weekend went and were curious to what I learned. 

Sunday we got home at a decent time and the weather was WARM!!!! Nearly 80!!!! So of course I rode.:lol: the new pad looks great on Jay, and he was a good boy.

Tonight I accidentally scared him with the umbrella, so we had to re establish our trust:-(. This boy is so sensitive!:shock: by the end, he was back to letting me hang all over him. 

Scraped out both stalls to the bare floor tonight. Hadn't been cleaned all weekend....tiring.

TJ, glad you get to go clean and ride Wednesday. Think we are getting your snow over night.:evil: hope it doesn't get too cold...I didn't blanket them and they have already started to shed. And....stop being so dang hard on yourself!!!! Your a huge piece to our gang, you bring plenty to the table!!!! Got it girl? ( that's my teachers voice quipping at ya!:wink

Sue, thanks for asking, my dog is doing great! She did well for my moms DH, and is eating well again. I think she is making up for when I was gone...she generally doesn't eat while I'm out of town.

No spring break here...never do, but we have Easter break, and yes, we still call it that. BUT, we lost all but Good Friday to snow days.:-(. BOO

Ellen, my mom has chickens. I love collecting the eggs. Love eating them too! Nice to know where they come from and the bright yellow yokes make them so nutritious.

Roaddy, great pics.

Happy everyone got some saddle time. MR, how was your trek?

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC, I am going to try Roma bush beans this year. Last year the beans I grew were so stringy. My neighbor grew Romas and they were stringless! The corn I grew last year was a rosen ear corn usually grown for stock. I like to nip the kernels and scrap the cobb for a cream type corn. It's different, but good. This year I'm growing sweet corn to freeze on the cobb. Can't wait for the fresh veggies!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC, Went to Redmoon Sanctuary site. Sounds great. You're really getting back to the basics. What is a permaculture garden? Is that the same video we saw about donkeys? At night, my pc buffer is slow, I guess from increased online traffic. So I couldn't get the video to run. Your are stewards of your own little piece of Heaven on earth. That's nice.


You can cheat with videos when that happens by pausing it just after pressing play, and letting it sit for a few minutes to load in the background, then pressing play again. Yes, it's the donkeys arriving / horses responding video.

Permaculture is growing things with rather than against nature - not growing monocultures but companion planting, setting up your garden in a way that means you will do minimal walking tending it, etc. We used the mandala design with a frog pond in the middle and circle beds around it like petals around a daisy centre, and each circle bed exactly the size of a movable round chicken pen we are currently constructing, so that the chickens can weed, fertilise and dig as we finish with each circle. It's a principle from _*The Permaculture Home Garden*_ by Linda Woodrow:

http://eight-acres.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/the-permaculture-home-garden-book-review.html

Great book. Our garden has been a bit scaled back this last year because of the time demand of building. The motorbike frogs love the pond though - they are thus called because of their call.

The stewarding: Yeah, we really felt that very strongly when we started, with all this amazing biodiversity in the 50ha of incredible woodlands and wetlands behind the 12ha of pasture we have.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tj, I'm not done yet! Here's are more Gypsy vanners waiting for the breed presentation. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jays new saddle pad.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright 1 more.
Someone put us on FB from the weekend, my wife emailed two more pics I can share.
I'm not a member of FB, I have sort of steered away, I reckon this is just as bad???

I got caught brushing my horse.
Little guy at 14 hands and I am 6'2", sorry I have now shrunk to 6'.5", go figure.








My daughter and her friend riding two of my horses around the campground.
She's riding my wild one and has been doing quite well, bareback even.
My lord the backside of her pants were filthy after the weekend.
I avoid any bareback riding until they are done shedding.
I will use them as my taxicab around all the camp-sites.


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more of the Canadian Cowgirls. LOVE the giant flags!!. I always wanted to carry a flag on horseback.:lol: as I kid, I created my own flag out of old fabric and stapled it onto an old skinny tree branch. I'd canter my horse around with it! Ahhh, creativity! Just like I was telling my students about today....bring out your creativity!!!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, great pics!!!

I think this is the first time I ever set eyes on you! Like the goatee...and did I see a ponytail too?:wink: didn't see that coming, but like it. Funny how we create images in our minds huh? Glad I know what ya look like now.

And to,your question about this being worse than FB....I think so!:lol::lol::lol:

Oh, and since no bar....we just had our own cocktails in our room.:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Private...if,you,go,back a few (hundred pages) we posted pic of our tats.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I hide over two feet of hair in my shirt at work.
Most people don't know how long my hair really is.
At a previous employer, over ten years ago, I was referred to as the hippy.
Hair was so long I would tend to sit on it in the office, I'd pull out the razor knife and cut a little off.
Goatee was almost as long, used hair ties there too!!!


----------



## SueC

NM71, flying changes aren't that impossible to do: Arena riding, basic dressage, lengthening/shortening stride at all paces, figure-8s at all paces, and starting with asking for a simple change in the middle of the figure (canter left lead, trot, canter right lead), then eventually giving the aids for change of leg as you bend the horse around the middle of the figure-8, and you'll get a flying change, since horses will naturally change leads around bends. (Which is why counter-canter is difficult to ride, and needs to be included at the same stage!)

Then you do serpentines through the centre of the arena, at the canter, and ask for flying changes as you bend through the curve, like in the figure-8. As you get more advanced you have to bend your horse less and less, until it will change leads for you on request while travelling a straight line.

You can teach it to yourself in a cow paddock, that's what my mare and I did when we were young, and she got very good at it. And rein-back, she'd say, "How many steps?" and do that many. Wonderful horse, thrived on praise... and learnt all sorts of party tricks. Now my gelding, he's less interested in that sort of thing and I only have him doing simple changes...


----------



## SueC

MR, are you a Jimi Hendrix fan? Just testing the correlation with the hair! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

PrivatePilot, it is good to see you post up. Its been awhile. Hope everything is going well with you.


SueC, I will have a full size outdoor arena at the new place and may give a try at that flying lead change lesson. I'm not sure what the usefulness of it is outside of show, but looks like fun training.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> SueC, I will have a full size outdoor arena at the new place and may give a try at that flying lead change lesson. I'm not sure what the usefulness of it is outside of show, but looks like fun training.


Oh it is, and it feels like the horse is "skipping"!  I only ever got my mare to do it because I did a lot of dressage training with her, and she had loads of impulsion. My FT/SB gelding is like, "You want me to trot in this little arena? Can't we go somewhere more spacious for that?" - and now we don't have an arena either. If you have a horse that wants to move, and loves teamwork, and doesn't think a small space isn't worth doing much in, then you'll basically be ballroom dancing with your horse. It's very cool!


----------



## Celeste

It would be useful just when riding down dirt roads if they are curvy. My horse does not pay much attention to lead cues. I guess I need to work on that too.


----------



## SueC

...speaking of flying changes, have all of you seen this mare yet?






That was my all-time favourite dressage performance to watch, it always brought tears to my eyes because it was so good and the mare clearly enjoyed herself tremendously, and especially now, because that mare died prematurely with a broken leg (in the paddock) a few years back...


----------



## ellen hays

Hey you guys!

You know my routine by now. Just came back from feeding, feed inside critters, got coffee, and pulled the Horse Forum up. I luv it:lol:

SueC I went to the gardening site. Enjoyed and learned something new. Yea....Purple Haze, All Along the Watchtower, Cross Town Traffic. Jimmi Hendrix was one of my favorites. 

I remember those daze. Went to a Jethro Tull concert in Atlanta, GA., was barefooted with hiphugger bellbottoms and a tiedyed t shirt. Wasn't an official hippie, just a kid wanting to fit in. Uhm! Oh boy. What a comparison. Now I am adorned in my old jeans and knee high rubber boots keeping a date with the chickens. lol 

Now that I have spent those brain cells reminiscing, I can't remember what I read.:? But, I do remember pictures, lots of pictures. All great too! 

Yall know how I feel, "I luv this site". When I come back to myself after all that reminiscing, I'll be back. 

Posted my novel and saw SueC's video. Had to edit! Beautiful performance and beautiful horse. I can see why it brings tears to your eyes. Reminds me of some pictures of a beautiful mare I saw on your post. Nice memories!

Have a good day!


----------



## ellen hays

Celest, 

Went to your site. I love the blue kitten with the holloween background. Has a muzzle like a Maine **** cat. Luv them too!
I saw where you like curvy dirt roads. Here at Bankhead we have forest roads everywhere. The topography is that all roads have curves and hills. If you are ever in the area, you need to let me know. I am not riding right now because of health issues and issues with Red, but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy the forest.


----------



## SueC

Blu Hors Matine had her grey gene from a grey Arabian stallion called Fetysz, born in 1924. When you follow Matine's pedigree back on the All Breeds database, you can see this. I don't think Fetysz is in Snowstorm's pedigree though.


----------



## Roadyy

I just got some great news. The guy I'm leasing the farm from just called and said he would have the temporary fencing and stalls finished this week and move the horses this weekend. I can move my horses there on Monday!!!!!! 

Now I am excited!!!!


----------



## squirrelfood

YAY, Roady! I know that's been a long time coming!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:lol::lol::lol: Sue, thanks for the tips on lead changes, but I was being a bit facisious...JayJay is an old cow horse, so, although he listens really well....it's either really s-l-o-w moving or GIDDUP for him. I'm trying to find a little 'pleasure horse' inside his willing body. :lol:

I actually am pretty proficient at teaching a horse to change leads. I will brag a bit....and tell you I won third place at the STATE competition for Western Riding.  I really enjoyed that class!

YEA Roaddy, phew, now you can get that off your mind!!

Morning Ellen!

Vaccinations tonight....and got the word from the doggie vet that we will continue her gall bladder meds for another 90 days! It's funny, she can't seem to get enough food! She gobbles everything up I give her. Gosh, and I week ago I thought she was a goner......


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy, so glad everything is turning out good. The not so good news from the other day seemed to take the wind out of your sails. But not today, full steam ahead!

Nickers, happy your dog is doing better. Sounds like she's got an appetite like my Yorkie. Eat you out of house and home.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes it did. I was all prepared to start riding the trails over there and enjoying the grass for the horses this week. This is the Lord's way of reminding me to be humble and patient. I am not even wanting to ride the boys til we get over there as to not wanting to fight with crossing this busy road at the house to get to the trails. There I can saddle up and go 50 yards to be on the trails.

I had it in my head that today was Wednesday and tomorrow the vet was coming so the weekend was almost upon us. Another awakening when I realized it was Tuesday.lol


----------



## squirrelfood

At MY age, that happens a lot! (What month is this again?)


----------



## Stan

Rick: good to hear about the horses and the new place to house them.
Nickers: glad you had a good time and did not spend to much money
Ladona: liked the tattoo and the landscape, classy.

Sue: flying changes I've done a few of those in my time mostly when I was a youth:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Its hump day and we all know what that means only one more day before we can start eating chocolate eggs.


----------



## tjtalon

So many posts in such a short time, so liked & liked & liked. Ellen thank you for the thoughts, & I love my little cats. They make me laugh. MR, I too like knowing now what you look like (c'mon Ellen, we need pics, of you too!) Nicker, got it got it, esp w/the teacher voice. I AM hard on myself...gotta lighten up to be on a horse, right?
Rick! So exciting about the horse move. The boys & you & all will love it! Sue, I love the video of the Lippizan in action; she did love to dance (sorry to hear that she died...) But, what a Dance. And thank you for sharing a bit of your struggle to get where you are; I do admire and am in awe of your place and accomplishments. I just feel abashed, sometimes, at my age, still trying to get ...further. I've always been on my own, w/all attending mistakes, but still alive, still trying, still a good person.

In view of that: a picture of my current "studio", i.e. the dinging room table, set up for working on my sister's picture (no, will not share yesterday's aborted attempt):


----------



## tjtalon

well..dining room table, but since I ding around w/it, guess that works..


----------



## tjtalon

Hope the pic posted okay. Need to go get some stuff done and get to bed early, so can go to Janice's tomorrow in relatively good shape. 'Nite all.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW Stan: in my pic, look at the red frame to the right on my table. Printed and framed the horse's eye (Bugs?) from you, as a reminder that an eye out is kept on me.

Yup, Ellen, we are a Village.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: Jimi is a favorite, not sure what that has to do with my long hair though.

Woodstock, you mean it's over.:shock:














Grateful Dead, Mountain, CCR, Janis Joplin, The Who, Jefferson Airplane,
Joe Cocker, The Band, Johnny Winter, CSN&Y, and Jimi Hendrix.

Although I did not attend Woodstock I continue to choose this music over most other.
While Woodstock was taking place I was most likely home listening to Zeppelin's first album.


----------



## SueC

The Grateful Dead played at Woodstock??? But they were still around relatively recently - or was that "recently" 10 - 20 years ago, and I haven't noticed?


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Looks a lot like my table when a project gets started.

My office at work is another story, huge mess, stack of papers, electronic parts.
I must grab a picture of it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

It's SNOWING!!!!!!:shock::-evil: I had to blanket the horses. It's to go down to 17*. Gee wiz....

Got,our shots tonight. The vet was really impressed with how good both my two look.. She said Jay looks as if he has put on 100 lbs since she's seen him last. She was so pleased with how muscular he has become.. Yea! I guess all the riding over the winter has done him some good as well as the newer food. Love when I can impress the vet!

She said when I first brought him home, she thought he might be an appendix QH, but now that he has filled out, she definitely thinks he's ALL QH... An old fashion type of QH...the big stocky kind!

Btw, what is an appendix?

Desks and kitchen tables....ugh....mine are both covered with stacks of stuff. I admit, I'm a stacker...but I can tell you where everything is!!:wink:

I must admit, I'm not a fan of those mentioned groups....especially Janis joplin.:? I'm a 70s 80s kinda gal.....but really can appreciate most different kinds of music, I think you'd be shocked to see what was on my iPods....just not those one. Lol

TJ...abashed??? What does that even mean???? Listen to your vocabulary! No more putting yourself down. (Teacher tone again :wink

Going to bed early too...the weekend has caught up with me and have tons to do to be ready for the Easter.

Have a good night.


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> The Grateful Dead played at Woodstock??? But they were still around relatively recently - or was that "recently" 10 - 20 years ago, and I haven't noticed?


I'm still around and I graduated HS in '64!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: At least give us some examples of what's in the Ipod (apple:?)


----------



## Stan

I remember Woodstock but did not attend. I remember Elvis when he was young and alive. I remember when young people under the age of 21 did as their parents told them.

Nickers I am so sorry to hear that its snowing on you again, but take heart because its raining at my place, so the weather is a changing.

Bugs: I will be spending some time with him over Easter then he is going off for some training. I have decided even though I don't think he will miss behave if I ride him, but, the risk of me coming off is to great so he is going to a Parelli trainer here in Dargaville Easter Monday (can't wait any longer for TJ) and she can ride him for a week just to settle him. He has been left for three months at a time then taken on the cattle drives and I/he have been O/K, but several months have gone by, I don't bounce, and I can only consume so much liquid pain killers then I would be liable to fall out of the saddle without his help.:shock::lol: But once I get back on him I will be doing some mileage.

T/J Just keep the horse between you and the ground, one leg on either side and your mind in the middle.

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hmmmm MR, let's see....first I have iPods....plural bc of how much music I actually have!:lol: I love music. I have acoustic guitar to big band, to buffett (big fan, go every year....at least I think I do....can't recall the details:wink to classical to hip hop, top 40......country, Christian rock...you name it. I do have a WHO cd, there a few songs I like on it.. Heavy metal....nah, not for me.

Stan, now I didn't say I didn't spend a lot of $$$ this weekend....just stayed in my budget.:wink: came home with $7!!! Woohoo. Bought me lunch since my fridge is bare.:shock::lol: really need to shop...but I hate going for some reason.

I am feeling broke tho....keep looking at flights to st. Croix.....:shock: costs are CRAZY!!! I've never had to pay so much!

You know my fired M at work. I've told you she is different, not liked by the 'main stream girls'.....ya know the gossipy mean girls...the ones I steer
clear of...what is this HS?:shock::twisted: she and I were talking in the hallway and she turned to leave to go home, passed the clutch of hens gabbing and I caught them giving her the once over. I know I get frustrated with her, but I never speak ill of her at work, and I hate to see them do that. I suspect I get the same thing behind my back....but I don't give a BEEP bc those girls are a waste of good teaching positions.:lol: makes me feel bad...I know deep down she's a good person, misunderstood...as I always say, but decent.:-|. Ugh, so fortunate I can close my classroom door and ignore them for the most part.

Stan, I think it's a good idea to send bugs....I think I would do the same if I were you.

Oh, searched appendix.....it's a QH/thoroughbred cross recognized by AQHA.

Two days until break! Woohoo! Last day for my field student...woohoo!:lol::lol:

Gotta get moving. Have a happy hump day! (Oh Roaddy....hate when it's not the day you think it is....:-()


----------



## Roadyy

You yanks need to take back your winter. I woke up to 43F with a 20mph wind. This isn't nice of you at all. 

We are going Friday night to watch the Passion of the Christ play that is put on every Easter by the local big Baptist church. It is a huge deal as they have to do it at the marina civic center because their church can't hold the crowd anymore. They actually come down the isles during the play. Its a 3 box of tissue show.

For music, I too have a diverse range of love. Eagles- Hotel California, Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown, Ronnie Millsap - There's someone in my house, 38 special- Back where you belong, Percy Sledge- When a man loves a Woman.


There are more that include classic Christian, contemporary Christian, jazz, classical and folk. Time to catch my ride to work. Will catch up later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

LOVE the Eagles and 38Special!! how about Fleetwood Mac, James Taylor, Kenny Chesney, REO Speedwagon........list goes on!


----------



## Roadyy

Those are good. I just had enough time to post a few off the top of my head before walking out the door away from the wifi.


----------



## squirrelfood

Black Sabbath? Metallica? Guns n Roses? Do I need to run and hide?


----------



## Roadyy

Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Lefty Frizzell, Stravinsky, Chopin, Ella Fitzgerald, Dizzy Gillespie, Dennis Brown, Gary Lewis and the playboys, Newsboys, Building 429, The Afters and Citizens Way just to name a few more. I figure those are the more common names that might be known.

No SF, you don't need to hide. I listen to them too. Quiet Riot, AC/DC, Sammy Hagar and even some Judas Priest back in my youth.


----------



## SueC

Small report on new arrival: The little Caspian is donkey-sized, but smells like a mare, confusing the hell out of the horses and donkeys alike! She's in the donkey yard tonight, as she can hold her own there. The male donkey is very interested! ;-)

I'm not sure Sunsmart is going to think she's big enough to buddy, but she's at least creating an interesting diversion for him. He stopped looking glum for the first time today, trying to work out this puzzle. Romeo is VERY interested in this little mare. I may just agist/adopt a proper-size mare for Sunsmart, that little Caspian isn't any more trouble than another donkey. Even its feet are donkey sized and have donkey characteristics.

Will catch up reading next time. Tacos with neighbours tonight!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I remember when young people under the age of 21 did as their parents told them.


Dang Stan. You are old. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Yes, I can remember when I would get off the school bus, I would get ready to go to the chicken houses. We had breeder layers. Four long houses full of Ill hens that would keep you hands bloody from pecks when you would gather eggs from under them and hybrid roosters that stood 3 ft tall and would catch you from behind and flog ya. My daddy was killed in a car wreck and my mom was left with 3 small kids. So we pulled together and worked as a unit to make a living. My mom had military training in her background and knew how to cut them eyes when you deviated from your routine. I was better than any reining horse working off cues when she cut them eyes at me. That was a clear and précise queue to get back on track. Hard work, but developed character and work ethics. We always respected anyone affiliated with law enforcement and military. She was not concerned about backlash when discipline was necessary. We didn't have laws in place that prevented parents from disciplinary actions when they were necessary! And no, I don't drill my hens in the AM when I feed them.lol:lol: Them girls work hard and everyday I gather a consistent round of eggs. Now Red, he's spoiled rotten. That is what has caused his issues. Got my clinician halter yesterday. He will start drills shortly.Ha 
Well, I wrote a novel. Intended to offer greetings and salutations only. But I saw Stans comment on disobedient 21 yr olds and had to rant!

Good day, :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

VAN HALEN!!! How could I forget them? Went to their concert too!  I _think_ it was good! hahahahah OH boy....something is very wrong here with me and concerts! :lol::lol::wink::hide:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Dang Stan. You are old. :wink:


Like I needed reminding.

Age is a state of mind, a number, I still have my dreams. They just take a lot more time to achieve. My bucket list has got longer. I am never going to retire I own a horse that demands to be kept in the style it has become used to. Not to mention the two cats.

Its still raining and blowing here The rain is very welcome but it may be to late. If the temp drops the grass still wont grow.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I figure that I can't ever die. The older I get, the more I still have left to accomplish..............


----------



## whisperbaby22

It has been a warm dry winter here in Southern CA, but the good part is that I have been able to ride a lot.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: "abashed": that would be me (as a child the age in your class) turning one foot inwards towards the other, perhaps a finger stuck up the nose, & nodding "okay, 'teach." It's somewhere between embarrassed & apologetic. Well.. guess have nothing to apologize for. Is what is. I love what Stan just said : "I still have my dreams. They just take a lot more time to achieve." (Dang sorry I couldn't achieve going to ride Bugs like a pro! Good luck Bugs...! and Stan...!)

The only concerts I ever attended was one in New Mexico by Jefferson Starship (had loved Jefferson Airplane greatly) & Jethro Tull's "Passion Play" ; from what I gather, was one of the last times he could dance around the stage. There was so much good music, Moody Blues comes to mind. I did like Guns & Roses, for a brief period. Will always love Sting. However....my mother played classical music to me on the phonograph (now, there's a word for youngsters) & read classical literature to me, when I was in the womb and thru my infancy & early childhood. Both stuck. Nowadays, for instance on the car radio @ work, I'll play a bit w/the good rock I find, but the staple is classical, unless PBS radio gets into something too odd & experimental for my tastes. End result: Italian Renaissance, Gregorian chant, etc...could go on, call it golden oldies of classical. Oh, I do love Blue Grass, & the oldest Appalachian "on wax".

MR, you didn't remind me of any rock musician, just maybe of one of my friends I went to high school with. I do like the hair.

Sue, please send a picture of the little Caspian. I'm beyond curious.

Today was...Horse Wednesday. I'll be back, & will try to be brief.


----------



## tjtalon

Today @ Janice's I mucked the 10. Beauty gone, Tux in her pen/stall. Janice went in w/me for Tux, just in case. He's unsure & jumps @ any sound. I approached him, w/Janice by his head (he's recognized her as "lead mare") & found a soft-good spot along his withers that he enjoyed. He turned his head into me for more, which pleased Janice. He's "on trial" for a month. Apparently, he has issues w/being tied onto a post. Something happened to scare him sometime, for sure. Anyway, time will tell w/Tux. He's 16 hands 1", registered Paint Quarter Horse. Been out on pasture for 2 yrs.

My lesson: Janice told me the difference between snaffle bits & curb bits (& after the following was done, I learned how to measure for weight & height). Addie is very well trained, doesn't need & dislikes snaffle. So, you'all: I graduated to a bit today!! Curb, for Addie, & understand now why he responds so well to the side-pull...it puts pressure on the same places (& a snaffle does something else, which I now understand more fully).

We went to the round-pen (now, all this is @ walk/fast walk). I was totally conscious of having a bit, so that encouraged me to use my legs. Janice had to get a dead rabbit away from her dogs outside of the arena & dispose of it, so me & Addie were left alone for @ least 15 min. We walked, turned, went thru the poles, changed directions. We did good. Janice came back & he was "ok, Mom's here".

Told her what we had been doing, & she went back outside of the round pen. She came back in for a bit to show me the tension/release on reins & how that feels, then went back out. I worked (or rather, DID'NT work) on relaxing into my seat, just feeling Addie's movement, remembering 2 weeks ago when I got my Ah Hah That's It!. 

Janice said I'm doing very well, but doesn't want to rush me. There was a moment when a plastic bag blew across the field adjacent: Addie, being stable & smart, didn't spook, but he did do a sudden jerk to look @ it. The movement didn't scare me, I sat back to stop him, & to see what the issue was. Was nothing, & we both went onward.

So, today wasn't a "new" lesson", but reiteration/exercise from 2 wks ago. But, graduated to the bit. Janice said my hands are much, much softer, that I'm relaxing my body & have escaped rigidity. Walked Addie back to the tack post; he sped up his walk, of course, as knew he was going to go home, but I just asked him to be easy with me & relaxed. Janice saw that, told her I'd asked him to be good.

After untacking, had a bit of fun w/my camera. Silly Boy knew I had a cookie in my sweatshirt pocket, so Janice & I both had fun w/him. Following, next post, I'll do some pics of the day; Addie being silly ("where's the cookie?"), Janice & Addie, me & Addie.

A very nice day. I rode over an hour.


----------



## tjtalon

Enjoy.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

I tried multiple pics on one post, but only did 2, so posted more. You get the idea.

Janice told me today that Addie accepts mistakes & goes w/the student to learn how to do it right. He's very accepting & doesn't worry (like Tommy did). He's like, "okay, you finally got that. Okay, let's get on with it".)

Janice asked me, when I got there this morning, to scrape up the wet hay in his stall, if I could & had the energy; told me not to worry about the mud. Apparently there's a new hole in his stall roof, that let the rain/snow in. I got that all out, moving Addie's hay bin from side to side while I did it (& while he was eating!) Did more than Janice asked me to, had to. I think I would've done the same for anyone, for did it extra special for Addie. He's my bud, he likes me, he listens to me & understands me. What else can you ask for?


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> You yanks need to take back your winter. I woke up to 43F with a 20mph wind. This isn't nice of you at all.
> 
> We are going Friday night to watch the Passion of the Christ play that is put on every Easter by the local big Baptist church. It is a huge deal as they have to do it at the marina civic center because their church can't hold the crowd anymore. They actually come down the isles during the play. Its a 3 box of tissue show.
> 
> For music, I too have a diverse range of love. Eagles- Hotel California, Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown, Ronnie Millsap - There's someone in my house, 38 special- Back where you belong, Percy Sledge- When a man loves a Woman.
> 
> 
> There are more that include classic Christian, contemporary Christian, jazz, classical and folk. Time to catch my ride to work. Will catch up later.


Boo Hoo! I did chores in 18 degrees this morning, and our _high_ didn't quite reach 43 today.... will be back up to the 50's the rest of the week, however! 

* So as not to deceive : my new avatar is a photo I took last summer.... thought it'd be a nice change from the snowy one I've had since October haha! It will look like this around the end of June!


----------



## Eole

Pink Floyd, Genesis, Sting, many from Woodstock as well. I love music and was trained in classical piano. Nowadays, I still listen to old rock, but new one too, alternative stuff, lots of jazz, some folk, and foreign music.

Roadyy, DH sat front row in a bar in Montreal ages ago at a Dizzie Gillespie performance, close enough to receive spit from his trumpet. He was the only white guy in the place... Really happy that you can move the horses and soon enjoy the trails.

Sue: sorry I forgot to reply.  Buisson means "bush" (like in a small tree or hedge) So your horse would be "Lady of the Bush". Boisson is a drink, like soft-drink or alcohol.

NM, glad your dog is feeling good.
MR, nice pics; you are lucky to enjoy horses as a family. Your daughter on her pony is really cute.

TJ, sounds like a very nice lesson today. I believe you are blooming, around the horses and in life. From the kid you say you were to today, the very nice "you" hiding inside is coming out in the light. 

Monsoon rains on Monday with sudden heat and snow-thaw: flooding in my basement. We spend afternoon and evening pumping out water. And my basement floor is more crowded than TJ's dining table. Had to move a lot of stuff, now crowded in a different spot. Lots of cleaning up to do, but there's still lots of snow to thaw and ground still frozen hard: I'll wait before final clean-up. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and warm (enough): I'll ride.One or two horses, then having supper with a good (rare) friend. NM, she has an appendix! Both parents from racing lines; she sure likes hot horses.


----------



## Roadyy

NS, that is because you were fooled into thinking all that white stuff was just beautiful. Now you know it is also a lot of work and aggravation. Loll 

I lived with the single digit winters for more months than spring, summer and fall combined and have no desire to ever do it again. I love my mild winters and humid summers.


----------



## Northernstar

No worries, truly! I've lived here my whole life and I love winter! We are avid great outdoors people and embrace the snow. Just wait and see, however, when you'll read complaints when it reaches 80! Horse-keeping and hiking is rigorous enough, but when it gets into the 80's, this 'silver lining-type gal' has to really look for it... probably seems funny to most  

* Had you lived in the north at some point? What you describe are exactly like our 7 month winters!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey TJ - I was really impressed by you when you said you did more than what was expected of you. Not many people feel that way. You're a very special person and you should really be proud of yourself. Is that Addie in the picture? Sounds like you and Addie really relate to each other. That's really nice too. Sounds like you had a good day today. I'm so glad!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening all. One more day until Easter long weekend!

Snow here yesterday and last night with cold until Saturday. I'm looking forward to a restful weekend, but have to get our taxes done. Boo Hoo! Hopefully nobody in this house has to pay.

The work week is so busy, I hardly have time to come up for air. Mondays and Wednesdays are always 13 hour days at school with my night class and I have to use every spare minute to prep and plan. No breaks. Tuesday night I tutored a family friends daughter in Chemistry for 2 hours and then spent another hour helping my son with his homework. I also managed to bring Sally and Himmy in to the barn to dry off, groomed and blanketed them, cleaned the barn, filled the water, put out a half dozen bales of hay and medicated Sam. Between work being incredibly demanding and very stressful, looking after my family and the extended care the horses require right now, I find I am exhausted most of the time. I apologize if I'm not keeping up with the thread.

Regarding concerts, I think the first one I went to was Prism, in a local bar using my cousins ID (shhhhh don't tell). Does anyone else know this band?


----------



## SueC

Concerts: I went to a U2 concert in the late 1980s and was disappointed because the sound was turned up so loud I literally could hardly hear, I just had an ear-ache. Also Bono's singing was adversely affected because he was jumping up and down so much. I'd hoped for something of the quality of their taped Red Rocks, Colorado concert and that was not the night. Their support back then was BB King, whose bass player was literally bouncing his head off his shoulders, left to right like a ping-pong game!

I saw Hothouse Flowers in the early 1990s, now they were superb. You won't get that impression judging by what radio stations will play of them - their few commercially palatable singles. The are all consummate musicians, and their barefooted lead singer was at one stage singing _a capella_ in Gaelic and making my hair stand on end - you could have heard a pin drop in the venue, everyone was just holding their breath.

More recently, Scottish band Capercaillie have come to Albany twice and we've seen them both times. Karen Matheson has an unbelievable voice, in concert just like on the CDs as well. She's in my top female singing voices list for sure, along with Kate Pearson from the B-52s, Suzanne Vega, Sinead O'Connor, Karen O from the Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Stevie Nicks, just to mention some non-classical singers.

Saw the Australian Chamber Orchestra in 1999 - superb, and very funny moment when they played the string suite from "Psycho" and everyone laughed when they got to the throat-cutting scene and slashed away on their E-strings! Saw a young Vanessa Mae in a town square in London in 1997, and at that point her ego really interfered with the enjoyment of her playing. Wish I could have seen Sting, amongst others.

Lots of respect also for Mike Scott (Waterboys), Talking Heads, Bowie, The Audreys, Neil Young, Jackson Browne, Peter Gabriel, Fleetwood Mac, Lou Reed, Pink Floyd, the guitarist from The Smiths, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Tom Petty, Paul Kelly, John Mellencamp, too many people to mention, and that's just non-classical, non-jazz...


----------



## Roadyy

NS, I lived in Poplar Bluff, Mo. for a couple of years then moved to Springfield, Il for another couple of years and I think those were the worst winters they had. I knew then I wanted nothing to do with living in that much snow. I lived in North Mississippi for the last half of my life til 10 years ago when I took a job here and figure this is my final destination.lol

Now I love hunting up north and Christmas in the real winters, but I can go 3 hours north of me to get just enough snow to feed that craving.lol

I had an in place spook this morning in the carport. I needed the car this evening to leave work early as the Vet is coming to the house. Which meant I had to take wife to work and she will not let me take the car to work without the car cover to keep the paint over spray off. As I was pulling it off the top shelf in the carport where it was ball up on top of it's box, rather than in it, and something flew off the top of it to the other side of the carport. Caught me totally off guard. Then I notice pinestraw and other stuff dropping I realized there was a bird nest in it. I looked around and saw the momma bird sitting on the top shelf on the other side of the carport so we did our very best to preserve the nest and put it inside the box the cover was in without touching it with our hands. She is fat too and believe to be a swallow so we hope she will accept the new location and mend any damage we did to it. The thought of baby birds chirping on the other side of the wall from MIL's bedroom put a smile on my face..I know it was a mean thought, but I am human. lol


----------



## SueC

Happy Easter all.

Teresa: Will post a photo when I get around to taking one. Your studio looks cosy, lots of your own touches. I'd love to know some of your favourite novels / classical literature. Addie looks like such a sweetheart!  Your riding progress must feel great, and you know, the magical day will come when you will feel like you are a part of the horse, not a separate individual - and when you get to know a horse really well, you'll almost be using telepathy instead of aids - with my mare I just had to think it and she did it... and that's an amazing place to get to. Still working on that with my Sunsmart! I guess I've only ridden him 5 years, not 24, and not as much arena work because we don't have one here. I hope to get back to riding him soon, he needs the diversion and fitness, it's just we had that three mad weeks finishing the living/dining room, and shortly after that losing my mare, so my energy was really low after that, just starting to feel a bit better again. - Hey, you're in Denver Colorado, have you ever been to the Red Rocks music venue, on Mile High Mountain I think?

SF: I'm just amazed about the Grateful Dead, if they're still making records, because U2 is considered such a long-lived band for being seriously at it over 35 years now, and Woodstock was way before 1979. I know Neil Young and David Bowie are still going, and putting out great material. but they're not a band, they're individual artists, and keeping a band together is probably more complicated than keeping a marriage together. The Rolling Stones hardly count for me, I mean, I liked a very few of their songs but not generally their attitude, and they kind of look ludicrous these days, like fancy-dress day at an old people's home (nothing wrong with fancy dress or old people, it's just the Stones that grate somehow, something that similarly-aged Dylan, Neil Young and Bowie have totally avoided).

Stan, take care of your health, hope you ride again soon. Great saying about riding (mind in middle etc). If it's raining down your way, maybe the season is really going to break up here in Australia. Maybe today's misting was the start of something consistent that can start the pasture up again. It's just bits of kikuyu now and lots of mulch.

NM71, you went to a Van Halen concert??? :lol: Did you have a crush on the Mr Goldilocks in hot pants lead singer with the bare hairy chest?

Roadyy, I need educating. Why do you call your fellow citizens Yanks when you live in Florida? (In Australia all US citizens are nicknamed Yanks, is it different in the US?)

Ellen, did you ever journal? And what do you like to read?

Nathalie, thanks for the translation - that's funny!  Now you need to teach me to say "Potimarron" correctly but how can you do this in writing? If you're going to handle French questions, I'm happy to handle German. And a little Italian and Gaelic.

Koolio, I've been there, I hope you have some quality down-time to recharge your batteries soon.

NS, have you ever skijored?

This afternoon I helped a neighbour who has done his shoulder in kill and process some excess young roosters and was much diverted by his chicken-plucking machine, which is an upright drum with little knobbles in it, that he has mechanised by hooking it up to an exercise treadmill motor. If anyone here wants to build one, I can take photos and send specs. Quite a sight. Our Kelpie Jess and the neighbours' Kelpie Woody ate all the heads and lower legs. Jess said, "Can we do that again? Playdate with party food?" ;-)

The little mare continues to slink away through the tall reeds whenever approached by the two big geldings, but she loves being with the donkeys, who are so sociable and friendly, and just operate at a different gear of "cool cucumber" than horses...


----------



## squirrelfood

Sue, those who live in the South still call people in certain parts of the NORTH US Yanks. War between the states, Confederates and Yanks......


----------



## Roadyy

Yankees are anyone who lives north of the Mason/Dixon line. As squirrelfood said, it is just slander from the civil war between the Confederacy and the Union Armies. The confederates were Rebels and the Union were Yankees.


----------



## Celeste

My Daddy told me that the word Yankee was not to be used without its mandatory prefix. Those from the south may know what I mean. They also know that the whole thing is not serious, just a way people pick on each other.


----------



## corgi

Concerts: my very first concert was in 1975 and it was Donny and Marie Osmond! LOL

Bon Jovi, Kiss, Skid Row, Aerosmith, Kix, Montgomery Gentry, Van Halen, Poison. Yep, I am a hard rock junkie..with a little bit of Country thrown in.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm a Yank...and proud of it! :thumbsup::wave: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...today is my Friday!! Woohoo! Three days off for Easter. We were to have today and Monday......but those dang snow days..:-x

The sun is shining and it's to reach the 60s, so I'm getting out of here! Yep! got my lesson plans penciled in.  That is such a struggle for me! I generate so many ideas...then try to get them onto paper is tough sometimes.

Couldn't believe my dog last night. As I picked out stalls last night, she wandered WAY out into the field. She hasn't done that in a long time!

TJ, glad to hear you had a great productive day. Love the pics. I really like the one with you and Addie looking at the camera. Need to get that framed.

Sue, I just like Van Halen's music. My DH always quizzes me on whether it's Sammy Hagar or David Lee Roth singing.....for a long time I couldn't tell. LOL Now it's a game....I just listen for the yips! :lol:

Well, time to pick up my hooligans.  I hid eggs during lunch...we will see what mayhem I may have caused........:wink:

LOVE Bon Jovi!!!!!

Talk soon.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall!:lol:

We all know where I'm from. But, I am a Christian first and I love my country. I view people from other areas and beliefs as a source of diversity. You know from my first entries that I consider diversity as a source of beauty, the more the better. Now as far as this yanky thing, I thought it was a terrible thing to see folks fighting each other in the first place, . Anywhere. I don't believe in anyone being greater or lesser, and I sure don't believe in people being categorized as supreme or subordinate. (Uh oh, :shock: she 's getting on her soapb o x x x ) I believe people make a choice to do right or wrong. Most of the time the two sides of the spectrum are obvious. I'm not real fond of folks attacking me and react accordingly. Otherwise, I like being kind and easy going. Building people up when they are down.

SueC - I read the Bible and the entries on the Horse Forum mostly now. Before, when I was in college, I had to read texts assigned and necessary to pass courses. When at work, I would educate myself regarding job related tasks when necessary. Now that I am retired, I guess I don't read enough. 

I love to give unwanted animals sanction. I hate to see anyone or thing in pain, emotionally or physically. We all have an opportunity to make this place a good place. If people misbehave, I am going to send STAN after 'em. 

I am sorry about verbally digressing. I think that is the correct use of digress.

I hope everyone has a great day!:lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

A Yankee is one from UP NORTH. A D...Yankee is one who moved South and bought land to stay. I'm from Oregon, and own land in Arkansas.


----------



## Roadyy

I just received a hilarious call from my credit union and had to share. 

Loan manager calls and asks me if there is any way I can stop by today before 5:30. I said yes because I need to stop by to pull out funds for the Vet visit this evening. She explains that she needed to get me to sign a paper that was missed for the loan that I took out to help raise my credit score. Nothing strange or funny about that right? Then she explains that she forgot to get my signature on the paper that states I will come back in and sign any papers that were missed during the signing.:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ummm, not sure if was my comment that stuck a nerve with you Ellen...but it wasn't said to offend. Like squirrel, just referring to being from the NORTH....and throwing a bit of a jab at my friend Roaddy there...who likes to rub it in that he's always warm....:wink:

Off I to ride my horse!


----------



## Stan

Its Good Friday but as I keep telling SWMBO I'm good every day. She by the way is in Auckland again this weekend with her mother. Mother has not improved nor worsened. Could take some time before her health issue is resolved. Then we sort out the remaining problems. I'm heading into Auckland on Saturday for some shopping I need some winter hunting/riding clothes but as it has not cooled down much perhaps the winter is not going to leave you lot. The day here is cloudless and warm.
I'm still in the poo for having Bugs roaming the house yard last week while I stacked the firewood but it did him good having all the different sounds around him. He did not respond to by running madly around but kept his mouth to the ground munching.

Well folks have a great Easter weekend and ride safe.

cheers all


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Concerts: my very first concert was in 1975 and it was Donny and Marie Osmond! LOL
> 
> Bon Jovi, Kiss, Skid Row, Aerosmith, Kix, Montgomery Gentry, Van Halen, Poison. Yep, I am a hard rock junkie..with a little bit of Country thrown in.


Ladona, my husband wants to know why you include Bon Jovi in the hard rock category. He thinks Tool is hard rock! ;-) And the Tea Party, and Zeppelin.

I can't remember if I wrote that your tattoo came out well, or just thought it. Have a great Easter!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers, I didn't mean to sound upset. I wasn't, I was just spouting off. I'm sorry it came across like I took offense. I just wanted everyone to know that I don't see north or south, just Americans. I am sorry I came across aggressively. No hard feeling, I hope.:-| I'll tone down the rhetoric hence forth.

Thanx


----------



## tjtalon

I can't believe it, I wrote a long cool post addressing those who addressed me (& love to all) plus a nice explanation of "Yank"...and the ....... computer ate it.

well...liked & liked and love to all. Briefly then, before get bounced: Sue, yes attended a Red Rocks concert 20 yrs ago. fantastic acoustics. Red Rocks is in Rocy Mountain foothills, Mile High refers to Denver ( no Mile High mountain). Ellen, yes, that's Addie in the pics (me in blue sweatshirt).

Celeste, yes, d..m Yankee. Anyone above Mason-Dixon line. I had more to say, & said it, but comp ate it....aaaaah!


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, you don't have to tone down anything, & didn't cause offense to Nicker, I'm sure. Everyone jokes here. Yes, we're all Americans on this particular continent, & furthermore we are all just humans on this whole big planet. That's what counts.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Nickers, I didn't mean to sound upset. I wasn't, I was just spouting off. I'm sorry it came across like I took offense. I just wanted everyone to know that I don't see north or south, just Americans. I am sorry I came across aggressively. No hard feeling, I hope.:-| I'll tone down the rhetoric hence forth.


The way I read it, you didn't sound upset, more "peace-man-pass-the-flowers." I think we all get that you're sweet, not a punk with a mohawk and nose-ring and an attitude throwing shrapnel off a soap-box!  No need to tone down, IMO.


----------



## tjtalon

Speaking of humans & horses, which is why we are here, after all:

Sue, I loved what you said about the communication. That must be something very awesome. Just lesson before last I finally felt, for a little bit, that I had four legs. Yesterday, I thought about the "thought"; When I was w/Addie for those 15ish minutes when Janice was away, when I was walking Addie I thought "we're turning now" or "we're going over to the rail now". He was really paying attention. I know, mentally, that my thoughts micro-translate into my body motion that the horse reads. This is a brand new language.

Eole, yes coming into my own light has been a long term goal. Getting there.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx. 

You are wonderful people. This site has really brought me out of my shell. TJ is so right about how nice everyone is. I am so glad I found this site
.
Have a great weekend. God bless yall all! 

THE LORD HAS RISEN AND CONQUERED DEATH:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

I had said so much that got dumped in cyber-space, but will try again: first off, anyone not Southern becomes entranced by Southern accents. It's just so darned purty to listen too (now, get those same people to differentiate between "deep"South, middle/east/west/south/north South, lol!)

"Yank" on the Continent and Britain was given also to Britain's Commonwealth of the time. All those guys coming over to help kick Hitler's booty were termed "Yanks". What else could they be called.

Nicker is Yank, for us "westerners" because she's over to the East...but not really, as Ohio is Midwestern-almost-East. MR is East because he's in Maryland, which is farther East, but almost the tip of Southern. So...there ya go (& Washington is Gov't, which is...I don't know, you tell us, MR). Back in the old days, "Yankee" was a term for anyone from the far eastern seaboard, right out there on the water extending up to...Canada! Oh, the Canadians/Canadiens can jump right in on that one. "Yankee" was New England, basically. Now, we're all here "Yanks" to the rest of the world, which I can understand would be a rankle to out Southern brethren.

As for North/South: you know, the Civil War wasn't all that long ago. When I was a baby & very young, some of those veterans were still alive (& I'm not THAT old!). But...I agree with Ellen: we are all Americans. I think somehow that is the end result of all that horrific (recent) history.


----------



## Maryland Rider

To All: Let it be known I am south of the Mason-Dixon Line. Carpetbaggers beware!

As for concerts I cannot remember them all, nor will I state the activities that took place there.
I have seen Aerosmith in three different decades, Van Halen many times before Van Hagar.
ZZ Top during two decades. I had a friend during the early 70's, his brother was 6 years older than us. He always had extra tickets, we got to go!
During the 80's a friend always bought 20 tickets to everything, if desirable we purchased tickets from him and attended, otherwise we would sell them.
Living near DC helped a lot, Baltimore Arena, Capitol Center, Merriweather Post Pavilion and the Nissan Pavilion.
Now no more concerts for me, horses come first, I'd rather have money spent on horses.

Then the Bluegrass venue was big around here.
Birchmere, Wolftrap, Charlies West, etc...
I started playing in a Bluegrass band in high school which continued until around 1994.
We never cut an album but played many a bar. It was fun.

I lived in Southern CA for a while, believe me you LA was a party town.
Visited all of the local clubs.

I have always enjoyed music, Country, Rock, Metal, Alternative, Bluegrass, and believe it or not a lot of Classical Music.
The new surround sound knows all these tunes.

Don't forget Molly Hatchet, Edgar Winter Group, and especially Lynyrd Skynyrd ,Bob Seger, George Thorogood, Heart, Steve Miller Band, Frank Zappa,


----------



## tjtalon

One more thought/input: I read not long ago that Germany is roughly the size of Alabama. Kind of blew my mind, so many lakes and mountains and etc contained w/in that space. Maybe a perspective for all of us, this is a huge country.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: I am thrilled you were able to experience the 4 legged phenomenon.

This is very important for all means of horse related travel.
I have seen people leave the bar, pass out on their horse and still make it back to camp in a reasonable amount of time, even though the four legged connection was not quite complete.

We have several bars and restaurants that we can ride to and dine.
Several rows of hitching posts are available, else use the trees in the woods.
Many run out to check their horse when the train passes.
Hitching posts are within 30' of the tracks.:shock:

Amazing weather here in DC, Sunday required some AC, tonight required a little wood-stove.


----------



## squirrelfood

Molly Hatchet....The ONLY concert I ever got a chance to go to....TWICE, in different years. LOVE those guys. They were both outdoor concerts in the summer heat. I got a little sunstroke. Those guys take good care of their fans! I had a BALL with them!


----------



## tjtalon

MR, Lynrd Sknyrd, Edgar Winter..Bob Segar! How could I have forgotten. I always like ZZTops. Now, there's (what you listed) is New Classical for me.

So, Maryland is South. Good to know.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! On here again tonight for my little splotch of time.... had to go back 5 pages to feel I was still 'in the loop'! haha

Sue- No, I've never skijord, but yeah, wouldn't that be sooo much fun?? We're into 'silent' sports, so that would fit the bill I'd say! Who doesn't enjoy the sound of galloping horses in the snow?  

Also, I meant to reply a zillion posts ago regarding the 'Anne books/PBS series.... Yes, the original series we've all seen is_ spot on_ with L.M. Montgomery's books! Then they made a 'boo boo' by heading off in a different direction with their marriage, thus, the "Continuing Story", that is only on DVD... The book, "Anne's House Of Dreams", however, is simply_ awesome!!!!! _ It picks right up where we'd expect with a wedding @ Green Gables. *Be warned:* _If you pick it up and begin reading, you'll not put it down._ I'm very picky about my reads, so this is serious business.  

*Today was Sugar's 23rd birthday**!* She received the traditional "Carrot Cake" @ 7:30 this morning - (a bucket lid with a circle of carrots on it) Last month was Star's 23rd, and next month will be Laney's 21st... So funny to think of this 'fuss' when they don't know it's their special day, but I enjoy making them feel special as often as possible-Ahhh, the things one can get away with living in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, MR, the 4-legged was very cool. This will not be forgotten, in my body now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, all is good,:wink: just didn't want to step on your toes. Like TJ said, we tease a lot here....that I like. I love to,laugh and this group always brings me a smile, if not a giggle.:lol: which is nice because a lot of people I associate with are so dang serious! I often think about that....what is it with my circle of friends....why are they so dang serious?:lol::lol:

Had a really nice ride. Got Jay from the pasture and found little flies buzzing his ears. Here they had been eating the inside of his ear!:shock: they were dried with blood. So I put some antibiotic cream on them. Poor guy!

Had a good day at school today. The kids were actually good considering we were to have It off and Easter. They handled the Easter egg hunt well.. 

Speaking of giggling...they make me giggle all the time. I love this group,of kids.. There's something so special about them....a rarity in a group. Haven't felt this close to a group,since About four years ago.

Hey...nobody mentioned JOURNEY!!! Oh my LOVE them!!!!. How about James Taylor? ( on the radio right now:wink

Speaking of communicating with horses....tonight I was working with Jay as always....as we ride down the dirt roads I practice stopping, pivoting, etc. anyway, when I ask him to stop, I make him wait a bit cause he doesn't like to....something I was taught by Stacy Westfall at EA....pay attention to their body language. I knew that...but now I pay even closer attention...as we stand there, he keeps looking back at me as if to say....what the heck....are we going or what? :lol::lol::lol: That boy makes me laugh.

MR your full,of surprises....long hair AND in a band!. What did you play?

I know how to play the clarinet and piano...toyed with the flute and xylophone. Always wanted to learn how to play the drums.

I want to go ride where I can belly up to the bar for a brewski and ride home!!!:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> One more thought/input: I read not long ago that Germany is roughly the size of Alabama. Kind of blew my mind, so many lakes and mountains and etc contained w/in that space. Maybe a perspective for all of us, this is a huge country.


So true! I was tent camping near a nice family from the Netherlands years ago, and they told me they'd always wanted to visit the U.S., so planned this 3 wks... they said their _entire country_ would fit in the _Lower_ Peninsula of MI, and although camping is a favorite pastime, they're nearly side by side when they do. They couldn't believe our vast forests here! They were super nice


----------



## tjtalon

ooops, Nicker, I'm sorry, you're Pennsylvania not Ohio. Apologies. Ok, farther east. You be a Yank.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh to add to what TJ said about being Americans...I love my country...that is why I posted so many pictures of the Canadian Cowgirls waving our beautiful flag!. I so want to carry an American flag in an event.

I have a few friends from Australia and NZ. They have all said to us how they appreciate how Americans love their country and show it.

Thanks for fixing that up TJ!! I am proud to be a Pennsylvanian!!! I make fun of DH for being from OH!


----------



## tjtalon

Lol, Nicker, somehow I knew Ohio was in there somewhere...!


----------



## corgi

SueC said:


> Ladona, my husband wants to know why you include Bon Jovi in the hard rock category. He thinks Tool is hard rock! ;-) And the Tea Party, and Zeppelin.
> 
> I can't remember if I wrote that your tattoo came out well, or just thought it. Have a great Easter!


Your hubby has a good point! LOL

Thanks! My tattoo is now in the itching phase and driving me bonkers! But it is still worth it.


----------



## corgi

Living here in Virginia, we are smack dab in the middle of dozens of Civil War Battlefields. I actually have Federal trenches behind our property line in the back yard. 

Isabella's leg seems to be healing but she is in heat, yet again, and even more obsessed with the mare, Butterfly, than she was last time. It is really getting out of hand. Talked to the vet about it and he thinks she is just going through a rough "transitional" heat and this is how she is dealing with it. He said older mares sometimes produce more testosterone than estrogen and can become obsessed with other mares while in heat. Knowing it is nothing to worry about does not make it easier to deal with. My horse has lost her mind. She did calm down long enough to stand for the farrier tonight and that is something she wouldn't have been able to do a couple of days ago. This heat seems to be lasting twice as long as the one in March. This whole experience will make me think twice about buying another mare in the future. I love her with all my heart and wouldn't trade her for the world but seeing her so confused and upset really bothers me. The first two years I had her, she had silent heats and I never even knew when she was in season. I wish those days would return.

Hubby and I celebrated 20 years of marriage yesterday. Love that man!

We are heading to a Washington Nationals baseball game tomorrow night. He is more excited about it than I am. I just know it is going to be cold and I am not looking forward to freezing..but it should still be fun!


----------



## Stan

I went to America once and met some very nice people. Went to Nashville and brought two flags the stars and strips and the confederate. Both well designed and at times I have flown both at my home, but no Union Jack the NZ flag.

I remember when purchasing the flag I made a comment, can't remember what it was now but the guy behind the counter reminded me there was still some who have strong sentiments between the north and the south, which I though was a waste of energy for if a world war came along I don't think there would be any distinction between the two.

But it is entertaining and talking about entertaining, try dealing with the rivalry between the Australians and New Zealanders. Did you know they clamed the greatest race horse ever as theirs, when it came from NZ and then there is the pavlova that sugary treat, not to mention Russell Crow.

But wait there is more, they gave use the possum. Now that gave the Kiwi males something to do at night. Take the shotgun out and blast away until all that energy had been used up.

I learnt Ausi bashing from a very good friend of mine, my father. I visited him once in Australia and he took me around and introduced me to his Ausi mates. Some very nice folks and they put on a darn good spread for lunch. I sat there while the New Zealand jokes were being passed around and respected my father and his friends but it got the better of me. Just as we were leaving and after thanking them for the fantastic hospitality shown me, and in a passing shot I shook my hosts hand and said.

I have enjoyed the ham and salad you provided, also the titillating conversation but you know it does not matter what the Australians say about us New Zealanders we will always be two hours ahead or you guys. We left, he still had his mouth open as we drove away but the humour was evident in his eye. Sorry Sue.:lol::lol:

So you yanks I think I have the claim for insulting folks and you have a long way to go to catch up. But keep trying. I mean, how many of you have for the past year had a warning on your avatar. I have.


----------



## Stan

*Letr me insult you*

*I hate all this terrorist business. 
I used to love the days, when you could look at an unattended bag on a train or a bus,* 
*and think to yourself, "I'm gonna take that!"*


----------



## Stan

*I'll try again*

*Man in a hot air balloon is lost over Ireland . 
He looks down and sees a farmer in the fields and shouts down to him, “Where am I ?” 
The Irish farmer looks back up and shouts back, "You can't fool me. You're in that basket up there."*

:shock:


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> I learnt Ausi bashing from a very good friend of mine, my father.


Dearest Stan, what's an "_Ausi_"??? If you mean "_Aussie bashing_" then you need to spell it properly! ;-)



> I have enjoyed the ham and salad you provided, also the titillating conversation but you know it does not matter what the Australians say about us New Zealanders we will always be two hours ahead or you guys. We left, he still had his mouth open as we drove away but the humour was evident in his eye. Sorry Sue.:lol::lol:


 :rofl: No need to apologise to me, I'm more of an international chimera than any particular nationality. Born in Europe, migrated here aged 11, have Australian citizenship and absolutely looooove the Australian flora, fauna and wild landforms - especially on our South Coast and in Tasmania. Australian society has its pros and cons. On the up side the rural communities are generally great, and so are inner-city Sydneysiders. Down side, awful driving, lots of road rage, lots of rudeness, feral children are the norm in many places (think it's OK to run wild through other people's houses, jump on the furniture, treat someone else's place like it belongs to them and the parents get all upset if you tell that it's not OK to do that at your place - our various ex-African friends, whose kids are well-behaved, say the same thing), very insular and parochial mindset in many, too much racism, too much materialism and shallow thinking, binge drinking and alcohol-fuelled street violence an increasing real problem, binge drinking endemic in the 14+ youths. Many urban Australians build huge McMansions with black roofs and no eaves, and air-condition them, then complain about the electricity bills and mortgage repayments and what "Aussie battlers" they are.

And don't get me started on bushfires. Every time there is one, and houses burn down, I have to listen to endless aerated speeches about the uniqueness of "Aussie mateship", like neighbourliness is an Australian invention and not practiced widely in the rest of the world. Like people elsewhere don't help each other out when houses burn down or earthquakes happen or tsunamis wash streets away. It makes me ashamed to hear that kind of insular spouting, especially when there is precious little national mateship when disasters aren't underway, like in everyday life, driving on the road, or living in a neighbourhood. In vast tracts of suburban Australia you can live there for years and never be asked in for a cup of tea by your neighbours, and never have them know you by name, and any efforts you make are rarely reciprocated (I grew up in part in Italy - not so there!!!). Other overseas-raised people we know say the same thing, it's really isolating. And then ******* Aussies whinge when immigrant groups stick together and carry on their traditions.

I've not been to NZ, but NZ seems to be streets ahead of Australia in terms of reconciling with the indigenous population, female representation in politics, supporting the arts, taking a stand against international violence and warfare, and not kowtowing to "big" countries like Australia and the US for base political advantage. From what I've seen on documentaries and heard from New Zealanders, it seems to be a more "civilised" and gentle society than ours. You've been in both places - what do you think, Stan?

It's not all bad, of course - I lived in Sydney for two years and the people there were mostly fantastic, and very friendly. The rural community we live in now is also great, we are constantly getting together with our neighbours and helping each other out.

And the landscape - gorgeous...

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...TVkAXEnYGgBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1680&bih=822

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...m5kgXu-ICABw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1680&bih=822


----------



## Stan

Spell it right Nah left it there for someone to grab onto


----------



## SueC

You fishing today, Stan?  Catch anything? ;-)


----------



## Stan

What do you think:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SueC

Was it...a tuna?
Was it...a Great White Shark?
Or was it...a little herring?

;-)

PS: That perceptions about Aussies thing was going to come out as soon as someone tapped me anyway! And... those Aussie jokes about New Zealanders copulating with sheep are really immature, and not funny except possibly for those going through puberty.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey you Aussies and kiwis....is it true people from the rest of the world think all we Americans live like Paris Hilton and all the rest of the celebs?

Quite the contrary.....it does seem our middle class is shrinking, at least in this little town. It seems it the haves and have nots anymore....in our town the 'haves' are the minority. There are very few good paying jobs here.

We are lucky, and I guess why we stay in this little town.....it's low cost living. We have tried to be smart and live frugally.....I would love to own a $250,000 home, which in most areas is nothing but is really nice here....but we prefer our small little shack, which costs us less than typical rent. This way we can travel too.

Yes, Stan, there are still a few still 'fighting the war'.

Someday I'll get 'down under'. My coauthor lives there part of the year with his Aussie wife....he gets to NZ a lot too.....hoping he can catch me a gig there...he's trying. I guess there's a big school in Perth he works at a lot.??trying to get me there. Sue, how far from Perth are you?

I don't know what it is with me and flags...but I collect them from where ever I visit. I display them in my classroom hoping to inspire some of my students to travel and see more than this little town.. I have nearly 30 states, Canada, Mexico, and VI. My goal, inspired by my late 5th grade teacher, is to hit all 50!!

Koolio, how much longer do have this night class?

Wednesday was our last teacher book club. I lead it, and it's voluntary. It was designed to inspire great learning and intelligent thinking......:evil:so why do those who are negative attend? My negative Nellie goes.....:-x. She is a yea-but-er....ya know, when someone gives an idea she'll say....yea but.....that won't work.....I shot her down each time, I get so sick of 'kids can't learn'.....if your kids can't learn.....who's the slow learner???? Find a better way! This is exactly why I bounce from grade to grade to prove that GOOD teaching can inspire those tough to teach......she refuses to listen.

Ok off my soapbox now.:lol::lol::lol:

I've babbled enough. Another beautiful day in store, so I'll ride.. My nephew will be coming in from Phoenix to see my dad. Looking forward to seeing them and his cute baby.( and I don't even LIKE babies!):lol:

Dads DW called last night in regards to dad....in tears....saying she didn't think she could bring him home. He's too confused. You could tell she was afraid to tell me....but I told her, honestly, I never thought he would! I hoped I made her feel better. Although she is not my favorite person....this is a hard situation, and I do feel for her. She is afraid to tell the third sister....she's always been daddies little girl and likes to make big noisy fusses....not sure how she'll take it that he's staying ,but it's the best decision. She needs to face reality and realize this.

Ok, I'm going now...for sure, hahaha. Have a good day all!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hey you Aussies and kiwis....is it true people from the rest of the world think all we Americans live like Paris Hilton and all the rest of the celebs?...Someday I'll get 'down under'. My coauthor lives there part of the year with his Aussie wife....he gets to NZ a lot too.....hoping he can catch me a gig there...he's trying. I guess there's a big school in Perth he works at a lot.??trying to get me there. Sue, how far from Perth are you?


400km = four hours by car, one hour by ultra-expensive regional flight (costs less to fly Perth to Sydney).

In response to the first question, no, most people don't think Americans live like Paris Hilton, we're really aware of your underclass, homeless people and shrinking middle class, economic woes and that mortgage crisis several years back. It amazes most Australians that many Americans are so dead-set against a government health care system for all who aren't ultra-rich. Our Medicare system works well and is super value for money, except for the much-richer-than-average who whinge about it. We don't have people mortgaging their houses just so they can treat their cancer. That whole "Breaking Bad" type scenario of a chemistry teacher turning to crime to fund his hospital bills would be unthinkable here.

We are shown a lot of gag reels in Australia of Americans in the street giving totally vacuous answers to geography questions and common knowledge questions, but let me tell you, you could do that with quite a few Australians as well. Do you know how many Australians I have met who have no idea at all who Martin Luther King was? And I'm not just talking about the younger generation.

I think the biggest negative perception of Americans here, and in Europe, is of the US going around like a big cowboy policing everyone else, which is so often hypocritical. Things like putting Saddam Hussein in power because it meant they could extract oil more expediently from Iraq, then being the "big police" and taking him down and fabricating all that stuff about weapons of mass destruction and suddenly getting so agitated over the plight of the Kurds which had been conveniently ignored for so long previously. Taking Saddam Hussein out wasn't something to cry over, but the so-called collateral damage to the citizens and cities was, or supporting someone like that in the first place, which the US has also done with other dictators oppressing people in third-world countries. That creates a lot of ire in places like Europe and Australia. Oh, and of course people like our own ex-PM Howard and the UK's Tony Blair played exactly the same game, and Australia's exploitation of its third world neighbours is also shameful.

No wishing to tread on toes here, it's just the question was asked, and that's the reality of the perceptions, it's not Paris Hilton!  Now we also know that there's a lot of cool Americans of course, and that it's really difficult in your society, and increasingly in ours, to have much of a say over what really goes on, or to have honest facts present about serious issues. Recently listened to a very interesting talk by Lawrence Lessig on the Seminars about Long-Term Thinking about how lobby groups have way more influence than American citizens in what is supposed to be a democracy. Did anyone catch that? Scary. Margaret Atwood also has given some incredible talks over the last few years. You've a lot of great thinkers. And you had MLK, and Rosa Parkes, and all those wonderfully engaged people, and so many great musicians with a social conscience. And we love watching Myth Busters, those guys are so crazy! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

I'm a logger.


----------



## Stan

Nickers $250.000 in any large city in NZ would not get you a home.
In Auckland they start at around $400.000 and in the area I used to live that would not buy the land to build on.

Even in the small town I now live $250k wont get much. Trouble is NZ is a small country so as the population grows the demand on land increases so up goes the price.

We pay $70.000 for a Toyota 4x4 and a similar amount for an Australian GM/ Holden or Australian Ford. Its a very expensive country to live in. If one wants a life which means a modest home and a reasonable car an income of $80,000 plus is required. I buy a lot of my clothes from Sheplers because even with cartage its half the price I would pay here. A US gallon of fuel is around $9 and diesel $6 a gallon.
A photo of my infraction









Bugs around the house last weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

I wonder what it would cost to ship you items from here. I guess the same as it would cost you to order it from here? I would like to experiment with that if you are willing to pm me your address. I can go to a few sites and see what it shows the cost in USD to send it to your address.


----------



## Celeste

Prices are pretty much relative things. Stan, our fuel is usually around $3.50/gallon. However, I believe that our minimum wage is $7.25. Worse than that, many workers that earn those wages only get to work 29 hours a week or less so that the companies hiring them will not have to provide insurance benefits. If you do not get insurance from your company, you are mandated by law to buy it yourself, though I don't think that they are enforcing that yet. 

A lot of people are really struggling just to get by.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I would be curious too Roaddy. I know I have sent items to my overseas friends and the shipping ranged from $20-40 dollars!!!!:shock::shock:

Stan, I'll have to get a pic of a house tha costs $250,000 around here.

We moved here 10'years ago and payed 79,500 for our home. Two bedrooms, two 1/2 baths and nearly an acre. It's small, I think I figured 800 sq ft, but we also lost footage bc we have a loft upstairs. It's just DH and me, so small is good.....can't keep this place clean!:shock:

Sue, I'll get back yo your convo later.:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. gang:lol:

Everyone seems to be having a good day! I really enjoy the international flavor of this thread. I probably will never travel overseas, but I can certainly pretend by listening to you. What a wealth. Comments from New Zealand, Australia, and beautiful Canada. What a wonderful world.

SueC - The political arena does not reflect the sentiments of the people here. If anyone survives in the political arena they must adapt to double standards (left and right, conservatives and liberals). What can I say. Unfortunately, as you said, this seems to be a world wide problem. I love Aussies and have always wanted to visit there. I'm viewing "hook on and ground work" videos by an Australian horseman, Womack Schiller. I like his no frills approach. My clinician halter is a Clinton Anderson product. Good horsemanship and Australia are subjects which seem to be clumped together often.

Stan - I love the hot air balloon joke. My maiden name is Murphy. You know Murphy's Law. lol. Sounds just like an Irishman. "You can't fool me, I know where you are":lol::lol::lol: I will have to say that I am growing fonder of the New Zealanders by the day!

Nickers - I am going to chill out and enjoy the ride each day when I log in. Sometimes, I get too serious, life is too short. Hah Inadvertently, you have given me some good advice. I am greatful

TJ - Continue making your dreams a reality. You are a great influence. A wise woman.

Roaddy - Were you really a logger?

My memory is failing now, so I'm probably missing a lot of replies to posts. That's ok, it will give me more reasons to check this thread during the day.

Yall have a good one!


----------



## ellen hays

Stan - Don't let anyone make you remove your avatar picture. I tried to post on my thread a picture of a native NZ official greeting the English prince and his wife in his tribal uniform. The uniform was a long apron with nothing but a thong in back. The guy had tattoos all over his posterior. The princess was determined to look at his eyes only.:shock::shock::shock: The picture made me think of your avatar. I was unsuccessful in getting the picture on my post. I had a "dah" attack. Lack of technical prowess. I think the baby cowboy is cute. It would have been a good conversational piece to have had a parallel comparison of the two pictures.


----------



## squirrelfood

Stan, I have a pic of my ex in exactly that same outfit. He's taller, though. :smile:


----------



## Roadyy

No ma'am. Although I have logged for me and my friends to collect firewood. Just not on a professional level. It was an attempt at a funny by thinking of the Ray Stevens song "Hair Cut".


----------



## Eole

So much going on here!
Sue, Margaret Atwood is Canadian. :wink: It seems every country has their inner wars. Here, it's about Québec and ROC (Rest of Canada) We are French in language and culture, and want independance from ROC. Will never happen, but we must speak up to keep existing, no an easy task in a totally English-speaking continent. And everyone will joke about Newfies (from the province of Newfounland).

Permaculture: I'm into that as well, experimenting what works or not. Our long winters make it hard to be self-sufficient. We will build a greenhouse eventually to lenghthen the growing season.

Concerts: Elton John, Chris the Burgh, Supertramp, Bryan Adams, U2 (awful sound), Sarah Mclachlan, Sting, Pat Metheny.

Stan, Bugs is looking good and I get "green" envy looking at your yard.

I hand-walked Eole yesterday, he was too energetic to think of riding him. Last I rode him was October. He snorted at everything, danced, piaffed, but always respected my space and listened to my walk-whoa-turn cues. He's just so very expressive.
Then I rode Alizé, very nice ride. We met a huge 10-wheeler on a narrow one-car wide track. I decided to unmount and walk her between truck (so close I could touch it) and cliff. I think I was more unnerved than my mare.

I let her loose when we got home and there she is looking for grass. That hill behind, on second picture, is part of my land which goes further beyond and reaches another wild lake.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy - You sound wise. Logging looks very dangerous. What gets me are those competitions where the loggers gaff up the polls and race to get on the ground first. Sorry, but extreme heights make me dizzy just thinking about them. I am such a clutz, I would be dangerous to myself and others with a chainsaw.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Rick & Stan: google Lancasters Western Wear & you'll get a page. Also lists Corral Western Wear. Good stuff. Shepler's is known as pricey around here.

Going to get ready to go to work, 12noon-8p today & tomorrow, then off for 4 days (took Tues & Wed for vac days). have a big to-do list, but priority is finishing the portrait for my sister.

Caught up on all the posts since last night. Don't have time to reply as I'd like...but liked liked liked!

Have a good day, all, and Happy Friday.


----------



## tjtalon

One more idea Rick: wonder what you'd get if you google western wear outlets Colorado. Got to thinking there must be a lot of places out on the Western Slope & eastern CO. That's serious cowboy country out there.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Good Friday! Sorry this is so long...

It is so interesting to read different perspectives about life and community from around the world on here. We are all so similar, yet different too. I think economies, perceptions and standards of living are more regional than national. 

I live in the middle of oil country where the economy is crazy and there are lots of high paying jobs. That said, some things are pretty expensive. My DH, DS and I went out fish and chips last night and paid $20 a plate:shock:. I thought that was quite a lot. A 3 bedroom family home around 1200-1500 sq feet will set you back about $450,000 around here. The interesting thing is that all the homes being built are much larger and seem to be in the $750,000 range. I don't know who can afford that! Lots of young guys go up to work in the oil patch and can make $70,000 and more a year with minimal training and education. Needless to says you see a lot of farkled out, expensive pick up trucks with ATVs in the back around here.

Sue, I agree with your comment about health care. We also have public health care and it works very well. My family immigrated to the US from Canada and are dead set against it now. I don't understand why, especially since they enjoyed the benefits of a public system when they lived in Canada. Somehow they are afraid of having to pay for a service that someone else might use. In my mind a healthier society as a whole, means a better quality of life for everyone, including me. I am trying to understand, but in the meantime I am grateful for what we have here. 

OK, I'm grateful for everything but the weather.:evil: We woke up to 6" of fresh snow this morning. Awesome if it's Christmas, but not for an Easter egg hunt. On the plus side, I won't feel guilty staying in to cook a turkey today.

Nicker - what books are you reading in your book club? I'm always looking for some good titles. I'm reading Ken Robinson - Finding Your Element and starting Likeonomics by Rohit Bhargava. I usually have 2 or 3 books on the go at once. To answer your question, my night class ends mid June. I am really enjoying it, but it adds a lot of work to my week. If I don't get transferred to a counselling position or a high school next year, I may opt to teach mainly night classes instead of full time junior high. I just don't deal well with kids that age. While I understand they see going through puberty and all, their behaviour makes me crazy and stresses me out big time.

On a horse-related note, it seems Sam has an infection in his sheath. I don't know if he has reacted to the anti-cancer cream or just has an infection, but the poor fellow is swollen up like a grapefruit and is hurting. I have him back on antibiotics and Bute for the pain. The vet says to give it a few days, but I feel so bad for him as he hates getting his medicine. I did put the Bute in some soaked beet pulp with molasses this morning and he gobbled that up so I will see if the molasses will mask the antibiotic as well. If it does, I won't have to catch him twice a day and squirt it in his mouth, (which is not an easy feat for a gal who is only 5'3" to do to a horse that is over 16 hands and a out 1500 lbs). I'm hoping he will get better soon.

I hope everyone has a great day. Keep sharing your horse pics and concert experiences! I've been to Prism, Garth Brooks, Shania Twain, George Canyon and Rascal Flats. The Ashley MacIsaac concert is tomorrow night. I love live music but much prefer a small local setting with local bands than some of the huge auditoriums filled with big names.


----------



## Roadyy

I think the biggest resentment in the US towards the Health Care program is there is already such a " No Work for Reward" mentality the government is feeding the public that it makes those of us who do work for our living _and theirs now_ have a very bad taste in out mouth. Most of those who we would be covering the bill for are the same ones who are just like Michelle Obama and expect something for nothing, while having able bodies to get a job.. She actually had the nerve to say she thinks she should also get paid for what she does as the President's wife. There have been only 2 other Presidents of our country that I have been more disgusted with than the one we have now. 

I can't fathom expecting someone else to pay for my living and medical expenses just because I don't want to give up my government check that is more than what my pay check for a hard days work would be. I have sold or given away over half my stuff so we could fit what we needed in a smaller place that we could afford then compared to the bigger place we were affording before. It turns my stomach to see what the American people are becoming in this evolving Nanny State.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy - I don't get it. That's not what our Medicare system is about. I think it's great that some of my tax goes to funding unfortunate people's cancer treatment and pensioners' hip replacements, and that we can go to a doctor or public hospital without incurring massive costs. Because it's compulsory insurance via our tax system, and because there are no shareholders to make a profit for, it's the lowest price for everyone, and the amount you pay depends on your wealth level.

Also, here in Australia anyways, the amount of unemployed people who are trying to avoid working are really the minority, though our more conservative governments often try to whip up hatred by tarring everyone with that brush. Trying to survive on unemployment or disability pensions in this country is not easy, you couldn't pay rent or, God forbid, mortgage on it (which is why involuntary unemployment mortgage insurance is a must-have unless you want losing your job to bankrupt you while looking for a new one). Lots of people end up at charities for basic food if they can't find a new full-time job for more than a few months.

So I'm happy with our country's spending on health and on making a safety net for unfortunate people, it's money far better spent than money spent on bombs, politicians' travel expense claims and inflated salaries, football stadiums, and more freeways.

And as it's Easter, I just want to draw attention to Christ saying, "I was hungry and you did not feed me, I was thirsty and you did not give me a drink, I was naked and you did not clothe me, I was sick or in prison and you did not visit me - for as you did to the least of them, you also did to me." I think it's good to have that inform public policy.

Apologies to Canadians about Margaret Atwood!  My husband said, "She's Canadian, you know!" - after I posted. It's hard for me to tell Canadians from Americans by accent, at least if they're not from the Deep South! ;-) When we meet people with that kind of accent in real life and aren't sure, we always ask, "Are you Canadian?" because Americans don't seem to take umbrage at being mistaken for Canadians, but Canadians often don't like being mistaken for Americans! 

Beautiful horse photos, Stan and Eole.


----------



## Roadyy

If our government went into it with the same principles as the Canadian version or the other countries have then it would be different. The plan this president has written, rewritten and modified on the go so many times that no one knows what it does. It is nothing close to what your country has or even Canada enjoys. 

I believe in giving a hand up to those who want to better themselves rather than handing out to those who do not want to do for themselves. I have often been apart of helping people who work hard to provide for themselves and their family, yet can't get over a hump. 

You mention Matthew 25:42-43 and that is great for those who earnestly need it and where I agree with you with all that I am. Now I refer you to 2 Thessalonians 3:10-12 "*For even when we were with you, we would give you this command: If anyone is not willing to work, let him not eat. 11 For we hear that some among you walk in idleness, not busy at work, but busybodies. 12 Now such persons we command and encourage in the Lord Jesus Christ to do their work quietly and to earn their own living*."
This is where I am coming from in my stance about the insurance. Even then it doesn't mean that much because those without jobs with insurance are being forced to buy insurance they can't afford or be fined. That is our government version of Health Care reform.


If we were offered a system like Australia and Canada enjoy then I would think the American people would embrace it fully. What we are being offered is another ploy to line political and big business pockets.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm sorry, that statement about people without jobs with insurance was written wrong. It was suppose to read " People with jobs and no insurance are now being forced to buy insurance they can't afford", just as Celeste mentioned earlier. 

I have seen the benefits of the system your country and Canada have in place and wish that was what was being offered here.


----------



## Celeste

We already pay for the health care for people that cannot afford treatment. They get medicaide and if they go to the hospital, they cannot be turned away. The issue is the working poor. They don't have insurance. They can't pay for treatment. If they get the treatment anyway, they will lose their house. A good universal health care system might provide care for everybody and maybe medical care would not be a big high profit business. It is just that our new system doesn't work. Maybe they will get it right later.


----------



## Koolio

Thank you for clarifying Roadyy. My family is not supportive of the current model of Obamacare, which I can understand, but it seems to go deeper than that. Somehow they think they are getting better care in a capitalist system than they would get here in Canada, or in a public system. Interesting... Do you think you really get what you pay for when it comes to health care? As Celest said, are people already paying for those that don't? Does the currently proposed system make that worst, or just more transparent?

With respect to accents, I find that North American accents vary a lot. I've been told I sound slightly Scottish by some Americans and sound 'American' by other Europeans. Maybe being surrounded by a general style makes one more sensitive to the differences. I find I have to listen carefully to distinguish between Aussie, New Zealand and South African accents. You are correct that Canadians generally don't like to be identified as Americans when travelling abroad, but I also think most Americans don't like being identified as Canadian either. Does the same apply for Australians and New Zealanders?


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I find it disturbing to think that health care is a profit business. That would be like education being a profit business as well. It just doesn't seem right as both areas are a public social service and should be non-profit in my mind. To think that someone is becoming wealthy as a result of another's illness seems just wrong.


----------



## Stan

Rick: Nanny State is a word developed in New Zealand by a radio commentator. It has and still is causing billions of dollars of tax money to fund. We do have a class of people that are born from state supported families and it is a couple of generations old. It is a tax burden that the employed have to deal with. Our tax system is also unfair with 50% of income being gobbled up in taxes. I pay 33% plus 15% in sales tax, where Australia has a lower rate, lower living costs and higher wages than NZ but has a much larger population bass to fund their system. Though a lot of the employment in the mines is taken up by New Zealanders earning $120k plus driving trucks, doing the hours, but getting ahead.

My last shipment of shirts from Sheplers 5 in all cost $35 US to ship. it worked out for the cotton shirts $60 each NZ where a cotton shirt would cost $120 each in a New Zealand shop and they wonder whey we are shopping on line.

Back to Nanny State: We also have a government Department called ACC that covers accidents however it is funded by an extra Tax on income plus a charge on vehicle registration. So I have a car which I pay Acc charge and a motor bike which has a high ACC levey but I can only be in/on one at a time however have to pay the levey for both.

Take my Isuzu bighorn which is known as a trouper in Aust and you in the states call it something else. In NZ the greens have supported a very high ACC levey and when I asked one of them why, the response was, its shape causes more injuries, get this, its also diesel powered. Now the very same vehicle but powered by a Petrol engine is half the ACC charge. 

Would the same body shape vehicle regardless of how it is powered do the same damage. Not only do they walk amoung us they are in government.

This person also used the argument the modern shaped car flips the victim over the front and lands on the road behind them thus not going under it. They did not take into account the car was being followed by an Isuzu who than ran over the victim. Oh!!! now I get it, they flip the victim over the bonnet and roof causing no injury but they get run over by the following Isuzu therefore justifying a higher ACC levey on the SUV owner. 

Our medical system is funded by the tax payer and on the whole it did seem to work if you have a life threatening illness you get bumped up the list and are treated with good medical care and no big bill at the end. However there is a down side. Take my case I take responsibility for my health and try to manage it at my expense via good food and exercise but I ask for blood tests every three months to make sure I stay on track. I remember my doctor trying to persuade me it was a burden on the system to take blood tests ever three months. My reply though polite was this. 

I have paid tax for 50 years in this country so tell me why a person from South Africa moved to New Zealand with a medical condition gets specialist treatment on the NZ taxpayer and you ask me to not burden the system. She never mentioned it again. I treat all professionals the same I am paying you, don't try and fob me off, because you will answer my questions. But over all the medical system does work but government is slowly trying to move away from it.

I have to get of this hobby horse now and go talk to the real one and Its raining again. Bugs really looks nice and clean.

And as always I take ownership of the spelling mistakes and also, take a dim view of those that try to copy them.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Thank you for clarifying Roadyy. My family is not supportive of the current model of Obamacare, which I can understand, but it seems to go deeper than that. Somehow they think they are getting better care in a capitalist system than they would get here in Canada, or in a public system. Interesting... Do you think you really get what you pay for when it comes to health care? As Celest said, are people already paying for those that don't? Does the currently proposed system make that worst, or just more transparent?
> 
> With respect to accents, I find that North American accents vary a lot. I've been told I sound slightly Scottish by some Americans and sound 'American' by other Europeans. Maybe being surrounded by a general style makes one more sensitive to the differences. I find I have to listen carefully to distinguish between Aussie, New Zealand and South African accents. You are correct that Canadians generally don't like to be identified as Americans when travelling abroad, but I also think most Americans don't like being identified as Canadian either. Does the same apply for Australians and New Zealanders?


On the whole New Zealanders do not like being identified as Australians our accents are different. Australians are also proud of their way of life which is very similar to the New Zealand way.

Little known fact back 250 years when the Maori wars were in full swing the Queen/king offered Australian convicts a pardon if they joined her/his majesties army fighting the Maori in NZ. They came out here by the ship loads from Australia. I'm not a King and country type person don't care for the monarchy.


----------



## squirrelfood

Obamacare is so wonderful my doctor retired early rather than deal with it. Now I can't find another doctor.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Who here feels that the government will be able to manage health care effectively?
OK, I made a funny.

Health care is an issue, I cannot begin to provide corrective ideas.

On the other side of the health care snafu, the cost of services provided is an issue.
Within the last 2 years a survey was done on the cost of an appendectomy.
A simple surgery and very common procedure.
This procedure ran between $1,200 to $120,000 in patients without complications.
How can this be? Some are treated fair and some get it broke off in them?
Medical procedures should be somewhat normalized for cost.
An aspirin in the hospital costs a fortune, it will be itemized in your bill.
Prescription costs are also out there, drug companies get fat like oil companies.
Generic is not a bad thing and quite cost effective.
I have been @ Kellogg's and watched them switch boxes from Frosted Flakes to Giant Brand.
I have seen Heinz mayo and catsup







you know what I mean!
Placed in the same bottle but the label changed.

Soapbox Down.


----------



## Northernstar

_"Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy...Sunshine in my eyes can make me_ _cry....Sunshine on the water looks so lovely...Sunshine almost always makes me_ _high."_ -John Denver

Incredible sunshiny "John Denver kind've day" - chilly, but oh well! Hiked a few miles on the North Country Trail after a.m. chores, (not lolly gag-always a study of flora and fauna) then came home to work the horses and do p.m. chores... squeezed in making a big batch of potato salad also 

Koolio, I feel for your snow! We had 4" fall on Monday, but that new stuff has since melted. This is the 'funny time' when all north facing hills have deep snow yet, but all land facing south is melted._ Except a stubborn 25' line of ice_ _exactly where my new fence posts need to go!_ *Gaaa!!!* 
"Patience is a virtue/Patience is a virtue/Patience is a virtue".... (my fence motto these days) haha

Corgi, a very Happy Anniversary to you and your husband!!

Sue, _gorgeous_ photos you've shared once again...(those little Tasmanian Devils make me smile) We are all infinitely blessed to be surrounded by God's beauty, I must say! 

Need to get my sweet DH some dinner now! They had an emergency @ the weir and he_ finally_ made it home....4' of snow melt+weekend rains= "Save the steel head and take all eggs today without stopping until we're done!" kind've day.

So here's something to share that'll make you laugh-whether you're seeing snow atm or not-

*On the 6th day, God turned to Gabriel and said,*
*"Today I'm going to create an area called the Midwest. It will be a land of** outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall hills and rolling plains full* *of game and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and **streams full of trout, forests full of deer, and valleys with fertile soil* *to grow things.*
"*I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper.** I shall call these inhabitants Midwesterners, and they shall be** known as the most friendly people on the earth".*
*But Lord, don't you think you are being too generous to these "Midwesterners?"*
*"Not really", replied God.*
*"Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"*

Have a blessed evening!


----------



## Celeste

It is raining and cold here. Who stole our spring?


----------



## SueC

MR, that variation in cost for taking out an appendix is outrageous. One of the good effects of Medicare (which we've had for over 30 years) is that there are recommended costs for private procedures, and the rebate is tailored accordingly, for example, a private GP or specialist visit, and if the out-of-pocket portion is too large then the medicos who charge outrageously get avoided by many patients, creating an economic pressure for people to keep pricing reasonable. Public hospitals are always free, and generally good, but there can be long waiting periods for "elective" procedures. Still, people in pain or prevented from normal work etc are prioritised.

I will say that it seems really bad marketing to call a public medical care system after a politician. I mean, the people who didn't vote for that politician are going to hate it more on principle, plus it has overtones of megalomania. I also don't know what you are being offered, so can't comment except to say ours has my full support. I do think the reason the system has been changed so many times where you are is in part because your opposition wouldn't pass it. You guys have to start somewhere if you're ever going to have a good public medical care system - where are you going to start? Because it seems insupportable for people on low to average incomes to have to lose their houses when the unthinkable happens, and because private insurance, at least in this country, is something a lot of people can't afford, and wouldn't be suddenly affordable if our public insurance was scrapped because it's more expensive for what you get.

Stan, it's probably fair for immigrants to NZ to get public medical help, since this also happens for New Zealanders who immigrate to Australia, for example. I don't begrudge our new arrivals being treated the same as everyone else, we've all paid tax somewhere. Was a bit out of line for your doctor to query the cost of your elective blood work - as you say, you've paid tax all your life, and you're doing it for a good reason.

Accents, that's probably a matter of hearing them often enough to be able to distinguish. SA and Australian are totally different, NZ and Australian significantly different. Australians joke that Aussies say, "Six, socks, sex, sax, sucks" all distinctly while with a New Zealander they all sound pretty much the same and it can therefore be amusing to imagine the different things they could mean! 

NS, yeah, beautiful scenery is really something. I bet you guys enjoy your wood fires in winter, and hot soups and stews.

Oh, and I'm getting that follow-up Anne of Green Gables book, thanks for the recommendation!  If anyone here wants to read something quirky:

Joanne Harris' *Blackberry Wine* is a story about an Englishman going to live in a remote farmhouse in France, written from the point of view of a _wine bottle_. The same author's _*Gentlemen and Players *_is a whodunnit at an exclusive English private school written from an old staff member's and a new staff member's/murderer's point of view and you have to try to figure out who they are. This book contains the biggest twist in fiction I've ever read, and if you've ever worked as a teacher, as Ms Harris did, it contains wonderfully black and sarcastic observations on education systems and school politics. It is a suspense that has you constantly giggling as well.

Neil Gaiman's _*The Ocean at the End of the Road*_ is a whimsical tale of magic and childhood I got for Christmas and really enjoyed.


----------



## squirrelfood

Sue, it's actually called the Affordable Care Act, but it's neither affordable, or much of an act. So most people call it after the idiot whose brain(?)child it was.


----------



## Eole

I rode Eole today! :happydance:
Exactly six months since the last ride. Groom, saddle and go! He was very energetic and I'm proud of myself because a couple years ago, I would have quit and walked back on foot.

He's an ever-green pony (at 14h1, he qualifies). We trotted most of the way out, he was willing to go on but I wanted to keep it short. Then we turned around and he started to jig. Well, to be more fancy, I'd say he "piaffed" all the way back home. We had some arguments about speed control, but he did his best to comply. Did some sideway moves too, maybe dressage would suit him better?

Have a Happy Easter everyone. I'm working in ER all week end. Our health-care might not be perfect or efficient, but it's fair. And as an insider, I know everyone is getting equally good quality of care and that helps me sleep better at night... :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

All I know is I have been notified that the carrot bandit stole one of my carrots. Now there is no justice anywhere. Almost as bad as the new health law. My late husband's doctor told him that the health care law would probably force the doctor to close his private practice and he would work for the hospital. Hospitals are like corporations. These entities are not capable of feeling emotions. At least, if you have a personal physician there is a greater possibility of establishing a doctor-patient relationship. If I am going to be poked and prodded to establish a diagnosis, I rather it be a medical professional of my choosing. In defense of the physicians making money, they sacrifice a lot up front to pursue their careers. Capitalism may have flaws, but it is possible to reach for the stars and possibly make it to the big time. If more people take from the system than give to the system, it will eventually collapse.

Corgi - Happy anniversary:lol: Wish you many more.

Roaddy - Awesome! II Thessalonians. Great scripture and so true!

Stan - I agree with you. The welfare system often creates generations of recipients because that is all they have ever known. It certainly indicates serious flaws in the system that are as easy to correct as turning an ocean liner 360 degrees in a creek. Many times the real needy fall through the cracks.

Eole - You are right. I went to the ER for shortness of breath and was diagnosed with PE twice. They took excellent care of me. I am still living to day as a result. But, I also I have an excellent pulmonary specialist that follows my ongoing progress. Because of this experience, I am very greatful for the ER personnel.


----------



## Stan

Sue I agree with most except the government assistance for New Zealanders in Australia it is the other way around. An Australian coming to New Zealand gets all the assistance unemployment medical ect but a New Zealander in Australia does not. 

This is an issues that has been address at prime minster level with no outcome. I do not agree that those that come into a country with medical issues should be bumped up a waiting list or given special treatment as the condition is existing so therefore they should not have come unless insured. Or they lied about their health and have become a burden on the NZ taxpayer. We do however frequently bring in and pay for surgery for those in dire need and unable to get the specialist treatment needed in their own country. I think its called being human.

I have a heart condition and if I want to travel have to have a special condition on my travel insurance to cover me before entry into some countries. For example I am going on a hunting trip to New Caledonia. Un less I have insurance that covers any existing medical condition or prove I have the means to pay for any medical assistance I will not be granted an entry permit. 

I have worked for 50 years and still am. I have paid tax for a welfare system that includes education, Medical, and retirement. I think I have the right to demand my tax money be spent on me first and not a person arriving in this country with a pre existing medical condition and then living of the NZ tax payer getting what we term a free ride. A situation that does exist. 

The New Zealand sense of humour is a little more subtle than the Australian and can confuse some folks, Americans I found don't get it right away but from what I have seen in their TV shows they should. Two and a half men come to mind. The joke has two meanings and the facial expressions of the person telling the joke, tells it all, except for me, I hold a very good poker face which generally leaves the other person in a spot if they get it wrong which they do as the joke can always go two ways. 

As always I own the spelling mistakes please don't copy. Even though the desire to is strong.


----------



## Stan

*I'm allowed I'm old*

*Missing Wife*​Distraught husband filing a report on his missing wife:​
Husband: I lost my wife (Misty), she went shopping & still has not reached home yet.


Inspector: What is her height?


Husband: I never noticed.


Inspector: Slim or healthy?


Husband: Not slim, can be healthy.


Inspector: Color of eyes?


Husband: Never noticed.


Inspector: Color of hair ?


Husband: Changes according to the season.


Inspector: What was she wearing?


Husband: Pant suit or dress..... I don't remember exactly.


Inspector: Was she going in a car???


Husband: yes.


Inspector: tell me the number, name & color of the car ? . . . . . ..


Husband: Black Audi A8 with supercharged 3..0 litre V6 engine generating 333 horse power teamed with an eight-speed tiptronic automatic transmission with manual mode. And it has full LED headlights, which use light emitting diodes for all light functions and has a very thin scratch on the front left door. ….and then the husband started crying...


Inspector: Don't worry sir, we will find your car...:lol::lol::lol::lol:










​


----------



## tjtalon

Haven't yet caught up on posts, but do agree w/Rick: Australia & Canada have it right. Out government rich-guys are only concerned w/how much they can get into their own bank accounts. There seems to be no caring anymore for the people.

And, Sue, Americans don't mind being mistaken for Canadians because...Canada is cool.


----------



## tjtalon

...and I guess I do feel that our government and Big Business are one in the same. Perhaps that's naive. I just try to get by & do the best I can.


----------



## Celeste

When people hear me talk, they never mistake me for a Canadian, or for anybody from anywhere but the deep south. When I travel, it seems that everybody up north has a heavy accent to me.


----------



## tjtalon

I truly don't understand what's going on w/this government. I know I love my Country, always have, always will. I' lucky to still have health insurance thru my workplace.

So forgive my ignorance in the following: it seems this present government-in-charge is trying to push something thru w/healthcare that seems totally unfeasible/unworkable (but says the polls say "80-90% public approved.." Who did they ask? No one has asked me), but the Republicans have put me off w/what seems to be a "you can't afford big-business health insurance, too bad so sad, loser. I'm rich, you're not. All your fault...loser". I had a hard time voting last time; Obama seemed inadequate & inexperienced for the task, Romney struck me as yet another phony politician w/his own agenda.

As it is, this country is in a big mess, it seems to me. And, yes, I'm naive w/all of it, I admit it. Sometimes I get scared of an eventual Facism here, no matter which "Party" is in charge. I honestly don't trust either Party anymore. Maybe both should stop "partying" & get down to business!

I've studied, extensively, history from the Civil War here, WWI and WWII. This is perhaps why I look askance at current events. Like, today, I read news online that in Ukraine, the Russians are requiring Jews to register that they are Jews. Excuse me???? Very scary stuff. Not to mention that nowhere on the "world scene" 3 years ago did I see any "what??" from France expelling their Romany population back into Romania, where they hadn't been for eons.

Sound familiar?

Guess that's my soapbox. Ignore this post, just wanted to express. Will keep on trucking here in my tiny corner of America and hope for the best.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Sue I agree with most except the government assistance for New Zealanders in Australia it is the other way around. An Australian coming to New Zealand gets all the assistance unemployment medical ect but a New Zealander in Australia does not.
> 
> This is an issues that has been address at prime minster level with no outcome. I do not agree that those that come into a country with medical issues should be bumped up a waiting list or given special treatment....


Stan, that's incredible - when did Australia back out of the reciprocal care act? I know when we were at high school (ummm, how long ago??:shock we were told Aus/NZ had a reciprocal agreement. When was that changed, do you know? Did someone get a bee in their bonnet about more New Zealanders coming to Australia than vice versa?

Migrants here are checked about pre-existing expensive conditions, and there is some clause to make them pay it themselves, or stay where they are, for the reasons you outlined. But I think when our nation decides to accept migrants and they then get bona fide sick when already here, then they ought to get the same helping hand as everyone else.

I hope your health stays good. It can't be easy living with a heart condition. Happy Easter...and remember, the Easter Bunny is a monotreme! :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, NorthernStar, I loved your latest post. As a Midwesterner somehow migrated to Colorado, I liked it even better.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I honestly don't trust either Party anymore. Maybe both should stop "partying" & get down to business!


I think a lot of Australians feel this way now. We're personally fed up with both our major parties, which seem to have simultaneously hit a historical low especially in the last 3 years. The whole politics thing just seems like an expensive unfunny farce now and we, in this house, have now stopped watching television because all that is so depressing and frustrating. You should have seen some of the ridiculous minor parties on the last WA Senate election ticket: The Marijuana Party, The Sex Party, The Pirate Party, The Sports Party, The Shooters Party, The Motoring Enthusiasts Party. I'm not making these up, and there were dozens like that.

You can live in a democracy and feel totally unrepresented, but you're still paying the huge (compared to ours) salaries of those nincompoops. Maybe the wrong kind of people get attracted into positions of power, or maybe power corrupts, or maybe both. But boy is the Queen looking like a decent human being by comparison with what we have on offer on the political platter here. Maybe we could have the Dalai Lama for honorary PM, but he'd probably decline!

And that other stuff you posted...scary. No wonder we all enjoy our landscape and our horses and our families and friendships - those kinds of things are compasses of sanity in a mad world.


----------



## tjtalon

Sue, I think the Dalai Lama would definatley decline, and as for the Queen; I'm neither a Brit nor a member of former Commonwealth, I just know her as the only Queen in the world that I have ever known. She's been background, somehow, my whole life. I do like her, personally. She sure does love her horses.

I got back on to take & post a pic, since Tornado Tim decided to hop on my lap & play w/the comp mouse. A take on his opinion, maybe of politics in general" "It's all a cat and mouse game. When do we eat & cuddle?" There it is then!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, that's incredible - when did Australia back out of the reciprocal care act? I know when we were at high school (ummm, how long ago??:shock we were told Aus/NZ had a reciprocal agreement. When was that changed, do you know? Did someone get a bee in their bonnet about more New Zealanders coming to Australia than vice versa?
> 
> Migrants here are checked about pre-existing expensive conditions, and there is some clause to make them pay it themselves, or stay where they are, for the reasons you outlined. But I think when our nation decides to accept migrants and they then get bona fide sick when already here, then they ought to get the same helping hand as everyone else.
> 
> I hope your health stays good. It can't be easy living with a heart condition. Happy Easter...and remember, the Easter Bunny is a monotreme! :lol:


Sue there was a time when NZers and Aussies could travel freely in each others country but it went one sided some years back when the Asian population started using NZ as a way to get to Australia they moved here gained citizenship then went to Australia as a New Zealand citizens.

The door did not get closed but support if a Kiwi fell on hard times was not there. I know of recent cases of Kiwis that after 20 yeas In Australia became unemployed and were refused financial assistance. It made TV news last year and it did cause some ill feeling My step son is working in Australia and is subject to the same rules. It has changed, I do understand why. Australians looking after Australians. NZ needs to do the same. I believe greed has become the driving force with members of government. We have a prime minster who will change the rules to suit himself. The people could take charge if they wanted to but they will not rally round and they have forgotten members of government are elected into office and should be reminded now and again, like on a daily basis.

Getting off the soap box now


----------



## SueC

/end soap box for me (but thank you, it's been interesting, and cathartic, and I've learnt things).

To more pleasant things:

Teresa, that is SUCH a cute cat and cute photo. When we finish the house we want to get a pair of indoor cats - Brett loves cats, and because of wildlife issues we want to keep them indoors with play equipment, from kittenhood, and they will be rescue kittens.

Also, would anyone like to nominate some of their favourite movies, and novels? The music thing was fun.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> I think the biggest resentment in the US towards the Health Care program is there is already such a " No Work for Reward" mentality the government is feeding the public that it makes those of us who do work for our living _and theirs now_ have a very bad taste in out mouth. Most of those who we would be covering the bill for are the same ones who are just like Michelle Obama and expect something for nothing, while having able bodies to get a job.. She actually had the nerve to say she thinks she should also get paid for what she does as the President's wife. There have been only 2 other Presidents of our country that I have been more disgusted with than the one we have now.
> 
> I can't fathom expecting someone else to pay for my living and medical expenses just because I don't want to give up my government check that is more than what my pay check for a hard days work would be. I have sold or given away over half my stuff so we could fit what we needed in a smaller place that we could afford then compared to the bigger place we were affording before. It turns my stomach to see what the American people are becoming in this evolving Nanny State.


Amen Roaddy!!!

I stopped,reading at this juncture to comment...so I know there are pages to go and comments to read, so I am behind, but it wanted to get my two cents in....allow me to preface, I am not into politics, but like Roaddy said I too get angered by the mentality of I deserve things and give me more. Our welfare system is broken in this country. Our country was built on HARD WORK and you will prosper....not let me stay in my Jammie's all day and receive handouts.

I know some people need assistance.....key word assistance....to get them back on their feet, but shen it economically better for you to,stay on welfare then get a job, there's something wrong.

I swear half our town is on public welfare, and I am not sure if Access cards are state or federally funded....but when I go tot the grocery store and am careful with what I buy, and try to buy healthy,then in from of me there is someone reaking of cigarettes and has a fresh manicure $30, and then get $200 worth of groceries (junk by the way..all processed foods) paid for by their Access card, that burns my butt!! How is that right? If you have $$$ for cigs and manis, you have money to pay for food. Where are the priorities?

Our friend had a neighbor who got welfare $$$$. Apparently he got so much money he couldn't spend it all in a month. :shock: This guy owned our friend money for a service, couldn't pay him in cash, so the two went to the grocery store, stocked up,on steaks and other foods for an upcoming party!:shock::shock: There's my tax dollars hard at work!!!:evil:

Oh one more example....I know another family who recieves government help, yet their kids are clothed in UnderArmor (extremely expensive, I think I own one item) and they drive around in a Cadillac escalade!!! Something wrong with this picture!!!! :evil:

Just my experience living in a town with very little jobs and high welfare recipients......I get a HUGE % of my paycheck docked with taxes....and his is how I see it spent! it makes me mad!


Back to reading the rest of the posts......:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I will add one last thing to this subject and it is in response to something Mrs. Sue mentioned which I'm sure the multitude of teachers here will also agree with. 

You adjoined education in with the government subsidies to the public and it shouldn't be a business or profit. Here in the US, our education system has been turned on it's head. It has become a business of making the grade to get the funding instead of creating a society who can think on their feet or even on their own for that matter. The school systems have become so fixated on getting a certain grade for the school that they have started teaching kids how to pass the test so the school can get a high score and more funding. 

I remember having the teachers put us in groups and give us subjects or problems to figure out together then each of us had to present part of the solution. We were graded more on how we worked together to solve it than we were on the actual correctness of the answer. I loved school and loved the teachers I grew up with as they were full of energy and love of their job, *EVERY ONE OF THEM!!!!* I see so many that have lost the spark because their hands are tied on the amount of imagination and spread they can offer to help a child reach their potential. 

Then there is the "No Child Left Behind" crap that is the most absurd thing I have ever seen. If a child is not making the grade then go to summer school or ask a smarter student to help just like we did when we were kids. Do not expect to get a passing grade just so you aren't left behind because you can't get it. I will adhere to the fact there are a lot of exceptions to this, but it is the majority who do not.



Ok, I am off my soapbox as well. I love my country and am disgusted at what we are allowing our elected politicians to do to it. I weep for our future.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning all

Things out there certainly appear perilous. We do have our community here. It is a special place with special people. I hope this doesn't sound selfish, but it is where I can jet set all over the world each day to visit neat people. Again, I really enjoy this site.

I am very interested in the prophetic books in the Bible and see a bright and hopeful future for us all. Everything will be alright.

Before, when I spoke of loving my country, it was because it grieved me to see Americans killing each other (Civil War). Slavery was one reason, and I don't agree with it. Now or then. Human trafficking occurs in parts of the world on a daily basis. Quick money and an easy life at another's expense is human nature. That is why civil and moral laws are necessary in society. 

TJ - I hope people will remember how insidious hate is, and can avoid another situation where people are targeted in mass. Hitler used dire economic conditions and desperation among the Germans when he zeroed in on the Jews.  A form of mob mentality driven by a very convincing argument. Like I said before, what a wise woman you are.

Peace be with you all. True freedom was given on a hill top many years ago by Someone who loves us unconditionally. I am so greatful, but at the same time, so sorry for my part in Him having to go through what He went through.

Its a beautiful day. I bought 19 mater plants, green bean seeds, and sweet corn seeds yesterday. I have seeds from last year in my frig. I found out yesterday that my volunteer squash plants probably would not produce because of genetic hankering. I guess that was done with good intentions, but I feel uncomfortable with that type of human interference. Anyway, I will enjoy graveling in the dirt and canning food for the winter. Yeah:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Good story. 

My family and I joined several members from our church last night to go see the Passion of the Christ play. It was great!!!! The actors and actresses interact with the crowd and use the entire Civic Center,aisles and stage to do the scenes. They do not allow videos or pictures during the play, but have some the members and scenes set up as you come into the building. 

Here are a couple of pics I got as we got there....Amazing!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG!!! I'm such a little girl.....I posted a pic I took of Guy McLean on Guy Mclean's FB page......and he commented on it!!!!:shock::happydance: 


Yea, I'm a wee bit star struck.


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more thing before I leave the house for this beautiful sun filled..and warm day....

I am very thankful for my life. We are not rich monetarily by any stretch of the means, but we are comfortable.....but we are rich in many other ways. DH and i both have wonderful, good families who love us, we want for nothing, and do and go where ever we please. And least I forget.....we are healthy! 

I feel good when I do go to the grocery store and I can pay with cash....I've been poor.....but I've worked hard, and now I am a proud, hard working citizen.

And best of all, I am able to have my horses back in my life after 20 long years. People may get my tax dollars....but they won't get the happiness that I experience from those little things around me. 

Have a wonderful day everyone! I hope your weather is a perfect as ours is today!! :wink: 

Ride strong all!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Roaddy,
In regards to "no child left behind" I learned that applying one's self was beneficial in learning and avoiding summer school. 
I had to go to summer school a couple of times. I think one of the greatest lessons I learned attending summer school was that spending summers there was no fun. It encouraged me to hone my study skills during the year and avoid such a bad way of spending my summer. Found out that a little less daydreaming and more attention on teacher and text was the way to go.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I never thought of the parallels between the No Child Left Behind system and the welfare state in the US. Now I see it! As you describe the way schooling used to be for you, find it interesting that our provincial government is currently trying to overhaul our curriculum to do essentially what you did as a child. The focus is on developing what we call the three E's - engaged thinker, ethical citizen and entrepreneurial spirit. The shift is in its infancy and scary for many because we don't know what it will look like, but I feel we are moving in the right direction. I just hope we don't drag the old ways with it. 

Ellen - I am envious that you are buying plants and seeds already. Oce this snow goes away I will start moving dirt around as I plan to enlarge and move a few of my garden beds. No planting here until after the May long weekend as we will have frost or even snow, right up to the first of June. This summer, I am thinking of building a greenhouse so I can get my plants started just a little earlier.

Nicker - I'm with you in that I am grateful for the life I have. We live very well. Like Sue, I'd rather turn off the news and avoid hearing about politics, but I try to dip in once in a while just to be sure I know what is going on. While it is frustrating to see how crazy the world is, it also makes me appreciate the sanctuary of my life that much more. Cool to here you are facebook celeb. 

Sue- as for books and movies, I love the movie Australia. I cannot get enough of that little guy talking about the "big bloody cheeky bulls" and I have a not so secret crush on the "drover". I also love the movies Hidalgo, and the Man from Snowy River movies. For a couple of years we were able to get the TV show, Mcleod's Daughters and really liked that, but I can't get it here anymore. Now we watch Heartland, which is filmed just west of Calgary. We ride our motorcycles through that country every summer. It is spectacular!

As for books, I am eclectic reader and enjoy a wide variety of fiction and non-fiction, but especially like historical fiction. I loved the Jack Whyte - Skystone series which is about the legend of King Arthur and Merlin. It is written in a way that is so believable! I'm also reading one of Jane Goodall's books and really enjoyed Wade Davis - The Serpent and the Rainbow, which is a true story about his research of Haitian zombie toxins. Lastly, I have read dozens of horse books, including Monty Roberts and Buck Brannamen.


----------



## Koolio

It is sunny today and hopefully the snow will melt. I'm just waiting on the farrier this morning. Sam is still swollen but looks a bit less sore today. I may try to hose him down this afternoon with some cold water to see if that will clean him up a bit and bring the swelling down. Poor guy. The antibiotics should start showing some improvement any time now. If not, I'll have him back to the vet on Monday.

DH bought me a new motorcycle suit which I am anxious to try if the snow goes away. This is my first high quality suit that is actually cut for a woman and it fits like a glove! I've been wearing men's extra small or boys gear for years and it just scrunched and bulges in all the wrong places. Hopefully later today or tomorrow it will be warm enough and the roads will clear enough to get out for a ride.

I'd like to get a horse ride in this weekend too but with Sam sick and the snow melting I don't think the footing will be adequate. Hopefully by next week it will improve. On the plus side, the moisture will hopefully bring us a good crop of grass.

I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Roadyy

It started out as a dreary day with cloud cover and mid 50's F. Now it is warming up and suppose to be a high of around 70. I will be at work til 3 then have plans to meet with ex SIL to do a late evening Easter Egg hunt with the grandson with flashlights. Never did that before,,at least not on purpose.lol

Have plans to meet another HF member and their family a few times over the next week then hoping to join them for a trail ride next Saturday morning at their camp site with my horses. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

TG it's my "Friday"! Cloudy here too, might rain, but temps in high 60s. 

Movies and books, hmmmm...I too am way eclectic in my tastes. I need some new reading material, haven't been able to get to the library in quite awhile. Hope to fit that in on my mini-vacation. I usually get 4-6 books & read a couple of them @ the same time, switching back & forth. Have lots of movies in my shelf, including Lord Of The Rings, Band Of Brothers, and, of course, Seabiscuit.

I was mystified by the young people piling into the various pot shops that have sprouted (sic) around town. Read than an ounce can cost $400 (that's more than my car payment!); I was like, where do they get the money?? A co-worker told me "welfare". Huh. I think of that when I'm at the story trying to decide between cheapest & not as cheap toilet paper...

Have to go get ready for work. Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> I was mystified by the young people piling into the various pot shops that have sprouted (sic) around town. Read than an ounce can cost $400 (that's more than my car payment!); I was like, where do they get the money??


Welfare doesn't pay that much. They probably scam their parents out of the money..........


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Yall, I have been earning my keep today.Haha:lol: I really got ambitious and now I have 2 rows of Merit sweet corn planted and 2 rows of Roma Bush beans planted. I am going to wait a week and plant 3 rows of pink eye purple hull peas. Talking about southern cousine! In the winter time one of my favorite comfort foods is field peas and cornbread. Make ya want to slap yo pappy:shock: Sounds like I live dangerously.

My neighbors put up their round pen yesterday. I took em some hen eggs and they told me that I could use their round for join up with Red. I am excited to begin his restarting on ground work. Yall be hopeful for me!
I am excited about them building right down the road, because she rides all the time and hopefully I will regain my confidence and saddle seat soon. I plan to ride til I'm 105 yrs old. Sometimes I tell myself that I have too much stuff wrong with me to ride. Then I think well whats the point of living without being able to scope out the beautiful forest trails from horseback. I will have to be careful because I have osteoporosis, am on bloodthinners, and have two prosthetic knees. I keep my trusty helmet and eventing vest with at all times when riding.

Warm weather is right around the corner. I don't know if you have the same natural benchmarks of the seasons we have here. I was spotting out some wild azaleas where I'm going to bulldoze to make more grazing area and will be moving them before that. I noticed the blackberry bushes are budding and that indicates the final coldsnap for the year. I am not very tough when it comes to extreme cold weather. Five degrees F is just too cold for an "old" southern gal:shock:. 

Later Gang! Yall have a good one:lol: Bye!

Sorry about going on. I'm just happy about digging in the dirt. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Talking about Pills 
Health 
and the welfare system i'll climb back on the soap box for a minute. In NZ having children is the way to welfare wealth. Single mums 4 plus children gives a nice living thank you. When one considers the extras like assistance with rent these ladies are earning $700 a week, and the culture allows them to farm out the first born to other family member and one or two to the grand parents to look after. 
My point on unwed mums. The first child could be a mistake and as a tax payer I will help look after that child by giving a benefit. But the second that's not a mistake and in my opinion no increase in benefit. The child goes up for adoption at birth. We have to stop the baby factory. 

Health: I too take blood thinners, asprin and other impossible to spell named pills. All designed to improve and to keep the body in check. I have cut the amount of pills in half, and then recently, I decided to take them every other day instead of daily. I have not monitored my blood pressure or heart rate but I have noticed something since I started taking the meds every other day.
I have more energy, my get up and go has gotten stronger, doing chores like sneeking into the forest and cutting fire wood was not such an effort and I don't get annoyed at things that go wrong as quickly as I used to.

Now for bacon, eggs, and black pudding sausage for breakfast, cooked in Coconut oil as there has to be something healthy in there some were.

Black pudding sausage for those that don't know, is a sausage made from blood and bone, floor scrapings, and spices. Goes good with egg yoke and tomato sauce.

cheers all
Enjoy the riding

The temp has dropped here Summer is leaving.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Just want to wish everyone a happy Easter. ellen hays, my goal is to ride on the day I drop dead. Or if I every get to the point I can't ride I will get a small pony and a cart and go out with that.


----------



## ellen hays

I love the pony cart idea. I could just sit and watch all the pretty sights. That might be a really good solution.

Stan - I don't mean to sound like an ole mother hen, but please be careful cutting back on your meds. If you take blood pressure meds be sure to keep a check on your blood pressure. Sounds like you might have had some problems with your heart. Be careful with that too. That energy boost could be a caution light even though it is a nice change. Here in the States we call high blood pressure the silent killer. I don't want to loose any of my "mature people over 40". Who would I talk to?

Maybe we could all become the over 40 pony cart people. Yall could visit me and we could race pony carts on the forest roads. :lol::lol::lol: Sorry, I just kidding! Maybe not, I could be entering my second childhood. Every kid wants a pony. Oh how I luv to rant:wink:


----------



## Rob55

Roadyy said:


> Welcome back, Rob. Glad your ride lesson went so well and as we mentioned yesterday about aching and sore muscles, they are that way because we used them. Its a good thing.
> 
> 
> Breyerhillsfarm, welcome and I hope you are able to find your black gelding percheron.
> 
> 
> Sue, I'm not sure what kind of miniature elephants you have in the down under to compare to the opossum, but ours is not much different then your possum. It is the scavenger rat of the woods and hangs from tree limbs with its tail to sleep.
> 
> Here is a picture of my reference.
> 
> View attachment 411050


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Love the opossum. 

So I've graduated from 30 minutes to 60 minutes. Lesson 5, did a trotting serpentine drill. 'Twas ugly. The young ladies leading the way looked like kids on rocking horses, cute and accurate. Me my horse doesn't want to trot. Trot! Ok we're trotting. Oops here comes the turn. A little inside leg a little rein the horse slows up and begins to turn. Me quietly to the horse, Why are you slowing? Posting falls apart. Trainer hollers, " Why you stopping Rob? Me under my breath, quietly, I do not have a clue. Trainer, "Use your outside leg to get her through the turn." Me outside leg? Turn? I squeeze. The horse accelerates, just in time to almost stop at the next turn. Any sage advice, or do I just need to do this over and over again until it clicks? I'll ask the trainer,but collected trot, moderate trot and working trot??? I know, slow, middle or fast? Which is which? What does one do to aid the horse in achieving which? That is assuming my hands and legs are not all over the place. Still having fun. Happy Easter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> Talking about Pills
> Health
> and the welfare system i'll climb back on the soap box for a minute. In NZ having children is the way to welfare wealth. Single mums 4 plus children gives a nice living thank you. When one considers the extras like assistance with rent these ladies are earning $700 a week, and the culture allows them to farm out the first born to other family member and one or two to the grand parents to look after.
> My point on unwed mums. The first child could be a mistake and as a tax payer I will help look after that child by giving a benefit. But the second that's not a mistake and in my opinion no increase in benefit. The child goes up for adoption at birth. We have to stop the baby factory.
> 
> Health: I too take blood thinners, asprin and other impossible to spell named pills. All designed to improve and to keep the body in check. I have cut the amount of pills in half, and then recently, I decided to take them every other day instead of daily. I have not monitored my blood pressure or heart rate but I have noticed something since I started taking the meds every other day.
> I have more energy, my get up and go has gotten stronger, doing chores like sneeking into the forest and cutting fire wood was not such an effort and I don't get annoyed at things that go wrong as quickly as I used to.
> 
> Now for bacon, eggs, and black pudding sausage for breakfast, cooked in Coconut oil as there has to be something healthy in there some were.
> 
> Black pudding sausage for those that don't know, is a sausage made from blood and bone, floor scrapings, and spices. Goes good with egg yoke and tomato sauce.
> 
> cheers all
> Enjoy the riding
> 
> The temp has dropped here Summer is leaving.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I would suggest that if he slows down at every corner, squeeze a bit with your legs just before you get to the corner.


----------



## Rob55

Stan. I hear you. When 45 I had my 1st MI. Now I'm 58. Couple of years ago I ask the Doc if I could quit taking all the pills. He said yes when ever I was ready to die. Take the pills brother. Take the pills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Celeste said:


> I would suggest that if he slows down at every corner, squeeze a bit with your legs just before you get to the corner.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

I will certainly give it a try. I wish I could do two or three 30 minute sessions a week instead of one 60 minute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Can you do several short lessons a week? It probably is a good idea.


----------



## Stan

Rob55 said:


> Stan. I hear you. When 45 I had my 1st MI. Now I'm 58. Couple of years ago I ask the Doc if I could quit taking all the pills. He said yes when ever I was ready to die. Take the pills brother. Take the pills.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob I had he heart attack 2.5 years ago now and no indication of any further trouble. I was very lucky to survive it went on for 5 days before I got myself to the hospital. I was told I was on my last day as my heart was winding down. However I believe I have been looked after all my life and I am not religious. Back to it my heart, Its doing fine. I have reduced my medication but try to supplement with natural products. 

After the heart attack and on the day I left hospital the specialist said in a week or two I will be able to play golf. That was a surprise to me as before I had the heart attack I could not play golf to save myself. He works in mysterious ways. However I do go deer stalking and pig hunting but for the pigs I use a quad bike no dogs and we stalk them.

Rob I take on board what you say I'm still taking some just reducing the dosage. 

A strange thing happens every time I visit my doctor. My blood pressure goes up, but what else can she expect, she is in her 30s and has long legs.:shock:

65 and still alive.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley, were you tired after your heart issue? DH falls asleep by 7:30 each night....his job is physical, but I worry.

Roaddy and Koolio, the big thing now in education is common core! Trying to educate all kids on the same curriculum across the country....but of course states like Texas and PA decided that they need their OWN common core curriculum! :? Lol. Ya gotta laugh because our 'leaders' change their minds all the time.

Our principals,gives us updates weekly on how government changes their minds and rules about testing....it's a loosing battle.

I've given up...I teach to make my kids smart, and cooperative. I want them to,succeed in life. I say now....if I don't get high enough scores...they can fire me...and they will loose a very good teacher. If that time comes, it is time for me to leave education, as it then will be too far gone.:-|. 

Really now tho...score doesn't matter....at least in our state...guess they finally realized that 100% of the kids ARENT standard!!!! Really? We aren't created equal???

What kills me is that kids are now expected to go to college...but college is SOOOO expensive, and many can't afford it.:-(. Some kids aren't college material. We still need plumbers, electricians, etc. but that isn't pushed at our school...which is a shame bc I could tell ya by 3rd grade who should be a tradesman. People like us NEED electricians, plumbers etc....my DH can hardly sharpen a pencil! :lol::lol::lol:

Koolio, the big word in our district.and with our new super in entrepreneurial! We do try to be cutting edge even tho we are small.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can I share. Most of you know I do puppies, kitties, goats and ponies......not babies....but I met my new great nephew yesterday, and he stole my heart!!!!:hug:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well! Hello Everyone!

No riding today, had to go to a hay auction, someone has to feed the hay-burners.

No soapbox stories today.
Cleaned up around the yard after I got back, got the burn barrel going.
Wife dragged the horse field.
Daughter rode one of the horses around the field bareback.

I on the other hand decided a glass of Crown & a cigar in the lawn chair was a good idea.
Someone's got to tend to the fire, right?
While relaxing I observed about 25 deer roam through the property.
Then a fox strolled up to my wife's truck, I watched him for about 10 minutes.
He then stopped to watch my daughter riding the horse.
I closed in at this time, got about ten feet from him, then he casually walked away.

Easter dinner at my mother's tomorrow, she will be 89 this year and doing rather well.

Just popped in for quick conversation.
Enjoy your evening all!


----------



## Celeste

It has rained all day today and yesterday. I hate getting trapped indoors. I did manage to get a lot of laundry done and a couple of floors mopped. You know I am getting bored when I resort to that sort of entertainment.


----------



## squirrelfood

Celeste said:


> It has rained all day today and yesterday. I hate getting trapped indoors. I did manage to get a lot of laundry done and a couple of floors mopped. You know I am getting bored when I resort to that sort of entertainment.



And that is why I quilt. Only excuse needed to put off housework.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My nephew visited from AZ yesterday with my great nephew.....

We visited pappap....my dad. Here's four generations!!!

I think my oldest sister looks really pretty here. 😄. She's 58 and still runs marathons! She's the reason I love horses so much!


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider you have it sorted tend the fire have a cool drink But I quit smoking. still sounds great.

Celeste its raining here as well. Its the beginning of our winter and your spring so get the cleaning done because soon you will not have time for it as the horse will again come first.

Nickers, After my attack I slept very well when asleep. Was scared to go to sleep at first in case I did not wake up which is stupid because life and death never meet. One is alive or dead not both. 
I seemed to do more around the home rebuilding manure spreaders, fixing things and talked a lot to Stella. I did spend a lot of time having conversations with the horses. I stopped playing the guitar. I spent time putting things in order but as time went by and I got through the danger periods 6 weeks 6 months and so on I realised I was going to be around for a long time to come yet I began to relax and live again.

Getting tired: I did not have open heart surgery the heart healed itself but that may yet be to come as the repairs they did can need replacing after 5 years, so much to look forward too.

I would come home from work sit down and fall asleep for an hour or two a very deep sleep. I think that was in part the medication I believe it kept me calm and sucked my energy. I also think diet. I have found if I have to many carbs during the day I slump. Lunch if it is a salad with tuna energises me. Yet a roast or steak can leave me with no energy and I place some of the blame on the medication. Some of the side effects are lack of energy, memory problems, being the two I have had to deal with.

Your husband had a different experience than me but is most likely on similar drugs. BUT don't do what I am doing, talk to the specialist first.

Nickers I'm rising 66 not old in todays terms but can afford to play around a little and that is in contradiction to others views on this thread. To me, now, quality of my life is more important than length though I still have my goal of being shot by a 20 year old jealous husband as I am leaving by the window:shock: when i'm 100 years of age.

Nickers: I would be looking at fitness level in relation to his job. Side effect from medication and talk to the specialist. 

Also what is being eaten through the day. Donuts or fried chicken and bread are carbs and after the rush from eating it I slump very low. Never used to.

The amount of food I eat has also changed I can't handle the big meals so a smaller portion and a snack later seems to be better for me. Keeping my weight down as well. I'm 5,11 I've shrunk:shock: but try to keep my weight down to 200 lbs or less if I can I feel better and have more energy.

I still chase SWMBO around the house Not sure what I'm going to do should I ever catch her. The pills effect the memory:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:.

Lots of things to change Nickers A salad for lunch with just a little amount of tuna did me more good energy wise than any thing else.

I have just had some test done and came out with flying colours so feeling happy about that.

On the point of diet I cook. boil baby beans, baby carrots, chopped up mushrooms fry in butter. NOT man made spreads, canola or veg oil, if oil has to be used get pure olive or coconut, which I add to the mushrooms and chopped up garlic, throw in the beans and carrots just to add a glaze to them and top with a squeeze of lemon then dump on a chicken thigh season with un refined sea or rock salt. I cook chicken with the skin on. A man has to have some pleasures. That's the style of cooking I do now and it is tasty and does not load me down. I still have roast lamb but not as often. I have more energy than SWMBO but I also have unrefined salt in my diet, she does not have any. 

Nickers I wish you and Scott all the best for it is a very trying time dealing with all of the changes required as they crop up over time. I think I have his name right.

Cheers to all


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts...

Nicker, your the teacher of my dreams. I had one like you, briefly, when I was very young. As I've said a lot, the educators here have my admiration & awe. And, love the pic of you & the baby!

Ellen, much work in your garden today! I love gardening, have no way to do it now, 'tho did in the past. Thank you for the vicarious experience, & the foodstuff "incoming" sounds really really good.

Rob, good to hear from you. I had to laugh about your lesson, not AT you, but because it reminded me so much of what I've been experiencing for the last year...like, "huh? I do what when? and..why?" I also totally understand the want/need to have 2-3 shorter lessons, rather than just one lesson a week (or every 2 weeks, due to my situation). Would be much better. I can't wrangle that scenario, hope you can.

I did recently figure out, from my HorseMonday journal, that I've had 23 lessons this past year (from the end-May-beginning-June last year, when I found Janice & her place). So, that's a just about a lesson "every 2 weeks"; I've had none during the snowtimes, & more as weather permitted. I recall a post from MR, during the time I was crying about no lessons & lots of mucking (snowtime, lots of muck, 2-3 "doody" per horse) that may not have been directed at me, about a saying posted in his ofc about people who ask for advice & then don't take it. I took it to heart anyway, but realized I needed to "bloom where planted"...& had looked very hard for elsewhere, but realized I had a gem of a teacher in Janice. She was hard to find; there's many "lesson" opportunities around, but I'd already been thru that mill. 

Enough of that. I just listen to everything everyone here gives me for advice. That's what a "family" is.

Speaking of that, now that I'm reassured no one will look askance at my "humble abode", did a video tonight of the cats playing (couldn't help myself. Rick, hide your eyes). Sue, your husband may enjoy this. Not a great vid, and...this is without catnip. Catnip influence is funnier! BTW, you know how to catch a cat? Set out a box...and wait!

Will post that in a few...


----------



## tjtalon

Tornado Timothy (shorthair, 1 yr 6 mos, he chose his own name) and Miss Savannah (7 yrs old in May. Named after the Southern city I'd really like to visit.)


----------



## tjtalon

oh, poo, it's just the beginning still. Will try again...


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Didn't work. Disregard.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I will add one last thing to this subject and it is in response to something Mrs. Sue mentioned which I'm sure the multitude of teachers here will also agree with.
> 
> You adjoined education in with the government subsidies to the public and it shouldn't be a business or profit.


That wasn't actually me who brought it up, Mr Roadyy!  But I do agree that running education as a business is counter-productive (understatement). It's happened to Australian universities since the late 1980s and it hasn't done education any good. The end result has been that wealthy people's kids can buy their way into a degree despite low entry scores, when it used to be all selected on merit (and free entry to those who were selected on merit). End result of this and other policies at the high school end is that second year university is now what first year used to be in terms of difficulty level. First year now basically re-hashes the things people were meant to learn in the past two years of high school, and degrees are steadily becoming MacDegrees.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying my kitty vid on old firefox browser:


----------



## tjtalon

I just put the kitty-play vid on my FB page. Don't know why it didn't work here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, the video worked!:lol:

It's cute.!!

Do you have to brush savannah? Pretty, both of them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all and happy Easter!:lol:

It's been a beautiful spring weekend here....just glorious.. Been getting plenty of saddle time in. Rode about three hours Friday. Was going to take yesterday off... But the sun beckoned me.:lol:

Cleaned both horses up yesterday. Rainn apparently thought bc she was clean she got,to,go too.....as she made a huge fuss when Jay and I left. So I decided to attempt to pony her.

Look at her expression.....hey ma! Look, we're do in' it! Hahahahaha Jay wasn't sure what to think of the whole pony thing the first go round. I tried again after my short trek (around the driveway before out on the road). He was even better second round.

As a kid I ponied my thoroughbred. When we hit a certain field I would unhook him and he would run along side us!. Ah the things we do as kids. Lol. I had forgotten that memory til now.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

We found a new trail Friday. This is an area I have been wanting to explore. It's near an old abandoned Christmas tree farm. Something to look forward to this summer.

As you can tell....spring is s. L. O. W. L. Y. Approaching and we have wee bits of green. My hay supplier says we are about two weeks behind.

Again, happy Easter. I hope you all get to spend this glorious day however you,wish!


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning all

TJ I am going to start planting veggies at intervals so I don't get inundated by everything at once. I love this time of year. I stay busy and am happier when I got things to do. This winter almost drove me buggy:shock: TJ how do I get to your face book. I wanted to see the cats carrying on. I have 3 and sometimes it gets very rowdy around here.

Nickers With all of those happy faces all over your post, let me guess, you were enjoying yourself. Three happy faces for you from me.:lol::lol::lol: The horse you are ponying is has a cute look on its face. "Look at Me. Look at Me".
The trees in your picture look like these did here about 3 weeks ago. They are still maturing to full size leaves here and are not full shade yet. Spring looks like its just around the corner. I love it:lol:

SueC The fall is beginning there isn't it. What are winters like in Australia? I was wondering how the straw house withstands rainy weather. Did you have your garden this year? I guess the house building probably put that on hold. When spring rolls around there, I am looking forward to hearing about your gardening techniques. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Celest,

Looks like good weather in the Southeast. This would be a good day to ride. Hope you have a really nice day God bless


----------



## Koolio

Happy Easter!

Nicker- I'm glad you are getting some quality riding time in.  The horses look like they are enjoying it too.

Ellen - lucky you to be planting already. I hope you have a good harvest. Do you can and freeze veggies for the winter or eat what you grow in the summer?

Tjtalon - I'll try to view your video on a different machine.

I saw Ashley MacIsaac last night. What a good concert. He can bring you to tears with a heart-wrenching ballad one minute and then have you stomping and clapping the next. One of his co-performers was a beat boxer. I was mesmerized by him and the combination of fiddle and beat boxing was amazing!

It's raining here today, so I'm not sure if we will ride or not. Poor Sam isn't much better. I'm torn between leaving him alone and waiting for the the antibiotics to do their thing and getting in there and giving him a good scrub. If he isn't better by tomorrow morning, I will have the vet have a look at him and sedate him to clean him up. I feel bad because I know he is in pain.:-(

I hope everyone has a wonderful Easter Sunday!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry TJ: I'm sure whatever I was on a soapbox about was not about you.

Remember I am of the male gender, therefore a few things apply.
Tomorrow I will not remember what I said today.
If anything is older than 24 hours (sometimes 6 hours) it is inadmissible for argument.:shock:

I do recall a soapbox moment of complaint, not sure if it was in this thread.
People start a new thread with some huge horse problem.
40 replies of advise are given and no methods ever tried or whomever started the thread never tells you the outcome of their dilemma.
I consider these dead threads.:think:

In our case, our little online family is a far cry from a dead thread.
I have spent an hour trying to catch up before, even speed reading.
We cover a diverse number of topics and just keep rolling, it's a good thing.
This thread has became very personal, we have came to know each others lives somewhat.
House projects, moving, gardening, music, movies etc... then the real reason we are here, we all get excited and share our riding adventures.
Although mature over 40 has to be taken with a grain of salt(in my case).
I don't think any of us judge one another in any way.

Good Morning Everyone.
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I do have to brush Savannah, & it's an uphill battle, especially w/Tim chewing on her & wrestling w/her all of the time!

Ellen, are you on facebook? I'm under Terry Talon. & you can "friend me". Hmmm...I'm not savvy about this stuff, Nicker walked me thru finding her & Rick. I really don't know why I couldn't get the kitty vid to post here. Thank you Tracey, hope you can find it somehow.

MR, it's all good. I'm female, and mull things much too deeply and far too long. And I love this thread too. It's one of the big motivations for hopefully getting a more intelligent cell phone one of these days, so I can peek in when I'm not at home!

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

*WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY AND BLESSED EASTER!!* 

From Star, Laney, Sugar, Benjamin T. Bunny, Little McPeeps, Northernstar & DH


----------



## ellen hays

Cooleo Im sorry Ole Man Sam's not doing good. Did the vet give you anything for pain? I'm tellin ya, when it comes to these animals, I am like you. I will worry about them more than I would about me. I worry when they're cold, hot, wet or dry. Have they got enough to eat. I don't know, they all have me wrapped around their hooves and paws. And I love em so much. I hope Ole Sam gets to feeling better. 
Yup, I try to put up enough to do me for a good bit of the winter. This past winter all I would get from the store was bread, butter, and cheese. I am a cheesaholic By the time I get the food processed, I am ready for winter so I can rest:-|

Hey Northerstar Let me guess:? Would Ben T. Bunny be that rabbit looking out the door? How cute:lol:

TJ I understand, but I have a masters in Tech Illiterate I am lost in the computer world. I don't have to see the video, cause my feline hooligans put on a show for me. So I know what that's like. 

Nickers I hope you don't mind me using your word, Hooligans. I use it sometimes. I just like the sound of it.:lol:

I hope everybody has a good afternoon

See ya!


----------



## wbwks

Hi All, 

I was doing a search for something (alfalfa cubes I think) and lo and behold this thread popped up! 1672 pages long and I am feeling way too old to read all of the pages so thought I would say hello and tell you about me. 

I am 51 and 3/4 (yep, keeping that 1/4 as long as I can!). I found this site because I bought a very preggo Appaloosa mare on CL and I want to imprint train another foal. It has been 15 years or so since I had a foal to play with and I am not getting any younger eh? 

I have 2 Molly mules each about 15 years old, a 2 year old mini mule that was a surprise and embarrassment to a Mini horse operation in OK (the name of the place was not disclosed to me, but I know they wanted this mini mule off the place ASAP. I also have 2 mini donks that are pasture pets. 

I am planning on breeding the app mare to a gaited jack on her foal heat in hopes of getting another app mule. I like chrome!

I live in Kansas and manage my 21 acres alone (plxay farmette to those real farmers in the midwest). Needless to say, I don't go to a gym to work out. 

I trail ride exclusively, I showed many years ago and I really enjoy camping and riding difficult terrain, thus the mules. I had my 36yo paint mare euthanized last year and have not found a horse to replace her, so switched to mules. Perhaps the foal from this app mare will me my next trail horse. 

I have 2 kids, daughter that is married (23), a dog groomer and my son is a professional pilot working in Phoenix at the moment, he is 21. 

Are any of you in Kansas? 

Wendy


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello wbwks:
Way too many pages here to catch up on. It would take much reading.
Just chime in, we head off in many directions here.


----------



## ellen hays

wbwks

Marylland Rider is right. Too many pages. You can go back maybe two and get an idea of what's going on. Like he said just chime in. Welcome


----------



## corgi

Happy Easter! 

I was able to separate Isabella from Butterfly today. First time in over a week that she didn't run the fence trying to get back to her. Guess her hormones have settled down finally. Yesterday was the last day of her meds for her stifle injury. She let me lift all 4 feet without too much effort today. Her injured leg only came about 5 inches off the ground, but it was enough for me to pick her hoof so there is definitely improvement.

It is back to work for me tomorrow after a wonderful week off. 

My tattoo is healing nicely. :lol: trying to decide what to wear tomorrow to show it off! 

Here is a pic of Isabella and Scuffy today. It was a lovely day at the farm!


----------



## ellen hays

Corgi That's great she let you pick her feet up. Hope she's going to be ok. Your mares are pretty. Going back to work after being off can be terrible. Hope that goes well. Before I retired, if I was off a week or even a couple of days, I would have something like jetlag. Took me a while to get back into the swing of things. :?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Just popping in...had a nice day. Went to DHs sisters for dinner and WAS to go to moms....I went...rode and DH was to meet me there.....um, he fell asleep!:shock: so I brought stuff home.

Had a nice little ride. Did more exploring and found a waterfall!! No kidding, couldn't believe my eyes.:shock: I was riding the outside edge of a neighbors field when I kept hearing water....so I veered Jay into the woods and found it. We didn't go too far in. I like to go places in foot first to see what the ground I'd like, I don't know him well enough yet to totally trust his trail blazing ability.:lol:

Curious, what is your areas idea of an Easter dinner? Where I come from, most people cook ham and potatoes for Easter. Is the same in different parts?

Sue mentioned before...other likes?.what about movies you could watch over and over???? Trains, planes, and automobiles....uncle Buck, pretty Woman, Eight Seconds, Powder, ferris Buhlars Day Off, sleeping with the enemy, the Fugitive....that's just off the top of my head.

Here's another purchase from EQ AF.


----------



## corgi

ellen hays said:


> Corgi That's great she let you pick her feet up. Hope she's going to be ok. Your mares are pretty. Going back to work after being off can be terrible. Hope that goes well. Before I retired, if I was off a week or even a couple of days, I would have something like jetlag. Took me a while to get back into the swing of things. :?


Thanks Ellen! The grey one is mine, Isabella. She is my first horse. The sorrel is my hubby's leased gelding. He has too many other hobbies to own his own horse, so we just lease one for him.

Isabella is a retired polo pony and has been a wonderful first horse. I have had her for about 2.5 years. But the last few months have been trying. She is older and her hormones have been out of whack since Spring sprung and at the same time she injured her stifle...we suspect from trying to mount another mare, Butterfly, in her field. :shock:

Last week, her stifle was so painful, even on bute, she couldn't lift her injured leg and refused the diagonal leg as well. She had never refused to pick up her feet before so I knew she was injured. 

She colicked on New Year's Day. Between her stifle injury and the colic, i am keeping my vet in business!!!


----------



## corgi

Ooohhhh... Movies!

Let's see:

Titanic, Breakfast Club, Purple Rain, Legends of the Fall (for the scenery and Brad Pitt), Steel Magnolias, The Departed, Gravity (saw it twice at the theater), Lonesome Dove, Young Guns, Tombstone,....so many more!


----------



## SueC

wbwks said:


> I have 2 Molly mules each about 15 years old, a 2 year old mini mule that was a surprise and embarrassment to a Mini horse operation in OK (the name of the place was not disclosed to me, but I know they wanted this mini mule off the place ASAP.


:rofl:

This story made my day. We have three donkeys, adorable. Welcome here!


----------



## squirrelfood

Movies:
Nights in Rodanthe
Shall we Dance?
Avatar
The Iron Man movies
X-Men movies
The newer Sherlock Holmes movies
I think I could go on for a couple pages, and get pretty varied.


----------



## SueC

You know what we here find amusing? That films like _Snowy River_ and _Australia_ have such a fan club in America (also Crocodile Dundee, which I admit was funny). As Australians we two think they're such hams, so not real. Not all Australians think that of course, but the thing about _Snowy River_, for instance, is that it's so mythical - so embroidered. Please don't think life is like that in Australia! :lol: Great landscapes though, and perhaps a nice alternative reality.

For any _Snowy River_ fans who liked the female romantic object, that was a very young Sigrid Thornton, one of our best actresses who blows Nicole Kidman totally our of the water! She's a great stage actress too, and if you want something Australian and funny and with great scenery, I really really really recommend a late 1990s series called Sea Change, about a pushing-40 lawyer (Thornton) who moves with her kids from the big city to a small coastal town to be the regional magistrate when she discovers that her husband has been having an affair with her sister. Lots of humour pointed at Aussie ways of doing things in this series, and although a comedy, also with serious content and way more representative (although caricatured) of Australian society than those movies. One of the love interests in this show later went on to play Boromir in _Lord of the Rings_.

We're big movie buffs, our favourites include: Lord of the Rings, the Sherlock movies with Robert Downey Jr, Another Earth, Till Human Voices Wake Us (lovely spooky Australian period piece with Helena Bonham Carter), Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Amelie, The Colours Blue and Red, As It Is In Heaven, The Hogfather, Going Postal, Fight Club, American Beauty, Secretary, The Rage in Placid Lake (Australian alternative film, very funny, about a kid of hippy parents who becomes an insurance salesman), The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (US version), Wuthering Heights (ITV version), Love Actually, The Lives of Others, Amadeus, Ten Canoes, Triangle, Angela's Ashes, Alien, Little Miss Sunshine, Japanese Story, Departures (wonderful Japanese film about a cello player who becomes an undertaker when his orchestra goes broke), Avatar, Blade Runner, Chocolat, Groundhog Day, Noise, Ruthless People, Hugo, and lots of others including quite a few you guys mentioned.

TV Drama: House, the Sherlock series with Benedict Cumberbatch, Life on Mars (UK), Ashes to Ashes (UK), Sea Change, Doc Martin, Neverwhere, Dr Who (Matt Smith series especially and the fabulous _Don't Blink_ from the prior series), Pride and Prejudice (BBC series with Colin Firth), Wonderfalls, Edge of Darkness, Lost in Austen, Breaking Bad, so much good stuff...


----------



## Stan

Had a good day today SWMBO came home Sunday night her mother is slowly getting worse but still a ways to go.

Had to kill a sheep today need additional meat, free range venison and pork is not enough needs an additional option so its mutton.

While SWMBO was trying to remove Bugs from the area for the second time, the first being when I put the halter on him and lead him to the paddock at the back of the house that being three paddocks away from where the sheep were I let him go and he was off like a robbers dog chasing a possum, down the 120 metres of the back paddock a hard right hand turn, down the back of that paddock and another right hander up the hill and back to where we started from. Kicking and bucking I think he thought it a great joke or game. 

I leaning on the fence cheek to cheek with Bugs SWMBO yells come on Bugs come on Bugs, he did not move. I said tell him to walk up I was ignored until I said in a gruffer tone that's what I have taught him to respond to. She asked him to, walk up, he moved towards SWMBO about 30 feet from me. When he was half way there I very softly whistled him, Bugs stopped, she called again, he turned and walked back to me. I then went into the paddock Bugs walking by my side I stopped and started him a couple of times just to show SWMBO who's horse he was. I felt good he was responding to me without a lead, and ignoring SWMBO. He is learning from my example. Back to where we started from is the wooden fence in the picture








If the photo turned out this is the trainer he is going too for a week just to bring him down to earth again.
Think I may go and watch, Bugs that is.:shock::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Woke up at 2:30 am Monday and couldn't go back to sleep. Pulled up the horse forum:shock: to see if our neighbors across the waters were awake. I guess if it is fall there and spring here it must be day at night and night at day. Do you get my drift? SueC I was reading what you were saying about how movies like Crocodile Dundee and Snowy River are so unlike Aussies as a whole. We always get sucked into that type of thing and I guess that's where stereotyping comes about. It is strange how strong the urge is to believe things that have no basis. Before, when I woke up, I started wondering how bunnies and easter eggs became a tradition at this time of year. Yall are going to laugh at me, but I looked easter up in Webster's New World dictionary. The definition started out "an annual Christian festival......... I noticed something in italics before the definition that said Eastre, dawn goddess} What has that got to do with a Christian festival? Well now I have got to know! I think I will wait until morning when I'm having my coffee and getting ready to feed my horse and chickens. 

Everyone in time zones ahead of us "Good morning and happy Monday" and I am going to try to go back to sleep.:shock: Post 'atcha' tomorrow.


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> Rob I had he heart attack 2.5 years ago now and no indication of any further trouble. I was very lucky to survive it went on for 5 days before I got myself to the hospital. I was told I was on my last day as my heart was winding down. However I believe I have been looked after all my life and I am not religious. Back to it my heart, Its doing fine. I have reduced my medication but try to supplement with natural products.
> 
> After the heart attack and on the day I left hospital the specialist said in a week or two I will be able to play golf. That was a surprise to me as before I had the heart attack I could not play golf to save myself. He works in mysterious ways. However I do go deer stalking and pig hunting but for the pigs I use a quad bike no dogs and we stalk them.
> 
> If I still had the like button I'd like this one. I play golf occasionally. Heart attack didn't help my game at all. I understand hunting with a quad. Getting the game home can be hard work. Take care and do what the Dr. Says sounds like she has your attention.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

wbwks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was doing a search for something (alfalfa cubes I think) and lo and behold this thread popped up! 1672 pages long and I am feeling way too old to read all of the pages so thought I would say hello and tell you about me.
> 
> I am 51 and 3/4 (yep, keeping that 1/4 as long as I can!). I found this site because I bought a very preggo Appaloosa mare on CL and I want to imprint train another foal. It has been 15 years or so since I had a foal to play with and I am not getting any younger eh?
> 
> I have 2 Molly mules each about 15 years old, a 2 year old mini mule that was a surprise and embarrassment to a Mini horse operation in OK (the name of the place was not disclosed to me, but I know they wanted this mini mule off the place ASAP. I also have 2 mini donks that are pasture pets.
> 
> I am planning on breeding the app mare to a gaited jack on her foal heat in hopes of getting another app mule. I like chrome!
> 
> I live in Kansas and manage my 21 acres alone (plxay farmette to those real farmers in the midwest). Needless to say, I don't go to a gym to work out.
> 
> I trail ride exclusively, I showed many years ago and I really enjoy camping and riding difficult terrain, thus the mules. I had my 36yo paint mare euthanized last year and have not found a horse to replace her, so switched to mules. Perhaps the foal from this app mare will me my next trail horse.
> 
> I have 2 kids, daughter that is married (23), a dog groomer and my son is a professional pilot working in Phoenix at the moment, he is 21.
> 
> Are any of you in Kansas?
> 
> Wendy


Welcome aboard Wendy. Love to see some pictures of your herd. I just started riding again after a 40year break. Can't wait to get out of the arena..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Celeste said:


> Happy Easter everybody!


Happy Easter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Rob55 said:


> I just started riding again after a 40year break. Can't wait to get out of the arena..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob, I really take my hat off to you for your determination to ride after decades of not having the opportunity. Life is for living, so go do what you dreamed of. Best wishes to you and keep us posted with your horse tales. Is your other half getting less bemused about it now? Maybe you could infect her to go with you!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning folks. Hope everyone had a blessed Easter holiday. Ours was great. Endeup with some unexpected, but exciting, company Saturday night. Another HF member was going to a stable/trail/boarding park up the way from me by about an hour and somehow their wire got crossed. They were not able to stay at the place this weekend so I invited them to come on down to my place until today when they they could sort out the confusion. Enjoying their company as well as meeting their 2 horses, 4 dogs and guinea pig. Yes, I said guinea pig,lol... We had hoped to get a ride in on the power lines where I've been riding, but due to all the rain we got end of last week, they were flooded bad so we rode circles in the fence. 

I hope they can get things situated with the place this morning so they can get their riding in like they wanted, but I hate I can't go with them. Hopefully I can get up there during this week between work, hopefully moving the horses and church to ride with them.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Roaddy,

I had a guinea pig when I was young, They are really neat little animals. Uh, rodents though, but that's ok. 

That was kind of neat about you running into the HF people and very nice of you for helping them. Hope they get the confusion straightened out.

See ya


----------



## squirrelfood

I've had FIVE guineapigs in recent years. I love the little guys. Very good company too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome back Roaddy! 

I have had two guinnea pigs in my classroom. they make great pets. We had to have a funeral one year in second grade....it was so sad. 

Oh you guys.....I just couldn't get started this morning!!! After four wonderful days on horseback...I didn't want to be here. The sun is shining, it's WARM....we weren't supposed to be here, but it's a snow make up day.:-x

THEN, the super brought a visitor in to watch her 'master' teacher! :shock::shock::shock: I had to pull 'greatness' out of my WOOHOO:shock::lol::lol: I think the lesson went well......like a well trained horse, the kids can carry me when I am lacking! :wink: Phew!

Serously though....I think I have a bit of an addiction.....the more I ride, the more I WANT to ride...I can't get enough and I don't want to do anything else.... The kids told me, only 30-something days remaining in the school year! I can make it....right?


----------



## Roadyy

I know the feeling, MN17,. I went out to ride around the pasture with our company and expected DW and DD to come get me when time to hunt eggs with them and Jesa, but they assumed I took off for the power lines on horseback. They sent me a text saying they were about to start, but my phone was on the kitchen counter. I was upset about missing out on that. It wasn't really anyone's fault, just lack of communication.

Glad the class went well for the visitors. The pics of Jay ponying Rainn were great.


----------



## Roadyy

Also, forgot to mention. We had Ham, Green beans, Potato Salad, Dressing, Cranberry Sauce and Crescent Rolls for Easter dinner yesterday. In fact, I'm having some right now for leftovers.


----------



## Roadyy

For TJ..


----------



## Rob55

SueC said:


> Rob, I really take my hat off to you for your determination to ride after decades of not having the opportunity. Life is for living, so go do what you dreamed of. Best wishes to you and keep us posted with your horse tales. Is your other half getting less bemused about it now? Maybe you could infect her to go with you!


Sue thanks for the encouragement. Joannah is not happy when high off the ground or around large animals. I'm hoping maybe she will get in a carriage with me if I can pick up driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

I had the most awesome HorseMonday (& Janice took 2 pics that Rick just said he'd post for me). Mucking hadn't been done since last Wed when I did it, so I did 5 stall/pens & Janice said call it quits (she'll do more later today, & she's got an ad on craigslist for muckers-for-lessons & reduced-board-for-mucking). After I did that, she asked me what horse I wanted to get on. Told her maybe I could sit on Bailey, to get the feel for her height, & if got scared could go to Addie.

I'll try to make this short as possible; Janice heard this statement of mine & (told me after) got sumthin' else in mind. Here's how it happened, after she got out Bailey (she's hard to catch), I got her groomed, & we tacked her up in a 15" western pleasure saddle & curb bit (rubber reins w/the colored things, but I asked for the split reins). How do I make this short, hmmm...

First off, Bailey's used to going out right away in the roundpen, so once in learned very quickly re holding her back & getting to her shoulder/in front for a whoa. Then let her go to lunge her & w/Janice's help got her to come to me in the center for "it's all ok'. Got on, w/Janice on lead rope for one turn for me to feel her walk. (Now, I'd just wanted to sit...but found her height, 15 hands, was just fine, no worries).

So, w/out alot (alot!) of detail, walked her,practiced turns, got into her walk, anticipated her getting into a trot..which she did! Janice said first time she did it I leaned forward & stood in the stirrups, but adjusted right away. Then, it got more fun. Janice told me how to lengthen her stride (shortening was harder, w/the rein thing). We went thru the pole-square thing a few times, & I managed to lengthen her stride 3x from 4 steps to 3. Between the pole-square thing, was alot of circling the roundpen in both directions, working on & relaxing into the newness of being on Bailey, learning how to put her to the rail & turn when I wanted her to. A number of times she wanted to go to Janice in the middle (Janice is not only Lead Mare for all the horses here, she's Bailey's owner & Mom), but after the first couple times was able to get her thru the impulse. She did pay attention to me, & Janice said I did the Leader thing pretty good "most of the time". That works.

In between all of the above was more trotting; a couple times got her into it on purpose., so could get the sit of it & feel that diagonal. Did that, twice.

Besides Janice's 2 pics she sent me on my phone, she took one that shows what I was struggling with, at the beginning, so we could work on that. In the tack shed, we did a little dance, & she showed me what lifting the shoulder means & how dropping a shoulder affects the corresponding leg on the horse (& add to that a rein pull thing which I could see in the pic makes no sense at all). Another LightBulb Moment!

All of a sudden a bunch of things are coming together. It was just 2 lessons ago that I (or, rather, my body) felt a walk w/Addie, really felt it. So, w/Miss Bailey today, I could body/remember that, & it was all good. She has a cool walk & a "soft" trot (Janice said, said it's "beautiful"). Janice also said (after telling me that she thought "Sit on Bailey??, unh unh, you be ready, I know...") for me to realize that I just had had first lesson on a true school horse, that Tommy & Addie are fine guys to get a feel for it all, but Bailey is the real deal. Oh my.

Bailey, fyi, is 16 y?o, 15 hands, quarter horse/thoroughbred cross. I don't know what her color is "really called", but she's copper as a penny.

Thanks, Rick, for posting Janice's pics when you have time...lol, told you she'd do it again!


----------



## tjtalon

And they're they are! Thank you, Rick!!


----------



## tjtalon

lol...see how "soft" I'm getting?! Not clenching my hands...!


----------



## tjtalon

Have to say, for guinea pigs: A number of years back, when I lived in another apartment, I wanted a little pet. Went to a petstore. In a glass tank was an 8 week old female guinea pig, that squealed when she saw me & pawed at the glass. I din't have a g-pig in mind, maybe a kitten. I took the 'pig home, gave her a flea bath, cuddled on her & we totally bonded (this was not a nice petstore, was looking for a rescue; guess I found one). She became the best little friend a person recovering from "boyfriend(s) relationship abuse" a woman could ever have. 

Thru two more subsequent apartment moves, this little girl hung in. She hung in thru my horsecrash (& screamed bloody murder when she saw/felt I was hurt). I built her ever bigger arrangements that aren't sold in petstores...a table w/a brick surround, cardboard "castles" changed out once a month. We shared spinach, romain lettuce, grapes, & I gave her timothy hay & a variety of toys & "jumps. She loved to be taken out, cuddled & brushed, loved a turn or few around the floor, but never minded getting back tho "her space". 

She lived for almost 9 years, which I understand is pretty old for domesticated g-pigs. I knew she was getting old & feeble, adjusted things accordingly. One week I knew the time was getting close, but had to go to work (was working surveillance in a casino in BlackHawk at the time). I came home one night, & she was cuddled up in a piece of blanket I'd given here, but she was on her side, not breathing well (hadn't been breathing well before I left for work, but had to leave). 

I took her out, wrapped her in a towel, cried & told her how much I loved her, that she was the Best Guinea Pig God Ever Made (one of my nicknames for her). She then died in my arms. She'd waited for me to get home. Her name was Maggie (her full name was Serifina Magdalena). Oh, had to go to work the next day..no one understood my grief; "just a stupid rodent".

I still miss my little friend. Just because someone is very small (& not dog/cat/horse/human) doesn't make it "laughable" to grieve when they've gone onward. This g-pig totally loved me. I loved her. I took her to a pet crematorium, & still have her ashes. What's more, I have the memory of a dream not long afterwards, where she jumped, big & shiny, young & beautiful, into my lap. This dream was surrounded by a mountain landscape. My friend went back to the Andes.

I don't think anyone will laugh at this story of a very loving little animal.


----------



## Rob55

Looking good TJ. Glad you had a good ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

tjtalon said:


> Have to say, for guinea pigs: A number of years back, when I lived in another apartment, I wanted a little pet. Went to a petstore. In a glass tank was an 8 week old female guinea pig, that squealed when she saw me & pawed at the glass. I din't have a g-pig in mind, maybe a kitten. I took the 'pig home, gave her a flea bath, cuddled on her & we totally bonded (this was not a nice petstore, was looking for a rescue; guess I found one). She became the best little friend a person recovering from "boyfriend(s) relationship abuse" a woman could ever have.
> 
> Thru two more subsequent apartment moves, this little girl hung in. She hung in thru my horsecrash (& screamed bloody murder when she saw/felt I was hurt). I built her ever bigger arrangements that aren't sold in petstores...a table w/a brick surround, cardboard "castles" changed out once a month. We shared spinach, romain lettuce, grapes, & I gave her timothy hay & a variety of toys & "jumps. She loved to be taken out, cuddled & brushed, loved a turn or few around the floor, but never minded getting back tho "her space".
> 
> She lived for almost 9 years, which I understand is pretty old for domesticated g-pigs. I knew she was getting old & feeble, adjusted things accordingly. One week I knew the time was getting close, but had to go to work (was working surveillance in a casino in BlackHawk at the time). I came home one night, & she was cuddled up in a piece of blanket I'd given here, but she was on her side, not breathing well (hadn't been breathing well before I left for work, but had to leave).
> 
> I took her out, wrapped her in a towel, cried & told her how much I loved her, that she was the Best Guinea Pig God Ever Made (one of my nicknames for her). She then died in my arms. She'd waited for me to get home. Her name was Maggie (her full name was Serifina Magdalena). Oh, had to go to work the next day..no one understood my grief; "just a stupid rodent".
> 
> I still miss my little friend. Just because someone is very small (& not dog/cat/horse/human) doesn't make it "laughable" to grieve when they've gone onward. This g-pig totally loved me. I loved her. I took her to a pet crematorium, & still have her ashes. What's more, I have the memory of a dream not long afterwards, where she jumped, big & shiny, young & beautiful, into my lap. This dream was surrounded by a mountain landscape. My friend went back to the Andes.
> 
> I don't think anyone will laugh at this story of a very loving little animal.


Oh yesssss! Another who understands how wonderful they are!


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - it looks like you had a great ride today.

Roadyy - glad you had a good Easter weekend

Stan - did Bugs just leave for the trainers today? How long will he be gone? Will you work with the trainer as well? 

Nicker- for me, just being with the horses is an addiction. DD and I went to go for a ride yesterday but it was spitting. We decided to tack up indoors and then the heavens opened up and it poured. So much for our ride. Instead, we brought all 4 horses in for a good grooming and whisker trim. I almost enjoyed primping them as much as riding.

Sue - I know the Australian shows aren't real, but I do love the scenery. I visited Australia when I was a kid. My grandmother lived there for a year on a teaching exchange. When we flew over the Snowy Mountains the captain let me up to the cockpit to see the view. It was spectacular! I'd love to go back some day. 

Welcome to the newcomers! I'm looking forward to pictures and stories.


----------



## Koolio

*Why horses shouldn't do drugs...*

It makes them look like this...









I had Sam back in to the vet today as his sheath wasn't getting better. It looks like he had a reaction to the anti-cancer cream and then got a secondary infection. The vet cleaned him up and gave him some long acting antibiotics. Once the infection clears, we will reassess his course of treatment.


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for a moment..

Yes, Tracey & Rob, I did have a good ride. Today, in fact, was the first time I actually felt like I really RODE.


----------



## tjtalon

oh, Tracey...good luck w/Sam. I don't know much, but he doesn't look at all happy w/his condition. Good luck...


----------



## Rob55

Oh TJ, grief is grief. The size of the pet or the friend has no relationship to the size of the pain or loss. I think is is awesome you felt safe sharing that story here. It makes me think there is a great deal of grace in this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Tj- so HAPPY for you! Seriously, i loved reading about your accomplishments today! I always look forward to your horse Mondays, but I think today was the best! I hear a little bit of confidence in your "voice". Way to go!!!!

Koolio, poor Sam. Hope he feels better soon.

Rick, pretty cool that you were able to ride with another HF member!

Isabella will be given another flexion test on Wednesday to see if I can start riding her again. I really think she is healing but don't want to rush it. Her arthritis clouds the picture a little. She gets really stiff when not ridden so it may be hard to determine what is just stiffness and what is actually still injury. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

.....And another, squirrelfood! In my Easter greeting I had mentioned a particular "Little McPeeps"-that's my precious 1 yr old guinea pig!!! He's awesome, as is Benjamin T. Bunny, of course. It's "Peeps" for short, now that he's a big boy at his age. He knows there's carrots in the frig, so he squeaks loudly when he hears it opened, or the rustle of my chore jacket, knowing there's carrots- he and Benjamin must have one before I head out! 

Ellen, yes, that was Benjamin in my annual "Easter Avatar"- He's 1/2 Flemish Giant (mother), and will be 5 yrs old next month. He'll get the traditional "carrot cake" like the horses, but downsized from a bucket lid. He looks just like the cousin to Peter Rabbit we see in the Beatrix Potter's books, hence the name. Beatrix, btw, was another great woman in history, as she unselfishly bought all of the land in England's Lake District that she could, saving it from the developers. Having no children, she willed it to the National Trust, _never_ to be touched. It only remains today because of her!! _A bold and brave_ _lady to do such a thing in the Victorian era._ Do watch the DVD, "Miss Potter" with Renee Zellweger (I own it!) as soon as you can, and you'll be utterly enthralled with this true story! 

Koolio, I failed to mention how badly I feel about your Sam-extra hugs for him with such a painful condition! The worst I've had so far was a stone-bruise/abscess with Star from Sept.-Dec., and she was in so much pain, my heart ached. I tended and nursed her every day as you are doing, and she's in fine form now. I truly hope he'll get better _soon_!!


----------



## tjtalon

I had to take a pic of an old pic of my Miss Maggie, in one of her set-ups, so hope it loads ok.

Yeah, Tracey, I think this was the best! Ak getting there, this one felt very very real...I really rode!

My Maggie, circa 7 yrs ago:


----------



## tjtalon

Wanted to mention Maggie loved the printed page, no kidding, so I would put stuff in her space for her to "read". She'd do so..then..eat it! She did the same w/pitures; look at them, study them, then shred them to pieces. She really was an amazing companion.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you Squirrelfood & Rob...yep, special is special, no matter how small.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, guess it's come a bit up from..."Oh.. what???" LOL!


----------



## Celeste

I have been searching all over my computer for a picture of my late guinea pig, Ralph. He was given to me by my sister. He actually was a champion show pig. (I had no idea that anybody showed guinea pigs). She had another one that was almost just like him, and she didn't need both for breeding, so I took Ralph. He would chirp when he saw me. He loved treats. In warm weather, I would let him outside in a little dog pen that had grass in it and he would eat the grass and get very happy. He was a cute little guy. He lived to be seven, which is very old. Terry, your piggy making it to nine was really, really old. They are cute little guys.


----------



## squirrelfood

Awwww, tj, she's a cutie with a lovely home! They really are amazing aren't they? The last of my lot passed about 2 years ago. Now I'm thinking.......


----------



## Eole

*Wendy*, welcome here. Hope you stay around and share your daily life on your farm. Also hope for some mini-mule-app-donkey pictures, that would be cute to see.

*TJ*, very nice pictures of you and Bailey. And your guinea pig story touched my heart. I sure can relate to loving and grieving any animal. My most special companion was a gorgeous SPCA cat, who followed me for 16 years through final exams, many moves, break up, new job and settling down. We could read each other's mind, a closeness I've never experienced with any other animal or human.

*Koolio*, so sorry about Sam, hope his pain goes away. You take great care of your animals, they are lucky to have you.

*Corgi*, glad Isabella is looking better. Can the vet propose some kind of treatment to tame her hormonal-related behavior? 

*Rob*, I like that you share your lessons, struggle and all. School horses are often difficult, they will test and slow down to avoid effort. But each will teach you something.

*NM*, YES!!! Riding is addictive. This is time of year when I start riding more regularly and that's ALL I can think of. My life revolves around rides. That's why endurance riding appeals to me: all about riding often, long and far.

Had breakfast with my nieces (and parents) on Easter Morning. Then was working an evening shift. Today off and back on day schedule tomorrow.

Oh, and since I mentioned my cat Secotine, here she is. We have a "cemetary" for our animals, under a crabapple tree.

Have a great week everyone! :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

*So far behind!*

I haven't been on the boards in a week and wow and I behind! Spring has sprung in a major way and so have my allergies! I lost my voice for bit, couldn't get out of bed for a couple days and even now, I am just wiped out! Spring is not my favorite time of year. 

I haven't been able to ride at all. I haven't even been out to the barn. Hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday I will have enough energy after work to go for a little ride. 

We did get some new chicks last week and built a new brooder pen. Chicks are so fun! I think by fall I wll be collecting 1 1/2 dozen eggs a day. Hope they sell!!!


----------



## SueC

SF, that's a great new avatar photo you've got! I've not seen that trick done before!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Great g pig stories...like someone said...now you are making me think....should I get another? The kids have been pestering me for a class pet. One girl has baby hamsters she would give me...FREE is good. But I know nothing about hamsters....

Funny isn't it, so many people here have had a g pig!!:shock:

Eole and Koolio! glad I'm not the only with the 'addiction'. Horses are always on my mind....was that way as a kid too!!:wink: wish I could make a living doing something with teaching/ horses...although, then it may not be as fun.....well, yes it would! Hahahah

Koolio, I too enjoy grooming. Sometimes that's when I feel closest with the horse. Like last night, I die coded to give Jay a break, so I took Rainn for a walk (plus I need the exercise:shock:, yikes I'm out of shape!). Jay was NOT a happy camper. So when I came back I groomed him. He stood there with his eyes closed...he was in heaven.

TJ, woohoo! You look great! I noticed right away how relaxed you were...through your body, hands and feet! Youre getting it girl, you're getting it!:thumbsup:

Koolio, the book club book was Eric Jensen's Engaging the Poverty Brain. I've read and attended all of his seminars. He's got really great info if you are interested in brains and learning. He is who introduced me and my coauthor.

When do you all find time to read? By the time I sit down at night...I'm whooped!!! I couldn't fathom opening a book. Koolio, the super gave me GOOD to GREAT to read. It's about big business...but the bottom line is how to maximize potential. She also gave me one in entrepreneurial teaching. Don't know the title, will find it for you later.

Eole, I forget, do you have children? If your life revolves around horses...since I don't, it makes it a bit easier.:wink: also, love that kitty. Very pretty.

Ellen, I too love cheese!! We have a cheese plant here. I loving going and getting a huge bag for cheap!!!! I love trying new flavors.

Ok gotta go. Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you feel up to visiting us HP, hope the allergies give you a pass soon to breathe and enjoy the outdoors. 

I stopped by the family doctors office on the way home from work to get my forearm checked out. I have been having a sharp pain in the elbow and turns out it is tendinitis. I am now wearing a band on the forearm and taking Naxopren. If no better in 2 weeks then go back for a follow up. I must say that I can see me being sick more often now as my regular doctor(male) is at a new center and the new doctor is very witty and extremely easy on the eyes. She has a great sense of humor and sat down to chat with me and dw after the check up to catch us up on the regular doctor and his back issue. I told wife I feel like this might be my worst year for illnesses and having to go to the doctor more than ever. She just laughed at me...


Heard from my weekend company last night as they got to the trail place to check out the camper and site. The site and trails seemed well enough, but the camper left something to be desired. They dropped the horses and trailer then went to the next town over(10 miles) and are staying at a Super 8 that allows dogs and has AC. They will ride for a couple days then come back down to take the girls to the beach. I wish I could have provided more for them while here, but seems to be working out for them ok. I hope to find myself in a position to head up her way soon to visit their area for some riding in the mountain terrain around north Ga.

May your morning be blessed with smiles and happiness and know that I appreciate each and everyone of you for everything you do for me. Whether you know what that is or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Was thinking on the way to work.......another reason I love popping in here so much....the LOVE of horses (of courses:wink. But really, you love them as much as ME!

Spoke to my friend M, asked her if she rode this past weekiend...as it was glorious weather Thursday-Sunday, even yesterday.........NOPE!:shock: I know we are all busy, but gosh, how could a true horse person not ride a little when they are healthy and the weather is SO very nice???? 

See...because she's not as obsessed as I (or many of you) are.:wink: have great day!


----------



## Roadyy

Saw it mentioned in another section and thought I would mention it here. Y'all take notice and start checking for ticks as it is the season for them to wake up very hungry.


----------



## Roadyy

I almost forgot. We stopped by the local BBQ place just down the road from the house and it has the old advertising tins on the walls and this just had to be shared from early chat in here.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

The good LORD sent a gentle and nourishing rain this morning. Just in time, too. I planted my 15 mator plants, and field peas yesterday. My garden is starting to look like a garden:lol: Oh Yea gang, I found some Buff Orphangers at Tractor supply and added them to my menagerie. The will grow into beautiful golden colored hens. Peeps now:wink:

Ok, I am going to try to remember everything I read and reply:wink::wink: I know yall will understand if I don't cover everything.

Eole that is a beautiful cat. She looks like an exquisite porcelain figure. Beautiful features. Maine ****/Persian X?

TJ you are doing so good. Your are an inspiration to me

Enjoyed all of the g pig talk. Brought back my childhood memories

Nickers your obsession of riding always makes me think of your slogan about your heart beat and your horse's cadence. And yea, must be nice having that cheese factory near you. If I wasn't in my golden years, that would be a wonderful business venture. All the cheese I could eat.

Hope my friends across the water are doing good this evening:wink: a.m. or p.m.?

Roaddy hope you get to feeling better. I know what ya mean about the pollen:-(. Like that possum sign!

Got to get out there to them critters. They're out there talking. Maybe serious I am a little late this a.m.. Neighbor came by late evening and got the tire off my tractor. It had a slow leak. Made a tool run home and came back. Was late when they left. But, I'm thankful because that stuff is not in my area of expertise. God makes a way. I always need that tractor during spring and summer.

See yall later.:lol::lol::lol:..


----------



## SueC

*1960s*

Hey, just skipping in, have to read most of the backlog later. But someone here was discussing cheese and it triggered my antennae! :razz: Cheeeeese...hmmmmm!!!!

Something else: I feel cheesed off that I missed out on the 1960s, because that seems like it was a cool era. The 70s was cheesy and the 80s plasticky and greedy. So if any of you who experienced the 60s would share some recollections, I would be really interested to read them. What were the up sides compared to today, what were the down sides, and just general stuff...


----------



## ellen hays

SueC "right off the bat" I can tell ya. For me at that time there was nothing else but the love of horses. I was young and not so breakable and had no fear of riding as I do now. I daydreamed about them and even got pretty good at drawing them. The 60s was the second decade in my life. I can remember the muscle car at that time. Vetts, Chevys, Fords, and others. Four barrel carbs. scoups on the hood, and all that horspower. They would roar. Would not have gone over well if fuel prices were like they are now. Then you saw a transition towards the VW and then the hippie van. You could walk down the streets at night unarmed. The only scary stuff we knew was those werewolf, Dracula, and Frankenstein movies. It was undecided whether the King Kong movies were scary or not:? Of course, WWI and II and Korean war was still fresh on peoples minds. And then Vietnam. A transition period. I saw exteme patriotism and extreme disdain for war. At the beginning of the 60's there was a sense innocence I've not seen again in my lifetime. That decade went full circle. Wow. The solo piano playing in the back ground as I am writing this is really setting the mood. Nice. SueC you really know how to pick good and interesting topics.


----------



## Roadyy

Just got a text from the farm owner. He got his horses moved to his Alabama place yesterday so as soon as the Negative Coggins come in I am clear to move them...

Ellen, that is a groovy story of your memory.


----------



## squirrelfood

Upside? Kids played outside without cellphones. Parents knew where their kids were, as well as how well they were behaving. Parents actually MADE their kids behave. Manners and courtesies were still taught and expected. 
It was easy to get a bunch together to ride all over the countryside, and often for moonlight rides which lasted til dawn.

Downside? I don't live there any more.


----------



## whisperbaby22

SueC, one thing that us baby boomer generation got going was the politicization of the youth culture. 
Also, it was a big deal when the high school dropped it'd dress code. A lecture hall was built, with students on raising tiers of seats and the teachers down in a "pitt". At the first class, all the teacher could see was us girls in our mini skirts, so "modesty panels" were attached to the front of all the desks.


----------



## tjtalon

...mimiskirts...I was in high school. I'd wear my knee length skirts to school then run into the restroom to fold it up to 4-5 inches above my knees. My parents would've killed me...


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> ...mimiskirts...I was in high school. I'd wear my knee length skirts to school then run into the restroom to fold it up to 4-5 inches above my knees. My parents would've killed me...


 
I too enjoyed watching the girls in mini skirts and not to mention hot paints.:shock:
Now wouldn't that be a hoot. All the ole girls in minis. Photos please And I don't mean the car the Morris mini.

Rick. Watch out for the lady doctors. They know how to keep us coming back. They are also responsible for our high blood pressure, which keeps us going back.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Its 3 am time I got some sleep Good night all.


----------



## Roadyy

Good night ole friend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

If anyone tells you a teacher's job is easy...can you punch them in the nose for me? Just trust me on that!:-x


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think the 50's would have been a good decade, if it was anything like 'Happy Days'. 

We got the spring rain too. Smelled good out there this morning when I let the dog out. Yep, she's still doing well.

And yes Ellen, my heart does beat to the cadence of their hoof beats!:wink:

Late night tonight, making up for a lost, snowy inservice. 3-6:00 tonight and Monday. I could do it in June....but who wants to add to the end? Not ME!:lol:


----------



## SueC

*1960s*

...anyone remember the lunar landing?

...the "I Have A Dream" speech, for real?

...JFK assassination?

...anyone who actually attended Woodstock? (I know MR was listening to records at home when that was on, was it Zeppelin? I can't remember...)

...what about food...? What were you eating?


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> ...anyone remember the lunar landing?
> 
> ...the "I Have A Dream" speech, for real?
> 
> ...JFK assassination?
> 
> ...anyone who actually attended Woodstock? (I know MR was listening to records at home when that was on, was it Zeppelin? I can't remember...)
> 
> ...what about food...? What were you eating?



I remember all of that, watched the landing and JFK on tv. MLK on the radio. What I was eating was a lot of bread and beans, we were pretty poor.


----------



## squirrelfood

Stan said:


> I too enjoyed watching the girls in mini skirts and not to mention hot paints.:shock:
> Now wouldn't that be a hoot. All the ole girls in minis. Photos please And I don't mean the car the Morris mini.
> 
> Rick. Watch out for the lady doctors. They know how to keep us coming back. They are also responsible for our high blood pressure, which keeps us going back.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Its 3 am time I got some sleep Good night all.


At the age of 47, I still had what it took to pull off a miniskirt. If I can find the pic, I'll post it.


----------



## tjtalon

I was pretty young...

1963, I was ten years old when JFK was killed. My whole family was devastated. I recall watching the funeral procession. On the actual assassination day, all of a sudden in school we were lined up & told that the President had been shot. Everything was silent. The teacher was sobbing. It wasn't until I was fiftenn that I understood a little bit, & was entranced by Robert Kennedy. Then, he was killed. When MLK was killed, it seemed like one more horrific thing in all the horrific things on the news: horrible race riots, VietNam (my parents watching the news & seemingly calmly taking in the daily "body counts".) I was just...horrified. And young. It wasn't 'till years later I could study & read & try to understand.

I was in high school in the Woodstock time. BTW, I've never considered myself a Baby Boomer, since was born in 1953. To me, the true Boomers were those who were in college or college age during the '60s. I coined, to myself, that my little slice of genearation was the Stems & Seeds Generation. 

I watched the moon landing on tv w/my parents. At the time, sorry, I felt sad that "mankind" had walked on the moon, it felt like a violation somehow. Likely, this came from childhood violation(s)...didn't like to hear about the moon getting walked on, I guess!

Food, I don't remember, really. Candy bars were rather new, mars bars were quite popular.

Nicker, the 50s were nothing like "Happy Days", that also applies to "Father Knows Best" & "Leave It To Beaver"....any more than today's sit-coms relate to today's life.

Leftover 50s memories from early childhood: my brother in a Davy Crockett outfit for Halloween. A tv screen that was really really small in a big box. Being fooled by my brother into putting a saucepan in front of the tv to catch "Wyatt Earp" earps. The Lone Ranger on tv, first time I fell in love w/white horses (took me a few years to start thinking: "was that really what Indians were like?"). Rin Tin Tin on tv, first time I fell in love w/German Shepherds. "Lassie", of course...

Being very little & seeing the big-finned cars & pretty shirtwaist dresses w/big belts on grown-up women; I figured when I was "big" I'd have a car like that (Thunderbird comes to mind) & wear those pretty dresses. !!! That's the 50s recall.


----------



## tjtalon

I finished the portrait of my sister's little dachsund Madigan today. Am not totally happy w/it, but had to stop before I screwed it up. Did the best I could, just hope she likes it. The mediums I used were new to me, am used to line & high color pen drawing, like for tattoos. I used colored drawing chalk,pastel earthtone compressed chalk,charcoal pencil & compressed charcoal. Certainly hope it doesn't look like a cocker spaniel. Well, here it is, pray for me that my sister will like it!


----------



## squirrelfood

tj, I had already started school when you were born.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW...I've thought that Iowa in the 50s was still in the 40s and in the 60s was hanging on to the 50s. The East & West Coasts were driving ahead much faster.


----------



## tjtalon

Squirrel! Thanks for letting me know I'm still a baby!! I like it...


----------



## tjtalon

My best friend ever, Jackie, was probably right around your age the, Squirrel. She spoke of losing her high school friends, one by one, during VietNam.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, nice picture!!


----------



## squirrelfood

Yeah, born in 1947, lost a few friends to VN also.


----------



## squirrelfood

tjtalon said:


> BTW...I've thought that Iowa in the 50s was still in the 40s and in the 60s was hanging on to the 50s. The East & West Coasts were driving ahead much faster.


I finished growing up in Iowa, still have family there. They were a bit behind there, but wait til you visit Arkansas! Deja vu!


----------



## tjtalon

I was digging into my stuff in my closet, hoping to find a suitable thing to mail my sister's picture in (found it, heavier than a mailing envelope, but free, & will do whatever postage anyway). I came across an old picture I drew in 2001. Now, that's prior to my adventure back into Horse, big time. I was just...wanting to talk, about me, of who I was, of what I cared about; this picture, "The Listener" was the result. I'd thought I'd post a pic of it, in case someone needs a boost....there is a Listener, that's all I know. I also know things don't happen in "our" time. But, anyway, it's a pretty picture (hope you'all can see the fawn in front of the buck!). Oh, now you can see why it was so hard for me to do the picture for my sister, was way out of my "drawing style" lol.

Anyway, enjoy this little piece of me that I don't mind sharing to my Village, at all. Actually, it really shows the me that's posting here...dreams & sense of "who we are" stay extant I think.



Enjoy.


----------



## tjtalon

Just found if you click on the picture, you can see it much better.


----------



## tjtalon

Before I forget:

I love cheese. Can't live w/out it, I've tried, can't do it. Love cheese! (can put it on anything; sandwiches,eggs,salads,pasta..the list goes on...w/or w/out green chili, I might add, which is another "addiction"!)

More movies: Schindler's List, The Pianist, Patton. Just pulled out all 3 more for movie night, as this is my last vacation-freedom night for awhile; tomorrow, need to tend to the chores etc & get back to work Thursday....but, then, only 3 more days from that 'till HorseMonday! It's all good...weird, a lot of times, but good.

Am still in shock w/riding...really riding...Bailey. Wow.


----------



## Northernstar

Greetings all, and* Happy Earth Day!! *

*NM*- Hamsters are simple-they sleep a lot during the day, but make sure there's a wheel in the cage for them to 'roll the night away'! I had a hamster as a girl-his name was Mr. McKeaver. He was a class pet for a month, and the kids loved it 

*Sue*- I was born in the '60's, but vividly remember a wonderful childhood in the '70's! As someone mentioned, as kids we played outside and rode our bikes all day long, and would have to be in exactly @ dusk-no exceptions! There are many folk musicians I enjoy from the '60's era, (such as the phrase, "I love that song!") One vague '60's memory was that my parents _did_ have a VW bus when I was little, but they weren't hippies. **How is everything going with your new horse, btw? Smooth, I hope! 

*Happy Place*- Glad to hear from my fellow Michigander again! You must be experiencing some pretty warm weather down there! So sorry about your allergies-Congrats on they new little chicks!! Hope you get to ride soon-just being @ the stable grooming/lunging/enjoying time with the horse is awesome as well 

*Roadyy*- Sorry about your tendonitis- my husband has that, and a sore back from many years of awkward bending and lifting on the job, (anchors/nets/equip/boats,etc.) he uses one of those bands often, and it does help. So happy for the situation with your horses, however!!! Yay! 

*Movies, hmmm......*_ Many_ period/historical, but 1st, for all horse people,_ Secretariat!!_- The Last Of The Mohicans, Anne of Green Gables, Little Women, Miss Potter, Camelot (R. Harris, V. Redgrave), Pride and Prejudice (K Knightly/M. MacFadden), Windwalker, First Knight, The Young Victoria, Lady Jane, Enchanted April, Ever After, Somewhere in Time, Amadeus..... off the top of my head. 

*A few romantic comedies*- The Wedding Planner, Leap Year, Did you Hear About The Morgans?, The Prince and Me, Notting Hill, Letters to Juliet...


----------



## Rob55

Maryland Rider said:


> Well! Hello Everyone!
> 
> No riding today, had to go to a hay auction, someone has to feed the hay-burners.
> 
> No soapbox stories today.
> Cleaned up around the yard after I got back, got the burn barrel going.
> Wife dragged the horse field.
> Daughter rode one of the horses around the field bareback.
> 
> I on the other hand decided a glass of Crown & a cigar in the lawn chair was a good idea.
> Someone's got to tend to the fire, right?
> While relaxing I observed about 25 deer roam through the property.
> Then a fox strolled up to my wife's truck, I watched him for about 10 minutes.
> He then stopped to watch my daughter riding the horse.
> I closed in at this time, got about ten feet from him, then he casually walked away.
> 
> Easter dinner at my mother's tomorrow, she will be 89 this year and doing rather well.
> 
> Just popped in for quick conversation.
> Enjoy your evening all!


Sounds like a perfect day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

tjtalon said:


> I finished the portrait of my sister's little dachsund Madigan today. Am not totally happy w/it, but had to stop before I screwed it up. Did the best I could, just hope she likes it. The mediums I used were new to me, am used to line & high color pen drawing, like for tattoos. I used colored drawing chalk,pastel earthtone compressed chalk,charcoal pencil & compressed charcoal. Certainly hope it doesn't look like a cocker spaniel. Well, here it is, pray for me that my sister will like it!


Beautiful.. Love wiener dogs. We have 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> If anyone tells you a teacher's job is easy...can you punch them in the nose for me? Just trust me on that!:-x


And once for me too.

Such interesting stories about the 50's and 60's. I'm afraid I can't share any as I wasn't even a gleam in my daddy's eye back then. I do remember quite a lot from the 70's though, particularly being able to buy 25 cent candy bars. Yup, I'm a young'un.

I find it so interesting how much of an impact the assassinations of JFK and MLK had on people. While my parent remember this, they lived in Canada where these events didn't quite cut so deep. What kind of reaction did those of you have living elsewhere?


----------



## Northernstar

Time to get out back and do the night feed, (20's tonight!) but will share this funny- a lone plaque on the wall in the ladies' room at the feed store....

"Its hard to be a woman...
You must think like a man
act like a lady
look like a young girl
and work like a horse."

I thought that was hilarious! I do appear youthful because I work like a horse, and always act like a lady. If I thought like a man, however, (and I _dearly love_ my husband!), I could never multitask as I do


----------



## Maryland Rider

R55: it was a good day.

TJ: I love the picture, you have done well.

MY weekend is looking up.
We plan to leave Saturday am, ride Saturday and Sunday.
I want to ride Saturday evening, up through dusk.
The deer are everywhere, I like to get them running.
One location in the park where the deer bed down during the day(40 or more).
We stir them up at the bottom of the hill, and run up the hillside.
The goal is to cut them off at the top and divert the whole herd to our left.
We head them off about 50% of the time.

Movies: Tough subject for me.
My favorites are almost all Encore Westerns (cable TV).
Lash Larue, Gene Autrey, Gregory Peck, Clint Eastwood, just to name a few.
Barbara Stanwyck in Anny Oakley was great.







Sam peckinpah movies were also great, The Ballad of Cable Hogue with Jason& Stella.








At my house we tend to watch a lot of horror movies.
We are all hooked on these horror movies at home.
Devil's Rejects was a big hit here.( Rob Zombie film)







I have watched the movie Ted 20 times and learned a new line each time.







Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodrigues movies are favorites.







Just watched a classic the other night with Jack Nicholson, *The Shining*.
Little pig, little pig let me come in.








Enough, I like all types of movies, just had to pick a few favorites.


----------



## squirrelfood

Koolio said:


> And once for me too.
> 
> Such interesting stories about the 50's and 60's. I'm afraid I can't share any as I wasn't even a gleam in my daddy's eye back then. I do remember quite a lot from the 70's though, particularly being able to buy 25 cent candy bars. Yup, I'm a young'un.
> 
> I find it so interesting how much of an impact the assassinations of JFK and MLK had on people. While my parent remember this, they lived in Canada where these events didn't quite cut so deep. What kind of reaction did those of you have living elsewhere?


I remember getting a soda AND the candy bar for less than the quarter! :wink: Yeah, I'm old.


----------



## Stan

squirrelfood said:


> At the age of 47, I still had what it took to pull off a miniskirt. If I can find the pic, I'll post it.


 
I also had developed the technique.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sorry.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> BTW...I've thought that Iowa in the 50s was still in the 40s and in the 60s was hanging on to the 50s. The East & West Coasts were driving ahead much faster.


New Zealand was just coming out of the jurassic period we still walked every where, did as we were told, raided the local orchard, admitted to our crimes if caught and learnt to run fast enough so we did not get caught to often.


Bugs goes to the trainer on Monday will be ridden for two hours a day and Ill bring him home after a week. Ready for you TJ


----------



## Stan

squirrelfood said:


> Yeah, born in 1947, lost a few friends to VN also.


 
Born in 48 just missed VN we had the draft but it was based on a draw being ones birthday. Did the training but did not go


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> Time to get out back and do the night feed, (20's tonight!) but will share this funny- a lone plaque on the wall in the ladies' room at the feed store....
> 
> "Its hard to be a woman...
> You must think like a man
> act like a lady
> look like a young girl
> and work like a horse."
> 
> I thought that was hilarious! I do appear youthful because I work like a horse, and always act like a lady. If I thought like a man, however, (and I _dearly love_ my husband!), I could never multitask as I do


Low blow, Low blow, I can multi task. I can watch TV and talk to my wife all at the same time, and I know when to say no without thinking about it. I can go to the long drop and read the paper at the same time, do I need to say more. Men can multi task we just choose to let the women folk do it. Save our energy for more constructive tasks. Moonshine comes to mind.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

We do horror flicks too! The Shining is a good one! We watch Halloween each Halloween. Lol. Just saw jaws on the other night. Stopped to watch. Corgi mentioned titanic.....one of my all time favs. I saw it in the theater 4 times, and own the VHS.

I can on,y speak for the 70s, but remember after church dad would take me to the newspaper store and got to pick out penny candy! That's a fond memory.. After ballet lessons we would stop at the 5 and dime store too!

I remember playing out side, using my imagination...mud pies, forts, catching lightning bugs and butterflies......fliying kites, and in the winter, sledding down the neighbors HUGE pasture hills with all the neighborhood kids.. (And hoping his bull was in!:shock Good innocent times......things I see and hear about now these kids endure....tragic.

Happy hump day all!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Like MN17, I was born in early 70s and remember .95 cents a gallon gas, drive in movies $3 a car load, .25 pool games and return the empty coke bottles for a nickel each. I remember waking up on Saturday mornings to watching Roadrunner, Yosemite Sam, Tom and Jerry, Heckle and Jeckle then both standard and spaghetti westerns til after lunch. Chores or visiting done after lunch then at night we watched Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom or Jacque Cousteau. I remember walking up to every door in the neighborhood to call on the kids to come play football or basketball. I remember knowing all the parents names and having ate a meal or snack at each of them top. Having friends spend the night over a dozen at a time and playing fort or hide and seek. I don't remember ever knocking on my friends doors to go in and see what was going on or them knocking on our door. They weren't shut to be knocked on. I Remember climbing trees to the top then leaning over to ride them down. Skinny dipping in the creek with the all our friends both boys and girls. 

I remember Sonny Crocket and the slip on shoes and jacket were the rave. The Love Boat, Threes Company and Mork and Mindy were the top shows to watch.


----------



## squirrelfood

Roady, my oldest son was born in '73.


----------



## SueC

NM71: Rainn looks fabulous in that photo a few pages back!

Ellen: Winters where we are is the wet part of the year, summer is generally dry. Currently our minima hover between 3 and 12 degrees Celsius, and maxima between 16 and 26 degrees Celsius - will get quite cool by July, expecting 0-6 degrees C at night, 6-16 degrees C during the day. How the straw house copes? Well, it has a roof ;-) which is a great help! The thick layer (about 2 inches) of lime plaster acts as a preservative for the bales, and stops them getting soaked. The plaster gets moist, but dries out again in sun and wind. You can't have waterproof coatings on straw bales, or they will rot with condensation. Instead you have to have a vapour permeable (breathable) plaster with a greater affinity for water than straw has, and this keeps the straw dry!

Harvested a barrowload of pumpkins on the weekend. Will follow up on gardening later, but you're right, very busy and minimal this year. Also didn't re-queen our bee hives...

Trivia for all of you: Plastered straw walls were tested for bushfire resistance by the CSIRO and outperformed conventional materials by a long shot. The plaster takes 2 hours to crack with a blowtorch, and it's hard to burn straw when oxygen can't get to it! Plus the insulating qualities of the straw keep the wall cool.

Our best information source for building came right from your neck of the woods:

StrawBale.com | Straw Bale House Construction Information

Koolio: Sounds like a wonderful concert! I love those kinds of fusions. Capercaillie do them well too, also Mary Jane Lomond.

ML: Great-looking eggs, and quite agree!

TJ: Very nice decorative photo! Nice to read about your riding!

Everyone that's posting 60s memories: Thank you, thank you, thank you - still reading!


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I remember playing out side, using my imagination...mud pies, forts, catching lightning bugs and butterflies......fliying kites, and in the winter, sledding down the neighbors HUGE pasture hills with all the neighborhood kids.. (And hoping his bull was in!:shock Good innocent times......things I see and hear about now these kids endure....tragic.
> 
> Happy hump day all!!!


 

Nickers
This is first time to try the quote. Lost a bunch of text yesterday. I still trying to find my way thru the techno maze. 

All of this sums up my first decade. The part about mud pies:lol: Catching butterflies and lightning bugs. Oh my goodness. Talking about memories. There use to be a lot of the big light green moths. I always thought they were beautiful. I haven't seen any of them since then, until I came here. But, the sad thing is they are not abundant any more. It was during this decade, I watch the Froggie show, Gene Autry, Roy and Dale Rogers with Trigger, Buttermilk, (their horses) and Bullet, the German Shepherd.

All of the reminiscing is really bring back memories. SueC comes up with some great topics.

TJ I have to comment on your drawing. The detail in your work is extraordinary. You must be a very detail oriented type of person. Every pencil mark in the Listener is so deliberate and almost perfect. Beautiful work.

Going to try to plant butter peas today. 

Have a good one everyone. Talk at cha later.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't know why, but on my work connection I'm getting some portion of the page blocked by our Barracuda Web filter due to a Facebook link. It is on each post and not letting me reply. All other threads are fine. I had to log on with my phone to post this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Y'all don't forget Captain Kangaroo, Sesame Street or Mr . Rogers Neighborhood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, back some sense of normalcy. Let me post these pics of the trails out behind the new place where the horses will be. Me and DD went walking them to see how they were. It was a good walk and as we got close to the gate to come back in we jumped a couple of does that crossed the trail maybe 50 feet from the pasture. She was so excited to see them as she always misses them on the sides of the road when traveling. Any ways here are the pics of the inside of the stalls and trails.


----------



## SueC

Teresa: Fabulous drawing - "The Listener." Brett can draw (cartoons) and he likes it too! It needs to be looked at again and again for meaning etc so I've got it on the computer now to do just that.

NS: Great movies, and therefore the ones I don't know I will have to check out!

The new little mare: She's a clever thing, has worked out everything already. She just watches and you can actually see her thinking. Was aloof with the big boys and hung with the donkeys at first. Don Quixote is quite smitten, and the donkey girls cuddle up to her a lot, which she didn't know how to take at first, but now she likes all the attention! (Donkeys are like horses crossed with teddy-bears.) The last couple of days she has started making friends with the big boys too. I've put her in a field with Romeo at night because he needs to eat 24/7 and eats more when he has company. During the day they all mix and get the run of the whole place. So she was busy exploring, and Romeo was shepherding this horse half his size around self-importantly. Sunsmart was a little aloof as grieving, but the little thing went right up to his nose and they sniffed, and she squeaked in this high-pitched way, which he found amusing. In fact, today when she did it again, he looked positively delighted and started racing around the 8 hectare open field we call the "common" with Romeo, doing big loops, nearly cartwheeling, and kicking up his heels for fun - then the boys played alternating "tag" while the mare stood and looked on with interest. It was amazing, they haven't run like that since before my mare got ill. It was good to see "smiles" on their faces, and all that exuberance. I think the little mare is doing everyone a world of good. She is a real sweetie. 

You've probably all read enough about my dead mare, but I started a memorial thread on her a few days back on which I will tell her story over the next few months. I've started with photos, and various bits of journalling about more recent events and years. When that is done, I'm going to start with her foal pictures, and go right through her eventful life...


----------



## Celeste

I used to build tiny little bricks out of mud. After they dried, I would construct a mud house over an ant hill. Then I could watch the ants go in and out of the door for hours of entertainment. If I was feeling contrary, I would put the door to the ant house in such a way so that the ants had to change their preferred trail to go in and out.


----------



## Roadyy

Took a picture of a pic that is hanging on the wall at the house and wanted to share. This was my Leopard/App/Arab mare that I loved riding every spare moment. She hated standing still and I wasn't knowledgeable enough to teach her, but sure enjoyed her go. Sure does bring back some great memories.


----------



## tjtalon

I got my sister's drawing sent off this morning via UPS. Whew, glad it's all done.

Stan, I'm happy Bugs will be ready for me! I'd ask you to let me just sit on him a minute to get the feel of him, maybe led-rope us around for a minute...but then, you'd prob'ly pull a "Janice" on me & I'd be walking & trotting him, lol! The he'd buck me for being overconfident & you'd have to catch me before I crashed..!

Rick, that walk-around & the stables looks awesome! bet you can't wait to get your boys in there. Very happy for you!

Sue, glad you like "The Listener". I'll be interested in your take on the "meanings". They were my own, of course, but the reason I posted that picture was for others to glean their own meanings from it.

Ok, Ellen, you made it to the quoting thing; now, please tell me how you did it! That's something here that I've never figured out. And, yes, I am detail oriented, very. That's what gets in my way w/learning to ride, my brain keeps clicking away at "details" to remember", instead of just feeling, & realizing I've absorbed much more than I "think" I have. Better to leave my brain-detailing to art...& paying attention to my bills!

This is the last day of my little mini-vacation. Back to work tomorrow. Will find out soon what new schedule will be (won't be 4-10s, that got axed). The first part of may is likely to be very weird, w/Jack (assistant chief) retiring, & Mark (present training/night supv) taking over, & a new trainee to take a night slot. It'll go as it goes. Fingers crossed that somehow by end of May, my new schedule will work out good for me....I can't help but feel, after my almost 7 years (am senior officer now), that I've "paid some dues", & things might work out good for ME for a change. Hope The Powers That Be feel the same way.

Need to go get some things done, bake some chicken legs to freeze, get ready for work tomorrow. Hope all had a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Click on the quote tab at the bottom right corner of the post you want to quote, then scroll down and click the screen below the last sentence in the new window to type your response. Simple as riding Addie.:-}


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> I got my sister's drawing sent off this morning via UPS. Whew, glad it's all done.
> 
> Stan, I'm happy Bugs will be ready for me! I'd ask you to let me just sit on him a minute to get the feel of him, maybe led-rope us around for a minute...but then, you'd prob'ly pull a "Janice" on me & I'd be walking & trotting him, lol! The he'd buck me for being overconfident & you'd have to catch me before I crashed..!
> 
> Rick, that walk-around & the stables looks awesome! bet you can't wait to get your boys in there. Very happy for you!
> 
> Sue, glad you like "The Listener". I'll be interested in your take on the "meanings". They were my own, of course, but the reason I posted that picture was for others to glean their own meanings from it.
> 
> Ok, Ellen, you made it to the quoting thing; now, please tell me how you did it! That's something here that I've never figured out. And, yes, I am detail oriented, very. That's what gets in my way w/learning to ride, my brain keeps clicking away at "details" to remember", instead of just feeling, & realizing I've absorbed much more than I "think" I have. Better to leave my brain-detailing to art...& paying attention to my bills!
> 
> This is the last day of my little mini-vacation. Back to work tomorrow. Will find out soon what new schedule will be (won't be 4-10s, that got axed). The first part of may is likely to be very weird, w/Jack (assistant chief) retiring, & Mark (present training/night supv) taking over, & a new trainee to take a night slot. It'll go as it goes. Fingers crossed that somehow by end of May, my new schedule will work out good for me....I can't help but feel, after my almost 7 years (am senior officer now), that I've "paid some dues", & things might work out good for ME for a change. Hope The Powers That Be feel the same way.
> 
> Need to go get some things done, bake some chicken legs to freeze, get ready for work tomorrow. Hope all had a good day!


 
Bugs wont buck, he will raise his front a couple of inches and spin around, do a pig root and the two step, have a look and if you are still on he will think about it some more. Its the crossing of his legs and leaning against the barn that is annoying. Then there is the game of catch the bucket he some times plays. As for me laughing if you come off. I would never do that. I may smile a lot and point, but never laugh.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Click on the quote tab at the bottom right corner of the post you want to quote, then scroll down and click the screen below the last sentence in the new window to type your response. Simple as riding Addie.:-}


Aah!! Cool!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Bugs wont buck, he will raise his front a couple of inches and spin around, do a pig root and the two step, have a look and if you are still on he will think about it some more. Its the crossing of his legs and leaning against the barn that is annoying. Then there is the game of catch the bucket he some times plays. As for me laughing if you come off. I would never do that. I may smile a lot and point, but never laugh.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


(lol, Rick, I did it again! Yup, simple as riding Addie...!)

You know, Stan, I think I could actually deal w/that! Don't mind if you laugh, just catch me if I fall..!:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

oh yay...now I found the smilies place too...!


----------



## tjtalon

...am always scared to touch comp buttons I don't understand...much less afraid of horses...now!


----------



## ellen hays

Ok TJ, now that you have mastered the quote and smiley face button, I need to get busy and get the picture thing down pat. I know everybody is getting tired of no avatar when I post. I would like to show off my little place, Red, the chickens, the peeps, the dog and my cats. I might even scare yall and post a picture of me.


----------



## Roadyy

Below the post box are two options; *Post Quick Reply* and *Go Advanced. *Choose *Go Advanced*. Look for the paper clip in the options above the box you type in. Click it and a new window will pop up. Click Browse to go find the pic you want, double click on picture. Then click upload to the right and wait to you see its name in the middle of that box, then click browse again and repeat. You can load up to 10 picks per post.


----------



## Celeste

I just found the smiles place. We are learning!


----------



## squirrelfood

Roady, did you ever manage to get a look at the pics of my horses?


----------



## SueC

I just looked at the ones in the "Horses" section - wonderful that your Arabians aren't that awful inbred distorted type fashionable now. A Tovero Arabian - never seen that before here - story behnd that? And do you have a photo of Khrissy at maturity? That you on the Stock Horse? You make a nice figure on horseback, very balanced and part of the horse. I'm sure you've had lots of practice!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Uh Oh!! Roadyy, I always thought, "Heaven help the forum if I ever have time to learn how to post my photos!" (Now they know who to blame! HaHa)

Eeek, however! Terrible selfie! Just look @ the river, folks!


----------



## Northernstar

"Starkiss"


----------



## Northernstar

"On the job" 

(Ooooh this is fun! Everyone's going to just love you, Roadyy!)


----------



## corgi

This place is so much fun!!!:lol:

Too much has happened since I last posted to comment to everyone but just know that I smile while I am reading each post!

Someone a few pages back asked about whether the vet suggested anything to treat Isabella during her "hormonal" gender confused times. (Eole?)
He doesn't seem it is worth treating unless it escalates. This time it lasted 8 days. Last month it was 3. He thinks it won't happen to this extent again this year. He thinks she got so bad because it was her "transitional heat" and that she will even back out over the next few cycles. We shall see. I can't handle it being any worse than it was this month. She was a monster!

But I get out there tonight and she meets me at the gate, strolls out when I open it, not even looking back at Butterfly. The barn help walked Butterfly past her and put her in the barn while Isabella was grazing by me and she didn't even look up. A week ago, she couldn't be further away than 6 inches from this other mare! She stayed out grazing while all of the horses were put in the barn and I eventually had to put her halter on her to lead her to the barn. Last week, she kept forcing her way into Butterfly's stall. 

In other good news, Isabella's flexion test showed improvement today and I was told I can start riding her lightly. I rode her around the arena tonight at a walk. She wasn't happy about me cutting into her grazing time and threw a little hissy every now and then. 

This is her hissy fit: "hmmmmm..Mom wants to go left so I am going to purposely go right...that will show her"

Or

" mom wants me to walk, but I am going to trot and keep my head up high and look at her sideways to show my displeasure"

I was riding bu the trainer at one point when she was trotting and I yelled out "I have not asked for this trot and am trying to bring her back down to a walk, but how does she look."

The trainer yelled back "She looks like a giraffe with her head that high and twisted but she is trotting perfectly sound!":lol:

( edited to add..that I know a high head set at the trot can be a sign of trying to escape pressure that is causing pain, but she had done this for 3 years when she is upset that I want to go in a direction she doesn't want to go so I think it is more of an attitude issue than pain issue)

I got her back to a walk for a little while and then got off. Didn't want to push it. Probably rode for 15 minutes total. Hopefully, there will be no adverse effects tomorrow and I can ride again on Saturday. We will stay at a walk for about a week and then move up to a trot to build up some strength in that stifle but I am encouraged and think she will be back to cantering and galloping like the polo pony she is, before summer gets here!!!

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

Okay, Okay! Just one more...Geesh! haha

DH got a turkey today! A nice jake. It's in the freezer now, and it will grace our Thanksgiving table this year as is our tradition 

*Notice some lingering snowbanks on the north facing roadside


----------



## Rob55

Help. I was struggling to get my horse to trot. I told the trainer I thought I was not giving good signals. He said no your leg is good. Your horse is lazy. He walked over to the side of the ring and brought me a cute little pink glittery plastic stick with a pink handle on one end and a pink leather heart on the other end. As soon as he handed it to me the horse started trotting. After the session he told me I should have a crop if I was serious about riding. So I went on line. There are lots of pink and purple ones for less than $10. The ones I like, plain black or brown are $50 to $100. Then there are the ads that had absolutely nothing to do with equestrian activities. Any recommendations for a plain crop a grand father of young ladies can purchase for less than the cost of a good dinner with his wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Rob55 said:


> Help. I was struggling to get my horse to trot. I told the trainer I thought I was not giving good signals. He said no your leg is good. Your horse is lazy. He walked over to the side of the ring and brought me a cute little pink glittery plastic stick with a pink handle on one end and a pink leather heart on the other end. As soon as he handed it to me the horse started trotting. After the session he told me I should have a crop if I was serious about riding. So I went on line. There are lots of pink and purple ones for less than $10. The ones I like, plain black or brown are $50 to $100. Then there are the ads that had absolutely nothing to do with equestrian activities. Any recommendations for a plain crop a grand father of young ladies can purchase for less than the cost of a good dinner with his wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

We have a dark blue one with a hand on one end at the farm. Let me look around and see if I can one like it online.


----------



## corgi

Here you go Rob!

Short Jump Bat - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Celeste

You should also be able to find one at your local feed store.


----------



## Roadyy

squirrelfood said:


> Roady, did you ever manage to get a look at the pics of my horses?


Yes I did, but it was a while ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Rob, do you have a TS? I bought mine there!

Evening all!

Another tough end of the day:evil:....but hanging with the horses helped.

I'm proud of myself...I got Rainn in her stall easily without a halter by just guiding her. Jay...he was like NAH, don't think so....so I did what guy McLean said to do....if they don't want to be part of the group! send them out and work them HARD. So I shoed him away and continued to chase him around the pasture. (Our pasture is small). He stopped at one point, but made him move. Finally he came to a dead stop...and turned to face me...head down. I WON! I walked right up,to him and rubbed his head. Then I walked away.

I fed Rainn, and he came into his stall....I went to water. I wanted him to wait a bit...the ******. When I came back he was outside rainn's stall checking out what she had going on. I gently took him by the cheek...and he walked right in to his stall!!!!. So he got fed!

TJ loved your drawings. Curious, are you left handed?

NS how old are you? Great to get an idea of what you look like! For some reason I pictured someone older....but you look my age. I can't keep the newer peoples ages straight. I know Roaddy and I are about a month apart in age, aren't we?

Since sue made mention squirrel, I had to look at your horses too! Pretty Arabians. The one looks like a mare that a guy asked me to work for him years ago. I could,ride it, but men couldn't....tried to have my bf ride it...she bucked him off! She was trying to tell me something.....:wink: hahahaha

Corgi, happy to hear Isabella is better!

Oh Roaddy, how could I forget captain kangaroo?? Loved that man. And threes company! I think I saw every episode.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> You should also be able to find one at your local feed store.


I had to buy a short crop for Star-it was about $8.99 @ a tack shop-

Don't feel bad about it, btw.... When I first acquired her, her previous owner warned me that "She likes to see what she can get away with sometimes", and deciding to simply stop and refuse to move without a reason. I was taught how to hold it with the rein, and when she did her cute little 'I think I'll stop here and pretend I'm a statue' routine, just a firm smack on the shoulder with a sharp "Walk!" made her ears go up with a "Yes Ma'am!" So funny that's all it took, and up until then I was bewildered (and embarrassed) to be sitting on my horse that refused to move! The smack wouldn't have hurt a flea, but just the sound and gesture is all it took. Best of luck! I think you're doing great 

NM: What a splendid compliment! I'm 49, going on 30! haha I truly believe an avid outdoors lifestyle and wholesome living has a huge play in one's overall health. I've been a member of the forum for about 3 yrs....


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> I just looked at the ones in the "Horses" section - wonderful that your Arabians aren't that awful inbred distorted type fashionable now. A Tovero Arabian - never seen that before here - story behnd that? And do you have a photo of Khrissy at maturity? That you on the Stock Horse? You make a nice figure on horseback, very balanced and part of the horse. I'm sure you've had lots of practice!!!


The Tovero is registered 3/4 Arabian. The "stock horse" is my Arabian stallion. The pic of Khrissy is this spring as a 5 year old. She won't mature much more, heehee. And no, I don't care at all for the "fashionable" Arabians they think so much of these days. As for practice, something over 50 years worth. Probably still room for improvement.


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, your newer to this thread..right? Or have I gone mad? I rarely leave this thread....


----------



## Northernstar

I was on this thread when it originated for a while, and picked up on it again this winter, actually! As more trails become accessible (snow/ice _still_ on seas. rds!) I'm online less and less. Early evenings are the only moments I really have to be on the computer, (not into tablets or laptops) while doing multitasks (Stan!) indoors then right back outside. 
Forgive my manners, btw-I didn't _thank_ you for your compliment! I'll return it by saying you look like a '40's going on 30's' gal yourself. _Everyone_ here as well.... horses and nature- wonderful gifts from God


----------



## Stan

Rob55 said:


> Help. I was struggling to get my horse to trot. I told the trainer I thought I was not giving good signals. He said no your leg is good. Your horse is lazy. He walked over to the side of the ring and brought me a cute little pink glittery plastic stick with a pink handle on one end and a pink leather heart on the other end. As soon as he handed it to me the horse started trotting. After the session he told me I should have a crop if I was serious about riding. So I went on line. There are lots of pink and purple ones for less than $10. The ones I like, plain black or brown are $50 to $100. Then there are the ads that had absolutely nothing to do with equestrian activities. Any recommendations for a plain crop a grand father of young ladies can purchase for less than the cost of a good dinner with his wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'd go with the pink and purple one with the heart on the end I would not talk much about it though. I would also get a tee shirt with YOU SAID WHAT TO ME PUNK.


----------



## Stan

Not a good day at work yesterday I put my back out.
One of the offenders, a young lady, (and I use that word loosely) that I have had the misfortune of having to manage her when on sentence came into the office to report in. She sat down and promptly crossed one leg over the other showing off the new tattoo she was sporting on her thigh.

Her husband of only a month did the work, I have managed him as well for a while, then he pushed the boundries so into prison he went.

Back to the tattoo I bent over to get a better look at the Tattoo (as one does)(not the thigh I have no interest in the thigh) and put my back out.

Spent time with my doctor today (young female) having my back manipulated and of course my blood pressure went up. Not a good day. But I am glad the tattoo was not on her ankle.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'll hobble out in the morning and spend time with Bugs


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Stanley.....:wink:

Thanks NS for the compliment as well, and I too believe the great outdoors does a person good 

Sue, thank you too for the compliment on Rainn. I too think she is looking good. I made the right decision to put her on new grain.

To be nice today...may try to slip out at a decent time and grab a quick ride. Rain tomorrow...can work then.

Have a great day all.


----------



## SueC

squirrelfood said:


> The "stock horse" is my Arabian stallion. The pic of Khrissy is this spring as a 5 year old. She won't mature much more, heehee.


Hey SF, you've got to change the "Breed" category for your stallion then, because when I look at your "barn" online it says Breed=Australian Stock for Khemero. And I thought, "Well, wow, that's a very attractive Stock Horse!" :rofl: No wonder.

Re Khrissy, are we looking at the same photos? I'm definitely looking at a foal photo: Foal tail, foal face, foal fluff, foal legs...


----------



## squirrelfood

Well GEE, now you can all see just how computer literate I am. I have NO idea how Khrissie's foal pic got there. It's not even in the same folder!


----------



## squirrelfood

Ok, fixed the boo-boos.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh Stanley.....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all.


Be careful how you write that. He will sound it out in way that grows the ego.:twisted:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Be careful how you write that. He will sound it out in way that grows the ego.:twisted:


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I never thought of it that way. Rick are you my long lost younger brother


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Be careful how you write that. He will sound it out in way that grows the ego.:twisted:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> I never thought of it that way. Rick are you my long lost younger brother


I wouldn't deny it.


----------



## tjtalon

catching up on yesterday, but before reading on saw Ladona's advice on the crop...StatelineTack! I had just thought of that reading Rob's post. I love Stateline, got my helmet & breeches there.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Rob, do you have a TS? I bought mine there!
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> Another tough end of the day:evil:....but hanging with the horses helped.
> 
> I'm proud of myself...I got Rainn in her stall easily without a halter by just guiding her. Jay...he was like NAH, don't think so....so I did what guy McLean said to do....if they don't want to be part of the group! send them out and work them HARD. So I shoed him away and continued to chase him around the pasture. (Our pasture is small). He stopped at one point, but made him move. Finally he came to a dead stop...and turned to face me...head down. I WON! I walked right up,to him and rubbed his head. Then I walked away.
> 
> I fed Rainn, and he came into his stall....I went to water. I wanted him to wait a bit...the ******. When I came back he was outside rainn's stall checking out what she had going on. I gently took him by the cheek...and he walked right in to his stall!!!!. So he got fed!
> 
> TJ loved your drawings. Curious, are you left handed?
> 
> NS how old are you? Great to get an idea of what you look like! For some reason I pictured someone older....but you look my age. I can't keep the newer peoples ages straight. I know Roaddy and I are about a month apart in age, aren't we?
> 
> Since sue made mention squirrel, I had to look at your horses too! Pretty Arabians. The one looks like a mare that a guy asked me to work for him years ago. I could,ride it, but men couldn't....tried to have my bf ride it...she bucked him off! She was trying to tell me something.....:wink: hahahaha
> 
> Corgi, happy to hear Isabella is better!
> 
> Oh Roaddy, how could I forget captain kangaroo?? Loved that man. And threes company! I think I saw every episode.


No, Miss Nicker, am right handed. Way too right brained, need more left brain lol!


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, caught up now...

Stan, I adopted Rick as my long lost younger brother awhile back. So, now that he's yours also, that makes me your sister. So, when I come ride Bugs, your wife won't worry, 'cuz I be just your sister............!! (Sorry, couldn't help that).

Speaking of Stan, & in reading his tattoo story (oh, sorry about your back, Stan, btw, sure hope you'll be ok!; that reminds me of when I was in casino surveillance & walked in on my supv close-panning a young lady w/her hand on her thigh slightly above a very short skirt. She had on a lovely ring! Supv said "oh, was just lookin' @ that pretty ring!" Titter. Yeah, nice ring!)

Anyway, was thinking today how rather good I am at line drawings (my sister's picture was way out of my natural element). I thought I might, at some point, put some of my drawings together & take them to a tattoo shop nearby & just ask whoever if I have the aptitude w/my natural drawing bent to learn how to be a tattoo artist. Just an idea. I've in the past few years been asked to do 2 drawings for tattoos for coworkers plus the last Chief asked me to do a big drawing for the office to signify "what we do" (maybe will take a pic of that & post it, I still have my original). All w/no pay of course, except one woman did help me w/my tax prep that year. The last straw was when the last Chief asked me to do a going away card for an exiting employee. I did it, very well. No thanks from anyone. I then drew the line (sic); no more artwork freebies.

Ok, Ellen, now THAT was a rant!

Anyway, this idea just popped in my head today, when I was feeling momentarily low & thinking "what can I really DO?" Hmmm.......

Two more weeks of my "normal weird" schedule, then on to another one. May will be strange, as everything is in transition. But my Sundays/Mondays off are set, so that's good (& Janice is glad for it).

Onward & upward. So nice it's Spring now!!


----------



## Stan

T J, the question now is, are you my older sister.:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> T J, the question now is, are you my older sister.:shock::lol::lol::lol:


Nope Stan, younger, sorry. But...not by much!:clap:


----------



## tjtalon

This is just an experiment; trying Rick's advice on posting...hmm.


----------



## tjtalon

Aahh! It worked! We're in trouble now....


----------



## doralane66

*quit job*

Hi Folks.. I am 47 ...I quit my government job...with full benefits life time job.. I worked in a chemo clinic in Toronto... sold my house in Oshawa... bought a small place .. just over 3 acres in new Brunswick.. and now am living my dream.. I have 6 broodmares... and I am doing this on my own.. no man...I am expecting my first foal in about a week...you only live once right... any one else????


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Dora! Yes, you only live once, go for it.

'K guys, gonna try again the pic thing from Rick. Want to post pics of a few drawings from what I out together tonite for a "portfolio" to take to a tatto shop: a BD pic for my sister last year, 'cuz she loves Wizards, & her dachsund Fergus; one pic from several drawings I did an eon ago for a commission from a Wiccan store (yes, I did that. Made a few bucks. Not much.); a tattoo drawing for a coworker, it's black & white copy from the color (was very vibrant); the poster asked for by my old Chief @ work, he'd asked for the components, including a gun. The presented is my old model 10 S&W. Here goes, hope it works...


----------



## tjtalon

ooops..try again


----------



## tjtalon

There's one..


----------



## tjtalon

Next..almost done


----------



## tjtalon

'K that's it...


----------



## corgi

Welcome Dora! Jump right in...this is a friendly place! We will love to hear about the foal. Exciting.

Tj- all I can say is WOW! You are very talented.


----------



## tjtalon

...I knew somehow that MR would like the tattoo drawing; shades of Grateful Dead, huh?! Wasn't even intentional, did it for the personality of the person that requested it.....oh, there 'ya go, Grateful DeadHead...!


----------



## Rob55

Corgi thanks! Bought it. You are my hero.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Packed up my "portfolio", will think about my idea & see where it goes. As for now, will make my dinner, watch a dvd & some tv, get ready for work tomorrow.

And look forward to HorseMonday. Might be rainy, not due for a lesson, but I'll be w/the horses.

Nite all.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, just saw Rob's post, cool! Yay Ladona! StateLine Tack is "my" best...!


----------



## Rob55

NickerMaker71 said:


> Rob, do you have a TS? I bought mine there!
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> Another tough end of the day:evil:....but hanging with the horses helped.
> 
> I'm proud of myself...I got Rainn in her stall easily without a halter by just guiding her. Jay...he was like NAH, don't think so....so I did what guy McLean said to do....if they don't want to be part of the group! send them out and work them HARD. So I shoed him away and continued to chase him around the pasture. (Our pasture is small). He stopped at one point, but made him move. Finally he came to a dead stop...and turned to face me...head down. I WON! I walked right up,to him and rubbed his head. Then I walked away.
> 
> I fed Rainn, and he came into his stall....I went to water. I wanted him to wait a bit...the ******. When I came back he was outside rainn's stall checking out what she had going on. I gently took him by the cheek...and he walked right in to his stall!!!!. So he got fed!
> 
> TJ loved your drawings. Curious, are you left handed?
> 
> NS how old are you? Great to get an idea of what you look like! For some reason I pictured someone older....but you look my age. I can't keep the newer peoples ages straight. I know Roaddy and I are about a month apart in age, aren't we?
> 
> Since sue made mention squirrel, I had to look at your horses too! Pretty Arabians. The one looks like a mare that a guy asked me to work for him years ago. I could,ride it, but men couldn't....tried to have my bf ride it...she bucked him off! She was trying to tell me something.....:wink: hahahaha
> 
> Corgi, happy to hear Isabella is better!
> 
> Oh Roaddy, how could I forget captain kangaroo?? Loved that man. And threes company! I think I saw every episode.


All thanks for the recommendations. The nearest feed store is 25 miles. It is amazing the difference just holding the crop made in the horses response. Anyone who thinks the horse doesn't know what is going on is deceived.

Glad Jay is learning how to behave. Folks who haven't done do not understand how working a horse on the ground changes the whole relationship. He'll act different while you are in the saddle too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Roadyy said:


> I always enjoy a reason to share pics of her so here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 409714
> 
> 
> View attachment 409722
> 
> 
> View attachment 409738
> 
> 
> View attachment 409746
> 
> 
> View attachment 409754
> 
> 
> View attachment 409762
> 
> 
> View attachment 409770
> 
> 
> View attachment 409778
> 
> 
> 
> This is what she looked like when I first got her last February.
> 
> View attachment 409786
> 
> 
> View attachment 409794


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Great pictures. Great work. The horse is beautiful and healthy. Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

*As we **Silver **Surfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.**
I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control, and asked him to come over.
Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.
As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?**
**He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'**
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired,'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'
Eric grinned**...**'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?**
'No,' I replied.
'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
So I wrote down:
**ID10T**
**I used to like Eric, the little s--t head.**

*


----------



## Stan

Robb that horse is looking good now.
TJ I always wanted a little sister I could push around.

I'm getting Bugs ready to go to the trainer next week for his refresher course. I have him now in a small yard and the horse trailer open and with his favourite treats on the floor. I know not the right thing to do feeding the horse to get him to go into the trailer and I normally would never do it however its been a ling time since he has been in the trailer and I don't have the time to get into a fight with him this afternoon without winning so I thought I'd let him get used to it again without pressure to get in. He is playing games as he has no trouble normally. And he is a scream to watch trying to stretch his neck out far enough to get the food without actually standing on the ramp. He can't quite reach, and Bugs being Bugs he will go inside and get the feed as long as I'm not around to see it. 

Its Friday in NZ and its Anzac day a day we pay respect to the New Zealand and Australian soldiers that fell in the first world war.


----------



## Stan

*Bugs*

No halter or lead this is pure greed The power of the stomach









Here he comes







I know his feed bucket is pink







He is quite happy now the monster with the clicky thing has left







Did not take much 








When he had finished I backed him out bucket in his mouth down the ramp stopped him half way and took the bucket off him voice commands only and a tap on the chest to start him backwards. No panic reversing I think he will come back into work very quickly. The young trainer is very good at what she does. Once he settles Ill take him bitless using the Aussie lite rider, the same I used with Stella.

Saturday ill load him no food and the same on Sunday that will have him ready for transport on Monday.


----------



## Stan

I know his feet need doing That's one of Sundays jobs a western roll and a paint job. He is shoeless now until around October that is unless a cattle drive comes up.


----------



## Stan

*Thought I'd drop an Aussie in it*

*Goo'bye Gran'Dad!* 





*Only Australians can write poetry, and relate to Australian icons!* 









*If you have a good memory, lived on a farm or ever went camping, you will know what's meant, when you read this Classic Aussie Poem.* 







*Poor old Gran'Dad's passed away, cut off in his prime,*
*He never had a day off crook - gone before his time,*
*We found him in the dunny, collapsed there on the seat,*
*A startled look upon his face, his trousers around his feet.*​



*The doctor said his heart was good - fit as any trout,*
*The Constable had ta have his say, 'foul play' was not ruled out.*
*There were theories at the inquest of snakebite with no trace,*
*Of redbacks quietly creeping and death from outer space!*​



*No-one had a clue at all, the Judge was in some doubt,*
*When Dad was called to have his say as to how it came about,*
*'I reckon I can clear it up,' said Dad with trembling breath,*
*'You see it's quite a story - but it could explain his death!'*​



*'This 'ere 'exploration mob' had been lookin' at our soil,*
*And they reckoned that our farm was just the place for oil,*
*So they came and put a bore down and said they'd make some trials,*
*They drilled a hole as deep as hell, they said about three miles!*​



*Well, they never found a trace of oil and off they went, post haste,*
*And I couldn't see a hole like that go to flamin' waste,*
*So I moved the dunny over it - real smart move I thought,*
*I'd never have to dig again - and never be 'caught short'.*​



*The day I moved the dunny, it looked a proper sight,*
*But I didn't dream poor Gran'Dad would pass away that night!*
*Now I reckon what has happened - poor Gran'Dad didn't know*
*The dunny was re-located, when that night he had to go.*​



*And you'll probably be wondering how poor Gran'Dad did his dash?*
*Well, he always used to hold his breath........*​


*Until he heard the splash!!*​


















sorry
Don't ban me I'll sit in the corner for a day


----------



## SueC

doralane66 said:


> I am expecting my first foal in about a week...


Has anyone alerted the scientific community? ;-)

_When Mary had a little lamb
The doctors were surprised
But when Old Macdonald had a farm
They couldn't believe their eyes
_


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> Robb that horse is looking good now.
> TJ I always wanted a little sister I could push around.
> 
> I'm getting Bugs ready to go to the trainer next week for his refresher course. I have him now in a small yard and the horse trailer open and with his favourite treats on the floor. I know not the right thing to do feeding the horse to get him to go into the trailer and I normally would never do it however its been a ling time since he has been in the trailer and I don't have the time to get into a fight with him this afternoon without winning so I thought I'd let him get used to it again without pressure to get in. He is playing games as he has no trouble normally. And he is a scream to watch trying to stretch his neck out far enough to get the food without actually standing on the ramp. He can't quite reach, and Bugs being Bugs he will go inside and get the feed as long as I'm not around to see it.
> 
> Its Friday in NZ and its Anzac day a day we pay respect to the New Zealand and Australian soldiers that fell in the first world war.


Stan. My mother's father took a break in Austraila during the war. He use to sing a little song about cassowaries eating missionaries on the plains of Timbucktu. Good luck with the trailer. My regards to the Solders who stand for liberty and freedom. NZ is on my bucket list. Maybe one day. Blessings. Rob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Rob55 said:


> Stan. My mother's father took a break in Austraila during the war. He use to sing a little song about cassowaries eating missionaries on the plains of Timbucktu. Good luck with the trailer. My regards to the Solders who stand for liberty and freedom. NZ is on my bucket list. Maybe one day. Blessings. Rob
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob during the 2nd war the American forces were here in NZ by the thousands. They built camps in most of the main cities and hospitals for the wounded.

The story goes when the Japanese were in the islands in the coral sea and bombing Australia the allies NZ and Australians were going to bring their troops home to protect against the Japanese, the deal struck was the Americans would come down under, that being Australia and New Zealand for R and R and also the wounded came here. That put something like 250,000 troops in NZ, as a fighting force while the New Zealanders stayed where they were in Burma and Africa alongside the Australians. 

So come on down Australia is desert in the middle where New Zealand is not wide enough to have a desert, so the middle is mountains and bush. Pacific on one side that the Tasman on the other, and in one place in Auckland you could almost throw a stone from one ocean to the other.


----------



## Roadyy

Great Poem, Stan. Glad Bugs was so easy to refresh in the float. Can hardly wait to start seeing the picture posts of the treks once you are back in the saddle.


Terry, I think those are pretty good drawings and I especially like the one you did for work.

Rob55, when you get to the part of the bucket list where NZ is written can you let me know so I can attach some velcro to your coat tail and tag along?

I got home from work yesterday and got the girls out in the yard playing while I grabbed the rake. The big tree on the left side of the drive has dropped leaves and limb that, like the rest of the property, has been cleaned for years. 

When DW finally got home from work, after getting caught in traffic from the Wounded Warriors Parade that I didn't know about, we headed up to one of the feed stores. We picked 3 Plymouth Rocks and 3 Rhode Island Reds to put in the with the adult hen. Counted how many square bales of Peanut hay was still in the room and made a deal to buy it after all. He decided he didn't really want to haul the trailer down to load it up. 50 bales should last for a pretty good while seeing as it will only be about a flake a day for the boys. Just to help with their coats and health. The grass is shin high with some weed, but it they will quickly be gone. 

I really hope I get the call today that the Coggins are posted so I can move them. You would think if one of them had a positive they would have called by now.


----------



## Celeste

I would call the vet. They are probably sitting on her desk. Things like that are real easy to forget about.


----------



## Roadyy

I called her back to back Tuesday and Wednesday. She told me during the Wednesday call that as soon as they are posted to her then she will call me to give me the link to the site. I would then use my email address to access them.


Oh and I meant the weeds would be gone quickly, not the grass. I doubt very seriously that my 3 could clear it all. He said his three never were able to eat it down.

Oh, almost forgot. While talking to my friend, who works at the feed store where we got the chicks, she mentioned the Bay County Posse is looking to due some recruiting on May 2nd. She is going to get me some more info as soon as she gets it for an exact location as we know the general vicinity only. They are part of the sheriff department's Search and Rescue when persons or things are lost in the woods. I'm really looking forward to seeing if me and one of the boys could do that. I'm thinking Doc would be the best choice as he tends to be the most level headed of the three at this time. He just needs the weight on him, which will be coming once we get over to the farm.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TGIF everyone! Phew what a week! Today is the best day yet...hmmm, you mean the teacher has to have a good attitude to get good attitudes? :shock::shock: Oh course I do! I KNOW that...I create the climate.......yet I still allow my outside life effect my school life. When will I ever learn? :lol:

Got a really nice ride in last night. Jay wanted to play his little game again. This time I did hold a halter in my hand. Since he moved away from me, I sent him away again running. (of course not swinging the halter). he turned and stopped almost immediately this time, put his head down, licked and chewed.......I walked right up and put the halter on him! And yes, Rob, he was better under saddle, even though he IS a good boy! 

This strategy still amazes me how it works. Who would have thought that 'sending my guy away' would actually make him want to be with me! Seems opposite!

So, I'm in utter amazement, like I just said, and say M this morning, excited to share my little 'win' with SOMEONE! She could have cared LESS! When am I going to learn either not to share...or expect zero enthusiasm from her....:-x Be happy for me....I just had an AHA moment!:-x

Anyway, hoping to get some more saddle time in this weekend.

Raoddy, that opportunity with the search and rescue sound exciting! I looked it up, we don't have mounted S&R here.:-(

My dad is getting more and more confused. He calls my cell phone often now...which is unheard of. His wife is beside herself with his demeanor. I told her...it's the dementia, don't take it personally. Am I a bad person for separating my feelings from this situation? My siblings are like...this is so sad. I'm kinda like...it is what it is. he's in a safe, clean, beaustful place where he can thrive. 

although I wear my heart on my sleeve a lot of the time...there are situations where I disassociate myself. this is one of them!

OK, gotta go. Happy Friday!


----------



## Roadyy

Just got the word the yard will not be open tomorrow. I am now really hoping to be able to move the horses today or in the morning then yard work or ride.....yea right,,,yard work...lol...


Guy I was doing repairs for decided to take a couple pictures of me in the inner bottom. I found his text with the pics when I got back to the shop. I didn't know he took them, but now I have proof for dw that I don't just sit around all day on the pc. lol

It is true that pics add. . .. A lot of weight to a person...Meh,, I am a rounded fella and working on slimming back down. Didn't realize just how big I had gotten over the last couple of years.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, do you remember what page-ish you first posted that sending-away thing on? I can'
t seem to find it & I want to read it again (sooner or later, Janice will send me out to catch Bailey myself...apparently she resists getting caught...)

Ric, looking forward to hearing about the horse move! (BTW, I LIKE the pictures of you...!)


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I think it was two or three pages back. I would have posted it Wed. Also, my pasture is small, so when I send him away, he doesn't have far to go! LOL If I would have done that in our family's pasture....not sure if it would have as it was large.. Could see my horses running and running and running! hahahah not sure if it works in a large open place.

Roaddy, it's about tiem you work! :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

I went to SueC's memorial thread for her mare. It will not only touch your heart, but it also will draw you closer to understand the bond between a person and her horse. A very special place to go. 

Hope everyone is good. I overdid working around my place. Between the pollen and getting older, I just plain "gimped out:-(" Will chime in later when I catch up on the posts.

See ya!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: Since you are watching your shape remember that round is a shape.

Stan: I really enjoyed the poem, it's got class.
I can appreciate waiting for the sound.

NM: I am keeping my fingers crossed for riding this weekend.

TJ: The artwork was great, I really enjoy these horse Monday novels too.
You should be proud of yourself, you have made great progress.

I am round too, and have shrunk 1.5" since my teenage years

It is raining now, I am hoping not too much for tomorrow.
They claim it will be sunny and dry in the morning.
I plan on riding this weekend!

TJ: Don't ever feel bad about your dining table.
I am in the middle of constructing a few LED lighting projects at this time.
My new room in the basement and table is a disaster.
I have electronic parts, junk, and test equipment all about.
I will capture some pics of the mess, along with a few new projects.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> I would call the vet. They are probably sitting on her desk. Things like that are real easy to forget about.


Definitely! "The squeaky wheel gets the grease"- My farrier just recently told me of an incident he had last year.... He shows his Morgans, and is serious about it. He had his coggins done way in advance, and even the day before the show, nothing in the mail. He called the vet, and was told, "Oh! I forgot to mail them." Gaaah! Right? So he called a trusted vet @ MSU (which was on route to the show) and he said have the vet send the results (I think that's how it went) he'd have everything ready to go. I could sense his blood pressure rise as he told the story, and he's a very mild-mannered man. Talk about a 'whew!' moment!!


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> No halter or lead this is pure greed The power of the stomach
> 
> 
> View attachment 420434
> 
> Here he comes
> View attachment 420450
> 
> I know his feed bucket is pink
> View attachment 420458
> 
> He is quite happy now the monster with the clicky thing has left
> View attachment 420466
> 
> Did not take much
> View attachment 420482
> 
> 
> When he had finished I backed him out bucket in his mouth down the ramp stopped him half way and took the bucket off him voice commands only and a tap on the chest to start him backwards. No panic reversing I think he will come back into work very quickly. The young trainer is very good at what she does. Once he settles Ill take him bitless using the Aussie lite rider, the same I used with Stella.
> 
> Saturday ill load him no food and the same on Sunday that will have him ready for transport on Monday.


How cool, Stan, to find someone else who rides bit less!! I began about 2 yrs ago, just 'messing around', per say, as is easy to do without a thought while living 'in the middle of nowhere' haha I use simple rope reins and attach to their halters. Because I walk my horses frequently all over (1000's of acres of Nat'l Forest) to get them comfortable with the smells/sights, etc... and a good respect on the ground I can do this. I love it! Bit less all the way for me


----------



## Northernstar

It's time for the night feed, and there are six ears up and eyes looking toward the house so time to go! Had a 1st ride of spring on Star and Sugar today before dinner, and it was (of course!) awesome! Nothing that'll hit the equine magazines.... just a gal in the wilderness enjoying her horses  Hope the photo comes through- (wasn't pulling the rein, just @ a stand to take a photo quick on the way back to the house). Have a wonderful night or morning folks! Hope for a little more 'catch up' tomorrow


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> How cool, Stan, to find someone else who rides bit less!! I began about 2 yrs ago, just 'messing around', per say, as is easy to do without a thought while living 'in the middle of nowhere' haha I use simple rope reins and attach to their halters. Because I walk my horses frequently all over (1000's of acres of Nat'l Forest) to get them comfortable with the smells/sights, etc... and a good respect on the ground I can do this. I love it! Bit less all the way for me


 
A couple of shots with Stella and her Ausie Lite rider halter.
















The first time I tried it was at a ride around a friends farm and I had not ridden her for three months. Stella being Stella was as high as could be when we arrived but being the only male amongst all of the mares (several) I could not back down and throw the bit in her mouth so it was all on.

I walked her for a couple of hundred yards to the air strip. I worked out if she was to bolt then it was gong to be up hill in a straight line for half a mile.

The rest caught up and on I got Stella stood there her ears in the normal position laid back. I don't think she really liked men but then even with her ears laid back she would not do anything dangerous, then she started (remember first time bit less) off to the right across the air strip until she cam upon the horse eating sparrow siting on the fence. A quick side step and she was on her way to the other side of the strip where she encountered the water trough that was going to drown her. A very quick pass by to the rear of the other horses and of she goes, but 20 yards and I had her stopped. she pranced, tried to go into a trot, shock her head, bunched up, then relaxed. The thing on her back was not going to be dislodged well I couldn't could I. Not in front of the others who were waiting to blame the change to bit less. All this happened in about 10 minutes and she had got the idea.
Another 20 minutes and she was answering the signals just as if she had the bit in her mouth. I had control and she had freedom. In fact I believe she was more responsive bit less.


----------



## squirrelfood

Maryland Rider said:


> Roadyy: Since you are watching your shape remember that round is a shape.
> 
> Stan: I really enjoyed the poem, it's got class.
> I can appreciate waiting for the sound.
> 
> NM: I am keeping my fingers crossed for riding this weekend.
> 
> TJ: The artwork was great, I really enjoy these horse Monday novels too.
> You should be proud of yourself, you have made great progress.
> 
> I am round too, and have shrunk 1.5" since my teenage years
> 
> It is raining now, I am hoping not too much for tomorrow.
> They claim it will be sunny and dry in the morning.
> I plan on riding this weekend!
> 
> TJ: Don't ever feel bad about your dining table.
> I am in the middle of constructing a few LED lighting projects at this time.
> My new room in the basement and table is a disaster.
> I have electronic parts, junk, and test equipment all about.
> I will capture some pics of the mess, along with a few new projects.



I had a lovely oak dining table once. Haven't actually seen it in years. I'm assuming it's that pile over there with the chairs tucked around it.


----------



## Lcarolyn

*Hi*

Hello! I am new to this forum. I am 41 and live in CT. I've been around horses since I was very young. My older sister rode, and I was mostly her groom.  I've ridden off and on for years, and I just bought my quarter horse/paint Cowboy. He is 17 years old and almost all black. I'm very excited about him. I've kept him at my trainer's house for about 2 months now, and will be moving him over to my house in the next few weeks. I also have two mini mares, Bella and Desiree. I hope to be riding the trails nearby as well as in the field next to my house. Wish us luck! My niece's horse lived here for a couple years and seemed nervous about riding here. He became very spooky. I hope the same doesn't happen for Cowboy!


----------



## Eole

*SueC*, I have a lump in my throat, I just read your mare's memorial. Both sad and beautiful. You are a good writer-story teller.

*Dora*, welcome. Toronto to NB is quite a change of life. Why NB, do you have family or friends there? Hope you share your horse breeding adventures with us. What breed?

*Roadyy*, hope you get those Coggins and good luck on moving the horses. The new place looks awesome. S&R on horseback? Wow! I'd love that!

*TJ*, very nice drawings, you are talented. You should keep drawing. The Listener is special, I feel is has some hidden meanings.

*Stan*, I love that aussie ride halter, exactly what I'm looking for. Like a side-pull, but kinder.

*NS*, glad you could ride. Nice shot between the ears of a red-head: that would be Star or Sugar?

My dressage coach invited me to join another student yesterday for an "extreme seat lesson". I had no clue what she meant so I said yes.  It actually was introduction to... VOLTIGE (vaulting). Dora said it, only one life to live, right? She was lunging the horse on a circle made of straw bales (like a circus round), me on a bareback pad with a vaulting surcingle (it has handles). I had a harness with a cable so someone would catch me if I loss balance. We did exercises at walk, trot, canter. Truly "holding by the seat of your pants" while legs switch to one side or stretch forward, or lying back on the croup. That was AMAZING! The freedom to let go of legs and arms, knowing a harness is keeping me safe is an incredible feeling.

At the end of the day, I rode Alizé and DH surprised me by jumping bareback on his horse and came along. His Rafale was dancing all the way, he was busy keeping him under control, but we had fun.


----------



## Eole

Welcome Lcarolyn!

Nice looking horse. Don't worry too much about trail riding at your place: different horse, different rider... Sometimes, nervousness in the horse comes from the rider. At 17, Cowboy likely has seen it all!


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> I had a harness with a cable so someone would catch me if I loss balance. We did exercises at walk, trot, canter. Truly "holding by the seat of your pants" while legs switch to one side or stretch forward, or lying back on the croup. That was AMAZING! The freedom to let go of legs and arms, knowing a harness is keeping me safe is an incredible feeling.


That is what I need for everyday riding. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, Lcarolyn! You'll find this a diverse & enjoyable bunch of folks.

Thanks, Nicker, I found it. I've just been learning how to lounge Miss Bailey (no lead rope, just the stick), have done it a couple of times, until she licked & chewed & wanted to come into the safety zone (me). I did halter her once, last summer when I just wanted to groom her (she loves grooming), & Janice was very surprised, because I did it quickly. Figured it was a fluke at the time & well might have been; She saw the halter & scooted to the other side of her pen. I turned my back on her & fiddled w/the halter. She thought for a minute then came up to me (curiosity?). I put the lead rope over her neck & haltered her, she gave me no fuss (well, I had told her she didn't have to work, just get a nice brush. Might've had something to do w/it...) We'll see if I can fluke it again, but good to have the "fo run out & decide to come in" lesson reiterated.

Thanks MR! No, I don't feel bad about my dining room table (or my "business" table beside my comp), just get a bit frustrated by lack of space sometimes; this is a small apartment, so work w/what I have. As for my HoseMonday novels, I do try to keep them short, but just can't help myself, especially recently; even I can see that something is sinking in & progress is being made, which is a milestone in itself.

Happy everyone like my drawings influx. heard from my sister today, her portrait of Madigan arrived & she loved it. Whew! That was a relief (& relieved the pain of the shipping cost!)

Eole, I watched vaulting several times, when I was volunteering at a therapeutic riding place (I guided the horse on a lunge line while another volunteer worked w/the "challenged" child). A lot of those kids, that weren't physically stopped from the vaulting (cerebral palsy, for instance), were learning to vault. It was amazing (I especially remember the autistic kids; couldn't talk to a human but with a horse they had no problems at all).

Have to go now, 'nite all.


----------



## ellen hays

Welcome LCarolyn Sounds like you have a nice place. You have a good looking horse. I like his eyes, they reflect sensibility. I live in a forest area and the best advice I can give is to get him out and keep him out there. Don't let him get use to hanging around the barn. We have wild hogs here and horses do not like them at all. But, the more often you can expose you horse to his new surroundings the better. Wish you well


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I think I'm finally getting back with the program. Wow that long, cold winter really got me out of shape. Will have to pace myself until I get use to working inside and outside, again. Garden is 95% complete and the big pile of log and tree debris is almost completely burned. 

Enjoyed catching up posts. Lots of reading and picture looking. I am going to get a camera soon! I know, yall will believe it when ya see it.

Stan Stella really is a pretty horse. I understand about those horse eating sparrows:shock: You are brave to ride without a bit!

TJ You should be a graphics artist. Your talent is awesome.

Sorry about being such a stranger. Will be back and ranting at full speed, soon.

Going to SueC's memorial site to check it out. See ya


----------



## Roadyy

I'm on the phone and don't have full view of the site, but wanted to pop on real quick to say today is moving day. The horses are going to be moved to the farm after lunch. Will post more later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Last night, DH and I went to a barbecue and blues festival. Tonight there are some bigger name bands, but last night it was local guys that we know. We had more fun watching our friends than we would the more famous people. One band had a little kid (they said he was 17, but I would bet money he doesn't shave yet) that played both bass and electric guitar. He was amazing. He flew all over those guitars. He put the old dudes to shame. I love seeing kids that are really talented like that get a chance to perform.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

Kinda quiet around here. Quiet around my home too.. Just what I needed today...a day to rest, read and relax.:lol:

Yesterday on my way home from work I decided to stop at TS for some fly spray....$100 later I walked,out with a magazine (featuring Stacy Westfall and Guy Mclean) two tops for myself, horse treats, and a bag of chips! LOL. Told DH, I might do that on every pay Friday. That was fun!!:wink: Roaddy, I checked the mileage....exactly a mile from TS to my house!!:lol:

Today, like I said lazy. Experimented with Jay again. He came in when he heard me pull up, but when I grabbed the halter he started to walk away.....so away I sent him. It wasn't long he stopped and let me halter him. I petted him and walked away. Then I decided to walk back out, he let me approach, I took off the halter and walked away. This time he came to me on his own, and it slipped on the halter!!! My mom witnessed all this she too was flabbergasted!!

Sue inspired me with her memorial to her horse. I'm going to to start journaling about my journey with Jay. When I first got him I journaled , but stopped. I've been longing to write since our last book and since book #2 didn't go thorough I am feeling a loss, so i think this will help.

Carolyn welcome to the group. Nice looking horse!

Eole, that experience sounds like a ton of fun!!

Tomorrow is supposed to be nice so hoping to get some nice saddle time in.

What did I do prior to the horses?:lol: they are SO helpful in relieving my stress levels. I know I said it before, be simply brushing and mucking is soothing to my soul.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi, everyone! Gosh, it took forever to catch up on all the posts! 

*Roadyy*: As for the photos you shared, always know that your DW probably sees you as a Greek god-one of the wonderful aspects of married life. My DH has a little extra these days, but I have eyes only for him! He's my tall and handsome man and always will be  

*Stan*: I love Stella's halter! I was just looking @ one similar just the other day, and may put it on lay away- (she's looking really good as well!) It's a good thing, frankly, there's no one here to 'judge' at the fact I ride bit less with halters, and with _English saddles[/I]! I love their light weight. 

*Sue*: In my travels yesterday, I had to stop for gas (do you call it 'Petrol' like the Brits, BTW?) the gal who took my money had an accent that no one else was noticing.... except me! It was busy, and she looked tired. I said, "Would you happen to be from Australia?" Her whole face lit up and she said, "Yes, I'm from Australia!" I said, "I know someone who lives near Albany, and it's very beautiful." She had a big smile, and said, "Oh, I love Albany! I've been there." No time for more as there was a line behind me, but I felt glad knowing I made her day, no less 

*Eole*: That was Star in yesterday's photo-she's a sorrel, and shines like a copper penny! Sugar is a liver chestnut, and until I got her, I'd never seen one! Laney is a bay and has gorgeous dapples in the summer, and is Sugar's 1/2 sister- they are now reunited forever with me  **What an awesome lesson you had, btw! That would be tremendous!

*Rob*: Welcome to my world!! Everything here is 25-50 miles away, and we have no complaint.... it's a 'wonderful life' _


----------



## Northernstar

Almost forgot! Hiked a few miles today @ a nearby lake-this one is only accessible in spring-fall (no plowing) and the ice has finally cleared! I enjoy keeping track of the returning loons. No loons spotted today and very cold, but it was thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## Northernstar

Sorry for the double post-blame Roadyy


----------



## corgi

Rick, how did the move go?

Hubby and I had a good "horsey" day.

First of all, I got a ton of winter hair off of Isabella and then rode her in the arena. She kept her head low and relaxed...much better than the other day. She wouldn't lift her injured leg high enough for me to pick out that foot though and I became very frustrated. She looks totally sound but I guess she is still a little sore. 

The BO's husband has a beautiful young TWH that hasn't been ridden in over a year due to his busy schedule. He is very picky about having other people ride his horse, but realized that someone needs to get Logan back in shape. Logan is a very calm horse but is young and very dominant in the field. Jeff has wanted to ride him for years and he finally got permission today. My hubby is a brave soul, or maybe just crazy, because he didn't hesitate to ride him. He did a lot of ground work first and then saddled up. Here is a video of the first few seconds of their ride. Logan didn't like the bit and was a little unsettled under saddle. He tripped and almost went down on his knees but but he and Jeff recovered quickly. 






He settled down nicely after about 5 minutes and relaxed and smoothed out his walk. Jeff could tell he wanted to run but also knew if he let him, he would probably buck so he kept it at a walk. It was a successful first ride.

While he was riding Logan, I stole Scuffy and had a blast.


----------



## corgi

And here is Isabella and half of her hair on the ground!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went on a short ride today. It was beautiful out today.

I bought my DIL a new (pink) helmet and some riding pants. She was so excited. She thought that the helmet was the most beautiful helmet in the world. It is fun to give people presents when they are grateful for them. She was all bubbly about it.


----------



## tjtalon

Got on to catch up, so many posts and people having a very good day!

Nicker, me too on the grooming & mucking being soothing to the soul. Supposed to rain buckets here, so Monday will be muddy/a bit chilly, and I'm not due for a lesson. But will be happy to muck. If it's not too funky, I want to get out Bailey for a groom (and get her to know me; Janice has said and I can see that "she doesn't let people in so much"). I've learned this past year, when in her space w/mucking, to not go up to her and give her a pet, I give her a pet when she comes up to me and asks for one..which she's done; it's brief, but that's what she wants. Janice this winter that Bailey's "willing & wants to give her best, she just doesn't want to get hurt". I have that in common w/this horse, lol!

Northerstar, now I know what color Bailey is: sorrel! I knew that word, but didn't know it was the "shines like a copper penny" color; that's Bailey.

Ladona, I love absolutely everything in your post and pictures! You are so pretty on Scuffy, the vid of your husband & that horse was so cool...& Isabella looks truly de-fuzzed (!)

Cool, pretty presents, Celeste, glad they were happily received!

Thanks, Ellen! My drawing thing has been a part of me so long that I never thought about actually putting it to use somehow (besides some brief forays some number of years back w/card shops...which went nowhere). I have an idea in mind, but it's bubbling on a backburner, have to think about it a bit...and disregard the "oh, you're too old, it's too late" messages my brain still persists in sending me...apparently it hasn't been present (or anyway, doesn't win) while I've been learning to ride...hah!!

Rick, hope the horse move went well!

I have alot to do tomorrow, hope to get it done, then get out to Janice's Monday.
'Nite all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I don't think you're ever too old. I think if we 'stop', that's when you turn old! I've been dreaming lately about 'what to do next'. I don't know why I am so dissatisfied with my career lately....well, I've been I bet for a couple years.

The last time I felt like this I went out and searched for something new. That's when I fell into the brain research....my life changed after that...for the GOOD! I'm searching again...I really Feel like I need a boost, something new. I'm not saying I'm dissatisfied with life...I have a good one....I just....need inspiration.:wink:

Suns a shining here, looks like this is it for the week.:-(. But good news, it will keep us all focused on school...not summer vacation!:lol: it's been a l....o....n....g.... Winter. I'm so ready.:wink:

Have a good day all!!


----------



## Rob55

Northernstar said:


> Hi, everyone! Gosh, it took forever to catch up on all the posts!
> 
> *Roadyy*: As for the photos you shared, always know that your DW probably sees you as a Greek god-one of the wonderful aspects of married life. My DH has a little extra these days, but I have eyes only for him! He's my tall and handsome man and always will be
> 
> *Stan*: I love Stella's halter! I was just looking @ one similar just the other day, and may put it on lay away- (she's looking really good as well!) It's a good thing, frankly, there's no one here to 'judge' at the fact I ride bit less with halters, and with _English saddles[/I]! I love their light weight.
> 
> *Sue*: In my travels yesterday, I had to stop for gas (do you call it 'Petrol' like the Brits, BTW?) the gal who took my money had an accent that no one else was noticing.... except me! It was busy, and she looked tired. I said, "Would you happen to be from Australia?" Her whole face lit up and she said, "Yes, I'm from Australia!" I said, "I know someone who lives near Albany, and it's very beautiful." She had a big smile, and said, "Oh, I love Albany! I've been there." No time for more as there was a line behind me, but I felt glad knowing I made her day, no less
> 
> *Eole*: That was Star in yesterday's photo-she's a sorrel, and shines like a copper penny! Sugar is a liver chestnut, and until I got her, I'd never seen one! Laney is a bay and has gorgeous dapples in the summer, and is Sugar's 1/2 sister- they are now reunited forever with me  **What an awesome lesson you had, btw! That would be tremendous!
> 
> *Rob*: Welcome to my world!! Everything here is 25-50 miles away, and we have no complaint.... it's a 'wonderful life' _


_

Northerstar 

The old home place is 20 miles down country road. That' s not far. The one where I live now is limited access highway with thousands of people trying to pass at 80 mph and then slamming on brakes. Thank God for the internet.
Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> A couple of shots with Stella and her Ausie Lite rider halter.
> View attachment 421162
> 
> 
> View attachment 421170
> 
> 
> The first time I tried it was at a ride around a friends farm and I had not ridden her for three months. Stella being Stella was as high as could be when we arrived but being the only male amongst all of the mares (several) I could not back down and throw the bit in her mouth so it was all on.
> 
> I walked her for a couple of hundred yards to the air strip. I worked out if she was to bolt then it was gong to be up hill in a straight line for half a mile.
> 
> The rest caught up and on I got Stella stood there her ears in the normal position laid back. I don't think she really liked men but then even with her ears laid back she would not do anything dangerous, then she started (remember first time bit less) off to the right across the air strip until she cam upon the horse eating sparrow siting on the fence. A quick side step and she was on her way to the other side of the strip where she encountered the water trough that was going to drown her. A very quick pass by to the rear of the other horses and of she goes, but 20 yards and I had her stopped. she pranced, tried to go into a trot, shock her head, bunched up, then relaxed. The thing on her back was not going to be dislodged well I couldn't could I. Not in front of the others who were waiting to blame the change to bit less. All this happened in about 10 minutes and she had got the idea.
> Another 20 minutes and she was answering the signals just as if she had the bit in her mouth. I had control and she had freedom. In fact I believe she was more responsive bit less.


Wonderful. I love the bit less halter. I speak from ignorance, but I believe all horses can be trained to do this. Glad it worked out well. Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Just a quick few picks before SS starts.


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings all

Hope everyone is doing well. Spring has sprung. luv it :lol::lol::lol: woohoo!

Next door to me is a couple in their eightys. I have no living parents, so I adopted them when I moved here She went to the farmers market yesterday and picked up some "new" potatoes and crook neck squash. She shared with me.:lol: This is a preview of things to come when my garden starts to bare. I cooked the tators in butter and the squash slices w/volunteer onions in butter. Eating the veggies afterwards was more gratifying than eating the cream cheese cinnamon rolls from the Dutch Oven bakery. I hadn't planted my squash yet, but after eating the cooked and knowing rain was on its way, I ran out to the garden and planted five hills. I guess its kinda like pulling the "ox out of the mire."

Oh, and TJ, don't even let yourself tell you that you are too old. Not now! You are on a role:lol::lol::lol:!

Luved those pictures. Isabel is shedding like Red was about two weeks ago. The lake in the background is beautiful. Really enjoyed seeing the chicks. Mine are growing like weeds.

Yall have a good Sunday. I'll sit on my porch and watch the blessed rain water my garden. What a gracious LORD!

See ya!
Ellen


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy- everyone looks so content in their new home! You are going to really enjoy having them there! I love the misty picture of the horses.

Spring is trying to spring here. Wednesday we got 3" of rain and had snow on Thursday night and again last night. Temps are supposed to soar later in the week.  The arrival of the Canada Geese is usually a sure sign of spring as are the *****willows hanging in the trees and the frogs chirping in the pond across the road. Hopefully we've seen the last of the snow, but this time of year, anything can happen. 

Here are our resident breeding pair of geese:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Roaddy, wow what a place!!

Hey Koolio,those are the two geese that sopped at our place to rest, 

Had a phenomenal ride today. First, I walked,right out and Jay let me halter him up! Woohoo!! We rode about 2 1/2 hours. We saw red tail hawks, turkeys, naughty Amish children trying to spook us, investigated the waterfall a bit more and...the best part watched a train go by!!

I heard the train approaching, so decided we ought to see what would happen. 
We stood and waited and my heart was pounding in my chest. I kept,wondering when they would blow the whistle...when the did...he just stood there! I waved to the engineer and took a few pics. As we walked down the road the addreniline seemed to now reach my legs and they got to,shaking. :lol: now that it was all over, my legs wouldn't stop quivering! Funny.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Worked on our fitness...did lots of hills. Ok, so they aren't steep, but long!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here we are modeling our new shipping boots. It was so funny watching him high step. This obviously was his first time wearing such things!! :lol::lol::lol:

And doesn't he look great? He's getting so muscular I think!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more...the waterfall...well the smaller part of it. Couldn't get to the big part with a horse in tow.:lol:

Sorry for all the posts...on my iPad. Can only post one at a time.

Have a good night,


----------



## Northernstar

Popping in for a minute....

NM: Jay was a "good boy!" standing while that train went by.... Isn't it amazing how we'll nonchalantly sit in our car and yawn as a train goes past, but to be on the back of a 1,100 lb living animal with flight instincts takes it to a whole different level! They sense our calm and trust it must be ok, if we're ok.... no matter how hard our heart is pounding  * I had no idea you had 2 sorrel QH's, btw! Are they registered? Would be cool if they were related to Star!

TJ: Your Bailey must indeed be a sorrel by your description! 

Roadyy: 1st and foremost, congratulations on a wonderful new place for your horses!! Bet you'll sleep with great relief tonight! Also, I think the Search and Rescue is an awesome idea! I'll share a story.... Shortly after I had Star, I contacted her original owner that was on her papers. I introduced myself as her new owner, and told her she was such a splendid and smart horse! Low and behold, Star was a Search and Rescue horse with them, and her husband was a Sheriff Deputy! She told me some stories, and also, that she had foaled 4 times. All are registered. (I'd give my eye teeth to see some photos of them!) She was happy I called and that I love her as I do 

Sue: I truly believe as you do, I can never say, "Good girl!" to my my mares enough times in a day 

Rob: Definitely try riding bit less some day! You'll love the experience, as will your horse


----------



## Celeste

My DIL rode with me today. She was happy with her new pink helmet. The black horse is my girl.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally got caught up w/all the happenings while I was traveling. spent a week @ my sister's in Oregon, & a few days in CA w/my previous neighbors. Unfortunatly I had bad allergies, which led to lots of coughing, gagging, & lost quite a few meals! At least I didn't gain the normal 8-10 pounds I usually do when I go there. Gotta look for that silver lining! Did have a nice ride down in the beloved Santa Ana River bottom on Thursday-only about an hour & a half, but my first ride this year! The mare is a BIG TWH, & she was in a go-go-go mood! Got some Costco shopping done & found some curtains for our slider & had a nice drive home today. I am going to see the DR tomorrow morning-I'm wondering how long I'll have to stay on bland food? I really like my spices!

Welcome to our new posters. My Peruvian mare is getting a good start on her shedding, but the Morgan mare will need help, & I need to trim the donkey's feet-I'll probably take off about an inch! DH is going w/me so I don't get "bull-dozed" & get all my issues into the file. It is good to be home.


----------



## Stan

Rob dropped Bugs off tonight at the trainers. He loaded into the trailer with about 3 minutes of playing around and then in he went. Not bad considering I did not do the work with him on the weekend to prep him as indicated in an earlier post. The young trainer walked him down to the paddock she had for him, 4 other horses to play with Tail up and strutting his stuff. That's my boy, while the young two legged filly was watching why not show off. Tomorrow she will put him in his place. I noticed she spotted his hooves I did not get to sort them. Its been raining here all weekend and its turned cold, happy spring in your neck of the world folks.

Now my point Rob is bit less is no more dangerous to use than a bit. If the horse goes into flight mode a bit is not going to stop them because there is so much adrenalin running they don't feel or respond well to pain. 

I make sure my horse knows the one rein stop and will give me its head when asked for, in that they will turn their head all the way to my boot and will do it by being pulled by the side with only a halter on. That is my emergency brake just to lead him into a circle if he gets excited and runs, and if he gets just excited by giving me his head at my boot I have redirected him and his safe place is at my boot. It is also my safe place as all he can do is turn in a circle or lay down. Or I can get off.

The point I am making is not to tell anyone how to suck eggs but a transition to bit less with the horse, and me having a method of applying brakes and the safe place all being the same, his head turned to touch my boot.
Bugs knows the safe place but not as a point of habit yet. He has not yet learnt he is safe in that position. When he returns next weekend he will be introduced to the lite rider and we let the games begin. Perhaps with me riding Bugs SWMBO may get another horse.

A bit is something that makes us feel safe and in control. Its a dream. I think the relationship we have with our horse is what gives us safety. Though just like humans, horses do have there nut cases.

cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, I admit I did not go back past my last post to catch up. Forgive me, but I do recall seeing a new member posting to the thread and I bid them a warm welcome as the others have.


Celeste, looks like a beautiful day for a ride with your daughter. I plan on cutting grass around the from of the barn out there this evening then riding tomorrow with my cousin. 

MN17, Jay is looking amazing. His top line is filled in and looks like the shoulder pockets are gone too. Very glad he ignored the train for the most part. He is going to be a tremendous asset to you for years to come. Sorry the second book didn't work out, but I have faith you will find the next big thing for you.




Stan, glad you are finally getting Bugs straightened away so you can start joining us in riding again. As for the feet, I have to call my Farrier today to set up when she can come out to the boys. We cancelled the 19th as her family wanted to go out of town for Easter so they are week over due. 


Terry, I picked up a few hints from posts that you are insinuating you are old.. STOP IT! You are not allowed to be old til I give you permission and that won't be happening anytime soon. that is all, have a great day sis. Much love from Florida.

While out there yesterday afternoon with Amber, I had her filling up the water tub and asked her to drag it back a few feet while filling it so to get it more level. She drops the hose with spray nozzle in the water and holds light pressure on the hose to keep it in place while pulling. The hose comes out and sprays the mud right beside her and covers her whole right side with mud. I laughed so hard then quickly realized she had the nozzle end of the hose and was turning it towards me. I can move fairly quick for a heavy white boy, but that hose has a lot of zing and will send water a long ways. I got a wet streak from the top of my head down my back and to my boots before I could reach the valve. lmbo....We laughed while the horses just looked at us like a couple of aliens. The tub in the second to last picture is the culprit and scene of the crime.


Here are a few more pics from the weekend... I really did miss y'all. Guess you figured that out if I was posting before church while at church.lol


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Nicker! I laughed at the one of Jay in his boots; "MOMMY!! What's up w/me FEETS?!"

Wow, Rick, that place looks awesome, I want to be a horse & come live there. As for my feeling old thing..I get reminded of it a lot at work, then get wistful that I've never been able to accomplish what I'd wanted to (I love Ellen's descriptions of her garden & chickens & the view from her porch...want to run down the road & go visit!). Thank God for HorseMondays.

Speaking of that, leaving for Janice's in about an hour. Cool, windy & cloudy-ish today. Perfect mucking weather, lol! Not due for a lesson, but still on a high from last Monday, so it's all good.

Later, my friends.


----------



## ellen hays

*http://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.png*

Good morning

Roaddy is that an overo paint? Your place looks great I am so happy for you. I know you will enjoy.

Stan I was reading about your emergency brake/safe place. I would like to incorporate that into Red's groundwork. Would you mind breaking the training steps down for me? I think I remember that you gradually increase the bend in the horses neck by stretching. Ever so often increasing the bend by increments. That will really help increase control when he decides to have a tantrum.. I hope!

It is going to be stormy here today:-( I hate weather that produces tornados. They are so unpredictable. I really am sorry for the people west of us. It was really bad there. Yesterday was the anniversary of a severe tornado outbreak in our region. Everyone is on edge here because a volatile system is suppose to move thru around midday.:-(

Enjoyed reading the recent posts and looking at pictures. Those scenes are beautiful.. The scenery reminds me of the forest roads around here. Gorgeous Jay is a fine horse to remain so calm with a train passing in front of him. I am envious, but in a friendly way. 

Yall have a great day. Forever riding


----------



## Roadyy

I think that is what they call his color scheme. To me he is just a paint and as far as his papers go, I think he is just registered as a paint. I haven't seen them as I didn't get them with him. I know the original owner who does have them, but never asked since I have no intentions of showing him.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Do you remember a series called "The Cisco Kid?" The paint on the show looked a lot like yours. I had an overo paint mare who was colored up similar to yours, but she was a sorrel. It does have something to do with the color scheme. I'm not sure just how. Just so it doesn't look like I'm leaving your other horse out, I'm very partial to bays. I had one when I was a kid. He was wonderful. The more pictures I see, I'm getting alittle envious of you. But, again, only in a friendly kind of way. What kind of chickens do you have? I like your hen housing design.


----------



## Roadyy

I do remember the Cisco Kid series very well. The chickens are Rhode Island Reds and Plymouth Rocks(Barred Rocks). The coop was pre-existing before I got there and I like it too. The adult Red hen has finally started laying again after a couple of days without as I assume she was adjusting to the new neighbors, both chicks and horses.lol

The big guy is a Bay Roan with some grey bleeding out the ribs and rump then Doc is the old man of the crew at 22 or so. He has some blonde flowing out at the fetlocks on all four legs that is nice and helps keep the flies off that area. If I have enough time this evening I am going to wash them all down real good then stall them while I mow the grass to give them time to dry. Hopefully it will help before the rain moves in tomorrow. 

I have to see about buying more water troughs for them as the little ones I have out there now aren't going to be enough as it gets hotter and Doc seems to be the only one interested in using the auto water troughs in the stalls.

Going to look at building saddle and blanket racks for the tack room too. It is now just an empty room with everything on the floor. I'll grab a pic of it this evening.


----------



## SueC

Hey all, just quickly checking in to say hi, it's late here. I've spent all day doing the quarterly business paperwork, sigh, why does it always take a whole day? Thankfully I got up early enough to have a 30 minute ride before embarking on the paper mountain. Because we're a small farm and building a farm stay, we have to report to the tax department quarterly about expenses and profits. Right now it's all expenses because we're still building the farmstay, and it's sooo riveting to sit amongst a mountain of receipts and allocate proportions that were private versus farmstay for every receipt for three months of building... and then the whole thing goes on a spreadsheet, ta-da! If only I could get my husband to reliably turn in all his receipts, I'm still chasing two before I can send the now overdue electronic lodgement...Men have wallets, why can't they just put their receipts in them ALL the time??? Why do they turn up in the washing, or as forgotten bookmarks months later???

The season has finally broken: The summer drought has ended. It rained all last night and on and off during the day. The air smells totally different now. All the horses are in rugs - ours are not stabled, they just roam. We have very cool rugs that only the horses' faces and legs below knees peep out of for the bitter mid-winter sleet and storms; right now they are in ordinary, neckless weatherproof rugs when it's wet or cold.

Roadyy, your spring looks like our winter!

Ellen, I hope you have recovered from overdoing things! 

Will read backlog and talk to you all soon!

Eole, NS and Ellen, thanks for posting on the memorial!


----------



## SueC

Celeste: Your horse is truly jet black, wow! 

Roadyy: That barn is so *clean*!!! Is it brand-new, or isn't there a lot of dust where you live, or do you have cleaning elves? - Also, I am intrigued about the timbers in the trusses. In Australia we see the roof timbers attached along the top of the truss at regular intervals, like most of the ones in your photos. But there are also some timbers running through the bottoms of the trusses - can you explain why that is? Ever since we started building, I notice construction details and wonder about them...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Raoddy, that place of yours is awesome!!!  And thank you for the compliments on Jay, I'm proud of him and words of wisdom...I needed a "you'll find your place again' talk. I'm a bit out of sorts career wise.

I want a 'project', yet when I am with the horses I just want time with them....ugh, I think I have that bad part of my dad....trying to figure out what is 'next'. I guess what is to be will be in due time...right?

Thanks Ellen, yes, I feel so fortunate to have found my boy. My doc really doesn't want me on a horse, so I wanted needed a solid guy. I knew instantly when I rode him that he was the man for me. :lol:

GOOD NEWS! My mom found a trail ride in the paper. Asked M if she wanted to go with me. She said YES! :happydance:So I registered us this morning! Yeehaa! Something to look forward to! Here's the link http://reservations.geaugaparkdistrict.org/programs/index.shtml?id=8510&sid=132988.64849&uid=&cat=

TJ, hope you have a good HorseMonday!!

NS, Rainn is registered, but I didn't take the papers when I bought her. I should ask for them...she'd be the very first registered horse I ever owned!! As for JayJay....he actually was a horse with no name!:shock: Let alone papers. 

OK, gotta run. Have a great day!! Rain's coming our way too!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, The barn and pastures were set up in 2011 when the present owners bought the place. There is a total of 8.66 acres on the parcel. The owners are very meticulous about their stuff and it shows in everything they own. It is not dusty around the property with all of the good grass so it would have to travel a long ways to get there from the road. I am sure I'll have to wipe it down from time to time just to keep it up to par.

A for the truss and runners, I am not sure. I will get better pics this afternoon and look at them myself as I never paid much attention til you mentioned it. 

I called my farrier and set up an appointment for her to be out to the farm at 4:30 tomorrow and have the neighbor coming this evening to meet the boys so she can be there for the farrier tomorrow. Mine as well get their feet in shape so they are ready for riding next week since they are a week or so over due.


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> Celeste: Your horse is truly jet black, wow!


She is black as night right now. Unfortunately, she will bleach out quite a bit over the summer. It's not worth keeping her in the stall all the time just to keep her from sun fading; she is much happier being out and she doesn't know that she fades so it doesn't worry her..... :lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

SueC said:


> Celeste: Your horse is truly jet black, wow!
> 
> Roadyy: That barn is so *clean*!!! Is it brand-new, or isn't there a lot of dust where you live, or do you have cleaning elves? - Also, I am intrigued about the timbers in the trusses. In Australia we see the roof timbers attached along the top of the truss at regular intervals, like most of the ones in your photos. But there are also some timbers running through the bottoms of the trusses - can you explain why that is? Ever since we started building, I notice construction details and wonder about them...


Those timbers add extra stabilization in high wind areas. Helps keep the roof from going 'flop'. Also gives you a place to hang things, if needed.


----------



## Roadyy

I figured they may be involved for the 200mph wind zone code, but wasn't sure. Was going to look at them good this evening then call for conformation. Thanks for backing up my thinking.


----------



## Eole

Welcome back CCG!

*Celeste*, cool helmet, and your DIL found the perfect shirt to fit with it. 

*Roadyy*, that place really looks like new. How did you plan the transition to grass for your horses? They must be so happy!

*Ellen Hays*, I prefer our never ending winters to risks of tornados. Scary...
*NS*, our lake is still frozen solid, you are a couple weeks ahead of us. Nice pictures, love the feeling of wilderness on that lake.

*Stan*, good idea sending Bugs to training. Then you can enjoy riding a well behaved partner. Although I suspect Bug will always have a mischievous side. 

*NM*, Rainn is looking fit indeed. That horse ride with "M"; is that the teacher you've been trying to befriend? (or is "M" for... Mom??)

Saturday, I watched a classical dressage clinic from a European coach, a lovely older lady with a real passion for teaching and the horse. Very inspiring. They were riders of all levels and disciplines.

Yesterday, I had a rock'n roll ride on Eole, fun as usual, as long as I'm in a very zen mood. Today, I had a long ride on Alizé. She was so willing to move, we had long trots and nice canters. I have a new safety riding vest and I'm very pleased with it, very light and confortable.

Picture between the ears, on the road.
Picture of me with my vest, on my lovely mare. (notice matching vest-pad-reins... endurance riders are a little tacky... :lol
Picture of the others in the muddy paddock.


----------



## Roadyy

The horses had access to thin grass and sparse in other spots. I walked them across the street to my neighbors back field that has plenty of grass a couple times a week. I have been checking them over every time I go out there to make sure all vitals are staying regular and so far so good. 

I am only giving them a flake of Peanut hay every other day to get their system used to the difference. Also cut their hard feed back to 1.5 qts each twice a day and will slowly drop it down to a minimum just to fill any holes in minerals from peanut hay and grass.


I like the vest and color matching. I see your hay house in the background. I almost bought one of those last summer, but remember how destructive Little Man is when eating and kicking his front feet.


----------



## SueC

Hey Roadyy, so even your bedding is totally dust free? Here in WA, anywhere there are animals, there is dust. Even the dog brings very fine dust into the house, you can see it build up around her chair between cleaning, thank goodness we have sensible floors that are easy to clean. The horses are dusty except in mid-winter. During the dry season, they wear out the ground near gates and it gets sandy, plus they dig sand pits to roll in and then use them all year. In every paddock they have made one sand pit for dust baths.

I was once agisting in a place in the Perth hills, where dust was kept to a minimum by actually trucking in low-dust river sand for horses to roll in, discouraging them from digging elsewhere. Up there, there is more clay in the soils. Most of the WA farming district has sandy soils, and dust blows in the summer even in well-covered landscapes (obviously worse in poorly managed, eroded areas). The roofs get so covered in dust that there are various "first flush" systems when the rains start after summer, to divert the resulting dirty water from going into the rainwater storage tanks. Also helps keep down the contamination from bird droppings.

Nathalie: That dressage clinic sounded great!  Who's the bigger horse in the photo that's not Eole or Alize?

TJ: Hope you enjoy breathing the horsy air!


----------



## squirrelfood

Even when my barn was still new, I had dust and cobwebs! Just putting bedding in made dust.


----------



## Celeste

I planted a few flowers after work and it started sprinkling rain as soon as I got done.


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Welcome back CCG!
> 
> *Celeste*, cool helmet, and your DIL found the perfect shirt to fit with it.
> 
> *Roadyy*, that place really looks like new. How did you plan the transition to grass for your horses? They must be so happy!
> 
> *Ellen Hays*, I prefer our never ending winters to risks of tornados. Scary...
> *NS*, our lake is still frozen solid, you are a couple weeks ahead of us. Nice pictures, love the feeling of wilderness on that lake.
> 
> *Stan*, good idea sending Bugs to training. Then you can enjoy riding a well behaved partner. Although I suspect Bug will always have a mischievous side.
> 
> *NM*, Rainn is looking fit indeed. That horse ride with "M"; is that the teacher you've been trying to befriend? (or is "M" for... Mom??)
> 
> Saturday, I watched a classical dressage clinic from a European coach, a lovely older lady with a real passion for teaching and the horse. Very inspiring. They were riders of all levels and disciplines.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a rock'n roll ride on Eole, fun as usual, as long as I'm in a very zen mood. Today, I had a long ride on Alizé. She was so willing to move, we had long trots and nice canters. I have a new safety riding vest and I'm very pleased with it, very light and confortable.
> 
> Picture between the ears, on the road.
> Picture of me with my vest, on my lovely mare. (notice matching vest-pad-reins... endurance riders are a little tacky... :lol
> Picture of the others in the muddy paddock.


Oooh! I Love those sweet ears! Most of our lakes are thawed now, (except much of the Great Lakes), but we still have the same stubborn snowbanks on north facing roadsides and hills as you! When all is thawed, the morel mushrooms pop up as do the trout lily and leeks


----------



## Eole

Sue, in the paddock, the bay is Rafale, my husband's gelding and Eole's half-brother. He's darker than Alizé and has white socks.

The black mare is Mistral, a Canadian horse. The Canadian breed has a fascinating long history. Canada was initially a French colony and the King Louis XIV sent horses yearly from his stables, starting in 1665 until 1671. For 100 years, as it was war with England, these horses developed without any outside influence, in harsh conditions. Used for work in the fields, sugaring in spring, sleigh and boggey driving for church on Sundays and fun races after church. It is believed to be at the origin of many north american breeds, including Morgans, standardbreds and trotters.

If you heard of Nuno Oliveira, the lady doing the dressage clinic rode with him for 20 years. 

NS, morel, you are so lucky! They usually flush in sandy disturbed ground, I didn't find any around here. We have many edible kinds of wild mushrooms, but you need some knowledge to identify them safely. The only wild flowers out now is the tussilago, a good herbal remedy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Elole, love those ears!!. You are looking very little on Eole, Eole. Lol. How tall is he/she?

Eole, M is my school friend I am trying to befriend. I dint want to sound as if I am talking out both sides of my mouth...as I know I get frustrated with her. I really would like to be friends, as we have a lot of the same values...she is just difficult to read. I'm not the only one who says so...so it's not just me.

She means well, she stayed late to help us tonight...didn't have to...but gets kinda quiet/funny when I talk about horses. (And I'm not being a know it all...just reminiscing) I kinda think she feels this is her 'expertise', and leaves the teaching as mine....ya know a little bit of girl competition....which I don't get into...not sure, this is where I get perplexed. Tis the reason I have very few girl friends.:lol:

Anyway, excited she wants to go. I could tell she honesty wants to go, And excited I asked her.

I've been wondering about ya CCG. Glad to see you back!

TJ how was your day?

Question, what do you all put on the floor of your trailer? Besides a rubber mat......sawdust? shavings?

My favorite tack shop moved to a larger location...this weekend is the grand opening sale. You know where you'll find me!!:wink: hahahaha


----------



## Stan

What's on the floor of my horse float. Poo that's all, makes the horse feel at home.


----------



## tjtalon

Power went out late afternoon yesterday, just when I was typing my post. By the time it was restored (& internet connection took even longer) it was too late to get back on.

Anyway, HorseMonday was a lot of mucking in the mud, but was out in the fresh air surrounded by horses. All good.

Hope all have a good day! Have to go get ready for work..


----------



## Roadyy

SueC, I use fine shavings in the stalls and haven't regularly so I have no idea about being dusty or not. I kept it in the stalls for injured horses that were kept up, but other than that all our horses were turned out outside of feeding time. Same again now as the only time they come into the stalls are for feeding or to escape bad weather, which is coming this morning.

I will keep updated pictures as to how it does as time passes while I'm leasing the place. You have my interest peaked in the matter now. I took some more pics of the framing and further backs up what was said earlier about being for strength. It will get tested today as we are under a tornado watch til 10 am.


Here are a few more pics from the barn and a few of the kids playing in the front yard that I can't help but share.

Also, a couple of Little Man's eye. It is swelling pretty good and figure he may have found something he is allergic to. I feel bad for him and have been rinsing it and dabbing it with a wet cloth. Do any of you have a particular product you really like the results of in this situation? Something that has proven to work for you.


----------



## Roadyy

I have put pine straw or shavings on the floor of trailers that do not have rubber mats to help soften the footing during rides.


Ccg, glad you are back and hope the riding partner works out. 

We hauled the riding mower out to the barn and stopped by TSC on the way to pick up a 100 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank and 6 bales of fine shavings for the stalls. Figure with the rain coming in the next couple of days that they will spend more time in the stalls out of the rain. They have that choice and have proven to do so at the old place where we had a barn.


Met with the help and introduced her to the boys and she will be meeting the farrier for me tomorrow to get the horses done. Turns out we know a lot of the same people.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, wait...did I hear you right...ar eyou getting help at the barn?

wow! new digs AND help! Nice!!


----------



## Roadyy

Uhmm. Part time as needed for $10 an hour. She lives about 4 miles from the barn and was who the owner trusted to come feed their horses when they couldn't make it out. She does this at several barns to make her living on cash pay. She is older lady and very knowledgeable when it comes to horses. Several people gave high recommendation for her.


----------



## Critter sitter

Awesome place Rick! I wish I had time to look for all the pictures


hope everyone is doing well.. All is good here. Still healing well.


----------



## Celeste

Roaddy, I think that you are becoming a "big wheel". That is one fancy place!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, Bailey's eye had swollen up 3 weeks ago, & was inflamed (hence I got to see the difference in color of inflamed inner (lower) eyelid & normal...Janice is always teaching, which I like). Janice surmised that something had gotten into Bailey's eye when she was rolling in the pasture &/or w/the high winds we've been having. I just tried to call her for the name of the antibiotic she'd used, but no answer on her phone. W/that, & warm water rinsing, Bailey's eye got better in a week (Janice also put a fly mask on Bailey during that week, so the sun & wind wouldn't irritate the affected eye).

Wish I could've been more helpful, like w/the name of the antibiotic. Hope Little Man isn't allergic to something, that's a whole 'nother issue.

(The pictures are beautiful, place & kids. What blessings, all of it.)

Only thing I really wanted to add about this past HorseMonday, is that when I said hello to Bailey (first hello since the previous Monday's ride w/her), at first she turned away, as is her usual, then looked back at me (head a bit lowered & tilted) w/a shy but friendly look...not her usual wary "ok I think you're ok, but,still,are you someone who's gonna hurt me?"). I'm pretty sensitive myself, so didn't imagine the difference in her brief look at me, nor the softness in her shoulders when she turned her head to do it. Cool.

This is the last week of my 7 year long weird schedule, then on to another schedule. May & June will still have ups & downs (w/assistant chief retiring, Mark taking his place, new night guy still in training [week after next I'll be all 3p-11p, gag...], & a couple of people [night shift] doing vacation] time). Eventually, I'll have mostly 3 days of 12noon-8pm, which isn't so bad (still "day-ish"), followed by a Friday late swing, then 12noon-8pm Saturday. 

Doable. The change will be good, I'm hoping. I won't be solo so darned much (even if will be working w/a young man who everyone has had issues with...wish me luck..) I do know I won't be unhappy w/getting up 330 am 3 days a week!

Thanks for listening to the above. I need some good changes in my life, have been pretty unhappy for a very long time. THIS past year, I've reconnected w/horses, so I do thank God for that...and for all of you here.

Now I've got to go do some chores & things that I couldn't do in the dark of power outage yesterday & get ready for work tomorrow. Only 2 more days of 330 am! (well, once a month will have to do a 7a-3p for Chief to be at a building rep meeting at night, but...I can deal w/that).

We had tremendous winds here today. I kept hoping, being a fanciful person, that they were blowing newness & hope into my life......I also looked out for funnel clouds....not a good thing, those, & no LOL for that. No on tornadoes, not for Rick, not for Ellen, not for anyone.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roaddy, I think that you are becoming a "big wheel". That is one fancy place!


Not hardly. I can't afford to call on her often, but is comforting knowing I have someone I can trust to know what they are doing without having to show 50 times. I know it will make traveling in a couple weeks for a friends daughter's wedding easier not having to worry if the horses were taken care of.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, was it Vetericyn? That is what I got for them. I will order some fly masks for them from Jeffers in Dothan.


----------



## tjtalon

-Rick, just talked w/Janice; what she did (& wants a disclaimer "not a vet!"; [she doesn't want to be sued, just "advice from a horse person"]), was tepid water & a bead of Neosporin (along the inflamed eyelid(), plus a bute or two during the week, as needed, for inflammation/pain. She cautioned about your mentioned product,good for elsewhere, but not the eye (& no steroid in an antibiotic for eye, ever, although this product may not have it...she just didn't feel like that product was a good idea for an eye). Does this help? Big yes on the flymask.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, I wouldn't think it's an allergy if only one eye is affected. More like a scratch, bug bite or foreign object. Have a look under the lids, I have found piece of hay stuck there with a swollen eye. I would use cool water for the swelling as you did, and antibiotic ointment. The triple antibiotic ointment the vet sold me (for both horse and dog) is the very same as OTC Polysporin (the one for eyes)

NM, I put dust-free (almost) shavings in the trailer, over the rubber mats. For urine, because it gets slippery when they pee, for comfort and sound. A good layer will muffle noise from the pavement. If windows are open, fly-masks will protect from flying shavings.
About me looking small on Alizé: I'm small!!! :wink: My mare and I only reach 15 hands with shoes-heels on. 

Rainy week ahead, I'm working until Saturday, so I don't mind. The ducks have arrived, hanging around in the creek, waiting for the lake to thaw. I hear new birds singing every day, I love spring.


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Sue, in the paddock, the bay is Rafale, my husband's gelding and Eole's half-brother. He's darker than Alizé and has white socks.
> 
> The black mare is Mistral, a Canadian horse. The Canadian breed has a fascinating long history. Canada was initially a French colony and the King Louis XIV sent horses yearly from his stables, starting in 1665 until 1671. For 100 years, as it was war with England, these horses developed without any outside influence, in harsh conditions. Used for work in the fields, sugaring in spring, sleigh and boggey driving for church on Sundays and fun races after church. It is believed to be at the origin of many north american breeds, including Morgans, standardbreds and trotters.
> 
> If you heard of Nuno Oliveira, the lady doing the dressage clinic rode with him for 20 years.
> 
> NS, morel, you are so lucky! They usually flush in sandy disturbed ground, I didn't find any around here. We have many edible kinds of wild mushrooms, but you need some knowledge to identify them safely. The only wild flowers out now is the tussilago, a good herbal remedy.


 Eole, I have heard something like that regarding Morgans in Canada-Vermont, USA, is the origin of them here, due to a gentleman named, Justin Morgan who acquired the first one... I should do some research on that sometime when there _is_ time!  Tussilago is new to me-would it be anything related to our Hepatacus, or Spring Beauty, I wonder? Large-Leaved Trillium, Dutchman's Breeches or Squirrel Corn? All are our very 'firsts' in the woods


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - My best advice is to have a vet look at Little Man's eye as it can be anything from an abscess to a bite to an injury on the cornea or an infection. Sam had a sliver work it's way into his top eyelid causing an abscess on one occasion and an infection of the conjunctiva on another. Koolio also had a blockage in his tear duct. All three cases looked similar but had very different causes and treatments. All three times, the vet prescribed some Bute as she said eye injuries are quite painful and often cause headaches in horses. For infection, she did have me buy some Polysporin opthalmic at the pharmacy.

Tjtalon - I'm glad to hear you will soon have a shift change that gives you better hours and a partner more often. I'm thinking good thoughts for you and hoping that wind blows good things your way.

Stan - I don't use anything on the bottom of my trailer either, just the rubber mats. I do keep a shovel in the tack compartment to clean it out though. I'm pretty fussy about keeping the trailer clean and free of poop. How is Bugs doing with the trainer?

Nicker - I'm glad to hear you are getting some riding in and it looks like you are finding some beautiful places. I'm also happy to hear Jay is being such a good boy. What a great decision for you to buy him!

It warmed up and dried up quite a bit here today, so it got in a ride on Koolio tonight out in the pasture. As always, he was a very good boy. The next couple of days are supposed to be even warmer. Hopefully I'll get another ride in on Thursday evening. The advantage of living so far north is that this time of year, our daylight stretches late into the evening. In another couple of months, it will be light until 11 pm or so. Tonight it was light until after 9 pm.

Sam is doing very well now. I spoke to the vet today and we going to give him a couple more weeks before trying the anti-cancer cream again. This time we will try it on one smaller external lesion to see if he reacts. The vet comes out again on Tuesday to do a check up X-ray on Cheeky Pony's leg. Her leg has healed very well and she should be ready to go back to work except that she had picked up a nasty cough and runny nose. I expect the stress of her leg left her open to a virus, but we will have the vet check her out thoroughly to be sure it is nothing more serious. In the meantime, I am trying to keep all my horses at home just in case it is Rhino or another contagious.

I hope everyone has a fantastic week.


----------



## Stan

*Bugs and his filly*

An up date on progress but first the meeting
Not sure how the photos have turned out I too am seeing them proper for the first time when I post this message. Bugs with his filly trainer What boy wouldn't be on his best behaviour and holding his head high. He was put in with 4 other horses just before dark so he would have had an interesting night .
























I have had contact and he is doing O/K trying it on refusing but no dirt. I expected him to act up a little being a strange person and place. She has spent a couple of hours so far. He gets a rest on Thursday and I will call in and offer him a sympathetic shoulder to rest his head on and then its back to work. The experience will do wonders for him, a paddock with 4 horses and able to run free so he gets a bit of socialising experience as well.
Ill most likely bring him home about next Tuesday.


----------



## Stan

A couple of long distance photos


----------



## Cacowgirl

Went to the VA Doc Monday-they were able to squeeze my in & I got a pill regime to follow. I'm taking Benadryl & Ibuprofren 3x a day for 3 days. It helps me to sleep, & the itchy back is calming down a bit. The box that I sent to myself from Oregon also got here Monday,& I made chicken tacos w/one of my new spices from Penzey's. It really turned out good & will definitely be something I'll make often.

DH has been working like crazy to get the Jeep running again-we had a ride around the neighborhood yesterday, for it's "maiden" voyage. We drove the back roads to the local gas station & filled it up, then visited w/a neighbor a few miles the other way. It got a bit warmer than DH liked, especially on a cool day, so we will now look for a 3-core radiator, as we want to be able to drive it year-round. 

My Peruvian has shed out pretty good-she is really golden. The Morgan mare really needs help w/her shedding-I'm hoping I have the energy for that today! Have not heard anything from the gal that was supposed to ride w/me, but I'm not quite ready for all that yet, myself. Right now my focus is to get myself back to feeling human again. Now that I'm getting better, I'm realizing just how bad I let it get. Wish I'd seen the Doc before I left, but that's water under the bridge now.

I wish you all good health--it is so precious!


----------



## Roadyy

Went out at 4:45am to feed and check their eyes. I guess I gave confusing info some where along the way. Both of LM's eyes are swelling, but the left is slightly worse than the right. Both look better than yesterday morning. Doc and Trusty are both showing the same weeping eyes and very minimal swelling. I will have to get more Bute as I gave LM the last of it yesterday morning. 

Ccg, glad you are starting to feel better and hope the jeep gets going good soon.

Stan, Bugs looks good running next to the grey. Sounds like the filly will have him right where he needs to be quickly.

Terry, sounds like Monday was a good day and hope the shift change is very beneficial to you. Thanks for the info on meds from Janice.

We got rained out around 9am yesterday and again at 730 this morning. Going to be thankful for dw working now.lol Doesn't look like I will make the search and rescue try out Saturday now. Between horses being ill and rain outs for short pay I'm not sure it is a good idea. May see about trying out after they get some miles on them from the trails and heal up from eye irritation.


----------



## Roadyy

Really quiet in here today. I'm back out here with the horses and Little Man is showing very good improvement. Went ahead and hand fed them all several Benadryl tablets. They ate like candy. 
I don't think I ever posted a pic of the hay room or tack room in the barn. Here is a panoramic view of tack room and a couple of the hay room that shows the loft over the tack room..


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, those spaces are beautiful, looks like Heaven. Yeah, I thought only one of LM's eyes was affected; & now the other two? Hope not an allergy. I think Tracey might be right, to check w/a vet. This is such a new environment for the boys, who knows what's blowing around to bug them so. Was there any pesticide for weeds used previous to the move? Just a thought.

Stan, I really liked your pictures. Bugs is such a big, beautiful horse.

CCGirl, sure hope things feel better soon! Yes, good health is paramount, am trying my best to hang onto mine. I seem to have a "do or die" thing built into me, so far it's been trucking along on the "do" aspect. But, there's things I do need to pay attention to...I'm still battling the nicotine thing, & getting way sick of it, way way sick of it. I want to just DECIDE to not smoke, I have that in my head everyday. Please all send some prayers my way, if you think of it.

Hope none of my neighbors here got caught in the recent tornado tumult. Heard on NPR that Pensacola FL got hit w/floods...you ok, brother Rick?

All we had here today was more high/cold wind, 'tho not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Maryland Rider

It is now official!
I will have to build an Ark.
We have had way too much rain.
Here is the plan.








Our rain near DC will stop in the morning.
I am supposed to travel to the camp ground tomorrow.
Someone emailed us pictures of the camp grounds::need an Ark!
Not pretty, trailers stuck and sliding all over the place.
It is our annual spring ride and way too wet.
I'll have to play this out and see if we can even take our horses.
I'm sure the river is very deep and crossing can not be avoided.
New emails just revealed the river is ten feet above normal.
I'm not swimming through that cold water in the spring.:shock:

TJ: I hope Monday will provide a new success story ( Horse Monday )

Roadyy: My horses would not understand all the enclosed area.
Many times they choose the rain over their two run-ins.
I am still somewhat jealous and very happy for you.
I suppose you have also seen a lot of rain.

Stan: Bugs is a fine looking critter.
reminds me of the large style of quarter-horse we don't see much of any more.

NM: Are you riding in the rain???
Before my horse figured that the train could not eat him, those were joy-ride memories.

Eole: Enjoy your riding pics look good.

SueC: I am really trying to observe some of the links you have posted.
Will try this evening.

Koolio: At least you are drying out and getting in a little riding.

Sorry if I have missed some, if all goes well I might do some riding this weekend.
Good Evening! as Alfred would say.


----------



## Northernstar

Popping in for a minute before the night feed....

Koolio: I'm so happy to hear about Sam! I was thinking about him this morning, ironically, and hadn't asked in some time. Also, it's neat to have a few others, such as you and Eole that experience the cool (pun intended! haha) atmosphere of living in the North Country... 

Stan: Only one who was observant would detect a hint of envy that Bugs has a new 'filly' of a trainer? Forsooth! SWMBO will have you darning your own socks and cooking your own meals if she only knew 

MR: I did see on the Weather Ch earlier about your intense rains/flooding.... So glad you and the horses are okay! I was choked up earlier after reading the paper about the intense tornadoes.... My DH and I have commented a zillion times of how grateful we are to live in a place that doesn't see anything as extreme or deadly... our 7 month winters/blizzards are just "a way of life", but are not life threatening.

Ellen: You are down there in Alabama? Hope all is well with you and your animals!! Maybe a power out? Let us know


----------



## ellen hays

Northerstar

Thanks for your thought. It did get bad here, but the storms with the tornados were moving just to the north of me. In a county adjacent to where I am, 6 or 7 people were killed. Everyone in this area was on edge because only 2 or 3 years ago a system went through that spawned multiple tornados across the state resulting in a large number of deaths and injuries. Again thanks for thinking about me. I really appreciate.

Thanx

Ellen


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for a quick second while my dinner cooks. Had wondered if Maryland had gotten drenched too.

Thank you for posting Ellen, was a bit worried.

Had wanted to add to my previous post "you all in severe weather, check in!!" but didn't want to go over the top. But...I think I will from here on it.

'Nite all, be safe, & your horses too.


----------



## Northernstar

I have something cute to share (in case I get too busy tomorrow...)

Benjamin T. Bunny turns 5 yrs old tomorrow! 
Here he is when I got him @ age 13 wks- (Flemish Giants have long ears as babies, but grow into their bodies very fast


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Roaddy..again nice place!! We are building me a tack room...wonder if they would go for,that fancy wood?:lol::lol:

Glad,to hear I am not the only one with a horse with allergies. Rainn has already started scratching. I was thinking it was flies, but wonder if it isn't some sort of weed. She's always scratching her nose. Hope this summer isn't as bad or should I say....bald as last summer!:-(. Oh vey! No swelling with Rainn, but itchy.:-(

MR, nope, I haven't ridden since Sunday. Crazy busy this week at school. Each night I've been there until 5 or 6. :-(. So tired.

Tomorrow is our field trip. Kids are so excited.. I'm taking them to the aviary in the city. For most, this will be their first trip into the city as well as the aviary. I wanted something special for this group. Found out today this will be their first trip,by themselves. Meaning they always doubled up,with another grade for a trip bc they are so small. So, this should be even more special.

Watching weather channel now. Wow! Lots going on weather wise huh?:shock:

Booked my mom and I's flights to St. Croix this morning. Woohoo! Now...to get bath suit ready.:-o. Ugh....

Stan, bugs looks beautiful!

Koolio, yes, I do feel very fortunate to have found my Jay. . How's school? I think it's neat that your summer nights last so long. I never thought about it much until I spent a week in St. croix and it got dark around 6:00 ish. They said it gets dark that time all year bc they are so close to the equator. I knew about alaska's long days...but didn't think about you Canadians. Nor did I think about the opposite thing happening at the equator! Cool stuff!!

Ok, gotta get some rest...these field trips suck the life out of me. :lol::lol:

Have a good night.


----------



## Northernstar

Here is the handsome boy all grown up.....


----------



## SueC

Just popping in quickly and mostly reading.

TJ, could you PM me that Photobucket link to your artwork again, the one with the two human-looking figures in the middle and lots of nature, as I accidentally lost it and would have to wade through 20 pages or so here to find it? Cheers!


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, is that bunny potty trained? I heard you can do that..or litter trained I guess.


----------



## Northernstar

NM: Definitely looking forward to hearing of the different species you see!!! 

Ellen: So glad you and yours are well and safe- I meant to add long ago how I always smile @ the descriptions of your saucy plump hens in the morning, and your lovely garden 

Sue: Hope the grueling (but exciting!) work on the house is coming along, and Godspeed! 

Roadyy: Truly happy for you and your horses!!

Best wishes, all, and a goodnight


----------



## Koolio

NS - I love the bunny! I used to have rabbits as a kid and again while in university. Maybe it's time for another one... We enjoyed a beautiful day today, but it may snow again on Sunday. The weather is so fickle here, but I do love the North. Ok, I love it in spring, summer and fall, just not months 5, 6, and 7 of winter. :lol:

NM - our days are long in the summer, but nothing like they get further north. I have pictures of the sun being up past midnight from our Yukon bike trip last summer. Winter is opposite when we go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. St Croix sounds like a lovely vacation spot. The school year here doesn't finish until the end of June, but the end is in sight and I'm pretty sure I'm going to make it. When does your school year end? Hopefully I will find out in the next couple of weeks whether and where I will be transferred next year. Keep your fingers crossed that something great comes up. I'm looking forward to being in a position that makes me love teaching again.

Roadyy - what a beautiful tack and loft area! I love the wood and it looks like it is very bright and airy. I'm glad you are enjoying your move.


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> Here is the handsome boy all grown up.....
> View attachment 425058


 
I heard they are good eating.


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar

Love the pics of Ben T. Bunny. Cute baby, handsome rabbit. Yesterday I was checking to see what had come up in the garden and walked over towards the barn to get some chicken feed. I called my girls and Abe, the rooster, and here they come.:shock: A chicken stampede! Aint life great. :lol: My neighbor's game hen hatched out 10 chicks and she has taken up residence in my barn. I guess she feels safe there. I am really enjoying watching the babies grow. So sweet how the momma hen gathers her chicks under her to protect them.


----------



## Roadyy

I guess that doesn't apply to hens and other chicks. The adult hen does all she can to avoid the new chick's we put in with her. 



Cute bunny, Northstar. My wife and daughter have a regular sized bunny left. 2 died.

Nm17, hope the tack room comes quickly for you and I can't miss an opportunity to put in my request for bath suit pics of you in St Croix. Hehe

I'm at the barn ready to head back home before going to work and wanted to post an updated pic of little man's eye.
By the way. It is another torrential down pour this morning just after I walked up to the barn.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope all those in the destructive paths are ok and all of your friends and family are safe. I have several family and friends in northeast Ms. that lost property, but no lives. My sons half sister and her family had a huge tree fall through the back half of their house taking out all three bedrooms. She posted a pic of one of the big limbs resting on the top bunk of the boys' bunk bed. The play room with outside debris all in it and their master bedroom scattered. They were all hunkered in the bathroom tub and got ner a scratch on them. Ex wife and her husband had the two huge Oak trees in the front yard come down within inches of the double wide and only destroying the porch, and some yard items. Both daughters and their families didn't get much more than busted windows or shingles removed. Another friend of the family lost his entire home as it was relocated about 200 yards down the road and scattered to pieces with no one in it.

We are getting so much water dumped on us here that several homes are being flooded severely. One of our church families has been plagued with their home being flooded the last couple of years. They had put out sand bags early this time and have been able to keep the water out so far, but the street is 4' deep in water and lacks about 3" of getting over the sand bags. We took 100 more bags out to them last night, but had to wheel barrow them the last 500 feet as the roads were impassable.



I'm at work now, but not sure for how long as we are looking to get rain steady all day today as well. I will repost the pic of LM's eye so as to save some neck cricks.lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, :lol::lol::lol: You literally made me laugh out loud! You ain't gonna see any bathing suit pics unless I lose a few!:shock::shock::lol:

I may have to print off your tack room photo and show mom and our builder! Oooo, I never really thought of it...but YEAH, I need to DESIGN something! Why haven't I thought of this before!!!! LOL

NS, If I get some good bird shots, I'll share.

As far as sawdust in the trailer. We always used it on the floors, but then again, it was wood floors, not rubber matting...this was 20 years ago. But I like the idea of some shavings to soak up urine. I wonder if TS would sell shavings???? The sawdust we have is just that and I fear it would blow too much.

Koolio, we are done the first week in June. My May calendar is already brimming full of things. We will make it. I am not sure what they have in store for me next year either......:?


----------



## Roadyy

I just bought 6 bags of the fine shavings from TSC the other day and they have the bigger shavings too. I would suggest the larger shavings in the trailer while the fine shavings for the stalls.


Koolio, I can't imagine having snow this late in the year again. The latest I have ever seen it was mid March. Hope your weather breaks soon and you can enjoy the sun on your bare skin while riding the bike or horse.

Ellen, Amber and Jesa were in the chicken coop the other day when we were out and the chicks were climbing all over them then following them every where they went.lol


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I heard they are good eating.


Stan, you are being bad.................


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> I heard they are good eating.


Trust you to say that!  Although you're hypothetically correct, of course.

You know, I used to have a little survey for Year 8 students so I'd get to know them quickly, and one of the questions was, "What is your favourite kind of animal and why?" I got all the usual stuff, and great stuff on outlandish wildlife and its idiosyncrasies, but one kid, once upon a time, wrote: "Pigs. They taste great."

Is that the kind of thing _you_ would have said as a kid? ;-)

By the way, shopping for cheese today and I have to say, the NZ Mainland brand of mature block cheddar is really excellent. Crumbly...rich...flavourful...hmmmmm!


----------



## Hunter65

Howdy Y'all

Been a while since I have been here. Have been so darned busy. I hope everyone is well. We are doing good. Scotty keeps breaking out of his paddocks to get to the grass, silly boy. Have been out riding quite a lot.

Today would have been my brothers 51st birthday, he passed away 4 years ago. :0(

I was trying to get hubby to trade in my car and his truck and get us a new bigger truck as this one is not really big enough to haul up the highway to our property. He decided he doesn't want to sell his truck so he bought me a new jeep instead! OMG I love it!!!! 6 speed manual!








Thought I would throw one of us in too. Have missed coming here. If I ever get about 12 hours I will go back and try and catch up lol


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Trust you to say that!  Although you're hypothetically correct, of course.
> 
> You know, I used to have a little survey for Year 8 students so I'd get to know them quickly, and one of the questions was, "What is your favourite kind of animal and why?" I got all the usual stuff, and great stuff on outlandish wildlife and its idiosyncrasies, but one kid, once upon a time, wrote: "Pigs. They taste great."
> 
> Is that the kind of thing _you_ would have said as a kid? ;-)
> 
> By the way, shopping for cheese today and I have to say, the NZ Mainland brand of mature block cheddar is really excellent. Crumbly...rich...flavourful...hmmmmm!


 
Blue cheese: a small amount in a gravy with mushrooms and peppers applied over a steak. They go together.

No I would not have said such a thing when I was a kid. I had a pet pig very bright animal and then there is the crackling. Don't you just love it.

Hunter65 glad you are back and like the Jeep.


----------



## SueC

Stan, I thought *I* was up late. Or have you perhaps got up really early? Good night(/day) all from me.


----------



## Eole

Hunter, you were missed. Great new jeep, looks like a fun drive.

Agreed with blue cheese-gravy-mushroom mix. Also blue cheese melted with cream and tossed in pasta, maybe a few roasted nuts and aragula/baby spinach to be fancy. Ok, now I'm getting hungry.

NS, that rabbit is adorable. How long do they live?
Justin Morgan owned a mare, believed to be of Canadian breed. He bred her to a stallion called True Briton (TB likely) and the colt named Figure became the founding sir of the Morgan breed. The man was a teacher, composer, bar owner and... horse trader. He came often to Quebec through Vermont to bring back Canadian horses to the states. At that period, most of our horses went South in this manner.

Tussilago is a little roadside flower, looks like dandelion. Flowers appear before leaves. It has large pale mean horse-eating leaves (in my mare's opinion) It is useful in lung conditions. Trillium aren't out yet.

Roadyy, I hope you get respite from rain soon and stay dry.
Ellen, I too enjoy reading your stories of chicks and hen and nature. That's a good life. :wink:

No horse story today. Lots of rain and the paddock is awfully muddy. Good thing they sleep in at night to let their hooves on dry ground once a day.


----------



## tjtalon

Way cool jeep, Hunter, & love the picture of you & your horse. He sure has a pretty head!

Relieved no one got drowned or blown away. My heart goes out to Rick's family; glad no one got hurt, but what a thing to happen to where the places where people live..

I liked the bunny pictures. Janice was afraid a couple of weeks ago that I'd take offense at her dogs rooting out wild bunny nests. I just said "well, they're really cute food for prey animals". Pets are different, of course, we all know that. I recall my grandmother on her Missouri farm trying to help me understand that all the animals I was loving were...food. 

I do love Ellen's stories of her chickens! I love chickens, wish I could have some, for the eggs & because I just really like them, always have. Ellen, please get a camera soon & post pics of your place & Red & your chickens! I have a ceramic, wood,metal, papier mache collection of chickens & roosters, 'cuz can't have the real thing. All my kitchen towels are rooster motif, plus 2 lamps. Do love chickens...love to eat 'em, too, & their eggs, which are a pure protein gift from God.

In looking for how to PM SueC, I found the "quick reply" button. Am in trouble now..again. Amazing what you can learn investigating a button & knowing the computer prob'ly won't blow up, lol!

Our wind has lessened today, although made it's passing comment this afternoon. HorseMonday is predicted almost 80, can you believe that? Next week I'm on a swing shift to accommodate the transitions & Kyle's training period. What's really nice is that on Monday I don't have to feel like I have to leave Janice's place in ahurry, to get home to get ready for a work day that starts by getting up at 330am. Not going to miss that, for sure.

Sue, I PM'd the picture, hope it worked.


----------



## Northernstar

*Celeste*: You may try to reprimand ol' Stan, but to no avail, obviously-he's just miffed @ not having a go as a stand up comedian in his youth! haha
* My DH does a lot of hunting, and we fish- a lot of wild game eaten at our table, but he hasn't hunted rabbit in 5 years.... he doesn't want to _"Darn his_ _own socks, nor cook his own meals"_ 

*NM*: Benjamin has a lg cage with a litter box-he's allowed to run around in blocked off areas, (such as you saw) for periods of time under supervision... rabbits are "Wascally" and will chew the wood/curtains, etc. in record time! He also has a lg outdoor hutch (warm weather) that I put him in only while I'm home, but he's brought in before evening (he was waiting to go out in the summer photo)-waaaay too many predators here! 

*Koolio*: If you're wanting another rabbit, then by all means! They are smart and enjoyable with their own personalities as you know! I hear you about the snow-we've been lingering in the 40's today, but have had 50's recently! Our last snow last yr was Mother's Day (2 inches)... Anything now wouldn't stick, and even some brave daffodil leaves are attempting to sprout.  

*Roadyy*: So glad many in your family and region made it through the storms and floods!! I can't even imagine. Best of luck with your boy's eye, and hope it heals soon! * You sided w/Stan, btw, but I've forgiven you. MR as well... you guys are a couple of dweebs! 

*Eole*: Merci for the refresher on the Justin Morgan history! It's been a while since I've read about it, but truly hadn't remembered Canada being such a key in the breed! That's really neat. I acquired both Laney and Sugar from their original owner, (they are 1/2 sisters) and she gave me an 8 generation printout she had on each.... one goes back to the late 1700's, I believe! Difficult to read, but my farrier is a long-time Morgan owner and I hope to have him give me some pointers. (Laney is a Courage of Equinox grand daughter, btw!) All 3 mares have champion bloodlines, but it matters not to me in the way I would love them just the same regardless 
** Your Tussilago sounds like a wild flower here named, "king devil" related to the orange hawk-weed.


----------



## Northernstar

Our last snow of 2013 - (May 12) Blowing lake effect all that day, but disappeared within 24 hrs!


----------



## squirrelfood

Tussilago is commonly called coltsfoot here. Flower looks a bit like a dandelion but the leaves are much different.


----------



## Hunter65

Ooh gonna have to back and check out the Morgan thing. Scotty is 100% registered Morgan. We had a fantastic ride tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> *Celeste*: You may try to reprimand ol' Stan, but to no avail, obviously-he's just miffed @ not having a go as a stand up comedian in his youth! haha
> * My DH does a lot of hunting, and we fish- a lot of wild game eaten at our table,
> 
> *Roadyy*: So glad many in your family and region made it through the storms and floods!! I can't even imagine. Best of luck with your boy's eye, and hope it heals soon! * You sided w/Stan, btw, but I've forgiven you. MR as well... you guys are a couple of dweebs!
> 
> 
> What's this ol' Stan I will have you know since the invention of that heart pill ol' is a word of the past. And i never wanted to be a stand up comedian in my youth. To busy wearing out my heart. It was when I arrived on this thread and found it was 99.99% women, that was when I found my nitch and developed a sense of humour.
> 
> As for having to darn his own socks if DH came home with a rabbit. Tell him its not that hard. All one does is buy 7 pars of the same design and colour and as a hole appears just throw it away. They last for years.
> 
> What is a dweeb.
> 
> Bugs Every one wants an up date I have been swamped with requests so I thought I had better post,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs is in love I had a talk to the trainer tonight she said he is a screem he has behaved no dirt or bucking Not bad for several months of inactivity he throws the plastic buckets over the fence and is putting his nose into every thing. I could have brought him home today but decided Tory can take him out for another 4 rides over the farm. That will get him out on his own out of sight of the other horses.
> 
> He is at the bottom of the pecking order with the other four horses but it has not bothered him, she said he seems happy to just be in the bunch.
> 
> How do I know he is in love well I whistled him He was a couple of hundred yards away. He looked up and stared at me, but did not move. Tory arrived and suddenly he had movement, towards Tory. :evil:
> 
> I pick him up on Tuesday. I am chuffed he has behaved, confirms my confidence in him, all he needs is mileage. TJ horse is ready.
> 
> Large rabbits: Turn out well on the BBQ rotating slowly on medium heat. One has to baste it with a coconut oil, garlic, American mustard and dark beer mix. finger lickin good.
> 
> Cheers all.


----------



## Roadyy

Got rained out at 7:30 yesterday morning and spent the rest of the morning moving stuff out of the horse shed and into the shop. I still had some of my jeep parts and tools stored in there. I have the 4' deep freeze and some fencing materials left to move out then it will be empty.

Hung out with the girls until 4:30 then co-worker/horseman picked me up to head out to the barn. Showed him around and fed the horses then walked a bit of the trails while the horses were eating. He is now hoping we do shut down at noon today and begging me to go ride. His 3 horses are still in Ga. until he finds a place to rent with room for them. He is wanting to go with me to the S&R thing on Saturday if we can still go and ride one of my horses. 

Stan, glad Bugs is ready to ride. When are you planning to climb aboard?

When dd and dw had all three rabbits, I named them Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner. They called them Peanut Butter, Jam and Biscuit. How ironic.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I am glad M has agreed to go with you and hope things start improving with her towards you so that you can maybe have a more consistent riding buddy.


Terry, looking forward to hearing your doing better on the new hourly schedule and happy you are able to keep horse Monday. 

Looks like we will be working all day today and possibly tomorrow too. I need to work if they let me instead of doing the S&R, but will manage if I have to go try and enjoy the S&R day instead of working.......did that sound convincing at all?lol


----------



## Stan

Rick I'll give bugs a work out next weekend weather permitting. And just to make you all happy in the USA. Its gotten cold here in NZ I even have a small fire going. Now that should put a spring back in your step. The up side in my area is its all year round riding and not to hot but I think we are in for a good amount of rain this winter. The weather pattern seems to be dumping on my place at present. I'm not complaining, the water table is still very low and will take some to come up.
its 1-17 am Saturday so time to get some sleep

Good night or good morning which ever fits.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:
I went to the campgrounds and surrounding water crossings yesterday.
Camping area a little slick but drying quick, horses will not be in mud on the high-line.
River crossing impossible yesterday, today the water should be low enough.
Packing up and getting ready to drive out by noon.

When I return I'll post some pics of the raging river and the overall trip.
Riding season is here it is just starting a little slow.
Spring almost looks like summer after this rain.
Already somewhat of a canopy exists in the trees, heavy on the green.

*Question::*For anyone that may know.
*How many megabytes of picture space are we allowed here???*
Occasionally I delete pictures that I put in very old posts that really don't matter.
I leave what I feel are the good pics alone.

Stan: I don't understand the dweeb thing.
I've ate rabbit since I was a young one, best in stew.
German recipes are awesome, Hasenpfeffer.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, sounds like you might also have found a riding buddy, likely experienced since he has horses. Nice!

Stan, I believe it's raining everywhere on the planet this week. Your spring-our fall: I find it's the best time of year to ride, cooler and in our regions, no bugs after 1st frost (no offense to Bugs). How cold does your winter get?

I received new boots (Vipers from Renegade) for my boy Eole. I'm going to do some fitting today. Working evening shifts this week end, have a nice one all of you!

For our Morgan loving friends, NS and Hunter, I'll add a precision. The sir was known for sure, the mare was of unknown origin, only speculations. But history, region, conformation and now genetics has all confirmed the Canadian horse as being THE one! :wink:
Here, to make my point (I LOVE horse/history, can you tell?), pictures of both a Canadian and a Morgan Stallion. Hard to tell which is which?


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> Roadyy, sounds like you might also have found a riding buddy, likely experienced since he has horses. Nice!
> 
> Stan, I believe it's raining everywhere on the planet this week. Your spring-our fall: I find it's the best time of year to ride, cooler and in our regions, no bugs after 1st frost (no offense to Bugs). How cold does your winter get?
> 
> I received new boots (Vipers from Renegade) for my boy Eole. I'm going to do some fitting today. Working evening shifts this week end, have a nice one all of you!
> 
> For our Morgan loving friends, NS and Hunter, I'll add a precision. The sir was known for sure, the mare was of unknown origin, only speculations. But history, region, conformation and now genetics has all confirmed the Canadian horse as being THE one! :wink:
> Here, to make my point (I LOVE horse/history, can you tell?), pictures of both a Canadian and a Morgan Stallion. Hard to tell which is which?


Where I live in winter it gets down to 10 deg in the mornings Central North island and the south island get snow. We do have some great skiing in the central Nth Island and South Island. Here where I live the weather is bordering on tropical so it really is a good climate to live in all year round. However we have had droughts over the past three years which have curtailed riding a bit. Too hot


----------



## squirrelfood

Eole said:


> Roadyy, sounds like you might also have found a riding buddy, likely experienced since he has horses. Nice!
> 
> Stan, I believe it's raining everywhere on the planet this week. Your spring-our fall: I find it's the best time of year to ride, cooler and in our regions, no bugs after 1st frost (no offense to Bugs). How cold does your winter get?
> 
> I received new boots (Vipers from Renegade) for my boy Eole. I'm going to do some fitting today. Working evening shifts this week end, have a nice one all of you!
> 
> For our Morgan loving friends, NS and Hunter, I'll add a precision. The sir was known for sure, the mare was of unknown origin, only speculations. But history, region, conformation and now genetics has all confirmed the Canadian horse as being THE one! :wink:
> Here, to make my point (I LOVE horse/history, can you tell?), pictures of both a Canadian and a Morgan Stallion. Hard to tell which is which?



Morgan on the left??


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all! Quick peek in.

Had a WONDERFUL field trip yesterday. Pics later. All went smooth, kids were spectacular, and I would go again. Phew!

yes, Roaddy, I would like our friendship to work out. I am seeing more of M lately. Ever since I asked her to join me on that ride in May she's been friendlier. We sat and talked 'shop' (that would be school and horses) until 5:00 Tuesday night. We will see how long this lasts...she's very hot and cold. I think it depends on what is happening in her 'life'....she closes herself off many times...and I don't know why b/c she doesn't share at that point. Most friends I know need to share with someone...I'm apparently not that someone. :wink:  Oh well, will enjoy the moment. At least she isn't caddy or backstabbing.

Have fun MR!!

Hoping to get some riding in myself tomorrow....if the rain holds off. Very soggy here.

I get to leave early today, so off I go to the tack shop GRAND OPENING!! They are in a new 15,000 sq. ft. building! How big is that? I thought I heard they took over an old Walmart. Would that be about the size? Really excited about going....I love the tack store more than the mall! (that says something. hahahah)

OK, gotta run. Have a happy Friday!!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, imagine 125 feet long and 120 feet wide. That will be how much room is on the inside. Or approximately half of a football field.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH MY! What fun!!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Roadyy, sounds like you might also have found a riding buddy, likely experienced since he has horses. Nice!
> 
> Stan, I believe it's raining everywhere on the planet this week. Your spring-our fall: I find it's the best time of year to ride, cooler and in our regions, no bugs after 1st frost (no offense to Bugs). How cold does your winter get?
> 
> I received new boots (Vipers from Renegade) for my boy Eole. I'm going to do some fitting today. Working evening shifts this week end, have a nice one all of you!
> 
> For our Morgan loving friends, NS and Hunter, I'll add a precision. The sir was known for sure, the mare was of unknown origin, only speculations. But history, region, conformation and now genetics has all confirmed the Canadian horse as being THE one! :wink:
> Here, to make my point (I LOVE horse/history, can you tell?), pictures of both a Canadian and a Morgan Stallion. Hard to tell which is which?


Both are stunning! Without cheating, I have to say the one on the left looks like a photo I was given of Chaslee Superman, (Morgan) but on the right, that horse looks like Courage of Equinox! (Morgan) both are related to Laney's sire.... I'll just _randomly_ say the one on the right?


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Northernstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Celeste*: You may try to reprimand ol' Stan, but to no avail, obviously-he's just miffed @ not having a go as a stand up comedian in his youth! haha
> * My DH does a lot of hunting, and we fish- a lot of wild game eaten at our table,
> 
> *Roadyy*: So glad many in your family and region made it through the storms and floods!! I can't even imagine. Best of luck with your boy's eye, and hope it heals soon! * You sided w/Stan, btw, but I've forgiven you. MR as well... you guys are a couple of dweebs!
> 
> 
> What's this ol' Stan I will have you know since the invention of that heart pill ol' is a word of the past. And i never wanted to be a stand up comedian in my youth. To busy wearing out my heart. It was when I arrived on this thread and found it was 99.99% women, that was when I found my nitch and developed a sense of humour.
> 
> As for having to darn his own socks if DH came home with a rabbit. Tell him its not that hard. All one does is buy 7 pars of the same design and colour and as a hole appears just throw it away. They last for years.
> 
> What is a dweeb.
> 
> Bugs Every one wants an up date I have been swamped with requests so I thought I had better post,
> View attachment 425786
> 
> 
> Bugs is in love I had a talk to the trainer tonight she said he is a screem he has behaved no dirt or bucking Not bad for several months of inactivity he throws the plastic buckets over the fence and is putting his nose into every thing. I could have brought him home today but decided Tory can take him out for another 4 rides over the farm. That will get him out on his own out of sight of the other horses.
> 
> He is at the bottom of the pecking order with the other four horses but it has not bothered him, she said he seems happy to just be in the bunch.
> 
> How do I know he is in love well I whistled him He was a couple of hundred yards away. He looked up and stared at me, but did not move. Tory arrived and suddenly he had movement, towards Tory. :evil:
> 
> I pick him up on Tuesday. I am chuffed he has behaved, confirms my confidence in him, all he needs is mileage. TJ horse is ready.
> 
> Large rabbits: Turn out well on the BBQ rotating slowly on medium heat. One has to baste it with a coconut oil, garlic, American mustard and dark beer mix. finger lickin good.
> 
> Cheers all.
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked 'Like' because of the beautiful photo of Bugs- _not_ your BBQ recipe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernstar

Heading out back soon for the night feed- Sorry to invade this thread, but only have a few minutes! 

NM17: Glad to hear the field trip went well! Did you notice any wide-eyed future ornithologists among your class? 

Stan: Bugs looks like he's doing very well with his trainer, and he's quite a handsome horse! Also, I did put the aforementioned leather halter on lay-away last week-now, if someone would pass by they'd see a bit less leather halter with rope reins attached, rather than nylon! It never mattered to me anyway, but is a small luxury  

Now... Definition of a Dweeb-
"Any grown man willing to pick on a gal and her darling rabbit".......
HaHa

Actually, a Dweeb is a fun '90's term still used today- here's a simple example:

"DW, I can't find my keys! Have you seen them? I've looked everywhere!"
"DH, You Dweeb! They're right in your hand!"
Then both DW & DH have a laugh, then kiss and say,
"Have a great day! Love you!" 

See! You guys had nothing to fear!


----------



## Northernstar

Sue: My 1st edition L.M. Montgomery copy - 1917







17


----------



## tjtalon

I know nothing of Morgans except "oooh! pretty!", but will choose the one on the right, because of the trees in the background. Now, that sounds very silly, but the reasoning is: the trees on the left look, well, Canadian; the trees on the right look like those in the South that get all that Spanish moss hanging from them. 

That's my dweeb guess (yes, dweebs come in both sexes).


----------



## tjtalon

....if Eole had posted those two pictures w/similar or bland backgrounds, I'd just have to say "ooh! pretty!" And if someone said "they're both Morgans" I'd believe them....


----------



## tjtalon

Since on here all by myself tonight, will post again, while trying to wind down after work..

I realized I wasn't clear in my dweebish choice: I vote the Morgan is on the right.

Stan, I didn't miss your comment that Bugs is ready for me. Since he's being so well behaved & seems to have a penchant for the ladies, I think I'm ready for him. Just have to come up w/the million$ to come to NZ; will see what I can do after I come up w/my car payment, lol!

Hope Ms Nicker had a wonderful time at the new tack shop opening. Was thinking of you today, girlfriend, wanted to go with you, I bet you're fun to go shopping with! Especially at tack stores, I'm not so hot w/malls...you'll find me in the bookstore!

Rick, hope Little Man's eye is better, & the other 2 boys are ok too. Are the rains/floods subsiding?

Thinking of all of you but wearing out now. One more day to my week. Hope all are having a good weekend.

Later..


----------



## SueC

Hello, this turns me to mush and I thought I'd share it:


----------



## squirrelfood

Awww, the little feetsies!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Sue, that hedgehog is SOOOO cute! Is it your pet, or do they run free there?

Speaking of little,animals like that...I decided to go ahead with the hamster. My student only has three left out of ten. Another teacher is going to take one too!. So tomorrow I'll be shopping for a home for this thing. Another good thing of getting this thing is hoping to make a 'home visit' to pick the hamster up. I like to see where my kids live....gives a WHOLE new perspective on things...not sure if they will allow me to come tho...will see.:wink:

Rewinding to Thursday, my field trip day. Like I said it was wonderful, and actually the whole day was! Afterwards I stopped off to visit my dad. He seemed pretty with it....although DW never let's him speak for himself,so I am uncertain. I've had enough of her butting in...I'm going to tell her about it. Nobody in this family speaks up, I'm going to...in a nice way...but I believe part of his problem is her answering his questions for him. I will literally look him in the eye, ask him a question, and before he can speak....she answer.:evil::evil: drives me nuts! And if she doesn't get my nice hint, I will give her the evil teacher stare.....which is known to bring grown children to their knees.:evil::rofl:

Oh, back to the field trip. Got to talk to a parent, and he gave me the nicest compliment....he is really happy with his sons progress and is hoping I move to fourth grade with the bunch!:thumbsup: I needed that.

So after seeing dad, I went to the barn. I was standing there talking to mom, sharing my day when JayJay kept butting in to our conversation.:lol: I was standing outside his stall where he can reach over. He go from side to side and lay his head on my shoulder. Mom grabbed a snap shot. This isn't really posed. We were howling....he surprises us everyday with his antics!:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

So finally got to see the principal,yesterday, and we chatted. Was telling her I was looking into equine leadership conferences this summer and wondered if she would want to join me and M. She was thrilled and said YES! She's not a horse person like you and I, but I know she wants to hone her leadership skills (she's new) and wants to bring more cohesion to our staff. ( lots of cattiness from what I hear.....I stay to myself and always the last to know things. I like it that way) 

I was also telling her that I had an idea....we have a lot of at risk kids, and i think they would benefit from an equine program. You all know I've been 'searching for something' and after a few circumstances that I can't mention here, I think I found my answer. She was thrilled with my idea of an equine program and said she would support in which ever way I needed her....so I'm going to start really digging and researching.

If any of you can lead me somewhere, let me know.

Oh, here's a bird from the aviary. It's a pigeon from Africa I believe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, if you want to shop with me, you have to be able to do laps! Lol. I like to walk around and see what they have, I pick up a few things I NEED, then round two is when I make my decisions.:lol: if I didn't do that, I would spend foolishly.:wink:

I spent quite a bit, but a container of cosequin is $100. :shock: but so worth it, Jay is like another horse on it....and lasts 80 days.

Low and behold..I ran into our neighbor there! They are the mother/son who tried to sell me Chuck, the big dun, last summer. Remember Chuck Roaddy? I kept telling the son that I wanted a half dead horse...he kept showing me horses who were half broke. I fell in love with the looks of chuck, so came another day to ride, and brought M. We asked the mother to rode Chuck first....she hesitated. Flags anyone?:shock: then M rode him...then I did. He was all over the place! Not finished at all! They must have assumed I was going to,buy him on their word bc when I said no.....the son threw a fit and walked away....never to be heard of again!!! Literally! He used to supply use us with sawdust, and after that he wouldn't answer our calls!!:shock::lol::lol::lol: really shows how classy he is....huh? Lol

Anyway, this is the first opportunity I've seen the mom since then...oh, and that day last May, she picked me apart like a vulture....my boots were all wrong, my stirrups too high, why did I bring a lunge whip?????:shock: nasty.:evil: 

yesterday I could feel the awkwardness.:lol: coming from her...I was jovial...I've learned a lot in a year. I don't let people like her bother me. OH, and she made sure look in my buggy!!!!:rofl:

The store was huge...here it is.


----------



## NickerMaker71

The inside...seems they are starting to cater more to English. They don't carry the fancy jeans I like anymore.:-(


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh and TJ, if you shop with me...you have to be totally honest....like with the sunglasses....lol

I took a selfie and sent it to my sister since I was alone....she said NO!:lol:

Oh speaking of...neighbor lady was shocked I traveled over there 'all by myself'...she was with a friend. All by myself??? I go places and eat out by myself all the time! If I didn't, I'd be stuck home!! Would she aghast to know I fly all over the US alone too? Hahahaha.


----------



## squirrelfood

Nicker, ain't it grand that some of us are grown up enough to not need a sitter when we go out?


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I beg you to get your best computer geek person to burn that picture out of creation. It seriously added 20 years to your age. Your sister is so right about those being wrong on you. The look you have with them on reminds me of Aunt Acid seen all over Book of Faces.lol

That tack store looks like the size of TSC on the inside. Was it bigger than your local TSC? The one they just opened here has all the clothes and boots on the right as you walk in then the aisles of dog food and supplies leading down to the horse and cattle. The middle behind the registers starts with the signs, whatnots, tools, knives and so on then the pullets and ducklings before the electric fence parts. To the left of the register has the chainsaws, wheel barrows, welding equipment, trailer parts and tractor parts. Outside to the right is where all the gates, stock tanks, round panels, rubber mats and pine shavings are.

Not sure how other TSC are set up.


The pic with Jay on your shoulder is perfect view of the relationship you describe with him. I mentioned else where about Little Man doing the same thing. Trusty and Doc have no care for showing emotion, only feed me, brush me, ride me if you must then leave me alone. I know you said Jay is usually that way, but I have a feeling you may start seeing more of this from him as he is really connecting with you. Especially after you learned the push off technique and it's power to bring them in.


Keeley will be at the barn at 1pm to meet dw to trim the feet. I stood back and looked them over last night and they are very ready for it. I am looking forward to them be trimmed good and should be plenty ready for some riding come Monday afternoon.

Terry, they are doing great in the eye department. All are completely back to normal, but I gave them all another dose of Benadryl last night just to make sure they get that extra boost of fight to get any lingering bit out.

Will be working today and, for the first time in 6 years, tomorrow to make up for lost hours in three days of rain outs. I still may not make 40 hours with tomorrow unless we work a full day instead of the half day mentioned.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh and TJ, if you shop with me...you have to be totally honest....like with the sunglasses....lol
> 
> I took a selfie and sent it to my sister since I was alone....she said NO!:lol:
> 
> Oh speaking of...neighbor lady was shocked I traveled over there 'all by myself'...she was with a friend. All by myself??? I go places and eat out by myself all the time! If I didn't, I'd be stuck home!! Would she aghast to know I fly all over the US alone too? Hahahaha.


 

I really don't know how to say this, and I don't mean to hurt, of insult you, but please, please, ditch those glasses your horse will not get over it.:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: Yeah, big NO on those big sunglasses. Doesn't work.


----------



## Eole

*TJ*, you are very observant: Canadian is the one on the left. And Morgan on the right. I noticed after posting that the trees behind gave the answer! 

*NM, *lovely picture with Jay. And no offense meant, but awful one with glasses. (you wanted honesty? :lol You can trust your sister's taste. That store is huge! It wouldn't be good on my purse. Good thing I live far from those places. Bad thing it's so easy ordering on internet...


> ...neighbor lady was shocked I traveled over there 'all by myself'


 That's a little strange, like coming from another century. Need a chaperone anyone?
The principal is supporting your ideas of an equine program, that's exciting! No matter the outcome, it will give you an opportunity to explore the subject. I feel you have a door opening, don't you?

*Roadyy*, glad the eye problem is gone. I love to see all the horses freshly trimmed. I think DH will trim this week, they grow faster this time of year.

*TJ*, this is your Friday, so have a nice week end. Lesson on Monday?

One good ( and a tad envious) thought for *MR* who is riding-camping this week end. Hope it isn't too wet and flooded.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, Eole, today is my Friday (hear "gratitude'!) I think I will get a lesson Monday. Oh, and the pictures: I was thinking last night, despite the trees give-away, that I would've chosen the one on the right for Morgan anyway. I think I remember reading somewhere eons ago that breeders w/Morgans were trying to get a high set for the tail (to look flashy for carriages, I guess). One on the right has that going on, but then I thought maybe the stallion was just twisting his tail in a stallionish moment, so didn't post that thought last night.

Have to go get ready for work, hoping for a quiet day.


----------



## ellen hays

Hello all

Hope everyone is doing well.

Roaddy Hope you didn't get washed away. I've been enjoying the pictures of your place.

Nicker I have to agree with the general consensus re: the glasses. NO!!!!!! Don't get them.

We are having blackberry winter here. Unseasonably cool. The blackberry bushes are in full bloom. Never fails. Don't ask how it happens. :? No frost though and my garden is safe. Chicks are growing like weeds, and eating like that too. Momma game chicken from across the street, still resides in my barn with her 10 little fluff balls that follow her everywhere. I've got to get a camera. :shock: Not this month, funds are low. Someday. What will you do when there is something in the avatar section, and not a blank with a ? mark...! There will probably be shell shock.:shock::shock::shock: Oh noooooo!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Suec I notice a couple of pages back, you showing a picture of a very cute little animal. Is that a hedgehog. It is adorable. I have fallen behind reading posts on this thread and missed that when I zoomed thru trying to catch up. Is it native to Australia? Maybe I need to get one and add it to my farm menagerie.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I got caught up in the glasses and Jay's pose and forgot to praise the Principals support of the equine program. That is extremely exciting and really hope it takes off with the enthusiasm you have for it.

Terry, hope the day is easy and leads into a great dual day off with a great lesson on Monday.

Ellen, we didn't get near the water damage here as Pensacola received. I saw several pictures posted of the devastation from flooding there and feel just as bad for them as for the people from my home town. I hope you and yours are not the worse for the weather than came through.

Eole, you are right about the feet growing faster now than usual. I kept a watch on their feet the last 2 weeks and they were in need of a trim, but weren't looking as bad as they are now. The flaring is starting and chips are showing. I'm sure they are ready for a pedicure and feeling nice and even.

I hope MR is enjoying a great camping trip and brings back great pics to share.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick thing before I go out the door: yesterday I found Timothy transfixed by the sight of a robin in the fake tree I have on the balcony (Savannah took a look, yawned, & went away, like "It's a bird. It's where I can't get to it. So, whatever..). Thought the robin was just being curious, but saw it again (due to Tim being glued to the door screen) a few minutes ago.

Oh my. Wonder if the robin has decided to nest in my fake tree? That would be cool!

Have a very good day all..


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, that hedgehog is SOOOO cute! Is it your pet, or do they run free there?


No, we don't have hedgehogs in Australia, it's just a cute photo my husband found online. Wouldn't mind having one like that as a pet but it's dangerous of course, I'd probably spend hours every day cooing to it and I have too much stuff on for that, plus it wouldn't be in the hedgehog's best interests...


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Here, to make my point (I LOVE horse/history, can you tell?), pictures of both a Canadian and a Morgan Stallion. Hard to tell which is which?


I like the one on the left. What is it with people thinking it's attractive to pose a horse as if it's urinating??? Does anyone in Canada do that?


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Suec I notice a couple of pages back, you showing a picture of a very cute little animal. Is that a hedgehog. It is adorable. I have fallen behind reading posts on this thread and missed that when I zoomed thru trying to catch up. Is it native to Australia? Maybe I need to get one and add it to my farm menagerie.


Nah, not in Australia. I'm catching up too... how's the garden?


----------



## Stan

We have hedge hogs in NZ. For years they were treated as something that needed to be gotten rid of because they carry all manner disease, and they might, just like any other animal including the ones reading the post. Got ya.

However they are good to have around in the garden as they keep the snail and slug population in check. There is a reason for all animals and insects as a balance for each other. So why are we here?.

SWMBO is in Auckland today looking after her mother. I am having a very stressfull time at work and now have to repair the fences Things are not going well.

I dispatched one of the sheep two weeks ago and the one left hooked onto Bugs for companionship. That was O/K at least I knew where it was as it is responsible for damaging the fences and therefore destined for the freezer.

Bugs being taken away the sheep was calling and a little lost, however the farmer whose land goes around our place cattle got out and onto the road then decided the grass was greener in our place. The sheep seeing new companions busted through the fence and joined them. So when they were rounded up there was the sheep with the cattle being driven back to there own paddock. I was told this but thought the sheep had been returned.

Yesterday while inspecting the fences I noticed the sheep was not around so it looks like it has done a runner again. Something for me and Bugs to do next week once I have located it. I am hoping when I go to retrieve the sheep it will recognise Bugs and follow. If not, Ill have to shoot it and clean it where it drops. But for now I have half a days work fixing the damage the sheep have done to the fences before Bugs and SWMBO gets home.

The trouble with sheep once they have learnt to push through a fence and even if it is electrified, they keep on doing it and have to be dispatched.

So its 08-45 on Sunday morning. I have vacuumed the house, done the washing and put it away, well that is mine. I have dumped the lady stuff on the bed for her to sort. I have also stacked another 4 meters of fire wood and cleaned up the kitchen well except for the table. One has to leave the mags flung around otherwise SWMBO might think she has come home to the wrong home.

My daughters brain scan showed there was nothing there to be alarmed about, well not quite right, she said there was nothing there. But I knew that already as who in there right mind would live in the south island where it snows.

And on the subject of My daughter who I love dearly. When she brought her husband home to meet me and SWMBO that is before they got married. I thought I would do the fatherly thing and cook a large roast and a very big rice pudding, and, put him through the hoops the fathers of the girls I went out with did to me.

We were sitting down having a general talk about his prospects and aims for his future when I asked. Well what are your intentions with my daughter. 

He looked me straight in the eye and said I intend to marry her. That stopped me in my tracks and took away my plans to have him in the hot seat for a time. So not only did he destroy those plans, he also helped himself to a second helping of rice pudding. Now, everyone knows the bit left over is for the cook to have late when no one is not looking. This kid fitted right in, he knew, first in best dressed. Time to fix the fences.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC 

The garden is coming right along. Will plant okra around mid to late May and I've got bell pepper plants that I am going to plant in a week. It will be complete, then the fun part starts. Every morning I hoe a row or two to stay ahead of the grass. Will do that until everything starts to come in. Then, I process and preserve. By the end of the summer I am wondering why I put myself thru this. But, then when its cold I have my food I put up with tender loving care That somehow makes it special! Oh and about the horses standing like they're going to urinate. I trained Red to do that because he is so tall, it takes a few inches off the climb. Most of the time people feel it is a showy thing to do. It is strange though. I am careful to use a mounting block so I do stress his spine. He is pretty stout though.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Nah, not in Australia. I'm catching up too... how's the garden?


Ooooh! I _love_ hedgehogs!! So ironic, Sue, that you would post that photo! Before I got Benjamin, I was 1/8th of a hair's breadth from getting a hedgehog. As they're native to places such as the UK, I did a ton of research as for the proper food/care, and meal worms are indeed plentiful here, as well as their other needs. Hedgehog owners have forums and websites, believe it or not! _Anyway,_ he would have cost around $200.00, (which was worth it), but would not have been appropriate to our budget at the time. (Could you imagine saying to the Mortgage Co., "Oh, I'm sorry! I can't pay the bill this month because I just bought a hedgehog!"? HaHa_ Then_ I became a horse owner!! A hedgehog is definitely in the future plan, however! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy: Very happy to hear about your horse's eye!!! Terrific news 

Stan: You would really enjoy the movie, "The Father Of The Bride" with Steve Martin- (if you haven't seen it already). It was a comedy made in the '90's, (Dweeb years, haha) and you will find yourself laughing from the 1st scene to the last. It's one of our favorites 

Eole: Thank you for sharing the two photos last night! I had limited time, so was focusing solely on the horses, and nothing else. Didn't even look @ the background. I see I chose correctly, however! It's always neat to learn of new things in the equine world, in which is a continuous journey. Definitely share any interesting Canadian horses/history you can think of! 
** A laugh on me- I had posted that "Both are related to Laney's sire".... realistically, both horses I mentioned would have been related to Laney on her sire's_ side_.... I do mean it when I say how much I'd love these girls if they had no papers at all, however 

Ellen: You'd chuckle to know that I don't even have daffodils yet!! Your garden sounds delicious already- thank goodness there are others in the valleys here who have farms and garden vegetables to sell in the summer! We're @ 1,400 ft on sandy soil, (thus the reason for so many pine forests), but there are many lush orchards and farms elsewhere. ** If you have a cell phone that can take photos, by the way, you can send them to your own email, and voila! That's how I do it!


----------



## ellen hays

Stan You are slipping. You are talking about the hedgehog as if it has value other than food. Yes, parboiled not fried:? Maybe even bar b qued. Almost a tinge of fondness in your post for the little critter:shock:

Northernstar If I had a hedgehog, I would probably do like SueC says, and sit there cooing at the little fellow I just can't get over that little face and them feet. My chickens like mealworms and I feed them mealworms in the winter. If I got a hedgehog, I guess I would have to raise mealworms. Some people do.

I meant to say about making Red stretch to get on him, that I do not want to stress his spine. I left the "not" out. I don't want to turn the ole boy into a pretzel:shock:


----------



## Koolio

Stan - glad to hear your daughter is OK and congratulations on the new son-in-law. I hope your sheep turns up soon. You gotta count those little stinkers every night you know...

Ellen hays - I'm waiting on pictures of your garden! It is still way too early t plant here, and snow expected again tomorrow. The daffodils along the side of the house are up, but no flowers yet. It's been too cold. We are also still waiting for the leaves to come out on the trees. Usually last week of April first week of May this happens, but the last few years have been 3-4 weeks late. It seems spring is on hold here again,

Tjtalon - glad you are riding on Monday. It would be neat if the robin nests in your fake tree.

Roadyy - glad to hear LM's eye is better and you ducked the nasty weather. 

Nicker - I agree with everyone else on the glasses and think someone had it right when they said Aunt Acid. LOL!! In the pictures with Jay and every other one, you are beautiful! 

No riding today but I did move a huge pile of poop from out of my paddock with the new tractor. I'm getting pretty good at working the loader now. . 

This afternoon my riding club held a "horse playground" day where riders got together and played with their horses over and through a number of man made obstacles. I've never seen a horse playground before and was impressed. Now I wish I had taken a horse but Cheeky Pony is still coughing with runny nose and I cannot be sure my other horses aren't carrying the same thing even though they aren't sick. The vet comes Tuesday to check out Cheeky, so if we get a clean bill of health, I will remove the quarantine on my herd and to to the Mother's Day horse show next Saturday.

DH and DS have been building a large lizard cage all afternoon. My son desperately wants to get an Ackie monitor lizard. Maybe those of you down under know of these? He is a herpetology nut and loves exotic pets. The Ackies don't get too large for a monitor and they are legal here, so I can live with that. I was tremendously relieved to find out that Western Hognose snakes :shock: are illegal as pets here! Why couldn't he just like horses?? LOL!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan You are slipping. You are talking about the hedgehog as if it has value other than food. Yes, parboiled not fried:? Maybe even bar b qued. Almost a tinge of fondness in your post for the little critter:shock:
> 
> Northernstar If I had a hedgehog, I would probably do like SueC says, and sit there cooing at the little fellow I just can't get over that little face and them feet. My chickens like mealworms and I feed them mealworms in the winter. If I got a hedgehog, I guess I would have to raise mealworms. Some people do.
> 
> I meant to say about making Red stretch to get on him, that I do not want to stress his spine. I left the "not" out. I don't want to turn the ole boy into a pretzel:shock:


When young they are cute, but full grown. I did not want to offend by giving my recipe for BBQ hedge hog however on a hunting trip some time ago the shooting was not that good. I kept on missing. I happened upon this strange critter a hedge hog. He was round and plump, not easy to handle and when one did the spines would cause considerable discomfort. I already had the fire going and the hot plate even though small was going to be big enough for him splayed out. His feet would hang over the edge and not cook which was going to be a let down because the toes and the claws get nice and crisp. That was a dilemma for me so I cooked sausages instead.

Did you really think I would eat a hedge hog. The spines get every where and by the time you have picked them off the plate the meat has gone cold. Not worth the effort. but if one does persist it is a delicate meat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi everyone!

Laughing, laughing at all the sunglasses comments.:lol: yes, I wanted honesty. That's why I love,you guys! :wink: Roaddy, I literally spit water onto my iPad as I read your post?:rofl: I had to look again...yes, it aged me.

Actually I think the last couple,pics I posted I looked ragged. Tired and old....ugh.:-(. So...I slept in this morning and took a twoish hour nap today. Sleep is good for the brain and body...I sleep when I need it.:wink:

Had a nice hour ride today. The winds had Jay looking foe something I couldn't see or smell, but he still did well.

Eole, yes,that tack store is hard on the pocket book. Good thing it's 1 1/2 hours away. But I'm used to driving. Anything decent is that distance away around here.

Roaddy, yes, it's about the size of,our TS, and ours is set up about the same...maybe a tad smaller as we are a small town.

As far as the equine program....it will be work, but the biggest hurtle is support, and I know I have the admins....so now I can go with it! Exciting!! I even thought this might be an opportunity for Rainn to get a little attention! We will see. I am not interested in getting the kids to ride, but use leadership skills. I have a couple this year that could use the 'therapy' a horse can give.

Finally got the license plate for the trailer today. YEEHAA. Shoes are scheduled in a couple weeks. And my farrier says the warmer weather does make the feet grow faster. I kinda hate to putt them on, Jay is riding well without them.

Stan, did I miss something? Didn't know your daughter was sick. Congrats on the new son in law!

Still have more reading to,do...have a good night all!


----------



## squirrelfood

Northernstar, my daffodils are all done and I have iris blooming. Big fat buds about to pop on the roses. You live WAY too far north!


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar Cell phone, that is a great idea. Cell phones don't have reception here because of lack of towers, but I could send them when I am getting reception. I need to see if the camera part of the phone works without reception. If it does, how do I send photos to this site? Help:shock:


----------



## Celeste

It has been a beautiful day here. I went for a nice ride and then I went to my son's party. We were boring and didn't stay long. There were a lot of people there and some of them were annoying.............


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio That is ok. Long winters are good. I believe you said you did not have tornados there. That makes a long winter well worth it. Trust me:shock: As far as the garden, you can always go to the grocery store or farmers market. Sometimes, I wonder if the farmers market wouldn't be more practical than what I do. I don't know. But gardening keeps me busy and out of trouble. lol


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Oh and about the horses standing like they're going to urinate. I trained Red to do that because he is so tall, it takes a few inches off the climb. Most of the time people feel it is a showy thing to do. It is strange though. I am careful to use a mounting block so I do not stress his spine. He is pretty stout though.


Maybe you could try a little rope ladder like they have for getting back into boats after a swim! :lol: It's also portable in case you fall off away from your mounting block! :lol:

He hedgehog food value: I'm surprised Stan hasn't given us a recipe for whole hedgehog baked in clay... he really is slipping at the moment... :wink:


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> Could you imagine saying to the Mortgage Co., "Oh, I'm sorry! I can't pay the bill this month because I just bought a hedgehog!"? HaHa


:rofl:




> _Then_ I became a horse owner!!


I see you went for the more economical option! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Did you really think I would eat a hedge hog. The spines get every where and by the time you have picked them off the plate the meat has gone cold. Not worth the effort. but if one does persist it is a delicate meat.


Clearly it is a matter of developing the technique. This is why native Australians coated our spiny echidnas in enough clay to cover their spines, and then baked them whole in hot coals. The finished roast was simply split down the middle, and eaten out of its clay shell that safely contained all spines. No nasty spines on your plate. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds delicious. 

MN17, glad you got the humor and wasn't offended. I second guessed myself as it looked rather harsh and really didn't have that intention. Glad you got plenty of rest.

Our neighbor across the way has invited us to raid the garden as he always plants more than they can use. He does it just for the busy body idea.

I sold all my t posts, wire, gate, insulators and hay ring that I used for the horses here at the house this evening. Also have a guy driving 3 hours to look at buying my horse trailer tomorrow around lunch. I was going to work all day, but agreed to take off at noon to meet him so he could have time to drive back with it before dark.


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - we do have tornados here, although not so many or so severe as the Midwestern US. In 1987 an F4 tornado went through about 10 miles from where I live, killing 27 people. In 2000 an F3 tornado about 100 miles south killed 12 people. They say we get an average of 16 tornados a year in this province.

When it comes to weather, I wonder why we live here. We get 7 month long winters with heavy snow and -40 and colder temperatures and then tornados in the summer. I have seen snow in every month except July. We have bears, cougars and wolves, but not many poisonous snakes or bugs if you don't count the jumbo mosquitoes. We don't have typhoons, hurricanes or too many earthquakes. It could snow on May 25 and then there could be mosquitoes and a severe thunderstorm with the threat of tornadoes on May 26.

That said, I can't imagine living anywhere else as despite the crazy weather, we have a good quality of life with good jobs, affordable housing and great friends. Once we do get to planting, the long summer days make our crops and gardens grow and produce like crazy.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> It has been a beautiful day here. I went for a nice ride and then I went to my son's party. We were boring and didn't stay long. There were a lot of people there and some of them were annoying.............


Age can do that:lol: but here is a quote I often use with my work mates I am the oldest in the office so it fits as I frequently get some form of negative comment but however I am also the only one that hits the standards required. I thing that brings out the green monster in them.

here it is.
Young people think old people are fools.
Old people know young people are.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Clearly it is a matter of developing the technique. This is why native Australians coated our spiny echidnas in enough clay to cover their spines, and then baked them whole in hot coals. The finished roast was simply split down the middle, and eaten out of its clay shell that safely contained all spines. No nasty spines on your plate. :lol:


 
Ill give that one a try but it would be a little bland with no garlic and the such like . Hang on a minute, you did not say if they gutted the animal or just dispatched it and then applied clay.


----------



## SueC

Whether or not you gut depends on personal taste! And feel free to add garlic or any other herbs, spices and so forth. I mean, do you reckon KFC would be palatable without the herbs and spices? (In fact in that case it's debatable if it's palatable even with them, _barf_...)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello to all!

Interesting conversation on food topics.:wink: I must say...I do love the finger licking good taste of KFC.. I don't eat it often, as I am quite sure it's pretty bad for my health...but gosh is it yummy!

My pup is not doing well again.:-(. Back to only nibbles of food, getting dang skinny. I've increased her pain meds. She still wants to go, and is constantly under foot at the barn. Won't let me out of her sight. We believe she'll go until she just gives out.

DH is concerned he will come home and find her dead at lunch. He's feeling the ' pinch of death' I felt the first go round. He's never experienced this before....until being with me, he wasn't an animal person. 

I'm going to try feeding her plain cooked chicken as a last resort before calling the vet again.:-(. I think I am a bit more prepared this time...

Going to a bridal shower today. While out I will get a new home for my hamster.. I'm excited!

Hoping to get a short ride in after the shower. Fingers crossed.

Hope the sun is shining where you are. Have a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning

Koolio Sorry about my misinfo on you having tornados. I hate to hear about fatalities and injuries from those things. With the long cold winter, you have the real deal. 

SueC I like the ladder idea. Red is so tall, it would be like climbing into a tree house. And, yeah, having horses is going the "real" economical route.

Nickers Hope the harsh joshing about the glasses was not taken wrong. The glasses take away from your attractiveness. We can't have that. Love the picture of you standing next to your horse.

Stan Just put it in clay with some garlic and go with it.

Tj Hope your riding lesson goes well Monday.

Northernstar Hang in there those daffodils will finally bloom. After the winter we had here, I don't know how people stand those winters where the temperatures we had here this past winter are the norm. Trust me, I admire you. 5 degrees F is the only thing that would drive me to go under the house and wrap pipes.. 

I am sure I always overlook please forgive. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

The boys got their feet done yesterday and DW said Little Man rested his head on her shoulder while Keeley was at work. She said by the end of the second hoof it was all she could do to hold him up as he went to sleep.

They should be ready for a ride this evening and the next two days. I will saddle Doc up this afternoon and go check out some of the trails first then try Little Man on them. I may do some work with Trusty on the tractor tires if there is enough time. There is an extra tarp by my shop that I'll take out there to start his desensitizing all over again. 


I made DW and DD happy yesterday as I sent them to the local water park to buy their season passes.


----------



## ellen hays

Squirrelfood Love the daffodils and iris. A lady gave me some iris last year. Only one bloomed this year. It was beautiful. I am looking forward to next year, hopefully all of them will bloom. The lady had a beautiful collection of colors. When they do bloom, it will be like unwrapping presents to see what colors I got.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy It sounds like you work on desensitizing regularly. I have been studying groundwork techniques. I guess that is something that you do as regularly as riding. I am still learning. I hope all of this research on groundwork will pay off for me this year. I am afraid not to get back into the saddle. Too much time has past as it is. What is the work you do with the tractor tires:? I'm going to feel like an idiot if it not to do with groundwork. Oh well


----------



## Celeste

If I looked as good as Nicker does, I would wear what ever glasses I liked and laugh at everybody because I looked better than they did no matter what the glasses looked like..............


----------



## PStari

Hello Everyone. I am new to the site; 47 years and have acquired my very first horse! My girl has been around horses her whole life and I have had the pleasure of being around them for about 2 years. I loved socializing with them all with no favorites. Then all of a sudden my hairdresser says "You can have that white one way out there in the pasture." You just cannot say "No" to that kind of a gift!!!! I did Not want a white horse....no, no, no. He came home with us.....I am stupid, sappy totally in Love with him; and it's mutual!!! The wonder and joy of that is just so amazing and overwhelming. 

I cruise through the site often and read the posts and get all kinds of data and info and being almost a 1/2 century I think "What am I doing with a horse? For the first time? I am such a guppy and Thank God he knows more than me!"


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the madness and always emptied pockets of horse ownership. The cheapest part of living a life of horse people is acquiring them.lol I hope you can share pics of him soon and tell us more about him.


Celeste, me and Stan have been telling her the beauty part for a while now. I never said the glasses took away from her beauty, only that they made her look older with that stern face she used in the pose. She is too young and vibrant to wear something that counters that.


Ellen, I usually try some little thing every so often just to keep their minds working for desentizing. Here lately I have gotten lax on any of it. I had him pretty good going since I was riding him all the time when I got him last year then got tied up working with the green horses and left him sit too much. Now I ride a little more and he has gotten spooky with some things again so I want to fix it before it gets unsafe. The tractor tires are filled with dirt and are right beside each other so I can get them to climb up on them then up on the biggest one in the middle then down to one of the other smaller ones before stepping back down to the ground. Builds muscle and footing.


----------



## squirrelfood

ellen hays said:


> Squirrelfood Love the daffodils and iris. A lady gave me some iris last year. Only one bloomed this year. It was beautiful. I am looking forward to next year, hopefully all of them will bloom. The lady had a beautiful collection of colors. When they do bloom, it will be like unwrapping presents to see what colors I got.



I have a 60 foot row, with another 10 foot row off each end. MANY colors.
Yes, it takes them a good year to settle in sometimes, before they bloom well.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey Celeste and Roaddy....I'm keeping you two around!!!!!!:lol::lol: you're great for my self esteem!!! Hahahaha

Cooked up some chicken and yea....doggie doo ATE! Didn't want to give too much as she hasn't been eating...don't need her vomiting on the new carpet.:shock: hang I there little girl..hang in there.:wink:

Gotta run, talk later!


----------



## Roadyy

I hope doggie does improve and can stay pain free for both sakes.


I have had 2 more inquiries on my horse trailer this morning. Seems I have priced it too low like I did with the fencing surplus so several people are looking to jump on it. I told the 2 today that I already scheduled a meeting with the guy 3 hours away and would let them know if he didn't get it. They both offered more than my asking price to come get it now. I extended my appreciation, but explained I don't operate that way. They understood, albeit with discontent. Just means I don't have to lower my price if I don't want to as I have an obo above my listed price. First time of obo working out to barter me for a higher price rather than for a lower one. Very strange uncharted territory for me.


----------



## ellen hays

PStari Welcome This is a great bunch! Stay around and enjoy. I love this site, and the nice thing is that they are very open and excepting. Come up with interesting things. Never a dull moment.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, hope the trailer goes to the best, right person.

Nicker, happy to hear doggie ate the chicken; you both hang in there.

Have been looking & "liking" for a couple of days, but not much to add. Just doing the chores today. The robin showed up again this morning, but maybe it's just looking for bugs.

Wecome, PSt!

Looking forward to tomorrow, hope I get some good sleep, which hasn't happened this past week w/too much $$worry bogging me down. But, it'll be HorseMonday no matter what!


----------



## ellen hays

:lol:Hey everybody

My neighbor that is building down the road called and asked me if I wanted to ride. I got that knot of butterflies in my stomach when I heard the R word:shock: I made myself blurt out, Yea a a h!!!! I would love to!!!! I went and got Red saddled and bridled and waited. When she got there I walked him down there and we visited for a little while, then I put him in the roundpen while they ate lunch. I worked him without a halter and made him change directions turning towards me several times I invited him in several times but, he didn't respond so I continued to work him. Finally I gave him the join up queue and he walked in to me. I turned and he followed me around. I had done this about 8 yrs ago and he finally remembered. My friend told me she would ride him and let me ride their dead broke horse. I don't know if yall understand about anxiety, but I was scared to death and glad she offered that. She did some ground work with Red and got the edge off and we climbed aboard and went to the trails. Made me really appreciate where I live. Wow it was wonderful. She is a really good horsewoman and very confident. Red did great. She said he just needs trail time and daily groundwork. This is the first time I have really felt positive about riding him. What a great feeling to ride the trails again.:lol::lol::lol: I couldn't wait to come back and tell yall. This is a big step for me because I have been trying to get over fear of riding after a fall and several other things. The anxiety has been like a wall. I think the wall is coming down! Thank God!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh, Sue! I'm cracking up!!! Just a tad contradictory, eh? HaHa
Here's what I meant to say: About 6 yrs ago I almost bought a hedgehog, but it was too expensive for our budget then. I bought Benjamin, however, for $10 from a family hobby farm.... Now that I have horses, no go with a hedgehog ($200 goes for hay!), but maybe in the future!

** I do have Peeps now too-he's very sweet, and was not $200.... Here he is when I got him, and only weighed 8 oz. Now he's 1yr and 1 lb


----------



## squirrelfood

Y'all are going to force me to get another piggie!


----------



## Northernstar

NM: I love the photo with Jay, (Star does the same thing!!) and agree with Celeste that you're quite a lovely gal! 

Koolio: I think it's awesome that you and your husband are so supportive of your son! I love herps too, and it's cool to introduce them to folks who always thought they were 'slimy/gross', etc.... Western hog nose? We have the eastern hog nose and boy, do they put on quite a 'scary' display!! I would too if I didn't have any fangs! Did you get a splotch of snow today, btw? Just a pathetic 2 min showing @ sunrise, then just cold with some sun all day-it's been cold w/rain all week, so no complaints! Got up to 48 f 

Sq Food: I have some iris too, and I'll see them in June! HaHa I love living "Too far north"!! But Koolio, I believe is farther than me-probably Eole as well... I'll have to take the time to check out a map. I never complain of cold, fresh air on my face, but you'll chuckle to read complaints when it gets to 80 

Ellen: WAY TO GO ON THE TRAIL RIDE!!! That's outstanding. Bet you're smiling still! Simple how-to with cell photos: I'm in the same boat w/signal, (we also have a land-line). 1. Enter your email address into your cell contacts 2. Take photo, then choose to send it. Instead of going to a person, it goes to your computer (I have a basic phone, btw!) 3. When you see it on your email inbox, you can save it to your computer, then put it on your avatar/and replies. * Just begin w/ the cell part and take it from there-I'm far from a tech genius- Roadyy is though! 

Pstari: A warm welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your 1st horse!! I'll never forget as long as I live how I felt when I got Star. It's the most wondrous, awesome feeling in the world, and your post made me smile.... enjoy your boy, and share all of your adventures


----------



## Northernstar

Commencing hijacking this thread again, and I apologize! I've been outside all day going from horses to hiking to horses, now DH is home from fishing trip (success!) Just thought I'd share a few photos I took today 







Morning feed today @ sunrise... 37 deg, a smidgeon of snow for only 2 min, then yay sun! 

"Thank you for the sun, the one that shines on everyone...Who feels love?" -Oasis


----------



## Northernstar

Today's hike-A Bald Eagle had just landed in one of those pines, and I stood there waiting forever to see if he'd be more visible... Oh well, at least you know he's there! Come to think of it, I didn't even get 1/2 of my face! HaHa Good thing I'm not a professional


----------



## Northernstar

Our latest blue bird nest box- (DH builds ours from the standard Peterson design) I monitor the nesting behavior every few wks.... some will have tree swallows, which are always welcome... Looks like a warm day, but didn't get past 45! Typical northern lawn-sand with grass splotches, but that's ok


----------



## squirrelfood

Northernstar, it made 90 here today. Basking...........


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar Those pictures are beautiful. Especially the one of the sunrise. My favorite part of the day.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey gang I need help. I took some pictures with my cellphone this a.m.. I managed to send one of Red, my horse, to my email. Can I send that email to this thread. Hope so. Wow I could show yall my horse, place, critters, trails, and on and on......But I don't know where to go from here:?


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Hey gang I need help. I took some pictures with my cellphone this a.m.. I managed to send one of Red, my horse, to my email. Can I send that email to this thread. Hope so. Wow I could show yall my horse, place, critters, trails, and on and on......But I don't know where to go from here:?


This sounds great ellen:
Open your email and save them to your computer.
Use the paperclip symbol while writing a post here to upload from your computer.
While typing text and wanting a pic select the down arrow next to the paperclip.
Select the pic you want to insert.
I believe if you choose not to select the pics via the down arrow they default to the bottom of your message.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all,

Ellen, so happy for,you, glad you got out. No worries about being nervous about being in the saddle. We've all been there...and not that long ago. I know when I got Jay, less than a year ago, each time I got on I was scared. It didn't help that my family constantly kept telling be...be careful, be careful! I finally said STOP IT. I need confidence, and all your precaution was making me doubt myself. We've all been there".....

Nothing earth shattering here. Bought a mansion for my hamster.:lol:

Thanks NS for the nice compliment. 

I raced home from the shower to ride...and after I was dressed.....thought...it's cold, I'm tired.....I napped!:shock: I sound lazy don't i?

Our weather here stinks. All weekend it's been off and on rain and windy. I looked at the weekly weather and decided I would rather wait. It's to warm to 60 s and 70 s this week. It was barely 50 today. Down to 34 tonight...needless to say my horses are still furry.:-(

also, I don't know if our azaleas will make it tonight, so here is a pic. They are beautiful this year.

Doggie doo is eating the chicken up well. Phew, that makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well hello everyone::
I made it back around 4:00pm today.

I finished unpacking and took a shower, everyone else is still asleep.:lol:
I know longer smell like horse urine, at camp no one notices.

A little run down of the adventure.
*Thursday:* We visited camp, camp looked good the river did not.
My wife didn't even want to bring the horses, we took them anyway.

*Friday:* 40 minute trip, arrived at camp around noon and set up.
Now we walked and talked to all sorts of people, a few brave souls crossed the river.
We decided not to ride (at least without a saddle) on Friday.
My daughter got bored and I was rather down about not riding.
Let's just hop on two of these horses and ride all the short trails near camp.
Sold:: head gear no saddle off we went!
Over two hours later albeit wet black backside on both of us.
We had a blast cantered all the trails near camp.
Here is where the good part comes, while packing for myself I forgot a change of jeans.:shock:
Meatball subs and sweet potato fries for dinner.

*Saturday:* Breakfast 7:00am Eggs, french toast and bacon.
All saddled and on the trail at nine.
River came down a lot, we passed at one crossing but did two others.
Trails were very dry considering all the rain.
Couldn't see the river bottom, had to cross slow and feel for boulders.
About a 2 hour 8.5 mile ride, rode serious steep terrain in a few spots.
Small group about 7 of us, 11:30am and I have decided it was time for a nap.
Lunch first chicken salad and or tuna salad with some extra munchies.
Now back to my nap till 3:30pm, rest makes us beautiful right?:lol:
My daughter rode with others on another ride of 4 hours on my horse.
She now rides the hot one, I might get my walker back now.
They could not cross the river in that direction twice as much water.
Two forks with a dam spillway merge here.
Dinner seasoned pork tenderloin, baked potato, salad, and green bean casserole.
Band started around 8:00pm till 12:15, good music, much fun.

*Sunday:* eggs, biscuit and sausage, and ham for a feast.
Ride time @ 10:00 for our little group of 7, we picked up an extra rider.
My wife's horse got a little unglued so the three of us branched off in another direction.
All horses do not get along, appreciate it when they do.
All scheduled rides were cancelled due to the responsibility of managed rides and the river.
Back in camp @ 1:30 and we left @ 3:00.
Had a Blast!

Got the camera unloaded, I need to reduce these 8 meg files before I can post them.
No pics on the trail, terrain, water, and camera would not mix.
I need to buy the GoPro camera.

Have a great evening all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, sounds like a BLAST!!!! Woohoo, what fun!:thumbsup::clap:

Happy to hear I'm not the only one who likes to nap......does the body and brain GOOD! (And anyone who encounters me! Hahahaha). :rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

I don't know if this is going to work, but if it does this is my horse Red [email protected]@@@ Im becoming tech literate Now if I can just remember how I did this arhggggggg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Small dam in Daniels Maryland








Azaleas, mine are busting loose too NM 








Deep water around the trees








One of 4 roads @ camp.
We only had about 125 attend
Lots of room compared to norm















My horses on the highline






















Band in action.


----------



## Eole

And I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one loving good food on camping trips. 
MR, your week end story had me smile many times. (especially "forgot a change of jeans")  Sounds like a good start of riding season for you.

NM, spectacular azaleas, wow. Mine (way smaller) will bloom in 3 weeks.

Ellen, looking forward to you sharing pictures of your world. I imagine it very lovely.

Beautiful pictures NS. And I'm expecting the return of "my" bluebird this week. Unusual in this region, we have just one male staying here every year, I recognize his song (he repeats his song ALL day long). I had a family one summer, maybe a nesting box would help them settle. (showed yours to DH and had a sparkle of interest )


----------



## ellen hays

Wow! Maryland Rider great pictures shaken not stirred 
Thanks yall for helping me with the picture import process. The cellphone doesn't do quality pictures, but will do for now. See I really do have a red horse:lol:


----------



## Eole

Welcome PStari! It seems you found a good partner as a first horse. Please jump in the conversation anytime and tell us about you and your new buddy.

MR, great pictures. I thought of you this week end, as it rained cats and dogs here non-stop. I love camping, but cold rain makes humans and animals miserable. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Roadyy

I enjoy a good nap from time to time. 

MR, beautiful picks and wonderful story to go with it. 

Ellen, never doubted your ownership for a minute.

Amber and I decided to spend time together with the horses and I am so happy about it. Doc was really good for her and I could see her confidence and desire coming back.

You know I like my pictures.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, it just took me two evenings of reading to catch up! You guys are prolific!!! Not much to say. My truck died during rush hour on the freeway on the way to work last week. This, after we spent $700 on trans work. Now it's something else. I am soo over this old suburban of mine!
My 12 baby chicks are growing like weeds. They are so cute and funny. DH has been finding worms for them. When one gets a worm, chicken football is ON!! They run around, chasing each other and ducking and weaving. Hilarious. My seven big girls are all laying well and enjoying having run of the property.
I spent some time trying to tame our raspberry and rose garden. What an overgrown mess. Hope my chopping wasn't too much!
I haven't seen Morgan in a while. Too busy, down truck, just a mess. The good news is that the owner is giving me a free month lease cuz I have not been able to get out like I wanted. Thank God for good horse women! Hopefully this week I will find time to ride.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Well hello everyone::
> I made it back around 4:00pm today.
> 
> I finished unpacking and took a shower, everyone else is still asleep.:lol:
> I know longer smell like horse urine, at camp no one notices.
> 
> A little run down of the adventure.
> *Thursday:* We visited camp, camp looked good the river did not.
> My wife didn't even want to bring the horses, we took them anyway.
> 
> *Friday:* 40 minute trip, arrived at camp around noon and set up.
> Now we walked and talked to all sorts of people, a few brave souls crossed the river.
> We decided not to ride (at least without a saddle) on Friday.
> My daughter got bored and I was rather down about not riding.
> Let's just hop on two of these horses and ride all the short trails near camp.
> Sold:: head gear no saddle off we went!
> Over two hours later albeit wet black backside on both of us.
> We had a blast cantered all the trails near camp.
> Here is where the good part comes, while packing for myself I forgot a change of jeans.:shock:
> Meatball subs and sweet potato fries for dinner.
> 
> *Saturday:* Breakfast 7:00am Eggs, french toast and bacon.
> All saddled and on the trail at nine.
> River came down a lot, we passed at one crossing but did two others.
> Trails were very dry considering all the rain.
> Couldn't see the river bottom, had to cross slow and feel for boulders.
> About a 2 hour 8.5 mile ride, rode serious steep terrain in a few spots.
> Small group about 7 of us, 11:30am and I have decided it was time for a nap.
> Lunch first chicken salad and or tuna salad with some extra munchies.
> Now back to my nap till 3:30pm, rest makes us beautiful right?:lol:
> My daughter rode with others on another ride of 4 hours on my horse.
> She now rides the hot one, I might get my walker back now.
> They could not cross the river in that direction twice as much water.
> Two forks with a dam spillway merge here.
> Dinner seasoned pork tenderloin, baked potato, salad, and green bean casserole.
> Band started around 8:00pm till 12:15, good music, much fun.
> 
> *Sunday:* eggs, biscuit and sausage, and ham for a feast.
> Ride time @ 10:00 for our little group of 7, we picked up an extra rider.
> My wife's horse got a little unglued so the three of us branched off in another direction.
> All horses do not get along, appreciate it when they do.
> All scheduled rides were cancelled due to the responsibility of managed rides and the river.
> Back in camp @ 1:30 and we left @ 3:00.
> Had a Blast!
> 
> Got the camera unloaded, I need to reduce these 8 meg files before I can post them.
> No pics on the trail, terrain, water, and camera would not mix.
> I need to buy the GoPro camera.
> 
> Have a great evening all.


When the next trek is arranged please give me some notice. Ill come, even if its just for the food.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ellen, so happy for,you, glad you got out. No worries about being nervous about being in the saddle. We've all been there...and not that long ago. I know when I got Jay, less than a year ago, each time I got on I was scared. It didn't help that my family constantly kept telling be...be careful, be careful! I finally said STOP IT. I need confidence, and all your precaution was making me doubt myself. We've all been there".....
> 
> Nothing earth shattering here. Bought a mansion for my hamster.:lol:
> 
> Thanks NS for the nice compliment.
> 
> I raced home from the shower to ride...and after I was dressed.....thought...it's cold, I'm tired.....I napped!:shock: I sound lazy don't i?
> 
> Our weather here stinks. All weekend it's been off and on rain and windy. I looked at the weekly weather and decided I would rather wait. It's to warm to 60 s and 70 s this week. It was barely 50 today. Down to 34 tonight...needless to say my horses are still furry.:-(
> 
> also, I don't know if our azaleas will make it tonight, so here is a pic. They are beautiful this year.
> 
> Doggie doo is eating the chicken up well. Phew, that makes me feel a bit better!


You brought that for your hamster. What would you buy for a Kiwi.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Its raining, but the temp has risen again so you folks in the north are just have to wait a little longer cause we are not letting go of the warm weather just yet. Actually I thinks that east of us in NZ.

I found the lost sheep yesterday it had moved in with some cattle across the road a ways. Must have craved company. I called in to see the land owner and she was not impressed the sheep would eat to much grass:shock:.

I told her Ill get it when Bugs comes home as it will only get out again if left on its own and if I can't get it to come home ill shoot it. She agreed.

SWMBO came home from her mothers very tired but spent the night digging me in the ribs because I was sleeping on my back. Now I am tired. When she came home from work tonight I said in a nice bright tone Hi. Response; I'm so tired. Well there goes my night I'll cook some fish for dinner, settle down to watch TV and have a cool shower later:shock::lol::lol: 

I pick up Bugs tomorrow so my weekend is looking good for a ride so that's it folks. There is one thing I need to get a handle on that is the American style of BBQ. I have seen some of the shows where BBQ is a sport I think they call the cooks pit bosses. But its the fire I'm interested in. May improve the flavour of the hedge hog.

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place, you have my empathy for the Sub trouble. Hopefully it isn't a very expensive repair this time. Good luck with the Blueberry and Rose bushes not getting dead from the slashing. Our 5 little pullets are still growing, but no where near ready for laying yet. The adult Red hen is consistently dropping us an egg a day so that is good. We had 9 in there last evening when I looked so I cooked up a few for an omelet with bell pepper, ham slices, onion, bacon, sausage, Jalapeno peppers and cheese. They were good.


Stan, glad you found the Mutton and hope he remembers Bugs so he follows him back home. I would like to join you at the dinner table during MR's camping trips.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning All

Its a new day and lots to do I am going down the road with Red and put him in the roundpen. Will briefly go over join up or hook on, and start the groundwork exercises. Now I am looking forward to it. I feel so positive! I have got to get a bit that will be more suitable for him. I wish I could find a bit with really short shanks and a three piece mouthpiece like the Reinsman bits. I would like one that has a place for two sets of reins. 

Eole Yeah now that I know how to do the picture thing, I'll be showing yall all over the place here. I need to find out how to make the pictures larger. My place is still In its beginning stages, so please keep that in mind.

Roaddy Wow you have an arena too. You and the Mrs. really happened upon a gold mine when you found that place:lol: I know you never doubted my equine ownership, but ain't it great to see my horse in my avatar. Its like being official.

Happy Place My 10 chicks are growing like weeds, too. I love to watch them. I cant wait for them to get big enough to see the big world. This breed is one of my favorites. I have one adult of this type and she is my favorite. She is somewhat "saucy". I think she is the dominant hen. Glad to see you back.

Nickers Your house is so cute and cozy. I love how the shrubbery is placed around the front. Like I said, my place is a work in progress and I am working on the front this year. I hope I can come up with a scheme that will work like you have with your place.

I hope everyone has a great day:lol::lol::lol: Will be back to get updates.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick hello before I get ready to go out to Janice's...

Wonderful pictures, everyone!! MR, that trip sounded wonderful. Have more comments in my head, but have to say before I go:

YAY ELLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have been so sick-DH had to do the feeding for me a few times. It's supposed to just be allergies, but I'm lucky to keep water down. We have been warm the last couple of days & that helps me. Healing vibes would be appreciated. 

Ellen-I have a lovely red mare-It is a nice change from my usual bays. My other horse is a beautiful golden buckskin-so glad I went to get her. Now if I can just get the energy to ride them!

Happy trails to all.


----------



## Roadyy

Prayers sent your way,Ccg. I hope you get over it quickly so you can start enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## ellen hays

Here are pictures of Abe, the rooster; all my chickens and their humble abode and the game hen with her babies from next door. Just wanted to share. 

Ccgirl Hope you feel better soon


----------



## squirrelfood

Cacowgirl said:


> I have been so sick-DH had to do the feeding for me a few times. It's supposed to just be allergies, but I'm lucky to keep water down. We have been warm the last couple of days & that helps me. Healing vibes would be appreciated.
> 
> Ellen-I have a lovely red mare-It is a nice change from my usual bays. My other horse is a beautiful golden buckskin-so glad I went to get her. Now if I can just get the energy to ride them!
> 
> Happy trails to all.



I'm used to allergies this time of year too. Two years ago, I felt like you do now. It ended up being some pretty serious pneumonia, and I nearly died. Now I have serious COPD. Please get checked out.


----------



## Celeste

Cacowgirl said:


> I have been so sick-DH had to do the feeding for me a few times. It's supposed to just be allergies, but I'm lucky to keep water down. We have been warm the last couple of days & that helps me. Healing vibes would be appreciated.
> 
> Ellen-I have a lovely red mare-It is a nice change from my usual bays. My other horse is a beautiful golden buckskin-so glad I went to get her. Now if I can just get the energy to ride them!
> 
> Happy trails to all.


I would suggest that you get a second opinion. 

In my experience, if a doctor has no idea what is wrong with you they choose (randomly) between two diagnosis. 

1. Allergy. 

2. Insanity. 

On a bright note, he must not think your insane. I suspect you didn't tell him that you ride horses...........

I hope you get better.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...i go away for a long girl's weekend to the beach and come back to too many pages to catch up on! 

CCg, I agree, you need a second opinion. I hope you get some relief soon. I am allergic to almost every animal and every grass, tree, and weed. I took allergy shots 10 years ago and they helped a lot. The effects have worn off some so now I take a generic Zyrtec every morning year round and have not had a sinus infection or an allergy illness in almost two years. Zyrtec is very expensive, but I found a generic version at Costco that has a year's worth of pills for $20. They really work for me.

Had a great weekend at the beach. Weather was prefect but i am not gonna lie, I couldn't help but think about what wonderful riding weather I was missing back home.

Heading out to see Isabella after work today and then can't see her again until Thursday. I saw her Friday morning and groomed her a bit and she still has trouble lifting her leg that had the injury. She keeps trying to give me her opposite foot when I ask for the injured one. Every now and then she lifts it a few inches off the ground and then slams it back down before I can pick it up to pick out her hoof. I admit I am getting very frustrated.

The BO and trainer think she remembers that it was hurt and is afraid it is going to hurt again. I don't know. How can you tell if it truly hurts her or if she is just afraid i will hurt..or if she is just pushing my buttons. (That is entirely possible with my mare)

Oh well, I hope to be able to go back and catch up with everyone's posts. Have a great day and Happy Horse monday TJ!


----------



## Roadyy

Try taking a lunge line or long lead rope and hook the coronet. Pull on it slightly to get her to pick it up and release pressure. Keep doing this until she holds the foot up higher and longer. Basically reteaching her to submit to pressure and release on that foot as you would to teach a new foal that refuses to give up the foot. I had to do it for BooBoo when I got him as he had bad scars from rope burn or wire on his back legs. Took about a week with the rope then another week of holding the foot up for a minute or three to finally start me refusing to let it go when he attempted to take it from me. When I sold him you could reach for the cannon and he would meet you with the foot.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> Try taking a lunge line or long lead rope and hook the coronet. Pull on it slightly to get her to pick it up and release pressure. Keep doing this until she holds the foot up higher and longer. Basically reteaching her to submit to pressure and release on that foot as you would to teach a new foal that refuses to give up the foot. I had to do it for BooBoo when I got him as he had bad scars from rope burn or wire on his back legs. Took about a week with the rope then another week of holding the foot up for a minute or three to finally start me refusing to let it go when he attempted to take it from me. When I sold him you could reach for the cannon and he would meet you with the foot.


I wil give this a try this afternoon! Thanks!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've actually seen two different Docs, & there is no pneumonia. It all has to do w/nasal drainage. I guess I'm just very sensitive to it, so I'm rinsing the nasal passages & gargling a lot & drinking lots of fluids. Things are a bit better today & I'm planning on making pancakes for dinner. Slides down easy, & not spicy or greasy. 

I'm also thinking of going to an acupuncturist-heard some amazing things about them-anyone have any experiences?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Corgi-Every morning? Well, if it keeps all this stuff at bay-that is a small price to pay. The allergy med the Doc prescribed is Ceterizene, I went off it when I flew to Oregon, but I think I better get back on it, at least until things calm down.


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ellen, so happy for,you, glad you got out. No worries about being nervous about being in the saddle. We've all been there...and not that long ago. I know when I got Jay, less than a year ago, each time I got on I was scared. It didn't help that my family constantly kept telling be...be careful, be careful! I finally said STOP IT. I need confidence, and all your precaution was making me doubt myself. We've all been there".....
> 
> Nothing earth shattering here. Bought a mansion for my hamster.:lol:
> 
> Thanks NS for the nice compliment.
> 
> I raced home from the shower to ride...and after I was dressed.....thought...it's cold, I'm tired.....I napped!:shock: I sound lazy don't i?
> 
> Our weather here stinks. All weekend it's been off and on rain and windy. I looked at the weekly weather and decided I would rather wait. It's to warm to 60 s and 70 s this week. It was barely 50 today. Down to 34 tonight...needless to say my horses are still furry.:-(
> 
> also, I don't know if our azaleas will make it tonight, so here is a pic. They are beautiful this year.
> 
> Doggie doo is eating the chicken up well. Phew, that makes me feel a bit better!


Whoa!_ Flowers in bloom!!!_


----------



## Northernstar

Popping in for a few minutes- Been a long day working out back raking/ hauling spring wet hay & 'missed' manure now that the ice is melted underneath.... Those who get 3-4 ft of snow know what I mean about the 'missed piles'- no matter how diligent we are every day to haul out 60 lbs worth in a blizzard, all is revealed in the spring! 

*Ellen*: Your photos are terrific, and was so neat to see your horse and chickens!! 

*Happy Place*: So glad you have such an awesome gal who's generous with giving you _extra riding privileges!!!_ That's going to be great 

*MR*: Awesome camping photos! You eat better than me-it's instant coffee packets in the a.m. (I don't eat breakfast) sandwiches on the go for lunch, and dehydrated stew packets outside of the tent every night for dinner-no one can deny how delicious the humblest meal is when camping! Love it 

*Peanut Gallery*: (And you know who you are!) Kudos to you for not jumping @ the chance to post guinea pig recipes....


----------



## SueC

PStari said:


> Hello Everyone. I am new to the site; 47 years and have acquired my very first horse! My girl has been around horses her whole life and I have had the pleasure of being around them for about 2 years. I loved socializing with them all with no favorites. Then all of a sudden my hairdresser says "You can have that white one way out there in the pasture." You just cannot say "No" to that kind of a gift!!!! I did Not want a white horse....no, no, no. He came home with us.....I am stupid, sappy totally in Love with him; and it's mutual!!! The wonder and joy of that is just so amazing and overwhelming.
> 
> I cruise through the site often and read the posts and get all kinds of data and info and being almost a 1/2 century I think "What am I doing with a horse? For the first time? I am such a guppy and Thank God he knows more than me!"


That's such a lovely story! We have several people here who are getting into horses first time after 40, or returning after decades without. Hi! And such a radiant photo of the pair of you, I can tell you've got a good thing going there!


----------



## Northernstar

Just to share- Here's one I took after logging off last night to feed the horses.... Laney looks like she has a fat belly, but I think it's the way the light was shining


----------



## SueC

Cacowgirl said:


> I have been so sick-DH had to do the feeding for me a few times. It's supposed to just be allergies, but I'm lucky to keep water down. We have been warm the last couple of days & that helps me. Healing vibes would be appreciated.


Oh, get better soon, CCG. Could you have a virus, or be electrolyte depleted?  Only mentioned the latter because that happened to me once and I was chucking up for days for no apparent reason, water included, until a _veterinarian_ suggested I might be electrolyte depleted! (The doctor had no clue.) Had horse electrolyte replacers from the stable and bingo, back to normal in hours!


----------



## Northernstar

Just got the new leather halter out of lay-away at the tack store.....

Now while if someone ever passes our way while riding bit less, it'll be 'in style'


----------



## SueC

Cacowgirl said:


> I'm also thinking of going to an acupuncturist-heard some amazing things about them-anyone have any experiences?


Yes, worked very well for me for stress management. Nothing like having fine needles stuck in you to force you to relax! ;-) Also good for a few other things I tried it on.

When my father was in his 40s he rolled over in his tractor, and injured his shoulder. He ended up with chronic shoulder pain he was told he's just have to live with / pain medicate. He decided to give acupuncture a try. Three sessions and the pain was gone, and never returned.


----------



## Doodlesweaver

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 428458
> 
> Just got the new leather halter out of lay-away at the tack store.....
> 
> Now while if someone ever passes our way while riding bit less, it'll be 'in style'


Very pretty halter on a beautiful horse.


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> I have been so sick-DH had to do the feeding for me a few times. It's supposed to just be allergies, but I'm lucky to keep water down. We have been warm the last couple of days & that helps me. Healing vibes would be appreciated.
> 
> Ellen-I have a lovely red mare-It is a nice change from my usual bays. My other horse is a beautiful golden buckskin-so glad I went to get her. Now if I can just get the energy to ride them!
> 
> Happy trails to all.


 
The best medicine for the insides of a human is to be sitting on the outside of a horse.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Oh, get better soon, CCG. Could you have a virus, or be electrolyte depleted? Only mentioned the latter because that happened to me once and I was chucking up for days for no apparent reason, water included, until a _veterinarian_ suggested I might be electrolyte depleted! (The doctor had no clue.) Had horse electrolyte replacers from the stable and bingo, back to normal in hours!


 
I wonder if that will work on SWMBO her energy is at rock bottom But then she might take insult. Being treated like an ageing mare.


----------



## tjtalon

CCgirl, recover fast & soon! Ellen, I loved the chicken pics! Ladona, welcome back...!

My HorseMonday was very long & eventful (don't have to be @ work 'till 2p tomorrow; my reg sched will be noon-8p...eventually). Just managed to scrub out the tub for a long soak in epsom salts; my hips & lower back muscles disliked the work I did today, lol. I can barely freakin' move, but it's a "good pain", 'cuz I DID IT:

Mucked double-doody the back 6, plus raked up 2 of the front, for the tomorrow muckers. Rested a bit, then went for Bailey, halter in hand. She moved from her pen to stall, & haltered her easily in there. Then,once led into the pen, she resisted & pulled me back into the stall. Ok. I put the lead rope 'round her neck to lead out, but nope. So, I popped her on the butt w/the lead rope end, then she figured it was time to go. Janice was watching, said I did all just right.

Took her to round pen, lunged her (no rope, just lunge rope, 'till she lick/chwed, & signaled her to me in the center). Then mounted up in the round pen,did walking in both directions, w/more nuances w/getting her to the rail w/my legs. We worked on going around a set of cones & barrels, thru posts on the ground..working on my body direction/eyes/legs, controlling my miscues w/reins. I got frustrated w/her lack of cooperation in going clockwise (not her favorite), & after another go-round, Janice suggested going into the smaller pen (later, she said, to give both me & Bailey something else to work on).

She put Bailey on a lunge line, so I didn't have to think (I over think, always, that's when I get frustrated), to do the trot. A lot. Janice had me punching the air above me while trotting, to set me into my seat (dang, that WORKS). I did it pretty good w/a bit of false start; got every 2nd beat, then every one. But somehow in a turn, I felt..I don't know, but got really scared & stopped. Surprised me, the sudden deep fear jolt & an urge to cry. Janice came up & said she'd seen me (in that nano-second) lose my concentration & became unbalanced, therefore my mind kicked in w/"gonna fall!" It was weird. I didn't cry, didn't know where the feeling came from. Janice said it was residual memory to my brain, & that's why we're working on my seat!

So...I said, let's do that again. So, I DID IT. Twice around that round pen, in Bailey's favorite direction (counterclockwise), punching the air above me mightily. No reins!! Dang, if that motion didn't set me right down.

It was a long lesson, between the 2 round pens, almost 2 hrs. I dismounted & walked Bailey back to the post for a good groom (she loves grooming). Janice helped, 'cuz she loves her girl, so Bailey got extra-special groom time. Took her home & gave her cookies.

Helped Janice then w/worming; I did a couple of hers that are easy, & watched her do Spirit & Tux, who haven't been wormed since arriving. Spirit did pretty well, Tux was more apprehensive. Was interesting to see how Janice calmed him into the process, figuring out how he would be okay. I was the cookie-carrier, so everyone got their treat from my hands. Addie was the last to be dewormed, afterwards haltered him & took him to "his" round pen for turn-out (w/a bunch of hay in my left arm; good boy didn't try to grab it, he knew he'd get in in the pen). Then helped Janice turn out the rest of the herd. Took a few pics of her babies (Fire,Callie,Bailey,Spirit) that ran & collected in her back yard by the house, where the best grass is appearing. Sent those pics to Janice on her FB, but will post the pic of Bailey)...unless you'll holler for the rest, then will post those too!

A wonderful day. Must've stiffened way up on the way home, but it'll work out. Hmmm...have some inbeween exercise in my future between HorseMondays...ya think?!


----------



## tjtalon

...I meant to say, w/lounging Bailey, lounge-whip, pointed at her hip. No lunge rope.


----------



## tjtalon

One more note: Janice said "those guys on the chat group, some will say "she made you do WHAT?" & others will say "Janice is a great teacher".

Told her all will say...way cool!, & have already said I have the best teacher around. Told you'all, months ago...all the famous guys we all know; Janice is just that, what they know, tucked away in a tiny corner of Colorado. I'm very blessed.

And in pain! Gotta go clean up my kitchen & head to that epsom salt soak...


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> One more note: Janice said "those guys on the chat group, some will say "she made you do WHAT?" & others will say "Janice is a great teacher".


Sounds a bit different to me, key here is it worked, that's all that counts.
Your teacher is inventive enough to solve the problems.
I've been waiting for the HMonday novel all day, Great Job!
I'm glad your getting some quality time for all your hard work, much deserved.


----------



## Happy Place

The suburban got fixed. It was just the distributor cap and rotor. Whew! It sure didn't present itself that way, but DH is great at searching info out on the web to keep my beast up and running.

Tomorrow I actually get to go see Morgan. FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Northernstar said:


> *Peanut Gallery*: (And you know who you are!) Kudos to you for not jumping @ the chance to post guinea pig recipes....


Guinea is a bird and pig a mammal::two different recipes!:lol:

The riding club has three events like this a year.
They are paid events and we have a commercial kitchen in the clubhouse.
Volunteer hours from members make these meals happen.
I usually work the crabfeast/surf&turf and trail cleaning hours.


----------



## Rob55

Maryland Rider said:


> Guinea is a bird and pig a mammal::two different recipes!:lol:
> 
> The riding club has three events like this a year.
> They are paid events and we have a commercial kitchen in the clubhouse.
> Volunteer hours from members make these meals happen.
> I usually work the crabfeast/surf&turf and trail cleaning hours.


Salt pepper paprika and garlic. Lightly flour and fry bird mammal or fish will work. Went to the old home place for my brother's 55th birthday and retirement. I can't. Figure out photo attachments, but I have some photos I'd like to share. Just to show you I really did ride 40 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> One more note: Janice said "those guys on the chat group, some will say "she made you do WHAT?" & others will say "Janice is a great teacher".
> 
> Told her all will say...way cool!, & have already said I have the best teacher around. Told you'all, months ago...all the famous guys we all know; Janice is just that, what they know, tucked away in a tiny corner of Colorado. I'm very blessed.
> 
> And in pain! Gotta go clean up my kitchen & head to that epsom salt soak...


 
Just so you can go back and tell her she was right. She made you do WHAT. I never, not in all of my long life, I never.

I'm not getting into the recipe for that little pig rob put forward, but, I do agree with the basic however add some dark beer to baste it as it turns over an open wood fire to add that smoky taste. 

Bugs is home. What a changed boy very quiet and wanting to have his head held. That was until he saw the float and realised we was leaving his filly. Took a few minutes for him to get into the float but no drama. She took him out 8 times, and the surprise, the last 7 were with a halter only. I am ordering the Aussie lite rider bit less and will start him with it on Saturday if it arrives on time.

The sheep. I tried to separate it from the cattle. No Go. I'll have to shoot it on Saturday.


----------



## Stan

On a better note than shooting sheep which was Bug's paddock mate. I know sad but sometimes we have to do things that disagree. The farm she has got onto don't like horses They think they eat to much of the grass. Seems the more money one has the tighter and unreasonable they get. They would certainly ask for the horses if their cattle did a runner into the pine forest where their quads and bikes can't go. Now there's is a thought might change there attitude towards the horses. Same attitude towards the sheep How much can it eat in a week. I suppose its because of the drought they have placed a higher value on grass.

I have been advocating the Lightrider bitless bridle and had spelt it different in a previous post. Sorry if any one went on a wild goose chase. They do supply the chin straps so it can be adapted to your own halter/bridle

I have just ordered one for Bugs from the Australian developer of them. They are supplied in NZ but the price is $60.00 dearer than getting it flown in from Aussie. I buy most things from The US or Australia Its cheaper than our own suppliers. New Zealand the rip off capital of the world.

TJ he's ready.

The filly is keeping a look out for a horse for Roslyn I have told her the requirements. 14.2 gelding:shock: very steady and calm. If she does not want it then its a paddock mate. I might even buy a miniature as a mate for Bugs in the interim. 

Stella sporting hers bitless


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all,

Eventful here last night.

TJ...YEEHAA! What an interesting way to finally get you to SIT DOWN!:wink: Hahaha. I love it. So happy for you!

Ellen,you do exist! Love the photos!!. And thank you for the compliment on the house....it's not the Taj Mahal, but it's our....?or will be in 9 years. It's small, but affordable, and a lot of people say cozy.. That makes me feel good. Later I'll show you what sold us on the house....on the spot!

Here's a little funny....my hamster girl walked in, saw the cage and was like " whoa Mrs. J, she's not going to know what to do with all that room!" I said, I know! I bought the mansion!! She giggles and said "I know you did!" Now of course when you read that, read it so it was an eight year old talking to me...it was so dang cute!!

Hoping to ride tonight...finally warmer and SUN!

Will catch ya guys later!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh...and apparently, the hay is always better in the next stall! Hahahaha

My guys getting a little chubby....he's on a little diet.:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Got a call from a church member asking me to stop by their house on the way home yesterday. Got there to find two heavy duty rubber mats that he used in his shop and were getting in his way. He had some burns in one where he was standing on it to weld some projects and decided it was more trouble than they are worth as he was having to fight to roll his welding machine around them. They are now on the slab in front of the stalls at the barn. I will grab a picture this evening as I didn't think about when I dropped them off. Nice thick ones!!!


The daughter and 2 grand daughters of the owner I am leasing the property from stopped by so the girls could see and play with the pullets. Got to talking to her about my trainer friend coming out Thursday to give Amber lessons and now her oldest daughter(10 I think) is going to join Amber. I called Shannon to tell her about it and that we would use Trusty and Doc for them. She is excited for Amber to have someone to do it with so she can stay enthusiastic about it and not get bored with the repetition. 

Terry, think of that muscle pain as weakness fighting it's way out. Once it leaves then so will the pain. I think her technique for you to settle in the seat is brilliant. Your mind is on punching and the thrust push you down into the seat. Your lower body relaxes and flows into the saddle so I think it was just what your brain needed. Double kudos to Janice for reading you like a horse.lol


Stan, Stella is a beaut and glad Bugs is so calmed. Looking forward to hearing about upcoming Treks you enjoy with him. Hopefully SWMBO will get excited about having her own horse again.

MN17, they do look great enjoying a meal over ,,,uhmm, a wall..lol He looks healthy and in need of longer rides to work that chubby off. Hope you enjoy a great ride this evening and I am hoping to get out to the barn early enough to hit the trails myself. I need a long ride right now.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning Gang

Hope everyone is on the mend or doing good. Beautiful day here. Trees are green and the air is cool. In a month, I will be dreaming of this perfect weather. Worked in my garden yesterday, and hoed around 5 rows. Was getting tired, but I told myself I would appreciate this tomorrow Getting ready to do some simple maintenance to my tractor. The dealership I bought it from let me down on getting it ready when I bought it. I would have never thought they would. Oh, well 

Ccgirl Hope you are better today. Spring is for riding. Can't have you missing that.

Nickers Cozy is good. I love my small house. It is very simple and of course, still in the works. I am going to use that picture of your house for a sample of arranging plants around mine. You know what they say about someone mimicking techniques. Purest form of compliment ever

TJ Sounds like punching the air worked well for you. See if there is a name tagged onto that technique. I would like to try it. The old gal is trying to perfect her riding techniques and needs all the help she can get.

Yeah Stan I was afraid something was wrong when the g pig picture appeared and no bbq recipes were mentioned. Um:? After riding the other day, I wholeheartedly agree with you on being on a horse. Great for the pyche and for the soul.

SueC Hope everything is going well for you.. I think about my Aussie friend a lot. I am going to have to download that hedge hog picture so I can look at it when I need an awh h h h h how cute moment

Northernstar That picture is beautiful. "Northernstar of the US"came to mine when I saw it. The scenery must be beautiful there. 

Roaddy Those rubber mats are invaluable around the barn. What a find. I hope I haven't gotten confused about names, but I am so glad your daughter has got a friend to take lessons with. I really understand how important a riding buddy is.

Must go to feed the critters. Waiting much longer could be detrimental to my health.:shock::shock::shock: I will take some more pictures. I love expanding my techo capabilities.

Wish all a great day!


----------



## Koolio

*May 6*

I'm envious of everyone south of the border. Pic from this morning. It's hard to believe it is May 6...









I'm pretty bummed out that I didn't get a transfer at work, as there are currently no openings in my area of expertise. I am frustrated but still hoping something else comes up. It has been an incredibly stressful and difficult year and I am paying for it dearly with my health. On a positive note, I got my acceptance to the Masters in Counselling Psychology program yesterday and start June 30. I'm looking forward to the excitement and challenge of learning more again. 

The vet comes today to check Cheeky Pony's leg and diagnose her cough and runny nose. Hopefully, either Cheeky or my DD's other mare Sally can go to the stable where she is doing her working student soon. She is missing not having her own horse there.

I hope everyone has a good day! Enjoy the sunshine! Even if it's not sunny, remember it could be snowing...


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, they aren't friends yet. They have only met through the car window once when the daughter came to collect the farm rent. I am hoping there will be a friendly connection through lessons even with the age difference so they can help each other grow in the saddle. It would be awkward if they clash and taking lessons together as well as make it hard on Shannon to teach if their focus is on ignoring each other instead of the lesson.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio I hope things get better for you soon. I am so sorry about the disappointment at work. But, your scholastic pursuit seems great. Nothing like a challenge towards a positive end to bring out the sun and those silver lined clouds. I hope you get to feeling better as well. Stress can really do a number on a person. Its hard sometimes, but please try to stay positive. Sometimes things get so overwhelming that they just seem to bog you down. My anxiety and depression does that to me when I have bouts with them. When that happens, I just have to go into auto pilot mode and put one foot in front of the other. I will be praying to God for you and at the same I'll be thinking positive thoughts and passing them on to you!! Hang in there girl! Hope DD gets to be at school with her horse too. I love having Red where I can see him when I want to.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy I hope their lessons go well too. At their age, they are making memories that will bring on smiles later in life. Those good childhood memories are God given gifts that will help them through the rocky places later. You and the Mrs. have certainly done well to add good memories for them. Good parents are such a blessing!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Got a good night's sleep, which is a blessing-haven't slept well for years, now it's getting back to a regular schedule-I like that. Took an allergy pill before bed & rinsed out my head as soon as I awoke-big difference!

Sue C-DH keeps Gatorade around, & he wants me to take some-I don't like the stuff, but will drink some today, as I know how important electrolytes are. I will get bananas next time I am in town, too.

Thanks everyone for all the support-it helps a lot! I am feeling better today & will take baby steps forward to getting back my strength so I can saddle up & ride my sweet mares. I also have to trim that donkey-her feet are getting l-o-n-g!

Rick-hope the lessons are a success & the girls develop a bond from it.

Tj-what a nice long lesson-sounds like you made a lot of progress! Whatever works-for some people it's singing. I've done that on occasion, especially when riding in a forested area-haha. Hope the Epsom soak did it's job!

A great day to all.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, I don't know what the name of that technique is, but sure know it seemed to work!

You're right Rick...that weakness leaving, stability incoming....

Have a good day all..


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, they aren't friends yet. They have only met through the car window once when the daughter came to collect the farm rent. I am hoping there will be a friendly connection through lessons even with the age difference so they can help each other grow in the saddle. It would be awkward if they clash and taking lessons together as well as make it hard on Shannon to teach if their focus is on ignoring each other instead of the lesson.


They will figure out that they are both in the "cool kids" crowd and get along splendidly.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody:lol:

Whew! I have had a great morning. Tilled up 2 neighbors gardens and finished planting mine.Yea Yea Yea!!!!!!! or as Nicker puts it ( if my memory serves me right) "Woohoo" In a week I will plant a row of okra. Row is ready and waiting. I will have three rows of tators, two rows of corn, two rows of beans, six rows of field peas, 15 mator plants, four bell pepper plants and three hills of squash. Oh, and I hoed another two rows. Ready for lunch, a cool drink, and some sorry out time:lol: I might just go out to the porch and put on a solo piano cd and chill out.


----------



## corgi

Is it Friday yet? :lol:

Koolio, I am sorry that you didn't get a transfer, but the new degree program is exciting. I completed 2 Master's degrees while teaching full time. Once was in Educational Psychology and the other in Supervision and Administration. Both times, I felt I had more energy while teaching because I was energized about my own learning. Even though grad school was physically exhausting, it was so worth it. If I wasn't planning on just doing my 30 years (only 7 more to go) I would probably go back and get another degree/certification. Not sure what. I really likes my Ed Psych coursework, so maybe I would pursue that further. And about the snow...all I can say is yuck. So sorry. 

Ellen, sounds like you have had a great morning! I wish I was outside..or even had window. But I am stuck in a windowless office. :shock:

Stan, glad Bugs is back! Excited to hear how your riding goes..and yes, SWMBO needs another horse. Work on that! 

Ccg, glad you are feeling better!

Rick, the place you have your horses sounds amazing. Having to move them turned out to be a blessing in disguise didn't it?

I went out to see Isabella yesterday and after a slight struggle, she lifted her injured leg for me to pick out her hoof. Finally! Didn't need the rope trick. When she lifted it, she seemed kinda surprised, so I think she was just fearful of lifting it...or maybe she was playing me. She is really stiff right now due to not being ridden. I need to build her muscle back up. Hoping this weekend we can start building her endurance again. She is so much better when she is ridden regularly.

Here is a video I took of hubby's horse and his best horse buddy, mutually grooming each other. Hmmmmmm....now I know why both horses are shedding out in horrible patches! His buddy had mouthfulls of red horse hair and was trying to spit it out. The BO said that the 17.2 OTTB and the mini horse were mutually grooming each other on Thursday. She said the mini was up on his back feet, with his front feet on the TB's side. She needed a camera!

Enjoy! And feel sorry for me because I have an Advisory board meeting at work tonight. Will be lucky to be home by 9.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I will keep you with me as I hit the trails this evening. If I see any wildlife I will be sure to point it out to you so the thought of you will get to enjoy it too. HTH... Glad Isabella gave up her foot and is looking to be ready for some workout this weekend. I'll try to watch the video tonight when I get home as YT is blocked at work.
I have 2 windows in my shop. One above my work/pc area and one in the door of the old room where I was working. That room is now parts and storage room. M view is of fabrication work going on in main part of the Prefab building my shop is in. I get to listen to hydraulic pumps on the bender, grinders, banging hammers and material being dropped to the concrete floor most of the day.lol


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> On a better note than shooting sheep which was Bug's paddock mate. I know sad but sometimes we have to do things that disagree. The farm she has got onto don't like horses They think they eat to much of the grass. Seems the more money one has the tighter and unreasonable they get. They would certainly ask for the horses if their cattle did a runner into the pine forest where their quads and bikes can't go. Now there's is a thought might change there attitude towards the horses. Same attitude towards the sheep How much can it eat in a week. I suppose its because of the drought they have placed a higher value on grass.
> 
> I have been advocating the Lightrider bitless bridle and had spelt it different in a previous post. Sorry if any one went on a wild goose chase. They do supply the chin straps so it can be adapted to your own halter/bridle
> 
> I have just ordered one for Bugs from the Australian developer of them. They are supplied in NZ but the price is $60.00 dearer than getting it flown in from Aussie. I buy most things from The US or Australia Its cheaper than our own suppliers. New Zealand the rip off capital of the world.
> 
> TJ he's ready.
> 
> The filly is keeping a look out for a horse for Roslyn I have told her the requirements. 14.2 gelding:shock: very steady and calm. If she does not want it then its a paddock mate. I might even buy a miniature as a mate for Bugs in the interim.
> 
> Stella sporting hers bitless
> View attachment 428842
> 
> 
> View attachment 428850


You better be sorry! I went on a wild goose chase yesterday, but all I found was a nice leather halter!! HaHa
** Seriously, though, I only ride with a halter and rope reins-very lucky that my horses obey all the cues given in that manner!


----------



## Northernstar

Doodlesweaver said:


> Very pretty halter on a beautiful horse.


Thank you!


----------



## tjtalon

We need..or I need!...pics of the hampster w/in the mansion. Is this critter male or female, out of curiosity?


----------



## tjtalon

Obviously, the last post was for Nicker. BTW, my GooglePlus banner saying right now is "Thank you teachers, all over the world" (words to that effect, but, thank you..)

Am in a bit of a hard space in other areas of my life at the moment, but by June things should be ironed out. I love to come here, see & peek & chat, with my neighbors in this village. I loved to see that Rick "took" Ladona on his trail ride; this past Monday, I took our whole entire troop...somehow I knew I was going to get another level in lessons. Thank you note-of-appreciation to all.

Stan, can I come ride Bugs now? I keep scanning the ground for a discarded PowerBall ticket or a wad of many $$$s....

Funny...I responded to a call this evening from a CenturyLink guy (phone co) that needed an escort to an apt. Resident wasn't home. For some reason, he wanted to chat, said he was retiring in 2 months & was "gonna saddle up and move to south Texas". I opened my mouth and said "real horse?" Turns out, yes, he has a quarter horse here and a warmblood down in Texas, does western dressage. We chatted along for at least 20 minutes, told him nano-bit of what I'm up to. He said "Remember Laugh In and the guy who did his bike until he toppled over, that's what I'm gonna do!" I thought it was a pretty good idea. When he waved off to go to his truck, he said "Follow your passion! What else can you do?!"

Yup.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

No hamster/mansion pic yet....called the mom and said something came up and wondered if I could pic HER up today....yeah, the thing that came up....the SUN and TIME to rode!!!!:shock::lol: am I aweful or what?

Tonight beautify treatment for me...exhausting....

Tomorrow night our open House where we showcase works of art. This will be the first year I don't stay from 7am-8pm. Why you ask? Because it's to nearly 80* Thursday..sooooo, you know I am hitting the saddle. I'll finish early enough that I can be back at the school for the required time.. Brilliant, huh?

I'll have to get a shot our part of the hallway...it's pretty cool.

But for now I will leave you with my ride from last night. I rode two hours...not intended....but my horse kept walking! hahaha. It was so sunny and warm...and look...we are starting to see green.

Sorry Koolio for the snow.:-(. And so sorry you didn't get the placement you wanted. Will you stay then? Excited for you too!!

Ok, gotta run. Talk later.


----------



## Roadyy

Well Ladona, did you enjoy that evening ride? I know we had to fight with Little Man first to see if he would be the carrier, but once we decided to ride Trusty I think it all got better. I know we were laughing so hard thinking about Little Man raising Cain in the round pen where we left him to throw his tantrum. Seeing him all lathered up when we got back sure solidified that thought. At least we don't have to get in there and till it up now. lmbo


Here is a pic of the rubber mats and the only decent pic of the ride that wasn't a full blur. I have no idea how I can have soft hands with the reins yet can not hold a phone steady enough to take a decent picture in motion.


----------



## corgi

Thank you so much Rick, for taking me along last night! I sure needed it as I was sitting in a stuffy conference room running a meeting that nobody wanted to attend.

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

I think Little Man was showing out because of you. He was mad because I wouldn't let you hold the reins and made me take us out on Trusty instead. lol

I'll take Doc out tomorrow evening in the opposite direction on the power line trails. Looking at the map it only shows one major water hazard at the only road crossing, but I should be able to cut through the tree line to get a dryer spot to cross over. It's a dead end road so no worry for heavy traffic.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> We need..or I need!...pics of the hampster w/in the mansion. Is this critter male or female, out of curiosity?


 
hamster, HAMPSTER!!!! I don't have a recipe for it. Help


----------



## ellen hays

My cooking expertise is limited when it comes to small rodents. You need to seek the help of Maryland Rider or Rob55. I bet they have a few for hamsters tucked back somewhere. Maryland Rider may even have one "shaken not strirred.


----------



## Roadyy

Those are bait for my meal. No need for a recipe just let them drip and be patient.


----------



## tjtalon

Hmmm...shishkabob barbecue.


----------



## Roadyy

I just remembered I will have to wait til Friday to ride again. Amber and the other girl have a riding lesson Thursday and we are volunteering at the Triathlon Saturday. It is calling for 40% chance of scattered thunderstorms Saturday and Sunday so after Friday I will have to wait til next week to ride again. I hope it doesn't hit to bad so it will dry up enough for me to hit the trails. I am not oppose to riding the side of the road in the event the trails are too nasty. I have a friend that lives a mile up the road towards the main highway and I will go pay him a visit.lol


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, sorry the transfer didn't happen. Maybe something better is heading your way? You have my admiration for going for a Masters. Is it the kind with classes or a research-essay, or both?



> I have been advocating the Lightrider bitless bridle and had spelt it different in a previous post. Sorry if any one went on a wild goose chase.


 Well *Stan*, I have searched with the wrong spelling, but Google found it anyway. So it was a short chase. But I decided to go for a side-pull. Hope you have fun with Bugs this week end. 

*Roadyy*, nice mats. I remember you said something about an infinity of trails from there. Do you have maps or are they wide enough to show up on Google Earth?

*TJ*, you learn new stuff every lesson. That punching method I've seen before. Both for stretching up (it stretches you down at the same time) and getting the mind off the legs and gripping.

*Ellen Hays*, I've searched again and again and can't find you pictures. Can't believe I missed that post. Can someone give me a link to them?

*CCG*, hope you're feeling better. For your question, DH has allergies like you every spring, miserable as can be. Went for acupuncture and it did miracles for him. Also solved his shoulder-neck pain.

*HP*, how did it go with Big Red Morgan?

*Celeste*, did you get another dog to replace the lost one?

Two cool and sunny days in a row and I was off from work. That means... RIDING! Yesterday I hand-walked Eole on the trails and rode Alizé in the ring later. Today, I took Alizé for a longer ride, 7 miles in 2 hours. We explored a new trail, very wild and had to turn around because of snow and ice. :shock: The ATV-snowmobile tracks thaw later because it's so hard-packed.

Picture where we took a short break, view on a remote lake, then back home when every horse came to greet Alizé at the fence.


----------



## ellen hays

Eole The pictures are of my chickens, rooster and visiting hen and babies on page 1711. Note my avatar picture:shock: Oh, and your pics are beautiful!!!


----------



## Celeste

Nathalie, I have not replaced my dog. I would rather wait until I have time to properly train a puppy and I have been very busy.

Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Roadyy

Most of the trails are visible on Google maps satellite image. I can zoom in pretty close, but some spots are hard to tell depth without looking at the topo map of the area.

Speaking of topo maps. Does anyone have a link to took maps to download to my handheld GPS? I will ask in the trail thread also.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have to pass on the hamster meal.
Rodents are way to small for one with a healthy appetite.

Now steamed crabs would go over well.
Especially if they are as large as this.


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> hamster, HAMPSTER!!!! I don't have a recipe for it. Help


Pffft!! _Suuure_ you don't!


----------



## Koolio

Yikes! That thing looks like a face hugger from the Aliens movies!:shock:


Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 430106


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> *Koolio*, sorry the transfer didn't happen. Maybe something better is heading your way? You have my admiration for going for a Masters. Is it the kind with classes or a research-essay, or both?
> 
> Well *Stan*, I have searched with the wrong spelling, but Google found it anyway. So it was a short chase. But I decided to go for a side-pull. Hope you have fun with Bugs this week end.
> 
> *Roadyy*, nice mats. I remember you said something about an infinity of trails from there. Do you have maps or are they wide enough to show up on Google Earth?
> 
> *TJ*, you learn new stuff every lesson. That punching method I've seen before. Both for stretching up (it stretches you down at the same time) and getting the mind off the legs and gripping.
> 
> *Ellen Hays*, I've searched again and again and can't find you pictures. Can't believe I missed that post. Can someone give me a link to them?
> 
> *CCG*, hope you're feeling better. For your question, DH has allergies like you every spring, miserable as can be. Went for acupuncture and it did miracles for him. Also solved his shoulder-neck pain.
> 
> *HP*, how did it go with Big Red Morgan?
> 
> *Celeste*, did you get another dog to replace the lost one?
> 
> Two cool and sunny days in a row and I was off from work. That means... RIDING! Yesterday I hand-walked Eole on the trails and rode Alizé in the ring later. Today, I took Alizé for a longer ride, 7 miles in 2 hours. We explored a new trail, very wild and had to turn around because of snow and ice. :shock: The ATV-snowmobile tracks thaw later because it's so hard-packed.
> 
> Picture where we took a short break, view on a remote lake, then back home when every horse came to greet Alizé at the fence.


Tres Magnifique!!!!! Your Ste-Agathe looks _exactly_ like my home, and the last of the ice just melted. I smiled when I saw how your horses' ears were up and looking right at you just as mine do,as if to say, "What are we going to do next, mom?" I also _love_ that you hand walk yours as I do mine.... often more than riding. It's one of life's greatest pleasures


----------



## ellen hays

Yeah, I can see it now. An irate person runs out with gun to shot the varmit that tumped over the garbage can:-x. Finds an alien. Alien leaps on person and spits acid on him:twisted:. Then moves to the next garbage receptacle. It's an invasion of another kind. They probably have hamsters for side kicks. Oh h h what a scene:shock: Meanwhile, back at the horse barn, Stan's hungry because he didn't have a recipe for hamsters. Somebody send him a pizza:shock: No No I haven't gone nuts, just having a rant in the Twilight Zone.

It's going to rain Friday and I had that empty row for the okra just a callin'. Had to go out and plant it Let it rain!!!!

Hope everyone is doing good. It's been quiet on the forum earlier so gang it's up to us to liven it up.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

maryland rider said:


> i have to pass on the hamster meal.
> Rodents are way to small for one with a healthy appetite.:d
> 
> now steamed crabs would go over well.
> Especially if they are as large as this.
> View attachment 430106


woo! Yum!


----------



## Northernstar

No horse photos today, but I did get a shot of one of my returning male rose-breasted grosbeaks after chores this morning.... (I have 3 nesting pairs that return every spring) it was rainy, so not the best photography, but he is _beautiful_!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok...here she is!!!:lol:


----------



## squirrelfood

I had Hamsters when my kids were little, about a hunnert years ago. They are fun little guys too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I picked up two, one for my room and a black one for sixth grade.....mine went nuts in her new home. I sat for a good half hour watching her explore her new MANSION. She finally found the wheel and was still going to town running when I left.:lol: the black one....dug in it's bedding and went to sleep...LOL, it has a boring cage, no toys or tunnels.:wink:

I really didn't want to get her, but now that I brought her home....she's the cutest thing.

And....the Taj Mahal!!


----------



## squirrelfood

Oh, really cool house!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, great photos! I want to come rode with you sometime!. Beautiful.

MR, had to show that crab to my DH, he was like.....DELICIOUS!!!! Hahaha

I don't know if at any other districts the end of the year brings out the nasty in people.....but the tension I feel in our buldling is huge...and I feel the roof is going to explode!!!!:shock: I don't know WHAT is going on....but I can 'feel' something......

So glad I stay to myself.

Ellen, I'll take better pics of our landscaping for you. Some of it was there some we ripped out and redid. Our holly got burned this winter, not sure if it will recover.:-(

When the back yard fills in more, I'll show that too, but it's still growing and sparse. Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> I picked up two, one for my room and a black one for sixth grade.....mine went nuts in her new home. I sat for a good half hour watching her explore her new MANSION. She finally found the wheel and was still going to town running when I left.:lol: the black one....dug in it's bedding and went to sleep...LOL, it has a boring cage, no toys or tunnels.:wink:
> 
> I really didn't want to get her, but now that I brought her home....she's the cutest thing.
> 
> And....the Taj Mahal!!


I'll bet your kids love having her! For an 'end of the year' idea, you could do a little animal study on rodents! Maybe basics like teeth, habitat, nocturnal, hibernation... I've always found doing nature programs that kids and (adults!) are amazed to know _a rabbit isn't a rodent, just because of it's teeth!_Good for you to bring your love of animals to your kids and make the day fun!


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, two kids had stayed after school for something, so I let them see her. They were so excited.. I even let the one girl hold her...her first time to hold a 'rodent'. Hahah. Cute.

The biggest reason I got her was bc I recently ran into a former student. She is now grown and married...I think I had her in 2nd grade. Anyway, we were reminiscing, and she said a strong memory of our time together was the guinea pig we had as a pet.:lol: I want lasting memories for these kids. For some, my room is the best part of their day. 

A little research would be fun. We recently read about bats and hibernation. I also read them the book, Humphry. It's a tale of a class hamster. Super cute. They have wanted one since then.. Well we will enjoy the last 18 days with her at least.


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> Rob during the 2nd war the American forces were here in NZ by the thousands. They built camps in most of the main cities and hospitals for the wounded.
> 
> The story goes when the Japanese were in the islands in the coral sea and bombing Australia the allies NZ and Australians were going to bring their troops home to protect against the Japanese, the deal struck was the Americans would come down under, that being Australia and New Zealand for R and R and also the wounded came here. That put something like 250,000 troops in NZ, as a fighting force while the New Zealanders stayed where they were in Burma and Africa alongside the Australians.
> 
> So come on down Australia is desert in the middle where New Zealand is not wide enough to have a desert, so the middle is mountains and bush. Pacific on one side that the Tasman on the other, and in one place in Auckland you could almost throw a stone from one ocean to the other.


Stan, I retire in three years. Hope to visit then if I live that long. I bet there are some great riding trails in NZ.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

tjtalon said:


> Oh, just saw Rob's post, cool! Yay Ladona! StateLine Tack is "my" best...!


I went to the old home place for a week. No internet. There is a SLT and a TSC within 10 miles. The crop I ordered arrived while I was gone. Perfect! I'll ride tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

squirrelfood said:


> woo! Yum!


Now that' a craw dad. Maryland Rider, wanted to do crabs for my brother's birthday in Chesapeake. 250 a bushel. We had smoked brisket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

ellen hays said:


> My cooking expertise is limited when it comes to small rodents. You need to seek the help of Maryland Rider or Rob55. I bet they have a few for hamsters tucked back somewhere. Maryland Rider may even have one "shaken not strirred.


Just google squirrel anything that will work for squirrel will work for hamster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Rob55 said:


> Stan, I retire in three years. Hope to visit then if I live that long. I bet there are some great riding trails in NZ.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll be rising 69 just getting into my stride What age do you retire at? in NZ its 65 but there is a law against discrimination of the old far--ts so we work on until the brain gives out or one does not wake up in the morning.


----------



## Stan

On the top of my avatar I have a heart anyone know what it means.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I have no idea what that heart is..'cept we all love you, I know that!

Nathalie, I loved your pictures. And, yes, that punching-while-trotting thing is something else. Want to do it again, so maybe my butt will remember where it belongs. BTW, was also recently reading (in regards to back pain) that people under stress have more back pain, 'cuz their muscles are always tightened in flight or fight mode. Hmmm, sounds like me, quite a bit. I have a lot to learn, to learn how to de-stress; tight back (& core, I would think, corresponding) doesn't help w/getting A ..RELAXED butt in the saddle, eh?

Northernstar, you reminded me of something I've wanted to do, but it just hasn't worked out yet, for whatever reason: hand-walking a horse, after mucking when there's no lesson scheduled. Now that my schedule has changed, & can take a breather after mucking but not have to get home asap to do whatever to get up @ 330am Tuesdays, this could happen. Like...this Monday, unless it's raining (getting a lot of that this week). After mucking, I'd like to get Bailey out (oh, another "catch" practice on Herself), groom her, & just hand-walk in the arena. Would be good for both of us, just some time to get to know each other better & she doesn't have to work, just be. Fingers crossed for upcoming HorseMonday possibility.

Ellen, I had to laugh, had written down "her pics on 1711", then I saw your post. I'm not the only one that keeps a running paper trail of whats-what then!

Nicker, I love the Taj Mahal; does it have openings for further attachments? That looks like one cute little girl hampster (unedible, this one). I've had hampsters in the past, some are just brighter than others, & this one looks smart, quite the glitter in her eye, pretty markings, too (I feel a bit sorry for the black one, in a little cage..he or she won't be as stimulated or happy...if so, shorter lived). Ther last hampster I had had a basic environment much similar, then tubes running into two different little houses. It was so fun to see him scurrying around, even bringing favorite treats into the other areas to be enjoyed later. He'd run thru the tubes & drop onto his wheel, like "WHEE!" He was fun, had a good life. researching these little guys will be fun for you, they like all kinds of fruit & veggies, along w/their basic feed (& timothy hay is enjoyed, not just to munch, but something to burrow into). Of course, the bigger the environment, the more to clean, ooops. Put paper towels on the bottom trays beneath the bedding, absorbs the urine & it can be picked up w/the funky litter. Will look forward to hearing what your kids named her little self.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker, one more hampster thing to buy: wood chewie things to keep the teeth down & they love to chew...


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I'll butt in for a second to your question w/Rob; retirement her is 65, but, from what I understand, it rises depending on how young-old one is, w/social security. I think mine is around 68. Well, I just might be working until I drop over in the traces...but my goal is, when I do drop over, I'll have learned about horses & will have learned to ride. I think that's one good drop into the bucket(list).


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep TJ, I got chew things!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Retirement....if you are a teacher, you COULD go at 30 years....that would make me 55!! Wouldn't THAT be nice!! :lol: of course, I'd lose a lot of pension....I think....I half listen to the retirement shpeel....it's a way away...but I do put away for it.

My hopes for myself...retire at 55 and then get an adjunct position at a local college until my retirement kicks in......we will see. Doubt it with the economy as it is.

I'm just praying to get through these last 18 days!!! Yikes!!!!


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> I'll be rising 69 just getting into my stride What age do you retire at? in NZ its 65 but there is a law against discrimination of the old far--ts so we work on until the brain gives out or one does not wake up in the morning.


Stan. I am active duty military. They make us retire at 62. I hope to be able to just ride and mow hay after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning, my mud bug lovers. Hope you have a great day. I have no real horse updates as I have worked out for my cousin to stop by and feed the horses in the morning on his way to work. He goes right by them and, like me, leaves extremely early incase of any break downs. Saves me an hour of sleep and 23 miles in the morning. He will feed them on Wednesday evenings when I take Amber to small group at church to keep me from rushing. 

MN17, the cage and mouse look good together. Hope the kids enjoy them. I have a question though. Will you employ the janitor to care for it over the summer when no one is at school?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, the cage and mouse look good together. Hope the kids enjoy them. I have a question though. Will you employ the janitor to care for it over the summer when no one is at school?


Nope....I'll take it home with me! DH is already going.....:-x Hahaha TOO BAD!:wink:


----------



## corgi

Nicker, I will have 30 years in 7 more years! I will be 51 when i start my 30th year and 52 when I finish it. I think I am going to retire then. Virginia bases your state retirement on the average of your highest 5 years of pay. I would like to see a pay raise these last 7 years to hike up the retirement amount a bit.

My plan is to retire and then take a quick 12 week phlebotomy course and work part time ( in scrubs) in a doctors office, taking blood. Human Vampire!!

Or maybe just work part time in retail or something. Just need a part time job to pay my health insurance premium until I qualify for Medicare :lol:

Yep..3o years...can't give any more than that. Burned out!:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

yep corgi, that retirement sound like ours. I like your plan! 

it's already 74* and sunny! Woohoo! 

Leaving and riding prior to our Showcase night!

I NEED some horse time...not sure how much I can take with the tension here, doggie doo going downhill rapidly...and my dad calling me (just now) totally confused. At one moment he is coherent...the next second he is talking jibberish..........ugh!:-(


----------



## Roadyy

Its already average 85* for highs here. We were suppose to have rain Saturday and Sunday, but it has decided to add Friday to the mix. Looks like 30% chance of rain tomorrow evening.

Will be taking the umbrellas and rain slickers to man the booth for the Triathalon athletes all day Saturday.

Enjoy the ride MN17.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> On the top of my avatar I have a heart anyone know what it means.



It means you have linked this site to another site that you are on. Sharing the love for the site that sends you to detention.lol


----------



## mnhorselover

*Long winters!*



Northernstar said:


> Oooh! I Love those sweet ears! Most of our lakes are thawed now, (except much of the Great Lakes), but we still have the same stubborn snowbanks on north facing roadsides and hills as you! When all is thawed, the morel mushrooms pop up as do the trout lily and leeks


I'm with you...our longer winters totally make up for the extremely low risk of tornados, mudslides, horrific wild fires, extreme heat (you can layer clothes for cold but you can only get so naked) AND we have no hurricanes. Boarding and unboarding windows would take a lot of time away from horse stuff! Plus, the ground doesn't shake where I'm at!!
On Saturday, it's supposed to be 65! I'll take it!
Blessings to all!


----------



## Eole

NM, this is a lucky hamster living in such a lovely mansion. I had already figured it would be with you for the summer.  And you can come ride with me anytime. Then, we can all go ride with Stan. NZ seems spectacular. 

NS, I like hand-walking and the horses just love it. It builds confidence and I get a work out as well. Our grosbeaks should arrive soon. They also nest and we are lucky to witness their first flight to the feeder, clumsy babies often bigger than the adult bird. The ice disappeared yesterday from our lake.

Ellen, saw your pictures, yeah! More, more! 

Celeste, I hear you about the dog. A puppy is an investment of time and lack of sleep, to give them a good start for life.

Retirement, what's that?


----------



## Shades58

Hi all,
This is my first post here.....
I'm a 56 y/o lady that has been breeding QH's for the last 14 years. The stallion is a "High Rolling Roany" grandson, and I have 10 brood mares, going back to Doc Bar, Dash for Cash/Judge Cash, War Marchine, Hazard County.
I don't ride too much anymore cuz my back is very bad, but I sure do enjoy the breeding.
My double bred Doc Bar mare just foaled 2 nights ago, and Sizzle (the foal) is doing really well.
Hope to chat with lots of U......


----------



## Northernstar

Rob55 said:


> Stan. I am active duty military. They make us retire at 62. I hope to be able to just ride and mow hay after that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob, that sounds like a perfect retirement! I want to thank you for your service, by the way, and I mean that wholeheartedly.


----------



## Northernstar

Welcome to the forum, Shades58! I have a QH that I love with all my heart


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Shades58!


----------



## Rob55

Thanks Northernstar it's just a dream now. The years in the Army have been awesome. It is a privilege to serve.
Welcome Shades58. 1955 was a very good year. I started out on quarter horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome S58: Just chime right in and all is good.

Weekend for me presents potential rain on Saturday.
Not sure about riding yet, I would like to camp Saturday night.
Have to wait and see.
Otherwise I will be doing some logging here at home.
Several trees need to come down and be split.
I try to have all firewood done by mid-June

Cut my small field this evening, the grass had already begun to seed.
Drove the tractor around with the head lights.
I felt like Forest Gump riding around cutting the grass.

Azaleas have really taken off blooming everywhere.
Rose of Sharon are all showing new leaves.
Lilies, Hosta, and Iris are all over a foot tall now.
The yellow Iris in our pond is over 3 feet now.
Ornamental grasses are showing foot tall green now around the old cut portions.
I have two elephant ear bulbs I will plant this weekend.
These things grow 6 feet tall with tremendous leaves.
Green is good! All this spring growth is awesome.

Riding will be filled with new scents soon.
The locust groves will be blooming soon and the mountain laurel will bloom near the end of the month.
Since many of our river crossings have washed away we will have to find new ones.

This evening I am burning in the barrel.
Lots of tree and yard debris to clean up.
I have to keep running out and loading 'er up.
Better than half a moon showing right now.
I do miss the bats flying around they have not made it here yet, too early.

Sorry I'm going on but this is a great time of year.
Goodnight All::


----------



## Rob55

On what page is the hamster palace? I want to see the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

Rob55 said:


> On what page is the hamster palace? I want to see the pictures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Taj Mahal Post 17169


----------



## Rob55

Maryland. It is a great time of year isn't it. Hope you get some horse time this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

ellen hays said:


> :lol:Hey everybody
> 
> My neighbor that is building down the road called and asked me if I wanted to ride. I got that knot of butterflies in my stomach when I heard the R word:shock: I made myself blurt out, Yea a a h!!!! I would love to!!!! I went and got Red saddled and bridled and waited. When she got there I walked him down there and we visited for a little while, then I put him in the roundpen while they ate lunch. I worked him without a halter and made him change directions turning towards me several times I invited him in several times but, he didn't respond so I continued to work him. Finally I gave him the join up queue and he walked in to me. I turned and he followed me around. I had done this about 8 yrs ago and he finally remembered. My friend told me she would ride him and let me ride their dead broke horse. I don't know if yall understand about anxiety, but I was scared to death and glad she offered that. She did some ground work with Red and got the edge off and we climbed aboard and went to the trails. Made me really appreciate where I live. Wow it was wonderful. She is a really good horsewoman and very confident. Red did great. She said he just needs trail time and daily groundwork. This is the first time I have really felt positive about riding him. What a great feeling to ride the trails again.:lol::lol::lol: I couldn't wait to come back and tell yall. This is a big step for me because I have been trying to get over fear of riding after a fall and several other things. The anxiety has been like a wall. I think the wall is coming down! Thank God!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Ellen sounds like a great neighbor. Hope you enjoy many rides together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

Hamster in Disney World Palace on page 1717

Welcome Shades58. Sizzle is a cute name. Hope you manage to share some pictures. How many foals expected this year?

MR, spring is always an exciting time of year, especially after such a long winter. I can almost smell your flowers.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Shades58! Doc Bar lineage w/your breeding, cool! Doc bar, the Super Star!

MR, I loved the description of all the trees & flowers & green growing things. Must be beautiful to be out there in it, what an awesome sounding Spring.

We had 80s a few days ago, now rain, & weekend prediction rain/snow (maybe 2' snow in the mountains, 6-8" inches in the foothills, & snow/rain mix for Denver area (they're calling it a "drizzle mix".) Will see if going out to Janice's Monday will be possible (not due for lesson). Won't really mind, this time, if I can't go, home stuff couold use some attention. Area sure needs the moisture, so all is good. Daffodils appearing, snowball bushes blooming, lots of Queen Anne's lace, which everyone considers a weed, but I think it's pretty.

My robin visitor turned out to be availing himself of the jute that the fake tree has
around its base, to build the nest elsewhere. Glad to be of service!

Happy Friday tomorrow for those who have that!


----------



## tjtalon

PS MR, I love elephant ear. I had a plant once, as a houseplant indoors, that w/a subsequent move shriveled up & the boyfriend tossed it before I could try to save it. Pretty plant.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Shade58 and look forward to reading your adventures in foaling. We are a laid back group that enjoys diverse humor and a wide range of lifestyles. Hope you enjoy yourself here as much as we do.

Rob55, I also want to put out a quick thank you for protecting my freedom from outside threats. Now we just have to work on those within, right?lol

Terry, I hope your weekend is fun and and exciting leading up to your visit with Bailey. Hopefully the weather will hold off and give you beautiful skies to enjoy while riding leather.

MR, the yard sounds beautiful and I hope you find time to share the colors with us.


Amber had her first real lesson last evening and I must say I nearly teared up with pride. The lesson was an hour long and about the 40 minute mark she had her learning to handle the trot, change his speed from walk to trot then how to hold the trot. Amber had a smile on her face almost the whole time. She is very excited about her next lesson and that wells me up with joy.


Here are a few pics of her during the lesson.






















I have a 6 minute video on the phone, but it takes forever to transfer it so I'll keep it for myself.lol


Here is an updated pic of the baby chicks.


----------



## squirrelfood

Maryland Rider said:


> Welcome S58: Just chime right in and all is good.
> 
> Weekend for me presents potential rain on Saturday.
> Not sure about riding yet, I would like to camp Saturday night.
> Have to wait and see.
> Otherwise I will be doing some logging here at home.
> Several trees need to come down and be split.
> I try to have all firewood done by mid-June
> 
> Cut my small field this evening, the grass had already begun to seed.
> Drove the tractor around with the head lights.
> I felt like Forest Gump riding around cutting the grass.
> 
> Azaleas have really taken off blooming everywhere.
> Rose of Sharon are all showing new leaves.
> Lilies, Hosta, and Iris are all over a foot tall now.
> The yellow Iris in our pond is over 3 feet now.
> Ornamental grasses are showing foot tall green now around the old cut portions.
> I have two elephant ear bulbs I will plant this weekend.
> These things grow 6 feet tall with tremendous leaves.
> Green is good! All this spring growth is awesome.
> 
> Riding will be filled with new scents soon.
> The locust groves will be blooming soon and the mountain laurel will bloom near the end of the month.
> Since many of our river crossings have washed away we will have to find new ones.
> 
> This evening I am burning in the barrel.
> Lots of tree and yard debris to clean up.
> I have to keep running out and loading 'er up.
> Better than half a moon showing right now.
> I do miss the bats flying around they have not made it here yet, too early.
> 
> Sorry I'm going on but this is a great time of year.
> Goodnight All::


Yay, someone else with bog iris! I have both yellow and purple.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning everyone

Sounds like spring is making its way to the north. Reading about the changing scenery from grey to green reminds me of the first signs of spring here. No matter how many years have passed, there is a feeling of new beginnings each year when the dafodills and quince bushes bloom. They are the harbingers of spring here..

S88 welcome and do "chime in" . This is a great bunch. I have grown quite fond of them all. They are fair and open. They even put up with
me:lol: And Sizzle is such a cute name. I can see that little tail just a swishing while looking for dinner from mom.

Mnhorselover Feel free to chime in as well. I really like your slogan on you post site.

Rob55 Thanks for your military service. The military, teachers and police have a high place on my list. They all hold the front lines and give us a good life. God bless em all. 

Roaddy I know you are proud of your daughter. She really looks good on her horse. I know she will do well.

My chicks are about the same age as yours. I am about to get something set up in the main chicken house so they can get into fresh air and out of the nursery(my tack room). Its safe there. Wood rats are dangerous for them for the first month or so, and the tack room is well sealed.

Nickers Hope you didn't mind me using hamsters as a source of jokes because you know I like critters. Really like the hamster mansion. You are doing a great service to our future by teaching young ones respect for animals.

I hope everyone has a great day The rain is moving in. It is getting dry here so we are ready for it..

See ya


----------



## Koolio

TGIF! I am so glad the weekend is here!

I did manage to get out for a ride last night and was pleasantly surprised that DH came with me. As I was leaving the house, he asked if I was riding in the field I said, yea, probably. When he asked if he could come I assumed he meant he would ride circles around me on his motorcycle (which he often does). He said, no, he wanted to ride "his" horse, Sam. :shock:. Anyways, we had a lovely ride through the neighbouring fields. This is probably our first ride together on horses in a out 3 years. He said he had fun so hopefully he will come a little more often.

I hope everyone has a great Friday and enjoys a weekend of spring. It will be cold here, but not freezing, so maybe I'll get some gardening in. I don't plan to take Koolio to the horse show as I think he caught Cheeky Pony's virus and has a cough and runny nose this morning. I don't want to risk infecting anyone else's animals. I will go to the show to help out and watch and plan to catch another show when I've got healthy horses and more time to prepare.

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there! Post pics of your spring flowers!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio Is that old man Sam? If he is going to ride him, then Sam must be doing better. Sounds good Hope so anyway


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! 

had a fabulous ride and evening at the school last night. Will share photos after I get home.

Right now, I just need support....My dog is going downhill, and I really don't think she will recover. She has labored breathing, and the last two nights and mornings, I have chosen to carry her up and down the steps. I am too afraid she will fall.

I slept on the floor with her last night...listening to her breathing, I thought iit was it. I needed to be near her. BUT...she arose again today.

She's barely eating the chicken now, as before she gobbled it down.

This is just truly awful. I am sick in my stomach. I don't WANT to have to decide on whether to put her down or not. I know that is part of animal ownership...but making the final decision of ending a life is so very difficult for me.

I certainly don't want her to suffer, and last night I had myself convinced it was time......this morning...not so much. Sometimes I have feelings creep in that say, let's just get this over with....which is horrible too. I don't want her gone, but I hate feeling this way.

I just wish I knew what to do.

Thanks for listening...I typed this without crying....I guess I am getting a grip. :wink:

Have a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

What is the last report from the vet on her prognosis? If there is no chance of her getting better this roller coaster ride of better...worse...better...worse is not a good life for the dog or you emotionally. I hated having to say "Yes, put him to sleep" when the time was presented itself, but it was the right thing to do. He could have been given a few more days, but it is the quality of life over quantity of life for our animals. 

I am not there to see for myself her condition and this comes from outside the circle. I have to go to the side of letting her go so that she doesn't suffer anymore if there is no curing her illness and merely easing the pain to a tolerable state. That is no life for an animal that is bred for covering a lot of ground. I hope you can find the ability to chose what is best for her over what is easier for you. Not meant in a hard way, but an honest way. You are right that it is a very hard decision as I'm sure Celeste also can relay from recent experience as myself. It is the responsibility you agreed to when you decided to provide a home for her and now it has come time to honor that commitment to her. 

We are here to lean on as best we can for you however you need us, hun.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I understand what you are saying Roaddy, and I can honestly say I am not holding onto her for ME, I am holding on cause I am not sure if SHE is ready to be done...if that makes sense?

Like I said, I have contemplated going in that direction, but hesitated because *I *wanted it to be over, and end my pain.......

I may call the vet. They had her as a goner a long time ago. Maybe you gave me the answer...he may tell me that it is time. :?


----------



## Roadyy

It makes perfect sense and I know my boy, Bud, was holding on because he didn't think I was ready to say goodbye. He finally got to the point that he couldn't hide the pain anymore and that was when I finally saw the pain and sought the vet. I could see he was uncomfortable more often, but didn't see the pain he was hiding.

I am ashamed of myself for not seeing it as well as I knew him. Whether it was conscious or unconsciously not seeing it I should have given him freedom from it sooner.

You will know when it is right in your heart and in her eyes.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker...just know we're all here for you. You'll make the best decision for doggie. Cry all you need to, it hurts.


----------



## corgi

When we had to put our husky down in 2003, my vet made me feel better by telling me that by the time you can tell your dog doesn't feel well, he/she has been hiding it from you for a long time. They don't like to show you their weakness. I was beating myself up thinking we should have waited longer, that maybe it wasn't time yet and the vet made me feel better about my decision.

Unfortunately, it is a decision that only you can make. It is one of the worst decisions.

I am so sorry.


----------



## SueC

Hi NM71, hang in there... if I'd thought about it too much I would have delayed putting my mare down, it was so unthinkable, but I know it was the the right call, and I think she'd been uncomfortable for a while before it got totally obvious in her last week. How we wish for magic wands, when all we can do is end their pain by ending their lives.

HI Ellen, thanks for your PM, yes I am still alive, just crazy busy. Had a job interview Thursday, working with disabled people a couple of days a week, I think I'd enjoy that. Interview went great, cool panel, fingers crossed: We really need for me to have 2-3 days a week doing something like that, 1) because I want to be useful in my local community despite not being able to do the job I trained for anymore because of the voice nerve thing; and 2) because we've been doing it tough since last August, when my husband was made redundant after 14 years as a graphic designer for the same company. He's been getting around 4 days a week since last October doing administration for a local medical practice and taking the photo finishes at the local racetracks, but we're still about 25% down on his previous income and it would be really cool if I could make up the shortfall.

Painting painting painting, the corridor primed now, it's soooo much fun painting 4-edged plaster cornice standing on a ladder!  Now only two rounds to go with ceiling white and wall colour. I'll be dreaming of cornice I'm sure. It will be following me spookily on daily activities or something. Lime plastering tomorrow. Probably a control burn on Sunday.


----------



## ellen hays

Nicker, 

I'm so sorry you are in this dilemma. There is no easy way to deal with something like this. Try to look at the good times you had with your dog, and think about the happy life she had because she was with you. That's a lot. So many don't have that. Considering that doesn't ease the hurt, but maybe it will help to make a decision. Like TJ said, we are with you.


----------



## Stan

Nickers not an easy thing to have to do. Our pets give us devotion and trust us to do right by them.
As it was said they hide their pain and by the time they show it, they need help. I have also made that hard decision so know how you are feeling and being torn one way or another. 


SWMBO is home this weekend, first time in a very long time. I don't know what to do, but I'm resting here in bed waiting for her to wake so she can fetch me breakfast in bed as a treat. I was thinking 3 rasher of bacon, two eggs, a sausage, tomatoes and two slices of toast finished off with a cup of tea. then after she has done the dishes we could plan our day. There is fire wood to be stacked, lawns to mow. Now its raining the grass is growing. Horse poo to be collected for the compost and while she was doing that I could spend time with Bugs. Sounds like a great morning.:lol:


----------



## Stan

Sometimes you've just got to wonder
​... !!​

!



A light hearted chuckle at our screwed up world
​... !!​

!


*
Scenario** :
Johnny and Mark get into a fight after school.

1945 -* Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up best friends.
*
2013 -* Police called, and they arrest Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it. Both children go to anger management programmes for 3 months. School governors hold meeting to implement bullying prevention programmes.
*
Scenario :
Robbie won't be still in class, disrupts other students.

1945 -* *Robbie* sent to the office and given six of the best by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
*
2013 -* Robbie given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADHD - result deemed to be positive. Robbie's parents get fortnightly disability payments and school gets extra funding from government because Robbie has a disability.
*
Scenario :
Billy breaks a window in his neighbour's car and his Dad gives him a whopping with his belt.

1945 -* Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
*
2013 -* Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care; joins a gang; ends up in jail.
*
Scenario :
Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1945 -* Mark gets glass of water from Principal to take aspirin with. Passes exams, becomes a solicitor.
*
2013-* Police called, car searched for drugs and weapons. Mark expelled from school for drug taking. Ends up as a drop out.
*
Scenario :
Johnny takes apart leftover fireworks from Cracker night, puts them in a paint tin & blows up a wasps’ nest.

1945 -* Wasps die.
*
2013-* Police & Anti-Terrorism Squad called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, investigate parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated. Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly in an aeroplane again.
*
Scenario :
Johnny falls over while running during morning break and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. She hugs him to comfort him.

1945 -* In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing footie.No damage done.
*
2013 -* Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy and ends up gay.


*

*



















































I remember getting the strap at school and the cane but that was in the 60s
I once threw a tany on the floor of the supermarket. I wanted some sweets. My mother gave me a wack on the butt and the other shoppers gave her a pat on the back
See, I turned out alright, not to disturbed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks guys.

I am going to call the vet. You made a good point...I need to ask him.

I see in her eyes...shame. She is such a proud dog, but she feels shame for me having to help her so. 

Thanks, you've helped me.


----------



## tjtalon

Huge hug to you, Nicker. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SueC

Stan: very funny time scenarios - but also *so* annoying to see the leaving of commonsense in our society...

About your alleged plans for your lovely woman, and since you're a stirrer, I thought you'd like this joke: Why are blonde jokes so short? So men can remember them!



Have a great day (and maybe eat some vegetables too  )!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan: SueC got you this time!


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> SWMBO is home this weekend, first time in a very long time. I don't know what to do, but I'm resting here in bed waiting for her to wake so she can fetch me breakfast in bed as a treat. I was thinking 3 rasher of bacon, two eggs, a sausage, tomatoes and two slices of toast finished off with a cup of tea. then after she has done the dishes we could plan our day. There is fire wood to be stacked, lawns to mow. Now its raining the grass is growing. Horse poo to be collected for the compost and while she was doing that I could spend time with Bugs. Sounds like a great morning.:lol:


Stan, why ever does she stay away so much? ..........................


----------



## squirrelfood

NickerMaker71 said:


> I understand what you are saying Roaddy, and I can honestly say I am not holding onto her for ME, I am holding on cause I am not sure if SHE is ready to be done...if that makes sense?
> 
> Like I said, I have contemplated going in that direction, but hesitated because *I *wanted it to be over, and end my pain.......
> 
> I may call the vet. They had her as a goner a long time ago. Maybe you gave me the answer...he may tell me that it is time. :?


Sweetie, it's better to let them go a day too soon than leave it a day too late. Less suffering. And they really don't understand "tomorrow". They only know they hurt NOW. You are right in wanting it to be over.


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Nickers not an easy thing to have to do. Our pets give us devotion and trust us to do right by them.
> As it was said they hide their pain and by the time they show it, they need help. I have also made that hard decision so know how you are feeling and being torn one way or another.
> 
> 
> SWMBO is home this weekend, first time in a very long time. I don't know what to do, but I'm resting here in bed waiting for her to wake so she can fetch me breakfast in bed as a treat. I was thinking 3 rasher of bacon, two eggs, a sausage, tomatoes and two slices of toast finished off with a cup of tea. then after she has done the dishes we could plan our day. There is fire wood to be stacked, lawns to mow. Now its raining the grass is growing. Horse poo to be collected for the compost and while she was doing that I could spend time with Bugs. Sounds like a great morning.:lol:


.....And then your alarm clock went off, and you realized you were dreaming! Corn Flakes and Chores on your plate instead! HaHa


----------



## Northernstar

Only a minute here and have to head out to feed the horses-

Sue! I had a distinct feeling you were over-the-top busy... hope you can dive into a good read sometime soon  Best of luck with the job interview! I took this photo a while back and never shared it... I think it's TJ who sketches nature? Anyway, this is above my dresser, and it's beautiful...








It's called, "Lady In The Meadow".... you can see that she's sleeping in her summer 'haven', and through the tiny opening we see the cold winter and a castle in the snow. It was a gift I received may years ago and I love it


----------



## NickerMaker71

To my chicken loving friends.....the neighbor stuck this out by her mailbox. Thought of you guys and chuckled and had to take a pic.

Will call the vet tomorrow. DH needed me to wait one more day. My mom will go with me.

Took a pill...need to sleep.:-(


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another from yesterday. 

It's raining buckets here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more....a while back I had said I would pony my thoroughbred. This is the field we would gallop up together. He would be free, running beside us.. Of course i rode this field a lot, and knew the course I always rode, so we were safe from groundhog holes. So, so fun!!

That's the old family farm btw. 


Good memories.


----------



## Northernstar

Female grosbeaks have joined their mates now, and this a.m. there was a Baltimore Oriole on the deck... tried to get a photo, but it was raining too hard. Yesterday, we had quite a warm front come in! It was about 70! Even though it was hot after chores, I took Star for a ride with the new leather halter. Here's a quick one I took while heading down the road... one can see to the left, a two-track. It's miles and miles of Nat'l Forest, and although I wanted a longer ride, she was spooking (we're working on that) as






the wind was gusting. I ride alone, so wasn't chancing it and called it good at that point. 

** As far as the aforementioned hand walking- I love walking them down this way for sometimes 2 or so miles! Another way to get them accustomed to the sights and sounds of this wilderness area... It's bear country and I take it slow so they'll know it's o.k. when we're together.


----------



## Rob55

Beautiful pictures Nickermaker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, I had to look twice...I those were jays ears!! Lol. And one of our dirt roads.


----------



## Rob55

Stan. Hope you got your proper breakfast. 

Love the comparison of the times. As a child I reloaded my own ammunition and my friends drove to school with rifles and shotguns so they could get in a few hours of hunting after school. Now if I carry a folding pen knife I am a criminal. I'd be in jail if the rules we live by today were in effect when I was 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Nicker. I know it is a sad thing to loose a friend. When we grow older our pets and friends grow older too. God bless you as you work through this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Rode a 17.2hh warmblood last night. What a big trot! Used a whole different set of muscles walked a whole different way of funny today, but it was a good ride. I can't wait until I get settled to ride more than once a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

NM, sending hugs your way. It's an awful dilemma to decide when it is the right time to let go. Follow your heart. We are here if you need to share.

NS, beautiful pictures. I also hand-walked Eole this week to get him used to the trails, I felt safer on the ground than sitting on him.

Rob, I'd need a ladder to climb on a 17hh+ horse. :wink:

SueC, glad you dropped by, I figured you were busy. Good luck on the job. 



> SWMBO is home this weekend, first time in a very long time. I don't know what to do, but I'm resting here in bed waiting for her to wake so she can fetch me breakfast in bed as a treat. I was thinking 3 rasher of bacon, two eggs, a sausage, tomatoes and two slices of toast finished off with a cup of tea.


 I suspect you're still in bed, starving. :twisted:


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan: very funny time scenarios - but also *so* annoying to see the leaving of commonsense in our society...
> 
> About your alleged plans for your lovely woman, and since you're a stirrer, I thought you'd like this joke: Why are blonde jokes so short? So men can remember them!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day (and maybe eat some vegetables too  )!


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Stan: SueC got you this time!


 
:shock: Luck, Just plain luck.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, why ever does she stay away so much? ..........................


 
Her mothers very sick She is down to 33 kgs 84 years old and her mind has gone for a walk. SWMBO now spends the weekends helping her brother look after the old lady, its been going on now for the past 4 months but the issue go back for several months its just another segment of a year of tribulations. Mind you some things have settled a little.


----------



## Happy Place

I just scanned through a bunch of pages. I saw someone say how they love Elephant Ears. I thought, oh I love those! Then I realized they were talking about the plant and not the tasty friend Fair food :lol:

NM17, I am so sorry you are going through that time we animal lovers all must face. I know that I waited too long to make the decision for my best old friend Fred. I didn't know it at the time, but hind site is 20/20. It's never easy.

I still have not ridden. Morgan's owner has so much on her plate and I can't ride without her there. I have only groomed and hung out and don't feel bonded to Morgan at all. If I were going to buy, even though he is a fine horse, I would pass him up because I don't have that "feeling".

So, this week is teacher appreciation week. I had to stay until 8:00 for a parent evening that only one parent attended. One family sent us a beautiful lunch. Administration did nothing. Then today, we had to do a snow day make up day. We don't have school on Friday so making the kids come in was TORTURE!!! It was either that or go an extra day at the end of the year. What a way to end teacher appreciation week!


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> NM, sending hugs your way. It's an awful dilemma to decide when it is the right time to let go. Follow your heart. We are here if you need to share.
> 
> NS, beautiful pictures. I also hand-walked Eole this week to get him used to the trails, I felt safer on the ground than sitting on him.
> 
> Rob, I'd need a ladder to climb on a 17hh+ horse. :wink:
> 
> SueC, glad you dropped by, I figured you were busy. Good luck on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you're still in bed, starving. :twisted:


No. I got up made her a coffee did the washing and hung it out. Went and shot the sheep that had strayed last week. Its now hanging. Put the fire wood away. Now its my time after checking out the thread Ill spend half an hour in the paddock with Bugs then start dinner. I'm so good.:lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I'm so sorry to hear about your pup. It is so hard to say goodbye to an old friend who, especially one so faithful. It is every harder to have to make that decision on behalf of our pets. Whatever you do, it will be the right thing. I don't think we can keep ourselves on the hook for deciding too soon or too late. What really matters is that we are there for them to provide comfort and ease their suffering as much as we can until the end. 

Stan - your tales of modern society ring frighteningly true, especially for teachers. I hope you got in SWMBO's good books and received your breakfast.

It was another beautiful evening. I left work a little earlier and fit in a hair cut. It is amazing how a new hairdo (short bob in my case) can make you feel so much better. 
After harrowing the manure in the horse pasture, I got in a ride on Koolio. He has remembered all we worked on throughout the winter and has become very soft, light and responsive. It is a shame I can't take him to the horse show tomorrow, as I feel he is ready, as am I. He has a bit of a snotty nose and due to Cheeky Pony being sick, I have to keep my herd quarantined for a while longer. Hopefully there will be more shows later this summer. I plan to go to watch and helps anyways because this show is sponsored by the riding club I belong to. It should be a good day. If the weather holds, I'll take Sam out on a trail ride in the neighbours field afterward.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'm still waiting on spring flower and garden pics...:wink:


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I love elephant ears too, but I have never grown them. I'm sorry you had to go in to school today. I cannot imagine how tough it must be to bring kids in an extra day to make up for a snow day. Thankfully we don't do that here. It also sounds like your teacher appreciation day wasn't as hoped. Unfortunately, in this job there is not a lot of appreciation shown. It seems you only really know you've done a good job many years later when you see the kids as adults. It is then I find we receive the most appreciation.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> No. I got up made her a coffee did the washing and hung it out. Went and shot the sheep that had strayed last week. Its now hanging. Put the fire wood away. Now its my time after checking out the thread Ill spend half an hour in the paddock with Bugs then start dinner. I'm so good.:lol::lol:


Proud of you, Stan...although half an hour w/Bugs not enough, hope you get more time w/him soon.

I never forgot the Elephant Ear houseplant I had (& that was 30 yrs ago), it was beautiful. The nurseries around never had the bulbs &/or didn't know what I was talking about, so gave up after some time. Would love to have another one.

Have only one more day of work in this long, weird week (all swings, except for tomorrow noon-8p, to accommodate new guy's 4a-12p training, to give him an idea of what happens during daylight hours [he'll be night shift for real]). He seems very nice, saw him briefly tonight on my way out. He's of Japanese descent, all-American of course but he must've gotten some good alternative cultural upbringing, as he's very polite & respectful (nothing like some of the younger men that have come & gone thru my workplace, who have disrespected me immediately because of my age combined w/gender [a man of my same age gets something else, but not quite what I've gotten]). Two newerish (1 year guys) who are still w/us had that attitude at first...now they're, like, oh..."she really knows her stuff & I'd just as soon not get on her bad side!" Hah. Of course, my "bad side" mostly consists of "sink or swim then, twit...", & they get ignored while I go do the job. These two guys decided to swim..and ask questions, and learn. Huh, go figure.

Hope Ms Nicker is getting a good night's sleep. Going to be a hard weekend for our friend....and a hard next week, and....it'll be hard. Nicker, go to your horses as much as you can & to your DH of course. I know we're all thinking of you.

Tracey, hope the horse's nose clears up & Cheeky gets alright.

Sue, was good to see you pop back in. I guess all,including me, figured you were very busy! Cornice dreams, yes, bet you'll get them, and bet the actual will be beautiful.

I'm thinking of getting, not an IPad, but the Dell tablet that has Windows 8 (I have the $ on my computer store card). Am totally new to that kind of thing, but am assuming once I could figure out how to set it up and work it :shock:, that I can get here and check in (like, in sneaky, quiet moments at work, lol!) Any advice on this idea? Have been thinking I'd rather do this than a Kindle (my sister and mother have Nook, to read books...I can't go there, books for me have real paper pages and covers, and can be propped up to read in bed ore on the couch. It's an ambiance/comfort kind of thing).

have talked here way longer than I thought I would, so had better go, to be ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Hope Ms Nicker is getting a good night's sleep. Going to be a hard weekend for our friend....and a hard next week, and....it'll be hard. Nicker, go to your horses as much as you can & to your DH of course. I know we're all thinking of you.


NM: TJ hit this right on, It will be important to have some quality horse time.


----------



## Happy Place

I have been feeling so negative and frustrated lately. Here is my positive upbeat post. I am making this a fun weekend. I have "Spring Tea" this afternoon. Spring Tea is a mother daughter tradition at my church. We dress in silly hats (think Kentucky Derby) and do a tea tasting of specialty teas and eat yummy treats. There is also purse and jewelry sales going on. It's quite fun and we laugh a lot. Tonight my son is taking me out for Mother's Day. Not sure what we are doing, but any time you get to spend with your 20+ kids, you grab on to! Probably dinner and a movie cuz that's something we both love.
Tomorrow I am going with hubby to do a fun gun shoot. You have to go through a simulated house and clear out the bad guy targets. It teaches gun safety and security for your home. I love my guns! Sadly, there will be no horse time, unless I can sneak out to the barn Sunday night for a little bit. Enloy this beautiful spring weekend everyone!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I hope you find some rejuvenation this weekend and enjoy the time with your son and your husband.

Nicker - are you doing OK? I'm thinking about you and your dog today...

Tjtalon - have you had your shift change yet? I think you mentioned it would be soon. I used the Dell tablets with my kids at school last week. They seem to work OK, but not as easy as the ipad. I also have a Chromebook from work that I like quite a bit better because I like having a real keyboard. The downside, is everything you do is online. The Chromebook is pretty useless without an internet connection. Not sure about the Dell tablet, but I think you can do some basic word processing, etc offline.

Roadyy - the new place for the horses looks fantastic! Nice to see your daughter riding too. It looks like she is doing great.


I went to the horse show today and am so glad I didn't take Koolio. The show was fun to watch, but we had snow, rain, sleet and even a bit of hail. It was dreadfully cold! The classes were very large (20-25) and each had some pretty excited horses. I think I will look for some smaller barn shows to get back into it.

Tomorrow the kids and I will make our annual visit to the greenhouse to look t's plants. It is way too cold to buy right now, but we can still plan and make a wish list for when the weather gets better. The greenhouse also has a lovely coffee shop with some fantastic homemade snacks. Afterwards, DD and I will get a ride in. It should be a good day!


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey: my real shift change (this past week was all swings, to accommodate new guy training during the mornings) kinda-sorta starts next week. There will still be some ups & downs w/a couple of scheduled vacations, but basically Tues-Wed-Thurs where I was 6a-2p will change this coming week to 12noon-8p, w/Fri-Sat still kinda up in the air. Those 1st 3 days will be better, especially coming off of HorseMonday (mucking not withstanding the lessons are getting more rigorous, w/my improving). Won't have to get up @ 330am on Tuesday!
The out-going assistant chief cautioned me against IPad; he thought w/the Apple software I'd have trouble figuring things out, whereas Dell tablet comes w/Windows 8, which I can figure out (& it's less expensive). I know NOTHING about this stuff. Maybe I shouldn't even consider it (?) My "want" comes from wanting to check in here, FaceBook, email, Google, YouTube (for horse videos), when I'm not at home...keep in touch w/me, really, in the odd moments at work I can do so. Well, whatever it can be, it needs to come from MicroCenter (as that's where my card is & be under $150). Thank you for the input, much appreciated. Basically, I'm confused! Oh! Visit to a greenhouse sounds like fun for planning. Glad you enjoyed the horse show! Good thing Koolio didn't go then, w/the weather.

Raining here, supposed to turn to thunderstorm/rain/icy rain/snow-mix/snow thru Monday, w/predicted snow accumulation 1-5". My HorseMonday may well involve Bob practice, which is fine. Not scheduled for a lesson anyway. But, who knows, this is Colorado & I'm on the plains (although the surrounding cities seem to forget that, thinking life turns around whatever is happening in Denver Central).

Been thinking of Nicker too...

Happy Place, I hope you had a lovely day!

I'm just glad it's my Friday. A week of late swings (except today, noon-8p) has done me in. Home chores tomorrow. May go to MicroCenter to check out the tablet thing, if the roads are okay. Would love any more advice on that beforehand, although will not be able to avoid the inevitable approach to some young & savvy store person w/the question "Umm, what is this this & how does it work?" Ack.


----------



## tjtalon

...I do know, w/the tablet thing, it needs to have the WiFi already in it, & I was wondering how on earth you "write" w/out a keyboard. Hmmm...


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Tablets should have WiFi in them. When shopping consider USB ports.
Some tablets/many do not have a USB port, also camera options.
Many will have two cameras w/two different megapixel settings.

You will then be able to provide us lots of pictures.

Quiet thread here yesterday!!!:shock:

When Robb55 asked where the Taj Mahal post was I thought nothing of it to scroll down notice the message # and reply.
But I thought he asked for the page # not post #.
Then I remembered I am set up to view 40 posts in descending order per page.
Anyone else do this or am I nuts??? My backwards way of thinking???
At least when I login I see the most recent right away.

Friday evening my wife said the tractor was driving strange.
Found a bracket that holds front of transmission broken free.
Two grade 8 bolts broken off, had to remove transmission Friday night.
Extract broken bolts from cast aluminum housing, pilot hole and left hand drill bit saved the day.
Yesterday re-installed rather quick but found fractures in the tractor frame.
Measured and made cad drawings of new brackets to bolt on existing frame.
Found large chunk of steel here in the boneyard, Monday I will begin cutting at work.
I think it will survive a few days until the brackets are completed.

Passed on a weekend camp trip since threat of rain.
Well rain sure wasn't much, few sprinkles.
My luck, if I camped it would have been a downpour.

NM: I hope things are going OK.
In 2002 I encountered similar scenario with my Great Dane.
Tough situation, I was a wreck for at least two weeks after.
Some shoes are hard to wear at times.

Happy Mothers Day!








Burn barrel today and I will plant the elephant ear bulbs, they are already sprouting.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Mother's Day!

Well, I went & got a tablet, after much looking, & w/the help of a very patient sales guy. The Dell w/Windows 8 was too expensive, so got a Dell 8" Android 4.2. It has a 2GB memory, 16GB storage capacity, which I suppose isn't much, but will do alright for me. sales guy had a good point when he said since I'm not familiar w/Windows 8, learning the Android won't be any harder. It has a camera & a webcam. Has no USB ports, but does have a MicroSD card reader (but since I don't have one of those & not sure what it is anyway, I'll not concern myself w/it at this point).

Itself is charging now. I'll carefully do the set up when it's charged, & most likely will be googling for how-to-work-this-thing info. But, will play w/it. This was very much a wild hair (I'm still carrying around a dinosaur cell phone).

Cold & snowing here. Doing laundry, waiting to play w/the Thing.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening!

Visit mother and MIL today, took flowers, everyone happy!
No riding time.:-(

Still burning in the barrel, cleaned up shoved aside driveway debris from winter.
More fuel to burn, another 5' high pile.

Getting ready to dig holes for my elephant, when they take off I must remember some photos.

Little Pig, Little Pig let me come in, not by the hair of my chinny chin chin.
Had to reference "The Shining" again.








Stand alone Azalea in the side yard.








Red Azalea not quite open.








Hosta bushes now.








Weigela shrubs ready to bloom.








My wife is happy again, lawn tractor moveth!
Long drive already under full canopy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*http://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.png*



tjtalon said:


> Has no USB ports, but does have a MicroSD card reader (but since I don't have one of those & not sure what it is anyway, I'll not concern myself w/it at this point).


Ah! Go buy a 16GB MicroSd card, can probably swap to phone.
Store all your pictures on the new card. About $15.


----------



## Northernstar

Popping in here for a few-whew! Busy weekend! 

Happy Mother's Day to all! Those who _aren't_ mothers, _have_ a mother, so it aptly applies... 

We have a tradition to scoot over to the Big Lake and have lunch and walk the pier every M's Day-Here's a photo of our 2 'strapping boys' who are young men on their own....


----------



## Northernstar

Since the guys have moved, (yes, we're 40-something empty nesters!) this year was an 'across the miles' Mother's Day, so DH and I went over after projects were done around here-


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a shot from the south pier, showing the lighthouse we were previously standing beneath... For folks who live on the ocean, you'll notice our Great Lakes piers are quite different! Last year on Mother's Day, we had snow and high winds... no one can walk a pier without being swept in under those conditions. These 'freshwater seas' are not to be reckoned with. Has anyone heard the song, "The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald" by Gordon Lightfoot? He's spot on with the vastness and depth


----------



## Northernstar

This one's for Ellen- we have a U-Pick strawberry farm about 35 miles away and we go every June. This year may not be until the _end_ of June after a very long winter! I call this "Nature's Bounty"


----------



## Rob55

So Maryland Riders comment about pages is on 1726 according to the way my iPad reads these things. When I comment I always end up on the last page. I got the iPad for Christmas and just don't have a clue what I doing most of the time. Still haven't found the hamster Taj Ma Hall, but I'm looking. Hope everybody had a great weekend. The weather was great here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

It's hard to keep up here.

Stan yes there is no ladder but a three step mounting block. There is no way I could get on a 17 hand horse otherwise. Happy Place. My wife is a school teacher. I appreciate you. Glad you had a happy weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 433042
> 
> Here's a shot from the south pier, showing the lighthouse we were previously standing beneath... For folks who live on the ocean, you'll notice our Great Lakes piers are quite different! Last year on Mother's Day, we had snow and high winds... no one can walk a pier without being swept in under those conditions. These 'freshwater seas' are not to be reckoned with. Has anyone heard the song, "The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald" by Gordon Lightfoot? He's spot on with the vastness and depth



Has been one of my favorite songs all these years.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I'm still around...but not feeling much up for chatting.

I see I have a lot to catch up on.

Be back soon.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> I picked up two, one for my room and a black one for sixth grade.....mine went nuts in her new home. I sat for a good half hour watching her explore her new MANSION. She finally found the wheel and was still going to town running when I left.:lol: the black one....dug in it's bedding and went to sleep...LOL, it has a boring cage, no toys or tunnels.:wink:
> 
> I really didn't want to get her, but now that I brought her home....she's the cutest thing.
> 
> And....the Taj Mahal!!


Quoted for Rob55 to see...

Here are a few pics from yesterday's ride in the evening. Doc really wanted to move out as we were headed away from the barn. 










































Here is a quick video I shot during his trot on the trail. If her weren't so old he could have been a good endurance horse as he barely got hot from it and kept wanting to go more. I let him Canter a few times, but mostly kept him here or at a walk.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I am sorry the time came to say goodbye to her and hope you see the wonderful thing you did for her. She could not make the decision herself and needed you to do it for her. She is no longer suffering or waiting for the next attack of weakness to come over her weakened body. I am sure her heart and mind were still young and vibrant and mad at her body for not keeping up for you.


I read so many other posts and didn't want to get the names wrong with the activities. I love Elephant Ears as my dad was a huge fan of them and had one that grew nearly as big as the side of the house. With all the ears off of it.


----------



## squirrelfood

Roady, never count an old horse out. Elmer Bandit was in his 30's and still doing some pretty stiff endurance rides.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Gang

Hope everyone had a good weekend. This ole gal kinda took it easy and didn't do too much.

Nickers I am thinking about you. I know this is not a good time for you. Hang in there girl. We're all with you!

Rob55 Awh! The trusty 3 step mounting block. A great invention. I cherish mine

Northernstar Love the picture of the lighthouse. And yes I love the strawberry picture Did ya freeze those freshly picked strawberries you were holding? That's a nice treat in the winter.

Roaddy Nice riding pictures. I see your enjoying your new place. Doc looks like he's have a good time in the video (ears straight ahead enjoying the signts)

MarylandRider Are those your pot belly pigs? They look as happy as two pigs in the sunshine:shock:

TJ Don't wear that tablet out!

I'm getting ready to do my usual a.m. labor of love. It's a beautiful morning, but is already getting hot into the day. Will have to be busy in the a.m. and cool my heels later. Hope you guys all have a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, just came back for a visit to realize the pic didn't make the trip with the quote so I will fix my mistake.

Here is Mr. Bojangles and the Mouse Circus Tent.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Ah! Go buy a 16GB MicroSd card, can probably swap to phone.
> Store all your pictures on the new card. About $15.
> View attachment 433018


MR, I wrote that info down (including a quick sketch of the thing itself, from your pic).

Will put that on my list, thank you for the info!


----------



## tjtalon

No going out for HorseMonday today, we've had a big dumping of wet snow for 3 days/nites. Starting to mellow out this afternoon. Janice texted me last night, better do home chores today! Yup.

Ellen, I won't be wearing out the tablet for a little while. Being a techno-idiot, I hadn't remembered that (duh) to connect the Thing to wifi, I have to have it in my place in the first place. So, got on ComCast (my internet/cable tv provider) online chat this morning to order a wifi modem. Turned out I couldn't, since have "economy" internet & basic cable; the wifi modem not compatible. The service guy researched & found me the best deal he could: still basic cable for tv (which is no big deal; the only time I turn on the tv is for local news & the 2 PBS stations, or to put in a dvd) but an upgrade for internet. That will be a $20-$25ish increase in my bill, but will have better internet & can get the wifi modem (I figured I waste at least $20-25 a month on stupid stuff, so can work that out easily enough). The modem will arrive in 3-4 days from now, then can set it up (will come w/instructions, but if I need help I can call or go online). I'll want a wifi modem thing to carry around, since my point w/this was to not be so tied into being at home to get on to the things I want (you gus, FB, email, Utube horse vids), but one step at a time! I sure don't know what the "thing" would be,I just know a co-worker has some wifi thing he carries in his pocket for his phone, when he wants to be on the internet.

My phone will be next, on down the line somewhere. Mine is seriously out of date, if not out of history. When I was looking at the tablets, I went ot look at the phones. Showed a guy my phone; his face was almost a picture of horror! told him he can find my phone in the museum under "dinosaur". he said "does it have fins yet?". Said, yup, but no backbone, barely crawling out of the water. He laughed. I didn't feel put down, he was very nice; he knew he was dealing w/an older person. The phones were expensive, of course but ATT (not a good reputation around here).

Called my mother for Mother's Day today; Saturday night & yesterday neither of our phones could keep a connection, w/the storms here & where she is. had a good chat. She congratulated me on the tablet etc thing, & wants pictures of cats & me & Bailey resent to her in a few weeks. She's had one eye done already for cataracts, the next eye is this Friday.

Rick, I loved the pics, and the vid of Doc being ridden. I watched that vid, trying to imagine/feel being on him. I think I coulda done it...question, for my visualization/imagination: how were your hands on the hands, how were you holding his head? I could of sat that fast trot, still unsure of my hands.

Dryer just buzzed, on w/the day. Northernstar, I remember that song, it's haunting.


----------



## tjtalon

Sorry, Rick, should read "hands on reins".


----------



## tjtalon

I want to save Rick's vid on Riding Doc, since can "feel" it well. The dropdown menu for the vid: any suggestions on which one to do?


----------



## Roadyy

I will email it to you,TJ. I think I still have you email some where.lol


I was holding both reins in my left hand and the cell phone in my right while posting the trot. If you pay attention you can tell when I'm going up with the phone. He kept changing the speed just enough to have my post get out of sync from time to time. I need to get better at that and him learn my body language if I am going to do much of that on him. I can flat out get to it with Trusty when he goes as he stays consistent with his speed. 
I will work Little Man this evening then take Trusty for another ride tomorrow then work Little Man Wednesday. Shannon will be out for Amber's lesson Thursday then work Little Man herself. Friday I will ride Trusty out again. So there should be plenty of workouts for my legs by next weekend...I might be able to get as consistent as MN17 and her riding if I can pull this off. 

TJ, I take my Tablet a lot of places with me and only use it when I pick up WiFi signals like at church or restaurants. I do not have it activated through my provider to use it anywhere I do my phone just because of the cost factor.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I will email it to you,TJ. I think I still have you email some where.lol
> 
> 
> I was holding both reins in my left hand and the cell phone in my right while posting the trot. If you pay attention you can tell when I'm going up with the phone. He kept changing the speed just enough to have my post get out of sync from time to time. I need to get better at that and him learn my body language if I am going to do much of that on him. I can flat out get to it with Trusty when he goes as he stays consistent with his speed.
> I will work Little Man this evening then take Trusty for another ride tomorrow then work Little Man Wednesday. Shannon will be out for Amber's lesson Thursday then work Little Man herself. Friday I will ride Trusty out again. So there should be plenty of workouts for my legs by next weekend...I might be able to get as consistent as MN17 and her riding if I can pull this off.
> 
> TJ, I take my Tablet a lot of places with me and only use it when I pick up WiFi signals like at church or restaurants. I do not have it activated through my provider to use it anywhere I do my phone just because of the cost factor.


I hope I haven't done a stupid thing; I could afford this tablet, but not an upgraded phone...yet.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> I hope I haven't done a stupid thing; I could afford this tablet, but not an upgraded phone...yet.


 
Never have to buy an up grade of your phone EVER if you don't mind being 6 months behind with the latest. All you need is a new sim card

The secret



Scroll down



Just a little further



Keep several teenagers as friends. They are always upgrading to the latest phone, I/Pad and you can get a bargain once they know you are in the market to buy their cast offs. Now and again you get a dud but at the price you pay just throw it away. They do.

Get them to demonstrate their latest, and comment, I would love one. Let me know when you next upgrade and I may be interested in taking this one off your hands.

Young people think old people are stupid, but we did not come down in the last shower.

My step son is a geek he is always upgrading and we, well SWMBO mostly, gets the 6 month old phone as an up grade and he gets a couple of dollars. Not any where near what he wants because they are throw away's.

I have gone back to a basic cell phone. All it needs to do is have BIG numbers and a camera.


----------



## SueC

Brett took this super cute photo of Mary Lou:










Updated photo gallery with more donkey photos, our pumpkin harvest, the newly adopted Caspian and building progress in the link below - click the left arrow to go forward, if you get Arabian mare photos you're going backward!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/14185093303/in/photostream

That's what we've been up to this past month...


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall

TJ Don't get discouraged. You'll figure out a way. Stan has got a good point. But, you gotta watch them yungins cause they'll pull stuff on ya. I thought I was going to bust a gut when Stan told us about the ID 10T error. Us ole folks aren't as slow as they think we are. It just takes us a while.:?

SueC Mary Lou is adorable. Is she gentle enough to pet? If she was here, oh my goodness, she would be spoilt. I luv them bangs:lol:


----------



## SueC

Stan, we don't do latest tech either. We have a 7yo cellphone, a 20yo (Cathode Ray box!) TV we hardly watch, and a 10yo laptop. Only the desktop computer and my super Toshiba NB200 netbook are relatively new at around 5yo. I love my netbook because it's really a small, super-light laptop, and it has a clever standard-sized letters keyboard, unlike most netbooks where the letter keys are all squished up and uncomfortable to use.

If we ever want a "new" TV we'll head down to the annual kerbside trash collection, which yields enormous amounts of disposed flatscreen TVs and some cool furniture to restore and other useful items. And so many people in this country complain about being hard up, you should see what they throw out. Priorities...


----------



## ellen hays

SueC I went thru your photo gallery and really enjoyed. The Caspian mare looks like she might be a bit saucey. I'll bet she keeps everybody in the pasture under control. I enjoyed the pictures of you and Brett at the table posing with your pumpkin hats:lol: Love the brick and wood in your house. It is so neat!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC Mary Lou is adorable. Is she gentle enough to pet? If she was here, oh my goodness, she would be spoilt. I luv them bangs:lol:


Oh yes, even my husband is totally under the donkeys' thrall, they are cuteness overload, and you should hear them "talk"! When we lived in the caravan for four months before we moved into the house, they were in the same paddock as us and always turning up when we were cooking, three heads bundled together at the flyscreen door making adorable faces at us and asking for our fruit and vegetable scraps and maybe some Weetbix or Ryvitas. When the door was open all three heads would be poking into the caravan. 

When kids come over and ooh-aah, we give them a hairbrush and they give Mary Lou a lengthy grooming session, which stops her tangling. Otherwise she'd look like a Rastafarian... But what she likes best is having her shoulders scratched, and inside her ears, as all our donkeys do. Wearing cotton gloves to do the ears makes it less disgusting. ;-)


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC I went thru your photo gallery and really enjoyed. The Caspian mare looks like she might be a bit saucey. I'll bet she keeps everybody in the pasture under control. I enjoyed the pictures of you and Brett at the table posing with your pumpkin hats:lol: Love the brick and wood in your house. It is so neat!


We are really starting to love living here now, as we are so near completion that it's no longer stressful but enjoyable. We looked at the pumpkin photos and said, "That's exactly the kind of house we wanted to live in!" - you know, mostly natural materials, lime plaster, wood, earthy things. We avoided metal windows because they perform badly thermally, and because we wanted to build a house that would seem ageless, where you wouldn't know how long it had been there from looking at it.

The cedar windows and French doors were hugely expensive compared to metal, but we fitted them into the building budget by deciding on a coloured concrete floor for all but the tiled bathroom, ensuite and laundry, and the attic which will get sisal carpet. Adding oxide colour to the top concrete layer when the slab was poured only added around $800 to the cost of the house, but saved over $10,000 in the cost of conventional finish flooring. It was also the best option for not interfering with the passive solar heating of our house - the dark slab absorbs the sunlight falling onto it through the glass without any floor covering impeding that process. Plus, it's a really attractive, earthy floor and SO practical to clean!


----------



## SueC

The Caspian mare has everyone under control just by glaring - you should see the steers jump when she looks at them - except for the two big horses, who kind of laugh at her! ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Arggggg I've posted twice and lost BOTH!!

Quicky here....as I am sure you all surmised, we put our girl to rest Saturday. Nights and mornings are toughest for me...and this is when I typically chat with you all.

I have gained a lot of insights and revelations. Will share soon.

Got a lot of catching up to do,:wink:

Missed you guys.


----------



## Northernstar

Basic cell phone here, which takes beautiful photos and a wired desk top in which I hop on briefly in the eves.... an older TV with basic satellite so that we can catch the weather forecast and maybe a 1/2 hr of PBS if there's the time or desire


----------



## Celeste

NM, sorry that you lost your dog. You know you did the right thing for her.


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Arggggg I've posted twice and lost BOTH!!
> 
> Quicky here....as I am sure you all surmised, we put our girl to rest Saturday. Nights and mornings are toughest for me...and this is when I typically chat with you all.
> 
> I have gained a lot of insights and revelations. Will share soon.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do,:wink:
> 
> Missed you guys.


Prayers for you as you grieve the loss of your girl, but through these sad days to follow, I know you'll feel glad for the gift of having her that you've enjoyed throughout the years....


----------



## SueC

Hi NM71, I'm sorry for your loss. :-( We do the best we can by them, and now you need to think of the great life she had with you, compared to what would have happened if a random person had obtained her initially instead of yourself. Also good that you were kind and didn't let her have a stressful, painful death. Mum had that once with an old farm dog dying naturally and in pain and fear, and she said, "If I had known it was going to go like that, I would have put him down a week ago before he got this bad."

Did you bury her in your garden?

Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers I have missed seeing you on line and am looking forward to reading your posts again. Right now, I am sure the reality of your loss is overwhelming. Just remember we are here for you.


----------



## Northernstar

Sue, I love your photo updates!!! I can tell just by looking that your Brett has the same congenial and smiling personality as my Eric...what a gift we gals have!

Ellen, my DH picks that same amount of strawberries, and we return home with our 'bounty'.... many are put in a giant bowl and eaten like candy, many I make into home made strawberry shortcake, and the rest are used by DH to make his "freezer jam" - year after year he makes about 12 jars and has such fun doing it, although it always turns out as strawberry ice cream topping instead. (Shhh! Don't let on, though... Just 'pour' it on your toast and tell him it's delicious, bless his heart!) 

** For the record-those who live near a Great Lake refer to the one they live near as the "Big Lake" (MI has 11,000 smaller inland lakes)- for _us_ that's the N shore of Lake MI. Lake Superior is as a second home, however, and one we'd thrill to the adventure of living nearest someday  Squirrelfood and TJ, I've stood beside the bell of the Edmund Fitzgerald, and our local TV station airs a reverent 29 tolls every Nov 10 with the names of souls lost right there at Whitefish Pt.


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar- I used to have 5 acres just outside of Mackinaw. I spent so much time there, my son learned to swim in Lake MI. I miss the pines but not the skeeters! I haven't been up there in a good number of years.


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar Sounds great that you and your hubby preserve food together. Sounds like you have a great relationship. Like you, I can sit and eat strawberries like candy. Sometimes we have seasons where the berries are a little on the tart side. Not as good. :-( 

I like your tv setup. Sounds like something I need to look into. Do you subscribe to an internet connection? I have to be able to get on line for research and getting on the horse forum. I simply have to talk to yall at least once a day. I've gotten so use to checking in, I would be lost otherwise


----------



## Eole

Sue, those donkeys are easy to fall in love with, so adorable. I browsed through your pictures; that house is a piece of art and obviously a lot of love and sweat went into building it. I really like all the choices/mix of wood, brick, plastered walls, round shapes and the touch of beauty in tiles and stainglass. it makes it homey.

NM, you were "with me" all week end. Thinking of you. She had a good life with you. I know it feels like a big empty space, it takes time. Then, you'll be left with the good memories and the smiles.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, we don't do latest tech either. We have a 7yo cellphone, a 20yo (Cathode Ray box!) TV we hardly watch, and a 10yo laptop. Only the desktop computer and my super Toshiba NB200 netbook are relatively new at around 5yo. I love my netbook because it's really a small, super-light laptop, and it has a clever standard-sized letters keyboard, unlike most netbooks where the letter keys are all squished up and uncomfortable to use.
> 
> If we ever want a "new" TV we'll head down to the annual kerbside trash collection, which yields enormous amounts of disposed flatscreen TVs and some cool furniture to restore and other useful items. And so many people in this country complain about being hard up, you should see what they throw out. Priorities...


We have the kerdside collections as well. That's where I met Roslyn, we were fighting over a washing machine and an old dishwasher. I lost and ended up with an old dish washer:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Can't remember if I mentioned it earlier if so it's a re run if not breaking news well a conversation piece.

I had hung and cleaned the sheep, cleaned up and went out to pat Bugs. He sniffed my arms and then would look around the paddock He did this four times. do you think he recognised the smell of the sheep and was looking for her. 

His bit less bridal arrived today so in the weekend its trial time. Ill get it on him beforehand and spend time on the ground so he can get used to it but as the last 7 rides were bit less he should go fine. TJ would you like the first ride.


----------



## Roadyy

Went out to the barn yesterday and got in a work out with Little Man. Got some good progress with him so hopefully we can get his desire to work hard to get out of work in check so he can no longer work so hard.

I am now on the search for Amber a riding helmet for her lessons and every time she mounts up. I found a couple recommended brands and styles to look for, but didn't realize they were so expensive. I will, hopefully, have her one in the next two weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

I have a couple pics to share this morning. The first one is from Friday evenings ride on Little Man. We spent a lot of time standing in one spot then walk a piece then stop for awhile again.










This one is just because he is so handsome and irresistible at 3 years old.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> I can tell just by looking that your Brett has the same congenial and smiling personality as my Eric...what a gift we gals have!


Yes, very blessed. And maybe both their middle names are "Gilbert"?? :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I found a helmet for a great price for my DIL. It was only about $40. She loves it and they had pink. 

Troxel Spirit Riding Helmet w/ Dial Fit System


----------



## Celeste

Or it might have been this one. 

Troxel Liberty Schooling Helmet

I'm pretty sure it was the first one I listed and not this one because I know it had a dial adjustment.

I just looked it up. I actually got the first one I had listed. 
This one...

http://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Troxel_Spirit_Riding_Helmet_w__Dial_Fit_System/descpage-TSRHD.html


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, how is the strap connected inside the helmet? I looked at a couple of those and was discouraged from some of theirs due to only have a small plastic clip keeping the chin strap in the foam.

I hate the idea of spending $200 on a helmet, but hate the idea of her laying in ICU when I see her even more. I don't think her horse would ever put her in harms way intentionally, but accidents happen while learning. I just want to find one built well to withstand a solid blow if she fell off and caught the fence or a hoof. I don't know anything about the helmets and that is why I have been asking everyone who can give me insight.


----------



## NickerMaker71

hello all! Still much reading to be done, but I have a few minutes to start my 'novel'.

Friday, when I got home, my Maggie didn't even wag her tail when I arrived. I knew then...there was not question, it was time.:-( My DH wanted me to wait until morning to call, it was already late. I think he didn't think I was serious.

That evening, I layed on the floor with her, She kissed me. I was going to leave her downstairs to sleep, DH said he would stay, but in the middl eof the night I heard her try to come up the steps. At 1:00 a.m. I carried her up to bed. We snuggled like always. 

Morning came...I still had my mind made up. Called the vet, and made an appointment for 11:30 to have her put to rest. I was leaving to go to the barn, saying bye to DH and Maggie (as she hasn't visited in a while) and I found her out at the car!:shock: so I took her.

It took all the strength she had, but she walked the barn with me, and layed outside the stalls as I cleaned. She surveyed the property. She seemed to know....it was the last time.

We took her, I stayed in the room. She went very peacefully. My mind conjured up way worse things. My vet was so kind, and talked me through it. I got to wrap her in her blanket with her favorite toy. She will be cremated with them.

DH stayed in the car...now I think he wished he would have been there. he's also having a rough time.

We made some stops on the way home....neither of us wanting to go home to a quiet house. We decided to donate her food to the local shelter, so we did that right away. I took a walk through the kennels. Not to replace her...but to see jubilant dogs who were happy and healthy. It made me feel better....well a bit.

It was a very tough day, and I spent most of it out at the barn. There isn't a place around that doesn't remind me of her. I took her everywhere, including the school.

That after noon, I sat and sat in the pasture....numb. JayJay stood with me. quietly easing my pain with tender touches of his nose.....they just know....they really do. 

I have pics of Jay standing guard on my ipad. I will share when I get home.

More later, time to gather the troops

thanks for ALL the SUPPORT I've read. Thanks SOOOOOOO much for thinking of me during my time of need. it helps ease the pain a bit.

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

The love we share with our animals continues on even after they could no longer travel the trail with us. 

I remember when I brought Dolly home. She was the first horse I bought after marrying my present wife and getting back into horses. It was late afternoon when I put her in the pasture so I didn't spend much time with her as she was cantering the fence line along the road. 

Got up the next morning and she was still trotting back and forth across the front fence with an occasional canter half way down one of the side fences. I decided to walk out to the gate along the fence to the road and stand there in the way of her path. She walked around me and back onto the path to go from corner to corner. My oldest daughter came out and stood beside me as we looked out over the fence not paying her much mind.

Bud found us out there and came running towards us and Dolly, Leopard/App/Arab , charge at him and stood with her rear facing him and head to us. Every time he would try to walk around her to come to me she would shift and back up at him then stomp her foot. She would not let him get anywhere close to us for over 10 minutes. I had to walk up to her and lead her away so Nina could get Bud and pick him up. She walked up to Dolly and let them sniff each other. After that they became play mates and would chase each other all over the pasture. 

When I moved down here from North Ms., Bud would sleep on the bed with DW. When I came home on weekends he would sleep on the floor on my side or at my feet when I let him.
DW had her back surgery and was laid up for several months going stir crazy, Bud stayed by her side the whole time I was gone to work. Every step she made to the bathroom, living room or kitchen he made with her. Only time he went outside was when I came home to relieve him of his post.


Hope this story finds you with my heart felt support for the loss of a great friend.


----------



## tjtalon

I don't have much time to pop ion before I go to work, but:

Good to see you back Nicker!! You were missed and thought of, by all of us, daily.

Yup, Stan, am ready to get on Bugs.

Am in no hurry to upgrade my phone, & you'll helped me feel okay about it. It works just fine for what I need. Inadequate picture thing, but I've gotten around that, as you'all know! Hmmm, maybe I should DOWN grade & save some $, get one of those little things from Walmart!

I know I've missed things people have said, but don't have time to go thru the last few pages right now.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, how is the strap connected inside the helmet? I looked at a couple of those and was discouraged from some of theirs due to only have a small plastic clip keeping the chin strap in the foam.
> 
> I hate the idea of spending $200 on a helmet, but hate the idea of her laying in ICU when I see her even more. I don't think her horse would ever put her in harms way intentionally, but accidents happen while learning. I just want to find one built well to withstand a solid blow if she fell off and caught the fence or a hoof. I don't know anything about the helmets and that is why I have been asking everyone who can give me insight.


I really have never looked at an expensive helmet to compare. The strap does go through the internal works of the helmet, but I really don't know if this one is all that good or not. I thought that they could only sell ones that had certain standards. I know that the old one that I used years ago wouldn't even stay on during a fall due to having some kind of old type of strap. You probably need to ask somebody with more expertise than I have on the subject.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I really have never looked at an expensive helmet to compare. The strap does go through the internal works of the helmet, but I really don't know if this one is all that good or not. I thought that they could only sell ones that had certain standards. I know that the old one that I used years ago wouldn't even stay on during a fall due to having some kind of old type of strap. You probably need to ask somebody with more expertise than I have on the subject.



This is the one she recommended to get Amber this morning and keep my pockets from screaming too loud.lol. She says Ovation has a high rating for quality even on their lower priced ones. Guess I'll get it ordered this weekend. Thanks for the help.

Ovation Schooler Helmet: Equus Unlimited Tack Shop


----------



## Celeste

It looks like it is well made from the pictures. It is a lot heavier than the one that I sent you. 14 + ounces verses 2 1/2 pounds. That may mean it is sturdier. I think it would give me a headache.


----------



## corgi

This is mine...i never wear it but it is certified and I paid $40. Plus, it comes in my signature color...lime green! 

https://www.smartpakequine.com/irh-equilite-helmet-1752p


----------



## Roadyy

I hadn't thought of that, Celeste. That may be a lot for her to balance while trying to stay focused on the lesson.

The one Ladona posted is about 1lb and yours is about the same. If either of you get a chance can you post a pic of how that chin strap is connected on the inside? I think I will keep looking for a lighter one that is still quality built.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> I hadn't thought of that, Celeste. That may be a lot for her to balance while trying to stay focused on the lesson.
> 
> The one Ladona posted is about 1lb and yours is about the same. If either of you get a chance can you post a pic of how that chin strap is connected on the inside? I think I will keep looking for a lighter one that is still quality built.


The chin strap connects inside the helmet in a "web" of straps that sit tight against the head. This web forms a barrier of sorts between the head and the top of the inside of the helmet. I can take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few more on that site..

Ovation Quantum Helmet: Equus Unlimited Tack Shop


Or I could just go all out and get her this one, but it weighs in at 3lbs...


One K Defender Pro Suede & Leather Helmet CLOSEOUT: Equus Unlimited Tack Shop


----------



## Celeste

Troxel Spirit Riding Helmet w/ Dial Fit System

It says that it _"Meets ASTM/SEI Certification"_.

_Design & Technologies: 

GPS II™ Dial Fit System - a soft-touch dial that permits quick and precise helmet adjustment.
Soft-Tip™ - the structural plastic of the visor is co-molded with a soft, protective outer rim. This system has been engineered to reduce the possible occurrence of cuts or scrapes in the event of a fall.
Flip-Fold Fit System - an adjustable inner liner that can be made thinner or thicker to accommodate various head shapes and hairstyles. Adjustment made by simply folding over the integrated tabs.
*ASTM/SEI Certified - ALL of Troxel's helmets are designed and constructed to ASTM/SEI standards to guarantee maximum safety and protection.*


Weight: 14.1 oz.

Troxel Helmet Replacement Program - If your Troxel helmet is ever in an accident, it can be returned to Troxel for replacement for up to two years after purchase (for a fee). This popular replacement offer applies to all helmets sold in North America._


I can't take a picture today because my daughter borrowed my camera.


----------



## Eole

As long as the helmet has an ASTM-SEI certification, you know it has been tested for safety with high standards. Both Ovation and Troxel are certified. I offered the Ovation Schooling helmet to my niece; it is comfortable and light. Celeste's suggestion seems very similar. I believe that often you pay more money for the look without any added safety in the more expensive helmets.

I prefer a helmet without a dial fit. Mine is a Tipperary Sportage (68$ at Rider Warehouse). It's my second one. The first one saved my brain. It is a favorite amongst endurance riders, light, comfortable and vented. Don't buy second hand, even if they say "new" because there can be damage in the foam from a previous crash and it makes it unsafe and useless.

I'm glad you want to protect your daughter's brain. Nowadays, they make cool looking helmets, hopefully she will enjoy wearing it. I wouldn't ride without mine, it became a habit just like wearing the seat belt in the car.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Sue, those donkeys are easy to fall in love with, so adorable. I browsed through your pictures; that house is a piece of art and obviously a lot of love and sweat went into building it. I really like all the choices/mix of wood, brick, plastered walls, round shapes and the touch of beauty in tiles and stainglass. it makes it homey.


Hi Nathalie, thank you; we really like homey!  Many modern houses these days have all the ambience of a pathology lab. Stained glass: I like the sunburst stained glass window, it was my first effort and I kept it simple. Then I got more ambitious and did a frog in reeds under a full moon. We put it in, but I'm always in two minds about it; to me it seems a bit "Play School meets Jimi Hendrix." Now Brett thinks it's worth keeping just because of that. ;-) Still, I can't get it out of my head that it's Kermit on a Hendrix album cover under a psychedelic purple sky... :lol:


----------



## SueC

This is for NM71, and anyone else who loves dogs.

One of the best things to come out of last year for us was this:










This is Jess, a rescue sheepdog, just after she came to live with us. She was one year old and had been tossed out of a car at a remote location by her previous owners before they drove off. She was probably an adorable puppy who grew up and got to be too much trouble, and instead of surrendering the dog, she was just discarded in that disgusting manner.

Jess is basically an Australian Kelpie with a Border Collie paint job and one Border Collie flipped ear. Sheepdogs need enormous amounts of exercise and stimulation, and preferably farm animals in their territory , and are unsuited for average dog life in suburbia. Unfortunately, after the smash hit movie "Red Dog" about a famous Australian Kelpie, demand for Kelpies in Australia, one of the most highly urbanised countries in the world (>90% of our population lives in state capitals), skyrocketed - and so did Kelpie dumping, starting less than half a year later. Jess' carer told me over 100 dogs like her get dumped every week now in Australia, and the RSPCA won't take them because they don't make good pets for the average household, so dogs like Jess go to specialist farm dog re-homing charities if they are lucky.

Jess was lucky. We were appalled at her past and include this lovely animal in our family. She has a super dog house we built her, with a thick foam mattress, pillow and blankets to curl up in for her night guard duty, and her own arm chair in our living room:










The arm chair is strategically located so she can survey the paddocks in all directions from the comfort of her chair, as you can see her doing in the photo. A sheepdog is a bit obsessive-compulsive, and often can only relax when it can keep an eye on the herd! (This was taken before we finished the plastering.)


----------



## SueC

Another use Jess has for her chair is standing on the arm rest to catch tennis balls, which she will do for hours, and curling up to eat bones, lick out dairy containers when we're done with them, and snooze. This is her cleaning up a custard container after we have got everything we can out for ourselves:










She also loves cream containers. She has a well-balanced diet otherwise, and lots and lots of exercise: Walks, running along during horse and mountain bike rides, supervising her animals, playing soccer and other games.

This is how Jess travels:










You can see a soccer ball we found floating down a river at my parents' place, coming home with us to become a favourite toy. Jess is extremely enthusiastic about going places in the car. If she hears the car keys rattle, or we say "broom, broom" to her, she gets all excited, jumps up and down a lot, and heads for the car. She likes going to the beach, for instance. This is her rounding up waves:










She will chase breaking waves up and down the beach going flat-tack, and do it for hours. Inexhaustible dog! She also loves barking at big trucks from her travel compartment.

I love this dog, and she is so not homeless now. I just wanted to tell a happy dog story. NM71, I know you're grieving now, but one day there just might be a homeless dog just like Jess waiting for you to come along to give him or her a super life, and it will fill you with a warm glow to do it. The Caspian mare we adopted after I lost my beloved mare in no way replaces her, but I love her already and am so glad she is enjoying her life with us. Lots of hugs to you, take care.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That story is awesome sue!!! Thanks for sharing. Jess is so very lucky.

I noticed most of the dogs at the shelter were a year or older. There a cute lab mix...another energetic type dog that the family said she was insanely energetic. Ummmm, yeah, that's how those dogs are. Wish people,did their homework.:?

Question. For some reason I am hesitant to leave the horses out at night. Al winter I kept,them in bc of the weather. It's been real nice the last two nights and I was going to let their stalls,open....but hesitated. I'm not worried about too much grass, but worried they may spook and run into the fence or something.

We let them out 24/7 last summer and it was ok but.....I'm hesitant for some reason.

I did attempt to put the hay out tonight, but Jay followed me back to his stall, so I put the hay back in.

They can come and go all day long.

Should I let them come and go at night, or keep,doing what I'm doing?

I've become such a worry wart.:shock:

Got a nice ride in tonight. About an hour. Didn't expect such nice weather, so took advantage.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, another great post!

We always say we rescued our girl, even tho I got her from my sister. There were twelve pups...two,survived. Some got ran over by tractors, some were drowned, some lost in the woods. I hate to admit, but they didn't take good care of their dogs.:-(. So maggie had a beautiful life with us. 

I would like to go in the direction you did next time, rescue. I think they know you saved them, and love you more.:wink:

Same goes for,Jay. I don't know what his life was like prior or mine.....but you can tell he was used as a robot. He just loved a tender touch. He always closes his eyes. He knows he has it good now.


----------



## SueC

If they are familiar with their environment, they are unlikely to run into a fence. If you're extra worried, start releasing them at night when there is at least half a moon so they will see well.

We have a nearly blind donkey who can't see wire but she is familiar with her environment and hardly ever runs into a fence. When she does it's at a slow pace so not much harm done.

Probably statistically, the benefit of the extra incidental exercise for your horses, especially for their hooves and digestive systems, forestalls more health problems than it is likely to cause (as long as they're not overeating pasture).


----------



## squirrelfood

NM, you just lost a friend. I can see why you would be a bit obsessive about the friends you have left. They really will be ok if left out, but you will know that when you can be more at ease about it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of my girl doing what she does best on her last day. She never let me out of her sight, especially once she turned sick.

This day, she seemed to survey the woods and field....taking it all in just one last time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's Jay standing guard as I sat and mourned.


----------



## SueC

NM71: Yeah, we're softies too! Apart from my Arabian mare, we never had a companion animal on this place that wasn't a rescue in some way or another. And even though I bought my mare, it was in a drought and she was so skinny I couldn't wait to get extra feed into her... I'm just about to dig up some photos, actual paper photos pre digital age, of that time and her early life, and this will go on her memorial thread when I get around to it. Back to brick paving today... and more painting...

Celeste: Looked at your site, how cool you're in a band! 

Helmets: I had a heavy "super-safe" helmet 20 years ago and wearing it gave me headaches and heat exhaustion (hot summers). I bought a lightweight, white (to reflect sun) helmet with nice slots for air movement for around $50 and would never go back to those heavy monsters. If they add slightly to safety with their heavy-duty construction, I think they deduct more due to riders being more likely to fall off or do stupid things when they have a headache, a cooked brain or heat exhaustion...


----------



## SueC

NM71: Maybe you can dig up your favourite photos of Maggie and share them with us, and tell us a few of your adventures. Do you have any photos of when she was a pup? I don't have any like that of Jess obviously, but I'm frequently imagining the cute little black-and-white bundle she must have been...

Worrying about animals: A lot of farm dogs here die from venomous snake bites, but while we are careful to avoid risks, we also let her mostly run off leash with us on walks because we want her to have a life. If she does go prematurely that way, I would say that at least she enjoyed the life she had to the full. But she's smart, so hopefully she won't.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, I DO have pictures, I'm a picture-aholic! Hahahaha

I Will dig out my old lap top and post some.

I only have real photos of puppy pics...will have to take pics of pictures.:wink:

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's a pic of my girl doing what she does best on her last day. She never let me out of her sight, especially once she turned sick.
> 
> This day, she seemed to survey the woods and field....taking it all in just one last time.


I'm tearing up looking at the photo. I still have the sight of my mare standing under the big tree for the last time before she was put down imprinted on my brain. It's awful, awful, awful to lose someone we love, and outrageous that the mere deterioration of the body can take away a whole life and personality. And we know they're not hurting anymore, but the injustice of it and the absence of them really stings beyond description.

You know the story of Lazarus, and isn't it remarkable that even Christ, who was about to raise this guy from the dead, wept at the pain caused by mortality? He had the least reason to of any of us, but he did, and it always comforts me.


----------



## SueC

PS: The least reason because, unlike us, he could do something about it. But he also has the biggest heart, so maybe that's the reason, and it's a big reason...


----------



## tjtalon

I'm so glad you're coming back, Nicker..with Jay's help.

SueC, that's a really cool dog (have never heard of kelpie, will want to google it). But the story reminds me of the same-minded (sic, on "mind") that get border collies & expect them to be lap dogs. Some breeds are bred to WORK and need to do so. That's a beautiful girl you have there, love the coloring & those long legs! (& love your house, you have an awesome house).

My helmet is from StateLine Tack. I'd have to look up the brand name in my papers, but it's basically a "generic Troxel" sport, lightweight, certified, dialed, white w/black brim. I had Janice look at it when I first started w/her & she said it was a fine helmet. Cost around $30, if I remember right.


----------



## Stan

Come on girls, you are making me think to much about my dog trampus A boxer.

I remember on one occasion (I used to take him to work with me) he was tied to the door of my truck door open so he could get inside when he needed to. I was in side a house sanding the floors when out the window I glanced just to check on him. A bunch of people were standing around laughing so out I go to see what he was up to. Arriving at the truck I was met with my dog rolling in mud then climbing in and having a rub all over the seats. I did not get angry, I just got a bucket of water and threw it over him while he was sitting on the bench seat.

On another occasion I stopped outside the deli for lunch and brought myself some ham on the bone and a pie. Throwing it onto the dash board of the truck I decided I wanted more ham so into the deli I go. Just as well as while I was there for the second time the dog ate MY lunch. 

He passed away unexpectedly. He was taken to the vet one day when I was away and that evening when I returned I phoned the vet to be told he was fine and I could come and get him in the morning. He died that night. I picked him up and brought him home.

Nickers I know how you feel and you have to work your way through it in the way that works fore you so you post what ever you have to, we all understand.

Its funny but is it the older generation that seems to place more value on our pets and horse partners than the younger set. Or are we just getting old, or has life taught us to value what we have.

And for those that remembered how I met Roslyn, fighting over stuff on the side of the road. I mentioned I got the old dish washer and with that I am off to wash the dishes. Seems I made a mistake, she got the old dish washer.


----------



## amigoboy

Howdy 40+
A wonderfull member turned me onto this thread. 
I do not know if I have anything too offer, just a worn out farrier pushing 63.
Swedish/American living in Sweden since many years back.
Bit of a globetrotter, North/South America, the EU even Russia.
Horses for as long as I can rememer....funny with age, I can remember my granmother putting me up on her brother´s mule when I was 2.....but dern if I can remember what I had for breakfest.
So much for the resemá.
Ami-go


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Stanley, you always know how to give me a giggle.

Great stories. Made me smile this morning......and a tear.:wink:

Have a good day all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think I mentioned I rode last night. It was HOT! 80s

Anyway came upon this creepy tree. Changed the filter on my phone to make it creeper....:lol:


----------



## SueC

Hey Amigo, loooove the Fjord!!! Haven't seen a Norwegian Fjord Horse since I left Europe. Do you ride her too, or just your big fella? Welcome to this pleasant little family.  People are really nice here, and Stan will have you in stitches. Have a look at his second post from the top on this page - the one in blue writing:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page1723/

:rofl:


----------



## SueC

I've just read this and it has great photos and information, so I thought I'd post the link:

Fjord horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Glad to see spirits are getting a little higher as each day passes. 


Welcome to the clan, Amigo. Great looking horses and nice story of your horse history. Hope you enjoy your time with us as much as we enjoy our time with us.lol

No riding for me yesterday as it was time to cut the grass around the barn before the rains move in this evening. Was suppose to rain late tonight and most of tomorrow, but now it is showing early afternoon and gone by mid morning. Hopefully Amber can still get her lesson in if it does move out early and has time to drain the arena.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Had a great rain shower in the wee hours. My garden always seems to grow an inch or two when the LORD waters it. Can't wait to go out to see it. I have blooms on my tomatoes, so hopefully I will have a real mator samich (sandwich) pretty soon.:lol: 

Nickers So glad to see you back. Being protective of your other babies is normal after the loss you have had. I have gone thru similar situations where that happened to me. Keep on keeping on. I love the support the people give in this thread. They are the best. They really seem to care. . 

Stan I love the story about how you and your lovely wife met. How often do people meet as total strangers to become partners in life. And arguing over yard sale merchandise at that! Amazing:shock:

Amigo Welcome. I love the Norwegian Fjord, also. I have always liked that two toned mane. They look like they would be sturdy little horses. 

SueC Beautiful dog. While I was admiring your dog, I couldn't help but notice the wall behind the chair. It is beautiful. The symmetry is so captivating. I believe that puts my thought in words accurately. I digress. Back to the subject at hand. Your dog has features similar to a greyhound, but as you say it is marked up like a stock dog. It is beautiful. Like you, I tend to take unwanted animals in. My Yorkie was given to me because the owner got a job where she would be on the road a lot. Strays and displaced animals seem to know what you have given them. I luv all my babies.

Roaddy You have me considering the safety of my helmet. I am a believer in helmets since my saddle slipped under Red and I landed on my head on a rock. Put a big dent in my helmet and not in my head. I was looking at the Ovation helmets. That may be my next purchase. Thanks for the advice.

Sorry if I missed anyone. It's one of those daze when I can't get out of this fog.:? Two cups of coffee and I'm still not there yet! Guess I'll wander out to the barn and feed my critters. Take a look at my garden as well. Today I hook up my bushhog for the summer. Must keep my little place tidy. Yall have a good day.


----------



## amigoboy

Stan said:


> Sometimes you've just got to wonder
> ​... !!​
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> A light hearted chuckle at our screwed up world
> ​... !!​
> 
> !
> 
> 
> *
> Scenario** :
> Johnny and Mark get into a fight after school.
> 
> 1945 -* Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up best friends.
> *
> 2013 -* Police called, and they arrest Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it. Both children go to anger management programmes for 3 months. School governors hold meeting to implement bullying prevention programmes.
> *
> Scenario :
> Robbie won't be still in class, disrupts other students.
> 
> 1945 -* *Robbie* sent to the office and given six of the best by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
> *
> 2013 -* Robbie given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADHD - result deemed to be positive. Robbie's parents get fortnightly disability payments and school gets extra funding from government because Robbie has a disability.
> *
> Scenario :
> Billy breaks a window in his neighbour's car and his Dad gives him a whopping with his belt.
> 
> 1945 -* Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
> *
> 2013 -* Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care; joins a gang; ends up in jail.
> *
> Scenario :
> Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.
> 
> 1945 -* Mark gets glass of water from Principal to take aspirin with. Passes exams, becomes a solicitor.
> *
> 2013-* Police called, car searched for drugs and weapons. Mark expelled from school for drug taking. Ends up as a drop out.
> *
> Scenario :
> Johnny takes apart leftover fireworks from Cracker night, puts them in a paint tin & blows up a wasps’ nest.
> 
> 1945 -* Wasps die.
> *
> 2013-* Police & Anti-Terrorism Squad called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, investigate parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated. Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly in an aeroplane again.
> *
> Scenario :
> Johnny falls over while running during morning break and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. She hugs him to comfort him.
> 
> 1945 -* In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing footie.No damage done.
> *
> 2013 -* Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy and ends up gay.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember getting the strap at school and the cane but that was in the 60s
> I once threw a tany on the floor of the supermarket. I wanted some sweets. My mother gave me a wack on the butt and the other shoppers gave her a pat on the back
> See, I turned out alright, not to disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stan:
> A Johnny come lately here. SueC´s giving me the guided tour.
> Still chuckling......love your photo siniture, now that´s what I call "cowboy up". Mentioned in my introduction I can remember when I was 2 granma put me on a mule....but you know...I cain´t remember if I was in britches - dippers or butt naked! all I knew was I was going to be a cowboy, well, life had other plans, instead of smelling cow flop I ended up smelling of road apples.
> 
> Yesterday/Today:
> Hard to understand todays world, moving so fast we cain´t catch up, and the only future we see is the one behind us.
> 
> Happy Trails
> Amigo


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amigoboy

Hi SueC:, 
I made it.
Thanks for the link to Stan, loved it.
Yep Ami is a Fjord of the old school, heavy set, Pappa was an Elit Stud and Mamma a Diplom Mare (means she was rated AB for breeding,)
Fjords are direkt dicentens of the Polvalski horse, migrating across the tundra into the Scandinavian pennesula during the last ice age. Out breeding with other breeds happens and provide good sturdy horses but other breeds comming from the out side is not allowed! The registration breed is kept pure.
This was Amis baby from the trotter line Speedy Spin, Mckinney line:


----------



## amigoboy

Howdy Roadyy:
Many thanks from me and the guys.
So you have rain in Florida eh. I heard an old Goucho saying when I was in Argentina, "if the roof leaks.....put on your hat. If you feel cold....put on your poncho".
Do you get in much riding these days?


----------



## Roadyy

I've been getting in more riding than I did last year, but not as much as I'd like. It will come though as the training gets further along with Little Man and my daughter gets better from her lessons. Just have to be patient with getting the wife over her hesitation then I can start making camping trips for us. I think all of last year I squeezed in around 50 miles with only about 25 of them officially recorded by gps. I'm just over 30 miles already for this year of recorded miles for myself, but the horses have more as other riders have joined me on my other 2.

How much riding do you get to do over your way?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

So...about three weeks ago I had a coggins done on Jay, in case I crossed state lines. The vet clinic 'misplaced' his first vile of blood. So the vet had to come back and redraw. (she was not happy about this...it was a tech who lost it, but nobody fessed up they told me.) No skin off my nose.

anyway, my trail riding trip is coming up, and it is in anthor state, so I started to think..hmmm, I got my bill (of course) but not coggins.

So I called. they had to look into it..........OH yes! Here it is, would you like me to mail it to you?:-x

This is not the vet clinic I took Maggie to...as you can see why. but this is the closest clinic who does farm calls. and I do like the doc....they just seem unorganized.:?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, one more....

so yesterday I walked over to the neighbor to tell her about Maggie. We were chatting, she's nice and all but she was mentioning a book she was reading, and said....I know you guys aren't 'spiritual' but........:shock:

Now wait one minute here....that really took me back. And I corrected her. I said, just because we don't go to church doesn't me we aren't Christians. I did go to church...and found many people to be hypocrites, so we left. I believe we live by the golden rules and what have you, and deeply appreciate what God has given us.

I just think it was really stepping on the line there assuming......I know I am sensitive right now, but gosh!:shock: No one has said that to me before!

Gotta go................


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- One does not have to go to church to be spiritual! I feel I honor the Man upstairs by giving the best life I can to the animals in my care. We feed the wild birds & even put food out for the bunnies, etc. What an assumption to make & then say to your face! So sorry about the passing of Mags-I know she was a big part of your life. Glad you are out riding Jay!

Well, I am doing a lot better! The gal I saw is a chiropractor & an Acupuncturist & Nutritionist. I was in the treatment room for about an hour & a half. A lot was done to me, all concentrating on upper respiratory issues. I also got some pills that will help w/the breathing & the hives. I am so much more comfortable today. DH left early this morning, & I was able to feed all the horses & rake out their corrals by myself-big Advance! I have a follow-up apt on Friday afternoon. Also, w/DH gone I was able to put on the heater & raise the house from 70 to 75, so I am quite comfortable now & it didn't take very long!

I have a very long to do list, since I have been "out of it" for so long. First priority-take the Big truck & get some hay today-I'm on my last bale & we are getting low on groceries, so I'll be quite busy today.

I'll catch up more later-got to get going!


----------



## amigoboy

Hi Roadyy:
I try to get in a few times a week and pick it up as the weather gets better.
Ami the Fjord is semi-retired, means no more driving or riding but I take her as a hand horse about every other time so she get´s her excersize. She´s 23 now and on Gluchosamine for arthritis. 
Amigo the bay is 10.
Tell me about Little Man.


----------



## amigoboy

Spiritulism is in the soul and the joy of giving comes from the heart.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't want to step on toes and this is probably better saved for another day, but since it was mentioned on the spiritual Christian. I use to use the same excuse for not going to church. All the hypocrites that held hands up in the air on Sunday morning and holding their elbows up as the liquor went down on Sunday evening.

Then I used it on someone who had it used on them one too many times as an excuse. She asked me if I would stop going to the gym because it was full of fat people. You should never go to church just to be around people. You should go to church to learn about who God is and why he loves you unconditionally. You can not teach yourself that and you can't live a Godly life as he commands without fellowship with other believers. I say to you "Cast the first stone, Ye who is without sin"! I am a hyporcrite by any standard set by those who are not christians because they only see my sins and not my learning to be better every day.

I implore you to reconsider your stand on being part of a church. Church by definition is a body of people gathering to learn the word. That does not constitute a building. We hold small groups at individual homes other than just going to church on Sunday morning.

I look at Sunday morning as the before game huddle in the locker room. That is when we get our game plan on for how we are going to play the game through the week. It is not the only day of the game.

Remember, church is for learning about God, not about focusing on the other members sins unless you are looking for something to earnestly pray about for them.


I can say these things because I was the person using it for an excuse to not go to church. My other excuse was , Sunday was my only day off and the last thing I wanted to do was sit in a hard wooden pew to listen to someone blast me about how I'm going to hell. That one didn't stand up to the test either..lol


I so love y'all and hope you see where I come to you from with this.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy Well said. I liked the gym analogy as well as the huddle analogy. You seem to have a very sound foundation for your Christian reality. 

Nickers There will always be those "holier than thou people" who are constantly looking at the speck in other peoples' eyes and not the log in theirs(your neighbor). Sadly, they may mean well. There are times when I feel the presence of God and I am alone or with my animals or observing nature. All are His creation. His presence is not in the confines of a physical structure. Some people will say those who don't go to church are lost. Those same people have never read God's Word. They follow man made traditions, not God's ways. They are insecure and have to point their fingers of condemnation at the other person. We assemble ourselves together to strengthen each other. That assembly can be in a car or at home or anywhere. The main thing is that we acknowledge Christ as the sacrifice that made redemption possible. Besides, we are the church. We are the many membered body that makes up the church. Not a building!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

One more thing. Spiritual is not necessarily being Christian. Christianity is how you live seven days a week, not just one day. And how do they know if your spiritual or not. Do they have insight we don't! Just consider the source. The building designated as a church is merely a common place for Christians to assemble themselves. It is good to gather to strengthen each other.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Roaddy Well said. I liked the gym analogy as well as the huddle analogy. You seem to have a very sound foundation for your Christian reality.
> 
> Nickers There will always be those "holier than thou people" who are constantly looking at the speck in other peoples' eyes and not the log in theirs(your neighbor). Sadly, they may mean well. There are times when I feel the presence of God and I am alone or with my animals or observing nature. All are His creation. His presence is not in the confines of a physical structure. Some people will say those who don't go to church are lost. Those same people have never read God's Word. They follow man made traditions, not God's ways. They are insecure and have to point their fingers of condemnation at the other person. We assemble ourselves together to strengthen each other. That assembly can be in a car or at home or anywhere. The main thing is that we acknowledge Christ as the sacrifice that made redemption possible. Besides, we are the church. We are the many membered body that makes up the church. Not a building!!!!


Amen sister! :lol::lol::lol: I just had to do that!

But seriously........I love what you said.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Religion, politics and education....all topics that can bring on a war! :wink:

Don't want to start that here....just it bothered me this woman had that assumption. She's never even stepped into our house, or sat down with us for a glass of lemonade...so she could only had assumed that from us not going to church. I'm assuming............:lol::lol:

On the other hand, another neighbor, very religious, bought us pizza and flowers as a condolence after Maggie's death....they still love us. hahahaha Just making light....:wink:

Anyhow, so not only did I lose a furry friend, one of my favorite (trust worthy) coworkers just told us he this will be his last year here with us. He has a wonderful career opportunity, and has to take it. I'm happy for him, but sad at the same time. He'll be missed. Great teacher and friend. What a year!


----------



## Roadyy

I was assuming you would not see me as starting a war with a friend.lol

I understand your view and still plan to enjoy our conversations whether it is inline with mine or not. We are not all created equal. You have my rib.. so stop ribbing me.lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

I am not offended, and didn't want to offend you. :wink:

The older I get the more diverse I see people being in that realm. I have a friend who just told me they are atheist. I've never met an atheist before. Not to sound small town, but I was kinda shocked....I never gave it much thought.

So...to each his own. Right? :wink: RIGHT!:thumbsup:

BTW...I'm supposed to be correcting papers! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

That is the wonderful thing about real friends who care about each other instead of just what each other can acquire from the other. We appreciate the differences in the other and still look forward to spending time learning about their good and bad accomplishments.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> That is the wonderful thing about real friends who care about each other instead of just what each other can acquire from the other. We appreciate the differences in the other and still look forward to spending time learning about their good and bad accomplishments.


You got it my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

Anyone that has never cried out to God in a crisis has never ridden a horse like mine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...my next novel.....

Saturday was the day we put our Maggie to rest. Sunday found me very upset...it was setting in.

there isn't really any place I can go that doesn't remind me of my girl, even school, which I had to go to on Sunday to prep for Monday. (A group of us were doing a building tour Monday, I had to be prepared for a sub. consequently, Friday I had bolted to take care of her.)

So anyway, on a weekend, especialy a Sunday, the building was so quiet. I was used to having her toenails clickity clack behind me up the hallways.

I then decided to go to the barn. I forced myself to ride. Many times I just wanted to turn around...nothing felt right, but I just kept riding.

Something has to be said about 3 hours in the saddle, because once I was done, I felt such an unexplainable sense of peace wash over me. I don't know exactly when that feeling came, but it did, and at that point, my heart literally stopped aching. I don't know if she crossed over, or if the 'spiritually' (for a lack of a better term) of the horse healed me. Whatever it was, I certainly was and am still, in a very better place. I don't know what I thought about during those 3 hours...maybe her, maybe nothing....I don't recall, but it helped.

I still miss her of course, but my heart doesn't ache like it had. I proclaim...._Horses Heal Hurting Hearts_!! :lol::lol::lol: I tell that to some people, but I don't think they truly get it like I think all of you will.


Nice out again today. Think I'll take Rainn out for a walk today. I could certainly use the exercise, and she's always left behind. So that is my plans for the evening!

have a good one! Ride strong!!


----------



## ellen hays

Well yall I hope I didn't ruffle any feathers either. I didn't mean anything toward any of you, but I didn't like hearing what Nickers neighbor said. Guess the ole Alabama hen is getting protective. However, I really meant what I said about Roaddy, because he seems to have a very solid Christian belief. He anchors his beliefs on Biblical text. That's not a bad point, but a compliment.


----------



## SueC

I think Ellen's point about the church not being the building is really important. I think going to church becomes a problem when people start trying to "fix" your life instead of fixing their own - the post-and-splinter principle - or when people there start making statements about who's a "proper Christian" (i.e. them and everyone who agrees with them) and who is not (everyone else). That's how we got Catholics and Protestants going to war with each other in Ireland, how Christianity splintered into umpteen different "brands", how some forms of Christianity are brashly anti-intellectual and lampoon science they don't understand; how quite a few brands of Christianity actually believe you will "fry" in hell unless you go to their particular building / brand. It's kind of the Pharisees all over again, all the things Christ hated about religion is his day and passionately spoke against and tried to correct.

It's also not good that historically, quite a few Christian organisations supported things like slavery and human exploitation by selectively quoting the Bible. That was still being done to "justify" apartheid is South Africa not all that long ago, and don't get me started on the "God hates ****" and "Thank God for AIDS" ******** / hate spouters who give Christianity a bad name.

I was listening to some podcasts by the "Three Interfaith Amigos" recently (Home) and one of them made a joke about a person saying, "Let's start a church!" and the Devil saying, "Let me organise that for you!" :rofl:

Anyway, I believe in God as a result of a personal experience I had at age 14, and have had a tussle trying to work out where I fit in with other Christians because of the above issues. For a long time I taught in Catholic schools, even religious education despite not being Catholic (it's actually a very good, very fair programme which does not demonise other religions / brands, and encourages self-reflection and how to love God and thy neighbour); and the things about which I disagreed with Catholicism, most of the actual Catholics disagreed with too, but they were born into it so they could still go to church, whereas a convert couldn't be so free with their views, or would have to lie to get in!

And then there were the people coming to my door or at street corners looking me in the face and saying, "Would you like to be saved?" And I'm going, "You're several decades late and extremely presumptuous!" And the many fruitloops I met...

Having said that, I don't think Christianity is supposed to be a solo pursuit, agree 100% with Ellen on that. For a long time I just tried to do the best I could out in the community in general, but the problem is, I too need people who genuinely care about me, and who come from the same basis. I appear to have had better luck at last with a local non-denominational church whose small group sessions I have been attending. Very nice people and so far none of the problems that usually beset religion, and when I do come across something negative I think it's going to be really worth working through it just because I like them so much. Agreeing to disagree without ostracising, that's the key of what a group needs to be able to do to stay respectful and healthy I think. Last Sunday I went to a whole-group assembly and liked the tone, and the genuineness and joy of people there. Fingers crossed. But if this is the kind of problem many Christians encounter attempting to find healthy fellowship, that's not exactly a good advertisement for those outside the faith who might be looking for something too.


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> I hadn't thought of that, Celeste. That may be a lot for her to balance while trying to stay focused on the lesson.
> 
> The one Ladona posted is about 1lb and yours is about the same. If either of you get a chance can you post a pic of how that chin strap is connected on the inside? I think I will keep looking for a lighter one that is still quality built.


These are my helmets, both purchased @ TSC and both are Troxel- the white one is called "Sport" and is very light, however even the medium seemed bulky. The black one I had put on lay-away due to the expense, and it's the one I always use. Light weight,






and as I have long hair, it's ponytail compatible. Hope this helps


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Northernstar- I used to have 5 acres just outside of Mackinaw. I spent so much time there, my son learned to swim in Lake MI. I miss the pines but not the skeeters! I haven't been up there in a good number of years.


_Those are the priceless memories he'll never forget just like our sons!_ We're yet just below the bridge inland from Lk MI, but it's a hop/skip/jump to the other 'Wonderful World of N MI'... DH and I both thrive on hiking the Lk Superior trails and have over the years found some unique and hidden falls.... he went to Lake Superior State and laughs at the _one time__in his 4 yrs there_ classes were canceled because the snow was so deep, they had to call in the Nat'l Guard! Every winter chiseling ice from the _inside_ of the dorm windows. Sigh.... I still wish to live in the Keweenaw someday!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> BTW...I'm supposed to be correcting papers! LOL


The Horse Forum now has a Confession Box! ;-)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/forum-enthusiasts-confession-box-413170/

:rofl:


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Yes, very blessed. And maybe both their middle names are "Gilbert"?? :wink:


If that were true, it would be _spot on!_


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Northernstar Sounds great that you and your hubby preserve food together. Sounds like you have a great relationship. Like you, I can sit and eat strawberries like candy. Sometimes we have seasons where the berries are a little on the tart side. Not as good. :-(
> 
> I like your tv setup. Sounds like something I need to look into. Do you subscribe to an internet connection? I have to be able to get on line for research and getting on the horse forum. I simply have to talk to yall at least once a day. I've gotten so use to checking in, I would be lost otherwise


We live in the Nat'l Forest such as you, so we have to have a land line phone (little or no cell service) - We have AT&T phone and internet for a low cost, and our satellite is DISH- (no cable/no one here to cable to! haha) the most basic DISH package for $29.99 so we can actually _see_ the weather and such on the screen


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar I thought you said you used an antennae and a tv to pick up local tv stations. Sorry, I probably got that confused from another post on Mature Horse People. I didn't take good enough notes when I read the posts that day. I'll bet you wondered what I was talking about. That's ok, we know I stay confused most of the time:lol::lol::lol: But, it is happy confusion!!!!!!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening all! Just a quick check in after my night class. I got in a good ride last night with my DD. We set up some jumps and trot poles. Both Sally and Koolio did awesome. Since DD came home, I chose to ride with her instead of take Sam out on a hacks. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll get him out tomorrow.

Nicker - I'm glad to see you back and feeling better. I am so sorry about Maggie. I know you have wonderful memories to sustain you through those tough times. 

I would have been offended by your neighbour as well. I find religion and spirituality very personal, and struggle with having faith sometimes. My uber-scientific, skeptical mind never quits, and being judged by another pushes me away farther. I admire those who have faith and find fellowship and comfort in going to church and participating in church-related activities. I have not found that yet, and only come away with more questions that cannot be concretely answered.


----------



## tjtalon

I was glad to come home & find 2-3 pages here that I didn't have time to do much more than scan. Everyone's seeming more upbeat, this is good. CCGirl, I did want to say: glad you're finally feeling better, but don't overdo & relapse!

Thought quite a bit about the recent religion/spiritual conversation, and really find agreement with all points made & views extended. I'm such a private person. I was lucky (am lucky) to seemingly have been born with the knowledge that I'm a spirit, which is a tiny bit of & connected with the Creator (don't get caught up in semantics here). I've had a weird difficult life (still do), but I know...there are Angels, there is a Listener. I think it's really an individual thing, as someone mentioned; you can feel better connected in a group or by yourself, just depending on who you are. I do know one thing: that Great Being, whatever name one needs to bestow, is very very very real. And, for some reason, I'm Loved, because I am a "relative" of that One Who Loves.

I'm a Christian, in that the Christ is my Brother (to me, this is how He gets through to me; we came to this decision together, no church involved, because he knows how I'm put together...& knows I'm a hard row to hoe. It's between us.) Sharing this because I think one thing is true: however one gets to the Love in the center of all this life, is how they need to go: it's one's own sacred road.

And...no offense to those who have really been in combat, but it comes to mind the saying "there are no atheists in foxholes". Sometimes it seems like this whole world is one big foxhole, or at least a minefield. Knowing, no matter how hard it sometimes gets to remember, that we are not alone, ever, is truly helpful.

Ok, that was way too serious & 'nuff said. I worked 4 hours today then went to the retirement party at a restaurant for the leaving assistant chief, Jack. I'll miss him very much. I've known him for 7 years, he's always had my back & could always joke me out of my too-serious modes. Well, onward & upward, change is change. We'll keep in touch, here & there, but I will miss him. He understood me

Love to all. Later!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh! I wanted to welcome Amigo! This is a good place,


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I think your post was what triggered my "atheists in foxholes" comment. I do recall in my legendary crash, thinking "ok, my Brother...what are we going to do with THIS?!" L..O..L.


----------



## tjtalon

Before I finally get to bed, here's a picture that's on my wall. Found it in a thrift shop & it's the only picture of my Brother that I've ever felt was "real" to me (besides one in my grandmother's old bible with Him carrying the lamb). The Carpenter; that piece of wood is me. Mahagony (sp), I guess, or there's a wood in South America that's even harder. Wanted to share, it's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Stan

Amigo, as you have now found out, now and again we talk about horses. But, throw in a comment and be ready like the other males that stick their heads above the food chain to get politely told our place. Actually that not quite true I get politely put in my place. Its the New Zealand sense of humour and my spelling that does it.

On a more serious note you said 63 that's not a problem I'm rising 65. I do get a little envious of the ladies talking about having to roll their hair around to get it under the helmet. I think they do that just to have a little dig at those of us that are challenged in the hair on the head department..
I go to the local hair dresser once a fortnight sit in the chair and say number one thanks, and before the last letter has left my lips she says finished that's $10. 

On Sunday folks I take Bugs for my first ride bit less. Now that does not mean I'm bit less, he is.:lol: I thought about it some more and decided to take him back to the trainer for his first day out with the light rider just in case he gets confused we can work with him. Saturday I will fit the bridle and get the process started.

I don't get much time in the evenings to work him, its dark at 6-00pm You will be pleased to know winter is settling in here in NZ so your spring/summer is about to descend upon you. Enjoy

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! What great conversation, like!like!like, you guys are so well spoken! I'm learning a lot.

Ellen, you can bring your sassy southern self up here and give my neighbor an earful.:wink:

I was thinking about her on my walk last night. Although they are good neighbors...mind their own business.....she is a bit judgy. I remember a time when I had a Tupperware party here at the house. It was dark and snowy. Our driveway is long. Thy neighbor is at the end of it. Anyway, one of my friends left that evening and because it was snowing so hard, she drove off the driveway and got stuck in the deep snow. My neighbors comment was....."was she drunk?" :shock:

Yes, we partake in a beverage every once in a while...but NEVER had we had blow out parties here...nor can I count the times we've even HAD parties at this house. I could count on one hand. We are quiet respectful neighbors who like to stay to themselves.

That being said.....she judged us on something she had no clue. That's not the only time, but I won't bore you.....consider the source!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I did take a walk last night. I let Rainn enjoy the 'greener' pasture while I walked. It was looking to storm, so I didn't have time to clean her up. Figured she rather eat nice green grass anyway.

Here's a pic of a cool cloud that blew in. I LOVE clouds and weather. Took a meteorology course in undergrad. Wish I had payed closer attention. I knew enough tho.

It's been stormy here at night. Hard to sleep.

Have a great day all!. Get some saddle time in!


----------



## amigoboy

tjtalon said:


> Oh! I wanted to welcome Amigo! This is a good place,


Thank you Tjtalon, SueC has been a life saver. Nice to talk with others in my age group.


----------



## amigoboy

Hi Stan and all:
Well, no one need tell me my place, this morning it was under Amigo putting on his new shoes (that´s right SueCeee, finely got too it!!).
And let me tell ya I am feeling old Stan, more like 83 but it´s like the Folk Western Singer Dave Stamey say´s:
I ain´t old.....I just been use rough....from breaking and shoeing bad horse, riding them and motorcycles when I should have stayed inside and many years as a longshoreman on the Swedish docks in -20 weather!


----------



## Roadyy

The saddle is a calling and Amber will be in it this evening for her second lesson. I think I am going to saddle Little Man and do some work with him while she does her lesson to get him prepped for Saturday's ride. 

We are going to grab the trailer and drop it off at the barn tomorrow evening to load it up. Saturday we can load the horses and be headed for the trails by 7am. I hope to be on the trails by 7, but we will see. I'm still trying to secure a third party to ride Doc, but haven't found a taker yet.


----------



## SueC

amigoboy said:


> Thank you Tjtalon, SueC has been a life saver. Nice to talk with others in my age group.


I didn't think that Amigo was having a good experience on the forum. Too much cattiness and too many patronising remarks. He wasn't getting appreciated properly. So I thought he should have a look here, where things are nice and people don't shoot each other!  Plus it's so interesting here. Always something to make you think, and to make you laugh (Stan takes the honours here!), and lovely photographs, and art from TJ, etc.

Amigo: About a month back we did a general survey here on what music people liked, and what concerts they had been to. Can you fill us in? Plus another question: We have fiddle enthusiasts here, and I know in Norway they have something called the Hardanger Fiddle, which sounds fabulous and has these extra strings that just sit there vibrating, they don't get played. Ever seen one like that? Do they have them in Sweden? And have you been to Norway? (If I had a TARDIS I would go to Norway. The Fjords look very amazing.)

Amigo lives about an hour's drive from this person:

Lisbeth Pahnkes hemsida

Now Amigo can actually read what that says! Anyway, this person was my Shakespeare until I was about 12, and I still re-read the wonderful series she did about a Swedish girl's life with horses, back in the 1970s. She really wrote magnificently, great characters, nothing twee or saccharine, great adventures, lots of ethics and humour, great insights into horse training and riding. There really was no other fiction like that about people and horses I ever read. I mean, I kind of liked the My Friend Flicka series, but that was totally different.

Lisbeth Pahnke is a dead keen rider herself, likes to show jump, partner actually designs jumping courses and on the Christmas card she sent me last year (very nice of her) she and he are dwarfed by this ridiculously high obstacle the horses actually jump over!


----------



## Koolio

*Waiting for the transformation.*

After such long winters, the change into spring feels outright miraculous and we are now getting so close. Over the next few days, I am going to try to capture the transformation as the leaves emerge on the trees. We will see now long it takes.

This pic is from this morning. The leaves want to peek out so badly, but they aren't here yet.










I'll try for another tomorrow and the not day and so on until spring is finally here.


----------



## SueC

I found a translator and looked at the photo pages, very nice!

www.lisbethpahnke.se/bilder.html - Translator


----------



## Cacowgirl

Just love this thread-so much caring & knowledge, but also the humour. I continue to improve & I'm so glad to get back to feeing like myself-I was practically a Zombie! We went to a neighbor's last night-DH helped him w/his ATV-& stayed for dinner-we had so much fun talking-we were there about 5 hours. I slept like a log.

Today we go to town for groceries, hay, etc-as I wasn't up to going by myself yesterday. I am so looking forward to seeing the Doc again on Friday.

TJ-I know I have to build myself back up gradually, next will be grooming the horses, then probably some lunging, before I saddle & ride. Baby steps-rebuilding is hard.

Rick-you are really getting some great horse time in-moving to the barn seems to have really changed your life around.

Stan-good luck w/the bitless ride. We are heading into summer pretty quickly now-we'll be in the 90's tomorrow!

Happy trails to all!


----------



## tjtalon

I just had to share this: remember the robin that I thought was just swiping jute from the base of my fake tree to use it for a nest somewhere? Earlier this morning I saw Tim at the balcony window, madly swishing his tail & crying. I looked out, and up in the highest point of the tree under the eave, there was the robin, sitting in a nest! She had a steady eye on both me and Tim, for sure, but obviously knows the cats can't get to her.

So much for Spring wash-up of the balcony! I feel honored, this is cool.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning everyone

Amigo again welcome to this thread. This is a wonderful crowd and they are very open and tolerant. After all they put up with me. I will have to admit that I am the one that butts in and goes on a rants when it's not necessary, but they know I am backwards and old and set in my ways. You tried so hard yesterday to chime in and got caught in a firestorm:? Please tell us more about yourself and I will behave myself and listen Again welcome to the group!

SueC You should have been a diplomat You are so insightful. Great taste too!!!! I should link this to your confessional thread. Would have been better than what I wrote yesterday. You are a good influence on me and hopefully I will become a better person by learning from you.

Nickers Yes I am a sassy old gal. Thank goodness I am getting old and nobody pays me any mind. Other wise, I would end up in all kinds of controversy. But thank you for the invite. You make me feel welcome. 

I am thinking about leveling some of my property and building a small arena. Of course, later on, but need some good advice to ponder on. For example,
- how much slope,
- what kind of footing ,
- what size feasible for personal and home arena, and
- what kind of perimeter or fencing in a humid climate

I had considered stock panels since Red is accustomed to them and I think they will not pose a safety risks for him. Official horse panels are extremely pricey. I don't think he will go into a bucking episode and get a leg caught in the panels. What do you think?

Went to feed earlier. Damp, cloudy and unseasonably cool:-( Will be sunny tomorrow!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

ellen, can't really help on the 'arena'. I think it's funny, to me what you want to build is a 'ring', yet I noticed most of you call them arenas. To me, an arena has a roof over top! LOL Is this regional?

So I walked last night right? Now I'm crippled up!:shock::shock::shock: I stretched after the walk, but apparently not enough! I twisted just the wrong way this morning to put the dang hamster in it's ball, and my lower back has been screaming every since.:-x That is how sensitive my body is.......Ugh! it's just the way it is.:-(

M had her DH bring me some adhesive heat patches. Seems to be helping...as well as several advil. 

Speaking of M, she and I are planning a little ride this weekend. I need to see if Jay trailers well, and I would like to ride him outside his comfort zone prior to our trip the next weekend.

Welcome back CCG!!!

Amigo.......I rarely leave this thread. I was made to feel inferior a couple times, and that quickly made stop leaving our kind little group here. I wear my heart on my sleeve...I don't take to cattiness and rudeness well.:wink: Welcome to our little world.


----------



## amigoboy

Hi Guy/Gals:
After a nice siesta from shoeing and a hot shower I had enough energy to make some bread, one of the bread machines, and watch some hockey.....Canada just stompt Denmark.

SueC, neat you found a translation to your favorit ponny books authors web site.
Her and her husband are still active and write artikles in our Ridsport rag that comes out every month. They have a lot of experiance under their saddles and carry on where their the old gaurd left off.
Norway is beautifull, I lived up on the border 74-76 as a fram hand, that´s where I got an old timer to teach me how to drive horses, hauling timber out of the woods, it´s where I also got the tips of the horse shoeing school in Skara as his father had gone there back at the turn of the century. I did some mortorcyclying around Norway, drove up the Trolls Path, a serpentin road way up to the top of the world, a clear day and I could see the fjäll tops and the great fjord, really breath taking. 
They have cruise liners that sail along the Norwegien coast and into the fjörds, you guys would love it, expecialy if you like fish......and I think they serve rendear SueC.


----------



## corgi

What a wonderful, friendly diverse group of people we have here! Love this thread! 

Welcome Amigo. Thanks Sue for showing him the way to this place.

Eating my lunch and checking in. Glad to see you back Ccg! And Nicker, nice to have you back as well. I know how rough things have been, but lean on your horses and us to help you through.

I am dealing with a crazy parent at work. Can't go into details except to say the worst thing about being in public education is the fact you have deal with so much verbal abuse from people and can't really let loose with what you want to say. I really wish I could speak my mind....

Isabella is picking up all 4 feet now with just a little "fight". It's like she is afraid lifting her injured leg is going to hurt so she picks it up real quick and slams it back down but once I finally catch it, she relaxes and realizes it doesn't hurt. Of course, like always, she could be playing me. She is too smart for her own good.

We are back to walk, trot, and canter! Woohoo! I have discovered that since her injury, her trot and canter are much smoother. Is that possible? Could recovering from her injury have helped her whole body? She is super smooth and has always had an uneven trot and jerky canter...now everything is just..right. Don't know and not going to complain.

We are under another flood watch due to 2-4 inches of rain coming tonight. Means the farm will be under water again but i have already decided that I am putting her trail boots on her and going down the gravel road this weekend. Her rehab can't be stopped by rain. Don't want to go backwards...AND, I think her gender identity issues were due to the first couole of heat cycles of the year being so rough. She was due to come into season last week and it is a silent heat...thank goodness!!! Of course, as soon as i write this, she will try to mount Butterfly again. LOL

Boy, I could never write those last few sentences to non horse people! LOL

Stan, can't wait to hear how he does bitless! It is the only way I ride Isabella! She can't have a bit due to the years of polo and a desensitized mouth.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, are you talking about an arena or a round pen?


I always considered a ring as a round pen made with 12' panels and could be of many different sizes depending on how many panels are used. An arena is like the one at the farm where Amber takes her riding lessons. I thought there were outdoor and indoor arenas just like the rodeos use both styles. I have seen horse shows in both styles so naturally assumed they were both considered arenas. 

Hopefully someone can verify MN17's post so I will stop spewing my ignorance. I really don't know any better as I am not accustomed to either really.lol


MN17, I hope Jay does great with the trailer ride as I want to say I remember him giving you a hard time to load once before didn't he? Can't wait to see the great pics from both trips. Hopefully your back will be better in time for the ride.
Also, I know you don't like to venture outside of this thread, but would like to invite you to the trail riding section and the "How many miles in 2014" thread. It is a really comfortable spot just like here and I really think you would enjoy it a lot.


Amigo, that would be cool to watch the liners go by from a mountain top. 

Ladona, glad Isabella is still doing well and hope you get to enjoy a good ride. I think I remember seeing the talk of the one parent causing havoc at the school if it is the one I'm thinking of. Hope it settles down quickly if it is the same. From the read it is a reminder of the old saying "Some people have something to say while others have to say something".

I just screwed myself out of a ride this evening. We have the blood mobiles here at work yesterday and today and I just gave. Turns out I can't do any lifting or strenuous activity for 48 hours to give the puncture would time to heal. Wonder if I will actually follow that restriction...time will tell..lol


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> ellen, can't really help on the 'arena'. I think it's funny, to me what you want to build is a 'ring', yet I noticed most of you call them arenas. To me, an arena has a roof over top! LOL Is this regional?
> 
> So I walked last night right? Now I'm crippled up!:shock::shock::shock: I stretched after the walk, but apparently not enough! I twisted just the wrong way this morning to put the dang hamster in it's ball, and my lower back has been screaming every since.:-x That is how sensitive my body is.......Ugh! it's just the way it is.:-(
> 
> M had her DH bring me some adhesive heat patches. Seems to be helping...as well as several advil.
> 
> Speaking of M, she and I are planning a little ride this weekend. I need to see if Jay trailers well, and I would like to ride him outside his comfort zone prior to our trip the next weekend.
> 
> Welcome back CCG!!!
> 
> Amigo.......I rarely leave this thread. I was made to feel inferior a couple times, and that quickly made stop leaving our kind little group here. I wear my heart on my sleeve...I don't take to cattiness and rudeness well.:wink: Welcome to our little world.


 
What are you doing. Sore muscles. That needs attention Give the job to your DH get him to massage the pain away. It would be great for him as well, giving his heart a controlled work out which is a good thing. Well that's the reasoning SWMBO uses to get a little pampering.:lol:


----------



## corgi

Rick, yes, to me a ring is a round pen with metal panels. I think of an arena as a large open area either indoor or out. My boarding place has a large grass arena with jumps, barrels, and poles. Unfortunately, no indoor one.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, no, I've never hauled Jay before. They said he loaded just fine when they brought him to my place. Just like to have my ducks in a row...

Will check out the trail riding thread.

Back is feeling better. The patch helps. Will have to get a massage.  LOL


----------



## ellen hays

I guess a round pen would be more of what I'm talking about. I would like something to work Red in from the ground, but large enough to ride him in. He just seems to do so much better when I do groundwork and work him a little before a ride. I thought maybe a 50' x 40'. There is an area on the west side of my barn that's level and there is a light so I could work him after dark. Since its level, I would only have the expense of panels. Its probably no big deal, I just wondered what yall thought.


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> I just had to share this: remember the robin that I thought was just swiping jute from the base of my fake tree to use it for a nest somewhere? Earlier this morning I saw Tim at the balcony window, madly swishing his tail & crying. I looked out, and up in the highest point of the tree under the eave, there was the robin, sitting in a nest! She had a steady eye on both me and Tim, for sure, but obviously knows the cats can't get to her.
> 
> So much for Spring wash-up of the balcony! I feel honored, this is cool.


*Five Stars and Two Thumbs Up* for you being a responsible cat owner, leaving them indoors to "enjoy" the birds!!! As a Naturalist and member of Audubon, I can't tell you how much that means. There's a confirmed 22 species of birds _extinct_ because of the introduction of cats to our continent! Keep up the good work, and inform those around you to do the same


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> After such long winters, the change into spring feels outright miraculous and we are now getting so close. Over the next few days, I am going to try to capture the transformation as the leaves emerge on the trees. We will see now long it takes.
> 
> This pic is from this morning. The leaves want to peek out so badly, but they aren't here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try for another tomorrow and the not day and so on until spring is finally here.


Koolio!! It's 6:40 pm and snowing here! A blowing wet snow and more tonight... Are you sending it from your province above? haha
Here's a photo I took while working out back 2 days ago- (was in the 50's). Like you, we're waiting for leaves, and grateful for the conifers that always make things lovely no matter what


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> I guess a round pen would be more of what I'm talking about. I would like something to work Red in from the ground, but large enough to ride him in. He just seems to do so much better when I do groundwork and work him a little before a ride. I thought maybe a 50' x 40'. There is an area on the west side of my barn that's level and there is a light so I could work him after dark. Since its level, I would only have the expense of panels. Its probably no big deal, I just wondered what yall thought.


I would suggest something I do that's less costly- try building a large paddock with step-in posts! They are very durable, and you can move them around as you wish to make your paddock larger/smaller. The photo you may see above was made by me using step-in's, and a spool of fencing tape is about $50 and is almost 700'. Very quick, light and easy to set up and take down. I've made 2 such paddocks for grazing purposes, as we have very sparse grass (despite how green it may appear in photos), and sandy soil. It doesn't take long for them to pick through, so I let one rest a while, and turn them out in another. These supplies were purchased @ TSC... Hope that helps!


----------



## Northernstar

Would all of you please excuse my hijacking this thread? Cold snow/rain all night,and time to get out back with the night feed... 

Stan, I'm so happy you'll ride Bugs on Sunday! If you can, would you please take a close-up shot of your bit less bridle? Just curious to see, as I've been riding with halters/rope reins these past couple of years...just to compare.

Amigoboy, a hearty welcome to the forum, coming from a fellow partial Scandinavian! Strong Danish ties on my maternal side, and Native American on my paternal side = Not afraid of snow/ cold/ lover of nature/ and enjoys fishing immensely!!! If I were a Swede like you, I'd be tall, but alas, I'm only 5 feet but can snowshoe through the deepest drifts in any venture out to feed the horses! Good for you that you're so robust yet, that you still do so much with your horses... Also, you'd be pleased that I married a Fisheries Technician who has hauled many nets, anchors and navigated research boats in our region for 22 yrs... we fish wilderness lakes here together. I can't wait to see more of your horses and wonderful stories!


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a shot of Star ready for a bit less ride last Saturday...








Just to mention how laid back it is here "In the middle of nowhere", I've only ridden Sugar bareback since I've owned her


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC You should have been a diplomat


:rofl: Definitely, definitely not, unless someone wanted to start World War Three! No, no, no, I'm waaaay to forthright and strongly opinionated to be a diplomat, plus I have the _opposite_ of a poker face - if I think something is crazy, it's immediately written all over my face. I've got Italian genes and those folks are not known for being subtle, or holding back, or thinking something and not saying it. Diplomacy is defined as the art of making a point without making an enemy. While age has mellowed me, it's still not one of my strong suits! 




> You are a good influence on me and hopefully I will become a better person by learning from you.


I could say that about this whole group. I'm still scratching my head to think that _I_ have been a good influence on _you_. ;-) If that indeed happened, thank the sun and not the leaf!


----------



## SueC

*NS*, that's a gorgeous horse! Is there a reason the saddle is so far back? Is it a cultural thing? I know TWH riders have their saddles far back. Here we have it easily 10cm further forward. One hand's breadth between girth and shoulder.

How cool you have Native American blood! I really wanted to take a course called "American Indian History" at uni but they weren't running it the year I had space for an elective. When we were kids and played Cowboys & Indians, if it was up to me I was always an Indian! Had a hunting knife and used it to carve arrows, made bows, wore moccasins everywhere, made an "Indian headdress" by getting a strip of the cardboard with the little cavities, and stuck feathers I collected into those cavities! I also rode like an Indian, not like a Cowboy! ;-) Once, when I was about 7, I tried to make a "peace pipe" by rolling up some drawing paper, lighting the end of it on our open fire, and sucking at it. Never did that again! :rofl:

The thing with cats: Same problem here. My husband loves cats and when we finish the house and get cats, they will be strictly indoor cats with toys, staircases etc. We'll get young RSPCA kittens and then they won't have gotten used to life roaming free. The wildlife is important.

*Arenas*: In Australia, if it's flat and 20 x 40m or 20 x 60m, it's an arena. If it has a roof it's an indoor arena.

*Amigo*: Interesting that you know of Lisbeth Pahnke! No wonder she wrote such informative novels, when she had and has a life so full of specialised and competitive horse riding! Also she says they're really modelled on her own experiences growing up.

Cruise liners? We have friends who do that, but to us it would be a really claustrophobic experience, like being stuck in a floating shopping centre. We'd probably want to ride or cycle along the fjords! 

*Corgi*, still laughing. Once I had a really crazy mother whose crazy 14 yo boy I had in my class. He used to put ping pong balls in his mouth when he thought I wasn't looking, and extrude them back out with crossed eyes and his face going purple to distract his neighbours. His mummy clearly wasn't giving him enough attention at home. :rofl: My Head of Dpt warned me she was extra crazy, and he'd taught quite a few of the clan, so when she came in for the parent meeting and told me, "Oh, my dear boy has such an adoooorable sense of humour, just like his adooooorable father, and what were you wanting to talk to me about?" I had my speech ready, and this was a real piece of acting: I looked all concerned and started quoting youth unemployment statistics and the lack of opportunities at circuses, and what mainstream employers expect from young employees, and how they are just no fun and basically want robots, not dear young people with adoooorable senses of humour who go purple and cross-eyed and extrude ping-pong balls from their mouths, what a shame, tut tut, how can we help? :rofl: She swallowed it hook, line and sinker, thanked me for my concern, and after she left my Head of Dpt, who'd sat in the office marking papers in case of trouble from the parent ("I _know_ her..."), laughed his head off. Haha, sometimes that kind of thing can be such fun... ;-) I still don't know why the parent totally bought it.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I just screwed myself out of a ride this evening. We have the blood mobiles here at work yesterday and today and I just gave. Turns out I can't do any lifting or strenuous activity for 48 hours to give the puncture would time to heal. Wonder if I will actually follow that restriction...time will tell..lol


I got blood drawn for blood tests the other day and still rode. I used the "don't ask don't tell" policy that I usually use with doctors. They all say not to ride ever for any reason. 

Put on an extra bandaide and go for it...........


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Rick, yes, to me a ring is a round pen with metal panels. I think of an arena as a large open area either indoor or out. My boarding place has a large grass arena with jumps, barrels, and poles. Unfortunately, no indoor one.


I was just thinking this same thing, in regards to Janice's place, and Ladona said it first!


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> *Five Stars and Two Thumbs Up* for you being a responsible cat owner, leaving them indoors to "enjoy" the birds!!! As a Naturalist and member of Audubon, I can't tell you how much that means. There's a confirmed 22 species of birds _extinct_ because of the introduction of cats to our continent! Keep up the good work, and inform those around you to do the same


Oh yes, Northernstar, every cat I've ever had has been spayed/neutered/indoors (& I do attempt to educate others, like, "you do what? Listen to me for a minute..."). So much safer for them, much safer for the birds. I'm glad you commented, because wanted to ask you: I saw the robin-in-nest this morning as posted. When I came home (730p, dusk-ish), she wasn't in the nest. I became concerned that my sighting of her this morning (apparently the cats staring have caused her no problem) made her abandon the nest? I don't know robin habits & decided to think that she knew what she was getting into, as obviously she scoped out the human & cat habitation so close by to where she chose to build. I want to be careful, don't even want to go out on the balcony to take a pic of the nest when she's absent (resisting that urge). Am hoping she'll come back when it's dark. Since you're a knowledgeable bird person, anything I should do or, more importantly, not do?


----------



## tjtalon

As for cats: cats are 2 seconds away from being feral, no matter how "domesticated" we might think they are. I love my kitties, but know what they really are (tiny lions waiting to kill something & eat it!). I can't have a dog, in an apartment, & with my job. I get my "dog fix" by petting those of residents that come by (like tonight I butt-scratched a favorite lab! It added to her walk-time enjoyment...).


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> As for cats: cats are 2 seconds away from being feral, no matter how "domesticated" we might think they are. I love my kitties, but know what they really are (tiny lions waiting to kill something & eat it!). I can't have a dog, in an apartment, & with my job. I get my "dog fix" by petting those of residents that come by (like tonight I butt-scratched a favorite lab! It added to her walk-time enjoyment...).


Not one hundred per cent sure what you meant by. Butt scratched the lab.:shock: I would never admit to such a thing in my country and certainly not in Australia. I'm going to stop now but I could have a ball with that one.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> :rofl: Definitely, definitely not, unless someone wanted to start World War Three! No, no, no, I'm waaaay to forthright and strongly opinionated to be a diplomat, plus I have the _opposite_ of a poker face - if I think something is crazy, it's immediately written all over my face. I've got Italian genes and those folks are not known for being subtle, or holding back, or thinking something and not saying it. Diplomacy is defined as the art of making a point without making an enemy. While age has mellowed me, it's still not one of my strong suits!
> 
> 
> I could say that about this whole group. I'm still scratching my head to think that _I_ have been a good influence on _you_. ;-) If that indeed happened, thank the sun and not the leaf!


SueC

I just thought it was so nice how you invited Amigo to the group. It was a thoughtful gesture. One can always learn from unselfish gestures of kindness. This can be a cold world if it were not for thoughtful people. The whole group has taught me a lot.. You have all helped me break out of my shell. Although sometimes it may be taxing on yall. After getting my coffee and feeding my Reggie (yorkie) this is the first place I go to (horse forum) It sets my day on track.


----------



## SueC

Ellen: Empathy I actually have. Diplomacy, hmm! ;-)

How is everything going?

NM71: How're you doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well then Ellen...let me be the first to wish you a hearty GOOD MORNING!!

We have inservice today, so I don't feel like I have to rush out the door this morning.

As for cats. I do love them. We've always had cats, but mostly barn cats. Yes, they are outside. They are there to keep the mouse and rat population down. Mom got three from the shelter. Two brothers and a sister. Nicest cats. They do their job well.

I had an indoor cat once as a kid. I was, and still would be, if I had a different DH:wink:, the type of kid who brought every stray on the neighborhood home. The indoor cat I'm speaking of fell out of the hay mile. Momma wouldn't take it so I bottle feed it until it great into a beautiful cat. We even took it on vacation with us so I could nurse it!!!:lol:

Maybe that is why I didn't have kids....up at night bottle feeding kitty.

My sis is coming into town to night to see my dad. I need to go too, it's been a while. Didn't tell him about Maggie...not sure if he would remember.:?

Speaking of her....I walked into a totally quiet house for the first time yesterday.....I cried my eyes out. It was customary When I would came home we would always sing together, and when I would stretch out my back on the floor, she would be in my face giving me kisses.:lol: oh do me miss her.

Ok, I gotta get a move on. Talk to you guys later. TGIF!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning

Hope everyone is doing well. Maybe some sunshine and warmer temps here today. The wind blew cold all day yesterday. I decided not to bush hog with my tractor, but probable will today. The lawn mower is calling too. I like those days when I can stay busy outside. 

TJ I have 3 cats that are house cats The dog next door kills cats so I have to keep them inside for now. When I get a fence up behind the house to confine the cats, they will see the great outdoors. Hopefully, I will be successful in keeping them within the fence during their outside visits. Everyone said my chickens would fly over their fence, but the hens and rooster are happy and seem to cooperate with their containment. In the summer I let them out to hunt for bugs and eat grass and seeds during the day. So maybe the cats will be satisfied with their outside situation. Supervised of course.

Northernstar I have beautiful birds here. I encourage them to the front of the house with feed in the winter. Bunches of bluebirds. I have about 4 bluebird houses strategically placed so the males don't have to fight over territory. I have encouraged bluebird habitation for the past 20 years. I have 3 more houses that I plan to add. I have noticed Indigo Buntings here, as well as a red bird that is indigenous to the Rocky Mountain area out west. There is an avian observance trail here in the forest that I would love to walk. I will be careful with the cats and the birds. When I finish landscaping the front, I will place several birdbaths here and there for them. I would eventually like to collect pictures of different birds that I see here.

I'm still looking around to decide where to put my round pen. It would be so nice to have one here. Right now I have to walk Red about a quarter of a mile to use the one next door. I have been studying up on round pen work and have a d ring snaffle on his headstall to encourage softening of his mouth and for doing lateral flexion exercises. I am going to work on an emergency stop queue I read about on one of the other threads here at the forum. Hopefully, with my new neighbors moving in down the road, and my groundwork, I will be able to ride like I have wanted to since I have been here.

Hope you have a good weekend with good riding weather.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers I have droves of wood mice around here. Would love to have barn cats because of that. Another dog proof fence to build, but It will be done. Can't stand mice and rats. They're nasty and destructive. They have all of that land out there to live in and I don't like having them around. The little wood mice have found a way in under my house. That's another reason I would like to introduce my inside cats outside. They are litter box trained and only fed in doors so I planned on acclimating them to the outside and fencing that as to include the crawlspace access door. Can't poison the mice because my lovely builder left places where they enter the house. My cats are good mousers and quickly subdue the little varmints. I don't want my cats exposed to the poisoned mice. Once they go under the house to "clean house of mice" regularly I feel that the scent of cats presence will help discourage the mice. Cats are valuable for this type of thing. Also, rodent eating snakes are welcome here as well. It saves introducing a foreign and dangerous substance like poison to the environment.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> Ellen: Empathy I actually have. Diplomacy, hmm! ;-)
> 
> How is everything going?
> 
> NM71: How're you doing? Hanging in there?


SueC You are honest and straight to the point, too. That carries a lot of value in my opinion. I don't mind getting my feelings hurt a little when someone is being honest. As long as they are not brutal, I can get over my hurt feelings and move on. I don't pick up on hints very well, so direct is best for me.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I went for my ride while Amber was getting her lesson in. I took Little Man all the way back to the Bayou and got in 3.5 miles. Had a lot of stop, back and forward lessons along the way. He is getting much better about backing up now and less head tossing in the process. I'll make him back up until he does it without tossing then stand a minute then go forward. Every time he would get above the pace I wanted then we stop, back and forward again. It was a very good ride.

Amber was able to trot most of her lesson and learning to trot circles in the corners. She is having so much fun with this and that really excites me. Shannon brought one of her friends/helpers to watch and she was truly amazed this was Amber's second lesson. We explained that she has been riding for a year off and on, but only at a walk. She was pushing Shannon to get her started in showing or English because of her natural seat. My pride really kicked in for my daughter's abilities from hearing that.


Stan, I was thinking how nice it is to be a dog sometimes, but quickly recalled some of their self cleaning methods after using the bathroom and will stick to human back rubs. haha


MN17, I still remember the first day coming home from work and Bud not meeting me at the door. That was so disheartening and took me a while to get over. Then came the time one of the dogs got in the trash, Bud was notorious for prowling the can every so often, and I found it the next morning while preparing for work. Went through the house and got to hall way to call his name it hit me that he wasn't here to blame anymore. 


Good morning to everyone and hope the sun warms your face today.


----------



## Koolio

Not yet....









It cooled off considerably and rained last night. A good thing since we needed the moisture. Hopefully the sun will come out again today and get the grass growing and coax out the leaves!

NM - each day will get better. We have a PD day today as well plus Monday is a holiday. Good thing! It has been a brutal week!

Roadyy - good to see Amber is doing so well in her lessons. It sounds like you will have a fantastic riding partner soon. I haven't read everything back but assume you found a good helmet for her?

Regarding cats. Maude got locked in the barn last night so she couldn't sleep in her warm soft bed in the heated garage. She came out covered in wood shavings from the stalls protesting like crazy. In her eyes, I am a terrible cat person this morning. She walked straight to the food bowl and didn't even say hello (it's not like she didn't have tons of mice to catch and eat out there). LOL!


----------



## corgi

Hubby is really allergic to cats so we will never have one. We are totally dog people but I admit, I love the barn cats at the farm. They are the sweetest, fearless cats I have ever seen.

People tend to drop off feral cats at the farn and the BO gentles them, gets them spayed or neutered and then it is fun to watch them learn the humans are ok. Munchkin was dropped off with a malformed leg. Even after she had been neutered and at the barn for a few months, she wouldn't let any of us near her. We were all patient. Now, she is the first to meow and beg to be picked up and loved on. That cat gets around better on 3 legs than some of the ones with four good legs..and she is getting fat!! She must be a good mouser. I hope she gets the one that keeps leaving droppings on my saddle in the tack room.:evil:

The horses are all used to the cats. We have 5 at the barn. The cats know which horses to "trust". Xander likes to weave in and out of Isabella's legs and rub on her. I can't believe she lets him do that. I did see OJ get his tail stepped on once by the horse I used to lease, Anna. She stood right on his tail as he was screaming! And she wouldn't move. I shoved her hind quarters over and she looked at me like "what?"

I thought OJ would run off but after I checked his tail and it didn't look broken, he went right back under Anna. I am not sure about his intelligence.

We had a 2 hour delay today due to flooding but the 12 month employees had to report on time so here I am. :shock:

I started a workout DVD last night: Jillian Michaels Ripped in 30. I leave for the beach in 35 days and would like to tone up some of the problem areas. Of course, this morning I can hardly walk . I think I "ripped" something and am sure that is not what is meant by the title of the DVD. I did her 30 day shred workout last year and lost an impressive number of inches so I know it works but am not looking forward to working through the pain tonight when I do Day 2. This whole thing is totally jillian Michaels fault. She is evil. It can't have anything to do with the fact that I let myself turn into a marshmallow over the winter! :lol:

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio Why do I get this feeling you are ready for spring:lol: I remember the feeling. Probably in a couple of weeks you'll be looking at the pictures of bare trees while looking a the leaf covered trees at the present and thinking "ugh that was a bleak landscape!" Now that I have gotten use to the leaves on the trees, it's hard to picture them in my mind a month ago. That's ok though I like em better this way! I have a feeling you will too.


----------



## ellen hays

Corgi Do ya think a 63 yo could work out to one of Jillian Michael's videos? I got fluffy as a marshmellow over the winter, too. Had to put that layer of fat on for warmth.


----------



## Roadyy

I am not a cat person either. There are several cats in our neighborhood that came through the yard and snatch the random Mole as it scurried across the top. I've seen 3 cats around the farm over the last 2 weeks and figure they are the reason we couldn't find the second chick. The first one died in the coop, but the second one got under the rail where adult hen had been scratching deep in the corner.


Corgi, Shannon brought one for her to try yesterday for the lesson. She said it was not comfortable so her and DW are going to check out a few at TSC tomorrow on their way to the water park. If they don't find one she likes tomorrow then she will take her by Equus Unlimited Monday to try some of their in stock helmets.

I can't wait til she is ready to hit the big trails with me. I figure once she starts spending more time in the saddle with me then DW will be more enticed to join us. Even if for nothing else but to keep the camp site ready for our return.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy You will be set with a good riding buddy. Hope her lessons go well. Riding with you will give her some great memories.  

Sorry about the chicks. I lost a few last time. I had trouble with a spider like mite that would attack the chicks at night while they roosted. On the older birds I could see their combs getting pale. That's a dead give a way that's the problem. I get a spray from TSC that keeps them under check and sprinkle diatomaceous earth on the floor and in dirt bath areas. The hard shelled bugs of any type cannot survive when in contact with the DE. My hens are making escape routes under their night containment area. There is a huge population of coyotes here and other critters that like chicken. I will be patching those holes as the chickens make them. Never a dull moment around here. I love it when they scratch for bugs and grubs, but they can be destructive too. I have had to replant my squash seedlings and 1 bell pepper plant.


----------



## Celeste

While we are arguing the good and bad things about cats, I thought that this video was awesome. I will admit that this is not a typical cat.

Hero catâ€™s family tells how she took on dog - Video on TODAY.com


----------



## Roadyy

I keep a 40lb bag of diatomaceous Earth at the house and keep filling gallon ziploc bags to take out to the barn. I fill a tube sock half way with it and dab the dogs with it to help deter fleas and ticks. In cooler temps I do the same to the horses since they sweat in hotter temps and stops the effectiveness of it once wet. Seems to minimize the flies too. I love sprinkling it on the ant beds along with grits.


----------



## corgi

ellen hays said:


> Corgi Do ya think a 63 yo could work out to one of Jillian Michael's videos? I got fluffy as a marshmellow over the winter, too. Had to put that layer of fat on for warmth.


What I like about her videos is she has a modified version for each move so you can pick the easier one. It is also only 25 min long! I have a short attention span so 25 minutes is about my limit...and i am sweating like a pig by then anyway. My sign that it is time to stop!:lol:

If you have access to a laptop and youtube, you can find her videos for free! Another plus.

But I still hate her. :evil: :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a real quck peek in......I have the 30 day Shred...hated it! And that was when I was IN shape!

I don't think it's for someone just getting into shape....just my personal opinion. I know with my hip replacement, and thus subsequent back issues...it is definiately something I would NOT start out with.

My mom and I are fans of Ellen Barrett. My mom is nearly 70....if that helps Ellen.


----------



## corgi

Oh, it is definitely a killer workout! I know lots and lots of people that do it once and then never again. I think with anything you have to take it at your own speed and do only what you can. I definitely was over confident last night and am paying for it today.

My problem is my knees. Her workouts are really bad on my knees so I have to be very careful.

Like Nicker said...it is probably not for someone that is just starting out but if you get exercise regularly and are looking to lose inches and tone, it will work.


----------



## Roadyy

Do I need to wear a sports bra to workout to her videos?


----------



## corgi

Always a good idea! LOL


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Do I need to wear a sports bra to workout to her videos?


I think that just depends on your figure. :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Oh yes, Northernstar, every cat I've ever had has been spayed/neutered/indoors (& I do attempt to educate others, like, "you do what? Listen to me for a minute..."). So much safer for them, much safer for the birds. I'm glad you commented, because wanted to ask you: I saw the robin-in-nest this morning as posted. When I came home (730p, dusk-ish), she wasn't in the nest. I became concerned that my sighting of her this morning (apparently the cats staring have caused her no problem) made her abandon the nest? I don't know robin habits & decided to think that she knew what she was getting into, as obviously she scoped out the human & cat habitation so close by to where she chose to build. I want to be careful, don't even want to go out on the balcony to take a pic of the nest when she's absent (resisting that urge). Am hoping she'll come back when it's dark. Since you're a knowledgeable bird person, anything I should do or, more importantly, not do?


I can definitely say it's probably nothing to do with you....robins are the most fickle nest builders of all the song birds I can think of. It's not uncommon for them to spend lots of time building, then decide to build elsewhere. Also, they have a tendency to build in the most precarious places! My husband brought me an abandoned nest from his station a few yrs ago that robins had built in the wheel well of a fish planting truck! Glad they moved on, and glad there were no eggs. (taking bird's nests is a no-no, except in a case like this of obvious abandonment). I'd say just don't worry over it, and if they've disappeared, assume they've built elsewhere instead. If you're interested, I have had my returning downy and red-bellied woodpeckers @ the suet every day this week, with Mr. and Mrs. rose-breasted grosbeak-other cast of characters are white breasted nuthatch daily, and the passing by white crowned sparrow...tons of blue birds. Little thirteen-lined ground squirrels out of hibernation and nibbling tidbits dropped off the suet. That's all I feed is a cheap suet cake on a feeder, and I get a King's ransom of species


----------



## Northernstar

Now back to horses.....

Look what we woke up to today!











** Just kidding!! HaHa That was last year-we had snow blowing most of today, but couldn't stick because it had been in the 50's and even some 60's previously  If you glance to the left @ the avatar, you'll see August in her glory


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar- not funny! :evil: I almost had a heart attack thinking that could be coming our way again this weekend. It isn't like it hasn't happened before at this time of year. May long weekend - do we go skiing or camping???

Ellen Hayes - yes, I'm anxious for spring. After 7 months of winter we get a little crazy. Our winters can be pretty brutal, so when summer comes, we feel very much entitled to a nice one. In just over a month, we will have the longest day of the year and then they shorten up again. It is remarkable now much the daylight hours change with the seasons. I think the dark days of winter is why I love the Yukon and Alaska so much as they are the "land of the midnight sun".

I forgot to say a big welcome to Amigo. Welcome to the forum! I love the Fjords and want to learn more about them. I'm thinking my next horse might be a Fjord... Way down the road...

The weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so I plan on hauling to a nearby provincial park to go on a trail ride with a neighbour. I haven't ridden with this woman before, but we belong to the same horse club and seem to get along pretty well. She lives less than a mile from here, so I hope we ride well together. It will be great to have a riding partner again, especially with my daughter gone so much. Sam has healed up pretty well and doesn't seem to have caught the cough that Cheeky Pony has, so he will be my mount tomorrow. We are going to a trailhead that is new to me. Sam loves going to new trails, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Roadyy

I'll be enjoying the trails with you, Tracey. So glad Sam is staying healthy and able to go enjoy the trails with you.

My riding buddy hasn't ridden since September and said he will be lucky to get shut eye after knocking out his laundry tonight. He is looking forward to this as much as me, but knows he will be paying for it on Sunday.


----------



## Eole

*Corgi*, glad Isabella is improving both leg and mood swings.

Welcome *Amigoboy*! Love the fjord. They are rare, but a man in my town has 2 of them. Farrier: back-breaking job, you have my respect! Please keep sharing with us. All about horses and life.

*Rick*, you have every reason to be proud of Amber, she looks fine on the horse, and all the better if she enjoys learning to ride. 

*Koolio*, your spring looks like mine, trees still bare but will explode in greens soon. Just love the long days right now.

*NS* you can hijack the thread anytime, I love your appreciation of nature. Our red-breasted grosbeak arrived TODAY! No bluebird yet, my lonely male hasn't arrived. And I have a confession to make: I almost stole one of your carrots. I snatched (and missed) it before I saw your name.  I don't steal carrots from friends! 

*Ellen*, I never rode in a round pen. How large would you make it? I have an "arena" 60X120. If I remember, we made a 2-3 degree slope from center to ends for drainage. It works fine.

*NM*, about Maggie singing: although it's sad, that's such a nice memory. Our first (now gone) dog, a Flanders, used to sing when DH played the guitar. It was hilarious; she would follow beat and intensity.

Sue, your "confession" thread is funny. I'm addicted to this thread, I read everything, everyday.

It's pouring rain. Only off tomorrow and lots of housework to do. Which I would normally ignore and go ride, but we have visitors for the long week end and spring brings mud and dust everywhere.

Cats: I love anything furry. My cats are always rescues. Right now, one indoor cat and one barn cat.

Have a great week end all of you! :wink:

Here is Lily, the indoor cat that ventures just out the door sometimes in summer.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> I think that just depends on your figure. :wink:


 I figured they were suppose to help the figure become a better figure. Lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody 

Hope everyone is fine and ready for a good weekend.

Nickers I am glad that you are enjoying some good memories about Maggie. Hope you get some riding in too.

Koolio I don't know how you handle the winter up there. I had shell shock after several nights of 5 degree F temperatures with the daytime in the 20s. This went on for a while and I am afraid I'm just not cut out for that.:-( I hope you have a wonderful summer. Living up there, you deserve it.

Eole Lilly is beautiful. With that pushed in nose, she looks like a pure blooded Persian. Thanks for the advice on the slope of your ring. Would to love to have one that size.

Roaddy Great idea about the DE and grits for the ants. Right in front of me, but it didn't even occur to me to use that combo on them. Will get on it tomorrow! Thanks.

I cut all the grass and bush hogged where the lawn mower couldn't go.
I will sleep good tonight. Again, I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I think that just depends on your figure. :wink:


Yep I need one, :shock: and the training, so as I don't need one.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Northernstar for the input about robins (& I love birds, just know little about them. In a catless space in my life, would set out a bird feeder & attracted sparrows, finches & mourning doves, but nothing exotic).

The robin is back, 'tho, because saw Tim take a flying leap at the balcony door this morning. I went to the door & the robin was on the railing, hopping up & down, flapping wings & hollering. I closed the door window & she (he? I don't know which parent takes care of the sitting or if they share) flew a tight circle & got into the nest. And glared @ the window! I peeked out the window a few times. Robin peeked back then preened. I'm being held hostage by a robin.

One more work day, then catch up on home stuff on Sunday. Monday is HorseMonday (mucking of course, maybe a lesson since I was due last Monday but got snowed out). Weather supposed to be beautiful. After Janice's I need to go to the UPS hub in Commerce City to pick up my WiFi modem from ComCast (not that far from Janice's). Down in an industrial area, so have my mapquest instructions. They tried to deliver yesterday but I was @ work & it requires my signature, so...onward & uypward to figuring how to set that up so can play with my tablet toy.

Rick, you must be so proud of your daughter! Nicker, those memories will last a lifetime, those doggie nails will always click in your heart..& give you comfort, when the grief has eased. Eole, that's a pretty cat! I used to have a black longhair male named Thunder; he hated everyone except me (wish I'd listened to him about my last "boyfriend" lol...cat was RIGHT). Ellen, I love your posts, you have a way of describing your environment that is so...visul & creative, that I can just see it. Good luck w/your round pen! My only thought was to make it big enough to really move out, w/out having to turn too soon; I thought of the term "corral".

I want to mention things from everyone's recent posts, but there's been so many (we've gotten active again, good thing!) but read every one.

Stan, glad you had fun, but didn't elaborate, on butt-scratching the pretty Lab. Rick's term was better: "back rub", but between the two you could have fun w/that! I could explain "butt scratch" as that place that dogs love just above the tail on their back, but that simply adds to your overactive & convoluted imagination transferring to who-knows-what! That post was a few pages ago, but now we have sports bras & women exercising. Ok, you'all, we have to remember Stan's recent heart issues, don't want to overload him!

Hope everyone has a very good weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> SueC
> 
> I just thought it was so nice how you invited Amigo to the group. It was a thoughtful gesture. One can always learn from unselfish gestures of kindness. This can be a cold world if it were not for thoughtful people. The whole group has taught me a lot.. You have all helped me break out of my shell. Although sometimes it may be taxing on yall. After getting my coffee and feeding my Reggie (yorkie) this is the first place I go to (horse forum) It sets my day on track.


Ellen, I have to say: this group is helping me "break out of my shell" too, has for a yeart. And God knows you are not "taxing"! I've felt that way myself, a lot of times, but folks here brought me right out of that feeling. This is a blessed group.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, poo, TYPO, I meant to say "year" not "yeart", in my post to Ellen...so, I have invented a new word: yeart: "yearning of the heart, root word 'yurt', the domicile of certain nomadic peoples who traveled with horses, specifically any structure temporarily built for horses, possibly with shamanic/healing intent". 

Forgive the fun-play on a typo, but please use "yeart" however you like! I can see our Nicker going out next time to her horses, approaching the yeart!


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> Would all of you please excuse my hijacking this thread? Cold snow/rain all night,and time to get out back with the night feed...
> 
> Stan, I'm so happy you'll ride Bugs on Sunday! If you can, would you please take a close-up shot of your bit less bridle? Just curious to see, as I've been riding with halters/rope reins these past couple of years...just to compare.
> 
> Here are a few photos of the bridle taken today after fitting. Some ground work he is responding to left and right. Had some issues catching him this afternoon he would walk a yard away and eat then do it again. His game which Ill have to work on. I gave him his favourite food in the bucket then chased him off it a couple of times just to let him know who was boss.
> 
> Sunday could be interesting


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Reading everything want to respond, but have to bolt. Be back later.

Wish me luck. M is coming to pick Jay and I up today to take us back to her house to ride in a different environment, and to see how he will trailer. So first use of the trailer today, and first time out of the area for Jay. Cross your fingers all goes well.

I'll be back later to share.:lol: I'm so excited, but a bit nervous too!

Later!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> I don't want my cats exposed to the poisoned mice. I feel that the scent of cats presence will help discourage the mice. Cats are valuable for this type of thing. Also, rodent eating snakes are welcome here as well. It saves introducing a foreign and dangerous substance like poison to the environment.


Poison: This was a worry at first with the cats, I don't like to admit this but at one time we had hundreds of rats. They tunneled under concrete, ate horse grain by making a hole in anything plastic.I killed 12-20 a day by hand,gun, or traps. I couldn't take it anymore. I bought a rat feeder with the treated poison sticks. The rats began to disappear and we don't know where they ran off to die. The cats were not finding them either. No problems for the cats.

Scent: My MIL has a cat that sits on the floor and will watch a mouse walk by all day, go figure.:shock:

Snakes: Since I live in the woods we have lots of black snakes. Neighbors will call on occasion for me to retrieve them, I bring them home and release into the property. I have only caught the dog carrying one around not the cats.

Lizards: Up to two feet long, I have to save them during the summer when I catch a cat trying to kill them. The cats have learned not to mess with the largest ones, the cat gets tired of the lizard smacking them in the head with their tail.

I have one cat that is the ultimate mouser, leaves us presents everywhere.
Strictly an outdoor cat, she comes in for a bite now and then, refuses to use a litter box, but will whine at the door until you let her out.

A new black cat given to us at the spring horse ride the other week. Indoor cat as long as he continues to use the litter box.

When I walk through the house and can smell no scent of animal I'm alright with it. If I find otherwise immediate change takes place, cat will forever become an outdoor cat or dog gets a well deserved bath outside with the hose.

Pet peeve of mine, no smells in the house. I don't want to smell animals, air fresheners, lingering cleaning products, stinky candles, mold, etc...
I want to smell nothing at all, a sign that all is well.

Pleasant smells that are acceptable would be a good meal as long as the salmon doesn't linger for a day.

Horses: a smell I can tolerate, remember they don't live in the house.


----------



## Maryland Rider

A few more thoughts!

Arena vs. RoundPen

Round pen: I feel would get me no where, traveling in circles on or off the horse will cause me to be sick, this happened while attempting to lunge my horse. I saw greater opportunity outside the ring and basically trained on the trail (myself and the horse).

Arena: Now that sounds like a place for battle, by definition I don't think there is a prerequisite that it must be round. My arena would definitely be the State Park that I ride in, many thousands of acres provides more room for error/training.

All you ladies trying to get in shape huh!!!
I am old and fat, I also remind others that round is a shape.
I must assume that some of you will be traveling to a beach in the coming months.
This must be the reasoning.
While you are at the beach the risk of shark attack increases dramatically.
While I am on my horse shark attack risk = 0%, I am safe.
Remember to watch JAWS one week prior to your trip.








The water becomes less inviting after the viewing experience.
It might even change your travel plans to something like this.








Another water hazard.
Beware of feral cats too!


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider

If I saw feral cats like that, I not only would avoid water of any type (even pools), but I don't think I would go outside.  If you have cats like that, you should not have problems with mice, rats, beavers (since that cat is a water going beast), coyote, bobcats, pumas, large flesh eating birds, v raptors etc


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider I believe your feral cat monster scared everybody away. Nah, they're all out riding horses. I just got a bit I ordered from State Line tack. It has got a 5.25" Billy Allen mouth piece. My horse is a TWH and has a warmblood size head. The 5" mouthpieces put his mouth in a bind. I wondered why he had so much trouble with bits. He would mouth them to the point of annoyance. I put it on his headstall, and put it on him. He took the bit and his mouth remained relaxed. I really hope this helps him.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Celeste You must have had the same rain in Georgia we got this morning here. Otherwise I know you would be out riding. I went to town and got some chick feed and past one of the forest trail heads. Nobody is riding today because the trails are so muddy. Nobody wants to have to hire a wrecker to pull their horse out of a bog.:lol:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> The robin is back, 'tho, because saw Tim take a flying leap at the balcony door this morning. I went to the door & the robin was on the railing, hopping up & down, flapping wings & hollering. I closed the door window & she (he? I don't know which parent takes care of the sitting or if they share) flew a tight circle & got into the nest. And glared @ the window! I peeked out the window a few times. Robin peeked back then preened. I'm being held hostage by a robin.


TJ, I'd guess you have the male there and he is obsessed with his reflection in the window. Now I know this is the opposite of humans and mirrors :lol: but birds don't realise it's them and the males go, "Oh, another male in my territory, must drive it off!"

When we first put the windows in at this place, we had a male Willy Wagtail who dive-bombed the bathroom window, pecked at his reflection, and made lots of indignant noises. We put a rubber snake near the window to deter him as he was exhausting himself. He then switched windows. Eventually he calmed down.

Willy Wagtails are little black-and-white Australian birds who keep swinging their tails back and forth in an arc as they move. Quite cute.

Willie wagtail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There's a little clip in that article which shows the tail-swinging behaviour. 

Hope everyone is well, particularly NM71. :hug:


----------



## SueC

MR: We were chuckling at your house & smells comments. Totally agree on the stinky stuff. I'm chemically sensitive and to walk through the cleaning section in the supermarket without holding my breath nearly makes me vomit! Also, in our capital city there are big department stores where they have the perfume and cosmetics counters near the entrance, and there is literally a cloud of stink hovering all around. Another breath-holding necessity. When I was younger I always used to ask males, "Do you actually _like_ that smell?" considering women will spend ridiculous amounts of money to buy the bottled pongs. Now I know that the general answer is "No, smell of clean human being preferred." 

Air fresheners are actually pollutants and associated with migraines, headaches, rashes etc. Volatile compounds from air fresheners go in the blood and travel all around your body, potentially giving you cancer, and giving your liver more stuff to detox, as if it needs any more rubbish to deal with... We recommend the excellent and readable book, _Slow Death by Rubber Duck_.

If you live in the country, the best air freshener is opening your windows! 

We have deliberately created a low-chemical house from the ground up here. Synthetic carpets, formaldehyde-laden roof insulation, unsealed particle boards and volatile paints have been avoided (exception was our floor sealant, uggh). The house itself therefore pleasantly smells of nothing, except timber and lime plaster scents, which are very low-key and pleasant. We too love the smells of baking in the house though! 

Most aromatherapy candles are stinky because they contain fake, chemical-laden air freshener type ingredients. If you get candles with just natural plant oils in them, those can be nice. Another thing we like to do is bring in lavender clippings in pruning season, and spread them just behind the glass doors to dry in direct sun. Wonderful aroma! When the lavender has given off its scents, we put it in the smokers to inspect the bee hives. Smokes like incense! 

Re your funny signature, which makes me laugh: Our neighbours are in the gun club and Jan has a T-shirt that says, "I miss my husband...but my aim is improving!" :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Oh and MR, still laughing at your little beach spiel.

If you liked MR's jawed cat, you might like these:

Plantimals 8 - Worth1000 Contests

I love the plantimals composites on Worth1000. I've not looked in there for ages but was prompted to by that graphic MR posted. At the bottom of that gallery are links to other plantimal galleries. I think the original ones (plantimals-1, plantimals-2 etc) were probably better because now they're starting to run out of material a little.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> MR: We were chuckling at your house & smells comments. Totally agree on the stinky stuff. I'm chemically sensitive and to walk through the cleaning section in the supermarket without holding my breath nearly makes me vomit! Also, in our capital city there are big department stores where they have the perfume and cosmetics counters near the entrance, and there is literally a cloud of stink hovering all around. Another breath-holding necessity. When I was younger I always used to ask males, "Do you actually _like_ that smell?" considering women will spend ridiculous amounts of money to buy the bottled pongs. Now I know that the general answer is "No, smell of clean human being preferred."
> 
> Air fresheners are actually pollutants and associated with migraines, headaches, rashes etc. Volatile compounds from air fresheners go in the blood and travel all around your body, potentially giving you cancer, and giving your liver more stuff to detox, as if it needs any more rubbish to deal with... We recommend the excellent and readable book, _Slow Death by Rubber Duck_.
> 
> If you live in the country, the best air freshener is opening your windows!
> 
> We have deliberately created a low-chemical house from the ground up here. Synthetic carpets, formaldehyde-laden roof insulation, unsealed particle boards and volatile paints have been avoided (exception was our floor sealant, uggh). The house itself therefore pleasantly smells of nothing, except timber and lime plaster scents, which are very low-key and pleasant. We too love the smells of baking in the house though!
> 
> Most aromatherapy candles are stinky because they contain fake, chemical-laden air freshener type ingredients. If you get candles with just natural plant oils in them, those can be nice. Another thing we like to do is bring in lavender clippings in pruning season, and spread them just behind the glass doors to dry in direct sun. Wonderful aroma! When the lavender has given off its scents, we put it in the smokers to inspect the bee hives. Smokes like incense!
> 
> Re your funny signature, which makes me laugh: Our neighbours are in the gun club and Jan has a T-shirt that says, "I miss my husband...but my aim is improving!" :rofl:


^^Agree 100%!^^ We _thrive_ on fresh air, and nothing compares! In winter, (and spring, and fall hha) when temps are too cool for open windows, it's a good thing we keep our house very cool... ppl say, "Ohh, it's chilly in here! Don't you feel it?" As they take a 2nd look @ our wool socks and fleece jackets


----------



## Northernstar

We only had about 5 min. of snow early this a..m., then the sky cleared and was in the upper 40's the rest of the day! DH and I thoroughly enjoyed a 4 mi trek on a fave nearby trail recently accessible with the snow melt...








USFS bridge about 1 mi in, over a creek


----------



## Koolio

I forgot my morning picture! Here is one from this afternoon. The leaves are coming. Any day and it will be green!









Here are a few pics from our trail ride today. It was a fantastic day with perfect weather. The leaves are peeking in some spots and still shy in others.









One of many ponds. The frog chorus was wonderful!









It is a lovely groomed trail.









You can see the greenery starting to come through.


----------



## Northernstar

Still waiting for leaves! I should hold off on these photos because it's so much prettier, but even so...


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: Compliment on signature? Seems that no one else found humor in this.
I even tried to stir the kettle with the signature. Good whiskey, Fine cigar, and Excellent weaponry.
No one guessed it stood for ATF! Bird flew too high.

EH: I have the opposite problem with bits, 5" very standard, I have a hard time finding a 4-3/4" bit for my little gaited monster.

NM: I do hope your ride went well today???

TJ: I am very disappointed about not having a horse Monday story, you are riding this Monday, Right???
I am expected quite a novel since one was skipped.
I do love the stories you provide. Your enthusiasm is wonderful. 

This morning I was down to a single bail of hay, not a good feeling.
We took the trailer and picked up 77 bails of hay today, 59 of which were only $2.50 a bail.
They were a little small but came in around 40lbs. each so I won't complain.
The orchard grass bails were $5.50 each, a bit much but I needed a month of hay on hand.
Chose not to ride due to all of Friday's rain, we might have seen 2" of rain total.
Another annual ride is coming soon, scheduled rides, group dinner, and DJ for a dance.
I plan on making a 4 day weekend of riding for Memorial Day, weather permitting.

Good evening all.


----------



## Celeste

We had beautiful weather today. We rode almost 8 miles. The horses were great and it was a very fun day. My friend Donna rode with me. She is 62 years old. DIL is 26 years old. She also with us. It cheers me up to see someone that is older than me put the whole crowd into the dirt. She is full of energy!

My horse is in the back of the back. DIL rides the appaloosa. Donna is on the quarter horse out in front.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> I forgot my morning picture! Here is one from this afternoon. The leaves are coming. Any day and it will be green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics from our trail ride today. It was a fantastic day with perfect weather. The leaves are peeking in some spots and still shy in others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of many ponds. The frog chorus was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely groomed trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the greenery starting to come through.


Love it, Koolio!! Is that your property, or nearby woods? You have more prospectful buds opened than we do! Did it get past the 40's? Sunny tomorrow, and (gasp!) 54! It can stop @ 70 though


----------



## ellen hays

SueC Plant/animal pictures were different and interesting. I think the strangest looking one was the green cat tomatoes. I also liked the dandylion, and the flamingo/carnations. 

I had my electricity to go off about 6 mons ago, and I lit my candles. I have had them for a while, and they just about suffocated me with all of that loud chemical odor. I vowed to get unscented candle replacements! Another thing that bothers me is the scented fabric softener sheets. When I use them I us the unscented kind. Usually I just dry my clothes without any.


----------



## Northernstar

High elevation in our neck of the woods which makes for lovely scenery! Notice the dropped trees in a row along the banks.... that's an effort of trout habitat restoration between the Dept. of Natural Resources, (DH) and USFS-they do this every 8 or so yrs using USFS helicopters and DH's crew is below to drag them just so.


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar I believe I am beginning to see some green on them trees. I know Koolio is glad !!! Nice transformation don't you think. How do yall keep your horses so calm during those solo rides. It just amazes me. Love the view too.
That is a neat bridge. I have some favorite places here in Bankhead. I love the forest.


----------



## Northernstar

A photo I took 2 days ago while thinking of it, after seeing the diversity of homes in other's regions.... We cannot take credit for the cedar walls or wood floors as the previous owner did that, but I do love that I've found log furniture from an Amish community only 40 miles from here, (incredibly inexpensive!)-coupled with DH's hunting, we feel we're ' still






outdoors when forced to be in'


----------



## ellen hays

MR Your horse is a spotted saddle horse isn't it. Really a pretty horse. I like them because they are not only smooth to ride, but flashy to look at.


----------



## Northernstar

...Standing near the livingroom deck... See the aforementioned wired desk top? 
haha The deer mount above it was from my great-grandfather who shot it in 1948. No one else would appreciate it as I do, so It's mine forever! We live simply, frugally, and although I have a huge kitchen with a commanding view, I have no dishwasher. As long as I have two hands, by golly, who needs one? We fondly call our home, "The Lodge" If any of you should visit, the venison will be sizzling on the grill, happy horses out back, and we'll enjoy a spectacular view, without a house in sight


----------



## Northernstar

_"The dreams dearest to my heart are right here"._ - Anne

At the end of the day, DH was stacking wood, and I loved that he walked over to give the mares a treat-he may never ride, but he thinks they're beautiful just the same


----------



## SueC

NS, love that interior and log furniture. The stuffed deer is a bit macrabre for my taste, which is odd, since the German part of my mixed German/Italian ancestry should predispose me to like that kind of stuff. Ever been to Munich, my birth place? The restaurants there are like mausoleums full of stuffed animals and dark wood-panelling. Hey, if we had that stuffed deer at our place we'd totally dress it up. Maybe a top hat, some bright red sunglasses, a bow tie...


----------



## SueC

PS: My husband suggests installing little motors to move the eyeballs around, to freak visitors out. He says, "_Like in Terror of the Zygons_" - for any Dr Who fanatics out there...

NS, I'm going to the library early next week. If you don't "see" me for a bit you'll know why. ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello everyone!!

Can you spell SUCCESS?? :lol: YES! We had a great day!!!

Jay loaded really well. When we got to Ms place he was alert, but respectful. We had a nice ride. Her horse was a bit hot, so Jay was a bit worked up....and I was a bit nervous....but I was still comfortable with him. His hot is really walking fast. Lol

Like always, he was my rock.thank gosh because I was quite nervous. It's been YEARS since I've trailered a horse, and he's still kinda new to me.

As luck would have it, we startedout it started to hail!!:shock: we had just mounted up and luckily had dressed for rain, so kept going.:lol:

I love riding at her place. She has great trails....hills, water crossings. I really wanted to see what Jay was made of and he did great.

We learned it was better if he led. Her horse was a bit spooky, so things went smoother when Jay led the way.:lol: YEAH!! 

There where times Jay reminded me of Maggie. You see when we walked the streets all the neighbor dogs would bark like crazy. She would give them a look like...really? As the ride wore on today, and Ms horse would spook, Jay would look at him like....why are you so jumpy? Hahahaha

I will say, he was put through his paces and had to be tired. We rode for 2 1/2 hours. It was very wet and mucky, but he held strong. Such fun!!!

AND, we packed a lunch and took a long time to eat and talk. He just stood there like a champ. I feel way more comfortable about going next weekend.

Oh and an interesting tidbit....as you know I find Ms quietness and holding back on things a bit frustrating. She's not one to 'share' her life goings on.....today she told me she really appreciated the fact that I don't push for information or end our friendship bc she is so closed. SO, I guess I've done the right thing and continued to try to be a friend.

I do feel old this evening.....this ride was a bit more brutal on my body than I'm used to. Lol. My back held out pretty well, but I am feeling it.....ugh. I need to start doing yoga again.....:-|

MR yes, I'm heading to the beach in about a month. I NEED to harden up this softened body...:-x. ICK!  NO bathing suit for you.! (Seinfeld Soup nazi voice! Hahaha)

Pics to come.


----------



## Stan

I got a short ride in today. He was no problem bit less and did not present as if he would be hard to control so its bit less from now on. 

HOWEVER the little so and so was hard for me keep him moving, we have a little sorting out to do. The photos are with the trainer and Bugs could do no wrong he did as she told him. Not to worry all I have to do now is incorporate what she has taught him into my style of riding and all will be well. I will continue to have lessons from her as she made him move so well and I want to do the same not just amble along. 

A little fire in the stride and showing off is not a bad thing so long as I don't fall off and make a fool of myself. Might take some leave from work and have daily lessons for a week or so.

That's my boy and his filly


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley, my trailer is no longer clean....Jay pooed and peed in it! Hahahaha. It's now christened.:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, great trail picks and enjoying seeing you going through the color changes we had weeks ago.

MN17, very glad your trip went so well. Sorry your back is feeling it. With that said you would not have wanted to be on the trails we did today. 12.79 miles of sand hills and a couple of short deep water crossings. It was full of great scenery.
I am so ready to go hot the next trail out there.

Here are a few picks from today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm so thankful M rode with me today. She had to come to my house, get the trailer and us and then drive back to her house. This was such a much better day then last Saturday. Thankful for the diversion.

Brought hammy the hamster home this weekend to help!with the quietness....she is currently trying to escape from her cage. :lol::lol:

She is getting used to me and will come down from her hiding spot when I come near. I think she loves her rolling ball.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, sounds like you are heading on the right direction with Bugs. Hope the lessons don't get you too stiff on the saddle and hard to get off. Lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Stan, sounds like you are heading on the right direction with Bugs. Hope the lessons don't get you too stiff on the saddle and hard to get off. Lol


Roaddy...you are bad!!! :lol::lol::shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, Bah...no pain no gain is my motto.....:wink: I'm up for anything, that's what ibuprofen is for!!! Hahahaha. That's exactly why I hurt...I never stop when I should. :wink:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Stan, sounds like you are heading on the right direction with Bugs. Hope the lessons don't get you too stiff on the saddle and hard to get off. Lol


I did not move to well even the filly asked if I had hurt myself. I had to explain it was a combination of lack of riding and age. It made me a bit stiff. And adding insult to injury I had to admit I was getting old. Time to start walking some more and losen up. I don't have any issues with the bones and joints just getting old. But very pleased with the bitless bridle

Good photos all and Nickers you have a good horse there, he behaved and did all you asked of him. Trailerd well, felt enough at home to crap and pee. What happened to the tow vehicle you had before. You have not put sugar in the gas tank yet.

I have noticed with bugs if he is reluctant to get in I wait and sure enough he will have a dump and then walk right on in. Geldings are house trained much better than mares.

Well you all enjoying your good warming weather. It is now raining again so I'm going to drag the harrows around with the quad, its either spread poo or cook dinner.


----------



## Roadyy

You would love these trails on Jay. We actually crossed the end of the lake in the shallow section. Gave the boys a chance to get a few drinks of water at the half way point.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nope Stan, no sugar yet.....still considering. :lol::lol::lol:

M has the truck...I have the trailer. We are making it work. :wink:

Soon, I hope...soon DHs vehicle will go....I really want a new truck!:lol:


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 437794
> We live simply, frugally, and although I have a huge kitchen with a commanding view, I have no dishwasher. As long as I have two hands, by golly, who needs one? We fondly call our home, "The Lodge" If any of you should visit, the venison will be sizzling on the grill, happy horses out back, and we'll enjoy a spectacular view, without a house in sight


Ditto. No dishwasher here, but a double drainer double sink and people with two hands; no drier - outside line and an airer to put things in front of the wood fire if necessary; washing machine is twin tub for low electricity use and the convenience of washing everything sequentially in the same suds: Start with whites/office clothes, then colours, then black clothes, then dirty farm clothes. Oh, linen gets done separately of course. Not much venison here, but quite a bit of kangaroo! (very like beef)

Our water heating is solar with a wet back on the wood stove for backup. House heating and cooling is handled by passive solar design 95% of the time (steady temperature inside, usually between 19 and 24 degrees), with occasional use of a ceiling fan in summer, and the wood fire in winter. Electricity is via solar panels and battery bank; a 3kW system of which we personally use less than 20%, the other 80% capacity is for the farmstay and farming enterprise, not that we're using that much yet. Total utilities bills is $22 every 5-6 weeks for a camping gas bottle to power gas cooktop/oven in the kitchen, and I suppose we could count the interest payments on the photovoltaics, but it came out of an ordinary building budget where we cut costs by doing much of the work ourselves.

Our grandparents lived far simpler, more frugal lives, appreciated things more than our generation, and were happier. Interesting, no?  So we emulate that.

Not many gadgets here, but lots of books...


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> SueC: Compliment on signature? Seems that no one else found humor in this.
> I even tried to stir the kettle with the signature. Good whiskey, Fine cigar, and Excellent weaponry.
> No one guessed it stood for ATF! Bird flew too high.
> 
> EH: I have the opposite problem with bits, 5" very standard, I have a hard time finding a 4-3/4" bit for my little gaited monster.
> 
> NM: I do hope your ride went well today???
> 
> TJ: I am very disappointed about not having a horse Monday story, you are riding this Monday, Right???
> I am expected quite a novel since one was skipped.
> I do love the stories you provide. Your enthusiasm is wonderful.
> 
> This morning I was down to a single bail of hay, not a good feeling.
> We took the trailer and picked up 77 bails of hay today, 59 of which were only $2.50 a bail.
> They were a little small but came in around 40lbs. each so I won't complain.
> The orchard grass bails were $5.50 each, a bit much but I needed a month of hay on hand.
> Chose not to ride due to all of Friday's rain, we might have seen 2" of rain total.
> Another annual ride is coming soon, scheduled rides, group dinner, and DJ for a dance.
> I plan on making a 4 day weekend of riding for Memorial Day, weather permitting.
> 
> Good evening all.
> View attachment 437690


Oh, the Monday weather will be fine & the muck will be high, after the snow then rains we've had (more rain to come, but the big ones holding off 'till next week!) Yes, my novel will be incoming, for sure. I'm happy you like my enthusiasm, MR; I spend more than a few thoughts on this forum thinking "geez, all these people have horses & horse stuff going on...I'm doing once a week (when possible) mucking for the chance to learn. It's all good!

By the way, was wondering, since I just figured out the "quote" thing, how does one just take a piece of the quote, to comment?

BTW, I totally missed the ATF...


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> I got a short ride in today. He was no problem bit less and did not present as if he would be hard to control so its bit less from now on.
> 
> HOWEVER the little so and so was hard for me keep him moving, we have a little sorting out to do. The photos are with the trainer and Bugs could do no wrong he did as she told him. Not to worry all I have to do now is incorporate what she has taught him into my style of riding and all will be well. I will continue to have lessons from her as she made him move so well and I want to do the same not just amble along.
> 
> A little fire in the stride and showing off is not a bad thing so long as I don't fall off and make a fool of myself. Might take some leave from work and have daily lessons for a week or so.
> 
> That's my boy and his filly
> View attachment 437890
> 
> 
> View attachment 437898
> 
> 
> View attachment 437906
> 
> 
> View attachment 437914


Oh, Stan, your Bugs is wonderful! Really coming into his own.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow..came home tonight to 4 pages of posts, liked & liked, & tried a couple of "quote" comments. Rick & Nicker, what wonderful good rides!

I googled tonight robin info, so I know now the female is doing the nesting (so she was the one hollering & jumping on the railing, as her under feathers were spread; she knew it was time to get on the egg...) Or...eggs. Now I understand that they're laid once a day, until there's four, & sitting time depends on weather conditions. Yesterday & today (before I left for work) she was in the nest, but her eye on me peeking (& the ever present Timothy..I moved the window perch/play thing a bit away, so he can't claw the screen [not the floor-ceiling thing, another perch]) was quiet. She just blinked & settled in; she knows that Tim can't get to her. Tonight when I came home, it was funny! I turn on the living room light when I enter, which is close to the balcony. After a few minutes, I heard a loud complaint from herself (it was getting to be dusk). I turned off the light. I always call my mother on Saturday night, told her of this new event, & she laughed: "This is now the robin's home!! You better tow the line!" LOL, this is really fun. Mom said if I see her gone from the nest tomorrow, maybe I can get a picture.

That's the robin novel. Hope HorseMonday novel soon to come. Have a bunch on my plate tomorrow, things to get done.


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar said:


> Love it, Koolio!! Is that your property, or nearby woods? You have more prospectful buds opened than we do! Did it get past the 40's? Sunny tomorrow, and (gasp!) 54! It can stop @ 70 though


Northernstar - the first picture is of our property, taken just out the kitchen window. The ones of the trail ride are at a nearby provincial park / recreation area with over 100 miles of connected trails. There are three staging areas where you can park your trailer and access the trails, all within a 20 minute drive from my house. About a 1-2 hour ride from each staging area are picnic areas with outhouses, picnic tables, shelters, fire pits and places to tie the horses. It is a great place to go, ride and have a picnic lunch. We are so fortunate to have such a great facility close by.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> By the way, was wondering, since I just figured out the "quote" thing, how does one just take a piece of the quote, to comment?


TJ: Once you hit the quote button notice everything placed in brackets with the word quote.
Don't disturb anything in brackets, delete what-ever else you like.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR Your horse is a spotted saddle horse isn't it. Really a pretty horse. I like them because they are not only smooth to ride, but flashy to look at.


EH: He is a mutt as we know it. 5 year old, 14.1 hand, $675 when purchased, no papers.
My 6th season riding this one, now 11 years old. Gaited = yes, a racker not a walker.
Does not gait like other SSH's that I ride with.
High headset, bobs his head a lot on the trail.
When frustrated he will throw his head a lot, if not sitting back enough one could get hit in the head.
I have learned to dodge this action quite well.
I have often thought I may might have to pick rocks out his backside.
He can slide down steep hills without missing a beat.
I know this sounds like bad behavior, he is a super fun ride.
He has never tried to dump me, but not a ride for the novice.
1st year every ride liked to work me to death.

Flashy yes, oneself cannot ride color though.
I have know several people that have bought for color and flash.
They were not prepared for the vigor that came with it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I think good quality horse time is important for you right now.
I am sorry for the loss of your canine companion.
I could not strike the "Like" button on many of the canine related posts, it didn't feel right.
I have been there before.
Does your husband ever ride with you???

Roadyy: Glad your riding has really picked up.
Sounds like you are really having a blast.
Your daughter being this interested should step things up a bit.
I thought you mentioned camping with the horses, is that in your near future???


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> EH: He is a mutt as we know it. 5 year old, 14.1 hand, $675 when purchased, no papers.
> My 6th season riding this one, now 11 years old. Gaited = yes, a racker not a walker.
> Does not gait like other SSH's that I ride with.
> High headset, bobs his head a lot on the trail.
> When frustrated he will throw his head a lot, if not sitting back enough one could get hit in the head.
> I have learned to dodge this action quite well.
> I have often thought I may might have to pick rocks out his backside.
> He can slide down steep hills without missing a beat.
> I know this sounds like bad behavior, he is a super fun ride.
> He has never tried to dump me, but not a ride for the novice.
> 1st year every ride liked to work me to death.
> 
> Flashy yes, oneself cannot ride color though.
> I have know several people that have bought for color and flash.
> They were not prepared for the vigor that came with it.


MR Spotted saddle horses are tough because of genetics. They are as tough as Arabians. I have some friends that ride them and they don't let them down on the trail. I have seen them trail ride them days in a row, and the next day they are always ready to go. You're right, they are full of energy and not for everyone. I wish I had the horsemanship to ride one. They are really neat horses. Your so called mute is a fine horse, he screams spotted saddle horse. Papers or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I love paints, but is was saying the same thing to my sister...can't buy just for color. I think when you sit on top, that's when you know. 

TJ, way back when ...when I had my first hip revision we lived in an apartment. It had a little porch in it. Cute little place. Anyway, when we returned from the hospital, four or five days later, a robin had taken up home in my hanging plant.

I thought it was a good sign she parked herself there, and it gave me something to concentrate on as I recuperated. This was our main entrance so she eventually got used to us coming and going. I would sit out there too!. She would come if I sat still. Neat!

Roaddy, so exciting about you daughter learning to ride. What fun that will be to go together. Friday night my sis was in town and we went to visit my dad. His DH wasn't there, so we FINALLY got to talk and reminisce with our father. (DW does ALL the talking....and I do not exaggerate.). We talked forever about all the horses we had and horse memories.. It was our dad that introduced us to them. Both my sister and I heard new stories about each other and dad....a really nice walk down memory lane, and something you and your daughter can build in the future.

Roaddy, you also gave me the idea...I know I'll never get DH on a horse, but maybe I can convince him to keep the 'fires' burning at the camp,while I ride. He could always fish while I ride too. Will bring that up sometime.

I have a dishwasher and love it:wink: it's running now, but will do dishes by hand at times. My there's just the two of us. Love to hang clothes on the line too. Love fresh sheets that smell like the great outdoors.

Stan, bugs looks great! BTW, I think of you often while,out at the barn....my pet name for Jay is BUGGY...don't know why...but often when I say it, I think of Stan and bugs.. Can't wait to hear of your next trek.

As far as weather...ours has been weird, and unseasonably cold. Frost warning this morning. Sun is shining bright and not a cloud in the sky today....go figure...we got rained and hailed on yesterday....but that's ok, builds better memories.:lol::lol: 

Got lots to do today. Not a stitch of food in the fridge....ugh. I hate grocery shopping.:? Will zip through so I can have more barn time. Hahaha

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## SueC

NM71, you're awful young to have had hip surgery. What happened?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, here's our set up,this weekend and next. Her truck...my trailer!

As we were driving down the road, I turned around and got this overwhelming sensation run through my body....I turned to her and got all choked up...that's my horse and trailer back there.!!!! :lol: I'm such an emotionally tangled up mess...I cry over the littlest things....but this was a good welling up of tears.:wink:

I've waited so dang long!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Darn, it didn't attach......

Try again.


----------



## Celeste

I have a dishwasher. If it ever quits working, we eat off of paper plates until it is fixed. I am too busy to hand wash dishes. It would keep me from having time to read this thread.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> High headset, bobs his head a lot on the trail.
> When frustrated he will throw his head a lot, if not sitting back enough one could get hit in the head.
> I have learned to dodge this action quite well.


Curious: Have you tried different bits, like a mild curb, or tried bitless? Horses that head-throw are often unsuited to snaffles... and it's dangerous to get hit in your head by a horse's head. 


TJ: So the bird is reacting to you, rather than to its reflection? I actually missed the bit about the nest the first time around!  How nice anyway to have a bird nesting so close.

G'night all, dog tired, plastering for hours on the weekend but the bedroom is now one coat away from being inhabitable. Yay.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, in my early twenties I dated a guy (very handsome may I add. Lol). That had a motorcycle.

One night a car didn't see us and turned in front of us...BF swerved to miss, but I hit , or shall I say, My leg hit the back end of the vehicle. I was thrown 150 feet. My hip was sheared off at the joint, and I broke my femur in three places. They couldn't repair my hip, as it was in five pieces....so they gave me a replacement. That one lasted only three years and I had to have another. 

Six years ago, I had the ball and socket replaced, as it was still original. Two days before school started I was getting ready to go out and work in my classroom when I heard an awful sound coming out of my hip.....I got myself on some crutches and the doc took me in.....the plastic socket has half way out....the doc was like....yeah, you'll dislocate soon if you don't have that repaired?:shock::shock: you know docs....real nonchalant.:shock: so I started the year out on crutches as to not dislocate and he couldn't fit me in for surgery for two weeks!!:shock:

I am lucky I am still here. Someone was looking out for me that night.....my aunt had died two weeks prior...I always wonder is she wasn't my guardian angel. There was a huge hunk out of my helmet too....very lucky to be alive....

This is why I love riding horse so.....doc said not to do it. So mom sold everything I had. I have missed them so much over the last 20 years. My DH isn't thrilled about me riding....but he also knows I'm not one to sit and knit.....he notices how much happier I am now that horses are back in my life.

We are both very cautious, I don't know how many surgeries my leg can take...but again, I'm not going to sit around and watch my life pass me by. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning all

I have to tell you a beautiful thing. I went out to feed this a.m.. Everyone was fine. A steady rain, beautiful in itself. My little hen and chicks that took up residence was out in the rain. I called her and she came in and I gave her some feed. Some of her chicks did not come with her although 3 did come in. She was eating and so were the 3, but she heard her other babies calling. She went back after them. The 3 ate for a minute, but went to find their momma. I fed them outside. After coming in, I was sipping coffee on the porch looking out towards the barn. There she was in the rain covering her little brood to keep them dry and warm. I immediately thought of something I read in the Bible. I think it is in Luke. Christ was looking over Jerusalem and began to weep. He brought up His love for the inhabitants with the analogy of a hen gathering her brood to her to protect them. I wanted to cry for joy at His love for us when I thought of that and observed that little hen getting wet and probably cold to keep her babies safe and warm. How beautiful!!!!! How wonderful.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Curious: Have you tried different bits, like a mild curb, or tried bitless? Horses that head-throw are often unsuited to snaffles... and it's dangerous to get hit in your head by a horse's head.


Every bit you can imagine. I don't mind the little things. Straight bit, low port, mid length shanks. Clever beast though, he will grab the left shank in his mouth. He tries to control the ride for you, kind of like auto-pilot. I think it is his form of retaliation when things don't go his way. A slow pokey ride with an occasional run up a hill no problem. Once you ask for the cruise through the woods at 10-12 miles per hour then the adrenaline starts pumping. To go back to a slow pace requires 10-15 minutes of recovery time. He will tire me out before I can run it out of him.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

When my doctor replaced my knees, he strongly discouraged my riding a horse. I guess that strong advice stuck in my head and with some serious occurrences involving riding, I have developed a fear. But, yesterday, I could have gotten hurt just as bad when I climbed a ladder to clear my gutters and failed to double check the ladders stability. I got up to the downspout and saw the ladder was teetering on the edge, and one wrong move would have sent me to the ground. I am learning to call on the LORD instead of spouting expletives and I got to the ground safely. Just goes to show you that bad things don't just occur on a horses back. I also took a bad fall and fell on an asphalt driveway about 3 yrs ago and hit my head and dislocated two fingers. When I looked at them, it was like something out of a horror movie. My fingers didn't brake, but they were bent back in the wrong direction at my knuckle. Yikes:shock: The bones were exposed. I returned to the same orthopedic surgeon office where I had my knees done. I passed my doctor going to the exam room and said "well I was on flat and solid ground when I did this". He just looked away from the xray he was observing and at me. I am doing everything I know to make riding Red safe and at the same time, reasoning that you can get hurt anywhere. Life is full of risks and they are not just when you are on a horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! so many adventures! Past & present. Love the interior pictures of "the Lodge". It looks like a house that will embrace you in comfort.

Bugs looks so good-I really like the 2nd picture-that walk looks very relaxed & ground covering.

NM-so glad you had such a great ride, going through all those surgeries must have been a nightmare. So glad Jay is working out for you.

I saw the D. O. again Friday-another 1.5 hour treatment. As we work through the problems, it's almost like an onion, more problems keep getting revealed. But as I feel better-it's amazing how bad I got before seeking help. I am going to try a Dr. Dr again also. I need one that will listen to all my symptoms but now just throw pills at me-I want to get well, not just treat symptoms. The latest is blood oxygen saturation-mine is only 82-which is not good-no wonder I'm so exhausted. I also have to check how my blood pressure is-I haven't taken it for awhile. But I am happy to be feeling a little bit better every day. I miss being outside w/my girls so much.

I line dry my laundry also-the dryer we changed from Nat. gas(unavailable here) to propane, but since we haul that in, also ( and it's pricey) I hang everything.

About hay-I was down to my last bale, too-we bought four bales @ about $17 each-they weighed 130#'s each. Thank God for a big strong DH-that's more than I weigh & I certainly can't handle that right now.

I found a recipe for slow cooker chicken for almost any diet, so now I have some protein that I can eat, which will help a lot.

Take care of yourselves & enjoy the rest of the W/E!


----------



## Frieda

New over 40 here. Been riding since I was 4, but didn't have my first horse until I was about 30. Worked out well for me, I learned so much more riding the variety of horses and learning to work through issues with them than I every would have with just one or two of my own.

Had to put my girl down last month. I'm now looking at a BLM mustang and assuming she will be the last horse I have.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Frieda! I am sorry to hear about your girl and wish you the best in finding a mustang. It is a great group here. We look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quiet on here today! Got my 'must do's' done.....now it's time to go out and enjoy the sunshine!!

HOpe that is what ya'll are doing too!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Stan

Cacowgirl said:


> Wow! so many adventures! Past & present. Love the interior pictures of "the Lodge". It looks like a house that will embrace you in comfort.
> 
> Bugs looks so good-I really like the 2nd picture-that walk looks very relaxed & ground covering.
> 
> 
> He was covering the ground very well and responsive First time in the light rider bitless and he settled into it very quickly. She had him eating out of her hand so to speak which sparked my interest in learning how to ride him that way. All we do is trek which requires strength, reliability, stable attitude and being happy to just walk. He has all of that.
> 
> I got on and it was made very clear to me he wanted to hang around the filly he has taken a shine to her. We did not argue but he tried to do his own thing and eventually walked slower and slower down to a unscheduled stop which I had to kick him up again. Bugs is trying it on with me in a nice way. I don't let him get his own way but I now have to learn the way she has taught him so there is no confusion for him.
> 
> I'm going back for more lessons with him just for that point but she has sparked an interest in me to become more accomplished in my riding. Just so I can show off Bugs cause he does look good. It might inspire SWMBO to get another horse. Then she can pay for half of the trailer, or better still, get me one of those trucks Nickers friend has.
> 
> Dish washer. I'm it in this house. I'm not allowed to break down and don't need to much to power me. Dried bread and water.
> 
> Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

MR, I do intend to do camping with the horses and the trail I rode yesterday has 6 camp sites along it. 4 along the creek, 1 along the north side of the southern pond we went around and another on the west side. 
There are 2 trails accessible from the sites along the creek. Another trail has a huge open area in the middle of the area for camping. Then another trail south of the highway that takes you to the trails and there are 2 camp sites along it.

I am taking Amber riding with me this evening per her request. I explained I intend to go through the ravine I turned back at on my first ride and she will need to be confident on Doc to ride through it. She smiled and said " I got this". I will watch very carefully.


----------



## Roadyy

Well plans just changed. Middle daughter with newest grandson and first grandson invited us out the their new place to grill steaks and ride four wheelers.


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I have to tell you a beautiful thing. I went out to feed this a.m.. Everyone was fine. A steady rain, beautiful in itself. My little hen and chicks that took up residence was out in the rain. I called her and she came in and I gave her some feed. Some of her chicks did not come with her although 3 did come in. She was eating and so were the 3, but she heard her other babies calling. She went back after them. The 3 ate for a minute, but went to find their momma. I fed them outside. After coming in, I was sipping coffee on the porch looking out towards the barn. There she was in the rain covering her little brood to keep them dry and warm. I immediately thought of something I read in the Bible. I think it is in Luke. Christ was looking over Jerusalem and began to weep. He brought up His love for the inhabitants with the analogy of a hen gathering her brood to her to protect them. I wanted to cry for joy at His love for us when I thought of that and observed that little hen getting wet and probably cold to keep her babies safe and warm. How beautiful!!!!! How wonderful.


It's moments like those that add a richness to our lives we'd never imagined otherwise


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> I'm so thankful M rode with me today. She had to come to my house, get the trailer and us and then drive back to her house. This was such a much better day then last Saturday. Thankful for the diversion.
> 
> Brought hammy the hamster home this weekend to help!with the quietness....she is currently trying to escape from her cage. :lol::lol:
> 
> She is getting used to me and will come down from her hiding spot when I come near. I think she loves her rolling ball.


Like yourself, NM, I have to do a double take when I see what looks like Star's coppery head and ears from the saddle!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, two knees....wow!

Yes, for sure you can get hurt anywhere....walking on ice, through the woods, climbing ladders....you just dont' know...that's why they are called accidents. They aren't planned.:wink:

Had a beautful ride today. Although I thoroughly enjoyed yesterday, I also really enjoy riding by myself. when it's just Jay and i, it's just quiet, calm and peaceful. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the little extra pep he gave me yesterday...but I really enjoyed just riding at a nice snails pace today! 

Actaully he had a bit more jazz in his walk today....but not too much. The weather was beautful, not to hot, not to cold. The sky was just gorgeous. Will post pics in a bit.

Also took Rainn for a walk. I didn't go far...don't want my back seizing up again.:shock: I'll make sure I stretch again tonight.

Weird....I put clean sheets on the bed tonight and it made me cry....I miss my doggie. funny how little things like changing bedding triggers memories. Of course when i would, she always would jump on the bed so I couldn't make it. LOL

Roaddy, sorry you didn't get in your ride tonight. Maybe tomorrow?

MR, now ride this weekend?

Ellen, tell me more about ALE -BAMA.....I envision the bayou, but I'm guessing that isn't the case. Are you northern? Southern? Do you have pics of the area? I've never been there and am curious.

Shoes for Jay tomorrow. Hate to do it, but don't know what terrain we will see next weekend. Oh, and as of right now....the weather looks good for Saturday. Although, we joked....after yesterday and the hail....we can weather any storm! LOL That's what we do with the ATVs....gosh, the situations we've been through with them. Builds better stories and memories.:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> NS, love that interior and log furniture. The stuffed deer is a bit macrabre for my taste, which is odd, since the German part of my mixed German/Italian ancestry should predispose me to like that kind of stuff. Ever been to Munich, my birth place? The restaurants there are like mausoleums full of stuffed animals and dark wood-panelling. Hey, if we had that stuffed deer at our place we'd totally dress it up. Maybe a top hat, some bright red sunglasses, a bow tie...


Those are called, "_Mounts_", my dear Sue,-"_Mounts!_" haha
Here in N MI as well as our Canadian friends would attest to the fact that where there's a home with a hunter (my DH, and he hunts with reverence for the animals) there are often mounts, pelts, antlers to be found there. A Great Lakes 'Lodge' per say looks similar to the photo I posted. However, if you came to visit, we'll stay in the dining room until going outdoors so you can view this...







A Black Forest clock and a painting I've wanted since I was 19 and finally have! Oh, there's that TV that gets turned on every now and then


----------



## Northernstar

Okay,folks, I'm bombarding again, but you must be used to it by now... I've been given permission from Eole, but if all else, blame Roadyy who gave instructions as to posting photos  *I don't carry a lap top or smart phone, so have these moments on a desk top before the night feed....

*Ellen*: Your sharing of the hen and chicks from this morning was the stuff life is made of- so hope to see more photos of your lovely garden, chickens and horse 
*Frieda*: Welcome to the forum! Not living in the west had sheltered me from the knowledge of BLM Mustangs until I learned of it... Kudos to you for wanting to adopt one!! So very sorry about the loss of your beloved horse. Your pain must be great. I have 3 bracelets made from the hair of my horses, and the gal who makes them is a forum member and trains BLM rescues getting them ready for adoption! She's amazing. Try contacting Fargosgirl, and see if she's still on... Best of luck and _keep us posted!!_ 
*Stan*: The bit less bridle is awesome! It actually looks like a leather halter with a chin strap, no? Bugs is a _beautiful_ horse, and hope you can get him to do your bidding eventually as 'his filly' can! 
*Eole*: You are so sweet! Thank you for the permission to hijack the thread in my limited time, and don't hesitate to take one of my carrots if the need arises... I'll gladly share a carrot with another horse pal 
*Koolio*: Didn't get a close-up, but there are protruding buds now on some of our trees today! Snow, 30's-40's for a week, and all it takes is a few sunny 50's.._ So very happy about your boy Sam_, and you must be ecstatic with his recovery 
*Sue*: Glad you'll make the pilgrimage to the library! I'll bet that "Kindred Spirit Of A Librarian" has read it page by page on her lunch break until you come for it. *Reminder... have all of your work done, husband and animals fed before you begin the first chapter. No worries-it's such a page turner, they'll not even noticed you had traveled to Prince Edward Island for a while


----------



## Northernstar

The loons are here!! I've shared this nearby remote lake recently.... today we saw the returning nesting pair. One head is visible, the other dove before I got the photo.


----------



## Northernstar

The last bombardment, _I promise!_ Taken early this a.m. - "A Tale Of Two Sisters" was my thought when I took it....

Laney and Sugar are 1/2 sisters and had only known 1 owner and always together until recently. They're original owner since they were 2 made the heart-wrenching decision to give her Morgans away since she could no longer care for them after her husband's sudden passing (tragic sailing accident). Two yrs ago I chose Laney of the 5, and she's a sweet girl. Grand daughter of Courage Of Equinox. (I never thought of it though). This past year I got a call from the same lady saying that Sugar's new owners couldn't keep her as they were moving, and could I please have her? Again, high pedigree, trained to drive a sleigh, etc... (I never knew it then.) I mulled it over, talked with DH who trusts me in everything with my horses, and said I'd take her. Laney and Sugar who had never been apart but for a few months in their lives, now have a forever home with me. It warms my heart to think of it, and glad I could re unite these girls and give them all the love and care as I do with Star. The happiness that greets me at the gate is worth millions


----------



## Northernstar

** "_Their_ original owner".. Yes, I really am college educated! haha


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> Okay,folks, I'm bombarding again, but you must be used to it by now... I've been given permission from Eole, but if all else, blame Roadyy who gave instructions as to posting photos  *I don't carry a lap top or smart phone, so have these moments on a desk top before the night feed....
> 
> QUOTE]
> NorthernStar Bombard us anytime. I know I enjoy the beautiful pictures!! The half sisters look happy. Somehow animals are aware of the role people play in their lives. Their warm greetings to you confirm that.


----------



## Roadyy

Great picks NS. Nice to read the history of the half sisters. Great story.


I will not get to ride tomorrow either as I found out just awhile ago we are having a board meeting at church around 6:30 to discuss a counter offer on s property we are selling. Hope the weather holds out and can ride Tuesday and then again Friday. Wednesday and Thursday are already taken for Amber's activities like teen group Wednesday them teen skating party Thursday.


----------



## Rob55

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm still around...but not feeling much up for chatting.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Be back soon.


Nickermaker I've just been real busy myself. Preparing for a move. Hang in there. We will be around when you feel up to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 438730
> The last bombardment, _I promise!_ Taken early this a.m. - "A Tale Of Two Sisters" was my thought when I took it....
> 
> Laney and Sugar are 1/2 sisters and had only known 1 owner and always together until recently. They're original owner since they were 2 made the heart-wrenching decision to give her Morgans away since she could no longer care for them after her husband's sudden passing (tragic sailing accident). Two yrs ago I chose Laney of the 5, and she's a sweet girl. Grand daughter of Courage Of Equinox. (I never thought of it though). This past year I got a call from the same lady saying that Sugar's new owners couldn't keep her as they were moving, and could I please have her? Again, high pedigree, trained to drive a sleigh, etc... (I never knew it then.) I mulled it over, talked with DH who trusts me in everything with my horses, and said I'd take her. Laney and Sugar who had never been apart but for a few months in their lives, now have a forever home with me. It warms my heart to think of it, and glad I could re unite these girls and give them all the love and care as I do with Star. The happiness that greets me at the gate is worth millions


Never apologize for posting horse pictures. Congratulations on the new horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Rob55 said:


> Never apologize for posting horse pictures. Congratulations on the new horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or lakes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

NickerMaker71 said:


> Darn, it didn't attach......
> 
> Try again.


Nice rig. It gives me goals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Good to see you around Robb55 where are you moving to. Staying in the states or checking out a new country. New Zealand is not bad but very expensive. Australia is just across the ditch and we keep it anchored by the cable between the two countries otherwise it would drift away.


----------



## Rob55

Got to go to work. Loved the cabin shots. And MR's horse is a beautiful mutt. Bugs looked great too. Hope you all have a wonderful week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amigoboy

Howdy Everyone!
My PC crashed on friday. Just got it back and am on line again.
Have too go back and see what you all have been doing.
I managed to get in some trail time before the rains hit, not as bad as down in the Balkens but enough to stay inside. Now comes the bugs bugging the horses.
Hope you are all well.
Amigo


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

14 days of school left....tell me I can make it....tell me I can make it!:shock::lol:

SHoes tonight...a guest in my classroom tomorrow. It's a 'friend' of the super who has read my book and wants to see things in action. THis is what I have always wanted...and I should be flattered...but honestly, it's been an emotional year, and I just am SO ready for it to be over. BooHoo...right? Do I sound like a cry baby? Really, I'm ready to start thinking about next year.

It's to be nice weather wise here this week. Working on making a schedule to fit riding AND a little exercise program in....I was evaluating my operated leg....extremely weak.:-( Hence the back pain. I've become stronger from the waist up from working with the horses, but my outer hips really do't get a workout riding, and that is what I need to keep strong...so back to the basic! :-x

TJ happy Horse Monday!

NS love your home. It's also common in this area to have deer mounted on walls. Many taxidermists in the area.

OK, gotta run.

Have a good one!


----------



## Roadyy

I had a great afternoon grilling steaks and riding the four wheeler with my middle daughter and 2 grandsons. DW and DD had a blast as well. The steaks were huge and the stomach was stuffed. Stopped by to feed the boys on the way home and had a good visit with them.


----------



## tjtalon

You can make it Nicker!!

I can't go back four pages this morning, but love to everyone & welcome new people!

Hoping for a good HorseMonday (& that the muck isn't too high). Afterwards am going to try & find way way down into industrial Commerce City & find the UPS hub to pick up my WiFi thingy from Comcast.

All have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Have a great day Terry. I know you and MN17 have it in you to finish strong!


----------



## Celeste

About the deer heads on the wall; my living room is full of them. It really gets male visitors all excited when they see them. In Georgia, it is a real status symbol for the men; well actually for some of the women too. The only way that I would shoot a deer is if my family was going to starve and I was out of beans. But my boys think it is a great thing, and it does save some money on food.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Good to see you around Robb55 where are you moving to. Staying in the states or checking out a new country. New Zealand is not bad but very expensive. Australia is just across the ditch and we keep it anchored by the cable between the two countries otherwise it would drift away.


You want to hear something funny, Stan? Although if you've been to Tasmania you may already know this: Tasmanians refer to mainland Australia as "The North Island" :rofl:

...we learnt that when we were last over there, on an extended 5-month working holiday in 2009. Wonderfully scenic place...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tas...NHVkAWtnoHIBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=959&bih=482


----------



## corgi

Yeah, we have one on our wall too. Hubby is a huge hunter but I have been able to talk him out of spending the money to mount all the heads. He loves venison and every deer he kills gets eaten...just not by me. I won't even eat pork because of the movie Babe, about the little pig. Haven't had pork since 1994 when the movie came out. No way I am eating Bambi!

14 days Nicker! You can do it! Things are winding down for me too, but since I work year round, the end of the school year has lost a lot of the excitement it used to have. I do look forward to the 4 ten hour days we work during the summer. I like having a 3 day weekend every week. We start that in 3 weeks. 

Happy Horse Monday Tj!

Stan, glad Bugs seems to agree with the new bridle.

Rick, sounds like you had a great weekend!

I made a very bad trailer loading mistake on Sunday and I am still feeling major guilt about it. Hubby and I plan on using our trailer for the first time this coming weekend. We want to trailer tomthis amazing equestrian center that is only 5 miles away on dirt roads from our boarding place. Since it will be our first time doing this ourselves, we wanted to practice loading this weekend.

His horse just walks on. Scuffy is as "been there, done that" as it gets. Our trailer is a small bumper pull with a ramp. Isabella, being a polo pony is a trailering expert, but must have always been trailered in a step up/slant load. Everytime we have taken her somewhere, we have used thr BO's trailer. A large 4 horse slant load, step up.

She does not like our small, enclosed trailer and she HATES the ramp. We try to get her on it at least once a month to just get her used to it.

It took about 5 attempts and a bribe (treat) to get her on yesterday. Scuffy was already on and standing there, falling asleep. I would say it took less than 5 minutes to get isabella on. Once she was on, we decided to close up the trailer to make sure she wouldn't freak out in the small space. She was nervous and wasn't happy but not really losing her mind. She started pawing at the ground. Before I could realize that I had not tied her, she put her head down to sniff the ground and then startled and slammed the top of her head into the bar that goes across her chest. She hit her head HARD. I was looking in and saw it happen. She was stunned. I just knew she was going to explode, but she didn't. We quickly opened up the trailer and I examined her head carefullt for bumps, blood, soreness. She seemed ok but I felt so guilty.

This is why my horses wil always be tied in the trailer. We have discovered that using bailing twine to attach the short lead to the halter works great. Keeps them from putting their heads down and getting in trouble like Isabella did, but the twine breaks under extreme pressure in case they would slip and fall in the trailer. I am so upset that I didn't tie her to keep her head up. I am lucky she didn't really injure herself.

We ended on a good note though. We rode in the arena and cantered a lot. She loves running in the arena with Scuffy. She pretty much follows him wherever he goes. Must be the polo thing. He stops and changes direction, she stops and changes direction. He speeds up, she speeds up. He stops, she stops.

She was in such an agreeable mood and super sound and smooth so i decided to try something I have always wanted to do. As we were running up the middle, along side Scuffy and hubby, I dropped the reins on the saddle horn and threw my hands up on the air. It felt like I was flying. It was an amazing feeling. It has taken me 2.5 years to have enough confidence in her and myself to try something like that. When we got to the end of the arena, Hubby stopped Scuff and Isabella stopped as well. I picked up the reins and told hubby..."let's do that again!"

I would love to get to the point where she would respond totally to my body and not rely on reins at all..just use them as reinforcement as needed and this has given me our next goal. 

Now, if I could keep from being stupid and doing things that cause injury to her in the trailer. (As you can tell, i am stil beating myself up over that)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, in my early twenties I dated a guy (very handsome may I add. Lol). That had a motorcycle.
> 
> One night a car didn't see us and turned in front of us...BF swerved to miss, but I hit , or shall I say, My leg hit the back end of the vehicle. I was thrown 150 feet. My hip was sheared off at the joint, and I broke my femur in three places. They couldn't repair my hip, as it was in five pieces....so they gave me a replacement. That one lasted only three years and I had to have another.
> 
> Six years ago, I had the ball and socket replaced, as it was still original. Two days before school started I was getting ready to go out and work in my classroom when I heard an awful sound coming out of my hip.....I got myself on some crutches and the doc took me in.....the plastic socket has half way out....the doc was like....yeah, you'll dislocate soon if you don't have that repaired?:shock::shock: you know docs....real nonchalant.:shock: so I started the year out on crutches as to not dislocate and he couldn't fit me in for surgery for two weeks!!:shock:
> 
> I am lucky I am still here. Someone was looking out for me that night.....my aunt had died two weeks prior...I always wonder is she wasn't my guardian angel. There was a huge hunk out of my helmet too....very lucky to be alive....
> 
> This is why I love riding horse so.....doc said not to do it. So mom sold everything I had. I have missed them so much over the last 20 years. My DH isn't thrilled about me riding....but he also knows I'm not one to sit and knit.....he notices how much happier I am now that horses are back in my life.
> 
> We are both very cautious, I don't know how many surgeries my leg can take...but again, I'm not going to sit around and watch my life pass me by. :wink:



Eeek! :shock: I was wincing from the moment I read the word motorcycle. That accident was simultaneously very rotten luck (that it happened) and very good luck (that you survived in the circumstances)... Do you have any memory of the accident, or was it wiped by trauma?

We have a friend in his late 20s who was driving with his partner, another couple and their baby up north, and a semi-trailer (road train) driver fell asleep and drifted into their lane, and they got hit front on, and very very luckily they all survived relatively unscathed, mostly just bruising (and they remembered the whole accident). Ironically when Aaron got home, he was stung by a bee and went into anaphylactic shock that ended in cardiac arrest. He'd never had trouble with bee stings before. A friend was with him when it happened and CPRd him for 20 minutes waiting for the ambulance to arrive. That saved his life. Aaron was also lucky because there was no lasting damage to his heart despite the arrest.

By the way, I think your attitude is great. You only get one shot at life, and it's wonderful you are so determined to live to the fullest, and taking care too to make it last.

Re triggers to remembering your dog: Yep... I found a clump of white hair in the paddock yesterday that I'd brushed out of my mare when she was moulting. I unearthed her feed bin from under a stack of empty feed bags where I'd hidden it. Someone posted photos of a mare with the same curved-in ear tips as hers. All sorts of things like that go "pang" - natural consequence of having loved a fellow creature for a long time. Hang in there sister. :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, that's a really great point about tying them in! I would have never thought of that! I did tie Jay in this weekend b/c I didn't know how he would respond, and was afraid he would back on out. BUT, if I didn't, he certainly could have done the same thing.:shock:

I also put his shipping boots on. So glad I did, cause the trip over it appeared he was all over the place. (in the small place he was in) You could see marks on the NEW wall. :wink: New no more....... He also had a nic on his hock, which was no biggy, but I can only imagine what he would have done to his legs if I hadn't had the boots on. the ride home he seemed quieter. Although, he was probably pooped out!:lol:

got word that my farrier can't put Jays shoes on today. Honestly, I'd rather keep him barefoot. He seems so much better that way. Have a call into the place we will be riding to check on the terrain. If there isn't big stone, I might keep him the way he is. M is also keeping her guy barefoot. :?

Corgi, Rainn did something like that at the barn. She relaly slammed her head. She literally was shaking it....stars? She had a goose egg....felt bad too. Don't beat yourself up....she'll be fine.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> Eeek! :shock: I was wincing from the moment I read the word motorcycle. That accident was simultaneously very rotten luck (that it happened) and very good luck (that you survived in the circumstances)... Do you have any memory of the accident, or was it wiped by trauma?


 Actually Sue, it was a wake up call. I was heading down the wrong path, lost my focus. I believe I had been given 'signs' before to straighten my act up...but I wasn't listening. I listened this time!:shock::lol: I am a much better human being, and ultimately teacher now. 

I have zero regrets...I chose to be there that day...it is what it is. :wink: BTW, it was a hit and run.:shock: Now those people have to live with themselves.

yes, I remember it all.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, have you thought about getting trail boots instead of shoes for the rougher terrain? I agree with you about leaving them barefoot if at all possible. Those trail boots should provide you with the sole protection and still give plenty of traction. There are several people in the trails thread that use them and swear by them. They are pricey, but after seeing Little Man and his hard feet show tenderness on short sections of the rock path I am going to be saving up for a pair for all the boys.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> Those are called, "_Mounts_", my dear Sue,-"_Mounts!_" haha
> Here in N MI as well as our Canadian friends would attest to the fact that where there's a home with a hunter (my DH, and he hunts with reverence for the animals) there are often mounts, pelts, antlers to be found there. A Great Lakes 'Lodge' per say looks similar to the photo I posted. However, if you came to visit, we'll stay in the dining room until going outdoors so you can view this...
> View attachment 438658
> 
> A Black Forest clock and a painting I've wanted since I was 19 and finally have! Oh, there's that TV that gets turned on every now and then


:lol: Thank you for educating me about the correct vocabulary. Now I'm laughing even more. A horse is a "mount' too - but not that kind of mount, now that would be freaky...

Aren't the cuckoo clocks fun? Except I can't bear any form of ticking in the night so if I owned one I'd have to stuff it into a soundproof room before trying to sleep.

Your TV looks just like ours! haha! An antique!

Picked up the book today. Lovely, lovely read - only had time for two chapters. Montgomery writes beautifully about nature, and people, and makes me laugh - a phone being hung up with "profane energy" - wonderful phrasing. I love the focus on all the simple and lovely things in life - on beauty in nature, in crafting things, in words etc - totally different point of view to contemporary mainstream society. I reckon a lot of us on this thread live a lot more like Anne than like the average modern person, and we're very lucky that way. 


Ellen: Good on you too, for riding regardless! Much enjoyed your posts.

Night all! Past bedtime.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker- I second what Roadyy suggested about the boots. All my horses are barefoot and two have awful feet. We maintain them with regular trims and quality supplements. I've never had a lame horse due to hoof issues. My daughters mare is a little more tender footed so she bought her some Cavallo boots. They work great. We also have her on some Biotin "Leaps and Bounds" and that helps her feet immensely. 

Today is a holiday, Victoria Day. Hubby and I are heading out this afternoon to go for a trail ride with friends to the same spot I rode on Saturday.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tjtalon

Hello everyone! Different kind of HorseMonday today, starting out w/a traumatized cat just before I left home; more on that in a few.

When got there, found a pretty ill Janice, bad head cold (she didn't even go to church yesterday, which she does ALWAYS). The horses hadn't been mucked since last Saturday (over a week ago); her Tuesday muckers couldn't come because of the nasty weather (pointless to muck, all snow/rain/mud) & the Saturday kids, 2 days ago, never showed up. Janice was too sick to do any of it this past week, & her husband did the feeding. So...today I mucked the back 3 (Tommy, Rosie, Addie & Janice's Tux. Janice plugged along w/hay & grain & told me to stop @ Tux, that I'd done enough. After all that done we sat on the bench & talked; she was so muddle-headed w/her cold (& had a Dr's appt to go to for it) that she'd put a bit on a new bridle backwards & had to redo it. I was just tired & out of it (my past week had been very stressful, lots of $$ worries; consequently stretched the food I had &/or plain didn't eat, to make it stretch). Anyway, wasn't really up to par.We went up to the house. I was just going to leave but Janice sat me down @ the table & we had a book-lesson about bits (I think because I wondered about the Pelham bit she'd put on the new bridle for Spirit, had never seen one). Janice loves to teach, so think she wanted to teach me SOMETHING, in spite of being ill. I borrowed, for the week, a book "The Bit and Rein: Developing Good Contact and Senstive Hands"; she said it was pretty advanced for me, but still good to read, as who knows where the "lightbulb" can happen in my head. She also gave me her latest copy of Horse Illustrated that she'd already read. So, a good day, different. 

(I hugged Tommy when I went into his pen, put my arms around his neck, got a big squeezing horse hug. I love Tommy. Addie was waiting for food, gave me an arm rub & a lick. Tux is getting better. He let me give him a wither scratch for a minute & sniffed my hands.)

She showed me where she has my lesson days on her calendar, which we'll keep to as much as possible...& when we can't I'll get 2 lessons in a row. So, now will be due for 2 lessons in a row. Keep all fingers crossed, you'all, that next Monday doesn't get rained out!! It's in the forecast.

Janice gave me much better directions for finding the UPS hub in Commerce City that googlemaps did (& how to get out & home!) Have a big, scary box sitting by my dining room table.

Now, the kitty: this morning I pulled my muck boots out of the big plastic bag where I keep them, close to the door. Put the boots by my chair & in that nano-second young Timothy crawled in the bag. I didn't know it until I heard the bag thrashing & saw him running w/it on him. He'd caught his head & a tie was around his neck. He was totally terrified. I chased him until I got him by the balcony door & ripped the bag off his head. he scooted behind the knicknack nook, & I had to get Savannah away, because I guess she thought it was "time to kill the boy!" I don't know if she thought he'd done something bad or what, but just saw I was chasing him so she joined the chase.

I talked to him, tried to determine if he was hurt. I don't think he's hurt, but I had to leave. When I came home, Savannah howled at me. I called for Tim, finally found him under the skirt of the couch cover. He won't come out, hissed & growled. When I've called to him, tried to talk to & comfort him, he cries then moans then growls. He won't let me approach him. I think he thinks I did this to him. besides hoping he's not hurt, I really fear I've broken his trust. I had a puppy once that loved me, until a room-mate accidently let him out of the front door & he got hit by a car. His foreleg was only mildly hurt, but the puppy never trusted ME after that. It was like "you went ot work & left me & this happened so you did it".

I'm rather upset right now. I've had Tim since he was 4 weeks old, nothing bad has ever happened to him, all he's had is love, comfort, food & a big-momma caretaker/playmate. I don't want to "lose" my little boy kitty.

Guess I'll go open the ComCast box. Will look @ the stuff, but don't know if have time to set it up today or not (was expecting work 12noon-8p tomorrow, got texted to be in @ 9a, as bigwigs having a mtg).

I have no deer heads mounted on my wall, but venison sure is tasty.

Robin has barely left the nest. Hope curiosity about Robin draws Tim out to normalcy.

I'm worried about my Timothy.


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, I'll cry now. Just tried to talk to Timothy, & he moaned & HISSED at me. His trust is broken. I'm upset, & have no time to be upset........................


----------



## Roadyy

Give him time and he will settle down. Sorry Janice was so under the weather and hope the bit lesson was intriguing for you. Enjoy the book as well as it will show you how different disciplines can dictate the type of bit as much as the horse itself. Teaching a horse how to mature up the level of bits is fascinating to me.


----------



## tjtalon

I just popped on for any encouraging words, & there was my brother Rick. I put a little bowl of water & some food by Tim's hidey-space, in case he sat there all night, then folded my laundry & fixed the pins & stuff for my uniform shirt. Then saw he'd come out by the cat perch, he saw me & hissed & growled at me. I'm for sure at fault, not the bag. All he knows is that he was playing, then caught, then terrified. You're right, I'll give him time. I just hope my boy regains his trust in me...eventually. This whole thing hurts, can't explain it; don't want to lose a love I do have in my life, or cause an animal to have encountered hurt.

The lesson WAS intriguing; Janice showed me a graph in a book that shows progression of bits, the whys/wherefores, & the dangers involved w/misusing innapropritate (sp) bits. She showed me bit/arrangements for totally "finished" horses that seem amazing...and can be brutal in the wrong hands, but in the right: she said those bits can be on a thread. Yes, a totally new opening book for me.

Tim is laying on the top of the cat perch now (not the tier thing), looking for Robin. When I talk to him, he hisses. Guess I won't talk to him, just let him be. I surely hope I haven't busted his heart; he's a sensitive cat, exemplifies "scaredy cat"; not a brave thing at all.

I dug out the ComCast box. The big Wifi thing is confusing enough, but have no idea why they sent me a BIGGER thing for my tv. I signed up for upping Internet for WiFI but keeping basic tv..anyway, that's what I said.

Things are never as bizarre as I think they are, so...will keep on trucking. I did have magic horse breath today, Tim isn't injured physically, got the Comcast stuff & didn't get lost in Commerce City. All good.


----------



## Celeste

The kitty should calm down soon. Every now and then one of mine will get mad at me, but they get over it.


----------



## Rob55

corgi said:


> Yeah, we have one on our wall too. Hubby is a huge hunter but I have been able to talk him out of spending the money to mount all the heads. He loves venison and every deer he kills gets eaten...just not by me. I won't even eat pork because of the movie Babe, about the little pig. Haven't had pork since 1994 when the movie came out. No way I am eating Bambi!
> 
> 14 days Nicker! You can do it! Things are winding down for me too, but since I work year round, the end of the school year has lost a lot of the excitement it used to have. I do look forward to the 4 ten hour days we work during the summer. I like having a 3 day weekend every week. We start that in 3 weeks.
> 
> Happy Horse Monday Tj!
> 
> Stan, glad Bugs seems to agree with the new bridle.
> 
> Rick, sounds like you had a great weekend!
> 
> I made a very bad trailer loading mistake on Sunday and I am still feeling major guilt about it. Hubby and I plan on using our trailer for the first time this coming weekend. We want to trailer tomthis amazing equestrian center that is only 5 miles away on dirt roads from our boarding place. Since it will be our first time doing this ourselves, we wanted to practice loading this weekend.
> 
> His horse just walks on. Scuffy is as "been there, done that" as it gets. Our trailer is a small bumper pull with a ramp. Isabella, being a polo pony is a trailering expert, but must have always been trailered in a step up/slant load. Everytime we have taken her somewhere, we have used thr BO's trailer. A large 4 horse slant load, step up.
> 
> She does not like our small, enclosed trailer and she HATES the ramp. We try to get her on it at least once a month to just get her used to it.
> 
> It took about 5 attempts and a bribe (treat) to get her on yesterday. Scuffy was already on and standing there, falling asleep. I would say it took less than 5 minutes to get isabella on. Once she was on, we decided to close up the trailer to make sure she wouldn't freak out in the small space. She was nervous and wasn't happy but not really losing her mind. She started pawing at the ground. Before I could realize that I had not tied her, she put her head down to sniff the ground and then startled and slammed the top of her head into the bar that goes across her chest. She hit her head HARD. I was looking in and saw it happen. She was stunned. I just knew she was going to explode, but she didn't. We quickly opened up the trailer and I examined her head carefullt for bumps, blood, soreness. She seemed ok but I felt so guilty.
> 
> This is why my horses wil always be tied in the trailer. We have discovered that using bailing twine to attach the short lead to the halter works great. Keeps them from putting their heads down and getting in trouble like Isabella did, but the twine breaks under extreme pressure in case they would slip and fall in the trailer. I am so upset that I didn't tie her to keep her head up. I am lucky she didn't really injure herself.
> 
> We ended on a good note though. We rode in the arena and cantered a lot. She loves running in the arena with Scuffy. She pretty much follows him wherever he goes. Must be the polo thing. He stops and changes direction, she stops and changes direction. He speeds up, she speeds up. He stops, she stops.
> 
> She was in such an agreeable mood and super sound and smooth so i decided to try something I have always wanted to do. As we were running up the middle, along side Scuffy and hubby, I dropped the reins on the saddle horn and threw my hands up on the air. It felt like I was flying. It was an amazing feeling. It has taken me 2.5 years to have enough confidence in her and myself to try something like that. When we got to the end of the arena, Hubby stopped Scuff and Isabella stopped as well. I picked up the reins and told hubby..."let's do that again!"
> 
> I would love to get to the point where she would respond totally to my body and not rely on reins at all..just use them as reinforcement as needed and this has given me our next goal.
> 
> Now, if I could keep from being stupid and doing things that cause injury to her in the trailer. (As you can tell, i am stil beating myself up over that)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Corgi. I can't imagine playing polo with a pony that needs a lot of hand aids. I bet your pony will turn on a leg and a head nod if you give her a chance. I've never played polo, but it would seem the players are mostly focused on ball and mallet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Rob55 said:


> Corgi. I can't imagine playing polo with a pony that needs a lot of hand aids. I bet your pony will turn on a leg and a head nod if you give her a chance. I've never played polo, but it would seem the players are mostly focused on ball and mallet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point, unfortunately, whoever had her pulled on her mouth to the point that she has some permanent numbness and tissue damage.:evil: hence, why I ride in a bitless. i can't even watch polo on TV now because All i see is how bad they pull on their heads and mouths.

She responds really well to verbal cues. I don't use any leg to trot or canter. It is a cluck for trot and a kiss for canter. 

She is super smart and I am sure she either already knows the leg cues, but i just haven't figured them out yet. What works on the other horses I have ridden, doesn't seem to work on her...yet.


----------



## corgi

Take a look at the two pics on this page of polo horses and the puling they endure on their mouths and heads. Not saying all polo players do this...I hope they don't but after I bought her, I started learning all about what some of them endure.

Fugly Horse of the Day Review: Yep…that’s broke


----------



## corgi

Tj..i bet the kitty is just embarrassed about getting caught in the bag. You know how arrogant cats can be. 
Seriously, like the others said...give him a little time. He'll be back to himself soon.

Glad Janice was able to spend some time with you even if you didn't get to ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tj, I agree with the others, I'm sure he'll come around. I get what you are saying and the feeling you have sitting in your gut, but I believe it will be ok.:?

Hey I posted a video on your timeline! Check it out!!:wink: it will be good finish to your horse Monday!!


----------



## Rob55

corgi said:


> Take a look at the two pics on this page of polo horses and the puling they endure on their mouths and heads. Not saying all polo players do this...I hope they don't but after I bought her, I started learning all about what some of them endure.
> 
> Fugly Horse of the Day Review: Yep…that’s broke


I never realized how they were treated. It is a shame. As a kid I'd ride reigning and western pleasure bareback with a line in their halter. They would turn the way you looked with a touch of inside leg. I assumed polo ponies would do the same. I hate having to reel in a horse. Still have no seat and my hands are all over the place, but they have been encouraging me to give stronger hand aids since my first lesson. One of the School horses I ride will take the bit when she sees another horse she wants to visit. I've sawed her to a halt twice. The trainer was watching me closely but only said it is obvious you have been on a horse before. Some of the big warm bloods are much softer, but they do not put me on them often. Your girl will learn the aids you wanted her to follow if you are consistent. Give her the hand aid and corresponding leg. Release and reward when she complies. Patiently try it again if she doesn't get it. Sounds like you have a great relationship. She will catch on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cori Moss

I'm 62 and hadn't owned a horse for 22 yrs. We were victims of the 1980's midwest farm crises and were forced to sell our AQHA mares and beloved buckskin stallion. Four years ago I did a search on his name on the internet....this eventually led me to his owner and I saw the gorgeous old boy, looking good at age 28. He couldn't have had a better home......anyway, I returned home with his buckskin grand-daughter and she has the same, wonderful disposition of her grandfather. I hadn't ridden in over 22 years, but get along just fine with this now 5 yr. old foundation-bred mare. I'm teaching her to side-pass and intoducing some trail obstacles....will compete in our first walk-trot open show class soon. Have also purchased a 2 yr. old halter filley for AQHA shows and I"M HAVING A BALL!


----------



## Stan

I'm going to bring the conversation back to deer and free range pigs Venison is lean meat good for the heart and its not bambi 
As for free range pig what a great taste.

My freezer has pig and venison in it free range probably around 2500 retail. It did not cost me that much to hunt the meat and the exercise also did me good. We have better meat than what I get retail and big savings.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

I'm a ball of nerves. I have my 'guest' coming today...friend of the superintendent. I tend to think I must be 'perfect', which I undoubted am not! NOr do i try to be...except when I have someone watching...and expecting. Send positive thoughts my way please...I'm just gong to try to 'go with it'. I"m much better going off the cuff. I kow when my coauthor came to visit...again another nervous moment....I screwed up big time, but it actaully made me relax! :lol::lol::lol:

Might try to get a ride in this afternoon.

Corgi, never realized how those polo ponies were handled! How did you come about Isabella?

Have a geat day all!

TJ, feeling better? How's Timothy?

Ellen, where ya been?


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Cori, that is a very interesting story and glad you were able to reconnect with the stallion and get back into his bloodline. Looking forward to seeing pics of her and the 4 year old. 

Ladona, I have seen a couple of Polo matches and always cringed at the look of the hands to mouth. Like you, I can not bring myself to watch them anymore. Keep doing what you are doing as it seems you are going in the right direction learning her cues and teaching her yours.

MN17, you just breathe girl. When they come into the classroom to observe you should automatically visualize them as the same age as the rest of the students in the class. Remember the movie "Water Boy" and how the coach taught that? lmbo
You do the samething and even picture them in diapers to release the tension then you will blow them away with your greatness.

Well, there are no **** Sapiens meetings this evening, but there is an Equus ferus caballus meeting planned that will hopefully last about 2 hours this evening. I will post the results of said meeting at the earliest convenience.

Good morning and great day to all.


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning

Hope everyone is doing ok. I talked to one of my hay sources yesterday, I think I'm going to stock up when I get the first opportunity. The winter was extreme and I am concerned that the summer may be as well. I've been hearing that it is going to be very hot. If it is dry along with that, then hay may be scarce. So far, the ground is damp. 

Cori Moss Welcome Sounds like you are getting a chance to make your golden years even more golden with that beautiful buckskin mare. Enjoy. I'm 62 also. I tell everyone I'm 63. Every year I try to take the edge off of adding another year by doing that. I figure by the time I do turn one year over, I am use to the idea of being there

Nickers Here I am. Sorry I have been such a stranger. I have a bad habit of forgetting my age and trying to get more chores out of the way than I can handle. Poor ole thing. Takes me a couple of days to recover:-( In the spring when its not so hot, I try to get everything where I can just maintain it when it does get hot. My house really shows neglect in the spring because of this. When its hot, then I return to housekeeping.

TJ Sounds like Tim has been traumatized. I have a cat that I took in that is very scary. She is sweet, but something happened to her that she can't let go of. Try giving him a treat of some kind, while staying back out of his space. You may have to let him start trying to approach you. If you can find something that he really likes, use that as a trust builder. If the other cat is coming around, use that cat to show Tim about treats. It may take a while and some patience. Its like a child that has developed a fear. It may never go away, but you can make it better. He is your little boy and he is worth it

Stan Its a good feeling to have the freezer and pantry full. I agree that the meat from more natural sources has a better flavor than from the stores. I love my venison. No chemicals, no hormones. I am going to target practice this summer and get a scope and try my luck with my 30 30. I have a green field towards the back of the property. I don't like the thought of killing something, but an accurate shot is more human than the kill pen in my opinion. 

I know I haven't gotten around to everyone, but my four legged babies are waiting for breakfast. That will give me a chance to reread and refresh my memory. Yall know how I am


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy Yes, genus - Equus Subspecies - Modern domesticated horse. Like a memory of zoology class. Nothing like person + modern domesticated horse + trails. Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

TJ, feeling better? How's Timothy?

Discovered Tim's not afraid of me, it's Savannah. He won't leave the living room. Well...they'll have to work it out. Set out food & water for him last night, but took it away this morning. I'll be hanged if I'm going to put one of the litter boxes in the living room. Hope things are better between them when I come home today.:-|


----------



## Frieda

Bidding opens on the BLM mustangs today. So far, no bids so I can only assume they haven't approved any applications yet, mine included. I'm starting to get antsy.


----------



## ellen hays

Frieda When the bidding starts, hope you find your mustang. I also want to welcome you to our site. Hope you visit more and let us know how you fared finding your horse.


----------



## Koolio

Good luck on your presentation today Nicker! Once you get started you will settle in and be awesome!

TJ - I hope your kitty is getting over being scared. He will settle with time.

Stan - you can go ahead and enjoy your venison. It's not for me as I dislike any game or smoky taste in meat.

Roadyy - I hope your Equus meeting goes without a hitch. Looking forward to your report.

Corgi - we used to work with Polo ponies and some are very hot. During a game, the ponies get really excited and push through any contact. I think you see a combination of heavy hands and a very pushy horse in those pictures. Polo can be a very fast and dangerous game. I cannot see how the ponies while playing could be light and responsive in those intense moments of play. Off the Polo field, they can be completely different animals and accept light subtle cues. On the field, they are like trying to stop and turn a freight train.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Savannah might have really beat him up. She may see him as a threat. Can you separate them for a little while? Poor little guy. I know he must be really upset. I really hope everything works out with them.


----------



## SueC

NS: Your prediction was spot on. It was raining and I read all day. Had planned to do other things but couldn't put it down. Good thing the weather was rotten, and the fire was on. Miss Cornelia hilarious...


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers You'll do fine. You're a very capable person. Like Roaddy said, "Just breath, girl". You know that we are here in your cheering section.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC Nothing like a warm fire and a good book I ordered a book on equine clicker training. I don't know how that method will work for me, but I find it very interesting.


----------



## Frieda

ellen hays said:


> Frieda When the bidding starts, hope you find your mustang. I also want to welcome you to our site. Hope you visit more and let us know how you fared finding your horse.


Thanks, Ellen. This is the girl I plan to bid on:

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6877&mygalleryview=1


----------



## ellen hays

Frieda She is beautiful. Good conformation, beautiful head and very pretty color. She is an American Icon. Hope everything works out perfect for you. Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
I have much to say but between a runny nose and coughing it won't work.
Left work yesterday 1/2 hour early, today right @ 8 hours.
Must be allergies, I am a sinus train wreck at this time.

The weekend:
Sick or not we are leaving Friday morning and staying till Monday.

Have to go I am a wreck.
Hope everyone has some awesome weekend riding planned, east coast looks good.


----------



## ellen hays

MR Hope you get to feeling better. Maybe you will and will enjoy the trip. Springtime is a bad time for people with allergies.


----------



## Northernstar

corgi said:


> Take a look at the two pics on this page of polo horses and the puling they endure on their mouths and heads. Not saying all polo players do this...I hope they don't but after I bought her, I started learning all about what some of them endure.
> 
> Fugly Horse of the Day Review: Yep…that’s broke


Ooooh, seeing that makes my blood boil! Just the mouth and whites in their eyes speaks volumes. Pleased to claim I'm a bit less rider, and it was all by sheer experiment! I'll not ride any other way


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> NS: Your prediction was spot on. It was raining and I read all day. Had planned to do other things but couldn't put it down. Good thing the weather was rotten, and the fire was on. Miss Cornelia hilarious...


_I'm so pleased!!!_ I had no doubt whatsoever. The cover photo on the paperback hardly reveals the richness of what's inside.... Montgomery's characters here are so vivid, you feel as if you're right in the room, or out with them on the shore! She had quite an imagination and knowledge of life in the Maritimes to write this treasure.... Enjoy  

** I love Miss Cornelia, and isn't Captain Jim wonderful? I'm bursting with what you'll later read!


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> About the deer heads on the wall; my living room is full of them. It really gets male visitors all excited when they see them. In Georgia, it is a real status symbol for the men; well actually for some of the women too. The only way that I would shoot a deer is if my family was going to starve and I was out of beans. But my boys think it is a great thing, and it does save some money on food.


It _does_ save money on food for sure!! I never have to buy red meat @ the grocery store, as DH gets 2 deer each yr. _He could care less if it's a buck or a_ _doe_.... "You can't eat the antlers!" is a good motto. We have a freezer full of venison, fish, and already a turkey for this year's Thanksgiving. I only buy chicken. Hunting is meant for sustenance and nothing more. It is God-given, and healthy for the body when eaten, and the body getting all the fresh air and exercise in the process


----------



## Northernstar

Been really busy after a hiking/husband/horses/house weekend! Hey!! _I have my_ _very own 4-H!!_ HaHa

I'll share a cute photo- I had been outside for hours yesterday, and instead of being on the computer, I just wanted to chill, put my feet up, and read the newspaper. Was too windy out, so I treated Benjamin to his fave pastime... Chilling with me in the sun room (thank goodness for outdoor carpet in case he drops a few "Cocoa Puffs") Here's Benjamin T. resting after a good time running around


----------



## Northernstar

A nice shot of one of our resident male rose-breasted grosbeaks- ** Still no leaves but buds about to burst! How about you, Koolio?


----------



## SueC

NS: I've got to say that when Owen went to board with Leslie it was totally clear to me what was going to happen, plus that he would be the one writing for Captain Jim. Interesting way of disposing of the brain-damaged arranged-marriage husband: He's not her husband - now there's a plot twist! ;-) But by mistaking him for her husband and dragging him back in the first place, Captain Jim unwittingly set up the conditions in which Leslie would have to take boarders and therefore meet Owen, thus aiding Montgomery's ongoing Providence principle. Even the loss of the newborn, which really surprised me (the big things always seemed to go smoothly for our heroine so far), actually deepened friendships and overcame barriers.

These days many people would find this sort of stuff twee, and most of the literary prize winners write these wrist-slashingly depressing tomes, albeit some of those really well written. It is so refreshing to read Montgomery for that reason (and she totally avoids descending into Mills&Boon). In a way she's a bit like Canada's Jane Austen, don't you think? (By the way, have you caught "Lost In Austen"? ITV production and really hilarious!  ) 

I love how she pays attention to landscape and nature, and sees it as a gift, which it is... and her focus on friendships.

Recently someone was looking for suggestions of drama where friendships weren't superficial and immediately backgrounded when there was a love interest:

http://www.horseforum.com/movies-music-tv/friendships-tv-shows-films-408754/

I suggested Montgomery's work, but this will probably go down like a lead balloon! ;-)

PS: Very surprised that Miss Cornelia didn't marry Captain Jim - I thought that was going to be a no-brainer...


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> NS: I've got to say that when Owen went to board with Leslie it was totally clear to me what was going to happen, plus that he would be the one writing for Captain Jim. Interesting way of disposing of the brain-damaged arranged-marriage husband: He's not her husband - now there's a plot twist! ;-) But by mistaking him for her husband and dragging him back in the first place, Captain Jim unwittingly set up the conditions in which Leslie would have to take boarders and therefore meet Owen, thus aiding Montgomery's ongoing Providence principle. Even the loss of the newborn, which really surprised me (the big things always seemed to go smoothly for our heroine so far), actually deepened friendships and overcame barriers.
> 
> These days many people would find this sort of stuff twee, and most of the literary prize winners write these wrist-slashingly depressing tomes, albeit some of those really well written. It is so refreshing to read Montgomery for that reason (and she totally avoids descending into Mills&Boon). In a way she's a bit like Canada's Jane Austen, don't you think? (By the way, have you caught "Lost In Austen"? ITV production and really hilarious!  )
> 
> I love how she pays attention to landscape and nature, and sees it as a gift, which it is... and her focus on friendships.
> 
> Recently someone was looking for suggestions of drama where friendships weren't superficial and immediately backgrounded when there was a love interest:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/movies-music-tv/friendships-tv-shows-films-408754/
> 
> I suggested Montgomery's work, but this will probably go down like a lead balloon! ;-)
> 
> PS: Very surprised that Miss Cornelia didn't marry Captain Jim - I thought that was going to be a no-brainer...


I see you've finished it!!  I never cease to be thrilled when reading that Captain Jim finally had his 'Life Book' printed, and I cry every time when reading of his "Crossing The Bar" after reading it. Yes, I think Montgomery was _very_ much akin to Jane Austen. Both were very domestic, proper ladies, (Montgomery married, however, Jane did not), _however_, in their works, we read of _strong women_ who realistically face the joys, sorrows, and challenges in their eras in which they've written their books....


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, two things- If one of my buds should burst into a leaf, I've determined to _not_ report as you've been keeping daily vigil in your area close to mine- not yet, I can report. Also, The announcement of Victoria Day wasn't lost on me- I love British History, and particularly that era of Victoria... (My smaller horse calender in the barn shows it as being yesterday) Is that a day to honor her? What are the usual customs in Canada in regards to it? Have you seen the remarkable movie, "The Young Victoria" with Kiera Knightly and Rupert Friend? They did a great job and true to history according to the books I've read


----------



## Northernstar

Past time to head out for the night feed- (Still very cool nights here! Makes for good sleeping, however)

Here's a nice photo I took of Laney and Sugar @ sunrise... (Star was off to the side) thought this was better than previous, but their story was the focus


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> I see you've finished it!!  I never cease to be thrilled when reading that Captain Jim finally had his 'Life Book' printed, and I cry every time when reading of his "Crossing The Bar" after reading it. Yes, I think Montgomery was _very_ much akin to Jane Austen. Both were very domestic, proper ladies, (Montgomery married, however, Jane did not), _however_, in their works, we read of _strong women_ who realistically face the joys, sorrows, and challenges in their eras in which they've written their books....


Yes, that is super, and you don't see that so often in male-generated literature of that era. I think Steinbeck wrote some fabulous stuff, for instance - just love _The Winter of our Discontent_ - but did he ever write a strong female character? I haven't read all his books, but I haven't found one yet, with the possible exception of the matriarch in _The Grapes of Wrath_, but even she seemed a bit cardboard to me. Speaking of Steinbeck, my intro to him was innocently starting _The Red Pony_ at age 11, and being totally horrified and ever after having imprinted on me the horrible images of the pregnant mare getting killed with a sledgehammer so they could save the foal which wasn't coming out, and the vulture eating the eyeballs of a newly deceased pony. Eeek - this was on the kid shelf. At least _Tortilla Flat_ made me laugh after that.

Dickens wasn't so bad at writing female characters for his time - Biddy is a nice one in _Great Expectations_, and a sane contrast to Miss Havisham and to cold Estella and violent Mrs Joe... maybe not generally complimentary portraits, but neither are his males, so I think that's reasonably fair.

Modern Joanne Harris writes wonderfully witty novels with feisty female, and male, characters... _Chocolat_ was great, _Blackberry Wine _(written entirely from the point of view of a_ wine bottle_), _Gentlemen&Players_ (a dark satirical whodunnit in a posh school with the biggest plot twist I have *ever* read...)

PS: I haven't quite finished with Montgomery - this volume has _Ingleside_ as well, which I presume is the last in the series...


----------



## Rob55

Frieda said:


> Thanks, Ellen. This is the girl I plan to bid on:
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6877&mygalleryview=1


She is beautiful. Best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Maryland Rider said:


> Hello All:
> I have much to say but between a runny nose and coughing it won't work.
> Left work yesterday 1/2 hour early, today right @ 8 hours.
> Must be allergies, I am a sinus train wreck at this time.
> 
> The weekend:
> Sick or not we are leaving Friday morning and staying till Monday.
> 
> Have to go I am a wreck.
> Hope everyone has some awesome weekend riding planned, east coast looks good.


Maryland. Hope you feel better. The oak and hickory have everything dusted yellow here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

So much going on since my last visit, I can't possibly comment (or remember) everything.
Things that comes to my mind:
*Rick*, your trails look awesome.
*TJ*, hope things settle down with the cats. One of my cats terrorize the other, it's no fun to deal with. 

*NS*, your house is inviting and warm. Although I probably couldn't sleep with a deer head over my bed. I prefer deers alive roaming free, but I'm no hypocrite: I like meat and I think those hunted animals had a better life and better death than any industrial raised chicken or pigs. 

*NM*, hope your day went well and no doubt you made a good impression on whoever was watching. If you or anyone ele ever consider boots, I've tried many models and my four horses are barefoot.

*CoriMos*s, welcome and that is a nice story, finding the filly that came from your stallion. 

*Frieda*, hope this filly is meant to be yours, she is truly stunning, in color and conformation. 

*MR*, hope you get through those allergies. Do you get them each spring? Missing work when you're too sick makes sense. But missing riding? :wink:

I received my side-pull today, so I'm officially in the bitless club. I did a little arena work, then hit the trails late afternoon. I saw absolutely no difference in control, even when she was over-eager on the way back home.
Shots from the trail and of the new bridle.


----------



## SueC

Alize is looking gorgeous! 

Frieda, when will you know? I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Frieda

SueC said:


> Alize is looking gorgeous!
> 
> Frieda, when will you know? I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


I've got a bid in on her, but bidding is open for two weeks. I'll know on June 3rd. After that, she won't be shipped out here until mid July. I am not a patient person so this is a bit challenging for me.


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> So much going on since my last visit, I can't possibly comment (or remember) everything.
> Things that comes to my mind:
> *Rick*, your trails look awesome.
> *TJ*, hope things settle down with the cats. One of my cats terrorize the other, it's no fun to deal with.
> 
> *NS*, your house is inviting and warm. Although I probably couldn't sleep with a deer head over my bed. I prefer deers alive roaming free, but I'm no hypocrite: I like meat and I think those hunted animals had a better life and better death than any industrial raised chicken or pigs.
> 
> *NM*, hope your day went well and no doubt you made a good impression on whoever was watching. If you or anyone ele ever consider boots, I've tried many models and my four horses are barefoot.
> 
> *CoriMos*s, welcome and that is a nice story, finding the filly that came from your stallion.
> 
> *Frieda*, hope this filly is meant to be yours, she is truly stunning, in color and conformation.
> 
> *MR*, hope you get through those allergies. Do you get them each spring? Missing work when you're too sick makes sense. But missing riding? :wink:
> 
> I received my side-pull today, so I'm officially in the bitless club. I did a little arena work, then hit the trails late afternoon. I saw absolutely no difference in control, even when she was over-eager on the way back home.
> Shots from the trail and of the new bridle.


And a happy horse.


----------



## Stan

*Bitless*

How many of us are riding bitless. I prefer it. I think I look better:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan...did ask how many are riding BRAless? You naughty boy!:wink::rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Yesterday was fantastic!!! Maybe I am meant to work with young impressional college kids. The girl who visited was a recent grad who read our book and wanted to see it in action. My kiddos were phenomenal, I couldn't have asked for a better specimen for her to see. She was eager to learn and asked a lot of good questions.. AND, she wanted to be there! That makes a huge difference and made me feel good. I then didn't mind giving up my time to talk with her.

I must go back a bit to clarify. I do some In- servicing for districts...majority of the teachers couldn't give a rats a** about what I have to teach(although I think the brain and learning is important....). It's exciting to work for young willing exciting people for a change. Those others I work with are complacent and happy with status quo....which I never am. :lol: I drive people nuts....

Speaking of, the principal also knows I am not status quo and can count in me.....and we had a talk yesterday after school.....without it really being said....she's sending me to fourth grade with my kiddos!!! There's only one third grade this year, so that means she's shifting a fourth grade teacher down so I can stay with my kids. It's a compliment, means I did well. I'm excited. We've come a LONG way....they were nearly a year behind, I think they are on target now. May be some mad people tho....having to move....he needs it tho, he's also 'status quo'. Good to shake things up a bit. Lol

Had to get the trailer inspected last night. Another hoop to jump....our state laws....anything with power breaks must be inspected.

Got tothe barn late, but still decided to go for a short ride, about 45 minutes. The weather was absolutely fantastic!! Jay was nice and easy. Had a gentleman stop me on the road. Says he sees me riding and wondered if I would want to ride with his wife! We exchanged numbers!!

One last piece of good news. In the fall when I received an award I was talking to a lady, she called me last night to see if I would come and speak to her kappa gamma group next fall!! Woohoo! THIS stuff gets me fired up!!:happydance::happydance:

O one more thing!! Heard from the lady who is leading the trail ride Saturday. She said her horses are barefoot and the terrain will be fine. Yeah!! Will want to talk to you guys about boots at a later juncture.

Happy hump day! (Already!!!!!). 12 more days!!!!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

MR, hope your sinus infection goes away soon. I hate the bloated head syndrome from spring allergies.

Tj, glad the puttycat is starting to come out of hiding to watch the birdie. Good sign that things are headed back to some normalcy. Hope your evening shift finds you quiet and peace.

Eole, congrats on the side pull headstall and look forward to more of those beautiful scene shots from the trails.

Frieda, Good luck on the bidding and hopefully she is meant to be yours.

Stan, I ride BRAless, but these ladies have me considering a sports bra if that counts. I ride my boys all three ways, BRAless, bitless and with a bit. 

MN17, amazing news about the 4th grade move next year and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I knew you would be fine and glad it was so much fun to have an intrigued guest to help keep the beat up. Sounds exciting about the kappa gamma group. I can only imagine how that news gets the blood flowing.



I took Amber and another co-worker for a short horse ride yesterday evening. We had a great time and Amber even led us back to the barn. I ponied the co-worker on Trusty while I rode Little Man, but let him keep hold of the reins just for the feel of it. He hadn't ridden in 20 years and he had a smile on him the whole time. We rode for about and hour with a stop or two to look at the scenery.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's awesome Roaddy! You made that guy's day!! And your daughter's as well.

Did I tell you guys that when we rode Sat. that Jay wanted to lead? Can't remember, but he did awesome...actally things ran smoother when he did. That's me boy!:lol:

Thank you for the compliment as well. yes, this is the time of year I need a boost. Get's me excited for next year. As I clean up here, I am also prepping for next year!

BITless/BRAless...........well I go neither:wink:....but my friend M does go BITless. I didn't know that, and was surprised and intrigued when we rode together.

Eole, as always, LOVE those ears.

MR, feel better! 

Frieda, welcome and that horse is a beauty. Are those mustangs broke, or will you have to break her?


----------



## Roadyy

I made a joke with them about that picture and Eric got it right away, but Amber didn't get it til the ride home then she busted out laughing. I told her she was her mother's daughter.lmbo

When I showed the pic to them I made the comment "A Happy Mexican Girl".


----------



## Stan

Well I'm getting confused I can't remember where I said BRAless I think that's Nickers taking the p--- out of me. I'll turn her into a Kiwi yet. But I am thankful this thread is full of mature level headed folk. Nah I'm stretching it on the level headed bit 
I am like Rick Bitless, shoeless, Braless, and considering a sporting top. I weighed myself tonight and gained a couple of KGs Its all on my chest not a good look.
Well Its time to get some sleep 12.45pm Thursday morning. Hump day passed without anything inspiring happening.

I love hearing about all the riding going on. Its still raining here and getting colder.

There was a bright part to Wednesday as I arrived home Bugs heard the truck and came running. Great to think he was pleased to see me but it was short lived as all he wanted was food.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I believe that you were falsely accused of starting the whole "bra-less" discussion. Just as a guideline as to whether you need one; do you fear getting a concussion from getting socked in the face? If so, you will have to either choose bra or helmet.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Stan, I believe that you were falsely accused of starting the whole "bra-less" discussion. Just as a guideline as to whether you need one; do you fear getting a concussion from getting socked in the face? If so, you will have to either choose bra or Catcher's mit.


I agree with Celeste.


I just got to looking at pics of Doc when I first got him and a pic of him yesterday. I'll ask if you can see any difference in him from last fall to yesterday. 

First got him to the house.









following week









Yesterday


----------



## amigoboy

Roadyy. Looks like you got a bit of rain there, nothing to stop a good ride. To your ?, he looks content and like he´s put on some weight and a bit of muscle.

SueC. So you getting in some saddle time.

Everybody.......happy trails.


----------



## Roadyy

Can someone give me a helping hand. I am experiencing technical difficulty on the laptop. When I bring up any thread it goes blank for about 30 seconds with something about the connection was reset where the post should be. It details says something about blocking Facebook, but it is on every page of every thread and lasts for about 30 seconds then every is normal.


Has anyone dealt with this before and how do I fix it. I have restarted the pc with no luck. I was going to delete HF then reload it, but can't see that being the issue and my hand memory knows exactly where it is on my favorites list. I would hate to put it at the bottom of the list now...lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

I have that happen after hours here Roaddy. It's like our system times out. I just restart the computer and all is well.....don't think that will help you tho.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, he appears a bit more filled out in the rump, and a content look on his face. A bit ribby.....by maybe you like your horses like that:wink: I like mine probably a bit too plump! :lol::lol:

Is he on anything fattening? Grain? Or are you on all pasture now?

I'm tellin' ya, I swear by the Triple Crown. Both horses have done amazing on it.


----------



## Roadyy

I have him on Nutrena Safe Choice Senior, peanut hay and full grass turnout. I want him to fill out more and have tried several different products to get him filled in more, but nothing is working other than getting his coat shiny and a very slow fill in. I am going to start giving him a flake of peanut hay morning and night for the next week to see if that helps. I have only been giving him one flake every other day to get his system adjusted to no hay and all grass with less hard feed. He has been there more than long enough to start uping his intake of peanut hay. Several people have said that it or Alfalfa would be the best for getting a healthy weight up a little quicker. So I'll try 2 flakes a day for the next month then look at getting Alfalfa to soak for him and see what that does before adding another hard feed.

Thanks MN17 for the suggestion. The only place here that carries TC is TSC and I refuse to risk buying feed from them after all the horror stories of molded feed. I did look at Nutrena Empower Balance for a RB to replace the senior feed. Will keep updates about his status as it changes.


----------



## Frieda

Stan said:


> How many of us are riding bitless. I prefer it. I think I look better:lol:


I ride bit less whenever possible. I think bits are best used for specific types of communication. I am not against bits, I just don't think they should be a default, more like an option for some horses in some circumstances by a rider with REALLY GOOD hands.


----------



## Frieda

> Frieda, welcome and that horse is a beauty. Are those mustangs broke, or will you have to break her?


She's totally wild/feral. I wanted a horse I could ride right away but every time it thought of getting a trained horse I felt like a fraud and I felt that I would be missing out on a bonding experience I value too much. So I have my work cut out for me. 

A trained horse is the right decision for most, but possibly not for me. 

Hopefully, she's an easy one. I'm getting too old for difficult and dangerous horses.


----------



## Celeste

Roaddy, your tractor supply is selling molded feed? Geez. What is probably happening is that they are not rotating their stock. They are supposed to put the new feed behind the old feed so that none sits around too long.


----------



## Frieda

Roadyy said:


> I have him on Nutrena Safe Choice Senior, peanut hay and full grass turnout. I want him to fill out more and have tried several different products to get him filled in more, but nothing is working other than getting his coat shiny and a very slow fill in. I am going to start giving him a flake of peanut hay morning and night for the next week to see if that helps. I have only been giving him one flake every other day to get his system adjusted to no hay and all grass with less hard feed. He has been there more than long enough to start uping his intake of peanut hay. Several people have said that it or Alfalfa would be the best for getting a healthy weight up a little quicker. So I'll try 2 flakes a day for the next month then look at getting Alfalfa to soak for him and see what that does before adding another hard feed.
> 
> Thanks MN17 for the suggestion. The only place here that carries TC is TSC and I refuse to risk buying feed from them after all the horror stories of molded feed. I did look at Nutrena Empower Balance for a RB to replace the senior feed. Will keep updates about his status as it changes.


I had a TB who looked emaciated no matter what I fed him. The only thing that would help a little was corn oil. Have you tried that to help get a little more meat on him? Some horses will get loose poop from it but most tolerate it well if you ease into it.


----------



## Roadyy

I have tried that and it did give a runny stool just like the Ultra Bloom which is concentrated rice bran. Neither got him any heavier. I am hoping by upping the Peanut hay will do the trick without the side affects. If it doesn't then I'll go to the soaked Alfalfa and try it. Between that and the riding just a couple of times a week it should increase his body mass in a positive way. Amber rides him for an hour during her lesson once a week then I ride him for about an hour once a week.


----------



## Northernstar

Frieda said:


> She's totally wild/feral. I wanted a horse I could ride right away but every time it thought of getting a trained horse I felt like a fraud and I felt that I would be missing out on a bonding experience I value too much. So I have my work cut out for me.
> 
> A trained horse is the right decision for most, but possibly not for me.
> 
> Hopefully, she's an easy one. I'm getting too old for difficult and dangerous horses.


Freida, just for some possibly good inside info/tips, definitely try to PM Fargosgirl- she is in NM, and aside from substitute teaching, she's been training BLM Mustangs for years, getting them ready for adoption. She may be a good go-to person for addit'l questions. Tell her Northernstar sent you! ** She also makes beautiful horsehair jewelry, and I've had her do a bracelet for all 3 of my mares. Here's an example of Star and Laney's if I can find them...


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Well I'm getting confused I can't remember where I said BRAless I think that's Nickers taking the p--- out of me. I'll turn her into a Kiwi yet. But I am thankful this thread is full of mature level headed folk. Nah I'm stretching it on the level headed bit
> I am like Rick Bitless, shoeless, Braless, and considering a sporting top. I weighed myself tonight and gained a couple of KGs Its all on my chest not a good look.
> Well Its time to get some sleep 12.45pm Thursday morning. Hump day passed without anything inspiring happening.
> 
> I love hearing about all the riding going on. Its still raining here and getting colder.
> 
> There was a bright part to Wednesday as I arrived home Bugs heard the truck and came running. Great to think he was pleased to see me but it was short lived as all he wanted was food.


.....Or, hoping it was 'his filly'! haha  * Just kidding


----------



## Northernstar

Eole, I catch my breath every time you post photos of your home/woodlands.... It's identical to our surroundings here! Your horse is just _beautiful_ as well


----------



## Northernstar

*Two exciting things have occurred today.....*

Laney turned 21!! Here she is enjoying her birthday 'carrot cake' (carrot nubs on a bucket lid haha) early this morning, which is a fond tradition I have for everyone


----------



## Northernstar

.....And, this afternoon I was doing my weekly bluebird nest box check, and found this in box # 2


----------



## SueC

Frieda said:


> She's totally wild/feral. I wanted a horse I could ride right away but every time it thought of getting a trained horse I felt like a fraud and I felt that I would be missing out on a bonding experience I value too much. So I have my work cut out for me.
> 
> A trained horse is the right decision for most, but possibly not for me.
> 
> Hopefully, she's an easy one. I'm getting too old for difficult and dangerous horses.


I really really hope you get her, she's magnificent and looks well worth the effort of training. Is the bidding potluck or can you see other bids and increase your bid like at an auction?

If you train your own horse from scratch there are no surprises, you know its entire educational history and training experiences. It's usually easier than re-training a horse that has been rushed, handled roughly or otherwise given bad experiences. And as you say, great bonding experience!


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I have tried that and it did give a runny stool just like the Ultra Bloom which is concentrated rice bran. Neither got him any heavier. I am hoping by upping the Peanut hay will do the trick without the side affects. If it doesn't then I'll go to the soaked Alfalfa and try it. Between that and the riding just a couple of times a week it should increase his body mass in a positive way. Amber rides him for an hour during her lesson once a week then I ride him for about an hour once a week.


Do you have canola meal where you are? That's the best thing I ever found for putting weight on a horse quickly, and it makes them super shiny:










This is Romeo last summer aged 28. He was always difficult to keep weight on. He now gets 1L canola twice daily with cubes and copra in a large bucket of oaten and lucerne chaff.


----------



## Northernstar

Sue and Roadyy, I have two _very_ easy keepers here, and will gladly send 50 lbs to each of yours.... Now if you'll kindly give me your address, I'll work on creating the magic wand! haha


----------



## Northernstar

Time to go, but wanted to share this funny from an issue of Country Magazine- There's a regular section called, "Overheard at the Country Cafe", and readers send in jokes. This one made me laugh.....

*End Of the Line*

After watching her dad work on one of his tractors, a little girl wandered back into the house and asked, "What happens to old tractors when they finally wear out?"
Her mother sighed and said, "Someone sells them to your father, dear."


** Sue, you'll definitely enjoy _Ingleside_


----------



## Celeste

I have a 27 year old appaloosa that is a bit thinner than I would like her to be. She is standing in grass up to her knees, and she eats all of the senior feed (locally made) that she can handle without getting sick. Teeth, worms, etc. are all attended to. She has a big belly, but she is a bit ribby and lacks muscling on the top. I use a really nice thick saddle pad for her and we still ride her. She is worth her weight in gold for the way she treats beginner riders. She is happy. She gallops up for her meals. I just figure that she is not going to get fatter.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tell me again I am being silly for leaving my two in at night now that it is warm....I had left their stalls,open to come and go tonight, as it is nice....but I went back and shut them in.

I guess I am afraid they will try to get into the connecting greener pastures at night and get hurt....not they do,during the day.....ugh, I'm such a worry wart!
They did fine last summer.

Got word today Maggie's cremains are ready to be picked up.

Was looking on the humane society site today...gosh a lot of doggies with issues. I am glad,they are so honest...but like someone said above about a horse, I'm almost leaning toward a puppy so we can raise it how we want, and so it is horse safe. Many of the dogs listed weren't good with other dogs, cats, or children. Not that we have children...but we have neighbor kids.

I'm not ready yet, but like to see what is out there. When the time is right, it will be right.

It warm here and the windows are open. The trees frogs are really singing away tonight! Love it!!!:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers You are not being silly. Just taking care of them four legged babies. I wish all could have that kind of care. Its a good thing. Do what makes you feel comfortable and secure. 

I am so glad your presentation went so well. But I'm not surprised


----------



## Frieda

SueC said:


> I really really hope you get her, she's magnificent and looks well worth the effort of training. Is the bidding potluck or can you see other bids and increase your bid like at an auction?
> 
> If you train your own horse from scratch there are no surprises, you know its entire educational history and training experiences. It's usually easier than re-training a horse that has been rushed, handled roughly or otherwise given bad experiences. And as you say, great bonding experience!


I can increase and proxy bid up to $500 over the current bid. Most people bid on the flashy colored horses during these auctions so hopefully she won't be too expensive. I want to take them all home, but I feel like I need to take this one home. Of course, that's how I usually get myself into trouble....


----------



## Happy Place

Frieda
Good luck, she is beautiful!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I have a 27 year old appaloosa that is a bit thinner than I would like her to be. She is standing in grass up to her knees, and she eats all of the senior feed (locally made) that she can handle without getting sick. Teeth, worms, etc. are all attended to. She has a big belly, but she is a bit ribby and lacks muscling on the top. I use a really nice thick saddle pad for her and we still ride her. She is worth her weight in gold for the way she treats beginner riders. She is happy. She gallops up for her meals. I just figure that she is not going to get fatter.


I'm going to drive right over & ask to ride this horse, sounds just right for me right now!


----------



## amigoboy

NickMaker.
Check over your fences and let them graze at night when it´s cooler and less bugs
Open barn policy is the best so they can go in and out as they will.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, that is the exact definition of Doc. He has plenty of energy and I have ridden him for a couple of miles on the trails beside the farm with no issue at all. He grazes day and night with a quart of Senior feed twice a day. I can see improvements to his coat and spirit, but the weight just doesn't seem to want to build. I will give it a til the end of next month to see how the increase in peanut hay does then try adding the Canola oil as Sue suggested. I have heard of that before.

MN17, you are not paranoid. You will feel right when it is time to let them free range like last year. Those tree frogs are nice for the first night or two then it's time to shut all 500 of them up. We had an inground pool at a house across from where we are now and when the rains came they came. They filled the pool with their eggs to the point it was black. Then the singing would last for weeks. I built a potato gun to pop off every night around 9 and it seemed to shut them up long enough for me to fall asleep before they started back up.lol


Got to the barn yesterday intending to ride for a couple of hours. Saddled Trusty up as it was his turn for a solo ride. Got just into the trail when the phone rings and its my pastor asking if he and his daughter could come out for a ride. Gave him directions to the barn then told him to call when he got close and I would meet them at the barn. No sooner than I hung up with him my cousin called and asked what I was doing. Told him samething and realized it was Wednesday and I'm usually at small group with Amber, but it was changed to tomorrow night for a skate party. He feeds the boys on Wednesday evening for me. 

I ended up getting an hours ride in before heading back to meet him and his roommate who had never been on a horse before. So I took Trusty straight to the round pen and put him in the saddle and led him around while waiting on the pastor and his daughter. Took turns leading them around before calling it a night and cleaning Trusty up. Had his daughter help me detack Trusty and brush him down before a quick rinse and rub down with ACV.



Pre ride










Ride









Spectators with a photo bombing by Little Man. L-R, Pastor, cousin and cousin's roommate.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy Nice pictures. Those mats look really nice at the front of the stalls. I am cleaning my barn out now to get ready for hay. I could clean for a week and I could never make my barn look as neat as yours. You are going to laugh at me, but who is Little Man? I am so glad your daughter is doing well with her riding. I love to see families ride together. Even better to have your pastor and his family join you for a joust!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all,

Hope everyone is doing good. Having coffee and getting ready to go out and feed my crew. I am going to put my younger chicks into their outside nursery this a.m.. I hope they will be ok. I will be glad when they get acclimated. The next step is to get them integrated into the flock without any mishap. I looked at the little box I brought them home in and looked at them now. No way. Way!!!! I might get one in it, but not 10. 

It finally dried out enough to degrass my garden. Just one row, but that's a start. It has really gotten hot here and early a.m. or late p.m. is good time for degrassing. 

I have my cell phone sitting on the counter with my keys and knife, so I won't forget it. Will try to get some pictures to update you with. 

Poor Red. His eyes were all irritated yesterday. The privite hedges are blooming around here and wreaking havoc on everything that has a sensitivity to it. Including me:-( I hate those things. Wish people would join me in an effort to get rid of them. The wind has settled and not blowing the pollen from the bushes around as bad. Red's eyes have begun to look better. 

Roaddy, I noticed you use ACV. I have been hearing a lot about it. Many different uses. From fly spray to adding to drinking water. Can you tell me what you use it for? I may go to using it myself since it is so beneficial for so many things.

One or two more gulps of coffee and I am headed out the door. Yall have a very nice day

Ellen

I am not proofing too well this a.m.. Had to edit 3 times. I'm slipping


----------



## Roadyy

I started using it last year after reading about it helping with insect repellent as they sweat it out and for washing them with to help with a shiny coat. Some have said it helps the digestive system, but have not seen any documented proof. I have seen where is is good for healing Thrush by soaking their hooves in it. They take a gallon ziploc bag and cover it with duct tape then fill quarter way with ACV then tape it around the coronet to keep the foot in. The duct tape keeps their hooves from ripping the plastic. 

There are several concoctions for mixing ACV with other products to make even better repellents on here if you search for Homemade Fly Repellent.


Ellen meet Little Man the 11 year old Denise the Menace..lol

























He thinks it should be against the law to take either of the other two horses off the property without him. He will call to them and run the fences trying to figure out how to get to them almost the entire time I'm gone. He was trying to walk through the fence as I was walking out with Trusty yesterday. 

He can go out alone, but they are not allowed to. I have been thinking of putting him in the pasture with the pond to separate him from the other two to help break his passion of that.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roaddy, your tractor supply is selling molded feed? Geez. What is probably happening is that they are not rotating their stock. They are supposed to put the new feed behind the old feed so that none sits around too long.


Sorry, I missed this.

We have had 2 complaints here about feed bought that was molded. There are many posts over the web about it happening all across the US. You are right about the rotation of stock and it was also stated that they buy in such bulk to get a cheaper price that it sits for long periods of time and ruins before hitting the shelf. That has been the readings I found.

I buy tack and surplus there, but will stick with my mom and pop store for the feed as I know how fast the stuff goes through their doors. If the feed mil wasn't so far away I would have my feed mixed there for even cheaper feed costs, but no more than the boys get fed now it really isn't cost effective.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Went to see a Dr @ Urgent care Monday-he knew something was terribly wrong as soon as he walked in the door-he sent me over to the lab at the hospital for STAT blood work-then called after he got the results-he said I needed a blood transfusion ASAP. Hubs & I decided we would make the long drive (2.5) hours to the Prescott VA hospital the next morning. My wisest decision ever! They took excellent care of me-I got 2 pints of blood & then we set to finding out the problem-it didn't take them long-very extensively tumor filled lungs. So, now I'm on oxygen & thinking about hospice when I need it. The VA treated me wonderfully & the male nurse in the ER part was a horseman! It was nice to get home last night, but I was tired & went to bed before we got our "emergency" set-up w/oxygen. The hospital started me off w/a couple of bottles to get us home & until the truck could get to our house.

This has hit like a ton of bricks & I hate to think of all the pain this is bringing to family & friends. It has been exactly four years since my first bout w/cancer. I never smoked-crazy, huh? 

Hope to see pics from your rides, etc-it is a mood-lifter.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

So its Trusty, Doc and Little Man aka Dennis the Menace. And yes, it should be against the law to leave him behind. lol He's a cutie:lol: Sounds like he's more like a child than a horse.

I guess I need to be vigilant about the feed from TSC. I feed Red the Nutrena Safe Choice too. I don't give him much, but he thinks he has to have it. He's a lot like Little Man. So far I have not seen any mold. I use the pellets anyway because I don't like giving him any molasses because of sugar content. I'm sure pellets will mold under the right conditions. I hope they don't get that negligent. Maybe I had better look for a mom and pop store too.

Thanks for giving the intro to the boys. They seem to be nice horses. Thanks for the info about ACV.

See ya

Ellen


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, oh my, heart aches for you. I am sending prayers and thoughts your way to help Keep your spirits up. Is your family going to come for a visit? I think that would be so nice. 

Will you try more treatments?

Hugs!!:hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, I am terribly sorry to hear you are having to fight cancer again. What are the consensus of defeating it again? No matter really. As long as you feel the power to defeat it then it will be. I will make sure to take extra pictures of my rides from now on to help feed your craving. 

I smoked from the time I was 14 until 2 years ago this past Thanksgiving day. The docs say they can't tell I ever put a cigarette to my lips. I am very blessed for that and hope it stays that way. Then to hear of people who never smoked and having to fight lung cancer is surreal.

If there is more I can do then please share that need and will help the very best I can.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Raoddy, I take it ACV is apple cidar vinegar.......correct?

My mom puts it in her goats' water. They seem to prefer it! I ws told to put it in the water too, eventually the 'smell' comes out of their pores and helps repel flies.

Thanks for calming me down about the turn out. Between my mom and I, we can't seem to get a 'system' worked out to get them on a greener pasture consistently. I need to work them into a schedule to acclimate them to the lush grass. I seem to get a day or two in...and then something happens that I can't get to the barn in time and give them the time out there they need.:-( So then I have to limit their exposure. they get some grass in the pasture they are on, but not a ton.

I've just come to the conclusion that I'll just wait to adjust their grass schedule once school is out.

My mom has a side business, and one of her customers was a horse person. They chatted and exchanged my #. the lady called today to see if I wanted to go riding Saturday.  Of course M and I already have plans....but excited she called!

Roaddy, sounds like it's the same for you! Lovin' it!

Also, our TS doesn't carry Triple Crown. I have to go the mom and pop feed mill, and they special order it in for me. It's about $20 a bag. I go through a bag a month with Jay, and a little more with Rainn.

Again......my thoughts are with you CCG! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

ellen hays said:


> Roaddy
> 
> So its Trusty, Doc and Little Man aka Dennis the Menace. And yes, it should be against the law to leave him behind. lol He's a cutie:lol: Sounds like he's more like a child than a horse.
> 
> I guess I need to be vigilant about the feed from TSC. I feed Red the Nutrena Safe Choice too. I don't give him much, but he thinks he has to have it. He's a lot like Little Man. So far I have not seen any mold. I use the pellets anyway because I don't like giving him any molasses because of sugar content. I'm sure pellets will mold under the right conditions. I hope they don't get that negligent. Maybe I had better look for a mom and pop store too.
> 
> Thanks for giving the intro to the boys. They seem to be nice horses. Thanks for the info about ACV.
> 
> See ya
> 
> Ellen



Yes Ma'am. 

Doc is the oldest at early to mid 20s










Trusty is the middle child at 14










Little Man is the baby at 11


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, CCGirl...you're in my prayers, big time...


----------



## corgi

CCg, I am so so sorry to hear this. I think my heart is breaking for you and your family. 

Please let us know what we can do across cyberspace. We can provide you with plenty of horsey updates to provide a distraction but we are also here if you need to vent or just need a shoulder.

Hugs...


----------



## Celeste

CCG, I am so sorry about your health problems. I'll remember you in my prayers.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> CCG, I am so sorry about your health problems. I'll remember you in my prayers.


^^Absolutely!^^ Always remember there are no 'fair weather friends' on this thread, as far as I've seen, and many prayers and cheers coming your way from every continent, to be sure


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, that is the exact definition of Doc. He has plenty of energy and I have ridden him for a couple of miles on the trails beside the farm with no issue at all. He grazes day and night with a quart of Senior feed twice a day. I can see improvements to his coat and spirit, but the weight just doesn't seem to want to build. I will give it a til the end of next month to see how the increase in peanut hay does then try adding the Canola oil as Sue suggested. I have heard of that before.
> 
> MN17, you are not paranoid. You will feel right when it is time to let them free range like last year. Those tree frogs are nice for the first night or two then it's time to shut all 500 of them up. We had an inground pool at a house across from where we are now and when the rains came they came. They filled the pool with their eggs to the point it was black. Then the singing would last for weeks. I built a potato gun to pop off every night around 9 and it seemed to shut them up long enough for me to fall asleep before they started back up.lol
> 
> 
> Got to the barn yesterday intending to ride for a couple of hours. Saddled Trusty up as it was his turn for a solo ride. Got just into the trail when the phone rings and its my pastor asking if he and his daughter could come out for a ride. Gave him directions to the barn then told him to call when he got close and I would meet them at the barn. No sooner than I hung up with him my cousin called and asked what I was doing. Told him samething and realized it was Wednesday and I'm usually at small group with Amber, but it was changed to tomorrow night for a skate party. He feeds the boys on Wednesday evening for me.
> 
> I ended up getting an hours ride in before heading back to meet him and his roommate who had never been on a horse before. So I took Trusty straight to the round pen and put him in the saddle and led him around while waiting on the pastor and his daughter. Took turns leading them around before calling it a night and cleaning Trusty up. Had his daughter help me detack Trusty and brush him down before a quick rinse and rub down with ACV.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre ride
> 
> View attachment 441130
> 
> 
> 
> Ride
> 
> View attachment 441114
> 
> 
> Spectators with a photo bombing by Little Man. L-R, Pastor, cousin and cousin's roommate.
> View attachment 441122


I'll bet you made their day after a treat to some horse time! Sometimes if we look back to the days of actually_ just being on the back of a horse,_ or _touching, seeing, standing next to a horse_ we can imagine their excitement! I'll bet they had perma smiles the whole next day


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place! Hope all is well, and you've had a little horse time yourself-I want to share with you a little something.... I've only owned horses for under 4 yrs, but in between Nature Center and State Park positions, I worked slave labor @ some huge stables. Just the tangy smell of the hay/horses as I walked in those doors sent me to euphoria.... (only something I'd post here amongst horse ppl! haha) The only riding was @ State Pk stables which cost a lot of $ per hr for a trail ride, but that was _my_ equivalent of "a ladies' spa, or going to the mall". If you've had but the merest horse time, it's still_ astronomical_, and worth telling about!


----------



## Eole

CCG, prayers coming from this northern part of the continent as well, you're being bombarded with good vibes from everywhere.
How do you and your DH cope so far, do you have friends and family to help you through? Well, you have virtual friends on this thread and the horse stories will keep coming to cheer you up.


----------



## Northernstar

Have to get out back and feed the horses.... Here's another funny from "Overheard At The Country Cafe" (Country Magazine)

*Busy Work*

A gentleman seeking employment went to the local farm supply store to apply for a position. The store owner told him, "I don't think I have enough work to keep you busy."
The gentleman replied, "You'll be surprised how little it takes!"


----------



## Maryland Rider

CCG: Prayers from Maryland for sure.



I have made it through four days of work.
Still feel a bit rough, little weazy, little cough.
Leaving Friday morning, camping is on!
Will try for some trail pics, they are usually a bit rough.
No GoPro cam yet.
I'll get home Monday some time.
Catching up with this thread will be a piece of work after 4 days.
I will crash early tonight and start packing up in the morning.

I hope everyone gets some good riding this Holiday Weekend!


----------



## Happy Place

CACowgirl- You are in my thoughts and prayers. I can only imagine the difficult road you have ahead. I'm glad the VA hospital treated you well! Check in here as often as you can. We'll keep the pictures coming.

I got some good news today. I was approved to adopt a racehorse! They did this whole background and barn check on me. Now I just have to wait until the right one pops up. I found out today that I can teach summer school. That alone will pay for a years worth of horse keep :happydance:
I sure never thought I would want to work through the summer, but if it gets me a horse of my own....well worth it.


----------



## ellen hays

Cacowgirl I am so sorry. Please let me know if there is anything I can do. I know this must be a bad time for you. I just wish there was something I could do. My prayers and thoughts are with you.

Ellen


----------



## Koolio

CCG - I am so sorry to hear of your ill health. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.

HappyPlace - congrats on your adoption approval and Sumer school. What will you be teaching? Also, are you adopting a retired racehorse to retrain As a saddle horse, or as a pet? We have had 2 off the track horses. The first didn't work out (partly my fault because I found out I was pregnant shortly after. Got her and couldn't out the time into her), and the second is my daughters horse who is doing great now. We just took her tonight to the stable where my daughter is training for eventing. Hopefully, she will work out as an eventing horse. They are a challenge but when they turn out good, they can be great!

I missed a couple of days, but here is my "springing leaves" pic for the day.









And one taken out my front door. The trees along the front of the property are getting their leaves now too.









It is amazing what a difference a few days can make!


----------



## Stan

CCG when I read your post it came as quite a shock and like every one else it flattened me. Having a close call myself it brought back all the emotions.

My heart goes out to you and your husband through this time of adjustment. I'm sure I speak for all on this cyber world we have developed We love you and send our best wishes and thoughts.

God bless you

Stan


----------



## tjtalon

Good for you, Happy Place, excited for you!

CCGirl, I thought about you alot today. But I just read what was said about people being excited about just seeing a horse. Every time I set foot onto Janice's place, I see their heads up in the air, waiting for breakfast. I walk by, on my way to the tack shed (to put my bag down & get ready to go out a'muckin'), & fill my every sense with the wonderful aroma of horse. Each time is magic. I hope to have good HorseMonday stories for you to read, as I grow & learn, gain confidence & knowledge. You are in my Prayer Bag, & as was said, there are no fair-weather friends here.


----------



## SueC

Hi all, my father is 75 and he's still training and driving his own harness horses. He's the oldest trainer-reinsman in the state! He was going to give it away when his last two home-bred foals retired 3 years ago, but what do you know, he went out and bought two yearlings, and also a previously raced young mare called Dezba who wasn't performing well and had stopped eating for her trainer. He got her for free, brought her to his place, lots of TLC, and after a spell started training and racing her. He's run around a dozen minor placings with her since he had her, and made over $8000 in the process, which isn't bad for a hobby. I wanted to post this second place he ran with her on Monday. I hope he has another win sometime, that would be so neat, as he used to win quite a few races in earlier years. This is a valiant second - the winning horse is running in maiden class despite winning a number of races in NZ, which is some stupid rule they have - any imported horse is counted as maiden, and ends up cleaning up the maiden and low-assessment races on its way back to its class, much to the chagrin of local trainers. I personally don't like harness racing much, but I'm proud of my dad. He's easy to spot in the pink race jacket, with the little mare (she leads at the start before surrendering the lead to the favourite).

Apple Quicktime mp4 file
Windows Media Player wmv file

Page it's from, in case the above links don't work (race 3).


----------



## amigoboy

I was wondering how it was going for your dad Suec. So the new one came in 2nd., not bad for an old man, once a horseman Always a horseman. See if I can still climb into the saddle in 10 years if I´m still around.
Just got in from a 3hr ride with Amigo....just him and me, nice. He clips along real nice in his new shoes.

To everyone........happy trails.
amigo


----------



## Roadyy

Dropped DW and DD off at the skate rink after work then went to feed the boys. They were all happy and perky when I walked up. I have to remember to take a quick video as I get to the stalls. 

Got back to the rink in time to visit with other church members and hear the stories the young lady went home telling about her time with Trusty. A couple of the other kids that I had out to ride when the boys were still at my house are all excited about wanting to come out and ride again as well as a couple others. 

We are working on sponsoring A new boys club called Trail Life that is Christian based in their values. They asked me if I could help teach the boys about horses when the time comes and I agreed. It will be a ways out, but am looking forward to it. 

Here is the link to their site and I urge anyone with boys to look into it as it is growing by leaps and bounds.

Trail Life USATrail Life USA - Walk Worthy


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> CCG when I read your post it came as quite a shock and like every one else it flattened me. Having a close call myself it brought back all the emotions.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your husband through this time of adjustment. I'm sure I speak for all on this cyber world we have developed We love you and send our best wishes and thoughts.
> 
> God bless you
> 
> Stan


CCG

I couldn't have said it better than Stan. This is our little community and we are getting close in spirit. I was with you yesterday in spirit after reading your post. You were the last thing on my mind and in my prayers last night before I went to sleep We do love you and I will pray for you continuously. Please, if you can, keep us informed on how you are. We are here for you and just want you to know that. Love you.

Ellen


----------



## Cacowgirl

You guys are great-thanks for all the well wishes & prayers. Since I thought all the coughing etc, was bad allergies-that's what I was treating. But finally finding a Doctor that really SAW me & was a good DR-well that really got the ball rolling. I knew a recurrence was possible & tried to warn my husband, but the reality of it happening to YOU is still a shock. His folks & only brother are in the area-His Mom & Dad came over yesterday. Our dear friends (used to be next-door neighbors) are coming next W/E, as is my former (CA) riding partner. My sister wants to come, but I was just visiting her last month & she has mobility problems & getting here is a problem because it is such a small town. Lots of new things to learn-a respiratory therapist is coming out today, a hospice will be calling soon so I know what is available when I need it.

My poor DH is being so supportive & helpful & in return I'm trying to go with him more places to add to our time together doing something. Even if it's just a jaunt to the mailbox-which is a couple of miles away-it means a lot to him.

Our little community is having a pre-party pit party Sat evening, when beef, pork & turkeys go down in a deep pit, & Sunday the party when it all comes out nice & tender. One of my favorite things about moving here is our wonderful neighbors-we are truly blessed to have landed here.

Hope you all have something fun going on this W/E. DH has been putting our flags up for the last few days-U. S., of course, w/my Air Force flag under it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy said:


> Got back to the rink in time to visit with other church members and hear the stories the young lady went home telling about her time with Trusty. A couple of the other kids that I had out to ride when the boys were still at my house are all excited about wanting to come out and ride again as well as a couple others.
> 
> We are working on sponsoring A new boys club called Trail Life that is Christian based in their values. They asked me if I could help teach the boys about horses when the time comes and I agreed. It will be a ways out, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> Here is the link to their site and I urge anyone with boys to look into it as it is growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Trail Life USATrail Life USA - Walk Worthy


Checked out traillifeusa Roadyy, sounds like a good christian program!

Just had to add this.
If others are riding your horses there could be liability issues if they are not immediate family or dependents of yours.
Maybe a hold harmless or other document may provide protection here.
Just a thought. I have heard of things turning bad in these situations.

A good note, I am feeling much better.
Going to start loading the truck and trailer and hit the road.
Looking to start with an afternoon ride today.
I have found someone to house sit while I am gone on weekends.
This gives me an added feeling of security now.

Happy Trails to all!


----------



## Roadyy

There is a sign on the fence next to the entrance gate and another on the barn as you walk up that states Florida does not hold liable any persons or business in the Equine industry of damage or injuries to those who participate.

I have to really get to know the person before I finally let them get within arms length of the horses. Til then they can come out and stand on the slab while I'm in the stalls with the horses. Not because of fear of law suit, but because of losing sleep for letting them put their foot under my horse's hoof.

Had another guy ask me this morning if him and his daughter could come out and ride some time. I told I would get them out there some time to hang out and meet the horses a few times while we talk then work towards a ride in the future. I have never met him before, but he has that honest humble personality full of eagerness for him and his daughter. I think him spending time in horses with his daughter is what even led me to offer to have them come out to meet the horses. I'm a sucker for father/daughter time.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, I will be adopting an ex harness horse. They have a mandatory retirement age of 13 and often times are saddle broke as well. They are calmer than an OTTB, so it will be not as challenging to retrain. I am hopeful!


----------



## NickerMaker71

CCG, glad to see you. You've been on my mind ever since your last post. Keep those spirits up girl.. We are right here beside you.:wink:

Raoody, funny you should post about your guys happy to see you. I called my two in last night. Jay started to mosey in...but Rainn decided to GALLOP her way in...so that led to Jay GALLOPING in full tilt towards the stalls.......where I was standing!:shock::shock: Very funny to watch....scary too....they both came to sliding to a stop right in front of me. 

I would like to get a video as well...but I also worry they will break something barreling in so fast. I hope they know what they are doing!:shock::?

Backed out of my garage this morning......forgetting my DH had put the mulch cart out there.......and I ran into it, damaging my bumper.:-x:--x What a way to start a day.:evil:

On a brighter note.......our trail date is almost here!!!! SO excited! Ya know, this actually, besides our test run last weekend, is my first time out traveling for a trail ride!!! I never even did it with my old horses. Horse shows yes....trails no. :lol: Yippee!!

Roaddy, I want to check out that site for the trail boys. I would love to create a summer school group for our 'key' kids working with horses.


----------



## ragrobin4

Hello from Tennessee. New to the forum, 43yr. old mother of 4 kids....Tad 24(ME MADE OVER), Mitch 17(HIS DAD MADE OVER), Rose Mckenzie 8 (MY ONLY PRINCESS), Levi Sloan 4 (WHAT A HAND FULL! LOVE HIM) and 1 grandson on the way July 2014. 

1 hard working husband, 18 cows, 2 ponies, 5 goats, and 2 dogs.


----------



## Stan

ragrobin4 said:


> Hello from Tennessee. New to the forum, 43yr. old mother of 4 kids....Tad 24(ME MADE OVER), Mitch 17(HIS DAD MADE OVER), Rose Mckenzie 8 (MY ONLY PRINCESS), Levi Sloan 4 (WHAT A HAND FULL! LOVE HIM) and 1 grandson on the way July 2014.
> 
> 1 hard working husband, 18 cows, 2 ponies, 5 goats, and 2 dogs.


Welcome and jump right in or push your way in it can get a little busy at times. It must be an American saying but what does (me made over mean)


----------



## Northernstar

ragrobin4 said:


> Hello from Tennessee. New to the forum, 43yr. old mother of 4 kids....Tad 24(ME MADE OVER), Mitch 17(HIS DAD MADE OVER), Rose Mckenzie 8 (MY ONLY PRINCESS), Levi Sloan 4 (WHAT A HAND FULL! LOVE HIM) and 1 grandson on the way July 2014.
> 
> 1 hard working husband, 18 cows, 2 ponies, 5 goats, and 2 dogs.


Welcome to the forum, ragrobin4!!


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Welcome and jump right in or push your way in it can get a little busy at times. It must be an American saying but what does (me made over mean)


ragrobin4, don't get confused over this guy^^ he's still drooling after reading about the scrumtuous bbq CCG is having this weekend, and is addled trying to get plane tickets! haha


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> CCG - I am so sorry to hear of your ill health. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> HappyPlace - congrats on your adoption approval and Sumer school. What will you be teaching? Also, are you adopting a retired racehorse to retrain As a saddle horse, or as a pet? We have had 2 off the track horses. The first didn't work out (partly my fault because I found out I was pregnant shortly after. Got her and couldn't out the time into her), and the second is my daughters horse who is doing great now. We just took her tonight to the stable where my daughter is training for eventing. Hopefully, she will work out as an eventing horse. They are a challenge but when they turn out good, they can be great!
> 
> I missed a couple of days, but here is my "springing leaves" pic for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one taken out my front door. The trees along the front of the property are getting their leaves now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing what a difference a few days can make!


Koooolio!! Look at all your green!! Way more than us, for sure! Everything's late after a uber long winter.... Just found out that the 1st cutting won't be until the 3rd week of June!  I bought 15 bales of 2nd cutting (was all he had-eek! I have easy keepers) the other day just for a 'buffer' in case I were to run out...
Here's a quick shot I took yesterday a.m. out of the sun room windows-a stand of maples on the east of our property. Teeny baby leaves are trying!







** For any new comers, my avatar was taken in late August


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> CACowgirl- You are in my thoughts and prayers. I can only imagine the difficult road you have ahead. I'm glad the VA hospital treated you well! Check in here as often as you can. We'll keep the pictures coming.
> 
> I got some good news today. I was approved to adopt a racehorse! They did this whole background and barn check on me. Now I just have to wait until the right one pops up. I found out today that I can teach summer school. That alone will pay for a years worth of horse keep :happydance:
> I sure never thought I would want to work through the summer, but if it gets me a horse of my own....well worth it.


This is super cool, Happy Place- I'm chuckling at the 'pep talk' I gave last night before signing out, thinking you hadn't had much horse time, and yet you had all kinds of awesome horse stuff going on!! This will be one of your best summers yet, I'm sure


----------



## Northernstar

*Stan*: ragrobin4 meant that her daughter is, "A mirror image of herself", or you'd probably understand, "A chip off the ol' block"... hee hee
** sorry, but you fell right into that one! Still smarting @ times over your rabbit recipes 

*Sue*: I think your father is _awesome_ doing that still at his age! Very cool. Right up there with the 80-something's here that down-hill ski, and my FIL @ 87 who fly fishes and hunts turkey... he may not get much these days, but he's out there trying! 

*Ellen*: Looking so forward to more photos of your chickens, horse and garden!


----------



## Northernstar

I'm hijacking this thread again, but I've been given permission....
Here's a nifty shot I took this afternoon-I put some step-ins and roped a section in front of the house for the girls to graze. Everything must be






portable for grazing on this glacial hill


----------



## Northernstar

Last but not least, I promise....
At the end of the day, I closed the garage doors and started into the house, when I heard a buzzing sound. This isn't the 1st time a hummingbird flew in, then almost spent itself @ the slider... 
An amazing thing to hold this tiny bird in one's hand with trust and then to let it free after it rested


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!!

All packed and raring to go tomorrow!! M will pick me up,in her truck..and my trailer:lol: around 8:00.... Then off to our trail ride.

Went and picked up Maggie's ashes today. They are in a beautiful cherry box with a golden tag with her name on it. There was a certificate of cremation and another form full of info...she was 45 pounds....:-(. She lost nearly 10 pounds at the very end.

It was funny, as I was driving to the vets, I felt very sad....but couldn't put my finger on why....then as I drove home I thought....you dummy! You're sad because you still miss her.:?

YesterdY at the feedmill I asked the girls if people post puppies for sale on their board. They do...and the one girl knows me pretty well, they raise goats too, so she was over a lot with winter helping with the births. She will keep me posted.

Anyhow, they were telling me someone has some Shepard/blue healer pups going up for sale soon! I LOVE shepards..and people around here seem to love the healers. 

The more I think about it, the more I think I need to go the puppy route. I need something that is raised with horses, goats, cats, chickens, neighbor kids, and other dogs. Getting one from the pound may not acclimate well to such an environment.

We will see what happens. DH doesn't want a dog for a while...like months bc we are going on vacation...but.....I'll start looking after my trip to St. croix. :wink: Lol. He didn't want Maggie either! But I didn't give him a choice.:lol::lol:

Not much else going on...want to get a good nights sleep for tomorrow.

Talk soon!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody


CCGirl You are in my thoughts. I know God will make everything alright.
Hang in there, we are with you. Enjoy the cookout and enjoy the good food:lol: If I was there, I would embarrass you by eating to much and going back for 2nds, 3rds, 4ths maybe even 5ths

Northernstar I had taken my cell phone with me yesterday and took some pictures in the a.m.. Just about everyone I took was too dark to make out very much about them. Tomorrow I am going to wait until around lunch to make some more pictures. The sun will be higher then and maybe I will have better luck. That's amazing about the hummingbird. They are so fragile and so beautiful. That one looks like a ruby throated hummingbird. Not sure.:? 

Nickers Have a good time this weekend. I am having a dilemma 
about my chicks I put in the outside nursery. I worried because I couldn't get them all to go into the box. Then, when I got them all in their little bed, then I was worried they were too crowded. Then I thought, they were all in their box last night and they were all alright this a.m.. What's a mother to do:shock:


Koolio I am really seeing leaves now. Yahoo! I believe spring has sprung where you are. Good riding weather ahead.

I hope yall all have a good weekend. Enjoy and be safe. 

See ya back at the forum!

Ellen


----------



## ellen hays

RagRobin Welcome. We're a fun crew. Just jump in and start chatting


----------



## ragrobin4

Stan said:


> Welcome and jump right in or push your way in it can get a little busy at times. It must be an American saying but what does (me made over mean)


 I guess to me, me made over means my 24 year old son is like me being born all over again. We are just a like "two peas in a pod".

Except he is a boy of course and I'm not. We act alike, we look alike (except he is much cuter that me).


----------



## ragrobin4

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Koolio

It is amazing the difference one day of warm weather can make! Here are the trees as of this evening. Lots of greenery!










I even let the horses out to eat grass for dinner tonight. We are always careful to let them on the lush grass very gradually to reduce the risk of founder. We need moisture as even though it is green, the grass isn't growing much yet. Hopefully we will get rain early next week. I'll have to take out the fly sheets tomorrow morning as the mosquitoes are out now too.

I took my daughters horse Sally to the stable where she is working so now the herd is down to three. The three that are here miss her, but are getting used to nit, Cheeky Pony seems to be finally getting over her cough. Sam is still shedding like crazy and Koolio is trying to assert himself as the herd leader. It feels good to see the herd all healthy and pretty happy. Everyone feels better once winter is gone.

Tomorrow morning DS and I are off to the reptile show. He has been waiting for this event for a year and is so excited to go. He is planning on getting an Ackie Monitor but doesn't expect to see one at the show. He is excited to see all the different snakes and I am looking forward to sharing my knowledge of genetics with him. DD has the day off and is home so we may get out for a trail ride in the afternoon if all goes well. 

Nicker - I hope you have a great trail ride with M. Take lots of pictures. Also, I wish you the best in finding the perfect puppy.

Welcome to Ragrobin4!
I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## SueC

Cacowgirl said:


> Went to see a Dr @ Urgent care Monday-he knew something was terribly wrong as soon as he walked in the door-he sent me over to the lab at the hospital for STAT blood work-then called after he got the results-he said I needed a blood transfusion ASAP. Hubs & I decided we would make the long drive (2.5) hours to the Prescott VA hospital the next morning. My wisest decision ever! They took excellent care of me-I got 2 pints of blood & then we set to finding out the problem-it didn't take them long-very extensively tumor filled lungs. So, now I'm on oxygen & thinking about hospice when I need it. The VA treated me wonderfully & the male nurse in the ER part was a horseman! It was nice to get home last night, but I was tired & went to bed before we got our "emergency" set-up w/oxygen. The hospital started me off w/a couple of bottles to get us home & until the truck could get to our house.
> 
> This has hit like a ton of bricks & I hate to think of all the pain this is bringing to family & friends. It has been exactly four years since my first bout w/cancer. I never smoked-crazy, huh?
> 
> Hope to see pics from your rides, etc-it is a mood-lifter.


I missed this one, CCG - my thoughts are with you. And we were wondering if you had allergies etc. :-( I know I'm across the globe from you, but if there's anything I can do, please let me know.

I will now look for mood lifters for you and post them when I find them. Here's the first. It's not about horses but it always makes us laugh:






God bless and keep you. :hug:


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Koolio, I will be adopting an ex harness horse. They have a mandatory retirement age of 13 and often times are saddle broke as well. They are calmer than an OTTB, so it will be not as challenging to retrain. I am hopeful!


Heya, I've ridden several, including my current FT/SB cross Sunsmart, and I've promised to adopt my 75yo father's three current young SBs he's training when he can no longer care for them. You won't regret it, they're great horses. If any issues come up in re-training, I'm always happy to help.

Some threads I can't remember if you saw:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/off-track-standardbred-385082/

http://www.horseforum.com/new-horses/meet-my-new-standy-brego-368818/


Sunsmart was one of my father's. Here's my boy and me when I adopted him aged 12 and only recently gelded:



















I was reading about the beautiful Canadian Horse on Wikipedia and discovered that the Canadian is intimately linked to several lines of SB trotters and pacers it established, as well as the Tennessee Walking Horse and other gaited horses. There is generous admixture of French Trotter in the Canadian and thus those other breeds, as there is in my boy, whose FT great-grandmother was a mare I rode for several years as a child before she was bred from and I bought my now-deceased Arabian.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Welcome and jump right in or push your way in it can get a little busy at times. It must be an American saying but what does (me made over mean)



It means "two peas in a pod". Are you thoroughly Americanese confused now?!:lol:


----------



## amigoboy

Is that the ocean Suec?
He looks good and solid, big heart in that chest.
Bet he would give Amigo a run for his oats.


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Last but not least, I promise....
> At the end of the day, I closed the garage doors and started into the house, when I heard a buzzing sound. This isn't the 1st time a hummingbird flew in, then almost spent itself @ the slider...
> An amazing thing to hold this tiny bird in one's hand with trust and then to let it free after it rested
> View attachment 442034


Oh!! That's beautiful! made my day. I love hummingbirds! BTW, Mrs Robin is in the nest most of the time. Am anticipating seeing the babies appear.


----------



## amigoboy

Is that the ocean Sue.
Stoute horse!
Might give Amigo a run for his oats.
Does he do cows?


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> It means "two peas in a pod". Are you thoroughly Americanese confused now?!:lol:


Yes, No its a clear as mud


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Ragrobin!

Nicker, enjoy, enjoy your trail ride, looking forward to hearing about it! Oh, shepherd/blue heeler sounds like a great mix. I like blue heelers alot; they're definitely working dogs, & shepherds are always my lifetime favorite. Take your time (& since hubby is going to say to do so anyway, w/the vacation coming up), then...puppy-find!!

My kitties are having a difficult time. Timothy is coming around, but is scared of Savannah. Savannah has just plain decided she hates him. I have food & water by the perch in the living room for Tim, & have had Savannah in the bedroom while I am at work (she has litter box, food, water), w/a screen rigged to the door for air & so they can see each other w/out contact (other box is still in the bathroom for Tim, I draw the line at a box in the living room, bedroom is bad enough). Tim is wanting all to come back to normal, he wants to play fetch again, but Savannah is being a little...B. Since tomorrow is my "Friday", will close her off one more day, so Tim can get safely to the box in the bathroom, then see how Sunday goes w/no Savannah "lock down". This is all so stupid, & all because of a plastic bag. Savannah really does need to just get over it.

I took my new tablet to work today. It synced happily onto the wifi in the patrol car, so played around w/it for a bit here & there. I found "us", but couldn't figure how to log on (yet). I haven't had time or space to really read the manual I downloaded on my desktop comp (also need to find out how to delete some stuff I didn't mean to do!..plus, in investigating the camera, by accident took a very fuzzy pic of the patrol car steering wheel..will have to get rid of THAT!) Well, knew it would be a learning experience!

My favorite partner, Eddie, had said last week to bring the tablet to work today & he'd help me navigate the thing, but when got to work...no Eddie. Chief said he had to go to Colorado Springs to see his brother, maybe for the last time. My heart goes out to him, very rough time...I hate cancer. Hate hate hate it. Took away my only best friend 6 years ago. (Fight, CCGirl, fight fight fight....tell me what you might want from me...I'll give you every nuance of my HorseMondays, if that helps to feed your soul, I'll do it more on a PM, I'll do anything to help...) 

Laughter always is good! The Martians Discovering A Telephone! A bit like me discovering a tablet, hmmmm... Oh, & SueC, waht a really pretty horse, love the pictures.

Later, all, need to make my way to bed.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Yes, No its a clear as mud



Imagine a child that's exactly like you, male or female, doesn't even have to resemble you as much as the mother, physically...but the 'lil "darlin'" ACTS like you. You'd butt heads w/that one, 'cuz you'd be so much alike!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

amigoboy said:


> Is that the ocean Sue.
> Stoute horse!
> Might give Amigo a run for his oats.
> Does he do cows?



Such great pics lately! Is it HorseMonday yet? I need some magic horsebreath & a good lesson (besides mucking amidst the lovely aroma).!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Imagine a child that's exactly like you, male or female, doesn't even have to resemble you as much as the mother, physically...but the 'lil "darlin'" ACTS like you. You'd butt heads w/that one, 'cuz you'd be so much alike!:lol:


 
Two of me, 
What a perfect world it would be,
Two of me 

For a moment there I could feel a country song coming on, then the thought struck me. Two of me equals, two of SWMBO. Worlds not ready for that:lol::lol::lol::lol: frightening thought.

She phoned to say she was coming home early tomorrow Sh----- I have to spend the rest of the night cleaning and washing dishes and the clothes and vac cleaning. Mow the lawns. Install the new security lights mans work is never done.


----------



## SueC

amigoboy said:


> Is that the ocean Suec?
> He looks good and solid, big heart in that chest.
> Bet he would give Amigo a run for his oats.


It's Princess Royal Harbour, so there is a sand spit between the harbour and the ocean - on which the photographer was standing! 

Your Amigo looks an athletic type too - wonderful photo! I think those two would enjoy riding together. Walking is only a minor component of our trail rides. Sunsmart enjoys outings with horses who don't just walk for hours! ;-)

Just curious: Is there anyone else in 40+ who also enjoys going at a good clip?

PS cows: I'm asking my husband to put a clip on you-tube where he herds cows for fun while at liberty. ;-)


----------



## amigoboy

tjtalon said:


> Such great pics lately! Is it HorseMonday yet? I need some magic horsebreath & a good lesson (besides mucking amidst the lovely aroma).!


Nobody told me about HorseMonday :-(
Being the newest memeber figurs I´d be the last too know


----------



## amigoboy

Haven´t ridden on the beach since I was back in Long Beach Washington USA.
All mountain trails here.
Yes I Think Amigo and Sunsmart would make a good trail pair, those standies like too move out, hard too find other riders and the ones I do just cain´t keep up, I´m allway´s having too double back and find them. Sometimes I´ll go on ahead and set up camp, build a fire and have the coffee ready.

So SueC, Roadyy, Stan, tjtalon and all you others:
COME RIDE WITH ME......i make a pretty good camp fire coffee:


----------



## SueC

Haha! We'll all need a TARDIS to ride together! ;-) Anyone got one? We have two, but regrettably too small - one is a teapot, the other a cookie jar!


----------



## Eole

Amigo, HorseMonday is TJ's Sunday, get it?

Well, TJ's week end is Sunday-Monday. And on Mondays, she goes to Janice's ranch to be with horses, muck and/or lessons. And unless there is a snowstorm or tornado, every Monday we are blessed with a HorseMonday story.

And I'm so lucky that everyday is HorseDay to me. And TJ's enthousiasm reminds me that I am indeed very lucky and we should never take our blessings for granted.
I love the bird stories too: the robin nesting is so neat. And hummingbird in the palm of your hand NS: amazing! Our male hummingbird arrived last week, followed by the female. We'll have babies! Baby hummingbirds look like bumblebees.

Yes Sue, the Canadian horse breed has contributed to many north american breeds, including the STB. I'm unsure about the link to French Trotter though. They probably have common ancestors, as the Canadian came from French stocks in late 1600's, but which French breeds is unknown, only speculation. My Canadian mare has a trot to die for! They do quite well in dressage nowadays.

Amigo, very nice horse.
Here is Mistral, our canadian horse working on long reins


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sue C-Thanks for the video clip. I'm up early, waiting for dawn. I will take Spanish rice to tonight's little get-together-I make it in the micro-wave, so it's not hard at all. For tomorrow, I think I will make a cake.

I applied for a disability placard, & the Dr. has signed it, so I can pick up the form & take it to the Motor V. next Tuesday. I will also make an appt to see my local VA Dr. as I do have some questions. I drew a line in the sand & I no longer am meek & mild-I'm being a spit-fire & holding people accountable for their word. And DH is right behind me if I need him.

Oh, how I wish I could have given/shared my horse knowledge to more over the years. But, we just take things one day at a time & do the best we can.

NM-enjoy this W/E-ride, ride, ride! Looking forward to hearing of your adventures!

Again, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts- have two more groups to tell-my old feed store in CA (we were very close) & my old work place-they were like family, too. I always visit both places when I get back to CA, so I did just see them last month.

TJ- keep inhaling the horse smells-it does wonders.


----------



## Eole

Welcome Ragrobin!
I love goats. NM's mom raises goats. Do you milk them or just as pets?


----------



## amigoboy

Eole said:


> Amigo, HorseMonday is TJ's Sunday, get it?
> 
> Well, TJ's week end is Sunday-Monday. And on Mondays, she goes to Janice's ranch to be with horses, muck and/or lessons. And unless there is a snowstorm or tornado, every Monday we are blessed with a HorseMonday story.
> 
> And I'm so lucky that everyday is HorseDay to me. And TJ's enthousiasm reminds me that I am indeed very lucky and we should never take our blessings for granted.
> I love the bird stories too: the robin nesting is so neat. And hummingbird in the palm of your hand NS: amazing! Our male hummingbird arrived last week, followed by the female. We'll have babies! Baby hummingbirds look like bumblebees.
> 
> Yes Sue, the Canadian horse breed has contributed to many north american breeds, including the STB. I'm unsure about the link to French Trotter though. They probably have common ancestors, as the Canadian came from French stocks in late 1600's, but which French breeds is unknown, only speculation. My Canadian mare has a trot to die for! They do quite well in dressage nowadays.
> 
> Amigo, very nice horse.
> Here is Mistral, our canadian horse working on long reins


A bird in the hand picture....so cool.
A lot of differant old breeds in Standies that are now gone. Norfolk, Clevland.
Amigo has Morgan on one side, goes back to the Darley/Barley line and beyond back to 1630, I´v only been able to trace my Swedish family line back to 1680.

How old is Mistral?
Is this the indriving Before the inriding?


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Yes Sue, the Canadian horse breed has contributed to many north american breeds, including the STB. I'm unsure about the link to French Trotter though. They probably have common ancestors, as the Canadian came from French stocks in late 1600's, but which French breeds is unknown, only speculation.


Although according to the article I read, they did record both French trotting and pacing mares in the original 1665 shipment from France to Canada, and I think it would be hard to imagine that none of those would have been actual French Trotters (as in, the breed).

Also, from Wikipedia on historical subtypes:

_During the peak popularity of the breed, three main types could be distinguished.[1] All three are now considered extinct,[20] having disappeared or been merged back into the main Canadian horse population. The first, the Canadian Heavy Draft or St. Lawrence, which disappeared by the late 1700s, probably developed from Shire and Clydesdale crosses. They were probably a popular export to New England, which bred large numbers of horses for Caribbean plantations.[1] The second, the Frencher, sometimes also called the St. Lawrence, was a trotting horse known for its power and speed, resulting from crosses with Thoroughbreds. Mixed with French trotting lines, they played a role in the development of the US trotting horses.[1]
_




> My Canadian mare has a trot to die for! They do quite well in dressage nowadays. Here is Mistral, our canadian horse working on long reins


Beautiful mare! Love the colour and build. Doesn't surprise me one bit she has a great trot! ;-)

PS: Sunsmart would be terribly interested if he saw Mistral in person!


----------



## amigoboy

SueC said:


> Haha! We'll all need a TARDIS to ride together! ;-) Anyone got one? We have two, but regrettably too small - one is a teapot, the other a cookie jar!


TRADIS??? is that what you call a tea pot?
I use a coffe can, a sock full of coffee beans, beat it with a pistol - rock or what ever you got and boil untill you can float a horseshoe. If you don´t have a horseshoe laying around use your pistol or a rock, if they float your good to go.
Oh....you cain´t have cowboy coffee without Rawhide and Saddle Blankets......that´s Jerky and Tortilas
YUUUUMY


----------



## SueC

CCG, hey. I'm not sure if you like donkeys or if you've seen this:

Trumpet and Donkey - YouTube

Donkeys are funny about things like trumpets or recordings of other donkeys braying. Our donkeys wake us up by 7.30 every morning if we aren't up yet, to let us know they are poor starving creatures in need of nourishment (when they are actually on gradual weight reduction to prevent laminitis and other diseases, after coming to us obese two years ago, and they are still carrying a fair bit of excess fat).

Thinking of you, as are lots of this group. :hug:


----------



## SueC

:rofl: No Amigoboy, the TARDIS is Dr Who's time-and-space travelling device and it's bigger on the inside, so I'm sure it could fit quite a few horses in it. ;-)


----------



## corgi

Good morning everyone! What a beautiful day. I am getting ready to go spend the whole day out at the farm, riding, and just hanging with the horses. Even packing a lunch. I will be committing a big fashion faux pas for a woman over 40: shorts and cowboy boots but I don't care. Want to be comfortable and get some sun on my legs!

Isabella has a spot on her lower lip that is all raw and horrible looking. She had a spot on her upper lip that looked the same way 2 weeks ago. It doesn't keep her from grazing, eating her grain, or her hay but I wish I knew what caused it. She was due for teeth floating in April but the vet said it could hold off for a few months due to the emergency vet bill for her leg, but I am afraid it could be causing her to bite her own lips so I scheduled a floating for June 5. The BO said sharp points usually affect the bite in the back of the mouth and I can't feel any real sharpness in her front teeth, but I feel guilty anyway. There is also the possibility that she has been eating some sort of weed in the pasture that is irritating her lips and if so, I refuse to take responsibility for that!

Hubby worked her from the ground last night. It is so fun to watch them. Hubby is a natural with horses. He just knows what to do and how to work with them. He is very calm and they like to please him. I think I posted the video of him and his horses before,,,I will see if i can find it again.

Hope everyone has a great day! Nickers, hope your ride goes well. Ccg, have fun at the cookout! Welcome Ragrobin!


----------



## corgi

Here it is! I love watching them:


----------



## SueC

amigoboy said:


> Is that the ocean Sue.
> Stoute horse!
> Might give Amigo a run for his oats.
> Does he do cows?


He thinks so! ;-) This is from a couple of years ago, when we first got our own land. NB: In winter he's nearly black, in summer he lightens up and a lot of chestnut comes through - his mother is a chestnut - in case you don't recognise him.


----------



## Stan

amigoboy said:


> Nobody told me about HorseMonday :-(
> Being the newest memeber figurs I´d be the last too know


 
Only TJ has horse Monday the rest of us ride each day but don't tell her that it gets right up her nose and she has been known to get her own back on me.


----------



## Stan

Just a little on smooth trotting.

Bugs. There is not another horse like him he is so rough even at a walk. I think it is because he has a short back its like his shoulders are joined to his butt but it does give one a midd drift work out. No need for stomach exercises 5 minutes on Bugs is all that is needed. I don't have a six pac but the keg is getting smaller. On the bright side he can spin on a dime, take off like a rocket, and throw buckets around. Out of the three I have had he is the roughest but he has personality.

Amigo a couple of photos of the beach riding I get to do now and again








































SWMBO playing at a music festival

The beach is 60 miles long from head to tail and the ocean is called the Tasman which is known as the ditch. Its 1200 miles of ocean between SueC and my place. On the other coast of NZ its the Pacific and nothing inbetween until we get to the States for that coffee you mentioned.


----------



## tjtalon

amigoboy said:


> Nobody told me about HorseMonday :-(
> Being the newest memeber figurs I´d be the last too know


Was going to explain, but Eole beat me to it! Yup, that's HorseMonday"...!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Only TJ has horse Monday the rest of us ride each day but don't tell her that it gets right up her nose and she has been known to get her own back on me.



Who, lil' ol' me? Never.:lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sue C-I have a donkey-she came as a companion to my Morgan mare Wendy. She likes to chew Wendy's tail-it is a lot shorter then when I got her, but we now have plastic lattice panels between their pens, so that should put an end to it. She was obese, too-it sure takes a long time to get rid of all those "lumps & bumps". I got them last September & only got a few rides in them before I started going downhill. I got the young Peruvian in October-how I wish I could have ridden her more- so smooth. Now I will have to find them new homes-something I never wanted to do.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are picks from my rides yesterday and this morning for Ccg and Terry to enjoy.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Northernstar

Gorgeous horse/scenic photos from around the globe! What a treat. DH is doing cool stuff with his dad this week end, so it's been me and the 'big beasts', (horses) and 'little beasts' Benjamin and Peeps... I love it! 
After a.m. chores, I made a quick lunch and drove out to a beloved wilderness lake... haven't shared this one yet. I think there's 2 or 3 cabins on the far side. DH and I quietly fish here in the summer. The water was like glass as always


----------



## Northernstar

Today's lunch on a 'table' fit for royalty- a 70 yr old white pine stump- I'd have it no other way


----------



## Northernstar

Raise your hand if you were a kid in the '70's and remember Woodsy The Owl commercials- "Give a hoot, don't pollute!"


----------



## Northernstar

Then back home for hrs and hrs of chores and 'horsing around' - mostly chores, however! I discovered Tree Swallow eggs (very welcome!) in nestbox #'s 1 and 4- exact size as the Eastern Bluebird


----------



## Northernstar

As I was mucking poo and perusing nest boxes, my 1,100 lb lawn mowers were at work again in another portable paddock I threw together haha
* Notice the teeny baby leaves on deciduous trees as of yet... thank goodness for conifers in the meantime!!


----------



## Eole

Rick, love the ear-shots!

Corgi, I don't think horses can "bite their lips" like we do. The teeth floating is for back teeth, so stop feeling guilty. Reaction to some plant would make sense. If you can go in her pasture and look for suspect plants, you can post the pictures here, maybe we can help identifying it.

Stan, I really want to ride in NZ, your country is so beautiful. SWMBO is a musician-singer? Wow! Any video performance you could post?

Amigo, Mistral is 14yo. She's our visitor's mount, as she is quiet under saddle. We got her as a yearling with a purpose of having a driving-sleigh horse, to work in the maple bush. We never finished her harness training, but still hopeful we will eventually (sleigh rides and maple syrup, sounds nice) She foundered 4 years ago and getting her back to work is a slow process. Your Amigo has some Canadian blood if he's got Morgan in him. And back to Darley: you mean THE Darley arabian TB foundation sir?

Sue, your link is interesting but not totally accurate. The French Trotter was developed 1-2 centuries later than the Canadian horse, at a time where Canada had become an English colony with no more ties to France. That's why I said they likely share ancestors in common but can hardly have influenced each other. 

No horse story here, besides usual daily chores. Studying for a trauma training on Monday-Tuesday; I'll be staying in a hotel down-town Montreal. Maybe I should include ear-plugs in my luggage. :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Well, now that I've bombarded this thread with today's happenings, I must sign out and feed some mares out back who are at this moment staring at the window with 6 ears up  

Have a wonderful evening, and CCG, enjoy that awesome BBQ!! You know Stan is incredibly jealous and would be there if plane tickets didn't cost a zillion dollars


----------



## corgi

Northernstar- I think we had the same lunch today!

Eole, thanks! No more guilt. I will look out there tomorrow and see if I can find anything. 

Had a great day out on the farm. Finally learned how to cue for the correct lead on a canter. Being a trail rider, it was never a real need for me to learn that, but Isabella obviously knew and she remembered her cues right away. After working on the ground and in saddle in the arena for about 2 hours, the BO and I switched horses for fun and hit the trail. She has a beautiful arab. It was fun riding her. She feels completely different from Isabella. She is more "bouncy" but it is a soft bouce, if that makes sense. 

Tomorrow is a big day for us. We bought our trailer in November and haven't used it yet. Tomorrow is the day. We are trailering to a huge equestrian center that is about 6 miles away. (Perfect distance for our first time). It has a cross country course, miles and miles of trails, an indoor arena, and river access. The ground fee is $35 per horse...kind of steep, especially when there are free trails we could go to instead, but those are about 20 miles away. I would rather pay the money and stay closer for the innaugural trip! I really hope all goes well. I am a bit of a worrier.

This is where we are going:

http://www.kellysfordequestrian.com


----------



## Koolio

Busy horse day today! After we had our fill of snakes, geckos and lizards at the reptile show, I got busy cleaning up my tack room. I washed up all the winter blankets and put them in the attack for summer storage and pulled out all the spring sheets and fly blankets. I also organized and swept up the tack room. Here is the result of my labour.









My daughter was home today so we worked with Cheeky Pony. Today was her first ride since she broke her leg. Because she is still very green, we weren't sure how much she would remember but she was awesome. Here is a quick pic of DD and Cheeky.









Koolio and Sam also helped supervise.









Once we finished with Himmy (aka Cheeky), my daughter and I took Sam and Koolio out for a hack for about an hour. It was a beautiful day and nice to take advantage of the weather.

Tomorrow the forcast is for rain, so a good day to catch up indoors and switch out the winter clothing (I think it is safe now). I am also waiting for some moisture before I drop some seed in the pasture and plant my garden.


----------



## ragrobin4

Eole said:


> Welcome Ragrobin!
> I love goats. NM's mom raises goats. Do you milk them or just as pets?


 No, I don't milk them...they are meat goats. I've had dairy goats before though and milked them, about 12 year ago. The milk was mild and tasty. 

We don't eat the meat goats either, but would like to in the future.


----------



## amigoboy

SueC said:


> He thinks so! ;-) This is from a couple of years ago, when we first got our own land. NB: In winter he's nearly black, in summer he lightens up and a lot of chestnut comes through - his mother is a chestnut - in case you don't recognise him.
> 
> Sunsmart Chasing Cattle - YouTube


Oh man....he wasn´t even trying, he could have worked that cow into the ground. He make a good cutting horse.
He look´s like Amigo when he gets his tail up.
Last years cow work, moving a few doggys up to the North pasture. Neighbors cows, they get out sometimes, he call´s me to help him get the ******s back in.


----------



## amigoboy

Stan said:


> Only TJ has horse Monday the rest of us ride each day but don't tell her that it gets right up her nose and she has been known to get her own back on me.


Now I got it Stan everyday but monday is our day for pics and flics.
Beautifull photos man. 
Say you horse has a stiff trott....bet he´s got a good walk and a smooth galopp. I´v noticed that about some horses, good at one - rough on the other.
Amigo is so stiff he can jare out you Eye teeth but one beautifull run and a smooth walk once he´s limbered up.
Ami the old Fjord is just the opposite.


----------



## SueC

Cacowgirl said:


> Sue C-I have a donkey-she came as a companion to my Morgan mare Wendy. She likes to chew Wendy's tail-it is a lot shorter then when I got her, but we now have plastic lattice panels between their pens, so that should put an end to it. She was obese, too-it sure takes a long time to get rid of all those "lumps & bumps". I got them last September & only got a few rides in them before I started going downhill. I got the young Peruvian in October-how I wish I could have ridden her more- so smooth. Now I will have to find them new homes-something I never wanted to do.


No, that's not what we think about when we acquire animals, is it, but actually we really should, no, since none of us live forever and any of us could have a sudden accident anytime no matter what our age. I've given my 75yo father contingency for the three young horses he really wanted to acquire after age 70, he knows they'll be with me, but if I go early, then what? My husband is supportive of the horses but not a horse person so I'm not sure he could cope on his own with them. Hmmm. This is so complex, especially if you have animals that need special handling or are really bonded to you.

I know _a very little_ of what you are facing...five years ago when the right recurrent laryngeal nerve to my voice box suddenly failed, they CTd me and there was a shadow on my lungs that might have been cancer, which would have explained the nerve problem. We were aware that if that were the case, there was a less than 5% chance of survival after 5 years. Waiting for clarification was a dark dark night - we just fell in a heap and cried, we didn't know what to do, we'd only gotten married that year. We decided there and then that if it was cancer, at those odds I wasn't even going to attempt the misery of chemo. Next day we heard that the shadow was a scanning artifact, not cancer, but that night has never left us because it impressed on us how unexpectedly life can just turn on you.

None of that is fair and I really feel for you. I personally believe in an afterlife but it was a real reality check when I was actually potentially staring death in the face. I kind of went adrift and surreal. Obviously that's normal when you're in shock, and probably I would have worked through that, and one day I may have to, since not all of us get no notice. I did learn there was a real difference between holding a strong _belief_ that there is light at the end of the dark tunnel of human existence, and having that fill my heart and my soul. Again, I think by the grace of God that would have come, and will indeed come when it's my own time to go.

A long long time ago, I was 15 and naive and innocent in this world and just discovering the underbelly of the dark side of this world. I was listening to a radio programme during the apartheid era and they were interviewing an African woman who had been through an ordeal in her country. She was arrested while heavily pregnant because one of her family were suspected of political activism. She recounted what happened to her at the police station: They made her strip naked and insulted her and spat on her, and started burning her with cigarette butts. Eventually they started punching her and when she was on the ground they jumped up and down on her stomach. She went into labour there and then and gave birth to a stillborn and the policemen gave her a bucket and told her to clean up her mess.

I was 15 and comparatively sheltered and this person's reality just horrified me, and the depths of evil of which humans are capable horrified me, and I went to God with that one. I wasn't sure I wanted to be alive in a world where that sort of thing could go on. And this is one of the times in my life I actually had a really profound experience of God, whom I was essentially approaching with the age-old philosophical problem of evil, and everything else that's unfair while I was at it, and my _why, why, why_ was responded to with this unbelievable sense of being enfolded in love, and with God letting me know that his empathy with everyone going through darkness was greater than even the most empathic of us could imagine, and that _he himself had been through it in person_ and also vicariously with everyone, and that the mountain he had for us was higher that the pit was deep, and that his light would one day erase all darkness and that the joy we would have would wipe all the unutterable sadness away.

I've never forgotten that. It helped me cope with this world and hope for the better things to come. I don't share this very often because it's hard to put it into words without sounding cheesy or like I'm on a pulpit or something, and because words are to that reality what drawing left-handed with charcoal would make of the most beautiful face you've ever seen - not very flattering a representation probably! But I wanted to try to share with you what comforts me in the face of awfulness.

I'm thinking of you. God bless. :hug:


----------



## amigoboy

Northernstar.
That looks a lot like Sweden.
Yummy trail pack.
Happy to ´say people over here do a lot of recycling. Junkers are truned in for recycleing so we don´t have them trashing up the Place........(not all but most).
We have what´s called ALLA MANS RÄTTS! means everyone has the right to walk, bike, ride, camp, pick mushrooms and barrys anywhere as long as you do no damage and are 200 meters from the house. Sweden is kinda unick in that.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Here are picks from my rides yesterday and this morning for Ccg and Terry to enjoy.
> View attachment 442338
> 
> 
> View attachment 442346
> 
> 
> View attachment 442354
> 
> 
> View attachment 442362
> 
> 
> View attachment 442370
> 
> 
> View attachment 442378
> 
> 
> View attachment 442386
> 
> 
> View attachment 442394
> 
> 
> View attachment 442402
> 
> 
> View attachment 442410


Want to comment and thank Rick for the beautiful pictures,,
...this is my first attempt to post from the tablet...whew:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

amigoboy said:


> Now I got it Stan everyday but monday is our day for pics and flics.
> Beautifull photos man.
> Say you horse has a stiff trott....bet he´s got a good walk and a smooth galopp. I´v noticed that about some horses, good at one - rough on the other.
> Amigo is so stiff he can jare out you Eye teeth but one beautifull run and a smooth walk once he´s limbered up.
> Ami the old Fjord is just the opposite.


Oh no, new guy friend! Every day is HorseDay, I just happen to have only one to make the most of a lifelong desire. Role has sweetly teased me, as my little HorseMondays are her "weekly soap".


----------



## tjtalon

Almost have the hang of the tablet except it refused to let me spell e...s name right...have to look at the settings.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, I can't quite express the impact your post had on me...and I won't go into the "why"; it's for CCGirl, but all much of what you said I can relate to. Thank you for sharing. (My 15 y/o reality come-uppin's came w/VietNam & race riots...&* I didn't understand why the adults around me didn't seem to care whatsoever...was a turning point for me, as am one of those weirdo-ultra-sensitive types). Anyway..thank you for sharing such a gut level thing.


----------



## SueC

TJ: Welcome... I'm one of those ultra-sensitive weirdo types too. 

And now because I promised it seven weeks ago when my girl passed on:






My mare looooved being groomed, so we recorded a session a few years back. I looked at the body language between her and me and saw the long, long, fond relationship between the two of us written all over. And she was so beautiful, even aged 30 as in that clip, it just hit me like a ton of bricks.






Here I just hopped on her bareback after two years of total retirement except lunging (aerobics for the elderly), and my legs were all forward because of the huge barrel of her thorax, always huge because of her massively sprung ribs and wide chest, and now even more so because too much good life on the pasture! ;-) When you consider this small mare was only 14.2hh and I'm 180cm (5'11") with giraffe legs, it's quite amazing she doesn't seem like a pony being ridden by a giant. It's all in the horse's working conformation... all the ancestors bred for work.

If the clips play haltingly on this page, just click the little icon on the bottom of each frame that lets you view it in you-tube direct.

I'm still tearing up watching these, both because I lost her and because I am so unbelievably grateful to have had her.


----------



## SueC

amigoboy said:


> Oh man....he wasn´t even trying, he could have worked that cow into the ground. He make a good cutting horse.
> He look´s like Amigo when he gets his tail up.


And when Sunsmart first saw a cow, he nearly fainted! :rofl: And my mare, whom you see at the start of the clip, was like, "C'mon...it's a cow!" - having been foaled on a place with cattle. She taught him a thing or two. And how very smarmy he got when he realised the cattle were more spooked by him than vice versa! This produced joyous antics like caught on that clip.

You know what gets me - and this is for HappyPlace too, who's adopting a SB? All those people who say, "But can they trot? Can they canter? Can they change leads?" - well ahem, yes, they are horses, and unless you have a natural pacing/ gaited line, it's business as usual. This fellow is a trotting line - and he's doing all of the above in this short clip. Very smooth ride and dead steady and surefooted on rough trails.




> Last years cow work, moving a few doggys up to the North pasture. Neighbors cows, they get out sometimes, he call´s me to help him get the ******s back in.


That front cow looks like our Shorthorns over here, and there's one that looks Friesian! Nice photo.

Raining here all weekend. Reading, DVD and HF weekend...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!

Phew! A lot of catching up to do!!!

We had a very successful, FABULOUS trip and trail ride yesterday. Our maiden voyage was a HUGE success!!:happydance::happydance:

Luckily we left plenty early because this girl, in her haste typed in the wrong address into the GPS and google maps....so we had to reroute ourselves to another part of the park....but it all worked out well.

Jay loaded and unloaded well...he looky-looed but was calm as can be.

There was about eight of us signed up for the guided tour. We traveled a little over an hour into the next state. Their state parks are really horse friendly. Every human we passed on the trail was very respectful of the horses.

We traversed through groomed trails, a couple bridges and water crossings. Jay didn't blink an eye.

What he DID do was want to JOG a good portion. I think it was the horse in back of him that made him feel like he needed to push it, but through much of the trip I had to hold him back a touch...which we all know is not how he rides at home by himself. BUT, it was fun having a little jig under my seat.:lol:

I'll take jig and jog as long as he goes where I point his nose...which he did perfectly.

Our guided trip was a little over two hours, and then M and I took a lunch break and headed out again by ourselves. We rode another 2 hours.. Why travel all that distance and not make a day of it....right?

Jay wasn't as jiggy this time through. It was more relaxed and our guys were tired, but we scoped out more of the area.

Oh forgot to mention how nice it was to have Ms horse and Jay get along. They stood on the side of the trailer and shared hay. . I only have memories of my mare Butterscotch who was NOT horse friendly. She kicked. So to know I have a horse who can be buddies with others is a HUGE deal to me.

Oh another funny...at least to me....we would stop here and there to hear the naturalist talk about the fauna....Jay really didn't want any part in that....he is so much like my departed Maggie....."if we are going to hike....dang it, that's what we are doing!" No standing around for those two. I joked with M.....would you say they are like their owner? :lol::lol: I'm not one who likes to stand and f--t around.....LETS DO THIS!!! :lol: that's my attitude.:wink: hence why my body is so best up....

My body held up pretty well considering the length in the saddle. The back stretches are definitely helping. M is a good 10'years younger than me and never complained of soreness.....was I like that at 30?:lol:

I got lots of pics to share. I still have to send them over to my iPad. I need to get out tot the barn tho....left the horses out all night. Finally got up the nerve...but like corgi...I worry.:?

I'll be back!


----------



## amigoboy

tjtalon said:


> Oh no, new guy friend! *Every day is HorseDay*, I just happen to have only one to make the most of a lifelong desire. Role has sweetly teased me, as my little HorseMondays are her "weekly soap".


HorseDay EveryDay, Amen to that. not evey day can be a riding day, but when I can Life feels so great.


----------



## amigoboy

SueC said:


> And when Sunsmart first saw a cow, he nearly fainted! :rofl: And my mare, whom you see at the start of the clip, was like, "C'mon...it's a cow!" - having been foaled on a place with cattle. She taught him a thing or two. And how very smarmy he got when he realised the cattle were more spooked by him than vice versa! This produced joyous antics like caught on that clip.
> 
> You know what gets me - and this is for HappyPlace too, who's adopting a SB? All those people who say, "But can they trot? Can they canter? Can they change leads?" - well ahem, yes, they are horses, and unless you have a natural pacing/ gaited line, it's business as usual. This fellow is a trotting line - and he's doing all of the above in this short clip. Very smooth ride and dead steady and surefooted on rough trails.
> 
> * Love the videos Sue. You make me feel guilty, I´m just too cowboy, the only time I brush Amigo is when we saddle up and then it´s only the saddle/girth area. I did some when he first came but after I got done he´d head for his favorit mud wallor for a good roll, so I gave up.*
> *You know this message fad has really taken hold, people spend bu-ku $ on a massur, I tell them to invest the Money on a good Rykt Brush (like the one you got there), it´s the best message you can give a horse......(I use a $1 floor scouring brush, works great).*
> 
> 
> That front cow looks like our Shorthorns over here, and there's one that looks Friesian! Nice photo.
> 
> Raining here all weekend. Reading, DVD and HF weekend...


*Their Young milk cows that will be breed this years and go into milking.*
*We had some Heavy thunder storms here, gives me migranes.*

*I thought you were a LONG TALL SALLY! I didn´t Think that Standi you were riding on the beach could be that small.*
*Amigo is 160cm, I´m 172cm. I need a stool to get in the saddle. I should have bought me a Montana Piggmy Ponny, but the price was right for him and there was something there that told me he´d be a good trail horse for me in my old age.*

*Hope everybody is having a Happy Trail Ride this week end.*
*Amigo*


----------



## SueC

Amigoboy: Amigo is 5cm taller than Sunsmart, who's 15.2hh / ~155cm. Oh, the Scandinavian right-of-way, it's super: To an extent that happens in other European countries. It's so frustrating that in Australia, every private property is fenced and to ride on it is trespass. So we have this wide, wide, sparsely populated land, but the only places you can do decent trails is on crown land - i.e. State Forests/State Forestry Plantations. Not allowed in National Parks of course. If you don't live near crown land you have to float to it. We live near crown land forests, but I have to illegally ride across a private tree plantation to get to it, and I can't ask for permission because it's owned by a corporation and they can't officially say yes because of public liability. Sigh. Riding on roads in Australia is a death wish because we have so many total idiots on the road here who fall into two categories: 1) Pig ignorant about horses, horse behaviour and courtesy, or 2) Sadistic and enjoy purposely trying to get horses to freak by revving close to them, driving at them, sounding the horn, throwing things from windows. The police don't care! I've known several people whose horses were hit by idiot drivers and expired, no legal action open to them. Grrr.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, Sue, once you hear that word Cancer, your life changes. & even though one might beat it for awhile, it does tend to come back whether you have treatment or not. The hardest thing was calling my poor DH & telling him it was back, with a vengeance. I did wait until I knew all the animals were fed (he's a creature of habit) but we are adjusting to the news. What is hard, is some new people in the 'hood, that just moved here, have a favored treatment that they believe is helping their cancer, & they want you to try it-it's a difficult situation.

Your horse is beautiful, even @ 30 years of age, & you looked great on her. I had my Arab mare for 17 years & , oh, the times we had! I could ride her in a group, or she loved just going out w/me, so we could set our own pace-she was a Khemosabi granddaughter & looked a lot like him.

Last night was just a small potluck before putting the meat down in the pit-today the pit will be opened in the afternoon for the main party. Did OK last night-we were there for a couple of hours, but I sure slept last night! But 2 hours is probably about it for me sitting outside.

NM-So glad you had a such a great time & Jay was an angel-for the most part. As they get used to going in the trailer to fun places, it gets even easier!

DH is going to help a neighbor this morning, so I'll be on my own for awhile. I don't expect any problems, but if I need help, my neighbors are at the ready.

Thanks for all the encouragement & kind words-it means a lot.


----------



## SueC

Stan, those scenery photos are magnificent and your other half looks like a really cool cat!! Does she serenade you while you are washing dishes? ;-)


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..we did it!!!

We successfully trailered our horses to Kelly's Ford and rode for about 2 hours. If the horses were in better shape, we would have stayed longer but it was 84 degrees and they did a lot of cantering and trotting and we didn't want to push them on their first trip out.

I couldn't be happier with how it went. Isabella loaded on the 2nd try at the farm and on the first try to go back home. LOL. She pawed at the floor until we started moving but if I yelled at her to stop, she did.

We encountered a campsite and "been there, done that" Scuffy had an issue with the tents and the campfire. We ended up,leaving because Scuffy acted like he was going to blow a gasket..labored breathing and crazy eyes, but we came back before we left and Jeff made him walk through the site. Isabella never blinked an eye.

We had to walk past a paddock with a horse in it that started running and bucking and kicking at the fence. Isabella gave one jump to the right and then that was it.

I worry that both horses may be sore tonight since they did more today than they have done in a long time. We ran up some steep hills and they probably used muscles they didn't know they have since there are no hills at the farm. They aren't the only ones. I hurt! But it is a good hurt.

Ccg, good to see you on here today. It sounds like you have good neighbors and friends. You mentioned treatment. Have the doctors given you any options at all?
Of course, if this is too personal. i understand.

I am learning how to edit youtube videos. I added music to this one, mainly to hide my voice as I am laughing and talking to Isabella while we were cantering today. 
I really need to shut up while I am riding. You can see her ears pivoting back to listen to me. She is probably thinking, can't she just be quiet and enjoy the ride.


----------



## corgi

Excuse the one pic per post...ipad only does it this way. Here are the steeds after the ride. Scuffy lost some weight over the winter but is slowly putting it back on. Isabella looks chubby next to him.


----------



## corgi

We found a shady spot to take a break.


----------



## corgi

Hubby and Scuffy...or Scuffers, Scuffmuffin, or Scuffmeister. He answers to all forms of Scuff.:lol:

Love both these guys!


----------



## corgi

When we arrived there, we tried to tie them on opposite sides but Scuffy wanted to be close to Isabella, so this is how they stood to be saddled. I'd say they are pretty bonded.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> TJ: Welcome... I'm one of those ultra-sensitive weirdo types too.
> 
> And now because I promised it seven weeks ago when my girl passed on:
> 
> Sue Grooming Snowstorm - YouTube
> 
> My mare looooved being groomed, so we recorded a session a few years back. I looked at the body language between her and me and saw the long, long, fond relationship between the two of us written all over. And she was so beautiful, even aged 30 as in that clip, it just hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Sue Riding Snowstorm - YouTube
> 
> Here I just hopped on her bareback after two years of total retirement except lunging (aerobics for the elderly), and my legs were all forward because of the huge barrel of her thorax, always huge because of her massively sprung ribs and wide chest, and now even more so because too much good life on the pasture! ;-) When you consider this small mare was only 14.2hh and I'm 180cm (5'11") with giraffe legs, it's quite amazing she doesn't seem like a pony being ridden by a giant. It's all in the horse's working conformation... all the ancestors bred for work.
> 
> If the clips play haltingly on this page, just click the little icon on the bottom of each frame that lets you view it in you-tube direct.
> 
> I'm still tearing up watching these, both because I lost her and because I am so unbelievably grateful to have had her.


I just loved this, Sue! Her ears had that uber relaxed look, and you could tell she was thinking, "That's right, Mum! Right there is my itchy spot!" Very precious


----------



## corgi

Sue, loved the videos. I am glad you have them to watch. I have hours of video and pictures of Isabella in hopes that when she is gone, they will be enjoyable to watch. I imagine it is still painful at this point, but I can tell how special she was and how special your bond was. Hugs,


----------



## Northernstar

I've been at it all day, and need to get some dinner- this time for myself first! haha

*Koolio*: Your daughter is just lovely on that horse, and I'll bet it was as much of a treat to have her home for a visit as it is with our boys! What a tack room, btw! Really nice. 70's today, believe it or not, and the baby leaves are maturing fast! Oh, had a hike today, and there was a young N Water Snake swimming across.... I thought of your son, and tried to get a photo but he was too fast! I love those! I'm a gal who's not afraid of snakes... in this state anyway  

*Amigo*: I had heard that many Scandinavian countries are big on recycling, and that's great! I think I saw a documentary once on Holland (?), where the gov't hands out the garbage bags and only so much waste is allowed... Nonetheless, we are big about it @ our house, and recycle everything possible. Glad you enjoyed the photos! The lakes up here are very nice  

*Corgi*: Your trail ride photos were so awesome, and was clear everyone had a great time-man and beast alike! 

*Ccg*: What a super community you have to enjoy picnics and such with! And a wonderful husband. I want you to know that as of the day you shared your illness, I've kept my promise to remember you in my prayers every morning.... You are a model of stealth and determination to look forward to all that life can bring you, and with happiness. I'd do the same if it were me. _You're simply awesome_. God bless you! 

*P.S.* Corgi, never apologize for sending a line-up of photos! Have you seen what I've done to this poor thread? haha


----------



## Northernstar

I'm still in a grubby t-shirt and shorts and need a shower and






dinner! DH just came in, and no turkey for Dad, (even though DH called one in!) but not surprised as things have to be closer these days for him to get anything. They had a great time anyway! 

Only 1 photo to bombard you with this time-I had to smile when coming out of the pole barn with the girls' buckets (just a little soaked timothy pellets w/minerals). They were in different spots grazing when I went in, but upon coming out, this is what was waiting for me... So cute! They heard the familiar sounds of the buckets/pellets, and "Zing!"


----------



## corgi

Finally had time to go back and read a few pages. 

Koolio, so glad to see Cheeky Pony back under saddle. 
And your tack room looks great!


----------



## SueC

Corgi, that close-up with you and Isabella says it all!  Wonderful. You know what's funny? All that brigade at the main forum who make statements like, "A horse doesn't love a person, only tolerates them" (well, maybe that's to do with _your_ attitude, buddy!), and, "A horse doesn't respond to praise" (BS!!!!!) and "If a horse does anything dangerous for any reason, I'll shoot it" (the really dangerous thing in the equation is usually the person and their aggressive ignorance)

There's a subculture of riders who maybe should spend time with motorcycles instead of horses, or who ought to be drill sergeants in the military, or program robots for fun. One of the things I really love about this group here is that you all love your horses and treat them with consideration and kindness, and that if something went wrong you'd be asking what your own contribution was, and working on fixing the problem, instead of blaming the horse.


----------



## SueC

Koolio, that's exactly how I want our equipment shed to look one day: Neat, tidy, in alphabetical order! However, unfortunately it's one of the many things way down in priority on our lengthy to-do list right now. Thanks for posting a goalpost!  Isn't it *so* satisfying to have a result like that?


----------



## corgi

So true Sue! I completely believe that horses are capable of having affection for other horses and people! For Isabella, it took a long time. She had never experienced "love". She was used as a tool her whole life and truly only tolerated people. The first 1.5 years I had her, I knew she was only tolerating me. I could feel she had a wall up around her. I kept at it, and was able to break through that wall. Now, she comes to the gate when I call her, when I praise her and love on her, she visibly relaxes. She still has her moments when the wall comes up, but it is happening less frequently. 

Scuffy has been a love bug from the start. The love he has for Jeff is obvious to anyone who sees them. There was a time two winters ago when Jeff couldn't get out to see him for 2 weeks and Scuffy got seriously depressed. He was being well taken care of and others were giving him attention, but he literally made himself sick. Had to get the vet out and everything. When Jeff finally got back out to see him, Scuff got better. That is more than tolerance of humans..that is love and that means we owe these creatures more than just treating them as livestock or equipment.

I understand that others on the main forum are afraid of young riders viewing their horses as "pets" because of the need for respect and safety...but there is a place for respect, leadership, and love in a human/horse relationship.


----------



## corgi

Oh, one more thing....it sure would be easier to view them as just livestock...then maybe I wouldn't be sitting here wondering if both horses are sore from the ride today. Worrying that they may have stone bruises from the times we had to cross gravel roads, pulled muscles from running up steep hills for the first time, and even worrying that they didn't drink enough when they got back.

But, I just can't help it. I love them so much. I have affection for every horse at that farm, even the grumpy Quarab that hates my guts.


----------



## Happy Place

I'm thinking about this girl. Turbos Miss Te | New Vocations
She's a pacer, which is giving me some pause. The plus side is that she has done a lot of trails. If you watch her video, her gait is weird, it may be that she is just learning to canter and I don't think the rider is helping her very well. I think she is very pretty though!

No horses for me this weekend. We are going gang busters to get caught up around here. Repairing screens, replacing mower blades...and mowing and mowing and mowing! LOL I should have it finished tomorrow morning. We still have some logs to cut up from our spring tree trim, the rest went to the fire pit. We moved the baby chicks out to the main coop. The big girls had a screaming hissy fit! We have a fence between the two groups so they can get aquainted. By fall we should be collecting 19 eggs a day!

Our lab is not feeling good today. I think he hurt his back. He doesn't want to go up and down stairs and was having trouble laying down. His tail is down and his back legs shake as he tries to lay down. If he isn't moving better tomorrow, it's off to the vet for him.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - a number of years ago, we tried a pacer to buy and passed on him. The gait was very uncomfortable and he had difficulty cantering. Basically, all we could get him to does to pace very fast. He also moved both legs on one side together, similar to the video of the horse you are looking at. The side to side motion was very uncomfortable to sit. Are there any trotters available? Good luck on finding the perfect horse!
Sorry to hear your lab isn't well. I hope he is better tomorrow.

Corgi and. Nicker - it looks like you both had a great weekend riding!

Northerstar - the horses look happy.. Mine are always Johnny on the spot when they see me bring out the buckets. Yes it was nice to have my daughter home for a day. She is loving her working student position and is becoming quite an accomplished horsewoman. 

Sue - I enjoyed your videos. Snowstorm sure seems to have enjoyed her grooming! Thank you for the compliments on the tack room. I love having a barn now and am quite fussy about keeping it clean and organized. Tack just has a tendency to become strewn all over if you don't watch it carefully.:lol:

I woke up to a lush green pasture full of yellow dandelions. Beautiful! It rained on and off today, but I managed to get some gardening and yard work done. The new tractor is AWESOME for mowing grass! What a difference from the old one. No riding today with the rain, but the three amigos got lots of scratches and got to go out on the fresh grass. It feels so good to have spring finally here!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, those scenery photos are magnificent and your other half looks like a really cool cat!! Does she serenade you while you are washing dishes? ;-)


Yeh You missed a bit on that plate and don't forget to put the coffee on


----------



## tjtalon

Hope everyone has a good holiday day today! Monday is my usual day off, of course, but today I get paid 8 hrs for it, so that's nice.

Has been raining a lot all week (& hail, but the tornadoes skirted around where I am). Will go out to Janice's place & no doubt be slogging thru mud. Hopefully she's had some recent muck help.

A lot of posting lately, just got caught up on all of it. Enjoyed all the pictures & videos very much!

Later, all..


----------



## Cacowgirl

NorthernStar-Thank you so much for your continued thoughts & prayers. I stayed at the picnic for a couple of hours. DH had spent the morning helping a neighbor move a few tons of brick-so he was very hungry! They have some more to move today, but his brother & wife are stopping by this morning, so they will have to finish w/out him. 

We will go to town tomorrow-get my disabled placard, some hay, & probably a few groceries & get ready for the company that is coming next W/E.

No treatment is being mentioned unless I want to do chemo, but it would just make me miserable & only for a few more days-no thanks! 

TJ-hope you have a good Horse Monday! How are the birds doing? We have lots of doves here and bluebirds & quail. And, of course sparrows & house finches.

Corgi-that was a lovely little video! I love the classic look of Isabella's face, and I'm such a sucker for a long mane-Scuff's is gorgeous! All those red waves!

Hope most of you will have some extra time today to spend w/the critters. Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, CCGirl, I hope I do too...I feel less than enthusiastic about mucking today, honestly, but it will be good to be around the horses. The round pen may be too slick & muddy for a lesson, but will see.

There always seems to be one parent or the other on the nest. Yesterday, while watching a dvd, one would fly out & another would fly in. Hoping to see baby robins soon!


----------



## tjtalon

Well...I was watching a dvd, the robins weren't...!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> Corgi, that close-up with you and Isabella says it all!  Wonderful. You know what's funny? All that brigade at the main forum who make statements like, "A horse doesn't love a person, only tolerates them" (well, maybe that's to do with _your_ attitude, buddy!), and, "A horse doesn't respond to praise" (BS!!!!!) and "If a horse does anything dangerous for any reason, I'll shoot it" (the really dangerous thing in the equation is usually the person and their aggressive ignorance)
> 
> There's a subculture of riders who maybe should spend time with motorcycles instead of horses, or who ought to be drill sergeants in the military, or program robots for fun. One of the things I really love about this group here is that you all love your horses and treat them with consideration and kindness, and that if something went wrong you'd be asking what your own contribution was, and working on fixing the problem, instead of blaming the horse.



Amen sister!!!! It takes two in a relationship..... No matter the beast.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> So true Sue! I completely believe that horses are capable of having affection for other horses and people! For Isabella, it took a long time. She had never experienced "love". She was used as a tool her whole life and truly only tolerated people. The first 1.5 years I had her, I knew she was only tolerating me. I could feel she had a wall up around her. I kept at it, and was able to break through that wall. Now, she comes to the gate when I call her, when I praise her and love on her, she visibly relaxes. She still has her moments when the wall comes up, but it is happening less frequently.
> 
> Scuffy has been a love bug from the start. The love he has for Jeff is obvious to anyone who sees them. There was a time two winters ago when Jeff couldn't get out to see him for 2 weeks and Scuffy got seriously depressed. He was being well taken care of and others were giving him attention, but he literally made himself sick. Had to get the vet out and everything. When Jeff finally got back out to see him, Scuff got better. That is more than tolerance of humans..that is love and that means we owe these creatures more than just treating them as livestock or equipment.
> 
> I understand that others on the main forum are afraid of young riders viewing their horses as "pets" because of the need for respect and safety...but there is a place for respect, leadership, and love in a human/horse relationship.


Amen again seesta!!!!:lol: Jay was a lot like Isabella when I first got him. A wall, his eyes would go blank when the saddle came out....he turned into a machine. That's all he knew. Now, he is the first one to come to the gate, he is by my side and always checking things out. A tender touch to his face is what he loves the most.

Being out with other horses on Saturday brought something out in him...a good something. He jogged and jigged....he was a happy, happy boy! And...he kept his mama a safe.:wink:

They know....they really know.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Pics from Saturday!

This is us introducing ourselves. Our leader is on the right. Nice, nice lady. Retired school teacher.

There were about 10 of us riding. Nice group.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A view of one of the trails. They were maintained really well. Not too stoney. Most of the horses there were barefoot. JYs feet are a tad chipped up now, but he's due for a pedi.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

They were telling me the vegetation on the roof keeps,the building warm In Winter, and cool in summer. We didn't get off to read the info...but thought it to be very cool!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm a happy gal!!:lol:

Oh, I waited so long for this maiden voyage.

It was so perfect....weather, company, other riders, and of course the horses....they did great.

Oh and do you like the shirt? Lol. Stopped off at TS Friday night for last minute supplies and found their clothes on sale. Gotta love a sale!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here we are...M and myself.

Our horses are so different in stature, aren't they?

A lot of people ooggled over her pony....I guess he has 'old QH look' to him...I'm really not that into lineage so I don't know....but I do love my big old Jay.:wink: look how proud he is standing there!!

Btw, we had a major turning point in our friendship. She confessed she has a difficult time with getting close to people. I said...no kidding....lol. So that is a step in the right direction!!. YEEHAA. Glad I didn't give up!


----------



## NickerMaker71

LUNCH TIME!!!:lol:

So thankful the boys got a long. Was leery when M tied her guy over with Jay. My old mare would have kicked the tar out of him....but she said, have faith....and they did great!

In fact....Jay seemed to prefer to eat out of Rs hay bag! Hahaha


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> I'm thinking about this girl. Turbos Miss Te | New Vocations
> She's a pacer, which is giving me some pause. The plus side is that she has done a lot of trails. If you watch her video, her gait is weird, it may be that she is just learning to canter and I don't think the rider is helping her very well. I think she is very pretty though!


She has a lovely build and attitude, and you're 100% right, the rider isn't helping at all, she's just letting the horse carry her instead of working with her, and this is a problem. The mare is still acting like she's in pacing hopples at the track. She's not been shown that riding is a different game with different rules - and this is something any pacer can learn if you teach it to them. I used to ride some of my father's pacers when they were still competing at the track, where they'd look like harness horses, but when ridden they looked like normal riding horses - because they were taught different sets of rules.

The mare's head carriage in the film is a track head carriage, and you don't want that when riding because she's going to want to pace and to mix up her canter (swing the wrong leg pair) with that head carriage, which is what you see on the video - however, you can also see on one of the photos she has a nice trot, except apparently noone has ever asked her for it when working. I recommend taking her out of the snaffle and into a mild curb for your re-training. New bit, new rules, plus the curb will encourage a lower head carriage and stop her nose poking out like that. My Sunsmart stargazed even worse when I first got him, and I put him in a Spanish snaffle, which is a port-mouthed mild curb with slotted D-rings. The rein is in the bottom slot and I also use a rope across the chest, attached to the girth, to thread the reins through to keep the reins low in relation to the bit, so that he can't switch off the curb action simply by raising his head. You can see this here on a photo of his early re-training:










(Click to enlarge for detail. His mouth isn't open by the way, he's just flapping his bottom lip!)

The Spanish snaffle still allows you to turn well, and get light contact with your horse. Remember to give the moment your horse gives. You could also ride in double reins and a port-mouthed pelham or double bridle, but this is simpler.

If I was re-training a horse like the one you're considering, I'd work on elementary dressage in the arena until I got her working like a normal riding horse, and that's before going on any trails. I'd start with walking work only, and teach her working, medium, extended, and collected walk, as well as teaching her different tempi - this mare needs slowing right down with the rate at which she is stepping (but remember she is only doing what she thinks people want from her, having not been taught otherwise). Halt and rein-back are also good to work on, and obviously you can practice arena figures at the walk.

When you get to trotting, she's going to probably take a while to figure out what you want. Pacers are more likely to pace when they are in a racing head carriage, and when they are on hard ground - so work on soft ground, and teach correct head carriage (at the walk first). Don't let her pace if you ask for a trot- if she paces, return her to a walk and immediately try again. When she tries a trot, praise and end-lesson for the day; do more in the next session, etc, and do the whole working, medium, extended, collected again, and working at slow versus fast step rate.

It may be helpful to practice slow walking versus fast walking, halt, rein-back, trot-on and slow versus fast trotting in-hand and with voice cues first, before you ride. Could make things simpler plus help you bond.

Best of luck and keep us posted. I think she looks like a great mare.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Yeh You missed a bit on that plate and don't forget to put the coffee on


Oh, you poor harried house husband! ;-) Why is it you put up with us meany women at all - is it a zen philosophy, or do you believe in redemptive suffering? ;-)


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> I'm thinking about this girl. Turbos Miss Te | New Vocations
> She's a pacer, which is giving me some pause. The plus side is that she has done a lot of trails. If you watch her video, her gait is weird, it may be that she is just learning to canter and I don't think the rider is helping her very well. I think she is very pretty though!


I really like that horse. If you watch the rider, she seems to be able to sit that gait pretty well. She is doing something of a stepping pace. I have ridden a horse with a gait like that and it was really smooth. If you want a horse to ride on trails and to have fun with, I would sure give her a chance.

Edit: I just read some of the other comments. I think the mare is lovely, but the only way you will know how she rides is to ride her.


----------



## SueC

Enjoyed your nice riding photos, NM71!  Goodnight from this corner of the globe, I'll be engaged in horizontal study of the inside of my eyelids while my American friends muck out, feed, and generally work hard! ;-)


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- That's exactly the program I was thinking for her. I'm unsure of the bit though. They keep saying that she has a very soft mouth and was trained by someone with very good hands at the track. The rider in the video looks like she is bouncing all over that mares mouth. She is 18, so I am worried that she may be too set in her ways. Is she too old to retrain?

They jsut adopted out a lovely gelding trotter that broke my heart! Patience, patience!


----------



## tjtalon

I'm happy that SueC is taking Stan on; tales a lot of my plate & she's much better at it...!

Nicker, you take such great pics, happy it was such a good ride!

I've been thinking about the recent conversation of "horses as friends/showing their affection..". I do agree, very much, that there's (still) a subculture of "horses as robots" (as those people do need to downgrade to motorcycles). I know they don't get cuddly or need to like a dog, they're not dogs; horses need their boundaries set, need to know who's leader, so that they are assured of being taken care of. Horses DO love, like Ladonas's post zeroes in on. Tommy gets very upset when his person isn't able to show up on a Saturday; he refuses to go to turn-out (Janice says) & stands by the gate to his pen, his head pressed against it.

Like today, every Monday I give Tommy an extra hug; I'm not his person, but he needs the love, & we're friends. I was thinking of Bailey when I saw the reference to some other person saying "they tolerate" (& I agree w/the comment, maybe it's YOU not the horse). Bailey came to Janice an upset horse w/potential. I've been told that she was picked on in the herd, so she developed an attitude of "Oh, I'll get you first then, before you hurt me", and transferred that to humans (lunging at someone bared teeth, etc). Janice said she's come a long way in the past 3 years.

Guess she has! Janice said, not long ago, that Bailey "doesn't let anyone in" & "is very willing, wants to please, but doesn't want to get hurt" (then Janice said that reminded her of me...lol?!) So, she's not "cuddly" (as Addie & Tommy are, but even then, I know these guys aren't dogs. But they're both affectionate towards me.)

Bailey loves to be groomed, & she was muddy today, so it took awhile & she almost snoozed thru the process. When I went to get her, I was just slow & confident (she can be hard to catch) & it only took a few minutes. I also told her that we are much alike, & that I will never, ever hurt her. Now, that can be seen an anthromorphizing (spelling wrong, I know), but it's not. Horses understand what you're saying, not w/language but with...something else.

That's my take on horse affection. Yes, they do. Yes, they respond or don't respond (or act like robots) depending on the human. And, some horses just don't like someone, for whatever reason. That's just life, I think. Everyone, human or horse, has a personality & baggage.

I didn't mean to go on so long w/this, but there it is. Have a couple of things to do, then will relate HorseMonday (is that still ok to do, or have I worn out my welcome on that?)


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> I didn't mean to go on so long w/this, but there it is. Have a couple of things to do, then will relate HorseMonday (is that still ok to do, or have I worn out my welcome on that?)


I would be disappointed if you did not tell us all about it.


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, my HorseMonday, since everyone is used to it, & hopefully amigo knows I'm not hijacking the day.

Pens/stalls were done really well on Tuesday. Janice has 2 new boarders that will self-clean, & also start helping out w/the rest during the week (the get board$ reduction for self-clean & helping out). The 2 ladies are friends, & their 2 new horses are rescues (just this week): 3 y/o gelding "Shooter", off the TB off the track for a blown knee, & 11 y/o TW mare "Walker". Both are skinny, & saw when Janice fed them, that they ate their hearts out. They'll be getting extra feed to build up. Shooter's owner came today, just before I went home. He's really pretty, even in his current state; he'll be a beautiful boy when he's built up.

Janice's Tux will be going to a rancher that wants him. He's not working out for what Janice needs; he's spooky, skittish, & has been biting EVERYONE in turn out. I was a little upset to find the marks of Tommy...he can be of offense to no one, & saw 2 on Bailey. Tux will go to the rancher this week. Janice said he needs to be a one-person horse, follows her around, but attacks everyone else, & can't deal w/other people being around him.

I mucked the boarders (6); very heavy & wet. Then got my lesson (will get one next week too, since one behind). As stated in last post, Bailey allowed to be caught easily. In the round pen (one side pretty much a huge puddle, but she was ok w/that), we worked first on a walk, lengthening & shortening stride. To help w/my balance & seat (& tendency to collapse into my right side) we did standing-in-stirrups-sitting-down on both walk & trot. Did some stretching back-to-fore on both sides, w/corresponding one-hand on reins for that, in walk, in between trotting (because I didn't want to stop trotting & Janice had to bring me in hand & do corrections w/my body). The standing in stirrups got difficult, because my left ankle wouldn't cooperate; it's full of metal & kept turning inwards.

After about 45 minutes, I admitted to being frustrated w/myself, for not being as far along as I want to be. Janice reminded me that I've only actually been RIDING (twice a month) for the past winter, that before that I've been ponied & led & just been "on", to release the fear from the crash (& release my body from the crash. That makes sense. Have only been on Bailey 3 times, first to get the feel of her, then the lunge line punching-the-air-trotting at the first part of this month, then today. I have to remember that there is no "goal" really, the journey is the thing. 

At the last trot I did, w/my right side still crunching & my shoulders doing "too much", I knew it was time to stop, but asked for one more trot...& I relaxed into it & got it right!! So, ended on a very good note, & rode (walked) Miss Bailey to the grooming post to be untacked. Gave her a good brushing & waled her home w/a pocketful of cookies.

It was a very good day. (Stopped by a Walgreen's on the way home & got generic brand Kurlex to tape up my ankle for next time...when I dismounted the darned thing collapsed on me, grr..)

Thank you all for letting me hijack this time period.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I would be disappointed if you did not tell us all about it.


I'll not ever stop, Celeste...who else can I talk to besides you'all?! I got momentarily over-sensitive......but being oversensitive is a good thing with horses, it's people that don't get it!:lol:


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> SueC- That's exactly the program I was thinking for her. I'm unsure of the bit though.  They keep saying that she has a very soft mouth and was trained by someone with very good hands at the track. The rider in the video looks like she is bouncing all over that mares mouth.


The reason I advocate not working her in a snaffle at first is to help her understand and more quickly transition into a lower head carriage, which a mild curb will help her learn very quickly. Most harness horses are driven in snaffles, but because of how they are taught to move on the track, they then associate that track head carriage with wearing a snaffle, and when you put a snaffle in them they go, "OK, time to put my head up and get into pacing mode." Since the snaffle's natural action is to raise the head, a horse that's got this sort of background _without having been ridden differently to harness racing from the start_ is, in our experience, best off going into a curb for re-training. It's a training aid to help the horse do the different thing we are wanting more easily and quickly.

It's great her trainer and driver had light hands, but this does not change that the way she has learnt to move and carry herself when working with us monkeys to date is different from what she needs to do when ridden. A lot of OTSBs never get taught the difference, and then people say, "Oh, those SBs can't trot or canter properly" when they have just gone on doing what they were trained to do in the first place, with noone actually teaching them anything different. Of course, in the paddock those sorts of horses usually move fine at the trot and canter (unless they are pacers/gaiters only by nature, which this mare isn't), they just think that for some strange reason we don't want it from them because that's what they were taught in harness. So when re-training you have to show them otherwise.

If you're thinking in any ways that the curb interferes with having a light mouth, it's not so - that's a common misconception. For instance, I'd rather put a beginner rider on a horse with a curb (or preferentially bitless) than a snaffle because the curb has a gradual rather than direct action on the jaw, so it reduces jolting to the mouth by an inexperienced rider. If you like I can dig up hyperlinks to these kind of discussions from the main forum, but actually, the best reference on bits and riding I've ever read was late Australian horse icon Tom Roberts' slim volume "Horse Control and the Bit" which even our bsms raves about, and he's not Australian!

More than half the battle with getting an OT harness horse to move differently is won when you can get them "on the bit" - and this is why Western riding, or pleasure riding not working with rein contact, getting the horse to yield at the poll etc is hardly going to result in the horse learning to do things differently.

And of course, if you'd had this mare from a yearling you'd never have taught her to move harness racing style to begin with!




> She is 18, so I am worried that she may be too set in her ways. Is she too old to retrain?
> 
> They jsut adopted out a lovely gelding trotter that broke my heart! Patience, patience!


Not too old to retrain if you work patiently and with tact, and lots of praise. Unlike her current rider, you need to start from the beginning. She's been a "good girl" moving harness style for so long, she needs to learn what a "good girl" she is when she learns a few different tricks. The thing is, with the basic things anyway you're not trying to teach her something she isn't already doing in her paddock, you're just trying to teach her that the new monkey doesn't want what made all the other monkeys happy. She's always done tap dancing, now you want to teach her ballet. She's athletic and looks smart and if you train her right, she'll cotton on quickly.

While the bit book I mentioned above is good, if you want to obtain any book to help with re-training, the best one I can recommend is the same author's "Horse Control - The Young Horse" which is about basic education, and covers just about every problem you'll encounter and its solution, and it's only a slim book at that, with lots of humorous anecdotes to illustrate points.

By the way, even if you re-train a trotter, while that removes the extra complication of switching off the auto-pace function they've been taught, you'll still have to re-train him/her in every other way OTSBs need to be re-trained to become "normal" under the saddle. Sunsmart was a trotter, and I still had to teach him all the stuff I went on about last post, plus canter-on on different leads etc - but then this has to be taught to any horse being educated for riding really...

This fella here:










A bit old and doddery in the photograph compared to at peak, when he was superbly muscled and swan-necked, but this is Chip, a stallion who was my father's most successful harness racer. I used to trail ride him for interesting fitness work while he was competing on track. He competed as a pacer and paces free-legged, but also trots, so when I rode him I could ask him for any of those gaits. If I wanted him to pace, I'd get him to angle his head up (I rode him in a snaffle, since he was ridden from the go-get) before cueing him to transition - if I wanted a trot I'd have him on the bit at transition. The head position told him what I wanted, and since they naturally raise their heads to pace, it's effective cueing. He basically moved like any other riding horse, except he could also pace on cue. If a rider isn't interested and basically competent in dressage, they may experience difficulty communicating clearly with their horse to get these different responses, and that's why many ex-track pacers pace when their riders want them to trot (just going back to what they think is wanted).

I once rode Chip in an endurance competition between racing engagements, and my fellow riders were so adamant he had to be an Anglo-Arab not a Standardbred that I had to show them his brand and demonstrate a pace! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Horses understand what you're saying, not w/language but with...something else.)


Loved this whole post! And please always do your Horse Monday report unless you can't be bothered typing!

Totally agree with your statement above. I call that "horse telepathy" for lack of a better word. It's probably not telepathy because there probably isn't such a thing, but it feels like telepathy because it's a wordless and subtle thing. Horses are really good at reading body language, and voice tone, and emotions. I totally disagree with any of the natural horse trainers who say that "the voice is useless in horse training because horses don't talk to each other". While learning some "horse language" is great (e.g. very softly blowing near a horse's nostrils, preferably when you don't reek of garlic, is a "horse hello" which many horses appreciate and it tells them you're friendly; or stomping your feet at them while holding eye contact if they're approaching you aggressively to tell them to back off), a horse can also learn a lot of "monkey language", including voice cues for different gaits and movements etc. Anybody who's really worked with horses gets that, and I don't know what planet such theorists live on...


----------



## Celeste

Yes, horses do learn a lot of words. My horses all know their names. They know phrases such as "pick up your foot", "go to the barn", "get in the stall", "%^** you better stop it", and many others. Their favorite is "dinner time".


----------



## SueC

Celeste: :rofl:


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Oh, you poor harried house husband! ;-) Why is it you put up with us meany women at all - is it a zen philosophy, or do you believe in redemptive suffering? ;-)


Nah she took off with my wallet and credit cards, and I'm sucking up to get them back before there is nothing left


----------



## Stan

Talking about understanding animals.

If you keep the dog out side tied up you have an animal that you don't want because it becomes a dog. All animals are the same they will respond to how they are treated. I treat my dogs and cats as family members and they begin to act like it and like kids they have to know who the boss is.

I think the horses are the same. Treat them with kindness and affection and they give back heaps. as for horses communicating by voice Kate did it all the time. Stella would call out when I came home Bugs runs to the gate. If they feared us they would go in the other direction. The only thing we have to maintain is we are boss and they look to us for direction. I have seen my horse looking to me for direction and it could be seen in his eye and manner he was asking what do I do, I'm confused. Its called reading their body language. Voice commands. Stella could be ridden on voice. Walk on, trot up, get up, and, easy, to bring her down a gear at a time. When going down hill, easy or walk and you would feel the brakes going on. She knew what leave meant, get in, Tart I'm sure she knew what I meant, she would raise her head and get attitude. Bugs will learn voice as well. Its easy to teach them all one has to do is say the word with the action they understand and after a while they respond to the word. Bugs has been taught if the reins are lifted upwards its the signal to stop putting the word stop or what ever one uses they associate and learn what it means. It is conditioning but so is any language. German horses learn voice in German darn smart horse I cant understand German.

Winter has arrived went down to 2 degrees in the morning so tonight due to it being such a cloudless night its going to get cold I put a blanket on Bugs. That I don't normally do as I want him to grow his winter coat.

He was not tethered at all and stood while I hooked all the ties up, with him nudging and generally getting in the way. Out of the corner of my eye I spotted the front leg lift and come out heading down to my foot. I managed to move my foot just in time. His head was lowered and slightly turned towards me. The turd did it on purpose he tried, slowly, to stand on my foot. Trouble is when a horse tries to play a game it hurts.

Cheers all

My next ride will be bare back and bitless. Don't have the time after work to saddle up but I need a ride to keep the momentum going. Could be interesting. I tend to slip off when bare back but I have been told its good for balance. One question I have does it make the butt itch.



Spelling mistakes belong to me please don't copy.


----------



## Roadyy

Phew, finally got caught on the entire weekend of posts. 

Tj, when you type Eole's name stop and look at it before hitting the space bar. There will be a line under the word informing you it does not recognize the word and usually gives a couple of options for a correctly spelled word. Double tap Eole and it will save it to memory. This is how you teach a stupid smart tool. lol

Glad you finished yesterday's lesson on a good note and that she was able to open your eyes to your true progress.


MN17, beautiful pics and very glad you and M got along as well as Jay and R did. 


Ccg, my grandmother had the same out look on the treatment for her lung cancer. She told her family that she knows she is right with God and is comfortable with moving into eternity with him instead of suffering here with them. She knew she was making them suffer as well. I was able to take my family up to her place the 2 weekends before she died and got to see her smile and more active than she had been in the last 6 months, according to my aunts and uncles there. We even sat down together to watch an Alabama football game where she laughed so hard at me for hootin and hollerin at the TV. She said it was good for her because she was able to see me and my dad in that instance. My dad passed away in 02 and this was just a couple years ago. I guess I'm trying to say that from my time getting to know you on here you remind me so much of her and her drive to stay busy enjoying life that it allowed her to not fear death. Thank you for reminding me of her.


I know there are several more very worthy posts to respond to, but these stuck out the most and had a real draw to me to respond to. 


I'll try to update from my weekend later in the day when I can. Got another stop to make then go try to do some actual work while being sun burnt from the waist up.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It was hot here (90 degrees F):-( I took on the garden and there's not a blade of grass anywhere. I think I am becoming obsessively compulsive keeping it clean. Woke up this a.m. and felt like a rung-out dishrag I was trying to get the garden to a point where I could start working with Red in the a.m., when it is still cool. I am afraid I have had him on the backburner for a week or so because of the garden. With it turning so warm, I am really going to have to be careful not to overdo it with him in the roundpen. 

We had some unwanted action in the neighborhood this past week. Some neighbors :shock: were found with components for meth, moonshine and pot. That's one reason why I am so strapped for cash. I bought my little ole neighbors' house next door to avoid anyone from moving in too close and making meth(I call it poison.) I don't understand how this world has come from "Love thy neighbor as thyself" to making money off of selling something to someone that will literally kill them over time. I don't know that much about meth except for what I mentioned. I even tilled them a garden spot to try to be a good neighbor. Totally oblivious to what they were doing. I am so naïve. Now I am so untrusting and cynical, again. I am thankful they were busted and I didn't get caught up in any illegal activity when I was tilling their garden. 

I tilled my little old neighbors a small garden spot and I worked it for them Friday. They are 20 yrs my senior and they are unable to do manual labor. They really enjoy having their own garden. I bought their place and I have given them the right to live there free of charge because that is their home and I know they will be safe there. Plus Miss Peggy cooks great. I don't eat over there often, but she cooks like a country grandma. She is my buddy. I am sure they don't make any illegal substances.:lol::lol::lol:. My property now extends about a half of a mile on either side with the forest on the back. I will have it paid off by this time next year. I am getting use to living on air, but I am relieved to know there will not be any rif raf next door. rif raf = druggies:-x = vampires

I am working myself into the dirt to can food to save money and people are sucking up tax dollars because they do illegal things and don't work and can not pay for legal fees and probably will do time at tax payer expense and will come back out and do the same again. What a vicious and useless cycle. One thing is for sure, I don't look over my shoulder because of something I have done. I can carry a firearm because I am a law abiding citizen and have the right!!! And next year when I pay off the mortgage, I am going to by an electric start Troybilt tiller for garden maintenance and a 16 ft. trailer to haul my tractor for servicing and hay for Red.

Thank you I needed to vent:wink::wink::wink:

Have a great day.


----------



## ellen hays

Cacowgirl

I think about you all though the day. I am so inspired by your brave attitude and you zest for life. I wish you happiness. Ride, ride and ride. All you can. Love and be with your loved ones. I know you cherish every moment. If I knew that my animals would be alright, I would gladly trade places with you so you could stay with your loved ones. Your life is so full. What has happened to you seems so unfair. I really wish I could give you 20 more years. My family is all but gone, and I am so ready to see my Lord and Savior.


----------



## Roadyy

This was what I got to do Saturday evening after coming home from the ride on LM and Trusty. He spent Saturday night with us and we got to show him off at church. He was all happy and smiling at both me and DW compared to the scared look every time I touched him the previous weekend at their house. I ATE THAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















This is that Liability sign on the stall wall as you walk up to the barn. I mentioned it awhile back as some one mentioned worrying about having others ride with me. (I think it was in this thread, but will mention it in the riding thread too).

















Sunday I hauled the neighbor's tractor out to the barn to knock the top off the pastures. DW decided she had to get in on the action so I sat on the fence watching and picking at her for hitting several fence posts with the bucket. Then she got it stuck right in front of me which didn't go over well for her.:twisted::lol::lol: I had to bring the truck in the pasture to drag it out. I did not get pics of that as I was busy getting it unstuck. They headed home soon after getting it unstuck and I stayed til around 7pm to finish the last of the big pasture. It looks great and glad I did it Saturday since the rains went through there pretty good yesterday. Knocked down the pole with the gourd bird houses on it. Thought Tracey would appreciate the little tractor with her new one.
























Here are a few MN17 inspired silhouettes from Saturday's ride.
















Spent yesterday at Ship Wreck Island water park and got beet red from the waist up. Nope no pictures of this Apple. Yep red and round therefore resembling an apple.lol

This is what I found in both of Trusty's ears. It is almost like mildew build up. It comes off in a powdery form with a good rubbing. It is not hard or bulky or anything.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a pic of the pasture as I came in yesterday morning. Same pasture as the first one of DW on the tractor off in the distance. It really does look so much better than seeing all those red top weeds growing above the grass.


----------



## tjtalon

A coment before I have to get ready & go out the door to work: was thinking about SueC's comment to Happy Place about the misconception & explanation of curb bits. That's why Janice has a curb bit on Bailey when I ride her, because of my inexperience. (Got al lot out of the book I just read too, that I borrowed from Janice. So much of it was about advanced training, which was way beyond my comprehension, but gleaned a lot further of what's actually going on in a horse's mouth w/different bits.)

Have a very good day,all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mornin' all!

Hoping everyone had a great weekend and got lots of riding in.

CCG, I too have been thinking of you. You are brave, and wish the best of time with your friends and family. My MIL also went through all of this....maybe that is why I am so taken by this situation. Prayers my friend.

Roaddy, love the sillouette (sp) pics. Love the cowboy hat. I need to wear mine more.

Have a great weekend. Well....Sunday, since I didn't have anything set in stone was quite quiet and melencoly. Weekends like those just past, we would spend a great deal of time hiking with our Maggie. Funny how I can go a while and be OK, and the last few days, I've been a mess.

Sunday found me riding Rainn. I pulled her out of the pasture, so she was unmedicated (bute) and did really well. I'm also treating her again for some sort of allergy.:-( This year at least I know it's definitely from weeks, as she only scratches her face, and only where they grass/weeds have tuouched her. We too mowed the pastures, so hopefully that will help her. Poor thing.

Rode Jay yesterday, about 3 hours. Checked out more of a little trail I discovered. Funny Ellen, when I am back there I worry coming upon a meth lab. Many people get busted around here for them...no $$$$, so that is how they get it.

It felt good exploring. Jay is a great trail blazer. EXCEPT, he likes to grab ahold of tree branches, when then come down on me as we are walking through..........:shock: So I had to do some acrobatic moves I didn't think this body could DO! Otherwise I would have lost my head!:lol::lol: O, it was all good fun.....reminded me of my younger days.

BUT, I am a bit smarter now. I didn't go too deep into the woods for fear something happening. Nobody knew where I was, so I came back out. Will try again another day when people know where I am heading.

OK, gotta go......work is calling.:wink:

Later.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Enjoyed the pics, and that one of you and the baby is adorable. I wanted to mention the horses ear pic. I had a racking horse that had an allergy to a small gnat like fly. It would bother him so bad, he would swing his head wildly when I tried to medicate it. If that is what your horse has, deal with it before it gets really inflamed. Red has the same problem but not the sensitivity my other horse had. He has learned to lay the ear I am trying to spray on against his poll and I can easily spray his ear. He does that on both sides for each ear. Then I just gently rub the spray in his ear and over the outside of his ear. He knows and appreciates what I'm doing. He is totally aware that the biting flies are there before I spray and not there after I spray. He just stands while I spray, no halter necessary. He's very cooperative about his fly spraying, he's a good ole boy


----------



## Roadyy

I almost forgot to share this great little Gem with all of you. While driving DW, DD, DD's friend from church and Jesa to the water park yesterday I started acting out to be funny and try to embarrass them all. This was taken after I moved the seat as far forward as my knees would let me then had my hat cock-eyed then crooked my sunglasses to match the hat. When that only got a good laugh out of them I began to do the Prince of Belair head swivel/rotation while singing to country music. Now imagine all of that going on while driving down the road then picture me stopping for gas and having DW get out to pump the gas because I am hollering I'm stuck and can't get out. Please Help me!!!

The embarrassment ensued there after for them.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers 

Be careful out there. Methheads are desperate about their fixes. I have even heard of people being shot at because they got too close to where the drug was being made in the woods. The addiction to that stuff is incurable and I guess they don't let too much get in the way of their access to the stuff. 

But it is nice to hear you are enjoying yourself on horseback so much. I was looking at your pics from the trail ride. The one of you with that big smile said it all. No doubt you were having a good time.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> (Got al lot out of the book I just read too, that I borrowed from Janice. So much of it was about advanced training, which was way beyond my comprehension, Have a very good day,all!


TJ don't worry to much about the advanced training. Now you have gotten to that age get a friend to help you. I'm sure with their help and the fullness of time you will come to understand the signals, respond better and become a better person for it. And all bitless :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Could not resist sorry.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, Ellen, I am careful! It's scary for sure.

I used my detective skills and looked for new human footprints where I was heading. None, so I felt pretty safe. I also sang a bit (in case the boogie man was learking, or coyote or bear). LOL

Really, I think it's probably Amish that go back in there to hunt....but better to be safe than not.:wink:

Yep, I am happiest on horseback!


----------



## Northernstar

I can't believe how much there was to read after not logging in for a day! haha

*Roadyy*, that sweet little grandson is a mirror image of you! It's very clear to see you're a proud grandpa 

*Ellen,* it's been in the 70's here for days, and humid yesterday... I'd be _melting_ down there with you and Roadyy. We tend to skip from winter to summer up here, and just when the leaves turn bright in the fall, it snows! That's ok-we're very adapted. It sounds like you have awesome plans to look forward to, and keeping very organized. Good for you! 

*Stan*, busy all week end with many things, and spent all day yesterday on house/horse/yard projects with DH...was hot (for us anyway!), and the only riding I got in was taking Sugar at dusk all around the property. Bareback and bit less  ** Just a funny photo I took of our reflection near the walk out basement... (should be 'frost safe' to plant flowers within a week)


----------



## Northernstar

Only 2 days ago, there were 1/2 leaves and pink dots springing out of this little apple tree in the horse paddock. This is what had burst by dawn this morning! 

* Of course there's a bonus shot of Star's rump haha


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
Good rides this weekend, good meals, and I remembered an extra pair of pants!
Pics didn't happen this weekend, have to get that GoPro video camera.
It's tough taking pictures,we had larger groups this weekend and really did some moving out on the trails.
Terrain pretty rough, river almost down to normal, lots of deep silt at some crossings.
This weeks rain won't help the coming weekend.

Reached 90 today, not so bad and we are itching to swim the horses through the river.
River water is still a bit cold though.

Interesting situation occurred this weekend.
I always have something strange happen to me.
While on a steep hillside trail we had to dismount.
Standing there near the tracks a very long train decides to travel by.
When trying to bet back on my horse kept taking off, train,excitement,etc...
All of a sudden he parked out to pee, my "golden" opportunity to get back on!
Well I got a wet foot and pants leg out of this, didn't smell to good either.
About a mile & 1/2 later we got in the river and I rode in about thigh deep water to wash off.

We did have a great weekend and will try again for the next two weekends.

An awful lot went on here, rather difficult to catch up on all the posts.
I will have to try to keep reading.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

MR, glad to see you made it home safe and sound....even if you DID get peed on! hahahaha

DH came out to the barn tonght for a bit tonight. He doesn't come often, so it was nice. Do others have DHs who encourage horses, but don't really get into them?

Talking about horses and affection. Tonight prior to going, I walked up to Jay and laid my arm over his rump. Next thing I know he's trying to back up, like to get my arm more up by his head. :lol::lol:

So I start petting him and then begin to mess with his mane, braiding it. The next thing I know he's inching over closer and closer....I had to watch my toes!:shock: His eyes were half closed....he was enjoying the moment.:lol:

So....do horses show affection or like attentnion? My guy does. Yes, I truly believe they need a strong leader, but they also like attention. I even think Hammy the Hamster likes attentnion. He's gotten to the point when I walk into the classroom and turn on the lights, she gets up. She knows I put her in the ball to run then!:lol: Crazy.

So tonight my coworker came over to see about moving my manure pile. He and I walked here and there inspecting the best way to take it out to the back field without wrecking my mother's yard. As he and I crossed the front yard, mother's DH stands on the front porch...cocky like, watching us. My friend speaks....nothing....my friend speaks again....we get a grunt.....I shake my head. Luckily my friend knows he's a jerk.

I swear when anther male is on the property, mother's DH gets all cocky and testoteroni. (yes, that is a word LOL).....he even gets that way with my DH. He acts totally different with just us girls. Is he trying to be macho? He's such a jerk! :evil:


CCG how are you?

Sue, I can't seem to see your videos.

NS, pretty flowers. I suspect you are close to the Canadian border?

Ellen, did you say you own both houses? The one with the methheads and the elderly couple?

We wonder about our new neighbors. They have their windows open when it's really cold out...are they smoking pot in there? I think more people do it than my naïve self realizes.

TJ, was wondering about your horseMOnday. Glad it went well. Don't let the pain in your ankle and pelvis set you back, you can do it. I have to make adjustments all the time. I really start shifting in the saddle by the 2nd hour or so. Three hours....and I'm really starting to hurt. I don't complain, but need to get off and walk a bit.:wink: I hurt a bit SAturday....but I wouldn't tell. LOL I suffer through. I am wondering if I need a different saddle. Need to maybe go back to my sheep skin cover for those longer rides. If things don't get less painful, maybe I'll think about a different saddle.

Stanley, are those Tucker's comfortable?

OK, chatted long enough. Have a good night all.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> TJ don't worry to much about the advanced training. Now you have gotten to that age get a friend to help you. I'm sure with their help and the fullness of time you will come to understand the signals, respond better and become a better person for it. And all bitless :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Could not resist sorry.


Forgiven, Stan, but what my blooper was is what I didn't clarify: the advanced training involved training horses, not riders! This got into heavy-duty dressage stuff....little me got to look at some pretty pictures of big horses doing fancy things, lol!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ, was wondering about your horseMOnday. Glad it went well. Don't let the pain in your ankle and pelvis set you back, you can do it. I have to make adjustments all the time. I really start shifting in the saddle by the 2nd hour or so. Three hours....and I'm really starting to hurt. I don't complain, but need to get off and walk a bit.:wink: I hurt a bit SAturday....but I wouldn't tell. LOL I suffer through. I am wondering if I need a different saddle. Need to maybe go back to my sheep skin cover for those longer rides. If things don't get less painful, maybe I'll think about a different saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, chatted long enough. Have a good night all.


I'll keep on trucking' & adjusting, my friend. (You have more accident stuff to deal w/than I do, even at your young age!) I need to get off my booty & EXERCISE (rather than sitting at my dining room table fretting about things...). And am going to tape up my ankle every Monday, lesson or not (as once in awhile Janice pulls a surprise lesson on me, so will always be prepared...I always have my riding boots & helmet w/me, for that reason!). I get mad at the stiffness in my lower body; Janice asked yesterday for the specifics; explained both sides of pelvis had been broken, then the surgeon put fixators thru my hips to stabilize the pelvis while those breaks healed. I had (have) trouble w/my left hip, I swear they did something weird w/that fixator (it was excruciating when they removed that one, right side wasn't so bad). I think they created an at least hairline fracture in the left hip (they denied it). Well, is what was. W/the duty belt (being in the patrol car) & a not so good mattress, most times I can't sleep on my left side. But, whatever. I've come this far, I will do what it takes to keep on my little Journey!


Sheepskin cover sounds like a really good plan, & maybe the new saddle too..anything to make it work!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ah, broken pelvis is a BIG thing TJ. I feel for ya. It's not my hip that hurts...it's my pelvis...which has shifted with being nearly 1/2 inch off with my legs. I can feel my pelvic bones sitting differently in the saddle. My right seat bone really takes the brunt of the ride. That's what hurts after a couple hours. 

I must say tho, the stretching I have been doing has helped. 

Whatever it takes!!


----------



## tjtalon

MR, that sounds like it was a wonderful trek! Sorry you got peed on (um, much giggles on that one!), but a good turn getting to go into the water!

Hope you get that GoPro video camera soon!

Oh, I like the way you post, by the way, breaking things up instead of one long paragraph. Easy to read. I may adopt that method for my long winded HorseMondays (Eole's soap) editions!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

Hope everybody had a good day. 

Northernstar The apple tree is beautiful and so is Star. Spring is such a wonderful time, everything is so green. Melting down is right! I was hoping we would be having mild temps for a while. Guess not.

Nickers I just have the 80 yr old couple's house and mine. Thank goodness not the methhead's house. It's probably condemned after them smoking meth in it.

Maryland Rider Sounds like you recovered from the allergies and got some riding time in. Re the train incident, sounds like nature was a callin at the right time for your horse. But, getting your foot soaked in the process was probably no fun. Thank goodness for the river. 

I took some pictures today, but my cell phone just doesn't take quality pictures. I wanted to show my garden off, but the pictures just aren't clear. I'm going to work Red tomorrow, and hopefully ride him a little. Keep your fingers crossed.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ah, broken pelvis is a BIG thing TJ. I feel for ya. It's not my hip that hurts...it's my pelvis...which has shifted with being nearly 1/2 inch off with my legs. I can feel my pelvic bones sitting differently in the saddle. My right seat bone really takes the brunt of the ride. That's what hurts after a couple hours.
> 
> I must say tho, the stretching I have been doing has helped.
> 
> Whatever it takes!!


Oh, Nicker...ouch. Is there a way to pad your seat for that right side, w/out affecting the horse?


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> I can't believe how much there was to read after not logging in for a day! haha
> 
> [
> View attachment 444642


I know how you feel! Today I had a bit of time to turn on my new tablet & got to read, to catch up. This Village is moving fast lately!


----------



## ellen hays

TJ You must have had a terrible accident to have had such a bad injury. You're pretty tuff to have gone through injuries like that. Have you ever tried a Tucker saddle? The Gen II has a cushioned seat that I can ride for hours with out pain. Mine has English stirrup leathers and that keeps my legs comfortable. If you get a chance, try one.


----------



## Happy Place

I got a quick email from the adoption place. The trainer at that barn said the Mare would not be the best choice for what I want to do, but she has another one that she has been working to put weight on. I'm waiting to see the video. 

We got my Kodi dog to the vet today. He has a sore back. They put him on prednezone for the inflamation and a pain killer. Poor dog slept all day! I can tell that he feels much better already. We have to keep him from running around too much for a month to let his back heal. No easy task for an 80 lb lab!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ You must have had a terrible accident to have had such a bad injury. You're pretty tuff to have gone through injuries like that. Have you ever tried a Tucker saddle? The Gen II has a cushioned seat that I can ride for hours with out pain. Mine has English stirrup leathers and that keeps my legs comfortable. If you get a chance, try one.


Saddles are ok, w/what Janice decides to put on a horse as appropriate (I did like the Assie saddle w/the high cantle that I did w/Addie! I felt all tucked in..) Maybe our Nicker can check out that Tucker Gen II. I don't have my own horse, so, can't choose a "better" saddle, will go w/what is.

It was a rather bad crash, but other people have had lots worse; I've really had very little to deal with...but I will grapple the ankle issue, it made me mad. I have stretchy things I can put on my foot to strengthen that tendon, as much as possible (darned ankle has 8 pins into a bar...grrr..) As for the other stuff; need to build up my core muscles.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

...typo..that was supposed to be "Aussie saddle", not "Assie". Stan will have fun w/that one, even if he can't post it...!


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck, Happy Place...we'll all wait to hear who is in the wings for you!


----------



## Stan

nickers min is a tucker endurance with western skirt added. The do this saddle in two styles as a endurance and what I have posted. Mine is a wide tree high pommel and it makes a good hand grip when needed better than a horn to hang onto. They are not to heavy., I have big wide stirrups so If need be my foot comes out easy. Not been an issue so far. I would recommend them. This saddle has fitted on three horses and it tends to hang on well.

I have chest straps and a crupper but I don't over tighten the girth and it stays in place.

In my opinion a very good saddle and made in the USA worth its weight in gold 


TJ I was just taking the micky out of you but it did not work My intention was to make it sound as if you were being taught and no bit in your mouth. But I failed, I'm loosing it. The whit has gone, the mana is shattered, I'm left just a shadow of my former self. Ill stop there otherwise I'll burst out crying


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just looked at the school calendar this morning, and to my surprise it said the last day of school was next Thursday!:shock: I was thinking it was Friday all this time!!:lol: with all our snow days....I'm unsure.... going to have to check that out this morning! Woohoo! Wouldn't that be great??:happydance:

No wonder the kids said I was one day off the count. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

NS, thank you for the compliment on the grandson. I spent most of my time with him in my lap or in my arms cackling and goo goo gaa gaa stuff enjoying his big smile. His brother was getting a little jealous and would climb up on the couch or chair beside me and want to tickle his brother like I was. I enjoyed those times especially. 

There are a couple of apple trees in the horse pasture that have lemon sized greenies on them, but don't recall them blooming like yours. Also liked the reflection picture. I'd like to get a full side shot in a window like at a store front window.

MR, glad the allergies let you enjoy the trip. I am reminded of an old saying. It is better being ****ed Off than ****ed ON. I guess you can vouch for that literally now. lol Good thing there was a river crossing to rinse the off at. Sounds like the rest of the trip was enjoyable. 

Stan, it might just be a guy thing as I got the joke you were making at the time. 

MN17, I believe the horses look at us as herd members grooming them and enjoy it like we do a massage. Trusty enjoys having his back massaged and will quiver his upper lips with eyes closed, Little Man will nearly fall asleep getting his pedicure from the farrier and Doc will rest his head on the floor when you rub his belly.

Have you tried one of those gel pads for a western saddle to give more comfort? I got one in all that stuff in the horse trailer, but have yet to use it. It feels like it would do wonders for long rides.



My ex SIL who surrendered two horses to me is now getting back into team roping. He just rented a place outside of town that has 13 acres and is looking to get 2 horses from his cousin. He asked about buying the saddle back from me that I ride in. He said his cousin is getting out of horses and she had around 25 saddles she is going to be selling off. She has 2 Ranch saddles in the 16" flavor that I may be interested in. He is bringing both of them out to the farm Saturday along with a youth western saddle I am interested in for Amber. Told him if I liked them then I would trade her my 17"(his old saddle) for the two ranch and he could pay her for it.

I had hoped to get a bareback ride in last night, but by the time I got out there I didn't have time and everything was still nasty from the storms.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Stan, it might just be a guy thing as I got the joke you were making at the time.


Nah, I'm just slow on the uptake, ask my trainer...er, Janice...:?!


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning 

Priming up on coffee and reading the posts. There's a few posts I missed that I really enjoyed. I think that the posting numbers pick up during the week and slow down on most weekends. Good weather and increased opportunity for saddle time seem to have a direct impact. For example, Tuesday rolled around after the long weekend and the posting picked up. I think you can break it down - Good riding weather + Long weekend = Lots of good pics and stories:lol::lol::lol:

I planted two more row of sweet corn. I planted them in faith that God would send rain in good time. Well, last night the Good LORD was glorified and our area received a good deal of much needed rain. He never fails.
I can see that little corn peeping out of the soil now:wink::wink: I always feel guilty when Red gets caught out in weather like that, but its hard to predict when and how prayers are answered. He will benefit, though. His foraging will pick up after the rain. I spent a little quality time with him yesterday afternoon letting him eat grass outside of his area. He looked like he was smiling when he would come up on clover clumps and seeded grass stems. Happy camper:lol::lol::lol:

Roaddy I saw that cute picture of you and the baby. I thought it was adorable. Their funny about how they react to people in different times and places. He looked pretty content in those pictures.

Nickers I just saw the picture of your trail outing showing your horses purple ear covers. Jay looked very stylish. I meant to include you about the Tucker saddle. I agree with Stan that they are good saddles. Before I had my knees replaced they were easily strained by the torque of western type fenders. My rides were really hampered by discomfort. The saddle I have now, I can ride for hours even when I haven't ridden for a while. 

Stan You haven't lost you knack for whit. I picked up on your play of words to TJ. I thought it was extremely whitty! My Tucker looks like yours somewhat, but has more of a plantation type setup. I think that I should have gotten one of the endurance saddles because Red is gaited and sitting back in the saddle works better. My saddle seat is more like equitation seat. I thinking about taking my Circle Y and my Tucker saddle together and working on a trade for a Gen II endurance Tucker saddle.

Cacowgirl Hope you doing well. Miracles still happens when it is God's will. I know He answers prayers!! Be happy and remember, ride ride ride. You will be here to tell the story about the wacky lady from Alabama that talked about gardens and chickens on the horse forum. Well, I did mention Red some:wink:

I know I didn't mention everyone, but you know even so that you are all special to me.. 

Feeding time is here, gotta go. Critters are a waiting. I'm late


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM-Going back aways-love your new shirt! Is Jay wearing a double breast collar or are my eyes deceiving me? M's horse is very typical of the little horses I like to ride. (easier to mount)

Rick-I am going back to the Prescott hospital today for some more testing-1 new problem & to find out about staging. Information I & the Dr.'s need to know. My poor DH is just knocked sideways & says it is so unfair. I am glad his family is nearby. Enjoy the grandchildren-they grow so fast!

Ellen-How sweet of you to buy your neighbor's place & then let them continue living there for free. You deserve that tiller & trailer-go for it! I think I may have ridden 1x this year-I was trying out the roping saddle I got refleeced-comfy saddle. Now, w/the oxygen it would be very difficult even if I had the strength to groom saddle, & mount. DH is tending to all the animals-I don't go outside the house much.
What a sweet sentiment, but we each have our own journey we must follow. I don't like the last jog my path has taken, but I will do my best to deal w/it and take things 1 day at a time.

Today is a present-unwrap & enjoy!


----------



## Roadyy

Cacowgirl said:


> NM-Going back aways-love your new shirt! Is Jay wearing a double breast collar or are my eyes deceiving me? M's horse is very typical of the little horses I like to ride. (easier to mount)
> 
> Rick-I am going back to the Prescott hospital today for some more testing-1 new problem & to find out about staging. Information I & the Dr.'s need to know. My poor DH is just knocked sideways & says it is so unfair. I am glad his family is nearby. Enjoy the grandchildren-they grow so fast!
> 
> Ellen-How sweet of you to buy your neighbor's place & then let them continue living there for free. You deserve that tiller & trailer-go for it! I think I may have ridden 1x this year-I was trying out the roping saddle I got refleeced-comfy saddle. Now, w/the oxygen it would be very difficult even if I had the strength to groom saddle, & mount. DH is tending to all the animals-I don't go outside the house much.
> What a sweet sentiment, but we each have our own journey we must follow. I don't like the last jog my path has taken, but I will do my best to deal w/it and take things 1 day at a time.
> 
> *Today is a present-unwrap & enjoy!*


Amen to that..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just finished my final eval with the principal....I passed! :wink::thumbsup:

it is official....I will be moving with my kiddos to 4th grade next year. :clap:I'm excited. We've come a LOOOOOONNGGG way this year. Exicitng to see what can happen with two years together.

She hasn't told the fella that will slide into my spot.....as I am sliding into his:shock::shock:. Neither of us know how he will take it, but it is what it is.

I think he needs a new perspective, so new grade will be helpful. but it is a kick in the pants, as she believes I can continue to better these kids. He's no dummy...he will figure that one out.

Also...it is TRUE.......our last day _is_ next Thursday!:happydance:How did I miss that one??? hahaha

Thanks for the tips on the Tucker saddles. My one friend just had one for sale for like $1000. Yikes! I'll try the sheep skin and then maybe the gel for the long rides before spending that kind of cash. Would a saddle like that work on a QH like Jay? My friend has Rocky Mountain Horses.

The purple ears are a bit funny looking, but they really help with the gnats and flies.

CCG, thanks! And no, he is just wearing a pulling collar. I think his reins are hanging down so that it appears it is double breasted. Good luck today!

Gotta run. Talk soon.


----------



## Frieda

I ended up adopting a different mustang. A volunteer at the Canyon City facility is hauling through my area in about a week, and she helped me pick a horse from what's available there. She was very helpful, and was able to give me insight on the horse's temperament. So the new guy isn't as flashy looking as the one I was thinking of, but he's cute and I have a better sense that he will make a good horse for me. Is it weird that I feel like I'm abandoning the one I was bidding for on the online auction?

I'm naming him Augustus, or Auggie, after where he comes from--the Augusta Mountain HMA. He's 4 years old and bigger than I was hoping, closer to 15hh than 14hh, but I can live with that. He still should fill out more. The online horse was more sport horse looking, this one looks more like the old spanish type to me, even though I know he's just a big mutt. I'll have him DNA typed when I get hime settled in.

3763 - Canon City Mustangs

He should be here in about two weeks. 

On a worse note, I had to put down my livestock guardian dog today. We rescued her and then found out she was born with a deformity in her sacrum. She wasn't even a year old. It was really hard. All dogs are great, but she was worth a million. She really did her job well. In her last few weeks we saw one of the cats bringing her rabbits and mice to eat. He's never shared his food and can be very possessive, but he brought her food to help her. He gave her so much of his food he lost weight. He doesn't much like what we feed the other cats, so even though we gave him extra food, he still lost a few pounds. Animals are amazing.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I just ordered 3. 1 black, 1 blue and 1 hunter green fly veil for the boys. Here is the link I got them through as was posted by another member. I missed the sale price of 2.95 each and paid 4.50 each. Still a good price in my book.
Crochet Fly Veil-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply



Frieda, he is a handsome fella and has that grula color to him that I really like. So he is yours and will be at your place in a couple of weeks at most? Congrats on the new horse.

I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to a new member of the family. Hopefully you can find another dog to fill those paw prints soon.


----------



## ellen hays

Frieda Congrats on the new horse. He is a pretty baby. When I first saw him, I thought maybe he was a blue roan. But, looking closer, he looks like he could be a dun or a bay. He's dark, so I'm not sure. I'm so glad he got a good home. You two will make a good team!!! 

Sorry about your pup. Never a good thing to go thru.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy You beat me to the post, but I think your opinion on his color is probably right on.

Did you ever find out what was wrong with your horse's ears?


----------



## Frieda

Thanks, everyone. He's a grullo. He's leaving Colorado on June 6, so I should have him on the 8th or so. 

It will be an adventure, but hopefully not too much of one. I'm too old for the kind of stunts I used to pull with horses.


----------



## Roadyy

ellen hays said:


> Roaddy You beat me to the post, but I think your opinion on his color is probably right on.
> 
> Did you ever find out what was wrong with your horse's ears?


No ma'am. I rubbed it all off and I haven't seen it back yet so I wonder if it wasn't old tree sap or some bug's egg laying practice. 


MN17, apparently I posted my later congratulatory response to your moving up on another thread as it did not post here. 

Congratulations on moving up to the 4th grade and for passing your evaluation. I am proud to know you are a teacher making a difference in so many young lives. As well as the other teachers here who are actually in that career to be a positive influence instead of just a pay check.



Frieda, I know all about not having the energy or desire to go through the horse antics I did when I was younger. I may be more of a round shape now, but bounce less gracefully.lol


----------



## Frieda

I don't even bounce anymore, Roadyy, I just splat.


----------



## Celeste

Frieda, nice horse!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Frieda, BEAUTIFUL guy!! I like him a lot!

Roaddy, thank you! It's quite a compliment to be moved with them. It means I did a good job! :thumbsup:

You won't be sorry with the ear covers. AND...you got them from Big D's. That's my FAVORITE store!!!!! I try to make it over there often!! 

One thing about the tasslles. I ended up trimming them a bit. They seemed to hit Jay right in the eyeball. So I took skizzers and trimmer them to right above his eyes. I mostly wanted them for the ear protection anyway.

Also, the cover is the only thing I have found to deter the deer flies. don't know if you have those...but they love to swarm horses' polls. With the ears on, it's not quite so bad.


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl;5479082 w/the oxygen it would be very difficult even if I had the strength to groom saddle said:


> My Amen added. CCGirl, I "took" you with me this past Monday, & will again & again & again...


----------



## tjtalon

Good looking grulla, Frieda. I was trying lessons at a hunter-jumper place before I found my instructor, Janice. That previous instructor had a 3 y/o grulla mustang. he couldn't be mounted from a block or from a fence, as the prisoners who train the horses in Canyon City train the mustangs to mount from the ground. Don't know if that will help you any, & you very well may know that already, but wanted to input for your info. (And sorry for the loss of your young dog..)

Nicker, many congratulations on your promotion! I'm happy to hear that your kids will be going forward w/you...good for them & good for you!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, I can't seem to see your videos.


If they jam in the browser, then click the "Play in You Tube" icon at bottom right of the clip. Or look for them directly on You Tube under "Brett Coulstock". 

Hope everyone is well. Still reading!


----------



## tjtalon

For your enjoyment: a pic Out Of Service, for those in a job (or not, use as needed) & one more...just because. Will try to do both in one post.


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

ok..2 posts, but got there.


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, I keep thinking of you...


----------



## Frieda

tjtalon said:


> Good looking grulla, Frieda. I was trying lessons at a hunter-jumper place before I found my instructor, Janice. That previous instructor had a 3 y/o grulla mustang. he couldn't be mounted from a block or from a fence, as the prisoners who train the horses in Canyon City train the mustangs to mount from the ground. Don't know if that will help you any, & you very well may know that already, but wanted to input for your info. (And sorry for the loss of your young dog..)
> 
> Nicker, many congratulations on your promotion! I'm happy to hear that your kids will be going forward w/you...good for them & good for you!


He's completely ungentled and untrained, so I don't even think he'd let me mount from the ground.


----------



## tjtalon

Frieda said:


> He's completely ungentled and untrained, so I don't even think he'd let me mount from the ground.


Oh, ooooh, you have your work cut out for you then! But, you're an experienced horse person; I look forward to hearing of the progress. I'm really glad to hear of one of the mustangs being adopted, it's such an issue here in Colorado. You're right about the Spanish look, by the way. Hope he's a good fit for you.


----------



## tjtalon

Frieda, I looked again at the pictures, he has a good look in his eye (that much I know!) I like the name, Augustus, ('tho can't help but think of "Lonesome Dove", & that same named character). Hoping you have a wise good friend there...I like him.


----------



## corgi

Very hansome fella Frieda!

Nicker, i admire your enthusiasm about looping with your students. I moved from 6th grade to 7th grade one year on the condition that I was able to request certain students to be in my class and make sure certain others were NOT! LOL
Gotta love middle school. I look forward to hearing about how much they grow with you a second year!

I am taking 6 weeks of rider biomechanics lessons from my BO. She is a certified Colleen Kelly Biomechanics Instructor and is just starting up her training business. She offered to give me the lessons in return for a testimonial on her website.

There is a big difference between just relaxing and riding on the trail and concentrating on your form in the arena. All I can say is OUCH! I know I ride very lopsided. I put much more weight in my right stirrup. I am totally crooked. These lessons will help me straighten out. LOL

Tonight she had me stand up in the stirrups and ride that way to find my balance. It was hard at first but by the end, I was able to ride standing up about halfway around the arena. But oh my...my legs are aching right now.

We also worked on using body cues instead of reins to turn. I am really interested in this because my goal is to ride without any reins or saddle..Stacey Westfall is my role model..i can watch her freestyle routine to "Live like you are dying" every single day and cry every time because it amazes me what she can do. 

Tomorrow is farrier day....i kept saying I wanted a pedicure last weekend. Looks like Lady Isabella is going to get one before I do. Isn't that the way it goes?


----------



## Northernstar

Frieda, I hope you get that Mustang!!! I saw nothing but heartache and defeat in his eyes... He needs a loving forever home, now taken from his herd._ I wish with all my[/I] heart I could adopt every BLM Mustang out there. I used to subscribe to Ginger Kathrens' Youtube channel, but felt so far away and useless to do anything. She's the 'Jane Goodall' of horses. Fargosgirl has been doing wonderful work, one horse at a time, preparing them for adoption. She's awesome! If you need any advice, she's the one. Definitely keep us posted, and kudos to you for doing this!!! _


----------



## Frieda

tjtalon said:


> Frieda, I looked again at the pictures, he has a good look in his eye (that much I know!) I like the name, Augustus, ('tho can't help but think of "Lonesome Dove", & that same named character). Hoping you have a wise good friend there...I like him.


Thanks, tj. I'm looking for a partner and a companion, and I hope he is looking for the same thing.


----------



## Frieda

Northernstar said:


> Frieda, I hope you get that Mustang!!! I saw nothing but heartache and defeat in his eyes... He needs a loving forever home, now taken from his herd._ I wish with all my[/I] heart I could adopt every BLM Mustang out there. I used to subscribe to Ginger Kathrens' Youtube channel, but felt so far away and useless to do anything. She's the 'Jane Goodall' of horses. Fargosgirl has been doing wonderful work, one horse at a time, preparing them for adoption. She's awesome! If you need any advice, she's the one. Definitely keep us posted, and kudos to you for doing this!!! _


_

I wish I could adopt them all as well. I think one of the hardest parts of picking one is leaving the others behind._


----------



## tjtalon

Frieda said:


> Thanks, tj. I'm looking for a partner and a companion, and I hope he is looking for the same thing.


I do agree w/Northerstar, there's a deep longing in those good eyes. I'm glad he's coming home.


----------



## tjtalon

I don't trust BLM, by the way; way a lot of rancher stuff (get them outta here!), & there's a market in Europe for...food. Not a good thing. Very heartbreaking.


----------



## Northernstar

The ones left behind, are at least with their temporary herd.. the ones adopted, unbeknownst to them will have loving forever homes  I don't remember in previous posts if you were going to board, or have your horse @ home... if at home, would you have the ability to adopt 2? Thus, creating a 'herd' for 2 scattered horses, and making each feel 'secure' with another of their kind...


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Very hansome fella Frieda!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between just relaxing and riding on the trail and concentrating on your form in the arena. All I can say is OUCH! I know I ride very lopsided. I put much more weight in my right stirrup. I am totally crooked. These lessons will help me straighten out. LOL
> 
> Tonight she had me stand up in the stirrups and ride that way to find my balance. It was hard at first but by the end, I was able to ride standing up about halfway around the arena. But oh my...my legs are aching right now.


Gosh, Ladona! Your way experinced & I be the greenie, but that's what Janice had me doing this past Monday! I too go to the right, apparently, for some reason. My legs didn't ache too bad (but wasn't on as long as you); had to stop when my left ankle went inward...gotta strengthen those tendons, metal or not.

You are an inspiration


----------



## Frieda

Northernstar said:


> The ones left behind, are at least with their temporary herd.. the ones adopted, unbeknownst to them will have loving forever homes  I don't remember in previous posts if you were going to board, or have your horse @ home... if at home, would you have the ability to adopt 2? Thus, creating a 'herd' for 2 scattered horses, and making each feel 'secure' with another of their kind...


My horses live with me, they are a critical component of my daily mental health program.  I can see his training paddock from my house, and it's just across a driveway. Once he is gentled enough to be put out, he will live in the pasture with my mother's little mare and the mini donkey.

I have always had multiple (sometimes many) horses. I am looking forward to having ONE and spending a lot of time working with him. Not sure that's realistic but that's the plan for today.


----------



## tjtalon

Frieda said:


> I am looking forward to having ONE and spending a lot of time working with him. Not sure that's realistic but that's the plan for today.


Looks like you're gonna get your wish!


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Gosh, Ladona! Your way experinced & I be the greenie, but that's what Janice had me doing this past Monday! I too go to the right, apparently, for some reason. My legs didn't ache too bad (but wasn't on as long as you); had to stop when my left ankle went inward...gotta strengthen those tendons, metal or not.
> 
> You are an inspiration


Awww.thanks! I missed a lot of the basics when I started riding in 2009. The purpose of my lessons back then was to just get enough seat time that I wouldn't have to waste time on our dude ranch vacation learning how to ride.

Since then I have just primarily trail ridden and played around with barrel racing and pole bending at fun shows. Technique was never a concern.

But now I am very interested in truly becoming a good rider. I am sure seated and feel confident that I could sit a buck if I had to, but my day to day technique really needs work. I have also been told that riding crooked can be very hard on the horse and I don't want to do anything that could hurt my girl.


----------



## Roadyy

I might have to follow your lead, Ladona. I have never taken a riding lesson from a person. All of my lessons came from the horse itself. 

I did get in a ride this afternoon with my coworker friend. Great scenery on some new trails. Only had one place we couldn't get the horses to go, but other than that they did great.


----------



## Stan

Nickers Not sure in what order they have come out but

Black main is Stella 17.2 hands and only a baby. Clyde X TB threw to the Clyde. My first love

Blond main is Stella 16.2 hands Clyde and what ever it was that jumped the fence. Love hate relationship[

White face is Bugs Quarter horse with a touch of TB threw to the quarter horse 16 hands short back. MY Boy Bugs

All fit the Tucker wide tree saddle and so do I the earlier photo of the saddle its 17.5 seat which is 17 in other brands Tucker measure different. Worth every penny

The one following and being ridden is Bugs


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Stan!! That's helpful.

Roaddy nice ride!

Corgi, you go girl!!:lol:

I've never contacted my old riding instructor since last fall...except to ride. Hoping sometime her and her gang will join us to trail ride. I thighht about calling her to take lessons, and get Jay more 'pleasure' horse oriented....but honestly, why mess with a good thing? I love him as he is.....maybe I'll take a lesson here or there over the summer....but I often here her voice in my head as I ride anyway.:wink: that's what happens with 10 years of lessons!:shock:

Dealing with some things here....DH has been open with me about his 'depressed' feelings still lingering after his heart surgery. I was told this was normal....but have a hard time understanding. I have found my animals to be my solace in times of crisis, he does not have anything like this...makes me wonder if that is the reason he struggles.....or is it a man thing...or a heart patient thing? 

He told me he's afraid...afraid it will give out...afraid he could keel over. I on the other hand think....new lease on life.....:? But of course it's not my body.

Because of this, I believe we are having issues too about animals....he asked why do you love them so much? Why do you want a new dog so soon? I feel like he's throwing in the towel and feeling old and ready to die at anytime.....I'm 43, this is my prime!!!!

He says he wants time for us to spend together for a while without the responsibility if a new dog in the house..the time we could have lost if this anyrism wasn't caught...I said, then you need to DO things with me....I always took the dog and went and he did his thing...that's how we rolled....I refuse to sit around, curl up and die.....

He is trying.....we raked the little bit of grass last night and then went for ice cream.....he's trying to be healthier, and drink less (not that he has a problem, but more than I like)...so he is trying...and therefore I am putting forth more effort to respect his feelings.....but I am still not happy about the 'no dog' issues. He wants to wait....like a year:shock: With him, that's going to end up forever, 

We will work this out....we are good at communicating....but we will also have to respect each other's feelings and needs.....:-(. I didn't think this would be so hard.

Has anyone else delt with 'depression'? I don't even know if he IS.....being around him you really wouldn't know. I was actually shocked he talked to the doc yesterday about it....so it must be bothering him. More than anything I think he is scared...which I was told he would be. The surgery changes a person I guess.

Any thoughts on this would truly be helpful. I want to work this fast so as not to spiral into something we can't fix. Ya know?

Gosh, that sounds so depressing. Hahaha. It's ok here...just dealing with new stuff.. We will make it through, just need support, words of wisdom...etc.

FIVE days of school left!:shock: wow! Where has the year gone?

Have a good one!


----------



## Roadyy

My uncle went through it after his heart attack. Luckily he didn't have to have surgery. He was an avid fisherman and stopped going alone as he was afraid he would go off to one of his holes and no one would find him for weeks. He quit doing anything that he felt was stressful on his body. After about 6 months of that Aunt Mary started going fishing with him, making him go to yard sales every Saturday morning, every Wednesday afternoon they went to the lake and walked the trail around it then a year later they ended up adopting her brother's daughter. She was 6 and adored Uncle Billy. That was the turning point for him because she was so active and always after him to go do things with her. He got so busy doing things with her that he forgot all about worrying about keeling over.


Find a few things that you can do with him like that. Whether it be going to gun and knife shows, a car race, yard sales just to browse, peruse the Amish stores, Antique shops or anything that you know peeks his interest. Go hiking as much as your hip can stand. 

This is the best I can help from my experience. Maybe Stan will have better advice on what worked for him.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Roaddy, that helps. I was reading a bit about depression and cardiac patients quickly this morning after posting. 

He's 'doing' things....so it may not techniqually be depression, but sadness and being afraid....

He is trying. He came out to the barn the other night, which isn't his favorite thing to do...but he did, cause he know it means a lot to me. We went for ice cream last night. He's planning on going to camp to mow this weekend.

I am trying to encourage walking around the block after supper....we BOTH could use that. It was easy to do when we had a puppy:wink:. No...I'm not letting up on the dog thing....it's going to be a VERY quiet summer w/o my Maggie.

Yes, I have the horses...as DH kindly reminds me...but it's not the same. :-(

I have to respect him, I understand his not wanting 'responsibility' for a while. He was the primary caregiver during the weeks while I am at work. Every lunch he would come home and let her out, and every day he rushed home to let her out. No he didn't have to....but he felt like he should...it's the kindness in his heart for the animal. He didn't think it was right to make her sit in the house all day.  Says something about him I think.

anyway.......any other thoughts would be helpful.

I gotta go.....talk later.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

*I am not a trained medical professional and this is from my own experience.*

I deal with depression on a daily basis because I have been diagnosed with depression that is caused by a ongoing chemical imbalance. I am open about it and anyone who cast dispersion on me for it can leave me alone, because this doesn't make me less a person. I have bouts with it all the time. It causes symptoms like attention deficient disorder,and I feel like I have blinders on sometimes. Sometimes, when people go through a trauma like you did losing your Maggie, depression is triggered. From what I have experienced, this type of depression is temporary with the length of time a person has it depending on the person. Some people come out of it relatively quick and some need assistance of a counselor or physician and medication. I have to take medication or I spiral into a deep dark hole and become disorientated. In your case, I would think what Frieda is doing by using her animals for support is good ( I don't know why she is using her animals for therapy.) I feel apprehensive all the time, especially when it involves my animals. Just think, you had a serious loss, Maggie. Now you are worried that you may have those terrible feelings again by loosing another animal that you love. Don't let this go too far. If you don't start coming out of it soon, please seek medical help. Don't let that trained medical help introduce you to something considered a controlled substance. I just went through getting myself off of Xanax that was prescribed when my husband passed away. I am a believer in antidepressants temporarily or ongoing depending on the physicians diagnosis. This is something that could be serious. The bad thing about this is that it is misunderstood by a lot of people, but it is getting better in that respect and there is no disgrace in it. Hold your head up because you are a very intelligent young lady. Look at your latest promotion. That speaks volumes. Try to look at everything in a positive light always. And you are taking good care of your animals and because of that they will be safe. I really understand. Trust me:shock: I put Red up last night because of a storm the night before, and I was afraid it would happens again. That's ok because I didn't worry anymore about it and sleep all night. Sleep is a natural medicine. I am not going to apologize the length of this because it is something that needs to be talked about. You are an excellent teacher and this is something that can affect people very early in life. How it is dealt with at that point is critical in that person future. I know.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I think you missed something or are responding to her other comment and if so I apologize. She is talking about her husband's depression tendencies that she is trying to address and help him get past.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Sorry, I thought you were having the depression symptoms. Well, the previous novel I posted explains why I get things so mixed up. But, no matter who is affected, depression is something that needs to be addressed.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanks Roaddy My intentions are always good, but sometimes I just can't get it right. But, like I said, having those symptoms are no fun.


----------



## Roadyy

Very much agreed, Ellen.


----------



## ellen hays

At any rate, Nickers please use this experience to reach out to your students that might be affected. In the first grade my teacher got so flustered with me, she spanked me in front of the other kids. That affected me for a long time afterwards. I wasn't intentionally trying to aggravate her. I just never could get anything right. I guess that's why I stay to myself now. Recently, my apprehension over a misspeaking caused so much tension, the person involved became very rude to me in public. It really through me for a loop. I never try to intentionally get on any ones last nerve. But, it happens. I am just waiting for something I say to yall to make me unwelcome to come back. Well now yall know my life's story. Yeah!!


----------



## Roadyy

I we have come to adore you for it. If we were all the same then I would be smiling all the time for seeing what I had to say. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Ellen. You put a lot out there, and I think that is brave. this group is great, and that is why I put it out there too. Anyway....we ALL some SOMETHING we are dealing with.....:wink:

Ellen, what you probably don't know, as you weren't part of this forum at Christmas, but we found my DH has an aortic aeunryism. He had to have emergency heart surgery and get an aortic transplant and valve. We had no idea this was happening.

He feels good now, got a clean bill of health...but still very scared, as he is telling me now. His valve ticks very loudly, so it is a constant reminder of the ordeal.

the docs told us he could suffer from cardiac depression, that it is very common in young males. He is only 47 yo.

I posted, because I am trying to understand it all.

As far as the dog thing.....we just had a long talk about getting another. My thoughts were looking for one after I returned from St. Croix at the end of June. HIS thoughts are waiting a year..........I am not pleased about that. Somehow we need to come to a consenses, but the best time for me to get a dog is the summer since I am off and can work with it. That would mean another year....it will be a long, quiet summer for me then....

So, I think I combined two problems there...sorry.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, I have been letting the horses out at night now....all has been quiet! YEAH! And.....I am sleeping. hahahaha (OK, not the first night!:wink



That's another thing about DH...he's a natural worrier, so this heart thing is double tough on him.....AND I think men and women see things differently and process things differently...again, why I am trying to understand his side of it.


----------



## tjtalon

Today is my "anniversary"; one year ago today I went out to Sky View Acres, met Janice, & "checked things out". Told her about my little saga & the 10 year hiatus from trying to learn to ride. She walked me around the pens, introduced me to the horses, then when we got to Addie she said "Want to sit on him?" (Now I remember she had a mounting block in his pen; she must've put it there for my visit...she had this planned!) So, I sat on tiny Addie, praying he wouldn't move a muscle & that I wouldn't toss my breakfast.

Now it's one year later, & you'all have heard every step of the way, with patience, acceptance, gentle instruction, encouragement...and love. Thank you, my friends!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers You are helping him a lot by wanting to understand. My late husband would not research to understand what my situation was. That kind of support goes a long way. Maybe as time goes on, your hubby will relax about his heart alittle. Right now, being on the anxious side anyway, he probably really nervous about things. The depression and the anxiety can really do a number on a person. That's when I have to go on automatic pilot. I can't concentrate and I just get into a fog. Structured thought goes right out the window. That might be why he is wanting to relinquish some of his duties around there. He is so fortunate to have you. Having someone you can trust to watch you back really alleviates a lot of emotional stress.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Ellen,

I found a book. (I'm a bit of a book hound.) It's entitled, _Barefoot in November_. it's about a young guy who had to have the same surgery. Has really great reviews. I'll surprise him with it. I just ordered it from Amazon.

OK, the news is officially out.....I'm moving to 4th and the guy who is switichng with me now knows...and I think he is ok with it! PHEW!

Looks beautiful out there....maybe get a little ride in.:wink: After I do a little paper work.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, I am thankful that you chose us to share your journey with. Knowing you has made me a better person and reminded me to appreciate my love of horses. I look forward to another year of sharing your journey to see how far you go


----------



## ellen hays

TJ I know you have enjoyed your journey with horses this year. Congratulations on this milestone. I hope you have many more. Happy riding girl:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

N*M*, I had no idea about your husband's condition, and will pray that both his physical and mental situation improves 

*Ellen*, you are like a sweet flower on this thread, and I can almost hear your 'Southern Drawl' and invite to the porch for lemonade.... you are like an 'Auntie' to many of us.. never forget to tell us of your chickens, garden, and hope your horses' eye irritation is doing better 

*Roadyy*, loved the trail ride photos! The snake didn't get past me-what kind was it? 

*Stan*, your horses are just beautiful! I love the one of Bugs looking right @ the camera as if to say, "O.K., already! Where's my filly?" 

*Sue*, Has your librarian located, "Anne of Ingleside" for you? 

I've spent the past few days working my tail off doing mass spring cleaning, and these few minutes online need to end so I can feed my girls waiting out back.... Things change rapidly here when they do, and here's a photo I took early this a.m. to prove it.... Yes, we now have leaves!


----------



## Northernstar

Sorry, folks! That was a photo from last summer-couldn't delete 

_Here's_ the one I took early this morning!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Forgiven, Stan, but what my blooper was is what I didn't clarify: the advanced training involved training horses, not riders! This got into heavy-duty dressage stuff....little me got to look at some pretty pictures of big horses doing fancy things, lol!:lol:


Then this one's for you, Teresa! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> DH came out to the barn tonght for a bit tonight. He doesn't come often, so it was nice. Do others have DHs who encourage horses, but don't really get into them?


Yes, mine!  He got on my mare once to humour me, and described it as "like being drunk without being tiddly - just staggering around". And he got on Sunsmart once at Halloween because he was dressed like a Nazgul, and of course a horseless Nazgul is ridiculous, so here he is:










Brett has done his usual Photoshop tricks to make his surroundings look more Middle Earth. 

He does love the donkeys!

I was thinking about your future puppy, and this is naughty: What if it just appeared - could your husband possibly resist it? ;-) Especially if it was really charming!




> We wonder about our new neighbors. They have their windows open when it's really cold out...are they smoking pot in there? I think more people do it than my naïve self realizes.


Maybe they're just airing their house, or they've just painted or something. Because pot smokers probably wouldn't open their windows when smoking - that would dilute their mood-altering smoke!! (Plus it's cold out.)

By the way, did you know that pot is also commonly baked into cookies, and may be given to you as a present?. This is generally not funny, but it WAS really funny when a friend of mine with awfully over-critical parents who used to get her weight criticised in public by her mother every Christmas dinner told me one Christmas her wild twin sister brought Christmas cookies laced with pot, fed them to her parents right away, and it was the best Christmas the family ever had because the parents turned mellow and friendly and grateful for everything and actually laughed at jokes, in total reversal to their usual personalities, and didn't criticise anyone or anything all Christmas! :rofl:

PS: If you get off and walk a couple of minutes every 30min to 1hour on a trail, it helps to prevent aches and pains. Endurance riding trick!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Nickers I just have the 80 yr old couple's house and mine. Thank goodness not the methhead's house. It's probably condemned after them smoking meth in it.


Anyone here seen "Breaking Bad"?


----------



## Koolio

SueC said:


> Anyone here seen "Breaking Bad"?


Yup! I've only watched the first few episodes but I love it! But then again, I get the subtle foreshadowing through chemistry and the psychological twists and ironies in the plot. I'm a bit of a geek that way. I have also been to a number of PD sessions and learned how to cook meth ( or at least how to recognize it if students are doing it). Last fall I want to a session titled "the Science behind Breaking Bad". Very interesting...


----------



## Koolio

Hello all! I haven't had time to post much lately, but I do try to keep up.

Tjtalon - it has been a year already and look at how far you have come! Take some time to celebrate your new life with horses. It is exciting to read how your passion and confidence continues to grow.

Nicked - congratulations on your grade 4 assignment next year! Don't give up on a puppy as with time and support hopefully your DH will have a change of heart. I hope he grows stronger and more confident every day.

Sue - loved the dressage video and all your pics!

Roadyy - I enjoy seeing your pics too! You always look like you are having the time of your life.

Northernstar - glad to hear spring has sprung in your neck of the woods too. It has rained here all week, but wow! it is so green!

Stan - loved your pics too. Is there a reason you have has 2 horses called Stella?

Frieda - best of luck on the mustang!

CCH - I am constantly thinking of you and wishing the very best for you.

Ellen - you are brave to share your story and I am honoured you feel enough support in this group to share it. I know your insight and experience will help many of us.

I'll try to catch those I missed in another post.

Here is a picture of the greenery here with ponies out grazing on lush green grass. It is incredible the difference a week can make!


----------



## SueC

NS: It's already part of the three-volumes-in-one I'm reading at present! Have to say though, _House of Dreams_ was my favourite of them all, even better than the early ones I'd already read, so thanks a million for bringing the existence of this volume to my attention!  Halfway through _Ingleside_ and it's not nearly as compelling.


----------



## Koolio

Whew, I am long winded today, but I do have some news...

Last year I was working as a consultant for our school division and the funding for the program that supported my position was cut. I was surplussed and sent back to the classroom (which was just fine) except it was to a junior high, the one place I absolutely did not want to be. It has been a struggle all year teaching in an environment that I am so ill suited for. I contacted HR by the end of the first month of school and basically pleaded to get me out of there. Nothing came up all year. On top of being in a mismatched assignment I have 3 of 6 classes of kids that are, according to other teachers, "some of the toughest they have seen in their entire careers". I also know that I excel with higher grades and higher level kids. Few people in our district have my level of expertise and experience and it was going to waste, so I took on teaching a Biology night class. While I enjoyed the class it has left me utterly exhausted. It has been a tough year and I have fought both depression and anxiety every minute of every day, especially finding out over and over that there were no opportunities for change next year. Medication is not an option and I am too proud and stubborn to take time off.

This week, a new opportunity has finally arrived. While it isn't the academic assignment I was hoping for, it may just work out better. As of today, I am officially transferring to a rural high school about 30 minutes from home to teach high school science (some academic and some lower level) and senior high options. I love rural schools! There are potentially many great things unfolding about this assignment. My class sizes will all be around 18-20 instead of 35. My courses will not be high stakes, so I will have the flexibility to do a lot more projects, field trips and fun things with the kids. There is a good change I will be teaching a Forensic Science and a Mythbusting Science course. (I created and wrote the Mythbusting course about 5 years ago). I may also have an opportunity to teach / facilitate an Equine studies option, some health / animal health /environmental science options and/ or a course called Oil Sands 101 on oil exploration and processing. The principal of the school is flexible on which options to offer and said I could choose what option courses to teach the kids based on their and my interests. 

So, I am both excited and relieved to have this to look forward to. My Master in Counselling courses start on June 25, and I think this assignment will work well with my graduate course load. More importantly, I am looking forward to finding the passion and love I have for teaching again and just maybe having the chance to share my passion for horses with my students.

As a side note, the principal of this school is also responsible for a nearby residential "ranch school" that caters to kids who are involved in the judicial system. Sadly, there is no program in place that utilizes the fact that this could be a working ranch. I'd love to create a program that uses equine assisted therapy to connect with these kids. Maybe being a little closer will give me the opportunity to inspire someone who matters to think about it.

Sorry to go on, but also thanks for listening. I have four weeks of school left and feel for the first time all year that I must might make it through...


----------



## corgi

Koolio, that is great news! Sounds like a position in which you can use your talents to their fullest. Yay!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Well, I discovered something tonight.....it's my saddle that's making my bumm hurt!:shock:

It was perfect out, I pulled both horses out of the pasture. I rode Rainn first, about 30 minutes, and when I dismounted I there was a noticeable difference I how I felt.....I DIDNT HURT AT ALL! And...she jigged and jogged on our jaunt.

Then I got jay out and rode him, instantly I noticed an uncomfortable feeling in this saddle. I did a little,ride and became more and more uncomfortable. I felt as if my right seat bone was sliding off the seat....when I dismounted I HURT.

While my other saddle, given to me by my sister, my bumm didn't feel that way at all.

So decided to experiment. I changed saddles on Jay and went back out. Again, I noticed a difference, but I was already hurting, so unsure. But when I dismounted again.....NO PAIN!

Yep, it's something to do with the seat. I think my sisters seat is wider in the bumm and my cradled in more. 

I'm going to try this saddle again first and see how I feel next time. I'm wondering if other saddles have bigger bumms....maybe those Tucker's? I maybe selling my Circle Y for a new tucker! I guess I could continue to use my sisters saddle, but I am wondering if those Tucker's would fit me even better?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's my sisters saddle. It not real pretty, especially compared to my circle Y, but way more comfy.

And.....it was FREE!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking if puppies, my mom got a new one. Her big older great Perinese is to teach it to guard the goats. She just got him last night. He's about two months old.

I get to name him. I first thought Stanley, she didn't care for that, (sorry Stan). Then I suggested scooter...but I'm not feeling it. DH suggested Mikey.....and YES he thought the puppy was adorable.:wink:

Thoughts on names?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, I was just wondering about your school year...and now SOOOOO happy to hear of your new opportunity!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I'm really excited for you!! I can hear the pleasure in your voice.

You can make it, you can make it! Woohoo!!!!:thumbsup:

Positive side of this year.....just think how much of a stronger teacher you will be after this!:wink:


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, those are fantastic news about your new assignment, something to look forward to. Myth busting sounds like a fun program to get kids involved and interested. I love seeing the same picture of your field every week, hope you keep at it until fall, that would be cool. :wink:

*NM*, that's an adorable puppy. Puff, Fluffy, Ghost, Boo, Neige (snow), Cashmere, Guimauve (marshmallow), Glaçon (icicle)

*Frieda*, congratulation on the mustang coming to you soon. It will be nice to follow your adventures with your new boy.

*Corgi*, I'm sure those lessons will help you and Isabella. A coach sees how crooked we are and how to get more balanced. The new "right" positions feel awkward at first, until they become normal. It takes a while, for me anyway.

*CCG*, also thinking of you every day. I admire your philosophy and how you deal with it all, you are an inspiration. 

*Sue*, we have pot growers around us as well. Years ago, a collegue of mine played a joke on his very stiff-straight BIL and put pot in the cake at a family gathering. Problem is, BIL applied for an important job the week after and was rejected for having pot in his urine test! He swore to everyone that he never smoked in his life and couldn't figure what happened. :shock: My friend felt awfully guilty as the joke turned bad. BUT, a month later he got a way better job that he would have missed otherwise.

Pot also got us lucky. We're at the end of a private road. We initially had one neighbor past us, who was growing pot in a shack. When the police busted them, the owner was in a rush to sell the place and we grabbed it real cheap. Now we are the last property and it's so peaceful.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ICK.....I think I just ate an ant...or two...or three.

I grabbed a box of cookies and ate one as I was posting. I noticed something copra wing on me...a small ant, then two....I looked closer.....there were ants all throught the cookie bag.:shock::shock::shock: where's the sick looking emoticon guy???? Ugh....I now feel like I ants in my throat......:-o


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- congrats on the new position. Sounds like lots of fun. I have a suggestion. Look into a Masters in Social Work. The program at my university was very nearly the same. I went for counseling. Come to find out that if I want to do private practice at all, insurance companies more readily recognise an MSW before a counselor. I have national certification and there are far fewer jobs available to me as compared to an MSW. You know the differences in schools I am sure. In the HS I have worked at, the social worker got to do all the group work and more individual counseling, while I did all the scheduling, college prep, academic counseling and only some of the personal counseling that I so enjoy. If I had to do it again, I would have gotten my MSW. Just my .o2


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, that is very exciting news to see for you. Congratulations on finding the wind for your sails. As MN17 mentioned, I can feel the abundance of joy in your words.

Eole, glad the bad was made good for you and BIL. 

Mn17, hope you get the saddle ordeal worked out and can find a saddle that fits both of you. I pictured the puppy as Cheveyo which is the native american word for spirit warrior. His white coat gives him a spirit look and he will be a warrior who protects the camp. You can always shorten it to Chevy if it is easier.


----------



## Koolio

*Mud Puppy*

Rain today. Sam found some mud.










This is what colorectal is supposed to be.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Tj, I am thankful that you chose us to share your journey with. Knowing you has made me a better person and reminded me to appreciate my love of horses. I look forward to another year of sharing your journey to see how far you go


Thank you, my friend, and you too, have made me a better person


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> N*M*,
> 
> *Ellen*, you are like a sweet flower on this thread, and I can almost hear your 'Southern Drawl' and invite to the porch for lemonade.... you are like an 'Auntie' to many of us.. never forget to tell us of your chickens, garden, and hope your horses' eye irritation is doing better
> Yup, she sure is, I love Ellen's posts.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Then this one's for you, Teresa! :rofl:
> 
> CHIO Aachen 2010 Funny Dressage Demo - YouTube


I love this, this is wonderful! Thank you, SueC!!


----------



## Stan

Arrived home from work and Bugs is not wearing his cover its in a heap on the ground. knackered. The s--t had destroyed it. They cost $150 plus Looks like he will need to grow some hair quickly.

Nickers You are great trying to understand where DH is coming from and the depressed feelings he has. Read this to DH. I know how you feel.!!

My attacks lasted a number of days and in the end I drove myself to hospital. That evening I went down hill and my heart started to slow down. I was on my way out. You know, checking out, and I was there laying on a gurney by myself watching the darn heart monitor quickly slowing. 

Then in comes some pimply faced boy and what does he say. Are you super fit I must have looked concerned because before I had finished saying no needles were going into the lines, and my stomach, and into some bloody great scanning machine I went. They don't tell you the crap just pumped into my arm is just as dangerous as the condition but it showed them where the damage was. Long story short I was in the crap but they managed to stabilize me through the night. Needles every couple of hours in the stomach but it kept me kicking.

The specialist told me in the morning I was on my way down to Auckland Hospital for further treatment and that yesterday, if I had not of made it to hospital when I did, would have been my last day.

It scares the hell out of a person, and being a man, the weaker sex, I'm strugling on that one, being the bread winner so to speak it does hit home hard. 

I was afraid to go to sleep at night just in case I did not wake up. I felt down, then high, then scared, all with in a few minutes and it went on for ages. But like you as the months went past I had to face the fact I'm alive. I might as well start living. I brought a GPS phone just in case I needed to give my position if I had another attack. Waste of money.

I had Stella to look after so I put time into her She was a very big help. I would ride then walk and so on but still afraid of any stress so if she played up, (as mares do now and again), I would not ride. I got past that.

I got past the depression, well now I have, but I had to come to the realisation that I had survived, but my life could end at any time and place.Aavoiding living was not going to change that fact. Avoiding living was not going to guarantee more time with my family.

Every situation is different and needs to be considered but my advice to you is buy a horse, a quiet gelding, not a mare you already have one female in your life why complicate things:lol: Take the horse for a walk then have a ride, then another, and another, and you will discover you are alive and communicating with 1200 pounds of animal that looks to you for guidance. That is stepping out of your comfort zone and some thing new.

I have learnt, and its now two and a half years since my attack I could have sat at home looking after myself or I could get out and live. I get reminders now and again all is not as it was so when that happens I know its an activity I have to work on and get fitter at.

I ride my horse, and have missed a cattle drive this weekend but as a second prize am taking a van load of special needs persons to a spook show, and I don't mean husbands as special needs.

I go hunting with my son and he has instructions that if I drop dead while on the hunt, gut me out to lighten the load and if still not light enough cut off a couple of pieces and get them home:shock: My instructions to my wife are pick me up from the morgue throw me into the fire, take the ashes home and when ready have a BBQ with my kids and sprinkle them.

I guess what I am saying is I understand how he feels, and your frustration, but only he can make the decision to live, knowing, that in doing so he may hasten what he fears the most, but I would rather have 10 years of living with, and loving my wife to the max, than doing nothing.

I don't fear death because the two never meet. One can't be alive, and dead at the same time but on the other hand I have no intention of kicking off until I am ready. I do understand and the clicking is a reminder but if the doctor says get a life then get a life, better still

Get a horse it will challenge you and reward you more than a dog.

Because I live thousands of miles away I can speak like I have. I don't fear you coming over and hanging one on me:lol::lol::lol::lol: 
Now its time to cook dinner before SWMBO wakes up from her nap and starts in on me. Mans work is never done.:?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Thanks Stan for that. It helps.

I can't even convince DH into a dog let alone a horse,:shock: hahaha

When I made emotion of always using the horses for my solace...I meant it. As a kid, I lived in dysFUNction. The barn and riding away from that mess was my escape.

Now....today....I still use it as an escape. My life is good, I'm sure of that....but as you all know, it's a place to settle my soul from family matters, a long days work, worries etc.

My coworker and good friend who has seen me through a lot of things says he can't believe how I've changed and mellowed since having the horses. They bring about a calmness.

This is what I wish DH could experience. When he comes to the barn, he just sees me mucking.....not the connection. But of course a person must be open to that connection to experience it. (I know I preaching to the choir)

Anyway....we will get there. He's very cognizant of things, so that is a huge step in the right direction.

So I did more research on the Tucker saddles. Yikes! There are so many to choose from! I think I already have it in my mind I'm getting one!:lol: I mean, if I'm going to spend a large amount of time in the saddle....I need to be comfy.

I like the looks of the western style tucker. The tack store I love so much does carry them, so once schools out I might hop on over there and check them out in person. My friend sold hers, but her DH is selling his....so I will inquire more about that too.. They are so dang expensive....but I guess that is why I take on side jobs like mentoring to pay for little nicities.

Sue, never knew that about windows and pot. Mshows ya how naive I am! Lol

Roaddy, liking the name Chevy.. We were thinking Mikey or Joey as well.

Ok, gotta run. 4 more days!!


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> Whew, I am long winded today, but I do have some news...


This is great great great!! When I was still teaching, a couple of times I ended up in exactly the same type of position you've been in this year, and that was not enjoyable at all, a total waste, they should have hired a bouncer or a psych, not an academic teacher! It's so great you'll get senior grades again and the joy of those subjects, and the Forensics/Mythbusting side with middle school is fun stuff - usually enjoyed by the students as well! Plus rural students are more likely to have lives that don't mostly involve television and mobile telephones... ;-)

Really happy for you!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's my sisters saddle. It not real pretty, especially compared to my circle Y, but way more comfy.
> 
> And.....it was FREE!


I've a question for all you Western riders.

I've never ridden in a Western saddle and want to know how it is your knees don't hurt when you are doing an hour plus of trails mostly trotting or cantering? In my English All-Purpose my knees are lightly wedged in and prevented from chafing. Also, the knee area of an AP, compared to the Australian stock saddle TJ mentioned which is knows for its deep seat, is soft with padding...and has that same deep seat! (I ride in an Ascot Romana I've had nearly two years, and it's the most comfortable saddle my horse or I have ever tried - one of the few that caters superbly to wide horses and tall riders).

Another question: While that horn out front looks like it would be immensely useful for cattle work and to hang things off, between that and the high cantle at the back, OK, it's probably harder to fall off during unpredictable movements, but isn't it also harder to deliberately separate from the horse in case of the horse falling or other trouble?

And can you guys jump obstacles with these saddles?

Please excuse my ignorance, and enlighten me...


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, so much going on.

TJ-congratulations on your anniversary. You have come along way-I hope your next year is even more productive!

Koolio-That rural H. S. sounds so wonderful for you. Hope it turns out to be a wonderful opportunity for you.

Nickers-Summer would be such a great opportunity to get a puppy, & integrate it into your family. I would not try to force a horse on your DH-so many men just have no use for horses. I have to get busy & start the search for new homes for my mares. I would really like to see the people they end up with. My neighbor will"take them" , but anabashedly says she would -move them on- ASAP, as she is looking for Quarter Horses. And a Peruvian & Morgan are not her idea of a horse. And they are such nice riding horses. I hope I can find a good home for the donkey,too. She is only 7.

Oops! All the rest of my answers fell out of my head! Hospice was supposed to start next week, but I may call & have them bring that forward. It would be nice to get that hospital bed here.

My old riding partner from CA, will be by today, and our dear friends & previous next-door neighbors will arrive early tomorrow morning.

Wishing you all a great W/E, & I hope a lot of you get to ride!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking if puppies, my mom got a new one. Her big older great Perinese is to teach it to guard the goats. She just got him last night. He's about two months old.
> 
> I get to name him. I first thought Stanley, she didn't care for that, (sorry Stan). Then I suggested scooter...but I'm not feeling it. DH suggested Mikey.....and YES he thought the puppy was adorable.:wink:
> 
> Thoughts on names?


Oooooh NM71, that's an adoooooorable dog!!! What is it, a Samoyed, a Maremmer, something else?

Name? Maybe Casper, like the friendly ghost? His Highness the Adorable Fluffball? Or Señor Snowball? Avalanche? Snowflake? Snowy? Marshmallow? Bianco, or Blanco, or something else that means snow-white? Or a friendly name like Amadeus? Or something outlandish, like calling him Copernicus, or Galileo, or Shakespeare, or Dumbledore, or Gandalf the White?

In _Tortilla Flat_ there was a dog called Señor Alec Thompson. In the wonderful Australian series _Sea Change_, the invisible but often referred to character called Bucket had a dog called Alfonzo Dominico Jones...


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> ICK.....I think I just ate an ant...or two...or three.
> 
> I grabbed a box of cookies and ate one as I was posting. I noticed something copra wing on me...a small ant, then two....I looked closer.....there were ants all throught the cookie bag.:shock::shock::shock: where's the sick looking emoticon guy???? Ugh....I now feel like I ants in my throat......:-o


Oh, oh, are we all going to tell our insect-eating stories now? :lol: My worst one is this: When I was in middle school I went to a rural Australian school and spent 90 minutes on the bus to get to school, and 90 minutes to get home. This is a lot of time on the bus, and is conducive to lots of reading. So here I was, 13 years old, and with my knees tucked against the seat in front to support a book on my lap and get comfortable on those awful bus seats, reading and getting hungry on my way home. It had been a 40 degree day (Celsius, that's really hot: Heatwave) and as usual, the hot weather had depressed my appetite, so I had some of my lunch sandwich left over in my school bag, a roast beef and cheese sandwich my mother had made me, and because the cool sea breeze was coming in my appetite was picking up... I ate without looking, being engrossed in my book, and after a little while started to think something didn't taste right, and that something was _wiggling_ in my mouth...

Have you ever lived through a few seconds that felt like hours? I sat totally frozen on the bus seat, looked at my sandwich, and saw that it was covered in the fat wiggly maggots of the Australian blowfly. Goodness only knows how the fly had crawled into my sandwich bag to lay. The visual confirmation of that earlier bad premonition only immobilised me further. I was motionless and exquisitely aware of the sensations in my mouth. I had been well brought up and had never, ever spat through a window, but in view of the situation that is exactly what I resolved to do. I opened the window, attempted to unload the mouthful into the rural road verge (whether it got there I know not, but hopefully it didn't get plastered onto the bus exterior), spat and retched a few more times, and then spent several minutes blotting the inside of my mouth with paper tissues, before rinsing and blotting again.

Now Stan will probably tell me I should have just eaten my extra protein and been grateful. Insects are undoubtedly nutritious, and are increasingly being looked at as part of a solution for producing animal proteins cheaply and more humanely. Native Australians eat honey pot ants, and finger-sized Witchetty grubs which they swear taste like chicken. Anyone tried anything like that?

Would love to hear stories!

Honey pot ant:











Witchetty grub:











PS: We keep bees and I just wanted to remind everyone that honey is technically speaking evaporated bee vomit. Delicious!


----------



## SueC

CCGirl: I hope you find great homes for them. The neighbour doesn't sound promising. Can your riding or horse forum friends (on the same continent) help? Surely someone knows someone who knows someone?

Thinking of you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I have a number of avenues I can persue, despite not knowing how to do pictures. My neighbor is a super nice lady, but just blind to any other horse than a Q. Horse. Many Americans are like that. My Morgan is stocky & wide & can go all day. I took her on a 20 mile ride just a few days after I got her. Not my wish at all, but it was for the gal I was riding with. We were side by side w/her Q. Horse all day. My husband did all the welding for my neighbor's new pen. The are now putting a shade cover over the water trough, but will zip over to CA to see kids/grandkids for a few days-they do that a lot. Grandbabies don't do a thing for me, so I'm glad I didn't have any kids! LOL!


----------



## Roadyy

I have dismounted 3 horses that were falling back over on themselves with me in the saddle. I put my left hand on the horn, slide my feet out of the stirrups, lean forward as they go up(keeping my head out of the way of their head) and use my feet to push off their hip while hand pushing off the horn to get out of their way when they land. The one that went down on his side I slip boot out of that stirrup then plant it on the ground away from where the horse will land then fold the other knee back towards the rump and sit down on their side to keep them from getting back up til they have time to settle down a minute. Then make them get back up with me still on the saddle. I have practiced emergency dismounts from all of my western saddles while trotting and don't find it hard at all. I'm also very glad that I have not needed it in real time on the trail,yet.


----------



## SueC

That's interesting, thanks, Roadyy! In an English saddle we don't have to remember anything so complicated - it's just unclamping your legs (if they clamped on during a tense moment) and sliding away. The saddle construction makes falling out default in curly situations. Probably in part why the more dangerous horse sports like show jumping and eventing are populated with English saddles.


----------



## Stan

sueC knees hurting is an easy one all I had to do was keep adjusting the length until the knees were comfortable it takes a little time.

Nickers
Take hub with you when you try the tucker and encourage him to sit in it or one that fits. Get him to walk the quiet horse being carful he does not fall for the one you love. Putting on a cover anything that requires inter action and movement.

I found the more I moved, the more I moved. Confidence in myself and that I was not going to keel over returned.

Walking the horse he will have to pay attention to what he is doing or he will get stood on. Its a little different than walking the dog. Easy to kick a dog out of the way but when a horse gets up close and personal one is very aware of their presence. And if he gets on the horse be careful how you tell him he is doing it wrong.

Something I have learnt is we get a new horse that acts perfect for the old owner but not for the new one, and the horse gets tagged as a bad one when all that is wrong is the horse is confused, he does not recognise the signals from the new owner. That's why I'm going back to Bug's filly for lessons so I can learn what she had taught him, save confusion and attitude.


----------



## SueC

Stan, I meant the friction with the saddle leather, not the mechanical pain caused by too-short stirrup straps which can happen with any style saddle.  ...can't wait to hear your worst insect story...


----------



## Frieda

SueC said:


> I've a question for all you Western riders.
> 
> I've never ridden in a Western saddle and want to know how it is your knees don't hurt when you are doing an hour plus of trails mostly trotting or cantering? In my English All-Purpose my knees are lightly wedged in and prevented from chafing. Also, the knee area of an AP, compared to the Australian stock saddle TJ mentioned which is knows for its deep seat, is soft with padding...and has that same deep seat! (I ride in an Ascot Romana I've had nearly two years, and it's the most comfortable saddle my horse or I have ever tried - one of the few that caters superbly to wide horses and tall riders).
> 
> Another question: While that horn out front looks like it would be immensely useful for cattle work and to hang things off, between that and the high cantle at the back, OK, it's probably harder to fall off during unpredictable movements, but isn't it also harder to deliberately separate from the horse in case of the horse falling or other trouble?
> 
> And can you guys jump obstacles with these saddles?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, and enlighten me...


People here do it all the time, but I cringe when I see people jumping in Western saddles. I don't have anything against Western saddles, and I think it's good for horses to know how to jump an obstacle for the sake of possible odd events, but it bothers me as a regular thing. A Western saddle is too restrictive on a horse's back and a horse can't form a proper bascule under a Western saddle. That's not so great for their backs if it's more than an occasional thing. This is especially true of the larger and heavier saddles. Some of the smaller and lighter ones aren't so bad.


----------



## SueC

Frieda, I saw those photos of your grullo, great colour, haven't seen that in Australia. How exciting, are you counting down like it's Christmas? He looks kind, and is well built, and you'll like the weather "up there"!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, I've ridden both western and hunt seat. Both are comfortable, but in my condition, I want the added security.  My TB was one who would rear. He reared so high...I slipped right off the back end of my hunt seat saddle and off his rear end!:shock:

While eating lunch I have been perusing different tack sites.....trail saddles everywhere I turn!!!!

Besides Tucker, are there any other brands that are to be decent? I have no idea. I bought my Circle Y not even knowing it was a 'better' saddle.:shock: I just liked it, and liked the price.:lol:

Has anyone heard of Billy Royal saddles? Looks nice.

Double S All American Trail Saddle in Tack for Trail Riding at Schneider Saddlery

I'm new to this whole saddle buying stuff. My parents bought me a western saddle, and my riding instructor told us which one to buy....so I am a bit clueless.:?


----------



## Roadyy

I can't imagine a dismount from a western saddle being more difficult than an English style saddle. If your horse rears up to go over backwards and you do not push yourself away from the horse on the way up or over then you will be landed on no matter what saddle you were sitting in. I would think the cantle on a western saddle would give you the leverage to get yourself situated, body wise, for a safer dismount instead of sliding off the back of an English saddle as you try to twist yourself to push off.

As for the knees being sore from riding a western saddle, I still agree with Stan's report of adjusting the length of the stirrups to keep the chafing to a minimum as well as how the leg rests down the side of the horse. I have ridden a couple of western saddles that had English strap stirrups and didn't find it anymore comfortable than having the fenders. 

I have had horses jump water holes with me in the western saddle and while I do my very best to not do that consistently, I have been lucky enough not to be slammed forward during landing to gorge me above or below the belt line. I have used the horn to pull fell limbs, too big to move by hand, off the trail and would not want to be off on a long trail ride without one on my saddle. If I get too tired I can always wrap the rope around me and the horn to stay aboard while they walk me the rest of the way.lmbo


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, I've ridden both western and hunt seat. Both are comfortable, but in my condition, I want the added security.  My TB was one who would rear. He reared so high...I slipped right off the back end of my hunt seat saddle and off his rear end!:shock:
> 
> While eating lunch I have been perusing different tack sites.....trail saddles everywhere I turn!!!!
> 
> Besides Tucker, are there any other brands that are to be decent? I have no idea. I bought my Circle Y not even knowing it was a 'better' saddle.:shock: I just liked it, and liked the price.:lol:
> 
> Has anyone heard of Billy Royal saddles? Looks nice.
> 
> Double S All American Trail Saddle in Tack for Trail Riding at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> I'm new to this whole saddle buying stuff. My parents bought me a western saddle, and my riding instructor told us which one to buy....so I am a bit clueless.:?


Look At Buffalo Saddlery and Billy Cook saddles. If you can find a good ranch style saddle then you will be very happy. They are designed for all day riding and comfort. I like the slick seat more so than the padded for the simple fact that I am going to be in that saddle for a few hours and that padding will go flat then have a possible wrinkle under my butt. You know to make sure no wrinkles are under the saddle to cause pain for the horse so keep that same thought in mind for the top of the saddle. The high cantle will give you more back support and really doesn't restrict down hill rides like you would think.


This is a Billy Cook Wade Tree Ranch saddle for reference.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a used one on the horse to give you an idea of how it sits compared to your Circle Y, which is a good brand as you found out.










The owner has his 3 horses for sale on CL and if the ranch style saddles I'm suppose to see tomorrow do not work out then I will be calling this guy about the one in the picture.


----------



## NickerMaker71

they guy I bought Jay from is now selling saddles. Will look into that too!


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, I meant the friction with the saddle leather, not the mechanical pain caused by too-short stirrup straps which can happen with any style saddle.  ...can't wait to hear your worst insect story...


Just turn the stirrup straps or when the saddle is stored hold them in place and the leather will take the shape or better still have someone else break the saddle in.

Worst insect story. There is the one about the cracks in the outhouse toilet seat, or the red back (we have them in NZ) but finding one for publication is proving to be a little challenging


----------



## Stan

SueC

Bees and honey you missed out the most important ingredients

The start of honey is the substance attached to the back legs of the bee. with some extras added.
In flight on board the 747 when nature calls we us the inside outhouse.

Bees on the other hand when in flight don't land to relieve themselves they just let go. Liquid and solids flow freely all over their back legs. (that's because they are moving forward at the time) The extra ingredients adhere to the newly forming honey and there you have it taste and colour.

That's my insect story.


----------



## Frieda

SueC said:


> Frieda, I saw those photos of your grullo, great colour, haven't seen that in Australia. How exciting, are you counting down like it's Christmas? He looks kind, and is well built, and you'll like the weather "up there"!


I'm trying not to think about it. But, yes, I'm counting the days. And I hope we hit it off! It's terrifying to get a horse I've never met. Somewhere between a blind date and an arranged marriage. 

I agree that he looks kind.


----------



## Frieda

I find an emergency dismount to be harder from a Western saddle. Could just be me. My order of preference for starting horses because of the dismount issue is bareback > English > Western.


----------



## Maryland Rider

To speak on saddles, If I had my way a vintage Hamley saddle would be my choice.
I have road in a worn out one before, never felt like I was on the horse.
I like the bronc style in these saddles best.
You're a little closed in but comfy.
The price is another topic all together.


----------



## Stan

*a selfey*









let me introduce my self. I don't photograph well and holding a little more weight than is good for me.

Bugs and his bank

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, I've ridden both western and hunt seat. Both are comfortable, but in my condition, I want the added security.  My TB was one who would rear. He reared so high...I slipped right off the back end of my hunt seat saddle and off his rear end!:shock:
> 
> While eating lunch I have been perusing different tack sites.....trail saddles everywhere I turn!!!!
> 
> Besides Tucker, are there any other brands that are to be decent? I have no idea. I bought my Circle Y not even knowing it was a 'better' saddle.:shock: I just liked it, and liked the price.:lol:
> 
> Has anyone heard of Billy Royal saddles? Looks nice.
> 
> Double S All American Trail Saddle in Tack for Trail Riding at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> I'm new to this whole saddle buying stuff. My parents bought me a western saddle, and my riding instructor told us which one to buy....so I am a bit clueless.:?


 
Nickers SWMBO rides in a FABTRON lady saddle. very light weight and cheep but it wont last the distance of a Tucker. I doubt if I would ever wear mine out. And the tucker has a gel filled seat very soft for the older bum.


----------



## Stan

Frieda said:


> People here do it all the time, but I cringe when I see people jumping in Western saddles. I don't have anything against Western saddles, and I think it's good for horses to know how to jump an obstacle for the sake of possible odd events, but it bothers me as a regular thing. A Western saddle is too restrictive on a horse's back and a horse can't form a proper bascule under a Western saddle. That's not so great for their backs if it's more than an occasional thing. This is especially true of the larger and heavier saddles. Some of the smaller and lighter ones aren't so bad.


 
I'm not sure I agree with you The riding I do is trekking similar to endurance. Not uncommon for one to be on the go for 5-6 hours with a lunch break. these are generally over 2 days. I noticed the horses on the second day are mostly western or western endurance and that is because the design spreads the load over a larger area. I also notice the injuries to man and beast in general are English style saddles. The Aussie stock saddle is now based on the tree concept a friend recently brought one and is impressed.

As for jumping we do jump logs creeks and so on as well as pushing through bush and traversing steep terrain for long periods of time and that is when the stock and western come into there own. I have had to dismount once from my first horse and have perfected the dismount. It is different to Rick but effective just the same. When the horse has bunched up for the leap up wards and just as it uncoils free the feet from the stirrup. The horse is now heading vertical and when it reaches the pinnacle of the upward movement gently push off as the horse is heading towards earth. It worked for me once. You might be interested in how I catch Bugs but don't try it unless you have some general fitness.








I have found this method works better if one hides behind a tree. As the horse walks past you clap your hands once while moving rapidly towards the horse. The horse has gotten a fright and shot straight upwards. While its four hooves are of the ground you hit it with full force bowling it over onto its side. I'm still working on getting the saddle on before it hits the ground. That is providing me with some problems to work out in that getting the girth strap around and tightened before hitting the ground. Speed is not there yet.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> View attachment 446834
> 
> 
> let me introduce my self. I don't photograph well and holding a little more weight than is good for me.
> 
> Bugs and his bank
> 
> Cheers all


Stan don't under rate yourself. You and Bugs are a handsome pair.


----------



## ellen hays

Yall I had a bad afternoon. Everything started off as usual this a.m.. After feeding I got some gas for the riding mower and filled it up. Then started cutting the grass. I finished cutting mine and my little ole neighbors and saw the people who are building down the road leading their horses down the road. They had come in from riding and were walking their horses up to my house to bath them and give them some water. I turned on the hose and got them started, then went to the barn to find a bucket. I felt I needed to check my young chickens food and water. I walked up and my mind could not comprehend what I was looking at. Something had killed 6 of them. I started to look around and I found my grown hen, Goldie, dead. As I looked around I was stunned and in shock. I found two more of my grown hens dead. The new neighbors had taken their dogs with them on their ride, but the dogs doubled back. They had come over before, and my chickens were not out. This time was different. I am in shock. They saw their dogs come out of the barn when they came over. I don't know what happened. They were so sorry I couldn't be upset with them. I am still numb. She picked up the dead chickens and put em in an empty feed sack and offered to take them to bury them for me. I gathered the eggs and brought them in. Tomorrow there will not be as many eggs. Whow. I had really gotten attached to my girls. The young ones, I had raised from little bitties.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, I am so sorry about your chickens. I know how bad that must hurt you. Hugs...


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I can't imagine a dismount from a western saddle being more difficult than an English style saddle. If your horse rears up to go over backwards and you do not push yourself away from the horse on the way up or over then you will be landed on no matter what saddle you were sitting in. I would think the cantle on a western saddle would give you the leverage to get yourself situated, body wise, for a safer dismount instead of sliding off the back of an English saddle as you try to twist yourself to push off.


Not a frequent situation in my life as we mostly rode horses we trained ourselves, and that kind of rearing is usually set up by training or saddle fit / back / other pain problems, but I did ride one horse that did that (for the above reasons) and experienced that once, and I just pushed off the horse's body to get out of there, so no problem. Most of my curly situations were when the horses themselves fell accidentally, maybe a handful of times in 30 years, thankfully never got badly caught.

I'm glad you're safe and comfortable. I guess it's what you grew up with. I personally am nervous about anything that potentially gets in the way of me coming off a horse clean - also why I ride with relatively heavy, large stirrups. A Biology student of mine once got caught in a stirrup and dragged by her competition horse in an accident, and had her face trodden on, needing reconstructive surgery. I was in an accident once where I would have got dragged if I hadn't kicked at the stuck foot with my free foot to get loose - a safety mechanism drummed into me by my horse training texts.




> As for the knees being sore from riding a western saddle, I still agree with Stan's report of adjusting the length of the stirrups to keep the chafing to a minimum as well as how the leg rests down the side of the horse. I have ridden a couple of western saddles that had English strap stirrups and didn't find it anymore comfortable than having the fenders.


Whereas in a good English saddle, the knees will never chafe whether you're in short straps for jumping, medium for all-purpose, or long for dressage, but I agree that the stirrup strap is the one thing that can chafe, for my usually in the calf. It's why long boots are tradition. I wear short boots, and joddies or well-fitting jeans and have good, low-bulk, slinky straps to minimise that issue.




> I have had horses jump water holes with me in the western saddle and while I do my very best to not do that consistently, I have been lucky enough not to be slammed forward during landing to gorge me above or below the belt line. I have used the horn to pull fell limbs, too big to move by hand, off the trail and would not want to be off on a long trail ride without one on my saddle. If I get too tired I can always wrap the rope around me and the horn to stay aboard while they walk me the rest of the way.lmbo


 It's great to hear these stories. It's really cool to have such an international group here with different traditions. Thanks Roadyy! By the way, I have to laugh every time I see you write "MN17" instead of "NM71"! ;-) You dag, as Aussies would say!!! (Do you guys know what a dag is?)


PS:* NM71* - that horn would be a nice place to snuggle a _puppy_ around once he was tired when following you on a trail, no?


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I am so sorry to hear about your chickens. I have lost several to preditors in the last year. It's always so sad. I started with 11 and am down to 7 of the originals. This spring I got 12 chicks. I am so protective of them when I leave them out to forage.


----------



## Stan

sueC

DAG: an obnoxious piece of ------- hanging of a sheeps ***


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> SueC
> 
> Bees and honey you missed out the most important ingredients
> 
> The start of honey is the substance attached to the back legs of the bee. with some extras added.
> In flight on board the 747 when nature calls we us the inside outhouse.
> 
> Bees on the other hand when in flight don't land to relieve themselves they just let go. Liquid and solids flow freely all over their back legs. (that's because they are moving forward at the time) The extra ingredients adhere to the newly forming honey and there you have it taste and colour.
> 
> That's my insect story.


Sorry, Stan, but that is incorrect, and it's a really common misconception us beekeepers are always coming across! Bees carry pollen in on their legs to feed the baby bees (maggots), and nectar in their stomachs with which to make honey. The two are quite different, and the baby bees need the high-protein pollen for growth, whereas the average worker bee lasts only 6-8 weeks, as it's hard to repair your body on mostly sugary liquid. Nectar is regurgitated in the hives and excess water evaporated until the honey can store without fermenting.

Also bees, like birds, don't produce separate urine! ;-) It all comes out together, and not necessarily in mid-flight. Bees are clean creatures.

The different flavours of honey come largely from the different flower types they visit. Tea tree honey tastes and looks very different to eucalypt honey, or tagasaste honey, or clover honey, and we can tell the different sources by now - from seeing what is flowering, then tasting the new honey in our hives.

But to give you a honey story you will like: In Italy one of the specialties is aphid-sourced honey. The bees go up to sap-sucking aphids and "tickle" them until the aphids release largely undigested sap from their posteriors. They then carry this back in their stomachs and evaporate it down in their hives. I'll leave you to work out what it technically makes *that* honey, which by the way, is delicious and smoky! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Ellen, sorry to hear about your chickens.

Stan, you comedian! Catching your horse, hahaha! 

And while a dag technically is the section of excremented-upon wool that is clipped off a sheep's bottom, the term "dag" in Australian usage is a friendly insult used to describe someone who made a joke, or is wearing retro clothing, or doing something else that is amusing.

Frieda: :rofl: ... more like an Internet-screened date, wouldn't you say? (I actually married one of those - far easier to screen out undesirable stuff without appearances, baggage and reproductive biology to blind you - and it's worked out well for us. 7 years married next year, and nest-building! )










I'm STILL catching up on reading and will now sign off so as not to add more to the load. Have a great day/night, all, and stay safe.


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I am so sorry to hear about your chickens...:-(


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, I'm so very sorry about your chickens. That must have been a horrible shock. Maybe your neighbors will buy you some new ones, but I understand missing the ones who are "lost". Friends are friends, no matter what they "are".

I've been hit w/a huge bump in my road (no, not serious illness, that's much more huge...& why I've even hesitated to mention anything at all here, but rather big to me anyway). But rather than just go away (& read, to see what you'all are doing), I thought I'd share, because sharing is accepted here (& I'm feeling hurt that my own sister hasn't bothered to say "you ok?" from a brief note I did on FB..way dysfunctional family there, & I'm very close to getting way over it...'nuff said).

My landlady has been very ill for over a year, out of work because of it. She called me yesterday to tell me she just can't handle my condo anymore (& will have to give up her own home & move back to Texas). She wants to see if I can assume the loan; she spoke w/the bank today (we have the same bank), told them I've rented w/her for years & have never been late, but they said they can't look @ that, that she has to fill out forms to resend to them to even see if the loan is assumable (if not, my Home goes to the bank). This all will take 12-15 days; then, I guess, I'll know.

I'm in shock. (I was expecting a rent increase, not the potential of losing my home.) My credit is middling, but hers is now abysmal, so the hope is the bank would rather get my money than get another property that they can't do much with (oh, we're talking Chase bank here; people don't count whatsoever, it's $$$ that counts).

I can do nothing but wait & see. I couldn't sleep last night & can't eat much at all, but can't do that for 2 weeks (or longer). I keep thinking that The Man Upstairs is way bigger than Chase Bank. He knows I don't have the $ to suddenly move. Dang, I'm 60 & sick of struggling. All I want is to learn to ride, learn about horses, take care of my kitties, & do my life as best I can.

I won't apologize for the length of this post or my sharing. I had to talk to someone, so I went to my Village, because I know you'll listen...you can't help, but you'll listen, & will respect me.

I'm going out to Janice's on Monday; the weather will be good. I'm due for my 2nd "lesson in a row" to make up for the last snow/rained-out day. Right now I feel like I don't have the heart for a lesson, but have to/need to.

I don't know what's going to happen. Life IS good, I'm just having a bit of trouble w/mine at the moment. If I go away from posting for awhile, don't worry; I'll be reading. I'll try to post HorseMondays.


----------



## tjtalon

Now I know what "dag" is..from now on, I'll try to be as daggish as possible, since it's in my nature when things are doing goodish or better.

I love the high cantle on the Aussie saddle Janice used for me & Addie (have no idea what brand it is). I wish I could have it on Bailey, it makes me feel secure & seems to set my rear/hips better to where they should be.

...and now I know more about bees & how honey comes about. I just know that it's good stuff (& is getting more expensive!)

In the mornings when I get up, & when I get home...a parent robin is on the nest. Babies must be coming soon.

And, I'm blabbing here to get my mind off of The Stuff & trying to wind down to be able to sleep. Still considering food.

I'd taken this coming Tuesday for a vacation day, just to catch up on some home stuff. Now, very relieved I did that, need the head-space. TG tomorrow is my F.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I keep thinking that The Man Upstairs is way bigger than Chase Bank. He knows I don't have the $ to suddenly move. Dang, I'm 60 & sick of struggling. All I want is to learn to ride, learn about horses, take care of my kitties, & do my life as best I can.


Sorry about your stress with that. I once, when a single person, lost a super rental that I'd been told was long-term, after only a year. I felt devastated, like you. I had a chat to the Man Upstairs, who's way bigger than the Chase Bank or any bureaucracy. I said, "How am I going to find another small quiet place that feels like home? And I like it here! Waah! And I don't have the energy to search exhaustively, it's the middle of school term and I'm knackered. Would you solve this one for me?" Three days later, looked through the rental advertisements and, first number I called and first place I viewed, was a rental same price and even better than what I had, and closer to work. Got it there and then, lived there until I married and we built this house.

So, you're either going to become a homeowner of the existing place, or find something better. Just leave it with the Man Upstairs, then you won't have to worry about it, and he'll bring good things out of the situation for you!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh TJ- What sad news on your home digs. But glad you felt able to share. Things like this knock you sideways for awhile. Time to put on the thinking cap. Can you imagine how hard it was to leave my last home when I had lived there for 35 years?

We've only been here two years and now this bombshell hit. Sometimes Life is just rough.


----------



## Celeste

I just caught up on reading. My computer had to go to the shop yesterday. I am sitting at DH's desk, but I probably won't post as much as usual for a few days until I get my own computer back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

First, gosh TJ, i did see that post on FB and wondered...soryy to hear about that. I bet it is sitting at the pit of your stomach, but like Sue said....i belive what is best to come, is yet to be!

My little apartment story.....after my accident and subsequent surgeryies and healing...it was TIME to leave the nest!:shock: I was 23/24 and coulnd't take living with my mother anymore. lOl So I found a small house to rent cheap...on the wrong side of the tracks. (druggy area here) Sidenote....I had applied for a nicer apartment in the better section, but to no avail.

i was only sustituting at the time....maybe $55 a day....andof course I wasn't being called everyday, so strings were tight. 

I watched drug deals go down a few houses down, but the kicker was when I woke up Christmas morning and found someone had walked up on my front porch and stole my Christmas wreath. It was something I had made myself, and thought it turned out really pretty....apparetnly somebody else did too:shock:

more than anything....I was SCARED! These people had to know I lived by myself, and many times came home late b/c I also had a second job (that paid peanuts)

Out of the blue, I get a call....from the people who had the better apartmetn. They had space for me.  Luckily I had not signed a lease, and I bolted from that horrific (and I think haunted) house into a tiny, yet BEAUTIFUL apartment. It was so perfect for me.

Consiquently, the landlords are now our neighbors!! LOL

Bottomline, although we don't know it....the best is yet to come!:wink:

Don't stop posting...it does a person good!


----------



## SueC

*Corgi*: Watched the Stacey Westfall freestyle. Very good!!! Had never heard of this person, thanks for the mention!

*NM71*: I am just catching up on reading and thought about your post about husband & depression & animals. Do you think your husband is perhaps a bit jealous of the love and attention your animals are getting? I mean, I get he's not a horse dude, mine isn't either, but did he like the dog as much as you did? Or were you more into the dog?

Also, are you the way more physically active person, and is he more the sofa sort of person? I mean, before he got ill, just in general? Because if that is the case, then it's easy to see why you might gravitate towards energetic animals to do things with. I'm a really active person too and it would just kill me to be sedentary like an average modern person.

Here's an irony: Physical activity effectively counters depression - but depressed people often don't feel up to physical activity. Those that can swing it usually find it improves them. There was a study done recently that compared conventional antidepressant therapy with sending people on a 4x a week aerobic exercise programme (and no antidepressants). The aerobics group actually did better recovering from depression! Isn't that interesting? It's a general study so may not work for everyone, but in most cases being active has real benefits for physical and mental health.

What are your husband's hobbies, if you don't mind me asking?

About the dog, maybe you need _two_ puppies to keep each other company and take pressure off your DH? Just a thought. ;-) Two small ones would cost as much to feed as one large, and not all little dogs are lap dogs: Jack Russells can keep up with horses, for instance, but are tiny!

*Ellen*: Hey, I'm thinking about your garden. Not much in ours after pumpkin harvest; just did some seeding into trays though, radishes, silverbeet, herbs, etc, and germinating peas. Also took lavender cuttings and potted them up. Mostly greens now until our spring. You've got the works going now though! How is your corn going?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Beautiful weekend weather here. Looking to get out and RIDE!!

I was so tired yesterday...I slept nearly 10 hours.:shock: I needed it.

DH went up with FIL to camp last night. Lawn needs mowed, and we have a leak in the roof. It's in the national forest.

He left his gun for protection...since i made mention i no longer had a dog to sound the alarm....maybe pulling on the heartstrings and making him think I'm scared will do the trick.:wink: hahahaha We won't tell him I fell right to sleep with the back door open and slept for 10 hours!!! Ooops hahaha

Ellen, my heart fell when I read about your chickens.:shock: Mom has lost a few too....and geese....it's heartbreaking. from experience, once a dog tastes chicken blood....there is no turnning them away. So be very caustious those dogs don't come back! We had a dog who was like that, we subsiquently had to keep her tied at all times. :-(

Contacted jay's seller...he sells Ray (I think) McNabb saddles. he said they are ranching saddles and he rides in them all day long.....again, learning new stuff!

I'm thinking a higher cantle may do me a world of good! Looked into those FABRON saddles Stan. They seem to be synthetic. Not sure if i want to go there, but I like the idea they are designed just for woman.

Are there saddle brands to steer clear of?

As far as my TB rearing....and I would have loved to see the video of my sliding off in slow motion. There was NO time for a dismount btw. I was giving him mixed signals....rider error.:-|

And falling off with a western saddle....my QH Butterscotch fell with me in the woods once. It was purely not expected. A flat trail we traversed many times...out of the blue she fell completely over! Again, NO time to think about dismounting. My leg and foot were caught under her and I ended up breaking my foot. My own stupidity....that day I wore sneakers, which I KNOW never to do.:-x I know the boot would have saved my tendons. Young and dumb. :lol::lol:

I think I got to everything.

hope you all get some saddle time in, and that it's WARM where you are. YEA, I can expose my bare arms to the sun.....finally! FEELS SO GOOD.

Have a grand day!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

SueC, it's funny you mention my spelling of her sn. I started doing that early into my time here as she always misspelled mine. I looked at hers for a bit and decided that was the cutest way to repay her. Now it is just common practice and can't imagine doing it the other way. It always puts a smile on my face even after all these months.

I agree with you about the diverse saddle choices and accept that we have to use what makes each of us the most comfortable rather than one size fits all. There would not be many people in saddles if that were the case.

Ellen, very sorry to read about your chickens. I'm glad the neighbors had the heart to accept responsibility for their dogs actions.


Celeste, no pc means more time for riding, right?


I am at the church for the teen group's annual yard sale fund raiser. Thankfully I am in the kitchen selling snacks and drinks so I can peruse the web net.


Also, for Stan and Sue, that bur clumped of waist at the exit on any mammal is called a dingle berry around these parts. People are often referred to that for idiot choices made.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, Good questions.

DH doesn't really have any hobbies now. When we met he was pretty active. Church softball, pickup basketball, golf....none of that now. He does enjoy fishing, yard work, detailing cars, cooking....and an occasional hike with me.

I agree about the physical aspect you spoke about...and ihave lots of research. (Ihave studied the brain extensively in relation to learning....although I havne't studied depression, many studies link back to physical exercise is NEEDED for a healthy brain.)

So yes, I am extremely active person. Love to be outside, even in the winter I bundle up and hike in the woods. He would tend to rather sit and read then. (like his mother....she would have rather stayed in and read) but he is not as bad as her, as mentioned above....but not as active as me.

Jealous of the animals....yes, probably very jealous of the dog. It was very apparent she was MY dog. He always made comments how he treated her so well, yet always gravitated to me. I told him I was the alpha....but he didn't get it, except hurt feelings. He often always in jest ( but I am sure a little truth) aksed who I loved me...Maggie or him....of course I said her!:rofl:

So...you may have a little point there. He is trying to give me a bit more attention like i asked for. When I got home last night, as I said above he had gone to camp.....there were flowers waiting for me on the table, and a piece of chicken in the fridge.

That is why I married the guy. He really IS super sweet, generous, and thoughtful to others, especially me. So you can see why I want to repsect his feelings and wishes.....but......:wink: hahaha He's not an affectionate type of guy....but he gives in other ways.....my freedom to go anywhere/buy anything, flowers, chicken.....:rofl: We make it work after 17 years.:wink:

Maybe I'll plaster pics of puppies all over the house like I did with my parents when I wanted a horse! Finally worked on them! hahahaha

And.....somehow....I got him talked into a horse....then two.....hmmmm, how DID I do that? :lol:

I really need to get to the barn.....thank goodness they are free range now...I don't rush as much in the morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dingle berry......yep! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ken McNabb.....he's the name on the saddles.

Oh, a little brain info.....physical activity, even standing up increases the 'feel good' chemical seratonin to shoot through your brain, thus, increasing the likelihood of a better mood. That is why brain researchers encourage getting kids up and moving throughout the day.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, I am extremely sorry to hear about your quarry with the living quarters. I will agree with the others and say that wasting your valuable energy worrying about the things not in your control is self destructive. Put those worries down on paper and stick in the book of Matthew 6 or Phillipians 4:6-7 where there are verses about giving over your worries to God. I'm telling you it will make a big difference just by doing that simple action.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Look at this one available at the animal shelter.......


----------



## Roadyy

Has a German Shepard look to it. I love GSPs. I like the look in the face.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Has a German Shepard look to it. I love GSPs. I like the look in the face.


Yes, it says it's a Shepard mix.. My niece found her....maybe I'll have to have her needle him...she is the apple of uncle Scott's eye.....:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

*warning long and rambling!*

I have so much on my mind! I feel like if I do a "mind dump" here, I may actualy have a clear head for the day. In one way or another it's horse related so bear with me!

I have done a lot of research and counseling in depression (Licenced Professional Counselor!). You all are spot on with activity. When I work with clients I encourage them to take a walk every day, even if they feel like it will hurt a little. It's more about getting over the inertia than anything else. Here is the kicker. DH struggles with depression. I CANNOT get him to take a walk. He is very seditary. His work is very physical and he is proud of what he does, but work has been almost non existent for the past 4 years. In that time, he has struggled with depression and almost paralyzing anxiety. HERE IS THE HORSE PART! He loves horses but is not a horse person. He WIGS out anytime I talk about getting a horse. I really need this. I need the physical and emotional outlet. Non horse people don't understand that there is really not a substitute. 
I work full time and pay all the bills. I am taking on a summer job that will pay my horse expenses and put some cash in savings. He doesn't see it that way. He believes that we are "in debt" because we have a mortgage and my school loan and have some home improvement to do. I am also driving a really old truck. These things will always be there. There is never a time in home ownership that everything is done and in proper working order. You always have some improvement that you would like to do! I know what we can afford. I also know that I deserve to have this horse and it will really help me physically and mentally. I think his reaction is out of guilt that he can't contribute financially right now. He panics about spending money. I am so very frustrated with this. I am trying really hard to be patient and understanding. He is out working today, YAY, I know he will come home in a decent mood.

Here is a totally horse topic. How do I rate myself as a rider? I keep seeing "good for an intermediate rider" or "advanced rider" or "beginner safe" 15 years ago I was a very good rider. I have years of professional training and showing under my belt. I have shown hunters since I was 10 years old. But now I am 50. All of that knowledge is still in my head. I am WAY out of shape and have no leg at all. I think of myself as an intermediate rider. Once I get riding regularly, my legs will come back quickly. Am I kidding myself? Should I look for beginner safe?

Two more things. I am looking at a couple of prospects in Ohio, near PA. That's 250 miles away. I can get him professionally shipped for about $750. If I can find a trailer to borrow, gas will cost about $200 round trip. I think DH will dig in his heals and refuse to trailer for me. He is way more experienced that I am with a trailer. Suggerstions?

Saddles- I was a leather girl all the way. I just bought my first snthetic. It's an endurance saddle. Feels secure like western but no horn. VERY comfy. They are not all alike! I have an Abetta. Very nice saddle. FAbtron makes a leather and synthetic. Also very nice. Do NOT go for a wintec. You can find them a dime a dozen on craigslist. They dont fit horse or rider very well. I like the feel of their AP saddles, but the western is a big loser.

Sorry for the grammar and spelling errors. I was rushing this out so I can get on with my day! Thanks for letting me bend you ear!


----------



## ellen hays

TJ I'm so sorry about your living dilemma. I know its seems your life is upside down, but Nickers story may come to fruition for you. May be the next step will be a small place with some acreage for you cats, you, Gpig?, and a horse You are very resourceful and able. Picture that prize in your mind. You know the old saying "As you think, you are." I may have it a little out of order, but you know what I mean. Whenever a door is closed another is opened Think big *girl!:wink::wink::wink:*


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning

I was in shock yesterday. But I think my feet are back on the ground. Yall sure are wonderful. Thanks for the concern and support. 

I'll have to keep my chickens up, because like the other dog attack, nothing may be done to control their visits. I don't know why my remaining girls have to stay penned up and not forage, but people seem to have an entitled attitude about their dogs going and coming. They also wine a lot about ground squirrels and rodent damage. Cats would be an answer to that. The dogs kill them too. I personally have had that problem solved by a shelter cat about a decade ago. He would bring me gifts of his exploits. Dead varmits which never bothered me again.

Yall have a great weekend. Hope the weather is what you want.

See ya


----------



## SueC

HP, I don't think you'll have gone back to beginner with a break from horses after ALL that horse experience in your life, you'll mostly just be working on getting physical fitness back up I should think, and that usually just means being sore for a while. Hey, you're earning money, you only live once, so do the horse thing I think. Have you got a friend who can trailer with you on the round trip? A friend of mine's partner wouldn't round trip with her when she did 800km return to put her mare into stud, so I went, and we made a girls' weekend of it. That was fun! Hope you get your horse soon, and the right one for you at that! 

By the way, this is an any-topic group, from my own observation. While most of the photos are of horses, a lot of the talk isn't! Well rounded place here.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the encouraging words, everyone. I'm going to do this work-day, get some good sleep tonight if it takes a sleep aid pill, & get up tomorrow & try to think all this through. (I was falling asleep last night, feeling quite depressed, & thought maybe I should just start packing & also give up my horse "pipe dream"; the second I thought that awful thought, a big "picture" flashed in front of my closed eyes: a bay w/a big white blaze down its nose, looking right at me. Disappeared as quick as it flashed. Strange, but comforting.)

SueC, I think this became an "all topic group" because there's a lot of trust. No one puts anybody down. And, the bond is always horses, one way or the other.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, everyone. I'm going to do this work-day, get some good sleep tonight if it takes a sleep aid pill, & get up tomorrow & try to think all this through. (I was falling asleep last night, feeling quite depressed, & thought maybe I should just start packing & also give up my horse "pipe dream"; the second I thought that awful thought, a big "picture" flashed in front of my closed eyes: *a bay w/a big white blaze down its nose, looking right at me.* Disappeared as quick as it flashed. Strange, but comforting.)
> 
> SueC, I think this became an "all topic group" because there's a lot of trust. No one puts anybody down. And, the bond is always horses, one way or the other.


TJ There you go. That's your horse, he's out there waiting for you.


----------



## Rob55

Hi all. I've been busy getting ready to move. Visited Mom a couple of weeks ago and spent some time on the family property. https://www.flickr.com/photos/rob1955/14170102092/ found a picture of my two main squeezes back in the 1960s Dolly to left was a little dark bay qtrhs. Tilley was a red paint mutt. Both were quiet and easy as you can get. Big puppies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Here's a 1969 trail ride in Breaks National park. I'm the long haired teen third from the left. https://www.flickr.com/photos/rob1955/14061092226/
_Posted via Mobile Device_. That's the whole family. Dad was on the big tb to the right. Mom was on the paint closest to the camera. These horses all belonged to a local barn I just remember wishing for my own horse on that trail ride. We did see black bear in the meadow. Dolly May have had a fit about that.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - I am sorry to hear about the potential change in living accommodations for you. Like others, I believe that when things seem at heir darkest, the light finally settles in. Sometimes we won't see the light until it gets very dark. In other words, something good, and even better will come up.

HP - as far as riding ability and choosing a horse, try to focus on finding the horse you will enjoy riding. Be sure to try out every one you can before making a decision and don't be afraid to put a horse through its paces. My girlfriend bought a horse last year and tried many. I would say she is a very novice rider, but what sellers tried to pass off as "quiet" , "well broke", "bomb proof" and "well trained" were very far from their descriptions. The only way to know if a horse is suitable is to try it. Don't worry about your riding ability so much as finding the horse that will be a joy to ride. Don't assume you can fix a horse that isn't quite there either, as unless you are confident in your ability and are willing to put in the time and have support of a professional, it rarely works out. My girlfriend ended up "falling in love" with a horse and decided not to invoke the trial period contract even though she could have. About a month later signs were there that she was outhorsed. Now she is trying to sell they horse and has since acquired another.
Perhaps if you find one that seems suitable, you can arrange a trial period? Be willing to ensure the horse in case something catastrophic happens and write up a good contract, but the extra effort and time will be worth it. A seller worth purchasing from should be willing to do this. If the horse is far away, it is worth a couple hundred dollars in extra gas to go and try it out. Much less expensive than purchasing a horse that ends up not being suitable and they having to sell at a loss. For a fantastic horse, you won't mind paying the shipping if need be.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> TJ - I am sorry to hear about the potential change in living accommodations for you. Like others, I believe that when things seem at heir darkest, the light finally settles in. Sometimes we won't see the light until it gets very dark. In other words, something good, and even better will come up.
> 
> HP - as far as riding ability and choosing a horse, try to focus on finding the horse you will enjoy riding. Be sure to try out every one you can before making a decision and don't be afraid to put a horse through its paces. My girlfriend bought a horse last year and tried many. I would say she is a very novice rider, but what sellers tried to pass off as "quiet" , "well broke", "bomb proof" and "well trained" were very far from their descriptions. The only way to know if a horse is suitable is to try it. Don't worry about your riding ability so much as finding the horse that will be a joy to ride. Don't assume you can fix a horse that isn't quite there either, as unless you are confident in your ability and are willing to put in the time and have support of a professional, it rarely works out. My girlfriend ended up "falling in love" with a horse and decided not to invoke the trial period contract even though she could have. About a month later signs were there that she was outhorsed. Now she is trying to sell they horse and has since acquired another.
> Perhaps if you find one that seems suitable, you can arrange a trial period? Be willing to ensure the horse in case something catastrophic happens and write up a good contract, but the extra effort and time will be worth it. A seller worth purchasing from should be willing to do this. If the horse is far away, it is worth a couple hundred dollars in extra gas to go and try it out. Much less expensive than purchasing a horse that ends up not being suitable and they having to sell at a loss. For a fantastic horse, you won't mind paying the shipping if need be.


The place I am looking to adopt from is very thorogh. They ahve a 60 day trial period and a buy back policy as well. They spend a lot of time talking with you to try to match you up with the right horse. The down side is that you cannot ride the horse before hand. It's part of their liability policy. They are a well known group and have been in business for years. I had my eye on a mare (I posted a link) and after talking with the trainer for some time, she thought the mare would not be the best match. It made me feel confident that they are not just out to rehome as many as they can.

On to my next task of the day. 2 of my chickens have serious dingleberries so I am giving them a bath. LOL I never in my life thought I would bath a chicken. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

OMG! I cannot belive how GOOD I feel after my ride!!!! It IS all about the saddle!! I rode my sister's saddle today, for about and hour and a half. It wans't the most fun ride...all I kept thinking about was...do I hurt? do I feel my seat bones? Ugh.....

Anyway, I felt great the whole way. The saddle felt totally different....more close contact, my legs hung down straighter. AND I didnt have issues with my feet or ankles. Usually after a longer ride, my feet get tired from too much pressure in the sturrups and my left ankle hurts from bracing myself. I didn't realize this until I DIDNT DO it!!!!:lol:

The real testament was the dismount...........NO PAIN! I could WALK without doing funky things to my body to easy the kinks. GEEZ, what have I been dealing with?:shock:

AND, now home, my body still feels great....no back pain or shoulder stiffness. YEA.

Downside, Jay seemed a bit tippy toey today. I know he needs a trim, as mine got cancelled for a funeral. After the ride I really inspected his feet....they are looking pretty beat up from last weekend.:-( I'm going to have to do the shoe thing.

OH, and another crazy thing. I was brushing him and found at least 4-5 horse flies biting him up in his privates......ne never flinched or swatted at them! I sprayed up there, most fell off, I had to brush a couple off. Then he started to bleed.:-( Poor guy....he just 'deals' with pain. I feel terrible!

HP, I agree with Koolio. Go for a horse your feel good on. LIke she siad, I told people I wanted a horse with two legs in the ground (1/2 dead) What people showed me was NOT that!!! Finally, I found Jay. When I rode him, I knew instantly he was it.

I also had the mindset, I need a horse I can enjoy long rides on....not retraining. So I guess that is where you need to be perfectly honest with yourself....do you want a challenge or sit back enjoyment/no worries/no trianing?

So back to the saddle. I'm going to continue to ride my sister's, but look for a real trail saddle. Thinking if this one feels good....wouldn't one designed for long periods of time and trails be even MORE comfy? I looked at the Abetta, I believe they are the company who makes saddle just for woman. Do you think the synthetic will hold up?

Funny how so many people are affected by depression, whether themselves or loved one! I never realized it.:lol: I totally believe my father has suffered all his life with bouts of depression. I recall during my childhood many a nights he would come home from work and go straight to bed...and weekends he would never come out of the bedroom. Even now he suffers. He is so dang stubborn he would never seek help. It would make him look 'weak'. For a while the doc secretly put him on meds after his triple by-pass. When he found out he took himself off. I had never seen him so pleasant.

Oh, one more thing.....after the ride on the different saddle, I didn't feel exhausted like I did riding the other....can you imagine? Wow, this is crazy! I think pain makes you feel tired.

OK, gotta go. Siblings coming up to see dad. I need to meet them too....I havne't gone over in a while. (bad daughter....)

Later!


----------



## Rob55

Nicker years ago we lost a 15 year old beagle. Joannah was devastated. She swore show would never get another dog. My kids plastered pictures of daschund puppies all over the house. Now she sits across from me reading a book with a daschund on either side. I think the picture thing works.

TJ I will be praying that everything works out. I love the Phillipians passage Roadyy mentioned.

Ellen can you fence the dogs out? I grew up on land surrounded by cattle wire. It kept the big dogs out. Deer jump it and small mammals just pass through. It is not the best for horses unless you put up boards, because like barbed wire, they do not notice it if they get a little excited. A chicken can pass through it or fly over it, but if it is far enough away from the coop most will stay inside. We had our chickens inside a bout a 1/4 acre of 6' smaller mess wire and clipped their wings. All the fencing was put up by grand parents way before my time, but cattle wire is not too expensive or too hard to install if local codes will allow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

NickerMaker tell DH I had a MI at 45. 10 days cardiac intensive care. 190 lb and strong as an ox the day before. 170 lb and weak as a kitten ten days later. Totally lost 3 days. It was DEPRESSING! Took a while to get past it. Now I'm doing well. Hang in there. It will get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Rob55 said:


> .
> 
> Ellen can you fence the dogs out? I grew up on land surrounded by cattle wire. It kept the big dogs out. Deer jump it and small mammals just pass through. It is not the best for horses unless you put up boards, because like barbed wire, they do not notice it if they get a little excited. A chicken can pass through it or fly over it, but if it is far enough away from the coop most will stay inside. We had our chickens inside a bout a 1/4 acre of 6' smaller mess wire and clipped their wings. All the fencing was put up by grand parents way before my time, but cattle wire is not too expensive or too hard to install if local codes will allow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob55 Thanks for the advice. I have a secure pen that I keep them in at night, and a 15' x 20' area enclosed with field fencing as a secondary run. I have been wanting to fence a larger area, but haven't had a chance to do so. My hens are really good to stay in the outer pen and not fly over. But, with the bugs and grass, I love to see them in the open to run around and enjoy. Until I get a larger pen built, I am going to keep them in their pen. I had twenty and now I have ten. I have been sick all day about this. Thanx again for the advice.


----------



## Stan

Nickers along with every thing else the dog and getting him interested in horses the first thing I would do is check out the medication.

There are some side effects that can flatten a person some effect the memory, attitude, libido, sleep, mental alertness, and general feelings.

I was on meds for rejection for 6 months and when I was taken off of that my life improved slowly.

I have reduced my medication to half of what the doctor put me on and in the case of one of the medications I found my zing improved almost the next day. It was noticeable. DON'T DO WHAT I HAVE DONE CHECK IT OUT. Some doctors over prescribe.

There is a huge amount of soul searching goes on after heart problems and a lot to work through. He mentioned he hears the clicking sound. I would imagine every time he hears it, it brings the fears back. I have to watch my stress level as up it goes so does the blood pressure. My work is high stress. I have a blood pressure monitor and when I use that and my blood pressure is up guess what happens, it goes up a little further because I start to stress over it being up. Had to learn to deal with that one. Chase SWMBO around the house, its bit of a ****** when I catch her because the medication effects the memory and I have forgotten why I was chasing her.:shock::lol::twisted:

There is also your own feelings come into play and how his behaviour effect what you do.

Fitness is one of the prime things that have to be worked on and every day as past a certain age, it is easer to sit than to move. When I am getting myself ready for a hunt I go walking up hills and wear a heart rate monitor. This is so my heart rate is not pushed to high and it also allows me to gage how my fitness level is improving. Then after the workout its chocolate and sweets and all those things that are good for a person.

Look at every thing including before the illness it would have been effecting his health and wellbeing before being discovered.

Before my heart attack my disposition could be described as explosive to say the least. But I was in control. If the horse did something wrong I would threaten to shoot it yet I love my horse. I changed and put that down to there was something wrong medically which had an effect on my wellbeing. Better blood flow better attitude some thing changed and it was not the medication as I said as I have reduced that some things have gotten better.

Its a big picture you have to look at before and after, and as for the dog perhaps as you have your horses you could put off getting the dog for a while and let DH decide you never know he may choose a horse if encouraged the right way.

Saddle: Get a Tucker. Your bum will thank you for it.:lol::lol::lol:. Buy made in America, support the home economy because its the only way to improve employment. Or support New Zealand by allowing your economy to flounder as it increases the value of our dollar and I can afford to buy American made.

Cheers all
SWMBO is back in Auckland this weekend again. Its Queens birthday weekend and Monday is a holiday Not that I give a rats butt for the monarchy but I will accept the paid holiday.


----------



## Celeste

I have an Abetta and it is actually pretty nice.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> I have an Abetta and it is actually pretty nice.


That's what I have too. Love it!


----------



## ellen hays

This is not about horses, but, if a dog that has a history of killing things is confined on a cable, is that a bad thing?


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> This is not about horses, but, if a dog that has a history of killing things is confined on a cable, is that a bad thing?


It's certainly not bad for his intended victims.


----------



## ellen hays

Someone in the neighborhood with a mean dog has raised their opposition to confining their dog on a cable. They say that it will make the animal meaner.


----------



## Happy Place

ellen hays said:


> Someone in the neighborhood with a mean dog has raised their opposition to confining their dog on a cable. They say that it will make the animal meaner.


 
That assumes that the dog was mean in the first place. I am truly sorry for your loss but those dogs were doing what instinct tells them. It was the owners poor judgement and training that put the dogs in a bad position. Cabling the dogs will not make them mean. It could prevent them from killing another animal or getting hit by a car. I have 3 bird dogs in addition to my chickens. Two of the dogs don't go after the chickens at all. The third one I have to watch carefully. I watch her body language and if she looks like she is too interested in the chickens, inside she goes!


----------



## corgi

ellen hays said:


> Someone in the neighborhood with a mean dog has raised their opposition to confining their dog on a cable. They say that it will make the animal meaner.


Actually, I have heard that is true. Many animal rights grouos oppose that type of confinement because it increases their predatory nature or something.

Everyone would be better off if a dog like that was just put down..even the vicious dog.


----------



## corgi

Happy Place said:


> That assumes that the dog was mean in the first place. I am truly sorry for your loss but those dogs were doing what instinct tells them. It was the owners poor judgement and training that put the dogs in a bad position. Cabling the dogs will not make them mean. It could prevent them from killing another animal or getting hit by a car. I have 3 bird dogs in addition to my chickens. Two of the dogs don't go after the chickens at all. The third one I have to watch carefully. I watch her body language and if she looks like she is too interested in the chickens, inside she goes!


I don't think Ellen was talking about the dog that killed her chickens...I may be wrong.

I agree that a dog going after chickens is just following an instinct and I wouldn't categorize that as being a mean or vicious dog. Attacking another dog or human is another story.


----------



## Happy Place

*Not for the weak stomach!*

I just has the most horrific experience. I have to share it in the hopes that I can get it out of my head. I was mowing the lawn. It was about a foot high out near our road. I hit a huge turtle. I couldn't see it in the tall grass. Half it's head was gone and one foot. I checked to make sure it was dead, touched it, it didn't move. I felt miserable. I cried. I called my husband and cried some more. He told me to go get it, we don't want the dogs to find it or attract any yotes. When I went out there, it flipped over and stuck it's head out at me. It was such a grusome sight. I had to dispatch it so it would no longer suffer. This turtle was more than 15 lbs. I can't imagine how old it was and what it had lived through only to get killed by a lawn mower. I feel absolutely sick.


----------



## Rob55

ellen hays said:


> Rob55 Thanks for the advice. I have a secure pen that I keep them in at night, and a 15' x 20' area enclosed with field fencing as a secondary run. I have been wanting to fence a larger area, but haven't had a chance to do so. My hens are really good to stay in the outer pen and not fly over. But, with the bugs and grass, I love to see them in the open to run around and enjoy. Until I get a larger pen built, I am going to keep them in their pen. I had twenty and now I have ten. I have been sick all day about this. Thanx again for the advice.


10 lost. So sorry. We live in a different world now, but when I was a kid a rifle by the door and a backhoe inThe shed would solve that problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Happy Place said:


> I just has the most horrific experience. I have to share it in the hopes that I can get it out of my head. I was mowing the lawn. It was about a foot high out near our road. I hit a huge turtle. I couldn't see it in the tall grass. Half it's head was gone and one foot. I checked to make sure it was dead, touched it, it didn't move. I felt miserable. I cried. I called my husband and cried some more. He told me to go get it, we don't want the dogs to find it or attract any yotes. When I went out there, it flipped over and stuck it's head out at me. It was such a grusome sight. I had to dispatch it so it would no longer suffer. This turtle was more than 15 lbs. I can't imagine how old it was and what it had lived through only to get killed by a lawn mower. I feel absolutely sick.


Happy. It was an accident. You were doing the best you could. I'm sorry it happened to you. I love turtles too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

corgi said:


> I don't think Ellen was talking about the dog that killed her chickens...I may be wrong.
> 
> I agree that a dog going after chickens is just following an instinct and I wouldn't categorize that as being a mean or vicious dog. Attacking another dog or human is another story.


My daddy kept bird dogs. If they killed neighbors live stock the same neighbors that shot over them on the weekend would shoot them during the week. We were responsible to keep the dogs in check. Preying on livestock was not accepted. We viewed it just like attacking a human or another dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Stan said:


> Nickers along with every thing else the dog and getting him interested in horses the first thing I would do is check out the medication.
> 
> There are some side effects that can flatten a person some effect the memory, attitude, libido, sleep, mental alertness, and general feelings.
> 
> I was on meds for rejection for 6 months and when I was taken off of that my life improved slowly.
> 
> I have reduced my medication to half of what the doctor put me on and in the case of one of the medications I found my zing improved almost the next day. It was noticeable. DON'T DO WHAT I HAVE DONE CHECK IT OUT. Some doctors over prescribe.
> 
> There is a huge amount of soul searching goes on after heart problems and a lot to work through. He mentioned he hears the clicking sound. I would imagine every time he hears it, it brings the fears back. I have to watch my stress level as up it goes so does the blood pressure. My work is high stress. I have a blood pressure monitor and when I use that and my blood pressure is up guess what happens, it goes up a little further because I start to stress over it being up. Had to learn to deal with that one. Chase SWMBO around the house, its bit of a ****** when I catch her because the medication effects the memory and I have forgotten why I was chasing her.:shock::lol::twisted:
> 
> There is also your own feelings come into play and how his behaviour effect what you do.
> 
> Fitness is one of the prime things that have to be worked on and every day as past a certain age, it is easer to sit than to move. When I am getting myself ready for a hunt I go walking up hills and wear a heart rate monitor. This is so my heart rate is not pushed to high and it also allows me to gage how my fitness level is improving. Then after the workout its chocolate and sweets and all those things that are good for a person.
> 
> Look at every thing including before the illness it would have been effecting his health and wellbeing before being discovered.
> 
> Before my heart attack my disposition could be described as explosive to say the least. But I was in control. If the horse did something wrong I would threaten to shoot it yet I love my horse. I changed and put that down to there was something wrong medically which had an effect on my wellbeing. Better blood flow better attitude some thing changed and it was not the medication as I said as I have reduced that some things have gotten better.
> 
> Its a big picture you have to look at before and after, and as for the dog perhaps as you have your horses you could put off getting the dog for a while and let DH decide you never know he may choose a horse if encouraged the right way.
> 
> Saddle: Get a Tucker. Your bum will thank you for it.:lol::lol::lol:. Buy made in America, support the home economy because its the only way to improve employment. Or support New Zealand by allowing your economy to flounder as it increases the value of our dollar and I can afford to buy American made.
> 
> Cheers all
> SWMBO is back in Auckland this weekend again. Its Queens birthday weekend and Monday is a holiday Not that I give a rats butt for the monarchy but I will accept the paid holiday.


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Nicker maker i recommend talking to the Dr, but Stan is right. Meds can have a big impact. This winter I went to the ICU with a low pulse and blood pressure. They wanted to put in a pace maker. I told the Dr to stop one little pill. Now no pacemaker and I feel good.


----------



## corgi

Happy, I know what you are feeling. I ran over a turtle with my car last year and felt sick about it. I expect the lawn mower is even worse


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!

It's late for me...but what I fun day I had! 

First, Ellen, I know our dog, a husky/shepard mix got a taste of the neighbor's chickens and we then had to put her on a run or she would continue to go up there and kill. She didn't get mean. We let her off sometimes, as we hated to have her tied, but she knew if we took our eyes off her, and she would take off.:-x

I'll look more into all of those saddles, but I think I am leaning towards the Tucker. :wink:

Stanley, you make me laugh!

Went to see my dad. He was in a 'mood' as we call it....talking about depression....he's in a funk. Never said a word to any of us kids. We sat there and talked amongst ourselves for 2 hours. He never said a word. B and S were all choked up and upset. Sis considered taking a leave of absence:shock: to take care of him. I said ABSOLUTLEY NOT....he's made his bed......

I know I sound harsh, but I made right with mine and my dad's relationship. We never really had one....I know over the years I did what was right. Karma is a ________.

I have had 6 surgeries total. My father has been to ...........ZERO. Even the night I had the accident he didn't show up. I've forgiven him, but like I've said, he's made his bed. I will continue to go see him, but I don't feel sorry, because that is the best place he can be. It's beautiful and he is taken good care of.....

after our time with dad, I joined B and S at the outlets. It is a favorite hangout of mine, but i haven't been there in a LONG time. You'd think I was someone coming off a bender....I was so excited with all the great buys and clothes I found! :lol::lol::lol: Got a couple outfits for vaca.  OH, I also saw a former student. He came right up to me and gave me a hug. Made me feel so very good. He was one of my favorites!! 

OH forgot, stopped at the animal shelter on the way home from the barn. As I entered someone was taking that shephard for a walk. Talked to the people, she is not right for my situation. I did get to dog walk, which made me smile.  I will continue to do that over the summer.

And yes, Stan, I will allow DH some time before bringing a pup home.:wink:

Tonight was DH's 30th class reunion. on my way home from shopping I stopped in. Wasn't going to, but SO glad I did...saw many people I knew. Friends I hand't seen in such a very long time. 

I really needed to have a day like today...with all that's been happening in our lives...here and to all of you...I think about life and death a lot lately. I NEEDED today. 

So here i sit on our back deck. All is quiet, the sky is clear, the stars are out. Maybe I am looking at the same stars you all are.......that would be very cool!

HP, where is that horse? Sounds close to me. Sorry about the turtle. I ran over baby rabbits once......does that help?


----------



## Happy Place

I just read that a snapping turtle can still bite and claw you long after it is dead. It's more of a reactive nerve ending than a sign of life. At least I feel like it may have been dead sooner and it didn't suffer. I still have the hibee jebees!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ I'm so sorry about your living dilemma. I know its seems your life is upside down, but Nickers story may come to fruition for you. May be the next step will be a small place with some acreage for you cats, you, Gpig?, and a horse You are very resourceful and able. Picture that prize in your mind. You know the old saying "As you think, you are." I may have it a little out of order, but you know what I mean. Whenever a door is closed another is opened Think big *girl!:wink::wink::wink:*


I'll try, Ellen. That would be an Extreme Miracle (one I sure would like..) I'm hoping for Best, I wrote down the Philippians segment, carried it w/me today, keeping it in my heart. I'll do my best to "think big" & think positive. I felt more positive today, then wondered if I was just being in denial, but..that's negative, won't go there.You are right w/ as you think, you are.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Actually, I have heard that is true. Many animal rights grouos oppose that type of confinement because it increases their predatory nature or something.
> 
> Everyone would be better off if a dog like that was just put down..even the vicious dog.


In my childhood, my grandma in Missouri shot two dogs, for killing chickens & eating eggs, Very harsh, but the family survival for food depended on the chickens (& hogs). It was just the way it was, back then. I was very little, but got an egg from a nest & fed it to Grandma's white shepherd. I was spanked (not abused), then instructed that I could've started an "egg sucking" dog. I never forgot that, it was a good lesson. Reality on a farm, long ago (a real one).


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I just has the most horrific experience. I have to share it in the hopes that I can get it out of my head. I was mowing the lawn. It was about a foot high out near our road. I hit a huge turtle. I couldn't see it in the tall grass. Half it's head was gone and one foot. I checked to make sure it was dead, touched it, it didn't move. I felt miserable. I cried. I called my husband and cried some more. He told me to go get it, we don't want the dogs to find it or attract any yotes. When I went out there, it flipped over and stuck it's head out at me. It was such a grusome sight. I had to dispatch it so it would no longer suffer. This turtle was more than 15 lbs. I can't imagine how old it was and what it had lived through only to get killed by a lawn mower. I feel absolutely sick.


 I'm sorry, HP, that had to have been hard.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> I just read that a snapping turtle can still bite and claw you long after it is dead. It's more of a reactive nerve ending than a sign of life. At least I feel like it may have been dead sooner and it didn't suffer. I still have the hibee jebees!


They can actually have reflex movements for a day or two. If his head was destroyed, he died instantly. By the way, in my community the neighbors would have been fighting over who got the turtle. They say they make good soup. I don't plan on trying it.


----------



## Cacowgirl

We have friends here for the W/E. We decided to go out to dinner last night. (DH & I have not been out to dinner since we moved here.). We all wore "comfy" clothes & since this is such a small town, we agreed on Golden Corral. I was able to get down a plateful of fresh & canned fruit which filled me up, & everyone else had plates of food & tried a lot of things. Then after coming home, -wanted to watch a funny movie-I wanted to see Robin Williams in RV. Dh kept trying to change my mind, but I stood my ground. Only to fall fast asleep for almost an hour. But I got a few laughs in towards the end, & that helped our friends to relax, also. Stayed up for another hour or so, then we all crashed & I, of course woke up about 3-I'll nap again later. Our friends will be leaving in about another 5-6 hours, and we will sure miss them. It was such a joy to see them!


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste said:


> They can actually have reflex movements for a day or two. If his head was destroyed, he died instantly. By the way, in my community the neighbors would have been fighting over who got the turtle. They say they make good soup. I don't plan on trying it.


It is now in my fridge. DH said it would be a shame to waste him, have him die for nothing. I read that the meat is wonderful. If I had hit a deer, we would butcher and process the savable meat. I guess it's the same thing. It's who we are.

On to better and happier news. DH got a job! He worked all day yesterday and came home with a contract and a new lease on life! He even brought up a horse on his own! I have to be patient and let him get his feet under him, but it's gonna happen without the HUGE fight! I have been praying for patience, his depression and of course a horse and it seems in one big swoop God has provided. I leave for church soon, it'g going to feel even better than it usually does!

Happy Happy


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> I'll try, Ellen. That would be an Extreme Miracle (one I sure would like..) I'm hoping for Best, I wrote down the Philippians segment, carried it w/me today, keeping it in my heart. I'll do my best to "think big" & think positive. I felt more positive today, then wondered if I was just being in denial, but..that's negative, won't go there.You are right w/ as you think, you are.


TJ

You're not in denial. Place that dream in front ya, and deal with the bad things at hand, and don't let anybody tell you "you can't". Because you can. You have got a lot of heart and talent. There's no telling what you are capable of accomplishing. I am not trying to humor you, I mean what I say. Keep your eyes open for enough acreage for a horse. If you can secure that, you can live in a travel trailer until you can do better. Put a fence around it your kitties. Use an electric fence for that bay with the blaze. You can! The rent you are paying those bloodsuckers will do something in that direction.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*HP* sorry for the turtle accident.

I have a turtle story.
One summer, looking into the field from the kitchen door, I notice the goat slowly moving across the field.
Now this goat was standing tall yet it legs were not moving.:shock:
What type of miraculous event was this, I ran outside.
The goat is standing on a snapping turtle hitching a ride across the field.
Big turtle 24" shell, didn't bother the goat, didn't like it when I walked up though.
I put her in the truck bed and returned her to the river in the morning.
Now the gender ID occurred when I found a dugout area filled with eggs a day later.
I dug the eggs out, marked the tops and relocated to a drywall bucket.
They hatched in due time and I took them to the river's edge.
As the crow flies mama turtle had a 1/2 mile trek to get to my field, go figure.

*NM* Saddle talk.
My wife has two Abetta saddles and loves them, I cannot ride in them for 15 minutes without serious marks and abrasions in areas we won't discuss.
SIL has retired an Abetta after 6 years, synthetic material started to fray and stretch.
Tucker = good choice and a long lasting saddle, even used they can hurt the pocket a bit.
I have only spent an hour in a tucker saddle on a 16.2 gaited horse.
Comfy ride and not sore but I felt as though I sat a little high off the horses back.
I prefer a little closer contact with less material between me and the horse.
I like a smooth leather seat for easy movement and no friction.
I have seen some women use a tacky like spray can product for added grip in the seat.
I still do not see the need for such an aerosol product but to each is own.


----------



## ellen hays

I lived in my tack room with Reggie until my house was finished. I looked like Saddam Hussein did when he came out of that spider hole. I was Purdy, pretty determined. You go girl. Turn that road block into an opportunity! And seize that opportunity and don't look back.


----------



## ellen hays

MR I'll bet you did a double take when looking at that goat. What are the chances of that ever happening again. Only a goat could have tried and accomplished such a thing. I really think they are neat animals.


----------



## Maryland Rider

We had a lot of rain Wed night and Thursday, we decided not to travel to camp this weekend.
Yesterday we retrieved railroad ties, CSX is giving them away due to track repairs.
Not a fun job seeing as they are rather heavy.
I have to correct some drainage problems that washes a lit bit of my driveway away.

Health, well I mentioned allergies last week, possibly not.
This week things broke up, sinus cleared and productive cough, still heavy pollen.
Must have been a cold of some sorts but not holding me back from anything.
The spring pollen has never really bothered me before and others have been sick @ the office.

*TJ* I hope all is well. A move could prove to work out in your favor.
I would hope this doesn't effect your horse adventures.
I feel we would all be lost without Horse Monday Adventures.
Notice I capitalized as if a novel or important document.
Your stories and much better than mine.
You talk of advancement and progress, last week my horse peed on me.:shock:

I have to trim some hooves today and start on this drainage bonanza with the RR ties.
Good Day All.


----------



## ellen hays

ellen hays said:


> I lived in my tack room with Reggie until my house was finished. I looked like Saddam Hussein did when he came out of that spider hole. I was Purdy, pretty determined. You go girl. Turn that road block into an opportunity! And seize that opportunity and don't look back.


TJ I wrote this for you. Didn't put any name on it originally.


----------



## Celeste

I would have no problem living in a second hand travel trailer. They are actually pretty nice and a lot better than some of the dives I lived in when I was in college.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Eveing all!
> 
> It's late for me...but what I fun day I had!
> 
> First, Ellen, I know our dog, a husky/shepard mix got a taste of the neighbor's chickens and we then had to put her on a run or she would continue to go up there and kill. She didn't get mean. We let her off sometimes, as we hated to have her tied, but she knew if we took our eyes off her, and she would take off.:-x


Thank you Nickers, you have had first hand knowledge of how the dog is affected due to restraint. I want to tell all of you that I appreciate you feed back on the subject. It has been very helpful.

The dog I am talking about is the dog next door. He has attacked my cat (I got her to safety before he got to her). He killed a cat that came to me emaciated because the dogs kept it up a tree for months and I had it in my barn, she was getting better and I saw it as a win win situation for both of us. She could live in peace and I could keep the rodents in check.
The dog caught her sunning outside the barn door, he shook her to death. He later came behind the barn where my hens were and grabbed my smaller domenecker (spell?). I shrieked at him and he let her go. I told the owners what had happened. I don't know, but normally 3 strikes and your out. I shoot my 38 into the air to scare him away. Yesterday, the dogs owner came to me and said I was disturbing her from recuperating from getting over her surgery. I suggested that they secure the dog by putting it on a cable. She said "oh no, that will make him mean". She borrowed a tool from me (that same day) and said that her husband was going to use it to move the stake for the cable for the dog. I asked why. She said we may have to put him on it some day.:shock: What did I just hear her say:? I agree with the post that pointed that the people should be responsible because the animal is doing what instinct tells them to do. But, you cannot get some dog owners take responsibility for their animals. Now, TJ you talk about denial, these people take the prize. Both dog owners have enjoyed my hens eggs over the past months. The only thing I have gotten from their dogs was aggravation and giant piles of s--t. Excuse my language. The last people haven't even called to see how I was after the incident or offered restitution for my loss, which I am not interested in because it won't bring my babies back. But, their lack of action sure lets me know what kind of people I am dealing with. I'd rather have methheads next door than someone who is so selfish and insensitive. .


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Thank you Nickers, you have had first hand knowledge of how the dog is affected due to restraint. I want to tell all of you that I appreciate you feed back on the subject. It has been very helpful.
> 
> The dog I am talking about is the dog next door. He has attacked my cat (I got her to safety before he got to her). He killed a cat that came to me emaciated because the dogs kept it up a tree for months and I had it in my barn, she was getting better and I saw it as a win win situation for both of us. She could live in peace and I could keep the rodents in check.
> The dog caught her sunning outside the barn door, he shook her to death. He later came behind the barn where my hens were and grabbed my smaller domenecker (spell?). I shrieked at him and he let her go. I told the owners what had happened. I don't know, but normally 3 strikes and your out. I shoot my 38 into the air to scare him away. Yesterday, the dogs owner came to me and said I was disturbing her from recuperating from getting over her surgery. I suggested that they secure the dog by putting it on a cable. She said "oh no, that will make him mean". She borrowed a tool from me (that same day) and said that her husband was going to use it to move the stake for the cable for the dog. I asked why. She said we may have to put him on it some day.:shock: What did I just hear her say:? I agree with the post that pointed that the people should be responsible because the animal is doing what instinct tells them to do. But, you cannot get some dog owners take responsibility for their animals. Now, TJ you talk about denial, these people take the prize. Both dog owners have enjoyed my hens eggs over the past months. The only thing I have gotten from their dogs was aggravation and giant piles of s--t. Excuse my language. The last people haven't even called to see how I was after the incident or offered restitution for my loss, which I am not interested in because it won't bring my babies back. But, their lack of action sure lets me know what kind of people I am dealing with. I'd rather have methheads next door than someone who is so selfish and insensitive. .


I live on a small block. Some sheep and horse. The local dogs are farm dogs and don't bother the animals but, if a stray dog comes onto the property and even so much as looks at the animals its gone. I will shoot it, bury it, plant a tree on it, and sleep well. I don't bother to find out who owns it. If its strayed in a farming area the owner does not deserve to own one.

Don't bother shooting the gun in the air shells are expensive shoot it, bury it and say nothing. If its killing your food supply it will continue to return.

If those next door try to get you to pay for the dog give them an inflated bill for your loss and include the charges for the shell and plot, plus time.

People who allow their dogs to kill need to be treated for what they are bad animal owners and no loss to anyone.


----------



## tjtalon

Mother Robin out of the nest this morning, so snuck out & took a picture (was too high to see in, so reached the camera up & tipped it over to take the pic).


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> I live on a small block. Some sheep and horse. The local dogs are farm dogs and don't bother the animals but, if a stray dog comes onto the property and even so much as looks at the animals its gone. I will shoot it, bury it, plant a tree on it, and sleep well. I don't bother to find out who owns it. If its strayed in a farming area the owner does not deserve to own one.
> 
> Don't bother shooting the gun in the air shells are expensive shoot it, bury it and say nothing. If its killing your food supply it will continue to return.
> 
> If those next door try to get you to pay for the dog give them an inflated bill for your loss and include the charges for the shell and plot, plus time.
> 
> People who allow their dogs to kill need to be treated for what they are bad animal owners and no loss to anyone.


Coming in 3 days late on the thread, but am angry at what I'm reading... I think what Stan is describing is the "3 S's", and Ellen, I'm a mild mannered person, but _wouldn't hesitate_ to establish the 3 S's on my property if such would occur... Grrrr! "Patience is a virtue/Patience is a virtue".... but so is _controlling one's pet from harming another's!!!!_


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Thank you Nickers, you have had first hand knowledge of how the dog is affected due to restraint. I want to tell all of you that I appreciate you feed back on the subject. It has been very helpful.
> 
> The dog I am talking about is the dog next door. He has attacked my cat (I got her to safety before he got to her). He killed a cat that came to me emaciated because the dogs kept it up a tree for months and I had it in my barn, she was getting better and I saw it as a win win situation for both of us. She could live in peace and I could keep the rodents in check.
> The dog caught her sunning outside the barn door, he shook her to death. He later came behind the barn where my hens were and grabbed my smaller domenecker (spell?). I shrieked at him and he let her go. I told the owners what had happened. I don't know, but normally 3 strikes and your out. I shoot my 38 into the air to scare him away. Yesterday, the dogs owner came to me and said I was disturbing her from recuperating from getting over her surgery. I suggested that they secure the dog by putting it on a cable. She said "oh no, that will make him mean". She borrowed a tool from me (that same day) and said that her husband was going to use it to move the stake for the cable for the dog. I asked why. She said we may have to put him on it some day.:shock: What did I just hear her say:? I agree with the post that pointed that the people should be responsible because the animal is doing what instinct tells them to do. But, you cannot get some dog owners take responsibility for their animals. Now, TJ you talk about denial, these people take the prize. Both dog owners have enjoyed my hens eggs over the past months. The only thing I have gotten from their dogs was aggravation and giant piles of s--t. Excuse my language. The last people haven't even called to see how I was after the incident or offered restitution for my loss, which I am not interested in because it won't bring my babies back. But, their lack of action sure lets me know what kind of people I am dealing with. I'd rather have methheads next door than someone who is so selfish and insensitive. .


No, you'd not rather have neither methheads nor these irresponsible dog owners... both are wrong. Bottom line. All the excuses and apologies cannot make up for the loss of the life of your dear Goldie and chicks. I believe they may see you as a "soft heart" in which you are, and is beautiful. _However_, they are letting their dogs run free (I'm all in favor of dogs on a leash at all times!!!) and making apologies for your dead chickens is not enough. I would certainly call the animal control _every day_ (yes, they're busy, yes, they have many calls, blah, blah, blah) and make a formal complaint. My heart goes out to you reading of your loss and hope the authorities can enforce these people to keeping their dogs in check as they should have been doing all along. God Bless


----------



## Koolio

My daughter and I went out for a trail ride today. It is incredible how much more greenery there is after 2 weeks of warmer weather and some rain. Anyhow, here are a few pics.

Koolio looking down the trail.









My daughter on Sam. We just figured out he is now 24 and going like a champ.









I gave her my phone for a minute.









This is our lunch stop. About every 5 km or so this park has some rest areas with places to tie your horse, picnic tables, an outhouse, a gazebo and an enclosed shelter.
The boys tied up for lunch and are hoping for some carrots.









This is the shelter. Very cozy inside with fresh water, a wood stove and a supply of dry wood. In the winter, cross country skiers can use these to warm up. In the summer, we like to have a wiener roast for lunch while on a trail ride.









It was a great day and a lovely weekend!

Yesterday my son and I planted our vegetable garden. We put in green and purple beans, purple and orange carrots, green and yellow zucchini squash, two tomato plants, a watermelon, a cantaloupe and a honey dew melon. I also planted some mojito mint and chocolate mint to be used in cold summer drinks.


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> someone in the neighborhood with a mean dog has raised their opposition to confining their dog on a cable. They say that it will make the animal meaner.


_Fiddlesticks!!! X's 10 _


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Ellen, sorry to hear about your chickens.
> 
> Stan, you comedian! Catching your horse, hahaha!
> 
> And while a dag technically is the section of excremented-upon wool that is clipped off a sheep's bottom, the term "dag" in Australian usage is a friendly insult used to describe someone who made a joke, or is wearing retro clothing, or doing something else that is amusing.
> 
> Frieda: :rofl: ... more like an Internet-screened date, wouldn't you say? (I actually married one of those - far easier to screen out undesirable stuff without appearances, baggage and reproductive biology to blind you - and it's worked out well for us. 7 years married next year, and nest-building! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm STILL catching up on reading and will now sign off so as not to add more to the load. Have a great day/night, all, and stay safe.


What a breathtaking wedding photo, Sue! Many have exclaimed about ours, but this is superb  * Yes, Ingleside is so/so in comparison to 'House of Dreams', and I'm thrilled you are reading the awesome other books in the series... "Anne of the Island", "Anne of Windy Poplars", _Rich and illustrious_


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar said:


> Yes, Ingleside is so/so in comparison to 'House of Dreams', and I'm thrilled you are reading the awesome other books in the series... "Anne of the Island", "Anne of Windy Poplars", _Rich and illustrious_


I just bought an 8 book series for my kindle, it doesn't inclue Windy Poplars or Anne of Ingleside. I'm always looking for the good reads!


----------



## Northernstar

DH and I fished all day yesterday-1st voyage of the season on our humble 1973 Alumcraft.... 32 fish brought home and cleaned, many released


----------



## Northernstar

Had a good hike in the forest today-just about 3 or so miles.... A sack lunch never tastes better than when one reaches their destination


----------



## Northernstar

U.S.F.S. steps leading down to the river, then the trek back to burn off that lunch.....


----------



## Rob55

Koolio said:


> My daughter and I went out for a trail ride today. It is incredible how much more greenery there is after 2 weeks of warmer weather and some rain. Anyhow, here are a few pics.
> 
> Koolio looking down the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter on Sam. We just figured out he is now 24 and going like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave her my phone for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our lunch stop. About every 5 km or so this park has some rest areas with places to tie your horse, picnic tables, an outhouse, a gazebo and an enclosed shelter.
> The boys tied up for lunch and are hoping for some carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shelter. Very cozy inside with fresh water, a wood stove and a supply of dry wood. In the winter, cross country skiers can use these to warm up. In the summer, we like to have a wiener roast for lunch while on a trail ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day and a lovely weekend!
> 
> Yesterday my son and I planted our vegetable garden. We put in green and purple beans, purple and orange carrots, green and yellow zucchini squash, two tomato plants, a watermelon, a cantaloupe and a honey dew melon. I also planted some mojito mint and chocolate mint to be used in cold summer drinks.


What a beautiful place. Thanks for the pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Northernstar said:


> DH and I fished all day yesterday-1st voyage of the season on our humble 1973 Alumcraft.... 32 fish brought home and cleaned, many released
> View attachment 448034


Like 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> I just bought an 8 book series for my kindle, it doesn't inclue Windy Poplars or Anne of Ingleside. I'm always looking for the good reads!


Let me _highly_ recommend the 'Anne of Green Gables' series then, and any library in MI can get the books sent in quickly! The literature is timeless, and is a treasure trove to the imagination. However, to the brilliant author, L.M. Montgomery, this was a concept of her actual childhood spent on Prince Edward Island. Indulge yourself in it's beauty, and enjoy


----------



## Northernstar

Time to go, but realize not a word have I spoken about my horses, which is what this thread _originally_ all about...

I don't have any recent photos to share from the past few days, but let me say that in between hiking and fishing, there are 3 mares with whom the_ most time_ has been spent. They don't feel slighted if I spend some quality time with 'that guy' who gives them a carrot at the gate and tells them, "Good girl"!


----------



## Northernstar

Good Girls!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well...almost had an unscheduled dismount yesterday!:shock: Jay and I were riding, minding our own business...all was quiet, both of us daydreaming. Next thing I knew 1100 lbs of pure muscle jumps straight up in the air and then forward hoe.....SUE, you wanted to know what the horn on the American western saddle is for????? Saving my A**!!!!:rofl:

Some how in those split seconds, as I'm partially hanging off the saddle, I think.....HORN! I grab it, right myself and pull back on the reins! Hahaha. I must say I was proud of myself for staying upright!!

See that will teach me...always be present while on a horse!:wink:

In reality....a dang runner came up behind us...neither of us heard him. Jay must have spotted him as we made the turn and was spooked out of his wits!:shock: for the rest of the trip, spooks were EVERYWHERE!:lol:

Even with that jar, my back held out. So really liking my sisters saddle. I measured the seat from concho to concho....there is a 1/2 inch difference between the two saddles. Enough to allow my seat bone slip off the edge of the circle y. I did see circle y makes trail saddles. Actually isn't tucker and circle y basically the same company?

My trail friends DH is getting a new saddle. He may sell his tucker. She just sold hers. We will talk....but I am going to be picky....the pain I have been experiencing isn't fun.:-(. And will keep looking...and will go check some out once schools out.

Made the mistake of confiding in my mom about so things going on here with DH....the things mentioned to you guys....she became all judgy. Not like her character....sorry I shared....:-(

Ellen, so they people didn't ask to repay for new chicks? Our neighbors told mom if their dog kills her chickens...shoot it! What about calling animal control?

Koolio, great pics!

Ok, gotta run. 4 days to go!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A little flower action off the back deck.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> What a breathtaking wedding photo, Sue! Many have exclaimed about ours, but this is superb


Thank you!  We were extremely lucky with the weather - overcast made far better light than bright sun would have. And you know what? It cost us nothing, since we did all out own wedding photos, using a tripod and exposure delay. For shots with both of us in, one of us would be setting up the shot, the other pretending the roses were the other person during setup. Then came the run back to the camera. This is how we got lots of natural laughs. For others see:

SueBrettMarriage

A friend made me the jasmine tiara straight from her garden. Also we refused to wear clothes we couldn't wear again, and had the reception at our then-residence. We catered ourselves plus everyone brought a plate instead of vases and unneeded household implements, and because our crowd are all foodies we had a superb spread of international dishes. We had a super, laid-back wedding that didn't cost bundles and we spent the money on buying our little farm instead. Average wedding in Australia now costs over $30,000 and we just think that's ridiculous. Guests said it was one of the most fun receptions they'd been to and that bucking the trend was a great idea.

Had we experienced the 60s, I'm sure we would have made great hippies! ;-) If we had a TARDIS we'd definitely visit the 60s!

Love to see yours! I'm sure it's very Green Gables too! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Just loooove all the nice green spring photos you're all posting. Koolio, the horses and people in your photos are all gorgeous!  NM71, love your deck and garden! And anyone else I haven't mentioned doesn't mean not appreciated. Time short, just popping by, had beach walk and picnic today in beautiful weather (Foundation Day Holiday) and now Dr Who night with DH!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> It is now in my fridge. DH said it would be a shame to waste him, have him die for nothing. I read that the meat is wonderful. If I had hit a deer, we would butcher and process the savable meat. I guess it's the same thing. It's who we are.


We do that too. One time we ran over a rabbit. We always check that any roadkill is dead not suffering. This one was a clean kill, knocked on the head. So we took it home and had roast rabbit, French recipe, lots of wine and rosemary, totally delicious! With our home-grown potatoes and pumpkin at the time:











Super about the job BTW!


----------



## ellen hays

Good morning all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Loved the pictures and posts. Also, thanks for the support gang Yall are good people. You are my life line in shakey moments. Hope everyone has a good week. My 2 rows of corn came up in record time. The corn shoots are vulnerable from crows until they get taller. Then some other varmint takes over. It's an ongoing battle against the tide.

Have a good day See ya


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sold my little Sport Explorer last night. A lady had come by earlier to see it, but didn't say she might be back. We had gone to bed already. So got up, and wouldn't you know it-of all the vehicles here-the only title I couldn't find was that one! So after cleaning it out-I carry lots of stuff w/me-She drove it off, & now I have to go to town , & get a duplicate title. She is only driving it a short distance to her work-about 6 miles, so it will make a wonderful little run-around for her. I will drop off the title to her at work, after I get it. The weird thing in AZ, is the plate stays w/the owner,not the car. She got a great deal & I got some money to pay bills. There is interest in the horse trailer, & a saddle & some tack. I wanted to get into hospice today, but now I have this town trip-hopefully we can get it done pretty quickly.


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, Hopefully things will work out for the best. Sounds like you had a great visit with friends. Glad the explorer sold quickly and able to put those funds towards the bills. You are always on my thoughts and wish I could get over there to meet you in person. I know I would enjoy our conversations.


For the rest of you.. Sounds like we are preparing for an HF Feast with all the Turtle soup, Rabbit stew, mutton ala tortoise shell, squirrel stir fry and venison. 

I took the neighbor's Gator out to the barn with me yesterday after church. When my cousin and I got as far as we could with installing the receptacles for the stall fans we unloaded the Gator and took it for a spin on the trails and had a blast. Hit some good mud holes and gotta lil dirty before heading back to the barn. He headed home to do laundry and I headed for the pastures and muck duty. Got the pasture with the pond, the area between arena and the pond and from the chicken coop to the back of the barn cleared of poop. Having the dump bed on that Gator sure made unloading easy enough. I will borrow it again to finish the big pasture and go over the other areas again when I get the chance. We are getting rain today and likely tomorrow so no riding. Besides I will try to finish up the wiring on the stalls this evening. If weather permits then I'll get a ride in tomorrow evening and Thursday before heading to Columbus,Ms Friday evening to spend the weekend. Our very good friend's daughter is getting married Saturday at 12 and she is like one of my kids.

Gotta go back to work ..later all.


----------



## amigoboy

Hi everybody.
Playing with my new Weed Eater Mower has keeped me buisy wacking tall grass and weeds around the house and cleaning up the horse pastures. 
Nice to sit and Catch up on the mail and look at all the great pics of Fish - Horses - Gardens & Weddings!.....beautifull wedding photos SueC.


----------



## tjtalon

I had 2 pics to share (Mom Robin perched on the side of the nest & the authentic Aussie hat Janice gave me, but PhotoBucket isn't connecting. Guess I'll put them from mydocs to my FB page...sorry, wanted Stan to see the ha & the robin is beautiful).

Well, HorseMonday (since here by myself, will hijack!) Mucked the "back 40" (not done since Wednesday) & new guy Marcos came @ 10am to do the "front 40"; he's going to muck for lessons; he said he's ridden a lot, but wants to fine tune his/horsemanship skills & get more professional. Nice guy (& I'm glad for the Monday help). Rosie,Addie,Tommy are leaving @ the end of the month; owners (2 women partners) having $$$ difficulties. Rather than have to sell their loved horses, they're moving them to a friend's place, who's just completed a ranch set up. Janice needs to get a 14ish hand horse for lessons (& lesson $$), since she's losing Addie & Tommy. I will miss Addie & Tommy very much. Both were all over me today, especially Addie (& even Rosie was in my pocket); figured they were being comforting, sensing my whatever w/my Issue (told Addie about it, he let me have a little cry then pulled me into him), then thought, after Janice told me, that they know something's up & were being...I don't know how to say it...horses are so much more intuitive than we understand.

Anyway...got Miss Bailey out, w/out too much fuss (she understandably didn't want to leave her breakfast). I think, w/what's going on w/me (& thought of CCGirl, I can do this for her), I became very determined to give myself an excellent lesson, push my junk aside & ride.

Lunged her in the round pen much better (no lead rope, remember, just my body language & the lunge whip if needed). She licked/chewed when she was ready & we went once around, after she came to me to lower her head. Mounted up & we walked around a few times in both directions, to get into it. Then, trotting, because we both wanted to! I finally sat the seat more often than not, w/Janice figuring out how to get into my head how to move w/my lower body & SIT. On both walk & trot (more walking after the trot) I had a "lightbulb" once I FELT her response to my riding w/my lower body w/reins as an extension of cues. After we walked, w/me figuring out turning w/out tightening/dropping my shoulders, & turning w/my lower body in the seat (around barrels & cones), Then, I just had to do that at a trot! Wow. Bailey's very responsive when I give her the right thing to do. Did the same thing at a walk, then Janice stopped us (almost an hour), saying she wanted to stop me at success & let my body memory sink in w/that.

CCgirl, that one's for you!

Then I walked her back to the tack post. Funny! Bailey was apparently into doing what I wanted, so she would've gone straight on down the path for a walk around property, if I hadn't turned her to the tack shed.

My legs were jello; had trouble getting off & brushed her rump (she doesn't like that). Mildly tricky moment. Janice was in front getting her controlled while I was hanging halfway off saying"WHOA!" Between wobbly legs, my funky left ankle & Bailey's tallness (to me anyway, she's only 15 hands), I requested to dismount next time to the little step stool we have by the shed.

Very good lesson, very good ride.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

After posting this a.m. I went to the garden and dug some new potatoes. Cooked them for lunch. Was so nice not having to go to the market to buy some, I just went to my garden. They are not ready to dig yet, but the small fresh tators are so good. I have very small green beans so far. I am looking forward to cooking tators and beans together. 

TJ had to edit, you bet me to the post. I was asking how your day went (Horse Monday) Had to edit it out. If I'm going to keep up with you, I am going to have to get faster.

Nickers The blooming shrubs are beautiful. They look like rhododendrums (spell?) I was looking over the internet at some that were dark red. Very showy. 

Cacowgirl Hope your doing ok. Glad to see your post. Hang in there

Hope everyone had a good day. Just wanted to chime in. Have a good evening, will post in the a.m..


----------



## tjtalon

I did share w/Janice my Issue, & she said what you'all have basically said "Maybe a blessing in disguise, either way. The $$ to move will be a hard jump, but it'll work out". She said she'd help w/that if she could, but she's struggling too (we need more boarders & a good little lesson horse), but I'm in her prayer bag & she'll take it to church. What more can a person ask for?

Today was a good bonding day w/her, too, like a friendship has been decided. This is good for me, I need that. We had fun w/cowboy hats; she brought a bunch out & got in the mirror, shoulder to shoulder ("Gotta make us 60 year olds look GOOD! she said!) We decided the Aussie was the best. I wish I could post the pic I took when I got home, but she did take one on her phone of me & Bailey w/the hat one...when she sends it to me, maybe I can beg Rick to post it for me.

Guess I've hijacked enough. I loved the wedding picture, & all the scenes of Spring around. Glad Nicker has only a few more days 'till end of school & didn't get hurt in that scary moment!!!!

This was a very good HorseMonday (MR, enjoy...oh, Bailey didn't pee on me when she got scared when I bumped her butt...but I imagine pee is in my future at some point or other...pee happens...)

God won't take this away from me & I won't leave....I'm just gettin' the hang of it ...& have the hat to prove it!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> TJ had to edit, you bet me to the post. I was asking how your day went (Horse Monday) Had to edit it out. If I'm going to keep up with you, I am going to have to get faster.


Oh, Ellen, it won't be hard to catch up w/me, between HorseMondays. I imagine this is going to be a weird couple of weeks coming up, waiting to hear whatever news of where I need to proceed. (Hoping the baby robins get out & on their own before I have to vacate, if that happens. If not, I'll just leave the fake tree).


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> For the rest of you.. Sounds like we are preparing for an HF Feast with all the Turtle soup, Rabbit stew, mutton ala tortoise shell, squirrel stir fry and venison.
> 
> 
> .


I could go w/that!


----------



## tjtalon

I think photobucket decided to work, let's see;

[URL=http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/tjtalon/media/TERRY-HP/MomRobin001_zps09ed6611.jpg.html]


----------



## tjtalon

Cool..me robin & me hat...


----------



## Happy Place

I'm relaxing at home. I was out cleaning chicken waterers and pulling some weeds when the rain came. I had 2 drops and thought, I better make a run for it. Not a step later I was getting drenched! I got 2 dogs in the house and couldn't see my old girl. She is deaf so no sense in calling her. I kept waiting for her to run up. I looked out all the windows and kept spotting her, so i know her dumb butt was just enjoying a romp in the rain. She came in soaked and smiling! LOL She's in the kennel now, snoozing and drying!

I'm not sure if this has been covered before. How tall are your horses? I rode english all my life and I know we like em taller. My first horse was 15.3, my last horse was 16.2. Now that I am a trail rider, I see people with much shorter horses. I'm 5'4" but pretty heavy (no, seriously) I feel like I would squash a 14.3 arab LOL. I once heard a rule of thumb that a rider should not be more than 1/4 of the horses weight. I know I am safe enough if I use that guide line LOL. I also don't want to look like I am riding some kids pony (which is what I sorta feel like on anything less than 15.2) I do like the thought of a smaller horse for mounting, especially out on trails. Thoughts?

SueC- Loved the wedding photos. We went pretty barebones on our wedding, No tuxes, no huge flower expense, just a boquet from a local fruit market. We went hunting after dinner as well! Two of my former students were photographers for us. Here is the wedding book I put together in case you are bored! http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0BYtmzFo3aNHNw

I've used shutterfly for a few projects. Always turns out great! Andy yes, my husband is a giant LOL 6'7 next to my 5'4.


----------



## corgi

Tj, sounds like a great lesson! I like that you went in with the attitude that you were going to trot a lot and you did it! It even sounds like the little dismounting incident wasn't too upsetting. To look at how far you have come, imagine if that had happened a year ago. You would have been very unsettled but it seems like you just shrugged it off and decided to use a stool next time. You have come a long way..and i love the hat.

Ccg, I am glad you were able to sell your vehicle. I hope that helps out with some bills. I just wanted to say again that I admire your approach to this. So practical and making sure things are taken care of. You are a strong woman.

Happy Place. I loved your wedding book. I use Shutterfly all the time and have made several books. My favorite is the one I made of our trip to the Montana cattle ranch. We flew to Spokane, Washington, spent the night in Sandpoint, Idaho, and then made our way to the ranch in Montana. It was a once in a lifetime vacation. The book turned out great. I am glad I have it. Let's see if I can get the link to work. (The link looks different from yours...it may not work)

http://www.shutterfly.com/mobileSlideshow/tabletSlideshow.sfly?fid=13010d9eae7774d46cbbd47cbb382743#

Oh, and Isabella is right at 15h.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- I wanna see that book! The link didn't work. If you go to the book and click on "share" you will see a "permalink" displayed. That's the one I used.


----------



## corgi

Let's see if this works!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZMWzNi3buGT34


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all!:lol:

HP, great album! Loved the photo where the two of you looking at each other. Really nice!

Horse heights.....Jay is 15.1, Rainn is 14.2, my former horses 17 and 15.2. I'm 5'11". When looking at pics, I think I look best size wise on my TH who was 17.... But I don't feel funny about riding someone small like Rainn either!

TJ loved,your HM story! I could really picture you getting your seat. And just from your description, you,GOT it girl!!!! You got the feel!

Ellen, yes those where rhododendrons. We have deep,purple ones on the other side of the house, but they aren't as full.

TJ, I belive horses are so intuitive. Jay has been stuck to me like glue the last few days...and I wonder if it's been my mood. DH and I have been snapping at each other...ugh I dislike when things aren't 'right'. And we just pick, pick, pick.....blaming each other for each other's mood.....:-(. Jay seems to know and stands real close!:lol: he's not always like that, so I think he knows I'm in a funk.:?

Not much else here. Have a good night all.


----------



## Rob55

corgi said:


> Let's see if this works!
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZMWzNi3buGT34


Corgi

It worked. Nice pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow corgi, that was phenomenal!!! I'm going to have to download that shutterfly. Looks like you had a fabulous time. Loved,the photo of,you in all your gear. Very cute!! What fun!

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi that looks like a great trip! I live in MI and my BFF lives in CA. We were talking about taking a vacation like this. She got into horses after she moved out there and we have never actually ridden together. we think it would be great!


----------



## Rob55

Happy Place said:


> I'm relaxing at home. I was out cleaning chicken waterers and pulling some weeds when the rain came. I had 2 drops and thought, I better make a run for it. Not a step later I was getting drenched! I got 2 dogs in the house and couldn't see my old girl. She is deaf so no sense in calling her. I kept waiting for her to run up. I looked out all the windows and kept spotting her, so i know her dumb butt was just enjoying a romp in the rain. She came in soaked and smiling! LOL She's in the kennel now, snoozing and drying!
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been covered before. How tall are your horses? I rode english all my life and I know we like em taller. My first horse was 15.3, my last horse was 16.2. Now that I am a trail rider, I see people with much shorter horses. I'm 5'4" but pretty heavy (no, seriously) I feel like I would squash a 14.3 arab LOL. I once heard a rule of thumb that a rider should not be more than 1/4 of the horses weight. I know I am safe enough if I use that guide line LOL. I also don't want to look like I am riding some kids pony (which is what I sorta feel like on anything less than 15.2) I do like the thought of a smaller horse for mounting, especially out on trails. Thoughts?
> 
> SueC- Loved the wedding photos. We went pretty barebones on our wedding, No tuxes, no huge flower expense, just a boquet from a local fruit market. We went hunting after dinner as well! Two of my former students were photographers for us. Here is the wedding book I put together in case you are bored! http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0BYtmzFo3aNHNw
> 
> I've used shutterfly for a few projects. Always turns out great! Andy yes, my husband is a giant LOL 6'7 next to my 5'4.


Happy. Love the wedding pics. Jo and I went barebones too. Lasted 37 years so far. I am 5' 11". I like 15.2 hh to 16.2 hh. I don't mined riding a 17 hh horse but the big trot on the two I've ridden was challenging. I don't have a clue how I look on a short horse but climbing aboard in the middle of the woods can be a challenge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Happy Place said:


> Corgi that looks like a great trip! I live in MI and my BFF lives in CA. We were talking about taking a vacation like this. She got into horses after she moved out there and we have never actually ridden together. we think it would be great!


I also have one from another trip we took to a ranch in Arizona. A much different trip than Montana. The Montana trip was a lot of work. We moved cattle all day long...spent 8 hours in the saddle. Was in bed by 9, totally exhausted. The cabin was amazing and the food even more so, but wow..not a very relaxing vacation. The Arizona trip was more of an actual vacation and they have a week just for ladies called the Cactus Cowgirls week. I think this is the link to their website:

** Welcome to White Stallion Ranch - Tucson, Arizona - Guest Ranch, Arizona Ranches, Ranches in Arizona, Tucson Ranches, Horseback Riding **

I will try and get the link to that book. It was also an amazing vacation, but I broke my back on the last day and was in a lot of pain. Not the horse's fault...he tripped. Didn't realize i had fractured it in 2 places until a month later! Oops! No wonder it hurt so bad.


----------



## Rob55

NickerMaker71 said:


> A little flower action off the back deck.


Lovely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

Here's the link to the Arizona ranch book: (Thanks Happy Place for telling me how to do this)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZMWzNi3buGT5A&eid


----------



## Maryland Rider

HP: Horse Height
I am 6'1/2" I ride a paint that barely makes 14.1
Wife and daughter both ride 15.1 they are around 5'9"
I don't like them so tall on the trail, downed trees and bushwhacking can hurt your head.

TJ: Story great as always!

All those with shutterfly pics they are great!

Hint: Fly to Vegas, Rent car, 1.5 hour drive to St.George Utah, check in at Ruby's Inn.
Sign up for all the rides you can.

This is a trip I hope to make in the near future.


----------



## corgi

MD Rider- checked out those rides. Wow...what gorgeous views. Las Vegas is on my bucket list...now I can add on to the trip!


----------



## SueC

*HP* - beautiful wedding pictures!  Thanks for letting me sticky-beak! I love the stonework and logs in the background on some of the pics too. It's so cute how small your hands are compared to his!  Because I grew up a farm girl and cut horse feet etc, I have pretty bulky arthritic knuckles and it's my husband who has the fine-boned, well-preserved hands from his profession as a graphic designer / programmer.

A wedding really is about the people, not the trappings, isn't it? But society tries to sell us the sizzle instead of the steak. Weddings _used_ to be like yours and mine; just the bride, groom, family and friends, just nice basics, a little bouquet, food thrown together by couple and guests. My parents got married like that too, and my grandparents - no need to hire function centres and get catering and pay a fortune for food that's not as nice as you can make yourself.

My husband's gift to me, other than himself, was that bouquet of roses, and mine to him, other than myself, was a 2kg homemade marzipan heart covered in dark chocolate, which you saw him slicing into in the photos. Home-made marzipan tastes so much better because it doesn't have even a third of the sugar that's commercially used (sugar is a cheap filler) and it's so much more almondy and substantial. Our anniversary custom is that he gives me as many roses as the years we have been married, and I make him another marzipan heart.

*Corgi* - what wonderful scenery photos of Montana and what a cute cabin! Those smiles said it all. Now you need a place like that you can take your horses as well! ;-)


----------



## Stan

I don't have time to chat
I have to cook dinner or SWMBO will get upset


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, sounds like one of the best HM's so far. I am very impressed with how far you have come in your riding in such a short time. I hope my daughter is able to keep going at the same rate you are with her lessons. Also, glad you have help with muck duty and sounds like someone you can now share your enthusiasm with about lessons(in person). Compare notes about what you have learned to help each other grow.

Like the hat on you a lot!! Every time I see your posts about the Robin and the babies I can't help but hear the Red Robin commercial tune in my head. Cute babies.


To all the wedding pictures, I enjoyed seeing them and really enjoyed the trail pictures. My first wife wanted the church wedding so she got it. My present wife wanted to get married so she got it...at the JP and was all the happier. My first marriage lasted 7 years and this marriage is 12 years strong this fall.

I got my order of fly veils in from Bid Dee's last night and they sent the HG one right, but the Blue and the Black were different. I called them and they are sending the style I ordered out now and said to keep the ones they went.










After that I left for the barn to finish the wiring of the receptacles for the stall fans, but that proved more troublesome than anticipated. Thank you Little Man.

I made the mistake of leaving my wire strippers and flat head screwdriver on the stall wall while the boys were eating. I was wiring up the junction box mounted on top of the post and not paying attention to what my curious George was up to. I looked down to see him with the screw driver sticking out one side of his mouth and the strippers hanging out the other. Nope, I didn't think to grab a picture,sorry. Come down and go into the stall to get them from him and he heads out the back and across the pasture. The chase ensues for over half an hour before he finally lets me get within touching distance. I commence to scold him and apparently he didn't find it humorous as he took off again for another 10 minute romp. I'm walking from the corner of the pasture by the gate and he is already headed back towards the barn when I think I am fool. I figure I'll just wait in the barn and he will bring them to me. Well, as I round the corner I see him leaving with two of the new receptacles in his mouth and no tools. I hollar at him that you can't wire them up without the other tools you idiot! Yep, I did done it.

I go back in the stall to find the previous tools in the feed bucket so I go back to work on the receptacle in his stall. I'm standing on an 8" ladder that is leaned against the wall when I feel his muzzle on the back of my legs. I told him to go away I am upset with him. He then proceeds to try and climb the ladder to see what I'm doing up there and that got my undivided attention!! Again no picture as it is playing Pandora from the sink basin outside the stalls. You have a great imagination amongst you so I know you see him doing these things. lol I got the switch, the junction box and 2 receptacles wired up before 8pm. about 2 hours to do an hour job.lol

Here are pictures of the work area to help the imagination.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Raoddy, that's funny!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

I needed that chuckle this morning.

Have a good day all!


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

That was so cute. I know at the time, it was an aggravation, but when you look back on that memory, I guarantee you will have a smile on your face. I smiled and felt better, thanks to your post Them horse's are just like kids. They can be trying, but ya love em Thanks for the smile. 

Oh, almost forgot, Red has a green fly thing like what you are showing in your pic.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well. Finishing my coffee and getting ready to go feed. My rooster, Abe, is just a crowing. I think he's reminding me they're ready for breakfast:wink: The squirrels are after my green tomatoes and the corn stalks. Of course that is during the day, at night at this point, the possibilities of garden assault are increasing. I'll have to cruise thru the garden and see if it made thru another night. I found a company that makes electric fence nets for garden protection. It will be next year, but I am going to check it out and possibly add to my wish list, Troybilt tiller, 16 'trailer etc.

Just wanted to chime in and say hey. Hope yall have a good and blessed day


----------



## ellen hays

Corgi

I tried last night and this a.m. to access your pictures. I saw the one picture of you and your hubby. When I tried to view the other pictures, my system gives me an exceleration error:shock::shock::shock: What ever that means. Guess either my internet provider is not adequate or my system is antiquated, who knows:-( The picture I can get ( I am assuming it is the cover picture) is very nice. Yall make a handsome couple.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC I wanted to make a point of bragging on that beautiful mountaintop wedding picture of you and your hubby. It is breathtaking. I apologize for not mentioning before. I have been out there somewhere since the dogs attacked my chickens. I don't usually get so upset that I have physical symptoms, but this has been one of those times. I looked at the other pictures, which were very nice, but that particular pictures stands out in my mind. Beautiful! My garden is starting to really look like a garden. In about two weeks I should be digging for tators. I'm seeing beans, although they are very small. I was reading about an electrified net fencing for gardens. I'm going to investigate further and see if this might be a way of keeping squirrel and other varmints out.


----------



## Celeste

We had a church wedding, but it was on a budget. My mother and my sister made my dress. Since it was in our own church, we didn't have to pay rent for the facility. My cousin made the cake. Our photographer was a family friend. My dad was the preacher. (My grandfather gave me away.) The musicians were all family and friends. My father in law gave us $500 for the honeymoon. We went to Panama City Beach and we came home with 29 cents.

We are still married 32 years later, so I don't suppose we did too bad by not spending too much money.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> We had a church wedding, but it was on a budget. My mother and my sister made my dress. Since it was in our own church, we didn't have to pay rent for the facility. My cousin made the cake. Our photographer was a family friend. My dad was the preacher. (My grandfather gave me away.) The musicians were all family and friends. My father in law gave us $500 for the honeymoon. We went to Panama City Beach and we came home with 29 cents.
> 
> We are still married 32 years later, so I don't suppose we did too bad by not spending too much money.




You should see PCB now. There are almost no road side views of the water due to all of the condos and motels. We go to Mexico Beach on the East side of Tyndall AFB when we feel the need for salt water and sand. It is still mostly sand beaches and friendly atmosphere over there.


----------



## Happy Place

Third day on the job for hubby. The hours are long but he is happy and proud to be working. He got a HUGE tip for working through the rain yesterday. He installs garage doors and openers and the homeowner was very impressed with his work.  Now if he can get over being exhausted and sore he will have it made!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj, sounds like a great lesson! I like that you went in with the attitude that you were going to trot a lot and you did it! It even sounds like the little dismounting incident wasn't too upsetting. To look at how far you have come, imagine if that had happened a year ago. You would have been very unsettled but it seems like you just shrugged it off and decided to use a stool next time. You have come a long way..and i love the hat.


Helped a lot that Janice was at Bailey's head, so I wasn't scared, just tried to help out w/"whoa!". I thought this morning that if I'd been alone, I guess I would've grabbed the saddle horn (yes, much help in saving one's a..s), reached for the reins while lugging myself back into the saddle, & do my best to bring her in. She was facing the tack shed..but I really didn't get scared, because Janice was at Bailey's head...but you're right; if that had happened last year (not that I could've been on Bailey last year!), it would've terrified me. As it is, I'll make darned sure I never bump Bailey's butt w/my foot again! lesson learned.


----------



## Happy Place

If anyone knows that they are trailering through Columbus OH up to or near Ann Arbor MI, can you give me a shout? One of the facilities I am looking at adopting from is down there and I am looking for options on trailering. I got a quote for roughly $750, but I also saw a trailer in my neighborhood for sale for $1000. For just a few more hundred I could own my own trailer. LOL I am sure now, if I am patient, hubby will offer to trailer my horse home if I can get my hands on a trailer. All my friends are horse show people who have their horses shipped professionally in big fancy trailers. No one has a 2 horse laying around for me to borrow! I have time, just trying to cross every bridge before I get to it .


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck, HP, sounds like you're on a roll...

This Tues was the vacation day I'd scheduled before the s..t hit the fan last Thursday. Had intended the day for catch-up, w/fish tanks & setting up the tv w/the new WiFi stuff. Well, the tanks are okay-ish for now & the tv will just wait (no point in going thru trying to set it up if I just have to do it again somewhere else...who knows). Paid my bills & will just be as frugal as possible, as don't know what's next. To quote Forrest Gump, "that's all I have to say about that."

I loved all the wedding pictures & the album, & wedding stories. I wish I wasn't single, but that's how it is (not my choice). Is what is. I celebrate the partnerships here!

Ellen, garden pictures please, or please keep telling us.

I saw Mom Robin a bit ago feeding a baby; it's little wobbly head was reaching up & she was stuffing it's mouth! Tried to get a picture, but it didn't come thru w/the screen door. She didn't mind at all that I was at the door, just kept stuffing!

Rick, I laughed out load at Little Man's adventure w/the tools!

More positive thoughts: my Savannah decided to stop hating young Timothy this past week, not sure why...maybe she didn't like getting water-bottle sprayed in the face every time she hissed at him, &/or finally figured out that by barricading him in the living room she was isolating herself from the only decent window (balcony) & the cat perch. Whatever works! GLAD that's OVER! I still feel weirdly positive that all will work out okay, somehow. 

It's not winter, it's not snowing, weather has gotten over (for now) tornado/huge rain business.

I have my health (reasonably enough), I have my friends here & get to read about your happenings. Janice is becoming my friend as well as my instructor. I have a job, no matter how ill suited to it I am.

I have hope.

Sorry for the ramble, wanted to talk. OH, I LOVE my new hat! Feels like a "confidence" hat.

'Nuff for now.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, I bought me a new hat a week or so ago. Typical white straw western hat by Justin. Cheap enough from TSC as the leather one was needing to retire after 20 some odd years. My daughter took it and hung it on her wall to keep. The shadow pics I posted a while back are with the new hat on. 

I am glad your spirits are up and refusing to let this eat you up. That will serve no purpose nor accomplish anything positive. You already know that thought. I wish I had the resources to ease your burdens and help you enjoy everything you have around you.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I sent you a PM, but it looked different than what I've seen before...hoped it worked.

Good on you for the new hat! I love my hat. Just figured out how to do a bandana on my head, for underneath it, so can wet the bandana when it's hot (like..now! & mofre to come...) & stick it under the hat. Plus, another bandana, wet around my neck...all this for muckin', you know.


----------



## Roadyy

You sent me a visitors message on my profile page. I went to respond on yours, but you don't have yours available for visitors to post on. You will have to look at your user CP and adjust it so people can leave messages for you that way too.


You know I always have a spot reserved for you in all my prayer time.


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Rick.

Our Sibyl sent me a msg; not too many looks @ recent post on HoofPrint this time. She's concerned. If you' all have time, please check into quarterfilly.wordpress.com, click on "The HoofPrint/Diary of an AQH filly", read & like, please. (The last 3 stories I've helped w/editing, as she's lost her edito r& needed help w/grammar/syntax in English). Please assist Sibyl w/ "likes", even if you don't have time or inclination to read the stories (she's following the progress of her little mare for one year [almost year up] to turn the story into a little book.


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't see a place to "Like" the blog.


----------



## tjtalon

I'll pm Sybil on FB to post here where to go


----------



## Cacowgirl

What busy days I've had! WE got to MVD, & I put in for a duplicate title (only $4) , then I filled out a sold notice, & provided all the new owner's info. When I signed the back, the clerk witnessed the signature, so I didn't have to fine a Notary to do that. Then we turned in the plate-I will get a tad over $30 back, except the check will come from Phoenix, & they charge $12 for that service. So they get you somewhere. What's wrong w/opening a drawer & handing me my money? Oh well. Then we hurried home, so I could get me bed delivered. It came @ 3 & it is just wonderful. I am so much more comfortable. Then some meds came Fed-ex today, the social worker will see me tomorrow. And my nurse will be out the next day! I have a busy schedule. The cough syrup they prescribed helped me to sleep a bit better last night.

I have a gal interested in a saddle for her G.daughter-it's a rough-out seat, so helps hold you in, it's lightweight, & a light buckskin color. I've had people from 5' 1" (me) to DH @ 6' 2" & lots of sizes in between, use it & be very comfortable in it. It's also fit a variety of horses. 

TJ-Does Janice like Morgans at all? "Wendy" was born on June 3rd 1995- Happy Birthday Wendy! She is maybe 14.2, has a lot of go-a great trot, but is totally controllable . She has a very smooth canter, also. If anyone is looking for a nice trailer-mine is a 4-horse slant load, double floor-last owner had draft crosses, nice tack area in front-racks for 4 saddles or more, & lots of bridle/halter hooks. I'm letting it go for $2,000. The tires are weather checked & I thing the bearings should be done. It's manufacture date is '87.

I have a donkey-Millie-weighs a bit over 400#'s, loves everybody. I've ponied a few kids around on her. She's 7

Then, my "showy" gal- a Peruvian, 7 yrs. old no papers, 14.HH. Gaits like crazy & is very smooth. Dappled buckskin, high black on all 4 legs, loves attention. Could probably use a little groundwork-if that is your thing, but once a rear hits a saddle-she is all business & out on the trail-she wants to look at new things-the few rides I had on her, she never spooked, or made a wrong move. I know-I really lucked out w/these girls! And now they need new homes through no fault of their own! 

I think Rick had pictures of Millie & Wendy, but he may not have kept them.


----------



## Northernstar

Ccg, so glad your new bed arrived and is comfortable!! Nothing beats a good night's sleep in comfort, _as you so richly deserve_. Your horses sound just wonderful, and I have no doubt in my mind they will be placed in loving forever homes


----------



## Northernstar

HP, it was neat to see your wedding photos as well as Sue's! Your DH is so tall! Mine is 6'2", and I'm 5', so I know what it's like to be "just the perfect height for receiving noogies!" haha

Sue, you guys are so 'techie' with your wedding photo pages! I have a pretty album of (gasp!) real Kodak photos in an album, and had to take some out and shoot a few on the camera phone in order to share! I'm only 49, btw haha Good 'ol 35 mm camera always worked for us back then  

I'll begin hijacking now...


----------



## Northernstar

We married in our little country church with about 80 guests-closest friends and family-I made everything myself that I could, ($ was more important for a down payment for our house). We both lived separately and independent, so paid for and put together ourselves-our parents contributed generously as their gifts, which was put toward the reception and food. DH had his older brother as best man, and I had my best friend as maid of honor... (I made the veil, and bouquets, and had the dress on lay away (just like my horse stuff! haha) and it was both beautiful very inexpensive)


----------



## Northernstar

Getting pummeled with bird seed upon leaving the church! (As a Naturalist, of course I made up a basket of 100 bird seed packets tied with ribbon for the guests to throw)


----------



## Northernstar

Arriving up the stairs @ the reception site- A stone pavilion on a lake. It had to be decorated that morning, before the 11 a.m. ceremony! Eeek! It all worked out, though  We had a 4 hr reception with a catered lunch, a DJ who acted as 'Master of Ceremonies' and let nature do most all of the major decorating. It was all-in-all very inexpensive, and to this day ppl comment it was one of the nicest weddings they'd ever been to


----------



## Northernstar

DH's older brother gave a humorous toast to the Bride and Groom! It was enjoyed by all


----------



## Northernstar

The Bride and Groom dance - _"If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving_ _you. When mountains crumble to the sea, there would still be you and me."_ This has been our song from the beginning and it's titled, "Thank you". (R. Plant/J. Page) It's probably the most beautiful love song ever written. We listen to it every July 7th at 11 a.m.


----------



## Northernstar

The honeymoon? We drove straight away to Lake Superior to hike for 6 days, and stayed in a rustic cabin on a wilderness lake.... I fell asleep in his arms that night listening to the sound of loons and wolves in the distance


----------



## Northernstar

Here we are today, and have stayed true to the verse, "Your hand in mine, we walk the miles"..... We've probably hiked 50,000 miles together, with 50,000 more to go


----------



## ellen hays

Cacowgirl

Yeah I know. What ever happened to just making the change or handing over the money. I don't know. That would be too simple. 

Having your comfy bed will be nice after your busy day. Bet you will sleep good. 

If I wasn't so far away, I would be honored to have Millie. Poor Red, he needs a buddy. I had thought about getting him a goat for a buddy, but because of the dogs I don't think that would work. I'll bet Millie could handle them. Around here people have donkeys to keep the 'yotes' away from the cattle herds. Donkey's must give coyotes a run for their money. I guess they would do the same for dogs maybe.

I hope you get a good nights rest. Have a good evening

Ellen


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar

Enjoyed the pics. I was a beautiful wedding and reception. Looks like a happy bride and groom too. You look just as happy now as you did then. I hope you have another 50,000 to go too!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

[ LOL I am sure now, if I am patient, hubby will offer to trailer my horse home if I can get my hands on a trailer. .[/QUOTE]
HP That would be a nice trip for you two. I get the feeling that you are getting excited about you new horse. I hope things work out for you soon. I looking forward to pictures of you with your horse


----------



## Northernstar

Had to take leave for a few to feed the horses and now DH.... 
*Here's one for the guys on this thread *who have been rolling their eyes all this time @ 'wedding stuff'.... Our 1st day of marriage and beginning the hiking trip, DH is sporting a T-Shirt titled, 'Road Kill Cafe' with funny sayings all over it, and of course his Red Wings hat (we love hockey!) A fancy Caribbean Cruise? Not for us, and hiking with DH dressed as he is was fine with me


----------



## Maryland Rider

An awesome album!

Trimmed 1 horse and 2 fronts on another this evening.
Almost all caught up on trims.
These were the two worst horses to trim and no problems.
They must have known not to mess with me today.
Left all the trimmings lying around, the dogs love'em.

I will be camping this Saturday and the weather looks great.
Saturday evening we have a steak & potato dinner and a DJ for two hours.
Thursday shows a little morning rain but shouldn't spoil the trails.
A little more heat and we should be riding in the river.

Little storm passed through this evening, really brought up the humidity.
Steam/fog was rolling up from the field no pics but looked really cool.

Anyone else riding this weekend??? Going camping etc...???

MN: Any more saddle thoughts???


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 449162
> 
> An awesome album!
> 
> Trimmed 1 horse and 2 fronts on another this evening.
> Almost all caught up on trims.
> These were the two worst horses to trim and no problems.
> They must have known not to mess with me today.
> Left all the trimmings lying around, the dogs love'em.
> 
> I will be camping this Saturday and the weather looks great.
> Saturday evening we have a steak & potato dinner and a DJ for two hours.
> Thursday shows a little morning rain but shouldn't spoil the trails.
> A little more heat and we should be riding in the river.
> 
> Little storm passed through this evening, really brought up the humidity.
> Steam/fog was rolling up from the field no pics but looked really cool.
> 
> Anyone else riding this weekend??? Going camping etc...???
> 
> MN: Any more saddle thoughts???


I see someone else knows that beautiful song! I do prefer _only_ their acoustic pieces and ballads, as is my nature, but 'Thank you' is truly set aside from all others....

Hope to spend some time on Star this week end, and Sugar as well! I'm so laid back here with riding at all, it's hard to fathom I've only ridden Sugar bareback a half dozen times since I've owned her


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Busy place!

MR, yep doing my research on saddles!. Just learned about full and half QH bars. Once schools out ill trek over to roaddys BIG D's and sit in some saddles. If I find one I like, I am going to see if valley vet offered that same one as a demo. I mean, I've sat in my circle y for nearly a year, and just starting to have issues....sitting for two minutes in the store won't tell me much. I like how valley vet allows,you to try them before you buy them!:thumbsup: I am hoping to look at the circle y flex tree and a tucker.

Thought of all of you last night and this morning.....was driving down the road on both occasions and what appears to be crossing the road? No not a chicken:wink:"..........a TURTLE!!!! I haven't seen turtles in eons, and ironically there they were!:lol:

Two summers ago we traveled out west. Two weeks and six states. My uncle had his friend take my privately up through the Rockies. It was fabulous. If I get on the laptop, I'll share.

As far as weddings. I scrimped and saved and did it up all right. Limo....country club....flowers......princess gown.....and we released doves after the ceremony.. We had 248 guests...only two we invited didn't show. We are loved....or maybe it was the free booze.....:lol::lol: No really, we had family fly in from literally every corner of the US. It was a perfect day. 

Because I had just started teaching, we didn't want to take too much time for a honeymoon, so we took three days and spent it at a mountain resort and did touristy things. That was in September. Over Christmas break we took a cruise to St. Thomas, St, Martin, and Coco Cay. We still talk to our dinner companions....and that was a mere 17 years ago!:wink:

CCG, you sound well and positive. I think of you daily, and you are in my prayers.

We too have a wedding this weekend. Camp friends. Looking forward to it.. Hoping to get a ride in sometime. We have a half day Friday...so maybe then.

Both horses get trimmed Saturday. Mom will have to take them to their appointment...across the road. Lol. I am going to get shoes on Jay.

Been doing well with my evening stretches and my back is feeling pretty good. M and another lady walk in the mornings, so I joined them for a spin this morning. Gotta start somewhere.:?

Tried on some bathing suits tonight:shock::shock: dear lord.....thank goodness the island is quiet the time of year we are going......gulp....it ain't purtty people....it ain't purtty.....

TJ, keep chugging girl, keep chugging. Know your not alone.

I too have been feeling bummed....realized this morning I am still grieving for my Maggie. I think I hit the anger stage...explains my unexplained anger towards DH....and once I realized that.....I cried and cried. Being off school is always hard adjustment, and without her....don't know.

At least I have CHEVY to cuddle at my moms. Yep Roaddy, she loved the name, so Chevy it is! He already knows it.

Ok, I've chatted long enough...said I was going to bed early.....you people keep me up!:wink::lol:

Good night all!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

This afternoon when the sun was going down, I was waiting on my chickens to roost so I could secure them for night. As I waited I went to the garden to my tators (above) and searched for new tators. Much to my delight, I found some which were good sized tators. Here are some of the larger ones. (below)









We all know this is very horse related:wink::wink::wink:

I have worn myself out refiguring how to do the picture thing again Now I'm tired and I guess it's bedtime. Night all See ya at the forum tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Koolio

I love the wedding photos! Now I'll have to dig up some of mine. DH and I got married almost 21 years ago. It was a smallish wedding (60 or so) in a cool place. We got married in Jerome, Arizona in an old church on the side of the mountain. Afterward, we had our reception dinner at an historic site called the Douglas Mansion. I came of find out that distant relatives used to own that mansion. Kinda cool! We topped off the evening with a pool party at my parents house. I had a simple wedding dress and a very nice wedding bathing suit. After the wedding DH and I spent a night in Sedona at a small motel nestled in the red rocks. While the wedding was fantastic, it pales in comparison to spending the last 21 years with DH. 

Tomorrow night is my last night class. Whew! It will be good to be finished and hopefully free up some much needed time so that I can rest a bit. I am counting down the days to the end of the school year (13 more instructional days before exams) and looking forward to summer holidays. I plan on doing a lot of reading, riding, yard work and resting this summer. Oh, and I have a 6 week grad course to do as well...:?

We have fallen into a typical summer weather pattern with warm days and thundershowers in the evening. The sky was dark and rumbly tonight. The evenings are getting wonderfully long with daylight past 10pm.

I hope everyone's week is going well. I am thinking of you CCG and hoping you are managing all right and finding as many moments of happiness that you can.


----------



## Stan

I have to get in on the wedding discussion but no photos.

It was a Friday we had farmed the kids out to friends on the Thursday evening and the celebrant arrived. My mother, Roslyn's parents and her friend as the matron of honour.

Five minutes of words, a bottle of wine, finger food, sent the guests packing, and we were off for the weekend fishing at a beach not to far away. Sunday back we came collected the kids then told them we had gotten married and Monday was work as usual

Managed to get out of it for under $500 and that included two nights in the motel. The motel was up market it had a spar pool. I am known for my romantic streak.


----------



## Stan

Got in a little late tonight and Bugs heard the truck and came running.
He arrived at the fence bucking and kicking running off and back he would come. A very excited horse and I believed he was excited to see me. According to SWMBO he was just milling around until I arrived. Nice to be missed.

Cheers all
I am riding on Sunday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, not much longer now!:wink: Is your grad course online?

Counting today...one and a half more days with kiddos and on clerical day!:happydance::happydance: the kids still don't know I'm moving with them.....lol. They keep begging for me to move too. (Like we get a choice....rarely). They will be shocked.:shock:

Happy hump day!!!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, glad the name took and I have a hard time believing the suit doesn't look good on you. If you are afraid to post them here then I have an email you can send them too and I will gladly critique the attire and get back to you.:twisted:

NS, not sure if you take it as a compliment, but from me it is meant as a very strong compliment. You remind me of Babra Streisand...lucky hubby.


Yep, it's hump day and I am feeling a little frisky, but will keep it respectable....in public. lol



I got the stall receptacles finished yesterday then sliced up some apples for the water trough. The three of them looked like the three stooges in sequence bobbing for the them. Ofcourse I left the phone in the car when I came back from buying the apples. I'll drop some sliced watermelon in there tomorrow for them.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: I was in stitches! But like others said, it's not funny if it happens to you, until you can tell the tale afterwards! 

*Ellen*: I hope your critter/neighbour troubles are over, and that you're enjoying your spring garden again. Please don't apologise for lack of commentary, we all live in the real world - and the photo you like was taken at Sharpe Point in the Torndirrup National Park, where the granite coastline rises high above the sea. It's our favourite too and we have a big framed enlargement of it that hangs in our home.  Electrified net fencing usually works well in Australia, as long as your fence isn't shorting out!

*Celeste*: Congratulations, and many happy returns!  Great wedding story. Can I coax you to post a few photos of that time?

*Happy Place*: Wonderful, and I'm sure your horse won't be too long coming now either! 

*Teresa*: I love your riding lesson stories. I'm sending you good vibes for your housing situation. And it's never too late to find love - a good friend of my father's went dancing in his 70s and got married soon after! ;-) And you're a spring chicken compared to him.

*CCGirl*: Don't you just love bureaucracy? (Not!) If I was in America, I'd totally adopt your donkey. I hope that the horse people here who are on your continent will be able to help find wonderful homes for your four-legged friends. I'm glad the new bed is comfortable, and that some of the medications are making you feel better. Are you catching any good movies?

*Northernstar*: Thanks for taking the trouble to share pre-digital photos!  Loved them. Very pretty dress and wonderful smiles all around! The dance photo is fantastic!!! Very _Green Gables_, I think! ;-) And what a romantic honeymoon, with wild animals all around! We were "just" at home (but it's super scenery), but what you wrote reminds me of New Year's Eve 2009, when we were on a tent camping trip in Tasmania, and camped in the middle of the wilderness by a brook and with huge trees all around, and at 11.30pm we were treated to a natural fireworks as a summer thunderstorm began with cracking thunder and lightning! The "fireworks" lasted past midnight. Best New Year _ever_!!! Very special to experience that.

*Maryland Rider*: Have you ever heard Robert Plant's excursion into a totally different genre with the Honeydrippers? I kinda liked Sea of Love! It was so cheesy it was good, coming from this guy! 

*NM71*: Hey there! Feeling better? It takes time to get past the physical shock of losing a special animal. I'm in the "grateful for 31 years" stage now.

*Koolio*: Great wedding/marriage story!  Photos most welcome...

*Stan*: Ditto! 


It's greening up here too. What a difference three weeks makes! These photos were taken on the 2nd of May and 25th of May respectively.






















New photos here of recent happenings on our build and farm - click the left arrow to progress forward - most of the photos are on the controlled autumn burning we did on sections of our bush to encourage regeneration and biodiversity. Further explanations with the photos, and I think Northernstar and anyone else interested in nature will enjoy these.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/14289225566/in/photostream

A sample photo showing fire-adapted seed pods here:


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, I looked all through my pc and didn't find them so I guess I did delete them a while ago. I imagine we could go back a few hundred pages and find them. lol


Sounds like things are starting to fall into place with the medical assistance. I wish I had the means and room for all three and the trailer as I would love to have them here.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. everybody

Hope everyone is ok. Got a few minutes to say hi. Of course, got my trusty caffeine and curtains drawn back to see out back towards the forest. 

I heard my little game hen sounding an alarm this a.m.. She had her babies in hiding. I opened the front door and right behind the house trots a coyote. It was very lean, and I could tell it was scouting for a meal. I know if it could have caught a chicken, it would not have left all of those carcasses laying around like a fat domestic dog does. I don't encourage them to come around and I will be listening for the little hen to sound the alarm in the future. She's a good watch dog. A little later, I heard the pack of "yotes" yippin and howlin in the hollow behind my house. 

Please don't misunderstand about the domestic dog comment. I like all animals. My little Reggie and I are good friends. My late husband told me once that if you wanted a good bird dog, act like you would die for it when it is good, and like you are going to kill it when it is bad. Reggie is little, but he is oblivious to his size and I correct him as if he were as big as a great dane. I don't hit my animals, they know by the tone of my voice. Even my little game hen knows not to get in the pen with my big hens (she is more aggressive than they are) because I have taken the time to let her know and relate to the fact that's not where she is suppose to be.

Later, I may try my hand at making a small portion of potato salad from my home grown potatoes That is definitely a delicacy to savor. 

Red is out there at his corner awaiting breakfast to be served. When I walk out there, I can see his nostrils moving as he nickers at me. If only I could speak horse. I don't think he is spouting expletives, because his ears are forward and he looks happy

What would I do without God, my horse forum friends and my animals?:thumbsup:

See yall later and have a good day


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy.......you are bad, very very bad. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Suec

Yes, the shock of finding my chickens has passed and rational thought has kicked in. I really don't know what dogs actually did the deed. But, from here on out, I will be vigilant. 

I really like the two tone bricks you are setting at your door step. With the hardwoods around here, controlled burns are also very necessary to prevent fires that can do damage. The forest people do it as well to prevent forest fires.

I would frame and hang that beautiful picture, too. It symbolizes something really special. You and Bret are such a good team.


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl said:


> I have a gal interested in a saddle for her G.daughter-it's a rough-out seat, so helps hold you in, it's lightweight, & a light buckskin color. I've had people from 5' 1" (me) to DH @ 6' 2" & lots of sizes in between, use it & be very comfortable in it. It's also fit a variety of horses.
> 
> TJ-Does Janice like Morgans at all? "Wendy" was born on June 3rd 1995- Happy Birthday Wendy! She is maybe 14.2, has a lot of go-a great trot, but is totally controllable . She has a very smooth canter, also.
> 
> 
> .


CCGirl: I don't know if Janice will want to go to Arizona or not, but will send her this to she if she's interested. If so, I'll put you two in touch


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy.......you are bad, very very bad. :lol::lol::lol:


Spankings are an encouraged discipline. :lol::lol:



Looks like most are getting along great this morning and hope the entire day is filled with many more blessings of happiness born smiles.


Remember it takes less muscles in the face to smile than it does to frown.


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl: sent you 3 pm's this morning, the most important is the last one; Janice might be interested in Wendy. Fingers crossed. Sent you her contact info.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: Honeydrippers = good album choice!








Strange things happen in the Rock & Roll world.
Two R&B artists originated the hits songs on this album.






1959






1947?

Rockin at Midnight provided a great big band appeal.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Unusual day for me I stayed home trying to shake this cold.

*NM::* remember who Roaddy compared you to!








*Some HumpDay Humor*
A burglar broke into a house one night. He flashed his flashlight around, looking for valuables.
When he picked up a CD player to place in his sack, a strange voice echoed from the dark saying, "Jesus is watching YOU."
He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off and froze.
When he heard nothing more after a little while, he shook his head, promised himself a vacation after the next score,
and then clicked the light back on, and began searching again for more valuables.
Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard, "Jesus is watching YOU."

Freaked out, he shone his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice.
Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight came to rest on a parrot. "Did you say that?" he hissed at the parrot. 

"Yep," the parrot confessed, and then squawked, "I'm trying to warn you." 

The burglar relaxed. "Warn me, huh? Who are you?" 

"Moses," replied the parrot.

"Moses," the burglar laughed. "What kind of stupid people would name a parrot MOSES?"

The parrot replied, "Probably the same kind of stupid people that would name a Rottweiler JESUS."


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Spankings are an encouraged discipline. :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> I literally LOL on_ that_ one! Now I'm shaking my head....:wink: Where's the naughty button? hahahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> *NM::* remember who Roaddy compared you to!
> View attachment 449650


WAIT.................WHAT???? He compared me to that person? How did I miss THAT one? :twisted: Who _is_ that anyway?


Actually, when she was alive.....I was often compared to her.  Now THAT is something to be proud of! :thumbsup: She was such a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## Maryland Rider

My apologies NM it was not you.
It was NS.
Barbra does not look so good these days.



Roadyy said:


> MN17, glad the name took and I have a hard time believing the suit doesn't look good on you. If you are afraid to post them here then I have an email you can send them too and I will gladly critique the attire and get back to you.:twisted:
> 
> NS, not sure if you take it as a compliment, but from me it is meant as a very strong compliment. You remind me of Babra Streisand...lucky hubby.
> 
> 
> Yep, it's hump day and I am feeling a little frisky, but will keep it respectable....in public. lol


----------



## amigoboy

Hi NickMaker71.
I introduced saddle fitting to Sweden many years ago when I was riding Endurance.
Can pass on this for you www.western-saddle-guide.com
Western saddle trees are made in 3 basic sizes:
Semi-quarter 6½"
Quarter 6 3/4"
Full Quarter 7"
I have seen some makes that are called X-Full Quarter, meant for draft horse typs.
www.chicksaddlery.com has a lot too chose from. Their Synthetic Wintec Saddle for $330 I recommend for those looking for light weight and durability, www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/CTGY/1004. The up side on this one over the other more expencive ones is the Full Double Rigging attached to the tree, the others only have a slit in the skirt, that´s not much holding should the saddle tip when your going down a hill. I came across these saddles when I was in Arizona and saw quite a few of the women had synthetic saddles, and they all gave the thumbs up.
50% of saddle fitting is Till Padding, there are ways too get a saddle that does not fit perfect with a Little pad ajustment.
I have pics I can pass on if you are interested.
Amigo

Oh!!!! God bless you all and happy trails.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Amigo. I'll look into that!


----------



## Celeste

Rick meant this picture:


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you Celeste. That is the image of Babra I always have in mind and the one I was thinking of when looking at NS.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> I love the wedding photos! Now I'll have to dig up some of mine. DH and I got married almost 21 years ago. It was a smallish wedding (60 or so) in a cool place. We got married in Jerome, Arizona in an old church on the side of the mountain. Afterward, we had our reception dinner at an historic site called the Douglas Mansion. I came of find out that distant relatives used to own that mansion. Kinda cool! We topped off the evening with a pool party at my parents house. I had a simple wedding dress and a very nice wedding bathing suit. After the wedding DH and I spent a night in Sedona at a small motel nestled in the red rocks. While the wedding was fantastic, it pales in comparison to spending the last 21 years with DH.
> 
> Tomorrow night is my last night class. Whew! It will be good to be finished and hopefully free up some much needed time so that I can rest a bit. I am counting down the days to the end of the school year (13 more instructional days before exams) and looking forward to summer holidays. I plan on doing a lot of reading, riding, yard work and resting this summer. Oh, and I have a 6 week grad course to do as well...:?
> 
> We have fallen into a typical summer weather pattern with warm days and thundershowers in the evening. The sky was dark and rumbly tonight. The evenings are getting wonderfully long with daylight past 10pm.
> 
> I hope everyone's week is going well. I am thinking of you CCG and hoping you are managing all right and finding as many moments of happiness that you can.


Koolio, I would _love_ to see some of your wedding photos-sounds awesome! I'll bet you're counting down the minutes until that class is finished...then time to focus on recreating with the horses and that Masters. Just think! Next year you'll announce the beginning of your 900 page dissertation!


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> WAIT.................WHAT???? He compared me to that person? How did I miss THAT one? :twisted: Who _is_ that anyway?
> 
> 
> Actually, when she was alive.....I was often compared to her.  Now THAT is something to be proud of! :thumbsup: She was such a beautiful woman, inside and out.


Much better than the gal two posts above! haha
** The older Streisand photo


----------



## Northernstar

Sue, your controlled burn looks like a success! Your house does as well- what beautiful work you've both done! Isn't it rewarding to take a good look at the fruits of your labor? Bet you can't wait until it's finished! 

Something I missed last night while monopolizing the thread (I need to learn to consolidate photos!).....

Here is my "Annest of Anne" photo taken in a circle of birches upon arriving to the cabin @ 9:30 p.m.. I was facing a spectacular sunset lake and already hearing the loons. There was the silhouette of one lone fishing boat....


----------



## Northernstar

NM, I fished through our recycled newspaper from the week end, and found what I was looking for- I chuckled out loud while reading it Sunday night, and thought you'd enjoy. Apologies for the quality, but still....


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> Thank you Celeste. That is the image of Babra I always have in mind and the one I was thinking of when looking at NS.


Yes, thank you Celeste!! haha
Roadyy, you dear sweet fellow! I think that younger photo of her is very nice, and she has a _gorgeous_ voice. Truthfully, I threw that close-up of DH and I in @ the last minute, (even as I cringe at how my normally _slender_ face appears 'poofy') and were it not for the happiness while taken, I'd normally _never_ share it 

"Oh, what a worry my profile used to be!", replied Anne....

I have Scandinavian on the maternal side... I love snow! And Native American on the paternal... A distinct profile! But with a distinct love of nature


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar

When I went out west one time around the area of Yellowstone, I noticed there were a lot of trees with the white trunk. I guess they were birches. I thought they were so pretty. You look so lovely there among the birches. I love your dress and you overshadow the beauty of the trees. I was reading about your post about falling asleep in your husband's arms listening to the loons and wolves. Wow, so romantic. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## Northernstar

Ellen, it pleases me to no end to hear of your existing chickens, and you are on the vigil for their safety ... the potatoes look delicious. My grandmother was a fabulous cook, and always cooked fresh. I learned so much from her, and have proudly over the years mastered her home made potato salad, as well as many other dishes. _Nothing_ you get at the deli compares to home made!


----------



## ellen hays

Yeah, I am so greatful the cage door closed during the attack and there were 4 of my little golden babies in there. They are helping me get over the loss. I get so attached. But, I do have them. They are such beautiful chicks.. 

You were talking about your grandmother cooking fresh. I will have to tell you that I am looking forward to more veggies coming. You can't beat that kind of eating


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

That older picture of Barbra Striesand sp? kinda looks like me after a day of cutting the grass, getting the grass out of the garden, and cleaning out from under the chicken roost. Only difference is, my fingernails look nothing like hers. Hadn't painted my nails in years. Have to keep them cut short to keep the dirt out from under them. I too, like Babs, had a more attractive look at a younger age. I am just glad that others have to look at me and I am spared the pain.:shock::shock::shock: arrghhhh!!

Have a good evening everyone. See ya on the forum in the a.m.


----------



## Northernstar

Horses!! I had a very busy day with errands and getting an oil change for the Subie, (doesn't sound like a big deal, but you should see how far away everything is up here!) but managed a shot of the girls behind the house after a good brushing... Remember my mention of very sparse grass and sandy soil-I create portable paddocks as needed, then let one rest while putting in another! Sugar is a bit rotund, but healthy, happy, and that shine is all her own


----------



## tjtalon

A new note for CCGirl, in case you don't want to go thru last 2 pages (since this morning): check your PMs (I sent 3) for "Janice re Wendy".

Does anyone have CCGirl's ph# to text her & let her know that (those) PMs are there? I'm hoping she's just busy getting organized (one strong woman, this one), & hasn't had time to check in here. Being a worrywart, want a contact between her & Janice, just in case there's a chance of Wendy going to a very good home.

As for my little self, did work today (very very busy day). Told the new assistant chief (my Mark) about the up-in-the-air Issue; he said to keep in my pocket for now going to the one person who may or may not be able to help me w/moving $$...& see what happens, wait for my landlady to get her response back from the bank & let me know. Have already started, a little, tossing things that I can live w/out &/or needed to be tossed anyway (even 8 years in this place, I've accumulated...guess I thought I was "home"..) Tossing has needed to be done anyway, while I do the waiting game.

Ellen, I'm happy you still have the little chickens left. I loved the pictures of your growing garden. You know what my "pipe-dream" is?: I want the bank to loan me this plce, so then I can figure out how to sell it (turn it around to someone for a fix&flip), at a "loss" no doubt, but isn't my $$ to lose...then get something I really want...enough for chickens & a garden anyway, but a little stable would be a plus... Daydreaming, but dreams can happen. Soon enough, I'll know what I have to do. Just don't want to go backwards; I've been in some ugly places & ugly times, "been down that road before". Thank you, & everyone, for your support, means a whole lot.

I think SueC told me a few pages ago that it's never to late for love (after a post I did about all the wedding pictures & wedding stories)...now, that would be nice, very nice. Not looking, he'll have to find me; gave up looking long ago, figured it wasn't in my cards, but...key word in "past" is "past" right??

Our Village can share & talk about all kinds of things, but it always comes down, & is about, horses, even if we're discussing "something else". Someone's dream place coming true w/the good hubby: all around the horse or horses. Gardens: built around the love of horses. Even dogs dying, or getting stolen, or chickens getting killed...there's the horse or horses to go confide in, with an absolute assurance of being listened to...& even one hour on a horse ( knew that, again & for sure, this past Monday) makes any pain blow away for awhile.

Didn't mean to go on so long, but guess all this has been in my heart, so felt free to blab.

Later, all...


----------



## ellen hays

Way to go TJ. You keep dreaming. Remember the bay with the blaze. You know you could get 5 acres. That would be 3 or 4 acres for the horse and 1 acre or so for garden and house. I wish now, I had built living quarters in my barn. Your like me and it doesn't take much room for 1 person and couple of pets. I can see ya now Dreams do come true!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Way to go TJ. You keep dreaming. Remember the bay with the blaze. You know you could get 5 acres. That would be 3 or 4 acres for the horse and 1 acre or so for garden and house. I wish now, I had built living quarters in my barn. Your like me and it doesn't take much room for 1 person and couple of pets. I can see ya now Dreams do come true!


Please keep me in your Prayer Bag, Ellen. 5 acres...will keep that number in mind. Right now, just...waiting.


----------



## Eole

I keep reading you all every day (more than once actually) and very much enjoying the thread. Enjoyed all the wedding stories and albums. It seems a trend that no one had an expensive extravaganza and chose a simpler way. Tells a lot about the values on this thread, doesn't it? 

Ellen, sorry about the chicken, we do get attach to any critters under our care. Good job on the garden, it's a lot of work. Homemade, homegrown, everything tastes better. I cooked-canned a batch of relish this morning, as DH developed an allergy the the commercial relish. I did "Heinz" ketchup last week. It's easy and you cannot tell the difference. DH didn't believe it was home-made.

TJ, hope everything turns for the best. I'm sure you don't need the added stress, but I believe periods of turmoil help us grow.

NS, that's a nice portable corral for your horses. Do you have a screened room on the side of your house? We have one and practically live in it during warm season.

Talking about warm, our apple tree and azaleas are finally blooming. Everything turned flashy green this past week. And MY favorite bird, the indigo bunting, has arrived on June 1st. Rare and lovely little bird, he nests around my place every summer, singing all day in the same tree.

Koolio, lovely and well maintained trails. How is cheeky pony?

Working until Saturday night. I have a possibility of riding with an endurance crowd on Sunday, on a borrowed horse. A little worried that I might have to keep up with a faster pace than what I'm used to, but that is precisely why I'm interested. Riding alone, my horses aren't motivated to go fast. We'll see.

Good night, sweet dreams! Picture of my lovely bunting


----------



## tjtalon

Had to get back on real quick, as saw Eole's post when I logged out. Beautiful Bunting picture! &, yes, this rather big (to me) episode, will no doubt add to my growth. Sweet dreams to you too..

And to all from me too.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry Folks:
I could not resist, I saw a picture of Barbra in "Enquirer" or "Star" @ the check out the other week.


----------



## Happy Place

CACowgirl- Good night, sweet dreams. I hope your new bed brings you comfort and well deserved rest. I'm working hard this week but should have a horse story for you by Sunday.


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar said:


> Koolio, I would _love_ to see some of your wedding photos-sounds awesome! I'll bet you're counting down the minutes until that class is finished...then time to focus on recreating with the horses and that Masters. Just think! Next year you'll announce the beginning of your 900 page dissertation!


My night class is over (except for marking some exams). It will be so nice to have those hours added back to my week. We are also now down to less than three weeks of classes at school before final exams. I am counting down every period of every day.

No dissertation this time! This Masters is course based with a 450 hour practicum. I did a research thesis when I did my last masters and it was long, especially the ethics approval. By the time I finished, I didn't want to study my topic any more. This is partly why I chose another Masters and not a PhD. That, and this Masters program will take me in a different direction with different opportunities.


----------



## Stan

Well he has gone off me 
I drove in the drive he was watching but not demonstrating any excitement. I went up to the fence and waited he ambled on in and placed his head on mine, then I felt his teeth the ba------ed tried to bit my hair. He missed out on that one nothing there:lol::lol::lol:

The picture of Barbra brought back memories. Does anyone remember the 60ies I'm a blur from 65 to 1970. Think I should look up a few old friends and find out what happened and what I got up to. On second thought, better to leave well enough alone. Never know what will come out of hiding. My brother, and Brother in law, both had a knock at the door one evening and the voice said Hi dad. My sister took it well she just rubbed it into Neville every chance she got, he took it well. Both my brother and brother inlaw have passed on. My sister is 7 years older than me I'm the baby of the family. Wish I could remember what I got up to though 5 years of clouded memories.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:. You lot are to young to remember that far back. 60 through to the end of the 80ies we had a ball, well the parts I remember.

Cheers all and like Rick, hump day passed me by without incident and tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Had a great evening after work. Got the front side and immediate back yard cut before DW got home for supper so me and Amber could head out to church for her teen small group. 

Stan, I wish there was a lapse in memory for a few choice years in my head. I would not be disappointed in missing them. 

Eole, good to see you in here again. Hope the endurance ride goes great for you and the blue bird is purdy. I like the porch off the upper portion looking out over the property.

MR, thanks for trying to get me in trouble...lol I am quite capable of doing that perty good all on own. hahaha


Tracey, I'm glad you are almost out of schooling and can start enjoying the warmer weather more of the day. Being there are so many teachers in this thread and in my SS class I feel smarter just being a part of both classes. It's funny how so many fellow students were intimidated by the "Teacher" and I was always willing to be vocal. That wasn't always to their approval of course.hehehe I remember seeing my 8th grade history teacher, Mrs. Mitchell who was a beautiful woman with long blonde hair and legs to her neck...ohh sorry, uhmm ,,, anyways... I was a junior when I saw her and her husband at the park and start calling at her from the top of my lungs at a distance of about 75 yards. The park was full of people and she just laughed when she saw me waving crazily at her. She caught me in the hall the next day and told me her husband had the best time with her over my calling out at her. lol

I loved most of my teachers because they were teachers!!!! Not baby sitters.



Daughter's riding lesson is this evening and tomorrow evening we head for North east Mississippi for the weekend. Will take my tablet and hope for wifi in the boonies where mom lives.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> Sue, your controlled burn looks like a success! Your house does as well- what beautiful work you've both done! Isn't it rewarding to take a good look at the fruits of your labor? Bet you can't wait until it's finished!


NS, I think we have reached house-midbuild-midlife-crisis! This is the third time we've been burnt out in three years. When we first started building, it was all exciting to see how things were coming along.  Once we got past the midpoint, we were starting to look at it all in terms of how much there was left to do (and how little energy we had left, and how much longer it had taken us than we had imagined to get to the point we were, and how things seemed to get even slower, and all the while our overzealous accountant is breathing down our necks going, "When will you open for business? It'll be a miracle if the tax department doesn't close you down as a fraud if you're _still_ not producing an income off your farmstay!")

I'm at a stage now where every little setback we have makes me want to weep, and seems to instantly drain me of any energy I have, so that I feel leaden. Rationally I know that's counter-productive, but this doesn't help how I _feel_, since feelings unfortunately aren't controllable by logic. I know that it's all because we've taken way too little structured down time for four years now. We get one day a week if we're lucky, and then we're usually exhausted.

Case in point: Saturday we were rigging up the downpipes / stormwater pipes properly (feeds the rainwater tank). They had all just been taped up as a stopgap until plastering the back wall was complete, now our task was to glue them properly in the correct positions. Well, the whole thing took ten times as long as we thought, and I missed out on Sunday church, and a lunch with friends I'd looked forward to all week, because we can't leave the system disconnected with potential rain coming, so it's a job you have to keep going at until it's done. I felt totally miserable by Sunday when I realised I wasn't going to make my engagements. And then, when three quarters of the downpipes were glued and looking good, I noticed that the fit back to the wall was overtight and as a result, a 1cm gap had opened between the gutters and the barge board (eaves). So now we have to unscrew all the pipe brackets, tip the whole set of downpipes backwards, angle grind the last elbows (90 deg joiners) off them, and re-attach new elbows, hoping that the amount of glued pipe thus sacrificed isn't going to result in the opposite problem of too much gap against the wall (which is what we tried to avoid in the first place). We haven't done that yet. And it means completing our bedroom is again delayed.

Some people are so laid back this kind of thing never gets to them. I'm not one of them. I'm more mellow than I was in my 20s but sheesh, I need a holiday. I'm like a racehorse soured from too long a campaign, or a toddler made grumpy from insufficient naps. And it's a little silly programmed work ethic thing in my brain that's driving me like this even though I know it's completely counter-productive both in terms of health and in terms of slowing down the build, and I need to take more recharge time.

That Greek guy, Diogenes, he lived in a wine barrel, didn't he? I totally see his point. He probably had my personality, and this was an easy way to stop his hair going grey.

I do totally understand that it's a privilege to be working on this lovely house, and that by the grace of God we will get there eventually. But try telling that to my limbic system! :evil: (/end rant)




> Something I missed last night while monopolizing the thread (I need to learn to consolidate photos!).....
> 
> Here is my "Annest of Anne" photo taken in a circle of birches upon arriving to the cabin @ 9:30 p.m.. I was facing a spectacular sunset lake and already hearing the loons. There was the silhouette of one lone fishing boat....


Who's a romantic then? :lol: Great photo!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I think SueC told me a few pages ago that it's never to late for love (after a post I did about all the wedding pictures & wedding stories)...now, that would be nice, very nice. Not looking, he'll have to find me; gave up looking long ago, figured it wasn't in my cards, but...key word in "past" is "past" right??


Teresa, I was listening to an Australian radio programme yesterday where an English woman told her story of giving up on finding love at midlife, moving to Australia to do something different, and then finding love anyway, in an unexpected way. It was a super interview full of psychological insights. It's here:

Love in the outback - Life Matters - ABC Radio National (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

The link makes it possible to listen to the story, or download the audio. You may like this!


----------



## SueC

*Eole*: You'll love endurance pace, I'm sure! 

*MR*: Great music link! Hey, it's so naughty posting paparazzi mug shots of celebrities. I'm sure the karma police will get you: One day you'll be of large public interest and then some dude will hang out your backyard at dawn waiting for an opportunity to take a photo of you in your bathrobe, unwashed and unshaven, with bed-linen patterns still imprinted on your face and bleary half-asleep eyes and your anatomy not quite properly arranged, so that all the good citizens can ogle at your photo over breakfast and discuss how you've gone to seed compared to your sexy youth! :evil: (Isn't that what gossip rags do?)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quick pop in before 'they' roar in..................IT'S THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Early dismissal..........and then I'm going RIDING to celebrate!!!:thumbsup:

WooHoo!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. I wanted to sleep in today. Grabbed my caffeine and decided to work on waking up. Looked out toward the barn and there was Red eyeing the house for movement to assure him all was well and breakfast would be arriving soon,

*Eole* The picture of the Indigo Bunting is beautiful. I see them here occasionally. That dark blue among the pink blooms is striking. Next year when the chicks are hatching out, I am going to get some more buff orphentons and some dominecker sp?. I love to paint a picture with the different colors in my flock. The hens rushed me yesterday p.m. and broke out. I didn't prevent it, just kept a watchful eye on them. It's a crime to keep them from the greenery and bugs because of an unfortunate event. They went to roost a happy flock. Will produce omega 3's to keep me youthful looking.:lol::lol::lol:

Those youthful days are gone. I am pleased with myself for excepting a natural stage in my life. I have learned to be comfortable with this phase. Where I use to worry over my eyeliner, I now strive for the best I can do with my animals and my place. I love this way of life. I had a terrible nightmare last night and dreamed I blew the motor up in my tractor. Now that was an reason for serious concern:shock:

Well, a few more gulps of coffee and off I go. Will cruise the garden and tend to my animals. 

I'm taking Red over to my late husbands homeplace to meet the farrier and address the whole mobs hooves over there. My way of helping my stepson and his wife. They really work hard at their family business. They're good to me too.


Yall have a great day. See ya.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another quicky pop in as I eat lunch. No prep period today b/c it's a shorten day.

I know there are posts I wanted to coment on...but in my haste, I can't recall what I wanted to say!:shock:

So, I did want to share that I was talking last night to an old horse friend who, he and his wife travel all over the U.S. traveling with their horses to trail ride. I thought they would be perfect people to consult on saddles.  

They actually ride in saddles made by Amish!:shock: Now why didn't I think of that? We have Amish communities all around here, and I've been to an Amish tack store near the feed mill. So........I'm going to check there too! My friend said they can fit your horse just right for a saddle!

Also, measured my two saddles. The Circle Y is a 6 3/4" a semi QH bar, and my sister's saddle is a 7", a Full QH bar. May be the reason my bum fits so much better in the latter one! 

OK, gotta run. More later.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> I'm at a stage now where every little setback we have makes me want to weep, and seems to instantly drain me of any energy I have, so that I feel
> 
> Some people are so laid back this kind of thing never gets to them. I'm not one of them. I'm more mellow than I was in my 20s but sheesh, I need a holiday. I'm like a racehorse soured from too long a campaign, or a toddler made grumpy from insufficient naps. And it's a little silly programmed work ethic thing in my brain that's driving me like this even though I know it's completely counter-productive both in terms of health and in terms of slowing down the build, and I need to take more recharge time.
> 
> That Greek guy, Diogenes, he lived in a wine barrel, didn't he? I totally see his point. He probably had my personality, and this was an easy way to stop his hair going grey.
> 
> I do totally understand that it's a privilege to be working on this lovely house, and that by the grace of God we will get there eventually. But try telling that to my limbic system! :evil: (/end rant)


 *SueC* I fully understand your rant. Even though I didn't do most of the construction like you did, I was very ready to complete the building process and get on with living. By the end of my ordeal, I had zero patience. One thing is for sure, in a year or two, you will, hopefully, be rested from this and enjoying the fruits of your labor. It just seems so far away. Just try to stop and smell the roses when you get a chance Maybe Diogenes had the right idea:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

The big Hollywood stars that made millions off the adoring public earned their place in the spotlight. When they chose to be in that spotlight, the poor things gave up their privacy. Princess Diana was born into the spotlight and had no say. That was sad, she seemed like a nice person. I don't know about Babs. She'll get over that picture I am sure. Maybe a trip to the manicurist or her favorite health spa or get a facial. I earned looking this way because I worked as a lineman and cable splicer in all kinds of weather and had to climb telephone poles for the telephone company. My animals are not afraid of me and don't mind looking at me. (they like the feed and treats) Oh no, what kind of rant is this:shock::shock::shock: I don't know just had to talk. Maybe it goes back to some of that 60's living:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Quiet on here!

Got a ride in yesterday, perfect temps, but a bit windy so Jay was a bit skittish. Seems like he has been since our runner scare. Therefore I decided to do some groundwork with him. I dint know why, but that always seems to calm him down. 

I had payed the raincoat over his neck, but he put his head down....so there ya have it!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of our ride. The sky is perfectly blue, temps just right.

There was a sweet aroma wafting through the air. 

Rode for about an hour. When I dismounted....all felt GOOD!! No soreness. I know you are probably sick of me talking about that...but it's a big deal with my condition and future riding endeavors. . I do tend to obsess about my seat this....and need to remind myself while I ride to 'enjoy the ride' and not worry about how I feel. But it's a fear...of not being able to ride as much as I would like.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Inservice here today...doesn't feel like the end"...maybe bc I am looping with the kids. When they finally found out I was moving with them, the whole room erupted into a huge roar of screams.:lol::lol: they were so excited! Did you hear the screams down under Stan and Sue? It was that loud!!!:lol:

All but one was excited.....:lol: his face read....awe BEEP, she'll be after me again!:rofl: I was tough on this ******....he tends to be complacent, so I pushed...and sometimes pushed hard...for his own good of course:wink: he'll eventually find out it's easier to come around to my way of thinking. Hahahaha

That's about it for now.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, glad you had a great day with the kids and with Jay. Sounds like you have a basis for a saddle design that suits you and your bumm. 

Sue, I hope things come together for you and your home so that you can relax and enjoy such a beautiful place, soon.


Ellen, I would think Barbra would say she earned those wrinkles and rough textured look by enjoying her life. She always came off, to me, as someone who lives. If that makes since to you.



Yesterday was my daughter's 3rd riding lesson and she is coming along pretty good. Shannon had her trotting with her feet out of the stirrups to help her feel her horse under her and to help get rid of more of the bounce from bracing on the stirrups. She was really nervous at first, but once she bought into it and settled in she did good. 

Shannon asked her to think about entering some shows come fall. Nothing big and fancy, but the smaller less formal shows for Western wtc and maybe a cowboy competition. She said by the time the show comes around in the fall that she should have enough lessons under her to really do well.

Ok, on to the pics.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Looks like your daughter had a good lesson. I am glad.

As far as Barbara S, I am not zeroing in on her. I also don't deny her great talent. But, I don't feel sorry for them when they are in the spot light that they have so long enjoyed and something happens that they are not pleased with. It goes with the territory! That's my point.


----------



## Roadyy

I have no idea if she is upset about the pic that was posted or not. I haven't talked to her since it was taken so I'll wait to make a statement on that idea til I talk to her.

I'm trying to stay busy this morning so as to not watch the clock all day waiting on 4pm to head out of town. MIL will be staying behind since she has to work and really doesn't care for the friend we are going to see her daughter get married. Jealousy is the culprit there.

I'm looking forward to seeing my two daughters and two grandsons up there too.


----------



## corgi

Hey all...been very busy at work and at the barn. Sunday night, I saddled up and found Isabella to be very lame in the right front. Just great.....
Not lame at the walk without a rider, but once I got on, very lame. So, i got off

I gave her a couple of days of rest. Still pasture sound. One of the trainers looked at her and figured out it was in her right shoulder. Probably muscular, as she massaged it, at first Izzy flinched but then started relaxing and licking and chewing, and gave the silly horse face of ectasy.

The vet was scheduled to come out yesterday to float her teeth, so i didn't need to schedule an emergency vet call. I swear, I am paying this man's mortgage. 4 farm calls since january 1:shock:

I took half a day off yesterday. Left work at 11:30. Went by Panera and got an iced a and asian salad and took it to the farm. Pulled Isabella out of her stall to graze, got my chair from the tack room, kicked off my boots, and ate my salad in the sun while watching my horse graze. Heaven!!!

Doc was scheduled for 1:30pm. Got a call at 1:00 saying he had 2 emergencies and would be at least 2 hours late. Oh well, it was about 80 degrees and sunny with a cool breeze. No big deal. I wasn't at work. All was good.

He showed up at 5:00pm.:twisted:

Not his fault at all. It is what it is. 

He confirmed it was her shoulder. Bute twice a day through Sunday. No riding. Continue to massage. I asked what he thought about chiropractic work and he said it couldn't hurt. With her history, she probably is all sorts of out of whack. So, I am going to look into that. Anyone have any stories about horse chiro work? I had MFR done on her last year and it worked wonders! (Myofasica Release)

He did her teeth. The mysterious canine that showed up out of nowhere back in March (when she was a crazed hormonal monster) is now myseriously gone. We couldn't find it. We both saw it in April. I know we didn't imagine it. 

As always, she was a very good girl. But gosh, the sedative hits her hard. Another horse got his teeth done and he was totally aware and awake in 20 minutes. When I left at 7:30, she was just starting to hold her head up. The BO took care of her until she was totally awake so I could go home. I had been out there for almost 8 hours!!

Here is a pic of Lady Isabella, all sedated. Such a sad pony. :lol:

I am scheduled for feeding and mucking tonight and feeding in the morning and then Hubby and I are taking the boat on the lake tomorrow. If i can't ride, I might as well be on the lake! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking of jealousy.....it's a terrible thing. My co-worker, whom I am switching grades with...his wife just came in with their three kids. She alsways does that on in-services like this one. 

She is so very cool to me. He told me at one time that she has issues with me b/c he and I are such good friends. Ummmm......we've been friends longer than they have been married...AND I introduced the two of them! REALLY?

And the biggest thing.........has she forgotten I am a happily married woman? Geez........our friendship has been very strained b/c of her.:twisted: WOMAN! :lol::wink:


----------



## Stan

Nickers I have seen your photo and fell in love so she does have cause and justifies the green monster. if is was 30 years younger and you single. :shock::lol:

Ellen, your post on the sixties are you admitting you have a few confused years. I am not alone.

Roslyn did not go to Auckland this weekend so I took her out to dinner last night. A big steak meal, plied her with alcohol and home for coffee, She developed a head ache. Wont make that mistake again.

Its raining today so I decided to do the washing, extra rinse provided by mother nature.
And Nickers yes we heard the commotion. In the beginning I thought it was one of the managers in the department I work moaning as I hit him with another complaint, but then the crescendo increased in volume and I knew it was the sound of joy with only one pitiful moan from a young boy.

Well, no riding today but I will spend some time with Bugs just being with him. But my thoughts are, and have been angry for the past 7 months it is taking me all my time to get into the right frame of mind to spend the quality time he requires. But all will be well soon.

Cheers all and enjoy your riding for every day that goes by is getting us who are hanging upside down on the southern end of the ball we live on, closer to summer.:twisted::lol:

So when I have finished the washing, its fix the truck, light the fire to dry the clothes spend time with the horse and tonight I am taking her out for a meal and listen to a band at our local bowling club. Being a country setting that's the local watering hole on a Friday evening with special evenings thrown in now and again. Who knows after I have thrown in a few of my sixties moves on the dance floor It may turn her head.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Just home from work. I need to get out on the lawn tractor. It would be so cool if I got it all done tonight. DH has been working late every night. It's good money, and he is happy. Tired, but happy LOL. If he is working again tomorrow, I may sneak out and visit the horse adoption place. I need some horse time badly. This week at work has been miserable. Too much stress.

Off I go, the yard won't mow itself!!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Just home from work. I need to get out on the lawn tractor. It would be so cool if I got it all done tonight. DH has been working late every night. It's good money, and he is happy. Tired, but happy LOL. If he is working again tomorrow, I may sneak out and visit the horse adoption place. I need some horse time badly. This week at work has been miserable. Too much stress.
> 
> Off I go, the yard won't mow itself!!!!


_Fingers and toes crossed_ that you'll get some horse adoption time in!!! So awesome about your DH's work and good mood, which thus will aid in said future horse adoption


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Teresa, I was listening to an Australian radio programme yesterday where an English woman told her story of giving up on finding love at midlife, moving to Australia to do something different, and then finding love anyway, in an unexpected way. It was a super interview full of psychological insights. It's here:
> 
> Love in the outback - Life Matters - ABC Radio National (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> The link makes it possible to listen to the story, or download the audio. You may like this!


Couldn't download, but I agree!! Tj, I was just an independent gal, thoroughly happy in her work at the Nature Center, enjoying a life of hiking, camping and riding horses (when I could afford it!). I often saw the DNR Fish Techs coming to do walleye work as I was out with the kids doing programs. There was something extra special about one of them-a cross between Dudley Do Right and a Boy Scout...Needless to say, Tj, I had no idea he was head over heels for me for 2 1/2 yrs. We had a beautiful 4 yrs of 'courtship'-hiking/canoeing/campfires/ fishing adventures. When he finally got the coveted transfer to the North Country, he proposed in the forest on one knee. We had only lived 20 minutes apart, but now were 3 hrs apart, and he knew it was time to fulfill our dream of living in the N Woods, and happily ever after.....
My point?* I wasn't even looking for him.*


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, sounds like a plan well-laid! I had mentioned the 900 pg dissertation thinking you'd be a perfect candidate for a doctorate... I'm sure you're sick and tired of teaching the Periodic Table Of Elements to no end by now, and I don't blame you! 

Sue, even if there are 3 steps back for every 1 step forward, you and Brett are doing astounding work. I know- "Easy to say when not in your shoes", but I do sympathize with the frustration. It's a _huge_ undertaking that many in their 20's would never see through, but here you are! _Doing it, and doing it well._ Godspeed! 

Eole, I loved seeing your bunting!!! A rare treat, and only those keen to nature's beauty would appreciate it so 

Roadyy, If you think I'm upset at your (not MR's! haha) photo of Streisand, I am not. I can also appreciate the heartfelt compliment in which you gave, and
smiled when you said my DH was lucky...we both feel very lucky every single day 

MR, I thought the 80's weren't the best for R. Plant, but the late 90's were far better when he and J. Page maturely, and retrospectively toured and played new songs, (I think, "Walking into Clarksdale"?) as well as _many_ originals, including the 'acoustic set' which is what I enjoy. DH and I saw them twice in 1998, and was impressed. They even played, "Thank You" as an encore, and how often does one get "their song" played by the original artist? He held me close the whole time. Their artistry was superb


----------



## Northernstar

Folks, I'm hijacking again, and with apologies but hopes that you'll enjoy these few photos- if too many, just blame Roadyy! haha - I've got to feed the horses, and I'm pretty wiped, but smiling... this hiking enthusiast started off yesterday on a day trip to zip across the bridge with a cooler on a 'pasty run' (HP prob knows what that is-I'll explain later.), but ended up overnight on the tip of Whitefish Pt., (think Edmund Fitzgerald/Audubon bird observatory) having the place to myself on Lk Superior, and on the way home at 8:30 a.m. hiked Tahquamenon Falls w/o a soul around but 2 rangers. These are places that within 2 wks will be packed with ppl from all over the country, and it was my personal silent time. No map necessary, this is a 2nd home 









Whitefish Pt. Light @ sunset- ahead is where the Edmund Fitzgerald sank in 1975 (I was 10)... Gordon Lightfoot wrote that beautiful tribute.


----------



## Northernstar

Just me and this Lake Superior sunrise @ 6 a.m. today-she looks docile here, and the loons were calling, no joke


----------



## NickerMaker71

Beautiful photos NS.


----------



## Northernstar

Made my way to the Tahquamenon Falls by 8:30 this a.m., (on the way home from Whitefish Pt.)- Hiked to the brink without another person in sight. Just myself and this glory in nature. If time allowed, I'd have hiked the trail below as in the past where DH and I have watched river otters diving and nibbling on fish. That's o.k. I'm grateful for the day


----------



## Northernstar

Then back home below the bridge today (Lk MI on one side, Lk Huron on the other, Lk Superior North) with the pasties I _originally _went for, and a pleased smile on my face-these places are like heaven to me, and in my travels I heard my fave birds-veery/woodthrush/numerous wrens, and my loons








to name a few. No moose this time, but there's always the next 

Horses are waiting, and time to feed-hope for a good night's sleep for all, and get out in nature! (you guys do!) It's a great place to be


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> I earned looking this way because I worked as a lineman and cable splicer in all kinds of weather and had to climb telephone poles for the telephone company. My animals are not afraid of me and don't mind looking at me. (they like the feed and treats) Oh no, what kind of rant is this:shock: I don't know just had to talk. Maybe it goes back to some of that 60's living:lol:


*Ellen*: Wow, a cable splicer! You climbed telephone poles! You've been gender-trailblazing!  Were there many other women doing that? We had a family friend who grew up in the 30s and 40s and she became a maths teacher, but when she got married she was dismissed from teaching, as was the custom in the UK (and lots of other places) at the time. So she enrolled in dentistry, and was one of the first women to become a dentist in the UK. No-one could sack her from that!  ...PS: Ever been abseiling? PPS: I want to leave a great quote for you, and everyone here:

_Beautiful young people are works of nature. Beautiful old people are works of art._

...we are clearly becoming works of art!  Plus, wine is a good metaphor - it improves with age. There is a strong youth culture in the US and Australia. In a lot of Asian countries, seniors are revered rather than seen erroneously as "past it"... (past what exactly?)

Thanks for your encouragement too! 


*NM71*: What a shine on your horse! Looks like the complete summer coat already. I was going to ask: In Aus and the UK, the colour of your horse would be referred to as chestnut. I've noticed you guys call them "red" horses? Do you ever use the term "chestnut"?



> All but one was excited.....:lol: his face read....awe BEEP, she'll be after me again!:rofl: I was tough on this ******....he tends to be complacent, so I pushed...and sometimes pushed hard...for his own good of course:wink: he'll eventually find out it's easier to come around to my way of thinking. Hahahaha


:rofl:

I know a great saying: "Everyone is entitled to my opinion!" 


*Roadyy*: Thanks - I still have to learn to just schedule and enjoy down time when there's still a mountain of work to be done. With this project, I'm either going to learn it or I'm going to an early grave! Last Sunday I missed a scheduled small-group lesson on forgiveness. I have the notes, but you know, that was an important topic I really wanted to attend!


*Ladona*: Ouch! Four emergencies in such a short time! The day before we put down my mare, it cost me over $400 to have her and Romeo's teeth floated and for the vet to look at her, ummh and aah, and give her a 24h painkiller! And that was daytime Friday! One of the reasons I didn't call him back to put down my mare. Plus Romeo still can't chew properly, so I will need him floated again - still saving up. When Thomas, another (currently overseas) vet, saved my mare's life from a stomach tubing another vet botched five years back, that only cost $280, and he spent more time with her and more drugs and it was on a Sunday!!! I hope you have no further emergencies this year, surely you've had more than a fair share already. You know what they say, it never rains but it pours... Hope you have fun on that boat! 


*Stan*: You mentioned making a wood fire. What are the main trees you have in your area? I'm assuming you cut your own wood? We here have mainly jarrah, marri, blackbutt (yes really!), and banksia, and we just clean up big fallen branches and dry them in the shed. I used to chainsaw them into segments, but recently I started using the drop saw, it's much quicker and easier. ;-) Our carpenters do it too, I was like this when I first saw it: :shock: But they're onto something there!


*Happy Place*: What NS said! Your horse is surely just around the corner.


*NS:*



> I was just an independent gal, thoroughly happy in her work at the Nature Center, enjoying a life of hiking, camping and riding horses (when I could afford it!). I often saw the DNR Fish Techs coming to do walleye work as I was out with the kids doing programs. There was something extra special about one of them-a cross between Dudley Do Right and a Boy Scout...Needless to say, Tj, I had no idea he was head over heels for me for 2 1/2 yrs. We had a beautiful 4 yrs of 'courtship'-hiking/canoeing/campfires/ fishing adventures. When he finally got the coveted transfer to the North Country, he proposed in the forest on one knee. We had only lived 20 minutes apart, but now were 3 hrs apart, and he knew it was time to fulfill our dream of living in the N Woods, and happily ever after.....
> My point?* I wasn't even looking for him.*


What a lovely, lovely story! It's a shame we're on different continents, as my husband and I like to hike as well and I think we'd have lots in common. If you ever end up holidaying in Australia, be sure to call in and we will take you on some hikes and feed you! - Imagine having no idea for 2.5 years!!! I have difficulty telling stuff like this sometimes as well, so when I first spent a weekend hiking with my now-husband, a friend who knows these things ended up having coffee with us, and I asked her later: "Do you think he likes me?" and she rolled her eyes and said, "Of course! I'm going to start knitting!" :lol: We kept hiking and talking - we lived quite a way apart so lots of long phone conversations - and eight months later he proposed to me on top of Mt Toolbrunup:











On the middle spire - the highest point - after 3 hours climbing, including an hour on all fours over a scree slope and then up the cliffy spire! Gosh, we miss climbing, I think we'll just have to take a day off and go to the mountains again. Why not!

Wonderful photos you posted there! And thanks for your encouragement, NS!  


Have a good day, all, we'll be grappling with the downpipes again and hopefully get it all done. Yesterday I spent 4 hours doing a major house clean of the finished areas - broom, dust, vacuum, wet mop, dry mop - and today we are just going, "Wow, it's no longer a building site, it's a home!" I decided yesterday that spending half a day on getting the main living area and interim bedroom to the point that they were an oasis without anything that needed doing was worth the time investment. It's "only" cleaning, not construction, but has that given us a lift! -Happy riding all!


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar you made me homesick for up north! I used to have 5 acres in the woods just below the bridge. I haven't had a good pastie or smoked whitefish dip in ages!

I got the lawn mowed, all except the drive and some nit picky areas. My poor tractor was getting hot, so I gave it a rest :lol: Now my chickens are out invstigating and inspecting my job.



















Here is the coop. We had to put on an addition because we picked up 12 more chicks this spring!









Here is the lawn, just because I think I did a pretty nice job! LOL I don't think I have EVER posted so many pics! This is my own slice of heaven. 5 acres with no visible neighbors!


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Couldn't download, but I agree!! Tj, I was just an independent gal, thoroughly happy in her work at the Nature Center, enjoying a life of hiking, camping and riding horses (when I could afford it!). I often saw the DNR Fish Techs coming to do walleye work as I was out with the kids doing programs. There was something extra special about one of them-a cross between Dudley Do Right and a Boy Scout...Needless to say, Tj, I had no idea he was head over heels for me for 2 1/2 yrs. We had a beautiful 4 yrs of 'courtship'-hiking/canoeing/campfires/ fishing adventures. When he finally got the coveted transfer to the North Country, he proposed in the forest on one knee. We had only lived 20 minutes apart, but now were 3 hrs apart, and he knew it was time to fulfill our dream of living in the N Woods, and happily ever after.....
> My point?* I wasn't even looking for him.*


Beautiful love story, Northernstar, & I'm very happy for you both. Thank you for thinking of me & sending good-hope-thoughts, but I did give up long ago. Plain fact is, no one loved me (sounds like pity-pot but it's not, it's a fact. An 8 yr relationship I was in love & he was cheating; me too stupid to see it. 2 others not-so-long don't even want to talk about 'tho will share one lovely comment; "You have a beautiful body & mind, but wish I could put a bag over your face [oh, ended that one right there!]). I did keep a kinda look-out, in case someone might be interested, but as I got older, it was less & less. Older men still want a pretty "outside" & since I know look like a much skinnier version of that "recent" picture of Streisand (who I love by the way; strong person,incredible voice,great actress) w/much thinner hair...I seriously doubt any man is going to look for inner beauty as a reason to fall in love w/me. My Old Cowboy, who can see my love of horses & beyond my homely face, has yet to turn up. I can't let the pain of never having a partner be part of my life, it's seems to be the cards I've been dealt (it's not that I don't care, I just can't go there...like w/my present precarious situation, it would be so good to have someone to talk to, ask for advice, let me cry on his shoulder. Not there, so is what is.) I'm only posting this whole long thing because you and SueC posted about this hole in my life, encouraging a filling of it somehow, & I do appreciate the loving extensions. God knows I loved the wedding pictures, so beautiful. But..it like if I watched a documentary of people dressage-dancing w/a troop of Lippizans; the beauty will make me cry, I would be so happy that those people had that in their lives. But, I wouldn't be envious or bitter because it's a life that I don't & can't have.

I've said enough, prob'ly too much. Wouldn't have said anything at all, except you followed up on SueC's post to me (I didn't, couldn't go there, now you both see why).

Don't (anyone) pity me, don't you dare. Just keep me in your thoughts that my current issue w/a "home" has a good resolution. And...I'm not "waiting" for my Old Cowboy, but I'll be here if he shows up.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place, I love those pictures! A slice of Heaven for sure. I love chickens, just do.

Oh, & Northerstar, I wanted to mention: one time on a childhood vacation I stood on the shore of Lake Superior (Canada side). It was gorgeous, never forgot it. A windswept, cloudy day. So HUGE. It was the first time I'd ever seen "big water"; even 'tho I saw the Pacific, much later, from Oregon (& Lake Ponchetraine (sp) in Louisiana, that glimpse of lake Superior is still in my mind's eye. I locved that Gordon Lightfoot song later because of that glimpse, & always thought of those sailors when I heard the song.

On another note: a resident in a wheelchair (90 y/o, w/his military cap on his head) stopped me in a parking lot & told me briefly that today is D-Day Remembrance Day (I hadn't forgotten!). He'd gone onto Omaha Beach, & later, thru Battle Of The Bulge. He mostly talked of the "stupidity" of Generals, & his (constant/present) amazement that he lived thru all of that. God Bless our Veterans, every single one, from first to today.


----------



## SueC

Well, we love you, Teresa, and therefore so can an appropriate male! Not all guys are shallow and can't see past youth culture to inner beauty. Wrong sorts of "relationships" with the wrong kind of guys? Been there, done that, had given up hope. (Turns out I'd not been picky enough, instead of "too picky" as my mother had postulated. Nor met the right kind of person - with my husband all my prior incorrect subconscious notions of romantic relationships were broken. We were best friends before we really started courting. We're still best friends and we're still courting, 7 years later!)


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, I've heard "red" referred to here as both chestnut & sorrel. I get the impression that "sorrel" is used more w/the Western slant on things, w/"chestnut" in the English camp. At any rate, my lesson horse Bailey is...well, red. I call her "sorrel" because I like the sound of the word!


----------



## tjtalon

Now, if someone would just tell me what a "strawberry roan" is...I heard that term in my teens & was enamoured by it...have no idea what it is!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I travel to camp in the morning, my daughter went to a school dance this evening.

Elephant ears have broke ground, a little two inch spike sticking up.

I hope everyone can get in some ride time this weekend.

Interesting meeting for our riding club this week.
State & DNR visited during our meeting this week.
New officers have moved up to new positions and are requesting our input.
Things like maintaining trails, new trails, future park plans.
I believe there is an ulterior motive behind this, not sure what though.
The non-maintained areas we ride in is the worst terrain in the park.
Extreme hills, narrow rocky paths, unfit for mountain bikes and average hikers.
They even spoke of erecting bridges across the north fork of the river.
I cannot see it, hurricane Agnes in 1972 took out many of the parks bridges.
State Highway Administration only replaced 1 I know of after the hurricane.
Debris and twisted steel remain in the woods today.
State Park can't afford this let alone see it washed away.
Something is very fishy here.


----------



## Happy Place

*Strawberry Roan*



When I was a kid, one of the lesson horses was a wonderful old Appy, colored something like this.


----------



## Happy Place

When I see several people looking at this thread I always wish we had a chat room! Now wouldn't that be fun?!!


----------



## Eole

TJ, I have no doubt you are a beautiful person. When you can see your own beauty, others will. Follow your horse dreams and find your happiness: good and happy people are always gorgeous, no matter what shape and age their outside shell is.

Sue, what you and Brett are doing is incredible. You might wonder if it will ever end, but look at all you've accomplished so far.

HP, so nice of you to share pictures of your piece of heaven. Love the coop. Between you and NS, I didn't know Michigan was so beautiful.

Rick, Amber seems to ride really well. 
Corgi, so sorry about Isabella, you're on a string of badlucks with her. How old is she again?

NM: you are FREE!!! Enjoy the feeling. Glad the kids are so excited about you moving with them.

Looks like the endurance training ride is happening on Sunday. I'll be riding "Monie, a cute little chestnut" (arabian, likely) that I haven't met yet. The trails are a 2 hours drive from my home. It's "Grand Prix Week End" in Montréal; hope I won't get stuck in traffic because of it. 
Working tomorrow, have a nice week end everyone.

Picture of my azalea. Those butterfly always arrive exactly when they bloom, nature is amazing.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Well, we love you, Teresa, and therefore so can an appropriate male! Not all guys are shallow and can't see past youth culture to inner beauty. Wrong sorts of "relationships" with the wrong kind of guys? Been there, done that, had given up hope. (Turns out I'd not been picky enough, instead of "too picky" as my mother had postulated. Nor met the right kind of person - with my husband all my prior incorrect subconscious notions of romantic relationships were broken. We were best friends before we really started courting. We're still best friends and we're still courting, 7 years later!)


 Yeah, a best friend would be very good..my country has a youth culture that is rather ugly, has been mushrooming since the '60s. Thru the years, w/other things I've heard from various women, it's like when you reach 30, it's "maybe maybe not" from men, & when you reach 40, God forbid, this society kinda considers a woman to be garbage...unless one is very powerful/very rich/very physically beautiful. After that, it's like "why are you alive?" This culture has gotten very ugly. (even my best friend, Jackie, who died of cancer,who was GORGEOUS physically in an Italian/Eastern European way, told me once how much she resented, after turning 50, that people in stores/wherever, pretty much disregarded her). This culture has no respect, anymore, whatsoever. It's all about "glam", no matter how much lip service is paid to, like today "those who served" (except by those who serve those who served). The COUNTRY isn't like this, please understand; people are still real, but it's not in the news or on FaceBook or any social media. But...serious issues w/respect for anyone over 30, for sure, in general.

I pay no attention to celebrities.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> When I was a kid, one of the lesson horses was a wonderful old Appy, colored something like this.


Oh my!! Now I know why the term enchanted me, how very pretty!


----------



## corgi

Eole, Isabella's age is unknown. My vet's best estimate is mid twenties. The vet that did my PPE told me 13-15 and then the barn's vet said 23-25. Her coggins says 24. I have had several other people look at her teeth and they agree with 23-25. 

She doesn't act like a senior horse. She is very forward and loves to "go" 

Had a long talk with the vet yesterday. He encourages me to ride her..but not "15 mile endurance rides in the mountains". Said light riding will keep the arthriitis manageble. Of course, we have to get over this shoulder pull first!

Tj...I know plenty of people that are in miserable relationships who would be better off being single!! I always tell them there are worse things than being alone and being with an idiot is one of them!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> TJ, I have no doubt you are a beautiful person. When you can see your own beauty, others will. Follow your horse dreams and find your happiness: good and happy people are always gorgeous, no matter what shape and age their outside shell is.


Thank you, Eole, I've worked very hard on inner beauty, since don't have outer. Thank you, actually big-time for the encouragement to follow my horse dream; being w/them makes me happy, once a week, & where I'm at w/Janice's place, I'm never made to feel "less than" (like at work, or anywhere I go to shop, where I'm just another aging person). I want to be happy 24-7, & not there yet; when I am (& I believe it can be so), I'll be "beautiful" everywhere. Tonight, when I was going to my car to put my backpack in near the end of my shift, I didn't know the Director was behind me. She just looked at me & said "keep your chin up". Well, my head had been very lowered. It's been a hard week of being in "wait"; can't hardly eat, sleeping badly, nightmares. Relieved tomorrow is my "Friday". I'm just really scared, praying my guts out. I want to be on an even keel somehow; I have faith, but have no idea what God has in mind & know I just have to sit & wait & see.

Sorry to keep on w/this, tried not too, but did need to talk. HappyPlace is right, a chat room would be cool! You'all could bring be up short (w/out hurting my mouth!) much faster.

Will shut up now, thanks for listening. Loved the pic of the flowers!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj...I know plenty of people that are in miserable relationships who would be better off being single!! I always tell them there is worse things than being alone and being with an idiot is one of them!


:lol:I totally agree w/that!! I'm way beyond & way relieved by the people I've managed to escape (one who decided beating me would be fun...oh yes, been there done that.) Single is MUCH better than any funky rotten ship in a storm, big time. I can steer my own ship thru my gale, w/the help from the Man Upstairs...yup.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers I have seen your photo and fell in love so she does have cause and justifies the green monster. if is was 30 years younger and you single. :shock::lol:
> 
> And Nickers yes we heard the commotion. In the beginning I thought it was one of the managers in the department I work moaning as I hit him with another complaint, but then the crescendo increased in volume and I knew it was the sound of joy with only one pitiful moan from a young boy.
> 
> So when I have finished the washing, its fix the truck, light the fire to dry the clothes spend time with the horse and tonight I am taking her out for a meal and listen to a band at our local bowling club. Being a country setting that's the local watering hole on a Friday evening with special evenings thrown in now and again. Who knows after I have thrown in a few of my sixties moves on the dance floor It may turn her head.:lol:




Hahaha Stanley, you crack me up as always! Hoping you got your groove thing going last night and danced the night away! 

Saw 'the boy's' mother yesterday at school. She was ALL smiles to have me again (I had sister too) and said boy was happy. I laughed, and told her he wanted a 'boy' teacher and an easier teacher.....she just laughed.:lol: It's nice to have parents like you and be on your side.

So officially I am done..........but if you saw my classroom...... I"ll be back to pack and clean. I walk past all the other rooms and wonder:think: HOw do they teach and get cleaned up and packed up so quickly??????????? AWWW, I know....they didn't TEACH all week....they watched movies! I shouldn't let that bother me, because I won't have to see these people for three months....but it does. AND, the 'friend' who is switching with me (with the :twisted: wife) didn't do anything to help switch stuff....I think reality has hit him....he MAY have to put effort into something next year. Ugh.....I gotta let that go.

Sue, to me, a red colored horse like Jay would be considered sorrel. When Rainn sheds out in summer, she is a deep, dark chestnut color. LIke the color of a chestnut! Jay does have an incredibly soft, silky, shiny coat. I've never had a horse quite like him. It's hard to stop petting. 

Rainn is at it again this year.....SCRATCHING! She has an allergy or sensitivity to SOMETHING. Her face is hairless, so I think it's pollen or grass. Now she is scratching her underbelly.....so I think it is also flies.:-( I wonder what would happen if I threw her a benedryl?

Sue, keep trucking...your house is beautiful. How are you hanging with the loss of your mare?

TJ, I agree with Corgi.....so many people live in such turmoil with spouses. Marriage is hard work on both sides. NOt sure if I would do it again.....at our age so many people come with baggage. I watch friends get into second/third marrages and they have to deal with ex's, step children.....ugh. Don't think I could handle that stress at this age. LOL I like a quiet simple life!!!! 

TJ, there are also blue roans out there!

MR, yeah, when the forestry wants to talk to us ATV people....you know something is up there too. They don't generally care for us b/c we 'tear' up the forest....but we also put a lot of $$$ into the forest.

Oh, back to school....my room is a mess b/c I couldn't take being there anymore (know I will go back Monday refreshed). So I went to the feed mill and an Amish tack store. (that's what I was itching to do all day!:lol THis guy doesn't make saddles, but sells them and fixes them. So....I sat and sat and sat..........there was only one I would consider, although it was truly big, bulky and stiff looking. So I don't even know if it would sit on Jay nice. 

Bottom line........this is going to be a process!!!! I guess I don't have to find one right now. My sister's is doing the trick.

But, I was SO shocked to find how all the saddles felt differently, and how they all FIT differently! Even if it was a 15", some I felt all tight in. The pommels were close to my legs. Yick. This is quite a learning experience!! My summer project!


----------



## SueC

TJ, I totally agree with Eole and so does a famous author:

"A person who has good thoughts cannot ever be ugly. You can have a wonky nose and a crooked mouth and a double chin and stick-out teeth, but if you have good thoughts it will shine out of your face like sunbeams and you will always look lovely.” 
― Roald Dahl, _ The Twits_

I read what you said about youth culture. I was once discarded by a boyfriend at age 24 for being "too old and crusty" - he then went out with a 21-year-old. Now you understand looking at it objectively that *he* was the one with a serious problem, but at the time I felt old as a result, which was ludicrous. Yes, this kind of thing goes on in our culture, but the people who perpetuate it are shallow and silly... I mean, look at Hugh Hefner and his embryonic bimbo bunnies. The kind of people who have these attitudes aren't the ones you want to be dating anyway, and their attitudes, and the ones of mainstream culture, just aren't worth taking seriously.

Something else: I spent around 15 years of my life working with teenagers, and you'd think they'd be in the clear if it's just about being young, but it's not so! The vast majority of teenage girls think they are ugly, or too fat, and have extraordinary insecurities about their appearance, and therefore don't feel they will be loved - which is a total misconception of love as well, by the way, since if it depends on appearance it's not love, just lust, or some sort of android-like art collecting.

Hmm yes, the influence of the media and of advertisers is a wee bit of a problem for its brainwashing of a good many citizens. Insecurity sells - a dream marketing strategy...

By the way, I'm in no way suggesting that a single life is less worthy or complete than being in a couple. As has already been rightly pointed out by others in this Village, many relationships are so miserable a person is far better off alone than in one of those. If you're going to give up the single life, the person you're thinking of spending your life with had better be extraordinary, especially with their ethics and maturity and goodness.

Now you, TJ, amply demonstrate that you have relevant good qualities in spades, unlike your former beaux, and ought to be expecting the same high quality in men as you are able to offer. That's what's worth looking at, not whether you are a supermodel under 30. 

By the way, even supermodels often have great trouble finding love. Not dates, but people who won't use them. Their "success rate" isn't higher than the average person's, because the problem is with the culture, and its concepts of love and relationships. I mean, just look at Jagger's recently suicided girlfriend, who was gorgeous externally and way younger than him, and he still didn't treat her right in my book, and she would have done well to chuck him instead of allowing herself to be treated in that manner, IMO...


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you everyone for reminding me what's real. And..I do have too much to do to worry about my wonky nose!

Going to crawl out of my funk this weekend, have to. (And will attempt to limit or eliminate my emotional eruptions, lol!...sorry 'bout that...)

BLUE roans, Nicker? Wow, have never heard of that!

Peeked thru the balcony window a bit ago, a baby robin was stretching up it's little wobbly head, mouth wide open! Teeny tufts of white pin feathers sticking up on its head, it was a hilarious sight. Will try & get a nest picture tomorrow if can catch Mom out bug-hunting. She's constantly in & out. Yesterday when I came home I saw her bent over the nest, shoving whatever into the little open beaks w/all her might (appreciation to mothers everywhere moment!)

Am relieved that this is my "Friday". Hope CCGirl is able to pop in here soon, have no idea if she's been able to get my info re Janice's possible interest in her Wendy.

Everyone please have a good weekend, and ride ride ride if you can. Ladona, hope Isabella feels better soon.


----------



## SueC

NM71, thanks, and thanks for the question. It was two months yesterday and the shock of it has gone and so has the sensation that I've been hit in the solar plexus. It's still sad, but not that physical anymore. We were in the middle of unboxing books and moving into our completed lounge/dining properly, with all the bookcases and furniture, when it happened. After that the boxes stood as they were until yesterday, when I decided it was worth spending half a day to finally complete the job, and scrub the place from top to bottom.That time was very well spent.

Noone who passes would, I think, be happy to think of the ones they left behind being miserable with grief ever after - unless they're kind of sadistic or something. ;-) They'd want you to live, and to live well, and to live a little bit more for them too, and the memory of them. I once read about Eric Lund, who was diagnosed with leukemia in the 1970s aged 17. When he was dying 5 years later, he said to the people who loved him, "Walk through this world for me." They ended up putting in on his gravestone. It was a beautiful book about living fully with a sentence over your head, and dying with dignity.

How are you going with the loss of your lovely dog Maggie? Are you feeling any better? Happy about having given her a good life, and having loved her, and not letting her suffer in the end?

Enjoy your holidays and riding and kicking back to recharge your batteries. We don't use the word sorrel over here, never heard it before I started talking to you guys. What you call a chestnut, we'd call a liver chestnut!


----------



## Happy Place

*oh oh*

DH just talked to the owner of the land next door. There are 3.5 acres of mowed flat land right next to us. The owner is thinking of selling. We have been dreaming of buying it. I think he wants way too much. If we got that, there would be room for the pole barn DH wants. I would have room for a couple horses and probably a riding ring, or at least pasture that I can alternate to keep the grass growing. What a dream that would be.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, glad to hear you are moving on. I think I'm doing ok. I've been so busy, I haven't allowed myself to think much....and if I do, I push it away.....once things slow down, I hope I will be ok.

TJ I agree with Sue, I think MANY woman view themselves as ugly or awkward.....they just won't admit it!

Learned something new today. In the past when I would have pics taken on the horse, I noticed I was so pitched forward in the saddle. Took it as is bc of my pelvis. It was a bit disappointing, as I always did well in equitation, I was know to have a good seat.....so away, I noticed today, as I took a quicky ride that I didn't appear to be so pitched. So when I got home, I asked mom, and she said nope! You look good! Soooooo, there is the culprit. That saddle DID pitch me forward. Who would have thunk it? :lol:

Off to a wedding today. Beautiful, cloudless and 80*.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, here's a blue roan. I think they are beautiful!!!!

HP, good luck!!!!


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> DH just talked to the owner of the land next door. There are 3.5 acres of mowed flat land right next to us. The owner is thinking of selling. We have been dreaming of buying it. I think he wants way too much. If we got that, there would be room for the pole barn DH wants. I would have room for a couple horses and probably a riding ring, or at least pasture that I can alternate to keep the grass growing. What a dream that would be.


 
You will also need a quad bike to pull the chain harrows after you have thrown the poo into the area the horse won't use as a dumping ground. My horses have used the edges of all of the paddocks. A strip about four metres wide around every paddock has lush tall grass where the rest is cropped short. Horse poo grows grass bit it spreads weeds. However I do throw the poo into areas cropped and spread it with the harrows. Beats what I used to do and that was pick it all up and make compost heaps.

I have to apply large amounts of lime though to sweeten the grass. its also a good thing to put a couple of cattle beast on the grass to take it down to ground and then harrows and let sit to re-establish. The down side is the horse get a sugar rush so you can have a 1200 pound confused teenager under you.

Nickers do you have ticks this time of year. Stella used to get a reaction to them. Here the male ticks are very small and hard to see but give the horses hell. Stella used to get effected on her belly and face. Bugs gets it on his face.

Now on the subject of marriage, and faults, I have often done a bit of self searching and assessment and like the other men who dare to put their heads up above tree level I have listed our faults for all the world to see.
So first there is

Keep scrolling
and also







Well that's it, the list is complete.

I'm not riding today my truck has broken down. Well not completely, but enough to make me leave it until Monday for repairs and no other vehicle to use as a tow wagon.
I was going to have a lesson but the filly is in the States for a time at a Parelli thing. Her mother was going to give me a lesson instead. Eye candy for the mature and Bugs misses out. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: That's not a fault is it.

Happy riding folks


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> :lol:I totally agree w/that!! I'm way beyond & way relieved by the people I've managed to escape (one who decided beating me would be fun...oh yes, been there done that.) Single is MUCH better than any funky rotten ship in a storm, big time. I can steer my own ship thru my gale, w/the help from the Man Upstairs...yup.


TJ, you have got to listen to this song. It is written and performed by EG Kight who is a Georgia girl and also not married.

It Takes A Mighty Good Man by EG Kight - YouTube


----------



## Happy Place

Stan- we already have a quad and can fabricate a harrow. I've even seen mini spreaders that the quad can pull! Last ditch would be to rent a dumpster for poo haul away. Do you guys do that down there?


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, here's a blue roan. I think they are beautiful!!!!
> 
> HP, good luck!!!!


Oh, WOW! I had no idea of this coloration, this is beautiful!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> .
> 
> Now on the subject of marriage, and faults, I have often done a bit of self searching and assessment and like the other men who dare to put their heads up above tree level I have listed our faults for all the world to see.
> So first there is
> 
> Keep scrolling
> and also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it, the list is complete.


Good to see you, Stan. I did get a bit afraid that I'd scared away, momentarily, the men here, while the ladies walked me thru emotional uplift/advice...yes, "girl stuff". No offense to men intended whatsoever. There's funky dysfunctional women "out there" too...lots of 'em (I have one @ work, in the admin ofc, that's a total b...h, prima donna-drama queen..there's always one around. I prefer to work w/men, women can be so...convoluted.) Anyway, I LIKE men! And, the rest of the ladies here do too! All of them have found good, honest partners, & I celebrate that. We were just talkin' & took things over for a tiny bit, no worries.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> TJ, you have got to listen to this song. It is written and performed by EG Kight who is a Georgia girl and also not married.
> 
> It Takes A Mighty Good Man by EG Kight - YouTube


Oh, Celeste, that song says it all. Thank you.


----------



## tjtalon

I have a little story, an example of how "God works in mysterious ways" worked today in my life (& good lesson for me, too, about faith, while I spent the past week not eating or sleeping). To preface, I'd decided to talk to the one person who might be able to help me $$wise in my current Issue, only if she was "by accident"(sic) put before me, that I wouldn't just decide to go to her (that way, I'd know if I should talk to her, letting it be God's decision, not "my idea" (duh huh...) 

This day @ work began & continued nicely, right up 'till the last hour & 1/2 of my shift. My partner & I went to check out the leavenings (free) from the community flea mkt @ the auditorium (btw I found a fleece pullover jacket perfect for mid-cold weather riding & a really nice gray light weight cape!) Then I got into my patrol car. Didn't start, alternator was clicking. Partner ran to get the battery jumpkit from the ofc, & 2 back to back calls came in: a fall & an a psych crisis. Partner tossed me the kit & ran to the calls.

Long story short (the car alternator fried because Chief got cheapest light bar & cheapest installer...major electrical short issue), & when I was @ top of parking lot @ community center talking to my partner & figgin' next step, up drives...the woman in question.

I didn't even know she was there to manage the flea mkt (she's Director of Activities...big job..). She just wanted to say hi & know when my dead patrol car would be dealt with. I took the "opportunity", went to her car & said I'd like to talk w/her next week about a possible something, since she'd told me once to come to her if ever I was in serious trouble. She said "what, tell me now", so I did. (I also told her I didn't want to just come to her, but waited until God put her "in my face". She said "He works that way...so tell me").

End thing is that she said to come talk w/her next week, & that whatever happens, she'll help me if she can (she also said to stop being an idiot & get sleep & food, "no worries, stop worrying").

So.....tomorrow I'll ding away w/laundry & usual chores, &...EAT (& collect things I see that need to be thrown away anyway). And...nap, alot. Monday no lesson is scheduled, so will go muck.

Just wanted to give you'all an update, because I know there's a lot of caring in this Village. I feel abashed (towards The Man Upstairs) because I obviously didn't have as much faith as I should've, but this is a lesson of He has his own timing, & it isn't "mine".

As for my present place, or another, I'm totally putting that on the Altar, & will accept. I don't know "what's in Mind".

All I'm want to think right now is: Mucking Monday, & would like to get Bailey out just to groom her.

Peace, to all of you, & to me.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ I hope you have a good night's sleep and a restful day tomorrow. Feel accomplished in your tasks and don't worry about the rest. Tomorrow comes regardless of how much or how little we worry. Worry is just an engergy zapper. Good things will come. Be patient. Be patient!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Good to see you, Stan. I did get a bit afraid that I'd scared away, momentarily, the men here, while the ladies walked me thru emotional uplift/advice...yes, "girl stuff". No offense to men intended whatsoever. There's funky dysfunctional women "out there" too...lots of 'em (I have one @ work, in the admin ofc, that's a total b...h, prima donna-drama queen..there's always one around. I prefer to work w/men, women can be so...convoluted.) Anyway, I LIKE men! And, the rest of the ladies here do too! All of them have found good, honest partners, & I celebrate that. We were just talkin' & took things over for a tiny bit, no worries.


TJ. No man on this thread takes humbridge at what is said about men in general.
You notice my response was tongue in cheek that after much searching I could not find any fault to list for any man. 

I think the men on this thread are married, have been married or are about to be, and if that is the case, do need to read this thread as they will quickly sort out where they are situated in relation to the wife's/girlfriend horse and their standing, second.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Stan- we already have a quad and can fabricate a harrow. I've even seen mini spreaders that the quad can pull! Last ditch would be to rent a dumpster for poo haul away. Do you guys do that down there?


 I have a can am quad long wheel base 400 cc it pulls chain harrows with large spikes in to till and strip the long grass as well as spread the poo.

I have a fert spreader I pull with the quad and can do 200 kgs at a time.

We don't haul the poo away just spread it in. I used to collect it all and compost but that got a bit laborious.

I have seen people bag it and sell it as pony poo $2 a bag trying to add a little class by the name when if they called it for what it was. Horse S--- and dropped the price to $1 a bag they would get rid of the lot. Down here we tend to call it what it is.

Regular dustings of lime on the paddocks makes the grass palatable and sweetens the earth for the worms and so on.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Good morning all. Had a great evening after work. Got the front side and immediate back yard cut before DW got home for supper so me and Amber could head out to church for her teen small group.
> 
> Stan, I wish there was a lapse in memory for a few choice years in my head. I would not be disappointed in missing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick any one that has lived has a few memories that pull on the heart strings or our sense of fair play. That's how us men learn.
> 
> And for the ladies behind every big man is a bigger women or is that behind every successful man. I suppose I will be put right on that one:lol::lol: I wonder why SWMBO and I are always at loggerheads.:shock::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, SO happy things are moving in the right direction. I think it was HP who said, a lot of energy is wasted on worry...and (as I keep trying to tell my frazzled mother) tomorrow comes no matter how little or lot we do! So don't kill yourself,trying to get things 'done'. You have to enjoy life too.....

Had quite an interesting day yesterday. Got a little ride in. He rode sound, as the last time he was quite sound, but figured it was his long toes. He was still a bit spooky.....hoping it was just because he needed his feet done. 

My fear, as I had read somewhere...that an ill fitting saddle will cause discomfort and spookiness. Gosh, my sis's saddle works great for me....now I fret if it's not for him. Sweat marks seems to be even. Will ride again today (with new feet,) and see how it goes.

Mom took the horses down for me since we had the wedding. Our guy suggested bohrium on his shoes since I ride the roads a lot. I asked about it last year, as it's like riding on ice skates. So we shall see how that works too!

So the wedding was beautiful!!! It was a united Methodist minister...which was what I was brought up. I loved his sermon. He talked about how society thinks relationships should always be perfect....but of course that is just unrealistic....sometimes we just may not like each other from time to time. DH and I just looked at each other and LOL. There are many times over the years that I have said to him.....I love you, but I don't like you right now!:lol::lol: it's so dang true!!

We sat at the 'camp friends' table so that was nice. I'm telling ya tho....this world is small. There in front of me stood a friends daughter, who now loves in Atlanta! Her DH is cousins with the groom. Small, small world!!!

Need coffee....be back soon!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

So chitchat was slowing at the reception so we decided to bolt and try to catch my coworkers going away party closer to home. We made it with perfect timing, they had just cleared off dinner dishes.

We both felt like a million bucks bc when we arrived, there was a table of my teaching friends, at least 30 people, and we a big whoop and holler when we showed up! Very cool!

That gig died down, so people started to leave. There was a small group that had come in a limo bc they had been celebrating another ones bachelorette party. So......since I ad originally been invited, we all jumped in the limo and scooted around town.:lol::lol:

It was a blast! DH is still giggling about it....and saying "that was so much fun last night!" Ahhhh....yes! He needed this! Well, we all did, but he the most! Laughter does a person good!!:lol:

I do want to make a disclaimer, as I know I complain about my coworkers at times.....I readily admit, many of them I do not care for within the school walls...I find them complacent....but outside of school, they are generally good people. I just don't have any other outlet but here to vent...so I'm not two faced....actually I'm pretty brutally honest....but wanted that to be said.

Need to get myself moving here. Want some saddle time since Jay has new feet. Hopefully he will feel ok. Sometimes new feet makes him sore...but last time he was good!!

Hoping it's sunshiny in your neck of the woods, and you all have a great day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok so re watched the YouTube video that talked about spookiness and pain.....it's just not saddle soreness...it's pain anywhere. So.....it could be the feet issue. 

Going now...will let you all know!


----------



## tjtalon

Got a picture of the baby robins (four!) this morning, inbetween Mom's food forays. Just one week later! They're sure growing fast..


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Got a picture of the baby robins (four!) this morning, inbetween Mom's food forays. Just one week later! They're sure growing fast..


Just beautiful, Tj! Migratory birds always grow quickly, as they soon need to fledge, find food, then leave... I gave an extra week on checking a bluebird nest box, and the other day found they had fledged and left already! Another nest will occur soon, I've already cleaned it out-amazing birds, as they'll sometimes have 3 nests in a season, and quickly! Thanks for sharing your nestlings


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> TJ, I have no doubt you are a beautiful person. When you can see your own beauty, others will. Follow your horse dreams and find your happiness: good and happy people are always gorgeous, no matter what shape and age their outside shell is.
> 
> Sue, what you and Brett are doing is incredible. You might wonder if it will ever end, but look at all you've accomplished so far.
> 
> HP, so nice of you to share pictures of your piece of heaven. Love the coop. Between you and NS, I didn't know Michigan was so beautiful.
> 
> Rick, Amber seems to ride really well.
> Corgi, so sorry about Isabella, you're on a string of badlucks with her. How old is she again?
> 
> NM: you are FREE!!! Enjoy the feeling. Glad the kids are so excited about you moving with them.
> 
> Looks like the endurance training ride is happening on Sunday. I'll be riding "Monie, a cute little chestnut" (arabian, likely) that I haven't met yet. The trails are a 2 hours drive from my home. It's "Grand Prix Week End" in Montréal; hope I won't get stuck in traffic because of it.
> Working tomorrow, have a nice week end everyone.
> 
> Picture of my azalea. Those butterfly always arrive exactly when they bloom, nature is amazing.


Oooooh! Tiger Swallowtails!! We're just getting ours here too


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> *Ellen*: Wow, a cable splicer! You climbed telephone poles! You've been gender-trailblazing!  Were there many other women doing that? We had a family friend who grew up in the 30s and 40s and she became a maths teacher, but when she got married she was dismissed from teaching, as was the custom in the UK (and lots of other places) at the time. So she enrolled in dentistry, and was one of the first women to become a dentist in the UK. No-one could sack her from that!  ...PS: Ever been abseiling? PPS: I want to leave a great quote for you, and everyone here:
> 
> _Beautiful young people are works of nature. Beautiful old people are works of art._
> 
> ...we are clearly becoming works of art!  Plus, wine is a good metaphor - it improves with age. There is a strong youth culture in the US and Australia. In a lot of Asian countries, seniors are revered rather than seen erroneously as "past it"... (past what exactly?)
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement too!
> 
> 
> *NM71*: What a shine on your horse! Looks like the complete summer coat already. I was going to ask: In Aus and the UK, the colour of your horse would be referred to as chestnut. I've noticed you guys call them "red" horses? Do you ever use the term "chestnut"?
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I know a great saying: "Everyone is entitled to my opinion!"
> 
> 
> *Roadyy*: Thanks - I still have to learn to just schedule and enjoy down time when there's still a mountain of work to be done. With this project, I'm either going to learn it or I'm going to an early grave! Last Sunday I missed a scheduled small-group lesson on forgiveness. I have the notes, but you know, that was an important topic I really wanted to attend!
> 
> 
> *Ladona*: Ouch! Four emergencies in such a short time! The day before we put down my mare, it cost me over $400 to have her and Romeo's teeth floated and for the vet to look at her, ummh and aah, and give her a 24h painkiller! And that was daytime Friday! One of the reasons I didn't call him back to put down my mare. Plus Romeo still can't chew properly, so I will need him floated again - still saving up. When Thomas, another (currently overseas) vet, saved my mare's life from a stomach tubing another vet botched five years back, that only cost $280, and he spent more time with her and more drugs and it was on a Sunday!!! I hope you have no further emergencies this year, surely you've had more than a fair share already. You know what they say, it never rains but it pours... Hope you have fun on that boat!
> 
> 
> *Stan*: You mentioned making a wood fire. What are the main trees you have in your area? I'm assuming you cut your own wood? We here have mainly jarrah, marri, blackbutt (yes really!), and banksia, and we just clean up big fallen branches and dry them in the shed. I used to chainsaw them into segments, but recently I started using the drop saw, it's much quicker and easier. ;-) Our carpenters do it too, I was like this when I first saw it: :shock: But they're onto something there!
> 
> 
> *Happy Place*: What NS said! Your horse is surely just around the corner.
> 
> 
> *NS:*
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely, lovely story!  It's a shame we're on different continents, as my husband and I like to hike as well and I think we'd have lots in common. If you ever end up holidaying in Australia, be sure to call in and we will take you on some hikes and feed you! - Imagine having no idea for 2.5 years!!! I have difficulty telling stuff like this sometimes as well, so when I first spent a weekend hiking with my now-husband, a friend who knows these things ended up having coffee with us, and I asked her later: "Do you think he likes me?" and she rolled her eyes and said, "Of course! I'm going to start knitting!" :lol: We kept hiking and talking - we lived quite a way apart so lots of long phone conversations - and eight months later he proposed to me on top of Mt Toolbrunup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the middle spire - the highest point - after 3 hours climbing, including an hour on all fours over a scree slope and then up the cliffy spire! Gosh, we miss climbing, I think we'll just have to take a day off and go to the mountains again. Why not!
> 
> Wonderful photos you posted there! And thanks for your encouragement, NS!
> 
> 
> Have a good day, all, we'll be grappling with the downpipes again and hopefully get it all done. Yesterday I spent 4 hours doing a major house clean of the finished areas - broom, dust, vacuum, wet mop, dry mop - and today we are just going, "Wow, it's no longer a building site, it's a home!" I decided yesterday that spending half a day on getting the main living area and interim bedroom to the point that they were an oasis without anything that needed doing was worth the time investment. It's "only" cleaning, not construction, but has that given us a lift! -Happy riding all!


Yours is a _lovely_ story as well, Sue! Yes, _take a day_ and hike back there for a get-away!! Should you and Brett find your way to N MI, I'll expect a call for a visit- the view never disappoints, fresh venison, fish, and veggies will be ready on the grill, a chilled glass of wine or pink lemonade, and our dear husbands will hit it off splendidly, I have no doubt


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Roadyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. Had a great evening after work. Got the front side and immediate back yard cut before DW got home for supper so me and Amber could head out to church for her teen small group.
> 
> Stan, I wish there was a lapse in memory for a few choice years in my head. I would not be disappointed in missing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick any one that has lived has a few memories that pull on the heart strings or our sense of fair play. That's how us men learn.
> 
> And for the ladies behind every big man is a bigger women or is that behind every successful man. I suppose I will be put right on that one:lol::lol: I wonder why SWMBO and I are always at loggerheads.:shock::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, you ol' silly gander! I think it's "Behind every man is a good woman" - I know I wouldn't want to be considered _bigger_ than my 6' 2" husband, that's for sure! I enjoy that he's way bigger than me, but we both know I'm "SWMBO'd" so it works out wonderfully  * haha just kidding.... (sort of, as he loves that I pack his lunch every day and would never want to jeopardize that!) ** You're a _gander_, not a goose!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roadyy

I will update on my weekend in the morning, but wanted to read all the posts from the weekend so not to eat all the time before posting by reading them then. 
I will say that I was not skeerd off from the emotional chatter. I was runned out of town by it..lol not! I don't get involved in the emotional and mental women stuff, but the women touchy feely stuff is another story.
Terry, I can't see where the funky look comments are coming from unless you are posting someone else's pictures. I don't recall seeing anything in your pictures that would not interest a man searching for a good woman and lasting relationship. I would not be ashamed to have you on my arm were the years closer.

Glad most everyone had a great weekend and as for mine I will leave you with the thought to ponder til the rest of the story is told tomorrow. I had 3 grown women in my bed with me til near midnight last night. Two were kin by marriage and one was the mother of the bride in the wedding we went to witness.


----------



## Northernstar

Need to get out and feed the horses, now that DH is fed and his lunch for tomorrow is made... 

I could post a shot of us yesterday on our nearby Lk MI pier (gosh, it was hot! One day on Lk Superior spoiled me) _Very cool today!! Not even 70!_

Or, I could post a shot of the fish we caught in our little boat today, which you've already seen some of those... (I did catch 3 13" bass, though! Were 1" under the size limit and had to be thrown back)

_But instead,_ I'll post a goodnight photo that I took after getting home today... Just a simple one of 3 mares, truly loved, and happily nibbling on some grass 

*Horses Through The Iris*


----------



## NickerMaker71

No ridng for me today....:-(. Got stuck in the barn as it down poured, so I groomed as I listened to the rain on the roof. 

No problem, got to rest and nap on this rainy Sunday. It's bee forever since I did that! Loved it!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

As I left my moms for the day, I grabbed this pic. The picture doesn't do it justice....after the rain, it was just so green and beautful.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: I was not scared away! I have been riding, my horse did not pee on me this trip.

Catch up here was very easy this weekend, only 10 minutes of reading.

We are truly an elite group of individuals, that is us horse people.
Today when I returned home and took an hour nap mind you.
I made a drink and filled the corner tub with hot water, took a dip to unwind.
While daydreaming about the weekend I looked around the bathroom and thought?
Every pair of pants I own has some old remnant of hay in the bottom of every pocket.
Every pair of shoes again has some remnant of hay.
Pic a room any room, I'm sure I could find a piece of hay somewhere in the corner.
The camera bag, the computer bag I take to work, both truck cabs, you name it a little bit of horse everywhere.
Am I nuts or what???

Time to crash, I'll comment on the weekend later.
Night All!


----------



## Celeste

Rick, your story sounds, well, interesting..........


----------



## Happy Place

*Sue C*

What do you think of this guy?

Wild Artist | New Vocations I usually don't care for a Roman nose, but this guy is sorta catching my eye. I'm going to visit this farm when I finish working for the year. Two more weeks! I'm going to see if his trainer thinks we are a good match.


----------



## Koolio

I got in another ride today! Woo Hoo! This time we went to a different staging area that connects to the provincial area we were at previously. There are more open fields in this area. The trails are a little muddy as we have lots of moisture this spring. Lots of small ponds and a few bridge crossings. We saw geese, ducklings, goslings, beavers and muskrats. Not to mention all the beautiful flowers and foliage. Here are added pics from the day.

We found parking in the shade of a big tree. Notice the handy tie rails.









One of the fields. Sometimes they graze a herd of cows or buffalo in here. Today, all the gates were open for riders.









Passing one of the lakes. I think we passed about 4 or 5 like this one in the span of about 2 hours.









Here is one of the bridges. A beaver slapped his tail at us from the pond just to the right of the bridge.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Monday morning to you all!

Ellen, I'm joining you today! It's my first official day of summer vacation! Woohoo! This picture is as I sit on my side balcony, drinking my coffee, leafing through my saddle guide and listening to the birds chatter.

Plans for the day.....hmmmmm, let's see.....the sun is starting to shine and burn off the fog, temps are to hang around 73*....sounds like a good day to sit in a saddle!:lol::lol: After my pot of coffee of course!:wink:

I am to head to the school later to finish packing up my nicknacks....we will see how that goes....there is always tomorrow...:wink::lol:

Koolio, those pictures look nice! Beautiful sky! What were the temps like? What kind of saddle is on Sam?

Roaddy....hmmm, this should be interesting!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

First I will tell you about the wedding and how beautiful it was. They chose the chapel at the MSU campus for their ceremony and it was perfect. I am glad we were able to make it. These two pictures will tell it better than I can.
















Then we headed back to the motel for some pool fun. Both my daughters brought the grandsons and I had the greatest time playing with EJ, Justin, Jesa and Amber in the pool. The bride's mother, our great friend Amanda, joined us as well for a little while. For some reason no one got pics of anyone but me in the pool with the kids. Amber got stuck in the ring for a bit and thought we were going to have to cut it to get it off. lol
























We all got changed into dry clothes and headed to the neighborhood grill,AppleBees, and got some delicious grub. On the way back to the hotel, my cousin's wife, he works down here at the shipyard with me, called wanting to meet up with us so her and their two daughters showed up at the motel around 8:30. I played with the girls and Jesa since Amber wanted to spend the night with her oldest sister.
















They finally settled down and we decided to rent a movie for us all to watch. The 3 girls piled up on the sleeper sofa bed and I was covered up with my wife, my cousin's wife and Amanda in the king size bed. When the movie was over I had my wife and Amanda asleep on my chest from either side and Rachel almost asleep across the foot of the bed. I could not hold back the smile and was going to leave them alone, but when Rachel went to cut the tv off, DW and Amanda came to. Amanda remembered she needed to go check on Chelsea's cat and Rachel wanted to get the girls home in their beds. I frowned and gave big hugs before carrying the little ones to the car.

Nope no pics of this, but if I were going to lie about it I could have gotten more creative than this,lol.


Then we packed up Sunday morning to head home..









The END.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, sounds PERFECT!!!! Love that last photo of Amber...ahh relief, it's off! Lol. No reception for you guys?

Just bought these for Jay. Last two times out he's nicked his hock. Scheduling a ride for Thursday, but weather looks :-? So I doubt if we will make the trip...but I'll have them when we do,go.


Wedding traditions......does any other region Employ the giant cookie table? In our area, at a reception there is always a HUGE cookie table to snack from as you wait for the new couple. This last wedding....wow, it was monstrous!!!!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful pictures everyone. Ric, that one of you & little Jessa is a heart-melter.

I'm getting ready to go mud-mucking (rained almost all day yesterday, unusual for here; usually we get a brief wildish thunderstorm then it goes away to attack Kansas or Nebraska or both).

Happy Official Vacation, Nicker!


----------



## Roadyy

Very nice, MN17. Yes there was a reception. It was back in the town they live in. The wedding ceremony was in Starkville,Ms at the Mississippi State University Campus Chapel. Which is about a 30 minute drive out of town. The reception was at their home church back in Columubus,Ms. We all started eating from the banquet before the newlyweds arrived. They came to each and every table to thank everyone for coming before making their way to the cake cutting. There was a table of all sorts of desserts from cookies to pudding and ice cream. I think the last count was 145 people. Her dad's family did not attend as there are bad feelings over there. I enjoyed her mom's side better any ways as they are all from Morgan City, La. and I can't talk to them cajuns easy.


Here are a few more pics from the wedding practice and photo shoot. That is his side of the family. I missed the shots when her side of the family was up there.

















Here are a few pics I found on the phone when Amber got bored waiting for the wedding to start..























A couple more of Jesa's new ride. lol


----------



## Koolio

Happy summer vacation Nicker! In three weeks I'll be able to join you. I have a Buckhorn synthetic saddle on Sam. It is reasonably comfortable for him and OK for me. It is light so shorty pants me can hooft it up on big Sam's back. I only use it for trail riding as I much prefer my dressage saddle. It is nice however because the stirrup fenders are so flexible. I find many leather Western saddles hurt my knees and I don't ride in Western enough to break a saddle in properly. I keep thinking I might like a nice leather western saddle but this one works well enough.

Roadyy - beautiful wedding pictures. I love the one with the four holding hands behind their backs. The kids are all beautiful!

Tjtalon - I hope you have a great horse Monday today! The chicks are lovely!

My parents are coming this weekend as they are vacationing in BC and making a trip up here. I haven't seen them since November so I'm looking forward to it. Now that my night class is done, I am hoping I can catch up a bit at work before they arrive in Thursday. The farrier comes Saturday morning, but aside from that, I don't expect any time to ride this weekend. That is OK as I'll enjoy seeing my family and I've been able to ride quite a bit on weekends lately.

I found out last week I may also be teaching Psychology next year. It will be a change from this year and many years past that I am really looking forward to. I used to teach Psychology at a community college before I started working in the public school system. Hopefully I'll get many of the same kids in Psychology, Mythbusting and Forensic science so I can do some interdisciplinary projects and investigations. 

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Every pair of pants I own has some old remnant of hay in the bottom of every pocket.
> Every pair of shoes again has some remnant of hay.
> Pic a room any room, I'm sure I could find a piece of hay somewhere in the corner.
> The camera bag, the computer bag I take to work, both truck cabs, you name it a little bit of horse everywhere.


:rofl: This reminds me of when we were building the straw bale walls here. There was always straw in the pockets of any garment, in the socks and boots, in Brett's wallet, even _behind_ the _screen_ of the mobile phone!!! On wash day I would turn all the pockets out and beat our clothes against a post before putting them in the washing machine, but there was always straw floating on the washwater and left behind in the filter.

Here's some selected photos from that time:





























At one point Romeo started eating the dining room wall. :lol:

We ended up so sick of the sight of straw that we hooted like crazy when we covered the last square metre in scratch coat in 2012.

PS: MR, have you ever watched a Spaghetti Western? (And anyone else here?)


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, sounds like you will have some mind games for those Psycho kids next year. I assume since you still have 3 weeks left that it will be a short time after that before school starts back and you can get into the class. Good luck getting and keeping the house in order for your parent's visit. 

The pose of them holding hands behind their backs was very interesting and beautiful and one of the reasons I took it. That one really stood out to me as the best man and maid of honor joined them. 

Sue, great pics of the wall building and the look on faces while doing it. We had a talk in here a few months ago about spaghetti westerns and which ones we liked. I thought you were here for that too. Guess the sometimers disease is worst than I remember.


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> What do you think of this guy?
> 
> Wild Artist | New Vocations I usually don't care for a Roman nose, but this guy is sorta catching my eye. I'm going to visit this farm when I finish working for the year. Two more weeks! I'm going to see if his trainer thinks we are a good match.


I'm not surprised he's catching your eye! Some strains do have these convex faces, but it's not a functional problem, plus he has the look of a real sweetheart with a kind disposition, and I bet he's a cuddly sort like our Romeo; so you'd end up adoring his Roman nose anyway. His build is fabulous: Solid but athletic, nice shoulders, legs, back and quarters, very good length of rein, and I think he could get a really lovely arched neck like an Andalusian with the on-the-bit and long/low outline ridden exercises. 10 is a good age, old enough to have a lot of experience but young enough to have around for another decade or two. Technically a horse is in its physiological prime between 8 and 12. You don't see that so much in racing because they start them so early, but you can clearly see it in dressage horses and show jumpers.

He's been all over the tracks and will therefore be very worldly wise, easy to groom and do feet, hard to spook around crowds and commotion, and used to travelling on trailers. With a horse like that you generally only have to be careful initially around things he may not have seen in his career, like wildlife and cows, and he may not be used to crossing water yet, but they learn so easily and have such good dispositions.

His sire's pedigree is here:

Real Artist Standardbred

Photos of some of his ancestors here:

Real Artist Standardbred

Some real blue-bloods there - Abercrombie, Albatross, Tar Heel etc, very famous horses. Albatross is my riding horse's grandsire.


I couldn't find his Art's mother on AllBreeds but you can probably find her on the Standardbred register / website for your country.

You'll have a chance to ride him when you go look?

If you're going to get Art, you'll of course need to get him a pony or stable cat called Garfunkel. This is essential! ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I will update on my weekend in the morning, but wanted to read all the posts from the weekend so not to eat all the time before posting by reading them then.
> I will say that I was not skeerd off from the emotional chatter. I was runned out of town by it..lol not! I don't get involved in the emotional and mental women stuff, but the women touchy feely stuff is another story.
> .


Hey everybody

Hope everyone is doing ok. I kinda stayed away until I got my feet back on the ground. I felt like I really did it this time. Roaddy, you shouldn't have to deal with all that emotional chatter. I know I was the culprit and I am sorry. There is no excuse, but finding my chickens like I did really sent me on an emotional slide. I am sorry if I posted inappropriately. I'll just keep a low profile for a while. I have been through a lot over the past four years and I know I am not alone. Everyone has their valleys, but the chicken thing just got the best of me. Y'all are really nice people. 

Thanx

Ellen


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> We had a talk in here a few months ago about spaghetti westerns and which ones we liked. I thought you were here for that too. Guess the sometimers disease is worst than I remember.


I think I missed that one, I only arrived here in March. We were watching an old Bud Spencer / Terence Hill classic, and it was very funny indeed. I had no idea they were both so accomplished outside of acting until I read their Wikipedia entries. Terence Hill studied classical literature and philosophy at the University of Rome. Bud Spencer was the first Italian to do 100m freestyle in under a minute, and he was a freestyle semifinalist in the Olympic games in Helsinki in 1952 and Melbourne in 1956. He was also in the Italian water polo team, had a law degree, was a certified airplane and helicopter pilot and registered several patents.


----------



## Roadyy

ellen hays said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I kinda stayed away until I got my feet back on the ground. I felt like I really did it this time. Roaddy, you shouldn't have to deal with all that emotional chatter. I know I was the culprit and I am sorry. There is no excuse, but finding my chickens like I did really sent me on an emotional slide. I am sorry if I posted inappropriately. I'll just keep a low profile for a while. I have been through a lot over the past four years and I know I am not alone. Everyone has their valleys, but the chicken thing just got the best of me. Y'all are really nice people.
> 
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Ellen


I was being tongue and cheek with that comment followed by the comment about joining in on the touchy feely stuff Ellen. I was trying to be a little funny in poor taste. Apparently. I hope you do not take a vacation from us as I would feel terrible for you misunderstanding my post to cause you to stay away.





SueC said:


> I think I missed that one, I only arrived here in March. We were watching an old Bud Spencer / Terence Hill classic, and it was very funny indeed. I had no idea they were both so accomplished outside of acting until I read their Wikipedia entries. Terence Hill studied classical literature and philosophy at the University of Rome. Bud Spencer was the first Italian to do 100m freestyle in under a minute, and he was a freestyle semifinalist in the Olympic games in Helsinki in 1952 and Melbourne in 1956. He was also in the Italian water polo team, had a law degree, was a certified airplane and helicopter pilot and registered several patents.



They call me Trinity....very good show and a classic!

Yes, they were both very impressive people off the screen as well as on.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> What do you think of this guy?
> 
> Wild Artist | New Vocations I usually don't care for a Roman nose, but this guy is sorta catching my eye. I'm going to visit this farm when I finish working for the year. Two more weeks! I'm going to see if his trainer thinks we are a good match.


I don't think he has the most beautiful head, but he is a nicely put together horse. If he rides good and is well trained, I would say go for it. 

My horse has a tiny perfect head. The problem is, I think that it is so small because somebody left the brains out..........

Edit: I just looked at the write up on him. He sounds like a really nice horse.


----------



## Eole

> I don't think he has the most beautiful head, but he is a nicely put together horse. If he rides good and is well trained, I would say go for it.
> 
> My horse has a tiny perfect head. The problem is, I think that it is so small because somebody left the brains out..........


 :rofl:
HP, He looks very balanced in conformation, and a kind eye. Let us know if/when you go see him.

*Ellen*, no one was offended by anything posted here, ever! This is precisely the place to share about our life, horses and critters, the ups and downs of it. Low profile isn't an option, please keep sharing. We can all support and learn from each other.

*Koolio*, your trails are truly amazing, great pictures.
Rick, Jesa is adorable, nice pics. I like the one of you and Amber in the puzzle-Mirror.

*TJ*, the robin chicks are growing fast.

Yesterday was the training endurance ride. Wendy, the lady inviting me is our top canadian endurance rider right now. It went well; 5 riders, including an amazing 10 years old. It was an easy ride, 11 miles (18km) in 3 hours, so not too much speed. We took the horses swimming mid-ride, so much fun.

Picture of me on my borrowed chestnut in the lake:

Then I rode Alizé this morning, it was pretty hot. A few deer flies are out, but bearable if you keep moving.
Picture in the same spot, this winter and this morning:

Then a grass break on our morning ride:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I kinda stayed away until I got my feet back on the ground. I felt like I really did it this time. Roaddy, you shouldn't have to deal with all that emotional chatter. I know I was the culprit and I am sorry. There is no excuse, but finding my chickens like I did really sent me on an emotional slide. I am sorry if I posted inappropriately. I'll just keep a low profile for a while. I have been through a lot over the past four years and I know I am not alone. Everyone has their valleys, but the chicken thing just got the best of me. Y'all are really nice people.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Ellen


I also posted a tongue in cheek comment on men's faults.
So I too do not want you to take a vacation from us and your feelings over the loss of the chickens shows us you have a heart. We need that around us.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That was a lot to catch up on!. I just got so comfortable in that bed that I didn't want to move. But I have had some neighbors stop by, one bought a saddle for her granddaughter, another bought an old M. Ward sewing machine, as she wanted something very simple.

I have a deposit for my Peruvian, Cha-Cha-she will be going to a lovely family that already has a Peruvian for their daughter, & a T. Walker for the husband. She will be a gaited mount for the wife. She has a BLM mustang that she adopted total untouched & did all the breaking & training herself. So, I'm feeling very good about her new home. They already hadavacation booked, so they will pick her up next Sunday or Monday.

Wendy had someone come look at her also-the hubby really liked her, But now wants to bring the wife out later this week. He can't believe she is 19 (as of 6-3-14), & after no riding this year, she did all her gaits , figure eights, etc in her little copper snaffle. She never made a wrong move. But , they would like to pay less for her, but she is worth every penny I am asking (only $800.00). I'll even take payments!

So that has been some of my excitement lately. I have a CNA coming soon, my Nurse tomorrow, & meet my Dr on Wed. Busy times!

TJ-I have to get off the computer now, but I will look up the messages,ASAP. Thank you for the help-this other deal is not done yet! And Wendy just loves to go-she was so excited to get saddled up & ridden yesterday.

Tired, folks, got to go rest.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. I kinda stayed away until I got my feet back on the ground. I felt like I really did it this time. Roaddy, you shouldn't have to deal with all that emotional chatter. I know I was the culprit and I am sorry. There is no excuse, but finding my chickens like I did really sent me on an emotional slide. I am sorry if I posted inappropriately. I'll just keep a low profile for a while. I have been through a lot over the past four years and I know I am not alone. Everyone has their valleys, but the chicken thing just got the best of me. Y'all are really nice people.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Ellen


Ellen, notice that I'm the one who did the latest emotion-dump!! But, we have this in common: we tend to apologize (unneccessarily). DO NOT keep a "low profile" (I tried that, once, folks here brought me up quick, w/loving & supportive comments). If you've ever posted "inappropriately" the Monitor will let you know, then you can get slapped around like...STAN DID, lol! The "chicken thing" was a big thing, that had to have been a rough shock.

Let's both just "stop it", keep sharing; everyone wants to know how my HorseMondays go, & we'd all miss the views & thoughts from your porch (you saw, Nicker thought of you while her feets were up this morning, enjoying the morning air from her porch!)


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl said:


> Wendy had someone come look at her also-the hubby really liked her, But now wants to bring the wife out later this week. He can't believe she is 19 (as of 6-3-14), & after no riding this year, she did all her gaits , figure eights, etc in her little copper snaffle. She never made a wrong move. But , they would like to pay less for her, but she is worth every penny I am asking (only $800.00). I'll even take payments!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ-I have to get off the computer now, but I will look up the messages,ASAP. Thank you for the help-this other deal is not done yet! And Wendy just loves to go-she was so excited to get saddled up & ridden yesterday.
> 
> Tired, folks, got to go rest.


CCGirl, very good to hear from you. Janice said this morning "if it's meant to be it is, if it's not, it's not". I sent you her ph# (fastest way to reach her). I don't know if $800 would work for Janice or not (mention the payment plan if you want to call her); she also has travel time/$ to consider. So, maybe, maybe not, but I've put it out there. Hope you can call Janice, so that you too can talk.


----------



## tjtalon

When I came home today, baby robins had big beaks up for food, speckled tummies, & one tried to fly above the nest..good grief! i had no idea robins grow this fast, there may not be another picture before they're gone (but, hope so!) They grew overnight & today, it's amazing. Yesterday while I was "keeping the couch down" w/food, movie & rest, it was raining, but a soft rain. Mom Robin keep popping in & out w/fat earthworms. Must've given the lil' guys a boost, for sure.

My HorseMonday was muckin', as not on schedule for a lesson. Janice was cute; I came in & she said "oh, you might be a little out of sorts w/the state of the pens [I thought, oh c..p, what happened?], but...they all got done yesterday evening!!" Hah! So, I did all (even w/heavy from the rain & w/mud), was a piece o'cake. Did all but Fire's, but new guy Marcos arrived @ 10a & did Fire's. Marcos is a good guy, he'll work for Janice too (starting today) w/mowing & weed-whacking. He rode Spirit last Monday, for his first "another level" step; Janice said he & Spirit would really good together...I'd had a gut feeling that those two would hit if off; Spirit can be difficult if she doesn't "synch", but these two hit it off. And..she said Marcos was intimidated by Bailey, she didn't want to have much to do w/him & told him so w/her body language (or something, not sure what), for some reason (maybe because her abuser had been male...Janice has worked w/her for 2 yrs w/that fear of hers.

Now, this is weird: Janice told me that this past week Bailey threw off an experienced rider; she bucked, tried to get the woman off onto the fence. Heather had a wrist bone broken! My first thought is, was/is Bailey hurting somewhere?? (She's been very good w/me, very patient; Janice said she thinks she likes me). Janice has a horse chiropractor coming out tomorrow, to check her (& also Fire & Callie, who are having issues. When I saw Callie, when I went down to the shed to start my work, (she's very old) holding out her right hind leg in a weird stance (her hip was almost coming under her), I ran in to my bag for my cell phone to call Janice, as was afraid she was going to topple over. Janice was on the phone w/the new chiro-guy. When she came down, she said she likely had a sprain, but galloping & having fun in the rain in turn-out yesterday (& that she's had that stance before, after too much exercise). Whew. 

Janice said she was going to put 'bute in her grain this morning, & said I did good w/my awareness. Well, sure looked out-of-sorts to me. Learn something new every time.

"My" Tommy was pretty much all over me, before & during & after I mucked his pen; putting his head along my body, nibbling my jacket, following me around. I petted him, rubbed him. I don't know if he knows "sumthin's up" (because he & Addie & Rosie are leaving @ end of month, & he'll kinda miss me), or if he was looking for a cookie. Doesn't matter, I love him & know he thinks I'm pretty ok.

That's my HorseMonday for today.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I forgot to add: Janice had a booth at a local (her area) horse fair on Saturday. She got a bunch of interest-entry-papers for boarding/boarding w/own muck/lessons for muck/lessons plus finding the new horse chiropractor (that's coming out tomorrow), plus he's a direct contact to an organization that needs a trainer for therapeutic horses (& who's willing to handle the cost of care for the training). Janice's summer is looking up. She said to me "it's been a very hard winter". Yes, it has been.

Spring goes fast in Colorado, & now it's Summer (chilly breeze out here this morning, hot predicted next Monday). 

I haven't heard from my landlady yet re my "issue", but w/the assurance from this past Saturday.....God's will is working, & I'll try to stay out of my own way.


----------



## Roadyy

Wonderful story for the week, Terry. Hate to miss the Tommy stories, but sure there will be others to fill the stalls. Glad the birds are doing so well and you should be able to enjoy the hot wings soon. lol


I sent a pm to Ellen in hopes it would give her an email alert if she doesn't drop back by other wise. 

Ccg, hope you get plenty of rest and glad you are enjoying that new bed. Hope to see you around with more energy. 

I stopped in to visit my aunt, cousin's mother who was married to mom's brother when he passed away, who had a bad cancer on her left calf. I had never heard of it before, but it is a very rarely survived strain. She prayed everyday as did we all who are Christians and even a few who weren't completely into faith. It started out the size of a silver dollar coin and by the time it was said and done it looked like a scene from a shark bite where most of the calf was removed. She just got word from the latest results that she is completely cancer free throughout her entire body. No signs of it in any organs or other parts of the body anywhere.

They took skin graphs from her scalp and are applying it with a vac to her leg to start healing that area. She is suppose to be going home this afternoon with a walker and an assistant nurse will visit her daily. I will post up the name of it as soon as I can because I can not for the life of me remember it. It starts with an M and sounds vaguely like the word Mandorin. Maybe someone here knows the one I'm talking about.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I stopped in to visit my aunt, cousin's mother who was married to mom's brother when he passed away, who had a bad cancer on her left calf. I had never heard of it before, but it is a very rarely survived strain. She prayed everyday as did we all who are Christians and even a few who weren't completely into faith. It started out the size of a silver dollar coin and by the time it was said and done it looked like a scene from a shark bite where most of the calf was removed. She just got word from the latest results that she is completely cancer free throughout her entire body. No signs of it in any organs or other parts of the body anywhere.
> 
> They took skin graphs from her scalp and are applying it with a vac to her leg to start healing that area. She is suppose to be going home this afternoon with a walker and an assistant nurse will visit her daily. I will post up the name of it as soon as I can because I can not for the life of me remember it. It starts with an M and sounds vaguely like the word Mandorin. Maybe someone here knows the one I'm talking about.


I'm thinking prayer in this world is vastly underrated.


----------



## Northernstar

Ccg, it was so good hearing news from you, and want you to know I've remembered you daily in my prayers. What good news about the horses! So glad you're comfortable, well cared for and rested 

Ellen, what a dear lady you are to be so concerned... my goodness! And here I was soon going to ask if you've gone on a little outing or something! I want details of that luscious garden, your chickens and your horse, by golly 

Sue, I loved the straw photos!! As grueling as this whole project has been, someday you and Brett can look back and say, "Can you believe we did all that?" "Remember all that floating straw in our wash water?" You guys are amazing-very cool 

HP, I failed to comment the other day regarding the potential property-How exciting is that?!?! Stan had made a few good points, and sounds like you're doing some research.... There is a book that was recommended to me before bringing Star home that I highly recommend to everyone else. It's titled, _*"Horse keeping On A Small Acreage"*_, by Cherry Hill. It's to the point/precise/no stone left un turned/quick reference, and I bought a copy from Amazon for about $3.00 as my library up here didn't have it-yours may (you live in a populated place! haha). I remember my excitement and hard work putting everything together for the barn, fencing, etc..., and it was a _huge_ bonus that TSC has layaway!!! I wrote a list of necessities in separate columns and worked from there. It all came together in record time, and I was in awe the day Star was here at home and I could simply walk out the back door and be with her anytime I wished. I'm crossing fingers and toes and keep the updates coming!


----------



## Happy Place

I'm getting excited to go down and check out those horses. Of course I promised my husband I would be patient, so I have not mentioned a word to him about it! I'll give it 2 more weeks LOL. I can only look and groom when I visit. No riding. At least I can watch him go and ask to see different gaits. He's not cantering yet, although I know he will.

CACowgirl- Good to hear from you! Glad that bed is giving you some comfort.


----------



## Northernstar

HP, P.S. - The next time I go for a pasty run, I'm going to PM you for your address and send you one on dry ice... we have them here just below the bridge, but there's _nothing in the world_ like having one from the Upper Peninsula


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a funny I found in an issue of Country Magazine, "Overheard At The Country Cafe"....

Big Hairy Deal

Jeffrey had just obtained his driver's permit and asked his father if they could discuss his use of the car.
"I'll make a deal with you," said the father. "You bring your grades up to a B average, study the Bible and get your hair cut. Then we'll talk about the car."
After six weeks, his father said, 
"Son, I've been real proud that you've brought up your grades and you've been studying the Bible. But I'm disappointed that you have not had your hair cut."
"Dad, I've been thinking about that. In my Bible studies I've noticed that Samson had long hair and Moses had long hair. There's even a strong argument that Jesus had long hair."
To this his father replied, "Did you also notice that they all walked everywhere they went?"

Too funny not to share!


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> I'm getting excited to go down and check out those horses. Of course I promised my husband I would be patient, so I have not mentioned a word to him about it! I'll give it 2 more weeks LOL. I can only look and groom when I visit. No riding. At least I can watch him go and ask to see different gaits. He's not cantering yet, although I know he will.
> 
> CACowgirl- Good to hear from you! Glad that bed is giving you some comfort.


By using your HF friends as a sounding board, you'll not burst one day and scare him half to death with the prospect of a horse


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> They call me Trinity....very good show and a classic!
> 
> Yes, they were both very impressive people off the screen as well as on.


Yeah, _Trinity_ is the one we watched. It's so absurd how the movie starts with a sleeping Hill being pulled along in this preposterously primitive sledge by his been-there-done-that horse. I liked the horses in that film - and as it was filmed in Italy, I wonder what sort of horses they used, but they were tall all right! I was also thinking that the Italians must have imported a whole container load of Western saddlery and tack from the USA to make that film! 

We're going to revisit their _Hippopotamus_ film next. Last saw that in a cinema at age 10!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy, sounds PERFECT!!!! Love that last photo of Amber...ahh relief, it's off! Lol. No reception for you guys?
> 
> Just bought these for Jay. Last two times out he's nicked his hock. Scheduling a ride for Thursday, but weather looks :-? So I doubt if we will make the trip...but I'll have them when we do,go.
> 
> 
> Wedding traditions......does any other region Employ the giant cookie table? In our area, at a reception there is always a HUGE cookie table to snack from as you wait for the new couple. This last wedding....wow, it was monstrous!!!!:lol:


*NM* You forgot the high-heels for the horse.

Sometimes when riding the river my horse gets a little nicked up on the big rocks.
Some of that Corona cream seams to fix it right up.

Weekend ride was great, Saturday for 3 hour ride then got back to camp.
We had our steak & potato dinner and a DJ from 8 til 12.
Great selection of country music was played.
Stayed up til 2:30am under the pavilion, way too late for me.
I was exhausted Sunday morning, almost debating a ride, not!
I went anyway great 2 or so hour ride, rode a bit deep in the river.
It is still quite cold in the river, warmer weather makes this more appealing.

Saturday we rode with a couple that ride a pair of Clydesdale's.
I rode behind them, they are huge and my can they crap!
Although not suited for the trails and hills they performed quite well.
It was quite slow for me but I took in the scenery.

Fingers crossed the weekend coming looks good, might go again.

*All those venting and emotional:* please continue to use the sounding board.
All is good take the floor and we will listen.

*Roadyy:* Hanging out at the pool, what a life, I am forced to swim in the river.

*SueC* I live for spaghetti westerns.
My last acquisition is Great American Westerns "Gunslingers"
29 hours of 20 different films.


----------



## Northernstar

I'm fairly wiped, and need to get out back to feed the girls-had a big hay delivery today in which always involves the extra grunt work! All set until winter, which means about 3 months! haha

Took an impromptu just before the hay wagons came this morning, and just love how they shine in the sun! I don't use any products, but a good loose mineral twice a day, and regular brushing. Sugar, (Morgan on the left) had a very dull coat when I got her last year, and this pleases me


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy,

Are you thinking melanoma? A type of skin cancer?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Ellen, I wondered where you were...I was waiting for you in the balcony this morning!!! And....PLEASE....i [email protected]@ch and complain about my co workers all the time....and people don't say anything. Some times a place like this is all we have...we have each other. No pushing into a deep dark hole.:wink: ok?

Got a rode in this morning. Went ok. It was nice not skidding on the black top. Jay was a bit 'slow' going out...and since I wasn't sure if he was being a lazy bones or of his feet bothered him, I turned back after a bit. BUT lo and behold the guy walked nice one the way home!:shock: I think he was playing me.:-x

BUT, I wasn't helping....I'm so dang fixated on my seat and how I feel, I can't enjoy the ride. My back is still pain free, but my seat bone is givng me a bit of tenderness. So I bought a tush Cush today. (Kinda a bad thing being in vacation....I can buy things.:-shock. Hahahaha. P

I do have a sheepskin seat I used last summer, but I really didn't care for it. These got high ratings....at least until I can find a saddle that has a nice deep pocket to sit my **** in!:wink:

The animals were out today!!! Saw this turtle...that's #3 this summer. JAywas intrigued. We also saw an 8 point buck in velvet! Which I thought it was too early for velvet....he was! Beautful.

MR, I don't know what Jay does in the trailer TO,our destination, but he has cut himself both times and has already ripped the 'cheap' pair of shipping boots.:-(. So I went high quality this time. :lol: especially now that he has shoes on. On the way home he must be tired, bc all is well when we get home.:?

TJ, glad today went well. Did you get a brushing I ?

I'm going to have to bite the bullet tomorrow and tear down my classroom.:-(. I wanted to do it in an organized fashion...but I'm ready to throw things in lockers and be done! Hahaha

MR our weekend is looking good for riding too...rain most of the week. Your trip,sounds fun...and yes, I find hay reminants in the darndist places.....like my 'drawers'. Last weekend when we were visited Dad...something was poking me, so I excused my self to the restroom.....although I was clean and showered.....there was a piece do hay poking me.:shock: my brother didnt let that one go! Hahahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Check out this cutie!!

I was out in the horse section cleaning tonight when I turned around and found.....Chevy!!:shock: he was grabbing rags out of my bucket!:lol::lol:

He's to always be penned in with the goats, but he has found a way to climb the fence and get free! Hahaha. He let me pick him up and cuddle. He's a lovey. About 15 pounds currently. Won't be long And I won't be able to,do that!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

It's so quiet on here!

Well, I am doing some 'work' on my laptop, so thought I would share a photo from our trip to Montana. 

Two years ago DH and I took a two week, six state tour out west. We started in AZ for a wedding, traveled north to Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, and Colorado.

We visited my uncle in Montana and he has a friend who owns an outfitting company. So my uncle booked me a 7 hour private ride up into the Rockies. It was a bucket list event!! Since I knew how to ride, the guy took me everywhere! The views were spectacular!! 

We also got to stay in the cabin as well. Mule deer, antelope, and bear OH MY!!


----------



## tjtalon

No, Nicker, I didn't get to brush anyone yesterday. Had to get home as had to get up early this morning for a class before work (so, I get a 10hr day, but that's ok). Love the Montana pictures, & that Chevy sure is cute.

Good trip, MR!...& "fragrance free" this time too!

Hope all have a good day...me too.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I didn't get back on last evening. My WiFi was acting up at home and as I started trouble shooting it the kids got busy. My wife started her summer job so it was me, Amber, Taylor(little 7 year old girl my wife started baby sitting when she was 2 months old) who is staying with us til tomorrow evening and Jesa in the house watching all the little Fairy DVDs. I don't know what the name of it was so please don't ask. MIL cooked supper, ate then off to her room, but she had them since 1:30 when DW left for work. We had fun.

Ok, the cancer is called a Marjolin's Ulcer. It's an aggressive ulcerating squamous cell carcinoma usually affecting lower extremities after a skin wound. Setting in anywhere from 10-25 years after the initial injury. The way it was explained to me was it has a high rate of fatality due to late diagnosis. I haven't researched it enough myself to know the statistics, but it leaves a nasty result. I do not wish to post pics of her leg nor the images I found when researching to see what it was.


HP, keep talking about the horses here so you are able to vent some of the excitement. It gets up excited for you too. The book mentioned sounds like a great go to book.

NS, the horses look great. I know all about getting them with a dull coat and then seeing them reflect the light so beautifully. Loved the joke and very useful for the I want kids.


SueC, great choice for the next film. I have never looked into where the horses and tack came from for the movies, but assumed they would have had them shipped in from the US.

MR, sounds like a great weekend of riding. My daughter and I talked to DW about planning a horse camping trip at one of the sites along the Ecofina creek where I rode with my ex co-worker. We are planning on doing it the week of the Independence Day for a few days. The creek is spring fed and always around 65* moving water.

MN17, great pics and sounds like Jay just wasn't interested in riding out. Yep, think he played you on that one.lol Hope you can get the class room put away quickly and back out to the boys. Chevy is looking good.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. everyone

First of all, thank you so much. I am beginning to think God blessed me to find this thread. I don't think that I have ever had such an unconditional welcome. I am sorry about over reacting and will keep the goodwill of the posters in mind when on this thread. You all are wonderful and I am so thankful for all of you. Thank you so much!

Cacowgirl Good to hear from you. Again, no matter what the situation is you are always in my thoughts. You are such a strong person and such an inspiration. 

Nickers Those were great pictures of the mountains. Those mountains! Seeing them in person is the only way to do them justice. You are so photogenic and really add to the scenery.

I hear thunder, I guess I'd better go and feed. I hope everyone has a good day. 

You are a wonderful group and I am so thankful to be a part.

Ellen


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m. everyone
> 
> First of all, thank you so much. I am beginning to think God blessed me to find this thread. I don't think that I have ever had such an unconditional welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a wonderful group and I am so thankful to be a part.
> 
> Ellen


Me too, Ellen!! And I'm positive we're not the only ones who feel this way. It's all good


----------



## tjtalon

Case in point, Miss Ellen, before I log off (again): I should be finishing getting ready for work, & will do so in a minute, but had to check in here one more time, to make sure I've read everyone's posts & didn't miss anything. This Village's communications fortify me for the work day.

You have a wonderful day!!


----------



## corgi

Ellen, glad you came back! 

Ccg, so good to hear from you. You sound like you are keeping your spirits up. Get some rest and we look forward to hearing from you again soon.

Nicker, your trip to Montana looks similar to ours. What part were you in? We were in the northwest corner of the state.

Ok..my turn to put non horsey stuff out there. I have been keeping this in and need to get it out. Only 2 people know about this because i am keeping it quiet, but I applied for another job yesterday.

The county north of here opened up an Instructional Supervisor position last week. It is essentially the same job I have now but with a better title, benefits, salary, and a secretary. The school system is double the size of my current one. I drive 25 miles, one way to work now. This would be a 38 mile drive, one way but the increase in salary would make up for the extra miles. I won't get into salary but as an example...right now I pay $157 a month for a high deductible health insurance plan. The school board contributes money into a Health Savings Acct for me. It's not a bad plan at all but this other school system has the cadillac of health insurance and it would only cost me $50 a month.

I know a lot of people in that school system already, so I wouldn't be walking in cold. I would have an office with a window. Right now I am in a basement. 

I spoke to my supervisor and let him know I was applying because if I get an interview, they will call him for a reference. I spoke to the HR Department to make sure they would consider this a promotion and allow me out of my current contract and was told yes...so I applied last night.

Now I just wait. And the waiting is the hardest part. I am going to the beach for a week on June 21 and am afraid they will hold interviews the week I am out of town. 

I am a little conflicted because I love the people i work with. My boss is great. My superintendent is amazing. But I have been in this position for 8 years...the longest I have ever stayed in one position. I was a classroom teacher for 7, a gifted resource teacher for 8, and now this job for 8. I am ready for a change and am ready tomstart thinking about retirement benefits. In Virginia, our state retirement is based on the 5 highest years of salary. I can retire with full benefits in 7 years. It would be nice to get my retirement draw up a bit more, and this job's salary would do that.

And to bring it back to horses, i am so afraid that Isabella is going to get to the point where she is not sound for riding. I made a promise to her when I bought her, that this was her last home, she had been shuffled and used too much in her past. I am her forever home but right now, I can't afford two horses. If I get this job, I could easily afford to get another horse in the future and be able to keep Isabella as well. I could also pave the driveway, get a new roof on the house, etc. you get the idea...

So, there it is. No one else, other than my boss, HR, and hubby know that I have applied. I feel better getting that out.

Now we wait....


----------



## Roadyy

I really hope the new position has your name on it. Sounds like it is closer to perfect than the present job.

Maybe it is just a stage Isabella is going through and will work itself out with a little help. I had taken Doc off his MSM because the Senior feed has it in it and noticed during the beginning of Amber's lesson he was a bit stiff then worked it out about the start of the second lap of stretching around the corners of the arena. Shannon noticed it to and mentioned it about the time I reached out to point at his left hind leg. I will start him back on it this weekend to help him with his joints.

DW started her new temp job yesterday at the University Apparel shop out on the beach. It is almost $4 an hour cut and until July will only be about 20-28 hours a week. That is not good news for us as it will kill any thoughts of summer activities due to lack of funding unless we wait til end of July. I do not want to cash in any of my vacation time like previous years just to afford to do something then not have the time for the major holidays. My vacations replentish the first week of every year.


----------



## Mydoc123

*Branding*

Hello I'm purchasing a quaternary horse and he has a brand on his left shoulder. It's a S over a W. Would anyone no this brand


----------



## Mydoc123

*Branding*

Hello I'm purchasing a Quarter horse and he has a brand on his left shoulder. It's a S over a W. Would anyone no this brand


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, great pics and sounds like Jay just wasn't interested in riding out. Yep, think he played you on that one.lol Hope you can get the class room put away quickly and back out to the boys. Chevy is looking good.


LOL Roaddy....yes Jay DID get me...but I got him today!!!!:lol::lol: It was a beautiful morning, so I couldn't let it go by, so I went for a little ride. For two reason really....one, I wanted to get lazy bones in gear, and two, I wanted to try riding with my sheepskin seat prior to getting my tush cush.....yes, I"m still fixated on the whole' seat' thing. Anyway, it was a nice ride.  I felt good, and the sheepskin helped a bit with the sea tbone tenderness.

Good news is that my tush cush has already shipped and I only ordered it yesterday!!

D-O-N-E.......I am officially done at school. Taking yesterday off for myself certainly helped. I went in today, redd out and put away for a good 4 hours. I was a bit sore and tired, but phew, do I feel good about getting things done!!!

Stanley, on your Tucker, is the seat wide and roomy? Just curios. I need a big 'pocket' for this bum of mine.

Corgi, I've been wondering with all of Isabella's issues if you would have to 'retire' her. That's the life Rainn is living now. She's about the same age. We ride her a little, as I know she likes it, but she's more often than not lame. But of course...I knew that when I purchased her....that was what I wanted her for a pasture ornament.  Good luck!

Also, Corgi, I'm excited for you about this job opportunity! I will send positive thoughts yours way. If hey interview while you are on vacation, wouldn't they let you know?

CCG, hope you had a happy day!!

That's about it!


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- Good luck! I had a similar decision to make last year. For me, it was cutting back on the driving. So now I work MUCH closer to home, but I make less money. I am unfortunately looking again. It's not where I want to retire from. I would really like to put in 10 more years and call it quits. I'll only be 60, but if I can get into a decent district with a state retirement plan, I'll have 30 years in. Where I am at now, there is no state retirement, just a 401k.

I have 8 more working days for the year. It can't end soon enough for me! :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, that's awesome, does sound way better than perfect. Fingers way crossed for you!

FYI, CCGirl contacted me; Wendy has been sold, full price, so that's very good (I texted Janice). Gave CCG my ph#, to text or call, in case she wants to extend something here & can't get to the post. Just being helpful to her, don't think she needs the help right now, but now it's there if she needs it. No reminder here needed for prayers & good thoughts to this lovely woman.

I talked, briefly (as calls coming in I needed to help my partner with) this afternoon w/the Activities Director. She asked me some pointed questions to ask my landlady; coming home to my notes from conversation w/landlady, found many are answered. Biggest thing is how much is owed...it's huge. C., by hearing the number, thinks landlady has borrowed against the loan or refinanced (landlady told me she couldn't refinance, so guess she borrowed against...really, this is a huge number, could barely write it; this isn't the Taj Mahal, it's a one bedroom apartment!).

I told C. that if the bank approved me, maybe I could sell the White Elephant & get want I want...but, these are the facts that I told her: landlady never did anything on the place, once I was in. I've replaced the toilet innards (because they were ancient & I didn't want them to c..p out (so to speak) & flood the condo below), I bought a really nice ceiling fan & had it installed. I've dealt with no AC for over 6 yrs, as she didn't want to pay for repair, the dishwasher died 6 mos after I was in, & she didn't want to pay for that (she stalled, my first year here) on getting a kitchen faucet replaced that died...spent a week doing my dishes in the bathroom while she found the cheapest repair guy). Almost 2 years ago she HAD to get the furnace replaced, as, I discovered, it had been leaking CO2 into the apt for 8 months (which explained my illnesses, mood swings, lethargy, plus alot of other things that I'm still dealing with); one night,l 2 yrs ago in January, there was knocking on my door. I could barely wake up to answer. There was Xcel Energy; the guy behind me had his CO2 alarm exploding & CO2 was coming into his apt from mine. My alarm had malfunctioned, apparently. Anyway...I was told I could sue the landlady, but I didn't, as she was already ill & out of work. I just trucked along.

I still don't know what will be dropped in my lap, via bank decision to landlady. But, am thinking that assuming this condo, even if approved, might be a bad idea. C. said to resell (to get my "dream", Ellen) I'd have to get a new dishwasher/AC..& the refrigerator has been on it's last legs for years.

Guys & Gals, I make $15.45 an hour, & get by, mostly. I think I should start dumping junk & get to packing. Opinions?

Thank you for listening. I don't want to make a wrong more. C. said "follow your Peace", & the more I think of what has been Home for the longest time I've had anywhere is not the place to continue to be. It's just being hard; this is this first place I've ever "landed" that I felt I could settle into.

I'll keep waiting, but wanted the opinion of you savvy homeowners.


----------



## Stan

Nickers How can you ask such a question on comfort. I have a 65 year old Butt. Trim, Taught, and Terrific,:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock: The song o lord its hard to be humble just roll of the tongue.

However I have allowed the odd female try the saddle and it stood up well to the larger rear and the comments were all good. That is not to say the female rear is larger than the male and I will not go any further as I fear I will get into trouble.

You will find the saddle is ample and you will not have any complaints.

When I used the saddle for the first time no pain.

Its hump day, well night really so for those in the good weather happy hump day. 

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, sounds like you had a very productive day. I'm glad the ride went so well and that the Austin Powers padding helped your tush. Yea, baby! Said in my most redneckish English accent possible.


HP, almost there with school and hope you are able to find that better job like Ladona will be getting. 


Terry, from your description of the place and bloating price I would sell off and walk away. Even if you put the money in it to replace the things that are out it doesn't sound like you would do much more than break even at best. 

I think I would be glad to get out of there with the bad history you have mentioned. I'm not sure what apartments go for there, but you might look at studio apartments or maybe someone has a room over there shop for rent. When I first moved here to Panama City, I rented/lived in a 28' tag along camper in an RV park for 8 months to get by. The family moved down here and we moved into a single wide trailer that was also in the park. So imagine me, DW, 4 kids and 2 dogs living in a small old 2 bedroom 1 bath for a year.

Search craigslist and talk to local realtors to see what is available in your price range. Sometimes you find someone looking and praying to find an honest clean tenant and willing to work with them to get them in there.


I got all the grass cutting done around the barn and even a little extra because I was in a grass cutting mood. It looked so good when I left. Also, I need to take pics of the chickens when I get back out there. They are getting so big. I had let Momma out Thursday evening when feeding the boys and apparently she was not put back in by my cousin over the weekend. She finally appeared while I was cutting the grass to feed on the bugs. So I put her up before I left. She was not happy. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well. It's a bit soggy here cause we have had more rain than usual for June. I am not complaining because I know the Burmuda grass hay is a growing. Just need enough dry time to cut, dry and bale. Red eats his weight in hay when its cold, so I want to be prepared.

Picked some green beans yesterday p.m.. Washed and prepared them. Only enough for a mess, but I was really impressed, because there were almost no strings to get off. I am really happy about that. Last year I planted some that was nothing but strings. 

The little game chickens have been weaned by their mother. I had to close my roll up door in the barn, because they were roosting in there and I did not want them to get use to that. They can fly up to the metal trusses and with nine of them, their droppings would have made a mess on everything. That type of chicken normally roosts in trees. Well after trying the rooftop on the barn, their genetic mapping finally kicked in. They now roost in a tree within the confines of the secondary chicken enclosure. Happy campers. I know this probably sounds bad, but they are game birds, I wonder if they can be eaten like venison or turkey. They are wild, and I have not gotten attached. With the water well, garden, egg laying hens and hunting area, I am becoming self sufficient to an extent. Has anyone tried this type of bird for eating:shock: If they are not edible, I will have to keep their numbers in check. 

Cacowgirl Always thinking about you. I am always looking forward to hearing from you. My heart is with you.

Nickers Stan has a 65 year old butt and I have a 63 year old butt. I can tell you about the Tucker saddle. It's pricey up front, but you definitely get what you pay for. Some catalog tack shops even have a try before you buy plan. Mine has English leathers and glide stirrups. The gel seat is wonderful. Like Stan says, it won't wear out. The Gen II is great. It not only has the gel for your bottom, but also for the horse's back. I will have to say that even after not riding for awhile, I am able to stay with the crowd for the duration. You really need to check them out.

Corgi I hope that job lands in your lap. You will have your career sewn up. That would be great.

HP Hope your horse quest goes well. I think the last picture I saw was a very handsome boy with a aristocratic roman nose. Good looking horse. Very well built and sturdy looking. As mentioned before, he probably will be a nuzzler. You will have to spend a lot of time petting on him. 

Roaddy The wedding and reception pictures were really nice. Congrats to the new couple. I like some of the spegetti westerns with Lee Van Cleve and Clint Eastwood. There are a few others. Don't come to mind at the moment. I want to thank you for your p.m.. You are such a good person. 

TJ Yeah, this is a great bunch. You too. Thnx for your p.m.. You will have to keep me in line and coach me along. I will try to get my confidence up and do better

Everyone in this thread is wonderful. You are such understanding and compassionate people. It is hard to find this many in one place. I am glad to be a part.

Have a good day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Anyone going to join me on the balcony for some coffee!:wink:

HP, what is it you teach again? And...is it public?

I considered looking at a professors position at the local college a month back but found out I would make way less, I don't even know what kind of health insurance package they have...but the biggest thing I didn't want to loose was my seniority. I'd be low man there....I'm #3 at my school! My goal....at 55 I'll have 30 years in, retire then do adjunct work. We shall see......I've got a lot of life to live yet!:wink:

TJ, I couldn't agree more with Roaddy. As I read your description of the troubles you've been through with that apartment. I thought it's time to go. I'm sure it's way more expensive to live there than here....but like Roaddy mentioned, I have a good feeling you can find something small and cute.. Our old landlord has cute little places right here...I'm looking at them actually. He built them, but they are the size of a small mobile home. We were going to rent one way back when.....but it's all older people who live there, there are three, very quiet. I could see you,living there with your cats.

It's been threatening to rain here for the last two days. Tomorrow is a tentative ride day, but it the rain hold off?:? Hmmmm. My shipping boots are scheduled to show up on Friday!:shock: go figure! Probably the tush Cush too! Lol

My dad called me yesterday....well not sure what he was talking about.:-(. Very gibberish. Need to go for a visit. Those visits are always awkward. Neither my dad nor I had an easy time talking to each other when he was clear headed.

So we had some action here! If you recall we got new neighbors this winter. I had to push their car out of the snow.:-(. Well I guess Saturday ( I missed it). Boyfriend and girlfriend had a big blowout!!! Screaming, kicking....cops were called and hauled him off! She apparently took the 4 kids and left. Haven't seen hide nor hair of her since. Yesterday I had just gotten home when a truck pulled in, a dude jumped out, crawled through the window and in less than 5 minutes he was back out again with a box and bag!:shock: 

This is NOT the kind of neighborhood that those things take place in. We bake cookies and share them in this here neighborhood. Serious. We've been lucky. I told DH to buy that place......ugh. Will keep,you updated as the drama unfolds! Lol

DH is off today....not sure what we will do. Would love to go to the outlets to get some travel wear. Bought two suits online last night......hoping one fits.:-x. Hate looking for swimsuits...bad as buying bras.:evil:

Stanley....no offfence taken.:wink: I want lots of room so my tush, although not too big,has plenty of cushion! Hahaha. Women DO have wider pelvic bones...as I have been researching lots and lots. Can't believe what is out there! There are even saddles that have a little groove for your jean seam. Now THAT is a good idea!!!!!

Ok babbled enough. See ya!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Who says you can't love a Roman nose? Hahahah

I love my JayJay. He's been real lovey lately. Probably bc Rainn is getting beauty treatments for her itches. :lol:

Ellen, thanks for chiming in about the saddle!!!! I see there are several gen II to choose from, and valley vet has several to demo. My tack store carrries a couple. May call them prior to driving all that way to sit. Once back from vaca, I want to demo some!

I really need one with a wider seat to cradle my off centered seat bones. Poor Jay must feel that.:-(. But there's got to be people way off centered than me....rigt?

My old 4-h leader just broke her pelvis and STILL runs barrels!:shock: she's my mothers age! God love her!:lol: if she can do it...I can! I will find a saddle to cradle my tushy.:wink:

I like how tucker saddles has a seating chart for your size, shape and weight! According to it, I will need a 16 1/2. I ride in a 15 now, but feel I sit high on the cantle in the circle y. Tried some 16 at the Amish store, those worked too. It's like ordering a bathing suit.....gotta just try it on!:wink: and pray one will cover your a**!!! Hahahaha


----------



## corgi

Thanks for the words of encouragement about the job everyone. We shall see. This school system is known for not moving very fast in filling their jobs so I have a feeling I will be waiting a while before any action is taken.
Nickers, I worry that they will designate the week of june 23 as the week they are interviewing for the position and I will be in SC that whole week. So, yes, they would tell me that is when interviews are being held, but it won't do me any good if I am in another state during interviews. But I have decided that if that is the case, I am just not meant to have the job. Everything happens for a reason, right? And if they really want me, they will interview me when I am in town. (That's what I keep telling myself) LOL

Tj..i agree with the others. Do not assume that loan. I think you will find yourself in a money pit. I would start looking for something small and affordable. I know moving can be expensive with deposits and such, but I think you would be better off in the long run and it sounds like you may be able to have some help from your friend that offered. It wouldn't cost you a dime to contact a realtor who could help you look for a cute, affordable rental. I am glad you were able to talk to CCg!

This has been a long week and it is only Wednesday. Going to try and get some horsey time today after work.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, another Roman fan.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> I'll keep waiting, but wanted the opinion of you savvy homeowners.


TJ

I don't know if I qualify for saavy. Naïve maybe. Please be careful about increasing debt. What ever you do, do it in baby steps. I got in debt buying the place next door, but when the meth bust happened in my neighborhood, I felt justified for such a seemingly irrational move. But the reality of being saddled (and I mean saddled) with debt means living on air sometimes. I am trying to pay this off in record time, but that's a catch 22. No money to live on now, to be debt free in a year. If you see a 63 yo doing cartwheels down the street around April of next yr., you will know that I am out of debt. I can't wait. I quit the phone company before retirement because my husband wanted me to come home and be with him. I felt it was the best thing for us since his health was questionable and we had just married. I am on a fixed income now, and he is gone. Things get tight sometimes. You can accomplish your dream, just don't paint yourself into a corner. Be careful!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I agree with don't get in debt thing. Thank goodness DH is smart with money things.....if it were up to me we'd live in a $200,000 home with mortgage payments out the wazoo. Instead we live in a teeny house, but have $$$$ to do what we want. We don't entertain anyway, so why the big house?

Things to think about.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

Are you enjoying coffee on the porch these days. It helps give me perspective for facing the day.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks everyone, for confirming my suspicion that I have to run like h... from this place. At the moment, looking around me, I feel overwhelmed (I've managed to accumulate a lot of stuff in 8 years). One thing at a time. Already filled 2 bags w/stuff I'm not attached too & won't miss.

Now I have to look for a place. Praying for direction & right action. One day at a time..

Oh, I LIKE roman noses..


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Is your place a condo or apartment? Do you have ownership?


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> Is your place a condo or apartment? Do you have ownership?


Ellen, it's a one bedroom condo, tiny (800 sq '). I rent.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ I didn't mean to seem nosey, I didn't know if you had to sell it to get out.


----------



## Roadyy

I called Big Dee's this morning because I had not received my replacement fly veils yet. Turns out they tried to call and left a voicemail explaining they didn't have the blue and black in the design I wanted. I went ahead and had them send a white and a rust colored one in their stead. I am hoping to be back to riding soon as this is driving me crazy going this long without when I had such a good run going of consistent riding.

I am going to be out there tomorrow evening and rain or shine I will get a ride in. Bareback and poncho will be my attire if it must.lol


----------



## tjtalon

You're not bein' nosy, Ellen, no worries. No, I just have to get out...& have faith all will happen smoothly, & I'll land in a better place. Am feeling tired & overwhelmed at the moment, but I'll get up my gumption pretty soon.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Just wish there was something I could do to help you. I have always had pets when I lived in an apt and that was a consideration when moving. It seems like "when it rains, it pours". I know you are probably busy so I'll go for now. Just wanted to give some support


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ Just wish there was something I could do to help you. I have always had pets when I lived in an apt and that was a consideration when moving. It seems like "when it rains, it pours". I know you are probably busy so I'll go for now. Just wanted to give some support


You CAN help, Ellen, by keeping this situation of mine in your prayers. Everything is in "unknown territory" right now, will post about it when I know something.

Is it HorseMonday yet?!? Janice texted me that she's bring home a nice little Arab (mare, I think), that someone gave her, because she couldn't afford the upkeep anymore. And, Bailey had chiropractic & cold laser path therapy last night, so Janice said no worries about me having a lesson w/her (got apprehensive, when heard she'd bucked off Heather).

Rick, hope you get the fly thingies soon, so your horses can have the comfort.

Work 2p-8p today; only 6 hrs, as was there 10 hrs yesterday. Looks like it's going to rain.

Later, all. Onward & upward.


----------



## Celeste

Terry, I would not buy that place unless it is a good financial deal. You can probably find something better for less money from what you are saying about it. Moving won't be so bad. Since it is a small place, there is a limit to how much stuff you have. I would start putting stuff in boxes.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, three of them already came, but the black and the blue ones were a different design that I wanted. The Hunter Green was the correct design. When I talked to them today they let me know that they are out of the Black and blue ones in that design so I changed them to a white one and a rust colored one. So now I will have 5 of them all together. I did offer to send the two wrong ones back, but they said to keep them. 

I tried them on me and thought they would come in handy at a later hour. DW walked in and so I gave her a private belly dance.


----------



## Tesslea

*Hello All*

I have only been a member here since May... I turned 49 on May 1st. And, as I've been working diligently rehabbing Bay, my paso mare, I haven't had much time to look around here. Today, I did not get to go to her so I thought I'd poke around on the site for a bit. Summer here, school let out last week, our boys 18 and 15 are never home during the day, out swimming and hanging with their friends so I am alone here. Gave the vehicle to our eldest son so he could go have some fun. Yes, we are the parents who do not buy vehicles for children so some days I go without. 

I've been around horses all my life Daddy took me on my first trail ride before I could walk. A little rodeo, was a hand on a working ranch for a bit, went off to college only to find I hated it and wanted nothing more than to be back on the ranch on a horse riding fence and pushing cows so I left after a year. Then I got a different day job so I could afford more horses of my own as my parents had sold mine when I left. Met my husband at that job.... good job! We got married, I moved him to the sticks built fence and a barn and started a boarding business also to afford my horses. Then babies started arriving and during the third.... no more horses for me. Husband moved us to the *yuck* city and I am still stuck here for another 3 years. But as the one kid is out of the house and the other two are pretty much grown and not in need of me anymore.... he saw that I was unhappy and felt unneeded. I have a horse. She is a project, I can never just find the get on and ride horse but at least I know what I'm doing with her. I've done it before but they were all green youngsters... she is 21 and suffered abuse from her previous owners. We are getting along fine and will start under saddle next month. I'm patient and I usually take some time for bonding and trust. 

My husband listens intently when I do nothing but speak of my horse, constantly think about my horse, my plans, the work we're doing.... but it would be nice to have some .... comments. All he ever says is good, that's nice and I'm glad you're happy. 

Hope to know you all and have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

Very glad you chose our little clan to become a part of. I am excited to hear your stories of Bay's progress and how the riding goes next month.


----------



## ellen hays

Tesslea

Glad you could come aboard. This is a great thread with very nice people. Very friendly, open and fair. If you enjoy being here like I do, you won't leave. I, also, am looking forward to hearing of your progress with Bay and getting to know you. 

Welcome


----------



## Northernstar

Wow, folks! I don't believe how many pages to read after not logging in last night!

For those of you in job transition, fingers and toes crossed for just the_ perfect_ scenario!! 

Tj, the best of luck with your moving situation-_God is in the miracle business_, and there's no doubt you'll find just the right place!!

NM, only 2 gulps of coffee before heading out to feed the horses, but enjoy a cup afterward while getting ready for the day!

Sue, my DH used to enjoy spaghetti westerns in college (mostly Clint Eastwood) but doesn't watch them these days... I've never been interested in much of _anything_ western to be truthful, although there is some gorgeous scenery in the N W regions....

Tesslea, a hearty welcome to the forum! I'd say your husband, (we call them DH, meaning, 'Dear Husband') is a pretty good guy to be happy if you're happy about horses! My DH has never been around horses in his life, yet he's so happy and supportive of mine! It's a good thing, and rare, so consider yourself as lucky as I do. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Roadyy

See if this works from my phone. This is Amber preparing supper with my supervision.


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a neat photo I was able to get yesterday (quickly too! They dive bomb!)
You've seen our bluebird nest boxes in the past, and #1 has had a tree swallow nest, as we see often. Perfectly welcome as they eat insects. Did a check and here are some _brand new hatchlings _  









** Notice the chicken feathers-very common in all tree swallow nests, and amazing that the only person I can think of with chickens is about 6 miles away


----------



## Northernstar

DH has had to work a few night shifts this week as happens in his field (Fisheries Research) on occasion... Even though he's not a horse guy, he loves my mares and always brings treats when heading out for a walk. I took this photo from the kitchen porch and think it's sweet. Nothing new to most, but thought Tesslea would find it encouraging


----------



## Northernstar

Don't think I've shared this one- I drive a loyal 1998 Subie (Subaru Forester) that sees me through every blizzard and yon.... this spring I bought 3 decals to have my mares along for every ride. Here's Star, Laney and Sugar


----------



## Northernstar

Time to go out and feed said mares! Have a wonderful evening, and give your horses an extra hug tonight-feel their warmth and savor their love


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eviening all!

Gosh three pages since this morning!

DH and I ended up going to the outlets today. He made out like a bandit.....I got a few things, but mostly fristrated:evil: nothing looked good on.:-( 

Came home and took a visit over to see my dad. He didn't speak to me. Not sure if he was just being his moody self or out of it. I never know what to say or talk about. Good thing his DW talks a lot otherwise it would be totoally quiet.:shock:

The weather looks sketchy for tomorrow so the trial ride is canceled:-(. It was the same today and hardly rained...oh well.

Weekend looks fab, so I'll go then for sure!

Ellen, I used to spend a great deal of time on our balcony in the mornings. Haven't really done it in a couple years, but DH kept saying, you love it up there, you should sit there in the morning. So I've been trying to. It is a favorite place. It looks off I to the woods and our bird feeder. Lots of squirrels, and our 'Maggie tree'. . I love going up and reading.

We have two decks and one balcony....not one has a roof...so,if it rains, I'm stuck.:? Yuck. I prefer being outside.

Roaddy have you used the ear covers yet? The flies are bad this year, especially the horse flies. Thought with this bad winter it might kill them off. Seem worse than ever!:shock: Ear covers really help,with dear flies. Do you have them?

NS great chick photos, love!the sorry of the chicken feathers. I wondered what they were.

Ellen, there are chickens in st. Croix that roost in the trees. We laughed and laughed about that :lol:

TJ, 800 sq ft...what else does one person need? I bet my tiny third flor was smaller, but oh so cute!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Do NOT but that place! Do yourself a favor and think of staying out of debt. With your income, I would consider renting an apt. you won't have additonal upkeep bills to worry about. If you really want to have a place for a horse some day, think about a rent to own mobile home. When it's paid for, you can move it on to some property. 

Honestly, you are better off keeping your debt low so that you have some spendable income (for horses of course!). Start Packing, a little every day. Keep one corner to stack boxes. You can do it. I packed us up 2 years ago by myself. Pray and then stop worrying. Worry doesn't do anything but make the present miserable. {{{Hugs}}}


NM- You asked what I teach? I am a High School counselor. I used to teach Econ and psychology though.


----------



## Eole

Tesslea, welcome here. You can share your adventures with Bay and you'll get plenty of comments! But our conversation is always respectful. To rehab an abused older horse is a nice gesture and probably challenging at times.

Corgi, I hope you get that new job which sounds perfect.

NS, that nest with feathers is so neat! BTW I also drive a dependable Subaru; a 4X4 being a necessity around here.

Between work and barn chores, I didn't have energy to ride. But I hand walked 2 horses yesterday. With Eole, my naughty grey, I'm working on leadership; following my suggestion, squeezing between scary stuff, getting tied without panicking. A slow process with him. Yesterday was really good. 
With Alizé, I did some liberty training in the arena: following me, lunging (without lunge), changing direction and gait. I'm experimenting with this and... it works! I'm so close to that mare, even with my clumsy body language, she understands. Pretty cool!

Rain tomorrow, so the house will get a clean-up. (sunny days mean dirty house, yup, no way I'm staying in)

Spring extravaganza: rock garden along the stone stairs


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Terry, three of them already came, but the black and the blue ones were a different design that I wanted. The Hunter Green was the correct design. When I talked to them today they let me know that they are out of the Black and blue ones in that design so I changed them to a white one and a rust colored one. So now I will have 5 of them all together. I did offer to send the two wrong ones back, but they said to keep them.
> 
> I tried them on me and thought they would come in handy at a later hour. DW walked in and so I gave her a private belly dance.


So..does"private" mean we don't get any pictures?:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- Do NOT but that place! Do yourself a favor and think of staying out of debt. With your income, I would consider renting an apt. you won't have additonal upkeep bills to worry about. If you really want to have a place for a horse some day, think about a rent to own mobile home. When it's paid for, you can move it on to some property.
> 
> Honestly, you are better off keeping your debt low so that you have some spendable income (for horses of course!). Start Packing, a little every day. Keep one corner to stack boxes. You can do it. I packed us up 2 years ago by myself. Pray and then stop worrying. Worry doesn't do anything but make the present miserable. {{{Hugs}}}


Oh, no, HP, I will not assume this "money pit" this White Elephant. Besides you'all here advising me, I talked w/my elderly friend downstairs this morning. She was appalled @ what my landlady has done w/the mortgage, obviously seriously upside-down (besides all the beforehand listed problems w/the place. 

Today at work (work was slow), I got online & researched rentals very nearby (& also in Commerce City, which is far from work but close to Janice; prob'ly won't go there; winter blizzards would be very difficult to get to work). Also asked maintenance supv if I could have the broken down stack of boxes that have been sitting in the old warehouse for years, plus 2 packing pads that have been sitting as long (good for my tv). So, all that is stuffed into my car, will bring it all up into the condo soon, just couldn't do it tonite. Did email on their site, a community apt place @ Lowry, w/inquiry of availability & pets ok-ness; 1 bedrooms/1 bath start @ $695. Am thinking fingers crossed. The place is 6 minutes away from where I am now.

So, was busy lookin' today, 'tho @ work. No, Nicker 800 sq ft isn't so bad, I've done fine w/that, plus I'm going to dump a lot of stuff I don't need.

I think I'll wait to tell my landlady my decision until she calls w/info about the bank's decision, then tell her, if they've said yes (which is doubtful anyway), that I can't accept it. If I tell her now, it will just upset her, & she may tell me to get out quicker than the bank will. As it is, she's not going to get my "July rent", I need that to move. This sounds horrible, but she got herself into this mess (way before her illness) by borrowing against her loan or whatever she did. My neighbor Kay reminded me this morning that she's been screwing me for years (well, it's true), & I don't have to take on her burden, that she's reaching for straws. I have to take care of myself.

Rick, I loved the vid of Amber! She's quite capable w/that knife...! Also little Jena jumping up, too cute!

NS, loved the bluebird nest! The chicken feathers are a nice touch. I tried to get a pic of the baby robins this morning w/their heads & beaks up, but when I came out on the balcony, they cuddled down; the pic was just a mass of feathers, so won't post it. I am relieved that they will likely be out & about & gone before I have to leave. I'll take the fake tree w/me (hopefully a balcony or porch is in my future), as future owner (& the bank, certainly) may not/won't care about robins returning to a cool nest. At least it was provided this year. I'll leave the nest in the tree, in case someone else would like to use it...even if it's starlings, as I read somewhere that they're opportunistic when it comes to already built nests.

IS IT HORSEMONDAY YET?? I know I can get to this one..or WILL anyway, packing/tossing notwithstanding. Have to get around the horses, see the new Arab (yes, a mare), & be sure to cuddle on Tommy & Addie before they leave. May have to tell Janice subsequent some Mondays or other, sooner than later, might be up in the air; I might need the time at home. But, I really need this one. Have a lesson scheduled & Bailey should be sorted out after her treatment (am interested in what/where was hurting, that she reacted so badly to being ridden by Heather).

Didn't know I was going to do such a huge post, but there it is. If you'all hear a huge "Currahee!!" ringing in the air this coming Sunday, that'll be me getting my stuff off the walls & packing the doo-dads (they're always the first to go, next comes kitchen, to get down to the bare bones of what's needed, & the rest can be packed..then..etc...etc).

Golly. Thanks for listening. Trying to keep that smile going...!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> With Alizé, I did some liberty training in the arena: following me, lunging (without lunge), changing direction and gait. I'm experimenting with this and... it works! I'm so close to that mare, even with my clumsy body language, she understands. Pretty cool!


Eole, that's how Janice has had me lunging Bailey, all figuring out my body language/eyes direction/with the whip only as an aid for impulsion. Very challenging for a novice. I've learned to look quick for the lowered head, the lick & chew, then can release her, motion her towards me, get her to lower her head then she'll follow me around the arena. Bailey, I think, realizes I'm a greenhorn, but Janice has told me she needs leadership. So, when I've actually managed my confidence for real, she's responded very well: "oh, ok, you're the ok safe place in the middle, where I'll be taken care of, I can stop running away, to the outside, where I might be alone". Very cool. I'm learning, bit by bit.


----------



## tjtalon

Dang, Tesslea, I got running along in my last two posts, but do want to say: Welcome!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Terry, three of them already came, but the black and the blue ones were a different design that I wanted. The Hunter Green was the correct design. When I talked to them today they let me know that they are out of the Black and blue ones in that design so I changed them to a white one and a rust colored one. So now I will have 5 of them all together. I did offer to send the two wrong ones back, but they said to keep them.
> 
> I tried them on me and thought they would come in handy at a later hour. DW walked in and so I gave her a private belly dance.


 
:shock:


----------



## Stan

Spent time with Bugs this evening. Went for a walk around checking fence wire, he tagged along but after 5 minutes he started to wind up running kicking farting as horses do generally being a kid. This went on for some time requiring me to arm myself with a branch to keep him far enough away for safety. We ended up with me kicking a large ball at him and he doing his I'm scared impression kicking out at the ball bucking and running madly around the paddock. I watched him later sniffing at the ball head down and he just walked away.

He was playing with me and having fun, trouble is, his fun can put me in a hospital. I got the feeling he is a little lonely on his own. I mentioned to SWMBO I may get a miniature for company for him but that did not go down well. Not sure what to do with this problem

On the bright side I am riding on Sunday. Just an hour but that is better than nothing. Weather permitting.

TJ. 800 sq feet is not bad. My first house was three bedrooms and 1000 sq feet and a large house was 1500 sq feet. A reasonable size trailer on some land does not sound like a bad idea. Having a horse on a bit of land is a lifestyle choice. I have a friend who lives in a converted barn and has his horses. He is happy. I could do that. Just another angle to look at.

Now we are back in a small house but enough land for the horses.

Rick A belly dance. I'm having a little trouble with that. I suppose it could have been worse, you could have attempted a fan dance or heaven forbid, a pole dance.

Nickers. Get the Tucker you and your horse will not be sorry. Wide tree full bars. And get your husband interested I trust he is still progressing with his health.

Cheers all


----------



## FLnative

I'm new here, just found The Horse Forum the other day. Got some real good advice on my horse trailer. Really like it..saw the over 40 forum, thought that maybe agood place for me. I'll be 65 in July, can't believe it! Looking forward to Medicare though, since I have no insurance. Haven't needed it so far. Pretty healthy, active etc.. Sure don't act my age, and I hope I don't look it. I think I can owe it to my horses. I had horses most of my life. Right now we have 4. I have a 21 year old half Arab pinto mare. Had her for 14 years, a grey Arab mare, 9 years old. I owned her mother, but sold her after Shimmer was weaned. That mare just had a bad attitude. Shimmer is just so sweet, and is making such a lovely ornament. (More on that later) we have a qtr horse gelding, acquired from a boarder when he was 18 months old. Had him till he chewed my pintos tail almost off, sent him back to where he was born, the bought him back about 8 months later. He's turned out pretty good. My granddaughter uses him in 4h. Shows him in barrels, poles, halter , etc. he can be a handful. Last but not least we have a little hunter jumper that we board, and my granddaughter shows him. This will be her last year on him, she's too tall. 5'4" at 13. He's only 13.3 hands. We'll bring him home this fall. She'll use one of the lesson horses next show season. I can't decide to sell him or not. He's 18. I have a hard time letting go of my critters. He hasn't been on my farm, but I've watched Katie show him for 4 years.
I've always been a backyard rider. Never had time or money for lessons or shows..my granddaughter has been on the back of a horse since she could straddle one. She shows the same passion i have. Ivemade sure she takes advantage of it, and she does..lol


----------



## ellen hays

FLnative 

Welcome. Never a dull moment here. You will enjoy.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I tried them on me and thought they would come in handy at a later hour. DW walked in and so I gave her a private belly dance.


Roaddy

It took me a whole 24 hrs to catch on that you were not trying the fly covers on the horses, but you. Wow, I'm slowing down big time. Now I'm making the connection. I'll bet that bellydance was a rave performance never to be forgotten. Don't listen to Stan, the pole dance might be a bit of a challenge.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Load of laundry in, dishwasher running, coffe in my cup, HF on my iPad, birds chirping...me on my balcony.. I'm liking this!!! Hahaha

Roaddy, where are the 'teaser' photos?:rofl:

Stan, did you know that KING brand saddles are made in the same plant as Tucker and Circle Y? Apparently they are their 'off brand' and are a wee bit cheaper.:shock:

I'm still doing some research and found a 'new to me' tack store, Amish, about 35 minutes away. According to the website he carries these Kings. Another place to check out! Lol

Based on the reviews I am leaning towards a Tucker, just really don't like the price. They cost more than the HORSE!!

Did someone on her say they rode in an Abetta? They had good reviews too. Dang, I should have written down what you guys told me use all use.

It's sprinkled a few times here, but no rain....:evil: if we cancelled for no reason, I'll be mad.:-x

Hey! Just a little swallow,or something go in one of our bird houses hanging on the tree. Didn't know they were used! Cool!

Welcome to the new comers. This is a friendly thread.

Eole, BEAUTIFUL rock garden area! Wow!

HP, that's right a counselor!

Stan....I've kept,the whole saddle thing from DH as of yet....$$$$$$$. With me going in this trip and all,soon....he sometimes gets panicky about the dinero so it's best I don't say anything until I know what I am doing! :shock::lol: I have money saved aNd will sell my Circle Y.

As far as his health, he's doing well. He loved the memoir I bought, and I swear he's a bit more content since reading it.

Well..that's about it on my end. One more cup of coffee..and out to the horses!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, sounds like you have a couple of leads on places in your budget. I'll keep the right one for you in my prayers. Oh, that was Taylor jumping in the video. She is 6 years old,Almost 7 she said, that my wife started babysitting at 8 weeks old and dubbed me as Pappy. Don't know why, but it stuck. My two oldest grandsons both call me Pap as well.

MN17, I have not had a chance to ride since they came in. They are at the barn in the box waiting to be used. I hope you get to ride this weekend.

Stan, yup a belly dance because I couldn't find any schedule 80 pipe that would hold me. I couldn't find the little finger symbols to click along with the dance either. I was humming the tune from I dream of Genie as I danced though. lol


FLNative, welcome. Sounds like a full life and I only hope that I am still as active as you in 22 years. Please be active here with us as I look forward to reading more from you.

NS, great pics and love the idea of DH giving the girls attention on the walk.

Eole, love the rocks...

Hello to everyone else and hope the day brings beauty to your life.


----------



## Roadyy

I made sure to keep an eye out for any phones or cameras in hand so I could stop and remove garments before hand. I made the mistake of staying in character too long once by the pool when doing my Chiquita Banana lady impersonation and did not like the results. Towel around head and another around my chest,,yea, not my proudest moment. hahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Whoa here comes the rain!!! I'm hiding out under the eaves.....it ain't working so well.:wink:

Well a day with no plans has turned into manure removal and book club!:shock:

Things change fast around here! Lol

Roaddy...still waiting for pics.:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Spent time with Bugs this evening. Went for a walk around checking fence wire, he tagged along but after 5 minutes he started to wind up running kicking farting as horses do generally being a kid. This went on for some time requiring me to arm myself with a branch to keep him far enough away for safety. We ended up with me kicking a large ball at him and he doing his I'm scared impression kicking out at the ball bucking and running madly around the paddock. I watched him later sniffing at the ball head down and he just walked away.
> 
> l


Stan

I have not laughed so hard in such a long time. If laughing leads to longevity, then I may live to 100. Thanks to the picture of you and Buggs(posted earlier) I could vividly picture the two of you cavorting about in the pasture. But, what cracked me up was you picking up a stick to ward off Bugg's deadly kicking and farting assault. :lol::lol::lol: This is an image that I can carry with me thru the day if I need a good laugh.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well. Hopefully the sun will shine today. Water is standing in my garden and it almost time to dig tators.

Cacowgirl You are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Eole I had to do a double take on that picture. The colors are so pretty. It is a gorgeous picture. Thanks for sharing.

Nickers You need an umbrella table on your deck. That way you could perch up there as long as you wanted. I am thinking about getting one for my deck because of the midday sun. I love sitting out there.

Northernstar I really enjoyed the pictures of the swallow chicks. I have a pair of barn swallows that have returned for the past 3 yrs. They work overtime on the flying insects. Wish more would settle in. 

Roaddy Really enjoyed the jumping jack video. It is so nice to see a parent enjoy their children so much. 
Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, that pic is hidden away deep inside DW's fb albums. lol I am in no hurry to bring it back to the surface. I will say it was around the same time as the video was taken of me running and jumping on the skim board in the pool that I posted last year.

You should check out those retractable awnings I see advertised on tv from time to time. That should be the perfect thing for your balcony. Leave it rolled back to the wall when beautiful sunshine and roll it out for cover from the pouring rain.


Good morning Ms. Ellen. Glad to see you this morning.


----------



## corgi

Eole...I thought that pic was a painting. Gorgeous!

NS- I, too, am a Subarau fan. I had an Outback. Wanted to trade it in on a new one and the sales guy made me angry so i walked out and when to another car dealer and bought a Ford...i like it, but I miss my Subaru.

Stan, made me laugh this morning! Why won't your wife agree to a mini? I agree that Bugs needs some non-human company. 

Nicker, I ride in an Abetta. Love it! It is so light...and pretty comfy too. I have no complaints.

Rick, we actually have a gym near us that gives pole dancing lessons for fitness. Maybe you should look into that down there and really give your wife a surprise. LOL

Tj, glad to hear you made your decision to leave the condo. I have faith that you will find a perfect little apartment!

Welcome FL Native! I was born in FL and my parents lived down there until 2005. Wonder if you and Roady are near each other.

And welcome to the other new member....i am sorry, I forgot your user name, but you have the horse "Bay". 

I think you both will find this is the place to be for horse info, entertainment, support, and lots of laughs. 

Today is the last day of school in my district. Next week i start my 4 ten hour days with Fridays off. No word about the job yet. The e-system shows my app is still under review and from what I hear, no one has been called for an interview yet. Guess they don't want it filled on july 1. Aug. 1 would work much better for me. Still have a positive attitude about it all. What will be, will be. The extra money would be so nice, but I love the people i work with here. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Stan

Ladona A Ford that concerns me I thought everyone on this thread were confirmed Isuzu or Chev supporters.

Nickers I knew that Tucker had taken over Circle Y but did not know about the off brand. I would still buy the brand name even if it was for the re-sale value. But if not check out the tree to make sure the quality and strength is there. I believe my Tucker will out live me

Rick you are a brave man. I believe if I tried the belly or fan dance, SWMBO would just point and laugh:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol: and as for the pole dance Hanging upside down wrapped around a pole would not be a good look.

I will say sorry now save me having to do it later when the complaints come rolling in, and for the new member of the band. Bet you are wondering what you have stumbled into, but welcome. I'm as far away as one can get. New Zealand

Its Friday morning 6 am and Hi ho Hi ho its off to work I go.

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I have no desire for learning the art of pole dancing. I am a straight heterosexual male who does not believe I am designed for swinging around a pole. Now a swing in the bedroom is a whip of a different kind of leather.


----------



## tjtalon

Has been a weird day. Called in to work. Hadn't slept, throwing up anything I try to eat. Told the new assistant chief I just needed a day to try & figure this all out. Went out 9am & spent 4 hrs checking out apartments w/in a 15 mile radius. Abysmal. Even the dumps are $700 a month(& I mean DUMPS, graffiti everywhere, gang territory). One place is $14 a mo more than I pay now, but read the reviews online about the constant roach & bedbug infestations. Called the ofc: she denied/didn't deny, said an exterminator comes out 3x a week. Now, this looked like a GOOD place. (I looked at first, the place I found online that I thought might be good: noisy, crowded; talked to 2 people in the parking lot, they said "don't move here, I have to get out".

Came home & called landlady to see what's up w/her. She's in the hosp @ present, w/pneumonia again & cardiac issues. I told her I was in a panic, & looked around, & am scared of assuming her mortgage (if it's assumable by me..found out my credit rating this morning online). Said I may need the July rent to move; she said my rent pays her mortgage payment, & if I don't send the rent in July she'll have to evict me & foreclose.

Which would make everything worse. She asked me to continue w/her in this present "holding pattern", & not do anything rash. (She hasn't even received the bank paperwork yet.) She also said she'd talked to a bigwig banker, who said the condo is listed as $76000, so she's not that much upside down.

I just started to cry (haven't done that to this point). I said what I really want is to not have to move into some crummy place, be able to assume the loan, show the bank that I'm credit worthy, then turn around & sell the darned place at a loss/as is...& get some little living space on 2 acres so can have a garden a a few chickens.

We both cried, alot. At least a "holding pattern" gives me more time. She said her mortgage & maintenance payments are up to date as of now; so, if I send her the July rent, there's...more time.

It's been a hard day. I'm going to fry potatoes & bacon, get something decent to eat. God does work in mysterious ways, & I'm still waiting.


----------



## Roadyy

Have you been watching Craigslist or called a few realtors to see if they have or know of something that is suitable for your situation? There are several here who do not post some of their properties and only do word of mouth on them to filter the undesirables.

If she is utd and you pay July to get another month then you can have til August to find something for you. That sounds better than a rush move in the summer heat. I assume it starts cooling off around August there.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Have you been watching Craigslist or called a few realtors to see if they have or know of something that is suitable for your situation? There are several here who do not post some of their properties and only do word of mouth on them to filter the undesirables.
> 
> If she is utd and you pay July to get another month then you can have til August to find something for you. That sounds better than a rush move in the summer heat. I assume it starts cooling off around August there.


Rick, what is utd? I was warned away from Craigslist, but think will go there anyway. 2 realtors I questioned (that deal w/where I work) don't deal w/rentals. I'll check out Craigs, I guess; just overwhelmed, not sure where to turn, but not eating/sleeping isn't working. And today's landlady info is just confusing. But I guess I need to do the July rent here, & go from there, no matter what.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Have you been watching Craigslist or called a few realtors to see if they have or know of something that is suitable for your situation? There are several here who do not post some of their properties and only do word of mouth on them to filter the undesirables.
> 
> If she is utd and you pay July to get another month then you can have til August to find something for you. That sounds better than a rush move in the summer heat. I assume it starts cooling off around August there.


ASugust can be very hot, into late September, then starts cooling off. July-Aug the worst heat.


----------



## SueC

Hey, I'm just popping by, how voluminous it's been here! I have good achy muscles because yesterday Brett had a day off work and we did the finish plaster on the biggest and most complicated wall in our master bedroom (two long narrow windows, meaning two lintels, two sills and four deep reveals to plaster in a space so tiny there's hardly any elbow room, and certainly no room for a hawk). Looks good though, and feels great to be started on that at last... Saturday we do at least one more wall. We hope to be using the bedroom by my husband's birthday on July 17.

Remember Frieda and the grullo mustang she was considering? Well, she has him, and he's catching on fast. She has a photo and video training blog on him which I visited and really liked, just google *augustusthemustang* to get to it.

I dug this up and it really cracks me up, so I thought I'd bring it here:










I need one like that to wear! How good would that be when you're teaching anatomy! :rofl:

I hope you're all well! Teresa, I know it's a real pain moving house, but something good will come up, in a year from now you'll see this from a totally different perspective. Ellen, the people here aren't rainy day friends, nothing wrong with expressing it here when there is bad stuff happening, a trouble shared is a trouble diminished.  Nathalie, NM71, what wonderful photos! NS, it's been years since we saw a spaghetti western, now my husband wants to try _Firefly_ on me which is apparently cowboys in _space_...


----------



## corgi

Tj....hang in there. There has to be something out there waiting for you. What about a small house or trailer instead of an apartment? How far outside of Denver are you?

Well, got called for an interview for that job today. It is on the 24th. I will be 350 miles away on vacation that whole week. Ugggggggggggggggggggggg!

I have asked if it is possible to do another day. Or maybe even a phone interview. If they are seriously interested in me, they should be willing to work something out, right?

Nicker, my worry came true!


----------



## SueC

...recent photo of our place from the hill to the north...










Explanation and a few more photos on here, not of our most recent plastering yet but some of horses in there, use left arrow to go forward:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/14203685187/in/photostream/


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

Have missed seeing u on the thread. When you get a chance please take some pictures of the work on the bedroom so we can see. Love the cartoon.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - congratulations on getting an interview! Can you postpone your vacation date a few days to make the interview? If it were me and I really wanted the job, I would change my vacation. Only you can decide, but consider what may happen next time an even better job comes up if you decline the interview because of vacation this time. Just a thought...

TJ - I am so sorry to hear you had a rough day and that apartment hunting is not going well. As others have mentioned, I would steer clear of assuming the mortgage on your apartment. I doesn't sound like a situation you can gain much from.
Have you looked into other living accommodation options, like finding a basement suite in a house or even a roommate? Maybe there is someone rural who would love to take on a trustworthy renter that can also look after their place when they are away on vacations, etc? You mentioned you considered looking where Janice is. That might be an avenue worth considering. I know you don't want to move, but maybe this is life's way of pushing you into a new and better situation that you have never considered before. If you could get inexpensive rent farther out, could you make the drive? I know roads in winter are a bit of an issue, but could you do it if need be? 
Maybe this is a little out there, but what about looking into finding a different job in an area where rent isn't so expensive, or at least where the neighbourhood is more appealing? You have many skills and lots of energy. You also seem to love the horses and want to be out of the city, so maybe there is a opportunity to change everything.
I'm not trying to tell you what to do, but I have learned when things get really tough, sometimes you have to dream a little, use your imagination, think outside the box, say a little prayer and hunt down what you have never sought out before.

When DH and I were first married, we lived in a small apartment near a large city. Neither of us wanted to live there so we looked at all opportunities and tried to find even more. We ended up finding a property owner looking for caretakers for a small horse ranch on the edge of town. We were not what the property owners were originally looking for, but after we all met, it was just the right fit for everyone. We lived in the house at a reduced rent and looked after the property and the horses. I was able to ride almost every day, have dogs and eventually purchased my own horses again and kept them there. I still worked in town about a 30 minute drive away, but it was worth it! After my daughter was born, I went back to school and then got another job about 45 minutes away. I commuted every day with my baby girl (and winter driving here is brutal) until we were able to purchase our own acreage much closer to my work. It was a situation I would never have dreamed could happen, but it did and we loved it. Something great like that could happen for you too.

I guess I am trying to say TJ, don't give up hope. Be creative, be open to something completely different and follow your dreams and your heart.


----------



## corgi

Koolio, sadly, changing my vacation really isn't an option. The condo has been reserved and paid for. We leave next Saturday and come back the following Friday. With the interview being scheduled for Tuesday, there really isn't a way to work around it. It is a 7 hour drive to the condo. Waiting to go down after the interview would only give us 2 nights at the condo. And going down before the interview and coming back for it would also only give us 2 nights. I just can't ruin everyone's vacation for a job that I may or may not get..especially when I am really not unhappy with my current job. This is the only week i can take off all summer.

I am going to keep the attitude of "what will be, will be" and if they are able to give me another time or a phone interview, then I am meant to have the job. If not, I am not.

Of course, yes, if they aren't willing to reschedule, i will always wonder what could have been. So basically, the whole thing stinks.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Ladona A Ford that concerns me I thought everyone on this thread were confirmed Isuzu or Chev supporters.
> 
> Nickers I knew that Tucker had taken over Circle Y but did not know about the off brand. I would still buy the brand name even if it was for the re-sale value. But if not check out the tree to make sure the quality and strength is there. I believe my Tucker will out live me
> 
> Rick you are a brave man. I believe if I tried the belly or fan dance, SWMBO would just point and laugh:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol: and as for the pole dance Hanging upside down wrapped around a pole would not be a good look.
> 
> I will say sorry now save me having to do it later when the complaints come rolling in, and for the new member of the band. Bet you are wondering what you have stumbled into, but welcome. I'm as far away as one can get. New Zealand
> 
> Its Friday morning 6 am and Hi ho Hi ho its off to work I go.
> 
> Cheers all



I'm sorry to say....not sure if any man would look good hanging upside down from a pole!:shock::shock::shock::rofl::rofl:

Unless it's an ex who I strung up there by his toes!!!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, UTD = Up To Date. I will continue to pray for your situation and think Tracey has a very good point about looking at other venues for residence. Are you really stuck on Denver all together as your place to live? Is there a chance of looking at other townships to live and work? 

SueC, always enjoy your pics and looking forward to seeing more. 


Corgi, I hope things work out for the best with the interview. Hopefully they can move it to Friday or to another week if it need be in person.

Amber had her riding lesson yesterday and it took her out of her comfort box. She had to do alot of cantering and it was not pretty.lol She started relaxing towards the end of the lesson and I'm sure Doc was glad to get her out of his mouth. She was good and tired and sore after the hour was up.

I may have some good news for me. Shannon, Amber's coach, was asked to be a judge at the Cowboy competition in Jasper,Fl tomorrow. She will be judging the arena obstacle course and they were looking for a couple more safety riders for the trail course. She is waiting to hear back if one of those spots is still open. If so I have already lined out my friend's truck and 4 horse trailer to pull Shannon's horse, her friend's horse and my horse up there as her truck is messed up and they had someone run into the back of the 2 horse, slant load, bumper pull they were going to take. So I have taken care of that issue if they need me as a safety rider. Also, she is waiting on her Coggins report to come back today for the horse she had planned on taking and if it doesn't then I can let her use Trusty while I ride Little Man.

This would be my first time at one of these events for ACTHA, American Competitive Trail Horse Association. I have seen several postings for one and talked to a couple of neighbors who go to most of them, but they have the funds to support doing it. They say they are a blast so I am kind of excited. This would be my Father's Day present for myself.lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

Sue, nice to see you back, and your place looks great!

Roaddy....swings, poles.....not going there!:wink:

TJ, I'm really sorry your going through this but remember...take a deep breathe, I get the impression you're not.:wink: you don't have to be out tomorrow....there is time! Your panic is created by the sensation of feeling a sense of loss of control....that is what stress IS, a sense of loss of control.....yes, I am turning on the 'brain expert' voice. 

Yes,there are things happening beyond your control right now...like your land ladies decisions....and you'll have to let go of that worry bc you cannot do anything about that...but there are things you can take control of.....SLOWLY start looking for a place. Like the others said, maybe it's time to 'think outside the box'. Maybe it's time to look outside into the suburbs. Lots of little old ladies need companions, maybe there is one who has a MIL house behind hers she wants filled. What about a little place above a barn? A trailer? A basement?

Could you have Janice scour her newspapers for places? What about your contact? How is she helping? Where there is a will, there is a WAY. 

But until you calm down....and I know it's easy for me to say sitting here....but until you do...you will not be able to think clearly to do the right thing....and that right thing may be sitting in front of you...but you can't see it bc of the panic.

You have until July....no need for panic mode yet!:wink:

Breathe......it will be OK!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, that opportunity sounds wonderful!! I hope it all works out! If so, lots of pictures please!!!

Had a nice day yesterday. Did chores, ran to Ms for a quick book club....we never opened the book. Lol. We just had a nice time talking...and I got to sit on her porch swing, something I have always wanted. (Little things make me the happiest.):lol:

Got the manure pile moved. Yea! Now maybe we can working on my hay shed and new tack room!!

Our weather was spotty with downpours yesterday, so I guess it was best to not trail ride.

Invited M over tomorrow to ride. She's getting her horses hooves done, so she'll be right there....we will see.

Beautiful here right now, may have to take a little ride this morning.:wink:

My sis is coming today. Well go visit dad. Se if talks to us today. :? I think part of his 'silence' is he's just dang mad at all of us for 'putting him in the home'. Truth be told, he doesn't realize how much of a liability he is! He falls a lot, is very confused......I don't think any of us really forsaw this happening. He has a bad heart, we figured he would just keel over. One never knows...huh?

My brother is coming up Sunday with my nephew. We invited them over to burn a few hambergs on the grill. Just the four of us....weather is to be besutiful, and I never get any private time with my big bro...so looking forward to to.. My nephew is a sophomore in college!:shock:

Ok, if that is the case...I need to redd this place up! I'm a bad house keeps...I'd rather be at the barn!!!! LOL. Still boxes laying around here from closing up school.:shock:

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Oooo, corgi, dang that stings! Hope it all works out for you. What is meant to be will be I guess.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more thought TJ.....

I suspect you are playing scenarios in your head about 'what if' this or that happens.....these scenarios ARE NOT real. Me sing, you are creating something in your head that MIGHT happen, but currently isn't.....your body doesn't know it isn't happening, so it is responding to the fight or flight mode you are creating.

Live in the present.....again, work on what YOU can do NOW, and try to push those scenarios out of your mind, as they truly aren't reality.....it's something you are conjuring up that MIGHT happen.

We all,do it.....I can contest to that.....but since I've learned about it, it's now conscience in my mind and I try to push those things away. You can create horrible things in your brain....again, it's really not real at the present moment.

BE PRESENT.:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone! It has been another busy week but only two more weeks to go until summer holidays! I am counting down the minute each day. I am also slowly starting to pack up a few things in my classroom and prep a few things for next year when I get the chance. Not too much as the day to day is keeping me jumping.

My parents and nieces are coming from Arizona this afternoon. The are staying for the weekend and then going to BC to my grandparents cabin. I'm looking forward to seeing them as I haven't seen them since November when my son and I went down there. I am hoping we get nice weather for the weekend. Today is beautiful so far.

The farrier comes tomorrow morning to do a round of pedis for the ponies. Other than that, I don't expect a ton of horse time, unless I can convince my niece to go for a ride. Hopefully my evenings won't be quite so hectic this next week and I'll get a few rides in then.

My daughter surprised me and popped in Wednesday evening so we went riding. Cheeky pony is all healed and going well. We even went down the road a ways with Cheeky and Koolio. She was a little skittish of cars, but got over it fast. You could tell she loved being somewhere different. Hopefully we can get her out trail riding soon as she really needs miles of experience and conditioning. I rode Koolio with the dressage saddle and worked on our training for the first time in quite a few weeks. He was a gem. Maybe it's age (he's 11) but he has suddenly settled down into his work really well. Sam was glad for the night off until we left the yard. Then he got mad and wanted into the barn. He loves going out and is quite put out when he gets left behind.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## SueC

You're right about that, NM71. We humans have so many ways of making ourselves miserable. I applied for and got a part-time role working with disabled people. I've had a meet and greet today and I like the people, but instead of being happy about it I got depressed on the way home, and started missing teaching like mad. Not just because it pays three times what this job pays per hour, but because some of the best experiences of my life were teaching, and because I felt useful and was using my degree and all my nerdiness. I mean, I love science and philosophy and literature, and was teaching all three in years with really good timetables. Teaching wasn't all good - I also endured soul-destroying postings like Koolio has this year - but it really bothers me that one dam'n (you know the forum software doesn't let you say dam'n without putting in a camouflaging apostrophe?) nerve in my body packed it in 5 years ago, short-circuits and prevents me from teaching. I hate talking not being a natural thing, it feels like trying to talk underwater to me and the strain is uncomfortable and I'm two notes up from where I used to be and no resonance or projection. Never sounding like yourself again, that's not nice either.

And you know, I totally get that this is a minor thing compared to what happened to Christopher Reeve, or to people who get paralysed in car crashes on a daily basis, or people starving in Ethiopia, or people sitting in refugee camps for years and years because their homes and safety were destroyed, or lots of other people. It's just every now and then it really gets to me.

It's true that in adversity, if you don't do something totally different and new, however small, because of it, you're more likely to despair. This is why we did the whole strawbale house thing after I lost my ability to speak normally. So now I can look at that, and the whole photo I posted last page, and see something that exists that wouldn't if this hadn't happened to me. And it's given me something new to be glad about, and to be burnt out by. :rofl: But it's like we can never be naturally Zen about all that; I'm always feeling it, that we're just scraping by all this on essentially the equivalent of a single and relatively low salary which is half of what I used to make on my own teaching full-time. It kind of feels insecure, objectively speaking. It's an exercise in faith, because without that, in a situation like mine I don't know how you'd get by. I mean, look at what I'm saying _with_ faith, imagine it without. It's a miracle my husband and I made it this far given all the circumstances: Exactly. I think I still have a long way to go in the faith department. Jesus talked about the metaphorical mustard seed, I say to him, "Look, I have a microscopic endospore!" Haha. 

See, Ellen, Teresa, now I'm the one emoting!


----------



## corgi

They offered a phone interview!! Woohoo!!!

Whew...big sigh of relief. Maybe I want this job more than I thought.

Sue, isn't this forum great for talking through the issues we are experiencing? I find that writing things down is its own sort of therapy. I am sorry that you are unable to teach. It is hard sometimes to see the good things that come out of the bad.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sue, nice to see you back, and your place looks great!
> 
> Roaddy....swings, poles.....not going there!:wink:
> 
> TJ, I'm really sorry your going through this but remember...take a deep breathe, I get the impression you're not.:wink: you don't have to be out tomorrow....there is time! Your panic is created by the sensation of feeling a sense of loss of control....that is what stress IS, a sense of loss of control.....yes, I am turning on the 'brain expert' voice.
> 
> Yes,there are things happening beyond your control right now...like your land ladies decisions....and you'll have to let go of that worry bc you cannot do anything about that...but there are things you can take control of.....SLOWLY start looking for a place. Like the others said, maybe it's time to 'think outside the box'. Maybe it's time to look outside into the suburbs. Lots of little old ladies need companions, maybe there is one who has a MIL house behind hers she wants filled. What about a little place above a barn? A trailer? A basement?
> 
> Could you have Janice scour her newspapers for places? What about your contact? How is she helping? Where there is a will, there is a WAY.
> 
> But until you calm down....and I know it's easy for me to say sitting here....but until you do...you will not be able to think clearly to do the right thing....and that right thing may be sitting in front of you...but you can't see it bc of the panic.
> 
> You have until July....no need for panic mode yet!:wink:
> 
> Breathe......it will be OK!:thumbsup:


Oh! I remember sending you that pic, thank you...

And thanks everyone for listening to all this. next 2 days at work, I can't do much but work. Sunday will work on tossing stuff.


----------



## tjtalon

Yay Ladona! I'm happy to hear about the phone interview!! Much luck to you.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I'm not trying to tell you what to do, but I have learned when things get really tough, sometimes you have to dream a little, use your imagination, think outside the box, say a little prayer and hunt down what you have never sought out before.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am trying to say TJ, don't give up hope. Be creative, be open to something completely different and follow your dreams and your heart.


I'm going to plaster this into my head (SueC might have some leftover in a bucket I can use). Trying to be funny.

I texted janice this morning to see if shows knows anyone between where I live & where she lives, that might want a good tenant for mother-in-law cottage/trailer on their property/a basement they need to rent (& I can help w/horses. I'm an expert mucker now.:lol

Also got on rental.com for leads in Aurora & Commerce City, or inbetween.

That's as much as I can do this week, now (besides destressing, have to do that asap.)

have looked at all of the advice from everyone, thank you for caring.

Have to get ready for work now. Hope all have a good day, & a good weekend coming up.


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations Ladona!!! Very happy that worked out.

Tj, get'r'did.


I hate having fun plans made half way through a work day as it makes the clock move so slow. We are heading out tonight for the competition and it is a 4 hour drive with the horses. Liable to be midnight when we pull into camp. I am still looking forward to it.


----------



## Happy Place

*misery loves company*

It's my turn I guess. Work has been so stressful that I have developed a twitch in my eye! We have an unusual set up at our school that puts my pricipal is a sort of puppet position. The person who holds the strings is very unpredictable. This person has YELLED at me twice this week and in weeks before. How unprofessional is that? She yells when she feels threatened or that her reputation might be at risk. She is not an educator and has not worked in a school other than ours. She has ideas that just are not right. Others have told me that she may feel threatened by me because I do know what I am doing. I am just keeping my head low these days and doing the good job that I know I can do. My pricipal feels that he will be fired, I feel like I might as well. We are at will employees. Supposedly, on the 18th letters will get mailed out to let us know if we are invited back for next year. Nice huh?

I'm not going to dwell on it this weekend. It won't change anything. I'm going to a concert tonight to hear and old friend play with a Tim McGraw impersonator band. It will be fun and a good release. Saturday I will start a new job search. It's time to get a long lil doggie!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> It's true that in adversity, if you don't do something totally different and new, however small, because of it, you're more likely to despair. This is why we did the whole strawbale house thing after I lost my ability to speak normally. So now I can look at that, and the whole photo I posted last page, and see something that exists that wouldn't if this hadn't happened to me. And it's given me something new to be glad about, and to be burnt out by. :rofl: But it's like we can never be naturally Zen about all that; I'm always feeling it, that we're just scraping by all this on essentially the equivalent of a single and relatively low salary which is half of what I used to make on my own teaching full-time. It kind of feels insecure, objectively speaking. It's an exercise in faith, because without that, in a situation like mine I don't know how you'd get by. I mean, look at what I'm saying _with_ faith, imagine it without. It's a miracle my husband and I made it this far given all the circumstances: Exactly. I think I still have a long way to go in the faith department. Jesus talked about the metaphorical mustard seed, I say to him, "Look, I have a microscopic endospore!" Haha.
> 
> See, Ellen, Teresa, now I'm the one emoting!


SueC You may have lost one ability (speaking), but you gained another by taking on a very different challenge (house). I know you have heard the saying, "When one door closes, another door is opened". What you accomplished was phenomenal. I'll bet seeing that beautiful home in that latest picture gave you a real feeling of accomplishment. A very lovely home too! It seems to me that you are not intimidated by unexpected adversities. On the contrary, it just makes you more determined. I really admire you for that! 

I use to make a very good salary, but now my finances are very limited . It gives me a very insecure feeling. But, you are right, lack of faith would be a scary place to be while experiencing this vulnerable state. And in that department, I'm not even an endospore:wink: 

By the way, what is an endospore? I am going to guess (probably not right, but here goes) that it is the pollen of a plant ????? My elementary botany knowledge has failed me:-(


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

TJ: Hold it together. I wouldn't think of assuming your condo.
Have faith, this should all work out.

Well I turned 52 years young on Thursday, I don't feel any different.:shock:
Father's Day weekend I wanted to camp & ride.
Way too much rain yesterday and today for that.:-(

Saturday I will pick up feed and hay, work around the yard some I guess.

Next weekend will be another story, camping for sure.
Club hosts a breakfast with a ride after, evening is a moonlight ride.
I think I will need to take a vacation day on Friday, long weekend for sure.

Wife's computer died so I am sharing with her at the moment.
Must purchase a new one soon, old not worth repairing.

Not much for me lately, too much work lately.
Traveling to and from DC has been a nightmare and will continue till after Labor Day.

Be back later.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ 

I couldn't sleep last night thinking about your situation. I got up and looked at some real estate ads in the Commerce City and Aurora area. Wow, that's very expensive land where you are. Not being familiar with the area, I was at a disadvantage. I take it that Janice lives in a rural area. Maybe her knowing someone in that area will open up an opportunity for you. I will keep looking in the areas mentioned above. If I find anything, I will put you on it. Hang in there! Things will be fine. Oh and as Roaddy said it so well "Get it did"


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider

Happy belated birthday. You're just a spring chick. Take it from a spunky 63 yo country gal, each year just makes you a little wiser and a lot better. Just don't pay any attention to those little aches and pains. They're nothing, just your imagination.:wink:


----------



## Northernstar

MR, a very happy belated birthday to you as well!!

Sue, your house/property/horses are just_ beautiful!!_ I love it. You've almost crossed the finish line, and job well done 

Corgi, Yay you! Phone interview_ just_ when you need it!! 

Eole, _lovely_ rock garden, and glad you find your Subie as useful in blizzards as I do! 

Koolio, we had a _high_ of 55 degrees Fahrenheit today, and will drop to 39 tonight- very curious if you're experiencing such a temp drop also? No complaints here, by the way, as I prefer cool temps-anything above 75 is getting too warm for me! haha Very glad to hear Cheeky Pony is recovered, and what a nice surprise to have your daughter drop in! We love those visits from DS's as well 

Freida!! Please give an update/photos when you have the time! So _awesome_ to hear (by Aussie Proxy, haha) of your horse!! Congratulations 

Tj, God is in the miracle business! Simply that. You'll see 

HP, Two thumbs down on some of your co-workers, and shame on them. You'll rise above it, I have _no doubt_. It will soon be a passing memory as you continue on with your good, wonderful and fulfilled life! Best of luck


----------



## Northernstar

No new horse photos to share today, but did hand walk each quite a way the past 2 days- I _love_ walking with my mares and enjoying the quiet forest around us! 
One photo I do have from today- took a quick shot of the tree swallow hatchlings... the mother was inside, and the babies have the beginnings of down. Hard to imagine they'll soon have the beautiful blue iridescent plumage of their parents


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC You may have lost one ability (speaking), but you gained another by taking on a very different challenge (house). I know you have heard the saying, "When one door closes, another door is opened". What you accomplished was phenomenal. I'll bet seeing that beautiful home in that latest picture gave you a real feeling of accomplishment. A very lovely home too! It seems to me that you are not intimidated by unexpected adversities. On the contrary, it just makes you more determined. I really admire you for that!


Well, thank you; I think that's how it is on the outside of my life, but inside of course it's not always brave or courageous, in fact I think often it's quite the opposite. My mind says, "I'm not taking this lying down, what are my options, OK, let's go for something worthwhile," and I do, but then I have to fight all the usual demons day to day, in the actual execution of a project. It always looks so much more neat and tidy from the outside. And the stupid thing is, it's pointless to worry about stuff, but we still do anyway.




> I use to make a very good salary, but now my finances are very limited . It gives me a very insecure feeling. But, you are right, lack of faith would be a scary place to be while experiencing this vulnerable state. And in that department, I'm not even an endospore:wink:


Imagine God sending you a weekly greeting card with a little drawing inside: This week your faith is like an endospore. Oops, this week it's the size of a water molecule. Congratulations, this week it's the size of plant pollen. :rofl: On the serious side, while faith is partially something we can offer to God in really adverse circumstances, and one of the few things we can actually give God compared to everything he gives to us, I also think in part faith is a gift, and I had the most of it at the outset of my relationship with God when the whole thing was just like a huge gift that was handed to me. And then ironically as you live longer you spend decades trying to see it like that again, at least if you're me, and you get all this endospore stuff. I do think it part it's the difference between just accepting something wonderful God has done for me, versus trying to be worthy of it or trying to make that happen myself, which is not how it works I think. I think we fall down when we try to create our own water instead of just drinking from his fountain.

Anyway Ellen, in terms of life circumstances you also are playing the cards that you have, and from what I can see are doing an admirable and inspirational job with them. You're in that house by the forest with the horse and chickens and garden and well because you chose to do that when under your circumstances you could have done something far less ambitious and more conventional. I really like that.




> By the way, what is an endospore? I am going to guess (probably not right, but here goes) that it is the pollen of a plant ????? My elementary botany knowledge has failed me:-(


Well you see, I had to choose my metaphor from microbiology instead of botany because all the botanical objects, pollen and the spores of plants like mosses included, were too large for my purposes. :shock: A bacterial endospore is like a little survival module for a bacterium like _Clostridium_ or _Bacillus_, that it makes for itself when environmental conditions get so tough it couldn't survive otherwise. (No parallels intended here except size ;-)) Size-wise, a pollen grain or plant spore is a jumbo jet compared to an endospore being like a toy helicopter. :lol:

To all: God bless you all in your individual journeys! We are plastering again, I'll get back to this thread when we're done. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## SueC

:clap:A big belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Maryland Rider!


----------



## Celeste

corgi said:


> Koolio, sadly, changing my vacation really isn't an option. The condo has been reserved and paid for. We leave next Saturday and come back the following Friday. With the interview being scheduled for Tuesday, there really isn't a way to work around it. It is a 7 hour drive to the condo. Waiting to go down after the interview would only give us 2 nights at the condo. And going down before the interview and coming back for it would also only give us 2 nights. I just can't ruin everyone's vacation for a job that I may or may not get..especially when I am really not unhappy with my current job. This is the only week i can take off all summer.
> 
> I am going to keep the attitude of "what will be, will be" and if they are able to give me another time or a phone interview, then I am meant to have the job. If not, I am not.
> 
> Of course, yes, if they aren't willing to reschedule, i will always wonder what could have been. So basically, the whole thing stinks.


If the potential employer is that inflexible, I would not want to work for them anyway. 

Hopefully the telephone interview will work out.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> It's my turn I guess. Work has been so stressful that I have developed a twitch in my eye! We have an unusual set up at our school that puts my pricipal is a sort of puppet position. The person who holds the strings is very unpredictable. This person has YELLED at me twice this week and in weeks before. How unprofessional is that? She yells when she feels threatened or that her reputation might be at risk. She is not an educator and has not worked in a school other than ours. She has ideas that just are not right. Others have told me that she may feel threatened by me because I do know what I am doing. I am just keeping my head low these days and doing the good job that I know I can do. My pricipal feels that he will be fired, I feel like I might as well. We are at will employees. Supposedly, on the 18th letters will get mailed out to let us know if we are invited back for next year. Nice huh?
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it this weekend. It won't change anything. I'm going to a concert tonight to hear and old friend play with a Tim McGraw impersonator band. It will be fun and a good release. Saturday I will start a new job search. It's time to get a long lil doggie!


That woman sounds like our Chief...yuck (one doesn't dare disagree w/him, even when he's obviously wrong; thats...Yikes! "INSUBORDINATION!") Happy New Job Search, got you in my prayer bag. Hope the concert is a lot of welcome fun tonite!


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, MR, Happy belated birthday! I'm sorry I've been so slow to say so.

I actually understood the endospore thing, & can totally relate to early years of having/feeling faith; it was when I got older & s..t beyond my control kept hitting the fan, I think I started feeling "picked on". Tried to understand that all was for my spiritual growth (& am sure it was & is...just getting a bit tired of struggle of guess...but Curahee! right?!). I must be a hard nut to crack, but I DO believe that all is for my highest & best good. Just gets kinda weird sometimes.

2 oddish things today: when I got to work there was a crocheted door hanger thing in my mailbox, has a frog w/saying "Welcome to my pad!" I thought it kinda ironic. Chief said a very elderly lady came in to give it to me. He asked for her name, but she said "Oh, Terry knows me, I'm the one that crochets". Oops. Lots of ladies around work crochet, I have no idea. Would like to take the gift, 'tho, as a little sign that my "pad" is just around the corner (hope this lady comes up to me soon & asks "Did you like it?"; I'm sure I'll recognize her then, so that I can thank her.

2nd thing was I was doing my to-do list for Sunday, & was going to write "toss stuff" but wrote "toss stuck". Now, that's funny, as stuck is where I've felt for a long time! Reckon I'll toss "stuck" too!

I'll git'r'did.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Maryland Rider
> 
> Happy belated birthday. You're just a spring chick. Take it from a spunky 63 yo country gal, each year just makes you a little wiser and a lot better. Just don't pay any attention to those little aches and pains. They're nothing, just your imagination.:wink:


 
Little aches and pains, imagination. That's a new name for them, is there a pill for that. Now I know what the discomfort in my right hip is called Ill look for a different pill. But some thing I have found works is exercise the more I walk the less pain I have.
Happy birthday MR. With the breakfast before you ride out and the dinners at the rides I could be persuaded to move.

Played with Bugs again this afternoon kicking the ball at him. He is getting bored with it and not reacting the same. I will be riding him tomorrow in an arena while I get to know the new stuff he has learnt.

Cheers all
And good luck with employment interview and accommodation issues.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!

MR, sorry to hear you can't go to camp. Can you ride around home at all, or do you board? BTW, happy belated BIRTHDAY!!!!  Have a shot of Crown on me. 

Corgi, WOOHOO! Yippee, it was meant to be....at least so you could get an interview. I think that says a tremendous amount if they are willing to do that for you. I don't know about where you live, but educational openings are hard to come by and we get hundreds of applicants for one job. 

It seems when it rains it pours huh? DH came home last night and said they are planning on closing down one wing at the hospital!:shock: Many job losses and changes. He THINKS his position is OK, but one never knows.....and this, he kindly reminded me...is why we haven't bought a $40,000 truck yet!:shock: See....I told you he was the financially intelligent one!! LOL

Grrr.....the dirtbags (sorry, but they are) who are renting next door and who were tossed in jail last weekend appear to be back, and they have their dang dog tied outside and barking:evil:

Had a nice day with the family yesterday. Went to my nieces salon to see my oldest sister, and there was the middle sister and her other daughter! A rarity that all of us were together.

Took oldest sis to the amish bulk store. Thought she was in the candy store!:lol: she was buying everything in sight! LOL

Went to see dad. He was a bit better today....until 'she' walked in. SHE would be his DW. She was in a mood where she will argue the sky is green even if it is obviously blue.:evil: I had to have a beer afterwards! 

Sis and I had some private time with the nurse. She said his room needs to be more homey and he needs things in there that remind him of his past and family. Apparently DW has been told this numerous times, but fails to bring things. Many of his things have been sold off in previous 'yard sales' and from what I am understanidng, she is back to 'cleaning' out. :evil: When they moved from the family farm, we literally had to 'steal' old memorabilia when she wasn't looking b/c all she wanted was to sell everything for profit....hence why DH and I aren't currently living in the family farm.:evil: 

Not sure what to believe in many of the conversations......but I've stayed out of it up until this point......but I may have to become the :twisted: youngest daughter. hahahaha

Anyway, on a positive note, the day is to be 72* and SUNNY. Perfect for riding. I received my tush cushes....so I will try them out as well. (I got two different sizes, wasnt' sure which I would prefer. I will sent the other back.)

OH, here's a funny.....decided to give Rainn a little go yesterday...and on top of that...why not try bareback. Ummm, first, I couldn't swing my leg up there!:shock: I think i tore a few ligaments. hahaha (in my defence, my right side is my operated side) So I found a mounting block and slid on. She just stood therej. I tried squeezing her....stood there. Long story short, she knew I am not confident in my seat (bareback) and she was a stubborn girl.:shock::lol: So, not to be discourgaged, I saddled her up! We didnt even make it down the driveway without her tripping twice (big trips). So I hopped off and took her back. NOt going to risk her falling with me on top. I think from now on, Rainny will be my walking partner.:wink:

Well, I'm going to get moving here. DH works, so I have the day to myself. Need to continue my cleaning for our little picnic tomorrow.

Have a great day all. RIDE STRONG!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, HP, sorry to hear about your jerky co-worker. We all have them, doesn't make it any easier.:-x

Is this person in a postition that they can 'fire' you guys?

WHat about your union? I would suspect MI has unions up there....or isn't your strong?


Sue....we all go through 'weak' stages, but I believe you have a 'growth mindset' (something I am reading about) that allows you to bounce back and keep truckin'.  You are doing a good job!


----------



## ellen hays

*Dirtbags next door and accross the road*

Nickers

I am sorry about the kaos the next door dirtbags are causing. My meth dirtbags were burning stuff yesterday and the day before. I am not sure what, but the smoke was not pleasant. I can go inside, but my animals can't. What are my dirtbags even doing out of jail? Very frustrating. If they would put their place up for sale, it might be a place for TJ. It's a little primitive here compared to Colorado, but the price of land is more reasonable here.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Nickers
> 
> I am sorry about the kaos the next door dirtbags are causing. My meth dirtbags were burning stuff yesterday and the day before. I am not sure what, but the smoke was not pleasant. I can go inside, but my animals can't. What are my dirtbags even doing out of jail? Very frustrating. If they would put their place up for sale, it might be a place for TJ. It's a little primitive here compared to Colorado, but the price of land is more reasonable here.


(Gonna piggyback a second on your post to Nicker, Ellen). I hate it that dirtbags seem to get to rule things, btw...

I'm in the wrong job, apparently. If I was making meth & selling crack or whatever, I'd have a ton of $$ to buy out your dirtbags, Ellen, & we could go horse & chicken & seed shopping for my housewarming,,,like, tomorrow:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Yea TJ

The world is full of supreme irony. They have 2 acres for sale now. The only problem if someone had been over there for the past two days, they probably would be a meth addict from breathing their burn pile smoke. I'll tell you one thing, you would think you were in heaven compared to town. We could go riding and you could get a horse that was gentle enough to pull one those things the native American used behind their horse to carry stuff around so if I fell off Red and couldn't get up, you could just haul me home. Then we could just call the paramedics to patch me up. There would be no stopping us. lol I know, I getting ready to go on a rant, so I'll stop:lol: 

I hope things are improving. Keep looking for those silver linings in your clouds. I had even thought about you discretely seeing if Janice would consider letting you get a camper and hook up there. Just a thought. By discretely I don't want to get you in trouble with her or anything.


----------



## SueC

TJ, how much stuff have you got? How easily portable are you? Persons like yourself are in high demand for trustworthy house sitting. Some people do that long term as a lifestyle and love it, but usually this requires them to move about the country and sometimes world, which many consider a bonus. And some people save up for their own houses while house sitting. Anyway, are there any house sitting opportunities near you that might tide you over until something more solid eventuates?

Some people in Australia have fully self-contained granny flats in their gardens or duplexed onto their houses or in their basement. I preferred renting those as a single person in my 20s and 30s because they were more private and secure than apartments and not over-large like a family-sized house I did not need. They were also less expensive. Because of the close proximity of the owners to renters, owners are usually very choosy over who comes into a place like that and they love having single women for some reason, especially if they lead a quiet life. I had four rentals in my life that were like that, and the last one I had for 8 years (the last 4 with my husband as we saved up for our build) until we moved here. Sometimes these kind of opportunities are advertised in local papers or online, sometimes they are word of mouth or through, for example, school newsletters - very common in Catholic schools here, and Catholic parish newsletters.

The last rental I had was duplexed onto the main house with a private entry, on 5 acres in the rural-urban fringe. It had originally been built for a widowed grandparent, but she only used it for a few years before she fell madly in love again in her 70s and re-married. Then I had it for nearly a decade. Currently it's not rented but has a grown son in it.

Some things to consider. Also sometimes you can get a holiday chalet for a while off-season, at a reasonable price.

Anyway, best wishes for your move to a better place!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Have you ever heard of Tiny Houses? Google it. There are many people who choose not to have a mortgage so they are building homes in many styles, lots on trailer frames. So cute and inventive. I thought of this for you. It's not everyone's cup of tea. If only you could find some land to put one on!!!










NM we don't have a union. This person could fire me AND my principal. There also doesn't seem to be a higher authority to go to as they all love this person at the home office. She puts on a very personable and professional front. I'll just wait it out and do my job. I did hear yesterday that a counselor is retiring right in my home town! I will be sending a letter to that pricipal later today and doing the online application as soon as the job is posted. Doors close, windows open!
The concert was fun. Caught up with old friends and ate at my fav. tavern. DH is out working so I am going to do some clean up around here and just relax. I am missing horse time big time. I don't really even have anyone to visit! Soon, very soon.


----------



## Happy Place

I just checked out the adoption website. That horse I posted got adopted. BAck to square one. There are always more.


----------



## ellen hays

HP

Sorry about the bad at work and the bad at the adoption site. I hope the situation at work will get better, and you know the right horse is just waiting for you to bid on it out there some where. Keep your chin up cause it's gonna get better


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

SueC and HP both came up with great ideas. Check em out. Something to think about.


----------



## SueC

HP, there are lots of good trotters. Same as lots of good dogs that need homes! Tomorrow we are celebrating the first anniversary of adopting our dog Jess. I tickled her tummy this evening and said, "This is the 365th time you have curled up in this armchair of an evening!" 










Have you read that book on sociopaths in the workplace? One of my favourite schools, with whom I had an 8-year working relationship, became a place I first of all stopped enjoying and then could no longer stand working at simply because of a change of principal two years before I left. Not only was he particularly unpleasant to some of us, especially to women, he also affected the whole place in other negative ways, and the upshot of it was a large amount of staff from what had hitherto been a low-turnover environment retiring or finding employment elsewhere. It's a shame that a whole bunch of good people can be held to ransom like that by one nutcase in the wrong place.

So good luck with your hunt!

Corgi - best wishes for your interview. I like to grill the interviewers as well (nicely) when I get to do questions, it reduces unpleasant surprises if you end up accepting a position (although people can and do lie to prospective employees, have had that happen twice about actual workload and reason for the vacancy and found out the truth from new workmates later...)


----------



## corgi

Happy Place, i love looking at those tiny homes! I am fascinated with them. I could totally see Hubby and I living in one on a piece of land out west with horses in the front yard. 

Sorry about your work stress. Virginia doesn't have a teacher's union either.

Sue, I had a boss that had borderline personality disorder. That is why I ended up in my current position. I fled the other job due to crazy boss. She made walking in to work every day miserable.

I am trying to fight a summer cold. Why do colds in the summer always seem worse than in the winter? My nose is dripping like a faucet, my sinuses are throbbing and my throat feels like I am swallowing glass. But i still managed to get out to the farm and hubby and I rode Scuffy and Isabella bareback in the arena. Hubby has only ridden bareback twice before. He got Scuff up into his TWH gait for a little bit and loved it. He knew it was smooth, but being bareback meant he could really tell how smooth it was.

Isabella was totally sound today. And she wanted to "go". We did quite a bit of cantering. The most I have ever done bareback. I have discovered that cantering bareback is much easier than trotting bareback! We even got the correct leads today. Woohoo!

Maryland Rider, happy belated bday!

Stan, excited to hear about your riding today!

Hubby and I have really good tickets to see Montgomery Gentry in concert tonight. They are one of my favorite bands. This will be the 3rd time we have seen them in concert. I have dosed up with cold meds and getting ready to go.

Happy Saturday night /Sunday morning everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

Here's the guy I'd love to have again! My first horse Raz Ma Taz (wimpy). He was so good for me all through high school and in to college. My dad showed him too!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - I am sorry to hear the horse you wanted got adopted out. Have faith another, even better horse will come along when the time is just right. I am also sad to hear about your miserable coworker. I can appreciate how a difficult person can make your work life so challenging. We also have a very strong union. While there are times I don't agree with some of the union mentality, I am also grateful for the protections I do have.

Corgi - congratulations on getting a telephone interview. I hope it all works out for you.

Maryland Rider - Happy belated birthday!

Nicker - I trust you are enjoying your vacation...

Tjtalon - how are you hanging in there? Any new thoughts or ideas?

Roadyy - I'm happy to see you are enjoying the new accommodations for your horses. Will you ride much over the summer, or does it get too hot?

Stan - well, Stan, you keep me smiling.

Sue - I am always awed by the pictures of your place. I wondered, what caused the nerve in your throat to go? I'm starting to worry about my own voice, since I have to use it so much. Luckily, only 5 teaching days left.

I just found out this morning that another of my boxer dog's litter mates passed away. R.J. is almost 11 years old now and is now the last remaining dog from his litter. I was so sad this morning when I found out his brother died. We are so fortunate that he is still looking great and going strong (other than a little coughing and a few lumps here and there). But, I know we are on borrowed time. He has lived much longer than average for a boxer. Four of his five other litter mates have passed away in the last three months. (One died two years ago). Two died within two days of each other earlier this spring, one about 2 weeks ago, and the other yesterday. It seems the biological time clock is ringing the alarm on this litter, and that worries me. I will continue to do all I can to keep RJ healthy and cherish every moment with him, but I dread the inevitable.

Here is my very best canine companion.


----------



## Stan

love Boxers and have gone off horses, the turd.

Think I may trade my Can Am in for a side by side can am or a Harley then all I have as extra expense is fuel. Horse. I have had him tied up since 07-00am. I went to load him this morning and he refused, that's a first. I became a little annoyed so have had him tied short for 5 hours. I'll turn him loose at midday and Ill go to the Gun club for some practice. I'm heading to the south island last week of July to visit my daughter and will do a little hunting while there. We have a deer here we call wapiti you call it elk and they are a decent size. My daughter said her freezer was almost empty and meat to expensive to buy so what better excuse for me and son in law to do a little bonding. I will see her as I arrive, pat the grand children on the head, then again as we set off for the hunt, upon my return, and as I leave for home. That should be enough don't you all think.

Cheers all
Time to set his sorry *** free for a few hours, then do it again. No I'm not being cruel he has to learn patience and his place and that is behind me not in front. I'll bet if his filly was around he would behave. Again the turd


----------



## Celeste

Stan, my horse has also been being a turd lately. Do you think it could be the phase of the moon?


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> love Boxers and have gone off horses, the turd.
> 
> Think I may trade my Can Am in for a side by side can am or a Harley then all I have as extra expense is fuel. Horse. I have had him tied up since 07-00am. I went to load him this morning and he refused, that's a first. I became a little annoyed so have had him tied short for 5 hours. I'll turn him loose at midday and Ill go to the Gun club for some practice. I'm heading to the south island last week of July to visit my daughter and will do a little hunting while there. We have a deer here we call wapiti you call it elk and they are a decent size. My daughter said her freezer was almost empty and meat to expensive to buy so what better excuse for me and son in law to do a little bonding. I will see her as I arrive, pat the grand children on the head, then again as we set off for the hunt, upon my return, and as I leave for home. That should be enough don't you all think.
> 
> Cheers all
> Time to set his sorry *** free for a few hours, then do it again. No I'm not being cruel he has to learn patience and his place and that is behind me not in front. I'll bet if his filly was around he would behave. Again the turd


Stan, are your elk the same size as ours here in N MI/Canada? Typically 6 ft at the shoulder and a lot of meat for the freezer. Sorry to hear Bugs still has some 'bugs to get smoothed out'.... remember, "Patience is a virtue/Patience is a virtue"....


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> TJ- Have you ever heard of Tiny Houses? Google it. There are many people who choose not to have a mortgage so they are building homes in many styles, lots on trailer frames. So cute and inventive. I thought of this for you. It's not everyone's cup of tea. If only you could find some land to put one on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM we don't have a union. This person could fire me AND my principal. There also doesn't seem to be a higher authority to go to as they all love this person at the home office. She puts on a very personable and professional front. I'll just wait it out and do my job. I did hear yesterday that a counselor is retiring right in my home town! I will be sending a letter to that pricipal later today and doing the online application as soon as the job is posted. Doors close, windows open!
> The concert was fun. Caught up with old friends and ate at my fav. tavern. DH is out working so I am going to do some clean up around here and just relax. I am missing horse time big time. I don't really even have anyone to visit! Soon, very soon.


HP, you literally read my mind!! I've seen a ton of 'tiny home/living off the grid' videos on youtube, and frankly, it would be the ultimate answer for many with a 'Pioneering Spirit' 
Awesome that you've already found a window of opportunity already in the midst of this frustration-_the very best of luck!!!!_


----------



## SueC

*Re small houses:*

We have some friends through strawbale building who are now pioneering in this area and have just completed a sub $30,000 home. Lots of photos on these links; the last one is their blog.

Andrew and Gabriella Morrison Build hOMe, A Tiny House, To Avoid Mortgage Payments

Oregon Couple Builds Tiny Homes to Ease Housing Debt, Carbon Footprint

Andrew Morrison Archives | Tiny House BlogTiny House Blog


*Koolio* - don't worry, you can't get a paralysed vocal nerve through voice overuse - just nodules, laryngitis etc. Most vocal nerve paralysis is caused via thyroid and chest surgery, lung cancer and problems with intubation during anaesthesia etc. Mine was caused by a cold virus.

*Corgi* - summer colds are gross, and yes, they seem worse. A locum doctor once gave me this hint: When others at work are infected with viruses, take 1 x lysine/VitC/zinc tablet a day. If coming down / ill, take twice a day. Lysine is an essential amino acid and natural antiviral commonly used in cold sore alleviation, in tandem with VitC and zinc, and marketed here by pharmacies for that purpose. Blackmores do one called Lyp-sine. My husband and I tried it and it really dropped the amount of colds/flus we got and if we got them, they weren't as bad or lasting as before.

Good natural sources of lysine include red meat, eggs, dairy products and legumes (beans, lentils, etc). Lysine is also involved in serotonin regulation and has been shown to reduce gut cramping and other stress/anxiety issues. Lysine deficiency mostly affects people whose diets are largely based on grain and people with irregular intakes of the above sources. I think it's so cool that parmesan cheese is among the best sources of lysine!


----------



## Koolio

Stan - sorry Bugs is being a bug... I love the Can Am Spider, but until I physically cannot balance my BMW GS any more, I'll stick with two wheels instead of three. I've never ridden a Harley and have no desire to. I cannot imagine they are any good off road. I do like the Buell Blast, but they don't make those any more.

Sue - I do struggle with my throat some due to a thyroid condition. I haven't lost my voice yet, but I can feel the tightness around my vocal chords.


----------



## Northernstar

Popped on for a minute-dinner almost ready,and with a nice surprise last night that oldest DS made it up from Columbus! Youngest DS will try to make it tomorrow, but if not? No worries-too much love here to worry over visits 

Tj, Sue made some really good suggestions with a manager/care taking position... my 'little' brother lives in CA, and has had such housing arrangements as it is_ over-the-top _expensive out there... something to ponder, nonetheless, eh?  Don't feel like the Lone Ranger with your rental expenses-before I was married, I rented an apartment down state (in the rare countryside) that cost more each month than our current_ mortgage payment!!_ Real estate is _extremely_ inexpensive up here, because one must drive several miles for groceries and such... however, you'd be shocked at what's available at a low price whether renting or owning. I wonder if it's like that in CO? If you could venture out further, maybe rent would be less? 

What about that hockey game last night, folks? We were very much rooting for the Rangers, but it's over now. (There was also a backward call from of one of the Reps. _amazing_ that went through!.) A good school chum of mine was a New York Ranger for a time, but retired at a young age after a long stretch with the Buffalo Sabres due to concussions. His jersey was retired a few yrs ago, and he was inducted with the Hockey Hall Of Fame, but he's still coaching and spending every second doing charity for children's hospitals


----------



## Northernstar

A photo taken during the morning feed, @ about 35 degrees! Some frost visible on the sun room roof.....


----------



## Northernstar

Here's one from today's hike on a fave lake... A few yrs ago, I was standing in this spot and a male bald eagle flew across and lit on a far branch. I thought, "wowww!" Moments later, his mate followed, (females aren't as visible) and joined him. I thought, "This is what it's all about, and then some".


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Yea TJ
> 
> The world is full of supreme irony. They have 2 acres for sale now. The only problem if someone had been over there for the past two days, they probably would be a meth addict from breathing their burn pile smoke. I'll tell you one thing, you would think you were in heaven compared to town. We could go riding and you could get a horse that was gentle enough to pull one those things the native American used behind their horse to carry stuff around so if I fell off Red and couldn't get up, you could just haul me home. Then we could just call the paramedics to patch me up. There would be no stopping us. lol I know, I getting ready to go on a rant, so I'll stop:lol:
> 
> I hope things are improving. Keep looking for those silver linings in your clouds. I had even thought about you discretely seeing if Janice would consider letting you get a camper and hook up there. Just a thought. By discretely I don't want to get you in trouble with her or anything.


Ellen, I'd be there in a minute if I could. That prairie Native American thing is called a "travois" (from the French, obviously, don't know how); while I got you on it, while calling for paramedics (cell phone in pocket on trails, firm believer), I'd be doing vitals, assessing injuries, jamming something to hold c-spine, tell you stop hollering & hold still, control bleeding, & generally be a very good EMT (if I suspected pelvic injury, you'd get wrapped up tight, if I had to cut a rein to do it, & if femur injury, you'd be really p'od, 'cuz would have to yank that leg straight out & secure it.) Hah, so there. But, you'd live 'till paramedics got to us.

On the realistic note: no, no way is that possible at Janice's. I can't go buy a trailer in the first place, & it's too far from work (& out on the prairie..wide open winter storms, that's why my little dream is a little place in between me & her place).

I saw, briefly enough to make me cry, the postings today. I LOVE that "little house"; I've seen pictures of that before. Yes, that would be me, w/four acres. The only post I saw that I couldn't go for was SueC's wonderful idea of the traveling housesitting. I wouldn't have wanted to do that 20 years ago. I'm a homebody.

I stopped here, w/Ellen's post, before reading all again, but believe I neglected to explain things clearly, perhaps in a need to not humiliate myself. many of these loving suggestions still need $$$, which I don't have. Period. I had to put a hardcopy of a report on the desk of the director I've mentioned willing to help me a bit w/$ to find another place to live, & saw a placard on her bookcase "Think Outside Of The Box" (it's been there for years, have seen it before, but never really noticed it 'till today). Took a pic of it & put it on my cell phone desktop. Then, since it was hailing, I took the patrol car into an underground garage to check in here...& wanted to cry. I admit I lost a bit of what I've managed to gain, head/emotion wise yesterday, but have worked very hard today to get it back. But, still faced w/the fact; I'm in the box, but outside of the box still takes $$$.

Since assuming the loan on "my" condo" would be like the stupidest thing ever (& thinking I could then sell it at a loss, just to have that $$$ to go to where I'd like to be [lol! At this exhausted moment, I'd haul off in a year to join Ms Ellen!] would be just as stupid), I have to look at Reality. That director will help me move to another apartment. If the bank says I CAN assume the loan, I'll have to make the decision to move to another apartment, (or take on this White Elephant that every savvy person here has said "Run away!", & persist in some notion that I can turn it to my advantage somehow).

I'm believing in Right Place Right Time. I'm not going looking anywhere tomorrow, as saving my gas to get out to the horses on Monday. Tomorrow I will be tossing stuff (& "stuck"). Time will tell. 

I din't cry much, I tossed it away. One day at a time. I won't apologize for not having a tidy few thousands stuck in the bank. I'm actually sick of posting this c..p, & son't want you'all to get sick of seeing it. I want to get back to horses...anyway I can.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Yea TJ
> 
> The world is full of supreme irony. They have 2 acres for sale now. The only problem if someone had been over there for the past two days, they probably would be a meth addict from breathing their burn pile smoke. I'll tell you one thing, you would think you were in heaven compared to town. We could go riding and you could get a horse that was gentle enough to pull one those things the native American used behind their horse to carry stuff around so if I fell off Red and couldn't get up, you could just haul me home. Then we could just call the paramedics to patch me up. There would be no stopping us. lol I know, I getting ready to go on a rant, so I'll stop:lol:
> 
> I hope things are improving. Keep looking for those silver linings in your clouds. I had even thought about you discretely seeing if Janice would consider letting you get a camper and hook up there. Just a thought. By discretely I don't want to get you in trouble with her or anything.


Ellen, I'd be there in a minute if I could. That prairie Native American thing is called a "travois" (from the French, obviously, don't know how); while I got you on it, while calling for paramedics (cell phone in pocket on trails, firm believer), I'd be doing vitals, assessing injuries, jamming something to hold c-spine, tell you stop hollering & hold still, control bleeding, & generally be a very good EMT (if I suspected pelvic injury, you'd get wrapped up tight, if I had to cut a rein to do it, & if femur injury, you'd be really p'od, 'cuz would have to yank that leg straight out & secure it.) Hah, so there. But, you'd live 'till paramedics got to us.

On the realistic note: no, no way is that possible at Janice's. I can't go buy a trailer in the first place, & it's too far from work (& out on the prairie..wide open winter storms, that's why my little dream is a little place in between me & her place).

I saw, briefly enough to make me cry, the postings today. I LOVE that "little house"; I've seen pictures of that before. Yes, that would be me, w/four acres. The only post I saw that I couldn't go for was SueC's wonderful idea of the traveling housesitting. I wouldn't have wanted to do that 20 years ago. I'm a homebody.

I stopped here, w/Ellen's post, before reading all again, but believe I neglected to explain things clearly, perhaps in a need to not humiliate myself. many of these loving suggestions still need $$$, which I don't have. Period. I had to put a hardcopy of a report on the desk of the director I've mentioned willing to help me a bit w/$ to find another place to live, & saw a placard on her bookcase "Think Outside Of The Box" (it's been there for years, have seen it before, but never really noticed it 'till today). Took a pic of it & put it on my cell phone desktop. Then, since it was hailing, I took the patrol car into an underground garage to check in here...& wanted to cry. I admit I lost a bit of what I've managed to gain, head/emotion wise yesterday, but have worked very hard today to get it back. But, still faced w/the fact; I'm in the box, but outside of the box still takes $$$.

Since assuming the loan on "my" condo" would be like the stupidest thing ever (& thinking I could then sell it at a loss, just to have that $$$ to go to where I'd like to be [lol! At this exhausted moment, I'd haul off in a year to join Ms Ellen!] would be just as stupid), I have to look at Reality. That director will help me move to another apartment. If the bank says I CAN assume the loan, I'll have to make the decision to move to another apartment, (or take on this White Elephant that every savvy person here has said "Run away!", & persist in some notion that I can turn it to my advantage somehow).

I'm believing in Right Place Right Time. I'm not going looking anywhere tomorrow, as saving my gas to get out to the horses on Monday. Tomorrow I will be tossing stuff (& "stuck"). Time will tell. 

I din't cry much, I tossed it away. One day at a time. I won't apologize for not having a tidy few thousands stuck in the bank. I'm actually sick of posting this c..p, & son't want you'all to get sick of seeing it. I want to get back to horses...anyway I can.


----------



## tjtalon

Sorry, double post, apologies.


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> HP, you literally read my mind!! I've seen a ton of 'tiny home/living off the grid' videos on youtube, and frankly, it would be the ultimate answer for many with a 'Pioneering Spirit'
> Awesome that you've already found a window of opportunity already in the midst of this frustration-_the very best of luck!!!!_


I love this, I want this...:-|


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Isabella was totally sound today. And she wanted to "go". We did quite a bit of cantering. The most I have ever done bareback. I have discovered that cantering bareback is much easier than trotting bareback! We even got the correct leads today. Woohoo!


I have a lesson scheduled Monday, after mucking (fingers crossed Miss Bailey has been sorted out). I want to do the lesson bareback, get into Bailey. When I can canter (my big "bugaboo" that I need to over some), I want to do that bareback, too. Depends on Janice, of course, & her reading of where I'm at.

Above all, all this life-changing weirdness & stress & learning how to deal w/ the stress (thank you, Nicker) WILL NOT keep me away from the horses; I refuse. I "quit" 10 yrs ago, at age 50, won't do it again, unless some big Angel slaps me off the back of one & says "Ok, that's enough, you're done". It would have to be a very obvious message.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- Have you ever heard of Tiny Houses? Google it. There are many people who choose not to have a mortgage so they are building homes in many styles, lots on trailer frames. So cute and inventive. I thought of this for you. It's not everyone's cup of tea. If only you could find some land to put one on!!!


HP, I didn't google this, as why make me cry, but did put it in MyDocs. An woman can dream.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> Tjtalon - how are you hanging in there? Any new thoughts or ideas?


In "holding pattern". Going to just work on clearing out unneeded stuff tomorrow. Going out to the horses on Monday. Then, go fro there.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, my horse has also been being a turd lately. Do you think it could be the phase of the moon?


Celeste you may have a point cause normally he will do as I ask even after being left. There is a full moon and SWMBO has been seen running around the paddocks baying at the moon, he may be following her example.:shock::lol::lol:
I should have put that together.

Ill start the trailer loading each night after work and see how he goes. It could also be a little bit of you aren't the boss of me as well. I went in to take the bridle off a few minutes ago and he was quiet so the morning being tied up may have impressed upon him. It is a bit annoying as I needed a ride today for my own confidence. 

Elk/Wapiti They are a big animal but I have not seen a stag so could not say how tall at the shoulder but 5ft plus would be getting close. Ill do a measure when we get one.

TJ the condo is it in a good part of town, you mention taking on the mortgage so what's left to pay as against its resale value and would that mean you would be getting the condo much cheaper than its purchase price, and the present owner having to take the loss.

From where I sit. If you get it for less than the present re-sale value, and the area is o/k and the repayments are no more expensive than rent or less and its in good condition why not stay or is there something I have missed. So sit down, become a man for a time by taking out the emotive elements, crunch the numbers, and look at it in a cold business attitude. WHATS IN IT FOR ME. 

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> Stan, are your elk the same size as ours here in N MI/Canada? Typically 6 ft at the shoulder and a lot of meat for the freezer. Sorry to hear Bugs still has some 'bugs to get smoothed out'.... remember, "Patience is a virtue/Patience is a virtue"....


 
Elk /Wapiti. I did some searching and the wapiti size is a round 1000lb with a trophy head of 12 points and height and spread of 150cm that's just under 5 foot. That makes it similar to the size of the Roosevelt elk the biggest of the species. I understand the herds in the south island are the only free range elk outside the USA and Canada. Hunting in NZ is by ballot and on foot only. No motorised transport of any kind, Did not see any reference to horses. Also hard country to hunt in no plains, all mountains.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> TJ the condo is it in a good part of town, you mention taking on the mortgage so what's left to pay as against its resale value and would that mean you would be getting the condo much cheaper than its purchase price, and the present owner having to take the loss.
> 
> From where I sit. If you get it for less than the present re-sale value, and the area is o/k and the repayments are no more expensive than rent or less and its in good condition why not stay or is there something I have missed. So sit down, become a man for a time by taking out the emotive elements, crunch the numbers, and look at it in a cold business attitude. WHATS IN IT FOR ME.
> 
> Cheers all


Actually, Stan, that's what I've been thinking (of course, it depends on the bank saying if I can assume or not); if I can get this White Elephant, w/no deposit required (needs AC, dishwasher, new carpet, paint), then sell "as is"(talking next year, after proving payments): I can go forward, at close to age 61. It's still in a decent part of town. Payments would be lower than my rent, then I'd have to figure in Home Owner fees & property taxes. Run away or no, if the bank says "yes", that's the question. If "yes", maybe not "look a gift horse in the mouth". Someone w/$$ in the bank would look at this quite differently, reasonably so. I honestly don't want to go to some apt, pay for it, .....

I wish I knew the answer now. Need to wait on the bank decision. Stan's quote "what's in it for me?" is what has been in the back of my head, w/the "what if?" of bank decision. No, I don't want this present condo forever, this is not my dream domicile. I've dealt w/the above "needs" for several years. It's not gangbanger territory(yet, closing in, but some years away,a few, anyway; kind of a "bubble" right here).

Stan, if the bank says "yes", I'll be paying less, to the bank & HOA (& stash for taxes) than I'm paying for rent right now. Not much less, but less.

I'm rambling now, thinking while typing. I do have a "think like a man" bent in my female brain. Gonna crunch some #'s tomorrow while cleaning up some stuff I've needed to do anyway. Holding Pattern, 'till it's not.

As previously stated, really am tired of spilling this mess here, but wanted to respond to Stan's input. Tomorrow I just want to get needed things done, plus the other stuff as I can, & get out to Janice's in decent shape Monday. Weather predicted warm (80s) & windy. Do my muck chores, get my lesson,meet the new Arab mare.

(Thank you everyone for your input, every moment & all advice has been taken in).

I might be not rich at all, but w/horses am with you'all.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Sounds like you and Stan has zeroed in on a good strategy. Sorry about all the hype from this direction. Guess I just hated to see you under so much duress. The main thing is to find a way of dealing with things to take the stress off of you. I hope blue skies are just around the corner from you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, since I am the next to post, I will not mention your 'situation'.:wink:

How about a funny story instead?:lol:

My mom just recently bought a new little pure bred goat. She spunky and has buds of horns on her head. (most of her goats are dehorned.) So every once in a while, we hear Chevy yep!:lol: Riza, the goat is butting her.....here come to find out.......Chevy, being a puppy, likes to chew on her horns and ear tag!!!:shock::lol:

So apparently, when she's had enough of the tug-a-war....she butts Chevy! :rofl:

I havent' had the heart to put Maggie's toy chest away, so I dug through it (crying) and found some toys she didn't care for and gave them to CHevy. The one I recently gave him has tennis balls attached to come tug-a-war strings. He carries it around like a prized possession.  Makes me giggle. 

Koolio, speaking of....I hear ya about the aging dog. I would say the last two summer we knew it may be one of the last. WE called them the 'summer of the Shacky' (our pet name for Maggie). We took her EVERYWHERE, and made special days just to take her where she would love to go....hiking, state parks, etc. Glad I did it. Lot's of special memories.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dirt bags.......hmmm what can I say....they were at it again yesterday after i posted!:shock: Well, actually, I was moinding my own business when my other neighbor called and asked if I saw what was going on over there. (Apparently sometime during the previous day BOTH the boyfriend/girlfriend showed up....no car)

So I peeked out the window.....low and behold, a cop car and ambulance!:shock: I couldn't see too much b/c of the bush, but i could tell that they ended up putting the 'boyfirned' on the gurney and took him away....he had been standing, so I don't know what was going on.:evil:

My guess....drugs or he's enough of a nut job to 'try to commit suicide' to scare her back....b/c there she stood...as we all suspected. Woman like her are always influenced back. Grow some BEEP!:evil:

Next time I loooked over, exhusband is there. When I returned from the barn, nobody was there...looks semi-vacated...but bikes remain laying on the sidewalk, windows still open and lights still on. DIRT BAGS!

Ya know...this is what we joke about as a 'working class' neighhborhood. We all work, and work hard...most people work at the local schools, nurses, or run their own small businesses.....these jack a**es do absolutely NOTHING. :evil::evil:

I just want to tape a sign to their door....you are not welcome here....GET OUT! 

Sorry for the rant! :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, back to the topic at hand...horses.

Stan, you better get up on Bugs, or you WILL lose confidence...said by a person who quickly loses her if out of the saddle to long....:wink:

So yesterday was the prettiest day ever. I wanted to RIDE. M and i had talked about riding together, but I wasn't counting on her, so I trekked out on my own. 

Tried out my new Tush Cush...and can i tell you???? It is a DREAM!! :thumbsup: Instantly I could feel comfort. I rode over an hour and never scootched in my seat! By the end, I could start to feel my one seat bone, but I thought that was good!

Now, of course as fate would have it....now that my tush feels good, my horse does not!:lol::-( I was halfway around my loop when I noticed Jay was putting my effort into using his front end. I put him in a trot and UGH, gimpy!

Right at this time M was texting me to set up a ride.:-( I thought, well I could push him a little, but by the time I got back, he was a teeny bit swollen in his front fetlock and was favoring it. THIS is something he doens't do....he's a horse that deals with pain, so then I knew....

I called off the ride.

I rubbed him down, taped him up and buted him. I will bute again this morning.

Honestly, I think he was just 'horsing' around and pulled something. I will try him out this glorious sunny morning, and see how he is. No more swelling at dinner time.

Since I was so beside myself about not getting to ride with M. I pulled out the ATV. (mine is over at my mother's) I was ridng around her place, and she decided to join me. We had a BLAST! I bet we rode for a good 45 minutes. DH is always...don't get it dirty, I just washed it....HAHAHAH that's a joke, I"m all about MUD. I told him to blame my mother that it's covered....she led us through a really mucky spot. I thought for sure I was stuckk!:lol::lol: NOpe! THis girl got herself out! :wink: Fun stuff!

Gotta go....Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there! 

Ride strong everyone!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Father's Day








Beautiful weather here near DC.
Last night out on the deck, Crown, cigar, and about 62 degrees.
I wish I was camping, those cool nights are very relaxing.

Opened all the windows yesterday, ran a few of the paddle fans.
What a pleasant break from the high eighties and high humidity.

Someone here mentioned frost!:shock:

Back to horses.
I have been waking early lately due to morning traffic.
Usually between 5:00 to 5:30 am I can look out the window and see what's going on.
I've been catching all 4 horses stretched out laying down asleep.
Kind of neat, all in a circle, middle of the field, flat and out of it.
They must be quite content, not even keeping watch.
I tried a picture but too dark that early.

All local critters are in full swing now.
Raccoon, fox, no opossum yet, even noticed a few bats in the evening.
Lizards are almost in full swing, large females are about 2 feet.
Cats try to get them but quit after getting smacked with their tail.







Snakes are all about even seen several on the trails lately.
We have spooked many deer lately while they were bedded down during the day.
Have seen many beaver near the river lately, I believe their population is in decline though.

Yesterday was yard work, weed whacking and poison ivy removal.
Today I suppose yard work will continue.
Elephant ears have broke ground about 12" now, not pic worthy yet.

Good Day All!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Gimpy horse thoughts.

My wife's quarter horse, now 10 years old, does not appreciate getting a trim.
If I or farrier trim her (we have tried both ways) she is a total gimp for 2 or 3 days.
We never pare the sole, flat trim with a mild mustang roll on edges.
I have to trim her on a Monday so she will be good to ride by Saturday.
Is this strange or have others seen similar?

NM: Did you just get this horse shod?
I thought you mentioned borium?

Reference link: Articles by Bob Smith

Borium: Application

1. Borium is tungsten carbide particles in a brass or mild steel matrix. On the hardness scale it is just below the diamond. Borium can be purchased in ‘sticks’ as fine as sand and as course as a piece of gravel. Horseshoe borium is a screen size 8 or 10 and is usually applied with an oxy-acetylene torch.
Borium is the most popular traction device for road horses or horses ridden in very rocky terrain. It does not have an application for normal, pleasure riding on a trail or in arenas.

Borium can be applied to your horse's shoes in several ways. One method is to apply the borium in toe and heel spots. This application is for riding in ice or cross-country. The spots dig into the ice or turf and prevent slipping. It would be contraindicated for every day riding on normal riding surfaces. This application elevates the horse’s feet on to three or four small areas of shoe/ground contact. Prolong wearing of shoes with this type of borium application can cause corns and other caudal heel pain problems as well as slips on very hard surfaces.

Another method is to apply the borium to the entire outer ground surface of the shoe. This method is used for horses traveling on the road, police or carriage horses. It provides traction and more shoe/ground contact than the spot method.

All traction causes stress and strain on the horse’s joints. Sometimes the benefits outweigh the negative effects because traction can stop a dangerous slip or fall as on icy surfaces, on cross-country courses or in jumping events on turf. However, too much traction or inappropriately applied traction can be very harmful to your horse.

You are right in your understanding that horses feet ‘slide’ after ground contact, hind feet much more than front. Traction devices hold the horse’s foot in place and create stress in the fetlock joint and more seriously the hock. You can observe professional football players changing their shoes to gain more or less traction depending on the surfaces where they are playing. Many an athlete’s career, man and horse, has ended with the foot holding to the ground, not giving or slipping because of too much traction, as the body passes over it causing tearing of ligaments and cartilages.
Because of it’s hardness borium can also be a hazard to those horses that interfere, overreach or scramble in the trailer. A misstep can cause an injury to the lower leg or coronary band. A coronary band that is severed by the horse stepping on himself with borium shoes will produce a lifetime of scar tissue on the hoof.

Your horse’s five-year old bow should not be a factor in having or not having borium. I do not see any reason why your horse would have a problem making the transition from borium to plain shoes unless you are asking him to aggressively ‘crash’ through any and all terrains.
Horses that are ridden on a variety of surfaces are better off having their shoes drilled and tapped so the owner can add or remove the traction devices as needed. Screw in caulks come in a variety of sizes, shapes and heights, including borium tipped. The horse owner can apply and remove them with a simple wrench.

Don’t expect your farrier to carry caulks for you. Unless your farrier works a lot of jumping shows he/she is unlikely to carry an inventory.
I would have difficulty justifying any type of traction device on a dressage horse. I very rarely apply any type of traction shoe to a dressage horse. Once in a great while there may be a young, lower level horse that needs to be shod with concave stock (like a rim shoe) to give him some confidence in movement, but after several shoeings this type of shoe is removed and a plain shoe is applied. Dressage horses spend their lives working off their back end. Traction just increases the potential for injury in fetlocks and hocks.

In defense of your farrier you need to decide what type of discipline you would like participate with your horse. It is very difficult and quite unfair to ask your farrier to shoe your horse one way for any and all types of riding. If you have a dressage horse and expect him to last a long time and progress through the levels then treat him like a dressage horse. Take it easy on the trails and on the roads and you should be fine with plain shoes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, yes he was shod last Saturday, and yes he put smal dabs of borium on the backs of his shoes since I do a lot of road riding.

I held off getting him shoes b/c I felt like he had been riding fine barefoot, but recently it seems he's been picking up stones, so I thought it best to put the shoes back on.

Honestly, the gimpiness could be anything...they tend to horse around in the fields....and.he's a toe walker, meaning he generally walks toe to heel, so that means there is something going on too...he's been x-rayed, and nothing major, but a small amount of scar tissue.

He was a cow horse from what I know...rode hard all his life. I already know this is something we will deal with all his life, and that is OK. How often am I complaining of pain? LOL

Generally I find, if I am sore, he is too!:lol: But gosh, my tush cush is sure helping!!

We rode 2 1/2 hours this morning. Just a nice slow walk. He was buted, but no swelling and seemed fine. Just flat surface too. If I had felt that was too much for him, I would have turned back. 

Over the last year...literally TODAY is the day I had him delievered!!! I've learned enough about him that I know when to push it and when not to. 

We are perfect for each other...but have leg issues. LOL

Now, just need to get that saddle thing figured out. My butt is liking my sister's saddle, but i noticed a couple dry spots on him....that hasn't happened before, so I will keep tabs on that....gosh, I wish things were easy. :wink:

I have a friend who is currently riding in ND. When they get back they MAY sell their Tucker. I asked to try it to buy it....keep your fingers crossed!

Gotta get ready for some company.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Celeste you may have a point cause normally he will do as I ask even after being left. There is a full moon and SWMBO has been seen running around the paddocks baying at the moon, he may be following her example.:shock::lol::lol:
> I should have put that together.
> 
> Ill start the trailer loading each night after work and see how he goes. It could also be a little bit of you aren't the boss of me as well. I went in to take the bridle off a few minutes ago and he was quiet so the morning being tied up may have impressed upon him. It is a bit annoying as I needed a ride today for my own confidence.
> 
> Elk/Wapiti They are a big animal but I have not seen a stag so could not say how tall at the shoulder but 5ft plus would be getting close. Ill do a measure when we get one.
> 
> TJ the condo is it in a good part of town, you mention taking on the mortgage so what's left to pay as against its resale value and would that mean you would be getting the condo much cheaper than its purchase price, and the present owner having to take the loss.
> 
> From where I sit. If you get it for less than the present re-sale value, and the area is o/k and the repayments are no more expensive than rent or less and its in good condition why not stay or is there something I have missed. So sit down, become a man for a time by taking out the emotive elements, crunch the numbers, and look at it in a cold business attitude. WHATS IN IT FOR ME.
> 
> Cheers all


I hope you do get one, Stan, and have help hauling it in! Yes, they are huge here in N MI, and then larger still, there's the moose. DH gets 2 deer each season, but 1 elk (special permits required also) would be more than the equivalent. The elk is my favorite of the undulates, as I love the majestic antlers growing behind their heads. I have one embroidered on my uniform, and wear it with pride. Best of luck with your hunt! 

Here's a mediocre photo displaying my beloved elk....


----------



## Northernstar

Both DS's have left, and have to get out to feed the horses (who are staring at the house this minute!-much needed rain coming tonight!!

Found an old print-out from the '90's that an old Nature Center Supervisor passed down-we worked so hard, and he, the hardest of all. He had a wonderful sense of humor, and I'll say goodnight as I share...enjoy!

*"The following were actually taken from ads in newspapers".......
*
*Amana washer $ 100
Owned by clean bachelor who seldom washed.

*Snow blower for sale... Only used on snowy days.

*Free puppies: 1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 Sneaky Neighbor's dog

*Bill's septic cleaning, "We haul American Made Products"

* Hummels-largest selection ever-"If it's in stock, we have it!"

*Georgia Peaches- California grown... .89 cents lb.

*Free 1 can of pork & beans with purchase of 3 BR 2 Bath home


Just a few.... I'll be sure to share more!

Heading out to feed 3 lovely mares and give/receive kisses 


A VERY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL!!!


----------



## Northernstar

*** Correction-egads!! _Ungulates_.. I'd better get some sleep


----------



## tjtalon

I feel like I should apologise to everyone, I think I came off rude in my last post. Didn'
t mean to. Everyone gave such good advice & ideas, & I didn't want to admit that I simply have no money. It was a very bad week. I'm sorry if I offended anyone w/what might have looked like rudeness or dismissal of advice given in helpful kindness. When I peeked outside the box I saw "oh, that takes money. I don't have any" (but I'm sure my blinders are still on, there's something I have yet to think of..) Anyway...in waiting mode, & have to stop beating myself up while I wait. Please forgive whatever needs forgiven.

But today is HorseMonday. I'm going to go out to Janice's & try to forget everything else for several hours. Since a nite shift girl is on vacation, I'm not in to work tomorrow 'till 1pm, so may hang out longer today & watch Marcos's lesson on Spirit.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

Since yesterday was Father's Day, my big brother and my nephew came up to see my dad. Whenever any of the siblings come, sans the one that lives here, I go too.

It was a really nice quiet day w/o dad's DW. Dad wasn't all together with it, but we sat and chitchatted amonst ourselves, or just sat there in the slow quiet pace of the nursing home.

Had my borther for a cook out and pulled out an OLD photo album so my nephew (19) could see shots of his dad as well as Papap in days gone by.

It was a good time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

As we went through that old album....I found my favorite photo of my dad and I. My memories don't included a lot of lovey-dovey stuff from my dad....he wasn't a guy who showed much emotion....so I think that is why I love this captured moment so much.

It was taken in 1972, I was 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I didn't take offense, I get it.....sometimes you just want to stop talking and thinking about it....

DH does the same to me....sometimes we'll just be sitting there, and I am in a peaceful mood, and he'll ask...How do you feel about your dad in a nursing home? or How are you feeling about Maggie?

Honestly after a while of talking about things so emotional....you just want to let go and NOT THINK!

And so many of us here want to help, that the ideas go flying.

Let us know when you want us to throw our two cents in again.:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I didn't take offense, I get it.....sometimes you just want to stop talking and thinking about it....
> 
> DH does the same to me....sometimes we'll just be sitting there, and I am in a peaceful mood, and he'll ask...How do you feel about your dad in a nursing home? or How are you feeling about Maggie?
> 
> Honestly after a while of talking about things so emotional....you just want to let go and NOT THINK!
> 
> And so many of us here want to help, that the ideas go flying.
> 
> Let us know when you want us to throw our two cents in again.:wink:


Anytime. All the time...if everyone throws in 2 cents.... I'll put it in the piggy bank:lol: Then maybe things will start making cents to me. Sound like the centsable thing to do


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is a picture frome my ride yesterday.

We went down a dirt road a wee bit further than I have gone before. This field was just really pretty....I suspect it was the day in general. Cool, low humidity, cloudless....

Sometimes I let Jay make the decision of where we head...meaning I know he gets bored walking the roads all the time, and he for some reason likes to 'trail blaze' down different driveways or openings in fields.

That is what happened here. The field hadn't been touched yet, and there was an opening, so he took it....he's funny, he looks around, inspecting things....curious I guess is a good word. 

On the way home, there were openings in the woods where the Amish are logging....out of no where, he veered into the woods checking out the logging roads!:shock::lol::lol:


MR, about feet again....you asked if others had issues like your wife's horse. I am aware of others who's horses are sensitive for up to a week or so after being shod. Sometimes, like with Jay, he has had, and always will have thrush, so trims may open up a pocket of thrush, thus making things tender.

Do you shoe your horses or do you go barefoot?

I swear putting shoes on Jay makes him gimpy....borium or not....this is what happened last summer too, and why I hesititated to put shoes on this summer....but I thought it would be better than stones stuck up there and causing possible major problems.:shock: I can't win for losing......

I'm gong to try a quick spin today to see how he is w/o Bute and after the long ride yesterday.

Found out my dad and sister used borium on their shoes for years b/c they lived in the suburbs and did basically only road riding. Can be tough on the joints, but also saves pulled muscles and ligaments from sliding across the road.:shock:

Also, for our circumstance, we are trying to bring Jay's heels up to his toes....when I got him his toes were very long and the vet recommeneded, based on x-rays to bring his angle up more.

That could be the cause of his tenderness too....change of angle. Could this be the case for your wife's horse too?


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, found this.......


Sore After Shoeing


I'm going to see how Jay is this morning....if not better, I may meander down and say something.

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, I see there has been a fair amount of activity while I was out of town this weekend. Glad for that. 

I highly recommend any of you who get a chance to attend or participate in one of these ACTHA events to do so. It was a BLAST!!!!!

I posted a lot of pics in the trail section and won't bombard you all with as many, but here are a few to show the beautiful scenery on the trails.

Little Man did terrific on the trails and even bareback except for the Spanish Pole and loading to go home. He was an absolute pill to load. I have never had that much trouble with him and when I unloaded him at the farm I tried to load him right back up. He wouldn't go so I worked him with no luck so he got high tied to the side of the trailer til I unloaded all the tack. Tried to load him again and he reluctantly popped right in and stood quietly for about 2 minutes then we unloaded and went to the barn. He has bullied most all of the owners before me and still thinks he is the leader over humans while being submissive to Trusty in the pasture.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I had my parents and two nieces here from AZ this weekend. It was so nice to have family around. I think this is the first Fathers Day in decades that I have been able to spend with my dad. It is also the first in about 5 years my kids have spent with DH (he is usually on an annual bike trip). We made a lovely breakfast, rode the horses, spent some time outside, did some shopping and went for dinner. My nieces also got to ride the quad and the dirt bikes around the yard. They like it here...

Now it is back to school for the last week of teaching before exams. Only 5 days left to teach and then exam supervision is easy.

I wanted to share a quick pic of my lilacs this morning. I didn't prune out the old flower seeds, so they aren't their best, but not bad. The peonies are waist high and will flower in the next couple of weeks. Everything is about 2-4 weeks late this year, but finally coming.









Anyways, have a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is fine. Hope everyone got some good riding time in.
Looks like Roaddy takes the prize for riding time. 

Rick, it looks like yall had a really good time. I like the close up of you with your new hat. You really look spiffy.

Red gets that dominant attitude with me and that's when joining up and doing round pen work gets his attitude readjusted and shows him that I am the leader not him.

TJ No apology necessary to me. I would say that you are in the middle of a crisis. But, I know you will land on your feet. I am afraid that I get carried away when I try to help. I can be more of a distraction than help. Please know that my intentions are always for the best. I hope HorseMonday goes really good. I know that's where you find a great deal of inner peace.

koolio Beautiful liacs. You guys are really giving me some great landscaping ideas!

I found a rat snake coiled up on one of the 2 x 4 s in my barn wall. He's a welcomed sight. My 4 golden girls are big enough to be out of his reach. My barnswallow babies might not be, but their location I believe will make them safe. 

The hay guy called and I am going to pick up 105 bales of coast burmuda sp? They will load it, but somehow I alone will be faced with the challenge of unloading. I borrowed a neighbors 16 ft trailer, and I told him that it might take me a few days to unload. I will have to pace myself.:wink: If it doesn't turn dry, I will get another 100 bales from the guy I got it from last year. His is not pure so I can mix the 2 when I feed, because the coastal is very fine hay and I don't want to colic Red. If I can get a couple of round bales from my inlaws, then I believe I will be set for the winter.

My green beans will be ready to pick in the next couple of days. The plants are pretty heavily loaded so maybe I will get several quarts. These beans are stringless. I really am happy with this variety. Three squash plants survived the cutworms and are putting on little squash. My tomatoes look good, and there seem to be many tomatoes on them. We will see. P and I dug 3 potato plants and got a fair share. We felt that another 2 weeks would be good.

I already feed, and my 4 babies are running with the big chickens. Of course, they are confined in a safe area. When I let the big girls go eat grass and scratch for bugs, they do not go. I scared to death to let the older ones out. These babies got me thru the trauma of losing those others. They seem to be mixing pretty well, with an occasional peck to show them where they are in the chicken hierarchy. They are beautiful girls. I am so partial to this breed of chicken. 

I am going, my little 80 something lady next door is have a delimma with her cloths washer. I told her I would see if I could help. I have learned that calling cust. serv. gets pretty good results. When I had to adjust the temp on my shower and tub faucet, that's what I did. The faucets are the kind where you have one handle for the water so you have to set the temp. I did it. wow :shock: scary!!!!

Have a good one.


----------



## Roadyy

Wanted to share a couple more pictures with you.


These are the chicks and how much they have grown since I got them as little babies.










This is how I relaxed yesterday morning after getting a couple hours of shut eye. My youngest grandson, Bentley.











Here is our forecast for today..


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Bentley is so cute. What a good looking grandson. I know your proud of him. The chickens will be laying in another 3 or 4 mos. Love those colors. You need some Buff Orphingtons. And last but not least, looks like a hot, but clear weather for riding. Maybe your horses will get a rest next week:lol:


----------



## Tesslea

Northernstar, I love that photo. It is encouraging... we spent Father's day at the kids house, they bbqed for their Dad's. I spent a lot of my time with Bay and while I had her out for a walk to graze and handle her my DH had our daughter get her gelding out and DH walked him out for a graze too! It was very nice to see him taking an interest in what I was doing. We are still in the process of fencing much of the property and I like to take her down into the gulley, lots of yummy stuff down there to eat and it is cool down there, which in Central Texas is not easy to find this time of year. It also gives me a chance to just be with her, handling her, she is beginning to realize I won't harm her or let anything else do so. We had a nice day and I got some riding in on Shelby's gelding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

Had a great ride this morning!

Jay rode perfectly. Could be some bute still in his system, but all in all he did terrific. The calmest he's ridden in a while. He's been seeing ghosts ever since that runner scared him a couple weeks back....today he was the Jay I know and love....totally loose rein, pleasure jog, head hung low in comfort.

Rainn seems to be itching less, and her hair is returning to her face. Yea!! That does lead me to believe she has an allergy to a spring weed.

It's HOT and sultry here.....humidity is cause pop up rain showers. It's to be like this all week. Oh well....it is summer and it's better than that -30 stuff we had at one point.

Koolio....you're almost there!!!

Ellen, oh my you guys' veggies are so far ahead! Our strawberries are now in. Nothing better than our state strawberries. I just like to eat them out of the basket. I'll have to buy some on the way out to the barn tonight.

MR, what is this elephant ear you keep speaking of?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a sweat mark picture from today. Everything looked good, i think. I moved the saddle just hair back than normal. AND I didn't lift up on the pad like I have been. Meaning....i watched a video of saddling ahorse. She suggested after you put the saddle on, to lift up on the pad in the front to give a little wiggle room, b/c when you sit down it pushes it down more....well, I've been doing that, cause it makes sense, but I always went hmmmm because when I do, he lifts his head a little....makes me wonder if when I do that it doesn't lift his hair a bit and that would cause pulling if you ask me.

AND, my pad, which is a good one, has a hole where the withers go so....I wouldn't think there would be much pressure. 

You can see a white mark way up on his shoulders where whoever had him prior to me really rode with the saddle too far up!

All for now.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

A little roll after our ride.:lol::lol:

Notice the white marks where the girth goes....again, whoever had him had the girth WAY too tight, causing the white marks.


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Had a great ride this morning!
> 
> Jay rode perfectly. Could be some bute still in his system, but all in all he did terrific. The calmest he's ridden in a while. He's been seeing ghosts ever since that runner scared him a couple weeks back....today he was the Jay I know and love....totally loose rein, pleasure jog, head hung low in comfort.
> 
> Rainn seems to be itching less, and her hair is returning to her face. Yea!! That does lead me to believe she has an allergy to a spring weed.
> 
> It's HOT and sultry here.....humidity is cause pop up rain showers. It's to be like this all week. Oh well....it is summer and it's better than that -30 stuff we had at one point.
> 
> Koolio....you're almost there!!!
> 
> Ellen, oh my you guys' veggies are so far ahead! Our strawberries are now in. Nothing better than our state strawberries. I just like to eat them out of the basket. I'll have to buy some on the way out to the barn tonight.
> 
> MR, what is this elephant ear you keep speaking of?


This is Elephant Ear plants.


----------



## Roadyy

I always lift the pad up there to allow some room for movement and to keep from pulling hair or mane. I use the wither blanket on Doc with his thinner body and still pull up a bit for Amber. Trusty has the blanket with the loose section that goes over the withers and I always make sure it is loose before cinching. I use a foam and blanket on Little Man and again I push them up into the saddle at the mane.

Glad Jay is doing so much better. They say if they roll all the way over then they aren't back sore, but it they only try to roll half way then shift to roll on the other side then that is a sign of back soreness.


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up, just now. So many great pictures! Rick, I would've loved that ride., & Tracey, I love lilacs! How pretty, right outside your door. Nicker, that Jay of yours looks happy in his roll (a girth would have to be pulled up pretty rotten tight to leave white hair, right? OUCH.)

I put on the saddle pad just right today on Bailey, then Janice showed me, again [I'm slow, w/that, & figgin' the girth strap thing]), how to position the saddle & give it a bit of a rock to settle. She's said she puts the girth a bit tighter for me, that an experienced rider can have it looser; but guess it's not TOO tight, as a couple of times, during lessons, she has me stand up in my left stirrup to adjust the saddle for even, as I guess I lean into my right side (a thing we're working on to correct).

Ellen, the only "distraction" you are to me is wishing I could run down the road & visit!

Was a very good HorseMonday, will post that in a few minutes.

The baby robins are gone, but Mom Robin came back this morning (only knew that because Savannah was up on the cat perch eyeballing the area). Go figure. It's seems too late for a 2nd nesting event.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Yes those are elephant ears!

NM: I don't shoe any of the horses.
During the summer I really don't need to trim, occasional filing.


----------



## tjtalon

I just spent 15 min on the HorseMonday saga of the week. Comp ate it, or something. Logged me out. Geez.


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, will try brief: mucked nicely, not too much. Addie/TommyRosie gone, will miss them/ Janice's new Arab mare coming in 2 days, new boarder today.

Walked, jogged, trotted, worked on turns, worked on my seat, did posting on a big trot.

All of the above had a ton of learning nuances, had to stop a lot to figure them out. I wasn't "up to it" (lesson in the first place) & did it anyway. I did good.

I had a lot more to share that got eaten.


----------



## tjtalon

Wanted to post a pic of Sibyl's Lucy, at the show. Please check Sibyl's HoofPrint blog for the recent story:


----------



## Happy Place

Monday is down in the books. No one got fired and I only have 4 days left. Tomorrow is graduation. Next week I won't know what to do with myself! I better get a horse to occupy my time :wink:. DH had a customer last week that had horses. He took pics and texted them to me. Customer said, yeah, horses are expensive. Grrr, I don't need that propaganda pushed at him LOL.

It's 90 and VERY humid today. My head is ready to split open I think. I have had a headache for 2 days and it's supposed to storm for the rest of the week. Does anyone else get headaches before it rains? My sinuses/allergies are like a weather vane.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> It's 90 and VERY humid today. My head is ready to split open I think. I have had a headache for 2 days and it's supposed to storm for the rest of the week. Does anyone else get headaches before it rains? My sinuses/allergies are like a weather vane.


I do. Plus my left hip & left ankle (worse funkied). Happy to hear no one got fired!!


----------



## Northernstar

HP, Yay! No one got fired! In your circumstance I would consider putting in my letter of resignation if that total jerk was coming back next year. With your education/resume, no doubt you could find something amicable.
I thought of you today, (fellow Michigander!) and had a chuckle as I enacted something in my mind.... What if you were to have your _6'7" husband_ come into your work place to bring you a 'file/notebook/whatever' that you 'forgot' right when the jerk co-worker who (yes, unprofessionally yelled @ you-in excusible!) was there? He wouldn't be such a 'big man' then, would he? Grrr! Jerks like that grind my gears.

Bummer that he heard the words, "Horses are expensive", but you can use me as an excuse...

"I know a gal in N MI who has 3 registered horses that were _given to her for_ _free_ as their owners could no longer have them- Home Depot has a payment plan for the barn, and TSC has lay away for other necessities. So you see? It's very doable,_ and just think of the smile on my face 24/7!_" Good Luck!


----------



## tjtalon

I wanted to post a pic or two today, as just wanted to. So, when I got to the tack shed which I saw had recently been cleaned up/tidy'd up, 2 took pics (tack shed etc is a trailer, pic'd both rooms. Janice's Fire attempts to enter when he thinks he can (he knows where the cookies I grains are), from what I hear, getting him turned around & back out is interesting!


----------



## tjtalon

oops, here' the 2nd


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, I love your lilacs! Yes, everything's a few weeks behind here too- what a wonderful 'mini family reunion' you had! I'll bet your AZ relatives felt refreshed to get away from the desert heat. 

Roadyy, what a sweet little grandson! You're the ultimate grandpa, and no doubt your daughter looks up to you immensely.... in the years to come, you'll proudly walk her down the aisle 

HP, yeah, crazy MI weather, eh? A few mornings ago I took a photo of frost on the roof, and was 35 deg doing chores-today was humid and 80's (not 90 like you, thank goodness! I'd melt.)

Here's a 35 deg photo from Thurs. a.m.


----------



## Northernstar

Now here's this a.m. (60 deg) with humidity visible over the forest (not a big deal to you southern folks, but I melt in this! haha)

** We too, are getting some t-showers all week, and need the rain! All Smokey The Bear signs say that it's very dry, and he's right.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - glad nobody got fired. Only a few more days! I only have 4 more teaching days, then exams. We WILL make it! (Hopefully without strangling anyone). If your DH complains about how expensive horses are just remind him that therapists and divorce lawyers are expensive, but a happy horse owning wife is PRICELESS! :lol:

Roadyy - it looks like you had a great time! Your weather looks far too hot for me though"

Northern star - we had a lovely weekend, but my parents kept commenting that they forgot their winter clothes. I thought it was a lovely almost summer weekend. 

Nicker - glad you had a good ride and that both you and Jay are more comfortable. Just a couple more weeks and I can join you on the deck for morning coffee (virtually that is).

Tjtalon - it sounds like you had a good horse Monday. Hold tight to those good experiences as they will get you through the week. Before you know it things will start looking up and you will be back in the sunshine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, just let me know...I'll put some extra coffee on for ya! :wink:

Here is a picture from tonight at the barn. Storms were skirting us, and I looked up and thought the clouds looked just beautiful.

Stanley, where you at...ya old coot? :wink: That horse didn't get the best of you did it?:lol::shock::wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stopped at TS on the way to the barn. Bought Jay this fly mask. On the way home, I stopped and bought Rainn one too. Had to see how the first one fit before I bought two...she's so much tinier then him. :lol: They both just let me put it on without complaint.  I'll keep them off at night, but use them during the day. Anyone else use fly masks?

Saw M leaving TS, so we stopped and chatted for quite a while. She looked at the pics of Jay from today...the sweaty ones and thought I could even get away with pulling his saddle a wee bit more off his shoulder blade. 

So...more saddle time! hahah actually I think I will take tomorrow off. I am a teeny bit sore. Different sore b/c this tush cush is really great, and I don't think I have ever sat so 'deep' in the saddle b/c of the comfort! So a different sore, a good one!

TJ, thought of you, as I was wondering if your seat issues weren't b/c of tenderness. I can't imagine your pelvis not giving you a bit of aches and pains. Huh? I'm wondering if it's something your should consider, since I've noticed a huge difference and notice how I sit 'deeper', when I already thought I was!:shock:


----------



## Stan

It's hump day tomorrow and we all know what that means don't we.


----------



## Stan

*The turd*

























The turd, tied up for 5 hours on Sunday after refusing to get in the float. He is fitted with his bitless and on reflection I should have gotten on him before letting him go.
See the ears slightly laid back and an annoyed expression. He was not impressed, even started to paw the ground up.

The weather is bad raining each day but this evening I went to see him he came to the fence but no greeting. Did not want to be petted on the face and he walked away eventually turning his back to me looking out over the paddock. I walked away feeling a little sad, don't like taking a hard line but he has to get it right. I have paid a lot of money to keep him and its not as a lawn mower. He has to earn his keep. I wonder what he would be saying if he could talk. Most likely one of the references SWMBO compares me too now and again.:lol::lol::lol: but she says it so nicely.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I havent' had the heart to put Maggie's toy chest away, so I dug through it (crying) and found some toys she didn't care for and gave them to CHevy. The one I recently gave him has tennis balls attached to come tug-a-war strings. He carries it around like a prized possession.  Makes me giggle.


When my mum's 17-year-old Border Collie had to be put down earlier this year, our Jess inherited all her toys, including a tennis ball that doesn't split down the middle, and a squeaky rubber toy. Jess likes all her "indoors" toys being kept in a row on one of the armrests of her armchair, so they are in view and she can choose one when she feels like playing. Funny dog! Also gets very excited when we replace a dead tennis ball - definitely gets the "new toy effect"!

I think you'll feel better watching Chevy play with than them just sitting there, good choice! 

Anything new on the puppy front or still on hold?


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Gimpy horse thoughts.
> 
> My wife's quarter horse, now 10 years old, does not appreciate getting a trim.
> If I or farrier trim her (we have tried both ways) she is a total gimp for 2 or 3 days.
> We never pare the sole, flat trim with a mild mustang roll on edges.
> I have to trim her on a Monday so she will be good to ride by Saturday.
> Is this strange or have others seen similar?


The sole will be closer to the ground after the trim and will be prone to "ouchies" especially on small sharp gravel. The area around the white line is particularly sensitive, and that area will always be soft after a trim. My Dad does farriery for racehorses and he always eases out a little of the sole near the white line, and lowers the white line a little, to reduce this problem, but to an extent there will be extra sensitivity until the horn hardens up with exposure to elements in a couple of days. It's best to stick to soft ground meanwhile or you can get stone bruising.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, yes he was shod last Saturday, and yes he put smal dabs of borium on the backs of his shoes since I do a lot of road riding.
> 
> I held off getting him shoes b/c I felt like he had been riding fine barefoot, but recently it seems he's been picking up stones, so I thought it best to put the shoes back on.


Ever tried hoof boots, NM71? I have Renegades for Sunsmart and they're great. He wears them when we do trails but he's barefoot at home and riding around the farm. They were pricey but worth it, easy to put on and take off, everything on them replacable (wires, velcro straps, heel captivators), and the shells have already lasted me three years, and that's on rough ground! They had paid for themselves after a year compared to the cost of having shoes put on.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> *"The following were actually taken from ads in newspapers".......
> *


:rofl:

Thank you, funny! And it reminds me of something we actually saw in our own local paper a few weeks ago:

"We are holding public workshops on preventing suicide in Mt Barker on Wednesday nights."

We idly wondered what was so awful about Wednesday nights in Mt Barker to drive people to such despair. Don't you love ambiguity!


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> View attachment 458130
> 
> 
> View attachment 458138
> 
> 
> View attachment 458146
> 
> 
> The turd, tied up for 5 hours on Sunday after refusing to get in the float. He is fitted with his bitless and on reflection I should have gotten on him before letting him go.
> See the ears slightly laid back and an annoyed expression. He was not impressed, even started to paw the ground up.
> 
> .


Stan

Buggs is really a nice looking horse, but I think he's going thru a phase like a kid will do now and again. He looks like he's coping an attitude. Can you talk to the trainer that worked with him? Don't wait, I would deal with what ever the problem is asap. I have become a believer in round pen work. Buggs needs to be put in his place. You remember when he tried to bite you on your head? Then, he got you in the pasture and started horsing around. If he made you get out of his way at any time, then he read that as submissiveness. He's watching you. Don't let him make you move, you make him move. He's taking a dominant stance with you. Just think about horses in the pasture setting and how they push each other around. You need to push him around alittle and don't let up until he shows some submissive signs like licking and chewing or carrying his head low. You don't have to hit him or anything unless he persists. Escalate you aggression in parallel with his. Then work into a hook on. If he's strong willed, you are going to have to be stronger. He may start testing while you are riding him soon. If you have to dismount because he misbehaves, make it unpleasant for him. Please look into round pen work and hooking on. Don't send him wrong signals like I did Red in ignorance.


----------



## Roadyy

I logged into to find 98 likes. I think something may have gotten screwed up in the site last night as that is just a crazy number. I can see 9 or 8 likes overnight and have seen 15 over a weekend, but 98 is shocking.


Tj, sorry your mindset was off for the lesson and the 3 amigos are gone from the barn. That tack room looks neat and I reminds me I really need to get some shelving and stands in mine for my tack. It is still scattered around the floor.

 HP, glad you are still employed and looking forward to summer.

NS, nice pics. Thanks for the compliments.

SueC, my farrier says the same thing about how she does trimming. She should be making an appearance soon for the boys.


I think the heat is really starting to set in with the boys so I will need to get the fans and brackets done in the stalls soon. When I fed them last night I left Doc locked in the stall to finish his PH while I ran to my EV/Outreach meeting on the other side of town. When I came back he had only eaten half and the other two were still in their stalls hanging out with him. I'm sure they were waiting for their flake, but even after I let Doc out they soon came back in the stalls. I will weld out the brackets this evening before going out there to spray the arena to kill off the grass coming in. Get the brackets and fans mounted when I'm done with that.


----------



## SueC

*Nude Crispbread Dancing*

Trawling through links from the IgNobel awards website, I chanced upon this on a Swedish news website:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxi7FTXSn_Y

It's Nude Dancing with Traditional Swedish Crispbread, on one of those TV Talent shows, and it's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. Now Swedes have etiquette about nudity, so you don't have to see any wedding tackle here, due to flawlessly applied and choreographed crispbread placement.

You'd never see anything like this on Australian talent shows, sadly. I'm not much of a talent show fan but this made me laugh.

If short sequences of bare bottoms offend you, don't watch it. ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, GREAT way to start my morning!:shock::rofl:

Stanley, Bugs does have a '******' of alook on his face!:shock: How could ya not love him tho? :lol:

Roaddy, what are you saying that it was too hot for them, so they stayed in?

Ellen, are out with me having coffee? How are your DBs (dirt bags)? According to the neighbor (they one who thinks I'm not spiritual.) they moved out. She said she saw the woman moving mattresses out. They must have booked it then b/c I had only been g one about 3 hours that day! They must not have much stuff....but of course there is still a laundry basket of clothes sitting by the door, a kid's bike....You know what kills me about them....they came to us on at least 3 occasions asking for either gas or a gas can to put gas in their car:shock:, yet the girl sat around and smoked like a chimney ALL the time! Cigarettes are expensive! Their priorities are all screwed up....hence the drama I guess!:?

But it's been nice and quiet, so maybe now TJ can move in.:wink: It's a nice little town, very inexpensive to live here! Close to town...could walk to TS, yet very peaceful!  AND....we make cookies for each other! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, yesterday I took out two beef bones that were still in the toy chest. I figured Chevy needed something to gnaw on. 

Next thing I knew Buck was barking and growling somethng fierce! Here, he must have gotten up (I didn't offer him one because he's old, and just lays around all day) and taken one of the bones for himself! hahaha It was TOO funny!

I attached a photo of the two. Can't remember if I shared this one or not...sorry if it's a duplicate. The big dog is Buck. He's 5 or 6 years old. He's always been a goat guard dog. have never been outside a fince until he was given to us. His previous owners moved to a warmer climate, so they gave him to mom when she bought the buck....seen in the back. His name is Mark. 

He's a really nice dog, and is very gentle with Chevy, who is all puppy! He is so cute to watch frolicking with the goats....chewing on Roxy's horns, etc. 

No talk about puppies. DH did thank me just recently for not pushing the issue. Honestly, I've kept myself pretty busy, so it's not quite the right time yet. I'm liking not having to worry about a puppy right now. I come and go as I please. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I don't think it was too hot for them as much as the fact that Doc was still in his stall eating and they were expecting something to eat as long as he had something to eat. Albeit they got just as much as he did and finished before him.lol They will go from standing in their stalls to the gate to his stall stand a couple of minutes glaring stink eyes at him then go back to their stalls to shoot me stink eyes.


----------



## SueC

Very cute, NM71! 

That Swedish dance number, part of the reason I think it's so funny is that it looks like the kind of thing a group of friends could have invented when having their healthy wholemeal lunch in the sauna. It has all these sorts of overtones. :rofl: I've got to say, it's enormous crispbread. I'm used to the small rectangular stuff myself, but they clearly couldn't have done it with that!

100km/h wind gusts here as a storm front pounds us, and we're watching _Lost in Translation_ this evening. I'm just going to nip out between downpours to feed the old fellow his supplements. (That's Romeo, not my husband, who is clearly allowed indoors! )

Good day to you all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wondered if anyone else still gave hay during summer. I split a square btw my two. My pasture isn't always the best, so I give them alittle to nibble on. They almost seem to expect it!:lol:

If it turns out as warm and humid as they call for today, I may give Rainn a bath. she's so oily from all the fly spray. 

Gotta rock and roll. Have a great everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

I am sitting here with my coffee as I type. Like the picture of the dogs. Pyranese sp? are nice dogs.

Re: dirt bags - mine are still there. Coming and going as if nothing ever happened. She smokes cigs too. Talked to her one time and she said she had copd. and was applying for disability. I could see misappropriate tax $$$$ flying out the window. I asked her if she smoked cigs (I could smell it on her) She gave me a sheepish look and said yes. I don't know. I spent the night worrying about getting a trailer for the hay because the neighbor that said he would loan me his never called me back when I called about coming to get it. My little ole neighbor next door asked about it and I told her I hadn't heard from him. He's bad to string ya along if he can. Its a power thing or something. I don't understand:? I told her that God always made a way. I was sitting here reading the posts and the phone rang. Sigh of relief it was him. Now I just need to get my hay l


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Going down the hill to town to get some chicken food and Jar lids. I think I got 4 or 5 quarts of green beans. Won't really know till I start to can them. Hopefully I will get several pickings off of these plants. The next thing to come in is my field peas. I have six rows (27 ft each) of them. My corn is a tasslin!! The tators will be dug in 2 wks. My pressure cooker is ready and awaitin. I am hoping to remove the beans when they play out and plant some butter peas. They are really good in soup. Make ya slap ya pappy:lol::lol::lol: Yeah like I said, by the end of summer, I will be ready for winter. REST! But, life is good on the farm I just hope our winter will be typical this year. Crawling under the house to wrap pipes last yr was traumatic. I got more gray hair and fine frown lines. When I pay off the litl ole peoples house next door, one thing I am going to do, is get me some moisture gup for my face. 

I got out in the yard and did some digging and transplantin. I have a white lilac bush that I trying to figure out what to do with it. My front porch is on a slope and I will have to be creative when landscaping in front of it. I have an emerald green thuga, sp? some beautiful daylilies, the lilac bush, and I am thinking about a hydranga bush. The soil is acid, so the blooms will be blue I believe. I am going to try to arrange the shrubs so their height will offset the slope giving a level appearance. Probably will be first spring project for 2015. Look out "Landscaping Rant":wink: 

Already fed the critters, last cup of coffee, and going down the mountain ch. food and jar lids. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

When my boys were on weak pastures then they got coastal/bahia hay 24/7. Now that they have lush green pastures that they will never be able to graze down I give them Trusty and LM a flake of PH every other day and Doc gets a flake every day.

I took Doc off MSM because the Senior feed had it and I didn't want to overload his system, but have noticed him stiff at the walk during Amber's lesson. After the first full lap of circles in the corners he loosens up, but I would rather him be comfy before then so DW is picking me up a 2lb tub of it today.

Doc isn't very interested in his PH this week for some reason. He picks at it, but didn't finish it and has been hitting the salt block hard after his grain feeding. I am keeping a close eye on him over the last 2 weeks and his vitals which are all normal. I may take some electrolytes tablets out to the barn to mix in his feed in the morning feedings just to give him a boost before the day gets so hot. See if that makes any difference. I'm also wondering if he is just bored since Amber is only riding him once a week. He gets so excited like at that time, but mopes around the rest of the week since I haven't had time to ride him out lately.





Just rambling here through my thoughts with my fingers. 


Oh, just contacted HR here at work to verify my vacation bank and I have 13 time/money and 18 time only days built up. I am taking the entire week of the 4th off to enjoy with my family.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, thought of you, as I was wondering if your seat issues weren't b/c of tenderness. I can't imagine your pelvis not giving you a bit of aches and pains. Huh? I'm wondering if it's something your should consider, since I've noticed a huge difference and notice how I sit 'deeper', when I already thought I was!:shock:


Pretty sure it is, Nicker. It takes a bit of riding to actually work out chronic back pain(mostly left side), & a lot of that is exacerbated w/the duty belt/patrol car thing. I'd been trying different stretches & exercises at home, but that fell by the wayside lately, so was hurting more yesterday. After the lesson 'tho, didn't hurt at all..that'll come back today after wearing 12# on my hips lol! (I did get shoulder straps for the duty belt 3 yrs ago, transfers the weight somewhat to my shoulders, or distributes it better anyway.) I'm sure, at first, that I'm hesitant to sit deep, because of all that, but I get determined.:-o


----------



## ellen hays

Well Gang:lol::lol::lol:

Surprisingly, I got 5 qts of green beans. I didn't think I would get 3 qts. wooyoo!!!!!!!!!!! From scratch to the pantry. I love it.. Total TLC.

Come on field peas. *YEA!!!!!! *

Went by the hay field to make sure I could find it, before I hooked up to a trailer. Looks like good hay. Very clean. Now if only the ole buzzard will eat it..:-|


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Cacowgirl

It's good to see ya at the forum. Hope everythings ok. I guess its obvious that I am canning today from above post. huh. Everything starts getting ripe at the same time. No matter how you try to stagger planting.:?


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Those likes might not have been a computer glitch at all. I told you that you looked nifty in that new hat. You might have just been overwhelmed with likes after all. Probably got a lot of likes for the other pictures too. Maybe you'd better ease the public into pictures of you wearing your new hat gradually. Just kidding around, but that is an all time record for likes I would think.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Northern Star- Ha, DH has offered to come in to work! The yeller is a woman, not a man. Yuk. No yelling today though. My year end review is Thursday. Can't WAIT to see what they say LOL.

I have been shopping around for a bridle. I have a western/endurance saddle. Not sure if I want and English (which I am used to ) or western headstall. I guess when it comes down to it, it's just a strap around their head :lol:. I don't like the trail type bridle/halter things. Anyone recommend a decent everyday sort of bridle? I am collecting my stuff bit by bit so the cost doesn't sneak up on me LOL The bridle is the last thing. I got brushes, saddle pads, shipping boots, halters, leads and a lunge line. I still need to put together a first aid kit and pick up incidentals like fly spray and such. That I will get when the horse is in the barn.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Everyone! When I logged in, I couldn't believe it had been seven days. Hope I didn't worry anyone-that was not my intention. But, I got the air flow mattress, & they took the standard one out. It is so utterly comfortable, that I hate to get out of it. Also though, since it is soft, I have to have DH move a couple of air flow buttons, so it gets firm enough that I can climb out. I thought the other one hugged you, but this is like a cradle & the air flow is paced at every 5 minutes-it's like a continual massage.

Ok-to get to some of your posts-Rick, I have always loved the name Bentley for a boy-I think it suits him.

Tj-Another housing option that is used in some places is the shipping container. There are so many ideas out there for you, I would definitely pay the July rent to give you some time. I lived in my last house for 35 years, 6 years w/my husband & stepson, then another 6 years w/my husband until he passed in '89. It was only 740 sq ft. & was 2 bdrm, 1 bath. Then I lived there w/current DH (6'2") for 12 years, but we did add on a beautiful master suite (531 sq. ft.) just before we got married in July '02. DH did most of the work, w/some help from his Dad & brother-all 3 were in the carpentry trade.

Cha-Cha & Wendy are in their new homes-everybody has had horses before-Cha-Cha is the 4th horse at her home, & Wendy is # 2 at her new home. The men in the families are in law enforcement & the ladies are stay at home moms.
I feel I hit the jackpot for my girls.

Love the pic of the lilacs-what a wonderful scent to greet you at your door!

I will try to get out of that comfy bed a little oftener, & not let the reading & posting go so long!

Keep up the great posts-I am living vicariously through you!


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Wondered if anyone else still gave hay during summer. I split a square btw my two. My pasture isn't always the best, so I give them alittle to nibble on. They almost seem to expect it!:lol:
> 
> If it turns out as warm and humid as they call for today, I may give Rainn a bath. she's so oily from all the fly spray.
> 
> Gotta rock and roll. Have a great everyone!


Oh yeah, I definitely give hay during the summer... and fall, and winter, and spring!! haha
We live in a glacial area of N MI @ 1,400 ft, (as seen in my avatar)- that means lots of beautiful coniferous forests and also sand.... I have sparse, 'grassy paddocks' that I rotate for grazing. Other than that, the horses in this elevation must have hay daily for the main feed.


----------



## Northernstar

Ccg, what wonderful news about Cha-Cha and Wendy! That must make you smile knowing they are in loving, _capable_ homes! Your bed sounds so comfy, and I'm glad-I'll be you just say, "Ahhh!" when climbing in! So good to hear from you! 

HP, haha! Totally forgot the 'yeller' was a gal! Even so... Ewww! How uncouth. Good luck on your review. As for supplies, I ride with English saddles or bareback, and always bit less with a simple leather halter-not much help there, but excited that you're getting supplies in order!!!! 

Ellen, the description of your vegetable harvest makes my mouth water! We've been enjoying fresh produce from the farmer's market, but I do remember growing up as a kid having to sit on the back porch and snap green beans, and out picking radishes...we lived outside of a small town, and on an acre, half of which was a garden. Fresh green beans and tiny red potatoes boiled in a big pot... Mmmmm! So glad for your success! 

Sue, hope things are going well with the house!!! Have you finished, "Windy Poplars, and Anne of the Island?" those were two I read also after "House of Dreams"-the order never mattered, as one can dive in without a care and have a general distinction of what's going on regardless


----------



## Northernstar

Need to get out to feed the horses, but here's a few more funnies I just _know_ you've been waiting for! haha (remember, these were real classified ads!)

*Tired of working for only $9.75/hr? We offer profit sharing and flexible hours. Starting pay: $7-$9 per hour.

* Found. Dirty white dog. Looks like a rat. Been out awhile. Better be reward.

* Full sized mattress. 20 yr. warranty. Like new, slight urine smell.

* German shephard 85 lbs. Neutered. Speaks German. Free.

* Open House-Body Shapers Toning Salon. free coffee & donuts.

* FREE Yorkshire Terrier. 8 years old. Unpleasant little dog.

Now..... "*Overheard at the Country Cafe*"

_Paradise For Kids _

While on vacation in rural Hawaii, we saw this sign posted on a cafe wall:
"Unaccompanied children will be given a cup of coffee, some sugar cookies, and a free puppy".

_A Just sentence..._

A young woman was brought before a judge to answer for a ticket she received for running a red light. She explained that she ws a schoolteacher, and requested that her case be dismissed so she could get back to her students at school.
Upon hearing this, a gleam came into the judge's eyes.
"So, you're a schoolteacher? I've waited for_ years_ to have a schoolteacher in my courtroom, " he said.
"Now, sit down at the table right over there, and write 'I will not run red lights' 500 times."

Hope these made you chuckle! Need to go, and have a goodnight!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

Not much on my end....except....OMG, I have Hammy Ham in her ball. I stopped hearing her bang into the walls (i'm out on the deck.) Something tells me to check in with her. As I peer in...there she is scooting across the hall OUTSIDE of her ball!!!!:shock::shock:

I quietly walk in and follow her into the bathroom and corner her. Phew! she allowed me to just scoop her up and put her back in the ball! That was a close one!!:lol:

This time I taped the door shut!:thumbsup:

Not much happend today. Did go do a little shopping...found a bathing suit.:shock: Glad that's done with.....

A week from today we will be in the Virgin Islands! WooHoo

I do worry about my animals though....:-(

Here's a pic of my two sporting their new fly masks. They work well! I think they appreciated them.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> Sue, hope things are going well with the house!!! Have you finished, "Windy Poplars, and Anne of the Island?" those were two I read also after "House of Dreams"-the order never mattered, as one can dive in without a care and have a general distinction of what's going on regardless


I have to come back to it as I'm currently reading Alexander Solzhenitsyn's "One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich" - a complete change of pace from Ms Montgomery. I'm reading that because my husband left it lying around and my paternal grandfather spent six years in a Siberian work camp starting when my father was age four. He never talked much about it and very tough on him and his family - there were three young children, my father included. My grandfather was a policeman in Germany before he was forcibly recruited by the Nazis by being drafted into the army. My grandmother watched some of her close friends get herded onto a truck like cattle headed for concentration camps and felt powerless to help what with soldiers and guns and the whole nightmare of the society at the time.

My father, mother and actually, Terence Hill from the spaghetti westerns were all toddlers in Dresden sheltering in the supposed safe zone with their families when the city was bombed, and one of the ancestors of my late Arabian mare was also there, one of two stallions from the Polish National stud being held onto for dear life by their groom during the bombing and my horse's ancestor's tail was actually on fire from the bombing, and afterwards he went on to sire the line that produced my lovely mare. Life is so interrelated...


----------



## SueC

*NM71*, your horses are in fabulous condition, not too thin, not balloons like two of mine (despite grazing restrictions), just right!! We will be fencing another diet paddock over the weekend: Our driveway and a small strip next to it. This will also keep the herd of cows off the driveway and stop sloppy cow pats getting on car tyres and car undersides...

*CCG*, so good to hear from you! Nice that you don't have to worry about your horses. Have you had photos/film of them at their new homes? How's the donkey situation?

Have a nice day all!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> Buggs is really a nice looking horse, but I think he's going thru a phase like a kid will do now and again. He looks like he's coping an attitude. Can you talk to the trainer that worked with him? Don't wait, I would deal with what ever the problem is asap. I have become a believer in round pen work. Buggs needs to be put in his place. You remember when he tried to bite you on your head? Then, he got you in the pasture and started horsing around. If he made you get out of his way at any time, then he read that as submissiveness. He's watching you. Don't let him make you move, you make him move. He's taking a dominant stance with you. Just think about horses in the pasture setting and how they push each other around. You need to push him around alittle and don't let up until he shows some submissive signs like licking and chewing or carrying his head low. You don't have to hit him or anything unless he persists. Escalate you aggression in parallel with his. Then work into a hook on. If he's strong willed, you are going to have to be stronger. He may start testing while you are riding him soon. If you have to dismount because he misbehaves, make it unpleasant for him. Please look into round pen work and hooking on. Don't send him wrong signals like I did Red in ignorance.


I do a chase him off his food which brings him into line.

I stand over a bucket of his favourite and keep sending him away until he stands quite then I let him have some and chase him away again then let him back. I check him from behind and if he keeps his eye on me while he is eating then he considers me his boss if he takes no notice I chase him off the food and repeat. It only takes a few minutes for him to get the message. When I set him free after being tied the head was down and he had gained some respect. He will come into line again and hook on.

SWMBO is going down to Auckland again this coming weekend so I will get some time with him.

And as hump day comes to an end it was not very eventful, nothing special to remember it by, but I am closer to the weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

I should be in bed, instead of reading posts, but here I am..

Ellen, I'm rooting for your garden (a play on words, not a good one 'tho!) Sounds beautiful, w/very good results.

CCGirl, very happy to see you pop in. Glad the bed is good comfort! (Wish my BF had had a bed like that..) And the horses are being taken care of. I'd forgotten about the shipping container things, made a note to myself to check into that if I need it.

All: in unknown territory still right now (ok, what isn't really?), but what I do know is I can't move into a roach/gangbanger complex. Will..not..happen (I had to do that once. Never never again.) Just waiting on the bank (don't know whether to "scratch my watch or wind my butt" [thank you "Steel Magnolias"]).

Nicker, I had to laugh about Hammy! I had one one those balls once (huge one, for my guinea pig, when she was a baby). She never got out of it (did you have it screwed in tight?), but the pee was kinda yucky, had to wash that ball alot, & wash her too! Janice puts fly masks on those who are sensitive to various things, they do fine. She told me about one mare she had that when she first had one one, she stood for almost three hours in a corner of her run-out, motionless; apparently she became afraid she'd gone blind! Glad that didn't occur w/your two (I thought of that story when you first mentioned fly masks). Bailey has to have one occasionally. One of the new boarders has to have one all of the time (don't know why).

SueC, I haven't read "...Life of Ivan..", but read "The Gulag Archipelago" at least 3 times, & "Cancer Ward". Heavy reading. You have a close personal history of such close, evil times. A number of years ago (not that many) I started reading everything I could lay my hands on about those times, as suddenly realized "Oh, I was born in 1953...that wasn't all that long ago...& 'what the....were they THINKING?!'" After much, a lot of reading (burned out the history section of my local library).."they" weren't thinking, at all. "Not thinking" hasn't stopped. 'Nuff said.

We all will keep taking care of business, taking care of horses no matter how they come within our scope of caring, take care of our lives and take care of each other, as much as we can.

I saw a very funny video on FB sent by a co-worker, that will make everyone laugh! (thought of CCGirl in particular). Hoping one of my friend links from there knows how to post it here, 'cuz I sure don't (hint...hint...you know who you are...!)

'Nite all.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, that sounds like a lot of work w/Mr Bugs attitude. Ellen knows a lot more than I do, learning from both of you. Good you have the weekend to work w/him. I get the feeling, from what you said, that it's a bit hurtful that a bonding has yet to be created (yeah, I saw that you thought it sweet he seemed to love his "filly", but...you want him to love you...too...huh? Besides being a good working horse for you..).

I'll light a candle for you & your horse if you'll light whatever you like that somehow I work out of the thing I'm in. At this point, I really hope bank says "okay, would rather have your $$ than none".

Everyone, I talked briefly w/my new assistant chief today. He used to "fix & flip" places for a living. If The Miracle happens, I can go right to him, & figure how to turn White Elephant into what I want. Things take time, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Stan, that sounds like a lot of work w/Mr Bugs attitude. Ellen knows a lot more than I do, learning from both of you. Good you have the weekend to work w/him. I get the feeling, from what you said, that it's a bit hurtful that a bonding has yet to be created (yeah, I saw that you thought it sweet he seemed to love his "filly", but...you want him to love you...too...huh? Besides being a good working horse for you..).
> 
> I'll light a candle for you & your horse if you'll light whatever you like that somehow I work out of the thing I'm in. At this point, I really hope bank says "okay, would rather have your $$ than none".
> 
> Everyone, I talked briefly w/my new assistant chief today. He used to "fix & flip" places for a living. If The Miracle happens, I can go right to him, & figure how to turn White Elephant into what I want. Things take time, fingers crossed.


Thanks TJ but all he will need is for me to take him for a long ride. Spending time with his filly he submitted but is now trying it on with me. Bugs does not have a mean bone in his body and after the tie up last week he calmed down some what so Saturday get him in the float but first Ill ride him a little that helps re-establish my leadership and then he will load again. When I first got Bugs and on the first time I took him for a ride I had to walk him for a mile or so until he calmed down and dropped his head then I climbed on and away we went he was no problem after that. He has been hooked on my photo at the bottom of the page is him following me around which will be re-established this weekend.

I have also had a very stressful 4 months and my attitude is not good in the weekend stewing over the slow progress being made sorting an employment problem so he will also be picking up on that. As for him loving me I think they get attached but with a horse its always trying it on and they are naturally lazy. I tend to get a little to attached which is not a good thing as a horse has to be treated like a horse otherwise one ends up with a 1200 pound spoilt teenager and we all know what they can be like specially the female of the species. Bugs being Bugs his antics do tend to bring a smile to ones face and that to him can be read as a weakness in leadership. Last weekend he even managed to untie the rope he is a very mouthy horse and is willing to join in the grooming process which can hurt.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

CCG, happy to hear from you!  Glad to hear your babies got homes, and you are resting well in your new bed. 

Thank you Sue for the compliment. 

Stan, I hope things work out for you, whatever is taking place in the work place.:wink:

TJ, when I bought those fly masks, I peered into them to see how much they would inhibit eyesight. Not too bad....but it was funny. Jay did just stand there for quite a while after I put his on. :lol::lol:

Rainn of course just took it in stride.  She must have expereienced a little bit of everything in her 26 years. LOL

later, when they were both out in the pasture, Jay looked at Raiin with really perky ears. Looked at her intently, walked over with intnetion and sniffed at her fly mask. I swear he was llike...Hey wait...you are wearing one too! :lol: He nibbled at hers for a moment, they 'talked' (as horses do) and moved on. I wish I had a video. It was something! Anyway, I think they enjoyed no flies eating at thehir eyes. :wink:

Yes, the lid was screwed on tight, but we found at school, that from all the banging into things, it becomes loose. :shock:

When I mentioend in my earlier post that i was worried about my animals...I was referring to when I am in the VI. mom's DH is in charge of the animals. i don't totally trust him to think through things and do things corrctly. He's very fast, fast, fast when he does stuff, which can spook Jay. And if things don't go smoothly.....MDH tends to get 'hot'. I don't appreciate his temper. I guess I am creating a scenerio in my mind that if something doesn't go smoothly....and he becomes hot around the horses....it could Jay in a panic. I've worked so hard to get him to trust. Ya know.. That is all.

I may ask M to pop over while I am gone to treat his foot, and check them over. I'm such a worry wart. LOL

OK, gotta run. Lots of errands today!

Happy Hump Day!!!!:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good this a.m. I guess the heat has kicked in for the summer. Everytime I come in from melting outside, I thank the LORD for giving us the brains to come up with technology ie air conditioning. Found some blooms on my field peas yesterday p.m., so it won't be long. 

Stan Sounds like you have Mr. Buggs figured out. I had a paint filly that tried to kick me when she was eating. I managed to come off like an ole grizzly bear at her and ran her away from her food and kept her away. It does work. They definitely read that as dominant. If someone was able to run me away from my when I was hungry, I definitely would think they were dominate. Red use to challenge me by rearing and pawing and tossing his head. I had to run him out of his condo where his hay was several times one day to establish my dominance. He charged me from behind and that really got my attention. I was reading about timing and correction when they do something that needs to be addressed. I try to correct like a bolt from the blue w/in 3 seconds if possible. I really don't know a lot except just from watching them and reading. listening and trying. I guess its like raising children - an ongoing experiment.

I'm going to unload some of the hay today. I was so proud of it when I got it, but when I got home I unload one bale and found some uncured hey within it. There are several that are suspect, so I am going to have to scrutinize each bale when I unload it. It's beautiful hay for sure, but I think the guy was trying to cut corners time wise on this field. I hope that is not the case. I think he skipped fluffing it and just raked it when it was dry. A lot of times, there will be pockets of hay that doesn't cure eveniingly. Even fine burmuda grass. We'll see. Red sure liked his sampling!

Hope everyone has a good day today. God bless. Stay safe!


----------



## Roadyy

Ccg, glad to hear you found prominent homes for the horses. Sounds like that bed is amazing and doing it's job in making you comfortable. Hope you can find time to check in with us more often so we can stay in touch. Albeit, I know you have more pressing things on your immediate mind.

Stan, hope you are able to get things sorted with Bugs as I miss seeing the pics from your treks. Always enjoyed the scenery. Hope the employment issue works out for the best for you.

Ellen, your garden sounds delicious. I hope the hay turns out to just be a bale or 3 that is below quality and not the whole load.

MN17, I can picture Jay consulting with Rainn. Smiling here thinking about it. Now on to more important items on the docket...Swimsuit.......yep, me and Mr. Stan need to verify that it is of a tasteful nature on you before you head off to one of our Island paradises....Don't be shy as we will not embarrass you....Thanks in advance are appreciated for our concern for your outward appearance in public.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It is finally hump day! I'm counting down the days this week as it has been a stressful one. My kiddos at school are rangy as can be. Some are panicked about final exams and extra needy and others are just plain rude, disrespectful and nasty. I have to be a drill sergeant and cannot cut anyone any slack at all. Usually at the end of the year, I can soften a little and enjoy some small celebrations in getting through the year with the kids. Not this bunch! Work ethic is at an all time low and behaviour is beyond ridiculous. I'm not alone as other teachers are finding the same. Honestly, I cannot wait to get out of that environment. I will never teach grade 8 students again!

The good news is I am finished my night class and have taught everything I can, so my evenings are free from planning and marking. Last night I got my paddock mowed and DH finished spraying for weeds. I have to keep the horses off it for a week or so but hopefully the grass will come back thicker without weeds choking it out. We did the lawn 2 weeks ago and it is much much better.

I also use fly masks on my guys during the day and fly sheets at night. Since my 3 at home are all grey, they tend to get sunburned noses and so the masks help. I also feed hay in the summer periodically when I want to give my pastures a rest. Right now, we have too much grass with many weeds, so I am mowing and spraying. The horses are FAT, so I have them in a smaller paddock with less grass and no hay. Once school is over and the week killer has done its job and dissipated, I'll out everyone on a regular turnout / grazing schedule.

I wish everyone a great day!


----------



## tjtalon

The baby robins have been gone a week, but the last 2 days Mom Robin has been hanging out on the nest. I guess she just likes the home she made, & it's a safe place to make forays from.

Have to go to work now. Hope everyone has a very good day!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Well, I got 33 bales unloaded m/l and stacked. Much to my delight, all looked very good. If the rest are like these, I will have some beautiful hay in my barn. Having food for my animals gives me that secure, warm and fuzzy feeling. I am also working on food for me Speaking of that, I am cooking what we call country soul food. Buttermilk cornbread w/sweet onion, corn on the cobb, and field peas (I put em up last yr.) Will have some buttermilk with my food which I will probably crumble some cornbread up in and eat with a spoon. Yum!:wink: Used a fresh egg to make the cornbread. I am a happy camper who will need a nap after eating:lol:*FOOD RANT!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah, it was worth almost having a heat stroke a couple of times hoeing that garden....


----------



## Roadyy

Oh I so remember as a kid my dad taught us to take cornbread or saltine crackers crushed up in a tall glass and pour milk over it then eat with a spoon...GLORY DAYS!!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen! Mmmm corn bread is a fav of mine for sure! I may have to whip some up tonight. I wish I had some pork chops, I've been craving those for some reason. I still have a bit of venison left. Maybe tonight is the night for that.

Holy rollin' thunder! We had a HUGE storm go through this afternoon. Another is on it's way. I got soaked getting out of the car and into the house 

The adoption site I keep watching has two more interesting additions.
Track My Desire | New Vocations
Escapable Beaux | New Vocations

I like that they are younger and both are pretty calm. One is more quiet than the other but also gaits and is really tall! If I fell off on the trail, I would make a spectical of myself trying to get back on. My barn manager said she also sent me a link to a horse, but I haven't seen the link yet. She's in Germany right now so our communication is pretty sketchy. I'll let you know what see on that one.

Job review tomorrow am. I'm gonna take it in stride, I can't do a thing about it but learn and improve.


----------



## Celeste

I would love to have Escapable Beaux! If he were located close to me, I would be all over him!


----------



## Happy Place

Yep that's what I was thinking! He is really big for a trail horse though. Funny, I have always had big horses, don't know why I am concerned about it now. It's not like an extra 4-6" would hurt that much more if I fell!

BO found an OTTB 13 yr old. Waiting to see if he is still available. Still not looking forward to the conversation with DH!


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place

I like the bay horse. He looks like he trots. The black horse is pacey and I don't know how smooth he would be if you sped him up. You can post a trot, but not a pace. I am partial to those big tall horses, too. And like you, I have gotten a little spooky about hitting the ground from any kind of height. On the trail, there is always a fallen tree or stump or something to help get you back on your horse. Mine is 17hh. I have even thought about teaching him to lay down. Wow that would make the whole situation much easier.:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - I like them both! Track My Desire has a lovely eye and a nice top line. Escapable Beaux is big but well put together. Good luck in finding the perfect horse. Don't worry about hubby. Just remind him "happy wife, happy life" :lol:

Ellen - I am envious of your early vegetable crop and fresh eggs. I keep saying I should get laying hens, but between the dogs, the coyotes, the cold and my crazy schedule, I'm not convinced it is a great idea right now. 

Stan - how is Bugs coming along? Could it be that he is lonely for a regular companion and that is making him a little more naughty?

Nicker - I love your stories about Hammie the Hamster. I wanted to get a classroom got this year, but I couldn't trust my students one bit. Hopefully my new school will be better. I think an animal in the room is therapeutic for everyone. I don't think I'll get a furry one, but maybe a gecko or a bearded dragon. Bearded dragons eat veggies, so much easier to care for. I'm not too keen on having to take crickets to school all the time. We shall see...


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> I do a chase him off his food which brings him into line.
> 
> I stand over a bucket of his favourite and keep sending him away until he stands quite then I let him have some and chase him away again then let him back. I check him from behind and if he keeps his eye on me while he is eating then he considers me his boss if he takes no notice I chase him off the food and repeat. It only takes a few minutes for him to get the message. When I set him free after being tied the head was down and he had gained some respect. He will come into line again and hook on.
> 
> SWMBO is going down to Auckland again this coming weekend so I will get some time with him.
> 
> And as hump day comes to an end it was not very eventful, nothing special to remember it by, but I am closer to the weekend.


I think that's an excellent 'Alpha Strategy', Stan. He needs to know you're in charge. (Nothing you don't know) Hope things continue on the upswing


----------



## Northernstar

Ellen, you certainly _should_ be proud of yourself! All that hard work, and fresh air/fresh veggies will keep you fit way beyond 100! (Just like some of the down hill skiers here)_ Good for you, and keep it up_ 

Sue, your family history is amazing-I don't wonder that you're intrigued by DH's book. My grandfather was in the Navy during WWII, saw many things, went to 50 different countries in that time, floated in the ocean for a few days and all before he was 22 yrs old. Thinking of it, your ancestors, mine, and so many others had hardships unspeakable.... No matter what sacrifices I make in my life, I have it totally cush in comparison.


----------



## Northernstar

Shortly after putting the horses out front this afternoon, I decided it was time to check blue bird nestbox #2- (remember the tree swallow hatchlings)...

Now they are _nestlings_, and although it doesn't show, the down is iridescent blue already, just like their parents


----------



## Northernstar

Remember, these same ones a week ago as hatchlings.... typical growth for migratory birds, as Tj has learned


----------



## Northernstar

HP, both horses are beautiful, but there's that something special about Escabable Beaux ... Nonetheless, I share your excitement, and definitely keep us posted 

Koolio, Ah, the joy of teaching science to teen-agers who don't give a hoot.... I thought of a situation that occurred once when working for the park system-seldom did we get high school groups, but mostly wide-eyed elementary students and scouts. All of whom were soooo excited for the nature programs! One day, however, I had a group of alternative high school students. Many were actually interested in the things they saw during the indoor tour, and hike to follow. _There's always a monkey in the barrel,_ however, eh? One young man thought it'd be 'cool', I suppose, to have little bottle of booze in his pocket, and as I was showing the group an awesome example of aquatic nymphs, he would 'smugly' take a sip and put back in pocket. The poor (probably exhausted) teachers 'pretended' they didn't see._ I_ _did!_ However, dealing with little 4nd graders, I have a saavy way of 'keeping on, but with a plan'. In a spare moment, I radioed (we Naturalists were required to carry walkie-talkies) a Park Ranger (Deputized Sheriffs) and boy, he was there in no time! W/O further ado, he escorted the young man to his patrol car, gave me a thumbs up, and I swear I saw relief on the teacher's faces. I'm all about my nature program, and continued on like nothing happened. It was enjoyed by all! Except one.


----------



## Northernstar

Time to get out to the horses, so here are a few funnies I came across today...

*"Overheard at the Country Cafe"*....

_Sunday Dinner with The Pastor_

The new minister at the rural church was invited for Sunday dinner at the farm of one of his parishioners. the farmer's wife served a delicious country dinner of fried chicken with all the trimmings.
Afterward, as the farmer walked the minister to his car, the pastor observed, "that's a mighty proud rooster you have over there!"
"Should be," replied the farmer. "One of his offspring just went into the ministry."

_I can't place him
_
Some years ago, Paul Newman stopped by the Hole in the Wall Gang Camp to eat lunch with the campers.
A counselor explained to the kids, "That's the man who made this camp possible. Maybe you've seen his picture on his salad dressing bottles?"
All she saw were blank stares.
"Well, maybe you've seen his face on his lemonade cartons?"
An 8 year old girl perked up and asked, "How long was he missing?"

Hope these made you chuckle!


----------



## Eole

Koolio: hang in there, you're almost on VACATION!!! And next school year already looks more promising.

NS: thanks for sharing funny adds and stories, bringing smiles through my day.

HP: both nice prospects. The black one is strikingly gorgeous, but the bay horse looks extremely kind. 

Ellen, I'm impressed with your garden, so much work and great yield so far. You are so dedicated. It's the second summer I choose not to have a veggie garden, not enough time to care for it. I love gardening and canning though, so rewarding. I can't wait to get my hay in, another satisfying feeling.

Not much to share, except riding my cute grey devil Eole last Sunday, in his new Viper Renegade boots. Most part on the road (this time, he didn't jump in front of cars as he did last time...) and some in the woods. One refusal in front of a tiny puddle, but besides that, he was a perfect gentleman. I get the feeling I'm sitting on a ticking bomb, but somehow we manage to focus on the trail. All good!

Wenesday is hump day? Where does that expression come from? We don't have anything similar in French.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, I vote for Track My Desire. There's something in his eyes and soft muzzle that tells me he is a gentle soul. 

Good Luck!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, Wed. is Hump Day b/c once you hit Wed. you are over the hump, and half way to the weekend!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone has a great evening. I just want yall to know that posting on the forum with yall is like gathering with family and talking about the day. Such a nice feeling. It's nice to have yall to share with. The mutual support is pretty nice too!

Oh, by the way, while I was waiting for the chickens to roost, I got to the halfway point on my hay. Tomorrow I will git it did:lol::lol::lol: 

Good night all


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Hope everyone has a great evening. I just want yall to know that posting on the forum with yall is like gathering with family and talking about the day. Such a nice feeling. It's nice to have yall to share with. The mutual support is pretty nice too!
> 
> Oh, by the way, while I was waiting for the chickens to roost, I got to the halfway point on my hay. Tomorrow I will git it did:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Good night all


That's alot of hay! happy that it's good hay. I love to hear about your garden. I never ever thought of cornbread or crackers in milk, but it reminded me of "milk toast": buttered toasted heels of bread in warm milk, w/cinnamon & sugar. Had that a lot as a kid, for what I guess was a "stretching the $" meal once or twice a week. I loved it, still do, make it at least once during the winter because it's yummy, fills the tummy, & reminds me of my mother.


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> Koolio: hang in there, you're almost on VACATION!!! And next school year already looks more promising.
> 
> NS: thanks for sharing funny adds and stories, bringing smiles through my day.
> 
> HP: both nice prospects. The black one is strikingly gorgeous, but the bay horse looks extremely kind.
> 
> Ellen, I'm impressed with your garden, so much work and great yield so far. You are so dedicated. It's the second summer I choose not to have a veggie garden, not enough time to care for it. I love gardening and canning though, so rewarding. I can't wait to get my hay in, another satisfying feeling.
> 
> Not much to share, except riding my cute grey devil Eole last Sunday, in his new Viper Renegade boots. Most part on the road (this time, he didn't jump in front of cars as he did last time...) and some in the woods. One refusal in front of a tiny puddle, but besides that, he was a perfect gentleman. I get the feeling I'm sitting on a ticking bomb, but somehow we manage to focus on the trail. All good!
> 
> Wenesday is hump day? Where does that expression come from? We don't have anything similar in French.


 
Different countries different meaning.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day.

DW called me last night to tell me her boss at the Bus Barn called to let her know she(DW) will be working full time shuttling for Summer school. Starting Monday she will be on M-T for 2 weeks then off for week of July 4th then on for the next 3 weeks before being off til school starts back up in late August. This is good news as she rode in with her manager at the outlet store she started at for the part time summer job. They discussed how to work around that in order to keep that job too. I told her I was so happy that she is keeping both jobs. Means I will be able to afford my new saddle sooner. She laughed and said it would be my truck getting fixed first. lol..means I still get my saddle though.lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!:lol:

Roaddy, that is great news! Are you referring to the saddle your friend had?

Ellen, I totally agree about this thread. I posted a few things on FB last night....mostly for my HF friends here....as I posted I thought, ya know, they know more about me and my goings on than many of my family members LOL They will understand some of the little side remarks I make. 

I definitely talk to you guys more!:lol:

Not much here. Got a ton of rain...still sprinkling. 

Hoping either today or tomorrow M and I will get a ride in.

Tomorrow I'll have to give Mom's DH a 'run down' of how to take care of the horses....it's not that hard. According to a conversation she and I had last night he hadn't planned on picking their stalls or spraying them occasionally with fly spray while I was gone. Am I asking too much?

There is usually only a pile or two each day to pick out. And if he could spray them every other day, that would be fine....:-( If you guys go away, do you ask for your people to do that for you?

I mean, when they leave, i take competley over and do what needs to be done. He's just a really lazy guy! I'm not joking....most days I don't see him b/c he's in watching TV on beautiful days! He told mom...he's retired....he doesn't have to do ANYTHING if he deosn't want to.....Ugh! What a life he leads huh? BOOORRRINNGGG!

Sue, that story of your family is incredible! I honestly don't know much about that time period. I'm sure I was taught about it in HS, but my history teacher either posted notes up on the board to copy or lectured for the entire 45 minutes and I zoned out. I know very little about history now.....:-( Kinda makes me mad as an adult. I should know these things! I do blame the teacher....he should have made history come alive!!!

Koolio....oh gosh, can you taste it? Freedom! :lol: Yeah, I had a group in 6th grade, that if I had a pet...I bet one of them would have killed it. No joke. i'm so excited for you and your new school. I know how excited I am trying a new grade, and all the new ideas that come with it....I can only imagine your excitement. Have you started packing your room up yet? When do you get to move into your new school?

HP, good luck on the eval!!! Always a bit stressful!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope this beautiful day finds everyone doing well. Its a bit hot, and I am glad I am an a.m. person when its the coolest part of the day. I am down to 25 bales or so. Whew The next round in a few minutes will finish it up. My mother used to tell me that after 40, every decade makes a noticeable difference. Thirty years ago, I would have had the whole thing unloaded that same day I bought the hay. But, that's alright because I feel blessed to have the ability to unload my own hay. I look like a hay monster. Had to get under some bales to make one more layer. Red sure likes this hay cause he was eating with his ears forward, where he has been just eating the previous hay with no enthusiasm and with his ears back. He's a happy camper. Ole buzzard! I love him. He's well worth the trouble.:lol::lol::lol: 

My little golden girls are growing up. They are so funny. They see me walking up to the gate and they all come a runnin'. They are beautiful, all look like miniature hens. I know, I said it before (are ya kiddin, many times) I love this breed of chicken. They are unique.

I have got to finish unloading the hay so I can go down the hill. Out of coffee:shock: That won't do. Also, going to the farmer's market this p.m. to pick up some more of those sweet onions. I have to find out what kind, I will be trying my luck next yr. They are great to cook with. That cornbread I made, I chopped up some and put it in the mix and it was heavely with them peas and corn. Today, it will be squash and tators and green beans. Boy, I'm an old buzzard. I love it. 

I will spare you the repetition, but yall are really nice people. I really enjoy sharing with you. 

Stan I hope you don't think I was trying to be a know it all about Bugs. I think you know I'm only trying to help. Hope what ever is going on at work, resolves itself.. I know that can be a hassle. That's a place you have go to everyday. It's called work for a reason and at its very best, its still work.:-(

Yall my mind has gone blank and I will proceed to the barn to finish my task:-|

Have a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, not the same saddle. My ex SIL was wanting the saddle I ride in now back as it was custom made for him. I offered to swap it for the Ranch style saddles his cousin has for sale and he was suppose to bring them out 2 weekends ago to let me try. Have not seen him so I am looking to buy one somewhere else. 

I have been looking at some trail riding locations that have camp sites. There is one that hosts the ACTHA rides and is just above Columbus,Ga in Pine Mountain, GA. The site shows 20 miles of trails and the longest being about 6 miles long. I am looking to plan a long weekend there and take the family. I found a buddy saddle to put behind me for Jesa to tag along and DW seems willing to give it a try. Fingers crossed. I told her she could take Jesa into town and do some sight seeing or shopping while Amber and I rode the trails. Will wait til first part of August to see where we stand for that. School starts back full swing August 19th so we will have a couple of weeks window to do this as a whole 3 day weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen.......you are makin' me hungry!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

Rick, Pine Mountain is not too far from my neck of the woods. If I were going to ride that trail, I am not sure that I would choose August to do it. August in Georgia reminds me of a quote from Dante's Inferno.

"_But neither Theban nor Trojan Furies were ever seen embodied so cruelly, in stinging creatures ……….. I have a thirst, and moisture swells me, you have the burning, and a head that hurts you………."

Dante’s Inferno (Inferno Canto XXX)
_


----------



## Roadyy

Thats what I was thinking as well. It is smoldering hot here during that time of year too. We may wait til late September and go for a camping trip so it is cooler. It is only a 4 hour drive so we could viably have every thing loaded but the horses and ready to go Thursday evening then load the horses Friday after work and drive up. Camp Friday night, ride Saturday morning, go to town site seeing Saturday afternoon, camp Saturday night, ride Sunday morning then load up and head home just after lunch and still have time to relax before going to bed.


Sounds great on screen doesn't it?


----------



## Roadyy

Have you ridden around that area before?


----------



## corgi

Nicker, looks like we will be on vacation at the same time. I am leaving Saturday morning for Myrtle Beach for a week.

This is my annual "girl's" trip with my best friend, S. Hubby and I go down for a week in september.

I have a riding lesson at 5 today. I sure hope is cools off. It is miserable out there. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. Mid 80's and lower humidity. My plan is to go to the pool for a little bit tomorrow then clean and pack, and then go for an evening ride.

I miss my hubby, corgi, and Isabella horribly when I go on these girl trips, but I am really looking to a week of seafood, sun, beach, and shopping. Hubby does his "boy" trip in November each year when he and the guys go hunting.

My boss just told me that he and the Superintendent are so concerned that I am going to get this new job. I want to tell them if they pay me 15k more a year, I won't interview but that's not how public school systems work. I really need to start thinking about retirement and a substantial increase in salary means more money for the rest of my life since it affects my retirement income. I would really miss these people if I leave, but I have to think of my future. To put things in perspective...my best friend still teaches in the school system I left 8 years ago. She is making more money on her 10 month teacher contract than what I am making on my 12 month administrator salary. That hurts. I don't want to go back into the classroom, so my option is to seek out higher paying admin jobs. It is what it is.

So, 5 days until my interview. I hope it goes well, if for no other reason than I like to make a good impression even if I don't get the job. 

Koolio, hang in there..almost done! HP...hope your eval went well.


----------



## Celeste

I haven't ridden that park. I just take off out the back door and ride since I don't have a trailer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, Sounds like a good time! I've never been to Myrtle. We've gone to the OUter Banks a several times. We were asked my SIL to go to Emerald Isle with them, FIL, and cousins at the end of July. Free place to stay...so we are going! I hear it is nice there.

I hear ya...I have reservations about this trip...leaving the responsiblitites on someone else. I hope my mom has a good time. I kinda feel like I need to entertain her. When I took DH a few years ago we just 'wong' it....ya know no plans....'wing it'. We had a BLAST. Hope that is the case this time.

Do you stay in a house in Myrtle? The VI trip we stay in a Villa. In Emerald Isle we will be staying in a house that is slightly off the beach.

I keep wondering if I need to put more $$$ away towards retirement.


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, then you need to borrow a trailer to come join us when we get there.lol

I know there is a competition ride there on the 26th of August and I am talking hard about going. I haven't become a member of ACTHA yet and will likely get a membership for me and Amber and 2 horses. Then if DW decides she wants to get out with us then add her and Trusty for $20 more.

I am looking at buddy saddles to attach to the back of mine so Jesa can tag along too. She would think she is the Queen of the Trail if she had her own saddle. It is a fight to get her off mine when I lead her around now. haha

Since I am going to be redoing the inside of the bumper pull trailer, I am thinking of redoing the divider in the stall area to fold up to each wall and make bunk beds. Have 2 beds up at chest height and then be able to have a full size air mattress on the floor,after cleaning the poop out of course. Turn the dressing room into a kitchenette and knock out the bottom wall that adjoins the tack box under the manger. That way I can store kitchen items under the saddles and have access to them without stepping out to get to them.

Sound like a good idea? I'd still sell it once built then go after a slant load trailer.lol


----------



## corgi

Definitely worth fixing up the trailer like that Rick! Especially if you are going to be doing more camping and I think Jessa would love a buddy seat!

Nicker, we stay in my friend's condo. Here is a link to it:

Golf Colony Resort at Deertrack Vacation Rental - VRBO 86844 - 1 BR Surfside Beach Condo in SC, Affordable Condo - Hot Tub - Covered Balcony - Clean! Great Deal!

Nothing fancy, but it is super clean and perfect for us. It is where hubby and I stay too. It isn't right on the beach, but close enough and very quiet. This will be the 8th year we have gone to MB..well, actually surfside beach, but still in the MB area.

S and I are perfect traveling partners. We like to do the same things. Lots of sleeping in, sitting on the covered porch, shopping, having dinner out, going dancing, going to shows. Hubby and I do the same things when we are down there except he won't go to any shows. LOL

I told Mom i wanted to take her on a cruise in May. There is a cruise to nowhere on May 15 out of Norfolk. I did that cruise with friends last year. It would be perfect for Mom. She can't handle a long cruise...no stamina anymore, but a 3 day cruise would be perfect and it gives her something to look forward to. If I get this new job, I will upgrade to a balcony room!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'll have to check out your link Corgi. 

I want to make sure I didn't come off wrong. I am looking forward to taking my mom, and we travel pretty well together too. I just want the trip to be 'just right' since it's to celebrate #70. I tend to put high expectations on myslef....and honestly I just want a nice quiet, relaxing vacation.

That's the nice thing about St. Croix, there isn't much to do except relax. I keep telling her that....as I feel she has a hard time relaxing....:lol: She says that's b/c she's at home and there are tons of things to do! LOL

Hopefully she will OK to spend a couple days pool side, beachside, and EAT tremendous meals!!! 

I have a hard time just sitting still and reading too....so that si why I am lookng forward to this trip....

Corgi, I bet your mom will like that!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

I love it Corgi! Looks homey!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:
Hmmmm! Vacations?
I use my vacation days to make longer horse weekends.
Holidays like Memorial, 4th, Labor Day etc... I try to make them long.
Larger club events I handle the same way, long weekends.
Usually end up with a few left that I blend into Christmas/New Year area.
I am lucky with 4 weeks, 3 personal days, 6 sick days, and 6 paid Holidays.
35 days if I work em in right. Use em or lose em!

Sounds like *Roadyy* is getting ready to enter the world of horse camping too!
Careful, you will get hooked on this!

I've thought about cruises and other all inclusive trips.
I traveled for 21 years in my prior job, got sort of old after the first 7 years.
I've worked in other countries and many islands, after a while all
hotels and restaurants sort of mesh together and end up the same.

Camping with the horses turns into an awesome vacation.
I feel like I get multiple vacations this way Spring, Summer, and Autumn.
Winter is time off the horses and indoor house repairs/work/remodeling.
I am lucky that my wife and daughter are just as involved with horses as me.
Three older children have now been out of the house for some time.

Camping is really nice, a morning ride starts the day just right.
A mid-day nap even when it's hot still works.
Grouped together dinner with other families.
And another evening ride, then a little fire and some sippin time.
Hate to come home sometimes, my longest trips are usually five days weekend included.
I have thought of taking a whole week plus the two weekends a 9 dayer?
I feel it would be too long and too dirty.
It feels good that day you come home and really clean up.
Restricted to just quick showers at the campground, and escaping the humidity.

Our saving grace while camping is the river.
Clean water the horses can drink.
We can cross at various depths or actually swim the horses in many areas.
In the heat of summer this really cools off the day.

Back to horses:
Horse Flies: I got bit on the lower leg Sunday evening.
By Monday evening my ankle disappeared into the swelling.
Thursday it is not as bad and on the way down.
Some riding this weekend and cool river water should fix this right up.
Horse time will provide the healing I imagine.

Sorry for the small novel!

By the way Hay was mentioned.
I feed hay all year, the horses have pretty much turned it into a dry lot.
Benefit is I know everything they eat and never dealt with colic.


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> DW called me last night to tell me her boss at the Bus Barn called to let her know she(DW) will be working full time shuttling for Summer school. Starting Monday she will be on M-T for 2 weeks then off for week of July 4th then on for the next 3 weeks before being off til school starts back up in late August. This is good news as she rode in with her manager at the outlet store she started at for the part time summer job. They discussed how to work around that in order to keep that job too. I told her I was so happy that she is keeping both jobs. Means I will be able to afford my new saddle sooner. She laughed and said it would be my truck getting fixed first. lol..means I still get my saddle though.lol


Roadyy, your DW is a _Saint _


----------



## Northernstar

MR, I agree-we live on top of a virtual mtn, and very sparse grazing. I go over and beyond to rotate portable paddocks so they'll have grass to graze on, and they consider it a big treat! Quality hay is a staple for me, as well as a good, loose mineral. The sandy soil in their main paddock is a Godsend for 2 reasons : They are easy keepers, and if it rained for a week straight, all they are walking in is wet sand, so little worry over thrush 

We've had rain here for 3 days, but sunny and mild temps today! After chores, took a good hike, and coming home, spent time walking the mares all around "Where the grass is greener" and gave each a good, long brushing. So quiet here, I can swing their leads on and take a nice photo...not earth shattering to many, but with _our_ grass? A beautiful sight


----------



## Northernstar

Now, a few funnies from *"Overheard at the Country Cafe"*, before heading out to feed and spoil a few horses tonight.... 

_Nodding Off_

Gladys had moved to a retirement community and walked to a church in her new neighborhood. She was in awe of the building and the beautiful music, but found the sermon boring.
Looking around, she noticed several parishioners nodding off.
When the reverend finished, he encouraged congregation members to greet each other. Gladys turned to the man on her left, who was yawning and smiling.
"I'm Gladys Dunn, " she said, offering her hand.
"You and me both," the man replied.

_Little Humor_

"While taking my 4-year-old grandson to a birthday party, his mother played the alphabet game with him to pass the time. When they came to the letter "r", my grandson couldn't think of anything to say.
Thinking he would say "Raymond," his mother prompted him by asking this question: "What does Nana call Papa?"
He thought about it for a minute or two and came up with an answer.
"Aggravating?" he replied.

Hope that made you chuckle! Cool temps/rain tomorrow, so back outside! Goodnight all


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> So, 5 days until my interview. I hope it goes well, if for no other reason than I like to make a good impression even if I don't get the job.


Much, much luck, Ladona! Fingers crossed for you. And, enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I haven't ridden that park. I just take off out the back door and ride since I don't have a trailer.


I still have on a back burner in my mind visiting you someday, haven't forgotten that conversation.


----------



## Happy Place

*One More Day!!!!!*

I can hardly wait for tomorrow to be over. I had my review today. It was atrocious! My overall rating was "minimally effective". I have never had a bad review in my life! They sited things that I failed to do or didn't do enough of without bothering to tell me that I needed to do them in the first place! They said things like "according to the matrix you should have done AB&C" I have never even seen a matrix for my job! It was a total farce. I am going to write my reply tomorrow and turn it in before I leave. 

On to more important things. Roady- I like the trailer idea. I'm going to go a simpler route. I have a cap on my pickup bed. I'll throw a low cot in there with a cooler and call it good! The windows in the cap have screens and I have a battery powered fan to cool the place. I can rig an awning off the side and set up a table with a campstove. Done deal. I've camped like that when I go kayaking. It's easy and comfortable. I can even rig mosquito netting across the back window. enough to keep it cool and ventilated. Man just explaining that has me itching to get the heck outa dodge for a couple days!

Tomorrow I may be buying a bridle off craigslist and I am planning on putting together a first aid box for the barn. LOL I hope nothing expires before I actually get the horse!


----------



## tjtalon

3 more days 'till HorseMonday. Supposed to be a bit cooler, w/a slight chance of rain. No lesson scheduled, but w/the recent added help during the week, shouldn't be too bad w/the work, even if a little muddy muddy (we had a huge, drenching thunder/rain/hailstorm yesterday). I'll get to meet the new boarder Cody & Janice's new little Arab mare Mimi. I'm curious about Mimi, because she's smaller (14-something hands), & from what Janice has said, very amiable & accepting.

I most likely won't be able to get Bailey out to "just" groom her; Janice has a lesson scheduled Monday @ 10a, w/2 young girls (the girls & their mother are Thursday muckers, I think, to help "pay" for the girls' lessons). Bailey will likely be one of the school horses.

It'll be really nice to just be out there.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I can hardly wait for tomorrow to be over. I had my review today. It was atrocious! My overall rating was "minimally effective". I have never had a bad review in my life! They sited things that I failed to do or didn't do enough of without bothering to tell me that I needed to do them in the first place! They said things like "according to the matrix you should have done AB&C" I have never even seen a matrix for my job! It was a total farce. I am going to write my reply tomorrow and turn it in before I leave.


Geez, HP, that sounds like a load of...muck!! Those people sound...:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Sorry for the small novel!
> .


I love your "small novels" (since I have a tendency to run on myself, every Monday or so). But, really, your camping trips, & Rick's burgeoning camping trips, are truly vicarious "vacations" which are very much enjoyed. When you gonna get that camera thingie to put on your head?! (or, wherever) hope your ankle got better!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> I can hardly wait for tomorrow to be over. I had my review today. It was atrocious! My overall rating was "minimally effective". I have never had a bad review in my life! They sited things that I failed to do or didn't do enough of without bothering to tell me that I needed to do them in the first place! They said things like "according to the matrix you should have done AB&C" I have never even seen a matrix for my job! It was a total farce. I am going to write my reply tomorrow and turn it in before I leave.


I've seen this kind of thing, and it's really unpleasant. I've even seen people steal other people's laboratory samples, analytical works in progress so they could claim someone had done zero work for months when they'd been flat out. People can be really nasty, and they do this kind of stuff all the time. I hope you're hanging in there and it's not getting to you too much.

I think one of the reasons _Harry Potter_ was so popular with high schoolers is that it discussed and dealt with bullying. I got such a warm happy glow when someone hexed a little pink piggy tail on a bully's rear end, one that kept growing back whenever it was surgically removed! :rofl: And wouldn't it be great if all liars' noses grew every time they lied, like in _Pinocchio_! They'd be so embarrassed, and would encounter a great deal of practical difficulties with things like driving to work. Might have to cut a hole in the windscreen, or get a chauffeur!


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> I've seen this kind of thing, and it's really unpleasant. I've even seen people steal other people's laboratory samples, analytical works in progress so they could claim someone had done zero work for months when they'd been flat out. People can be really nasty, and they do this kind of stuff all the time. I hope you're hanging in there and it's not getting to you too much.
> 
> I think one of the reasons _Harry Potter_ was so popular with high schoolers is that it discussed and dealt with bullying. I got such a warm happy glow when someone hexed a little pink piggy tail on a bully's rear end, one that kept growing back whenever it was surgically removed! :rofl: And wouldn't it be great if all liars' noses grew every time they lied, like in _Pinocchio_! They'd be so embarrassed, and would encounter a great deal of practical difficulties with things like driving to work. Might have to cut a hole in the windscreen, or get a chauffeur!


There's a line in "Winds Of War", where Pug Henry says, after his wife defends the oh-so-nice people (Nazis) she's met in Berlin: can't recall the quote exactly, but it was something like "Rhoda, it would be nice if the bad people sprouted hair on the backs of their hands or grew horns..then we could tell.."

Wouldn't that be nice. Discernment is hard to come by.


----------



## Koolio

*The Klan?*

With a day and a half of rain, the mosquitoes are out in full force! To help them avoid getting bitten all night we dress the horses up like ghosts (or KKK members).

The boys in disguise...









And Cheeky Pony too!









The blankets and masks look ridiculous, but they do help.

BTW - I just took these pics at 10 pm and it is still light out. The longest day of the year will soon be here!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> With a day and a half of rain, the mosquitoes are out in full force! To help them avoid getting bitten all night we dress the horses up like ghosts (or KKK members).
> 
> The boys in disguise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cheeky Pony too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blankets and masks look ridiculous, but they do help.
> 
> BTW - I just took these pics at 10 pm and it is still light out. The longest day of the year will soon be here!


Shortest day. Tomorrow Saturday 21 June and I am looking forward to the days stretching out a little, but it won't have any effect for several weeks.
Early this morning before heading off to work, still dark I ventured into the paddock to open gates to allow himself to range a little more. Walking in the dark with a flash light bugs normally keeps his distance however this morning he followed me down to the gate. I opened it expecting him to do his normal bolt in for the new grass but he followed me back to the start. Hung around for a scratch then I left for work. I find his hooves a little rough on the skin :shock:
I hope the change of attitude continues tomorrow because its trailer loading day:twisted:

Those horses look a sight. Trick or treat


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Got caught up on all the posts!

Koolio...love the KKK look! LOL

Will post more later with a few pictures, but need to scamper off. M is coming over this morning to ride!:happydance: She's bringing her own horse.

It's a beautiful morning....virtually cloudless, and cool! We had some storms roll through the other night and yesterday morning briinging unexpected cool weather! Yea! And less humidity.:thumbsup:

OK, gotta run! Happy......Friday???? Already? Wow! Where did the week go?:wink:

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

I thought about doing a camper shell on the bed, but decided it was not enough room for 4 people to sleep comfortably in that set up. With the bunking idea there will be enough room for 4 as DW and I would be on the floor while Amber and Jesa can be on the upper level. There will be a gap between the top bedding and the back doors so if we need to get to them we can do so without opening the doors.

I've been seeing several videos of people making homemade ACs by using solar panels to run fans facing down into a bucket with frozen gallon of water and holes in the side of the bucket where the cold air comes out. I figure to find an old gate opener that isn't being used and get the panel and battery pack off it to run a set up for the out of the way places. 

There are several camp sites on the trails I rode a few weeks ago next to the spring fed creek. The water is always cold so I could plumb it into a copper coil spiraled around a fan shroud and have a pump keep fresh cold water running in front of the blades to blow on us. Otherwise I could keep dry ice on hand too keep some water bottles frozen and rotate in a bucket of water to be pumped into the copper coil.

We postponed Amber's riding lesson til today as the storms were a brewing pretty good yesterday. My cousin's wife, daughters and MIL are down from Ms and the girls want to come out this evening to watch Amber's lesson as well as get a ride in. Should be a good fun evening.


Celeste, since you are close to that event and don't have a trailer then I'll get up with you if/when I go and come by to get you and you friend to tag along. I'll be bringing a 4 horse trailer and likely to only haul 2 horses so will have room for 2 more. Now you have to go..lol


HP, sorry about the disgusting review they pulled on you. Sounds like a means to keep from raising or reason to lower pay.

Stan, good luck on trailer work today, but it sounds like Bugs might be in a willing mood to hook up.


I will likely work on standing still with LM while daughter gets her lesson this evening.


Hmm, seems novels are the new rave here this week...lol


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. everybody

Another beautiful day. The hay is unloaded. (Gladys Dunn) I'm afraid I feel the affects of unloading it today. Not a sassy ole lady. I guess I will probably coast today. But I talked to my other hay supplier yesterday and put in for another 100 bales. My vet told me to feed Red a half a bale a day. He was over weight. So if that is the case, then 200 will be a years worth.. He will be set.

Kolio I like your horses outfits. Very stylish. If the biting bugs are as bad there as here I know they appreciate. It will also be handy to avoid sunburn.

NortherStar It sound like your soil and my soil are the same. Seems like the topography ? is the same also. Very sandy soil on a mountainous setting with a clay layer underneath. The soil here is very acidic. Of course they are hills here where you have mountains. This is one of the few places in this area where eastern hemlocks grow. That's somewhat unusual.

HP There are always going to be unpleasant people out there, thank goodness for the good ones like you that offset those grouches. Its kinda like coal with a few diamonds mix in. Those few diamonds make the whole pile much more valuable. 

SueC That is a lovely picture. You certainly are a diamond.

Maryland Rider Always love a good novel. Keep on writing em. That way I know u r enjoying yourself.

Roaddy Sounds like you are getting ready to start writing some novels too. I got hooked on going to horsecamps and exploring new trails. One of the most enjoyed times of my life.:lol::lol::lol: 

Stan Hope the trailer episode goes well. You and Buggs are buddies and he needs to be willing and ready to hop on the trailer so yall can go have fun.

TJ Hope HorseMonday hurrys up and goes well. Hope yu r doing well and things are fallin in place.

Nickers Hope u can enjoy the beautiful weather and get some saddle time in. Also, I am thinking about getting a Tucker trooper saddle and may sell my other Tucker saddle. I don't know if u r interested, but just thought I would mention it. Trooper saddle are easier to throw my leg over when mounting and dismounting. I'm older and like things as easy as I can get. 

Well my chickens and horse await me. I kinda slept in this a.m. and I know they are ready to see me a stirrin'. I am on auto pilot. Will have to pay attention what feed I give who. Don't think Red would like laying mash and scratch mix and vis versa. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday!!!

Happy Place - I am sorry to hear about your review. Something sounds not quite right there. We are constantly being told that good assessment practices inform the one being assessed (the student) what the goal or target is. This is a fundamental idea in educational assessment. It is ironic, actually hypocritical, that you are being assessed on an unknown grid. I am so sorry. Take comfort in that there is only one day left.

Does anyone follow "Ferguson the Horse"? It is a great cartoon strip about horses created by Jean Abernathy. I don't want to violate copyright and post one here, but I can share the link to the site. These cartoons make my day! I may purchase some poster copies of some of them. Enjoy!

Fergus the Horse


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

The little pony on the ferguson strip looks like it has practiced the games it knows. It's kinda round, like it does break out and eat a lot of grass, Looks like it has been in the feed room too. That's a cute strip.:lol:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Koolio
> 
> The little pony on the ferguson strip looks like it has practiced the games it knows. It's kinda round, like it does break out and eat a lot of grass, Looks like it has been in the feed room too. That's a cute strip.:lol:


Does it look anything like this? (Edit: It does. Just found the hyperlink. Really should read in chronological order!)










Thanks for your compliment re photo. The light was very flattering. I thought it was time to use a photo from a relaxed beach excursion wearing actual girl clothes, rather than hang on to the one of slogging away in work clothes. Like I want to be reminded! ;-)


----------



## tjtalon

Still in a holding pattern, Ellen. Landlady said 2 days ago she hasn't received the paperwork from the bank yet.

Looks like everyone is having a good day, w/great plans for the weekend!

Love the outfits, Tracey, they do look helpful against the bitey beasties.

Pretty picture, SueC!

Later, all..


----------



## ellen hays

*Joyce Carpati: Sensational at 82*

Sara Bliss Writer, BeautyJune 18, 2014









Joyce Carpati .
Eighty-two and proud: I’m 82 and I don’t believe in lying about my age. I’ve worked hard to be 82 and I’m proud of it! It is a wonderful time of your life if you feel well. You can be who you are. I find I have no inhibitions; I am going to tell you what I think. I have been through a lot. I have some wisdom to impart and if someone wants to know something, here I am.

On aging beautifully: Less is more! You shouldn’t try too hard. It’s a natural process to get older. "C’est normal!" as the French say. What we have to do is look as lovely as we can at every age. The gift of life: Life is a gift. Living long and aging is a privilege and we have to embrace it with every bit of strength in our body because it is a wonderful time.

*This lady is so cool. She has such a great attitude. This is my new role model. She is very attractive and is proud of her age. What a wonderful outlook on life.*

*The only thing is, I could never look that good after unloading 100 bales of hay or working in the garden.*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yay!, I made it back quicker this time! One of the meds is helping my appetite as a side effect-I think I have stopped losing weight, mabey even gained some! I was @ 114 this morning which isn't too bad ( I'm barely over 5'). My sister will be arriving today. She will be here for a week, but going to town every night to stay at a hotel & got to restaurants-if she's lucky! Her husband is her driver-they are very co-dependent on each other now at their age. 

Millie-my donkey has a new home-she will go there next Wednesday-and will have another donkey as a companion. So-been quite busy again! 

Wanted to let you know things are good right now & I am quite comfortable. Keep the stories coming! I'm loving it!

Have a great W/E.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> *Joyce Carpati: Sensational at 82*
> 
> Sara Bliss Writer, BeautyJune 18, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce Carpati .
> Eighty-two and proud: I’m 82 and I don’t believe in lying about my age. I’ve worked hard to be 82 and I’m proud of it! It is a wonderful time of your life if you feel well. You can be who you are. I find I have no inhibitions; I am going to tell you what I think. I have been through a lot. I have some wisdom to impart and if someone wants to know something, here I am.
> 
> On aging beautifully: Less is more! You shouldn’t try too hard. It’s a natural process to get older. "C’est normal!" as the French say. What we have to do is look as lovely as we can at every age. The gift of life: Life is a gift. Living long and aging is a privilege and we have to embrace it with every bit of strength in our body because it is a wonderful time.
> 
> *This lady is so cool. She has such a great attitude. This is my new role model. She is very attractive and is proud of her age. What a wonderful outlook on life.*
> 
> *The only thing is, I could never look that good after unloading 100 bales of hay or working in the garden.*


And neither could she, as her make-up would run and her hair frazzle!  Great lady, great quote, nice role modelling. People like her take a lot of the scare factor out of old age.

I have a good friend who is 80 and one of the most interesting, fun and vivacious people I've ever met. I met her at a philosophy society meeting 13 years ago and she was scandalising younger people around her table by freely offering her opinions on subjects that are considered undecorative for senior citizens to discuss, and getting passionately right into any subject under discussion! I'd recently turned 30, with all the usual angst of our culture, and watching her totally cured me of that. I have to give you a visual now: Her lovely face meticulously but tastefully made up, and dressed in tribal clothes with chunky ethnic jewellery. Not loud, you understand, just so _right_ for her. 

She later told me she used to do things other people expected her to do, until she turned 60 and thought, "Now I'm going to be who I am, and say what I want to say even if some people won't like it." She does that in the nicest possible way, and she reads voraciously and is always so well informed on so many things. She socialises freely with people of all ages and gets on fabulously with 20-somethings as well. She is super active and always up to something. I love my friend Alice!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Friday. I am done working. Literally. I got a letter today saying they will not renew my contract next year. Hubby is very supportive and we will be fine. I just hate the job hunt process! I will start applying in the am. Tonight we celebrate my freedom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

HP- so sorry about the letter but it doesn't sound like it was a healthy working environment anyway. Sending you the best of luck on your job search!

Ellen, she looks amazing for 82. I want to be her when I grow up, but I want to be wearing a cowboy hat and be on the back of a horse!


Sue, love the new pic!

Cacowgirl, so happy to hear from you. Enjoy your visitors!

Stan, your days only get longer from here on! . Hard to believe ours will start getting shorter already. I remember how happy i was back on Dec. 21.

I am leaving in the morning for SC. This is my girl's beach trip. Hubby and I go in September. I get a little homesick when I am away from him. Guess that means we have a healthy marriage, huh? But S and I have such fun times down there.

We went out to the farm tonight and had a short ride. The flies were so bad tonight. All of the horses have fly masks but their bodies are getting eaten up! We need body gear like Koolio has for hers!

And to end this Friday night with a giggle. Here is a short video of me turning out Lil Britches tonight. He is the farm's mini. I love this little guy. I started walking him out of the barn and starting laughing at how cute he is and hubby started videoing. Look at how big the fly mask ears are on him!

Funniest story about him. One of the trainer's daughters is 3 years old. She rides Lil Britches but she can't pronounce her "r"s yet.....

Think about it for a moment. LOL

So, when she comes out, I also ask her who she is going to ride and she says "lil Britches"....without the R. And then I just can't help but tell her she should call him over to the gate. Yes, I have a naughty streak but it is just tooooo cute. Her Mom and I laugh so hard. We figure we only have a few more months before she masters the letter R.

Have a good night everyone! I will try and check in from SC and let you know how my interview on Tuesday went,


----------



## Koolio

I MADE IT!!! :happydance: The last day of teaching was today and what a relief. I have had some extraordinarily difficult students this year, probably the most difficult I have had EVER. To give you a sense of how challenging the year has been, I am sad to say that one of my colleagues was assaulted by a parent this afternoon. The parent screamed profanities at her in the hallway in front of a school full of kids doing locker clean-up and then physically cornered her in her own classroom. Very scary and terrible. This is not an inner city school, but probably one of the most affluent areas in North America. I hope the teacher or the school presses charges. It is appalling that this can happen.

I love the story about Joyce Carpati. It reminds me of my own grandparents. My grandma is 85 and as bright as can be. She is a beautiful person, who is full of energy, wisdom and love. My grandpa will be 90 this year and he is also amazing. Both my grandparents still drive from Arizona to B.C. to spend the summers at their cottage every year. It is nearly a 3000 km trek. My grandpa does all the maintenance at the cabin and is always building some sort of addition or another and drives half way up a mountain every other week or so to get fresh water from a spigot from a mountain spring just because it tastes better than the water out of the tap at the corner store that is only 10 miles away. Both of my grandparents are incredibly bright and knowledgeable about so many things. They can have a respectfully heated debate about almost any topic. My grandpa's sister (my great aunt) will be 100 next year and she gives square dance lessons at the local old folks home and grows a huge garden to feed some of the less fortunate families in her community. I have been blessed to have grown up with these wonderful people who serve as incredible role models for how to age beautifully and gracefully.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody,

Just wanted to tell my little family on the forum good night and hope you all have a great weekend. What ever you'rer getting into this weekend, create some good memories

See ya back at the forum:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

HP, it does sound like you're gonna be better off outta there. Much luck w/the new job search. Like everyone has been telling me "blessing in disguise" & "the right, best thing is right around the corner".

Ladona, have fun!! Enjoyed the little vid & accompanying story about Lil B..tches(!) Much luck with & good thoughts for your phone interview.

Ellen, what an admirable woman...as you are, too.

CCGirl, good to hear from you! Glad Millie found a home & a potential new buddy. Hope I have a good HorseMonday story for you to enjoy; will be "just muckin'", but 2 new horses to check out too.

Which reminds me: I forgot to add last Monday, after I gave Bailey her cookie in her stall, I was next to the fence, where Janice's Fire is. He attempted to & almost succeeded in taking my new Aussie hat off of my head! I felt his muzzle go into the side of the crown just in time, before he found a spot to grab onto. Janice laughed when I told her, saying "Yeah! He's like that!"

Tracey, congratulations on last day of school! That parent in this day sounds...awful. Bad things sure don't stay in bad neighborhoods anymore...I don't know how you teachers/educators do it. You all are the unsung heroes & front line soldiers of the world.

I'm relieved that tomorrow is my Friday. Been an okay week (better than last week). By some grace, I've managed to be off shift for some truly awful, busy happenings. My functioning/performance skills aren't up to par at the moment, have just been happy w/taking care of the people w/mostly little things...lots of it, but no big deals. Guy last night that relieved me, got so slammed (solo) that he couldn't respond to quite alot of other things (as he was involved w/a serious medical). Not good. We are understaffed, but no help for it. Bet he was glad it was HIS "Friday"!

High point of this day, for me & partner Eddie (my best & favorite partner): a lady called that a big turtle was in a parking lot in front of her garage stall (her building & stall are next to the HighLine Canal, which is city owned open space). Eddie called the warehouse guy @ maintenance, & we met him, a maint guy & the 2 grounds crew supvs @ the scene. Holy Turtle, Batmen & Batwomen! There sat a large snapping turtle (have never seen one, didn't know they even existed along the canal, let alone anywhere in Denver Metro. He or she was prob'ly a 15" wide & over that long. It wasn't happy. After much discussion about how to get it back to the canal w/no one being bit (me & Eddie decided calling animal control was best), a resident standing by suggested getting her large dog blanket out of her car (at this point, we had a shovel & bucket, which wouldn't work...either people or turtle would get hurt...everyone mostly concerned about the turtle). She got the blanket, the guys quickly got the turtle onto it, w/one guy distracting the jaws w/a stick. The four guys carried up to the canal path & down the slope, to set it free close to the water in the canal. Success!! Everyone was taking smartphone pictures. I took two, on my stupid phone, but unable to post here w/that. sent them to my sister.

A great Friday story, a freed snapping turtle, to add to freed teachers & upcoming vacations.

Mom Robin sitting in the nest this morning, & tonight when I came home. I want to get out there to camera look. It seems unlikely, now, that she's doing another family, maybe Northernstar has a clue....?

That's my novel for the night, to join in on the trend! I like posting the good stuff. when there's good news from the outcome of my "holding pattern", I'll post that too. I like Ellen's term "little family"; thank you all for including me.

Goodnight, God Bless, & later gators.


----------



## Rob55

Hi all. Sorry to be so negligent. I hate moving. The truck comes next week. So those of you who know me know I haven't ridden much lately. I'm looking at a little Arab Gelding named Orion on the auction horse web site in Washington. If you have or want access go take a look. He is eight years old.. Do you think he will kill me on a trail if I take some time to get to know him first? I will probably board with a trainer for the first year or so and start doing trails as soon as the trainer thinks it is possible. I love the look of him, but pride goes before a fall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Koolio, woohoo! FREEDOM! :lol: I've taught 17 years now...and still parents find ways to amaze me. :shock::-( Happy your are done!

HP, that sound so weird to me. We are now evaluated on a rubric, but we have an incredible amount of inservices on it and how it works. This is when a union is nice...if you wanted to grieve something....but like the others said, I am sure there is something way better out there! Your situation sounded not so good.

Corgi, have a BLAST!

Had a nice ride yesterday with M. EXCEPT...my guy is usally so calm cool collected on the roads. I alwasy tell you guys that. yesterday a big truck with a noisy empty grain bin came down the road. Jay stopped in his tracks....I knew before it happened (in retrospect) he was going to spin around to head outta there....I knew better and should have kept him walking, and talking to him, and in my operator error, I didn't. All turend out fine....

But two questions...why does Jay act differently while riding with other horses, and why do I feel so nervous riding with M?

I REALLY hate to admit this....but she does intimidate me a bit in the horse world. I've always been the mentor in school, and life....she's way more knowledgabel about horses than me...which is hard for my ego b/c horses have always been my 'gift'. 

i know i am not my horsey self in front of her b/c i feel a wee bit intimidated. I think it's self inflicted...she doesn't do anything....that makes me less intune with Jay and then he acts different. Does that make sense? 

I'm open to learn, its' not that i am of a fixed mindset and not open to what she can teach me...which is a lot....but when we ride together I close off my communication with Jay....I'm thinking.

Also, he does get a bit more 'hot' with another there. My mare did this...is this common. 'Hot' for jay, like I mentioned our last ride, isn't HOT, but he's way more forward than when it's just us two. Is this normal? Our two gelding do seem to get along well together tho.

After that incident all went fine. We rode for two hours, which felt like 2 minutes. We never stopped talking.:lol: She thought my two looked great, which made me feel good....I always question if I am doing things right....I guess I've lost some confidence over the 20 year lapse.:-( I know I shouldn't.....

I need your thoughts please, 'family'.:wink:

I'm in charge of the troops this weekend as mom is out of town. So i am up early to get things done...and hoping for a little ride too. We have a wedding this afternoon.:-( I wouldn't mind it, but it's over an hour away....that's a long way for a wedding you are not staying over night for....i sound old! hahaha

ELLEN, YES! I may be interested!!!! What size is it? And witch model so I can look it up? Do you have pictures?

Speaking of saddles....my Circle Y has got to go! I experimented with it yesterday using the tush cush...immediatley I felt pain. I rode for 5 minutes....I still feel a wee bit of a wrench in my back!:shock:

I would like to get what I paid for it....I am looking at the same saddles on HorseClicks and seeing them fro twice what I paid!:shock: I must have gotten it for a song and a dance, or I think it's nicer than it is.....M is asking what I want for it....how do I know what is fair? I know my initial price I was going to set for it. $500 What should I do? What do I know is fair?

Sorry, I have a novel going here. Lot's of questions. My biggest one....I'm afraid I've got Jay afraid of big noisy trucks....I have to travel on this busy rode to get places...how am i going to assure both of us that he will be OK? Sigh....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share this image...as I thought it turned out beautiful.

The other night I sat out in the pasture reading as I listened to the horses munch hay. Jay preferred to hang with me, but here is a quick glimpse of him checking things out. 

I just love my boy.


----------



## ellen hays

> Nickers,

This is the same kind of Tucker I have. Mine is black. I will call the guy I bought it from and get the seat size. (He has all the records) I am 5'11' and 200lbs, so I think its a 18. I bought it in 2008 for $1800. Has western rigging. The only thing about is that the leathers have marked the saddle some. I would like to get $1,000 if possible. If its not what you want don't hesitate to say so. You are friend first and I don't want to make you feel pressured about this. Just an option for you to look at.

 Enlarge Image​ 
*Additional Images*


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I am on my second cup of coffee, so I think I am lucid enough to communicate. Still kinda tired from the hay ordeal but it still looks nice in my barn. Red cleans it up, no waste.

My hats off to the teachers of the world. Yall are on the front lines. It's so sad that your positions are so important to the future and people are allowed to publicly abuse you. I can't imagine what it would be like without the presence of law enforcement, military protection and teaching professionals. No one realizes the importance of these and what they do to maintain our civilization. The worlds values are turned up side down. 

Happy Place I am sure that this change will lead you to a much better setting. Please don't be discouraged. You are a very important component to society as a whole. Enjoy your summer and be happy!

Corgi The video was adorable. You are so cute with your animals. I love those red locks. You are a joy

TJ I can remember when I live on my homeplace and I had a pond. People would come to visit and sometimes fish. One time a lady got a bit and began to reel her catch in. When she got it to shore she screamed and ran. I grabbed her rod and reel and looked at what was on the line. Looked like a monster. It was a snapping turtle. Very bad temperament! Don't get within reach of that mouth. They don't play. 

Looking for to hearing about HorseMonday. Hay a good weekend.

Robb55 Good to see ya back. Chime in more. We miss hearing from ya.

Nickers Just be yourself around your riding buddy. She is a source of knowledge. Enjoy the company and enjoy learning from her. I am glad yall have hit it off and are making a go at your friendship.

I have got to quit sleeping in. My crew outside is getting impatient. I hear Abe a crowin'. Believe he's making a statement. Ya'll know about what

See ya,

Later:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

Sorry for the novel, but so many to respond to.

Corgi - I love the video of Littoe Britches! What a cutie patootie!

TJ - I'm glad your week went a little better. I always enjoy your horse Monday stories and can see how much horse Mondays soothe your soul. Wow! A snapping turtle would be a sight to seek. We don't have those here. We do have some painted turtles and red eared sliders which are pretty calm. At the cabin, the kids have tamed the turtles to the point the they will eat hot dogs out of your hand.

Ellen - way to go on getting your hay in! It is such a good feeling to have that stockpile of food for the animals and such a great feeling to see your hard work all neatly stacked in the barn.

Rob55 - do you have a link to the little Arab you are looking at? I assume he is young? I love Arabs (Koolio is Arab). Once you connect with one, they are yours for life.

Happy Place - I am sorry to hear about your contract renewal, but you have faith it is for the best. It doesn't sound like that was a good environment to work in. Are there other schools / divisions in your area you could work at? I recall you taught Sciences, Biology? Maybe there are some fun outdoor or environmental education programs that are hiring? I hope you find something that gives you a positive experience. Are your horse shopping plans still going ahead?

Nicker - I suspect Jay was partly picking up on your nervousness and reacting to having another horse around. I think when horses ride with others, they become unsure about who the herd leader is and this insecurity makes them act up a little more. He can also probably sense your lack of confidence as well. My old man Sam is a gem when he is alone or with one of our horses on the trail. As soon as I go with someone else, he jigs incessantly. It's like he has to show off to establish he is the dominant horse. Drives me nuts. Koolio is more like Jay but can become really spooky, but now that I have had him out much more, he is getting more confident, and so am I. He sensed my nervousness and fed off that.
Don't let M intimidate you or let you feel less capable than you are. You may have some things to learn from her, but she may have some things to learn from you too. Nobody knows your horses like you do. When Jay does things that you don't expect, try not to worry about what she will think, but rather treat it like a training moment for him. Jay needs you be able to look to you as the herd leader all the time. It sounds like when you ride with M, you might unconsciously give up they position. When you ride with her, cut her out of your "herd" mentally. Youcan enjoy riding with her, but think of her and her horse as a different herd that she leads, and you and your horses are the herd that you lead. The two groups travel side by side, equally. Does that make any sense?

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

I took this pic just a few minutes ago...I was right! Robin Adventures Part II!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - I'm glad your week went a little better. I always enjoy your horse Monday stories and can see how much horse Mondays soothe your soul. Wow! A snapping turtle would be a sight to seek. We don't have those here. We do have some painted turtles and red eared sliders which are pretty calm. At the cabin, the kids have tamed the turtles to the point the they will eat hot dogs out of your hand.
> 
> 
> I love Arabs (Koolio is Arab). Once you connect with one, they are yours for life.
> 
> 
> !


Thanks, Tracey, been working hard on keeping my spirits up, worry does no good
I don't think I want to see another snapping turtle! From Ellen's post this morning, it was more dangerous feat to remove that turtle than any of us fully realized, I think (except the guy from Ohio, he put on leather gloves ASAP). Yikes!
Tracey, I'm looking forward to meeting Janice's new little Arab mare. I might get a crush...

Better get ready to go to work, way not in the mood. Ready for my weekend


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, I totally get what you are saying!

I rode this morning, and it went well....did some 'soul' searching too.:wink: Want to tell ya all what i found deep inside. LOL But gotta get in tht shower for the wedding!

I'll hope to hop on tonight after the wedding!

Have a good day all!

Ellen, I'll catch up with you and the saddle!


----------



## Rob55

Koolio 

The site is Orion JC Beautiful registerd Arabian. 500.00 or offer. | Auction Horses. No response to my query so he may be gone. He is 8 years gelding 15+ HH. This or a similar Morgan is my dream horse. His current owner appears to be a 21 year old lady who is intimidated by him. He is a rescue so no telling what his past was. I'm no expert, but he is pretty to me. At 8 years old he has been a pasture ornament or has some bad habits. Comments were about him being fearful of people. My past experience is unless he is mean as h proper ground work will establish the relationship required for success in the saddle. I'm getting too old to sit a horse serious about unseating me, but I've ridden enough recently to know I can get a hardheaded horse to follow my lead without being heavy handed or angry. It will be another month until I'm settled in my home and three years before I have a place to keep a horse. I know I don't need. To get in too big a hurry. A big engine doesn't bother me as long as it has good brakes and steering. 

Hi Ellen

Thanks for the warm welcome. Between the job, family and moving I haven't had too much time to dream about horses lately. 

Blessings. Rob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Rob, Orion is cute. He is probably just not well trained and very spirited. Arabs need to be ridden a lot. 

Happy Place, for them to give you a bad review without any warning, and then not renew your contract, it sounds like they had decided that they didn't want to rehire you so they just did the bad review as an excuse. It could be that they are cutting out your position, or it could be that an administrator has a friend that wants the job. If it were legit, they should have been talking to you about what they didn't like all along.


----------



## Celeste

I have been wanting to put in a goldfish pond but I haven't really wanted to invest the time and money into the project. My sister gave me some water plants, so I needed to do something. I decided to make a goldfish pond out of a water trough. The water lilies are blooming! I have four little goldfish in it and they are doing well.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Everyone! My sister got & her hubby ggot here yesterday, ok. But they are still at their motel this morning. I've had breakfast, & lunch, & a snack, &I'm thinking about something else to eat pretty soon. My sister is supposed to be bringing some bananas & maybe some frozen fruit bars when she comes. I hope things are OK w/them. I hate to call & disturb them though, they were up super early yesterday, w/lots of traveling & new experiences.

HP- that sounded like a toxic job-I'm sure you can do better. I really like La Donna's reason for her interview-a better-paying job & will lead to higher retirement-It's not fun to struggle as you get accustomed to getting older. You might find some little treat you want to indulge yourself in-a new hobby, an expensive snack or favorite food, tack-collecting, etc.-be prepared! I found frozen fruit bars, of course, I've been through a few of the others already-LOL!

NM- You know your own horse best & I feel that you & Jay have a rapport-don't let anyone shake your confidence-M's knowledge could be from a different angle than yours, & you two can learn from each other. All of us have different experiences w/each of our horses.

TJ-An Arab can really steal your heart- I had one of mine for 17 years when she passed. She was a great mare & almost always a challenge-I didn't know what kind of ride I would have until I was done!

Hope everyone has some fun in their W/E & then writes about it!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Cacowgirl Good to hear from you.. Thinking about you and hoping the best. Have a good weekend.

Rob55 Nice looking horse. I like bays. Really nice.

Celest I love the gold fish container. Really neat idea. I have a pot that is white and blue with white inside. I wonder if I could use something like that in the same way you used your container. What do you think?


----------



## Happy Place

That big horse that i posted about (bo) has been freeze fired (cryo). I know it's common at the track but how might it affect a trail horse? Should I be concerned?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tesslea

Hello Y'all... thought I would check in real quick. Just got home from our Daughter's been working with Bay. I was out of town from Wednesday until last night and I missed her. We're still doing ground work....we stopped at a great tack store in Brenham on the way home from Galveston... South Texas Tack. I am surprised we aren't broke me being in there over an hour but I held back. I had to remind myself if I had some of the stuff I wanted I'd also want to use it and everything with Bay is about patience and time. So I passed on so much stuff I wanted even though DH kept saying you already have a ton of tack. Which I do... oh well, one can never have enough tack. Hope y'all are all doing well, I am going to clean up and wait for DH to get home from calling basketball games. Good weekend!


----------



## Stan

Just so you can compare my tucker is set up with western skirt and rigging as against the endurance set up. You wont be sorry and your bum will thank you but try and try one first and get the right tree size.
The rider in my photo is one of the grand children and the horse is Stella. The saddle is a WIDE tree full bars.

Are you transmitting your feelings for M to the horse. Just ride however makes you and Jay comfortable. I spent most of my early riding with women and being the only male it used to really get to me being told what to do all the time. I picked on one person who I thought had the knowledge and listened only to her. And still do. Bearing in mind we trek which is pushing through new scrub a lot of the time so one is always being tested. I was not until I learnt, that I needed to learn, what the horse knew and he had to learn what my signals meant, then I started to get on better with my horse hence me having a few lessons with Bugs filly.

If Jay is playing up with the other horse it may be a number of things but I believe it to be one of two. Your feelings transmitted to him, or his towards the other horse.

Turn them out together for an hour before the ride and let them get there pecking order sorted.

Don't let her make you doubt yourself and shake your confidence because you think she has more knowledge than yourself. You ride for enjoyment so you only have to impress Jay.

As for riding correctly. I think if you can get the horse to go forward, backwards, left and right and to stop when you want, and not to blast off into the distance with you hanging on for dear life screaming whoa Needy and Needy is not the name of your horse then you are doing it right. 

Now go and sit you butt in a Tucker, your horse will thank you for it. And no Its only a rumour that I receive a commission on tucker sales. 

Hi every one else and its raining here on my place again. cowagirl good to hear from you.
On employment in NZ we have the industrial relations act and the employment contracts act which gives protection to the employee against unfair dismissal and it also give the employee the right to challenge the employer without any comeback.

Sounds like you in the US need to push the politicians on human rights and remind them frequently that they get into office by election. 
I have been engaged in a dispute for 6 months now which is reaching a head in the next few days but only because I am driving it. However the price I am paying is constant high stress and weekends spent in and out of bad moods and the inability to get on with myself let alone any thing else. Because of the stress and that equates to no horse time, no wife time, no ability to function on a relaxed level at all at this time and depression because my thoughts are always focused on the problem at hand and strategy needed for the coming weeks and not enjoyment of life. 

That's one of the reasons I am having problems with Bugs he feeds off my emotions and as my patients is a little short its not fair on him if he does not get what I am trying to teach him. I am fearful I may take out my bad attitude on him so I only give him time when I can handle his antics. I have to admit I am getting a little wary of having my weekends destroyed by this issue and have made up my mind to get it settled. On Monday I will be giving notice that it must be resolved to my satisfaction by the 3rd of July. That gives the powers that be, five more business days and will put a cat amongst the pigeon's again. But if one is right then one has to see it through and correct the wrong that has been done. 

That's the end of my rant and this part of the novel, but as the word implies, it is not fiction :lol: And if its disjointed that's my thinking at present. All over the place.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> That big horse that i posted about (bo) has been freeze fired (cryo). I know it's common at the track but how might it affect a trail horse? Should I be concerned?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I don't have the faintest idea what that means WHAT IS FREEZE FIRED. Sounds like a fast food.:shock::lol:

Now to cook some breakfast bacon and eggs tomatoes black saugage and a cup of tea and perhaps some fried bread, fired in coconut oil as this is now the new thing on health.


----------



## Stan

Yes I know again!!!

I forgot to mention. last night I ordered a range finder from one of the many sporting shops you have in the States. Its cheaper than buying from the NZ suppliers. I'm going hunting in the Sough Island end of July first week in August but how do I get it Past SWMBO she is bound to spot the new piece of equipment. Not to mention the new boots I am wearing around trying to break them in. She has not tumbled on them being new she thinks they are the old ones, ( I've hidden them) so I can breath easy on that for a few more days. 

I have also brought new cameo wet weather gear she has not realised also. Well its 1 degrees in the mornings where my Daughter lives and a man has to stay dry and warm when out making like he is hunting and gathering. Just as well there are game meat outlets around just in case I miss out. Cant come home empty handed now can I.

So ladies, and men, how do you get it past the other half you have just spent a grand on gear without their blessing.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Celest I love the gold fish container. Really neat idea. I have a pot that is white and blue with white inside. I wonder if I could use something like that in the same way you used your container. What do you think?


If it will hold water and doesn't have anything toxic in it, it should work fine.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> That big horse that i posted about (bo) has been freeze fired (cryo). I know it's common at the track but how might it affect a trail horse? Should I be concerned?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> 
> If it was done because of lameness problems, they might come back. You might want to get a lameness expert to look at him anyway.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I don't have the faintest idea what that means WHAT IS FREEZE FIRED. Sounds like a fast food.:shock::lol:


It's more like snake oil or some other magic potion. They do it if a horse has tendon problems. It is supposed to take a chronic problem and turn it into an acute problem so that it will cure itself. I am not a fan. 

Equine Veterinary Services & Education - Paton & Martin Veterinary Services Ltd.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> So ladies, and men, how do you get it past the other half you have just spent a grand on gear without their blessing.


Go stomp on it all on muddy ground & make it funky, tell her you forgot you had it stashed in the shed from eons ago...??!!:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

I have had a little day, compared to everyone else. Busy day w/my best partner; I do like Saturdays, because I'm not solo at all & work well w/Eddie. TG, 'tho, it's my F.

Last hour of my shift I wanted to experiment w/the camcorder on my tablet, just do a vid of going around the "circle", to post here on the tablet. We got busy again, & I was having operator-error issues (which I figured out), so, no vid on the tablet. Will try again (was regretting getting the tablet/wifi, as I did that just before landlady dropped the "piano" (big heavy object, in other words) on me, but...only $20 bucks more a month. I still can re-do the decision, sell the tablet (some co-worker would buy it), but hanging onto it for now. Told Eddie the 2 boxes of tv stuff is just sitting in the living room, since don't know whether to attach or not, in view of circumstances. So, have no tv input, but not suffering w/the loss, really. I can always retrack, take it all back to ComCast, sell the tablet. Another wait & see thing, involved w/ the Big "wait & see". That stuff is just stuff, that I wanted, when I thought I was "home", not a big deal as far as really big deals are concerned. But...thought I'd play w/the tablet anyway, as got it to play with...for now anyway, will see.

CCGirl, am looking forward so much to meeting Janice's new Arab mare, her name is Mimi. Eddie told me I can do the camcorder w/out the wifi. Wanted to take it Monday & maybe get a short vid of Mimi. No lesson scheduled, just mucking. Will take the tablet along & see what happens.

Have listened very carefully w/Nicker's story of riding Jay w/other emotions happening, & the responses to that. I try my best to leave my "baggage" in the car when I get to Janice's, but horses,being horses, will intune, no matter what. that's why, last lesson, when I went to get Bailey, I told her exactly what what going on, & that I'd do my best to focus on her, & the lesson. Now, I know the words don't compute w/horses, but honest expression & intention sure do...I don't know how they intune that, but they do. Bailey was willing, patient, quiet, accepting of me during that lesson. And I was willing to accept her need for a bit of speed (for me, that fast trot where we worked on posting, & she was good w/that), after recognizing her boredom w/what was being done previously. We cooperated, w/her knowing my limitations & me recognizing her need to "change up". A bit of a partner ship, I think, was established. (I always remember that she is half TB, she does like to "go"). 

I guess I ran away w/the above thinking, I think I'm just gearing up for the Next Round, & recalling what I learned last time.

As for the "other" a bit more time will tell. I've been reluctant about cleaning up to move out, maybe denial that I will have to. I just can't go to a roach/bedbug/gangbanger place, can't happen. Working on my faith.

Very relieved it's my weekend (haven't even mentioned the workplace stress, ongoing & culminating: not he job itself, but the fact that the "Chief" is no Chief...he needs to go. For those of you familiar w/"Band of Brothers", he's our "Lt Dike". Eddie said today it won't change 'till things hit rock-bottom, which can't happen because the crew is keeping things together, w/Sgt Ricker at the helm. Something 'tho, will happen. reaching critical mass. Eddie said he wished we could all go to the Director & say "it's him or us"...now, that reminded me of "Band of Brothers" too. Time will tell. Not a good situation, we need a leader as Chief, not this mngr/buerocrat (sp), so we can handle the real stresses of this job. 'Nuff said, for now).

Hope all have a very good weekend; Ladona! Happy vacation, Nicker, happy preparation for yours!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> If it will hold water and doesn't have anything toxic in it, it should work fine.


I thought about this, for Ellen. Gotta make sure that pot doesn't leach toxins. Put it in a big tub to let it get bubbles & whatever out. My thought re the fish, 'tho, whatever tub does need a source of aireation (sp) somehow.


----------



## Northernstar

Just a quick hello, folks, if my computer will allow... I've had busy, glorious days, but horrid computer issues. Can't even get beyond just this last page but hope everyone has been having awesome horse/life adventures... Will try again tomorrow


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> I took this pic just a few minutes ago...I was right! Robin Adventures Part II!


I'm thinking that this may be a sign. If you get the opportunity, buy the place. The next people might not be friendly to Ms. Robin.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste;56451[/QUOTE said:


> I thought it might be a sign, too. No, bank will not be friendly to robins finding a safe place. I'm still in wait-mode, and to para-quote "Steel Magnolias", I don't know whether to "scratch my watch or mind my butt".:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

...well, wind my butt, not "mind". Forgive, am very tired.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Go stomp on it all on muddy ground & make it funky, tell her you forgot you had it stashed in the shed from eons ago...??!!:shock:


Wont work :-(


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> I thought it might be a sign, too. No, bank will not be friendly to robins finding a safe place. I'm still in wait-mode, and to para-quote "Steel Magnolias", I don't know whether to "scratch my watch or mind my butt".:lol:


I'm going to let this one go, Butt, I could have some fun with it if I put my mind to it:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> ...well, wind my butt, not "mind". Forgive, am very tired.


I will also let this one sail on by, well may be not. I'll save it for tomorrow.


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> That big horse that i posted about (bo) has been freeze fired (cryo). I know it's common at the track but how might it affect a trail horse? Should I be concerned?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, do you mean a freeze brand? You know, code on the neck with white hair? Because that's standard for SB in Australia and NZ and was adopted as a humane and easily readable alternative to hot branding. I find the look a bit unattractive, kind of like a bar code on a horse, but it creates no physical problem for the horse at all. All that has happened is that the freezing process has stopped melanocytes (pigment cells) from ever producing hair pigment again in the places where the freeze brand touched the skin. Both my boys have it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning....vietnam! (OK, for some reason this morning, that line from the movie just ran through my head!) :lol: Good morning all!:wink:

Wow! Lot's of catching up this morning. Obviously, I was way to tired to read or post after yesterday's wedding. I am so glad we went. It was a nice small, catholic ceremony. The reception was held in an old barn located on a golf course. Quite charming, and she had done some really great work pulling things all together. One of the nicest receptions I've been to in a long, long time!

We got to stay a little bit later than I had planned, since it was the longest day of the year....but boy were the troops hungry when we arrived at 9:00! They all have pasture and what-not, but they sure wanted their grain!

Friday mom said, don't let the chickens out....I got 1 measly egg. So yesterday I let them out all day. When we returend they were all roosting and there were 11 eggs! Happy chickens....happy eggs!

So I took a ride yesterday mroning, and it was great! You all hit the nail on the head....he was definintly feeding off of me. When I jumped in that saddle yesterday, I was SO mad at myself....I thought, Nickers, what they heck are you doing? You know how to ride...you can ride any horse you're on....why are you allowing her presence to bother you?:-(

i'm opening up my weakest link here....I do sometimes have issues with feeling like I look like a dummy in front of people who 'may have more knowledge' than myself. As a youngster i was always made fun of for being a 'dummy'....not that i was, but really just shy. it did a number on me, and I've really overcome much of issue of lack of self-esteem.....

Maybe b/c I've told her...I know horses and my horse Jay is GREAT! Not bragging...just in conversation....but then in the back of my mind, if I 'know' horses, I should get everything perfect right?:shock: Naw, sitting here I KNOW better, but sitting in that saddle on Friday, i expected evertying to go perfectly...and when it didn't I became insecure.:-( i really SHOULD know better....I slipped into my 'bad place'.

Koolio and Stan, I never really gave it a thought that Jay needed a 'leader' when we rode with others. i guess really in all the yers I rode, I never really rode with others!:shock::lol::lol: Seroulsy, when I look back, I've been mostly a loner!

But anyway, I like the idea of thinking of the two horses as separate entities. I DO know Jay, and I know him well. When I rode yesterday we were put in pracarious situations, big trucks, scary goats in trees....I rode him strong and we did fine!! In fact those goats really got to him, so I made him walk past them several times!! I DO know what I am doing....but you guys are right....I left the poor guy hanging the other day.

It's funny when you guys mentioned dominance between the two becasue as we rode, one would turn his head to the other almost to nip, but didn't...then a few minutes later the other would. M even made mention....what are they saying to each other?:lol:

you are right too...I am sure I have something to offer. I am 12 years older than she, and was riding a good 10 years before she was BORN!!:shock: That has to count for something huh? I guess I feel ignorant b/c I've been having so much trouble searching for saddles and what not....It's harder than i thought it would be...so much to know.

Oh, speaking of saddles...when I rode with M, when I dismounted i HURT, whichis odd now with the tush cush. I rode the same amount yesterday....FINE! I think I was even sitting wrong Friday b/c I was so tensed up while riding with her!:shock: EEEgads! I need to get ahold of myself. 

So, thank you all so much for your thoughts and support. I need to reread your thoughts. They made me feel so much better!:lol: You are all so wonderful.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, saddles....Ellen, first of all...where's the HOrN?:lol::lol:

Thinking according to Tucker website, for my frame and weight I am to sit in a 16.5, but will check again.

Also, I have a friends who are currently riding for two weeks in ND. When they come back they may also have a Tucker to sell....if they liked the new one they purchased. So let me get trhough my vacation and then i will be doing some serious saddle shopping! WooHoo!

Stan, I'm with you...I haven't mentioend at all to DH that I want/need a new saddle.:shock: Zoiks! How do I break that to him? It would be better if I sold my Circle Y first!:wink: Any takers? LOL

I do want to sit in some Tuckers before I do anything. They sound comfy. Are there saddles out there that make your tushy feel like it's sitting in a lazyboy? :lol: That's what I want and need! Something that totally encapsulates my buttocks!:rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, one more....in regards to self-esteem and perfectness...

my co-author is a world re-nowned teacher trainer and speaker. He is a wonderful person....but he intimidates me....i mean really, he travels the world teaching teachers!:shock: So on several occasions when he came to watch me teach, I got very nervous and insecure....my kids were not as 'perfect' as I would have liked them to be. Here was the question to myself...are they different than any other day? Or are you nit-picking b/c someone is wathcing?

Last October he came to watch again....but this time i had it in my mind that you know hwat? I'm the expert in the classroom. I've taught children for 17 years....he teaches teachers....I KNOW what I am doing. I exuded confidence...my kids were great, and he was very proud of me! I even screwed up with a lesson....but I didn't care b/c that is LIFE!!! It happens! Good teaching means I fix it mid stream.

so...horses, as I am finding are SO much like teaching.....I can't ask for perfection b/c I am working with something that has it's own brain! But I can help guide it/them to the best of my ability when they need it most! I can't give up my leadership role...teaching or rider.....ever!

I'm learning...forever learning.

Hoping to ride again today. I'm running out of time befroe I leave.:-(


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> Hey, do you mean a freeze brand? You know, code on the neck with white hair? Because that's standard for SB in Australia and NZ and was adopted as a humane and easily readable alternative to hot branding. I find the look a bit unattractive, kind of like a bar code on a horse, but it creates no physical problem for the horse at all. All that has happened is that the freezing process has stopped melanocytes (pigment cells) from ever producing hair pigment again in the places where the freeze brand touched the skin. Both my boys have it.


No. Freeze firing is an alternative to pin firing which is deliberate damage to a damaged tendon for the purpose of taking minor inflammation and making it major. This is supposed to make the tendon go on and heal rather than staying chronically inflamed.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning....vietnam!
> 
> Wow that brings back memories. I think I even hear hippy music in the background. :lol::lol::lol: "Farm out and right arm. I mean far out and right on. lol
> 
> Nickers
> 
> You really do need to try a Tucker. Comparing my Tucker to my Circle Y, like comparing a plush recliner to a straight back hard seated ladder back chair, respectively. When your friends come back please try theirs.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> So ladies, and men, how do you get it past the other half you have just spent a grand on gear without their blessing.


 
Stan 

I was going to tell ya to just face the music with dignity and honor. However, it may be better to do like you did with Buggs that day in the pasture when he was exhibiting threating behavior. Just pick up a stick to ward off the danger when it happens after your deed is discovered.:rofl: Or even better :hide:


----------



## Koolio

Nickers - I think you hit the nail on the head with your analysis of perfectionism. You could easily have been writing about me as well. You are right that it isn't about being perfect, but about taking the imperfect moments and doing something with them, learning from them, and not beating yourself up over them. This is a lesson I've been trying to learn my entire life (and still learning).

With regards to the saddle, since you are using your sisters saddle, why not sell your circle Y right away? Then, when the right saddle comes along, you won't feel as guilty spending the money because you will have some of it from the sale. It is good you are researching so thoroughly. A saddle is an investment and worth the time and knowledge to choose the right one. In the end it benefits both you and your horse. I wish I had known or thought that about 3 saddles ago.

Stan - regarding your spouse finding out you spend a bunch of $ on equipment, I always feel honesty is the best answer. DH and I both have expensive hobbies (motorcycles and horses) so both make large purchases to support those hobbies. We both know that and respect that and as long as we can afford it, we don't get on each other about it. We both work hard and enjoy our hobbies. It is open and honest. If we are not sure that we can afford something, we talk about it and then decide together. If I were upset about every motorcycle accessory purchase he made, or if he did it on the sly, we wouldn't like each other much and neither of us would be very happy.

Yesterday was the longest day of the year. I went out at 11:15 pm to out on fly sheets and still had some daylight. I love that! I worked on the yard and the house yesterday as I shampooed my carpets, harrowed my fields, cut all the grass, got groceries, set up the badminton net for my son and did laundry. DH is away on a 2 week long bike trip, so I am the Department of Everything. Today I shall play. 

Hopefully we will get a trail ride in this afternoon. Old man Sam was limping and stiff last night so I gave him a bit of bute. This morning he looks much better, but I'm watching him close. I hope to take Koolio and Cheeky Pony out for a trail ride today instead and give Sam some time to rest. He will be mad, up he needs to heal up. I think he was just a little arthritic, as I could see no evidence of injury. Cheeky Pony hasn't been out on the trails before, so it will be a first for her. I think she is ready and she needs the conditioning. Getting her in the trailer may be a bit of a lesson though...

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stan

Just on the subject of perfection
This tune comes to mind every time I think of me. O lord its hard to be humble when your perfect in every way. 

With us men folk those words just roll of the tongue.

Now as for coming clean and telling SWMBO how much I have spent. I'm not that brave. I think i'll run the gauntlet and let her find out piece by piece. It wont be so painful. I could buy her a few things before we go away but wait up, I have paid for her airfare. So, some thermal long johns should do it don't you think.

Well its off to work after a not very good weekend. Lack of sleep and attitude is going to go down well with the crims today.

Have a great Sunday folks.


----------



## Happy Place

*no, it's a type of cryo treatment similar to pin firing. you see dots on their legs*



SueC said:


> Hey, do you mean a freeze brand? You know, code on the neck with white hair? Because that's standard for SB in Australia and NZ and was adopted as a humane and easily readable alternative to hot branding. I find the look a bit unattractive, kind of like a bar code on a horse, but it creates no physical problem for the horse at all. All that has happened is that the freezing process has stopped melanocytes (pigment cells) from ever producing hair pigment again in the places where the freeze brand touched the skin. Both my boys have it.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

No sue it's a lameness treatment similar to pin firing. It leaves telltale dime sized dots on the leg where they treated them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

Hello all!
*NM*, you got it right on comparing confidence with horses vs in the classroom. The thing with horses (and life) is that even with lots of experience/knowledge, we still have so much to learn. We'll never "know it all" and that's the beauty of it. And I find my horses have a knack for having me look dumb, usually when people are watching. 

*CCG*, so glad you drop by and enjoy our stories.

*HP*, I hope that job event doesn't shatter your confidence in any way. They obviously found excuses to let you go and it had nothing to do with your value or competency. You were played... Our teachers' unions are so strong around here, something like that would rise a storm. I believe you deserve better, from people who can appreciate your skills better.

*Stan*, you nailed it about Bug picking up on your stress and those work issues playing on your patience (of lack of) with him. Hope you find a way to get rid of those worries; life is too short, must enjoy every day. Weird to think it's your shortest days and our longest right now.

*TJ*, more eggs! That robin finds your place a safe haven.

*Celeste*, love the fish "pond"!

*Rob55*, about that horse. I love arabians, I have three. That horse looks beautiful, but I see red-flags in this ad. If you are looking for a "project" and/or a challenge, I suspect he might be. Strong minded arabians can become a handful if they have been handled too roughly in the past.
I found this ad of him: Arabian Orion JC
Let us know if you go see him.

I had a nice ride... no, a GREAT ride on Eole this morning. He was perfect. It's a long week end before our National Holiday in Quebec (24th), I live in a highly touristic area and every single summer cottage is full of people. We had to stop multiple times to have kids pet the "pretty white horsie". My boy was very patient, not his usual forte.


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

Those are beautiful pictures. Did I see some hemlocks to the right of you in one of the pictures. Gorgeous riding area.


----------



## Happy Place

Thank you all for the vote of confidence about my job loss. I know that I am a good counselor. I have NEVER had a bad review. It is their loss. I will find something better. I start my serious search tomorrow.


----------



## Koolio

*Things to be grateful for...*

DH got a phone call on Friday evening letting him know that his dad's wife broke her ankle getting on her horse. I called my father in law this morning to see how she was and got much more of the story and thought I would share. First of all, my FIL turned 85 last fall. His wife will be 80 tomorrow. Both are in reasonably good health and while my FIL doesn't ride any more (he enjoys hanging out at the campsites more) his wife still trail rides. I am grateful both of them are still doing what they love to do. FIL's wife was super excited to go on this latest weekend trail ride which started about 5 horse from where they live. She arranged hauling for her horse, and FIL drove his truck and camper to the campsite. Unfortunately, she was so excited to get going that she didn't wait for someone to hold her horse while she got on. The woman is 80! Unfortunately, this time, the horse spooked and she caught her foot in the stirrup. It must have been a heck of a wreck because the ankle bones twisted and broke, pushing through the skin. She could have lost her entire foot. Luckily, they see riding with someone with extensive medical training and an ambulance got there quickly total her to a nearby city with an excellent surgeon. Luckily, she will heal, albeit a little slower at 80. She is anxious to get back on her horse. I only hope that when I reach that age that I can live my life so fully and still enjoy what I love to do. I am grateful that she will be OK.

It was a beautiful day here again. My daughter and I rode Sam and Cheeky Pony this morning out along the road away from our house. Sam seemed to limber up the more he walked and Cheeky was a superstar. She has never been out on the road before and did everything like a pro. Later this afternoon, I took Koolio trip riding with a girlfriend. Koolio hasn't been out on the trail without Sam or my daughters horse before and my friends horse is new to him. He is also known to be a bit spooky and a lot of a drama queen when he is in new situations. My girlfriends horse is also fairly green. Koolio took it all in and was also a star. He loaded and hauled like a dream and didn't spook or fuss even with my friends horse whinnying along the way. I am so proud of him and so grateful that he is finally learning to rely on my than on his pasture mates.

Here is Cheeky Pony and my daughter. They are both super cute.









Cheeky has a pretty braid.









One of old man Sam not holding very still for a photo op.









Close up of Koolio. He's such a camera hog!










I am thankful for a good day.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:
It's early and I am getting ready to walk out the door.
I had a wonderful weekend, I'll provide an update later this afternoon.

Hope everyone else here had a blast!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone!

Koolio, sounds like a good day. And I must say...I love Koolio's face! :lol:

I also like how you focused on the positives on that ride. I on the other hand only focused on the negatives of that last ride with M. There certainly were many positives....sigh....I should know better.:wink: Learning, learning....

Did ride yesterday and it was GREAT!:lol: Just a nice slow trail ride, went where ever I pointed his nose. 

Thought I might ride this morning...but I may just spend time brushing my two ponies instead one last time before I head out for vacation....

OMG! It's finally here! I woke up this morning around 5:00 with butterflies in my stomach. It has finally hit me....we are going to the island in 24 hours! woohoo I'm so excited!!:happydance::happydance:

Got Hammy Ham delivered to one of my students. She's super excited to babysit. She has two of Hammy's brother! LOL Packed my bag last night...not too much...it's so dang hot there!

I should be in touch along the way. he has wireless at the villa, so I plaln on checking in!

OK, mmore later, but i want to get out to the barn and spend some time out there. I'll miss my two.:-(

Talk later!


----------



## Roadyy

That was a bit of reading to catch up on, but I got it all done.

Ccg, glad to see you popping in and saying hi. Glad you had some good visits from friends. Sounds like all of the critters have found new wonderful homes and thankful for your eased worry on that issue.


MN17, you are a fantastic person, teacher and horse person that matches the ability of anyone in your situation. I am proud to know you and recognize you as such a humble friend who teaches me how to be a better person every single time I read a post of yours here or otherwise. 

I also believe that our horses need us to be a leader each and every time we are around them. Especially when we have company riding with us. They need to have that role reinforced even before the ride starts or the saddle goes on with simple things like forward, turn, stop and back up with full attention on your cues. Then they know you are always the go to leader in a new group.

HP, glad you are not allowing that school system to control your emotions and keeping your chin up to see the wonderful future that awaits you. I agree with the others about you deserving better than what you are leaving from what I have learned about you in our short time around here together.


Terry, glad you had fun playing with the toy and can't wait to see your movie making skillz. Sounds like you had a great shift working with your favorite partner. Looking forward to a great report from working at Janice's today.


Tracey, glad to hear that all the horses did so well on the rides this weekend. Hope your son and his friends enjoy the batmittin as I always enjoyed playing it even now. Hope your DH is having a great trip and makes it back safe. Hope your dad's wife heals quickly and I agree about hoping to be that active with the activities I love at that age.


Rob55, glad to see you back and looking forward to more updates.


Tealesa(sp?) I'm sure that is spelled wrong and I apologize. Sounds like things are going well in your world and glad you are still here posting more. We tend to have a few new people come in and post a hello then never return. I'm not sure what Sue says to them to run them off, but we aren't so bad. lmbo....Just kidding SueC.lol


Stan, I am not sure what course of action to offer you about coming clean with the spendature. I always talk to DW about anything I am looking to buy in such a way that allows her to convince me I do not need to wait on getting it. Very useful skill to have when dealing with a woman. I am unable to teach it as it is something you can't teach.

My DD left for Nashville this morning with the teen group and 3 adults for a week of mission work. They will be doing yard work, cleaning homes, washing cars, removing fell limbs and plenty of outreach. I am so proud of her and how active she chooses to be in the church. 

I sat down and wrote her a letter and stuck it in her suitcase to read when she gets to Nashville. Telling her how proud I am that God chose me to be her father and how much joy it brings me to spend time with her. I am going to miss her terribly over this week as we do alot together, whether it be going over her home school work or talking about the horses or caring for them.

OK, I have to go do some work now and will check back in later.


I'm sorry for not responding to every post, but you know that would mean you would be here for another 2 hours reading as well. lol


----------



## Happy Place

Today I updated my resume and cover letter, uploaded those, new references and more data to the online ap process for 1 county and applied to 1 opening. That took 4 hours! I'm taking a break and going for a walk, then I will be back at it for another county. It will go much faster from here on out (I hope!).


----------



## Celeste

Koolio, I hope your FIL's wife heals quickly and gets back in the saddle soon. What an awesome person to be riding at 80!


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Koolio, I hope your FIL's wife heals quickly and gets back in the saddle soon. What an awesome person to be riding at 80!


Celest

I will second that. I've found another role model. I am following in her footsteps.:lol::lol::lol: Woohoo!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Give you FIL's wife a double thumbs up from me. Tell her to heal quick and get her young self back on that horse. She has definitely become my main roll model.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Today I updated my resume and cover letter, uploaded those, new references and more data to the online ap process for 1 county and applied to 1 opening. That took 4 hours! I'm taking a break and going for a walk, then I will be back at it for another county. It will go much faster from here on out (I hope!).


HP

Keep on keeping on. You will surely end up in a much better job where you can enjoy your work and be appreciated. Please enjoy your summer and be ready to dive into a brand new job. You are an important part of those young people's future. They need you!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Well, here it is/was HorseMonday (had a text I didn't see from my Sgt, asking me to call him when I got home: he's been hired by the Denver Sheriff's Dept. I'm very happy for him. He said the Director knows all about the "Chief's" severe inadequacies, & "change is coming, hang in there." Ok...if it wasn't for my current housing crisis, I'd be looking for another job {at my age...}. 'Nuff said on that).

New boarder Cody, nice little Paint. Janice's new Mimi is a treasure (sorry no pics or vid, day took an unexpected turn); Mimi is a fleabitten gray, very very pretty (I HAVE to get a pic for Tracey!), very stable,sweet, nothing seems to bother her. She has some muscle that needs built up, but her mindset is fine. She's next to Bailey, & Bailey's is way p'od!. Mimi not responding at all "like, whatever, red girl". Janice said she's also p'od at HER, & she didn't realize that Bailey was so attached to her (Bailey isn't cuddly, accepts affection for a minute, doesn't give affection back).

I did 2 days worth of mucking, 5 horses out of 8. (Marcos has left for 3 mos, w/apologies. Don't know why, Janice said it might be his job or something). At 10a, mother & 2 little daughters (one around 11, the other around 7-8 I think) showed up for their lessons (they muck on Tuesdays.) Janice was sorting them out w/who got what horse (Mom-Spirit, older dau-Dennis, little dau-Mimi); then she looked at me & said "Bailey needs to get her mind on something, & she's also upset because she didn't get worked yesterday; we can all get in the big round pen, I'll do their lessons, you can just get some horsetime in waling & practicing".

Yikes. I'm going to continue this w/another post, because last time my Story got comp-eaten. Back in a few.


----------



## Happy Place

It's 5 pm and I am calling it quits for today. I got 4 applications out. Only one of them I would truly truly wish for. If you are the praying sort, pray that Brighton calls me!

Whew, I need some horse time for sure. :?


----------



## tjtalon

ok, back to yikes. I got Bailey, easily enough; waited for little girl to get out Mimi first. Took her to her post (farthest away from Spirit & Mimi), next to Dennis. She was pinning her ears & stomping @ Dennis, & she LIKES him. I got her groomed, got her tacked, got on my helmet, & told Janice this might not work, as I was afraid Bailey would lunge at anyone, but especially Mimi, w/me on her. I was nervous, I admit it, & Bailey was becoming nervous because of me.

Janice told me she'd be ok, but I wasn't, so...we went to the 3rd round pen (farthest away & the smallest). Bailey dragged me almost to her pen, took a lot of thinking & managing (& butt pops) to get her to pay attention (Janice told me later that she's been this way w/everyone this week, even her). She started to drag me in the roundpen, Janice had to help get her settled, then I worked on lunging her, quietly this time, working on pushing but not stalking. Once I saw the lick/chew, I let her come in to center, & did the join-up-walk a few times both directions. Janice came back (she had the other 3 to attend to, remember) & helped me mount up.

Then we were on our own. Janice said "just enjoy, relax, practice, do the stretches, work on what you want to." Then she went to the 1st roundpen w/the other 3 &...paid no attention to me!! Yikes!! (LOL, Janice said later she was getting me out of my comfort zone & Bailey needed to work a little..!!)

Well..we walked, both directions. I worked on "turning w/my eyes" w/my hands/legs as secondary cues. We did serpentines & teardrops & cornering. Then did that at a faster walk. I din't ask her to trot, because the pen is small (I could've, Janice said later, the pen is big enough for it). Did all that for about 45 minutes, then bailey got bored, stopped paying attention, kept going to yank weeds in the middle. I let her do that a couple of times, so we both could rest, but then did a couple more walks in both directions, so I could practice "my idea, not yours". Then we went over to the pen rail & watched the lessons going on in the 1st pen.

Janice walked over to see how we were doing, & I told her what we had done, but it was time to stop. My legs were wobbly & I didn't want to brush her butt w/my boot, so Janice helped me get down.

Walked her back to the post w/no issues, untacked & groomed her, did fly spray (found a rag for her face). I got right in front of her when that was done, put my arms around her neck & thanked her for being so good w/me. She accepted that, & I expected her to move away, but she tucked her head around my shoulders..very briefly, very gently. Very nice. I didn't push her affectionate moment at all, released her, put away her grooming bucket, got her cookies, & took her home.

She was happy to get home; Janice said from the 1st roundpen that both of us looked much happier & relaxed! True. Unhaltered herself, gave her her cookies.

Got my gear to go home, watched the continuing lessons for a few minutes. Was too tired by that point to think of pics, let alone experiment w/a vid.

Mimi is pretty pretty pretty & a sweetheart, everyone is falling in love w/her. Janice said Bailey's jealousy should work out in a week (Mimi just got here on Friday), especially since Mimi is disregarding the antics. I'll get to be on her at some point, sooner than later. 

I missed Tommy today, more than Addie, even. I did love that boy. I'm not letting Bailey go, somehow, even if Janice does want me to lesson on Mimi (too). Bailey's a challenge. I got over some challenge today, I think, being on my own: thought of Rick's recent "leadership" advice & Nicker's "just riding & enjoy".

A good day. I won't let work's new big wrinkle wreck this day, & as for the "Other", I don't know anything yet. Today was a great day!


----------



## tjtalon

HP, Brighton in my prayer bag!! I'm sorry to not have responded so well to your life-changing thing, but have read & thought & sent you good wishes. BRIGHTON it is.


----------



## tjtalon

And Tracey: hope your father's wife does heal quickly & gets back on. Yup, on my hero list (which seems to grow longer, knowing all of you)!

You would adore this Mimi! She has the looks of Koolio, but small w/a sweet-girl look in her eye. I had to laugh, watching her from on top of Bailey: in the 1st round pen, Janice was lounging Spirit, to get her sorted out for the student & over her dominance issues w/the other 2 horses (she's still learning her herd-place, doesn't quite know what it is yet). Dennis was bouncing a bit, the young girl handling him well. The little girl was on Mimi, & Mimi was looking out like "oh, isn't this interesting? Curious behavior..." I have to get a pic of her.


----------



## tjtalon

Apparently, the snapping turtle came back On Sunday (Eddie posted this pic on FB). Will have to read the report tomorrow!


----------



## tjtalon

Just took this pic, Mom Robin out of the nest: FIVE eggs!!


----------



## Northernstar

'Hay' folks! Back after 3 days of computer h-e-double hockey sticks! haha
Actually, the only time I sit down in front of it is the evening in between tasks, so that's when the repairs have been taking place... oh well, 1st time in 3 yrs. isn't bad I suppose 

Tj, super cool robin egg photos!! Very exciting, isn't it? That's the migratory birds, by golly-get as many layed/hatched/fledged/ before fall to continue the species 

HP, Couldn't go back far enough, but gather from others' replies that those dweebs in personnel gave you the slip...their loss! Remember ironic songs from the '90's? Well,
"You've got one hand in your pocket, and the other one is giving a high five!"  * Real estate is _shockingly_ inexpensive here, btw... One can own a chalet home on 20 acres/stream out back, etc, for the cost of an _outhouse_ in Oakland/Livingston Co. !!!! Often, quality, registered horses given to good homes. Plus, there are still old fashioned values in the schools. Top stories on the newspaper covers will often be of a historic farm and his family or something similar..... 

Sue, the photo in your avatar is simply_ lovely! _


----------



## Happy Place

tj those eggs are beautiful!

Those two horses that I posted about were adopted out. I keep looking and asking and learning. At this point, it's all I can do. Good thing will happen, I feel it coming!


----------



## Northernstar

Tj, don't have time to look back as to the story behind the snapping turtle, but what a beautiful specimen! Where was he/she found? (the way to determine gender with a turtle is to look on the bottom shell-concave or convex is the answer... hard with snappers as their bottom shells are very small (why they're so aggressive!) Those necks are waaay longer than ppl think, and another is the soft shell turtle-looong necks, aggressive, but out of necessity


----------



## Northernstar

Just a little something to share of what went on with DH Sat. after feeding/spoiling the horses... Our annual strawberry picking at the U Pick farm- it was 10:30 a.m., the 1st day of summer, and _59 degrees!_ (my idea of awesome temps for projects)









Now, if there was a cartoon bubble over DH's head, he's saying, "Heh, Heh! Can't wait to make 6 jars of my 'famous' strawberry preserves!" (A.K.A. 'Strawberry Ice Cream Topping' that one can pour on, year after year, after year......


----------



## Northernstar

As is tradition, there's a lake we only fish after strawberry picking in this region... guess who caught this keeper! Good thing I was wearing my 'lucky' horse hair bracelet! 










Poo! The horse hair bracelet isn't visible here- that was making my post justified for the HF!


----------



## Koolio

NorthernStar - those are some awesome looking berries! I am so jealous, especially since all the U-pick farms around here are gone and I only had two plants survive the winter. You could make a lovely pie out of those!








That fish you caught looks like a wide-mouthed bass. I caught many of those as a kid at my grandparents cottage. The lake was recently re-stocked and the populations of bass are just now coming back.

Happy Place - I am glad you got some applications out there. You deserve a great job where you can be fantastic. The last one didn't sound like it.

TJTalon - I am glad you enjoyed horse Monday, despite the "yikes". Those moments will help you to grow and it sounds like you are handling them with style. It seems change is afoot at work for you as well and good things are to come.

Nicker - I think you said you were off for your vacation today? Have a wonderful time!

Even though I have 4 more days of work this week, my kids are finished the exams and my marks are in! The rest of the week will be supervision and cleaning up my classroom. Easy peasy, then hello summer, her I come!


----------



## Maryland Rider

The Weekend:

Friday: Got to camp at around 5:30ish.
Hurry Hurry we ate dinner with some friends.
I passed on riding, traffic getting there was terrible.
My daughter rode all 4 horses around the camp and a little trail riding.
She has been doing well with this, the horses call out at a minimum.
She can ride them all out on their own, no issues.

Saturday: We had a breakfast at the club house around 11:00am.
A few people road out @ 8:00am we waited till 1:30pm.
Small group of 6 of us.
I was not with it, gloomy and cloudy few spots of light rain but not to really wet the ground.
First 30 minutes on the trail turned me around though.
I was ready for anything at this point.
Clouds dispersed and a little sun, light breeze, 70 degrees, all was well.
Turned into a 3.5 hour ride, rode some rough terrain, lots of mud though.
Horses in some places up to their hocks in mud.
They all did well, river was not too deep either.
Dinner with same group of friends, Grilled yard bird and baked taters.
Asian salad and cheesecake for dessert!
By 9:30pm I was done, fresh air and trail can wipe me out!

Sunday: Rode for about 2.5 hours in a different area, little less mud.
Great weather around 80 degrees, real cool down from the prior week.
Arrived home around 4:00 unpacked and showered up.
Our oldest son and DIL showed up, we all ate dinner and relaxed with some TV.
True Blood started their last season on HBO.

Cleaned up around the house this evening, found the ground bees already.
My knee is now starting to swell, same leg the horse fly got last week, my luck.
While mowing got stung, destroyed a hose, found missing ratchet straps,
everything wrapped around the blades, couldn't win for losing tonight.

*NM:* Sometimes riding in a group can be strange.
I have noticed there are some horses mine will *never* get along with.
I just change the order and all is usually well.
Large groups of 40 or more can really get interesting.

Enough for this evening.
I missed a lot of people, sorry!
It is late and again I am done for the night.
Good night all!


----------



## Stan

MR that sounds like a great ride and the food What is a yard bird.
I think ill be heading your way I don't mind mucking out just for the food.

Its Tuesday afternoon and I'm not working. I came home yesterday with my heart thumping and all fluttery in my chest. Put it down to stress but its a chest bug so I'll take the rest of the week off. 

Good timing provided I can get rid of it by the weekend. Its an opportunity to get Bugs back in line I have a leadership issue. So this afternoon I got him into the float by the use of food which is not a good thing but it showed me its not the float but leadership which is a problem I have only had since he has come back from spending time with his filly. My mother told me a skirt could turn the head of the male of any species.

So after getting him into the float I tried to catch him, that proved to be a mission.








That method did not work this time, me being not in top form even though I managed to drop him, I was a little slow at getting the halter on and he got away.

I had to use a little cunning learnt off SWMBO and all of the other women in my life. I chased him around until he ran out of steam and then hung a rope over his neck. Just the rope over his neck transformed his attitude so I worked him left and right back and forth also lead him to the float and got him up the ramp. Backed him down and stood for a few minutes while he licked his lips and chewed. Walked him around some more with only the rope over his neck. I had his attention took him into the Paddock and turned him free.

Wednesday Ill repeat it all again but make him go into the float, and if all goes well have short ride. Same again on Thursday, and Friday he gets new shoes, loaded into the float again and a ride.

That should get his attention and on Saturday or Sunday its a cattle drive. SWMBO is also attending this one, riding one of our friends horses which may kindle her interest in getting another horse for herself.

All I need to make this all happen is this cold not to get any worse and the weather to hold. Not asking for much, but I can always wear my new wet weather gear that she does not know about on the drive, thus enabling me to tell a little porky by saying its been so long since we rode together she had forgotten I had it. Now all I have to get past her is the range finder and that can stay hidden until we get to the south Island end of July. The new boots, she thinks they are the old ones so I'm safe there for a while, and Rick, in the future I'm taking a leaf out of your book and concentrating on talking her into thinking it was her idea.

cheers all. I knew the answer would come to me eventually, from experience. I've been married for a long time. Off and on:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Yardbird / Chicken all the same!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan: I've always been good with the trailer and no issues.
3 of the horses always follow me right in don't try to back or move.
The 4th one that is mine always leaps in.
They must enjoy our camp trips, when they know I am hooking up the trailer
they all get noisy and to running around.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I suppose you are getting ready to leave.
Enjoy that vacation!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, sounds like a pretty good Monday for you. Major confidence reinforcer. That Mimi sounds like a Gem for sure. Glad you will have another set of peckers to watch grow in the bush. Birds people birds...such dirty minded people around here.


MN17, hope you have a great trip to the Island.

MR, sounds like a great camping trip. Wish there were pics to go with it.

Stan, hoping the cold stays at a distance so you can enjoy the trek with SWMBLT.

HP, I am a praying man and will throw in a pitch for your favorite, but remember he works more on what he knows you need rather than what you want. So don't be discouraged if it turns out to be another spot.


NS, great story and my DW enjoys going to the U-Pick patches here. We have Blueberry and Strawberry patches to choose from.


Took a walk board out to the farm yesterday to practice bridge crossing with the horses and had a young fella from church with us. He was all excited wanting to go for a ride so I saddled up Amber's horse, Doc. Popped Jaxson up in the saddle and took to walking around in front of the barn. He was so happy and all I could hear was can we make him run. So I got him into a trot after a little bit and he laughed so hard he nearly fell off the side of the saddle. Then put Jesa up behind him and took them for another couple of laps. Two very happy faces by the time it was over. BTW, Jesa had a death grip on the cantle and was very hard to get out of the saddle.



Here are the boys as we came in the gate. Doc is starting to look better now.









Here is Jaxson and the look of bliss.









Couples riding only.










Can't be too careful with little ones hanging around the barn.










Jesa got into an ant bed so she got stripped down to the pull up. She threw the hat on in the truck and couldn't resist.










Took this one on the way to the barn and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## corgi

Just stopping in to say my phone interview is in 50 minutes and I am a nervous wreck! Ugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Oh, and I have bronchitis and my voice comes and goes. Wonderful.

The panel consists of 6 people. I know 2 of them. 

Uggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I will let you all know how it goes. Just want to make a good impression. I did change out of my pajamas and put on shorts and a tee and brushed my hair. This is so strange to me. I am used to wearing a suit and heels to an interview. 


Ugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Roadyy

Just picture them in their underoos with their super heroes on them.


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Tj, don't have time to look back as to the story behind the snapping turtle, but what a beautiful specimen! Where was he/she found? (the way to determine gender with a turtle is to look on the bottom shell-concave or convex is the answer... hard with snappers as their bottom shells are very small (why they're so aggressive!) Those necks are waaay longer than ppl think, and another is the soft shell turtle-looong necks, aggressive, but out of necessity


That turtle first showed up Saturday by garages near to the High Line Canal. There's a small lake on property adjacent. have no idea if male or female, & I don't think anyone is going to try to look!:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is fine. I dug tators yesterday. My little old neighbor helped me by picking them off the roots and putting em in the bucket. When we finished, there were 2 gallon buckets and half a basket (1 1/2 gal buckets. We left 1 out of 3 rows because it was slow coming up and maturing. I am hoping for rain today, it's our last good chance for a while. I we don't get any I will have to draw water out of the well and irrigate:lol:

MR That' is not an ordinary chicken. It's a buff orfington. I have 4 of them girls.(2 mon. old) I love that breed. 

Roaddy Loved the pictures. You have got some good horses. They seem to be trustworthy. Really liked the picture of the child hanging around the barn. Literally

Corgi I am on pins and needles waiting to hear how the interview went. I know you will do fine, but the suspense:shock:

Stan Sounds like you're on a role with Buggs getting ready for the cattle drive, which sounds like a good way "to get away from it all".

Hope everyone has a good day.

Later


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - best of luck on your interview! You will be awesome!


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, fingers crossed for your interview. Much Luck!! You'll do great, I know it.

MR, whatever that chicken is (sounds like a lovely breed, Ellen!) it sure is purty. Your camp out sounded really nice. Hope the bug bite thing settles down.

Happy Vacation to Nicker, on your way now...have fun & don't worry about your horses, they'll be fine.

Great pictures, Rick! I'm w/Jesa; would rather "hang out" by the horses than just about anything!

Hope you feel up to par, soon, Stan. Good luck w/Mr Bugs (and may the new apparel/gear discoveries go smoothly!)

I'm reading here & piddling around, as woke up too early, couldn't get back to sleep. Can't think of a decent excuse to call in to work..).bad hair day? hangnail? cat having hairball issues?). I'm rather stunned at the moment; both "sides" of my life are in some kind of events-beyond-my-control cataclysmic thing..it's kinda bizarre, really.

Think I'll take a tip from the expression on Mimi's face & in her eyes yesterday, as Spirit was catapulting around & Dennis was jigging: "Oh, that's interesting...guess I'll just hang out here & watch."

Hanging out here and watching, then. Is it HorseMonday yet?! lol!!

Have a good day, all!


----------



## corgi

Thanks for the words of encouragement. It went really well. It's hard to gauge reactions over the phone but I think I did well. They are interviewing several people today and then determining who to send on to an interview with the Superintendent the week of July 7th. Will know if I am moving on to that step later this week or early next week. That was so nervewracking. Glad it is over and I didn't come across like a bumbling idiot.


----------



## tjtalon

Good to hear it went well, Ladona, and am sure you weren't a "bumbling idiot"!


----------



## Eole

Great pictures Rick. I didn't remember Jaxson, sure looks like a kind horse. You are so patient with kids and adult who want to be in contact with your horses. You seem to welcome anyone with open arms. Jesa is adorable. Any chance that she stays with you for ever? Any other scenario would be heart-breaking...

Corgi, must be a relief! Congratulation, hope you move to the next step towards that position.

Koolio, I love the pictures of your horses. Cheeky pony and your daughter look great together. Is the horse completely sound after this winter's scare?

TJ, nice HorseMondaySoap!  Since both living place and job are in turmoil, did you consider changing both? You're NOT too old to get a job and you seem able to do just about anything. Never too late to make choices to be truly happy...

Ellen, after reading the word "tators" often in this past month, I wondered what kind of weird unknown food you were growing. :shock: Google Search just enlightened me!!! :lol: (English is my second language, now I learned a new word)

MR, do you ride the same trails most week ends, or that place has many loops to explore? That's many hours on trail, horses must be fit.

We're getting our hay in: yeah! Timothy hay, not too mature, very green and dry. It smells like heaven. 500 stacked in 3 days; 400 more and we'll have our full year in storage. Last spring my Canadian mare foundered (again) at the change from old to new hay. We were at our last bale so couldn't do a transition. This year, we're introducing very gradually and I'm watching her like a hawk. No heat? No limp? No digital pulse?

Yesterday, just a short ride in the arena on Alize. She's one-sided (weak and less muscles on the right) so I need to reinforce her back with circles, transitions, lateral work. Problem is, I prefer trail-riding, I get bored and run out of ideas after 15 minutes. I hope the wonderful coach I found this winter will come here and give us some kind of program to work on.


----------



## Roadyy

Jaxson is the young man sitting in the saddle. Doc is the horse they are riding and is my daughter's horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> Ellen, after reading the word "tators" often in this past month, I wondered what kind of weird unknown food you were growing. :shock: Google Search just enlightened me!!! :lol: (English is my second language, now I learned a new word)
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am so sorry. Some of my southern colloquial sp? dialogue. Forgive. But, trust me, they are sooooooo good no matter how u say it:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> TJ, nice HorseMondaySoap!  Since both living place and job are in turmoil, did you consider changing both? You're NOT too old to get a job and you seem able to do just about anything. Never too late to make choices to be truly happy...


Yes, Eole, I have.Right now, both are in flux & I feel kinda stuck in the crosshairs. At the moment, trying to relax, center myself, get my head clear, so that I can THINK. It'll come, soon, I hope.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Eole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen, after reading the word "tators" often in this past month, I wondered what kind of weird unknown food you were growing. :shock: Google Search just enlightened me!!! :lol: (English is my second language, now I learned a new word)
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am so sorry. Some of my southern colloquial sp? dialogue. Forgive. But, trust me, they are sooooooo good no matter how u say it:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the Midwest, so it was "tatas". Close!
Click to expand...


----------



## tjtalon

Mom Robin hasn't left the nest this morning. She's still sitting on the little ........ I can't say that, I'll get kicked off the forum; you started it, Rick!


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> Mom Robin hasn't left the nest this morning. She's still sitting on the little ........ I can't say that, I'll get kicked off the forum; you started it, Rick!


I think we should blame it on MN17 since she isn't here to defend herself.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I think we should blame it on MN17 since she isn't here to defend herself.


Good idea! And if that doesn't work, we can blame it on Stan:lol:


----------



## Happy Place

I applied for 3 more spots. It's overcast and rainy today. I can feel my bed callng. Dogs are snoozing and so shall I!


----------



## Eole

> Jaxson is the young man sitting in the saddle. Doc is the horse they are riding and is my daughter's horse.


 Oups!  I worked evening shift, I think I need another coffee. 

Tatas? In Quebec, don't tell someone they are being tatas... (means acting stupid). But in France, tata means "auntie"!


----------



## Roadyy

I will refrain from saying what they are down in the south. You say you are eating tatas around a group of us and you will surely get a few funny grins from the guys and some smirks from the gals. Taters is the preferred terminology down here for your food choice.

Terry, the only thing about blaming it on Stan is no one would give a second thought to it. With MN17, people will talk about it for weeks because she isn't wired for talking such a way. Gotta keep conversation pieces readily available. lol


HP, I really do hope you find the perfect employment for you and if not then I hope you find a way to create the perfect income for you. Being your own boss and providing honest jobs for others may be the ticket.

Good luck.


----------



## tjtalon

It's pronounced "taytas" if that helps..or that just makes it worse. We can blame Nicker for that on too..!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey gang

Hope everyone is doing well this p.m. After I put the tator plants on the compost pile, I took my trusty hoe and made some new rows where the tators were and planted some butterpeas. Well, after about 1 1/2 hours, we had a wonderful rain. The LORD always supplies. I can't wait until these start spouting. They are so good by themselves or in soup. If my corn pans out, I'll have that to add with them this winter. Plus the mators (tomatoes), and okra. Now, if I can get some more ground venison, I'll be set for the winter.:lol::lol::lol: Nothing better than good homemade soup and cornbread. I love this life

I am getting ready to treat Red to some quality time with me while grazing on some grass. He will probably only be thinking about the grass, but I really enjoy taking him to areas where the grass is lush. He's really a nice horse. I enjoy seeing him enjoy!

The golden girls (hens) are starting to wander with the other hens when I let them out. I really am apprehensive to take my eyes off of them when they are out after the dog attach. So while I am letting Red enjoy himself, I can watch the girls and Abe, the rooster. 

Will check back later to read new posts:wink:


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Hey gang
> 
> After I put the tator plants on the compost pile, I took my trusty hoe and made some new rows where the tators were and planted some butterpeas. Well, after about 1 1/2 hours, we had a wonderful rain. The LORD always supplies. I can't wait until these start spouting. They are so good by themselves or in soup. If my corn pans out, I'll have that to add with them this winter. Plus the mators (tomatoes), and okra. Now, if I can get some more ground venison, I'll be set for the winter.:lol::lol::lol: Nothing better than good homemade soup and cornbread. I love this life


What time should we show up?


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> What time should we show up?


We'll bring the venison down!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> MR, do you ride the same trails most week ends, or that place has many loops to explore? That's many hours on trail, horses must be fit.


Eole: We go to the same camp every time.
We have many options in the park we ride.
There are 170 miles in the park, from our location in the park
we can access about 60-80 miles of these trails.
I have been riding there for 6 years and still find a new trail here and there.
Sometimes storms bring debris, a year later we clean a trail out, seems new again.

Horses are all around 11ish and very fit.
We go easy in the beginning of spring.
We used to do day rides like 6-8 hours, lunch on the trail etc...
I have learned to prefer 2 rides a day, 2-3 hours each, more toward 2 hours.

Ironically we now spend our longest trail rides out in the middle of summer,
usually during the worst heat.
It sounds bad but every 1-2 miles we hit the river or add additional river crossings to the trip.
The hours seem to fly by swimming the horses through different river areas.
They all seem to like that cool river and it gets the mud off.


----------



## Northernstar

Popped on for just a few here- Just got a call from DH who should've been home an hr ago, but will be 2 more. Fish survey on a ginormous lk for the next 2 wks, and had probs w/boat equip, etc. to be fixed before another round tomorrow... it's actually very hot/humid. Crazy N MI weather and sounds like rough seas today 

_Anyway...._

Stan, I forbid you telling SWMBO any porky's! It'll come back @ you later, you can count on it! Just tell her the truth, and if she's mad, she'll just quietly get you back and buy that new living room furniture she's always wanted  ** My MIL did that when FIL bought a $10,000 tractor haha

Ellen, I treated my mares to over an hr of walking all around the property eating lots of tall grass... it is a treat, and they always appreciate it! I have good quality hay, but to a horse, nothing compares 

Roadyy, What a cool grandpa you are!! 

HP, I need to apologize for so strongly insisting you move up here-Your DH may not be thrilled with 6-7 month winters and living in bear country, no matter how inexpensive the real estate.... I was short on time, but intended to _help_ because we love it here so much, and you know the beauty first hand! Prayed for the Brighton job, and good luck! 

Tj, keep up the positive spirit!! Negative just saps our strength.... so glad for your horse Mondays, and rendezvous with nature


----------



## Northernstar

No wonder you couldn't see my lucky horse hair bracelet in last night's photo- _I posted the wrong one!_ That was from a month ago, and was not a keeper (14" this year).... Here's the one from Sat.-14 3/4"!


----------



## Northernstar

Okay, since I'm already hijacking, I may as well do a good job of it! haha I'll share one from Sunday afternoon when we took a quick scoot over to Lk MI (a virtual traffic-free 45 min. drive)... I need to justify. (my new goal-to _try_ to tie everything I share around the horses, as this is a horse forum! I do love how Ginger Kathrens stated, that "Horses are woven in a tapestry of nature with the mountain goats/ birds/deer/foxes/, etc., and not just by themselves".) So... I'll def. say that the horses were let out to graze, enjoyed a good brushing/nuzzled immediately upon our return 









** Facing to the North, one would see on a clearer day, North and South Manitou Islands, and just beyond that dune, is the Sleeping Bear Dune (Nat'l Lakeshore) Native American legend tells us that the giant 'sleeping bear' is the mother, and the islands are her cubs who could not make it across the lake to join her while fleeing from a fire. I cannot tell that story without getting very choked up...


----------



## Northernstar

Here is the lighthouse, and we climbed to the top-we've been here a zillion times, but decided to pay the fee and climb. Lighthouses are always _very_ cool 









* MI is not only known as the "Great Lakes State", but also, the "Lighthouse State". With 3,000 miles of great lake shoreline, these beacons have been the saving grace of millions of ships on turbulent waters.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> It's pronounced "taytas" if that helps..or that just makes it worse. We can blame Nicker for that on too..!


 
Well yall come on down and we'll cook up some taytas too! Well if the soup turns out as good as Red enjoyed his grass smorgasbourg, then we will have a feast.:wink: I agree that they really do appreciate the greens. He literally looks like he's smiling' while he's eatin. That's how I looked when I went to the Amish country kitchen. It was all you could eat, and those ladies did a good job cookin that food. It was like grandma's country cookin I was full for two days after.. Tonight I am going crazy with potatoes, onions and venison. I thought all about it while Red was eating his grass. Yum! Like I said, I luv this life. What a way to wrap up the day


----------



## ellen hays

By the way, sharing the events of the day with my little family on the forum makes life pretty nice too!

Have a good evening


----------



## Northernstar

Yes, I'm a total geek for my beloved state-ever since my first memory! I've done many MI History/Pioneer/Native American programs over the years. Can't get enough... DH gets to retire in 8 yrs, and hope to live in a log house near Lk Superior, and that would be a dream. Star, Laney and Sugar will love it 

Now for something hilarious, and let someone else post stuff! Roadyy's to blame for all this, remember...

*The Good Wife's Guide... *(excerpt from Housekeeping Monthly, 1955-photo showing DH coming home from work)

* Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to be refreshed when he arrives. Put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people.

* Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.

*Greet him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him.

* Don't complain if he's late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.

* Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.

* Don't ask him questions or question his judgment or integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him.

* A good wife always knows her place.

_**** The above was an actual copy of the magazine page that was framed and given to us as a 'prank' wedding gift. I love it, and love sharing it!! _
_Gosh! I'm very old fashioned and do a lot for my DH, but in our time, this 'language' is really funny. _

Hope it made you chuckle!!


----------



## Celeste

*Solution to Stan's problems...........*



Northernstar said:


> *The Good Wife's Guide... *(excerpt from Housekeeping Monthly, 1955-photo showing DH coming home from work)
> 
> * Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to be refreshed when he arrives. Put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people.
> 
> * Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.
> 
> *Greet him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him.
> 
> * Don't complain if he's late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.
> 
> * Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.
> 
> * Don't ask him questions or question his judgment or integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him.
> 
> * A good wife always knows her place.
> 
> _**** The above was an actual copy of the magazine page that was framed and given to us as a 'prank' wedding gift. I love it, and love sharing it!! _
> _Gosh! I'm very old fashioned and do a lot for my DH, but in our time, this 'language' is really funny. _
> 
> Hope it made you chuckle!!


Once she sees this, she won't question all the new purchases............

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar

It made me think of Leave it to Beaver. June Clever was a model wife who followed those very guidelines. Oh boy, I would stay in the dog house all the time. I'm so unconventional:shock:


----------



## Northernstar

Popping on again for a goodnight horse photo- DH came in, and despite a rough and challenging 12 hr day, had his usual toothy smile for me upon walking in the door. I am blessed... that's what he says also  
Time to get the horses in, and fed for the night-just took a quick photo a minute ago. "Swishy tails on a humid end of the day" is what we'll call it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wait one minute here....TATAS????? Roaddy...come on now...I'm checkin' in, just not posting....I'm catchin ya! AND....TJj...I thought you had my back girl? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well we made it to the island!:lol: Everything worked out perfectly until we were to get our luggage.....my mom's never showed up!:shock:

Never to fear....we made a quick stop to Kmart and bought a few things until we find her luggage....:lol:

Roaddy, I do love the pics...you are a good gramps...at such a young age.:wink:

TJ, sounds like a great Monday to me!!! 

Corgi, yea! I am so glad things went well...and your vaca is seems to be going well too!:lol:

Koolio...not long now!!

Ellen....as always, a pleasrue to read your posts. I thought of you this weekend as I was the sole care-taker of the place. I had to put the chickens away..what a HOOT! I called to them and they came a runnin'. i have a video on FB...are you on there?

Well, it's 8:30 here, and it's been dark...Koolio...I'm sure it's still light there. Weird how it all works.

It's so quiet here...not a popular time to be on island. Tomorrow plans....coffee pool side. :wink::lol:

I have wireless here....so TJ and Roaddy....I'm watching you.!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

For your viewing pleasure......a glimpse of the island as we land.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Our view from the villa.......

Ahhh...the sound of horses munching hay is great....but the sound of the ocean waves.....a special treat!!!


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> We'll bring the venison down!


 
I have have some wild pork


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Once she sees this, she won't question all the new purchases............
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


And I wont survive the fall out. I am not brave enough to leave that around for SWMBO to read. But I must say if we argue I always win. I have found by saying "I must have misunderstood what you said" gets me out of trouble I have not said I'm wrong just misunderstood.

I assume Taters or what ever are potatoes.


----------



## Stan

*The Cow, the Ant and the Old Fart *

A cow, an ant and an old fart are debating on who is the greatest of the three of them.
The cow said, "I give 20 quarts of milk every day and that's why I am the greatest!"

The ant said, "I work day and night, summer and winter, I can carry 52 times my own weight and that's why I am the greatest!"



*.*



*.*



*.*



*.*



*.*









Why are you scrolling down, It's your turn to say something?.


----------



## Happy Place

[/QUOTE]
HP, I need to apologize for so strongly insisting you move up here-Your DH may not be thrilled with 6-7 month winters and living in bear country, no matter how inexpensive the real estate.... I was short on time, but intended to _help_ because we love it here so much, and you know the beauty first hand! Prayed for the Brighton job, and good luck! 

[/QUOTE]
Are you Kidding? My husband would love to live up north! We met because we are both moderators on a large Michigan hunting and fishing website. There just aren't enough jobs for either of us to make a living up there. 

HEY EVERYONE!! I just now noticed that there is a chat room on this site! If you just click on Horse Chat up towards the top, you get popped into the room. We could talk real time! LOL


----------



## tjtalon

popping in to start reading; alot of stuff today. One thing, will clarify, as truly didn't do so previously: phonetically...'taytuhs, as in "sweet puh taytuhs (pass me more, pleeze..)


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Tj, keep up the positive spirit!! Negative just saps our strength.... so glad for your horse Mondays, and rendezvous with nature


okey dokey....tryin', I really am...:-|


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Well yall come on down and we'll cook up some taytas too! Well if the soup turns out as good as Red enjoyed his grass smorgasbourg, then we will have a feast.:wink: I agree that they really do appreciate the greens. He literally looks like he's smiling' while he's eatin. That's how I looked when I went to the Amish country kitchen. It was all you could eat, and those ladies did a good job cookin that food. It was like grandma's country cookin I was full for two days after.. Tonight I am going crazy with potatoes, onions and venison. I thought all about it while Red was eating his grass. Yum! Like I said, I luv this life. What a way to wrap up the day


Dang, this makes me hungry! I've never had venison, but a friend of mine used to hunt elk. He'd bring me hamburger & steaks. Wonderful! I'd have the steak with..."potatoes"! (Honestly, could never wrap my tongue around that word, along w/my Midwestern upbringing, my fraternal grandma was from Missouri, (the folks down there related much more to South than North, believe me...)


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place -I just checked out the chat room. I felt a little old in there, and slow...

Taters- we call them spuds up here.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, I just looked @ the chat room; didn't see any name I recognized, so ran away, fast. Tracey, I'd very more than likely be slow in their to, & frustrate whoever was in there. Wish we had our "own"!

Found out today snapping turtle was caught in a bucket, after he/she decided to amble out from beneath a Subaru. The guys took this very angry critter to a large animal clinic close by, that has a reptile specialist. I thought that was a good solution. Later today, got a call from someone at Colo Reptile Humane Society, wanted to speak w/the Sgt (apparently, he'd tried to call, before the decision was made to haul angry & lost reptile to the clinic), she was mad that the turtle had been moved from it's "natural habitat". I was on a 2-minute duration radio, so didn't have time to explain to her that somehow this critter was WAY out of it's habitat & was a danger to itself & others. Got her # & put the msg in Sgt's inbox. He can deal w/it. I'm sure the turtle will get to a much better habitat thru the clinic's reptile expert than hanging out under cars in a parking lot. 

Beautiful pics, Nicker, do hope you enjoy every minute of the vacation, & your Mom, too! Ladona is of course way basking in hers, lol!

Stan: be brave, be brave. All said, it is best to be honest. Hmmm...take the grand (?) spent, & put another grand forward to her for her own horse, lol! She can make up the difference. Just a thought!

Called Janice tonight, because I woke last night remembering I hadn't turned the electric fence back on after I did water for Dennis, Nej & Fire. Fire will step thru the electric tape...he'll just stand there, waiting for someone to let him out, but worried about that today & about Janice being irritated at me. She said she found it in time, that Fire was fine, but that I'd not seen I'd let the hose flip onto the tape. OOPS. The hose didn't get fried, but I was a bit unconscious yesterday, but will not make those mistakes again. All ok this time. Won't happen again.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Wait one minute here....TATAS????? Roaddy...come on now...I'm checkin' in, just not posting....I'm catchin ya! AND....TJj...I thought you had my back girl? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wireless here....so TJ and Roaddy....I'm watching you.!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Ya know I luv ya, girlfriend!! Seemed like a good time to getcha:lol::clap:

Hope you're into having a wonderful time!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> *The Cow, the Ant and the Old Fart *
> 
> A cow, an ant and an old fart are debating on who is the greatest of the three of them.
> The cow said, "I give 20 quarts of milk every day and that's why I am the greatest!"
> 
> The ant said, "I work day and night, summer and winter, I can carry 52 times my own weight and that's why I am the greatest!"
> 
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you scrolling down, It's your turn to say something?.


I'm not the greatest, but I carry my own. I don't have other's to carry, but I care. I'm loaded enough, but pull well in the traces. I help others with their load when I can possibly do so, even if it's just a little thing. Am not the greatest, but I keep on.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi All! Millie, the donkey goes to her new home today. Cha-Cha is being a brat for her new owner, but she is Graining her! I don't do that, oh well, she can manage, as she is very knowledgeable. The folks that bought Wendy have now gone on a planned vacation-I know that gal will be missing her new horse-LOL!

Went to town yesterday for breakfast w/my Sis & Bil. Then after we did some shopping, they came out to the house again for awhile. Our land line died, so we got a new on-there was only one corded phone in the section & it only has 1 satellite, But it is better than the one we had, and all the batteries , chargers, etc are interchangeable, so it was an easy plug in to get the dial tone, setting the menu was a bit more challenging, but it works fine. This is our 3rd L. L. phone in this house since the end of 2011-I bought the 2 yr extended warranty for $4.00! Sounded like a good idea. 

Over the last two weeks I have gained 3 pounds! So, happy to no longer be losing weight/energy & I am feeling good, too! 

A friend/neighbor is buying my beloved Aussie saddle that I have been riding in for over 30 years-repaired billets in may/2010,- so it should last another rider a good long time w/proper care. ( It is so dry here!) She is getting it for her grand daughter, but maybe someday it will cycle back to her-haha.

I still have tons of tack, saddle pads, horse supplies-well over a 40-yr. collection! I was still buying things back in April-shame on me! But who knew? Life happens, & I have placed the horses, which is most important. Do have a nice 4-horse slant trailer that needs to go-I'm asking $2,000, just to get it moved.

Lots of challenges facing many of us right now-good luck to all of us!


----------



## Roadyy

Well hello, MN17. Uhmm,, how is your trip going? Uhmm, is the water warm?lol

I knew you would enjoy that and glad Terry went along with it to make it even funnier for your reading pleasure. 

Seems like there are several ladies I know from here on vacation this week. Ya'll remember AlexS, she is on vacation this week with her hubby too.

Ellen, I will bring some venison back strap to cut up into stew meat for the soup, as well. 

From the reading it looks like everyone had a pretty good evening. Mine was pretty good too. Jesa and I got out to the barn to ride and feed the critters. I decided to pull Trusty out for this ride instead of my usual mount,Little Man.

Afterwards we fed the boys, chickens and the fish. She had so much fun and kept a smile on my face doing it.


Oh,, the lil fella in the pics with Jesa is not my grandson nor is Jesa my granddaughter. Sorry if I created confusion somehow. Jaxson is the son of a fellow church member and we were just watching him for his young mom while his grandparents were on vacation. They usually watch him while she works.


Ok here are a couple of pics from yesterday evening.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> *The Cow, the Ant and the Old Fart *
> 
> A cow, an ant and an old fart are debating on who is the greatest of the three of them.
> The cow said, "I give 20 quarts of milk every day and that's why I am the greatest!"
> 
> The ant said, "I work day and night, summer and winter, I can carry 52 times my own weight and that's why I am the greatest!"





tjtalon said:


> I'm not the greatest, but I carry my own. I don't have other's to carry, but I care. I'm loaded enough, but pull well in the traces. I help others with their load when I can possibly do so, even if it's just a little thing. Am not the greatest, but I keep on.


I am totally lost. So, here goes. What did the O F say?


----------



## Roadyy

The joke is that the person reading it is the old fart and is needed to respond to complete the joke. Hence the post by Terry after she read it as you seems to have been the first person to read it after he posted it.


It would be like the joke where someone calls you and said the cops are looking for a handsome guy and an imbecile( can't use the r word on this site) who broke into the local mall. They got me already so grab your helmet and crayons and make a run for it.


----------



## ellen hays

CCGirl

Good to hear from you. I am glad you are feeling better and gaining weight. 

You mentioned how dry the climate is there. Amazing how the climate varies from place to place. Here, I struggle to keep the leather from molding during the summer. Have to clean the tack often.

I remember when I travelled out west. The air was so dry. I kept the hand lotion companies in business. Otherwise, I'd dry up like a raisin. Seemed like the wind blew a good bit of the time, too. I talked to a traveler and he said that this was not the first time they had traveled to this area of the country. One time, they got caught in a sand storm and it ruined the paint on their car. 

Here it is just hot and humid. We had rain yesterday and I was glad because of hay fields and gardens around. A few weeks ago we were getting more rain than we needed and now I catch myself wishing for a good rain shower now and then.

Again, good to hear from you.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Roaddy

That's one of those jokes someone would blunder into. Hum, like me. :shock:

I liked the pictures. I'll bet you really enjoy having your place so everyone can enjoy the delights of the country I don't believe anyone would not appreciate horses, chickens and the great outdoors.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

Hope u r having a wonderful time. I really enjoyed the pictures. I'll bet u r missing Jay. I know when I would leave my animals for any length of time, I would have a bout with homesickness. Make some good memories and take us some pics.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all from sunny Carribbean!!:lol:

Stan...that was a funny one!:lol:

Roaddy...you literally had me LOL. I was out here on the deck last night checking in. mom was already in bed, but of course everything is open here to the pool area and she heard me laughing and hollered out..."What's so funny?":lol::lol: 

I just love you guys. You always bring a smile to my face and laughter to my soul. Greatly appreciated!!! More than you will ever know!!!:wink:

I think we are just going to veg by the pool today.:lol: Maybe take a walk. Work on our tans...mine is currently non-existant, so i will have to be careful.

Ellen, yes I miss my troops...but there is something about this place that just kinda puts you at a peace and your forget your toubles....or anything else that was left on the main land.:wink:

My mom hasn't 'gotten there' yet...but she's working it. She's currently floating in the pool. LOL We both called home to our DHs last night....her's only gave her the blues....it's raining, the dog got out, I got wet....:evil: Really? That is what you had to report?:twisted: He never even asked her how the trip was going. So....she's having to 'forget' about THAT. He is such a jerk!:-x OH well....7 days w/o him.

My DH on the other hand was like....drink lots of rum (they make Cruzan rum here) eat lots of lobster for me.....he wants me to thoroughly enjoy my time. Good guy...I think I'll keep him a bit longer. :wink:

If we are having a party, I will bring the lobster. They catch them fresh daily here. That would taste good huh?:lol:

Talking about weather...it's hot here, and I alwasy get swollen fingers and feet from flyng and the heat.....or is that too much RUM? :lol::lol:

CCG, happy to hear from you, and happy to hear you are feeling better.

I have the best of both worlds here....looking out at the carribbean sea and chatting with you guys...ahh life is good!

Talk soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning pool side coffee...with a spectacular view!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

oops, the picture is sideways....i took it with the ipad...looked straight on the ipad...but didn't load right side up. hmmmm,


----------



## Koolio

CCG - glad to see you back! Congrats on gaining some weight. I am so happy to hear you are feeling pretty good.

Stan - you crack me up... I'll have to send that one to DH as it was his birthday yesterday.

Roadyy - the little ones are beautiful and look like they enjoy the horses so much! I love the pic of Jessa rounding up the chickens best.

Ellen - the weather is so different in different places. It is dry here too, but it is a cold kind of dry in winters. I cannot imagine the humidity and heat you experience. My peonies are about to bloom any day. I'm watching closely so I can get pictures. The ants have to eat he wax off the buds first though.

TJ - don't worry much about the electric fence. It won't carry enough charge to harm the hose. Have you not had the privilege of accidentally grabbing it yet and getting a shock for yourself? It'll wake you up but won't harm you.

Nicker - beautiful view! I'm so glad you are having a good time!

DD came home last night so we went for a ride. Both Koolio and Cheeky were champs again. We "raced" at a canter up the field a few times to let both horses stretch their legs. Lots of fun! I'm looking for some shows to take Koolio to. He is so ready now. Old man Sam is still a little stiff so he got the night off. I may take him for a gentle hack tomorrow if it isn't raining.

Two more days of school after today! Woo Hoo! I also start my orientation course for the Masters program today. It is online, so not on a strict schedule, but it will take about 15 hours per week of work. I also have to do an APA style writing course which is a little intimidating. I wrote many academic papers when I did my MEd, but this go round the standards are just that much higher. It will push me to learn which is good. So it looks like my summer will be a working summer with hopefully lots of horse time in between.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> oops, the picture is sideways....i took it with the ipad...looked straight on the ipad...but didn't load right side up. hmmmm,


My computer nerd husband says it's because the picture contains a little piece of code that says, "Rotate this picture" when you've rotated it in your original display software, and other software may not read it.

Speaking of nerdish things, if anyone here should be experiencing a consuming desire to find out the results of an Australian study of belly button lint, or laugh at improbable science winners at the IgNobel awards, or post anything like that, or generally philosophise, you may like to visit:

http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/nerd-caf%E9-434018/

I'm scarce at present because the cows wrecked a fence and we have to build a new one, ideally before we go for the long drive to see our families on the weekend. Also getting migraines. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

My family is plagued with a history of migraines. My 13 year used to get them twice a month when she was in public school. Now she may get one every 3 or 4 months, but as long as we catch it in the beginning stage then we can stop it from getting full blown.

I am the same way and keep a bottle of Aleve in my lunch pale. I have learned the difference between other headaches and a migraine coming on so I treat them accordingly. If I mess up and do not treat a migraine in time them I am down for 3 days til it goes away.


----------



## SueC

The problem is when you get it at work. Me, I can feel the aura, I can't focus on more than one thing then and things tire me mentally and I get increasingly nauseated. And usually I can't go home, so by the time I'm home for dinner I feel disgusting and sick as a dog and my eyeballs feel like they're going to fall out and I have this sort of reverse tunnel vision, and my head feels like it's stuck in an old-fashioned clothes mangle. Do your migraines feel like that, Roadyy? :-b Yechh...


----------



## Roadyy

If I am unable to get them under control in time, yes. My head feels like it is trying to implode while all the fluids are wanting to come out with the nausea and dizziness. If they get that far I go get a shot and it knocks me out for several days.

The worst one I ever had was about 18 years ago and hospitalized me. That was not fun at all. My youngest daughter is the only one of my 4 girls to have them as bad as me and thankfully none have hospitalized her yet. I pray she never experiences that horror. The older three get very mild migraines and are easily manageable.


----------



## corgi

Got called for a 2nd interview on july 8 at 2:45pm! Woohoo!!!!!

One of two people chosen to interview with the superintendent...happy dance, happy dance, happy dance.
50/50 chance!

Got the call while I was on the beach dodging sharks. LOL. Seriously, saw 2 sharks in the water and everyone had to get out of the water until they went away. 

Migraines...has anyone ever had an optical migraine? I totally lost my vision for 20 min. Talk about scary! Everything went Vincent Van Gogh like first, faces were all twisted and then saw something like helicopter blades and then it went black. Not much pain, but was told it was an optical migraine. Very freaky!

Nicker, glad you made it safely and are having fun.

Koolio, yay! Almost there.

I need a nap. We are heading out to a dueling piano bar and then a dance club tonight. We do this every year and have so much fun. It's our girls night out during our girls beach trip.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> I am totally lost. So, here goes. What did the O F say?


You did not scroll down did you

So I will tell you the O F said. She said, What did the O F say. But we still love you.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> My computer nerd husband says it's because the picture contains a little piece of code that says, "Rotate this picture" when you've rotated it in your original display software, and other software may not read it.
> 
> Does that same code tell the water not to run out of the pool when its rotated onto its side.
> 
> I know and my excuse is I'm sick, and I mean with the flu, not the other kind if sick, but then that to may be open to speculation. And its still raining, putting a damper on his training this week.


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Migraines...has anyone ever had an optical migraine? I totally lost my vision for 20 min. Talk about scary! Everything went Vincent Van Gogh like first, faces were all twisted and then saw something like helicopter blades and then it went black. Not much pain, but was told it was an optical migraine. Very freaky!


Yes, except for the blacking out that's very like what I used to get in my 20s before the full-blown ones started in my mid30s with shocking head and eyeball pain, nausea, vertigo and photophobia. I had no idea what they were until this was pointed out to me much later.

The first optical migraine I remember, I was 21 and riding my mare on a trail, when suddenly I started getting blurry specks in the centre of my vision. They spread out more widely in a sort of expanding, reverse tunnel vision circle, and got lots of zigzaggy lines and I couldn't see anything clearly except in my peripheral vision. It's kind of like when you look at those optical illusions that make you see things that aren't there and get dizzy, but worse.

I was quite freaked out when that happened, wondered if a blood vessel had gone in my brain, and as I was riding solo I found the nearest house with people in it and explained what was going on to the folks who were in their garden, and said I was going to sit down on the ground for a while to see if that would help, and to please call an ambulance if I passed out. My darling mare stood patiently beside me, clearly understanding something was wrong, and not saying, "Can we go now please?"

Eventually I rode home when things didn't get worse, and afterwards a GP told me this was a sign of dehydration. He didn't say it was an optical migraine, so I had no idea. Dehydration is one of the triggers that can bring on migraines for me now. General stress, and not eating properly because in a rush, and then having to deal with loads of people in my face and complex tasks and situations on top of it will do it almost every time.




Roadyy said:


> If I am unable to get them under control in time, yes. My head feels like it is trying to implode while all the fluids are wanting to come out with the nausea and dizziness. If they get that far I go get a shot and it knocks me out for several days.
> 
> The worst one I ever had was about 18 years ago and hospitalized me. That was not fun at all.


I imagine not. If I want to stop a migraine I literally have to sit or lie down with lots of fluids and something to snack on and complete quiet and out of bright light and not do any work or reading. This is fine when it happens at home, but when I'm at work it's not an option because I live half an hour from work and there is no sick bay or anything like that to go quiet in at the workplace, and if I just keep going then by the time I get home I am awfully sick. I usually can just drag myself through the door and then that's it, and it will take me 12-36h to be normal again. I usually take Panadol, does Aleve work any better?


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> The problem is when you get it at work. Me, I can feel the aura, I can't focus on more than one thing then and things tire me mentally and I get increasingly nauseated. And usually I can't go home, so by the time I'm home for dinner I feel disgusting and sick as a dog and my eyeballs feel like they're going to fall out and I have this sort of reverse tunnel vision, and my head feels like it's stuck in an old-fashioned clothes mangle. Do your migraines feel like that, Roadyy? :-b Yechh...


 Sue, how awful that must be! I hope this current bout ends quickly for you, so you can get on with enjoying life-albeit fixing fences or plastering.... My girlfriend had them for as long as I've known her, and I truly sympathize. If I called on the phone and she answered with a whisper, I simply whispered back, "I'll let you go, and call tomorrow-prayers coming!". I'll send some of those down to you, Sue


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> SueC said:
> 
> 
> 
> My computer nerd husband says it's because the picture contains a little piece of code that says, "Rotate this picture" when you've rotated it in your original display software, and other software may not read it.
> 
> Does that same code tell the water not to run out of the pool when its rotated onto its side.
> 
> I know and my excuse is I'm sick, and I mean with the flu, not the other kind if sick, but then that to may be open to speculation. And its still raining, putting a damper on his training this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent for Stan in NZ too !
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Oups!  I worked evening shift, I think I need another coffee.
> 
> Tatas? In Quebec, don't tell someone they are being tatas... (means acting stupid). But in France, tata means "auntie"!


I like that! "Auntie Ellen!" Ellen, I don't know if I've mentioned, but my DH has a sweetheart of an Aunt in Peach Tree City GA... although she was born and raised in OH, she married a Georgia Tech fellow, and was a math teacher down there for 36 yrs. She'll be 90 this summer, and is sharp as a tack, has lunch with friends, still owns her home, and takes walks every morning. As a girl, she had a 5 gaited horse, so she loves all of my photos. When I talk to her and hear her Southern Belle dialect, I think of you


----------



## Northernstar

corgi said:


> Got called for a 2nd interview on july 8 at 2:45pm! Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> One of two people chosen to interview with the superintendent...happy dance, happy dance, happy dance.
> 50/50 chance!
> 
> Got the call while I was on the beach dodging sharks. LOL. Seriously, saw 2 sharks in the water and everyone had to get out of the water until they went away.
> 
> Migraines...has anyone ever had an optical migraine? I totally lost my vision for 20 min. Talk about scary! Everything went Vincent Van Gogh like first, faces were all twisted and then saw something like helicopter blades and then it went black. Not much pain, but was told it was an optical migraine. Very freaky!
> 
> Nicker, glad you made it safely and are having fun.
> 
> Koolio, yay! Almost there.
> 
> I need a nap. We are heading out to a dueling piano bar and then a dance club tonight. We do this every year and have so much fun. It's our girls night out during our girls beach trip.


 Yay you!!!! Awesome news! Prayers coming July 8! Yes, _watch for sharks!_ I've forgotton where you've gone.... obviously _not_ the Great Lakes region where we are 'salt less and shark free'  - I've been grazed by common jellyfish in FL, had a rash on my arm, but minor. Fortunate it wasn't a box jellyfish... I'd rather have a bear encounter than that. Be safe and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, I totally agree on the astounding climates everywhere on this thread, and especially in my own country! Roadyy and Ellen live in the far south, and I know how hot/humid it gets there as I've visited yrs. ago...have to chuckle @ my comment last night of the 'End of a humid day' - it got _all the way up to 79_, and yes, it was also humid. Their idea of a 'cool morning in the spring' I'm sure. Today? Barely reached 70, and is 64 right now. _I love it!!_ 

I also love when the DS's come to visit, as you do with your daughter- here's a selfie with oldest DS (early in the a.m. before he left for Columbus).... Don't you love it when _they can't wait to come home _to visit, and they enjoy every minute hanging out with their parents? 









* I have a much better one from a few wk ends ago hiking, but couldn't upload....


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, and when there's _4' of snow when they come to visit_, how wonderful to have the extra help digging out the pasture gate!! 

** Have a wonderful evening all! Safe travels for the travelers. Prayers for good health for others


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar

I meant to tell you that the picture of the lake and lighthouse were beautiful. I like the picture of you and your son. I can tell you're a proud mom. Always enjoy your posts. Hope you have a great evening.

Your southern tata


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi - congrats! Good luck on round two.

Koolio-APA always seemed easier to me. You'll get the hang of it in a heart beat. I can't even remember MLA rules now!

CACowgirl-Good top hear from you! Glad ou picked up some weight. I wish I could send you some of mine 

On the Migraine conversation, my mom had them all the time when I was growing up. It was debilitating for her. She couldn't stand noise or light, got nauseous, couldn't eat and it would last 2-3 days. I can't tell you how many hot water bottles I filled and cups of tea I carried to her growing up. I had a few that were related to a sinus infection. My vision would start to narrow and I would have to drop everything and rush home. It was the worst pain I can remember. Nothing helped, they just had to pass. Once they got the sinus infection under control, I never had another. Thank the Lord for that!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Got called for a 2nd interview on july 8 at 2:45pm! Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> One of two people chosen to interview with the superintendent...happy dance, happy dance, happy dance.
> 50/50 chance!
> 
> Got the call while I was on the beach dodging sharks. LOL. Seriously, saw 2 sharks in the water and everyone had to get out of the water until they went away.
> 
> Migraines...has anyone ever had an optical migraine? I totally lost my vision for 20 min. Talk about scary! Everything went Vincent Van Gogh like first, faces were all twisted and then saw something like helicopter blades and then it went black. Not much pain, but was told it was an optical migraine. Very freaky!
> 
> Nicker, glad you made it safely and are having fun.
> 
> Koolio, yay! Almost there.
> 
> I need a nap. We are heading out to a dueling piano bar and then a dance club tonight. We do this every year and have so much fun. It's our girls night out during our girls beach trip.


YAY!! 2nd interview! You..will..get..this!

Glad you're having fun, 'tho seeing sharks is a bit scary. Way worse than snapping turtles.

Now I know what those are called: "optical migraines". Yes, have had those. Happened quite frequently when I was in my 30s, always my left eye, & the helicopter blades were very bright & multicolored...then I'd get a very bad headache for several hours (but never the horrid migraines expressed by SueC & Rick. My mother got those kinds, until it was discovered she was allergic to pork/pork products [which are in a ton of stuff] & watermelon]). I stopped eating beef during that time, as it seemed when I did it would trigger the event. I can now, but very rarely & sparingly (I think it has less to do w/the actual meat than with the nasty stuff the beef are fed, personally). Anyway, my protein is chicken,fish,cheese,eggs predominately.


----------



## tjtalon

Have a bit of news re the work front. Came in to Mark telling me "see Nancy (the Director) asap). Turns out the "Chief" stepped down from his position (for which he was never good at, at all) & is AWOL 'till Monday (if he returns, he chose the option of working as an officer until he found another job). retired Chief Michael will be stepping in for a few months to steady the keel on our drifting boat of a dept, until Nancy finds a really good "fit" as Chief for us. Whew. I didn't quite realize how much stress I've been under, w/work chaos & the landlandy Bomb, 'till came home tonite &...sorry...BARFED!! (I'm sure are all glad I shared that, lol!!..sorry...)

We talked for 40 minutes (I did share the Bomb thing w/her, to let her know what's gping on & I do my job well anyway). She appreciated my candor & insight re retreating "Chief". She drew out my feelings about my job (she's good at doing stuff like that) & asked me what I'd really like to do, if I could stay in (the area/job arena, have stopped saying the actual name-place, since this is still Internet, after all). I said I'd thought of maintenance, being very understaffed, & that maybe I could do a lot of the little things that take up their time (like testing smoke alarms, for instance). She drew up to her a notepad, didn't write anything, but that gesture showed a "hmmm" I believe. I told her my "gifts" w/jobs are organization/detail orientation. She said "What about the warehouse?" I said I'd LOVE it, since I can see Big Picture, could be aware of inventory so no one would be w/out a needed part at 2am, could be taught how to order. I could do that. She asked me about the medical aspect of my job, I admitted freely that I'm burnt out; not that I don't CARE, I'm just...burnt out.

Well...so maybe something else for me is now on a backburner in the Director's brain. She does like to use people where they can do their best for the good of the whole. She also knows that I can't make less $ than I'm making now. Fingers crossed, time will tell.

Very eventful day. Michael in in the morning, am going in @ 11a instead of noon, so Mark & Michael can get things started. Who knows if Glenn will even come back.

4 days until HorseMonday. I've taken Tuesday off as a vac day. Either Sunday or Tuesday I need to keep apartment hunting, to see what might be out there. Have not heard yet from my landlady if she got the papers from the bank to return or not.

Flux, changes, but feeling more hopeful, w/the job thing taking a change-turn.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> YAY!! 2nd interview! You..will..get..this!
> 
> Glad you're having fun, 'tho seeing sharks is a bit scary. Way worse than snapping turtles.
> 
> Now I know what those are called: "optical migraines". Yes, have had those. Happened quite frequently when I was in my 30s, always my left eye, & the helicopter blades were very bright & multicolored...then I'd get a very bad headache for several hours (but never the horrid migraines expressed by SueC & Rick. My mother got those kinds, until it was discovered she was allergic to pork/pork products [which are in a ton of stuff] & watermelon]). I stopped eating beef during that time, as it seemed when I did it would trigger the event. I can now, but very rarely & sparingly (I think it has less to do w/the actual meat than with the nasty stuff the beef are fed, personally). Anyway, my protein is chicken,fish,cheese,eggs predominately.


TJ see if you can find yourself some New Zealand beef I'm not sure if it gets to the states, but its grass fed. Has a different taste and if you can get organic that's even better, no pesticide and only organic fertilisers used.

Health mine is a little better today still grumpy hot and then cold then sweating however I did spend a little time with himself. Not the greatest of moves as I did lose my cool with him and ended up chasing him around the paddock I collected myself and calmed down but my fuse is very short.

There was a bright side I got him to load into the trailer with some prompting so I kept at it until he went straight on. When he did that I repeated it twice giving him time to think about it each time and on the last loading doing it correct I backed him out and released him.

Next is to move him forward to loading on voice only, no assistance with the carrot stick. He has done it twice just a matter of building on todays achievement. I did give him a cuddle in between lessons because I felt bad at losing my cool with him, I'll deny ever admitting that.

Another thing I have decided, its not good to send a gelding to a filly for training unless the training is both horse and owner at the same time. Avoids that loss of respect from the horse because he falls for the filly.:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SueC

Hey, stayed home from work today to recover, slept till 10.00am, then started fencing again. Thank you for your well wishes everyone. We have a cold front coming in on top of a recent cold front which brought a SW change, which means very cold, so today was Arctic by our standards; about 9degC but with unbelievable wind chill and intermittent showers. This is a very windy part of the world, and we were getting 30km/h winds with 60km/h gusts. The fresh air did me good though, and going in to eat and drink at regular intervals.

Our fence will keep the driveway clear of cattle, and has actual timber strainers and wire, with star pickets and droppers in the lines. Hitherto, internal fencing we have erected was all just pickets and turbo-braid, so no need for strainers; but the turbo-braid seems to get problems with reduced electrical conductivity after a few years - we went from 4.5 to 6.5kV on the fence to 1.2 to 4.0kV now, and the low end of that's not enough to stop the cows. So we've taken our neighbour's advice and used plain wire and one white tape for horse visibility, and then we should be getting 5.5 to 7.5kV and it should stay that way.

So, I've been taught how to put in ceramic strain insulators at the post ends, and how to strain it all up, by this neighbour who also came by with a post hole digger (tractor mounted) last week to stop us having to dig by hand. I've been tying up the ringlock on his own fencing project in return, now that's a proper big fence, nearly 1km long! Ours is about 200m, by the time we bring it back around the house.

I wish I could post photos but haven't taken any yet!

Speaking of: That's a very handsome boy there, Northernstar!  He's so tall! He is clearly hewn from the same type of wood as your husband and you - looks all outdoorsy, healthy and rugged.

TJ, I'm sure good things are on the way for you work-wise and nest-wise! Enjoy reading your stuff. This is kind of like open journal group. Anyone else here journal on paper before? This is more fun though, it's actual human interaction as well, and learning about others.

HP, Corgi, sure work will also fall into place for you guys.

Have a great day all. If you have any silly horse jokes you can post them here: http://www.horseforum.com/jokes-funnies/really-lame-horse-jokes-436762/


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone! It's a little overcast here in the caribbean....but all is well!:wink:

Good news, my mom's luggage arriived on yesterday's plane. Only one plane in and out from this island per day...they delivered it right to the villa! That's service!

Since we were waiting for the luggage we decided to just stay here and chill all day long. it was nice to be forced to relax....floating in the pool, sitting in the shade reading/napping....it was good! Lot's of talking too of course. :lol:

Today we are going to head to one of the beaches...not many here, not that kind of an island. They to do a little sight seeing and take her to the eastern most point of the island Point Udall.:lol: It's beautiful there. This is the day they clean the pool, so it's nice to get out of here for that too!

Weather wise...it said it peaked at 90 *F yesterday. Really didn't feel like it with the wind. The humidity is down compared to when I've been here before...sometimes it's so hot and humid that even if you move you sweat. Roaddy and Ellen, i know you know what that is like. :lol: I've been to FL several times, but never to AL...I'll have to get myslef there sometimes. I imagine the bayou for some reason....is that what it looks like Ellen?

My mom keeps saying...the best kind of clothes for this place is a bathing suit! I kept telling her....its HOT here! You don't know how hot until you've been here tho!:wink: I feel like this is the first time (fourth trip down) I've packed sensibly. 

Not many people staying here at the villas...off season....maybe 4 people staying here. VERY quiet!:lol: it's a gated community.

oh the migrains! Gosh, so many of you expereicne them! Sounds awful!!

Stanley, have you been to your cardiologist lately? I'm worried about you! 

NS, nice looking son! You must have been young when you had him!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Check out these HUGE caterpillars I found munching away yesterday! YIKES....and GROSS....just too big for me.:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

With all the other good news, including Sue's relief from headache, Tj's work news, Ladona's interview and Stan's float load, I wanted to add in my good news. I used 3 days of my vacation on next week since I am already getting 2 days off with pay for Independence Day and my birthday. This will give me a 9 day vacation at the expense of only 3 days.

Anyways, my mom and her bf have been planning to come down Saturday and stay til Thursday. Now my oldest daughter and her son are going to join them and come down as well. This is turning out to be a great b'day gift to last several days...I can't wait to introduce my grandson to horses. I really hope he takes to it and I can start him in the life.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another picture of our digs this week.

Notice how the other villas are going up the hill. Whoever designed this place knew what they were doing. It's extremely private. No matter where you stand you cannot see into another person's pool or living area. Really nice! And did I say quiet?:lol::lol: All we hear are the birds and sea. AHHHHH......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wanted to send out lots of congratulations to people....Koolio, almost there, Corgi...YEEHAA, you got another interview!! Hope you celebrated last night!:wink:

Stan...got him on the float, WOOHOO!

Roaddy...sounds like a fabulous time with family coming up!!

TJ....I think this MIA chief is a good, good sign!!

CCG....yea, weight gain!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, let's talk horses!

Forgot to mention....prior to my leaving I asked M if she would peak in on the horses while I was gone...keep Mom's DH honest:lol::wink:...and to treat Jay's foot once or twice too.

So...I knew she was coming over so I could show her what I do. I heard all of you in my head saying not to allow her to intimidate me....and I thought self....these are my horses, I know them best, do what you do!

And....I did, I was not nervous in the least, and things went really well. She stayed for quite a while and we chit-chatted while I groomed. It was nice, esspecially nice since I didn't allow for nervousness to creep in. Thank you all!

Also...ROADDY, I've been meaning to thank you pages ago for the nice compliment. You said I inspire you or something to be a better person....it meant a lot...but what you don't know is that it is all of YOU that has allowed ME to be a better person! I learn so much on how to be a better human being from listening to all of you...

And yes Sue, this is like an open journal...i am a big journaling fan!:wink:

Wishing each and everyone of you a beautiful day.


----------



## Stan

Nickers thought I would mention. Its raining here fair p===== down (persisting) and the farriers due in at 09-00 this morning I noticed yesterday Bugs hooves are not in good condition and its all happened in the last week. Not sure if he will be able to do the drive as its on metal roads. its only a short one about 5 hours but that is a long time on metal roads if the hooves are not good. Up to the farrier to decide. Only going to be 4 of us so every one is important and I am normally tail end Charlie.

Thanks for the thought, my heart is fine, (its my mind that is in question):lol::lol: blood pressure up but that's due to stress, sickness, and I've gained a couple of pounds over the past few months. So its get better, drop some weight, remove the stress and get fitter. That should bring the blood pressure down.

Saturday is also forcast rain. I get to wear my new rain gear, the gear she has not yet twigged I have brought. So you just enjoy your great weather, food, friends, drinks on the sand or poolside. We are not envious of you at all. Really:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Its 5 am and I could not sleep, but daylight is only 2 hrs away and it will be time to catch himself. I might try and get Bugs to stand in the float when its raining, never know, he might get the idea its a good place to be when its raining. 

Cheers every one have a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, glad to hear you are OK....hope you get things worked out at work....Also,not sure what you mean by 'metal' roads???? Sorry to hear it is raining there...apparetnly it's raining at home too....not here.....:wink::lol:

Pretty warm and humid today. We spent a good deal of time at the beach. I've decided I'm more of a pool person....:?

Took mom to see the eastern most point of the US and found a lovely deserted beach there, so we parked our arses there for a while.

Took a late lunch/early dinner at Cheeseburger in Paradise. Now just kinda chillin' by the pool.

My back got kinda burnt today.....yeah, where my mom put lotion on my back!:shock: I said...could ya put some MORE on next time! Yikes!:shock: Don't be chintzy with the lotion lady. LOL

Kinda quiet on here today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is us at the deserted beach. Buck Island is in the background.

Like my hat?  Got it in the Miami airport. Thought it would work well whihle driving the convertible around the island as well as when I get home with the horses! 

Cowboy hats must be all the fashion in Miami...they were everywhere!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is taken from Point Udall, the eastern most point of the USA.

You can see Buck Island in the back. The island has a under water preserve. You can snorkle. I did it once while here and swam among lemon sharks and baracuda!:shock: Beautiful coral reefs.


----------



## Northernstar

NM, Looks like you're having a wonderful time! I wish my Entemology extended enough to know what _gorgeous butterfly that caterpillar will be_ _someday!_ Yes, I had the oldest son exactly 1 yr & 1 day after marrying, and the 2nd right away. Purposely! It worked out perfect- 2 boys who are lifelong pals, and DH and I are already empty nesters. I simply put my career on the back burner a few yrs (but not my studies!) until they were both in school, then, win/win! Park Naturalist by day while boys are in school, Mom @ end of day to be there/cook dinner/do cool stuff, etc... **Photo was actually from 2 yrs ago- I'm 47 there, 49 now


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a gorgeous photo I had the privilege to take early this a.m. - I was just coming out of the pole barn with the morning hay, and it was still lightly raining out front, but sun coming out behind in the east... what a lovely sight


----------



## Northernstar

Then this afternoon while planting flowers on the deck, (the longest I've had to wait due to p.m. frost danger) I had my "Lawnmowers Three" working pleasantly beside me.... No one can deny to be sure, that they are 'pleasantly plump' - healthy, though, and so very happy


----------



## Northernstar

Sue, so glad you're feeling better-truly! Thank you for the lovely compliment on DS-I have a good recent photo of _all of us_ just a few wks ago, but my face so dorky looking in it, I refuse to post! _One must retain_ _her dignity_. haha Both sons are way taller, and DH is 6'2" but gee, when one is only 5', _everyone on the planet_ is taller! (The convincing wooden spoon was utilized when they were young sprouts needing to mind now and then, and I believe they've grown into decent young men!) If you stick me in a uniform with my wildlife/nature collection, the elementary kids see me as uber tall doing what I love to do.... Only_ I_ know they'll outgrow me by next year, but that's our little secret.  *Whether my name badge is temporarily askew or not! haha


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> Sue, so glad you're feeling better-truly! Thank you for the lovely compliment on DS-I have a good recent photo of _all of us_ just a few wks ago, but my face so dorky looking in it, I refuse to post!
> View attachment 465162


Northernstar

Don't upset your tata from Alabama by saying something like that:-o. You are without a doubt a beautiful person, inside and out. Remember, I am older than you, so you can't argue with me! HAH

Oh and loved the pictures. The rainbow is my favorite


----------



## Stan

well himself loaded O/K this morning a little bit of resistance then in he went so I repeated it a couple more times but he started the morning by running away and being a little hard to catch. No big deal. Farrier arrived and into it he got Bugs was fidgety but went through it with out really causing any problems. His behaviour could be a mixture of new grass and bad weather, and the filly. At the end of the shoeing I took him to the float, pointed him in the direction and in he went. Great he is getting it. 

Set him free then this afternoon I went out to see him he walked up to me which is one of the things he had stopped doing.
























I tried to surprise him by not having a shave this morning and that did not faze him so here's hoping tomorrow is just as good. I think it will be that's if the darn rain stops.

Cheers all, and Nickers, you are on holiday, so see you when you come back


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, great pics and glad your mother is having such a great time with you. If the beach was deserted then you two should have taken advantage of getting rid of tan lines.haha

NS, beautiful lawnmowers,,oh and nice rainbow pic too..lol I was hoping for the same outcome with our kids all being grown and out early enough for us to still be young empty nesters. Now that is all dependent on how Jesa's mother does. 

Stan, glad Bugs is coming back around in more and more spurts. I like the new look and think you should save it for the trek.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all from sunny Caribbean!:lol:

Stan, don't you enjoy my pictures?:lol: I love getting up, looking at the sea, drinking my coffee, and checking in with all of you. GREAT way to start...and often end my day here.:wink:

NS, nice pics, love the rainbow. And...and don't think your guys looks too fat. They look good...but of course, I'm known to like 'chubby' animals. :lol:

Not sure what that caterpillar will be...hopeuflly something beautiful. There were three that day. Only one remains and I don't see any crysallis (sp) hanging around. They eat and poo like monarch caterpillars....but obvioulsy WAY bigger.

Things going on here...but can i make a teensy little complaint....it will make me feel better. My DM is so fixated on food...when we eat, what we eat, how much....ugh. I know 'older' people tend to do that....and I am trying to not let it bother me but it seems to encompass our day. On a trip like this you need to 'go with the flow' and that includes eating. eat when your hungry, don't when your not. Same room for delishous DINNERS of lobster! I'm trying to encourage that...we'll see how that goes.:wink:

Planning on heading to the other side of the island today. Its about a 40 mile wide island...very windy roads. It should be an all dayer.

Got stung by something yesterday. Wondering if they have africanized bees here....yikes did it sting and my arm is quite red today.:-(

Stan, glad Bugs is starting to join up. Keep up with the good work.

TJ, Ellen, Roaddy....where ae your stories?

OK, gotta run.....my 'holiday' awaits! :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ellen, Roaddy....where ae your stories?
> :lol:


NS

Are you kidding:-o No stories we could tell could compete with Stan's last post. It speaks novels:shock: He and Bugs have joined Duck Dynasty. If you can look at pictures posted here on your laptop, you will see what I am talking about. Stan is up to his old tricks. You will have to straighten him out when you get back. But, for now, relax and enjoy the lovely scenery and have fun.:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> I tried to surprise him by not having a shave this morning and that did not faze him so here's hoping tomorrow is just as good. I think it will be that's if the darn rain stops.
> 
> Cheers all, and Nickers, you are on holiday, so see you when you come back


Stan

You are a HOOT! Poor Bugs, no wonder he is acting good. He probably is acting like nothing is wrong, and hoping that maybe the bearded guy will go away:shock:. He is terrified. What you have done to that horse is worse than telling a child that Santa Claus is going to get them.. The poor horse has been traumatized into good behavior. You on the other hand have gone incognito:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

ellen hays said:


> NS
> 
> Are you kidding:-o No stories we could tell could compete with Stan's last post.* It speaks novels*:shock: He and Bugs have joined Duck Dynasty. If you can look at pictures posted here on your laptop, you will see what I am talking about. Stan is up to his old tricks. You will have to straighten him out when you get back. But, for now, relax and enjoy the lovely scenery and have fun.:lol:


What I meant to say, is *"it speaks volumes"*


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> View attachment 465370
> 
> 
> View attachment 465378
> 
> 
> View attachment 465386
> 
> 
> I tried to surprise him by not having a shave this morning and that did not faze him so here's hoping tomorrow is just as good. I think it will be that's if the darn rain stops.
> 
> Cheers all, and Nickers, you are on holiday, so see you when you come back


Natalie

Are there any French words to describe things like this?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

ellen hays said:


> NS
> 
> Are you kidding:-o No stories we could tell could compete with Stan's last post. It speaks novels:shock: He and Bugs have joined Duck Dynasty. If you can look at pictures posted here on your laptop, you will see what I am talking about. Stan is up to his old tricks. You will have to straighten him out when you get back. But, for now, relax and enjoy the lovely scenery and have fun.:lol:


Well I meant NM. I knew I was trying to do too much this a.m. without enough coffee. Sorry NS I meant Nickers. I am making a fool of myself trying to make fun of Stan's post. That will teach me. Guess I had better concentrate on the garden and the chickens. The confusion level is much less.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, I saw those photos of Stanley....I just chose not to remark!:wink::lol::lol::lol: He's taunting me with his good looks. :lol::wink:

i'm here on my ipad..wireless throughout the villa....very modern here. Just waiting on my DM to get ready...and off we go!

Wishing you all a GREAT day!!

Ride strong people, ride strong! BTW, who's riding while I am gone? Get your bumms in the saddles!!:lol::lol:

Asta luego chicos and chicas! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I am fighting grass and weeds in the arena this evening then have family coming in town tomorrow and will be here a week. We are going to the Florida Caverns Monday and will have plenty of pics from that. Mom's bf is looking forward to some horse riding so likely will get some of that in too. I told mom I would bring him back walking like an ole timer cowboy all bow-legged like he has jock itch. lol 


My daughter, Amber, is coming back today from the teen mission trip to Nashville and I can't wait to see her again. I called her every morning at 7 before they went down for breakfast and she called me every evening before they got ready for bed. I am so proud to have been chosen as her dad.

I have 6 hours til I leave this place for 9 days. I am going to get some work done on the horse trailer next week to make it more useful and hopefully more presentable to the boys for loading.lol


----------



## Stan

Nickers, of course I love to hear about the lobster dinners, and the warm days and blue skies, the sight seeing in between meals and walking along the beach kicking sand into the face of the skinny 120 pound white guy who could not afford the Charles Atlas body building course. Drinks beside the pool and the warm entertainment filled nights. Its just that its winter here, and its raining, and cold, and I am still suffering with the flu.

And I'm the only male on the cattle drive also its very windy which has the effect of upsetting the animals let alone the horses and cows. 
And then there is SWMBO who said she always wanted to get cosy with a man with a beard. I'm still waiting:shock: But I do love hearing about your holiday.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Hey have you considered while you are away your other half may be getting closer to your horses. Wouldn't that be good thing and is excuse enough for you to extend it a week or two. 

Cheers all its 3.20am Saturday morning and I can't sleep, need a shave.


----------



## ellen hays

Well summer is officially here. I picked my first tomatoe (refd to mater hence forth) the other day. It was sitting on the counter and had reached perfection. Hummmm. Something was coming to mind. Mater samich. With cheese and a lot of mayonnaise. These sandwichs are not good unless, the tomatoes came off the vines and are homegrown:lol::lol::lol:. Yeah!!! It was the best mater samich I suppose I ever had.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I I told mom I would bring him back walking like an ole timer cowboy all bow-legged like he has jock itch. lol


Roaddy

I you do that mom might disown you for not taking care of him.:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Well, bad news. Mom and them will not make it til middle of next week. Her bf's brother in law passed away this morning so they have to cancel coming down tomorrow. 

Please pray for the family members.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hello All:

Friday, I'm already home, beat the DC traffic, and will load up this evening for camp.
Tomorrow I'll be riding and Sunday till midday.

What a week.
Got 40 bales of hay Wednesday, extremely heavy bales, very nice hay.
I think the horses are getting high on it.
Been doing a lot of yard cleanup and preparing a load for the dump.

Next week I'm making a long weekend by taking off Thursday.
It will again be spent at horse camp.

NM: See I am out riding 
Stan: Keep the beard. Wear it on the ride! Please explain metal road?
Roadyy: Have you a camping trip planned?
NS: I can't get over the frost warnings, lucky if under 70 here at night.
TJ: Hang in there, remember Monday is coming.
Ellen: I like samich too 
SueC: Fence project, finished mine last year, high tensile, best choice for me.


----------



## Koolio

I'm DONE!! The school year is over!!!:happydance:

Now I think I will have a little nap before I plan my next move...

Later!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio -Woohoo!!! I am glad I am not the only one who celebrates things with a nap! 

Stan, I love the beard. You may want to consider braiding it before you do the drive. Windy weather can cause a rats nest!

Today I cleaned the house, applied for more jobs, did some laundry and made a huge pot of meatballs and tomato gravy (basically spaghetti sauce). I'm heading out to tame one of my gardens. I have 4 areas that are more weeds than flowers! Wish me luck.

Don't let my glamorous life get you down!


----------



## SueC

Famous bearded people:





















Excellent beards here:

World Beard and Moustache Championshipsâ„¢ - The Official Site

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...v&sa=X&ei=fvetU63DM4nnkAWU_4GYCA&ved=0CDMQsAQ


----------



## SueC

Fence project: Done before we left yesterday - 4x strained plain wires, top and third one electric, other two earth lines _on insulators_ fed back to 3x star pickets driven deep all but a foot into the ground, one sight tape running near the top for the horses, separate energiser unit specifically for this fence. The electric wires were running at 10kV! 

:happydance:

10kV - that's three times what we have on the horse fences. Oh, would we love to have been there when the cattle first tried this one out - ******s have been fence breaking, one of them regularly getting into my garden and into the tree line beside the driveway, and half of them appearing in the horse paddocks pulling down the tape around the shade clump planting and making a mess there. Well, this is the permanent end to that - and to cow manure all over the driveway.




















:twisted: Haaahaaahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> You are a HOOT! Poor Bugs, no wonder he is acting good. He probably is acting like nothing is wrong, and hoping that maybe the bearded guy will go away:shock:. He is terrified. What you have done to that horse is worse than telling a child that Santa Claus is going to get them.. The poor horse has been traumatized into good behavior. You on the other hand have gone incognito:lol::lol::lol:


 If he put that fake beard on his _head_, he'd trick Bugs into thinking his 'filly' was there to train him!


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Fence project: Done before we left yesterday - 4x strained plain wires, top and third one electric, other two earth lines _on insulators_ fed back to 3x star pickets driven deep all but a foot into the ground, one sight tape running near the top for the horses, separate energiser unit specifically for this fence. The electric wires were running at 10kV!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 10kV - that's three times what we have on the horse fences. Oh, would we love to have been there when the cattle first tried this one out - ******s have been fence breaking, one of them regularly getting into my garden and into the tree line beside the driveway, and half of them appearing in the horse paddocks pulling down the tape around the shade clump planting and making a mess there. Well, this is the permanent end to that - and to cow manure all over the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: Haaahaaahaaaaaaa!


 "It was your cow, Rachael, that Anne sold to Mr. Blythe. You'll find that our jersery is just as good, or would you prefer the $50.00?"


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Well I meant NM. I knew I was trying to do too much this a.m. without enough coffee. Sorry NS I meant Nickers. I am making a fool of myself trying to make fun of Stan's post. That will teach me. Guess I had better concentrate on the garden and the chickens. The confusion level is much less.


Don't worry yourself overmuch! _Nothing_ compares to the post MR made with that photo of older Barbara Streisand, and accidently said, "Remember, NM, what Roadyy compared you to?" (Or something like that)... I thought NM was going to come through the computer and strangle one of them! It was intended as a joke for _me_, and then poor Roadyy just stuck his head in the sand by then! HaHa What _would_ we do without the "Peanut Gallery"?  

** Celeste saved the day, however, by posting a very lovely photo of younger Streisand


----------



## Northernstar

Northernstar said:


> "It was your cow, Rachael, that Anne sold to Mr. Blythe. You'll find that our jersery is just as good, or would you prefer the $50.00?"


 * Correction! "Or would you prefer the _$20.00_?"


----------



## Northernstar

HP, You'll enjoy this! Do you remember asking about the 'Shore-To-Shore' bridle trail? There was recently a very nice story in the newspaper and on the local news interviewing Phyllis Garn, age 91, "The only surviving member of the six-person group that blazed the 220 mi long horse/hiking trail across N MI from Lake Huron to Lake Michigan". She appears sharp and youthful for 91, and had photo albums filled with black and white snapshots of the huge project. This year marks the 50th anniversary of the trail. Really, really awesome


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: About the caterpillar: DH and I thought it was actually really beautiful!!! And what cute "feet"! Hope you are really enjoying every second of your holiday. After teaching a school year, you need and deserve it - hope the other teachers here are also really relaxing!

*NS*: Haha, that scene! Your horses are looking fabulous: Not like balloons and not skinny, just right. I've got to un-balloon my Sunsmart - he's already on restricted grazing but needs and wants proper regular trail riding... if only I can summon up the energy again... but have the two hoof boots with me that need wires changing; only a 5 min job but not something I've done while surrounded by an unfinished house. Hopefully having a complete boot set again will tempt me back out on the rocky long trails... How often do you generally ride? And there are three, are they all getting turns?

*Ellen*: Gosh, you crack me up, it's like you're the resident wit/sage around here! Much enjoy reading your posts.

*MR*: Nothing like a good fence. I was starting to get up in the middle of the night whenever I heard unexplained noises in the garden in case Pirate the cow (eyepatch marking!) was in there pulling up grass near my several hundred plastic seedling protectors in our garden beds... would take a cow an hour to undo years of work... there was already an electric fence around the garden but with turbo-braid, not wire, and the cows knew just where the lower-conducting areas were... turbo-braid tends to get patchy after a few years... Strainers and wire, way to go...

*Roadyy*: Enjoy your trip, looking forward to the photos!


*Wishing all of you here a great weekend!* 

We're at my parents' place; I'm going to take trimming master classes with my dad, who does corrective trimming and shoeing for harness horses, and we're going to have a go at putting a riding saddle on his young harness mare, and perhaps sitting on her. It's always been really straightforward to saddle train dad's harness trained horses, they've done all the long reining and working with people already, are used to a harness saddle thingy, and don't take long to get used to a rider on their back instead of driving in the cart. Never had a single one of his trained harness horses buck or shy when first getting on them, they go, "Oh OK! Now back to business. Where to?"

Looking forward to walking our dog on the river, she loves swimming...


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> *NM71*: About the caterpillar: DH and I thought it was actually really beautiful!!! And what cute "feet"! Hope you are really enjoying every second of your holiday. After teaching a school year, you need and deserve it - hope the other teachers here are also really relaxing!
> 
> *NS*: Haha, that scene! Your horses are looking fabulous: Not like balloons and not skinny, just right. I've got to un-balloon my Sunsmart - he's already on restricted grazing but needs and wants proper regular trail riding... if only I can summon up the energy again... but have the two hoof boots with me that need wires changing; only a 5 min job but not something I've done while surrounded by an unfinished house. Hopefully having a complete boot set again will tempt me back out on the rocky long trails... How often do you generally ride? And there are three, are they all getting turns?
> 
> *Ellen*: Gosh, you crack me up, it's like you're the resident wit/sage around here! Much enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> *MR*: Nothing like a good fence. I was starting to get up in the middle of the night whenever I heard unexplained noises in the garden in case Pirate the cow (eyepatch marking!) was in there pulling up grass near my several hundred plastic seedling protectors in our garden beds... would take a cow an hour to undo years of work... there was already an electric fence around the garden but with turbo-braid, not wire, and the cows knew just where the lower-conducting areas were... turbo-braid tends to get patchy after a few years... Strainers and wire, way to go...
> 
> *Roadyy*: Enjoy your trip, looking forward to the photos!
> 
> 
> *Wishing all of you here a great weekend!*
> 
> We're at my parents' place; I'm going to take trimming master classes with my dad, who does corrective trimming and shoeing for harness horses, and we're going to have a go at putting a riding saddle on his young harness mare, and perhaps sitting on her. It's always been really straightforward to saddle train dad's harness trained horses, they've done all the long reining and working with people already, are used to a harness saddle thingy, and don't take long to get used to a rider on their back instead of driving in the cart. Never had a single one of his trained harness horses buck or shy when first getting on them, they go, "Oh OK! Now back to business. Where to?"
> 
> Looking forward to walking our dog on the river, she loves swimming...


_Have a wonderful time, Sue!!!_ Now the fence is repaired and migraines gone, you can enjoy. Your dad sounds like such an_ awesome fellow!!_ My newest Morgan, Sugar, is highly trained to drive a sleigh, and apparently loves doing so...we have a 'Currier and Ives' setting in the winter, but not the means (or skill!) for a sleigh at present. Perhaps someday 

** I rode Star almost daily in the short time she was boarded, and often around the property after bringing her home. Laney is trained in Parelli, and to a point that she knows_ no verbal cues_. Leg cues only. Her previous owner held Parelli clinics on their property up here-ppl from all over the state would come. She is the sweetest, most compliant horse, but I cannot ride her! I do a lot of groundwork with her however, which is very enjoyable. I've only ridden Sugar bareback so far, and for no apparent reason. I hand walk/do ground work with/jog with all 3... (Sugar's gait is beautiful!) I ride when or if I choose, but find that_ daily interactions with_ _them is so fulfilling in itself, I don't feel the need to always 'be in the_ _saddle'_. I find myself very content, which is good as DH does not ride. He's 100% supportive and questions nothing about costs of hay, etc.. As I live in the wilderness, I only ride if someone is here and knows I'm out. Even though I wear a helmet and have a cellphone, if I had a bad fall and broke a leg, (heaven forbid!) No one would hear me yell! So.... I ride when DH is home, _but only when I feel the need in the first place_


----------



## Stan

well I'm home early not good day out the horse was an ***.

I cant figure what has gone wrong with Bugs. I have gotten past the float problem that's seems to be sorted and can only get better with more practice.

Arrived at the starting point saddled him then moved him in with the other horses we mounted and away we went to get the cows. Bugs started to play up and not remain in the formation I put him in he was barging through the other horse also lifting slightly of the front. I tried to calm him but could not so off I got. Now, explanation Metal Road. In NZ our back country roads are stone: (metal) and very hard to fall on and will deliver a nasty wound if dragged. Hence me getting off.

Bugs felt like he was only seconds away from exploding so I walked him for a time and mounted again but this did not help I could not get him to stand still and wait. The others said to let him lead out but to me that is the horse dictating what he wants to do and I believe that leads to further troubles in leadership later on and I was having enough as it was.

I have done this drive twice before with him and he settled and was happy to be tail end Charlie I could not fault him, now he is a risk.

Any ideas, I'm running out, other than to put the bit back in and start all over with him. I don't have the time for this, but I'm leaning towards it being a leadership thing.


----------



## Northernstar

A photogenic reason as to why I don't ride alone when no one's home, (Imagine, "I've fallen, but I can't get up!" haha) but I'm bathed in peaceful contentment, nonetheless.


----------



## Northernstar

This was the one I was trying to find-don't think it matters what season, however. I think most would get the gist. Don't ride alone around here! haha


----------



## Maryland Rider

I often wonder how many of our spouses ride.

Wife, daughter, and myself are fully involved in this horse mania!
Stan, you have stated your wife rides.
If not, is there any chance of getting them interested?
I didn't start riding until 42 years young!
By 46 I was on my 3rd horse, moved up to lots of vigor and attitude.
The first two I sold and upgraded each time.
Then I made the choice to buy a second horse, rather green though.
Put enough miles on him to determine he was safe and trail worthy.
Then my wife and daughter had to decide who was going to ride him.
This choice would then move my daughter from a pony to a horse.
My daughter chose the walker and my wife stayed with her horse.
Pony still travels with us and gets used every camping trip.

What are the odds I'd catch the riding bug up my A$$.
The paint I ride now is a racker and I would never sell.
He is way too much fun on the trail.

Just Wondering about the spouses.


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> well I'm home early not good day out the horse was an ***.
> 
> I cant figure what has gone wrong with Bugs. I have gotten past the float problem that's seems to be sorted and can only get better with more practice.
> 
> Arrived at the starting point saddled him then moved him in with the other horses we mounted and away we went to get the cows. Bugs started to play up and not remain in the formation I put him in he was barging through the other horse also lifting slightly of the front. I tried to calm him but could not so off I got. Now, explanation Metal Road. In NZ our back country roads are stone: (metal) and very hard to fall on and will deliver a nasty wound if dragged. Hence me getting off.
> 
> Bugs felt like he was only seconds away from exploding so I walked him for a time and mounted again but this did not help I could not get him to stand still and wait. The others said to let him lead out but to me that is the horse dictating what he wants to do and I believe that leads to further troubles in leadership later on and I was having enough as it was.
> 
> I have done this drive twice before with him and he settled and was happy to be tail end Charlie I could not fault him, now he is a risk.
> 
> Any ideas, I'm running out, other than to put the bit back in and start all over with him. I don't have the time for this, but I'm leaning towards it being a leadership thing.


 Stan, you are an experienced horseman and for many, many years. No, that's not a jab at your age (for once! haha) _Seriously, and truthfully?_ Your frustration with Bugs is very apparent on the computer screen alone, so if I were a horse I would pick up on that within 2 seconds. You are an _awesome_ horseman! But, *1.* You're under the weather, under stress, and should be taking care of yourself much more than you are. *2.* You and Bugs are obviously butting heads now, and if it were me, I'd take a break, give it a little rest, _give yourself a rest_, and start with daily groundwork where there's more chance for little 'positives' to boost _both _your spirits. You'll both feel better with that to be sure, and work from there. What's the hurry? When you come to him relaxed, he'll come to you relaxed


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I would use the bit. I have had several horses that really ignored a bitless bridle out on the trail.


----------



## Koolio

Maryland Rider said:


> I often wonder how many of our spouses ride.
> 
> Wife, daughter, and myself are fully involved in this horse mania!
> Stan, you have stated your wife rides.
> If not, is there any chance of getting them interested?
> I didn't start riding until 42 years young!
> By 46 I was on my 3rd horse, moved up to lots of vigor and attitude.
> The first two I sold and upgraded each time.
> Then I made the choice to buy a second horse, rather green though.
> Put enough miles on him to determine he was safe and trail worthy.
> Then my wife and daughter had to decide who was going to ride him.
> This choice would then move my daughter from a pony to a horse.
> My daughter chose the walker and my wife stayed with her horse.
> Pony still travels with us and gets used every camping trip.
> 
> What are the odds I'd catch the riding bug up my A$$.
> The paint I ride now is a racker and I would never sell.
> He is way too much fun on the trail.
> 
> Just Wondering about the spouses.


My daughter and I are avid riders. My spouse will ride when he's sucking up over planning a bike trip with his buddies. Even then, only once in a while. I think he has ridden a total of 3 times in about 4 years.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - a number of times you have mentioned that you are not feeling 100% with added stress and medical issues. Maybe Bugs senses that and has become unsure. As Celeste mentioned, maybe it is the bitless bridle. If he was used to a bit and you have gone bit less, he may either be feeling less confident, or he doesn't respect the cues.

How old is Bugs? Why did you send him to the trainer?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> Bugs felt like he was only seconds away from exploding so I walked him for a time and mounted again but this did not help I could not get him to stand still and wait. The others said to let him lead out but to me that is the horse dictating what he wants to do and I believe that leads to further troubles in leadership later on and I was having enough as it was.
> 
> I have done this drive twice before with him and he settled and was happy to be tail end Charlie I could not fault him, now he is a risk.
> 
> Any ideas, I'm running out, other than to put the bit back in and start all over with him. I don't have the time for this, but I'm leaning towards it being a leadership thing.


I have been here!
I usually have to lead at this point and ride it out.
My first two years on this paint was somewhat difficult.
Every ride was a lot of work, taught me to be patient.
I always came back more tired than the horse.
Only real comment I can make is my horse wanted to ride and have fun.
I do not feel that he wanted to ditch or hurt me, plain excitement it was.
For me repetition and many miles brought him around.
Was I a fool for sticking it out, I feel that I won my battle.
I am more tolerant of what some consider bad behavior I guess.
If one doesn't feel comfortable don't do it is my policy.

Still today if we stop on the trail, I stop where I have some room.
Sometimes he still dances around, rears and throws his head.

On another note, now my daughter rides him, he is a completely different animal.
She'll saddle him up and ride him right out of camp, even with a group.
Same headgear and saddle, this doesn't matter, go figure!
I have complete faith she will have a good ride.

Maybe he knows I don't care if he plays it up ???


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan: Good thought by others.
Maybe bit-less is not the best policy right now.
Return all gear and habits to what worked in the past.
Make a change after consistency is restored.


----------



## Rob55

Wow tropical islands, grand kids on horses., summer gardens, miles through Maryland parks and big caterpillars. This thread moves fast. Looks like everyone is gearing up for a wonderful summer. Movers have everything boxed. The truck comes Monday. We start our road trip from Maryland to Washington State. When we get settled I hope to check in more frequently.

Enjoy the season

Rob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Maryland

The last time I rode through a National Forest with family Johnson was president. I think it is wonderful you and your family ride and camp like you do. It will be a cold day in a hot place when Joannah gets on a horse. I'm hoping my son will ride with me when I get out west.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar- I heard that the shore to shore was in it's 50th year. I saw a bunch of celebration pics on facebook. So cool about that 91 yr old woman. I believe that I will grow that old. I only home I am in decent enough shape to enjoy it LOL.


----------



## tjtalon

Lurked & read, have to go to bed. Short on story, me Nicker, ('cept July work will be weird, ScrewsLoose is on schedule as officer to work 'till he finds a job...that should be interesting...) Thanks, MR, HorseMonday is right around the corner.

Love to all.


----------



## Stan

MR my wife rides but does not have her own horse at the moment I broached that subject and she does not think she will get another.

Bugs thanks for the input the reason he went to the trainer was mostly to put mileage on him as he had been vegetating and I did not have the time.

His age he would be 9 but I am wondering about that and he is green.

You are right about my attitude and health at the moment I don't have the patience to deal with him because I know deep down I could have ridden him through it I was not prepared to deal with him or risk my safety. last time I took a horse out bitless that was Stella and she was at odds for a while but settled down. The tucker also kept my *** in its correct place while she sorted herself out.

If the weather is fine I will use his combination bit tomorrow and start again. Just 15 minutes. I do like this horse he is the only one I have been able to hold his head in my arms and give him a scratch. We did seem to click.

Cheers all.

As for the hunting gear SWMBO does not know about. I wore the wet weather gear this morning and even got Roslyn to take a photo. She did not notice it was new leggings and jacket. I have gotten away with it.:lol::lol: Now all I have to hid is the range finder due to arrive any day now.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - you are a rascal! I can tell when DH has bought something no matter how hard he tries to keep it from me. It's like some sort of intuition. I also have an uncanny ability to call him on his cell phone when he is visiting at the motorcycle dealership. It seems every time I call, the salesman we know well gets paged. :lol:

Hopefully you get Bugs sorted out. Maybe start with some smaller, contained rides at home using the tack and bit he's used to. It sounds like both of you need to build confidence, so I aim for success. Even if that means 5-10 minutes at a go. Maybe that will help improve your endurance well too. Remember, riding horses is like therapy. They tell us exactly what we are feeling and then help us unload the baggage. If we don't, they have a tendency to unload us.


----------



## Koolio

First day of summer vacation and I'm up at 5 am after not having slept a wink. My son has been up sick all night long and between trying to console him and my racing mind, sleep has been out of the question. I wish I could dump thoughts of school and all the work I have to do from my mind when I want to. Anyone else have that problem?

I think I need a real vacation. One that does not involve doing farm chores or house renovations. I saw an ad for 4 day long vacations to Reykjavik, Iceland and would love to go. There are direct flights from here and I love the north country. With my summer course, DH travelling so much and having to be here to look after the "farm", it is very difficult to get away. I am overwhelmed by my grad coursework already and a little stressed about the tuition and spending $$ on vacations. We have so much to do around the house. With a change in school and a new teaching assignment, I am also beginning to regret starting another Masters degree right now. The school year has left me exhausted and feeling somewhat broken. Hopefully a little time away from work will help.

On a positive horse related note, I did register to compete in a small schooling show next weekend. I'm registered in English pleasure, English equitation and a western dressage class. I have never done western dressage, but have been working in classical dressage and doing some work on the western jog and lope with Koolio, so hopefully it will all come together. I'm super nervous, but keep telling myself that it is a fun show, and there is always wine afterward.:wink:

We are fortunate to have the Cavalia show, Odysseo, coming to our area this month! Today I will book tickets. I saw the Cavalia show twice last year and it was fantastic, so I am really looking forward to going. My daughter and another mother daughter pair of friends will go so it will be a ladies night out. I can't wait! If the show comes to your area, it is totally worth seeing. For those that don't know what it is, think Cirque du Soleil on horses.

Sorry for the novel, and for sounding a little whiny, but it's 5:30 am and I needed to vent...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning from the Sunny Caribbean!

Yowza! I don't check in for one night and there are 4 pages to read!! Love it!

First, STAN, I agree with the others...you are stressed and impatient, Bugs knows it. I also get the feeling you are feeling a bit insecure with him...again speaking from someone who goes to that spot often....wondering...what about a couple lessons with the filly, you and Bugs, to grow your confidence back again???

Also not sure if allowing him be the leader is a bad thing..don't you think some horses just like to be leaders?

Koolio...I totally know where you are coming from. I usually have a really hard time unwinding for about 2 weeks after school lets out. I can sometimes almost get in a depressed state. The year I had similar to yours...it took me ALL summer to recuperate. Hang in there girl. Also, maybe planning little trips like your are monthly will give you something to look forward to and help with all the other stuff! Excited for your show!!

Roaddy...sorry about your family things. 

Sue...found out that catterpillar (again I am not a fan of creepy crawly things....especially CRUNCHY bugs.:shock turns into a huge BROWN, UGLY MOTH!!!:lol::lol::lol:

TJ,...stay with us, it will help your at work/home stress!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:
I'll be driving out in about a half hour.
Really ready for a ride today!

Regarding trying new things while on horseback.
My wife has a policy for this and we stick to it.
If we do anything new, saddle, bit, new terrain, switch up horses, whatever.
We can only do one new thing per ride.
This always confirms our change with an absolute pass or fail.
If things go south and we change more than one riding habit we can't identify the problem for sure.

Have a great weekend all.
I expect some riding adventures.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so allow me to tell you about yesterday's trip...

My mom loves to kayak, and I knew there was kayaking on the other side of the the island so we decided to take all day and do a little exploring and see what we could find.

We stopped plenty of times to catch some photo ops...just love the crystal blue water as you drive along the coast. There are old abandoned sugar mills from years gone by too!

Found a water sports place and decided to go jet skiing instead of kayaking!!:lol::lol: Woohoo it was a blast! It was DM first time, but since we ATV she didn't have any issues. We only rode for a 1/2 hour, but when we were done she wished we had gone for an hour!:lol::lol:

We then walked over to a bar and grill (everything at this place is open and together) and had a beer to celebrate. While sitting there ran into a lady who had horses on the BEACH. Started talking and got myself a ride!!!!:happydance::happydance: This was not planned of course b/c I have done that bucketlist thing...but how could I let this opportunity go by...right?:wink:

So this lady, she's probalby around my age, just came to the island in October with her family. She started rescuing iisland horses, works with them, and then takes people for beach rides to help pay for the upkeep! 

We rode for 1 1/2 hours along the beach and into the rainforst. This lady and the other one who rode with us were very interesting to talk to.:lol: The lady who also rode with us was from Virginia, retired military, and now works near Quantico!!! Oooo near the FBI So very cool!

You know what else, I rode in my bathing suit and barefeet!!!:lol::lol: B/c on the ride back through...we went swimming! So fun...this trip was much more fun than the other!

SOOOOO glad i went...what a day. i just love days where we 'wing it' and see what happens.

So...people...I got some saddle time in TOO!:wink:

OH, almost forgot!! I rode in a Wintec saddle, and it was very comfy...BUT the kicker was it was a 16inch!!! I felt GREAT. She allowed me to sit in her other saddle, which was a 15 inch....and guess what? My tush was coming off the side!:shock:

You guys...I think I have been riding in a saddle a bit too small for my bumm! By all measurements I 'should' sit in a 15.....but I really liked the feel of the 16! Crazy how I learn things down here too! 

You know I'm saddle shopping when I get home!:wink:

OK, I'll post some pics in a minute!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Island riding......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Barefoot and horseback....Ahhh


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny riding a different horse....compared to Jay....there was nothing underneath my legs. LOL He was very sure-footed tho.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Swimming! So fun!


----------



## Eole

NM, your vacation sound fantastic, thanks for sharing. (and a little jealous too :lol

Koolio, I saw both Cavalia show. Both different, both awesome. I know friends who were very critical on a technical level, but I find if you look at it with kid's eyes, it's pure Magic.
A good friend of mine went to Iceland last summer, 3 weeks and lots of horse trekks. She loved it and sceneries were spectacular.
Rob55, good luck on moving, that a long drive.

Roaddy, I somehow missed a post on family issues, but sending good vibes your way anyway...

NS, cool picture of you at work. I was park naturalist many summers during my studies, in different places across Canada.

MR, have a great WE riding and hope for a report when you're back.

Dined out with DH and another couple for the 1st time in a while last night. Came back home with a POLICE note on my table saying they had a complaint about our dogs barking non-stop. :shock: I live on a lake, they were on the screened porch so the sound carries far. I went all around the lake this morning to meet/apologize to everyone. I hate to bother neighbors and and dislike barking dogs. Problem is, they bark when were gone, so we didn't know.  We'll cut access to the porch from now on and hope it will be ok.

Now heading to Ontario to volunteer at an endurance ride. Over 2 hours drive, long day ahead.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers, of course I love to hear about the lobster dinners, and the warm days and blue skies, the sight seeing in between meals and walking along the beach kicking sand into the face of the skinny 120 pound white guy who could not afford the Charles Atlas body building course. Drinks beside the pool and the warm entertainment filled nights. Its just that its winter here, and its raining, and cold, and I am still suffering with the flu.
> 
> And I'm the only male on the cattle drive also its very windy which has the effect of upsetting the animals let alone the horses and cows.
> And then there is SWMBO who said she always wanted to get cosy with a man with a beard. I'm still waiting:shock: But I do love hearing about your holiday.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Hey have you considered while you are away your other half may be getting closer to your horses. Wouldn't that be good thing and is excuse enough for you to extend it a week or two.
> 
> Cheers all its 3.20am Saturday morning and I can't sleep, need a shave.


Oh Stanley, you crack me up. LOL

Well, DH IS to stop in and peak on the horses for me....but to fall in love and want to ride....probably not, but that is OK.:wink: just hoping one day he will camp with me like MR does. he can fish, and i will ride and meet back at the fire!

Eole, thank you. I'm thankful for the opportunity that is for sure!!!!

have a goo dday all!!1


----------



## Stan

Lot of soul searching going on at the moment and to what can be effecting Bugs.
In the past he has responded well to me given he is green. A couple of cattle drives which is something he had not done before and on the last one I hurt myself having to get off and walk every 400 yards or so then back on for a spell and so on until the end of the drive. That was over the same ground and not once did I get the feeling that he could not be trusted.
I've taken on board the comments and take into account I'm suffering with flu, and stress form work and also after reading about the holiday Nickers is having and are having pangs of jealousy given the last time I went on holiday was in 08 when I spent some time in the States at a country music festival.

More riding, yes I agree but I may need to leave him alone until I settle down in myself and deal with the stressful situations that are present at this time. Yet another side of my says to keep at him. I have seen the nature he has, and cant help but wonder where this is coming from and am leading towards myself as the problem. Confidence, that to may be down as I could have rode him through it but didn't. 

Time will tell 
cheers all, and the rain and wind have stopped. Sun is shining time to go outside and face himself.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Lot of soul searching going on at the moment and to what can be effecting Bugs.
> In the past he has responded well to me given he is green. A couple of cattle drives which is something he had not done before and on the last one I hurt myself having to get off and walk every 400 yards or so then back on for a spell and so on until the end of the drive. That was over the same ground and not once did I get the feeling that he could not be trusted.
> I've taken on board the comments and take into account I'm suffering with flu, and stress form work and also after reading about the holiday Nickers is having and are having pangs of jealousy given the last time I went on holiday was in 08 when I spent some time in the States at a country music festival.
> 
> More riding, yes I agree but I may need to leave him alone until I settle down in myself and deal with the stressful situations that are present at this time. Yet another side of my says to keep at him. I have seen the nature he has, and cant help but wonder where this is coming from and am leading towards myself as the problem. Confidence, that to may be down as I could have rode him through it but didn't.
> 
> Time will tell
> cheers all, and the rain and wind have stopped. Sun is shining time to go outside and face himself.


That's the spirit Stanley. :wink: You go get him. Enjoy the sunshine...and the thoughts that our winter is on it's way...and your's is ending.:wink: Ok....in a few months...but still...something to give you a grin about. :lol::lol:

AND, Stanley, you're welcome to come to states anytime and take a trek with me and my Jay.:wink: OR we could have a HF little gathering....at ROADDY's place! yeah, that's the ticket!:lol::lol:

OK, off to dinner. DM 70th birthday is TODAY! Time to celebrate!

Talk soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and if it makes you feel any better Stan...I got stung by something the other day here. Been told they have africanized bees here or a JJack Sparrow bee....both known to be nasty!:shock:

My arm is still red and tender.:-( I've shown several natives.....it seemed common and OK....I guess I'll just suffer through........:wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> NM, your vacation sound fantastic, thanks for sharing. (and a little jealous too :lol
> 
> Koolio, I saw both Cavalia show. Both different, both awesome. I know friends who were very critical on a technical level, but I find if you look at it with kid's eyes, it's pure Magic.
> A good friend of mine went to Iceland last summer, 3 weeks and lots of horse trekks. She loved it and sceneries were spectacular.
> Rob55, good luck on moving, that a long drive.
> 
> Roaddy, I somehow missed a post on family issues, but sending good vibes your way anyway...
> 
> NS, cool picture of you at work. I was park naturalist many summers during my studies, in different places across Canada.
> 
> MR, have a great WE riding and hope for a report when you're back.
> 
> Dined out with DH and another couple for the 1st time in a while last night. Came back home with a POLICE note on my table saying they had a complaint about our dogs barking non-stop. :shock: I live on a lake, they were on the screened porch so the sound carries far. I went all around the lake this morning to meet/apologize to everyone. I hate to bother neighbors and and dislike barking dogs. Problem is, they bark when were gone, so we didn't know.  We'll cut access to the porch from now on and hope it will be ok.
> 
> Now heading to Ontario to volunteer at an endurance ride. Over 2 hours drive, long day ahead.


 Eole, so many ppl would probably not go around to apologize, and what a sincere person you are to do so! I would _love_ to see more photos of your province, as I find it's every bit as beautiful as N MI... your horses are so lovely as well..... Hope volunteering at the endurance ride is enjoyable today!


----------



## corgi

I am home! Vacation is always nice but it is also nice to come home. Missed my hubby, my corgi, and Isabella!

Hubby took his boat out on the Potomac River this morning and called me at 10:00am to tell me he was on his way tomthe emergency clinic. His Dad caught a snakehead fish and when they were trying to remove the hook, the fish flailed and the hook ended up deep in hubby's hand. He tried to remove it himself, but the barb was stuck down deep. He had his Dad drive the boat back to the dock and then hubby loaded the boat on the trailer and drove the 35 miles to the clinic with this huge fishing lure sticking out of his hand!

I met him at the clinic. They numbed him up and then cut the lure off and then poked the barb through another section of skin and grabbed onto it with pliers and pulled it out! Ouch!!! I watched...hubby didn't. LOL

Then I went out to the farm and hopped on Isabella bareback. She is stiff from not being ridden all week but she was calm and listened well. It was only in the 80's today, but the sun was strong and I got really lightheaded, and had to dismount after about 45 minutes, before I passed out. Isabella let me sit on the ground in her shadow with my head between my knees. I can't believe she didn't make a run for the gate...it was like she "knew". 

Have no idea why I almost passed out. Guess it could have been lots of things. It was my first day without the steroids the doc prescribed for my bronchitis. I have read that withdrawl can cause low BP. I also didn't drink a lot on the drive home back from SC yesterday, so i may have been dehydrated. I feel ok now. Still a little lightheaded but otherwise feel fine.

Oh well, life is always an adventure, huh?

Eole, I agree with NS...not many people would have gone around and apologized. You are a very considerate person.

Nicker, I love that you got to ride in the ocean! And funny you mentioned Quantico. That is in my neck of the woods!

Stan, hang in there. Get to feeling better and then start with the bit again. Bugs is a good horse. You will get there with him!

Koolio, congrats on making it!

Ccg- good to see you post again. I think of you often!

Rick, hope you are enjoying some family time!

Rob- safe travels!

MR- do you ever venture down to Virginia to ride?

Tj- i think this shake-up at work could be to your advantage. I hope a good change is coming your way!

Ellen, Sue, and anyone else I missed! Hello!!!!

Trying to decide what to wear to my interview on the 8th. I found out that 19 people applied for the job. To be one of the final two is a real honor. Regardless of how it turns out, I am happy with making it this far.

Going to go back out to the farm tomorrow to ride again. Need to get Isabella's joints moving again. Plus, there are 7 new horses that have arrived! Sort of an emergency situation. A woman was evicted from her farm up in NJ and needed someplace to put her horses.  My BO offered her place and 4 were shipped down today and the other 3 
Are coming tomorrow. The woman is going to rent a room from my BO.
There are 2 mustangs, a standardbred/arab mix, a couple of ponies, and two minis!
The mustangs were there today. They are gorgeous! They seemed to love their new home.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, Quantico is near you??? (I'm excited like a child.) When I grow up I want to be in the FBI or CIA. :lol::lol:

Being a teacher I have GOT to have the qualificiations right? LOL

I think the whole FBI/CIA/BAU thing is awesome. Yes, I am sure it is not as it is portrayed on TV...but I don't care. i LOVE to solve a mystery!

There's a little bridge back home that I ride Jay by. I often wonder if one day I will ride up and find a body floating........

People often poach deer and throw the carcass in...why not a body?

The last time I rode past there was some thing near taht Jay didn't think smelled right.:shock: Human body?????:shock::shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

Nicker...yep! One of my best friends teaches at the DOD school on the base. Quantico is also a marine base. 

Hubby and I used to take the truck on some 4x 4 trails back when we were dating!

I had a meeting with the FBI recruiter in college and was denied because of my eyesight. I since had laser eye surgery but lost interest! They were mainly looking for accounting majors for some reason. LOL


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, and if it makes you feel any better Stan...I got stung by something the other day here. Been told they have africanized bees here or a JJack Sparrow bee....both known to be nasty!:shock:
> 
> My arm is still red and tender.:-( I've shown several natives.....it seemed common and OK....I guess I'll just suffer through........:wink:


No it does not make me feel any better knowing you had been stung by a bee on the arm. On the butt so you could not ride on the beach now that may have brought a smile to my face:lol::lol::lol:. Just give it some thought, a swollen butt, but thanks for trying.:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> No it does not make me feel any better knowing you had been stung by a bee on the arm. On the butt so you could not ride on the beach now that may have brought a smile to my face:lol::lol::lol:. Just give it some thought, a swollen butt, but thanks for trying.:lol::lol:


Now Stanley, do you think a swollen bumm would keep ME out of the saddle?:lol::lol::wink:

You'd feel bad if I became sick from this sting...:wink: it's still red, and Now i have a rash around it. I don't usually react to such things....we'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all. Well, it's day 2 of summer holidays and while DS is finally feeling better, but I'm up early with DH. He came home late last night from his bike trip with a nasty cold. He's been coughing like a horse since about 5 am, so he's now up and in a hot bath while I am making some good strong coffee. Hopefully he gets over this soon as he's home early from his trip and still has another week off. 

Nicker - sorry about your sting. Keep an eye on it. I loved your riding on the beach pictures! You could frame some of those.

Stan - any progress with Bugs? Are you getting to feel any better yet?

Corgi - glad you had a good holiday. I hope the dizzy spell wasn't anything of concern. Also, best of luck on your interview next week!

Eole - sorry to year your neighbours complained about your dogs. You did the honourable thing to talk to them, but it would have been good of them to talk to you first.

Roadyy - I hope you are enjoying the weekend with your family.

TJ - one more day until horse Monday! I hope you are hangin in there girl!

NorthernStar -nice picture with your son. He looks to be a fine young man. I am small like you and so my kids are and will soon be much taller than I.

Sue - is your fencing all complete now? How is the house coming along?

It's raining here (much needed), so not likely any riding this weekend. DD will be off Tuesday (Canada Day) so hopefully we will get in a trail ride together then.


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> First day of summer vacation and I'm up at 5 am after not having slept a wink. My son has been up sick all night long and between trying to console him and my racing mind, sleep has been out of the question. I wish I could dump thoughts of school and all the work I have to do from my mind when I want to. Anyone else have that problem?


Yep, my brain has those tendencies, very annoying. It's all very sweet until I get behind some time plan because something unexpected happened that was unable to be prevented; then my subconscious tends to fret until I feel I have "caught up" and that's actually very counter-productive and not good for your health.

When I get like that, it's back to the same remedies: Extra attention paid to healthy eating - enough fruit and vegetables, wholegrains, protein etc; taking time out, upping the exercise (which can be challenging when you are low on energy) and thus improving sleep... Extra hugs... Singing is also really good; tried joining a choir?

If you get insomnia, sleepy antihistamines can help break the pattern, without the problems associated with prescription sleeping medications.




> I think I need a real vacation. One that does not involve doing farm chores or house renovations.


Yes...I totally empathise...four vacationless years now...




> I saw an ad for 4 day long vacations to Reykjavik, Iceland and would love to go. There are direct flights from here and I love the north country.


Iceland is very cool, I'd be there in a flash if I had a TARDIS! 

Hope you wind down nicely now that school is out.


----------



## Koolio

Thanks Sue! I hope you are feeling better as well.


----------



## tjtalon

Hello Everyone, have been a bit MIA. Apologies for not going to comment on everything I'd like too, but know I've been reading every post...& "commenting/responding" in my head/heart anyway!

No HorseMonday tomorrow, apologies to all who enjoy Eole's Favorite Soap. I texted Janice to call off, will explain to her next Monday if she requires an explanation. Briefly, for my friends here: I'm just plain not up to it, neither mucking (1,2,3 days worth?) nor lesson. My next scheduled lesson is on July 14th, hope to be better physically etc on par by then. Next Monday will be "just mucking" then. All ok. Have progressed enough in my Horse Thing, that Magick Horse Breath rolls around inside of me all the time, so won't feel bereft about a bit of absence from actual.

Just have things I have to do. Need to retreat, regroup. Get my own manure together. Have been cleaning all morning, besides laundry; just the basic w/that has fallen by the way side. My kitchen & bathroom feel much better now! (plus that area of carpeting). Going to carry on in a few minutes, w/completion of clearing an area to put boxes, along w/etc etc etc.

Prep-work. I still don't "know anything", but the knowing is coming sooner than later. Going to try & be as ready as possible for...whatever.

Tomorrow or Tuesday (vac day I took, which didn't get taken away, w/former "Chief" insisting he needed Tues off) I'll go out to do more apt looking, see what's out there.

(As for work, thank God MP is back to handle things for awhile. ScrewsLoose is supposed to work this month...will see...my schedule totally up in the air; all I know is that I'll be back to early am's for the 1st 3 work days, as MP needs his "Radar O'Reilly" back w/him. That would be me! Oh, he gave me dvd "Secretariat" as a bribe! LOL. he loves the movie & wanted me to have it. Will watch it later tonite.)

I hope the Director remembers me for a possible elsewhere position. I'd love the warehouse. Cross fingers for me?

I really do apologise for this post being "all about me", but wanted to give you'all an update-ish & not think I'd gone away. Hope to be back, for real, soon, & not just be commenting back in my head to you'all.

Love you guys. Your Neighbor In The Village, Terry

PS Mom Robin has been stuffing bugs into newly hatched 5 babies. No pictures this time, will not disturb. Want to see fledglings popping out on the fake tree & onto the balcony w/out me scaring them. My Mom told me on the phone last night that she's seen robins do 3 batches, right up thru August-early Sept, to get as many going before it gets cold again. Wow...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all from sunny St. Croix!:lol: Only a two days remain......

TJ, happy to see you. Wondering as I read your post....can't you go ask your land lady what the heck is giong on? you have a right to know! maybe you need to be a bit aggressive with her? I don't think she's being totally fair to you. I believe you said she is ill, but seriously, she's leaving you in a very big limbo...it's not good!

Koolio, when it rains it pours, huh? How is your son and DH feeling? My rash...I don't know. Hoping I hang on til we hit the states. It was really red for a bit, but I think it's the heat. Found some itch cream here in the closet and it seems to have helped a lot!

Stan, how's it goin'? 

Sue, glad to see you post. 

CCG, how are you?

Yesterday we hit the town and shopped. Got mom a hook bracelet. It's a St. Croix tradition to buy a hook bracelet while on island. I have one, so i got a matching hook ring! 

Since we spent the last three days out and about today we stayed in, except for lunch. Floated in the pool, took a nap....it was a nice and relaxing day.

Noticed the island is big on Sunday 'brunch'. Don't see that much up at home anymore. tonight....left overs! LOL Don't want to have to throw away things when we leave.

mR, any good horse stories from this trip?

Heard from M. She sent me a text and a picture of my two saying all was well. 

Eole, what a nice person you are to go around and apologize!

Corgi, how is DH hand?

Hoping everone's weekend was great and you got some horse time in!

Talk soon!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to post. This is from dinner last night. Does this lady look 70 to you? I think she looks really pretty here. Island time makes her shine!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and one for Koolio....legend says if geckos hang from your walls, you will have good luck!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One more.....a street in Christiansted. A lot of history here. This is the island Christopher Columbus first stepped foot on! This island has also been ruled by 7 different nations. So the culture is very rich and diverse....as is the people.

From what I was told, most of the animals on island where brought here for a reason...horses, deer, mongoose (to kill the rats, but rats are noctural and mongoose arent...go figure), goats, and of course africanized bees are now here too!:shock:

Oh i guess explores used this island as a stopping point. They would stop get supplies, drop off horses, get fresh horses....etc. Very interesting stuff I learned on that horseback ride.

Oh, and we saw a HUGE iguana along side the road. Wish I could have gotten a picture of that! HUGE i say!!:lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I will post more later and I have some pics to share.

Interesting ride while traveling home.
Motorbike, crotch rocket style, guy and girl on board, behind my trailer.
They followed so close I could not see them, dangerous I say.
My wife's mare always rides in the very back of trailer driver side, stock trailer.
The mare let go everything @ once, now we have a very wet motorbike. :lol:
Swerved all around behind the trailer.
He came beside the trailer and gunned it a few times, horses didn't care.
They try to get over my shoulder when I use the chainsaw.

Albeit a new respect for horse trailers has been instilled. :lol:
He took off at this point riding white line in between both lanes of traffic.


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Hello Everyone, have been a bit MIA. Apologies for not going to comment on everything I'd like too, but know I've been reading every post...& "commenting/responding" in my head/heart anyway!
> 
> No HorseMonday tomorrow, apologies to all who enjoy Eole's Favorite Soap. I texted Janice to call off, will explain to her next Monday if she requires an explanation. Briefly, for my friends here: I'm just plain not up to it, neither mucking (1,2,3 days worth?) nor lesson. My next scheduled lesson is on July 14th, hope to be better physically etc on par by then. Next Monday will be "just mucking" then. All ok. Have progressed enough in my Horse Thing, that Magick Horse Breath rolls around inside of me all the time, so won't feel bereft about a bit of absence from actual.
> 
> Just have things I have to do. Need to retreat, regroup. Get my own manure together. Have been cleaning all morning, besides laundry; just the basic w/that has fallen by the way side. My kitchen & bathroom feel much better now! (plus that area of carpeting). Going to carry on in a few minutes, w/completion of clearing an area to put boxes, along w/etc etc etc.
> 
> Prep-work. I still don't "know anything", but the knowing is coming sooner than later. Going to try & be as ready as possible for...whatever.
> 
> Tomorrow or Tuesday (vac day I took, which didn't get taken away, w/former "Chief" insisting he needed Tues off) I'll go out to do more apt looking, see what's out there.
> 
> (As for work, thank God MP is back to handle things for awhile. ScrewsLoose is supposed to work this month...will see...my schedule totally up in the air; all I know is that I'll be back to early am's for the 1st 3 work days, as MP needs his "Radar O'Reilly" back w/him. That would be me! Oh, he gave me dvd "Secretariat" as a bribe! LOL. he loves the movie & wanted me to have it. Will watch it later tonite.)
> 
> I hope the Director remembers me for a possible elsewhere position. I'd love the warehouse. Cross fingers for me?
> 
> I really do apologise for this post being "all about me", but wanted to give you'all an update-ish & not think I'd gone away. Hope to be back, for real, soon, & not just be commenting back in my head to you'all.
> 
> Love you guys. Your Neighbor In The Village, Terry
> 
> PS Mom Robin has been stuffing bugs into newly hatched 5 babies. No pictures this time, will not disturb. Want to see fledglings popping out on the fake tree & onto the balcony w/out me scaring them. My Mom told me on the phone last night that she's seen robins do 3 batches, right up thru August-early Sept, to get as many going before it gets cold again. Wow...


Tj, fingers and toes crossed with prayers for you to get that position!! Also, sounds like you are moving forward with a strong faith that things are moving forward on your behalf, even if you don't know the final outcome just yet. That's the beauty of it, and I've been there-I'll bet a dozen on this thread have too! Glad to hear of the robins, _and for Pete's sake_, don't ever feel as if you're talking of yourself too much-have you seen the way I've hijacked this dang thread ever since Roadyy instructed as to the posting of photos? You are a dear soul, and keep up the faith!


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> One more.....a street in Christiansted. A lot of history here. This is the island Christopher Columbus first stepped foot on! This island has also been ruled by 7 different nations. So the culture is very rich and diverse....as is the people.
> 
> From what I was told, most of the animals on island where brought here for a reason...horses, deer, mongoose (to kill the rats, but rats are noctural and mongoose arent...go figure), goats, and of course africanized bees are now here too!:shock:
> 
> Oh i guess explores used this island as a stopping point. They would stop get supplies, drop off horses, get fresh horses....etc. Very interesting stuff I learned on that horseback ride.
> 
> Oh, and we saw a HUGE iguana along side the road. Wish I could have gotten a picture of that! HUGE i say!!:lol:
> 
> Enjoy!


History and historic places are so fascinating! It is well known in the study of natural history that so many 'well meaning' attempts from Europe have brought over non-native species with the premise that 'If we bring in _this_ animal, it will eradicate _that _animal'...that has gone on for a long time, and then a scramble occurs when biologists discover the detriment that was caused! One example I can think of in N MI, is the introduction of Multi Flora Rose, which spreads rapidly and one must wear a suit of armor to get rid of it.... In the turn of the century, however, it was thought to be a "perfect idea" for a 'natural fencing/barrier' due to the horrific barbs... (sigh...) If only they knew! haha As for the huge iguana, I wonder if it was actually a monitor! MI species are my specialty, but just a thought


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops...apparently forgot to post pic!:shock:


MR, what I sight!!! I bet you were ROTF. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, not sure of the iguana thing...don't know my lizards, but if I saw a pic, I may recognize it.

Yes, in our state we have the multi flora rose too! Becoming a problem.


----------



## Northernstar

NM, your mom is simply lovely, and looks like a lovely person 

Tj, I took a photo this morning and thought of you! In one of the small pine trees in the horse's paddock, there's a robin's nest with 3 eggs - every single morning when I come out to feed the horses, mother robin sits up in another pine tree and watches until I'm done feeding/mucking/etc.. I gently touch the eggs with a fingertip and find them toasty warm. I know the second I'm done with chores, she's right back on the nest. So this one's for you


----------



## Northernstar

All of yesterday morning was spent mowing/weed whipping after chores - a lot of good rain this past week, and although the grass is sparse, it gets long fast! Upper 70's and very humid - (sounds like child's play to Ellen & Roaddy, but we feel it immensely!) Got a good hike in today-probably 3 or so miles... it's nice to spread time/interests/hobbies with DH, as he will go and hunt/fly fish without me, or called out to stock fish for a few days.... a well-rounded life brings good conversation to the dinner table, and no matter how much in love, "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" 









Hiking today in our 'big backyard'


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, thank you for the nice compliment on the photo with oldest DS- We have a funny saying around here, and it's true! "Little Moms Wield Large Wooden Spoons!" They grow into adults fast, and every stage of their lives are awesome. We're a close family no matter the miles, and DS's are here at home visiting whenever they can for great outdoor adventures  









A favorite of the boys who are true best buds!

* Ski coats in May! You know the climate! haha


----------



## Koolio

Oh boy Northernstar, do I know the climate. I don't see any May snow though... Great picture of your boys. I'll have to find one with my son and daughter. My son is a spitting image of DH and everyone says my daughter looks a lot like me. 
Like you, I also mowed and trimmed the yard yesterday. I also did some weeding, cleaned up my winter hay pile and harrowed manure in the pasture... All just in time before the rain hit. We got a pretty good rain last night and it has rained on an off all day today. Like you, I don't mind because rain means lush green grass in my pasture. Plus I have an awesome new tractor to mow the yard (it even has cup holders)

Maryland Rider - funny story at the motorbikes. They deserved it following so close. As one who rides a motorbike, I always leave lots of space between me and any other vehicle. I have a special respect for livestock haulers of all kinds, not only because I also haul horses, but thresh poop is slippery!

Nicker - love the picks. Your mom so beautiful! It's easy to see the nut doesn't fall far from the tree.  I'll show my son the pick with the gecko. He's feeling much better today and talking my ear off again about reptiles. He's so funny though because when he was sick and wanted to watch TV, he wanted to watch House Hunters International. Such a quirky little 13 y.o. boy. I love him to pieces. DH is still coughing up a storm and probably needs to see the doc in the morning.

TJ - I agree with Nicker in that it may be time to out a little pressure on your landlord. Also, don't be afraid to tell the director you want a different position. You gotta be a little assertive sometimes and stand up for yourself. I am worried about you not having the energy for horse Monday.:-(. Take care and be well, my friend...


----------



## Koolio

Ooh, gotta get a pic of my petunias. Hopefully the sun will be out tomorrow tosh them off...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you NS and Koolio, I too think my mom is a pretty lady. . I appreciate how adventurous and kind she is....she drives me nuts sometimes...as I am sure I do her:wink: But she really is a wonderful person through and through.:lol: I'm glad she's my mom, I love her a lot...we are very close.

Koolio, I tried to get a finger up there by the gecko tomshowmsize..but he had nothing to do with it.

There is one caterpillar left. Looked as if it was ready to go intoto the J stage. Will check again tomorrow.

NS that pic is ABSOLUTLEY beautiful. I love that type,of surrounding....woods. although I love being here on island, if I had to choose between a mountain or island vacation...I would choose mountain.. I love exploring the woods.

I'm with Koolio,TJ, worried about you and no horse Monday.....that's not good.

We only have one more full day here. Time flies. I will be happy to see my troops again...and really do miss my DH. I have wanted to call home several times....but no cell,service here and I don't want to use the phone here. Everything is very expensive....but there is so much I want to share with him.:-(


----------



## Maryland Rider

Me, enjoying the great weather.








Horse Butts.








After we returned from a ride!








Notice I ride the smallest horse, go figure.
No trail pics, tired of all the blurry pics.
I am getting the GoPro camera though, maybe before this weekend!

NM
Did the lizard look like this?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great photos MR! Are you wearing dock siders while you rode? Ok, I can't talk...I rode barefoot...but don't you wear boots since you ride in such difficult terrain?

No, I looked it up. It's a green iguana. Like this.....


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thank you NS and Koolio, I too think my mom is a pretty lady. . I appreciate how adventurous and kind she is....she drives me nuts sometimes...as I am sure I do her:wink: But she really is a wonderful person through and through.:lol: I'm glad she's my mom, I love her a lot...we are very close.
> 
> Koolio, I tried to get a finger up there by the gecko tomshowmsize..but he had nothing to do with it.
> 
> There is one caterpillar left. Looked as if it was ready to go intoto the J stage. Will check again tomorrow.
> 
> NS that pic is ABSOLUTLEY beautiful. I love that type,of surrounding....woods. although I love being here on island, if I had to choose between a mountain or island vacation...I would choose mountain.. I love exploring the woods.
> 
> I'm with Koolio,TJ, worried about you and no horse Monday.....that's not good.
> 
> We only have one more full day here. Time flies. I will be happy to see my troops again...and really do miss my DH. I have wanted to call home several times....but no cell,service here and I don't want to use the phone here. Everything is very expensive....but there is so much I want to share with him.:-(


 Just think of the awesome things you'll share with him at the dinner table, and remember that "Absence makes the heart grow fonder". You'll both be reminded of that growing fondness to be sure


----------



## Stan

Nickers I'm still alive its Monday and I did not go to work again today still feeling off colour. Cant walk 50 yards without getting out of breath this flu is in my chest now but with luck that's part of the process of moving out of the body. 

Bugs, I'm waiting until I get a little better before tackling him or making any decisions, maybe this coming weekend. I look out the window and there he is standing under the trees sheltering from the rain. Yes, its raining again not very nice so the photos of fine weather are a welcome view of what I have to look forward to as winter rolls on and spring, though a couple of months away, will eventually arrive. 

MR great photos and a very nice looking horse

Horse dumping in the biker. Well that's what happens when traveling to close Shi- happens.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: a new respect for the butts. I'll lay odds the mare had a smile on her face and a twinkle in her eye.

TJ yes its time you got an answer, and to every one else Have a great day.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I really didn't think it was a Komodo Dragon, but the pic looked cool!
Docksiders always,when I get back to camp my shoes are almost dry.
Everyone else is dealing with wet socks and flooded boots.
Remember since my horse is so short my feet are always wet.

corgi: Never road in Virginia, I am interested in riding at Fort Valley near Front Royal
Someday maybe this will happen.

Just came in from outside, every tree looks like a Christmas tree.
Lightning bugs are everywhere, they just showed up last week.


----------



## corgi

Uggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!

I am posting because I need to keep my mind busy. My phone rang at 12:45am and it was my Mom and she was crying. She was waiting on an ambulance. She had fallen and thinks she broke her hip. *^#%$&

I am 2 hours away.

Luckily, my aunt and uncle are only 15 minutes away from her. I stayed on the phone with her until they showed up. They got there at the same time as the EMT's and since they had a key, they didn't need to break down the door.

I am so thankful she was able to get to a phone and didn't lay there for days. She said it took her about 30 minutes to crawl to the phone.

OMG. I hate the idea of her laying there in pain.

I tried to keep her mind off the pain. I am very proud of her for calling 911. 

My uncle just called and said they got her in the ambulance and my aunt rode with her. He is going to text me when they know something but he said he was pretty sure it is broken by the way she was laying.

Since Dad died in October, she has been living alone in an apt near my aunt and uncle and things have been going well. I have been afraid of something like this happening though. Because of her age, she is probably going to have to go to a rehab facility to recover. My Dad had a very bad experience in rehab but was lucky that he got out before he died. A lot of elderly people just transition to a nursing home and I am afraid that is what will happen to Mom.

Of course, I am jumping ahead of things here. I need to just wait and see what happens.

Oh, and she fell because she got up on a chair to kill a bug on the wall!!!!

Uggggggggghhhhhhhhh!

I have to get up in 4 hours to go back to work for my first day back from vacation.

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Stan

*breaking news from NZ*

This just been announced on our 6 O clock news. America may be undertaking air strikes on Iraq, or some country near by and the exciting news is. Our Prime minster has assured your president that New Zealand will support air strikes. Dose that mean, you, US taxpayers, will supply our NZ air force with fighter jets, because, we don't have any.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock: I suppose we could put men on the carriers with bicycle tyre pumps and pressure testers and they could check the tyre pressure after each landing. But I lean towards getting a few free fighter jets I love aero planes.

During the second war America gave NZ around 1200 planes. Mixed Corsairs and Mustangs. The corsairs were stationed near the Philippines and the NZ pilots spent considerable time borrowing parts for their Corsairs then flying back to their own base. Some things never change, the borrowing continues, the only difference is, if you get caught its a holiday at the tax payers expense. See we learnt the art of borrowing from you lot. If you had of along with the Corsairs and Mustangs given us some spare parts, our fathers would not have had to develop the art of borrowing from your air force without being caught, and passing that skill on to the next generation. 
Its all your fault. 
I feel better now I have got that off my chest. Been waiting years for the opportunity.

Cheers all, enjoy the day.


----------



## Stan

*more breaking news*

We still have a Corsair and Mustang flying in our skies.
We could put the cannons back in and send them over. We also have a Russian Mig Not sure if its flying. But then we go back to that problem again. Getting parts.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: no problem, we are skilled.

To finish on a horse note. 
Bugs is standing in the rain, 
just standing in the rain, 
what a glorious feeling, 
his back is all wet, again.


----------



## corgi

Mom' s hipis broken and she is scheduled for surgery later today as long as the other health checks are ok.

Guess i am driving up to Maryland.

Horrible timing after being out of the office all last week for vacation, but it is what it is.

I need to get a few hours of sleep before I drive up there.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> To finish on a horse note.
> Bugs is standing in the rain,
> just standing in the rain,
> what a glorious feeling,
> his back is all wet, again.


I can almost hear this being sung to "Oh What A beautiful Morning" from "Oklahoma!"

Hope you feel much better very soon, Stan.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Mom' s hipis broken and she is scheduled for surgery later today as long as the other health checks are ok.
> 
> Guess i am driving up to Maryland.
> 
> Horrible timing after being out of the office all last week for vacation, but it is what it is.
> 
> I need to get a few hours of sleep before I drive up there.


Ladona, I'm very sorry to hear about your Mom, hope she rehabs well & quickly. I've seen too many broken-hip medicals...good the 'medics & your relatives showed up quick.

Feel for you, such an event to come home to after a lovely vacation. Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, NS, for the robin egg nest pic. I feel so lucky to have the robin events happening on my balcony, just a few feet away.

Last week, before I mailed the July rent, I asked my landlady for news. She hadn't even got the papers yet from the bank to fill out & return. Was thinking of texting her today, to see what progress, if any. 

Yes, all that plus the work upheaval has taken a toll (been trying all this past week to eat better). Just knew that today, even if I did get thru mucking in almost 90 degree heat, that it wouldn't be a good idea to get on Bailey, as unfocused & wiped out...don't need an accident to happen. Will do my best to make things better this week, do what I can to make it so.

MR, that horse of yours is pretty! I like it's butt pic the best. I enjoy so much reading about your trips.

Nicker, happy your vacation has been so wonderful, your mother looks beautiful & relaxed in that picture. 

Good thoughts for Ladona today, & to all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning from the sunny and WARM caribbean!:lol:

TJ, happy to see you posting again! Remeber....everything happens for a reason, and it will all work oout in the end. it will!

Corgi, oh gosh! What a way to start a week! At least you could call 911 and got help! How old is your mother? is she in relitively good health? if so the transition should be a bit easier....if she doesn't give up. I think it all depends on their mental strength too! How badly she wants to get home.

Did I tell yo guys my dad was moved to the alziemers unit prior to me leaving? I never did get a chance to go over and see him prior to leaving.....he won't remember anyway....a few days prior to that I was there and helped him button and unbotton his pants and he told DW I hadn't been there for Father's Day. He's going downhill quick!

mR, I never really thought about it....but yes, docksiders would be the way to go if you are going through a lot of river crossings. Those were great photos! I love your paint. how tall is he?

I sat on two horses here, and each one when I went to get off...oops there was the ground! I always search for the ground on Jay, but these two were short and skinny. The owner was saying it's hard to keep weight on them b/c there is n't a ton of grass, and good food is hard to come by. She said the natives use sweet feed and it's so sticky with molasses that you can form it into a ball....she said with that kind of feed, the horses feet are 'falling off'.

Anyway, it made me think....I took Jay off of sweet feed a while ago, and he is definitely less gimpy this year than last....something to think about......


----------



## NickerMaker71

This morning view...looks as if a storm is rolling in. Boo....I wanted to work on my tan.:-(

Another quiet day, then a dinner out at the BEST restaurant on island to end the trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

*Koolio*, re your earlier q, house was on hold for fencing work, fence is functional but am still putting droppers in, plus dismantling the old garden fence. Planing planks in readiness for making "fettucine" out of them on the table saw, to make skirting boards, architraves etc - which we need for completing the bedroom (plus I have one plasterboard wall to paint and am still deciding on which shade of earthy red, and the floor to seal, and curtain rail and curtains to sort). - Are you enjoying your holidays?

*TJ*, nothing like a good cleanup! Being in limbo is the hardest bit. When you know one way or another, things get easier. You can swing into action then!

*NS*, always enjoy your photos and comments.

*NM71*, great holiday snaps!

*MR*, love the horse photos! I was quite challenged and had to look at riders for matching up fronts of horses to rears, because of the two multicoloured horses!  All four look lovely.

*Corgi*, hope your mum gets better soon. Nasty thing, a hip fracture... my mother-in-law fractured a vertebra in March and had to wear a corset three months... she stepped off what she thought was a step in someone's garden, that actually was a retaining wall...

& greetings to everyone else too!

...is anyone else watching Wimbledon? I kind of enjoy watching a little tennis, it's probably the only non-equestrian sport I like watching. We have a new young Australian who is going well and will play Nadal Tuesday. Also Wawrinka is interesting to watch, he cleaned up the Australian Open this January gone by! Quite a few good players who are personable as well. The thing I like least about tennis is the monkey noises some people make when hitting the ball.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, happy to see you posting again! Remeber....everything happens for a reason, and it will all work oout in the end. it will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Yup.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *Koolio*,
> 
> *TJ*, nothing like a good cleanup! Being in limbo is the hardest bit. When you know one way or another, things get easier. You can swing into action then!
> 
> 
> Yup.


----------



## Tesslea

Good morning all! Crazy busy last week building fence getting more grazing areas completed. Next month we start on a round pen not only Bay to work but the kid's paint gelding as well. I told the kids I would not train him for them but I would supervise one of them doing it. They have to learn if they are going to have horses... Our daughter has it in her blood and I've watched her deal with her QH gelding, she will be a hellva horse woman in no time but I've told her the learning never ends. All horses are different with their own personalities. TJ, their paint, is not an easy keeper and most likely never will be but he is absolutely gorgeous. He just needs a job, yup he is that horse. We'll get him there. Going fishing next week so I'll be out of pocket, no internet in the fishing house, first year I'd rather not go but it will give Bay and I both some time to think on our journey together. Errands to run, house to clean, must get out to the kid's house today spend some time with Bay, I am taking some time off this week from our ground work to just be with her before I leave. So much happening this week I'll most likely not get time to visit again. So y'all have a wonderful week and joyous rides.


----------



## Celeste

I have only been away from the computer for two days and it took me forever to catch up on this thread! I went to North Georgia for my nephew's wedding. It was the most beautiful wedding ever!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning! I just read 5 pages. Wow we are busy people! On Saturday I was in the basement and noticed it was musty smelling. I took a look around and saw unbelievable mold growth on the carpet:shock:. We spent the evening pulling the carpet out of the basement. It was really hot and muggy outside so that was just gross. Yesterday I scrubbed down the bare cement floor 3 times. Fortunately I only saw mold on the carpet. My saddle was down there and no mold on it at all! Now I am paranoid. I can't get the mold smell out of my nose even though I am confident that I cleaned up well.

Today I applied for 2 more jobs. One could possibly be a social studies/ counseling split position. Fingers crossed. It's in a decent district that pays pretty well. I'm off to meet a friend to see her new house. If time allows, I may jog over and visit this little girl. I’m All Attitude | New Vocations

They have had so many nice horses get adopted in the last month. I am praying that I find a job before summer is over so I can get one for myself!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning/ no afternoon everyone.

It seems my son's stomach bug was very contagious and like the kind kid he is, he has shared it. I haven't slept in 3 nights. First with DS being sick with the tummy flu, next night with DH coughing like a wounded mule all night and last night, having the tummy bug myself. Needless to say, we are cancelling our party plans for tomorrow's Canada Day celebrations and our house us under quarantine. On the plus side, I am about 6-7 lbs ahead on my summer weight loss program... And the horses are enjoying their extended vacation from being worked. I keep telling myself, "this too shall pass".

Corgi - I am so sorry to year about your mother. I hope she recovers quickly and you find a good arrangement for her.

Happy Place - I wish you good luck on your job applications. When do you expect to hear?

Nicker - glad you are enjoying your last day there.

TJ - happy to see you back and posting.

Celeste - welcome back!

MR - nice paint! Very flashy!

Tesslea - hello again and welcome!


----------



## tjtalon

Fingers way crossed for you, HP, both w/job & your perfect horse!

I'd gotten up @ 4am this morning, finished digging out & throwing away a lot of "office supply" stuff I've hung onto for years & never have used, plus outdated papers from EMT classes etc. Drug to dumpster 3 bags of c..p & a fan that was one it's last legs. This afternoon will go thru art supplies & creative supplies; lots of stuff & junk there that can go away. Am hanging onto my Stable "construction" & supplies, just can't give that project up yet. And, since am an awful basket collector, will go thru those & just keep my favorites.

Went out apt hunting. Found 3 pretty okay apt unit areas on Alameda, but they're still too expensive (albeit only by $100 a month more...but..). Went into a store on the way home, song "I Will Survive" was playing. Got in my car & tried to not cry. Just sick of just surviving, I guess... Anyway, shook that off, came home & posted a craigslist spaghetti-on-the-wall. If anyone wants to look, just for fun, the address on it is Looking for my Home (am not comp savvy, so guess that would get there).

Hope Nicker & her Mom have a wonderful day & a great dinner at the nice restaurant!

Tomorrow (my vac day) need to figure/pay bills. Need to call Comcast & get back to where I was before I made the stupid mistake of getting the wi-fi (the tv stuff is still in their boxes, will have to find out how to return that & the comp wi-fi modem). My partner Eddie really wanted the tablet, so he'll pay for it as he can (I know he won't s...w me over). He's in a super rough place, just found out his landlord sold the townhome he & his family have been living in; no warning, they have 30 days. They're paycheck to paycheck too (wife works, but they have 3 kids at home). Humbled me, how can I whine about my stuff when this is happening to a good family man?? I gave him half & more (he wouldn't let me give him more, said I might need them) of the broken down boxes the maintenance supv let me have, that were in my car (drug up my share this morning, stuck in a corner). I don't mind about the tablet, he'll get more use out of it than I will, & his daughter too. I made a dumb mistake there, wanted a "toy" I guess & to learn something new. 

I missed the horses today, but know I just couldn't have performed up to par.


----------



## tjtalon

Texted landlady an hour ago. No response yet.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> mR, I never really thought about it....but yes, docksiders would be the way to go if you are going through a lot of river crossings. Those were great photos! I love your paint. how tall is he?


My horse is only 14.1
My wife and daughter are in the pick.
A good friend of our's is riding the other paint.
We left the pony on the high line for the rides.


----------



## Koolio

Peonies! I managed a short walk into the front yard to get a quick pic of the peonies before the rain hit. Here they are.










Many are single flowering...









But some are double flowering. Theses are my favorites.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste, did you take any photos of your nephew's wedding? Would love to see 

Corgi, I'm so sorry to hear of your mom's accident-as other's have said thank goodness she was treated quickly! Prayers sent for both you on your sudden journey, and for her to heal quickly 

Koolio, I love your peonies!!! I've never seen single flowered ones in my life-possibly a variety typically found in Canada? The only flowers I can have are ones I plant on the deck, (always sun-loving, and the hummingbirds love them), or simply enjoyed viewing in the forest. Sure hope you and your family recover from this stomach bug soon  

Sue, how did your visit with your dad go? Would love to see any neat photos you have of him and his horses 

Ellen, Where's my 'Auntie Ellen'? Enjoying the fruits of her garden, I hope


----------



## Celeste

I have a few on my camera. I haven't uploaded them to my computer yet. My daughter should be sending me some great pictures soon. She has a much better camera than I do and she also knows how to use it. I'll try to get a few put up soon.


----------



## Northernstar

Folks, I have to log off and get out back for last minute night chores - we have a big storm coming through in about an hour, and want to get the mares all set. Tomorrow early, will be a day of monumental proportions.....

I had my hay farmer bring a round bale today, (1st cutting, of course) and right after a.m. chores, DH and I are heading for 2 days of hiking in our beloved, breathtaking land of Longfellow's, "Hiawatha". Or known as the Lake Superior region of trails, and North Country Trail. Very grateful that this dear fellow will be checking in on the mares those 2 days.  

We know every road/footpath/waterfall and forest area there without opening a map. We've gone every year until I became a horse owner, and _although we do so many awesome things together here at home, this will be the first time leaving the horses and having a 2-day trek up there_ _together_, _instead of by ourselves in 3 years!_ (Yes, I hike the U.P. alone, w/bear spray of course and always feel at home) 

No frills, and a small cabin on Lake Superior in which to toss our bags, lace up hiking boots and head out - _temps will only hit 60 deg both days, so we see it as perfect!_ We certainly will, of course, eat dinner, as is tradition, in the stone restaurant where we did on our honeymoon. 

We haven't any smart phones, lap tops, or tablets - we are simpletons. Count on a few _breath taking_ photos of the cliffs and waterfalls, and Lake Superior after we're back, however..... 

Then DS's are coming for the 4th, and looking forward to awesome family time then 

Time to head out to the mares, and finish packing some gear- Goodnight all! 

I'm leaving with something ado about horses.... I've told the story of 'The tale of the two sisters', (Sugar and Laney), but when I return, I'll tell the story of Ms Northern Star, my heart horse


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> Ellen, Where's my 'Auntie Ellen'? Enjoying the fruits of her garden, I hope


Northernstar 

Thank you for giving me a "pick me up", you are my beautiful star from the north. It is so sweet of you to miss me It has been bad here, my little ole neighbor lady fell and broke her hip. She had surgery last afternoon. I went to feed my animals while we were waiting for 911 and low and behold, I tripped on a stob from a tree root, and threw myself to my knees. I didn't damage my knee implants, but the impact caused a great deal of soft tissue damage. And, wow, was I stove up. But, kept going because Miss Peggy was injured a lot worse. She has a great deal of rehab in front of her, but with the wonderful medical technology that we are blessed with, she will probably be ok. Just will take time. So I have been missing in action and I am still so nervous from the chickens getting killed that this has thrown me into a tail spin. If the dust will settle, I'll be fine after a little quiet time. 

Will catch up on posts and get return to "chiming in" at the horse forum over 40:lol:

See ya and have a good nite


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Miss Ellen! I hope you are not too sore. No fun to fall on your knees!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

HP

My feet are swelling really bad. I guess it is because I am taking a blood thinner. Pretty bad when you are trying to help someone and you have an accident in the process. Oh well. I am pretty tough and will get over it. 

Wow, our thread is moving at the speed of light. It is going to take me some time to get caught up.

I sure hated to hear about Corgi's mom. I know that is going to take some time to get her back on her feet.

Hope everything is going well for you. When it rains it pours. Glad to be back so I can keep track of everyone's progress.

Have a good evening


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Eole

How's everything up in your area. Really enjoyed learning about words in other areas. ex tata That's what I love about this thread is it's international flavor. I once said that I could never travel the world except on this thread. I take an international cruise when every I enjoy reading the posts. I think that is so neat. If I am having a bad day, I can always count on yall to cheer me up. What a nice place to visit

Have a good evening. I up waaaay past my bedtime, but have enjoyed visiting


----------



## Cacowgirl

Caught up again- & this time I'm posting! Sold my horse trailer over the W/E, so went to town to transfer it, & deposit the funds. Had Breakfast out-picked just what I wanted-love that! A little grocery shopping, bought 2 more orchids to fill to shelf where the first one in-all so pretty & individual. The trips do tire me, but it is good to get out. I will see my nurse today-she is so calming.

Hang in there TJ. You've got a lot on your plate right now, along w/all the everyday stuff- It is good to go through things though & "lighten the load"-I have a neighbor that will help me w/some of that coming Wednesday

Love the stories & pics from the "village". I do read it all. I need to get off the computer, though, as there are Lots of Bugs flying around & some are pretty creepy!


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, so good to hear from you...YOU hang in there! Orchids are so pretty..

As are peonies, UI've never seen a single one either. My grandma in Illinois had many of the doubles, they were gorgeous.

Ellen, I'm sorry you whacked your knees, I cringed when I heard that. Hope the swelling goes down very soon.

NS have a great trip, hiking w/your family.

Welcome home, soon, Nicker!

Where's Rick?

How's everyone's horses??


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Killing time in the Miami airport! Our plane has been slightly delayed. Thought I would share one more picture from our trip.

This was taken last night at dinner. AWESOME view. So glad we waited to go to this restaurannt until the last night. What a way to end the trip!!!

Tomorrow I get to see my horseys! Yippee!!


----------



## Eole

CCG, so nice of you to drop by. 

NS, have a great time at the cabin and on the trails.

Koolio, lovely peonies! Just learned a new word. "Pivoines" in French! 

Ellen, thanks for asking! 
I took this picture thinking of you yesterday, as I was exploring on foot a possible access to provincial trails (ATV trails, few users). I found an access last summer but the land owner blocked it against ATVs. She gave me permission, but I can't climb those rocks-blocks, so I'm searching for alternatives.
You mentioned hemlocks: we have some, but most evergreens are fir or spruce around here. This was likely an old flooded area from beaver dams. When dams are damaged, water drains and nature grows back fast.

TJ, hang in there, you're taking some actions and I'm sure something will come out of it, for the better. Horses are great, but it's suddenly so hot and humid, that energy levels are quite low. Like riding a turtle? I have a lesson on Alize tomorrow morning, so I groomed the ring before the rain: looking nice with the new fences. The coach (nice filly Stan would say, she does modeling) will train Rafale, DH's horse, after my lesson. That horse needs to work, for body and for mind.


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone is doing good,

CCgirl I love orchids, beautiful plants and blooms. Always glad to hear from you. Have a good evening.

I got some vidallia onions today when I went to get chicken food, horse treats, and mineral block. When I got home, I decided to fix some country soul food. You know the ritual, corn bread and fresh veggies. Miss Peggy taught me how to skillet cook the veggies and add cornmeal for that crusty effect. yum It was getting dark when the cornbread came out of the oven.. Well, I buttered it and left to secure the chickens and give Red some more hay. But, when I came back, I inhaled it all. Now I am too full to keep my eyes open. Skipped my bloodthinner tonight and will tomorrow night. Hopefully the swelling will be reduced. Boy, am I a wimp:-(
I set some t posts and plan to make a round pen at the back of the barn. When my knees get better, I am going to work that ole buzzard and make him take me for a ride. He has got to earn his grub. Last night I was the dominate herd member. I went out and gave him hay and then used horse communication and ran him away from his hay. I just stood there in front of it. He tried to come up, but I gave him an aggressive look and wheeled around. He retreated and looked at me. After a while and after making my point I left him to eat his hay. Just making a statement before roundpenning him.

Corgi I sure hated to hear about your mom. I hope she will have a speedy recovery. Keep your chin up. I know seeing them hurt is no fun. 

Nickers That is a beautiful picture. So glad you had a good time.

Natalie I will bet the country where you are is beautiful.. Hemlocks, spruces and fir trees. Sounds gorgeous. I know you enjoy being there. 

TJ Hang in there. Will be wishing good things for you.

I hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone and Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians!

The stomach flu seems to have departed and everyone is feeling much better. My daughter and I celebrated Canada Day with a trail ride on Sam and Cheeky Pony. This was Cheeky's first trail ride ever and she was a SuperStar! She loaded in the trailer like a pro and while she looked carefully at everything around her, she didn't spook or fuss once on the trail. She rode through the trails at a walk, trot and canter and didn't miss a beat. We even crossed some huge mud puddles and met a scary dog and some other horses on the trail. I think she really enjoyed herself.

Here are a couple of pics from the ride. With recent rain, warm weather and long days, the greenery has filled in dramatically since we were there last.
My daughter on the pony looking curiously down the trail.









Classic Sam.









Tomorrow, DH, DS and I are off to Drumhellar to the Royal Tyrell Museum of Palenontology and the largest reptile museum in Canada. Drumhellar is only about 2 1/2 hours away, so an easy ride on the motorcycles and an easy one night destination. We have been to the Tyrell museum many times before, but it is fantastic every time as it is a world class facility. DD is working and looking after the farm.:-(

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. My peonies are out even more today and look spectacular in the sunshine. I found out they are a combination of single and semi-double flowering. The single flowering variety is considered the "wild-type" or "parental" phenotype. Here is one more pic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Home again, home again....jiggity jig!

Sitting on my balcony, three hours sleep, drinking coffee, drinking in the GREEN, and checking in with you.

so glad to be home. That's the thing about vacations huh? Bittersweet, hate to leave, but love to get home....at least that's me.

Was so nice to see DH, just briefly, as I didn't get home until after 2;00 am. But did get up to see him off to work and chit-chat a bit......

Stanley, he did go peak in on the horses for me while I was gone! :lol: That's a start, huh?

His family is in town for a nieces graduation, so starting tomorrow, he will be gone doing family stuff....yes I am invited, but he siad, "I'm sure you want to stay home with your horses since you've been gone, so don't feel the need to go do the the 'family' thing." That is also a good DH who is considerate of my horsey love, huh? 

I wonder what order of the herd I will be in when I return to the barn this morning?:lol: A week with M's DH may have changed things....we shall see. i wonder how badly cleaned the stalls will need....he said he 'doesn't do stalls'. LOL

Ellen, I am concerned about your knees. Are you sure you should stop the blood thinners? I first thought when you said you fell was blood clots!:shock: Could you call the doc to double check? I'm concerned b/c of the swelling in the feet since you landed on your knees.

Eole, great looking area. Are you looking to ride your horse there? I feel like I am missing something.

Koolio, looks like and nice ride, and happy to hear Cheeky Pony did so well! Yea!! How's your daughter liking her gig at the riding stables? Does she feel like she is leanring? how are YOU feeling now...still feeling overwhelmed? If so, is there a way to push the grad work to fall? Just postpone it a bit until you get yourself rested? Also, beautiful peonies! I LOVE the single bloom ones. So unique! Peonies have such a great scent.

Not sure if I'll ride today, but the next two are looking good weather wise. Itching to go saddle shopping! Especially since I now know....I'm looking for a bigger seat! Eureaka! LOL

Ya know...M has several 16 inchers....maybe I could borrow one of them to ride Jay with for a day, just to see the difference in seat size! Hmmm, not a bad idea.

I believe today is Hump Day....right?:? I've now officially lost track of my days! Summer has set in!

MR, good looking family. 

Have a GREAT day all! Ride strong!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I've had enough of biting critters!

The other week a horsefly and ground bees twice.
Now I am laid up on the other leg, huge mess.
Doctor said spider bite for sure, now I can't walk!
I am taking Doxycycline for bacterial infection prevention.
I think the affected area has quit growing now, round as an apple.
I noticed this spot Saturday evening that itched just below my knee.
Sunday before our ride it was as large as a dime, by night it was growing.
Didn't think it was all this though.

Will definitely hurt my weekend of riding.
I could still camp and lounge around, I don't think I can ride.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH my:shock: MR! Does the doc think it's a brown reclus (sp) spider? I know someone who got bit by one...looks like it could be. That's bad stuff! Good thing yo went to the doc!! Holy smokes.

I think the bugs are bad this year. With the winter we had, you wouldn't htink so...but gosh, I think worse than ever!

My bite and rash from...whatever it was is not as inflamed as it was, but definitly still visable...it's been nearly a WEEK. I was afraid i would have to seek out a doc too.:-( Scary stuff......


----------



## Maryland Rider

Doc suspected brown recluse immediately.

I'm hoping I can at least drive my wife and daughter there and they can ride.
I don't want to just vegetate on the couch all Holiday weekend.


----------



## Koolio

MR - :shock: That is a terrible looking bite! I hope it gets better soon! Scary stuff.

Nicker - happy to hear you are home and all is well. I'm sure the horses will be glad to see you. Best of luck saddle shopping! A comfy saddle should make a huge difference.
My daughter is enjoying her program at the stable. She works crazy hard but is learning a ton about riding, training, competing and managing crazy boarders. Her coach is Equine Canada certified, currently competes and was an Olympian, so she has a lot to offer. I can sure notice a difference between this woman's skill in instructing riders and other "coaches" we have had in the past. Around here, a person does not need to be certified in any way to give riding instruction or to train horses, and so there is a lot of poor riding and horsemanship developed. 
As for me, I am trying to wind down but still keep up with my coursework. With being sick and DH being home on holidays, I haven't found a summer routine yet, but will. It will be good to get away today, even if only for a night. My course can wait. Hopefully once we are back, I will get back into it and enjoy it.

I hope everyone has a good week! I'm off to see the dinosaurs in Drumhellar.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. everybody

Hope everyone is ok. It's hot here. I had to dig my last tator row this a.m.. It was skimpy and not too much to do. Getting ready to elevate my feet. After that, I will go check my chickens and plant 2 rows of butter peas where the tators were. That will give me 4 rows all together. May cut the grass at intervals. It's awful being a wimp. It's stuff like this fall and hurting my hand this winter that make me wonder is riding is a good idea. 

Nickers First of all, welcome back Thanks for your concern about me. I duplicating what the doctor instructed me to do when I had a hemorrhage in my hand. Hopefully, the swelling and inflammation will diminish before any clots can form. When I had my hysterectomy, the inserted a net device in the vein of my leg. It should catch anything that might break loose. Glad your bout with the insect bit is getting better.

MR Wow, that looks awful. I hope it gets better. It's amazing how many biting things out there can do that type of thing. I have gotten really careful about putting on pants that have been sitting overnight (reuse pants for couple of days to feed in). Brown recluses are worlds worst about finding a good dark place to hide in.

Koolio Luv the pics Beautiful flowers. Old man Sam is in good form. Happy trails. 

Corgi Hope your mom is doing well.

CCgirl Take care and don't over do!

Sorry to be so brief, but I have to elevate my feet. They are starting to hurt

Yall have a great day and be safe. Don't do like me and fall down.


----------



## Celeste

MR, that spider bite looks terrible. I would have clicked the "don't like" button if there was one. I am so sorry. I hope you feel better soon. Don't worry if you miss a few weekends of riding; taking care of that bite is the most important thing.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, that bite is horrifying. Agree w/all; take care of that thing & make it go away. The horses will still be there.

And, Ellen, you recover well & fast too.

Welcome Home, Nicker!

Have to leave for work. More schedule changes, ScrewsLoose has left for good (yes, a good thing.)

Only 4 work days. Working on being in better shape for Monday.


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning All,

I didn't have time to go look at that mare. I probably shouldn't. If I fell in love and she got adopted before I could get her, I'd be bummed!!

Yesterday I applied for unemployment (first time EVER) and a few more jobs. I don't expect any calls until after the holiday weekend at least. I got most of the property mowed last night and will finish up today. Funny how I have nearly 5 acres and the chickens like to hang out where I want to mow! I have a ton of things I could be doing but I am feeling so darn tired today. I'm not going to go crazy as I am meeting my son and his girl friend for dinner tonight. I don't want to look exhausted when I see them LOL. He is leaving for the UK on the 5th so this in my only chance to see him for another 3 weeks!

Have a wonderful day. I have a coop to cleaqn and more mowing to attack!


----------



## Eole

*NM*, welcome home! 

*MR*, that's an ugly and painful looking bite indeed. I might "enjoy" over 6 months of winter, but at least I don't have to worry about poisonous spiders, scorpions or snakes.

*Corgi*, how is your mother doing?

*Ellen*, agreeing with NM, not the time to stop blood thinners. They unlikely cause the swelling and will prevent clots, especially after a knee injury. Your garden and cooking make me hungry. I never had cornbread. Do you have a recipe to share, I might try it.

HP, good luck on the job hunt. You're teaching, right? Are jobs scarce in that area?

Had my horse lesson on Alizé. She was great at first, then decided she had enough and went off track in any direction. Spent the last 15 minutes trying to get her to focus and felt like a total klutz. Horses keep us humble...
Then, the worse. The lovely coach saddled Rafale, DH's horse. He was a complete monster,:twisted: so much that she decided not to ride and do ground work. He got even worse, trying to bite and rearing. :shock: She said she didn't feel up to training him. He's a dominant horse and needs a strong leader. I never saw that horse acting up like this, a little scary.

Here's is Rafale acting up with his "filly"


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you everyone for the welcomes! It feels good to be back.:lol:

I was NOT :evil: a happy camper when I got to the barn this morning. The horses were IN, the stalls were deplorable, they were covered in flies....the list goes on!

Jay was NOT the horse I left! He was spooky and jittery. I walked in to grab his bucket as he ate his grain...which he usually eats with vigor, today it was normal, and he about jumped out of his skin. My DM even saw his reaction and looked at me:shock:. I said, this is not the Jay I left......:twisted:

I took him out to brush him and he again was dancing all over the place, didn't seem to like me brushing him....ears would go back, flinch....NOT him at all! He never moves a muscle when I brush him. 

M's DH came out and said he chewed the door frame pretty good...I went to see. I said, there was no reason to leave them in at night. (as I found out he did.) He said..."I didn't know....and with Jay's foot, I wasn't sure. It'll be OK, kept his foot dry." Well...not really b/c standing in poo *is worse* than wet ground, and he was standing in lots of poo!

Well...first of all....you live here and see the horses are NEVER kept in the stalls at night during the summer. He gives them a teeny bit of hay prior to me arriving EVERYDAY. He DOES know....:evil: 

So that makes me wonder...how long were they in the stalls that Jay would become that bored and chew the door frame? He is NOT a chewer!:evil:

I highly suspect when M's DH found the chewed spot he ranted and raved,
screamed, cursed, flapped his arms at Jay, if not hit him. The dude has anger issues and I've seen him in action with the goats. My Jay does not need to be yelled at...he is quite sensitive, and a little growl does the trick. 

I approached my DM about it...and she can clearly see what I see in all respects. I don't want to be a trouble maker, and I don't need to come btw them....but I told her, if I go away with her again...he WON'T take care of my horses again if I can help it!

Rainn....has lost patches of hair on her shoulder, underbelly and bum. This 
tells me they were never fly spayed. My other evidence is that there was very little spray used in the bottle ( I had just filled it up for him.) She scratches herself crazy bald when bitten with flies.:--( It is also quite evident that she has dropped weight....maybe the lack of pasture at night. There seems to be more grain left in the barrels than I anticipated coming back to.....

She also has a mark on her back fetlock and it's swollen, and he has a mark
on his coronet band...they could have been messing around and did it to each other of course, and could have done it while I was home or not....but still.

It took me two stall cleanings to calm down. I was livid!!!

I sat with them a bit in the pasture, and we allowed them in a new pasture for some fresh green grass. When the time was up, Rainn allowed me to take her under the chin and guide her back to the old pasture....Jay and I had to do the dominant dance....just so very briefly....but he then too allowed me to take him under the chin and guide him ever so gently to the old pasture. Atta boy!:thumbsup: (they only had their fly masks on)

All in all, I believe they are happy I am home. I sprayed them real good, and put the fly masks on them. I think they were thankful for both those things.:lol:

Obviously I didn't ride. I was *way* to upset. I may take them for a walk tonight. We'll work on some ground things, get the repsect thing going again so we can have a nice quiet ride tomorrow morning...I hope.:wink:

Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone for the thoughts. Mom's surgery went well. Ended up needing to replace the hip because it couldn't be repaired. Did a partial hip replacement instead of a full due to her age and health.

She is doing well. A little confused but the pain is nothing compared to what it was before the surgery. They hope to discharge her to a skilled nursing facility on Friday.

No horsey stories from me...I hope to go back home tomorrow night or Friday morning. I need to rest. It is amazing how much just sitting around a hospital can stress you out.

The last 15 months of my life, I have spent a horrible amount of time sitting in hospitals. March- June of 2013, Dad was in a coma, then multiple organ failure, then had ICU psychosis, and then rehab. Then he hemorraged and died in October. One of my best friends was in a coma in December and then ended up dying in January. And now this...

But this is different from the other times. Mom isn't in critical condition. She isn't even hooked up to any machines. This hasn't been as stressful as the other times and I am so thankful for that. We just need to get her to understand that she needs to go to a nursing home for a little while for rehab but that she will be able to go back home when she can safely take care of herself. We had a very bad experience with Dad's rehab last year. The place we are trying to get her into is much better.

I have no idea how long she will be in rehab. Hopefully, not too long because I am afraid she will give up. Luckily, her sister lives here and she can make sure Mom does what she needs to do in order to be released home.

I have been reading everything but haven't been able to respond. Just wanted to give an update and thank you all for your concern!

And MR- Omigoodness! Ouch!!!!

Nicker-I would be so mad! Hope Jay is back to his normal self tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*corgi*: I hope your mom has a speedy recovery.

*NM*: What a mess with the horses, a little p'd off I'd say. I would be too.
Do you really think within such a short time our horses trust changes?
I am not as fortunate as you with all the winter riding.
I also do not appreciate the cold very much, I may not ride for 4 months in winter.
When I throw a saddle on in the spring and hit the trail nothing has changed.

*TJ*: A horse Monday is coming this week, right???
Even when things are tough, horse time is good for the soul.
I know every time I go for a ride, within the 1st 1/4 mile I say to myself,
I belong here.

*Koolio*: Things are really getting green your way compared to last pics.

Thanks for any good wishes toward my affected limb.
I think antibiotics are already working, can feel a little relief, not much.
I'm hoping my leg doesn't get black, healing would then take quite a long time.
Affected area doesn't hurt unless I walk, after 100' or so the ache subsides.
Walked about a 1/4 mile this morning, getting stiff from the couch.
Weekend camping is still unknown at this time.

Anyone know where Roadyy is??? MIA for a bit hugh!

If I don't get to ride this weekend make sure you all do!
Good Evening.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you can walk on that leg, MR. Didn't Roaddy have company coming and wasn't he going camping or something?


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I have not been around much since Friday. We have been running pretty good during this vacation week. Here are some pictures from the week so far. We are going to the caverns tomorrow and will have picks to share from it.

I hope all are well and will try to get caught up a little at a time when I get back to work Monday. I have averaged getting to bed around 11pm and up at 6am. Lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, glad to hear mom is feeling less pain after surger than before...I kinda figured she would. :wink:


MR, not sure if Jay lost trust in me...if that is what you meant, but he sure was a bit skittish earlier today. SEriously, I'm not over exaggerating...mom saw it too!

Anyway, spent some time out there this evening and he seemed better....but honestly, the sparkle he had in his eye has disappaited a bit....

i've read where QH especially, once they have been treated harshly, they learn to revert into a 'robotic' mindset. When I first brought him home, he was like that....I got him to come out of his shell and be a joyful horse. Based on his eyes and ears....he's reverted back to his robotic self.

I've seen a change already since I've been home, so he'll come around...it will just take time.

Hear from my horse friends who were riding out west. They are going to sell their Tucker...and.......it's a 16.5, which is the size, according to Tucker charts I should be riding in.....It is semi-quarter horse bars, which I think my circle Y is, and it seems to fit him well. Will need to look into that more. They said i could try it out. :lol: Cool!


----------



## Celeste

Everybody seems to be going on vacation and camping trips and all sorts of fun stuff. I have a few days off, but it is getting close to 100 degrees with a million percent humidity every day and I haven't done much outdoors except feed animals and water plants. I spent the day doing housework. Yuck!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> *corgi*: I hope your mom has a speedy recovery.
> 
> *NM*: What a mess with the horses, a little p'd off I'd say. I would be too.
> Do you really think within such a short time our horses trust changes?
> I am not as fortunate as you with all the winter riding.
> I also do not appreciate the cold very much, I may not ride for 4 months in winter.
> When I throw a saddle on in the spring and hit the trail nothing has changed.
> 
> *TJ*: A horse Monday is coming this week, right???
> Even when things are tough, horse time is good for the soul.
> I know every time I go for a ride, within the 1st 1/4 mile I say to myself,
> I belong here.
> 
> *Koolio*: Things are really getting green your way compared to last pics.
> 
> Thanks for any good wishes toward my affected limb.
> I think antibiotics are already working, can feel a little relief, not much.
> I'm hoping my leg doesn't get black, healing would then take quite a long time.
> Affected area doesn't hurt unless I walk, after 100' or so the ache subsides.
> Walked about a 1/4 mile this morning, getting stiff from the couch.
> Weekend camping is still unknown at this time.
> 
> Anyone know where Roadyy is??? MIA for a bit hugh!
> 
> If I don't get to ride this weekend make sure you all do!
> Good Evening.


Yes, MR, I will get to HorseMonday this Monday; you're right on, I always know, when I am around the horses, that I "belong here". Won't be due for a lesson, since had to off last Monday's lesson, but...I will be there, be around them, & who knows, Janice may spring a suprise on me, you never know, w/that lady's intuition. I sure hope that leg recovers well & fast, this just sounds awful. Keep an eye on it (am sure you are), any changes, call the DR asap...a black leg is not a good thing! I mean, onset of :shock:gangrene, ack. Ouch.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, glad this one isn't so awful as the past ones. Just good to hear from you here. This one will be ok.

Eole, good grief, what a strange couple of experiances. Does Rafael simply not like his "filly" for some reason, or was he just in a squirrley mood?

Ellen, I'm w/everyone else: don't cut out the blood thinners...& keep that leg elevated as much as possible. Drinks lots & lots of water. Oh, btw, I've had cornbread & have never liked it, but I seriously doubt it was REAL cornbread (I mean, the stuff in a box from the store, obviously, is not the real thing). You make it sound wonderful.

So good to see Rick back, was getting worried!

HP, ditto much luck on both job & horse hunt.

Nicker, I've expressed elsewhere my opinion on that man "taking care" of your horses. I think he hit Jay, I do. But, I think Jay will recover fast, he'll remember the comfort of you. 

Have to leave & get ready for bed & work tomorrow. One day at a time, always, everywhere.

Peace, everyone, & I don't mean that as a lame '60s logo. Be At Peace.


----------



## Happy Place

No word on the job hunt yet, but I don't expect to get any calls until next week. I did get a call from a place that I used to volunteer at. It's an equine therapy facility. They want me to come back and volunteer to do some riding and training on their horses. These horses are broke to death but mostly do walking with a very little bit of trotting so they need to be keep in shape and ready for riders who may be capable of doing a bit more. It's a very nice facility and the clients really benefit physically and mentally from their riding therapy. I'm kinda excited to be going back!

I had dinner with my son and his girlfriend tonight. What a nice time. Man I love that kid! HAHA doing a little momma braggin'


----------



## Stan

MR that leg looks a little worse for wear. But you have to go this weekend even if its just for the company and the food. I'm afraid its on with the big boys pants and smile through the pain, itching, and general discomfort. A weekend away will be worth it.

Nickers your horse Jay's behavour sounds like Bugs since I have had him back, so perhaps a week away can effect their trust. I would not have thought so but who knows.

Cheers to every one else and if I have not responded don't think I am being rude. What am I saying, we all know I am.

And a foot note This morning I went to put on my good work trousers and there is a large split across one cheek. I must have been walking around the previous day like that with my heart covered shorts showing and the ladies did not tell me. I've still got it.


----------



## SueC

HP, what a cute couple! 

NS, no photos, sorry, bad weather and ended up indoors doing none of the planned horse things; good anyway.

MR, you get my award for injury of the month, that is so spectacular!!!

CCG, watching any good movies? Getting any feedback on your re-homed equines?

Ellen, sorry to hear about your knees, take extra good care of yourself.

Stan, is your winter any drier than normal? We've only had less than half the rain so far this year as we usually have.

Eole, you Canadians are doing brilliantly at Wimbledon this year!

How much are you guys paying for floating of horse teeth? Here, it's astronomical: Doing a ring-around and it's $165 per horse last place I enquired, and they sedate them up to the eyeballs...


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> HP, what a cute couple!
> 
> NS, no photos, sorry, bad weather and ended up indoors doing none of the planned horse things; good anyway.
> 
> MR, you get my award for injury of the month, that is so spectacular!!!
> 
> CCG, watching any good movies? Getting any feedback on your re-homed equines?
> 
> Ellen, sorry to hear about your knees, take extra good care of yourself.
> 
> Stan, is your winter any drier than normal? We've only had less than half the rain so far this year as we usually have.
> 
> Eole, you Canadians are doing brilliantly at Wimbledon this year!
> 
> How much are you guys paying for floating of horse teeth? Here, it's astronomical: Doing a ring-around and it's $165 per horse last place I enquired, and they sedate them up to the eyeballs...


 
We are wetter than normal at this time however June was the warmest we have had in 100 years or something like that. We had flooding two weeks ago and since then only two fine days. Snow has dumped in the central North Island so the skiing season is looking good. On my place its around 70 mills a week at present which is great it is helping the water table but not flooding the land. On the coast its sandy soil so drainage is not a problem.

I noticed Bugs yawning a lot I wonder if because he is on his own he is not sleeping and we all know what lack of sleep does to the moods. Wishful thinking but I wonder if they get effected by the lack of sleep the same way we do. Bad Moods.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> How much are you guys paying for floating of horse teeth? Here, it's astronomical: Doing a ring-around and it's $165 per horse last place I enquired, and they sedate them up to the eyeballs...


A farrier I know charges $20 a horse, uses different files and horses not alarmed.
Another charges $50, sings strange french songs while he files, what a card.
Another is $75 without farm call, uses air operated dental tools.

Ring-around ??? is ???

sedate: I have never seen any of these guys sedate a horse.
I reckon they would if needed, I have witnessed 200 such teeth floating procedures.
At our clinics I have held horses for these people.
Some a little wound at first, but all 3 of these guys are good with horses.
It seems the horses figure it is OK very quickly.
I was shocked with the air tools since they make a lot of noise.


----------



## SueC

Ring-around: Phoning around


----------



## SueC

...$165 per horse is just way too expensive, and my old horse has never, ever needed sedation for that sort of thing before. But the problem is, the previous vet visit cost $440 and that was for filing my two old horse's teeth unsedated the day before my mare got put down, and giving her a 24h pain killer... so he wasn't much cheaper either, but he didn't improve my old gelding in the slightest. Poor thing is even spitting out grass balls now, like they do with hay when things get really bad in old horses, but this is with grass... and both locums were great with his teeth, but aren't in Australia at present...


----------



## Celeste

When they sedate a horse and really get their mouth opened well with a speculum, they can get those back teeth much better. It is so expensive because the equipment is so expensive. If the horse really needs floating, it is worth it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

These guys still manage to use the Saw contraption without sedation!


----------



## SueC

Nope Celeste, MR pays much less for the same kind of treatment. Plus, I've just been extorted in that manner for a floating that was _not_ with new-fangled expensive equipment and actually made no improvement. And the last one that did, for this horse, was by a locum who charged only $80 and used a gag and no sedation and a conventional file, and an excellent knowledge of teeth and good technical skills to do it.

$165 per horse is way too expensive if you're still saving up to be able to afford to replace the rear tyres in the car that takes your husband to work over winding country roads in the winter (we just did the front set), and one horse's floating would then cost nearly as much as those tyres, which may be the difference between life and death for a human being...


----------



## corgi

I paid $180 for Isabella's teeth floating last month. The vet does it and sedates her.


----------



## Koolio

Floating teeth runs around $200 here as well. That is a power float with full sedation and does not include the farm call charge to have it done at home. I usually haul in. I've had it done the old way with a manual file and no sedation and much prefer this. I think the vet can do a much better job and it is way easier on the horse. My vet also does a fairly complete health check and cleans my geldings sheaths at the same time. We check teeth yearly, but only float every few years as needed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Leg Update:
My spider bite is getting better.
Affected area is no longer growing in size.
A reduction in pain and swelling is also a good thing.

I checked my medication online.
I will also be cured of Anthrax and Lyme disease, also a reduced probability of contracting Malaria.
Funny these multi-function antibiotics. :shock:

Riding: We are receiving storms this evening and tonight.
I would not have traveled today and most likely not tomorrow, due to the mud.
Saturday is iffy, doc said I could ride, should use a loose ace bandage.
Just to avoid abrasive aggravation while riding.
I'm not ready yet but maybe on Saturday???
Worst case I'll go but not ride, let my wife and daughter hit the trail.
My daughter surely knows enough trails by now not to get lost.

My holiday camping trip has kind of went to he!!.
Worst case if I'm home, burgers on the grill, Crown, a cuban cigar, not so bad.

Good Evening All


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Riding: We are receiving storms this evening and tonight.
> I would not have traveled today and most likely not tomorrow, due to the mud.
> Saturday is iffy, doc said I could ride, should use a loose ace bandage.
> Just to avoid abrasive aggravation while riding.
> I'm not ready yet but maybe on Saturday???
> Worst case I'll go but not ride, let my wife and daughter hit the trail.
> My daughter surely knows enough trails by now not to get lost.
> 
> My holiday camping trip has kind of went to he!!.
> Worst case if I'm home, burgers on the grill, Crown, a cuban cigar, not so bad.
> 
> Good Evening All


MR, good to hear the leg is better. Suggestion re Ace bandage (if you decide to ride, or even to help a bit w/walking to the grill or to your wetbar for the Crown!); I tape my funky metal-filled left ankle, for riding, w/a self-adhesive Ace-type bandage. It doesn't scoot, drop down, dislodge, become useless like a regular Ace bandage...especially if you need to keep it loose. A regular "loose" Ace will just become a clump of junk in your sock. Just a suggestion. Cheap, at a drugstore.

Even if you do "worst case" of spending the weekend at home, the self-adhesive is a nice thing to have on hand, I would think, for trail-rides, in your first aid kit.

EMT kicked in for a minute. I started thinking of splints...hmm, the available stick, the self-adhesive bandage....:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, I have to ask. Obviously, floating a horse's teeth is an essential part of their care. I could ask Janice, but asking here instead: what, exactly, is it? Why is it called "floating"? Is this filing to prevent overgrowth of teeth? If sometime has time in an odd moment, I'd love a definition & explanation. I've learned to check for soreness, bumpy things on the skin, a change in gait or stance that shows back or leg soreness, where the pulse is, what is regular heart rate...

Learning, want to learn what this is.


----------



## corgi

Yes, Tj, it is a filing down of sharp points on their teeth. Some horses need it done every year. Isabella does. I don't wait until I notice symptoms of pain like head tossing or food dropping. I just got ahead and schedule it. I was 2 months late this year and the vet said hers were pretty sharp.

They put a device in their mouths to hold them open and then either use a file or a power tool to file them down. My vet sedates, because while it suposedly isn 't painful, many horses freak out about having the device in their mouths and the noise. 

It actually looks barbaric the first time you see it done..at least it seemed that way to me! LOL. But I hate the dentist!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Ladona, good to know I was on track w/what it is.

Partner had a weird call, close to my shift end. A resident w/mental issues was reported by a maintenance employee to be shooting off a pellet gun at the back of a parking lot, up on the canal path (city property). We went over & yup, he was. The gun he was using looked every bit the semi-auto something. We called police to respond, & hung back at their instruction. Anyway, this reminded me of an FB thing I got recently from a horse site I like:


----------



## Stan

TJ they are leading you astray on the teeth floating thing. Its all in the name floating. What they do is block off the rear of the mouth and apply tape around the lips and cheeks. A tube out the side to assist breathing. Raise the head towards the sky and fill with water. Some like a little of what pleases you in the water and horses can handle a beer. With the mouth fill of the liquid the teeth float, see as the word said FLOAT. Then one can check them for faults. Place them back in the mouth and let the water drain and one is finished.

As for the farrier $120 NZ including shoes.
Equine dentist a **** fortune better to pull the teeth and feed the horse mash, or is that for the over 40s.

Its Friday afternoon I'm doing the washing given bugs a bit of a rub he is a little calmer today. And for the weekend I think I'll head off to the range and play with my new toy on Saturday and see how himself is for a Sunday ride.

Cheers every one and MR go for the food if nothing else.


----------



## Happy Place

Stan, I'm not sure I have your technique down. Can you please video yourself "floating" Bugs teeth? I promise not to put you on YouTube 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Had a nice horsey day yesterday!

Got up early to miss the heat and flies...the deer flies are terrible this time of year. not much keeps them at bay either.:-(

We took a short ride, for us, b/c I had contacted my friend with the Tucker and I knew I would be picking it up last night.

I was SO excited when she pulled it out of her trunk. It was SO nice...and the price was just right! She said keep it for a couple days and try it.

Although it was going on 7:30 pm, i HAD to try it! it seemed to fit Jay well. It must feel different on his back though....he seemed :shock: at first! Wow is it light compared to my Circle Y.

Then...well, I needed to try it....just a quicky. Got up in the saddle....first impression.....my seatbones were all wrong.:-( No...can't be...let's ride.

Ahhh, the gel cushion seat was a dream. The way the stirrups hung, oh so comfy...the instant response from Jay as I qued...there IS a difference....but within 15 minutes.....my back hurt.

Although a 16.5 seat, what I now have noticed, is that if the 'seat' part of the saddle is not flat, but tapers down too quickly, my seat bone follows the seat. And that my friend, causes my issues.

SO....it's back to square one..... I should have known it couldn't be easy...I do carry my DH's last name now...things are never easy for us.:lol::lol::lol:

I wish they advertised saddles....TH_S ONE S GOOD FOR WDE A$$ES!! :lol::lol::lol:_

Would make my job easier.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is the saddle......


----------



## NickerMaker71

After our morning ride yesterday, we were greeted by the goatie goats. :shock:

Jay seems to be coming around. Still a bit head shy....yes Terry I really believe the JA (jacka$$ - which I now will refer to him as) hit my dear JayJay.:evil:

Jay was back to some of his shanagans last night...so things are improving.:lol::lol:

He rode well, looky loo, but didn't spook, so that i am OK with.

Its sunny and currently 58*, perfect riding today....too bad it wasn't in the Tucker. :-( Oh well....what are ya going to do.

I am going to look a little more into those Wintecs...although I don't really want a synthetic saddle, I really enjoyed the ride in it. 1 1/5 hours in it, not gel seating and no pain.....or could it have been the tropic air.....the RUM? :lol: I do believe the warmth helps with aches and pains.

My friend who is selling the Tucker invited us to ride in the national forest, where I met them, next weekend. If the weather holds, M is available, as of now, for a Sunday ride! 

Oh, did spend several hours with M yestereday having lunch. She is definitely getting more comfortable with me...I think it was a huge turning point for her to tell me she had opening up issues. I also like hangning with her b/c I can wear my barn clothes, no make-up, and I don't feel uncomfortable!:lol::lol: She doesn't care! LOL And...neither do I!

MR, happy to hear things are getting better. Phew! Go enjoy the camp and cooking out!:wink:

No big plans here tonight for the 4th. DH is over with the cousins, so he will be late coming home after a b-ball game. So happy he didn't make me go....getting things done here and enjoying some perfect, albeit, COOL weather. (the tropics has spoiled me...I'm FREEZING and so is my DM!:wink

I had Rainn's teeth floated last summer. I payed $100 or more, plus $40 barn call. She was sedated and the vet used an electric thingy on her. The vet is a woman so she felt better sedating since this was our first experience with Rainn.

Happy Independence Day my fellow Americans!!!! Enjoy a burger on the grill for me!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Forgot the goat picture!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Actually, as I am sitting here, I am doing more research....I almost wonder if the Tucker is too narrow for Jay's back. See how it sits? According to the article I am currently reading, from Circle Y, if you caan fit a hand in there vertically, then it's too narrow. This is a semi-QH bar.....

Ugh, I think Jay is like me when it comes to finding braziers....in between sizes....:twisted:

Nothing is easy...nothing is easy I say!:evil: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Actually, as I am sitting here, I am doing more research....I almost wonder if the Tucker is too narrow for Jay's back. See how it sits? According to the article I am currently reading, from Circle Y, if you caan fit a hand in there vertically, then it's too narrow. This is a semi-QH bar.....
> 
> Ugh, I think Jay is like me when it comes to finding braziers....in between sizes....:twisted:
> 
> Nothing is easy...nothing is easy I say!:evil: :lol::lol::lol:


It could be a bit narrow, but I can't really tell. You sure don't want it to sit so low that it presses down on his withers. That would cause pain for sure. 

I like a flatter seat myself. I have an Abetta synthetic endurance saddle. I have had it less than a year, and I do see a few signs of wear, but I suspect that it will last quite a while. The price was right. It may outlast me. If not, I can buy 3 more like it and wear them out for the price difference.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - the saddle does look a little snug in the front on Jay. I'm not fond of the angle of the seat. My friend has a Tucker endurance saddle and while it is nicely padded, when I tried it I didn't like the position it put me in. I felt like it gave me a very high center of gravity and made me unstable.

I don't have a wintec, but have had 2 synthetic saddles and really liked them. I am still using one as my only western saddle now. I like how light it is and how flexible the stirrups are. The seat is fairly comfortable although maybe a bit small for me. I have no problems using it on a 4 hour trail ride, or even all day. It is easy to clean and maintain. I know you aren't a fan of the wintecs, but worth looking into. I wouldn't use one for roping or ranch work, but light pleasure riding would be fine.

You will find the right saddle. It just takes patience and perseverance.

Glad to hear Jay is getting back to himself. I was confused by your original post when you came back, was it M's husband you think was rough on Jay or your mom's significant other? Not that it matters. Everyone is glad you are home.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I am glad to hear that the bite is getting better-that looked horrible!

Yes I get some feed back-a lot on the donkey-she is very loved. The young Peruvian-sort of pulled out a bag of tricks, but the gal is capable & will make a fine horse out of her. The Morgan, I know is just wonderful & I'm sure her new owner is enjoying her very much. So now I have to sell saddles & tack-NM- my saddles are small, so they wouldn't be worth thinking about-but they sure have been comfortable for me.

Yes, I watch some movies, but Hubs bought most of them & we do have different tastes & he can watch them so many times!

I have made my I have made my strawberry Dauquaris for the party, w/ coconut rum & a little bit of Amaretto in it. Should be pretty good! Still doing good here & feeling OK. Looks like I will be OK for DH's birthday, our anniversary ( # 12) & my Birthday the day after that. I waited longer than I wanted for the wedding , but I wanted to wake up on my birthday as a new wife-the things we women do-that also made sure he would never forget!

I'm sure enjoying all the ice cream I'm eating-time to get another tub of chocolate, that I like to put caramel sauce on. My weight is maintaining steady now & I do keep an eye on it-so far-so good!

Enjoy your horses!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> TJ they are leading you astray on the teeth floating thing. Its all in the name floating. What they do is block off the rear of the mouth and apply tape around the lips and cheeks. A tube out the side to assist breathing. Raise the head towards the sky and fill with water. Some like a little of what pleases you in the water and horses can handle a beer. With the mouth fill of the liquid the teeth float, see as the word said FLOAT. Then one can check them for faults. Place them back in the mouth and let the water drain and one is finished.


Oh, I see now. So I guess the ranges in expense have to do with whether cheap or quality beer


----------



## corgi

Happy 4th of July to those in the US!

I was able to see my Isabella this morning. Much needed therapy. Check out this picture of her mean mare face! The horse she is trying to intimidate is a mustang she is pastured with and was the subject of her affection last year during a stange heat cycle!

She has the best mean mare face ever! But I know the truth..she is a pushover!

Ccg- those drinks sound yummy! Glad to see you here!

Nicker, I second the Abetta Endurance saddle. Super cushy and comfy. Our BO owns one and i have ridden her horse in it. I tried to get one for Isabella, but it wouldn't fit her correctly, which is strange because I already ride her in an Abetta synthetic.


----------



## Stan

TJ only the best beer is used.

Nickers that Tucker is too narrow for the horse.

Try a wide tree full bars it will fit Jay much better. 3/4 bars is a narrow tree. Tucker put a plate under the skirt with the tree size and other information on it. Jay looks to be what we call mutton withers, that is well filled out with muscle, or fat. And I would say his back muscle is well formed along his back bone giving the impression his back could be flat.

Its all in the degree of angle of the bars, if too narrow, pressure is on the bottom of the bars as they dig into the ribs and the saddle sights high. To wide and its the top of the bars that take the weight, if right its all of the bars that spread the load. Wide tree will fit most of the larger breeds without getting the saddle built for just one horse.

When I brought Bugs he was very under weight but the wide tree still fitted and it was because of the angle of the bars and as he gained weight all that changed was it sat a little higher but the angle was still the same. Bugs was demonstrated in my tucker and the rider did comment on how the saddle seemed to hang onto the horse. 

As for the butt size, if you normally ride a 16inch seat, in a Tucker you will be more comfortable in a 17inch. 

When I brought mine and it was via email the rep said when measuring for seat size. Tucker were one inch bigger than the rest. Its the way Tucker measure the seat so if you are riding in a 16, a Tucker will need to be a 17inch seat and that does make a difference. Not that I am implying you have a large rear end I have seen photos and that did not stand out :lol::lol::lol: as being on the large size, (well saved don't you think) The seat was measured by my height and weight.

My Tucker because it fits out onto the barrel well will sit in place even when the girth is loose.


Fabtron make wide tree saddle for women, the seat is shaped a little different.

Enough rambling for this morning
Cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley...GOOD save! :wink:

Thank you all for the saddle input. i am writing this all down this time... i had forgotten which synthetics you guys talked about before, and I hated to ask a third time.

I will check into the Albetta and Wintec more...from what I have seen they both get decent reviews.

If i go to a tack store that carries Tucker, I will try a 17. I think my height really does do a number on the sizing. I _thought_ I was to be in a 15, but as I recheck a different site today...I should be in a 16...as I learned on vacation. (sigh) It will come. I'm just not that patient sometimes.....:wink:

Today was a perfect day for riding. Cool, low 70s, sunny, light wind. 

Jay really rode magnificently. I can tell he is bored of our regular routes, so I took a couple different turns. He seemed happy about that. He is so like my beloved Maggie....loves to explore new things and area. ( I guess a LOT like his owner too, reason I like to travel so much...new places to explore)

Oh, forgot to mention, m has 9-10 different saddles at her disposal since she runs a college riding class, so Monday we are going to 'experiement' with different ones.

Koolio, I guess I WAS confusing. My mother's DH was in charge of all the animals while we were away. We already knew he is a L A Z Y bones...but he proved himself this past week....did just the bare minimum. Still finding things he skimped on...Oh well, I'll hire an Amish girl or boy to take care of them next time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't know if this photo is good enough to see his withers. I personally don't think he has defined withers, especially when his head is up...M says yet....when I looked at Corgi's Isabella, and Rainn, they have withers!

Stan is this what you call 'mutton' withers? My old mare i had as a kid didn't have withers either.....that being siad, you think I need a wider tree?


----------



## NickerMaker71

How would you like to find _this_ sign on a trail ride? LOL

YOu all know we have a large Amish population here. I rode right up to the bake sale, picked out my goodies, and came back later with my payment!

How cool is that? :lol::lol:


----------



## corgi

What a horrible night. We have a huge fireworks display at the lake in our community. Hubby's family (parents, brother, SIL, niece) all come down every 4th of july. We go out to dinner and then head over to the lake for fireworks.

First of all, I have been grumpy all day due to worrying about mom and everyone except my hubby and my niece were on my last nerve. 

When we got to the lake, everyone started to chill out a bit, thank goodness but then we found out a little 7 year old girl was missing. Her name is Kayla and she has blonde hair and is wearing a two piece American Flag swimsuit. We knew it was serious when they cleared the beach and put up crime scene tape around the beach,

We were all evacuated as they brought in boats and divers to search the lake because that was the last place they saw her.

So, so sad.

Crud...what a freakin week.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Ladona. What a nightmare to come home to. Something has to give, somewhere with hard-hitting things. Hope the little girl was found...alive. and...hope a good rehab situation is found for your mom, soon. On a better note, I do love Isabella's "mad mare" look, she has that one down quite well!

As for saddles, I don't know much at all, but learned from Janice that 3 fingers is the max height on withers. To my untrained eye, the Tucker on Jay just looked way too high & narrow. Monday before last, when Janice surprised me w/the impromptu on-my-own in the round pen, she had stuck in shams by Bailey's withers, under the saddle that's always used, as she had fretted a tiny bit of weight off due to Mimi's arrival & the spinal adjustment she'd had from the chiropractor. I do miss the Aussie saddle that was used for Addie, loved how it tucked up around my behind. Made me feel safe(r).

Ellen, hope your knee is getting better. Didn't see you here today, & hoped you are okay.

Nicker, hiring an Amish kid next time you go away is an excellent idea. That...JackA.. can't be trusted. Good to hear Jay was happy on your ride, did he enjoy visiting the bake sale?! Every time I see those purple ears I smile.

CCGirl, so good to hear from you. Enjoy your ice cream...lots of it! I hope I get funny and/or interesting moments this HorseMonday to share, so you can enjoy. I do need to get back. Offing last Monday had to be done, but now it's feels like forever since I've been there.

Gotta get back. It shores me up. One more work day (today was ok, didn't get slammed solo).

Good weekend everyone, hope things work out for everyone. Everyone, I think me too), needs a Good Big Thing To Happen Outta The Blue (..bad things seem to have no problem, l..o..l..)

Love to all. Later..


----------



## corgi

They found her body. So very sad. Of course, the local paper, in a rush to publish the news has all kinds of info wrong. The police showed up at 8:30..not 10:00pm and it isn't a pond. It is a lake, hence the name Lake Wilderness...but I can't blame them for wanting to get the word out. A lot of us were asking for an update.

news.fredericksburg.com/newsdesk/2014/07/04/girl-drowns-in-pond-in-spotsylvania/


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, I am so sorry to hear about that little girl.

We had a very nice local fireworks show. It is the best free show in the area. There are better ones, but you have to pay. There were probably around 3,000 people there. I was really happy to see that the school bus picked up a group of local children and took them. Our county is so poor that most of the local kids wouldn't have transportation otherwise. 

There were also little remote control drone things photographing the event. That was interesting.


----------



## Happy Place

corgi said:


> They found her body. So very sad. Of course, the local paper, in a rush to publish the news has all kinds of info wrong. The police showed up at 8:30..not 10:00pm and it isn't a pond. It is a lake, hence the name Lake Wilderness...but I can't blame them for wanting to get the word out. A lot of us were asking for an update.
> 
> news.fredericksburg.com/newsdesk/2014/07/04/girl-drowns-in-pond-in-spotsylvania/


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Corgi how aweful. I will add the family and your whole community to my prayers tonight.

Cacowgirl, ice cream with caramel sounds so good! Those drinks sound pretty fantastic too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> I don't know if this photo is good enough to see his withers. I personally don't think he has defined withers, especially when his head is up...M says yet....when I looked at Corgi's Isabella, and Rainn, they have withers!
> 
> Stan is this what you call 'mutton' withers? My old mare i had as a kid didn't have withers either.....that being siad, you think I need a wider tree?


Nickers he is a solid looking and the withers are filled out with flesh with good flesh on his back and I would say if his head was up his back would be quite flat having well defined muscle each side of his back bone.
I would be looking at a wide tree saddle of any brand to fit him without pinching.

Tucker, or horsesaddleshop.com have full size templates you can down load and past onto cardboard then cut them out. They are the angles of the saddle tree, standard, wide, and extra wide. Feel the shoulder bone and where it stops when the leg is moving. A couple of finger widths rear of where the bone stops and put the template on. You can then see the angle of the horses withers in relation to where the tree bars will sit on the horse. Give it a try. From what you have said that tucker was to narrow for Jay and also to small for you. I think the tuckers are 15.5, 16.5 and so on If you were in a 16 of any brand you would go up to the 17 or 17.5 in the tucker for your comfort


----------



## Stan

Nickers go to horsesaddleshop.com the top right hand side of the page in white heading Help centre that will give you help in saddle fitting and the link to the Gullet and tree sizing. It also explains the degs of angle of the bars much better than I did. Make the templates and bobs your uncle.

They also give help in sizing for our rear ends as well. And its free.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, oh how aweful! So sorry for your whole community!

CCG, yum! Would you like some of my Amish rhubarb pie to go with your ice cream? That's what I ate last night..OH MY GOODNESS, was it ever tasty!:wink:

Forgot to mention last night that I stopped over to see my dad (finally) and take him some of the cookies I picked up. I found him in the cafeteria area....I was told later he had been roaming around. So I coaxed him back to his room. He has always been a steady-eddy on his feet, so as he was getting himself settled to sit on the side of the bed, I went to open the blinds and curtains in his room. It was so dang dark in there. Next thing I hear is CRASH!:shock: I turn around and find him stuck between the bed and dresser. He must have misjudged the bedside. Ugh!:-( Called the nurse....seemed to take forever for them to get to him. Had to call the shift superviser...poor guy is stuck on the floor! I guess she had to evaluate him first.

luckily it appears he just has tears on his arm. his skin is so thin. NOT what i wanted to witness! I can't believe how he has gone down hill mentally since I've been away. it's very sad to watch.:-(

Stanley, thanks for all that information. I will definitely print out those forms you talked about. I haven't seen a butt measurement place, but I will SURE find it! :lol::lol:

Yes, I think Jay is a muscular guy...may be a tad over weight, but he stays consistent. :wink: He's come a long way since I brought him home a year ago. And hmmm, a wide tree....I will be curious to see if that is what he is....

Maybe I need to contact my old instructor too...just for another opinion. I always hate to bother her, but this is pretty important. I know she is always willing to help if she can.

DH got home late. Said he had a good time with the cousins, but whished I was there...but totally understood, and glad I got some things done that needed done. We both agree, you can only take the cousins for so long....they party hardy WAY more than the two of us....enough is enough, ya know?

Anyway, hoping we will find something to do today. it's going to be another glorious one here weather wise. 

have a wonderful day all! Ride, ride, ride, and ride them strong!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cacowgirl

We are finally getting some rain here! It has been so dry.
A neighbor is making an apple pir for my DH. & I am getting some strawberry -rhubarb-she has a greenhouse! We will pick them up at the party later today.


My "house kitty " is sitting here on the arm of my chair so she gets her hugs. She's been our main house cat for over 10 years & has so many nick-names- She has the most expressive eyes & we love her so much.

I'm eating light to save room for party food later today. Unfortunately, no drinks for me, except maybe for a "taster" sip.

Have a great W/E everyone!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Corgi, oh how aweful! So sorry for your whole community!
> 
> CCG, yum! Would you like some of my Amish rhubarb pie to go with your ice cream? That's what I ate last night..OH MY GOODNESS, was it ever tasty!:wink:
> 
> Forgot to mention last night that I stopped over to see my dad (finally) and take him some of the cookies I picked up. I found him in the cafeteria area....I was told later he had been roaming around. So I coaxed him back to his room. He has always been a steady-eddy on his feet, so as he was getting himself settled to sit on the side of the bed, I went to open the blinds and curtains in his room. It was so dang dark in there. Next thing I hear is CRASH!:shock: I turn around and find him stuck between the bed and dresser. He must have misjudged the bedside. Ugh!:-( Called the nurse....seemed to take forever for them to get to him. Had to call the shift superviser...poor guy is stuck on the floor! I guess she had to evaluate him first.
> 
> luckily it appears he just has tears on his arm. his skin is so thin. NOT what i wanted to witness! I can't believe how he has gone down hill mentally since I've been away. it's very sad to watch.:-(
> 
> Stanley, thanks for all that information. I will definitely print out those forms you talked about. I haven't seen a butt measurement place, but I will SURE find it! :lol::lol:
> 
> Yes, I think Jay is a muscular guy...may be a tad over weight, but he stays consistent. :wink: He's come a long way since I brought him home a year ago. And hmmm, a wide tree....I will be curious to see if that is what he is....
> 
> Maybe I need to contact my old instructor too...just for another opinion. I always hate to bother her, but this is pretty important. I know she is always willing to help if she can.
> 
> DH got home late. Said he had a good time with the cousins, but whished I was there...but totally understood, and glad I got some things done that needed done. We both agree, you can only take the cousins for so long....they party hardy WAY more than the two of us....enough is enough, ya know?
> 
> Anyway, hoping we will find something to do today. it's going to be another glorious one here weather wise.
> 
> have a wonderful day all! Ride, ride, ride, and ride them strong!!:thumbsup:


Here is a little info on sizing for us riders which may help

*Western Saddle Seat Sizing Chart*
*Rider's Height*


*Rider's Weight*


*5'-5'5"*


*5'6" - 5'9"*


*5'10 - +*​

*100-125 lbs*​

15"


15"


16"​

*126-145 lbs*​

16"


16"


16"​

*146-165 lbs*​

16"


16"


16"​

*166-185 lbs*​

16" 


16"


16"​

*166-195 lbs *
*Pear shaped women*​

17"


16"


16"​

*196-225 lbs*​

17"


17"


17"​

*226-250 lbs*​

17"


17"


17"​

*226-250 lbs *
*Pear shaped women*​

18"


17"


17"​

*250 + lbs*​

18"


18"


18"​


*Tucker saddles add 1/2" to seat size (16" measurement would be a 16.5" Tucker seat). *
*Under 5' would need to order a saddle with shorter fenders. *
*Extremely tall, but slim riders should consider their leg length when sizing their saddle.*


----------



## Stan

it did not work Ill try again.


----------



## Stan

*Western Saddle Seat Sizing Chart*

*Rider's Height*​*Rider's Weight*​*5'-5'5"*​*5'6" - 5'9"*​*5'10 - +*​*100-125 lbs*​15"​15"​16"​*126-145 lbs*​16"​16"​16"​*146-165 lbs*​16"​16"​16"​*166-185 lbs*​16" ​16"​16"​*166-195 lbs 
Pear shaped women*​17"​16"​16"​*196-225 lbs*​17"​17"​17"​*226-250 lbs*​17"​17"​17"​*226-250 lbs 
Pear shaped women*​18"​17"​17"​*250 + lbs*​18"​18"​18"​

*Tucker saddles add 1/2" to seat size (16" measurement would be a 16.5" Tucker seat). *
*Under 5' would need to order a saddle with shorter fenders. *
*Extremely tall, but slim riders should consider their leg length when sizing their saddle.*


----------



## Stan

Still did not work so Nickers go to the horsesaddleshop.com
All of the information is there to fit the saddle to the horse and ones self. They go into it in great detail its a wealth of information.

I made a mistake with the different sizing of a Tucker to the rest.
If you are riding a 16inch seat, a Tucker will need to be half inch bigger not an inch I said previously.


----------



## NickerMaker71

STan, got on that site, it IS a wealth of info. Got the gullet thingys and printed them off....tried them, and NOT ONE fit!:shock: I'm like what the heck. We took pictures and everytihing...

Then it dawned on me...I appraently didn't line up the lines correctly. Duh! So....back to glueing and cutting and measuring.:?:lol: And I'm educated! LOL

So I"ll have some pictures with the measurements tonight.

I am thinking, based on some of their pictures (I'm such a visual learner) that he is a mutton withered horse. Figures....makes it harder to size.....story of my life. :lol::lol::lol:

I'll just put it out there...I'm not vane....I'm 5'11 standing on my left foot....and 5'11 1.2" standing on my right foot. :wink: No joke.....I'm 155 lbs most of the time...although I trim down to 150....but let's be realisitic 155 is where I am at the most! LOL

So 16" or 17 maybe even in the Tucker....my doc said I have the longest femurs he has EVER seen! So....my legs are long, and that matter too!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

What do you think...mutton withered?


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I don't know about mutton withers.
Not light on the groceries though.
About 1300 lbs give or take???
That's like putting a saddle on a 55 gallon barrel.

I am home, now not because of my leg.
I think I could ride today, antibiotic side effects are worse than leg now.
Can't stop them I need to finish the prescription.

In my world of universal boredom on the couch I resorted to the TV.
Starting yesterday "The Walking Dead" is airing a marathon of 4 seasons.
Never seen this before, I am sucked in now though.

Till Later


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, hahaha not the last I checked he was around 1100#s.

Walking Dead! Yep, that will suck you in....I watch it on Netflix. Waiting for the next season to come out! 

Here's a pic of a mutton withered horse....yep, I would say Jay is nothin' but mutton......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> STan, got on that site, it IS a wealth of info. Got the gullet thingys and printed them off....tried them, and NOT ONE fit!:shock: I'm like what the heck. We took pictures and everytihing...
> 
> Then it dawned on me...I appraently didn't line up the lines correctly. Duh! So....back to glueing and cutting and measuring.:?:lol: And I'm educated! LOL
> 
> So I"ll have some pictures with the measurements tonight.
> 
> I am thinking, based on some of their pictures (I'm such a visual learner) that he is a mutton withered horse. Figures....makes it harder to size.....story of my life. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'll just put it out there...I'm not vane....I'm 5'11 standing on my left foot....and 5'11 1.2" standing on my right foot. :wink: No joke.....I'm 155 lbs most of the time...although I trim down to 150....but let's be realisitic 155 is where I am at the most! LOL
> 
> So 16" or 17 maybe even in the Tucker....my doc said I have the longest femurs he has EVER seen! So....my legs are long, and that matter too!:lol:


As I first thought he will be a wide tree, full bars, and place the template in the correct position and YES be very accurate with the cutting out. I doubt if he will go out to very wide as that tends to be the draft horse sizing.

My previous horses Savannah and Stella all had a significant amount of Clydesdale in their breeding with Savannah swinging to the clyde and the Tucker I brought (wide tree) was to fit her and she would be a little bigger than Jay but she did have high prominent wither hence the high clearance above the withers. The Fabtron Roslyn brought was also a wide tree and fitted her 14.3 quarter horse as well as my full size horses.:lol:
Savannah first 17.2 hands TB Clyde
Stella 16.1 hands Station bred Clyde cross Photo missing.
Bugs 16 hand is now using the same saddle the photo with his filly.
And Bugs sire.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> What do you think...mutton withered?


He is solid, and does he have the same white mark on the other side.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, my first leased horse, Anna, was built like Jay. No withers. Made fitting a saddle very difficult. I had to use a styrofoam pad to build up the wither area on top of my saddle pad.

I am proud to say that I overcame an obstacle with Isabella tonight. I have never been able to remain mounted and open the arena gate to exit. She gets very lprancy, jiggy, and almost panicky knowing she is leaving the arena and thinks she is done working, it usually makes me very nervous and I end up dismounting and opening the gate from the ground.

Not tonight. I was in a calm, determined mood and didn't let her behavior make me dismount. I opened the gate!!!

Of course, she bolted through it!

So I made her do two full laps around the farm before I dismounted. I love when I am able to work through one of her issues.

We have a new boarder that is a certified equine massage therapist. She looked at Isabella and could see all the places she needs some work. She also said she needs to see a chiro, which I highly susoected. She said she wants to work on her first, to get her in better shape for the chiro work. She said she can tell she is out at her poll and her last few vertebre. I am willing to give anything a try to make her more comfortable.

Anyone else used a chiro on their horse? I used MFR and it worked well.


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> Everybody seems to be going on vacation and camping trips and all sorts of fun stuff. I have a few days off, but it is getting close to 100 degrees with a million percent humidity every day and I haven't done much outdoors except feed animals and water plants. I spent the day doing housework. Yuck!


 Would you believe that DH and I woke up to 41 and 38 degrees our two mornings of hiking? Jeans/hiking boots/jackets zipped to the chin!_ Loved_ _every second of it!!_ I know.... Crazy Northerners


----------



## Celeste

NM, your horse looks so much better than he did when you bought him! You have really done a good job with him. He is beautiful. He also doesn't have much withers. I had a horse shaped like him and my circle y full quarterhorse tree fit him fine.


----------



## Northernstar

Ellen, I hope your knees are doing better!! - My goodness, what a terrible fall  Please take good care of yourself! Prayers sent 

MR, I've only known 1 person with a brown recluse bite, and it took 3 yrs to heal... nothing you've not learned by now. By all means, do all that it takes, and what the Dr. says, no matter what!

There's no doubt a zillion posts to reply to, but read what I could 

DH and I made it to the Superior shore and hiked all of our fave trails... really had just the one whole day to do it, but we know where they are so that's a bonus... Woke up to 41 deg the 1st morning, then 38 the second. Layers at all times, and jackets readily available any time the wind shifted. I could hijack this thread big time, but will assume restraint haha here are just a few....


----------



## Northernstar

Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore down below- photo taken around 9:30 a.m. It was 41 inland by now, but so frigid here with 30 mph winds, it was 37 degrees! Guess who still had great big smiles on their chilly faces?


----------



## Northernstar

Walking a mile of Superior shoreline after dinner, and a day of hiking....


----------



## Northernstar

A hard to find and lesser known waterfall-this trail is part of the MI Nature Conservancy. It's one of our all-time favorite hikes


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Anyone else used a chiro on their horse? I used MFR and it worked well.


Janice just did chiro on Bailey, 2 weeks ago. Did wonders, apparently. She had 2 discs out of alignment. HorseMonday before last (which I couldn't attend), Miss Bailey was dragging me around. Janice said she's been doing that to everyone, which made me wonder how long the discs had been displaced. Lucky for me:lol:, she behaved for me in in my solo in roundpen week before last. she sure was feeling better.


----------



## Northernstar

Home to the horses before I knew it! My hay supplier was so good to check on them both days, and even sent photos. Nonetheless, there were whinnies greeting me when we pulled up, and they each enjoyed their bucket of minerals/timothy pellets... happy girls!


----------



## Northernstar

Only one more to share, as it just came through - Lake Superior right after sunrise and the enormous cliffs jutting into the water.... The Land Of Hiawatha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep Stanley, he measured out as a FQH bars/wide! You are GOOD!

I'm going to fill out the form on that website you mentioned and see what they recommend.

Celeste, I will look into the Circle Y you mentioned...you KNOw I love my Circle Y!:wink: Thank you by the way.

Corgi, I know my riding instructor using a chiropractor. In fact they get a group who want it done, saves dinero.

Tomorrow is to be as beautiful as today, so hoping to get a ride in befroe rain sets in the beginning of the week. i'm thinking....rain?? Saddle shopping! :lol:

Oh, and MR, I measured him tonight at 1,150#  Yep, I have a GIANT scale in the back room. hahaha


----------



## tjtalon

I called my mom, as usual, on my "friday" nite. She's really interested in the 2nd batch of robin (to be pic-posted on FB for her to see), so we cut the conversation short so I could get a pic before the light went away. Well...Mom Robin was way less than pleased; she'd left the nest to hunt, & came back hollering as soon as as closed the balcony door. No wonder. 5 eggs, pic-caught 2 who have hatched & a 3rd just getting out of it's shell. I will not bother this 2nd nest again, unless my camera can get the fledglings popping out & down onto the balcony/railing. But, here's the pic:


----------



## tjtalon

I have no idea what piece of stuff Mom Robin put on the left side of the nest. If she needs protection, she's got it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Whoa! Quiet night!

Oops Stanley, forgot to answer...yes Jay has the white spots on both sides. They came with him as well as a big white spot in the girth area. 

Assuming since he came from a cattle ranch, many diferent people rode him, and put whatever saddle on him. Being low withered, they cinched the poor guy up tight! AND, the white spots are WAY too forward on his scapulas! Poor boy!

Here's something else I'm wondering....Jay is not a fan of going down the two little hills we have here....at first I thought it might be bothering his legs, but then started to think, maybe if the tree on the saddle is too narrow, that while going downhill, it pinches his shoulders!

When we are trailered out and do hills he doesn't seem to care, but I think the adreneline is flowing and he doesn't think about it....jsut a thought.....

Sent the form in last night for a saddle recommendation. I chose 'pleasure' riding over 'trail' riding on the form....really, is there a difference? I guess what I do compared to my one friend, they travel great distances to ride in various terrains, while I mostly ride the roads....that is problay it.

Anyway, the day calls....it's beautiful again, so need to take advantage.

Oh, one last hting....Jay has a 'cut' on his coronet band. Wasn't sure if I should worry, so I took a picture on my phone and last night i saw the farrier out in his yard. Drove on in, showed him the pictures and got his opinon. LOL How is that for service? He thought it looked OK btw.

Have a good day all!! Ride strong.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I'm glad the large scale was found. :lol:
I have only been here a year, I don't remember if there were early pics of Jay.
Apparently you have done well getting and keeping weight on him.
My SIL has a horse that looks much like this, I tease her all the time, 1300# was my magic number.

I have came to the conclusion there is no way this spider bite could be a brown recluse.
Doctor said it must be but I can't buy it.
The tissue around the bite is healing way to fast without any decay or rot.
This is good though, I will be able to ride, no issues.
As for the actual spider, who knows!

The Walking Dead marathon has been a blast, I have new insight related to riding.
I have always used the term zombie, ironically the show calls them "walkers".
In the few maintained park areas where we ride there are many pedestrians during summer.
I warn everyone in our group by yelling out "we have walkers" so everyone knows.
I will now find great humor in hollering "Walkers" while on our ride. :lol:

Have a Great Day.


----------



## Celeste

MR, are you sure it is a spider bite at all? What if you are actually turning into a zombie..............


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, Jay's put on well over 100# since I got him.

Here's a shot from the day he was delivered. Looks like a different horse! 

Oh yes Celeste....I think he is turning into a 'walker'.:lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Shhh! The "Walker" transformation is almost complete.
Please don't use the term zombie it could be termed offensive :lol:


----------



## SueC

Re saddle fit / low withers: Jay wouldn't be an issue in an English saddle anyways. Saddle fitter chooses suitable model, adjusts gullet and stuffing, good to go. Sunsmart has about that sort of build and we are in an (adjusted, properly fitted) Ascot Romana AP.


----------



## Happy Place

Three more days and you will be getting "Horse Wednesday" reports! Now you won't have to wait all week for TJ! I am volunteering from 3-8pm at Michigan Abilities Center. My main things will be grooming, fetching, tacking up and exercising. They are having Christmas in July with a band and games for riders. Should be a riot. I am sure I will have pics.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Three more days and you will be getting "Horse Wednesday" reports! Now you won't have to wait all week for TJ! I am volunteering from 3-8pm at Michigan Abilities Center. My main things will be grooming, fetching, tacking up and exercising. They are having Christmas in July with a band and games for riders. Should be a riot. I am sure I will have pics.


Cool!! Can't wait for HorseWednesdays!!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, dear, MR....now at work when I see all the residents out walking their dogs or just walking around the circle, I'll have "Walkers" in my head....AAAHHH!! I've suspected they all were a weird bunch, know I know for sure.


----------



## Koolio

*Horse show today.*

So Koolio and I went to a small schooling show today and had an awesome day! I registered in English Pleasure, English Equitation and Western Dressage. Due to my age, I was placed in the "super senior" class. The announcer referred to us as the "geriatric old farts" (I would rather be called the "almost walking dead".) I was pretty nervous as this is my first show in about 10 years and maybe my third show in my entire life. We had a huge thunderstorm last night so the arena was mucky and wet. Koolio is a bit of a foo foo prince, so I wasn't sure how it was going to go. The first jumping class, they called "low jumping and snorkelling" it was so wet. The announcer had a great sense of humour.

Anyhow, Koolio was a RockStar! He wasn't too sure about the squishy mud, but did everything I asked. It was easy to get him to lift since he was trying to avoid the muck. :lol: We ended up placing third in English Pleasure ( our first class) and then FIRST in English Equitation! I am so proud of him! He nailed his transitions like a pro. Then later we did Western Dressage (for the first time EVER) with 9 other riders and guess what? We got FIRST place!! Me in my cheapo synthetic saddle, makeshift western garb and first time ever doing western dressage, best out all the pro western horses and even a dressage coach in Western Dressage. Wow!! I can't believe it! Needless to say, it was an awesome day. 

Here's a quick pic of yours truly, the superstar Koolio and my amazing kids at all decked out at the show.










One of just Koolio and I looking the part. Oof, my hair is sticking out all over the place.









Once I figure out how to do it, I'll post a quick video of our awesome walk-canter transition and the start of our dressage ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo Koolio! 

CONGRATS!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Koolio

Let's see if I can share a video. I hope this works.

English Equitation - walk canter transition.





Western dressage 





Notice the muck? Koolio says eeeeeewwwww....


----------



## Happy Place

Good job Koolio!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Tracey, that's wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, what is western dressage? It wasn't a class when I competed.

I always competed in and liked western riding. I don't know if that still exists, but I had to open a gate, then walk to a pole, once there I jogged to the top of the ring then started a flying lead change pattern. you ended with a sliding stop and backing up.

Does this sound like what you did?

Once again, contratulations. You must be on cloud nine!  So happy for you. Did you get a ribbon and trophy?


----------



## Eole

Koolio, congratulations! Great job and must have been fun. You are brave to enter a class you've never done. "geriatric old farts" really doesn't suit you at all.:shock: You look young and classy.

HP, looking forward to "Wednesday Horse News".
NS, gorgeous pictures, that area is so beautiful.

Nice ride on Alizé Friday. Didn't meet any zombie, but my mare thinks the daisies along the trail are very scary. Worked on Saturday, very long day. Nice ride on Eole this morning. He had a wound at the corner of his mouth from an insect bite, so I decided to use the side-pull as I couldn't put his bit. He was perfect with it. He disliked the bitless Dr Cook, so I wasn't sure about the sidepull, but he was very responsive and happy. I travelled to Montreal this afternoon to celebrate my aunt's 70th birthday. It's 10°C warmer in the city than here in the mountains. Happy to live here!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sounds like a good W/E for most on here. WE enjoyed a couple of hours at the party. The Dauquaries were well received by everyone-it was a smaller party, -only about thirty-but I liked that. Weather was fine, we are getting our monsoons here now, but a lot of them have just split & gone around us, but the next few will be getting us. Good luck on that saddle shopping NM- I have been so lucky w/my saddles fitting so many different breed & size horses & even ponies! The worst saddle was the flat "Park Lane" style-neither the horse nor I liked it-was not sorry to get rid of that!

Another busy week coming up- Have to close some accounts & keep hammering away at a budget for DH, so he can do the finances fairly easy.
Bad weather may knock out the computer for a bit, but I am doing fine!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Whoa! Quiet night!
> 
> Oops Stanley, forgot to answer...yes Jay has the white spots on both sides. They came with him as well as a big white spot in the girth area.
> 
> Assuming since he came from a cattle ranch, many diferent people rode him, and put whatever saddle on him. Being low withered, they cinched the poor guy up tight! AND, the white spots are WAY too forward on his scapulas! Poor boy!
> 
> Here's something else I'm wondering....Jay is not a fan of going down the two little hills we have here....at first I thought it might be bothering his legs, but then started to think, maybe if the tree on the saddle is too narrow, that while going downhill, it pinches his shoulders!
> 
> When we are trailered out and do hills he doesn't seem to care, but I think the adreneline is flowing and he doesn't think about it....jsut a thought.....
> 
> Sent the form in last night for a saddle recommendation. I chose 'pleasure' riding over 'trail' riding on the form....really, is there a difference? I guess what I do compared to my one friend, they travel great distances to ride in various terrains, while I mostly ride the roads....that is problay it.
> 
> Anyway, the day calls....it's beautiful again, so need to take advantage.
> 
> Oh, one last hting....Jay has a 'cut' on his coronet band. Wasn't sure if I should worry, so I took a picture on my phone and last night i saw the farrier out in his yard. Drove on in, showed him the pictures and got his opinon. LOL How is that for service? He thought it looked OK btw.
> 
> Have a good day all!! Ride strong.


 
I would guess a saddle used at some time was to narrow in the tree up front causing the pressure points.


----------



## Stan

Nickers if the saddle is moving forward when going down hill it will put pressure on the shoulder muscles and stop them from working freely as the shoulder rotates and the muscles stretch and bunch. My saddle is not tight up front, and the bars are flared out so allowing the muscles to move. It is also why we use a crupper but the horse has to get used to it. 
Stopping the saddle from moving to far forward going down hill using the crupper puts pressure on the tail area:shock: but it allows the shoulder to move freely and the horse has better control.

Charlie is the man to speak to at the horse saddle shop and he knows his stuff, but first his job is to sell. He has never put me wrong.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Koolio, what is western dressage? It wasn't a class when I competed.


Janice is on some Colorado board for western dressage. I'm not sure what it is either, but when Janice is teaching me, there's always focus on quiet hands,body language,eyes...
On Tracey's video, after her western dressage, there's a clip to go to showing of 2 riders, one English, one Western. I've watched it before. They're both doing dressage, in their disciplines. It's awesome!


----------



## Roadyy

I am back!! I had an awesome vacation and will try to upload more pics from the week.

As for the bite and ideas of what it is, I say you should watch *Daybreakers* and you will know there is a cure.


Koolio, Congrats on the showing you ole soggy bottom ole fart.


Ccg, glad to see you on here and hope your DH is able to follow your budget for him. Still have you on the prayer list at church and in my heart.

MN17, Jay is looking great and hope you find a saddle soon that works for both of you.

Stan, I didn't read back very far, but how is your bromance coming with Bugs?

Ok, got a lot of catch up work lying around in my shop so it will be a bit before I get back in here to post pics of the rest of my vacation. See you soon.




PS, Ladona your mom is also on my prayer list. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok here are a couple of pics from last week.

These are from the trip up to the Marianna Caverns.









































Now I really do need to get started on work. haha


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mornin' all!

Welcome back Roaddy, missed your sense of humor!

Stanley, I actually don't notice the saddle to have inched forward when I take it off...so maybe he is just being a weenie.

Had a really nice ride yesterday. Since it seems he is getting bored with the typical roads, I rode further down another an explored it. (I always worry about dogs on new roads.) He did great! There are a couple trails i would like to venture on, but it's been rainy, so everything is mucky or the fields to get to the trails are so high with weeks, I can't see where we are going. I worry about ground hog holes.:shock:

I have to thank TJ, way back when she mentioned wearing biking shorts under her jeans. i pulled mine out yesterday, and wee little bit of extra padding did the trick!:happydance: So until I get what I need, I will be double padding my bumm. 

It is official. Mom and I are going saddle shopping tomorrow. it's to rain ALL day, so what a better way to spend it! There are 4 tack shops about 1 1/2 hours from here, so we are going to make a marathon of it! 

Have my list of good and bad...i know once i start seeing all the saddles my mind will go into a tailspin and I'll forget. Stress!:shock:

Today is also to be a bit rainy. I hear the thunder already, so I'm staying in and redding this dump up!:shock::lol: I hate cleaning, but I'm finally in the mood and won't waste a glorious sunny day.

CCG, HI! You sound good!

Eole, nice to hear from you again! Funny how little things are scary. On yesterday's ride, Jay sniffed a mailbox and as he did, I snickered.....well, just that little sound made him go:shock: LOL Yet, a truck and HUGE camper came barreling down the road (even though I motioned for them to slow...they didn't) he just took it in stride. I get more scared with large pieces of traffic then he does....I need to stop that!

TJ, I'll have to check that video out. Have a happy horse Monday!

Oh, btw, I was watching some video from that saddleshop.com Stanley recommended...and Stan, Charlie did the videos, I feel like I already know him!.....their #1 rated saddle was the Fabtron Lady Saddle! Not what you would expect!

OK, off I go. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Saddle shopping- I like that, especially on a rainy day-LOL!
The hospice has helped immensely & I really do feel good & no, I'm not on any high-flying drugs, either. I take a minimum of meds, but the breathing treatments (4 a day) make the biggest difference.

Glad so many of you are enjoying some vacations & love seeing your pictures.
Yay-Horse Monday-hope there is a treat for you, TJ!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - it looks like you had a wonderful holiday. Ghost caverns are spectacular! Glad to have you back.

TJ - is it horse Monday today?

HappyPlace - congrats on your horse Wednesdays! Do they start this week?

CCG - glad to hear you enjoyed your get together and that you are feeling fairly well. 

Nicker - I hope your saddle shopping trip is successful! I think you mentioned something about this earlier in the thread, but do you have a template of Jays withers? My girlfriend took apart a coat hanger and shaped it to the contour of her horses withers when she went saddle shopping. The saddle guy then matched that up with some cardboard templates and with the saddle she bought. The fit was perfect when she got her saddle home. Also consider what kind of saddle blankets you use. I prefer a good fitting saddle and a light blanket, but my cowboy in laws use heavy wool blankets because they ride lots of miles and the saddle shifts a lot when roping cows. I don't know how much of a difference it makes, but worth a thought. Also, if you find a good saddle, is it possible for you to haul Jay in to have it fitted for him, or will the saddle shop come out for a fitting? Around here they will for sure. Even if it is an extra mileage charge, it is well worth it if you are investing in a good saddle. Here, shops will also let you take it home to try (with a deposit of course). When I bought my dressage saddle, I think I tried 3 or 4 before finding the ONE.
Jay sounds like Sam on the trails. He loves going to new and interesting placers and gets bored with the same place so I have to change it up regularly.


----------



## corgi

Koolio- great videos!

Rick- welcome back.

Ccg- so happy you are feeling well and are able to take care of things.

Everyone else...hello! 

Just a quick note to say my final interview is tomorrow at 2:45pm. I am starting to get nervous. I went and bought a new suit. I haven't had a face to face interview in almost 10 years! Very excited to find a $288 Calvin Klein suit for under $50 at Burlington Coat Factory. Does anyone else have those stores near them? If you need a suit or a coat..that is the place to go!

I found out (i have my spies LOL) that the other finalist is a man from a county about 2 hours away from here. I guess it will all depend on the impression we make tomorrow. At this point i just want to know. I am tired of wondering where I am going to be next year. If I am going to stay here, there are some things i want to dive into but feel like I can't if I am going to uproot and leave in 2 weeks. I am very grateful that i have a job i enjoy and people that I like working with. So I will be thrilled if I get the new job but if not, I will be just fine.

Mom is waiting for insurance authorization to be moved to the inpatient rehab at the hospital. They have decided that sending her to a nursing home for rehab will be detrimental to her well being and feel she is a good candidate for shorter, more instensive rehab there are the hospital. This makes me very happy. The only nursing homes available are not ones I would want her to be in...even for a few weeks. Just wish the approval would go through. She keeps getting "in trouble" because she walks into her bathroom without anyone helping her. She has been having tummy troubles and can't wait for a nurse to respond to her call button so she just gets up and goes by herself. Yeah, my mom is a rebel! 

I will end on a horsey note. I went out last afternoon to see Isabella. I opened her stall door and she just saunters out and gets to grazing. The BO let her 2 horses to graze under a huge shade tree and she and i sat there in chairs. Isabella had gone to the other side of the barn to graze so I called her name. Her head immediately came up..she threw a little buck and then ran over to where we were with the other 2 horses. Yes, my girl definitely knows her name.

Happy horse Monday everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Pooh, I did a whole post, went to photos, & lost my post. Had replied to CCGirl and several others. So, forgive me.All, yes it's Horse Monday, & I did want to say since Eole is addicted to horse soaps, looking forward to Happy Place's on Wednesday.
Whew...now I'll try the pics again. One is of Spirit (my "surprise"), & the other is of Mimi, as promised for Tracey. Ladona! I had wished you much & temendous luck on the job!! Sure hope this doesn't get offed again. After the pics, back w/Horse Monday...





Pretty Mimi just for Tracey! And, got one of Spirit's ears forward, anyway. The other horses were being tacked up. She just doesn't like anyone in the herd yet.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Mimi is tied to the fence, because apparently she adores chewing the wooden tack posts. If that's her only "fault", that's pretty good! Back in a few..


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, HorseMonday it is (& am always prepared, taped up my funky ankle & bike shorts beneath the jeans [good plan, eh Nicker?!]). The 9 there had been mucked out on Saturday, so not so bad. Just very hot (when I left today, was 101 degrees, earlier was pretty okay). Then Janice pulled her "treat" (CCGirl! Love the word for it, outta the blue). Denise (Tuesday mucker) came for lessons w/her 2 daughters. Denise got Bailey, older girl Dennis, younger girl Mimi. Janice gave me, for a solo "just ride around & practice"..Spirit. So, me & Spirit (have never been on her before; she's a very confident horse w/"presence"; four mos ago Janice said she was too much horse for me, but she's since then gotten into her job. She's very careful w/beginners, loves experienced riders, & gets frustrated w/in-between, says Janice). Denise told me she has 2 walk commands: walk-on for regular & walk-out for the big stride. I stuck w/the first...

We were in 2nd round pen (since Spirit really seems to dislike other horses around her), bridle & bareback pad, after mounting in the 1st, when the other 3 came in. Janice said she wanted me to work on my balance, w/the bareback pad & just practice. Said Spirit's walk is alot more rocky than you've felt. Yup, it was, but..I liked it! Janice also said she does like to do what SHE wants to do & also will go for the weeds. She did, both. When she went HER direction, I did leg cues, concentrated on still hands & balance, & we did figure 8s. The weeds were abit harder, but did it.

Spirit was really good with me, she stopped when I became unbalanced. After almost an hour, in that heat, I needed to stop. Had lost concentration. Did a very awkward "dismount" that I wished Janice hadn't seen! Good thing I had no stirrups to hang me up & good thing I seem to have retained remarkable limberness at my age! Good grief, I did imagine doing the splits, would've hurt. Don't know how to explain that glitch, but not likely to do it again. Luckily, Spirit is a good girl, & was happily chowing down on a tumbleweed at the time (I've heard she likes her snacks to be crunchy..!)

It was very very hot by that time. I stayed on Spirit prob'ly 15 minutes longer than I should've, but just hadn't wanted to quit.

She untacked well, took her home, gave her cookes (only 2, & she wanted more. She's a Cookie Monster, will do a bended knee trick to get more. Didn't fall for it).

Got my gear. Denise & youngest daughter were done w/their lessons, oldest was just about to get 1st cantering lesson. Cool. Janice was all smiles, said I did really good on my own with Spirit.

I do believe, with these recent 2 spontaneous "on your own" things from Janice, she's taking me out of my comfort zone (her) & trying to build my confidence. Fingers crossed then. I'm lacking confidence in alot of other areas right now, but if...can do the horse thing, the rest will follow. I prayed, this morning, on my way out there, "just show me if this is what I should be doing, or if I'm just being delusional". Answer, I believe...there, with the horses, ON a horse I've never been on before, mucking itself, where I didn't have to think of all the "problems"....

I'm on a right path.

Happy HorseMonday everyone. So cool another "channel" will now be broadcasting HorseWednesday for your enjoyment!


----------



## Koolio

*Western dressage*

For those who have asked, Western Dressage is "using classical dressage concepts and principals to train the western horse and rider. The goal is to develop cadence, balance, relaxation and acceptance of the aids through the tired and true methods of classical dressage" (Western Dressage Univeristy). This is the definition I prefer the best.

I admit, I have no formal training in western dressage and am no expert, but Koolio and I have been working in classical dressage for a while, so at the show, I kind of improvised. Basically, I had to ride a dressage pattern illustrating movement, balance, flexibility, impulsive and relaxation at the western walk, jog and lope. So, I took the training pyramid of classical dressage and tried to apply it to the "western gaits" while keeping both harmony and impulsion. (I think Koolio's avoidance of the mucky arena helped me with impulsion quite a lot). Where it gets tricky is that a jog isn't merely a slow, lazy trot and a lope is much more than a slow canter. These are different gaits that should demonstrate a unique energy and balance. Koolio happens to be naturally pretty good at these gaits, mostly because of the way he is built.

While I enjoyed the experience of the Western Dresage class, I am still unclear what I think of it as a discipline. I've seen many different interpretations and applications of tack, some good and some bad. I don't believe riding two handed with a tight rein on a curb bit is humane or what western dressage is about. Likewise, it is not merely classical dressage done in a western saddle. As a discipline, I think it is good if it improves a riders relationship and partnership with their horse. I feel Western dressage is not as precise or disciplined as classical dressage or reining, and so I still prefer classical dressage, but it still has lots of potential in improving horsemanship for the recreational rider. JMHO.

I still have much more to learn about both classical dressage and western dressage. Regardless, my goal is to continue working on a better partnership with my horse so that both my horse and I respond softly to one another's cues and enjoy working together.

Philosophical rant over... :wink:


----------



## texasgal

*peeks out from behind my tablet*

Okay, okay, I've been gone for over a year.

AND I'll admit that I only popped in last night to catch up on CCG's situation.

But after reading about 10 pages of posts just now.....

.... I MISS y'all!

Can I come back?


----------



## tjtalon

Quick, question, before I escape to my bedroom w/food, where the swamp cooler is: Spirit is a TW, MR has mentioned the gaits before. I have a feeling Janice is transitioning me toward Spirit, w/Bailey "in the wings" when I'm ready to canter.( I think anyway, Janice is full of surprises..)

Spirit's walk today was "rockin' the boat", which was fine. The next walk gait, I presume, is a much bigger stride on a "bigger boat". Would that be right?

That question done, do TWs "trot" or is it a different thing altogether? 

Spirit really is a very nice horse. Have no doubt MR could fully appreciate her TW-ness.

'Nite everyone. It's early, but have to be up early (schedule changing, again), & it's way too hot in the living room, where the comp is.

(Texas gal, I guess I missed you a year ago, just joined up myself last May or so. Come on in.)


----------



## Celeste

A TWH can trot, but they usually don't. The gait of the TWH is smooth. It feels like you are riding in a luxury car as opposed to a truck. I can't imagine you having any problem with it. I have owned 2 TWH's over the years. They both had glorious canters. The transitions were as smooth as silk. Not scary at all. I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## texasgal

Okay, well, maybe it's been two years.... lol

I'll jump in. A TWH's walk is the most uncomfortable gait they have .. to me. The head bob and "boat rocking" is larger at this gait than any other.

You won't get a trot. Hopefully a running walk and not a pace, but you'll be pleasantly surprised that it's a better gait to ride than the walk.

Have fun! They are great horses.


----------



## karren

*Introduce myself*

I am 54 and and started riding at age 48 after having taken a few lessons at age 12ish. Never stopped loving horses. Finally at age 51, I got my own horse. I ride hunt seat, and began jumping. I like to talk to other women who are older and ride whether it be trail, dressage, or whatever discipline.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the forum, Karren.


----------



## karren

Thanks. Anyone out their get a little anxious about riding? How do you deal with it? Since I am older, whenever my life gets stressful, I get anxious when I ride; not good!


----------



## Celeste

I go through stages of feeling anxious when I ride. The only way to get over it is just to ride. I always say that more people die from heart attacks due to sitting on the couch, watching TV, and eating junk food all day than ever die of riding accidents. Just go for it. This is when we live. Not years down the road when we are even older.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Karren! We are looking forward to getting to know you bettered hearing about your horse experiences.

Welcome back texasgal! This is a great group of people and a very active forum! No slow oldies here. 

As for being afraid or anxious when riding, I think we all experience that to some extent. I am never anxious on my old man Sam, but I do get anxious on a horse I am less familiar with or in situations with Koolio that are new. As Celeste said, the best thing to do is just to do it anyways. Anxiety comes from fear and FEAR stands for False Evidence Appearing Real. Our imagination of what can go wrong while riding is usually much worse than what will usually happen. While our safety is never guaranteed, we have no way to experience the joy of horses and riding without actually being with the horses and riding.


----------



## texasgal

I used to keep a running list on this thread of everyone and where they lived and what age bracket they fell into.. it was fun, but I don't think I have that capability on my tablet!

After we filter through the dr. bills from the last year, I plan to upgrade to a laptop and will have better/easier capabilities.


----------



## texasgal

My last update was almost 2 years ago! Look, Koolio, I had just added you. lol



texasgal said:


> *The Over 40 Lounge* - _post your stats if you want to be listed! If I've missed anybody, let me know.
> 
> _*Edited to add:* ridesapaintedpony, lovewesternhorses, Koolio, coffeemama, Critter sitter,
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Currently I'm listing in alphebetical order. At some point we may want to list by geographical location? Or some other way .. open to suggestions. I figured alphebetical was easiest initially. Cheers!
> 
> *ArabBossMare (f)* - 44, Texas, USA
> *artemis72 (f) -* 40, the midwest, USA
> *Blue (f)* - 56, Camp Verde, Arizona, USA
> *Cacowgirl (f) -* 63, Arizona, USA
> *Chance59 (f) - *53, upstate New York, USA
> *chrislynnet (f)* - 58, Wrightwood, California, USA
> *coffeemama (f)* - 42, Southern CA, USA
> *corgi (f)* - 43, Virginia, USA
> *Country Woman (f)* - 48, Surrey, BC - our fearless leader!
> *Critter sitter (f)* - 40, Omaha, Nebraska, USA
> *darlaflack (f)* - 70, Keremoes, BC
> *dee (f)* - 54, Oklahoma, USA
> *Eagle Child (f)* - 59,
> *eliduc (m) -* 71, Oregon, USA
> *EmmJayCee (f)* - 39, Southeastern USA
> *Fahntasia (f)* -40, Canada Quebec
> *fastfory* *(m)* - 49,
> *Foxhunter (f)* - SW UK
> *Hope7985 (f)* - 44, Tennessee, USA
> *Horsnaround64 (f)* - 48, The Midwest, USA
> *Hunter65 (f)* - 47, Vancouver, BC
> *jaydee (f)* - Connecticut, USA (UK transplant)
> *jfmnyc (m)* - 36, New York, USA
> *Jlondon (f)* - 48, Magnolia, TX, USA
> *Koolio (f)* - Alberta, Canada
> *Ladytrails (f) *- 56, Missouri, USA.
> *lovewesternhorses (f)* - just over 50, Rangiora, NZ
> *maisie (f)* - 57, New York City, NY, USA
> *Newfie (f)* - 45, Newfoundland, Canada
> *oobiedo (f)* - North Carolina, USA.
> *outnabout (f)* - North Texas, USA
> *ozarkmama (f)* - 48, The Ozarks, USA
> *pepsipop* - South Africa
> *Quail (f)* - 45, Pacific Coast, USA
> *ridesapaintedpony* (f) - Michigan, USA
> *sinnabun (f)* - Pacific NW, USA
> *Stan (m)* - 63, New Zealand - Our VERY FAVORITE token male EVER!!*stormylass (f)* - 49, Dallas, Texas, USA
> *Susan Crumrine (f)* - 42, Ohio, USA
> *TB Lover (f)* - < 60, Georgia, USA
> *Texasgal (f)* - 49, Texas, USA.
> *TheseCreakinBones (f)* - 57, N. California, USA
> *WeatheredtheStorm (f)* - 52, South Carolina, USA
> *wild old thing (f)* - 65, Connecticut, USA
> *With Grace (f)* - 38, Pacific NW, USA.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Karren: Albeit we interpret "Hunt Seat" in different ways.

Celeste: I made it to work today and did not transform into a zombie! 

Koolio: Congrats on the show!

Hello texasgal


----------



## Celeste

I didn't turn into a zombie today at work, but my college students that I was trying to lecture to seemed to be right on the verge........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Welcome Karren, it's a nice, trusting, fun, helpful, funny, unpredictable, funny, NONJUDGEMENTAL, and caring...group here.:lol: Just jump in when you can.

Anxious...yes, I just came off a week or two of the anxiety thing. Not sure why...was it the spook from the jogger, or the 'let's turn around quick b/c of that loud tractor!'......needless to say, I'm back to...let's do it! 

Not much horsey business going on here for me today.

Did talk to people from the tack stores Koolio that we will be visitng tomorrow. They both have a 10 day return policy. The girls I spoke to were also vry helpful over the phone. Unfortunately, it takes me 10 minutes to figure out if the saddle hurts my back and an hour and a half to get to the store....:? 

Roaddy, want some more headgear? I'm heading out to Big Dee's! :wink:

Also hear from the guy at saddleshop.com. He recommended two Dakota brand saddles. 16 in. and FQHB

Stanley, is FQHB the same as WIDE? It seems like it is....yet some times the gullet size is 7" while some are 7 1/2".

TJ, you have come a LONG way girl!!!!:thumbsup: Was wondering about you today.

We have a new family moving into the deadbeat house already. they are tearing everything out! They told DH that DB left it a MESS...dog poo everywhere....yuck!

MR, did you finish the marathon? Did you see 'walkers' in your sleep?

I had my first school nightmare...and it's only July!:shock: I had 3 new boys put into my room....and they were BAD! LOL I was giving them a piece of my mind when the super walked in....:shock: Hope ti doesn't come true! hahahaha

Corgi, good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you! Happy to hear your mom is moving along. Did they cement her hip or cementless? 

OK, gotta get my beauty sleep so I can shop, shop, shop! :lol:

Talk soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh forgot...here's a picture of Chevy! He's growing quickly and is getting pretty good about knowing to sit when told and to get petted. 

Had a moment today I missed my beloved Maggie a lot.:-( Sometimes it just hits....

Well, Chevy knows how to make me smile.

Good night!


----------



## Celeste

Chevy is so cute!! Now I am missing poor old Blue.............


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - best of luck on your interview tomorrow!

Celeste - I know what you mean about student zombies...

Nicker - good luck on saddle shopping. Hopefully you can bring a couple home to try out?

Even though it is summer holidays, it was a busy day. I am working on my course a bit every day and trying to get things done around the yard. (DH is away again...) Today I got the entire yard mowed, both with the tractor and the push mower on the corner and small bits. I scrubbed and cleaned the water troughs, dug 9 holes for shrubs, weeded the garden and filed a bunch of bills and papers. Tomorrow will be hot, so a good day to clean up the storage room in the basement and make room for my school stuff which is still in boxes in the back of my truck. If its not to hot, I will try to get a ride on Sam in the morning.

I am down to just the boys here now as I took Cheeky Pony to the stable for my daughter tonight. Her mare Sally cut her leg last week and it keeps swelling up, so she needs some time off to heal. Now DD has both horses there and hopefully the coach will decide which horse she should plan to compete with. We think the pony is by far the horse with the greatest potential, but the coach doesn't like ponies much. Hopefully Cheeky Pony can change her mind. The pony is small, but is much more athletic and has a much better mind than Sally. Sally is an X track horse with some trust issues and an inability to deal well with change. Cheeky takes everything in stride. My daughter plans to sell Cheeky eventually as a show pony and so she is anxious to put more time, training and experience on her. It all depends on whether the coach is supportive or not, so we have our fingers crossed. If Cheeky stays, then Sally will come home and become a pleasure horse /pasture pet. If not, then DD is back to double duty trying to get home when she can to ride and train the pony. 

I hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## Stan

Nickers I would check with the info from horse saddle Charlie is a wealth of knowledge and the half inch can be the difference from wide to extra wide its all in the degree of angle of the bars and how they fit the horse and different manufactures can also be different in size,
Roslyn rides a fabtron lady saddle it light and comfortable but not all leather therefore will ware.

We are having a storm at present very high winds Bugs ran into a steel gate last night and bent it. The wing had lifted the plastic roof off the green house and it was flapping all day scared the hell out of Bugs so I have one very spooky horse at the moment and will have to spend some time with him through the night just to check him.

cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Karen, I am not a woman over forty, but have been accused of being a lesbian trapped in a man's body if that helps any.I'm sure you will enjoy yourself here as we all bring exactly what this family needed from us and surely you will do the same.

Welcome back Texasgal, good to see you around again. Try to stick around this time darlin else we will have to put some glue in the saddle to keep you around.


Tracey, hope CP works out for DD and that Sally heals quickly for her or for the house. I did some cutting with the ride on mower at the farm yesterday as well. Mowed all of the area between the barn and the round pen and around the chicken coop. DD forgot to trade her flappers for her boots so I refused to let her wash the horses as planned. I noticed the flappers about half way to the barn. I also wired up some LED lights on the zero turn mower the property owner's SIL uses to mow so he can cut at night. He was very happy with that.


Ladona, good luck with the interview today. You got this girlfriend. Dude would have to be on the top of his game to win out over you and I can't imagine any man with that ability.

Terry, sounds like a great session out at Janice's yesterday. You are making us so proud to be apart of your growth. Just have to save that last bit of energy for the dismounts. Have you tried standing up in the stirrups a couple of times before dismount to get the lower legs ready for the drop off?


MR, glad I don't have to shoot you dead as a zombie. Good luck on the healing.


Celeste, hope the students get better for you.


Stan, send SWMBO out to check on him from time to time so you can get some rest too. Yea, that sounded just as funny in my head as it did on paper. lmbo. Hopefully he won't be too much trouble to calm down once the storm moves out.

MN17, as Stan said, that 1/2" can be as big a difference as that between FQHB and SQHB. Since you are in a buying mood then yes, I'll gladly take more headgear from you. lol Chevy is looking good and appears to be learning commands well.







I think I covered all. So on to more pictures from the vacation.

These are from 3 different days and 3 different batches of younguns who got to ride the horses.

These are siblings from church who have ridden the horses when they were at my house.















Then Jesa and Justin(grandson from oldest daughter) wanted to ride.








Here is Amber ponying her oldest sister, Nina, on Trusty.








These girls are the granddaughters of friends from church. They used to live here a couple of years ago and now come down from Ohio to visit during the summer.

















Then all the girls wanted to play on the riding mower so at it they went. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Karren & re-welcome texasgal!

Much much good luck today, Ladona!!

Thanks, Rick, for the standing in the stirrups tip before dismounting, I'll try that next time. Yesterday, lol, was on a bareback pad...that would've been a good Bloopers video..aargh..

Thank you guys & gals for the encouragement.Thought of your support, Nicker, yesterday, with that first big rock of Spirit's roll (like "oh! whazzAT??"), but said to myself: "just sit it & keep your hands down & still, & enjoy the ride". So, I did.

Later, all, have to go to work.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, if you are landing rather clumbsily, you could try putting the weight of your upper body toward the right side of the horse as you dismount. This will even things out so you don't end up under the horse.


----------



## Roadyy

Or just scoot up the horse's neck and as they drop their head you can just step over the head and out of the way..woohoo please video this when you do it for our viewing pleasure..


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Or just scoot up the horse's neck and as they drop their head you can just step over the head and out of the way..woohoo please video this when you do it for our viewing pleasure..


Please don't try this until Rick sends us the video of him trying it. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Really,:think::grin: 

I may have to talk to LM about this over a meal tonight.


----------



## corgi

The waiting is the hardest part....

Interview went well. I did as best as I could and if I don't get the job it will be because they were just looking for someone different than me. That is a nice feeling. I was told I will know something this week. 

Tj, so happy to hear you rode by yourself and bareback too! If it makes you feel better, dismounting bareback is very awkward for me too.


----------



## Happy Place

Tomorrow is horse Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm not sure what they will have me do but I can be assured of some magic horse breath and coming home smelling like horse! I know the rest of the world sees that as a down side, but me, I love it!

Good job TJ! I haven't ridden bareback since I was a teen!

Nothing on the job front yet. I look every day and am still waiting to hear on the ones I applied to. I really don't expect to hear anything now until Aug 1. That's when most of the Admin come back to work.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> TJ, if you are landing rather clumbsily, you could try putting the weight of your upper body toward the right side of the horse as you dismount. This will even things out so you don't end up under the horse.


Oh...yeah, will do that. When I've remembered (every time except yesterday!) to lean forward, it's been right over the saddle horn. Going to the right a bit will truly "even things out". Have put that in my head, thanks!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Or just scoot up the horse's neck and as they drop their head you can just step over the head and out of the way..woohoo please video this when you do it for our viewing pleasure..


That would've been easier & more graceful than what I DID! Dang, wish Janice hadn't seen that! I was sooo embarrassed, almost let my hangdog shame ruin my good feelings about the solo on Spirit. But...she'll forgive me (even if she does laugh about it forever...& Denise & the girls saw it too! AARGH!!). Spirit didn't care, she likely wouldn't have cared if I'd slid over her [email protected] It WAS down, since she was diving for tumbleweed.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Please don't try this until Rick sends us the video of him trying it. :lol:


Good idea!!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> The waiting is the hardest part....
> 
> Interview went well. I did as best as I could and if I don't get the job it will be because they were just looking for someone different than me. That is a nice feeling. I was told I will know something this week.
> 
> Tj, so happy to hear you rode by yourself and bareback too! If it makes you feel better, dismounting bareback is very awkward for me too.


Ladona, glad you will know this week, then you'll...know. Fingers crossed 'tho, hope you get it And, thank you! My "dismount" would've given you quite a giggle! I WAS proud of myself riding (well, rock'n'roll walking!) bareback on Spirit, since have never been on her before, and...by myself! AHH! Janice was busy with 3 lessons, why did she have to notice THAT moment?!! My Angels must've gotten a laugh too, since They certainly helped me out of that!:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Tomorrow is horse Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm not sure what they will have me do but I can be assured of some magic horse breath and coming home smelling like horse! I know the rest of the world sees that as a down side, but me, I love it!
> 
> Good job TJ! I haven't ridden bareback since I was a teen!
> 
> Nothing on the job front yet. I look every day and am still waiting to hear on the ones I applied to. I really don't expect to hear anything now until Aug 1. That's when most of the Admin come back to work.


HP, thank you! I rather like bareback, Janice had me do it quite a bit (on slower, very quiet horses) before she even "let" me into a saddle, because she didn't want me to balance in stirrups, I needed to balance ME in my seat. So...Spirit yesterday really was a big step, for me, & for Janice to clue into where I am right now in my abilities..well, besides the "dismount":lol:

Much good luck with your job hunts. Waiting is so very hard. I totally understand & feel for you. Hang in there! You're GOOD.

I'm excited for your Horse Wednesday! Coming home on Monday smelling like horse (& having it in my nose all day) is the best, most sacred part of my week. I do mean sacred; around the horses, the caring for them with cleaning up for them, their acceptance of letting me learn about them while I enjoy being on them, that's where I feel my Creator, where I am "me". What the rest of the world thinks is...what they think. I certainly don't come home & peruse the Internet to read about celebrities, bet you don't either! Most people at work, in spite of their saying kudos about being back around horses because they see it's good for me, don't understand that there's joy in the doing of the chores. They can't understand. Alot of so-called "horsey people" don't understand, too.

Ran on here, sorry. Just excited for you & looking forward to the "broadcast"


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I have to comment, since just now had a chance to look better at your recent pics of the kids: that Jesa! At first I just noticed her adjusting her helmet, then looked at the direction of her focus & her little body stance in general... what I saw, is that tiny girl was all "on the horse". I may have "read" too much, but I sure saw it...& maybe she knew she needed to "be there" for the little pardner in back. Ok, might be be being fanciful, but it just struck me....horsewoman in the making, a real one.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Well....I did it! I bought a saddle! I ended up going with the Wintec, the very one I rode in St. Croix!

I sat in SO many saddles today...my bum was literally sore! The girl at the first store was SOOOO helpful. She let me try so many different brands. It came down to a High HOrse (made my Circle Y) and the Wintec, but I alsways seemed to come back to the Wintec.

We went to store #2, and I got even more confuses.:-( Their saddles seemed to feel good, but my seat bone hurt, so nothing seemed 'just right' even the same exact Wintec!

So we ate lunch, headed bck to place #1 and retried the Wintec, as they held it for me....I was iffy again. Tried a few more...and again went right back to the Wintec.

I feel SO bad for my mom and the sales girl. We were back and forth so many times trying the dang saddles. My mom was like, the only thing holding you back is the fact that it's not made of real leather! If it fits and feels good...buy it! :-o I looked at the girl...as she was a third party...she said, it seems like you DO like the Wintec....:? So, I decided to get it.

I mean, I KNOW that I rode in it well in St. Croix. Nearly 2 hours in the saddle and I walked away feeling great. 

It's a 16 inch and a FQHB. BTW, I fit in 17 inch saddles too...my legs are so long the girl said!:lol::lol::lol:

I came home and immediately tried it on him. Seemed to sit nice and even on Jay's back. Took a quick 15-20 minute ride afterwards. I felt GREAT in it! He seemed to do OK too...he was a bit 'alert'....did a little spook with a squeal...nothing he has done before. It was short lived and wondered if it was a bee...or there was a storm brewing and it was windy. Was he grumpy or was it just me? We passed MANY Amish buggies and he held his own well...so hoping it's not the saddle...you know me. WORRY WORRY WORRY. 

I want to ride again tomorrow to get a real feel. I was a bit sore from sitting on so many today....all that lifting of the leg and what not. LOL Only me. 

I have a couple pictures to share to get your opinion. Will try in a bit, my ipad is freezing on me...so I may have to find an alternative.

Be back in a bit.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok got the iPad to work...here it goes....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Seems to be fitting here....

I can also run my fingers down the front easily.


----------



## NickerMaker71

And I finally feel like I FIT! I didn't realize how small the others were until I got that fits me!!!

What domyou think, honestly....I have ten days to,return it.

I put vet wrap,on the stirrups to keep them clean. I will have to do that with the fenders as well tomorrow.

The only thing...I don't feel as close of a contact with these fenders...but once they soften, that may change.

I'm telling ya....this was a nerve racking day! Lol. It's hard to make a choice, but since I had ridden in this particular saddle before....I went with it.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Well....I did it! I bought a saddle! I ended up going with the Wintec, the very one I rode in St. Croix!
> 
> I sat in SO many saddles today...my bum was literally sore! The girl at the first store was SOOOO helpful. She let me try so many different brands. It came down to a High HOrse (made my Circle Y) and the Wintec, but I alsways seemed to come back to the Wintec.
> 
> We went to store #2, and I got even more confuses.:-( Their saddles seemed to feel good, but my seat bone hurt, so nothing seemed 'just right' even the same exact Wintec!
> 
> So we ate lunch, headed bck to place #1 and retried the Wintec, as they held it for me....I was iffy again. Tried a few more...and again went right back to the Wintec.
> 
> I feel SO bad for my mom and the sales girl. We were back and forth so many times trying the dang saddles. My mom was like, the only thing holding you back is the fact that it's not made of real leather! If it fits and feels good...buy it! :-o I looked at the girl...as she was a third party...she said, it seems like you DO like the Wintec....:? So, I decided to get it.
> 
> I mean, I KNOW that I rode in it well in St. Croix. Nearly 2 hours in the saddle and I walked away feeling great.
> 
> It's a 16 inch and a FQHB. BTW, I fit in 17 inch saddles too...my legs are so long the girl said!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I came home and immediately tried it on him. Seemed to sit nice and even on Jay's back. Took a quick 15-20 minute ride afterwards. I felt GREAT in it! He seemed to do OK too...he was a bit 'alert'....did a little spook with a squeal...nothing he has done before. It was short lived and wondered if it was a bee...or there was a storm brewing and it was windy. Was he grumpy or was it just me? We passed MANY Amish buggies and he held his own well...so hoping it's not the saddle...you know me. WORRY WORRY WORRY.
> 
> I want to ride again tomorrow to get a real feel. I was a bit sore from sitting on so many today....all that lifting of the leg and what not. LOL Only me.
> 
> I have a couple pictures to share to get your opinion. Will try in a bit, my ipad is freezing on me...so I may have to find an alternative.
> 
> Be back in a bit.


Great buy!! That finger width is just what Janice would say way ok. You (all) know, that I'm way not experianced, but that saddle looks good! I wonder if Jay wasn't more alert with feeling your excitement & wondering about the saddle? That guy seems very tuned into you Congratulations, have a "good feeling about this jump"!


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Tomorrow is horse Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm not sure what they will have me do but I can be assured of some magic horse breath and coming home smelling like horse! I know the rest of the world sees that as a down side, but me, I love it!
> 
> Good job TJ! I haven't ridden bareback since I was a teen!
> 
> Nothing on the job front yet. I look every day and am still waiting to hear on the ones I applied to. I really don't expect to hear anything now until Aug 1. That's when most of the Admin come back to work.


 Definitely not a down side, but rather, the elixir of life_...._ Have a _wonderful_ day tomorrow!!


----------



## tjtalon

Just a quick note, inbetween exciting saddle purchase of Nicker (way cool!): Janice just called me; she has a big business mtg on this coming Monday morning (another business she has, dang this woman is busy) so she won't be home until 1130a at earliest (this is my scheduled mucking/real lesson day). Well, I don't have to be at work 'till 10a tues, so told her all good. I'll show up regular time, 8a (maybe earlier), do me chore. She said her daughter-in-law will be feeding around 9a, so said I'd like to learn the hay-thing at least (the grain is much more complicated, but want to learn that at some point, too), so maybe can help Melissa, learn, & go back to mucking. Could turn out to be a very interesting HorseMonday next week! Plus, will have my lesson...on who, have no idea.

This all, thinking about it, will lighten my work week head, for sure (as for the Home Front, still UNK & in God's hands, I do believe).

Have to go fix dinner & get to my bedroom w/a book & swamp cooler. Love to all. Good luck, Nicker, with the saddle!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, today was a mixed bag of weather. When we got to the tack store, I was cold. The only thing Ihad in the car was my barn sweatshirt. I pulled it on....AHHH the sweet smell of horse!:lol: I get it!

And ya know???? No one seemed to notice! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

*Guess who I get to work with?*

Ha ha, it seems Daisy is getting fat and needs round pen work. She's a mini donkey and oh so cute! Should be fun.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Please don't try this until Rick sends us the video of him trying it. :lol:


Rick does not need to show himself sliding down the neck and stepping off the front as he has undoubtedly mastered that method of dismounting. What we need is for TJ to video herself in action so we can correct any mistakes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

What Stanley...no comment on the saddle?:shock: I jumped right out of bed this morning wanting to hear you response...and nothing.:-(

Actally, that goes for anyone (except TJ of course. LOL) What are your thoughts? Honest, does it look like it fits?

i'm still hesitiatn because of the synthetic thiing....I know several of you use one. Tell me I'm being silly. It has really good reviews AND I loved it in St. Croix.

Also, you all know i ride all year round. This will be great for all the rain, sleet, hail and snow I travel in. Right? 

I woke up to a cloudless sky and cool. Yesterday's storms have cleared our sky....so I'm up and at 'em to try out the saddle!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I would recommend a couple long rides in this saddle since you have some time.
The difference from a 2 hour ride to a 3 hour ride can be different on one's backside.

Glad the stress is over and you have a new saddle.

I am riding in a saddle I bought 2 years ago, I stared at it for a year in the basement.
Last spring I rigged and adjusted, by summer I actually rode in it.
Now I use it exclusively but I have a rough time with change.
A bad 4 or 5 hour ride can put a hurting on a weekend trip.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Saddle looks fine NM, synthetic nothing wrong there.
It will hold up to weather just fine. Lightweight is also a big plus.
Let us know how you feel after a couple'a hours trip.


----------



## corgi

Nicker, I wouldn't ride in anything but a synthetic saddle. I think the Wintec looks great on Jay.

I like using a lightweight saddle for many reasons, but one big one is less weight on my horse.

I bought my Abetta used and have had it for 5 years and isn't showing much wear at all.

You won't miss a heavy leather saddle, I promise!


----------



## Celeste

The synthetic has its virtues for sure. It is lightweight, weather resistant, and it is extremely easy to stick to it. Something about the texture of the seat makes it "sticky". If it gets dirty, it doesn't really matter. 

I have what looks like that same saddle. I used it for a horse that I used to have that was built similar to your horse. I hope you like it.


----------



## Roadyy

I think Stan has a point about the neck slide. I have done it a dozen or so times in my life so no need to bore you with a properly executed view. We crave entertainment so will wait for the next installment of HorseMonday. It will be the perfect opportunity to try it since Janice will be gone and the daughter will be busy in the hay.


Ladona, I am glad the first step is over and will keep praying for the best outcome for you and yours. Sorry about the crummy ins. news with mum. Hope that works out for the best too.


HP, that mini is cute and looks very playful. Good luck on the job hunt.

Amber and I finally got to bath the horses last evening after working on a few other things. I installed the frames I made for the stall fans and wired up some lights on the zero turn mower for the SIL of the property owner.

Here is the building and installment of the fans. They aren't perfectly even, but do their job. I painted them with rattle can Cold Galvanize.

































































Here are the before and after pics of the lights on the mower. There is one pointed off the left side so he can see how close he is up against a wall or fence with that one. Then two facing forward.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I think Stan has a point about the neck slide. I have done it a dozen or so times in my life so no need to bore you with a properly executed view. We crave entertainment so will wait for the next installment of HorseMonday. It will be the perfect opportunity to try it since Janice will be gone and the daughter will be busy in the hay.


:lol:I will do my best to oblige!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - nice job on the fans and the tractor lights. It must be dry enough there to mow at night? Here the humidity is too high.

Happy Place - I hope your horse Wednesday is awesome. If that little mini-donk goes missing, don't look in my yard. :wink:

Nicker - the saddle looks good. It looks like it fits you and it fits Jay. I wouldn't worry about it being synthetic as there are many pluses. I love my synthetic because it is so light and I can hose it off. My fenders are fabric, so they are nice and flexible and I can feel my horse a little better through them. When I've ridden in other Western saddles, not broke in for me, my knees hurt. The saddle should wear fairly well. It won't be a 50 year saddle, but it should last until you either stop riding or are ready for something different. Enjoy trying it out! I hope it works for you.

New addition. My son is not into horses, but he is a reptile nut. He built a cage for a new reptile months ago and has been looking for a particular lizard for over a year. DH is in Calgary on business and stopped by a reptile shop there and located what seems to be the only one for sale in Canada right now close by. So, he is bringing this little guy home with him this afternoon.








He is a Yellow Ackie Monitor lizard, about a year old. He will grow to be a total of just under 2 feet in length. Ackies are supposed to be highly intelligent, personable and easy to handle. This guy was captive bred and handled since hatching. My son is super excited. I admit I am looking forward to meeting the little guy as well, even if he's not a new pony. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I think the saddle looks good with you on it and Jay under it. It appears to be a good fit for both of you. I wish I could snatch your other saddle for an extra or for Amber to use regularly, but it isn't in my cards at the moment.

Tracey, congrats to the son on the new lizard.


My wife got a call yesterday that her mom's youngest sister passed away. They will likely have the funeral Friday so MIL, kids and she will be heading up Thursday evening after her shift then come back Friday night after the funeral.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy- Sorry to hear of your Wife's Aunt's passing.
I love the fan installation. When I showed, we used to bungee cord box fans to the stall window grates! 

NM- The saddle looks good. Most importantly is how you feel in it and how Jay moves under it. I switched from a NICE leather close contact saddle to a 
synthetic western endurance saddle (abetta) and didn't look back. It's easy to clean off and doesn't matter if it gets wet in rain or snow.

I'm leaving in 2 hours for horse time! Woo Hoo so psyched!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks everyone!

Well, I rode for around an hour this monirng. Saddles DO differ on a manican versus a real horse.:lol::lol: I even think horse to horse.

Anyway, the saddle worked well for Jay. I took him on the more 'rugged' terraine I have here. I feel he rode better with the WIDE tree going down hills.

I felt good too...BUT....b/c there isn't much of a swell on that saddle, I felt like I was teetering forward. My seatbone felt GOOD when done, but my lower back is twinged, and still feel it a bit now...I think from teetering.

So, I got home and called the tack shop. they remember3ed me, :lol::shock: and I had them send me saddle #2. i liked how the seat felt, but wasn't sure if it 'confined' me too much....now I see maybe I need more of a swell. When I look at my sisters, it has a slight swell....ugh If only her saddle was bigger!

#2 is a High Horse Trail Saddle - HOping I get it tomorrow or the next day to try....then can compare better.

Here's a pic

Corgi, crossing finger for you! We are interviewing for a 6th position. They asked me to come in tomorrow and watch a perspective teacher teach a lesson. Can't wait!!

Roaddy, sorry about the death in the family.

HP, have fun!!!!!

Koolio, that thing is cool looking! How big is it now? Looks huge in the picture.

TJ, I'm confused...were there not any stirrups on that pad? Did you just kinda slide off like a sack of potatoes?:lol:


----------



## corgi

I have never ridden in a bareback pad with stirrups. I was told they are very unsafe. And yes, Nicker, you do sort of just slide off with nothing to put your weight into. Very awkward!

Nicker, with my leased horse with no withers, I did feel like i was sliding forward so I had to use a styrofoam bump up pad under the saddle to give me some height in the front.

That being said...I am a big fan of High Horse saddles too!

Well......


I got offered the job!!!

Not doing a happy dance yet because I am not totally satiisfied with some of the conditions. Don't get me wrong..the salary they are offering is a huge increase, but short of what I wanted. Also, while my sick leave will transfer, my 5 weeks of vacation will not so they are checking with HR to see if there is anything they can do to make the offer a little better.

I have never played hardball before and I am not comfortable with it. I feel like i am going to throw up. No lunch for me today.

I will accept the job. I know i will, but not "needing" the job and being happy where I am presently means that I need to be 100% sure I want to make the move and have a longer commute. I know that's not a luxury a lot of people have when looking for a new job.

But now I am sitting here waiting...again. And I hate waiting.


----------



## Roadyy

Do you not realize how much fun you could have playing hard ball when there is nothing to loose? AS much as you would like the new job and pay, you don't have to have it and your current job is not in jeopardy as they have already stated they hope you do not get/take the job.

Have fun with it and the demands you expect to be waiting on you up to and including a parking spot closest to the entrance. Recliner next to the AC and sand around your desk up to the chalk board.

Ok, so the recliner may be exaggerating, but throw something out there and see if it sticks.lol It will make for some great conversations later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well, Corgi, good luck with the decision...nice decision to have to make!

M had an interview for our 6th grade position. Said it went OK. I seriously think they want to put a man back in that position. We try to have one man and woman per grade level. I don't know if she has a shot. She's interviewed with us beofre, they know I recommend her highly....but as I've told you all before, not aways a good communiator.:?

Why do my DH and I have a good marriage????? We pass each other coming and going through the door! :rofl: Seems that is all we have been doing lately...


----------



## corgi

I accepted the job!!!!!!!!

HR came back with an offer I couldn't refuse. Woohoo! Happy Dance time!

Rick, you were right. Playing hardball when you don't have anything to lose is the right thing to do. I was really worried that I had blown it.

Pending School Board approval Monday night, I will begin Aug. 1. 

Not broadcasting the news on facebook or anywhere else yet. Need to get the school board approval (just a formality) and contract signed before it is "official" official but I have told my supervisors and have formally accepted the offer. Outside of my bosses, immediate family and best friend, you all are the only other ones to know.

Thanks for your support over the last month. You really are a great bunch of people!

HP- crossing my fingers for you. And I Hope Horse Wednesday went well for you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Just think *Koolio* this monitor could grow up to be a big boy.
Like 8 foot and 80 lbs. :shock:
















A friend of mine had a 5 foot asian water monitor, what a nightmare.
Friendly critter, loved people, would stretch out with you on the couch.
Even used a litter box, large box though.
When the air came out of the registers for the A/C it would pull off cover and go climbing through the duct work in the house. Always medicating some cut from the duct work adventures.


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi: Awesome news! 
Nothing wrong with hardball, especially when you get to hit one out of the park.


----------



## texasgal

Yay corgi! Congrats.

Nicker, that trail saddle looks like the one my husband ride in. He loves it.


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Corgi!! Great news on your new job!

Nicker - good luck on the next saddle.

Roadyy - sending my condolences regarding your wife's aunt.

MR - the monitor my son is getting is a dwarf which means it should top out at 2 feet in total length. DH is on his way home with the critter right now. DS is vibrating. :lol:

It is hot here today! Temps say 28 C but feels like 31 (that is nearly 90 F). Tonight we are expecting "severe thunderstorms". I rode Koolio this morning early and as always, he was a gem. This afternoon I went to visit a friend and we went for a trail ride on her horses around her acreage. With a breeze, it was a beautiful day for a ride. Summers here are fantastic!

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Northernstar

Hay folks! Haven't been on much the past few days, but have been having wonderfully cool weather/horse/husband/hiking time.....

DS's left on Sunday after awesome family time for the 4th (after awesome DH hiking time on Lake Superior!)

Monday was our wedding anniversary, and as tradition, I gingerly bring out items stored away from the reception table and buy a small round cake. When DH gets home we have our 'wedding reception' all over again with champagne.... 

_"On this day I marry my friend"......_ *Printed on the bottom of our program 

Had a Cedar Waxwing alight on the paddock fence the other morning, and it was a big treat!


Hand walked Sugar and Laney for over a mile each this a.m., and chose to leave Star as she has quite a chunk that has chipped from a front hoof presently-she had a nasty stone bruise last Sept., and I had to soak and treat the abscess until it healed in December.... a long few months, but what's a mother to do? Nurse it back to health with tender loving care.

After hand walking, I put everyone back and went for a nice 2.5 mile trek on the N Country Trail (picks up very nearby)... Took a nice photo coming back of a stand of Eastern Hemlock for Auntie Ellen 

So pleased to see many nice things coming about for everyone!! 

Now, as is my habit, I'll commence hijacking with a few recent photos, then off to feed the horses and myself- already made sure DH is well fed after a long day


----------



## SueC

Hi all, just enjoying reading at the moment. Congratulations Ladona :clap: - and "I see you" NS, bet nice photos about to be posted! I'll do an update soon. With photos. Very busy with building, horses and new job; kind of "talked out" - and cut three sets of donkey hooves in one afternoon recently, all being good and enjoying their "Ferrari feet"...


----------



## Northernstar

Our state of MI has a "Log Cabin Day" every year, and here is a selfie I took while in a nearby favorite - circa 1857


----------



## Northernstar

An exterior view showing the dove tail chinking - This is the Hessler Cabin- the husband was Canadian, and the wife was from Ireland - apparently they were one of the 1st settlers in the area.


----------



## Northernstar

Hand walking Sugar today


----------



## Northernstar

Then Laney's turn - all 3 girls are keenly alert to the fact we are in 'many wild animals lurking about' country.... I have to patiently walk/ride them in increments due that fact


----------



## Northernstar

Then back to Star, who was obviously sulking to have missed out on a good walk, but perked up with extra carrots and kisses


----------



## Northernstar

Last but not least, Eastern Hemlocks from today's hike, complete with a giant white pine just for our 'Auntie Ellen' 

Already late for night feed, but I think I'll be forgiven.... God bless to all in their horse/nature/life adventures


----------



## SueC

Love that cabin!  Similar to one we stayed in at Cradle Mountain National Park once.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...onOkQXfqoGgCw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=959&bih=482


----------



## corgi

Rick, in my excitement, I forgot your sad news. I am so sorry to hear about DW's aunt. Sending prayers...


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I'm confused...were there not any stirrups on that pad? Did you just kinda slide off like a sack of potatoes?:lol:


Nope. No stirrups.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> I accepted the job!!!!!!!!
> 
> HR came back with an offer I couldn't refuse. Woohoo! Happy Dance time!
> 
> Rick, you were right. Playing hardball when you don't have anything to lose is the right thing to do. I was really worried that I had blown it.
> 
> Pending School Board approval Monday night, I will begin Aug. 1.
> 
> Not broadcasting the news on facebook or anywhere else yet. Need to get the school board approval (just a formality) and contract signed before it is "official" official but I have told my supervisors and have formally accepted the offer. Outside of my bosses, immediate family and best friend, you all are the only other ones to know.
> 
> Thanks for your support over the last month. You really are a great bunch of people!
> 
> HP- crossing my fingers for you. And I Hope Horse Wednesday went well for you.


Wonderful news, Ladona! Very happy for you


----------



## Roadyy

No worries, Ladona. I almost forgot to mention it while responding to posts.

Tj, I always ride bareback without pads. Guess its a guy thing not to need them woman items. Lol

SueC, glad to see you posting as I was wondering why you weren't posting and just lurking.

NS, great picks and sounds like you had a great week with kids too.

I am uploading a video to yt from this evening at the barn and hope to get it done and posted for ya'll soon.


Then again maybe not. Got 47% uploaded and my phone decided it was time to be updated and restarted my phone. Now it is 49% updated so I can't even go back to uploading the video til that is done. Wowzer


----------



## Happy Place

*Donkey Wednesday report!*

I had a great time at the barn tonight. Got to exercise Daisy the donkey. I found out that I am more stubborn than a donkey!:lol: I helped out with a few lessons and then mostly groomed and tacked. It was low key and very relaxing. I walked a ton though! I was a side walker for one lesson and just when I was thinking "whew, I am getting tired" the instructor said that everyone was going out on a "trail ride". This entailed walking along side a horse, up and down hills in the freshly mowed hay fields. it was a lot more walking than I am used to but my knee held out well and I was happy with that. I'm officially going to be an exercise rider and level 4 handler. That means they will use me to do ground work with the horses that need a tune up. Level 1 is beginner and 4 is most experienced, so I was happy with that appraisal! I'm going back on Friday morning when I will get to actually ride. woohoo!

Corgi, So happy for you! Women more often than not have a hard time asking for what they are worth. You did great, way to go!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I had a great time at the barn tonight. Got to exercise Daisy the donkey. I found out that I am more stubborn than a donkey!:lol: I helped out with a few lessons and then mostly groomed and tacked. It was low key and very relaxing. I walked a ton though! I was a side walker for one lesson and just when I was thinking "whew, I am getting tired" the instructor said that everyone was going out on a "trail ride". This entailed walking along side a horse, up and down hills in the freshly mowed hay fields. it was a lot more walking than I am used to but my knee held out well and I was happy with that. I'm officially going to be an exercise rider and level 4 handler. That means they will use me to do ground work with the horses that need a tune up. Level 1 is beginner and 4 is most experienced, so I was happy with that appraisal! I'm going back on Friday morning when I will get to actually ride. woohoo!
> 
> Corgi, So happy for you! Women more often than not have a hard time asking for what they are worth. You did great, way to go!


Way cool, HP! Oh, that was a lot of walking, glad your knee cooperated. Level 4, congratulations!


----------



## Stan

Its been a tiring couple of days with the bad weather. No power for a day and a half. Last night I expected the power to be off for a couple of days due to the damage to the lines all over Northland. So In to town and brought a new gas bottle filled it up and home. Got out the camping lights (only just thought about them) candles the night before:shock: So set up gas burners for cooking, stoked up the fire to boil water so SWMBO can have a wash. I just stood out in the rain. Light the gas burner for the chops and the darn light come on. Power had arrived. 
Great news on the job Ladonna
Sorry about the family member Rick.

Saddle. Nickers the only thing that is important is how your butt fits the saddle and how it fits the horse. He is a wide tree and any thing less would be a problem. I did think it was a little flat in the seat but the new one looks like it might fit you better. I'm not a fan of using pads to fill out a saddle to put a backward slope. To me it appears that the extra padding could put pressure on the withers on a long ride and could also have pressure spots at the front and rear of the bars with less pressure in the middle unless the pad is designed to fill out the gaps. I have not seen such a saddle pad so its also a question for me as well as a thought on fitting. I guess I'm a fan of having the saddle fit without aids, but Parelli have a pump up saddle pad designed to fill in the gaps. Has anyone tried one. 
150 mils of rain this week floods every where. Vehicles washed off roads roofs gone.
Time to cook dinner SWMBO is not making a move, must be my turn to cook again.


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations HP. Sounds like you are made a great impression on them and the horses. Not to mention yourself! Can't wait to read more of your adventures just like we do Terry's.


Stan, maybe should have pulled a breaker so the power stayed off then you could offer to wash SWMBO's back and keep the low lit mood going another evening for your enjoyment.


Ok, I finally got the video uploaded so I will share it along with a couple of pics that will make MN17 smile.



















Video


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> SueC, glad to see you posting as I was wondering why you weren't posting and just lurking.


That's me, lurking! ;-)

I don't know, I seem to have temporarily run out of things to say. I mean, that doesn't happen very often! :rofl:

I like your new avatar photo.

Totally different topic: Here's a half-grown wombat we met a while ago at a wildlife rescue centre.


----------



## SueC

And this, folks, is an echidna we met on a trail walk in Victoria. It quickly started its submarine routine:


----------



## SueC

And this is my favourite Australian animal at Cradle Mountain:


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you and just so you know...you are welcome to lurk in my camp anytime.


How big will a wombat get? Weight and size wise?

Was that one born in captivity or are they that docile any ways?


----------



## SueC

That one was in the pouch when the mother got killed on the road. Raised at the centre for re-release. They had named it "Nugget"! It was about half grown. They get quite large, like a big pit bull. In the wild they can be quite wary. Once we were on the Shadow Lake circuit in Tasmania, in the snow, and there was a very shy wombat on the path in front of us. It made growly/snuffly noises until it found a side track where it felt safe from us. Very memorable experience. We have no wombats in WA. Allegedly there are echidnas here, but so rare I've never seen them out in the bush.


----------



## SueC

Have a look here if you've never seen a showjumping cow before:

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/showjumping-cow-444490/#post5770730


----------



## Eole

> Have a look here if you've never seen a showjumping cow before


 *NM*, can you imagine shopping a saddle for THAT???

*Roaddy*, the video of ground work is very cool, you've got your horse's respect for sure.

Corgi: CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:There's your happy dance, you so deserve it.

*Sue*, I'm Learning about wombats, totally unknown creature to me. Cradle Montain looks spectacular. Is it far from where you live?

*HP*, sounds like a nice place to volunteer and they seem to appreciate your skills. That donkey is so cute.

*Ellen*, where are you? How's the knee?

*Stan*, power off is annoying, but candlelight dinner and fireplace burning can set a romantic mood. But here, we have an old generator for power failure, and the noise-vibration is enough to kill any thought of romance...

Day off, sunny and cool. Just had a 2 hours ride on Alizé to explore a new trail. She's a true 4X4, as we went over, under and through branches of a poorly maintained trail. I ask her to push through the obstacles, and she does. Glad I had sunglasses and a helmet, those tree limbs were bad. I love my mare. 
Short break in the wild. We followed some moose tracks down to the water.


----------



## SueC

Nathalie, isn't Alize looking gorgeous! ...I have Arabian deficiency ATM. One day I will fix this.

It's a 5-hour flight to Tasmania and we've been there four times in the last eight years. Last time we drove and stayed 4 months - Brett had a portable job, and I found some work, so extended bushwalks and exploring. There is a car ferry from Melbourne to Devonport and you're on it all night to get there.

where _is_ Ellen? She's into gardening and would appreciate these tulips:


















This is at a tulip farm, really pretty!


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Have a look here if you've never seen a showjumping cow before:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/showjumping-cow-444490/#post5770730


 I saw that on youtube a year or so ago... apparently that girl wants a horse so very badly, so she finally threw up her hands and trained that cow! So many horses @ rescues needing homes - I wish she could adopt one! Nonetheless, she's done something _so cool_ until then


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> *NM*, can you imagine shopping a saddle for THAT???
> 
> *Roaddy*, the video of ground work is very cool, you've got your horse's respect for sure.
> 
> Corgi: CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:There's your happy dance, you so deserve it.
> 
> *Sue*, I'm Learning about wombats, totally unknown creature to me. Cradle Montain looks spectacular. Is it far from where you live?
> 
> *HP*, sounds like a nice place to volunteer and they seem to appreciate your skills. That donkey is so cute.
> 
> *Ellen*, where are you? How's the knee?
> 
> *Stan*, power off is annoying, but candlelight dinner and fireplace burning can set a romantic mood. But here, we have an old generator for power failure, and the noise-vibration is enough to kill any thought of romance...
> 
> Day off, sunny and cool. Just had a 2 hours ride on Alizé to explore a new trail. She's a true 4X4, as we went over, under and through branches of a poorly maintained trail. I ask her to push through the obstacles, and she does. Glad I had sunglasses and a helmet, those tree limbs were bad. I love my mare.
> Short break in the wild. We followed some moose tracks down to the water.


 _Gorgeous_ land there, Eole!! Reminds me exactly of N MI! Alize is a lovely horse to be sure..... Tres Beaucoup


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> And this is my favourite Australian animal at Cradle Mountain:


 _Beautiful _hiking country!!! And such a very 'Gilbert Blythe-like' congenial smile there, Sue! I know for a fact our DH's would get along _splendidly_


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Nope. No stirrups.



I ride in only 2 ways - bareback on Sugar, (sometimes on Star) or with my favorite lightweight Fels Bach English saddle, (also have a Cortina)..... 

_I dismount the same way regardless_ - swing the right leg over the horse's back, hold both legs straight and land solidly on the ground. Always on the near side. That's how I was taught, and have never done differently. Works well!


----------



## SueC

We were taught to vault off by putting both hands on the front of the saddle, swinging both legs backwards, and clicking our heels together like in The Wizard of Oz over the horse's rear while sailing down and then landing on both feet. I kind of think it helps to have learnt it in childhood and have it become routine then.

We need a TARDIS, NS. Would do some companionable hiking in great places!


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> I ride in only 2 ways - bareback on Sugar, (sometimes on Star) or with my favorite lightweight Fels Bach English saddle, (also have a Cortina).....
> 
> _I dismount the same way regardless_ - swing the right leg over the horse's back, hold both legs straight and land solidly on the ground. Always on the near side. That's how I was taught, and have never done differently. Works well!


I know how to dismount. I was sharing an awkward moment that I encountered, because I thought it was funny.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Once the chameleon circuit is broken this is what we are stuck with.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally caught up w/ everyone!. The party last night was wonderful, we had a monsoon going full blast, finally. It usually splits & goes right around us & we are left high & dry! So, I have finally mentioned my Aussie saddle that I will put up for sale. Rick- I may try to email a picture to you so you can help me got it on the thread or the tack sale thread. I also have a new headstall & bit that I need to put together & get sold. It is a reddish leather w/ a pretty cool skull curb bit.

So sorry to hear of your Aunts' passing Rick.

LaDonna-that is great news on the job & you getting a to play hard ball w/them. You rock!

Hope you get a saddle that both You & Jay really like-NM-that is so important but I hae been very lucky in that dept!

Time for me to get some dinner I'll think I'll have a chicken salad sandwich DHhad one & said it was very good- & the whole grain bread I'm putting it on is so very fresh!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> I know how to dismount. I was sharing an awkward moment that I encountered, because I thought it was funny.


We all have awkward dismounts from time to time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> We all have awkward dismounts from time to time.


Amen sister! Tonight I was trying a saddle loaned to me by M. Her girth strap was made of a nylon...seemed slippy, but didn't think much of it...until the dismount when the WHOLE saddle came with me!:shock: Now THAT would have been a sight! I landed on my feet, but the saddle was hanging off Jay's side. :shock::lol::lol:

Thank gosh he's such a good boy cause I had to awkwardly uncinch him to scootch it back on his back. He just stood there like a champ.:lol:

Needless to say, I'm switching that out to a leather strap tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

NickerMaker71 said:


> Amen sister! Tonight I was trying a saddle loaned to me by M. Her girth strap was made of a nylon...seemed slippy, but didn't think much of it...until the dismount when the WHOLE saddle came with me!:shock: Now THAT would have been a sight! I landed on my feet, but the saddle was hanging off Jay's side. :shock::lol::lol:
> 
> Thank gosh he's such a good boy cause I had to awkwardly uncinch him to scootch it back on his back. He just stood there like a champ.:lol:
> 
> Needless to say, I'm switching that out to a leather strap tomorrow!:thumbsup:


My saddle came with a nylon cinch strap and I could not get it to hold at all. I promptly replaced it with leather.

I'm going back to the barn tomorrow morning. After that I am going to a seminar on job seeking for people over 50!! Today I was at a resume writing seminar and will be redoing my resume. I have an appointment next Tuesday for someone to review my new one for me. I learned a lot. My resume was too old and traditional. Online applications changes the whole ballgame. If you don't have enough keywords, your resume doesn't even get picked out for review. :-(. Lots to do but I am optimistic.


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, so good to hear from you. I think of you so much. I'd love to buy some of your tack, for "future reference", but am sure it will all go to people who will have fine use for it all. Hope your dinner did nicely, & you get a good night's sleep. I so wish I could come see you, since you're not so far away, just to say hello.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, much luck HP!


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> We all have awkward dismounts from time to time.


It's the unscheduled dismounts that you really have to avoid! :lol:


----------



## SueC

Koolio: :rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio said:


> It's the unscheduled dismounts that you really have to avoid! :lol:


Darlin, just because it wasn't on your schedule doesn't always mean it wasn't scheduled. Bwahahaha



Last night was bachelor night here so what do I do? I work on the horse trailer, put some led lights on my riding mower, ordered meat lovers hand tossed pizza and flick the old western premium channel.


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> ...I am going to a seminar on job seeking for people over 50!! Today I was at a resume writing seminar and will be redoing my resume. I have an appointment next Tuesday for someone to review my new one for me. I learned a lot. My resume was too old and traditional. Online applications changes the whole ballgame. If you don't have enough keywords, your resume doesn't even get picked out for review. :-(. Lots to do but I am optimistic.


HP, I'm going to share with you some of my own experiences with being in a 40+ job hunting situation. What happened to me is that I was a science educator until five years ago, when a virus damaged one of the nerves to my voice box. It took half a year before I could reliably hold quiet conversations again and then, just through the humanity of the casual teaching coordinator of a local private grammar school, I was put on his casual team for 1-3 days a week so I could work on my good days. This worked exceptionally well for me - I did it for three years, and in the classes he put me on, I could still utilise a lot of my university teaching and research background, and really get to know the students well. Also pay wise it was not too bad.

Then he got a headmastership at another school, and the new relief coordinator stopped calling all the women on the previous casual team, basically making the men fulltime. Shame for us and nothing we could do about it - gender discrimination laws can't be applied to casual work because it's too hard to prove, and because it's casual work. So suddenly my husband and I were sitting on a single average income in the middle of building the house.

That wasn't so bad, because we had planned for unfavourable work scenarios for myself and kept our building budget and resulting mortgage low enough to service from just one average salary. But then I had a major road accident where someone who wasn't watching slammed into the back of my car doing 140km/h when I was turning off the highway into our access road. I then had a back injury when we were supposed to start plastering our house. We called in a contractor who turned out to be a contractor from hell. His plastering was shoddy and we had a disagreement on the work site, and then he tried to charge us twice what he had quoted for unfinished work. We refused to pay him - when the plaster dried it was falling off the walls. We asked him to take us to court over it. Then our building site got burgled, guess who - walked off with all our cedar French doors and tools and other contractors' tools. We had building insurance but were left around $10K out of pocket. 

Then the guy tried to take us to court anyway - unsuccessfully, but it was still a stressful experience, especially since forensics were >95% sure he had burgled us (investigating police not interested, however), and other people came out of the woodwork telling us similar stories about him and that he was basically psycho. During the burglary, our horse feed got poisoned, our mattress slashed and the guy went through our paint rags bin and strung up all my underpants all over the house. (Just recently, we were contacted by another unfortunate woman owner builder who dealt with this guy and she said he ended up threatening her with a fishing knife and beating up her house mate, but when they tried to press assault charges, the police charged her housemate instead for defending himself in his own home with pepper spray. She said he also left a suitcase full of sex toys at her house.)

And in the middle of all this, my husband was made redundant from the graphic design/computer programming position he had held for 14 years because work ran out, and suddenly we were both on the unemployment heap in a small town with few opportunities. What followed was more than half a year that was totally demoralising and humiliating. My husband started picking up casual work in medical administration pretty quickly and got a gig taking photo finishes at the local races, but at first it wasn't enough, and nobody was looking at employing me. What do you do with a 40+ professional educator who can't speak properly anymore but has never done any other kind of work except with farming and educating horses?

That's why we were building the B&B in the first place, as security for me. Meanwhile though I had a mortifying six months, under the magnifying glass of the unemployment branch, and with exactly two short stints at training in a bookshop (squeaky voice, other applicants, work petered out) and then working for an inappropriate and misogynistic funeral director, until I confronted him (politely but firmly) on his unacceptable behaviour towards myself and another female employee (sexual innuendo is inappropriate in a workplace), and, of course, never got called in again.

The unemployment office then wanted me to undertake "life skills" training, which I had taught myself to unacademic middle school students in my professional career. I asked to be allowed to undertake useful community volunteer work instead so I would use my precious time in a way that would actually be of some benefit (because I was super busy trying to finish this house and B&B so we could open our business and get income that way). They were getting really difficult about that one, when thankfully a person I had talked to who specialised in disability employment (since I had just been assessed as having an occupational disability) connected me with a community disability care group, with whom I am now working 2-3 days a week.

It's not work that draws on my professional background, but you know, it is fitting in well with our lives and I am starting to really enjoy it. The young woman I am currently supporting has a wonderful attitude, and what she's living with really puts my own problems in proper perspective. I think it's an honour to be on her team and to help her with her quality of life. Oh and she loves horses! 

Life is funny sometimes, but things are really starting to work out for us again at last. We've even bought those rear tyres last week - finances had been super tight, but my first salary has just come in. My husband is now doing 4-5 days a week in medical administration, and 3 of them are permanent days already. My work is still casual but the vibes are good, and could go permanent part-time in the not too distant future, pending some reviews.

I'm telling this story because we have come through a massive storm over the past two years where we were battered on so many fronts, and the waters are now getting calm again. The house is very nearly done and things are falling into place. I am spending a bit more money on hair dye these days but I can breathe again. So I think that for you too, things are going to work themselves out, even if you do have the misfortune to be going through a greater than usual share of unpleasant experiences in the interim.

Best wishes to you, and to everyone here with their personal journeys.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I had a FULL day yesterday, so only peeked in and went to bed.

It was a FANTASTIC day too!

Went out to the school to sit in on an interview. It was quite interesting. I love watching other people teach. The guy was OK...we have 5 more to watch on Wednesday. I'm so happy i am involved with this. Unfortunately M did not get a second interview...but unfortunately, I didn't think she would...intuition told me so....

The school was a hive of buzzing bees, fun to see so many people and tlak to people besides my mom, DH and the horses! LOL I LOVE having professional conversations about teaching. Got me revvd up!:wink:

After that I went to M's for lunch. Took a change of clothes to sit in her saddles. She surprised me with trying them on a HORSE!!! it's a little 4 yo she's been working for a guy. She's gaited, not sure what kind....but OH MY for a little girl, her walk reminded me of my 17 HH thoroughbred!

I wanted to 'test my body' on her saddles, so I asked if she trotted. Yes, she does, but she raks, tracks, whatever it is you gaited people do.....

OH MY TJ...you got something to look forward to there....:shock: I got her to rak/trak and M was laughing SO hard b/c apparently there were foreign noises coming from my mouth.:rofl::rofl: Dear lord! That is a WEIRD feeling!!!!:shock::lol:

Remember people, I'm primarily a western pleasure gal. Even got jay giving me the 'western pleasrue jog' so I am used to very little movement. YIKES! :lol:

After that she took me to see what her DH does for a living and I got to run a BULLDOZER!!! What fun, but very intimidating!!!

Mom called within this time frame and said saddle #2 arrived!

So after trying three saddles of M's, all very different feel, i chose one and took it home.

Unpacked the High horse, wrapped it up so it didnt' get dirty and off we wnet....1/2 way down the rode, I turned back. It made me feel off center to the right.:-( The bumm was OH SO comfy, but the twist is that like my other Circle Y and I lean to the right.

No time to waste as i have M's saddle too!

Saddle up, seems to fit Jay. It is a bit longer that what I am used to, so am worried it's a hair long. His sweat marks were nice and even though!

Rode for a good hour and continually thought...this feels GOOD! I got off (a true test) and felt GOOD....finished chores still felt GOOD....this morning, still feel GOOD!:wink:

She's allowing me to keep it for a while to try. If it works out, we will swap my Circle Y for this one!

I'll post pics! See what you think.


----------



## NickerMaker71

M's saddle. 

According to the sweat marks, I can slide it up a tad.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I really like how this saddle put me in position.

After the hour I did feel my seat-bones, but I felt them both, so that makes me think that just maybe with my condition I will have to pad my butt no matter what. As long as i don't tilt sideways or forward, it seems to work! (I"m just asking for a _few_ things!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

I guess if I tire of teaching, I could bulldoze! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Now to you guys....

Corgi, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so happy for you, and the fact you got the 'goods' too!:wink: yippee! When do you get to move into your new office?

Roaddy, loving the new head gear!!:wink: Made me smile!

OH, forgot! How about awkward MOUNTS? I usually use a step of some sort to get on Jay's back, but last night i was over at the house talking to mom so I just 'attempted' to hop up......

Well....apparently I need to lose a little weight, b/c this fat a$$ blew out a stirrup!:rofl::rofl: When I went to get on, the whole bottom of the stirrup popped off! There I stood with a broken stirrup in my hand! Mom came out of the house and said...what in the world did _you_ do?:lol: 

So...back to the barn I trudged to grab another stirrup off one of my saddles. :lol::lol:

Really cool morning, so off I go to ride again. My sister is coming into town, so we'll go see dad together. She likes me to go with her. She'll be shocked at how bad he's declined. I guess he's fallen two more times since I've been there and his DW said he was chewing on his 'bib' at dinner!:shock: OH MY this disease if increasing very quickly! :-(

WHere is Ellen? I hope she's not in the hospital with those knees or blood clots!:shock:

Have a great day everyone!

Ride strong!


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, if we are going to tell fat jokes then I'll spill mine. I was using an older saddle that was in questionable condition, but was the only one available I could fit in the seat of. Leaned forward as I stood up in the stirrup and just before the swinging of the right leg the fender strap broke at the buckle thread. I came slamming back down to the ground still in the forward leaning position which caused me to meet the side of the seat on the saddle with m face. That, of course, slammed me backwards and caused me to try to run backwards to catch my balance. As you might have guessed there was a fresh pile of poo just about 3 feet behind me that caused my feet to continue in one direction as my upper body went the opposite. There I lay on two other dry patties looking up at my wife, daughter and MIL laughing hysterically at what they were witness to. I gather what was left of my pride and working muscles to walk over to the horse and remove the saddle before turning them loose for the evening. I think he was walking away with a smirk too as I'm sure he told that story to his pasture mates over a tall trough of cold water.


Don't use old tack to stick a mount with.


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- Hope you found your saddle & being able to just swap is a real plus! Try it on a longer ride, too!

Saddles are next on my sales agenda & pads, too, But they are all small, although one-is ridden be me 6'2" hubby. It has a very high back & I put some fancy star work metal pieces on it just before I left CA. I don't like the cinch bar though.

Anyway, the disease is on the move a bit, so may be on a little less, but am still hanging in there!
Kathy C.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Ok, if we are going to tell fat jokes then I'll spill mine. I was using an older saddle that was in questionable condition, but was the only one available I could fit in the seat of. Leaned forward as I stood up in the stirrup and just before the swinging of the right leg the fender strap broke at the buckle thread. I came slamming back down to the ground still in the forward leaning position which caused me to meet the side of the seat on the saddle with m face. That, of course, slammed me backwards and caused me to try to run backwards to catch my balance. As you might have guessed there was a fresh pile of poo just about 3 feet behind me that caused my feet to continue in one direction as my upper body went the opposite. There I lay on two other dry patties looking up at my wife, daughter and MIL laughing hysterically at what they were witness to. I gather what was left of my pride and working muscles to walk over to the horse and remove the saddle before turning them loose for the evening. I think he was walking away with a smirk too as I'm sure he told that story to his pasture mates over a tall trough of cold water.
> 
> 
> Don't use old tack to stick a mount with.



If ya haven't been humbled by a horse....you haven't spent enough time in the saddle.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks CCG, me too!

Took a 2 1/2 hour trail ride today. Tried the toughest terrain I have around here. Wnated to test Jays back and my butt!:lol:

We both rode really well. I didn't scootch in my saddle at all except the last 10 minutes...and it wasn't even b/c of my bad side. Just stiffness from sitting so long....who wouldn't right?

Of course the true test is the dismount and hours later....knock on wood....as of right now, I am still feeling limber!:thumbsup:

Jay had a nice long roll after the ride, so I htink he likes it too!:lol:

Here's a pic of the two of us in it.

OH, notice the new fly mask....got it while at tack store. Since he doesn't mind the masks out in the field, throught I would try it.....works well.


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> I know how to dismount. I was sharing an awkward moment that I encountered, because I thought it was funny.


 tj, I hope you didn't think I was trying to enamor you with my superb equestrianism!! haha

I hadn't time to read all the previous posts, so truly thought you were asking for tips on dismounting bareback- also threw in about my saddles, (bought used from Laney & Sugar's previous owner for a pittance) because I thought everyone was sharing about their saddles.... 

All intentions with a friendly spirit, I promise!


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> We were taught to vault off by putting both hands on the front of the saddle, swinging both legs backwards, and clicking our heels together like in The Wizard of Oz over the horse's rear while sailing down and then landing on both feet. I kind of think it helps to have learnt it in childhood and have it become routine then.
> 
> We need a TARDIS, NS. Would do some companionable hiking in great places!


 Your Tardis sounds uber cool, Sue! Would it pick us up in the early a.m., allow us to hike all day, but bring us back in time for the night feed? If so, I'm in! Would _love_ to hike that area behind your DH!!

Then our turn to take you to some superb waterfalls on Lake Superior... 

You Aussies have a unique invention there!


----------



## Northernstar

*A Scare, A Bear, and A Snake.....*

Had a wee little scare yesterday, but jumped right on it - (has nothing to do with the bear)

Prior to my hitching up on this thread again during the winter, Star had a horrible stone bruise/abscess that began in Sept., and it took 2x's/day Epsom soaks, 2 grams Bute per day, and very expensive (but worth every cent!) therapedic Soft Ride boots recommended by the Vet. to get her sound again, _which didn't occur until December 22nd..... _Deep snow began in early Nov., mind you... 

Fast forward to the other night when I posted photos of the 3 mares - Star looked 'sullen' as her worst hoof from last yr was too chipped for my comfort and didn't get a good walk. Well, she was actually in pain, and yesterday a.m. going out to do the feed/chores, she had her head way low and walking like a 'drunken sailor'.... Aha moment!!! I jumped on it- bute, soaked both fronts after picking hooves, (wondered if I really saw a stone pop out, or was it there in the sand?) Watched her like a hawk, and improvement was showing by the night feed (shortly after I logged off last night)

Relief!!! This a.m., she had her head high, happy eyes, pranced to the fence like nothing had happened.... _I can't tell you how grateful I was!_ Having never had a major injury, I wouldn't wish last fall/winter's spell on my worst enemy! Like seeing your child in pain every day. (Those Soft Ride boots _were the ticket_, however!!!!!)

Now, as for the bear - I had a quick errand to do, and driving down a quiet paved highway (no traffic here) on the way to buy a newspaper, a huge black bear bounded across the road about 20 yds in front of me. Nothing new in these parts, but it's been a while since I've had one that close! Too fast to get a photo  Never underestimate their speed, folks, as _it's true_ _to not run in a bear encounter!_

Then I came home (with newspaper!) and the horses were eager to get out into some grass... I changed in a grubby shirt (horsey kisses always leave much loved stains, eh?) I walked them to the front of the house to graze while I stood under a jack pine for shade - very quiet, everyone happy, until Sugar just stood still, the Laney mimicked... Star grazed on. I thought Sugar had to poo, but after a minute I saw a movement under a small pine next to me... just a cute little eastern hognose! Obviously, Sugar saw it long before, and stood like a soldier. I stretched my camera phone out and got a photo as I remembered her previous owner said she doesn't like snakes. The little cutie even tried it's typical 'I'm going to scare you with my figure 8 show' before going off to hide in a sandy hole under the tree.

I'd say there's nary a dull moment here at 'The Lodge'


----------



## Northernstar

P.S. The bear and snake were today....

Here's a photo of Star yesterday standing in buckets of Epsom salt. She's a good girl, and understands everything like I've never witnessed before in a horse.... 









* Not intended as a Kodak moment, mind you- She was in pain. Does look more like something from a carnival mirror @ this angle, however. When I checked her hooves this morning, she lifted both right away as if to say, "See Mom? All better!" I said, "Thank you Star!" and she gave me her wonderful 'neck hug' immediately.


----------



## Northernstar

Now, before I ruin my reputation as a 'thread hijacker', I've come across some funnies from "Overheard At The Country Café"....

*He's gifted that way*

Tom went to buy his wife a present. 
"How about some perfume?" he asked the clerk, who showed him a bottle costing $50.
"That's too much," Tom said, so the clerk brought a smaller $30 bottle. Frowning, Tom said, "That's still a lot of money. What else do you have?"
The tight-lipped clerk then showed him a tiny bottle for $15.
Tom still fussed. "What I mean," he said, "is that I'd like to see something really cheap."
So the clerk haded him a mirror.

*Good News, Bad News*

The pastor stood up in front of his congregation one morning and announced, "I have good news and bad news. The good news is that we have plenty of money to pay for our building program. The bad news is: _It's still out there in your pockets_."

Time to feed the mares, DH already fed, life is good! May all your horses be in good health, and thrive in your love


----------



## Stan

*unexpected dismounts*

I have never had one. No, its true, even when Savannah made like a wild 17.2 hands bucking horse leaping five feet into the air, the dismount was choreographed to add style, flair and to give the impression I knew what I was doing.

Just the same as when the saddle slipped and I ended hooked up, upside down under the same horse. She stood there as if it was a show we were putting on. And then there is the time she jumped over a creek without telling me she was about to do it. I landed back in the saddle a few seconds after she had completed the manoeuvre. Savannah knew I would be late but did arrive in style leaving the others to think it was again one of those choreographed moments. 

All of the times I have dismounted off the rear or sliding down the horses neck to only walk away as if it again was one of those moments and my dignity intact. Not to mention the times when Stella took off with me hanging on for dear life yelling I'll shoot this B horse if I can get it to stop. Those looking on thought it was part of the act.

So if I have learnt only one thing, that is, to get a saddle that fits and has a good handle to hang onto. And if one gets off the horse without injuring pride, body, and soul then it was the right way to get off. (I know TJ, that was two things) 

Well the rain has stopped and the floods will take a few days to go down. Bugs is quiet and I have downed trees to move and fences to mend then its hook up the trailer, sharpen the chain saw and go and collect next years fire wood off the side of the roads.

Cheers all
Nickers a longer ride is required 4-5 hours. Put a breast plate on Jay and loosen the girth, only a notch or two. The breast plate will stop it rolling around when you mount and being a little lose you will get an idea how the saddle is gripping the horse. I also use rear straps which stop the rear of the saddle slapping up and down. Not tight as to stop Bugs from arching his back but it also helps hold the saddle in place stopping it from twisting and of course the crupper to stop it sliding forward when going down hill.. You look good on the horse not to mention the bulldozer. 

Kathy you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Stan

*from Nickers post*

OH, notice the new fly mask....got it while at tack store. Since he doesn't mind the masks out in the field, throught I would try it.....works well. 


I knew if I looked hard enough I'd find something to get my teeth into.

How well did it fit Nickers I can see a problem latching it around your ears.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:

sorry.:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dear Lord Standly, 4-5 hours!!:shock: I don't know if I could handle that!:lol:

Actually our trip to the mountains has cancelled this weekend. M's dad is in ICU, so I said....you have enough to worry about.

Maybe next weekend we will go...and that will give me a 4-5 hour trip.:wink: THAT will show me how much I like the saddle. I've ridden those mountains before. Jay _will_ be tested! (and so will my bumm:wink

Took my sister to see my dad. Warned her....she was glad i did. He has a rare form of Alzimers that is extremely fast progressing. He slept the entire time we were there.

Still...I feel like all the ohter siblings think he will get better:-shock:....he is NOT going to get better! You guys NEED to see him now before he gets to the point of not being able to swallow!

How come I'm the youngest, yet the most realistic? This is _it_ you guys....he's not coming back!

I may sound harsh to some of you..but I'm a realist, and I see what is gong on. I don't like it, but it is reality.:-(

I'll follow up with some pics from todays ride, but i'll post them seperate. Otherwise I seem to lose my test.

Later.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> OH, notice the new fly mask....got it while at tack store. Since he doesn't mind the masks out in the field, throught I would try it.....works well.
> 
> 
> I knew if I looked hard enough I'd find something to get my teeth into.
> 
> How well did it fit Nickers I can see a problem latching it around your ears.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> sorry.:twisted:


Hahaha, had to read it a couple times to get your NZ humor!:shock::lol::lol::lol: you're bad there dear Stanley, you're very bad!

BUT, won't he look cute with his high, high go-go boot shipping boots and black mesh fly mask the next trip we take? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

ON the main route I take to ride is an old, dead tree. i always expect to see a vulture sitting atop it. For some reason today, the shadow from it caught my eye!

Check it out!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Finally the hay field that accesses this trail has been cut. this is the first time this summer i have been able to ride on it.

Jay did splendid, he even trail blazed a trail that didn't exist! He's such a good boy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Not the best picture, dim light next to the driveway.
This could be for stew this winter. About 200 lbs.
Three large bucks are hanging out around the property.








Good evening everyone.
Just got in and the truck is packed and trailer ready.
Heading out to camp in the morning. 
Hook up and load horses and I'm gone, just one night but all is good.
Our campground got hit bad on Tuesday's storm, chainsaw cleanup required.
I'll definitely get a good evening ride and a Sunday morning ride.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Spider Bite Update:
All is well I completed antibiotics today.
Should not affect my riding at all.
I've managed to get away with a small area (size of a dime) that will take a while to heal.
Overall not so bad, ruined my 4th of July riding trip though.

Make sure to ride this weekend and enjoy the trail.


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl said:


> NM- Hope you found your saddle & being able to just swap is a real plus! Try it on a longer ride, too!
> 
> Saddles are next on my sales agenda & pads, too, But they are all small, although one-is ridden be me 6'2" hubby. It has a very high back & I put some fancy star work metal pieces on it just before I left CA. I don't like the cinch bar though.
> 
> Anyway, the disease is on the move a bit, so may be on a little less, but am still hanging in there!
> Kathy C.


CCGirl, hang in, know you are loved. No worries, darlin' be in Comfort.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> So if I have learnt only one thing, that is, to get a saddle that fits and has a good handle to hang onto. And if one gets off the horse without injuring pride, body, and soul then it was the right way to get off. (I know TJ, that was two things)
> 
> 
> .


:lol:I do love you, Stan, thanks! Nope, nothing was injured, 'cept maybe my pride for a few minutes. Like you told me once, as long as you don't end up underneath, it's all good


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, as I just said elsewhere, I do like the looks of you in this saddle, much better, you're not slanting forward in your pelvis at all. Love the pictures, Jay looks happy! Good luck, if you can get that longer trip; this saddle might just be "the one". Oh, your Dad...someone has to see reality, looks like it has to be you. Hang in there, with the family.

MR, beautiful pic of the buck...& does look freezer-worthy. Glad to hear the spider bite issue has subsided. Have a great horse camp & ride!

I have one more day in this work week. Has been a very busy week, a lot of injuries/falls/medical ERs for some reason (all shifts, not just mine), plus all the other stuff of the job (lots of it). Told the fire crew yesterday "love you guys, but really don't want to see you again today!' They laughed, & reminded me of that comment twice again today, after one medical ER (woman had fallen in the bathroom yesterday afternoon, son found her today) & the latest tonite 2 hrs before my shift end: a young non-resident plowed into the wall that goes around the complex, so was on a city street, but still work property, w/the wall. Brakes failed on his car. He wasn't badly hurt, just banged up a bit & shaken (& crying, just a kid). I held C-spine & comforted him 'till fire crew showed up, followed by paramedics. Fire laughed at me, "You got somethin' else in your pocket for tonite?!" Told them I was off in 45 minutes, so they could blame the next guy!

What a job. Lost keys, lost people, plumbing issues & "there's a dying rat by that tree!", & serious medicals. Did one Tuesday that was hard & sad to see. Won't describe it. After it was done, went to reset a breaker for a lady who's kitchen electricity had gone out. I do wish I was younger, sometimes all this gets very hard.

It's not HorseMonday yet, but getting closer (as is HP's Horse Wednesday! Ah, first the world's cutest donkey, what's next?!)

Love to all. All have a good weekend!


----------



## Koolio

*Summertime*

Good morning! I thought I'd share a few pics or where I live. The canola fields are in full bloom and are just stunning. Picture don't do it justice, but I wanted to share anyways. I'd love to see pics of where you are too!

This is the field across the road from my driveway. Basically, this is almost the view out our front window. The one was taken from the end of the driveway.










And another from up the road a bit, before the end of our property. I love the yellow!










Looking from the road into our driveway at the house. Unless you are looking right in the drive, you can't see the house as we have a long bank of trees down each side of the property giving us privacy from the road.










And finally a quick shot kitty corner across our property.









DD and I went for a lovely ride last night. I should have taken some pics, but it was a bit hazy due to forest fires up north. 

TJ - it sounds like you had a challenging week. I hope your weekend and horse Monday get better!

MR - glad to hear you are recovering from your bite. Take it easy until you are completely healed. Enjoy your upcoming ride / camping trip.

Roadyy - you have never had an unscheduled dismount?! :shock: Lucky devil!

Nicker - I hope you enjoy your ride in the mountains. Sorry to hear your dad isn't doing well. It is difficult, but like you, I am a realist and know it is a part of life. My grandma went through something similar. There comes a point when the patient is unaware of their situation and that is a blessing for them, but very hard on the family. 

Stan - how is Bugs doing? Are you feeling better and making any progress? It is good to see your sense of humour is still intact!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, what program are you using to host/upload the pics? I can't see them on work pc so I logged on with phone. Those are beautiful pictures of your area.


Nope, never had an unscheduled dismount since you can't stay on a horse's back forever you have it scheduled to dismount at some point. There was only 1 that I can remember that I did not receive the memo about the time and that was not what I consider a real "unscheduled" dismount. 

I was young and a co-worker just bought a 1 1/2 year old filly. He asked me to come check her out one day. I walked her around and he talked me into seeing if she would ride me. My ignorance to horse growth said ok and over her back I went. She was still short and not quite to Welsh pony height so my feet were maybe 8-12 inches off the ground. She wanted nothing to do with it so I went to pop off her and as I got my right leg over her rump she gave a decent buck sending my feet over my head. I made a complete cartwheel and landed on my feet firmly enough to make Mary Lou jealous. I even through my arms up in the air for the added effect.

I had already planned to dismount so it was technically on the schedule. lmbo


----------



## Celeste

I am so happy to say that my horse has been being good for the last couple of rides. She has been terrible for a month. I figured out that she hated my saddle pad. I traded it for a different one, and she is back to normal. Who would have figured? The little Princess had a pea under her mattress.


----------



## Stan

No fields of flowers just fields of water.
The washed out road is state highway 12 in the area I live and the rest are the valley I drive through to get to work
the truck made it through but the car behind did not.
Its still raining.


----------



## Celeste

Wow Stan. You have mentioned wanting rain. You probably need to cut back a little bit on the rain dancing now.


----------



## Koolio

:shock: Stan!! That is terrible! It seems just a few weeks ago that you were worried about not having enough moisture. So will this flooding help restore the moisture in your pastures?

Roadyy - I use Photobucket for pics. I don't know why they don't show on your PC.

I've had quite a few unscheduled dismounts. The last one was off my friends horse when I was trying out her new saddle. The horse spooked and tossed me. She was bucking higher than her head like a wild bronc. Needless to say, I didn't last 8 seconds in the ejection seat. I've been dismounted a number of times, but almost always off green horses. I don't ride the greenies so much any more. It is too hard on my old bones...


----------



## Celeste

I lost count of the unscheduled dismounts I have made. When I was 11, 12, and just a bit older, I fell off often. Several times a week. That was a mean pony! I had no idea what I was doing and she didn't either. I'm sure she thought I was a mean kid. People ask me why I kept riding her. She was the only pony I had. What was I to do?


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> :shock: Stan!! That is terrible! It seems just a few weeks ago that you were worried about not having enough moisture. So will this flooding help restore the moisture in your pastures?


No. This is NZ. It's dehydrated water. :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I lost count of the unscheduled dismounts I have made. When I was 11, 12, and just a bit older, I fell off often. Several times a week. That was a mean pony! I had no idea what I was doing and she didn't either. I'm sure she thought I was a mean kid. People ask me why I kept riding her. She was the only pony I had. What was I to do?


Exactly. Bet it gave you good practice at rolling upon landing. 

I tend to have unscheduled dismounts when the horse has an unscheduled horizontal episode. My last proper fall was around ten years back on one of my father's horses; I was doing a working trot with him on a level track when he just fell over his own feet and both of us came down. Since then I've had a few times I've overshot when getting on a horse bareback, and just gone straight over the other side, like in a cartoon. But that's actually really funny, including the look your horse will give you when that happens (and your husband is usually standing there laughing too).


----------



## Koolio

SueC said:


> No. This is NZ. It's dehydrated water. :rofl:


I thought it had to get really cold to get dehydrate water. That is ALL we get between November and April.


----------



## Koolio

*Advice needed...*

Sorry to burden everyone, but I am looking for an objective opinion. I also apologize in advance that this is so long.

I started the orientation course for the Masters in Counselling program a few weeks ago and now I am not sure if I should stay in the program. As you know, teaching at the Junior High I was at has been very stressful, to the point I was ready to give up teaching altogether. I became worried that I was stuck and needed to change careers so I applied to the counselling program. In June, I finally managed a transfer (a job trade) to teach in a rural high school about 40 km from home. I am excited to be in a rural school and am looking forward to teaching some different course (psychology, mythbusting, forensic science and possibly equine studies / agriculture). Now that the schedule has been made, I will have 4 new classes to prep for including a grade 10-11 split high school remedial science class. I also have 3 courses I have taught before but no prep time in the first semester. I do love teaching (when I can actually teach) and really enjoy developing and prepping new courses, but I also know this requires much more than a full time work week.
So, I'm in my counselling orientation course, constantly thinking about prepping my teaching load for next year and having a tough time imagining myself as a counsellor. I am worried I won't be successful (to my own high standards) in my new job if I have the counselling program diverting all of my extra energy and attention. If I find my "happy place " teaching again, I won't continue into counselling. I am paid very well to teach and know I am good at it and I do love it in the right situation. BUT... What if I hate being in the classroom again as I did last school year? I don't think I can do another year of that, and other than counselling, I don't know what else have the skills to do that pairs as well. If I drop the counselling program, I would have to re-apply from scratch again (I cannot defer). I am also worried that if I stay in it, I won't do a great job at my new school, and I'll spend a ton on tuition, not to mention the effort, with no monetary return. I'll never recover in salary what it will cost to complete the program, but it will give me a different profession that might like. I'm just sick over this decision.
In addition to my work situation, my DH will be re-seconded to a position at his work that will require a lot of travel, leaving me as the steady parent at home for my kids and everything else. Doing the program, I can also kiss any riding time or ability to board with an arena over the winter goodbye. Due to this orientation course kid have not unwound yet from last year and I am stress about what to do.

Any thoughts? Advice?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio,

I totally know where you are coming from...in fact I think I asked you if you could post-pone the grad stuff when you were stressing about the end of the year.

If it were me...and I believe our work ethic is quite similar, I would stop taking the classes for now. I highly doubt you would have trouble getting back in with your credentials and perseverance.

Now...what I think you need...and I am totally speaking from experience as I was in your shoes three years ago...distraught over a horrible year, ready to quit...that is why I moved to 3rd grade, to get a fresh new start, just like you.

I must say moving three grades was a learning experience, and often challenging, but that year I did get my mojo back....and even better last year.

I guess why I am saying that is I feel like you need to recharge your batteries and once you do, you'll get a little bit of that new school/class excitement again. YOu may not get overly gitty, as you are still realing from a terrible year. It may take another year to get over that one.....it nearly did for me....

Your summer is short, don't you go back mid-august? I don't know about you...but I am already inadvertantly, prepping my brain and starting to thingk about and read about how to improve this coming year.....BUT Ive had more time than you to recharge.

So...again, purely my own opinion, but I think you need to give yourself a break, regain your mojo, get excited about a new school and cool new classes. Ditch the college course for now....you can always go back to it. Get more horse time in or something to relax so you can charm those new kiddos of yours and be the best teacher you 'used' to love to be....it's still in there....but those hooligans trampled it a bit.

Seize the day my friend, seize the day.:wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> I thought it had to get really cold to get dehydrate water. That is ALL we get between November and April.


 Or oftentimes October through May! I've no doubt you've had a few of those too


----------



## NickerMaker71

I've had a really long exhausting day today, so I just want to go veg on the couch, but wanted to share a picture from tonight....

My beautiful 'wild mustang' :wink::lol:

I'll talk to ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Exactly. Bet it gave you good practice at rolling upon landing.
> 
> I tend to have unscheduled dismounts when the horse has an unscheduled horizontal episode. My last proper fall was around ten years back on one of my father's horses; I was doing a working trot with him on a level track when he just fell over his own feet and both of us came down. Since then I've had a few times I've overshot when getting on a horse bareback, and just gone straight over the other side, like in a cartoon. But that's actually really funny, including the look your horse will give you when that happens (and your husband is usually standing there laughing too).


 Or.... acquiring a horse that's so highly trained in Parelli w/out any verbal cues whatsoever, and you attempt many times to ride albeit every leg cue you attempt to give is wrong! The poor sweet horse who's trying to please finally bolts for the paddock, and you fly off being nearly impaled by step-in posts in your landing. Your QH is there and looks down as if to say, "I saw that! Are you o.k.?" You needn't look to see if anyone saw this, because there is no one...._thank goodness!!_


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Sorry to burden everyone, but I am looking for an objective opinion. I also apologize in advance that this is so long.
> 
> I started the orientation course for the Masters in Counselling program a few weeks ago and now I am not sure if I should stay in the program. As you know, teaching at the Junior High I was at has been very stressful, to the point I was ready to give up teaching altogether. I became worried that I was stuck and needed to change careers so I applied to the counselling program. In June, I finally managed a transfer (a job trade) to teach in a rural high school about 40 km from home. I am excited to be in a rural school and am looking forward to teaching some different course (psychology, mythbusting, forensic science and possibly equine studies / agriculture). Now that the schedule has been made, I will have 4 new classes to prep for including a grade 10-11 split high school remedial science class. I also have 3 courses I have taught before but no prep time in the first semester. I do love teaching (when I can actually teach) and really enjoy developing and prepping new courses, but I also know this requires much more than a full time work week.
> So, I'm in my counselling orientation course, constantly thinking about prepping my teaching load for next year and having a tough time imagining myself as a counsellor. I am worried I won't be successful (to my own high standards) in my new job if I have the counselling program diverting all of my extra energy and attention. If I find my "happy place " teaching again, I won't continue into counselling. I am paid very well to teach and know I am good at it and I do love it in the right situation. BUT... What if I hate being in the classroom again as I did last school year? I don't think I can do another year of that, and other than counselling, I don't know what else have the skills to do that pairs as well. If I drop the counselling program, I would have to re-apply from scratch again (I cannot defer). I am also worried that if I stay in it, I won't do a great job at my new school, and I'll spend a ton on tuition, not to mention the effort, with no monetary return. I'll never recover in salary what it will cost to complete the program, but it will give me a different profession that might like. I'm just sick over this decision.
> In addition to my work situation, my DH will be re-seconded to a position at his work that will require a lot of travel, leaving me as the steady parent at home for my kids and everything else. Doing the program, I can also kiss any riding time or ability to board with an arena over the winter goodbye. Due to this orientation course kid have not unwound yet from last year and I am stress about what to do.
> 
> Any thoughts? Advice?


 Go with your gut instincts, and for us in the female gender its often supersonic.... You're obviously not the type to care what 'others may think' in your confidence. Last year's 8th grade class may very well not be what this year's high school class would be. Especially due to the fact their grades/teacher recommendations for college to follow would depend greatly on their performance, thus weeding out the achievers from the non-achievers. 

Best of luck with the decision! Also, as far as your own offspring, I'd say they've had excellent parenting thus far and will thrive in whatever situation changes occur next year


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar said:


> Or oftentimes October through May! I've no doubt you've had a few of those too


I was being optimistic. It is usually October through May up here...:-(


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> I was being optimistic. It is usually October through May up here...:-(


Well you see, that brings a smile to my face when I can declare such temps- I wither in the heat and flourish in the colder climes... this summer is a prime example! Very cool, however the hay supply is doing excellent. Win/Win! Comfort in work outdoors, and the horses will enjoy the benefits of a good harvest


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, that's so pretty!! Love the pics!


----------



## Eole

*NS*, I enjoy all weather, happy to be in a climate that varies so much, it's like moving to a different place and way of life in each season. I always imagined Michigan very populated, didn't know you had many wild areas like up north.
The SoftRide boots also saved my mare in a bad laminitis attacks a year ago. Expensive, but she was feeling way better with those.

*Stan*, didn't you have a drought recently? That's extreme weather. :shock:

*CCG* we have a saying: "Quand l'appetit va, tout va". Meaning if appetite's good, all is good!  

*Koolio*, the canola fields are so beautiful; what a cheerful sunny view you have.
About your dilemma, which way is your heart pushing you? I think you must give yourself a chance to find back the passion for teaching, if you think it's still burning. The next class might be your ticket. But I suspect if you pursue both together, you won't be satisfied giving less than 100%, which will be hard to give. Health and stress is to consider, as there are limits our body/mind can take.

As for your doubts on being a good counselor, are you kidding? I'm sure you're good at whatever you do, it's in your nature. Will you like it? You won't know until you try. If you decide to postpone the course, is there any way to delay the start? Or a way to slow the curriculum, let's say take only one class this year to keep your foot in the door?

I started clearing the trails with the dogs. I maintain different loops, many kilometers of trail on my own, with long-handle cutters, time and patience. On section had many fallen fir trees, I'll need DH with a chainsaw for it. I had a nice ride on Alize in the arena, to practice before the coach comes back (Monday) She was in a good mood.
Tomorrow rain: house gets a clean up!
My dog Leyla on the trail:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..first of all, Koolio: go with your gut. If you are having doubts, that may be your sign to take a step back and give this new job a chance without the extra burden of grad school. 

Unscheduled dismounts: two of them. First one was from a horse I had no business being on. She was greener than grass and I overestimated by abilities. She had been ridden before but it had been years ago. The moment my bottom hit the saddle, she exploded like a bronc. I came off on the first buck and was thrown into one of the round pen panels. Thought I broke my arm. Just a nasty bruise. Have a pic of it somewhere. I may have posted it before.

The other one was on a horse I had on a free trial. He was quiet as can be and very gentle. He belonged to an 80 year woman who was afraid to ride anymore. She wanted a good home for him. I had ridden him several times before but this day, for some reason, he threw one major buck, and i came off. Landed on my right side. Broke/cracked a few ribs and knocked the breath out of me. Thought I was dying.

I was taped up and on Vicodin the following weekend when I test rode Isabella and bought her!

Went to the local rodeo tonight. We have so much fun there. Bullriding and Barrel racing. I barrel race at local fun shows but would love to do the real thing at the rodeo one day.

Mom is doing great in rehab! She may be released next week.

Nicker, love the saddle. And i totally understand about needing to be the realist sometimes when it comes to our parents. I am sorry your Dad is declining so quickly.

Stan: hope you are on high ground"

Ccg- check in when you can. We are thinking of you!

I had a whole bunch of other responses and my mind just went totally blank. So sorry!


----------



## corgi

Unscheduled Dismount # 1


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning alll!:lol:

Stanley, I know you like that grass skirt thingy, but I think it's about time you take it off to stop the rain.:shock::lol:

Koolio, beautiful yellow fields! Wow! Those surround your house? Do they make canola oil out of those?

CCG, hang in there and feel the comfort our thoughts give.

Celeste, how did you figure out it was the saddle pad making your horse :evil:

I too had a very bad pony.:lol: Her name was Teapot. I think I posted a picture of her a while back. I remember a time when I was probably in 2nd or 3rd grade a neighbor boy and I were sitting on our ponies in my families front yard. It was one of the rare times I had the saddle on her. I usually always went bareback with her.

Out of the blue she started kicking at Chokey, the pony. The first wollup of a kick sent me flying into the air, landing straight down square onto the horn (mind you it's metal:shock: not leather covering), I bounced up from that on the second kick and landed on her neck in front of the saddle, where I then proceeded to slide off her neck.

That memory sticks in my mind like it was yesterday....guess cause it was so dang painful!:evil: I remeber crying and crying in pain from landing on that darn horn. LOL Probably why I never rode in the dumb saddle!:lol:

This pony was also known to take off with me.:shock: she'd flip the bit upside down in her mounth so I had absolutely no control. I remember a time when she took off full tilt down our cemented drive way (it went down hill) and turned the corner very quickly and off I went onto the cement.:evil: I always got back on. Family rule.:lol:

NOt much horse time yesterday. M called me late the night before and asked if I could take her into the city to see her dad (in hospital) and pick up a fiamly car. I would then drive her big, beautiful F150 home. STANLEY, remember seeing that truck attached to my trialer?:lol:

Yep, I got to drive it. i drives like a *dream*! I was meant to be behind the wheel of that baby.:lol: It has a double cab, so I stopped at Target, we don'thave one, and bought some school supplies. :lol:

Got home and slathered one coat of paint on the stall fronts. That's all my lower back could handle.

Eole, want help trimming trail? I love doing that. I would always take my Maggie with me when I trimmed too, just like you! I always loved seeing the fruits of my labor.

supposed to rain most of the day, so may just putter around the house then do alittle reading.

Wishing you all a nice quiet sunday. Ride strong everyone!


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Celeste, how did you figure out it was the saddle pad making your horse :evil:


I had an expert watch me ride and he thought it was saddle fit. Then I was mentioning my troubles on the 2014 trail log thread, and one of the ladies had the exact same problem with that pad. It was a Tolkat Coolback. I contacted the people that I bought it from (Riding Warehouse) and they said that were occasional horses that didn't like that pad. They allowed me to send it back and get the Tolkat Woolback instead. It was a little bit more expensive, but that is ok. I tried it out and she was instantly better. I think that it was itchy.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio, about grad school. You could not exactly drop out, just don't take classes right now. A few months and you will have a better idea of what direction you want to go.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> I had an expert watch me ride and he thought it was saddle fit. Then I was mentioning my troubles on the 2014 trail log thread, and one of the ladies had the exact same problem with that pad. It was a Tolkat Coolback. I contacted the people that I bought it from (Riding Warehouse) and they said that were occasional horses that didn't like that pad. They allowed me to send it back and get the Tolkat Woolback instead. It was a little bit more expensive, but that is ok. I tried it out and she was instantly better. I think that it was itchy.


Huh! Interesting! So many things....

Speaking of here is another little thing....since I blew out the one stirrup on M's saddlle, I replaced it with one of mine. Mine is slightly skinnier under the ball of my foot then the original stirrup under my right foot.

On that 2 1/2 hour ride, I couldn't believe the difference I felt in the stirrups! I had to take my left foot out a couple times to flex my toes. The width of the stirrup bottom DOES make a difference....at least to _my_ feet!

Wild how you learn about things just out of silly little situations!:lol:

If I do take her saddle, I am going to switch out her broken stirrups for a new pair of aluminum ones. The lady who let me try the Tucker had some on the Tucker, and they really dressed up the saddle.


----------



## SueC

*Nathalie*: What a wonderful-looking dog - Belgian Shepherd? Collie cross?

*Koolio*: I was talking about waterless water :rofl: and I think you're talking about frozen water? - About your situation: That's like the devil or the deep blue sea. In my life I have experienced burnout several times from trying to do too much at once, so I personally would not be taking on an overfilled load like that, I'd be doing one or the other. Your good health is important and trying to be superwoman doesn't pay in the long run. You sound like you've already had a really stressful year, and to pile a year of overwork on top of that - I don't know, especially when you have high standards. It would kill me, but you may be made of sterner stuff than I am. ...is there anyone you can talk to to gauge what the students and classes are likely to be like?

*Corgi*: Extra spectacular bruise!  Was the Vikodin as good as _House_ makes it out to be? ;-)

*Everyone else*: Hi! Hope you're all well!  Have to go so unfortunately can't chat on now...


----------



## Eole

Celeste, wow! Reading about your horse's dislike of a saddle pad, I wanted to share the same story. I bought this nice pad, my mare tried to bite me during the whole ride! I washed it, rinced twice, tried again: bite AND little bucks. Tried again a year later: same thing. Guess what: Toklat Coolback! It's for sale, anyone? 

Unscheduled dismounts: I had my share. Last one 2 years ago, arguing with my mare about crossing a tiny stream. She overjumped it and I wasn't ready for Grand Prix Jumping.

NM, I love trail clearing, you can join anytime. What about that teleportation device from Sue?
Sue, it's a belgian, she's a sweetheart. She has a fine nose and I'm often asked if she was a colley cross. Belgians is a little known breed here, I went to Michigan to get her.


----------



## corgi

*Scuffy is gone.*

I can't believe I am writing this.

Hubby and i went out for a trail ride this morning and as we were coming back to the barn, Scuffy veered to the left, like he was going to run right into the fence. Jeff, pulled him back to the right and Scuffy went down...and landed in a heap with his neck twisted 180 degrees. He looked unconcious before he hit the ground.

Jeff came off and when he saw Scuff's neck like that, started screaming for me to get help.

Long story short, neck wasn't broken, but the trauma, coupled with the underlying cause of a stroke or heart attack, kept him from being able to get up and he was humanely put down with hubby holding his head and his owner stroking his nose. (Hubby leased Scuff for the past 4 years)

The time between the fall and his final release was some of the worst hours of my life. Seeing my husband try so hard to get him up and then to see him drape himself over his body when the decision was made to put him down is something I will never get out of my head.

I am so worried about Hubby. To be on your horse when that happens and to see him lying there with his neck twisted like that...

I feel so sick and there is nothing I can do except cry..which I can't stop doing.

So so sad. So so sorry that this happened. Wish I could take hubby's pain away.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi everyone, Still hanging in there-made it to my birthday-although pleas don't thin I'm on my last legs-I feel great, just a bit weaker, but I still walk around a bit. We go for early morning rides in the Polaris to get the paper, & sometimes in the afternoon, to get the mail,if it is not too hot & we enjoy just relaxing together. It is a different lifestyle , for sure, but all I can do for now, & I am content, thankfully. Still enjoy reading the window into your worlds, I miss Ellen, too, hope she comes back & posts.

Happy middle of July!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, laDonna, what a horrible thing o have happen! I can barely imagine. My prayers are w/all involved.


----------



## corgi

*RIP Scuffy*

May 2014


----------



## corgi

*RIP Scuffy*

April 2014


----------



## corgi

*RIP Scuffy*

Judged Trail Ride September 2013


----------



## corgi

*RIP Scuffy*

December 2013


----------



## corgi

And bad things can stop happening to people i love anytime now. Please.


----------



## Eole

Ladona, that's terrible, I'd have nightmares forever. :? So sad, I'm sending you good thoughts to help you and your hubby through this. 
It's nice that you post those lovely pictures of Scuffy; those are the times to keep in your hearts.


----------



## SueC

Oh Ladona, how awful. :-( I am so sorry. It is so hard when something like this happens, and it's especially bad when it's drawn out like this. It's shocking to see those big majestic animals helpless and stricken.

This is probably not that much comfort, but these things can happen to them in the paddock and then they can take days to die on their own if noone notices. At least you were all close to him and he wasn't alone. As a prey animal they appreciate the security of having their people around when they are vulnerable like that.

What a handsome horse he was. How is Isabella handling things?

Lots of love to you and hubby. :hug:


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about Scruffy. How old was he? He looked like such a nice horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I am so very very sorry.


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi: Sorry to hear about Scuffy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Ladona, I am so so sorry about Scruffy. May he rest in peace. My prayers to you and your DH.:hug: Hugs too.


----------



## Northernstar

Cacowgirl said:


> Hi everyone, Still hanging in there-made it to my birthday-although pleas don't thin I'm on my last legs-I feel great, just a bit weaker, but I still walk around a bit. We go for early morning rides in the Polaris to get the paper, & sometimes in the afternoon, to get the mail,if it is not too hot & we enjoy just relaxing together. It is a different lifestyle , for sure, but all I can do for now, & I am content, thankfully. Still enjoy reading the window into your worlds, I miss Ellen, too, hope she comes back & posts.
> 
> Happy middle of July!


I want to wish you a _very heartfelt and happy birthday!!!_ Many more gracious years to come I pray


----------



## Northernstar

Corgi, my heart goes out to you and your husband at this time. I can't imagine your pain, but I know my day will come at some point. Prayers sent, and you can count on it. God bless.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear about Scuffy. I send comforting thoughts to you and your husband.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone. My heart hurts so bad. I really can't believe it happened. It was so, so terrible and so unexpected. 

Jeff is heartbroken but trying to be a tough guy which worries me. He broke down at the farm after Scuffy was put down but now he is the stoic one and I am the wreck.

Someone asked about Isabella. We brought each of the horses that were close to him down to see his body after he passed. This is something they do at the farm. Don't know if that is common practice of not but each horse looked at him and seemed to understand. The BO says that this keeps them from looking for him. Isabella looked for a long time and then started eating grass beside him, so I guess she is good.

He was buried near the trail we always ride. We were there for that this evening.

I made a facebook tribute album and made it public so you can all see it if you want:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...728.1073741848.1448480805&type=1&l=d43cf187cc

He was an older guy...lived 28 wonderful long years. I have a little background on his medical history on the other thread I started about this.

I am in shock. And I can't stop crying. I will be okay, I know both Jeff and I will be. But I am just so heartbroken...

And I am sorry that it seems that everytime I turn around, I am posting about somebody or something I love dying or being injured and I am sorry that I have been doing that but that has been my life for the last 18 months. I am growing tired of it so I know you all must be. I just pray that it is over..at least for a while because I don't know how much more I can handle.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone. My heart hurts so bad. I really can't believe it happened. It was so, so terrible and so unexpected. 

Jeff is heartbroken but trying to be a tough guy which worries me. He broke down at the farm after Scuffy was put down but now he is the stoic one and I am the wreck.

Someone asked about Isabella. We brought each of the horses that were close to him down to see his body after he passed. This is something they do at the farm. Don't know if that is common practice of not but each horse looked at him and seemed to understand. The BO says that this keeps them from looking for him. Isabella looked for a long time and then started eating grass beside him, so I guess she is good.

He was buried near the trail we always ride. We were there for that this evening.

I made a facebook tribute album and made it public so you can all see it if you want:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...728.1073741848.1448480805&type=1&l=d43cf187cc

He was an older guy...lived 28 wonderful long years. I have a little background on his medical history on the other thread I started about this.

I am in shock. And I can't stop crying. I will be okay, I know both Jeff and I will be. But I am just so heartbroken...

And I am sorry that it seems that everytime I turn around, I am posting about somebody or something I love dying or being injured and I am sorry that I have been doing that but that has been my life for the last 18 months. I am growing tired of it so I know you all must be. I just pray that it is over..at least for a while because I don't know how much more I can handle.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## Northernstar

Don't ever say you're sorry, Corgi - I'm grieving for you reading all of this with great big tears in my eyes. My turn to lose a beloved horse will come some day, such as you and Sue. May God shower you in comfort during this time.


----------



## texasgal

Oh corgi, so sorry.....


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi, I am so sorry, your tribute was beautiful.

Koolio, having been through the counseling program, I would say put it off for a year. Get your mojo back in the classroom and enjoy some life. Once things settle a bit, you can reapply. I know that my program was academically and emotionally rigorous! 

Sue, thank you for sharing your experience! Wow, what a time you have had. I am rebuilding my resume and have another job to apply for on Monday. I am optimistic.

I spent a few hours at the barn on Friday. We are planning a Christmas in July for the 26th, so there was lots of discussion about tasks to accomplish in addition to getting the lessons done and horses cared for. On the 23rd there will be an "in service" with speakers on Reiki , Yoga on horseback, Physical therapy and Mindfulness as in equine therapy for mental wellness. I can't wait! I really want to do some equine therapy. I am a licensed therapist and may have the opportunity to do some therapy through the riding center. That would be a dream job! Unfortunately, I can't earn a decent living from it right off the bat. It would take a few years to build a practice that would sustain my family! You have to start somewhere though, right? :wink:


----------



## Koolio

*Today's ride...*

Koolio and I went out on a trail ride this morning with a friend. The weather was beautiful and the scenery breathtaking. By January, I know we will be pining for warm weather and green grass, so I am trying to take as many pictures of our wonderful summer adventures as I can.

The trail has grown in even more since the last time we were out here with Sam and Cheeky Pony.









You can hardly see the sloughs and small lakes with all the growth. Notice the cow parsley sticking way up with the white flowers? The grass here is taller than I am!









A small meadow with grass as tall as my waist. This meadow was also covered in tiny yellow flowers on what looks like alfalfa.









More cow parsley. It is stunning how fast the things grow, two weeks ago they were only about 18" high. Now they are over 6 feet tall!









The trail was also covered in large ripe wild strawberries and raspberries. Usually wild strawberries are small. These ones were the size of my thumbnail. Yum!


----------



## Stan

I jumped forward a few pages and Ladonna a sorry for your loss. I could have landed on something a little more gladdening to the heart.

Nickers made a comment on my rain dance in the grass skirt which is a traditional dress for some. I cant take off the skirt in order to stop the rain Its winter and cold.:shock::lol:

We have had 4 consecutive summer droughts and not enough rain in the winters to replenish. This winter seems to be making a dent in that. The photos were only the tip of the ice burg as the east coast is flooded just as bad as where I am on the west coast, and yes I live on a hill. Many trees were up rooted by the winds and power has still not been restored to some areas. One of my work mates could not get out for three days due to the floods and a friend lost their car in the flood driving through swollen flood covered roads and that was after she was told not to take the route she embarked on. Her husband is very impressed.

Thank heavens Roslyn took notice when I phoned in and told her which areas were impassable.

And the great thing is, this storm came in from the Tasman sea all the way from the bottom end of Australia. They did not need the water. Ay Sue.

One life lost, so we were lucky but the farms and orchards are going to find it hard going for a few months and that's providing it does not happen again. Walking through Dargaville this afternoon the river is only being kept at bay by the stop banks, if they were not there it would also be flooded. 

This is the second flood in two weeks the first storm flooded the farms for a couple of days and the second finished the job by having 100 mile an hour wind gust which laid a large number of tree down in the pine forests, and the roads. Friends of ours on the east coast are still unable to get to town due to floods and that has been 5 days now.

Well that's all for now back to reading the posts
cheers all and happy riding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Koolio, gorgeous shots! That one trail looks like the one I just took a couple days ago!

Not much happening here....hoping to hop into the saddle this morning before it gets too muggy.

TJ, have a happy Horse Monday!

Have a good day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning all.

Janice texted me last night; her daughter-in-law has to leave too, at 830a, so she'll be feeding early. Well, the horses won't be rambunctious & looking to me for food, then, while I'm cleaning. A couple of them are a little spooky about someone getting too close when they're in their run-ins eating, so, will play by that by ear.

Egads, " 'Home' Alone"...


----------



## Roadyy

Hello everyone. 

Ladona, very sorry to see what ya'll had to go through over the weekend. I have been apart of the bringing of the horses to the dead before and have seen the difference it makes. I hope the pain eases soon and he finds himself finding a new friend to enjoy the trails with soon.


I almost took on another dog, but decided this morning not to get him. We have 4 dogs now and one is a permanent outside dog. She is Australian Shepherd and Blue Heeler mix. I think I am going to do with her what I have been ranting at my wife for not doing herself. I will start working with Dolly as often as possible on commands and training to stay in the perimeter of yard. I want to get her where she will stay close to us without a leash with simple voice commands. If I cannot connect with her then at least she will be more than a yard ornament when offered for rehoming.


----------



## tjtalon

No big story to tell with this HorseMonday, but it was mine & it was fine. Janice was gone when I got there at near 830am & Melissa & family were leaving. So, did me muckin', took my time; was hot early, & talked to & petted each, w/in their boundaries for that. By 1020-ish I was done. Janice had said last night that she would be home 1130, so did the tanks. They'd been done on Saturday, but cleaned anyway the few that were showing algae & were lower, filled those, topped others. Everyone got a freshening (even the "boy boarders" Walker & Shooter, who are on total owner-care; didn't muck out for them 'tho [wasn't a whole lot there, owners are taking good care of them. They're recent rescues, finally showing some meat on their bones. Pretty horses, one a TWH, the other an off the track 2 year old).

That took me almost an hour. was good to stare into space, look at the horses, while filling the tanks. Thought about getting Bailey out just to groom her, since she loves it, but she's in heat. Was prancing around & calling out, cutting her pretty eyes at Spirit (!), the new boarder gelding Cody, & trying to get the attention of the stallions exercising on their walker 2 big pastures away at a racing stable. Soooo...left the lady alone.

Also left alone the "crumblies" in her stall, as she was eating (one of the stall-spooky I mentioned), especially w/her state of (no) mind. The other was Dennis, he's claustrophobic. Told both that I was there, made sure they saw me, & reached in for the big stuff. All ok.

By that time I hadn't heard yet from Janice, was hot & tired & had a grocery store trip ahead of me on the way home. So, started on out. Janice called me while I was on the road, apologising big-time. It was almost noon, & she was still almost an hour away from getting home. Told her all was good, all ok. We decided that next Monday I'll be there at 7am, do my work (or most of it anyway) & get in my lesson (that was scheduled for today) before Denise & her 2 girls arrive for their lessons at 10am. 

That'll work. We're into the extreme hot period of summer anyway; last summer I came at 7am, to work before it got so very hot, so may put that "on the schedule" thru July & August anyway.

Told ya'all, not much of a story. But it was a very peaceful day, & got to be around the horses & watch them.

Rick, the dog decision sounds very wise.

Nicker, hope you got to have a good ride today.

Stan, glad you haven't drowned. That all sounds awful.

Ladona, hope you & your husband are doing okay-ish today. What a hard blow.

Thee was more I wanted to comment on, but it has flown from my head. Hugs to all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, sounds like a really nice day! I like days like that where you can take your time, stop shoveling, take a good look at the horses, listen to them munch.....ahhh, it's all good.:wink:

Roaddy, that breed of dog your speaking of needs a ton of exercise and obedience...as I am sure you know....then she'll be good, but they _do_ have a ton of energy, and will release it any way possible.:lol:

Yes, I had a nice ride today. Again rode in M's saddle. just went around the block, but backwards to make Jay look at things differently.:lol: I don't know if it's me. or the saddle or the combination....but the last couple rides he has been just so relaxed. Head held low....lumbers along. 

Tomorrow I go bright and early to the dermatologist. I have a few spots I want her to look at. I had a couple moles removed 8 years ago, one was pre-cancerous....it's been too long. My doc died...so obviously I didn't go back.:shock:

Since I'll be out, I'll be trekking over to return both of those saddles.

That's about it on my end.

Are you holding on Corgi? Thinking of ya!

Have a good evening all!


----------



## corgi

I am holding on. Went to work today and that helped. I am the Director of a Summer Governor's School for gifted middle school students and I love this part of my job. Today was the first day of the program. I will be able to keep this aspect of my job because the new district I will be working for, participates in the program!

Jeff is really hurting today...can't tell if it is from the fall or all the straining and lifting and moving of Scuff afterwards. He stayed home from work.

Emotionally we are both doing a little better. I cried a few times today but my eyes are no longer swollen. We have spent a lot of time looking at pictures and videos. I am so glad i took so many!!!

I was introduced at the new school district's school board mtg tonight. The Superintendent said so many nice things about me..and then I was asked to say a few words. Good thing I don't have an issue with public speaking and am able to speak on the fly! I had nothing prepared. LOL. 

Contract is signed..it is official.

Thanks again for listening to all my drama over the last 18 months. Other than magical horsey breath, writing it all out here is the next best therapy.

I think Jeff is going to wait a while before he even thinks about another horse. It hit him today that he is without a horse to ride. It is funny that in all of this, it took him until today to realize that Scuffy being gone means he has no horse to ride. He was just so upset about losing Scuff that the riding part didn't enter his mind.

It will be hard to find a replacement for him. Scuffy was one of a kind. I love my Isabella with all my heart but Scuffy was a better horse. Not anything against my girl, but Scuff was the type of horse you could put anyone on. He took care of his rider and trusted his rider to be his leader. He was the safest horse on the farm and had one of the biggest personalities. He was a clown and a love bug. He loved attention. He was recovering from mud fever or scratches recently and there were 4 of us sitting on the ground picking the scabs from his legs and putting meds on them and he loved every moment, He was in heaven. He was so relaxed and so content that he nad four humans fawning over him and fixing him up.

Yes, Scuffy was one in a million and we were lucky to have him in our lives.
i typed all that without crying. The human mind is an amazing thing..how we are built to have the capabilities to recover and move on from tragedy and heartbreak.
I am getting pretty good at it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Weekend was a relaxing one.
*Saturday*: about a 3 hour ride, beautiful out, mud drying up from the week.
It was humid but 10 degrees cooler in the woods and a 10mph breeze.
Our friend from my group photo also came up to join us on the ride.
He is 74 and his wife does not like it when he rides alone.
After our ride one of my daughter' friends arrived at camp.
The two girls took two of my horses out bareback for a few miles.
Sometimes it's a tough call but you have to let these young'uns branch out a little on their own.
We didn't let them cross the roads but enough miles to have some fun.

*Sunday*: my wife passed on Sunday's ride, just my daughter and I.
Daughter's objective was to ride her pony bareback on one of our 5 mile loops.
Great success, I led half the ride and her the other half.
Pony stalled a few times but she led him through it.
Critter had a blast deep in the river and daughter was soaked above her waist.
Lots of laughing and good times.

No planned meals or anything, Pizza Bolis delivered our subs Saturday evening.

An interesting group we saw on Saturday of about ten riders heading out as we arrived.
After an hour or so half or more returned not so happy with their ride.
Hoof boots lost, too much mud, horses got a boo-boo, I don't know what else.
After about three hours 4 riders completed their trip.
We saw them as we were heading out on the trail, they seemed OK with their ride.
Noticed two of them again on Saturday I guess warming up in the ring.
One had a beautiful Paso, I wanted to ask if I could ride him.
I could tell he could gate quite well, engine running, no one behind the wheel though.
They seemed to have their hands full and quite a bit insecure at that point.

*Upcoming Weekend*: I'm taking another vacation day Friday. 
Most likely travel to camp on Thursday evening, come home on Sunday.
We have a big event Saturday, grilling, crabs, dance, beer truck.
Friday evening a small group of us will eat at a local Mexican place.
Should be a nice weekend, 30% chance of rain Fri,Sat, and Sun.
I don't see us getting rained out but maybe a passing storm or two.
Wouldn't be the first time I rode in the storm, won't be the last I'm sure.

Everyone enjoy your week


----------



## Roadyy

Hello all. Hope this finds you in good spirits. Not much to mention on this end either as all there was for yesterday was dismantling the tent in the back yard, showing a buyer a winch I have for sale and discussing a possible trade of my dually for his 1/2 ton pickup, and attending a board meeting til 8:30. I didn't even get to see the boys last night.


----------



## SueC

*MR*, it's nice to have a long weekend, and it sounds like you have plenty of things to enjoy lined up. About the kids bareback riding, you're right, and this reminded me of when I used to scare my parents by pelting off bareback on my mare without a helmet as a teenager - not deliberately, I had the perceived immortality of youth. I shudder at the potential problems in retrospect, but at the time it was great to be wild and free... still is, really, but these days I wear a helmet, and though I still have fun, I am no longer going at full gallop up hill and down dale bareback (but am glad to have had the experience). I never did get hurt and hopefully your young'uns won't either - and they're making memories they will never forget.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hi Guys, I am doing ok. My nurse comes early today, then we will go to town-errands & groceries. I am so glad to have the time to get things done. It will be so much easier for DH. We are really enjoying those early morning Polaris rides- we did 6 miles today. We visited neighbors yesterday afternoon I do love my community here & it fits in hand & glove w/the HF. Everybody is so nice! 

Nurse will be here soon-then off to town- another busy day! Keep the stories coming! How are those baby birds doing TJ?


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, the baby robins are growing like weeds! Not taking pictures this time, want to leave the whole event undisturbed. I was watching a movie Sunday afternoon, when I heard little clicking sounds, like soft castenets. Looked to the balcony window & saw Mom Robin stuffing the babies with a worm. The sound was their little beaks clacking together as they rose up for their dinner! That was cool. How often does a person get to hear that?!

Glad you're getting to enjoy the Polaris rides and visiting. You be in our thoughts!


----------



## Happy Place

*what a day*

for some reason I had trouble sleeping last night. Today I had planned on house cleaning, getting my resume reviewed and getting caught up with laundry etc. My husband left for work and I heard BARB!!!! I go out side and he is furious because I left he freezer door open. Not intentionally of course! It's in the garage and he has boxes packed tight against the closing side. One of the boxes prevented the door from closing all the way. Lots of meat thawed: venison neck roast, beef roasts, goose breasts and legs, bags of veggies and about 3 lbs of bacon. Guess what I am doing? Cooking bacon, roasting the venison, the beef goes in the crock pot, goose meat goes into a brine to make jerky (to be smoked on Thursday) and I fried up the bacon. I refroze the veggies. I still have to look up how bad that is! 

I washed the freezer before my resume review. On the way there, I get cut off by a truck and my coke went flying all over me. My shirt looked like I was lactating!!! I am going to calm down for a bit before I move the rest of the junk out of the garage so I can wash the bloody water off the floor. Thank God tomorrow is horse Wednesday.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*, it's nice to have a long weekend, and it sounds like you have plenty of things to enjoy lined up. About the kids bareback riding, you're right, and this reminded me of when I used to scare my parents by pelting off bareback on my mare without a helmet as a teenager - not deliberately, I had the perceived immortality of youth. I shudder at the potential problems in retrospect, but at the time it was great to be wild and free... still is, really, but these days I wear a helmet, and though I still have fun, I am no longer going at full gallop up hill and down dale bareback (but am glad to have had the experience). I never did get hurt and hopefully your young'uns won't either - and they're making memories they will never forget.


I make the young'uns wear their helmet on any ride.
My daughter also has a Kevlar riding vest, I leave that up to her.
Sometimes first rides on a new horse she will use it.


----------



## Happy Place

ok this is just insult to injury. I walked around the back of the house to turn on the hose so I could clean off the garage floor. Hubby had weed whipped all around the house. Now I can see all the snakes back there! There was a whole nest of em right near where I had to turn the fauset on. Now I don't wanna go back to turn it off LOL YUK. I HATE snakes, even if they are just garder snakes. :shock:


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> ok this is just insult to injury. I walked around the back of the house to turn on the hose so I could clean off the garage floor. Hubby had weed whipped all around the house. Now I can see all the snakes back there! There was a whole nest of em right near where I had to turn the fauset on. Now I don't wanna go back to turn it off LOL YUK. I HATE snakes, even if they are just garder snakes. :shock:


Very odd question, I know, but was there a chance to get a photo? (I know, _what?!) _That's only the 'Naturalist' asking.....
What terrible 'encounter of the freezer kind' you had! Oh my gosh, yours sounds as full of game as ours, but thank goodness I've not had to do what you are at present.... hang in there, and yes, _Tomorrow Is Horse_ _Wednesday!!!!_ Do it up-you deserve it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh, HP, are they dead (weed whipped) or alive? Snakes give me the heebee geebees.....(where's the gross button?)

MR, you made me think about a conversation M and I just had....we talking about being young and willing to try anything. I took my horse out ALL the time in the woods by myself. I didn't have a choice...no one to ride with. I went EVERYWHERE and blazed new trails ALL the time.:lol: I remember one time I crossed a downed fence, cattle panel kind. My horse walked right over it, but one hoof got caught. I stopped her, hopped off, manuevered her hoof to get it out, and off we went! That is just one of many glorious memories....my parents just let me go. No cell phones, no helmets, etc. I survived.:lol:

Now as I get older, I guess becasue I _know_ potential hazards, I am so leary to go new trails or blaze new ones. I start down a potential path...and then fear gets the better of me. If I was 18, I know I wouldn't think twice.

I even notice this in my everyday life....for example, I used to travel into the city about every 4 weeks. Traffic never bothered me...the amount and the speed. Now...I definitely can tell when I haven't traveled down there much...fear sets in. What's my new motto? *Don't stop trying new things!* :lol:

Had a great day today. The doc did remove 2 spots. Doesn't think it's anything to worry about, just surface stuff, but better to get it off. Phew!

Returned both saddles, and bought leather pieced that go right above the stirrups. I can't recall what they are called at the moment...but M's saddle doesn't have them, so I bought them.....I guess I am slowly making it mine! :lol::lol::lol: I have the aluminum stirrups picked out and 'in my basket' to order. :lol:

After the tack store, I found a teachers store!:thumbsup: If there is anything I like as much as a tack store...it's a teacher's store!! I figured if I had driven all that way, and the store was only 1/2 hour away..I'm going! All the ones around here have closed. Found a few good items and saved a bundle!

Since I was cleaned up for once (always in barn clothes) I decided to visit dad's DW, she just had a knee replacement. Then I stopped to see my dad. He was a bit clearer than last time I saw him.

Phew! Busy day...but good.:thumbsup:

Tomorrow I'll be sitting in interviews all day. Should be interesting...and exhausting! I'm not used to having to think!:shock:

Have a good night all!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> *NS*, I enjoy all weather, happy to be in a climate that varies so much, it's like moving to a different place and way of life in each season. I always imagined Michigan very populated, didn't know you had many wild areas like up north.
> The SoftRide boots also saved my mare in a bad laminitis attacks a year ago. Expensive, but she was feeling way better with those.
> 
> *Stan*, didn't you have a drought recently? That's extreme weather. :shock:
> 
> *CCG* we have a saying: "Quand l'appetit va, tout va". Meaning if appetite's good, all is good!
> 
> *Koolio*, the canola fields are so beautiful; what a cheerful sunny view you have.
> About your dilemma, which way is your heart pushing you? I think you must give yourself a chance to find back the passion for teaching, if you think it's still burning. The next class might be your ticket. But I suspect if you pursue both together, you won't be satisfied giving less than 100%, which will be hard to give. Health and stress is to consider, as there are limits our body/mind can take.
> 
> As for your doubts on being a good counselor, are you kidding? I'm sure you're good at whatever you do, it's in your nature. Will you like it? You won't know until you try. If you decide to postpone the course, is there any way to delay the start? Or a way to slow the curriculum, let's say take only one class this year to keep your foot in the door?
> 
> I started clearing the trails with the dogs. I maintain different loops, many kilometers of trail on my own, with long-handle cutters, time and patience. On section had many fallen fir trees, I'll need DH with a chainsaw for it. I had a nice ride on Alize in the arena, to practice before the coach comes back (Monday) She was in a good mood.
> Tomorrow rain: house gets a clean up!
> My dog Leyla on the trail:


So glad those boots helped another horse to soundness! She was in so much pain (late Oct-Dec) she was in stall rest for a month, and had to tend to her many times a day. Finally it passed, and I was overcome with gratitude 
Yes, N MI is very heavily forested, and sparsely populated. S MI is very populated....
Where I live, I'm N of a 'village' that consists of a _teeny_ Post Office, and 2 old churches. No store. I talked to the postal worker about rural offices, and she said she's only had 3 ppl in the building all at once, and only because it was close to the Christmas season for mailings. Our whole county is 90% US Nat'l Forest, with tiny pockets of private property, and a few small towns. _We love it up_ _here_


----------



## tjtalon

Good grief, HP, & thought ME was waiting for your Horse Wednesday! Now, that was just a stupid day, sorry you had it. And snakes on top of it all...YUCK. Well, you sure have protein provided for "daily requirement"! Joke, sorry.. I did think the coke all over your shirt was quite enough after that, but...snakes...I'm very happy that tomorrow is Horse Wednesday, hope you you a wonderful time & a great story to share!

Hey, Nicker, any chance M will just sell you that saddle, since you're "making it yours"? It sure seems to be working for you (you may have already said why that may not be possible, but I don't remember, if you did...).

The only thing I recall that got dicey in my way younger years, when I had the very rare chance to be on a horse for some reason or other (there were times, not talking about pony rides on trails on vacations when I was a child; those don't count): a friend of mine in high school (she had her own horse) invited me on a ride w/her and some of her horse friends. My horse, I recall, was very nice, gentle; picked out for me because of my non-experience. The horse got too close to the one in front (& I was 17, unaware of a potential issue), that horse kicked out, causing my horse to rear. I felt no fear at all, just leaned up with it & back down, & somehow instinctively turned the horse away from the source of the problem. The guy in charge of the group had come galloping up, then said "She knows what she's doing, it's alright". Dang. I didn't know what I was doing at all. I've always felt that something in me knew, somehow. But, the point is, at 17 I felt absolutely no fear whatsoever. Cool. Irrational, but cool. The next time I was on a horse I was 23 or 24, rented a horse from a stable in New Mexico where I lived, because I just couldn't take not being around horses anymore. It was a nice trail ride, by myself, in autumn thru the woods. Only trouble I had was in keeping the old horse from turning back to the barn, lol! Next time I tried to be with horses, after life "just said no" to any opportunity, I was 50. My friends here know the rest.

No, never had a helmet, 'till age 50. Could've used the kevlar vest 'tho! I do wear a helmet now, always.


----------



## Happy Place

NS- No snake pics, sorry. I know I saw one larger one and a few really small ones. How long do the babies stay near momma? I wonder if it was a family.

About helmets. I started lessons in a riding school at the age of 10. I know once we started jumping, we always wore helmets. Then at shows, we wore helmets any time we rode. Now I am just more comfortable with one on. Wish I could be cool and wear a cowboy hat once in a while, but I ride with a brain bucket for safety.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - sorry to hear about your bad day. I hope tomorrow will be awesome! 

I hate snakes and can't imagine having them around the yard. DS loves snakes and has even pestering me for a year to get one as a pet. Tonight he and DH are at a Reptile Society meeting and DH just calls me to ask if I want an ice cream treat on the way home. Then I hear DS say something in the background about how it will smoothe out the rescued snake. :shock: I'm not sure if I will be happy to see them when they get home tonight...

Nicker, TJ and Sue - I love the stories of your daredevil stunts when you were young. Ahh, to live again without the thought of getting hurt... When I was a teen, my dad hauled my horses to the family cabin at the lake for a few weeks in the summer. My best friend and I would go out riding in the mountains all day, bareback, wearing only bathing suits (no shoes and no helmets) and guiding our horses with a halter and a lead rope. No fear. We ate berries off the bushes, drank from mountain streams, swam at the boat launch and bushwhacked miles away from the cabin through bear and cougar country. These were some of my fondest memories, but I'd never in a million years let me own kids do that. Now that I am "mature" all I think about is all the things that could go wrong.

Nicker - you are right, we cannot stop trying new things. It is so easy to stay in the comfort zone, but we also lose that sense of adventure. BTW - great find on the school store. I just ordered a bunch of videos and books from Amazon for my Psychology class I'm teaching next year. I am a "school stuff" junkie. Pinterest can get me into big trouble. LOL!


----------



## SueC

*HP*, that was a bad day but you made the best of it, and you made us laugh with your vivid summary!  The most vexing experiences often end up making the best stories. Have a great horse/donkey Wednesday. And a snake thread for you: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/snake-my-house-445938/
*
MR*, good on you. Back in the day many of the alleged safety helmets were rubbish. One of the worst injuries I ever got was from such a helmet, which had a mere rubber band under the chin as was the wont in those days, and which rotated forward when I fell off a horse aged 10, breaking my nose really badly. That's why my parents were ambivalent about helmets afterwards. Until decent ones became available anyway, and when they first did, they were so heavy... unlike the light, snug and secure one I have now. 

*TJ*, lovely snippet of nature there about the bird beaks! 

Still reading! Hi everyone else! :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Got up extra early so I could peek in prior to leaving for the interviews.:lol: A bit addicted to HF I guess.

Koolio, YES, I have to watch myself on Pinterest....I can find hours pass with my browsing!:lol:

In regards to the teacher's store...I had received a catalog in the mail just a few days ago with coupons. They were for 'in store only'. :shock: I though geez...now how am i going to use those? When I looked closer, there was a store in Cleveland. So...google maps showed me it was only 1/2 hour away from the tack store...thought:think::think: if I'm traveling all the way over there, why not pop in.

Funny thing is, I had no idea where I really was except outside of Cleveland. Wondered if I was going to end up in the hood. As I'm driving along in traffic, I start to take notice.....BMWs, Lexus, Mercedes.....:lol: i think I'm in an OK part of town!

I didn't buy too much. Just decorating stuff. I need a change of scenery and since I have these kids again, I would think they would want a bit of change too. My deco has been geckos and caribbean blue (walls). Love the color. This year my 'theme' will be sunshines accented in line green. So basically blues, yellows and greens. I think it will look fresh and homey.

TJ, actually when I was trying out Ms saddles, she said...and I hope she was serious, cause I took her as serious as a heart attack....she said, if this saddle worked out for me, she would trade me this saddle for my Circle Y plus a few extra bucks. The circle Y is worth more than hers.:shock:

Honestly, I'm not worried about the couple bucks. While I was on island, she stopped 4 times to medicate Jay's foot. I asked her to stop once or twice. She also cleaned stalls a couple times....which was NOT her responsiblity, it was JA...

So no doubt, along with other things, she has gone above and beyond to help me....a even swap is OK with me...I just have to tell her for certain if we are going to do that! My 'gut' and my back says this is the saddle. Under all your advice, I was waiting for a *long* ride to make the final decision. But honestly, how many times have I ridden in it, and I haven't felt better physically in a VERY long time....that says something.:thumbsup:

Well, I need to get a good breakfast going here...it's going to be a taxing (yet fun, love this kind of stuff) day.

Have a good day all! Ride strong!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm up early on HF, too, got to get my fix, and see what you all are doing & keeping busy with. My typing has really slowed down now, but no reason to burn up the keyboard I guess. Nurse was here-all my numbers are still good, so I am happy about that. I'm just tired of being tired. My friend took my saddle for a trial-but I had only conditioned half of it, now I won't see it again until next W/E. she isn't the only one interested, so I hope I get it back soon. She did buy 2 saddle pads though-the ones I though she would want. I've got to get headstalls & bits together, then my cinches I have a beautiful mohair one that is really nice & some neoprene for a quick "wash & wear".

Not much going on at this time of the morning, -nice to finally get caught up. Now go shake up the day & have some fun!


----------



## tjtalon

CCGirl, good to see you on & typing as you do. BET you're tired of being tired. You're doing so much, taking care of everything you can. I so wish I could run down & buy SOMETHING from your tack shed, just to have it for "future reference" & always know it was from you. Want a baby robins update?! When I got home today, 2 were peeking above the nest, definately going into fledgling stage. Dang, they've doubled in size I guess since Sunday. The 2 were peering at me peering at them thru the screen. The pin feathers poking from the heads was a cute sight! Told them, & to relay to their 3 siblings cuddled in the nest "Do not, ever, lose your fear of humans". Hope they got the message. I'm very happy & feel blessed to have provided a safe space for this Robin Thing.

Good news today at work. Will have an incoming new Chief picked from our ranks; he's overqualified for his officer position, has been in management etc, & is a nice guy...but real, not like our last Jekyll & Hyde affair. He'll do the job efficiently, will be more than able to do the politics in the Rarified Areas, & won't get a big head about the whole thing. I like the guy; he has a poker face, w/a raging sense of humor behind it, & won't be leaving for "elsewhere"; he was a paramedic (along w/other good things) for years, & is over the paramedic "rush". Good fit. I'll trust him.

And, way happy news! My good partner Eddie is to be Assistant Chief! He's qualified, able, determined, committed & he won't be going elsewhere either. Good fit for him, & the extra $$ will sure help him & his family...they've been struggling for a long time.

All this transition, of course, will take a couple of months. 2 new guys were hired today for officer positions, they will need to be trained. Former assistant chief, who just retire, will be back to help train Eddie, & interim-returned Chief will be training the new Chief.

So, large happenings. Me?? I'll just be put on the schedule/whatever schedule to just be there & work. I guess I'm ok w/that, have to be. My friends here know I'm tired/burnt out. But...I have to get my HomeFront settled before I can even think of another job (tell me if I'm wrong). As for that, don't know anything yet/still. Maybe this week I'll hear something, will call my landlady soon if not. Would like an update,

Haven't seen HP's Horse Wednesday yet, maybe she hasn't had time to yet post. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Happy Place

*Horse Wednesday*

What a busy day it was! I had to prep all the goose breast for the smoker, apply for a job and make calls for donations to our Christmas in July all before heading to the barn. I applied for the Education Currator at the Detroit Zoo! How fun does that sound? They asked me a bunch of questions about project based learning and conservation. I have some experience in both, so that worked out well. I don't have a science background, but I have always been interested and I know the Zoo like the back of my hand. I grew up within walking distance. On warm summer evenings I could sometimes hear the lions roar!

At the barn they gave me new responsibilities. I am now the arena mgr. This means I direct all the volunteers and tell them when to go get which horse and teach them all to groom and tack. I also get to ride of course :wink:. Today I tested gravity. Yep, it still works. The arena has some uneven spots. I was hand walking a horse when the toe of my boot caught a ridge and down I went, right onto my bad knee. I caught my self on both hands so naturally my wrists are sore and I am icing my knee as I type this, just as a precaution. I am not limping and all seems well but I bet I will be sore tomorrow! I had to have someone help me up cause I was concerned that my knee would give out! The whole thing was rather embarrassing.

My next day out is Friday. I am excited because we are getting in 2 new horses! It will also be a heavy grooming and bathing day. We will continue to work on desensitizing the horses. Our big Christmas in July is next week and we want all the horses looking their best and behaving! 

CACowgirl- Nice to see your post. We don't care how slowly you type, just stop in and say hi! I am slowly collecting tack so when you get your headstalls sorted, post some pictures. All I have left to collect is a headstall and reins, lunge line and some wraps and standing bandages. Then I will feel like I have all the basics back in my old tack box.


----------



## Northernstar

Whoa!! Education curator at the zoo? How cool!!! And arena manager? Do I smell extreme fun and excitement not to have been imagined just a few weeks back?.....

As for the zoo position, my suggestion is this : Since you know it so well, think of every animal they would possibly quiz/test you on that resides there, and study it's behavior/habitat, etc... since it's a zoo, focus on just those animals rather than biology in general, which would be over the top for a 'self crash course'... You're smart, and I have now doubt you can do this!!
Very cool! Keep us posted


----------



## Maryland Rider

CCG: Glad you are doing well, sounds like you are very busy.

NM: Hope you find a saddle that is good for your backside.
From what I saw of M's saddle Circle Y is definitely worth more.

HP: A job at the zoo would be way cool. Hope your knee is better quick.

TJ: Hope upcoming horse Monday is extreme. Any picks of those robins?

Corgi: I hope you'll are keeping your spirits up, any thoughts of another horse?

Koolio: My daughter has had a California King snake for 2 years.
It wasn't as large as a pencil when we bought @ a reptile show, $15 US.

NS: Your Michigan homestead is definitely isolated, too cold for my liking though.

Roadyy: I take it that you must be quite busy.

SueC: Any new progress pics of your home?

Stan: Do you own a kayak or small boat? 
Reminds me of Stevie Ray Vaughan titled "Texas Flood"

Setting up a new computer for work using windows 8.1
Rather trouble free if I would stop checking out new features. 
I always adapt to change just don't always like it.

Just checking in with everyone, enjoy your evening.


----------



## Eole

CCG, nice to hear from you. You're really keeping busy taking care of everything. You tackle each day with so much enthousiasm, it's contagious!

TJ, so cool to follow a second family of robins. Sounds positive changes at work. 

HP, wow, it's your 2nd week at the barn and you're already in charge? Nice if you can ride as well (ride I said, please not testing gravity from the saddle). Zoo curator: sending good vibes your way if it's what you'd love to do.

NM, hope you had a nice day at school. Aren't you suppose to be on vacation?  When do you plan your longer ride to test M's saddle?

Hi to you too, Sue! 

I had my "winter coach" at home this Monday, the one who's focus is on classical dressage. I love her, I seem to improve in leaps and bounds with her, a good communicator. After my lesson on Alize, she worked Eole at liberty. Very cool: after a few minutes, he was following her demands in direction in speed, just by her body language. 

After work today, I drove to a potential trailhead to find the owner of that land. Met the 24yo son, he said I could park there and ride all I want. I believe this will give me access to many many miles of great wild trails. I'll trailer my horse the explore that region this week end. Can't wait.


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar said:


> Whoa!! Education curator at the zoo? How cool!!! And arena manager? Do I smell extreme fun and excitement not to have been imagined just a few weeks back?.....
> 
> As for the zoo position, my suggestion is this : Since you know it so well, think of every animal they would possibly quiz/test you on that resides there, and study it's behavior/habitat, etc... since it's a zoo, focus on just those animals rather than biology in general, which would be over the top for a 'self crash course'... You're smart, and I have now doubt you can do this!!
> Very cool! Keep us posted


Have you been to this zoo? It's huge! I can't even imagine which animals they may ask me about. I think I will focus on learning as much as possible about conservation projects in the area and thinks kids can do. They asked about experience with project based learning and conservation. Both are near and dear to my heart!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - that sounds like an awesome job! It is funny as I was just thinking about how much fun it would be to be a zoo educator about 2 days ago. As far as ideas for project based learning, there are just so many but maybe think the about projects that could support the core subjects in the classroom that also promote conservation. (As a teacher, I really appreciate a field trip that I can refer back to throughout a unit of study.) These could be integrated in so many subject areas. For example:
Language Arts and Social Studies - students could write advocacy letters to government or create conservation ads or articles and then feature them in local papers.
Mathematics - students could calculate the cost of keeping an animal in the zoo or calculate the cost of different conservation methods, or even the cost to society of not supporting conservation programs.
Science - students could research and create a presentation, brochure, or conservation program for a specific species of plant, animal or ecosystem.

Or, how about an "adopt an animal" type of program where a class receives regular updates so they can monitor the welfare of one of the zoo animals. I have found school kids love to raise funds and advocate for animals (way more so than for people).

The key to project based learning is that it involves real world scenarios and products that are actually used or shared with (and seek action or feedback) from the public. I recall that the Buck Institute has some ideas and lesson plans for PBL.

I wish you luck on this one as it sounds like a fantastic job!


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations, HP, on both the zoo position & arena manager! That's just awesome, much luck to you on both fronts.

No, MR, I haven't taken any pictures of the 2nd batch of robins, as I don't want to startle them. And, am looking forward to Horse Monday. I think Janice may be switching me to Spirit (the TWH) for lessons. I do know she intends to have me do "solos" on Spirit on my non-lesson Mondays.

Fingers crossed for the saddle, Nicker!

Eole, so cool on the classical dressage coaching. That must be very interesting!

Have to go get ready for work. This week and next mostly early days, after that who knows what.

Have a good day, all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:twisted: Just had a reply and it disappeared!

MOrning all!

CCG, as always, happy to see you!

Roaddy, where the heck ya been?

Interviews....WOW! All I"ll say is...just b/c you know the content....doesn't mean you can teach.:shock::-( Should be interesting.........

Eole, I wish we lived closer. I would love to check out those trails with you! Will you be trailering out by yourself? I was just thinking...it is my hope when we get a truck, I can trailer out to local places to ride too

MR, we both talked about what we paid for the saddles. I paid $100 more than she did. She's willing to give me that $$$, but with all the help she's 
given me with this and that...I'm not too concerned.

Honestly, I don't care _what _the dang saddle costs as long as I feel good. I'm not sure if you guys know how much pain I have been in...back pain cripples a person whether walking to the fridge for a glass of milk, turning over in bed at night or bending over to put on socks.....back pain *sucks!* (and I don't use that word freely)

I"ve been pain free for the last couple weeks. Gives me a new leash on life!

The LONG trek to check out the saddle is to be Saturday as long as M's dad stays stable. (hes' still in ICU)

We were informed yesterday that one of our students, who has been living with brain cancer for the last year and a half, only has days to live....I know the family pretty well. Her dad is my ex-fiancé.:shock: The mom is also currently living with her second bout of cancer.....that family....needs prayers.:-( She's going into 8th grade.

Well, I know I had more to say...but it was lost in cyber space, and honestly...my brain is still fried from yesterday.:shock:

It's currently 54* only going into the low 70s. Sounds like a beautiful day for a ride!:wink:

Have a wonderful day all! Ride strong!


----------



## SueC

*MR*: Stevie Ray Vaughn, I remember exactly where I was when I heard on the radio that he had died in a crash. Wasn't Eric Clapton nearly on that flight, or was it someone else? I just love _Couldn't Stand The Weather_ - great riff too. That was one of my favourite guitarists ever. 

Progress photos are in the pipeline; my husband will be uploading a whole batch of those to our site on the weekend; I've done all the text already. But here's 8 more, just of a tree we "doctored" and a recent beach picnic, and of the stormwater pipe work beginning. The rest of those and the plastering / painting etc on the weekend!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/14675907525/in/photostream

Just click the left arrow to move forward in time as usual. Explanations underneath each photo. Anyone here pinned a splitting tree before?

*CCG*: Lovely to hear from you. Reading any good books or catching any good films? Anything to recommend? Hope you're catching some sunshine.

*TJ*: Those robins must have been eating well!

*HP*: That zoo job would be cool! And the upside of your post-freezer disaster current cooking/preserving marathon will be a relative holiday from cooking for a while, no? ...I have a worse freezer story. A local vet keeps euthanased pets in a chest freezer and only takes them to disposal when the freezer is full (this is usual practice). The work experience girl unplugged the freezer to vacuum and forgot to plug it back in. They noticed a week later after the next euthanasia. Very gross...it was summer when it happened...
*
NM71*: That's so tough on that family... :-( Hope you sort your saddle problem for good soon. It's frustrating having to fiddle around like that, but worth it when you get it right.

*Nathalie*: We just saw a French language film called _The Intouchables_. It was so, so good, and I cried so much at the end! What a great film! Have you seen it?

*Ladona*: How are you holding up?

*Koolio*: Anything on your decision front, or still ruminating?

...has anyone seen Ellen?

Have a super day, everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

It was great to read more posts by you, Kathy. I always look for them when logging on and scrolling the pages to catch up.

MN17, sounds like you are on your way to finding pleasure in your seat. I was kinda leaning towards agreeing with MR about the saddle values, but with your asking price and you looking for both of you being comfy then if it was nothing more than a simple swap I doubt there would be regret.


Tracey, it is so hard to imagine there being so much humidity in Canada. I am so programmed to thinking of the cold, dry winters and have to make myself think outside the movies and stories one hears so far south. Hope everything is well and you are able to make a decision that keeps you enjoying what you love. Don't make it a job by doing something that causes the love of it to leave.


Ladona, my empathy goes out to you and Jeff. I hope he decides to look for another riding partner soon and gets back to enjoying the trails Scruff helped he come to love.


Terry, great update on the birds. I don't recall seeing the video posted of you sliding down the neck so please post a link for me. kthx

Stan, with all that storm I hope you enjoy some free water showers. I always loved bathing in the heavy rains while camping. My wife and the neighbor campers didn't so much as my wife always asked me to use the tarp to create a room. I never think of that stuff til its too late.


HP, Congrats on both and hope the knee isn't too painful. Hopefully you can share some pics of the place with us.


I know there are more, but I'm out of time and need to get back to looking like I'm working. lol


----------



## Roadyy

It should be against the law for businesses to be open on beautiful days like this. 87* and 46% humidity with a light 8-10mph breeze. I am disgusted with being at work right now instead of outside enjoying it. Why couldn't have been this beautiful during my vacation week? That's ok I still have 10 paid vacation days left in my pocket to use when fall weather gets here.


----------



## texasgal

Wow, y'all are hard to keep up with!

CCG - enjoy hearing about your days.

Koolio - I just saw your horse show pics on another thread. Your boy is so cute!

*waves hello* to all the rest of you!

The Texas group had another meetup this past weekend. My husband managed to buy a yearling Arabian gelding while we were there.. How does THAT happen from a guy that was pretty non-horsey just 2 years ago. We each have a QH and an Arab now. And he turns to me and says "New rule. No more horses." pffft! Rude! lol

Pics of the meetup, including our new baby, are here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-2nd-annual-meetup-444226/page4/

.. if you're interested.

I'm just recovering from the weekend. Crazy busy!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Terry, great update on the birds. I don't recall seeing the video posted of you sliding down the neck so please post a link for me. kthx


Rick: I've decided to wait on the video of my sliding down a horse's neck. Since it's looking like Janice will be having Spirit as my student horse, I was thinking: she's a TWH. MR is skilled with & knowledgeable regarding TWHs. So...I'll wait until I can take Spirit on a trail ride w/MR, & ford a huge, deep stream. That way he can take a nice video with the camera thingy he'll finally buy to attach to his hat, & film me doing a lovely water slide down Spirit's neck, landing gracefully & beautifully into ice-cold rushing water. Now, that's worth waiting for, dont'cha think?! Will then be posted on You Tube, Face Book, National Geographic's "Wild America" and PBS's "Equi-Trek", expressly for your viewing pleasure. You are very welcome!:lol: (The only problem that I can foresee is that MR & his horse will be laughing so hard that his horse will have to pee on MR's leg, which will necessitate MR having to go back into the water to feel human enough to keep riding).:shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Rick: I've decided to wait on the video of my sliding down a horse's neck. Since it's looking like Janice will be having Spirit as my student horse, I was thinking: she's a TWH. MR is skilled with & knowledgeable regarding TWHs. So...I'll wait until I can take Spirit on a trail ride w/MR, & ford a huge, deep stream. That way he can take a nice video with the camera thingy he'll finally buy to attach to his hat, & film me doing a lovely water slide down Spirit's neck, landing gracefully & beautifully into ice-cold rushing water. Now, that's worth waiting for, dont'cha think?! Will then be posted on You Tube, Face Book, National Geographic's "Wild America" and PBS's "Equi-Trek", expressly for your viewing pleasure. You are very welcome!:lol: (The only problem that I can foresee is that MR & his horse will be laughing so hard that his horse will have to pee on MR's leg, which will necessitate MR having to go back into the water to feel human enough to keep riding).:shock:


We will also send this video to BBC and TWC.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> We will also send this video to BBC and TWC.


Absolutely, thank you for thinking of further venues of distribution:lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Some preliminary videos before Horse Monday!


----------



## Cacowgirl

NM- I send strength & courage to that little girl. I hope she is in hospice! That really helps a lot. I had an acupuncture session today-that is helpful also, especially when hospice is taking care of it. I was seeing her before my diagnosis.

TJ- I am sure we could fined a beloved piece of tack for you to treasure.


----------



## Koolio

I'm off to see Odysseo, the new Cavalia show tonight! I am so excited!!! DD and I went to see Cavalia when it was here last, twice. It was fantastic both times. I am looking forward to seeing when is new and different in this show.


Odysseo: The Equestrian Spectacular by Cavalia


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> NS- No snake pics, sorry. I know I saw one larger one and a few really small ones. How long do the babies stay near momma? I wonder if it was a family.
> 
> About helmets. I started lessons in a riding school at the age of 10. I know once we started jumping, we always wore helmets. Then at shows, we wore helmets any time we rode. Now I am just more comfortable with one on. Wish I could be cool and wear a cowboy hat once in a while, but I ride with a brain bucket for safety.


I don't even _think_ of getting on my horses w/o one, even at a walk in the grass....
Snakes in MI don't stay in the nest for long at all - much like the sea turtles you've seen on nature shows... once they hatch (turtles) they scoot off to fend for themselves. MI snakes are born in separate sacs, then break through/leave, or born w/o sacs and leave shortly thereafter. I'll have to look back @ my notes as to which are in sacs.... _maybe_ the garter, but don't quote me


----------



## Celeste

MR, that looks like so much fun! I rode racking horses years ago. They are fun horses.


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Have you been to this zoo? It's huge! I can't even imagine which animals they may ask me about. I think I will focus on learning as much as possible about conservation projects in the area and thinks kids can do. They asked about experience with project based learning and conservation. Both are near and dear to my heart!


 Yes, I have! Twice as a little girl in the 70's - my little brother was just a toddler, and our parents would rent one of those wooden zoo strollers for .50 cents for the day (I think that's what they cost) - I remember the painted elephant tracks that would lead you through the zoo, and the (gasp!) _Penguinarium_ that was _so real_ inside, and so huge! 

That was in the '70's, so I can't imagine what they've done since then.... I hope they've kept those elephant tracks on the cement paths, though


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> HappyPlace - that sounds like an awesome job! It is funny as I was just thinking about how much fun it would be to be a zoo educator about 2 days ago. As far as ideas for project based learning, there are just so many but maybe think the about projects that could support the core subjects in the classroom that also promote conservation. (As a teacher, I really appreciate a field trip that I can refer back to throughout a unit of study.) These could be integrated in so many subject areas. For example:
> Language Arts and Social Studies - students could write advocacy letters to government or create conservation ads or articles and then feature them in local papers.
> Mathematics - students could calculate the cost of keeping an animal in the zoo or calculate the cost of different conservation methods, or even the cost to society of not supporting conservation programs.
> Science - students could research and create a presentation, brochure, or conservation program for a specific species of plant, animal or ecosystem.
> 
> Or, how about an "adopt an animal" type of program where a class receives regular updates so they can monitor the welfare of one of the zoo animals. I have found school kids love to raise funds and advocate for animals (way more so than for people).
> 
> The key to project based learning is that it involves real world scenarios and products that are actually used or shared with (and seek action or feedback) from the public. I recall that the Buck Institute has some ideas and lesson plans for PBL.
> 
> I wish you luck on this one as it sounds like a fantastic job!


^^Excellent ideas!^^

In order for the schools to justify having me come to give a program, (tight budget) I have to be very creative also-a teacher will tell me what they're studying in science at that time, and I work everything I'm doing in the nature program around that. Same with scouts - I can't believe the topics some of the badges require- we've helped 100's of leaders/parents through that @ the nature center...
I'll bet there are scout leaders down there that would come by the droves to fulfill badge requirements @ the zoo! 
You'd be working in such a very Happy Place, as well as the stable! What a neat opportunity


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: Some preliminary videos before Horse Monday!
> 
> 2013 Racking On The Edge Music Video - YouTube
> 
> 2010 Big Guns speed racking showdown - YouTube
> 
> SHOBA 2009 Singlefooting and Speed Racking Horses E. Fork - YouTube


Holy RACK Batman! That's amazing; jotted down where to find this again here, so can watch it..many times. Ok, my HorseMonday post way back on 07/07, where I did my "maiden" solo on Spirit, was told she had 2 commands, "walk on & walk out". Now, I kept to the walk on, @ that point. Would the "walk out" be commencing into that gait in the videos, or is that a precursor? That's very fast (now I see what "racing walk" means). I do want to learn on Spirit, & if this (& I know it is) is what she can do, I so want to go there, eventually. But...OH MY! Those vids are awesome, took my breath away. I've read about "racking", but have never understood what it was. Oh..TWHs are really cool, beginning to understand...I do understand, more then, from my history buff reading, why plantation owners valued this gait so much. Wow.:shock:Thanks MR! Prepare to have your brains picked farther regarding TWHs, if not too tired by dealing w/Windows* @work:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I'm off to see Odysseo, the new Cavalia show tonight! I am so excited!!! DD and I went to see Cavalia when it was here last, twice. It was fantastic both times. I am looking forward to seeing when is new and different in this show.
> 
> 
> Odysseo: The Equestrian Spectacular by Cavalia


I've always wanted to see Cavalia,it shows up in Denver once a year or so. I love Lippizans. Enjoy!!


----------



## tjtalon

Cacowgirl said:


> NM- I send strength & courage to that little girl. I hope she is in hospice! That really helps a lot. I had an acupuncture session today-that is helpful also, especially when hospice is taking care of it. I was seeing her before my diagnosis.
> 
> TJ- I am sure we could fined a beloved piece of tack for you to treasure.


I'd be unable to come get it, dear Kathy. Bless you for the thought. I would treasure something from you...I lost my very best & only best good friend friend to cancer a few years ago. I hate cancer, I hate that this is happening to you. Just be comfortable, get done what you need to do. Acupuncture is a good thing,glad it gave you some relief. Keep typing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your courage is a lesson for all of us.


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> CCG: Glad you are doing well, sounds like you are very busy.
> 
> NM: Hope you find a saddle that is good for your backside.
> From what I saw of M's saddle Circle Y is definitely worth more.
> 
> HP: A job at the zoo would be way cool. Hope your knee is better quick.
> 
> TJ: Hope upcoming horse Monday is extreme. Any picks of those robins?
> 
> Corgi: I hope you'll are keeping your spirits up, any thoughts of another horse?
> 
> Koolio: My daughter has had a California King snake for 2 years.
> It wasn't as large as a pencil when we bought @ a reptile show, $15 US.
> 
> NS: Your Michigan homestead is definitely isolated, too cold for my liking though.
> 
> Roadyy: I take it that you must be quite busy.
> 
> SueC: Any new progress pics of your home?
> 
> Stan: Do you own a kayak or small boat?
> Reminds me of Stevie Ray Vaughan titled "Texas Flood"
> 
> Setting up a new computer for work using windows 8.1
> Rather trouble free if I would stop checking out new features.
> I always adapt to change just don't always like it.
> 
> Just checking in with everyone, enjoy your evening.


Too cold, eh? There's a force called the "Alberta Clipper" and when it blows down across Lake Superior/Lake MI, it blasts my homestead like nobody's business... So, _whom_ on this thread sends it down to hit the Great Lakes? Surely not _Koolio!_ She's enjoying herself at a horse show 

** All in jest, haha-we_ love_ the snow, and would only move farther north someday. Stock the pantry/Stock the wood/Stock the hay


----------



## Northernstar

"We interrupt this program with an important news announcement"......
"A certain Little McPeep has fallen asleep on a lap just now after eating his carrot...... normal programming will resume immediately". ** He knows it's time to go feed the horses, so he's getting his spoiling time in


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - I love the north, but north is also relative. I live in what we call Northern Alberta which in reality is only about half way up. I've been to the Yukon where the sun doesn't set at night in summer and to Alaska. That is North to me. Beautiful country there! One of these summers soon, DH and I will do a motorcycle trip to the Arctic circle. I used to live in the south ( Arizona). Talk about moving between extremes! Like you, I prefer the north, even in winter (although it could be just a little shorter).

As for the Alberta Clipper - we like to share... Funny how you say stock the pantry, the wood and the hay. Stock is my last name (married), so I guess I've got that part down. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar, i can't remember if the elephant tracks are still there. I have not been in two years. When I was in grade school, the zoo was free and my brother sister and I would walk there and hang out! I LOVE it there.

I have a bunch of material on bluebird habitat, designs and math problems for building houses , letter writing assignments and public speaking and presenting assignments to go with it all. That was a very fun project.

Tonight, Hubby brought home PASTIES! They are the ral deal from a couple who used to live in Copper Harbor. Now they are down here and have a little shop! We haven't eaten dinner yet, but before they are devoured I will tease you with Pics.

Tomorrow is almost like Christmas. I am going to the barn to ride and I get to meet our two new horses for the therapy program. I CAN'T WAIT!!! lol Hopefully I will have some pics.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Holy RACK Batman! That's amazing; jotted down where to find this again here, so can watch it..many times. Ok, my HorseMonday post way back on 07/07, where I did my "maiden" solo on Spirit, was told she had 2 commands, "walk on & walk out". Now, I kept to the walk on, @ that point. Would the "walk out" be commencing into that gait in the videos, or is that a precursor? That's very fast (now I see what "racing walk" means). I do want to learn on Spirit, & if this (& I know it is) is what she can do, I so want to go there, eventually. But...OH MY! Those vids are awesome, took my breath away. I've read about "racking", but have never understood what it was. Oh..TWHs are really cool, beginning to understand...I do understand, more then, from my history buff reading, why plantation owners valued this gait so much. Wow.:shock:Thanks MR! Prepare to have your brains picked farther regarding TWHs, if not too tired by dealing w/Windows* @work:lol:


TJ: Those videos show a lot of speed racking horses all on flat ground about 22-25 mph.
If one can cruise at 9-10 mph through wooded area, that is moving.
We have so many hills this only happens in short instances.
Usually it's legs straight, contact with the bit, and neck reined.
A good running walk on TWH can cover a lot of ground quick.
I don't think possible in a ring, maybe a large arena.
In my estimate a good running walk will always line up in speed between a canter and a gallop on a fair horse.
If you are moving to a bare minimum in the saddle you are gaiting in some manner.
None of this posting or stress in the saddle is generated.
Hill climbing is also quite different, none of that ground pounding and dirt flying.
They will basically gait right up a hill with a long stride, smooth!
My racker will slide down a steep hill, daughters TWH will navigate down a steep hill.
Sliding is nice since horse's back is level and rider doesn't pitch forward.

Something of interest I have noticed that harms one's riding.
When riding and following non-gaited horses, gaited horses often mimic the group.
Put em in front, they gait and everyone non-gaited complains of speed.
Ride with all gaited horses and they seem to compete amongst themselves.
Let my horse get on a wooden bridge or stretch of pavement and it's insta-rack.
I guess it's since the footfalls become loud.

Easy material to find, YouTube.com and search "speed racking" or "Tennessee Walker"


Well:
I am about loaded for the weekend, heading out around 9:00am.
As NM: would say "ride strong", I think that's what it was?
I'll get weekend still pics, no GoPro camera yet. $300 so I am waiting a bit.
Not sure why I am waiting but I squeak sometimes when it comes to spending.

Good Evening All:


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Northernstar, i can't remember if the elephant tracks are still there. I have not been in two years. When I was in grade school, the zoo was free and my brother sister and I would walk there and hang out! I LOVE it there.
> 
> I have a bunch of material on bluebird habitat, designs and math problems for building houses , letter writing assignments and public speaking and presenting assignments to go with it all. That was a very fun project.
> 
> Tonight, Hubby brought home PASTIES! They are the ral deal from a couple who used to live in Copper Harbor. Now they are down here and have a little shop! We haven't eaten dinner yet, but before they are devoured I will tease you with Pics.
> 
> Tomorrow is almost like Christmas. I am going to the barn to ride and I get to meet our two new horses for the therapy program. I CAN'T WAIT!!! lol Hopefully I will have some pics.


Ooooh yeah! We stopped at our fave a few weeks ago when up there, and it's like heaven in every bite! I started making them home made a long time ago, but save doing so until fall. When the boys come home to visit, I'll make up a big batch, (do your friends use rutabaga?) and they feel they've had a feast  Looooove Copper Harbor, btw - when I mentioned to MR that we'd only move farther N, that's_ exactly_ what I had in mind! Was there 4 yrs ago, but camped there many x's as a kid. My parents never would even live where I do now, but little did they know they planted a 'wild northern seed' that would flourish here  Tell your friends hello, and good idea to bring pasties there to Ann Arbor!!


----------



## Northernstar

Have to get out to feed the girls now - just another one of them enjoying whatever grass in the front that they could, and help with the mowing! So grateful for a good hay farmer in the region- that's what gets us through


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> I'm off to see Odysseo, the new Cavalia show tonight! I am so excited!!! DD and I went to see Cavalia when it was here last, twice. It was fantastic both times. I am looking forward to seeing when is new and different in this show.
> 
> 
> Odysseo: The Equestrian Spectacular by Cavalia


Never seen this one, I have witness jousting at a Renaissance Festival.
Also Medieval Times @ three of their locations.
Pretty neat, they all ride little horses, hop off or fall and beat each other with different armament.

Remember "The Cable Guy"


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: Those videos show a lot of speed racking horses all on flat ground about 22-25 mph.
> If one can cruise at 9-10 mph through wooded area, that is moving.
> We have so many hills this only happens in short instances.
> Usually it's legs straight, contact with the bit, and neck reined.
> A good running walk on TWH can cover a lot of ground quick.
> I don't think possible in a ring, maybe a large arena.
> In my estimate a good running walk will always line up in speed between a canter and a gallop on a fair horse.
> If you are moving to a bare minimum in the saddle you are gaiting in some manner.
> None of this posting or stress in the saddle is generated.
> Hill climbing is also quite different, none of that ground pounding and dirt flying.
> They will basically gait right up a hill with a long stride, smooth!
> My racker will slide down a steep hill, daughters TWH will navigate down a steep hill.
> Sliding is nice since horse's back is level and rider doesn't pitch forward.
> 
> Something of interest I have noticed that harms one's riding.
> When riding and following non-gaited horses, gaited horses often mimic the group.
> Put em in front, they gait and everyone non-gaited complains of speed.
> Ride with all gaited horses and they seem to compete amongst themselves.
> Let my horse get on a wooden bridge or stretch of pavement and it's insta-rack.
> I guess it's since the footfalls become loud.
> 
> Easy material to find, YouTube.com and search "speed racking" or "Tennessee Walker"
> 
> 
> Well:
> I am about loaded for the weekend, heading out around 9:00am.
> As NM: would say "ride strong", I think that's what it was?
> I'll get weekend still pics, no GoPro camera yet. $300 so I am waiting a bit.
> Not sure why I am waiting but I squeak sometimes when it comes to spending.
> 
> Good Evening All:


Oh...Will do. I was thinking, the round pen sure wouldn't work for the bigger gait; have to work up to arena, w/Janice as super-guide. I do want to do Spirit for my lesson horse on Monday, since Janice seems to want to plunk me on her for my "solos". Need a real lesson on her, but won't go farther than my skills right now. Hmmm...you've given me quite a lot to think about...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!

Had a fantastic ride today. Weather was perfect and Jay was a gem. Put him through his paces today. New trails, busy roads. He makes me laugh. He loves the trails...and areas that _aren't_ trails. He'll blaze his own! :lol: I just have to be ready to duck!

MR, those were phenomenal videos. I was afraid a few of those horses were going to break a leg.

Got a call from the dermatologist...the spot on my leg is basel cell carcinoma....I'm pretty sure that's what they told me. it's surface skin cancer. I will have to go back in August to have it completely removed. There were still edges left from the biopsy. I believe it is what I had removed 8 years ago on my chest. SO glad I went to get checked!! 

Koolio, have fun tonight!

MR...RIDE STRONG friend!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A shot from today's ride.

A new trail. It was hilly and rocky. Jay did well.


----------



## tjtalon

Took one pic of the fledgling baby robins, while it was evening & they were cuddled in the nest,. Note the big eye of one! This is the one that has been staring into "my space" beyond the balcony screen; must be the major survivor of the group.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Eveing all!
> 
> Had a fantastic ride today. Weather was perfect and Jay was a gem. Put him through his paces today. New trails, busy roads. He makes me laugh. He loves the trails...and areas that _aren't_ trails. He'll blaze his own! :lol: I just have to be ready to duck!
> 
> MR, those were phenomenal videos. I was afraid a few of those horses were going to break a leg.
> 
> Got a call from the dermatologist...the spot on my leg is basel cell carcinoma....I'm pretty sure that's what they told me. it's surface skin cancer. I will have to go back in August to have it completely removed. There were still edges left from the biopsy. I believe it is what I had removed 8 years ago on my chest. SO glad I went to get checked!!
> 
> Koolio, have fun tonight!
> 
> MR...RIDE STRONG friend!:wink:


Thank God you did, get rid of THAT. Glad you had a good ride w/Jay!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thought the guys might appreciate this pic...although I was in awe with it too...

Mom had a shed delivered today. The fifth wheel had wheels underneath it so if the trailer couldn't make a turn, he would lower the wheels and scootch it left or right!

Then they used that little contraption that looks like a standing lawn mower to maneuver the shed to it's final resting spot....which was tucked under some trees. Basically, a very hard place to get it to, but not with this machine.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I was afraid a few of those horses were going to break a leg.


I kind of figure those horses in the video were doing what they do best.
Horses can be quite athletic, it's rather amazing at times.

Another interesting breed, lots of Paso shows in Ocala Florida, near Roadyy???





Forget these show gaits, Paso's make a fine trail mount.
They look rather fine but perform well on rough terrain.
Also tough to find over 14.3, easy short horses.


----------



## Happy Place

OMG those pasties were awesome! I am so stuffed LOL. NS- That was just a random shop hubby found. They aren't friends...yet!

drool alert!

View attachment 481402


Ignore the dusty rose counter tops. I want a horse before a kitchen!


----------



## NickerMaker71

whoa those pasos are something!!!!

HP, never heard of pasties....look like potpies to me.:lol:


----------



## SueC

*TJ*: :rofl::rofl:

*ML*: Are all those people on TWHs, or are any of the pacing horses OTSBs?

*Koolio*: That looks like a great show, enjoy! 

*TG*: How cool at least some forum groups can get together! We need a TARDIS so we can do this with the 40+ group!

Still reading, hi all! :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

MN17, that trail looks very inviting and fun. I have seen a few of those loaders used down here for moving buildings. They always remind me of the stand up forklifts they use at home improvement stores.

Well, this evening we will see if I can get DW back to wanting to ride again. Amber has her riding lesson at 6:30 and DW has agreed to ride Trusty in the round pen a little to work on her confidence. 

I told her she has allowed her fear of getting hurt stop her from enjoying so many things in life, not only with riding like she used to enjoy. I am hoping she will start to enjoy it again so we can really get back to enjoying the outdoors together like we used to.


----------



## corgi

Morning all.

It's been a tough emotional week this week. Hubby is having such a hard time. He is such a "tough" guy and is really struggling with the fact that this is hurting him so bad.

Lots of emotions going through him. Guilt, heartbreak, what ifs. And just plain sadness. 

He wants to ride again and there are a couple of horses at the farm that he can ride but they aren't Scuffy. We are going to try and go out there tonight. I want him to get on Anna. She is a very steady QH that I used to lease.

We may end up buying a horse but don't want to rush into anything.

I went out on Wednesday and had a very nice bareback ride on Isabella. Tj, I thought of you as I had a very awkward mounting experience. Not the same as a dismounting experience..but just as awkward. Isabella decided to shift her weight to grab some grass as I swung a leg over, and not having anything to really grab onto, I almost slid off and hit the ground. I was riding with a 13 year girl who got a major laugh out of it! I recovered nicely. LOL

MR- funny you should mention Medieval Times. I took 90 Gov. School students to the one in Maryland yesterday!! I had never been and we all had so much fun.
It is only about a 2 hr drive for us.

NS- pasties? That word has a totally different meaning here. LOL

Rick...hope you can get DW in the saddle again!

Sue...yes, a tardis would be useful!

Everyone else i forgot. Hello...I am reading..just had too much to get caught up on.

Have to go get fingerprinted for the new job today...and pay $44 for a background check. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: There were several other breeds in those racking videos.
Majority of them were TWH.

I apologize I've been posting way too much lately.

A Little History:

I'm no authority on any of this horse mess.
I've owned horses for almost 20 years.
I've only been riding for nine years.
Once I starting riding things happened rather quick.
First I had to find some where to ride as too not get bored.
We started at about a 900 acre park, too small and repetitive.
Then I found a 3400 acre park, better but after 1.5 years there was no adventure.
One time we rode all 19 miles in under two hours, then what?
Then a large park during year 3, about 33000 acres including some private and leased land.
Now my appetite was satisfied, so many options on any given day.

Finally found the place, camping, various terrain, river, endless options.
Then I had to find a gaited horse that wouldn't bat an eye at this mess.
Horse number 3 made it happen! Agility, Stamina, and Health were all there.
I had it rough with him at first, had to really learn how to ride and handle a young horse.
6 years later and going strong.

Some people frown at this, you sold your horse!
I'm so attached I could never sell my horse they say.
I wasn't very attached to these previous vehicles.
My present horse is very different, we are attached.
It took a while but we truly work as a team and have been through many situations.
Now I am in a good position with all young horses.

OOps I'm writing a novel again.
I will be quiet now, I have to catch and load 4 horses.
Till Sunday or Monday!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Wow! I slept in a bit. Felt good!

Roaddy, I hope your DW goes through with it tonight. It's just like I was saying the other day....stop doing things and you become afraid...the older ya get....weird isn't it? Even if I take a couple days off riding, fear does creep in. :? Good Luck!

Corgi, I can't imagine the pain of that experience. I'm so sorry your DH (and you of course) feels this way. I know my DH has a tough time showing emotions...and he's not even a 'tough guy'...he pretends LOL but he's not. My guy is still reeling from loosing Maggie, but I think we are getting closer to getting a puppy!:wink:

Yes, and I agree Corgi....pasties are NOT something you eat in this neck of the woods either!:rofl::rofl:

TJ, you've got quite a sense of humor!:lol:

Forgot to mention on yesterday's ride, Jay did really well, but I took my attention away from him for just a split second b/c Iheard a very loud truck coming. Being on the road of the logging company I knew what could be instore for us coming down the road, and I needed to think of where we could veer off...yes, I think I am more afraid of big scary trucks than Jay is....

When I was paying attention to that, something shuttered in the tall weeds that spooked Jay and hopped to the side. Proudly I can say I went right with him, but I also thank the saddle. It's a rough out saddle, so I really feel as if it held me in there nicely.

As of now.....M and I are going for a trek tomorrow. Rain or shine! My other friend T hasn't told me if they are gong to the mountains (so assuming they aren't) so we are going to a little state park near here. I walk here all the time, but never knew there were riding trails there....so we thought we would try it out! M's horse hardly ever gets ridden, so I know she is concerned about his lack of fitness in the mountains, so this will be better for him.

I swear....if I have to carry the darn horse on my back...I will get to the mountains this year before the snow flies!:lol: It's something I really want to try with Jay.

Another beautiful day on tap here today. Planning on jumping into the saddle again!  Gotta get in as much as I can...we leave a week today for Emerald Isle for a week's vacation.....I will miss my saddle time.:-(

Have a beautiful day all. RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> MR- funny you should mention Medieval Times. I took 90 Gov. School students to the one in Maryland yesterday!!
> I had never been and we all had so much fun. It is only about a 2 hr drive for us.


This area is about halfway on my 45 minute drive to Patapsco Park.
I will pass by there within the hour.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, that is a hot pocket or the cake of a pot pie down here. Delicious all the same as I love pot pies.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yes, and I agree Corgi....pasties are NOT something you eat in this neck of the woods either!:rofl::rofl:


Better establishments do not require pasties. I will not comment here!
Stan may follow up on this topic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, had horses for 20 years, but never got into them until 9 years ago? HOw come?

Roaddy, I LOVE pot pies!!

This area is known for their chicken pie dinners. Many organizations will have people donate chicken and what not, make the pies and have huge community dinners to earn money for say fire departments. Absolutely delicious.!!!!

I can't seem to get moving............:shock::?


----------



## Celeste

Is anybody besides me confused, have no idea what a "pastie" is, and really wonder about the about the whole "pasties" question?


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I've been moving can't get everyone else up and out the door. 

As to the nine years:
My wife would ride, her sister would pick her up with trailer and they rode.
It started when my wife bought me a horse nine years ago, thought I would have fun too.
I stayed home with young'uns, cut grass, split wood, worked around house.
What use would I have had for a horse?
One ride I was hooked, they kept telling me a horse is not like a dirt bike.
I was he// bent on proving them wrong though.
I mean really, no flat tires, oil, gas, broken chains, worn piston or rings.
Just lots of hay when you're not riding, right???


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste: Learning Experience

This is as far as I go to not get in trouble.
Pasties!


----------



## SueC

*MR*: Those Paso Fino show gaits dropped my jaw, but this time not in admiration. They look like horses crossed with sewing machines, or castanets. Those short little steps look so tedious, and uncomfortable for the horse. Not like the rack, pace etc of the other clips you posted, where horses are covering ground in a relaxed manner. Paso Finos wouldn't move in that silly way in the paddock, would they??

Speaking of gaited horse, Iceland Ponies are famous for that sort of thing in Europe and a popular alternative breed for that reason.

Super Tölt on an Icelandic Horse - YouTube


----------



## SueC

More Iceland Ponies gaiting:


----------



## SueC

*Pasties*: In Australia and England, these are alternatives to meat pies. I take it everyone knows what a meat pie is? Well, pasties are usually semicircles of pastry-wrapped vegetable matter. It was interesting to see the apparent inclusion of meat in HP's photo.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Those Paso's are really held back and trained for that show gait.
I would imagine if a breeder could not exhibit a correct gait, sell it.
I've never seen that behavior in a trail mount though.
At least those show Paso's are not tortured like Big Lick TWH's.

Icelandic ponies are cool, they can really move and handle an adult rider well.
I know of three at our riding club.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Celeste: Learning Experience
> 
> This is as far as I go to not get in trouble.
> Pasties!
> View attachment 481578


Hmm- are these exotic earrings? Or are they for mobiles above cots? Or maybe wind chimes?

:rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Whoa!! Busy place here in the last 24 hours!

The pasties look delicious. We have them here too but must purchase from a proper English bakery. We also have tourtière (French meat pies), chicken pot pie, shepherds pie, and a few other varieties of pies, but pasties are unique in their size, stuffing, and consistency of their pastry.

MR - those racking horse videos are amazing! It looks like a ton of fun and a smooth ride too! You said most were TWH and Pasos. Do they naturally rack, or is that part of their training? Will they move into a canter if cued?

HappyPlace - fingers crossed for you on the zoo job. Also I hope you have a wonderful horse Wednesday.

Corgi - thinking of you and your DH. It might be good for him to get back in the saddle as it may help him work through his grief.

Nicker - glad you got your skin spots looked after. I hope your trip to the mountains is fantastic! Will this trip be the deciding point on M's saddle?

Cacowgirl - always glad to see you dropping in and saying hello. Think of you often.

Roadyy- it would be awesome to get your wife riding. Such a fantastic thing to do together. Your passion just might be infectious? 

Sue - I love the Icelandic ponies. They are cool little ponies and tough! No rom right now for more horses though. And, I love the ones I've got.

Stan- where are you man? I hope all is well.

We went to see Odysseo last night and as expected it was fantastic! If you ever have the opportunity to go to either Cavalia or Odysseo, take it and go! These shows are like nothing I've ever seen before. Not like jousting, not like the Lippizaner stallions, but entirely unique. They are beautifully choreographed with an amazing set, music and combination of horses, riders and acrobats. The best way I can describe it is Cirque du Soleil meets horses. Odyssio and Cavalia are similar but still different shows. Odyssio had much more liberty work than Cavalia did. I was so impressed with how throughout the show, they allowed the horses individual personalities come out. There are over 60 horses in the show of various breeds including Andulusians, Arabians, Lusitanos, Appaloosa, Quarter Horses, and some Warmbloods. They said 23 of these were stallions and the rest geldings. The show includes liberty work, jumping, trick riding, chariot riding (with no chariot) and dressage. The acrobats were absolutely amazing and did some beautiful and incredible stunts with no harnesses. Absolutely amazing.

Here is a mini-documentary about Cavalia.





And some snippets from Odysseo.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! I am getting such an eduacation these last couple days....racking, icelandic ponies, pasties that you EAT (already know about pasties, the tassle kind) and Cavalia/Odysseo.:shock: This is why I like 'hanging' with you guys!:lol:

Had another beautiful ride today. Trying to be creative on where I go b/c I really think Jay is getting bored with the norm. A change of scenery will do him good!

I have noticed tho that if a bird flies up from the tall weeds along side the road, it spooks him. Doe anyone else have this issue? The more I think of it, up until now, the weeds haven't been so tall obscuring things. Thank gosh he's not a bolter....just jumps up or to the side.:? Unfnortuantly, you never know when bird is going to do that!

It was funny, I had siad he is one that if you point his nose somewhere, he will go there. I turned him onto a trail, and he was going to go left around the tree, I turned him slightly right....and he made the step head first into the tree! No, he literally didn't hit his head, but that is inadvertanly where I sent him...and that is where he went!:shock::lol: It was funny. He listens!

Koolio, I'm already 98% sure I'm taking that saddle. I can't even tell you how comfy it is. it's close contact, it's designed where I just seem to melt into the seat and actually SIT how I am supposed to sit! No wiggling to find a comfortable position. It's simply devine!

Funny, I looked and looked at trail saddles, and end up with a training saddle. From my research, they are designed very much like a reining saddle.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Since you all are giving me an education, thought I would share my lasted find....the STEP!

I can, but hate to mount up on Jay's back from the ground, so I find something around to stand on. When I was at Target last week, I thought, step ladder! (I don't want to spend $80 on a mounting block.)

So this is what I found, and it works lickty-split! It's light, movable, weather proof, AND just the right height!

Jay likes it so much, that when we return from a ride, he sidles right up to it and allows me to dismount! Smart horse huh?

Also, the fly mask is newish. Loving it!


----------



## Roadyy

We keep a white folding 2 step set up for mounting at the barn that came out of the kitchen. Works great and light weight!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ya know...since I posted, I got to thinking....

I wonder if that face mask is just enough over his eyes to make him a wee bit spooky with the birds. Maybe it's making him a wee-bit more alert/sensitive....hmmmmm

There's pluses and minuses to everything isn't there? It works great to keep his eyes fly free...but....

Hmm, I'll keep tabs on that!


----------



## Happy Place

*Tutorial on Pasties*

1. It is pronounced with a soft a, rhymes with nasty! The other pronunciation is for the type that MR pictured :wink:

2. Differs from a pot pie in that it has no gravy on the inside

3. Pasty, the meat turnover was brought to Michigan's Upper Peninsula by immigrant miners from Cornwall, England. A pasty is a small circle of pie crust filled with meat, potatoes, Carrots, rutabaga, onions and spices. 

On to horses. I went out to the farm this morning to help out. The new horses did not arrive. There was some transportation issue. I didn't get to ride. Here is why  Most of the horses are older and on the small side to accommodate therapy. While I am only 5'4", I am not a little girl. Bottom line is that I am too heavy for the majority of the horses. I am sad and frustrated by this but it is entirely my fault. I recognize that it is also my responsibility to get down to a proper weight for my short stature. I've been fighting this for some time and now I realize I must get serious. I contacted a nutritionist who can kept me stay accountable and guide me along my healthy path. I can do this. Now is the time. I guess this was the punch in the nose that I needed!

Here are some pics of the horses at work.
Birkey
View attachment 481898

Ambrose
View attachment 481906

Tommy
View attachment 481914


----------



## Celeste

I keep on trying to come up with an answer to MR's "pastie picture". Anything I can think of puts me in danger of being kicked off the forum. lol.

Sue, about the Paso Finos. Real Paso Fino horses have a wonderful relaxed smooth gait. Think about a normal Quarter Horse lope and then one of those western pleasure show horse lopes. There is little comparison. I have only ridden one Paso. She was fat, happy, and smooth as a horse can get. She moved on out and covered ground.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Whoa!! Busy place here in the last 24 hours!
> 
> The pasties look delicious. We have them here too but must purchase from a proper English bakery. We also have tourtière (French meat pies), chicken pot pie, shepherds pie, and a few other varieties of pies, but pasties are unique in their size, stuffing, and consistency of their pastry.
> 
> MR - those racking horse videos are amazing! It looks like a ton of fun and a smooth ride too! You said most were TWH and Pasos. Do they naturally rack, or is that part of their training? Will they move into a canter if cued?
> 
> HappyPlace - fingers crossed for you on the zoo job. Also I hope you have a wonderful horse Wednesday.
> 
> Corgi - thinking of you and your DH. It might be good for him to get back in the saddle as it may help him work through his grief.
> 
> Nicker - glad you got your skin spots looked after. I hope your trip to the mountains is fantastic! Will this trip be the deciding point on M's saddle?
> 
> Cacowgirl - always glad to see you dropping in and saying hello. Think of you often.
> 
> Roadyy- it would be awesome to get your wife riding. Such a fantastic thing to do together. Your passion just might be infectious?
> 
> Sue - I love the Icelandic ponies. They are cool little ponies and tough! No rom right now for more horses though. And, I love the ones I've got.
> 
> Stan- where are you man? I hope all is well.
> 
> We went to see Odysseo last night and as expected it was fantastic! If you ever have the opportunity to go to either Cavalia or Odysseo, take it and go! These shows are like nothing I've ever seen before. Not like jousting, not like the Lippizaner stallions, but entirely unique. They are beautifully choreographed with an amazing set, music and combination of horses, riders and acrobats. The best way I can describe it is Cirque du Soleil meets horses. Odyssio and Cavalia are similar but still different shows. Odyssio had much more liberty work than Cavalia did. I was so impressed with how throughout the show, they allowed the horses individual personalities come out. There are over 60 horses in the show of various breeds including Andulusians, Arabians, Lusitanos, Appaloosa, Quarter Horses, and some Warmbloods. They said 23 of these were stallions and the rest geldings. The show includes liberty work, jumping, trick riding, chariot riding (with no chariot) and dressage. The acrobats were absolutely amazing and did some beautiful and incredible stunts with no harnesses. Absolutely amazing.
> 
> Here is a mini-documentary about Cavalia.
> Cavalia: a Dazzling Display of Horse Power and Beauty - YouTube
> 
> And some snippets from Odysseo.
> Cavalia Odysseo - YouTube


 Simply fascinating! I particularly liked the more primitive/natural beauty of Odysseo by far


----------



## Northernstar

HP, very good tutorial on what _is_ a pasty? - Pronounced, 'Past-eee'.

The Upper Peninsula of MI has mountains filled with copper and iron ore, and there were immigrants from Cornwall England, as well as all parts of Scandinavia who worked in the mines in the 1800's. Wilderness and snow like you can't imagine.... 

Wives would make hot pasties early every morning, wrap them in a cloth, and put in a metal lunch pail for their husbands. They were a hot and hearty meal for these men having their lunch in the depths of copper mines, were easy to handle, and filling.

The love of these hearty meals in a pastry has never waned, and most all ppl in MI will travel great distances to obtain one. They are usually only found in the North Country, and the taste is phenominal. HP's husband happened along a rare, but gem of a situation yesterday to find some ppl from the Copper Country had moved down and built a pasty shop. They will become friends on a first name basis to be sure


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

I apologize for just dropping out of sight. I had an interruption in my internet service. Wow, I can't believe how dependent one can get on that. Almost as bad as getting hooked on over 40 on the HF.:lol: The thing that amazes me is the massive amounts of posts to catch up on. I read and read and then my brain shut down. I really missed everyone and don't want to stay away so long again for 2 reasons. 1 catching up on posts and 2 most of all not being able to join up with my little family on the forum. 

First of all, Corgi, I am so sorry about Scuffy. I know both of you are grieving so bad. Scuffy was probably more like family than like just a horse. Again, I am so sorry and my thoughts have been with you since I found out. So sad and so hard to come to grips with. But one thing about an animal that has been loved during its life, is that It's life has been much better for it. You both have given him a wonderful gift. 

I hope everyone has a good night and God bless. I sure did miss being here with you all. I am afraid I am going to have to reread the posts to absorb them. 

See ya at the Forum:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eole

Welcome back Ellen! How's the garden? Jump right in. Reading all those pages would make me dizzy. I just read the 3 last pages and forgot half of it. 

Instructive talks on pasties and gaited horses. Amazing how we cover different topics and it leads the conversation in all directions. Love it!

Koolio, so glad you enjoyed Odysseo! It is an amazing show. The Creator of Cavalia-Odysseo is also a founder of Cirque du Soleil, so your comparison was right on the spot.

HP, good of you to choose to take care of your health. With weight issues, my take is to focus on eating well and moving, not so much on the weight per se. It will drop as a "side effect". You can do it!:wink: And you'll feel better too.

NM, I've been travelling with my horse by myself for 3 years. It is still a little stressful, but getting better with time. It will be our first trailer ride this season. Trailer is hitched, weight distribution bars on, lights and brakes working. Tomorrow, I'm cleaning it up, inspecting floors under mats and getting our stuff ready for the ride. I want to leave early Sunday, as it is supposed to be a very hot and humid day.

Have a great week end everyone!


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> HP, very good tutorial on what _is_ a pasty? - Pronounced, 'Past-eee'.
> 
> The Upper Peninsula of MI has mountains filled with copper and iron ore, and there were immigrants from Cornwall England, as well as all parts of Scandinavia who worked in the mines in the 1800's. Wilderness and snow like you can't imagine....
> 
> Wives would make hot pasties early every morning, wrap them in a cloth, and put in a metal lunch pail for their husbands. They were a hot and hearty meal for these men having their lunch in the depths of copper mines, were easy to handle, and filling.
> 
> The love of these hearty meals in a pastry has never waned, and most all ppl in MI will travel great distances to obtain one...


Now my Italian genes are going to come out!  And you know what the Italian wives were making as portable lunches for people who were mining, farming, wood chopping etc? *Calzone*!!! Literally this translates to "pantleg pizza" - it's a highly stuffed foldover pizza. We make that here, usually filled with ham, lots of sliced fresh mushrooms, generous spoonfuls of chopped tinned Italian tomatoes mixed with fresh basil and pepper, and thick slices of mozzarella, plus a sprinkle of parmesan - arrange these on half the home-made pizza pastry rolled into an oblong shape, cover with the other half, crimp the edges shut with fingers or fork, and bake in a very hot oven for around 15 minutes, until golden brown. The mozzarella is extra stretchy in a foldover pizza, and the pizza crust is wonderfully crunchy all around. You can also add things like spring onion, salami and capsicum to the filling. This is an all-time favourite. Mine take up half the plate, but nobody has ever left any. Also good cold when hiking.

These aren't mine - we've not photographed ours - but the pictures give you a good idea:





























If you have a breadmaker, making the crust is easy. Personally I use full-cream milk instead of water when making the dough. The dough gets very elastic and easy to handle when rolling, plus gets extra flavour and crunch.


----------



## SueC

* WELCOME BACK ELLEN*! :wave:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Since you all are giving me an education, thought I would share my lasted find....the STEP!
> 
> I can, but hate to mount up on Jay's back from the ground, so I find something around to stand on. When I was at Target last week, I thought, step ladder! (I don't want to spend $80 on a mounting block.)
> 
> So this is what I found, and it works lickty-split! It's light, movable, weather proof, AND just the right height!
> 
> Jay likes it so much, that when we return from a ride, he sidles right up to it and allows me to dismount! Smart horse huh?
> 
> Also, the fly mask is newish. Loving it!


NM71, Jay looks really comfortable in all his gear. Saddle, girth, bridle, mask, the works. Textbook stuff.


----------



## Stan

Pasties yes we have our version meat. veg, no gravy. Not good for you to much salt.
Its raining cats and dogs again 4 to 6 inches inches expected Saturday/Sunday. Bugs is past the rain and wind he gets spooky with the wind bad memories of last week when the roof came off the green house the flapping of the plastic sounded like gun shots.

The Kayaks are ready to go. At least this time there is no wind just buckets and buckets of water. Bugs wont leave the blanket on he tends to destroy them so he has to weather the storm in the open.

I an having issues with my left arm the tendons are inflamed in my shoulder and neck which is affecting every thing at the moment. I have to support my arm in a sling. Could dampen my holiday, can't go hunting if I cant carry out the game.

Rick, viewed the video of you working the horse and how he followed you around. That was how Bugs used to be, total trust. I have a lot of work to do on him and with the weather being as it is no fine days in the past three weeks it gets harder. I am going to spend time with him in the next blow. Ill sit in the paddock when the wind is up and see if he get the message, if I can stand there he can to. Never know it might work. But I have noticed he gets very spooky in wind.

Cheers all and enjoy your riding because our days are about to start getting longer and you all know what that means. Hey TJ hurry up with the video of the forward dismount.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, very happy to have you back online and posting again. If you haven't gathered by some of the posts you read to catch up, we really missed you. 

Eole, I hope the trip and ride goes well. Please give us pics when you get back.


I love homemade hot pockets no matter what you call them.lol



DD had her riding lesson last evening and worked more on her seat in the canter.








Here is another of her in still frame.









DW got in some action as well. She got comfy enough to ride outside the round pen and did pretty good. No excited movements and stayed calm. She is mostly nervous about being 15H off the ground and her fear of heights of any kind. Stepping up on the step to mount gives her willies.










Then of course lil Jesa has to get her spotlight moment too. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, MN17, you can the step, I mentioned earlier, in the pic with DW.


----------



## Eole

Stan, 4-6 inches of water? :shock: Kayaks, snorkles and dry-suits would be useful. Hope your property stays on dry ground. If Bug was respectful and following you before, putting time on him should bring him back nicely, I think. 

Sue, I love Calzones! In India, they have "pasties" as well, called samosas, folded dough filled with potatoes (tatas?), peas, curry, spices, deep-fried. Delicious. It's "fast food" you eat on the street. So I guess many cultures developed this type of "carry-on" and filling dish.

Roaddy, DD is doing great, canter without hands isn't easy. And your wife is amazingly brave. Being scared and mounting anyway deserves praise. Take it slowly, fear is something to tame little by little, with successful baby-steps. And Jesa is still adorable.

Talking about steps; at my height, I need something to climb aboard. Folding 2-step stool at home and anything on the trail.
Roaddy, trip will be short: 10km drive (6 miles). Time on trail unknown. I'm printing maps right now, in case of GPS malfunction, as I'll be in a wilderness area I'm not familiar with.


----------



## tjtalon

Not much time to respond to all that I liked, but good to see Ellen back & happy Stan hasn't drowned (ouch on the arm & neck, 'tho, hope that goes away soon). Love the pics & video, Rick! You must be so proud of all of your girls. Nicker, sure looks like you've got your perfect gear assembled.

Have to go to work, TG it's my "F".


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I musta missed your post inbetween my post and others posting. I hope your health improves soon and you can get back to Bugs and the hunting trip.

I shared a video on Book of Faces of the reverse action we have been asking for from TJ. Cute lil gal straddling the horses head as it goes into the feed bucket then sliding back to twist around into the saddle. 


I am here to give a fore-warning. There is a chance I may not be around to post anymore after this evening. If that is the case then it was wonderful meeting all of you and know that I love each and every one of you for the growth you helped create in me. Thank you.












































I have agreed to babysitting my 2 grandsons(brothers who are almost a year and the other almost 3), Jesa(who is always a handful in her own right), and three kids of a friend. DW will be at work from 5-10pm so this will all be on me and Amber. The friend's kids are 3 in number with a 6 year old boy, 8 year old girl and newly walking little girl who does not like me at all. She literally burst into tears just hearing my voice. I have never had any child be this fearful of me and is intimidating. I have a fear and needed to share that with you. I told my wife and daughter(mother of two grandsons) if I do not survive then they need to put on my Head Stone "Died from Love".

I see all these posts and comments all the time of "Not my Circus, not my Monkey", I think I am buying the whole package tonight and will try to snap a picture of the ensuing Chaos if I find a spare moment to do so before death arrives.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> Stan, I musta missed your post inbetween my post and others posting. I hope your health improves soon and you can get back to Bugs and the hunting trip.
> 
> I shared a video on Book of Faces of the reverse action we have been asking for from TJ. Cute lil gal straddling the horses head as it goes into the feed bucket then sliding back to twist around into the saddle.
> 
> 
> I am here to give a fore-warning. There is a chance I may not be around to post anymore after this evening. If that is the case then it was wonderful meeting all of you and know that I love each and every one of you for the growth you helped create in me. Thank you.
> 
> I have agreed to babysitting my 2 grandsons(brothers who are almost a year and the other almost 3), Jesa(who is always a handful in her own right), and three kids of a friend. DW will be at work from 5-10pm so this will all be on me and Amber. The friend's kids are 3 in number with a 6 year old boy, 8 year old girl and newly walking little girl who does not like me at all. She literally burst into tears just hearing my voice. I have never had any child be this fearful of me and is intimidating. I have a fear and needed to share that with you. I told my wife and daughter(mother of two grandsons) if I do not survive then they need to put on my Head Stone "Died from Love".
> 
> I see all these posts and comments all the time of "Not my Circus, not my Monkey", I think I am buying the whole package tonight and will try to snap a picture of the ensuing Chaos if I find a spare moment to do so before death arrives.


Good luck Roaddy! GEt em outside, run em around a lot, bring em in and feed em comfort food and slip in a disney movie. They will be out like a light!


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy;5832450
I am here to give a fore-warning. There is a chance I may not be around to post anymore after this evening. If that is the case then it was wonderful meeting all of you and know that I love each and every one of you for the growth you helped create in me. Thank you.
I have agreed to babysitting my 2 grandsons(brothers who are almost a year and the other almost 3) said:


> Roaddy,
> 
> You scared me to death. I thought something really terrible was going down. We cannot and I emphasize cannot go without hearing from you. You remember that you are involved in a group that gave hope back to me at a time when I was so lost and alone. I will not settle for no Roaddy. You got it! My friend, we will not allow you abandon us.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome back.
> 
> Love the video of the riding lesson. She is doing so good! Please tell her one of your horse forum friends is very proud of her!!!
> 
> God bless
> 
> Ellen


----------



## Celeste

I also thought he was serious that something was tragically wrong. Sent him a PM. He said he is just baby sitting. 

We love ya Roaddy.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone

I was trying to catch up on the posts this a.m. and low and behold, the power just went off. What is wrong with them, don't they know that I'm trying to catch up on the over 40 thread. Good grief!!!! 

Just want you guys to know that I really missed you all. I was lost without my little forum family to keep me anchored in this crazy world. You are all the BEST!!!!!! 

The power co. really didn't know the extent of the power outage. I had some of the prettiest tomatoes yall ever saw just waiting to be canned. The soup and chile this winter will be awesome.:lol::lol::lol: I took a picture of the unprocessed tomatoes and will try to get a picture of the processed version. Keep your fingers crossed that I can remember the steps to post pictures. Got a new cell phone that takes pretty good pics. I will be clicking that shutter.

Stan Please be careful with that left arm and shoulder. It could be a warning re: your health. You can't be too careful.

Corgi Hope you and your hubby are ok. I went to the memorial for Scuffy. He was and is a wonderful boy. And he was loved. I can tell from the pictures that he is special to both of you. Celebrate his life and the fact that he had you guys to love him.

HP I hated to hear that you had such a bad day. Boy, I know that was taxing. But, then Horse Wednesday. Loved the pictures . I would have to spoil that litl' donkey Be happy and enjoy!

CCgirl Good to hear from you. Glad you are feeling good. Enjoy those get togethers. You seem to have many friends that care so much. That is such a blessing.

Wow I am going on like there is no tomorrow, huh! Oh well, just catching up I know I have not covered everything, but yall know me and my memory. Will have to reread and comment. Hope everyone has a great weekend and is happy.

Talk to u later. See ya at the forum

God bless.


----------



## Koolio

*Food...*

I'm just making supper and wondered if anyone has any great summer recipes?

I love salads, especially in summer and like making different types of salads. On tonight's menu, I made a watermelon and feta salad that is both easy and yummy. I also made a red potato and radish potato salad with a mustard - dill dressing. No eggs or mayo, so it lasts a little longer and tastes very fresh. Here's the recipe or the watermelon and feta salad. The amounts are approximate as I don't follow a strict recipe, but rather "wing it".

2-3 cups of cubed watermelon (blot dry)
1 cup of cubed cucumber
3/4 cup of feta cheese cubed ( I use the stuff in brine)
1 tbsp of fresh chopped mint leaves (from the garden)

Dressing:
1 tbsp olive oil (optional)
2-4 tbsp lemon or lime juice
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 tsp granulated sugar

Toss it all together and "ta da"!


----------



## Stan

E H its inflamed tendons caused from to much computer work. I am right handed but use the mouse in my left. My large mouse gave up the ghost and I had to resort to the normal size supplied by the company. I had this issue some years ago with my right shoulder. Its very painful and tends to stop one using the arm. It will come right in a couple of weeks. But it is time I fixed the large mouse. Trouble with the general mouse it is to small for a mans hand and causes one to squeeze the hand up like a claw and that is the cause of the problem.

Rick. I must admit I did a double take when I read your post and had to plug the pace maker back into the wall socket, flick the switch, lit up like a Christmas tree I did, then scrolled down. Well DONE. Your sense of humour is so similar to mine. However, I do not agree to running them into the ground as a method of taking away energy but read a slow, low tempo story until it puts them to sleep. But when giving them back to their parents a party of sorts with ingredients like Coke and cakes and sweets would be a nice parting gesture. I am sure you will never again be placed in the position of baby sitting. Worked for me with the grand children. 

One of my grand children gets all upset with me. We were in the supermarket my son and his son when the little tyke began to play up. My son being a new dad tried to do all of the politically correct things to bring grandson into line. After much talking and so on I run out of patience. Asked my son for permission and demonstrated how my mother dealt with me when I did my imitation of ADHD in the supermarket, and the method I used on him when he demonstrated the same symptoms.

I took grandson by the hand and said in a commanding voice (learnt that from SWMBO) Come with me and started walking. He had no choice walk or be dragged. He tried to drop to the ground but it did not last long. I tried to demonstrate to my son you can not reason with a 3 year old you just say what is expected and demonstrate. Funny my symptoms of ADHD disappeared so did my sons and my grand child may not like grumpy gramps but he to has no more symptoms. I did not mention when my mother used the method on me, it was also reinforced with a wack on the butt. I did not do that, being a male am more civilised.:lol: And another thing, I did not grow up to be a mentally disturbed adult, well, I may have over stated that a little:lol:.

Cheers all
Again. Nice one Rick.
Now I have to go into the kitchen, there is all manner of noise coming from that room. SWMBO may be about to cook something. I knew, If I left the TV on the cooking channel, some good would come of it.:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - glad to see you back! Looking forward to pics of your tomatoes. Mine are still green for another month yet, but they look good. I also planted carrots, green and purple beans, beets and green and yellow zucchini. We've been eating the zucchini for a week or so now but everything else needs the summer to mature. Next year I plan to double the size of my garden and add radishes, lettuce, more carrots (for the horses) and maybe some peppers. I'd did plant 9 lilac bushes down the side of my barn this week. Once they take off they should be beautiful.

Roadyy - you had me worried as well. You will have a blast with the kids, although you might need a good rest afterward. Lots of outside time and games sounds like a good idea. If the kids dress you up and do your makeup, I want pictures! :lol:

Stan - I hope your arm gets better. How is Bugs coming along? Have you started building an ark yet?

Rain on and off today so no riding.:-(. I was supposed to go to a Western Dressage fun day but it was cancelled due to the weather. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I'll get out for a trail ride with DD.

I hope everyone is having my great weekend!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> I'm just making supper and wondered if anyone has any great summer recipes?
> 
> I love salads, especially in summer and like making different types of salads. On tonight's menu, I made a watermelon and feta salad that is both easy and yummy. I also made a red potato and radish potato salad with a mustard - dill dressing. No eggs or mayo, so it lasts a little longer and tastes very fresh. Here's the recipe or the watermelon and feta salad. The amounts are approximate as I don't follow a strict recipe, but rather "wing it".
> 
> 2-3 cups of cubed watermelon (blot dry)
> 1 cup of cubed cucumber
> 3/4 cup of feta cheese cubed ( I use the stuff in brine)
> 1 tbsp of fresh chopped mint leaves (from the garden)
> 
> Dressing:
> 1 tbsp olive oil (optional)
> 2-4 tbsp lemon or lime juice
> 1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
> 1/2 tsp granulated sugar
> 
> Toss it all together and "ta da"!


Sounds so fresh and healthy!! As far as recipes - just about anything we cook is done on the grill-I like to keep a bag of wooden skewers on hand (very inexpensive) and just wing it with whatever meat we're having that night (venison tonight)... surplus zucchini/sweet onion/tomato makes a great grilled veggie side dish to any meat. I like to keep a loaf of bakery bread in the freezer and @ any time slice some up, wrap in foil, and brush with butter/garlic salt (our fave is Lawry's w/parsley). The whole meal takes only minutes on the grill, and is sooo healthy and satisfying


----------



## Northernstar

So glad so many are doing well - surviving floods/computer issues/watching over a hand full of little ones/finishing straw bale houses, etc.... 

I have a few nifty photos I'll share.... only because some threads have reminded me I have these, and had to take a cell photo of the _archaic_ Kodak ones haha 

We were earlier discussing snakes - this one from many years ago while helping a camp w/programs. I'm the long haired one in the middle. Notice tons of smiles! _Crazy Naturalists!_


----------



## Northernstar

This is a relatively harmless rose tarantula - her name was Rosie. 
**These were species different from what I teach, which is primarily MI Wildlife. Was neat to do... This camp had a building in which to teach living science and so had a ball python, rose tarantula, and a lovely iguana.
*** The gal to my left in this one, and on the floor in the python photo was from Australia!! She was so much fun, and just super to work with-don't remember the connection to MI, but this was her 3rd summer coming for 6 wks to help @ the camp


----------



## Northernstar

Now fast forward about 14 yrs... haha!
I took this one yesterday coming home from the farm supply store - this ruffed grouse wasn't afraid of me at all. I see him often... This is the beginning of my road, and we live at the very end of it


----------



## Northernstar

The best saved for last.... _Beloved Horses!_
* Laney in the foreground, Sugar behind, Star was just to my right out of the photo

Taken in the cool of the morning today, just before the sun popped over the trees.... I cherish these girls and our peaceful moments together 










Goodnight and God bless!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, you scared me; good job!!


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> I'm just making supper and wondered if anyone has any great summer recipes?


We love to make tabbouleh, a Middle Eastern salad made with burghul (cracked wheat), diced tomatoes, spring onion, mint, and a truckload of fresh parsley, and a dressing of olive oil and lemon juice. Then we toast (under the grill) plate-sized wholemeal Lebanese flatbreads, and fill them with tabbouleh, pan-fried cubes of lamb, and a garlic sauce made by squashing garlic into a 3:1 mix of a good Greek yoghurt and whole-egg mayonnaise. Just fill and fold. Totally delicious...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well, we had a FABULOUS trail ride yesterday!:thumbsup:

We said rain or shine....rain it did!

M picked Jay, the trailer and I up around 7:00 a.m. Then we went to pick up her horse, and off we went. We went to a state park about 45 minutes away.

We found the trail head, not much of one....a sign in the weeds being the only indication we were in the right spot! I had been saying Jay needed a change of scenery...and he was going to be in his glory by the look of the trail head...lots of blazing trails!:lol:

It's pouring down rain when we saddle and mount up. Jay does have some issues standing still for me to mount when there are other horses around....nerves? Or is it b/c she mounts and walks her horse around to warm up, making him move? THat's frustrating to me.:-x

Anyway, when I finally get up there, with all my rain garb on, he's dancing around!:shock: She says maybe it's the rain poncho....but's he's used to that...really!

WELL...this is a NEW poncho, and on each corner has _strings_ in case you want to turn it into a tent! He's very attuned to me even *lifting* the reins as if I'm going to smack him with them...these tiny strings were tickling him or something making him ready to *get up and GO!:shock:*

Gosh! Always something! Got the strings off....and off we went!

Wasn't sure of what this place would be like. Nobody I know has trekked it. To our surprise, it was absolutely *beautiful!* The terrain was tougher than I had anticipated (hillier), and there was lots of mud and water....buy my guy Jay was true to form. He just WENT! 

The trail opened up in some spots where we could ride side by side, other spots we had to do a lot of ducking under tree branches (yoga in the saddle:lol It is what I envisioned as a GREAT trail ride!

Beautful scenery, this is a moraine with a lake. When we got to an opening at the lake, there in the distance were several kayakers! We also walked up on a spotted fawn and her momma. I bet they let us get within 50 feet of them.

I didn't get a ton of pictures since much of the time it was raining, but I did get a few when it subsided a bit.

The weather was in the 60's, so we weren't cold in the least....the rain gave the atmosphere an extra dose of peacefulness.  We were the *only* ones on the planet there at that present moment....very, very cool!

Oh, I am sure you are dying to know....how was the saddle? Right? LOL Well, like I said, we hit some heavy terrain, and rode a good 3 hours non-stop....I felt FABULOUS the entire time!:happydance::happydance: 

Neither my butt bones, nor back hurt in anyway....and we took to the trail hard! A couple times Jay decieded cantering up the hill would be _way_ easier than trudging it....YEEHAA! What fun! M was laughing so hard at one particular jaunt up the hill....she didn't think he could move so fast~:lol: Oh yeah, my guy is full of good surprises! LOL

Also, I'm SO proud of how in shape Jay appeared to be. Yes, I get plenty of riding in, but it's mostly at a snails pace. He didn't huff or puff at all! And I'm telling ya...we don't have hills like that here...the glacier eroded them off millions of years ago! It's realitively flat here. So my training is paying off! I suspect he may be a tad sore today, but he held his own. 

So...I am definetley keeping the saddle. Although, I had another slippy dismount....since we were soaked to the bone, when I went to dismount, the saddle slide with me again. (I swear every time I am with M something  happens to me.) This time, because I had worn my muck boots (rode in them all winter, feet were warm and dry) and all my rain gear, I couldn't move fast enough and ended up on the ground. Jay just stood there.:? SO....I will have to put the breast collar on. I *always* wear one on all my horses, but for some reason while testing this saddle out...I haven't been putting it on. (maybe cause it doesn't match in color LOL)

So, success! Great memories were made yesterday! Yeah!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, DON'T you EVER do that again!:shock: You about gave me a heartache!!!!

Stan, happy to see you...get your life preserver!:wink: Jay doesn't like when it is real windy either. He'll run and buck through the field!:lol::lol:

Speaking of....the other night, I of course didn't have the small gate closed completely (I'm always in and out) and Rainn decided she was going to take a gander out it!:shock: Luckily mom was in the other section and stopped her before she got out the main entrance! LOL But let me tell ya, Jay went bizerk! Bc he couldn't find Rainn, he was running back and forth, bucking and carrying on. Something to see.

Ellen, so glad to see you back. I was worried you were in the hospital with blood clots!:shock:

Sue, most of our pizzarias here serve calzones. They are delicious.

Our area is known for 'wedges'. Take half a pizza crust, half it. Cover one half with your choice of meat (chipped ham usually) lettuce, tomato and cheese and mayo. Place it in the broiler/oven until brown and crispy. YUM! Easy and tasty. (not healthy!)

Our student I spoke about earlier has passed. :-( Her viewing is today. 

That's about it on my end. I"ll try to share some pics from yesterday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

View of the lake. the camera didn't pick up the kayakers in the far background. It was a beautiful sight though.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I have to laugh at the rain gear.

DH bought me the poncho and 'boonie' hat. He likes to contribute to my 'habit' even though he's not into horses....

As we rode, I was like....My head is SOAKED....is hat is NOT helping. :lol::lol::lol:

Come to find out _after_ the ride, the hat was for *sunny days and shading*:shock::?

Why they were sold together is beyond me...but I got to rub it in to DH a bit. :wink: All in good fun...I don't melt.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Last one....like I said earlier, the views were spectacular. My favorite places had the evergreens, like here. 

i obvioulsly couldn't take pictures showing the hills and whatnot...I was hanging on!:lol:

OOOOO, wanted to add. I had you guys in my thoughts yesterday. When I mounted up, I thought...be the LEADER of Jay!  Worry about 'your' herd....and we did GREAT! 

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing well. Having my coffee and trying to wake up. Thought I would wake up here at the keyboard talking to you guys. 

TexasGal I have been so glad to get back here after getting my internet back I haven't introduced myself to you. Glad your chiming in again. I know how it is to miss this bunch, but I don't think I could have stood it for 2 yrs like you. It's great that you are back. Stick around and tell us what is going on.

Roaddy You got us good. But, you're committed to a labor of love. I know you won't be regretting your duties. I am looking forward to hear about your escapades with the young ones.

TJ Robins everywhere huh. Hope everything is going well. I hope things have gotten back to normal and the stress of everything is not so bad. You know that I'm glad to be back so I can hear about your HorseMondays. 

Ladies Those recipes are awesome. There is something about the foods available in the summer months that's irresistible. I have finally gotten my fill of fresh veggies this summer. I am keeping the recipes posted so I can try em out. Thanx.

NM Jay really looks good all decked out in his new gear. Yall are making an equestrian fashion statement. Hope the saddle that you chose is working out good. Happy riding:lol:

NS You know that I'm a critter person, so you know I enjoyed hearing about the snake, spider and grouse sp?. We have an interesting snake here called the hognose snake. A couple of yrs ago I encountered a juvenile hognose snake. I was totally puzzled by the colors. Went to the trusty internet and found that this snake had orange markings when young. When I first encountered the snake, I noticed there was a toad frog stampede. They were fleeing the snake which I found out was one of the snake's favorite foods. The little snake fought like a tiger, but when he roled over on its back and played dead, I knew he was nonpoisoness. I studied him for about half a day then turned him back to terrorize the toad frogs. I really enjoy observing the indigenous species here. I have a pair of snakes in my barn, and have not seen any rats there for sometime. Yea!!

Well yall, I'm running out of steam and memory, please forgive. Got 6 quarts of tomatoes yesterday and with the other 4 quarts, I'm ready for venison chilie this winter.

Have a great day and be happy


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> Welcome back Ellen! How's the garden? Jump right in. Reading all those pages would make me dizzy. I just read the 3 last pages and forgot half of it.
> !


Eole

Thanx for the welcome. Yes I am experiencing blurred vision and dizziness. But, I have enjoyed every moment of plowing thru the posts. The diverse adventures are great. Can't miss a thing!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Ellen - glad to see you back! Looking forward to pics of your tomatoes. Mine are still green for another month yet, but they look good. I also planted carrots, green and purple beans, beets and green and yellow zucchini. We've been eating the zucchini for a week or so now but everything else needs the summer to mature. Next year I plan to double the size of my garden and add radishes, lettuce, more carrots (for the horses) and maybe some peppers. I'd did plant 9 lilac bushes down the side of my barn this week. Once they take off they should be beautiful.
> !


Koolio

Thank you for the welcome.

Isn't gardening great. I really enjoyed watching the different stages of the plants as they developed in my garden. My tomatoes did really good and yesterday I wrapped up canning them. Sounds like you went all out on different types of veggies. Don't you enjoy them as they mature and are ready to harvest. I was starving for good fresh veggies when mine came in. Funny, now I am all veggied out. Probably in a month yall will be saying "I don't want to see another veggie on my plate. Hard to believe, but I am going thru that now. I know having the food preserved will surely be nice this winter. I got 24 pts of fields peas and 10 qts of green beans. So all I will need this winter is cornbread. Yum Hope your garden is a success and am looking forward to hearing about its progress:lol:


----------



## texasgal

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m. all
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Having my coffee and trying to wake up. Thought I would wake up here at the keyboard talking to you guys.
> 
> TexasGal I have been so glad to get back here after getting my internet back I haven't introduced myself to you. Glad your chiming in again. I know how it is to miss this bunch, but I don't think I could have stood it for 2 yrs like you. It's great that you are back. Stick around and tell us what is going on.
> < respectfully snipped >


Thanks for the welcome back, ellen.

About 2 yrs ago I started the Texas Horse Friends thread and it really took off! About the same time I bought two young horses and got very busy with them. Something had to give and I found myself increasingly behind on this fast moving thread, so I dropped it.

Almost a year ago, I got a new job, working from home and thought things would start to settle and I'd have more time ...not to be. Almost immediately I was diagnosed with breast cancer and the last 9 months or so have been pretty much out of my control. If not for my husband and Jesus, I don't know how I would have done it.

I'm done with treatments, prognosis is excellent, cancer is gone. The Texas group is very active, but has primarily moved to facebook.

I ran into CCgirl on another thread and came back here to read about what's been going on with her... and realized how much I missed this thread.

So,here I am!

~tg


----------



## corgi

Texasgal- so happy you are back with us amd that you are cancer free!

Well, hubby got back in the saddle Friday night. We put him on Anna, the horse i used to lease at the farm. I knew Anna would be a drama free ride. She is an older QH. She is push button. I never bonded with her the year I leased her. She is a little robotic. She has been used as a lesson horse for the last 10 years so she doesn't react to much...even affection.

The last thing hubby needs right now is to become emotionally involved with another horse. Maybe in a few months, but Scuffy and the tragic way he died is way too fresh in his mind. So, Anna is a perfect horse for him to ride.

We were pleased to find out that his saddle fits Anna perfectly. We rode around the arena. Scuff was a TWH so it had been years since Jeff has posted a trot. It came back to him. 

The whole experiences was just kinda...blah. He did it because he "had" to. He wouldn't go out on the trail. Said he wasn't ready for that. I totally understand. I am proud of him for getting back in the saddle less than a week after Scuffy died.

Riding together is "our thing". It is what we do together and he doesn't want to lose that. He can ride Anna whenever he wants to and there are a couple of other horses he can ride if he wishes. I think he will get there. The first time back on a horse, that is not his beloved Scuffers, was going to be the hardest and now that it is out of the way, maybe he can now begin to move forward.

We will probably buy a horse..maybe over the winter, or next Spring. We just don't want to rush into anything. Thankful that I got that new job, because now I will be able to afford board for another one.

This time last week, we were both so upset and in shock. Things are slowly getting better each day. Thank you again for all of your kind words and support.
I have non horsey friends that have not even asked me how Jeff or I are doing. Times like these do show you who your true friends are.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> i obvioulsly couldn't take pictures showing the hills and whatnot...I was hanging on!:lol:


I understand this mess.
I forfeit holding reins so I can hold the camera.
Things happen so fast all I get are blurry pictures.

Spent all weekend leaning of the sides of my horse plucking raspberries.
The really dark red one's are always low and hard to reach from the saddle.
Sometimes I wind up with a branch or stem full of thorns.
The things we do.

All back home and safe, I'll post some sort of recap later.

Good Evening All !!!


----------



## Eole

TexasGal, glad to "meet" you. I've been here almost a year. Going through cancer treatment is no walk in the park. Did you gain back your energy? 

NM, you're brave to ride in all weather and M seems to be the same. So, have you got a new saddle?

Corgi, I don't think people without animals can really understand the loss and grieving from losing a beloved animal. With time, I'm sure your DH will have a place in his heart for another one. Could he ride Anna on a regular base with you? 

Ellen, I'm amazed at the abundance of your garden. But lots of work involved, must be a full time job to cook and preserve.

My favorite salade this summer with fennel (the veggie, not the spice)
Moroccan fennel salad
Dice a fennel, a cucumber and 2 tomatoes
A couple spring onions or crushed garlic
A big bunch of chopped fresh coriander
Juice and zest of half a lemon
Olive oïl, salt and Pepper to taste


----------



## Eole

So, we (Alizé and I) did our ride today. Groomed, saddled, then hopped on the trailer easily (first time this season) 6 awful miles of bad dirt-gravel roads, winding and hilly. She was soaked on arrival, poor thing.
Then, deer flies were worst than ever.
We went anyway, flies were still bad, but bearable in the woods

The guy who owns the land said "go straight at the top of the climb" and you'll reach the main official trail. Sure! There were MANY trails going all directions. Well, going straight got us at a nice lake, but a dead-end. 2 wrong turns before I hit the right trail. Didn't go as far as I wanted, but now I'll know where to go. Trails were very nice, some fallen trees, but nothing my lovely mare couldn't manage. A forest of mature sugar maples, long climbs ups and downs.

Then, back at the trailer, she refused to go on. :shock: I took a while to convince her otherwise. Horses are very kind creatures to accept what we throw at them. I drive very carefully, but I can't do any better with our roads.
Now, pictures!
At the start
At the lake
On the trail
Back at the trailer


----------



## texasgal

Eole said:


> TexasGal, glad to "meet" you. I've been here almost a year. Going through cancer treatment is no walk in the park. Did you gain back your energy? < respectfully snipped >


Eole, I'm not quite 3 weeks out from radiation, so, no. And certain days (like today) I'm really frustrated with that. I'll have a really good day and brilliantly over-do it, and then the next day I can barely do basic essential things. So frustrating, but I realize I'm probably trying to do too much too fast. 

I do manage to ride at least twice a week. Yesterday was hay day, and grocery day, and we had a really nice evening ride. Today I could hardly stay out of bed... *sigh*


----------



## SueC

*TG*, great to "meet" you and hope you recover quickly from your treatment. What you're going through with energy, my husband and I have a little bit here because of building burnout - 3 years at it with no holiday and scarcely a day a week off - and those not really as there are always essential chores... (on top of a major car crash and a vile robbery and job losses and other big stressors like that in the middle of everything). I'm not having a whinge because we are fortunate to be able to do a project like this one, just observing that even good, constructive things can batter your energy and personal resources. You're currently riding more than I am, and I feel guilty every time I see my lovely horse ready for adventure when I'm feeling like a floppy jellyfish. So twice a week after aggressive treatment like that, I think you're doing splendidly and I'll let you know when I've caught up to that!

*NM71* and *Nathalie*, I really enjoyed your trail stories and photos! 

*Ellen*, you asked about a recipe, I really just make a pizza base using crusty white bread premix, yeast, and full cream milk instead of water, everything else as directed on the packet. I put it in the breadmaker but don't let it bake, just knead and rise a little. One fist sized piece gets rolled out for one calzone and filled with whatever you want. If you don't have a breadmaker, you can heat the milk to lukewarm, add the yeast and enough flour to make a thick pancake batter consistency (use an egg whisk), then let it rise in a warm place - then use a wooden spoon to fold in more flour until you can hand knead it without making a sticky mess. Rise again a little, then use as above. Happy cooking. Those garden tomatoes of yours will marry happily with the mozzarella. 

*Stan*, get well soon; *Roadyy*, did you survive your babysitting? :rofl:

Everyone else: :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, good to hear your DH got back in the saddle. Anna does sound like the right transition horse. I'm sorry about your nonhorse friends...people without horses just don't "get it". Even those without pets...one loses a dog or cat or whatever species, & it's "oh, it's just a..." Hmm. Their loss, I think.

I'm glad you're back & well, Ellen.

Great rides, Nicker & Eole! MR, bet the berries were worth the "price"?

TexasGirl, I can't remember if I welcomed you back, but am enjoying reading your posts. Here & there I've looked at the TexasFriends forum; looks like a good group of folks, so cool you can actually all get together once in awhile.

Going to go get ready to go out to Janice's. She texted me last night that she's found a Sunday mucker, so today's chores will be lighter. I'll have an early lesson (on Spirit, I hope), (before Denise & her girls come for their lessons @ 10a), to make up for Janice missing my scheduled lesson of last week.

Have a very good day, all. Hope Rick didn't get too battered & bruised w/the Extreme Babysitting.


----------



## Roadyy

I am alive and well as it seems all of you are too. Very glad to read up on everyone's weekend and see several got in good rides and good meals ready for later.


Stan, I get that same pain in my right arm from the mouse and had to wear the forearm band and take anti inflammatory pills to help relieve it. Took about a month to get it manageable.


Well, it turned out the father of the 3 kids was able to find accommodations for him and them so I only had the two grandsons, Jesa and Amber. The thunderstorms kept us trapped inside for the most part, but were able to get out and dance in the water puddles and ditches once or twice to the disapproval of DW. lol

No pictures of the outside action, but snapped a few from the inside.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Texas, happy to have you 'back' with us! Wow! You are fresh out...you'll get better.:wink: Hang in there!

Eole, great shots! Are you driving an SUV? Gosh, I need a truck! LOL Your area is lovely. That shot of the lake looked very similar to the one we passed by!

Eole, I think I found a solution for the deer flies, cause they are *bad* here as well. First I use the mask, but that doesn't really stop them from biting on the poll reagion of the neck. I was given a can of *Centaura* insect repellant. it's made by Farnam. It's for people and horses, smells GREAT, and really works well on the deer flies. I do spray him down with *Endure* and then prior to departure I give those sensitive areas, poll, belly, groin a good spray with the Centaura. The deer flies hover.....but don't land. I also spray the fly hood prior to putting it on him. Just my experience there.......

Went to the funeral home yesterday. i'm not a crier in situations like that...but ever since, I can't seem to push the experience out of my mind. I'll look at the clock and think....they have to go through that greeting process all over again....beingn a young child, the gathering was HUGE. (sigh) Two years of fighting cancer with her....their lives will certainly be different now....I feel awful.

MR, maybe after Jay and I have a few more experiences together, I'll attempt to photograph the 'tough' terrain, but this is only our 3rd time out from home...and I've only owned him for a little over a year now!:shock: We've grown so much together over the last year...but I know there is still a *ton* more to learn about each other!

YES, I found the saddle, it's the training saddle M let me borrow. It's definitly the ONE! I'll clean mine old one up for her, order my new stirrups this morning, and we'll make the echange. Yippee!

I'm so happy she suggested me trying 'different' saddle types..i.e. roping, reining, training, pleasure....b/c all I was trying was trail saddles, and they weren't compatible with my body type.

I am now an 'official' saddle expert, so if you need tips...ask!:lol::lol::lol:

I am limited on my riding time this week...committments, so my job today is to RIDE! 

We leave for Emerald Isle, NC Friday....:-( I'm really not looking forward to going. I know...poor me...a second vacation....but it's with DH family. Although they are likable, I really do not like his sister, nor does she like me. We tolerate each other...we are _such_ opposites.

I"m putting on a smile for DH. With all that has happened in the last 6 months (heart surgery) he _needs_ a good vacation. He's really excited about it.

I think a big part of my :-x is that when we return it will be August...and you all know what August brings......*school*. I feel like this summer has gone *SO* dog-gone fast!!! It's a bit depressing.:-(

AND...I don't feel rested. I actaully feel tired all the time. I don't know what is wrong with me.:?

Sorry for the blues....in reality...I know I have NOTHING to complain about....just want time to slow down a bit.

OK, better run, so I can get a ride in.

Roaddy, thank goodness you survived.

TJ, HAVE FUN!!!!:wink:

Talk soon! Ride strong!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone!

Texas - welcome! I wish you the best on your recovery and look forward to more horse stories soon.

Corgi - so glad to hear DH got back in the saddle. It will take time, but that was a positive first step. Is he excited at all about the prospect of his own horse?

TJTalon - I hope you have a fantastic horse Monday and a great ride today! You deserve it!

Roadyy - glad to see you survived . It looks like you are amazing with the little kids and they love you to pieces.

Eole - beautiful scenery. It looks like you had a great ride. Your horse will get better at trailering with practice and patience.

Nicker - I am glad you found a saddle, and at a great deal too! I do hope you enjoy your vacation with your DH, in spite of his sister. Think of it as time for the two of you and just focus on that. As for school, I totally understand. Luckily, school here didn't let out until a few weeks after yours did, which means we don't go back until the end of August. Summers do seem to go so fast though.

Ellen - waiting on pics of your tomatoes... I hope you are feeling better as well.

My girlfriend and I want trail riding yesterday afternoon. I picked up her gelding and we headed out. We got a little rain, but it was overall a nice ride. Sam appreciated getting out. We made it home just in time as we were hit by a big thunderstorm about 15 min after I unhitched the trailer.:shock:

This week will be busy as we are renovating the living room. DH pulled the carpet yesterday, so today I have to remove the underlay staples and repaint the walls. Once that is done, we will lay laminate flooring, which will be a much cleaner, tidier look. Later, my parents are coming up and my dad will reface our fireplace in ledgestone (fireplaces are his business). I also need to shop for some new furniture (2 chairs and a sofa) to replace the old. It will be good to get this done and should freshen up and update the house quite a bit. The old carpet was pretty gross and harboured all kinds of allergens.

On the weekend we are going to a rodeo and rodeo dance in the community where I will be teaching next year. I am so excited! I love dancing and haven't been for such a long time. I am also looking forward to getting to know the community I will be working in. Time to pull out my old dancing boots!

I did withdraw from the Masters Program and feel so much lighter for it. My gut kept telling me it is not the time to do this. I feeling better knowing I can focus on my job, my family and horses more next year. I know I invest too much of my happiness in my work and right now, I think it is more important to find a balance between work and life that isn't work, than to pursue further training. I read an article about happiness this morning and basically it said happiness comes from wanting what you have and not having what you want. This is so true. I already have so much and need to live my life recognizing that I have enough and that I am enough.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you were able to make a decision on that Tracey. I was really worrying about you and your happiness with such a full plate. I hope you can really focus on slowing down just enough to enjoy the accomplishments you already have before stepping into the next stage of learning and growth.



I do so enjoy my grand kids and love the time I get with them. My daughter of the two boys that were here is chomping at the bit wanting to go horse riding with us again. It was her ex husband that I got Little Man from and Gems, the Standardbred mare I sold. Some of you will remember her as she had the heart star on her face.


----------



## Happy Place

Popping in to say hi. We are headed into some HOt Hot days this week. I am concentrating on doing things inside, except for Horse Wednesday. This week we are hearing speakers on hippotherapy, Mindfulness and yoga on horseback! Should be very cool. I'll try to get pics of the yoga. Saturday is Christmas in July. I am playing Mrs. Santa and handing out riding awards to the kids. 

Day 3 of healthy eating and daily exercise. I am on this like white on rice!


----------



## tjtalon

Just caught up on today's posts. HP, you're sounding happier all the time! Rick, I know being w/the 2 babies & Amber on a rainy weekend made you happy (I like the puddle splashing, good idea). Nicker, congratulations on the saddle! The vacation might be a bit awkward for you, w/the sister-in-law, but good for the DH? All the teachers: this summer IS going fast! Tracey, that Masters program did sound like a big load too soon..


----------



## Koolio

Here are a few trail ride pics from yesterday. A beautiful ride even in the rain.

The trail is growing in thick!









Another one of about a half dozen or so small lakes on our trail loop.









Handsome Sam at lunch spot. He doesn't actually have 5 legs. My friends horse is hiding behind him. The sun came out!


----------



## tjtalon

And Tracey, to read from you "happiness is wanting what you have" made me stop & think. I have my Horse Mondays....for one.

The other things (continuing work upheaval & still in limbo regarding having a home) are a little hard to be happy about; but, I do believe it's God stirring up the works of both, & I'm trying my best to understand that, have patience, & know my prayers aren't unanswered, it's just "wait a bit. Have faith". Hard lesson to learn.

Went early to Janice's, but with talking & whatever, got behind with my chores, even 'tho the load was lighter. She gave me a choice of Bailey for 1/2 hr, or Spirit for 1/2 hr, then in a round pen by myself with Spirit (as Denise was next on Bailey). I chose Bailey, as wasn't up to a solo this time, & since Janice had said she still wants Bailey to be my lesson horse for awhile. I agree. (I gave her an armload of hay, per Janice, before I started mucking, so that she would have some breakfast before my lesson. She liked that. Spirit next door was none too pleased!)

It was a short lesson, but enough & good enough. We didn't do anything new; I walked & sat the trot & worked on keeping my hands quiet. I mostly worked on myself, honestly, as the tension with other stuff is showing in my body. Needed to relax that, just be with Bailey. I got to where I could sit her trot with ease, turn her with my eyes & a gentle left of the reins & subtle leg cue. Did that twice & stopped, so I'd have the body memory. Rode her back to the grooming post &...did a danged near perfect dismount, y'all!!! Took her home & gave her cookies.

Janice said that for my lesson next week (today was a make-up for her missing my scheduled lesson last week) that she wants to put me in a 16" saddle instead of the 15" we've been using on Bailey. I might just like that. I'm still plunking onto my (not-where I should be areas) instead of my seat bones, & because of my injuries, Janice thinks the 16" might be better. Will see.

Before I mounted Bailey in the round pen, I started to cry, as Janice & I were talking a bit about the Other Stuff. Didn't know I was going to cry, but there it was. The only stable thing I have right now, the only place where I feel like I am ME, is out there on Mondays with the horses. Well, I started out tense, as had trouble leaving the other stuff in the car, but ended up relaxed & peaceful.

Hope the feeling sticks for awhile.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, I think that my horse riding time keeps me from going totally bonkers. I'm glad it is helping you too.

The puddle jumping thing reminded me of something that happened about 10 years ago. My 77 year old uncle was visiting my parents. He was a very young 77. 

He was enjoying spending time with my 5 year old great nephew. As they talked, my uncle decided that the boy's mother was entirely too strict on him. He decided that the kid should just be allowed to be a kid. The two of them slipped away from the strict mom and jumped up and down on the bed and threw pillows everywhere. My uncle acted totally innocent about the mess; he tried to pretend he was senile.

He then spent time telling us all about his new girlfriend. He is quite a sport model! Still going strong in his upper 80's!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Celeste. I like the sound of your uncle! Good spirit.

I honestly dread going to work tomorrow. It's not the job, so much, it's all the upheaval. We lost 2 people, now 3 new people incoming. I just have to deal, keep on trucking.

All I want to keep in mind, from today, is petting Bailey's soft nose as she was asking for another cookie, & Janice telling me I did a good job.


----------



## texasgal

Well alrighty then. Dr appt today where I spilled my guts about my becoming dependent on the pain and anxiety meds. I "like" them, but I don't like the dependence on them. She talked to me about how I can start weaning myself if I want and then refilled my scripts for more than I am currently using.. with 3 refills!

I suppose I'll work on it, but it doesn't look like she's at all concerned. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!

TJ, sounds like a GREAT day!

Celeste, I think I would like your uncle. LOL

Koolio, nice snapshots! I too am happy you decided to give yourself a break. Learning the new school and curriculum will be enough I think! :wink:

Had a nice ride today, altough my saddle was still WET from Saturday!:shock: Oops, I guess I should have taken it out of the trailer. It was starting to get mildew on it! YIKES So after the ride, I set it in the sun. It's going to need a good saddle souping and oil.

Jay _was_ a bit of a ****** for a moment. A great reminder that he _is_ an animal, and can never be really trusted....

the Amish boys were gathering veggies out of their field. So I stopped to let their wagon go ahead of us, which was no problem. The problem arose when we followed them, they turned down their driveway and we kept on going....jay wanted to go with *them!* :lol: He gave a little squeal and a mini buck/kick.:shock: My insticts took hold, and I sat down on him and made him work. All was good! We practiced moving off my leg going down the road. 

He moves off my left leg great, but not my right...it's my weak leg, I wonder if I am going mixed signals since that side is weaker.:? Thoughts?

Also, solved my trailer problem. I don't think I mentioned, but when we start out on a trip, and Jay is in the front compartment (slant load) he bangs around in there....hence the new 'h**ker' shipping boots. I kept saying to M....I think that compartment is too small for him....Nah, she says....but he keeps banging around in there.:-( Doesn't seem right to me.

So tonight, I started looking. the partition can be locked *open* when he is riding by himself and allow him to get his feet underneith himself. When we put her horse in, he'll go up front, he's way smaller than Jay. Happy to find this solution, as it bothered me a lot. I think Jay is used to a stock trailer so he is used to more room to spread out his feet.

That's about it here. Busy day tomorrow. Hair, pedi, shopping for groceries for the *Jimmy Buffett concert* Wednesday night! WooHoo!

Have a few pics to share, but I will do it seperately so I don't lose my post.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Since Jay didn't like my strings on my poncho...I decided he needed to get used to them!:lol::lol: So yesterday we didi some ground work, and got him used to strings....lots and lots of strings!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can you say....annoyed with the string?:rofl: Look at his wrinkled nose....true distaste. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Texas, didn't that make you alittle mad that she didn't seem to listen to you?

Sometimes I think docs like to put people, or keep people on meds. Maybe Eole can shed light on that....

Can you wean yourself off? do you want to?


----------



## Eole

Roaddy, good that you survived and came back to us. We would have missed you. I like the baby's hair-style. 

Koolio, Sam is handsome indeed. You must have a weight off your shoulders since you withdrew from the master's program. I like what you said about wanting what you have. It's so easy to always look for something, else when all we need is right in front of us. Good reminder.
"Life is what happens to you while you’re busy making other plans" (John Lennon)


:lol:NM, that's funny! Will he forgive you? :lol: I went to see my mare to see if she forgave me after yesterday's rough ride. She came straight to me. Maybe she was looking for cookies? But at least didn't run away... :wink:
It's a truck disguised as SUV: older Toyota 4-runner V8. Rated to pull 7200lbs. They don't make them anymore. I suspect why: a real gas-guzzler! :shock: It's a perfect rig for me.

Texasgal, you just finished your treatments? Of course you're tired! With your willing attitude, you'll be back in no time... if you take is gradually. I'm already amazed that you kept riding.

Celeste, I like your uncle. Age is in the mind.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Nickers Jay is not pleased. Looks like he has a furrowed brow along with that wrinkled nose. They really have unique personalities. Red has watched me open the electric fence to let him out to graze. He has decided that if he wants to throw some hints at ne for the grass on the other side of the fence, he goes up to the handle on the fence, tests to see if there is juice on the fence, and if not, he takes the handle in his mouth like he's trying to open the fence. He has put 2 and 2 together and come up with four. It's amazing to me just how smart these critters can be. 

TG When my husband passed away, the doctor put me on antianxiety meds. I ended up developing an addiction. I did manage to wean myself off of them, but it was very hard. The one I was on could cause seizures if I did cold turkey. Before that, I had knee replacement on both knees and developed a drug seeking behavior from the pain meds. The way these types of meds creep up and get a hold on people is insidious. I don't like having things like that control me either.

TJ Glad you had a good horse Monday. It's amazing how being around horses can be so anchoring. The world can seem crazy, but let me be around my animals and I can manage to maintain my sanity. Good place to go

Everybody have a good evening. Talk at cha later


----------



## texasgal

NM .. no, I wasn't mad really. More relieved. I wanted to stop taking meds and have some to put away for a rainy day. At the rate I'm going, I'm afraid that wasn't going to happen. Having plenty gives me the opportunity to wean myself without the pressure or fear of running out before I'm ready.

I think I'm just being too ambitious. Want to feel good NOW. Want to be off meds NOW. Want my life back NOW.. 

I'll get it done, with meds to spare ..

_-----------

Next time Mr tg and I go out for a ride, I'll have to take my camera. 

I love looking at all the pics.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Camping: :think:

Weekend was not the norm.

Friday: Met with some friends, went to dinner.
No riding happened :sad:
Felt way too busy with others.

Saturday: The ride from he//.
I couldn't make anyone happy even if I handed out $100 dollar bills at the head of every trail.
Most likely my fault, too fast, horse wound up, really fresh with the cooler weather.
Crab feast was pleasant for the most part.
Once it was dark kids kept traveling through the campsite.
Little one maybe 5 was spinning a glow stick walking behind all my horses.
The Lord had to be watching him, he didn't get kicked.
Never saw his parents and didn't know who they were.
Another group throwing rocks from a rock pile.
I guess they were all just turned loose while the band played.

Sunday: Daughter & myself rode.
Rode her pony bareback again through the trails.
We were doing well until the last 15 minutes.
Cantering up a really steep hill, pony spooked, both went over the side.
Pony came up first and went down the trail.
Daughter laughed and said "I fell".
Got the pony about 150' down the trail, we hopped back on and kept cruising.
Scared the crap out of me.

Quite a different weekend.

Enough of the turmoil.
I see many of you have enjoyed some good rides. 
Continue to ride strong as NM would say.


----------



## Celeste

If you really are in pain, you may need the medicines for now. I would say that it would be best not to keep increasing the dosages. As you recover from your treatment, you can work on weaning off of them. I was on painkillers for three months after an accident, and I didn't have any problem stopping them. I took anxiety medicine due to another incident; it was harder to get off of it. I did it though. The doctor helped me come up with a weaning plan and I followed it.


----------



## texasgal

C.. I will not increase what I'm taking now. I'm really not in pain, but I don't feel "good" if I haven't taken something by early afternoon. I've started cutting that dose in half and using ibuprofen to help.

I'll get'er done.


----------



## SueC

Hey all.

Today I want to remember an old work colleague who was killed in that plane crash over the Ukraine. My neighbour Noel told me yesterday when I gave him a hand fencing (he's always helping us with stuff too). Brett and I kind of have a no-TV policy at home at the moment because we figured we have better things to do and in particular watching news is depressing, we can't actually influence most of these global depressing events and it then makes us less able to make positive contributions to things we _can_ influence, so we cut it out.

Anyway, 20 years ago I was fresh out of university and had just started as an Environmental Scientist with the Department of Agriculture. I was on a 12-month project investigating land salinity, land capability, and sustainable production options for a focus salinity catchment on the South Coast. This is how I first came to, and fell in love with, Albany. I was really lucky that I was working with a great team of people. In our office were Don, our supervising scientist, Ruhi, the hydrologist, Arjen, the technical guru behind the groundwater level and salinity datalogging for the area east of Albany, Justin, a landcare officer, and myself.

Arjen and his wife recently went on a holiday to visit relatives in Holland and they toured France. The plane that was shot down was supposed to be bringing them back from their holiday. I'd only emailed Arjen a couple of months ago when he entered a competitive cycling race in Albany and won it hands-down against far more experienced competition. He was so encouraging about our strawbale house. He was a wonderful person to work with and always cheerful and with a super attitude. I am sad his life was cut short.

Here's Arjen with a vintage bicycle.










Arjen and his wife leave three children in their 20s. They were long-time members of a local Christian community, and you may have seen his brother, who lives in the States, on the local news talking about forgiveness instead of revenge.

We will miss them.


----------



## Stan

Well I'm glad everyone is having a great time riding, or with grand children, and fantastic weather not to mention camping out with their horses and partners.

It stopped raining this afternoon but the wind swung into the south east and In NZ that is a cold wind. I have halted construction of the ark for a while. 

But I'm happy for those enjoying the summer weather or going on holiday and away from my envious attitude, glad to hear those with aliments are feeling better. I'm now off work until my shoulder improves then two weeks holiday in the South Island and a day pig shooting that is if my shoulder gets better. No I don't feel any better after that rant.:twisted::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Cheers all enjoy.


----------



## Roadyy

TG, glad you have a mind set of getting off the meds. If and when you need encouragement just hint at it and we will jump at the chance to carry you.


Terry, change is always hard to adjust at work, but you will endure and grow. Hope the lessons continue to build your stamina, confidence and compassion.

MR, sorry you got dumped, but glad it was more funny than painful. You know the saying "You can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time". Just be sure you enjoyed the trip. Those kids likely slipped away when the parents left to enjoy the concert without parental knowledge. I must admit it sounds like something we would have done at a young age too. Thankfully we didn't get any more hurt by our actions than those kids. Memories they will remember about camping.


SueC, sorry for the loss of your friend and all of those souls lost in the tragedy. He sounds like an amazing person I would have been proud to know.


Stan, glad you have time off to heal before the kill. With the wind direction change will it turn the rain water on the ground to freezing or not get that cold?


MN17, Jay does looked less than impressed with your antics of stringing him up. He did give a humorous expression. Glad you got the loading positions figured out.

I had a young family from church go out to the farm with me yesterday evening. They had their 2 yr old son with them and we had fun meeting the horses, chickens and fish. Ashton, 2 yr old, was instantly in love with the horses. Every time we would go to walk away he would throw a fit and wanted to reach in to pet Little Man. The dad is very interested in getting into riding and wants to repay me by taking me after sharks. Hmm I don't have a saddle to fit one of them.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope the day finds everyone in good spirits. 

I got my litl tractor out yesterday and bush hogged the grazing area behind the house. I kept Red off the area for a while so the grass could come back and spread some. Few bare spots. Hope by next year and some fertilizing, the grass will grow more aggressively. 

MR Glad there were no injuries with the spill. You really know how to enjoy. I really miss the horse camps and trail riding during the camping.

Roaddy It is amazing how kids are drawn to horses. Little Man looks like he enjoys the encounters as well.

Stanley Chime in and rant on. Hope that shoulder gets to 100% and you can go get them pigs. Summer will return to NZ and you can read my rants about winter here.

SueC The memorial of your friend was a nice gesture. Sounds like from the kind of person he was that the world is at a loss for his absence. 

Yall have a good day and be safe


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

MR, OH MY! That would have been scary! Thank goodness your daughter didn't get hurt....it's good to be young and pliable!:wink:

Ugh, the little ones running around unauthorized would have driven me _nuts_:shock::evil: I think I am getting *old*....I only enjoy children inside a 25X25 box....that would be my classrooom!:rofl: Where I can control them. :wink:

Texas, Roaddy is right, this group is very good about giving moral support...*anytime*

Stan, we met people from NZ a couple years back at a wedding. They were telling us how your country is very good about giving 'holidays' or lots of time off, like you are mentioning You all must be so relaxed compared to us Americans....some people only get a couple days off here and there, a week if they are lucky.

I'm starting to 'rev' up for our 'holiday'. First I have to _survive_ the Buffett concert....and if any of you have attended one....you know what I mean!:wink:

Roaddy, yes, I am happy to get the trailer situation configured out....what I haven't told you....back to M. As you all know I kinda alloweed her to become the 'leader' last time. Not this time....but i do rely on her for different things like knowing about trailering...

I've trailered of course, but it was 20 odd years ago. I'm _*assuming*_ she has trailered more than me with what she has done/does with horses, so I trust her judgement.....but yet, my old knowledge was telling me something just wasn't right....

SO....what do I do? Arm myself with more knowledge! I went to TS and found a new book entitled _The Original Horse Bible_. Inside, wouldnt' you know it was a section on hauling....so I bought it! It was saying that some slant loads don't allow horses to spread their feet wide enough to get their balance well, especially for longer rides....hence him banging around. I was *right!*

Also, when we left our trail ride Saturday, i said...maybe we should open up the windows....Nah she siad, they will be fine. Again i was like:think: but again, i doubted my 'old' knowledge so I went with it. When we got to her place to drop her horse off, the inside of that trailer was a dirpping hot mess of a sauna...._again_ I was right! AND I read they can get sick in hot trailers:shock:

So anyway...another lesson learned....trust myself. I have to keep reminding myself that I was taught by some *very knowledgable* people...even if it was long ago. i have the basics, which I am starting to believe is key.:wink: Things are going to change a little bit.:wink:

Oh, she says she doesn't like to open the windows bc the sawdust will fly around. I thought to myself....hmmm, we had an open stock trailer when I showed...the little bit that is in there didn't go anywhere. I was skeptical, but went with it....again, it's been a _long_ time. But, in the past, My horse would have been covered or dusty, so Not the case.:? Right? *trust your gut there dear Nicker....* LOL

Koolio....lovin' it....Want what you have. YEP!:thumbsup:

Sue, sorry about your friend.:-(

Eole, no i don't think Jay forgave me...that's why he gave the little buck yesterday to [email protected]#$$## :rofl: 

Gotta go feed the troops!

Talk later!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I never seem to post pics of my _princess_ Rainn. 

Here she is all spotted up with her 'allergies'. She only itches on the left side....which also coinsides with her enlarged utter on the left side....nobody knows what is the cause. so we deal....poor thing.

She's such a sweetheart of a horse. 26 years young!


----------



## Stan

O/K its 3 40am Wednesday Morning i'm working prepping a legal response to my employer, a five month long discussion.

And though why not respond to the forum.

Rick its raining again. I think ill re start building the Ark again and no, in northland it is generally not cold enough to freeze the water however in saying that we have had snow on occasion on the ranges not far from my place. I live on a hill so no fear of my place flooding but if it carries on I may be living on an Island.

Nickers yes we do have holidays I am entitled to 240 hrs leave a year based on an 8 hour day then there is the statutory holidays Christmas new year is 4 days, Easter two and queens birthday one day. I don't give a rats **** for the pomp of a queen the sooner we get rid of that the better But Ill take the day off, then there is Waitangi day. We are guaranteed by legislation 20 days a year leave and then the statutory days most folks get 5 weeks off. I get about 7 then again I'm old and entitled. Not only do I work full time I get the old age pension as well and a few other perks for being and o'l fart.

As for the shoulder the doc gave me some different medication today and it seems to be working well I feel great. I mean really great and I'm not going to share. 

Perhaps that is why my brain is in overdrive, because I have come up with some fantastic legal answers to questions which is going to put a cat amongst the pigeons.

If the rain and the wind stops I have to get out the back of the farm and sight my rifle into 200 yards I believe the shooting will be long distance which is further away than I'm used to. I normally try to get within 100 yards of my target. 

Well that's it for tonight might live dangerously Ill wake SWMBO up when I get into the scratcher.

Cheers all and happy riding


----------



## Roadyy

I knew there was something I forgot to put in my post this morning. I wanted to say that I was watching the Clint Eastwood movie with DW last night and thought how much MN17 looks like Laura Linney who played the estranged daughter, Kate.


Ok, back to eating my tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, glad the arm is feeling better, but is the injury covered up by the meds or is it really better? I assume this rain is very much welcomed since all of the previous droughts dried up so much so deep even though they are a menace for so much in so short a time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy...I did a google search of LL....I'm OK with that!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

If you check out youtube clip of Absolute Power and look at her then you will see what I mean. I'm glad you aren't offended. She is a beautiful and successful woman in her career.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AND...I saw she had a kid at 49!:shock: That wouldn't be me....but just something I saw when I googled. :lol:

question is....does she have blue hair?:shock::lol:

My niece does my hair so we got a little crazy since I'm going to the Buffett concert and on vacation. 

it will be gone by end of vacation.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'll check out the Star and Enquirer again, see what I can find! :shock:


----------



## Stan

There is a confusion for you I had to log in again. I noticed some of my grammer in the posts has been corrected. Don't they know I speak New Zealand English, which is different to American, Australian, or pome English We spell and pronounce the words properly. Something for TJ to get into.

Rick not sure if its the meds or an improvement in the condition but I am not sharing. Keeping this stuff all to myself. I will give it a rest tonight and will find out if the condition has improved and on a brighter side the rain has stopped the sun is out.

Cheers all.


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! I hope everyone had a good day.

Stan - glad the rain is letting up a bit. When you get frustrated with your weather, just think of us in January when you have summer and we are only half way through ""wintergeddon".

Nicker - I love the blue hair! I did mine pink like that one year while on vacation. Fun!

Well we had a small lizard scare today. DS and I went to town for some groceries and crickets for the lizards and when we came back the Ackie monitor was not in his cage :shock:. We looked everywhere and started to panic because we are renovating the living room and have all the furnace grates taken off, not to mention stuff from the living room piled all over the house. The thought of a loose lizard in my house is not something I could go to sleep with. Luckily, we found the lizard curled up in DS laundry hamper. He must have crawled up to the top of his cage and squeezed through a narrow gap in the plexiglass, then jumped about 4 feet down landing in the laundry basket full of clothes. Needless to say, we are going to be securing the enclosure tonight. For now, I have used generous amounts of duct tape. These little lizards are smart and have amazing personalities. I can tell this little guy is a trouble maker.

Rain and severe thunderstorms coming Thursday and Friday this week, but then clearing in time for the rodeo. Hopefully I'll get a ride in tonight and again tomorrow.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Good afternoon! I hope everyone had a good day.
> 
> Stan - glad the rain is letting up a bit. When you get frustrated with your weather, just think of us in January when you have summer and we are only half way through ""wintergeddon".
> 
> Nicker - I love the blue hair! I did mine pink like that one year while on vacation. Fun!
> 
> Well we had a small lizard scare today. DS and I went to town for some groceries and crickets for the lizards and when we came back the Ackie monitor was not in his cage :shock:. We looked everywhere and started to panic because we are renovating the living room and have all the furnace grates taken off, not to mention stuff from the living room piled all over the house. The thought of a loose lizard in my house is not something I could go to sleep with. Luckily, we found the lizard curled up in DS laundry hamper. He must have crawled up to the top of his cage and squeezed through a narrow gap in the plexiglass, then jumped about 4 feet down landing in the laundry basket full of clothes. Needless to say, we are going to be securing the enclosure tonight. For now, I have used generous amounts of duct tape. These little lizards are smart and have amazing personalities. I can tell this little guy is a trouble maker.
> 
> Rain and severe thunderstorms coming Thursday and Friday this week, but then clearing in time for the rodeo. Hopefully I'll get a ride in tonight and again tomorrow.


 That naughty monitor! Well, he's to stay put for now... you know what they say- "1/3 of the world is held together by duct tape!" Or something of the sort.....


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

I checked the inquirer and it announced an old fart in NZ was running around on an island surrounded with water booming out. The reporters made out the words "Woohoo":happydance:. The phrase was used over and over again. The authorities thought it might be a guy that was stranded by a flood getting over a painful arm condition. 

Gee Stan, that sounds like you:lol::lol::lol::rofl:

Don't bother getting upset with me cause you will have to stand in line


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio 

The little critter was just out to see the sights. He got tired and had to take a nap. When I go on vacation, I nap all the time. Make sure he doesn't get caught on the duct tape.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Good afternoon! I hope everyone had a good day.
> 
> Stan - glad the rain is letting up a bit. When you get frustrated with your weather, just think of us in January when you have summer and we are only half way through ""wintergeddon".
> 
> Nicker - I love the blue hair! I did mine pink like that one year while on vacation. Fun!
> 
> Well we had a small lizard scare today. DS and I went to town for some groceries and crickets for the lizards and when we came back the Ackie monitor was not in his cage :shock:. We looked everywhere and started to panic because we are renovating the living room and have all the furnace grates taken off, not to mention stuff from the living room piled all over the house. The thought of a loose lizard in my house is not something I could go to sleep with. Luckily, we found the lizard curled up in DS laundry hamper. He must have crawled up to the top of his cage and squeezed through a narrow gap in the plexiglass, then jumped about 4 feet down landing in the laundry basket full of clothes. Needless to say, we are going to be securing the enclosure tonight. For now, I have used generous amounts of duct tape. These little lizards are smart and have amazing personalities. I can tell this little guy is a trouble maker.
> 
> Rain and severe thunderstorms coming Thursday and Friday this week, but then clearing in time for the rodeo. Hopefully I'll get a ride in tonight and again tomorrow.


Just for a joke I told SWMBO I was going to dye my hair from grey to brown. She said it would be a mission but before I attempt it I should get stronger glasses or get the ones with the cracks fixed as they were making me believe I had hair. Some people really know how to hurt a guy and after I had booked a motel in Auckland for next Wednesday night. :shock::lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Popping in for 2 seconds - just came in from feeding the girls, and wow, what a change.... hot and windy all day, (85 is hot for us) but now hotter still without a leaf moving... we're supposed to get a T-storm tonight, just started, actually, and then _only a high of 70 tomorrow, and many days thereafter!!!_ Love that 

Sue, I'm so terribly sorry for the loss of your dear friend - what a fabulous person to have known. I was very close to losing one on Friday. My hay supplier. He and his family live only 6 miles away, and are the salt of the earth. They have a large beef cattle farm, and 100's of acres of hay/crops. I was just there Fri. morning to give him a payment for the hay, and then by 4:30 that day he was out spraying the corn fields when the long arm of the sprayer hit a power line. It was the 1st time in his life he'd had this happen. The tires of the tractor began to melt immediately, and he knew enough to jump as far off as he could. He did so in the nick of time, because if only one foot was on the ground and one on the tractor for another second, this dear man would have been electrocuted. He's still with us, thank goodness, and without a scratch going about his hard day's work. I had to pass one of his fields on the way to town yesterday, and took a photo - glad he's alive, and has more tractors. I made a batch of cinnamon rolls and dropped them off on the way....
Going to do the unusual and sit to watch a bit of Anne of Green Gables, as I've not stopped all day, and will deem this as a treat 

Here's a photo of the burnt tractor - imagine only having 2 seconds to fly off as far as you can to survive. Thanking God he made it!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well I've been here a year now and I'm still allowed to post on this forum! 
Time sure does fly. It seems at though settling on this thread doesn't P anyone off.
The reception wasn't so good on some of the other threads.
The truth must have hurt.

Good Evening All:

NS: Electrocuted tractor is rather drastic.

NM: Blue hair looks great, keep it all year, won't matter for school.
Remember I'll only throw out a positive otherwise I don't comment.
I looked for dirt on LL, you're lucky, short search provided none.
If the saddle works, get it. Comfort is important while riding.

Roadyy: You're safe this time.

Koolio: Did you remember my comment on monitor crawling through air ducts???
We lost a snake in the couch once, also a scorpion in my office.
Still never found a snake in the basement, only sheds everywhere.

SueC: Sorry for the loss of you workmate.

TG: Welcome back.

Ellen: Don't be too hard on Stan building an ark is tough work.

Stan: I have threatened to shave my head.
Wife didn't like the idea since I would surely tattoo a spider web on my head if that happened.
I would just have to hide it at work for a while, wait for a little growth to come back.

Corgi: I hope your husband is doing well. Riding will cure this in time.

TJ: Keep up on horse Mondays, make sure you get enough in return.
I'm sure you work hard for Janice.

HP: A story for tomorrow?

Good night all.
Wife went to grocery store, bringing back







my favorite.


----------



## Stan

MR on the matter of tattoos I had considered a small stick man pushing a lawn mower on the back of my head. 

I'm off the south Island next Wednesday for a week with my daughter and grand children and some pig hunting. Looking forward to it but its going to be cold 1 or 2 deg in the mornings not what I am used to. Should get the tattoo before I go something for the grand kids to laugh at. 

Rick it is the meds masking the pain I let it wear off and the pain returned but maybe a little less so its pop the pills for a few more days. Good stuff reminds me of the 70s:shock::shock::shock: not true I was not into drugs. Girls now that brings back a few memories.

Had a walk around with Bugs tonight. Only a few minutes but a few minutes is better than nothing. It makes me sad to see him alone with no paddock mate and me not spending much time with him. However I noticed the days are beginning to stretch out Not dark until 6-00pm


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, glad you found the lizard and that he found a soft landing zone. Hope the storms don't get to bad so you are able to enjoy the rodeo.

MN17, glad you approve of my thoughts on your resemblance. Rainn looks good and sounds like Jay really likes her too the way he danced around when she was in a different pasture.


MR, glad you didn't find anything bad as I like her as an actress more than I do some of the shows she was in. Spider crawling on the scalp makes my skin crawl. No thanks. I'll stick to the one on my arm. lol

Ellen, great to see you and wanted to let you know I have been raiding the garden across the street. Got me some acorn squash, Japanese cucumbers, watermelon(for the horses) and corn as of late. There were more cucumbers and acorn squash than the couple of us in my house that eat it can do so I have a bad of them I brought to work to share.


Stan, at least the meds are reducing the amount of pain when you are off. So continue to experience the 70s for a while longer. Just remember to lay off while hunting. Don't need to read about you in the ellen enquirer about shooting someone you thought was a big toothed dinner special.

HP, I wish you a great day at the barn and looking forward to the update.

I was looking for the wire the tractor caught on to get hot, but didn't see it. Did it break or do you have more info on what happened. I assumed it happened where it sits as the corn and grass around it are dying from the heat.


We go to the barn and ready for the lesson then got a call from her coach that she wouldn't be able to make it as she had an emergency come up. I had her ride anyways as she wanted to and I know the more time she gets the more she enjoys it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Just a quick pop in....have to get to the barn early. Buffett concert tonight! We leave at 11;00 so we can begin tailgating by 1:00:shock: Drinks are concocted and burgers are packed! And lots and lots of water!

Weather...as for every concert....looks iffy. But hey, that is what makes great memories right? I never wear really good clothes to these things...you never know what you'll get into. :lol::lol:

NS, OH MY your neighbor is so fortunate! Wow!

Koolio, :shock::shock::shock: Glad you found the lizard. I always worry Hammy Ham will get out too. Phew!

Glad you all approve of the blue hair. MR, nah, I won't keep it for school....i'm a stickler for rules...and blue hair is a no-no. :wink: But I must say, she did a really nice job with the color!

Speaking of...you know your dad is senile when he doesn't pick up on the blue hair!:shock::lol: I went to see him...he's VERY old fashion....like I never told him I got a tattoo old fashion. LOL He knows I do 'stunts' like the blue hair...that has always been me...tow the line a little (at least in our family, I'm the 'tester of the water'). But he didn't even notice. Now that is sad.:-(

Well, gotta run. You guys behave while I am off eating _Cheese Burgers in Paradise_ while in _Margaritaville_. :lol:

Have a good day. Ride STRONG!


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in. Wanted to share a picture from FB, with MR especially in mind. "Ride strong" (thanks, Nicker) indeed! (As for another quote, thanks to Ladona for "Not my circus, not my monkeys". Sure comes in handy in my head at work.

Ok, here's the pic:


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Quick pop in. Wanted to share a picture from FB, with MR especially in mind. "Ride strong" (thanks, Nicker) indeed! (As for another quote, thanks to Ladona for "Not my circus, not my monkeys". Sure comes in handy in my head at work.
> 
> Ok, here's the pic:


 ^^Amen!^^
You found the key, and the more time we spend in the beauty of God's creation, the more peaceful we are in every aspect of our lives. Then people wonder, "What secret delight does she have? I want some of that!"
_If they only knew_ it's a matter of getting out there and enjoying nature adventures no matter how big or small


----------



## texasgal

So yesterday, Mr texasgal decided that the colt (officially Tanner) had sat around adjusting and eating long enough so he got in the round pen and started some desensitising (which was easy) and other exercises. Then he turned him loose to free lunge him for a few minutes. He really doesn't move around a lot, so we want to at least move him a bit a couple times a week.

Well, Mr Texasgal wasn't prepared for what he got and it was soooooo cute. He moved off nicely for about a lap and a half, then the tail went up over the back, a long high pitched squeal and we were off to the races! And there was no stopping him until he got it out of his system. We were laughing so hard. Of course he was dripping with sweat and it took us forever to get him cool... but he seemed to enjoy the hose-down afterwards.

Note to self... carry camera next time!


----------



## Northernstar

Had quite the busy day- heck, past several days! But all good 

Ellen, hope you got all those tomatoes canned, and looking so forward to lovely photos of your horse and chickens 

Roaddy, the sprayer arm was very long, and held high enough this time to hit the power lines way above... the photo I took was from stopping in my car on the way home. Still can't help but think that those tractor wheels immediately melting were his 2 seconds of 'quick thinking' and jumping as far as he could.... he's lean and fit. Or was it God giving him a 'good shove' at the end? They had to shut off the power in the area for a few hrs to handle the situation, and he was right back at it the next day, thank goodness. He's a good man, and has such a good family-would hope the best for anyone in this emergency, nonetheless


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Awesome pic TJ: I don't fit the cowboy role, more like a hippie with a horse.
The terrain is extremely familiar though.
I ride in docksiders, wear a ballcap or dew rag, almost always sunglasses.
I have jeans in common with the cowboy, not the coat.
I look like the last person you would expect to ride a horse.
And I'm quick, someone says we're going out on a ride.
I'm ready in 3 minutes, brush quick for saddle and girth, throw on the saddle and headgear.
The river is coming soon, it will clean up the rest.

NS: I too like the outdoors.
We go to camp every weekend that weather permits.
No TV or A/C and I don't feel I'm missing a thing.
I can catch up when I get home.
I never care where we ride, how fast/slow we go, how many people are on the ride.
It's immaterial, I'm going out for a ride that's all that matters.

My only area of concern is the train, my horse now stands for the train.
It used to be a joyride every time the train passed, I mean bolt for all it's worth.
I'd bring him back in view of the train and he'd bolt again, we are past this.
Two weeks ago as we came down to the tracks there was the train.
Quiet as could be, the first 40 or so cars where loaded, no squealing breaks.
Then as soon as he saw us he blew the whistle several times.
I thought I may never hear properly again, about 20 feet away tucked in the brush.
Now my horse stands and eats off the trail, we have came a long way thus far.
It took almost 3 years to break him in with the train.
During this time the joyrides became less and less.

Lately my horse has been riding like a machine.
If not asked to stop or slow down he just keeps on truckin.
Not in bad way but like he is on a mission, what it is I don't know.
He is still his happy self, enjoys the river, stopping in the hay fields, etc...
While moving he is definitely all work and no play lately.
At camp he is still quite the character though.

This weekend they are making Sunday look bad with 60% chance of rain.
Camping might not happen this weekend. :-(
Some storms rolling through this evening, shouldn't be bad though.
Some trails have been a mess with all the mud lately.
Hills drain and the rocky areas don't matter but the usual mud holes are growing in size.
Silt along the rivers edge has declined quite a bit, no more up to their hocks.

The novel is ending!
Good Night All.


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! I hope everyone had a great day.

HappyPlace - we are anxiously waiting to hear about horse Wednesday...

TJ - I love the picture and it pretty much sums things up.

Texasgal - yes, you need a camera! I sounds like it was a good session for all.

Northern star - every time you post I feel like we live in very similar climates and environments. The mountains are a ways away from here, but I grew up in the Rocky Mountains in BC. I cannot seem to get enough of being outside. Today I picked wild strawberries and communed with the wood frogs. LOL!
BTW :shock: on the tractor!

Nicker - enjoy your concert tonight!!!

Roadyy - your daughter is looking fantastic on the back of a horse! It is so exciting that she is catching the horse bug too.

Stan - enjoy your mini vacation. Go easy on the pigs. Maybe bugs needs a pasture mate?

Beautiful day here today so I spent most of it outside mowing grass and weeding. Everything is looking pretty good. I'm waiting for it to cool a little and will then ride Koolio this evening. 
I rode Sam this morning. The tumour on this sheath is back again and he seems to be reacting adversely to the medicated cream. I cleaned him up and coated him with zincofax to give him some relief. Poor fellow. I hope we don't have to have the tumour removed again soon.
I may have to change my internet name to LizardMama as the reptiles are keeping me very busy. DS's monitor got out again this morning. Luckily he didn't get far and we caught him quickly. That is one smart little lizard! We have again modified the enclosure to keep him in, but he can leverage any weakness. The uromastyx lizard has been refusing to eat and come out of his hide, so I have been coaxing him to finally eat again with my fabulous salad making skills. I think he is finally coming around. We were lizard sitting one of DS friends lizards all week (a scaleless bearded dragon named Eragon). He looks like a naked chicken but is very personable. The friend just picked him up this afternoon so now we are down to our usual menagerie. These critters are keeping me busy!


----------



## Celeste

I have to work this weekend. No riding Saturday. The world may end.......


----------



## Stan

Called in and saw my wife at her work this morning. Upon leaving my friend said he had told Roslyn I was bringing her in a bunch of flowers. Don't mates that drop you in it become annoying. He said Roslyn did not believe him. Which caused me to hatch a little plan.

Picture this. 
My wife is in meetings with her boss and several other women, some from out of town. I have already put in an appearance and been ushered out of the way. My mate has already told her I was going to bring her flowers.
off I go to the florist and buy half a dozen roses (don't want to spoil her) with a card.

My mate who like me is always up for a little stirring, agreed to take her the flowers and to read the card out in front of the women as he handed Roslyn the flowers.

He did what I had asked. The doctor said I will recover but it may take a week.


----------



## Northernstar

Fished for 4 1/2 hrs with DH Saturday, and caught 24 nice bluegill... threw back almost that amount! One of mine was almost a Master Angler catch!
* This lake has the returning nesting loons, and just 3 wks ago the babies were fluff balls on the parent's back - now, they were almost their parent's size, but parents diving/feeding fish to them still. This was when I'd give anything for a spotting scope - we sat in our boat and watched the parent dive/come up immediately with a fish/transport to juvenile loon over and over 
Sunday was hot (for us) and took a scoot over to Lk MI (not far) to enjoy literal 'outdoor AC'... win/win! Still outdoors @ a historic spot on a Great Lake, all for the cost of a speck of gas and a packed sandwich  * This is the Pt. Betsie Light I've mentioned earlier - Stan, the Fresnel light from the 1800's was finally replaced in later years, and can you believe the 'modern' one came from _____ NZ! I know it starts with a 'P' and if I saw the name again I'd recognize it immediately. Like, "Padic Padic" just to throw it out... Maybe you'd know? Here's a photo


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> Called in and saw my wife at her work this morning. Upon leaving my friend said he had told Roslyn I was bringing her in a bunch of flowers. Don't mates that drop you in it become annoying. He said Roslyn did not believe him. Which caused me to hatch a little plan.
> 
> Picture this.
> My wife is in meetings with her boss and several other women, some from out of town. I have already put in an appearance and been ushered out of the way. My mate has already told her I was going to bring her flowers.
> off I go to the florist and buy half a dozen roses (don't want to spoil her) with a card.
> 
> My mate who like me is always up for a little stirring, agreed to take her the flowers and to read the card out in front of the women as he handed Roslyn the flowers.
> 
> He did what I had asked. The doctor said I will recover but it may take a week.


Wives never tire of being gifted with flowers - they could come from a florist, or from your own back yard with a kiss. My DH always grew up seeing his dad giving his mom flowers - mostly from early Saturday's @ the farmer's market... he has never forgotten, and I know I'm a lucky girl. Sometimes they're forget-me-nots picked out back before mowing. Right now I'm enjoying plum colored gladiolas that are blooming like crazy on the counter  Good for you to remember girls really do love flowers


----------



## Northernstar

Time to get out back and feed the mares - They all received a good, long brushing while eating hay this morning, and it dawned on me I had mentioned I'd share the story of how I came to own 'Ms Northern Star', my first, and beloved heart horse.... I'll have tell the sweet and heart-warming, story next time  * Here she is on a frosty October morning here at home...
Good night all, and God Bless


----------



## Happy Place

No horse Wednesday for me. I woke up with a headache and sore throat. By the time I finished my daily job search and applied for one, I was ready to go back to bed. I was really looking forward to hearing the speakers on horse therapy too! Hopefully I will get out there on Friday. Saturday is our big Christmas in July so I know there will be tons to do to get ready.

NS- I keep trying to get pictures of our snakes but they are too fast!


Good Night all.


----------



## Roadyy

I got a call from the owner of the farm yesterday. He said he has a potential buyer for the farm and I started to sweat. He then says the new owner will want me to stay just as I am with the lease as they don't want horses. At most maybe a small pony for their grand daughter way later down the road. They are more interested in the home and access to the hunting lease and fishing on the Bayou. They got the escrow done and now have two weeks to get financed or come up with the remainder of the price. 

I talked to him about getting my name on the list for the hunting lease and he will do that. So come March of next year I can join the lease for only $250 a year to hunt the 850 acres. That in itself will be great for the camp that is right on the water with a nice dock over the water. 

Tracey, glad you got the lizard again and thinking you should put a retractable lease on that thing so it can go so far then get sucked back into the containment.lol

TG, sounds like a busted gut full of laughter with that lil horse. Would have loved to seen pics.

NS, looking forward to reading that story and love the pics!

Stan, some good deeds never go unpunished.

HP, I hope you feel better and can get out there to enjoy the Christmas in July.


----------



## Happy Place

*more snake news*

My old dog has been pointing snakes for the past week. She goes right up next to the house where they bask in the sun. Today the snake was moving away from her so I reached down and touched it! I have no idea why. It turned around and came back at me, so I grabbed the dog and walked her inside. As I turn to grab the door, I see the snake slither under the garage door! Yep. There is now a snake in my garage about 2 foot long and and inch around.

From what I can tell, it's a Butler
View attachment 485402
Garder Snake
None too happy about that. I know it won't hurt me, I just don't like to reach for something and get surprised!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Awesome pic TJ: I don't fit the cowboy role, more like a hippie with a horse.
> 
> 
> 
> The novel is ending!


Didn't figure you did, & yes you are, & yes it is. It was the spirit of the picture...You got all that & knew what I meant.


----------



## Eole

TexasGal, seems like Tanner had a good work out!

NS, quick thinking saved this farmer's life for sure. Amazing picture of the burnt tractor :shock: Now, you have to tell the story how you got your horse. We have loons fishing on our lake and they treat us daily to their beautiful songs . They nest elsewhere. We have ducks and geese nesting on the lake. Only the mother duck stays with the chicks after they hatch, but I notice both adult geese take care of their chicks. 

MR, I enjoy your ride stories. I love camping too, and planning fancy meals. Used to do a lot of kayaking trips and back-country skiing trekks.

HP, garter snakes are the only ones we can see around here. We have other species, but rarely encounter them. Have a nice Christmas! 

Koolio, sorry that tumor is already back, poor Sam. Your lizard adventures sure keep you busy.

Roaddy, good to know the potential buyer would want you to stay. It looks like such a great place.

I did a little liberty work with Alize yesterday after work. Free lunging in both directions with changes in gaits. Arena is a rectangle, so keeping her with me was a challenge. Not perfect, but for a first, not bad at all. I think she enjoyed it too. A couple days off starting Saturday. Forecast of rain, and more rain. Forecast may change, we'll adapt.


----------



## SueC

Hey all, remember Frieda and her mustang? Their progress is extraordinary. I like her approach to training so much I have bookmarked her page to try some of the tricks with Sunsmart and maybe the donkeys when we finish the house. Her horse even lies down when asked, and she hasn't even started ridden work.

Augustus the Mustang | Adventures of Augustus the Mustang

Koolio - my mother once had a part-Arabian gelding who had a recurring tumour on his face. It had invaded the tear duct, from which it could not be removed. The horse was slated for euthanasia, when a veterinary student did an experimental treatment they'd heard about, and injected TB vaccine straight into the tumour site. We didn't expect much, but the tumour shrank and never recurred. The theory is that the TB vaccine alerts the immune system, which also notices the cancer when it comes looking - and the immune system ought to have cleaned up in the first place, as it does in the majority of cases - we're all getting early cancer as we live that's cleaned up immediately before we become aware of there even being cancer. No guarantee the TB thing will always work but I'd try it again on an accessible cancer. Pity my mare's cancer wasn't accessible or I would have had a go. Good luck with your Sam.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Thought i would jump on and say HI before we head out on our 'holiday'.

The concert was good....'different' than in past years. Many things went a bit awkward, missing canapy, grill misfiring....but the gals I was with were all troopers and we had a good time regardless. That is why I love them so...easy going people. There was almost a maylay during the concert with a very intoxicated guy....but the big beast of a man to the right of me saved the day and got security.:wink:

MR, I too am a lover of the outdoors. Can ever seem to get enough. I'm not a fan of the winter, but anymore, I just bundle up and GO. Love breathing the fresh air, and in the summer, love to feel the warmth on my arm....love to hear the birds, and smell the scents of summer.

Had a nice ride last night on Jay. NEEDED to get one moore in before vaca. Since he has seemed a 'bit' bored on the trails I thought I should get his mind working more while out there. So I have been working on moving him off my leg from a stand still and a walk. Last session he got the 'step' right. Meaning, I could feel him moving his shoulders over correctly. I stopped there. Last night.....it _clicked_ with my guy!!!! I had him moving off my leg at a walk and a *jog!!!!* It was INCREDIBLE! 

he's really an intelligent boy. AND, it seems the more I praise him, the more he want's to do. (reminds me of students!) He was alert, and VERY willing to move....I mean *very*. lOL I had to be careful, if I gave even a slight squeeze with me legs....off he would go! :lol::lol:

Then I decided to try a canter. it's been a while, it usualy kills my back, so I do go there. But thought, Oh, he's riding so well, why not? :lol: Oh he cantered alright, but I must have kept my leg on him too much b/c he was cantering sideways:shock: I think he thought I was asking him to do the same in the canter as the jog! Ooops, no ...so we will work on that later!

Felt good to be in the saddle, and it be successful before I leave for a week.

I am taking my ipad, so hoping to pop in a time or two. Doubt I'll have wireless this trip.

Roaddy, so thankful you get to keep your place.

Koolio....OOh my! BTW, when do you start school? I think our first teacher's day is Aug 22.

Stan......you da man. :wink:

OK, better go get ready. Always takes longer than you think. I'm already packed, but always loose ends. 

Have a good W/E if I don't get back....and.......

RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

I dropped DW off at the church for the VBS then headed to the barn to feed the critters. I was by myself and couldn't resist the urge even knowing I needed to get back to the church. Saddled up Little Man and rode around the pastures and the arena for half hour or so then traded him in for Trusty for another half hour or so. It felt so good to be in the saddle after a few weeks of not. 

I worked on my seat cues and side passing. Neither of them really wanted anything to do with it from the seat so I'll have to start them from the ground on side passing. Finally got Trusty cooled down as he is out of shape and with the backing up I had him doing alot of, it got him worked up. 

The new chickens are really getting up there and are almost as big as Momma.





































Garder snakes are good to have around the outside of the house, but not so fun inside the house. I'd be willing to bet when he gets hungry he will find his way back out.


MN17, have fun on your trip and glad you had a great ride on Jay before heading out. Hope you come back to better conditions with them horses than the last time. Sounds like the concert was full of memory making things.


----------



## tshoop7

*Frieda and her mustang*

Loved the videos, Frieda did a good job with her horse, and liked the
"boat bumpers" for simulating legs in pre-saddle training, nice solid
training technique there from the 'horse's point of view', well done!



SueC said:


> Hey all, remember Frieda and her mustang? Their progress is extraordinary. I like her approach to training so much I have bookmarked her page to try some of the tricks with Sunsmart and maybe the donkeys when we finish the house. Her horse even lies down when asked, and she hasn't even started ridden work.
> 
> Augustus the Mustang | Adventures of Augustus the Mustang
> 
> Koolio - my mother once had a part-Arabian gelding who had a recurring tumour on his face. It had invaded the tear duct, from which it could not be removed. The horse was slated for euthanasia, when a veterinary student did an experimental treatment they'd heard about, and injected TB vaccine straight into the tumour site. We didn't expect much, but the tumour shrank and never recurred. The theory is that the TB vaccine alerts the immune system, which also notices the cancer when it comes looking - and the immune system ought to have cleaned up in the first place, as it does in the majority of cases - we're all getting early cancer as we live that's cleaned up immediately before we become aware of there even being cancer. No guarantee the TB thing will always work but I'd try it again on an accessible cancer. Pity my mare's cancer wasn't accessible or I would have had a go. Good luck with your Sam.


----------



## Koolio

*When it rains, it pours...*

Really!









It has been raining buckets since last night. Puddles accumulating in the pastures and it's coming down hard. The moisture is always good but it puts a damper on riding for a bit. I have embraced the day and set to work cleaning out the fridge and the storage space in the basement. I think I will also make a huge batch of banana loaf and some cookies. Cookies always make a cold rainy day seem brighter...


----------



## Roadyy

I'll take a delivery of some of that loaf.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio: I would also like to reserve 4 of the banana loaf.

I felt cold this morning it was like 63 degrees.
Our dew point is in the low fifties today, no humidity.
Unusual summer here in Maryland, much cooler than the norm.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole: Do you still camp? With or without horses?

Roadyy: Still planning on horse camping?


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> more like a hippie with a horse.


MR

You are the hippie cowboy. The coolest dude ridin' a horse I think it needs to be the beginning of a trend.:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Yall I think I am going into dawg daze mode. Yesterday I cleaned some of the barn and got rid of hay that was old, dusty and moldy. Where I cleaned really looks better. Wish I had worn a mask. I thought about how good Roaddy's barn looks in the pictures. That's a hard act to follow. I put the old hay on spots where no grass was growing (areas outside of Red's containment area) in hopes of changing that. Today I went out and was watering Red. I looked down and there were 4 little gold chickens standing around. We started digging in the dumped hay and there was bunches of big fat crickets. Their fav snack. Like takin the kids to the candy store. I took some pics of them and will work on sending them.

Stan you are really doing good. I agree "U da Man:lol:" Half dozen roses is always good for a lady to get.

I am going to figure out how to get my cellphone pictures to my email and will chime in later. See ya!


----------



## Eole

Koolio, I there's no banana loaf left, I'll take the cookies.

Sue, interesting info on using the vaccine on a skin tumor. BCG vaccine (tuberculosis) is actually used in local bladder cancers, so I can see how it could work on other type of localized recurring tumors like Sam's. Wouldn't work on invasive cancers like your mare likely had though.

MR, I sleep in my tent near my horse a couple times a year when we do short trips. I make my coffee on my MSR stove in the morning and eat a store-bought muffin. That's the extent of my camping these past years. Cooking isn't as inspiring when alone. DH actually won my heart on a kayak trip, camping on an island, with a spanish paella followed by a chocolate fondue. I got tricked; I found out later he only cooks when camping. 

Roaddy, glad you got a good ride in.


----------



## Happy Place

Long day at the barn today. I am whipped! I worked with a 12 yr old girl with CP, a woman who had back injuries from a car wreck and talked with a vet who had combat injuries. Tomorrow is the big day. Christmas in July, so we were busy cleaning house and decorating. The tent guys came, 2 new horse were dropped off and we just kept on working! I came home tired and sore from walking those horses so much! It's good for me though and I smelled like horse, so that's a bonus!

Pray that it does not rain. It's clouding up now and there is a 60% chance tomorrow. Santa and I don't want to wander in the rain!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been raining buckets since last night. Puddles accumulating in the pastures and it's coming down hard. The moisture is always good but it puts a damper on riding for a bit. I have embraced the day and set to work cleaning out the fridge and the storage space in the basement. I think I will also make a huge batch of banana loaf and some cookies. Cookies always make a cold rainy day seem brighter...


Just baked a batch of turtle cookies last night, knowing my farrier was coming today, (he's a gem and treats my horses well) and of course a nice dessert for DH after dinner  ** Turtle cookies! HaHa Just thought of the irony.....


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Long day at the barn today. I am whipped! I worked with a 12 yr old girl with CP, a woman who had back injuries from a car wreck and talked with a vet who had combat injuries. Tomorrow is the big day. Christmas in July, so we were busy cleaning house and decorating. The tent guys came, 2 new horse were dropped off and we just kept on working! I came home tired and sore from walking those horses so much! It's good for me though and I smelled like horse, so that's a bonus!
> 
> Pray that it does not rain. It's clouding up now and there is a 60% chance tomorrow. Santa and I don't want to wander in the rain!!!


_Have tons of fun tomorrow!!!_ At least you have tents, just in case.... As far as your resident garter snake, look at it this way - the cup is 1/2 full! Here in MI, our _only_ venomous snake is the Eastern Massasauga, and it's not even a fatal bite. Also, to be sure, I'd rather smell like horse, and having the memory of them wafting in the clothes hamper than a Prada purse at the mall any day


----------



## Celeste

All of you really have me wanting some cookies............


----------



## Northernstar

Hay folks! What neat adventures so many are enjoying! I chose to use my down time last night to engulf in the just delivered edition of Country magazine... Oh my gosh! They outdid themselves in this issue! The front is a photo of wild ponies from Chincoteague Is., Virginia, the inside features the shoreline of LK MI, (including our nearest lighthouse! Ironic), and a feature on Roosevelt's efforts in the early 1900's to establish the millions of acres of Nat'l Forest/Park System that we now enjoy forever  * PBS has made a feature documentary on it & airs in Sept. .. Calendar marked!

MR: Uber cool temps here as well, and loving every minute of it 

Stan: I called over to the lighthouse, and the gal was there at the tower - she climbed and told me the name of the place in NZ where the 'new' (1980's to replace the 1850's) lens was made... Porirua, NZ, it says. Do you know of it?

Koolio: I loooove woodies! They're my _favorite_ frog, and then 2nd is the gray tree frog. Yes, I agree we are in a very similar climate... _quite_ north of the equator! Eole's region looks very similar to mine as well... and Vancouver is beautiful and similar to our Upper Peninsula 

Ellen: Looking forward to seeing your sweet Red, the chickens and garden - If you need help with photos, just ask Roadyy


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar said:


> Just baked a batch of turtle cookies last night, knowing my farrier was coming today, (he's a gem and treats my horses well) and of course a nice dessert for DH after dinner  ** Turtle cookies! HaHa Just thought of the irony.....



Can you share the recipe? Mmmmm I love turtles!!


----------



## Northernstar

*Just another sorrel Quarter Horse..... * 

Horse ownership came to me not because of great wealth, but just the opposite - horses given to me by loving owners knowing I would indeed be a loving owner. It all happened unexpectedly in the early spring of 2011...

There was an old gelding of an acquaintance being boarded at a small local stable, and with permission, I'd stop by on my way from town to give him some carrots and a few strokes. After a while, the BO said it would be fine to give a few bites to the other few boarded horses there, as many of the owners weren't making it out often. 

One day in early April, ('11, and still plenty of snow) the BO said the parents of the girl who owned the QH with the star needed to find a new owner for her, as the girl was graduating HS and going to college. They couldn't afford to board/care for a horse and pay tuition - a younger sister was right behind. She gave me the #, and _just out of curiosity, but not_ _expecting anything,_ I called. The father answered, and said he'd like for me to talk with his daughter. The girl was so nice, and we hit it off instantly. She was worried sick of who her horse would go to, and was thrilled that I had been coming to the barn and knew her horse! We met that week at the barn after school, and all the papers were signed, and Star was given to me with enormous blessings from their family. 

I went to that same barn the next day, and I was in awe. I wasn't just going to give a few horses a carrot and a stroke, _but I now owned my very own_ _horse. _I inherited all of her tack and supplies, which were in need of replacement pretty bad. Not to say for a minute that the girl didn't love and care for Star, (quite the contrary!) but her senior year was grueling with choir/drama team/college prep, etc. and no time for the barn. I just simply groomed Star each day, had her hooves done/everything. She was due. New halter, (shiny hunter green and not dingy pink)... just little things that make a difference. She and her mom called one evening saying they had gone out to see her and couldn't believe how beautiful she looked! They thanked me, and I thanked them and made a solemn promise that she'd be loved and cared for forever 

Six weeks later, the AQHA papers came with my name as the owner of 'Ms Northern Star'! * I want all of you to remember what it felt like the day you owned your very first horse 

I am her 3rd (and final) owner - I made contact with the 1st, and had a delightful talk! Mrs. Widger and her husband (a sheriff) had her for many yrs, and she shared that Star had four foals, and was a search and rescue horse for 6 yrs with them. She was delighted I called, and I was delighted to hear of her history and stories... I called AQHA and wrote down the names & reg #'s of Star's offspring.

Seeing Star every day was like heaven - I'd go and groom/ride/walk/be with her... yet in the eve's after dinner, I'd stand @ the kitchen sink and wish with all my heart I could give her coppery head a hug and kiss goodnight... you bet I was thankful to see her everyday, but it was foreign to me to have an animal of my own in another place. DH would come in to say something and see big tears welling up in my eyes. He knew I missed her, and said to check into prices for a simple fencing and barn to have her out back.....

By that July, she was trailered home for good! I put a lot of thought about bringing her here w/o another horse, but she was an alpha, and I was able to give her a lot of time/attention. DH was away stocking fish all week, and was like, "Wow! There's a_ horse_ behind my house!" upon coming home... At night I could see her with the illumination of the pole barn light (it's pitch, solid black here otherwise)... Each day, I'd groom/ride/walk/just sit and chill in the silence of our surroundings, and this girl is incredibly communicative in her gestures, her eyes, and everything about her when we're together speaks volumes without a word spoken. She is wise, and I see it. She nods and gestures, and if I'm smart enough I pick up on it. Then she really nods as if to say, "Yes! That's what I was showing you!" 

There are so many hundreds of things I could share.... like when I fell off of her bareback, she stood stock still bent down and gave me a nudge and licked my face. She waited the whole time until I climbed up again. 

At the stable that 1st week, a horse charged at me ready to strike, and she ran forward and blocked the way. Star was the alpha in that herd. She was also a nanny horse for any new comers to be placed with. 

Her grandsire was Impressive, (Star is HYPP N/N), and her dam was By Far A Star.....

This girl is my beloved heart horse, and Ms Northern Star is 'by far a star' in my life forever. We speak each other's language


----------



## Northernstar

Star just this morning at sunrise


----------



## tjtalon

Ok...what's a turtle cookie?

Speaking of turtles, another snapping turtle wandered onto work property from the canal today. The residents around wanted to pick it up & "take it somewhere". I said, no, it'll bite, hard. I called Animal Control. Didn't look palatable for a cookie recipe.

A resident today gave me 2 small cans of pumpkin today, as a "tip" for resetting her breakers. Sweet, tiny, ancient little woman; said "They're still in date, but won't be in time for pies this fall, you take them & make something good". Ok...uuumm...you cooks out there, will that make a cookie of some kind? Or something...I'm basically cooking mystified & challenged.


----------



## corgi

Cookies? Did someone say cookies???

Tj- take one can of pure pumpkin and one box of cake mix. I like chocolate or spice. Mix the cake mix powder and the pumpkin. Add enough water to make it mixable with a spoon. No egg..no oil. Bake are directed on cake box directions. Pure yummy!!! And low fat!

Isabella was so lame last night. Almost to the point of another emergency vet call. One of the boarders is a certified equine massage therapist and she said she thought Isabella pulled a muscle and worked on her for about 20 minutes. We noticed she walked better the more she moved so we kept her out of her stall today and when we went out to tonight, she was putting weight on all four legs!!!!! 

Jeff rode the BO's new Puerto Rican Paso Fino tonight and actually laughed while he was riding. It was so good to see him enjoy himself on a horse again. This Paso really moves likes a Paso. Watching him is so funny...how can one not laugh while riding him. His legs move so fast and the ride is so smooth..but my...this horse is FAST.

It was a good night! Here is a video.






Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Eole

> Pray that it does not rain. It's clouding up now and there is a 60% chance tomorrow. Santa and I don't want to wander in the rain!!!


 OK, I'll pray for snow instead. That will make it real Christmas-like.:lol:

NS, that is a great story, thanks for sharing. I can see how much you love that horse. You're lucky to have found each other. Star would be how old now?


----------



## Maryland Rider

I need to know about this turtle cookie too!
You all mentioned cookies and my wife just baked some last night.
Chocolate chip and walnut, had to eat a few.

Weekend Alert:
Saturday will be a day ride. :-(
Sunday 60% chance of rain.
If I go camping I will surely get rained upon.
If I stay home the sun will shine, we all know how this works.

Thursday my small 4WD truck that I drive to DC started with the front brakes grinding.
No warning, no squealing, picked up pads and rotors.
Almost one wheel done this evening, will finish tomorrow evening.

I figure @ 88 degrees tomorrow, short 3 hour ride, play in the river some.
It surely beats not riding. I charged my Kodak camera for tomorrow.
I am going to make a point to stop on the trail for pics.
This way they won't be blurry.

Ellen: Do you grow jalapeno peppers?
I was given about 30 on Tuesday, half are gone.
I have eaten them on peanut butter sandwich and with every meal.
Sliced strips even go in the whiskey.
Larger load next week to include habaneros.

Good Evening All!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Ladona, wrote that down & put cake mix on grocery list. Great vid of your DH on the Paso, that does look like fun!

Nite all, up early tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Place

NS What a great story! You and your girl were just meant for each other. 

I read the Augustus the Mustang blog. Very interesting! after I post this, I am going to look up horse games!

I have a volunteer flower at the back of my house. It's about 7 ft tall with yellow flowers. No, not a sunflower. They sure are pretty though. Does anyone know what they are?
[/ATTACH] Sorry it came out sideways! I added some chicken fun for the heck of it!!!


----------



## Rob55

Hi all. Missed the group. Arrived at Ft. Lewis. Monday. No internet at the house until 10 August. Hope to visit the local stable tomorrow. Saw at least two talk about not wanting to ride in the rain. Ride! A ride in the rain is more fun and healthier than sitting on the lazy boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Very true, Rob! And you can always wear a snorkel! ;-)

Something for all of you to enjoy, if you haven't heard of this NZ lass already, who is going for the Guinness height record for bareback jumping. She already has it unofficially and is waiting for the official judges to come so she can repeat her feat in front of them.






I've watched a few clips of her riding and talking and I really like her attitude with horses, and I think she's a super, extraordinarily well-balanced rider. I still enjoy bareback riding and if you like to do that too, check out some of her clips. There's a lot to be said for frequent bareback riding starting in childhood, the benefits stay with you all your riding life and you'll communicate so much better with your horse, and ride with a truly independent seat and minimal visible aids. 


Koolio, a pedunculated lipoma is not usually invasive, just inaccessible without abdominal surgery and doesn't show up as symptoms until it's too big. It's not a very vascular tumour, so unlikely to respond to things like the TB vaccine trick anyway. Pretty hard to get an effective immune response shrinking a large free-floating glob of adipose tissue attached by a small stalk....

This bucket is provided as a courtesy for anyone who requires it after reading medical notes.











And finally - I got back on my horse. And thanks to the inspiration that came from watching Ms Burton, I went bareback, trotting all around the farm. Sunsmart always moves like a dressage horse when I ride bareback, and I think it's because riding bareback forces me to focus focus focus and be really in tune with him (so I don't fall off :rofl. I can't idly think about other stuff when there isn't the security of a saddle. That was so much fun, I want to do it again soon. Thankfully I'm feeling better already and energy is on the up again.


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> Hay folks! What neat adventures so many are enjoying! I chose to use my down time last night to engulf in the just delivered edition of Country magazine... Oh my gosh! They outdid themselves in this issue! The front is a photo of wild ponies from Chincoteague Is., Virginia, the inside features the shoreline of LK MI, (including our nearest lighthouse! Ironic), and a feature on Roosevelt's efforts in the early 1900's to establish the millions of acres of Nat'l Forest/Park System that we now enjoy forever  * PBS has made a feature documentary on it & airs in Sept. .. Calendar marked!
> 
> MR: Uber cool temps here as well, and loving every minute of it
> 
> Stan: I called over to the lighthouse, and the gal was there at the tower - she climbed and told me the name of the place in NZ where the 'new' (1980's to replace the 1850's) lens was made... Porirua, NZ, it says. Do you know of it?
> 
> Koolio: I loooove woodies! They're my _favorite_ frog, and then 2nd is the gray tree frog. Yes, I agree we are in a very similar climate... _quite_ north of the equator! Eole's region looks very similar to mine as well... and Vancouver is beautiful and similar to our Upper Peninsula
> 
> Ellen: Looking forward to seeing your sweet Red, the chickens and garden - If you need help with photos, just ask Roadyy


Porirua is in the Wellington area and that is where the beehive is built. That is the building that houses the little children that represent us and its election year. Funny how the snakes congregate in the beehive. Pity the beehive is only a building and not the home of honest busy bees. I live at the northern end of the North Island 400 miles from them.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Ok...what's a turtle cookie?
> 
> I'm basically cooking mystified & challenged.


Come on TJ even I know what a turtle cookie is. That's one of the ninja they did not show on the show often, because he was a little crisp and tended to cause the others to crack up.  

I have just hung the washing out because I thought I would take advantage of the sun. Its started to rain again and its cold. I think I should move to the States.


----------



## Stan

*Ladona I had a look at the video and am sorry to say I cant get into a horse that moves like that. It just does not look right. But being on a horse and having a smile is the up side.*


----------



## SueC

Re turtle cookies: What about _baby oil_? Or _baby powder_? Sounds very cruel.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Re turtle cookies: What about _baby oil_? Or _baby powder_? Sounds very cruel.


 
You will have to bring me into your way of thinking I don't get the link to baby oil or powder in context with a turtle cookie. then again is my imagination is a little slow


----------



## Stan

The card on the flowers I gave my wife to which my long time friend read out in front of the assembly of women, was his version of what was really there, and the reason the doctor told me I would recover in a week or so.


----------



## SueC

Stan, canola oil is made from canola seeds, peanut oil from peanuts, and baby oil from what... babies??? And baby _powder_??? Is that what's left when the oil has been extracted, like canola meal? :evil:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope yall are well. Much seems to be going on. Today will be a great day to cut the grass. I don't mind that too much because I have a riding lawn mower and I can remember when there were only push mowers. 

I tried to send the buff orpington (little golden girls) pictures to my email. Everytime I tried, I hit a brick wall. This cell phone takes much better pictures than my other one. Any suggestions?

Stan Don't knock the gait until you have tried it. It's the same principle as trying a tucker saddle. I may get a paso fino. I like a smooth ride and being close to the ground. Perruvian pasos are nice as well. 

Really enjoyed the chicken pictures. Hopefully, I can exit from my sinile state and remember the steps to move pictures.

SueC I got the joke. If canola oil is from canola seeds, then is baby oil is from......... I thought it was a good play on words. Hope u r doing well.

I hated to hear about Ole Man Sam. I had a white horse when I was a kid that had the same or similar problem. SueC s suggestion may be an option we didn't have back then.

I really enjoyed Freida's picture journey with her mustang. She may be the next horse whisperer.

Got to go back and read some more so I can address everything.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> All of you really have me wanting some cookies............


NS Yes, me too. I will come and try to trim your horse for some turtle cookies. I am a chow hound when it comes to sweets. Especially good ones like turtle cookies


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> OK, I'll pray for snow instead. That will make it real Christmas-like.:lol:


If it is as hot there as it is here, that would be a blessing.


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

I have heard of the liberty methods of horse training before. I recently researched a Carolyn Resnick regarding her method of horse training. For some reason I connect the two methods. Is that correct or am I confused. Sometimes I feel that using dominance in the sense humans understand it may be confusing Red because of the different way a horse deals with dominance. We often try to impose our ways and understanding when it is not correct or natural. When I used the techniques of current clinicians, Red acts more afraid or confused of me than being of submissive to the dominant herd member. I am not sure that is helping his trust in me when using these techniques. He is a good natured horse and his faults are more my ignorance than anything he has done in his development.:? What do u think? I would appreciate feedback from all directions if anyone has an opinions on this.


----------



## ellen hays

Robb55

Sorry about over looking. Good to see ya chinin' in. Hope everything is good. Looking forward to hearing about what's been going on.


----------



## ellen hays

Corgi 

So good to see you. So glad hubby enjoyed his ride on the paso fino. You know what they say about laughter, it's good for the soul. Hope the experience will help him along. I know you seeing him doing better will help you. Hope you two are ok.


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> NS What a great story! You and your girl were just meant for each other.
> 
> I read the Augustus the Mustang blog. Very interesting! after I post this, I am going to look up horse games!
> 
> I have a volunteer flower at the back of my house. It's about 7 ft tall with yellow flowers. No, not a sunflower. They sure are pretty though. Does anyone know what they are?
> [/ATTACH] Sorry it came out sideways! I added some chicken fun for the heck of it!!!


The 1st thing that comes to mind is lance-leafed coreopsis..(I don't google stuff-I like to challenge the brain 1st, then see if I'm wrong haha) Love those sweet chickens too! 
** Just remembered there's also large-leafed coreopsis - that may be it. Larger leaves in southern areas, lance leaves in the north. Hope my memory's working correctly!


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Natalie
> 
> I have heard of the liberty methods of horse training before. I recently researched a Carolyn Resnick regarding her method of horse training. For some reason I connect the two methods. Is that correct or am I confused. Sometimes I feel that using dominance in the sense humans understand it may be confusing Red because of the different way a horse deals with dominance. We often try to impose our ways and understanding when it is not correct or natural. When I used the techniques of current clinicians, Red acts more afraid or confused of me than being of submissive to the dominant herd member. I am not sure that is helping his trust in me when using these techniques. He is a good natured horse and his faults are more my ignorance than anything he has done in his development.:? What do u think? I would appreciate feedback from all directions if anyone has an opinions on this.


 The only thing I can come up with is that Red is very sensitive, and subtle cues when working with him would work best. Star and Sugar are both alphas, and I have to (sometimes) be more dominant if need be - Laney, however, is the most sensitive horse I've ever seen. Just a tiny gesture and she'll do your bidding. She was the 5th in the social ladder in her herd of 5 - Sugar, her 1/2 sister was #1. Just be subtle and see what happens


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Ok...what's a turtle cookie?
> 
> Speaking of turtles, another snapping turtle wandered onto work property from the canal today. The residents around wanted to pick it up & "take it somewhere". I said, no, it'll bite, hard. I called Animal Control. Didn't look palatable for a cookie recipe.
> 
> A resident today gave me 2 small cans of pumpkin today, as a "tip" for resetting her breakers. Sweet, tiny, ancient little woman; said "They're still in date, but won't be in time for pies this fall, you take them & make something good". Ok...uuumm...you cooks out there, will that make a cookie of some kind? Or something...I'm basically cooking mystified & challenged.


 Kudos, Tj!! Just _dare_ anyone to 'take it somewhere'! Geesh, where would they put it? _It's already in it's perfect habitat with the canal right there, for Pete's sake! _It's not like it's a 12' alligator or something...Two thumbs up for quick thinking!


----------



## Northernstar

Gosh, so sorry guys as to the 'turtle cookie' confusion- I wasn't trying to be clever or cheeky, I just assumed you'd know about them! When I'm in town to grocery shop, I always think ahead and like to keep things on hand that can be made up quick as a treat for farrier/hay farmer/someone who needs a 'lift', etc.... In the dairy aisle one can buy ready made cookie dough to be popped in the oven in a pinch when need be - turtle cookies consist of toll house morsels, caramel, and pecans. There's no such thing around here as, _"I'll just pop to the store up the road and pick something_ _up"_ haha The creed is, as Koolio knows, "Stock the pantry, Stock the wood, Stock the hay" also, "Stock the goodies for the farrier/farmer/DH" 

Eole : Thank you for your compliment on Star - (the story is probably more monumental to me as all horse owners out there have that bond that's so hard to describe properly)... I think many others have had horses for waaaay longer than I, but the love is still the same  Star is 23, to answer your question! She's had such an interesting life, and I thrilled to find out so many neat things about her by making that call 

Corgi : Had you ever heard of the wild ponies on Chincoteague Island there in VA? They swim a channel every year... the story in Country Magazine was fascinating... I'd never heard of them!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Natalie
> 
> I have heard of the liberty methods of horse training before. I recently researched a Carolyn Resnick regarding her method of horse training. For some reason I connect the two methods. Is that correct or am I confused. Sometimes I feel that using dominance in the sense humans understand it may be confusing Red because of the different way a horse deals with dominance. We often try to impose our ways and understanding when it is not correct or natural. When I used the techniques of current clinicians, Red acts more afraid or confused of me than being of submissive to the dominant herd member. I am not sure that is helping his trust in me when using these techniques. He is a good natured horse and his faults are more my ignorance than anything he has done in his development.:? What do u think? I would appreciate feedback from all directions if anyone has an opinions on this.


Yes, I personally don't take to all that dominance stuff either with horses or dogs, I think it's misguided (like you say, human and horse dominance differ, and actually, dog research shows that domestic dog dominance hierarchies are NOT like those of wolves, dogs given a choice follow the FRIENDLIEST leader whether human or dog, not the alpha), and I think we get far better results just with warm, gentle, persistent training (such as Frieda also uses with her mustang, although she uses more food rewards than I do, but it's working fine for them and the horse is NOT mugging her as some insist will happen, it's very gentle to her as well). Anyone who says bonding with your horse is unimportant, or that horses don't respond to praise or voice, or that they aren't allowed to approach you unless you invite them, I totally disagree with. I'm going to plug for Tom Roberts again, who re-trained many problem horses with a brain to identify and solve underlying problems, and *gentle persistence* - if you can get hold even of his "Horse Control-the Young Horse" it's pretty much the most useful and CONCISE training manual I've ever seen, and there are lots of photos and case studies in this really readable text.

Our family has retrained many animals who went through conventional trainers with all their cookie-cutter, show'em who's boss methods, and we've not had any trouble getting gentle, friendly, happy, cooperative animals every time, from so-called incorrigible animals, including a horse who had been banned from the track.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have camped at Assateague Island and Chincoteague Island.
Maryland & Virginia these wild ponies can be obnoxious.
They will run through camp sites open coolers etc...
I have not been there in years though.
They swim through the salt water like nobodies business.
Fire Department in Chincoteague holds an auction for these ponies.
Have seen people pay a lot for a rotten pony.
I think the FD keeps the proceeds.
15 years since I was there, I hope the area has not been developed.
It was kind of like a Mayberry in the older part of town.


----------



## Northernstar

The layout in Country Magazine is really positive about them, actually, and it appears there's been a tremendous (and healthy) management program, _unlike the BLM... _Apparantly, each year they swim across the channel and there are many, many trained people helping them to herd across (although they can obviously do it themselves, but aids in organization) then, it seems, the young of appropriate age are auctioned. The island, they say, can sustain a healthy herd of 100, so after foraging and resting, that herd swims back to the island. Even a photo of them back on the native land. This is the first time I've heard of them, and just can't believe it! 100's of ppl gather and sit quietly for hrs waiting for it to occur. I'd be one ticked off Naturalist if I detected any foul play with this, but it's the real deal of _humans just helping them along gently this time_


----------



## Koolio

*Since we are telling stories...*

Here is Sam's story...
I first purchased Sam in 1994, about 3 days before I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. We bought him for my husband and at the time he was a big, unruly 4 year old who may have been proud cut. With perseverance and patience, we finally got Sam to where he would be respect his rider and listen to us. DH didn't ride much, so I began riding him and started doing some light jumping and dressage on him. He quickly became part of the family. 
About 3 years later we purchased our first home on an acreage and moved Sam there. Shortly after, we got a second horse and learned how jealous Sam could be. He would play this silly "I don't want to be caught game", or at least until I caught the other horse and took her out. Once Sam realized he might be left home, he pretty much caught himself.
Life on the acreage was wonderful and Sam proved himself to be an awesome horse. He saved me more then once when riding near an alfalfa field and I had a major asthma attack. He knew I was in trouble and when I let go of the reins, he ever so carefully took me directly home, right to the front door. A few years later, DH got transferred to Saskatchewan and we were on the move again. I sold the other horse, but took Sam along.
In Saskatchewan, I found a lovely boarding stable for Sam that had indoor board. After about 4 times of getting out of his stall, the BO agreed he would be much happier outside. The winter we were there was brutal cold with giant snowdrifts. One day the snow drifted over the stock gate in SAMs pen, so he just walked over it and walked out (all 1400 lbs of him). He never went far, luckily.
After a year in Saskatchewan we moved back to Alberta. I couldn't take Sam immediately, so my BIL agreed to take him in at the farm. He stayed there for almost a year. Friends of ours agreed to keep him at their place if their daughter could ride him for pony club. They had wanted to purchase him for years. I agreed and in exchange my DD rode a pony they had. Sam was too big. So, arrangements made, DH borrowed a trailer and drove out to Saskatchewan to get him. I was so excited to see him. When he arrived, he was skin and bones. My heart broke. He had been left out in the prairie pasture for a year to fend for himself. He was not accustomed to prairie grasses or the lack of moisture and didn't know how to properly forage. I thought he was being fed and cared for in my BIL's yard. Apparently not.
We brought him back to health and he proved to be an excellent pony club mount for our friends daughter. We discovered he LOVED to jump cross country! After a year or our friends begging me to sell him, I reluctantly agreed. I knew he had a good home and I had no time to ride myself and he was far to big for DD. So, with a heavy heart I sold him. A few years later, I begin riding again. My daughter got her mare Sally, and I found Koolio. We heard through the grapevine that our friends had sold Sam again to a young pony club girl in the south end of the province. Once again...
Fast forward to 2010. We finally found another acreage, literally within 1 km of where we used to live. We set it up for horses and moved Sally and Koolio home in October. It was another rough year at work teaching in a junior high (like this one) and one evening I was casually searching Kijiji (our version of Craigslist) for horses. I just happened that night to search the entire province instead of our local area, not really looking for anything in particular and who do I see come up on the front page. I didn't have to read the ad, because I knew from the picture it was Sam. I found him!!! It took DH and I all of 30 seconds to decide that we would buy Sam back at any cost and bring him home. So I responded to the ad. No answer for 4 very long days. The family that had him were on vacation. When I finally reached them, the first thing I asked is how was my old friend. The woman said he was sad and lonely as they didn't have other horses and because he is so big and strong, she and her daughter were afraid of him.  I think she was overjoyed to learn I had previously owned him and wanted him back as she told me if she couldn't find a buyer the the would go to auction. (A 21 year old unruly, big horse doesn't have a great chance of survival at an auction). Needless to say, I drove half way across the province to meet the family and bring my dear old friend home.
People always ask if he remembered me. When w met the family, he was being a total jerk. He barely got in the trailer for them and was hesitant to get in mine, baby he was also scared and as inexperienced people do, they got very physical with him to get him in. Once we got home and unloaded, I let m just chill in the pasture for a bit. At around 11pm, I went out in my pyjamas out check on him. When I did, he lowered his head, pressed the front of his face into my chest, closed his eyes and sighed. It is as if he said "I am home and I'm glad to see you again".
Sam is now 24 and has been home for 3 years. It took me about a year to get him to accept the bridle over his left ear without a fuss. Someone has twisted his ear to get him to lower his head. He has a few more scars and some arthritis from a few years of hard living. Here, he is treated like royalty. He loves trail riding and is the perfect gentleman about everything, including getting in the trailer. I let him decide how fast or how far he wants to go. Every evening, he gives my his signature "hug" with his face pressed against my chest, eyes closed, for a few moments.
I regret some of the choices I made regarding Sam, but I cannot turn tack the clock. I can and will however, care for him myself in the very best way I can until his last breath, and hope to enjoy many more years with my dear old friend...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio: Awesome story.

Well back to the day ride.
It turned out quite well, met my SIL there and we hit the trail.

Beginning of the ride heading out.








First trip down to the tracks








After tracks and into some thicker brush.








Bottom of a ravine with a fallen tree.








First spot of water for the day.








Widest trail of the day, a land owner cuts a path here tractor wide.








SIL here, strange tree growing from the crack in a boulder.








Second river crossing.








Wife, daughter, and myself with train on the tracks.








Wife and her sister in the river.








Took about 90 pictures today.
Stopped for some of them, only about 20 were blurry.
Not so bad on the pics this time.
Didn't attempt pics while we were moving out though.

Great day in the woods, about 82 degrees and 5 mph breeze.
Only soaked to my knees but the water still quite cool.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, what a_ beautiful_ story! Sam has his forever home and all the love he could ever want... Just like Star with her 'signature neck hug' that I'd not trade away for a million dollars, you have your sweet Sam. My mares were loved deeply before coming to me. For their previous owners it was like giving away their children. I cannot imagine. I love them with all my heart as you do Sam, and they most certainly have their forever home here


----------



## ellen hays

You guys are going to make me cry. That was the sweetest story about Ole Man Sam. God sure knew what he was doing when He made animals like horses. This evening my little golden hens were following me around and I thought how lonely I would be without my animals. 

Thanks for the advice on working with Red. I want him to be an individual and not an equine robot. I just wish I understood him better. 

SueC I am going to look for information on Tom Roberts. Thanks

Good Night and God bless


----------



## Northernstar

A little storm rolling in - need to double check things out back.... Would you forgive me for sharing a photo dear to my heart from Star's first year here at home? I call it, "The Smiling Horse", as she loves greeting me every morning. I like to think she_ really is_ smiling


----------



## texasgal

I love the stories and the pictures on this thread.

I.want.a.Chincoteague.pony. I have since I was a kid and read Misty of Chincoteague. I own Misty and Stormy Breyer horse models. Maybe I'll get up there some day.


----------



## ellen hays

NS

Look at her mouth. She really does look like she's smiling. Even her eyes. What a sweetie No wonder you love her so much.


----------



## texasgal

Today was coggins day, because we are going to be ready for some trail rides this fall! 

Since we had a borrowed trailer, we figured we'd better take advantage of it. First time loading and unloading the boys in a 2-horse straight load. They were good. 

Our only "hiccup" was Gunnie getting loose from his tie and somehow getting his head down between his front legs. He was "stuck" and covered in sweat by the time we got to the clinic. It didn't keep him from jumping right back in there though.. such a good boy.

Then we went home and loaded Charm and took her. She had to be put in stocks. That scarey man with the big needle and all ..

Interesting that they take photographs now, instead of drawing the markings, and they process electronically. We will get a hard copy in the mail. Gone are the days of the yellow carbon copy I suppose!

So glad to have that done. Now we need our own trailer and we are ready for fall!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Chincoteague video from YouTube.




Keep in mind this pony roundup is quite commercialized.
Ponies swim this channel all the time.

Deer can swim quite well too!
In the 70's and early 80's when I spent time on the Chesapeake Bay,
I would see many deer swimming across the bay.
I don't know where this example was filmed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just got all caught up on the posts.

Most everyone is still asleep here. I am sitting here.. ..true to form, coffee on the balcony, but not looking at my woods and squirrels.....but looking at the Atlantic Ocean!

Koolio, your story about Sam brought tears to my eyes. Wonderful!

Terry, there are also turtle candies. At least they sell them in our neck of the woods. have you had them?

MR, looks like a great ride! I am looking forward to a big water crossing like that. I think Jay would enjoy it.

Ellen, Red sounds a lot like Jay. Harsh work or words isn't the best method. Oh, he'll do what he is told, but he will retreat back to zombie horse. Literally blank eyes. Jay definitely does better with a soft voice and hand....and very welll with encourageing words. I think he would jump trhough fire if I gave him enough praise.

I went to a 'natrual horsemanship' clinic over a year ago. I borrowed a horse. The trainer had us pulling on the halters real hard like....this was my fist experience with NH.....:-| I wasn't keen on that but I did what I was told. WhenI look back, I see where if I had done that with Jay, I would have scared the bajesus out of him. Big Bad Ben took it all in stride. In fact the owners thought he came back a better horse....like us, they are all different.

Made it successfully down here. 12 hour drive. Did go rather quickly. Switched up cars often and each took turns driving.

Spent the entire day being lazy on the beach yesterday. It was really nice. quiet. The development we are in is not for rent so not a lot of commotion, which is nice. We have a short walk to the beach and pool, but I can see the ocean from my balcony.

The group is very flexible, so that makes it nice. Do your own thing....yes!:wink:

My dermotologist just went to Chicoteague last week to watch them herd the ponies. Many years ago a student went down and brought me back a certificate stating that i was 'owner' of one of the ponies. I think the money for the cert goes for care. Not sure.

there are also wild pponies on the Outer Banks of NC. It's cool sitting out on the beach at night watching them walk up the surf, and roll in it too. 

That's about it. Have a wonderful Sunday ( if think it's Sunday. LOL)

Ride strong everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is the beach DH and I took a walk on yesterday morning.


----------



## tjtalon

What a story about Sam, Koolio! I'm with Ellen, that's enough to brig out the kleenex. So glad he's home with you.

Great pics, MR!

That beach looks so peaceful, Nicker.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Nicker,yes I've had those turtle cookies! Yummy.


----------



## Happy Place

*Christmas in July and one more snake story!*

Yesterday was Christmas in July. Santa and I rode in on horses and greeted children and adults by name! LOL The owner had all the guests wear name tags so it was easy for us to call out to them. It was so fun. I'm glad it's over. I put a ton of hours into that event and I am tired!

I decided to take a short nap on my lounge chair outside. As I snoozed, I felt a little tickle on my thigh and thought it was a bug, so i gave it a little swat. Nope, a little snake wound it's way up my chair leg and was heading up my shorts! When I swatted it, it made a quick retreat and I watched it cruise through the grass. It was a little guy about 16" maybe. It was starting to cool down so I bet he was looking for somewhere to stay warm! My outer thigh still tickles! LOL. Those snakes are trying hard to make me like them!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> Those snakes are trying hard to make me like them!


My wife did not think much of snakes when we moved to our present home.
Now if she finds one she'll get a stick or rake, pick it up and move it to the woods.
I even retrieve them from neighbors when they call, keeps rodents down.

One time a neighbor called and I drove to their house.
Found four black snakes and they were not happy.
They got loose from the box in my van.
I left the doors open over night and they managed to get out.

HP: What type of snakes are these???


----------



## Maryland Rider

Larry, Moe, and Curly have returned this year!







I can only assume as the barn cats kill rodents the scavengers arrive.
About this time every year my trees fill with vultures.
They congregate near the horse's water barrels during the day.
Roost in the trees by night.
Sometimes more than a dozen are each sitting on their own fence post.
As the horses leave the through they roll in for a sip.


----------



## texasgal

MR .. aren't they the most clumsy things ever? They roost in the pines next to us and it always sounds like they are falling or banging into tree branches when they come in to roost. Makes me laugh.


----------



## ellen hays

texasgal said:


> I love the stories and the pictures on this thread.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> TG That's what got me hooked on this thread. As time goes on, you'll see that they are all really nice people too. I have found that they are very open and tolerant. I am proof.:shock: They tolerate me:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ellen hays

TG 

Sorry. It's been one of those daze:? I forgot that you had been here before. This is one of those faux pas that cause the distant crickets to start chirping indicating a blank thought process. Yes I had a major duh attack. Overlook me I know everyone was wondering too. I guess I'll just say GoodNite


----------



## texasgal

No worries ellen. It is the reason I'm back!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> texasgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the stories and the pictures on this thread.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> TG That's what got me hooked on this thread. As time goes on, you'll see that they are all really nice people too. I have found that they are very open and tolerant. I am proof.:shock: They tolerate me:wink::wink::wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO (see that I am using internet slang/jargon terms now, impressive huh) good group of people here.
> Great stories, good pictures, horses as the basic link to it all.
> Shame we can't all travel to the same place and go for a ride and a picnic.
> 
> I must apologize for not "Liking" some of the stories posted here.
> When sadness falls upon someone and we share on this thread I can't hit the like button.
> We need another button! I'm still here but I can't "Like" bad news.
> 
> SueC: Could the TARDIS fix this?
> Definition for those unfamiliar: BBC One - Doctor Who - The TARDIS
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgal

"like" ... to me, in this thread, is an acknowledgement that I've read the post.

Maybe I overuse ...?


----------



## ellen hays

MR Yes the TARDAS:shock::shock::shock: Perhaps it can fix the problem. Well, maybe not, but I know what you are saying about when sad or unfortunate things are posted. Even when it a severe case of confusion (as in me). But, seriously, I have been faced with that decision. You want the person to know that you support them, but LIKE just doesn't seem appropriate.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> My mate who like me is always up for a little stirring, agreed to take her the flowers and to read the card out in front of the women as he handed Roslyn the flowers.
> 
> He did what I had asked. The doctor said I will recover but it may take a week.


Yes, and here is a excellent situation. I hit the like buttom, but all I could see was poor Stan In a hospital bed in traction with a concusion


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, canola oil is made from canola seeds, peanut oil from peanuts, and baby oil from what... babies??? And baby _powder_??? Is that what's left when the oil has been extracted, like canola meal? :evil:


Yes Sue I see the connection to the canola oil and I think you will find the canola oil is made from rape seed. Canola is a brand name. Rape seed is also toxic and the oil most likely contains traces of the poison That is why rape seed should not be given to birds.

I personally only use pure olive oil and not the extra virgin. Once its been squeezed the second go round does not qualify it as extra virgin therefore extra virgin can not exist The olive was a virgin until the first squeeze and I'm sorry to say by the time of the second is was used goods. So, why should I pay a higher price for a product that has been used twice 

However baby oil as the name indicates is extracted from baby at the time of a bowel motion coupled with the bladder. The mixture is then processed, perfumed, bottled, and marketed as Baby oil. We all know how much of that stuff a baby can produce in a 24 hour period therefore it does keep the factory at full production with the discoloured product most likely turned into the other equally useful products. No babies are hurt in the process of producing Baby oil. Another useful tip for baby oil is it also softens hands.

Baby powder is a totally different method of production but extracted from the same raw material. It is dried, sanitised, bleached, perfumed and placed in a handy cylinder for dispersal. Not only is it used for the smoothing qualities on a babies bottom. It can also be sprinkled into the underside of a new leather saddle. It stops the saddle from squeaking but alas, it does not stop the babies bottom from the same or similar noises.
All this information was extracted from the New Zealand book of weird things, with the occasional dive into the Australian version of the same book.:wink:

The sun is shining today and I noticed Bugs standing in the shade head down. He does look lonely.


----------



## texasgal

ellen hays said:


> MR Yes the TARDAS:shock::shock::shock: Perhaps it can fix the problem. Well, maybe not, but I know what you are saying about when sad or unfortunate things are posted. Even when it a severe case of confusion (as in me). But, seriously, I have been faced with that decision. You want the person to know that you support them, but LIKE just doesn't seem appropriate.


There is a rape survivor and fellowship thread in the adult only section of the board. We had to establish early on that "like" didn't mean we LIKED the content of the post, but that we acknowledged we have read and appreciate the post.

This will be my disclaimer. Please don't think I LIKE anyone's hard time or sad posts, only that I acknowledge and appreciate the sharing of the story/circumstance.


----------



## ellen hays

TG

I do the same. I also was thinking that the LIKE indicates that the person has read the post. I was kidding around about me being senile. I beat up on myself a lot. Also, had to take this like button discussion to jest at Stanley. I can't pass that opportunity up:lol: You don't overuse the like button. If you do then we are all in there with you


----------



## texasgal

*like*


----------



## Northernstar

Way past my bedtime, but logged in for a second then off to sleep - what a busy day, and wow! Such thunderstorms! Rain is always good in this coniferous land 

HP: Don't look now, but you are no longer afraid of our meek MI snake species! Also, It's confirmed what you have there are yes, lance leaved coreopsis  No googling! 

Auntie Ellen : thank you for the compliment on smiling Star - All 3 mares are very loved, kissed and hear that they are 'good girls!' many times a day. 

Eole: Apologies! I believe a question from Ellen regarding natural horsemanship was directed to you, but I chimed in not seeing your name (Natalie?) So sorry! I'm often still multi tasking when I'm having my scant computer time 

Texasgal, here's the cover of the newest Country magazine - I've been a subscriber for 15 or so years! Every page is a treasure-there are always horses inside, but this cover was special! Usually scenic vistas of Montana/Vermont/Yosemite/Lake Superior, and sometimes our Canadian friends! Prince Edward Island was a main feature a few months back.... very nice article, and I learned something new about these ponies. Enjoy  I suggest to all a subscription to this amazing,down to earth magazine! Each edition is worth the wait 









Goodnight all! Been at it all day! DH just came in a while ago from his 7th day of fisheries work-lunch packed for tomorrow, and time for sleep


----------



## Northernstar

One for Koolio - This little guy was barely visible hopping in front of my wheelbarrow during the morning feed in a short downpour. The American Toad. One of the humblest of creatures in the midst of 3 of God's noblest creatures. Not any less adorable, I must say


----------



## Happy Place

NS-Thanks for the flower ID! Now about that snake. I would not say that I am no longer afraid. It did give me the heebe jeebbies (sp?) for about an hour!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. It looks like it has been an eventful one between the Santa parades, snakes, coreopsis and frog stories.

DH and I went to the rodeo dance. Not what I expected but still fun. I expected the dance would be held in the community hall or the curling rink on the rodeo grounds. Nope! It was in the stock barns with a dirt floor. Most of the people at the dance were either organizers (our age) or drunk (the young ones). I went up to get a drink and asked for a cooler or some soda. Nope! Beer or Jack Daniels, that was it. I decided thirst was better than either of those two horrid choices. The band was good and DH and I danced a few dances, but mostly people watched. Nothing like being the outsider (city slicker) at a small town, everyone knows everyone and everyone is drunk party. This is the community I will be teaching in next year. It's going to be interesting...

:-(I got up this morning and found Sam is very lame. I cannot find any heat or swelling, but he is hurting on his right front foot / leg. At first I thought maybe his knee, but now I fear an abscess is brewing, but cannot find any evidence. I checked his hooves for heat, tenderness and checked his digital pulse. All is normal except that he limps badly on that foot and shuffles it out to the side. He was so lame this morning that he was almost staggering. He is eating fine and is bright eyed, but I am worried. I iced his leg and gave him some Bute for comfort. It could also be something as simple as a strain but if he isn't better by tomorrow morning I will call the vet. It makes me so sad to see him comfortable. :-(

I use like also to acknowledge posts, but hesitate when a post is about something sad or tragic. Maybe we just need smilies instead of the like button. For example, it would be great if we could use:
:lol: :shock::-( or :-x


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> TG That's what got me hooked on this thread. As time goes on, you'll see that they are all really nice people too. I have found that they are very open and tolerant. I am proof.:shock: They tolerate me:wink::wink::wink:


You don't need to be "tolerated", Ellen - you're the soul of good nature. We haven't seen any of your flaws here, except perhaps self-flagellation! ;-)


----------



## Stan

Bugs
Spent some time with him today. Had him in the small paddock next to the garage so he can stick his head in and generally be a pain. He is a very mouthy horse. Yesterday we played tug of war with his new cover and as the night time temps have dropped and there is more rain forecast I decided to put it on him He destroyed the last one in one day. Surprisingly he dropped his head for the halter he has not done that for a while.
I tied him up and began to brush him and fit the cover while he set about to trying to undo the rope. No issues putting on the cover now we wait to see how long it lasts. I hope he gets the message it will help keep him warm and dry. I go to the South Island on Wednesday and it seems the one day hunt has turned into two. Its great when the sons have the same interest as the father. Gives them some thing to teach the old man with new technology. I buy it, they inherit before time, and borrow in the meantime, then forget to give it back when finished with. But that's o/K as its an excuse for me to go visit and hunting again. Thought about getting SWMBO to come with us but I may end up being the game she sees in the sights:shock:

Am I the only male that has gotten attached to his horse or is it I'm the only one to admit it.

Like button" I use it to indicate I like what I have read or pictures seen. That does not mean I have a dislike for anything that is posted but there is a need for a few more options. If I have a dislike I will say so. Not had to do that yet shows how in-tune we all are on this thread. We don't take offence if something is not clear. And we do recognise the different humour. No, I did not miss the odd dig, just thought I'd save it up. I only get called Stanley if in trouble or about to be come the but of a joke. 

Wednesday we drive to Auckland and fly out on Thursday morning then its grand children I'm afraid I'm not the best of granddads but I'll put up a brave front.

Cheers all and keep riding for our days in this neck of the woods are getting longer.


----------



## SueC

MR: I liked that pony swim clip!  Yeah, the TARDIS idea would be great, would love to go for a ride with this whole group!


----------



## SueC

Stan, canola is not a brand name, any more than a Granny Smith apple; it's a specific variety of rapeseed bred for lower erucic acid content and improved nutritional profile.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> MR: I liked that pony swim clip!  Yeah, the TARDIS idea would be great, would love to go for a ride with this whole group!


 
Hell we would never finish a ride Too many would be falling off with laughter. However, MR and the over night stays, and the food I'd be a starter and I don't mean that as a pre dinner tasty bit:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> Stan, canola is not a brand name, any more than a Granny Smith apple; it's a specific variety of rapeseed bred for lower erucic acid content and improved nutritional profile.


Reports I have read said that canola stands for Canada oil and the rape seed is a poison The report also stated it is not a safe oil for consumption Not heart friendly hence my only using pure olive.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm or or miss on "like" but I read everything. I agree, there does need to be more options.

Stan, I'm positive men get just as attached to their horses as women; do other men admit it?, I don't know. I know love reading the progress & stories about you & Bugs.

Tracey, sure hope Sam just has a sprain & nothing serious.

Happy Place, sounded like a fun Santa day!

Off to Janice's in an hour or so. Have a lesson today, wish me luck.


----------



## SueC

Stan: Have a look at the Wikipedia article for a brief overview of the development of canola from rapeseed, and why it was done. Canola meal is a mainstay animal feed over here, and canola oil a commonly consumed oil.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everybody is good. I finally figured out how to send a pic of the little gold chickens and message would not go because of reception here. I am going to have to get a traditional way of taking pictures. That way I could just download directly to the computer. The garden has peaked and I have some butterpeas coming along, but rain chances are low and I don't know if these late peas will produce. Just part of gardening

SueC Thank you. Yes I tend to go after myself. Kinda rather do that than go after others. Had a situation the other day where I had to get serious with some people and it made me ill for a few days. I got my point across but I would rather not be forced into that kind of situation. Seems like an easy going person is deemed a monster when they are pushed to the limit. For some reason, a good nature and easy going attitude is considered a sign of weakness.

I will second that notion of everyone gathering for a ride. Yall know how insecure I am on riding now so maybe with the moral support me and the big red horse would have a good go of it.

Koolio I am sorry to hear Ole Man Sam is lame. Hope if it is an abcess, it will not be severe. Give the ole boy a hug for me

TJ Hope your lesson goes well. I am looking forward to hearing about it.

HP I had pet snakes when I was a kid. They are unique creatures and believe it or not, they are intelligent. They can follow a mouse down a hole where not too many animals can. Makes em invaluable around areas where mice and rats gather. I have 1 or 2 big rat snakes in my barn. Really like having em. 

Well getting close to time to feed the critters. Hope yall have a wonderful day


----------



## ellen hays

NS I am fond of toads also. They are humble little creatures that do a good job doing away with insects. I find them under watertrough when I pour out the water to give Red fresh. I am always afraid of mashing em so I move the trough over a bit. I don't tell the litl golden chicks that the toads are eating their crickets. Might start a range war. The other day, I was coming down the road (not much traffic) and saw a turtle like you see around the yard crossing the road. The little fellow was just a going on its little legs. I stopped a ways off so the vibrations would cause him to stop in the road and I waited til he got to the other side. Some don't think twice about running over these types of animals. I think that's because they don't know about their contribution to the environment. I admire you for teaching people about the benefits and value of animals.


----------



## Eole

Koolio posted a beautiful picture of canola fields recently.
And Koolio, hope Sam is just brewing an abcess that will pop soon. They look in so much pain, it's heart-breaking. Mistral had one recently. Your story with Sam is wonderful.

I call ''liberty work" anything I do with my horse in an open space, without a line-lead rope. I've read on Caroline Resnick and other natural trainers. I'm interested in all methods but stick to none, and keep in my toolbox only the things that suits me and my horses. I agree that "dominance" isn't the same from the human or horse point of view.

Stan, you're not the only man attached to your horse. Remember Corgi's DH?
And mine with "his" Rafale. Rafale nearly died from colicks years ago and that's is the ONLY time I've seen DH cry (which he now denies)

I had a great ride on Eole Saturday, but ended badly. The new saddle pad slipped from under the saddle and was hanging on his side.:shock: I dismounted to place it back, but he panicked and bolted with the pad flapping on his side. I fell and he ran over me. One knee got stepped on, and helmet got hit. I had to catch the horse and walk back a kilometer through the woods. Very lucky, nothing broken. Many bruises and an ugly-looking knee.

Which means, 4 days off an no riding. :-| Which means, cooking! Yesterday, I preserved fresh herbs in salt. I use this mix to add flavor to soups and sauces. Today, I'll do zucchini muffins as I have too many right now.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, I thought I would never get caught up from this weekend's postings. lol


MarylandRider, I do still plan to camp with the horses more this fall. I have been looking at highline set ups and portable corals that will be usable where ever we camp. The area close to water on the hunting lease behind the farm has a camp hut set up with a nice clearing next to it and a road from the main road as well. I will be able to haul a weekend of supplies in by car( cheating I know), set up a make shift coral on the power line clearing then go back up to the farm to ride the horses down to the camp. It is farm enough off the road to not hear the traffic so we can feel secluded from the busy world for a couple of days. 


Ellen, make sure you put your email address instead of a phone number so you can text your pics to your email. Most phones will resize the pic so it can send it if too large. Let me know what wall you keep hitting when you try to send them and I'll try to help.


NS, great story of the history of Star. I really enjoyed reading that.


MN17, Sounds like you are having some amazing vacations this summer. I envy your travels and sight seeing. I am also very happy to see you out enjoying life so much. 


I spent Friday evening mowing the grass on my back 3 acres til after 8pm. Got up before 6am Saturday and headed out with the tractor to collect the pasture drag then off to the farm. Got the arena drug by 9am then started cutting the front pasture til about 11:30 when I took the drag back to it's owner then back to laod the tractor and haul it back to neighbor. My cousin was off by then and we hooked the trailer to his truck and loaded my riding mower before heading to his house to load his up. Got back to the barn around 4:15 and finished the day out cutting the rest of the big pasture with my 48" mower and his 36" mower. Got the mower unloaded at home just after 8 then hung out a bit talking plans about fishing and camping with m cousin. Yesterday was church in the morning then dropped DW off at beach for her work then spent the afternoon playing with kids with yard toys and pool. Picked wife up at work after tending to the horses, chickens and fish so another 9pm night getting settled in for the night. lol

Wife only works day shift this week so hoping I can get some good evening rides.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics I did remember to snap from the weekend.


----------



## Stan

*Sue a little more info on canola*

You know that Olive Oil comes from olives, and that Sesame Seed Oil comes from sesame seeds. It would make sense that Canola Oil comes from Canola Seeds, right? Well, there¡¯s actually no such thing.
Canola is a made-up word which stands for ¡°Canadian oil low acid¡±, 
and is a genetically modified product. It is a Canadian invention that is backed by the government. It¡¯s a cheap product to manufacture, and many processed or packaged foods contain canola oil.
Canola oil was first bred in the early 1970¡äs as a natural oil, but in 1995 Monsanto created a genetically modified version of canola oil. *By 2009, 90% of the Canadian crop was genetically engineered and as of 2005, 87% of canola grown in the United States was genetically modified.*
*What is Canola Oil Made From?*
Canola oil is actually made from the rapeseed. The name of canola oil was originally LEAR (Low Erucic Acid Rapeseed) but for marketing purposes was changed to canola oil. This word was derived from the combination of the phrase, ¡°Canadian oil.¡± Canola oil is a much more appealing name than LEAR oil or rape oil. But is the oil appealing for you and should you be using it in your foods?
Canola Oil is produced from the rapeseed plant, which is a part of the mustard family. It works well as an industrial oil, not a food, and has been used in candles, soaps, lipsticks, lubricants, inks and biofuels. In it¡¯s hybridized and modified state it can cause a large number of health issues that you will see below.
Now that we have figured out how to genetically modify rapeseed oil, we sell it as an edible product. It has been brought to market with the claim that it is a wonder oil, that is low in saturated fats, and has omega-3 fatty acids.
Rapeseed Oil is a monounsaturated oil, and has high levels of erucic acid. Erucic Acid is a fatty acid that is associated with heart damage, specifically Heshan¡¯s Disease, a disease that manifests itself with fibrotic lesions of the heart.
In the 1970¡äs, food manufacturers came up with a method to genetically modify the rapeseed plant by seed splitting. This process produced a canola oil with less erucic acid, and higher amounts of oleic acid, which lead to additional concerns with canola oil, like:
¡¤ Blood Platelet Abnormalities
¡¤ ******s Normal Growth (Illegal in infant formulas)
¡¤ Free Radical Damage
¡¤ Higher Cancer Risks Due To The Hydrogenation Process
It¡¯s also important to understand that this new processed oil goes through many steps, most of which harm the nutritional value and actually change the oil¡¯s structure causing it to become hydrogenated oil. As you can see canola oil dangers are immense!

The above was extracted out of one write up not several as it may present. We could go on for ever with the for and against of rape seed oil I wont touch the stuff or any product with it in. The above is just a little I grabbed of the net on Canada oil (canola) There are hundreds of opinions and I stand on the side of caution.
I don't use marg spreads either, only pure butter.
Perhaps this one should be left here at this stage.


----------



## Roadyy

So does this mean I need to change the oil in my swimming pool for the upcoming weekend women's warrior project?


----------



## Celeste

I always thought that canola oil was healthier than some of the other oils. I don't use it because I don't like the taste. If you fry stuff in it, it has a funky flavor and a weird crunch. We really don't fry much food any more. I use corn oil when I do use cooking oil; it usually goes out of date before the quart is used up. If I want to grease my food up, I go for real butter. You only live once.


----------



## Koolio

Nutritionally Canola is nutritionally healthier than some other cooking oils in some ways and not in others. I don't think any one oil gets the prize for being the healthiest. Canola oil does have a higher smoke point than some other oils,which means it takes higher temperatures for the oil to smoke and essentially chemically change. When any oil smokes, it releases harmful substances, so an oil that is less likely to smoke is better for your health. 
Ultimately, I think it all comes down to taste preference and moderation. Pretty much all of the food we eat can be analyzed so precisely as to find harmful chemical or byproduct of cooking, processing or preserving.


----------



## Celeste

My grandmother cooked fried all of her food in lard and/or bacon grease. It probably did kill her. She died of a heart attack. She was 92 years old.

Moderation may be the key, though I doubt she was moderate in her use of grease in the food.....


----------



## Koolio

I took Sam to the vet this morning. He is still in a lot of pain, but loaded in the trailer like a champ (after a dose of Bute). The vets are all busy today but will see him sometime between appointments and then call me. Koolio is in the pasture alone and thoroughly depressed about it. Hopefully Sam will be home and better by this evening or tomorrow morning. I suspect he has an abscess that hasn't blown yet and although I might have waited it out, I saw no reason to let him be in pain any longer than necessary. Hopefully it is an abscess that the vet can drain and provide some quick relief. I hate it when my babies are hurting...


----------



## Celeste

Poor Sam. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Sam is lucky to have such a hearty person to get him medical attention so swiftly. I hope it is something that can be remedied quickly for his sake.


----------



## tjtalon

With reading the last 2 pages my thoughts slipped from HoreMonday a bit: Eole! Very glad you weren't hurt. Tracey, I sure hope Sam is ok. As for oils: I use olive oil when I can (that stuff isn't cheap) otherwise slap a bit of margarine in the skillet for my fried eggs. Eggs are the only thing I fry, so, not so "bad".

As for HorseMonday, it went very well! I did have to muck thru mud, as Janice's place got a lot of heavy rain last night. My lesson: Bailey had gotten kicked in turn out by the new boarder Cody; apparently she resisted his attempts to herd the mares. She's on bute for 2-3 days (Cody has a cut on his hock that is being tended to...he got the worst of it).

So...I had Spirit! The round-pen was half a lake, & Janice said she wouldn't run off w/me out in the arena (as Bailey would; she wants to go go go out there, partly from her thoroughbredness & mostly from her personality, Janice said). Had lots of fun getting her into her big TWH walk, since she had room to do it (Janice said I was going faster than a trot but it sure didn't feel like it..I do love that gait!) Then we worked on a long cone pattern, to help me get into my using my legs & not may hands (still having some trouble w/that, but it's getting better).

I did have fun and learned alot. Big new experience being out in the arena, but in my favorite saddle...you guys remember that aussie saddle on Addie I loved? Love that saddle, fits me like a glove.

Spirit got a bit funky on the way back to the grooming post; had to pass by Cody, who she know hates w/a passion (she doesn't like other horses anyway, but she's way p'od w/him for the above). She pinned her ears & wanted to run at him, so...got to practice my "whoa!" technique for sure (had to remember, quick, to lean back & not fall forward w/her movement & not pull back on the reins but gently up.) Whew.

Got her groomed (yes, dismounted nicely, thank you!), & learned her signal to bow for her cookies, once she was in her pen & unhaltered.

All good. Janice took 2 or 3 pictures & a few-seconds video (I asked her to take pics, citing MR's love of TWHs & so all can see how pretty Spirit is....I don't look so bad neither!)

Only one had come thru to my email when I got home, so called Janice. She'll redo in a bit. While waiting for that, stand by, & I'll send the one pic, plus a pic I took on the way to her place, as it was so pretty...prairie in the morning.


----------



## tjtalon

Prairie in the Morning



Me & Spirit


----------



## ellen hays

well here are the buff orpingtons the golden girls just laying about on my deck. This was about a month ago. The girls have grown quite a bit. Wew bringing this to yall used my last brain cell. dah for ever Now how do I turn them the right way?


----------



## ellen hays

Help yall I don't know what I am doing


----------



## Celeste

I just turned my head sideways and it looked ok. I don't know how to tell you how to turn the picture.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> well here are the buff orpingtons the golden girls just laying about on my deck. This was about a month ago. The girls have grown quite a bit. Wew bringing this to yall used my last brain cell. dah for ever Now how do I turn them the right way?


 I don't know how you turn it around, but those chickens are gorgeous! So is that great big red coleous (I love coleous!)


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

After overloading my brain, I remembered that you had a horse wreck the other day. Meant to ask how you were doing this a.m. Hope everything is well. Don't overdo it making the zucchini muffins:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Got the other pic, w/me & Spirit going to work on the cones, & the vid Janice took as we were just starting to get into the walk (got bigger after this!)


----------



## tjtalon

Hmmm, the video didn't transfer, hmmm' did on FB...


----------



## ellen hays

TJ That is called a Redhead coleus. I couldn't find it last year and had to look everywhere this year. Well I finally found it. They get about 3 feet tall and about 3 feet wide. My favorite.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't remember the last time I posted from my phone, but I think you need to upload to your library on this site then you can rotate before sharing in the thread. Otherwise, I am not sure. Great photos, but I must insist you send payment for my chiropractor for her getting the kink out of my neck.lol


Terry, glad you had a great lesson and fun to boot.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

u r really doing good. You and spirit make a good team


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

How do u get to your library? And what is ur chiropractors address? lol


----------



## tjtalon

I can't get the video here. Maybe on of my FB friends will help, if they have time to do a transfer. Poo..sorry.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> u r really doing good. You and spirit make a good team


 I like Spirit a lot, want to work more with her.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Is Spirit the twh?


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> Is Spirit the twh?


 Yup!


----------



## Roadyy

Look towards top right for *User CP* and click on it. You will look down the left side for *pictures and albums*. There you can save pics to this site and edit pictures IIRC.


----------



## tjtalon

Changed my avatar. That's Spirit walking into the cone practice.


----------



## Celeste

Ok. This link takes you there. I couldn't hyperlink it, but click on link below.

http://vid1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/SpiritVid_zps453c73b0.mp4

If you go to your photobucket page, you can copy the "direct link" tab and put it in. I usually use img, but this seemed to work on the video.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> My grandmother cooked fried all of her food in lard and/or bacon grease. It probably did kill her. She died of a heart attack. She was 92 years old.
> 
> Moderation may be the key, though I doubt she was moderate in her use of grease in the food.....


Moderation is relative. When someone is physically active on a regular basis, a moderate amount can be quite generous. For a couch potatoe, a moderate a out is not very much at all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy said:


> So does this mean I need to change the oil in my swimming pool for the upcoming weekend women's warrior project?


Remove all oil, replace with Jello.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - it sounds like you had a fantastic horse Monday. You look great on Spirit! I can hear you smiling in the words you type.

Roadyy - filling the pool with oil? Blech! I like MR's suggestion of jello better. Cherry flavoured or orange is best. Yum!

I just got Sam home from the vet, and he had an abscess as I had suspected. The vet drained it and applied a poultice which I am to continue for 6 more days. His laminae were also a little irritated, so we are watching him closely for signs of laminitis. This may also be due to the abscess. The vet did X-Ray his foot to confirm, but I don't have the results yet. I have been very careful to not let him out on the lush pasture much, but the rain followed by sun and hear has made this year exceptional for rich grass. Also, he is older and so his risk of founder is higher.

There is very little I wouldn't do for this horse, but jeez, he doesn't need to keep challenging me on that...


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Look towards top right for *User CP* and click on it. You will look down the left side for *pictures and albums*. There you can save pics to this site and edit pictures IIRC.


Roaddy

Thanks for the help. I got an album started but I got stuck there. In the quote above what is IIRC? I'm sorry, but I am confused here.


----------



## texasgal

IIRC - if I recall correctly.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Look towards top right for *User CP* and click on it. You will look down the left side for *pictures and albums*. There you can save pics to this site and edit pictures IIRC.


Roaddy

Thanx for the help. I went into cp and started an album with a picture I had used in the past on a post for the cover. I tried to import another picture from by pc and its not working right. In the quote above, what is IIRC? Is that relevant to importing pictures

Sorry about the double post. I thought I had lost the first one and repeated.


----------



## ellen hays

Well, here is a picture of one of my cats, Bootsie. She is a big cat and as lazy as I am:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> My grandmother cooked fried all of her food in lard and/or bacon grease. It probably did kill her. She died of a heart attack. She was 92 years old.
> 
> Moderation may be the key, though I doubt she was moderate in her use of grease in the food.....


 I met a senior yrs ago who was originally from Missouri... she cooked _exactly_ that way - she kept a coffee can on the stove to put all of the bacon grease. Her husband died of a heart attack at age 62 - she didn't eat as much as he did, but died at the young age of 75. Possibly back in depression days they had to use whatever was handy and that method of cooking stayed on even in better times?


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> NS I am fond of toads also. They are humble little creatures that do a good job doing away with insects. I find them under watertrough when I pour out the water to give Red fresh. I am always afraid of mashing em so I move the trough over a bit. I don't tell the litl golden chicks that the toads are eating their crickets. Might start a range war. The other day, I was coming down the road (not much traffic) and saw a turtle like you see around the yard crossing the road. The little fellow was just a going on its little legs. I stopped a ways off so the vibrations would cause him to stop in the road and I waited til he got to the other side. Some don't think twice about running over these types of animals. I think that's because they don't know about their contribution to the environment. I admire you for teaching people about the benefits and value of animals.


Thank you, Ellen, and good for you stopping for that turtle!!_ I brake for_ _turtles!! _DH and I also pull over and put one off the road quickly in its desired destination in the event someone not so mindful would run it over. Heart wrenching to see on smashed when it could be easily avoided-_especially here_, where chances are there's no one behind you when you stop in the first place. Here's one we got across late last summer 








This is a Blanding's Turtle, and is on our MI threatened species list - very large as well, so would have taken this guy a decade or more to reach this size.... so glad we happened by that day


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio, so glad you jumped on the situation with Sam, (not surprised!), and hope he gets better soon. I had quite the challenge (and first one so far) with Star last Sept. - she acquired a nasty stone bruise/turned into an abscess (complete with walking like a 'drunken sailor') and possible laminitis to follow... I have a fab Vet who recommended 'SoftRide' therapeutic boots which not only aided in her recovery, but gave her immediate relief from pain. Those, and Bute were the saving grace, and I can tell you, _I'll never forget the look of relief on her face_ when she stepped into those boots!!! _*They were a miracle.*_ The company hears from laminitic cases daily, and they care. They ship out the day ordered. Something to think about for him


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> So does this mean I need to change the oil in my swimming pool for the upcoming weekend women's warrior project?


No the baby oil in the pool will be fine we have all experienced it:shock::lol:, but canola may be a cheeper alternative to diesel.:twisted:


----------



## Stan

Has any one ever wondered how is it we go from the described production of baby oil and baby powder and its uses (I'm guilty for that one), to canola oil then to jello in the pool for the ladies weekend. MR, he is responsible for that one and Rick for the oil in the pool. 
I think I will talk about Bugs for a while.

I managed to get his cover on last night and it was cold down to 4 deg. It is still on him and rain is on its way again, thanks, to whoever is still doing the rain dance you can stop now.

The temp today is 18 that's about 4 above what is normal for this time of the year.
Cheers all.
Tomorrow its hump day and we all know what the means I leave for my trip to the south Island and introduce myself to the grandchild I have not seen yet. And some hunting exercise to get rid of all of that butter I use when cooking.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: You got a line up picture of these women warriors???
The Jello challenge seemed to go over okay.

Miracle weather for me this close to August.
82 today 15 mph breeze, tonight down to 64, tomorrow 77.
What a week, weekend looks good for camping. 
No 100 degree weather yet, very strange way to complete July.

Finished working on my truck this evening, valve cover gasket.
Very strange it was split in two places leaking oil on exhaust manifold.
Completed front brakes over the weekend, rear brakes soon.

After truck repairs watched my daughter ride 3 of the 4 horses.
SIL let her borrow an English saddle, she had to try it out.
Never seen one up close, not much there, not for me on the terrain I ride.
I watched with some Crown & a fresh cigar.

Tomorrow I will trim hooves, as many as possible for an evening.
I need to buy or make a stand, trimming would become easier.
Farrier checked out my horses two weeks ago, says feet look great.
He also does teeth so we checked them all, no hooks or filing needed.
I'm lucky I keep them all barefoot, in the summer they trim themselves for the most part.
A little corrective or creative trimming is needed on a few hooves, all good.

Good Evening All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> MR, he is responsible for that one and Rick for the oil in the pool.
> I think I will talk about Bugs for a while.


I will take full blame for this one Stan.
Koolio picked the flavor, I still think it's better than mud wrestling.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Changed my avatar. That's Spirit walking into the cone practice.


TJ" Glad you had a good ride today. Arena seems big enough to gait around quite well.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Has any one ever wondered how is it we go from the described production of baby oil and baby powder and its uses (I'm guilty for that one), to canola oil then to jello in the pool for the ladies weekend. MR, he is responsible for that one and Rick for the oil in the pool.
> I think I will talk about Bugs for a while.
> 
> .


Stan

They are probably trying to corrupt you. :lol::lol::lol::twisted:


----------



## Eole

Ellen, nice sideway gold chicken, I've never seen this kind. Love your cat too! Quite stiff from the wreck, but better today, tx for asking. Knee is swollen and will take a little longer. 
Zucchini muffins became zucchini cake and DH ate half of it BEFORE supper while still warm. 

Koolio, glad it's an abcess and well taken care of.
TJ, you look good on Spirit. And I love that picture of the morning prairie: gorgeous.

Tomorrow (since I can't ride...) I'm having lunch with a friend. She rides a Kentucky mountain horse, another gaited breed.

I brake for any critter. After midnight coming from work last week, there was a bird standing right in the middle of the road. I turned the car around thinking it was hurt. Nope, it was an american woodcock, sleeping right there! Weird little bird. I gently chased him to safety in the bush.


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> I brake for any critter. After midnight coming from work last week, there was a bird standing right in the middle of the road. I turned the car around thinking it was hurt. Nope, it was an american woodcock, sleeping right there! Weird little bird. I gently chased him to safety in the bush.


I ran across one once and it took off and flew. I guess you could call it that. It got airborne but just didn't look like flying was its thing. Almost like a bumble flying. Physically impossible although it can. I always wanted to see a wiperwill. I have seen pictures. I think they are neat little birds.


----------



## SueC

Hi all. I wrote an essay on this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/staying-safe-around-horses-418530/page4/#post5893506

Enough navelgazing there for the day, so I'm just wishing you all a good day today!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> They are probably trying to corrupt you. :lol::lol::lol::twisted:


 
Nah to late for that. I visited Australia once.
Sorry Sue:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

MR, I am still waiting for the rest of the ladies on this thread to post up pics so I can post the line up for the pool.

Amber joined me in breaking my riding drought yesterday evening. We left from the barn around 6:30 and got back right at 8 for just over 2 miles of riding. Half way around the block the thunder started and she got nervous to the point she wanted me to hold Doc's lead rope while she still held the reins. It was a good ride and she did great! It will be awhile before she gets off the trails and the arena again, but this was really good for her and me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

Just a quick pop in before trekking out to the beach for the day.

Too me forever to catch up!:shock:

TJ, congrats!!! You look awesome on Spirit!

Koolio, hoping ol' Sam is doing better.

Stanley.....good to hear you are working with Bugsy.

Eole, BE CAREFUL! Seems to be saddle pad/saddle slippage problems lately.:wink: Maybe instead of 'ride strong' I should say *Hold On Tight!* 

Roaddy, glad you got some saddle time in. Good for the soul.

Having a good time here. Interesting to say the least....four families, per se. There is DH and I. SIL, BIL and niece, age 20 Cousins with two daughters ages 16 and 18. FIL w/wife and 11 yo 'grandson'.

Being ones without children...we are often left stadning with our mouths hanging open with the bad attitudes of the teenagers. I 'don't think' I would put up with that crap AT ALL!

We are also shocked at how the 'kids' want to hang with us older folks. WHY? We never did as teenagers. In fact, I was dating a boy at 16 and engaged by 18 (not good, but....) I had zero interest in literally hanging on my mother, or being by her side all dang day!

Us ladies were going to take a golf cart ride around the development yesterday. We were ready to take off, me in the drivers seat, and the 'girls' wanted to go. I said nope! Only adults!:lol::lol::lol: And I sped off. Cousin in law (CIL) said she felt quilty leaving them......I said, come on! We need some alone lady time. You've been around them all dang day!! 

I just think it's odd how clingy they all are. Is this normal?

Things going prety good here with SIL and what not. I am still the 'outsider' as the CIL and SIL are very close, but they include me in some things. I do tend to stay to myself too....so some of it may be my fault, but I'm low key, and they get a bit loud and obnoxius at times.

The first night here CIL and her DH got in a fight, so everyone left for dinner except for me, DH and CIL DH.....we ordered pizza in.:lol::lol: I felt like I has hanging out with the frat boys. It was a fun time.

Like I said, it's interesting to sit back and watch the dynamics of the group.

I did find out there are wild ponies near here, they go back to Black Beard days. Very cool! Didn't see any tho.:-(

That's about it here. The ocean looks calm today and the sky is clear.

Have a wonderful day everyone and.......

RIDE STRONG *and* cinch up tight!:lol::lol::wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, and to give you and idea of how SIL and I are go different......

We were sitting on the beach (the three 'older' ladies....we are all in our 40s, SIL, CIL and myself) talking about a _perfect day_. Not like going to Paris day, but if you could have a perfect day, what would it be like.

I said, a day on horseback, with or without friends. But I would really enjoy a long ride through the mountains, stop for lunch, pick some blueberries....ride all day type of thing, come back to a fire and cookout at night.

SIL......a round of 18 holes while drinking, I can't remember what was next on her list but I know it included drinking and end the evening with playing cards and *more* drinking.......her life revolves around partying.:-x I enjoy a good time....but come on, there is so much more to life!

OH well, to each is own. so, that gives you an idea (Roaddy) of our relationship. We don't fight...havne't yet anyway, but we just are SO different. She's the alpha female generally with family gatherings.....I just walk away.:wink: no buffer needed..... That I am sure that gets me talked about....because I prefer being by myself....another beach conversation.....she gets her energy from being with others ALL the time, while I get my energy from being alone.

So I will put the question out to you guys....if you want....

What is YOUR perfect day?

How do you get your energy? Alone or from a group?

Ride Strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, conversation.....she gets her energy from being with others ALL the time, while I get my energy from being alone.
> 
> So I will put the question out to you guys....if you want....
> 
> What is YOUR perfect day?
> 
> How do you get your energy? Alone or from a group?
> 
> Ride Strong!:thumbsup:


Nickers

Since I deal with depression, I am a loner. Unless somebody has it they just don't understand. Being alone is the only way I can regroup. I have never been successful at friendships because of this and what it can do to me emotionally when "things start hitting the fan". Too much pressure can be my undoing. Right now I am dealing with something that makes me think of Job in the Bible. I know that I am not special in God's eyes, but I feel He loves despite myself and forgives me for my transgressions. People are not as flexible. My grandmother use to have what they then called nervious breakdowns. I never really understood until now. I wish I had I am sure she was very lonely. But, people don't understand and I always end as the "bad guy". I guess that is why I am so close to my animals cause they just don't judge me. When my litl golden hens see me, they don't hestitate to run to me. I can only assume that it is because they desire to be around me despite myself. If I did not have the LORD in my life, Shortening it would have been a preferred option. I will go when He calls. 

To answer your question, I prefer to be alone.


----------



## Blue

Nickermaker, that's interesting. When I was growing up I did everything I could to stay as far away from the adults in my family as I could. Mostly because they made it more than clear that we young ones weren't welcome. I vowed to always make my children feel welcome but try to encourage independence. Now that they're "grown", they appreciate hanging out and riding/shooting/camping/hiking with us, but they also appreciate their own age friends. I agree that I wish more parents would just give them a little push. Not really sure how I managed to find that balance, but I'm glad they can get along with a diverse group. And, yeah, there's been many times I told them it was Old Ladies only. They don't even question why, just say "have fun and be safe. Call if you need a designated driver":lol:

Anyway... Been trying to get out early mornings for a quick ride to exercise the horses. Ride a different one everyday to keep them all legged up. The bugs have gotten really bad now. Even with fly spray. May have to back off until the monsoon season passes. I'd like to ride during a good strong breeze, but those are few and far between now too. I really have no appreciation for this time of year! We didn't have enough of a winter here in central Az to kill off the insects.:-x What do you all do during this buggy season?


----------



## Blue

My perfect day. Good coffee in the morning. Hours in the saddle, in 76 deg weather, light breeze, puffy clouds. My dog with me. A good book to read at lunch with a glass of wine. More hours in the saddle. If all two of my friends can make it, that would be great, but I'm comfortable on my own if not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> My perfect day. Good coffee in the morning. Hours in the saddle, in 76 deg weather, light breeze, puffy clouds. My dog with me. A good book to read at lunch with a glass of wine. More hours in the saddle. If all two of my friends can make it, that would be great, but I'm comfortable on my own if not.


BLUE, that sounds absolutely perfect to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, I'd say taking the family out camping next to a beautiful lake where we ride early in the morning then enjoy a short hike along the lake shore with some fishing thrown in. Then head out for evening rides to see the scenery before sitting around the campfire enjoying no thoughts or interrupting phone calls. No internet or cell service so we have to involve ourselves with each other to get conversation.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Hmm, I'd say taking the family out camping next to a beautiful lake where we ride early in the morning then enjoy a short hike along the lake shore with some fishing thrown in. Then head out for evening rides to see the scenery before sitting around the campfire enjoying no thoughts or interrupting phone calls. No internet or cell service so we have to involve ourselves with each other to get conversation.


Just so I have my guitar and we all sing songs around the campfire, that would work for me. I would like it to be 72 degrees.


----------



## Stan

*its hump day*

Wake up its hump day and in a few hrs We are on the way Might even get a few photos.

The weather. Well its not good and the forcast for Thursday is high winds around Wellington and the straight between the North and South island. That's the area we are flying through. The plane, not a 747 737 or any thing like a decent size its a twin prop Sab not big enough to have a bun runner on board, you know one of those that have a sheet between the passengers and the person holding onto the steering wheel. The worst thing is the pilot will be a kiwi cowboy who spends his time relaxing by crop dusting between hills and power lines. Have not told SWMBO the weather for cast is a bit rough. Weather forecasters have just predicted 150ks wind gusts in the cook straight area this afternoon and Thursday. Thats the bit of water between the two islands that we fly over.

As a kid I used to leave the house early in the morning and my mother would see me again when it was time to put the face in the trough. But for the most part I remember being dragged around some of the dives her friends used to frequent. My father left for Australia when I was 5years old. I did not have a silver spoon in my mouth. Infact I often liken my life as a child and as a teenager to the lives the crims I deal with daily. There for the grace of God go I. But it also gives me an attitude and that is ones upbringing is not an excuse for bad behaviour. 

Our lives are marked by events and if one is honest with themselves we repeat patterns. That includes the psychologists. In fact I am astounded by the ones I deal with in my work for they often don't consider patterns. For the astute we realise and recognise we are repeating past learned behaviour's and have realised if we always do as we have always done, we will always get what we have always gotten. Try teaching people that have been dragged up and have learned to react by attack that It is the reason they are always in trouble. Could explain why I am always in trouble with SWMBO:lol::lol::lol::lol:. 
On the subject of crims the younger ones if sentenced to supervision for a year or more that sentence instead of spending time doing courses which don't help should have to go back to school for the length of the sentence. That will do more to improve their lives because when one gets down to it one of the underlying driving forces for antisocial behaviour is the lack of the basics Reading, writing and maths. Too many young boys and to some degree girls are falling through the cracks at school because they are put into the too hard basket and that is learning. Some teachers do not realise we all learn in different ways and if the lesson is not taught in a way I understood, then I did not learn, I fell through the cracks. Because I have trouble spelling I would not put myself forward. No teacher through the schooling system realised what was wrong. They used to say he came from a broken home That had nothing to do with it. As a kid I did not learn because I was ashamed and that was only because I could not spell. Now I writ sentencing reports for the courts and present argument. Still can't spell, I have a spell checker, we often laugh at my version of the spelling of a word. 

I remember being pigeon holed by my teachers, and being separated at exam time because I could not write down how I got the answer, but I got it right, I had learnt to do it in my head, and if one could not write it down one was a cheat. 

Well that's enough for now this book is getting to long. I'm not getting at teachers so for those here don't be insulted. I had some fantastic student female teachers when at school. I spent hours looking and them, still do.:lol::lol::lol: Rick can I be a judge at the jello swimming contest you have arranged for the ladies. Please.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, as long as you do not expect me to sing above the mumble db then are ok.


Stan, you are welcome to have the ill fated position of giving the bad news to the loser. I have no desire to get on the bad side of ANY of these women by telling them they are not a winner. Then again I have been known to be gluten for punishment. haha


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I am very thankful for spell check programs. I have a lot of education; I can't spell well at all. Spell check gets me through now. When I wrote papers in school, I had family and friends proof read everything. I also kept a dictionary with me all the time.


----------



## Stan

tried to correct some of my mistakes in the previous post and the administrator said I ran out of time. It never goes away does it I could cut and past into word make the correction and then repost for you all to read again. I'm not that cruel. Nickers I had some awesome female student teachers. I was in love more then out of it.

Funny story
At intermediate school 13 years of age, playing soft ball, I took a great catch and the ball went through my hands and hit me in that part we don't mention The men know.
The student teacher came running over to me, I was tucked up in a tight ball moaning with my hands between my legs tears streaming down my cheeks. She presided to straighten me out, asking what's wrong. 

For heavens sake when a boy is doubled up on the ground after missing the catch of the century it is very obvious what has happened, but no, I had to show her, and I did. Tears streaming down my cheeks I showed her my right thumb which I was clutching with my left hand. Every one knows when one hurts the thumb it causes one to double up in pain. :lol::lol: Got you.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are being bad.


----------



## Koolio

My perfect day starts with a lovely breakfast made by DH (either crepes or omlettes), followed by a morning trail ride with my daughter. In the afternoon of my perfect day, DH and I go for a motorcycle ride and stop somewhere quaint and small for ice cream. We all sit down to a wonderfully barbecued dinner and the kids, DH and I get into a stimulating conversation about something we all wonder about, or a silly conversation that gives DS and I the giggles. In the evening, we either have a bonfire in the yard with the kids and good friends (making s'mores of course!), or pile on the couch with the kids, the dogs and a huge bowl of popcorn to watch movies with the kids.

I'm not super adventurous and like to be close to home with my family and my critters. I am blessed to have had such a perfect day many times in the past.


----------



## Koolio

It I summer vacation time and DH, DS and I are heading to my grandparents cabin in BC for a few days. Although I am looking forward to visiting with my grandparents and the cabin is truly lovely, it is hard to leave.

Sam is still very sore today. The vet got the abscess to drain some, but clearly there is more in there quite a bit deeper that is causing him considerable pain. We will have to give the soaking and poultices a chance to draw it out, but in the meantime, the poor guys is pretty miserable. I hate leaving him this way, although my daughter is looking after things and I know she will do a wonderful job looking after him. Hopefully the vet doesn't have to come out to re-puncture the abscess.
Cheeky Pony also has a swollen leg at the site of her incision from her surgery this spring. She isn't lame, but it is tender to touch. Again, I spoke to the vet and she said it could be a strain, irritation of some scar tissue against the tendons, or a piece of bone fragment trying to work its way out. Poor DD is going to be icing and wrapping Cheeky Pony and soaking and wrapping Sam while we are gone. She may have to call the vet back on either or both of them. I feel terrible leaving her with this responsibility. Sam is her at home and Cheeky is at the stable where she is working, so my daughter is going to be busy for a few days!

We plan to take the motorcycles to BC and do some back road riding while there. That particular area (the Kootenay's) has some of the best off road motorcycle roads and some of the best paved roads in all of western Canada. We also traditionally go and visit a place called Nina's garden in the Alpine Bavarian town of Kimberley. Nina's is a beautiful garden built up an entire hillside with a garden restaurant at the top. The menu is limited to home made soup and Bavarian Style open face sandwiches, but it is some of the best food I have ever had. They specialize in Black Forest cake for dessert. The tables are all outside in the garden and all offer a stunning view of the Rocky Mountains. I am looking forward to going back for our annual visit, especially knowing Nina herself always remembers her regular customers and treats our family exceptionally well.

I know it will be a good trip just as long as all my "babies" at home are OK.


----------



## Happy Place

We lost power for a day and a half. Now I am playing catch up! Running laundry and dishwasher at once because it's storming again. When the power goes out, so does the water pump. Not so much fun.

My perfect day would be a nice long trail ride with my BF. We both ride, but since she lives in CA, we have never ridden together! Then I would have lunch with my son and maybe a walk around Ann Arbor. After that, I would visit my sister. We always laugh so hard every time we are together :lol:.
Then home to hubby and the dogs where we would cozy on up to a good movie before bedtime.

I seem to be a snake whisperer this year. I see snakes every time I go out in the yard. Today I found a shed skin. So cool! The entire head was in tact and you could see the eye wholes and everything! I saved it for DH to see when he comes home.

Here's a funny. I went outside to check on the chickens. I don't see any around. Then I turned the corner on the house and 5 of them were laying on the drive, all spread out. I freaked for a second, cuz it looked like some mad mass murder. Nope, they were just snoozing in the sun! **** 

Hair cut tomorrow, then horse Wednesday and dinner with my son after that. Life is good.


----------



## tjtalon

Well..to join in on Nicker's invitation to alone/not alone. I'm a loner. Tried not to be (w/out going into thousands of examples) but there it is. Sometimes, I get very lonely, wish someone was around somewhere when I need advice/encouragement/just a pat on the back. Have had a hard life (doesn't seem to be over yet), but by & large, after all the past, I'd just as soon be on my own. I remember, 'tho, every day, that on my own is never Alone. There's Someone beside me. I know that. This forum, really, helped me w/establishing connection. I very much appreciate the Village. It's hard to live in a vacuum sometimes, but then that's when I remember that I'm not REALLY "alone". "Seems" like it, here in this world, but not really true. In a crowd, on those rare occasions, I'm the quiet one, but generally someone gravitates towards me, so that's alright. I've been told I have a presence of power, somewhat "hard *** w/a kind heart", which saddens me. I guess I had to get there, as perceived, as a defense & survival mechanism, but it still saddens me. I'm a good person that wants to just love & be loved, but being loved has been a long stretch.

Hope this isn't "too much information", & sorry couldn't add anything funny. Ellen, I have chronic depression too, I think sometimes...no wonder.

I go to the horses. That's why I'm on this forum for just over a year. They understand me, with them, I can be me. I seriously doubt any of them, from what I've seen, consider me a hard ***! More like: "oooh, how can I take advantage of THIS bitty greenhorn!" L..O..L. Now, this learning experience I like!!

I've always been more comfortable with critters than people (& that includes snakes & large insects, two things I'd rather avoid). People, by & large, I just watch, & as Nicker said "watch the dynamics". Observer seems to be where God has wanted me to be. I just hope it's in my "cards" to continue with horses, since such a long time and effort to "get back".


----------



## tjtalon

My perfect day: I'm going to have to think about that. Has to have a horse in it.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Horse Wednesday tomorrow, Happy Place! Glad the chickens were just sunning!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Ellen, nice sideway gold chicken, I've never seen this kind. Love your cat too! Quite stiff from the wreck, but better today, tx for asking. Knee is swollen and will take a little longer.
> Zucchini muffins became zucchini cake and DH ate half of it BEFORE supper while still warm.
> 
> Koolio, glad it's an abcess and well taken care of.
> TJ, you look good on Spirit. And I love that picture of the morning prairie: gorgeous.
> 
> Tomorrow (since I can't ride...) I'm having lunch with a friend. She rides a Kentucky mountain horse, another gaited breed.
> 
> I brake for any critter. After midnight coming from work last week, there was a bird standing right in the middle of the road. I turned the car around thinking it was hurt. Nope, it was an american woodcock, sleeping right there! Weird little bird. I gently chased him to safety in the bush.


So glad your knee is in the healing process, Eole-that could have been a terrible injury!! After your zucchini baking, DH will be expecting many more baked goods now as you recover haha
Yes, spot on with the weirdness of the woodcock! Get this : It's actually an upland game bird, (hunted in the fall in MI along w/grouse and pheasant), _however_ it's scientifically classified as a shore bird! Not only that, the breast meat is dark, and the legs are the white meat! No joke! I think also, they mature the quickest of bird species from juvenile to adult....maybe 5 weeks. I need to fish out the field guide for that one


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> I ran across one once and it took off and flew. I guess you could call it that. It got airborne but just didn't look like flying was its thing. Almost like a bumble flying. Physically impossible although it can. I always wanted to see a wiperwill. I have seen pictures. I think they are neat little birds.


You're right! Flying isn't it's thing! Just like the grouse, pheasant and wild turkey-it's an upland game bird!
I had already 'liked' your chickens last night, btw, but have to comment on how lovely they are... So soft and peaceful looking. No wonder you love them so much


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Well..to join in on Nicker's invitation to alone/not alone. I'm a loner. Tried not to be (w/out going into thousands of examples) but there it is. Sometimes, I get very lonely, wish someone was around somewhere when I need advice/encouragement/just a pat on the back. Have had a hard life (doesn't seem to be over yet), but by & large, after all the past, I'd just as soon be on my own. I remember, 'tho, every day, that on my own is never Alone. There's Someone beside me. I know that. This forum, really, helped me w/establishing connection. I very much appreciate the Village. It's hard to live in a vacuum sometimes, but then that's when I remember that I'm not REALLY "alone". "Seems" like it, here in this world, but not really true. In a crowd, on those rare occasions, I'm the quiet one, but generally someone gravitates towards me, so that's alright. I've been told I have a presence of power, somewhat "hard *** w/a kind heart", which saddens me. I guess I had to get there, as perceived, as a defense & survival mechanism, but it still saddens me. I'm a good person that wants to just love & be loved, but being loved has been a long stretch.
> 
> Hope this isn't "too much information", & sorry couldn't add anything funny. Ellen, I have chronic depression too, I think sometimes...no wonder.
> 
> I go to the horses. That's why I'm on this forum for just over a year. They understand me, with them, I can be me. I seriously doubt any of them, from what I've seen, consider me a hard ***! More like: "oooh, how can I take advantage of THIS bitty greenhorn!" L..O..L. Now, this learning experience I like!!
> 
> I've always been more comfortable with critters than people (& that includes snakes & large insects, two things I'd rather avoid). People, by & large, I just watch, & as Nicker said "watch the dynamics". Observer seems to be where God has wanted me to be. I just hope it's in my "cards" to continue with horses, since such a long time and effort to "get back".


 Horses_ most certainly_ are meant to be a part of your life, and a gift that God has been giving you are these Mondays when you can be with them and lose yourself in their beauty and gentle intelligent ways. I'm so happy you have this barn, lessons, and the horses there you've come to cherish! _Don't be surprised_ if one day you're approached with, "The owners of that horse are looking for someone to take her-would you like to have her?"


----------



## Northernstar

HP, snake sheds are always cool, especially when you find a whole one! If your new friend has taken residence, expect one every 5 weeks or so until hibernation  ** I was wondering if you guys had a big storm the other day-ours was minor in comparison! Our local forecasts show from here to Marquette, but sometimes as far south as Ludington

Sue, I'm def going to get to that essay, either tonight or tomorrow! I'll bet it's filled with many words of wisdom  * Also thought how fun it'd be if you fired up that Tardis of yours, picked up Ellen, Corgi, Tj, NM, shot over west to get Celest, up again for HP, way north to Eole and Koolio, then here to the wilderness where I'll have food ready, horses to ride, (2 English saddles/2 helmets) someone on bareback, then on foot to view springs coming out of the ground feeding waterfalls plunging to the river below in the forest.... then back to 'the lodge' to savor the view from the deck while sipping chilled wine or pink lemonade.... Ahhh! That sounds like a good day! Bring your jackets as it's been quite cool 
Maybe we'll even see a bobcat, or Mr. Waddles.... he and his many friends come around quietly at times, and mean no harm (except to the wood near the back porch, but he's forgiven)


----------



## Northernstar

Time for the night feed - I know I was getting silly there for a minute haha I can't help that I love porcupines! They're actually quite sweet 

Here's a horse photo from this afternoon - after having to run errands in town today after chores, it was good to get that last part of the lawn mowed 









Goodnight all and God Bless!


----------



## tjtalon

Going to try this 3 second vid one more time; may not work:

http://vid1280.photobucket.com/albums/a493/tjtalon/TERRY-HP/SpiritVid_zps453c73b0.mp4


----------



## tjtalon

it worked! I was punching the wrong photo bucket button, Enjoy, then. MR, wish it was longer, 'cuz got Spirit into a really good stride, fast as a trot, Janice said.


----------



## corgi

It works TJ!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> Stan, you're not the only man attached to your horse. Remember Corgi's DH?
> And mine with "his" Rafale. Rafale nearly died from colicks years ago and that's is the ONLY time I've seen DH cry (which he now denies)


I must say I am very attached to my horse.
First two horses I rode I had no problem selling off.
I had fun with them but they were not "The Horse" if you know what I mean.
I could not part with my horse, no way, no how.
I guess since I had to really work with riding this one, we have bonded quite well.
He was five when I got him, I'm on my 6th season riding him now.
Still high strung and extremely agile, I have adapted though.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> it worked! I was punching the wrong photo bucket button, Enjoy, then. MR, wish it was longer, 'cuz got Spirit into a really good stride, fast as a trot, Janice said.


Awesome TJ make sure Janice keeps you on Spirit, it should be fun.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> What is YOUR perfect day?
> 
> How do you get your energy? Alone or from a group?


Well this is a tough one, I've had some pretty perfect days.
Always includes my wife, daughter, horses, and usually camping.
I don't mean the big events with way too many people.
I'm talking campground almost empty, won't be bothered with too many others.
Morning & an evening ride, swimming in the river(on horses of course).
Afternoon nap in the trailer, campfire for the evening hours.

Energy could go either way. Always can be energized alone.
Tend to look deep and absorb all the good things around me.

Group setting depends on the indigenous populous @ the time. 
Big events, drunk and obnoxious people don't cut it.
I don't mind sippin whiskey or passing the mason jar but hangover is not acceptable.
Small group of close friends are OK.


----------



## Blue

Talking about being attached to your horse. Even being a woman I'm extremely particular about any animal I get attached to for some reason. I've had to re-home dogs because they just weren't "fitting" into the family. Same with quite a few horses I've had. And a small handful were really awesome horses, but I just couldn't bond with them for some reason. One in particular I can think of, I actually won several trail events with him, but never really liked him.... and he didn't like me either. Finally found a truly great home for him. I'm happy, he's happy. I haven't won an event since, but I'm much more relaxed. He's happy in a large ranching family, and I don't have to take care of his ugly *** anymore.

Now I have a really pretty grey mare, half draft and bitchy and marish as they come. But I love her and she respects me. Nobody else can seem to ride her. I've got a giant paint gelding that I sold and took back because of abuse. He's awesome and I'll keep him even though I had to order a folding step to put in my saddle bags. I've got his old stable mate mare. Old girl, hard keeper because of so many years of starvation, but sooooo appreciative of the care she gets now. Takes good care of her riders. And my old gelding that I've had for over 20 years. He's in his 30's now and my friend. I still bareback him around the neighborhood every now and then. All very different horses, but here to stay and I'm comfortable with every one of them.

Guess it's true you don't get to chose who you fall in love with. But just like your life mate, when you find them you have to hang on to them.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Natalie

Hope you are feeling ok and getting over your injuries. You will have to give me that zucchini recipe. Hope you are back to riding soon

Good night and God bless


----------



## SueC

Hi all :wave:

Not much time but read and enjoyed.

*Teresa*: I am most impressed with your position and "flow" with the horse on that new avatar picture you posted. You look like you're getting comfortable with the riding thing! We could put that photo in a textbook. Well done you, you're really getting there!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

I enjoyed the stories of your idea of a perfect day.


I headed out to the barn last night late so didn't get to ride as it was after 7 by the time I got done with feeding all the critters. I did get to spend quality time with the horses and when I went into the chicken house they were very affectionate with me. Stayed right at my feet every step I made in there and as I took the water can to the spigot to fill. Walked back into the coop to set up the feed and check for eggs and they never left my side until I closed the door to leave. Even then they walked back and forth along the screen until I got close to the barn. Have any of you ever experienced that? It was a first for me.

Looks like I am taking a trip to North Mississippi again this weekend. My oldest daughter and grandson are coming back down to stay the month of August and her , hopefully, starting a new job here. Her hubby is moving in with a friend and continue to work his job there through August to save money before coming down here to find them a place and him a job. My wife and I have lined up 4 jobs for her already so she will be on a good start.

I am excited to have another daughter moving back close to me. I really believe things will get better for them here compared to where it was up there.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope yall are doing well. I have my weedspray ready and will take my Kabota and declare war on all unwanted vegetation today. There has been a cool snap move in and the temps are very pleasant with no extreme heat in sight, so any outside chores will not be to bad:wink:.

Roaddy My little gold hens follow me around like puppies. I have to watch my step sometimes because they are so close under foot. I have been trying to encourage them to forage with the rooster and other hens. I don't know if imprinting occurs at later stages in a chickens development or not. I have watched the rooster's role in the chicken social structure and he walks around chattering and finding food for them. It's comical to watch. Now I see where the character Foghorn Leghorn got his character attributes. If you don't have any roosters with your hens, they may see you as their protector/food provider. The reason they may have started this behavior is because they are maturing.

I found some buds that will bloom on my butter pea plants. I might just draw some water out of the well and irrigate them. There is a slight chance for rain over the next few days, but not enough to help. Everyone that has gardens knows that dry weather the bad part of having a late garden. That water will not have the additives that city water has. I really would like to get a good stand of peas from these plants. They have the best flavor ever. I may freeze most, because that will enhance the flavor. Yum, I am making myself hungry. Visions of buttered cornbread and butter peas. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Will be dropping in during the day to see what is going on. See ya


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Last night I got two horses done for a trim.
Picked the worst and the best behaved.
Pony was not fun to trim, being short(13.0) doesn't help.
Tonight turned into an evening of rest shall we say.

Weekend camping plans are fading due to possible rain. :-(
Plenty to do around the house if I am home.

Another strange morning @ 56 degrees. :shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:
I see we are working on a record for the least activity. :lol:

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## tjtalon

And I helped!


----------



## SueC

Hi all, my photos come in batches, as you all know, and here is the next lot. Instead of the usual slide show, I am linking you a general overview; just click on any particular photo to see it full-screen. That should make it better viewing. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary

Lots of animal photos and some plastering and painting in there.

Meanwhile, I am looking for good tips from anyone who has ever had burnout. Chocolate? Sleep for two weeks? Watch a whole stack of chick flicks? Seeing as fully catered holidaying with healthy food in some exotic location isn't going to happen real soon! ...and yes, I am already a nutrition freak, but you know how it is, burnt out people lack energy and often don't make all the wonderful salads and things they would really like to eat...

All the best to all here!


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Talking about being attached to your horse. Even being a woman I'm extremely particular about any animal I get attached to for some reason. I've had to re-home dogs because they just weren't "fitting" into the family. Same with quite a few horses I've had. And a small handful were really awesome horses, but I just couldn't bond with them for some reason. One in particular I can think of, I actually won several trail events with him, but never really liked him.... and he didn't like me either. Finally found a truly great home for him. I'm happy, he's happy. I haven't won an event since, but I'm much more relaxed. He's happy in a large ranching family, and I don't have to take care of his ugly *** anymore.
> 
> Now I have a really pretty grey mare, half draft and bitchy and marish as they come. But I love her and she respects me. Nobody else can seem to ride her. I've got a giant paint gelding that I sold and took back because of abuse. He's awesome and I'll keep him even though I had to order a folding step to put in my saddle bags. I've got his old stable mate mare. Old girl, hard keeper because of so many years of starvation, but sooooo appreciative of the care she gets now. Takes good care of her riders. And my old gelding that I've had for over 20 years. He's in his 30's now and my friend. I still bareback him around the neighborhood every now and then. All very different horses, but here to stay and I'm comfortable with every one of them.
> 
> Guess it's true you don't get to chose who you fall in love with. But just like your life mate, when you find them you have to hang on to them.


This is a wonderful post, thank you Blue! 

Any photos?


----------



## Roadyy

MR, have you thought about using a car jack stand to convert into a hoof stand. I found an old one and welded a plate over the bottom hole the slide goes through then found a spring to put down in there, cut off the excess part of the slide, cut off the saddle on top and rounded the top. Later I found another match to the stand and made a larger saddle for it with ratchet strap to rest the cannon on. 

Hope that made sense. Really didn't take as long as it sounds.


I had a repair call 10 minutes before my usual quitting time yesterday and had to stay another hour to make sure the equipment stayed working so they could complete the project. Took DD to teen small group and had fun with them. 

Like MR, I too woke up to cooler temps and low humidity with a smile. 


Some of you may remember that I mentioned DW was driving a school bus as a substitute. Well, she had her interview for full time hire in yesterday and was got it. The ladies in the office are still pushing her to put in for the Field Trip Coordinator when that position is posted since they have really come to trust her while working in the office helping gather/find paperwork the Auditor has requested. I think she got pulled into helping with that by sticking around the office between morning and evening routes. Now they have found they really want her in the office with how much they trust her abilities she has shown. I am always in awe of her with these accomplishments.


Hope everyone has a great morning..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Loved reading everyone's idea of a 'perfect' day. I think I would steal some of those ideas.:wink: I noticed none of them included getting wasted like my SIL idea of having fun!:lol::lol:

The days are starting to slip by faster here....only two days remain.

Tuesday we all went out for dinner. Ugh, that just set me off a bit.:evil: I was 'ordered' by you know who to drive since I hadn't been drinking...that is fine, but it was the way it was done. By the time we all got down there....all the 'cool' kids were in a car (that would be SIL and her group of followers....aka the young ones) and left DH and I in to drive his dad, wife, and 11 YO grandson. I DO really like my FIL, but it's just how things are done around here that make me:evil: 

Dinner was very irritating for DH and I b/c of the cousin's girls. They are so dang loud and obnoxious. They will fight with each other, scream, laugh REAL loud, say rude things like 'so what?' or 'sucks to be you' or 'shut up' to one of their parents. (Those are the mild comments.) The parents let them, but it SO irratates me b/c I wouldn't allow it. I don't in my classroom, and I really have to hold my tongue.

After dinner we all stopped off at a store and did a little shopping for Christmas in July. Since DH had his surgery around Christmas, we all never got together. That was a lot of fun.

Woke up Wed. and I guess after we went to bed, the 'ladies' decided that we all were staying in for dinner and making seafood. I guess I should be happy I was left of (AGAIN) b/c that meant really no work for me.....but that is what ticks me off so bad.....they ALWAYS leave me out of the decisions. What ever....

I took off and took a 2 hour walk to 'center' myself get a better attitude towards them. It worked. I will also take a book down to the surf and read.....the surf drowns out all talking. :lol:

The dinner was good, and I did help. I taught J, the 11 YO how to de-poop shoot the shrimp. I'm really growing fond of this little boy. He is so eager to learn every little thing he can.

Today...not sure what is in store. DH promises he will take me out for a nice quiet dinner by ourselves. Hoping so. 

Roaddy, my mom dirves bus full time. She did while I was a kid, and has for the past 5 or so years. She loves it.

Chickens....my mom's are getting really friendly and follow you back to the roost if you call them.  They are really neat.

Called home, i guess the troops are hanging in there. Mom said Jay did give her a bit of an issue one day to get his halter on. i.e. hiding his head in the corner and turning his butt to her.....it's a defense mechanism of his.

I'm wondering tho....as I am reading a book on equine therapy....is SHE the reason he tried to hide. Was she the one who was 'off'. I didn't think to ask her. She often come to the barn after an arguement with DH....if she did, was he reacting to her unbalanced mind? I am finding this stuff very interesting.

Weather....it's really cool here right not too. I actually had to put a sweatshirt on last night. A wee bit too much sun too...but the temps and humidity are low.

OK, that's about it on my end.

Have a wonderful day everyone and....

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thought I would share a shot from my two hour walk yesterday. Just beautiful.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Well it never fails that by this time during the summer I am thinking more of the cooler days of fall. Dawg daze is upon me. Lazy Lazy Oh well I guess I catch up on rest from working in the garden. Or at least justify my inactivity using that excuse. 

Poor Red, the deer flies are really after him. Gave him a good sprayin. I am sure he knows that relieves the fly problem. He goes from antsie and figity to relaxed in a matter of moments after the spray. He is really a good boy. You remember me mentioning how he asks to go outside of his area to graze? Well he tested the fence and then grabbed the handle, how could I say no? There is a place where the burmuda grass flourishes and I took him there. He was a happy camper 

SueC I always enjoy you strawhouse pictures as well as pictures of your animals. Really enjoyed the picture of you and your dog having lunch at the beach. That is a cute picture.

Nickers I am enjoying hearing about your trip. Luv the picture of the beach. Gorgeous:lol:

HP Looking forward to hearing about HorseWednesday. Maybe some pics too.

Roaddy and MR I have a H--fjack hoof stand. I really like it because it frees up my hands. Red is good to stand still for me providing I have a few treats to encourage him. Since I don't weld I have to remain with commercial sources. Kudos for your ingenuity.

Hope everyone has a good day

Talk atcha later:lol:


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker, I know exactly how you feel. It's not that I mind doing for certain people, it's just they way they make me feel when I'm "told" to do it. That is exactly why for the last 20 odd years I've had other plans when the family reunion roles around:hide: I much prefer my family in smaller more manageable doses
Sue, here are a few pics.
This is my old guy, Bart, when he was 30. He's 32 now and still looks the same. I've had him over 20 years, so I guess I'm stuck with him huh?







[/URL]
This is big Dutch with my son. 

And Lacey

Sugar
Oh Dear! I can't find any good pictures of Sugar! I'll get some today

Question. Am I putting these pictures correctly? How do I get rid of that message on them? Do I have to use photo bucket, or can I bring them in straight from iPhoto?

Well, I better get moving. I have to go to the DMV this morning, then to the court to prove that I've had insurance all the time. :-xUgh!


----------



## Blue

Hmmm... ok, the message disappears when I post it?


----------



## Eole

Blue, very good-looking horses. Bart doesn't look his age at all.
For pictures, I think I do it differently than everyone else. I upload them straight from my computer. I resize them before posting.

NM, I love the beach picture, looks so peaceful. I can imagine sitting with a good book to the sound of the waves. I couldn't find the fly repellent "Centaurea" you mentioned before, can you give me a link to it? Deer flies are awful this summer.

Ellen, stop saying you are lazy, you are anything but... With the animals, big garden and all the preserving-cooking you've done, you can take a break without any guilt. Here's the recipe to the zucchini cake:
Barefeet In The Kitchen: White Chocolate Macadamia Nut Zucchini Bread
Next is zucchini relish.

Does anyone have CSA (community supported agriculture) in their area?
We pay our veggies before the season and get our share weekly for 20 weeks. I know where it comes from and how it's grown. It supports a local farm, rather than go to the supermarket and buy garlic from China.

Getting really better from the accident, only down-steps remain a challenge. I never noticed before that we have so many steps in and outside the house. I live on a hill. Back to work tomorrow, a sprint a 7 shifts in 8 days, then I'll be on VACATION!!!

HP, how was your Horse-Wednesday?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, here's a link

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Centaura Horse & Rider Insect Repellent <>

Yeehaa, I'm FREE today!

The big group went to kayak. DH isn't feeling good, I don't kayak so we stayed behind with FIL and wife.

It is SO peaceful here.

DH and i took a walk on the beach, came back and napped, he is now down on the beach swimming, and I am going to head to the pool with a good book. 

There is a God and he answered my prayers. :wink: Life is Good! :lol::lol:

BLUE, love your horses!


----------



## Happy Place

*Score!*

I went to an estate sale and got a leather bridle with copper bit, lunge whip, hay bag, a halter, a couple quilts (leg wrap quilts), a hoof pick and a brand new bar of saddle soap for $12.00! I will want better reins but everything else is nice enough. I'll post a pick when they come out of the wash! The bridle was pretty clean, I wiped it down and gave it some oil. I am slowly collecting things on the cheap for when I get my own horse. No sense in all the expenses hitting at once.

From Craigs list I got a halter, shipping boots and a lead for $15.00. 
that was a while a go though. I think now if I find a lunge line quilts and wraps, I will feel accomplished. Plus when winter comes, you know I will be scouring for a good deal on warm blankets!

No horse Wednesday for me. I read online that they were planning a community rummage sale and knew I would be used to price stuff and get organized. I got a little burned out from he Christmas in July. I like volunteering when I can help the riders and play with the horses. No so much the other stuff. I took a break for myself. I plan to go on Friday Morning for a few hours. I am having horse withdrawal BIG TIME right now. I'll make up for it by cleaning my chicken coop, playing with my dogs and dream planning for when I can have horses on my property!

Roaddy- My chickens follow me around the yard some. They come when I call too! I love them. I now have two of my spring babies who are laying.


----------



## Happy Place

*Here are my goodies*

View attachment 490626

View attachment 490634

View attachment 490642


pictures are sorta dark but you get the idea. A pretty good haul IMO. Now that I washted the shipping boots, I have to get all the link out of the velcro :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

*one more*

View attachment 490650


Here is the rest of the goodies. Now if only I could find a job as easily as I can find good deals!


----------



## ellen hays

Yall

I have lost one of my litl golden girls. I keep hoping she will just show up, but there has been a couple of hawks that could have gotten her. I called her bonk bonk because that was what she sounded like. I look at the three and I miss seeing four so much. I usually am out with them more but today I was starting to paint my bathroom. When I went out to check on everybody, one of the little hens followed me around while the other three were taking a dirt bath. I don't know, but I don't know how I could have protected them any better. I just had to tell yall. I just somehow feel responsible. I don't know.


----------



## Blue

ellen hayes. So sorry you're missing one. I like to think they'll find their way home, but..... Sometimes it really sucks living in the country.


----------



## corgi

uggg...had a long reply written and lost it. Don't have the energy to retype. So, in short....

All is good here. Hello everyone!


----------



## Blue

That's happened to me too! Grrrrrr....


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I am so sorry about your hen. I lost 2 to hawks myself. You can't stay out there with them all the time. I know it hurts when the little girls go missing. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> NickerMaker, I know exactly how you feel. It's not that I mind doing for certain people, it's just they way they make me feel when I'm "told" to do it. That is exactly why for the last 20 odd years I've had other plans when the family reunion roles around:hide: I much prefer my family in smaller more manageable doses
> Sue, here are a few pics.
> This is my old guy, Bart, when he was 30. He's 32 now and still looks the same. I've had him over 20 years, so I guess I'm stuck with him huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> This is big Dutch with my son.
> 
> And Lacey
> 
> Sugar
> Oh Dear! I can't find any good pictures of Sugar! I'll get some today
> 
> Question. Am I putting these pictures correctly? How do I get rid of that message on them? Do I have to use photo bucket, or can I bring them in straight from iPhoto?
> 
> Well, I better get moving. I have to go to the DMV this morning, then to the court to prove that I've had insurance all the time. :-xUgh!



That Bart looks great for 32! My Romeo will be 30 in a couple of months but only looked that great till last year, now he's lost four bottom molars. He's still OK, not skinny, but too lean for my liking (see in my photo link last page) despite heavy supplementary feeding with all sorts of calorie-laden stuff. At least he's still happy and active, and he's also the oldest Standardbred my family ever had (and my parents bred them); next oldest was 28 when deceased. What breed is Bart?

I hope you're stuck with him for a while yet. My mare only made it to 32, before she became ill with probable cancer and had to be put down earlier this year. (Her sire, Centurion, made it to 34. Hmpf. But she got to be older than her dam.) I have a friend in Redmond who has a 37 year old mare! I think she's an Australian Stockhorse.

Is it Lacey that's half draft? And that looks like a pretty giant paint!

Always enjoy photos - thank you! 


Oh and everyone - that locum John from Oregon who comes to Australia sometimes and three years ago did a super job on Romeo's teeth that was not replicated since - he just happened to be over again for a fortnight and I managed to book him to do his teeth again! Better now, he spent a whole hour working in his mouth to deal with the overgrown teeth opposite the gaps where he's lost teeth. That other vet 3 months back only spent 10 minutes and hardly looked before and after, charged more, and it made ******-all difference, as we say here..


----------



## Blue

Thank you SueC. Bart is Morgan/Qtr. He's just beginning to lose the use of his teeth so I've upped his supplemental pellets. I rode him pretty consistently until about 29. By that time, life kept happening and it was all I could do to keep up with raking out stalls! We've all been there right? Yes, Lacey is half draft. Percheron/Qtr is our best guess. But not knowing her origins its difficult to tell. She's a powerhouse on the trails though.

We just keep on taking care of them don't we?


----------



## Blue

Thank you SueC. Bart is Morgan/Qtr. He's just beginning to lose the use of his teeth so I've upped his supplemental pellets. I rode him pretty consistently until about 29. By that time, life kept happening and it was all I could do to keep up with raking out stalls! We've all been there right? Yes, Lacey is half draft. Percheron/Qtr is our best guess. But not knowing her origins its difficult to tell. She's a powerhouse on the trails though.

We just keep on taking care of them don't we?


----------



## Roadyy

Amber had a great riding lesson yesterday, but I didn't get pics or video as I decided to go for a ride. Her coach said she is coming along beautifully and Amber had a smile from ear to ear. 

I rode Little Man back out through the neighborhood Amber and I rode the other day and he did not want anything to do with it by himself. It was a fight nearly the whole ride. 


Hope everyone else had a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

morning all!

It's storming here badly. Tornado warnings all over the place!:shock:

Had a really nice day yesterday. Spent a few hours at the pool before the others came home from kayaking. Sounded like the trip was a cluster....more fighting and argueing.

DH took me for a really nice dinner in a small quaint town nearby. It was waterfront. It was the best meal I've had so far. The we did a little shopping. 

Came back, took a walk with a glass wine and little itty-bitty cigar to the beach.:lol::lol: I haven't smoked a cigar in *years!* We watched the sun set. Ahhh, nice everning.

I've found the word that best describes SIL....passive-aggressive. B/c I don't follow her around like a puppy like everyone else does....I am now getting ignored.:shock: I am not a rude person, I have been told I can talk bark off a tree....but I cannot talk to this woman!:evil: It's terrible how she has her cousin, whom I like follow her around and does whatever SIL wants. :evil:

Today is our last day! Yeah! I don't want to sound like a spoiled brat. I am making the most of what I've got here....but being ignored, left out of decisions, and left out of things I said I wanted to do gets hurtful. I don't think I deserve it....so I a looking forward to getting home. 

We talked about shopping a movie today....which I would love to do. I feel like I have been really stuck here w/o a car. We borrowed one last night. I feel like I am stuck at the 'compound' LOL But I have over heard conversation.....they were talking in their room as I was waiting for coffee....and the plans have changed twice already.:evil:

Thanks for letting me vent here....it's my only outlet! I have to put my game face one.:shock::-(

Roaddy....I'm ready for you to buffer anytime now.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...let's talk horses...shall we?:wink:

Mom called last night to check in. She said Jay again gave her a little bit of a hrad time getting his halter on.

She said...gosh he's sensitive. :lol::lol: Yep, he's a special horse.

Anyway, I told her what I was reading about...how the horse will mirror you inner most feelings, even though you maybe putting on a good face. i asked her what her state of mind was when she went out to do that....

She said she was up tight. She said finally she opened the stall door and stood in the door way and waited for him to come to her. Again, he tends to get scared for some reason and turn his head into a corner and bumm to you. 

She said when she stood in the doorway, she took a deep breathe and felt a calmness rinse over her.....and guess what Jay did at that moment.....

He turned around and came to her.:shock::wink:

That's cool stuff!


----------



## Roadyy

I would normally take one for the team, but after some description of her personality I don't think a muzzle and bottle of mouth wash would be enough to cope with her lifestyle. I can send you some left over Chloroform from when me and DW were dating. Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Blue

Only 1 day left Nickermaker. You can do this!

As promised SueC here is a pic of Sugar. She's actually as solid black as I've ever seen. That white on her back is salt from sweat and some scarring from something years ago before I got her. She's a sweetheart though.

Well, I'm headed out for my first allergy shot. Nothing OTC is working for me anymore so went through all the testing. Turns out I'm pretty allergic to most of Arizona!:!: The insurance pays for the treatment so I figure what have I got to lose? Even if it only helps a little that would be something anyway.

Shhhhhh, yes you did say that out loud. But I may need to borrow it sometime.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy FRIDAY to you, Nicker...you're almost home free!!


----------



## Celeste

I didn't ride today. My horse has been being obnoxious, so I decided to put in some ground work. I think I found the problem. She has decided that she is the boss and I am her servant. We had a nice discussion about that on the lunge line and she reconsidered. I think that I will just do ground work for a couple of weeks and then work on riding in the arena for a bit. She really made improvement today.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!
Hubby, son and I are on vacation in BC at my grandparents cottage. It is so beautiful here, but hot!! We brought the motorcycles and spent much of yesterday riding. DH and I went out on the forestry trails in the morning with the dirt bikes. It is a different way of experiencing the wilderness, but fun! We are always very conscientious to stay on the trails and minimize our impact. We followed a set of bear prints for about a mile down one road.:shock: DH saw a big grizzly when he went out Thursday night. The prints we saw looked like they belonged to a juvenile, or a smaller black bear. I grew up here so the bears don't really alarm me. I am more in awe of this magnificent creatures and feel blessed when I get a glimpse of one. Later in the morning DH and DS went out and saw a large whitetail buck, drinking from a pond where DS was looking for turtles and frogs. It ways maybe 10-12 feet away from him. In the evening DH and I went out on a longer ride on some larger forestry roads and saw two large herds of mountain goat and a gazillion deer. We are in the Rocky Mountains and the scenery is breathtaking, especially in the back country. Today we go to Nina's Garden for lunch. I will definitely take pictures. 

Unfortunately having the cabin in the forest also means we are touched by logging. At the end of the driveway to the cabin used to be a thick forest with some very large and old trees. I used to climb these as a kid. Last fall, the government decided to clear cut this area. They say it was for fire prevention, but it doubt that. I think they sold the timber and it has become a grazing lease for cattle. It is so sad to see the forest gone. I'll post pics tomorrow to show you the impact. Generally I support the forest industry as BC has worked so hard to make it sustainable, but when it hits so close to home, it is difficult to be supportive. It's a double standard I know, but I can see how this clear cut has impacted the wildlife and wind currents right at the cabin.

My daughter is at home working and looking after the farm. Sam is getting better slowly but surely. She said that is one of the biggest abscesses she has ever seen (and she's seen a lot). Cheeky pony is also better with the swelling in her leg going down. Hopefully it was just a strains but she is still getting her leg iced and wrapped daily. 

While I am enjoying the time with my grandparents and having fun motorcycling with DH and DS, it will be good to get home again as I really miss the critters.


----------



## Happy Place

I had a horse Friday. I worked with one client hand walking his horse through a series of colored cones. The instructor called out the colors and the client had to remember the sequence and walk the horse through the course. It's great for memory and balance. It's just a little different walking in a sand ring as opposed to a sidewalk!

I was a walk leader for a couple other lessons. I also got to do some ground work on with a Haflinger who has just a touch too much energy! It was good for both of us as I have never had to do much ground work with my own horses. We also did some desensitizing on a new Appy that came in. He did great and will be an asset to the program. No pics, sorry!


----------



## Northernstar

Popped in for 2 seconds-many likes! Not much time for anything else no matter how tempting... photos from the past few days coming soon! Both DS's will be here for most of the weekend, which is awesome! Family fishing/hiking adventures to be had, and delicious food on the grill thereafter... 

Great essay, Sue!
Thank you for the cup cake, Texasgal!
NM, Rule #1 : Always have a rental car and a plan B of your own pursuits when in the company of those that are 'Meaner than 2nd skimmings!' 
Auntie Ellen, _so very sorry_ for one of your sweet goldies to have gone missing... 

Late already to get out back- there are three lovely girls staring at the house wondering _just when I'm coming!_ Already have some beautiful photos from hiking this week I'll be sure to share...

Goodnight all, and God bless


----------



## Eole

Ellen, did your gold hen return? I guess you recognize each one individually, do you?

HP, glad you had a good Horse-Friday. You did well to skip Wednesday, this was better. Nice shopping for your future horse.

Blue, I thought Bart had Morgan in him. I know an arabian stallion named Bart, still producing foals at 33yo!

Koolio, glad you're enjoying your getaway, knowing your horses are well taken care of. I've been to Kimberley. The Rockies are spectacular. I had a summer job as naturalist many moons ago in Alberta, in the rockies right on the BC border. Crowsnest Pass, I'm sure you know the place. Bears, moose, mountain goats, bighorn sheeps miles of wild trails, I was in paradise.

NM, horses are indeed so sensitive to our moods. When I get opposition from the horses, I have to look inside carefully and most times, it comes from me. They really reflect us.

Celeste, I can see how ground work improves the relationship. I was too lazy in the past to do it regularly, (I always prefer to just ride) and now I'm doing more of it. They become better in tune, leadership is easier to establish on the ground and I think they need to know who's in charge to be reassured. And it's fun!

Have a nice week end everyone. TJ, hang in there, one more day before your week end.


----------



## Green

Hi
I have been using canola oil in my feed for shine n it Helps Now I am wondering, maybe it's not good for my horse. Any thoughts on this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Hey all

TGIF Hope everyone is doing good and ready for a great weekend. I am hoping for rain. It's dry here. Even the weeds are wilting. All I need is a good rain on my butter peas. Here's hoping and praying. 

Thanx for asking about my Bonk Bonk. No she never returned. My remaining three are very cautious and stay close to me. I know I will probably regret, but I keep them food and water at my deck to encourage them to stay near. Have to use the hose daily to clean up after them. I love all my animals but those litl girls are just special to me. 

TG Thanx for my cup cake. U r a sweetie. So glad you came back to be with us. 

I know Nickers had a good trip despite some of the obstacles, but I know she is looking forward to seeing her equine babies. 

NS I know how you miss your equine babies, but it is so nice to get back and be with them. It sure is nice to have em to love. What a blessing. 

Red has really been plagued by flies. I had to put some spray on my hand and put some on his face. I don't know if it is because of the dry, but the flies are all around his eyes. Careful not to get any spray in the ole boy's eyes. 

I've been painting and it's not one of my specialties. Had problems with getting a light fixture back up today. I was trying to hold the fixture up, line the posts up to screw the little round nuts back on to secure it to the wall and push the fixture in to get access to as much of the posts as possible. I would have never guessed what a job that was. I guess it would have been good to have a second pair of hands. I was wondering if I was going to succeed and was really discourage and tired. I started praying for help from the LORD. Well things fell together and I got it back up. Wew! But, He always comes thru. Some people say not to bother him with stuff like that, but I don't know what I would do without Him.

Well gone on enough. Yall have a good nite and good weekend. I sure am glad to have yall to write novels to:lol::lol:.


----------



## Happy Place

*Pics from the garden*

I took a few pics of from the garden. We are lucky because the previous owner planted so many lively flowers. I am not that great at it, but I love the final product! How can identify theser? I know most are lillies of some sort. One is a double. I think the other type is a black eye susan?
View attachment 491378


View attachment 491386


View attachment 491394


View attachment 491402


----------



## ellen hays

HP had to chime in on the flowers. The first three are daylilies I think. They are beautiful. We have blackeyed susans here also. I tried to let mine all go to seed to increase the plants next year. Always has been a favorite of mine.


----------



## texasgal

http://www.horseforum.com/members/4587/album/tanner-12618/

Been trying to post pics from my tablet .. grrrrr. So all I know to do is post the link. This is our new boy, Tanner. He's 16 months old.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> How can identify theser? I know most are lillies of some sort. One is a double. I think the other type is a black eye susan?


Maryland state flower, Black Eyed Susan, I recognize that!

Thanks for the cupcake TG!

Good Evening All:


----------



## Blue

O my texasgal! He's a beauty!


----------



## Celeste

Texasgal, he is beautiful! Thanks for the cupcake!


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up a bit while winding down after work...

Thanks for the cupcake, texasgal! That was sweet ('lil word play there). Tanner is beautiful!

Thanks, Eole, hanging in there indeed..how did you know?! One more day, & 6 hours of it solo; fingers crossed for a peaceful Saturday.

Happy Place, what a great Horse Friday; I love the idea of the colored cones, I'll run that idea by Janice. Don't know much about flowers, but the first look like lilies, as Ellen said & the last: I thought it was a daisy, MR, is Black Eyed Susan a daisy then? Very pretty!

Ellen, I've thought about your little golden chicken & kept hoping she'd return. I'm really sorry that she hasn't. As for asking the Lord to help w/the "little things" (& putting up a light fixture by yourself to me, isn't little! I'd have been sweating it too), it reminded me of a story from someone about her very old granny: the lady would ask for things like help w/unscrewing a jar lid, because she needed the help, & she got it. She credited her Guardian Angel. I do that a lot, ask for help, from my Guardian Angel (as an emissary from God, that Angel is always beside me), like even for a bad hair day when I have to go to work. Have to rely on Someone when "no one" else is there, right? And, I try to remember that when something is very big & very hard, because for some reason it then becomes harder to remember. Go figure. And, oh, Janice keeps a special washcloth to put fly spray on faces (& w/boys, around their "sensitive parts"), if that helps.

Glad Nicker gets to go home tomorrow! And no doubt horses tune into our real moods no matter what we "think" we're projecting. Just this past Monday, Janice saw Spirit being restive & snorty while I was grooming her in preparation for the lesson. I forget exactly what Janice said, but I know darned well it was me, as I was feeling restive & determined to get a good lesson & ride for my own head, to overcome all the you-know-what that's on my head. Spirit picked up on that. I did my best to forget all the rest & pay attention to her. We did really well, until the end when I became unfocused again, but all in all, she & I got in tune for a good while. I'm really happy with that lesson.

This Monday will "just" be mucking. No lesson scheduled & Janice will be out of town. her daughter-in-law will be doing the feeding. I'll do my doody (& the water troughs) & get to be around the horses.

Everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## SueC

Green said:


> Hi
> I have been using canola oil in my feed for shine n it Helps Now I am wondering, maybe it's not good for my horse. Any thoughts on this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've been feeding canola meal (high residual oil content) for shine, protein and calories as required over here. In moderation feeding the straight oil is not a problem, e.g 100mL. Some people gradually increase it to feed more to supply energy via an extra metabolic pathway (oils vs carbohydrates). This happens in horse racing and endurance, either via oil or oilseed meal with residual oil. Crushed linseed is another example. Canola does not have the high erucic acid levels and other nasties that made rapeseed and its oil a problem.


----------



## Roadyy

So many posts in one evening that my old man memory may miss one or three.

Texgal, he is a handsome feller. Thank you for the cc.


Ellen, sorry Bonk Bonk has gone from the foursome. I have always tried to ask for his strength in everything from getting out of bed to getting back in bed. I don't always remember to ask, but he knows my sometimers disease kicks in and I miss a few talks with him. He forgives me as soon as I do start another talk with him because he loves me and covers me with his grace.


HP, sounds like you had a wonderful Horse-Friday. Very glad to hear that and look forward to so many more.

I am working today then driving 3.5-4 hours north to Montgomery to meet my oldest daughter and grandson so they can follow me back down here. They are going to be here for the month of August as she gets settled into a job and saves the money while her DH stays with a friend and saves his checks for August. They will pool them in September and find a place so he can move down and start his quest for a job.

I am excited beyond words!


----------



## Roadyy

NS, can't wait to see the pics as you never disappoint. Hope you have a wonderful weekend with your sons.

Ellen, are you going to share some of those paintings with us?


HP, nice flowers.


Texasgal, what problem are you having with the tablet to upload the pics? I use a tablet at home and it is the same as on my laptop. Go to advanced and click the paper clip to choose the file from its location.

If you pull them from photobucket or another site then make sure to copy the image url then paste it here instead of the link. That way the actual picture shows up instead of opening a new window to view the pic. HTH.


----------



## texasgal

Roadyy, the biggest problem I have is that my tablet is old and tempermental. No cure for that except to buy a new one!


----------



## Roadyy

I got mine free from ATT. I added a fourth phone to my plan and they sent me a 10" tablet. The tablet isn't activated as I only use it with wifi access.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> So many posts in one evening that my old man memory may miss one or three.
> 
> !


Good a.m. all

The above quote says it all. I know just how you feel Roaddy. I hate to leave anyone out, but when the memory goes after recalling a few posts, it' gone The older ones on this thread understand, and the younger ones will.  

We got a small amount of rain this a.m. and maybe there will be alittle more later. I checked my butter peas and there are blooms on them. I think this is the last of gardening cause I am ready for a rest. I am going to clean the hen house out and put the manure on my compost pile. Every little bit helps with this sandy clay soil. 

TG Tanner is beautiful. I know you are proud of him. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and can spend their time mostly on horseback. God bless and stay safe.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

No camping, we have already seen some late night/morning rain. :-(
Not much, but it is said that more will come today and tomorrow.
I will complete some work around the homestead this weekend.
I do wish I was riding my horse though. 

Very similar to NM's request of a "Perfect Day" I think it was.
I would like to also propose a question to everyone.
I am no horse expert by any means, owned for almost 2 decades, rode for 1.
Many people have lived horses their entire lives.



*Questions:
Do you only participate in this thread? Reasons?
*
I primarily only participate on this thread.
I view the new posts button and occasionally read threads of interest.
One out of every couple hundred threads I might chime in.
Many times I start a reply and when near completion I delete and don't bother.
To be polite, I have been amazed at some of the content others provide.
The other end of the spectrum, I am jealous of the places others have to ride.
I have seen beautiful pics of others riding adventures at locations I would like to visit.



*Disturbing:*
I have an interest in hoof care, I trim my own horses as needed.
I ride enough to keep feet in check, not require shoes, still occasional trims.
I recently visited internet based video content, sites we all know.
I was quite saddened by what I saw, terrible cases of hoof neglect.
Hoof rehabilitation, when severely damaged can take quite some time.
Even lite trims from the inexperienced over time could have helped these horses.
Sorry for the disturbing content here, I had a hard time fathoming the neglect.
If interested try any search engine and you will be shocked.


----------



## Roadyy

I frequent this thread and the 2014 How far did you go thread in the riding section. Then I slip into the stories and poems section to read a couple of pretty good writers stories in there. 


I stopped using the new post button a long time ago because I got tired of reading all of the arguments or degrading mud slinging that goes on in so many of them.

Once in awhile I peruse the other sections when I am searching info on an issue I've run into.


----------



## tjtalon

This is "my" thread & read every one. I'll pop onto another one when I see something i want to learn about, or has a topic that is something I feel I should learn about, but I never comment.


----------



## Blue

I like to check out some of the other topics. Sometimes to learn something new and sometimes to see if I can help someone else learn something new. I can't seem to keep my mouth shut though. I truly don't mean to comment, but can't help it. I call it the "Mom syndrome" lol.

Maryland Rider I agree with you. I have clicked on a link to view something of interest and then gotten sidetracked with other more and more disturbing images. If I'm not careful I will lose sleep for days worrying about tragic events that I can do nothing about. Soooooo..... I try hard not to go there and try to help where I'm able.


----------



## Celeste

I read every post of this thread and of the 2014 how far did we go thread. Any other thread that I look at is just an occasional thing. I know where the cool kids hang out.


----------



## Happy Place

I check this thread multiple times a day. I only look at other threads if something specific comes to mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Well, once in a blue moon I might wander off to another thread. You know what they say, "there's no place like home." This thread is home to me. No stress and always a kind word when needed, good pictures, trail stories and travel stories. why go any where else?

Have a good nite. God bless.


----------



## Eole

TexasGal, you've been cooking many cupcakes, thanks for sharing with us.
Your horse: stunning! WOW! (where is the jaw-dropping smilie?)
Tell me more about this beauty? Why him? What breeding?

I never answered about my perfect day, because I couldn't make my mind.
-Kayaking all day, then camping with DH in the wild.
-A long horse ride in the fall, followed by an evening by the fireplace.
-A spontaneous meal with friends or family, sharing food, laughs and music.
-Any day at work that I feel able to touch someone's heart and be helpful
-A long nature walk on my own, with the dogs, with a lunch at the top of a mountain, maybe with a good book. That's what I usually do on my birthday.

Ok, now to MR's question.
I'm addicted to this thread. Because people are nice, fun, diverse and respectful.
I read the endurance threads. I read some subjects where I can learn something or a search to solve training issues. I rarely write on other threads, unless I think I can contribute positively. Most times, I bite my tongue to keep from speaking my mind in some threads.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

oops..didnt mean to submit yet. I have more to say. LOL


----------



## corgi

Geesh...I have been having trouble with my posts disappearing and posting too soon. I am sure it is something I am doing wrong.:lol:

TXG- Yes, thanks for the cupcake. It looked very yummy.

Perfect Day: Waking up whenever I feel like waking up. No alarm clock allowed.
Lazing around watching tv for a while and then hitting the trail on healthy, well behaved horses on a crisp sunny Fall day with perfect footing and no flies.

Afterwards, we would go out for a nice dinner somewhere and end the day by watching a movie at home and cuddling on the couch with my corgi.  And hubby. :lol:

Ccg- How are you feeling?

Nicker...no way I would vacation with my family or hubby's family. I couldn't do it. I like my vacations to be with friends or just me and hubby. I love our families but can't imagine vacationing with a large group of them. We are all too different.

I mainly stay on this thread. Will venture out occasionally but am most comfortable here.

I started the new job yesterday. I think I am going to enjoy working there. I wasn't sad when I left my job on Thursday, which to me, means I am making the right decision.

I fed and mucked two nights this week. Isabella is going through another bout of lameness but is getting over it. This time is was her left rear leg. She is moving normally now but feel I need to give her a few more days off. It was definitely muscular as the massage therapist was able to improve her lameness immediately. 

Hubby is starting to open up to a discussion about another horse. Probably this winter. WE want it to be something we both can ride since I ride more often and Isabella is getting older and experiencing lameness more often. He wants a QH. He enjoyed riding the paso last weekend but really wants a QH. We'll see what happens.


----------



## texasgal

What a beautiful August day in Texas. Unseasonably cool.. by our standards.

We returned the borrowed trailer today which put us about 100 miles from home. So we meandered home on the back roads and geocached along the way. It's always an adventure.

Eole, Tanner is an arabian. He's Babson bred, but I don't have his papers in hand yet. He was bred by dbarabians from this forum and the Texas thread. We had a Texas thread get together a couple weeks ago and Mr texasgal fell in love with him. My english saddle and a little cash later, and he was in the borrowed trailer coming home with us. Not a planned thing at all!

I'm on this thread and the Texas thread mostly, but not afraid to jump in and knock someone off their high horse on another thread if I'm feeling cheeky. There are some nasty folks out there! lol

I'm an excellent carrot thief, so I enjoy spending time in the carrot kitchen!


----------



## tjtalon

One more note about what forums I read: when I found this one, after introducing myself, found myself in the company of Roaddy, Nicker, Corgi, Celeste, Eole, CaCowGirl, Koolio, then met...Stan! Some others who were regular have since slipped away somewhere & I've wondered about them; like Hunter, Farmchic and Alexis. (BTW, Sibyl I think looks in on us, am in touch w/her via FB, w/her story of the filly).

That was my introduction into the Village, which those of you who have joined in and stayed have seen the benefit of. There's just "something" about this thread, and I know that I'm not the only one who has made one or two real long-distance friends via this forum.

It's my "Friday" night, and the solo-ness was okay, didn't get anything terribly huge and wasn't all that busy. Whew, a relief, as Saturdays can be unbelievable, even for 2 people. Have a lot on the to-do list tomorrow (and more boxes in my car.."do I pack do I don't? Still in stasis, but can't take much more of it. Gotta find a good somewhere, not getting good info from my landlady...well, non-info, basically. Very odd, 'nuff said).

Hope all had a good Saturday and will have a wonderful Sunday. Much good wishes to Ladona with the new job!! Glad to hear that your husband might want a horse of his/your own. I love quarter horses. I've seen them at their best as solid, dependable & willing...'tho the ones I've seen sure like to go after a cow to round up!

'Nite all, God Bless.


----------



## NickerMaker71

i'm home...I'm home....I'm finally home!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good night everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> i'm home...I'm home....I'm finally home!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good night everyone!


YAY!!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone!

Phew! I had several pages to catch up on!

Well...we made it home. Safe and sound, I am greatly appreciative for!:lol:

The week was interesting to say the least. It has been at least 15 years since we've rented a house with SIL...I hope it's that long or longer until we do it again.

Yes, Corgi, I too prefer to vacation with DH and myself. We've learned to really enjoy the time together. BUT...his sister invited us to stay at this house for FREE, and since we didn't vaca last year, and his heart surgery, he just wanted to get away....how can you refuse a free stay? I had the option to *not* go, but I couldn't do that to DH. We needed the time together. And that time together was *really wonderful*.

We got home around 10 last night, sat and had a glass of wine and chatted about the trip. the first thing he said was....We aren't doing *that* again! :happydance: 

The unrest between the his cousin, cousin's DH and kids was just mindboggling. They all fought constantly. Gives perspective into your own lives...and I realized how good I have it!:wink: I always appreciate my own life, but gosh.....after this....

I also have to say when I walked into my own home last night I got an overwhelming sense of peace! I *cannot* tell you how WONDERFUL I felt to be in my own home. It was *incredibly* quiet. I made DH just stop and listen....NOTHING but the crickets....it was just SO dang wonderful!

He and I had a talk about his sister too. He doesn't understand why I allow her to bother me so...he had a good point...he asked...do you want to hang with her and be drunk 24/7, loud and obnioxious, bossy....yada yada. I said of course not, but her 'icy-ness' is hurtful. I do nothing to deserve being ignored except be myself, which she can't handle.

In fact, it was the day on the beach the three of us girls were talking, and I confessed that I preferred being by myself over large groups. I am what is referred to as an 'I' personility. (get my energy from being alone...I mentioned it before). It seemed almost at that moment she went Humph....I'm done with you. DH thinks i should be happy about her ignoring me...but it does make things uncomfortable...he just doesn't understand.

Also, I am wondering....based on my readings this week, if I don't allow her antics to brew up old wounds. Once I read that, I asked for strength, and tried to move past those 'old wounds' that were holding me captive and sensitive. At that point, I felt a little stronger and 'freer'. 

As far as renting a car and what not...that really wasn't an option. It is DH's family, and I delt with it....it's over, I survived, I grew from it...and I am SO HAPPY TO *E HOME!!!!!*

Sorry for the novel, but wanted to share. Thanks for all the support. We _did_ have fun....I must focus on those times...but I am SO thankful DH doens't want to do it again!!! WOOHOO

OH, btw, SIL did often refer to herself as 'sergeant' :shock::shock::lol::lol::lol: She knows.....:wink:

Texas, thanks for the cupcake. It made my day...and it looked so delicious. I wish I could have really taken a bite! 

OK, I bored you all enough, it is time to go see my troops!!!:lol:

Talk to ya all later!

Ride STRONG!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Phew! I had several pages to catch up on!
> 
> Well...we made it home. Safe and sound, I am greatly appreciative for!:lol:
> 
> In fact, it was the day on the beach the three of us girls were talking, and I confessed that I preferred being by myself over large groups. I am what is referred to as an 'I' personility. (get my energy from being alone...I mentioned it before). It seemed almost at that moment she went Humph....I'm done with you. DH thinks i should be happy about her ignoring me...but it does make things uncomfortable...he just doesn't understand.
> 
> Also, I am wondering....based on my readings this week, if I don't allow her antics to brew up old wounds. Once I read that, I asked for strength, and tried to move past those 'old wounds' that were holding me captive and sensitive. At that point, I felt a little stronger and 'freer'.


What a wonderful trip NM. :shock:

I used to be very reactive to these situations, I would tell them to go eat some s#$t.
I found that this did not work.
The new policy I have adopted is to kill them with kindness.
I now spit out a few kind words without any sarcasm.
Look for their reaction and then determine if I stay with the group or wonder off.
This new demonstration of behavior is perceived by some as though I do not care.
Which sometimes is quite far from the truth, but why let them know.
I can't change the world, why engage in battle if losing is eminent.
Remember, "The tyrant finds no gain in a kingdom of corpses."

Happy you and DH did squeeze in some quality time.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. I made it home from my little driving adventure yesterday. Left the house at 5am heading north to pick up a young lady just over 4 hours away then turned west and drove another hour to meet my oldest daughter and grandson. We all turned south and headed home to get back just before 3 so DW could jet off to work. She was late as I had an issue with the GPS cutting across back roads to get to my daughter.


As far as getting along with other personalities, mom always told me I was the type that would have fun at an old folks convention. I was 14 at the time. I always found a way to enjoy myself and entertain those around me in the process. As I get older I know when those obnoxious people start getting arrogant I can really have fun with them by becoming their exaggerated mirror. Sometimes they get really mad and it becomes a scene and other times it becomes a hilarious outtake for the crowd around. Either way they usually get the point of how ridiculous they look and are being to everyone one and bring it down a few notches to a comfortable level.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, you would have made a good buffer! :wink:

MR, honestly, I have been in this family for 17 good years....I've tried and tried, I honestly can say I *just don't like her*.....no bones. I may be the German in me (I can be stubborn), but I refuse to bow down to her....that is eactly what she wants. IMO Everybody has to love SIL and shower her with attention cause she's the 'life of the party'. I _just_ don't get it...unnless she attracts weak people. She HATES it when people talk to me instead of her, and he will do anything to call attention to herself to get that attention back. For example, when cousin and I were talking on the beach, she walked away, got in the cooler, grabbed a drink and shouted, "Let's do a shot!" I know her well enough to know it was to gain attention.:shock:

Please do not take that as I am jealous of her....FAR from it! She is selfish, lazy, arrogant, jealous (she literally got mad when her daughter broke her HS basketball shot record), a drunk.....need I go on? (DH would say the same.) She just isn't what i would call a 'good' person. Oh, she'll party with ya all night long and get up and do it all over again...maybe that is what is attractive.

I personally don't get into that and respect my body more than she, apparently. Even her daughter was dissappointed in her mother for many, many years through HS b/c she 'wasn't a normal mother' b/c of all the partying.....she's 48 and acts like she's in her 20s. I like to have a good time....but she's just over the top. Again..my opinion....but I didn't grow up like that. So...I've learned to ignore her the best I can, but she still gets under my skin.....and that there...is *my problem* because I allow her to do that to me.:?

Onward to horses.......went to see my troops yesterday. Jay was being.....hmmmm stand-offish with me. Mom said he was getting more and more obstinate with getting his halter on in the stall. It did take me about 5 minutes to get him to allow me to approach his head. He always hides his head into the corner and if you approach, he swings his butt over...scary. I know he isn't doing that to kick....just to hide his head, but seeing that massive butt coming is frightening.

so....was he being obstinant, or mirroring? I'm becoming obsessed with horse behavior! (I was going to be a psychology major....love behavior.) As I groomed him, he seemed to enjoy it....closed his eyes, lip got droopy.....but his upper lip was definitely wrinkled. (remember the annoyed with the string picture?) So, was he mirroring me? Am I still annoyed? (YES!:lol::lol::lol

Did some ground work and he did OK. So wish I had a round pen to work at liberty....I think it would be easier to gain more respect that way. Funny, it doesn't appear Rainn picks up on, or shows as much emotion as Jay.....

I am going to jump in the saddle this morning. I must say...I am a bit nervous after an 8 day hiatus....but he needs his leader!:thumbsup: I will do my best. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. It's August....My mind is starting to focus in on BTS stuff. Teachers start here on the 22nd.

Have a wonderful day all!

Ride STRONG!


----------



## Blue

Nickermaker are you SURE he's just mirroring? Turning hindquarters to you isn't safe or respectful. I've had mine swing their head away from me, but I don't tolerate that butt in my face. I'll take the lead rope attached to the halter and give a good whack on the butt. I know they don't alway feel like getting caught, but that butt turned toward you is never acceptable.


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning all!

NM- I am glad you are home. I love my cousins but I can only take so much of them. A weekend at the most! They are loud and fun loving with a zillion kids, but still.... When my mom died, they all sort of looked to me, even though I am the youngest cousin. My mom was the matriarch and my cousins adored her. My first cousins are much older than I am. In fact, their children are closer to my age. I must just have enough of the good stuff from my mom, that they just look up to me. I am also very independent, something my female cousins all aspire to be. Like I said, I love them, but the huge crowd is a bit much for me!!!

Roaddy, glad your trip went well and DH is home with you! 

CAcowgirl-Check in, we miss you! Hope you are feeling alright.

This is going to be a stressful week for me. Administrators are all back to work and will be setting up interviews for the next school year. I have 13 applications out for open positions. I hate the wait, wait, wait for the phone to ring. I am going to make a to do list, as if I were going back to work, just to keep myself busy enough. Things like washing windows, painting my garage door, cleaning out my office. You know, the things I should have gotten done all summer :lol:

I am reading Horse Keeping on Small Acreage by Cherry Hill. It's giving me some good ideas and I am always walking around our property to see what I want to do! This year I will settle for brush hogging the perimeter to gain back an extra 10 ft or so all the way around the yard. I may do round up and reseed when it's safe. I wonder if hubby will let me reseed the whole area with pasture seed LOL. I'd like to get the right grasses growing for when the time comes! Yesterday he said he saw a tack trunk full of tack for sale on a forum he reads. This is the first time he has even brought up stuff like that. I think he is softening!:lol::happydance: 

Enough of my carry on. I have to check the job boards!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nickermaker are you SURE he's just mirroring? Turning hindquarters to you isn't safe or respectful. I've had mine swing their head away from me, but I don't tolerate that butt in my face. I'll take the lead rope attached to the halter and give a good whack on the butt. I know they don't alway feel like getting caught, but that butt turned toward you is never acceptable.


BLUE he did this when I first got him too....with the whites of his eyes showing, I am pretty certain he is frightened for some reason. We got over it, but the last two times I went on week long vacations he seems to regressed to this behavior. So no, I am not sure if it is mirroring....or being frightened or what.....

I know it is not safe at all so I put him in the situation 4 times yesterday so he I could 'gain his trust' back...assuming that is what it is....and the 3rd and 4th time he allowed me to come right in and put the halter on.

We'll see how he is today.

I really am perplexed....but my gut tells me he is reacting to a past fear.....so I don't want to wack him. Wish I had a video....

First he hides his head, whites of eyes showing. I will slowly approach from benid....when I first touch his rump, he literally flinches. This leads me to believe it's fear....if you saw his eyes I think you guys would agree. I almost wonder if he wasn't beaten with the halter while in the stall....we'll get over this hump. We have before....jsut not sure why it occurs after I have been away for a week.


----------



## Roadyy

I can say my trip was safe, but can't completely agree it was good. I hit a road off of 231 that went from 4 lane to 2 lane with no speed limit change sign. I got about a 1/4 mile and topped a hill to find an unmarked trooper sitting on my side of the road waiting. I got popped for 70 in a 55. I thought I was still in the 65 zone. Yea, that will not be cheap.


----------



## Blue

Nickermaker, sounds like you're headed in a positive direction then. Another thing to try, when he does this, instead of a whack use your body language, press a finger or two into his side until he disengages, move to his front end and "draw" him to you. When he even looks at you with a "good" eye, praise, praise, praise. Repeat as necessary. Ive found this keeps you established as lead mare, but also lets them know that you're not there to discipline. Hope that made some sense. I know when I'm gone for a few days, mine pout when get back and I have to give everybody their individual attention It's strange how they come to depend on us.

Roadyy, those pesky troopers


----------



## ellen hays

NM

Horses are very routine oriented. Jay is probably thrown off by you not being there, other people caring for him, and the residual frustration from your trip that is probably spilling over on him. He is being like a kid when his mother has left him for a while. He needs reassurance, but don't underestimate the power of those heels and the damage they can do if he does decide to kick. Get his favorite treat and be ready to be patient. Do not stand close enough for him to whack you if this is bothering him enough. He just needs to have you love on him alittle and don't leave him for any extended periods for a while. He is very very sensitive like Red. But, if he kicks at you, do not hesitate to whack him good with the lead and halter like was suggested. You can always make up with him later, rather than ending up in the ER.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy 

Sorry about the ticket.:-( I hate u had a bad experience while in Alabama and such an expensive one. I have always heard of speed traps, who knows. They need to spend some of those tax $ we give em for some more speed limit signs. Hard to know what speed to travel if u don't know what it is.

Hope u r enjoying your daughter being close. Hopefully that will take the edge off of that ticket.


----------



## tjtalon

Got home a bit ago, been reading all. Sorry about the ticket, Rick; not fair, since speed not posted.

Much luck to you w/the job thing, Happy Place! I love reading about your place, you sure work hard on it.

Nicker, sometime last fall a boarder mare swung her butt at me & Janice told me to correct her immediately; it was a sign of disrespect & she did that because she was p'od that I was paying attention to her stable mate instead of her. Bauley is different. She too will occasionally duck her head into a corner of her run-in, swinging her butt, but it's because of fear. She was abused in her past & Janice has worked very hard w/her on that. I'm very careful when she does that (& it's become a rare thing, since she's gotten to know me); I talk to her from the side, let her know that I'm there, until she raises her head & "sees" ME instead of her fear. 

Maybe it's because of the variety & number of horses I've been around since starting at Janice's, but I've learned to read the look in their eyes. Bailey gets a closed-in vacant look when she's afraid. The mare last year I mentioned above was absolutely saucy, like "Here! Take THAT!"

Like today, for instance. I found Dennis in a new pen/stall, since his had gotten swamped out from the rains last week. He was being full of himself (& hadn't been fed yet). Now, you'all may not remember I story I posted last year: his owner lets him not just "get in her pocket" but lets him all over her. I was just learning at the time, so the pocket thing I tolerated until one day I turned around from the muck bucket & he was practically on top of me, ready for a huge hug. That did it. I'd reared up w/the "predator" arms & a lot of "NO BACK STAY THERE!!!" & he did. I actually had to go back in to the pen & release him, as he was pinned to the spot where I'd told him to stay.

Well, today, in his new area, he for some reason wanted to pocket-around again. I shoo'd him away, & he "a-wayed" amiably. Then he came at me, at a fast walk, head up, chest right at me. I would've been barreled over but corrected him instantly. Point of this is: the look in his eye was all happy, he was rushing in for a hug. There was no look of aggression. He was Dennis being silly, & forgetting for whatever reason, that for the moment I was in his area, I was the leader of the area. That's Dennis, & I know him. After I got the 'barrow out of the gate, he came up, head lowered, licking & chewing...apologising. He got forgiven. With another horse & a different look in the eye, that would've been frightening.

And that's my only Horse Monday Story, besides watching Spirit for a few minutes, pacing in her pen waiting for breakfast. I wanted to study her TWH gait. Otherwise, I just mucked, petted everyone (gave old Callie a lot of extra attention. She's Janice's special one. Scratched her withers in her favorite place until her lips quivered. Janice isn't sure Callie can handle another winter...) I topped off all the waters and came home.

I'd really like to be able to afford lessons w/out mucking. I think I know about mucking now, but is what is for now, & I get to be around the horses. That's always a good thing.


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, when you figure out how to have lessons without mucking then let me know.lol I'm paying my having the horses and still have to muck before riding every so often,lol.. I know what you mean though and wish you were able to also. Mucking is apart of horse life and makes you appreciate the riding time more when they arrive.

The days are getting shorter and hopefully the riding increases for all of us before they get to short to see before getting off work. The horses are still close enough that I should be able to ride before it gets too dark in the winter months. Even still with this high and dry land I can rig up some lights to ride after dark.




Edit to add: Just got a call from my oldest daughter who is moving down here and she starts work tomorrow at the store on the beach where DW works after School bus job. This is a good start for her and her family getting started down here.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Terry, when you figure out how to have lessons without mucking then let me know.lol I'm paying my having the horses and still have to muck before riding every so often,lol.. I know what you mean though and wish you were able to also. Mucking is apart of horse life and makes you appreciate the riding time more when they arrive.
> 
> The days are getting shorter and hopefully the riding increases for all of us before they get to short to see before getting off work. The horses are still close enough that I should be able to ride before it gets too dark in the winter months. Even still with this high and dry land I can rig up some lights to ride after dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Just got a call from my oldest daughter who is moving down here and she starts work tomorrow at the store on the beach where DW works after School bus job. This is a good start for her and her family getting started down here.


Oh, I know, well know, mucking is a part of it. Was just tired today. Too much stress elsewhere, & just wished in fantasy, that I could clean my own horse's area extremely well..big fantasy. And when I got there, found the hay shed door unlocked, then found a cotter pin in Nej's hay bin. removed it of course. Then w/watering, found the hose draped over the electric fence in Nej's pen. I tried to think "not my circus, not my monkeys", but this IS my circus, & these horses are my "monkeys", for however long I'm involved.

Will be glad for Janice to be back home this week Happy for your daughter having a job to walk into!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Thanks for all the concern and ideas.

Here's a pic of his eyes....this is what I get....he did better today until mom turned on the snow-blower to blow in newly delivered sawdust....but we got there.

yes, I do keep my hand on his bumm, and slowly walk up to his head when I see that he is ready. If I move to fast then he spins around thinking I am chasing him and then he spins faster which scares me!:shock: Slow is how I go....

I was going to try the treat thing, but wanted to try one more time w/o to see if he would come back to me.

He rode really steady for me today. A nice little hour ride to get out the jidders. Took the trail back home....he's unbelievable how he loves to trail blaze.

Oooo, forgot to mention that a group of ladies who are friends with my old riding instructor asked me to join them on an overnighter!  Now to drag M away from her responsibilities! :lol: Dang I need a truck!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ooops, here's the 'eyes'. Fear to me.:lol:

I certainly know what a *mean* face looks like. Does anyone remember when I had Skye?:shock: She would lunge at you and turn her bumm to you...certain she would kick. I sent her back to her owner. I took her cause they needed the space.....she was a wacko horse and had my number. 

BUT, she was also aweful to Rainn, and that I would not tolerate.:evil:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ooops, here's the 'eyes'. Fear to me.:lol:
> 
> I certainly know what a *mean* face looks like. Does anyone remember when I had Skye?:shock: She would lunge at you and turn her bumm to you...certain she would kick. I sent her back to her owner. I took her cause they needed the space.....she was a wacko horse and had my number.
> 
> BUT, she was also aweful to Rainn, and that I would not tolerate.:evil:


Looks like fear to me. Seems like he reverts when you are gone. Just my opinion, but I wouldn't try the treats, work on him & you. I remember Skye, when I first got on here; that was a no-go for sure. Jay sure appears very much connected to you.


----------



## Koolio

Hello! We are just back from vacation in BC. It seems like it has been quite a week!
Texasgal - thank you for the carrot baking! Yum!
Corgi - good luck on your new job. Glad to hear DH is thinking horses again.
Nicker - it sounds likely had a good time with DH but are glad to be home. Family can be difficult, but they are still family... Hopefully Jay is just a little off due to disruption in his routine. Be patient and consistent and he will come around.
Roadyy- or should I call you Leadfoot Malone... Sorry about the ticket, but it is a form of voluntary taxation...:lol:
HappyPlace - I wish you the set in your job search.
TJ - thinking of you often and hope you find a great living situation.
Ellen - sorry about your little bird...:-(
Sorry if I forgot anyone. A lot happens here in a few days.

Or trip was very nice and it was awesome to spend some time at the cabin with my Grandparents. They are amazing. Grandpa is 90 next year and just finished putting a new metal roof on the cabin. It looks fantastic, but a microburst windstorm blew a tree down on the new roof and now it has to be repaired. Grandma is 86 and still baking home-made Saskatoon Pies with berries she picks herself. They are truly amazing people and it is a beautiful place.

Here is a picture over the lake from he front lawn. My grandparents have 2 acres and about 200' of lakefront. When I was a kid, my dad hauled my horses to the cabin for a few weeks in the summer so I could trail ride in those mountains. Lucky me!










Sadly, the government decided to clearcut the forest across the service road. Here is a pic that kind of shows the difference between the cabin side (left) and the clear cut (right).










We did make it to Kimberley to have lunch in Nina's garden. Here are a couple of pictures of the garden just to give you the idea. As always, it was beautiful and the food is outstanding. Our table was in the gazebo at the top of the garden. The flowers were fabulous!









The garden path winds up a very steep hill with miniature Bavarian villas lining the path. This is a view looking up about 1/8 of the hill (one switchback). I cannot imagine the time and effort that goes into creating and maintaining a place like this but I am grateful because it is worth the visit!









To not risk losing everything in cyberspace, I'll close this portion of my post now and start the next with the iron horse trip over Gray Creek Pass...


----------



## Koolio

*Iron horses*

DH is a motorcycle fanatic. He likes bikes as much as I like horses so we took a full day and went biking over a mountain pass called Gray Creek. The summit of the pass is over 8000 feet above sea level and gains about 5000 feet in elevation from Kimberley. The road is rough, so best for four wheel drives and only open between July and September due to snow and washouts. DH tried to gets through on June 27 and had to turn back due to 3' of snow. Located in the heart of the norther Rockies, the scenery is outstanding. I'd love to do the trek over on horseback, but it would be an overnighter as the route from Kimberley to Gray Creek is nearly 100 km long.

Here are the iron horses. Actually about 55 horses each.









The road is not for the faint of heart. This was the "good stretch". See the snow just up ahead?









Spectacular mountain views framed with wildflowers. I think theses are wild Goldenrod.









Speaking of flowers...








Fireweed.








And Indian Paintbrush.









And too many mountain streams to count.

















It was a fantastic day, but I was bone shaking tired by the time we got back to the cabin. We only rode about 400 km, but more than half of that was on some really rough roads.

The next day DH, DS and I headed across the border to Eureka, Montana for biscuits and gravy. This must be like the American equivalent of our Poutine. It tastes awesome but really should be called heart attack on a plate! After breakfast, we took some back roads to Lake Kookanusa in search of a nice beach. We found an awesome place with virtually no people to look for driftwood and have a little swim (in our underwear because we didn't bring bathing suits). Be swam down the beach for a out a km. The lake was cool, lead and a solutely gorgeous! I was amazed at now many places thee were to just stop and camp. This is one of the charming things about BC. You can camp, fish and hike almost anywhere without having to buy park passes, etc. 









The road along side the lake offered some spectacular views as well.









After an excellent morning at the beach, my son and I capped off the day with an evening canoe ride at the cabin.









Today we drove home. We saw 3 bears on the way. First, a mother black bear and her cub crossed the highway in front of us. Shortly after I saw a bear swimming across a river not far from the main road. Judging by the profile, I think this one was a grizzly. They are such amazing creatures! I lost count of the number of deer, mountain goats, wild turkeys, eagles and osprey we saw. I feel blessed every time I see an animal in the wild! The animals and the mountains, make a person feel so small and they also make the stresses of everyday life seem so insignificant...


----------



## Koolio

*One more... On horses this time...*

It is nice to get away but always so good to be home. Sam is recovering nicely from his abscess and seems to be fairly sound now. I'll wrap his foot tonight and the see how he looks tomorrow. Both the mares are lame. Himmy (Cheeky Pony) is still swollen at the incision sight from her surgery and Sally is lame on her back leg. Both girls will see the vet on Thursday to find out what is going on. Sally, being an ex racehorse, I suspect has some permanent damage. She clearly won't make it as an eventing horse, but hopefully will be fine for light riding and trail riding. Hopefully Himmy just has a strain as she is my DD's eventing prospect. I feel so bad for my daughter as out of our 4 horses this week, she had to cold hose / poultice and wrap three of them very day. Koolio is just fat and sassy and needs to be ridden. Hopefully I'll get some time on him this week.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Awsome, and awesome , and awesome. Am I being repetitious? Oh well, you can't help but be with beautiful scenery like that. Glad yall had a good time and glad all the equines had a good caregiver while you were away. 

We have some logging here and it is disappointing. People in high places are grabbling for wealth for one reason or another. Not good. So I understand how you feel somewhat. It is a crime to see big trees that humans will never see the likes of again being taken down. Sometimes, I wonder if we really know what we are doing. Welcome home God bless. Seems like He has


----------



## Eole

Koolio, those are stunning pictures, what a nice trip. And your grand-parents place is gorgeous and they seem like exceptionnal folks.

TJ, I had the same reaction as Roadyy: I muck and muck and muck every single day. And ride once in a while. And a rare lesson when I can. Not complaining, I love it and I'm grateful for this life. But If I calculated how much it costs in time and money for each hour in the saddle, I'd probably freak out.  But I understand what you're saying, mucking for your own horses isn't the same as mucking for lessons for sure. But at least it's still horse-breath therapy. :wink:

NM, it's clearly a worried look on Jay. Fear, not disrespect. But fear can lead to self-defense (kick) so you be careful how you approach him. I think you understand him well and know by intuition how to deal with it.

Tomorrow, I'm getting a small (since I'm small) used mountain bike. Going to meet the seller after work in the next town. My goal is to explore potential trails that are too far on foot and impossible to access by truck or ATV.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, beautiful! My husband is also a nut for wheels and a loud motor. They're fun, but there's still nothing like seeing (and hearing) the same scenery from horseback! Those pics are awesome though.


----------



## Rob55

Hi all. Internet connected today. Koolio thanks for sharing the pictures. Nothing like the great out doors. Hope your horses heal up sound and soon. All others hope to get back in the flow shortly. 

Blessings

Rob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome back Tracey. Sounds like an amazing vacation. The kind we all love to plan for yet, but rarely experience. I can't see the pics on my work connection, but will look at them this evening.

Rob55. glad to have you back even if just long enough to let us know you are working on getting back regularly. 

Nat, hope it is a good bike for you to enjoy more of nature. 

MN17, that is a nervous eye for sure. Not so much fear, but nervous. He has had 2 weeks of you not caring for him in his normal routine so he had to adjust to unfamiliar hands on him. Remember when you first got him and him being like that with you for a week or so? Well, he thought he was now with your mom's DH horse and the lack of care he provided while you and mom were looking hot on the island. Then you leave this past week with DH and left him with your mom. He is confused and just need time to settle back in to knowing you are there. He is going to be a one person horse where he can't handle being handled by multiple people to provide his needs. You can help fix that if you want by having different people come out with you and having them do the care as you groom him. Have your mom come out a couple of times a week to do all of the chores while you brush him then slowly ease out of the stall or pasture while she does it, but where he can see you. Same with other people like M or anyone else you would ever consider caring for him while gone. This will get his brain to thinking that is normal and OK so he doesn't go back into this nervous state for you to fix.



I got home and threw some big ole steaks on the Bar-B and got rain pouring down on me about half way through the cooking. It didn't stop a master at the grill from completing his masterpiece. They turned out great!!!!

Good morning to everyone and hope the day fills your heart with happiness.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morninnng all!

Roaddy, I think you are right on all account with Jay. I had a successful haltering last night on one try. Too, mom doesn't spend time with them really, just feeds and goes. I am sure she isn't real confident with them either, that may bother Jay.

He does remind me so much of our late Maggie. she was a one person dog, and so sensitive. I got punished for going away big time from her! I just didn't think horses could be taht way! In all my years, I've never had one quite like him. but, the again....I do believe he was brought into my life for a special reason. Special horse=special reason.

Koolio...WOW, WOW, WOW! What spectacular views. I wold LOVE a vacation there! You are so very lucky.

Roaddy, when it rains it pours huh? LOL

I've told TJ anytime she wants to come and muck for me adn ride Rainn, she's welcome!:wink:

Today and tomorrow are to be cloudy/rainy so I am heading out to the school to see what I can get myself overwhelmed by!:shock: Been spending a lot of time on Pinterest looking up classroom designs. I hate the layout of our rooms. We lose a whole wall b/c of lockers and therefore it makes my job designing difficult....at least I can't see how I can change thing.:-( But I will try once again this year. :wink: A decorator I am not....

Speaking of food...DH has taken over cooking (which I don't mind), but yesterday I was feeling ambitious and put a roast in the crockpot, mashed potatoes, corn....OMG, the house _still_ smells like roast....makes my taste buds water this morning. Oh, and I must say....it WAS delicious! LOL

OK, better run, mother is taking off for a few days and I am in charge again, so I need the new directions. Most of the goats are in with the buck....so more babies! 

Have a great day and RIDE STRONG!


----------



## Roadyy

DW made roast, corn on the cob and candied yams for supper Sunday night. That was amazing and really enjoyed left overs at work yesterday and the smell it released in my shop all day.


Here is my experience with grilling yesterday evening before going visit the boys.



































Took this one the other week to send to my youngest daughter. Shows my view at work and she recognized the pic of her as my PC background right off the bat. I also have one of the letters she wrote me up in the window. Nevermind the lighter as I do not smoke. I use it for heat shrinking.


----------



## Stan

*I survived the grand children*

Arrived at my daughters last Thursday to winds gusting in excess of 100 ks the white knuckle landing. The pilot had to come in broadside to the wind so it was one wheel down at a time, good flying. 

First things first introduced myself to the grand children and then prep for a night hunt. They go spotlighting for pigs. Well the wind had gotten worse and the rain it did come down but away we went. Walked for hours and found fields full of sign that pigs were around but the strong winds had spooked them. Not a shot fired.

Long story short went hunting three days the last being into higher country walked for 9 Ks up hill to about 400 metres then down again. NO GAME. We renamed hunting to hiking. Carry a gun just in case some wild animal leaps out at us. Funny how guns get heaver as the miles roll by. Starts off at 6 pound and comes in at the end of the day at 30. Arms stretch and the knuckles get grazed dragging on the ground. All in all I had a great time with the family. Roslyn enjoyed herself. Not having any daughters of her own and only one grand child she gets on really well with my Daughter as if she was her own, and Shannon responds to Roslyn as if she was her birth mother.

The last day we looked after the kids while Shannon and Steven had a day to them selves. And what did they do with that day off. Went hunting together, Shannon's choice, and a dinner out while I cooked a roast pork for those left behind.

We left the South Island to tears from the girls A hug from my daughter made me pull away a little quick and board the plane. Great weather that day until arriving in Auckland to rain and wind.

To cap it off 200 kls from home the truck runs a front wheel bearing. Almost lost the wheel. Being 4x4 part of the freewheeling axle is held in place by a metal clip. it came of which allowed the axel to move inside the hub and the bearing burnt out. The only thing holding the front wheel on was the brake caliper. $500 dollars later we were on our way home again arriving late last night. And its raining.

Thanks for the cup cake TG I needed it this morning.

Well no pigs or dear were hurt in the making of this post. My wallet is considerably lighter, and only a few more days left until its work again. Not a nice thought.

Time to find Bugs and say hello to him.

Cheers all and glade every one has stayed safe. On a passing note my soon to be 3yr old grand daughter is a real cutie.


----------



## Celeste

I think that a hunt is successful if you have fun. It sounds like you had fun, so you are good. You have memories to bring back. And you didn't have to bother cleaning game.


----------



## Eole

Koolio, I'm still drooling over your pictures and bringing back good memories of the time I worked in the Rockies. I remember the indian paintbrush, never seen them elsewhere.

Stan, seems that you had good family time, those are precious moments. Any picture of the cutie grand-daughter? How is Bug? 

Roadyy, I'm happy for you that your daughter is moving close.

Got the mountain bike, bright red, looks like a kid's bike. But I'm kid-size so it's all is good. Getting toe-clips and rack added for carrying tools. Test-ride this week end, my knee should be ok by then. Haven't ridden since the fall, but should be fine in time for my vacation next week.


----------



## Blue

Eole said:


> Got the mountain bike, bright red, looks like a kid's bike. But I'm kid-size so it's all is good. Getting toe-clips and rack added for carrying tools. Test-ride this week end, my knee should be ok by then. Haven't ridden since the fall, but should be fine in time for my vacation next week.


Yeehaaww!!


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, that is why it is called hunting instead of killing. Just like fishing isn't called catching.lol Sounds like you had a good time making memories and connecting with your daughter with the hug. I can relate to such a moment very ernestly. Sorry you only got blown while atop those mounds and maybe this trip will get you a shoulder strap for the bang stick.


Natie, hope the knee is well enough to ride this weekend. Hope you can get some pics up for us to enjoy too. Have a great vacation!!


I got home from work to find myself at Daddy Daycare. Daughter started the new job yesterday and was working from 12-7 and my wife went in after she got off from the bus barn to work 5 to 10. Daughter stayed til wife got off so they could go grocery shopping on the way home. 

I had Jesa and Justin at 2 years old, Amber, Jen, and Amber's neighborhood friend Kate all in the house. I was on top of my game and handled it like a pro. Threw cartoons on the picture box and sent the girls in Amber's room with popcorn. I sat back on the recliner and perused the interwebs and chatted with a couple of friends.

I am a survivor!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This thread has been too quite today....so I'm giving a shout out....

Hope you are all having a great day!:wink:

Ride Strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Ok. I'll bite. Went for a ride this morning with my friend. Had a great time, but really needed to give that little black mare a bath. She's had trouble with rain rot so I try to be careful about not letting sweat sit on her for long. Of course one thing led to another, you make a clean spot....... and now I have 4 very clean and shiny horses. The house is a wreck and I need to do laundry, clean bathrooms, etc. But my horses are beautiful!




Now that's what I call a productive day!
:clap:


----------



## Happy Place

*Good day!*

A. I smell like a horse.

B. My house smells like dinner because I was smart enough to put something in the crock pot before I left.

C. I got called for a job interview!!!!

Not much to do at the barn. I groomed and saddled horses for lessons. Walked them from the barn to turn out before lessons. The barn is across the road from the small turn out, indoor and outdoor rings and a round pen. There can be a lot of walking some days! I had to keep an eye on poor clover. She seemed like she might colic. She's a cheeky little pony. When I went to grab another horse from the turn out to bring in, she was trying to push her way out of the gate. I backed her up and the horse I was leading gave her a little nip. Clover spun and bucked and farted all at once! It seems that her tummy is just fine now! :lol:

I made unstuffed cabbage for dinner. I love it when I come home and dinner is all done. That's how I made it through working full time, getting my Masters Degree and being a single mom all at once! My crock pot never lets me down.

This morning I got a call for an interview. It's the one I have been hoping for. I found out a friend knows the principal, so he is going to put in a good word for me. My interview is at 11:00 next Tuesday. Think good thoughts and say some prayers!

Another friend asked me today if I want to lease her horse. I used to feed for her while she was on vacation. Her horse is Rosie, anyone remember? She's a bay quarter horse, been there done that kinda girl. Lots of spunk, she's only about 11. I have mixed feelings. I really want my own. I can't do either until I have a job anyhow. If everything goes right, I may lease Rosie until I find my own. I just don't know. Everything rides on getting a job first! 
View attachment 493362
Rosie last summer


----------



## Celeste

My son was driving home out in the middle of nowhere and there was a little dog in the road. It looks like it is half poodle and half dachshund. He stopped his truck and she jumped in it. The poor little dog was so covered with fleas that when we bathed her blood dripped off her skin. I am not sure what we will do with her, but either one of us will keep her or we will find her a new home. Poor little dog.


----------



## Blue

Happy Place, Now That's What I'm Talkin' About! Good Day!

Celeste, bless you both for taking in that poor little thing. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:
Few pics unloaded from my camera.

Goat that would not stay out of my horses feed pan.
Notice half an ear is missing. :shock:








My spidy senses tell me this one has spikes. 
Not the type of spider that tore up my leg last month!








Red flowers my wife planted around some juniper.








Elephant ear update, been 2 months now.








I am again hoping to go camping this weekend.
I need the weather to hold out on Saturday.
Trimmed the TWH yesterday evening, picked up hay this evening.
Preparation for the weekend.

It has been relatively quiet here lately.
All these vacations going on. 
Usually it is tough to catch up.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good evening all!

Checked in earlier from my classroom. My computer is up and running! Got all my bulletin board backs up and bordered. That always takes forever. Supplies put away! Yea!

HP, what a good day YOU had! I too put some chicken in the crockpot today! i made a Mexican chicken thing...I just dumped. Turned out good!

I like the looks of Rosie, but as My Aunt Betty always said....if in doubt...DON'T! Saved my beeehind several times!:wink:

Jay is coming around. i spent most of my morning just brushing and combing both horses. Gives me peace.

Ordered and received my new stirrups. Can you say BLING! They are way fancier than they appeared on line...but I'm liking it.:lol: What a way to deck out a trail saddle, huh? LOL

BLUE, that is a productive day. Do you have hot water? Ive looked into those heater tings. $$$$ I need to hose my two off, so much fly spray, but it never seems to get really hot where I can use the well water. (very cold) I am partical to your paint. Always wanted one.

Well, two full days of work for me....I'm tired!  So I'm headed up to watch a little Netflix. Just started Breaking Bad.

Stan, glad you are back! Happy your trip was so good too!

Talk later!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Been really busy lately, and not much time for the computer - thoroughly enjoyed reading through the posts! So much happening, and so many life adventures!

HP, "Horse Keeping On A Small Acreage" was a book I purchased when it was decided we'd bring Star home-it's the best! I've recommended it to many ppl.... so glad you found it. Good, sound advice. Definitely prayers sent for Tuesday! Tempting as it is, you're wise to thoughtfully consider leasing Rosie (she is_ beautiful_, by the way!) until you feel secure. I'm that way also.

Koolio, Splendid nature photos!!! What a gorgeous place, and as you surmised a while back, it's very much like the Upper Peninsula of MI... Tell me-while there, do you not find yourself pondering just how you could move there and make a living? We feel blessed to live in a wilderness paradise now, and then when hiking _farther_ N to the Lk Superior region, there's always that, "Oh, yeah.... can DH put in for a transfer?"


----------



## Northernstar

This past week end with _both_ DS's home was awesome, and they were able to stay on until Monday- hiking/delicious food on the grill/mini golf by Lk MI/our fav family board game @ night, and so much more in between... 

Here's a photo taken during mini golf - DH had only Sat. off, so we didn't go fishing, (he's been on the water every day for 16 days researching fish...was a good diversion on his day off)









DH and DS's


----------



## Koolio

Blue - well done! The horses look lovely!

HappyPlace - I am so glad you had a good day! I wish you the best on your interview! Rosie is lovely, but I can also understand wanting your own.

Celeste - Poor dog! Are you going to adopt him?

MR - beautiful pics! I love the red flowers!

Nicker -nice stirrups! I'm glad Jay is better. It must feel so good to get your classroom organized. Ex go back on the 27th, so I have to get my head back into school soon. Unfortunately, the weather has been lovely and I am procrastinating big time. I have moments when I am thinking about looking forward to going back, but they are fleeting. I just don't feel the passion I usually have. Maybe it will come back once school gets started again.

The days seem busy here, but I don't know how much I accomplish. I rode Koolio this morning, then took the dogs for a walk and did some hand mowing in the yard. I had to re-soak and wrap Sam's foot again. I left the bandage off last night but he was sore this morning, so back to bandaging. This afternoon, I weeded my flower beds, fertilized the new lilac bushes and mowed the long grass in my pasture.

I think I am a little obsessive about the horses...
Tomorrow, I take the girls (Himmy and Sally) to the vet as both have back leg swellings. Himmy is swollen at her incision site and Sally looks like she may have a tendon issue with swelling and lameness above the back fetlock joint. DD wants to start working Himmy more seriously so she wants to be sure the swelling isn't a concern even if there is no lameness. She realizes Sally is not sound enough for eventing, so she just wants to know what is going on. Sally will be coming home after the vet visit. In the afternoon, I have the farrier coming to trim Sam. My regular farrier comes on the 21st but Sam is quite long and with his abscess, I am concerned about some hoof wall separation. Hopefully a quick trim now and again in 2 weeks will help him.
The vet also suggested Sam May have a bit of laminitis. X rays showed no rotation of the coffin bone, but given his age and the intense growing season we have had, she told me to watch his sugar intake. This is easier said than done when we don't have a sacrifice area. I have my field sectioned off and have him on an area that is eaten down very short, but I don't know how much he is getting. He acts hungry, but isn't losing weight. Meanwhile, the rest of my pasture is growing like mad and I have to mow it. Sounds crazy, I know!

I hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Blue - well done! The horses look lovely!
> 
> HappyPlace - I am so glad you had a good day! I wish you the best on your interview! Rosie is lovely, but I can also understand wanting your own.
> 
> Celeste - Poor dog! Are you going to adopt him?
> 
> MR - beautiful pics! I love the red flowers!
> 
> Nicker -nice stirrups! I'm glad Jay is better. It must feel so good to get your classroom organized. Ex go back on the 27th, so I have to get my head back into school soon. Unfortunately, the weather has been lovely and I am procrastinating big time. I have moments when I am thinking about looking forward to going back, but they are fleeting. I just don't feel the passion I usually have. Maybe it will come back once school gets started again.
> 
> The days seem busy here, but I don't know how much I accomplish. I rode Koolio this morning, then took the dogs for a walk and did some hand mowing in the yard. I had to re-soak and wrap Sam's foot again. I left the bandage off last night but he was sore this morning, so back to bandaging. This afternoon, I weeded my flower beds, fertilized the new lilac bushes and mowed the long grass in my pasture.
> 
> I think I am a little obsessive about the horses...
> Tomorrow, I take the girls (Himmy and Sally) to the vet as both have back leg swellings. Himmy is swollen at her incision site and Sally looks like she may have a tendon issue with swelling and lameness above the back fetlock joint. DD wants to start working Himmy more seriously so she wants to be sure the swelling isn't a concern even if there is no lameness. She realizes Sally is not sound enough for eventing, so she just wants to know what is going on. Sally will be coming home after the vet visit. In the afternoon, I have the farrier coming to trim Sam. My regular farrier comes on the 21st but Sam is quite long and with his abscess, I am concerned about some hoof wall separation. Hopefully a quick trim now and again in 2 weeks will help him.
> The vet also suggested Sam May have a bit of laminitis. X rays showed no rotation of the coffin bone, but given his age and the intense growing season we have had, she told me to watch his sugar intake. This is easier said than done when we don't have a sacrifice area. I have my field sectioned off and have him on an area that is eaten down very short, but I don't know how much he is getting. He acts hungry, but isn't losing weight. Meanwhile, the rest of my pasture is growing like mad and I have to mow it. Sounds crazy, I know!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week!


Koolio, you're not being obsessive-particularly Sam. I've been down that road with my bay Morgan, and it's a long one! The saving grace for me, is that we have very sparse, sandy soil, and zero lush pasture (I'm very dependent on hay here).... When I acquired Laney, I only had Star @ the time, and a barn full of rich 2nd cutting (alfalfa). She had been on timothy round bales in her herd of 5 through the yrs. I just fed her what I fed Star, and it didn't take long for founder to kick in, and a cresty neck to boot. I had to do a complete turn around in feed, and get her through her founder. _Caught it before it got too bad, thank goodness!_ She's that sensitive to sugars/alfalfa. Horses sure keep us on our toes! You've had them longer than me.... Star had a terrible stone bruise/abscess/laminitis that was the most pain I've seen in a horse - The Soft Ride therapeutic boots for laminitic horses was the best purchase I've ever made. They have foam inserts shaped to take the pressure off _exactly _where the horse needs it, and they cured her. Maybe think of it if Sam gets to that point? Good luck with the Vet appointments!


----------



## Northernstar

Here are a few photos from hikes this past week to share








Indian Pipe - As much as I'm out on the trails, this is only spotted every other year.. or less!


----------



## Northernstar

A trail in our 'Big Backyard' leading to the springs emerging from the ground, feeding a series of waterfalls that plunge to the river


----------



## Northernstar

After a few miles and passing over 3 small, but beautiful falls, we come to this one. It never dissapoints 

* Not visible here, but we're standing more than 50 ft over the river


----------



## Northernstar

A gorgeous wood turtle while hiking alone yesterday 

* A calm species-turned her over a bit to see the plastron...Female! (concave=male/convex=female) She just gave me a few 'huffy' hisses for the indignity, then we parted ways


----------



## Northernstar

I have more, but not the time- (I know, "Oh rats! NS can't post more _all in_ _a row_!" haha)

Horses are waiting to be fed, and all 3 mares are doing well. I love the many hours through the day spent with them. They're God's most magnificent animals 

We've continued to enjoy wonderfully cool nights! _The best sleeping_ _weather_.... windows open, upper 40's-50's and breathing that brisk air while snuggled under a quilt. 70's daily. Some maples around here have succumbed to turning color in spots- Koolio and Eole may have the same scenario?

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Blue

Those are some nice stirrups Nicker! I have one of those water heaters, but this time of year the hose gets it tepid enough. Plus, I think they don't mind the cooler water right now. But, my water heater is really nice during the rest of the year!


----------



## Eole

NS, nice to hear from you. Lovely pictures, beautiful forest. We had indian pipes all over the woods last time I walked the trails.

HP, great news! Will be praying for you next Tuesday. I like Rosie, she is pretty with a kind eye.

Blue, those are shiny clean horses! All four, what a job. How did you get the white so white?

NM, nice "bling". Coming from a classical background, I've always been conservative in horse tack and clothes. Boring colors... Now, in the endurance crowd, I'm starting to enjoy colorful tack and some bling. It's fun! 

MR what are those red flowers, salvia? Are they perennials?

Celeste, what a nice gesture from your son, which he probably learned from you... :wink: How many critters under your care nowadays? I wish I could adopt them all. Just saw a 10 months bouvier des Flandres rescue and showed DH the picture, hoping to melt his heart (didn't work ) . Our best dog ever was a Flaunders. I know we have enough to care for but...

Koolio, I understand being obsessive about horses. Let us know the vet's verdict. You are lucky to have access to horse vets close by.

I believe our canadian mare Mistral is in a laminitis attack again. :-( My heart hurts seing her hurting. I'll call the vet tomorrow, but I know she doesn't have much else to offer. Hope to get her through the crisis, as she has before. But how long is too long? DH doesn't want to talk about it, he isn't good at communicating in those times.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Ms Nicker started a word-storm, cool. I was just going to read & "like", but here I am typing.

Blue, your four are just beautiful. I liked the black mare, but maybe because I'm presently in love w/Janice's black Spirit. Sure like that buckskin, 'tho, have always liked that color. What is rain rot? I haven't heard of it, so always out for more education.

Happy Place, you sure had a big day. I enjoyed the story of Clover; that was a unique way to ward off a pending colic! So happy for your upcoming interview, fingers very way crossed for you. And good luck w/intuning whether or not to lease Rosie (I remember your speaking of her).

Celeste, I'm glad the little dog got rescued. Maybe you'll keep her....?

Loved the pics, MR. That must be one sassy goat. Elephant Ear is impressive, I love those plants. Hope the weather is good for your weekend!

Nicker, congratulations on getting prepped! Those stirrups are gorgeous! Bling, indeed!

Well...my day was work. Did last half of my shift during my part in training new guy (one of three that's been hired). Very nice young man, former Marine, w/tours of Iraq & Afghanistan (which I didn't mention knowledge of, that just gave me more awareness regarding him, if that makes sense). Once trained, in September he'll be taking Eddie's shift (becoming new Assistant Chief), so will be my Friday-Saturday partner. 

Work day ended oddly, as I'd just clocked out & the solo officer who just got on got back to back calls about some idiot exposing himself in 2 parking lots close to the canal. Couldn't leave him solo w/that, so got in my own car, & helped him patrol area while police was on way. Geez, weird job.

A good day, all in all 'tho. A friend gave me a big boost w/sending me some pics here & there thru out the day. So nice! 

I have a lesson scheduled Monday, after my muck chores. Hoping for Spirit, but Janice may want me on Bailey. Will see. Love both mares; very different personalities & riding experiences. 

'Nite all, keep having a good week!


----------



## tjtalon

While I was typing my wee brains out, there were more posts!

Love to all, happy to "hear" all the talking.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Remember, "The tyrant finds no gain in a kingdom of corpses."


:rofl: Hadn't heard that one before!


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Remember, "The tyrant finds no gain in a kingdom of corpses."


:rofl: I'd not heard that one before, it's a good one!

:wave: Hello all, it's hard to keep up with all the writing here! Hope you are all well and healthy!


----------



## Blue

Grrrrrr!!! I just typed a whole page and it deleted it!:evil: It's late, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> MR what are those red flowers, salvia? Are they perennials?


They are annuals about 10" tall, Home Depot and cheap, type/name ???
Good color though and breaks up all the green in front of juniper.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! For some reason I woke up early, so decided to get busy....might as well start acclimating myself to getting up. First teacher day is the 22nd. (DId I say that already?:lol

I can speak for you MR, yes those red flowers are salvia. DH loves them and buys them every year.

Koolio, good luck with the troops. Iff I didn't have to pay barn call fees, I'd have her out all the time. When I returend from vaca, Jay's back fetlock was swollen. I hosed it down and have been putting liniment on it. Seemed to do the trick, but still seems ''bigger' than the other. He doesn't appear lame, and no heat....so we carry on. never ends.....

MR, a while ago you posted if we ever leave this thread. Here...RARELY. I posted a couple things when I first arrived, ended up being made feel like and idiot....so I pretty much stopped. I'm an educated adult now, not a teen-ager, people don't need to degrade me for a simple question.....so there ya have it. i prefer to stay in my little cocoon here surrounded by kind people. 

Glad you all like the 'bling'. May be over the top a bit, but hey, we were poor when I showed horses....in fact I had to work at an egg packing pplant to pay for my show entries. (not easy labor) So now that I can afford little extra 'bling' here and there....why not? LOL Hoping to put them on today and give them a whirl.

HP, what is the position you are interviewing for?

Did I tell you guys that I got my state assessment scores? 92% of my kiddos passed the Reading portion. Thats 24/26 kids passed!  I'm pretty happy with that...the admin is ecstatic...in fact she's come to me the last two days askking if I will 'experiment' with this and that. Hoping if the others see success they will want to hop on board! Yea! What a compliment, huh? I *need* this push from admin...otherwise I will become like the rest of our staff....complacent.

Koolio, speaking of....I was just telling my principal that this is the first year in several that I finally felt like I had my mojo back! This is the third year past my 'bad year' like yours...it may take a while to recover. PLUS, I must admit....I have been a *slug* this summer....I think it is exactly what the doctor ordered. Now I actaully _feel_ like going in to work on my room. I also like going later in the day. Most people go early in the moring....when I like to spend time with the horses....by noon, most have gone, and the whole school is available to me. Then I can focus. It's creepy quiet, but I'm locked in.

Celeste, I hope you find a home for that doggie. I can't tell you how many stories I have heard about abandoned dogs this summer. Our shelter has many elderly dogs. I would consider taking one...but not sure if I can handle losing another one so soon after Maggie.

TJ, is was so nice of your friend to send you pics throughout the day. :rofl: Hope you don't get in trouble. :wink:

Whishing you all a great day! Hoping your weather is a beautiful as ours. Sun, blue skies, high 70s. Ahhh

Ride Strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, 92% ! You need to be teaching teachers to teach! That's awesome, congratulations.:clap:


----------



## Roadyy

So many posts to respond to. It is great to see the burst in activity here. 


Clean horses look amazing. Plants look beautiful. Bling looks..well.. Blingy!! 


Glad our amazing teachers are starting to get a little hyped up for the new year. 



Koolio, I wanted to send out a special mention for your equines and getting them healthy. I know you are tired of spending so much time in the presence of Vets. I hope that changes for the better soon.



I replaced the worn out blades on the riding mower after work yesterday and it not only cuts better, but is quieter now the blades aren't vibrating. It usually took me 20 minutes to cut my front yard due to going back over it to catch the two strips that went between the blades(3 blade deck). After the new blades I cut it in 10 minutes and the grass looked nicely cut instead of whacked. lol

Amber has her riding lesson this evening and we have it set up for the visiting young lady to have a riding lesson on Trusty. I am hoping this does her some good and Amber too.


----------



## Celeste

It is hard to keep up here! 

Nicker, love the bling!

The little dog will stay here until she at least puts on a little weight. She still looks pretty sad. DH says he doesn't want a dog. I have caught him talking to her. A lot of it will be up to him because he ends up doing a lot of the dog care due to my work schedule. Whatever happens, the dog will be safe. There is no way she is going to the pound. She is cute enough that if she gets in better shape, people will be lined up to take her. 

So far, I have gotten rid of the fleas, dewormed her, washed her, spayed her, and given her all her shots. Her hair looks kind of ratty from having 14 million fleas. Some good nutrition and care and she will do much better.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok I decided to make a quick video of the steps to upload pics from your pc. Hope this helps those of you who have been dying to share photos, but not sure how to. Now we can all enjoy your photos.


----------



## Happy Place

Nicer the position is for a high school counselor. I missed the pick of your being  send it to me pretty please! After years of hunter jumpers I am slowly dipping into color and bring and buy what I like mode!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Good morning. My vet is awesome, but I really don't want to see her again for a long while. I am just back from the vets and brought Sally home. It was a good news / bad news visit. Good news is Cheeky Pony's (Himmy) leg is doing well. It looks like the swelling is from a bump or minor strain. X rays and ultra sound showed the swelling was in the soft tissue only, but the bone looks clean and smoothe and the tendons and ligaments all look great. The vet recommended a weeks rest with some anti inflammatory topical ointment and then it's all go from there. Now that we've had a good look, her long term prognosis as a performance horse is very good.
Sally's X-rays showed some mineralization and small bone fragments in her fetlock joint at each end of the tendon. These are likely from old repeated injuries from when she was on the track. We suspect that since DD has been riding her harder and jumping recently, this has put additional strain on the tendons and aggravated the joint. There may also be an acute injury from a paddock strain as well. We chose not to ultrasound since she was coming home to chill in the pasture for a while anyways and knowing if there was another injury wouldn't change what we do with her. So, basically, she is on rest for a couple of months along with some cold hosing to manage the swelling (which isn't much now). She should tolerate some light riding and trail riding, but no jumping. 
DD is glad the pony will be good but a bit disappointed about Sally. She never really expected her to be a jumper, but I think she still hoped a bit.
Sam is better today. The farrier comes this afternoon to trim his hooves and I will start with a dry bandage. He actually trotted around the field when Sally came home, so he must be feeling a bit better. It is frustrating that 3 of our 4 horses cannot be ridden right now (not to mention the drain on my bank account). Hopefully everyone will heal up soon and I can get back to my regular weekend trail riding schedule.

About grass... I find it both incredible and ironic that I spend most of the spring hoping for a good growing year. I fertilize, weed, rotate, mow, manicure and manage to have wonderful grazing pasture, and now, I am intentionally trying to kill off a part of the pasture as a dry lot so I can prevent Sam from getting laminitis. I am also feeding hay. Crazy! Hopefully all my hard work in maintaining the pasture will provide some longer grazing in the fall. Sigh...


----------



## texasgal

Just popping in to post something for the Dr Who fans...

Why You Should Never Drunk Text A Doctor Who Fan. This Is Priceless


----------



## Eole

Grass, same dilemma here. Mistral has been prone to founder the past 4 years, so we maintain a lovely pasture without any horse in it. They are on hay in a dry paddock. It communicates with the pasture and we just close the access to pasture. Water is in the paddock and we aren't organized yet to split the herd or isolate that mare.

Celeste, you are an angel for that little dog. You're giving her a second chance to life.

MR, too bad they're annual flowers. I'm a lazy gardener, I only add perennials to my flower beds. The heart of the red salvia flower is sweet with nectar, I remember from my grandma's garden.
Hope you go riding-camping and bring back more pictures.

NM, I love your enthousiasm for teaching, no wonder why your students succeed with your dedication.

Just dropping by. Tomorrow after work, I'm going down to Montreal to celebrate my mom's 79th birthday. Week end weather forecast is HOT! Hot like, Florida-hot. Have a nice one.


----------



## Blue

texas that is seriously nuts!:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

TG, that is hilarious!


----------



## Roadyy

That was great tg!!!!!


Amber and our roommate had their riding lesson last night. Amber ride Trusty this time and let the other young lady ride her horse, Doc. Amber had to start from scratch as Trusty has become a lazy pasture puff. He kept wanting to turn and come to the gate wanting out. She finally got him under control for the most part. 

She as also riding in a test saddle that fits Trusty really good and I forgot to ask her how it rode for her.


Here is the saddle on Trusty.










Here are pics from the lesson.
























A quick video of them riding together.






Here is Little Man showing his disgust for not being allowed to partake in the lesson.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just a quick pop in to say Hi! I slept in again.....:evil: So I need to get rollin'.

More later!

Have a wonderful day and......

Ride STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope all are well. The dry and heat here is intense, not to mention the occasional humidity. Yesterday, the lady that is building down the way from me said it was too hot to ride. This is someone who instead of inhaling air, she inhales riding horses. It's hot.

I just want to comment on one thing regarding the Dr. Who conversation with the drunk. The part about the angels. Angels are not evil doers, they are the messengers of God. God is not evil. The drunk is a typical lost soul in a world of kaos sowing his own kaos on the person being harassed by the drunk person's text. Sometimes between reality and fiction there can be a grey area. Sometimes this gray area can seem like reality to some who are not anchored in reality. I am battling depression right now, and the only anchor of reality that works for me is clinging to God. Who is my only hope. If it were not for His goodness and help I could not exist. Please keep this in mind when delving into fictional subjects like Dr. Who's rant on evil angels. *It is fiction only.*

I lost Abe to coyotes a couple of days ago and the girls are lost without him. He probably lost his life defending his hens. 

K, the new neighbor lady, gave me a warm blood fly mask that engulfed her horses. Well, it fit my big headed twh like a charm. His eyes were getting matted from something. Last evening, when I removed his fly mask, his eyes were clear as a bell. I replaced it this a.m., so the ole buzzard would not be harassed by the flies. K really likes Red and mentioned riding him when it cooled off. I usually ride their draft cross Lueggi sp? She really seems to be a caring person. I hope my perception of her is correct. 

Sorry about being so serious, But I am struggling with the depression right now. 

I wish everyone a wonderful day and God bless and keep you.


----------



## ellen hays

One more thing, and this might get me in trouble with everybody.

That gray area I mentioned. This sight constantly offers opportunities to steal. I know, it's only in fun. NOT. It is a gradual desensitizing of something that is wrong. This conditioning to theft even in fun is insidious. I get great satisfaction to see "You chose not to steal" when I refuse the opportunity to take carrots from others. May seem ridiculous, but some lines need to remain clear and crisp. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen,I am happy to say I am in fourth place for most refusals of theft in the carrot patch.


Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

Just received these and wanted to share.


----------



## Blue

Really nice pics roady


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics & videos, Rick.

Ellen, I'm sorry about your rooster. It's awful you keep losing your feathered friends.

Not much to say on this end, just getting thru the work week!


----------



## Roadyy

I must have missed the lost chicken part. 

Ellen, I am sorry you have lost another and the rooster at that. Hopefully the bandit will poke it's head out while you are armed and can put an end to the deaths with his. Have you tried setting traps for it to see about having it relocated after capture or put down depending on the animal?


----------



## Roadyy

I've been a bad boy today. It was at the expense of a telemarketer for Amazon, though so that doesn't really count does it?

Kept seeing missed calls from this 619 area code and no voice mail left. So, I decided to answer it and they claimed I visited one of their sites and filled out a form to get more info about starting my own internet based business. This was when the fun began and I went into serial mode. bwahahahahaha

Me: Hello
(Male) Operator: Yes, this is XXXX with Amazon. You visited a site and filled out to receive information about starting an internet based business and I am here to help.
Me: Yes I did,sir.( No I did not) I am hoping to get into the carpet cleaning products business. I understand you have some very strong products that will get anything out of carpet. I really like the sound of that.
Operator: No sir, that is not the kind of online business we are promoting.
Me: Oh, you have a promotion going on? Ok, can you send me a couple of bottles of the strongest cleaner you have to try out? (Whispering) I have some blood stains in the carpet I REALLY need to get up quickly. How soon can you have it shipped?
Operator: Sir, you don't understand. We are not selling products. We are here to help you start your own business.
Me: And I really appreciate you willing to help me in this matter. Listen, I just need to get this blood up before the open house this weekend or I may not get this house sold. If you can just bring it over and a couple of garbage bags then I will buy you dinner for your help. One thing though. Please don't tell anyone you are coming to help me. I don't want anyone knowing about the blood or what happened.
Operator: Sir, I can't come help you. I'm in California. I am not calling to help you get blood up from your carpet.
Me: SHHHHHH. Man, what's wrong with you? Don't go saying that out loud for people to hear. They might get suspicious and start looking. Ok, you being in California is not that big of a deal.
Operator:Sir
Me: I can cover up the carpet with a area rug for another day then when you get here we can start cleaning. Ok, so when does your flight leave out and get in? I'll pick you up at the airport, but do not tell anyone where you are going! It is imperative that no one knows where you are.
Operator: Click!


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy- Shame on you! That poor telemarketer was just trying to feed a family. ahahahaha it was really too funny though.

Ellen, I am sorry about your Rooster. I hope the heat lets up a little and you are able to get out and do the things you love. I know you can kick that depression in the rear! Hnag in there, it gets better. You know it does.

I went out and helped at the barn again today. We were working on desensitizing the new horse. He really is such a good boy. He was used in a lesson for the first time and he did great. We had him in the walk through (wheelchair access) mounting block and even walked him on the trails for a bit.

On the way home I dropped off a photo book that I made for a friend. I took pictures at his 90th birthday party and made a book on Shutterfly. he doesn't hear well, but I know he understood that it was our gift for him.I caught him napping in a chair in the shade. He lives by himself and still goes metal scrapping, drives and attends church. He travels more than I do! God Bless Him!

After that I stopped at the barn that Rosie will be at.I was disappointed to see that the trail down to the riding ring was way over grown and so was the ring. There is a horse pastured in the trail way (fenced) and I think I would have to walk through that paddock to get to the ring. Not an ideal situation. The barn itself was clean and the horses were in great shape. I just don't like the way it is set up now. It's frustrating because that is where I was planning on boarding when I get my own. I am going to have a talk with the barn mgr (Rosie's owner) and let her know my concerns. She is great about brainstorming different situations that suit the horses as well as the humans. 

I'm worn out. Time for a quick nap before all the chores around here start up!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

TJ, Roaddy and HP thanx for the support about my loosing Abe. HP thanx for your support re the depression. I really hate when it gets like this.

Roaddy I enjoyed the video about litl man running. He's a good boy. Your daughter is becoming a real horsewoman. Please spend a lot of time riding together. Having her daddy to be with while riding is wonderful. You both will always have those memories to treasure.

Thanks again


----------



## ellen hays

Oh.....

and Roaddy, that poor operator will probably have night mares tonight. But I doubt he will be bothering you anymore. :shock:


----------



## texasgal

ellen- I feel compelled to comment on the Dr Who angels, since it's my funny post you're raining on..lol.

There are, imo, angels of darkness and light.. scripture backs this up. That episode in Dr Who is one of the few that I've actually watched, but my kids are fans, so I'm savvy to the lingo.

I've been called a pretty radical Christian, however I try not to get caught up in the dogma or legalism of religion, as I think Christ died to set us free. But I do get what you are saying and in no means meant to cause anyone distress, or imply that I think God's angels are evil. 

Nor do I think the Tardis is a real time travel machine.... sorry Dr Who fans.. lol

I will continue to steal virtual carrots, in a virtual forum, because it's a virtual game that then allows me to bless real people from the virtual kitchen.

Carry on, my friend, no harm intended nor offence meant.


----------



## Blue

Texas I thought is was a funny joke. And I too play the carrot *game*. (although I'm dismal at it) I've played a lot of sports and games in my life and that's what they are, games. I've been told I should keep my mouth shut more often, but this is my opinion.... Is "stealing" virtual carrots, and having the opportunity to give baked goodies away, worse than making fun of a telephone salesperson who's just trying to make a living? Why not just say "no thank you" 

Ok, I'll step down from my soap box now.


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. it's all perspective, huh, Blue? I rarely pass on jokes and such, but as it had to do with the Tardis and I've heard it mentioned here before..

I'm serious about knowing where ellen comes from though. I get it. I have a relationship with God, and I've dealt with depression. So I'm good... and I get it. I get HER. It's all good.

Back to perception. My intention was not at all to cause the offense.

Carry on.


----------



## Stan

texasgal said:


> ellen- I feel compelled to comment on the Dr Who angels, since it's my funny post you're raining on..lol.
> 
> There are, imo, angels of darkness and light.. scripture backs this up. That episode in Dr Who is one of the few that I've actually watched, but my kids are fans, so I'm savvy to the lingo.
> 
> I've been called a pretty radical Christian, however I try not to get caught up in the dogma or legalism of religion, as I think Christ died to set us free. But I do get what you are saying and in no means meant to cause anyone distress, or imply that I think God's angels are evil.
> 
> Nor do I think the Tardis is a real time travel machine.... sorry Dr Who fans.. lol
> 
> I will continue to steal virtual carrots, in a virtual forum, because it's a virtual game that then allows me to bless real people from the virtual kitchen.
> 
> Carry on, my friend, no harm intended nor offence meant.


WHAT!!! The Tardis is not real. 
So explain to me how is it I travel back in time to be on this thread, and am responding to your statement the Tardis is not real, while I am in your future.:lol::lol::lol::lol: Was it some thing I had to drink.


----------



## Blue

O such jocularity! I've never watched Dr. Who. Now I have to see what it's all about.


----------



## Stan

*photos*

This is the little girl that stole grandpa's heart.
And as you can see she is very advanced. She can eat with no hands:lol: but look at that face. Her name is Cressida. Cressie for short. Ill post the other three when I get into SWMBO's camera. 

































Hey on the subject of depression I think at one time or another we have suffered to one degree or another. Exercise is a good medicine to have handy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

The TARDIS is real, I found it on the internet!
Everything there is true? :shock:









A TARDIS is a product of the advanced technology of the Time Lords, an extraterrestrial civilisation to which the programme's central character, the Doctor, belongs. A properly maintained and piloted TARDIS can transport its occupants to any point in time and any place in the universe. The interior of a TARDIS is much larger than its exterior, which can blend in with its surroundings using the ship's "chameleon circuit". TARDISes also possess a degree of sentience (which has been expressed in a variety of ways ranging from implied machine personality and free will through to the use of a conversant avatar) and provide their users with additional tools and abilities including a telepathically based universal translation system.
In the series, the Doctor pilots an apparently unreliable, obsolete Type 40, Mark 1[2][3] TARDIS. Its chameleon circuit is broken, leaving it stuck in the shape of a 1960s-style London police box after a visit to London in 1963.[4] The Doctor's TARDIS was for most of the series' history said to have been stolen from the Time Lords' home planet, Gallifrey, where it was old, decommissioned and derelict.[5] However, during the events of "The Doctor's Wife" (2011), the ship's consciousness briefly inhabits a human body named Idris, and she reveals that far from being stolen, she left of her own free will. During this episode, she flirtatiously implies that she "stole" the Doctor rather than the other way around, although she does also refer to him as her "thief" in the same episode.
The unpredictability of the TARDIS's short-range guidance (relative to the size of the Universe) has often been a plot point in the Doctor's travels. Also in "The Doctor's Wife", the TARDIS reveals that much of this "unpredictability" was actually intentional on its part in order to get the Doctor "where [he] needed to go" as opposed to where he "wanted to go".

I am not an avid viewer of The Doctor, but I like to stir the kettle.
Stan we may be Time Lords!


----------



## Blue

O my! I must watch this. It sounds like my truck!


----------



## Stan

MR. considering I am in your tomorrow around 17 hours give or take a few, and you in my yesterday we are time lords. See all, it is not a comic book or a TV show produced by the pom's its real.:shock:


----------



## Blue

Well, we all know that they can't put it on the internet if it isn't true. And who wouldn't put their trust in a Brit? 007 and all that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> This is the little girl that stole grandpa's heart.
> And as you can see she is very advanced. She can eat with no hands:lol: but look at that face. Her name is Cressida. Cressie for short. Ill post the other three when I get into SWMBO's camera.
> 
> View attachment 494522
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> View attachment 494538
> 
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> 
> Hey on the subject of depression I think at one time or another we have suffered to one degree or another. Exercise is a good medicine to have handy.


 What a sweet little grand-daughter you have there! Not a wonder at all that she stole your heart


----------



## Northernstar

Ellen, I'm so terribly sorry you lost your rooster-I'm sure he was brave and noble to the very end. As predators seem prevalent, (they sure are here!) maybe a different model of housing for the rest? There's likely a farming organization that could be of help with plans/suggestions in your area? Nonetheless, it must be heartbreaking for you, and I'm sending big hugs 

Koolio, Hope things are going well with Sam! I've seen (and drooled over) the lovely photos of your pastures, and although envious, my sparse, sandy soil has served a good purpose after all, and unbeknownst to me, a Morgan prone to founder. The best of luck 

Eole, A very happy birthday to your sweet mother (Mon Mere?) 

Roadyy, I saw a funny video clip once about telemarketers- The comedian picked up the phone, (finally, after several days of ignoring the #), and simply said, "Oh! So you're from the 'such and such' company? We're having dinner now,_ but if you give me your home #, I'll be happy to call_ _you back!"_ A hang up ensued, of course from the telemarketer.


----------



## Northernstar

I've had a tremendous kindness shown to me recently-I've done this kind of thing for others before, but now I was on the receiving end....

I seldom read the classifieds, but one day browsed through and one caught my eye regarding '2 very large Amish made log chairs: will sacrifice @ $275.00 for both'... All I could think was, "I wonder if these are the same from the Amish store where I've (over the course of time/1 piece @ a time) bought my tables... We are on a strict budget. We're able to pay all of our bills, and anything else goes straight to the hay bill. Little extra, but that's o.k. as we're into great outdoors aspirations anyway....

I called in my curiosity that_ maaaaybe they'd be willing to sell just one_ _chair?? _(These are huge/hand-made w/o nails/and made to last forever, btw) The lady I spoke with said she'd rather sell both @ once, and yes, got them from the same Amish ppl, etc.... She sent me a photo to my email, and when I said it was the same place where we've bought things for our 'lodge home', but the budget wouldn't allow, she insisted on selling for $100.00, "As I'd be so happy to have someone enjoy them as you obviously would!" (One chair, btw, by removing a log, turns into a comfortable twin bed if need be)...

I was blown away with the generosity, and of course said yes! (I felt probably like the single mom who came to my garage sale a decade ago and I gave her a nice bed for her little son, and insisted she and her kids go through and take anything else they wanted, and God bless! She was overcome, and I was happy) 

Anyway, we are not poor, but could never have afforded these pieces. Never! I've pined for them, but am a content individual with what I have. Here are a few photos


----------



## Northernstar

"And if you'd like, you can have this woodland ottoman as well!"


----------



## Northernstar

I've since moved things around a bit-I don't know if you remember a zillion pages ago I shared this same view of the living/dining area, and there was a beige couch where the chairs are now... a sagging, but functional affair. Not good for DH's back to be sure! These chairs aren't for show-they are the most comfortable pieces of furniture we've ever sat in!_ The Amish know what it's like after a hard day's work _ 









Time to head out to feed the mares! Not only to distribute hay, but love and kisses until morning 

Goodnight all, and God bless!


----------



## Happy Place

Are you ready for this? I got a call for an interview at another school. On the same day as the first interview! A twofer! They are an hour drive apart and 2 1/2 hours between appointments. It could be a little tight but oh man! I am excited and would be happy working at either school. Both are full time high school counseling positions. One is suburban blue collar and the other is rural. Pretty exciting stuff!


----------



## Blue

Wahoo! Good for you Happy. Let us know how its going.


----------



## corgi

NS- I LOVE those chairs!!!!!!!! I know how expensive they are. Wow...you got a great deal and they look great in your home.

HP- Woohoo! 2 interviews!!!! I feel one of these are going t o work out for you.

Ellen, Sorry you are dealing with depression. Hang in there. 

Stan, your granddaughter is very cute!

Rick- great pics and video!

Tx and MR- I hear about Dr. Who all the time and feel like I am the only one who has no idea what it is all about!:lol:

Koolio, Nicker, Ccg, Blue, Sue, Rob, Tj....(who am I missing???? So many posts since I last posted) Hello!!!!!!!

I finished my first week on the new job..and I love it! I liked my old job and the school system I worked for, but this school system is double in size and has so many more resources. I have a secretary for the first time in my career. That is taking some getting used to, but I like it. :lol:

Isabella has been really sore in her right front shoulder and left rear stifle but after almost a month off, she was sound tonight! We had a nice short ride around the farm and through the obstacle course. It felt good to be riding again. It was my first "real" ride since Scuffy's accident and it felt okay...finally.

Hubby worked with the paso again tonight. He had fun just working him on the ground.

Happy Friday (Saturday to Stan)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

TG, I stopped playing carrots because every time I had a few, they got stolen. Now I know where they went...Thanks again for the cupcake!

Rick, that was very creative. Hope that guy didn't call the FBI. (and I neglected to mention how much I enjoyed the videos..that look in Little Man's eye certainly WAS peeved!)

Sounds like a good day then an odd day, HP. That boarding place does sound like it needs some adjustment, hope they let you help w/that.

Depression: I could write for days, but that wouldn't help me, Ellen, nor anyone who goes thru it. I've got the issue, totally get what TG said about getting it & I'm "got" by those who get it (as is dear Ellen). Maybe 20 yrs ago went to a Dr for "help"; got a 'scrip for Prozac. Made me feel absolutely nothing, a zombie. Took the pills to a pharmacy for proper disposal. Never went there again. Battle the spaced out lethargy of depression a lot, but have always managed, w/Help from That Beside me to get along. Since this past end of May, have gotten another huge dose, & it's not been easy. I understand Ellen's "I hate it when it gets like this". I admit to having trouble with outside circumstances beyond my control wollop me, I get kinda frozen.

Have said too much, but won't erase. The Village deserves to know why a neighbor gets quiet here & there (& think I'm not the only one who wondered why Ellen hadn't popped in recently! I don't know if anyone noticed that I just lurked & lurked a bit recently, said a few things, then went away...there ya go..)

One thing about this thread, it has many flavors. I enjoy the trips into Tardis-Speak, & 'tho have known of the existence of Dr Who, now I know what it's about! Interesting. But on this thread, it's hard to offend. 

Whew, guess I soap boxed & blabbed a lot more than I intended to. Should I apologise? Nope. I be me & everyone has a right to be who they are. This thread has a lot of freedom...so I can say this: today I was so dispirited I thought perhaps I should just give up my once a week being with/trying to learn to ride, since everything else is such in stasis & "am I just circling the drain?" (Yup, depressed). You'all know what THAT decision would've brought onto this thread!! I don't even want to think of the loving butt-kicking I'd get!!

Gonna post this, in spite of my urge to delete most of it. I don't have cupcakes to send to everyone, since TG must've stolen all my carrots at some point or other ("poke!"), but will send to all a request to those Angels of Light that stand beside us, to give each of us a good boost, somewhere, somehow. Tomorrow would be good!

Love, TJ


----------



## corgi

Well said Tj!


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

I've jumped ahead here for a moment...still have a few pages to read, but most respond before I forget.....

THis whole Tardis and Dr. Who things has had me VERY confused!:shock: All this time Sue has been talking about a TARDIS, which I assumed was a time machine....but now I know it came from a show called Dr. Who???? LOL

I rarely watch TV, thus I never see commercials, so I have now idea what is going on.:shock: If I watch a show it's usually a rerun, Family Feud, or Netflix.:lol::lol:

So...thanks ya'll, i've now been educated!

Roaddy, LOVE those pictures! The one with your daughter.....they look ready for the show ring!:wink:

Ellen, if you don't mind me asking....as I am just asking purely out of wanting to understand.....is there something that triggers depression? Is there medication to help aleve the bouts? Although I have studied many things about the brain, this is not one I have studies. The only thing I know is that depression has to do with an imbalance of chemciicals in the brain.

And, STanley, YES, walking and exercise is *proven* to get those 'feel good' chemicals flowing in the brain. The research *highly* suggests that people need to move, and it is imperative to get studetns up and moving throughout the day too!


Off to read more...............:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....I should have kept reading! TJ answered some of my questions on depression.:wink:

Stan, that little girl is precious!

Speaking of depression and the like, not that i am, but on the other side of the coin, the last couple days I have felt ver lucky to be alive. I don't know if it's coming off a 'rocky' vacation or what....

but, I have been appraciating things much more here. For example, yesterday, I thought of all of you, cause I knew i had to share....I was driving to the barn from working on my classroom. I pass an Amish buggy full of children and their parents. They were packed in there like sardines.:lol::lol: And what gave me the little  was they all, parents included were enjoying milkshakes from the local dairy isle. Such simplicity, yet heartwarming. 

This morning I was up bright and early. The birds were _screaming_ away....I had to come out with my coffee and just sit on the balcony and take it all in....it was glorious. I just feel *thankful*, and sometimes I just don't always feel that way...but I need to be.

oN the horse front...the last two days jay and I have had wonderful rides. he's been a champion! Giving him the day off because......tomorrow I will drive MYSELF over to M's house to ride!:happydance::happydance: 

This will be my first solo trailering in a mere.....hmm....25 years!:shock::lol: I'm SO excited! I will use my mom's SUV to go that short distance.

DId a bad thing. Went to the animal shelter...they have puppies. Very bad timeing with school closing in....I know that. I spend a great deal of my time in the building, so getting a puppy right now, like Celeste, would fall on DH. he's not ready for that. His suggestion.....spend time with CHEVY! LOL He is a cuticans, and BAD! He definitely needs to learn some manners. (which I am working on since I am 'in charge' of the barn' this week). My mom spends ZERO time with the little ******.....So, I have made it my mission to teach him some manners. :lol:

Speaking of school.....my classroom is now officialy cleaner than my home. Yes, I was down on my hands and knees with a sweeper and attachment yesterday for FOUR hours cleaning out the dust bunnies!!!:shock: It was disgusting. I also went through old 3rd grade things I hadn't touched in two years. Who knows if I am ever going back and if i didn't touch them by now....I never will.:?

DH is working this wekeend, so now it is time to get my house in order before school opens. It's easier to clean when he isn't around. LOL

Jay gets a day off today. He'll need his energy for tomorrow's ride. 

Wishing everyone a beautiful day.

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wanted to share the '_bling'_ in action!

HP, forgot to say congrats on getting a second interview! Good Luck! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Roadyy

I have not watched a Dr Who episode since Dr.#3. Like MN17, I just don't get a lot of TV time and when I do it is usually kids cartoons or westerns with a few action movies thrown in. Now last night DW rented Heaven is Real for us to watch for Family Night, but the DVD started freezing right after the boy's surgery so we didn't finish watching it.


I have to agree about the dark(Fallen) Angels as that is what Lucifer and those that chose to follow him out of Heaven are. 

As for the ability to take shots at telemarketers compared to dark angel talks I don't see any comparison between apples and oranges there. Just an observation.lol 

I pulled that story from a similar sound track as the one asking for the home number to call the caller back.

I got an update text last evening that swelled me up with joy. Those who have been here a while will remember the three horses I sold back in the fall. Gems(11 year old broodmare Standardbred), Sugar(4 year old line back Dun) and BooBoo(6 year old bay). Mary texted me pics of Sugar and Gems that she bought for her and her daughter. They were riding them out at west bay on a hunting lease that went out into the bay. When asked about BooBoo, I found out that his owner has had a trainer working with him and now has him trained for small jumps and is showing. I'm feeling eye allergies now just typing this. I now know that selling them was the very best decision made for their benefit with my lack of time to advance them.

Here are some pics she sent me from their ride. Sugar is the short one.lol Gems is 16.1 h


































She also sent a video of them and I did water up from that one. Gems is the one that got away. I so wanted to keep and finish her, but knew I didn't have the time or knowledge to do it right. They are all three in the most loving homes and are pampered as much as any horse can be.


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE you inspired me....I was going to bathe both horses, but instead decided to clean both my saddles. 

It is now official. I will hand over the CIrcle Y tomorrow to M. 

BLUE also, you mentioned that i should teach teachers....I actually do some inservicing and I've co-authored a book about what I do in my classroom! Your comment actually inspired me to contact my co-author and see if he'll come to my school to present. (that's his occupation) 

PLEASE everyone if you could cross your fingers for me...I need to pitch to the admin about his coming. He is very $$$$, but willing to give my district a deal to present good teaching advice. He offered a date, and we actually have a training day scheduled that day....so praying admin would be in favor of hiring him. They would be crazy to let this offer go. He is sought after all over the world. For him to come to our small neck of the woods would be phenominal. BUT, I'm afraid the admin will say no....$$$$.....please keep your fingers crossed for me and that I can talk them into this! Our district scores are low....we need the help!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

Weather is cooperating for me this weekend.
I will finish loading my truck this morning and then head out to camp.
A few rides will be nice, camera is ready for some trail pics.
I'll ride in the back again so I can stop frequently to take pics.
Teaching my horse to be catch rider has not been easy.
He likes to be out in front and pick his own pace.
At least I will not have to wait for others or hear you're going to fast.

This weekends ride has a purpose for a change.
I have to pick about a 2 hour ride route for our judged pleasure ride next weekend.
Something not too rough or long, all types of riders may be there.
You know how it is though, you can never make everyone happy.
Too muddy, too steep, too close to the edge, narrow trail big horse, water :shock:
I'm going to change one of the river crossings up this year.
Instead of just crossing at a 40' wide spot near a huge hornet nest.
I am going to follow the river for 1/8 mile and re-enter the woods away from the bees.
Riders following the river bed can either ride as deep as they like or stay to the right and only be in 6" of water.
If they go deep(many will not even consider) there are logs but so deep their horse will not touch.

Got to go and finish packing.
As NM would say " Ride Strong "


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Sorry to have brought a dark cloud over the thread. TJ I'm sorry that you dealing with the same thing gives credence to your understanding. I have gotten to the point where I almost had rather see people not understand because I know they are not going through this hassle. Sometimes if you get down and need someone to talk to, just howler. I appreciate the understanding. 

I know there are angels of darkness as well as the angels of light. I am sorry if I blew things out of proportion about the carrot thing. Sometimes things just get a bit askew. I spend too much time alone and I really hope when K and her husband move in down the road I will have more socialization. That will be good. Finally a horse buddy. She has that unfortunate insight of my problem and understands. I just hope I don't blow it with our friendship. 

Something happened a couple of weeks ago that triggered this and it was really a big let down when the dust cleared. It just seemed like everytime I got on my feet from one episode something else would happen. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Almost forgot...a shot of our ride Thursday.

Have fun MR!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking of devils....this devil loves to grab these blue flowers from the side of the road. :lol::lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking of devils....this devil loves to grab these blue flowers from the side of the road. :lol::lol:


All right I am a little delayed in leaving!

I have a similar problem with raspberries.
He won't eat the berries just the leaves with thorns. :shock:
I won't let him stop to graze on the trail, if we stop at our favorite spots, OK.
Otherwise he's got to grab it on the go.

I don't think I've mentioned my wife's new idea.
Our hallway has never had any pictures hanging about.
She has turned it into the horse photo album.
Dollar store frames of all different sizes and Kodak printer does the rest.
I'll catch a picture of this when I get back.
Really cool idea without a lot of money.
I like the instant memories as an everyday occurrence. 

Now I must attempt to wake the bears again. :think:
Truck is loaded!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Almost forgot...a shot of our ride Thursday.
> 
> Have fun MR!


I take it someone mows that trail and doesn't see much use.
Most of our trails are about a foot wide of visible dirt.
Some places the sides are so overgrown you must push through to keep going.
It is way too much to keep it trimmed back, you would spend all day trimming.
Do the hills rut out on your trails?
We have many that have turned into a trough up to 24" deep.
At least in those areas no 4 wheelers or motorbikes can travel.
They are not allowed in the park but sometimes, you know.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> I take it someone mows that trail and doesn't see much use.
> Most of our trails are about a foot wide of visible dirt.
> Some places the sides are so overgrown you must push through to keep going.
> It is way too much to keep it trimmed back, you would spend all day trimming.
> Do the hills rut out on your trails?
> We have many that have turned into a trough up to 24" deep.
> At least in those areas no 4 wheelers or motorbikes can travel.
> They are not allowed in the park but sometimes, you know.


MR, that trail that i was on is a hidden gem. One of the farmers told me about it. i have to cut through two of his fields to reach it. it's someone elses trail, to whom I don't know, but the D's gave me permission to go back there. Yes they keep it mowed, and I see tractor ruts on portions of it. There is a little pond and a couple other fields nestled in. VERY cool place to ride!!! 

Um, around home here....there isn't really any hills per se. We are located in an area that was leveled by the glaciers. A few tiny hills, but nothing drastic that would get cleared out by rain.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> ready for the show ring!:wink:
> 
> Ellen, if you don't mind me asking....as I am just asking purely out of wanting to understand.....is there something that triggers depression? Is there medication to help aleve the bouts? Although I have studied many things about the brain, this is not one I have studies. The only thing I know is that depression has to do with an imbalance of chemciicals in the brain.
> 
> And, STanley, YES, walking and exercise is *proven* to get those 'feel good' chemicals flowing in the brain. The research *highly* suggests that people need to move, and it is imperative to get studetns up and moving throughout the day too!
> 
> 
> Off to read more...............:wink:


NM Mine is a genetic thing. It is triggered by emotional trauma. It is the result of an imbalance of endorphine and another chemical I can't remember at the moment. I was diagnosed as clinically depressed and am on Prozac currently. The best medicine for dealing with this is riding the trails. My delimma is wanting to ride, but knowing that being on blood thinners creates a danger at all times. I have to take blood thinners because of pulmonary emboli. If I don't take the blood thinners a blood clot will form and has two times in the past and go to my lungs. It is the same thing that killed the Aussie who was on American Idol and recently died. I also have osteoporosis which ramps up the dangers. The prostetic knees I have also make doctors cringe when I say I love to ride horses. I really am hoping that my friend down the road will be moving here soon so I don't have to ride alone. Riding alone is a no no with this baggage I carry around. Thanx for asking and wanting to understand. Many think it is a made up condition because there are no physical symptoms so to speak.


----------



## Blue

Hello all. Wow did I sleep late! These allergies keep me so stuffy it's hard to sleep sometimes. Now I'm behind already and haven't even started yet.

Ellen, I think you'd be amazed and gratified to know how many of us really do understand. I believe that depression is becoming more and more common in our day and age. I know that doesn't make it any easier to deal with. 

Wonderful posts this morning. Too many to answer because I better get a move on! Husband is home to so he will be able to help me with some heavy things out back. Taking a couple good friends on a moonlight ride tonight so better get ready for that too.

Also, watched the pilot episode of Dr. Who on Netflix yesterday. This could be almost as good as the original Star Trek series! 

Everyone, have a good day.


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, Ellen, "triggered by emotional trauma", that be it alright. Big hug to you, lady. Hope hope hope your friend moves close by. And..I saw this in awe...if you can ride with those big physical issues, I certainly can get my fanny onto Spirit or Bailey and try my heart out to learn to ride. You be on my Hero list.

Have to go get dressed for work, running a little late. One more day, then free for two!

EVERYONE have a very good week end (no gruesome spider bites from the trail, MR)!


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> I've had a tremendous kindness shown to me recently-I've done this kind of thing for others before, but now I was on the receiving end....
> 
> I seldom read the classifieds, but one day browsed through and one caught my eye regarding '2 very large Amish made log chairs: will sacrifice @ $275.00 for both'... All I could think was, "I wonder if these are the same from the Amish store where I've (over the course of time/1 piece @ a time) bought my tables... We are on a strict budget. We're able to pay all of our bills, and anything else goes straight to the hay bill. Little extra, but that's o.k. as we're into great outdoors aspirations anyway....
> 
> I called in my curiosity that_ maaaaybe they'd be willing to sell just one_ _chair?? _(These are huge/hand-made w/o nails/and made to last forever, btw) The lady I spoke with said she'd rather sell both @ once, and yes, got them from the same Amish ppl, etc.... She sent me a photo to my email, and when I said it was the same place where we've bought things for our 'lodge home', but the budget wouldn't allow, she insisted on selling for $100.00, "As I'd be so happy to have someone enjoy them as you obviously would!" (One chair, btw, by removing a log, turns into a comfortable twin bed if need be)...
> 
> I was blown away with the generosity, and of course said yes! (I felt probably like the single mom who came to my garage sale a decade ago and I gave her a nice bed for her little son, and insisted she and her kids go through and take anything else they wanted, and God bless! She was overcome, and I was happy)
> 
> Anyway, we are not poor, but could never have afforded these pieces. Never! I've pined for them, but am a content individual with what I have. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 494626



Faaaabulous chairs!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Depression is all around us. I have studies it, counseled it and lived it. It's so hard for me to watch others suffer from it. When you KNOW exercise and eating right can help but you can't make yourself get out of the recliner or sometimes even out of bed to do it, that's crushing. Ellen and TJ, I will simply say that I am sending positive energy that you will be able to keep the symptoms at bay and enjoy the things in life that you already possess. Much love and understanding!

I spent the evening last night pouring over the websites of the two schools. They are very different. One pays better overall, the other has better health care. If my instincts are right, I get the feeling I know which one I would rather get. I am going to push that aside and give both interviews my A game and ask God where he wants me.

There is a tack sale going on at a local animal rescue. I am thinking of wandering over there to see what I can get to fill up my tack trunk! I don't need much now, just some odds and ends. I have also taken to collecting hoof picks. I don't know know why, I just do! I'll never be without one LOL.


----------



## SueC

Right on, Stan and MR! 

...and speaking of the TARDIS, here are our personal two... ;-)










PS: One of them is actually a teapot... as you can see... :rofl:


----------



## SueC

...I love how _*mature*_ we all are, like the thread title says... :rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Doh!! I thought that said nature...bwahahahahaa


----------



## SueC

The problem with our TARDISs is: Even though a TARDIS, like Mary Poppins' handbag (and I bet you anything Christ's heart), is bigger on the inside (dimensionally transcendent, if you like big words and you read Thesauruses for fun) ours are so small on the outside that we can't fit ourselves, let alone the horses, through the entrances, so unfortunately I can't use them to visit you all and ride with you. :-(

But I can fit a lot of cookies in the blue one! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

SueC said:


> The problem with our TARDISs is: Even though a TARDIS, like Mary Poppins' handbag (and I bet you anything Christ's heart), is bigger on the inside (dimensionally transcendent, if you like big words and you read Thesauruses for fun) ours are so small on the outside that we can't fit ourselves, let alone the horses, through the entrances, so unfortunately I can't use them to visit you all and ride with you. :-(
> 
> But I can fit a lot of cookies in the blue one! ;-)


Get to crossing those arms and flicking that pony tale and you'll smoke right into that box.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Get to crossing those arms and flicking that pony tale and you'll smoke right into that box.


Conversation subsequent to this quote at our house:

Me: Oh look, a cultural reference!

DH: (Crinkling forehead) What?

Me: Yes, _I Dream of Jeannie_!

DH: That's not a cultural reference, that's _archaeology_!

Me: Well, then logically that makes us fossils!

:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Thanks for your understanding. Your caring makes you a guardian angel for those who are in need of a loving "lift up" God bless you and keep you thru your current struggle. My prayers are with you.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Sorry to have brought a dark cloud over the thread. TJ I'm sorry that you dealing with the same thing gives credence to your understanding. I have gotten to the point where I almost had rather see people not understand because I know they are not going through this hassle. Sometimes if you get down and need someone to talk to, just howler. I appreciate the understanding.
> 
> I know there are angels of darkness as well as the angels of light. I am sorry if I blew things out of proportion about the carrot thing. Sometimes things just get a bit askew. I spend too much time alone and I really hope when K and her husband move in down the road I will have more socialization. That will be good. Finally a horse buddy. She has that unfortunate insight of my problem and understands. I just hope I don't blow it with our friendship.
> 
> Something happened a couple of weeks ago that triggered this and it was really a big let down when the dust cleared. It just seemed like everytime I got on my feet from one episode something else would happen.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


I thought of this post today, while at work. There's been 2, I think, pages since but...Ellen, you brought no "dark cloud", you brought into discussion an area that does need brought to light. I do think there is more clinical depression than there used to be, I also think that it is now finally being discussed, therefore the "oh! this exists! [duh]. (How many eons of people have suffered, only to be told "buck up, get over it, what's wrong with you?, put on that Happy Face! ..etc etc etc...on & on & on...):?

To "lighten" up, because I need to (am determined to have a week end where I'm not just sitting around worrying myself sick...have really had it w/that), want to do another question, just for fun:

When you're bummed, whether a little or a lot & for whatever reason & chemically related or not: what's your favorite Comfort Food?!

Mine is an entire box of Original Kraft Macaroni & Cheese, w/green chili dumped in, added butter & peppered, followed by something sweet, preferably chocolate (like, for tomorrow, the OKMC, but leftover blueberry pie from work. That works!) Plus, a big glass of milk over ice. All this accompanied by a good book or a favorite movie.


----------



## ellen hays

God bless you TJ. Like I said before, you are a guardian angel to those who are in need. Thank you for your understanding and support. 

My fav comfort food right now is a mator samich with lots of mayo and cheese on toast. yum. :lol::lol::lol: Have a good night, you are a wonderful person.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> Thanks for your understanding. Your caring makes you a guardian angel for those who are in need of a loving "lift up" God bless you and keep you thru your current struggle. My prayers are with you.


Right back at ya, Ellen:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> God bless you TJ. Like I said before, you are a guardian angel to those who are in need. Thank you for your understanding and support.
> 
> My fav comfort food right now is a mator samich with lots of mayo and cheese on toast. yum. :lol::lol::lol: Have a good night, you are a wonderful person.


dang, I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, I admit that I have read my Thesaurus for fun, & it's bugged me for a long while that I need an updated one...in paperback, not on the internet!

Ok..TARDIS. I'm given to understand that this is a time-machine; is it then useful for projection from "here" to "there"?! (hopefully not from one that is stuck in 1960-ish). (BTW, I loved, SueC, the reference to Christ's heart; that was a metaphor that I can understand).

For fun..where would I go? At the moment, first I'd pop into Nicker's place, muck the muck & bathe both horses, to give her a bit more time to prepare for/beg for That Guy coming to her school, then would gently ride/walk Rainn...then get home in time for dinner & get ready for work.

Then, on my "friday night", would pop over to Miss Ellen's, get fed a lovely Southern dinner involving lots of garden grown veggies & gravy & biscuits ("will work for food"), then sit up all night on her porch with my .38 (or a rifle, if handy) & take care of a coyote. The pop home to do chores, have HorseMonday, & go back to work.

That would be it for right now. A trail ride w/MR would take a couple of vacation days, & a "visit" to Rick's might take three. A visit to Stan's might take a couple of weeks, due to time changes & the machine handling the switches.

That be my TARDIS fantasy of the evening!

Had a very quiet day at work today, except the last 2 hours; we were hit w/3 serious medicals: cardiac arrest, possible CVA that turned into a diabetic emergency, then a young guy (non resident) that wandered into the auditorium...turned out to be schizophrenic off meds for 4 mos. Gave the medics hell w/a blow out, but they finally got him into the ambulance (I think he'd wandered into "us", because people were around, he needed Help...) Gads. I did clock out on time.

Good to be "home".


----------



## Celeste

I spent the last two days at my parents house. They are 91 years old. Today was their 66th anniversary. My poor daddy is totally bedridden. He has alheizmers. He can't even lift his head. On a good note, I found a book with old time Christian songs from his childhood. Me and my sisters sang and played them for him. He waved his hand in time to the music and weakly sang along. It was one of the most meaningful times ever because we were able to touch him again. 

About the little dog. I left DH alone this weekend. I think he pretty much fell in love with the dog. It looks like she found a home right here. I'll take some pictures of her soon. She is probably not the most beautiful dog that anyone ever had.............


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> SueC, I admit that I have read my Thesaurus for fun, & it's bugged me for a long while that I need an updated one...in paperback, not on the internet!


The original edition of Roget's Thesaurus is my favourite... subsequent editions have unfortunately not only included new words, but culled out old, wonderful, "antiquated" gems like "clodhopper" and "bog trotter" that mean "person of low IQ" (you all know what I mean but the forum software doesn't allow the i-word); and "reasty" and "fusty" as synonyms for dirty...


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Sorry to have brought a dark cloud over the thread. TJ I'm sorry that you dealing with the same thing gives credence to your understanding. I have gotten to the point where I almost had rather see people not understand because I know they are not going through this hassle. Sometimes if you get down and need someone to talk to, just howler. I appreciate the understanding.
> 
> I know there are angels of darkness as well as the angels of light. I am sorry if I blew things out of proportion about the carrot thing. Sometimes things just get a bit askew. I spend too much time alone and I really hope when K and her husband move in down the road I will have more socialization. That will be good. Finally a horse buddy. She has that unfortunate insight of my problem and understands. I just hope I don't blow it with our friendship.
> 
> Something happened a couple of weeks ago that triggered this and it was really a big let down when the dust cleared. It just seemed like everytime I got on my feet from one episode something else would happen.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


I think I speak for all
Ellen you do not have to say sorry to anyone. Having a rant is good for one. Letting it all hang out and making comments brought only further debate on points you raised. I for one understand how you may feel at times. I too have visited that dark place. We all have our blue times and will respond in a negative manner but only because we are in that negative place at the time. Exercise works for me. Even now 2.5 yrs after my heart attack I have my what if times, and my, will I wake in the morning thoughts. Which is stupid because if I go in my sleep I wont know about it will I. Don't you ever feel you have to say sorry to us. We are over forty and lived a little. 
Cheers


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! It's *really morning*, woke up and can't get back to sleep, so thought I would pop in.

I really think depression is so hard to understand, as well as any mental illness, b/c you can't 'see' what is wrong. Brain scans aren't as regular as x-rays or ultra sounds....a very murky area of study I think. Hang in there ladies.:wink:

So excited to share...I guess that is one reason I can't sleep. I took my 'driving test' with the trailer last night. Well...that is what I call it! LOL We hitched the trailer up to mom's SUV and I took it around the block....the BIG block. We were probably gone a 1/2 an hour.:lol:

I had so much fun driving and towing. You really can't even tell it's back there. Passing people on the skinny back roads did make me a bit nervous, but I did ti!!!

AND....because it is the type of person I am...I HAD to know if it is windy back there in the trailer with the windows open....

Do you guys recall the last time M and I rode, I suggested we open the windows of the trailers for the horses. She said nah, they would be fine, It was a cool, but rainy day. Plus she claimed it would blow the sawdust around. Not having hauled in eons, I listened. When we reached her house the trailer was a sauna.:shock: I promptly opened the windows. I also started reading about trailering, and what I read said it is imperative that there be air circulation.

In the back of my mind I'm thinking....we hauled in a stock trailer....I don't ever recall my horses being covered in sawdust. (they would be if it blew around)

So....on one of the back roads, mom took the helm, I jumped in the trailer. :lol::lol: I HAD to know!

Do you want to know?????

I had Jay's window completely open. Not a stitch of wind blew on me! I opened antoerh window...thinking cross ventilation.....nope. The only wind I got on me was from the air vent blowing in from the roof. 

Now...... I know.....:lol: And I am VERY happy about that.:thumbsup:

I am also glad I rode back there so I am cognizant of what it feels like. You are right Stanley, it is a bit bumpy. And, I will really pay attention to braking. 

Hmmm, comfort food.....I'm more of a 'stressed' person than a 'bummed' person....so when I am stressed I grab anything I can nosh on.....if I'm at school, I'll head to the vending machine. :-( TWIX usually does it for me. If at home, something crunchy like trail mix. I could REALLY get into a bag of Twizzlers.....the one thing I could eat the whole bag of......so I don't buy those often.:lol:

TJ, I like your idea of traveling. Anytime my dear....anytime! That would be _so _ fun! We'd never stop talking! :rofl: I could see DH now....he would walk away shaking his head....what _*do*_ you guys talk about? :lol:

Celeste, I'm happy the dog is going to get to stay with you.:wink: When I went to the shelter the other day, there was an older dog. Terrier type that I fell in love with on first sight. I keep thinking about her. :-( It's really bad timing.....but I really want anther dog.

Question.....if it's a full moon here in the norther hemisphere, is it also a full moon in the southern hemisphere? Last night I woke up to this HUGE, orange moon. Very cool. Wondered if we all got privy to see it.

OK, going to try to get a couple more hours sleep before Jay's and I voyage. 

Nite all.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: What is this _moon_ thing you speak of? ;-) No moon in the Southern hemisphere, is there, Stan, or do you have one over there in NZ? ;-)

...Full moon here too...sorry to be such a tease... When my parents first emigrated to Australia from Europe 32 years ago, someone _rang_ my father and asked him if people in Australia had telephones yet. And he said, "No, we just clap coconuts together in morse code, and we send smoke signals to communicate." :rofl: Warped sense of humour: Genetic, environmental, both?


*COMFORT FOOD: SIMPLE CHICKEN SOUP*

We call this our "resurrection soup" - it's 10 minutes to make it, and most of that is waiting for the pasta to get tender while you are free to do other things. It's great if you're worn out from physical work (to have before your main meal), or when you are cold, or miserable, or have a headache, or are coming down with a cold, or in any way ailing...

Heat 1L (more or less depending on quantity you like) of good-quality chicken stock. It can be your own, or from cubes. We use Massel Chicken Style Stock Powder, which incredibly manages to taste just like chicken, even though it has neither chicken nor artificial flavours in it (but then apparently lots of things taste like chicken, including crocodile meat and Witchetty grubs...neither of which are in this stock also).

Add a good handful of small soup pasta (more if you like thick soup). Alphabet pasta or stellini are great. Warning: Risoni are awful, they turn into slush. Teddy bear pasta is OK, do you guys have that? My husband is a huge fan. When the pasta is almost tender, add about 100g of block cheddar cheese - sliced up thinly. Do NOT use plastic pre-sliced so-called cheese; it has to be a good cheddar. Let the cheese melt and integrate into the soup, add a very generous amount of dried parsley, and serve. Aaah, heavenly... 

I've not seen this anywhere as a recipe, I invented it as a child. The simple noodle soup was one thing we all do and that's how I started, but experimentally adding the cheddar cheese and parsley made it out of this world... My mother was initially scandalised about what I was doing to the cheese, but soon became a convert...

PS: Clean up pan with hot water or the residue will turn into industrial glue!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I went back and read all posts over the past 4 days or so. I can do them justice now. I just want you all to know that you are God given. This thread never ceases to amaze me. Your generosity and understanding is overwhelming. Rather than judgement and raised eyebrows I find understanding and support. What a great bunch of folks. Who could resist chiming in and visiting. Thank you so much. 

TJ I love the idea of traveling about in the Tardis. I've got a .38 and a 30-30 rifle. We could wreck havoc on the coyotos. I saw a young one trying to get a game chicken yesterday. They are much more agile that the more domestic chickens and it flew up in a tree. The coyote was solid black. The black coyotes look more like black german shepherd that yotes.

Stan Thanks so much. You and the others really helped me thru. 
That is a beautiful granddaughter. I know she has introduced a good deal of happiness into your world.  I doubt you will be able to stay away for long and there will be more pictures (I hope)

TG I am not always a stick in the mud even though I know I was a real kill joy regarding the text conver you posted. Please overlook. 

Roaddy Very good play on words with the I Dream of Jeanie line and of course leave it to SueC's quick wit to catch it in record time.

I could go on and on, but I won't do that to you all. Just want to thank you all again. I am feeling so much better today, and I owe that in part to your kindness and support.

Everybody have a great day. Thanx.


----------



## Eole

Ellen, Stan said it better than I could: stick around and share with us, you are always welcome, on grey or sunny days.

NM, they call this Super-Moon, as it's the time of year where it is closest the Earth, so it looks bigger and brighter. Only down-side. it's also the peak of Perséides shooting stars this week end and the moon makes it harder to see them. It's time to make wished with all those shooting stars.
I like your experiment with the trailer windows. I use big shaving to avoid dust as much as possible. Good job on driving the rig. Backing up takes practice, but we can learn anything, right?

Chicken soup with cheese? Never thought of that. I like cheese anywhere.

Stan, you grand-daughter is very cute.
TJ, that was a crazy night at work. :shock: One more and you are off!
Celeste, music has a way to reach the heart, when words fail. That must have been a very special family moment. Did you plan "DH dog-sitting, will fall in love" thing? :twisted: Glad the dog found the best home ever. :wink:

Just did a short ride with Alizé, the first time since my accident. Some knee pain, but bearable. What WASN'T bearable were the deer flies. I shortened the ride, as it was no fun. But my mare was a star and happy to go. Maybe with this moon, I should ride at night!


----------



## Happy Place

I tried to take some pics of the super moon last night. They did not do justice to the beauty. Today DH is hauling hay and displays from one county fair to another for our friends dairy farm. I have the day to myself. I may just roll the boat out and give it a good cleaning. If it's all set and he gets home in time, we might have dinner on the lake! I'll post pics of my Lil boat once she is all clean!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in...taking a little break. Did the basic things, dishes/clean kitchen, laundry almost done except for folding. Then revamped & cleaned the living room (good grief, cat hair!!!), moved the couch to along the wall. Took all of my knick-knacks from a large rattan corner unit, & put the unit by the dumpster for someone to pick up & enjoy (I'd "found" it in the first place, so no $$ loss...it's just big, & I need the space).

The knick-knacks are lined up & ready to be washed & packed. Next will be pictures, a tapestry & two wall hangings. Doing this because sick & tired of waiting around, waiting for the other shoe to drop. Gotta get ready for "something". I can live w/out my pretty things (only the "horsey" stuff is staying out, except for the pictures). That stuff will then be ready to go, & if I don't (which I'm kinda doubting, landlady isn't being exactly forthcoming), then areas will be already cleared to wash walls (if this goes suddenly to the bank, THEY can wash the walls!).

Just had to do SOMETHING. Later, will shower, make my comfort food & watch a movie, if not too hot in here (otherwise will go to the bedroom w/a book & swamp cooler). Not too hot so far.

Don't know if I have a lesson tomorrow or not. Am "scheduled", but Janice had said a teacher asked for Monday (the lady w/the two girls), so she could get lesson(s) before school starts, so, will see...if that happens I'll solo practice on Spirit or Bailey. If Janice decides Spirit (which she might, as Denise is schooling on Bailey), I'll ask if we can go to the arena. I'd like to work on that cone thing that I first encountered 2 weeks ago.

Celeste, wonderful news about the little dog! Touching story about the music & your father...happy he could respond to it.
HP, hope you get your boat "shipshape" (& much luck w/the interviews). 
Eole, hope you get a moonlight ride tonight!
Better Nicker is having fun!!
SueC, I may just hang on to my old Roget's then.

Guess I'd better get to my "project"...later, you'all...


----------



## ellen hays

TJ you are so industrious. I understand about the cat hair. Here if I put them out they would be killed by the dogs or the yotes. Trixie is watching the writing as we speak. I have thought about getting some sort of kitty shelter outside to give me a break during really heavy shedding periods. These cats sure give me comfort in bad times. They are all throw a ways I took in. The giving is mutual. I would never betray them. I know you understand. 

If there is a time in the future that you can visit, come down. I know you understand about inside animals, so that's a cool issue. I always cringe about folks who are not acclimated to inside animals coming to visit

In all, just a moral support on the cat hair. Thank goodness for vacuum attachments:lol::lol::lol: You go girl ...... keep on keeping on.:wink:.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well Good Afternoon All:
There is good news and bad news.
Bad news first, before I left yesterday we discovered basement utility sink backed up.
I must now snake-out the pipe to the grease trap, this is fun stuff mind you.

I don't know where to begin with all the resent posts, I have "Liked" them all.
Ellen you are always free to vent on a topic here, all is good.
I would recommend a 22/250 with a nice scope for coyotes.







I ventured to a few other threads this past week, try to casually stir the kettle.

Riding trip for a one-nighter was great.
Road yesterday afternoon few a couple hours.
Cooked burgers on the grill for 6 of us, some friends joined us.
About a three hour ride today, played in the river for about 30 minutes.
A group of 4 women rode up but they were very cautious not to go to far in the water.
It has been a very cool summer here in Maryland this year.
Riding in the deep water is more fun when it's really hot.

Early in today's venture out, I led half of the ride.
Then I played catch rider, working on my horse being chilled in the back.
It figures yesterday I did not take the camera only today.
We rode within 10' of two deer yesterday and no pics.








We saw another group of riders down in the river from up on the hill.
They don't know it but they are all near a hornet nest at this moment.








Shot of the river at our first crossing of the day.
We need to explore this area for good swimming holes.
Some places we cannot take the horses deep.
We find tires, railroad rail & ties, and twisted steel beams at the bottom.
CSX doesn't always clean up there mess.
Prior to my riding here I was told of a derailment that was hauling new cars.
Down a cliff and into the river, glad I didn't have to fish them out.








Picture beside the river after the horses calmed down.
15 minutes prior to this we were attacked by ground bees.
I'm in the back and my horse took it the worse.
Riding along and my wife's horse started acting strange.
10 more feet and my horse is bucking for all it's worth.
He has lots of lumps on him right now.
I don't think we stirred them up.
While going by a small animal was in the brush, and then bees.








Narrow dirt trails are usually the norm here.
If you don't know where they are it can be tough to spot with the grasses tall.








Note to All:
Run into bees, haul but outa there!

My depression and comfort food????
I really don't suffer from depression but!
Wintertime can get me down and pretty gloomy.
No riding, bad weather, temps under 40 degrees. :-(
Comfort food for these times is a pot of chili. 

Off to the sink issue.


----------



## Blue

Those are really beautiful shots! Nice. Well there is too much to answer individually so hello to all and hope everyone is having a great day.

My moonlight ride didn't go very well. In fact, I'm really kicking myself. I know better, but it's been so long since I've ridden at night, I was stupid and didn't think. The moon was beautiful even though it wasn't the super moon yet. Daughter in law was a little late so I saddled for her so we could ride out as soon as she got there. I brought my dog and her dog as I had been babysitting her's all day and had to return her anyway. I guess I am so used to have my heeler with me at all times that I was lax and didn't consider the danger.

First I will say that all ended well. We rode out before actual sundown. About 1/2 mile maybe a mile the sun was down and the moon was rising. The 3 of us were chattering away like we do. All at once we hear coyotes in front of us and about 30 seconds later to the right and left. We knew it was only a matter of time before they got behind us. Thankfully I had my gun. I carry a Judge loaded with 2 45's and 3 410's for snakes. It's always set for the 45's first. I told my friends to start moving behind me I was going to let off a shot and that should drive the varmints out for a bit. It did work, but I've not shot off my mare in the dark before and one of our riders would still be considered a newbie. I got my mare under control and my newbie DIL did wonderfully. Her mare obviously had never been in that type of a situation and really wasn't liking it at all! We all headed back and the dogs stayed very close.

When we got back we immediately put the dogs in the truck with the windows down, but still confined and started unsaddling. We were at a very large trailhead. No lighting but we had lights on trucks and trailers and decided that there was no reason we shouldn't sit and enjoy a visit for a bit. This we did for about 30 min and we heard the critters again. I went to the edge of the parking lot and fired off one more shot. Thankfully that seemed to take care of them for now. We stayed probably another 45 minutes and decided to load up and go home.

Now, before anyone starts bashing me for being so stupid, remember I've already kicked myself black and blue. No excuses. I don't know, maybe I'm so used to having my dog with me I didn't consider? It's been years since I've ridden at night. The last time I did was in a group where dogs weren't allowed anyway and that was so long ago I really don't even remember the reasoning behind it. 

I'm just so grateful my beloved dog is ok and smart enough to stay close. DIL's young dog is still learning and not enough confidence to run off anyway. Nobody got bucked off, and we all heaved a sigh when we got back. Let the horses set their own pace and that seemed to help them calm a little as well.

Anyone else ever done anything so stupid? Do you take your dogs at night?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> Anyone else ever done anything so stupid? Do you take your dogs at night?


I like it Blue, not afraid to pull the trigger. 
I do all kinds of stupid things on the trail, luck has been with me.
I cannot take my large dog anywhere it may see people.
He likes and very much respects the horses, but humans are another story.
He is only familiar with our direct family and will bite.


----------



## Celeste

On our way back from Chattanooga, my son decided that we should go to the Etowah Indian Mounds. 

Unfortunately, we got there about 2 minutes after they closed. I got a picture through the fence anyway.


----------



## Celeste

Then we stopped by to take a look at the new Cabela's Store that is opening in Atlanta. We were sad to find out it is not opened yet. August 21st is the grand opening.


----------



## Celeste

Then today, I tried to photograph perpetual motion.

Probably not the world's greatest looking dog, but for a little dog that was starved and covered with fleas and ticks, she is coming along ok.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste said:


> Then today, I tried to photograph perpetual motion.
> 
> Probably not the world's greatest looking dog, but for a little dog that was starved and covered with fleas and ticks, she is coming along ok.


She looks like a sweetheart. So nice of you to take her in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

She's adorable!


----------



## Stan

MR be thankful its not the toilet that's backed up.

Well the rain is coming in again and could last through to the weekend It did not rain today.

As for shells try 7mm08. one only has to get close and it will blow the critters over:lol::lol:

That little dog looks as though it has landed on its feet.
Anyone heard from cow girl


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ you are so industrious. I understand about the cat hair. Here if I put them out they would be killed by the dogs or the yotes. Trixie is watching the writing as we speak. I have thought about getting some sort of kitty shelter outside to give me a break during really heavy shedding periods. These cats sure give me comfort in bad times. They are all throw a ways I took in. The giving is mutual. I would never betray them. I know you understand.
> 
> If there is a time in the future that you can visit, come down. I know you understand about inside animals, so that's a cool issue. I always cringe about folks who are not acclimated to inside animals coming to visit
> 
> In all, just a moral support on the cat hair. Thank goodness for vacuum attachments:lol::lol::lol: You go girl ...... keep on keeping on.:wink:.


No, indoor pets give me no issue at all. And I'd love to visit you (gotta get that PowerBall ticket). Oh, as I type, can hear coyotes hollering nearby in the cemetary; thought of "yours". MR & Stan can get us suitably armed, for sure (yeah, I thought of a scope, a scope would be nice

Celeste, that pup does look sweet! She'll be cute when her hair grows back...lot of beauty in those eyes! BTW, we might have the same kind of watch, only my band is black (the new one I got after Tim stole my old one...never have found it).

Haven't heard from CCGirl...

Trying to wake up, get some energy for today. Will see if I ride/practice or not.

Later all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Chili, bees, cheese, indian mounds, hauling trailers, lost dogs, coyots, super moons, stopped up sinks, comfort foods........this is what the last TWO pages have contained.:lol::lol: wow! We can talk! LOL

Yesterday was my maiden, solo voyage with the trailer. We had a WONDERFUL ride...despite it taking me an HOUR to load Jay.:evil: I grew a lot of patience yesterday.:lol:

I think that last trip stuffed into that hot sardine can was all he could take. I've never had issues loading him before. I left the divider swung open, so he had the entire trailer space to himself. Not one once of banging around, EVER! That just confirms, I was correct......that front section is too small for him. When I trailer with M, her little horse will have to go up front from now on. SEE, I DO know what I am talking about!!!!!

It took me only 1/2 hour to load him to come home. (only) But it was progress. Hoping next trip out is better loading...and I hope he remembers the freedom he felt on this last trip.

The ride itself was really good! He was the best yet! It helps to get there, saddle, and have a few minutes to myself to 'gather my wits' and breathe. When M was ready we were too, without being rushed. Jay stood perfectly still for me this time. All the other trips he has spun....of course....who was different? ME! He certainly mirrors me. 

We rode different trails near M's place. I felt good in the saddle. If I ever felt a teeny bit tense, i thought....be the leader. He didn't flinch once! Even when a deer popped out...he just trucked on. He definitely was the shining star yesterday.

Her trails were great. Had a lot of obstacles for the horses to step through. Makem' think.

When we returned home it was lunch time. Her DH went to get us something to eat. They wanted all of us to go into town....but I had a lot of trepidation about leaving the horses tied to the trailer all alone. I haven't done that with jay....leave him tied alone....so I said no. We did go into the house for a bit of time. I would check on them periodically. They both stood like statues. NOW I KNOW! LOL

Lot's of learning yesterday. I love those kind of days. I have to say I felt very comfortable driving the trailer. I am thinking that I should take it to the school and practice backing in the big parking lot!

I so look forward to the days I have my own truck and can go on a whim. I was invited to a 'girls' weekend with my old riding instructor to ride. I haven't talked to her, but the place they are going is several hours away.:-( I know M won't tear herself away for a weekend retreat, and my mom's vehicle isn't made to haul that far. In due time I guess.....this time last year.....I only had Jay for a little over a month. We've experienced a lot in a short amount of time.

Need some coffee...and afraid my novel will be lost.......be back soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. Hope the daylight brings a smile with another day.

MR, great pics and hope those folks didn't find the the hornets nest and your group is recovering from the ground bees encounter.

Celeste, glad the trip was good, but sorry you have a tandem tardy on the way home. Glad to know you made it safely. 

Blue, sounds like an interesting lesson for the 6 of you. Glad no one was injured in those events and you were able to enjoy a little seat time to enjoy looking at Luna.

My oldest daughter and I went out to the farm Saturday evening to cut the grass before tending to the animals needs. DD starts waving at me while on the riding mower and pointing at the ground. Come to find out there were a couple of baby rabbits running around where I'm cutting and she was trying to herd them out of danger.

I shut the mower down and try to help, but instead of running for the tall grass in the pasture one of them runs for the riding mower. no animals were harmed in this filming either.











Oh, and on a technology note. My brother and daughters finally convinced me to join Glide on my cell phone. They got bombarded with text videos from the barn and everywhere else just to punish them for not leaving it alone. I was sending them at all hours of the day and night. lol


MN17, look into renting a truck for the day from car rental place to haul up for the ladies retreat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, sounds like a great trip. I experienced ground bees on a ride with my friends in the mountains. I was borrowing a horse a few years back. We had stopped to rest on a trail, when the horse behind me started stomping the ground. BEES! She yelled, and we all went forward. Luckily nobody got injured, but it was a lesson to me. i had never experienced that before.:shock: 

AND, I try to look up every once in a while. On one of our paths back to the field, hung a white-faced hornets nest not 3 feet from my head while on horseback. I don't know what made me look. We burned that sucker down.

Coyotes.....supposedly there many around here. My students say their parents shoot them....I've never seen any. but gosh, BLUE, that is quite an expereience. I can't imagine hearing them surrounding you. That would be scary stuff. So glad you had a gun!:shock: 

Celeste, I've heard about those mounds. VERY cool. That little dog is so darn cute!

Our shelter is asking for washing detergent donations. i bought some...will deliver tomorrow and peek in on that little white dog again.  I torture myself so......sigh.

Hope you get some riding in today TJ. RIDE STRONG! And as I am learning....be the LEADER!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maiden voyage..........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Through the fields.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

....and woods we go. We made them work! We also found some blackberries along the way. We stoppped and feasted.

Eole, did you find that Centruara fly spray? Not one deer fly bothered us yesterday.

Off I must go....more work in my room. Today's DH's birthday, so Need to get some at a decent time to go out to eat.  My treat!


----------



## Blue

Yep, Stan, that's why I like the 410's. Great for snakes! But if you're not careful you can catch another horse that may be next to you.

Nicker, good job with the trailer! Exciting isn't it? I went to a clinic one time and asked the instructor to show me how to load. Went home and practiced it. Now, even with the horse that has had "trailer trauma" I just walk them up and they step right in. Amazing!

Roadyy, I've had to chase the little toads out of my yard to mow, but never bunnies. Of course having 5 dogs pretty much takes care of that! That's a really funny pic.

Well yesterday husband and I went and bought a new bed for our place up north. It has a bed now, but it's way too small for us. So, bite the bullet and get another bed. But at least this way I can bring the other one home and set it up for a guest room. Anytime someone visits we have to set up the air bed and that's just a nuisance. Always wanted to be able to say "Oh, we have plenty of room! You just stay here in our guest room."

So, I need to irrigate this morning. I hate that because that means my horses will be locked up in their stalls for a couple days 'til all is dry enough to let out. Hmmm, guess I just have to get out and ride more so they get their exercise, right? :thumbsup: Then it's off to the tire place to get 2 trailer tires. I looked at them the other day and thought they looked odd. Stepped closer and noticed 2 of them are separating! Ugh! Investigating has found that they were 4 years old and cheap chinese tires so, I need to invest in better ones. Then go buy new sheets and stuff for our new bed. 

I'm pretty sure that when I get home I will find 4 out of 5 dogs covered in mud from playing in the irrigation! My heeler is crazy smart and has learned that if he gets wet and muddy I won't let him in the house. Really not looking forward to that. I set up an old water trough on the back porch to get them cleaned up in, but they hate it. They'll run in the irrigation, lay in the water, chase dragonflies, but fight me when I want to clean their feet! 

Hope all are well today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, please share your 'trailer trauma' techniques....in case Jay is still traumatized next time. If you would please.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good. I went out to feed and check on everything. We got a wonderful rain day before yesterday and my butter peas are getting ready to go into full bloom. I am glad I didn't pull my field peas up because they have started blooming again, and the rain really gave them a boost. I cleaned out the chicken roost and put it on my compost pile. Great for the soil.

I looked into the ammo MR and Stan suggested. I am going to have to do something. A yote came up yesterday in broad daylight. I was sitting on the screened front porch when I spotted it. I guess since they have gotten a tast of chicken, they will continue coming back. I don't guess a 22 rifle would have the stopping power enough or not. I now see what Stan's point about shooting in the air after pricing ammo. I just wondered if it wouldn't be more practical money wise to get a 22 and using that. I have to make sure if I spend money that it is multi useful. Squirrels are a major nusience sp? and I am planning on harvesting some of the game chickens. If the meat is good, then that will be another sustainable food source. A smoker might be a good way to cook them. 

I fried some venison cubed tenderloin yesterday for eats. I used egg whites and a little buttermilk, then battered it. Fried it to a golden brown and poured the cooking oil off and used the drippings to make a golden gravy. Toasted my 12 grain bread, placed the venison on the toast, sprinkled a hefty amount of real cheese on it and covered it with gravy. Talking about comfort food.. Major comfort food. I just fell into it. YUM!!!!!

I wonder about CCG a lot. I really wish she would post and let us hear from her. I hate not hearing.

Celeste That litl dog will always be greatful for the kindness you have shown. She will be a nice pet and looks like her temperament is good. I am pet poor, but I can't stand to see one "out in the cold."

Blue You are brave. I would have a fast trip to the ground if I fired off of Red. I have shot around him and he is getting better with it, but not ready to have me fire from his back. I tried a Judge once. I liked it because of the multi ammo capability. I didn't do very well target wise with it, but I guess alittle practice would help. The 410 shells would be good for wild hogs. Horses do not like them. I would rather try to fire off Red than have one go for one of his legs. 

Well, coffee is gone and memory is fading fast. Will have to read more to comment further. 

Have a good day. God bless and keep.

See ya


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow! It has been a busy couple of days around here.

Stan - I hope your rain is helping you get over the drought you have had. It will be summer soon in your neck of the woods.

Blue -moonlight ride sounds fantastic! We have lots of coyotes here. They area pests, but don't pose much of a threat. That said, my dogs are kept in the yard where the coyotes cannot get at them and I have no chickens like Ellen does.

TJ - I hope you have an awesome horse Monday and get to ride! 

Roadyy - I had to look carefully to see the bunny! Was momma around? Are the babies OK now?

Nicker - congrats on your maiden voyage. It sounds like you had a great ride!

Celeste - I'm so glad the little dog has a new home. Those mounds are cool! I'll have to read up on their history.

Ellen - you have been busy! I too wonder about CCG and hope all is going OK...

It has been busy around here. My parents came up from the cabin for DS's birthday on Friday and then we spent the weekend renovating our living room. DH and I replaced the carpet with laminate a few weeks ago and my dad out up ledgestone on the fireplace to replace the old tile. It looks totally different and suits our house much better than the old 90's style we had. I don't have a pic of the old, but here it's the new look.









Sam is still sore from his abscess, but getting better slowly. I don't know when he can be ridden again. For now, he is soaking up the extra attention. Now that Sally is back, she and Koolio are joined at the hip. They remind me of Archie and Edith from the Bunkers television show because they are so attached to one another, yet they bicker constantly. :lol: Mosquitoes have been terrible so everyone is constantly blanketed and hooded. We are expecting a few days of hot weather again, so hopefully that will kill off the little blood sucking insects and give the horses some relief. 
With renovations, not much time to ride. My parents left this morning early, so hopefully I can get a ride in today. I'm debating whether to ride this morning before it gets warm, or wait until this afternoon and then haul out to the trails. I am confident I can find a riding partner if need be.

I appreciate everyone sharing their stories about depression, comfort food, etc. I think it is important to recognize that no matter who it is, everyone faces some kind of challenge in their lives and we all use different ways to cope. That is what life is about. I am glad this has become a place where people can talk about their challenges and receive unconditional friendship and support.

BTW - my comfort food is Chocolate!!


----------



## Roadyy

We never saw momma. I am thinking there is a rabbit hole around the base of that tree and that is where momma was hiding. The babies were hopping off into either pasture as I went back to cutting the grass.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi all! I have laundry to fold that didn't get done yesterday w/all the cleaning & packing the pictures & pretty stuff, & have to clean my duty weapon (still dirty from the range qualify; ugh. I don't like carrying a dirty gun). But, first things first...

Yes had HorseMonday, after mucking out (only one day's worth) 9 horses (one is just a temporary this week, his owner needed a place to keep him en route to someplace else...beautiful TALL off-the-track TB. Nice disposition.)

Denise couldn't come, so could have my lesson (scheduled). Spirit managed to step wrong out in pasture & "pulled a muscle" (Janice said) in area of her right rear tendon. Nothing serious, but she has to heal up for a few days. So, I got Miss Bailey. Janice decided she'd get out her Fire, bareback pad (Fire is an 18 y/o white mustang), to give him some exercise in the round pen while I was on Bailey.

Well...Fire is a very self-contained, dominant horse. Bailey was nervous & excited w/him in the pen, restive, bouncy & wanted to trot FAST right off the bat (her personality is "let's go!" anyway, & she's 1/2 TB, there there ya go..) I handled that pretty good, posted the trot, but had a hard time getting her to pay attention & SLOW DOWN (please, just for a minute!). Janice decided there was just too much spunk there for me at the moment, & suggested I get on Fire...with a warning: "He doesn't like anyone else to ride him. Sometimes he doesn't want ME to ride him, depending on where his mind's at! So, get on him & ride him like I've taught you." 

Oh my..will continue in a second post, so this one doesn't get comp-eaten...


----------



## Eole

*CCG* is definitely in our thoughts...

*Roadyy*, did you catch the little rabbits, are they old enough to survive on their own?

*NM*, congratulations, you're a "trucker". Maybe you could try loading Jay without going anywhere so it becomes a conditioning to get in?

*Blue*, I don't think I'd survive riding my horse's spook if someone near fired a weapon. We have coyotes, but they don't pose a threat. Foxes are a problem if we wanted chicken. And I've lost two cats to a fisher, close relative to wolverines. If you can share your loading technic, I'm interested as well. My mare didn't load well the last time and I'm always alone for loading.

*TJ*, hope you're having a great Horse Monday.
*Ellen*, your post makes me hungry! 
*MR* great pictures. I don't mind snakes or spiders, as none are poisonous here, but dislike hornets, wasp and the like. 
*Koolio*, did you get to ride? Nice inviting living room.

I put the new-to-me mountain bike in my trunk, drove to trail-head yesterday and did an hour ride to see how "easy" it would be. Well, it's not! :shock: Between rocks and sand and steep hills, if I don't die of a heart attack or heat-stroke, I'll get fit in no time. :lol: It will give me access to clear further trails impossible to reach otherwise.
Picture on the trail, last year that marsh (and the trail) was totally flooded by a beaver dam. Someone broke the dam and water is very low.

I'M ON VACATION!!! (I'm allowed to shout that, right?)


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday Part II: So, I did. Bareback pad, & he has a way different walk (Janice said "he won't balance you, he doesn't do that, you have to balance yourself!"). Fire was not happy. At first he ignored me, tried to go his own way (mostly to the weeds by the rail). Janice said this was a good time to use my body,legs & eyes, forget the reins (said he's extremely sensitive to body/leg)...she had me drop the reins, & cue him w/the above, holding my hands & using my hands & arms "as if". We actually did good, at a walk, until he decided to go sideways & push my left leg onto a rail (trying to get me off, I guess); told Janice "wait a second", picked up the reins, plow-reined & legged him right from the fence, released him, kept the reins on no-contact, just as if I had no reins, & made him walk the perimeter, nicely, then turned him around, w/legs & body & a lift of the reins, for the other direction. He actually did it (Janice said Bailey had been walking behind, & she's let her...I didn't even know it!) Whew. Not "fun", but a very good learning experience. Told Janice " I'm off of here! Here's your horse..." !!

She laughed & said he must've been in a good frame of mind for me for to ride him at all, & it showed that I HAVE learned. Whew #2.

She tied Fire outside of the round pen so that Bailey wouldn't be distracted, & I got back on Bailey. Janice said "Now, w/what you just learned on Fire, do on Bailey, don't think about speed right now, just walk". 

Dang....moving/turning her w/my legs, body, just lifting a whichever rein for a turn, keeping my eyes on where to go...I did the best I've ever done on her. That was on the rail, both directions, crossing the arena. I started to circle around some tight barrels, so Janice moved them so we could do figure 8's. I have trouble w/my left side, so after correcting that, Janice stopped us when I'd done it right, so my body could remember.

She reminded me to not over think all this, until my next lesson, but just let my body remember. And reminded me that Fire can be a real pill & "sassy" (this is the guy who approaches the muck bucket w/a gleam in his eye, to tip it over, because he thinks it's funny. He also likes to get on top of a bunch of piles I've raked up, & scatter the whole thing...what a card...!)

That was my HorseMonday. I loved grooming Bailey, & she loves being groomed. She's not the affectionate sort, but twice she tucked her head along my arm, quickly. 

Only down side, & will mention this because of the open area w/talks about depression...when I get tired (& I started out today tired, I go absolutely brain dead. I fumble w/the manuvering of the girth strap, & when Janice asked me to pull a chain for a gate & hook it in the proper place, I couldn't quite comprehend it. She gets frustrated w/me a bit, & I feel stupid. I'm far from stupid, but it's "glue in the brain". Aaaargh...have always been like this.

I do sharpen up on horseback! But I know when to stop.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Vacation Eole!!

Nicker, I saw the inside of a horse trailer for the first time today (Janice had borrowed it to take 2 of her horses to lessons for kids in Boulder). She explained the slanting gates. Then, I helped her muck it out & dumped the wheelbarrow for her. Plus, took filled hay-bags to the shed & hauled a bucket of water for her to prepare for dinner grains. This was after my mucking chores & cleaning tanks/filling them for the four Girls, & my lesson(s). Guess I didn't want to go home!

Tracey, that's a beautiful living room! And, yes, chocolate...always chocolate. It's on my grocery list for this week.

Ellen, your cooking makes my mouth water!

Guess I'd better get to folding laundry & gun cleaning....

Hope all have a good week. I think of CCGirl a lot too. I miss her here...


----------



## ellen hays

TJ *Yeah!!!!* Sounds like you're riding like a pro. I totally agree, being on a horse makes everything just come together. The comprehension thing (chaining the gate) is like dyslexia I think. People see that and automatically think the IQ is off. That's the frustrating thing about the condition. I can undo a perfect stretch with one bad day. No matter how hard I try. Sometimes I feel like I have blinders on. I never can see the whole picture. Very frustrating and defeating. But, hang in there:lol::lol::lol: The way you handled that horse that was not listening was like a pro. Seems like you took command when you let your instincts take over. That was probably the best lesson ever. Sounds like a great HorseMonday!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ *Yeah!!!!* Sounds like you're riding like a pro. I totally agree, being on a horse makes everything just come together. The comprehension thing (chaining the gate) is like dyslexia I think. People see that and automatically think the IQ is off. That's the frustrating thing about the condition. I can undo a perfect stretch with one bad day. No matter how hard I try. Sometimes I feel like I have blinders on. I never can see the whole picture. Very frustrating and defeating. But, hang in there:lol::lol::lol: The way you handled that horse that was not listening was like a pro. Seems like you took command when you let your instincts take over. That was probably the best lesson ever. Sounds like a great HorseMonday!


Exactly, Ellen!Thank you for your support and understanding. Gads, it's frustrating!! But, on the horse, with the horse, I'm all THERE, even my brain. The other, you're right, it's like dyslexia. I wanted to cry about the stupid gate-chaining, after a wonderful experience w/the rest.

I need this Horse Thing, I truly do!:lol:


----------



## Blue

Trailer loading is really simple when you understand how the horse is thinking. I guess I shouldn't say EASY because it takes a little practice. But, once you get it, you get it!

You have to be able to lunge in small circles. The whole idea is that the horse is going to WORK outside the trailer but rest inside. You're not even going to load the first few times. You're only going to let them get their front foot/feet in then Whoa and back out. The whole point is that they'd rather be inside than outside. Their natural curiosity will help here.

Here's the principle. Lunge in small circles at the open door of the trailer. Now, you have to be able to practice, WHOA, a turn back and a send. 

I lunge to my left, that way, when I get ready to SEND into the trailer, I'm in position to just point. Lunge, lunge lunge. Might be 3 minutes, might be 10. When their attention is between YOU and the TRAILER, that is their whole world. When he comes around SEND toward the trailer. Don't expect much. If he at least LOOKS INSIDE that's good. When his attention wanders from the trailer (about 3 seconds) off you go lunging again. When his attention is on the trailer SEND in. This could take twice or ten times. The important thing is, when he's ready to load, you're going to stop him before he's all the way in. Let him stand there and look around, then back out and do it again.

When I was doing this with my big "trailer trauma" paint, he would stop at the opening to the trailer. As long as he was looking/sniffing INSIDE I let him rest there. As soon as his attention wandered to the grass off we went again. Before long he was ready to step in. Just 2 feet, look around and back out. Lunge again. A little more in, Lunge again. I think you probably see the point. Now, all I do is walk up to a trailer and they step in. If its an un-known trailer, I let them stand and smell for a few seconds. A couple clucks and in they go. I use the verbal cue "load up". Now they know what I expect.

It's imperative that you're calm and relaxed. They can't feel rushed but pressure is good. The man that taught me said, bring some water and a lunch. You might be there awhile. 

If they're really reluctant, don't even load. You're goal is to get them to touch it and look inside and smell around. If that's all you can do that day, that's ok. (I really recommend finishing the lesson if you possibly can though) Do it again tomorrow and ask for just a little more. The point is, they have to trust you and know that it's much better inside that outside.

BTW, treats are not acceptable here. They have to get in because YOU, herd leader, asked them to.

I've looked around for YouTube videos and there are so many. I don't like the ones that allow the horse to walk during the lunge. Walking is not work for them. WORK them in the small circle.

Really hope this makes some sense. I'll keep perusing the YouTube videos. If I find one that I like I'll try to post a link.

In the meantime, it sounds like everyone has had a busy day! I've got a storm coming in so I better go take care of some things.


----------



## Eole

TJ, great lesson. Janice is a fine teacher, the way she adds challenges, but ones you can succeed. Good job.

Blue, thanks, it makes sense. I've done this before, but my arabian can lunge forever rather than hop on the trailer, so I'd better have a lot of time and patience.
I'll get the trailer out tomorrow to do some practice loading.


----------



## Happy Place

Tomorrow is the big day. First interview is at 11, second one is at 1:30. There is an hour drive between the two. Most often the interview is an hour or less. Boy oh boy I hope the first interview sticks to an hour! Wish me luck, say a prayer and I will report back tomorrow.

As for horse stuff, I picked up a really nice bridle, lunge line and some standing wraps today. Great deal from a nice girl. Only thing I have to fix is that the cheek pieces are sewn around a pelham bit. I can either have a shoe repair take it apart and sew in a snaffle or buy new cheek pieces. I found cheek pieces for under $20.00, so I think I will go that way. Hope I can get a decent color match.

I have to try to get some sleep so I can give my best at the interviews. Gnight!


----------



## Blue

Happy, good luck. I'll be sending lots of positive energy all day! So excited for you.

Eole, if they're able to lunge forever, then up the pressure. They should be working up a sweat. Throw in a few roll backs if you need too. Some horses can zone out and just trot along for days. In that case, using your body language really pressure them to step it up. I had a little palomino that was that way. Hours he could go and wouldnt' get in the **** trailer. It was hot and I was almost in tears. We were out on a trail ride and I needed to get home. I finally took a deep breath, really tightened that circle and got pretty aggressive in my body language. He was in that trailer in about 4 minutes. Remember, you're not causing them pain, you're just making it more comfortable inside.


----------



## Stan

Called in and saw Stella today she is the horse Bugs had replaced. Stella also went through a time she would not load and it caused me many hours of stress. When I sold her I had managed to get her loading again but my method is a little different I would not lunge to much. If her attitude was holding her head high and her shoulder was in line with mine, she felt she was the boss and that was the first hurdle to overcome.
One what that worked was to get the feed bucket with her favoured food and place it between my legs and then fend her off until she stood waiting then I would give her permission to eat. Wait until she was getting into it then chase her away again. if you try this be on your guard because they can chuck a tantrum. When she was quiet I would allow her to eat again. I would move to the rear and check if she was watching me if so I left her alone if she ignored me I would chase her off the food again and repeat until she recognised me as the boss. Takes about 5 minutes.

I did the same to Bugs and boy can he play up he stomps his feet, shakes his head, but in the end like all good gelding do he caved in. Then I take them back to the float once the head has come down and they are not trying to stand over me or shoulder me.

I lead them to the float ramp and drive them on from behind but with me standing on the other side of the ramp. And just work it until they get further and further in. I also if they refuse make them walk over the ramp a couple of times.

The one thing I learned was have a sandwich and a flask of tea because what ever happens you have to leave the lesson on your terms not the horses in that I mean if the horse gets in then backs out in it goes until I ask it to come out. Or any part of the way in. The lesson has to be finished on my terms not the horse.

So Nickers secure the float so it cant rock and leave the ramp down and practice. If you remember back Bugs went through refusing which came out of the blue. I left the ramp down and his bucket of food inside. Funny how the bucket used to get emptied when I was not around but what that told me was he was not having issues with the float he was trying it on. And yes if the space was to small that will effect how one would react.

Stella went through it again with the new owner but now self loads again The mind of a horse just like a W---- always changing:shock::lol::lol:

Dogs and similar animals a .22 will do the job but the shot would need to be a good one, and with good powered ammo. But its easy to miss. A bigger cal gun would be better giving options for bigger game. The one can start saving the shells and do re-loads cutting the cost of a bullet. 

Now as for the wild chickens that's an easy one to fix. First a large plastic funnel with the funnel spout cut off. Nail that to a wooden plank and stand it up. Now for catching the wild chickens or birds. Get some raisins and put a little slit in them Place a piece of a sleeping pill in the raisin and sprinkle around for the birds. Later that night go to where the trees are and shake them. The birds will fall out and remain asleep. 

Carrying by the legs put them head down into the funnel which will close their wings up and stop them from flapping in case they wake. Their heads will now protrude from the bottom of the funnel. Take an axe and bobs your uncle, heads off, and the chook was asleep throughout the operation. 

Cooking: Only cook the chooks for the evening meal and do not give to those that have to drive. Remember the sleeping pill.

Scope, I Use a redfield they are reasonably priced and robust. 

Cheers all


----------



## Blue

Stan, I've used that bucket of feed method when I bring in a new horse. take them out to the pasture and set the bucket down. They're watchful of a new human anyway. Calmly and gently keep them out of the feed for a few minutes until their head comes down and they start "thinking". I still do it with my grey mare every now and then. I just try not to use any type of feed or treats when trailer loading. In their head I want that to be two different things.

Giving the chickens sleeping pills? :clap: Haha, I wish I'd known about that when I was young and had to be the one to catch the stupid things! Of course that was so many years ago, nobody used sleeping pills. Every house had a bottle of whisky though!:grin:


----------



## Roadyy

I have used the lunge method on mine with the straight load trailer and it worked for Doc, but not for Trusty or Little Man. I have found that with Little Man it is a constant battle for leadership because he will agree to do what he doesn't want to do only after throwing a huge battle first, every time. Trusty will load in a slant load where he sees plenty of space, but the dark narrow straight load scares him into shaking.


TJ, congratulations on commanding the leadership with Fire. Hope you got the side arm cleaned and laundry folded. Be safe today and look forward to your report in the morning. Oh, and as for the gate, I have done that after telling myself to latch the gate. Walked over to it and couldn't remember what I went to the gate for while it was standing wide open in front of me. I walk through it and close it then remember I was wanting to latch it so had to walk back out of the gate and latch it. It's called a brain fart. We all get them..lol Be thankful for them or they would stay in there and cause us to have crap for brains.

HP, I will be watching this thread with anticipation of your post telling us how good both interviews went. Hopefully you will be able to have both places biding for your employment.

Stan, glad you are getting rain and hope it is able to put enough water in the ground to be good for the summer growth. How was Stella?


Natie, my daughter caught one of the babies and I could have caught the one on the belly mower, but have never had luck with wild born rabbits surviving captivity so I made her turn it loose. I think they were old enough to be winged as they were running a fair piece from any signs of momma. 

I took the three teen girls out to the barn yesterday evening to bath the horses. I do not know why I decided to punish myself in such a way, but made up for it on the way home. Trying to explain to them how to start from the top and work your way down was hard to do when they aren't paying attention. Was only able to get Doc bathed with all the slow movements so they didn't hurt him. The guy had his muzzle almost on the ground from the attention and started to drop. I don't think was hurting him.lol

On the way home the girl from the neighborhood( has been at my house since Friday) asked if she could spend the night AGAIN. So she called her mom and just about the time of mom answering we went through, what I can only imagine was a swamp gas pocket because of the stinch. I began blaming her for it while she was on the phone with her mother. The other two were hysterically laughing and started blaming her while holding nose. Calling her rude for dumping such rank *Girl Gas* in my car. I could hear her mother laugh in between car filled laughter. It was hilarious!!! She swears it was a sewer plant causing the smell. I told her there are no sewer plants any where around where we are. I enjoyed that incredibly.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roaddy, what a funy story! LOL

BLUE, your method is something similar I had read about...basically make them work so they think the trailer is the place to rest...b/c horses are basically lazy and would rather stand.:lol: So I was on the right page with what I did.

Jay doesn't lunge, and every time I would attempt t make him go in a circle he would face me...that is what he knows. So I thought....OK then, you'll move your feet by backing up! So that is what I did...we backed up, swung his haunches this way and that...and guess what...we were facing the trailer!:shock: He would walk small steps towards the trailer and I would praise. He would stop....more backing up! After an hour, and lots of sweating on my part, he did go in. I did give him a treat once he was in. I wasn't going to stop until he was in, I will tell you that!

ON the way home, I had him right up to the trailer, M clappaed her hands behind him and in he went. 


I also read recently that a few good rides will override the memories of the bad ride....hoping so. Will try to get some opportunities to practice!

Not much going on here, just more time out at school prepping.

Positive thoughts please this way too...I just sent my email proposal to my super in regards to my coauthor visiting. My intiuition says she won't go for
it...but maybe the power of all your thoughts could help?!?!?! I sent an email, b/c she intimidates me a bit, and when I am nervous....my brain freezes...I am a way better writer than speaker, so I hope I got my sales pitch across! LOL


HP, GOOD LUCK TODAY! Knockem' alive!!!!


TJ, those brain freezes happen to all of us! Especially if we are tired or nervous, overwhelmed, etc. It's a normal function. For me...I can be talking away to someone, realize they are listening (many people don't _really _listen) and that makes me nervous and I go totally blank.:shock: Now that is embarrassing. I have learned while teaching adults, as that is scary, to kinda go inside my own head...I almost zone out while I speak....and zone the audience out completely. Then I don't loose my thinking.

Eole, that picture you shared should be a postcard!

Koolio, I love your living room! Cozy! Are those Breyer horses? I was looking at Guy McLean's Breyer horse. I guess they are discontinueing them...considered buying it since I am such a fan...but then thought....:? should I really spend the $$$$$

All that talk about depression...and Robin Williams fell silent b/c of it. What a sad, sad thing. Loved that guy. 

Postitive thoughts please, I would SO love for the opportunity of my coauthor's visit!!!!! The BEST part....if he visits....he wants to ride a HORSE!:happydance:Yep, he sees me posting on FB and I talk about all I learn from them, so he wants to see what it is all about! Now that is a man! LOL

Have a wonderful day everyone!

RIDE STRONG!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, how did you get those teens to do the work? Amazing. Pictures?

On the subject of trailer loading. I've had two that the lunging system was useless with. One is my old bay. I guess it depends on WHY they don't want to load. This guy had no problem with the trailer. He really would get in, check out the manger, then hop right back out again. He, like yours, just had control issues. Hate to admit, but what I did was get a 30' really strong lead rope. Run it from his halter all the way up through the trailer window, a half hitch around both of the tie rings on the outside and then a really good pair of gloves. I'd go to send him in while taking up the slack in the rope. Every time he wanted to back up I just held him. Didn't haul him in, just didn't let him out. It was all a big game to him. I only had to win it twice, then he was fine. Of course after that, he just moved on to another game! That silly horse has been 20 years of one game after another, but I love him.

The other horse I had to use this method on, had control issues as well. He just wasn't as friendly or as smart as the other. In the end I only had to have the rope out so he believed it. 

I know the professionals really frown on that method, but I'm a firm believer that not all methods work on all horses. You have to tailor your ingenuity to them. I think it's Clinton Anderson that said "As gently as possible, as firmly as necessary"? I really believe that.

Well, I should be out riding, but to tell you the truth I'm a little burned out with the whole sweating thing. Think I'll get my outside chores done and come in to clean out a spare room. Plus I cut my little pinky on a cheese grater yesterday and it really hurts!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, good job! I'm just lazy and like to lunge. It's less work. Sometime practice lunging AWAY from the trailer, just for fun. And you're right. 1 or 2 good rides changes their whole attitude. They remember the LAST thing that happened.

Lots of good energy coming to you for your proposal! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Carrying by the legs put them head down into the funnel which will close their wings up and stop them from flapping in case they wake. Their heads will now protrude from the bottom of the funnel. Take an axe and bobs your uncle, heads off, and the chook was asleep throughout the operation.
> 
> Cooking: Only cook the chooks for the evening meal and do not give to those that have to drive. Remember the sleeping pill.
> 
> Scope, I Use a redfield they are reasonably priced and robust.
> 
> Cheers all


Stan

You are hilarious:rofl::rofl::rofl: The funnel and board is an idea I am pondering over

Checked into the Redfield 67080 and 90. The 67080 is more for woodlots thickets and dark timber, while the 67090 is for a variety of terrains. I found a site that had help videos so I took the time to learn a little. Redfield also has a Ring and base 47327 with a see thru. I don't know if that would be a good option to have. But, you could look at something close up as well as at a distance. That yote came up to around 100 ft of the house. Thanx for the help and info. I agree with you that 30-30 would not be overkill and would serve more purposes.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well and doing good. 

Blue I really understand about the burn out re the sweating, especially coupled with high humidity. I think that's what wears on me more than anything. 

HP Extra prayers and hope everything turns out in your favor on the interviews. You will do great Be careful driving to and fro. Can't have you in an accident at this point. Please chime in and let us know something as soon as possible.

MR Kudos for you staying with a bucking horse under siege by hornets. I guess they are testy this time of the summer. I had a nest around the barn last year and every day one would pop me. No reason:shock:

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay cool and don't melt. 

God bless and keep you all


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! I hope everyone's day is starting out beautifully.

HappyPlace - I am sending positive thoughts and good wishes your way today. I hope you get your choice of jobs. 

Roadyy - funny story with the girls. Teenagers can be so much fun.

Eole - beautiful picture! It looks like you have lots of lovely places to enjoy your new bike. When it cools down, I think I will take DS out to go biking.

Stan - it is good to hear Stella is doing well. How is Bugs?

Nicker - good luck on getting the admin to approve having your coauthor come. I have been prepping my materials for school as teachers go back on the 2th. I did find a box of classroom decorations I forgot I had. Some of the bulletin board borders were not even opened. Woo Hoo!

TJ - everyone has those moments, so don't worry yourself much about the gate. It sounds like your riding is coming along well. I am so happy for you!

Regarding trailering, I am guilty of using food. We have a straight haul and the horses have load themselves. I always have a little bit of horse crunch in the manger for them and 3 of 4 walk right in. Unfortunately, we had to train Cheeky Pony to load when she had a broken leg, so lunging outside the trailer wasn't an option. It was also late winter and very icy, so we had to use food and keep things quiet. She is a horse that the more you push, the more upset she gets and the more dangerous she becomes. She has to be asked nicely to do almost everything, but when she is, she responds well.
The work outside the trailer method did work OK for my friends gelding, but took a lot of time. He mostly needed to know we were serious out getting him. He is also an Arab with more stamina than I could ever have. I find Arabs in particular can be very difficult horses to tire out. I think it is more the boredom of repeated circles that motivates them to go in the trailer for something different,
One thing I did find however, is that once the horses were trailered someplace interesting (to go trail riding) they got much better about getting in. I think they learn that the trailer means going somewhere fun.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, Do not back him up. I made that mistake and quickly realized that is what he wants. To back away from the trailer so he will back all day long if that is what you want to do as long as it is backing. 

Forward motion is the goal you want as he will not be backing into the trailer. If he is just spinning out his rear to face you when you push him to lunge then you need to back up a step in his training as that is where the hole is. He does not know how to lunge so you have to teach him. Walk him in tight circles with your elbow out to keep the distance then stretch out your arm for distance, then the carrot stick handle and so on. Picking up speed to train him how to stay that distance off of you. Then you have to learn how to push him by holding out your left arm with lunge line and walking at the front of his back leg. Do not turn your body to walk along side him as that will get ahead of him and causes him to stop. As long as you are facing the last rib or haunch then that is pushing him. Use the carrot stick to keep him moving by doing simple circles in the air and popping the ground lightly as he attempts to stop and face you. If he spins to face you then keep pushing by popping the ground hard with the whip and he will turn to walk away again, but never back up as that is a sign of him pushing you. The first few times he may actually try to back away from you and the fear of the whip noise, but keep working it. When he does it right for one complete circle then bring him in to you and rub him all over with the carrot stick. This will reinforce that the whip is a tool and not a punishment. Then send him out to lunge again.


That is how is was taught to me and has proven very successful even with Trusty who is afraid of every new thing he encountered.


Do not let the thought of his past and any abuse he may have had stop you or make you go lightly. He does not respect that aspect of thinking and will not do better because you are being *nice* to him while training him. Doesn't mean to beat him or be stern, just in control of everything he is allowed to do so he looks to you for answers.

And stay calm even during frustrating moments. If you feel it getting away then quickly change to an exercise you both do very well before stopping for a mental break. Collect yourself and go at it again. Always stop any lesson, long or short on a positive lesson.


----------



## Blue

And there ya go! Tailer your method to their mindset and conditions. Use what works!


----------



## tjtalon

happy place said:


> tomorrow is the big day. First interview is at 11, second one is at 1:30. There is an hour drive between the two. Most often the interview is an hour or less. Boy oh boy i hope the first interview sticks to an hour! Wish me luck, say a prayer and i will report back tomorrow.
> 
> As for horse stuff, i picked up a really nice bridle, lunge line and some standing wraps today. Great deal from a nice girl. Only thing i have to fix is that the cheek pieces are sewn around a pelham bit. I can either have a shoe repair take it apart and sew in a snaffle or buy new cheek pieces. I found cheek pieces for under $20.00, so i think i will go that way. Hope i can get a decent color match.
> 
> I have to try to get some sleep so i can give my best at the interviews. Gnight!


good luck< happy place!:d


----------



## tjtalon

Have to get in the shower & get ready for work, but had to check in here first! (priorities, after all...!)

Have read w/much interest the trailering stories. Mind-boggling, for me anyway. Kudos to all you guys!

Again, HP, good luck today. Hope the perfect job lands in your lap.

Nicker, fingers way crossed for your coauthor visit. Sounds like an opportunity that your school wouldn't want to miss.

Rick, fun stories! Glad the bunny didn't get munched in the mower.

Better go now...have a good day, all.


----------



## Blue

OMG! I now remember why I always waited for help to change a tire! I had 2 bad tires on my horse trailer. Too bad to drive it to the tire place so they had to be jacked up and removed to take them in. Of course there was one on each side.:-x For a couple of days I kept hinting to husband. "really need to get those tires off" hint, hint. :wink: He wasn't falling for it, and I wanted my trailer back on the road. So, *I* removed them. Even when I went looking for him to ask where his jack stands were, he still didn't get the hint!:twisted: Took them to Discount, got them replaced and brought them home. This morning I didn't even bother waiting to hint hint again. I got them back on myself. They're so heavy! But they're back on. :clap: On one side I think I put the jack too far underneath. I got it to release the trailer back down, but can't get it pulled out. Hoping it's ok to gently ease forward and drive off it. 

Sometimes I really miss having my son at home!:hug:


----------



## tjtalon

I feel better about the brain-freeze thing...thanks!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, hopefully you have a cinder block laying around. Jack trailer back up and put cinder block under frame then release jack. Reset jack in appropriate location so that it can be removed and jack back up to remove cinder block.


Terry, have a great fay at work.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy not sure if that will help. The problem is when I jacked it up the ground was soft and of course the jack sunk in a little bit. Now, with the tire on I can't seem to reach it to get a good enough grip to pull it out of the mud. Guess I should have put a plank or something under it first right? Duh! Hindsight. A little later I'll go out and see if I can reach it with a hay hook. That may give me enough leverage to pry it loose.

I did text my son and told him what I did "all by myself!" He feels bad now.  Serves him right for growing up and moving out huh?:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue First of all, use wheel chocks to stabilize the trailer. Is there a neighbor around that has a tractor with a front end loader or heavy piece of equip like a back hoe? That can be used to raise the trailer by the tongue. Another thing you could do is get a couple of scrape pieces of a 1 x 12 or 1 x 6 to place another jack on to raise the trailer higher. You could then place a board under the 1st jack to keep it ground worthy. This is a little dangerous. So proceed with caution. The tractor would be a better thing to try. Another thing to try is to place a board under the trailer where you raise it to take it loose from the truck. It might raise it high enough to free up the jack. Again use a board and be carefule! You can add height by adding cement blocks or anything to raise the height of the trailer. Use wheel chocks!!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

Whatever, you decide, be sure to stabilize the trailer so it will not roll. Wheel chocks can be anything from the manufacture type to a rock. Just make sure whatever you use will stabilize the trailer when you raise it up so it will not roll out of control


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...checking in from work for a moment. Shhhhh...don't tell. (I just need a break because I am in the middle of spreadsheet torture)

Happy Place....been thinking about you today. Can't wait t hear how the interviews went.

Growing more concerned about Ccg each day.


----------



## Blue

Spreadsheets!!! Ugh! 

Thanks Ellen. The problem though, is my reach. It's actually free of the trailer. Trailer is all good. I placed it too far toward the center of the trailer which I could reach without the tire in place. Didn't think far enough ahead that the tire would be in my way to get to the jack when I was finished! Lol. At any rate I just need a few more inches reach in my arm. That's why I thought of the hay hook to reach it and drag it to me. But now it's raining and I'm cleaning out closets. Wow! I'm actually on a "throw it out" binge!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

sorry about the drama. I just wanted to make sure you were safe. Hope it works out ok. Be careful.


----------



## Blue

No drama Ellen. It's nice to be concerned for others safety.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR Kudos for you staying with a bucking horse under siege by hornets. I guess they are testy this time of the summer. I had a nest around the barn last year and every day one would pop me. No reason:shock:


We avoided the hornet nest, the ground bees are what killed us.
My daughter thought I was running, she turned around and noticed all the bucking.
I think all the lumps have gone done by now, since Sunday.
Bees are worse in November, I think they know the season is ending.
My poor horse, he is a trooper!

Robin Williams







What a shame, he was quite the character.








Ellen: Effective critter management.








Corgi: I love spreadsheets, Excel is your friend.

Trailer Loading:
Let's just say I have heard some pretty wild stories, don't believe them all.
I always take 4 horses, whenever there was a new one they just followed suit.
Kind of follow the leader, use an easy loader to show them the way.
My horse actually leaps in and out of the trailer, enjoys every trip.
He has always been that way since I purchased him.


----------



## Happy Place

The interviews went well, now it's just the wait. The first one felt really good. The second one went just as well, but I felt better at the first school. Either way, I will know by Thursday evening. It's gonna be a long couple of days!

I am hopeful.


----------



## Blue

We're with you Happy!


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider;
Ellen: Effective critter management.
[ATTACH said:


> 497218[/ATTACH]
> .


MR That's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider;
Ellen: Effective critter management.
[ATTACH said:


> 497218[/ATTACH]


MR That's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## corgi

Happy Place said:


> The interviews went well, now it's just the wait. The first one felt really good. The second one went just as well, but I felt better at the first school. Either way, I will know by Thursday evening. It's gonna be a long couple of days!
> 
> I am hopeful.


Yes, the waiting is the worst part. Glad it went well!

MR- Spreadsheets give me a headache. You are welcome to them.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG, to make a long story short...the girls' weekend is a GO! And it's a over-nighter!!!!

MR, what do I TAKE???? I've never done this before! :shock: Help!

We will get there Thursday, ride that afternoon, and then ride again Friday morning.


----------



## corgi

Tj- I meant to comment earlier, but good for you for even agreeing to get on the new horse. Look at how far you have come. You knew he could be a problem but you got on anyway..and handled him! Woohoo!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> OMG, to make a long story short...the girls' weekend is a GO! And it's a over-nighter!!!!
> 
> MR, what do I TAKE???? I've never done this before! :shock: Help!
> 
> We will get there Thursday, ride that afternoon, and then ride again Friday morning.


Easy with the OMG NM.
Does your horse highline?
I do not like to tie to the trailer for an overnight although many do.
For 1 horse less than 24 hours take a bail of hay and skip the grain for this trip.
Many take horses off grain for overnighters say it makes them hot.
I feed grain on trips but first time keep it stress free for you.

When, this weekend? This weekend?
Some quick highline examples I found on the web.














I don't recommend tying a hay sack to the line.
It is heavy, stretches line and horses are supposed to eat from the ground.
Water, is it available or must you bring it? 5 or 6 gallon jug and bucket should work.

Highline 3/8" rope, Harbor Freight/Tractor Supply 100', and a ratchet strap to tighten, 8 bucks???
You can tie a knot in the middle between two trees, use safety knot and lead rope for horse.
Tie horse tight enough that line above his head stretches some to reach the ground.
Don't want them to get a foot over the lead rope.

Feed a flake at a time or they pee it up or waist it.
Offer water pouring from large container to their bucket.
If other people grain just bring small amount to fake them out.

Just what I could think of quickly.
If you have questions please ask I can provide an answer I'm sure.
I have been doing this for quite some time. 

I am happy for you, exciting and fun this can be.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM:
Your accommodations shall be?
I have been sleeping on a cot outside, Wife and daughter have been tying up hammocks since it's warm out.
Cooler weather we use air mattress in the horse trailer, and electric blanket.
I don't like a tent on the ground, loose horse and getting trampled is not good.

We often campfire close to the horses but try not to smoke them out.
They have not seemed to mind this.

Is there electric where you will be camping?
The ultimate dinner can be made in a crockpot, chill it in your cooler.
Before you ride turn it on, precook at home let in warm while you ride?

Just some more thoughts NM.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- I meant to comment earlier, but good for you for even agreeing to get on the new horse. Look at how far you have come. You knew he could be a problem but you got on anyway..and handled him! Woohoo!


Thanks, Ladona! I know Fire's mind just a tiny bit, from being around his shenanigans when trying to muck, know he's intelligent & has to always be thinking of something (who knows WHAT), & that he's a one-woman mustang (Janice's). So...I did look askance at him, w/Janice's "get up there & do that, but know what you're on" (my first question was "does he buck?!". No, that was good). But, w/your comment, I realized that I wasn't AFRAID. Wow. Hadn't realized that at the time! Janice said the fact that he did what I wanted, for even that very short time, showed I HAVE learned (plus, his mind was okay at the time, Janice said). To that I replied that well, he's been around me every week for over a year, so I wasn't a stranger, & she said that that didn't matter. That little lesson is still sinking in...& thank you! My "monday" today @ work put me back into a hole, now thinking again of my lesson(s) just pulled me right out of it. Whew. Lifeline=Horse:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

Nicker - exciting news about your girls weekend! It sounds like fun!

Happy Place - I am glad to hear the interviews went well. I have my fingers cross that you get to choose which job.

Ellen - please be careful jacking up the trailer and make sure everything is secure so nobody gets flattened.

DH, DS and I went to a movie tonight so I didn't get the horses blanketed as early. When I went out to blanket when we got home, the mosquitoes were awful! The poor horses couldn't stay still for me to put on the fly sheets, never mind fasten the buckles and I was inhaling mosquitoes in my nose with every breath. Needless to say, we put them in the barn, which is tricky with 3 horses and 2 stalls. Sally and Koolio are in a stall together. They are joined at the hip anyways, so hopefully they will be fine until morning. Once I got everyone in and settled, they seemed pretty good. Poor Koolio is covered from head to tail in mosquito bites, to the point I am worried about him having a reaction. I'll check on him before bed again.
It is also dreadfully hot and humid. We topped 30 degrees celcius today (almost 90 F) with 70% humidity. Between the heat, the humidity and the mosquitoes it is rather uncomfortable for all living creatures, especially the horses. I am looking forward to frost!
I hope everyone had a good day. Night all!


----------



## SueC

Hey all

Just some pretty photos for you all today!  Recent harbour walk.




















The others in the set can be viewed by clicking on the hyperlink in my signature.

Have a brilliant day all! :wave:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> You are hilarious:rofl::rofl::rofl: The funnel and board is an idea I am pondering over
> 
> Checked into the Redfield 67080 and 90. The 67080 is more for woodlots thickets and dark timber, while the 67090 is for a variety of terrains. I found a site that had help videos so I took the time to learn a little. Redfield also has a Ring and base 47327 with a see thru. I don't know if that would be a good option to have. But, you could look at something close up as well as at a distance. That yote came up to around 100 ft of the house. Thanx for the help and info. I agree with you that 30-30 would not be overkill and would serve more purposes.


 
The sleeping pill really works. Ask SWMBO she often slips one into my evening cuppa tea and I'm out to it in the lazyboy. I wonder where she goes while I'm snoring:shock: At least she has not taken my head off.:lol::lol:

Rick Stella is doing fine her new owner really loves her and Stella is responding She still plays games but that's Stella.
For those that have not met Stella
she is the one on the left and the cute one is Bugs


----------



## Roadyy

HP, congratulations on positive interviews. Hopefully the days will pass quickly for you. Like Tracey said, I hope you have the opportunity to choose the school you want so that you can way the pros and cons of each.

DW was able to apply for the vacant Field Trip Coordinator position that was finally posted. It pays 12 months instead of the 10 months on the bus, but is less per hour and works to still be more due to year round pay. That position is set salary and covers holidays so that is a plus. The position will be up for a 5 days then the interviews will start.

MN17, whooopieeeee. Glad you are able to go on the camping ride. What changed to allow you to go? I know you will have a blast!

MR, I had horses in Ms. before moving down here to Florida and all 7 of them would race me to the trailer and load as soon as I opened the gate, but someone else trained them. Now I am having to do the trainer so it makes a difference when time to load out to the trails. Once I get my trailer redone then I can park it out there and do the training. Til then I work then on loading as I get ops to trail ride off property.


Tracey, sorry you had such a bad time with the skeeters and hope the horses are none the worse for it after a night in the stalls. 

Ellen, every time we talk about popping rounds at the yotes I keep hearing a cajun voice in my head....CHOOTEM LIZ!!


Amber had her riding lesson last night and is learning to side pass. Doc has not done it in a long time if ever and they are finding it as very small steps. I will post the pics then post the video for your viewing pleasure. I apologize in advance for poor quality low light filming.


































Here is an updated pic of the Hens..










Here is a video of her working on side passing with Doc who she decided to ride this week in her lesson.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, glad your new job is going good and very glad to see you choosing to pop in with us when sneaking a break. Hopefully the spreadsheets don't harass you too much. How is your mom doing as I haven't seen an update in a few. Hope the rest of the troops are well.


Terry, she is right about the accomplishment of climbing on these horses known to be pills with new people. Fire would have had you into dry heeves a year ago just thinking about getting on. We are so very proud of you and still have the vision of where you will be this time next year in your riding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well....actually DH and i were planning our trip to camp this weekend when I got a FB message from the girls. i had planned on blowing them off b/c I hadne't heard anything....from the last message I got, I had thought the trip was like hours away...which I wouldn't do or couldnt' do...

WELL....spell check must have come into play in the first message b/c this little trip is only 30 minutes away from my house!:shock:  So once I found that out....I said GIDDY UP!

These ladies are very disorganized for this trip. I know what people food to bring.....I know from the first message they either picket or put the horses on the trailer at night. of course I don't think I want him on the trailer all night, although it is open like a stock trailer, he could move around....but that was also where I was going to sleep!:shock: If they have room on the picket, I would put him there....and I know he stands at the trailer....

All this not knowing is freaking me out!:shock: i am an *over*planner!!! The not knowing is killing me.

Also, I thought about not staying over night....but I think I would like to sit around the fire and chat with these old and new friends. I have such respect for my riding instructor (former), she helped me through a lot as a teen. I would like that time with her.

I can easily pack for myself since we camp...and i think I remember how to pack for the horse for long horse shows....but WHERE he will go and WILL he load is making me anxious too.:-x

i wanted this...and i want it to be fun! I need to TALK to someone on the phone. They are so hard to get a hold of....I"ll get there.

planned on going into school again today....but packing for the horsey trip and the trip to camp....we will leave for camp Friday when I get back ffrom horseback riding. The 'girls' are planning on riding ATVs on Saturday! So.....I guess I won't go and shuffle papers around today. Dang!:lol::wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Amber is doing so good. Side passing! That girl is going to be a real equestrian in no time. I just wonder if my going to a riding instructor would be a good idea. It would offer a change of scenery for the moment. Sometimes that can be just what the doctor ordered.

Your hens are beautiful. I think they are the same age as my little girls. I was trying to remember when I got em. I am guessing they are around 3 or 4 months old. ???

Yea, coyotes CHOOT EM LUZ:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, data is not my cup of tea...curriculum development, yep I love it! Sick mind huh? LOL

HP, happy to hear your interviews went so well. Best of luck and hope you get to CHOOSE! Whoa! That would be great!

Speaking of jobs.....last Friday when I was at school late, another teacher passed by my room several times w/o speaking. AND when she was in her room, she had the door closed...that's the short of it....it made me suspicious. so Monday, i wondered....had she avoided me b/c she was packing her things? It was late, she probably didn't expect anyone to be there....so I went snooping....no personal effects in her room. Found out yesterday....yep, she took a job elsewhere!:shock: We are less than two weeks out from sttarting!:shock: This should be interesting......

Koolio, I watched a survival show using horses and he also had those problems with mosquitos. OH MY! do they leave tiny bumps? Jay has tiny little bumps on his neck. Cant figure out what they are from, unless mosquitos.

MR, thanks for the advice. I was told what food to bring, so that is all good.  I can either sleep in the dressing/tack rroom or the back of the trailer. Have more leg room in the back, as i am so tall.:? I am not sure if I am equipped knowledge wise for making a picket.....the trip is tomorrow!

TJ, everyone is right. You've cme a long way. To jump on a new horse w/o thought....you are becoming quite a horse woman!!

OK, I'm going to go make some phone calls. Try to get answers to ease my anxiety.

Talk later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, phew! Just got off the phone. Feel so much better!

Now off to feed, shop and pack! WOOHOO!!!:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Viewing Roaddy's post gave me an idea. I would like to get everybody's opinion that wants to give one. I am still having problems with depression and can't seem to shake it. Sometimes changing the scenery can help. Seeing how good Amber is doing made me start thinking about some formal riding instruction. It would be different and it would not only maybe help me, but Red as well. Especially if we learned together. So, that brings on the need for some feedback. What do ya think? How do you find a certified (for real) instructor? etc.

HP Glad your interview went so well. Sounds like you are getting ready to proceed into a new career move. I am so happy. I have the feeling that there is not doubt about you getting the one you want.

Nickers I was reading your post and couldn't help but feel your excitement about your overniter with Jay. You go Girl. The only problem is, once you've gone you will be hooked. Then there will be no stopping you. I don't know where you live, but if you are anywhere near Tenn/Ky then you must go to land between the lakes horse camp (wrangler's campground) one day. Oh I have wonderful memories of that place:lol::lol::lol:

Well, yall tell me what you think about me and Red going to riding school. I really need a change to break this hold the D got on me. Robin Williams taking his life was so sad and he seemed to have so much to live for. Money and assets just don't make people happy. I really think I can make adjustments with my budget to pay for the lessons.

Have a good day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think that taking riding lessons is an excellent idea. I have taken them on and off, and I always learn and it is fun. I would ask my vet, my farrier, and the feed store about instructors.


----------



## Roadyy

I am paying $40 an hour for Amber's lessons and could drop to $30 if I paid for a month at a time. I have not done that because of the few times one of us has had to cancel and it may be 2 or 3 weeks before the next lesson. I know its not a good excuse to spend an extra $10, but I also know the coach's situation and find it is a small way of me helping her with an extra $10 a week, $20 when having two students like last week.

For my advice I will say go for it and you do not have to stay with the first coach you try. Ask Terry as Janice was not her first coach, but will likely be her last with how comfy she is with her. Explain to the coach what it is you are seeking out of the lessons and have them evaluate where you are by watching you ride. Just ride him how you always do so they get an honest look at how you ride and can give you their opinion on what they will do to get you to your goal.

Just keep in mind that you may have to go through several before finding a coach you mesh with.


----------



## Blue

I'll second that! Who couldn't benefit from riding instruction? Another place to look is your vet? I've been riding most of my life, but once a year I still sign up for something. Go for it!


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I think finding a riding instructor is a grand idea! Ask around at the local feed / tack store. It is a good idea to watch some instructors teach a lesson to see if their style and skill level is a good fit for you. Anyone can provide instruction without certification so it is best to watch. Even certifications vary as there are lots of meaningless "certificates" out there. We have the Equine Canada Coach certification system that is quite good and supported by the FEI. Do you have something similar there?
I also recommend setting some goals for yourself and your horse. Maybe aim to ride in a small show down the road, or learn to jump, ride western dressage, try team penning, or something different you have not done before. A clear goal will help you find the best instructor for you and it will give you some focus. I think seeing your own progress will also help with your depression. Some other options may also be to join a local riding club and / or take some weekend clinics to sample a few different things. There are so many ways to enjoy riding, it I find the best are those where you can also enjoy the company of new friends.
Last year I did a weekend eventing clinic. My intent was to focus on dressage, but I ended up doing two days of jumping and only one day of dressage and loved it. Jumping isn't my "thing" but I was proud of myself that I tried something new. 

Let us all know what you find. As Roadyy said, you don't have to stay with the first instructor you find.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, definitely do take some lessons! It's a great pick me up and will force some interaction that you probably could use :wink: Asking your vet or farrier is a really good idea. Another option is to look for shows in the area and go stand near the warm up rings. You get an idea of what the instructors are like under some stress!!

I met my coach when I was 14. She is one of my best friends, even though we have not seen each other in a couple of years. When I was showing regularly, she sent me to a couple shows with different coaches, just so I could get some perspective. Clinics are good too. my bucket list includes going to a natural horsmanship clinic with a big name clinician.

Nicker I can't wait to hear your camping stories! Take pictures and laugh a lot! As long as no one gets hurt, there is really no "wrong way". Remember that, relax and have fun!

I'm playing the waiting game. I check my phone every so often to make sure the volume is up and I have good signal! I think I am driving myself crazy and I need to just get busy and find a project to get done. 

I am soaking a pair or reins in oil right now. They are in decent shape but really dry and stiff. Hopefully some time in the oil with make them supple again. I guess I will go do laundry and clean out the chicken coop. That will keep me busy.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> For my advice I will say go for it and you do not have to stay with the first coach you try. Ask Terry as Janice was not her first coach, but will likely be her last with how comfy she is with her. Explain to the coach what it is you are seeking out of the lessons and have them evaluate where you are by watching you ride. Just ride him how you always do so they get an honest look at how you ride and can give you their opinion on what they will do to get you to your goal.
> 
> Just keep in mind that you may have to go through several before finding a coach you mesh with.


Ellen, I was thinking along this line, too. My first instructor (way back when,pre-crash) had me up on a horse, going thru the steps..but in my ignorance didn't know that I wasn't learning seat/balance/hands or any glimpse into horse behavior & she had no patience w/my sudden terror of the canter (in retrospect, I had no seat/balance. My body knew, my mind didn't). Hence, the crash. 


2nd instructor,last April, I chose because the (hunter/jumper) stable is 8 min from my apt. I knew then I just needed to learn to really ride. This lady wouldn't listen to where I was at, just another "get on this horse...walk, trot,next week canter then start jumps." Well, I was obviously in the wrong place & realized that English hunt-jump wasn't where I belonged either.

I got on comp & googled "Horse Riding Instructor for Older Women Denver Metro Area". Up came pages I didn't need but found a thing called "Thumbtack", an area for instructors looking for students in many different things. So, signed on, typed in heading as above, got 3 replies. I liked Janice's, as her self-description as I remember it (plus a list of her credentials): theapeutic riding instructor/adult clinics/"Conquer Your Fear"/Returning Women Riders (& something to the effect of "those w/issues re riding again".

I wrote to her, spelled out exactly where I'd been, where I was now after 10 years, what I wanted, a brief "intro" into the accident & attending deep fear/depression.

When I met w/Janice the first time, I went into more detail about the above, & said I wanted to learn to ride, really ride, get a good seat/balance, learn about horses..& just wanted to learn to canter so that if "something happened" I'd have the skill & knowledge to ride it out. She listened to every word, really listened. Then she walked me around her place, introduced me to the horses (now I know she was watching every nuance of my body language/demeanor, as if she was reading a horse...she's very very good at this..) When we got to Addie, she said "want to sit on him?" (There was a mounting block in his pen, was never there again. I realize now that she's set it up, just from intuning on me from my reply to her posting). That's when I sat on Addie, prayed he wouldn't move a muscle & wanted to barf (I'm lucky I didn't get killed in April at that other stable, because that was where I was at & the woman had me walking a mustang in a jockey position. Not good. Janice looked horrified when I told her that).

Anyway, you are an accomplished rider already. I think lessons for you & Red is a wonderful idea!! I related the above to tell you what I experianced w/instructors & reiterate Rick's comment to find the right instructor, one who will listen to you. If someone doesn't listen to you/hear you, walk away, don't waste your time & money.

I don't know if Thumbtack will be workable in your area, but it's another idea, along w/feedstores, etc. (I also prayed a lot, & knew by then to not bother w/the Yellow Pages or Craigslist). 

Hope this helps. You have a wonderful idea, go for it!


----------



## Happy Place

BTW- if I get my dream job and my luck holds out, I will be seriously looking to bring this boy home. Watch his video, he's a cute mover!

Splendid Season | New Vocations


----------



## Celeste

What a sweet looking boy!!


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place said:


> BTW- if I get my dream job and my luck holds out, I will be seriously looking to bring this boy home. Watch his video, he's a cute mover!
> 
> Splendid Season | New Vocations


I can't remember your riding level, but I noticed he has had mostly drive training more than saddle riding. Keep that in mind that he will likely have several holes in his training that you will have to address or have addressed.


----------



## tjtalon

ooops, Ellen, clarification: that 2nd instructor was April BEFORE last, not last April. Found Janice late May before last.


----------



## Happy Place

Yes Roaddy, he is still very green. I can handle that. I have ridden and shown hunters all my life. I also have a trainer at the barn I will keep him at that is willing to work with me when I need it. The adoption center is very careful in their placement. I will have long talks with his trainer to make sure we are a good fit. That is one of the things I like best about New Vocations.

Coops clean, laundry going.....still no calls LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I thought you had experience, but couldn't remember how much or in what discipline. Just mentioning for safety of our family here. Hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## tjtalon

popping in quickly again, as still have a little procrastination time before getting dressed for work (!)

Happy Place, sure hope you get your dream job! I watched the video of the horse you want...he sure is pretty. Hunter/jumpers & that discipline pretty much blows my mind..I just am in awe, really. I saved that video, 'tho, to watch for my own education: to watch the rider @ that walk & trot, & the manuvering of the cones. You gave me a little gift today & didn't even know it, lol!

Happy getting ready for the camping trip, Nicker! Sounds exciting, hope you have lots of fun!

Ok, have to get going. No falling into pits today, will try Attitude Adjustment (!)

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

HP Splendid Season is a beautiful boy. I am kinda partial to red horses (Red). Your big baby seems so accepting and agreeable. He will be a pleasure to you I am sure. What a sweetie:thumbsup:

Hey everybody, thanx for the feed back on riding lessons. There's not many instructors around here, but I think I might have found something. I am going tomorrow to watch training and lessons. They are experienced in gaited horses. Hopefully, I will feel good about the place. I really would like to do some local shows with gaited pleasure type classes.

Thanx again


----------



## Celeste

I just spent several hours organizing my lab. My students start classes Monday for fall semester. It is so much more organized that they will probably walk into the lab and be afraid that they have a different teacher. It really looks nice. It is hard to keep an anatomy lab pretty.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just peaking in......

Ellen I agree with the others, find and instructor! i have about 13 years of instruction under my belt. I mentioned earlier one of the ladies I'll be hanging with in the next couple days is my 'instructor'. She was and always will be my instructor. LOL

I had wanted to get some lessons from her....never did it this summer. maybe when we are together we can set up a time, now that I know my mom's vehicle can take me short jaunts! 

Maybe she can help me hone Jay's cross lateral skills I've been working on....and possibly teach me how to teach him to lunge.:wink:

Just about ready for both trips! just gotta pack clothes. it's going to be cool this weekend....I've got a sweatshirt on now, and packing a light coat!:shock: 

You know what will happen, we'll head back to school and it will sky rocket to 90s*. :-x

Later gators!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> I just spent several hours organizing my lab. My students start classes Monday for fall semester. It is so much more organized that they will probably walk into the lab and be afraid that they have a different teacher. It really looks nice. It is hard to keep an anatomy lab pretty.


I love the years I am super organized. Last year was not one of them....and I found out the hard way that with the amount of kiddos I have....I HAVE to be organized!:shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Nicker I can't wait to hear your camping stories! Take pictures and laugh a lot! As long as no one gets hurt, there is really no "wrong way". Remember that, relax and have fun!.


Thanks HP, I will keep that in my heart...along with BE THE LEADER of Jay!

Those little things help me keep my confidence in myself in new situations!:wink:

Thanks again!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Nickers I was reading your post and couldn't help but feel your excitement about your overniter with Jay. You go Girl. The only problem is, once you've gone you will be hooked. Then there will be no stopping you. I don't know where you live, but if you are anywhere near Tenn/Ky then you must go to land between the lakes horse camp (wrangler's campground) one day. Oh I have wonderful memories of that place:lol::lol::lol:


First Ellen: 
I think that some riding instruction would be a grand idea.
Changes everything up a bit, and sets new goals, change of scenery. 

NM:
*You will get hooked on this, serious warning here.* :shock:
Ellen is correct as stated above.
Even if this first trip doesn't go perfect you will know what to improve next time.
A 30 minute trip is also awesome, short and sweet.
How much land is there for you to ride on?


I have thought of riding instruction before.
We took two of my horses to a trainer once that provides instruction.

Shall we say this was an evaluation of my wife's horse.
He lunged and road the horse, had lots of complaints and said she was green.
This horse was bred at western pleasure QH breeder in Wisconsin.
Rode 2 hours by cowboys every other day.

My horse, no way , no how, period.
My trusty trail mount mind yall.

My SIL horse was stated as a danger and green.
She rides this horse for mounted police patrol.
It has also passed all of the police program requirements.

Him and his wife were very well acclaimed for training in our area.
I was not impressed, I really wanted to see him on my horse. 
I felt like he was spoon feeding the women a lot of rubbish and BS.

Beware of some instructors.
My wife compares them to therapists. I'll leave the rest of that alone.

No one can train you for trail riding, that is what I do.
Trail riding IMO is not to be taken lightly.
Every year we run into different things we may not have encountered before.
That heard leader and trust thing becomes very important here.

Sorry for the soapbox moment!


----------



## Northernstar

Stan said:


> The sleeping pill really works. Ask SWMBO she often slips one into my evening cuppa tea and I'm out to it in the lazyboy. I wonder where she goes while I'm snoring:shock: At least she has not taken my head off.:lol::lol:
> 
> Rick Stella is doing fine her new owner really loves her and Stella is responding She still plays games but that's Stella.
> For those that have not met Stella
> she is the one on the left and the cute one is Bugs
> View attachment 497362


 I had always admired how beautiful Stella is, and was going to ask about her, having no idea you no longer have her...


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just some pretty photos for you all today!  Recent harbour walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The others in the set can be viewed by clicking on the hyperlink in my signature.
> 
> Have a brilliant day all! :wave:


Just viewed the others as well-what a beautiful setting you have, and I love pelicans! There were many on the pier in FL (St Johns), and was neat to experience a bird species we do not have in MI...had to peek @ the house photos again...you guys are just doing tremendous work!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

MR You are right about being concerned about the qualification of these so called trainers. There are many good ones out there, but it's sometimes hard to pick the bad from the good. The instructor I am thinking about is pretty close and I am going to watch them do their thing tomorrow. I am hoping for the best and that it will not be a disappointment. 


NS I was about to drop you a person message. I hadn't seen you on the thread in a while and was getting worried. Hope everything's good with you.

Everybody have a good nite.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi, folks! There hasn't been a lot of time lately to be on the computer, (remember, 'The Lodge' only has a wired desk top! haha)

Have read what time allows....

HP, wonderful news about the interviews!! I see someone posted seeing a horse you might get, but don't know how many zillion pages back I need to go! Definitely post more though! 

Celeste, I was on for 2 seconds a few nights back, but no time to log in-I loved that you visited your father and sang some old time hymns with him! That is the 'stuff that life is made of'.... All of those hymns are timeless, and I have no doubt he was just elated over that 

Eole, Something about a bike and photos? I need to go back several pgs I think then! I thought of you the other day, and can't believe the irony. I'll share in a minute 

Ellen, I did see you were having a hard time for a while, and want you to know I remembered you in my prayers. So glad you're feeling better these days!! 

MR, DH and I were hiking and saw some horse ppl camping and were using a high line very similar-what a safe and excellent idea!  *Re Robin Williams: "Oh captain, my captain" is one of my favorite lines in one of his movies. 

Koolio, 90's? Seriously? And this coming from the land of the 'Clipper' that sends magnificent -0 temps/feet of snow and all else over us to N MI...we did not reach 70 today, and will be @ 42 the next few nights. Fahrenheit. love it!


----------



## Northernstar

Ellen, what a sweet 'Auntie' you are! To be truthful, I'd not normally be online even in _this_ scant amount compared to most, as the computer is just a tool in our life here, so you needn't ever worry. It's so thoughtful of you, however!! 

I must share that DH and I went to see a wonderful movie, and it had to be just that to drive 45 mi (_one way!_), as we're very picky about movies. It was, _*"The One Hundred Foot Journey",*_ and was _fabulous_. Based on an international best seller, and it's not one of those to disappoint @ the theatre... It was a funny/endearing/'maddening at times' story with both_ substance_ and _excellent characters_. Starring Helen Mirren (The Queen) and a fabulous cast. _Filmed on location in...._
The French countryside!! And *Eole,* a sweet French girl named, 'Marguerite' _rode her bicycle to the market for fresh foods every day.... _The critics already say it may be up for an Oscar, and I agree wholeheartedly! Go and see this movie, folks! You'll have no regrets 

We also spent time in _our_ N MI countryside, where there are leaves turning color all over the place! Cold nights (good sleeping!) then mild days... we ate our sandwich at a park on Sat. and colored leaves everywhere! Here's one by my car in the parking lot, but not nearly the brightest...I love autumn


----------



## Northernstar

Must go, but will leave you with a photo to share from this morning-taken during the a.m. feed, and just before sunrise....We had a wonderful rain all day yesterday, and a cool, brisk morning with fog over the hillsides. This is from the farthest point of the horse paddock, facing south. As you see, we're at a uber elevation here, and it's a world of silence... Goodnight all, and God bless


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM:
> *You will get hooked on this, serious warning here.* :shock:
> Ellen is correct as stated above.
> Even if this first trip doesn't go perfect you will know what to improve next time.
> A 30 minute trip is also awesome, short and sweet.
> How much land is there for you to ride ?


I'm ready I think....packed with everything I can think of, but not going overboard since I won't be gone long.

The lady I spoke to said they are low key and will help me in anyway I may need.

Not sure how much land. I know it is located by a state park. They are fields, trails, streams and dirt roads. Sounds like my house! LOL 

Got my special wine glass and goodies to eat by the fire. Enough to share of course. :lol: What else do I need to be comfy by the fire?

I think DH was having fun pulling this and that out of his camping gear. We have so much stuff, but never use it b/c out camp has everything we need!

I bought a new Maglight and folding chair to keep in the trailer.:lol: Yes, I can see how this could become adicting!

OK, going to try to sleep early. Didn't sleep well last night, I am sure I won't sleep sound tomorrow night, and off to camp we go....so I need my beauty sleep.:lol:

Night all!


----------



## Blue

You're going to have so much fun! Take lots and lots of pics for us.


----------



## Eole

So much going on, I can't possibly remember everyone.
Sorry for the ones I miss.
*NM*, I'm sure you'll have fun and it is indeed addictive. I love camping.
*HP*, so glad the interviews went well. And the horse looks nice.
*Celeste*, do you have dead critters and organs in formol? I feel stomach-sick just remembering that smell...
*Ellen*, good idea to go see a lesson; you'll get the feeling if this instructor is in line with your needs. Let us know what you think.

*NS*, I just heard the critic of that movie this week, now I really want to see it. 
*Sue*: pelicans, just beautiful, thanks for sharing.

Vacations interrupted: I went back to work today to cover for a collegue sick with gastro. Heavy rains all day, I had planned to clean the house and paperwork. Might just as well work and be useful.

*Blue*, I enjoyed everyones' opinions on trailer loading. I also use a rope that I lay on the ground behind her, as an incentive to go in. But I wish she would just follow my clue and jump in. I'll work on it as soon as weather permits.

Had a short ride on Eole yesterday before the storm came in. DH took this pic on his phone when I was leaving saying: "then I can tell everyone this is the last time I saw you" :lol: (last ride on Eole was the one I had the accident) It went very well, he was a star. 
More rain in the forecast, but no more going back to work, hopefully.


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

So glad to see that you are riding again. Just stay safe so you can have many more rides. Looks like it is so beautiful where you are.


----------



## Blue

*Blue*, I enjoyed everyones' opinions on trailer loading. I also use a rope that I lay on the ground behind her, as an incentive to go in. But I wish she would just follow my clue and jump in. I'll work on it as soon as weather permits.


Ya know. The little gelding that I had to "drag" with my 30' rope? Had to do that for a year before he finally just gave up. There was no pressure involved, but if he didn't know that I had that rope, he could be obstinate. Never give up.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, not done reading posts, but just got to yours: LOVE the picture! Glad the ride went well!


----------



## Stan

Ellen I can give you a couple of lessons now if you want. (1)The end of the horse you put the food in is the front and the end that it comes out is the back. (2) when sitting on the horse face the front end as you want to know where the horse is taking you not where you have been. That will do for tonights tutorial. :lol: with you darling not at you.

Nickers: Lunging Jay, from what I had observed Jay is a well trained horse and the trailering is only a little glitch. If he does not know how to lunge it indicates he was trained without that process so why start it.

Stella was lunged before I brought her and she had a habit of running around me in circles when I was trying to catch her, because that is what she thought was required. It took ages to get her to accept the process was halter on, saddle on, and riding we go. The way I broke her of that habit was to walk into the paddock with the halter and when she started to run circles I wound sit down and wait for her to stop and face me 

The people I have been riding with in the treks don't lunge. The horse is expected to behave right from the start and they do. As for Jay trailer issues just load him as if you expect him to get in and he most likely will.

You know I got into the habit of waking up grumpy every morning. Then I thought to myself why. So I now let her sleep in. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers': Lunging Jay, from what I had observed Jay is a well trained horse and the trailering is only a little glitch. If he does not know how to lunge it indicates he was trained without that process so why start it.
> 
> Stella was lunged before I brought her and she had a habit of running around me in circles when I was trying to catch her, because that is what she thought was required. It took ages to get her to accept the process was halter on, saddle on, and riding we go. The way I broke her of that habit was to walk into the paddock with the halter and when she started to run circles I wound sit down and wait for her to stop and face me
> 
> The people I have been riding with in the treks don't lunge. The horse is expected to behave right from the start and they do. As for Jay trailer issues just load him as if you expect him to get in and he most likely will.


Stanley, yep, you are right. Jay is a very well trained horse. You can tell you has been used out west on the cattle ranch. Stands tied for as long as you need, walks behind you, not beside you....very subservient. i suspect he was always expected to saddle up and go without a glitch.....and that is what he generally gives me.

i have been telling myself...he will walk into the trailer today (repeat this refrain over and over) Imagine it, and it will happen, right? :lol::lol:

Thanks for the little pep talk. i am super excited, yet super nervous at the same time!:shock: There are so many 'what ifs...' going around in my brain. The biggest thing I must remember....he feeds off of me.:?:wink:

Eole, great pic! I love the looks of Eole. 

Got a call from the principal yesterday.:shock: They did some work and filled the position of the girl who just up and left. She called tho to ask if I would mentor the girl they just hired and moved into 5th grade! YeeHaa! A nice compliment, I'm not even her grade level teaching partner!

OK, in case i don't jump on here again prior to leaving....ya right...I'll leave you with this.....

have a wonderful weekend everyone and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

I thought we were talking about lunging to gain respect and leadership, not for exercise. My thoughts on teaching him to lunge were for fine tuning leadership, but I agree there are other tools that can be used to do that too.


NS, Beautiful pics and don't be in such a hurry for fall even as beautiful as the colors are. The sooner you get it the closer it gets to me and I'm not ready for it yet. lol

Eole, I am smitten with Flea Bitten and love that pic.

Blue, I know the feeling and hoping once my truck is fixed and on the road again, I can finish the work on the trailer to haul it out there to work on straight loading the boys.


I don't know if I mentioned it lately, but the potential buyer of the farm is not having much luck getting their financing so the farm may be back on the market. The owner came and took down the round pen to move up to his new place so no longer have that tool. He moved a lot of stuff up to the new place this weekend and then got the call from the buyer on Monday. Guess he was putting the cart before the horse. 

I have been working with Amber's riding coach about looking at potential property to partner up and start her stables/horse training and riding lessons. She is leasing property now, but like me is in a potential drop situation.



MN17, have fun and ride strong.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, I can officially relax with my coffee now....I found my ATV helmet and riding boots.:shock::lol:

We haven't ridden all summer.:-( The ATV passes have sat here....never a free weekend...weddings, vacations, work....

Saturday the girls are planning on heading out. Often DH rides with us, as the other men tend to like to stay by the fire and drink beer. :-|

I've bought a huge gallon of wine for camp. It seems no matter what I bring my camp girlfriend like it and drinks it all!:rofl: So this time....I came prepared! LOL

I don't know if any of you are wine drinkers. I'm a bit of a wine snob, so when my co-worker turned me on to Riunite Blackberry Merlot, I was shocked! It is really tasty!! Needless to say camp friend C loves it too! :lol::lol::lol:

So looking forward to sitting by the fire and chillin'. A nice way to end my summer. About a week away from teachers start date. mentally, I think I am ready.

I can't believe how chilly it is....51* currently. Nice sleeping. Sun is bright. Eraly fall?


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Ellen I can give you a couple of lessons now if you want. (1)The end of the horse you put the food in is the front and the end that it comes out is the back. (2) when sitting on the horse face the front end as you want to know where the horse is taking you not where you have been. That will do for tonights tutorial. :lol: with you darling not at you.
> 
> 
> You know I got into the habit of waking up grumpy every morning. Then I thought to myself why. So I now let her sleep in. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
Stan

Thanks for the tips. The first one is extremely important since my horse is so tall. I would hate to be standing at the wrong end when it started working. I might get a concussion. The second is optional since some days I don't know if I am going or coming anyway.:wink: 

Another thing, if you wake up hungry and let grumpy sleep in, who is going to cook you breakfast:shock:?


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I also am a wine drinker, as are my riding friends. I will try that Riunite. Are you sure a gallon will be enough?:lol: 

Stan, I so enjoy having a nice chuckle first thing in the morning! 

Well, after several days in a row of rain, I will have to try to get my stalls cleaned up a little. I'm getting a quote on some concrete for the upper areas so the rubber mats will stop sinking into the muck! Ugh! It's such a mess. Well, I'll finish my coffee first.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good. It is cool this a.m. and good porch perching temps. I am looking forward to cooler temps during the fall so I can perch out there and drink my coffee. Acorns are falling early and I had to move Red into the barn lot. Last year he colic on green acorns. I have heard that the oaks shedding acorns early could mean an early winter. it could be another bad winter or so I have heard. Last year people were losing cattle during the early summer. The local veterinaries felt it was from the stress of the abnormally cold temps from winter. I can see why, the cattle farmers are not prepared. I remember going out west one year and in areas of flat terrain, there were wind baracades strung along for long distances for the livestock to get behind. I have a good place for Red and the chickens. They will be out of the weather if it does get bad.

NM Hope you have a wonderful time. I know it will be a memory you will always love to look back on. Ride strong:thumbsup:

Everybody have a good day.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

I'm jealous of everyone's cool weather. We seem to be in some sort of weather anomaly / mosquito vortex thingy. The forecast is for 30 C (88F) today with a chance of FOG. :shock: That will bring our humidity up to about 88% and the feel like temperatures to 37C (100F)! We are not made for this!!! We are adapted to deal with -40 and insane amount of snow, not this. It seems the mosquitoes love this weather and have all swarmed here for a feeding vacation. 

Needless to say, there won't be much riding until this snap is over. I am doing all I can to keep the horses comfortable and the house bearable. When it gets really bad, we get in the car, crank up the AC and go for a drive. Maybe it will be a good day to do some back to school shopping.

Ellen - we don't have acorns here at all. I bet the trees are beautiful when they turn colour!

Roadyy - sorry to hear your round pen is gone. What will happen when the farm sells? Will you have to find another place for your horses, or will you be able to leave them there?

Eole - looking good in the saddle! Ride safe!

Nicker - I think the horses really do pick up on your attitude. When trailering, you cannot waiver at all. If they sense any lack of commitment in you, they may hesitate to go in. Exciting that you will be mentoring another teacher! I am told I will be helping out some new teachers in my new school as well, but don't know what that will entail. I am learning to drink wine, but with this weather and the bugs, I might start drinking more, really quick. :lol: Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Happy Place

I was up early and had my coffee outside in the beautiful sunshine. I came in and organized the school stuff I brought home. My bills are paid, laundry done, closet cleaned. Still waiting for a call. I did hear from the second interview. They chose someone else. Down to the one I thought I did really well with. I want that one badly. The waiting is killing me. I want to get on the tractor and mow but I am afraid of missing the call!

Keep those prayers coming.


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck HP.

Tracey, the present potential buyers want to continue my lease on the pasture area as they have no desire for horses. If another buyer comes along then it will be up to them whether they want to continue the lease or put their horses on it if they have them.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:
Horse camping for me Fri, Sat, and Sun.
Using another vacation day tomorrow.

Not all pleasure riding this time.
We are hosting a judged pleasure ride this weekend.
I'll mark trails tomorrow and we will set up 10 obstacles.
Saturday I'll spreadsheet all the scores for ribbons and such.
Then clean it all up after food.

Sunday I will have normal ride though.

I am not a ribbon collector and never will be.
We keep a running tally of members ride hours at our club.
In almost 10 years I have accidentally acquired 3 ride hours.
Someone else put my name on the sign up sheet for me.
I hold my own, no proof of purchase ribbons required.

I'm heading out before noon tomorrow.
As NM would say, Ride Strong everyone.

PS: Enjoyed everyone's pictures of late, thank you.
I'll try for some more pics this weekend too.


----------



## Happy Place

No word from the interview. This is the school that wanted the counselor to start on Monday. In my mind, this does not bode well. Trying to keep my chin up, but it's quivering. I wanted this one more than I even thought.


----------



## Blue

Happy, my fingers are still crossed.


----------



## ellen hays

HP Hang in there. You still have Friday. I hate you are in such suspense. Maybe the good news will come in the a.m.. Will be hoping and saying prayers. :hug:


----------



## Eole

HP, fingers and toes crossed for you. Sending a tsunami of positive waves your way.

Koolio, can you send some heat this way please? Rain, and so cold I thought it was snowing today. Temps never went over 10C (50F).

Monday is supposed to be nice, I'm planning a trip with Alize. I contacted a lady I rode with last summer, who offered me "Bed and Bale": a stall for my horse and a room with kitchenette for me. Luxury!!! If all goes well, I'm driving on Sunday and riding Monday. Access to many lovely groomed horse trails.

Have a great week end everyone!


----------



## texasgal

Oh my, been so hectic, no way to catch up. We don't really have cooler temps (mid 90's) but the air has been a little dryer, so it makes me long for fall temps. The trade off is the shorter days and less riding time. Looking into lights for the pen.

Flying out Sat morning to surprise my dad for his 80-th birthday party. As I have just finished cancer treatments, they don't think I'm up to making it.. surprise! Nobody know except my brother, who is picking me up at the airport, should be fun.

Praying you'll hear something Happy!


----------



## Blue

Texas, good for you! Enjoy! Still hanging in there for good news on that interview. Let us know.

In the meantime. Please send lots of positive energy and good thoughts for me and my old gelding Bart. He's not feeling good tonight. He's in his 30's and had an awesome life. I've had him for a little over 20 years now and ridden thousands of miles, good ones and hard ones! I'm crying right now darn it. All may be well, but he's not been himself for a few days. This evening pawing at the ground, but eating very little (NOT like him). Laying down and having a hard time getting up. Not thrashing, or distressing, just not him. I've given him some banamine. Temp is normal, but he has no interest in anything but just.... well nothing. When I went to the gate and called to him, he did turn around and look at me and actually came over and rested his head on my shoulder. Now he just stands there. I'm heart sick. If it's his time, I can accept that. I just want him to get well or go easy. 

Somehow I thought he'd live forever.:-(


----------



## Happy Place

Blue I am saying a prayer for Bart and you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Blue & Happy Place, my heart goes out to both of you...different things, but still...in the Prayer Bag. Comfort, comfort, wish I had more to offer than words.

HP...that job is still out there, if not this one, then the next one. Blue...there's no words for that kind of thing, not for me anyway...you & Bart be in my thoughts.

Without going into detail, got some unexpected conversation w/the woman who will help me w/$ to move if I have to. I discussed the continuing not-knowing & the convoluted msg from my landlady. To make it short: what I got from the conversation was some peace, encouragement to put the whole thing in God's hands, & a good boost for thinking my my out of The Hole (mental). Hanging in, but have a few good tools to assist the waiting period.

We talked briefly about horses, too. She's not a "horse person" but said "There's something different about horses, something special". YUP.

Onward & upward, everyone. One day at a time.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> Thanks for the tips. The first one is extremely important since my horse is so tall. I would hate to be standing at the wrong end when it started working. I might get a concussion. The second is optional since some days I don't know if I am going or coming anyway.:wink:
> 
> Another thing, if you wake up hungry and let grumpy sleep in, who is going to cook you breakfast:shock:?


Breakfast. The chef preps eggs benedict smoked Salmon is the preferred topping. That's just before I leave for a days hunting.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> Breakfast. The chef preps eggs benedict smoked Salmon is the preferred topping. That's just before I leave for a days hunting.


Stan: I am ruined at this point. :-|
I have no time for such a meal since I am leaving this morning for camp.
I will now be forced to eat this breakfast type meal on Sunday for dinner after I arrive back home.


----------



## Roadyy

MR, hope the club competition is a huge success and everyone has fun. I know the pics will be great and looking forward to enjoying them.

HP, sorry you haven't heard from the second job and hope you are able to find something soon that will atleast be able to tide you over til that perfect job gets here.

tg, glad you are done with the treatments and are up to traveling to see your family. I hope it is filled with great memories. I'm also pondering lighting idea for the arena.

Blue, prayers sent for peace and comfort for you and Bart. Sounds like an amazing friendship shared over the last 20 years. I hope I have that with mine.


Terry, glad you have some positive thinking and relief from the money friend. Hope you have a good day at work today. 2 more days.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

Everyone has a lot going on right now, from what I've read.
Prayers and good thoughts for all here, I hope things begin to look up.
I am fortunate at present with no major crisis at hand.

*TJ:* Hope your landlady provides some info, in the dark on these matters is no good.

*HP:* Hoping you get an important phone call today detailing a new job.

*Blue:* I hope things go OK with Bart.

*TG:* Be careful and enjoy your trip.

*Eole:* Enjoy the trail Monday and ride safe!

*Koolio:* I hope all the mosquitoes die, that sounds mean but?
As for 90 & 70% humidity, I am very used to that.
I like the living room too, any reptile updates?

*Ellen:* Hope you can find a riding instructor.

*NM:* Hope your trip is going well.

*NS:* Don't wish Autumn on us too soon, I still have a lot of riding season left.
Great deal on that furniture.

*Stan:* The humor you provide is greatly appreciated.

*SueC:* I don't know how you find time for all the photo moments.
It's a lot to take all the pics, provide commentary and post on the web.

*Corgi:* You make it sound as though new job is going well.

*Roadyy:* I hope that lease stays in place without problems.
Is your daughter riding the trails with you?

*Celest**e:* Please don't scare your students, a little classroom chaos is alright.
I see you have fell in love with that little dog!

*CCG:* Drop us a word here, hope you are doing well.

I'm sure I have missed someone or something I wish to say.
You can't say I didn't try though.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

We have ridden the trails behind the property a couple of times. I am planning on attending an upcoming trail competition at the Park where the Caverns are we went to a while back. She will go with me to ride those trails. Hoping either her mom or sister will be going with us.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! So much happening again on this thread, it is hard to keep up.

HappyPlace - I hope you hear good news on the job today.

Blue - I am sending good vibes to Bart. Hopefully he's just having a low few days and picks up soon. I know how you feel though with a beloved ageing equine friend...

MR - I hope your trail competition goes well and you have a good time. Mosquitoes are still here feasting / vacationing. The lizards are doing well. The Monitor has earned the name Houdini. :shock: I think we have him well contained now. He's quite a character... Loves his food and fingers... We are heading to the Western Canada reptile expo next weekend. I am such a geek...:lol:

TJ - I'm glad to hear you are in better spirits. Not knowing is difficult. You have been a champ through all this.

Roadyy - Have fun at your trail competition! Who is the "she" who is going with you? Take lots of pictures!

Stan - I love salmon, but fish for breakfast? Really?

Still no word from CCG? 

I am not one that really celebrates my animals birthdays, but my Boxer, RJ will be 11 years old tomorrow. This makes it kind of a special day, especially since he is the last of 6 in his litter. So far, he is doing incredibly well and doesn't seem or look as old as he is. I've seen boxers as young as 5 and 6 that don't look or act as youthful. Boxers generally live on average to about 8-10, so he is special. I know he has know idea it is his birthday, but I feel I should do something special to acknowledge how much I cherish him. Weird or not?

A local western dressage fun day is scheduled for tomorrow. The weather is supposed to cool, so I plan to take Koolio and go. I did brave a ride on Koolio yesterday before the heavy heat set in and after the mosquitoes tapered off a bit. He's getting quite attached to Sally again, so I am trying to get him out and away from home every other day at least. He did very well and dealt with a huge backhoe working in one of my neighbours yards. We also nearly stepped on a garter snake, but it didn't fizz him at all. He is a nervous nelly outside of an arena and used to pitch a fit when he was by himself. We are finally working through that and now I can take him away from home and up the road all alone without worrying about getting tossed.

I took Sam out earlier in the week for a very short bareback ride. He was super happy to go, but still a bit sore from his abscess so I'll give him some more time off. I hope he is back to 100% soon as fall riding once the Mosquitos are gone is his favourite thing to do.


----------



## Roadyy

"She" would be Amber, my daughter. MR asked if Amber rode the trails with me.


----------



## Blue

I don't know how you all manage to remember everything and answer individually! I really need to get better at this. 

Hope all of us have a wonderful day.

My Bart is better this morning. Thank you all for your thoughts. He's just now beginning to show his age. He was always really healthy and an amazingly easy keeper. We think that he's finally at an age that all of these typical problems will begin affecting him. The weather has been really unsettled here lately, and the biting bugs are on a rampage. So, perhaps a little banamine and an evening of light feeding helped. I think I'll look for one of those slow feeder hay nets to try to slow him down. I put his bermuda in a hay net now to try to keep it out of the dirt, but he's figured out how to shake and play with it and it falls all over the place anyway. What a goof ball.

Roadyy, hope you have fun.

Koolio, I don't think its weird to celebrate a treasured pets birthday. It's amazing how many of these silly things we do for us, right?

Happy, keep us updated ok?

To everyone, let's all hang in there. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

This is Bart just 2 years ago.

This is him last week.


----------



## Roadyy

The ride is 3 weeks away. 
Glad Bart is doing better this morning.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> "She" would be Amber, my daughter. MR asked if Amber rode the trails with me.


Of course! I have trouble keeping up sometimes...


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- Glad Bart is better. He sure looks good for his age!

TJ- glad you got some comforting news.

It's nearly noon and no call yet. I fear the worst. Today I am applying at a district that is a full hour away. I left a job after 10 years because that hour drive was too long. Now I would love to have it back.

Lots to do today. We are clearing brush on the drive so a gravel truck can come up and dump a few loads for us. The rains and harsh winter took a toll on the drive. Planning on roofing and painting the chicken coop this weekend and maybe getting the boat ready to sell. We are not in bad shape, just planning ahead and being cautious. What I really need right now is to go for a ride. No prospects right now though.


----------



## Blue

So sorry Happy. I've often thought that it was only considerate for employers to notify all the applicants that someone had been chosen, but it seems that few do. Keep at it.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue said:


> So sorry Happy. I've often thought that it was only considerate for employers to notify all the applicants that someone had been chosen, but it seems that few do. Keep at it.


Schools are pretty good at notifying. They usually wait until the chosen one has signed the contract before they contact the others.

I just contacted a barn advertising for pt help. Turnout, feed, stall cleaning. DH won't like it. He thinks I should be above shoveling S#$%! I am not above it and I will need something to do if I don't find a job this fall. I will of course angle to get a horse lease in addition to pay :wink:

Got the boat out and can't find the long brush to wash it. So I came in to check email and couldn't resist checking in on my "forum family"! How is that for procrastination? LOL I just know I will be working my tail off clearing and burning brush off the drive in an hour or so. Better rest up, right?

Have a lovely ride for me, get a horse hug and stink up your close proper. I may go tonight just to get a hug from Rosie. She is now moved into the barn 10 minutes from me.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry about the no call. Hope the pt barn crap works out. hehe

I took a few pics of a signature sailboat we are building. It is getting rigged and ready for sails this weekend then launched next Thursday in time to make the Boat Show in Tampa Florida. They are in the process of hoisting and installing the main mast as I type this. The one in the pic is the bow mast installed. Sorry the quality isn't better. I will get better pics tomorrow when there aren't 50 white hats standing around watching the work.

BTW, this is a replica of the Columbia sail boat from the 1800's. There have been 4 or 5 replicas built over the last 100 years because it is such a beautiful design.


















Those brown logs at bottom of pic are the masts waiting to go up.


















I will try to get on board to snap a few interior pics with all of the state of the art in there. Luxurious!!!


----------



## Celeste

Blue, Bart looks great!! I think he will hang on a long time. Very pretty boy.


----------



## Blue

Thank you celeste. As we all do, I just hope for an easy retirement for him.


----------



## corgi

Hey all!

Blue, glad your guy is doing better! 

Celeste, do you still have the little doggie?

HP- I hate that you haven't heard back from the first job. Hang in there! 

Tj- I am happy to hear you had a good convo with your friend. 

TX- great surprise you have planned!

Stan, MR, Roaddy, NS, Ellen, Sue, Eole, Koolio,- Hello!

Ccg- I am thinking about you and am hoping you are just too busy with visitors to check in. 

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Yes, MR- my job is going well. I am loving it. The morale is amazingly high for a public school system. I actually don't mind going to work. I didn't dislike my other job but I guess I didn't realize how stagnant I felt there. I may feel like that at this new job in 8 years, but by then I can retire!!!

I stopped by to see Isabella on Wed and her back was hurting her. She flinched whenever i touched her and when I pressed harder, she actually swung her head around like she was going to bite me. She didn't try but it was a sure sign of pain. Needless to say, I didn't ride that night. I have come a long way, a year ago, I would have panicked and called the vet. Instead, I made sure she could flex to both sides. She was grazing with no problems and was sound. She had gut sounds and lots of poop in her stall, so I decided to just wait and see what happened.

Tonight, I went out and when I touched her back, there was no reaction. I pressed hard, and she did nothing. So I saddled up. I told the BO that it could be a very short ride because if her back was hurting, I could be on the ground as soon as my bottom hit the saddle. Luckily, I mounted with no issue and we enjoyed a nice stroll around the farm.

she probably faked it wed night! LOL

Thought you may enjoy this video I took tonight as I turned her out. Her best buddies were still in the barn and she was not pleased.


----------



## tjtalon

Can't help but pop in for a minute, even 'tho way late (already "tomorrow" & just barely got home. I do hate swing shifts, as am a morning person. I should just pretend I'm "in NZ for a day" as it's totally upside down to me! Next month, when the new guys are on board after training, should be better).

So happy, Ladona, that the job is good! That's mystifying about Isabella. Have you tried an equine chiropractor by chance? (Janice swears by hers). Maybe Isabella did have something a bit out of whack, then it got readjusted between one day & the next.

Blue, very nice pics of Bart (& you!) Is he a dun? Asking because one pic he looks like a light bay & the most recent a dun. Glad he's doing better. I see you live in Arizona; we're almost "neighbors". I like Arizona (& New Mexico, even better). 

Better find food & go to bed. being up in the middle of the night is really not my thing.

Same thing tomorrow. Relieved it's my "friday". Happy weekend to all.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. Hope the night was good to you.

Ladona, glad to see the lively feeling with the new school and hope it continues for 8 years. Isabella could have rolled to get reset with her back. I have heard a few people say that they will roll and twist to give themselves a treatment to straighten out kinks. Or she was faking it.lol She was definitely not giving you respect since you turned her out without her friends. Walking away each time you came up to her. lol

Terry, hang in there hun. One more day. I'm here for 8 hours then should be the last Saturday for a couple months if the rumor stands true. We have just signed several contracts and work should pick up around November as we are down to 1 1/2 boats on the yard.


----------



## Blue

He's actually a bay as in the first picture. That second one that looked like a dun, I think my camera is messing up and changing colors on some things. But he gets a little lighter in the summer. And thank you!


----------



## Celeste

I still have the little dog. She is growing hair and gaining weight. She is totally full of energy! She is a tiny little package of wiggles and love and bounce.


----------



## corgi

Celeste..Yay! What a lucky little dog she is to have you.

Tj- I have called 4 equine chiros over the last month and all are either booked for months or won't come out our way. I did find one that will come but I am waiting on a call back. it's been 2 weeks. Uggggggg...

Roaddy- maybe she did put it back in place by rolling. She's a smart girl. And yes, she was not showing her respect for me. Don't know why she was acting that herd bound last night...ony thing I can think of was that it was dark and she was feeling insecure being out there without her friends. She also didn't like the bright light on my camera that was filming her. She was respectful when I first turned her out but once I shut the gate, and was on the other side of the fence, she snubbed me good!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, the little dog sounds really sweet. Have you named her?

Rick, hope your Saturday work day is going well I'll be at work 3 hours from now...TGI"F".

Yoo hoo, Ellen! You be ok? How did the look at a potential instructor go?

How's it going, Happy Place?

Bet MR & nicker are having fun on their respective horse-weekends. Looking forward to pictures.

Blue, your Bart IS pretty. Glad again he's feeling better.

Ladona, that's a long wait for a chiro for Isabella. They must be in high demand in your area. Janice finally found one she likes, after 2-3 tries over the past year.

Well, better stop playing around here & get ready for work. Later, then. All be safe.


----------



## Celeste

We haven't agreed on a name for the dog yet. DH, DS, DIL, and I all have different ideas. Suggestions?


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, "Bonnie" popped into my head, 'cuz she sounds like a "bonny wee lass"!


----------



## Happy Place

Worked long and hard on that driveway of ours. Now we have two piles of brush about 8 ft high and 12' around. We still are not done! Today is a down day, thanks to a John Wayne marathon and sore muscles! Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Schools are pretty good at notifying. They usually wait until the chosen one has signed the contract before they contact the others.
> 
> I just contacted a barn advertising for pt help. Turnout, feed, stall cleaning. DH won't like it. He thinks I should be above shoveling S#$%! I am not above it and I will need something to do if I don't find a job this fall. I will of course angle to get a horse lease in addition to pay :wink:
> 
> Got the boat out and can't find the long brush to wash it. So I came in to check email and couldn't resist checking in on my "forum family"! How is that for procrastination? LOL I just know I will be working my tail off clearing and burning brush off the drive in an hour or so. Better rest up, right?
> 
> Have a lovely ride for me, get a horse hug and stink up your close proper. I may go tonight just to get a hug from Rosie. She is now moved into the barn 10 minutes from me.


 If you take the job in the stable while waiting on another, don't let DH phase you one bit on that! It would be as if he had a part time job in a hunting and fishing shop for a bit while waiting for his true call, but would give him _immense_ pleasure while doing so! I'm a highly trained, college educated Naturalist, and worked in two equestrian stables during the winter hiatus... I not only made good money, but enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## Eole

NS, I like the way you think. 
Actually, I like everyone on this thread. 
Blue, glad Bart's condition got better, false alarm. 
Same with Isabella, Corgi
Roadyy, that is a splendid boat
Koolio, you're not strange at all celebrating your dog's b-day; 11 yo is quite old for this breed. Boxers are great dogs, but aren't well adapted to our cold winters.
NM and MR are on their horse adventures, it will be fun to hear the stories and see the pictures.

Still rainy and cold. I spent good part of the day getting ready for my own adventure. I'm so slow getting organized, took forever. Horse food, human food, horse tack, water etc. Trailer is hooked. I have a little camera called Trailer-Eye that reassures me that the horse is ok in the trailer. Can't believe it still works.

I did a trailer practice with my mare, tried the lunging thing, not a success. Took the rope out, laid on the ground in a "U" shape. When she gets inside the rope circle, she goes in. Weird, but it works. Did it twice. Whatever works... :wink:
Close to 2 hours drive to get there, I have to get through Montreal and have to plan avoiding traffic jams. Leaving tomorrow around noon, then I can probably do a short exploration ride on the trails when I get there.
I'll share my story when I'm back on Tuesday!


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- Have fun and be safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Whew! Another busy day! It seems everyone here has lots going in and is getting ready for fall. My house was no exception.

I was supposed to go to the western dressage fun day, but it was cancelled due to the mosquitoes. ( I loathe those little blood-sucking beasties!). DH went for a bike ride so I decided to mow the yard and then call a friend to go trail riding in the afternoon since it was supposed to be a little cooler. Well, my hay guy called and asked if he could deliver today instead of tomorrow. Sure! So When DH got back we unloaded and stacked 350 bales in the muggy, bug infested heat. I was tuckered, so I decided the trail ride could wait until tomorrow. Instead, we went to pick up two new living room reclining chairs I ordered from the other wide of the city. Spending a couple of hours in an air conditioned car was a great idea ( I might have had a little nap). We got the chairs home but one was damaged in the box so back to the store...
All in all it was a productive day, but no riding today. Tomorrow should be free and clear and hopefully it will be a little cooler to ride. This batch of mosquitoes are also supposed to reach the end of their life cycle today and die off quickly tomorrow... We should get a break if it doesn't rain again...

Tonight we are going to watch the Divergent movie on DVD. I am excite as I just finished reading the books. Tuesday DH, DS and I went to see Guardians of the Galaxy. Lots of fun and good laughs!

Happy Place - I am sorry you didn't get your call. The stable job sounds great!
Blue - Bart looks awesome! I hope Sam looks that good when he's 30.
Corgi - I'm glad to hear the new job is working out. I'm glad there was nothing serious with Isabella.
Celeste - how about Blizzard for a name?
Eole - I hope you have a good and safe trip. Is Montreal traffic as crazy as we hear?

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Celeste

We just had a nice evening with my husband's cousin and his wife. They came over to our place, we fed them dinner, had some nice conversation, then we cranked up the guitar amps and rocked out.


----------



## IndianaJones

Ha! 1979 pages??? Wow! Well...shoot. I'm 41, sat on my first horse at 6 months....first equine was a Shetland, so I was "learned" the right way. 37 some odd horses later, I've got a 3.5 month old paint colt and his mother in my backyard  Started 4-5 babies in my time... been through warmbloods and gaited horses, back to a simple paint family  Life is always better with a horse. Always.


----------



## tjtalon

Life is always better with a horse. Always.[/QUOTE] May I be the first the welcome IndianaJones. You'll find w/this thread, that's the "thread" that weaves us together, no matter our time of experience, our level of expertise, and/or what we're going thru. Horses, always horses.

Celeste, I like Tracey's "Blizzard" for doggie name. "Bliz" for short (& for comments on her antics; 'Aren't you the bonny Blizzard?!" Lol!:lol:

Eole, looking forward to Tuesday, to hear all of the trip.

HP, glad you got in a good day off, you deserved it. John Wayne marathon, I like that!

My friend Eddie at work gave me today a bunch more boxes from he & his family's recent move. They're at present piled in my living room. I do have the feeling that I need to get ready, for whatever.

I got to leave work tonight @ 9pm (2 hrs personal pay), as there was scheduled 3 people in the late time frame, & I simply didn't need to be there. Schedule way screwy...so got home earlier & could unload the boxes from my car, in the dark, therefor avoiding nosy neighbors.

Lots to do tomorrow, plus the regular chores. HorseMonday: no lesson scheduled, so will go early to muck all (hot temps predicted). Kinda hope Janice will toss in a "want to go practice on Spirit?..." 

Horses. Live for it.

'Nite all!


----------



## Blue

O no! I just wrote all about my weekend and got deleted! Grrrrr!

Hello everybody. Now I'm tired. I'll write more later.


----------



## Happy Place

I got a form letter in the mail saying no thanks from that school. I thought that was rude. They could have at least called me.

I talked to that barn. Very laid back. She is 50+ and wants someone around while she rides and to help with her 18 horses. Her help is going off to college. It could be good. I'll talk to DH tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Sorry about that letter. I agree. If not all out rude, at the very least, extremely inconsiderate. But, sometimes things work out for the best! Maybe this barn gig will be good for you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> Worked long and hard on that driveway of ours. Now we have two piles of brush about 8 ft high and 12' around. We still are not done! Today is a down day, thanks to a John Wayne marathon and sore muscles! Enjoy your day everyone!











_“If anyone tries to cross that river before we’re out of sight- baptize ‘em.”_ – The Train Robbers


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Well I made it home from my 'ride' weekend!

Just a quick post, as i have a lot to catch up on...and I have a TON to tell, but first I have to tell this.....it was a good and bad weekend....first the bad....

Friday morning the girls and I came in from a ride. All of us were/are students of 'R', and so she schools even tho we were out having fun. One horse wasn't behaving as it should have, so she took it out into the field to work it. I was unsaddling, b /c I had to load up, head home for the ATV triip.

the next thing i know, someone yelled..."R fell off!"

I peaked around the trailer and I see her laying on the ground, but waving her arm. Thinking it was a signal that she was there, but OK. Next thing I know someone else is yelling, "Call 911!" I look again and the horse is running in my direction.

By this point, people are getting frantic and screaming, Call 911! I get closer and see she isn't alright, and very hurt. I grab the running horse and put it away and make it back to her. Others are there trying to get the ambulance there.....we are in an area that can get confusing for emergency vehicles.

It felt like forever for them to get there. They took her away, and I found out later they life flighted her to a larger city hospital. 11 broken ribs and a punctured lung.....she will be ok.

I have to tell you all....it was a HORRIFIC situation! I never felt so sick or out of control of a situation. I actually had to walk away from the scene....it brought back something in me...I coulnd't handle well. The others were there.

After the ambulance left, I had to leave. I was already an hour late. I was sick the entire day....it was the most awful feeling....not knowing what the extent of her injuring were. I pray no one has to experience something like that.

Prayers and/or positive thoughts her way please. She is a very special person in my life, and they alll (this group I rode with) all opened their arms to me....such wonderful nice people. Thank gosh she will be OK. Such horrible things go through your head in situations like that. 

I am not sure what exactly happened...I don't know if the horse stepped on her, or landed on her...like I said, I walked away after the ambulance came and that is when they did most of the talking. I had to load up and get home.:-( That made the situation worse for me, bc I didn't fully know what was going on.

Prayers for a quick recovery please.

I will be back....with the better stories. :?:wink:


----------



## Blue

OMG Nicker. Big hug to you. You'll find out what happened and you'll do what you need to do. Thank goodness she's ok and nobody else was hurt. We're here for you!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, prayers for your're friend's good & speedy recovery. What a shock 'tho, my stomach roiled just thinking about it. Keep us posted on her, ok?

Oh...how did you catch a running, scared horse? Wow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Now onto happy stories!

So, for 24 hours I fretted....Will Jay load, will Jay load? And....of course b/c I had fretted, all that anxst was deep in my soul...and he didn't load. He would get so far and stop. When he would stop, I would spin him, make him jog around me. (yes he slightly 'lunged'). He tried to hook up to me a few times, that was cool and quite obvious. At that point, we would walk up to the trailer together...agan he would stop. :-(

Of course I was getting frustrated...he was getting frustrated...mom went and got my farrier, but he's Amish, so how much loading does he do? LOL He tried, but neither of us wanted to get rough with Jay.....that really just ruffles his feathers.

At this point, I sat on the edge of the trailer...ready to give up. I was already 1/2 hour late. As I did, Jay kept inching towards me...ever so slowly until he was nearly on top of me. 

So.....I started inching into the trailer. And I sat....he would inch....I would inch...and sit. FINALLY, he was in the trailer!!! There we were, he and I all alone (I had sent mom in to the house). I pulled out my phone and called her...."Hurry up! Close us in the trailer!" :shock::lol::lol::lol: I didn't want to move, afraid he would back out!

So....after an hour and a half, he was in.....and all that coercion did NOT work for him....calm, waiting him out.....I'll go in if you go in mom....worked for Jay!

What about on the way home you ask? Well, loading him after my friend's accident....I wasn't sure how it would go. I was a wreck!!! Nobody was around at this point. They were still in the field talking....I had walked away, the ambulance had come and gone. I took him by the lead, led him to the back....got on my knees to wait him out again....and within 3 minutes he was on that dang trailer! :shock: I don't know why.....maybe he knew it was time to get out of there....I was a mess....maybe he smelled that I had slept in there and it was OK....I don't know the horse psychology....but he got in. I did give him some grain once he was in, that way I could close the back end up since I was all by myself at this point.

Good news was....he got in when I really needed him to! I learned a lot in those two days about Jay and trailering....and....that all horses are different!:wink:

OH, might I add....I had read that if I horse is scared to go in...allow them to go in the trailer, and if they want to go back out, allow them. Restraining them only scares them more. So, Jay would get so far in, and start to back out...I would let the lead out so he didn't feel restricted. Doing it this way, he only backed away so far and stopped instead of bolting back. Then he would come back in. It seemed if it was on his terms....his time frame....not being forced, he would inch closer. THAT I know too...the boy will do anything I have asked so far, as long as I ask nice and give him time.  

I told R, he's like an autistic kid....my barometer to my moods, and slow...he will go!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This is Jay loading. Like I said, he would get this far and stop....inch forward...stop. LOL (Well, I can laugh now...:wink

More later.......we have a training at the school today, not mandatory, but better to know how to use the grading system now then try to learn when it's crazy busy!

Talk later!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, sorry R got hurt and hope you are able to get the full details of what exactly happened. Glad to hear Jay loaded so easily on the way home and sounds all to familiar with my experience with Little Man and Trusty and their loading. One step forward and two steps back until they are ready to load. 

I can stand just inside the trailer with the lead having a little tension on either and they will walk forward to get that release, but once their hooves touch the floor then they are backing up. If I am patient then it takes 20 minutes to load one then the other will pop right on to be with the other. If I'm not patient then it takes 20 minutes to load the first one then the other will pop right on to be with the other. lmbo. Feels that way. That is why I want to get my trailer done and parked out there so I can work with them on loading in the straight load again.

Glad the others had a great weekend too..


Welcome to IndianaJones. Hope you enjoy yourself here as much as we do.

I'll be back later with more on my weekend with the girls and guns.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, finally slowed enough to follow up.

Saturday I ended up leaving at 9am as there weren't as many workers here as previously thought. Got home and started with the kids cleaning the carport out. When we rearranged the family room and dining room there were a lot of books that were piled up in carport from home schooling to encyclopedias. We had them organize the front storage building with all of DW's Christmas decorations then put all the books in there. They complained about using the wheel barrow hurt their back so I let Amber get on the riding mower and pull the wagon.


This was a mistake. They were making great progress with the wheel barrow and once the mower got hooked up the progress came to a stand still. They were taking the long way around to everywhere they were going.lol



















I decided to replace the mailbox with our custom mailbox to make DW feel more homey. She posted that the house finally feels like her home now that her mailbox was in the ground.










By this time it was getting late and I could see the restlessness in the girls so I took it upon myself to liven them up a bit. Sorry no pics are available. I went up to Wally World and bought them all Airsoft pistols. I snuck out back and set myself up a blind and they had to try and find me before I could shoot them with my M4 Assault rifle in the Airsoft. Full auto and semi auto with 300 round capacity sending the plastic bb's down range at 500fps. 

I was hidden pretty good as they walked within about 25 feet of me without seeing me. I waited til they were a good piece away from me and would send a few rounds at them then hide out again. This time I let them get about half my range from me before lighting them up. They look like they just had an attack from a hornets nest with all the whelps. I wish I would have had my phone because watching them in their dark colored hoodie sweaters sneaking around the trees and bushes like Charlie's Angels had me almost giving away my location as I tried to hold back the laughter.


We had a blast and they wanted to play about 4 more times before I finally had to leave and feed the horses.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m./p.m. all

I chiming in a little later this a.m., but am here Hope everyone is ok.

HP I hated how the job interview turned out, but it sounds like the barn job may be for a reason. I really understand about the lady wanting someone around when she rides. I especially understand when I hear stories about experienced horse people getting injuries like NM's friend. You taking that job may be a stepping stone to the job you are wanting when the time is right. Just hang in there and don't get discouraged. Meanwhile, you are giving much needed moral support to the lady you will be working for by being there so she can ride. If she wants to ride like I do, then you are really increasing the quality of her life. Everything is intertwined and happens for a reason. Keep your chin up

NM I hope you had some good times this past weekend even with the accident your friend had. Hope she is doing ok now. It is probably an injury that will just take time. Glad you and Jay are doing well. Sounds like you are becoming a team.

The riding instructor thing didn't turn out very promising. I went out there just scoping the place out. The lady said she had 45 students coming in once a week and her arena showed no evidence of horse traffic on it. It just seemed strange to me. Maybe I am picking, but I just didn't have a good feeling about things. Again, when I hear about accidents involving horses, I really start thinking with my brains and not my heart. My heart keeps telling me to throw caution to the wind and ride, while my mind keeps asking me what will happen to my animals if I am disabled because of a riding accident. Being alone doesn't give you many options when something like that happens. I think of my chickens, cats, Red, or Reggie being with out water or food for several days and I feel sick. So, I don't know. I wish I could find somebody that would really take care of Red to give him to. As long as he is here, I am going to dream about riding. It would break my heart though for someone to take him and not be good to him. I couldn't live with that.

This a.m. I let my hens out. My three litl girls ran to me and followed me around. They know their momma will go around and turn things over so they can get those big fat crickets. They are so cute. I really love those little ole chickens. They really make me happy.

Hope everyone has a safe and blessed day.

Talk at cha later.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy,:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Well I had a pretty interesting weekend. Hubby and I went to our place up north to get out of the heat for a little while. Also, finally bought a new bed for our cabin and it was being delivered. Wow! A good nights sleep. I'm still battling the altitude headaches but I'm convinced I'll find the right combination of things to do to prevent them.

Anyway, last December I quit my job at Walmart. I hated it. Business had been picking up a little for husband so I figured if we could stay on a budget, it would be ok for awhile. I fully intended to look for another job, but we all know how that goes. In our little tiny town, there just wasn't much and sadly I don't like being away from my animals for too long. But, this whole budget thing is easier on paper than in fact! Well - this weekend my vet called me and asked if I would be interested in coming in to help out 3 days a week! Yay! I can learn something that I've always been interested in anyway and it would only be part time. I won't be making a huge income but it will help out with the hay bill. And I've already met everyone over there and like them all, so, I'm pretty excited.

We'll go for our week vacation at the cabin next week and when we get back I'll be ready for a new job!

Happy, I hope the barn job is a good fit for you. Who knows!

Nicker, I've always said - Whatever works! Good job for being will to work WITH Jay instead of AT him. Eventually, he may just walk in.

Ellen, I've thought of getting chickens. Sadly, 5 dogs really love chicken too. I have a sister who's hens follow her around and won't let anyone but her collect their eggs.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy 

you were posting your post while I was composing mine so I missed it. Sounds like yall are having fun.. Commando Rick. I can see you laughing and trying to hide the sound. Those girls are going to learn your commando tricks and you'll be the one with the hornet whelps. I can see it now with them all getting you good.:lol::lol::lol:

Life is good so enjoy. It is good seeing you all being happy.

Keep having fun!!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Caught up on latest posts; everyone seems pretty darned well & doing good, good to hear. Was thinking of what to say to Happy Place, when saw Ellen's comments! She said it all, HP, & I can only reiterate if I wrote.

.. And, Ellen that instructor is out there...and if I lived in Georgia in my present predicament, I'd offer myself my room-mate/helper/general good friend all-'round.

HorseMonday was hot & double-doody mucking (newish Sunday people couldn't come). DID get there early (710a-ish), but talking & Janice catching me up on her place "events of the week" took the best part of an hour. That was ok w/me, I like the talk.

"SV" has hit Janice's place, from surrounding areas that contracted it. I forget what SV stands for, but it's a fly-borne virus that came into the U.S. from overseas. Callie & Spirit both have it (vet is coming this afternoon, Janice said. She notified him first, then notified State). The horses got little bumps, that then make a pustule (& can advance to big sores in tongue & mouth, inhibiting eating...the 2 mares aren't there, thank God). So, the place is in 21 day quarantine. Dennis was going to go home @ the end of the month, but he can't now.

I cleaned the 2 girls last, rinsed the 'barrow & rakes. We washed out hands really well (Janice put soap by the pump) & disinfected our boots. Was very careful not to touch my face/eyes/nose (or the 2 girls). It can be transmitted to humans, manifesting as flu symptoms. 

Another "interesting" thing of the day was that I caught new boarder Yo-Yo cribbing (off-track TB, called him "Jo Jo last Monday...he's staying, a family wants him, & wants him @ Janice's). I told Janice. She said she'd seen the evidence (along a board of his shed), but hadn't "caught him in the act", so wasn't sure if he was cribbing or just chewing. I've read about cribbing, & when I saw him hanging on w/his teeth to the board, inhaling deep & making rasping inhalation noises, I thought "Oh, dang, that's cribbing". 

So, told Janice. She showed me a good look at his sides & I saw the slant-thing in the muscles behind his ribs that show a long-time cribber (said she'd noted it when she helped pick him up from where he was at, saw a cribbing collar on a fence w/other tack, & had thought maybe it was Yo Yo's). She waited for proof. There it was today, w/my affirmation.

She put him out for the afternoon in the furthest round pen that has gotten weedy, to give him something to do (clear weeds),& will have his new owner get him a cribbing collar before her shed is destroyed. She explained that he's addicted, so it can't be done away with (I'd thought of & expressed to her toys...we did put 2 Jolly Balls in his pen). She said the toys might help, but won't cure.

So, no riding today (wasn't scheduled for a lesson anyway. Janice thought about a "real quick" on Bailey, but we both agreed that w/the heat [& time crunch w/me doing double-doody taking longer & her having a chiro appt @ 11a] that better to wait for a good, long lesson next Monday.)

Helped do waters, then helped put new rakes on handles, then went home. 

That be it. I learned, for real, about cribbing & what to look for on a horse's body, & about a fly virus that I didn't know about. So, no riding, but definately education.


----------



## Blue

TJ, Wow you've had a busy day! I hadn't heard of that SV either. Does it travel from state to state? Incubation period? Should I be watchful in Az? Lol hopefully our deadly heat will kill it. Too bad about that cribber though. I've heard it can cause some pretty serious health problems if not kept in check.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, Wow you've had a busy day! I hadn't heard of that SV either. Does it travel from state to state? Incubation period? Should I be watchful in Az? Lol hopefully our deadly heat will kill it. Too bad about that cribber though. I've heard it can cause some pretty serious health problems if not kept in check.


Blue, I just heard of SV today. As for your state, flies being flies, I don't know how it can travel. Colorado, according to Janice this morning, demands a 21 day quarantine. I asked her if meds will be given to the horses involved & she said no, it just has to be affirmed by her vet (today) & re-reported to State. She said it has a cycle, I wish I could be more specific, but State Vet seems to have decided 21 days. It's not life threatening, Janice said, but if it progresses to tongue/mouth the not eating issues happen.

I definatley wanted to post about this here, 'tho. I've seen "fly bite bumps" on horses before, & Janice thought, at first, the same thing about first seeing them on Spirit (& I saw those bumps on her last week, assumed fly bites). But when Janice saw "scrapes" on foreheads of both Callie & Spirit, & a big "bump" on old Callie w/a pustule forming, she knew something was up. I guess I wanted to alert all, to be watchful of the "regular" fly-bumps we're accustomed to. Since this has come in out of Country, I guess all should be watchful...not to be an alarmist, just for the sake of awareness. I'm not sure what the forehead scrapes meant, but Janice said that's when she knew a contagion was happening.

As for Mr Cribber, that owner has something to deal with. I'm sure Janice will try to give him something else to do (even I could see the guy is BORED), but is an issue...for the owner, & Janice doesn't want her shed destroyed.


----------



## ellen hays

Tj

Thanks for the support. That goes a long ways.

Poor horse. Cribbing always makes me think of humans that are addicted to strong drugs. The horse can't help what they are doing. They are the victims of being under extreme stress while confined to a stall for long hours away from their nature environment. I have seen big lick walking horses confined similarly. They are always treated like lepers. This is something that is brought on them by domestication and human interference in their natural behavior. It is pitiful in my opinion. I grieve for animals which have no say in their situations and are cast out as refuge for being a product of the environment that they are forced into. Terrible injustice.

This is a very destructive thing as well. These poor animals can tear down a structure in no time. It is a very bad thing, but not the animals doing in my opinion. What a tragedy!!!


----------



## tjtalon

I just texted Janice as to what "SV" stands for, so anyone (including me) can google it. Will let you'all know...


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Tj
> 
> Thanks for the support. That goes a long ways.
> 
> Poor horse. Cribbing always makes me think of humans that are addicted to strong drugs. The horse can't help what they are doing. They are the victims of being under extreme stress while confined to a stall for long hours away from their nature environment. I have seen big lick walking horses confined similarly. They are always treated like lepers. This is something that is brought on them by domestication and human interference in their natural behavior. It is pitiful in my opinion. I grieve for animals which have no say in their situations and are cast out as refuge for being a product of the environment that they are forced into. Terrible injustice.
> 
> This is a very destructive thing as well. These poor animals can tear down a structure in no time. It is a very bad thing, but not the animals doing in my opinion. What a tragedy!!!


No, Yo-Yo can't help it, that's what's sad. Very handsome TB, very tall (too me, 16 1/2 hands), sweet boy, too,

I read about that big lick thing, and was horrified. "We" tortured them, then shut them away for garbage.

The things that people do....:shock:


----------



## Blue

Thanks for all that info. I've never heard of it but will be watchful. We're not exposed to too many outside horses, but you never know. Hope all goes well at "your" barn


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

I keep Red within an electric fence and he seems fine. He respects it and I make sure he has everything he needs. Maybe that would be a good solution for this horse. I have not had good results from solar chargers, but the fence chargers you plug in have worked fine. This may seem harsh, but the long term welfare of the animal would be good. No destruction to structures either.. Just a thought.


----------



## ellen hays

I don't know if this is the same thing TJ and Janice are dealing with or not. I looked up equine v s and Vesicular Stematitis came up. Just a possibility.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> I keep Red within an electric fence and he seems fine. He respects it and I make sure he has everything he needs. Maybe that would be a good solution for this horse. I have not had good results from solar chargers, but the fence chargers you plug in have worked fine. This may seem harsh, but the long term welfare of the animal would be good. No destruction to structures either.. Just a thought.


Ellen, Janice has electric fence around 3 of the boys (not a "large charge", wouldn't hurt them whatsoever). Mr Cribber (Yo-Yo) has a metal fence. All the horses have wooden run-in/feeding sheds, topped w/aluminum roofs. He's cribbing on the wood where the shed roof/sides come down. There's 3 little ledges. Janice has one pen/run-in, where the run-in has metal edges on those ledges (3, where the roof/sides attach).

It's way in the back, in a far corner, no other horses around (yet). Janice will work it out.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: Sorry to here about "R". This happened after your ride?

I have several friends that have gotten that ride in the copter. Not good.
Also have known a few to lose their horse to the river. Not good either.

Well my weekend was interesting as usual.
You all know something always happens to me!

I meant to change shoes before I left, got busy and forgot.
Stuck with some ratty leaky docksiders for the weekend.
They took on a lot of dirt over the weekend.
I had to sit on the floor in the shower and scrub my black feet last night.

Saturday evening's ride got worse, we rode out to pick up ribbons.
These are colored plastic tape on a clothes pin for a self-guided ride.
We hopped in the river and rode down the middle for almost a 1/4 mile.
Decided to stop and let the horses cool in about 3 foot of water.
While talking and sharing some Jim Beam & water a bee landed just below my eye.
Stung oh yeah, looked like the elephant man back at camp that evening.
I received a lot of funny looks at work today.
Swelling is about gone now, not my year for insects.

Limited on pictures for the judged ride, I'll share a few that a friend took.
Tilting Bridge








Spin pipe 1 revolution with horse.
Tricky if you spin too fast it will touch the horse's backside.








Ball push for 25' through goalpost with horse.








Friday, upon arrival way too busy, headed out to mark the self guided ride.
Got back and set up obstacles and finished by dark.

Saturday, registration, spreadsheet for scores, served food, ribbons for awards.
Then the fateful ride and the little yellow bee.

Sunday we cleaned up obstacles and relaxed for a while.
Hit the trail for another ride and some play time in the river.
My wife led this ride and it was awesome, chilled out and soaked it all in.
Relaxed at camp and came home just before dark.

Sorry Stan I was too tired to cook eggs benedict with salmon.:-(
We had to roll with Chipotle burrito bowls for dinner.


----------



## Blue

That sounds like an interesting weekend Maryland. What kind of competition do you do? Some of those obstacles look like something I've done here too.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Judged pleasure ride.
Nothing fancy, not police training and such.
Try to pick obstacles that won't un-horse everyone.
We did well for difficulty, no obstacles that everyone aced.
All tasked scored 0-10, 100 point possible, 5 bonus points(items from trail).
We did not bring my favorite, SIL made it, looks like the Flintstones car.
Must push it with horses chest for 25 feet.


----------



## Blue

Looks like fun. A friend and I have done EXCA here. It's a blast, but hard to get folks involved here in this heat.


----------



## Stan

looks like a great time was had MR

Nickers from my perspective Jay following you in after he had tried to hook on was he trusting you and had hooked on. 

Bugs used to follow me anywhere even onto the float. He changed. However now he seams O/K. I would secure the trailer so it does not rock and work Jay in and out. With bugs and Stella when I had finished with them I could stop them half way out, then another step and stop and so on until they were out. Then again once they had mastered this and demonstrated how obedient they were it would all turn to custard. Jay, like Bugs, know they can load, just now and again they throw us a curve ball.

Rick: You mentioned you had a shoulder injury that lasted for weeks. Mine is still in a bad way pain down my neck and shoulder and down to the upper arm. Hurts like --- and keeps me awake at night.

High every one else, and a special to TJ

It's still raining another couple of low pressure troughs passing over us for the next couple of days. There is a silver lining, the days are beginning to stretch out and we all know what that means spring is not far away.

If its a little disjointed it must be the pain killers I'm taking them like candy

Cheers all keep riding and stay safe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

As you can see from the little smiley guy in the middle of the word...I am still half asleep. :rofl: Working all day yesterday....I am doomed!

Tried to get caught up with you guys last night, and after I read each and every post....I fell asleep! So...here I am drinking my coffee, trying to get awake.

So....onward with my STORY!! 

So..once I get Jay on the trailer, off we go. Thank gosh I did a trial run to this farm in the car, cause the GPS had me going in the opposite direction down their road. That would have meant I would have had to back up and turn around!:shock: Yikes!

Although I was over an hour late, not everyone was there yet. Phew! They were actually just setting up camp and a fire. What I found were very lady back ladies who were there to relax and enjoy themselves!  Absolutely no pressure.

So, I would say around 5:00 pm. (R had to work 1/2 day, she is a school counselor) WE all saddled up. We rode through fields and dirt roads, down to the lake and past some cows.

Jay was a peach, and they relied on his stellar behavior to lead the way most of the time.:thumbsup: He was the only true 'trail' horse, the others were still learning. This group does a vast array of riding. Mostly competitive stuff, but they all started riding together on little jaunts like we did to spend time together.

When we got back we had to figure out where each horse would 'spend the night'. Some spent the night in the ring (outdoor arena to you guys), one went to the round pen, and Jay got the stall! I was happy about that one until we saw the stall.:shock: There was a big gaping hole in the block in the back of the stall leading into the milking parlor I was afraid he would try to go out of....R and just looked at each other. She didn't think he would try, as it was dark in there and there was another horse in the next stall. With a bit of trepidation, I left him there. I did go down a bit later to check on him, and all was fine. 

We hung out at the fire and talked and laughed. I found out every person sitting around the fire worked in a school in some capacity. Weird how that works, but very cool. Found out we knew a lot of the same people.

I made a comfy little bed in the back of my trailer. DH gave me some cute little lights to help me. I borrowed a sleeping bag from my mother...all of ours at camp. She gave me a 'summer' one....the temps dipped down to 48* that night. BRRRRR I was a wee bit cold to say the least. BUT the sunrise I awoke to took all that cold away. I will share the photo in a moment.

I will post this so I don't lose it and be back...with some fresh coffee! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

This was the sunrise from my trailer door Friday morning. Crisp and cool, a mere 48*, but smelled great. You could hear cows mooing and the farmer starting his day down below.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We all got up fairly early, but not too early...it was dang cold and we stayed snuggled in a bit. :lol::lol: I promised myself at daybreak I would go down and grab Jay from the stall. (considering how I was worried about his safety, I slept like a rock). He was FINE! 

We spent more time around the fire talking in the morning. These ladies made me feel oh so comfortable. I have a hard time trusting anyone, and it felt like I belonged there. R and I picked up in our relationship better than ever....b/c when I last left her place way back when, I was a student, now....she treated me as a long lost friend. It felt great.  Like I said before, she is someone I have always had a special place in my heart for, for many, many years. She probably doesn't know it, but she helped me through a lot.

Anyway, since I had to leave around noon to go to camp, we tacked up and took a little ride. This time we rode through some fields. Jay was full of it....I was a little unnerved. I am not sure if it was the fields or if he felt like he had to lead, but he wanted to move more than I am used to. It seemed if he was in the lead he was better....but it was hard for him to stay there with his shorter stride. We were hangin' with draft crosses, TB, etc. 

Anyway, we get back to the trailers. R and a few of the others wanted to trot and canter a bit to get their horses lungs ready for their upcoming trials. Their trot made Jay canter, which we don't really do a lot....again:shock:, I brought him down to a walk.

As they were doing that, R wasn't happy with what another woman was doing on her horse (a student of course) so she took the horse....and that is when the accident occurred. I had already started to untack to go home, when R took D's horse out in the field to work it.

I have found out what happened. Apparently the horse jumped up and bucked out (like a bronco) unseating R. It then used R's body to catapult (using two back legs) itself off at a full gallop.:shock::shock::shock:

Really, considering, she is very lucky 11 ribs is all that broke. The docs can't believe there isn't internal bleeding.

News this morning is that she is up and moving a bit. YEA!

I must say.....this accident has put a scare in me. I rode yesterday (get right back on after a fall), but I was nervous. Jay was a bit gimpy at the jog, So I headed home. He didn't show any tenderness coming home (was he faking Ladona?) LOL...that is for sure! There is not injury to see....I suspect he over did it trying to keep up with the other horses.

It's a beautiful day out there....I am feeling a little ride....see if he's still gimpy. He doesn't show any signs at a walk, just at the jog.

To be continued.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hanging with the ladies....

All in all...I have to say Jay was a champion this past weekend. Considering ALL the different sights, sounds, scenerios both of us were exposed to...he took it all in stride and did a whopper of a job!

Everyone like him. i of course hoped R like him....and she really did. Thought he had a kind face, and had been trained really well.

I was a proud momma!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jay, in true trail horse action...takes the lead! 

R is the one in the white shirt....give you an idea who I am referring to, although it is a bit blurry. She was riding a TB/cross that had been trained in Parelli. She said she would take the horse to try to figure her out. R was saying that in this style of training, pressure means stay still....so if she squeezes her legs to move ahead, the horse just stands there....she siad it's been an interesting retraining her. Nice horse tho, and has a nice brain about her. Jay seemed to be most comforatble with her (Hope is her name). With other horses, he would get weary....he knew they were herd leaders I guess.

Friday morning he really didn't like the grey that threw R. If we rode beside her he was a mess....she also rode with a whip....which definitely made him nervous....to him being wacked scares him to death!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Us at the lake. This is a state park. We were actually riding on the dirt roads around the park. horses aren't allowed in this park.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry, I'm taking over this thread! :wink:

Friday found me shakin' and finally at camp. I wasn't up for much fun stuff. Later I found out about R and that she would be OK...that helped a bit.

Saturday, the girls and I loaded up the quads and headed to the trailhead. A couple miles away from our camp in the national forest.

Weather wise it was absolutely beautiful. We rode about 36 miles. Not a ton of mileage. We did a lot of stopping and talking and eating! :lol::lol::lol:

While riding we came upon a older gentleman who had flipped his quad. :shock: People were already at the scene helping him, but they needed help to get an ambulance to find where we were....again...another situation where we are in the middle of nowhere, nothing is marked well, and people needed help. We flagged a truck down and he helped us figure out where we were so the ambulance could be directed appropriately.

That night we sat by the fire, cooked steaks and fresh corn. We laughed and laughed....oh it felt so very good to belly laugh. :rofl:

Sunday we came home early. Wanted to see the horses....I felt very gulty just droprring Jay off and bolting after he had given me such a stellar performance.

Stan, I have to say...Jay has been being a bit of a TART lately at home....I am not sure why. Is it b/c I have been coming and going lately? 

And yes, Stan, I would make him walk/jog around me, he would stop and turn to face me...to me that means, OK, I'm ready to join you...I would walk up, stroke his face, turn to walk and he walked right with me. My biggest mistake was when he stopped about 4 feet from he trailer, I think I should have waited with him, instead I got PO'd and worked him again.....knowing now he needed time to assess the situation.

Maybe that is why he is being a tart.....he tried multiple times to hook up and I sent him away.....gosh I don't know.

He did seem 'happier' last night after a good bath.....I just don't know...he just hasn't been 'himself' since I left for NC. Although he has been well behaved.....the light in his eyes isn't so bright. That is what I mean.:-( Makes me feel bad.

Well, I have talked your ears off enough. I should get moving, get a ride in, and head off to school.......

Have a great day everyone! I will respond to all other posts later.

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, really beautiful! So glad you had a good time. Now remember how addicting it can be!

We've got a storm rolling through right now so I guess no ride this morning. That's ok. Got my quote on cementing the stalls yesterday. Yahoo! I can actually afford it and really like everything they are planning on doing. I liked that he was more interested in making sure I was happy with what I was getting and not so worried about hurry up and schedule it so he can get paid. I'm sure you know what I mean. 

Well I have a feeling we're going to be getting a blip in our internet service here in a minute, so I'll post. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry, one more...a view from between the handlebars. National Forest

I love this section of the trails...love the pines. Smells great!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow! It has been active around here!

Nicker - it sound a like you has quite a trip! I am so sorry to hear about R's accident but glad she will be OK. It is a good reminder that no matter how much experience a person has, there is risk associated with our sport. We do our best to minimize the likelihood of accident or injury, but it happens... It sounds like you had some lovely times with the girls around the campfire and that Jay was a star. Your pictures are beautiful! Are you back to school this week? We go back on Wednesday next week.

Blue - good news about your concrete. Around here, concrete is crazy expensive! I am sorry to hear the weather isn't cooperating for you to ride today.

MR - it looks like you has a fun but busy weekend as well. The trail course looks awesome! 

Stan - I am sorry to hear you are still in pain. Take it easy. Have you tried massage or acupuncture of anything alternative? 

Roadyy - Amber is looking great on the back of a horse. I enjoy your videos and short updates! Did your DW get the bussing job?

HappyPlace - have you heard any more a out the stable job?

TJ - any news from your landlady? Too bad you didn't get to ride on Horse Monday. I am also curious as to the illness you were mentioning...

The mosquitoes have finally died down (for now) so I got out for a trail ride on Sunday. My neighbour picked Koolio and I up in her trailer and we went to a different staging area of the trail system that we usually do. I've been there before many times, but discovered there is a lovely lunch spot with picnic tables, outhouses and tie-ups for the horses about 100 ares from where we usually take a break. I never knew it was there! We had a lovely ride and Koolio was a champ. I am so proud of him as he has become so reliable out on the trail and by himself. I used to prefer to take Sam because I could trust him and I could relax, take pictures, fish out snacks from my saddle bag etc. Koolio is now just as steady.

Yesterday was DD day off so the kids and I did some shopping and went to the art store. We bought a large canvas for DD to paint me a picture of Sam for my living room. She is an exceptional artist. I will try to get some pics of her work and post them. I am so excited to have a huge picture of Sam for our living room!

Later, DD and I went for a ride down the road with Sally and Koolio. Sally has a history of being a loose cannon, especially when out of the pasture. I never trusted her and was always nervous when DD rode her because she can get upset and really make for a tough ride. Since DD has had her at the stable for a few months she has turned around completely. It was such a joy to see Sally walking calmly down the road and enjoying herself. I never felt for a second she was going to have a fit and explode.

The day wasn't complete until DH and I went for a motorcycle ride. We went with the dual sport group on some back roads and dirt roads. I was the only female and the guys are crazy fast and experienced, but I held my own. By the last stretch of gravel / dirt, I was exhausted and unable to stay relaxed enough to keep the wobble out of the bike, so we headed home a little early. Good thing too because we got home just as the sun was going down. Had we stayed with the group, it would have been past dark before we headed home. It was a good ride even if it was a little challenging. I still feel much better on my horses. 

I hope everyone has a great day today! 

P.S. A good friend is turning 50 this week so I am going to make a candy care package for a "sweet guy". He loves candy. Do you think I will be able to find 50 different kinds of candy for him? Can you name 50 kinds of candy?


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, I shouldn't have mentioned the illness on the internet, I realized, after I did it, as it was an invasion of my instructor's privacy (guess I get real comfy on this thread..trust you'all, but forgot about the Great Out There). Asked the Powers To Be to delete my 2 posts referring to it...otherwise I hope they just get buried.

No, my landlady is being obtuse & non-informational. I've started packing the doo-dads & whatevers I can live without.

Sounds like YOU had a full & very nice day!

Wonderful pictures, Nicker; great trip, except for the accident, very glad R is doing ok.

MR, cool pics too. The competition exercises look very interesting. Sorry about the bee sting, the bugs do seem to be picking on you this year.

I'm forgetting to mention all who have posted, but always read all. Have to go get ready for work. Next Monday is a scheduled lesson, & there will be time to really get into it, after the chores.

Later, all.


----------



## Blue

Snickers, Reeses cups, reeses pieces, payday, hershey milk chocolate, hershey dark, good n plentys, twizzlers, werthers, jolly ranchers (all flavors!), jr mints, mr. goodbar, gummy worms, sour apple rings, dum dums, rolos, tootsie rolls, caramels, 100,000 bar, hershey kisses

I think that's 20 and more if you count the individual flavors of jolly ranchers. I'm pretty much the candy queen around here. Gotta go, but I'm sure I'll think of more later. Now I have to go bake something. Cake or pie?


----------



## Koolio

Thanks Blue! I just baked oatmeal chocolate chip muffins for breakfast and a batch of chocolate chip cookies for snacks.. Tomorrow, I plan to make chocolate zucchini cake and banana loaf. It is finally cool enough to do some baking!


----------



## Blue

kit kats, krackles


----------



## Koolio

Bottle caps, Nibs, SweetTarts, Tic Tacs, Menthos, Life Savers, Jolly Ranchers, Starbrite Mints, MacIntosh's Toffee, Smarties, Coffee Crisp, Peppermints, GobStoppers, Banana Creams, Jube Jubes...

My friend has a "candy bag" on the handle bars of his motorcycle. I am going to try to find as many different kinds as I can to fill his candy bag. That means they cannot melt in the heat and don't need to be wrapped.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! A quick pop in inbetween barn duty and school duty....they call it lunch!:lol::lol::lol:

Got a little ride in today...I felt a wee bit more confident, and Jay seemed to be a little 'brighter' and easier to get the halter on and do his thing.

We didn't ride too long, he is still gimpy at the trot....I'll give him a rest. Coould be anything, stone bruise, pulled something...whatever.

Koolio, sounds like a fun time the other day. Teachers officially start this Friday.:-( Act 80 day...not sure what is planned. In-service on Monday, kids on Tuesday.

MR, love the looks of that little competition you had there. I would love to do smething like that with Jay.

Yes, Koolio, R's accident was a strong reminder that things can go wrong with these huge beasts....:? Everyone be careful out there!:wink:

Blue, love the looks of that horse!

OK, gotta run. Talk more later!

Have a good day all!

Ride Strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Swedish Fish, Pixie Stix, Mike and Ike, Red Hots, Hot Tomalies, circus peanuts, squirrels, mary janes, Black Jacks, laffy taffy, airheads, blow pops, charms pops, tootsie pops. LOL I love candy!

I was planning on going out to visit Rosie today but we have some bad storms headed our way. The sun is shining now, so after I get the laundry done I may still try to squeak in a visit. I need the horse breath. Tomorrow I plan on seeing the woman that offered the barn job before I head over to my volunteer barn. Feel like I just need to stay busy.


----------



## Roadyy

My wife did get hired full time. In fact the dispatch office has been using her in office to help get all the routes situated for this school year. She didn't get home til around 8pm last night as one of the charter schools only gave their student pick up locations to them on Wednesday. So it was a mad dash from Thurs, Friday,Saturday and Monday. They were there til 8pm last night and called it then because tempers were flaring and when you have a room full of women getting snappy then you risk a war zone. lol

She went back on her driving route this morning for the first official day of school and said it went well for her route. I am sure they pulled her into the office to help after the morning route until she has to go out on the afternoon route.


I'm glad Sally has turned into a safe and level headed mount for your DD. THe bike ride sounded like a lot of fun keeping up with the more seasoned riders.
Would your DD be interested in doing a painting for us outside your family? I would like a small one of Doc for Amber and a larger one if all three for the living room.


MN17, I am envious of the weekend you had as well. I am hoping my trail ride comp coming up is as fun without the damage.


----------



## Blue

Sweet Tarts!


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> Thanks Blue! I just baked oatmeal chocolate chip muffins for breakfast and a batch of chocolate chip cookies for snacks.. Tomorrow, I plan to make chocolate zucchini cake and banana loaf. It is finally cool enough to do some baking!


Yum! I wanna come to your house!


----------



## Blue

I'm going to pose a question to all you "crafty" people out there. I think I'll start a new thread on the home page as well.

All four kids have moved out. (for now):wink: For over 30 years I have just putting keepsakes and photos into boxes. Somehow I was always too busy having fun to spend the time to organize them. On top of that several years ago when my folks passed on I was left with 2 more generations of photos.:shock:

We're talking 7 full size boxes of stuff. I'm not crafty or talented or artistic. However, my goal is to put all of this stuff in some type of order. What I've done first is separate each child's keepsakes into it's own box. First shoes, school awards, special poems, you know. Now, I'm left with all those years of photos. Naturally the last couple of years its all been digital and only print what is special, but all the rest is still special to me and I don't want to lose it. 

Now for my question. What would be the best way to divide or organize it all? Where to start? Should I separate by person? or year? I'm so overwhelmed I don't even want to open the first box.:?:?

Ideas?


----------



## Koolio

How about separating the items by child and creating a "treasure chest" for each one. My grandmother collected all the old photos and created op hoot albums for each of us grandchildren documenting our lives and then gave these to us as adults. It is a treasure that I love sharing with my own kids and I have added awards, metals, and anything else to it. An album is good for small, paper items, but a chest will accommodate bulkier things.


----------



## Roadyy

I like Tracey's idea to separate by person and in a chest or small foot locker type storage. I have a 4 drawer file cabinet for all four of my girls and think I will talk to DW about Tracey's idea.


----------



## Koolio

Here are a few pics of DD work. She is only 18 and did many of these a few years ago. I am amazed at her talent and her ability to work in multiple media. The pics aren't great as they are taken with a phone, but you get the idea.

She did this tiger picture when she was 16. It is about 3'x4' acrylic on canvas.










This is a dipic she did when she was 17 of red riding hood and the wolf. I think this is oil on canvas.









Her first go at oil pastels. She did this when she was 15. Sorry about the reflections.









One of many horse portraits she has done. 









These ares some very quick watercolor pictures she did more recently. She whips these up in a couple of hours.




























And a pencil sketch...


----------



## Happy Place

Wow your daughter has some serios talent!

I like the treasure box idea. You can also go to a craft store and ask for ideas. Some offer classes where you bring it all in and leave with a finished product. Try Michaels or Joann Fabric.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow Koolio...I agree with HP.....SERIOUS talent there! Wow!

I like all your box ideas. I know for a long time my dad kept a filing cabinet drawer just for my stuff they saved from school and Sunday school. I remember as I child I would periodically go in it and look. Gee, I wonder whatever happened to that stuff? Probaly tossed it when they moved.:-(

My mom on the other hand has a big wooden trunk, ya know like the kind the pioneers brought with them full of my things. Of course, I am the only kid, so having something that big works. She actually has 3-4 trunks in the basement that she has redone. They were given to her by her relatives.


----------



## NickerMaker71

With all the hoopla I forgot to mention that I am getting my hay storage/tack room built!!

I wasn't worried about it, but my mother is tired of wrestling me for hay storage room, so here we go!

I would love to see pics of the inside of your tack rooms to get an idea of how I want to set it up. I think it's 10X10. I told the builder I want WiFi. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

WiFi is a good idea, but add one of those small fridges! My tack room is actually my trailer. I keep a few things in my barn. I'll try to get some pics of my friends tack room in her barn. It's awesome!

Thanks everyone for the ideas for my photos. For my kids I think I'll just start by sorting photos by child, then by age/year. For those past generation photos, I'm not sure. Some of them I don't even know who they are, but somebody may want them someday. I guess, just keep them clean and dry for now. Maybe I'll have an epiphany!?

Now back to candy. Salt water taffy, cinnamon discs.


----------



## Koolio

That's awesome Nicker!! You will love having a separate tack/ storage room. 

Here is a pic of half of my tack room. On the other side, I have a hung cabinet for lotions and options as well as a cart with drawers for extra brushes, horse cookies, extra blanket straps, leg wraps, etc. I love my blanket hooks in the tack room. All they are is a $14 4- bar swinging towel rack from Ikea. I have 4 of them, 1 for each horse, so I can hang 16 blankets. You can see one without any blankets on it in the right hand corner.

No WiFI, but I do keep a radio in the barn. If it was insulated, I'd have a small beer fridge, a water jug and a Keurig too, but the house is only 30 steps away.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: Did I see your pic in the photo of the month contest??? (Hint to all)


----------



## Blue

Koolio, does your daughter paint professionally? She could easily. Very impressive!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha I was totally kidding about the WiFi! The builder was joking that it was big enough for a couch...so I said how about some WiFi.:lol::wink: 

I DO like the idea of the fridge! i'm always jones-ing for a drink, especially when it''s hot like today.

Thanks Koolio for your photo.

Also, if you guys recommend a certain hook or saddle rack or whatever, that would be great....and where i can find it would be extra great too!


----------



## Koolio

*Sweet success!!*

I found (and bought)at least 50 different kinds of candy for my friends 50th birthday. He is hypoglycaemic and always has candy on hand. Here's the list...


Coffee Crisp, Smarties, Mars bar, Crispy Crunch, Oh Henry, Dairy Milk, Kit Kat, Rolo, Cherry Blossom, Caramilk, Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, Hershey's Chocolate Almond, Aero bar, Wunderbar, Zero Bar, Twix, Glosettes, M&M's, Skor, Snickers, Bounty, Hershey kisses, York Peppermint Patties, Tootsi Rolls, Krackel, Mr. Goodbar, Milky Way. (That's 25 different chocolate types)

Starburst, Mentos, Love Hearts, SweetTarts, Rockets, Bottlecaps, Shockers, Popeye candy sticks, Scotch mints, Mint leaves, Caramel squares, Salt water taffy, Blue whales, Skittles, Pez candy, Toasted coconut marshmallows, Butterscotch drops, Silver Cola Balls, Chocolate Toffee, Tootsi pops, Mike n Ike's, Licorice Allsorts, Coke Bottles, Lifesavers, Nibs, Jujubes. (That's 25 different types of candy)

I have a few more just in case I want to take out some of the above. It is shocking he many kinds of candy there is! :shock: When I brought it home, my sons eyes were as big as saucers and he said, "Mom, you are going to give him diabetes". So, we decided as a second gift to give him an "emergency birthday kit" that consists of a toothbrush, toothpaste and an empty syringe labelled 'insulin'.:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I found (and bought)at least 50 different kinds of candy for my friends 50th birthday. He is hypoglycaemic and always has candy on hand. Here's the list...
> 
> 
> Coffee Crisp, Smarties, Mars bar, Crispy Crunch, Oh Henry, Dairy Milk, Kit Kat, Rolo, Cherry Blossom, Caramilk, Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, Hershey's Chocolate Almond, Aero bar, Wunderbar, Zero Bar, Twix, Glosettes, M&M's, Skor, Snickers, Bounty, Hershey kisses, York Peppermint Patties, Tootsi Rolls, Krackel, Mr. Goodbar, Milky Way. (That's 25 different chocolate types)
> 
> Starburst, Mentos, Love Hearts, SweetTarts, Rockets, Bottlecaps, Shockers, Popeye candy sticks, Scotch mints, Mint leaves, Caramel squares, Salt water taffy, Blue whales, Skittles, Pez candy, Toasted coconut marshmallows, Butterscotch drops, Silver Cola Balls, Chocolate Toffee, Tootsi pops, Mike n Ike's, Licorice Allsorts, Coke Bottles, Lifesavers, Nibs, Jujubes. (That's 25 different types of candy)
> 
> I have a few more just in case I want to take out some of the above. It is shocking he many kinds of candy there is! :shock: When I brought it home, my sons eyes were as big as saucers and he said, "Mom, you are going to give him diabetes". So, we decided as a second gift to give him an "emergency birthday kit" that consists of a toothbrush, toothpaste and an empty syringe labelled 'insulin'.:lol:


Orange juice packets & a nice new water bottle!


----------



## tjtalon

Kudos on the hay shed, Nicker, with or w/out wi-fi! As for a couch, maybe a nice vinyl covered (easily cleaned) bean bag chair!...Seriously, beside that little 'fridge that you WILL get..!

Liked the pictures arrangement conversation. Don't have children, but plenty of pictures of friends & family (stored in lumps in boxes, hmm...) The thing I've long wondered about is cards...toss or not? I collect them, think I should toss them, then when someone "passes along", glad I've kept them. They do seriously pile up 'tho. What do you'all do w/them?

Tracey, your daughter's talent is amazing! And congrats on the candy find for your friend; I posted already my "diabetic" tip! (Besides, orange juice goes great w/candy of any kind, esp chocolate)!

MR, I can't find "photo of the month" on the site. Is this a joke or real? Rotten w/the hint...

I called my landlady tonite, as couldn't stand non-info anymore (she said she was going to call me "in a day or so"...hmmm...) She has papers (sitting around, apparently, for the past month) for her to fill out, plus pages for me to fill out, to apply to see if I can assume the loan (these are the papers she said at the end of June that were "wrong", & her realtor told her to fill out the parts pertaining to her & send me the rest to fill out). I've waited all month for that "sending". She said w/her illness and getting ready to move, she hadn't been able to look at the papers.

Ok... (AAAHHH!!!) TOLD her to do her part tomorrow morning, before she does anything else that wipes out her energy level, & get the papers sent to me. She said she would. Then, I can fill out my part & take the papers to a loan officer @ Chase (she said, as she's said before, that she has a Key Bank mngr # that she can give me, if the loan isn't assumable per Chase, for "options", but I have a bad feeling about that jump. The above works (soon), or it doesn't.

When I do get these papers, going to take them to the lady who has offered the $ to help me move, to see what she thinks (will also tell her of tonight's conversation w/landlady).

She said her son is coming to get her to move to Texas next month. When I asked her do I or not send her September rent, she was rather at a loss, then said yes, to "give me more time" (and cover her Sept mortgage payment...the real reason, I'm sure...)

My Best Case Scenario? I get to assume this place, asap, so can work on fixing it up over the next year, then SELL IT, to get what I want.

"Worst Case": pretty darned soon I'll have 30 days from the bank to vacate...

Either will be working w/God (way bigger than Chase Bank) for my highest & best good. Moving way very well involve having to give up my two cats (the places, decent, I've looked at, have incredibly high [like $500 per cat] pet deposits, & a higher rent for either one or two cats. I'd have to give up my cats to not live in gang-land...& would, that would just have to be.

Thanks for listening. Told landlady I've been living in limbo since the end of May (her response was "welcome to my world" so I responded "guess we're sharing that world".) Well, don't want/need to live in "that" world.

Will accept & ruminate on any suggestion/comment received, wouldn't post this if wasn't willing to accept advice. I know people here have wondered what's going on, & I pushed to find out, tonight, what I could.

Oh.. she kept telling me I wasn't "thinking positive" in asking about stuff like "do I need to pack? am I moving? I don't want to move in winter. Do I send Sept rent & what if I don't?". Ok, maybe not "positive thinking", but have to know WHAT to think & prepare for! Can't keep sliding down a slippery slope, have done that way too much in my life.

I've been doing a mantra "All good things are coming to me though God". I repeat & repeat in my head, until my head believes it as much as my heart surges to know it.

Thanks again for listening.


----------



## Stan

I had a response to every one and now its in cyber space. That's the empty space I keep between my ears providing residence for useless information and un retrievable posts.

Nickers keep working with Jay loading and unloading. Get him to stop when half way out and go back in on command he will do it in the end. Bugs can he chooses not to. Its raining here still 60 mils last night and windy. Bugs now reacts to quads. Wind also upsets him alot

Koolio I am trying massage now This shoulder issue has been going for 6 weeks now.

Blue I vote for the foot locker


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> MR, I can't find "photo of the month" on the site. Is this a joke or real? Rotten w/the hint...


Horse Contests

Somewhere near here or on the right of screen.
At times banner is displayed near top of screen.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, but I wasn't going to mention it as to not have the results tainted. I saw several in there that are much better than mine. I throw one in there every so often just for the heck of it. Then forget I did. I don't think any of mine have ever won, least not that I know of. haha



MN17, congrats on the tack room. I would suggest to keep some penicillin in that fridge too. It may go out of date before use, but I keep a bottle in mine every since Trusty got his leg cut on the horse trailer. 

Tracey, I would really be interested in having your daughter do some drawings and/or paintings for me. I had a pencil drawing done of my oldest daughter when she was 6 months old. It was done from a wallet sized photo and turned out so beautiful. Presented it to my mother and they kept it over their fireplace. Daughter never really realized it was her til she found the photo it was drawn from.


Stan, glad you are getting so much rain. I know it will be a God send in the long run for this summers grass. If you are still sore after massage then I second the acupuncture. Kid at church has chronic migraines the doctors couldn't get a medicine to work on for more than an hour at a time. After 9 months of fighting and dealing with it his parents reluctantly took him for an acupuncture session. He had immediate relief that lasted for 2 weeks. Went back once a month for the next 3 months and has not had another migraine since.


Terry, check into a quick sale at a cheaper price that is more affordable for you. The bank will likely be interested to get it off their books fast and the owner can agree to do it.


I stopped by to visit my cousin last night and saw something in his den that I will be taking with me on my Sept trail ride. Will make DW and the girls very happy! I'll put this in the back of the horse trailer and we can camp out in there at night. He has a large power inverter to run it off the truck battery as they used it in the 18 wheeler to run fridge and tvs. I'll have plastic to cover the open sides of the trailer to help keep it in. It worked very well!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wait a minute there Roaddy....is that what I think it is??? A HEATER? For the back of the Trailer? Come on now....I thought you were tougher than that? i just survived a 48* night in the back of my trailer! You live in dang FL! Come on now........:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

No darling. It is a portable AIR CONDITIONER!! lmbo


For the wife and girls as they aren't used to sleeping out in the heat much. notice on the screen it shows 20* C.


----------



## NickerMaker71

It's dark, dreary and thunderstormy here. Took DH 3 tries to get me to wake up.:shock: Yikes, I guess I am tired!

Not going in to school today. Have plenty to do here and a derm appt this afternoon to get that last spot removed.

While I'm out I'll do a little shopping....need a first day outfit. :lol:

I've been thinking, and I believe Jay's being a TART b/c the last couple weeks haven't been 'normal' with me coming morning and night. I also think part of it is my mother. She tries to do what is right and help me out, but know she is afraid of Jay, not Rainn, cause she's little and easy going. Really, so is he, but she has herself worked up over him. 

I'm thinking she tip-toes around him so she doesn't 'upset' him, which is actually worse! I was reading a while ago in a Clinton Anderson book, that doing that makes horses actaully spookier. i believe it....when I think back to being a kid, you just whip things out of a box, throw things here and there....never worried about spooking a horse cause youre a kid and con't care....now it's different....well, I don't tip-toe, but I think she does.

I also saw witness of how mom's DH bothers Jay too. Mom's DH has been helping build the hay shed....he's a tip-toer....I think I've told you, he often just 'shows' up around a corner, scares the begeezus out of me. (could be a Sienfeld episode.) Anyway, he did that yesterday when I was working with Jay. Scared both of us! I do not trust that man!:evil:

Anyway, the whole point is, now that I will be going back to school, i won't be around in the morning....he will have to make another adjustment. I do believe he did have to make an adjustment last school year too. 

Gotta love my emotional horsey. LOL

Heard my friend is making slow progress, moving around a bit more now. They will send her to a rehab facility at the end of the week. I guess Saturday a whole bunch of students and friends rallied together and cleaned up her place....mowed, cleaned stalls, weed eated, you name it...it's done.  I don't know how many horses she has at that place....maybe 20? she has a huge support system, that is good.

well, better get moving, my troops await.....my last couple days of morning horse breathe.:-(

Have a good day all!
RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> No darling. It is a portable AIR CONDITIONER!! lmbo
> 
> 
> For the wife and girls as they aren't used to sleeping out in the heat much. notice on the screen it shows 20* C.


Hahahahaha You can tell I live in the NORTH! That looks like a space heater to me! Never saw AC like that! Cool!

I still thnk you need to rough it tho......:wink:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy that's awesome! I may have to look into one of those.

Nicker, can you just tell them to stop tip toeing around like that? I hate it when people do that around any animal, but especially horses.

TJ, gad you explained all that. I felt bad because there had been a little mention of your predicament here and there, but I could find enough info to know what was going on. Now I get it! Wow. Sounds like you're really going to have to keep after her for the papers and information you need. Really hope all goes well for you.

Stan, a month for a shoulder issue is a long time. Maybe its time for some sort of treatment? Acupuncture really can be wonderful.

Well, Arizona got its share of rain yesterday. How odd for us but I'm glad I bought a new rain slicker. I had to leave the horses out because their stalls flooded within the first hour of the rain. They fared pretty well. My old guy got to stay in the highest stall and did ok with that. My big draft cross mare and big paint gelding both stayed out in the pasture. It was a lake in parts and they threw a tantrum about it, but finally settled in under a willow tree. The little black mare I had to leave out as she and the big mare don'e get along. She mostly just stood in the breezeway under cover most of the day. I have to watch her closely as I've caught her "weather colic" twice. Regular probiotics have been helping tho.

Well the sun is coming up here. Time to go out and inspect for damage. Hope all of you fare well today.


----------



## Roadyy

Yeah this thing even has a grain pain to contain the moisture you get from A/Cs. Suppose to dump it every 24 hours or so. I figure I'll take my generator too and run it during the day then run off the truck battery at night to minimize the noise around camp. I have long enough cords to set the generator well away from sites and may do that depending on how many others are running gens. 

My part for the dually showed up yesterday and I spoke with the guy who is going to do the work for me this morning. He is researching time for work and then if he will still have time this weekend to do it and get back to me. I hope he can still do it this weekend. I really want to be driving it again.


Another note. My oldest daughter and her husband have decided she needs to go back up there instead of continue to work here and him there while saving to get a place so he can come down. I am not letting him move into my house. She will be going back tomorrow. I started to try and talk them out of it, but decided that was not the right thing to do. I told her he is the head of the household and if that was the decision then she needs to respect it no matter right or wrong. She misses him and he misses them and feel they can't stand to be apart even if it is towards making a better life for the long run. They will have to work together to make it the right decision.


I am very disappointed and feeling a loss for her and the grandson all over again.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

It's an early one here as I was up at 5 am wheezing and coughing. There is some kind of weed around here that oozes pollen or something at night, and I am highly allergic. My asthma has Ben terrible, worse than it has in a couple of decades.:-(

TJ - I hope your landlady gets some answers for you soon. You may have to push her to get what you need. It isn't fair how she is treating you. I would not be keen on giving her the next months rent without seeing some paperwork or something in writing. It may be time to play hardball. Don't let her illness make you feel you have to be gentle, as you need to look after yourself first. In the meantime, it may be worth booking an appointment with the bank and finding out the feasibility of resuming the loan. Maybe you have done this already? Sorry to be so blunt, but I want what is best for you and it seems this woman is taking advantage. There comes a point when positive thinking and praying can only do so much. Sometimes you have to grab that bull by the horns and steer it in a new direction.

Nicker - I hope Jay comes around. Maybe you need to spend some time with your mom and Jay and teach her how to act around him. She may not even realize how her body language is affecting her, but if you did a few short lessons with her, she may feel much better and so will Jay.

Blue - you must be loving the change in weather and how green it will make things, but I hope the flooding isn't too bad. I recall many years ago when I lived in Cottonwood, they had a "100 year flood" on the Verde River that flooded out many, many homes. We spent days picking through muck and silt in friends' kitchens and living rooms pulling out salvageable goods. I almost boarded my horse at one property along the riverside but luckily chose not to. I don't think I could have gotten her out in time as the the water level rose 20 feet in less than 15 minutes. I never really understood how dangerous water in the desert can be until I lived in Arizona and experienced some of those flash floods for myself.

Roadyy - I though heater at first too, but then remembered where you live. LOL! My daughter has sold a few prints of the tiger picture and sold two other paintings but hasn't done any commissioned pieces yet. I know she would love to, but right now she doesn't have the time. She is a working student (aka minion or slave) at a stable and works 6 days a week from 7 am to about 9 pm. I expect it will take her a year to do the painting of Sam. I will ask her though.


----------



## Blue

O Roadyy, I'm so sorry. I know how excited you were to have them there with you.

Well, our damage isn't bad at all. Even though we live very close to a river, we are actually very high. House and barn are fine, but the yards, pasture and stalls are a mucky mess. Strange to have to wear irrigation boots to go out and feed. Horses actually changed color as they like to roll in the mud! Ugh! I'll never get them clean. Lol. I'm only really concerned about keeping feet clean at times like this anyway. I'll go out and pick them out probably 3 times a day until it dries a little more.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I am sorry to hear about hr daughter and grandson. How far away will they be?


----------



## Roadyy

They are moving back to NE Ms. to the town I moved here from in 03 when she was in the 7th grade. They will be 6-7 hours and 260ish miles away.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I'm really sorry that your daughter & grandson are moving away.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- Glad you didn't get flooded. At least the mud baths will keep the biting bugs off the horses :lol:

TJ-I would withhold the September rent. If she can have her son arrange to pick her up and move her, she can get those papers to you. You have been more than kind and patient. Don't be a doormat! It's an energy sucker and mood destabilizer (I know that's not a real word, but it fits, doesn't it?).

Roaddy- I'm sorry your daughter has to move again. It's hard to let them make their own mistakes, but sometimes it just must be done.

It's almost noon and no calls for today. As we inch closer to the start of school, my chances for employment plummet. I have been working since I was 14. This unemployment stretch is very hard on me emotionally. I have never not been able to carry my own weight (and others too for that matter). That never gets brought up to me and never would, but my mom instilled that in me very deeply. Never depend on anyone was her mantra. It has been a blessing and a curse.

After lunch I am going out to visit the barn job lady, maybe Rosie, then on to volunteer. For the past two days I have been playing in my tack trunk, cleaning tack that doesn't get used and making lists of things I would absolutely need when I get my own horse. It's a sickness, really!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you everyone for the advice. Think think think...

Happy Place & Tracey, I'm scared to withhold the Sept rent, because she'll immediately slap me w/eviction...& just not ready. But, maybe it's the way to go, I just can't see it clear, but need to asap. I TOLD her to get on those papers this morning & send them to me right away...


----------



## tjtalon

...and, yes, have been feeling like a doormat. "Need my mojo back"!!


----------



## Celeste

I would not pay the September rent until September is here. That gives you a little time to act on stuff. I would go on to the bank myself if she doesn't do something immediately.


----------



## tjtalon

and Happy Place, I feel for you w/the job hiatus. maybe the barn job will lead to something very good & unexpected. Hope hope hope....


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I would not pay the September rent until September is here. That gives you a little time to act on stuff. I would go on to the bank myself if she doesn't do something immediately.


That very thought crossed my mind. I keep thinking I need those papers in hand to go to the bank, because it's the assumption-no money down that's the crux. I'm very ignorant of these matters. Am going to call landlady tomorrow morning & ask her if she's mailed the papers. If she's still vacillating:evil:, then...crossroads moment for sure. (I'm really p'od that she's had these papers for an entire month, & was "just too sick" to deal w/it. I'm even more p'od at myself for becoming immobilized w/fear & worry). Kinda water under the bridge now. Gotta find my mojo boots (prob'y stuffed under my muck boots:lol

Gotta go get ready for work. Can do no more today about all this. Thanks all, again, for your advice & support.


----------



## Blue

TJ, I came in on this conversation about 1/2 way through so forgive me if these questions have already been addressed, but how far away does your landlady live? Too far to just drive over and get the papers? You mentioned she has a son? Is it possible she's stalling in the hopes that HE will take over? 

Obviously she's playing the "poor me" card, but she could also be "frozen" from being depressed with her circumstances too. No excuse, I know. She's got to bear some responsibility for resolving this.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - could you book an appointment for the two of you to go to the bank, then pick her and the papers up and go together? Otherwise, I would still make an appointment at the bank just to get more information. 
You need to know if it is even a possibility for you to resume the loan with nothing down. That will depend how much equity there is in the place and if she is willing to sign that over to you free and clear. You also need to know how much she owes and how much the property is worth. The bank cannot tell you what she owes without her permission, but they should be able to give you an estimate as to the value of the property. If not the bank, contact a realtor to get an estimate. I would not expect your landlady to do any of this on your behalf. The most she can do is provide a written agreement to "gift" you any equity in the property provided the bank will transfer the loan to you. The bank will be able to tell you if you personally qualify for the loan based on income and credit history. You need to know all of these things first to make this happen. Once your landlady leaves with her son, there may be very little you can do other than move. Again, sorry to be so blunt.
I agree with Celeste that I wouldn't pay the September rent until September comes.


----------



## corgi

Tj- Everyone is giving great advice. I like the idea of going to her to get the paperwork or going to the bank with her.

HP- so sorry you haven't hear anything.

Rick- I hate to hear that your daughter may be moving.

Nicker, how is your friend today?

Here is the latest Isabella video. I stopped by the barn on the way home right before a big storm hit. I was sitting on a tack trunk across from her stall and as I was talking to her, she was looking at me so intently, I decided to film her. I would love to know what she is thinking. Right after this was taken, the storm hit and the sound was deafening!!! I almost crawled into the stall with her. It was scary! LOL


----------



## Happy Place

Tj- If she cant get the house papers to you, how quickly do you think she could get eviction papers on you? After that you have 30 days. That means she would be without rent money for 60 days. I am willing to bet that if you withheld rent, those papers would be in your hands fast. Do go to your bank to see what you may qualify for. Information is power! If you dont qualify, then you know its time to find another rental. Get your own info first. {Hugs}
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

I helped with lessons today. It was fun but i am really sore from walking and running next to horses! It was super hot and humid. Every horse i brought in was covered in mud from rolling in yesterdays rain puddles. I groomed 4 mud cakes lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

I don't know what the laws are in Colorado, but here you have to be 90 days behind before landlord can serve you with eviction papers. Have to go through court and show cause, blah, blah. Takes time. I'm not advocating not to pay rent, just saying its time to get firm.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, I came in on this conversation about 1/2 way through so forgive me if these questions have already been addressed, but how far away does your landlady live? Too far to just drive over and get the papers? You mentioned she has a son? Is it possible she's stalling in the hopes that HE will take over?
> 
> Obviously she's playing the "poor me" card, but she could also be "frozen" from being depressed with her circumstances too. No excuse, I know. She's got to bear some responsibility for resolving this.


Blue, replying to this before I read further..Yes, I think she's doing both. I can't judge her. I did ask her about picking up the papers, but between her excuses & my limited time frames w/work, won't work, w/any expediency (she does live aways away). Apparently, from conversation last night, her daughter (who she hates & doesn't trust) has access to her bank account, & maybe her sister "might help". The details of her conumdrum aren't helpful to my own, for sure.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - could you book an appointment for the two of you to go to the bank, then pick her and the papers up and go together? Otherwise, I would still make an appointment at the bank just to get more information.
> You need to know if it is even a possibility for you to resume the loan with nothing down. That will depend how much equity there is in the place and if she is willing to sign that over to you free and clear. You also need to know how much she owes and how much the property is worth. The bank cannot tell you what she owes without her permission, but they should be able to give you an estimate as to the value of the property. If not the bank, contact a realtor to get an estimate. I would not expect your landlady to do any of this on your behalf. The most she can do is provide a written agreement to "gift" you any equity in the property provided the bank will transfer the loan to you. The bank will be able to tell you if you personally qualify for the loan based on income and credit history. You need to know all of these things first to make this happen. Once your landlady leaves with her son, there may be very little you can do other than move. Again, sorry to be so blunt.
> I agree with Celeste that I wouldn't pay the September rent until September comes.


Tracey, I printed this out to keep your info, I have most of what the #s are already. Thank you for the help...blunt is good, you have knowledge of how this works, I don't.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- Everyone is giving great advice. I like the idea of going to her to get the paperwork or going to the bank with her.


Ladona, she can't go to the bank w/me, can't leave the house. Chained to her O2, apparently, she says...& she weighs well over 300#, at last count that I know of.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Tj- If she cant get the house papers to you, how quickly do you think she could get eviction papers on you? After that you have 30 days. That means she would be without rent money for 60 days. I am willing to bet that if you withheld rent, those papers would be in your hands fast. Do go to your bank to see what you may qualify for. Information is power! If you dont qualify, then you know its time to find another rental. Get your own info first. {Hugs}
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Happy Place, your'e right! Hmmm....more ammo...thank you...


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I don't know what the laws are in Colorado, but here you have to be 90 days behind before landlord can serve you with eviction papers. Have to go through court and show cause, blah, blah. Takes time. I'm not advocating not to pay rent, just saying its time to get firm.


here it's 30 days.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I helped with lessons today. It was fun but i am really sore from walking and running next to horses! It was super hot and humid. Every horse i brought in was covered in mud from rolling in yesterdays rain puddles. I groomed 4 mud cakes lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love this!! Grooming mud-rollers! HP, that is a breath of fresh air right now...Horse Breath, mud, good to be with the horses. Glad you had fun!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

And on the happy note, via Happy Place, just watched Ladona's video of Isabella & Rainy Day At The Barn...love it! What a pretty horse indeed, too bad she couldn't tell you, Ladona, what was going thru her head..somethin' sure was!

Interesting note: I'd asked for, this past week, for a Tuesday as a PHL (personal leave day, that accumulates monthly, as opposed to vacation days) as soon as possible, as wanted a good 2 days to pack whatevers plus do my regular stuff. Couldn't be done, because still in end training of newbies, so the interim assistant chief offered me Saturday Aug 30. I took it...then all this doo-dah happened. I'm thinking: am going to call the bank tomorrow morning to see if a loan officer is on duty on Saturdays, & will schedule an appt if so. Then call landlady, TELL her I need the papers NOW (maybe by some miracle she actually got that accomplished today & mailed), so can have a wee bit of time to fill out & take them w/me. That's the plan, my plan anyway, at the moment. Gotta try this; just bailing right now & finding another place feels kinda like giving up before the Good can work, if that makes sense. Down to the wire, but that Saturday off feels like a "do this, then" moment. I'll call her in the morning, believe me. I've had enough.


----------



## tjtalon

And, yes, withholding Sept rent. For sure.


----------



## Blue

Go get 'em TJ!


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck, Terry. I hope this works out in your favor and I believe in the end of things it will even if it doesn't seem like it until you get to the destination.


My daughter and grandson pulled out yesterday evening to go stay at her sister's about 30 minutes up the way for the night before heading back to Mississippi today. I did not get to get hugs and say goodbye in person and was partially my fault as I told her to go on to her sister's to spend time with her before heading back. She hasn't had as much time with her as with us and wanted to give her as much time as possible. No telling when them two would get to see each other again.

HP, glad those muscles are sore as it means you used them and you should be proud of that. 

I hope everyone has a great day today.



GBY


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

Corgi, cute video. We are going to have to get Roadd to do a tutorial for me on how to upload videos onto YouTube! LOL YOu guys would be sorry then!

Corgi, thanks for asking...I just got an update. R is up and moving, brushed her teeth. They are concerned about fluid around the broken ribs. Keeping tabs on that. Planning on moving her to rehab soon as long as they can control the fluid.

TJ, good luck with all of this. Sorry I can't help in all of this....no reference to go back to there. :-(

Well, here's a funny....had the spot removed from my leg yesterday. Got some stitches. Doc asked what I do to exercise....I said shovel sh*t. (not really, but basically) She said, you won't for 2 weeks! :lol::lol: Yep, I get out of pushing a heavy wheelbarrow and carrying heavy water buckets for 2 weeks!! She doesn't want me to do anything to my stitches! So....I put DH to work last night.:lol::lol:

Well....last official day of freedom! What will I do? Hmmmm.....go in and work on my room since I didnt' yesterday. Meeting all day tomorrow and Monday.....Ugh:-(

Koolio, ya know....since I can't do heavy lifting my mom will have to....this may give me an opportunity to work with her and Jay! Great idea! 
Roaddy, so sorry your daughter is going....that's hard.

Well, I better get moving here.

Have a great day all! OH, I did ask when I can ride, b/c of the stitches....and she said the weekend! Woohoo!

Ride STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## corgi

Nicker, glad your procedure went well yesterday and glad you can't shovel for 2 weeks. LOL

I download videos to youtube directly from my phone. Do you have a smart phone? If so, just download the youtube app and then create your own account/channel. Everyone time I take a video on my phone, I can either email it, message it, or send it to you tube. I hit "send to you tube" and then I write a description and Shazam! There it is!


----------



## Happy Place

I got up way to early (for me, still on vacation time). 5:20, let the dogs out. Tried to get back to sleep. Thinking about how I would build a run in shed! 6:00 am cousin texts me about a horse that needs a home. Her brother will call with details later. Now I am wide awake, so I take the dogs out again and feed the chickens. Make DH his lunch for work, coffee and a spin through the internet. Here I am! Here is the "free" horse. Is a horse ever free? LOL I think not.
View attachment 501994


I also have a pic of Bailey and I commiserating over the humidity. Neither of us was comfortable at that point!
View attachment 502002


Bailey is a fjord who is just wonderful with kids and adults alike. I would sneak her home in a heart beat!!! Today is a clean the house, look for work and visit Rosie day. More on that later. TTFN!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, so sorry. I commend you for being so selfless though. How wonderful of you to encourage close sisters.

Nicker, glad it went well with the stitches. You're right, great time to spend with your mom and Jay.

Corgi, I can't do it either. I have a very nice smart phone and all I manage to do is talk and text. It's wasted on me.

Happy, Nice! He looks good. He's homeless? I spent 1 year in Mi. August was miserable. I had a hard time breathing in that humidity. And I had to ride my bike to work! Stay dry!

Heading out for a quick ride before it gets hot. Good day all


----------



## Roadyy

I talked to an old friend that used to go to my church and seems he has not been working alot lately. He is a diesel mechanic on big rigs and is going to do the job of replacing my fuel injection pump on the truck today and finish tomorrow if, for any reason, he is unable to get it done today. 

I am beyond excited for getting my truck back on the road, but holding it in until it cranks and drives under it's own power. 


Gotta go for now, but had to share that.


----------



## tjtalon

That's a pretty horse, HP!

Thanks, Rick, it'll "all come out in the wash"...this present must be the wringer cycle?! Maybe still in rinse, hmmm... Safe trip for your family members, feel bad for you that they had to leave,'tho.

Yay, Nicker, no poo-scooping for 2 weeks!

My sister & mother are in Iowa. I can't take the humidity there, & here it's even yuckier elsewhere. Can't ever feel dry, yucky.

All have a good day. I'm hoping for good thought-clarity, so can work thru this mess.

Later!


----------



## tjtalon

I saw this on FB & wanted to share it, let's see if it will send...


----------



## tjtalon

I put it on my desktop. My relationship to God & to horses seems very similar!


----------



## Happy Place

Nice horse day so far. First I went to the potential job. I'll call it M's barn. She was very nice. There are about 16 horses on 60+ acres. She lives there with her husband and takes care of her mom. More than anything else, it seems she wants someone to ride with, or at least be with her when she rides. She has had some injuries and is just getting back on. She has her stud horse, a bunch of mares and a couple or yearlings. It could turn out to be a very nice riding opportunity for me.

After that, I went to visit Rosie. The lawn was cut, the path down to the ring was clear and the riding ring was mowed. Inside the barn was neat as a pin. The horses have always been well cared for. If you remember before I was concerned about having to move horses around to even get to the ring. That seems to have sorted itself out. If I rode there, I would run into the same problem as before. No one is ever there when I am! DH does NOT want me to ride if I am by myself. That seems like a good argument for having them at home. They he can look out the window and see me! LOL 

Now I think it's time for a short nap before I clean the house.


----------



## Stan

Every ones talking about their smart phones. Ever tried the phones we have in the back woods of NZ. Takes a mountain of smarts to operate. An empty can on each end of a piece of string pull it taught and there you have it. Not much good on long distance calls or for the net. Its a bit slow. Something to do with the length of the string between the cans.

Bugs. Well its still raining this week so far 100 mils, 4 Inches, I think the rain god has decided to keep me indoors or someone over there is still out in the grass skirt jigging around chanting. The horse, each night I say hello to him and he turns his back to me. Has become head shy and generally turned into a Sh-----. 
Boy do we need some dry weather so I can work him It wont take long to bring him back just a fine day.

Cheers all

TJ keep on keeping on

Nickers: Carful DH might develop a liking for shovelling S------ and that means another horse and less for you to spend on your own.:shock:

Rick It was hard for me to say good by to my daughter last month, 3 years between visits for me I'll have to change that but I know how it feels and they say men are tough


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - M's stable sounds like it has lots of possibilities! I a not remember, but how do you know Rosie? Is there any chance you could work out a deal to lease her and keep hey at M's stable in exchange for some work? That way,my would have a regular mount and someone to ride with. Sometimes being unemployed presents some fantastic opportunities that you never see coming.. If you can afford not to work, but find a way to reconnect with horses and riding without committing a bunch of cash, that sounds like a winning situation to me!

Stan - Sorry it is still raining, but I also remember when you were so worried with the drought. Can you dress up in one of those awesome Aussie oil slickers and get out and work Bugs anyways? I have figured out that if I wait for nice weather to ride, I won't get much time in at all. A little rain or snow isn't bad. Th mosquitoes, however, are another story...

Roadyy - It is too bad you didn't get to say goodbye to your daughter and grandson. I hope you will get lots of opportunity to visit them. I understand how hard it is to be away from them, but is also understand your daughter feeling she needs to make her own life, even if it is far away. I left home at 18 and moved to another country to be with my husband. I still love my parents dearly, but with 2000 miles and and international border between us, I don't see them often. When we do though, I am grateful. And thank God for telephones!

TJ - I hope you get a bank appointment and hear from your landlady soon. I don't buy the idea that she can't go to the bank because of her O2. What is she going to do when her son picks her up? I feel she is making excuses. I am also unclear on why she is mailing the paperwork. Is she mailing it to you? Are you close enough to her to go and pick it up in person? It just sounds fishy (but them I am not a very trusting person). As far as looking for another place, I don't see that as giving up. I see it more as creating options for herself. If he find a other place, but the paperwork and transfer of the loan goes through, you don't have to take it. I strongly believe in having a Plan B, and finding another place is just that. 

Nicker - take care of those stitches and don't get tempted to go back to shovelling too soon. 

Busy morning here. I took some allergy meds last night and slept in until 8:30 this morning. :shock: The farrier came at 9:30 for pedi's all around and then I picked up poop in the pasture. This afternoon I am packaging the 50 kinds of candy I got for my friends birthday. I may also bake a zucchini chocolate cake.

I did get a short ride on on Sam last night. He seems to be over his abscess and did pretty good, but a little sore on the pavement. He was also quite antsy. We were riding on the edge the neighbours field and a deer jumped out causing him to spook. After that something bit him in the belly and he was kicking any biting at his belly and even bucked a few times. This is so unlike him! I got off and brushed off his belly but couldn't find anything. When I got back on he was just fine. Weird...

It is hard to believe I go back to school next week. I am working hard to be very positive about the upcoming school year. Yesterday I did some planning and found some cool activities for the Psychology course I am teaching. DS and I watched Blackfish last night about the Orcas. It is amazing to me that humans are the only animal that captures, keeps and feeds other animals for their amusement. Does anyone know of another animal that does this? Weird things to ponder...

I hope everyone has a god day!


----------



## Eole

I finally finished reading the zillion posts from the last 4 days I was gone. Please consider everyone read and liked! 

Trip with Alize was great. Uneventful travelling, including taking the ferry on the way back to avoid traffic.
Lovely new stable all by ourselves. My mare had a large paddock with direct access to her stall and view on the owner's 2 horses and cows in the next paddock. I was sleeping in the tackroom, which was actually a quaint fully equipped appartment for guests. Alize was a star all the way, although she had me worried by not drinking nor eating much.

Owner is a vet about my (our!) age, so nice and full of life and projects. She changed her plans to ride with me both days and showed me the trails, about 10 miles each ride. I did a couple shorter rides on my own, but I'm really good at getting lost... It's a well organized riding club with over 120 miles of permanent groomed trails through old park forests and along private farms. 

Picture of paddock-barn, "my kitchenette" in the tack room (cat is the official boss here and slept with me), and along a farm on the trail.


:-( On a sad note, we took the decision to put our canadian mare to sleep. Despite aggressive treatment and management, she's not getting through this laminitis crisis. I had my mind set on letting her go a while ago, but waited on DH to realize it was time. He kept hoping... We had a lameness vet's visit yesterday; confirmed with x-rays the rotation in the foot and there are no sure way to keep her comfortable.

We're waiting the call of our regular vet to come and put her to sleep. Could be tomorrow or next Monday. Wait is unbearable, I cry every time I see my horse. She's not THAT bad, really, just not well. So hard to know when is the right time. I haven't told anyone, but I know people here will understand my pain. I have my nieces with me the next two days, I wonder how I will make is through the week end.


----------



## Roadyy

Best looking tack room I ever laid eyes on!! Glad you had a great time on the trip and enjoyed the pics of the beautiful place.

Sorry about your upcoming loss. That never gets easier to do.


The new part is on the truck and he is waiting on me to get home with the ignition key so he can prime the pump. Should be driving it this afternoon and will call and get it back on insurance then go get tag for it tomorrow after work.


Daughter has had a couple of down times on her trip home where the truck died and wouldn't start back up. Her husband is on the way with his wrecker to haul them back. It was running last I talked to her and she was heading down the road to meet him closer. 

Talked to the coordinator of the trail comp I'm going to in two weeks and am now going to be a judge for one of the obstacles. She also asked me to help find stall panels to make more stalls as the park only has 16 stalls available. I made 2 phone calls and the second one produced up to 72 panels for us to rent for $15 a piece. As soon as she knows how many stalls we need then I can sign the contract and have them delivered to the site. We will rent the stalls for $20 a night to recoop our cost on them. $40 a weekend is not bad for stall rental for an event is it?

Stan, good luck on getting time with Bugs and getting straight with him so you can enjoy riding again. I know you love him, but its almost to the point that you are wasting time that you could be enjoying in the saddle. I would almost suggest getting another horse that is tried and trued for riding now and pony Bugs to teach him how it needs to be again. Having the other horse may settle him down too. Worst case is see about free leasing one BTDT horse on your property.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Rosie belongs to a friend. She let me ride her in exchange for taking care of the barn when she went on vacation. After that, she moved Rosie to her show barn for a bit. Now she back at the barn close to me. She offered to lease her to me, but I just can't swing it without work. It's a great deal, I can feed a few days a week to keep the board dirt cheap but I would still need to pay vet and farrier bills. She would not want me to bring her to another barn either. That's ok M has plenty of horses for me to ride. 

Tomorrow is another volunteer barn day. It's going to be HOT and MUGGY. I am ready for those days to be over! Pretty soon I will be whining about it being too cold LOL That's Michigan for ya.


----------



## tjtalon

Ok...I've decided to go live in Eole's vacation tack room. Looks perfect. Eole, I'm so sorry about your mare. Hugs.

Stan, my cell phone is barely 2 steps above the can & string. It's a dinosaur, but it works. Just can't play 'Net, fancy pics, U-tube, etc on it. It's ok. It's a phone.

HP, I really like the sound of M's barn! 

Rick, glad you're getting your truck back, & that your daughter is getting home, hook by crook. Cool on the judge position on the trail camp!

Nicker, I'd nurse those stitches as long as possible for "free" mucking!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - I hope you get a bank appointment and hear from your landlady soon. I don't buy the idea that she can't go to the bank because of her O2. What is she going to do when her son picks her up? I feel she is making excuses. I am also unclear on why she is mailing the paperwork. Is she mailing it to you? Are you close enough to her to go and pick it up in person? It just sounds fishy (but them I am not a very trusting person). As far as looking for another place, I don't see that as giving up. I see it more as creating options for herself. If he find a other place, but the paperwork and transfer of the loan goes through, you don't have to take it. I strongly believe in having a Plan B, and finding another place is just that.
> 
> !


Tracey, I almost wanted to reply to this as a PM, as leery & weary of taking up space here for my "issue"; I want to post Happy News, not just spill out, if you know what I mean. But, everyone has an ear on it & has given so much good advice, so only fair to you'all to go public once more.
Oh, I thought that too, about the O2 (like, oh really, & you'll be traveling to Texas, but can't leave the house. Really.); she's certainly making excuses. She's mailing the paperwork to me (& no, not close enough to pick it up, plus work/ time constraints. Yes, way way fishy. I should've pushed way earlier this month for those papers to get sent to me, but stupidly trusted her to JUST DO IT. My mistake. 

I texted her this morning if she'd mailed the papers, as I have to get a bank appt asap. She answered, told me she'd be mailing tomorrow & to "get the info I need to give to them before I make the appt" (I thought, no s..t, that's why I needed the papers before now...but, my fault for not pressing).

Will withhold the rent. I'll need it for a deposit on a new place. If I get the papers, I'll make the appt w/the bank. Will do both. She'll scream about not getting the $$ for Sept mortgage payment, but that can't be helped at this point, right? A 30 day eviction notice will come from the bank, for non-payment of the mortgage. 

Kinda rock & hard place moment, maybe starting the wringer cycle of the wash. It'll wash out. Am trying my best to get my emotions out of all this, & just take the steps as presented. Tracey, your "blunt" advice is very very much appreciated, helping me to learn how to traverse this area.

Next post on this stuff, I do want from myself to you'all a positive & glad "Here it is [whatever it is]!" I do believe I'll be planted exactly where I'm supposed to be..


----------



## tjtalon

...PS...I think I better get to packing...


----------



## Roadyy

The truck is alive once again. When it popped off and ran I nearly wet myself with joy. I was dancing around in the cab of the truck like a giddy little school girl with her first kiss. Drove it around the neighborhood to make sure the tranny would still shift and go. Now I just need to burn out that year old diesel so new can go in then clean out the bed so I can mount the ball plate for pulling gooseneck trailer.

Daughter finally got home around 8pm after the truck broke down on her a couple of times. Her husband met her with his tow truck and pulled it back the rest of the way.

Hope all is well this morning and look forward to reading your updates.


GBY


----------



## Koolio

Eole - it sounds like g had a wonderful trip! I am so happy for you. I am sorry to hear about your Canadian mare. This is the sad part of being a horse owner. I know you will do what you have to.:-(

Roadyy - I'm glad your daughter made it home safely despite vehicle problems. Good news your diesel fix fixed!

TJ - thinking about you...

Anyone heard from Sue? CCG? I'm thinking about them too.

Back to school next week. I hardly slept last night as my brain was spinning about work. I am looking forward to my new school, but am anxious about two of my classes. The first is a split grade science class of low functioning high school kids. I was originally told these would be scheduled in two separate time slots, and now they are combined which means I have to teach two different high school curricula in the time I have for one with difficult kids. I'm sick about it as I don't know these kids are independent enough learners to manage. The second class is my Psychology class, which I am excited about, except, I see yesterday they have added three other courses in that time slot for me to manage. So effectively, I have to teach four different curriculums in a time slot for one. I was so looking forward to teaching Psychology to one group of kids...
I have absolutely no idea how to manage split groups. I did some research and the literature is not positive about split classes in the least. I notice nobody else in the school has this on their timetables either, which ticks me off. Just because I have a lot of experience, doesn't make this right for the kids. I may drive up to the school today to talk to the principal, but I also don't want to start out the year complaining...:-(


----------



## Blue

Hey everybody! Spending the day getting ready to go on vacation. Will be gone all next week to our cabin up north. There's no phone service, no internet, spotty satellite TV. Love it!

Koolio, WOW! Doesn't sound like it's in the best interest of students or teachers at all! What's the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> Koolio, WOW! Doesn't sound like it's in the best interest of students or teachers at all! What's the reasoning behind it?


$$$$$$$$ or lack thereof...


----------



## Blue

Well, of course, right? Hope you can find more reasonable way "juggle" this


----------



## hardiesjusticedream

I am 57 , bought my first horse at 18 for 150 dollars, and she was a bucker, but boy did I learn, had her for 18 years, just assumed all horses were like her, then I got my gelding and found out, hay there are some really nice horses out there. Anyway I now have my Justice, think he is about my 9th horse, sometimes I had two and three at a time though. I still love trail riding. but even if I dont ride I just love grooming and being around them, such beautiful creatures of God


----------



## Blue

Welcome!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio are they waiting to see how many register for each class, then offer the most popular one or are you really supposed to yeach 3 subjects at the same time?

I was at volunteer barn this am. Hot and muggy. I was soaked just turning out and walking one up to the ring! Sometimes its frusterating there. The owner is disorganized and expects A LOT from certain volunteers because of their knowledge base. It has a burn out effect. Still, I love those gentle horses!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Eole - it sounds like g had a wonderful trip! I am so happy for you. I am sorry to hear about your Canadian mare. This is the sad part of being a horse owner. I know you will do what you have to.:-(
> 
> Roadyy - I'm glad your daughter made it home safely despite vehicle problems. Good news your diesel fix fixed!
> 
> TJ - thinking about you...
> 
> Anyone heard from Sue? CCG? I'm thinking about them too.
> 
> Back to school next week. I hardly slept last night as my brain was spinning about work. I am looking forward to my new school, but am anxious about two of my classes. The first is a split grade science class of low functioning high school kids. I was originally told these would be scheduled in two separate time slots, and now they are combined which means I have to teach two different high school curricula in the time I have for one with difficult kids. I'm sick about it as I don't know these kids are independent enough learners to manage. The second class is my Psychology class, which I am excited about, except, I see yesterday they have added three other courses in that time slot for me to manage. So effectively, I have to teach four different curriculums in a time slot for one. I was so looking forward to teaching Psychology to one group of kids...
> I have absolutely no idea how to manage split groups. I did some research and the literature is not positive about split classes in the least. I notice nobody else in the school has this on their timetables either, which ticks me off. Just because I have a lot of experience, doesn't make this right for the kids. I may drive up to the school today to talk to the principal, but I also don't want to start out the year complaining...:-(


Be creative and make it fun for them! So ironic that I hated science when I was younger, but couldn't get enough of it later on, (macro biology) and have been exciting kids of all ages for many years now, such as you will this year once again - you'll do a fabulous job! Good luck


----------



## Northernstar

A big hello to everyone! Been very busy these days, and have had time tonight to read just a few posts - sounds like everyone is having tremendous life adventures/new adventures! 

Life here is the same, aside from add'l work getting ready for the inevitable winter...(don't cringe, as it's common for folks to have their 2 tons of wood stacked by now, and ready for the big hay delivery to see us through until spring). DH and I spend Labor Day as a tradition, laboring for readiness 

Lots of hand-walking and groundwork with the mares every day (aside from hours of daily interactions of course, in the quiet work achieved while they graze)

Plenty of hiking and nature study-went to the DNR salmon/steelhead weir yesterday to have a salad quick by the river and catch a photo of the huge aerie.... the eagles have nested there since '02, and it's about 12' in diameter... no nesting activity this yr, but the USFS still maintains a buffer... here's a distant photo.


----------



## Northernstar

Here's one from a hike last week - so much fall color beginning with the cool temps (mostly @ night, then mild days) this one shows just a little. Roadsides show so much more....


----------



## Celeste

What is this "fall" people keep talking about?


----------



## Northernstar

The rest of the day was spent @ the MI Audubon bird sanctuary to help with some up-coming projects.... too busy to take photos! Many stored in previous files if anyone requests 

Then home to feed and groom three precious girls 









God bless and Good luck to everyone in their forthcoming adventures and achievements!


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar- are we really from the same state?! It has been grossly hot down here. We are putting off cutting wood because it is so muggy. We are just beginning to plan our fall adventures. Lots of hunting. I want to do a fall kayak trip down the ausable. Not sure that will happen. So much to do with fall so short! LOL If i dont find a school job, it could be a very fun fall. See, there is a silver lining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a really quick HI!

First day back to work....lots of meetings...beat.

Checkin' in to see if youre all behaving....more later.

Look, I got a window!


----------



## Stan

Saturday afternoon here and I have just spent an hour with Bugs.
No issues catching him halter on and time for a bit of a rub down. Its coming up to spring folks he has small ticks on his neck and face.

A bath in warm water. That he did not mind so progress was made. I let him go and he followed me for a while so I took the oppottunity to work him. Just walking and stopping on voice no lead to check him and only for a couple of minutes so he did not get board.

I then got ambitious and dropped the back of the float. I got him half way in on his own so that was a good sign no lead again strictly on his terms.
Its always encouraging when he behaves. Well nearly behaves he is a mouthy horse with a little nip if he thinks he can get away with it. He is very subtle when he does it so I have to knock that on the head or one day he will bite and they hurt worse than a dog well that's it for today and tomorrow another hour with him.

Cheers all its clouding up getting ready to rain again but the ticks are a good omen Spring is almost here.


----------



## Blue

Nicker, that is a nice window!
Stan, I'm impressed. I thought my horses loaded easy. Now I have to try it with no lead.
Happy, keep your eye on that silver lining.
Northernstar, isn't it nice to end a day with the horses?

Well, we're almost ready to go for vacation. One more big project in the morning and then load the animals and go.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Justice! Glad to have you here. This is a great group of people.

Stan - I am glad you got some time in with Bugs. It is so strange to think it is coming spring there when we are into fall here.

Blue - I hope you have a great vacation!

HappyPlace - any news on the potential stable job? Also, can you get on the substitute lists for some of the nearby schools or school divisions? That may give you an "in" as well as some extra $ while maintaining some flexibility and control over your time. What about tutoring?

Norther star - lovely pictures!! It is feeling like fall here too with much cooler temperatures. Our hay is stacked and ready. I am starting to finish harvesting my garden and winterize things in the barn. Baking chocolate zucchini cake tomorrow. Next weekend I will wash and out away the fly sheets and bring out the fall/ winter horse blankets. Yesterday io started to put away the summer clothes and bring out the fall wear. It is shocking how fast it comes!

Nicker - the tack room is looking good. A window will be lovely! What kind of floor will you have? I'm glad your first day back at school s&w as good. Was this a day with kids, or teacher prep, etc? Next week it will be me dragging my butt getting back into a routine...

My friend and I hauled to the local ag grounds to ride tonight as it was open arena night. I got to practice my loading skills on her horse and used the lunging outside the trailer technique. It took some time but worked very well. I left my truck and trailer hooked up with the hope that I will get out again for a trail ride this weekend.

Tomorrow, DS, DH and I are off to the Western Canada Reptile Expo which is being held in a city about 2 hours away. I will have had my fill of snakes, spiders and lizards by the days end but it will make DS very happy. I'm hoping our zoo doesn't end up growing as a result of the adventure.

I gave our friend his 50 kinds of candy for his 50th birthday and he loved it! Candy isn't just for kids. :lol:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- the barn job is more like free riding in exchange for helping around the barn. I think it will work out well.

I have thought about subbing, but the money is less than I get from unemployment and we need that to make the bills. I live in a college town so there are a ton of college kids who tutor. After the school possibilities dry up Im going to look into probation officer or teacher at the local boys jail facility. There are also a number of hospitals. There is something out there for me!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Koolio- the barn job is more like free riding in exchange for helping around the barn. I think it will work out well.
> 
> I have thought about subbing, but the money is less than I get from unemployment and we need that to make the bills. I live in a college town so there are a ton of college kids who tutor. After the school possibilities dry up Im going to look into probation officer or teacher at the local boys jail facility. There are also a number of hospitals. There is something out there for me!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probation Officer well that would be a change in career would it not. Don't you know that once you become a probation officer your attitudes will change and your horse will have a dislike for you. I know these things I have been a Probation Officer for 16 years and I also did the prosecuting for the department I work for. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Back to bugs as you all Know I have been having some trouble with him But thanks to a comment from Rick I started to make headway again. Just wish my shoulder would improve quicker. After working him today I left him alone for a few hours and then went out to put his cover on. He was quiet I threw the cover on and he ******ed off trying to get away, but being a nimble older person I headed him off and stopped him. Looked him straight in the eye and muttered something the ended with 7mm 08 then proceeded to hook up the cover only to find the neck strap was not there.

Well that meant I had to go back to the garage and Bugs would be free to take off again. I walked away leaving the cover hanging on him. He followed behind and stood while I completed fixing the straps. Must have been the words 7mm 08 that did it.:lol:

It was nice to have him be so calm and not behave like a spoilt Sh--- But Bugs being Bugs tomorrow he will try it on. Tomorrow Ill give him another hour. Thanks Rick I needed a wake up.

Cheers all Keep riding because our spring is just around the corner.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Stanley, so glad you got some successful time with Bugs! That pic of him screams TART! His eyes say it all! :lol::lol::lol:

Koolio, glad you're getting some riding in....you keep youself so busy. You must fall into bed at night exhausted. i read about all the things you get accomplished in a day and I feel like such a slug!:shock::lol:

Yesterday was an Act 80 day...not exactaly sure what that technicqully means, but we were in 'meetings' and working on curriculum all day. Monday is an inservice day....1/2 meetings 1/2 day on our own work day.

A couple of us are going in today to work a bit. After working on curriculum all day, my eyes went blurry, so i left and decided to go back fresh today. i learned the hard way last year, with this amount of kids (down to 25 at this point, was up to 28) I have to be SUPER organized!!! There are teeny tiny little things that eat up so much time that i want to get to today.

If I may share...one fun thing I do is have a supply scavenger hunt. I don't pass out books, pencils, etc. I have 'treasure maps' in a treasure chest cut apart. Each kid gets one, finds the matching part of the map and then uses the map to locate the items needed. THAT takes time....but so worth it in the end.

Did I tell you all that R was placed in a rehab facility near me? Actually it's where my dad is, so I can go visit both!

Roaddy, really happy you got your duelly running! WOOHOO!

TJ, maybe everyone is right....God can take you only so far....maybe he is waiting for you to take the next step....he has put us in your life for support, now it's your turn to take the next step on your own b/c we have your back.

Speaking of support....we have somethings going on here at home....i'm not ready to say too much yet....but let's say that just b/c the heart is physically healed, doesn't mean the *person* is healed. {sigh} I never thought I would be dealing with certain things in my lifetime.:-(

Not much new horsey wise here....I didn't even see my two yesterday. After school I went to the animal shelter and walked two dogs. neither one is the right one for me. i at first thought the little jack was.....but walking her a couple times i found no connection. i'm glad I spend time with them, I think I will 'fee'l the connection....like when I found Jay. I just KNEW!

After walking dogs the girls from school invited me to join them at the winery, so I went. I had one glass and LOTS of laughs. THAT I needed! So no horseys last night.

Koolio....i don't understand your teaching situation. Are you saying three different subjects or levels of the subject in one classroom? And yes...isn't it weird how the 'good' ones actaully get dumped on? Eventually us good ones will get fed up and stop....then what will they do?:-o

Need more coffee........


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm back........

Eole, thosre are some fabulous pics! Wow that barn and tack room is something! What a great time that must have been!

Roaddy, this competition thing....are you guys going to participate or just judge? Are you taking your horses to expose them to be out and about?

Prepping for fall....yep, DH and I will be washing and waxing the horse trailer sometime this weekend in preparation. Once the tack room/hay storage is ready I can call my guy and fill'er up! Already talked to his wife about it.

We have a front deck needing restaining as well! Need to keep DH busy!

Speaking of busy....I'm on the look out for a dog. I know he is 'nearly' ready....but if I find one, I'm bringing her home. I really believe having a dog in the house, thus responsibility would do him good. Animals, I will stake my life on this....are good for the soul.

Well, better get moving....lots to do.....and the minutes keep ticking away.

Have a good one all and.......RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

I have been following everyone's everything they have been posting.

TJ: I think it's time to branch out from this mess.
I would worry your rent money in no way is used toward the property etc...
Probably just jerking your chain all the way till property is lost.
Stress and worry is not good, especially over such a duration in time.
Sorry for the opinion but I don't like seeing anyone in limbo over this.

All You Teachers:
I don't know how you manage teaching.
I recently acquired a new department at work totaling 5 veteran employees and 2 new.
Trying to train people to drive fork trucks and operate some equipment.
Making changes to an existing department that has some hardheads.
I'm trying to teach them basics, always back to basics.
Deductive reasoning, Observation, Gravity, Prioritizing for starters.
Are these basics taught in school or only the lessons of hard knocks on the outside?

My largest road block has been observation.
We all do it every time we ride our horse.
We check our surrounding and determine our course of action.
Look for signs, horse's reaction and attitude, suck it all in and make a decision.
Some humans come with blinders pre-installed.  Down from soapbox moment.

NM: Are you hooked on horse camping?
I hope injury to R has not slowed things down.

Weekend:
Decided to pass on riding/camping threat of rain today.
Some rain last night, not much but soggy camping is not fun.

Trailer Loading:
I have been lucky I guess.
I always take 4 horses camping, they load and unload in record time.
Long ago I learned that my attitude and presentation made the difference.
Even when a new horse was acquired still no problems.

1 problem was a one year old, used three people for this.
One person used halter with lead rope to pull in.
Two at back with a rope pressing against the bum.

2 problem was my horse on a strange trailer with a ramp.
I was not there and the ladies tried to load him.
He reared and ran they could not hold the rope.
Circled around and he loaded quick for their second attempt.
Very unhappy until I unloaded him at camp when they arrived.
He saw me and the BS stopped, backed right off.

Good day all:
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Happy Place

My cousin called me about the "free" horse but i missed the call! I got another pic that i will try to share. Looks way skinny in that one. No ribs but wow pointy shoulders! Im gonna guess this lady brought a mare home who was pregnant and this horse is the outcome. Cute but skinny and probably not broke. We shall see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

*Here's the pic*

View attachment 502746

See those bony shoulders? I hope I can at least find a decent home for it. There are so many people out here looking for free or cheap horses to sell to the killers for a couple hundred. I know a couple names and they pretend that they want to give the horse a forever home!

Stan- probation officer would not be such a stretch for me! I have worked with tons of kids that have a PO. I am usually the one that fills the PO in on details! If horses hate me for it, I will blame you! hahaha


----------



## Happy Place

*the rest of the story...*

That horse is a 7 yo Saddlebred. He was "trained" western. Her son, the coyboy, brought him home 3 years ago and left him with her. So basically he has been a pasture pet and not ridden. A couple of older ladies came out to see him and hopped on bare back and he was fine, but they wanted something more trained. This horse is only 30 min from me, so I might go look to see if I know anyone who would want him. I can almost guarantee it won't be me!


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> View attachment 502746
> 
> See those bony shoulders? I hope I can at least find a decent home for it. There are so many people out here looking for free or cheap horses to sell to the killers for a couple hundred. I know a couple names and they pretend that they want to give the horse a forever home!
> 
> Stan- probation officer would not be such a stretch for me! I have worked with tons of kids that have a PO. I am usually the one that fills the PO in on details! If horses hate me for it, I will blame you! hahaha


I work with adults. The worst kind.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, maybe everyone is right....God can take you only so far....maybe he is waiting for you to take the next step....he has put us in your life for support, now it's your turn to take the next step on your own b/c we have your back.
> 
> 
> 
> Need more coffee........


Yup:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

c..ap. Meant to do a smiley, w/Nicker's quote, not "twisty". ooops.

Reading all, can't reply right now, late home.

No HorseMonday segment, have to go Take Care of Business. Got the papers in the mail...


----------



## Stan

Great weather today sun shining, no wind and Bugs was feeling his oats.

Went to spend a little time and he was like a mad thing kicking and bucking not showing any respect. He did come when whistled, but at a gallop a slid stop before almost taking the gate of its hinges.

He calmed enough for me to get his cover off and halter on, then lead him to the float, no lead just holding the halter and loaded him before he new what had happened. So that is improving.

Let him stand for a minute and backed him out and all hell broke lose he was a bucking bronco then 20 minutes of running and bucking. It was nice to see him being a horse and enjoying the good weather. However he did demonstrate some disrespect. Don't think he liked being loaded.

Later I worked with him once he had calmed. So not a bad day over all, he started to follow again so I'm getting there. If the weather remains good Ill get some time in after work and perhaps a ride about midweek. Boy is he quick of the mark great to watch when he is demonstrating like that.

Good Luck TJ


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

I made a good choice not camping for the weekend.
Around noon yesterday the rain began.
The skies didn't open up but we needed some rain.

Grocery shopping was the major event of the day.
Almost $300 later at the local Aldi store.
Still not done cleaning up the susan that is lazy or pantry.

Aldi carries mostly generic items and some name brand.
I know some people are funny about generic items.
I provided electric automation to many large manufacturers.
The same frosted flakes I have seen in the Kelloggs box and the Giant brand box.
Not to mention mayo, mustard, catsup, flour, sugar, etc...
Many factories that run canned goods just change labels and keep on running.
My point is that generic is not some inferior product.:think:

Sorry for another soapbox moment but saving $$$ is good.

Labor Day weekend trip is also not looking good for horse camping.
Sat, Sun, and Mon appear loaded with rain, hope it changes.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Seeing that I am all alone here today I will post some pics from today.
Been out in the yard playing with the camera.

Wall of horse adventure photos I mentioned before.
It is slowly growing in size.








Horses all got a bath in the rain yesterday.








Piggys are very happy today.








Many dragonflies around the pig pen.
Difficult to get a pic of these, don't stop for nothing.








Spiders still hard at work.








Morning Glory going nuts now.








Elephant ears catching blossoms from the crepe myrtle.








I'll just have to amuse myself.


----------



## tjtalon

I like generic, I do generic. Generic a good thing.


----------



## tjtalon

MR those pictures are great! All beautiful.

I'm here alone at the moment. Taking a break from the paperwork. Will go tomorrow to the bank. Spaghetti-on-wall, will see what sticks.

Pretty day outside. Have been having lots of rain, if sporadic. Not usual August weather, more like mid-Sept.


----------



## Happy Place

I really like Aldi. I have noticed that some of their products have more salt and sugar than their brand name counter parts. I like a lot of the Kroger generics and Meijer isn't bad either. Holy cow $300 at Aldis? LOL that's a lot of groceries!!! I went to Meijer today. It was a nightmare. Honstely, it was like the week of Thanksgiving! So crowded.

I went to a horse show yesterday to see some old friends. It was nice to see everyone and watch a few classes go. I don't want to horse show anymore but I sort of miss it too. Weird?


----------



## Happy Place

Totally forgot to talk about that free horse. Very cute follows like a puppy dog. Had a little time in a round pen as a 4 year old and nothing since! Also noticed ring bone developing. Shame, such a kind and pleasent soul.

I lost a chicken this afternoon. I was gone but dh said they were free ranging and all were making a racket . He went out with a shot gun but couldnt find anything.Not sure what got her. She was a young one, just starting to lay. ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

$300 for groceries. including meat that would not fill the grocery cart here in NZ. Its an expensive country to live in. If your earning under $70k a year and paying rent or a mortgage you are not doing to well.

Rent medium quality flat two bed Start at $300 week In Auckland $450 week.
Diesel $149.9 a litre
Petrol $220 litre for standard
Bottle of Coke $3.50 for a small bottle from subway
Meat leg of lamb around $40
Steak $14 pound dependent on the cut. That's the cheep cut the kind you throw in an old boot and when both cooked throw the steak away and spend the night beating the crap out of the boot to tenderize it 

Come on over:lol::lol::lol:

Cheers all


----------



## Roadyy

Been a busy weekend and only have a minute to visit at the moment before getting things started in the shop. Wanted to share Amber and Jenny's riding lesson from Friday night. Amber is still getting used to being on Trusty's big barrel compared to Doc's Narrower frame. I'll be back in a bit to try and get caught up. Oh My dually is up and running and I am jumping around like the old Toyota commercials had the new owners doing. Some will remember my reference. lol


----------



## SueC

Hi all

Believe it or not, I'm still on the planet! 

We've been busy, moving into our complete bedroom - last night was the first night in it! It took me ages to figure out how I was going to attach a curtain rod to a plastered straw wall without wood backing - ended up doing 30cm sharpened pegs of 19mm dowelling, driven into the bales via a 19mm hole, like a giant wall plug. That was pretty solid. One for each screw, so that made it two left, two right (the centre had the window lintel as wood to screw into). Now the curtains are up, but I have to re-hem them when I get the sewing machine out! Had to let the hems out. 

Photos soon.

Would you believe an old classmate from primary school whom I've not seen since I was 10 emailed me recently (via a message board), and we were comparing notes! That was so interesting. We used to do lots of outdoor-based play together as kids. We rode our bicycles with "reins" on the handle bars and they had horse names, haha. We went to the same riding school too. She, like me, is married but children have not eventuated. Turns out she was in Australia a few times in the last 32 years to visit an aunt but we hadn't each other's contact details! However, she may now well make another visit, although her aunt died a few years ago. 

Strange weather continues: After the biggest drought since the one I bought my mare in during 1983 (funny, she grew up in a big drought, died in a big drought), we've had a very dry year so far - less than half the rain we usually get by August. This month has been so dry, in the middle of winter, that the soil is drying out and some grass is drying up - we have only had 20mm of rain in the last month, and should have had over 120mm in that time. 

The dog had a scuffle with a nesting emu and sprained her hock, is running on three legs with a sausage of a lower limb and asking me to lift her into her armchair. She is so lucky she didn't break anything or get killed. Nesting emus are pretty ferocious. I think it will be about a week before she starts using her leg again, but she has an undiminished enthusiasm for running around shaking her soccer ball and growling, albeit on three legs at present!

That's my news. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Happy Place

*WARNING Pity party for one..*

I've been fighting the good fight and keeping my chin up. Today is not that day. I went on facebook and saw that all my teacher friends are going back to work today. Still no job for me. I have 14 weeks of unemployment left. After that, no pay. I have thought about signing up to substitute teach. If I was lucky enough to teach every day, I would make about the same amount as unemployment, less gas money to get to work and still no health care.

I am widening my search to include Human resources. I have done that before education. Not loving the idea but I'd rather do that than loose my house. DH is working but can't keep us afloat by himself.
So here is is WAHHH BOOHOO POOR ME!!!! I'm smiling and crying at the same time. It is truly not a good day for me. I have not been unemployed since I was 14. It feels awful. I don't want to do anything, not even go out to the barn. I will allow myself this one day. Tomorrow I will muck stalls and keep myself too busy to think of anything else. Today, I will eat ice cream, watch movies and nap. After I finish cruising the job sites one more time, of course.


----------



## Eole

*Pity party for 2?*

HP, May I join you in your pity party? A perfect job is awaiting you somewhere, hang in there. You are good at keeping your chin up. I'm convinced that positive attitude combined with taking action results in positive outcome. 

So, my mare Mistral was put to sleep this morning. I let her feast on fresh grass and clover as much as she wanted as she went peacefully. We got her as a yearling, 13 years ago. So sad. It's my last day of vacation. I had planned to ride Eole, but he feeds on my energy: not a good idea. So I'm chilling out of the heat with the dogs, cleaning tack and barn.

Sue, nice to hear from you.
Stan: how can anyone explain why the lamb from NZ I eat here is cheaper for me than for you? :shock: It makes no sense, considering it travels around the world to end in my plate.


----------



## Roadyy

I have decided that with my busy plate today that I should respond page by page as I read them.lol

Tracey, I hope you had a great trip with your DH and DS to the reptile Expo and enjoyed quality time with something your son is so interested in. Also glad the horse workout made a positive response for you and the horse. Hopefully next time will take less time to get the end result.


Stan, I am glad something I said finally was a positive for someone in this group.lol I'll have to go back and see what it was so I can write it down and remember it for future reference. hahaha I do hope you are able to get that great connection with him that you need so the joy of horsemanship can last throughout your summer season of riding.


MN17, I hope what ever it is you are experiencing is not too draining on you to where it becomes an infected thorn in your heel. As for the dog I think you will see it in DH's eyes and the dog's eye's when its the right time and fit.

Ok, on to read the next page if time allows.


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- I am so sorry that your mare had to be put down. Sometimes the right decision is the hardest to make. Please take solace in the fact that she is at peace and knows your love.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, glad there was more positive with Bugs even with his occasional burp of disdain for the exercises.lol

HP, I hope you are able to find a suitable home for the horse and not one headed for the market.


MR, great pics and pics of pics. Sorry the ride didn't go and hopefully Labor Day weekend will change and allow for a trip then. The flowers look great and the horses look clean.


Terry, I hope you get good news from the bank and I also wanted to agree that the answer to prayers are not always 100% completed by him. He will give you the way to accomplish that which you need so that you can grow physically and mentally with his help. He may have already shown you what he has in store for you without you seeing it because you are looking for the answer you want rather than the one he has. Be diligent in praying for the answer to be revealed to you. I used to think praying about something once or twice was all I needed, but found out that I didn't get my answer because I didn't show my commitment to that subject when I moved on to my new desire and want.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, I do hope a fruitful job will bare itself for you soon so as to not mess up the household. I will keep you in my thoughts.



Ok, guess I am all caught up with everyone's weekend. 


The truck is running great and I did get the bed cleaned out, but not enough time to get the ball mounted in the bed. Will work on that over this week.

Hope to have more time tomorrow to visit in here with you.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> So, my mare Mistral was put to sleep this morning. I let her feast on fresh grass and clover as much as she wanted as she went peacefully. We got her as a yearling, 13 years ago. So sad. It's my last day of vacation. I had planned to ride Eole, but he feeds on my energy: not a good idea. So I'm chilling out of the heat with the dogs, cleaning tack and barn.


Oh Nathalie, I'm so sorry! :-( She was a beautiful mare, I went and read all about her breed when I first saw photos of her. Laminitis is shocking. How long was she struggling with that? A really good friend and riding buddy had to put her OTTB Rikki-Tikki-Tavi to sleep late last year. He was only 17. Chronic, recurring laminitis... and he was a real character, and had a beautiful nature.










Kym with Rikki-Tikki and me with Sunsmart, 2009.





























It's especially awful to lose a magnificent horse like that so young and under such circumstances. Thinking of you.


----------



## Happy Place

All set up for M's barn. Tues and Thurs am. Turn out feed and ride. Start tomorrow. Hope the storms hold off! Tell you all about it tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I am sorry you are having a tough day. Keep your chin up and keep pushing as something will work out. Glad to hear you are starting at M's stable.

Eole - I am sorry to hear about your mare. She was lovely.

Sue - Glad to see you back. It must feel good to get those curtains up and to get moved into the master bedroom. Progress!

Roadyy - I love hearing you talk about your diesel truck. I can read your joy in your words.

Nicker - I hope everything is OK with your hubby. In all of this, don't forget to look after yourself too.

TJ - I was happy to hear you got the papers. Did you get to the bank today? I am hoping you come back on with good news.

I went to my new school this morning to take my resources and set up my classroom. Lots of cleaning to do! In the dust, I found about 20 Chemistry textbooks from the 1960's. I also found loads of "mystery goop", other assorted chemicals, and some pretty strange pieces or parts of equipment that look like they've been around a few decades or so. I'll wait until the other science teacher is in and then we will go thorough everything and do some cleaning and organizing. It will feel good to bring my classroom into the 21st century. I'll go again tomorrow morning to sort out all my computer logins. I have forgotten about 6 logins from last year that I need ASAP. Some of them were changed by our head office because I changed schools and some I just forget. As a result I am locked out of almost everything. Time to do a password purge and reset for everything.

Since today wasn't officially a work day, I took the afternoon and went trail riding with a friend out to the nearby provincial park. The weather was perfect and the bugs not too bad. My friends horse was arguing a bit (he's young and green) and bucked, accidentally kicking Koolio in the chest. Koolio is OK but spent the ride a little nervous of the other horses swishing tail. We also encountered a cyclist on the trail which spooked all the horses so Koolio was especially tense on the way back to the trailer. He behaved well, but I think he was glad to get home again.

I have a vet appointment Thursday to get Sam's sheath tumour removed again. It has grown to double the size it was when we had it removed last time. This time the vet is going to try removing it and then freezing it with liquid nitrogen. Poor guy... I didn't want to leave it as it was bleeding quite a lot over the weekend. I did clean him up well and covered him in diaper rash cream so he doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just a quick pop in to say Hello!

Back to work today....first day with kiddos. I'm excited and feel relieved I have the same students from last year. Hoping all is well with them and we can pick up right where we left off.

My circumstances at home are quiet....but a situation that will take time to rear its ugly head again...if it does....which I expect it will. Sorry I'm being so evasive....just don't want to 'put it out there' just yet. 

Know I have been reading, but for some reason, my days seem to be flying by and I find I don't have the energy to start up the computer at the end of the day to write out my typicpal novels. LOL

TJ, hope things worked out.

Eole....my condolences. 

HP, good luck!

Koolio, HAVE FUN with this new school!

MR, LOVE the pics!!!!

Roaddy, happy for you!:wink:

Gotta run. Can't be late for the first day!

RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. 

Koolio, glad no one got hurt in the bucking and kicking. Sounds like it was a good learning experience for the young horse. Maybe having Koolio stay calm, yet nervous, taught the younger one something. They say it is best to take seasoned horses out on the trail with the green ones to help teach them how to stay calm.


I hope this time the growth can be completely removed and it not come back for Sam.

Good luck with the pw lockout and getting from the 60's up to the present. Sounds like you are starting to get the teacher's bug and the excitement of a new year. I'm glad of that.


Sue, those are gorgeous pics of the horses and you with your friend. I remember Rikki Tikki Tavi growing up as a kid. Great memories around that time.

I got off work and took the girls to the beach for a little while. We had it almost entirely to ourselves and it was beautiful out there.


----------



## corgi

Good morning everyone! I am able to stay at home a little longer than usual because I am visiting 5 schools this morning to check in on a few teachers and school doesn't start until 8:30.

TJ, please let us know what happened at the bank. I have been thinking about you.

Eole, so sorry about your mare. My heart is breaking for you.

Koolio and Nicker- I hope you both have a great start to a wonderful school year.

Sue-good to "see" you again.

HP- nothing wrong with a pity party every now and then but I have faith that the right job is out there for you! Enjoy the time with the horses.

Rick- seeing your pics of the beach reminded me that hubby and I will be at Myrtle Beach in 10 days!!!!!! Can't wait. Great pics.

Ok..time to get up and out for the day! Have a good one everyone!


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I remember Rikki Tikki Tavi growing up as a kid. Great memories around that time.


Hey Roadyy, you read Rudyard Kipling? That was a great mongoose story. My favourite by him is probably _The Cat That Walked By Himself_...of course he wrote so may good ones...

Nice beach photos. Kind of like a postcard...in this group, like lots of postcards from all over the world actually. Very interesting!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I read the books and watched the cartoons as a kid. Loved them!!!


I got word from Terry and she wanted you all to know she wasn't ignoring the site and her friends here. She is without power due to storm there. As soon as her power and internet is restored she will try to pop in and update everyone. 


GBY


----------



## corgi

The Rikki Tikki Tavi was one of my favorite cartoons when I was growing up. Those cobras scared me and I wanted a pet mongoose. It would only come on TV once a year, and I looked forward to that night every year. That was back when the Wizard of Oz only came on once a year too.

Does anyone have anyway to get in touch with CaCowgirl and check on her? I am really worried. That is one of the drawbacks to online communities..we sometimes have no way of knowing if something has happened to one of us.


----------



## Happy Place

I loved Rudyard Kipling. I forgot all about the cartoons! Rikki Tikki Tavi was my favorite.

I just got back from my therapist/Gym aka M's barn! I feel so much better today. Hoping my husband will see that horses do for me LOL. Today was my first day learning at M's barn. I helped feed, mucked stalls and bring horses in. Hers go out at night and stay in during the hot sunny days. Today it is 85, feels like 90 with 65% humidity. It was so hot and sweaty that we didn't ride. Thurday should be in the 70's so riding for sure. it's an interesting place. She has a saddlebred stud, 2 yearlings a couple geldings and the rest are mares. 16 in all I think. Mostly saddlebred or arabs. Some of the mares are really old brood mares, some are retired and a couple will be show horses and a couple used to show or raced (trotters) and are now pleasure horses. There are 2 with cushings and one is insulin resistant so feeding is complicated! She has a board with all the suppliments and mixures each one gets. It will be a real education for me. M and I are on the same page about not wanting to ride crazies anymore. We are going to ride a couple quiet ones on Thursday so she can see how I ride, after that we may just do some trail riding! YAY!!! We get along well and she is so knowledgeable and easy to talk to . This could be a really good thing for me. I finally get to use my own saddle. I have had it for a year and not used it! She was showing me her saddles and we have the same one except mine has no horn. She said she loves hers and it is so comfy. I can't wait to try mine out. So it was a good day, even though it's hotter than heck!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I know that I have been a stranger, but I am regaining my positive attitude and will be back at it in no time. Bare with me.

Not much to tell. Dawg daze still around here. My poor butterpeas are struggling. Tomorrow is the day to start irrigating them babies. My girls are good and the 3 are regular muskateers (golden girls). I have to pick Peanut up because she wants to be right underfoot. Red is fine and is wearing his fly mask daily. Flies have been really bad this year. They really bother his eyes. They tear really bad and if I don't use the fly mask they will matte up. Enough about me. 

Natalie I hope you are doing ok since losing your mare. You said it, "Just takes time". I had rather see someone grieve who had been good to one, than see one neglected and unwanted. God love em all.

SueC Good to see you here. Beautiful pictures. The big horse looks kinda like Red in those pics. Looking forward to pictures of the bedroom.

Rick Glad the truck is a buzzin'. I luv my truck. I'd be lost without it. Nice beach pics.

HP Sounds like the job is a blessin in disguise. For you and your employer. A wonderful thing to see someone doing something they love and being paid for it. Just pray that God speaks to your hubby so he can see how it is a good thing for you.

TJ Tell em to fix that power so you can let us know about horse Monday and the bank.

Koolio Ole Sam is just like the horse I had when I was a kid. He had the same condition. His name was Hero. Named after the Phantom's horse(newspaper comic strip). My daddy would read it to me every Sunday when I was really young. I am glad Ole Sam has you to take care of him. Hero lived for a long time after his tumor diagnosis with a little care. 

Nickers Sounds like you are going full steam ahead. Living the good life. You go girl:lol:

I think about CCGirl too. Wish we could hear something.

Corgi Hope u and hubby have a good time at the beach.

NS Chime in girl. We need some updates:wink:

Stan Hope your shoulder is better. Get better cause when spring rolls around, you and Bugs will have some quality time.

Sorry, guess I am running out of steam. Hope I didn't leave anyone out. Lots of catching up to do. Whew!

Yall have a good evening


----------



## ellen hays

Oh, yeah. Ricki Ticky Tavi. The cobra didn't have a chance. One of my fav childhood reads:thumbsup:


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> HP, May I join you in your pity party? A perfect job is awaiting you somewhere, hang in there. You are good at keeping your chin up. I'm convinced that positive attitude combined with taking action results in positive outcome.
> 
> So, my mare Mistral was put to sleep this morning. I let her feast on fresh grass and clover as much as she wanted as she went peacefully. We got her as a yearling, 13 years ago. So sad. It's my last day of vacation. I had planned to ride Eole, but he feeds on my energy: not a good idea. So I'm chilling out of the heat with the dogs, cleaning tack and barn.
> 
> Sue, nice to hear from you.
> Stan: how can anyone explain why the lamb from NZ I eat here is cheaper for me than for you? :shock: It makes no sense, considering it travels around the world to end in my plate.


Eole, this photo of her is _absolutely beautiful_. Keep all of her memories close to your heart and savor every thought of her.... I'm so sorry for your loss - sending prayers


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Have just a minute here - 

Was thinking earlier today that something special occurred around this time, and yes, tomorrow is the 1 year mark since I acquired Sugar! Time does fly. If you remember, I shared that she and Laney are half sisters, and their previous owner had them both since they were foals. Five Morgans, actually, and 6 yrs ago her husband died in a sailing accident. I've had Laney for 2 yrs now, but last Aug., got a call asking if I could please give Sugar a home as well...the two had only been apart a year until now, where they have their forever homes here with Star....
Here are a few photos I found from the '1 yr archives' 









Fresh off the trailer having a 'meet and greet' time with Star and Laney ('re-meet' actually with Laney!)


----------



## Northernstar

Three pretty girls all in a row - Laney, Star, and Sugar 


Many non-horse ppl have heard the story, and ask if they were so happy to see each other, and be re-united! To be truthful, Laney knew her place in the ladder right away, and it was not above big Sis! Sugar brazenly waltzed in the paddock, staked her claim, dared Star to challenge her, (surprisingly, only a few squeals/kicks, then, "OK! That's settled, Sugar's now the alpha!") I had been visiting/riding and spending time with Sugar for 2 weeks before bringing her home, and once the mares settled matters, she has merged beautifully into the life we lead here... Serene bliss.


----------



## Northernstar

HP, I see so much of my work ethic in you! I too have worked since I was 14! I thrive on productivity even when not at work - I say this with earnest.... Don't hesitate to take temporary stable jobs while seeking one from your profession. You will see and be seen. You've been reading "Horse keeping on a Small Acreage", and desire a horse._* I smell adventure in the*_ _*air.*_ 
If someone 4 yrs ago approached me and said, "In the next 4 yrs, you will first be given a QH, then build a barn and bring her home. _Then_ you will be given a Morgan and bring her there too. _Then_, you will be given another Morgan, and will have a lovely herd of mares with extremely high pedigrees right out your back door, and you will spend many hrs caring for and loving them every single day.", I would have said, "Pfft! You're kidding!"
Horse ownership is an amazing thing these days, and because I was seen and had become known in a small stable, and in the matter of the Morgans, it was a TSC cashier who tearfully asked, (pleaded) me to take one or more of her highly trained horses...

There's a reason you've been sent to this barn, have been volunteering, etc.., and _I totally believe it's on purpose._  I've seen miracles, and _don't think it won't happen to you, so just watch out!_ You'll make money and be seen and established as a reputable horse person that any owner would love for you to have their horse 

** Will try to send some cool Northern air down your way for Thursday! Highs in mid-60's here... Fall adventures on the way!

Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, almost forgot! Koolio, look what we woke up to yesterday morning! I'll bet it's coming your way next! Do you have that wood stacked yet?? 









** HaHa Just kidding! This was taken last May


----------



## Happy Place

I think i need to clarify. So far there has been no mention of pay for this barn job...yet. i think the potential is there. At least i am riding.

Shame on you Northernstar! I saw that snow and puckered a little! No wood yet and the coop still needs work. Im not ready for fall. I have to get my hunting gear in order too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry HP my mistake.


----------



## tjtalon

Got home from work a bit ago. Power restored this morning, but Comcast took all day. Have ran thru recent posts. I had no energy yesterday to post, but wanted this morning to give Eole my condolences. Good thing Mistral had YOU to love her, give her the best you had to give. Beautiful picture...beautiful mare.

HP, glad you're getting a lot of time w/those horses & M & her place sound really nice. The job thing...a hard issue...glad you have such an influx of horsebreath (well, & humid sweating & work, lol!) to offset that. Fingers crossed for you. The times perhaps? I know I'm not the only one in some weird transition period and/or at a crossroads (just wish I was 40ish...guess that kinda thing has no respect for age...!)

Thank you, Rick, for letting all know that I wasn't ignoring my friends here.

Went to bank (Chase, as both landlady & I have that bank). Found out the mortgage portion (apparently a Denizen Citadel in Chase Universe) is unapproachable in person; only by phone (-ish, for the common folk), fax or snail mail. Banker I talked to was very helpful. She got on the phone w/a mortgage person, got permission to fax my application (& landlady's info), the documents they required (paycheck stubs, 2013 tax return...lot of faxing), & permission to give me a papers for a 3rd party permission thing for me to send to landlady & return so that I can fax it to the "Denizen" (it gives me permission for the bank to release info to me about the property).

I'll get a letter in "8-10 days (read: 2 weeks, at least), presumably for yay or nay. If "yay" the process can take another 75 days (at least...& by that me landlady will be in Texas...she said she'd send me a p.o. box #, for continuation of the process..i.e, my $$ to keep the mortgage current).

If "nay", I move, asap.

I don't trust my landlady, whatsoever, but playing the game to see the outcome. However it pans out, I'll know soon enough.

I feel I should maybe have bailed out 3 months ago...but I would always have wondered "what if?" I don't yet see the Purpose in having gone thru all that I've gone thru, but will, I trust, in time. I've always felt that there was/is a Purpose in it all...maybe not the acquisition of my condo, but rather the growth of a will & growth of Trust & Faith. 

That's what counts. I did my best to prepare all I could for the bank. I haven't waited quietly, but that's my issue to learn from (reference: I saw a thing on FB, a horse tied onto a rail, standing patiently, w/the caption "It doesn't matter how long you wait, but how you wait". I admit to a lot of pulling, sweating,restiveness & attempts to bite, 'till I settled down & realized the kindness of my Rider; accepting that, w/out knowing His intent). Does that make sense?

Sorry to go on so long, didn't realize I was going to 'till I did. If too much, sorry.

On another note: someone mentioned recently the problem w/not knowing why someone has gone from the forum, besides just "normal" disappearing, as we have all seen from the fly in/fly out folks (was in reference to CCGirl, that's got me worried too. Think about her a lot), that that's the problem w/being in cyberspace. my suggestion: pick one or two people w/whom you have a close connection, exchange phone #s, that way if an untoward & drastically long period of time has occurred, the person w/the # can attempt contact. I did give CCGirl my phone# & email, haven't heard a thing. Anyway, trying to help there, for future reference.

Good night, all.


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - You made me panic for a moment. I heard the other day that the Farmer's Almanac is predicting a very cold, snowy and long winter for this area. I am planning to do some winterizing this long weekend. It's time to install heater elements in the water troughs, wash up the fly sheets and put them in storage and take out the warmer turnout rugs. I will also get ready for a round of deworming and tack up on concentrates. I am hoping we don't see any permanent snow until mid November, but I won't hold my breath. We had won't snow that didn't leave by mid-October the last two years in a row.

Ellen - It is good to see you around again. I hope all is well and your garden harvest is productive. I finally harvested and pulled all my beans and my zucchini is almost done. Tomatoes are still ripening on the vine and the carrots and beets are good in the ground until the first frost. I am pretty excited that I have watermelon and cantaloupe this year. I wasn't sure if they would grow in our short summer. I should have planted pumpkins as they do very well here.

Happy Place - it sounds like you had a good day at the stwble. I agree with NortherStar that good things will come.

TJ - I hope all is well and you have both power and good news from the bank.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

TJ, I am so happy you took the bull by the horns.Even if nothing comes out of it and you have to move....at least you can say you gave it a shot and just didn't sit and wait.

Eole, I relaized I gave condolences, but I never mentioned how beautiful your horse was. WOW!

We had a great day yesterday. So comforting to have the same kiddos another year. 

Ellen, happy to see you again.

I too wonder about CCG.

not much going on here....waiting to go to the Humane Society to see a GS/mix pup. They are waiting on a stool sample before they allow anyone to take a peak. i know I will know when I meet her. 

Jay is still giving my mother a hard time with fly spray and mask. I don't know what that woman does!:lol::lol::lol: I just told her to forget about trying to spray him....i don't need her making him more shy or whatever. And no, i showed her what to do....but i don't think she did it and didn't try with me....

OK, have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had a nice ride Sunday.

Encountered out first bicycle. Wasn't sure how he would react after being scared by the runner.

He did GREAT!

That's my boy!

RIDE STRONG!


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, glad you now have something to truly look forward to in a response from the bank rather than empty messages from LL. Hopefully it will be what you want to hear from them.

NS, great pics of the 3 ladies. I laughed at the snow pic. I hear the same thing about this winter is suppose to be on average a 20*F colder than last winter.

HP, glad you hit it off with the BO and hope the upcoming ride is a success and you can really enjoy yourself there.


MN17, glad your class of kids started so easy and hope to hear it continue. Great pic of Jay not spooking from the bicycle. Hope your mom can get settled to settle Jay.


Amber and I took some obstacle items out to the farm last night. We set up cavelittis(sp?)( poles to w/t/c over), two 55 gallon drums with a 12'x1" pvc pipe laying from one to the other to pick up and walk a complete circle around then set pipe back down, 12"x6' pvc pipe for small jump, wooden bridge, mailbox and tarp. Still need to find an old tarp to rip into a vine simulator to hang like a curtain.


I'll try to grab a few pics of the obstacles this evening when we feed before teen small group.


----------



## SueC

...I had no idea Rikki-Tikki-Tavi was a _cartoon_ as well! 

Spring is already in the air in late winter. The tagasaste is going crazy with white, jasmine-scented blooms, and wattles are coming out in gold - amongst lots of other things every shade of the rainbow. These plants are less than 4 years old! (House is neighbour across road.)











Our front garden is establishing nicely - we only put the lawn and plants in just over a year ago, and the lavender I grew from cuttings is blooming already. The lawn has grown from kikuyu runners dug into horse manure (what else!!!). Anyone in America using kikuyu as a hard-wearing lawn you can invite a well-behaved horse onto sometimes? ;-)











Finishing with a few photos of the lovely Bell-Fruited Mallee, a dwarf eucalyptus native to the slopes of the nearby Stirling Ranges. We just had to grow some, and these three-year-old trees are blooming for the first time,


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Glad you went to the bank. It's a step in the right direction. Is the mortgage for just your condo or is there another living space included? Wondering if you get to be the landlady to someone else if you get the mortgage.

Yesterday I saw an ad for barn help. I am positive that it is for M's place. She told me she was still advertising. Not sure what to think about this. This ad said she wanted someone every morning M-F for 3 hours to feed and muck. I told her I would come on T and TH at least. I wonder if she views me more as a new friend hat wants to help and ride? I guess I am ok with that but if there is money to be had, I could use it! I guess my bigger problem is that I would hate to take that responsibility and then find another "Real" job and leave her to start over again.

Barn keeping question. How do you all deal with cobwebs? The barn is in SERIOUS need of a clean out. I thought of a shop vac. Any other ideas? I am totally itching to clean that barn up and organize her tack rooms! I think that either she has not the time or it's not her thing cuz ACK, that part is a dirty mess.


----------



## corgi

Sue: Check this out. Here is the cartoon.






HP: We use a leaf blower in the barn where I board. When I am on for barn chores, I blow out the barn aisle and then blow all the cobwebs out as well.

Rick, I need to post a picture of our barn's obstacle course. Isabella hates it. LOL But she does it.

Tj- I am glad you have moved forward with the process. Hopefully, it won't take the full 2 weeks to hear something.

NS- you scared me with the snow pic.

Hi Ellen!


----------



## SueC

_Here's a little gem I couldn't find on the Internet and actually had to copy out of an old school book. I just shared it with a different audience and thought you guys (well, especially girls) might like it too. Advance apologies to Roadyy, Stan and anyone else with a Y-chromosome... ;-)
_

*How To Select A Husband*
by Robbie Poor

When selecting a husband, you should consider several important points. First, keep in mind that you must take the same care in selecting a husband that you would in selecting an automobile. Certainly you will want the one that will give you the best mileage. A large man, like a large car, will be more expensive to keep up, and the amount of fuel the larger model burns will make a difference to your budget. On the other hand, a large model wears well and is more comfortable than a smaller model - and it is certainly the best for long hauls. You must remember, however, that when the larger model ages, there is more to show: the interior is shot, the cushions sag and bulge, and the top is often shiny.

If you are petite, it is all right to look at the smaller models. If you are not petite, get a good view of the two of you together before you make a final decision: you may look like an Amazon steering a toy around. The myth that you can park any easier with a small one than a large one is just that - a myth.

The next, and perhaps most crucial, point to consider when selecting a husband is temperament and personality. Here again, as with a car, looks may be deceiving and hide what is underneath. It little matters what the model looks like, for it is how it behaves that counts. If it is a slow starter or if it snarls and growls when the going gets rough, then you need to keep shopping. Assuredly, the model should be dependable and reliable, for there are rough streets as well as paved roads to drive. Sometimes even an older model is the best buy, if picked with caution. But always be wary of a model with retreads: they tend to break down as the speed is increased. And look closely for paint used to cover up damaged areas. These give way under stress.

Another thing to look for as you make your selection is a model that is easy to handle, one that responds well to your lightest touch. You certainly do not want to spend your time with one that wears you out as you steer it. Select one that you can manoeuvre with ease.

Take extreme caution when breaking in your model. Use a light touch. Take it in for frequent tune-ups. Above all, use the right fuel.

_(PS: I can't *believe* it automatically hyperlinks the word Amazon. What's the world coming to!)_


----------



## SueC

Wow, Ladona - Orson Welles narrating - and all those _wonderful_ hand-drawn images. Sigh. We really do belong to an entirely different generation. Super cute cartoon, thank you so much!

A special hi also to Ellen and TJ , and a hug to Nathalie. :hug: ...Unfortunately, I know what it's like, and it's dreadful.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing good. Looking at those pictures of SueC's makes me want to skip winter and go straight into spring. No such luck.

I took the easy way to irrigating the butter peas and hooked my hoses up and turned the faucet to a trickle. 

My friend K texted me yesterday and asked me if I wanted to ride. I texted backed Yes. She really seems nice and patient. She also is considerate that I'm on blood thinners and suggests that I ride the clydsdale cross. He is a nice horse. She also suggested that she ride Red a few times before I do. 

Just wanted to get back into checking in with the group. I just can't seem to find steady ground these days. Don't know what's wrong. 

TJ I am so glad you are finally coming to a definite point of decision in your crisis. I hate that grey area. When you get the reply from the bank you will for sure know what direction you will be taking. Even if the road is bumpy you will at least know what direction you are heading. I know the destination will be a good one.

Thanx for the kind welcomes. Always like coming home.

I hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

Thanx for the pointers on selecting a husband. If any prospects come by the advice will surely be handy. 

Good to see ya posting again When you get a chance post pictures of recent work on the house. Beautiful pictures from your previous post.


----------



## SueC

*Ellen:* Thank you, and I will. But I still have to hem the curtains, put up a light fitting and arrange matching bedside lamps...then I'll take lots of pictures and post them. Be about a week. Wonderful room... you never really know exactly how it's all going to come together until it does. The earth red works so well as a contrast to the lime walls, and the rustic wood is lovely...making architraves and cornices out of rough-cut planks from the local saw mill has become quite my thing. Love all the saw tooth marks and patterns and lack of perfect geometry. The room is incredibly _serene_. It's without any question the loveliest bedroom I've ever slept in...no palace could match it, for me.  

PS: Achy again from plastering the second coat of the office wall yesterday, of course. ;-) My mother turned 75 yesterday and we're heading up Friday morning to "swap" with my parents for a weekend so they can see it all first hand for the first time in two years. Their horses aren't free range and my father never trusts anyone other than me to feed and handle his precious horses in his absence, so we never actually get to have them over: We just have a meal, swap over, have another meal after, then Brett and I drive home again!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Nice to read everything.

So tired...so not used to working so hard. LOL It's been really hot here, and no AC in our building.:-( Of course it gets hot when BTS. As usual, my feet are all swollen up. i guess from standing all day in the heat. Nobody else's seem to do that....weird. i'm laying here with ice bags on my feet.

Nice pics Sue.

Ellen, hang in there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Lions and tigers and BEARS oh my!!

Here's another picture of our trek on Sunday. :lol:

After rirding I went to the nursing home to see R and my dad. My dad knew me, but got all my stories mixed up.

Spent a good bit of time with R and her fmaily. Didn't plan too, but I somehow got pulled into the family conversation. I think it must have been the pain killers talking....but R is going through a hard time right now, which I can remember, after an accident you view life differently.

Funny tho....I have looked up to her and put her on a pedestal for the last 100 years....never knew she dealt with so much in her life. Funny how as you get older you seem to find out that everyone is HUMAN!! :wink:

OK, I have two days to go.....I need to close me eyes. A bit early, but I'm up early too and I know when I have a headache...it's time to get some shut eye.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Celeste

Hey everybody. I have been really busy at work so I haven't said much lately, but I want you to know that I read everything that you all post and I love you guys.


----------



## SueC

Haha, NM71 - funny photo!  Was the horse fooled at any point?

DH and I have a running fantasy that if we won Lotto, we'd go rent or buy a stack of those life-sized horse mannequins like they have at tack shops, and secretly substitute them for my father's real horses, while hiding them all in the back paddock. It would be priceless to see his face walking out and looking at a line of plastic horses poking their noses out of the stables! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Folks,* this is page 1999 *of this worthy thread. Are we partying like it's....?


----------



## Happy Place

*have to share*

I got a call at 5 pm for an interview tomorrow. It's a very prestigious school district and I would be TEACHING! Gulp. I am still certified but have not taught my own class in 6 years. I am going over course material and district material tonight. They will move fast. One interview and done. School starts Tuesday!


----------



## Happy Place

yay I was the first poster on the 2000th page~ We are talkers aren't we?!!!


----------



## ellen hays

yeah SueC sounds like a good idea.:clap::rofl::happydance::happydance: 

I love the idea of putting the mannequin horses out while your parents are at yall's place. That would really top it 
off.

Where are those lottery tickets?


----------



## SueC

...how did you guys party in the 1999/2000 changeover? Anyone remember? ...personally I went to a really remote beautiful place called Stony Hill where there wasn't a single other human being, and looked at the town fireworks 10km across the water, surrounded by wilderness and stillness. It was certainly memorable!  Must confess, these days DH and I mostly just go to bed at the usual time, we like to sleep! Haha!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> yeah SueC sounds like a good idea.:clap::rofl::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I love the idea of putting the mannequin horses out while your parents are at yall's place. That would really top it
> off.
> 
> Where are those lottery tickets?


The idea isn't copyrighted. ;-) If any of you guys manages to play that trick on someone, please film and share, hee hee! :rofl:


And good luck, HP. Don't be nervous. Maybe take in a weird scientific contraption and pretend it's not even there, and watch the interviewers' faces as everyone tries to ignore that. I did that once - took in a gravity-powered water fountain with emerald green contents. They cracked within 3 minutes. Hilarious. Gives you the upper hand, and totally buries nerves in comedy. Got that job too!


----------



## ellen hays

HP

I know this is it.. Go for it. This is great. You go girl!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC 

Are you kiddin. I can't remember yesterday. But, I am celebrating today. And with you guys, I am in good company. Thanx for being there


----------



## Roadyy

Yea,hp!!!!! I hope it is the one that we have all been praying for you to get.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC
> 
> Are you kiddin. I can't remember yesterday.


:rofl:

You guys are going to rupture my diaphragm in a minute! :lol:

:happydance:


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

Just think when HP gets that job. It will be a total uproar.

I don't know if I am going to be able to sleep tonight. I guess we will have to cyber celebrate!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

I am so happy for you. You will do great. This is it, I just know it. I will calm down and quite being a post hog. God be with you.


----------



## corgi

WooHoo HP!!!!! I am sending good vibes and prayers your way. You will get the job. Tj will get her condo or even a better place and then we can all party!

I spent 1999/2000 here in our house with friends waiting for all of the computers to crash and the lights to go out. LOL

Hey..what do you all think about this horse?

Eagle Scout, Bay Pinto Gelding, Sure footed calm safe fun paint trail gelding in Virginia - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1952259

More than we want to pay and we arent even seriously looking yet but I like him. He has a video link above his picture.


----------



## ellen hays

Corgi

He seems to be a good horse, great temperament and seems like he wants to please. No disrespect or questionable attitude:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

In case anyone would like more hilarity, there is new stuff here:

http://www.horseforum.com/jokes-funnies/really-lame-horse-jokes-436762/page3/


----------



## Eole

2001 pages, we sure are talkers!!!
Sue, looking forward to pictures of that bedroom, sounds so nice. This is your winter? That's looks like summer to me and you're plants are so exotic.

HP Yeah! THAT'S the one. I think they already want you. Keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow afternoon.
I use Shop-Vac for cleaning the stable. And my tack room is also a mess, when you're done with your friend's barn clean-up, you're welcome here. :lol:

Ellen, nice to have you around. :wink:
Corgi, that horse is lovely and they present him well. Probably a little too expensive for a grade horse, but training is worth more than any paper.

I spent 1999-2000 back-country skiing with DH in a remote wild park. We celebrated with champagne and slept in a tiny wood cabin in sleeping bags by a wood-stove. We figured if everything blew up in the transition, we woudn't notice a thing.

Good night everyone.


----------



## SueC

Go for it, Ladona. He looks and sounds great. Hope he's still available!


----------



## corgi

Hubby and I are going to wait until we get back from the beach in Mid-September and if he is still available, we may go see him. If he is not, it just isn't meant to be. I agree that the price is too high for a grade horse and I wouldn't pay that but maybe if he is still available at that time, she would take less. It's fun to think about.

Got a text from the BO this afternoon. Isabella is lame AGAIN! She is on bute for a few days AGAIN. I truly fear that her riding days are coming to an end and she will end up being the pampered pasture princess she deserves to be. She has been lame more than sound since April. Vet says it is just age,arthritis, and the hard life of a polo pony.  I may end up just hopping on bareback occasionally so any new horse we buy will be for both hubby and me and if we want to ride together, I can ride Isabella if she is having a good day or hop on one of the barn horses.

My new job is what makes this even a possibility.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> I spent 1999-2000 back-country skiing with DH in a remote wild park. We celebrated with champagne and slept in a tiny wood cabin in sleeping bags by a wood-stove. We figured if everything blew up in the transition, we woudn't notice a thing.


This sounds wonderful!!! We had one New Year very like that, camping in a tent by a stream in the middle of the Tasmanian wilderness in the 2009/2010 transition, and a summer thunderstorm rolled in just before midnight. Best New Year fireworks show ever. I couldn't believe the timing! Incredible!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - Congrats on your interview!! I hope you get the job! What would you be teaching? Is the school close to you? Sending tons of positive thoughts and vibes your way!

Corgi - I hope the horse is still available when you are ready. It sounds like yr hubby is ready for this and it will be good for you to have another horse to ride since Isabella is trying so hard to retire. 

Old man Sam is in a similar situation with becoming lame more and more frequently. He still hasn't completely recovered from his abscess, and I expect his sheath doesn't feel awesome, but I also worry age is getting to him some. He's just "off" and a lot slower than usual. DH asked me tonight if he was retired now. I said no and that I hopedand planned to ride him t keep him fit, but only as much as he seems to be able to tolerate. I wouldn't put him in a situation where we couldn't go slow and easy or turn back if he started to show any discomfort.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, that's WONDERFUL news! I agree w/posted, I think they already want you! Much luck with & many prayers for the interview. So exciting....!

There's too many posts to reply to properly. I read all, of course.

I do think it's time for a party....!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> WooHoo HP!!!!! I am sending good vibes and prayers your way. You will get the job. Tj will get her condo or even a better place and then we can all party!
> 
> I spent 1999/2000 here in our house with friends waiting for all of the computers to crash and the lights to go out. LOL
> 
> Hey..what do you all think about this horse?
> 
> Eagle Scout, Bay Pinto Gelding, Sure footed calm safe fun paint trail gelding in Virginia - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1952259
> 
> More than we want to pay and we arent even seriously looking yet but I like him. He has a video link above his picture.


Ladona, that sure is a good-sounding horse, I like the look in his eye in the picture.

Jury still out on my "good news", so I think the party should just start now, for HP's interview & just extend until New Year's Day 2015...that should cover everyone...we all need a much better year!


----------



## Celeste

HP, I hope you get the job!

TJ, did you get to ride Monday?


----------



## tjtalon

1999/2000: I kinda remember thinking the Y2K scare was hooey, but kept an eye on the comp anyway. Dang...nothing happened! Oh, I was likely working, at that time up in the hills at a casino.

2 more days w/screwy schedule (solo 6 hrs every day this week...has been ok, have soothed ruffled feathers here & there for a not-instant response, so all good, so far). I've taken Saturday for a vacation day. Need to return some Comcast upgrade stuff I think (had gotten it previous to late May LL bombshell). And/or: might take my Timothy to a no-kill shelter, but will likely hold off on that, 'till I know what I need to know. If need to move, can't afford deposits for 2 cats plus rent increase. My head can't go there yet, they be my kitties, ya know....(read "family").

I may just go thru papers, toss stuff, pack. At any rate, I'll be away from work for 3 days, and yes, there WILL be a HorseMonday! W/packing, I feel I just need to be ready. 

Rambling & thinking here, need to do some stuff before have to go to bed. Thank you everyone for being so kind & supportive.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> HP, I hope you get the job!
> 
> TJ, did you get to ride Monday?


No, no HoresMonday. Did the bank thing & came home.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

I hate typos.."Horse" not "hores" Celeste!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Got a text from the BO this afternoon. Isabella is lame AGAIN! She is on bute for a few days AGAIN. I truly fear that her riding days are coming to an end and she will end up being the pampered pasture princess she deserves to be. She has been lame more than sound since April. Vet says it is just age,arthritis, and the hard life of a polo pony.  I may end up just hopping on bareback occasionally so any new horse we buy will be for both hubby and me and if we want to ride together, I can ride Isabella if she is having a good day or hop on one of the barn horses.
> 
> My new job is what makes this even a possibility.


Ladona, I'm so glad you have your new job, so that a new horse, whoever he/she is, is a possibility, & that you can still do good by Isabella


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Hey..what do you all think about this horse?


Sounds great but a little heavy on the price.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, sorry about Bella being lame again. I hope it doesn't last very long before she is ready to go again.

Ladona, hopefully Eagle will still be available and the owner is willing to drop near half that price for a grade well trained horse. You might also talk to Greentree on this site about some she has. She might have just what you are looking for and in a better price range. I don't think she is too far from you over the Kentucky line. I may be wrong though...Would be a first, but there is a first for everything. lol


Trusty was trying to show signs of tenderness in his right hind leg last Friday during the lesson and I have been keeping a close eye on him since. He seems to be over it and figure he slipped or got kicked while going after Doc and just needed to walk it out. Will know more this evening during the riding lesson on the obstacle course, which I forgot to get pictures of while in a rush to get done and to church for girls teen group.


We are launching another boat today at 3 so the yard is shutting down at 2:30. I have a couple of things to do around the house then will get a headstart on the girls with the riding before the lesson starts.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## corgi

Yep..I would be willing to pay 2k. 4k is very high for a grade horse and out of our budget. It is kinda nice to be able to shop around and not feel like we MUST HAVE A HORSE RIGHT NOW! 
Our horse is out there waiting for us. Maybe it is Eagle Scout..maybe not but it sure is fun looking.


----------



## Celeste

Ladona, I just looked at the Eagle Scout video. I really like him.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> Ladona, I just looked at the Eagle Scout video. I really like him.


Me too!:lol:

Which is why I am glad we are leaving on vacation next Saturday. I need to put some distance between myself and the idea of buying another horse. LOL


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I also just looked at the link for Eagle Scout. He looks like a very nice horse. I agree he is overpriced.

HappyPlace - how did your interview go today?

If you are squeamish, don't read other following...
I just got home from taking Sam to the vet. I hoped she would remove the tumour again and freeze it with liquid N2. She didn't. The tumour has grown quite aggressively and she said it would come back quickly if she just took it off again. The recommended course of action is to put Sam out and surgically remove a significant portion of his sheath and possibly his penis. This would be the only possible way to arrest the tumours growth but there is no guarantee. It is also a costly surgery (around $1500) and comes with the usual risk of fully sedating a horse during surgery. Sam is in excellent health otherwise and is doing great for his age (he's 24). The vet suggested he could live another 5 or even 10 years. He is getting arthritic and has not fully recovered from his abscess yet. If $$ was no object, I'd do the surgery in a heartbeat but the reality is the surgery costs more than his market value. (I know this sounds awful, but I'm true to be rational too).
My alternative is to clean the tumour regularly to prevent infections and just let it grow. The scabs fall off and it bleeds about every 3 days or so. The biggest risk is that eventually he won't be able to pull himself in and risks frostbite to the sheath or to the penis. Eventually the tumour will consume his sheath completely and may spread. He is likely to die of old age before it spreads to his other vital organs.
So, I don't know what to do. I don't expect DH will support the surgery due to cost (not that I need his permission). I want to do what is best for Sam, but ths is a tough call. Should I let nature take its course and try t keep him comfortable and free of infection, or should I take a more aggressive approach in the hopes that he lives and is sound enough for light work for the next 5 years or so? I would appreciate any perspective or advice you could give.


----------



## Happy Place

That interview was 15 min! It went well but there are at least 8 other candidates. I would be teaching 3 sections of AP Psychology and 2 sections of World History. Each class has 35 kids! Talk about jumping in with both feet! They are making calls early next week. There will be second interviews.

Corgi that eagle horse is cute but i agree about $2000 high.

Koolio, that is a hard decision. If i could afford it, i would do the surgery with the hopes that he would be comfortable and could enjoy some more rides.

1999/2000 i hung out w my boyfriend and son watching movies. Movie marathon is sort of a tradition for me on NYE anyhow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh Koolio. What a tough one!

Corgi, that is a nice horse! The guy I bought Jay from gets a lot of horses in like that paint. A horse like that from him would run about $2200, with room to dicker I suspect. 

Here I sit, ice on me feet again!:shock:

Funny, I've been watching the page numbers too and thinking....1989, I graduated HS that year! 1999/2000, we spent that night with a group of friends at the local KoC. Mom's DH swore everything would fail.....

One NY we literally spent in the AIR! We were flying home from Las Vegas. The flight attendants pulled out champagne for everyone. Very cool!

Little things make me happy! I suggested updating our photo board (a place where employees can display pics of family and what not) into themes. So this newest board is to be pictures of summer vacation. I had a hard time deciding which picture to choose.....but I didn't have too! I found out I can take my phone to WalMart and make collages of my vacation photos. I made a 5X7 of eight pictures. It is so cool, and when I was making it it brought so many memories.

I know it's not much, but I'm excited to learn how to print pictures off my phone AND make very cool collages of memories!

Got out to the barn tonight. (had a hair appointment last night, so no go) Jay had such a nice peaceful look on his face....FINALLY! My mom has just left him alone in the morning...no fly spray or halter. I think that is the trick. She's freaking him out somehow....i don't know if it's her actions or her the stress she brings with her from living with HIM, but something.....:? Anyway, he seems better and that makes me happy.

One more day, and a three day weekend. We've had a nice first few days. I certainly enjoy these kiddos. 

HP, wishing you best of luck. 

TJ hang in there, and keep Timmy for a while longer.

Speaking of pets. I had my eye on a GS pup. They wouldn't let me see her until they had a stool sample. I called yesterday after work and within that time, they got the sample and someone adopted her!!!:shock::-( I was so disappointed. I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Does anyone know anything about Australian Shepards? There is a AS/mix, 2 month old pup at the shelter.

That's about it.

Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the Australian Shepherd/mix pup i mentioned above. How cute is she???


----------



## corgi

Koolio, very tough decision. I ask myself the same type of question all the time about Isabella. What if I was faced with the same type of decision? I THINK I have decided that I would not spend that kind of money on a surgery at her age. She is 23-28 (I really have no idea) and I can't justify spending that money. I would do anything I possibly could to ease her pain and keep her comfortable but surgery is risky and is never guaranteed.
I wish there was an easy answer for you.

HP- don't give up hope! praying for a 2nd interview!

Nicker, adorable puppy. I remember when I was still in the classroom. The first few days of teaching after every summer, ended up with my lower leg bones just ACHING. The pain was deep like a toothache. It was from standing on hard concrete floors!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's the Australian Shepherd/mix pup i mentioned above. How cute is she???


Way cute!! The Aussie shepherds I have known like to work ('tho less intensively, mind wise, than a border collie...more personable, in my opinion than border collies, who seem to be more all-about-business, so to speak. But you'd have a dog that would need walks & romps, for sure (& would also "herd" you & whoever/whatever too!) A resident @ work has a female aussie shepherd; he liked to send her out on the golf course to chase away the geese! We had to put a stop to it, since not allowed, & dogs have to be leashed etc...but that dog sure could round up those geese!


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, I wish I could give some knowledgeable advice about Sam, but just don't have the experience, but...I'd just keep him comfortable, even w/the work of it. Sounds awful 'tho...the frostbite issue if he can't pull it in...I'm of no help w/this one, wish I could be.

Nicker, yes, will be holding onto my Tim, unless it becomes very clear that I can't. And,oh, Aussie shepherds, as no doubt you know, are very very intelligent! (so the 2 month old as a teen-ager, be prepared!) I thought about your mom & the fly spray/mask, & thought maybe she could just put the spray onto a rag I rub him w/it...but if her vibes are freakining him, that wouldn't work anyway. Glad he was calmer today.

HP, MUCH good thoughts for 2nd interview!

Rick, hope Trusty is fine & that the girls' lesson went well. The boat launchings you speak of sound like an exciting thing to watch!

Odd but good news: my sister got herself a new free phone w/another plan, so she is sending me her former phone: "Samsung Galaxy nexus Version 4.3 Android". Yikes. I found a user manual (helpowl.com, btw; a great source for finding user manuals for just about anything...found one for an old shampoo cleaner last year...if anyone needs that tidbit...)

Downloaded the manual & this morning reactivated my google acct. Will need to shop around provider outlets for a good deal (right now I have known for quite awhile that I'm paying too much monthly for a dinosaur). Well, this will help get me out of the Jurassic Period...it would be nice @ work to take a picture of something needed for an incident report (like everyone else does) & download it to the folder in our drive, rather than have to go to the ofc for the camera & print/copy etc (of course, will have to have someone show me how to do that!) As it is, will need help, to start with, with "uh, how do I get to my contacts to send/receive calls & texts?". AAAH! Lol, a "problem", but a fun one, for a change!

One more work day, only 2 hrs solo tomorrow until relieved @ 8p, instead of 5. I've decided that on Saturday, I'll go to store & petstore first (we all need food, this erratic schedule creates a weird time frame for shopping), then go to an apt complex that I saw from the road a couple of weeks ago (googled it, looks pretty good...$50 more a month rent) to ask pertinent questions....availability, of course, then the cat(s) $$. Will see. Plan B, since Plan A in flux & unknown as yet.

'Nite all.


----------



## tjtalon

PS Nicker: the swelling ankles is concerning. Is it muscle or fluid? Do you need a diruretic? (sp). If so, try grapefruit juice. If it continues, check w/your dr. Maybe rotate your ankles, too, when you get home, & elevate if you can. Just a thought(s), my friend..(sorry, my EMT kicked in: edema is controllable if caught early & not connected w/congestive heart issues.)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! TGIF!

TJ, thatnks for the concern, but this happens every year when school starts. it envitably gets hot and I am on my feet ALL dang day in the classroom and walking here and there. My other body systems also feel the change....I do hold water for a couple weeks....we don't have the freedoms like most jobs....like if you have to go potty....TOO BAD! Ya gotta wait!:wink: So my body has to adjust to all the 'hard' work.

Thanks for the info on the Aus. Shepherd...interesting. Funny you menitoned border collies were all business. ...explains Maggie ALOT! Even when we were done going for a LONG walk, she still wanted more....never done, and never wanted to rest, even to the last day.

i may have to pop in there today and check out the pup. They also have a border collie/whippet mix!:lol: Looks cute and has been through some training.

I would ultimately like a dog that can keep up with me and the horse. Train it to go riding with me. Maggie would go and follow in the fields. I would have to train this one to get over off the road when a car came. 

OK, gotta run!

Have a Good Friday all!


----------



## Roadyy

I also have a horse in that age range and can't justify spending that amount on a maybe that has a very low success rate. If it comes to the point where he can't retract his unit then you could use grease on it to fend off the frost bite. Same way swimmers use it to fight off hypothermia in freezing waters. Just a thought.

HP, I will add a couple of prayers for your 2nd interview next week. Good luck!

Corgi, enjoy the beach with hubby and try not to think so much about new horses while stretching out with your own stud. It might cause low self esteem.lol

Tj, hope you get good info from the new apartment complex you saw so you have more options and lowered stress knowing you have a back up.


MN17, hope the swelling goes down soon and every time I see you mention swollen ankles and feet it reminds me of an old childhood joke. How can you tell when a women wearing pantyhose farts? Her ankles swell. ( I really hope you get it)lol Yep, corny, but cute from the childhood days.


The girls did get a riding lesson and play time on the obstacles. Even DW got in on the action at the end. Jesa was most definitely being Jesa chasing the hens and almost had a couple of them several times. I think the hens were having just as much fin as her because every time she went to walk away they would follow her til she turned on them again. She even tried the sneak attack by walking real slow and crouching down in the open grassy area. Hilarious.

On to several pics of the obstacles and riders with their mounts.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I hope everyone is doing well. Sounds like there are some serious decisions and waiting. I hope things turn out for the best. 

Koolio I know what ever you choose to do for Ole Man Sam will be right and in love for him. The point you made about being in agreement with your hubby on the $ issue is good. You are a team and even thou decisions can be made independently, it is good to make decisions as a team.

HP I hate that you are having to go thru the suspense thing again. Hang in there. If it doesn't pan out, there is a reason. Something better around the corner. I feel very positive about this, but I know it is not a deal until your are teaching in the classroom. 

TJ I can't quit thinking about what you said about Tim. I know how hard it would be to take one of mine to the shelter. If it comes down to it, maybe when you find out how much the pet deposit is I can help you with it. I agree with you, we just can't go there at this point.:hug:

MR I hope you will be posting some pictures of the upcoming weekend. I know you mentioned how bad bees were getting this time of the year, but I miss seeing you weekend adventures in pictures.

Rick I hope Trusty is doing ok. I think I figured it out You work in a shipyard. When you showed the last vessel, I thought that was a hobby of yours. I was in awe. I am still in awe, but I think I see the whole picture. Takes me a while, and my deductive reasoning may be full of holes.:lol::lol::lol:

NM the pup is adorable. Looks very focused. So cute.

I read all the posts, but the memory just doesn't work like it use to, so forgive if I left anyone out. Will try to make amends later. 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Roadyy

At this rate we will be posting in the future in no time at all.



Yes ma'am. I work in a shipyard here in the panhandle of Florida. I run the welding maintenance and repair shop that keeps about 300 machines in operation among other things. They always seem to find something outside welding that needs to be figured out as I was previously an electrical trouble shooter/electrician. The trouble shooter part is how I got into this position.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning all!

DH and I talked about Sam last night. I was surprised at how supportive he was regarding the surgery. We haven't decided to do it, it do have a plan. I donut have any time off during vet hours now until mid-November, so I am going to clean and salve him until then, keeping a close eye on the progress of the tumour. The concern is its growth under the skin, but the vet showed me how to check and we discussed where the critical point was. In November, I will reassess whether or not to do the surgery (assuming nothing serious cross up between now and then). That should give us a chance to act before the risk of frostbite is too high, yet give us some time to decide and see how he goes. If I cannot get him back into shape for some regular riding again, we won't do it. I have him back on glucosamine and MSM for his joints. I don't think it is right to put him through surgery to be an arthritic pasture ornament. He loves to go out and trail ride and I'd rather he is whole and happy for a short time than just comfortable for a longer time. Mind you, this is so much easier said than done right now...

Back to school again today. We have a guest speaker and then some time to plan. So far, I am really liking my new school and staff. We shall see on Tuesday how the kids are, but I feel much better starting this year than I did last year. I think there are some great opportunities to really get to know kids and make a difference in this small school. (I didn't have that last year with 300 students). This week has been mostly meetings and PD, so the real work starts next week. I expect I will feel my feet swell some too, but luckily it isn't too hot right now.

Nicker - the puppy is adorable. Let us know if you get to see him/her.
HappyPlace - I hope you get a second interview and the job!
Tjtalon - you are in my thoughts and I'm hoping for good things
Roadyy - keep the pics coming! 
Ellen - good to see you back posting again.
Corgi - keep us updated on your horse shopping.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

Yes Ellen: I should have some weekend riding pictures! 

Koolio: tough decision for Sam, If you spend for the surgery that might be cheaper than repetitive vet bills over time for any required care?

corgi: When back from vacation if horse is still there make an offer.

HP: Hope job works out.

NM: I hope rain holds out and you get some ride time in.

TJ: Remember Monday will be here soon.

Roadyy: you are going to camp/event soon?

We are leaving early am tomorrow for camp.
We will load up today and just load horses in the morning.
Rain is sort of touchy though, Sat is great but Sun eve chance of t-storms.
I won't melt and we have conquered this before.
The sound of lightning doesn't seem to bother the horses at all.
It's when we are riding and large branches crack or break off tree tops.
That really puts them on alert.

Weekend dinner plans with friends @ camp.
Sat I think is lasagna and garlic bread, Sun crock pot meal.
Wife's friends husband is making some pecan pies.
Another woman is bringing some sort of ham Amish loaf type of meat cake.
Not sure what to expect but everything we sample from the Amish is great.

Vacation day for me today, didn't keep my daughter home from school though.
Riding will have to begin tomorrow, she catches bus @ 6:10 now in high school.

GoPro video camera is still on my list.
The $199 model won't cut it, I'll have to spend $299 for the better one.
Have the money I'm just playing tight right now.
It's tough cause I want to really get some cool video on horseback.
I have a friend with 4 wheelers and he has several GoPro's impressive video.
Oldest son has mounted one on his RC airplane, cool footage from couple 1000 feet.

I'll do some yard work on my day off today and work on some fence.
Started off @ 57 degrees this morning, rather cool for August.
Horses were fresh this morning, running around bucking and chasing each other.
Tug of war with a large rubber feed pan, too dark to get pics though.

Good day all!


----------



## Stan

Bad weather here in NZ this weekend High winds and rain. Its getting a little annoying constant bad weather. Water table is high now however on the bright side only a day or two and spring is here.

Off to Auckland Saturday I have to present a brief to a barrister. Found someone had changed a report of mine after I had signed it. Isn't life full of little issues. Or in this case huge ones. I'm forcing a prosecution and decided I would step back and appoint a barrister to represent me.

I have been fighting this issue I have for 6 months so the stress has been very high. Took my blood pressure tonight and its down to 130 over 76 That was a surprise as its been through the roof recently

Bugs is running around like a mad thing. Its the wind but with a little luck Ill get to spend time with him Sunday.

Keep riding all and I do enjoy reading about the treks and food I'm not envious, really.

I thought of a way to increase my income. In Dargaville we have three pubs I thought I could offer my services as a gigolo. I know i'm in my mid 60s but that is in my favour because I figure the owners of the pubs will pay me $20 to clear off. 3x20=$60 x 6 nights =$360 add that to my pension that's a good little earner and I would not have to do any thing.

cheers all


----------



## SueC

Koolio - any chance of someone trying the TB vaccine on the tumour? That worked so spectacularly on the inoperable sarcoma my mother's horse had invading his tear duct 25 years ago... Had come back after one removal attempt and grew frighteningly. No chance with surgery due to tear duct involvement. Was slated for euthanasia when the thing was eventually going to invade his eye, but this experiment saved him. Highly economical treatment and nothing to lose - if you can find a vet who knows about this. Doesn't always work but worth a shot. The tumour on my mum's horse was the size of a mandarin and shrank to nothing in a fortnight.


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks everyone for your support. Im staying busy this weekend to ward off the stress.

I volunteered this am. Went ti grab a horse from the field and couldnt find her. Someone left the barn door open and she wandered into the feed room! I walked her for about an hour and saw no signs of colick. She had a big ole blow out about 30 min later!!! I guess she will be ok. I need to get myself outside and on the mower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I haven't ridden all month due to family things, work, and the heat; but today I got my horse out and rode for a few minutes. She didn't do too bad. I am looking forward to the cooler weather that should be coming. 

We still have the little dog. She is the sweetest little dog ever! 

On a sad note, we lost a friend yesterday. DH and I played in a band together for 7 years. The bass player from the band died. He was only 63 years old; but he had burned the candle at both ends all of his life. His heart quit on him. I feel sad. I am singing at his funeral tomorrow. I feel honored that he requested me because the place will be full of all of the best musicians in the area. RIP my friend KC.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> I thought of a way to increase my income. In Dargaville we have three pubs I thought I could offer my services as a gigolo. I know i'm in my mid 60s but that is in my favour because I figure the owners of the pubs will pay me $20 to clear off. 3x20=$60 x 6 nights =$360 add that to my pension that's a good little earner and I would not have to do any thing.
> 
> cheers all


Well, Stanley, I'll bet you will be a hit. Them gals in those bars will have a fit over the feisty 60 something guy. If you can keep the crims in line, then surely you can handle the onslaught of rowdy bar room broads:rofl::rofl::rofl: If the women get too rowdy, you can get a stick after them like you did Bugs that time. That will clear them out:thumbsup: You might have found a new niche. What can I say, but *go for it!!!!!!*


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody,

Celeste I am sorry about your friend. Your vocal tribute at the funeral will be really nice. Losing people you have known for a long time can be shocking. 

Koolio Have you checked into the treatment SueC mentioned. If Sam's tumor could be eliminated without surgery he could avoid the trauma of surgery and be free of the tumor. It could be a middleground solution. He would probably remain active that way and keep the arthritis at bay.

Corgi Hope you and hubby have a good time on your vacation. Can't wait to hear about it when you return (or sooner:wink

MR Have a safe and bee free weekend. Will be waiting to see the pictures.

Rick I will bet it's fun to turn out those beautiful boats. You are a talented guy. I am impressed.:thumbsup:

SueC Hope you have a good weekend. If you hear a lot of noise coming from somewhere, Stan has decided to become a part time gigalo sp?(see his post) I know you are a land mass away but this might get out of hand. Just remember that it is not an earthquake or catastrophic event.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Have fun and stay safe. 

God bless and keep


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just popping in.....haven't read....stopped at shelter....LOVE the puppy! They think Austrailiain Shephard and ?????. Basically Heinz 57. THE best kind.

She was a bit timid, loving, quiet, but playful.

What does it mean when I immediately tear up when I hold her? I'm still weepy....does it mean I should?

I was going to tell the girl YES! Right then and there...no questions....then I though of DH he's not quite ready, but I promised him he wouldn't have to take full care this time like last. He likes his freedom. Understandably....

I thought best to slepp on it.

Thoughts? 

I asked her...the dog....would you like to live with me? She licked my face!:lol::lol: She's two months. Young enough to train well and take to puppy school.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> At this rate we will be posting in the future in no time at all.


Well, then noone will be able to accuse us of being stuck in the past anymore! Hahaha! 

And while on that topic, it's time to repeat some venerable sayings:

*Quick - hire a young person while they still know everything!*_

._..and...

*Young men think old men are fools. Old men know young men are fools.*

:twisted:


----------



## ellen hays

NM The pup is so cute. Heinz 57 is always good. Sleep on and decide. Good strategy


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> *Quick - hire a young person while they still know everything!*
> 
> :twisted:


SueC

So true. I can remember when I was in my teens. Knew everything and could solve the world's problems if I set my mind to it. LOL Was so busy spinning my wheels never got a chance to set my mind to it. I look back now and can only say "Oh my goodness*, what"? *


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just popping in.....haven't read....stopped at shelter....LOVE the puppy! They think Austrailiain Shephard and ?????. Basically Heinz 57. THE best kind.
> 
> She was a bit timid, loving, quiet, but playful.
> 
> What does it mean when I immediately tear up when I hold her? I'm still weepy....does it mean I should?
> 
> I was going to tell the girl YES! Right then and there...no questions....then I though of DH he's not quite ready, but I promised him he wouldn't have to take full care this time like last. He likes his freedom. Understandably....
> 
> I thought best to slepp on it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I asked her...the dog....would you like to live with me? She licked my face!:lol::lol: She's two months. Young enough to train well and take to puppy school.



Hi NM71, good to see you considering dog ownership again! 

I suspect you call an Australian Shepherd, what we in Australia call a Kelpie - as in the movie _Red Dog_. My dog Jess is a Kelpie with a bit of Border Collie in her. Her body is all Kelpie except her left ear, and her paint job is Border Collie:











This first photo, and the one below, shows how hyperfocused she gets when minding her "herd"...











Here's some crazy photos from when I was exhausted and wanting to read a book to get away from it all last summer...and the dog decided it was play time! And remember - this is a grown-up dog!  We had a Red Cloud Kelpie called Paddy when I was growing up, and he never lost the puppy-like obsession with playing, even at the ripe old age of 17. It's just what they do.




















And here is some armchair time, which this dog expects to have after seeing me bestow all that affection on animals other than her during horse and donkey feeding time! She has this crazy habit of doing contortions in her armchair, like leaning back into it like a person, which she is doing here, or doing "head stands" in it, or contorting herself into strange knots. That, I've never seen another dog do. :rofl:











The girl you are considering looks like she might have some terrier in her as well - how big is she?

About Kelpies: They are extremely lively and need truckloads of exercise with their people...not just walking, but fast stuff like running along with a bicycle or horse, or at least regular throwing sessions with one of those extended plastic tennis ball throwers that allow you to cast out a long way so the dog really gets to run. Also lots of games. Insufficient exercise and mental stimulation will mean a neurotic dog likely to nuisance bark, chew up shoes and pull sad faces. In Australia lots of young Kelpies get dumped every week because the owners can't cope with the demands of the breed. They are totally unlike Labradors or Yorkshire Terriers...except, of course, in affection.

It's a gorgeous dog that's stealing your heart...but know what you are letting yourself in for!  She wouldn't just be your best friend - she'd be your personal trainer, alarm clock and fellow circus artist! :rofl: I've never had a dull moment since we adopted our Jess.

To further illustrate: When Jess gets a bowl of kibbles, won't touch them, she will look at me. She wants me to flick kibbles across the floor to chase (and the tail wags at the moment of catch) or to throw them in a loop for her to catch. She usually won't eat from the bowl until I have spent at least 5 minutes doing that with her. Obviously she'd eat eventually when hungry, but that's just typical for Kelpies, friends with Kelpies report similar behaviour - they prefer the mental stimulation and challenge to the actual food, and if you can combine the two, they love it. And of course, they'll round up everything, including horses and chickens. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, you are making me thing YES! 

These are Australian Shephards. many people around here have them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

the girl also said it was part Mountain Cur. Something I had never heard of....jsut talked to M, she has friends who have 6!!!! They are also a working dog.

i guess the guy who gave her up found the mom as a stray. The mom had 7 pups. he found homes for 6 of them....Hanah, the runt, was the 'ugliest' so he gave her to the shelter. :-( I think she is a doll!

I keep going back and forth.....my logical head says....I'm too busy for a puppy. My heart says, you'll make time for a puppy.:lol: I don't think there is ever a 'good' time to get a pet....just happens. If I had to make a list of pros and cons, I think the cons would win.....but having a dog welcome you home and snuggle may just outway all the responsibiltiy.:wink:

I'm tired, so I'll sleep on it. My heart just blew up like the Grinch's on Christmas Day tho. 

MR, hoping to get some saddle time in this weekend. Will have to be early tomorrow. To reach 90*. Sun and Mon it's supposed to rain. I haven't ridden all week. Want to GO!:lol:

i know how all you feel with older horses. I am watching Rainn age quickly. I try to love her as much as possible. She's kind of a horse that 'doesn't like to be bothered'. 

jay was still lovey tonight. i think he misses me coming in the morning. As soon as my car pulls up he walks to the fence and whinnys. If I don't come in to the barn fast enough be comes back out looking for me. LOL


----------



## Celeste

I wasn't planning on a new dog right now, but I am really glad I found my little dog. She is a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oops, lost the attachment.

Here is a Mountain Cur. I looked it up. Cur means mongrel.

They are often used for hunting large cats or coyote. They like to work but make good pets. Can be protective of their owners. They were brought to and often breed and found in Ohio, Kentucky, Tennesee.


----------



## Maryland Rider

nickermaker71 said:


> i'm tired, so i'll sleep on it. My heart just blew up like the grinch's on christmas day tho.


----------



## SueC

This is weird, NM71. I've never seen dogs like that here in Australia! Here the Kelpie is the national sheepdog, and some people run Border Collies and crosses - the BC is not as heat-resistant, being English. The animals in your photo look to me like what you'd get if you crossed a BC with a Scottish Collie, with maybe a bit of Heeler thrown in. (Red and Blue Heelers are Australian Cattle Dogs.)

My mother just looked - she's a dog fanatic - and she said, "What are these? Never seen one before." 

Australian dog breeds:

* Kelpies:*










Red Cloud Kelpie










Black-and-Tan Kelpie










Puppy stage 









Typical antics 


*Blue Heelers:*

































* Red Heelers:*































...that little doggie you posted could well have Kelpie in it!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I keep going back and forth.....my logical head says....I'm too busy for a puppy. My heart says, you'll make time for a puppy.:lol: I don't think there is ever a 'good' time to get a pet....just happens. If I had to make a list of pros and cons, I think the cons would win.....but having a dog welcome you home and snuggle may just outway all the responsibiltiy.:wink:


Haha, and remember still to make pointed displays of snuggling your husband before the dog gets possessive! DH and I are usually on the sofa of an evening while Jess is in her armchair. Her eyes will pop wide open while snoozing if DH and I are having a cuddle. If we tease her by making smoochy noises, she will give an outraged "Yip!" from her armchair. :rofl: And if we don't stop, she'll barge right in for a group hug.


----------



## SueC

*TJ*: You can't give up your cats. :-( Can you organise a bake sale at work or a garage sale to raise funds? ...a friend of mine had a cat and a little dog when she was renting in a "no pets allowed" rental. She is totally meticulous around the house and her pets plus toys, bowls, other evidence always disappeared for a day to a friend's place during the scheduled rental inspection. Noone knew, nor needed to know as her animals destroyed nothing and the (recently built, *****-and-span) house was cleaner when she moved out than when she moved in. ...a possibility. I consider it a far lesser ethical dilemma to have incognito pets than to give them up. One causes hurt to you and cats, the other causes noone any hurt if you meticulously manage your animals.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: You awake already? Got puppy withdrawal symptoms? ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

AHHHH, it's 4:30 am here:shock: I was begging for sleep all week and here I lie fully awake!

Sue, isn't that funny about the Australian shepherd!! I am familiar witht the heelers. Those are also popular dogs around here...especially with horse people. M has one.

I like the looks of your kelpie.. They look like they would give you lots of laughs.:lol: What joy yours must bring. They have a German Shepherd kind of look to them. At least what we Americans refer to GS.

That is what I miss....when at the shelter a guy was there inquireing about something he was throwing the ball to Hannah and i laughed so loud he looked at me.:rofl::rofl: But it made me realize how much joy dogs bring into a person's life.

Maggie would always hoard in on snuggles too. :lol:


----------



## SueC

Hannah is a good name. It's a palindrome and reads both ways. Like Bob, Anna, Ada.

How are you poor thing going to teach sleep deprived? ...ah, that's right, it's the weekend! :lol: 

I've got to research those Australian Shepherds to see if they even exist in our country, or if they're like Irish Stew: An English invention blamed on the Irish! ;-)

AFAIK Kelpies were mostly derived from Border Collies and other UK breeds, with (some insist, some deny) a generous admixture of dingo. Dingos themselves were originally South-East Asian domesticated dogs brought over to Australia by native fishermen in those seas, and during the migration of Aboriginal people into Australia. I do believe the dingo admixture...very similar visually, in ways the BC is not. 






































An acquaintance has a veeeery cute and energetic dingo cross female...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh you guys....I woke up this morning thinking YES! i'm going to adopt. I showered and thought of all my Fall commitments and thought NO. i'm standing at my stove scrambling eggs thinking how nice it would be to have a dog scurry across my kitchen floor....I'm beginning to cry.:-(

i don't know what is wrong with me. I think i ultimatley want DHs approval on the dog....we havne't even talked about THIS one.:lol: Really, he won't ever approve....I seriously don't think so. He has closed himself off emotionally to another dog. Hurt to much with Maggie.

Generally I don't give a flying fig what he says when it comes to animals, I just go and get!:lol::lol::lol: If I didn't, I wouldn't have any.:wink: Tha'ts what I did with Jay. I nonchalantly told him I was going to look for a horse. Called him from 2 hours away and said....I bought a horse! LOL

But why am I hesititing this time? Has he turned me slightly emotionally cold? I generally think with my heart, jump at the chance and worry about responsibilities later. :lol:

I know i have plenty of people who would love to babysit if I go away for a weekend or two.....

:-( Sigh....I'm a wreck!

Maybe I am feeling frantic b/c I am afraid someone else will take her. I think she is very adoptable. I was thinking I should wait the weekend out....they will reopen Tuesday. If she is still there....maybe she is meant for me?

DH is still sleeping and was gone all last night, so like i said, we haven't spoken about THIS one.:lol: In the past he always ended up saying, "Fine if you want it...get it...but I'm not taking care of it." 

That's generally when I would hop in the car and GO get it! LOL I guess I am waiting for that comment now. :wink:

Oh gosh....I guess I now know I am not emotionally dead! LOL That's what I always say to DH....it's a big joke..."You're dead inside." He laughs.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

SueC said:


> Haha, and remember still to make pointed displays of snuggling your husband before the dog gets possessive! DH and I are usually on the sofa of an evening while Jess is in her armchair. Her eyes will pop wide open while snoozing if DH and I are having a cuddle. If we tease her by making smoochy noises, she will give an outraged "Yip!" from her armchair. :rofl: And if we don't stop, she'll barge right in for a group hug.


Ha ha! DH and I do this too. We play the "let's make the dog jealous game". It usually ends in our Boxer weaselling his way on the couch to curl up in the 2 cm space between us. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker - put on your shoes, drive to the shelter and go pick up the dog. She's a sweetie and it sounds like she will make you happy. Stop second guessing yourself and let some joy in. It would be nice to have the blessing of your DH, but it sounds like he isn't in a place to give that right now for many reasons likely not related to a dog in particular at all. You have been talking about a dog since Maggie passed, so it I not an impulse. If he wanted you to wait so you could pick out a dog together, that would be different, but since it sounds like he is aloof regarding the animals, you need to do what makes YOU happy.
If you are worried about DH, maybe you can ask the shelter if you can bring the dog home for the weekend for a trial?

(I'm such a bad influence....)

Good luck!


----------



## Celeste

My DH said that there was no way he wanted another dog. When this little dog found us, it didn't take him long to change his mind.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I agree: go get the dog. You're hardly emotionally cold or "dead inside" if tears for Hannah are dripping into your scrambled eggs.


----------



## Happy Place

My first dog was an Aussie Shepherd mix. LOTS of energy. smart but hard headed. That could have been the other breeds mixed in. If the dog is not going to bring hardship into your home, go get her. If her mere existence will cause a riff, better wait and talk it through.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

So, I did slip my shoes on...after I talked to DH. He went from cute puppy, to a bit angry, to begrudging saying go get her....if that is what i wanted.:-o

So left, stopped on the way to the barn and filled out an application. As I was, one person called and one family came in to see her. For puppies you have to be approved. They said I would find out next week.

Before I even got a chance to tell M that I put her as a reference, they had called her!:shock:

I was out riding when I got a call........we were approved to be Hannah's adoptive parents!:happydance::happydance:

Find out when I get home that DH DID make a stop at the shelter this morning! he thought she was 'cute' (aren't they all he says). LOL

So....I am kissing a** a wee bit.....but she's mine.  AND i feel good about it!

I get to pick her up on the 9th. She still needs some shots. But I can still stop by and cuddle her until then.

I think he will soften once she is here, but I am making sure I hold up my end of the bargain and take the responsibility up front.  

WOOHOO!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Well, I see I'm on here w/HP (how ya doin',lady?) My (unusual) Saturday off (paid personal day) hasn't been what I thought it was going to be, but since "going w/the flow", it's all good.

I got the 3rd person permission papers for the bank to release info to me about the condo back from LL (fast too, I was shocked; she mailed next day after receiving), so took them to the bank to be faxed to their mortgage people (thought it better than from the grocery store, lol, & free too). (LL leaving for Texas mid-Sept, as I think I've said. I should get the yay-nay letter by end of next week, hopefully...and, as fart as I'm concerned, "rent" for October, which I'll accrue in September, is mine to do with as I need to. [LL wants me to send the $$ to a p.o. box in Texas...I don't like to snail mail across town!!] Don't think that's gonna happen; if the bank letter says "yay" w/no down payment, I can pay the mortage to keep it current, w/the 3rd party permission. Ball will be in MY court.)

After that went to look at a apt complex that I'd liked the looks of from the street & checked out online. Lady w/the help $ (referred to here now as "C") advised I check it out today, while off.

Welll...do like the place, but likely can't afford it (& might be able to keep one cat, @ $20 extra per mo...[sorry, SueC, I love your previous advice, but rules are CHECKED ON here...I already have one "illegal" cat [Tim] that I've sneaked in where I presently am...]). Plus: have to pay water & trash p/u (another $50 a mo...& always as everywhere own electricity), & income has to be 3x the amount of the rent. I'll list & figure all that later, but doesn't look promising. But, I checked, that's the important thing. The "one" is coming...

Then I went to get cat food at the petstore (not cheap; I tried to go cheaper/grocer store; Savannah got sick to her stomach (that was fun) & Tim acted like he was starving. They love & do very well on Acana Wild Prairie.

I'll go to the store for my own food tomorrow, just wanted to get back 'home" today.

I'm going to go work on some things that our Sibyl sent me to edit (not the horse blog, this time, something else...btw, she paid me a $300 Amazon gift card for my work w/the little horse blog [to be a small book]; got me a new watch & new boots for work (since I despise cop/military boots, got Ariat paddock boots: leather, waterproof,thermal,good soles) & have chunk left over (& some reserved for a novel of Siby's that will be an e-book in October).

Didn't know I was going to blab so long, but there it is. Hope all are having a very good day. Oh, SueC, the Australian shepherds in Nicker's pic is what I'm familiar with...& yes, those kelpies sure look to have dingo in them!

Nicker, did you go get your Hannah or are you waiting for Tuesday? If so, I'd leave their ofc a msg saying you want her.

Guess that's all for now. Going to go play mini-editor (stretching my brain, good for me, & also good to get my mind off Stuff for a bit). Very glad I have this saturday off.

Yes, MR, Monday is coming. I do believe I need it very much, & will rest up for it.

Later, all.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So, I did slip my shoes on...after I talked to DH. He went from cute puppy, to a bit angry, to begrudging saying go get her....if that is what i wanted.:-o
> 
> So left, stopped on the way to the barn and filled out an application. As I was, one person called and one family came in to see her. For puppies you have to be approved. They said I would find out next week.
> 
> Before I even got a chance to tell M that I put her as a reference, they had called her!:shock:
> 
> I was out riding when I got a call........we were approved to be Hannah's adoptive parents!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Find out when I get home that DH DID make a stop at the shelter this morning! he thought she was 'cute' (aren't they all he says). LOL
> 
> So....I am kissing a** a wee bit.....but she's mine.  AND i feel good about it!
> 
> I get to pick her up on the 9th. She still needs some shots. But I can still stop by and cuddle her until then.
> 
> I think he will soften once she is here, but I am making sure I hold up my end of the bargain and take the responsibility up front.
> 
> WOOHOO!:thumbsup:


AAAHH!! Nicker! i was writing as you were, logged off & saw this, so got back on...YAY:lol::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Wow...good! Hannah's yours, we all knew she should be...very happy for you (& sounds like DH got a bit softened up somewhere...angels do work in mysterious ways). So happy for you, girlfriend


----------



## corgi

Yay on the puppy!!!

Tj- looks like things are gonna move quickly now. That is good! No more waiting regardless of what happens. (But I still think you will get the condo)

I am not heading to the beach until next Saturday, the 6th. I have a lot to tell you about the great day we had at the farm today but can't type it all out right now. Let me just say 3 words for now!

Bareback Trail Ride!!!!

Be back later!


----------



## Koolio

YAY NICKER and HANNAH!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stan

Its 8-30 Sunday morning, raining and strong winds out of the North east. That means water mountains of it. Bugs is in the paddock that backs onto the lounge that's the area most sheltered from wind. He is not happy but I am not going to build a shelter for him for future bad weather . Our wild horse have to tough it out so he can do it to. I'm going to stock the fire up and stay warm, have a fat filled breakfast. Bacon, eggs, fried bread, sausage and hash brown. All the good stuff for the heart. Speaking of the heart I remember after my experience and realising I'm one of the lucky few to survive my thoughts swung to ones of preparing for the future. More to the point what I thought may be the lack of it. Getting rid of debt, fixing fences with expensive long life wire. A new Horse float that would last out my life, and still be of use once I had gone. Even embarking on making my own coffin. A sack will do.

Guess what I am trying to say is once a life threatening event has been survived emotions kick in and some are also suppressed. Decision making changes from one stance to another and back and forth dependent on what the body is saying at the time. When my blood pressure stays high I get concerned and think of myself only. I also have thought of do I need the stress that is present at that time. When My blood pressure has come down to a non threatening level as it is at the moment I am ready to fight and to take on new things. But my thought never stray to far from my survival. That means I come first. Not Bugs, not James, Ernest, Roslyn (SWMBO) or my children or grand children. Its all about me That's because I'm the one the doctor said too. You did not have another day if you had not of made it to the hospital when you did today would not be happening. It changes ones outlook and thoughts towards others.

Now here is one to consider. Given what I have said, what motivates me, and also gives me the most emotional confused feelings for the future. The cats can look after them selves, My children have their lives and partners to focus on SWMBO will survive and because she has to live with I may not wake up in the morning and will have reached a point of self preservation. That leaves Bugs. He, like me, goes into self preservation mode but because he is kept captive relies on me to do the right things for him.

That is my biggest emotional challenge at present because what will happen to him when I kark it. Will he get to a good home, or will he join me in the hole in the ground because he can not be looked after. Now that is strange. My concerns are for the horse but then it is a horse thread. This rambling is because only those that have had a near death experience have to deal with the emotions that hit us every time the body sends a little reminder. Get over it is not a comment the gets my attention.

Have a great day all. I'll sit here and watch the rain.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

*I also survived a divorce*

On the first day after my divorce, I sadly packed my belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, I had the movers come and collect my things.

On the third day, I sat down for the last time at our beautiful dining-room table, by candle-light; I put on some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, a bottle of spring-water, 3 cans of sardines.

When I'd finished, I went into each and every room and deposited a few 
half-eaten shrimps dipped in caviar, and some sardines into the hollow centre 
of the curtain rods.

I then cleaned up the kitchen and left.

On the fourth day, the wife came back with her new boyfriend, and at first all was bliss.

Then, slowly, the house began to smell. 
 
 
They tried everything; cleaning, mopping, and airing-out the place. Vents were checked for dead rodents, and carpets were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which time the two had to move out for a few days, and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting. Nothing worked! People stopped coming over to visit.

Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit.
Finally, they couldn't take the stench any longer, and decided they had to move, but a month later - even though they'd cut their price in half - they couldn't find a buyer for such a stinky house.

Word got out, and eventually even the local realtor’s refused to return their calls.

Finally, unable to wait any longer for a purchaser, they had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

Then the I called that woman and asked how things were going. She told me the saga of the rotting house. I listened politely and said that I missed my old home terribly and would be willing to reduce my divorce settlement in exchange for having the house.

Knowing I could have no idea how bad the smell really was, she agreed on a price that was only 1/10 nth of what the house had been worth ... but only if I would sign the papers that very day.

I agreed, and within two hours her lawyers delivered the completed paperwork.

A week later that woman and her boyfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home ......

and to spite me the ex-husband, they even took the curtain rods! 
 
 
 
I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?


----------



## Celeste

We just got back from our friend's funeral. I sang and played. He had requested that I sing "Amazing Grace". While I sang, his family cried like babies. I held up ok through the whole thing. I also played my Native American flute for the service. He loved my flute. When it was over, I felt like the wind had been totally let out of my sail. I am knocked over. My DH and I both loved that grouchy old man...........


----------



## corgi

So sorry Celeste, about the loss of your friend. I am glad you were able to sing and play your flute at his funeral. I know exactly what you mean about feeling totally deflated. Hugs.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan

I hope your post is not due to immediate concerns. Unless you know something I don't, I hope this is just contemplation. 

Try to see that Bugs is secure in the future if something happens to you. 

The ex and what ever that was that was smelling the house up resulting in a wrong to you is only the result of ex'es and their inabllity to have any kind of conscious about any one else but themselves. It is a bad thing, but people are like that. The things people do to each other are unbelievable.

I may be overreacting, but your post has gotten me concerned. If I have made a fool of myself, then I will just laugh it off. Sometimes things just get kind of dire and seem overwhelming when thinking back on things in the past.

Just trying to be a friend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm sure he's smilin' down on ya Celeste.

TJ, I know you would appreciate this....some of you may think I am nuts, others may ponder. Allow me to remind you....the day we had Maggie put to sleep, I took her one last time to the barn. The barn was slightly more quiet that day, and as we left, her final day there....Buck (the dog) peered out the door as if to say good bye. The animals knew........

Today, the neighbor guy told DH that Sophie, Maggie's friend, was looking intently over at our place. Louie asked Sophie....what do you see? Maggie? She got happy.

At the barn....the dogs went nuts, I peered out....there running home was Jackie Chan, Maggie's boyfriend (she only liked two other dogs, and they were it). Now Jackie hasn't visited in eons.......what is chances?

Could Maggie have sent Hannah to us? Do the other dogs already know a little part of Maggie is coming home?

Something to ponder.........:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

well Stanley you got me

I overlooked the part about the shrimp. Yeah seafood does tend to stink the place up when it ages. I was worried about you and you are just being bad.:twisted::twisted::twisted: My mother always said I was gullible, and she was right.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, the thing Stan posted about the divorce is an old joke! :lol::lol::lol:

Stanley, I hear what you are saying, I think R is there....pondering what to do next after her accident. Her certainly is lucky she only had 11 broken ribs. (I will go see her tomorrow.)

Unlike you Stan, my DH doesn't always feel like he is lucky to be allive. I have read that people who have had aortic transplants often feel this way. They KNOW they should be happy with and extended life....but they don't always. I really think DH fights that feeling on a daily basis......hence some of 'the issues' I had eluded about.

He is trying very hard, but I am afraid he is going to wear himself out and slip back. I was hoping the puppy would help with his....whatever. I know when I had my accident, my boyfriend who wrecked us bought me a pup. It certainly kept me occupied and I didn't have time to 'feel sorry' for myself. (Not saying DH is feeling sorry for himself, heart patients are different.) Just thought a pup might brighten his day a bit more than just staring at me all the time. LOL

He's coming around I think. He aslked the neighbor about the kennel they use. I do think we will do things a bit different this time. If we can find a nice kennel then maybe he will fill better about leaving her a couple times so we can go here and there. We always reffused to put Maggie in a kennel.....

How is everyone?

Koolio, still siked for school?

Corgi, can't wait to hear your story!

We had a really nice ride today, but at the end Jay was limping really bad.:shock: He was tripping a little in the beginning, but I figured it was becasue he was walking SO slow and dragging his feet. On the way home he was fine. Once we stopped his right front was tender. 

I put liniment on it and wrapped it. Tonight he seemed fine, but I did reapply and wrap. Gosh, it's alwsay something.....

He is due for new feet on Friday. Wondering it that is part of the issue. I wasn't happy with the last trimming. We are trying to raise his heels, and it looked as if he did a regular trim. (I wasn't there, mom took them down. ) :-x Grrrr....

Is this Roaddy's weekend away?


----------



## ellen hays

talking about crying wolf. No wonder everyone was ignoring you. Well at least I know you are not contemplating suicide or anything. Just being naughty:twisted::twisted::twisted: 

Enough for one night, I am signing off


----------



## Celeste

I think that it is very common for people to have major depression issues after heart surgery. It is not that they feel sad; it is that all their serotonin and other fancy brain chemicals get used up during the stress of surgery and they can't replace them on their own. 

My father had extreme depression issues after his last surgery. The doctor prescribed antidepressants and he wouldn't take them. He thought that they were for "crazy people". The doctor then wrote another antidepressant. He wrote that the medicine was "to help him have more energy". He took it and it helped a lot.


----------



## Happy Place

Thats why we love you Stan!
Celeste it sounds **** you gave your friend a loving send off. Deep emotions can be exhausting.

NM yay for the puppy!

TJ way to go. It always feels better to be proactive. The best outcome is at hand.

Horse show tomorrow, then writing a syllibus for the classes i am sure that they will offer me next week 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - I am glad to hear you sounding in better spirits and also that the paperwork came through so fast. Still sending good thoughts that the response from the bank is positive. Regardless of what happens, you are going to be great.

Celeste - I am sorry about your friend, but what a way to honour someone at their funeral. You must have a wonderful voice.

Stan - I love that old joke! Glad to hear you kicking around and stirring things up.

Nicker - I do believe there is something to Maggie sending you Hannah. When our old boxer Brittney passed, I always felt she hung on until I found RJ. We found him the weekend before she told us it was "time" and we had her PTS on the Friday afternoon before we drove to Alberta to get RJ. I wouldn't have done either any sooner or later. Somehow, RJ has always made me feel like Brittney was with me too. Now he is getting old, but still hanging on. I am grateful for every day.

It is a beautiful day here. I got in a ride on old man Sam this afternoon. He was slow going out, but perked up after and seems much more sound now. I think he is ready to go back to the trails. I just have to keep close tabs on his tumour, but he is looking good otherwise.

My grandparents are here visiting and I have been having a blast teaching my 86 y.o. grandma how to get on and use Facebook. I also just got a set of chemical elements art cards in the mail (yeah, I'm a nerd) and so I have been teaching my grandpa (88) about elements and compounds. It is amazing much my grandparents both still want to and do learn. They are awesome!


----------



## corgi

Ellen, your concern for Stan is an example of why this is such a great place to be!

Nicker, would hubby every consider taking anti-depressants? It sounds like they may be needed and the stigma that they used to have just isn't there anymore. It is a medical issue, just like his heart. Maybe the puppy will help, but if not, maybe you can talk him into going to the doc?

Oh, and kennel training is the ONLY way to go! The dogs LOVE their kennels and soon choose to go in there because it becomes their den. We kennel trained our corgi and only had to close the door the first year we had him, after that, he went in and out as he pleased but always went in and stayed in when we left the house. He has never destroyed anything and he never went potty in the house!!:lol:

HP- the power of positive thinking!!!

Ok, so today hubby and I go out to the farm. Isabella was sound so I decided to hop on her bareback. I suspect my saddle may be pinching her shoulder and contributing to her front right lameness and then she compensates and it causes her left rear lameness!! Anyway, I hopped on and hubby got on the QH mare I used to lease. We wandered around the farm and then hubby headed toward the entrance of the trail behind the farm. We followed. We were already on the trail when I remembered I didn't have a saddle!!! That is how comfortable I have become with riding her bareback. It was amazing.

We didn't stay out there long because I have to bring her back to work slowly so we headed back to the barn and hubby and I passed the place where Scuffy fell and ended up dying. We hadn't been on the trail since then but passing that spot for the first time needed to be done, and we did. Definitely healing.

I let Isabella graze and Jeff let Anna graze and went and grabbed Navajo..that new Paso he rode a few weeks ago. He hand walked him on the trail and then saddled up. After he rode for a while, I hopped on. So much fun!! That horse can move. He is still too hot for the trail. It is not even a good idea to ride him around the farm because the moment you step out of the ring, he spazzes out, but with a little more work, he should be ok. Gives hubby something to do until we buy another horse! He also ran the barrel pattern with Anna at a canter today so he had a pretty good day.

I am heading back out there tomorrow and pray Isabella is still sound. She needs to stay sound so I can get some muscle back on her so she stays sound!

I am a happy girl right now. 3 day weekend and then 4 days of work, and then beach with hubby and the corgi for a week...then maybe do some horse shopping when we come back.

Life is good.

Happy Saturday night (Sunday afternoon to Stan and Sue!)


----------



## corgi

Everyone should be able to look straight up horsey nostrils! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sounds awesome Ladona!!

I have asked DH if he should/would go on meds. He said he is 'fine'. He just recently went ot the cardiologist and i guess the doc asked him how he was doing....of course he said he told him OK.:-( For whatever reason he feels he needs/can do it on his own. I am trying to be supportive.......just not sure.

I considered going to that appointment...now kiinda wishing I would have.

Time will tell.

Koolio, your weekend sounds just wonderful! Maybe that is why I cried when I held Hannah! :wink:

My brother, sister and cousin are coming tomorrow to visit dad. Looking forward to seeing them!

I just want to take this time to thank you guys for being here. It's been a while since I've said so, and I do so deeply appreciate all of your thoughts, concerns, and educational verbiage. I learn SO much here...about myself and the world!

You guys are great!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, that's is too funny Ladona!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I was out riding when I got a call........we were approved to be Hannah's adoptive parents!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Find out when I get home that DH DID make a stop at the shelter this morning! he thought she was 'cute' (aren't they all he says). LOL
> 
> So....I am kissing a** a wee bit.....but she's mine.  AND i feel good about it!
> 
> I get to pick her up on the 9th. She still needs some shots. But I can still stop by and cuddle her until then.
> 
> I think he will soften once she is here, but I am making sure I hold up my end of the bargain and take the responsibility up front.
> 
> WOOHOO!:thumbsup:



Great news, NM71! 

Take special care to cuddle your DH at least as much as the dog, and twice as much as usual from now on. That way he won't feel left out. 

Hannah has a life, like Maggie had a life, and you're going to make it good for her like you did for Maggie. Hannah won't fill the Maggie-shaped hole, as nothing can fill that - you'll just have to be a donut, or a Swiss cheese when you have multiple casualties in life. But Hannah will make a nice Hannah space in you that you can enjoy, and I'm sure Maggie would approve.

When you have love to give, you need beings to bestow it upon. Otherwise your heart gets hollow and sad.

Please post lots of photos, she's ultra cute. We all want to see her growing up now, and hearing her adventures!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> I hope your post is not due to immediate concerns. Unless you know something I don't, I hope this is just contemplation.
> 
> Try to see that Bugs is secure in the future if something happens to you.
> 
> The ex and what ever that was that was smelling the house up resulting in a wrong to you is only the result of ex'es and their inabllity to have any kind of conscious about any one else but themselves. It is a bad thing, but people are like that. The things people do to each other are unbelievable.
> 
> I may be overreacting, but your post has gotten me concerned. If I have made a fool of myself, then I will just laugh it off. Sometimes things just get kind of dire and seem overwhelming when thinking back on things in the past.
> 
> Just trying to be a friend.


first post just thinking out loud to what I read. My health is fine but stress is high. The funny thing is the blood pressure has come down. Must be the hunting. But others may relate to my ramblings. Thank you for caring. 

Second post Read it again I think it was a Hell of a way to get even. Don't you think.:twisted::lol::lol: its for the divorced to contemplate on what they could have done and for those that are about to be.

In NZ a settlement is 50/50 Chain saw sales are in record numbers here.:lol::lol: which part of the Rolls do you want the left or the right side. The part of the house with the kitchen, or toilet. Which part of the horse the part you feed money into or the part that feeds the vegies.:lol::shock::twisted:

And its still raining I see bugs 30 feet away trying to get the shelter from the house. He has his butt facing me. I notice he has not taken his cover off.


----------



## Stan

*here I go again*

Dogs There is only one true dog. Boxers.
I have had a few but here is a story when I was young 
At the tender age of 13 I was allowed a dog of my choice and as I had already been around boxers since very young that is what I chose.

His owners had not had him long and had to give him away. His name was Taj he was only 4 mths a brown with a black face. His breading was boystock. In NZ 50 years plus ago Boxers were big dogs not the racy things they have become. The Germans used them as war dogs.

Taj went every where with me. As the years went on I also had a black cat called lucky. Taj and that cat were the best of friends. If you hurt the cat you had taken your life in your hands if the dog was around. I also had a white cat called Linda She had attitude. This great big 9 stone boxer would give way to her.

The cat lucky would wrap its back legs around the dogs ears and its front legs around his snout. They would go for a walk the cat swaying side to side. The odd couple.
Time went by and Lucky was accidently killed. He used to get on the wheel of the car and one morning he did not get off quick enough and My stepfather ran over him.

Taj got older and developed a skin infection I could not get fixed. I had to have him put down in the end. That was a tough day.

The point of my story. One morning while asleep I had a conversation with Taj and Lucky a long conversation. I could feel the weight of them on my bed and when they left they floated out through the window.

I know that sounds nuts. I was around 25 when that happened and one could say the mind plays tricks in us but the one thing that had stuck is this. I am a black and white type of person and believe in proof and evidence. However as a rising 66yr old I still remember that dream and the thing that makes it real for me. I could feel his weight on the bed, and I had moved over to give him and the cat room. No I'm not nuts I have taken my meds today:lol::lol::lol::lol:. Just for those that wonder.

Its time to start dinner Roast lamb with mint sauce and gravy with a red wine as its base. Roast veg and a cheese cake desert.
She who must be obeyed is traveling home from Auckland. I'm trying to impress:twisted:

Folks my head is where it should be. I am one of those people who can and does talk about anything, and my health is fine given the circumstances.

Don't be offended by my sense of humour Its very New Zealand I have the ability to keep a straight face when taking the **** and sometimes it also shows in my writing. All of us given our ages have a wealth of experience which we draw upon in our conversations.

Cheers all

On a foot note did you Know the most competitive persons in this world are the New Zealanders and Australians towards each other. (I think it stems from we came from convict stock). And to add insult to injury the NZ all blacks just trounced the Australian Wallabies. Really gave them a canning. The All black are going to tour the USA soon I understand. Would it not be a hoot if they were beaten by the USA


----------



## Koolio

*All about dogs. Almost...*

Corgi - it looks like you had a wonderful day! Love the pic with Isabella!

I agree regarding kennel training. It is the only way to go. I used to think kennelling was cruel but now I think of kennels as the dogs personal space and bedroom. We train with positive reinforcement and make the kennel as comfy as possible. Our dogs love going in and often go just to have a nap or some quiet time. It is important to have an appropriate sized kennel and to train properly. Once they learn the routine, issues with housetraining, chewing, etc are non-existent. Kennel /crate training also makes travelling with a dog so much easier, safer and way less stressful for the dog.

Stan - Taj sounds lovely. I've been a Boxer person now for nearly 22 years and will always have a Boxer in my home. (Boston's are my number two.) I love their energy, personality, sense of loyalty and sense of humour. (I type this as RJ is trying to work his way up onto my lap). RJ is my third boxer and is a healthy vibrant 11 year old. It is a shame that boxers don't tend to live as long as most other breeds. We've been lucky, however and have seen all of our boxers surpass 10 years in good health.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Stanley, I whole heartedly believe you, as I had a similar experience after Maggie passed. Not only did I feel her lying on the bed, I heard her puppy dreams cry. it wasn't a dream....i felt it.:wink:

Sue, no pet takes the place of another in our hearts that is for sure. just wondering if her spirit helped me find Hannah. I still have all her pictures still up, and do not plan on taking them down once Hannah arrives.....at least that is how I feel for now.

Yes, Sue, giving DH extra hugs IS key. I do sometimes thinks he feels left out. He often asks, "Why do you love animals so much?" My response, "I have a lot to give!"

he's not a touchy feely type of guy, so I will have to make the effort, but it will be worth it in the end. 

Also, I don't want to make him out to be a creep or anything....we just dont' totally see eye to eye when it comes to the 'animal' situation. i grew up on a farm.....he grew up outside the city. He's learning......:wink:

Actaully when I said kennel, I meant the kind like a doggie hotel. Sorry. We did crate train maggie, and still have it in the basement, so will use it for Hannah. I agree it worked well. maggie didn't seem to care for it, but it did keep her out of trouble.

I was thinking of all the places I will get to take Hannah and my first thought was the nursing home! My dad's place allows dogs now, and I know he would love it. He's the main reason I have dogs and horses.

Raining a bit here too, which is good, I can get things done I DIDN'T do all summer.....get this place cleaned up prior to fall and winter. (Ahhh, don't say that word!)

Everyone I know who has a boxer LOVES them.

I found around here at least, the most common dog in the shelter is a Pitbull.:shock: Black labs come second....which we had one once....talk about high energy!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's my guy after our ride yesterday. like I said, he didn't show any gimpiness until we stopped. I know I have experienced that myself, work too hard and stop....the muscle tightens.

i lotioned him up and wrapped. By dinner time he was fine. appeared to be anyway.

Feet on Friday....I WILL be there, hawk eyed. LOL He's been fine all summer, no this....


----------



## SueC

*Boxers*: When I was a kid a friend had one, and it had an obsession with *ear wax.* It used to throw me over when I went to their house with delighted antics, and when I lay on the ground it would go straight for my ear holes with its tongue. Very disagreeable and ticklish!  And my friend was always so hysterical with laughter that she couldn't move to get the dog off me!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Well I sure know how to make myself look silly I had a couple of beers and was relaxing for the evening when I read Stan's post. Just misread and got concerned and before I knew what was happening, I was attempting to save Stan from himself. 

Stan you are such a character. You are priceless You are sharp and very quick witted. One has to be on their toes to even try to keep up with you. And yes that would be one way to set a divorcing spouse on their butt. But 50/50 would mean your half would be sadly discounting the proceeds of selling the house. I have been through divorce and it does set the imagination into overdrive. 

Ladona Love the pic. If I tried to do that my back would be out forever. Stay flexible, you should see me when I have to get up after falling or having get on the ground. Age is very unforgiving in that respect. 

NM Hubby sounds depressed. Believe me I should know. Lately I have been plagued with it accompanied by anxiety. Hence, the beers mentioned above. I am trying different things. The only thing that really helped it was the tranquelizer, but I will not go there because they are addicting and it was very hard to overcome. Your description of him being dead inside is very accurate. Please encourage him to do something to relieve his symptoms. The longer he stays in a depressive state the more likely it could become ongoing. Dealing with chronic depression is one's private little hell.

Well, I have gone on for a while and only intended to explain my silly behavior, but NM that is why I always come back to this group. They are great people and you guys seem to be the only ones that will put up with for any length of time. I am so greatful.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I hear my hens singing and waiting for breakfast. Red will be talking to me soon in an effort to rouse me out. They help me keep on keeping on.

I promise to try to stay more realistic when posting here on out

Have a good day and a good Labor day


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Could Maggie have sent Hannah to us? Do the other dogs already know a little part of Maggie is coming home?
> 
> Something to ponder.........:wink:


I don't doubt one darned bit.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, Stan has yanked all of our chains @ one time or another, don't let it worry you!

As for "realism" (& this is off track from falling for Stan's joke). If I was "realistic":

I'd chuck my cats here & now, move into a dump in gang-land, & give up going out to Janice's for mucking for lessons. I mean, really...I'll be 61 end of October, have always been a "throw away" in this life, am not in a big $$ paying job (better than some, for sure...but the job is hard for someone "my age"); as for horses, "realistically" I shouldn't even be trying/what am I thinking (too much water under the bridge, too old, "what does Love have to do with it?").

But, here I am, believing, yet, that the best is yet to come. I will to will what God Wills.

Yesterday I just had to get on the couch & watch a movie, do something "normal". Tim crawled up on me, petting my face like he's never really done before; he's just coming into his own at nearly 2 yrs old. Savannah has been extra clingy. They both know something is up. I started to cry.

Today I went to the store(s), got what we all 3 needed. 

Am rambling here, forgive. Will go tomorrow to Janice's, do my chores, will try to do a lesson.

I do have faith. "Unrealistic" I know, from the standpoint of the world & my experiences in it. My "realism" is still Hope. Just a weird period, to learn from. Late this next week i should get a bank letter, then will proceed.


----------



## RegularJoe

Celeste said:


> ...it is that all their serotonin and other fancy brain chemicals get used up during the stress of surgery and they can't replace them on their own. ...


It never ceases to bother me how people treat mental health issues in so different a manner from other health issues. 

Nobody would ever suggest that someone should just "get over it" if their pancreas stopped producing insulin, but people expect to just muddle through if their brain chemistry is wrong.


----------



## tjtalon

RegularJoe said:


> It never ceases to bother me how people treat mental health issues in so different a manner from other health issues.
> 
> Nobody would ever suggest that someone should just "get over it" if their pancreas stopped producing insulin, but people expect to just muddle through if their brain chemistry is wrong.


Couldn't agree more. I've been told to "get over it" w/depression for my entire life.


----------



## ellen hays

RegularJoe Welcome and you are right, so just stick around with our group. They are great people and very supportive. I keep saying I am a prime example of that. They are always there to give support and lend a ear when it is needed.  I bend an ear often and get bunches of support:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Your babies love you. Don't give up hope. I was serious when I said I would help you. And things will work out. Just do what you can and leave the rest up to God. I'm 63 and I can tell you that it does take a toll every year that passes, but the things that you love (horses) will give you strength to rise to the occasion. Don't give up your animals, they are what get you up each a.m. I can vouch for that Remember the saying, "It is always darkest before the dawn" When it does dawn for you there will be great promise. I understand about being a throw away, but it has made us both stronger and you will survive!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ Your babies love you. Don't give up hope. I was serious when I said I would help you. And things will work out. Just do what you can and leave the rest up to God. I'm 63 and I can tell you that it does take a toll every year that passes, but the things that you love (horses) will give you strength to rise to the occasion. Don't give up your animals, they are what get you up each a.m. I can vouch for that Remember the saying, "It is always darkest before the dawn" When it does dawn for you there will be great promise. I understand about being a throw away, but it has made us both stronger and you will survive!!!!


Yup. thank you Ellen.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Lately I have been plagued with it accompanied by anxiety. Hence, the beers mentioned above. I am trying different things. The only thing that really helped it was the tranquelizer,


Please becareful with the alchohol Ellen....that is what we are 'dealing with' here.....self medicating.....that's all I'll say for now. :-( We are working on things.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:
I had to bail from camp due to the rain.
More camping stories to follow in the am.

Since it is the *"Year of the Insect"* for me. 
I found something interesting before leaving Saturday morning.

The *saddleback caterpillar*, _Acharia stimulea_ (formerly _Sibene stimulea_), is the larva of a species of moth native to eastern North America. The species belongs to the family of slug caterpillars, Limacodidae.
The caterpillar is primarily green with brown at either end and a prominent white-ringed brown dot in the center which resembles a saddle. It has a pair of fleshy horns at either end. These and most of the rest of the body bear urticating hairs that secrete an irritating venom. Contact with the hairs causes a painful, swollen rash and sometimes nausea in humans.[1] The hairs should be removed from the skin immediately to prevent more venom spread. The cocoon may also have irritating hairs and hairs from the larva can fall on surrounding objects.[2]
The larva feeds on a large variety of plants. In Florida and Alabama, it feeds on ornamental palms such as the Manila palm (_Adonidia merrillii_).
The adult is a dark brown, stout-bodied moth.

This little guy was hanging out on the iris in my yard.























I did not get stung by this creature, Thank You very much.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That is a very cool looking caterpillar MR!!! never saw that one!

Had a nice productive day. Got some needed cleaning done and then spent some time at the nursing home.

R is looking so much better. Still in a great deal of pain, but of so much better than a week ago. She was out walking with her daughter when we left.

Dad was good tonight. Happy about that since my cousin was in from NH.

Not much horsey news. didn't even feed tonight b/e some of us went out to eat.

Not much said about Hannah...:wink:


----------



## Blue

Hi all! Whew! Been gone for about 6 days and its taken me a day and a half to catch up on everything. There's no way I can remember everything so let me just say I read everything and my thoughts are with all of you!

When I got my current dog. My old dog had died 2 years before. I swore I was done with dogs. Tired of outliving them. I went camping with a group and there was someone there with 2 pups left from a litter they'd had. One of the pups really got my attention. So, I called my husband and said that I was bringing home a puppy, get ready. He said "Seriously?" I said yup. He's been an awesome addition to our family. Heeler with so much energy its hard to keep up and crazy smart!

Been on vacation this past week. Wow! Had to come home to get some rest. We had to take 2 trucks this time, because I wanted to take my horses (or 2 of them anyway) and then there's 5 dogs. So I drove my truck with my horse trailer and husband drove excursion with the dogs. Well, about 13 miles out from home, the excursion broke down. We waited at the side of the road and finally got it started again. I used my rig to wait for a break in traffic, pulled out on the interstate and slowed traffic enough for him to get the excursion across the highway and to the next "crossover" to head downhill back home. Transferred stuff and took his work truck. Finally got to the cabin after 5 in the evening. Unload horses, and get all the animals fed. The next day was rainy and windy and couldn't get a good ride in. Tried, but my mare got a whiff of a bear up there and just wouldn't go. By that time the rain was coming, so just head back home. The next day, my old guy, Bart, started kicking at his belly and acting agitated. Gave him banimine and waited for a bit. No change, so I called my vet. Had to drive over 100 miles back home to get him to the vet but I'm really glad I did. Bart, as many of you already know, is 32 years old, so I take really special care of him. Vet gave him a prelim exam and we couldn't find anything amiss. Since he was kicking at his belly and tail swishing we knew we needed to check his penis and sheath. Never a fun thing with Bart. We always have to sedate him. So wait for the drugs to kick in and he kinda drops. At first look there's nothing to be concerned about. Poke around a little more and.. wait I can tell this thing is getting ready to delete me. I'm going to post and continue.


----------



## Blue

Ok, continue! 

Some stupid little fly got up there and laid it's disgusting little maggoty eggs! Ugh! Got it all cleaned out, smeared swat all over and gave him a good dose of wormer. After that he was fine. 

When I got back to the cabin I couldn't even unload cuz the rain was so bad! I just left the horses in the trailer for about and hour and half until the storm passed. The next day I swung up bareback on Bart and gave him a spin around the yard. He felt good, but having trouble with the uneven ground and rocks, but he still gaits! Tried to get my mare to go out again, but she still wasn't having anything to do with that mountain. Tried the other direction and she was better. 

Honestly, I don't know if it's cuz she was coming in? Or got wind of the bear? I don't know. It was way more than barn sour. She was whirling around and banging us both into trees, flat refusing to go any further. The next day I took her out the opposite direction and she was more typical barn sour. Bart was left behind and of course she'd rather not go, but we ended up having a good ride.

The water pump had problems and got a bunch of air. Had a hard time re-priming it, but finally got that taken care of. Rained for 3 days.

But, after all that was done, we had a wonderful 2 days of vacation! Didn't get any pictures though. I got to play with my new gps and that was fun. I think I'm going to like it.

All in all, it's really good to be back home. 

For those looking for jobs? Keep a good thought. I'm not a terribly religious person,
but sometimes there's a better plan in the making.

Puppies? Oh, hell yes! 

Papers? Prepare for the worst and be happy when the best happens.

Stan, seriously? You're a hoot.

Everyone! It's good to be back.


----------



## Stan

I'm going to jump right in and won't question what a caterpillar has to do on a horse thread that deals with depression, throwaways and all. As for depression go for a walk it gets the feel good hormones working and for the younger set pat the spouse on the butt. That one will get me spanked.
Throw away!!! I have been thrown away more times than I care to remember and every time I would sit down and self analyse and I could not pinpoint any one thing I was doing wrong.

When young I was a witty sort of person, but sensitive to my needs, not over weight, in fact, very fit and into wrestling for a sport. I also had hair, brown it was and in the summer it would lighten up and was considered as eye candy in a rugged outdoors ugly sort of way. I was not self absorbed even though I did fit my jeans. And I frequently got thrown away. Can't work out why. SWMBO stayed home from work today she said she wanted me time. Guess that means I'm watching TV. 

Its raining still but the wind has dropped it is depressing weather but winter always is. First day of spring so pick your selves up, dust yourselves off and get into it.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> I also had hair, brown it was and in the summer it would lighten up and was considered as eye candy in a rugged outdoors ugly sort of way. I was not self absorbed even though I did fit my jeans.


Were you the Marlboro Man? Sounds familiar.

It's still very hot here and I'm looking forward to fall. But following fall is winter and by then you will hear me complaining constantly about the cold/wind/rain/dark/misery. Never happy.....


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Its raining still but the wind has dropped it is depressing weather but winter always is. First day of spring so pick your selves up, dust yourselves off and get into it.


Yesterday at the store got a "Spring Rain" candle & corresponding air fresher. Have been feeling the need for "Spring"; newness, fresh start, fresh outlook..........

Couldn't quite figure that out, since it's the first of September, therefore going into Fall, until I realized:

It's the New Zealand Vortex.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> I'm going to jump right in and won't question what a caterpillar has to do on a horse thread that deals with depression, throwaways and all. As for depression go for a walk it gets the feel good hormones working and for the younger set pat the spouse on the butt. That one will get me spanked.


That' why I got the pup Stan!:wink: Will force us to take 'family walks' again! And as we walk....I'll give a little pinch to the tush.:wink::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funy....when I spent time with my family yesterday, it was the people who I did NOT think would be supportive of me getting the dog that was....and vice versa. 

The sister who I got Maggie from 13 Years ago said she thought I wouldn't be ready and would wait longer....she's a dog lover, of all people.....

My cousin, who is....quite opinionated was ALL for it! Usually he chastises me whatever and treats me like I'm 10. Yesterday I was treated like an adult.

Anyway, I love my family, but you guys certainly get me way more....although, I bet you know more than they do about me too!

Most of them aren't good listeners....actaully I just saw that somewhere on FB. Listen to hear, not to respond. (something like that)

Anyway, going to try to catch a quicky ride today. See if Jay is still gimpy. Then off to lunch with M.

Have a good day all.....and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, that sounds like quite a trip! i think I would have packed it in right in the beginning! LOL

TJ, I have Christmas scents in my bathroom right now.:shock: They were on sale.

In my classroom I alwasy have triopical scents going.

I DO love fall, and love to burn fall flavored candles.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Now I have a different mental image of Stan!
No longer the Freddy look.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

MR That's a caterpillar I will avoid. Never have seen one, but it is one you can't miss. Sorry you got rained out, but I know you found some time for riding and picture taking. Yes that does give a whole new mental image of Stan. 

NM You are right about self meds. I really appreciate the input. Temporary fixes are just what they are called - temporary fixes. 

TJ 



tjtalon said:


> It's the New Zealand Vortex.


 What" What? Where? Not a bird or plane or no ......it's *STAN:shock: *Our favorite guy from NZ. TJ you might have started something here.

No beer just coffee:wink: New Zealand Vortex would have been a good pro wrestling stage name. 

Blue I do remember the Marlboro Guy. Might have been Stan. 

You were talking about horses bouncing off trees. Just the thing I am trying to avoid. I get nervous when Red starts jigging around on the trail. Your are a brave soul. Glad you found the fly eggs and got them out of Bart. That could have been worse.

Stan You certainly add the spice to this thread. Just wouldn't be the same without cha:thumbsup:

I know my writing style is different this a.m., just mixing alittle rant in for good measure

Hope everyone has a good day. Happy Labor Day:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tjtalon

Just one question before I get ready to go out to Janice's:

What's that nasty little caterpillar doing with such a cute jacket?!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Labor Day Camping Commentary

Got to camp Saturday morning, talk about high humidity and haze.
It seemed as though water was just hanging in the air.
We set up camp and saddled up for a ride.

1/4 or so mile just out of camp.








Hay field where we usually see many deer.








1st track crossing of the day.
We had to wait in the woods for 5 minutes, let the train go by.
5 minutes can seems like 30 with my horse dancing around.
I am still riding in the back these days.
The patience training has been working well.
Now when riding last my horse is content to keep distance from other horses.
I rode in the lead for a while, he has not turned into a deadhead. 








An area near the bees, no issues though.
Just a ride by and the vibration on the ground has got them going.








Saturday great dinner, two crock pot dishes and pecan pie. 

Oldest son called and him and wife are coming up to take a ride.
He rides well and is agile, wife road as a youngster, should be fine.
They spent the night to ride out in the morn.

Saddled to ride out.
Dumb me left my little camera on the dash, no trail pics on this one.

DS had a blast on the walker.








DIL was a little slow first half of the ride.
Really got into it and comfy for second half.
We let her lead some and we cantered a lot.








I am still old and fat with the long hair! 
Didn't get a pic of my daughter for this ride.
She put an English saddle on her pony and mostly led the ride.
She had her hands full with the critter, circling around and waiting for us.








They had a blast on the ride.
It was nice to see them really have some outdoor fun.
Made me feel good!

Woman we know had Lasagna and Texas Toast for dinner, carrot cake for dessert.
While we were eating under cover the heavens opened up.
Road home in the rain, after dark, returned horses to field and tarped the rest.
Take care of that soon.
Got sun today but still a chance of rain later.

Another story.
Early spring a friend at camp gave us a cat.
He was named Batman so we kept the name.
He guards the house when we are gone.
He was very happy when we got home and follows me entirely too much.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I stayed on topic Stan! :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Question. My horse goes behind the bit (most of the time going down a hill) and puts his chin up against his chest. This is very scary and I have no brakes when he does this. I was researching the pulley stop method on the web. A method that Julie Goodnight recommends to regain control when a horse bolts out of control. Red did this when K my neighbor was riding him. She said it made her very nervous:shock: What do you think about this? I am going to have to find a solution or get rid of him. I can't stand having him here and forever being tempted to ride him and eventually get hurt. This has a lot to do with my major frustration and anxiety situation. I am at the end of my rope:shock::shock::shock:

This is horse related and probably belongs in another thread, but yall know me and know I love Red. I really am struggling with this. It's the reason I started posting on the Horse Forum in the first place. Suggestions

I am really opening up to yall. This is not easy so please be supportive and understanding. I know I don't need to ask that, but I am really bearing my vulnerable side.


----------



## Happy Place

*Sad news*

M had a barn fire yesterday. I just got news. Most horses were turned out, except her stud and the yearling. She got the stud out but lost the yearling. Everything else is a total loss. Everything, feed, equipment, hay were all in that barn. That poor colt had such a hard young life. He lost his mom (colick I think), then went in to get gelded and had complications and infection from that. He was a week away from being allowed to turn out again. M burned her hand and arm getting the stud horse out of the barn.

So very sad.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

I am so sorry that happened. I hate it for the young horse. That is tragic. Hope the owner is not injured to badly


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about the yearling and the barn.


----------



## Blue

Happy place, I'm so sorry to hear that news! How awful. Will M be doing ok soon? Was the place insured? That would be just one less worry.

Ellen, does Red do this all the time? Or just some of the time?


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Red just does it he is trying he decides there is somewhere he wants to be rather than right there. In the past, it was when the horse in front of him on the trail would pull ahead. The strange thing is that he is usually either going down a hill or at the top of one. The times he has done this, he seems like he is going to buck up also. If it was level grown, it wouldn't be as intimidating. The other day when my neighbor was riding him, he was out by himself and wanting to get back to the barn.


----------



## tjtalon

Comment to MR before continuing reading; always love your pictures & stories. of your rides. Do have to say: I like that Batman!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Question. My horse goes behind the bit (most of the time going down a hill) and puts his chin up against his chest. This is very scary and I have no brakes when he does this. I was researching the pulley stop method on the web. A method that Julie Goodnight recommends to regain control when a horse bolts out of control. Red did this when K my neighbor was riding him. She said it made her very nervous:shock: What do you think about this? I am going to have to find a solution or get rid of him. I can't stand having him here and forever being tempted to ride him and eventually get hurt. This has a lot to do with my major frustration and anxiety situation. I am at the end of my rope:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> This is horse related and probably belongs in another thread, but yall know me and know I love Red. I really am struggling with this. It's the reason I started posting on the Horse Forum in the first place. Suggestions
> 
> I am really opening up to yall. This is not easy so please be supportive and understanding. I know I don't need to ask that, but I am really bearing my vulnerable side.


Actually, this IS a Horse thread, we all have just gotten to know each other so much that other things get "threaded" in.

I have no answer to your issue, of course, besides wanting to know what "behind & in front of the bit" even MEANS (!lol on myself).

Looking forward to the responses to Ellen's questions....I'll learn something(s) too.:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I just read HP's...am so very sorry. So very sad w/the colt. At least the other horses were out....this has got to be hard on the owner.


----------



## tjtalon

Speaking of being on the topic: HorseMonday! Double-muck 9 (read 18). Dove season opened today so neighbors next door out shooting. Bailey,Spirit,Dennis out bucking & dancing, Mimi curious watching, all else ok..one big shot went off while in Fire's pen; he ran up to me & tucked his head onto my arm. Not a demonstrative mustang & am not his person, but "any port in a storm". Petted him, all good. Dennis was the worst, talked him down & watched his back legs(!)

Thought no lesson today because of the shooting, but the neighbors went inside just as I finished my chore. Spirit & Bailey both jumpy, so got Mimi (fleabitten Arabian, sweet w/stubborness & attitude beneath. My choice, have never been on her before, but Spirit still seemed jumpy & Bailey was wall-eyed). 

Haven't been on in 3 wks now, w/this/that/'nother thing, so worked on walk/turning/ a bit of trot. Lower body/leg cues getting much better. Upper body/shoulders/arms still too stiff (I can attribute that to the ongoing stress from Other Stuff, rightly so, but there it is, showing up plain as day in Horse World).

When had "all" together here & there, Mimi responded very nicely. When I knew I was getting too tired & losing focus (after just one hour...I was overdone to begin with, w/giving myself a crappy week before, then the mucking...), told Janice I needed to stop.

She said she was waiting for me to recognize that, since had seen Mimi getting fidgety (which she was, in those few moments of my realization) & losing her own focus.

Going to stop then post again, so that this doesn't get eaten. Yes, hijacking. Will have a pic or two also! (Then may go away for a week, deal?!)


----------



## tjtalon

Before I forget to add it: when in roundpen w/Mimi before mounting, walking her to warm up, she got startled by a dog 2 pastures away (this mare sees EVERYTHING). I stopped, petted her, look to see what she saw, then moved on. Janice said "I don't know if you know it, but you did that perfectly. You looked at what she saw, was calm & knew it was no big deal, then went on. She licked & chewed, because she knew she was safe."

I knew it & didn't know it. I knew she was sensitive & visually aware. I'll remember this one.

After the round pen lesson, I started to walk Mimi back to the grooming post. Janice said to turn her around & come back up the walk way between the roundpens & field. Mimi didn't want to, but said to Janice that I couldn't let her get away w/refusing. So...got her turned. awkward, on my end, but did it. She tried to walk to her pen but didn't let her do that either. I'm not sure what Janice was doing (w/me), but I sure danged well did it, as best I could.

Janice took a couple of pictures, which I'll post. Me & Mimi on the little path, then me & Mimi by the tack shed. Both are very pretty of Mimi. By the tack shed shows my tightness of arms/upper body, but don't mind sharing that, will welcome advice.

On my way up the path to go to my car, I asked Janice if I've improved overall. she said yes, I reminded me that I'd just gotten on a horse I've never ridden before, w/confidence, worked on my physical 'faults", then rode her outside of the roundpen & got her to behave.

She said "Now, we work on the physical". She said that up to now, besides minor corrections to get things going right, she's been mainly concerned w/my mental stare (fear,unsureness,anxiety about "doing it right"). After her Fire last time & Mimi today...now we work on the physical, since I "won't be bothered about 'I can't do anything right!'")

This was an extremely good HorseMonday. Told Janice I have all these puzzle pieces in my head; soon they'll fall right into place. Pics to follow:


----------



## tjtalon

This is the good one.

This shows pretty Mimi & my tight arms/too "up" hands. I was truing to not be on her mouth...but....lots to learn for me w/this pic.


----------



## tjtalon

PS other times, to my defense, have not been so up in my hands on other horses, but pics show me the muscle tightness in my arms. Don't know how to "work" on that one, just know it's "there", for next time.


----------



## Happy Place

wonderful pics MR and TJ! Feeling kinda out of sorts. I don't have any more details about the barn or insurance. All I know is there are 6 scared mares without a stall. They usually stay out all night and come in for breakfast. The fire must have started before they came in. The colt was in on stall rest and the stud goes out in the day, opposite his ladies. All of her tack, feed and hay for the winter was burned in the fire.

Tomorrow my sister is having surgery. Im going to the hospital in the morning. Planning on bringing school stuff to continue to prepare for the interview and year ahead as I am SURE I will get this job! Positive thinking gets it done, right?

I am a bundle of nerves right now!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> I am a bundle of nerves right now!


Hope you land that job!
Sorry to hear you are going through so much right now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> I was truing to not be on her mouth...but....lots to learn for me w/this pic.


Awesome pics today TJ. 
Doesn't seem like your in that horse's mouth on that second pic though.
Still some slack in those reins.
Tough for me to judge I always ride with a fair bit of contact.
Huge pictures too  I should load to another site so I don't always resize the pics.
I'm gonna check out photobucket, you never know.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

HP I still have good feelings about this job. Just please let us know as soon as possible how it went. I'm hoping for you.

TJ You are looking good up there. You really are doing a great job. I am so glad you had a good HorseMonday. Maybe that is a sample of things to come in other areas

Hope everyone had a good day. Have a good night.


----------



## ellen hays

MR

Commented on the caterpillar picture, but failed to mention the others. As always I enjoyed them. You really have a good time and enjoy your outings. That's great:thumbsup: Love your black cat. Beautiful. I have one named Sissy. I wouldn't let the others know but she is my special kitty. Very smart. Every black cat I have had has been special kitties. Sissy almost died of starvation. When she was brought to me the first thing I did was give her some cat food with water. She's been my special girl ever since.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Awesome pics today TJ.
> Doesn't seem like your in that horse's mouth on that second pic though.
> Still some slack in those reins.
> Tough for me to judge I always ride with a fair bit of contact.
> Huge pictures too  I should load to another site so I don't always resize the pics.
> I'm gonna check out photobucket, you never know.


I put what I get from Janice onto my docs (via her phone to my email), then transfer onto photobucket from there, to HF & FB. On my camera, I downlode to my pics, then put on photobucket, then to HF/FB. Videos don't seem to go to HR well, w/my method, but go to FB.

No, MR, wasn't on Mimi's mouth, did have slack; my issue seems to be the tightness in my body/arms; w/the reins, this time, I worked hard today on not doing reining but more action w/my body/eyes, & tried to not yank on a mouth. Succeeded in not doing that; the puzzle pieces have just not fallen together quite yet. My tightness is mental. I'll get over it.

Btyw, MR, Janice sometimes leaves magazines in the tack shed for others to read. I took the "Trail Horse Rider" ( subsidary of HorseRider I believe) because of an article from Julie Goodnight re "How to sit a spook". Hah! Didn't tell Janice I'd took the mag & why 'till was going home...didn't want to jinx myself, w/the dove hunt going on. I like this magazine, hope I can get it sometime.


----------



## tjtalon

Hang in there, HP.


----------



## Blue

Hmmmm.... Contact or less contact. I feel it depends on the horse. I have my old bay that I rode for many years. He NEEDED to know that you were there and knew what you where doing. Needed that slight contact at all times. (Unless I was hurt/sick/drunk he always got me home.) I've got pictures of him that people would say, Wow you need to lighten up. But people that rode with me understood, HIM.
However, I've had horses that got nervous with so much contact. So, loose rein, hands resting and all is well.

I guess my point is, it takes a little time to get to know each individual horse and they need to get to know you. Does that make any sense? 

I've seen extreme professionals ride a new horse and the good ones will always take a little time and find out what makes that certain horse comfortable. Like children, they're all different.


----------



## Blue

TJ, how to sit the spook? VELCRO! 

Seriously, when you find your center and have "known" the horse, it will be ok. I've seen pros get thrown. It happens. All you can do is build your relationship.


----------



## tjtalon

My comment before I go to bed...."contact depends on the horse" & "velcro". Both make much sense.....am really smiling (!), thank you; contact DOES depend on the horse, even I have figured that out a bit, with lessons w/6 different horses (now) over the past year & 1/2. But, you all got to tell me: my ams are way tensed in that 2nd pic; I need a nice relaxed line down from my elbow to the bit...right?

Going to go get food & go to bed w/magazine & book & food, get ready tomorrow.

Nite all.


----------



## Blue

There is a very prominent trainer that works with the owner as well as the horse. He actually has a rule. 2 beers before riding. Ok, there are many people that can't do that. However, I also believe in aromatherapy. Lavender is quite calming. The thing is, the calmer you are, the calmer your horse will respond. 

It is sometimes difficult to relax. Find what works for you. It's different for everyone. What works for me won't necessarily work for you. But, FIND WHAT WORKS. It could be watching Wuthering Heights the night before, or even getting "some" the night before. Not kidding. I know someone that can't ride unless they're "relaxed". It really could be anything. I've had enough serious injuries that I still get a little butterly in my stomach each time I put my foot in the stirrup. I have a relaxation breathing technique that really helps. And if it's after noon a glass of wine wouldn't hurt either. I think you get my point. 

There is an exercise, sit straight up. Bring your shoulders up to your ears and let them go to drop. Not just putting them down but LETTING THEM DROP. 10 times. You'll be relaxed after that. (And it's great for headaches)

I'm rambling, sorry.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> There is a very prominent trainer that works with the owner as well as the horse. He actually has a rule. 2 beers before riding.


Don't laugh at this one.
One time I got to camp and ran into several people.
First a beer, then two, another had some punch.
I had just gotten a new walker, had to ride two horses every trip.
I chose the new walker that day, good choice, I was very relaxed.
Turned into an awesome ride, vibes went right to the horse.
I went scrambling through the woods that day, stalled only once at the river.
After that day I felt better about the new horse and no reservations.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tj, i analyzed that picture, I can see the 'muscles' in your forarm, but look close at your fingers! They are LIGHT!!!!

you're too dang hard on yourself there lady!

I'll tell ya, I constantly have to tell my BUTT to relax! I always catch myself clenching my buns!:lol::lol::lol: I think part of it is b/c Jay is so dang slow walking....but actually when I relax and ride 'with him' and not clench my bumm, he walks a 'bit' faster. He know when I clench and lean back it means to stop...I'm giving him mixed signals.

All horses are different....you put any pressure on Jays face, he will toss his head. Rainn, you need to have a wee little contact on the way home or she is gone. LOL

MR GREAT photos! Looks like such a nice place to ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, for you....a little about the Austrailian Shepherd....aka Aussie.

There are many theories about the origin of the Australian Shepherd. Despite its misleading name, the breed as we know it today probably developed in the Pyrenees Mountains somewhere between Spain and France. It was called the Australian Shepherd because of its association with Basque shepherds who came to America from Australia in the 1800s. The Australian Shepherd was initially called by many names, including Spanish Shepherd, Pastor Dog, Bob-Tail, New Mexican Shepherd, and California Shepherd.


Oh, don't think I posted....Jay rode sound today. Really beautiful morning! Yippee! Now i can breathe a little....I really think those two party at night in the barn! LOL


----------



## Eole

MR nice pictures. The walker is beautiful. Cool Caterpillar. DH years ago took me for my 1st bareback ride after a beer. I said: but, I just had a beer! He said: exactly!  To be relaxed but aware at the same time is the best attitude.

HP, sorry for your friends loss, a tragedy. More good vibes for that job heading your way.

Blue, that was some vacation you had! Bart gaits? He's morgan isn't he? Is gait common with Morgans?

TJ, great Horse Monday Soap, thanks!  You look great and that's a lovely horse. Typical arabian mare, mine is the same. Sees everything a mile away and relies on me to reassure "it's nothing" and keep going. You did very well.

No horse story here, besides the daily chores, as I've been working non-stop. DH trimmed them all and started working his gelding daily. I think the recent loss of our mare woke him up. I mentioned his horse is an overweight pasture ornement that needs a job to stay healthy. For once, he actually took me seriously. :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> contact DOES depend on the horse, even I have figured that out a bit, with lessons w/6 different horses (now) over the past year & 1/2. But, you all got to tell me: my ams are way tensed in that 2nd pic; I need a nice relaxed line down from my elbow to the bit...right?


My wife's horse (QH) does not accept contact well at all.
A little bit and she stops, too much and you can back as quick as you move forward.
Got to give the mare her head if you want to move forward.

I'm as bad with the reins, 3 of 4 are neck reined, two extremely well.
I hold reins in one hand with a somewhat stiff arm and just move left or right.

If I lift reins he moves forward, stopping and slowing are still his problem areas.
If my horse feels me make a circle with the reins he will turn the circle.

If I don't like the lead on a trail I can also make him change leads with the reins.
Changing leads was tough at first, rein toward the banked side of the trail he could not climb.
This would add a hop to things but force him to change lead.
This does not always work on flat trail though, no bank to drive him toward.

When at a dead end I can raise reins and touch his neck, he will rear and pivot in the correct direction.
I don't jump nothing but if a large tree or log is over the trail, two bumps of the reins up and he will raise both fronts over and just pop over with the rear.
Now all this didn't happen over night, we're talkin my first two seasons on him.
First two seasons totaled about 1000 miles. We got used to each other.

Good Night All!


----------



## Blue

Maryland, I'm certainly not gonna laugh! The best riding I've ever done was "very relaxed"! I learned right then that it was worth something to be a little "out there".


----------



## Blue

Nicker, that made me laugh! I was riding with a group of friends one time and I had to pee so bad! There was no place appropriate to stop and we were headed back anyway. But, you know how we ladies get... clench a little and sort of the Kegle exercises? That big paint DANCED and JIGGED all the way back! All because I had to pee! I didn't live that one down for a long time.


----------



## Blue

Eole, yes, Bart is Morgan/Qtr. What is called around here "cavalry morgan". The best of both worlds. Gaits, but can track a cow. I'll never find another like him.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone! I hope you all had a good Labour Day weekend.

HappyPlace - I am so sorry to hear about the barn fire at M's and the loss of the colt. Keep us posted on how everyone recovers. Best of luck to you in getting that job too!

Regarding contact: I agree every horse is different, but regardless of the horse, I try to go with the approach of using the least amount of contact I can get away with and still get what I want. I used to ride Koolio with a lot of rein contact (I learned this from a poor coach) and have been working on giving it away and riding more with my seat and legs. It took some time for us to trust one another, but he rides so much better now that I have shifted my focus away from picking up the contact. He used to be heavy and lean on me, but now he is light and responsive. I can get him into a nice frame with minimal contact and he is much happier. 
Now I am focussing on riding as lightly as possible and interfering as little as possible with the horse. I want just enough contact to get the response I am looking for, but want to leave as much room as I can for the horse to move under me. Relaxation is important to do this, but having a strong core and good balance are just as important. When I'm schooling, I don't know that I would say I am "relaxed" as much as I try to feel and "go with the flow". I find bareback riding and purposeful awareness really helps to establish this feel and helps me to get a more independent seat.

DD and I went for a short bareback ride this afternoon with Sally and Sam. It was nice to get out again even for a short trip. Sam is pretty sound now, but his tumour is growing fast. DD thinks we should get it off ASAP, so that may happen.

Tomorrow is the first day of school with kids. I am hoping my classes are good and that the kids like me. I think I have a lot to offer them, but I also know they will test me because I a new. I'm doing all I can to start the year off well.

I hope everyone has an awesome week!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Nicker, that made me laugh! I was riding with a group of friends one time and I had to pee so bad! There was no place appropriate to stop and we were headed back anyway. But, you know how we ladies get... clench a little and sort of the Kegle exercises? That big paint DANCED and JIGGED all the way back! All because I had to pee! I didn't live that one down for a long time.


Thanks for sharing that with us. I'm not going to take the **** out of that comment but living it down just got longer:twisted::lol::lol::lol::lol: much longer.


----------



## SueC

*The future has now officially arrived. This thread is now posting in the future! *


----------



## Blue

Stan you can tease me all you want today.:wave: I'm so excited, today is the day the workers come to start working on my stalls! I can't wait. It's going to be so nice to not have to shovel mud!

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## nebbydean

Hi I just turned 57 and have a 4yr old gelding stock paint mix (poss. quarter), he is green broke but would like to get him able to ride just for pleasure. I have had him since he was born (had his mother). Also have outside cat. I am looking for a place to live, preferably Florida, as I cannot afford to move too far. I am currently in North Florida. I need to move asap, so if someone needs a roommate or has barn apt, etc. please contact me. I am on limited but steady income and can help out with light duty work. thank you


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I don't have more time to stay and talk, but has been really fast and crazy here at work this morning. I read a couple of pages then got swamped. I have few minutes before it starts again and wanted to share the before and after pics of the horse trailer I'm using this coming weekend. Amber and I worked hard on it yesterday to get it cleaned up and I am incredibly proud of her.

The owner has not used the trailer in a few years as he got into offroading and his daughter has gotten into other things as well. Their horses are well loved, just not worked/ridden anymore. He was very happy with the difference when I sent him these pics.


----------



## Happy Place

I got word today. I didn't get that job. More job hunting for me.

Sister came thru surgery with flying colors. So Happy about that. 

I haven['t read any posts yet today. I'll catch up later.


----------



## Blue

Happy I'm sorry you didn't get the job and glad for your sister. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

I'm so sorry about the job. Keep your chin up. Glad you sis did well. God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

Just want you to know where I am.

Today was different from anytime before. I set out to sell my wedding ring, ring my mother gave me and some other jewelry I thought was valuable. Family silver was included and dated back close to 100 yrs. Survival. I always seek that higher ledge in the cliff of safety. When I walked up to the jewelry store door, I thought to myself that my family was all but gone. My husband gone. We do what we have to and sometimes it hurts. I watched the owner of the store examine my families heritage and state a price. He was very fair. I decided to keep my rings. This ledge was one of more a more melancholy type, but it offered refuge and safety until the need for another. The silver tray was of memories of Christmas, Thanksgiving and other events calling for special serving status. I could see my Daddy cutting the turkey and my mother saying "Matt don't cut the platter. Be careful." I shared that with the appraiser. Was a very fond moment. My heart was heavy. We do what we have to and survive for another day. 

Things are better than they could be. I am blessed. I know I have gone back to drinking, but when I was driving home, I realized where my blessings come from and where my heart really is. He has never let me down. I know that I will always try to please Him and will try to do better.

I know I have not been myself lately, but I am not bad or evil. I am just trying to make it to that next ledge.

Have a good evening. God bless and keep


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I don't know quite what to say. I've been there, considering selling my wedding rings for hay money. Right now I'm also dealing with a son with depression. My oldest boy. So intelligent it's scary, handsome, athletic, etc. However for almost 20 years he's been in and out of our lives, refusing to take his meds, always having some excuse. Now he's just been released from a mental facility in Atlanta. I hear this from outsiders as I've not heard from him in a long time. Uumm.. the last time he borrowed money in fact. I'm rambling and I didn't mean to.

I guess my point is, even though many of us don't fully understand what you're going through, we feel helpless in many ways. Intellectually we understand it, but emotionally we can't. Unless one has been through this, one can't know. But, we all care and want you to feel better. Not about anyone, or anything, but yourself. The rest will follow. If that means staying on your meds, then that's what you need to do. ALCOHOL WILL NOT HELP. You know this, so stop it. NOW. Your animals depend on you and others that you don't even know.

Be strong~!


----------



## Northernstar

You dear, sweet, Auntie Ellen! I'm so sorry you're feeling blue, but I dearly loved reading the little stories behind the silver platter, and was something one would read out of my cherished 'Country Magazine'.... Memories like those are timeless treasures that never fade, and quite frankly, you may consider looking into sending in some of those stories! Can be done easily, and they are very reader friendly 

I'd love to give your southern peachy cheek a kiss if I could! Close your eyes and imagine it's there along with a hug 

* We have an Aunt Ellie in Peachtree City GA, and she's still smart as a tack and independent just as you, and just turned 90!


----------



## Northernstar

Folks, I'm short on time tonight, but definitely wanted to drop in with a greeting!

DH and I have just spent the past 4 days in 'Uber Full Steam Ahead' fall/winter project mode as is our custom the last week end of Aug... Sept 1st is always deemed 'The first day of Autumn' here at the lodge. It's our own quaint little thing I suppose... Sprays of fall color are everywhere now, and migratory songbirds have left. There was a flock of Canada Geese in the sky, and the loon chicks are now the size of their parents, looking less like juveniles. White tailed bucks are allowing themselves to be seen, and more reckless as that ageless lure of a doe takes over when the air is crisp. The salmon are showing up in small droves already in the river as their migration and life cycle ends....

In between Autumn prep and all that accompanies it, there's always time for some awesome hiking as well! Our oldest DS was able to come overnight yesterday, and we had a good trek today-before we know it, we'll be strapping on the snowshoes, and if it's like last year, it will be sooner than later


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a lovely photo from the 1st of October last year in a corner of the horse paddock - I've always thought that a dusting of snow on bright colored leaves is beautiful


----------



## Northernstar

A favorite one of Star on a frosty morning


----------



## tjtalon

HP: your job will come. So will my place to live. That's that. ....then, we cyber-party, big time!

Thinking today I just need to lower my arms a bit, besides relaxing. Blue's advice on the shoulder-shrug-up-drop ten times is very helpful...did that this morning for General Principle; thanks Blue! It works...I got out a big sigh & could BREATHE. Gonna keep this one.

I read the article of sitting the spook. Besides velcro, I found it very interesting to turn the horse's head in the direction of their fear, 'cuz they won't bolt to that. Hmmm...somehow I'd unconsciously did that before my infamous crash, but didn't have the knowledge/ability to further control. Hmmmm... Also, see-sawing the reins in the spook...rambling a bit, as still thinking & will reread Goodnight's article.

All future reference, but maybe not...not on the trail of course, may never be, but a spook can happen anywhere. Lots of food for thought.

yes, Ms Nicker, am too hard on myself, as you well know! My hands ARE light in the picture! Thank you for the affirmation.

Much luck & good thoughts for all the teachers beginning the school year.

Rick, that trailer looks good!

Later, everyone.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen:

Don't let YOURSELF down.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Just want you to know where I am.
> 
> Today was different from anytime before. I set out to sell my wedding ring, ring my mother gave me and some other jewelry I thought was valuable. Family silver was included and dated back close to 100 yrs. Survival. I always seek that higher ledge in the cliff of safety. When I walked up to the jewelry store door, I thought to myself that my family was all but gone. My husband gone. We do what we have to and sometimes it hurts. I watched the owner of the store examine my families heritage and state a price. He was very fair. I decided to keep my rings. This ledge was one of more a more melancholy type, but it offered refuge and safety until the need for another. The silver tray was of memories of Christmas, Thanksgiving and other events calling for special serving status. I could see my Daddy cutting the turkey and my mother saying "Matt don't cut the platter. Be careful." I shared that with the appraiser. Was a very fond moment. My heart was heavy. We do what we have to and survive for another day.
> 
> Things are better than they could be. I am blessed. I know I have gone back to drinking, but when I was driving home, I realized where my blessings come from and where my heart really is. He has never let me down. I know that I will always try to please Him and will try to do better.
> 
> I know I have not been myself lately, but I am not bad or evil. I am just trying to make it to that next ledge.
> 
> Have a good evening. God bless and keep


You do know if you start drinking and break the law I'm going to have to transfer over there and be your Probation Officer. I don't look like the Malboro man. More like fredy Now that's a scary thought and I'm as hard as nails with Law breakers.
Ellen it will improve


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, i am with BLUE....stop drinking! It really sounds like you have a really nice peaceful little life and little peace of HEAVEN (as my mom would say) going on there in AL. Use all your senses each day...what do you smell, hear, taste (coffee perhaps? LOL) touch? Take everything in that is in your PRESENT moment.

That maybe easy for me to say...as I haven't ever sat in your shoes, but BLEU is right again....you have living things depending on your pure existance.

Is it Red and the inablity to ride himm brining you down? Although you love him....maybe it would be better for you AND him to move him on. There are a LOT of quiet horses out there that need homes and would allow you the tranquility of the trail ride that you need.

I have an uncle who is depressed, takes meds AND drinks on top of that......it's not a good situation. He owns his own business and is quickly ruining it b/c he cant stay sober and create a decent prodect. Too many mistakes, and thus looses $$$ when he has to make the item again!

Not good.....it's time to DUMP the BOOZE NOW! Get it out of your house. You seem like such a wonderful person, you have so much more living to do.....go do it!:wink: (and that is my teacher voice!:lol: Said with love!:wink


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roaddy, that trailer looks fantastic!!!!

Went to see Hannah after work yesterday! OH MY, she's going to be a wild child!:rofl::rofl: When they brought her out to me she came bounding at me.....and peed on the floor!:shock: I took her outside to try again....the leash bing new to her, she flailed around a bit like a fish out of water :lol: but she soon learned and semi-walked the trail with me.

Trying to convince them to let me have her for the weekend. She is scheduled for her last shot on Tues. and then I can get her. Having her on the weekend would make the transisiton to our home WAY easier. The girl said she would 'see what she could do'. :-x

I also called in to kindergarten class, they have a spot open. Starts....next TUES! ugh, that's the night I'm to bring her home. We'll see how things pan out.

Horses good. DH went out with me last night, sat and watched them munch as I picked stalls. That's what I want him to realize...how they can mellow you out!

Trying to get my 'life as I know it' pulle dotgether before Hannah arrives. The amount of time i spend at work will have to end for a while. That may be good for DH too!:wink:

It's hard for me sometimes to focus and get down to the nitty-gritty. I'm a self diagnoses ADD kid....I have to live by lists, or I'm not as productive.

Get my stitches out tonight....but my would is still bleeding a bit. My leg naturally swells from the accident, and being on my feet it swells a bit more, casusing slow healing. looks good, but i keep spliting it back open. :-(

Have a GREAT day alll!!! It's Hump day already!


----------



## SueC

Ellen: :hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I really appreciate you guys so much. Just when I think I am down as far as I can go you always pull me out. Just when I think that I have worn my welcome out, you show me just what makes you as a group so special. Thank you so much. I did get enough from items yesterday where part of my stress will end around March of next year and I pay off the amount I owe on the place next to mine. That will eliminate half the stress. I talked to a guy yesterday about Red. I may have a solution there. 



Stan said:


> I don't look like the Malboro man. More like fredy Now that's a scary thought and I'm as hard as nails with Law breakers.


Stan

Like I said before, "you are priceless." The above would probably straighten out most of the hardened criminals in this country. Of course they don't have a mental picture of you chasing Bugs around with a stick while he is cavorting about in a dangerous fashion. I always am able to chuckle to myself when that comes to mind. That's the best anti depression meds anyone could have. Thanks for being there.

Blue

Thank you for the encouragement

I am so sorry to hear about your son. I know it is heart breaking. I use to see my mother grieve and worry over my brother. Not being a mother, I could never understand her anguish, but I could certainly see it. I think your situation is much more painful than mine could ever be.

NS

You are definitely a blessing to all who come to know you. I really am happy to have that opportunity

The pictures are beautiful. You are right, the snow against the vivid colors is gorgeous. Of course Northern Star is beautiful too. She looks happy.

SueC Thanx. Hugs back to you. You are truly a wonderful person that I am so happy to know.

NM

You are right about the alcohol. I had a long talk with myself yesterday on the way home and today is a new day. I feel much more up beat about things. Especially after checking in with yall.

I know you are a blessing not only to the kids you teach, but to the parents of those children as well. Even with the problems those kids will face in life, the preparation you give them to go on their life journey is worth more than gold. You are giving them a positive step in the right direction.

That is why I have such a high regard for teachers and their profession. 

TJ I know you understand and I really admire your "grit" . That's why I know you will land on your feet, not matter what life throws at you.

By the way, your hands look very soft in the picture from your post. :thumbsup: You are getting such a good foundation thru formal riding lessons. 

I want to thank you all so much. I don't know what I would do without you.

Have a good day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I am glad to read your upbeat attitude has returned. I read back a little bit and was able to see it coming and sorry I wasn't here to help, but see you were in very good hands with the rest of our family here.

MN17, glad the stitches are coming out and hope it all works out with Hannah. (Gotta change that name). Sounds like you had a nice evening with DH coming out to watch the mucking. 

NS, beautiful pics and memories of the seasons. Glad you had time with DS on a hike.

Stan aka Freddy, hoping things are going good around there. Will try to keep up a little better. I doubt there will be much time for keeping up over the weekend during the camping trip. My only aggravation is that these rides were suppose to be for me and DD to spend time enjoying trails together and now I am stuck judging while DW gets to enjoy the rides with DD. I'm not sure how I allowed this to happen. lol Offered to help judge one event and now looks like will be a jidge for the entire 5 rides of the series. lol


I'm glad DW is getting involved for those times when we camp as a family outside the challenge weekends.


Good day all and GBY.


----------



## ellen hays

Roaddy

Thanx for the support. I am so glad to see you and your family enjoying yourselves. Enjoy life as much as you can. Those are the precious memories you look back on. 

Even when you are somewhere else, you are still a part of this family and I know that your support is present and unconditional. Knowing that creates a support in spirit at all times. 

Yall did a great job on the trailer. Hope it worked out for you.


----------



## Roadyy

We will be using it this coming weekend and it's calling for 50% chance of rain through Saturday and 60% on Sunday. I am glad we are not going to be in tents. lol

I am taking a 10x10 easy up canopy to put up right by the tack door then use my roll of visqueen and pvc pipe to build a shelter over the door to the stalls where the others will be sleeping. Hopefully it will break up before it gets to us and just provides cloud cover from the beating sun.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen,I have nothing more to say that the others haven't already. Know that you are in my thoughts. About Red, I know you love him but would he not be better off with someone who will give him a job? Wouldn't you be better off with a horse that you can ride and get some exercise/therapy? Hoping you find a win win.

I went to my volunteer barn today. Last time for a while. It's too far to drive and I don't feel like I am doing much there. An instructor there told me that she works at another barn part time, cleaning stalls, grooming and doing odd jobs. She took my info to see if I might work there too! It's pretty close to my house, so that would work out well.

Today I applied for a job with the state. They are looking for foster care and child protective service workers. It's an emotionally tough job, but one I can handle. I'll let you know if I get an interview.

Good night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another sleepless night....have a nagging dry cough....something in the air. A couple of the animals have water eyes too, kids are all 'sick'.

Stitches out and all is good. Biopsy was clean! Don't have to back for a year.

Afterwards I went shopping.....for puppy goods.:lol:

WE are tossing around different names. DH isn't fond of Hannah. We sat on the back deck tonight tossing around names and LAUGHING a lot! :lol::lol::clap::thumbsup: i think he is getting into it. YEA!

Here's the lastest list: Lilly, Pippa, Piper, Mercedes

We'll know once she's home I think.:wink:

Talked to the puppy school trainer. We are signed up for kindergarten classes.:lol: We may have to miss the first one due to when I bring her home.

Horses good, hoping for a ride after work tomorrow. (or i guess today!)

Ellen hoping you are hangng in there.

Koolio, how's the first week going?

Roaddy, you need to learn how to say NO! maybe next trip?:wink: You'll have a great trip i am sure.

TJ, any word?


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, toss Lexus around in that pond of names.


Well, we have started the meal we will be adding to the potluck dinner Saturday night and I think it will be tasty. Although I may be a bit bias. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

HP Thanx for the support. You are right about Red. I contacted a barn that specializes in selling gaited horses to individuals. A guy that that rides and evaluates the horses they put up for sale came and rode Red. He thought selling him to an individual was very likely. I emphasized my fear of him being bought and taken to the kill pen. He told me that the horses they sell are good horses for individuals and that Red was a good candidate. They will have him at a barn that they sell their horses. It in a better location than where I am and is more accessible to people who want to check out their horses. Was sad watching him leave. 

Hope your job search is successful. I know that must be very taxing and frustrating. I know you will find what you need and want.

NM Glad your hubby is getting into the puppy coming home. I like Lexus.

Roaddy I would be biased too. Your contribution to the pot luck looks wonderful.

I didn't sleep much last night. Just want to respond to the posts. Will chime in later. Yall have a good one. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone! Well today is the day. The stalls are prepped, iron rod placed, ground tamped, (not that it needed it, it's so packed!) 

The concrete truck comes in 1/2 hour! Of course with the rain expected it will take forever to cure, but that's actually a good thing. It's going to be great! I know I can't put their rubber mats back out there for a month, but I'm so happy to have easier clean up with no mud to shovel! Yay!

I'll get pics up when it's all said and done.

And, I start my new part time job at my vets office tomorrow. Wow, so much is happening.

Everyone, be safe and have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, just to finish the description of that meal, it will be pulled pork bbq once those pork roasts are ready. There is a large can of Bush's Baked Beans just out of frame to the right.


----------



## ASLacey

Good morning ... I'm Lacey and after riding my girlfriend's horse this week, I am ready to join the horse world once again. I haven't been on horses in over 20 years. I had an adorably-ugly backyard appy in my early teens and she was a big love puppy. I have many awesome memories of running through the field in a pair of shorts using nothing but a halter and lead rope ... carefree days! My next horse was an appy/clydesdale cross and since we both hated ring work, we did lots of trail riding and hunter pace. 

Then I got married, had kids and missed horses terribly ...

Now it is time to ride once again! My new adventure is to take lessons. Since all my friends as kids rode hunt seat, I was peer pressured into it, but I am now looking forward to learn what I can about western pleasure!

I look forward to joining you all here and getting to know about your adventures too.

Lacey


----------



## ellen hays

Lacy

So glad you could join us and welcome. This thread is a great adventure with wonderful people. I think you will enjoy


----------



## Blue

Welcome Lacey.
Roadyy, I'm hungry now


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the family, Lacey. Hope to read all of your new adventures from the saddle and of daily life. If you read this thread over the last 1000 or so pages you will see we talk about every thing including our horses.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Welcome Lacey.
> Roadyy, I'm hungry now


Leave now and you can be here in time to join us for the ride and the meal on Saturday evening. Oh, did I mention the park is doing a flashlight tour of the caverns Saturday evening? They reserve those tours for special events only and it's "bring your own flashlight". No need to bring your horse as I will be judging so I'd let you ride my Little Man on the trails with my wife and daughter.

There is a trail ride competition Saturday at 10am then the arena course after lunch then awards at 3 before the tours at 5:30 and 6 followed by potluck at 7. Sunday the 2nd trail comp starts at 10 with awards and lunch followed by clean up and head home. 


See you there.


----------



## Blue

Sounds like fun, and wish I could. Sadly, this darn job thing is interfering with my life! Lol


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Sounds like fun, and wish I could. Sadly, this darn job thing is interfering with my life! Lol




Funny how it does that. When the job isn't getting in the way then you have life there. lol


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in the last week but I have been reading everything.

HP- so sorry about the job. Hang in there! Also sorry to read about your friend's barn. Do they know what started the fire? That is one of my greatest fears. We have a new boarder where I board Isabella and she is disfigured due to the fact that her barn caught on fire and she got horribly burned saving all of her horses. Her face and hands got the worst of it. Like I said, one of my worst nightmares.

Nickers- Sounds like this puppy may be exactly what hubby needs!!! So happy for both of you.

Koolio- How is it going???? Are you teaching all those different courses at one time?

Ellen- I am glad you are feeling better and please know we are here for you anytime!!!

Tj- Thinking of you!!!

Blue- Can't wait t see the finished product.

Rick- Have fun this weekend. Let us know how you liked judging!

I have one more day at work tomorrow and then am beach bound with the husband and the corgi for a week. First of all, I just want to say that I LOVE my new job and it seems very strange to be leaving for a week when I have only been here for a month, but they knew I had the condo reserved when they hired me and no one has acted like it is strange I am going on vacation, so I need to just get over that!

I was going to stop by and ride yesterday but I got an email from the BO yesterday morning that they are having a "barn night" tonight to get everyone together to ride and play games so I did laundry, cleaned my car, and started packing after work yesterday so I could go out there tonight instead. I am praying Isabella is sound. It would be nice to ride her some before I leave on vacation.

If she is not sound, I may pull Navajo (The BO's new Paso) out and see what he does. Hubby and I have only ever ridden him in the ring because he is HOT!!!! But I wonder if he would be calmer if he was in the large arena with a bunch of other horses? It could be a disaster, but we may find out. LOL He has no buck or rear, but I am betting he has a BOLT! Good thing he is close to the ground.

Found another horse..this time on Craigslist, that seems interesting but no pic was posted. That bothers me. Don't know why I am even bothering to look right now when we are getting ready to leave. By the way, Eagle Scout is still available. :lol:

Welcome Lacey!!!

Did anyone have Cacwgrl's number or address? I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Happy Place

Welcome lLacey :wave:

Roaddy- I'm not working. If I ack my truck I can be down there by Saturday! Of course I guess I would have to sell my saddle or my dogs for gas money!! LOL Now you know I'm not coming down. The ssaddle and the pups NEVER get sold!

Had a credit card stolen. Caught before any damage was done. Filed a police report to help catch the people. They somehow got my number and made a clone card. We still have our original cards. Checked the credit score, no new inquires or cards open so I may be in the clear. Man do I hate a thief.

Ellen, wouldn't it be exciting if they sold Red and you got some decent money and then adopted a horse? With this economy, there are horses being surrendered and given away on facebook and craigslist every day. You could find a nice older calm horse, perfect for relaxing rides through the country side.

It's hot and humid today. We were going to paint our garage door and do some pre fall work, but ugh it can wait. I think it's time to relax with a book for a bit.


----------



## Roadyy

25 more minutes and I'm done for 3 days!!! 

HP, we are holding a tack sale Saturday after the AOC event so you could sell some of your stash to pay for it. Heck I would even cover the cost of the camping by letting you crash in the horse trailer with us. lol If you wanted then I'd let you ride LM on the trails since you are an experienced rider. Although he does great out on the trail especially with Trusty.


----------



## tjtalon

Dang, so much going on with everyone! Have read every single one...good luck good luck & GBY all! One thing: I gave CCGirl my phone # & email address...have heard nothing.....ouch...

Rest of the month asap (besides the work week) serious apt hunting/packing/cleaning. Have a good contact in a condo complex nearby, otherwise a big list of where-to go-to-see compiled.

(Yes, got the "papers"; w/out huge details: a lot of $$ up front to even process a "yay-nay" & discovered it's an ARM ("balloon")...whatever. No go. Have no idea yet what are the Lessons from the last 3 months...but I will, eventually. All Good). Those who love me say hang onto BOTH cats until the last minute, to see what God has in store. Will do.

Spoke w/Janice tonight. She's good w/the hiatus info; I'm "off the schedule" for the rest of September (I have to have more than one day off from work to get all accomplished), but can pop in, if I can, to get "magick horse breath; pet, be with, get someone out to groom, whether she is there or not. Will see. It will be hard to be away from there, but has to be done. She'll keep me posted on any new developments w/the horses. She did say I won't "unlearn" what I've learned, & to remember this past Monday's lesson, that I did GOOD.

Ok, had to give this update, so no one "wonders". Onward & upward for everyone. 

BTW Blue: that shoulder-shrug-relaxation-thing you wrote about: I've been doing it...it's really kinda strange, but w/the 10 times-shoulder drop , I YAWN & have to take a deep breath. This has come in very very handy, daily right now. Sure won't forget for the next time I get on whoever for a lesson!

Welcome to Lacy!

Nicker, I like "Lexus" too, for puppy name, nick-name Lexie....

Later. @ more work days....onward & upward.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Gosh Roaddy, my mouth is watering!:lol: That trip of yours sound super fun. ENJOY!

Ellen, i think you're doing the right thing with Red, although it may hurt. Get an 'old granny' horse like jay.:lol::lol: And enjoy the ride.........:wink:

Welcome Lacy!

Oooo lexus is a cool name. Most of the votes are for Piper right now. i'll make the final decision when she comes home......which BTW....

will be Saturday!!:happydance::happydance: The shelter is working with me so we can get her home sooner.

SO tired from from not sleeping last night that I didnt' even feel like riding tonight!:shock: it was pretty hot this afternoon too.

DH seems more and more excited. That I am glad about.

HP, sorry to hear about the credit card thing. DH just had to deal with that. Big pain in the neck.

Well...just took the 'little blue pill'......no Roaddy....a sleeping pill. :wink: Here's to getting some shut eye, as after tomorrow night......I may NOT for a bit!:wink:

Corgi, have a GREAT vacation!

Have a good night all! Ride STRONG weekenders!


----------



## Celeste

I really hope that I get to ride this weekend!


----------



## corgi

Celeste, I hope you get to ride too!

Tj- yes, run far FAR away from an ARM or Balloon payment assumption. We are all pulling for you to find the right place to live and one that will allow both cats. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.

Isabella was sooooo stiff tonight but I decided to take a chance and see if we could work out of it. It is so hard to know whether it is stiffness that will loosen up or an injury.

There were 4 of us in the arena. I rode bareback because I am just feeling more comfortable that way lately and also because I am afraid my saddle is adding to the problem. I am not sure it fits her anymore since she has rounded out and gained muscle.

The temp dropped about 15 degrees pretty quickly and she was all full of herself. If you put her in an arena with other horses, her polo days came back to her and she wants to GO!!!!

She was very stiff just walking around but then she decided she had to run and she began by trotting ok but when I let her canter, she was bunny hopping in the back. So, I stopped her and discussed it with the other riders. They talked me into staying on her and seeing if she worked out of it. I was worried I would hurt her, but they pointed out she "wanted" to run and that she was blowing out..a lot, which I guess is a sign or relaxation and release of adrenaline. She was licking and chewing too..and trying to eat grass every chance she got, so those were al signs that she wasn't in pain.

So, we kept walking with an occasional trot and there was no head bobbing at the trot. When I asked for a canter again, there was no more bunny hopping. She was still short strided, but much improved. If I had kept at it, I am guessing she would have improved even more.

I gave her a rub down with linament and turned her out. If she isn't lame tomorrow, I will ride her again tomorrow night. I need to get that stifle stronger. I kinda wish I wasn't going away for a week because I think I need to get her back in regular work to get her moving more smoothly again.

Anyway..that's my riding story. I hope I can walk tomorrow. I was on her bareback for about 1.5 hours and I am going to feel that in the morning!!!!

Night everyone!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> MN17, toss Lexus around in that pond of names.
> 
> 
> Well, we have started the meal we will be adding to the potluck dinner Saturday night and I think it will be tasty. Although I may be a bit bias. lol
> View attachment 508978


 

How about this for a name potluck Just a thought I wont do it again


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley...hmmm, Potluck, interesting:wink: IN that case I could call her Heinz because she is a Heinz 57 breed. Do you people across the pond know what that is?

Around here....if you have a mixed breed and do not know what in the world is in it, or know that it is mixed with various breeds we call it a Heinz 57, like the condiment company Heinz....57 varieties.:lol:

Yeah, small town folks. :wink:

TJ, happy things are moving....in whatever direction....things are beginning to move. Hang on girl!:wink:

Pedis for the four legged children tonight!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Blue

Lol. Stan you say you won't do it again, but you will!


----------



## SueC

...anyone tired of news, newspapers and news media? Always seem to be the same stories just with different names and (sometimes) places, and nothing learnt from it, and it's just so depressing and demoralising?

Alain de Botton was just in Australia talking delightfully on these subjects. His Wheeler Centre speech is available as a video or podcast and had us in stitches:

Alain de Botton on The News - The Wheeler Centre: Books, Writing, Ideas

You'll find that you're not crazy and that there are better things to do with your time...

How a newspaper might look, and have us learn from it and engaged by it on a deeper level:

Philosophers' Mail

Hope you're all well. Four days to go, NM71!


----------



## Happy Place

*Horse related!*

Just for a change of pace :lol:

Wound care preference; Corona, Nitrofurazone or ???

I've always used Nitrofurazone, but have had the good fortune with my horses never to have much more than a scratch. I did take care of one guy who had scratches( mud fever) or whatever you want to call it. I can remember washing with Nolvasan, picking off the scabs, applying something then wrapping. I just can't remember what I applied!!! It was vet recommended since her horse was in the stall next to mine .


----------



## SueC

Honey! Non-heat treated! (as you'd expect from beekeepers...)


----------



## SueC

*Please take care with power saws*

Hey all, my father, who's used chain saws for over four decades and never had an accident, had one yesterday cutting firewood. A funny shaped branch slipped and the saw kicked to the side and got him in the palm of his left hand. He was extraordinarily lucky not to have severed any tendons or nerves. An emergency department doctor spent nearly two hours stitching him up and says he should make a full recovery.

To give you an idea of what my father is like though: Happened at 10am, my mother came home from shopping at 10.30 and wanted to take him to emergency but he'd pressure bandaged his hand and insisted on training his horse first as it had a race coming up on the weekend. Then he had to feed all his darlings and he decided he might as well bring them all into their stables early in case the medical treatment went on after sunset. So by mid-afternoon he left to see his GP, who took a look at the hand, nearly fainted, and sent him to the emergency department...

I've offered to take two of his retired horses into care here on a permanent basis, to reduce his load from 12 (3 in training, 9 surviving retirees) to 10. I'm looking to take care of Sunsmart's mother and her full brother, both early 20s, both chestnuts with stars and very friendly. I have ample room here and I know I'm going to lose Romeo before too long. He's officially 30 (although his real birthday isn't for weeks yet) and that's a bit of a record. He's doing well though, pelted around with the others at full gallop today and has stopped being lean now! Very energetic at present. Would want to be though, with all the stuff I'm feeding him because he is four molars down!


----------



## Celeste

Sue, I hope your dad heals quickly. I think it is awesome that he keeps his older race horses! That is great!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Hope everyone is doing ok. I am just coasting. Just enjoying the quiet. I called about Red. The guy that came to get him said "I like him" when I asked how he was. He told me a guy that was interested in a big horse had called and was going to make plans to see him. I know a lot of you understand how empty the pasture looks when I look out there. I keep telling myself that this is wise and both of us will be better for the decision. I pray to God for Red's safety and happiness. My heart is so heavy.

SueC I am so sorry your father was injured. I am so glad that it was something the ER could take care of. I know you treasure him. I hope you have him to love for many, many years.

TJ Hope things go well. Hopefully this will soon pass and you can resume with things as they were before. I so sorry for this traumatic disruption.

Stan Potluck would be a great name for a pet. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend. 

God bless and keep you


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, is there any chance that you could find somebody that would trade a gentle horse for Red?


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I don't know. I would love to be able to ride. But, I guess getting a good home for Red would ease my mind a lot. At that point I can take some serious time to look around for a really broke horse. I can sure tell ya that if I could be on a horse right now, I sure would feel a lot better. I remember when my husband passed away, I was confident and rode Red, then. That helped me over the emotions of that loss. Everybody has their perfect therapy, riding the trails is mine. Things change and because of that Red is no longer the horse I feel comfortable on any more. That doesn't say that I don't still love him though. I sure have been in the dumps today, but I know that I am doing the right things. It is just difficult. Thanks for asking. That might become an option.


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> To give you an idea of what my father is like though...


Reminds me of a friend from high school. His dad was, if memory serves, 61 and had never seen a doctor for any reason whatsoever. 

He put a chain saw half way through his leg, nearly to the bone. 

He wanted to just sew it up himself. 

My friend's mom basically had to threaten to divorce him if he didn't go to the hospital.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Sue, I hope your dad heals quickly. I think it is awesome that he keeps his older race horses! That is great!


I've been referring to his place as "The Equine Retirement Village" for years. Not only does he keep every single one of them (except Romeo and Sunsmart, whom I adopted), but he continues to stable them at night and muck out after them. For 12 horses all up, to do that, plus hand-feed concentrates twice a day and meadow hay four times (dry lots at his place, no pasture) took me 3-4 hours a day on the weekend just to do all that, and that's before you actually work with a horse! And he's 75, and still trains three horses, and has mountains of upkeep around his property that keeps him busy besides...

I took photos of his menagerie on the weekend and as soon as we get a chance to upload them, I'll post them here.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> I know a lot of you understand how empty the pasture looks when I look out there.


Could you maybe get a donkey, or better, two? They don't eat much, are great fun, and don't conflict with any future forays you might make into horses. There are lots of abused and old donkeys looking for good homes; your donkey society would know. They are like crosses between horses and teddy bears - very friendly - and you can walk them around and get them carrying things, even ride them. And they are great comedians!


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> Reminds me of a friend from high school. His dad was, if memory serves, 61 and had never seen a doctor for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> He put a chain saw half way through his leg, nearly to the bone.
> 
> He wanted to just sew it up himself.
> 
> My friend's mom basically had to threaten to divorce him if he didn't go to the hospital.


Funny story! I have one like that! A colleague of mine back in 1998 (picture a dreadlocked art teacher) cut his leg on a piece of metal, poured whisky into it, drank some whisky, and sewed himself up with fishing line. Unfortunately he got an infection and then had to go to hospital anyway. I don't think the whisky in the would helped any (because it basically cooks not just the bacteria, but the cells on the wound surface and that really interferes with healing...blame the old cowboy movies...)

My dad isn't anti-hospital as such. He just puts his horses first to a somewhat ridiculous degree...


----------



## Celeste

Sue, your dad sounds awesome!


----------



## Happy Place

Sue your dad sounds like mine. Once his chest and arm hurt, so he sat up and rubbed his chest for a while, then went back to sleep. He got up the next morning and went golfing. He had a dr. appt later that day anyhow. Turns out he had a massive heart attack. They did a quad by pass with a valve replacement! He always had an incredible tolerance for pain. smh

A school contacted me today. They need a temp counselor that may turn in to full time. I met with them this afternoon. Cross your fingers! Another weekend on pins and needles.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stanley...hmmm, Potluck, interesting:wink: IN that case I could call her Heinz because she is a Heinz 57 breed. Do you people across the pond know what that is?
> 
> Around here....if you have a mixed breed and do not know what in the world is in it, or know that it is mixed with various breeds we call it a Heinz 57, like the condiment company Heinz....57 varieties.:lol:
> 
> Yeah, small town folks. :wink:
> 
> TJ, happy things are moving....in whatever direction....things are beginning to move. Hang on girl!:wink:
> 
> Pedis for the four legged children tonight!
> 
> Happy Friday!


 
Helnz also make baked beans. Now that really would be a condiment to Potluck. We all know the bi-product of a to big a helping of beans, even if they are called Heinz. However it may be an endearing feature of Potluck.:lol::lol::lol: Nothing butt humour today


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Just for a change of pace :lol:
> 
> Wound care preference; Corona, Nitrofurazone or ???
> 
> I've always used Nitrofurazone, but have had the good fortune with my horses never to have much more than a scratch. I did take care of one guy who had scratches( mud fever) or whatever you want to call it. I can remember washing with Nolvasan, picking off the scabs, applying something then wrapping. I just can't remember what I applied!!! It was vet recommended since her horse was in the stall next to mine .


 
Happy place I have found Corona works very well for pain. After the 6th bottle not very much matters and the pain has gone.


----------



## Blue

Stan I can still feel pain after way more than 6 coronas! But, I'm the sensitive sissy.

Hope everyone is doing well. I had a great first day at my new job. I learned so much I think my head is full. Got to look in on 2 minor surgeries and help with a couple exotic pets as well. I have so much to learn and I'm excited about learning all of it.

Hopefully I can be good enough to qualify for full vet tech status in time. 

I go back for a few hours tomorrow and then next Friday. It's great because I only wanted part time and this is going to work well.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone! The weekend is finally here!

Sue - I am sorry to hear about your dad. He sounds like one tough cookie though.

TJ - I wish you the best in finding a great new place.

Nicker - I am so happy you are getting your puppy soon. Your hubby will come around soon. It's hard not to feel better with a pup around.

HappyPlace - good luck on the counselling job! I hope it all comes together for you. As for wound treatment, I use Betadine solution to clean and triple antibiotic cream to fight infection. If I need to wrap, I use Tefla pads. Works like a charm and no proud flesh with minimal scarring.

Ellen - I hope Red finds a great home and you find a more suitable equine companion that my an enjoy.

Blue - How is the barn coming along?

I made it through my first week of school and am now exhausted. Tuesday night, friends had us over for dinner which was lovely and thoughtful, but I couldn't get much homework done. Last night, DH invited friends over to celebrate my birthday, so I missed another night of working and have felt. Oth overwhelmed and underprepared all week long.
My classes are much larger than anticipated and new students keep adding to my classes every day. I think I have written at least a dozen different seating plans this week. Mornings are tough as I have my two largest classes, with the first block being a split grade class of academically challenged kids. I have to change my teaching style completely to accommodate both this type of student and the split class. I also have my grade 9 class in the morning and find the kids very immature. It is also a big class. My afternoon classes are with older kids in Biology and Psychology and they are a joy to teach. Overall, I like the school and find the kids really sweet, but I am completely overwhelmed with the amount of prep and planning I need to do. Not knowing the staff, the kids, or the school well is also challenging. My classroom is a lab room that has been neglected for the last decade, so I am also busy trying to sort old chemicals and equipment and figure out what we need to run a good lab program. It will be a busy semester...
Hopefully I will get caught up some this weekend and things will settle soon. In the meantime, I am trying to read everyone's posts, but haven't had time to respond. I hope you all have a great weekend and life treats everyone well.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> I don't know. I would love to be able to ride. But, I guess getting a good home for Red would ease my mind a lot. At that point I can take some serious time to look around for a really broke horse. I can sure tell ya that if I could be on a horse right now, I sure would feel a lot better. I remember when my husband passed away, I was confident and rode Red, then. That helped me over the emotions of that loss. Everybody has their perfect therapy, riding the trails is mine. Things change and because of that Red is no longer the horse I feel comfortable on any more. That doesn't say that I don't still love him though. I sure have been in the dumps today, but I know that I am doing the right things. It is just difficult. Thanks for asking. That might become an option.


Ellen you are not alone with hard decisions. My first horse Savannah was a clyde cross and huge. As a 3yr old she measured 17.2 hands and would flatten the tyres on the float. The day I made the decision to mover her on I was at a trek. Every one had gone on ahead. I decided I could catch up as Savannah would know how to find them so into the paddock I went. it was flat and I could not get into the saddle so back to the float we went. I stopped and watched a game of tennis. Standing there watching the ball go back and fourth I noticed out of the corner of my eye Savannah was moving her head in unison with mine, keeping an eye on the ball. Here was the bloody great big horse standing at my shoulder watching tennis as if she knew what was going on. Savannah is with an owner who tracked me down just to tell me how she was getting on Two years after I sold her. Great.

Ellen you mentioned you rode Red after you lost your husband. Red was there for you and helped you but now he has to move on and that is because the connection between him and you is not what it should be. At the time he understood your need and provided it.

When I had my heart attack I had Stella. I did have problems riding Stella however after my recovery on a long weekend we went trekking for 4 days Stella never put a foot wrong. she never played up, bucked, or bolted even when a top dressing plane passed at low level. She got tangled in wire and stood while I untangled her. That weekend she was perfect. But we still did not have the connection. Stella was like Red helped me when my need was at its most. Stella is with a young lady who thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread.

Now I have bugs and the connection is there.

Ellen, we of us that are some years north of 40 know how you feel. it will get better and you will find another horse. But first, you have to go and look for it and it will be there.

















First Stella and Bugs. Bugs being the one with his face into every thing and the second is Savannah.


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> ...(picture a dreadlocked art teacher) cut his leg on a piece of metal, poured whisky into it, drank some whisky, and sewed himself up with fishing line..


Once actually imagined, that's a hilariously funny picture. It's the dreadlocks that do it. 

Still. Ouch. That stuff hurts a little going in the normal way. 

And your dad sounds like a pretty irrepressible guy. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## Stan

*Stella*

Here is a little more on Stella

When I brought her she was used at a horse riding business.
You know the kind 15 horses with non riders all in a line and all of the horses knowing there place and blindly following each other.

I like to think I liberated her and allowed her to think again, and show us her talents, and Just like the females of the species, she was bossy.

Running for cover. 









Stella

I have a soft spot for all of the mares that have passed through my life.

Running for cover even faster now


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, this is one mare that won't run from you, you've helped me alot. Much appreciated.

HP, hope this new job thing works out, big time.

SueC, I think I love your father. Wow.

Tracey...Good Heavens & good luck. I can't imagine.

Ellen, I'm sorry about Red but it sure sounds like the best decision.

Nicker, that pup is getting her good home!

Celeste, did you get your ride??

Ran thru posts just now, forgive me for forgetting anything I wanted to say; have read all the past 3 pages.

Am up way too late, but TG tomorrow is my "Friday". Then can go to work on my life; have an appt Sunday morning w/a real estate agent that handles an apt not far from me (one mile). I'd called a good aquaintance (used to work in admin) who lives in the complex, & she turned me on to 3 availables. So..will see. Like Nicker's puppy, I'll know if it's "the one".

All have a good weekend! I got tonight in the mail the smartphone from my sister...have to get a provider asap & learn how to navigate the thing! AAHH! Ok, scary but fun.

Hope to not be away from the horses too long.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

Blue, I think I missed something. Are you going back to school or to a vet to get training? (never mind, I reread.)

Stan, it only takes me about 2 Coronas to begin to feel no pain!:wink:

HP, depends on the situation on what i use. I have used Corona and like it. For Rainn's itchy spots and are a bit raw, I recently started using Vaseline. I did this b/c that is what the dermatologist wanted me to keep on my leg as it healed b/c it appears I am allergic to something in the Triple Anitibiotic. Speaking of that....I use that most of all. For minor scraps I also use this spray, it comes out PURPLE, can't recall the name. my family has used it for years on the horses. You can buy it in a spray, pump, or powder.

Koolio, I feel for ya! Doesn't it seem too....no matter how prepared you are....there are a million more to fill the to do list. I'm glad you like it there. Tat is half the battle I think. it's small and rural isn't it? What are you class sizes? Positive side....you end the day with enjoyable classes!

TJ, sounds like more and more places are popping up! That's a good sign.

HP, WOW, that's super they came searching YOU out! Good Luck!

Well, I haven't posted in a couple days....I guess my hours have been chalked full..........getting ready to bring 'Hannah' home TODAY!!!!:happydance:

Went to the shelter Thursday to pet and walk. Went armed with information from the puppy trainer and the vet. Which I am finding out, being armed with plenty of info is KEY. Anyway, they had already decided I could take her for the weekend prior to me visiting, the big question was about her getting one last rabies shot. As long as i guarantee someone will take her to her appt. on Tues. I can have her early.

So I've been prepping our house. Her crate is ready. Still need to get mom's to put in the bedrrom.

She's a nice little pup. Already seems happy to please. And loved a tender touch and cuddle.

As far as DH coming around....I have to laugh. he walked into the house Thursday and the first thing he first thing he spoke about was Hannah. LOL yesterday morning on the way to work, I get a call.....he brought the crate up from the basement for me. AND, when I got home from work there lay a list of names conjured up from her co-workers. Hmmm.....do you think he's getting a bit excited too?:wink:

I had an emotional 15 minute breakdown. Went to clean out Maggie's old toys chest. Oh the memoreis that came flooding back when I touched those tattered toys. I ended up putting her favorite (and ver tattered) little baby in with her ashes. I didn't have the heart to throw it away. 

I was also going through the trunk where I house dog stuff and found several 'babies' that are brand spanking new....i bought them for Maggie, but never gave them to her. I guess 'hannah' get them.  

Did the farrier thing last night. Went well. By the end, Jay was apparently bored as i wrote out my check and decided to take the lead rope out of my hand and hold it on his mouth. :lol::lol::lol: He's never done that one before. He also has started trying to get my attention by using his upper lip and flicking it at me.:rofl: The more I ignore him, the closer he comes at me. it's hilarious.

I also noticed, once he was done being shoed and we were standing there talking, he moved in closer. Not to crowd, but he _just_ likes to be _near_ me. 

OK, I've rattled enough. It's fianlly getting light out.:shock: It's 6:40, WTH, it's still kinda dark.:-( you all know waht that mean.

Have a wonderful weekend all...and RIDE STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the evidence of my shopping spree......a soft new bed and lots of goodies. I found that Petco has a 'puppy' section! Good to know!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's the evidence of my shopping spree......a soft new bed and lots of goodies. I found that Petco has a 'puppy' section! Good to know!


You definitely have "puppy fever" at this point!


----------



## Eole

Hi everyone!
Welcome Lacey and RegularJoe!
Roaddy, hope you're having family fun judging and sharing food this week end.
Celeste, did you get to ride?
HP: how was the interview?
I clean wounds with water. I use betadine or chlorexidine only if its highly dirty-contaminated. Antibiotic ointments are to treat infection, not to prevent it. If you keep a wound clean, not too dry, not too humid, the body will have the best conditions to heal itself. That's the way I treat humans, and so far it works with my animals as well. 
TJ, hope you find a great place for you and your cats, then you can move on... to more horses fun.
Ellen, it must be a heart-breaking decision, but I think it's a wise one to find a home for Red and find yourself a trusty mount you can enjoy.
Koolio, this sounds like a challenging school year. How is Sam?
Sue, I'm sure your father will heal well... if he can be convinced not to use that hand for a couple weeks. You have an amazing dad. I see where your values-ethic come from.

Blue, you're working with vets?
NM, puppy-love is like nothing else. It seems your DH is catching puppy-fever too. Expecting pictures, of course.

We had lots of rain last week, so I'm riding more on roads until the wood trails dry, otherwise riding destroys the footing. I have time off this week and plan to clean and clear trails. I rode twice this week and the flies are almost gone. The best riding season is starting.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Stan, this is one mare that won't run from you, you've helped me alot. Much appreciated.


Stan

I feel like TJ and thanks for taking the time and sharing your story re Savannah, Stella and Bugs. This kind of giving is helping me thru better than anything. Right now I am doing a lot of second guessing on what I've done until reality hits and I realize that this old body has gotten more fragile over just a years time. Keep delivering your excellent brand of humor. That works better than Corona.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good. We had a good shower a couple of days ago, and the grass has responded by seemingly growing a foot over night. Guess I will be cruising the estate :lol: on my mower. 

Just want to thank everyone for the support. At the risk of sounding repetitious I won't go over my feelings about yall again, but you all know what you mean to me. The amazing thing is that we have not met in person. I feel a greater bond here, than with most people I know personally. I think that says it without you having to listen to a long rant

NM Puppy daze are here:happydance:Have fun and enjoy!



Stan said:


> Helnz also make baked beans. Now that really would be a condiment to Potluck. We all know the bi-product of a to big a helping of beans, even if they are called Heinz. However it may be an endearing feature of Potluck.:lol::lol::lol: Nothing butt humour today


The above quote brought to mind an encounter with a clip from Blazing Saddles. I found the complete scene of the cowboys around the campfire wolfing down their portions of beans. One solid belch opened the chorus of the by product of the beans. I howled with laughter. Then I came back to this site and encountered the picture of the most serious looking Marlboro man. Well with a little imagination I rolled with laughter again. They say that laughter brings on longevity so I guess I gained 5 years at the very least.

I am so glad I've got yall. Thanx for being there

Have a good day and God bless.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Regarding the horses we ride.

If you are not comfortable, worried or plane scared of what you are riding, Don't.
I believe horses sense all things in a rider within 1 minute.
This becomes unenjoyable and risk of injury is heightened.
I mean an accident can always happen, we take that risk.
We are not youngsters and moving to a more sensible mount can be appropriate.
We as riders also know what we are willing to tolerate as far as horse behavior.

Acquiring a new horse could be the best thing in the world! 

I figure as I age (only 52 now) in a couple decades I might have to change my mindset.
I know what I like in a horse, when older I may not be able to handle that.
I say decades because I know many riders in their 70's & 80's.


----------



## Maryland Rider




----------



## Blue

It must have been several pages back. Sorry I didn't update. When I left my last job at Walmart I just couldn't stand to go back to retail, so started looking around at other things. Had mentioned to my vet that I had wanted to go to Vet Tech school many years ago, but just couldn't quite make it happen. 

He called me 2 weeks ago (a year after our conversation!) and asked if I would be interested in working 2 or 3 days a week learning vet asst . Wow! Yes!

I love it. Yesterday was my first day and had quite an experience. More later, because I have to run right now.

Good day everyone!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Then I came back to this site and encountered the picture of the most serious looking Marlboro man.


We believe this to be Stan's new look.


----------



## ellen hays

MR 

My laughing at the Marlboro Man had no reflection on Stanley's appearance. It was the serious look on the guys face when I thought back on the campfire bean scene. I don't know it just cracked me up. I caught myself heehawing at it.:?


----------



## Happy Place

Here's how my job interview came about. I got an email on Thursday evening from the Asst. Superintendent of this school. He said they had someone go out on Med leave and needed a temp counselor. Apparently on of the districts that I interviewed at shared my info with him. On Friday the principal called and said they were in desperate need. I went in and talked with him. He has no idea how long the lady will be out. Minimum 6 weeks. He said she does not want to work there. Personal stuff at home I guess. He liked my experience and said he has no idea what I can be paid, how much do I want?!!! I named my price and said of course, that was the amount for a full time contracted position so I didn't know how to price this job and I was willing to work with them. I let him know how much I liked the district and want to work for him. He said it could turn out to be a regular position. He told me he had to make some calls and would get back to me. I thought he meant call HR to find out about a contract and salary, but now I am unsure!!!! Pins and Needles til I hear from him on Monday I guess.

It's just quirky enough to work!


----------



## ellen hays

*HP*
*Happy happy happy:clap::clap::clap::happydance::happydance::happydance:*

*YEA YEA YEA!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::happydance::happydance::rofl::rofl:*


*I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO CYBER CELEBRATE !!!!!!!*

*:happydance::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The neat thing is, that was what you were doing before. Right?*


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:

Weekend camping not such a good idea.
95 and humid today, severe thunderstorms for afternoon till 10pm.

Opted out of a day ride since it is so da** hot.
Although the river would feel good but getting to it.

Been out and about today taking pictures.
Found this little guy by the koi pond.
From front leg to back almost 3 inches.








Interest photo of condensation in a bottle.


----------



## ellen hays

MR 

We have those spider or one that is closely related. We call them writing spiders. I always like to look at the designs in their web. 

Sorry you are not riding, but the humidity sure makes a difference in how the temps feel. Should be cooling down pretty soon since it is September. I am looking forward to that Have a good weekend, or what's left of it


----------



## Blue

Happy... Woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbsup::clap: This is gonna be a good thing, I can just feel it.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> We believe this to be Stan's new look.


 
If my memory serves me didn't Freddy come into the mix as well. I think SWMBO voted for Freddy. 

Its got something to do with the prominent chin, hooked beak, bald head and the crazy look in the eye.


----------



## Celeste

Interesting day. It is DH's birthday. He wanted me to go with him to Home Depot and then out to eat pizza. That is our idea of a date. 

We were going to buy gas at the Walmart gas station. DH put in the credit card and was about to pump gas, when they shut the station down. There was a huge gas leak. Gas was pouring over the parking lot like a river. We drove off. There were tons of firetrucks coming within 5 minutes. I am really glad that we didn't get exploded. As far as I know, it didn't explode.


----------



## Blue

Celeste, sounds like our dates! In fact, when I met my husband many years ago, our first date was actually a camping trip, because he was out of work and I was completely broke with 2 kids to support! We've been together 28 years now. It's awesome! 

Glad you drove away. That could have been bad, but sounds like you still had some fun?


----------



## ellen hays

Stan

I am not going to disagree with SWMBO. She knows what you look like better than anyone, but who is Freddy?


----------



## Stan

Talking about weather its still raining. Dug a hole yesterday. No not for SWMBO,:shock: its for more fence posts and 18inches down the ground is still dry. All this rain but the soakage still is not complete. The temp has risen Spring is here All the geldings are feeling their oats and don't know what to do. How confusing for us.

The forecast is another dry summer. We hope not and it has been noticed the coastal land in my area is not bouncing back in grass growth like it is 2 miles in. We suspect with the years of summer drought conditions and the lack of winter frosts there may be a grub in the ground living off of the grass roots thus stumping growth.

SWMBO went on a cattle drive yesterday while I did the house keeping. Something wrong there. Didn't we men get married so someone else could do the cooking, cleaning, dishes, lawns, and put another log on the fire not to mention splitting the logs first. 

Nickers. Do you always treat your dogs so well. You have called her Hanna. What was wrong with Potluck or Heinz. They have a ring to them don't you think

Ellen I'm 66 in November and do feel the bumps Mt shoulder is still not healed but getting there however I will be riding (hanging on for dear life) for as long as I can. SWMBO will be looking after a friends horse while the friend has knee reconstruction. All the other friends have also put there hands up to give grazing but are concerned about the slow grass growth. I mentioned the horse can come to our place. Might get her into the thinking to replace Kate.

MR great photos I though the second was a snake skin at first glance.

TJ keep looking its just around the corner.

And for those I have not mentioned sorry but I have to go now. The sun has peeked through the clouds and its Sunday morning. Time for poached eggs on a lightly toasted muffin with a topping of smoked salmon and a mix of egg mayo and American mild mustard, mixed so the mustard just filters through to the taste buds and the chill just taken off so it can be drizzled over the eggs. Might have two.


----------



## Eole

HP, this sounds very promising.

Ellen, this is Freddy


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> I am not going to disagree with SWMBO. She knows what you look like better than anyone, but who is Freddy?


I think his last name was Kruger the man with the long, sharp finger nails and a hankering for blood and inflicting pain. The MOVIE legend.


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> HP, this sounds very promising.
> 
> Ellen, this is Freddy


 
That's me. That's me. on second thought the Marlboro man looks better in an ugly out door kind of way.


----------



## Eole

First date was an afternoon canoeing, swimming and a picnic on a rock by the lake. 17 years ago.


----------



## Stan

My first date was looking after HER two boys while SWMBO was out playing in a band She is a bass player. about 19 years have passed.

Now I really have to cook my breakfast and do the dishes from last night dinner I cooked. Something is wrong with this.

Anyone follow country music and have you heard of Charlie Groth.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan

I remember the picture you posted of the terrific duo, you and Buggs. Freddy Kruger doesn't come to mind. Of course SWMBO might have said that because you might have been misbehaving and she had to get rough with you. The Marlboro man does have that rugged western look, so you could go get a cowboy hat and go that route. Or just be Stan, he is a pretty cool dude and I think I speak for the rest of the gang. I guess if I can find a good granny horse I will be hanging on for dear life as well.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

I am getting ready to feed my hens their second meal and get them ready for the night. I have to tuck them in so the varmints can not get to them.
Today was alittle better. Thanx to all for the support.

I am sitting on pens and needles with HP. I don't want to jinx her but this sounds perfect. And may be just what she has been waiting for.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday. 

Be safe and God bless and keep you.


----------



## Happy Place

Our first date was a trip to Cabelas. We are both hunters and fishers and met and my fishing buddies BBQ. I did a charity bike ride in the morning, took an ice cold shower at the beach on the way to his house and off we went to Cabelas! We've only had one or two proper dates since then. One was for our wedding anniversary! Is it still a date if you are already married? Our 3rd anniversary is in a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

We went to a rodeo for our first date. We have been married 33 years. We even still like each other.


----------



## Blue

liking each other is good!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Here's how my job interview came about. I got an email on Thursday evening from the Asst. Superintendent of this school. He said they had someone go out on Med leave and needed a temp counselor. Apparently on of the districts that I interviewed at shared my info with him. On Friday the principal called and said they were in desperate need. I went in and talked with him. He has no idea how long the lady will be out. Minimum 6 weeks. He said she does not want to work there. Personal stuff at home I guess. He liked my experience and said he has no idea what I can be paid, how much do I want?!!! I named my price and said of course, that was the amount for a full time contracted position so I didn't know how to price this job and I was willing to work with them. I let him know how much I liked the district and want to work for him. He said it could turn out to be a regular position. He told me he had to make some calls and would get back to me. I thought he meant call HR to find out about a contract and salary, but now I am unsure!!!! Pins and Needles til I hear from him on Monday I guess.
> 
> It's just quirky enough to work!


Sounds like it! A weird convolution of events, for sure, for you. Your on my mind w.this; much luck, hope to see awesome news very soon. Yay, you!!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Interesting day. It is DH's birthday. He wanted me to go with him to Home Depot and then out to eat pizza. That is our idea of a date.
> 
> We were going to buy gas at the Walmart gas station. DH put in the credit card and was about to pump gas, when they shut the station down. There was a huge gas leak. Gas was pouring over the parking lot like a river. We drove off. There were tons of firetrucks coming within 5 minutes. I am really glad that we didn't get exploded. As far as I know, it didn't explode.


So very thankful you & DH weren't hurt. Oh...what's a "date":lol::shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Will have a look-see at this place tomorrow w/real estate agent in charge of the unit; tenant still in residence. Will be interesting to see what's what, how it "feels".

That's it for now.

October will bring me back to the horses.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Sunday everyone. It is beautiful here. I'm going outside to play in the yard and keep myself busy so as not to focus on hearing my phone ring! :lol: Monday can't get here fast enough. That will probably be one of the only times you hear me rush a weekend!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:

Good decision on no camping @ about 8:30pm the heavens opened up.
Lots of lightning and such but very little wind.

DS called, his wife bought crabs today, we will be steaming @ my house.
We bought some extra and they are already steaming.








Terrible expensive though, between $20 - $40 a dozen.
In the 70's I worked for a commercial crabber in my teens.
I sold bushels at the pier for $15, I could buy for $10 a bushel (personal use).
Crabs, oysters, clams, fish, and eel are not what it used to be.
The Chesapeake Bay has declined terribly over the years.

Back to Riding:
Next weekend weather is looking good for me.
My sister and her husband may join us at camp.
They are not riders just looking to get out for camping and a fire.
We have a pig roast coming up soon with oysters and rockfish.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Celeste

It looks like the whole weekend is going to be nothing but storms. Stuck inside again.........


----------



## tjtalon

HP, may that Monday phone call be very good news, fingers crossed for you! MR, the seafood description makes my mouth water, expensive or not. I do love seafood.

I spent a long time w/the real estate agent for the apartment (I asked him many questions, one of which "Who owns this?" [from fear of an owner deciding to sell suddenly], but..he owns it. He/his agency have a few apts ("condos" they call them) in the complex; he said it's income & he has no intention of selling.

I liked him, we talked quite a bit. I looked and looked at the unit (smaller, by 75') but the more I looked the more I thought that I can't get a better deal (cheaper rent, don't have to pay heat, plus other things...like if something breaks, it'll get fixed!). Hard to describe, but the complex is in a circle, so by going thru the hall I can get to weight room/indoor pool [laundry room, use w/quarters, is nearby the unit, not far...will miss washer/dryer, but whole lot better than a laundromat...yuck...]; there's four main entrances, each "house area" address has it's own laundry room & mailboxes).

It's only a mile from where I live now, so can keep in touch w/my elderly friend Kay downstairs from me & still close to work. Still same neighborhood.

"My" unit faces onto a large courtyard, instead of outside towards the parking lots. From the patio door, I saw a fountain in a pool across the tennis court. That's a peaceful sight. After a long time in the unit, while I looked & thought (w/out pressure from LL;looked in all crevices & corners, turned on water kitchen & bathroom, looked at closets & cupboards, told him I had to think of where to put stuff & what furniture to get rid of...plus [didn't tell him this], if it felt "right" to me. I finally told him it was a "go". I really can't do better, w/my circumstances, in the Denver rental market as it is.

The courtyard rather sold me, so peaceful & glad I looked on a Sunday, when everyone is home. "Basic" noise, could hear a tv from somewhere while in unit, some children were playing, but otherwise very quiet). There's a path over a stream, w/2-3 little bridges; a colony of wild ducks, saw bunnies(& squirrels, of course!). Lots of trees.

Came home to basically decompress (putting off laundry until tomorrow). This is a huge life change I guess; I told him I want to have a HOME, & he said he wants a renter that's not going to bail in a year or two. I think we have a meeting-of-the-minds agreement. Will meet w/him next week to sigh papers & lease. Not sure of move in date yet.

Oh..important: he has 3 cats, he loves & understands cats. what he doesn't want is spraying...ME NEITHER..So, he said he needs to speak w/someone & will decide about both cats & let me know. $200 deposit if both ($100 for one), but he'll take payments & will work w/me on that.

You'all have been praying & hoping for a good outcome for me for 2 months, w/all the nonsense of it, that I know the length of this is excused. 

Onward & upward. I better get packing & further toss (every time I go out the door, I have something to put in or by the dumpster! amazing how much can accumulate in just 9 years...)

Later...


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> It looks like the whole weekend is going to be nothing but storms. Stuck inside again.........


Wanna come help me clean?!:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - Cold and rainy here too with a risk of frost / snow tonight. The foothills south of us got almost a foot of snow on Thursday. I think it has melted now. At last I hope.

Maryland Rider - those are some awesome looking crabs! How big are they? I think we pay $20-40 per crab here! :shock: (They have to be trucked in though).

Happy Place - I hope you get your phone call Monday early with good news!

Quiet weekend here. I am trying to catch up on some work and the weather is not nice, so no riding today. Yesterday I cleaned troughs, doctored Sam and had a nap. I also picked up some horse supplement and cleaning supplies for my lab. We were out late at a birthday party for a friend last night, so I'm tired again today...

I will call tomorrow to book Sam in for surgery ASAP. His lump has grown about 25% again in the last two weeks. It is bleeding almost every day. :-(. I think the sooner we can get it dealt with the better. Otherwise, he is sassy and happy.

Next weekend is the Spruce Meadows Masters show jumping competition down in Calgary. My friend and I are planning to go and watch for a girls weekend of horses. I have to make sure my work is done this week though, so it will be busy. DD will also be down there to watch, so we will meet up for lunch. This is a world class event with the best show jumpers in the world. They also host an international food fair, a huge marketplace with everything equine and a battle of the breeds competition. It is pretty impressive and worth the extra work to get there.

I hope every has a great week!

Nicker - how is the puppy?
TJ - how is the house hunting going?


----------



## Celeste

It is hot and stormy here. There is steam in the air..........


----------



## corgi

tj- That place sounds wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## corgi

Greetings from Myrtle Beach, SC!!!

Spent the day on the beach. Got a little too much sun and now feel like a lump on the couch, but that's ok. 

It is supposed to rain all day tomorrow so we will go shopping.

Koolio, wow, that was fast moving. Hopefully, the surgery will fix him all up and he will not have to deal with that anymore. Poor guy.

Celeste, sorry it rained all weekend.

HP- keeping my fingers crossed.

MR- We had all you can eat King crab legs last night. YUM!


----------



## corgi

Me and my hubby!!!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> tj- That place sounds wonderful!!!!!!


Hope so, 'cuz I'm doing it!

GREAT pic of you & hubby


----------



## Happy Place

Tj, that place sounds great! I know it's smaller but we all have a bit more than we need. Look with a critical eye and you will find what you can get rid of. Having a new solid home without the drama will all be worth it.


----------



## corgi

Wyatt loves the balcony at the vacation condo!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Tj, that place sounds great! I know it's smaller but we all have a bit more than we need. Look with a critical eye and you will find what you can get rid of. Having a new solid home without the drama will all be worth it.


:lol:I have tons of c..p to get rid of, both real & in myself. This will be a good thing


----------



## tjtalon

I'm playing again w/the new phone, before I finally have to crash w/food,book,bed.

I found "here", our forum, on it, finally, but don't see where to get to current page. Help? This phone thing is way way new to me...at least I know how to call/receive calls & texts...& figured out the camera/pictures (of course).

'Nite all...!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I hope every has a great week!
> 
> Nicker - how is the puppy?
> TJ - how is the house hunting going?


Tracey, posted when you were posting, page previous to this, on update.

Hope Sam will be ok...what he's going thru can't be comfortable, besides the work for you. Much luck & good thoughts on progress.


----------



## tjtalon

...Nicker must be busy w/Puppy, lol!


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> ...Nicker must be busy w/Puppy, lol!


The new puppy if far more important than us right now.
I handle rejection quite well, don't I?

NM: When you arrive back here you better have some new pics of the pup!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I see that you are here, must be composing us a novel!


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, I just heard forecast of SNOW for Calgary. :shock: Sorry for you, and please keep it out west, we're not ready for this. It will be close to freezing point here tonight, but it's warm in day time. Hope all goes well for Sam's surgery. 

*Corgi*, I love seeing your dog, corgis are such fun characters.
*HP*, all fingers crossed for you.
*TJ*: GREAT news, that seems like the perfect place and you can keep the cats. Life is good...


Tomorrow, I'm heading on another adventure with my mare. We're loading on the trailer and driving to a trail-head. DH takes the rig back home and I ride home through the wilderness of an Ecological Reserve. About 12 miles to ride. I did most of it on my other mount (bike) to make sure the trail was clear, but still taking a small saw along. Water, GPS, snack, Pocket knife: anything else I should need MR?
Here a pic of my bright mount, on the same trail I'll ride tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> Water, GPS, snack, Pocket knife: anything else I should need MR?



Just a horse! 
The new trend near me, the women are filling a plastic bottle with Jim Beam and water.
They put two in a little mini-saddle bag and call it their double barrel.
That's about all I reckon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Maryland Rider said:


> Just a horse!
> The new trend near me, the women are filling a plastic bottle with Jim Beam and water.
> They put two in a little mini-saddle bag and call it their double barrel.
> That's about all I reckon.


Heck at only 12 miles and it's flat in an hour you could be back.
Rough terrain maybe two hours and a piece.
I would assume with riding that bike it's not too rough.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> Maryland Rider - those are some awesome looking crabs! How big are they? I think we pay $20-40 per crab here! :shock: (They have to be trucked in though).


I stole that pic from the web, same crabs though.
Most of the crabs were 6 to 6.5 inches. We steamed five dozen.
What we could not eat we picked all the meat.
When they come over later in the week we will have crabcakes.

DIL also brought corn and zucchini bread and some home-made salsa.
We microwaved the corn, it tasted like it had been dipped in sugar.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Our first date was a trip to Cabelas. We are both hunters and fishers and met and my fishing buddies BBQ. I did a charity bike ride in the morning, took an ice cold shower at the beach on the way to his house and off we went to Cabelas! We've only had one or two proper dates since then. One was for our wedding anniversary! Is it still a date if you are already married? Our 3rd anniversary is in a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


Am I missing something, you took an ice cold shower at the beach on the way to his house. Now I don't want to sound to out of place. But, is it not the male that is frequently told to, have a cold shower. :shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: and thumbs up on the hunting. Once you took him to Cabelas you had him eating out of your hand. What a devious trick that was.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick little pop in.....have a lot of pages to read yet, but wanted to share a pic of 'Piper'. She's a real doll. Such a nice little girl. Two night of SLEEP. She loves her crate!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I noticed she loved being under the coffee table. So I placed her bed under there during the day. At night I put it in her crate. Now we BOTH can take cat naps.


----------



## SueC

Oooooh NM71, that is so adoooooorable!  Look at that face and how she's curled up in her cubby! 

How wonderful that you have a dog again - and that this dog has you!


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Sue, I'm sure your father will heal well... if he can be convinced not to use that hand for a couple weeks.


:rofl:

Even when my father had a hernia repaired in his 60s and was told to avoid lifting/strain for a month, he was mucking out stables and training as usual. He did make the concession to only half fill the wheelbarrows...

So resting his hand is a similar story. In fact, here he is driving in a race on Sunday afternoon. He and his little (rescue) mare Dezba came third. He's had her a year - previous place she'd got so stressed out she wasn't eating and she wasn't performing, and they know my father is good with this kind of stuff and offered him the mare. He hasn't won yet with her but they've had numerous placings, and this is another. He's easy to spot with his pink/black horseshoes driving jacket.

http://media.harness.org.au/wa/BYC07091406.mp4

If that doesn't open, choose your video option from this link (Race 6):

Race Results -BUNBURYÂ*Â*7 September 2014- Australian Harness Racing

He did tell me he was taking the precaution of wearing a food handling glove between his bandaged hand and driving gloves for extra protection from dirt and moisture. :lol:




> You have an amazing dad. I see where your values-ethic come from.


Haha! Yes, it looks very good from the outside. But privately, we accuse one another of lunacy, of course...


----------



## Blue

Piper is tooo adorable!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I am going to try to reply to all postings. Forgive me if I over look any.

Corgi Love the pics. You and hubby have "happy" written all over you. It is very becoming. The corgi is a sweetie. I have always been fond of them.

TJ I am so happy for you. I know you have had a load taken off your shoulders.

MR You better watch for them gals carrying them double barrels. If they have to use them, they could get rowdy:shock: Hope the crab boil went well and yall enjoyed.

SueC Enjoyed watching your father racing. With his get up and go, he will be racing when he turns 150. What a guy.

HP Please let us know as soon as you find out something. The suspense is killing me

NM Your new baby is precious Beautiful pup!

Kooiio Give Ole Man Sam a hug for me. Hope the surgery goes well.

Have a good day. God bless and keep you all.


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> I made it through my first week of school and am now exhausted. Tuesday night, friends had us over for dinner which was lovely and thoughtful, but I couldn't get much homework done. Last night, DH invited friends over to celebrate my birthday, so I missed another night of working and have felt. Oth overwhelmed and underprepared all week long.
> My classes are much larger than anticipated and new students keep adding to my classes every day. I think I have written at least a dozen different seating plans this week. Mornings are tough as I have my two largest classes, with the first block being a split grade class of academically challenged kids. I have to change my teaching style completely to accommodate both this type of student and the split class. I also have my grade 9 class in the morning and find the kids very immature. It is also a big class. My afternoon classes are with older kids in Biology and Psychology and they are a joy to teach. Overall, I like the school and find the kids really sweet, but I am completely overwhelmed with the amount of prep and planning I need to do. Not knowing the staff, the kids, or the school well is also challenging. My classroom is a lab room that has been neglected for the last decade, so I am also busy trying to sort old chemicals and equipment and figure out what we need to run a good lab program. It will be a busy semester...
> Hopefully I will get caught up some this weekend and things will settle soon. In the meantime, I am trying to read everyone's posts, but haven't had time to respond. I hope you all have a great weekend and life treats everyone well.


Koolio, you totally have my empathy...I had loads like that on a number of exhausting occasions during my 15 year stint of science teaching. This is one aspect I do not miss. I liked the jobs where fulltime meant I had 5 full classes, of which 2 were seniors (group sizes for that usually 8-20, depending on subject and size of school - Physics classes were usually tiny) and of which 3 were middle school (group sizes 25-30), of which two were "parallels" of same year, same level so that you only had one lot of prep for both classes. This meant I was teaching roughly 110-130 kids, 4 lots of prep, 5 lots of marking, and in a school with a good behaviour management system, this made it possible to do the job really well in around 50h per week, no cutting corners. Anything over those hours and I found the amount of stress, compromises and lack of personal life oppressive. Unfortunately not every school I taught at offered such nice conditions. But those that did, I have some great memories and that was amongst the best years of my life.


----------



## Eole

NM, Piper puppy is so adorable! How is DH with the puppy, is he infected with puppy fever?

MR, I live in mountains, no flat trails in sight and very rocky. It's tough biking and I admit walking some steep hills to avoid a heart attack going up or killing myself going down. My slow walking mare walks at 3mph and trots at 6mph. We won't canter much in those trails. I expect taking 3 hours. We'd go faster with company, but by herself my mare is slower.

Have a great day everyone, I'll be back to tell the story later.


----------



## Koolio

*This morning...*

It's September 8.:shock:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> It must have been several pages back. Sorry I didn't update. When I left my last job at Walmart I just couldn't stand to go back to retail, so started looking around at other things. Had mentioned to my vet that I had wanted to go to Vet Tech school many years ago, but just couldn't quite make it happen.
> 
> He called me 2 weeks ago (a year after our conversation!) and asked if I would be interested in working 2 or 3 days a week learning vet asst . Wow! Yes!
> 
> I love it. Yesterday was my first day and had quite an experience. More later, because I have to run right now.
> 
> Good day everyone!


Blue 

I knew I would miss a post. I had been meaning to comment on this. Sounds like a great opportunity for an animal lover. That would be a job I would look forward to going to everyday. Wish ya well in it!


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> First date was an afternoon canoeing, swimming and a picnic on a rock by the lake. 17 years ago.


This sounds much like our style. Our first date, nearly 8 years ago, was an afternoon of sightseeing, followed, on the next day, by a 5h, 16km uphill-downhill coastal walk, complete with home-made fold-over pizzas for lunch - cold but still delicious, with tomatoes, ham, mushrooms, mozzarella, parmesan and lots of cracked pepper and herbs. When we got back to (my) home we had toasted wholemeal pitta bread with lamb kebabs, tabbouleh and garlic sauce, followed by raspberries and cream, plus chocolate hazelnut cake. Then we watched a movie..._Amadeus_, if I recall correctly.

We'd already spent over a month writing to each other and talking on the phone before this. ;-) Once we got over the "new" experience of non-disembodiedness, it was like we were already old friends. And he was (and is) soooo polite!  And I wanted to eat his voice...think BBC presenter...and the things he was saying with it...


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> It's September 8.:shock:


*Koolio*

*Just what I feared.......The Arctic Vortex:shock::shock::shock: *The ants have been working overtime gathering and the catapillas sp? have double the hair. I washed my Cabela coat and I will find my insulated unders. Get ready.:shock:


----------



## Celeste

Sue, your dad is just too cool!


----------



## Celeste

NM, I love the puppy! She looks so sweet!


----------



## SueC

TJ: You get to keep your cats!:happydance:
How great! And you seem to have found a nice place for you too! Will you post photos soon? Would love to see. Wonder what the neighbours there will be like and hoping for lovely new friendships for you.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> :lol:I have tons of c..p to get rid of, both real & in myself. This will be a good thing


This sounds like an ideal opportunity for mushroom growing! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

A cold front crossed the coast and started wreaking havoc in the early afternoon. Pouring rain and screaming gusts. Winds are running at 40km/h and gusts of up to 100km/h are expected overnight, along with hail. The horses are fed and rugged up. We're sitting here with the wood fire on listening to the sounds of storm and raindrops. The dog is curled up on her chair after devouring a large bone.

A few outrageous music jokes for you. These are actually DH's but I thought you might like them (especially Celeste and other musos):


What is the difference between a banjo and an onion? - Nobody cries when you cut up a banjo.

What is the difference between a viola and a violin? - The viola takes longer to burn.

What is the difference between a harpsichord and a trampoline? - You take your shoes off before jumping on the trampoline.

What do you call it when a piano falls down a mine shaft? A flat miner(/minor).

What do you call it when a piano falls on an army camp? A flat major...


Goodnight all, time to sleep for me! Have a wonderful day wherever you are!


----------



## Happy Place

Stan- That cold shower was not my choosing! I had to clean up after my ride and had no idea that the showers were cold water only :lol: We are both moderators for an outdoor website, so we knew of each other, by screen name only. We already had the great outdoors in common!

This waiting is killing me! My insides are shaking this morning! When is an appropriate time to call them? I am thinking by 1:00 pm.

This morning I have already washed dishes, done the laundry, boiled a dozen eggs, fed the chickens and played on facebook. It's a beautiful sunny day. I just don't know what to do with myself.

Horse related-There is a rental stable 30 minutes from my house. They have seasonal packages (May-Oct). For $275, you can trail ride once a week, all season. They are open year round but they didn't have any package prices for winter riding listed on their website. They are located on some of the state's best trails(no motor vehicles allowed). In the interest of saving for a horse and still riding, I am thinking of buying a package (or getting one for birthday or Christmas!). This way I get to know that barn, try a bunch of different horses, RIDE and possibly find that nice broke trail horse that I could someday call my own. I can ride there a couple times this fall to see if it is worth it before I dive in.


----------



## Blue

Sue, a wonderful voice... (I'm all a'quiver)
Koolio, while that looks beautiful, I feel for ya. Thick socks!
Ellen, you probably didn't miss the post, it was just way back there. I LOVE the job so far!
Happy, I'm on pins and needles as well. Both fingers crossed and lots of positive energy.

It's pouring here again. Our desert soil just can't handle this much. Freeways are actually having closures because of flooding. Yuck! I'm so tired of muddy boots!


----------



## ellen hays

Shhhhhhh (I am typing in a quiet voice)

I have four turkey hens grazing out behind my house. Yall should have seen the golden girls observing them. They would cautiously walk towards them just a lookin' not knowing exactly what they were:shock: The turkeys are still out there grazing around. One of my little hens found a acadia locust type bug and left the scene carrying her prize with the other two checking it out. Looking for an opportunity to *grab it. *What a hoot (the golden girls) and how neat (the turkeys):lol: Just wanted to share. Bye:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> ...Nicker must be busy w/Puppy, lol!


Yeah! I don't know how people with children do it! :shock::shock::shock:

Guess that's why you hav'em when you're young, not at 43! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I made it back and have been reading to catch up in between calls all morning. 

MN17, great looking pup and looks very happy. I can see you are all to excited with the shopping spree excuse...for the pup, of course. 


Terry, Glad to read about you finding a new place that sounds like it will provide plenty of opportunities to enjoy nature. I am glad to hear you found life with a camera phone and are learning how to use it.

Ellen, I really hope Red makes a connection with some one who can enjoy him and him enjoy his work. I bet the Golden Girls were all kinds of interested in their visitors.

HP, Good luck on the call today and that rental stable sound like a good idea for you.

Blue, Congrats on the vet assistant job and hope it leads you down a fun filled road.

Koolio, Sorry Sam is going to need the surgery sooner than later. Hopefully you all can find the right thing for him in the long haul. Hope he comes out free of it.

Corgi, glad you are enjoying yourselves on the beach and I think you being in bed so early is a sure sign of,,uhmm, ahhh, nothing at all but fatigue...


Sue, great video of your dad and that horse. Sounds like the kinda guy that can really get a young boy started in the right direction...girl too as has been proven with you.

Welcome to the other new comers that showed up while I was gone this weekend.



Had a great time this weekend even as busy as I stayed. I'm running on about 8 hours of sleep since Friday morning.

Amber placed in all 3 competitions and one by default.lol


She placed 4th of 6 in the trail course with a score of 103. The 1st place girl is the defending champion from last year and received 118 points total on the course. Each rider AND horse starts with 10 points each per obstacle and is deducted from for faults. The totals from all the different obstacles are then tallied to get the final. most of you knew this I'm sure.
She placed 3rd of 5 in the Arena course with 147 pts, which was only 3 points below the 1st place. I have mentioned how she has been learning to side pass and it paid off in the AOC as she walked him up to it and they nailed it!!! He failed at it on the trail, but nailed it in the AOC. I nearly teared up with joy, even her coach, who was judging that event, pulled the fist with a huge yes. 

Sunday she got 5th of 5 as Doc was worn out from extended miles and obstacles. He was showing his age and lack of stamina by the 3rd mile yesterday. They pulled 91 pts and 1st place pulled 114. 

We were all very excited because we came into this with no expectations of how she would place. We just wanted to make it fun and fun it was.

Here are the pics to finish out the novel you normally get from the other, more effective speakers.

















































































Later all.


----------



## Roadyy

I also need to ad that Saturday Little Man showed his eventing abilites by jumping the four foot gate on the 12x12 covered stall that only had 4 foot between gate and roof so he could not be left behind. DW had to stay behind with Trusty so LM wouldn't take off again. Bystanders said his first attempt had him straddling the gate, but before they could run over to him he got back in the stall again and next thing they know there is this painted horse jetting out the opening above the gate with 3" to spare. 


Wife got to ride yesterday, but wasn't able to do the whole 6 miles with her leg hurting and lack of time in the seat. She is willing to do it more so she can later. Huge win for me this weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Roaddy I am so glad you guys had a good time. Looks like you have become experts at setting your facilities up when camping:thumbsup:


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> He and his little (rescue) mare Dezba came third. He's had her a year - previous place she'd got so stressed out she wasn't eating and she wasn't performing, and they know my father is good with this kind of stuff and offered him the mare. He hasn't won yet with her but they've had numerous placings, and this is another. He's easy to spot with his pink/black horseshoes driving jacket..


Nice finish! Just enough left in the tank to capture third.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> TJ: You get to keep your cats!:happydance:
> How great! And you seem to have found a nice place for you too! Will you post photos soon? Would love to see. Wonder what the neighbours there will be like and hoping for lovely new friendships for you.


Hope so. Only room in the bathroom for 1 box (have 2), so going to take out one box soon...any misbehavior will result in a different outcome. Have to be realistic...but keep fingers crossed they'll both be ok w/one box (after all this time...I'd gotten the 2nd box for Tim, to not invade Savannah's space). We'll see:shock:

I do hope the place will be nice


----------



## ellen hays

Well its been a day of unexpected visitors. Yesterday I went to gather eggs and their were none:shock: Well, I thought to my self, I guess they have decided to take a break! Later that p.m. it crossed my mind that the eggs were laid but were taken by something other than myself. I had fought off a small chicken snake several times before. I made the encounter very unpleasant but did not harm it. Well, I visited the nest early today, and found 1 egg that had just been laid. Ten minutes ago, I went outside to visit the nest again. Well, there it was:shock::shock::shock:, the biggest chicken snake I ever saw. I grabbed a stick and walloped it good. It turned around and was hissing and striking. I wacked again, and broke the stick. It bailed out of the nest and took off into a hole leading into the barn. I guess I have a task in the making. Frequent trips to gather eggs and very unpleasant encounters for the snakes when I see them is all I know to do. Oh, I did try to stop up the escape route. Don't know if that will do any good:? By the way, this snake and another snake was interrupted by Reggie one day during a romantic interlude. They broke it up and took off like too guilty dogs. Well, you know what that means. Small showers with cold water only. And soon little tiny culprits will show up too.. I sure wish the loose duo had been rat snakes. Oh well.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Shhhhhhh (I am typing in a quiet voice)
> 
> I have four turkey hens grazing out behind my house. Yall should have seen the golden girls observing them. They would cautiously walk towards them just a lookin' not knowing exactly what they were:shock: The turkeys are still out there grazing around. One of my little hens found a acadia locust type bug and left the scene carrying her prize with the other two checking it out. Looking for an opportunity to *grab it. *What a hoot (the golden girls) and how neat (the turkeys):lol: Just wanted to share. Bye:wave::wave::wave:


This is just too COOL


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I also need to ad that Saturday Little Man showed his eventing abilites by jumping the four foot gate on the 12x12 covered stall that only had 4 foot between gate and roof so he could not be left behind. DW had to stay behind with Trusty so LM wouldn't take off again. Bystanders said his first attempt had him straddling the gate, but before they could run over to him he got back in the stall again and next thing they know there is this painted horse jetting out the opening above the gate with 3" to spare.
> 
> 
> Wife got to ride yesterday, but wasn't able to do the whole 6 miles with her leg hurting and lack of time in the seat. She is willing to do it more so she can later. Huge win for me this weekend.


Win-win, for sure! Happy to hear your wife is getting back in the saddle


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

I don't know if your situation will work out like mine, but I have three cats that all stay in the house because of neighbors dogs that kill cats. I have one box and they all are very cooperative in their efforts to comply. I have to check the box several times a day, but so far so good. The kitty litter I use is for multiple cats and does a good job. The key is checking and emptying often. I would start trying to make the transition in familiar surroundings now rather that during the shock of a new place. Don't know if that will work but just a thought.


----------



## tjtalon

Woke up this morning 2am-ish, not exactly in panic but just "Oh, c..p, how AM I going to do this?!"" (Sorry SueC, no time,room,space or head for mushroom growing...good idea 'tho!). By 3 am got up for coffee & started in. Took a great deal of accumulated expendable items to the dumpster. Then dug into the bedroom & closet...more expendable now piled in the living room. Been working all day, but needed to take a break, come here (& relax a bit), & have dishes,laundry to fold (did laundry while excavating c..p,& get ready for work tomorrow).

I've read all posts; HP's job is on my mind (fingers crossed), glad Ellen whacked the chicken snake (keep whacking!), Rick's adventures...& more. I never forget what I read, just replying to all...you know how it gets. Very happy Nicker's Piper is doing well.

I wanted to post a picture here from my phone, but got challenged on how to log in in the first place, to accomplish that. That'll wait then.

Later...


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> I don't know if your situation will work out like mine, but I have three cats that all stay in the house because of neighbors dogs that kill cats. I have one box and they all are very cooperative in their efforts to comply. I have to check the box several times a day, but so far so good. The kitty litter I use is for multiple cats and does a good job. The key is checking and emptying often. I would start trying to make the transition in familiar surroundings now rather that during the shock of a new place. Don't know if that will work but just a thought.


Thanks, Ellen, that was my thought too: better here than in the new place. Will be giving it a go (I use multi also).


----------



## Happy Place

No call today. Maybe tomorrow. :-(


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> No call today. Maybe tomorrow. :-(


Darn it! I was really looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Well its been a day of unexpected visitors. Yesterday I went to gather eggs and their were none:shock: Well, I thought to my self, I guess they have decided to take a break! Later that p.m. it crossed my mind that the eggs were laid but were taken by something other than myself. I had fought off a small chicken snake several times before. I made the encounter very unpleasant but did not harm it. Well, I visited the nest early today, and found 1 egg that had just been laid. Ten minutes ago, I went outside to visit the nest again. Well, there it was:shock::shock::shock:, the biggest chicken snake I ever saw. I grabbed a stick and walloped it good. It turned around and was hissing and striking. I wacked again, and broke the stick. It bailed out of the nest and took off into a hole leading into the barn. I guess I have a task in the making. Frequent trips to gather eggs and very unpleasant encounters for the snakes when I see them is all I know to do. Oh, I did try to stop up the escape route. Don't know if that will do any good:? By the way, this snake and another snake was interrupted by Reggie one day during a romantic interlude. They broke it up and took off like too guilty dogs. Well, you know what that means. Small showers with cold water only. And soon little tiny culprits will show up too.. I sure wish the loose duo had been rat snakes. Oh well.


Ellen, you are too funny. Ya know, when you have time to lay out a story you are really a very good writer. I can just see you smacking away at a snake! Hilarious!


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> Nice finish! Just enough left in the tank to capture third.


Yeah, that was a really nice tactical drive - and that's great because after the last race he was beating himself up after sitting in the running line and taking her out with 400m to go instead of closer to the finish, which meant she had to run extra distance (around the curve) and push wind longer, and they ended up 6th.

This time, in that video, he was racing his maiden mare in a mixed race with some horses who had already won up to three races (the horses who finished 1st-4th there were the three favourites plus Dezba). So he didn't want to fight one of the favourites for the lead but took the slipstream behind that horse, which is a good spot to be if you can get out at the end - and if it's a favourite leading you, then you're unlikely to be shovelled back at the end by a tiring leader. Paid off because he got to overtake the leader in the end.

It's only her third race back from a spell and she is not quite back at peak fitness yet, so my dad is very happy! And I'm proud of him for getting a free mare to be so competitive. She's run 2nd five times and 3rd six times since he had her and with previous owners she'd only had the one placing before she started starving herself out of stress and unhappiness. As mares that haven't won aren't generally used for breeding, her life expectancy wouldn't have been very long if dad hadn't adopted her. As it is she's staying in the family - I've already promised she can retire with me (because dad expects she'll outlive him).

It's not like we have a champion racehorse there, but this kind of thing is very satisfying and more than pays for itself as well, and a great hobby for a 75yo person compared to watching TV!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Sorry SueC, no time,room,space or head for mushroom growing...good idea 'tho!


They were only metaphorical mushrooms because of the amount of metaphorical organic fertiliser you were talking about, ;-)

I know you haven't moved, but are you feeling less stressed yet?

I'm so happy about your cats! :clap:

PS: Don't worry about the toileting - the vast majority of cats will use litter trays reliably even if they didn't grow up with them - you can start by keeping them confined to the room with the tray at night... a tiled room like a bathroom increases training prospects as nothing fluffy to compete with the tray...


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> ...this kind of thing is very satisfying and more than pays for itself as well, and a great hobby for a 75yo person compared to watching TV!


Nearly anything is a better hobby than watching TV, 75 or not. 

Interesting that you said it pays for itself. If I'm not intruding, what's the payout for a third place finish?


----------



## SueC

It's around $500 in country races like that. She's made around $10K in the last 12 months with her 11 placings. 2nd pays around $1200. There's also a little money for 4th and 5th. A win would be $4500 or so in country class.


----------



## SueC

*MR*, are my eyes deceiving me or did you post a photo of a horse float set up for camping? I was going to ask, how do the horses get to the event then, but perhaps you clean out the float after the horses exit, and then put your camping stuff in?

Had to really laugh about your paint's jumping antics! When _are_ you going to start eventing? You do know a little horse like that made it into the Olympic eventing when we were in our youth...can't remember its name, but 14.2hh...

*Blue*, your job sounds great for someone who loves animals!  The others already saw this photo a few months back, but I'll re-post it for you: DH with baby bandicoots I found with a dead mother when I walked my dog in a nature reserve a while back. I had to take off a sock to have a pouch to carry them home in. Wildlife carers bottle-raised them in preparation for release back into the wild. Cute little marsupials; they love digging for truffles!









This is at the wildlife carers' residence.









Safe cubby that resembles a pouch. The nearest one is the little female, with her brother behind her.











*Koolio*, all the best with Sam's surgery and enjoy your horsey weekend away! 


*Ellen*, I can always rely on you for quirky adventure stories! You ought to be writing the "country life" column for your local paper!

*RJ*, I'm trying to find your story but this thread has so many posts... are you a) still horsing around, b) horsing around after a break, or c) none of the above?

*HP*, hang tight, things will work out. Sometimes it just takes a while!

*Stan*, thanks to you I get extra laughs!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*, are my eyes deceiving me or did you post a photo of a horse float set up for camping? I was going to ask, how do the horses get to the event then, but perhaps you clean out the float after the horses exit, and then put your camping stuff in?


Ah!, you have me confused with Roadyy.

Many times I clean out the horse trailer once at camp.
Set up air mattress, electric blanket, and lawn chairs.
I am still doing this on many weekends.
I usually sleep on a cot under the stars though.
This summer my wife bought two hammocks for her and my daughter.
They seem to really like the hammocks.
I have been rained on for many years, and awakened to many different critters.
One night a feral cat decided to sleep with me.
Raccoons and fox won't get near the cot.
I scared the bejesus out of a ground hog one night when I rolled over in the cot.


----------



## SueC

*MR*, sorry about the mix-up, I really should keep the tabs open before posting. Since you guys both float to events and camp, it was probably an easy mix-up to make.

*Roadyy*, how do you clean your float - hose it out before camping in it? Use a ground-sheet obviously?


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> *MR*, sorry about the mix-up, I really should keep the tabs open before posting. Since you guys both float to events and camp, it was probably an easy mix-up to make.
> 
> *Roadyy*, how do you clean your float - hose it out before camping in it? Use a ground-sheet obviously?


It's so hard to keep tabs! Sometimes we get to chattering so fast I can't keep up!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC 

These adventuresome guys are hard to keep up with. Wow, I would love to find a granny horse and follow them around for a few months. Oh, at least as long as my ole bones will allow I really miss the horse camps we use to go to. The congregating with fellow horse people and the trail riding. Talking about "good for the soul." I use to hate to leave.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Just dropping in to say a quick hello and to show you all my new saddle pad. I saw this at a tack shop when I was down here in June and couldn't stop thinking about it so we went today and I bought it!!!

It is my birthday present to myself. Yep..I turned 45 today!

It rained all day so we shopped all day. I bought too many bday presents today. But it sure was fun.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

Happy birthday. Perfect gift and it is beautiful. Love the colors. Now about being 45. You are a spring chicken girlfriend. Be happy and have many more birthdays


----------



## Blue

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Love that saddle pad.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday Corgi!! Love the saddle pad! I am just 4 days older than you and got a new saddle pad for my B-day too. Coincidence???

Roadyy - it looks like you had a great weekend!

Ellen - :shock: what does a chicken snake look like? How big are they?

NM - the puppy is adorable. It looks like she's keeping you BUSY!

Happy Place - hoping you hear good news about that job.

Blue - congrats on your vet clinic job. If I could afford to quit teaching, that is what I would do. I loved working at the vet clinic when I was younger.

Sue - I like you dad! He sounds awesome! The bandicoots are adorable.

TJ - it sounds like your new place will be a good thing. Once it's done, I bet you will feel a huge load of stress gone. As for all the "stuff", I always say a move is a great way to get you to go through everything and do a little purging. It will feel good afterwards even though it is a ton of work now.

It snowed most of the morning here but melted by the time I left school tonight. Tomorrow, the forecast is for more of the same, but then warming later in the week. This is the earliest in the year that I've seen snow in many years. I hope it isn't an indication of the winter to come. I've had enough of the polar vortex phenomenon thank you very much.

I called and booked Sam in for surgery for a week from tomorrow. I have to get out tonight and take pics for the vet so we can make a recovery plan. I hope the surgery goes well and is worth it. He's strong and healthy otherwise, but I still worry...


----------



## ellen hays

So good to see everyone happy and joining in. You are all young whipper snappers, so you don't understand about an ole gezzer having to call it a night. You are really a good bunch. After visiting with my little family, I know I will sleep in peace. I am so greatful for you all. 

God bless and keep you

I will see ya in the a.m.:lol:


----------



## SueC

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADONA!!!*

:wave:




corgi said:


> Me and my hubby!!!


I'm hoping the photo will return here in this quote. Fabulous photo. You're looking healthy and happy and like you should be on the cover of a magazine. Do you have any secrets for the rest of us on staying so vibrant?

Remember when we were kids and thought people over 30 were fossils? :rofl: In actual fact, life seems a lot better this side of 30, doesn't it, and a healthy mature-aged person looks a lot better than many of those rather vacuous, inflatable-looking people who allegedly have a monopoly on beauty. (I'm not saying all young people look bad either, just that I reckon Ladona looks loads better than Paris Hilton or Miley Cyrus or all these other young things who try so hard and who are admired by other young things - they just pale in comparison.)

Hope I haven't embarrassed you, Ladona - I'm just thinking out loud here. I just saw photos of those other girls I mentioned on a philosophical site about modern life, and the contrast struck me.


----------



## SueC

*Chicken snake?*


----------



## Eole

Happy birthday Ladona!:happydance:That's a cool looking saddle pad.

HP, still hoping they will call you tomorrow, keeping you in my thoughts.

Chicken Snake, yikes, sounds scary.

Koolio, it's way too soon for snow. It could be us, as we were near frost last night.

Roaddy, glad your wife is back in the saddle. Hope you get some saddle time too. Congratulations on Amber's placing, very nice.

Sue, nice to see you more. Enjoyed the jokes, I'm keeping the piano ones, too cute.

So, my ride was so much fun. My mare hopped on the trailer (sigh of relief here) and we drove to the entrance of the Ecological Reserve. DH drove the rig home and I rode home through wilderness. My mare was eager and forward like never before. The first miles were ok to trot, but hitting the smaller trail, there were rocks and rocks and never-ending uphills. I had a Garmin watch and found out later that we actually went up 1500ft from start to arrival. We did it under 3 hours, including short grass-water stops.

1. Cooling my mare, just out the trailer, before saddling
2. This is really going up forever, pic doesn't give true perspective
3. One of many peat-bog on our trail


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

That's a good one. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie 

Beautiful pictures. Glad the ride was wonderful.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

Don't get discouraged, they will call tomorrow.


----------



## SueC

That trail looks _delicious_, Nathalie!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Found a minute to drop in with a greeting 

Could only venture a whole page back, and must say first of all,

Happy Birthday, Corgi!! You are glowing after your wonderful shopping day 

Sue, I remember those bandicoots! Would you believe I was thinking of them the other day and meant to ask? 

I'm afraid I'm not up on everyone's doings, but very much hope all is well! 

The days are growing ever shorter, and so much time spent productively preparing the house/horse barn/etc for winter. I'm aware I sound like a 'broken record' when I chime in and say this, but I'll tell you, if you lived through our winters (and they arrive when others are enjoying fall!), you'd agree 

The horses are healthy and happy, and I've noticed a slight thickening in their coats already - that pleases me, as we're experiencing some pretty cold nights. The daytime highs later this week won't surpass 55 deg.  **I'm smiling because I love it, and so do the horses!

DH left this a.m. to drive down to Lk Erie for a week long state-wide fisheries research on further attempts to eradicate the Asian carp. This is a big deal. If only 'Big Business and Industry' would forget about profit and let the biologists from 8 states accomplish the _immediate_ need, it would be done. However, "Money is the root of all kinds of evil", so an electric barrier is all that's allowed at present. The science behind it is simple, but we'll see! He'll be on the boat @ 7 a.m. each morning, and they'll be netting every day for samples. Fingers crossed 

(Thankfully environmentally minded folks_ everywhere_ are speaking out loud in favor of what biologists have needed to do for these past few years...yay!)

Anyway....
Will try to read up a little next time on everyone's news, and hope you have a good night in whichever corner of the world you are reading from! "Brisk air and two blanket nights" here 

Give your horses and husbands extra hugs, and God Bless!


----------



## corgi

Sue, thank you so much for the flattering things you said! I have found that the best pics are taken when happiness is shining through and I have been very happy lately. I feel like I have seen that proverbial light at the end of the tunnel and am basking in it. 

And heck yeah...over 40 is much better than 20 something!

and thanks for the bday wishes everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

LaDonna Happy Birthday!
Nathalie- that trail looks great! I hope I spelled your name right. I can't look back!
Northern Star- It is def getting cooler. I had to add a blanket last night! Hope DH gets a handle on those Asian carp. They are bad news.
Ellen- you do have a great knack for telling stories! I laughed when I imagined you wacking the snake! I am looking up what a chicken snake is. I am sure Sue C. Was close


----------



## SueC

*Weekend photos*

Warning: Lots of photos ahead! (But less blahblahblah than usual ;-))

Here are some photos of the horses at my parents' place, which we took last weekend:










Stable row: Chip, (Frog not looking), Dezba, La Jolie, Rosie, La Cherie.










Shed: Baralu, Torrific Girl, Sunset Coast. (Classic Julian opposite, not in photo.)

Two other horses use walk-in-walk-out night quarters, not photographed here.

My father was around the same age I am now when, 30 years ago, he decided he'd had enough of working in an office fulltime, bought a very inexpensive piece of bush in Australia, and built the stables and shed himself, with one offsider. He taught himself to lay bricks and to do roof framing and cladding. Then he started training and racing trotters. He even bred them at one point, but did much better with horses he bought in or rescued, often horses that needed "fixing" in some way: He said recently that when you breed, you don't know what you're going to get; when you buy, you can see what you're going to get.

This is Chip, along with my Romeo the last of the old generation of horses he brought in to race:










Chip was impulse bought inexpensively at a yearling sale, was small and wasn't particularly famously bred, but Dad just liked the look of him and his nature. I was in my early 20s and said to him, "Did you really need another horse?" and he said, "If he doesn't go you can have him, he's so pretty and a real character." As it turned out, he did go all right: Was my father's most successful horse - won 10 times, including 4 metropolitan races, and placed 19 times. We also rode him. I took him to a 25km short endurance event between metropolitan races once and he breezed home in that as well. He was retired paddock sound with a spinal injury he got from running head-first into a tree when playing. He is now 23.


----------



## SueC

This is Classic Julian, like Chip also still a stallion, and grumpy here because my dog is annoying him:











Classic Julian was the single foal my father was able to breed out of his most successful race mare ever, Classic Juliet. Like my Sunsmart he is by the US import The Sunbird Hanover, whom my father stood at stud at the tail end of his career when his owner was paralysed in a traffic accident, in return for a couple of foals from his own mares.

Julian is a lovely horse, but smaller than either of his parents, and although he quickly won twice at the start of his racing career, something went mysteriously wrong with him health-wise and after that, he only placed a couple of times until retirement. Typical of the frequent lack of logic of horse breeding, this was our best bred horse ever - champions through both sides of the pedigree, successful parents - but ended up performing below average. His mother, Classic Juliet, was one of the old generation of bought-in horses, acquired as a weanling, and one of the first horses my father raced. She won 7 times and placed 10 times, including in metro races, before breaking a notch off a knee joint that made her likely to injure herself with further racing, so she was retired. She was my Romeo's younger full sister and died last year aged 27. Classic Julian is 14.












Next we have Torrific Girl (left), a young mare my father bought when Julian retired, who is currently trialling and learning to race, and Sunset Coast (right), another foal from the old generation of mares my father drove. Sunset Coast is by The Sunbird Hanover and out of Mediterranean, who was a good country race mare, notching up 3 wins and 15 placings while taking my father through the process of becoming a licensed reinsman in the late 1980s. Sunset Coast was very talented, but involved in several horrific racing accidents she never got over psychologically, and retired after a floating accident that tore a huge hole in her inner thigh. She is now 18 years old.


----------



## SueC

Next are two of the home-bred and now retired generation: Sunsmart's dam French Revolution (left), and her full brother Le Chasseur (right). Both are grandget of Dame du Buisson, a French Trotter mare we innocently imported into Australia when we came here in 1882 - she and a Bavarian Warmblood gelding were family members and we decided to bring them along and scrounge for years if necessary to do it. I used to ride this lovely, friendly, considerate ex-racer, ex-broodmare on trails as a child, and long story short, the local trotting association convinced my father to breed from her, and she haemorrhaged to death 12 hours after foaling. The foal was unfortunately nothing like her - miserable temper and one of the few horses I actually disliked - and also quite useless for racing purposes, but bred from to preserve the bloodline and assuage some guilt, I am sure... That stallion, French Legacy, died some years back in his mid 20s.










Le Chasseur is French Legacy's only winner and was a reasonable racehorse, but had tendon issues that forced his retirement. He and French Revolution are very kind, friendly, tractable horses like their French grandmother, and have inherited her colour.










French Revolution is 25 and Le Chasseur 21. The mare looks shaggy because she is mid-moult - the gelding has already moulted. These are the two that I've offered to care for at our place to reduce my father's work load a little. We have lots of pasture and wouldn't mind seeing their friendly faces here. My fingers are crossed they will come to Redmond soon - these are seriously good-natured animals.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

SueC: Video of the race was really cool.

Roadyy: Had a good time at camp I see!

I have missed many of you I know, sorry.
I am heading out for work early these days.
Since school has begun DC traffic is off the hook.


----------



## SueC

This is Dezba, the mare you all know about whose race video I linked you to.










She is a little greyhound of a mare who was basically doomed to become dog food before reaching maturity, and my father had liked the look of her at the training track, so he took her on as a project a year ago, and she is blossoming. Just about to turn 7, she has now accrued 11 placings with my father training and driving, and is happy and relaxed on and off track. She is a real sweetheart and, like lots of horses that get unhappy in mainstream stables, really benefits from a personal touch.











A collective photo of most of the rest of the horses:










Dezba, La Jolie, Frog (don't ask ), Rosie, and La Cherie. All the horses to the right of Dezba are by French Legacy, never made it past trials, and are in their teens. None of them are particularly suitable to ride either - one is very small and nervous, another quite grumpy, Frog is a big chicken - scared of his own shadow despite lots of work from yearling age and a rusted-on follower of other horses who freaks out the moment he is a few metres from his own kind. Jolie has badly turned-out legs, a birth defect. Having such a large quantity of excess animals hanging around is one of the things that has made sure I've never bred a horse myself: I took warning. I know a few of you think my father is lovely to have kept all his retired horses, and in a way it is, but life is also somewhat boring for them, so I prefer to have a small number of horses I can look after better, and have them free ranging.

Having said that, my father was also interested in horse welfare and the living conditions of his horses are a vast improvement on the way riding horses in Europe are generally kept. He made sure to have 4m x 4m loose boxes for plenty of movement and day turnout with considerable room to move, and at least one paddock mate for most of the horses.


----------



## SueC

This is Baralu, the youngest of my father's menagerie:










I really like the look of this one: He reminds me of an Andalusian in his bearing, plus face, mane and tail. Because he is relatively fine-boned, my father is giving him time to mature before racing him. Rising 4, I think he will make a fine mature horse in a year or two and to kill two birds with one stone, I have offered to adopt him post-racing. This means my father doesn't have to worry about what will happen to Baralu should the horse outlive him, and that when Sunsmart retires I will have another nice horse to ride.










Baralu is a rig - he has retained testicles in his body cavity - which means he is a sterile stallion. This also has implications for the kind of home he can go to later. Having said that, he has a testosterone-antagonist implant which is a chemical method of achieving, for around a year at a time, similar results to physically gelding a horse. Still, you can see that his attitude to the dog is quite similar to Julian's: Both of them would kill a dog if they could corner one. Baralu is very friendly to people, but overly playful and boisterous, and still a bit of a handful, as still in the early stages of his education.


----------



## SueC

Phew, so many to get through! To finish, here is a close-up view of some of the horses from the collective photo before:










Frog, full brother to Rosie and Jolie.











Cherie and Rosie. Cherie is a full sister to Chasseur and French Revolution. Rosie is a full sister to Frog and Jolie, and these three were out of Alfa Dynasty, a mare my father raced at the same time he had Mediterranean, and who had one win and 14 placings while my father was qualifying to be a licensed reinsman. Alfa Dynasty died in her early 20s of a ruptured bowel nearly a decade ago.

The Sunbird Hanover died of a twisted bowel at age 24. French Legacy, the Bavarian Warmblood Mingo, and Mediterranean died of age-related illnesses in their 20s - the mare just went to sleep in her loose box one night and never woke up - the most peaceful departure we've had.

My father's first ever race mare, Kiwi Logan, had a fabulous debut season culminating in runner-up in the Triple Crown age classic, but collapsed and died like Hickstead only a few months later, after a flawless training run. Another little mare broke her leg on track in the 1990s. Chip had a full sister who died young of colic, and Colirini, the unraced mother of Chasseur, Cherie and French Revolution also died of a twisted bowel while Cherie was still at foot. Mediterranean also had a foal by French Legacy, but he died of colic also. Interestingly, all the bowel-related deaths were in retired or otherwise sedentary horses: We never had one in a horse that was in training.

I think that's everyone accounted for. My own late Arabian mare, you've already seen.

...end of special transmission...


----------



## ASLacey

Good morning everyone ... have a nice time trying to get to know you all and figure out who is who ... thanks so much for letting me be a part of your group!

So since my intro ride last week on my friend's horse, Chase ... I have done the following to further my dream of re-riding:

spent money at the local tack shop!
furiously reading The Smart Women's Guide to Midlife Horses
talked to a local stable and have an intro lesson on Thursday
sitting on an exercise ball at my desk at work (haven't gotten bucked off yet, almost though!!!)
fell in love with about 15 horses for sale on the internet
'mentally' purchased about $1 million dollars in flashy show shirts and pretty cowboy boots
drank a BEER!

Okay ... time to pretend to be hard at work ... 

Have a great day all,

Lacey


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> They were only metaphorical mushrooms because of the amount of metaphorical organic fertiliser you were talking about, ;-)
> 
> I know you haven't moved, but are you feeling less stressed yet?
> 
> I'm so happy about your cats! :clap:
> 
> PS: Don't worry about the toileting - the vast majority of cats will use litter trays reliably even if they didn't grow up with them - you can start by keeping them confined to the room with the tray at night... a tiled room like a bathroom increases training prospects as nothing fluffy to compete with the tray...


:lol:I realize that, was enjoying the metaphor & being facetious. Just hope I don't pack any spores!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, yes we unloaded the horses, scooped out the poop, hosed down the floor, broomed out the excess water then laid a tarp down. Then put the mini fridge, coffee table for the 27" tv/dvd combo and fan atop the fridge. put the queen air mattress behind that then the mattress off the sleeper sofa at the back end of the trailer. Hung the 10x10 easy up canopy over the back and used the excess tarp length to drop our shoes and boots before entering the sleeping area. I also had a portable ac with us, but it got caught in the rain in the bed of the truck on the way to hook to the trailer so it was all box fan for cooling.


It is not looking like the family will be going with me for the Oct ride unless I can get my truck running in time and just haul my 2 horse trailer with Doc in it. 


In other news, the farm where the horses are has been sold and I meet the new owners tonight to make a new lease. Hoping to get on again to visit more as the day goes on.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> It is not looking like the family will be going with me for the Oct ride unless I can get my truck running in time and just haul my 2 horse trailer with Doc in it.
> 
> 
> In other news, the farm where the horses are has been sold and I meet the new owners tonight to make a new lease. Hoping to get on again to visit more as the day goes on.


Roaddy

Is that you diesel truck you just got running? What happened to it. I hate that. Yall are really getting into the swing of horsing around. Thought your living quarters were very crafty. Hope you get your truck going so yall can continue your adventures together

Hope the lease meeting goes well.


----------



## Celeste

corgi said:


> Hey everyone! Just dropping in to say a quick hello and to show you all my new saddle pad. I saw this at a tack shop when I was down here in June and couldn't stop thinking about it so we went today and I bought it!!!
> 
> It is my birthday present to myself. Yep..I turned 45 today!
> 
> It rained all day so we shopped all day. I bought too many bday presents today. But it sure was fun.


Happy Birthday!! It was also my birthday on Sept 8. I didn't really get online because the kids came over to celebrate and I spent my evening with them. It was a nice visit. (I bought myself some new stirrups for my birthday. )


----------



## Koolio

Happy belated birthday Celeste!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Happy belated birthday, Celeste. 


Ellen, yes my truck was up and running for a week then the rear end went out in it a week before the event. The truck and trailer in the pictures belong to the same person. I was headed to get that trailer with my truck when it went down and he pulled it the rest of the way to his house with that truck. Then offered to loan me it to pull his trailer to the event. He is also the friend I get the 32hp Kabota tractor from on occasion to clear property.


I will try to get pictures of the items we got from the tack swap that never took place. No, I didn't type that wrong. lol The tack swap got hendered by the late cavern tour. A few of us were still lingering around and the member on here that joined me just started giving stuff out so as to not take anything back. We racked up pretty good with saddle bags, cantle bags, horn bags, rope halters and a neoprene girth. I passed on the shipping boots to the coordinator to put in the prize package for the next event.


----------



## Blue

Happy Birthday Celeste!

Roadyy your luck sounds a lot like mine with my truck! It's an '04 Super duty, 6.0 power stroke. The first 100,000 miles were great, then nothin' but trouble. Over the course of a year, we've pretty much built a whole new truck! Well, not all of it, but a lot. It's still cheaper than a new one though, right? Hope you get it all straightened out. It's so frustrating to be without a truck.


----------



## ASLacey

Happy Birthday to Celeste and Corgi!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a quick pop in during my break.

Trying to catch up with the reading...but I'm still clear back on 2031.:-shock:

Just wanted to update you on Piper's progress.. She is such a nice little dog. She has slept in her crate every night without a fight. I thought last night she might since she had been crated a larger portion of the day, but she went in and slept all night.

She's sweet as can be, gentle and playful, yet knows when to lay down and be quiet when need be. 

She also sits well in the car on the way to the barn. I'm in love.

DH is growing fond of her.......but she is afraid of him!!:shock: I think it's the man thing....but there have been a few women she is afraid of too.

Next week we start Puppy Kindergarten, so socialization will be key!

OK, gotta run.......so much to do!

Have a good day.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Happy birthday. Hope you have 100 or so more. And can ride for the duration. That would be great!


----------



## Happy Place

Drum roll please! I got the job. I start tomorrow! It's temp. But the principal thinks it may turn permanent. No benefits since it's temp, that's ok, it's a foot in the door YAY


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place said:


> Drum roll please! I got the job. I start tomorrow! It's temp. But the principal thinks it may turn permanent. No benefits since it's temp, that's ok, it's a foot in the door YAY


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:happydance::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Happy Place, I'm soooo happy for you! Wahooooo!!!!:happydance::clap:


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Drum roll please! I got the job. I start tomorrow! It's temp. But the principal thinks it may turn permanent. No benefits since it's temp, that's ok, it's a foot in the door YAY


*OUR HP GOT IT, SHE GOT IT, SHE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*YES YES YES :clap::clap::clap:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*


*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:I am so happy for you:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *​ 
*YOU GO GIRL*​ 
*YEAH YEAH YEAH *​


----------



## ellen hays

Now we are going to do a happy dance:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
followed up by a hug of happiness


:hug:

*cyber :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: celebrate*


----------



## ellen hays

OK I'll be quiet now:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Sssshhhhhh *YEA YEA YEA:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*

*OK THAT IS IT*




*YEAH \\\\\*








*NO ONE MORE YEAH*

SSSHHHHHH:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Happy Place!!! Woo Hoo!!! I am so happy for you!


So is this a full time counselling position? For what grades?


----------



## Happy Place

It's a temp position counseling high school 9-12. I'm taking over for someone who took a leave of absence. They may not return. It's all up in the air but it's a foot in the door. Very nice people in a new building. I'll have to get up at 5:30 am. Lol that's early for me!! Not complaining, I am thrilled!


----------



## RegularJoe

Happy Place said:


> I got the job.


Yeehaw!


----------



## corgi

Congratulations HP!!!!!!!! So happy for you!

Celeste, I am honored to share a birthday with you.


----------



## Eole

*SUPER NEWS HP!!!!* :happydance:

I logged on now precisely to know if you had THE call.
Congratulations!

Sue, thanks for sharing your dad's horses pictures and stories, truely fascinating. I happy to learn that racing horses can have such a good life. Not always the case, I know.

NS, I missed you!!! Your DH is doing important work, considering the risk of those invading carps. Hope they can convince "big money" to take the right decisions. 

Celeste, Happy belated Birthday!  The Ecological Reserve where I rode yesterday is called Jack Rabbit, in honor of Jack Rabbit Johannsen, a famous athlete and cross-country ski pioneer. He developed skiing in NE America and contributed to an extensive trail system.
He lived to be 111yo and skied DAILY up to 104yo. So, maybe you can ride up to 100yo too?


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, HP, so happy for you! MUCH congratulations & "yeehaws"!! Things be for lookin' up, for sure!

Happy belated Birthday, Celeste! Ladona, not belated, just for this post, lol! Love that saddle pad, love the color pattern. And, to add to past/recent comments: yes, you are very pretty, in a Real Human sort of way, if that makes sense. Just lovely, that happiness you so deserve does shine 'thru.

Can't do much on the Home Front tonight, just got home a bit ago & have to get up 3:30-4:45 to get back to work. Hopefully my schedule will get real soon.

Of course, am going to screw up everyone else's schedule pretty soon, w/time off to move & get settled. New LL said he'll call me this week to set up a time to do the lease paperwork; when that's accomplished, I'll be sure of the move-time & will call landlady to let her know (or text, might just text. I know she's been way less than honest & forthcoming from me, & you'all & others have said she's just been sucking in my $$ for her own reasons, to buy herself her own time. I did tell new LL the story, in brief. He's a realtor, remember. Very polite, very nice Hungarian native...so he didn't come right out & say it, but could see it all over his face: "you've been ripped off". There it is then. I'll text, & find out where to send the keys).

Been figuring out the new phone, got further tips from the guys at work today.

Talked to a maintenance guy about helping me move; he's up for it & will do his best to enlist 2-3 other guys, so it can all be whupped out quick (has to be on a Saturday, of course...) He asked me to feel his bicep for a "strength potential"! Very nice. Told him his wife must be happy w/him (he said "Depends on the day!")

It'll all work out. Obviously, has been working out, in spite of personal convolutions. All day today, I put the "worries" that popped up where they belong...ElseWhere.

Took the 2nd catbox away late yesterday, no problems so far. When new LL (referred to here now as Peter) wants to go over paperwork, I want to be able to have him come to my present place, so he can know that no cat urine/spraying issue is present (in spite of physical area upheaval in general, but he'll understand that). 

I've read all, trying to keep caught up. Welcome..."new person"!! Sorry, won't go back to find your name, but have "liked" your posts! Rick, you've been really really really busy...!

'Nite all, later.


----------



## Blue

TJ, it is what it is. You did the right thing, now its time to protect yourself. Sometimes that includes your mental self. This is gonna be a good thing, I can just feel it. Send pictures of the new place.


----------



## tjtalon

Got back on for a minute, having trouble winding down for bed (or eating, for that matter). Thank you Blue, yes, is what is, it's done; what's more important than going thru it all is the lessons learned from it...protection of myself is paramount. I've learned a lot about Faith in the past 3+ months.


----------



## Stan

Ladona, Celeste Happy birthday. Another day older but with age comes the perfect excuse. I forgot, it must be an age thing. I fall back on them a lot.

Rick I do the clean out the trailer and set up the beds when trekking. Same as what you do but MR I draw the line with sharing the cot with wild critters. And what is a ground hog A Pig?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Woohoo! I got caught up!!!!:wink:

Happy Birthday Celeste and Corgi!

Eole....I still want to ride with you! Beautiful!

HP, CONGRATS!!!!!

TJ........it's time to have FUN with this! It's working itself out and it's time to slow down....smile.....and ENJOY this journey. It's all going to be OK!!!:wink:

OK, i'll check back in later to catch up with you others! Reading everything!

Later!


----------



## NickerMaker71

We've been having beautiful weather here. Did get a really nice ride in on Sunday, as you can see.

jay was a gem and rode sound. His new feet must feel good.

Took some time at the barn last night. Cleaned real good and gave both a good brushing. Decided to tie Piper to teach her patients and and give me peace of mind. :lol: She's a good little girl and just sits there on the lease tho.

OK, gotta run.

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, is the temp job coming with full time hours? I have a feeling the other lady will not return and you now have your new job.

Terry, just think of it this way. If you had jumped the gun and found another place back when this all started, you might have settled for something less than optimal for the three of you. Because of your perseverance through present LL antics you were able to find a really nice place that will suit you another 9 + years. 

You will not have to wait 9 years with a fake tree out on the balcony to see bird birthing. You can walk down to the little area you spoke of and likely find that serenity.


MN17, glad the pup is working out so well and you are still enjoying nice rides.


We met the new owners of the farm and went over some of the property changes he is looking to make. Right away they are contracting a 30x40 pole barn right in front of the gate to the hunting lease beside the arena and putting his hunting dogs back there. He is going to have a gravel drive laid from main drive out to the second gate into the pasture. I'm thankful of that. They are really nice people and I think we will get along fine. 

I also checked out the portable ac last night and got it working again. Sure would have been nice to have it while camping. lol 


Stan, a ground hog is like a land Beaver. Have you never seen the Bill Murry film "Ground Hog Day"? funny movie. 

Hope everyone has a great day and GBY.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> Same as what you do but MR I draw the line with sharing the cot with wild critters. And what is a ground hog A Pig?


The groundhog, also known as a woodchuck, whistle-pig, or land-beaver in some areas, is a rodent of the family Sciuridae, belonging to the group of large ground squirrels known as marmots. Other marmots, such as the yellow-bellied and hoary marmots, live in rocky and mountainous areas, but the groundhog is a lowland creature. It is widely distributed in North America and common in the northeastern and central United States and Canada. Groundhogs are found as far north as Alaska, with their habitat extending southeast to Georgia(Wikipedia)









The feral cat was actually on the cot.
Ground hog was next to cot standing up checking me out.
When I rolled over in the cot he got scared and took off.


----------



## Roadyy

Does that mean we will have another 6 weeks of summer?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

So much good news has really liven things up. I am so happy things are looking up.

Hope the birthday girls had a good day yesterday. Make a birthday resolution to have a be happy and enjoy life even more.

TJ You did good. Things are looking up and will surely continue to get better. Hope the kitties are adjusting to sharing the potty

NM Jay looks like he is really enjoying the outing. You two are a good team. Hope the pup is doing good.

Rick I want to hear some good news about your truck so you and the family can go together again. Since you got your a/c going that would be for a perfect outing.

HP Sorry about going over board, just was so glad this one came thru. 

No snake yesterday when I checked for eggs. I hope I scared them away. If they come back, I guess I'll get work gloves and try to catch them. Put em in an ole pillow case and take em for a ride. A confession. If I had to kill for food, I would probably go hungry. My DIL gives me the venison. I plan on gardening for a long time because that is the food I can gather and eat. May have to become a vegetarian. I will have to plant more potatoes cause they are almost gone. I really enjoyed them. My girls will keep me in eggs if I can beat the snakes to the eggs. 

Hope everyone has a great day and God bless and keep you.


----------



## RegularJoe

Maryland Rider said:


> The groundhog, also known as a woodchuck, whistle-pig, or land-beaver in some areas...


"How much wood would a land-beaver chuck..." 

Just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Just taking a long deserved break. I've been working at breakneck speed to get all my 'to do's' done here at school (which if you know education is IMPOSSIBLE) so I can leave _on-time_ to Piper. Always take work home....or should I say I take my work for a *ride.* It never leave the book bag! :lol::lol::lol: by the time I play with Pipe, do the chores, eat dinner.....I'm too pooped! I'll get into a routine soon.

Think is.......I'm not naturally a focused, run full tilt type of person....so here I am sitting on a Wednesday already burnt out.....so I'm taking 10 minutes to talk to you guys. 

Seems we go one step forward and two steps back with DH and doggie. He likes her, walks with us....yet this morning tells me he _still _isn't happy with the situation. :evil: No kidding.....but it is what it is. Poor Pipe....she just laid there on the rug like she knew we were talking about her. :lol: Such a good little girl. He's annoying me right now! LOL

tomorrow he has the day off...we'll see how THAT goes!:lol::lol::lol:

Roaddy, what is GBY?


----------



## Roadyy

God Bless You


Glad you choose to be with us on your breaks. We feel the love.


----------



## Roadyy

Found this horse trailer a few hours away that might be just the ticket for us. She is looking for a 2 horse bumper pull and I have been texting back and forth pics and info. on repairs needed. I'm pretty sure I can make this into the perfect weekend hauler for us to not go through what we went through this past weekend. It will take some work and additives, but has all the potential we need in our price range....even swap.lol

4 Horse GN Trailer For Sale - As Is


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: All steel, would bit a bit heavy on tare weight let alone loaded.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, but I'm not hauling cross country with it. All of my trips are under 200 miles. I would love an aluminum trailer, but they just aren't in my price range. Hopefully I can fix this one up while using it and trade it in on an aluminum one later or sell it to someone in my position now. The furthest event I'm looking at attending is 174 miles away in Jasper,Fl. I would not even consider it if I were hauling up to Tennessee or North Alabama regularly. This will also get me out of borrowing from my friends. Even though he hasn't used it in ages, I still want to get away from that as it isn't mine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Glad you choose to be with us on your breaks. We feel the love.


MY pleasure!

Waiting on DH, he's going to the barn with us tonight!:shock: Even if he does bellyache he's trying to do the 'family thing'. :lol::lol: Gotta give credit when credit is due.:wink:

While we wait, Piper is full of it and being a terror!!!! She just tried to steal the remote off the coffee table!:shock: Oh dear me.....I can't take my eyes off her.

Looking forward to some saddle time F/S/Sunday....weather to be great!

Roaddy, with your talent, I think ou can turn that trailer into something great. Also, never commented on the weekend. looks like a blast!


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks MN17. Hope the evening is nice with dh joining ya'll. See ya'll tomorrow.







GBY


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

If the truck you are trying to get fixed will pull it easily then when you get the truck fixed, it will be fine. I surely would hesitate pulling with what I have now. A F-150 ford pu. If your truck will handle it, then fix it up (you definitely are capable) and sell it for something lighter or trade up for something more appropriate. Your fix it upper capabilities give you a lot of trading power. Hope it works out well and hope you don't mind my input.


----------



## tjtalon

Reading posts, checking in...

Rick, good on the trailer, hope it works out, & good on the new owner...so your horses are still ok there, I gather. Yes, this place I'll be going to wasn't even available 'till now, so..there it is.

I do love the kitchen, roomy & open (no "tunnel" kitchens as is so common,hate those, have always encountered them, have one now...dark...). Thinking of my decorating scheme already (yes, Nicker, the fun is starting to work in. Got a new towel/dishrag set for my horse warming present today @ the store. Not expensive. Pretty rooster motif...).

Ellen, the cats so far seem to be fine w/one box. Twice daily cleaning will be in order.

I'm keeping up here, so don't get lost in many pages. read everything, think of all of you. Can't respond to a lot things individually right now, but sure do "like".

Have to be in bed in 2 hours & have things to get done. Later then. Thanks for all of the support. I just want to "go home", then get back to the horses.


----------



## Eole

> "How much wood would a land-beaver chuck..."


 :rofl: RegularJoe, I like your sense of humour.
I usually love any wild critters, but I declare war to groundhogs. They make holes and tunnels in my pasture, a threat to my horses' legs. They are cute though.

Roaddy, that's a trailer in need of TLC. A sound floor is the most important thing. The rest is just cosmetics. 

TJ, glad you're starting to enjoy creating your new home.

NM, puppies are adorable but can drive anyone nuts. Remember: this too shall pass.

I invited a friend to ride with me today. DH decided to join us!  Since the death of our mare, he keeps ground-working his gelding daily and rode twice. It was fun but the girl is a chatter-box. I'm used to ride alone; after 10 minutes, I missed the silence and just enjoying nature. I'm becoming an anti-social hermit...

Catou on Alizé and DH on his Rafale
Me on Eole; my little grey was an angel today.


----------



## Happy Place

Thank you all for your support and celebrating my new job. It is full time and I love it. The school is BEAUTIFUL! I have a nice office and everyone is super friendly. I really hope they keep me on.  

I think this weekend I will go riding at that rental barn to see how I like it. Hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Posting this for my friend TJ.

Here's her perty new kitchen! I like it! Homey feel.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes, Eole....this too shall pass.:wink: 

We had a nice 'family time' tonight. Truth be told...DH feels a bit quilty that i am talking all the responsibility for Pipe. Which I said I would.

It all started this mornng when I had to get up three times duirng my breakfast to monitor her. This I don't even think twice about...just something you do. DH was like....you love your quiet mornings, why did you want this? 

what he doesn't realize is that I now get up at 4:30 and that gives me time to drink my coffee, play on HF as she plays. I still get my 'me time'.

All is good, we had a really nice evening together at the barn and a little spin around the block. Our block is 1/4 mile. Nice quiet little 

Also Eole....I too enjoy the quiet of riding alone. Although, when I ride with M, I am the chatterbox.....and I miss all the great nature.:-oops:

Time to settle in for the night.

Good night all!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> *SUPER NEWS HP!!!!* :happydance:
> 
> I logged on now precisely to know if you had THE call.
> Congratulations!
> 
> Sue, thanks for sharing your dad's horses pictures and stories, truely fascinating. I happy to learn that racing horses can have such a good life. Not always the case, I know.
> 
> NS, I missed you!!! Your DH is doing important work, considering the risk of those invading carps. Hope they can convince "big money" to take the right decisions.
> 
> Celeste, Happy belated Birthday!  The Ecological Reserve where I rode yesterday is called Jack Rabbit, in honor of Jack Rabbit Johannsen, a famous athlete and cross-country ski pioneer. He developed skiing in NE America and contributed to an extensive trail system.
> He lived to be 111yo and skied DAILY up to 104yo. So, maybe you can ride up to 100yo too?


 Eole, I love reading of senior ski enthusiasts (and senior nature enthusiasts that still hit the trails with binocs!)- there was a neat story in our local paper last spring of a man who is still hitting the slopes at age 101. Very admirable! 
Yes, and thank you for the compliment on the work of the Fisheries personnel! The river channels for shipping leading in to the Great Lakes needs to be completely closed off, thus the perfect solution. Planes, trains and automobiles are the main source these days for commerce anyway. _Amazing_ how the 'lust for more money' can take such a hold on corporate ppl...... Our Natural Resource Commission is fighting hard for it! 

Here's an update while I'm on the topic - Talked to DH again tonight, and they've been anchoring gill nets around every channel ( past 2 days so far-it took all of Mon to drive down there) on Lk Erie, and drawing them in on the hour and re-setting. This is not only MI DNR, but Minnesota DNR, Ohio, and yesterday he worked closely with the Ontario Ministry Of Natural Resources as well! He said they were a _great_ group to work with. Although technically the Great Lakes are claimed by MI, so many states and Canada depend on them for their pristine beauty, fisheries, and the wildlife that abounds - 3,000 miles of shoreline... *No Asian carp netted so far!* These are tech crews of about 100 that are joined this week, and it's the second one of this year. Looking good as of now


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Posting this for my friend TJ.
> 
> Here's her perty new kitchen! I like it! Homey feel.


Thanks my friend for posting this for me! I took the pic on my "new" cell phone (that I'm finguring out:shock, when I had the mtg w/new LL Monday. It does look homey....I can do things w/this...

Got on to see if Nicker was able to post the pic (w/Puppy etc etc etc). Gong to eat & go to bed...am an hour "late" w/that...

'Nite all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Had to share....my Miss Muffett put herself to bed tonight.:lol: So happy she likes her crate!!

Got antoher good brushing in tonight. Horses starting to loose thier summer hair. I don't know what it is....but Jay is looking mighty fine. Silky, shiny, HUGE! Looking forward to some saddle time!!:thumbsup:

OK, NOW going to bed!:lol:

Good night!


----------



## Northernstar

Hey folks!
I've gone back several pages and feel_ relatively_ caught up - Koolio would say, "Being caught up is _relative_" haha 

Speaking of which, Kooooolio! You had your first snow, and no photos? Would love to see some! From a tidbit on the weather ch, looks like Alberta got some more, and heavy too. It's so cold here tonight, a few more degrees less and you'll be passing that down! We're ready now * Hugs for Sam having more issues? Bless his sweet heart!! 

Celeste, I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and sounds like you did with your kids there! That's awesome 

HP, So glad you landed just the perfect job!! 

Nicker, you seem just bubbling over with excitement having your new puppy! She looks so cozy in her bed 

TJ, I didn't see the details, but it appears you have a new place now? That's so awesome, and what an answer to many prayers! 

Ellen, we have lots of wild turkey here too! They strut around the horse fencing, and across the front of the house - DH got one (from a few mi away) for Thanksgiving that we'll enjoy this year 

Eole, I love your forested trails, and the similarity to ours here is striking-I see you're getting lots of color these days too! 

Sue, your dad's horses are sooo beautiful!! Very well looked after and pampered in every aspect, indeed 

I've just_ fed_ the hay, now it's time to _hit_ the hay! Cooold tonight, which makes the _best_ sleeping weather 

I'll leave you with a few little photos from the past 2 days...


----------



## Northernstar

Harvest moon yesterday, @ pre-dawn while heading out to feed the horses....


----------



## Northernstar

Yesterday a.m. also - the 'tapestry of color' is just beginning to show across the top of the forest @ sunrise.... * Do wish the photo revealed it better, but alas! It's a simple phone


----------



## Northernstar

Gosh, I can't resist, but I love this photo of Star's 1st Autumn here! I wish there was _more _of her and _less _of me, though, because I was heading out for a trek, and stopped to give her a big smooch! Her face is 'saying', "Awww, shucks, Mom! I love you too!" 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Birthday Corgi & Celeste, I almost forgot. :shock:
Although I have been reading all posts.

Saturday is going to he// in a handbag quick.
Now rain projected 60% afternoon and evening thunderstorms.

NM: I like the puppy pics. Rest up, takin care of young'uns is tough.

Eole: Like the riding scenery.

HP: Glad this job issue has went your way.

And TJ: Kitchen looks awesome, glad this apartment mess is coming to an end.
Will you still be active in Horse Monday's, I hope???
You will still need some R&R, don't overlook this.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> ...Got a new towel/dishrag set for my *horse* warming present today @ the store. Not expensive. Pretty rooster motif...).


Hmm, what have we here? It's like a Freudian slip, but not quite like a Freudian slip. What sort of slip is it then? A hippophilous slip? That doesn't sound quite right though. Someone help me out!


----------



## SueC

*Nathalie*: Are you also riding in Renegade boots? And can you tell me about Rafale?


----------



## SueC

*NS*: Your place looks beautiful. Is that forest going up to the horizon? (I have a small screen so I thought I'd check.) Your horses are looking well! I really like the striking colour contrast on one of your girls - the one with the blaze, is it Sugar? - she is what we'd call a liver chestnut here, and has these golden highlights in her mane, very pretty!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Can't believe it's Thursday already! The week is flying by....at least here!

MR, that stinks about your weather this weekend....maybe it will change. It rained steady over night, but is to clear out and be nice and 70s all weekend.:lol: Yes, I definitely need to get my beauty sleep.  Luckily for me, Pipes is ready to settle down around 8:30, which is my usual time to go up read, watch Netflix, whatever. 

NS, that pic of the moon and trees is beautiful.

Oh, speaking of pics, MR, that one a ways back of the spider web, did you take that? Love it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Feel like I haven't posted a horse pic in a while. Two for one in this! LOL

Saddle horns are so useful!:lol:

Making sure I give lots of lovin' on Jay....you all know how he gets!

Have a wonderful day and RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh, speaking of pics, MR, that one a ways back of the spider web, did you take that? Love it!


Yes they were my pics, also some other spider pics on another thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/share-your-photography-452193/#post6160905


----------



## Roadyy

We always called them Banana Spiders..Not sure why or who started it other than the black and yellow color reminds of a rotting banana. We saw about 15 of them over the trails at the caverns this weekend.

Terry, those hallways type kitchens are called Galley Kitchens. We have had several of them ourselves, me and DW. The new one you are moving to is nice and open so you will truly enjoy that.

NS, great pic of you and of the morning horizons. Hope you have a few weeks of cool weather before rumbling in the extreme cold weather.

MR, great pictures and hate your weekend outlook is going south of a tolerable condition.

I have already been thinking of how to redo parts of the trailer to make it more suitable. I may move the wall back between the 1st and 2nd stall then move the escape door back as well. Cut and install a door from front room to the stalls and put a cowboy shower in the 1st stall. Install roof AC where the busted roof vent is and build cabinets along both sides of the bed after insulating and paneling the walls.

We have an insulation contractor on the yard that has both the sheets of insulation and the spray on insulation. He said if I brought the trailer up here one weekend and left it, he would have it sprayed in less than an hour. When I got ready to repaint it then the paint crew will sandblast it and paint it with the heavy duty paint we use on the ships. Several colors to choose from.

MN17, pup looks content to share you with Jay. She is a cutie.


----------



## ASLacey

It's gonna be a great day today ... checking out a new lesson barn today after work to see if it is the place I want to start up on lessons again ...

Then off to visit my friend at her barn for some horse time and to hear all about her adventures in getting back into riding after the kids have grown and gone ... I'll be taking notes!!!

Hope you all have a great day,

Lacey


----------



## Eole

NS, those are encouraging results about the asian carp, seems it can be controlled to some extent.

Roaddy, sounds like a great plan renovating the trailer. If you go ahead, we'll need before/after pics, of course.

Lacey, your enthousiasm is contagious. Let us know about the lesson barn. Maybe a lesson tonight?

Sue, Rafale's registered name is Rafeen, pure-bred arabian, 50% egyptian on his dad side, Safeen. Safeen is still at stud in Germany. Fine head but stocky for an arabian, very athletic. DH did some eventing with him, he jumps anything (including the dressage fence :rofl: ) He really did, and that was hilarious. 
This is Rafeen-Rafale:


----------



## Eole

Another one of Rafeen-Rafale (with his half-brother Eole's head sticking under his belly)


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 513386
> 
> 
> Gosh, I can't resist, but I love this photo of Star's 1st Autumn here! *I wish there was more of her and less of me*, though, because I was heading out for a trek, and stopped to give her a big smooch! Her face is 'saying', "Awww, shucks, Mom! I love you too!"
> 
> Goodnight all, and God Bless!


NS
Young lady you better not be saying things like that. I see two beautiful Northern Stars. You always brighten up the skies for your Auntie Ellen.

I posted a visitor message on your site re avatar picture. Mentioned I missed not seeing you on the over 40 thread. I just didn't read back far enough to catch your post from last night. Sorry, but I am glad to see your post.

I really enjoy encountering the wild like here, it is a treasure. There are a group of does that travel thru. I can see them from my front porch.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. everyone

I am off to order a pressure washer to clean my deck so I can waterproof it before winter. Unfamiliar territory, but considered an adventure. 

I haven't heard anything about Red. Last time I checked the guy had gotten several calls. One was from a guy who was looking for a field trial horse. We talked about how that would be ideal for Red since big horses were preferred with smooth gaits. We will see:-|

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to add pics of the tack I made out with from the weekend. Here ya go..


----------



## SueC

*Nathalie*: Jumping the dressage fence, hilarous!  And they say Arabians can't jump! ;-) (You know my ancient gelding Romeo? When he was a young whipper-snapper, before we got him at age 3, he was with some rough people who used an electric whip in his harness training and consequently he jumped the railing at the trotting track, cart and driver attached, smashing everything up...and they called him uncontrollable, stupid people!!!! Anyway, I reckon they deserved it - too often, horses suffer quietly...)

Have you had Rafale long? I seem to have not seen any photos of him before (or maybe I mistook him for Alize). I thought your DH rode your late Canadian mare. Well, you have Arabian City now, by the looks of it! All three look fabulous and athletic. Is Rafale tall? He looks over 15hh anyway... Great trail photos earlier too. Your whole family seems to ride?


*MR*: Great spider photos on that Photography thread. Do you have a good macro lens?


*NM71*: Jay looks fascinated by the new canine! Your Jay is so shiny. Do you polish his ears? ;-) ...I bought something for my DH:










The packet says, "In this age of complicated technology, communicate in the simplest way possible. This bell will let your partner know you're in need of a big kiss! Leave this bell on the side ready to use any time."

Maybe your DH would like a bell like that?


*Celeste*: Happy birthday belatedly... did you have candles on a cake?


Hello *everyone else*! :wave: Have to get some sleep now, have a good day!


...before I forget: My father has had a think and he will send Sunsmart's mother and uncle down to us. He agrees he will still have plenty to do with 10 horses, and as we are planning on exchanging every 6-8 weeks or so in future, he will still get to see his darlings, plus they will have an interesting change of scenery and good care. Only catch: As they are due for a hoof trim and he currently cannot use nippers, it will be about another three weeks minimum, he thinks, before he can send them down (and no, he wouldn't hear of sending them untrimmed for me to trim - that'd be like sending a child to school in pyjamas, as far as he's concerned.)

As he can't use nippers with his injured palm, he has to rasp his racehorses instead at present, and managed to re-shoe one yesterday. Today he removed the stitches. He says the chainsaw hit him obliquely, so instead of mauling his skin it sliced open a big flap of skin and muscle that they essentially stitched back down. He says he only lost a fingernail's worth of skin, and this is granulating. He also says the raw honey is doing a great job. He uses it in combination with tea tree oil. He says both are antibacterial, and that the honey keeps the wound from drying out or getting too wet...keeps it nice and pliable, and it's healing well.


----------



## SueC

Oh, I dug up another photo we took at trackwork a few years ago, of dad driving Classic Julian when he was still racing:










You don't get that many harness photos on HF so I thought I'd post it!


----------



## Eole

Sue, love the "kiss bell", cute idea. Classic Julian is so handsome, I had noticed him in the previous pictures. Are they all pacers?

Rafale is really DH's horse, that's why you didn't see pictures before. He's about 15h1. We got him as a yearling, he's 14yo this year. DH is an excellent rider, but rarely rides nowadays. The Canadian mare was meant as our work horse (sleigh and sugar bush) and was our visitor's horse, being solid and calm. 
About his jumping ability; at 3yo, Rafale jumped through the top door of the stable from a standstill to join his buddies outside. That's a 3'6"X3'6" opening: didn't touch a thing. :shock:
That's the opening he jumped through:


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like what Little Man did this past Saturday. Not as small a gap to go through, but tight enough with no room to get momentum up in a 12x12 stall. I'll snap a picture of the stall spot he jumped when I get up there first weekend in Oct for the next trail event.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*: Great spider photos on that Photography thread. Do you have a good macro lens?


Actually I do not have a decent lens for this.
I shoot these pics with an 18mm lens on high-res(about 8 meg a pic).
About a foot greater than minimum focal distance on manual focus.
Always shoot 4 pics while adjusting focus.
Pick the 1 of 4 that shows a hair on a tick and crop it.
I crop @ 1366x768 for laptop wallpaper, I reduce for posting here to meet the 800x600 requirement.

Editing I sometimes use Microsoft Photo Editor.
This is only for the close-up macro pics.
I usually have to sharpen at a 1 or 2 setting.
Contrast darkened by a 1 or a 2 and lessen gamma correction to 91%.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to keep up here....
SueC, I imagine the "horse warming" typo instead of "house warming has a lot to do w/my me-focus(ya THINK?).

MR, HorseMonday coming...early October. Am very time-crunched @ present, can't go out to Janice's...just too much to deal with/arrange/do right now. R&R? It'll get there.

Heard from new LL today, he'll let me have both cats for only $100 deposit (that I can make payments on), & can move in on Saturday Sept 27 (he won't charge me for the 3 days). I reserved a UHaul for the 27th (will have help, I've been assured, from 2-3 maybe 4 maintenance guys from work). Called Eddie, new assistant chief, for heads-up for days off (between vac & PHL hours: Sept 23-Oct 4). I have to have the time. Did 2 hrs PHL today just to come home & deal w/stuff (no partner aroud @ home to be packing/cleaning while I'm @ work, & it was slow today, so...glad I did it).

Had to take a break, get a little something to eat & check in here. I don't miss being out at Janice's, which surprises me...I feel like when I go back it will be even better. (BTW, to those who know..packing up "BOB" will be something to figure out! Don't want him to get bent, lol).

Later, all. I read all, you know that...


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Classic Julian is so handsome, I had noticed him in the previous pictures. Are they all pacers?


I look at Julian and see his under-saddle potential - he's beautiful and athletic and only 14 and totally sound. I think he'd be as good a riding horse as my Sunsmart, who is by the same sire. Julian is slightly smaller, but has a better head carriage - I had to work Sunsmart out of being upside-down when I started. I think he's wasted in the paddock, and bored to boot. But I already have a riding horse and can't ride two.

Julian raced as a pacer but has a beautiful trot as well, like Chip, who did whatever gait the rider cued for - there is this misconception that pacers are useless at serious equitation because they allegedly can't trot or canter properly or get the leads right. There is a small subset of pacers who can't trot, they only ever pace in the paddock as well, but whatever they have in the paddock, they will potentially have under a rider with the right communication. However, unless a rider has some competence in under-saddle training and in basic dressage, the horse is just going to keep doing what it thinks the humans want from it unless shown otherwise. If trotters/pacers are ridden from the go-get parallel with their harness training, then they never need re-training, but re-training is straightforward for a competent rider.

Sunsmart was a trotter, pacing didn't agree with him although my father tried to teach it to him for seven years, so he never got to race as there were no trotting races in WA at the time. Same goes for a few other horses my father bred but never raced - the mare that everything started with was a French Trotter, and some of her descendants, like Sunsmart, took after her to the extent that they weren't "ambidextrous" like most Standardbreds.

Sunsmart's gaits at liberty - this is a fun video if you haven't seen it, where he chases cattle for entertainment:









> Rafale is really DH's horse, that's why you didn't see pictures before. He's about 15h1. We got him as a yearling, he's 14yo this year. DH is an excellent rider, but rarely rides nowadays. The Canadian mare was meant as our work horse (sleigh and sugar bush) and was our visitor's horse, being solid and calm.


It was such a shame about your lovely mare. :-(

Your husband looks a natural on horseback. Did you guys meet through horse-riding?

When did Rafale last event? It's nice to see an Arabian eventing!

And do you have any other horses lurking about we haven't seen because they aren't your own personal horses? Now I'm curious. There's at least four stalls in your barn that I can count...




> About his jumping ability; at 3yo, Rafale jumped through the top door of the stable from a standstill to join his buddies outside. That's a 3'6"X3'6" opening: didn't touch a thing. :shock:


Yikes, that gives me the heebiejeebies; horses occasionally break their necks doing that, plus the concrete isn't a nice landing surface. Bet he felt pleased with himself though. One of dad's now deceased mares got in a lather once due to separation anxiety and threw herself over the loosebox door. Jumping wasn't her forte and she got stuck on the door and ended up with serious, nasty injuries struggling to get free. We put her in a walk-in-walk-out exterior stall after that.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Actually I do not have a decent lens for this.
> I shoot these pics with an 18mm lens on high-res(about 8 meg a pic).
> About a foot greater than minimum focal distance on manual focus.
> Always shoot 4 pics while adjusting focus.
> Pick the 1 of 4 that shows a hair on a tick and crop it.
> I crop @ 1366x768 for laptop wallpaper, I reduce for posting here to meet the 800x600 requirement.
> 
> Editing I sometimes use Microsoft Photo Editor.
> This is only for the close-up macro pics.
> I usually have to sharpen at a 1 or 2 setting.
> Contrast darkened by a 1 or a 2 and lessen gamma correction to 91%.


Thank you, very interesting info! 

Do you have an automatic or SLR? We don't have an SLR yet; my DH dearly wants one when the house is finished (strict budget meanwhile), he's into macro photography of flora and little critters, and the technical limitations of our Canon Powershot SX20 IS frustrate him. Brett, who worked as a graphic designer for years, fiddles with some photos in post-production like you do to try to sharpen them up, but you can only get so far. We have retired friends with a decent camera and a penchant for macro photography, we drool over their photographs:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jean_hort/

17 years ago I saw the international Nature Photography competition at the Natural History Museum in London. Their stuff would have been totally competitive... technology has really improved...


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Trying to keep up here....
> SueC, I imagine the "horse warming" typo instead of "house warming has a lot to do w/my me-focus(ya THINK?).


Maybe it's a premonition! ;-)


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Thank you, very interesting info!
> 
> Do you have an automatic or SLR? We don't have an SLR yet; my DH dearly wants one when the house is finished (strict budget meanwhile), he's into macro photography of flora and little critters, and the technical limitations of our Canon Powershot SX20 IS frustrate him. Brett, who worked as a graphic designer for years, fiddles with some photos in post-production like you do to try to sharpen them up, but you can only get so far. We have retired friends with a decent camera and a penchant for macro photography, we drool over their photographs:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jean_hort/
> 
> 17 years ago I saw the international Nature Photography competition at the Natural History Museum in London. Their stuff would have been totally competitive... technology has really improved...



Awesome pictures on the website! 

I am using a Canon DSLR, it is not an over $1000 camera though.
Anything else I was disgusted with.
I have loads of 35mm gear for Minolta, it is now a relic though.
I used to shoot 35mm slide film, develop at home, push and pull high end film.
Rolls of film refrigerated, loaded my own rolls(40 frames).
Difficult to find chemicals these days at a decent price.
Bags of lenses and cameras, motor drives, color enlarger etc...

Color saturation was my bag, always after vibrant colors and textures.

When I see good pictures these days I could tell you exactly how I would shoot it.
That is with the old equipment.

Ironically all my best photos were shot with a used X700 camera.($70)
We will not discuss the cost of the APO lenses. I will never recover these $$$.
I could shoot the National Aquarium in Baltimore on private tours.
You could count the scales on every fish. Washington DC aquarium too.
Lighting was poor in both, extra halogen lights and batteries.

I am done reminiscing I will step down from soapbox now.
Thank You SueC, you have brought back many good memories.


----------



## RegularJoe

Maryland Rider said:


> We will not discuss the cost of the APO lenses.


Wow, and I felt bad about the two Canon F1s and 50 1.2 lens gathering dust in my basement. There's a bunch of other junk down there too, but nothing like an APO lens. 

I resisted switching to digital for a long time because of what I had invested in film. About 10 years ago I bought a bottom feeder Canon Rebel to take on a vacation and I haven't shot a single frame of film since. 

At least I can still use my flashes, although they look ancient sitting on my new cameras. As for the rest, after a number of additions and upgrades, I've still never owned a lens as good as that 50 1.2. Amazing low-light performance and gorgeous bokeh.


----------



## Blue

TJ-:hug::thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

yea! TJ! Sounds like things are moving along quickly and so happy this landlord is working with you. Good things come to those who wait....and not panic!:wink::lol:

not much gioing on here. Tonight, taking Piper to get her second set of shots so we can start puppy Kindergarten next week. She's starting to get comfortable here, so her puppy personaltiy is starting to come through....aka, she got ahold of my slippers and widened the hole that already exsisted.:evil: i was standing right there TOO! Double:evil::evil:

Fall is creeping in....only high of 60s this weekend. Nice riding weather!!

Today DH has the day off....with puppy.....should be interesting!:shock::shock: She's still afraid of him!

OK, gotta run.

Have a happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, when you told of Little Man's jump, it reminded me of Rafale's door jump as well. Good thing they didn't get hurt in the process.

I did a lot of photography with my old Minolta. Slides because they were cheaper and colors were better than prints at the time.


> I resisted switching to digital for a long time because of what I had invested in film. About 10 years ago I bought a bottom feeder Canon Rebel to take on a vacation and I haven't shot a single frame of film since.


 Same here, first generation Canon Rebel. I do take pictures, but never mastered it as much as the old stuff. I do get some good shots, but results is inconsistant. I shoot nature, mostly. And horses of course...

TJ, this is getting exciting. You'll be busy this month. Oh yes, Bob is moving too. 

NM, I have plenty of chewed shoes from the puppies I raised over the years. They always chewed mine, not his. :evil: Better smell? How is your friend who had the bad fall?

Sue, only our 3 arabians left, 4th stall is now empty... DH is a natural, they evented around 2007-2009, at lowest level just for fun. We didn't know we both had the horse-bug addiction when we met.

One pic I took of a blue jay. And one of DH-Rafale eventing


----------



## SueC

Great jumping shot, and Rafale looks very merry! Reminds me too of an old Swedish saying that you can tell you have a good jumper when you can feel its tail collide with the back of your helmet over a jump. :rofl: That might be exaggerating a little though...


----------



## Celeste

I rode in the arena for a few minutes. I tried to go back to a low port curb bit since she seems to not respond that well to the snaffle. Now I remember why I gave up on the curb. Just so long as your hands are totally soft, you are ok. Any tiny mistake and she way over reacts. It seems as if you tried to stop her from a bolt, she would freak out, so I put the snaffle back on. I really hope that I get to try again tomorrow. I checked the weather when I got back in. It is 90 degrees with 59% humidity. No wonder I was hot.

My dog has decided that she wants to attack and kill armadillos. The only problem is that most of then way outweigh her. They pretty much just ignore her. She got one to run from her and that made it worse. She barks and barks at them to the point of being pesty. Silly dog.


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, getting used to this new schedule is something else. I am not complaining mind you!!! I LOVE my job. :happydance: I have been there a total of 3 days and so far I am the new sponsor for the after school jazz band (did I tell you that I love jazz and play a couple of instruments?) and I am the testing coordinator for the PSAT, which pays a small stipend. They still are saying that they have no idea how long I will be with them, but the PSAT is Oct 18 and the first Jazz Band concert is in November. I think the person I replaced regrets leaving her teaching position. She has a picture of the staff from her old school (signed by everyone) on the office wall and all sorts of teacherish nick nacks that look closer to middle school than high school. She asked for a transfer at the end of last year, but they couldn't do it. Principal thinks she doesn't want to ever come back. I'm just trying to do my thing and let them decide they can't go on without me!!!

Today I got home and not 10 minutes later my old dog rolled in something really stinky. Ugh into the bathtub she goes. What a way to kick off a weekend. I am supposed to go to an archery range with my sister and her grandson tomorrow morning. I also need to go grocery shopping or we will be forced to draw pictures of food on paper towel and eat that! :rofl:
I'm teaching Sunday school for the wee ones and I hope then I will get the chance to go riding Sunday afternoon. The lazy days of summer are gone for sure! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Sue, love the "kiss bell", cute idea. Classic Julian is so handsome, I had noticed him in the previous pictures. Are they all pacers?
> 
> Rafale is really DH's horse, that's why you didn't see pictures before. He's about 15h1. We got him as a yearling, he's 14yo this year. DH is an excellent rider, but rarely rides nowadays. The Canadian mare was meant as our work horse (sleigh and sugar bush) and was our visitor's horse, being solid and calm.
> About his jumping ability; at 3yo, Rafale jumped through the top door of the stable from a standstill to join his buddies outside. That's a 3'6"X3'6" opening: didn't touch a thing. :shock:
> That's the opening he jumped through:


 ^^What a naughty, yet _handsome_ Rafale!^^
Did I see 'sleigh' and 'sugar bush'? My Morgan, Sugar is trained to drive a sleigh, and her previous owner says she loves it! Unfortunately, I neither have the money to buy one nor the skill to drive it, but would consider it another adventure someday! I love making maple syrup, and in my years working in Nature Centers and also at home, have taught others and made 100's of gallons of it! I give a program called, "Trees, Leaves, and Photosynthesis Please!" wherein at the conclusion each student/parent gets a taste of it after hearing of the Native American 'accidental discovery' of it... Would love to hear how you do yours! Outdoors, I'm sure... Very cool, Eole! So many don't realize the sugar maple only grows in a small section of the world


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Whew, getting used to this new schedule is something else. I am not complaining mind you!!! I LOVE my job. :happydance: I have been there a total of 3 days and so far I am the new sponsor for the after school jazz band (did I tell you that I love jazz and play a couple of instruments?) and I am the testing coordinator for the PSAT, which pays a small stipend. They still are saying that they have no idea how long I will be with them, but the PSAT is Oct 18 and the first Jazz Band concert is in November. I think the person I replaced regrets leaving her teaching position. She has a picture of the staff from her old school (signed by everyone) on the office wall and all sorts of teacherish nick nacks that look closer to middle school than high school. She asked for a transfer at the end of last year, but they couldn't do it. Principal thinks she doesn't want to ever come back. I'm just trying to do my thing and let them decide they can't go on without me!!!
> 
> Today I got home and not 10 minutes later my old dog rolled in something really stinky. Ugh into the bathtub she goes. What a way to kick off a weekend. I am supposed to go to an archery range with my sister and her grandson tomorrow morning. I also need to go grocery shopping or we will be forced to draw pictures of food on paper towel and eat that! :rofl:
> I'm teaching Sunday school for the wee ones and I hope then I will get the chance to go riding Sunday afternoon. The lazy days of summer are gone for sure! Have a great weekend everyone!


 HP, there's no way they could find someone to fit this position in the way you have so quickly! This is just _fabulous!_ And no, you hadn't mentioned you played instruments! Very cool! I've played the flute since the age of 10... Hope you're able to get everything done this weekend, and have some awesome horse time to boot!


----------



## Celeste

I think that real maple syrup is the best thing in the world to eat!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I rode in the arena for a few minutes. I tried to go back to a low port curb bit since she seems to not respond that well to the snaffle. Now I remember why I gave up on the curb. Just so long as your hands are totally soft, you are ok. Any tiny mistake and she way over reacts. It seems as if you tried to stop her from a bolt, she would freak out, so I put the snaffle back on.


This is a strange reaction to a curb, Celeste - is this a mild curb with shortish shanks? Horses are generally _less_ reactive in such a bit than in a jointed snaffle, because the curb reduces shock to the jaw, and spreads force over a larger contact area, and the rein cue appears gradually rather than all at once. Are you sure the curb fits her? Is the chain nice and flat? A common problem with curbs is the lip of the horse getting pinched when you activate the shanks - have a look from the ground. If that happens, adjust the chain - some people even run the chain through the ring/dee before attaching to the hook, to prevent accidental entrapment.


----------



## SueC

Maple syrup - on waffles, yum - a luxury item here - enjoy _bathing_ in it, NS!


----------



## Celeste

It is a very mild curb bit. I used it on her for over a year. Then she started over-reacting to it. The bit is most likely ok. The horse is psycho........


----------



## SueC

It pays to check the chin chain action from the ground anyway. It's an easy problem to miss.


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> It pays to check the chin chain action from the ground anyway. It's an easy problem to miss.


So what should I look for on the chin chain?


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> NS
> Young lady you better not be saying things like that. I see two beautiful Northern Stars. You always brighten up the skies for your Auntie Ellen.
> 
> I posted a visitor message on your site re avatar picture. Mentioned I missed not seeing you on the over 40 thread. I just didn't read back far enough to catch your post from last night. Sorry, but I am glad to see your post.
> 
> I really enjoy encountering the wild like here, it is a treasure. There are a group of does that travel thru. I can see them from my front porch.


_Ellen, I declare you're sweeter than a dish full of praline pecans!!_  
It was past my bedtime when posting, and my statement wasn't meant to be self-depreciating - the photo was teeny in my files, and I thought more of Star's face was on there until I posted! It was really a super cute moment with her  ** I'll def read your pm!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I have restarted our band. We got a drummer and a bass player. I play rhythm guitar and sing. DH plays lead guitar and sings. We are doing blues, rock, and jazz. We had a practice today and it was loads of fun.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> So what should I look for on the chin chain?


1. It has to be nice and flat - rotated correctly - and has to remain nice and flat right through the shank rotation.

2. Check whether there is any pinching or interference with the lips while you fully rotate the lever from the ground.

3. Make sure the chain is neither overtight nor too loose. You should get reasonable engagement with the lever turned about halfway.

...many chains supplied with curb bits aren't properly flat, or they might have little knobbly corners where the links are welded that create point pressure on the horse, which would be agonising... You can ride in a padded leather strap rather than chain as an experiment, may be more comfortable, and helps figure if the chain is a problem. A good chain is not a problem...and not likely to cause chafing. _Pinching_ is another issue! Both can do that.

You'd be amazed how many people ride in curbs with an inherent problem, either from manufacturing or from not fitting properly. Even very experienced riders can miss it - and how many people check the bit action through the full rotation carefully on the ground, from all sides, rather than just fit it, think it looks fine, and hop on?

...oh, and I nearly forgot: The chain also has to be sitting in the right spot - in the groove of the chin - not interfering with the fleshy bits below or the bony, unprotected projections of the horse's jawbone. This adjustment is made by raising or lowering the bit in the mouth and, in part, through chin chain tension.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Subbing - over 40+ - nice to meet y'all - haven't read all the posts, way too many to read...


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> *NS*: Your place looks beautiful. Is that forest going up to the horizon? (I have a small screen so I thought I'd check.) Your horses are looking well! I really like the striking colour contrast on one of your girls - the one with the blaze, is it Sugar? - she is what we'd call a liver chestnut here, and has these golden highlights in her mane, very pretty!


 Thank you, Sue! We're still humbly in awe of the privilege to own this piece of paradise on earth after all these years 
Yes, that is indeed forests going out as far as the eye can see, and not a house or building in site. 9 miles of it behind us, and to the east as well. It's mountainous topography in this part of N MI, and we're at almost 1,400 ft. 

You're spot on about Sugar! She is indeed a liver chestnut! I'd never seen one prior to owning her, and her mane is thick with the look of molten caramel.... When I entered her in my HF 'barn', there was only a choice for chestnut. I knew nothing of she and Laney's personalities when I got them, and they have both been a delight  * Here's a fave shot of Sugar last winter


----------



## SueC

Hi Anita! :rofl: - it would take _years_ to read the whole thread...as it is, it's hard to keep up with current production. We have many talented novelists here! ;-)

Will you tell us about you?


----------



## Northernstar

A better view of what my avatar was all this summer, showing the expanse of trees - it's a silent world, and we cherish it! When I'm doing chores, I can literally hear the horses munching their hay 

* There was no electricity available here until after WWII, and we had dial up until a few years ago. Fits right in with our lifestyle just fine


----------



## SueC

Very nice, NS. So few places now without traffic noise, even in the distance.


----------



## Northernstar

Folks, it's pitch solid black with cooold rain going on! I don't think it got out of the 40's today, and calling for frost tonight Must get out to feed some hungry mares! DH arrived home tonight, and was glad for a nice home cooked dinner 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Hi Anita! :rofl: - it would take _years_ to read the whole thread...as it is, it's hard to keep up with current production. We have many talented novelists here! ;-)
> 
> Will you tell us about you?


Ok, but remember, you asked! LOL

I think I inherited the love of horses gene from my paternal grandfather, but anyway, I asked for a horse from age two on up. 

finally got my first pony at 11yrs, Doctor Pepper  rode mostly steady, started western pleasure, got bored so changed to barrels then discovered jumping! After a horn jab into the chest, decided to try one of those "sissy" jumping saddles and took some lessons (first ones ever) at a HJ barn. 

Loved, loved, loved riding the jumpers! Bought a 14.2 hand 6yr old, unbroke Arab recently gelded when I was 19. Bought him cause he had a reputation of jumping 6' fences to get to mares! 

Trying to ride that horse taught me humility - that I couldn't ride anything on four legs...

Took 8yrs off from horses for school, marriage, kids, job. 

Bought a 2 yr old unbroke Morgan mare (I never learn) trained her to drive and then put her undersaddle at 3. I haven't been without a horse since.

Got too old to ride the jumpers, and had a horse that wouldn't come within 20' of another horse, so changed to Dressage. Competed successfully thru first level on horses not bred to do Dressage! 

Got older, finances took a nose-dive after the divorce. Lost my job and had to change careers. 

Woke up one day in my 50th year and decided to buy a Rocky Mtn Horse and change to a trail rider (with the eventual goal of endurance riding) even though I had never rided a RMHA or even seen one in person. 

Found a cute 4yr old chocolate gelding online and drove up to Kentucky to buy him. 

three years later, here I am. Now an RN working nights and trying to ride my little Chivas anywhere I can. 

Also own a 19yr old, 14.2h palomino QH mare, Sassy who is mostly retired, and a 23yr old 15h Arab/Paint gelding that my youngest DD rides. 

Sorry for the novel, I tried to keep it short :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hello all! I am closer to 40 than to anything else, so hoping that lets me be included here. Someone mentioned this thread in a trail riding thread and I had to check it out.

I also haven't attempted to read all the previous posts. Maybe this winter if I get snowed in! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I can barely keep up with this thread, and I read it every day.


----------



## SueC

Hey, *Phantomhorse*! That's a neat water photo on your avatar! 

*Anita Anne*, thanks for the story, much enjoyed reading! You too have the makings of a novelist! ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Someone mentioned this thread in a trail riding thread and I had to check it out.


That's exactly why I went looking for this thread too!!!


----------



## Eole

HP, I'm so glad you're happy with the job. What instruments do you play? I play the piano, classical mostly but love jazz. Some flute, but I'm no good.

Celeste, if you have some youtube of your band playing, that would be cool!

Welcome AnitaAnne, loved your intro; a lifetime of horses! Just jump right in; all about life and horses.

Phantom, we all need a younger one to pick on! :lol: Welcome too. 

Explored another trail on my mountain bike today, absolutely gorgeous. I'm amazed to find groomed path in the middle of wilderness. Saw a wild turkey, those are big! With last week's trail I rode, I now have a 16 miles loop that I don't need to trailer too.
Pictures on today's trail: (next time will be behind the ears)


----------



## Happy Place

Maple Syrup!!! Love it. I boiled some down one time. It took forever. If anyone questions why real maple syrup is so expensive, it's all about production time. I boiled mine in a propane turkey roaster :lol: Took a whole lot of propane to get my syrup. That was my first and only attempt. We talked about it this year, but didn't do it.

NS- You do live way up there! My MIL grew up in the Houghton Hancock area. She lives down here in the SE Lower now. You get the cold weather so much earlier than we don. It was in the upper 50s today and should be in the sixties by Sunday. We are due for a lot of rain tonight and tomorrow am. Stop sending your crummy weather down here LOL!

I play tenor saxophone and rhythm guitar. When my son was home, we had a basement band! His friends would come over and we would all jam. He plays drums, piano, Lead and Bass Guitar and Trombone. Fun times. I miss that. Now I just play guitar around the campfire (especially if no one is listening!!!)


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I can barely keep up with this thread, and I read it every day.


Ditto.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Covering subjects as the weather Its still raining but as you are cooling down this afternoon bugs took time out to do a little sun bathing in between showers it hit 22 degrees this after noon. 
Sorry folks but spring has sprung and winter is on the way in your neck of the woods.

Musical instruments SWMBO plays the bass guitar, Harp, keyboard and sings. Don't tell her I said this But I have never heard her hit a bum note or go off key or pitch. I play guitar and have a Taylor DN3 I brought back from the states some years ago and while on the subject of cameras I have a Cannon power shot S5IS with a cannon zoom 12x15 lens. I just point and click

































No cowboys were hurt while demonstrating the different dismounting methods. I know one or two of them:lol:
I was going to post a photo of Bugs trying to leave home, but we all know he is the best thing since sliced bread, except of course Nickers new dog potluck it was called wasn't it.:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jumping in quick before I forget what I read up to so far......

Welcome newbies....must be Roaddy who's talkin' about us over there in the trail section.:wink:

HP, REALLY happy about your job! Good things come to those who wait. I suspect that lady won't be back. i think educators who get their 'freedom', especiallly when they are older find they are ready to be done. Our job is just so dang taxing.

HP, that's really cool (goes for all of you who play) about the basement band. One 4th og July we had a HUGE gang up at our mountain camp. One guy pulled out his guitar and sang around the fire. That is one of the most fondest memories I have about camp.

I play too.....well I should say I played......clarinet from 4th grade into my senior year in HS. Dappled at the piano, and every summer we were allowed to try something new to play, so I tried flute and xylophone too! :lol::lol: Didn't stick with either of those.

Maple syrup....manmy people around here tap their trees and make it. I'mm going to be in the minority and say I don't care for the taste. I'll stick with my Mrs. Butterworth's.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley, I'm with you....point and click camera. I absolutely LOVE taking pictures and finding the right/interesting angle. I've thought about taking classes on photography, then I thought it might then just become a chore.....so I point and shoot....and enjoy myself.

'Potluck' had her second set of shots last night. She is such a good puppy. She just laid up on the table and allowed Dr. R to examine her. He said, "I've seen her before! (the shelter uses this vet) But I didn't realize you adopted her! He remember me and Maggie! (That makes me feel good. They see plenty of patients and how he helped me through her death made me really like him.) 

I digress.....he says she's about 12-14 weeks. OLDER than what we thought! :shock: She is loosing her baby teeth, and he says she looks to be a very healthy puppy. he thought she might have some Beagle in her, and expects her to get up to around 40 pounds. She is currently 13.5 lbs. 

DH took us to the vet, then decided to take us to the hardware store so he could buy her a license. She sat there like a peach! No fidgeting or whining. THAT I greatly appreciate!!

The trip to the vet and barn must have worn her out, cause she was up in her bed by 8:00. She slept 10 hours in her crate last night! YEA! I get my rest too!

Heading out to school today to get my work done. Comeing home early this week has wrtecked havoc with my lesson planning time.:-( i'll take 'Potluck' with me. Teach her some patience and exercise her when I go to the copy room a million times!

By then the rain should be gone and i can get some much needed saddle time in.

Weather.....52* and rainy/damp. Had to wear a sweatshirt and coat to feed last night. :evil: TOO soon for this!

Eole, beautiful views as always. And i love the looks of Aniliza (I know I butchered that name)

OK, so there is my novel.....Yep! I'm one of the novelist.

have a good day all! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, going to leave you all with this! 

Hoping for more horsey shots than puppy shots this weekend.:wink:

If all holds true, M and i are heading out on a trek next weekend! WooHOO!


----------



## Eole

Oh! That is the cutest puppy ever!


> And I love the looks of Aniliza (I know I butchered that name)


 ????? LOL So much butchered that I don't know what you're talking about. :lol: Maybe Alize?

Maple syrup. We buy by the gallon here (DH's addiction). Canada produces 80% of world syrup, and my province Quebec produces 91% of it. When we bought the land, DH wanted maples, I wanted water, we both wanted hills and horses. So we have a potential of taping 2000 maples, but we're not yet organized for production. It will come, in time... I buy from a collegue who taps over 10 000 trees. That's a business, not a hobby anymore.

We typically use a boiler (wood or gas) in a sugar shack traditionnally looking like this. Never seen it done outdoor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! Looking forward to learning about you all, and no, it wasn't Roadyy who perked our interest in this thread, it was a newbie on the trail riding thread. 

Sue C: I definately have novelist leanings...I will add that I was really admiring all your Daddy's horses, and especially happy to see the retired ones cared for so lovingly. 

My grampa was the same way, he owned a coal yard, and it was all horse drawn wagons for many years. He owned a separate farm that all his retired horses went to, he never sold any of them. If he saw a driver mistreat their horse, he would immediately fire the driver. 

Stan: Since I am currently recovering from an unplanned dismount this past Sunday, those shots _look_ painful! 

NM71: Potluck is the cutest little pup! Glad to hear she coming along well. 

I have absolutely no musical ability at all, unless you count being able to hear if someone is in tune or not. My mother used to sigh a lot and shake her head sadly when trying to teach me to play an instrument. I remember one time after a really bad session at the piano bench when she picked up my hand and studied each finger, then said I had good hands for playing the piano, she just couldn't understand why my hands couldn't do it right! hahahaha

Her side of the family was very talented in the musical arts, with many of her relatives making a living by their music. As mentioned earlier, I took after my dad's side. 

So, I love to listen to others who do have musical talents, and admire them greatly. Would love to hear y'all sing/play your favorite instruments!!

Camera is a point 'n shoot, actually most days just the one on the phone. I have a GoPro, but haven't really tried it out yet, keep forgeting to bring it with me. Maybe next ride.

I LOVE maple syrup!! Yummy


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole, YES! Aliza! i had all the right letters! LOL

AA, my pup's name is actually Piper. i"m appeasing Stanley with the name Potluck! Hahahaha

OK, off to feed!

Good day all!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Eole, YES! Aliza! i had all the right letters! LOL


Double LOL! It's Aliz*e*.

But that's OK, we understand, I mean, that Pauper (or was it Pupa?) has been keeping you up late etc! ;-)

...irresistible, sorry, hope you can get a laugh out of this too!


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! Looking forward to learning about you all, and no, it wasn't Roadyy who perked our interest in this thread, it was a newbie on the trail riding thread.


Careful, I was that newbie. :shock:

Rain coming, sky looks like he// today.
Another no camping weekend for me.
I have not rode my horse in two weeks. 

On the better side my sister and her husband are coming over this evening.
We'll most likely watch a movie and cook up some dinner.

Good Day All: I pop in later to stay caught up. Can be difficult here!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Careful, I was that newbie. :shock:


Thanks for clearing that up...I couldn't remember who posted 

...hope you have a great weekend


----------



## RegularJoe

Eole said:


> ...potential of taping 2000 maples...
> 
> I buy from a collegue who taps over 10 000 trees. That's a business, not a hobby anymore.


I would think 2,000 would be a business and not a hobby. That's a lot of trees. How many trees can one person manage when the sap is running? 

I got curious about how the stuff is made and stumbled on this, which you might find interesting if you haven't already read it. 
University Communications : University of Vermont


----------



## RegularJoe

NickerMaker71 said:


> I've thought about taking classes on photography, then I thought it might then just become a chore.....so I point and shoot....and enjoy myself.


I was really almost obsessed with photography when I was in my 20s. Then I got a job doing portrait work, eventually doing weddings as well, with the occasional product shot or architectural shot here and there. After I finally got out, it was over ten years before I could pick up a camera again without having it feel like work. I definitely ruined a perfectly good hobby for a long time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> Hey, *Phantomhorse*! That's a neat water photo on your avatar!


Thank you! That is my mare Dream during the Ride Between the Rivers 50 mile endurance ride a few years back. It's by far my fav ride photo of us ever.. it's framed on my wall at home. 




Eole said:


> Phantom, we all need a younger one to pick on! :lol:


Luckily I have a pretty thick skin.. and a little humility is good for a person. As I tell the girls I work with, its not so much that I am old, it's that I am old enough to know better and still do it anyway. :wink:




NickerMaker71 said:


> Stanley, I'm with you....point and click camera. I absolutely LOVE taking pictures and finding the right/interesting angle. I've thought about taking classes on photography, then I thought it might then just become a chore.....so I point and shoot....and enjoy myself.


I made the mistake of taking a beginner photography class at a local community college, figuring it would be fun. I didn't make it past the first few classes, as it was made clear that my attitude was entirely too casual and using a point-and-shoot camera was a sin. After explaining that most of my picture taking was done from the saddle, I was dismissed as not serious. While I do own a smarter-than-me big camera that can be set manually (not that I have ever used anything but the auto setting), I didn't like the atmosphere of the class and withdrew. Figure better to save the money for an entry fee or gas to haul somewhere fun!

And, btw, your pup is def one of the cutest I have ever seen. Will be interesting to see how she develops. I could certainly believe there is beagle in there. What kind of voice does she have? Hard to mistake a beagle bay.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

No horsey stories.....it was cold and misty, so damp cold most of the day.:-( So I worked in my room, came home and napped.:lol:

Wore puppy out like I thought might happen. She's a cuddler, so that is a good thing. We enjoyed napping together as DH worked! 

Took her out to the barn as I fed. She and Chevy ran and ran. Of course I am still keeping a fence between them. He is so dang big now!:shock: I think he would be OK, but not sure. I"ll wait until Pipes is a bit bigger to let them play. Although......she if FAST!!!!! Definitely can out run him, but she has a bit of an attitude. LOL So her attitude could get her in trouble! LOL

No, she doens't have a Beagle bark. Wha tI am noticing is a more Aussie shepherd temperament. She's attached to me, so I need to get her out and about. i don't want her too protective. We are well on our way with the socialization. I take her every where I can.

MR, what secrets are you sharing about us 'out there' ? LOL 

Phantom, Roaddy and I are the youngest here....43. Actually he's a couple months younger than me. :wink: How old are you? Love your avatar too.

Sue....yep world's worst speller here! LOL Hey, as long as i am close, I'm OK with that! Hahahaha

Sunny and 65* tomorrow. Saddle UP! It's been a week! That's unheard of with me. :-( 

Joe, I had thought I would like to be a wedding coordinator and/or wedding photographer....but then..... Thought better of it!

OK, that's it for me.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Celeste

We got 15 really nice round bales today. We borrowed a trailer that would carry 5 at a time. While we were bringing back the last load, the bottom fell out of the sky. We had 2 1/2 inches in 1 hour. I was so mad that it rained on the hay!! We got it all stored away and it seems to only be wet on the surface. The bales are spread out so that they should dry ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Omg! I just went out one last time to let Piper out. The skies have cleared. It's cool, but the STARS! Oh my the STARS! So very beautiful.

If you can see the Big Dipper where you are.....I"m lookin' at it too!

Good night!


----------



## AnitaAnne

NM71: no stars here yet, we are still under the clouds. Piper is cute no matter what she is, is there some rat terrier in there??

Celeste: too bad about the wet hay! Nothing more maddening than driving home with hay and getting rained on! Hope it dries out for you. 

DD and I cleaned out the hay room today, including wiping up as many spider webs as I could reach. Yuck. 

Getting a load of hay tomorrow am, 100 bales delivered and stacked for me. Costs a lttle more, but saves my back :wink:

I am now able to sit on both seatbones, IF I don't lean on the back. I can't wait until I can sleep on my back or right side again. Don't know when I'll be able to ride again. sigh


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I have 60 trees. It is a labor of love. we boil with wood over two stainless steel homemade pots.

We produced about 19 gallons this year.


----------



## Happy Place

Today was the day of chores. I FINALLY went grocery shopping. We were out of darn near everything LOL. I didn't go to shoot my bow with my sister. I was feeling pretty tired from work and feel a bit behind now that I know I only have weekends to get ready for winter. It feels close tonight. I'm in sweats and under a blanket and my fingers are cold LOL. I even thought about a fire tonight but I refuse. It is flat out too early to start burning wood.

I pulled my guitar out and practiced "Jesus Loves me" and "Who built the Ark?" I am teaching Pre K sunday school tomorrow and the lesson is the story of Noah. I hope the kids get a kick out of the guitar. It's always fun for me


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, thanks! I am really falling in love with PIper. The shelter said Australian Shepherd mixed with Mountain Feist . (I had to look it up.) A Feist is a type of small hunting dog, developed via crossbreeding of various other hunting breeds in the rural southern United States. Looking at photos online, I'd say she definitly part feist. She also has her nose to the ground all the time too! AND...she's feisty!! :rofl:

I attached a picture of a Mountain Feist. Related to Jacks.

Sky is clear,, sun is coming up. Pipes needs some time in her crate. Kindergarten puppy teacher said to keep her on a realitively similar schedule as during the work week. Although it's not quite the same. I won't feel so bad putting her in her crate to go ride for a few hours as I would have in the past. 

HP, I hear ya. I need to go shopping too. I just hate using my weekends to do that. it's my only free time and i want to spend it 'playing'. LOL BTW, 'Jesus Loves Me' was my favorite song as a kid. We sang it to open up Sunday school each week. What is your denomination? I grew up United Methodist.

They wanted to bring my hay yesterday too...but my storage area isn't quite finished yet. Too wet to bring in the finishing ground cover.

OK, all.....have a wonderful Sunday. Get out there and RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place, I got started back playing guitar about 20 years ago playing for little kids. I had a lot of fun getting them to sing.


----------



## Happy Place

NM I am united Methodist too! Yes, we start Sunday school with Jesus loves me. Fun stuff. I better get off this thing and get moving or I will be late!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! I hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday (or Monday for those of you down under).
My GF and I went down to Spruce Meadows to watch some international Showjumping this weekend and had a lovely time. The venue is world class with amazing grounds. Here are a few pics.
The outside of the amateur ring.








Inside the amateur ring. I didn't get any pics of the international ring as I was mezmorized watching Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Beezie Madden and the Whittakers from GB. ride. (BTW that is SNOW piled up on the inside of the fence!)








Lots of full size painted ponies around the park. Local charities paint these statues and event visitors bid on then in a silent auction as a huge fundraiser. Each charity has its own pony to auction off and gets the money form that. Many were painted / decorated by kids. There must have been at least 10-15 of these around the venue. Here are a couple I really liked.
One for the teachers...








I love this one! Angelic!









Besides both international and amateur show jumping, they had the Superdogs performing, the RCMP musical ride, international food and art tweets, musicians, pony rides, Battle of the Breeds, and a giant marketplace with some awesome equestrian shopping. In a day, it is nearly impossible to see everything. I wish I had taken more pictures, but I was so busy gawking. It is a good thing we were only there for a day as I could have done some serious damage to my bank account had I spent too much time shopping. :lol:

We also met my DD there as she was there for the weekend with her riding coach, learning and critiquing riders and horses. It was great to spend some time with her and it was an overall great day. I am so impressed with the equestrian talent out there and the chance to see works class horses and riders was fantastic.


----------



## Koolio

Update now...
I've been following along but not posting so much as school has me running. I am not going to comment on everyone but know I enjoy sharing your stories and goings on and wish everyone well, always.

The school year is ticking along and I am back to crazy mode. I had lots of ups and downs last week with challenges getting to know my new school and the kids. We are in an oil boom area so lots of new families moving in from back east. In our little school of 300 students, we have had about 25 new families move in since the end of August. Class sizes are growing daily. I struggled earlier in the week with my split grade class as it is now up to 27 kids, all with some form of learning or behavioural challenge. By Tuesday, I wasn't sure how I was going to cope. My principal let me know on Friday that she is going to split the class and another teacher is going to take the grade 11's and I will continue with the grade 10's. This is great news for the kids and for me as they need a lot of one on one and I cannot give that to them in a split. For my other class with multiple courses going on, I have convinced all the kids to study psychology with me until November and then some will be working on some independent modules. This is much easier to manage now.

The staff, admin and students are great. It is a tough school however as many f our students are facing some serious family challenges. They are appreciative of what adults in the building do for them and while some are immature, they are nice people. I am enjoying getting to know them.

I struggle with maintaining a balance between work and not work as I care deeply about my job and as a teacher, you never feel like you do enough. I spend most evenings working until after 10. I'm having some difficulty sleeping as I am woken by classroom dreams every night. Gotta find a way to deal with that and get away from the schoolwork once in a while. It'll come. If not, I may have to consider going part time next year as I don't think my health can take so much stress for too much longer.

In horse news, I take Sam in tomorrow afternoon for his surgery on Tuesday. I'm on pins and needles about it, hoping for a good outcome. The tumour is growing so fast that I can see already that if we don't take it off very soon, I will have to have him PTS. His back legs are covered in blood every day. :-( He's strong and healthy otherwise, so we have to try the surgery. It's tough being so busy at work and I am worried I cannot give him the aftercare he needs so I have arranged for him to stay at the vets a little longer. They have small pens and the staff that can manage his meds and surgical site for at least the first couple of critical days. He hates being inside and will kick the crap out of my stalls if he has to be in at home, so I hope when he comes home he can go back out to the pasture.

I'll try to give an update on how it goes as soon as I can. Tuesday is meet the teacher night, so I won't be able to see him until later in the week. I know the vet will call and let me know how he is. Please send old man Sam good thoughts for a full recovery. We need to kick this cancer to the curb and get on with enjoying life.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: wow. That is all very sad & scarey. Prayers for Sam and you for the best outcome. 

Maybe once the class is smaller, you will be able to get more work done during class time and not have to take work home. I shudder to think of 27 special needs kids and only one instructor! :shock: Most of the schools here have 1-2 aides per classroom, especially in the special needs classrooms.

The jumping/event at Spruce Meadows sounds super fun, thanks for sharing the pictures! Sounds like you really needed a day (or 2) of fun & shopping too!


----------



## Blue

Hello everybody. I too have been checking in daily and keeping up to date, but not taking the time to post. Everyone seems to be getting on with life and preparing for winter. Of course, here it's not really winter. More like "not summer"

Koolio, I'm glad you're doing this for Sam. You both will be in my thoughts.

TJ, I'm really kinda excited for you! New beginnings and all that.

Everyone else, I read but there's just too much to comment on :shock: but know that I think of you all.

Welcome to the newbies!

My new job is awesome! In the job I had last year, I so wanted to learn more, but the pharm mgr had a thing about "older women" not being "able to keep up" even though I worked circles around those other young things and showed up on time everyday. (Sigh) O well. In my new job everyone is so anxious to teach me new things every day that I'm there. It's so exciting and really interesting. It's actually what I've wanted to do for many years but couldn't afford to go to school. So the opportunity to learn Veterinary Asst/Tech is incredible even though it's only part time for now. Of course it's hard to learn to disconnect when there's an instance of an owner being indifferent to the needs of their pet. Thankfully there has only been 2 times I was directly involved in that type of situation. I need to find some sort of exercise to get those out of my head so I don't dwell too much at home. All in all, I love it and am excited about the future. I bought my own stethoscope and practice on my dogs here at home. They're getting annoyed with me! Can you imagine that? :lol: I won't say I'm getting good at it, but I'm getting better. Except my heeler. Apparently he doesn't have a heart beat. I found his femoral pulse ONCE but only got 2 beats out of it and then he kind of withdrew it! :think: He's not cooperative at all. Hates having his feet touched, doesn't like the stethoscope, won't sit still to examine eyes and ears, but will let me scratch is back for hours while we sit on the couch and watch TV. Stupid dog. And NOBODY likes getting their temp taken. Go figure.

It's still incredibly hot and muggy here. I'm sooooo done with summer. But, we got our concrete poured for the stalls and the new soil down for the outer paddocks. Tried packing and tamping it as much as possible, but there's really not much to do for it but let the horses pack it down. In 2 weeks or so (I think 1 :wink we can lay the rubber mats back down. Husband is welding the pins today to put the panels back in place and I'm having him weld some old horseshoes up high on a couple of posts so I can tie under cover and not have the ropes sliding all over. That way we all have a clean place to work and I can brush them out and clean feet more comfortably. I'm really pretty excited and my neighbor is a little jealous. :mrgreen:

Well that's it for now. Better get busy cleaning something.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Afternoon All:

We got about 5 hours of rain yesterday maybe a bit more.
It was needed thought some ground had begun to crack.

Horses all got a bath and rolled in the favorite dirty areas.

Today a beautiful looking day but rather cold, started out at about 50*.

I have the pleasure of going to work today @ 6:00pm, Oh joy.
It is a rare event on Sunday but it will be a babysitting shift of @ least 12 hours.

Next weekend weather is looking great for the pig roast.
I'll be off Friday since I go in today.
My weekend will start early. 
That will mark 3 weeks since I have road, heavy on withdrawal I am.


----------



## Happy Place

I felt fine this am but as soon as I got to church, I got really sick! Turned around and went home. I've slept almost all day and still don't feel quite right. I better feel fine tomorrow, busy day. After work I have jazz band then our school's open house. It was a beautiful cool crisp day and I feel cheated lol I want a do over.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Phantom, Roaddy and I are the youngest here....43. Actually he's a couple months younger than me. :wink: How old are you?


I am 39.5.. as I said, hopefully that is close enough to be allowed to participate.. I am way to much of a blabbermouth (blabber..typist?) to be able to lurk for the next 6 months. :lol:




Blue said:


> the opportunity to learn Veterinary Asst/Tech is incredible even though it's only part time for now. Of course it's hard to learn to disconnect when there's an instance of an owner being indifferent to the needs of their pet. Thankfully there has only been 2 times I was directly involved in that type of situation. I need to find some sort of exercise to get those out of my head so I don't dwell too much at home.


I too work at a vet hospital (I am a CVT: I spent years at a small animal emergency and specialty practice before moving and landing at a lovely general practice). You def need to find a way to leave work at work. It's easier said that done. I have a small ritual that I perform before I get out of the car at home after every shift. I will take a moment to go over each client/pet/activity of the day that was less than ideal and find something positive in it. Sometimes that is tough when a situation feels so negative, but I have yet to have a situation that didn't have at least some small good thing in it. Then I take a deep breath and remind myself I did the best that I could in the situation. That is all anybody can ever ask, and we are always our own worst critics.



Koolio: Wow. I can't imagine the stress of dealing with Sam's surgery, forget what you do for a living.. it seems like an impossible task to deal with that many kids, forget ones that need special attention.


My weekend was much too short. On Saturday I had to work, which wasn't too bad as it actually rained all day. Got home and helped DH with some projects around the house. Today, we had a lovely breakfast at home before finishing up the projects from yesterday. Then we saddled up!

I am so lucky to have a DH that also rides. We took advantage of the perfect weather (70, sunny, light wind) and did 20 miles as a sharpener for our next competition.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, thank you for that suggestion. I will definitely try it. The vet I work for is awesome and some folks drive over 100 miles to see him, so most are really on the ball. There's just a few.....

Happy, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Hope its over soon.

Our new stalls are 1/2 way finished. Yay! I'm not posting pictures until we're done.


----------



## SueC

...MARVELLOUS ride this morning. Started with a big long grooming session as Sunsmart is shedding, and then hit the trail. Nice longs trots and, after warmup, two back-to-back long flat-out gallops racing with the dog for sheer joy. Cooldown, a jump over a stream, two happy campers!  The horse is still smiling now, I can see him through the window!

Reminds us why we do it!


----------



## Stan

Well I'm not riding or spending any quality time with Bugs at the moment, My shoulder is still giving me grief, it rained over the weekend and on Sunday I did not have the drive to get myself going.

I have been battling a legal issue for the past 6 months and the stress is beginning to sap my energy. Sunday was just a wash out. Spent the time psychologically prepping myself to respond to possible argument against my stand. What a waste of energy having to stay in fight mode day and night 

MR. a pig roast I am tempted to come over your way, the riding and the socialising sounds great. 

Cheers all and welcome to the new folks even if struggling to reach 40 

Rick the float sounds like a great project progress pictures are required.

On a sad note a friend of mine on Friday came in from doing chores around his home, lay down on his couch, pulled a blanket over himself and never woke up. Hell of a shock, he was slim and fit, retired but kept himself busy, now gone. Well its the age some of us are at, here today and gone tomorrow.

Have great rides folks because our diesel has just gone up in price and that means heating oil is beginning to be in demand. Your winter is on its way:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just a quick pop in to say....yesterday was a FABulous day of riding. It was Jay and i, but the weather was cool and sunny. he rode like a champ. Ahhh, it had been too long...a mere week, but my body felt it.:shock: Is that a sign of getting 'old'? LOL

Here it is Monday already.....how does that happen?

Stan, so sorry about your friend. That is how I want to go tho....sleeping.

Koolio, good luck with Sam. As for school, you and i both know...our job is never done, you just have to MAKE yourself turn it off! I learned that if I don't stop school stuff by 8:00 pm, I ain't sleeping. If i don't sleep.....no one is safe!:lol::lol::lol: Somehow it all gets done. Sometiems it's not totally perfect, but my 'not perfect' is often WAY better than someone elses REALLY GOOD! I'm finding that out. Do you think you correct too much? I have a colleague who corrects mounds each night. I take a grade on 1 thing a week per subject. (I teach all subjects in my grade. That's six different subjects.) Here's why.....one year, I only recored 3 social studies grades for the nine weeks. :shock::shock: Oops. Thing is.....no matter if i had 12 grades or 3, they averaged out to be the very same!! I don't advocate for 3 grades, but it made me realize......it all averages out in the end.

OK, time to run.

Have a great day everyone!!

P.S. Look! No purple ears! The flies are nearly gone!!!


----------



## ASLacey

Good morning everyone and Happy Monday!

I'm only able to read on the weekends (it is too tricky to try and post from my Kindle!) ... but I wanted to say hello to everyone ... saying a prayer for Sam and welcome to the newest folks to the list.

I have a lesson tonight, my first in over 20 years ... I'm not sure if this will be the place that I continue ... it is a very nice barn, very close to my home, has an indoor arena and they advertise Western Pleasure lessons ... but I'm pretty sure it is more of a hunter / saddle seat barn.

I was encouraged to have met some other ladies similar to my age when I went last week to tour the place, so that made me feel good.

I'll let you know how it goes tonight ... first western lesson ever (reminder to self: don't post, don't post, don't post!!!) 

Have a great day,

Lacey


----------



## Roadyy

Hmm, I still post in my western saddle and only because it is more comfortable than having my hinny spanked by the saddle. Not often that will be admitted!

Koolio, prayers for Sam and glad you, your friend and your DD had a great time at the event. Hope school gets better quick.

MN17, glad things with piper potluck are still going well and you are back in the saddle.


Musicians, glad to know we will have music around the campfire for the HF meat and greet.

Corgi, glad you made it back from vacation and hope things settle in again with the new job.

Celeste, play that funky music white girl!!

Welcome to my friends from the trail thread. I have mentioned that thread to several in here that ride regularly and mentioned this one a time or two over there. I know the two groups would get along great as I love each person in both.

I know there are other posts that I read on my phone last night, but not able to remember them all. I started reading from Friday night's post up til last night's and caught the rest this morning.

I took DW for a ride Saturday morning out behind the farm and had a good ride. Then after church, yesterday, I took the girls to see Amber's coach and her new foal that dropped Saturday night.


































One of the chickens playing around the barn.









Here is the cute lil filly.


----------



## RegularJoe

Sorry to hear about your friend, Stan. Being of an an age where you hear that sort of news more often doesn't really make it much easier.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan: sorry to hear of your friend's passing. Your words, "here today, gone tomorrow", really stuck me as very important. I am always telling my patients to "do as much as you can, as long as you can". It sounds like your friend lived that way, and passed peacefully. 

I am praying your troubles get settled and you can let the stress go.


----------



## SueC

I know most of you like trail riding, and I am inviting you all to have a laugh at my expense here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ridiculous-trail-ride-experience-479794/page3/

...to do with drinking a large amount of coffee before trail riding, and its consequences...


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in...

Tracey, hope Sam pulls thru really nicely. HP, good luck, you're on yr way. Stan, so sory about your friend...

Nicker, Ladona,Roaddy, as always, think of you. Hope all is going well. MR, Celeste, Tracey...thank you for all of your advice, always.

Have kept up w/reading, but no time to post, really. "I'll be back".



Newbies to here, welcome. No...as you haven't seen me posted, am not a newbie here, just have needed to be away for other stuff.

No one please be offended by any omissions.


----------



## RegularJoe

tjtalon said:


> Newbies to here, welcome.


On behalf of newbies, thanks! 

And welcome back.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I am back from vacation. Much needed. I didn't realize how stressful the last few months had been, between losing Scuffy and adjusting to a new (but fantastic) job. When we got to SC, I totally decompressed and feel rejuvenated and revived. YeeHaw!

I was scheduled for barn chores last night but decided to ride first and I am happy to say that Isabella was SOUND!!! She was stiff...but just her normal,not been ridden stiffness, but no lameness. And she was hot! She was not pleased that her pasture puff time was over and she threw her little "I am a giraffe" fit that she does when she doesn't want to be ridden. She trots sideways with her head so high in the air she looks like a giraffe, but when she realized I wasn't intimidated, she calmed down and relaxed and we had a great ride. She trotted in both directions with no head bobbing and there was no bunny hopping at the canter. She wanted to run..and run..and run. I could feel her energy. Poor girl needs her job back. Hopefully, we are entering a period of soundness. We have a judged trail ride on Oct. 5 and a Fun Show on the 11th. My goal is to get her ready for both.

Anyway, here is a pic of her modeling her new saddle pad from Myrtle Beach. She is saying "My Mom went to Myrtle Beach and all I got was this saddle pad"

Koolio, thinking of Sam and hoping for a speedy recovery!!! Also, situations like yours are why so many teachers leave the profession. I hope it becomes less stressful soon.

Sue, glad you were able to ride today!!

HP- hope you are feeling better and I am so happy about your job.

Stan, so sorry about your friend. I hope your legal issue resolves quickly. I am sure that is stress you do not need!!

Welcome to the newbies. This is THE place to be!

Tj- Hang in there...Horse Mondays will return and you will have a clear and stress free mind.

MR- looks like the weather in our area is going to be great this weekend!!! 

Nicker, more Piper pics please. 

Rick- adorable filly!!! 

Waving hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Blue

There ya go!:wave:

I need to use that more often. Ok, from now on even when I can't write anything, I'll wave. And to Stan a big hug. :hug: Legal trouble with losing a friend? You need a little more than a hug, but that's all I can send to you right now. Wish I could send you a bottle of my homemade kahlua. We need an emoticon for that.

Everyone else? :wave:


----------



## SueC

Gosh, this really is such a nice group. And the newbies fit right in too! 

I'm enjoying reading. Hello everyone! :wave: Too tired to write more. I will confess, but only to you guys, that last night I stayed up past 2am exchanging embarrassing anecdotes on that trail riding thread, and having fun on the coffee thread, and talking to a few people! 

And I'm having breakfast in bed now: Nutella on crusty white bread we baked yesterday; since DH is home today and we'll be checking on our bees, who are furiously making honey right now, plus starting a new compost heap and working on interior woodwork...

Have a great evening / day, all! :wave:


----------



## Eole

*Auntie Ellen*, where are you? Hope you're having a nice day. 

*Koolio*, thinking of you and Sam; you're doing the right thing, hope he gets through surgery just fine.

*Stan*, sorry about your friend's passing. It's a reminder to live everyday fully and not sweat the small stuff. Do you see the end of that stressful legal situation?

*Lacey*: how was the lesson? Will you be able to walk normally tomorrow? :lol:

*Sue*, I'm happy you had time in the saddle.
*Corgi*, that vacation will give you the boost to tackle the new job. Isabella sound: yeah! 

*Roadyy*, so nice your DW is riding more and gaining confidence. 

*Phantom*, I'll keep your good advice in mind. I work in ER; finding the good, any good, in tough cases will help take distance with the uneasy feelings that follow us home.

*TJ*, can't wait to know how the moving and living in the new place goes. A new life chapter for sure. I liked the kitchen.



> They're getting annoyed with me! Can you imagine that? :lol: I won't say I'm getting good at it, but I'm getting better. Except my heeler. Apparently he doesn't have a heart beat. I found his femoral pulse ONCE but only got 2 beats out of it and then he kind of withdrew it! :think: He's not cooperative at all. Hates having his feet touched, doesn't like the stethoscope, won't sit still to examine eyes and ears, but will let me scratch is back for hours while we sit on the couch and watch TV. Stupid dog. And NOBODY likes getting their temp taken. Go figure.


 :rofl: Your poor dogs! You're heeler is smart. I'm sure his heart beats just fine.

Short ride with DH Saturday, on a newly cleared loop. Some sections were too muddy. His horse is out of shape, so we're taking it easy. Although our hilly trails aren't really easy.


----------



## Koolio

Hello everyone! I hope you all had a good day. I want to respond to so many posts but find myself quite distracted right now. I'll try to respond later in the week. For now...

Stan - I'm worried about you. Take care of yourself you old goat. I'm a total hypocrite for saying this but please "don't stress too much"

Nicker - the puppy is adorable.

Corgi - glad you had a good holiday.

Happy place - happy you are enjoying your new job!

I dropped Sam off at the clinic today and we saw the vet for his pre-surgical exam. The vet saysit is best to knock Sam out completely and lay him down for the surgery to get the best margins on the tumour. He will also send off tissue samples to the pathology lab to check what the tumour is and verify the margins. The surgical vet seemed impressed with how healthy Sam is for his age and was optimistic the surgery should go well. Sam goes "under the knife" first thing tomorrow morning. I hope to hear by noon that all went well.

Sam will stay at the clinic until Wednesday. I could get him tomorrow night if all is well but I have "meet the teacher" night at school and prefer that he stays at the clinic until he's eating, peeing, and pooping normally again. I'd feel aweful if something happened and I wasn't there to help him. He should be able to go back out to the pasture when he gets home.


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> ...MARVELLOUS ride this morning. Started with a big long grooming session as Sunsmart is shedding, and then hit the trail. Nice longs trots and, after warmup, two back-to-back long flat-out gallops racing with the dog for sheer joy. Cooldown, a jump over a stream, two happy campers!  The horse is still smiling now, I can see him through the window!
> 
> Reminds us why we do it!


 "The horse is still smiling now".... as is his owner, I have no doubt


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you all had a good day. I want to respond to so many posts but find myself quite distracted right now. I'll try to respond later in the week. For now...
> 
> Stan - I'm worried about you. Take care of yourself you old goat. I'm a total hypocrite for saying this but please "don't stress too much"
> 
> Nicker - the puppy is adorable.
> 
> Corgi - glad you had a good holiday.
> 
> Happy place - happy you are enjoying your new job!
> 
> I dropped Sam off at the clinic today and we saw the vet for his pre-surgical exam. The vet saysit is best to knock Sam out completely and lay him down for the surgery to get the best margins on the tumour. He will also send off tissue samples to the pathology lab to check what the tumour is and verify the margins. The surgical vet seemed impressed with how healthy Sam is for his age and was optimistic the surgery should go well. Sam goes "under the knife" first thing tomorrow morning. I hope to hear by noon that all went well.
> 
> Sam will stay at the clinic until Wednesday. I could get him tomorrow night if all is well but I have "meet the teacher" night at school and prefer that he stays at the clinic until he's eating, peeing, and pooping normally again. I'd feel aweful if something happened and I wasn't there to help him. He should be able to go back out to the pasture when he gets home.


 Koolio, I think its awesome that you have such a trusted vet close by, and I can imagine your sense of relief knowing that all of his needs will be met to the fullest until you bring him home... prayers and hugs heading N for your sweet boy Sam


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan: so very sorry to hear about your friend's passing.

SueC: loved the potty story!

Koolio: praying things with Sam go smoothly tomorrow.


All the other things are going to just get a :wave: for now as its already past my bedtime.


----------



## Blue

Sue I just got the time to read of your potty predicament on the trail and I must say... :rofl: I too have had a predicament. Not quite as entertaining as yours, but embarrassing none the less. Just ask Stan.


----------



## Northernstar

Just a quick hello, folks, and as I've been in quite a bit of activity these past few days, naturally I'm not caught up on everything... I did see a few pgs.  

So glad for Corgi's vacation! HP, hope you feel better! Eole, you are blessed with sugar maples also, I see! Sue,_ 'fantabulous'_ ride you had there!! Ellen, you sweetie, I hope you're busy making peach pie and other such delights for your pantry... So many more, and greetings to all! Eyelids are heavy and past bedtime 

DH came home Fri from Lk Erie research, and was pleased to announce _no Asian carp netted_ among our MI techs, all bordering states' techs, and Ontario... _How cool that there are so many to get together for our_ _environment in one united effort!_  

255 bales of hay delivered/stacked, and will need more brought in Oct. (when there's more room) to get through the winter... another doozy winter is predicted! But I ask anyone in this region, when is it really _not_ a doozy? haha 

Got quite a lot done over the weekend with DH, and some hiking in between cold rains as well, made home made pasties and apple crisp from wild apples out back - Eole, we see Ontario's weather here, and break out your wool socks Wed.! Koolio's been wearing hers already I suspect 

Will post photos next time, but need some sleep - goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Stan

I'm a wiz on a computer, know every thing, and always right. 
Can someone tell me how to PM another poster the process has slipped my memory and please make it simple. A dummies guide will do, you know the kind. Step by step with pictures.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> I'm a wiz on a computer, know every thing, and always right.
> Can someone tell me how to PM another poster the process has slipped my memory and please make it simple. A dummies guide will do, you know the kind. Step by step with pictures.


 If you are serious about this question?
Click the username above their avatar picture on any post.
It is an option in the drop down box that appears.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> If you are serious about this question?
> Click the username above their avatar picture on any post.
> It is an option in the drop down box that appears.


 
Yes I was serious Thanks MR for the info. No need for the pictures:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

In New Zealand we have a saying for when one does something dum, its called having egg on ones face.

I believe after having to ask for the dummies guide to do a PM I have egg on my face, copious amounts. Its not the first time:shock: and it wont be the last.:lol:

Cheers all.


----------



## ASLacey

Had fun at my lesson last night ... definitely NOT the barn for me though ... everyone is very nice, but it is a hunter barn and I want western pleasure lessons. Even though they advertised western lessons, it was a traditional hunter bridle with snaffle bit, martingale all hooked up to a western saddle ...

BUT I was ON a horse and happy as a clam ... 

Albert (the lesson horse) was so much fun, and had the silliest personality ... so I had a blast grooming him ... He was fresh and silly without being crazy and scary!!!

I'll ride there next Monday (I already paid for the lesson), but am now in search of an actual western pleasure instructor ... 

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on how to find the "almost" perfect lesson barn!

Have a great day,

Lacey


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, I hope the legal issue is cleared up soon as I know it has been going on for awhile now. Hope the rains keep on slowly to get a good saturation for the summer.

Koolio, you and Sam are in my thoughts. Can't wait to hear the good news.

Ellen, where art thou?

Corgi, nice pad and glad you got the fueled tank from vacation. Is the horse still for sale?

Terry, hello my friend.

NS, get chilling hun.


Heya, to all the rest.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is good. No word about Red, he is being marketed very professionally. There is a site called All Lit Up Farm here in Alabama that has a video of him. I was really impressed with care they took videoing him. I was very proud of Red and missed him when I saw him. They have him under the name Gens Big Red. I really wish I had the ability to keep him and ride him myself, but I have to be realistic. He is a big powerful fast moving horse. Whoever gets him will be getting the best. Today K is bringing her clydsdale cross and another horse for her to ride. I am looking forward to riding the trails. I think it will give me that much needed lift.

Stan I am so sorry about your friend. Something like that is such a hard dose of reality. I know you will be glad when the legal thing is over. The stress from that probably has some to do with your shoulder. Maybe soon you and Bugs can have a good day out riding.

Natalie and Roaddy Sorry I have been such a stranger. I appreciate you guys so much. Oh, and Roaddy is that Litl Man with the hat on? That's a cute picture. 

Koolio Hope Ole Man Sam is doing good after his surgery. Give him a hug for me.

SueC What a ride you had. You are the Aussie version of Ride Strong:thumbsup:

:wave:to the rest of my litl family. I hope everyone is well and happy.

Hello to our newbies and welcome. This is a great bunch. They are my little forum family. I can say that I have family in NZ, Australia, Canada as well as the US. (hope I included all, but ya know me)

Need to get ready and go feed my girls. The litl golden girls are growing and will be laying eggs in a month or so. I have prayed to God to protect them so I can see them grown. They are so beautiful. 

Have a good day and God bless and keep you all.


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> *Ellen, you sweetie*, I hope you're busy making peach pie and other such delights for your pantry...


Thank you, although there are some that would argue that point:lol:
I did pick some butter peas the other day and cooked them, let em cool and bagged em up for the freezer. Got some more that will be ready soon. Talking about being good in soup on a cold winters night. I can taste it now. Ummmmmm Have a good day. God bless and keep my 2 northern stars


----------



## Eole

> when one does something dum, its called having egg on ones face


 Stan, next time DH says something dum (won't have to wait long, I'm sure) I'll say: 
"Tu as un œuf dans la face" and wait for his reaction. That's a weird expression. :lol:



> BUT I was ON a horse and happy as a clam


 Lacey, Isn't that the best seat ever?
I wouldn't know how to find a good lesson place, except ask around, maybe in feed or tack stores.

MR or RegularJoe asked about managing a number of taps in a maple bush. Using traditional buckets, you can manage 200-300 tapped trees fairly easily (2 persons). Nowadays, unless you have few trees, people use tubing and maple water flows by gravity (or pumps at relay spots) to a reservoir near the boiler.

Ellen, do you have recent pics of your golden girls? Hope Red finds a good home so you don't have to worry about that.

Koolio, Sam is in my thoughts, waiting to hear some news.

NS, we had our first frost 2 nights ago. Going to clean the stalls and get some firewood in the house. Yes, it's that time of the year already. Hoping to squeeze a ride in before dark.


----------



## corgi

Rick, sadly, Eagle Scout has been sold. It just wasn't meant to be. I think we will stick to our plan of waiting until December or January. Hubby is an avid hunter and is gone most weekends October-December and won't be around to ride a new horse.

Of course, that doesn't mean I have stopped looking. LOL

Koolio, been thinking of Sam all day.


----------



## tjtalon

Just wanted to pop in & give my love to all. Read all from past 2 days, thoughts in my heart for each one. We do all keep on 'truckin', that's for sure.

Emailed Janice tonight, in response to an email she'd sent me in response to mine (see LOL happy face!). Monday Oct 13 much more logical for me to return, in view of circumstances, & gives her time to yet rearrange mucking help. She told me she's combined 2 rather unused round pens to make one big one, for riders not yet ready (w/horse handling) for the big arena. Works for me for sure. Bailey on schedule for me to learn the canter (my big fear bug-a-boo from the past; that's where I faltered then had the Infamous Crash). It'll all work out.

Moving day is Sept 27, will get keys Sept 26. Have been very very busy, as you can guess. Will get this work week done then off &"get 'er did" (thanks, Rick, for that phrase, my friend!)

Will look in as I can. Will be offline Oct 26-28-29, depending.

Peace to all. "Horse Monday" will return!


----------



## tjtalon

Sorry..make that Sept offline, same dates as listed. I think I'd better just wind down & go to bed...!


----------



## Maryland Rider

First off, Koolio we need an update, are things all right???

NM: I hope things are going well, you have been very quiet lately.

TJ: I am missing Horse Monday stories and the pics.

Eole: Sound like a nice route you have planned for riding now.

Good Evening All:



corgi said:


> MR- looks like the weather in our area is going to be great this weekend!!!


This seems to be holding true with the weather.
Should be a great weekend for a pig roast, a little cool at night.
God bless all of you that have already seen frost.
This could be the last weekend we can really ride deep in the river.
It will be too cold for this very soon.

I'll be heading off to camp Friday morning, I'll try for two rides Friday.
Saturday & Sunday will just be some AM rides, pig roast and coming home early Sunday.
I hope everyone else will be getting some ride time in???


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> Stan, I hope the legal issue is cleared up soon as I know it has been going on for awhile now. Hope the rains keep on slowly to get a good saturation for the summer.
> 
> Koolio, you and Sam are in my thoughts. Can't wait to hear the good news.
> 
> Ellen, where art thou?
> 
> Corgi, nice pad and glad you got the fueled tank from vacation. Is the horse still for sale?
> 
> Terry, hello my friend.
> 
> NS, get chilling hun.
> 
> 
> Heya, to all the rest.


 Oooh, I got chilling all right! I'll bet not 5 minutes passed when I slid under our down comforter, I was out like a light!


----------



## Blue

Weather? More rain for Az. Whew! I was worried we'd run out of mud and slime and wet dog smell. Now I can relax.

:wave:


----------



## Northernstar

Eole said:


> Stan, next time DH says something dum (won't have to wait long, I'm sure) I'll say:
> "Tu as un œuf dans la face" and wait for his reaction. That's a weird expression. :lol:
> 
> 
> Lacey, Isn't that the best seat ever?
> I wouldn't know how to find a good lesson place, except ask around, maybe in feed or tack stores.
> 
> MR or RegularJoe asked about managing a number of taps in a maple bush. Using traditional buckets, you can manage 200-300 tapped trees fairly easily (2 persons). Nowadays, unless you have few trees, people use tubing and maple water flows by gravity (or pumps at relay spots) to a reservoir near the boiler.
> 
> Ellen, do you have recent pics of your golden girls? Hope Red finds a good home so you don't have to worry about that.
> 
> Koolio, Sam is in my thoughts, waiting to hear some news.
> 
> NS, we had our first frost 2 nights ago. Going to clean the stalls and get some firewood in the house. Yes, it's that time of the year already. Hoping to squeeze a ride in before dark.


Eole, I love the French language, and was trying so hard to study each word you said to Stan! I took a year of French in High School, and it was one of the most memorable and fond classes! We had to speak French to each other, and to the teacher was a sweet, smiling lady. I often saw her after graduating, and her face lit up when I said, "Salut Madame! Ca Va?" (In English, it's a way to greet a friend casually. Salut! ["Hello!"] "Ca Va"? means, ["It goes?"] The French language doesn't have as many words...) Correct me, Eole, as I'm literally going by memory here! Tu as, "You are"?....
We used to smugly say to fellow students in the hall, and chuckle at their puzzled expressions, "Tu et tres embetant!" and we thought we were sooo funny! (That is, 'You are very annoying!')..... ** Apologies, btw, if you thought I was tying Quebec in with ROC in my 'weather report' last night... It's been some time since I've viewed a map of the Provinces, and really thought Quebec was a part of N Ontario. We in N MI always know _exactly_ where Alberta is, however...they send us 'clippers' haha


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> First off, Koolio we need an update, are things all right???
> 
> NM: I hope things are going well, you have been very quiet lately.
> 
> TJ: I am missing Horse Monday stories and the pics.
> 
> Eole: Sound like a nice route you have planned for riding now.
> 
> Good Evening All:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be holding true with the weather.
> Should be a great weekend for a pig roast, a little cool at night.
> God bless all of you that have already seen frost.
> This could be the last weekend we can really ride deep in the river.
> It will be too cold for this very soon.
> 
> I'll be heading off to camp Friday morning, I'll try for two rides Friday.
> Saturday & Sunday will just be some AM rides, pig roast and coming home early Sunday.
> I hope everyone else will be getting some ride time in???


Hope you have a very good Fall ride this weekend, MR.

HorseMondays: "I'll be back". You're good @ this: please post the Arnold Schwartzenegger movie pic for me!:lol:

Later... I WILL be back


----------



## Northernstar

Hey folks! Time to be off line, and finishing other tasks.... Horses already fed for the night, and pitch black outside for the last hour. The timed pole barn light softly illuminates the horses out back, and I can always see their silhouettes roaming about if I wake up 

Here's a nifty photo (or attempted one before a breeze came!) of Sugar's thick mane and liver chestnut coat when I got home today.... 








Goodnight all, and God Bless! 

Au Revoir


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> I'll be heading off to camp Friday morning, I'll try for two rides Friday. Saturday & Sunday will just be some AM rides, pig roast and coming home early Sunday. I hope everyone else will be getting some ride time in???


I may have missed the details, but you won't happen to be camping at Fair Hill? I only ask because I will be there for a ride this weekend and last year, a group camping had a pig roast during the same ride.

Then I can transform from newbie to stalker! :wink:


Today has been a frustrating day for me horse-wise. The vet was out to workup my older mare Dream, but as I suspected nothing is straightforward. Hell, she didn't even show any lameness at all until we moved the longe session to a hill. Sent off some bloodwork to test for Lyme before considering referrals for additional (expensive) lameness diagnostics. Scary to be wishing for Lyme, but at least that is the devil I know..


----------



## Koolio

Good news for a good evening. Sam is through his surgery and doing well! (Insert BIG sigh of relief here) He isn't home and I haven't seen him yet as I pick him up tomorrow, but I did speak to the vet. The vet surgeon said he thinks he got good margins on the tumour and everything further up looked good. We will wait on the pathology results to be sure. He also said Sam got up after the anesthetic like a champ and was bright and alert when I called. As much as I'd like to get him home, I'm glad he is there for an extra night being monitored. The risk of colic after surgery is a little higher so I'll be more comfortable bringing him home once he is eating and pooping normally. I am anxious to see if Sam seems to feel any better with the tumour gone. It looked very uncomfortable and it was getting quite heavy. While he didn't seem to complain, he was walking pretty slow around the paddock before the procedure and was hesitant to trot or run much. 

Thank you all for your well wishes and good thoughts.

TJ - it sounds like things are coming together with your move. I am looking forward to hearing about horse Mondays again.

Phantom - I am sorry to hear about Dream. It is heartbreaking, frustrating and expensive when you don't know what is wrong. I hope you find something out soon.

Corgi - I'm sorry Eagle Scout is no longer available. The right horse will come along soon.

Mother Nature has been kind to us with weather this week as we are back to "Indian summer" type weather. The farmers are busy harvesting their crops and the leaves are starting to turn. I harvested my tomatoes, zucchini, some carrots, watermelon and cantaloupe from the garden. I still have to pick my beets. It has been a good harvest so far.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Such a relief to hear Sam came thru surgery well. Praying he continues the road to recovery without and bumps. 

PH13: I sure hope Dream's mystery clears up and she can return to her active life. 

NS: Sugar is a beauty! 
Are you in the UP or somewhere in the mitt? I've had lots of wonderful (but horse-less) vacations in Mich and I adore it there 

I really enjoy this thread, but I return to work tomorrow, so I will have a harder time keeping up. G'night.


----------



## SueC

*Koolio*, that's great news! 

*Anita Anne*, your hypothetical dressage mule has been inhabiting my imagination!

*NM71*, I am imagining you zipping around with your adorable puppy. Now I need to find some way that my mother can have another dog, in the face of a totally resistant spouse. She's been poorly since she lost her Bonny around the same time I lost my mare, and that's TOO long, plus she needs a dog to walk with...

*PH13*, good luck with your horse's health.

*TJ*, I wish you productive packing and a good move. I'm still happy you found a place where you get to keep the cats! 


*Everyone else*, :wave: - I need to do a little catchup reading. Have yourself a super day, all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

MR and Sue, thanks for thinking of me!

I'm opping in when I can and reading. 

Yes, the pup keeps me on my toes. I feel like I am totally 'on' at school, and then must be totally 'on' here at home, or a little Piper will be into something!:shock: It's exhausting for someone in our age bracket.:wink:

Had our first day of puppy Kindergarten last night. Pipes did well, and it was very informative. We have a lot to practice this week. I have plently to learn, but also feel I am doing things right too.

Here's a pic I grabbed on the way home. She was exhausted from all the fun we had at school.:wink: 

Then we came home and she was a holy terror running about like a kid on crack.:lol::lol::lol: She always gets a second wind when I am ready to wind down. :-(

I must say Pipes is WAY more attentive to me this morning.  She knows there is potential for training treats!! LOL

Just realied the other night....it's mid September! i need to think about QH Congress next month!!! I ordered out tickets for the freestyle reining competition! WooHOO it was SO much fun last year!

Looks like my trip with M is a go-go this Sunday! Here's to everyone staying sound!

Koolio, GlAD to hear Sam is doing so well.

OK, gotta run.

have a happy Hump day!


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, glad Sam is up and aware. I really hope the reports come back clear for him so he can stay up and aware for a long time.

Dawn, I hope Dreamer's reports come back with something treatable.


Corgi, I think we all are glad Eagle was gone as it was looking like you might pay too much for a good grade horse. Just like with TJ and her apartment, you will find the right horse when the time is right.


Why are they called apartments when they are attached to each other?

MN17, I had forgotten about your Horse Congress too. I remember the great stories from last year's event. I hope to see another one this year. Glad you and Piper Potluck had a good evening even after the deposit she left you on the floor..

MR, I am looking forward to seeing your camping pics from this coming weekend. 

AA, glad you are able to go back to work now and hopefully it will not be too painful. Natalie asked about you and I told her you were whining and complaining trying to milk it for all the attention you could get. lmbo Of course she knew better and threatened to beat me for saying it as she has come to enjoy threatening me with. 

Ellen, hope you are having fair weather and the golden girls stay safe as well as the other critters.

NS, Sugar makes great pics even when the breeze doesn't cooperate.

Sue, Hey LADY!. OOPs with you it should be Hay LADY! I always loved him and Dean's movies. Your house always reminds me of that movie line.


I know there are more, but lost track of where I was in responding so please excuse me.

I got the truck towed to the house last night and I think the driver was new to wreckers. He backed up to the dually and was too far to the right(passenger side of dually) then took 10 tries to get over 4 inches so he could get the tire braces far enough on the bar to not be out on the edge. I almost asked if he needed me to do it, but thought it was good practice for him.lol

I'll be breaking the cover off the rear end to see what damage is on the inside after work while the wife and kids go to church for small group. Hopefully the truck will be a simple fix as well as cheap.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is fine today. Hope it will be a little cooler today, yesterday was terribly hot for Sept. K wasn't feeling well and had to cx on the ride. I understand. It is hard enough getting 1 horse ready to trailer when its hot and you are not feeling up to it. In her case it was 2 horses. I told her it was ok because tomorrow was another day untouched and there would be many tomorrows. I think us riding will click when they move up here. She is saying possibly November. I really hope we can form a solid friendship. I am hoping our personalities are super compatible. 

Wow, I thought I lost one of my little golden girls yesterday. Two were out roaming around without number 3. I was hoping, but not too much because of the losses in the past, that she would show up. About 3 hours later, the 2 were around back and she came out from under the deck. She was frightened earlier and went into hiding. That might be what will make survival possible for them. 

Natalie I tell you, I hold the prize when it comes to being technically challenged. I had a perfect picture this a.m. of the girls and thought about your post.. I have been trying to send pictures to post for over a month now and talking about Murphy's Law. I sent the picture of them when they were 4 of them, but I cannot get the current pictures sent. You know me, I am stubborn and will continue to try.

Stan The above post lends credence to my superior level of technical dummyism. So don't worry about that little bit of egg on your face because I have a full coarse meal on mine, and hold the record for biggist technical dummy

Koolio I am so glad Ole Man Sam came thru ok. I hope the vet was able to get all the cancer. I know the procedure itself was nerve racking for you. Again, when you can, give the old boy a huge for me.

Ladona Sorry you missed the horse you were looking at. I would have mentioned Red, but your hubby wanted a quarter didn't he. If he is open to a twh, there is a video of Red. He seems to do better with a male rider. Some horses are like that. If he doesn't sell and they have to return him to me, do you want me to let you know? 

Roaddy I hope the truck will not be too difficult to fix. Here in the south the window of opportunity for quality trail time is still open and there will be much time for you guys to enjoy riding. You are so handy because of your welding, that trailer is going to be a top notch rig.

NS Sugar is gorgeous. Wind or no wind, what beautiful picture. I don't think I have ever seen that color before. Wow!!!!!!!

PH13 Hope Dream will be ok. Maybe Dream just was sore or had a pulled muscle and it will clear.

NM Piper does look like a Australian Shepherd. I went to site with pictures and found one colored up like Pipes. She is so sweet looking when she is asleep.

MR Have a good ride and be safe. Will be looking forward to pictures.

TJ Hang in there. Horse Mondays on the way.

Everybody have a safe and a good day, and God bless and keep you all.:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I hope you don't have the amount of rain you had before. I was afraid you were going to be washed away. Oh yeah, I know how appealing that musty wet dawg smell is You ought to be here where it stays excessively damp sometimes in the summer.:-(

Have a good day and God bless.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, a lot of people in the over forty crowd have trouble with technology. I look at it this way:

The kids may know how to upload, download, text, send, tweet, and whatever else contortions they do with their computers and phones.

However, we know how to write out name in cursive.....


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Ellen, a lot of people in the over forty crowd have trouble with technology. I look at it this way:
> However, we know how to write out name in cursive.....


Celeste

You are right. It is hard to believe that cursive handwriting may become a thing of the past. Another thing people do not understand is how to structure their writing as we did school. I remember diagraming sentences and labeling the different words within and how they were used. I don't think that is even known about in schools now. How do people create a structured document anymore? Writing is an artform in a sense. The structure that writers use when laying out a plot can be extremely intricate.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> You are right. It is hard to believe that cursive handwriting may become a thing of the past. Another thing people do not understand is how to structure their writing as we did school. I remember diagraming sentences and labeling the different words within and how they were used. I don't think that is even known about in schools now. How do people create a structured document anymore? Writing is an artform in a sense. The structure that writers use when laying out a plot can be extremely intricate.


How do they create a document? They don't! They lift them off the internet, which in most cases is completely legal. When I was in nursing school, I was instructed to use a "prefab" resume off the internet! I was shocked. 

Where in 'Bama are you located? I'm in the Anniston/Oxford area.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Watch it people..........you have a Reading/Writing teacher sitting right here...........:wink: We DO still teach cursive, AND how to write!:thumbsup: All states are different tho.............


----------



## corgi

I believe every state TEACHES cursive writing but once the students get to middle and high school they are not REQUIRED to use it. Therefore, they lose the skill.

This is a topic that has been brought up in all 3 school divisions that I have worked for.


----------



## Celeste

Rumor holds that they are not teaching it here locally. I hope that they are wrong. I'm glad that you ladies are teaching kids right.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Where in 'Bama are you located? I'm in the Anniston/Oxford area.


I am in the Lawrence County part of Bankhead Forest right out of Moulton. I moved here because of my passion for trail riding. I am right at the horse trails here in Bankhead. I live right up the road from the forest road that connects all the horse trails (under 8th of a mi). After this month I will have a small house that will be vacant. If you have a trailer with living quarters I could supply electricity and water. This could be a great location as a hub for all the forum people. We could airlift our forum members from Canada, NZ and Australia. Wow that would be great


----------



## ellen hays

NM & Ladona

Sorry about that. I guess I shouldn't have presumed. You know what they say about that. *My bad. Hope you ladies will forgive. *


----------



## corgi

No worries Ellen! I was actually laughing because for the last 5 years, we have had to answer the complaints from the community that we were not teaching cursive. This came up every single year and every single year, the school board office had to put out a statement that we DO teach cursive writing. It sort of became a running joke at work. I found it funny that other people are saying it around the country as well.

We discovered that what happens is the kids get to middle or high school and the teacher writes on the board in cursive or makes comments on a student's paper in cursive and the student can't read it. The upper level school teacher says "Why can't you read cursive?" and the student replies "No one ever taught me".

This scenario plays out over and over again.

Some students truly don't remember learning it and some are too embarrassed to admit they forgot it, but it truly results from not being required to use it anymore.

Someone did a study of adult handwriting and it is something like 60% of adults use a hybrid cursive/printing type of handwriting. I am guilty of having no idea how to write a cursive capital Z. If I am writing cursive, I print my "z"s.

There are some experts that say we shouldn't be wasting time teaching it and I wouldn't be surprised if we get to that point some day. I feel every person should be able to sign their name in cursive but I am finding out that it really isn't required anymore. A printed signature is accepted.

I just hope that we never get to the point where text speak is accepted. 

Ok..back to horses...

Ellen, hubby is dead set against another TWH. He loved Scuffy with all his heart and I think he doesn't want another one because he will always compare him to Scuff. Thanks though! 

My farrier just texted me and said he just rode a standardbred that he thinks would be perfect for us. I am waiting on more info but I don't know much about standardbreds. Need to do some research.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> I am in the Lawrence County part of Bankhead Forest right out of Moulton. I moved here because of my passion for trail riding. I am right at the horse trails here in Bankhead. I live right up the road from the forest road that connects all the horse trails (under 8th of a mi). After this month I will have a small house that will be vacant. If you have a trailer with living quarters I could supply electricity and water. This could be a great location as a hub for all the forum people. We could airlift our forum members from Canada, NZ and Australia. Wow that would be great


Wow, that sounds beautiful and what a great idea!! 

Sue: With your encouragement I have been trolling mules for sale. I must be crazy...

What do you think of this one, too old and too pricey - but decent movement once the restricted WP training is eliminated. 

Sonny's Boss Man 9/14/14


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I have been looking at mules as well draft crosses. The mule you are showing in the video is trained for western pleasure isn't he. Really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

Thanx. You know me, never pass up an opportunity for hoof and mouth disease. Grab foot and insert it into mouth:lol::lol::lol:

I really enjoyed the classes where the teacher would diagram the sentences. It is a neat way to add structure while giving students a challenge. The cursive Z is beautiful. I guess I am eccentric, I cherish my Harbrace College Handbook and keep it close.:thumbsup:

Maybe that is the horse


----------



## corgi

Farrier just texted me that the standardbred is 18. That is a deal breaker. Hubby just lost his horse due to age related issues. He has already said he doesn't want anything older than 12, but I think I could push that to 15. I understand his hesitation. Scuffy was 28. Isabella is anywhere from 23-28. Older horses are wonderful, but our next one needs to be younger.

Mules are great!!!! My good friend has 5! They make great trail mounts. I took Isabella on a trail ride with her once. Isabella kept giving that mule the strangest looks, like "You look like a horse...you walk like a horse...but you don't SMELL like a horse!" She was very distrustful!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AnitaAnne
> 
> Hope you don't mind me butting in. I have been looking at mules as well draft crosses. The mule you are showing in the video is trained for western pleasure isn't he. Really nice.:thumbsup:


I don't mind you butting in at all! The thing is, I shared with Sue that I have always wanted to compete with a mule in Dressage, just because I am a bit of a rebel and unconventional :wink: 

This is why I purchased a RMHA gelding for endurance instead of an Arabian. My research showed that a Rocky Mtn horse was in the top 10 finishers in the Tevis one year, so it was possible I could find a horse to do LD or even 50's, but unfortunately, my boy is too nervy and slow:-(

You can find really nice gaited mules for very reasonable prices here in 'Bama, but I want one who trots.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> I don't mind you butting in at all! The thing is, I shared with Sue that I have always wanted to compete with a mule in Dressage, just because I am a bit of a rebel and unconventional :wink:
> .


AnitaAnne

No other way to be. That's the way I am. When I bought this piece of land and built here, a neighbor asked me, "What is a widow woman doing moving up here on this mountain?" Well, it was the way I was raised. My momma was a widow and a pioneer. Very unconventional. Other women would look at her like she was an alien. A lot of men did too. They were the ones that had the most puzzled looks on their faces. Oh well, it is a little scary, but never a dull moment:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good news!! The new woolback girths arrived for Dreamer & Chivas 

_and _

*drum roll*

Effax Leather Grip-Stick!! 


I am going to try it on my Barefoot saddle to get the sheepskin pad to stick better! My bum will be so happy :lol:

G'night all, time for my nap so I can work tonight :wave:


----------



## RegularJoe

Celeste said:


> The kids may know how to upload, download, text, send, tweet, and whatever else contortions they do with their computers and phones.


Most of the technology they're using to do that stuff was originally developed by people who are now in their 50s or older. 

Sir Tim Berners-Lee, considered to be the inventor of the world wide web, is now 59. His primary partner in it's development, Robert Cailliau, is 67. 

Hypertext dates to the 60s. The person who coined the term, Ted Nelson, is now 77.


----------



## RegularJoe

corgi said:


> There are some experts that say we shouldn't be wasting time teaching it and I wouldn't be surprised if we get to that point some day. I feel every person should be able to sign their name in cursive but I am finding out that it really isn't required anymore. A printed signature is accepted.


I'll go against the grain here and say I agree with them. I haven't used cursive for anything other than a signature in decades. What little I write by hand I can print (or perhaps it's a cursive-print hybrid, as mentioned). 

I can type faster than I can write by hand, regardless of method. 

So, for those of you who think we should keep teaching cursive, I'd ask why? I'm not trying to pick a fight, I just honestly see no purpose in it that isn't served just as well or better by printing.


----------



## corgi

It is too bad hubby won't consider another TWH, because look at what I just found:

Gaited 14 year old TWH x QH gelding

He looks so much like Scuffy that I had to look twice. Great price on him too. I just have to wonder what has made 3 different buyers back out. I also don't like that he is past due on his vacinations and coggins. I would need to have all of that done before we even thought about having him set hoof on the boarding facility property.

Oh well, like I said, not an option for us, but I love the way he looks. I miss our Scuffmuffin.


----------



## Celeste

Ladona, tell DH that the horse is "grade". It is highly unlikely that he is gaited anyway.

Oops. I just looked at it again. He is gaited.


----------



## Blue

Joe, for that matter, why teach writing skills at all? Why not teach text/type? I am not trying to be combative, but I had to insist that my kids learn cursive, and I'm that one that made them use it. Leaving notes for me, writing thank you notes for gifts, filling out all those awful forms for school fund raisers. And I didn't tolerate abbreviations in texting either. Learn to spell. Why? Because you may need to know someday.

We are in construction. Applicants come in continually and we have them fill out an application for no other reason than to make sure they know how to read and write. If they can't it doesn't automatically keep them from hire, but makes a huge difference what jobs they're given and their pay.

For my opinion, when this world goes to hell in a hand basket our young people need to know how to survive when they don't have technology for awhile.


----------



## Blue

Sorry for the soap box. 

Everyone hello! It's hot here and the storms are moving in. It honestly doesn't feel like we'll get much rain though. Supposed to go on a ride tomorrow with some friends so I really hope not.

:wave:


----------



## RegularJoe

Blue said:


> ... Why not teach text/type?


I think kids should be taught both writing by hand and keyboarding. 


> I am not trying to be combative, but I had to insist that my kids learn cursive, and I'm that one that made them use it.


To be clear, I'm only asking about _cursive_, specifically. I'm not in any way suggesting that students should not be taught some form of hand-written English. Needless to say there will be many times that electronic devices won't be available. And you'll get no argument from me that spelling and grammar are important. 

I'm just curious why people think cursive is - if I might risk putting words in someone's mouth - superior to hand printing.


----------



## Blue

Lol, if you saw my oldest boys writing.... Ugh! Printed or cursive, it's chicken scratch.

And besides, if we didn't have cursive what would all the handwriting experts on the talk shows have to work with!:razz: In seriousness, I just think it's a beautiful way to write and kind of an art form. Hate to see it lost. Maybe make it an elective?


----------



## ellen hays

Why teach the classics? Why explore art? Why calligraphy?Culture may seem frivolous, but it along with knowledge creates a balanced society. I love to write in cursive. That's just me. When I took accounting while getting my 4 year degree, I not only learned to use accounting software, but manual accounting using T accounts. That may seem antiquated to some, but it makes survival more probable if the grid goes out and we are back in the stone age. Having alternatives are always good. If you are asked to write in cursive then you can. If you are asked to text, then you can. Being bilingual is considered better than only knowing one language. Just a thought.


----------



## RegularJoe

Blue said:


> Printed or cursive, it's chicken scratch.


In that case, you would likely find mine familiar. I like to tell people I went to medical school and failed everything except bad handwriting.


> I just think it's a beautiful way to write and kind of an art form.





ellen hays said:


> Culture may seem frivolous, but it along with knowledge creates a balanced society.


These are both perfectly good reasons to think it should continue to be taught.


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Someone did a study of adult handwriting and it is something like 60% of adults use a hybrid cursive/printing type of handwriting. I am guilty of having no idea how to write a cursive capital Z. If I am writing cursive, I print my "z"s.
> 
> There are some experts that say we shouldn't be wasting time teaching it and I wouldn't be surprised if we get to that point some day. I feel every person should be able to sign their name in cursive but I am finding out that it really isn't required anymore. A printed signature is accepted.


I am guilty.
I can sign my name that is about it.
I cannot spend the time remembering how to connect the letters.
When about 14 years of age I began writing in all capitals.
Instances when an upper case letter was required I used a larger capital letter.
Everyone can always read what I write isn't that what counts!


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> You can find really nice gaited mules for very reasonable prices here in 'Bama, but I want one who trots.


 Gaited mules can still trot, Go gaited.
WP's might trip, you know staring at the ground all day.


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> My farrier just texted me and said he just rode a standardbred that he thinks would be perfect for us. I am waiting on more info but I don't know much about standardbreds. Need to do some research.


Anytime you want, ask away. I ride one, and have been surrounded with them since childhood, so I've trained, driven, and ridden them too, and accompanied them to races..

I also started a journal here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/life-trotting-stable-sb-harness-riding-479466/

It started when I posted those weekend pics for you guys and then I thought that would make a good journal starter, as many people here wonder about SBs. You already know the first page or two. Also put "standardbred" into the search on HF and you will find several really good threads with people's experiences.


Love all the reading this morning but can't jump in as I have to go to work! Good night / day all!


----------



## SueC

???...did I imagine it, or was there some reference to a mule video in the last dozen pages? I can't find the mule video. Anita Anne, Ellen, I'll be very happy to have links to anything mule like that to look at!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

The video is on 2054 four posts from the bottom.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, now that I am working full time, it's hard to keep up!

I can write in cursive but my hybrid is much neater, always has been. My son, the brain has terrible writing, and he is a writer! It's all with keyboard for him.

I love standardbreds! Just thought I would throw that out there.

NM- I want to go to Congress! It's near my birthday and I was thinking that would be a great gift. We don't have anyone to watch the dogs and chickens so I would have to leave DH at home. I know he would enjoy it too!

The job is going great. The other day, I got a potted mum with a note that said I was appreciated! Today I got a little piece of chocolate in my mailbox. The admin staff is really good at making us all feel good about our jobs! I keep hearing that I do this better and that better than the person I am filling in for. Most people think she is not coming back. Today, a teacher told me that she has left messages at home, but the counselor is not calling back. She must be in a bad way. Too much stress I hear.

I made a yummy meatloaf with taters and green beans and DH is working late . Poor boy will have to reheat his dinner!


----------



## Koolio

*Sam is home!*

I picked up Sam from the vet this afternoon. I think he's pretty happy to be home. He whinnied at my truck and trailer as I drove into the vet yard and he loaded like a champ. When he unloaded he had pooped in the trailer, so now I know his guts are working properly. I put him out in the pasture and he RAN a victory lap! I think he was very uncomfortable before because he seemed to slowly amble everywhere. Now, I see his back legs acre moving much more freely than before and he wants to run. He seems like his old cheeky self again. He's on antibiotics for another week or so and needs his stitches out in two weeks, but so far, he's looking pretty darn good.. Both my heart and my wallet are light.:lol:

As for cursive writing, I find most middle and high school students cannot read cursive. It isn't taught in schools here anymore, which is a shame. I don't care if kids choose to print instead of handwritten but if they cannot read handwriting that cuts them out of communicating in cursive. As for the technology, I find kids are poor at keyboarding, but good at texting. They are good at gaming, but poor at using technology to produce anything meaningful or unique. They are great at copy and paste, and googling answers but weak in creativity and critical thinking. Cursive writing is just the tip of the proverbial iceberg. If we ever have a technology blackout, it will be a disaster.


----------



## Celeste

They need to learn to plant a garden and to home can vegetables and to ride a horse .


----------



## Blue

Koolio, I'm so happy for you. Keep us updated.
Happy, I love meatloaf. It will be cold by the time I can get there though.

Lots of rain here, but not as bad as last time. Thankfully we got our concrete poured and new soil down for the stalls, so they're much easier to clean.
:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: So glad to hear Sam is home and doing well!!
:clap::happydance::clap:


I can't think of the last time I wrote in cursive, and even my signature is technically a hybrid.. and if I am not super careful it starts looking suspiciously like the ECG of someone about to flatline. While I was taught cursive in elementary school, don't recall anything after that requiring it. I did not go to catholic school and my physical writing reflects it. :wink:

I had to chuckle at people talking about sentence structure. Half the time I am amazed if writing, especially on the internet, has _sentences -_ forget correct structure or spelling or punctuation. While I have never been a very good speller, I at least gave it hell trying (or *gasp* looked the word up in a dictionary!). I also admit to being lazy and will cheat with abbreviations online or texting.. but never in actual documents (or resumes, eek).


Thanks for all the good wishes about my mare. This has been going on for a while now, so I would just like an answer. While I would love to get her back to the competitions she loves, her comfort is my highest priority.


----------



## corgi

Isabella just wanted to pop in and say.....

I am mare, hear me ROAR!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

What a note to say goodnite on. 

Ole Man Sam is home and kicking up like a colt, Dream is going to be fine, and Isabella is roaring:lol::lol::lol:

What a chorus. 

Really enjoyed our discussions today and I am so greatful I have this group to talk to. The one thing that is constant is that we can discuss things and always end on a positive note. I think that is because we value each other so much.

Good night and God bless. See ya in the a.m.


----------



## Eole

I agree that learning to write-read cursive can be included in culture and art. Language is first for communication, but also reflects a lot one's culture. The Innus (North) have over 10 words for snow. And in India, many different words for rice. And only one word for "want" and "need" (isn't that neat: you cannot want something you don't need)
English isn't my mother tongue and there isn't a day, while writing on this thread, that I don't look up a spelling or check a new expression.



> my signature is technically a hybrid.. and if I am not super careful it starts looking suspiciously like the ECG of someone about to flatline


 Are you copying my signature? :shock: :lol:
How long to get the Lyme test back?

Koolio, so happy Sam is home and kicking, what a relief!

Nice long ride on Alize before the rain this morning. I took this pic coming back home. We're looking at our place across the bay: you can see some of the pasture on the side of the mountain. Barns and house are hidden in the trees. DH has filled the groundhog holes today and is almost finished repairing the electric fence. Horses will soon be in the pasture, rather than on the dry paddock.
And a pic I took of Kalou the scottie while hand-grazing Alize, just because I find him adorable.

Celeste: hope you can get a picture of your new dog... with hair?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> How long to get the Lyme test back?


Maybe Friday. More likely early next week. I am not very good at waiting. 


Looks like you had a lovely ride! Gorgeous place.


----------



## RegularJoe

Maryland Rider said:


> Everyone can always read what I write isn't that what counts!


Well, that's what I was thinking. Also, my handwriting stinks, so a little validation feels pretty good. 

Anyway, those who think cursive is important have provided some valuable insight.


----------



## RegularJoe

Happy Place said:


> The job is going great.
> ...
> She must be in a bad way. Too much stress I hear.


It's good to hear the job is going well, but unfortunate that this little cloud has to hang over it. Hopefully it will work out well for both of you, and her stress overload isn't job related and so also in your future. If it is, then at least you can be prepared.


----------



## RegularJoe

Koolio said:


> They are great at copy and paste, and googling answers but weak in creativity and critical thinking. Cursive writing is just the tip of the proverbial iceberg. If we ever have a technology blackout, it will be a disaster.


There's some truth in that, but I actually have a lot of faith in today's youth. 

One of my sons and I had a discussion earlier today. He's an excellent student and has a heavy load of AP classes, so he was claiming that his course load is more difficult than mine was as a senior. It is, I agreed, but I also pointed out that I had to do my work without the benefit of the internet. As a student, he has never lived in a world without google. 

He can now do more in less time than I could possibly have dreamed of doing. It boggles my mind to consider what his generation will be able to accomplish with, for all practical purposes, the sum of human knowledge at his fingertips.


----------



## Stan

Blue said it all, when the world goes to hell in a hand cart. I add the over 40 will be in demand. We still know how to get things done without electronics. I can still use a pen.

On the weather front winter has stalled its march on you. Our weather has taken a backward step. Rain and in some parts snow.

I still have shoulder problems its getting to be some what annoying.

cheers all


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> I may have missed the details, but you won't happen to be camping at Fair Hill? I only ask because I will be there for a ride this weekend and last year, a group camping had a pig roast during the same ride.


No Fair Hill for me. It would kill me in tolls.
You most likely get there without any tolls, lucky.
I have never been there, only drove by.
They say it is expensive and pay for stalls for your horse.
My horses may break stalls then they'll send me a bill.

Is it a decent place to ride???


----------



## NickerMaker71

GOOD Morining all!

Haven't caught up....but the talk on cursive and what should be taught in school has gotten me a bit in a tizzy. Not what any of you are saying is wrong, as honestly, cursive is something that gets thrown on the back burner ALOT because of all the 'other' stuff that must be taught....but I guess what bothers me....not really from conversation here.....but I hear it everywhere.....

Schools should do this, and schools should do that......why don't I ever hear, HOMES should do this, and FAMILIES should do this....

i am sure you are all good parents.....but do you know how many cildren come to school not knowing how to print their own name? How many children come to school not ever having picked up a crayone/marker/pencil or a pair of scissors? AN on this, they are expected to read by the end of K. That is 5 years of learning packed into 180 days. And you know what? our teachers do it....it's not easy, but they do.

i think a lot is asked of schools today...and nothing is being asked of the parents, becuase if they come to school unprepared...that is OK...we will fix them.:-( We can't do it all! Some things need to be done at home from the zero to five years old range. If it 's not, the brain won't be wired up right.

So...now we have kids who have zero attention spans.:-( So what is cursive good for? If nothing else.....it teaches kids to concentrate for longer than a gnat. 

Off my soapbox now........:wink:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> SueC
> 
> The video is on 2054 four posts from the bottom.


Thank you kindly.  I somehow missed the bottom 4 posts.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Wow, that sounds beautiful and what a great idea!!
> 
> Sue: With your encouragement I have been trolling mules for sale. I must be crazy...
> 
> What do you think of this one, too old and too pricey - but decent movement once the restricted WP training is eliminated.
> 
> Sonny's Boss Man 9/14/14


He's a good size.

Yeah, that is restrictive, isn't it? The poor thing looks like he's on a high dose of valium or some kind of pre-anaesthetic like acepromazine. Are Western Pleasure mounts _supposed_ to give that impression? What are they doing to his head carriage, for heaven's sake - that's not good for his back, neck or front legs. Are they using some kind of rough curb on the animal that he's avoiding like the plague - or a hackamore with a rough, lumpy chin chain? I can't quite see the bit. A snaffle would seem a better option for him, given his head carriage.

I can't understand that man would continue to ride him without fixing the discomfort causing the head carriage (and so more discomfort). No wonder there's no enthusiasm in its performance.

Re mares to use for breeding a dressage mule: We've mentioned Andalusians as a possibility. Lusitanos might also be good, or Lippizaners. Something that's got height, because the donkey will be limiting here, but that also moves with zest. A good TB or SB would do it too, I suppose, and easier to obtain. And you'd want a big working donkey for the jack - in some places they have 15hh donkeys, I hear. Is that France or the US? I can't remember...


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, great pics from the ride and love the layout of the property across the bay.


Tracey, great reading about Sam's new found freshness. Prayers for it to continue for the rest of his life.

HP, glad you are so busy...with a job that you are appreciated in.

MR, have fun on the camping trip this weekend.

Stan, I hope the weather doesn't aggravate your shoulder too much and I don't remember if you have had it checked by a doctor?

Corgi, nice mule and I agree about a gaited mule can still trot. The WP training and low hanging head really isn't any more of an issue for a mule than it is for a horse. Amber's horse, Doc, keeps his head low like a reiner while trail riding and has never tripped from that. His tripped comes from sensitive feet to hard ground since he has been in the soft grass pastures.

As for the cursive writing. I still do it fluently with most all writing I do. My 2 oldest daughters were home-schooled from 10th grade to graduation and they were retaught cursive and are very good at it. My youngest daughter is 14 on Halloween and we require 70% of her writing to be in cursive. I also think it is beautiful when done well and is quicker for us to write out than constantly lifting the pen/pencil. 

Here is an example of my 14 yr old's cursive from last school year that stays in my office on display.












I got into the rear end last evening to see what the problem is with my truck. This is what I discovered. I'm searching for replacement today. Thankfully it is less work to replace than gearing. A few bolts and it slides right out, slide new one in and fit the splines and bolt it back up with proper torque to be driving again.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

That was a lively discussion yesterday. I hope I didn't appear anti technology. I agree with RJ about how the internet has helped students do more in a less time. I am greatful for the technology that has given me these titanium knees that I have. If the tech involve there wasn't available, I would not be able to walk. 

NM I agree with you in that everyone needs to be involved in child development. I have always had great respect for those in the teaching profession because they have such a huge responsibility on them. You really have a lot on you. I imagine that with things moving so fast because of advanced technology, covering everything necessary is quite a task. I am so thankful for wonderful teachers who are dedicated and care so deeply. Thank you

Roaddy That note is precious. She is such a sweet girl, and it is apparent that the loves her daddy. 

PH13 I know I said Dream was fine last night. I am just trying to be positive for her. I hope the prognosis is good when the test gets back.

SueC I had to look and look for the video. It just didn't jump out. I was starting to wonder if I had just dreamed it up. Was glad when I did find it so I knew I was losing it upstairs.:wink:

Stan Yes, the antiques will survive. We are tough ole buzzards. What would the world do without us. Have you checked into rehab re your shoulder. I know someone who had a chronic shoulder problems which had them in constant discomfort and they were able to get relief from rehab once their doctor prescribed it. Worth a try!

Hope I didn't skip anyone, but my computer is telling me it is going to have to shut down to do some updates. I am sure not going to argue with it.:shock: 

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep you


----------



## ellen hays

Well, technology, what can I say. I am all updated and set. 

When I came back I noticed that a terror attempt had been foiled in Australia. I am so glad. The memories of 9/11 still are fresh on my mind. That's another subject, but I hear my chickens calling and it is time to feed. I will be good and not get a locust swarm started:shock:


----------



## Celeste

I am one of the ones that think that it is sad if they quit teaching cursive. My logic on that thought is that it is much quicker to take notes with cursive than it is with print. I guess the kids these days can type so fast that they probably can just use a labtop for note taking. 

As far as my actual penmanship; I think that the quality of my cursive writing peaked out in 3rd grade. When I was in my graduate program, I would write almost every word that the professors said. My lab partner, who was one of the few people that could actually decipher my writing, would take my notes home and type them up for us both. 

When I think about it, I guess that cursive is not that relevant today. I am just a bit old fashion. Old fashion is allowed on this thread I think...


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Schools should do this, and schools should do that......why don't I ever hear, HOMES should do this, and FAMILIES should do this....
> 
> i am sure you are all good parents.....but do you know how many cildren come to school not knowing how to print their own name? How many children come to school not ever having picked up a crayone/marker/pencil or a pair of scissors? AN on this, they are expected to read by the end of K. That is 5 years of learning packed into 180 days. And you know what? our teachers do it....it's not easy, but they do.
> 
> i think a lot is asked of schools today...and nothing is being asked of the parents, becuase if they come to school unprepared...that is OK...we will fix them.:-( We can't do it all! Some things need to be done at home from the zero to five years old range. If it 's not, the brain won't be wired up right.
> 
> So...now we have kids who have zero attention spans.:-( So what is cursive good for? If nothing else.....it teaches kids to concentrate for longer than a gnat.
> 
> Off my soapbox now........:wink:


So true!

If parents don't spend time with their kids, they really don't have much of a chance. You are right about that many people think the school is there to raise the kids. I teach at the college level, and I can see a HUGE difference even at that level between students that had parents that gave them time and those that were just sort of turned out to fend for themselves.


----------



## SueC

Ready for a laugh, everyone?

Me at age 11 with my Arabian mare, then a yearling, bought in a drought:










About a year later:










This is the result of many months of careful feeding, plus lots of in-hand walking and accompanying riding horses at liberty, combined with almost daily work on the lunge. (I'm talking about her, not me, of course!)

A little note on the unusual dress style on my nearly-13 past self: We wore whatever cast-offs were still good enough for working on outside, "dirty" tasks - in this case I am sporting some gym shorts and an old top of my mother's from the 1960s - good combination, no? :rofl: Also, my mother, who was amazingly worried about poisonous snakes, insisted we wear gum boots at all times, even in midsummer...and this really caps the picture here!  

Full story of all that here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/memorial-sweet-girl-399593/page4/


----------



## Roadyy

I see the "legs to her neck" response is in order even at 13.


Love the attire.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: It was like walking on stilts, very awkward. Didn't grow the muscle to support the skeleton until around 15. Was always knock-kneed, one of the reasons I started riding - that 90% fixed my inward-facing kneecaps. Despite the apparent evidence to the contrary, I never could run - if I was a TB they'd have shot me, hopeless case - but I'm a good walker. Take 2 steps when average people take 3, I suppose. Viking ancestors, we think.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> No Fair Hill for me. It would kill me in tolls. They say it is expensive and pay for stalls for your horse. My horses may break stalls then they'll send me a bill. Is it a decent place to ride???


In terms of tolls, going there is one of the most expensive places we ride.. we go down the NE Extension of the Turnpike (toll road) to 95, which is a toll road through Delaware! The stalls are expensive from what I understand (don't know the direct fee, only that the entry for the ride is higher than most, which is explained by the stall/camping fee). The stalls are nice for stalls, but our horses certainly prefer their pens.

I think it's a lovely place to ride assuming the weather has been nice (otherwise it can be very muddy). Lots of miles of trails with terrain varying from established gravel roads to rolling fields to single track trail. It has some different things like tunnels and bridges too. I know day-riding is possible, but not sure on fees for that either.

Some helmet cam video of the trails, if you are interested:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So happy to hear Sam is behaving like a colt again!!! He must have been thrilled when you came to take him home. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Regarding the topic of cursive writing; I must confess to mostly printing, and a style of cursive that is a hybred of my printing. Furthermore, I will admit that not only do I _not_ write pure cursive anymore, I have a heck of a time reading it.  

Cursive may morph into an artform, with beautiful pages hung on walls in a gilded frame. 

I also believe that parents need to be acountable for their kids! 

Sue, as to the odd look of the mule's way of going, I have to confess that the gaits performed are what we term a "peanut pusher" or "peanut roller" and he moves the way western pleasure Quarter Horses are trained here. 

However, he is in a sort of collected frame here, so I feel a mule can be found with the breeding to do well in Dressage!! 

We do have the big Jack mules here in the USA, and they are often crossed with Percherons or other drafts, resulting in 16-17h BIG mules!! I think that would be too much mule for me

I just laugh everytime I think of hearing Ears anounced, and a mule entering the ring. I must have a sick sense of humor:wink:


----------



## RegularJoe

NickerMaker71 said:


> ...i think a lot is asked of schools today...and nothing is being asked of the parents, becuase if they come to school unprepared...that is OK...we will fix them...


I agree, but don't see a solution other than having the schools do the best they can to pick up the slack. The alternative is to allow the kids to pay the price for the failings of their parents. A generation later they are sending their own kids to school unprepared. 

How do we break this cycle?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue, as to the odd look of the mule's way of going, I have to confess that the gaits performed are what we term a "peanut pusher" or "peanut roller" and he moves the way western pleasure Quarter Horses are trained here.


You're kidding, they actually want their horses to move in that woebegone way? :shock:




> However, he is in a sort of collected frame here, so I feel a mule can be found with the breeding to do well in Dressage!!


Well, keep looking!  Sort of collected frame? That's generous, isn't it? There is zero impulsion... and the frame looks out of kilter, and like the poor thing is super depressed... (maybe doing freestyle to music to Radiohead or something)




> We do have the big Jack mules here in the USA, and they are often crossed with Percherons or other drafts, resulting in 16-17h BIG mules!! I think that would be too much mule for me
> 
> I just laugh everytime I think of hearing Ears anounced, and a mule entering the ring. I must have a sick sense of humor:wink:


Haha!  ...wow, you get mules that big? Amazing!


----------



## Celeste

Sue, it seems that all western pleasure horses (and mules) move exactly that way. When I got my horse back from the trainer last time she went, she did that for at least two days. Then she quit and put her head back in a normal position.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I see the "legs to her neck" response is in order even at 13.
> 
> 
> Love the attire.


I spotted that too.

Nickers you go girl, The soap box stand was really laying it down.:lol::lol::lol: but, I can write. Can't always read what I have written.

Rick Glad its turning out to be an easier fix. What caused it, wheel spinning, Even older men have been known to lay down a little rubber now and again, metal fatigue or is it a weak point in the build design.

Talking about rubber I owned a Jag some years ago and threw away the jag 6 cylinder motor and did a transplant. Put A 327 chev in it made a car out of the jag. Now and again I used to cruse Queen Street in Auckland just to show the young'uns what a real car could do off the mark. Quite impressive it was:lol: They never came back for a second try. The motor was built by a friend who dragged raced chev's, it could really get up and go. 
iTS Friday MORN 6.33AM 8 HOURS FROM THE WEEKEND


----------



## Roadyy

Last summer when I was on the way back from a few towns over picking up Doc, the wheel bearings went out on that side and allowed the shaft to roll around on the inside of the tube. The wheels wobbled going down the road and I limped it the last 16 miles to Amber's riding coach's house. It was the closest place and her bf said he could replace the bearings. I ended up spending alot of time helping or doing myself then saw some signs of rubbing damage, but didn't think it was structural. Guess I was wrong as it is in almost the exact spot all the wear was on the shaft.

The weird thing is is I was only going 55-60 steadily when it just let go. No jabbing the throttle or donuts or anything like that.


----------



## Blue

Stan, I would have loved a ride in that car! 

I typed something out this morning, but read it back and decided it was too harsh. Deleted the whole thing and went out for my ride. 

Subject of schools and parents. I am fully for parents being more pro-active with their kids. Not only in education, but discipline in general. Let little Johnny spend hours on the Xbox instead of his homework or doing math drills because he's sad that Mommy and Daddy don't live together anymore. Little Mary should be allowed to dress or act any way she sees fit because she feels she's not popular enough. We place these sports figures and celebrities on a pedestal as role models to find out they're abusers, addicts, shoplifters, etc. And do we forget they chose to be in a public profile profession? In my opinion their spouses are also public profile and role models. We ALL send messages to our youth. It's up to us to decide what we want that message to be.

On the flip side, I personally know teachers who are only in the profession so they can get 12 weeks off during the summer to do what they want. (They told me this themselves when I asked how they felt about year round school) I know some older teachers that are tired and complacent and just want to get to retirement. 

It's a very complex situation. I'm certainly not perfect. Even though I pushed my kids to learn, improve, excel. There were days I'd come home from work completely burnt. "Please kids, just give me 1/2 hour to decompress." By that time, it's dinner, laundry, etc. It's hard. However, I really do believe that between the internet, the library, older neighbors to learn from, there is no reason a child can't learn what he or she wants to learn. It's a matter of directing and channeling their sense of curiosity.

O my! This soap box is getting way too heavy. Time to lighten it up.

Ride this morning was great. Met early and just explored different directions on some new trails. Got back to the trailers just as it was getting hot.

I happened to have my glasses on when I was looking for something in the kitchen last night and really noticed my cupboard doors for the first time in a few years. Wow! Gotta go clean them. I felt better when I couldn't see how dirty they are. I'm going to stop wearing the specs so much.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> Some helmet cam video of the trails, if you are interested:


I like the videos! 

I hear it is expensive.
From the looks of the video those trails could be a gaited dream! 
Lots of field and pathways/walkways.
Terrain looks very mild, could really move out.
I've got to get a GoPro camera.





SueC said:


> You're kidding, they actually want their horses to move in that woebegone way? :shock:


My wife's QH is/was trained for western pleasure.
Give the reins a mild slap when they are loose and the lower the horse will get.
Ridiculous as far as I am concerned.
Since we never ask for this she just rides as normal.
I test it every once in a while, it still works after 6 years with us.
I could not deal with this, I am used to my racker.
He moves out straight, high head and looks all around, doesn't miss much.
Spots everything on the trail, usually before me.


*Parents Role*: I have fulfilled these requirements with the young'uns.
We had ABC and basic reading conquered at home before and during Kindergarten.
Math skills and long division at home was a must during later grades.
The hardest thing was explaining Pi as in 22/7.

*My work week is now over.
*Pack up in the morning and head off to camp.
Should be a blast with excellent weather.
Tomorrow we will ride in some park areas we don't normally ride on the weekend.
This is due to public access, many people flood these areas on the weekend.
I will take my camera on the trail and get some pics.
Then provide a normal weekend commentary.
I'm sure something strange will happen as always.
I'll make sure my horse does not pee on me and stay away from the bees.

*Note:* I can print way faster than most people can write or type. 

Everyone should be riding this weekend, right?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Giant Mules:

Beautiful Mule Team, Drives Great, Huge!

Big Gentle Gaited John Mule for Sale

Price Reduced *Again* Mammoth John Riding Mule

17.1 Hand John Mule


----------



## SueC

Wow, those are huge and gorgeous! The last one on that list appears to like moving as well, plus I like his alert look! With those sorts of mules on offer, I am sure you can find something that would work for your humorous ambition!


----------



## SueC

Blue and MR: Amen.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I had off from work, so of course had a list of a million things to do. Started off doing the shopping, which included a trip to Tractor Supply. Took my dog Mia into the store (which I always do) and had a woman go nuts while we were waiting in line to pay. She decided Mia was a _coyote_ and I was therefore endangering everyone in the store by exposing them to a wild animal. :shock: It was such an absurd suggestion that I couldn't help but laugh.. and we all know what laughing at crazy people does. She promptly started screaming and pointing and literally jumping up and down. It was quite the spectacle (and had more poor Mia cowering behind my legs in terror). The manager, who was running the register and is someone I know well, actually had to escort the woman from the store!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

The dreaded coyote:











After that excitement, the grocery store was almost a soothing experience. :lol:

This afternoon, I got to play with a new toy. I got a cart for the atv as a birthday present and today it proved it's worth during the hauling of hay. SO much better than moving the hay by hand with a dolly!!










Tomorrow we are heading down to Maryland for a ride. DH and I will be helping vs taking any of our own horses, though I am riding Saturday on a friend's babysitter while she tackles her greenie. Last outing resembled a rodeo, so here's hoping this one is less exciting. :wink:


----------



## Eole

MR, hope you have a great week end and expecting a full report. Our weather looks like rain in my region.

Sue, that's a cute picture of you as a teen. That mare, even as a skinny yearling, was very beautiful.

"Ears" in dressage, that's is something I'd love to see!  I bet the judges would find it hard to score. I agree with Sue that the "peanut roller" position in western pleasure looks very unnatural. I thought nowadays they aimed for a more leveled headset, not so low anymore.

Roadyy, luckily you can do repairs yourself on your truck, because I suspect that repair would cost a lot more done by a hired mechanic. Did you decide about that trailer you wanted to fix up? 

Ride with DH this morning. We took the dog, our Belgian, with us for the first time and she was perfect. Always around, but not in our legs (hooves). I rode Eole and after being an angel for months, my Grey Dragon reappeared. Because of the cold temps, maybe? Snorting, jigging, trying to throw me in the trees to avoid puddles... At some point, we switched horses and DH made him go through the bottomless puddle. :twisted: 

Hosing the legs after the ride: my boys DH and Rafale.
And Leyla, our very sweet belgian.

Everyone, good night! :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> I typed something out this morning, but read it back and decided it was too harsh. Deleted the whole thing and went out for my ride.


This practice of deleting is very familiar to me.
Never on this thread, I tend to speak my mind.
Other threads all the time.

This happens to me at work all week long.
I return to my office in an hour and develop something more politically correct.
In many emails at work I have used the phrase T-Rex syndrome.
Many have asked me to explain, I usually refuse to.
You know T-Rex with a big mouth, big ****, and little arms that couldn't do much. 
Or I tell them they have two left arms attached to their right side.
All they can do is scratch their back.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that is a truly terrifying "coyote". :rofl: 

Maryland, I don't delete very often, but lately I seem to be in a vexing mood. I think its all these political commercials. Very annoying and not a one of them listens to what I have to say. Let me in there and I'll fix this mess in a jiffy. (sigh)


----------



## Koolio

Good evening! It's a tough job keeping up around here!

Anita and Sue - I'm sure I saw a video somewhere of a mule doing dressage. I'll post if I can find it.

Phantom - that is one scary conte indeed! It is interesting how some people are...

Roadyy - sorry to hear about your truck. I have a feeling you will have it fixed in no time.

Eole - it looks like you are getting some nice riding in. Your Belgian is beautiful!

Nicker - I agree with you that parents need to take an active role in parenting and should not expect the school to pick up the slack. I also agree with Blue that schools should do all they can to educate children. Unfortunately, there are far too many cases where teachers and school also do the bulk of the parenting too. I am not worried about a student that cannot read in grade 1, but I am concerned with students who have no social skills, manners or respect. I can teach reading, math and science as long as the foundations of respectful human behaviour are there. Without that foundation, however, not much academic learning can happen and schools and teachers get blamed for not doing their job. The system works best when there is a partnership between parents and schools and each recognizes their unique role.

Off my soapbox now...

I'm off to look for donkeys doing dressage.:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Not donkeys, but mules! I love these guys!













On a side note, my daughter is taking Cheeky Pony to her first competative event this weekend. The pony that broke her splint bone this spring is back to work and competing in her first 3 day event!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Good evening! It's a tough job keeping up around here!
> 
> 
> I'm off to look for donkeys doing dressage.:wink:


 
You coming over to watch me ride:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

RegularJoe said:


> I agree, but don't see a solution other than having the schools do the best they can to pick up the slack. The alternative is to allow the kids to pay the price for the failings of their parents. A generation later they are sending their own kids to school unprepared.
> 
> How do we break this cycle?


No doubt the school must pick up the slack...and we do! If you are not in education, you can't imagine what we see. I remember being a new teacher, and a veteran teacher (and my former Art teacher) told me...the way you live is the 'minority' (at least around our area), your normal isn't everyone's normal. years later i am telling the newbies this. Unbelievable what some kids deal with at home. In my generation, my parent's divorce was the WORST thing to happen to a kid.....now.....it's unspeakable for some. School is the best place for them.

BUT, here's what the public doens't see. very ill prepared children coming into our schools, and the state enforcing strict standards for kids who will never be able to jump through that hoop. I'm an advocate for children, but let's be honest, everyone is not created equal, and many states are requiring us to push out robots with the same aptitude. It's not realisitc.

Solution? I can't say it in public! :rofl::rofl:

I will stop now, because talk on education usually ends up ugly.  And this is not what this thread is about.  It's all in one's perspective....and perspective is one's reality. I"m living the reality.  We have work to do. 

Good day all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

one more...as i read on....yes, I totally agree that there are bad teachers, only there for June, July and August....I work with some of them. There are also very bad schools. There is bad everything, police, lawyers, docs,....you get my drift.

I 100% agree with Koolio that there needs a partnership. We are lucky in our little neck of the woods that most parents are willing to step in...but there are a few that the kids just need so much care from us.:-(

At least at our school, we just keep on, keeping on. 

What else can you do? It's either that .....or get OUT!


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, I have not heard back from the woman who has it listed. I am going to get my truck going as soon as possible and use this trailer to haul Doc up to the trail comp on Oct 4th and take pics of it to show it being used. I may even have time to do some of the floor repairs before then since the temps are dropping slightly. The humidity is losing it's grip which makes it more tolerable to be under jacket and hood with gloves creating more heat with welding. lol


OH an Sue, the legs thing is a compliment not a jab. Just wanted to make sure that was clear.lol

Although, I can see the resemblance to Dee Dee, Dexter's sister, when you were 11. Not sure if you get that cartoon down under.


----------



## Roadyy

Got home and started working on getting the rest of the shaft out of the axle tube. I went in to this knowing it was going to be a PITB to get out and it did not let me down. There is no room to get a grip on it from the sides and was too far in to reach with a drill to make a hole for a rod to insert. So, I took my extension magnet, used to pick up tools and bolts dropped in tight spots, and a flat head screw driver. Work the tip of the flathead under the edge of the shaft and lightly bounce it while keeping a pulling pressure on the magnet touching the end of the shaft. This took 40 minutes to accomplish as it really got hard after the splines dropped out of the differential housing and just laid on the tube.

I need a stronger magnet, lol. The last 3 inches took the longest to clear.




Enough about the truck, lets talk horse. Amber had her riding lesson last night and I saw something that I was not expecting from her horse. 3 FLYING LEAD CHANGES in a row!! Her coach set her up for cantering cones(pole bending exercise?) then had her practice getting him in the correct lead when transitioning from walk to canter. Once she got that mastered then she sent her around the arena and into the cones. I saw the first lead change, but didn't catch the other two as I wasn't expecting it. Every time they change directions at the next cone he changes lead. It was so impressive to see that 24 year old horse do it like it was nothing. Amber still needs to work on breathing while cantering as she starts holding her breathe at the obstacles and makes her bounce in the seat, but when they are both on it is a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright, since we are looking at mules and I like mules.
This seems like a fine mule.








I don't get the dressage thing at all.
Cones, numbers, back and forth, I am at a total loss.
I know some that have done this for years.
They claim to be better at it, I see no change.
Their horses are only used in that ring/field/arena.

I use a horse as my vehicle to explore.
I get to see wildlife, forest, river, and you name it.
Many people will never in their life see the beauty we have seen on the trail.
Stepping down from soapbox now.

TGIF !!!
I've got to finish packing to leave for camp.

As NM would say ride strong!
See I always give you credit.

Everyone take some pics.

Koolio: glad that your horse's health is on the mend.


----------



## Koolio

Stan - :lol:

Nicker - I totally agree with you. I don't think the general public can possibly know what some kids and some families go through. We all assume we are normal and most are like us, but you are right, most of us with well adjusted families are in the minority. I also remind myself in these conversations that everyone thinks they know what it's like to be a teacher because they were in school, and / or had kids in school. The experience of being one student or one parent in a classroom of 30 kids is so insulated from all the goings on and realities of those 30 lives. We often know so little about the people we work and sit beside. This applies to kids and adults just the same. As a teacher, it is your job to get to know all of your students, for better or worse. And it is a tough job to get to know some kids even at that as many try really hard to hide the horrors they live outside of school.

Onto horse stuff. It's Friday here!!! I hope to go on a trail ride with Koolio tomorrow and maybe a short ride around home on Sam if he's feeling up to it. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Typing between nibbles. 

TGIF for sure MR! Thanks for the credit.:wink: have a safe and fun weekend riding.

Working furiously around here to get all my to-dos done so I can 'play' this weekend. Coming back to this building on Saturdays kills me.:-(

This morning was WAY better with Piper. This has been one he// of a week with her in the mornings. She is so spunky, I can't get ready. She bites at my clothes, escapes upstairs, finds hidden socks...........UGH:shock::shock:

I've now learned to keep her barricaded in the kitchen and bathroom. Keep treats on the sink and practice our K learning. Keeps her out of most trouble. 

Want to RIDE, ride, ride. M and I have plans to trek out Sunday. We are taking food too to cook out. We are going to one of her friends. Hope it's fun! SO need this!1 

OK, gotta work. Talk later.

Oh, Roaddy, sounds like your daughter is a natural!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Sam may be ridable this soon? Fabulous!! Good luck to your DD!! I hope you have good weather for the ride. 

Donkeys doing Dressage!! I am seriously sitting here laughing so hard my belly hurts! I really needed that after last night. It was not a good night. 

Those are some good looking, good moving mules! I'd be happy to own either one 

Roadyy: Go Amber! Flying lead changes? Isn't it amazing what these elderly horses know? You absolutely must shoot some video!! I see many blue ribbons in her future  If you get that cranky truck working. 

Mr: those floppy mule ears just are too cute for words! 

PH13: Your coyote didn't get rabies form that rabid lady did she? I think that the "lady" needs to be locked up for a week or so until she tests neagative for rabies. hahahahahaha

Everyone: go ride and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## Roadyy

I think it was Doc's previous training that continues to surface a little more each time he is worked in something new. I do agree she is progressing amazingly for no longer than she has been riding, but she has always amazed me with her ability to learn quickly. I will throw out a huge credit to her riding coach who has been able to keep Amber just outside her box so she doesn't get scared or bored with the lessons. Amber constantly tells her and us how much she loves working with Shannon because she explains to her how and why she made the error and how to watch for it next time so she can practice the right way and now why it is the right way. That is very important to her when learning. She wants to know why what she did was wrong and why the other way is right.

AA, I will try to get some footage next time as it was getting too dark for my phone to pic it up from so far away.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

I think I found a riding teacher today. Will go over there Monday. Will let you know.

Everyone have a good weekend and enjoy your adventure whatever it may be.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Just a few minutes here - 

Koolio, I'm over-the-top happy for Sam's successful surgery and recovery!! 

HP, There's nothing better than being appreciated in the work place, and I've had thoughtful supervisors like that also. That's so cool, and I see you're in a good, 'Happy Place'! 

Sue, What a pretty girl with her beloved heart horse in those photos... what special memories you'll hold dear forever and always 

Eole, Your Belgian is gorgeous, as is your property 

Ellen, What an amazing go-getter you are! It would be simply wonderful for you to feel confident after lessons to have Red back 

DH went down to the family cabin today to trout fish/grouse hunt with his dad and brother as is their custom this time of year. A little turkey hunting for dad if time allows... (DH already got one this spring, so his job is to call one in for dad now)

Canada geese are migrating/resting/on the move again as are the sand hill cranes... 2 mornings this week while out feeding the horses, a flock of geese lit down on a field below, upsetting the cranes. Such a commotion, but what a delightful sound both flocks made echoing in the quietness here! Neither were pleased, but did settle down quickly. They both have a single goal now and it's apparent.


----------



## Northernstar

*De worming 'aha!'  .....*

I'm certain every horse owner has their own story of de worming woes or triumphs - seems so simple, but man, it hasn't been for me from day 1! _Until now_.... hehehehe 

Just when I thought I've tried every trick in the book with Star, (my de worming rebel) I finally have it perfected. It's like a tremendous victory! Raise your hand if you dread de worming day, and the hope you can get it all in there without a mess/fuss/struggle or your otherwise obedient horse 'making a run for it'! haha

Twice a day, my horses get a handful of soaked timothy pellets to mix their loose minerals in (that's it, aside from hay, salt and water).... anyway, the dreaded day came Sunday for fall de worming and I squirted each syringe of de wormer into the soaked pellet mixture with something they loooove... _Metamucil!!!!_ Buckets given as always, and slurp/slurp/slurp/ de wormed! Voila!! Yes, it's the little things in life


----------



## Northernstar

*Petting a Medicine Hat gelding and boy!, What a story.....* 

This was 2 days ago, and I'm still wrapping my head around what his owner told me as we stood there....

About a month ago, I was pulling into a tight parking space at the grocery store, and stopped for an older woman who was pushing her cart... "No, go on! You're fine!" She said. "Us horse people have to stick together!"

I pulled in and got out, and she was still standing there - she obviously saw my 'horses galloping' front license plate, and knew I was a horse owner... we began talking, and in that 2 min, all I could gather was that she was only about 10 miles south of me, and had a very rare horse. She said to stop by anytime, and she'd show him to me. "He has a 'medicine hat, shield, and hand print. "It takes me an hour to leave anytime I take him somewhere", she said. 

After a days' worth of errands and much work yet to do after getting home, I wasn't grasping everything right away. What she described seemed like something I'd vaguely heard of before....

**** Forgive me for a minute folks! It's getting dark quick and I have to get out back to feed the mares... I'll finish as soon as I can. You won't believe this!


----------



## Northernstar

Northernstar said:


> *Petting a Medicine Hat gelding and boy!, What a story.....*
> 
> This was 2 days ago, and I'm still wrapping my head around what his owner told me as we stood there....
> 
> About a month ago, I was pulling into a tight parking space at the grocery store, and stopped for an older woman who was pushing her cart... "No, go on! You're fine!" She said. "Us horse people have to stick together!"
> 
> I pulled in and got out, and she was still standing there - she obviously saw my 'horses galloping' front license plate, and knew I was a horse owner... we began talking, and in that 2 min, all I could gather was that she was only about 10 miles south of me, and had a very rare horse. She said to stop by anytime, and she'd show him to me. "He has a 'medicine hat, shield, and hand print. "It takes me an hour to leave anytime I take him somewhere", she said.
> 
> After a day of errands and much work yet to do after getting home, I wasn't grasping everything right away. What she described seemed like something I'd vaguely heard of before....
> 
> **** Forgive me for a minute folks! It's getting dark quick and I have to get out back to feed the mares... I'll finish as soon as I can. You won't believe this!


----------



## Northernstar

I apologize - we have inclement weather rolling in, and it was almost pitch black by the time I got out there.... 3 happy girls munching hay out of the wind in their nice clean barns, atm 

As for the horse story... 

Two days ago, I was on my way home from town and as I drove slowly past the lady's house, I saw her truck there. Both her mare and white gelding were standing in the paddock out front as I had seen them in passing for 13 yrs now. I pulled up to the house, (she had given me the invitation to do so), and she came right out. (She's a gal I'd say around 62ish, quite outdoorsy/rugged looking, and with a heart of gold.)

"Oh, there you are! I remember you! I'll bet you've come to see Doc!" 

I said I did, and was on the way home so thought I'd stop for a minute or two. We walked down to the paddock, and she went through the fencing, and said, "See here- this is what I was telling you. Let me turn him around..."

She showed me his 'Medicine Hat', which are both ears solid black, and no color touching either ear. Then, she showed me the 'shield' on his chest, and it also touches nothing. She turned him around and he had a 'hand print' on his hip, and a 'saddle' on his back. He also had a 'hand print' next to the withers where one would grasp the mane while riding bare back. 

"He's pretty rare. I've had horses all my life, but this one was given to me by a man who thought to get his wife into riding, but she really doesn't ride. He insisted I take him, although he could've sold him for thousands of dollars. I love this boy!" 

The whole time she was talking, I was stroking under his chin - what a sweetie!

"My daughter at the time was going with a fellow who was part Native American, and had told some tribal friends about him. One day I got a call from the Chief asking if he and a few friends could come and see him. I said, 'Yes, that would be alright with me'. The day came, and by golly it was a full bus pulling up with the top chiefs of the tribe dressed in full Pow Wow dress. They had their wooden flutes, medicine sacks, etc... and just sang/fussed over Doc for about an hour."

"Finally I said, 'Ok! I'm glad you could come out to see him, and I have chores to do now, so it was very nice meeting you!", hinting that time was up for all this. Then the Chief said, "We have a Pow Wow with all tribal members in 2 weeks - would you bring him up so all others can see him?"

"Well, I'll think about it - good bye, and thanks for coming!", She said. (This lady is sharp as a tack, and knows her horses - she handled this 'surprise tribal visit' quite well!)

A few days later, her daughter had gone on a hunch to a prominent lawyer with some questions. She found out that Doc was one of the most rare 'Medicine Spirit Horses', and by law, literally, if he was ever on tribal land or simply found in the woods, _ownership would go directly to them_. Oh my gosh!! I'm standing there stroking this horse's chin, and hardly able to grasp all this....

She's a very confident lady, and far from a push over, by golly, and rides that horse on some lengthy bridle trails, and had been a member of the Co Mounted Search and Rescue for years. The sheriff drives by to make sure things are alright. (I think she's a widow). Things have been just fine, and she's continuing to enjoy her horses as she always has prior to this unbelievable 'visit'....

Doc, BTW, just knows he's a horse and loves for her to ride him and he rolls in the sand with his pasture mate after meals like any other


----------



## Northernstar

Time to get to bed! Hiked a few miles today and glad I did... here's a photo to share 









Goodnight all, and God Bless!

* Do share if you've _ever_ in your travels seen a horse such as I've described!


----------



## Blue

OMG! I've only heard of such rare medicine hats. You are incredibly lucky to have gotten to see him.:mrgreen:


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for 2-3 seconds. Haven't even had time to "like", let alone say anything about anything, but have been reading all. Do want to wish Miss Ellen luck w/the potential new teacher.

Will be offline Sept 25-26, move-in w/UHaul 27th (& hopefully 2-3-4 strong guys...no, they're just gonna help me move, can't actually move them in...darn it...). Will set up comp & get service going as soon as I can. Will check in when that is accomplished.

Have talked w/Janice back & forth. Logical return date will be Monday 10/13 (10/06 not reasonable for either her or me. I need time to get into another work week in the new place, & she needs time to rearrange the muckers). There may well be one or two new horses when I return, she's not sure yet. She said she put the two small round pens together to make one big one, for students who need a larger area but not ready for control in the big arena (that would be me, for one). Horse Thing is a slow progression for me, and that's fine. You'all who know the history understand.

Ok, longer than 2-3 seconds here, so have to go. Later...just didn't want you'all to forget me!


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> I don't get the dressage thing at all.
> Cones, numbers, back and forth, I am at a total loss.
> I know some that have done this for years.
> They claim to be better at it, I see no change.
> Their horses are only used in that ring/field/arena.
> 
> I use a horse as my vehicle to explore.
> I get to see wildlife, forest, river, and you name it.
> Many people will never in their life see the beauty we have seen on the trail.


I totally agree re the wonderful aspects of trail riding - couldn't live without it, and I think horses actually need it too, to get out amongst unregimented nature and just be surrounded by pleasant things and be free like that.

But, it's possible to do both, and I always have had a love for both. It seems to me though that not that many people combine the two - so the endurance people tended to think of me as posh and the dressage(&gymkhana) people as having an unusually tucked-up (fit!) horse, when I was riding my mare. Anita Anne here also expresses enthusiasm for both.

Trail riding is freedom. Dressage is ballroom dancing with your horse! 

It's kind of like a human enjoying hiking and yoga - they complement each other!


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: Fine cartoon, amazing likeness to my 11yo self!  I got it wasn't a jab. My DH has a smirk on his face, by the way! Haha. I often say to him, "...it's because I have long legs and you have short legs!" and he says, "No, I have _normal_ legs!!!"

Oh, flying changes: Your 24yo would have done them in the paddock all his life. They do them naturally through bends, which is why teaching them under saddle involves serpentines and figure-8s at first, until the connection between the rider aid and flying change is made - then you can ask for them away from where horses would naturally do them, such as on a straight line, changing every 2 strides, then every stride, which is such a perennial favourite for dressage watchers!  Great fun to ride that kind of thing.

*NM71*: Completely agree with your education soapbox. How's DH, any better? 

*Koolio*: Glad about Sam! Keep us posted! Fingers crossed no recurrence!

*PH13*: What an adorable "coyote"!!! Ha, some people! 

*Anita Anne*: Dang, that's the problem with 7 billion on this planet: Others have already independently had the same zany idea. It's hard to be original these days. Are zebras permitted in dressage? Or zedonks? There's some novelty potential...

Thanks to Koolio's fruitful research I have discovered more about that lovely dressage mule Porter. Don't you love this photo?










There he is practicing piaffe.

More interesting articles on him here:

Stubborn as a ... dressage champ?; Rider says her mules are like â€˜rideable border colliesâ€™

Long Ear Love Takes This Equine Pro In A New Direction | The Chronicle of the Horse

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Porter/111877838825014


----------



## SueC

Potential dressage candidates:










This is a zorse. Mother a horse, father a zebra - apparently a common hybrid for trekking in Kenya.










Young zonkey (or zedonk). Mother a zebra, father a donkey.










Mature zonkey (zedonk).


----------



## SueC

Another zorse! Come in different colours.


----------



## SueC

C'mon, Anita Anne, which one are you going to ride? ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

I love what the top line on this picture says. I love this mule. I admire this lady. Why am I crippling myself with all my fears and doubts.:shock: I am going out and tackling the world. I aint skeered!! But first, ........got to go feed my girls. See ya Have a good day and God bless and keep you all. 

NS did read that I thought about getting Red back. She's quick and read before I edited it. I was afraid everyone would think I was crazy after trying to sell Red. It is amazing what fear will do to someone and the frustrations that go with it. I just wanted to let everyone know that NS did read a pre edited post of mine re my riding Red.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Checking in before I start my day.

NS, cool story. 

Had a nice relaxing night last night. Weather was good....beautiful sunset....got my work done at school (good enough anyway that I could walk away). DH is up at camp with FIL, so I dont' feel the need to 'rush' home on nights like that. So I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the barn. Jay even seems to know I was in slow motion.

Have pics to share, but my inbox must be too full, as I can't sent them from my phone. :-( Will fix that later.

Right now it's about 60*, smells great out there, and I am itching to get into the saddle.

Torn on taking Pipes out to the barn and sticking her in a stall while I ride, or crating her. Teacher says keep her on a ruoutine. She's used to being crated most of the day, but I also want her out there. Mom would be there to 'look in on her' from time to time. What to do.....

My hay storage building is just about complete!! So I am to get a couple loads of hay today! We designed it to hold 300 bale, but it doens't look big enough. We sshall see.

Tomorrow is the ride with M. I'm taking coleslaw and Dump cake.  Rain predicted of course...it ALWAYS rains when we ride together. 

Sue, DH is hangiing in there. It ticks him off that Piper goes to everyone but him. LOL Hey, he did it to himself....he has the aura of 'I didn't want you." They know!

Phantom, was that you with the 'wolf'? What crazy people around! Oy Vey!

I used to show Western Riding, and my horse also LOVED to trail ride. It was great for both of us. We would practice in the ring for about an hour, and then go out on the trail.  Fun times.

OK, tons to do. Gotta get moving. Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> C'mon, Anita Anne, which one are you going to ride? ;-)


How about I ride them all?? That first Zorse is a doll, but maybe a bit short...

I cried reading about Porter! He is just perfect  Now I am seriously really wanting a mule... and he is a TB cross, exactly what we first discussed! I have not done any serious Dressage for 10 years (since the Divorce) and so I missed watching Porter's rise thru the ranks. 

Thank you Koolio & Sue for your research! Super cool! Sue, there are other Dressage/Endurance rider combinations out there, just tough to find. I am thrilled to have "met" you and all these wonderful folks on this thread. 

I must admit, it is really tough to keep up with all the folks on here though :wink:

Ellen: So happy to hear you are getting to ride!! :thumbsup:

Going to a dog show today (need to leave soon!) but maybe tomorrow I will try to drag my sore behind into my saddle, not riding is killing me!! I want to do a ballroom dance and race down the trails, fat boy Chivas is in trouble now hahahahaha

Pic of his begining de-spooking training:


----------



## Koolio

Sue - I also enjoy the relaxation of a good old fashioned trail ride along with dressage. I think doing multiple disciplines is great for a horses mind and body. As you said, it's just like cross training for people.

As soon as I finish this post, I'm off to load up for a trail ride on Koolio today. The sun is shining and the fall colors are out in their full splendour. Here's a wick pick from the back deck taken just this morning.









I'll take a few more of today's ride and post them later.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Stan

It must be warn in the States and for today, the onset of winter is rolled back. Its 07-00am Sunday and the temp has dropped, a storm front has gone through and dumped hail stones on my horse. Little ice balls. He is not wearing a cover so he will not be impressed. But hey he is an animal and should be used to weather changes and be able to take it in his stride.

Reading about dressage or however it is spelt. Great to watch but is it good for the horse. When comparing how they move in the wild, is making them strut their stuff really good for them long term or like humans will they suffer the same issues we have worn out joints, weakened hearts from being over stressed, and so on, issues which creeps up on us as we age. Just look at aged professional athletes. And how do we know the horse enjoys it. They don't speak the languages of the world.

Trekking. I ride my horse in what we call trekking. Over hill through bush jumping logs because I make him, going through creeks at the place of entry I chose. I read they enjoy each others company. That may not be so.
And yes they do all of these things in the wild but do they do it with a 20 pound saddle and a 200 pound human sitting on their backs.

Consider this. We rock up to a trek and there is 100 plus horses all fenced off from each other and why? Its because when they are thrown together they will fight and hurt each other doing what is normal. Sorting out the pecking order. So, we place the horses under stress In those situations and they play up, and then what do some do. Blame the horse when it is doing and behaving in reaction to the body language being displayed by the more dominant. Doing what comes naturally, self defence, and I have seen riders give the horse a hiding because of that. Then its line up at the starting line. Well then one wonders why the horse is prancing and twitching, ears all over the place and also in the laid back position, kicking out at each other if they get to close. That is not the exuberance behaviour of the anticipation of the trek, could it be the panic behaviour of not having a pecking order.

I trek with a number of people who's horses can all be penned together but only because they have spent time with each other and have worked out the pecking order. Introduce another horse and it starts over. Stella was the lead Mare.

My Horse Savannah when I sold her, because she was young and the thoughts of the new owner was she would be O/K in the herd let her go. Within hours she had sorted out who was the dominant horse and made changes Savannah took over the role of the lead mare. And she did damage doing it. 

Since I am not riding I thought I would throw something into the mix for thought. 

Still raining

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

*And further more*

Nah just kidding:twisted::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eole

Just dropping by: one of my FB contacts posted this and I thought AA and Sue would appreciate:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrLVV4LhksM
Amazing donkey, enjoy!


----------



## Koolio

*Fall ride*

Pics from our trail ride today. We started out in a group of about 9 riders but then split up into two groups of 4 or 5. It was a beautiful fall day with spectacular color!
Water shot.









Lunch stop.









Some thick trails!









And more open trails.









Out in the open fields.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Reading about dressage or however it is spelt. Great to watch but is it good for the horse. When comparing how they move in the wild, is making them strut their stuff really good for them long term or like humans will they suffer the same issues we have worn out joints, weakened hearts from being over stressed, and so on, issues which creeps up on us as we age. Just look at aged professional athletes. And how do we know the horse enjoys it. They don't speak the languages of the world.


I know my mare enjoyed it, because she loved learning and showing off what she knew. She always made happy faces during dressage training, and moved with a lot of impulsion, and was very happy to cooperate. She pricked her ears up and crinkled her eyes when praised and floated even more afterwards. She thrived on things that were cooperative ventures.

Comparing to how they move in the wild: Arabian horses already move like dressage horses in the paddock, as do other breeds like Lusitanos and Andalusians, and actually many horses when they are animated or playing. My mare even passaged and piaffed naturally when I was walking with her to her feeding place with the bucket - and many stallions do this as part of their repertoire when animated - including our SB stallions!

Good dressage is about excellent communication between horse and rider and about having fun dancing and doing moves together, rather than the enforcement of one's will on a horse. I do agree that a lot of what passes for dressage these days, including at highest levels, is not that - and don't get me started on Rollkur... or that some high-level dressage horses aren't ridden on trails or allowed in turnout because owners fear the risk of accidental injury. :shock:

Re physical wear and tear of dressage: There, it is a very favourable discipline compared to racing, eventing etc and even endurance. The movements are comparatively gentle and low impact on joints and the horse is physically well conditioned in training to perform them. Also, international dressage competitions (and showjumping/eventing, for that matter), unlike racing, don't allow two-or three-year-olds, so unlike in racing, dressage horses still perform at peak level in their teens and even twenties.

Whether a horse enjoys what it does is in part due to natural preferences and disposition, and in large part to the human being working with it.

My Sunsmart doesn't have the effervescent enthusiasm for dressage that my mare did. When I first put him in an arena when he came off track, he was "saying" things like, "What, are we turning again already? Shouldn't we move into a larger space? Do you _really_ think it's worth breaking into a trot when the corner is so close?" because he'd never worked in a small space before. But with gentleness, humour, lots of praise and keeping the sessions short and building them gradually, even he came to enjoy "dance time" - performing the rein back, responding quickly to transitions, doing serpentines around witches' hats etc, turning small circles, yielding quarters and forehand - all things that help physically balance a horse (since it's not "natural" for them to carry monkeys on their backs), and come in very useful in general riding, especially in tricky situations.

In Germany they didn't let us on the trail until we had demonstrated competence at basic dressage manoeuvres. Here in Australia, there's a lot more "plodders" on the trails who are apprehensive about going at even an extended trot with their steeds, let alone a flat-out gallop. People who spend their riding lifetimes just walking and, at most, jogging on trails. Now if that makes horse and rider happy, so be it: But if people are being held back by lack of communication and partnership with their horses from enjoying that kind of freedom, then that's lamentable!


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Consider this. We rock up to a trek and there is 100 plus horses all fenced off from each other and why? Its because when they are thrown together they will fight and hurt each other doing what is normal. Sorting out the pecking order.


This is actually not a natural situation, and horses in natural situations do not hurt each other nearly as much or often as horses who are strangers to each other artificially penned together in small spaces.

This was a similar problem with the initial wolf studies that gave rise to the whole perception of dominance and pecking order that underpins dominance-based training methods in dogs, and even horses (and I don't train any kind of animal based on those theories, I train them based on the aptitude of any social animal for cooperation and relationship). They were studying wolves living in unnatural, confined conditions in the zoo, who didn't grow up with each other - totally different to what happens in the wild. Just search for "dominance/wolves/dogs/alpha" type keywords in google to get to contemporary animal behaviour studies on the subject.

For horse owners interested in these topics I really recommend Marthe Kiley-Worthington's _Horse Watch: What it is to be Equine_, and _Equine Welfare_. Marthe has trekked with horses, bred horses, lived with horses and studied their behaviour in more natural settings, and has written fabulously insightful books about them. She's like the Jane Goodall of the horse world to me.


----------



## Eole

Koolio: beautiful pictures!

NS, cool story about the medicine hat horse. It is considered a sacred and rare marking. Nice wild lake on your hike too.

True that herd animals usually avoid fights in a natural setting, it's a last resort. More conflicts arise in unnatural situations like a trek or pen, where humans overlook body language and force them to stay close when they would "naturally" move away. 

About dominance and cooperation, I observed my own herd of four. My late canadian mare was clearly dominant: claiming space and hay, with aggression if needed. But, she wasn't the boss. Both Rafale and Alize shared the boss position, as being the leaders the others follow around. Just confident leaders, with no need to pin ears to prove anything.

Ellen, great! You're going to ride! I miss TJ's Horse Mondays, so you have to tell us all about it.

Phantom: scary coyote!:rofl: Some people are strange...

NM: wishing you a great ride with M
MR: is the pig roast ready to eat?

AA: that would be your first ride since the fall? Serious withdrawal 
syndrome?  Take it slow and Advil is your friend.

I'm also an endurance/trail and dressage rider. I like the running and yoga analogy. I just love trail riding with a purpose. And dressage help us fine-tune communication and improve balance, back strenghth and symetry (of which both horse and rider lack). Cross training is good for their body and mind.

Rain and rain here. No riding this week end unless the skies clear.


----------



## Katz1411

Blue said:


> OMG! I've only heard of such rare medicine hats. You are incredibly lucky to have gotten to see him.:mrgreen:


You never read Marguerite Henry?


----------



## Stan

I knew I would get a rise out of some one and yes it was the Aussie justifying making a horse do what it does not do if left to its on device.

I have a photo which I can not publish of a young girl riding her horse. No gear what so ever just a horse but she had to admit she could not get the horse to perform without aids when new horses were introduced into the mix. Could not trek it because it became unmanageable around other horses. That old pecking order kicked in so Sue in order to do the things you used in your demonstrations the horses are trussed up with devices designed to control.

I also have a book on a German trainer who would ride the stallion bare back and no halter and so forth. That too was demonstrated with other horses. The herd the stallion was the boss of. So that was another demonstration of horsemanship but, and a big but, in a controlled situation.

You mentioned the horses in Germany were not allowed to trek unless it had had some training in dressage.

My experience with the treks I have attended most of the accidents were with riders that came from the hunt clubs and so on.

I am by no means a good rider but I have never been bucked off. Fallen off, and even had one try and brush me off by going under a tree branch. I learnt then to ride native American style but did not have the bow and arrow. I have also dismounted in mid flight when Savannah did her mad horse impression. I do admit to having a saddle roll on me and I ended up underneath. That was the beginning of my bald spot.

If you ever go to horses races have a walk in the ring before they go onto the course and you will see the horses eyeing each other, strutting their stuff, intimidating each other, working on the pecking order and if you are lucky enough to spot the most dominant horse. Bet on it. Its chances of getting a place are considerable higher than the horse being dominated.

A couple of informative books on the subject have been written by well known trainers.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> K
> 
> About dominance and cooperation, I observed my own herd of four. My late canadian mare was clearly dominant: claiming space and hay, with aggression if needed. But, she wasn't the boss. Both Rafale and Alize shared the boss position, as being the leaders the others follow around. Just confident leaders, with no need to pin ears to prove anything.
> 
> I miss TJ's Horse Mondays, so you have to tell us all about it.


Eole, this brings to mind Janice's Fire (mustang); he has no need to prove himself, no ear-pinning no nothing; he has supreme confidence, everyone just seems to "get it". As for the mares: Spirit & Bailey have jockeyed a bit, but both give way to old Callie, & vie for her attention & the honor of "protecting" her (Spirit drove away a young mare that was attached to Callie [remember Beauty/]; "MY Callie". Bailey has had to work out jealousy issues (w/Janice, in regards to even newer mare, the Arabian; don't know where she stands...last I knew she was still observing...) but I think if anyone is now lead mare, it's Spirit, w/deference to Callie, if that makes sense. Callie seems "whatever" & grazes. 

Had to get on tonight, I miss this thread. I miss my HorseMondays too, Eole. W/all the wonderful new people, I hope I can fit back in. Gonna do my Horse Thing as long as I am able.....I'm not done yet!:lol:


----------



## Stan

Spent time spreading poo this afternoon in between showers and took the time to address an issues Bugs demonstrated last time we were out. He developed a dislike to a quad bike at the cattle drive.

Arriving back from spreading I left the quad idling That dam horse ambled up and began to sample the taste even while it was idling. I got of and he continued to test it here and there. Still idling. Turned it off and the a-----h-- decided he wanted to chew on the seat back rest That annoyed me. Some weeks back it was the horse killing thing from outer space today it was a snack.

I think that horse is taking me for a ride. And I don't mean on his back.

Well cheers all and I hope you have all gotten in good rides and I do like those photos of the trail ride Wish I was there.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Eole, this brings to mind Janice's Fire (mustang); he has no need to prove himself, no ear-pinning no nothing; he has supreme confidence, everyone just seems to "get it". As for the mares: Spirit & Bailey have jockeyed a bit, but both give way to old Callie, & vie for her attention & the honor of "protecting" her (Spirit drove away a young mare that was attached to Callie [remember Beauty/]; "MY Callie". Bailey has had to work out jealousy issues (w/Janice, in regards to even newer mare, the Arabian; don't know where she stands...last I knew she was still observing...) but I think if anyone is now lead mare, it's Spirit, w/deference to Callie, if that makes sense. Callie seems "whatever" & grazes.
> 
> Had to get on tonight, I miss this thread. I miss my HorseMondays too, Eole. W/all the wonderful new people, I hope I can fit back in. Gonna do my Horse Thing as long as I am able.....I'm not done yet!:lol:


You keep posting. You will always fit in.


----------



## tjtalon

I have to make one more comment (have been reading everything, w/interest; I always learn a great deal from experienced people, so take it all in...that's why I joined this thread):

The "coyote" in the grocery store:

REALLY!!!??? Seriously. That is beyond belief. (Pretty dog, by the way, hope she recovered from contact w/INSANE WOMAN.

Later...I'll be back.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Spent time spreading poo this afternoon in between showers and took the time to address an issues Bugs demonstrated last time we were out. He developed a dislike to a quad bike at the cattle drive.
> 
> Arriving back from spreading I left the quad idling That dam horse ambled up and began to sample the taste even while it was idling. I got of and he continued to test it here and there. Still idling. Turned it off and the a-----h-- decided he wanted to chew on the seat back rest That annoyed me. Some weeks back it was the horse killing thing from outer space today it was a snack.
> 
> I think that horse is taking me for a ride. And I don't mean on his back.
> 
> Well cheers all and I hope you have all gotten in good rides and I do like those photos of the trail ride Wish I was there.


Smart horse, this Bugs. I do believe he's spreading poo on you..:shock:


----------



## Koolio

*Stupid me...*

Sam is experiencing some post surgical swelling, so after ringing the vet, I was instructed to give him some Bute and cold hose the surgical site. Stupid me, I was so focused on getting the swelling down, that I put on a pair of slip on shoes to go out to fix up big old Sam instead of proper paddock boots. Well, Sam wasn't terribly appreciative of me cold hosing his manly bits and promptly stepped on my foot. Now I am nursing a very sore black and blue foot after having Sam stamp his 1500lb signature on it. I guess now Sam and I are even. Stupid... I should know better... 

Dressage, like most things can be either good or bad for a horse depending on how the horse is conditioned and trained. I agree with Sue that using techniques such as Rollkur are barbaric and inhumane. This is used to get big results, quickly. In my mind, this is not in the spirit of classical dressage. A properly schooled dressage horse isn't started too early and their training is progressive over a long period of time. The really great dressage horses don't peak until their mid to late teens. It takes that long to get them to that level of discipline and fitness. A good dressage trainer also knows the value of hacking (trail riding) to build a horses fitness level and balance their mind.

Stan - in my experience, there is a wide range of people who trail ride and a wide range of skill level amongst the riders. Trail riding or trekking has a special skill set for both horse and rider. Just because someone rides at a fancy jumping barn or dressage stable doesn't mean they will be good on trails. Too many people think the can become little more than a passenger on a trail ride, which is not true. Yes, it is relaxing and fun, but a person still has to RIDE their horse. Problems and accidents happen when riders, experienced or not, assume they don't have to ride and that they can just sit there and let the horse do the work. Most horses don't have autopilot. The ones that do end up on trail strings where they take city slickers through the woods in a nose to tail chain.

I am training and schooling my horse constantly when trail riding. Even when I take out my camera and take pictures, I am riding with seat and leg to free up my hands. I ask for smoothe transitions and steady gaits as well as softness, bend and collection. I get these things less frequently on the trail because of all the distractions and obstacles, but I always ask for them.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> You keep posting. You will always fit in.


Thank you, Stan:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey: OUCH.


----------



## tjtalon

PS before I leave & get onto the moving thing this week: I have really taken in all the trail ride posts/etc. That's where I want to go...outside of the enclosed areas, out there, & know what to do. Thanks all.


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> I knew I would get a rise out of some one and yes it was the Aussie justifying making a horse do what it does not do if left to its on device.


So Stan, does your horse carry you around when left to its own devices? 




> ...so Sue in order to do the things you used in your demonstrations the horses are trussed up with devices designed to control.


What demonstrations would those be? I'm seriously intrigued.

I did, and do, a lot of dressage in a normal English AP and mild bit, just like is used in trail riding. I also did, and do, a lot of dressage training bareback, with the same mild bit, and sometimes just in a halter and rope. Force is not desired, good communication is. My horses respond to weight aids and to tiny cues with the reins. Have a look at your own Alycia Burton to see how that's done, she's from NZ. You can hardly accuse her of trussing her horses up - she often jumps just with a rope around the horse's neck.




> You mentioned the horses in Germany were not allowed to trek unless it had had some training in dressage.


The *riders* were not allowed to trek unless they demonstrated competence at basic dressage manouevres. It's considered like a driver's license for taking a horse out.




> I am by no means a good rider but I have never been bucked off.


And neither have I, mostly because good communication and partnership with a horse precludes bucking. Apart from high spirits, horses mostly buck with riders because of lack of good communication, and/or discomfort. And when a horse gets frothy with high spirits, with good communication you can easily redirect it away from bucking into an alternative activity that keeps its brain and body otherwise occupied.




> If you ever go to horses races have a walk in the ring before they go onto the course and you will see the horses eyeing each other, strutting their stuff, intimidating each other, working on the pecking order and if you are lucky enough to spot the most dominant horse.


If I ever go to races...nah, I don't believe I've ever been to the races! :rofl:

 No, I don't generally observe it that way at all. The behaviour you are referring to happens mostly when horses are brought together in small spaces and left to their own devices much of the time. Horses in racing are usually diverted by the humans they work with, and focus more on them. One stallion we had who did parade around did that as a matter of course, at home as well as abroad, and like with my mare it was more a demonstration of high spirits and fun than his wanting to impose dominance on others. We have always kept several stallions on the same premises and even there, dominance behaviour is not a huge part of of their everyday behaviour. It would only become a main issue if we let them get in each other's territory, which we didn't.

I think, like Marthe Kiley-Worthington has also pointed out, that humans usually observe what they expect - that their so-called objective observations are usually coloured by their prior social learning and prejudices. The initial, improperly conducted and evaluated dominance theory work has very much coloured the popular culture and its concepts of how social animals, including humans, behave...and created a lot of urban, and rural, myths. I am in no way surprised that many trainers are still writing along those lines. To give a more extreme example, there is also still a Flat Earth Society - yes, really, seriously.

The difference between those trainers, and the ones whose books I consider worth seriously reading and applying, is in the quality of the relationship one ends up having with one's horse - and the level of willing, happy cooperation and partnership one is able to obtain. If you can educate your own horses without calling in outside help, and if you never create "problem" horses, but can rehabilitate other people's "problem" horses, then that's a nice indication that the methods being followed work.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

All I have to say is "Ragweed" I haven't had allergies like this in years. Must be a hefty crop this year, too. Everytime I go outside, I am re-strickened with the symptoms. That's why I have just been reading and "liking". I am really gimped out. I guess the Dr. and I will have to talk:wave:


----------



## Celeste

About being bucked off. I for one have been bucked off. More than once. I have also fallen off due to sudden changes of direction. I have hit the dirt when the horse reared, spooked, bolted, etc. I have also had all those events and not hit the dirt but rode em like a champ.

About dressage vrs. treking. Most of those above events happened while treking. I can't remember actually hitting the dirt while working in a dressage arena.

When I read through this post, I wonder why I like to ride. I think it is an addiction. :lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> When I read through this post, I wonder why I like to ride. *I think it is an addiction. *:lol::lol:


That's right. That's why I am still having withdrawal from not riding and am so prone to fall right back into the habit if I get the chance.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> About being bucked off. I for one have been bucked off. More than once. I have also fallen off due to sudden changes of direction. I have hit the dirt when the horse reared, spooked, bolted, etc. I have also had all those events and not hit the dirt but rode em like a champ.
> 
> About dressage vrs. treking. Most of those above events happened while treking. I can't remember actually hitting the dirt while working in a dressage arena.
> 
> When I read through this post, I wonder why I like to ride. I think it is an addiction. :lol::lol:


I too, have been bucked off more than once! And those sudden change of direction falls happened many times riding my first pony bareback! The spooks usually don't unseat me, it is the dreaded spook-n-buck that does me in (or should I say off!). I am always expecting a spook-n-bolt, which I can stay on that, unless of couse they run you into a tree, ouch! 

I must confess to being dumped in arenas too, most when I was riding jumpers, but occasionally some fits when the horse was asked too much, too soon. Or a horse eating tractor suddenly appeared :shock:

Most times, as you have, I rode them out without a problem. 

But, I used to always buy those "unridable" horses that were dirt cheap. The rehab process was bumpy for me and the horse, but ultimately, I would have a trusting partner that would try anything I asked. I would train outlaws into child-safe mounts, without any gagets or gimmicks. 

My other choice in mounts has been young horses, without any training or minimal training. I guess i just like the training, or retraining process. i like to develope a partnership, which is what Dressage is really all about. 

Plus I keep picking out horses with spirit, fire and smarts. A horse that puts his whole heart and soul into his work, is brilliant. 

Trails are great for developing trust and having fun, for horse and human, but i have had some horses that hated it, and some that hated the ring. If they really hate it, I'm not going to force the issue. 

Getting dumped on the trail does hurt a bit more than falling in the arena, especially as I get older. I haven't been back up on my horse since the latest tumble because i am still inpaired. The doc took me out of work for a week, and i just returned to work this past Wednesday. 

Horses are very addictive! Can't have just one...I've progressed to the mule breeders websites...have I mentioned I've never actually riden a mule? It has been on my bucket list though. Riding a mule, and riding a stallion of every breed of horse  I've only made it to five: TB, QH, Saddlebred, TWH, Racking. I have a long way to go!


Ragweed! :evil: Hate that stuff!


----------



## Koolio

Ragweed, or whatever it is, has got me too! I'm stuffed up every morning. :evil:

As for an unscheduled dismount whether bucked off, falling off due to change in direction or coming off involuntarily for any other reason, I believe it is never a matter of if, but a matter of when. If you are around horses and ride enough of them, eventually you will come off. The only riders that never fall off are riding carousel horses or the little ones you plug quarters into at the entrance of WalMart. Even then, there are no guarantees. 

That said, I think I have learned more from the times I did come off than all the times I didn't. Pain and humiliation are wonderful teachers. Sometimes my dismount is more graceful than others and if I have an inexperienced audience I can convince someone that I meant to do that, but rarely this is the case. Deep down, I always know the truth which is usually that I made a mistake and wasn't paying attention and the horse got the better of me. The trick to falling off is learning how to do it with style and in a way that you don't hurt too much afterward. It also helps when nobody is looking.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, I have read so much, it's hard to remember who said what!

That donkey doing dressage looked so smooth! What a great trail partner that would be LOL.

TJ- There will always be room for you here! Come on back when time allows!

I have ridden hunters all my life. I have had some pretty fancy show horses. All of them, bar none have been on the trails with me. It's relaxing for all of us. We need to get out of the ring and do something different. I do expect good behavior out there tho!

DH and I were deer hunting yesterday. It's early anterless season this weekend only. We didn't see a thing in the morning, then the storms rolled in. Now it looks like storms this afternoon as well, so I doubt we will make it out again. Oct 1 is archery season, when we will begin hunting in earnest. The farmers appreciate it when we knock don the herd a bit. Less crop damage. We try to get enough to carry us through the year with a little to share back with the farmers.

I'm still happy at work. They told me on Friday that it looks like I will be there for at least the rest of the semester, if not the entire year. The woman who is out has health problems related to stress, but not necessarily stress from work. I'm told she really did not like the job and wanted to go back to teaching. It's not for everyone, but I love it! 

No riding for me lately. Busy and lack of opportunity. Before long, I will go out to the rental barn. Fall is too beautiful to miss out on the trails!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Just got back from the DR. He diagnosed me with on set of bronchitis, but didn't see any evidence of pneumonia. Too many people hold out too long before getting medical care and end up with walking pneumonia. If you notice infection from your sinus and you are having a sore throat in the a.m. after sleep, then that would be a good time to take note. You just listen to Dr. Murphy (maiden name) and you will be fine in no time. NOT!!!! LOL Better go to a qualified individual. Any how I got the two shots, and they weren't in my arm.:-o While I was in Cullman, I picked up my new pressure washer. Look out:shock: I've got a new toy:lol: My deck is going to be so pretty. I am going to try it on my truck too. As NM says, "WooHoo!" Look out chickens you might be next. NOT:wink::wink::wink: The snake:shock::shock::shock:. I am going to try to make my barn look like Rick's thou. 

Going to call the lesson lady tomorrow. I think this might be an opportunity to make some horse friends. 

About the dressage thing, all I want to learn is how to communicate with my horse thru my seat, hands, and legs better. As far as trekking, put me on the trails, I love it!!!!

Had cheeseburger at K's. It was nice. She and hubby invited me. I sure didn't feel good, but I couldn't say no. They are giving a late Nov. date for moving. I sure am hoping for the best.

Yall have a good evening. Talk to ya later. 

God bless and keep you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Camping Commentary:*

*Friday* a beautiful day, about 75, no humidity, 8 mph breeze.
Nice few hours on the horses, cool night though I'm guessing 52.
Relaxing, no TV, no Internet, no work.
DW cooked fried chicken in peanut oil that we took with us.
Awesome with some potato salad with egg.
My horse got a chip on a rear hoof, he got a trim when we got back.
Too lazy to trim the others, this week in the evenings.

*Saturday* a repeat of the same weather but maybe only 62 at night.
Wonderful ride through a maintained area of the park.
DW's horse got a little gimpy on the way back, cause unknown.
Got back around 3 from a ride and dinner @ 5.
Pig roast was great, pulled pork with BBQ sauce.
Oven baked rockfish, steamed & raw oysters, crab cake style balls.
No band for this event but a really decent DJ.
I was exhausted and called it a night at 9:30, I had no energy left.
Albeit whiskey didn't help but I was still done.

*Sunday* maybe 80 on the temperature.
We saddled up for a ride and my horse is hobbling on his left rear.
Not like my horse to ever miss a ride, we believe he got into it with the pony.
They most likely were kicking each other while on the high-line.
A bit more separation between them in the future.
Hung out around camp for the day with friends.
My daughter got a little ride time in with a friend.

My horse is black again, sunbleached chocolate is now gone.








One of our normal mud holes that was actually pretty dry this weekend.








Trail next to the train tracks by the tunnel.








One of our favorite swimming holes for the horses.








My best viewing "On my horse"








Water break in the river.








Traveling out of a valley to an abandoned barn.








Some natural gas lines we occasionally ride over.








Another small water crossing.








Good turn out this weekend, about 5 rows of campers like this.
About 100 people attended the dinner.
No big group rides, lots of small groups we passed on the trail.


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> As for an unscheduled dismount whether bucked off, falling off due to change in direction or coming off involuntarily for any other reason, I believe it is never a matter of if, but a matter of when. If you are around horses and ride enough of them, eventually you will come off. The only riders that never fall off are riding carousel horses or the little ones you plug quarters into at the entrance of WalMart. Even then, there are no guarantees.


I think that's generally true, and I did a fair bit of falling off in my first three years of riding. For some reason though, after that I didn't tend to come off on trails unless the horse comes down. I tend to do my falling off goofing around at home - on the firebreaks (not in arena either). I wondered why that was, and here's a thought.

When I was growing up, if I wanted to ride on really nice trails for hours, I had to take horses alongside a road where the speed limit was 110km/h (which I did on the bush track beside it) and then come onto the road to cross a narrow bridge with a sweeping bend on the other side that only allowed 50m of visibility. People used to pelt around the sweeping bend in their cars doing 110km/h and there was no way they could stop for a horse that would be likely panicked by the sudden appearance of such a large, fast object. I had profuse nightmares about what would happen unless I could stop the horses and cars from meeting on the bridge. All I could do is stop my horse beside the bridge and listen very intently for an approaching car, and then run for it across the bridge and dive back down into the firebreak on the other side - as not hearing a car only gave you around 20 seconds, and we'd had some close calls I never wanted to have again. (The shire was not interested in putting up a "slow down, obscured bend, horse riders on road" type sign for us - they will usually do that AFTER someone has been wiped out.:shock

So you can imagine that the idea of coming off and somehow having a horse run back home without me was, in my mind, a potential death sentence for the horse - not just that it would have run onto the bridge without listening and looking first, but likely taken the road, rather than the firebreak, back to the front gate. This gave me a constant hypervigilance about keeping my balance and reading the horses I was riding for things that might be upsetting them, to pre-empt sudden movements. And so for over a decade of riding on those particular trails, I did not come off on them riding solo - even when I was riding my mare bareback. I had close calls when kangaroos suddenly crossed in front of me at the trot or canter, and would hang on, literally, for dear life, with those nightmare scenarios flashing before my eyes.

When I had company, I fell off once or twice on those trails (and I fell off sometimes at home). I was more relaxed then because horses tend to stay with their groups if you come off. Usually also in my experience of falling, the horse will stop when you fall and have a look at what on earth you are doing rolling around on the ground! :lol: So then you can grab the reins and get back on. Once I fell on the same set of trails during an official endurance event: Trotting along a limestone road with a vehicle of officials approaching, we veered onto the grassed verge - which was concealing a ditch, and we both rolled. My mare got back on her feet the same time as I did, I checked her and myself over, found nothing amiss and we rode on.

Funny, horses don't tend to run away headless after a fall when you ride on your own, but I was still using that as a worst-case scenario all that time.

Here at Redmond, I am also yet to come off on my solo outside trails, but I also have an excellent saddle with a deep seat. Again I've had some close calls. I have, however, come off several times while getting on bareback. Too much momentum, overshot, wildly amused husband watching! 


*Ellen*: Allergy season is just starting here. For me it's ryegrass. I'm on a good antihistamine and that's keeping a lid on it just now. I always dread the itchy eyes, sneezing and general malaise of this time of year.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall

MR Your horse is really a nice looker. Chocolate or black

SueC I have been introduced to Zertec sp?.. Maybe a way of warding off these types of attacks. 

I am going to call the guy that has Red and get some feedback.. I told K that I was leaving it up to God whether Red came home or not. If he does then I will trailer him over to the barn I told yall about. If not, then another scenario will be in the making. We will see.

Hope everyone has a good night. Will talk to ya tomorrow. Hopefully a little less congested and in much better health.

God bless and keep you all.


----------



## Happy Place

Doing the Sunday count down. Lunch made :check: Laundry finishing up :check: Alarm set :check: Guess I am ready to start another week.

Jazz band starts up this week. First rehearsal is Wednesday. The kids are really excited. I hope we don't **** off the band director. She wants no part of it and told the kids she didn't think they would succeed! So I am sponsoring it and monitoring the room. It has to look perfect before they leave so she has nothing to complain about!

Good night all!


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Just dropping by: one of my FB contacts posted this and I thought AA and Sue would appreciate:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrLVV4LhksM
> Amazing donkey, enjoy!


Thank you!  DH too was watching that with interest!

Did anyone notice this bit of fun on that YouTube page? Tiny pony charging matador cape and playing dead with four feet in the air.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfXJevHAndI


----------



## Blue

Hello everybody! We've been out of town all weekend and just got back this afternoon. Got everything put away and getting ready for work tomorrow. Read several pages and can't remember all of it, but... 

Yes, I did read several of M. Henry's books, but still never got to see such a rare medicine hat for myself.

Koolio, glad Sam is feeling good enough to stomp you, but sorry you got stomped. Epsom salts my friend, epsom salts.

Stan, I agree with you. I just don't understand the attraction to dressage. That doesn't make it wrong by any means, I just have a deep love of riding a horse in the peaceful outdoors, (sometimes not so peaceful). The things I've had to make my horses do just to get from point A to point B, C and D can be stressful on their joints and muscles. Some of our trails here are incredible. We can cross a deep river and have to climb a rock stair up a mountain, around a blind curve and run into a bicyclist. Split second decision, take out the bicycle or step in cactus. Answer, swing UPWARD and jump both.

I understand what Sue is saying. A well rounded horse can do lots of different things, however I've seen too many people "train" their horses to do only dressage and the poor beasts had to be put down by the time they were 9 because of so many injuries and problems. 

But! This doesn't happen only in dressage. It happens on any field of play. Heck, I've seen cowboys who's living depended on their horse, ride them into the ground just to prove a point. Senseless.

I've been bucked off a few times and it really hurts. So I try to avoid it now. But at my age, the healing process is lengthy.

Everyone! :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

the Donkey (Burro) was amazing, the pony video was so cute, and now I have been watching horse videos & enjoying every moment 

If you have an hour (really) and want to see something a bit out of the norm, watch this video. Poetry in motion, and they are all stallions! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVX8pAuGKI4

One final thought...I have riden jumpers, barrels, trails, western pleasure, Dressage, saddleseat, and driving singles & pairs. I have also shown in all of the above (except driving in pairs). Endurance is my newest sport. 

Of all of the above, I felt my horse & I had the best partnership with the smallest of aids in Dressage. It really felt like we were thinking as one. 

No, it is not for everyone, and no, not every horse and rider needs to learn Dressage, just as not everyone needs to ride western pleasure, or trail ride. The real beauty of equines to me is, that you can do it all or stick with one sport, or dabble in several. 

Personally, although I rode jumpers, I never wanted to do eventing. Love to watch it, admire those that do it, but it ain't for me! :wink:

I am thrilled to know there are so many here that love and enjoy riding their horse, however they do it. 

BTW - I think I found a mule - someone PLEASE talk me out of buying him!! 
Two-Year-John Mule

G'night y'all.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> BTW - I think I found a mule - someone PLEASE talk me out of buying him!!
> Two-Year-John Mule


Hmm, I'll try! According to the information page, his mother was a "da'mn". :shock: Also, he appears to defy the laws of physics by weighing exactly 0.0 pounds - does that mean he's rideable? Maybe, though, the answer is yes, and defying the laws of physics might be helpful for things like piaffe. ;-)

On a serious note: Very cute...but are you going to get much impulsion from a 2/10 on the temperament scale?

Can I tempt you instead to consider a Poitou donkey, or cross?






























Tall, shaggy French working donkeys, and a breed that might be endangered. They also produce nice mules:










They can be clipped, like this fellow, if you think the long hair would make them sweat too much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue: those Poitou donkeys are unbelievable!! That is a ton of hair! And you suggest I _*might*_ want to shave them?? :rofl: I live in the southern US, where a "cool day" is 80 degrees F. 

When I no longer can ride; I must have one. A female, and I shall name her Goldilocks :rofl: 

About the little mule, his momma was an Appaloosa, so she may really be a "da'mn"! As far as temperment goes, they always lie about that. He is at a dealer, so if he is listed as a 2/10, he is actually a 3-4/10. A 3/10 is really a 5/10, and if they list it as 5/10 - well, the rider better be an expert! 

The only time I see a horse listed as over 5, is if the owner is an inexperienced person and their horse scares them. Then the horse is listed as a 10/10, and really they are probably at most a 3/10, more likely a pushy 2/10. 

Once I saw a Trak/Arab gelding listed as a 6/10 at an upper lever Dressage barn, so I called about it, and that horse sounded like a true 6/10. He also was not very bright, so I passed on him.

That little mule just has a look about him that I like, and he has a good head, plus he is listed at $450.00 how could I go wrong?? 

I'm really headed to bed now, and I am going to dream of hugging a fuzzy donkey. he haw, he haw.


----------



## Stan

SueC said:


> So Stan, does your horse carry you around when left to its own devices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What demonstrations would those be? I'm seriously intrigued.
> 
> I did, and do, a lot of dressage in a normal English AP and mild bit, just like is used in trail riding. I also did, and do, a lot of dressage training bareback, with the same mild bit, and sometimes just in a halter and rope. Force is not desired, good communication is. My horses respond to weight aids and to tiny cues with the reins. Have a look at your own Alycia Burton to see how that's done, she's from NZ. You can hardly accuse her of trussing her horses up - she often jumps just with a rope around the horse's neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *riders* were not allowed to trek unless they demonstrated competence at basic dressage manouevres. It's considered like a driver's license for taking a horse out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And neither have I, mostly because good communication and partnership with a horse precludes bucking. Apart from high spirits, horses mostly buck with riders because of lack of good communication, and/or discomfort. And when a horse gets frothy with high spirits, with good communication you can easily redirect it away from bucking into an alternative activity that keeps its brain and body otherwise occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever go to races...nah, I don't believe I've ever been to the races! :rofl:
> 
> No, I don't generally observe it that way at all. The behaviour you are referring to happens mostly when horses are brought together in small spaces and left to their own devices much of the time. Horses in racing are usually diverted by the humans they work with, and focus more on them. One stallion we had who did parade around did that as a matter of course, at home as well as abroad, and like with my mare it was more a demonstration of high spirits and fun than his wanting to impose dominance on others. We have always kept several stallions on the same premises and even there, dominance behaviour is not a huge part of of their everyday behaviour. It would only become a main issue if we let them get in each other's territory, which we didn't.
> 
> I think, like Marthe Kiley-Worthington has also pointed out, that humans usually observe what they expect - that their so-called objective observations are usually coloured by their prior social learning and prejudices. The initial, improperly conducted and evaluated dominance theory work has very much coloured the popular culture and its concepts of how social animals, including humans, behave...and created a lot of urban, and rural, myths. I am in no way surprised that many trainers are still writing along those lines. To give a more extreme example, there is also still a Flat Earth Society - yes, really, seriously.
> 
> The difference between those trainers, and the ones whose books I consider worth seriously reading and applying, is in the quality of the relationship one ends up having with one's horse - and the level of willing, happy cooperation and partnership one is able to obtain. If you can educate your own horses without calling in outside help, and if you never create "problem" horses, but can rehabilitate other people's "problem" horses, then that's a nice indication that the methods being followed work.


 
Had little to do so I went fishing. Not sure if its a barramundi or a salty but it took the bait.:lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

*Horses at play*









































The horses swimming. I took the photos with Bugs standing beside me. That was the first day I had him and was introducing him under controlled conditions allowing him to get used to 100 plus horses around. It was also the day he lifted the bucket of water and dumped it on me.:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Looks like this thread has been busy while I was off enjoying our 'Indian summer'. 

Have pages to read, but wanted to share some pics.

Here's my co-pilot. The weekend running wears here out!


----------



## NickerMaker71

An incredible sunset on the drive home from the barn Saturday evening. So pretty I backtracked, pulled over and took this picture.  Makes you happy to be alive......nights like this.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My two buddies....hanging at the barn.

Speaking of the barn. We got my hay area FILLED to the brim!!! What a good feeling to have all my hay stocked up for the winter! We were able to fit 225 bale in there. YEA! That should keep me the better part of the winter and spring!


----------



## Roadyy

Computer is running terribly slow this morning so thought I better get pics posted before I go read the rest of the day to get caught up.

Saturday I got a little time to work on the 2 horse trailer, ripping out the rotted flooring. I am debating going back with an aluminum flooring instead of the pressure treated wood. The hold back is the different metals will erode each other without a buffer between them. I'd have to make sure I put a rubber gasket material anywhere the two make contact. 

If I go with treated plywood then I'll coat the bottom of the whole trailer with a truck bedliner paint to protect it from moisture and rotting in the future. Pressure treated plywood is about $40 USD a 4' x 8" sheet. The aluminum I can get from work that was stained and unable to be used on the ships. I would still spray the bedliner paint no matter which material I end up using.

Here is the rip out results.









































The other thing is once I get the floor replaced then I'm planning on a few upgrades. I want to build a counter top in the front wall of the dressing room there at the second frame from the floor and install a sink. Then have another shelf for storage under the sink at the first frame above the floor. I am also planning on putting a microwave mount a little higher up the wall to allow more counter area for meal prep.

I am not sure if I want to mount a water holding tank on the tongue or build one to mount under the floor frame. Also debating on taking out the plywood bottom half of the wall separating the tack room from the dressing room to allow more room for storage. Since it is only a 2 horse trailer I could build a swing out saddle rack from both sides like on the gooseneck horse trailers. Build a drawer box on either side that would be on the floor under the saddles and would hold all the head gear while the saddle pads lay atop the boxes.


It's a lot of ideas and not sure I will get to all of them, but will keep you updated on any of these things I get done.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> When I no longer can ride; I must have one. A female, and I shall name her Goldilocks :rofl:


Haha! Great name, especially if you peroxide bleach the coat! Maybe you can have two, and call the other Rapunzel, and let a team of Poitous pull your wheelchair in style! :rofl:

*NM71*: Your dog is growing quickly! Were there any extra shoes in her diet? ;-)

*HP*: So nice you are happy in your job! Do you feel more appreciated where you are now? - Archery: My DH does it, but just targets with a recurve!

*Koolio*: How's Sam - healing any yet? And your foot? The blind donkey jumped painfully onto the top of my foot, just behind the steel cap, when I was trimming her hooves last week. It made a very cute hoofprint bruise... but starting to fade.

*MR*: Very nice trail photos! Got any favourite camping recipes?

*Blue*: Your terrain sounds awesome. Do your horses like looking at views? Mine do, especially on a hilltop looking down, or looking out onto a wide-open plain.

*Teresa*: How's the packing? Looking forward to the new place yet? Unearthed anything interesting while packing? Got your spaces planned out in the new place?

*Ellen*: How far is that barn from you? Do you go often? - That Xyrtec, or however it's spelled, works great for me. No more sneezles.

*Corgi*: Would your husband like to ride a Poitou, do you think? It's definitely not a TWH!

*Roadyy*: Have you evaporated? I can't find you. Maybe I need glasses! ;-)

A question for *Eole* and *PH13* (and anyone else): Do you guys sit the canter on trails? A lot of endurance folk do. I do. I reckon it makes horse and rider more stable. I only stand in the stirrups going up hills or when going flat tack. Interesting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## SueC

Ah, Roadyy hasn't evaporated - just busy fixing stuff and then posting about it while I was writing! Trailer floors are so important. I can never get rid of the horror story of the horse whose leg went through a rotten floor while being floated, and nobody noticed, and even if they had, enough damage would already have been done to require euthanasia. Shocking story - but worth telling all over the place to prevent similar tragedies.


----------



## AnitaAnne

But of course, I must have a team of Poitou donkeys to pull the wheelchair! I would not want Goldilocks to be lonely without her sister, Rapunzel :lol: 

Stan: "cool" swimming pictures, those are some good looking horses! 

Roadyy: sounds like a lot of renovations, be careful of the total weight you are adding! Water on the hitch may be too heavy and make the trailer unstable. They make water storage contaners that also hold saddles, might work really well in your tack area. 
Horse Trailer Saddle Rack Water Tank Caddy DRY CAMP High Country Plastics ON SALE


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Wow, I can tell a marked difference today from yesterday. Amazing what two shots in the bum can do:shock:.. Had to give Reggie his medicine this a.m. for his allergies. 

Really enjoyed the show of Francois Pignon and his amazing horses. I am fascinated by his methods. I had to go feed my girls right in the middle of him working with the Friesians. Will continue watching after my post. I could write a novel on his methods, but I won't do that to you. I would probably have big gapping holes in my theory besides. He is really neat to watch.

I am going to visit the barn I was telling yall about. I am going to call her this a.m. The way she talked, the people involved there generated a casual and friendly atmosphere. Hopefully it will be promising. 

Would love to have the big fluffy donkey, but it would not like the hot, humid weather I am afraid. SueC you said you had one that had a dread lock looking coat. Could that donkey possibly have some bloodlines in that direction?

Everybody have a good day. Nice cool front moved in over night and the temps are wonderful.

God bless and keep you.


----------



## SueC

Hi Ellen: It's possible our Mary Lou has some genetic relationship. She looks somewhat similar, although much smaller and more yak-like. :rofl: She's an Irish Longhair - may be related to the French breed, who knows?


----------



## ellen hays

SueC

I thought I remembered one had long hair. They are so cute. Huggable


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne

Really enjoyed the video of Frederic Pignon. I referred to him as Francois in my post this a.m. They are both capable horsemen. Talking about major join up skills. I am always amazed at each one and how they relate to their horses. Frederic seems to be more of a showman and works with really flashy horses, while Francois seems to have more of a motley crew. Just different approaches Both are great to watch and observe.


----------



## SueC

Maybe you should get one like that, Ellen!  They are so friendly, and so much fun. Like horses crossed with teddy-bears (with some Easter bunny in the mix for the ears...)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Mary Lou is too cute for words! These fuzzy donkeys look like they survived from the age of the mamoths... 

Ellen: Good luck with the new barn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: this is what I use to carry water from home, and the horses can drink right out of it instead of a bucket. It also doubles as a seat! I use it in their stalls in the winter to keep the ice away; just add some hot water daily, and it doesn't freeze. 










Works for people water too, but you might want a separate container :wink:

Also have these containers, great for toting water.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The pictures didn't work for me, so maybe you can see the Igloo cooler in the trailer in this picture


----------



## Roadyy

I didn't see any pics show up in the other post. I do see the igloo cooler. I was also thinking of just mounting the water tank in the bed of the truck and running a bilge pump from a boat for pressure. I can power it from the wiring left from the aux fuel tank that is no longer there. I can use quick disconnects in the hoses to attach it to the trailer and have lines connect to sink as well as spigots at the outside fender wells to fill water buckets.

Another thing I'm considering is building a fold down bed in the dressing room against the opposite wall from the entrance. Maybe something simple with a toddler bed mattress. Just enough to be comfortable in the event that it's needed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I didn't see any pics show up in the other post. I do see the igloo cooler. I was also thinking of just mounting the water tank in the bed of the truck and running a bilge pump from a boat for pressure. I can power it from the wiring left from the aux fuel tank that is no longer there. I can use quick disconnects in the hoses to attach it to the trailer and have lines connect to sink as well as spigots at the outside fender wells to fill water buckets.
> 
> Another thing I'm considering is building a fold down bed in the dressing room against the opposite wall from the entrance. Maybe something simple with a toddler bed mattress. Just enough to be comfortable in the event that it's needed.


Fold down bed works, trailer should be about 6' long, toddler mattresses are too whimpy to hold adults, I use outdoor furniture pads, they hold up well in the outdoors. 

The other thing you could do is just build a storage box with a hinged lid, and toss the pad on top for sleeping & sitting, store lots of stuff for camping and or horse supplies inside. 

If a water container is raised up in the back of the truck, you won't need a pump, gravity will allow the water to flow into buckets on the ground, and for a wash tub. Personally, I think the sink idea is overkill


----------



## AnitaAnne

When I camp without water, I just buy one of those 2.5 gal jugs with a spout filled with potable water, from a grocery store, and set it up on an outdoor hard plastic table with the spout over the edge. 

Set a bucket on the ground to collect spills (if you want to) and tie a bar of soap into a knee-high nylon stocking (your DW will know how to obtain one) and you have a sink to wash at. Set a $1 dish pan from Dollar Tree on the table and you can wash dishes. 

Easy and cheap.


----------



## Roadyy

Go big or go home.lol I like a little more water pressure than gravity fed out of 5 gallon bucket. It may be over kill, but it will look fantastic in there as a selling point not found in other pull behinds. lol


Besides, who gave you permission to bring logic into my trailer build? You must not have heard of the " Tim Syndrome". What Time is it? It's Tool Time!!!!!!lol


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Besides, who gave you permission to bring logic into my trailer build? You must not have heard of the " Tim Syndrome". What Time is it? It's Tool Time!!!!!!lol


Rick

Yeah, and I always loved that real male guteral Tim Tool Time laugh:wink: Got to get creative and throw logic out da window. Can't wait to see the rig after the do. yeah lol :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Felt better, so I got out and hooked up the pressure washer. It is not heavy duty, but this is for light home use for a 63 yr old. We got to have toys too.:wink: Very easy to hook up and assemble. Hopefully, will start cleaning the deck tomorrow. I will give it a trial run:lol::lol::lol: If we have the snow and cold temps this winter we had last winter I will need the protection on that wood.

I went to crank my tractor yesterday (which I haven't cranked in a while) and the starter would not turn over. Oh me! I am giving myself today to regroup from my illness. I will disconnect the battery tomorrow and have it tested. If it will hold a charge, then I am good to go. I hope it just lost charge from no use.. If not, then, may lead to more expensive fixes. Hope not. Alternator!!!! Oh, no.


----------



## Stan

Never go cheep.

A horse trailer is like a wife you only get out of it how much you put in.:lol:

Now I'm running, and off the air for a day. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Had to take a break, so read the last couple of pages. The furry donkey is adorable!

No, SueC, haven't unearthed anything too interesting. Really got at things yesterday morning finally (grateful I'd already done quite a bit). This morning got out on the balcony & cleared that. All my clay pots are going to leave; can't really plant anything on the new porch as there's quite a bunny population, but that's ok; there's an entire little "nature area" right outside of the new porch. Very pretty.

Cats looked on w/amazement as I took down Tim's cat tree & took away the perch-seat thingy from where it has been by the balcony. Cleaned & vacuumed both. Timmy has handled things quite well, considering that he is very visually oriented & likes things to be "where they belong" (Nicker, recall when I mentioned to you elsewhere that he cried & cried when I took down "his" flower basket full of fake daffodils that was at the top of the cat tree?!) I think the "things" have changed so much & so often that he gave up being worried about it. Well, they'll live w/out perching for a little while. They both need & are being given a lot of reassurance. I'm grateful the single cat box has worked out.

Enough of a break, I guess... Have to hit the bedroom (most of which is already done; kitchen is up to par & down to minimal needed for the next few days). Have 2 big boxes of Christmas stuff in the closet, trying to decide whether to take it or dump it. Haven't decorated here for the past 3 years. But...if I dump it all, I might regret that. Christmas is Christmas, after all; the one Holiday that has meaning for me.

Comcast (tv/internet) is being transferred this coming Friday, so will be unplugging Thursday @ latest.

So much left to to & not that much time. I'll get 'er did. 

Glad MR had a good Horse WeekEnd. Rick, Amber is amazing. can't mention everyone & the thoughts I had/have towards you'all, but I HAVE been reading to catch up!

Hope no one minds future incoming pictures of new place & the pretty courtyard, as I'm pretty sure you're gonna get them!

HorseMonday: October 13.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Never go cheep.
> 
> A horse trailer is like a wife you only get out of it how much you put in.:lol:
> 
> Now I'm running, and off the air for a day. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Stanley

If a husband is willing to invest, then a wife should do her share. Same for a horse trailer.
Don't run too far, we always need the NZ input.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ I know 10/13 will be a good day for you. I hope this transition will go well and wish you an easy landing. Take a deep breath and exhale, it will soon be over. Then, you can resume a nice normal life Hang in there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Go big or go home.lol I like a little more water pressure than gravity fed out of 5 gallon bucket. It may be over kill, but it will look fantastic in there as a selling point not found in other pull behinds. lol
> 
> 
> Besides, who gave you permission to bring logic into my trailer build? You must not have heard of the " Tim Syndrome". What Time is it? It's Tool Time!!!!!!lol


OK Tim, no more design/engineering advice!! I wouldn't want you to have dirty mitts out on the trails :rofl:

I can't wait to see this high pressure sink! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> OK Tim, no more design/engineering advice!! I wouldn't want you to have dirty mitts out on the trails :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait to see this high pressure sink! :rofl::rofl::rofl:





Get your imagination wrapped around the thought of one of them there fancy ceramic thrones that skeet water up the toosh to wash the residue off!! I will install ports all around the rim pointing to the center of the sink. Stick the food covered dish into the sink and the pressure will clean it like a dishwasher does! 1500 psi pressure washer motor should about do it. No elbow grease to scrub them clean. Voila!!!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey you guys, I am sitting here awaiting. I love this thread when it starts to cook. You guys are great. The only place I can go and have more fun than the Epcot center at Disney World in Orlando. I love it:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

*It's the raging turbo wash*

*ultra multi functional turbo wash*


*Wee eee eee eeeee eeeee :shock::shock::shock:eeeeee:shock::shock::shock:*


now yall know I'm just kidding around........right


----------



## ellen hays

*xxxxxxx I am having a technical malfunction due to duplicating *



*help *

*I'm sorry, I am bored and alone and old. *


----------



## ellen hays

Just think, If they ever put me in an old folks home ----- think of the kaos I will cause. Woohoo:lol::lol::lol:

or as Tim the tool guy would say "wofforf offor orogorog or "


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Get your imagination wrapped around the thought of one of them there fancy ceramic thrones that skeet water up the toosh to wash the residue off!! I will install ports all around the rim pointing to the center of the sink. Stick the food covered dish into the sink and the pressure will clean it like a dishwasher does! 1500 psi pressure washer motor should about do it. No elbow grease to scrub them clean. Voila!!!!!!


Ceramic throne? You gonna wash yer dishes ina terlet? Yucky


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> 1500 psi pressure washer motor should about do it. Voila!!!!!!


Hope you don't blow a gas-ket :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Rick, is this what your kitchen sink will look like?


----------



## Roadyy

That's weak, Celeste. I am offended that you think I would stoop to such low......pressure. I am thinking pressure like out of a fire hose. Remember the old westerns where they used high water pressure to wash out the rock side of the mountains in mining sites? Now that is getting close to the magnitude of awesome we are seeking here.

Now that I think about it. I do still have a couple of pool pumps laying out back that came off the 20x40 in-ground pool. Hmmm reduce that 2 inch line into a few 1/4 inch holes and that should just about do the trick!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Here is a great idea Roadyy.
I have seen this in use to shower in the back of horse trailer.
I have seen 4, 6, and 8 inch pipe used, depends on gallons.
Roof and or side of trailer must be structurally sound to hold the weight.

The only pic I could find quickly on the web.








I have seen these strapped up in the roof of trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Here is a great idea Roadyy.
> I have seen this in use to shower in the back of horse trailer.
> I have seen 4, 6, and 8 inch pipe used, depends on gallons.
> Roof and or side of trailer must be structurally sound to hold the weight.
> 
> The only pic I could find quickly on the web.
> View attachment 520034
> 
> 
> I have seen these strapped up in the roof of trailer.


Good idea, but Rick clearly stated he didn't want gravity flow :lol: He is taking about pressure equal to fire hoses! 

Makes me wonder how dirty his dishes are :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Rick, is this what your kitchen sink will look like?


I need the like button times 50 for this post!! 

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SueC

*Disappearing photos*

...I have a feeling they disappear if the originals are hosted on Facebook, as FB links are against HF rules. Since you don't necessarily know where a photo is originally hosted when you pick one out of a google image search etc, I think they just make it disappear. I was wondering why my photo of a mule doing passage and Ellen's of the same mule just wouldn't show - especially as mine showed just fine in the thread on original posting, then vanished.

This might also explain AA's lost water cooler?

Anyways, we don't do FB ourselves so I thought "doesn't apply to us anyway" when I read the HF rules about not using the forum to promote personal FB pages when I joined up. But I didn't know some photo albums for animals etc are on FB, and when I posted you guys that photo album link of that mule, that link got me in trouble! I didn't even pay attention to where it was hosted... and I thought I'd tell you guys, so you don't unwittingly make the same mistake!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Rick, is this what your kitchen sink will look like?


:rofl: Where is the windscreen wiper?


All this talk of toilets reminds me of a joke:

How do you catch an Irishman? - When he's washing his hair. You just close the toilet lid.

(If you're Irish, substitute "Kerryman"! )


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> That's weak, Celeste. I am offended that you think I would stoop to such low......pressure. I am thinking pressure like out of a fire hose. Remember the old westerns where they used high water pressure to wash out the rock side of the mountains in mining sites? Now that is getting close to the magnitude of awesome we are seeking here.
> 
> Now that I think about it. I do still have a couple of pool pumps laying out back that came off the 20x40 in-ground pool. Hmmm reduce that 2 inch line into a few 1/4 inch holes and that should just about do the trick!


Just be careful your design doesn't end up looking like a toilet. Otherwise that could do serious damage to someone's rectum! :rofl:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Typical hotel usage of bidet.








All the pics I post, and sometimes a lot mind you.
I copy to my PC then upload to HF, linking not an issue.


----------



## Stan

Rick The water container I use is 80 litres has a 6 volt pump that can put enough pressure to wash out the float or the horse or what ever takes your fancy. Called a water boy made in England and fits into an unused space. But if the float had of had room, under the floor would have been best but to expensive to fit onto my float. Brakes take up the front half and not enough room to mount a container between the wheels for balance. 

I don't have a fancy loo in my float but some comments and photos have got the imagination going. Wonder if I can add the water fountain to a portapotty. I have a special tent for the shower a meter square and that too has a electric pump for water pressure. Then there is my accommodation like what you have done an extension on the end of the float.

Wife's toys
A ride on mower, weed eater, me, Quad bike, stove, cake mixer, frypan, dishwashing liquid, I also brought her a new cloths washer, High pressure water blaster, it makes cleaning the outside of the house so much easer for her. Not to mention the entertainment value I get and not to forget the special adapter for the windows, the list goes on.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> *I'm sorry, I am bored and alone and old. *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG, that struck me as so funny, I was crying in my chair.. my DH now thinks I am that much crazier, as I couldn't even explain why I was in such hysterics. But after my insane day at work, I needed that. thank you!!





SueC said:


> A question for *Eole* and *PH13* (and anyone else): Do you guys sit the canter on trails? A lot of endurance folk do. I do. I reckon it makes horse and rider more stable. I only stand in the stirrups going up hills or when going flat tack.


Personally, it depends on the terrain and the length of time I am going to be cantering. Any sort of hill, I am in two point. If it's a short canter, I tend to two point (maybe having a background in hunters, who do that horrible perched seat at the canter?!). If it's going to be a longer canter stretch, I try to remind myself to sit down.

One thing I simply cannot make myself do is what I think of as the 'middle east seat' - sitting back far on your butt (would be "on the pockets" if tights had pockets), with legs halfway up their shoulders. I know their horses go insane amounts of miles at insane speeds that way, but I just can't see how that wouldn't make the horses horribly back sore. :shock:


*MR*, I checked out Fair Hill's policy on day riding. You only have to pay a $4 fee to park your rig and can ride all day (park is open dawn to dusk). They have trail maps in all the parking lots.

DH and I went to a 3-day competitive trail ride this weekend. Originally we were both going just to volunteer, but I wound up being asked to ride the 15 mile intro ride on Saturday. DH and I were the parking nazis on Friday then helped with pulse and respiration taking on Sunday.

The lovely TB mare I rode:










It was the mare's first competitive ride, and while she was a bit looky at some things, she is very well trained and it showed. I was the chaperone for her owner who was riding a mare coming back from an injury (who was a complete and total spaz - like spanish riding school airs above the ground spaz!!) and another, very nervous girl riding her very nervous OTTB in his first competitive ride. It was rather like herding cats, so I wasn't able to take many still pictures. But at the end of the day we finished all 15 miles with happy horses and even did it in the time allotted, though we were minus some shoes by the end. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Glad I could oblige. Nothing like a good howl of laughter. Probably added a few years to your life:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Stan That is a cute picture of Buggs with a blanket. He looks so serious while he's taking a nap.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> One thing I simply cannot make myself do is what I think of as the 'middle east seat' - sitting back far on your butt (would be "on the pockets" if tights had pockets), with legs halfway up their shoulders. I know their horses go insane amounts of miles at insane speeds that way, but I just can't see how that wouldn't make the horses horribly back sore. :shock:


Me neither. Maybe it's the dressage bent I have. A horse is not an armchair, and we ought to make it as comfortable as we can, rather than thinking of our own comfort first. In endurance, they're already pretty much doing all the work - and people used to laugh at me for getting off during the horse's walk breaks in competitions (recovery and circulation at no cost to ride time), and the more rude ones would say, "Oh, too fast, went lame did she?" - but they weren't laughing when we sailed past them down the track, and ended up first across the line and best conditioned. :twisted:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> Personally, it depends on the terrain and the length of time I am going to be cantering. Any sort of hill, I am in two point. If it's a short canter, I tend to two point (maybe having a background in hunters, who do that horrible perched seat at the canter?!). If it's going to be a longer canter stretch, I try to remind myself to sit down.
> 
> One thing I simply cannot make myself do is what I think of as the 'middle east seat' - sitting back far on your butt (would be "on the pockets" if tights had pockets), with legs halfway up their shoulders. I know their horses go insane amounts of miles at insane speeds that way, but I just can't see how that wouldn't make the horses horribly back sore. :shock:
> 
> 
> *MR*, I checked out Fair Hill's policy on day riding. You only have to pay a $4 fee to park your rig and can ride all day (park is open dawn to dusk). They have trail maps in all the parking lots.


This might sound odd but if I sit on my pockets going uphill horse gaits right up.
None of that pounding the trail like a canter, just scrambles right up.
Very different feeling for those not used to it.
Leaning back a bit uphill makes many feel uneasy.
TWH goes down hills at a record speed too.
I give'em his head and let him go.
If I'm on the racker and ask for speed down hill he will canter down or slide on the back legs.

When cantering behind others I am cantering or racking.
The racking being the faster of the two.
My horse switches between these two gaits constantly.
Either are smooth though.
I think the switching is due to non-gaited horses we are following.

Back sore I have not seen an issue on my two.
Saddle fit needs to be right on though.
Talk about covering ground and giggling through the woods all day. 
You get to create your own breeze as you go, pretty awesome.

Thanks PH13, I was unsure of the day ride cost.
Still will kill me in tolls and a tough decision on cost.

Alright good news, a friend is bringing two gaited mules to our fall ride.
She says I can check one out on a ride, I am excited.

My daughter and I have rode with an all gaited group before.
This is amazing, all the gaited horses together do nothing but gait.
It tends to be a scramble everywhere we go.
The coverage of miles in such a short time is amazing.
The horses are not winded and excited to continue on.

Sorry for rambling but that cruising speed gets one going. 
Down from soapbox now. :-(

In the forties tonight on temps, I am not ready for this.


----------



## Roadyy

MR, I actually have several pieces of 8-10" PVC pipe in the back yard and caps for them. I may have to look into mounting them to the inside ceiling of the stall area along the outside wall. I can then install an air pump to build pressure in the pipe to force it out. I have built bumpers for off-road vehicles and added air quick connects so the bumper could be filled with air to refill tires.


----------



## ASLacey

I have been reading as many posts as possible and love all that you all share, thanks so much!

I had my second lesson last night, got a chance to lope too (stayed on, yay!). Albert is a hoot (although seriously, Albert???) and has such a silly personality that grooming on the crossties is difficult when I can't stop giggling!

I think I have officially crossed the "I might like to get back into horses" to the "I'm obsessed!" line ... on my way to work this morning, I noticed that I now keep a pair of barn boots in my jeep right next to the bag of molasses treats ... sigh!

Next steps: Find an instructor for western pleasure. Attend a horse show in October!

Have a great day everyone ...

Lacey


----------



## Blue

Lacey, welcome to the world of obsession!. Let's see, in my truck, my boots with spurs, (I have a pair that I like to use only for riding) saddle bags with fresh water, extra dog water and collapsable bowl, length of rope, spare halter, spare snaffle bit, lots of paw prints, forgotten mail, extra snacks, and more stuff that I think is actually for changing a tire or something.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Celeste

MR, I think the difference in you enjoying a "leaning back" type of position whereas the others said they hate it is a difference in breeds. 

I have ridden trails, dressage, western pleasure, hunter, and gaited horses. 

The only horses that I felt benefited from moving your center of gravity back and freeing up their front end of were the gaited horses. Some of them seem to really free up and smooth out when you change your center of gravity back a bit. 

That same position is miserable on a non-gaited horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> My daughter and I have rode with an all gaited group before.This is amazing, all the gaited horses together do nothing but gait.It tends to be a scramble everywhere we go.
> The coverage of miles in such a short time is amazing.
> The horses are not winded and excited to continue on.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but that cruising speed gets one going.
> Down from soapbox now. :-(
> 
> In the forties tonight on temps, I am not ready for this.


MR 

Gaited horses are neat to ride. The pace is stepped up and the horses really don't seem to be affected negatively by that. The riders seem to be more resilient afterwards also. That is what got me into riding gaited horses. I have a friend that had a racking mare that would move thru the woods like a spirit. When you speed them up on a level straight away, it's more like flying. Yea, I love it and I get all hyped up talking about it, too.:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Wow, I am back to the land of the living. Sure feel different than two days ago. It is really cool this a.m. That's a nice change too. Seems like a perfect day to start on my deck, then take my tractor battery down the hill. I sure hope it went dead from me not cranking it. It's a new battery. What could be draining with the engine off? Could the alternator be bad and is draining while running. Am I worrying too much? Oh well, best thing to do is just see and hope for the best. If anyone has any feed back I would appreciate. I hate that _I don't know_ feeling that makes me go blundering about. It seems some people don't take me seriously when I wander into a place asking questions in that state.:?

Hope everyone has a great day. Will chat later. 

God bless and keep you


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> MR, I think the difference in you enjoying a "leaning back" type of position whereas the others said they hate it is a difference in breeds.
> 
> The only horses that I felt benefited from moving your center of gravity back and freeing up their front end of were the gaited horses. Some of them seem to really free up and smooth out when you change your center of gravity back a bit.
> 
> That same position is miserable on a non-gaited horse.


I could see how rocking your center back would help a gaited horse, but not sure that it helps my arab any. And some people argue that since the middle east dominates in their races (flat sand), they must be doing something right.. but you don't see any of their horses racing more than a season or two at the most. 

middle east rider:









vs an aussie rider:









vs an american:










Just for fun, I looked for some gaited horses moving at speed to see what types of positions their riders had.


this is what came to mind for me after reading MR's post (though the horse is not at speed):









various gaits:






































I can certainly see a more rocked back position than the aussie or american riders I posted above, but I still don't think it compares to the position of the middle east rider.

If only the horses could give their opinions!!


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I certainly do my fair share of blundering about!:???:


----------



## NickerMaker71

:shock::shock::shock: You people are impossible to keep up with!!

With all the responsibilities here at school....puppydom....and barn things....I can't get on here. :-(

I'm just going back a page or two....it's stressing me out.

OH gotta go! Work to do!!


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> middle east rider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the horses could give their opinions!!


I didn't know that they got in that weird of a position. His toes are in front of the horse's chest.


----------



## corgi

Hello everyone..

I gulped down my lunch (Lean Cuisine frozen dinner..aka,sodium and chemicals) so that I could post on here. 

Koolio, how is your foot? 

High powered sinks, furry donkeys, canter positions, and bidets...oh my! LOL

Isabella is still sound. Knocking on wood. I rode her Saturday and Sunday. On Saturday, we hit the trail and 4 deer jumped out in front of us and ran up the trail. We were by ourselves and she only spooked in place. A litte tiny jump. She is such a good girl. I know she was terrified though because it literally scared the poop out of her.

When I tried to get her moving forward, she spun and faced the opposite direction. That was her way of telling me she was NOT going to walk in the direction the deer were. I knew that I had to make her do it. We had a short little power struggle, but she sensed my determination and eventually she turned around and walked on.

That was a victory for both of us.

As I was untacking her, I noticed she had her very first girth gall. I feel like such a bad horse owner. Her girth has a felt backing and I have never washed it. I never noticed it rubbing or anything, but she has a dime sized open sore now and I feel horrible.

Gonna buy a fleeced back girth to use when it is healed. Now it is back to bareback and hoping she will be healed in time for the Judged trail ride on the 5th. 

Ok..lunchtime is over. Back to work!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I didn't know that they got in that weird of a position. His toes are in front of the horse's chest.


Yup. Always made me think of saddle bronc riders, just without the bucking! I think Sue's comment about armchairs was very correct, as its not unlike how I sit in my recliner!! And while I do admit to enjoying sitting that way in my chair very much, its not cantering along.. :wink:


corgi, glad to hear you had a good ride with Isabella and that you won the discussion after the deer. Very sorry to hear she wound up with a gall though--that is super frustrating! Hope she heals up asap.


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> Yup. Always made me think of saddle bronc riders, just without the bucking! I think Sue's comment about armchairs was very correct, as its not unlike how I sit in my recliner!! And while I do admit to enjoying sitting that way in my chair very much, its not cantering along.. :wink:


It seems like it would really hurt their lower backs. It would mine. If I rotate my pelvis just a little bit "tail feathers down" like that while riding, I go into horrendous pain. That could just be due to some of the things back there that have been broken and cracked over the years. 

Anybody ever try that weird position?


----------



## Stan

Celeste that position escaped me.

Bugs is a gated horse. Trouble is he bends the darn things. While using the water blaster yesterday I watched him mouthing the latch trying to get it unlocked. He has managed it before, now it has a spring loaded locking ring. And ladies I was only testing the blaster to make sure it will work for SWMBO this coming weekend. House needs washing.

Its hump day in New Zealand and we all know what the means:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Yall I took the tractor battery to get the battery checked. It would not charge. They said it could be a bad cell. I just got that battery from John Deere around February as a replacement for the one that came with my tractor. What are the odds two batteries in a row would go bad and not charge?. Can something external not of the battery make one go bad?. Could something about the tractor do that? Oh me, the timing is terrible.

I did get my deck washed. Will have to get sealant in 48 hours if it doesn't rain. 

Any mechanics out there. Give me some feedback if anything comes to mind.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley 

I needed that laugh about Buggs being a gated horse. That's probably why he looked so serious in that blanket picture when he was napping. Trying to figure out the gate and how to do other things to perplex you:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Well, the guy called me and said that he had a buyer for Red. The lady is in MO and he will take him to her. Guess taking him off my avatar was a sign this was in the making . I don't know. Wow, this is a great thing for him and I feel he will have a really good home. That was my main concern. I love him so much, that is all I wanted. She has another gaited horse that has gaits very compatible to Red's. That is very important with gaited horses. It is a bitter/sweet thing. I will always remember that gangly too tall horse looking at me over the fence when we bought the 5 of them. He was the one no one wanted. But, I knew he would turn out like the ugly duckling that turned into a beautiful swan. He knew I cared and would make sure he would be ok. I don't know if there will be another one. I will always have a place in my heart for him. He is such a good boy. I was so proud of how he did in the on line videos. That's my big boy, he is the best. God be with him always and make his life good. Farewell. You are still loved and always will be in my heart.


----------



## RegularJoe

Wow. Beautiful post.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, if you just bought that battery in February then take it back to them under warranty. Should have at least a 2 year warranty on it and with it being defective then it may not cost you anything. Worth a shot on that. As far as something on the tractor causing a cell to go bad, I can't think of a single thing that would do that without doing more damage than just a dead cell. You would have noticed other symptoms if there was an issue with the tractor. That is my opinion and weighs nothing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Well, the guy called me and said that he had a buyer for Red. The lady is in MO and he will take him to her. Guess taking him off my avatar was a sign this was in the making . I don't know. Wow, this is a great thing for him and I feel he will have a really good home. That was my main concern. I love him so much, that is all I wanted. She has another gaited horse that has gaits very compatible to Red's. That is very important with gaited horses. It is a bitter/sweet thing. I will always remember that gangly too tall horse looking at me over the fence when we bought the 5 of them. He was the one no one wanted. But, I knew he would turn out like the ugly duckling that turned into a beautiful swan. He knew I cared and would make sure he would be ok. I don't know if there will be another one. I will always have a place in my heart for him. He is such a good boy. I was so proud of how he did in the on line videos. That's my big boy, he is the best. God be with him always and make his life good. Farewell. You are still loved and always will be in my heart.


Beautiful but bittersweet. Hopefully the new owner will be willing to send you pictures and updates on Red. Praying he has a happy home for a long time. :hug:


----------



## Blue

Ellen, you're doing the right thing. Bless you.

Stan, no, as a matter of fact, I don't know what "that means".:wink:

Corgi, good job.

Roadyy, your opinion always counts.

Ok, in my truck I remembered a few more things. Extra leash and collar, basic tools, couple o' bungees, twine, 2 ratchet type tie downs, deep woods off, sun block, spare glasses, pen & paper, baseball cap, phone charger, salt & pepper, small first aid kit, fire extinguisher. I'm sure there's more but I'm not counting all the spare change and earrings that are under the seats.


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> this is what came to mind for me after reading MR's post (though the horse is not at speed):


These two pics about sum it up.
More so the second pic, knees a bit bent, sitting up really straight.
Backside as far back in the saddle as you can get it.


----------



## tjtalon

Just for you,Stan:


----------



## tjtalon

OOOps, sorry SueC, meant to include you w/the Southern hemisphere "Fergus" pic; too much on my mind & way tired,,,


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon!

I'm with Nicker in her assertion that it is hard to keep up around here! Between school and school and school and Sam, it has been frightfully busy.

Sam swelled up quite a lot this weekend. I rang the vet and she said to cold hose him and give him some Bute. It's a good thing it was wam. By Monday the swelling wasn't down, so DH took him back to the vet Tuesday. It turns out the swelling is just fluid accumulation because there are now fewer blood vessels to carry the fluid away. Also, the surgical trauma is causing extra fluid buildup. The vet took out a couple stitches to improve blood flow and sent DH home with cream and instructions. Here is the conversation that followed when I got home.
(I hope nobody gets offended...)

Me: How did it go at the vet?
DH: That lucky son of a...
Me: Oh?
DH: Yea. Doctors orders are that you have to massage this really nice cream into his swollen bits every day for the next couple of weeks.
Me: Mmmm Hmmmmm
DH: I wish I was that horse...
:lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Yall I took the tractor battery to get the battery checked. It would not charge. They said it could be a bad cell. I just got that battery from John Deere around February as a replacement for the one that came with my tractor. What are the odds two batteries in a row would go bad and not charge?. Can something external not of the battery make one go bad?. Could something about the tractor do that? Oh me, the timing is terrible.


My DH says that it could be the alternator, but that is a long shot. He seconded Roaddy's suggestion of contacting whoever you got the battery from, as it should be under warranty.

Glad to hear your Red horse is finding his place. Sounds like there was quite a story there. Its tough when we can't be the right place for them all..


*Koolio*: loved the convo with the DH. thanks for sharing, i needed that giggle.

*tjtalon*: the sketch is lovely! did you do that yourself?

*MR*: the position you talk about sounds like a good, balanced one to me. nothing like the middle east flop!


----------



## NickerMaker71

THat's too funny Koolio! Glad he will be OK.

Just quick, we had puppy school tonight. Pipes did great! She had the best come when called response. 

Had a beautiful weekend. Rode by myself both days. Weather was to be bad on Sunday, so M and I cancelled. Turned out nice.:-( We rescheduled for this weekend. 

She also asked me to ride in a parade this Saturday for Homecoming.  Something I have always wanted to do. I said I would depending where we were placed in the line up. I don't want to be near the fire trucks!:shock:

Grades due today....Open House/Meet Teacher night Thursday. BUSY stuff.

Hope yo are all well.

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Koolio

Tjtalon - I love Fergus cartoons! I saw the one you posted just today on another site. How is the move coming along? I'm looking forward to hearing about horse Mondays.

Ellen - it is bittersweet to hear you have a buyer for Red. It sounds like he will be going to a great home and you can now move on as well.

Roadyy - when you posted a picture of that pipe, my first thought was Potatoe Cannon!:shock: 

Stan - as always, you crack me up. How did your court case go?

Nicker - how is Piper? I can imagine how busy you are. I have no prep time this semester and 2 courses I've never taught before with minimal resources. It's homework until 10 most nights and 10-15 hours more every weekend. I gotta find a way to cut some corners and get some down time. I have a hard time getting work out of my head because I expect to do everything myself and do it well. Total Type A here...

Well, I'm off to do Sam's medicine and treatment. DH is already giving me dirty looks. (It's not like I enjoy it. It just what I have to do to help Sam get better).


----------



## Eole

Koolio:rofl: DH is jealous? Hope Sam's swelling goes away. Aren't you glad you decided not to embark on the masters degree this year? I saw info on Equine Connection, equine assisted Learning. They are in Alberta, do you know them?

Ellen.:hug: You're a good owner, Red was lucky you chose him. Glad he found a good home. Did you had a lesson planned this week?

Lacey, we're all horse-addicts, welcome to the club.

NM, your puppy is still adorable.

I had fun reading about the futur camping pressure washing sink (or toilet?). Thanks for the laughs.

Never rode gaited, must be different. My friend has a KMH, maybe I'll try someday. 

I'm working non-stop for 8 days. Horses are finally in the pasture since this afternoon. Just an hour a day, then we'll gradually increase to full day. Fall grass is full or sugar and I'm paranoid about laminitis. Tree colors are changing fast, I'll post pictures as the scenery transforms.
Happy grazing horses!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, just read that to my husband.:rofl::rofl::rofl:

All he said was, "you can _do_ that?"

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Ellen, you're doing the right thing. Bless you.
> 
> Stan, no, as a matter of fact, I don't know what "that means".:wink:
> 
> Corgi, good job.
> 
> Roadyy, your opinion always counts.
> 
> Ok, in my truck I remembered a few more things. Extra leash and collar, basic tools, couple o' bungees, twine, 2 ratchet type tie downs, deep woods off, sun block, spare glasses, pen & paper, baseball cap, phone charger, salt & pepper, small first aid kit, fire extinguisher. I'm sure there's more but I'm not counting all the spare change and earrings that are under the seats.


I assume you are commenting on Hump day and you know what the means, so. In the Americas hump day means the middle of the week. In the shaky isles, across the ditch from down under, the saying hump has a totally different meaning, as does the saying gaited. Here it means the horse has had a gate bent around him for miss behaving. And the reference to a shark covers used car salesmen. Getting back to what hump means and in short it means a small mound. What were you thinking?


----------



## Stan

Koolio Legal issues, still fighting, its going to be a long slog. I have documented evidence but some are stubborn to the point of stupidity but then again so am I when I have to be, and on this matter I have to be.


----------



## Blue

:lol: Stan, I don't thin' nothin' :lol: Never, nohow. It jus' don' pay to do no thinkin' :wink:

Legal issues. Seriously, sorry. That really is miserable stuff. Wishing you strong, positive energy my friend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Where does the night go? I swear I just laid my head down to go to sleep.

Yep Koolio....I get up at 4:30 now to 'play' with puppy. I try to get on here...but I spent more time taking items off of her, and I've puppy proofed the house....she just seemed to find SOMETHING to get into.:lol: A bit aggravating so early in the morning.

Have found that if keeping kibble by the bathroom sink helps a lot. We can practice good behavior.:wink:

School is a whirl-wind. I spend my lunch and prep WORKING! I rarely can get a moment to breathe then...always something to accomplish. I have been using my time wisely so I can get home to work with Pipes. Surprising myself how I can buckle down. :lol::lol:

On my ride Sunday I ran into the gentleman who bought my dad's farm eons ago. They have horses. We talked about riding and he told me he uses only horses to round up his beef cattle. I said I would love to see that! He siad...how about better than that....bring your big guy over and help!!! :happydance: Wouldn't that be fun????

OK, gotta jump in the shower to start my day. BTW, I was up about 5 times to monitor Pipes as I wrote this. :-( I finally put her in her crate....as I have to as I shower or she is into to SOMETHING! Gosh....I forgot about puppiness.:lol::lol::wink:

Gotta run. Good day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm back! I gave Piper the Elk horn we got last night in class. She LOVES it...and so do I!!! I can eat in peace!!

She's one smart cookie. She was trying to gnaw on it on the bare floor (had to pick up all rugs but one.) It kept sliding so she took it back to the only rug left!!! She used smart thinking there!!

I told you guys she did really well at school last night. We have been practicing 'come' all over the place....home, barn (with lots of distractions...goats, Chevy, horses, chickens etc.) This paid off b/c all the other puppies were distracted. NOT my Pipes! She came running right to me when I called.  Proud momma! And...yes, I am a bit competitive. I want the best behaved dog....and horse!:wink: Gets me in trouble sometimes....I have to literally tell myself, to stop being that way. LOL Gets me uptight and things backfire. :wink:

OK, gotta run.

Have a GREAT hump day!:wink: Only two more days until the weekend. We can make it.


----------



## Roadyy

Computer ate my long response so I'm just saying hi and that I read all the posts.


----------



## Roadyy

Let me try to get another response in without Piper eating it while MN17 is in the shower.lol


Koolio, I'm sure you were not excited about the arousal of the hubby with the job at hand..lol

Tj, great cartoon drawings. I really liked that and can't wait to see pics of the new place and surroundings.

MN17, glad Piper is doing so well and hope you are able to endure the puppy piper. I look forward to seeing pics of y'all in the parade.

I lost my place now as I thought of Sam.


Oh yea. I took daughter out to the barn after work yesterday to work on side passing, backing, turning on haunch and forehand. Doc has decided backing is what he wants to fight. I have tested him for soreness all over legs and back with no signs of tenderness or lameness. He is just refusing to back. Got Amber's coach planning to see what is going on tomorrow night during the riding lesson.

I ran out of work yesterday forgetting my phone and is the first time in 2 years of doing that. Figures I would come into work to have missed a call from the Sheriff's Sgt that oversees the Posse telling me last minute that they were having a meeting at 7pm last night. 


I don't remember the other responses I had as it has been a hectic week. We have started up some projects involving Aluminum Welding and I got caught with my pants down(hey Koolio)lol by not having enough equipment in working order to cover the man power they decided to put on it.


----------



## corgi

You all crack me up!!!!

But now on to a serious topic: chiggers!

Oh my. Has anyone else ever been bitten by those little nasty creatures? My arms are covered. I know exactly when it happened. I decided to flop down in the grass out at the farm to watch Isabella graze after our ride on Sunday. Woke up Monday morning with ugly red bumps/blister type things that are itching so bad I want to scream. I bought "chigger-x" at the pharmacy last night. Who knew there was such a product?

I am 45 years old and have never experienced this. Two other people out at the farm have them right now too so at least I am not alone.

And, I googled to make sure that they are not currently residing underneath my skin. They drop off when they are done biting. 

Any advice?


----------



## Roadyy

Absorbine Jr muscle rub is the best product to get rid of Chiggers..Bar none!!

When you decide to get up from rolling your on grass with your friends then grab the bottle and rub yourself down with it. Most times you get them in the thigh, knees and ankles from walking through tall grass.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

Chiggers are actually in the arachnid family. They will inject a digestive enzyme in the skin. Once that happens, they will return to the sight and feed. The area will be irritated even after the little ******s are gone. If enough have bitten you, the out come can be miserable. I had a really bad case several times and the best solution I found was to go to an urgent care type clinic and get a steroid shot. Otherwise, you will have to wait until the enzyme quits working and the sight heals. 1 to 2 weeks. Laying awake at night going crazy from the itching is an agonizing ordeal.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Computer ate my long response so I'm just saying hi and that I read all the posts.


Ditto.


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in for one second, had to take a breather. Today I've cleaned the stove, 'fridge, shower/tub, floors, rearranged the cats stuff into the bedroom for the short interim, drug all my coats down & out them in the car plus my work bag/work lunch bag (so I know where it is!), went to Radio shack where a nice young lady programmed my camera correctly for date/time (have to take tons of pictures, per new landlord; present/past LL is out to get me...'nuff said). I've been working from 3a-4a until I can't take anymore since Sat night. Still have to finish bathroom today (sink soaking in cleaner), clean fans & pack all clothes except what I need for next 3 days.

Keep fingers crossed for me for early Sat morning; need to catch the cats & put them in their carriers prior to picking up UHaul. They won't be happy.

Rick & all: the horse drawing for Fall/Spring isn't mine! It's from "Fergus The Horse" comic strip that I found on FB (via Ladona, I believe).


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Koolio Legal issues, still fighting, its going to be a long slog. I have documented evidence but some are stubborn to the point of stupidity but then again so am I when I have to be, and on this matter I have to be.


I certainly hope something like this isn't in my future. New LL, versed in realty law says she (old LL) has no case whatsover. last week I sent certified letter @ his urging (hasn't been received or acknowledged) & will send keys to old LL's sister, also by certified letter. Taking a lot of pictures.

I just want to go HOME:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> You all crack me up!!!!
> 
> But now on to a serious topic: chiggers!
> 
> Oh my. Has anyone else ever been bitten by those little nasty creatures? My arms are covered. I know exactly when it happened. I decided to flop down in the grass out at the farm to watch Isabella graze after our ride on Sunday. Woke up Monday morning with ugly red bumps/blister type things that are itching so bad I want to scream. I bought "chigger-x" at the pharmacy last night. Who knew there was such a product?
> 
> I am 45 years old and have never experienced this. Two other people out at the farm have them right now too so at least I am not alone.
> 
> And, I googled to make sure that they are not currently residing underneath my skin. They drop off when they are done biting.
> 
> Any advice?


I grew up in Iowa. You sit on the grass, you got chiggers. Luckily I wasn't allergic but knew twins who were (horrible red welts). I learned to not sit on the grass, or if I really waned to, to know I was going to have little red bites all over my legs. Chiggers are nasty, but I don't think they burrow under the skin, like woodticks.


----------



## Happy Place

I'm relaxing tonight. Just me, the dogs and chickens! DH is working late. I stayed up too late last night and this morning came all too early. Now I am hoping to make it to 9:30 :lol:

Had a big scare on Monday night. Our lab, Kodi was playing with his Kong when it rolled under the back of the recliner. He reached in for it just as DH reclined the chair. Kodi's paw got caught in the mechanism under the chair! He was screaming and pulling but we needed to push his paw forward to get it out. He is 85 lbs so it was quite the struggle. He wound up slicing the insde of his paw, like between the pads. Blood everywhere! We cleaned it out and bandaged him up. Today he is not even limping. I was so afraid he would need stitches or worse!

DH and I talked more about horses. We talked about aprox. how much it would cost and he added on here and there for good measure. It went from me keeping my horse on pasture at a friends and helping around the barn for $100 to paying for a stall down the road from me at $350 (still cheap, right?) Anyhow, we decided to save as if we were paying board, farrier and regular vet bills once I get my perm. position. I'm still planning on buying a package at the trail horse barn for the summer. Good progress I think.

Speaking of horse care... What do you feed? I have the option of keeping my horse on 24/7 pasture with stall when the weather is brutal. At that place, she feeds good quality hay. Her show horses get strategy feed. I wonder what you all feed in addition to hay if anything. She has a couple mostly retired horses who do great on hay alone. I am used to feeding hunters who get worked regularly and shown. My next horse will have a much more leisurely lifestyle :lol: I know it's different for every horse, but I like to hear what people are doing.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Blue

Happy it's great that you're planning ahead. I'm in Az. I have a very small amount of pasture, but it's not nearly enough for 4. I feed quality alfalfa and bermuda hay. A flake of each for each horse. One of my horses is quite large, so obviously I try to make sure he gets a wee bit more. My old gelding (32) has very little tooth left, so I feed him full ration of Nutrena dry Sr pellets. He gets bermuda hay as well, but mostly to satisfy his need to graze. I also have a mare with digestive issues so I started adding a scoop of a good quality probiotic to her feed twice a day. (knock on wood, she hasn't coliced since I've been doing this) All in all I go through about 2-1/2 bales alfalfa and 1 1/2 bermuda a week. As it gets colder I will increase slightly and lay out a lot more bermuda hay for munching over night. A grazing horse is a warm horse. A 50# bag of Sr pellets lasts just over 2 weeks and a bag of the probiotics lasts a little over 2 months.

That's for 4 horses, in 4 different age groups with 4 different nutritional needs. Having only 1 or 2 is much simpler. And if they're younger and healthy, it can be quite simple to feed.

I know plenty of people that just throw out a few flakes of alfalfa and feed all together. Only the strong survive right? Mine are spoiled and in very good health. I figure I chose to take responsibility for their health and welfare and so don't mind doing whatever is necessary to see that they stay in peak form.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> What do you feed? I have the option of keeping my horse on 24/7 pasture with stall when the weather is brutal. At that place, she feeds good quality hay. Her show horses get strategy feed. I wonder what you all feed in addition to hay if anything. She has a couple mostly retired horses who do great on hay alone. I am used to feeding hunters who get worked regularly and shown.


Our 4 are on 24/7 pasture. This time of year the grass isn't much to speak of, so we have already started supplementing with hay. The hay is grass hay which we baled ourselves from our property. We do our best to keep hay in front of them all the time.

In terms of grain, we feed Legend Senior because of the higher fat content, which we want for the competing horses (we ride endurance). We feed according to body condition. Gamer, who is not currently in work, gets a half handful twice a day just to keep her from chewing the barn apart while the others eat. She is what I suspect most people would call normal condition, but to us she is fat. Dream has always been a harder keeper and even out of work eats more than anybody else, getting a scoop twice daily (I really should measure it by weight one of these days, just to know). George tends to be an easy keeper, so is on a half scoop twice daily. Sultan is right in the middle, getting 3/4 scoop twice daily.

Come winter, when the boys will get a break from training and competing, they will get much smaller grain rations. I can only hope Dream responds to her Lyme treatment and stops looking like a rescue case so I can cut back her grain like normal, too. And maybe I will be able to start working Gamer, who can actually get a real grain meal. :wink:


----------



## RegularJoe

tjtalon said:


> Popping in for one second, had to take a breather. Today I've cleaned the stove, 'fridge, shower/tub, floors, rearranged the cats stuff into the bedroom...


Having fallen quite a number of posts behind on this thread, as I often do, I was just kind of scanning until I got to this. The first time I read it I only saw: 
_rearranged the cats_​I think I need more rest.


----------



## Stan

RegularJoe said:


> Having fallen quite a number of posts behind on this thread, as I often do, I was just kind of scanning until I got to this. The first time I read it I only saw:
> _rearranged the cats_​I think I need more rest.


 
Joe you do need more rest, but then so does TJ she wrote it. What stuff do cats have, they wear a fur coat 24/7. I mean have you ever seen a cat walking down the road with a suitcase full of belongings. Come on TJ really cats stuff.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

T J 
I have two cats James and Ernest and they don't have any stuff. Bugs is a different story he has a ball to kick around and gates to bend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

WEather here fabulous, so after a 'family walk' around the neighborhood last night, I took Jay for a short ride.  Ahhh, much needed horse time! 

I don't know if it was the cool eveing air, different route, or what....but he was nice and alert and forward. (for JayJay that is !) It was a fun ride. We crossed a little creek in my mom's woods and he just SPRUNG up the other side. Usually he makes it an 'effort' to get up the one side.

Tonight is Meet the Teacher night....it will be a L-O-N-G day.:-(

Not sure if I'm going to do the parade or not. Have some trepidation....my Aunt Betty always said...if in doubt, don't! I am not sure if it's b/c it's something new, or because I should use caution. Do you know what I mean?

I don't want to become a person always afraid of doing things....but riding in a parade opens up for many hazards one may not anticipate.

Or...am I over thinking it b/c I am feeling overwhelmed at the moment? I will be glad when tonight is off my plate.:?


----------



## NickerMaker71

A glimpse of my Sunday ride.  It was simply gorgeous.


Have a great day all! 

HP, I use Triple Crown feed. LOVE it. Rainn is on Senior and Jay is on Complete. They both look fabulous on it!  I also feed hay, have all summer, our pasture isn't the greatest. Not sure of the type of grasses in it. Know it's not alfalfa.


----------



## Maryland Rider

This is how I picture a cat with a lot of stuff.










As for parades, I was in a 4th of July parade for a few years.
Had firecrackers thrown around a lot.
Rode near a very old John Deere tractor that had no exhaust.
Seems I remember fire truck sirens too.
No real problems with horses just a few jiggy moments but it smoothed out.

Feed concerns.
In general I figure 1/2 bail hay per horse per day.
1 scoop Legend at least once a day, sometimes twice?
If we ride lots I up their grain while camping.
I'm doing something right, they've been same on weight-tape for years.


Raining on me since about 8:00pm Wednesday, should clear by noon Thurs.
Saturday no riding, birthday party day, daughter homecoming dance evening.
Sunday I'll try to talk my daughter into a short local day ride at a new place.
It is only about 20 minutes away with smooth terrain.

Good Day All!


----------



## tjtalon

:lol:


Stan said:


> Joe you do need more rest, but then so does TJ she wrote it. What stuff do cats have, they wear a fur coat 24/7. I mean have you ever seen a cat walking down the road with a suitcase full of belongings. Come on TJ really cats stuff..


:lol:Thanks for the teasing you two! I appreciate the giggle. Yes, cat stuff, these 2 are spoiled apartment cats remember, no pasture roaming or gate bending involved.

They have "luggage': cat box, water bowl, 2 food bowls, one cat tree, one window look-see cat stand w/2 seats, 2 scratching posts, a big basket full of toys & a container of brushing/grooming tools, 2 big buckets, one for food, one for fresh litter (& a litter scoop, of course). Oh, & 2 cat carriers, into which they will be stuffed on Saturday morning (w/hopefully Savannah not shredding me in the process).:shock:

Ok, guys, don't pass up the opportunity to muse on the process of cat stuffing

I did finally find the watch Tim had stolen a few months ago: pulled out the stove drawer yesterday; there was the watch, along w/3 dusty toy mice.


----------



## Roadyy

Where can we purchase Cat stuffing? I didn't see any on isle 3 with the turkey stuffing. 

My replacement axle shaft came in last night as we were leaving for church. I went back and met the driver to see if it was the shaft or the tent I ordered. I got the shaft! I am going to try and have it all put back together before Amber's riding lesson at 6:30.

Going to finish working on the trailer floor this weekend and talked to the lady with that 4 horse trailer. She has someone coming to look at it this Saturday with cash and will let me know how it goes.

Good morning all and GBY.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Tree colors are changing fast, I'll post pictures as the scenery transforms.
> Happy grazing horses!


Nathalie, these are postcard photos.  You may not live on Prince Edward Island, but the scenery is just as gorgeous.


----------



## Roadyy

I must admit that all this talk of chiggers on the womenz had 1 song and thought come to mind. "I'd like to check you for Ticks" by Brad Paisley.


Guaranteed Thorough job or your money back...


----------



## SueC

...so the new U2 album turned up as a gift in our i-tunes account, which is nice considering U2 have more money than anybody actually needs, and I was listening to it today on a long walk. So I get in and do some net research, and find that there is negativity and vitriol all over the internet about that. Whoa! Apparently people aren't allowed to make gifts of their work, according to some people - and others say they've been "spammed" - hey, what do they say about Christmas presents they don't like? Sheesh! People! :shock:

PS: I know Apple (also highly wealthy) paid them for it, but that's not my problem! It's still a freebie for me.


----------



## Blue

I hate it when I get the shaft!
With all that cat furniture and accessories do you have room for any furniture?.
Some folks will complain about absolutely anything, including gifts. How is the new album by the way. I don't listen much to U2, although I've heard little snippets that I liked.

Nicker, you're right, a parade can be a whole different show. I would work on seriously desensitizing your horse several months before. Balloons, horns, cap guns, sparklers, flags, clowns, ANYTHING that might turn up. I've seen really well experienced horses blow up in a parade and then newbies calm down and adjust. How YOU react is key.


----------



## Roadyy

I honestly think you and Jay will be fine in the parade. He has the personality that would be alert for a little in the beginning then settle down before the parade even started.


----------



## SueC

New album is okay. Like some things, don't like others. Unfortunately, no new U2 album of recent times compared with their raw and original start, which I loved. Right up to and including "The Joshua Tree". Then they started sounding a little too polished and produced a lot of the time. This is a problem their Celtic colleague of the same vintage, Mike Scott (of The Waterboys), has managed to avoid for 30 years and counting, in part because every time he nearly got famous, he went into hiding in some intentional community or some remote location etc. So Mike Scott still makes music that can make my hair stand on end!


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR and Roaddy, you guys know Jay pretty well. Thanks for your insight.

You are right...he is generally very good with large, loud things (trains, trucks, buggies etc.) I tend to get more apprehensive than he. :shock::?:lol: I will have to be the one to 'lead' of course. :wink:

I'll see how I feel after tonight is over. I am apprehensive about IT. You never know if someone is going to fly into you or not. :-( Here's to hoping for the best!  I didn't sleep well last night. Worry wart.


----------



## Celeste

I probably would ride your horse in a parade nicker; I would not ride my horse in a parade..............


----------



## corgi

Chigger Update: I have 39 bites. Almost all of them on my arms and hands. 2 on my stomach and 3 on my legs. Oh, and one on my back.
I will be wearing long sleeved shirts to work for a while. This is just so disgusting, not to mention uncomfortable and slightly embarrassing!

Yes, Rick. Hubby has volunteered several times to check me for ticks, singing that song. I will have none of it. LOL

Tj- I am sooo glad you found the watch. Tim hid it good didn't he?

Not a real big U2 fan. I like their music, but I never bought any of their CD's and I don't have any of their songs on my ipod. I do remember liking their video that had them signing on the top of a building and shutting down a city street.

Nicker, I think Jay would be fine, but you need to be fine too. 

I have a meeting with the Superintendent in less than 2 hours to discuss my vision for the school system. I guess I better come up with one. LOLOLOLOL Just kidding. I have one, just not sure how to articulate it. 

Isabella's girth gall looks much better and she was sound again yesterday. Didn't ride because it was raining but got a kick out of her asserting her dominance over the other horses. Three of us let our horses out of their paddocks and let them graze freely around the farm. Everytime a horse she isn't turned out with came near her, she threw her head and pinned her ears and they moved away. Guess who has become boss mare?

Oh, and some spooky things have been happening at the farm. I will have to fill you in later when I have more time. Those that have been around know I am a paranormal investigator with a very well respected and well known group. (I am the resident skeptic) Let's just say that I may need to schedule an investigation at the farm!

*cue Twilight Theme music.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> Oh, and some spooky things have been happening at the farm. I will have to fill you in later when I have more time. Those that have been around know I am a paranormal investigator with a very well respected and well known group. (I am the resident skeptic) Let's just say that I may need to schedule an investigation at the farm!



Can't wait for the details on this! Sounds like a job that would never be boring.

Sorry about the chigger bites. Hope you found something to help control the itch. Ugh. :shock:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- I am sooo glad you found the watch. Tim hid it good didn't he?
> 
> 
> I have a meeting with the Superintendent in less than 2 hours to discuss my vision for the school system. I guess I better come up with one. LOLOLOLOL Just kidding. I have one, just not sure how to articulate it.
> 
> Isabella's girth gall looks much better and she was sound again yesterday.
> *cue Twilight Theme music.


He certainly did!!
Hope the meeting went well, bet you'll wow them!

Glad Isabella doing fine


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> He certainly did!!
> Hope the meeting went well, bet you'll wow them!
> 
> Glad Isabella doing fine


BTW, taking some sea salt to sprinkle on the new place to w/intent "clean" it. I've seen ghosts, don't require another one:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Have no chigger bites, just alot of whup [email protected]@ tiredness! Still have fish tanks to deal with. meeting w/LL's assistant tomorrow 11 a.m. for keys/parking sticker. I gotta get some good sleep tonite, down to the wire. 

Going to unplug & go offline tonite or early a.m. tomorrow (the computer, Stan, not me; I'm always "online & plugged in"! So are the cats, they're the problem...! I imagine I'll have pages of posts to catch up on w/I have everything reinstated.

Rick: you're looking in the wrong area/wrong store; in fancy petshops, there's a freezer for fancy expensive things; tasty cat stuffing (a nice fish based mixture) might be found there. Otherwise, for a different kind of store for a different tack: a taxidermy shop. Roy Rogers did it w/Trigger, cat presumably would be much cheaper.

Mine will just be stuffed into carriers, alive. They won't like it, but bet they'll survive.

Later all.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Chigger Update: I have 39 bites. Almost all of them on my arms and hands. 2 on my stomach and 3 on my legs. Oh, and one on my back.
> I will be wearing long sleeved shirts to work for a while. This is just so disgusting, not to mention uncomfortable and slightly embarrassing!


That's awful, you've had a bad reaction. Hope the bites clear up soon...ugh!:shock:


----------



## Blue

TJ, sea salt? Have I missed something?


----------



## RegularJoe

Roadyy said:


> I got the shaft!


I've said those very words more times than I care to remember, but never with such enthusiasm.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> BTW, taking some sea salt to sprinkle on the new place to w/intent "clean" it. I've seen ghosts, don't require another one:shock:


TJ, when we moved into our house our aunt, who is from CO, gave us a smudge, and we smudged the house. 

I bet you can find those close by. Makes me feel better knowing.


----------



## RegularJoe

tjtalon said:


> I've seen ghosts, don't require another one:shock:


Let me preface this little yarn by saying I didn't then and don't now believe in ghosts, but this was - shall we say - a rather odd experience. 

My wife and I were at a company party at the Wabasha Street Caves in St. Paul. This was a gangster hangout during the prohibition era, and part of the dinner package was a tour where they pointed out old bullet holes and such.

They noted on the tour that the caves and restaurant were supposed to be one of the most haunted places in Minnesota, and that within the restaurant, the men's room was the most haunted spot. 

Before leaving, I made a last minute stop in the restroom. 

I walked in, and to my left was a single stall. Ahead and to the left, was a "trough" style urinal, with room for two guys. One was there, another was at the sink, washing up. As I stepped forward I saw that the stall door was closed. As I went to do my business, the guy washing finished and left, as did the guy at the urinal, who then went to wash his hands. I finished my business and turned to wait for the sink, noticing that the stall door was still closed. 

The guy at the sink finished and turned to leave, saying "Merry Christmas guys" as he went out the door. By then I was was washing and facing away from the door. I heard the door close behind me as I returned his well wishes. 

Then I heard the toilet flush and I turned to look at the stall. The door was open and the stall was empty. I was alone in the room.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sorry about the chigger bites. Hope you found something to help control the itch. Ugh. :shock:


In Australia you can get this cream called Eurax that actually does what all the other anti-itch, anti-burn creams only promise. I didn't hear about it till I got married to my DH, who is actually allergic to mosquito bites on top of the usual response - blows up like a scorpion sting. Wish I'd had that stuff for the first 35 years of my life!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> BTW, taking some sea salt to sprinkle on the new place to w/intent "clean" it. I've seen ghosts, don't require another one:shock:


TJ, don't tease us like that: Tell us the stories!


----------



## Celeste

I'm guessing sea salt scares away ghosts?


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Where can we purchase Cat stuffing? I didn't see any on isle 3 with the turkey stuffing.
> 
> Good morning all and GBY.


 
Cat stuffing: Take one very small dog, dice, and add onions. Place mixture in the gut cavity of the cat and secure the opening with skewers.

Cooking instructions: Place on a BBQ turning occasionally and baste with a mixture of dark beer/olive oil and garlic. When skin has gone crispy take off the heat. Serves four. Potatoes, and greens go well along with a red wine

Tooth picks are required as some of the fine rib bones can get caught in the teeth. Cheese cake makes a fine afters

Enjoy


----------



## Northernstar

Just a quick hello, folks! Deep dusk is setting in and time to feed the mares.... 

I can't imagine the pages of horse happenings I've missed these past days, but am certain and hope all is well!

DH, (The Sweetest Man On Earth), insisted I do _what we both knew I wanted_ _to do_ after a long drive N to buy a bag of the horse's loose minerals and therefore a spontaneous overnight trek to a fav spot on Lk Superior occurred.... (He's so good to feed and spoil the girls despite his own hefty schedule) 

No frills here. All a gal needs is her hiking boots and a small pack of basics to thus be enveloped in_ solitary beauty beyond words_. 

* Don't be alarmed, I'm a Naturalist. Places such as these are like a 2nd home, and solitary hikes are substantial to my being 

Time for a few photos- have to get out back! Goodnight all, and God Bless your life's endeavors


----------



## Northernstar

2 miles from the Lk Superior shore


----------



## Northernstar

Lk Superior @ the gateway of Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore.... I arrived tired, but elated! Out trekking by 8:30 yesterday morning, then home to 3 happy horses and a wonderful husband 

* As always, photos can never do justice. This Great Lake has it's own weather system, and would cover the entire U.S. four feet deep, such is it's expanse. It lulled me in my sleep with promises of beauty on my morning's journey


----------



## RegularJoe

Stan said:


> Cat stuffing: Take one very small dog...


That sounds suspiciously like a recipe from the Annual Thanksgiving Day Poodle Shoot and Barbeque. 

POODLESHOOT 2013

I'm going to go hide in the corner now. 

Notice from the ASPCA: No poodles were harmed in the generation of this post.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan said:


> Cat stuffing: Take one very small dog..
> 
> Serves four.


Either you are cooking a bobcat, or domestic cats there must be huge if they would feed 4 people!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo! DH and I BOTH survived Meet the Teacher night!:lol::lol::lol:

Iwith the parents....and he with the Pipes!:wink:

Just heard from TJj. She's officially offline, so she's missing your cat jokes. :wink: LOL

Beautfiul photos NS. 

Good Night all!


----------



## Stan

RegularJoe said:


> That sounds suspiciously like a recipe from the Annual Thanksgiving Day Poodle Shoot and Barbeque.
> 
> POODLESHOOT 2013
> 
> I'm going to go hide in the corner now.
> 
> Notice from the ASPCA: No poodles were harmed in the generation of this post.


Read it to the end and think its a great sport

I'm in the corner to the right of you


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> Either you are cooking a bobcat, or domestic cats there must be huge if they would feed 4 people!! :shock: :lol:


 
Depends on the portion size and the stuffing. One can increase the size of the dog to a poodle or a piper, but then when cooking care has to be taken or the skin will split and spew out diced dog. That can be scraped off the BBQ plate and placed on bread or in a roll. Make a new filling for subway Don't forget the red wine


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> Either you are cooking a bobcat, or domestic cats there must be huge if they would feed 4 people!! :shock: :lol:


 
We grow big pussies in NZ. Their kittens are the size of a piper:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Uh huh....I'm listening Stanley.:twisted:

Naughty man....yes, I know you'll have something to say about THAT one too!:wink::rofl:

But it's too early....and I'm too tired to be quick witted. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Google keeps crashing on me and eating my posts. I'll try a shorter and quicker one.


Got wrong shaft ordered first time. Too short. Ordered longer one and was only $30 more. Shipping wrong one back to get reimbursed. Should have new one Monday or Tuesday.

Temps are cooling and really enjoying having all the windows open in the house instead of supplying payroll for the entire power company work force with my bill alone.


----------



## Roadyy

Did it again.


DD is turning 14 on Halloween and we sat down last night to pick a theme as time is running out. She threw some ideas out as well as her mother then I mentioned the *Who Done It Mystery Party* theme and she lit up. Once I showed her some links to how they work she took off with it. She is getting with her two girlfriends from church to write their own plot and characters. They all 3 work together to write stories and this will work out great for them.


----------



## tjtalon

Figured this out on my phone.. My 2 cats might feed 4 people, or I can freeze for later. A girl's gotta eat.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Figured this out on my phone.. My 2 cats might feed 4 people, or I can freeze for later. A girl's gotta eat.


Bahahahahaha!!!!!

This made me laugh. And congrats on figuring out how to keep in touch on here on your phone.


----------



## RegularJoe

Roadyy said:


> Got wrong shaft ordered first time. Too short. Ordered longer one and was only $30 more. Shipping wrong one back to get reimbursed. Should have new one Monday or Tuesday.


You know you're having a tough week when even getting the shaft goes wrong.


----------



## tjtalon

Wish could fig how to send a pic of yummy kitties but see no familiar paperclip thingy for attachment.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Uh huh....I'm listening Stanley.:twisted:
> 
> Naughty man....yes, I know you'll have something to say about THAT one too!:wink::rofl:
> 
> But it's too early....and I'm too tired to be quick witted. LOL


 
I have nothing to say. No comment to make, and no quick comeback. Your dogs name is piper isn't it. How is DH getting on. If the dog is not to his liking, I could send over one of our larger size cats, I have a roast in mind for your coming winter.


----------



## Stan

Its Saturday morning 0723am In New Zealand and its cloudy. Getting ready to rain again.

SWMBO is home this weekend and after taking her to dinner last night and finding out she was not going to Auckland to be with her mother I thought we could have some time and do something together, anything. A walk A drive. Head off up north have lunch on the east coast (I live on the west coast). But no, she wants me time, time to do her art or something similar.

I think Ill do the washing, dishes, and go to Dargaville. Now that is a treat and a riveting experience No traffic lights. Don't need them there is only 6 thousand residents. Might head off to the east coast for lunch.

Cheers all and safe riding when Saturday arrives.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I sent word of interest on a 10 year old arab/qh gelding 14.2 that is looking for an indefinite free lease home. Waiting to hear back from the lady to see when a good time is to come check him out. He is a btdt on the trail type horse. She said he is not interested in speed and can be lazy if allowed to get away with it. Smarter than most young kids and will try to get away with as much as possible til he sees they won't let him get away with it. I will update anything I find out as soon as I can. I think he might be a good fit once he learns he can't get away with it in my pasture.


----------



## Maryland Rider

RegularJoe said:


> You know you're having a tough week when even getting the shaft goes wrong.


Naw. Roadyy just gets the shaft twice!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary w/o the camping and before the weekend ends.
I am efficient or what?

Saturday: Birthday day party for a dear friends great grandson.
Daughter and three of her friends are going to their 1st homecoming dance.

Sunday: I won tickets to the Renaissance Festival, a camera opportunity.
They have a cool jousting and mock fight thing going on from horseback.

All this being said is great but I would rather ride my horse and go to camp.
I'm sure that many of you have this same feeling, in that once you get on your horse,
during the first two minutes you know that is exactly where you are supposed to be.
It is an awesome feeling and I get it every time I hop on for a ride.

No riding this weekend. 

Look at the upside, pork chops and apple sauce for dinner.
Lots of food stuff tomorrow at a huge birthday party.
Good food and Ale at the Sunday festival.
Bah, food is not everything.

TJ: the subject of cat stuffing.
I searched this on the internet, most of it I cannot post here.
But I can say a cat the size of a mountain lion could feed many.
I will be happy when you are done moving, I hope all is going well through this.
I really miss the horse Monday and your progress.

NM: You must be really busy these days, slim on the posts lately.

Stan: Please keep up the humor.

I have missed many of you, please don't take offense.
I enjoy all the posts and all the topics. I am impressed with the fall colors.
It is very depressing knowing that the riding season will soon come to an end.
I am hoping for some future winter day rides this year.
I have 3 more camp events till the 2nd week of November, pending rain that is.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

MR, yes, I don't know what it is, but by the time I get home, eat, deal with the Pipes....I am so dang tired!:shock:

My colleagues say the same thing...so it's just not me.

TGIF...although I love my kiddos, I am so thankful this year for the weekends.

Come to find out, that parade I worried over isn't until next weekend, so I won't be able to go anyway....that's our ATV tour. :-o

I am thankful tho....I have so much to do around here. Don't know the last time I did laundry. :lol::lol:

Sunday is my ride with M and her friends. Should be 4 girls riding and then a cook out. Looking forward to it. 

Stanley, DH and Piper and finally falling for each other. :hug: How long have I had her? LOL

Tonight he came out with us to the barn. We took Pipes for a walk through the back fields. Surveying our 'future' property. :lol: There in the distance...to our surprise running across the field....was a COYOTE!!!:shock:

I've always heard stories of them being in the area, but I've never seen one. Well...now I believe. 

I don't know if anyone else is a Sienfeld fan, but I am....so here is a Sienfield-ism.....if I pass I dude that I know from HS/college every day one the way to work, am I obliged to wave? If I don't wave...which I don't, should I start? and if I start waving, does that mean I have to wave every time?

Corgi, I want more on the ghost thing! in fact, I want to join you on one of your ghost explorations. Not only that....we have many places around here that are known to be haunted....this is an Underground Railroad area.

Later!


----------



## Blue

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got to go to the fair with my sister in law and another horsey friend. We went to see the heavyweight draft pull (and eat a bunch of yummy but unhealthy food too of course). Watching how the teams work is so much fun and the amount of weight they can move is breathtaking. The winner this year moved 9800lbs 25.5 feet.










This guy was on the second place team. We watched with amusement as he chewed on his leadrope and his buddy's harness and his buddy's ears and begged the people sitting in the front row for food.. what a character!











Tomorrow we are stuck going to my cousin's wedding, which is going to be torture as the forecast is 80 and sunny! Would so much rather be in the saddle than in a fricking dress. Least it's at a hotel known for great food..

Hope everyone gets some good horse time in.


----------



## Stan

Nickers I have a scary thing In my house. No I was not talking about SWMBO and no like SWMBO it does not go bang in the night or rattle but it does move down through the dinning area and the kitchen. First saw it some 6 years ago and it shows its self now and again. Not as much as it used to. We on occasion have heard voices talking out in the paddock off the master bedroom, Can't make out what they are saying but perhaps that is not a bad thing.

Saw something in the sky one night when I was steaming back from a weeks fishing. I used to own a commercial fishing boat.

I was 30 miles out from Auckland in the Hauraki gulf the weather was fine but a 20 knot southwest breeze on the bow. No moon and I had not had a tipple. Around 1-00am this light appeared in front of me. It looked to be the mast light of a tall ship but no stern or side running light to give me a direction it was heading. On a ship I would pick up the red or green side light.

I changed course sharply and the light swung around staying on my sharp end. I swung the other way and it did the same. Keep in mind this light is high in the sky above the horizon and I'm still manoeuvring trying to get it to turn on its running lights so I can see which way it was heading.

I went through the same manoeuver's a couple of times then came to a stop and shut down the engine and lights. I'm dead in the water and because of the wind the boat was being turned and the **** light stayed on my Bow. Climbed out of the cabin into the roof and listened Not a sound. I was thinking a helicopter but no just the light.

Now it was time for a tipple and I had one half a can of sweetened condensed milk. That was to make sure the blood sugar level was O/K and to shake me out of any dream state I may have been in. Common practice when fishing for long hours or the sea state was such one could not cook a meal 

I started up again turned on the running light and also my flood lights used when night fishing I was the brightest thing on the water and still the light stayed on my bow. Next I turned off the floods and turned on my red over white fishing light. That is a warning to all other vessels I am fishing and can not manoeuvre spun the sharp end around and set the course for Auckland again, and the light was still in front of me. No matter which way the bow was pointing his thing was there.

A half an hour was taken up with the antics of this light and as I had pointed the sharp end for home and directly at the light I turned on the auto pilot and preceded to put on my big boys Y fronts. I had grown a pair over the past 30 minutes and was being brave. 

My course was set for home and for about a mile or so the bl--dy light stayed directly in front and then the out of the blue it slipped down the right side of my boat and when abreast of my helm position disappeared. It did not make sound. 

Strange story and true. When I had arrived in Auckland and tied up, the other boat an hour behind me arrived and guess what. It too went through the same issues with the light as I did and there were two persons on that boat and no they had not been drinking nor smoking that stuff. It happened.


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today I got to go to the fair with my sister in law and another horsey friend. We went to see the heavyweight draft pull (and eat a bunch of yummy but unhealthy food too of course). Watching how the teams work is so much fun and the amount of weight they can move is breathtaking. The winner this year moved 9800lbs 25.5 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was on the second place team. We watched with amusement as he chewed on his leadrope and his buddy's harness and his buddy's ears and begged the people sitting in the front row for food.. what a character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we are stuck going to my cousin's wedding, which is going to be torture as the forecast is 80 and sunny! Would so much rather be in the saddle than in a fricking dress. Least it's at a hotel known for great food..
> 
> Hope everyone gets some good horse time in.


Great photos. Horse looks good to:lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! 

Phantom, that is a good picture! How tall are you? You look tall. A couple of us ladies on here stand 5'11" (Sue, myself and Ellen that i know of). YOu?

Stanley, that is one crazy story! You sure you weren't on the wiskey?:wink: Nah, I believe you. I believe in that sort of thing.

I had an experience way back when...I was in my late teens riding in the back field where we saw the coyote last night. I had ridden my horse Butterscotch back there ALL the time so she was used to it. It came a time where she just started to refuse to go back there. Well of course I made her so, but she certainly had trepidation. Needless to say....I 'felt' something odd back there too, something I had never felt before.

Come to find out through conversation, when my mom was back there mowing, she TOO would feel it.:shock:

So through more conversation, mom's DH was talking to a co-worker who claimed to be clairvoyant. She said that there was a spirit back there who was feeling unrest from the past logging acitivity. Just and FYI there is an old foundation back there.

As the years have passed, and things have grown up, I don't feel it anymore. BUT there is a section of woods that has always made me feel uneasy, even last night, prior to the coyote spotting. 

Spekaing of the coyote, that sighting still has me a bit uneasy. I am not new to the whole while animal thing. We spot black bear walking past our camp often. But the thought that a coyote is lurking back where we just rode the other night....:shock: I think they are more afraid you people, but DH was telling me that a friend was stuck in a tree stand b/c a coyote was circling his tree!:shock:

We've talked about buying me a gun. He's going to expedite the process now since seeing the coyote. That back field isn't the most desolate place I ride.

Eole, you ride alone often. Do you carry a gun? Our area is BIG on guns. Bunch of hucklebucks! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Feels so good to not have anything planned for the day. DH just left with a firend to do 'guy' things. Whatever that may be. :lol:

I just want a day to not rush. Last Saturday was insane, as was the week. This feels good!:thumbsup:

AND what helps is that Pipes is thoroughly enjoying her Elk horn! WHich gives me a little bit of peace. 

If you have a dog, and it likes to chew, I highly reocommend these horns. I also see they have Moose antlers too. I never heard of these as treats until puppy school. GREAT STUFF!

Speaking of puppy....as I was typing this, she stopped chewing, came directly to me. I petted her. Then she sniffed the door. AH-HA.....took her out and she went! I think she is getting the whole go to the door thing! THis is a huge break through!

So anyway, today is our 17th wedding anniversary!  Gosh, I was reminiscing, and gosh, like all people I suspect, we have experienced a lot in 17 years. I have had two hip surgeries, DH's heart surgery, death of his mother and both of our grandparents, my dad going into the Alziemers unit, getting a horse after 20 years, lots of traveling, buying a house, a couple new cars in the mix......I wouldn't want it any other way. 

Absolutely gorgeous weather here....this whole past week, into the weekend and all next week. Cloudless skies and 70*. Perfect!

Planning on a little ride today. Watching out for coyotes. LOL 

Have a wonderful day all! Enjoy your birthday parties and weddings and MOVING TJ!:wink: It's a fresh new start for you. I hope you embrace it!

RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:

(See MR, I'm back. :wink


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking of puppy....as I was typing this, she stopped chewing, came directly to me. I petted her. Then she sniffed the door. AH-HA.....took her out and she went! I think she is getting the whole go to the door thing! THis is a huge break through!
> 
> (See MR, I'm back. :wink


Suggestion for "The Door"
When my wife brought home our large dog she bought a small brass cow bell.
We placed this on the door knob with a piece of string.
Dog related this to going to pee.
Bell makes a little noise when you open door.
Solution: after very short time dog rings bell when the need arises.
As this dog grew now the bell is right at the doorknob, no string.
For a bit over 4 years he has been ringing the bell.

Just a thought! 

Glad you are "back"

Seems that since the school season started everyone has been spread thin.
I myself am having problems with the weather being cooler, lack of evening energy.
I have always woke early, daughter now gets bus at 6:20am.

As soon as I get past this cool weather slump back to work in the basement.
Two more rooms to complete drywall repairs and tile floors w/ a stairwell.
Last winter was a basement bathroom and living room.
Will it ever end???


----------



## Blue

Hmmm... that bell idea is interesting. Next puppy I may try it.
Nicker, good job with Piper. I have an older mama dog named Piper as well. Piper's Rock 'n' Roll Rebel. But, we call her "the pipes" too! Doesn't it feel good when they finally "get it"? Our GSD's and my heeler all came around pretty quickly, but this pit/dane mix took forever! I will say though, that he finally got it literally overnight. One day he kept wanting to pee in the house and the next day was asking to go outside. Still have a hard time keeping those big jaws chewing on something that's his though. The antlers are great, but he prefers firewood!

My daughter is pushing 6'0" and gorgeous, I'm only 5'6". Maybe a little shorter after that compression fracture in my spine. Men really are attracted to all you taller gals though!

Stan, I've had a couple if experiences with what I call spirits. The first was when I was in kindergarten. We had just moved in to a very old farm house. One afternoon I was lying on my bed upstairs and felt a large hand pressing on my back. Scared the you know what out of me. I jumped up and went running downstairs and told my mother what happened. Of course she scoffed and said it was just my imagination. My older sister and seen or felt something at some point as well. All I remember was it was only days later when I came home from school and all of our stuff was packed up and we were moving out!

The second was recent. When we bought this property there was an old, old trailer on it. Perfectly livable, very well cared for, but small and old for our family. However, it was the property and barns we were buying. When our house sold we were going to build a new one anyway. We ended up living in that old trailer for a year and a half. We had only 1 cat and 1 dog at that time. I would be sitting up late at night reading or watching TV and those animals would sit there and stare up at the ceiling, sometimes following along the ceiling from wall to wall in unison. Strange. At first I figured they were watching a fly or spider, but on investigating, nothing was there. I asked around and found that the previous owners had passed in their old age and left the property to the people we bought it from. So, when we finally got our new house built and hired a crew to come in and demo the old trailer, the crew foreman came and got me to show me something. They had started tearing the walls down and found in several places small electrical fires had started around old outlets and old wiring. Actual fire and scorch marks. I firmly believe that the original owner kept us safe in that old house. Before we tore it down I told the crew about it and we all said a thank you and gave that couple a day to find a place to go. The next day they went back to work with no mishaps. I sometimes think there's something/someone in the house we built, but nothing to really go on. So if something is here it must be very happy to stay calm.

So, I'm a believer. And I also believe not all spirits are kind and protective.

Well, we should be able to get our stalls finished today. It's hard when you only have a day and a half a week to work on something. More rain coming so better get as much done as possible.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

It was a busy week for everyone I see! I had jazz band practice on Wednesday and went to the volleyball game on Thursday. Yesterday DH found a shed on CL. We went to pick it up. FREE! It's nice and he wants to add a little covered porch, maybe next spring (too many projects now.). This will be to keep my chicken feed and tools for the coop and run. It would make a really cute tack room too :wink:

Thanks for your input on feed. I feel like I am on the right track in prepping for costs! Yesterday we were at the scrap yard dropping off stuff from DH work. We saw a 2 horse trailer. It's aluminum with fiberglass roof 1989. Looked to be in decent shape, needs new tires and wheels, possibly a new floor, we didn't look but the pay station guy said the floor was solid but the back door needs alignment. Today we will go over and look it over good. Hoping they may take $500 for it! DH says if it can't fit a draft horse we don't need it. LOL He is 6'7" and hoping for a ridable draft some day.

Paranormal? When my grandma passed away, my sister moved into her bedroom. She swore a couple times she woke up and saw Grandma in the corner calmly watching her sleep.
Before mom died she was at a party with a psychic. The psychic had everyone hold a sheet of paper over a flame and the smoke would leave a message of some sort. One lady held a paper by the tips and a hand appeared. She was having arthritic issues with her hand. When my mom held the paper, she was thinking of me (I was a teen and she was terminally ill). The smoke did not leave any marks and the radio popped on with the song "I'm all right, nobody worry 'bout me"! 
THEN just before she died she told my sister that when she golfed, if she shanked it into the woods, my mom would catch it and throw it out onto the fairway. My mom died that July. in August, my sister golfed and yep, mom helped her out. it could have been a ricochet from a tree, but who knows! I was encouraged to continue campaigning my horse that summer. The weekend after her funeral, It rained like crazy all through the horse show. I won my first championship. It was on my mom's birthday. I accepted my big tri colored ribbon and the sun came out and stayed out for about 30 minutes. Crazy huh?


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, that story about yoru mom and the sunshine choked me up.



blue, we've been pretty fortunate, Piipes has only messed in the house about 3 times. I take her out a lot. But boy, can't wait until she can tell me when to go.

My friend had a collie who rang door bells. i may consider trying it! 

Spent the entire morning at the barn. Pipes is wiped out. Ahhh, we are chillin' on the couch for an hour to recharge my batteries. Then off to the store and nursing home to see dad.


----------



## Happy Place

NM 17 I had a dog who never barked to go out. He would sit by the back door and wait! I finally tied some sleigh bells to the doorknob. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Cool pic of the sky the other evening, forgot to share.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Here's a little picture of Pipes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...had a great day! 

Did get a ride in! Jay still doesn't like those piggies up the road. :lol::lol: 

After we were through, I grabbed Rainn, and ponied her on JayJay.:lol: He did great! A car even passed us! 

Is there anything this horse can't do? Yep! Load on a trailer! LOL Let's hope he does tomorrow!

So, we were going to go to a fancy restaurant for our anniversary, but I said...you know...I need to pack things up for our ride tomorrow, and the weather is beautiful...can we order Mexican out an eat on the deck?

so that is what we did. 

Up and at'em tomorrow! M is picking us up at 7:30 am. Wish us luck. There will be 4 of us riding. I haven't met the other girls before.

MR, great pic.

Paranormal....I KNOW I felt our late dog lay in bed with me not long after we put her to rest. 

I also think my Aunt Betty saved me in my accident. She died 2 weeks prior....by the looks of the bike and my helmet....I should have been dead. 

it's quiet today...hoping that means everyone got some good riding in. 

Stanley, hope you did take the trek to the east, west, north....whatever it was! You deserve it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today we spent a perfectly lovely day in the car and then at a wedding then in the car again. It was in the 80s and sunny, which was so frustrating when one is stuck inside. And we had to get all dressed up. :shock:










But the food was fantastic! And it was fun to sit and watch all the drunk people act like idiots as the reception went on. My sister at one point decided it was selfie time, so jumped between me and DH and started snapping.











Tomorrow I plan to ride with my SIL and another friend. Weather is supposed to be more indian summer, so can't wait!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Phantom, that is a good picture! How tall are you? You look tall. A couple of us ladies on here stand 5'11" (Sue, myself and Ellen that i know of). YOu?


I'm about 5'6", so never really considered myself tall (unless I was standing beside my 5' tall sister anyway :lol.


----------



## corgi

What a wonderful day!!!

Slept in and then cuddled with my Corgi on the couch while watching TV.

Then I went shopping and bought 3 new pairs of shoes. 

Ended up out at the farm for a "playday". There were 4 of us that "played" in the arena. Today we worked on 8 different ways to turn your horse. Then we ran poles and barrels. The BO let me hop on her arab for a little while. It was my first time in an English saddle. I kinda liked it. :lol:

Then a bunch of us just hung out while our horses grazed. It was a beautiful evening. Isabella ended up stalling herself after a while. It was time for the stalled horses to be brought in for the night anyway,, but I think it is funny that she likes her stall so much that she puts herself in there.

Speaking of which, as of October 1, I am upgrading her to a 12 X 12 stall at night. Right now, she is in a 10 x 12 and is fine but the extra room will allow her to turn around easier. Gonna cost $50 more a month. Maybe I better take those shoes back. 

Phantom, I wish the paranormal investigating was my real job. Unfortunately, it is just something I do in the very little free time I have.

I will explain the strange stuff happening at the farm in another post. Afraid I will lose all of this to cyber space. Hang on a minute...

In the meanwhile, here is my group's website:

www.virginiaghosts.com


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> So...had a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley, hope you did take the trek to the east, west, north....whatever it was! You deserve it!


Not a trek a car drive and yes I took (myself) to lunch on the east coast had a look around and a think. Today Sunday I also went to the east coast but to visit a friend who had a heart attack last week. He has survived so far and its looking good.

I think its time I took a page out of SWMBO book Its time for me. When I think about it I have spent most of my life providing for others or considering their needs first. The winds of change are blowing. Time to spend a few moments with Bugs.

Funny thing happened at work on Friday. My colleagues were larking around and taking photos. I being the only male amongst all of those women grabbed my phone camera and started to snap shots of the antics. While shooting madly one of the ladies, (being my work mates I use that word loosely) bent over facing the camera and of course I snapped the shot. Well it would have been wrong not to, wouldn't it. 

Going through the photos I exclaimed in a loud voice there was a crack on my screen.:shock: The office erupted into screams of laughter but I was serious there was a large crack on my screen. I have to replace my cell now.

Cheers all


----------



## corgi

Ok..so I am my research group's resident skeptic. I have been doing this for almost 10 years and generally have become very jaded. We almost always come up with logical explanations for any paranormal activity. In fact, in 10 years of investigating private homes and historic buildings, I haven't experienced anything I can't explain.

The one time I experienced something was out at the barn where Isabella is boarded. It was 4 years ago when I was leasing a horse there. I was helping the BO and her DH put horses away. We had finished and were standing in the barn talking. It was dusk and I saw, CLEAR AS DAY, a horse run past the open barn doors.

I told the BO we had a loose horse and she assured me we didn't. I went out and could not find the horse anywhere. The BO just laughed. She asked me if it was a bay with black tail and mane. It was. She told me it was Maggie, the ghost horse. Supposedly she had been spotted many times or heard many times. Most of the time you see her and don't hear her or hear her and don't see her. I saw a horse..but didn't hear her as she ran by. They have no idea why she is there. They just made up the name. None of their horses that had died looked like that. It is just a mystery.

Flashforward 4 years until this last month or so...

Posting the rest in another post so I don't lose it....


----------



## corgi

Wednesday, I was out with some other boarders and we were letting our horses roam around the farm, grazing.

It started to rain and was close to nighttime feeding anyway so we decided to bring our horses into the barn.

I was the first one to the barn. It had been closed up all day. Door on either end, closed. I opened the one side of the barn, walked in and put Izzy in her stall, and then walked down the barn aisle to open the other doors.

I went out and got my friend's horse and the BO grabbed hers and we walked into the barn. I was not gone from the barn for more than 45 seconds- a minute.

When we walked into the barn, the large 1st aid kit was laying on it's side and the step stool it was sitting on was upside down in the middle of the barn aisle.
It was NOT there a minute before and we heard nothing. That kit is heavy and we would have heard it knocked over.

The BO then told me all of the strange things that have happened in the last few weeks.

She has a rope halter and 16 ft lead line she keeps on a hook in the barn. No one else uses it because the lead it too long. She found it draped over a fence in one of the paddocks last Wednesday night. She knew it was in the barn at noon that day and no one else had been out to the farm.

Two weeks ago, she told one of the barn helpers that she was going to walk out to turn on the water to the trough in paddock 9. When she got out there, the water was turned on.

We have to tie up some of the field horses at meal time because they steal grain from their paddock mates. One of the barn helpers untied all of the horses that night after feeding. The BO was standing there as she untied "G". Later that night, she noticed that "G" was tied back up. Halter on and hooked and everything!:shock:

We use a John Deere Gator at the farm. The BO was out in paddock 6 to throw some hay. Her back tires were in a pretty deep rut and she didn't have to put it in neutral to get out and throw the hay. she kept it in forward and got out. Her dog was in the front seat.
When she got back to the gator, it had moved BACKWARDS to where the front tires were now in the rut and the dog was on the grass and refused to get back in the gator!!!!

Now, I can probably investigate and find logical explanations. But the fact that all of this has happened in the last few weeks is pretty interesting. I am intrigued.


----------



## Happy Place

Leisurely Sunday...not so much. Last night we found one of my hens limping and not putting any weight on her leg.She was eating and drinking fine, no sores, so I thought she probably hit it or jumped down from a perch and sprained. No one was bothering her so I put her in the coop and let it go for the evening. Today, I heard a commotion in the coop. The other hens were giving that poor girl a beat down. she was down on the ground, wings spread and not moving. I thought they killed her! I scoped her up and she came to. Poor thing was just cooing in my arms. I set up a chicken hospital for her. Separate crate, lots of bedding, food and water. Now I have to run into town for some baby aspirin. It won't heal her, just make her more comfortable. I read it could take 6 weeks for her to be fully able to use her leg again! Poor sad girl. Off to the store, then back to mowing the acres.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:

Saturday, birthday party in the day was great.
Many of our riding friends attended.
Daughter had a blast @ homecoming dance.

Sunday, we went to the Renaissance Festival.

The hoards of people wandered like zombies unknowing of their surroundings.
They were searching for victims to walk in front of and stop.
Many walkers were carrying and gnawing on some sort of fleshy limbs.
These were actually smoked turkey legs and meat on a stick. 
Admit it, you thought this story was going places ???

We immediately headed for seating at the jousting arena.
I won't say I was disappointed but I have seen better displays.
It lasted all of about 20 minutes and no one was unhorsed. :-(
It is much more exciting when unhorsed and the move to hand to hand combat begins.

A few pics to share.
















In many of the pics no hooves were touching the ground.
























Lance actually broke in this shot, note little piece flying back at rider.
















Usually when the horses take off they rear and bolt off.
Not one of these drafts reared, not once.
They were all been there and done that, let's hurry so we can eat more hay.


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: sorry to hear about the injured hen. Glad you got to her before the rest could finish the job!

MR: that jousting would have been super fun to watch. Not sure that hoping someone is unhorsed is very nice though.. bad enough to hit the ground, but add in all the armor? Ouch!!


I got lots of saddle time today!! Couldn't have asked for nicer weather, with sunny skies, a light breeze, low humidty and temps in the low 80s. I find it ironic that we are getting summer weather now that its fall, but I will take it.

Started out taking Sula, a friend's pintabian, out for a spin. Only the second time I have been on her, but today we realized she is actually better trained than anybody suspected.. just been let to get away with doing what she wants (my friend bought her from a family who had like 4 or 5 small kids riding her, so no surprise she was used to getting her own way!).




















This afternoon, DH and I got our boys out for a brief leg stretcher before the competition next weekend. They were feeling mighty fine and were less than impressed at the slow pace. The leaves are starting to change color and the corn is drying fast.. fall really is here, regardless of the temps.




















Creek is super low.. normally all of the rocks and dirt on the far bank are under water!










Hope everyone else had a great weekend (or is having a good start to the week, for those in kiwiland :wink.


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Day All:
> 
> Saturday, birthday party in the day was great.
> Many of our riding friends attended.
> Daughter had a blast @ homecoming dance.
> 
> Sunday, we went to the Renaissance Festival.
> 
> The hoards of people wandered like zombies unknowing of their surroundings.
> They were searching for victims to walk in front of and stop.
> Many walkers were carrying and gnawing on some sort of fleshy limbs.
> These were actually smoked turkey legs and meat on a stick.
> Admit it, you thought this story was going places ???
> 
> We immediately headed for seating at the jousting arena.
> I won't say I was disappointed but I have seen better displays.
> It lasted all of about 20 minutes and no one was unhorsed. :-(
> It is much more exciting when unhorsed and the move to hand to hand combat begins.
> 
> A few pics to share.
> View attachment 522922
> 
> 
> View attachment 522930
> 
> 
> In many of the pics no hooves were touching the ground.
> View attachment 522938
> 
> 
> View attachment 522946
> 
> 
> View attachment 522954
> 
> 
> Lance actually broke in this shot, note little piece flying back at rider.
> View attachment 522962
> 
> 
> View attachment 522970
> 
> 
> Usually when the horses take off they rear and bolt off.
> Not one of these drafts reared, not once.
> They were all been there and done that, let's hurry so we can eat more hay.


Been to quite a few of those too, some considered the largest in the country. Bawdy attire is not Renaissance attire, but many don't know the difference. The jousting in the musical, "Camelot" by far exceeds the authenticity of any of these modern day Faires. Authentic costume? Franco Zefferelli's Romeo and Juliet starring Olivia Hussey and Leonard Whiting. Authentic to the tee with Nino Rota as composer.... Now _there's_ Renaissance for you


----------



## Northernstar

phantomhorse13 said:


> I'm about 5'6", so never really considered myself tall (unless I was standing beside my 5' tall sister anyway :lol.


 I stand at an impressive 5 ft, but I'm a little energized trekking gal, and my horses think I'm 10 ft tall if I change my tone of voice.... DH stands 14" taller @ 6'2", but melts when I smile _up_ to him


----------



## Northernstar

*Much ado about horses.... and hockey!*

It takes a stealthy mind to come down from euphoria after trekking Lk Superior, but alas, chores/house work/errands set in as they do.

HP, I remember seeing you were asking about feed... probably 100 pgs too late, haha I have 3 mares in their low 20's and feed (even in this harsh winter climate!) 1st cutting timothy hay/free-choice salt/free-choice fresh water/handful of timothy pellets soaked (for no choke) with 2 oz loose minerals. 

No blanketing in winter, and man, you should see the snow piled on their backs despite that they have free choice run-in barns! Nothing touches the loft below the outer layer of a good winter coat. Their health with the simplicity of feed and over-all lifestyle is awesome. Just as nature intended and prepared them for from the beginning. In below zero temps, it is often_ I_ who will warm my hands under their manes 

Ellen, hope all is well and you are enjoying life to the fullest 

Koolio, oldest DS is now getting hired by a company called 'Badger' who has invented a heavy equipment truck called the 'Hydrovac', that will bring him from the pipelines in Columbus OH, to where he _really_ wants to be... N MI!! Very, very skilled and intensive position-the supervisor travelled all the way down there to interview him. We never mind your clippers, and must thank you for the Badger! 

The horses are growing their winter coats thicker by the day, and I love to see that... like a watchful mother making sure all will be well for yet another coming season. Sugar came to me last year with a coat as dull as powder, and now, how she shines! After she and Laney's owner lost her husband, time didn't allow for much grooming or anything extra. My farrier is a gem, and has had horses from his first memory... it was he who suggested 'GroStrong' loose minerals, given twice daily. Incredible health from mane to tail. I'll not be surprised to see these girls living well into their 30's, Lord willing 

Star is my little clown- she told me the a few wks ago that she wanted to dress up as a 'Deere' like the ones who roam around our property... "Ok, I said. Just this once!" We also play, "Little Red Riding Star" wherein I put my shirt or jacket around her head like a bonnet and tie the sleeves under her chin. She loves every minute of it. Oh, if ppl really saw what we horse owners do in the privacy of our own back yards.....


----------



## Northernstar

Here's an awesome sunset I captured Fri night while going out to feed the horses... the days are so short now! I love the crescent moon here 

** Oops! Apologies! Drat those tiny file photos!


----------



## Northernstar

Here we are viewing Fri night's sunset


----------



## Northernstar

Swung by one of our fav tiny lakes after a hike yesterday... just a sandy launch, and barely big enough to fish on, but oh so pretty!


----------



## Northernstar

Ok, so what's ado about hockey?

We love it! I'm sure our Canadian friends do also 

DH finally got a photo printed from something cool this very time last year....

We have a family cabin (DH's parents) an hr south on a pristine trout stream - every fall, DH and a few close friends go to salmon fish and prepare for deer season, (just came back tonight, actually)... just about 50 yds upstream, Pavel Datsyuk from the Red Wings was catching a nice coho on a guide boat. Not only do I enjoy hockey, (the only sport I really like), but the fact that most all hockey players are such down-to-earth guys  ** I grew up through all my school years with another 'Salt of the Earth' guy... Pat Lafontaine. New York Rangers/Islanders/Buffalo Sabres/Team USA right after graduation...He is as humble now as he was then. His jersey was retired in '09 I think, and he's inducted in the Hockey Hall Of Fame. He would blush right now talking about it. He spends his spare time creating amazing rooms in children's hospitals all throughout the country. I'm very proud to call him my friend.  

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Here's a picture from my ride Sat. I rode by myself in the opposite direction I normally do. Funny how it's so 'different' backwards for the horse!

Jay still doens't like the piggies from that route.

As you can see, our trees are starting to change here too. We are about a week early.

MR, cool photos. I've always wanted to see one of those!

PHantom, that looks like a great ride!

Corgi, WEIRD stuff going on there! Can't wait to hear more.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...I went on my trail ride with M and her friends. The girls seem nice, and I would ride with them again.

I must say tho....I DID NOT have a very good time.:-(

Jay took an hour to load.:-( Nothing dramatic happened, just slow and steady. We WILL start practicing Stan!!!!

We get to our trail head, and the girl's house we were at said there were white makrers on the trees. We found about 3!:shock: These supposed trails hadn't been maintained in eons.:evil:

Jay prefers to lead, so I led....bc nobody knew where they were going....so needless to say we got lost (and obviously found), found lots of deep mud, which Jay isn't a fan of at all. He got a little paniced at one point, and I thought I would loose my head on tree branches. He didn't run or faulter, but full steam ahead to get out of the muck. Therefore I am so tall, I caught a lot of the tree branches

Did I mention tree branches? I swear the whole time I was out there I was swinging sapling branches out of my face.:evil: OR they were being flung into my face or neck.

That and the MUD...did I mention that? We were walking the stream (he digs the stream, figuratively and literally) and we needed to find a way out. Of course since we were lead horse we got into precarious situations of DEEP knee deep mud. That scared me. He handled it fine, but I bet he will be sore this moring.

We were trying to find our way out and someone suggested a 'clearing'. I refused to go in it...it was clearly swamp. One tried, and yes we had to turn around.

I am too old for risky business like that.:lol: I just wanted a nice ride in the woods. I don't mind trailblazing, neither does Jay....but this was ridiculous.:-x 

Thing is...they all said they had a good time. I feared for everyone's safety...horse and rider. Am I the only level headed one? Or am I 'old' acting? 

I'm sorry i'm not opposed to new things...but if I think someone or something is going to get hurt or possibly get hurt....I draw the line....and I saw potential danger.

Another thing....I hate being lost like that. I am a control freak I guess. Luckily the girl who's house were at had a compass on her phone and that guided us out. We circled for a while. :-( Being lost gets you in tricky spots of unknown mud.....I think mom and her DH will buy me a gps for Christmas after this....

Recommendations on GPS?

Funny, when I got home, DH was like, "OMG, you will never believe the terrible day I had!" I laughed...."You won't believe the day I had either!"

We had a good laugh at that!

Guess while I was gone, a former co-worker stopeed with his three hellion kids. Pipes was out on the tree and the kids tormented her. Dad did nothing.....:evil: DH told them to cool it a couple times, but they didn't listen apparently. 

What a day......:-|


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like most have had some ET encounters mud bathing beauty spas with their horses and offspring doggy daycares. Not to mention the great hiking treks, birthday bashes, homecomings and farm building.

I forgot to take notes to respond to most so I apologize.

NS, glad the hike went well and mold the DH into something awesome when he melts at your smiles.

MN17, talk the ladies into wearing swimsuits next time and fullfill the mud wrestling theme we talked about a while back.lol I'm sure Jay will be sore, but none the worse for it. Some times you just have to ride strong instead of in control. You have to be responsible for your actions and let the other adults be responsible for theirs. It sounds like a few rough spots, but all in all was handled well by both riders and horses. Did the other riders and horses get spooked by the terrain? Glad someone had a GPS app to help get back to civilization. I can only imagine what it is like to be lost and not in control when having a control/planned personality. 

Some of my most memorable rides and experiences came from no plans and getting lost with friends. We knew which ever direction we went we would eventually run into a road, but the wrong decision would mean all night and half a day through swamp and creeks to reach the road. We still talk about one of those trips.


MR, glad the weekend wasn't a complete waste and that you still had some fun. 


I went to look at 2 horses Saturday and missed the b'day party at my house due to it. Oops..lol

The first one is Wille. He is the Arab/Qh, 10 years old and has some training, but very happy feet, unsure of cues and parts-pieces conformation. Long back thin rear and flat footed to name a few. Very gentle and willing, but neither Amber's coach or myself think they would be a good match.











Then I ,hesitantly,went to look at an even younger horse,4 year old, I was told I really needed to give a chance. I realized I had looked at her before just as a glance for her beauty, but not for us due to young age. I sold a 4 year old at the end of last year that I just started under saddle. 
This time I was looking at her for a potential long term horse for Amber and listened to her description with a different ear. She was started under saddle at 3 and was put through Perelli (sp?) training then mounted with no spook, buck or kick. Very gentle and curios to the point of reminding me of Sugar, the one I sold. She has more pull to guys as it was a man who trained her and spent the majority of time with her, but has not shown bad towards girls. They have been calling her Little Girl up to now. I will be taking Amber out there to see how they interact together and to see her ridden by coach and myself before considering letting Amber give her a try.


----------



## Roadyy

I guess I need to mention that I got the rest of the rotted wood removed out the horse trailer Saturday morning before all of the running around horse looking took place.

I am still debating on replacing the wall between the tack room and the dressing room. I did cut out the trim across the bottom that holds the bottom of that partition wall. If I do install the swing out saddle racks then I can put a Baker's rack between them that will hold all the head gear and slide forward into the dressing area to be collected. I thought I would have it finished by the end of the weekend, but life got all tangled up in my plans. I did get most of the metal cleaned up of surface rust and some of the rotted metal that held up the flooring along the frame cut off. I'll replace it before laying the new floor this week. 


Here are a couple of updated pics of it stripped.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I know Roaddy that things happen, and we all came out unscathed. Thank gosh! AND, we've been in plenty of predicaments on the ATV, But, I was scared most of the trip...and that is no fun for me. :-(

This is only trip 5 out and about with Jay...and a little more that I just I wanted to handle right now.

You asked if the others got spooked by the terrain...well I am really the only one who got stuck in mud because we were first in line. One horse got in deep mud in the creek. One horse got hung up big time on a grapevine. I really don't know how they were feeling at the time...I was too busy leading us and trying to find a way to get the he// OUT! At they end they said it was fun.:shock: Not me. 


Our farrier got his big draft stuck in the 'mud' behind our place once up to her belly. He really thought he was going to have to shoot her, she was so stuck. She eventually got out. OH MY! I hear these stories and then worry.

Not fun...and right now...not something I'm laughing over. Maybe later.:wink:


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> At they end they said it was fun.:shock: Not me.


They weren't scared because they had you as their leader.


----------



## ellen hays

Northernstar said:


> Ellen, hope all is well and you are enjoying life to the fullest
> 
> Star is my little clown- she told me the a few wks ago that she wanted to dress up as a 'Deere' like the ones who roam around our property... "Ok, I said. Just this once!" We also play, "Little Red Riding Star" wherein I put my shirt or jacket around her head like a bonnet and tie the sleeves under her chin. She loves every minute of it. Oh, if ppl really saw what we horse owners do in the privacy of our own back yards.....
> 
> View attachment 523122


NS 

Love the pictures. Especially the one with the gloves on Star's ears. She is such a good girl.. And a very pretty deer with her antlers:lol: 

I am just coasting along. Not myself without a horse in the paddock Talked to the guy that sold Red for me and told him to find one that was happy just walking. I just can't stand being without a horse. I think all horse people understand that need :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good late a.m. all

Seems like everyone is busy and doing well. Great pictures and adventures. 

Sorry about being a stranger. Just in neutral for now. 

Hope everyone has a great week.

God bless and keep


----------



## Roadyy

I completely understand, MN17. Not having a lot of experience out away from home can be a little nerve racking. Knowing everyone was fine and happy with the trip, excluding you for now, you should take that as a huge boost in confidence for your leadership. Everyone accepted you to lead them and you did just that with no damage. They think you provided them with a lot of fun on their ride and that is because YOU led them on JAY. Leaders lead!


Ms. Ellen, if you were not so far away I would let you saddle up Trusty or Doc any time you desired and ride all you wanted. I would even love to join you with Little Man when I could just to enjoy the scenery together. 

Doc would be the perfect trail horse for you to enjoy 4-6 mile rides a couple of times a week on. Loves to just swagger down the trail without much care and willing to trot or canter from time to time when you truly ask for it.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Ms. Ellen, if you were not so far away I would let you saddle up Trusty or Doc any time you desired and ride all you wanted. I would even love to join you with Little Man when I could just to enjoy the scenery together.
> 
> Doc would be the perfect trail horse for you to enjoy 4-6 mile rides a couple of times a week on. Loves to just swagger down the trail without much care and willing to trot or canter from time to time when you truly ask for it.


Rick

Thank you so much. I would sure take you up on the invites. If you find Doc's twin let me know, because that's just what I need. I can see myself riding down the forest road right now. Today is beautiful and the temps are great.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh and by the way, I really like the buckskin. I can see Amber riding her now.


----------



## Blue

Hello everybody! My internet was down all weekend due to storms passing through, so I had several pages to catch up on. Forgive if I've forgotten anyone.

The gps I just ordered off Amazon is a Garmin Dakota 20. I love it! It's easy to use because I'm not good at this sort of thing. The most difficult part of it is remembering to mark my waypoints. I've gotten lost many times on the trail. If that is all it is, just lost, it's easy enough to drop the reins and say "home". Horses wanna go home and eat! But, I've also been in sticky situations like that where someone could conceivably get hurt. That's no fun. But I think we all have rides like that every now and then and it makes us appreciate our horses.

So sorry about the little hen. With care she should be good as new soon

Koolio, did I miss an update on Sam? I know I skipped several pages.

Gotta go clean floors now.:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Yall

Help! I went out to feed my girls. When I walked out to give them their food, I heard little bitty voices. What is that? What kind of bird is nesting in my barn now? I looked into the stall where Red would always escape the fierce north wind and saw my game hen in Red's hanging hay receptacle. She was sitting on a clutch of eggs. The little peeps were the first three hatchlings which fell to the floor. I went and got some shavings and put the babies in a bucket. I don't know whether to bring them in since she's still sitting on eggs or leave them. Game babies are so small. Momma instinct is going crazy to protect. But, how do I protect correctly? *Babies!!!!! But, so late in the season.:? *I'm covered up in late peeps:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ellen hays

I went back and suffered the game hens assaults and managed to place her babies back under her. I hope these are not rejects and just babies that fell out of the nest. I will let nature take over now.


----------



## Blue

O heavens Ellen. I don't know anything about hens. Hope everything is going to be ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks evryone for the kind words. Makes me feel better.

Ya know...Blue, when you said rides like that make you appreciate your horse....YEP, tonight, I hugged Jay and thanked him for keeping me safe. That he did INDEED!!

He's such a good horse! Each ride I take, I do thank him for the ride. Literally. But you know what...yesterday I was so upset, I didn't. So tonight I took plenty of time to hug, rub and thank. :hug:

He seemed sound tonight, but I never know until I trot him.

Took Pipes to see my dad tonight at the nursing home. She did GREAT! She walked right in, rode the elevator to his floor. Sat at his feet and let him pet her. She wasn't afraid of the wheelchairs or walkers.  I"m so proud. Maybe she can be a therapy dog. :thumbsup:

Ellen, happy to see you. Yep, there's horses out there who are happy to walk. That would be my Jay....except when with others. Then the leader kicks in! You'll find one!:wink:

OH, I forgot. I am happy with myself yesterday in the sense that after one session of mud, Jay was just so upset. Not sure if it was the mud or being last in line. But I asked the girls to stop for a bit. I needed him to calm down. The whites of his eyes were showing...he was scared and sweaty. Within in 5 minutes he was good to continue. I am glad I took that lead and helped him out. 

I did text M this evening and admitted I was a bit scared yesterday. She said, it was nothing, she's seen and been in worse. I said....it's perception, and perception is reality.....she gets it now.

OK, that's it for now.

Have a great night all!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall

Blue It is a tricky situation, but this ole hen sure knows her business. She just caught me off guard. 

Nickers If I can find me a Jay or Doc, I will sure be happy


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the stream we crossed....like 5 times! LOL

Jay did great in the water! He kept pawing and swirling his lips. I was cracking up! Just waiting for him to roll!:shock: But he didn't!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a pic of my beautiful boy on Saturday. After our ride, I tied him up here to go fetch Rainn. 

I then ponied Rainn off of Jay. I think I had mentioned it, but they did really well. I would like to take her more. She needs the exercise. She's so stiff.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> So...I went on my trail ride with M and her friends. The girls seem nice, and I would ride with them again.
> 
> I must say tho....I DID NOT have a very good time.:-(
> 
> Jay took an hour to load.:-( Nothing dramatic happened, just slow and steady. We WILL start practicing Stan!!!!
> 
> We get to our trail head, and the girl's house we were at said there were white makrers on the trees. We found about 3!:shock: These supposed trails hadn't been maintained in eons.:evil:
> 
> Jay prefers to lead, so I led....bc nobody knew where they were going....so needless to say we got lost (and obviously found), found lots of deep mud, which Jay isn't a fan of at all. He got a little paniced at one point, and I thought I would loose my head on tree branches. He didn't run or faulter, but full steam ahead to get out of the muck. Therefore I am so tall, I caught a lot of the tree branches
> 
> Did I mention tree branches? I swear the whole time I was out there I was swinging sapling branches out of my face.:evil: OR they were being flung into my face or neck.
> 
> That and the MUD...did I mention that? We were walking the stream (he digs the stream, figuratively and literally) and we needed to find a way out. Of course since we were lead horse we got into precarious situations of DEEP knee deep mud. That scared me. He handled it fine, but I bet he will be sore this moring.
> 
> We were trying to find our way out and someone suggested a 'clearing'. I refused to go in it...it was clearly swamp. One tried, and yes we had to turn around.
> 
> I am too old for risky business like that.:lol: I just wanted a nice ride in the woods. I don't mind trailblazing, neither does Jay....but this was ridiculous.:-x
> 
> Thing is...they all said they had a good time. I feared for everyone's safety...horse and rider. Am I the only level headed one? Or am I 'old' acting?
> 
> I'm sorry i'm not opposed to new things...but if I think someone or something is going to get hurt or possibly get hurt....I draw the line....and I saw potential danger.
> 
> Another thing....I hate being lost like that. I am a control freak I guess. Luckily the girl who's house were at had a compass on her phone and that guided us out. We circled for a while. :-( Being lost gets you in tricky spots of unknown mud.....I think mom and her DH will buy me a gps for Christmas after this....
> 
> Recommendations on GPS?
> 
> Funny, when I got home, DH was like, "OMG, you will never believe the terrible day I had!" I laughed...."You won't believe the day I had either!"
> 
> We had a good laugh at that!
> 
> Guess while I was gone, a former co-worker stopeed with his three hellion kids. Pipes was out on the tree and the kids tormented her. Dad did nothing.....:evil: DH told them to cool it a couple times, but they didn't listen apparently.
> 
> What a day......:-|


 
That's our kind of trekking mud, water, trees that slap you in the face and gorse that scratches the horses sides Now they really like that.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> That's our kind of trekking mud, water, trees that slap you in the face and gorse that scratches the horses sides Now they really like that.


Really Stan? For real? Not my cup of tea for 4 hours. Mud is OK, as long as it's not the swamp mud we encountered up to our knees....

I guess having the last trek I took prior to this one being where my riding instructor fell and broke 11 ribs doesn't help my psychological well being either! :shock::lol:

i like the trails my avid trail friends take. It is my wish to ride with them soon. They ride up near our camp in the National Forest. There are trials, skinny ones, mountains to climb and descend, creeks to cross, mud (little bit)....but with people who know where they are going and have been there done that.:wink:

Puppy school tonight. My mom is going to join us. I encouraged it since she is with Pipes so much of the time too. She needs to partake and get a feel for what we are doing.

BTW, Pipes is settling in nicely now, and we have gotten some nice routines set in place. Certianly makes like easier.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:




NickerMaker71 said:


> Really Stan? For real? Not my cup of tea for 4 hours. Mud is OK, as long as it's not the swamp mud we encountered up to our knees....
> 
> I guess having the last trek I took prior to this one being where my riding instructor fell and broke 11 ribs doesn't help my psychological well being either! :shock::lol:
> 
> i like the trails my avid trail friends take. It is my wish to ride with them soon. They ride up near our camp in the National Forest. There are trials, skinny ones, mountains to climb and descend, creeks to cross, mud (little bit)....but with people who know where they are going and have been there done that.:wink:


It's all in what we are used to.
DW would not like some of the trails we rode.
As time went by she became used to it.
Now I can't get her to ride anywhere else.

As for mud, I am very picky when it comes to my horse and mud.
We encounter long stretches of mud that can't be avoided.
I won't have any of that walking on the edge to brush me against everything in site.
Straight down the middle and no rushing it.
Same with the rocks in the river, I am the navigator here.
When they rush I have to doctor all the cuts and scrapes back at camp.

Low branches are everywhere, I have learned my lesson here.
One time a branch drove the button on top of a ball cap into my head.(Bloody Mess)
Slammed me into the horn cracked ribs on that one.
If it even seams too low I hop off.
Sometimes lots of bushwacking due to down trees.

That's trail riding unless some well maintained park has enough employed to keep it clean.
Most state parks have been deprived of a decent budget these days.

Off to work and DC traffic.
Check out new radiator that I replaced last evening.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You are right MR. All in what you are used to. I know this last trip was not the toughest terrain I have ridden on for sure, but I certainly was the most uncomfortable.

I really think I am still traumatized from R's accident. That did a number on me....watching someone I highly respect get so dang hurt. Perspective, perspective, persective....is a person's reality. BTW she is finally back home, with a long recovery ahead. 

I also know, if you put yourself out there....menaing, if you are willing to go out and do the things I do....hbr, ATV, etc. I always run the risk of getting hurt. I do know that.

But next trip....I need it easy.:wink: I need to build my confidence up!

Have a great day!


----------



## Roadyy

Well, we got some severe storms yesterday and rained out at work at 2:30. The part for the truck didn't come last night so I couldn't take advantage of it by going to the barn. It was late when I did get out there and the boys sure let me know of their disapproval. 

I can't remember if I mentioned it, but we lost one of out RR hens over the weekend. She was found atop the hen box in the coop. Not sure what happened, but the other 4 are doing fine. 

Hope all have a safe and great morning.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> I really think I am still traumatized from R's accident. That did a number on me....watching someone I highly respect get so dang hurt. Perspective, perspective, persective....is a person's reality. BTW she is finally back home, with a long recovery ahead.


Nickers

I understand what you are saying. It's a good thing to avoid as many of those situations(something happening to you or someone else) as possible. Each time something happens, it has an effect either immediately or sometime later. The only thing I can personally say, is to keep getting back on your horse. If something does happen, and you don't ride for a while, the longer the time of not riding the harder it is to overcome the fear.

I am glad your friend is mending and will recover. 

Pipes is really growing into a beautiful pup. I know you are looking forward to you, Jay and Piper going for trail rides together. That will be nice.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Sorry about your hen. That's really strange. Could have been a hawk attack and she somehow escaped but was mortally wounded. I had a hawk hit one of my hens almost a year ago. The force of the impact and damage from its talons was so great that she died instantly. It was a big hawk, but it was unable to carry her away because she was a big hen. I ran him off. I wasn't about to allow him to enjoy his meal.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Really Stan? For real?


Stan is for real about being bad.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope the a.m. finds everyone well. Didn't want to chime in until I could give a game bitty update:wink: Momma hen is still sitting on her nest and keeping her babies warm. Two babies had fallen out of the nest and one baby didn't make it. There was a black one that seemed ok. I picked it up and put it back so it could get under the hen. I had to use one hand as a decoy while placing the baby with the other. The hen got me good. I hope she has hatched all the eggs and will relocate today. I am going to provide a more suitable nesting box for her in the future. If I could get a buff orpington rooster, I could slip fertilized eggs under her and raise buff orpingtons. I know this is not horsey stuff, but for now it is all that's going on.

Hope you have a great day and God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

DD and I arrived back last night from a trip north for a cousins' reunion. 

Arrived Thursday night, and Friday morning on was on hands n knees, hammering in flooring with my son in my closest cousin's new house! Spent the whole day hammering, measuring, making trips to nearest Menards store for more supplies...I really know how to take a vacation!!

Moving truck was scheduled for Saturday, so everything had to get done Friday. 

Took teenage cousin's DD back to motel so the girls could swim and do teenage girl things. They finally went to sleep around 1am and my loving Boxers woke up at their usual 7am. 

Son and I took teens to the Oktoberfest festival, where we sampled a variety of food and admired all the talented craftsmen/women. Had to buy a few samples!!

Arrived back to find a houseful of funiture and boxes waiting to be sorted and tired people draped over furniture. 

Had a nice & noisy meal out with siblings and cousins at a Ti (spelling?) restaurant, then returned to hotel to walk dogs. 

Sunday was reunion day, had a blast telling & hearing stories of families (dang we must be getting old to enjoy this stuff). Stayed out on the back porch until the sun went down. 

Drove the 600+ miles back Monday and slept like a log in my own bed. 

Just finished catching up on the posts I missed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NM71: Your trail ride sounds like a nerve-racking experience for you, so sorry it was like that. You may have a little PTSD hindering you. Give yourself credit for keeping everyone calm and safe, through the muddy minefield. 

Ellen: poor little chicks! They are fortunate to have you to care for them. My DD has riden Roadyy's horse Doc, and he is a wonderful horse. A BTDT steady Eddie with enough energy to give you a decent ride. He is also a sweet boy. Maybe you could try him out if Roadyy finds a new horse for his DD. 

Roadyy: I thought you would be done with your remodel...I was so looking forward to seeing pictures of your high-powered sink. :lol:

Northern: love the pictures! So beautiful

I know I have forgotten to include many, but loved all your posts, it is nice to have such a loving HF family. 

I am off to see my horses, who I have missed terribly. My new horse sitter has fallen in love with them all, but she and her DH have become attached to my sweet Chivas, and are already suffering withdrawl...I may have to give them visitation rights. hahahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Okay, has anyone else had a run in with Chevron/Texaco holding nearly $100 above the purchase on fuel til the charge is covered in a couple of days? I had this happen to me on a fuel purchase of $30 in a friend's vehicle Saturday. Checked my card balance today to find $126 being charged. Called store and bank to get to the bottom of it and found out about the holding funds practice they both do and are the only ones that do it. My experience was with a Chevron store.

I will be taking my business to Exxon or anywhere but those two companies from now on.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. I sure won't be buying fuel at those places.


----------



## RegularJoe

Roadyy said:


> Okay, has anyone else had a run in with Chevron/Texaco holding nearly $100 above the purchase on fuel til the charge is covered in a couple of days?


Nearly everywhere I go they run a transaction of only $1 (to verify that the account is valid, I presume) until the final amount is posted, so we actually usually get a day or two of "float" on pay-at-the-pump gas purchases.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Blue

Wow!:shock:$100? That's insane. Ok, I don't like our local Chevron anyway, but now I will go to extremes to avoid them when I can.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick:shock:

That's highway robbery, literally.:?:?:?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Okay, has anyone else had a run in with Chevron/Texaco holding nearly $100 above the purchase on fuel til the charge is covered in a couple of days? I had this happen to me on a fuel purchase of $30 in a friend's vehicle Saturday. Checked my card balance today to find $126 being charged. Called store and bank to get to the bottom of it and found out about the holding funds practice they both do and are the only ones that do it. My experience was with a Chevron store.
> 
> I will be taking my business to Exxon or anywhere but those two companies from now on.


I did have something similar like that happen once, a long time ago. I saw a charge of $100.00 when I had only purchased $10.00 worth of gas. That was when gas cost about $1 gallon. I called the credit card company to complain, I asked how anyone could even spend $100.00 (even) in a store. So they refunded the money. I started paying cash for gas after that, for a long time. 

Don't remember what the company was, but I never went back there. I get gas at the local Chevron a lot, so I need to check my charges!!


----------



## Northernstar

No Chevron or Texaco here, thank goodness


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> NS
> 
> Love the pictures. Especially the one with the gloves on Star's ears. She is such a good girl.. And a very pretty deer with her antlers:lol:
> 
> I am just coasting along. Not myself without a horse in the paddock Talked to the guy that sold Red for me and told him to find one that was happy just walking. I just can't stand being without a horse. I think all horse people understand that need :wink:


You dear Auntie Ellen, I'd love nothing more than for you to have another horse! I'll bet the perfect one is in God's plan for your next life adventure. Contact your local horse rescue just to see-there's one up here that doesn't just have abused/neglected ones that need lots of Vet care, but also fabulous ones given to them to re-home as their owners couldn't afford them any longer! Prayers sent that you'll yet have another in your own back yard 

* I'll tell Star you thought she was a cutie in my John Deere work gloves


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall

One more heartwarming game bitty update. This a.m. I found a chick that couldn't get out of its shell. I helped free it by removing some of the membrane under the shell. The little baby was behind the others in development and when the momma left the nest to relocate her babies, it was unable to follow. I found it and took care of it today. Just before dusk, I took it to the momma. It was peeping and its bros and sis came out to it. I was afraid the momma would attack it, but she didn't and it merged right on in to the little family. With the one we lost this a.m., she hatched out 8 babies. Now I can watch her going around with her little brood right up under her. What a good mamma

A good ending. A good way to say goodnight and sign off.

God bless and keep you all and my new peeps:lol:


----------



## Stan

*trekking*









































A couple of shots sorry some were out of focus but the conditions were a little interesting

My tent All the way from the states Cheeper to get them shipped out then buying in NZ

Trekking NZ style MR, Nickers, Rick, You would love it going through the forest after the trees have been chopped remembering the only level ground in My neck of the woods has my tent on it. As for hurting myself on the saddle horn That's why I have an endurance saddle High pommel no horn to get hooked up on when dismounting over the horses neck:shock:


----------



## Blue

O my Stan, that's a lot of riders! Do you usually ride with so many others?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Stan great pics! Nice tent! Looks like a lot of fun. I think I would enjoy a larger trek every once in a while. 

As a kid, the neighboring horse traders, the ones who tried to sell me Chuck way back when, would haven an annual 'trail ride'. I quote it because it was just really on road around here, which are desolate. But anyway, at the peak of the rides, there were a good 100 or so people. Then afterwards they would have a cookout. (which my father never let me attend:-( ) We rode for hours.

But I have great memories of those large groups. I remember once there were people riding donkeys. We had to cross an open grate bridge, where of course the donkey hooves would have gone right through....so they went through the creek instead! :lol::lol: What fun!

Puppy K was a success! Pipes was the only one who went through the agility tube on her free will!:thumbsup: Actually she *ran* through it like a true agility dog....she may have potential in that relm as well as therapy! 

Next week is our 'graduation'. i plan on taking the next set of classes. We are just getting warmed up! 

Here's food for thought.....we stopped at Petco, and the kid was telling us about their puppy trianing classes. he too, like my teacher says the classes are all positive and they never say NO. A, my teacher, says there isn't vvalue in the word NO.

Hmmm.....I am not sure if I totally agree with that. I tell Pipes NO and she responds.

I will take this one step further....I notice parents don't want to use the word NO on their children too!:-x Is this what our society is coming to? A society of people who can't say NO....is this also why adults get themselves into copious amounts of trouble? 

I know she wouldn't approve of the 'newspaper' either....actually it's a rolled up magazine that truly helps. I was having trouble with her jumping up on my robe as I came out of the bathrrom and hanging on.:shock: I gave her one small, light whack of the magazine.....and now all I have to do is touch the magazine. 

I'm not an advocate of _beating_ but I asked nice once....now you are gong to listen.:wink: Some people would have contriversay over that one, but she is well-behaved and happy, and I haven't had to do it since. She needs to act civilized....just like the horse.

No horsey news.....no barn on school night.:-( I think the weather is to be great....maybe a ride tonight?

Ellen, are these chickens you are referring to wild? I enjoy your stories.

I know our gas pumps verify...not sure how they do that, but I know they are not posted into my bank account until the next day either.

OK, gotta get a move on here.

Have a wonderful day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

I got the correct shaft in for the truck yesterday evening and had to cut 3/4" off to make it fit. It was a cut to fit shaft and I knew I would have to cut some off. Filled the differential with gear oil then drained some of the tranny fluid where I put more in trying to get it to move from the side of the road the day the shaft broke. Took the family out to dinner at the little diner where MIL works to get a test drive in. Doing good so far and even got rid of the vibration I was having around 60-65mph. I know it was the breaking shaft wobbling in the axle causing it now.


Ellen, glad the chicks are making it with momma and that only one was lost. The idea of checking with the Rescue for a horse is a good idea. There are several down here that beg for foster homes for some of the horses. Most are broke to ride and too old for most of the people looking for horses long term. This may be just the ticket for you.


Stan great photos and that water crossing jump looks interesting. 


MN17, Pipes is doing so good and you made a fine choice to pick her for the new family pet. I'm glad Scott and Pipes are getting along now.


I'm waiting to hear if I am still going up to Marianna this evening to help set up horse stalls for this coming weekends events. She is going to call this morning to verify. I will try to get by the lumber company tomorrow for the plywood to put in the horse trailer now that the truck is running and have a way to haul it.

I'll try to get more pics this weekend of the events if possible. The host hired a western show for our entertainment. Chuck Wagon, Branding, Open Fire Cooking, Whip Cracking and an Old West Gun Fight.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you are all doing good today. I am up earlier than usual, so I thought I would see what was happening here. 

Stan Now I see why you refer to it as Trekking. For sure. Enjoyed the pics. New Zealanders do things in a big way. That's a crowd! Well, you know what they say, "The more, the merrier.".

NM My game chickens aren't really wild. They are domesticated, but do have a wild side and are better suited to fend for themselves than more domesticated chickens. These are the chickens that are used for fighting:-( The momma hen has gotten accustomed to me and is beginning to trust me some. She is even being less aggressive with my other hens and will eat with them.

Rick Thank you so much for the suggestion and for keeping me in mind. If anyone has a horse that could handle light riding and they are looking for a home for their horse to get another horse, that would be a good win win situation. I just want one that would be able to transverse the forest road for me. No trekking I promise. I will leave the trekking to you guys that can handle it. Yall know how I am about my animals. They pretty much come first.


Wow! If I can just keep on track with my payments towards paying off what I owe on the place I bought next door, I should have it paid off by March. Whew . Living on air makes the last year seem like an eternity. Scraping every penny together for the payments, when March does roll around, it will mean that I have paid out $20,000 within 14 months . I'm on a fixed income and looking at that, it is hard to believe that is possible. God provides, that's all I can say. I am not worthy, but He has never forsaken me in anything. I can not thank Him enough.

Just want to say how much having you guys to talk to has helped me over come obstacles I have encountered during that period. You have really filled a void and have given me strength. You are so appreciated.

Well, a few more gulps of coffee and off I go. Today, if possible, I'm going to get a deck prep and sealer. Hopefully, will have a good dry streak before winter is upon us. Got the chicken wire placed around the bottom of the deck to keep leaves from blowing up under it. Last year, I was amazed at how they accumulated under there. The winds blow around the house and create an eddy (like in a river) which draws the leaves right up under the deck. Since the deck is not high off the ground, it is hard to remove the leaves. Not good. The barrier will also serve to keep the golden girls out from under there when I am treating the deck. The chemicals could harm them. 

Hope yall have a great day and God bless and keep you.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's food for thought.....we stopped at Petco, and the kid was telling us about their puppy trianing classes. he too, like my teacher says the classes are all positive and they never say NO. A, my teacher, says there isn't vvalue in the word NO.
> 
> Hmmm.....I am not sure if I totally agree with that. I tell Pipes NO and she responds.
> 
> I will take this one step further....I notice parents don't want to use the word NO on their children too!:-x Is this what our society is coming to? A society of people who can't say NO....is this also why adults get themselves into copious amounts of trouble?



My puppy thinks "NO!" is her name..............


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Speaking of puppy, how is your puppy coming along. I would love to see some up to date pictures. I will bet your baby is a fluffy ball of fur. I guess thinking No is your name is ok, I thought that when I was really young too. Have to have a way to create boundaries If I hadn't have heard that word, there is no telling where I would have ended up.:-(


----------



## Celeste

She is really sweet. She is probably not going to get full length poodle hair, which is fine. I need to try to get pictures. The only problem that I have is that it is hard to take pictures of her because she sticks her face to close to the camera and tries to kiss the lens.


----------



## RegularJoe

Celeste said:


> My puppy thinks "NO!" is her name..............


My father-in-law insists he was at least 10 before he figured out his name wasn't "get wood."


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> O my Stan, that's a lot of riders! Do you usually ride with so many others?


With friends locally only half a dozen but the treks we go to have had 150 horses on the first day dwindling on the second to around a hundred The 50 drop outs had to much food and wine the first night.
The photo of the creek was invitation only as the trek had some very interesting and trying parts in it.

The one where they are coming out of the bush was central NZ north island. The only wild animals we have to consider is pigs and deer so pushing through bush is never a worry and is a big part of the ride at times. We also have farm land but it is hilly.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like it will be a late night for me. Just got the call from the ride host begging for the extra 10 horse panels. Now I have to rush home to grab neighbor's 16' trailer then head up to another friend's to dismantle his round pen and load the panels on the trailer,alone, to haul up to Marianna Caverns. Once those are unloaded, with help that will be there, we can go load the other panels left from the last ride and relocate to stall location and put them together. Should be a midnight hour when I get back home.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> My puppy thinks "NO!" is her name..............


I too thought that. All SWMBO can say is no, or, I said no, or, no stop that or No that's enough of that. And all I was doing was dishing up dinner. Had not gotten to the desert.:twisted:

Happy hump day in the USA Its Thursday 6-30 am and hump day passed me by. :shock: Again.:lol: Time to start work.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning Stanley.


----------



## tjtalon

Hello All! (my phone lost HF, don't know why, so haven't been able to check in)...but ComCast guy came today & set my my service, so back on 9& finally have tv, haven't had it all summer). 

Scanned thru the last few pages, so at least have an kinda-sorta idea of what's going on.

Just checking in to let you'all know I'm "here" again; went down the Rabbit Hole & have landed in a home. Still putting things together of course, finding where to put what.

Go back to work Tues Oct 7, get into that routine from the New Here, then...

HorseMonday October 13!


----------



## Blue

RegularJoe said:


> My father-in-law insists he was at least 10 before he figured out his name wasn't "get wood."


True story. One day my 3rd son was meeting somebody at a picnic. I forget how old he was, somewhere between 3 and 4. This person asked him what his name was. His answer...."Dam-mit Danny".

True. It's a good thing nobody here knows me in person.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> True story. One day my 3rd son was meeting somebody at a picnic. I forget how old he was, somewhere between 3 and 4. This person asked him what his name was. His answer...."Dam-mit Danny".
> 
> True. It's a good thing nobody here knows me in person.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ! Thank gosh you are back!

I've missed you! :clap::hug:


----------



## corgi

Ellen, Good to see you! Wish I could help you get some horsey time.

Tj- Yay!!! So glad you are back and moved into your new home.

Rick, hope you get home before midnight!!!

Nicker, I am with you. I HATE mud and riding in deep mud would make me very uneasy and I would not enjoy the ride. 

Blue...LOL

Everyone else...hello! *waving

Quick video from tonight. Been working on turning without reins so tonight I dropped them over the saddle horn and pulled out the phone to record a video. Yes, i know, not the safest thing to do...no lectures. 

I have been trying to get her to whoa without me pulling back on the reins for years. She did it for the first time on Saturday, out of a canter and then she did it again tonight. Yes!!!!


----------



## Blue

Corgi, good job!


----------



## Happy Place

Hello everyone!

TJ, I was thinking positive thoughts for you this weekend as you moved! It will feel like home in no time.

Rick- I never heard of a $100 holding fee. I've seen $1.00. We don't have Texaco here anymore but we do have a couple Chevron I believe. Not near me though.

It's been a busy week so far. Tuedsay I worked all day and went grocery shopping after. I get a call from my DH who says he found a snow plow on Craigslist and would I come with him to pick it up. It was a two hour drive one way! We got it (YAY) and now I am sure we won't get much snow LOL. We got home around 10:00 and had pizza for dinner. Just as I am ready to go to bed, our Lab has a seizure. He has them now and then and all we do is make sure he stays calm and doesn't hurt himself. Poor boy, he knows when they are coming on and lets us know too. Bottom line, I got 6 hours of sleep last night. I am an 8 hour person!!!

Tonight, I had to wash 2 dogs who rolled in stink, wash their beds, mop down the kennel clean the house and bake a cake for my sons birthday. whew, all this after work!!! I'm pooped and going to bed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning al!

HP, isn't it funny how there will be weeks like that? That was my last week.

It's Thursday already!:shock: We leave tomorrow after work for camp. This is our annual fall ATV tour. Weather looks great......52* and 40% chance of rain.:shock: NOT! :lol:

Well....we've ridden in worse. Bundle up and all will be good!

Here's a picture of Pipes from our walk last night. it was such a nice night. I also noticed if we take her for a decent walk in the evening, she doesn't have her 8:00 pm 'I am a wild child' explosion of energy!

It really worked! She was laying quiet at my feet by 8:30. I need to do this nightly, not only for her, but my big 'ol butt too!:lol:

Bad thing....it's getting dark early.:-(

Got word a coyote was shot not far from my mother's. I am wondering....there is some logging going on near her. Wondering if they hadn't lived in that large area that is being logged, and being 'forced out' by the logging. Maybe they have been there all this time, as it's a posted area, so no humans. They've had it quiet for years. Just a thought.

Tonight....packing! I found the hard stuff last night....gloves, scarves, snow pants etc. 

Hoping to ride tonight. Last good weather for a few days. 

OK, gotta run.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Roadyy

WELCOME BACK CARTER...Ooops I mean Terry.


Glad you are back with us Terry. Glad you have another distraction to keep you out of boredom(tv). I have Dish with 300 some odd channels and I only get about an hour or two a week at best during the summer then when college football starts I get double. lol

Corgi, glad you had a great ride and positive improvement from seat cues. Hope it continues for your riding pleasure.

HP, Sounds like you had a long night like myself. Hope the smell is not long lasting and is easily rid.


I called in a favor and had Amber's friend's stepdad ride with me to haul the panels up last night. Saved me two hours total off what I expected. We got back at 10 then I too had a slice of pizza and glass of sweet tea to wash it down before hitting the shower and pillow.

Natalie was suppose to feed us hotdogs when we finished the panels, but they only found wet sticks and limbs. We watched in joy as she, ex military, skeeted charcoal lighter fluid on it trying to get it to stay lit. She was getting madder and madder at her DH for loading wet wood when no dry was to be found after the rain the night before. We were all cutting up with each other while working and laughing at her. She keeps saying that she is banning me and her DH from hanging out together anymore. lmbo


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, at least you got some laughs out of a long night! 

OK, can I gripe about one more thing from the ride on Sunday? Then I will let it go. Yes, I am a person who perseverates on things.........it's in my DNA.:-(

Anyway, once we finally found the road, there was an open bridge to cross. The sides were open to see the stream and there were small holes in the middle of the floor of the bridge.

I was leading of course, and Jay stopped to check it out. He has never refused anything I have asked of him, but I do allow him to look at things, take his time and he goes. 

apparently I was taking too long to cross b/c M barreled her horse in front of us, kicking and kicking to push him across. He ended up going, and then Jay went, with trepidation, but he did.......

Bottom line.....I would have gotten him over w/o her pushing ahead. I guess I just give him a wee bit more time to check things out then she....but that also makes me thing SHE THINKS I don't know what I am doing....which of course makes me feel :twisted::twisted:. 

What is it with some people....I like her, you all know I have struggled without friendship, and things have been going well....but I do get distinct feelings sometimes that she feels she has more skill than me and more life experience.....that erks me.....she's 10 years my junior....there's something to be said about my age, and my life experiences. RIght?

I don't know why I let little things like that eat at me.....I need to let it go. It's nothing really. I just don't like feeling lesser of a person....when I know I am a capable person in many facets of life.

Am I making sense? here I am again....feeling sensitive.:? Sorry.

OK, I'm letting this go now that I have it out. 

THANKS for listening.

have a good day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> apparently I was taking too long to cross b/c M barreled her horse in front of us, kicking and kicking to push him across. He ended up going, and then Jay went, with trepidation, but he did.......


That is, IMO, rude at best and def unsafe to just barrel past another horse on trail without any sort of conversation first. I could see maybe asking if you wanted her to go first if Jay was unsure, but not just barging ahead.

There is a reason I do so much of my riding alone or only with my DH..


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you all are doing good. Another day that is untouched. Got my deck prep and protector and I am ready to go:wink:

Ladona I need you as a riding instructor. Isabella did great. She sure does listen to you. In the video, I was watching her ears. When you said canter, she perked up. I would love to have that kind of connection with a horse. You and Isabella did great

NM That was dangerous for M to blast past you on that bridge. Rude and unwise behavior. This may be a sign of bad judgement that could end up getting someone hurt in the future. I would consider it a "red flag". 

Rick Glad you were able to get help and cut your work time in half. After working all day, the late night shift is no fun.

I have been looking at the rescue sites. Animals sure get abused and neglected. Makes my heart ache. Many of the rescue groups have strict guidelines for approving adoption. A very good thing, but I don't think they would approve a single strand electric fence. Probably going thru an individual would be best.

TJ Glad you are landing on solid ground. A little rest and settling in will make your new place a nest in no time. Hope the kitties are doing well.

Hope everyone has a great day. I am going to get primed up to do the deck thing. 

God bless and keep you all


----------



## corgi

Totally agree with Phantom. That was a dangerous move on her part. Jay could have spooked and you both could have gone over the side. I know Isabella is not happy when a horse comes up behind her suddenly.

That being said, is is very common for me to ask another rider to come up and go across the bridge first because Isabella balks at bridges unless she follows another horse. BUT, I always ask. No one comes up without any warning, kicking their horse.

Speaking of kicking and needing to trust the people you ride with. Before we bought Isabella, we found place where we could "rent" horses to trail ride. I used to ride a sweet, older Paint named Huckleberry. The owners of this establishment decided to go with us one day to show us some new trails.

The wife's mare was in heat and she was NASTY mean that day. Her husband suggested she take her back to the barn and grab another horse. She refused. That mare squealed and kicked the entire ride..at one point, she kicked out sideways at my horse and caught my leg instead. OUCH!!!!!

Getting my boot off when we got home was difficult because my foot and leg had swollen so badly.

We were still new riders so we were not assertive enough to demand she control her horse and we are lucky that nothing worse happened.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, Thanks! I noticed her ears too! She was definitely listening to me. I talk to her a lot when we are riding, especially when we are out on the trail. I also sing to her, and I am a horrible singer but she doesn't seem to mind.
Her favorites seem to be When Doves Cry by Prince and Friends in Low Places by Garth Brooks. LOL
She also likes a song I made up to the tune of "Oh, My Darling Clementine". "Isabella, Isabella, Isabella's a good girl. Isabella is a good girl, she my good girl, she's my world. "
Corny, I know. But she likes it. Better than what I used to sing to her to the tune of Rawhide.
"Izzy, Izzy Izzy..she's a little ****y. Izzzy, Izzy Izzy, let's ride." LOLOLOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> That is, IMO, rude at best and def unsafe to just barrel past another horse on trail without any sort of conversation first. I could see maybe asking if you wanted her to go first if Jay was unsure, but not just barging ahead.
> 
> There is a reason I do so much of my riding alone or only with my DH..


Yes, Phantom, I ride by myself primarily, and that is how I like it. Maybe that is why I feel so spoiled and a bit angry over the whole trip. I feel I was put in a precarious situation and she didn't think anything of it....

AND, Jay was going, but at a slower rate then she apparently wanted to go. Really thinking she thought I couldn't do it...bah!:twisted: My mare was the queen of refusal....I would make her go even if it was backwards! :shock::lol:

Corgi, YES, if her horse refuses to go through something, I always ask if she wants me to go first too! Common courtesy. She usually bangs on his sides til he goes.

Anyway....I guess we all ride differently. The ride with my instructor, many of them carried whips. If their horses missed a step forward, they gave a wack!:shock: Jay couldn't figure that one out. I had to remove myself from riding beside someone because her whipping made him really nervous.

Ellen, unwise decision....yep, I won't say anymore. :wink: I could go on and on.

I guess what I hate is the feeling (my perception) I get that she knows more about horses than me. A person can't know it all....I don't claim to at all....but I feel she does...and she doesn't. For example, I do blame her a bit for Jay refusing to load now. She chose to leave them closed up in the trailer and suffocate. I have to take 1/2 blame myself too b/c I questioned her and went with her decision. I should have gone with my gut and opened the windows. 

I ended up riding in the trailer to see how 'windy' it got...remember? It wasn't. I taught her something! It may have been 20 years since I have had horses of my own....but in those first 20, I learned A LOT!

Water under the bridge I guess....lots of learning going on here....*but* I refuse to be thought of as a dummy. 

Phew! I unloaded!!

Thanks for listening friends. I feel better now that I got it off my chest.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, I talk to Jay a lot too. 

All I have to say is, "It's OK, it's OK." I can literally feel his body relax and he will move forward. Very rarely do I have to kick if I talk him through a situation.


----------



## ellen hays

well got my deck prepped, and will be waiting for it to dry. The sealer is from good quality paint co. I got it tinted with a stain. I think it is going to look really good up against the color I had my house painted. Suppose to rain tomorrow 60% so I'll start the 48 hr drying time day after tomorrow. 

NM Just a thought. M may be losing self confidence to your riding abilities. Maybe you seem to be a threat to her self image. I am not casting dispersion towards her, but I have low self esteem and if I am not careful I can feel threatened sometimes. That's a lot of info about myself, but I try not to hide my flaws. Rather I try to be transparent for those who will understand if they will. Other people hide what they think other people may consider weaknesses. In some cases, rightfully so. I just have to cast it out there and hope for the best.:lol: Never have to worry about my critters, though. Or for that matter, the Over 40 crew:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hmmm, Ellen, you may just have a point there about M. She is a hard one to figure out....we've been 'friends' for several years, but only a few months ago she 'opened' up, but she is still mostly a mystery.

I know she puts me up on a pedestal (her words) in teaching. I was her lead teacher. 

Maybe horses are 'her thing to be good at', and by what you are saying, you may feel a bit threatened? 

Could she be covering up that feeling of weakness with a 'I am better' attitude?

Hmmm......maybe. Thanks for your thoughts. I am forever trying to figure people out....boy it's hard! :wink:

I'm an open book! I put it out there...that's why I told her I was scared. It humbled me...but I thought she needed to know I was frightend. Ya know?


----------



## Blue

:wave: Been busy, busy, busy. Somebody at work let me borrow her study material from her Vet Tech courses. Wow! Interesting stuff and so much to go through. I check in as much as I can to see what's up. Our weather is finally turning the corner. Whew! 
Nicker, sounds to me like you actually have more communication with your horse than "M". I do the same. Let them think about something new before forging ahead. The only time I kick, kick, kick is getting my mare across water. :clap: She dearly loves it and will role in a heartbeat. If you let them use their thinker they learn to trust you and will go willingly. Why would anyone want to have to force their horse to cross a bridge, creek, path, asphalt, whatever? So much easier to take a moment to let them learn it's ok.

Gotta go :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

Please don't have negative feelings towards her. Her intentions may not be bad. I know I am not a bad person, but I get defensive sometimes. Once she figures out that you are not a threat to her she may develop a deep loyalty to you as a friend. At the same time, her judgement may be lacking to the point you have to make a call on some things. Do it in a way that will make her think her choices are not being underminded. Eventually she may come around.

I hope you don't mind my input. I am really being open about myself on this.

I found a beautiful horse on a site called Horse Clicks. ref # HT439E09A. If the description is accurate, he is really a good prospect. He is gaited. It is a good distance away from me and I don't know if I should pursue this. It is a 200 mile drive and she is putting me under the gun so to speak to get there and evaluate him before she and her husband have to leave to go to where he reports as military personnel. If you go to the site this will make more sense.

Like I said before, only a horse person would understand the need:shock:

Well, you guys, have a good night and see you in the a.m.. I am tired after my experience with deck preservation. 

God bless and keep you all.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Maybe horses are 'her thing to be good at', and by what you are saying, you may feel a bit threatened?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No Nickers, when you get my age, not to much is threating any more, but broken bones. I am just giving some input and maybe it was something I should not have done. I just would like to see you continue your outings with M and develop a friendship as riding friends.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I'm an open book! I put it out there...that's why I told her I was scared. It humbled me...but I thought she needed to know I was frightend. Ya know?


Never admit you are scared, some individuals may use it against you in the future.
If this were a group of regular riders (good friends) tell them how you feel.
Just acquaintances don't need to know how you really feel. 



NickerMaker71 said:


> Anyway....I guess we all ride differently. The ride with my instructor, many of them carried whips. If their horses missed a step forward, they gave a wack!:shock: Jay couldn't figure that one out. I had to remove myself from riding beside someone because her whipping made him really nervous.
> 
> I should have gone with my gut and opened the windows.


Your instructor, I'll take it this is the woman that got injured.
If I were that horse and felt the whip all day, I might dump the rider too.
My horses don't need that much encouragement to go.
When riding our TWH I carry a little 6" twig, a little tap and your good to go.

Go with your gut if you've got that feeling.
Chances are you'll usually be right.




NickerMaker71 said:


> I was leading of course, and Jay stopped to check it out. He has never refused anything I have asked of him, but I do allow him to look at things, take his time and he goes.
> 
> apparently I was taking too long to cross b/c M barreled her horse in front of us, kicking and kicking to push him across. He ended up going, and then Jay went, with trepidation, but he did.......


Speak up, tell'em "I've got this", or "wait I've got to make my horse do this."
We establish who is leading from the start of the ride.
Whatever the reason, new horse, green horse, training mission, etc....
They lead period, unless they ask for help or a change of order.
Typically we discuss and change riding order while taking a break in the river.

You've been doing this a while and always riding alone.
I believe you're making good decisions.




I have been riding in the back these days, I play catch rider.
I had to always lead for years, the other horses need to be more versed.
Everyone also has to learn the trails and sense of direction too.
My horse was also in dire need of learning patience.

I too am different, I usually just plain don't care.
We can ride fast or slow, however many hours, any direction, # of people, really poor terrain.
I doubt anyone's choice will bother me.
If I had to make a change I would get to the back of the pack.
When no one is looking I'll make that turn and ditch'em.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I see your point. As we get older there's not much left to prove. We already did it all. Or most of it anyway. But, I believe she said that M was about 10 years her jr? Did I read wrong? It doesn't matter the age group. What happened was stupid, inconsiderate and dangerous. Let's be glad nicker was on a good horse that didn't get upset and go over the side. Some of us can be inconsiderate sometimes. I've done silly things without thinking. I like to think my friends would step up and say "hey! Next time do this ....." Most of us don't want to hurt anyone. There are a small handful that are in too much of a hurry and too self centered to see what they do to others. Not sure which applies in nicker's situation.


----------



## ellen hays

Ok gang, didn't mean to misread. These days I am really having a hard time relating. Didn't mean to downplay the danger.


----------



## IndianaJones

Hello all!!! My baby boy is gelded/weaned and finally happy again YEAY! We can sleep through the night! Ok thats all...sorry I interrupted


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Ok gang, didn't mean to misread. These days I am really having a hard time relating. Didn't mean to downplay the danger.


We know Ellen, no worries.


----------



## Eole

I've been silent all week because I was working and didn't have time-energy to write. But have been eaves-dropping daily on all your conversations. 

TJ: welcome back! Can't wait to see your new place. 
Corgi: you're good! Driving with the seat, wow, good work!

About Treks and trails: my trails are similar to MR: obstacles, low hanging branches (helmets are useful), ditches, going around downed trees. A friend came riding with us last month and didn't like those parts. I couldn't figure why, I love my "extreme" trails! But hate mud, always try to avoid it, too dangerous for horses' legs.

Gorgeous weather all week, warmer than usual. Took more pictures of the colors and horses after work. Rode Eole yesterday, he was perfect. Will ride Alize tomorrow. It's my birthday and I always take a day off on my own, to play outside, walk the dogs and ride. An I won't even open the computer, un-hooked for the day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ELLEN, you kinda misread, but I mistyped. I typed YOU instead of HER feeling insecure.

Yes, she is 10 years my junior...and yes, there are times I think she makes error in safety judgement.....I guess I will feel comfortable to step up now more.:wink: We all make bad choices.

I don't want to make it sound like I am angry at her Ellen, she is a good person deep down. I just can't figure out how she ticks sometimes. She comes with baggage...she alludes to....we all do...but she's quite elusive.

I like a challenge on the trail. For sure! I will make Jay work for his 'hay'. LOL But the muck....I said a couple times after we got through it....he'll be lame tomorrow!:-( I slathered him with muscle gel in the end.

Rode tonight....Ahhhh! It was GREAT. They are logging in nearby woods by Amish. They leave great 'trails' from dragging things out. We explored a bit. 

We found a make shift bridge. I knew it would hold Jay, as the Amish use two large draft horses. He didn't hesitate to cross....but it did 'wobble' a bit. He did great! Couldn't wait to tell you guys.

It was becoming dusk when we headed home. These are two resident owls in my mom's woods. I just love listening to them hooting at night. 

MR, funny about the horse being wacked and dumping the rider. It was the grey horse I was referring to that kept getting wacked that scared Jay. He'd look at her from the corner of his eye....and show his whites of his eyes that he is so known for.......

R, my instructor didn't like how the girl was riding the grey, so she took her to 'work' her. That is when she bucked so badly. She said it was just a fluke. She didn't blame the horse. But maybe the horse HAD had enough!

I wasn't really sure why they used the whips. The horses weren't being bad. 

MR, I define myself as 'different' and possibly hard to get to know.....I try NOT to be controlling, but my job leads to me to be a bit contorlling....I do it all day long. I don't think I am Type A, but I do like to plan. Generally makes things smoother. I have been known to 'fly by the seat of my pants'.....but if I know something is coming up...I plan for the best outcome. 

If I am put in the leadership position, I do expect perfection or close to it....which leads to much disappointment for me generally.:-( :lol::lol::lol: Gotta laugh at myself.....or I would go insane. 

We leave for camp tomorrow after work. DH (Type A LOL) is loaded and packed and will leave before mom and I. I on the other hand have a few things laid out....I'll finish later. I generally know what to pack. 

OK, gotta get some shut eye.

OH, Eole, WOW! What beautiful colors. Those are nice enough to frame! I still want to ride with you.....we agree on mud!:wink:

Night!


----------



## Koolio

I'm still here too, just not enough energy to talk lately...
Sam was in for a check up and suture removal this afternoon. We had him in last week too due to swelling and thought the vet took out only a couple of stitches. It turns out she took them all out so he didn't really need to go today. It was good to get confirmation that he is healing nicely. We also confirmed the tumour was a squamous cell carcinoma. While it is an aggressive cancer, it doesn't usually travel too far. Hopefully the vet got it all and we are done with it. Sam is feeling much better and should be ready to go back to work.

Fall is definitely here and with it some very cold weather this week and snow flakes today. Our leaves are pretty much gone now. 

Between work being overwhelming and being sick all week, I haven't ridden or done much with the horses in quite a while. Hopefully I'll get back on my feet again soon. I am burned out from work and at the point that I have to make a major lifestyle change. I don't know how much longer I can stay teaching, so I am looking at my options. Here, teachers are paid very well, so it is difficult to shed those "golden handcuffs" and turn away from a career that has been 20 years in the making. 

I always enjoy reading everyone's recounts of trail riding, puppies, new jobs and other goings on. Know that I think of you often even if I don't get to saying it.


----------



## Stan

Nickers teach jay to go backwards on voice.

I ride with females mostly and am always being given advice. Bit to your friend.

Last time I managed a decent ride with Bugs was a cattle drive and on that day I could not fault him.

However being at the rear of the drive I ended up with the stragglers and a horse that was trying his best to please but it was only his second time out the cows.

I finally caught up with the others as they were watering there horses. There was a gap so in we went between those that spent most of their time telling me how to handle him.

Now bugs has a party trick. No not the one where he picks up the bucket and throws it around Its the walking backward one. Remembering I have been told what to do all day. So between the horse we were Bugs finished having a drink so I quietly said back whoa, back whoa.
I had the reins on my thighs but he responds to the slightest touch with the little fingers and reverses He was so sensitive to that finger command unless you were watching my little fingers you would not see the movement. So its a verbal back then whoa and Bugs would take one step back and stop. I backed him out from between them and when we had cleared their horses I said Left and he turned left and of course the normal walk on, and away we went.

I got great pleasure from Bugs backing out on voice command. Turning left on voice, that was a fluke. But it had the desired effect. Two ladies had a new respect for my horse. I was beaming from ear to ear on that day he was a champ. I know he is still in there, all I have to do is find him again. Perhaps when the rain stops. Yes its still raining and windy


----------



## NickerMaker71

:lol: Stanley, can always count on you to make me smile. I will do that...work on my voice back.:wink:

A pic from last nights ride. Backwards this time....tail time! :lol:

Have a great Friday everone!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thinking this is the environment my guy Jay left behind. This is OK, where my horse buyer goes to get his ranch horses.

Dry and dusty!


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, great photos. Glad things are going well and hope you and the horses are safe through another winter.

Ellen, I am glad you see that we do not get upset with your input and welcome your perspective even when off the mark just a tad. We recognize your intention and wipe off the rest. lol


MN17, I love it when people contradict themselves. I am your friend and feel comfortable poking at you about it. You mention that you are an open book in one statement then say you are hard to understand. :lol: My wife used to say those types of things all the time and I would smile at her. At that moment she stopped and squint her eyes before "Oh Shut up and just accept it"! lmbo

I think you are right in the fact that you have taught yourself to over think some things due to your drive for perfection. We all may never see ourselves achieve it, but the drive to seek it is always an awe moment for those who recognize it. You put you and Jay in situations to create positive outcomes instead of plowing ahead to create tension and hesitation to listen. 


I think Tj has tv now and has traded us in for Heartland. lol I hope she is able to get settled in quickly and back here to us. 


Well, I was in the middle of replacing the floor in the horse trailer when an accident took out a power pole right in front of my old house. Young kid driving too much car too fast. Rear-ended a car after trying to lock it up then swerve and hit gas instead of brake that sent him through the pole. Everyone came out walking and talking, but the power. I fired up the generator and ran cords in the house for the portable AC and lights. Power came on around midnight.

Kid in black shirt was driving the sports car and the lady leaning against the silver car was driving the little car.


----------



## tjtalon

LOL, Rick! No, haven't traded you'all in for marathon tv (although if I could get "Heartland" I just might!..just kidding of course [& just have basic cable, so no danger there...]).

Scanned posts yesterday to keep caught up then got to the remaining boxes). Called my sister for her birthday, then called my mother, who'd been patiently waiting for an update. Broke into my Wally mart card & besides food/necessities, got a cute little "floor" chair for...tv watching! (old nasty couch @ old place got its rightful place in a dumpster).

Today I need to arrange the living room space to better accommodate my exercise glider & find the perfect place for "Bob". The "office" supplies & art supplies along the bedroom wall will get put onto my utility shelf @ some point today.

I'll take pictures when all is completed to my satisfaction (& after I get the pics of of my camera & into a comp folder that I took of empty & clean old place...new LL told me to take a lot of pics for my protection against old LL; am documenting everything to do w/her & that situation, including a pic of sealed & labeled certified envelope containing keys sent to her sister. Post ofc let me take the pic on the counter).

Having trouble waking up today, have realized I'm pretty darned tired. Will get rested up.

Well, this post "all about me", but wanted to let you'all know where I'm "at" @ the moment.

Ellen, I glean that you are horse hunting? I take it Red found a good home.

Nicker, have a good camp this weekend, & good weekend to all. Tracey, hope you feel better soon.

Everyone, have read every post! It's good to be back. I hope to be rested up & focused by Monday the 13th (& I wonder what kind of horse change-ups have occurred @ Janice's). 

Later...!


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple of pics showing the beautiful view from Terry's new place..




















Looks amazing Terry!!!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Eole, great photos. Glad things are going well and hope you and the horses are safe through another winter.
> 
> 
> MN17, I love it when people contradict themselves. I am your friend and feel comfortable poking at you about it. You mention that you are an open book in one statement then say you are hard to understand. :lol: My wife used to say those types of things all the time and I would smile at her. At that moment she stopped and squint her eyes before "Oh Shut up and just accept it"! lmbo
> 
> I think you are right in the fact that you have taught yourself to over think some things due to your drive for perfection. We all may never see ourselves achieve it, but the drive to seek it is always an awe moment for those who recognize it. You put you and Jay in situations to create positive outcomes instead of plowing ahead to create tension and hesitation to listen.


 Alright smarty pants.:wink: I did contradict myself. I am an open book b/c I will tell you just about any life story.

I sometimes get the feeling that I m hard to get to know b/c some people are stand-offish with me, and I am not exactly sure why....could be them! I'll blame them! LOL Cause my friend said I could talk bark off a tree! :lol::lol::lol: I took that as a compliment.

Over think? Oh my yes! It's terrible living in this brain of mine sometimes. LOL

Sorry Koolio tht you are so stressed.:-(


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Alright smarty pants.:wink: I did contradict myself. I am an open book b/c I will tell you just about any life story.
> 
> 
> 
> Over think? Oh my yes! It's terrible living in this brain of mine sometimes. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nickers. Try living in mine. Its hard to find when I want it, and when I do, parts are missing.
> 
> Its true Just ask SWMBO.


----------



## Celeste

It has not been an ideal day. Our refrigerator quit. The repairman came. He had to order a part. It will be Monday before he can get it fixed. 

The good news is, I cleaned out my refrigerator and freezer combo to perfection!


----------



## Stan

Its Saturday beat you all.

Took Friday off work and drove to Tauranga, 6 hours away and dragged the horse float along for company. About 500 clicks each way just to show folks along the way I had a horse float:shock:.

Nah. I travelled that distance just to get some prilled lime fertilizer. Now that spring has sprung the grass began to grow but then it turned cold again and the weeds that turned up last year during the drought have moved back in again which means, along with the cold wet spell the soil does not have the correct PH. It is supporting weeds and not grass. Then add to that horses who always sour the dirt over time.

So I have to spread prilled lime to sweeten the ground, spread fertilizer to feed the grass. Horse poo is not enough, and spray the weeds.

What is the point of this post you ask, and if you did not ask, do it how. Its cost
I priced 400kg of prilled lime in Dargaville $490 Plus sales tax at 15%

I brought 400kg from a firm in Tauranga 6 hours away for $121.00
I also brought extra 125 kgs of general fertilizer to add to the mix which is considerably dearer than lime.. In all it came to $285 00 At those savings who would support the local merchants.
Add in gas $202.00 and I still came out on the winning side because I was able with the difference in price purchase extra fertilizer I needed saving over all $300 in the extra fert at Dargaville prices.

Next time I'm going to double the order and store it. 

Fuel: I have not dragged the float over long distance for a while and had forgotten how hungry in fuel it was. Diesel now costs $1-52 a litre $6.84 a NZ gallon petrol $9.67 NZ Gal.

My question is. How far does the v8 trucks you use travel to a Gallon. Bearing in mind a US gallon is half a litre less than ours I am seriously considering buying an old V8 falcon or a hemi ram just to tow the float. Saw one of those on my travel yesterday. Very impressive. The Isuzu did the job but the fert only weighed 525 Kgs about one horse. I recon I might be able to get better mileage from a v8 and at better towing speed. What say you all. 

Time to prep for the days work but the wind is blowing and the rain is still falling but now in showers.

And to answer that question, what is prilled lime. Its in little different sized balls and is slow release. I have sandy soil and if I use dust lime it feeds the top but washes through the soil without raising the PH to any large degree. So to upset the weeds and please the grass I have to raise the PH of root zone. Hence little balls of lime. Or great balls of fire. I feel a song coming on.

Cheers all and enjoy your Saturday when it arrives.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> :lol: Stanley, can always count on you to make me smile. I will do that...work on my voice back.:wink:
> 
> A pic from last nights ride. Backwards this time....tail time! :lol:
> 
> Have a great Friday everone!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


 
Nickers. Twisting around and taking a photo of the rear of the horse or showing us where you have been and not where you are going is, well to say the least, not nice. 

I for one would love to be able to twist around and face the way I have just been. Or, were you actually facing the wrong way and if so we, those who can no longer twist around, will all chime in and give you instruction on how and which way to face when on the back of a horse. Now, and I ask this with concern, can you talk to Jay when you are facing his ****, and have you given concern to his answer. Or, is that the real reason your riding partner passed you on the bridge. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> A pic from last nights ride. Backwards this time....tail time! :lol:


Stan I would leave this one alone, It could get one's self in trouble!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers. Twisting around and taking a photo of the rear of the horse or showing us where you have been and not where you are going is, well to say the least, not nice.
> 
> I for one would love to be able to twist around and face the way I have just been. Or, were you actually facing the wrong way and if so we, those who can no longer twist around, will all chime in and give you instruction on how and which way to face when on the back of a horse. Now, and I ask this with concern, can you talk to Jay when you are facing his ****, and have you given concern to his answer. Or, is that the real reason your riding partner passed you on the bridge. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:clap::clap:

Good one Stan!! I was laughing so hard at your post Pipes came running in to see what was the matter!

:shock::shock: Hmmm, maybe riding backwards and talking to the a$$ end of the horse is the reason she passed me!:wink: She was trying to ditch me!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Stan I would leave this one alone, It could get one's self in trouble!


 
Agree, but its now raining harder here and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> Its Saturday beat you all.
> 
> My question is. How far does the v8 trucks you use travel to a Gallon. Bearing in mind a US gallon is half a litre less than ours I am seriously considering buying an old V8 falcon or a hemi ram just to tow the float. Saw one of those on my travel yesterday. Very impressive. The Isuzu did the job but the fert only weighed 525 Kgs about one horse. I recon I might be able to get better mileage from a v8 and at better towing speed. What say you all.


 1 gallon =3.78 lt.
1 gallon of diesel for me is $3.49 to $3.79 depends on the station.
Last time I calculated my mileage it was $3.99 a gallon.
I got 15 mpg hauling a trailer and four horses, truck only about 23 mpg.
This was my F250 diesel truck.
I don't know if this is good or bad, just what it is.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here we go!

Off to camp. ATV ride tomorrow. Chance of rain and COLD. 40s and when you drive at 20-30 mph....that's dang cold!

I think I'm prepped. Bought some of those sticky things that give off heat.

This is Piper's first trip!

Enjoy the peace and quiet with out my cry-baby stories!:wink:

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Nah. I travelled that distance just to get some prilled lime fertilizer. Now that spring has sprung the grass began to grow but then it turned cold again and the weeds that turned up last year during the drought have moved back in again which means, along with the cold wet spell the soil does not have the correct PH. It is supporting weeds and not grass. Then add to that horses who always sour the dirt over time.
> 
> So I have to spread prilled lime to sweeten the ground, spread fertilizer to feed the grass. Horse poo is not enough, and spray the weeds.
> 
> What is the point of this post you ask, and if you did not ask, do it how. Its cost
> I priced 400kg of prilled lime in Dargaville $490 Plus sales tax at 15%
> 
> And to answer that question, what is prilled lime. Its in little different sized balls and is slow release. I have sandy soil and if I use dust lime it feeds the top but washes through the soil without raising the PH to any large degree. So to upset the weeds and please the grass I have to raise the PH of root zone. *Hence little balls of lime. Or great balls of fire. I feel a song coming on.
> *
> Cheers all and enjoy your Saturday when it arrives.


Well, Stan

My soil is acidic and sandy. I'm taking notes for a strategy for my soli this spring:wink: Thanks. "little balls of lime or great balls of fire", let it ripp:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Prilled versus pelletized. Could that just be a reference difference between the two continents? I will definitely keep this in mind for the spring. Thanx


----------



## Maryland Rider




----------



## ellen hays

Dawg MR

That was awesome:clap::clap::clap:

If I'm not mistaken, Johnny Be Good didn't have a chance:shock::shock:


----------



## ellen hays

*Of course as always "Shaken, not stirred":thumbsup:*


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Dawg MR
> 
> That was awesome:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Johnny Be Good didn't have a chance:shock::shock:


I couldn't find the real Jerry Lee burning the piano.
Quaid brother will have to do.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> 1 gallon =3.78 lt.
> 1 gallon of diesel for me is $3.49 to $3.79 depends on the station.
> Last time I calculated my mileage it was $3.99 a gallon.
> I got 15 mpg hauling a trailer and four horses, truck only about 23 mpg.
> This was my F250 diesel truck.
> I don't know if this is good or bad, just what it is.


 
My Isuzu 3.1 litre diesel and hauling a two horse trailer weighing in at 750 kg plus one horse was returning not much better about 17 mils to the gal and our gallon is 4.5 lt. Our fuel price is about to go north on us again as our dollar drops in value against the USD. Might end up having the horse tow his own trailer soon.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> My Isuzu 3.1 litre diesel and hauling a two horse trailer weighing in at 750 kg plus one horse was returning not much better about 17 mils to the gal and our gallon is 4.5 lt. Our fuel price is about to go north on us again as our dollar drops in value against the USD. Might end up having the horse tow his own trailer soon.


Maybe you should buy a wagon, teach him to pull it, and take him to work every day. It sounds like it would be cheaper than fueling your truck.


----------



## Happy Place

I am armed with information and going to look at a horse trailer today! That really is putting the cart before the horse, huh?

First I have to bake some pies for a church dinner. I am procrastinating on that for some reason. Must get off the internet and start baking!


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Our fuel price is about to go north on us again as our dollar drops in value against the USD. Might end up having the horse tow his own trailer soon.


Stan

Maybe lower fuel prices will offset the fall the NZ $, because OPEC is possibly going into a price war situation. The Saudis will probably ramp up production and create an environment for an oil glut. Supply and demand usually dictates lower fuel and gas prices within this environment. However, contrarians predict this situation could create a recession in places that have become heavier oil producers ie Russia, United States. NZ produces oil but I'm not sure to what extent. And...........so it goes Don't buy a harness for Bugs quite yet.


----------



## ellen hays

This could be a bad thing because it will cause the countries that are becoming oil producers to back down from exploration and production because of it costing more to drill than what they can get for the product. Therefore, the OPEC countries which many are anti west will regain their control over oil distribution. I would rather pay higher prices than buy from someone who hates me because I am an infidel in their eyes. I am probably going to get in trouble for this. Will find a safe ledge somewhere where the rocks and sticks people are throwing won't hit me.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stan
> 
> Maybe lower fuel prices will offset the fall the NZ $, because OPEC is possibly going into a price war situation. The Saudis will probably ramp up production and create an environment for an oil glut. Supply and demand usually dictates lower fuel and gas prices within this environment. However, contrarians predict this situation could create a recession in places that have become heavier oil producers ie Russia, United States. NZ produces oil but I'm not sure to what extent. And...........so it goes Don't buy a harness for Bugs quite yet.


As you guys go into winter and start using diesel as a heating fuel Our price goes up. So don't turn on the fires this winter, get a blanket and generate your own heat in front of the TV.

New Zealand is the rip off capital the gap between the rich and the middle class is huge and we have a fair number of very rich people. Not to deny those that put it all on the line in business but they could share the wealth a little more. Minimum wage is bread line stuff. Rent is $350 plus a week. diesel and gas through the roof and food is unreal in price and to add insult to injury they are selling us Australian beef. Its all tied into the export market. 

You can buy NZ meat in the USA, England, and Australia cheeper than I can. Milk is the same. And chicken, when its cooking water flows out They inject the thing with water and we pay for that. Starts of as a size 14 and ends up a size 12 after cooking. And, on one occasion when I took it out of the oven we fought over it. What was supposed to feed 4 had reverted back to being an egg.:shock: Talk about shrinkage, a cold day has nothing on our chickens. Did I really say that.:shock::lol:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stanley
> 
> Prilled versus pelletized. Could that just be a reference difference between the two continents? I will definitely keep this in mind for the spring. Thanx


To me pelletized is a uniform size.
Prilled is not uniform ranging in size from a large pin head to pea size and everything in between. The reasoning behind it is the small size gives immediate lime and the larger is slow release. And also when I spread it next door don't get half of it as they would in dust form.

I checked the PH of the soil yesterday. Where the grass is growing Horse poo area, the grass is long and the PH was 6.9m to 7.2.

Where the weeds are it is acidic. Down to 6,1 to 6.5. My aim is to raise it to an average of 6.8 to 7. When we were growing hydroponically we kept the PH at 6.8 that released all nutrients. So next week its another smaller application of lime with fert mixed in.

As for Bugs while I was on the quad towing the spreader he was running and bucking like a mad thing. Acting scared. Then while I was filling up he would come and inspect what I was doing nose into every thing but when I threw the empty bags on the ground he would act scared horse eating white things and away he would go running from paddock to paddock bucking again. When I was cleaning up he was into everything. Even stood over me while I was collecting the horse eating white bags. As relaxed as could be. He is a goof, but he looks good when at full gallop.


----------



## Stan

Update on legal issues Still fighting but will win. I have put together an argument they can not ignore and have now brought a barrister on board just in case I need to get it into a high court. No double handling of legal representatives.

Mother in law. Not doing so well. SWMBO had to go down to Auckland this morning as the old lady was admitted into hospital. Sometimes it is better to let go than to fight on. Her mind is fluctuating through different worlds and her weight is down to 65 pounds and she complains of pain. 

Cheers all. The rain has stopped and the sun pokes its head out between the clouds now and again. The temp has gone up again so winter is drifting your way.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Sounds like NZ is an economical no win situation. Yesterday I just got wound up and ended up in a rant. Please overlook.

Thanx for clarifying the pellet vs prilled lime. That will be helpful when I put lime out. 

Sorry to hear about your MIL. 

Bugs is such a character. He sounds like he is as witty as his owner.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stanley
> 
> Sounds like NZ is an economical no win situation. Yesterday I just got wound up and ended up in a rant. Please overlook.
> 
> Thanx for clarifying the pellet vs prilled lime. That will be helpful when I put lime out.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MIL.
> 
> Bugs is such a character. He sounds like he is as witty as his owner.


 
No need to ask me to overlook. I am well practiced at that I've been married for years and years off and on.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Expected to be overwhelmed iwth posts, but most everyone must have been busy!!

We had a super time on our ATV tour! Great friends. They are so laid back and we laugh a lot.:lol: 10 of us rode.


We toured for 72 miles! Hit all the trails. The high was 45*F. 

This is the first year I really dressed well. i never got cold.

The sun would peek out here and there. It was beautiful, and the smell of autumn in the air just filled out lungs. Ahhh, just what I needed!

My mom joined us. She had fun. I do see differences in her demeanor every long trip I take with her. She gets herself worked up/anxious more now. I am contributing it to her age and her environment.

It makes me very unhappy to know she is so unhappy in her marriage. Although she does nothing to change it....but at 70, maybe she thinks she can't. :-( I am not sure if she has ever been happy in her life. Makes me very sad. :-(

Pictures. to come!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is 'us'.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Our favorite crossing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We were riding in the national forest. For this tour they open up some of the roads to ride on.

Someday I will ride JayJay in this forest.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Beautfiful stream along the route.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, that didn't take very long to catch up on. I guess everyone was out on the horses. I hope that is the reason for the slow posting weekend.

Stan, I pay $3.83 USD a gallon of Diesel this week and average 20mpg in my 02 dually with the 5.9l cummins, auto 2wd without a load. pulling the 3500 lb 2 horse trailer and one horse for an estimated total hauling weight of 4500lb averaged 16mpg. I have 3.55 gearing in the axle.

i will update from my weekend in next post.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, great photos and glad you were warm the whole trip this time.


This was a very busy weekend for me starting Friday at 1:30pm when I got rained out from work. Went home and finished throwing together a makeshift floor in the horse trailer then loading up booth supplies for Friday Fest. Got downtown and set up with 5 minutes to spare of the 5:30 deadline. 

The kids were able to sell enough to cover the $65 spot rental and $240 of profit in 3 and a half hours of sales. Got everything dismantled by 10:15 and unloaded at the church by 10:45, home around 11. 

Got up Saturday morning at 5:45 and headed for the barn to load up tack and Doc to head for Marianna, 50 miles away for the ACTHA event. Got there in plenty of time to let Amber get Doc settled with breakfast and a walk before rider briefing. I left her to ride with a couple a very capable ladies who loved talking with her and hearing her stories as well as seeing her determination to complete the obstacles. Made me VERY proud! I spent the day judging one obstacle on the trail course then pulled to co judge the arena obstacle so there was very little down time til after 4pm.

It was around 6 when we got to leave out for home to take Doc back to the farm,feed the boys and go home. Just so I could be back up Sunday to head back up there to judge an obstacle on the trail.

After all the riders were done it was time for clean up and take down. Breaking down all 58 panels used to make stalls with and clean up the mess some of the riders didn't clean up behind their horses. Took 10 of the panels back to friends house and put back up into his round pen.


Finally got home last night around 8:30. Showered, ate and slept!




Here are some pics to wake you back up from my boring story telling.











That last stall is the one Little Man jumped the gate on at the last event.
































































This is of the Wild West Show that was put on for us.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm strapped for time and trying to pop on to post little spidgets when I can. I will say it was a beautiful weather weekend for this event. Temps got down to mid to upper 40's Saturday night and mid 70's for highs Saturday and Sunday. I truly enjoyed myself for this one even as busy as I was at it.


Here is a poor video of the western show and not sure how much I missed. I wished I had mingled with the crowd from the side view for better sound and view.


----------



## Roadyy

And saving the best for last.

Here is are a couple of pics we got of Amber in her Arena course competition.



























Here is the original cast of the show with the Head of the Park Rangers.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! Roaddy, looks like great fun!!

Wish we had soething like that around here.


----------



## Roadyy

HTML:







NickerMaker71 said:


> Wow! Roaddy, looks like great fun!!
> 
> Wish we had something like that around here.



I see these coming up next month in MD. 

https://www.actha.us/aoc/1559/view
https://www.actha.us/aoc/1559/view

This one coming up in PA.

https://www.actha.us/ride/7213/view


Not sure how far you are brave enough to travel now that you have a way, but you can scroll around in there and see some around the northeast areas.

If the people at those events are anything like the ones I have met at these, you will be hooked. Even though it is competing for the 1st place everyone is eager to help the other riders with cheering, congratulations and critiques to help them improve. It is nothing like what I hear about the other types of horse shows and the under minding or sabotage to get the upper hand.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thank you! I will look into those!!


----------



## Eole

Rick, that looks like a fun event for sure, but lots of work for you.

NM, glad you had fun on your ATV trail ride. Those trails look awesome... for riding!  How did the puppy do in your absence? Picture of the stream is unreal, very beautiful.

HP, did you look at that trailer? How's the job, still good?

Ellen-Stan, my soil is acidic too. We add granular dolomitic lime every 2-3 years. The pH shock is less drastic and longer lasting, also add magnesium to the soil.

After the unusual heat wave, the cold caught up with us. Going to start our wood stove for the first time right now.

I have a weird condition called "empty stall syndrom". Does anyone have a cure? Since my canadian mare died, I keep finding creatures to fill the void. Horse, donkey, lama, goats, anything furry would do. DH says no, someone has to be reasonable...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I'm not ready for the cold.
Camping Commentary did not exist for the weekend.

Saturday: DW and I worked on a trail repair with the state park people.
Evening we met a friend for dinner and cruised on home.

Sunday: We cleaned bathrooms and helped on an Invitational Ride.
Kind of a work weekend at the organization.

Sunday morn was 37 degrees and we just decided to not take horses for a day ride.
They were very fresh Sunday morning I would have enjoyed riding.
Been used to 51 or 52 in the morning, what a dip in temps.

I have been working on the wood pile for two weeks.
There is about 4 cords cherry, ash, locust, and poplar.
I will not use all of it this winter, but I am ready.
Five more logs to split and finish setting the tarp over.

Burning will be going on all week, yard clean up.
Bats are everywhere right now, hundreds in the evenings.
Almost get hit every evening taking hay out.

NM: If you are going to travel we have an Oct 31st thru Nov 2nd ride.
No competitions just scheduled rides and plenty of food, $45 a person.
Traveling to near Frederick, MD might be a bit much distance?


----------



## Celeste

My refrigerator is fixed!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> My refrigerator is fixed!


That could be a shout out!


----------



## Celeste

I finally got my little Buddy to hold still for a picture by putting on her new coat that the kids bought her. She most likely held still because she was intimidated by being all dressed up, but I like to think that it is because she was so impressed with her glorious new coat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, is that doggie ever cute!!!

MR, if I ever get a truck so I can depend on me, myself and I....I will head your way! At least I tend to think I will!

Eole, there are nice trails where we ATV. That is where I met some really great horse friends. I've ridden wiht them up there, but not Jay. Someday. I guess that stream you spoke of is good for fishing too. So DH says. He trout fishes there.


----------



## Eole

Celeste, that is the cutest puppy ever. The first pic would melt anyone's heart.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Just a brief pop in - can't even imagine how many pages to read, but what I've seen, it looks like so many are enjoying various pursuits! 

Like Eole, the temps dipped to the 'it's going to snow any second' mode, and we too fired up the woodstove on Sat. for her 'first day for the next 7 months to come!' Many along the Lk Superior shore west of where I was recently hiking got quite a nice white covering! Can't wait for ours, but won't have to wait for long 

Got a good, brisk 3 mi trek in yesterday after a few days of very cold rain, and is always refreshing. Photos didn't come out well, however. Fri and Sat was raining buckets, and so cold! Oh, how those horses were visibly happy for clean, dry barns to walk into and munch their hay! Daily brushing brings out the natural oils, and not a drop gets to their skin 









Star and Laney in Sugar's barn, and Sugar is on the other side in the big barn just as content- When the weather's icky, it's amazing how happy they are when I switch things around for a change in the day. Big neck hugs from all girls


----------



## Northernstar

Sugar came to us last year suddenly, and we got the barn addition built just before the 1st snow... What a time it was! Star had a stone bruise/turned laminitis to be tended to twice daily right in the middle of it. Sooo glad we built the addition, even though the main barn has ample room for 3. The "Power Of The New Alpha Mare" claimed otherwise!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to see people have been out and about having fun!

Stan: We limed our pastures earlier in the year too.. sure made a noticeable difference on the hay yield. Our truck, a Dodge Cummins 6.7l diesel, gets 18mph left to its own devices and about 11mph hauling our 17,500lb horse trailer. Diesel prices have been around $4-4.10/gallon for a while here, though we were very pleased to get it for 3.92 over the weekend!

NM: the atv trip looks like it was a lot of fun. Hope you get back to that area to ride Jay in at some point.

Celeste: love the dog coat!

Things have been nuts for me. Last week at work was crazy, then DH and I were away at a ride this weekend with the boys. Did 75 miles in the gorgeous western NY mountains and had a blast despite the crazy weather (which included a temp swing of over 20 degrees overnight and even some sleet/hail!). Came home to find Gamer lame. Work was a zoo today and my 5 hour shift turned into an 11 hour one.. 

Eventually I will have pictures and video up from the ride weekend, but not likely until later in the week. Vet is coming tomorrow morning for Gamer, then right to work. Whee!


----------



## Northernstar

Past time for needed sleep, but I'll treat you first to a photo of Benjamin T. enjoying the warmth of the woodstove a few yrs. back when he was just a youngster


----------



## Northernstar

.....And what little rabbit doesn't enjoy Christmas?


----------



## Northernstar

He's a very big boy now at the age of 5, and is very much loved! Equines, and Lagomorphs.... Must share Little McPeeps next time 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar - I love the Bunny! I miss having a bunny around the house. Unfortunately, my dogs would love the bunny just a little too much...

Nicker - I'm glad you had a good weekend ATVing. It looks like a fun time!

Roadyy - it looks like you have a fantastic weekend as well! Awesome stuff!

Celeste - the puppy is adorable in her new coat. 

I got in a short ride this weekend with DD and DH. Sam is all healed up and back to work so we went for a walk in the neighbours field. We found a lovely groomed trail about 1 km or so long through the woods - beautiful! Unfortunately, I was still sick from the flu and didn't make it too far before I had to rest and turn back. It was worth it to get out even for a little while. This coming weekend is our Thanksgiving so it will be a long one. My daughter even has some extra time off! I hope to get in some riding and spend some time insulating the water troughs and preparing for winter.

Have a lovely evening everyone!


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Wow, that didn't take very long to catch up on. I guess everyone was out on the horses. I hope that is the reason for the slow posting weekend.
> 
> Stan, I pay $3.83 USD a gallon of Diesel this week and average 20mpg in my 02 dually with the 5.9l cummins, auto 2wd without a load. pulling the 3500 lb 2 horse trailer and one horse for an estimated total hauling weight of 4500lb averaged 16mpg. I have 3.55 gearing in the axle.
> 
> i will update from my weekend in next post.


That's a lot better than my Isuzu and I have to drive it. It relies on revs and the turbo for its power. 
Cant beat cubic inches

Perhaps I should do a transplant and put in a 327 chev It would have more power and probably be better on the fuel. I could get a Harley to get around on:shock: To buy a new truck would cost me north of $80-000


----------



## Stan

Northernstar said:


> View attachment 527305
> 
> 
> .....And what little rabbit doesn't enjoy Christmas?


Does it task a d--p outside or leave raisins all over the place:shock:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> My refrigerator is fixed!


Ice for the gin when's the party.

I picked up my guitar and started playing again. Its been a long time. One forgets but it will come back. Willie Nelson. Always on my mind, that song moistens the eyes. However, how I'm playing it tends to make one want to put on ear muffs.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Where do the mornings and nights go?:shock:

Wowsa, I feel like the days are passing me by! 

Last night I got a few hairs cut, tonight puppy school. I feel like I haven't been out to the barn in eons. Jay's going to punish me for sure!:lol: Maybe I'll try to slip out there between work and puppy school.

This coming weekend is QH Congress! :happydance: I'm really looking forward to it. THEN, Monday is Columbus Day, so I have a day off! Yippee!! I really could use a day where it's not total rushing from one thing to the next. :-( I don't know why I feel like my life is so minute to minute. :evil: I don't like it. Needs to slow down. Maybe I'm getting too old for this teaching stuff. 

The full moon is out.....they were crazy yesterday. I'm too old for this. :-x:lol:

Gotta run. Have a great day all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's to hoping my day is better than yesterday!:shock:

Full moon!

I NEED some horse time!!!:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, when you are done with QH Congress you need to look at going to *Road to the Horse* in Lexington,Ky. I think you would truly enjoy that as much or more than QHC. This year each trainer is having to start 2 horses at the same time instead of one.

I have been trying my best to put back for it, but I don't think I will make it this time.




Stan, can you re gear the axles to lower gears for better pulling? Yes it will lower your fuel mileage, but would have a tremendous difference in towing ability.


NS, beautiful winter horse pics. Love the dinner rabbit.

Eole, hope things work out for a fur hugger and DH forgives.lol


Celeste, glad the refer is making cube again. Hope the dog is enjoying the wrap.

MR, sorry you didn't get any riding in. I am planning on riding my wife's horse this evening and Thursday evening during my daughter's riding lesson to get him back to where he used to be. 

I bought 5 cases of these yesterday. Got plans for them and will show you as they come along.


----------



## SueC

Hello, busy busy! :wave:

Only real news here is that my father is celebrating his 76th later this month and he just drove his rescue mare Dezba in a mare's mile race at his local paceway, scoring a narrow second place over far more favoured competition. This is her second placing out of three starts this season - a win really doesn't look far away for this little sit-and-sprint specialist. But, it's already a big win that a horse that nearly made dog food has now earnt over $11,000 in placings while keeping a senior citizen very active!

Easy to spot with the pink jacket and black horseshoes, and this one's a super race to watch, with a very tight finish.

http://media.harness.org.au/wa/PAC06101409.mp4

If that won't open for you, choose your video option from this link (Race 3):

Race Results -PINJARRAÂ*Â*6 October 2014- Australian Harness Racing

He tells me his chainsawed hand is now two thirds healed...


----------



## Roadyy

Heya Sue. Very good to hear your dad's hand is healing so well. I will look at the video when I get home and on a pc that doesn't have a blocker on it for video sites.lol


----------



## SueC

Hello Ellen!  I see you!  How's horse shopping?


----------



## SueC

Roadyy, who's that guy with the hat and beard a few pages back, who looks like he's off the cast of _Alice in Wonderland_?


----------



## Roadyy

He was the undertaker in the Wild West Show put on at the ACTHA event this weekend.


----------



## SueC

I know ambulances attend race meetings in case of mishaps, but didn't know undertakers attend Western shows...is it a high risk discipline? ;-)


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> I know ambulances attend race meetings in case of mishaps, but didn't know undertakers attend Western shows...is it a high risk discipline? ;-)


They thought I was bringing my horse................


----------



## Blue

:rofl:

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, when you are done with QH Congress you need to look at going to *Road to the Horse* in Lexington,Ky. I think you would truly enjoy that as much or more than QHC. This year each trainer is having to start 2 horses at the same time instead of one.
> 
> I have been trying my best to put back for it, but I don't think I will make it this time.


Roaddy, funny you should mention that!! I was reading through a Western Horseman this weekend at camp and told mom that needs to be our next stop!:thumbsup:

It's in March right? Give me something to look forward to during that LONG winter!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

ooo, Roaddy, I have been browsing the RTH while eating lunch. OH MY! I think I will need to save my personal days for that!!!!

I want to GO!


----------



## Roadyy

I was pretty sure you would be intrigued. Your welcome. Several of the people I know from the rides and the guy I was renting my horse pasture from keeps bringing it up to me to join them there next year. March 26-29th,2015 IIRC.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> Hello Ellen!  I see you!  How's horse shopping?


SueC

Left my computer before you posted. Sorry I missed ya 

Horse shopping is slow. I am trying to be patient and wise. Don't want to make a huge mistake that I will regret. 

Have a good day and God bless.


----------



## RegularJoe

SueC said:


> Easy to spot with the pink jacket and black horseshoes, and this one's a super race to watch, with a very tight finish.
> 
> http://media.harness.org.au/wa/PAC06101409.mp4
> ...
> 
> He tells me his chainsawed hand is now two thirds healed...


That sure was a super race to watch! I'll try not to raise the bar and expect a win when that hand is fully healed. 

Either way I love watching these things. Seeing guys like your dad is a reminder that those of us a generation behind him still have an awful lot of good years left.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We completed puppy kindergarten this evening!


----------



## RegularJoe

NickerMaker71 said:


> We completed puppy kindergarten this evening!


Congrats! 

And I swear for a moment I could hear Pomp and Circumstance playing.


----------



## Stan

Rick the truck has a 5 speed transmission with reduction but the reduction is to low. Changing the gears in the diff would improve the pull but not worth the cost. I can buy an old v8 ford for small dollars and may be use it just for towing and according to SWMBO a ten speed bike for me to get to work. I pointed out the effort would finish me off. She just smiled.:-x

Last Isuzu was a manual and that I think is part of the problem, to much power being lost with the auto also its 4x4 on demand so it never free wheels in the front another factor to consider in the fuel issue and it also dawned on me as the float had been sitting for months I now wonder if the brakes were binding. I'll check the breaks in the weekend.

Picked up the guitar again today and started to play and sing, always on my mind in D. can't sing it in D, C did not work nor did E,F,G, I think I'll have to invent a key just for my voice. its something to do with the rough passage out and the fact I can't sing.

I work in an office full of women and this week is safety awareness week. Well one of the bright sparks mentioned we should all list our illnesses so in the case of an emergency we would know what to do for each other. That's well and good for those with allergies and their medication would be stored in the first aid station, but for me it was the pump. 

So if I have a heart attack, and before they administer the life giving spray, they have to ask this one question. That is, have I used that blue party pill because if I have the spray it will kill me and the over dose of medication does not bear thinking about. That started an uproar, I'm never going to live it down, I really copped some flak but I got the better of the roasting as we are mostly 40plus I commented as I was leaving, at least a night out with me was a sure thing.:lol::lol::lol: Providing the heart does not give out. 

Nickers you commented on getting to old for the teaching, Rubbish try being a PO and in the latter half of your 60s. Then add a full moon. We had a young man go into town on Saturday with two knives which he used on three members of the public. No life threatening injuries.

I'm glad you and the pup have passed basic training and I'd wager DH is pleased as well. Like all of us men, we invest a considerable amount of time and energy completing the house breaking process and house training of our loved ones .:twisted::lol: We also invest considerable amount of $ over time.

cheers all 
and ill re-read and see who else I can get.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Thanks Joe!

Stan, yep DH is pleased...too bad HE can't follow the puppy guidelines. He's close to failure.:wink:

We start round two of puppy school next week. Canine Good Citizen training.

I _think_ I have a free night tonight. That means....we are going to hook up the trailer and practice.....*loading!!!!*

So I figured I would load him up and let him eat his dinner in there. Do I shut the doors and let him eat, or do I let him eat with the door open (me in there of course) and then be done? Just grain or hay too?

My main objective of course to get him to reailize this metal box isn't a bad thing.

Thoughts? Comments? Ideas? We were going to practice tonight and tomorrow.

Friday I was asked to go to a conference. The super asked me to go...so I couldn't say no....although it's not what I would choose to attend...._but_ then again, it's a day away from the building.:lol: Something different.

I guess this conference is designed for 'administrators'....so the lady that is going with me decided we would deem ourselves 'admin' for the day. I said i didn't want to be a principal, so i will play the role of curriculum director. :lol::lol: I was happy to oblige. 

You see....according to her.....admin have very little worries. They go and eat bagels and chit-chat, play on laptops and tablets....:wink: Can't wait to see how the 'other' half work. LOL

OK, I'm just rambling now.....here's to a little horse time tonight!:thumbsup:

Sue, great video! 

Later gators.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: Great to see you looking so happy with your new dog! 

*Ellen*: No worries! ;-)

*Celeste*: Are you applying cooling compresses to your horse's ears after burning them? ;-)


----------



## SueC

RegularJoe said:


> That sure was a super race to watch! I'll try not to raise the bar and expect a win when that hand is fully healed.
> 
> Either way I love watching these things. Seeing guys like your dad is a reminder that those of us a generation behind him still have an awful lot of good years left.


Yeah, statistically that's the case. I'll let Dad know he is serving as an encouraging example! ;-)

Noone in our family has lived past 80, and with both my parents at age 75, I am getting a bit squirmy for them... 

We do have a friend who turned 100 last year, and who says the secret is to never stop being active physically and mentally. She lived independently till age 99 and now, at 101, is still in her own home, with care these days. She used to be a maths teacher, was kicked out of teaching upon marriage, and re-trained as a dentist (one of the first two in her region), opening her own practice. She also saved my life when I was three and some silly emergency department medicos misdiagnosed pneumonia for appendicitis and wanted to remove my appendix. My parents took me home. It was the middle of the night. Marjorie was our neighbour and came to see what the problem was, and saw me, and administered antibiotics which the next doctor who saw me said saved my life...

Would be great if Dad had a win, it's been a while, and in the heyday of his enterprise, he had regular wins. So I'm wishing him all the best. His mare is still improving, he's now doing interval training, which he did with all our best horses after they were otherwise appropriately conditioned. This kicked in in this particular race, as it for the first time enabled Dezba to sprint strongly at the start _and_ the finish of the race. Before it was one or the other, mostly...


----------



## Roadyy

I am here the to admit to being unseated for the first time ever. Yep, my old horse which is now my wife's horse left me seatless yesterday. 

He has become very barn and buddy sour so I want to get rid of it. I took time to get some ground work in prior to mounting and then rode out a piece on the trail til the deer flies converged on us. Came back out and up to the barn then back out to the gate to the road. Crossed the road and went a piece down the neighborhood across the street then back to the pasture. Started working trotting and he got into the most beautiful rocking chair trot. Like one of those dressage horses that keep head low and lope the front feet slowly. It was amazing then he stumbled on the front left as he was stepping down and sent me forward. At my most forward position he leaped up, back and to the right leaving nothing under me but the ground 4 feet away. I think he did it on purpose as I felt his rump come up quicker than his front. He set me up for a dismount,,,that little scoundral!!!

I got back up and walked over to him about 40 feet away and looking at me with that "Stupid Human" look on his face. Got back on and commenced to tight circles, fast backing, trot forward, stop fast backing and figure eight trots. After 10 minutes of that he was all about agreeing with me again. Went back out to the trail head, back to the gate, back to the barn then half way back to the driveway before dismounting and walking back to end the day.


I will get another ride on him tomorrow night during DD's riding lesson. See if he chooses to remember how to dump me or how to ride with me. lol


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone. I've been checking in a lot, just keeping an eye on things. It's been a pretty busy few days. My son and his fiancee will be staying with us for a little bit. He got his old job back in northern az. They were working and living in southern az. Rather than spend 6 hours a day driving, they'll be staying here until they get the money together to find a place up north. So that's a whole bunch of moving, packing, organizing and re-organizing. Then the drywall repair guy started work this week on some water damage we had and I wanted him to do some small repairs over the rest of the house. There's more furniture moving. I tried to get some study time in with these text books that were loaned to me for my job, but really not feeling very well the last couple days. Haven't ridden in over a week and feeling the withdrawals from that.

But, I work today and the drywall guy should be done tomorrow, so maybe things can be calmed down a little by the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

I have been looking at horse classifieds so much, I have them memorized. I guess with winter coming on maybe just browsing and waiting til spring would be a wise move. But, then prices may be lower during winter. Will "play it by ear" and see. I miss having an equine around:-(

Sue I am so impressed by your 101 yrs young friend. What a gal and so much spunk. Truly an inspiration. I am so glad your father's hand is better. He is also inspiring. 

NM Congrats on the ABC Puppy school diploma. Piper is becoming a very stunning young lady. I am looking forward to hearing about her progression thru her educational endeavors. Hope the trailer lessons go well with Jay. You are such a good teacher in so many areas.

Rick I hate hearing about your abrupt contact with the ground. You sure did handle it well. I will use your counter techniques for your horses behavior when I find one and encounter disciplinary problems. I assure you that the next horse will be a foot closer to the ground than Red. My biggest mistake with him was getting off and giving in to him. That really did start a downward spiral in our partnership. 

Stan Interesting about the guy going nuts with a knife during the full moon. Many people laugh the moon's influence on behavior, but I have heard that criminal activity increases exponentially during a full moon. I guess it is the increased gravitational pull. Probably affects the levels of brain chemicals affecting moods. Farmers even try to plant during this time because it draws moisture to the ground surface.

RJ I heard the same music playing when I looked at Piper with her diploma:lol:

I have rambled enough. Will give you a break. I hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep you


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Well, it looks like the loading lesson may be posted-poned until tomorrow, but hey....that just gives me more time to RIDE!!:thumbsup:

The sun is shining out there a wee bit, and the temp reads 54*. Yeah, that will do!

Roaddy, you knew it had to happen sometime in your life!:wink: Glad you are OK. Ridem' cowboy!

Thank you Ellen. Pipes is turning out to be a really nice dog.

Just for giggles I looked up the whole full moon thing...according to 'science' it's a farse.....but according to my expereinces....full moon makes people crazy! LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## Roadyy

Its more then wanting to act crazy because of all the camp fire stories of crazies coming out on a full moon that they heard growing up. They want to live out the crazy action on a full moon so they can blame it on the moon. lol


I sent my mother a text saying I fell off DW's horse and broke my pride and sprained my confidence. lol


----------



## Roadyy

She text back saying she was glad it wasn't anything important that got hurt. lmbo Gotta love mom.


----------



## Blue

It's been my experience that living creatures can get a little "crazy" on the full moon, but get downright mean on the new moon. I'd rather have the full moon.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I agree. I've seen horses do an about face when a new moon is in phase or a strong front is moving in. There are a lot of forces at work that can proven by mathematical formulation ie physics as gravity or barometric pressure. Some seem to be more affected than others. I guess it depends on the individual.


----------



## Happy Place

That moon was magnificent early this morning!!! The kids definitely were acting full moonish. :lol: 

I found out today that I was nominated for staff recognition. Any one can nominate a staff member to be recognized for their hard work, kindness, etc. It's a weekly thing we do at our Friday meetings. I found out today because they warn you a day in advance that they are going to take your picture LOL.

I also found out that the person I am covering for is coming back to work next week. The Asst. superintendent came in to tell me. They are keeping me on for about a week so there is a smooth transition. I've got a lot of irons in the fire and they want to make sure that she is up to speed and can handle it all. My principal said he wants to find a way to keep me but hasn't found a way yet. He thinks she won't stay in the position and he will be able to hire me back. I sure hope so. I have really felt at home there and it is as close as I have ever been to a dream job. If all else fails, I will apply to be a substitute teacher there. I probably won't miss a day of work, but it's not much money and when the kids are out on break, I'm not earning. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Roaddy- I wish you had a video of that fall. It was probably very comical, err I mean educational, yeah, that's it, educational! :lol::lol:

Ellen- Hope you find a sweet horse that is just right for you. It's a good time to shop with winter coming. Around here, the price drops in the winter because they can't afford to feed them. Good luck!

NM- I am jealous that you are going to Congress. I want to go so badly! I am going to an Expo in November to see Julie Goodnight. Should be interesting.

Good night all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi all :wave:

DD and I went to an organized trail ride this past weekend. Din't turn out exactly as planned, but what ever does?? 

It was a lot colder than it has been, plus we hadn't ridden in a month, so Chivas and Dreamer were fired up and quite the handful. I didn't get much of a ride in, but DD was able to complete both rides and brought home a 1st and 3rd place!! :clap: I was very proud of her for managing to ride without my help and guidance, esp since her 23yr old mount was doing a great imitation of a 3yr old!! 

I did manage to have some good chats with some of the over 40 crowd, and had a fun time inspecting trailers...I dream of a real tack room, but just not willing to give up my easy-to-pull and handle Brender-up. :wink:

NM71: loved the pics of your ATV ride, that river pic is fabulous! Congrats to you and Piper on the graduation! She is really getting big. 

Ellen: take your time to find just the right horse, you will know when it is right. Your deck work has inspired me to try to spiff mine up. Must just find the time...

Eole: Good luck combating that empty stall syndrome...I have the same problem, but I try to remind myself that my Appendix gelding, leased out until December, might come back. *must try to resist buying another horse or cute mule* My usual problem is too many horses for available stalls :lol:

Roadyy: Congrats to Amber and Doc, they are looking fabulous. Sorry about your unplanned dismount, but I think you were overdue! Remember "pride goeth before the fall" lol

Celeste: Buddy is adorable! He looks like a little kid having to hold still to be bundled up before playing outside. What a cutie! 

PH13: Jeez that is a heavy horsetrailer! I didn't realize they weigh that much. Sure hope Gamer's lameness is something minor. Looking forward as always to see pics n hopefully a video of your ride. 

NS: OMG what a beautiful rabbit! Plus he looks so big! What breed is he? Is he litter box trained? I had a couple that were, and it amazes me how smart and sweet bunnies are. I miss mine, but just too many furry critters in the house right now to bring in a new bunny. 

Koolio: So glad to hear Sam is fully recovered. Looking forward to some pictures of him. 

Stan: good luck on your quest to save some $$ on fuel and your case. You are a wonderful story teller, keep 'em coming. Loved the blue pill story :rofl:

Sue: OMG that was an exciting race!! Congrats to your dad and his fabulous mare, gotta love a man that drives in pink 'n black!! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> That moon was magnificent early this morning!!! The kids definitely were acting full moonish. :lol:
> 
> I found out today that I was nominated for staff recognition. Any one can nominate a staff member to be recognized for their hard work, kindness, etc. It's a weekly thing we do at our Friday meetings. I found out today because they warn you a day in advance that they are going to take your picture LOL.
> 
> I also found out that the person I am covering for is coming back to work next week. The Asst. superintendent came in to tell me. They are keeping me on for about a week so there is a smooth transition. I've got a lot of irons in the fire and they want to make sure that she is up to speed and can handle it all. My principal said he wants to find a way to keep me but hasn't found a way yet. He thinks she won't stay in the position and he will be able to hire me back. I sure hope so. I have really felt at home there and it is as close as I have ever been to a dream job. If all else fails, I will apply to be a substitute teacher there. I probably won't miss a day of work, but it's not much money and when the kids are out on break, I'm not earning. Keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> Roaddy- I wish you had a video of that fall. It was probably very comical, err I mean educational, yeah, that's it, educational! :lol::lol:
> 
> Ellen- Hope you find a sweet horse that is just right for you. It's a good time to shop with winter coming. Around here, the price drops in the winter because they can't afford to feed them. Good luck!
> 
> NM- I am jealous that you are going to Congress. I want to go so badly! I am going to an Expo in November to see Julie Goodnight. Should be interesting.
> 
> Good night all!


Fingers and toes crossed, HP! Awesome news that you can sub there if all else fails...Clearly they value you tremendously!


----------



## Northernstar

AnitaAnne said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> DD and I went to an organized trail ride this past weekend. Din't turn out exactly as planned, but what ever does??
> 
> It was a lot colder than it has been, plus we hadn't ridden in a month, so Chivas and Dreamer were fired up and quite the handful. I didn't get much of a ride in, but DD was able to complete both rides and brought home a 1st and 3rd place!! :clap: I was very proud of her for managing to ride without my help and guidance, esp since her 23yr old mount was doing a great imitation of a 3yr old!!
> 
> I did manage to have some good chats with some of the over 40 crowd, and had a fun time inspecting trailers...I dream of a real tack room, but just not willing to give up my easy-to-pull and handle Brender-up. :wink:
> 
> NM71: loved the pics of your ATV ride, that river pic is fabulous! Congrats to you and Piper on the graduation! She is really getting big.
> 
> Ellen: take your time to find just the right horse, you will know when it is right. Your deck work has inspired me to try to spiff mine up. Must just find the time...
> 
> Eole: Good luck combating that empty stall syndrome...I have the same problem, but I try to remind myself that my Appendix gelding, leased out until December, might come back. *must try to resist buying another horse or cute mule* My usual problem is too many horses for available stalls :lol:
> 
> Roadyy: Congrats to Amber and Doc, they are looking fabulous. Sorry about your unplanned dismount, but I think you were overdue! Remember "pride goeth before the fall" lol
> 
> Celeste: Buddy is adorable! He looks like a little kid having to hold still to be bundled up before playing outside. What a cutie!
> 
> PH13: Jeez that is a heavy horsetrailer! I didn't realize they weigh that much. Sure hope Gamer's lameness is something minor. Looking forward as always to see pics n hopefully a video of your ride.
> 
> NS: OMG what a beautiful rabbit! Plus he looks so big! What breed is he? Is he litter box trained? I had a couple that were, and it amazes me how smart and sweet bunnies are. I miss mine, but just too many furry critters in the house right now to bring in a new bunny.
> 
> Koolio: So glad to hear Sam is fully recovered. Looking forward to some pictures of him.
> 
> Stan: good luck on your quest to save some $$ on fuel and your case. You are a wonderful story teller, keep 'em coming. Loved the blue pill story :rofl:
> 
> Sue: OMG that was an exciting race!! Congrats to your dad and his fabulous mare, gotta love a man that drives in pink 'n black!!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!


 Thank you, and yes, he's a very big boy! He's 1/2 Flemish Giant (mother), but I never knew the paternal breed (bought him from a small hobby farm)...imagine his size if _both_ parents were FG's! haha. He has a large rabbit cage w/litter box kept fresh with pine shavings. He's allowed to run around for spaces of time only under full supervision


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> I'm not ready for the cold.
> Camping Commentary did not exist for the weekend.
> 
> Saturday: DW and I worked on a trail repair with the state park people.
> Evening we met a friend for dinner and cruised on home.
> 
> Sunday: We cleaned bathrooms and helped on an Invitational Ride.
> Kind of a work weekend at the organization.
> 
> Sunday morn was 37 degrees and we just decided to not take horses for a day ride.
> They were very fresh Sunday morning I would have enjoyed riding.
> Been used to 51 or 52 in the morning, what a dip in temps.
> 
> I have been working on the wood pile for two weeks.
> There is about 4 cords cherry, ash, locust, and poplar.
> I will not use all of it this winter, but I am ready.
> Five more logs to split and finish setting the tarp over.
> 
> Burning will be going on all week, yard clean up.
> Bats are everywhere right now, hundreds in the evenings.
> Almost get hit every evening taking hay out.
> 
> NM: If you are going to travel we have an Oct 31st thru Nov 2nd ride.
> No competitions just scheduled rides and plenty of food, $45 a person.
> Traveling to near Frederick, MD might be a bit much distance?


Cold is relative. Maybe SueC's Tardis could pick you up with any leftover wood and you could enjoy snow laden campfires with Koolio, Eole, then DH and I here at 'the lodge'! You'd go home with such tales of the frozen North that ppl in MD would think you've 'lost it' haha


----------



## Happy Place

opps keyboard mishap.


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar said:


> Cold is relative. Maybe SueC's Tardis could pick you up with any leftover wood and you could enjoy snow laden campfires with Koolio, Eole, then DH and I here at 'the lodge'! You'd go home with such tales of the frozen North that ppl in MD would think you've 'lost it' haha


Ha! We haven't had any SERIOUS cool down yet. Heck, the only reason we turned the furnace on at all was that I was feeling under the weather. Supposed to get down to 35 tomorrow night. Woo Hoo bring it!

Oh, that trailer we were thinking of had a nasty rusted frame, so no go!


----------



## Koolio

Wow! So much going on around here!

Congrats to Piper for passing puppy school! Nickers is looking forward to an exciting admin conference and learning how "the other side" lives.

I was sorry to read about Roadyy's "unscheduled dismount". 

Glad you are getting in some family time Blue.

HappyPlace, it must feel wonderful to be so appreciated. It sends like this school is a great fit for you. I hope you find more great things in the near future.

Stan - you crack me up...

Eole and Ellen, I hope you both manage to fill your stables.

NorthernStar - it sounds like you are looking forward to the cold. Not me... I think I'd rather Sue used her Tardis to take us all "down under" rather than bring MR up here to experience the joys of winter. 

I saw a beautiful big bull moose today. In amazes me how graceful they are with their giant racks!

I think I am almost over this flu and finally feel better. Just in time for the long Thanksgiving weekend. Harvest is over up here already and so we celebrate Thanksgiving much earlier. There is a trail ride through a bird sanctuary scheduled for Saturday that I hope to take Sam to. He is feeling so much better and is back to his cheeky old self. It's time to put him back to work.

Like Nicker, I am also wondering if I am getting too old for teaching. Recently, I've had some pretty challenging assignments that have worn me out. My passion is also for curriculum development, as is my skill. A job posting at the Department of Education for a secondment to curriculum development came up a couple of weeks ago and I applied. The competition just closed yesterday, and I got a call already today to schedule an interview for next week! I've applied for a couple of positions that were similar, but just not quite the right fit to my background. This one is a great fit and I think I would love it. I am really hoping it works out, but also know there are many talented teachers across the province who might also have applied. So, I'm trying to be positive and hoping for the best. It is time for a positive change in my work life.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, Oh, I hope this curriculum job works out fo ryou! Do you have a curriculum background? I've thought about getting a second Master's in it....I don't know, I hav a sick mind and love working with curriuculum and developing ideas......it's a sick, sick mind. :wink: LOL

For me...I am so sick of all the 'hoop' jumping this state is piling on us. When am I supposed to teach? It doesn't help that they keep moving me aorund to different grades either.:-( I can't get 'good' at one. 

I was strong in 5th, but moved myself b/c I couldn't work with the jerk that taught with me. Now...he's moved to another grade.:evil: I could move back there next year I bet....but I just don't know if I have it in me.

On to horses....spent some nice quality time with my buddies last night. Brushed and ground work. Mom had the trailer out of it's spot, but not hooked up to anything, so I just opened it up, had Jay nonchalantly walk up to it. I sat on the edge and played on my phone for a while as he stood over me. Very low key. Did that a couple times. No pulling or pressure....just hey, here's the back of the trailer thing.

As I was doing some groundwork, I noticed the fence was askew. Here it appears 'someone' had tried to get grass from the other side of the fence and got their hoof stuck in one of the small panels. Looks like they pawed the ground a while, and somehow got themselves out. I suspect Jay....he is the level headed guy who could find his way out.

SO happy they are both OK. Not a knick on either of them. That is the first thing I look for when I arrive each night.

Wish we didn't have that type of fencing....but I'm 'borrowing' pasture field off my mother, and it's designed for goats....so I can't say much. I do believe I have it fixed.

Hoping i get a ride in tonight. Last night was way too windy, plus,I just felt i needed some 'time' to play and do the basics. 

One more day with kiddos for me....then I get to play 'admin'. LOL Sat. and Sun are Congress....and Monday, Columbus Day! OH how I love that explorere! :lol::lol::lol:

HP, I'd be happy to meet you in Columbus! We could chat over a funnel cake and shop til we drop!:wink: (I need to start my list!!!!)

Guess what I am hoping to get there??? ******! I believe it was Congress where there was a booth where a gentleman made custom ******. I have been dreaming of those since last trip. If he's there....I'm going for it!!:thumbsup: (this is why I don't have children. :wink::lol::lol::lol

OK, better start my day!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

hey Nickers how did the trailer work go with Jay.

once you have him in, it is then a matter of getting the horse to look on the trailer as a safe place. Did you try just keeping him in for an hour or so that way he has to accept it as being normal and build on that. As you know Bugs plays up now and again but most of his problem is he thinks he is the boss. Once I correct that he gets in the float, and all is o/k for a while, then I wait for the next time he feels his oats. However as he gets a little age on him and more frequent outings I expect him to become calmer and stop playing the goof.

Rick great way of describing a dismount.

Cheers all, its coming up to Friday I'm looking forward to the weekend. I missed hump day, it passed without any significant event to mark it as memorable.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

HP, Glad they are willing to let you roll over into substitute until the other person decides you have created too much work for them to stay so you can move back into that position.


Koolio, glad Sam is doing so well and hope the upcoming ride with him is amazing. Good luck on the position you put in for since it is what your back ground is built to do.

MR, hope you get some riding in this weekend.

Eole, hope you find the right friend to fill that empty stall in your life.


Ellen, the others are right about winter being the best time for the best price. I know here we just had the Bonifay Rodeo a couple of counties up and it always draws a lot of sudden horse buyers to attend it. After the rodeo you see another huge list of horses on the market cheap. I have seen several nice looking ones for under a grand.

Stan, too many of those blue pills with a surge of juice could turn you into Poppa Smurf.


MN17, hope the trailer work continues with a successful result. Piper is looking great.


Celeste, that is a cute dog.


NS, DD's little black rabbits dug out of their fenced area out back and it took us 45 minutes, couple dozen briar scratches and a pocket full of patience to finally catch them both. Then heard DW wasn't paying attention and left an opening for one of them to bolt by and get out again. It is not going far as it has been staying in the thin thicket of trees and shrubs between the pool and my shop. I am leaving it to it's keepers to get it this time.


Amber's coach has a black welsh pony she is looking to sell and I am seriously considering it for the grandsons and Jesa. He needs some work as he is really shy so I am planning to go out there to work him a bit to see just how much work he will need.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can I also say...as I know you will all agree....there is something to say about 'horse time'. 

My schedule has been just crazy, and I TOOK the time last night just to 'be' with the horses.

I am in such a better frame of mind for it today. 

I still have a load on my plate....being gone tomorrow is a lot of work....but horses give me a sense of peace.

Good day all!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you are all doing good. Thank you for the advice on horse shopping. I do want to make a good solid choice. I would love to have one that I can climb on and ride off to the forest roads and trails. I can't help but believe that much of my emotional problems would ease off if I could be relaxed out in the forest on a horse. I miss riding so much. Just makes it seem like life is over not being able to. I know that sounds extreme, but that's the way it seems. I seem to be falling in that dark hole and no one around here seems to understand about the depression. They all think I am undesirable to be around. Well I guess I am. I am just staying to myself.

What irony, so much hay in the barn and no horse to eat it. I apologize for the gloom and doom, but I really need to vent. Send some prayers up when you can. I really understand the pain and hopelessness that drove Robin Williams to do what he did. I am really leaning on God these days, that's for sure. Don't plan on doing anything against His laws, but I sure wish I could feel better. Got a doc. apptmt. and will talk to him about changing meds. Yall I am sorry, but I just need to talk to yall right now.

As always, God bless and keep you all

Thanx


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, we love you.


----------



## Blue

Hang in there Ellen. You're right. Horses are therapeutic, but rushing into the "wrong" one isn't. You'll find the right one. In the meantime, we're here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So sorry you are feeling blue Ellen.

Hang in there...we are hear to listen.


----------



## RegularJoe

ellen hays said:


> ...will talk to him about changing meds.


Good to see that. 

In the meantime, laughter is the best medicine, so for your amusement I present: 

Yesterday's lunch (note - I work at home). 

Had a long-ish task to start and wanted a bite before digging in, so got up to have a bagel. Sliced finger in addition to bagel. Wad up paper towel to avoid bleeding all over everything. Went to hall closet to find a fingertip bandage. Hall closet is like one of those "exploding closets" in TV comedies. Touch one thing, something falls out elsewhere. Windex bottle falls out, knocks top off, creating windex pond in hallway. Abandon search for box of fingertip bandages, grab first aid kit and head to bathroom. Absentmindedly drop towel while rummaging through first aid kit, bleed all over bathroom. Apply normal bandaid and tape to hold it in place. Return to hallway, soak up Lake Windex. Return to bathroom and make futile attempt to reassemble top of windex bottle, which somehow disassembled itself in fall. Clean up bathroom. Return to kitchen to discover both bagel and knife were dropped in dirty sink when I cut myself. Tossed bagel, washed knife. Cut new bagel, carefully avoiding remaining undamaged fingers. Toasted bagel, added cream cheese. 

The bagel was delicious, but seemed hardly worth the effort somehow. 

PS: Actively reconsidering wisdom of putting myself in proximity with unpredictable half-ton animals.

PPS: After cooling down, was later able to successfully re-assemble windex sprayer. Yay me!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, glad you are leaning on your strength to get you through. I hope the doctor is able to adjust your meds to get you feeling better. 

RJ, that sounds so familiar as near something I have done before. Funny how that Domino effect works.

I have been running numbers to see what the costs would be for me to go to "Road to the Horse". If I were able to find 2 people to split the travel and boarding costs then my part would be about $650 without buying any extras to bring back. That is the cheapest I could come up with by having a camp delivered and setup at the campgrounds on site to keep from traveling back and forth to motel. That is also just for Thursday through Monday. I could drive up to Vine Grove,Ky Wednesday and stay with my sister Wednesday night then drive the last 1.5 hours to the park Thursday morning. 

Now to find 2 willing parties I am willing to be stuffed in a camper with 4 nights in a row. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi Ellen. I get really down when I don't ride too. It is tough. :hug:

Would you want me to bring you my little mare Sassy to borrow until you find a horse? She is very sweet and loves to be brushed. Only 14.1h but very pretty palomino. She is fine on her own, and has a good forward walk. She is 19 yrs old, and likes gentle, calm females best. 

My 18yr old daughter who just moved out was her rider for the past 5 yrs. 

I make her nervous cause I am a bit high strung lol.


----------



## corgi

Just popping in during a quick lunch break. 

Nicker...I can give you some insight on what it is like to be a school system central office administrator for a day. I spend most of my days "putting out fires" or sitting in meetings when I would rather be working on things that keep getting out on the back burner because I am putting out more fires. Uggggggggggggg!!!

Seriously, I hope you are able to enjoy the conference tomorrow.

Too much posted to respond to everyone but here are some:

Tj---are you doing ok? It is almost Horse Monday!!

Rick, glad you were not hurt in your unscheduled dismount.

Koolio- Good luck with the interview. If you get the job, will you be in a central office like I am?

HP- I am sorry she is coming back so soon BUT I am betting that you have made a good enough impression that you will be employed full time again very soon.

Celeste...totally adorable puppy!!!

RJ- your bagel story makes me feel as if we must be related!!! 

Ellen- We are always here for you. No need to apologize for having down times. I am glad you are going to the doc and hope new meds will help.

Stan and Sue- Happy Friday to you!!!!

Who posted the pictures of the bunny???? I can't remember now, but all I have to say is OMIGOODNESS!!! So adorable!

Isabella is still sound and healthier and happier than she has been since I got her. We were scheduled to do a Judged Pleasure/Trail Ride last Sunday. It would have been our 3rd. She does pretty well on the obstacles that are displays of "despooking"..like walking over a trap, or through a car wash type thing. One year we had to ride up to a post that had a raincoat on it. I had to put the reins in one hand and pull the coat off the post, put it on, and then take it off and hang it back up..all while mounted. She did not move a muscle. We scored a 10 on that one.

If we have to cross a bridge or put her feet in water, we always score very low. I have been working on that but I just think they will never be her favorite things to encounter. She's an old girl...

Anyway...I woke up early Sunday morning. The BO and I had packed my trailer the night before and she was going to pull it with her truck since hubby was off on a hunting trip. She texted me to tell me she had sprained her ankle and couldn't go but told me to take her truck to pull my trailer.

Uh oh! I don't know how to pull a trailer so I had to back out and we couldn't go. 

So..later that day, I used her truck and one of the trainers gave me a towing lesson. Now I won't have to miss out ever again.

This Saturday the barn is hosting our annual Saddle up for St. Jude Children's Hospital Fun Show. All proceeds from the show go to the charity. I am hoping the weather cooperates because Isabella is feeling so good right now that I think we could actually be competitive in some of the speed events. We always participate but very rarely win. It's all for fun anyway. We did win keyhole last year...and Simon Says because she was the only horse that cantered from a standstill. :shock:

We ran barrels and poles last night and it felt good. So, we shall see. They are calling for rain but the possibilities go up and down. Right now it is a "chance" of a thunderstorm. The BO will decide tomorrow whether to cancel. I hope we have it. I need a distraction.

It was a year ago tomorrow that my Dad suddenly died. Hard to believe it's been a year hasn't it? You all were very supportive during that time and during his illness a few months before. Just wanted to thank you for that again.

I will leave you with a picture of my wonderful parking job after I backed my trailer in after my lesson on Sunday! My trailer s the one on the far right! Good, huh?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy what are you planning to do at the Ride for the Horse? Watch or apply for a clinician spot? 

Picture of my Sassy:


----------



## Roadyy

Just found a studio apartment that rents for $185 a week and only 19 miles from the park where the show is. 

So for a cheap budget this trip can be done with 3 people for about $700 a piece allowing for about $200 in souvenirs to be bought. Even less if we bought food to store in the fridge to make sandwich meals a couple of the days. I based part of that expense on $40 a day for meals.


So who wants me to pick them up on my way? Sorry, you still have to split the costs as if leaving from my house no matter how close you are and have to be within a reasonable distance to the trip up there. I'm not driving 50 miles off course without extra compensation, monetary of course. Even then it has to be a reasonable distance worth offsetting the roadways used.

This could be a serious offer. You have until February to decide.lol


Anita: I would only spectate. I wouldn't want to embarrass all those big name folks with my simple techniques that gain the same results. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Corgi, good luck with the weather and hope you have a blast with the event. Great job on backing the trailer. 

Best advice I can give is turn the wheel slow and short for short trailers and long and fast for big trailers. Put your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel and turn it in the direction you want the trailer to go. Bottom of wheel to the right and the trailer turns to the right, bottom of wheel to left and the trailer turns to the left.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Things have been a bit hectic here, but I have been doing my best to read everyone's posts. In theory, I should have some time tomorrow morning to catch up.. meanwhile

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Good grief; been reading every day since got back online, but still too many & so much to properly respond to. On the top of my head, just now: Celeste, WAY cute doggie! She looks loved & happy. HP, sure hope you get to stay where you are somehow, that education place sounds really good. Reg Joe, we must be related (& I made this comment AFTER I saw Ladona's; guess we're ALL related!), thought only that kind of odd stuff happened to ME, lol! Kidding, this stuff happens to everyone, but loved this story of mishap...unpredictable half-ton animals: at least we know that they're unpredictable!

Ellen...dig yourself out & just go look at horses, touch them, just to keep in touch w/what you love...I did that, for ten years; I'd sit alongside a little road, just to watch horses in a field on my way home from work, among other things. You're "one" will come along to use that hay (perhaps that's why it's been Provided). It'll be okay, it'll be good. Shove a horse cookie (a real one, not the ground-cookie, jokester people) in your pocket for luck & stick your nose into that hay everyday just to smell it. It'll keep you going, it will.

Ladona & all, HorseMonday is almost here! I'm doing okay, just working my early days the past 3 days, getting back into that & catching up (changes still ongoing; old Chief & old assistant Chief officially leaving (again) on Oct 29. I think new chief/new assistant are chomping at their bits, for sure,

I don't know what this "new" HorseMonday will be like, will just text Janice soon that I will be a definite show-up & go from there.

Funny note: This little apartment is way cute (the way it's laid out, I actually have MORE room, go figure). Have a sink/vanity mirror etc in bathroom, but also have a 2nd of same in a "mid" room off of the kitchen (where I've set up my bookcases & "Bob" [& the mirror on the coat closet door, Celeste! Perfect place, as Bob & exercise ball can do wonderfully in that space). So, this 2nd sink/mirror thing (no cabinet, but nice lighting) i set up my "horsie" stuff: 2 windchimes, pictures, horse figurines/pony shoe/cards, nice bigger wooden figurine thing & my bandanas on the hand towel rack. Now...MR, in his big house, has a Horse Picture Wall; I now have a...don't know what to call it, but it's pretty & inspiring! Dang thing actually works.

2 more swing-ish shift work days, then hope to be rested & reinvigorated for Monday.

As for move-in, still need to invent one side of my bedroom for my art work-space, & my business/ofc stuff needs arranged (got enough out to deal w/bills etc...decorating came first, I guess!)

Will keep catching up, & will be posting Monday afternoon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

56 SECONDS.......

The time it took JayJay to load tonight!:shock:

No kidding...I started my timer on my phone when I started walking to the trailer. Once he took his first bite of dinner, I stopped it!:thumbsup:

He stopped for a mere second and then stepped right up! YEA!

Tomorrow night....dinner again and a bit longer with the doors shut.

i'll check in more in the morning. Need some shut eye.

have a good evening all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:
What an evening, I decided to get a new phone.
Traveled to BestBuy and 2.5 hours later we where done!

This will take some getting used too.
We all got new phones with a data plan.
My bill will remain about the same, so they claim at this time.

I will have to find an app for logging my riding now!
See this can be horse related and not off topic. 
They had a hard time moving all contacts to a new phone.

New gadget, had to share.

Night All.


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Wow! So much going on around here!
> 
> Congrats to Piper for passing puppy school! Nickers is looking forward to an exciting admin conference and learning how "the other side" lives.
> 
> I was sorry to read about Roadyy's "unscheduled dismount".
> 
> Glad you are getting in some family time Blue.
> 
> HappyPlace, it must feel wonderful to be so appreciated. It sends like this school is a great fit for you. I hope you find more great things in the near future.
> 
> Stan - you crack me up...
> 
> Eole and Ellen, I hope you both manage to fill your stables.
> 
> NorthernStar - it sounds like you are looking forward to the cold. Not me... I think I'd rather Sue used her Tardis to take us all "down under" rather than bring MR up here to experience the joys of winter.
> 
> I saw a beautiful big bull moose today. In amazes me how graceful they are with their giant racks!
> 
> I think I am almost over this flu and finally feel better. Just in time for the long Thanksgiving weekend. Harvest is over up here already and so we celebrate Thanksgiving much earlier. There is a trail ride through a bird sanctuary scheduled for Saturday that I hope to take Sam to. He is feeling so much better and is back to his cheeky old self. It's time to put him back to work.
> 
> Like Nicker, I am also wondering if I am getting too old for teaching. Recently, I've had some pretty challenging assignments that have worn me out. My passion is also for curriculum development, as is my skill. A job posting at the Department of Education for a secondment to curriculum development came up a couple of weeks ago and I applied. The competition just closed yesterday, and I got a call already today to schedule an interview for next week! I've applied for a couple of positions that were similar, but just not quite the right fit to my background. This one is a great fit and I think I would love it. I am really hoping it works out, but also know there are many talented teachers across the province who might also have applied. So, I'm trying to be positive and hoping for the best. It is time for a positive change in my work life.


A bull moose! The most magnificent of all ungulates.... lucky you! Yes, I enjoy winter (both DH and I love long winter treks even after having to be out in it for long periods daily!) Both DS's ski as well... for me, there's nothing more refreshing and invigorating, despite the challenge of keeping horses throughout the extremes. By golly, I swear my mares are happiest in cool temps as well! haha We're all wired differently, for sure. Hope you're able to work out these difficult career decisions...the very best of luck with that


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Ha! We haven't had any SERIOUS cool down yet. Heck, the only reason we turned the furnace on at all was that I was feeling under the weather. Supposed to get down to 35 tomorrow night. Woo Hoo bring it!
> 
> Oh, that trailer we were thinking of had a nasty rusted frame, so no go!


 HP, this may sound odd @ first, but immediately I thought of a zillion things you could prob put on lay away instead, in preparation for your soon to be horse! Up here, the only farm supply store that still has it is TSC, and boy, it saved my skin while preparing to bring Star home! Think horse fencing/stock tank/gates/buckets/hay racks/etc... In the meantime, while said products are in waiting, I would seriously stay in contact (you may be already) with the BO where you were volunteering, in the event someone needs to find a new home for their horse. Just a few thoughts, and not far from doable! 

20's up here again tonight, btw- I see you're coming into some cooler temps now!


----------



## Northernstar

Here's a cute photo taken today of Little McPeeps as promised- he's a yr old now, so a big boy at 1.5 lbs! He'll grow no larger.... This is dedicated to sweet Auntie Ellen 









Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## AnitaAnne

It has been a bad day today. My female boxer, Tasha, who has never had a problem, today had a Grand Mal seizure. It happened right before noon, and I talked to the vet right as it was over and she was trying to get up. 

I brought her in asap when Vet was done (with his appointment) @ 145pm. Blood work all normal, and acording to vet better than expected in a 10 yr old Boxer. Don't have results from the Lymes test (done at my request).

She has a tear on her right eye and swollen right lip with cut area inside mouth, also on right. That's the side she went down on. 

I am not sure how long the seizure lasted because I didn't get up imediately to see what the noise was. I thought two of the dogs were playing, but when it didn't stop with a call-out to quit, I went into the kitchen and found hTasha seizing with the rat terrier, Lily, whining and licking her. 

First I thought she may have gotten into something poisonous, but when it stopped and she was panting hard and finally stood up, I realized what it was. 

For about an hour afterward, she was acting rather confused and wasn't responding normally. She did drink a lot of water when offered. After about an hour she took a nap, then we were off to the vet. She looked real confused and hesitated getting into the car, highly unusual for her. 

Anyway, she has slowly been returning to normal, and I waited until later than normal to feed her, just in case. 

Well, I was about to head for bad, when suddenly out of a sound sleep she jumps up and is slipping and sliding on the hardwood floor, heading quickly for the kitchen. she collapsed onto her right side and I tried to help ease her down but it was too fast. She had another Grand Mal seizure for almost 2 minutes ending at 1015 pm. 

I placed a towel under her head once it was over and encouraged her gently to stay laying down. At 1027 she struggled to her feet and was able to stand with a little support. Again she was very thirsty and drank lots of water. 

Very scary stuff. We just returned Sunday night from 3 days in Florida and Tasha was almost constantly with me. I know for sure she did not have a seizure while we were there, but I am wondering if she was exposed to something that has attacked her nervous system, specifically the brain. 

I think she will need to be started on meds, even though the vet was not really recomending them earlier today. Two seizures in less than 12 hours is bad though, and I don't want further brain damage to occur if I can prevent it. 

But I am truely distraught that this had occured, because my other boxer has been in declining health for the past two years, and I don't think I could handle loosing them both. Tasha has never had any health problems at all, just been turning gray, so this is totally unexpected.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Just found a studio apartment that rents for $185 a week and only 19 miles from the park where the show is.
> 
> So for a cheap budget this trip can be done with 3 people for about $700 a piece allowing for about $200 in souvenirs to be bought. Even less if we bought food to store in the fridge to make sandwich meals a couple of the days. I based part of that expense on $40 a day for meals.
> 
> 
> So who wants me to pick them up on my way? Sorry, you still have to split the costs as if leaving from my house no matter how close you are and have to be within a reasonable distance to the trip up there. I'm not driving 50 miles off course without extra compensation, monetary of course. Even then it has to be a reasonable distance worth offsetting the roadways used.
> 
> This could be a serious offer. You have until February to decide.lol
> 
> 
> Anita: I would only spectate. I wouldn't want to embarrass all those big name folks with my simple techniques that gain the same results. lol


Can you swing by and pick me up


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, AnitaAnne, so sorry to hear about your Tasha.:-( We put our Maggie down Mother's Day weekend. It's so hard to watch them grow old and weak. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, sorry to hear about Tasha. I hope the worst is over for a long time to come. 

Stan, as long as you fly over here and are along I65 between Florida and Kentucky, I will gladly pick you up.


I had a board meeting last night so DW took DD to her riding lesson. I didn't have time to find out how it went as they were all in bed by the time I got home.

I'll be back out to ride Trusty again today as the farm is booked for a wedding tomorrow. The previous owner's SIL's son is getting married out there. They didn't think the place would be sold as quick as it was and had already sent out invitations with the farm theme and location. Everything about the wedding has been bought to match the farm. The new owners agreed to it so I'll be locking the boys up in the arena during the wedding party.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

STanley....no congrats!:-( Aren't you impressed with loading in under a minute? LOL:lol: The last time we loaded...which is when I rode with M, it took 1 1/2 and then 50 minutes to get back on to come home.....

Since Jay did load right up, I did get a nice ride in. Cool, 50s, which gave him some extra pep in his step.

Three new experiences last night. A giant semi truck came barreling down the road, someone drove past me, must have known me and decided to honk the horn:shock:.....Jay stood steady. I *jumped*, but he held steady.

The third was an Amish guy flying down the road in a sulky type buggy. Jay does well with buggies, but these kind zipping down the road gets him a bit jiggy.

This makes me a tad nervous, as i am afraid he's going to buck.:shock:

Corgi, I don't want the 'put out fires' type of job.:shock: I enjoy closing my door each day and 'doing my thing'. 

But today....I will enjoy being somewhere different, although we will be talking DATA. (where's the I feel sick icon?)

The princiapl is picking me up in 1/2 hour! 

Roaddy, you know I am seriously considering RTTH, but I am coming from the opposite direction. BUT, I will certainly meet you there!

Tickets are good for 3 days....do you know which days? I only get 2 personal days, if I take a third, I would have to take it without pay....which day is the major competition?


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not sure of the daily schedule other than the awarding of Champion will be on Sunday. I'm not sure if they finish up the competition Sunday morning then count points to name the new Champion Sunday evening or not. I will do more research and get back to you.


I will send Congrats from both me and Stan on the loading time. Practice what you did and get it consistent every time.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnn, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, If I understand right this is how the schedule goes.

Thursday is the Wild Card event. At the 2014 event the Wild Card competitors for this year were chosen and got to pick a colt to take home for a year to train. They bring them back to the 2015 event to show off how well the horse is trained and the winner is chosen to roll over into the RTTH event starting on Friday. Friday, Sat and Sunday each Competitor has 3 hours to work their 2 colts in the arena then the judges tally the scores on Sunday after the last competitor is done. Awards that evening.

Jim Anderson won the Wild Card then rolled over and won the RTTH at this year's event.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Hi Ellen. I get really down when I don't ride too. It is tough. :hug:
> 
> Would you want me to bring you my little mare Sassy to borrow until you find a horse? She is very sweet and loves to be brushed. Only 14.1h but very pretty palomino. She is fine on her own, and has a good forward walk. She is 19 yrs old, and likes gentle, calm females best.
> 
> My 18yr old daughter who just moved out was her rider for the past 5 yrs.
> 
> I make her nervous cause I am a bit high strung lol.


AnitaAnne

That is such a sweet offer. I would be too afraid something would happen to her. But, that is such a kind and generous thought. Thank you so much. God bless you.

I am so sorry about what happened to Tasha. Its hard to see something you love in distress. I know it was tough for you.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Thanks so much for the support. I don't know what I would do without yall. 

I am going out to feed. Hope you have a good day. 

God bless and keep you.


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne - I am so sorry to hear about Tasha. It is heartbreaking to see your beloved animals fall ill. Hopefully the meds will help. I can empathize with you as I also have an aged Boxer (11 1/2). It wouldn't matter how long Boxers live, it would never be long enough... 

I am sending positive thoughts and vibes your way in the hope that Tasha recovers nicely without further incident.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I am so sorry to hear about Tasha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NM: congrats on the loading!! Keep at it and pretty soon it will be no big deal all the time.

ellen: hang in there. the right horse will find it's way to you. meanwhile, is there a rescue or therapy place in the area where you can go and volunteer and get a horsey fix that way?

AA: hope you can find the meds to make Tasha comfortable. they are never with us long enough. ever.



I finally had the time to get photos and vid done from the ride last weekend! 

The whole story can be found here.

Short version is DH and I went to western NY state for a 75 mile ride. As always, it rained--never ridden this ride without mud. We took Sultan and George and rode with another friend. We had a blast, despite the weather being all over the place (everything from sun to rain to wind to SLEET).






























































At the end of the day, we finished tied for 6th and turtle. The boys felt awesome all day and could have easily gone back out for more.


----------



## Roadyy

I like the name of that ride... Shut up and Ride..


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-in/catch-up before have to get ready for work.

AnitaAnne, sure hope your dog recovers fast & well.

Awesome on the trailer loading, Nicker!

Good morning to all & hope the day is all-'round good.


----------



## corgi

AA- We had a Siberian Husky that had his first seizure at the age of 8. We were taking him for his evening walk around the block and started to seize along the side of the road about a half mile from home.

We were terrified. We thought he was dying. Hubby ran and got the car and we picked him up and put him in the backseat and drove to the nearby firehouse. That is how scared we were. Of course, no one was there and so we drove to the closest emergency vet.

Vet said it could be caused by anything. Bloodwork came back fine so no poisoning. He went on to have a seizure about once every month or so. We decided against any meds because my Mom's dog had been put on phenobarbitol and it made him so that he did nothing but sleep all day.

When he would have a seizure, we just laid down near him and talked to him and told him it was ok. We noticed he was really hot afterwards and if he happened to be outside in cold air when he had one, he recovered from it much quicker.

The vet said the only danger from them would be if he hit his head on something. Luckily, he never really fell. He would just sit there and lose control of his back legs and twist his head in a strange direction, drool, and he had no idea what was happening to him. Of course, the other danger is if they don't come out of them quick enough...his temp would rise so high when he would have one. His would last a few minutes and then he would be fine. Tired, but he seemed to have no recollection of anything happening.

He remained a happy healthy dog that was able to run and play, and sing. (That husky could SING) until he developed some sort of mystery illness 3 years later and we had to put him down.

I know how scary seizures in dogs can be and I am sorry you are going through this but I wanted to let you know that they can still live happy, active lives.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

That was an awesome ride. Thanx for filming to share with us. I know I really enjoyed and what beautiful scenery. I will bet it takes quit a while to get you and your horses ready for something like that. I also will speculate that horses and riders slept well that night lol.

Thanx for the encouragement also


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bless you all for your good wishes, and being so helpful with my girl Tasha!

Ellen: if you change your mind, just let me know. Glad you are feeling better. 

Koolio: I have a male boxer, Beau that will be 12 May of 2015, if he makes it. Lots of health problems but his decline has been slow and steady. Boxers are the best! I hope your boxer lives a long and happy life. 

Corgi: Sorry to hear of the loss of your husky. They are such fun dogs. I am glad you could maintain him without meds. That would be my choice too, but unfortunately I don't think Tasha can live without them. She got real seious, really quick. The good news is, her lab work is great, so no kidney/liver problems at this stage.

Update on Tasha: She had three more grand mal seizures last night, and they kept getting closer together and scaring me to death cause she wasn't really recovering, kept falling over and looking dazed inbetween the klonic/tonic phases. 

Seizure timeline:
1st 10/9/14 @ 1150 lasting at least 5 min
2nd 10/9/14 @ 2215 lasting 1 min
3rd 10/10/14 @ 0205 lasting <1 min
4th 10/10/14 @ 0640 lasting <1 min
5tt 10/10/14 @ 0755 lasting <1 min

Called vet 3 times during night, but it just went to messages until 0700. 
Called different vet @ 0645 for possible emergency admission

Brought Tasha into vet at 0835. She started heavy panting @ 0850 and vet gave 2mg Valium iv. I left her with the vet for observation/treatment. 

Just got a call that she had additional 1mg Valium im sometime during morning, no signs of seizures at this time, just wobbling but seems alert. 

I am heading there to pick her up at 1230. She is to be started on phEnobarbital 1tab (60mg?) 2xday with 1/2 tab up to twice a day for onset of seizure. Also Valium 5mg every 4hrs, 30mg max/day for seizures unrelieved by phEnobarbital. She will get another 1mg Valium im prior to leaving vets. 

F/u Friday for labs. 

Praying this controls/limits her seizures, otherwise I will have to drive her 2hrs to Auburn University for further diagnostics or .....make some hard decisions. 

Thank you all.


----------



## corgi

I am so sorry to hear she had so many in such a short period of time. I know how scary that must have been. There are many dogs that do just fine on the meds. Hopefully, this will be the answer for Tasha. Hang in there!


----------



## RegularJoe

So sorry to hear about your dog, AnitaAnne.


----------



## Roadyy

I do hope she is able to have a satisfying life with the help of the meds without them slowing her down too much and keeping her from enjoying life.


----------



## SueC

Just a quick hello :wave:

AnitaAnne, hope your dog gets better soon. Veterinarians have reasonable anti-epilepsy medication these days and this might help a lot. It's just playing around with types and dosage until you get something that works and doesn't have significant dopey side-effects. It's going to be worst at the start until everything is fine tuned. Hope you have a good day. :hug:


----------



## tjtalon

One more day @work, then this oldie-newbie can get back to the horses on Monday. Whew, feels like it's been forever. Sunday I have a big to-do list, but verified w/Janice "back at it" this Monday. 

She has a big appointment scheduled (that she made prior to knowing my come-back date) so can't have a lesson right off the bat, but that's fine w/me (lesson on Mon the 20th then, for sure). She has to feed early..7:30am, before she has to leave...so I'll be there by 7:15 @ latest. Need to catch up on new horses info/what's what in general. (Hopefully she's gotten in line some good other workers, so I'm not always slammed w/mega-muck on Mondays...like last year!)

It will just be so very good to be in the air that the horses breathe & breathe them in.

This morning, believe it or not, while I was sitting out on my new patio w/coffee, I heard a horse whinny, to my left, like it was on the other side of this "circle" complex. I thought...I didn't hear that, must have been something else. A bit later, w/a 2nd cup of coffee, I heard a horse whinny again, directly across from me, on the other side of the complex. No mistaking a whinny this time. I figured someone must have had a horse trailered close by, for some brief reason. But...for me it felt like a "time to come back" signal, straight from the horse's mouth!

This is Denver Metro/edge of Aurora all...a horse in town is a rare thing. I sure did hear it.

'Nuff rambling, good to be back "on" here. All my "old" friends, HorseMonday soap will begin a new season; "new" friends, welcome to the show...if you care to hear about an older person finally learning to ride/learn about horses!

New home is starting to settle in around me (dang, already have to clean the bathroom!). Cats really like the big tiles of kitchen floor...makes a wonderful slide-thing for whacking imaginary dead critters (i.e. cat toys).

Later all. Happy weekend to you! (Stan it must be Spring where you are, because Autumn is certainly coming in fast where I am.)


----------



## Koolio

TJ - I am so happy to hear things are going well! I am also looking forward to Horse Monday's again as well. 

AnitaAnne - I am sorry to hear there have been more seizures. Hopefully the medication puts a stop to them and Tasha continues to enjoy a good quality of life for some time yet.

I love my Boxers as well. R.J. is our third boxer and even though he is a senior, he is doing fantastic. We had two others before RJ that both lived to be 11 with minimal health issues. I'd love to see pics of Beau and Tasha when you have time to post them.


----------



## Stan

Its moved quickly over the last couple of days and I have had to catch up with a bit
sorry to read about the dog and I know if the hard decisions have to be made all of us have probably been in that position at some time I feel for you.

Nickers I must have missed something and thanks to Rick my but was pulled out of the fire Jay loading so quick and easy that's great Keep him at it. congrats.

Saturday, and before I forget, I'm allowed it comes with the age Hi TJ and yes today I did get a touch of spring even planted a few tomato plants. Back to Saturday. I let bugs out into the yard. SWMBO is away. He enjoyed the fresh grass while I did 3 paddocks with more lime and fert. Now I need some rain. Put bugs into the remaining two paddocks after I shut the gate on him he took off at full belt down the paddock into the next heading for the one at the shed and he found the gate closed. Well did he perform kicking bucking running around then he spotted me. I managed to get a couple of photos before putting a gate between us. Not that he would hurt me but he really was performing. Like a spoilt child.


----------



## SueC

I'm having a senior moment - I can't remember if I already posted this here or just meant to:










Something nice to do with pears: Simmer them in red wine, then use them to top a chocolate tart – very good combination of flavours. I really don't like the taste or nutritional aspects of traditional shortcrust pastry, and make mine with almond meal, oatmeal, wholemeal flour, and enough butter and water to make it all stick together. For this tart, cocoa was also added. After blind baking the case, a thick chocolate custard (made with chocolate, cream, eggs, sugar, vanilla etc) was poured into it before returning everything to the oven to set. Once cool, it was topped with cooled sliced pears and – hmmm!

I like it with a nice dollop of unsweetened thickened cream, DH likes it with ice cream. He says it goes marvellously with coffee. I might get a fluted pastry tin to make the next one prettier! :smile:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Soggy a.m., but I never gripe about the rain. Dry spells scare me more than mildew Yall sure have helped me thru my down spell and I am so thankful. The offers of kindness, the words of support and horrific bagel stories. I will always feel that you were all sent by God. Thank you so much.

AA Please let us know how Tasha is doing. You are in my thoughts. Hang in there. 

SueC Talk about major comfort food. The great thing about that recipe is that it is really healthy. I will bet that a whipcream topping would also be good. Looks terrific

Stan Bugs is so funny. Everytime I see pictures of him cavorting about, I recall the story where you had to get a stick to defend yourself. Never fails to bring on a chuckle. Of course that's food for the soul and a real picker upper

NS Loved the picture of your baby bunny lol more like giant bunny and thanx for the picture of Mr. McPeeps. You certainly have a menagerie. So neat.

TJ I am glad you are settling in. I know this is a welcome change. Hope HorseMonday gets back to normal as well.

I know I am just skimming the surface and probably missed a lot to comment on, but will read some more and chime back in. I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend. 

God bless and keep you all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well it's Saturday, 59 outside, 68 inside, I'm not on my horse.
No heat or woodstove required yet.
The weather people did not lie this time 80% chance of rain.
Sunday will be a mud hole as far as any riding goes.

New cell phone has it's ups and downs.
Missed about 14 calls and many texts, can't hear it ring or feel it vibrate.
I'm around lots of machinery if not in my office.
Have everything turned all the way up.
Not a learning curve issue I just have to get used to a new phone.

Tried logging into HorseForum from device, no luck.
Get bumped off HorseForum and have to reset password.
I have been just viewing with no login, missed likes are unintentional!

Then privacy issues bother me, must have a google sign in.
I don't want google to profile me in any way.
I must come up with a fictitious name and password.
Will be some relative of Jim Beam, Evan Williams, or Johnnie Walker I suppose.

What a Camping Commentary. 
Down from soapbox now.



NM: Awesome with the loading issues.

Roadyy: Glad the event went well, sound like you had fun.

TJ: Since I have failed on story telling lately I'm sure Horse Monday will be good.

Eole & NS I really like the outdoor pics, no real leafy color for me yet.

NM: I thought you had a really cool pic of some stream or water???

PH13: Nice trek and video.

Ellen: We love you, keep horse hunting.

SueC: Again I like the video of the race, your father gets a thumb's up on that one.
I have only seen this dessert once on this thread, reality check.

Stan: Glad you are on the warm up. Comedy is good!

Koolio: I take it Sam is alright now, back to normal???

AA: Sorry for your dog's health issues. I had a boxer once, rescue dog.
Wonderful dog but also developed health issues.

RJ: Luck like me, I too have several band aides right now.
Bagel with salmon and cream cheese sounds good right now.

corgi: Trailer towing training is a good thing.

Sorry if I have missed some of you on this one, a lot goes on here.


----------



## ellen hays

MR

Thanks for the support. 

I have a frustrating time with my cell phone because of reception here. My current phone is only several months old and I'm still figuring things out. You are probably no doubt way ahead of me on the learning curve when it comes to technology. You will have yours figured out in no time.

Wow, talking about bagels with salmon and cream cheese. Sounds too good. I feel a food run coming on:shock:


----------



## Happy Place

I went to homecoming last night. The staff does a tailgate with karaoke and lots of food! Someone brought their camper and corn holer game, It was great fun. We are all dressed in Red and black to support our Pirates! It was a great time. I really feel welcome and like one of them. Still not sure if or when the other counselor is coming back. Her email to admin said "some time the week of" with no commitment on day. Meanwhile, the other full time counselor has been out a bunch. There are some rumors that he is job hunting and some say his BP is out of control. My principal just shakes his head and says, he is glad that I am there holding the fort!

AnitaAnne- My lab has been having similar seizures. He had two in a row the other day. That is not the norm. They come on randomly and now he knows when they are coming. When it's over he always needs a big drink and a poop! Hope your boxer does well on the meds.

Northernstar- I hear you about the layaway but I think I will be boarding for a while first. DH will not be ready to have them at home! I did see Stateline tack has 25% off with free shipping today. I may get a few supplies to tuck away . It's getting much colder this weekend!

DH was behind a guy who hit a deer last night with his car. DH got to bring the deer home. Yep, we are road kill eaters! I just can't see an animal dying and wasting the meat. This one got hit in the back end, so we lost the back haunch, but the rest of the meat is good, so in the freezer it goes. 
After the deer processing, we have a shed to fix up and then hunting this evening. Better get a move on!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> ep, we are road kill eaters! I just can't see an animal dying and wasting the meat. This one got hit in the back end, so we lost the back haunch, but the rest of the meat is good, so in the freezer it goes.


We do that too, with kangaroos and clean-kill rabbits (ones that got their heads bumped, rather than got made into rabbit pancakes). The kangaroo that had to be put down because of a broken leg fed us and the dog for three months, and we only took the hindquarters.


----------



## Stan

I don't eat road kill any more. Seen some nasty attitudes demonstrated by the local's fightin over it.

When in the States I had a meal in a restaurant called Road kill. not sure what I ate they called it the house special however no stones or little hard bits.

However if I was involved with killing a deer I to would collect the usable meat. It would be fresh and it saved the cost of a 7.08mm. Not sure about the damage to the vehicle.

Well its Sunday and I'm closer to the start of the working week than you all. Perhaps I should fly over. Go back in time so to speak and read the horse forum over 40 to see what I wrote, again.

Not a lot planned for to day. Viewed the defendants evidence Friday. They have to be a little concerned, I confirmed their document as a forgery, the plot thickens and it implicated others. So this afternoon I get to prep for that assault. Not a wonder me and bugs are not clicking like we used to, my head is always in fight mode. I could write a book. (How the head effects the horse) sounds like a title.:twisted:

Cheers all, and have a great day on Sunday when it arrives.


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna came over today. I have had so much trouble with my Psycho Princess lately that I decided to ride my 24 year old Arab mare, Abby. Oh my! I forgot what a nice horse she is. She may not look quite as good as she once did, but she is a sweetheart!


----------



## ellen hays

AA

I sent a PM about you offering Sissy. I really appreciate your offer for me to have her here. I think I am going to decline your offer. Thanx so much. I really appreciate your kindness. 

Thanx 

Ellen


----------



## phantomhorse13

Currently sitting in the Atlanta airport.. heading for hour #5. :shock: Original flight was so delayed that making our connecting flight in charlotte would have required time travel. And of course, that was the last flight to the (very small) airport we wanted to go to as a final destination (and where the car is waiting for us!). 

After several calls to various friends and family members, we found one able to go to our place to feed the horses and dogs tonight and another willing to drive 45 minutes one way to the airport we could get a flight to.

I think perhaps you shall see my DH on the news Monday for murdering the office manager, as apparently he waited till the last minute to book the flights and thought that having only a 36 minute window between connecting flights was perfectly fine!! :evil:

So while hanging out in the Atlanta airport for 7 hours (and spending $13 for a small salad and a bottle of water!! :shock: :-x :shock is not my idea of fun, I do feel blessed that we have such wonderful friends and family that we could find a solution. And I have to give kudos to the US Airways people for finding us alternative arrangements, on a different airline even, with a smile.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Maryland Rider said:


> No heat or woodstove required yet.


Well I was mistaken about the woodstove.
Fired up today got to 66 upstairs.
Burned 7 very small pieces of wood, upstairs soared to 78 degrees.
Batman, our cat acquired this year, loved the higher temps.
All stretched out in a recliner.
This guy follows me around like a dog.


----------



## Koolio

*Trail ride today!*

It was a beautiful day to kick of the Thanksgiving long weekend. A good day to take old man Sam out on a trail ride.
The day started a little crazy. I got up early and went to pick up my friends horse for the trail ride. The plan was to pick up her horse and then pick up Sam at home on our way to the trails. DH was instructed to catch Sam and have him ready for me to pick him up. When I got home there was a strange truck in the driveway. "Who's tha... OMG, I forgot my farrier was coming this morning!" Luckily DH was home and caught the horses so the farrier trimmed Sam first and DH looked after the rest. (I owe him big time!!)
So off we went to the trailhead (got lost for a bit on the way as well). Its a blonde day for me...

We made it in the nick of time to the trailhead where we met a number of other riders in out local horse club and set off. The ride was at a nearby bird sanctuary, so lots of trees, small lakes and open areas. We also encountered a herd of grazing cattle. Sam was thrilled to get out again. So, here are a few fall pics...

Long grass left over from the summer.









Looking ahead. Sam was grumpy that he wasn't in front.









Through some evergreen forest.









Here is one of the small lakes in he sanctuary. The waterfowl have all flown south.









Aaaah... Lunch time and time for a rest.









There were lots of fallen logs across the trail and many areas where we were weaving up and down hills through the trees with barely enough room between trees to pass. Sam used to love cross country jumping, and so he got himself quite worked up over the logs. It took a lot of "riding" to get him to step over them quietly as he wanted to go, go, go and jump the moon. I can feel him crouch down his back end preparing to leap over the logs and had to constantly remind him "no". He hasn't had that much energy and been that cited on a trail ride in a very long time. It seems he has recovered very well from his surgery and is feeling much better.:wink:

It was a lovely ride and a productive day.


----------



## Stan

Koolio great pictures and glad you enjoyed your ride. I am not the least bit envious. No really I'm not. :-x


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, I am VERY jealous of your ride. Not gonna lie! DH and I talked more about horses. His idea is for us to save and get a trailer before the horse. I've never owned a trailer so it doesn't really matter to me, but he can't see it that way. He thinks I would miss out on trail rides, should be able to go and do what I want etc. That's very nice, but I feel like it would be even longer before I was riding again. he feels liek if we have a trailer, its a way for him to be involved. He could trailer, camp what have your while I rode. He loves horses but is too big too ride right now. When he looses some weight, sure, but he is still gonna be 6'7!!!

So here is the question. How would you feel having horses without a trailer? There are tons of nice trails near me, but we would still need to trailer to them. All I have at the barn I am planning on keeping him at are short trails, some road riding and a ring.


----------



## Blue

I had horses for several years before ever getting a trailer. A couple times I rented one and if _*needed*_ a friend would give me a ride, but mostly I rode to wherever it was I was going.

Koolio, so glad he's feeling better.

Been sick with a bad cold lately so been a little slow. Everyone else:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> A good day to take old man Sam out on a trail ride.


This is awesome Koolio. 
It's great that Sam is all there again.
I wish I too were on the trail this weekend.
Looks like you have almost no leaves left on the trees.
In Maryland/DC a bit of yellow and red are showing.

Batman, the upside down cat in the recliner is a bit nutty.
Apparently the two women that previously owned him were pool party animals.
I was told they floated Batman on a raft in the pool all the time.
Therefore he loves water and can swim quite well.
He knows how to turn on all the faucets in the house.
Very amazed when one fills the coffee machine with water.
He will also hop in the tub while you are filling.
Stands fine for a bath in the shower, go figure.
Male gender be warned when standing in front of toilet.
Walking the edge of bowl while in use is not so good for him.
This is how I know he rinses okay in the shower. :shock:

Phone Update:
I figured out HF as to not get bumped and reset password.
New phones have a bit too much going on.
Could start to move me away from the computer some.
Ordered tempered glass screen guards and good cases from the web.

I may have an actual camping weekend on the 18th, weather may be good.
We shall see.

Good Day All!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I had horses for most of my life and didn't have a trailer. I've had them boarded and at home. When you are boarding, you don't miss a trailer so much because there is always someone to ride with and often if there is an organized trail ride, someone with a trailer is happy to offer their extra space. With the horses at home, the trailer is really nice because you can get to where others are riding more easily. If it were me, my priority would be the horse and I would board for a good while in a place with an arena to get as much riding in as possible. That said, remember I live in the Great White North where we get 7 months of winter so weather is a limiting factor.
You said your DH likes horses as well but is too big to ride. What about a draft or a draft cross? My DH is 6'4" and easily rides Sam. Sam isn't even that big compared to many other horses. The drafts have a lovely disposition and can handle a larger rider. Little people like me love them too, but just need a mounting block.:wink: If you are interested, check out the Half Draft thread on the forum under Horse breeds.

Sue - I am sorry you are under the weather. I've had the killer cold for almost 3 weeks now and am just now feeling better. I hope it goes away for you soon.

Stan - best of luck on your court case. I hope you get back to riding more soon. We never seem to go as much as we would like. Yesterday was only my second ride in about a month. I've learned however that if the weather is decent and you have a chance to go, you go!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio I was still thinking of your ride.

We used to do longer rides.
Only because we would pack lunch and tie for a lengthy break.
I always packed a PBJ for my horse, he loves'em with grape jam.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Well I was mistaken about the woodstove.
> Fired up today got to 66 upstairs.
> Burned 7 very small pieces of wood, upstairs soared to 78 degrees.
> Batman, our cat acquired this year, loved the higher temps.
> All stretched out in a recliner.
> This guy follows me around like a dog.
> View attachment 529297


Your Batman is totally adorable...what a great photo! Is he Burmese derived by any chance? The best cat we ever has was a little black cat very like yours, called Monique. She was constantly up to something and very playful, and lived to a ripe old age, well into the late teens. We got her from a cat shelter when she was under a year old.


----------



## SueC

It's late over here, and yours truly has been plastering, and roofing a donkey shelter today. Here are some photos of when we plastered the office the last time around...today we did the final of three coats on one of the walls in the same room. Other wall happening on Tuesday.



















Brett with the truth window...you can still see the first coat peeping out from under the second coat in the high places, which we left like that and then covered out with a nice flat third coat today. Oooh...my back...


----------



## SueC

And just to show what a (near-)finished room looks like: This was our bedroom the week we moved into it. Now we have a nice rice paper lampshade and two cherry red bedside lamps, but I'm not taking proper photos of the room until I've found my sewing machine (in a pile of boxes) and properly hemmed the curtains...










That wardrobe was the first physical thing specifically bought for the house, at an auction four years ago when we first drafted the plans. We actually changed the floor plan to accommodate its odd size. It's all come together very nicely. We're not the world's best plasterers, but have done a nice job considering there are only the two of us to do the work, and the rustic finish adds to the farmhouse atmosphere.

And this was the view that greeted us when we opened the curtains one morning:










The lavender cuttings starting to grow and flower between native bushes in the garden beds, Romeo waiting for his breakfast with the donkeys keeping him company, West Australian acacias that double as fodder trees resplendent with golden pom-pom blooms, and the neighbour's cattle grazing the green hillside. We are very happy to look at all these things, and feel that all the work of planting and landscaping is really starting to pay off. Birdsong and insect humming takes over from frog calls as the day begins.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Koolio, I am VERY jealous of your ride. Not gonna lie! DH and I talked more about horses. His idea is for us to save and get a trailer before the horse. I've never owned a trailer so it doesn't really matter to me, but he can't see it that way. He thinks I would miss out on trail rides, should be able to go and do what I want etc. That's very nice, but I feel like it would be even longer before I was riding again. he feels liek if we have a trailer, its a way for him to be involved. He could trailer, camp what have your while I rode. He loves horses but is too big too ride right now. When he looses some weight, sure, but he is still gonna be 6'7!!!
> 
> So here is the question. How would you feel having horses without a trailer? There are tons of nice trails near me, but we would still need to trailer to them. All I have at the barn I am planning on keeping him at are short trails, some road riding and a ring.


Having a horse without the trailer is great. For a week or two.
When I brought Savannah my Clyde cross and she would have been big and strong enough for your husband. I rented a trailer which was 
$40-00 a day Not much really in the sceam of things until you have a trek to go to which requires the trailer for 4 days and its there only if someone else has not booked it first. Then you get the phone call, were going for a ride at the lakes and the response is, Ill call you back. Again rent the trailer and its a 70k round trip to get it and because the ride starts the next morning and is all day the trailer is now rented for 3 days.

I brought the float within a month of getting Savannah. So getting a cart before the horse, so to speak, is not a bad idea however if you have a float, and a horse or two turn up, you can not only view them you can bring them home. On the other hand having a horse before the float will spur you on to getting the float. How is that for sitting on the fence.


----------



## tjtalon

Been catching up, missed


----------



## tjtalon

oooops, finger apparently "missed" the correct button...

Anyway....beautiful ride story & pics Tracey! Happy to hear Sam is feeling so much better.

SueC, lovely home, you two must be so proud of all of your hard work. Beautiful view, I love those walls.

MR, my new phone (that my sister gave me to get me out of the Jurassic era) "asked" me recently if I'd like Google to set up a something or other so that anyone on the planet (it appeared) could find me. I declined. The people who need my phone # already have it. As for HF; I had it set up, then it mysteriously went away, so will have to input it again @ some point.

Rained very hard most of the day yesterday (the hardest, it seemed, as I was hauling groceries from the car), so work @ Janice's today will be muddy. No lesson (Janice has a previously made appt & won't be there except for briefly when I get there this morning). But it will be very good to hear about changes, how the horses are faring, new horses if any (one or two, I think) & just be around them again.

So, won't be much of a story to post when I come home, but it's HorseMonday nontheless!

Later, all, hope everyone will have a very good day.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, that is awesome that Sam is doing so well and so full of energy for the ride. I can only imagine the filled joy you have inside from it.

Anita, How is Tasha this morning?

HP, sounds like one or the other counselor is going to make room for you to stay. I have you on my prayer list for sure. 

Stan, Bugs looks so good out there playing up. Hopefully he will be understanding a little longer til the case is done.

Sue, beautiful pics and I finally got to watch the video of your dad racing. That was a joy to watch. I hope I have half the energy and spunk he has when I get there.

Ellen, hope the rain isn't too bad on you. We are expecting 80% this afternoon and 100% tomorrow.

MN17, where are the Congress pics for here? I know you had an amazing time there and ready to read all about it!

MR, hope you are able to get that ride in and looking forward to seeing update pics of the basement continuation this winter.


Tj, very glad to know you are getting back to HM again now and looking forward to seeing you getting more relaxed in the new place without all the baggage that was filled up in the old place.


I know there are others, but I can't remember them now.


The previous farm owner's daughter had her step son's wedding out at the farm Saturday evening. They borrowed a couple of my saddles for decor and some of my peanut hay bales as well. It looked like a beautiful setting when I went by Friday evening to feed during their rehearsal. 
Bob, the previous owner of the farm, called me yesterday afternoon to tell me about the ceremony. Said there were two violinist for the music and when they started playing all three of my boys slowly worked their way into their stalls, right behind the Bride and Groom. Then when everything was said and done the photographers asked if it were possible to have shoots with the horses. Bob was able to easily halter Trusty then Little Man and showed the Groom how to hold the lead rope on Little Man. The wedding colors were chocolate brown and white so Little Man really made these pictures pop from what he said. Trusty and Doc stayed right there behind them loose while Little Man was held.

He is suppose to send me some pics of this and I will share as soon as I get them. I have a couple pics I took of the setting before the wedding, but left my phone at home. DW is suppose to drop it off to me on her way into town and I will post them then as well as search FB for the wedding photos.


----------



## RegularJoe

Happy Place said:


> He loves horses but is too big too ride right now. When he looses some weight, sure, but he is still gonna be 6'7!!!


Whenever I see this, I remind people of Dan Blocker and Chub from Bonanza. Blocker was 6'4" and easily checked in at 300+ lbs. He rode a 15.3 QH/Arab cross. The horse outlived the rider.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, hope the rain isn't too bad on you. We are expecting 80% this afternoon and 100% tomorrow.
> 
> .


Thanx Rick

I don't know how far south the front will swing, but I pray you and yours stay safe as well. I plan to leave it to God to protect us and ,hopefully, it will be His will for me to log on to the HF tomorrow a.m. with my trusty coffee. See ya then:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

It's coming straight up out of the Gulf at us. We have had a break in the rain for the last hour and a half, but expecting more shortly by the look of the clouds.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes Rick, AM getting more relaxed; feel greatly assured, also, by my new LL's mention recently that if I get anything serious/in writing from old LL, to bring it to him & he'll help me w/proper procedure. I like it here & so do the cats, have caught them laying somewhere & just purring, so they must be happy. They get to see lots more, being ground level, bunnies & squirrels & ducks keeping them well entertained.

Good to be back on HF (well, Rick said HM, but know what he meant lol...as for HM, next week I'll be riding, most likely, Her Majesty Spirit the TWH. It will certainly be good to be back to that!).

HorseMonday today was mucking, as I've said. Janice didn't go to her appt, she decided to stay home to study/prepare for her Women's Ministry presentation. She still fed @ 7:30, so we got caught up, a lot.

Boarder's fleabitten Arabian Nej is either going to be transported (@ an advanced age & fallen pasterns) to Canada or possibly be put down. Don't know. 

Janice is having to face (as she talked about this past summer) the possibility of putting her old Callie down (32 y/o, losing weight no matter what she's fed...just getting very old, & another winter would be very very hard on her). Janice wants to wait for Callie to give her the signal, like her Buck did last year. They know when it's time. Janice said Callie might not be there when I come next Monday. I spent time w/her, after the mucking/watering was done. She came up to me & laid her head along the front of my body, let me stroke & hold her. Scratched her on her special place on her withers that makes her lips quiver. She seems very tired. Ran my mascara for sure down my face. Took 4 pics for Janice: a long shot, a close up when she was curious about the phone, one of her munching her hay, another @ the water barrel. I'm very fond of Callie, her presence & just who she is helped me a lot thru my fear when I first went out to Janice's. One fine little horse.

Well, that was my HorseMonday. Sunny & chilly & windy, mucked/watered & said good-bye to Callie.

Was surprised how fast my "mucking muscles" forgot; had thought w/all the lifting/hauling/stairs I've been doing for a month that I'd not feel a thing. Wrong. Gotta work on that, asap.

Was so good to be out there, in the fresh air; next week, lesson, need to rediscover my seat...shouldn't take too long.

Welcome to the new season of HorseMonday, you'all....(see smiley face).


----------



## tjtalon

Sorry, Rick, I just realized your HM meant MorseMonday. Duh. OOps.


----------



## Eole

TJ, glad to have you back for our regular HorseMonday stories. I stayed tuned to my favorite channel.

HP, hope the school finds a way to keep you, they obviously seem to appreciate you. As for owning a trailer, it depends. Some people are perfectly happy boarding and using local facilities. Others live to explore away trails. Having horses at home, you NEED a trailer for emergencies, as we learned the 1st year of ownership. Depending on others is no fun.

Koolio, what a great come back for your old friend Sam. Lovely trails, it's the best riding of the year, in my book. And happy Thanksgiving!

Sue, your home is gorgeous, some much craft, care and love is plastered into these walls. I'm late commenting on this: I really enjoyed watching your dad's race. 

I've been working long hours at the hospital and at home. I finished cleaning up the stable for the winter. DH is moving a shed that is attached to a falling shack. That shack was here when we bought the place and we used it as storage and work-shop. It's falling apart. The shed will become a small insulated-heated garage, much needed for machinery repairs in winter.
Yesterday I took an hour to ride in fantastic weather. Tomorrow, I'm heading to Montreal for my yearly activity with my uncle-adoptive-dad. We're visiting a Marco Polo exhibition then we'll share a meal of Dim Sum in Chinatown. 73 and still very active.

Alize after our ride: can you see her new fluffy winter coat?


----------



## Stan

Spent Monday afternoon topping trees. Chainsaws and tractors what a noise and Bugs. I thought he would keep in the adjacent paddock with the noise and all but no when we came into the inside of the paddock he was came galloping. I had to fend the big S--t off and chase him away. He never seems to surprise me The horse that has an issues with quad bikes can handle tractors and chainsaws.

Today I took a few trees out of a internal fence line. Quad, a trailer, chainsaw and Bugs. This horse goes from one extreme to the other. I did not have eye, ear or shin protection for him, so I would not let him use the saw.

A couple of photos the one where he is looking intently is the gate I need to got through. I fooled him and went a different way. Once he had figured out I was back collecting more rubbish he came on down and tried to help me repair the broken post. He broke it. I may not of had a ride, but I did get some time with my horse, even if he was getting in the way. It was good. My horse shows up now and again.
























Deep down he is still a horses A---

Cheers all
Its Tuesday evening and I have had a relaxing day. I hurt but it was good.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, I say get a trailer. Even if you do not use it for the first 6 months of horse ownership you will get to the point of wanting one to hit trails away from the property. Unless you live next to the mountains or 25,000 acres full of access trails. 

Luckily I have a friend who hasn't been in the horse riding for a couple of years now and was all to glad to see his 4 horse gooseneck getting cleaned up and used. I am hoping to work on convincing him to trade me for my 2 horse bumper pull sinc he is down to 2 horses now. I would put some cash with mine to make it better on his end. Even though I could get it any time I want and actually still have it from the trip last month to the trail ride, I would rather use it as mine.

Stan, Bugs looks so good in those pics. 


Eole, Alize looks great in her winter coat. That heated shed for a heated repair shop sounds nice.


We are getting pounded by storms and DW woke me up from a sound sleep at 3 to tell me the power was out and the thunder is shaking the walls. I tried to push her out of the bed. She asked why, I said it wasn't me it was the thunder shaking the bed pushing me into her. It took a few minutes but sound asleep I went again for 2 hours.


----------



## Roadyy

I finally got one of the pics from the wedding photo shoot with Little Man.

They are waiting for the rest from the photographers that will be ready when they get back from the Honeymoon. 

He was the perfect color match as he is starting to darken back up for winter.


----------



## Blue

Really nice Roadyy.

Finally the all the sheetrock damage repaired. Now I'm ready to paint but we can't seem to agree on a color! It took us 10 years to agree on how to face the fireplace, so the paint color really needs to be stepped up a little. I'm standing my ground on this one! Maybe I'll just go get the darn paint and expect him to adjust to it.

Getting out for a ride today. Going up north before it gets too cold to be comfortable up there. :wave:


----------



## RegularJoe

Blue said:


> Now I'm ready to paint but we can't seem to agree on a color! It took us 10 years to agree on how to face the fireplace, so the paint color really needs to be stepped up a little. I'm standing my ground on this one! Maybe I'll just go get the darn paint and expect him to adjust to it.


We have a pretty simple rule. Whoever does the work gets to pick the color. If my wife wants a color I don't like and is willing to paint by herself, she's welcome to it. Neither of us wants to work alone on anything, so the "rule" breeds compromise.


----------



## Roadyy

Looking at the picture again I noticed Trusty's muzzle just inside the right edge of the picture. 


The storms have passed and the temps are cooling. I am hoping to go out for another ride on Trusty this evening. Been talking with another co-worker and tentatively have a ride set up together tomorrow after work. His gf wants to join us some time as well and will ride Doc when that time comes as she isn't very experienced. It's been a couple 3 years since he rode regularly so we will start in the arena to see where he is and see if he can get his saddle legs back quickly before hitting the trails.


----------



## tjtalon

Reading briefly to keep caught up...

Stan...I love your Bugs, I can't help it. You seem to have met your match, mind-wise. 

Rick, such a very pretty wedding picture! Oh, the bride & groom are nice, too...!
Sounds like you didn't get blown away in the storm, that's a very good thing.

Eole, I could never renig on or otherwise disappear your favorite soap w/out proper & official notice from the network...which I think is chaired by a board of horses. They won't let me quit.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I am camping Saturday night, most definitely.
Be about 41 @ night with electric blanket, I'm OK with that.
Also it will be a big mud hole everywhere, I'm even OK with that.
I think all our future riding for the year will be in a mud hole.
It's been 3 weeks since riding. Big rain here for humpday.

I can even visit here with new phone while away at camp.

For those of you with GPS in phone, I found a free app for riding/hiking/etc...
ViewRanger GPS. I have only tested @ home wandering through the woods.
Seems OK and I can save each trip. We shall see on the weekend.

Stan: Bugs is quite the character!

Wonderful pics everyone!

NM: Are you back from your trip, with pics.

TJ: Your Monday is right around the corner.

While feeding at dusk lately I have noticed quite a number of bats lately.
More like hundreds every evening soaring around me in the field.
Anyone else seen this, seems like more than other years.

Have to go now and purchase a 1.75l. corn product.
Today was miserable 100% humdidity @ 78 degrees.
The air/fog this morning was heavy.
Time to relax, maybe a hot bath to rejuvenate.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Reading briefly to keep caught up...
> 
> Stan...I love your Bugs, I can't help it. You seem to have met your match, mind-wise.
> 
> Rick, such a very pretty wedding picture! Oh, the bride & groom are nice, too...!
> Sounds like you didn't get blown away in the storm, that's a very good thing.
> 
> Eole, I could never renig on or otherwise disappear your favorite soap w/out proper & official notice from the network...which I think is chaired by a board of horses. They won't let me quit.


Met my match mind-wise. Are you hinting Bugs is smarter than me:shock::shock::lol::lol: that reminds me of the cowcocky who, it did not matter what he did to keep the horse in the paddock, it got out, and he was heard saying to his wife. That DUMB horse keeps on getting out, his wife replied who is the dumb one, you cant build a fence and gate to keep a simple horse in.


----------



## Koolio

Look what showed up in my garage this weekend! We have no idea where she came from. My guess is that someone from town dropped her off in the ditch in front of our house and she made it through the cat door into the garage. Maybe someone scooted her in? She's pretty small yet. Skittish to catch, but very quiet once caught and acts like she has been handled. None of our neighbours had kittens and there are few homes close by. With all the coyotes and foxes out here, I cannot imagine she travelled far on her own. In any case, she will be well cared for here. Lucky kitten...



















DH was the first to discover her hiding in the garage and gave her some food. The kids are working on taming her and getting her used to our place. No name yet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi everyone, I’ve been reading and liking posts, but no time to respond right now. Too busy at home with my geriatric/neurological canine ward and worked all weekend. 

Tasha update:
I picked up Tasha about 1:30pm from the vet after collecting her meds on Friday. That night, 10-10-14 she had a grand mal seizure lasting 2 minutes @ 2127 witnessed by my DD. I did not leave DD any PRN meds to give Tasha because of possible errors. She had at least one more seizure that night; the evidence was on the floor. 

Since then, she has been seizure free as far as I can tell. I had to work 7p-7a Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, so I don’t know for sure, but there was only urine on the floor, no signs of thrashing. 

Today, 10-14-14 I have noticed some minor twitching of her legs and jaw moving, but she stops when I call her name. I hope it doesn’t get worse again. 

I will bring her back to the vet on Friday to check her blood levels of the Phenobarbital. I haven’t given her any valium yet. 

The biggest issue I am dealing with is the bladder issues. Beau, the 11.5yr old male boxer is leaking nearly all the time with occasional full urination if he is left alone too long. He drinks twice as much as he used to a year or two ago. He will stand and drink down the whole bowl, and sometimes look at me for more. 

Tasha is drinking 2-3x’s as much water now too. After she drinks, she heads about 4 steps towards the closest door and urinates all over the floor. She also is very interested in food, and eats quickly, but will leave food for water. Tasha seems to be urinating more than she is drinking; possible polyuria? 

I come home in the morning after work to several piles of urine. The floor in the backroom is vinyl over concrete, so no permanent damage, but still a pain to deal with. 

Monday I was finally able to go to some stores, and I came home with washable and disposable male wraps & diapers, plus potty pads for the floor. Oh yeah, when the doggie diapers fell off Tasha, and Beau saturated the wraps, I went to the big box store and purchased some male (human) incontinence pads and stuck them inside the washable wraps & diaper. Plus a harness for Tasha with some Velcro from her harness to the cloth diaper. 

In addition to their new cover-ups, I also picked up all the water bowls. No more free choice water, instead I give them bowls of water 3-4x’s per day. They are allowed to drink as much as they want, but then I pick the bowls up and take the dogs all outside. 

Did I mention I also have a geriatric little 15 pound Chihuahua mix that also drinks and pees? No seizures though, and she just makes little puddles, but still! 

In between cleaning up & walking dogs, I have been researching everything I can that relates to canine seizures. Overwhelmingly the evidence points to brain tumors as the cause of seizures beginning in an older dog. Many sites mention the increased thirst. The polyuria and incontinence Tasha is experiencing is very common with the anti-seizure medication. 

It appears that I am stuck with potty patrol for the rest of their lives. 

The tumor(s) usually are operable in dogs, unlike most human brain tumors, but it would cost a lot of money to locate any tumors, also to operate, and I am not sure that her life would be extended any appreciable length of time after surgery. Sadly, I don’t think I am going to be able to pursue that course. 

Even though it will break my heart, I think it might be best to let them go over the rainbow bridge together, when the time comes. 

Here are some pictures of my beautiful boxers, back when they were young and strong. I’m not going to embarrass them by showing pictures of them in their cover-ups…


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just one more...


----------



## Roadyy

MR, glad you are getting to camp this weekend. Look forward to seeing some pics and hope you upload the trail path from the GPS tracker. Edmondo is another good one for the phone to track with. 


Tracey, I can't see the kitten pics on my work connection, but I know it will have a wonderful life now.


Anita, I hope the levels can get worked out and the water rations help reduce the floor ponds. I know you have a lot on your plate and hope something good comes to help ease some of the worry and work. 

Thank you for keeping us in the loop.



I went out to the farm yesterday to work with Trusty on trailer loading. He was resisting getting within 15 feet of the trailer before head tossing and backing away. did ground work every where he started resisting and finally got him where his head was inside the trailer. Then I stood half way to the front and kept constant pressure on the halter for about 2 minutes before he put both front feet in and found release from the pressure. I sent him back out and stood there are the entrance with a quick poll rub that he likes and went back in. He stood there for about 15 seconds this time before coming all the way in to the front where I was before I gave him a good head rubbing and neck scratch. Stood there for a minute before sending him back out slowly. Got him all the way in twice without much force then the third time took over an hour because the sun had gone down and there were shadows in the trailer. Every time I moved and the shadow moved he snorted and pulled back so I started lunging him right behind the trailer and giving relief while he was pointed at the trailer. When he looped around he got pressure. Finally got him to walk in with me right beside him as I do when leading on the ground. I finally got away from the barn at near 8pm, but was going to make sure to end it on a good note with him getting in the trailer. 

Hoping this evening works out good with the co worker coming out to ride with me.


----------



## Roadyy

Psst! MN17,, here is one that is slightly used, but in the price range I spoke of...hehehe.
NEW 2008 Dream Coach (4) Horse Living Quarter Trailer


I think the co riding is off for this evening. His gf's mother is leaving town tomorrow and she wants them to all go out to eat tonight. May be get together Saturday for a ride so we will see.


----------



## Celeste

I wonder how long it would take our spouses to file for divorce if any of us bought a $156,000 horse trailer...............

On a good note, we could save money on electricity since it is solar powered.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I wonder how long it would take our spouses to file for divorce if any of us bought a $156,000 horse trailer...............
> 
> On a good note, we could save money on electricity since it is solar powered.


ssssssssh you never, ever tell spouses the amount horse stuff costs, they might have a heart attack! For their peace of mind, only mention how much you saved. 

So, that is not a $156,000 trailer that you need a new $75,000 truck to pull...it is actually a discounted model that you saved $10,000 on and will allow you to move out of your current home to avoid the upkeep and tax burden on your current home. No more grass to cut!! Live off the grid!!


----------



## Blue

Lol. I NEVER tell my hubby what I spent. Only that I saved XX% cuz it was on sale! On the other hand, he doesn't tell me what he spends on his atv's. Tit for Tat, right?:twisted: But, these are the little pieces of wisdom that make a marriage work! :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

AA, beautiful pics of your dogs in their prime. Sorry you are going thru all of this. Hard, hard. (When I was 5ish years old, we had a boxer. Annoyed my parents no end that I kept feeding him out of schedule. He let me ride him around the house, I remember guiding him to where I wanted him to go by holding & turning his ears. Very patient dog! We liked each other).

Tracey, very pretty little surprise kitty! Maybe name her Sucie (yes SueC, I thought of you w/that lol, but it's a phonetic on the word in Navajo for "present &/or surprise present). A gift for sure...she sure is cute! I love the calico markings.

No, Stan, I was infering, not indirectly, that Bugs & you have the SAME squirrly mind going on...very intelligent, very high sense of humor...I could go on, but now you have the idea. Is there such a thing as one's "mirror image" from the Horse World everyone?!! I do think Stan & what's Bugging him may have done gone & done that! Joking...but maybe not. That's one smart horse you got there, Mr Stan.

Yes, MR, HorseMonday is just around the corner. After my chores (muck/water) I'll have a lesson. Janice said I could choose; she mentioned Dennis, w/a twinkle in her eye (he crow hops. He's also the horse that I corrected one day for getting in my pocket...he's never done it again. I did nothing physical to him, just arms up & "off of me!" & STAY THERE; which he did. After I'd pulled out the 'barrow, he was still rooted to the spot, not moving a muscle. had to go back in & release the poor ******). 

Well, first I asked Janice what a crow-hop is, then said maybe leaning towards Spirit. But, over the past 2 days have thought: Dennis must kinda respect me, after his "lesson" w/me, as he's never repeated his in-pocket (dragging his head over my shoulder & leaning on me) behavior. I don't know that he "likes" me, but he respects the space. I'd kinda like to try my first-new after my "hiatus" lesson on a gelding (rather than dealing w/a mare's mind...a breather, if you will...) 

Crow-hop? Now that I know what it is, by description (head lowered, not quite a buck, Janice said...would appreciate any further explanations), I think I can do that, just need to know how to sit it; thinking seat down, lean back a bit, no rein contact so as not to pull on him, let him get it out & go on. Sound good? Gonna tell Janice Janice on Monday I want to try little Dennis (dark bay Arabian; he does love to be a school horse, too, which might be helpful).

Done checking in/catching up/& rambling now. later, you'all..


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Psst! MN17,, here is one that is slightly used, but in the price range I spoke of...hehehe.
> NEW 2008 Dream Coach (4) Horse Living Quarter Trailer


Where the heck are the windows in the gooseneck portion?! 

Guess if you can afford to pay that for the trailer, you will just happily run the a/c when its warm.. cause you are gonna cook for sure with no windows for ventilation. :shock:

Never seen a bed with a walkway beside it either.. seems like a big waste of space that windows could be in!! Also, goodness help anybody driving behind or beside that during the night or in direct sunlight.. they are going to be blind from the reflection..

If I won the lottery, I would be looking at something like this!

Work has been a zoo this week. I think we have seen more animals in the past 3 days than we did all of last month!! To say I haven't had any time to ride is an understatement.


----------



## Blue

Evening! Crow hop? Yeah, course its a little different with each horse, and you almost have to feel a full buck to recognize an itty bitty crow hop. But, when my old bay would do it, all 4 feet left the ground, a bow in his back and head down. I didn't let him get away with it though. IMO when my butt is in the saddle, no behavior not directed by me is acceptable. They can buck, crow hop, kick, fart and run all they want on their time, not mine. Good for you TJ for not letting him over step his bounds. I think they appreciate it more than we know. They feel comfortable in a herd situation.

Had a great ride with my friend yesterday. A little longer than I anticipated, but who cares right? My friend got stung by a yellow jacket at our lunch stop though. She inadvertently stepped on a nest so it's amazing she only got one. Like dummies we didn't have anything for that in our first aid. 1 1/2 hours back to the trailer and she was itchy. By the time she got home, her joints were all swollen and horribly itchy. No breathing problems though. Whew!

Now I'm going to pack a first aid kit with those melt away benedryl's, an epi pen and any other comfort items I can think of. Just glad she's ok.

Things are moving along at my job. I just wish I was there more than 2 days a week to learn more. I got to take an x ray today! Really interesting!

Love that kitten! Who know where they come from. They just materialize.


----------



## Northernstar

Blue said:


> Really nice Roadyy.
> 
> Finally the all the sheetrock damage repaired. Now I'm ready to paint but we can't seem to agree on a color! It took us 10 years to agree on how to face the fireplace, so the paint color really needs to be stepped up a little. I'm standing my ground on this one! Maybe I'll just go get the darn paint and expect him to adjust to it.
> 
> Getting out for a ride today. Going up north before it gets too cold to be comfortable up there. :wave:


"Too cold to be comfortable" is relative haha...


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> And just to show what a (near-)finished room looks like: This was our bedroom the week we moved into it. Now we have a nice rice paper lampshade and two cherry red bedside lamps, but I'm not taking proper photos of the room until I've found my sewing machine (in a pile of boxes) and properly hemmed the curtains...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wardrobe was the first physical thing specifically bought for the house, at an auction four years ago when we first drafted the plans. We actually changed the floor plan to accommodate its odd size. It's all come together very nicely. We're not the world's best plasterers, but have done a nice job considering there are only the two of us to do the work, and the rustic finish adds to the farmhouse atmosphere.
> 
> And this was the view that greeted us when we opened the curtains one morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lavender cuttings starting to grow and flower between native bushes in the garden beds, Romeo waiting for his breakfast with the donkeys keeping him company, West Australian acacias that double as fodder trees resplendent with golden pom-pom blooms, and the neighbour's cattle grazing the green hillside. We are very happy to look at all these things, and feel that all the work of planting and landscaping is really starting to pay off. Birdsong and insect humming takes over from frog calls as the day begins.


Absolutely gorgeous work, Sue! Yes, the rustic farmhouse look is wonderfully appealing-far more than a modern 'clinical' modern look! Just as we like it here at 'The Lodge'. What a _lovely_ touch to have your wedding photo above the bed as well!.... Folks, if you haven't yet, _do_ click on to Sue's attachment to view a prime example of sustainable living. The next time one has to haul a few bales, or hits one's thumb with a hammer, think of this! Great job, Sue and Brett


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne - your Boxers are lovely! I am so sorry to hear your dogs are not doing well. From the symptoms you describe it sounds like a brain tumour is a possibility. Our previous boxer had a brain tumour with similar symptoms. First, excessive drinking, then losing bladder control from time to time, then she started going blind. Eventually she lost motor control of her tongue, mouth and legs and we had to out her down. She was over 11 at the time. The tumour progressed very quickly and she didn't suffer long. It was still heartbreaking to see her go. Enjoy the good days you have with your dogs and save those memories. I wish you the best...


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> I am camping Saturday night, most definitely.
> Be about 41 @ night with electric blanket, I'm OK with that.
> Also it will be a big mud hole everywhere, I'm even OK with that.
> I think all our future riding for the year will be in a mud hole.
> It's been 3 weeks since riding. Big rain here for humpday.
> 
> I can even visit here with new phone while away at camp.
> 
> For those of you with GPS in phone, I found a free app for riding/hiking/etc...
> ViewRanger GPS. I have only tested @ home wandering through the woods.
> Seems OK and I can save each trip. We shall see on the weekend.
> 
> Stan: Bugs is quite the character!
> 
> Wonderful pics everyone!
> 
> NM: Are you back from your trip, with pics.
> 
> TJ: Your Monday is right around the corner.
> 
> While feeding at dusk lately I have noticed quite a number of bats lately.
> More like hundreds every evening soaring around me in the field.
> Anyone else seen this, seems like more than other years.
> 
> Have to go now and purchase a 1.75l. corn product.
> Today was miserable 100% humdidity @ 78 degrees.
> The air/fog this morning was heavy.
> Time to relax, maybe a hot bath to rejuvenate.


 Bats are awesome creatures, aren't they? The only answer I can think of is a cycle directly corresponding with whatever insects are still thriving in your region-we have 9 species here in MI, and all of course, are insectivores. I believe it's the same in your region, but no doubt you still have warm temps keeping things 'buzzing about'. Reptiles/amphibians/insects have already said good bye up here until spring.....


----------



## Northernstar

*Taken today off the side deck..raise your hand if you recognize snow clouds! 

Quick hello, folks! Have had some very busy days of late-both DS's were able to come over the week end, and left Mon afternoon. Such fun family time and good long treks! 
I've been using a different phone until the part came for my good one, thus only 'microscopic' photos not worth the bother all week. The one posted of Little McPeeps was one- (he's a guinea pig, if anyone wonders, but is hard to tell without the aid of a magnifying glass) haha ** Ellen, I wanted to show him to you to cheer you a bit 
Just a few to share, then must get some sleep! So glad to see everyone's adventures


----------



## Northernstar

We're fortunate to live in one of the highest elevations in N MI- This was taken on a trek w/oldest DS Sun afternoon just a short distance behind the house @ 1,600 ft... _what a climb_, but so worth it!  * Facing south, and this is also part of the N Country Trail which begins in upstate New York, passes through us, and ends in N Dakota


----------



## Northernstar

Last, but not ever least, horses!!  Taken this afternoon-we've had rain since Mon, so was a treat for everyone... This is Sugar and Laney, Star in a paddock behind me. 
* P.S. to all the anglers out there- DH and crew have had a hard, but successful salmon egg take at the weir all week, and many steelhead/trout species thriving as well... Get your fly rods ready for another good season 

Good night all, and God Bless!


----------



## Blue

Northernstar said:


> "Too cold to be comfortable" is relative haha...


Spoken like a true Michigander! I'm fairly comfortable riding down to the _*upper*_ 40's as long as there's no wind. Anything below that... [email protected]#


----------



## RegularJoe

Blue said:


> Spoken like a true Michigander! I'm fairly comfortable riding down to the _*upper*_ 40's as long as there's no wind. Anything below that... [email protected]#


My lesson barn doesn't cancel lessons due to cold unless the temp drops below zero F.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Been popping in...but never enought time to write my weekend novel.:-(

Just wanted to say HI!:wave:

And .....YEAH, Roaddy, liking that trailer!:wink: Looks similar to one we saw at Congress for $106,000. I think your price is too high....although the one I saw wasn't solar. :lol::lol::lol: I"m going to be picky. :lol:

Actaully, I serioulsy don't know if Jay could fit in some of those fancy trailers. There is so much space used up for the wheel wells.

Roaddy, if you know how to take my Congress video of trailer, or the other off FB and share it here, I am ok with that. I really didn't take too many photos, more video this time....whcih I don't know how to share.:-(

Gotta run!

Talk soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Google just ate my report twice. First long response then shorter response. So lets try even shorter.


NS, great pics and glad about kid time.

Dawn. True about trailer. I look them like you posted too. My post was poke at MN17.

Blue, happy bout your job, hope for more hours.

Terry, pull his head up when you think it is getting to low and stop the hop before he can do it.

MN17, have to upload to youtube to share link here of videos. I will try later.

No ride last night as got distracted by free meal at church when dropping daughter off. Fed horses after my meal and was dark so went home.

Back later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I agree, if you think a horse is going to buck, you need to pull the head up and actually give him a kick to give him momentum to move on. If they can get their head down, they can give a BIG buck....:shock:

I don't like bucks...I'm more expereicnced at rearing. :shock::-(


----------



## Blue

RegularJoe said:


> My lesson barn doesn't cancel lessons due to cold unless the temp drops below zero F.


Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in...should be doing my mounds of work, but need a breather for a moment.

I ride all year round. It gets pretty cold here in the winter. Of course if it's snowy and slippery I won't ride. I found really nice Carhart overalls that I wear while riding. I stay toasty warm. 

Roaddy, I love that wedding shot!

Had a great time at Congress. We ended up only attending Saturday. I had originally thought we would go in both days. Sunday morning ended up being beautiful, so I said, why should I sit and watch other people ride when I could be at home riding myself! So that is what I did! 

I got in two glorious days of riding in. Monday it sprinkled...but you know me....not a fair weather rider. :wink: I pulled on my new rain 'coach's coat' from Dover Saddlery and rode into the 'rainbow'. Yep, there was a rainbow!! I stayed nice and dry too. This coat is designed like a duster.

TJ, happy to hear you back at the barn. 

Koolio, great riding shots.

Is it AA with the sick dogs? Sorry to hear.

MR, glad you are getting to ride this weekend. RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:

OK, gotta go! Reading everything.

Have a good day!


----------



## tjtalon

I can't believe I've kept up reading, but I have...

Thanks Blue, Rick & Nicker for the crow-hop advice. I'll run that advice by Janice & see what she says about Dennis's apparent aptitude toward it. Way looking forward to HorseMonday (right around the corner, MR, for sure).

I have a bunny visitor. First, thought it was a fleeting fluke. Moved in, saw young bunny beneath bedroom window cuddled under the AC unit. Ok. There's lots of bunnies around (I did ask how the population control comes in, since this is an enclosed, albeit large, courtyard. Traps are set, & the rabbits released into wildlife areas). 2nd day here, was out on the patio, young bunny ran up & sniffed my toe. Was a bit of a surprise. After that, the past week, thought he/she had gone away to bunny-world out in the courtyard. Bunny reappeared (have gotten to recognize it), hangs out close by.

Accept that, it's ok. Today, after work was interesting 'tho. Cats (@ this moment, actually) glued to the screen door. I was @ my table, working on stuff, & saw Bunny @ the screen, close, nose to nose with...cats. Rather stupid bunny. Saw in my fake tree that the straw has been disturbed. Apparently Bunny is hanging out during the day, either torturing the cars for fun or thinks they're "friends". Really stupid bunny. 3 times this evening have seen the bunny run up into the patio, stare in the screen (into staring cat eyes) & bounce away. This is not a predator-savvy bunny.

Think I'll get some cast-off hay from the stall aisles @ Janice's...need to re-stuff the fake tree base after all. Might throw a tiny bit under the bedroom window AC unit. Might not. Stupid bunny.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My drive home. Oh so beautiful colores. The pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Another view from tonight.


----------



## Happy Place

Tomorrrow is the last day of my job. I applied to sub there but they use a sub-contractor company so it will take a week or mayube two before I can actually get work. I also applied to a part time job in their alt ed program. Hoping that I can work a couple hours in alt ed and then be used as a building sub the rest of the day. The Part time job doesn't start til second semester, I've been told I pretty much have it if I want it. I better start brushing up on my math. I know those kids need lots of math help!

Planning my bay next week. I think I will go for a trail ride in the am, get my TATTOO in the afternoon, followed by a leisurely dinner and bon fire. I'll post a pic when I get my tat LOL


----------



## Northernstar

Blue said:


> Spoken like a true Michigander! I'm fairly comfortable riding down to the _*upper*_ 40's as long as there's no wind. Anything below that... [email protected]#


Blue, that phrase was long ago stolen from Koolio, of whom I'm certain is tired of seeing me quote it! haha 'Tis true, however! 'Tis true 

** Koolio and Eole, an oversight on my part- I hope your Thanksgiving was wonderful, and full of good family times! So glad that Sam is doing well, and Eole, your Alize is a very beautiful girl..... Tres bien


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> I can't believe I've kept up reading, but I have...
> 
> Thanks Blue, Rick & Nicker for the crow-hop advice. I'll run that advice by Janice & see what she says about Dennis's apparent aptitude toward it. Way looking forward to HorseMonday (right around the corner, MR, for sure).
> 
> I have a bunny visitor. First, thought it was a fleeting fluke. Moved in, saw young bunny beneath bedroom window cuddled under the AC unit. Ok. There's lots of bunnies around (I did ask how the population control comes in, since this is an enclosed, albeit large, courtyard. Traps are set, & the rabbits released into wildlife areas). 2nd day here, was out on the patio, young bunny ran up & sniffed my toe. Was a bit of a surprise. After that, the past week, thought he/she had gone away to bunny-world out in the courtyard. Bunny reappeared (have gotten to recognize it), hangs out close by.
> 
> Accept that, it's ok. Today, after work was interesting 'tho. Cats (@ this moment, actually) glued to the screen door. I was @ my table, working on stuff, & saw Bunny @ the screen, close, nose to nose with...cats. Rather stupid bunny. Saw in my fake tree that the straw has been disturbed. Apparently Bunny is hanging out during the day, either torturing the cars for fun or thinks they're "friends". Really stupid bunny. 3 times this evening have seen the bunny run up into the patio, stare in the screen (into staring cat eyes) & bounce away. This is not a predator-savvy bunny.
> 
> Think I'll get some cast-off hay from the stall aisles @ Janice's...need to re-stuff the fake tree base after all. Might throw a tiny bit under the bedroom window AC unit. Might not. Stupid bunny.


How quaint you have rabbits in the courtyard! They're such intelligent animals, such as our horses, who are all prey animals! It's highly doubtful they're 'torturing' the cats, but are truly curious. Good for you to have the smarts to keep them behind glass for the sake of our songbird species, and other prey animals as well, as they're actually native to Asia... I think it wise of the rabbits, rather than 'stupid' to investigate for potential harm, just as our horses do when sensing something awry out in the pasture


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Tomorrrow is the last day of my job. I applied to sub there but they use a sub-contractor company so it will take a week or mayube two before I can actually get work. I also applied to a part time job in their alt ed program. Hoping that I can work a couple hours in alt ed and then be used as a building sub the rest of the day. The Part time job doesn't start til second semester, I've been told I pretty much have it if I want it. I better start brushing up on my math. I know those kids need lots of math help!
> 
> Planning my bay next week. I think I will go for a trail ride in the am, get my TATTOO in the afternoon, followed by a leisurely dinner and bon fire. I'll post a pic when I get my tat LOL


Looking forwards to seeing the art work. At our age. I have a bird on my arm with MUM inscribed got it 50 years ago.
Thought about having a small stick man pushing a lawn mower put on the back of my head. Still might.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, Stanley.....remember this truck? It's M's. She and her DH are selling it to buy a brand spanking new one....guess who may be buying it? Totally shocked me.....my MOTHER!:shock::happydance:

She has a sports car she doesn't really use, so thinking of seling it, and buying this. We could both get a lot of use out of it.

So...HP, cart before the horse? I had my two horses a year prior to buying a trailer....we've had the trailer several months prior to having an appropriate truck to haul it with.....I don't think it really matters!:wink:

For me, riding at home was fine, there are tons of places to go. I'm fortunate that way. You will have to decide what is right with you.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I checked out your video to try and bring it here, but cannot get it off your FB. Good point about the trailer. If there is ample access to long trails close to where the horses are then you can do with out a trailer for a while. I got to where the same old mailboxes were no longer fun to look at no matter how many different directions I went to get to them. Started using trailer to get to a few other trails and really revived my desire to ride. Now its more about finding pockets of time to get in the saddle.

Tj, sounds like the rabbit is replacing the bird view at the last place. Hope it works out to give you something to look for every day. Comon HM!!!!

Amber had her lesson last evening and learned how to turn Doc on his forehand and sidepassing in the middle of the ring without the assistance of the fence rail. She is doing very good and coming along amazingly.

I worked with the boys on trailer loading again and have a very positive lesson. Trusty hesitated for all of 30 seconds and followed me right into the trailer the first time. I turned him around and walked him out head first then stood at the back of the trailer long enough for him to think about what just happened. Headed back in the second time and he went all the way to the front and as I went to close the divider he turned around on me so I closed it with him facing backwards in there. Stood there with him for about 5 minutes til he was licking lips and relaxing. Walked him out again and gave him time to think about it before going in two more times without the least amount of resistance. Very proud of him!!!

Then decided to work with Little Man who has given me fits the last couple of times about loading. Keep in mind I am using a 25' lunge line to work with them. I halter him in the stall and walk out to the trailer and he is ancy trying to walk ahead and cut me off so we do a few back ups, circles and stops between barn and trailer to get his mind right. Get to the trailer and he pops right in and heads straight for the front stall then stands just as pretty as you please while I close the divider. Stood there a couple minutes and backed him out. Did this four times with him without even the smallest hint at resistance. Just proves he throws his fits at loading sometimes just out of spite!


Here are a few pics of Amber in her lesson and one of Mr. Spite himself as he is getting his dark chocolate coat back.


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Good for you to have the smarts to keep them behind glass for the sake of our songbird species, and other prey animals as well, as they're actually native to Asia... I think it wise of the rabbits, rather than 'stupid' to investigate for potential harm, just as our horses do when sensing something awry out in the pasture


Thanks NS. Guess I'll take my old degree in English Lit & my current license as an EMT, among other things, & congratulate myself on having a bit of smarts @ my age. (Although I do admit it's been at least 3 days since I cracked open my latest book on the politics of pre-WWII Germany). I'll also reserve my sense of humor regarding bunnies....golly, never in my life ascertained that prey animals are intelligent!:lol:


----------



## Stan

*Good morning*

Nickers, Rick, I can't view the photos on my version of the thread.

Its 0809 Saturday morning and we are waiting for the rain that is forecast. That's right, we have not had enough yet to ward of drought conditions this summer. It is dry again after a month of strong winds as we went through the equinox which dries out the ground. 50 mils each week for the rest of the month would not go amiss. Weather and ground conditions are at present the same as last year and the weeds are rampant. I have seen an increase in the grass growth after the application of prilled lime two weeks ago and the lime is still there. Much better than dust lime which would have been washed away by now. 

Bugs is stuck in two small paddocks that gives the rest a chance to come away but we need the rain.

For your health Don't use canola oil, or blended oils that have canola, It changes under heat. Use coconut, olive, or grass produced butter for cooking. Canola is manufactured by heat and petro chemical extraction and the heat applied changes the structure of the oil and it produces large amounts of radicals that harm us. 

So when you all wake on Saturday morning and cook breakfast I had 2 eggs, poached, on a muffin split, and topped with smoked salmon. Then a cup of tea or coffee. SWMBO is home this weekend, I did give her a coffee in bed that's got to be a good start. Might try talking to her as well, that has to be a move in the right direction.

TJ is the rabbit surviving or have the cats had a large dinner


----------



## Blue

Hi everybody! Haven't posted much lately, but been trying to keep track. My friend that works for the forestry took me on a ride the other day. She knows the best trails that I wouln't otherwise be able to find. Here's a few photos. The piles of rocks are actually the remains of a very, very old logging railroad. Can you imagine stacking miles of rocks to lay ties on? It's broken down in a lot of places, but you can still see where it lay for so many years. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Monty python has a fetish for rabbits.


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Monty python has a fetish for rabbits.


MR

What do you mean, those giant Flemish cave dwelling rabbits. :shock: (I think from in search of the lost graile) It would be hard to get close to one of them with out losing an arm or being injured severly!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey all

Sorry about being a no show. Hope everyone is doing good. Have a good evening. Chime in later.


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> MR
> 
> What do you mean, those giant Flemish cave dwelling rabbits. :shock: (I think from in search of the lost graile) It would be hard to get close to one of them with out losing an arm or being injured severly!


 ^^ ^^
Nah, "'Tis but a flesh wound!"


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> Thanks NS. Guess I'll take my old degree in English Lit & my current license as an EMT, among other things, & congratulate myself on having a bit of smarts @ my age. (Although I do admit it's been at least 3 days since I cracked open my latest book on the politics of pre-WWII Germany). I'll also reserve my sense of humor regarding bunnies....golly, never in my life ascertained that prey animals are intelligent!:lol:


TJ, good heavens almighty! Your intelligence was never questioned, but quite the contrary! You were complimented once again on 'your smarts' on being_ an excellent example of what a good steward cat owners can be for the_ _sake of our songbird species, and other prey animals. *_Many do not know that 22 bird species are extinct due to the introduction of cats to N America, being native to Asia....

Your post had a puzzling aura of anger regarding rabbits in your courtyard rather than humor, so I attempted to diffuse it a little. (If we were from _Australia_, however, we'd have a _reason_ for such contempt! haha)

I was the very first long ago to compliment you for keeping cats indoors, thus aiding in the attempt to save our bird species, and since then, have _openly_ complimented you many times. 

Yes, prey animals are very intelligent-truly! We've only begun to tap into the intelligence of horses over the years, (no matter the many hrs spent with them, there are new wonders every day!), and the small animals we enjoy and observe...

The hand of friendship is extended, and I bid you well!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday! (To everyone but Stan and SueC. For you Happy Saturday!)

It was a short week but a busy one. I had my interview at the Ministry of Education this afternoon. I think it went pretty well, but I don't know how the other candidates did. There are many great people who may also have applied for the job. Hopefully I will find out next week.

The kitten is still here and getting braver every day. DH found her snuggled up with George, one of our other cats, on the step this morning. She still runs and hides when we go out to the garage, but she pauses to look back for a few seconds first. She also stayed out to eat for a bit while we were in the garage today. She'll soon figure out we won't hurt her.

It is to be a beautiful weekend here. Unfortunately tomorrow, I have to go to the dentist as I broke a filling a couple days ago. :-(. I am also still fighting this cold /flu thing. I lost my voice this morning and ended up sounding like a pubescent teenage boy during my interview. Hopefully I can get out for a ride on Sunday.

We just started feeding the horses hay this last weekend. So far, they get fed two flakes each once a day, but as soon as the snow flies, they will get two feelings. The are all fat as can be so I am being a little stingy. We still have some grass in the pasture for them as well.

I hope every has a great weekend!


----------



## ellen hays

NS

I hope your Mr. Ben T Bunny didn't mind me using his breed of rabbits in my post. Somehow, a smaller variety just would not fill the roll of the rabbit in Monty Python's story. I can tell Ben t. is a big teddy bear in the pictures you post. Give him a hug and tell him thanx for letting me use his breed in my come back at MR. The only time that I have ever seen a vicious bunny was in the MP story and my brothers does when they had young. Little fluffys can become small grizzlies if their babies are threatened.:shock: 

Have a good night


----------



## tjtalon

NS: got hypersensitive I guess, & my bunny humor came off wrong (they're likely flesh eating rabbits anyway, although the cats would like to turn the tables). I think this huge move (& attending weirdness from old LL) has taken a toll on me...besides being horse-deprived for quite awhile.

I need HorseMonday.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I had the day unexpectedly off. The rain has finally stopped (we got over SIX INCHES on wednesday :shock and the sun returned, though the mud remains. Had a bunch of outside chores to do, but had to stop to appreciate the beauty around me.



















And my supervisor (the dread "coyote"), Mia:










Got a lot done today, including moving about 75 bales of hay. Certainly expect to sleep well tonight! Worked until the sun went down, then went in and enjoyed a lovely crock pot roast. I am not much for cooking, so love the simplicity.











Hope everyone has (or is having) a great weekend!


----------



## Happy Place

Last real day of work today. On to new things! I already have a sub day next week. I spoke to the superintendent's secretary. She said he is keeping my info close at hand, so when a position opens up, he can call me! She said they got terrific reports about me. I'm so glad! I just love it there. it does sound like I will get the PT job next semester and can sub a couple hours a day as well. I already know that there will be a 3 week long term sub spot coming up before Christmas. It's all very promising but oh so hard when vacation and exam times come. That means no work for me and no paycheck. I'm thinking I can pick up some horse sitting jobs around that time.

I had my consult for my tattoo today. My appointment is Tuesday afternoon. I'll post pics that evening, unless it looks too bruised up! I do tend to bruise like a peach so healing won't be pretty :lol:

I'm proctoring the PSAT tomorrow. After that it's chicken coop painting and reroofing for me. Winter is coming, I have to get those chores done. Hunting in the evening will be a welcome rest!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, what are you getting as a tat? DID I miss that some where?

Phantom, great photos! Very pretty area.


----------



## corgi

Phantom..the sun came out for us again today too! 

HP- yes, do tell about the tat. as most of you know, I got Isabella's outline tattooed on my ankle in April. My very first one!

Beautiful evening tonight. Was riding in the arena with two of the young girls that work there..aged 20. One was riding a large pony in a English saddle and they convinced me to try it out. I trotted and even cantered. My first experience in an English saddle. Totally different experience. I will always be a western rider, but I can see myself dabbling with some english riding every now and then.

No riding tomorrow. Have a meeting in Richmond tomorrow and then my investigative group has an investigation in Charlottesville. It's gonna be a long day and a long night but supposedly investigation is in an active location so maybe something will happen that I can't explain, but more than likely, my presence will cause all activity to cease. No one likes to partner with me for this very reason. LOL

Happy Friday...and Saturday down under!


----------



## corgi

Phantom..the sun came out for us again today too! 

HP- yes, do tell about the tat. as most of you know, I got Isabella's outline tattooed on my ankle in April. My very first one!

Beautiful evening tonight. Was riding in the arena with two of the young girls that work there..aged 20. One was riding a large pony in a English saddle and they convinced me to try it out. I trotted and even cantered. My first experience in an English saddle. Totally different experience. I will always be a western rider, but I can see myself dabbling with some english riding every now and then.

No riding tomorrow. Have a meeting in Richmond tomorrow and then my investigative group has an investigation in Charlottesville. It's gonna be a long day and a long night but supposedly investigation is in an active location so maybe something will happen that I can't explain, but more than likely, my presence will cause all activity to cease. No one likes to partner with me for this very reason. LOL

Happy Friday...and Saturday down under!


----------



## corgi

Sorry for the double post...

Anyway, here you go TJ. :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Flesh eating bunny!


----------



## Celeste

I didn't end up getting to ride today. Things kept getting in the way. 

We did have a nice band practice. Our bass player is a 27 year old kid with almost no musical training. I have been working like crazy teaching him music. I am amazed at how well he is doing. I'm proud of that kid!

Our old bass player died. I miss him terribly. He was a grouchy, ornery old man, but he could play. And he was my friend.

When we were playing today, on one song (that I had taught John to play) he sounded almost like Keith (our late bass player). It got me feeling all sentimental.


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Sorry for the double post...
> 
> Anyway, here you go TJ. :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Flesh eating bunny!


How did you manage to get the just got out of bed, before the morning coffee photo of SWMBO.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> How did you manage to get the just got out of bed, before the morning coffee photo of SWMBO.


I hope that you have your computer password protected or you are going to be in trouble............


----------



## Stan

Rick, Nickers the photo's arrived, must be the weather.

Now for the truck that's the old one, is it the one that got a little hot towing and what is it.

Rick its great to see the kids enjoying the same interests as the olds

My daughter is in the South Island of NZ and I don't get much time with her. I could be tempted to sell up and move south but then there is my son who is on the east coast of the North Island. He is a 5 hour drive, my daughter, a plane trip or a two day drive and boat trip away. I envy those that have their kids close. I intend to visit again when the legal issues are sorted. That's been on going coming up to 8 months now. Won't see it done before Christmas the other party is dragging the chain.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I hope that you have your computer password protected or you are going to be in trouble............


Nah, this thread moves so fast it will be pages back in a day or so. Its still raining just steady no wind good soaking type rain. And I'm thick skinned have to be to recognise the photo.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I wonder what she says about me. Nah, don't want to know, may hurt my feelings.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> For your health Don't use canola oil, or blended oils that have canola, It changes under heat. Use coconut, olive, or grass produced butter for cooking. Canola is manufactured by heat and petro chemical extraction and the heat applied changes the structure of the oil and it produces large amounts of radicals that harm us.
> 
> 
> TJ is the rabbit surviving or have the cats had a large dinner


Had spoken w/Janice a couple of mos ago about cooking oils (which i use for eggs & fish, mostly). I'd been using olive oil. She said coconut oil was better, as it doesn't break down w/heat. But...on my first shopping trip w/move-in to new place, couldn't remember what she's said. Knew it wasn't canola, for sure (& remembered a previous comment from you about that), so I got peanut oil:shock: Last Monday she reminded me of the coconut oil, but said peanut is pretty good...just coconut oil better.

The rabbit is surviving, as the cats can't get out & so far haven't wrassled me to the ground to procure my S&W. Lots of bunnies out there are quite well...& fat. If I could get one, it would be me, not the cats, who would have dinner (I might share 'tho).


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Sorry for the double post...
> 
> Anyway, here you go TJ. :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Flesh eating bunny!


I KNEW they existed, I just knew it!! RUN AWAY!! RUN AWAY!! (thank you, Monty Python).:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> Sorry for the double post...
> 
> Anyway, here you go TJ. :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Flesh eating bunny!


This picture reminds me of a chapter book the 4th graders love, it's called Bunnicula. It's about a 'vampire' bunny. LOL It's very cute! It's about a bunny that gets into mischief and a sheepdog that follows him around getting him out of trouble. 10 yo love it. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Ahhh, finally the weekend. It seems my weeks since school began have been so crazy busy. i don't care for crazy busy.

yesterday my big sis came into town. I took Pipes and met her at the nursing home to go visit dad. He's doing....OK I guess. I don't go visit probably as much as I should, but then again, I've said we were never that close.

anyway, I guess he is getting combative and won't eat most of the time. That comes with the Alziemers. He seemed pretty with it last night, but you never know. He didn't remember me ever being there with Pipes before.

Speaking of Pipes, she did GREAT there. A therapy dog in the making. Those patients who were 'with it' loved her and petted her. 

After the visit we met my niece for dinner. It was very nice.

Scooted off to the barn around 7:30 pm.:shock: My two were hungry! It was such a nice night, temps in the low 60s, and DH was at the football game, so I stayed and brushed and enjoyed the smell of horse. 

Hoping to get a ride in sometime this weekend. Currently it's pouring and windy. :-( There I draw the line. LOL

OH, Thursday Pipes had to get some booster shots. All her teeth are in but two...they are popping out, so that means she is older than the vet and shelter thought she was. She is due to be spayed here anytime! That also means she has done most of her growing....hoping she stays smallish. She weighed in at 19#s.  Up 6 pounds since we got her.

Stanley, that truck I just posted is a 2013 Ford F150 6 cylinder with Ecoboost. It pulls my horse trailer very well as well as a fully loaded (with a Belgium) 3 horse trailer. 

The SUV that had cooling issues was my mom's Nissan Exterra. It can pull the trailer with just Jay on it....but not really useful. She may even sell that Nissan and just use the F150.  I think that is a sound decision.

Well...need to run and feed my troops and breathe in some magic horse smells.

Have a wonder day ya'll.:wink:

RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm not sure how this all turned into rabbits.
















Getting ready to hit the muddy trail.
Load horses in a bit and off to camp.

Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Therapy dog in the making.

Is she smaller than you thought? Most people who meet her and have only seen pictures are shocked at her size.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ya know, I was just saying to DH, my dad always looks miserarble in pictures....and in reality, he has always been a very unhappy person. never seeming to be satisfied with his life, always looking for something better....

Thing is....even in an Alziemers state....he is still unhappy. What a way to live huh? What a shame to go through this short life on Earth so dang unhappy and unsatisfied with what you have.

Just my food for thought.......

i'm glad I didn't get that 'gene'. :wink: I'm a happy go lucky person....and I'm proud of that! 

Good day all!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, Pipes looks great. Sorry about your Dad. I know what you mean though. My mother lived her entire life miserable and died miserable. You're right, it's sad.

I love that flesh eating bunny! I wonder if I could trap one and domesticate it? Would come in useful sometimes.:twisted:

Got a busy day planned. I'm determined to ride all day tomorrow so lots on the list for today. The first one being, paint 2 different walls. We finally narrowed our paint color search to 2 colors. I got a quart of each from Dunn Edwards. We're going to paint 2 walls and live with that color until next week. I'm the optimist thinking this will determine our color, he's the pessimist that thinks we're not going to like either one and start all over. Ugh!:evil:


----------



## Celeste

Our neighbor's big chow got loose and came over this morning. Our tiny terror of a dog was furious. She snapped and barked and growled at him. Fortunately for her, he only wanted to make friends. She had no interest in anything but protecting her territory. I put her in her crate for 30 minutes and he gave up and went on home. I think if we are invaded by a T. rex, she will go after it too. Silly dog.


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> NS: got hypersensitive I guess, & my bunny humor came off wrong (they're likely flesh eating rabbits anyway, although the cats would like to turn the tables). I think this huge move (& attending weirdness from old LL) has taken a toll on me...besides being horse-deprived for quite awhile.
> 
> I need HorseMonday.


 Hey, no worries, and wishing you many wonderful Horse Mondays to come!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I love that flesh eating bunny! I wonder if I could trap one and domesticate it? Would come in useful sometimes.:twisted:



I too loved the Bunnicula stories as a kid.. but I had no idea it was apparently based on a true story! :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wasnt going to ride today....but I saw a speck of blue through the clouds, so I decided to go for a 'short' one. :lol:

So glad I did.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I'm not sure how this all turned into rabbits.
> View attachment 532705
> 
> 
> View attachment 532713
> 
> 
> Getting ready to hit the muddy trail.
> Load horses in a bit and off to camp.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend all.


Because one never knows what rabbits are capable of. They're mysterious & unpredictable....& potentially dangerous; always, jut run far away...

Have a lovely horse weekend!!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> I too loved the Bunnicula stories as a kid.. but I had no idea it was apparently based on a true story! :shock:


It WAS? Dang, clue me in on that!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Our neighbor's big chow got loose and came over this morning. Our tiny terror of a dog was furious. She snapped and barked and growled at him. Fortunately for her, he only wanted to make friends. She had no interest in anything but protecting her territory. I put her in her crate for 30 minutes and he gave up and went on home. I think if we are invaded by a T. rex, she will go after it too. Silly dog.


I do believe this little dog has found her Home..& is protecting it! Lucky pup, to be w/you


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Therapy dog in the making.
> 
> Is she smaller than you thought? Most people who meet her and have only seen pictures are shocked at her size.


She does look like a therapy dog in the making. For real.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> She does look like a therapy dog in the making. For real.


Funny, out in public, people are all commenting on how 'calm' she is...which she is to the enth degree. But tell them, come to our house around 5:00am and 8:00 pm....she's wild.:lol:

DH is going to a church service of a friend of his family's. He told them I had a riding excursion to go to. He is so nice that way....now I have the day to myself. 

Much to do, but I will try to get much of it done soon so I can ride again today!

I've really been working with suppling Jay's body. As we ridedown the dirt roads I make him move off my leg at a walk and trot. We've been working on turning his haunches, which he is very good at, and turning his front end....which is very heavy. I want to 'spin' him. His back up is becoming much smoother and faster! Yes, I am playing and training hime for pretend Reining. He doesn't have the legs for it, but we will play around a bit.  Plus, we don't really canter....

I notice since the weather has turned cold and damp he is a bit 'trippy' on his right front. That's the leg that has always given him issues. He doesn't ride lame, but for the first 5-10 minutes he is choppy and trips a bit on that leg. I also wonder if it isn't his shoulder. Thinking of getting a massage therapist in....

Well, better start my day. Can't wait to hear of other's adventures!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

Many pages to read, something about vampire-bunnies, nostalgic music, beautiful fall pics, down-Under droughts, tiny guard dog, a cute therapy puppy, and mud-riding? This thread moves in all directions, such a fun read.

IT'S SNOWING RIGHT NOW! :shock: I was heading to ride Eole, but first snow makes kids and horses a little crazy, so I'll wait for later.

Talking about small guard dogs, my scottie is so territorial. He attacks any dog coming here. On 2 occasions, he jumped straight to the throat of a great dane and a husky. Both didn't fight back, it could have ended badly.

The future garage floor is done (cement slab) and wall structure should appear tomorrow. 
*Blue*, weren't you building a new stable? How is it coming?

*TJ*, have a great lesson tomorrow, expecting full report. (please protect your cats against those blood-sucking bunnies)


----------



## Blue

Yes, Eole, new stalls are coming along nicely. I haven't gotten pics yet because we don't have the rubber mats down yet. Ready to, but those things are heavy and unwieldy so I need some help. However they are very usable right now. I don't leave a horse in there for very long because that concrete can get hard on their joints, but it's a nice clean space to separate a horse out for feeding time and then turn out. I promise pictures when I get the mats in.

Also, looking for ideas. For the roof we reused some of the old roofing and it has some screw holes in it that need to be plugged. It is corrugated metal and sadly not strong enough to hold me so I can crawl along the top to plug the holes. Have to use something from the bottom. We tried one product, I forget what it was called, but it dripped out before it could bond and harden. Maybe Az heat? Now that it's cooler it might work, but does anyone have any other ideas? I'm ready to just stick a patch of Gorilla Tape over each hole and hope for the best.

And here's a bit of frustration. Does anyone here ever visit any other threads? I've checked into several from the new posts button and some are quite informative and fun, but others ... Wow! Is it just our "age group" that actually knows how to speak to people without cutting them to ribbons? I feel so sorry for some of those people asking a question and just wanting reasonable advise or even ideas and then getting talked down to, like they should have known better. Frustrating. I've posted to a very few. Some went ok and others didn't. I would say that some people feel anonymous on the internet and can say what they want, and that may be part of it. But, I hear people (complete strangers) talking to others in public the same way. Am I a nut for thinking that manners and courtesy are "old hat"?

Well, I'm off to get ready for our ride today. Have no idea how many are coming, or how long it will be. Talk about a mushroom right? So, I'll fill my water barrel and pack a lunch. Leaving my dog home this time as I don't like taking him when I have so little knowledge of the location and riders. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Eole

Blue, this is why most of us rarely leave this thread and a couple more friendly threads. I venture occasionnally on subjects where I might learn something new or contribute usefully. I run away from bashing and word-fights. The rare time spent at my screen has to be fun, not a source of frustration. It comes down to kindness, respect and a splash of humour, which I find here all the time.

Courtesy is not only age-related, I'm pretty sure that the children of people on this thread (NS, Roadyy) have respect for others. It's the values they're taught.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - I agree that courtesy comes from the values one is taught. I do visit other threads but tend to duck out when mud starts slinging. I think people sometimes think when they post online that nobody can see them, so they act differently, and are sometimes rude. I don't know. It would be interesting to see how consistent people are. 
Sorry you have snow. It is beautiful and up to 18 C here today. Gotta love those lovely fall days! We are also painfully aware that every nice day is a bonus right now. The last two years, we were into full fledged winter by this time.
I'm looking forward to seeing your barn when you can get pics!

Nickers - lovely ride pics! Piper is also a beauty!

So the kitten has disappeared. She seems to have left out the cat door yesterday and is nowhere to be seen. Maybe she wasn't dropped off, but wandered in from a nearby farm and has now gone home. I hate worrying over her, but I still do. 

DD and I are planning to go riding this afternoon, as it is a beautiful day. This morning I switched out the summer fly sheets for the warmer winter sheets and blankets in the barn. Hopefully we won't have to use them too soon. I usually leave the horse unblanketed unless they are shivering or having trouble maintaining their weight. Once we start blanketing, we cannot stop until late spring, especially since the horses are outside almost all the time. I'll bring them in for a night or two if it gets really nasty in the winter (like -40), but not often. Right now they all look great and their winter coats are coming in nicely. 
I have been feeding Buckeye Gro n Win and it seems to be working really well. Usually Sally starts to drop weight and lose muscling by this time of year and she hasn't. I started feeding hay once a day last week, but am now up to twice a day. Although we still have some grass, I need to leave a bit to catch the snow in the winter and allow for a healthy re growth in the spring.

Just curious as to what everyone else on here does for winter feeding and blanketing? There is no right or wrong because each horse and area is different, but I am curious just to know what others do.

Have a great day!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> And here's a bit of frustration. Does anyone here ever visit any other threads? I've checked into several from the new posts button and some are quite informative and fun, but others ... Wow! Is it just our "age group" that actually knows how to speak to people without cutting them to ribbons? I feel so sorry for some of those people asking a question and just wanting reasonable advise or even ideas and then getting talked down to, like they should have known better. Frustrating. I've posted to a very few. Some went ok and others didn't. I would say that some people feel anonymous on the internet and can say what they want, and that may be part of it. But, I hear people (complete strangers) talking to others in public the same way. Am I a nut for thinking that manners and courtesy are "old hat"?


Oh boy!, you covered a lot of ground her.
I myself have tried to participate in some other threads, not pretty.
Have been known to purposely stirred their kettle on several topics.
I only stick to a few threads that's it.
At times I view new posts, type a comment, then delete it.
I figure why bother, save on the bashing.
Then if I do reply there is so much BS going on I delete the thread subscription shortly thereafter.

Very pleased with this thread.
We all do things a bit different and it is respected here.
I don't recall any know-it-alls here preaching to us.

I just ride and like sharing the adventures.

Must admit I have through of starting some controversial threads, just cuz.


----------



## Celeste

I mostly just look at this ride and the 2014 How Far Did We Go? thread in the trail riding section. 

Most other places are plagued with kids that pretend to be adults; adults that act like unruly kids, and morons that correct everybody about stuff they know nothing about.

It is a waste of time getting upset with imaginary people out in the ether.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> IT'S SNOWING RIGHT NOW!


I need a "run away screaming" smiley! Hope the snow doesn't stick around (and please, keep it up there!!).





Koolio said:


> Just curious as to what everyone else on here does for winter feeding and blanketing? There is no right or wrong because each horse and area is different, but I am curious just to know what others do.


We do our best to have grass hay available 24/7. In terms of blanketing, we let the horses tell us. We leave everyone naked until the shivering starts, then apply weight of blankets necessary to keep that individual comfortable. Last season, in the worst of the winter (when we were getting blasted with the canadian cold air), the temps were below zero with wind chills and we had 2 horses in heavy weights and 2 in medium weights. We have 3 weights of blanket for the boys (who are partially clipped, therefore tend to chill faster) and 2 weights for Gamer (who is fat enough to provide her own insulation!).




Blue said:


> Does anyone here ever visit any other threads? I've checked into several from the new posts button and some are quite informative and fun, but others ... Wow! Is it just our "age group" that actually knows how to speak to people without cutting them to ribbons? I feel so sorry for some of those people asking a question and just wanting reasonable advise or even ideas and then getting talked down to, like they should have known better. Frustrating. I've posted to a very few. Some went ok and others didn't. I would say that some people feel anonymous on the internet and can say what they want, and that may be part of it. But, I hear people (complete strangers) talking to others in public the same way. Am I a nut for thinking that manners and courtesy are "old hat"?


I think a lot of people don't think before they speak (type), as the internet gives them a sense of security they wouldn't have in a face-to-face conversation. I also think, in general, manners and courtesy is on the decline in real life, so is going to be exponentially worse online. A lot of the rudeness I see online I suspect comes from a lack of confidence on the part of the person being nasty.. making themselves feel better at the expense of someone else.

I tend to stick to the trail riding section, the endurance section and now this thread. I do read a lot of the new posts that sound interesting, but I find myself hesitating to post anything a lot of the time. I figure life is too short to make myself crazy over people being wrong on the internet. :wink:


DH and I took Dream down to her "winter vacation" location today. A very good friend who lives about 2 hours south of me has more pasture than horses now, after having lost 2 of her 3 horses to old age over the past few months. Her remaining horse, ironically named Solo, is also on r&r for the winter, so we figured having Dream down there for company (and to help eat the grass) would be good for all involved. Solo and Dream know each other from training rides, so we hoped the transition would be a non-event.










And, thank goodness, it was! After the above greeting, Solo nipped Dream exactly once on the neck.. which resulted in a loud squeal and a strike and the Look Of Death from Dream. Solo lept back, stunned expression on his face.. and he didn't try anything like that again. Silly boy, but I guess ya can't blame him for trying. :lol:











Dream was just thrilled to see grass that hadn't already been grazed down to nubs! Felt very odd to close up the empty trailer and get back in the truck to head for home without her, but I know this is to her benefit.


----------



## Eole

> Must admit I have through of starting some controversial threads, just because


 "I'm a beginner, my horse kicks, bites, rears, bucks but I LOOVVVE him, what should I do?"
When I read a post along those lines, I suspect it's someone like you just wanting to have fun and see how long it takes to tear an imaginary kid apart... :lol:

Koolio, you're obviously included in the parents with great kids! :wink:

I stable the horses at night and they spend the day out all year. Stable is kept around 10C to avoid water freezing. I never blanket, I need them with a healthy coat. I don't ride much in winter, so I don't mind the heavy coat. We don't have a shelter yet, so on the worst cold and windy days, they may come in earlier.
As for feeding, they are on free choice timothy hay. I added a slow feeder net in the hay-hut outside and it works great. I have easy-keepers. They get a concentrated vitamin-mineral supplement morning and night. Using Sunshine Plus from BlueSeal and very happy with it. If I need extra calories, I add ground flax and/or some feed (high fiber-fat type, from BlueSeal also)

I chickened-out from riding today. Made vegetable soup from home-made broth, smells like heaven in the house.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary

Good Day All

Saturday appeared wonderful, passing clouds all day.
Got really cold when cloudy, 25-30 mph winds all day.
Trees down all over the trails, took a few detours around things.
About 5 miles worth of riding.

Crock pot at the ready with beef stew.








Sunday still windy, all the trees that rub together in the wind, squeaking.
A haven of mud longest stretch was about a 1/10 of a mile 6" deep.
We avoided many trails we would normally ride, maybe 50 degrees today.
And the leaves, only 40 miles from my house and the trees are getting bare.

Heading down a road out of the camp ground area.








Getting inventive with my new phone. See I am old.








Long stretch of mud all camo with leaves.








First run with the ViewRanger app. 
A small 5 mile loop, I'm liking this new program.
My daughter and I did this route today.
Neat info for the ride, few areas we were 8-11 mph.
Overall 2.7 mph the terrain is poor.








Glad we brought electric blankets 37 last night. :shock:


----------



## Koolio

*Blast from the past...*

DD was cleaning her room today and came across some very old photos. Here are a couple of pics she found. (I had to take a photo of the pictures so they aren't great, but you will get the idea.

Best summer job ever! When I was about 16, I worked at an 1890's historic park (Fort Steele) located in the heart of the B.C. Rockies, with the horses. My job was to help with the horses and act like an 1890's young lady would. The dress I am wearing was nearly 100 years old back then and belonged to my great-great grandmother. My grandma found it in her attic and fixed it up for me to wear at the park. In this picture I am driving Cimmaron, a Clyde x Thoroughbred, with the "doctors buggy". It's too bad he bent around to scratch himself at the last minute.










Often, I would ride sidesaddle around the park and talk to tourists. We also did all the farming with horse and plow. One of my least favourite things was to drive the hay wagon. Someone on the ground would fork the hay up into the wagon and my job was to drive it from swath to swath and then stomp down the hay with my feet while we were stopped. I always went home crazy itchy after hay day.

The park had a full herd of Clydesdales and often took their 6 horse hitch with the beer wagon on parade. We would get up early, bathe the horses, comb out the feathers, braid the manes and tales, out in the rosettes, polish the harness and eventually tack up the 6 horses to be paraded around park, or through whatever small town we happened to be in that day. Once in a while, I was lucky enough to be able to drive the "six". This is a picture of one of those days.










I cannot describe the thrill of doing this and feeling the full power of 6 giant, 18hh Clyde's in your hands! 

I had almost forgotten about those days until I saw the pictures again. I remember we used to bet each other ice cream that we couldn't jump from the ground onto the back of one of those gentle giants. Winner got ice cream and the loser got dunked in the water trough. I think this is where my love of drafts and draft crosses (like old man Sam) came from. Good times!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, good job. Camping is great no matter the weather!

Koolio, that is awesome! A little jealous I am.

Just got back from a very hot ride. It was nice, but very warm. Warm enough that I hosed off the horses when I got home. I need to go make dinner.

Thank you all for confirming that I'm not a stuck up sissy. People really are rude sometimes! I think I'll stick to this thread until I feel stronger. :-o


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Roadyy, good job. Camping is great no matter the weather!
> 
> Koolio, that is awesome! A little jealous I am.
> 
> Just got back from a very hot ride. It was nice, but very warm. Warm enough that I hosed off the horses when I got home. I need to go make dinner.
> 
> Thank you all for confirming that I'm not a stuck up sissy. People really are rude sometimes! I think I'll stick to this thread until I feel stronger. :-o


Blue: You don't have to visit another thread to get some stirring or the micky taken out of you. Hang about, say something serious, and I'll jump right in and make you feel at home. We will build your strength:lol::lol::twisted:

MR that's not old. I thought would put my photo up but I doubt if I would live it down. Now back to cooking dinner. Venison, and it will soon be time to hunt again. Not much left.


----------



## tjtalon

Now that I've read the latest stories on everyone's real riding adventures, maybe I'll get geared up for today's lesson! It's been awhile (a month & 2 days), so feeling a bit apprehensive (w/likely no cause to).

Hope the Sunday mucker did her job yesterday (she does it for $$ off of her board, which is incentive for her to show up, unlike last year's constant no-show) so that I can have some energy left over. Still thinking of asking for Dennis, but will see; Janice's intuition-of-the day is always right on.

I look at other threads sometimes. just to read if the subject might be something I can learn from, but I don't comment. When I first investigated HF & got on the introduction area, someone kindly directed me to this thread (which I'm too "old" for, but that's what it is...& no, no picture. Don't want to destroy anyone's screens!)

Later w/HM then, hoping for a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Had to post this video to share as it is the first thing I thought of when reading about attack of the Rabbits.

I'll be back to post more in a moment.


----------



## Blue

O my gosh! I've never seen anything like that!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

So I go out to feed Friday evening and find Doc locked in his stall. Apparently Amber did not unlock the gate to the pasture after untacking and brushing him down. She is grounded for a time and not allowed to have her friend join us for the lessons unless friend is taking lessons too. She gets too eager to play instead of focusing on the tasks causing her to forget certain details. Called my cousin who feeds in the morning and he didn't notice the gate latched either as he is used to seeing Doc beat him to the stall. Luckily it wasn't dead of summer since the fans weren't on, no breeze, auto watering in each stall and only the feed after the ride Thursday and feed Friday morning. Could have ended so much worse.

The stalls needed the shavings replaced anyways and the mess left after the night and day forced the issue. So she got to clean out all of the old in Doc and Trusty's stalls and all the sand/dirt drug in by the hoof. Had to haul it in the wheel barrow about 500 feet to the dump pile on each load.

She got a good work out and I broke down and helped with most of the wheel barrow trips. I'm not much of a supervisor with my kids in these types of matters. lol


More on the rabbit front. DW and DD have two rabbits they keep out in the yard. They thought they were smart and built a little pen to keep them and their cages in. The rabbits dug under the fencing a few weeks ago and we spent 45 minutes catching them. They moved the fencing to another spot in the yard and lasted for 2 days before they got out again. Now they just run loose in the yard and go in the fencing to get their food. Both are black, but one is almost twice the size of the other.


Riding lesson Thursday
























Boys getting darker

















Stall maintenance

























Rampant Rabbits


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I need Amber's youth & talent w/riding (in time she'll get the work ethic thing going, lol! Nice of you to do the 'barrow trips). And....told you'all bunnies can be strange (that's a joke! Not serious!!!)

HorseMonday: (Callie & Nej still there, I was relieved that Callie wasn't gone yet). Sunday mucker did her job, so mine was much easier (just one horse-worth per stall & pen of 9..& my trip to the pile is longer than Amber's, but only had to make 2 trips. awesome). My feelings today are about half & half, but Janice gives me a "by & large, very good". I'll take her opinion over mine, as I'm too hard on myself.

Had thought long & hard about Dennis, so asked for him. Janice was for it, but warned me that he can be unpredictable ("You don't know WHAT he's going to do, but he's always going to do SOMETHING".) She did say the crow-hop happens in a canter; since not @ canter yet, that's ok. We did good at a walk, faster walk. He's very light & responsive & paid attention to me. I kept in mind that the reins are for gentle guidance, not a steering wheel, & worked on having my body/legs do the directions.

We were going left at a fast walk when something spooked him; not bad at all, just a little dip & slide to the right, which I went with, then stopped him. janice had me take him back to his "point of spook", back him up, go forward a couple of steps, stop and let him look. Repeated that a couple of times. Realized he was looking at Janice's old dog, laying in shadow beneath a tree outside of the roundpen. "We" looked at it, then I turned him around, walked the rail thru the "scare zone" & he did fione. Once directly past the "zone" Dennis put his ears back on me & all was good.

Then I tried his trot. Had watched it while Janice free-lounged him prior to my getting on. Very bouncy. Very. And, yes, it was. I couldn't sit it. Janice took us to the extended pen she'd made out of 2 roundpens (oblong) & lounged him on a line, so I could just feel it & get into it. Sat it a few times, worked hard on relaxing my body into my seat & keeping my balance. (Janice said "if you can sit his trot, you can sit anyone's"...well; did the best I could, first time out). 

She took off the lounge line and Dennis figured he was done for the day. Did do another slow walk around the big pen. When we headed for the grooming post, he veered left to go to his home. I couldn't stop him, & didn't know how to. I sat back & pulled up on the reins for a stop, but heard Janice say "Don't do that, he's going to buck!" So, let him have his way. When he stopped at his gate, I got off. Led him back to the post, but felt bad (that's what usually happens in my lesson; I do really well, then...not.)

Janice said next time she's going to show me how to turn a stubborn horse in a situation like that. She reminded me that I haven't ridden in over a month, was nervous to begin with because of that, and said "Don't think about what you think you did 'wrong'. You voluntarily got on a new horse after all this time and Dennis can be a challenge. He can be an angel or he can be goofy and squirrely; today he was both. I saw you come in wanting to push yourself further and you DID, and you did a good job. Don't think about where you're not, but about how much you've done to get where you are right now". 

The last sentence of hers came as my eyes started to get wet, while asking her "How long is this going to take me to GET IT?" She said, as long as it takes.

I'm certainly no elder prodigy. This is just something I've wanted to do since I was a toddler and saw a horse. Now it's all combined with wanting to learn and know, for real. Leaked wet stuff a bit more on the drive home.

Emotional lately, for sure, but I care so much about this and feel like I'm running out of time. Plus, the birthday is coming, this coming Tuesday (I took a personal day off...have to work Christmas [I have to work every holiday except those which happen to fall on a Monday], so darned well wanted my birthday off).

Well, that was HM. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Roadyy

Don't feel bad. I will let you in on a little secret about Amber's riding. She also forgets how the brakes and turning works when Doc decides not to go the same direction Amber points when she has not ridden in a couple of weeks. So Shannon has gotten in the habit of doing a refresher on her in the event we have to miss several lessons. That has helped alot.

Just to explain that refresher is her standing beside the saddle before mounting and pulling his head around towards her and releasing when he gives his head. Then the same thing on the other side and then both ways again from the saddle. If he turns and walks in the direction she is pulling then she goes with him til he stops and releases him. Rinse and repeat til he does move his feet. She then makes 2 passes around the arena with circles in each corner.

It sounds like it takes a long time, but usually no more than 10 minutes to get to the end of the second lap. now, she does the circles in the corners with two laps at every lesson to loosen up Doc and Amber both. Helps Doc flex and Amber to settle and breathe. lol


I am very proud of you and your progress!!!!


----------



## Celeste

It sounds like you did a great job of riding Dennis. You have come along tremendously. I am proud of you!


----------



## tjtalon

Just popped in to see if anyone had read my post. Read my own post again & started to leak. Don't know why I'm being so leaky today w/this lesson.

Thanks so much, Rick & Celeste. The support is so much appreciated.

Next time I want to get on Bailey. She doesn't mind working, and as long as she's not in the arena, she paces herself for the slower pace of a roundpen.

I just so much want to DO this.

...leak...leak...


----------



## Celeste

And you can do this.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Tj, fantastic lesson!! Thank you for sharing the story. I am new to your journey, but seems to me you are doing extremely well. Very brave to get in a new horse after a break from riding, and handle things like spooks and horses-with-opinions with aplomb. Sounds like you have a good instructor and I am happy to hear her want you to focus on the positive in your lesson.

From my POV, you ARE doing this.

:clap:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright TJ, I can't "like" the post you're leaking on. That doesn't sound right.

You have provided some wonderful Horse Monday stories for all of us.
I sure like'em and usually you are very excited.









Sometimes my daughter gets PO'd on a ride.
I tell her every ride can't be perfect.
They are animals with their own mind.
We get back, talk about the positives and all is good.
Don't be hard on yourself.
And have you ever road this horse before?


----------



## Celeste

If you ride a horse and you don't get hurt, it was a successful ride.


----------



## RegularJoe

Wow, a couple of days away and there's five or six pages of new posts. To all, thanks for all the great stories, photos, and thoughts. 

I love this thread!


----------



## Blue

TJ, you're doing great. You are allowed to leak for 1 day only, then pat yourself on the back and get back out there. You continue to improve each time. Maybe you don't see it, but it's there. You're living your dream, remember?:hug:


----------



## Stan

TJ. I agree with MR, not sure about the leaking but at our age :shock: Talking about age how old will you be and I know a gentleman does not ask a lady her age. I never pretended to be a gentleman and don't forget the photo of the birthday girl.

Cheers all. Not much to add, not doing anything with Bugs at the moment. My time is taken up with a bit of gardening, keeping on top of my legal issues and SWMBO mother. She is not going to get any better so its weekly trips to Auckland each weekend for DW. I think I am going to have to take a page out of TJ's book and grow some and ride that Bugs. Never know its a long weekend this week so I might get some action, and for the younger among us, NO, action to my generation means to move without tripping or feeling any pain. As for feeling pain, it may be the stuff I put in the water that sorts that. Probably makes me trip to.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Popping in real quick...

Cause TJ, you know i have to respond....but you DID do it!! You were up on a horse and RIDING! BIg deal if you messed up a bit.....M_STATKES ARE GOOD~_ We actually learn best by learning from our mistakes...

Which by the way, I'm not ever really clear on what your minor mistake was at the end.:?

It's easy to focus on the 'bad', especially if it happens at the END of something, like your lesson. 

I totally get it....when I was starting out presenting on the brain, I would fixate on the 'bad' and never the good....there was plenty of GOOD, and minimal bad, but it's easier to remember the bad. I too would cry and lose sleep the night after the presentation.....fretting over it. 

It's hard to do, but you MUST focus on what you did RIGHT!!!! Every time a negative thought/memeory comes back into your head, throw it in that virtual garbage can.:wink:

You DID it! You DID it, you DID it. You are up riding a HORSE!!:wink: You got him past that scary spot. How many people would have stopped there?

Be PROUD!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A quick peek into my weekend....cause it was a good one!

Jay rode really well on Sunday, no tripping. Saw the farrier last night, he said one of Jay's shoes was slightly bent, could be the cause....

Since he's been working so well, I decided to gather my courage and ask him to canter. I've done it before, but it's been a while and quite frankly, i am afraid.

but, I decided, I knew what to do. I know to give him his head and ask. He did great!!!!!

First few times he would only go a few strides. Suspecting it was my hesitation. Then finally he went and rode it for a bit. He has such a 'hoppy' canter. You really bounce if you don't ride it right.

So....now that i have a nice pleasure jog down...I want to work on a nice pleasure lope.

But, I do feel bad asking him to canter when he had a bent shoe....but I never knew it.

OK, gotta run!

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks everyone. I'm done leaking. I think I had great Expectations or something, maybe just want to be farther along than I am (and likely having an upcoming birthday "moment"). Well, as Phantom said, guess...I AM doing this.

Nicker, I count on you to bring my mind back in line from the wallow-point. The mistake was, at the end, when I couldn't stop Dennis, I felt him bunching up under me & I panicked and pulled on his head (that's where the leak erupted, thank God he was in a sidepull & not on a bit); that's when Janice hollered to stop doing that, he's gonna buck. I've worked so hard on my hands and one moment of panic flew it away. I felt really bad about pulling on him.

No, MR, have never been on Dennis before. And this is where I come to recall the positives; no one at home, cats couldn't care less!

Stan, I don't mind the question; I turn 61 next Tuesday the 28th. Photo?! I'll think about it, just for you!

Celeste, I wasn't hurt...don't want to get hurt, that might be part of the problem; gets in the way of confidence. I'm doing this, I'm doing this, I'm doing this...!

Gotta go to work now. Next HM will be better, no matter what.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, the only negative I read in all of that was you getting off on a bad action by him. The hardest thing for someone still in the beginning of learning is to not end on a bad note. When he jogged and went his own direction you could have done like Janice said and let Dennis go to his spot then make him back up and go around again to a spot you choose then dismount. This lets him know that he did not win by going to the spot he chose and that you are the one who decides when it is time to stop riding not him. You will get back to that confidence level after a couple of consistent weeks of riding again. The muscle memory and the thinking memory will kick back in and you will be near automatic again. 

Like the others have said, you are DOING IT! Every time you get in the saddle you are doing it and doing it well! You are getting it more and more every time you ride and this was a great lesson to help you remember that there is always something to learn because no two horses are the same. We can not learn without mistakes as you learn nothing but repetition with doing it right every time. 

Well I went and toured a boarding barn just around the corner from the house just to see what it was like. They had an ad for $200 a month for pasture boarding with 2 feedings a day and they provide the hay. It's literally 10 minutes from my house and I could easily reroute my way to work to go by there every morning to feed the boys. 

The bad is it is in bad shape building and wiring wise. No cover on the electrical panels wires disconnected and extension cords running into the panel where the cover should be and hooked up to breakers. I literally cringed and shivered from the fire hazard I was staring at....in the tack room full of saddles and blankets. 

The woman who is running it now has been running it about a year now and started out as a volunteer with the last guy who had it. He is well known around the area for the bad business practices while there. Put a thick cloud over the place. She is not very horse savvy from the conversation I had with her, but she has the desire to do good by the horses as best she can. I started asking questions about horse basics and got the deer in headlights look from her and her teen daughter. Mentioned buying posters with saddle part names as well as a poster of a horse with all the body parts named to help people learn their horses and equipment better. 

I told her I wasn't sure I was ready to put my horses there and with the deal I presently have am paid up til middle of December now. I would be interested in coming out some time and helping correct and improve as much of the disaster that is there now. I can not believe the city and county code enforcement and fire department have not shut them down for the fire hazard from the electric wiring all over the place. The hallway is cluttered with empty bags, containers and bailing twine everywhere. I'm not the cleanest person, but that just screams accident.

Sorry for the novel, but had to get that out there. how many of you who board have seen boarding facilities in such bad shape?


----------



## Blue

Wow Roadyy, that's horrible. Very nice of you to volunteer to help correct as much as you could though. Did they have boarders there now? Were they aware of the horrible hazards? I shudder.

I have a day off today. With the kids staying here it seems there's always someone around. I was really used to having my own structure and schedule. That's been broken up a bit now. When I want the washer, there's already a load of clothes in it. Ran out of hot water the other day and couldn't wash dishes. Little things that just take some getting used to I guess. On the up side, there's someone to help feed and water. 

I'm getting a little more responsibility at work now and feel awesome about that. Hopefully they can justify a few more hours for me each week. We'll see. I did ask for part time and want to keep it that way, but one more day would be good for my budget and I could still keep up around here. Or as much as I keep up anyway. 

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, there are borders there and a couple that have been there through the last three operators. They can't not be aware of it as they have to look at and even step over some of the cords to grab their tack where the electrical panels are. She is learning how to rotate pastures to help promote grass growth and has planted some Rye grass to try and get some other pastures growing for winter. She is eager to learn and take advice so I spat out a good bit of what I knew to try and help her too.

I think I will eat the extra $150 I pay over what I would save there, not including the amount of fuel saved, and keep the horses where they are. I will sit down with the new owners and see if we can't come to a compromise. If not then I could see pasture boarding them til I found a piece of property to build up into horse pasture and not worry about it anymore.


----------



## Roadyy

Hey just thought I would post this up as Christmas is just around the corner. I would not be opposed to you all pooling your money together and getting me one of these as a gift. I gladly thank you in advance.


----------



## phantomhorse13

But Rick.. wouldn't you need a whole extra truck just to transport that set-up.. or did you get a 4 horse trailer and I missed it?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: So happy to hear you are done leaking; I started leaking a bit as I read your HM. So, it sounds like you did a great job! You rode a bipolar horse for the first time, and handled it well! YEA!! 

Roadyy: thanks for posting the snake-chasing rabbit! I had seen that before and can't ever stop laughing when I see it. I didn't know snakes could jump though... but Go Bunny!! Good thing your guard rabbits are outside. 

Maybe you can do a bit of wiring for the boarding barn and save some $$ too. Win-win situation. I have seen some barns that are messy, and some that are super clean, and everything inbetween. Everyone has to help to keep a clean barn. Do you have to go feed there or is it included? 

Koolio: those pictures are fabulous!! That is the best summer job I have ever heard of! Do you still have the dress?? 

Stan: I adore Bugs, he is such a character! 

NM: Jay's canter sounds like a dream; enjoy your rides!

Celeste: how is the PP in this brisk fall weather? 

To all I missed, happy trails!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - Tasha update - She is doing really well right now, no seizures!!! She seems to be adjusted to her medication and has regained the control over her bladder, if she is not left in too long. She whines loudly at me when she has to go out, silly girl. 

Last Thursday, after my 2 hour pre-work nap, I found a young cat in my back yard trotting in 10' diameter circles to the right. She didn't speed up or slow down for anything. At first I thought she must just be used to dogs, and wasn't bothered by Tasha & Beau sniffing her, but soon realized there was something very wrong. 

I won't tell the whole long sad story, but I did take her to my vet, and she was euthanized. :sad: I am paying to have an autopsy done, just in case it was poisoning. 

I was planning to take Tasha to Auburn University for further testing after the cat showed up, because it would be great if she didn't need to be on anti-seizure meds the rest of her life, however, they said $1800 +/- for diagnostics, and 7-9K for surgery. :shock: 

Much as I love her, that is just out of the question. She is doing fine right now, so we will just live life one day at a time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Hey just thought I would post this up as Christmas is just around the corner. I would not be opposed to you all pooling your money together and getting me one of these as a gift. I gladly thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 534585


Hmm. Times are tough right now, but I think I can send a pillow. This looks like a long term set-up...are you in trouble with your DW??? LOL


----------



## Roadyy

They feed twice a day what you provide as far as grain goes, but they provide the hay and give it out twice daily as well. They do have nice premium Coastal so that is a plus. She did say she would be all about making a deal for some help upgrading the place. I'm just not sure I would have much time to do as much electrical that is needed. That undertaking would be major over haul.

I am also bothered at the lack of riding area available. Most of the borders are into barrel racing and poles. Neither are our interest, but she is open to letting me put up any kind of obstacles I want and could see a lot these borders getting involved with the trail obstacles just for the shear competitive nature if I started setting them up there.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm always in trouble with her. She thinks I have a mistress, but I keep telling her that would make me gay as I only have geldings in my harem.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Amber would have fun riding with other kids, and might enjoy barrel racing too. My DD had a blast trying to run barrels, she just keeps forgetting which way to turn...

I am sure everyone would enjoy playing around with some obstacles, and you might find some trail riding buddies too. Now you have your truck and trailer going, lack of nearby trails is not such a problem. You could "test the waters" by just moving Doc out there for a few months, see if it will work, that leaves your options open to just move him back, or move the other two there.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. I have been keeping up with all the posts even though I haven't responded. 

I rode Friday night at the farm with some of the "youngins". (Two girls that are 20) I wasn't going to ride but they talked me into it and then they talked me into trying out one of their ponies, in an English saddle.

That was a first for me. I walked, trotted, and cantered for the first time in an english saddle on a pony with an attitude! LOL Can't say it wasn't fun.:lol:

Saturday, I spent the whole day and night with my paranormal research group. We were called in to a private residence and stayed there until 2:30am on Sunday. I am getting too old for this. 

Most investigations consist of hours of boredom but this location was very active. We didn't have a chance to get bored. I have been doing this for over 9 years and this was the most active location I have been on. Still reviewing audio, video, etc but we have some compelling evidence left over after we debunked a few things.

Of course, driving home on dark, unfamiliar roads at 2:30 am is never fun. Especially when my exit ramp is blocked and I have to find even darker roads to come home on.

I crawled into bed at 4:00am. Ugh!

I went out to the farm the next day around 3:00pm and the same "youngins" were out there and once again I caved to the peer pressure. This time I just hopped on bareback and then ISabella's "boyfriend" came into the arena with his owner and ISabella decided she wanted to run and play with him. She was never out of control but I have never cantered that much bareback before and my backside is paying for it. It really isn't the canter that hurts so much because I really don't bounce around much on that...it is that excited trot she does that kills the bottom!!!

Then the girls and the other lady decide to go on a trail ride and I joined them. Bareback. I can't believe I have the confidence to do that with her now. I had done a short bareback trail with hubby a few months ago..but this was a long trail with hills and creeks, and sharp turns. Isabella was an angel!!!

One of the girls has a yellow lab that came with us. She insists on bringing up the rear. Isabella and I were the last horse/rider and so the dog was at her heels the whole time. She never once pinned her ears. I think she knew the dog "had her back" and felt safe with her back there. She was following her boyfriend and the combination provided a very safe and secure ride. I even forgot I was bareback for most of it. (Going downhill was a slight challenge though!!!)

Isabella and I have come so far. I love that horse with all my heart.

That being said...TJ..this one is for you!
Almost every time we finish riding, Isabella takes off toward the hitching post because she associates that with the end of the ride. There are times that I am unable to stop her without pulling on her face. (We ride bitless) I do what Roady suggested to you....Instead of hurting her (Since I know she WILL stop when she gets there), I let her arrive at the post and then I refuse to get off. Instead, I turn her away and make her walk or trot away from it. Only when she is a good distance away from it, will I dismount. I have been doing this for 3 years now and she STILL heads for the post every time we are done. I could force her away from it and not allow her to reach it, but then it becomes an epic battle with me pulling her head all the way around to my knee and the halter leaves indentions in her face. Not worth it to me. I let her go there but she is not rewarded by me getting off.

I am telling you this because, I don't see how anything you did or experienced yesterday says anything negative about your ability. It happens to all of us.
The fact that you willingly got on a horse that is known to crow hop shows haw far you have come. I am proud of you!!!!!

Do you have any reputable trail riding establishments near you? I think you need to get on a safe trail horse and enjoy a nice long trail ride without worrying about the horse or a lesson. I think you should just go and have fun one day and practice your soft hands on the trail. Is that a possibility? I can imagine that staying in the round pen during lessons is hard t see your progress...but I bet going out on the trail will really show how far you have come!

Rick...now that is a tent I would actually consider staying in.

AA- great news about Tasha. Sorry to hear about that poor cat!

Koolio, any news about the job?

Nickers- yay for cantering!!!! I LOVE cantering.

Blue- glad the job is going well.

Who posted that it snowed already???? Was that you Eole? I can't remember. All I have to say is YUCK!!!

Stan- Time to get back in the saddle! We are rooting for you!

I am at work and don't have time to proofread this s if there are toms of mistakes...sorry!!! I typed really fast.


----------



## corgi

Here's a pic from Sunday right before we hit the trail. Isabella is standing next to her boyfriend "Dance". He is an arab.


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, no 4 horse trailer yet, but still looking strong. Found a 5 horse that had the front stall added to the tack room to start turning into a living quarters. Not finished, but a decent start. 


Corgi, congrats on a great couple of rides. Sounds like you have also come a long ways with your riding. Much pride to be spread around the ladies of this group. Love the pics.


I may look at doing that with Trusty to separate him and Little Man. Help break up this barn/buddy sour that I've been working on. I want to leave Doc out there due to Amber's lessons and the familiarity with the course for now. Thank you for that idea. The only down side is that would add nearly $200 on top of present boarding cost depending on discount for work done.

Got word that Amber's riding coach has a new addition to her stables. Her mare had a beautiful colt early this morning and I have already laid claim to it. His sire is C Note and Dam is Maya so I called him Copper May C. She said he hasn't been on the ground long enough to show his personality yet, but liked the name. I told her it could only be used if I got him. lol


----------



## Blue

So when do we get to see pictures Roadyy?>


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ: So happy to hear you are done leaking; I started leaking a bit as I read your HM. So, it sounds like you did a great job! You rode a bipolar horse for the first time, and handled it well! YEA!! Ah...I now understand. Dennis IS bi-polar, lol! (explains that glint in his eye that's always there (Janice said A"You never know what he's gonna do, just that he's gonna do something"). Me, I'm just in a transition I guess. As long as I keep transitioning horseward, all is good


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I wish the advice here wouldn't be buried under pages, but I think I have the gist, when someone walks away w/me: stop 'em, turn 'em, walk 'em, turn'em, stop 'em where i want to stop 'em. Is that it?!


----------



## Happy Place

Fresh ink! From a drawing called "Spirit of the Horse"


----------



## Jinka1950

I am 64, and have been 'horse crazy' since 6 yrs. old. I finally realized it 6 years ago. I took a few lessons and was hooked. I have since owned 7 horses, and now have a striking teddy bear palomino who takes good care of me. I love horses. They are my children, therapists, confidantes and reliable and constant source of comfort.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome 1950!


----------



## Blue

Howdy Jinka!

Sorry Roadyy, I see those pics now. Beautiful!


----------



## Blue

Is there a way to delete the first 1000 pages of this thread? That would certainly speed up some of these loads.:wink:


----------



## Stan

Jinka1950 said:


> I am 64, and have been 'horse crazy' since 6 yrs. old. I finally realized it 6 years ago. I took a few lessons and was hooked. I have since owned 7 horses, and now have a striking teddy bear palomino who takes good care of me. I love horses. They are my children, therapists, confidantes and reliable and constant source of comfort.


 
Welcome 50s I'm a 48 vintage, it was a good year.:lol::lol::lol:

cheers all


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Is there a way to delete the first 1000 pages of this thread? That would certainly speed up some of these loads.:wink:


 
Or a faster computer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Not much here. Hoping this is the last of my busy, busy after school weeks.....Monday we had horsey pedis, last night pupppy school, tonight FREE, Thursday I was asked to be a guest speaker and discuss the creation of my book. I always say yes to these, and then when they get close, I go :-shock: I never know what to say. 

Friday we have an inservice, but 1/2 in we go to a furneral for one of our kids who took their own life a couple days ago.

Pipes did pretty well again last night at school. Teacher says her 'crazy' antics are all normal.:shock: Sigh....I forgot how active puppies were.....:lol:

Roaddy, why are you looking to move your horses? That place you are at looks like paradise to me!!!!

MR great looking trail shots. Thanks for the one of you too. I like knowing who I'm talking to!

Corgi, sounds like you are having tons of fun at your barn.! I would love to ride bareback again....not sure if Jay would go for that. He gave me the :shock: when I dropped my stirrups the first time! :lol::lol::lol: Since I suspect he was used only for work, I highly doubt anyone rode him BB....and I ain't going to be the first! :rofl:

I have ridden Rainn BB, but she knows it's been eons, and gets ornery and tries to head for home....which of course gets me nervous (see TJ we all go there). I grew up always riding my pony BB. My QH mare hated it so I would ride my mom's QH/draft BB. OH my what fun! We would gallop the fields. She was FAST!

OK, gotta run. Reading all! :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Ladona, I wish the advice here wouldn't be buried under pages, but I think I have the gist, when someone walks away w/me: stop 'em, turn 'em, walk 'em, turn'em, stop 'em where i want to stop 'em. Is that it?!


Remember TJ, you are the BOSS. You decide where and when. It may not be exactly how you decided to end....but you decided. So if they walk away with you, yep, turn'em or back them, make them move their feet so they know you basically had the last word.

Like I sometimes joke with my students...."i'm and the boss of you!":wink: That is what you must think with your horses.

I also find that while working in puppy school. You decided when to be done or when they can move from a sit etc.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> Is there a way to delete the first 1000 pages of this thread? That would certainly speed up some of these loads.:wink:


I recently got a new Windows 8.1 and I have a high speed fiber right to the house.
Sometimes I am already reading on the thread more than a minute before pictures start popping up.
Sometimes no pictures at all unless I refresh the page.

These issues are most likely HF server issues/settings.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Remember TJ, you are the BOSS. You decide where and when. It may not be exactly how you decided to end....but you decided. So if they walk away with you, yep, turn'em or back them, make them move their feet so they know you basically had the last word.
> 
> Like I sometimes joke with my students...."i'm and the boss of you!":wink: That is what you must think with your horses.
> 
> I also find that while working in puppy school. You decided when to be done or when they can move from a sit etc.


I think this basic important POV is finally sinking in!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Jinka!


----------



## Roadyy

MR took the words out of my hands.lol 

I know I can't see some of the pics from the Barracuda filter on our company server blocking the program used on some, but the others can take up to the bottom of the page to load. You have to also remember that your pc isn't reading all 2124 pages(by my count). It is only loading the info for the page you click on. Your temp file will hold remnants of pages visited prior, but not info to slow you down as much as the site itself and how it is designed.


AA, I know she would love to ride with other kids and might enjoy barrels when she has more seat time, but she doesn't have enough confidence to ride Little Man and Trusty is just to bulky and slow to do barrels. I am not a huge fan of barrels just for the shear amount of stress put on the horse joints 15 seconds at a time. 

MN17, I really like the property, it is the arrangements that come with it that are bothering me. I am paying more for pasture boarding here than at a boarding facility and they still asking for me to cut the grass around the barn and the pastures as well as maintaining the arena. Yes my horses are the only ones there, but they are planning on getting a horse in February after hunting season. I plan to sit down with them and renegotiate the terms and explain to them I am willing to move the horses if they continue to expect me to maintain property with them living there and reduced my pasture as well as losing the round pen the last owner took with them.


I went to my first BCSO Posse meeting last night. It was mostly about assigning work for the upcoming rodeo next month, but I also got some insight on the property and barn they are getting. The barn will be started the week after the rodeo and is sitting on 20 acres. It is going to be for the Posse members to be able to keep their horses on for free or very cheap as the inmates will be taking care of property and feedings of the horses. That is what I am hoping for depending on where the property is.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the group 1950. We hope you join in and stay active with us.


Tj, that is right what you are recognizing. You remember MN17 starting to advocate being the leader with her herd even if it is just her and Jay out on a ride. She is in charge of decisions. It is one thing to let a horse decide how to proceed through rough terrain as long as they are going in the direction you chose. Example of the bridge where M bull dozed by. MN17 was sticking to the decision to cross, but was allowing Jay to figure the best way to do it without damaging his confidence in her leadership abilities. He is building his trust up in her ability to keep him safe with her decisions every time they ride into those situations and come out unharmed.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, I think it was you that posted instructions on how to post pictures directly from our computer to this thread, instead of having to go through photobucket. Can you run through it again? And I have a mac. Will it work for me from iPhoto?

Stan, most things in my life are plenty fast right now


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not sure how it would differ with Mac as you are using a standard retrieval program from HF that allows you to seek the picture location on your computer to upload. I would think it wouldn't matter if Mac. 

Step One:
Click the *Go Advanced* button just below your message box. This will open the page to a new window with more options around the text box like smilies and text formatting across the top.

Step Two: Look for the paperclip at center above the text box and click on it. This will open a separate window for searching out the pictures you want to choose.

Step Three: Click the *Choose File* button at the top left of window and it will open the window with pc download locations. Choose the program you have the picture stored in then look for the picture name. Double click on the name and it will close out that window leaving you with the Upload window. Now you will see your pic name between *Choose File* and *Upload*. Now click the *Upload* and give it a second to save. It will then appear just below where it was. You can then click on the *Choose File* button again up to 10 pictures per post.

Step Three: When you have chosen all of the pictures you wish to share then click the exit/close button at top right corner of this window.

Step four: Click on the paper clip again and you will see the list of all the pictures you just uploaded. Scroll to the bottom of that list and you will see the *Select All* option. Click on that to add all of the photos to your post. 

Step Five: Click on *Submit Reply* or *Preview Post*.

I usually choose to preview so I can see my post with pics above this box and then separate the pics with short descriptions just above each group.


Just set your cursor at the end of the previous pic and hit the space bar to make room to add Description above photo.. I know this last info may be simplifying it too much, but figured I went this far and mine as well go all the way with describing. lol


I hope this helps. I couldn't find my picture tutorial I used the last time, but can redo it with step by step pics if anyone needs me to. I know they have a section on this site that explains how to load pictures too, but I like helping our own inside our own group rather than sending anyone elsewhere to get help if I don't have to.


----------



## Blue

Thank you! Headed off for work right now, but will try it tonight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Jinka!! 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your teddy-bear palomino, and all the others!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Welcome to the group 1950. We hope you join in and stay active with us.
> 
> 
> Tj, that is right what you are recognizing. You remember MN17 starting to advocate being the leader with her herd even if it is just her and Jay out on a ride. She is in charge of decisions. It is one thing to let a horse decide how to proceed through rough terrain as long as they are going in the direction you chose. Example of the bridge where M bull dozed by. MN17 was sticking to the decision to cross, but was allowing Jay to figure the best way to do it without damaging his confidence in her leadership abilities. He is building his trust up in her ability to keep him safe with her decisions every time they ride into those situations and come out unharmed.


Ahh, Roaddy, you make me sound like I really know what I am doing! :wink: :lol::lol::lol: Thanks!


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, Nicker, speaking of sounding like you know what you're doing...I read an article recently, some trail-riding etc expert in a Western magazine. The article was about trailer ventilation & had a lot of info on what happens to horses' temps under hot conditions. I thought of you...yes, ventilate, ventilate!! What he prescribed was exactly what you did, after, the too-hot/no-air episode w/Jay. Cool.

Gotta go get ready for work tomorrow. I revamped my living room & bedroom a bit after work, because some things just weren't "working". Still have office stuff to arrange. have to remind myself I've only been here a little over 3 weeks.

Later, you'all (HP love that tatoo!!).


----------



## Eole

*TJ*, you're already "getting it". Things like your ending with Dennis happens to me every ride: horses keep us humble when we "think" we "get it". And I don't always react the best way I should, then I learn something for next time.

*Corgi*, you've come a long way with Stella, impressive. 
*HP* nice tat!
*Jinka*: welcome! Jump in the conversation anytime (after reading all 2000+ pages, of course). :lol:

Roadyy, hope you find a good compromise where you board. I agree they ask a lot, maybe abuse of your skills. You're doing a lot of maintenance there. The other place, the fire hazard would make me stay away until solved. BTW, Copper is a very cute colt.

AA, NM, Blue, Koolio, Sue, Ellen, MR, Stan, PH13, RegularJoe, Celeste: Hi! :wave: (did I miss someone?)

Worried tonight. Eole is sensitive to dust, he often coughs in the fall, then we soak our hay all winter and he's fine. We started soaking 2 weeks ago and he's getting worse these past few days. Tonight is the worse, coughing a lot and RR 40 at rest (respiratory rate). Not good at all. I just lost one horse, this doesn't feel good. Just emailed my vet, hoping for a visit tomorrow. I'll be at work but DH will be around, building the garage.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Eole, hoping Eole is fine!

TJ, sound like a good article. Did he say to ride in the trailer to see how 'windy' it is? LOL 

WIsh me luck all. Tonight I speak to a honorary educational fraturnity. Haven't spoke in a while...but for some reason I am not really too worried about it. :shock: Hope that doesn't blow up in my face! LOL

Maybe the horses has given me the confidence I have lacked in the past? Hmmm

Question....we had a student commit suicide the other day. Tomorrow is the funeral (viewing tonight). I have always felt the funeral was for family and close firneds. The admin thinks we are the family and encourages us to go....I'm not comfortable with that. Thoughts? What's the right thing to do? I can't go to the vieiwing tonight b/c of the speaking engagement.

Thoguths please.


----------



## Roadyy

Tj, Have a great day at work. That goes for everyone going to work today.


Eole, I hope this turns out ok with Eole. I will be thinking about ya'll now for sure.


MN17, I have a hard time believing you have not spoken in a while.:lol:

I think you are part of the kids family and would be welcomed at the funeral. In fact I am willing to bet the family would be overly comforted by the caring enough to attend of their child's teachers.


----------



## Celeste

Several years ago I had a student die from a drug overdose. Only two of our staff went to the funeral. Me and the dean of students. His family and friends seemed to be extremely appreciative that we cared enough to go. I will say that it was an emotionally hard thing to do, but I think we needed to be there.


----------



## Blue

Eole please let us know as soon as you have some information. This doesn't sound good.

Nicker, I agree with Roadyy. I think the viewing should be for family and close friends but the funeral traditionally is a show of support for the family. I think you would be welcomed. And it lets the family know how much you care.

Lots planned for today. Ready to start taping off for painting. DIL cleaned horses stalls, filled water tanks and did laundry for me yesterday while I was at work! Wow! Nice to have help. I guess we'll keep her for awhile.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: I had a horse with lots of allergies; he couldn't have any hay at all, and was on oral Albuterol. We had to keep him free of dust too with frequent baths in the summer and used a shop vac fall & spring to keep the dust off of him. 

NM71: good luck on your speach tonight, you will be great. 

The loss of a child from suicide is tragic, and very difficult for the family. A show of support from the school staff would be very comforting to the family and the other children. In my experience, administration attends the veiwing and the funeral, but at least one of them. I would think in a school situation, any instructors that had the student in class should also attend at least one.


----------



## Celeste

My new S Hack came today. I tried it. The jury is still out as to how it will work out. She would stop and turn with it. She was a bit confused as to what to do. I guess I'll have to try it a few more times to decide if it is going to work out.


----------



## Blue

Keep workign with it Celeste. I like mine for slow easy trail riding, but for more technical work it wasn't so good. Takes a little getting used to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My new S Hack came today. I tried it. The jury is still out as to how it will work out. She would stop and turn with it. She was a bit confused as to what to do. I guess I'll have to try it a few more times to decide if it is going to work out.


Keep working with it, she might like it. Chivas was the same way, kind of confused the first few times i used it. Now he likes it when he is home and we are just pasture riding, but out on the trails, or new places, not so much. When he is nervous, he chomps on the bit. 

The curb action of the S-hack when he is acting all nervy and spooking at nothing, just gets him mad. He will fling his head, brace his neck, and even buck a time or two.


----------



## Eole

NM, if you taught that kid, I would go to the funeral or if the family knows you as a teacher at his school, I'd go.

A ShopVac on Eole, that's an interesting idea, considering I'm convinced he shares common genes with Celeste's PP mare... :wink: He was a little more comfortable today. 
Vet had other emergencies and couldn't come but I had her on the phone and she left medication for him in town. Maybe allergies, maybe heaves. Treatment is cortisone, we just gave his first shot and he behaved. Next doses are an oral powder. I'm looking into making a hay-steamer. It kills spores and allergens in the hay and keeps it nutritious. (Soaking takes away vitamins). I'll keep you posted on that project if I do it.

Thanks for your support everyone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well my speaking engagement went off without a hitch! I had several people come up to me and sincerely thank me for coming and telling my 'story'.

I forgot how much I love doing that....sharing my passion. Wish I could do it more often so it would be come easier.

Public speaking is so much dang work....and if i only get to do it 2 times a year....it's hard and unnerving. Anyway a few ladies took my business card to give to their principal.

I also rubbed elbows with some really neat ladies, and made contacts with people who know people who run a university equine program.

Let's see if that leads to anything......


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning!
I got up and got ready as if for work, but didn't get a call to sub. So here I am hanging out until DH wakes up, then I will clean the house. I think that since I am not working (and today is my birthday!), I will go for a trail ride! No one to go with me. I am going to check out a riding facility near me that offers escorted trail rides. Should be fun, just one on one on a weekday, mid day. This is the place that if I like it, I will buy a package to keep me riding through the year as I save for my horse. The packages are only $250 and I can ride once a week May through November. I'll talk to them today about winter riding :wink:

NM- If you can, go to the funeral. It is comforting for the family. I went for a family. I thought it would be awkward, but they truly appreciated it.

Eole- I know someone who has a horse with heaves. They use the hay steamer and I think they like it. They also use a leave blower to blow out dust in the barn while the horses are turned out. It keeps the barn really neat! Good luck with your baby!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Birthday HP!! :happydance:

That package deal sounds great, very inexpensive! Have a great ride.


----------



## Blue

Happy Birthday Happy!!!
:clap:


----------



## Roadyy

HAPPY Birthday Happy Place


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday HappyPlace!! Have a great ride today!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday HP!! Enjoy your ride!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Birthday HP! Hope it's a GREAT one!


----------



## Happy Place

Change of plans! Going riding tomorrow on a horse I used to lease. Free rides are better any day :wink:This give me time for a nice walk with my dog and relaxing before everyone comes over tonight. Good day so far!


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone has a great weekend and some riding or atleast some horse time in. Be back Monday. I am going for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Birthday HP


----------



## Eole

Happy Birthday! HP! :happydance:
Have fun on your ride tomorrow and don't forget we need full report!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Another weekend of camp, leaving in the morning.
More exploring with my GPS app for 1 ride.
Trails pics for a second ride.

I don't do well taking pics with the GPS app tracking.
I always seem to close the GPS app. :shock:

Good weekend weather 70 tomorrow and 61 Sunday, mild night of 50.
No wind to speak of this trip, trees squeaking and branches falling.
Although the horses are quite used to it by now.
It will be a severe mud hole in many places, Tuesday was a big rain day here.
No more hot days left to dry it up now.
Almost all the trees have changed color now at home.
At camp more than half of them have already hit the ground.

Halloween party for the kids, haunted trail, pumpkin carving, hot dogs and candy. 

Hope that everyone else gets some ride time in.

Good evening all !


----------



## Celeste

I had a really nice trail ride with my friend Donna. We rode 5.4 miles down a dirt road. The weather was perfect.

Then this evening, DH and I went to Columbus, GA (45 miles away) to a little club to hear some great jazz music. We had a great time.


----------



## Stan

Happy birthday HP 

Its Saturday afternoon the sun is shining no clouds and no rain forecast until Monday. SWMBO in in Auckland again this weekend looking after her mother The ladies have arranged a three day ride However I am not invited. I'm a male and also Bugs has not been ridden much, that will soon change.

I had Friday off work giving me a long weekend as its a holiday on Monday so yesterday and today have been spent fixing up the garden area which had gone to rack and ruin over the past 12 months. A little surprise for SWMBO. Wont get it all done, but half is better than nothing. 

Sunday I have to hang a new gate that means a strainer dug in where there are tree roots. Could be a tiring hole to dig. I've had Bugs roaming over the whole area in the past but now in an attempt to get the grass to come up he is being confined. He is getting a little tired of the paddock he is in, but while there is still grass there, he stays, and he is holding condition so the spring grass is holding him. 

One of the reasons for the steel gates is SWMBO told me she is getting two calves and they are still on milk. Morning and night feeding. Not sure if she thinks I am going to feed them. I see a fight looming. I get up at 5.20am to start work at 7am I have no intention of getting up any earlier to feed calves. And another factor not considered is the grass. I'm battling to get it up high enough to sustain over the summer months. As the weather patterns have changed towards summer, we are all wondering if it will be drought conditions again. 

How am I supposed to feed calves. I am getting some growth but still battling weeds. It will be next season if raising the PH has had the desired effect. 

We still need more rain. Sunshine, heat, and rain equals grass. it would be nice to have early morning showers and sunny days. I can but dream 

Enjoy your riding folks. I am not envious, really. Rick, MR, enjoy the riding and ladies you too enjoy for the snow is on its way:twisted:

Cheers all, If I have not mentioned or acknowledged some, its an age thing. That's the excuse I am sticking to.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Phew! I made it through a very crazy week!

Need to go back out to the school to do some final copy work....then it will be time to PLAY.

Great weatehr here this weekend too. 60s today 50s tomorrow and mostly sunny.

I tried to get M to ride with me Sunday....but no response to texts....I hate when people do that.:evil:

So...I may contact the guy that bought my dad's place and see if they are riding tomorrow. Something different.....

Besides that, nothing earth-shattering around here. 

I did hear from three ladies from the group I spoke to Thursday. One wants me to join, anther said thanks, and the thrid gave me contact info for the equine facility at the college (my alma-mater). 

Well, everyone have a GREAT weekend. I have plenty of school work and house work to do...but I told DH, I am limited on these nice days. I simply can't stay inside. He totally agreed!

So....off I go. Enjoy.......and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

Sun is up and will be up over the tree line soon.
Packing in a few minutes then load horses.

NM: I take it you are riding since you "can't stay inside." 

Stan: If I were you I'd be riding Bugs today, don't let the women go without you.

Celeste: Riding again during the weekend ???

HP: I know you are planning a ride today.

Eole: Weekend riding opportunities ??? 

Sorry all, I just am excited about the riding right now.
Very soon my season will be over, back to basement renovation.
If I had trails long enough at home I would get more winter riding in.

See Ya.


----------



## Happy Place

I had a wonderful ride today. I started out so nervous. I rode this big thorobred named Preston. He is 16.2! My friend said stay calm and stay off his mouth. He was also very sensitive to leg pressure. I was in her old eventing saddle so I was pretty comfy. Friend led with her yr old warm blood. Preston was fine but very jiggy. I am NOT used to that. We trotted a little in the thick muddy spots and I centered up a couple hills. I was getting more confident when her horse spooked in front of us. I stopped so she would have a little schooling room. Preston got nervous and was backing up, then jigging. All of a sudden he reared up! I stayed balanced and moved him forward and things settled down. I probably held onto his face a bit too much when all the commotion started. We did fine though and made it back in tact. Upon dismounting I successfully executed a TJ dismount. Yep, right on my can! It was a long was to drop and I just got off balance! Lol. Good ride all the way around.


----------



## Happy Place

Sorry about all those typos! Phone posting is a pain. Anyways. Here is Preston before our ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, great day! Happy for you!!! Beautiful horse!

I had a great day too! The weather was great, the air smelled like fall. The sun poked out, Jay rode well considering it was so windy at times. 

Had two funnies. One, I let Piper and Chevy play together for the second time tonight. I could tell that Pipes was getting tired, and although she can run faster than Chevy, she wasn't running away and he was beginning to get a bit rough with her. (He has a good 50 pounds on her.:shock: He's a 10 month old Great Pyrenees) So I opened the gate just a tad to let her out and he put his paw over her back and pulled her BACK INTO the pasture where they were playing!!!:rofl:

Secondly, as I ended my ride this afternoon, I saw people I knew on the road. They stopped to talk and asked if I wanted an apple for the horse, as they just bought some from the AMish. I said sure, but I would eat it first and give Jay the core!:lol::lol: I LOVE apples.

As I am eating the apple while riding down the road I notice Jay is trying to see me out of his peripheral vision. He must get a whiff of apple....he LOVES apples more than me!:lol: Then, he stops....and then he starts to back up while looking at me in his peripheral vision. :rofl: I truly believe he thought that if he back up, he could get to that apple that I was currently eating. :lol::lol: It was hilarious!

Finally, I finished about 3/4 of it and gave hime the rest. He was a happy boy.:wink:

What a delight today was. Most of the entire day was spent at the barn with no feeling of stress or rush. After a crazy busy week....this is SO what I needed!

What did I do before I got my two? ( I was way more moody and crabby....that is what!:wink

Hoping all of you are also having a great day!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is a picture from today's ride. As you can see we have lost most of the leaves. It hit about 68* today, a bit windy as you can see by his mane. The fall smell was fabulous and the sun felt good on my back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A picture of Pipes last night....ready to rock and roll and get her groove on at the barn! :lol::lol::lol:

She cracks me up.


----------



## Eole

NM, loved your Piper-Jay stories, made me laugh! 

Celeste, which horse did you take?

HP, back in the saddle on a tall rearing horse: congratulations, you seem to handle it well. Too tall for me though.


> I successfully executed a TJ dismount


 :rofl:

MR, hope you are having a great week end, without incidents (although your mishaps are entertaining...)

No riding here, very cold and rainy today. I'm working a day-shift tomorrow. I'll have Tuesday off, and warm weather in the forecast: hope to ride then. Eole is coughing less, cortisone seems to work.


----------



## Stan

*My day off*

Some photos of my last couple of days off.
I think this is the before and what is left to do








The garden being transposed into something that represents orginsation 








I think this one it the paddock and grass growing







The long grass is where the PH is around 7 







The gate and yes I know its to small. Something to do with a short tape measure I used.:lol: Not to worry I have another hole I am fixing in another paddock that I can adjust the hole to suit the gate:shock: 







And the ladies riding across the road from my place. Talk about adding insult to injury, not to worry, I waved at them when taking the photos. A thought just come to me
SWMBO is due back this afternoon I wonder if its to ride with them tomorrow








And its 68 degrees here and a very dry heat, We normally have high humidity. The ground is still dry. Might be a precursor to what's coming.

cheers all


----------



## Happy Place

Stan - I need some gardens set up. If you hurry, you can get them set up before the snow flies 

I am just beginning to feel a little stiff! Pay back for not being able to ride more regularly. Better remedy that.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I had a wonderful ride today. I started out so nervous. I rode this big thorobred named Preston. He is 16.2! My friend said stay calm and stay off his mouth. He was also very sensitive to leg pressure. I was in her old eventing saddle so I was pretty comfy. Friend led with her yr old warm blood. Preston was fine but very jiggy. I am NOT used to that. We trotted a little in the thick muddy spots and I centered up a couple hills. I was getting more confident when her horse spooked in front of us. I stopped so she would have a little schooling room. Preston got nervous and was backing up, then jigging. All of a sudden he reared up! I stayed balanced and moved him forward and things settled down. I probably held onto his face a bit too much when all the commotion started. We did fine though and made it back in tact. Upon dismounting I successfully executed a TJ dismount. Yep, right on my can! It was a long was to drop and I just got off balance! Lol. Good ride all the way around.


:lol::lol::lol:A successful TJ dismount:shock::lol::lol:Very cool on you..!! No injury is what counts, I'm still laughing


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> :lol::lol::lol:A successful TJ dismount:shock::lol::lol:Very cool on you..!! No injury is what counts, I'm still laughing


BTW Happy just past birthday to you, mine is Tuesday. Scorpios (late October ones anyway) seem hard to meet (lots of November ones; now, those be different). Happy Birthday Week to you (Scorpios can't have just one day, y know)! Awesome ride...glad you landed so well:lol:


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Stan - I need some gardens set up. If you hurry, you can get them set up before the snow flies
> 
> I am just beginning to feel a little stiff! Pay back for not being able to ride more regularly. Better remedy that.


I'd love to nip over and sort it for you. However there is the matter of accommodation plus the $40 an hour I charge, not forgetting the travel expenses. I'm a class act so I don't travel cattle class. Flick me your address and Ill send out the contract. Remember if you want it done before the first snow you will need to act quickly.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Stanley, that's a nice looking garden you have goin' on there. What is that being planted?

HP, are you feeling it today?:wink:

Eole, glad you liked my stories. I try to type them out vividly so you can picture them in your head. Especially the one of jay backing up to get to that 'apple scent' wafting through the air. :lol::lol::lol: I'm still laughing at that one!

I've had him over a year, yet his personality still grows each day. Neat to watch funny antics emerge.

I did forget one little story. I was just beginning my ride up the road when I saw a familiar white truck approch. Typically I get a wave, but this time he actually stopped to talk. *Roaddy*, remember the neighbor who was trying to sell me Chuck? Yep this was him. His family is the local horse traders. I ended up ticking him off in the horse buying process. :lol::lol::lol: Oops!:shock:

They have their 'way', and it's the only way....they like to tell me how it's done and how I"m doing it wrong....so as he stopped I was prepped for _something_.

On the contrary it was the opposite! He stopped to tell me some of his friends were going to start riding on Sundays and if I wanted to join them I could. Then he muttered something...."Excuse me?" He really like my headstall. :shock: Was that a compliment? :lol: As he drove away, he popped his head back out of his truck window and said...."He looks good!" 

Best part, Jay stood like a statue as we talked. (sometimes he gets antsy when it's as windy as it was, as well as impatient to ride) . For those who don't know or don't remember....this guy threw a :twisted: at me that finding myself a decent trail horse for under $2000 was impossible. That is when he stopped looking for me....and I found Jay from another horse trader.. 

So what is on the docket today? More of the same and then some....SUN (lots of it, see only stars at this point) saddle time!

Here's to a GREAT day for you all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Stanley- I am in the process of procuring travel arrangements. We are having a problem finding the right size dog crate, since you won't travel like mere cattle!!! At $40/ hour we would consider you doing just the gardens. In addition we would have you help DH finish roofing and painting the chicken coop and storage shed. Also there is a larger shed to be built. Fear not, the walls are assembled and DH will be installing a garage door for it. We will of course only pay your hourly wage for the garden work. You should be able to get everything done in 4-5 days. I am am figuring on 8 hours for the gardens, that's $320, flight for XL dog crate $700 (that includes six lay overs. You may have to carry your crate to the next plane and self load each time).

Think it over. I am an excellent cook and our couch is without lumps! :rofl:

NM- yes, I am a little sore! Nothing that would prevent me from riding again today if I had the time. 

Friend did offer to lease me her mare Rosie (Quarter horse 15.1 hands!) in exchange for doing the evening chores 3x per week. She is at the retirement barn which has only 4 horses. There are far fewer trails and no indoor ring. For $10/hour I could walk her next door and ride the indoor ring in the winter. That supposes that the road is not too slippery. Rosie is always barefoot. I may take her up on that. The barn is 10 minutes from the house.  This is Rosie

View attachment 536938


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place: Sounds like a great ride and fabulous trick dismount :lol: you did well, many people get into a panic if a horse rears, but you handled it perfectly! 

A birthday ride has to be exciting and something special :wink:

Stan: When you are done working at HP's place, I need you to come down south for a visit. I have some siding needing replacing, some roof repairs to do, and my garden is pathetic and in desperate need for an overhaul. 

Let me known when you can come; as a bonus, I already have an oversized dog kennel for you!!! 

hahahaha

NM71: if your speaches are as good as your stories, I am possitive you will do very well in what ever you choose to do


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Camping Commentary tomorrow, I just got home.

All is well, we had a blast.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> Celeste, which horse did you take?


I rode Abby on the trail ride Friday. She is a 24 year old Arab mare.

I also rode Sshabeck (AKA The Psycho Prince) on Thursday and again on Saturday. I only rode her in the arena. She is a bit of a problem child from time to time. She actually is doing much better. I am going to try hard to keep working with her. I have been expecting her to be the kind of horse that you can ride once every other week, and she is just not that kind of horse.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Stanley- I am in the process of procuring travel arrangements. We are having a problem finding the right size dog crate, since you won't travel like mere cattle!!! At $40/ hour we would consider you doing just the gardens. In addition we would have you help DH finish roofing and painting the chicken coop and storage shed. Also there is a larger shed to be built. Fear not, the walls are assembled and DH will be installing a garage door for it. We will of course only pay your hourly wage for the garden work. You should be able to get everything done in 4-5 days. I am am figuring on 8 hours for the gardens, that's $320, flight for XL dog crate $700 (that includes six lay overs. You may have to carry your crate to the next plane and self load each time).
> 
> Think it over. I am an excellent cook and our couch is without lumps! :rofl:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Is there a blanket and feed bowl included for the travel. Oh, don't forget the dirt box for the lay overs
> 
> And for the rest of the chores. No sweat.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> Happy Place: Sounds like a great ride and fabulous trick dismount :lol: you did well, many people get into a panic if a horse rears, but you handled it perfectly!
> 
> A birthday ride has to be exciting and something special :wink:
> 
> Stan: When you are done working at HP's place, I need you to come down south for a visit. I have some siding needing replacing, some roof repairs to do, and my garden is pathetic and in desperate need for an overhaul.
> 
> Let me known when you can come; as a bonus, I already have an oversized dog kennel for you!!!
> 
> hahahhaha
> 
> 
> NM71: if your speaches are as good as your stories, I am possitive you will do very well in what ever you choose to do


 
You have to up the anti some what. The best offer so far is a couch and food.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

No riding for me this weekend. I ended up going feed the horses Friday after work then rushing home to finish some patch work on DD's walls and get it prepped for Saturday. DW finished sanding down the mud work after dropping us off at the pick up spot Saturday morning. She then spent the rest of the day painting and remodeling DD's room as her surprise birthday present. She loved it!

We left the house at 4:50am Saturday morning heading 4 hours away to Lake City where DD and the rest of the teen group were competing in the Bible Quiz Competition. They have won the trophy in these quizzes for the last several meets which are help every other month.

I had planned a ride after church yesterday and that was a bust as well. On the way home from church, I got a call from my cousin asking to borrow my riding mower as his won't start. No worries as he is just about a mile past where the horses are so I can drop the mower and let him cut while I'm riding. Nope. 
Another friend who replaced the fuel injection pump on my dually to help me get it running again stopped by as I was backing in the driveway with he trailer. I had called him a few days ago about the truck running rough. He just now stopped by. Turns out my fuel has a lot of water in it so I decided to deliver the mowers and come home to drop the tank. This was around 1:30 and it was 8:30 when I gave up working on it for the evening. I stopped by the fuel station to get 5 gallons of diesel to put back in the tank when I got it back in and didn't notice the green handle I chose was actually the non-ethanol gas not diesel. I didn't catch it til I went to prime the fuel system. Yes, I dumped it all in the tank and was about to send it into my engine before the smell finally rose above the diesel smell. Now I have to drop the tank again, dump the newly installed gas, reinstall the tank and put the fresh diesel in the tank and begin the priming of the injection system again.

I got beyond frustrated yet glad the engine never fired off with gas in the engine. That would not have been good at all. I doubt I would be here typing this if it had.


Glad so many had a great weekend and I am thankful for mine as I survived it with a learning experience.


----------



## Blue

O Roadyy! What a mess huh? I understand frustration. We once had a quad that just quit running for no reason. Couldn't get it started and I didn't know what to do. Dummy me took it to a shop only to find that one of my daughters friends was trying to help her and added gas on a recent camping trip with a *blue* can instead of the *red* can! Grrrrr..... Glad you caught your problem before all went _horribly wrong._

I had a fairly nice ride with DIL yesterday. It was still a little warm but not unbearable and the breeze was just enough to carry the gnats and flies away. Came home and after getting the horses taken care of, came in and took a short nap. Now I have to get busy.

Have a good day all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, you go away for a weekend and it takes hours to catch up!!

Glad to see so many people enjoying their horses.

Jinka: welcome! I am also new here, but enjoying learning about everyone.

HP: happy belated birthday!! Sounds like your ride was quite an adventure.

Eole: I hope you are able to get your pony comfortable. Resp issues are scary.

NM: not sure which is cuter.. Jay or the pup. One of these days I am gonna show up on your doorstep so we can ride! Congrats on the speech.

Celeste: glad PP is getting some saddle time. and even better to be able to hit the trails with Abby.

MR: outing sounds like a blast. i always want to see more pictures!

Rick: yikes to the gas vs diesel ordeal.. thank goodness you realized before you started the truck :shock:

TJ: will there be a HM episode today?

Stan: the kennel man.. what more is there to say?! :rofl:


I am sure I have missed people.. sorry if you were one of them! :wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

After what seems like forever, I got to spend time in two saddles this weekend! DH and I went south to a ride in Fort Valley, VA. Mother nature was in fine form, with not only spectacular fall colors, but totally dry and daytime temps in the low 70s! 

The whole story, including more pictures, can be found here. :thumbsup:

DH and I both rode horses for other people on Friday. I rode a nice gelding named Slick in his second ride (I rode him at this ride 3 years ago as his first). He and I were also to be babysitters his owner's daughter's mare's first ride (the grey)! 











I knew the ride was going to be a challenge, not only with a green horse, but because the rider has both MS and another soft tissue disease that causes a lot of physical problems. The trails are challenging (4300 feet of elevation change) and, in places, not forgiving.





































By the end of the first loop (15 miles), the rider was obviously having issues. The hold perked her up a bit, but by 2 miles into the second loop (also 15 miles), she was having a bad time. After trying some kinder methods to get her re-motivated, I finally had to get pretty blunt and tell her it was either find a way to deal with it or quit. I felt like a heel doing it, but it worked.. instead of focusing on how much she hurt, she focused on her anger at me and we got it done. 







Certainly was much food for thought for me, as the rider is only 25. This may well be her first and last distance ride on the mare, as her health declines despite meds and therapy. Talk about making you step back and get some perspective..


On Saturday, DH and I took George and Sultan out.











































Despite a small bobble in the form of a lost shoe, the boys finished strong. What a fantastic weekend!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So Stan, I need to up the anti? Can do! In addition to a comfy plastic kennel, once you arrive I have a spare bedroom with a real bed in it; twin size, but still an upgrade from a couch. I'll match the garden $$ of was it $380?? As for food...well I can cook good enough that I never get complaints, however, I don't have a whole lot of time for cooking. How about I stock the panty and fridge, and you can help yourself to the vittles. 

Of course, I can provide more cause HP is paying for the plane trip...

PH13: Wow! Nice ride! My youngest sister has MS, also a niece, so I can relate. Nice bit of pyschology to get her to finish, sure hope she understands and can laugh about it later. My sister would be completely unable to ride at all, my niece maybe could, but it would be tough. Tell her a big *congradulations* from me!! 

The chestnut horse is a cutie! He has a kind eye. I do have a soft spot for a red horse though. Why the long gap between the first and second ride? 

Y'all look fabulous and the view is breathtaking!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, beautiful pictures. Really enjoy seeing those colors. I'm sure you did feel like a heel getting tough with her, but it worked and sometimes "tough love" is whats needed. I hope that young lady can continue to enjoy riding for as long as possible and you just may have given her the courage to try!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

Just a quick pop in to say......:wave:

Will be back later........after another ride! :wink: Last of the nice days for a while. Have to take advantage when I can. 

Talk later!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> My youngest sister has MS, also a niece, so I can relate. Nice bit of pyschology to get her to finish, sure hope she understands and can laugh about it later.


She didn't speak to me the last 2 hours of the actual ride, and when we got into camp I was able to pull her mother, stepdad, and fiance aside and explain what had happened - something they all were expecting. It was actually the reason I was riding Slick and not her mom.

But after the mare getting her completion and all the proud people around her (and some additional medication and time sitting in a chair), she realized why I had done what I did and was even gracious enough to thank me for it! She and her mom stayed all weekend and were a great help for us with the boys the next day (that is her standing between them in the hold picture on the other thread).

Her finishing that 30 mile ride took way more endurance than any ride I did all weekend--hell, maybe all season--hands down.

We all feel her riding is one of the biggest things keeping her as mobile as she is. While I am not sure another 30 mile ride will be happening any time soon, she certainly plans to keep doing the 10-15 mile fun rides that are challenging without being physically devastating.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank God Rick never turned on that truck...

Phantom, the young lady w/the MS; wow. Supreme handling of a difficult issue. 30 miles 'tho...you'd prob'ly have to scrape me off the saddle...

HorseMonday: no lesson was scheduled, so all all. Mucked all 9 (only single-doody; after last year that feels like sweeping the floor!...well, kinda a large floor. 9 floors. All good.

Was chilly & cloudy, October finally realizing that it has arrived (after high 70s-80ish last week). Pretty October day. Got in a lot of hang-out time w/the horses. Janice asked me who I want to lesson on next Monday & I've chosen Bailey (to work on my basics w/a patient horse that knows me). Have done a lot of "new" w/horses I've never been on, both before & after the moving hiatus, so Bailey will be good for me (& to me). But...do want to ride her in the "double wide" round pen Janice made, but will she how she responds to the bigger space. She'll prob'ly do just fine; it's in the arena where she gets her "let's go!" up.

Anyway, that's the thoughts for next week. Today was fine.

Hope all are well & stay well. Later!


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Stan, I have a picture; taken today in Janice's tack shed. (I ain't purty, but horses, cats, dogs & every other animal on the planet doesn't care!) Happy BD (amost, tomorrow) to me! i got magick horse breath today, no better present in the world.


----------



## Roadyy

Got a call from my mechanic friend and he went over to the house this morning to work on the truck for me. He dropped my tank, emptied the new gas into a 5 gallon bucket as to not waste it, put tank back in and filled with diesel, cleaned out the filter canister and filled it with fresh diesel and wanted to prime it for me, but I have one key with at work and DW has the other with her at work.lol

So all I have to do when I get home is prime the injectors and should be back on the road and good to go.


Dawn, glad you were able to able to endure the endurance ride with the young lass. Hope she is able to reflect on this event and grow from it. Its good that you were able to enjoy the other ride with DH and finished the weekend on a good note.


Tj, glad the mucking is lighter than last year, but if you think about it you will realize that all that mucking helped get you in shape for riding better now. The load is lighter now because you have improved to a physical condition to endure the riding and learning on the go. Congratulations on making it to this point and looking forward to seeing you at the next level.

I do have a question and a suggestion that I think would make a huge growth in your thinking and recognition of improvement. Is there any way that Janice can take you on a trail ride instead of just a rind lesson? I honestly believe that if you were able to go out on a short, 2 mile, trail ride with some lessons along the way that you would see your lessons in action first hand. I mean that is the point of having lessons is so you can go out on the trails, right? I think it would be a major boost for your confidence once you got back.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> She didn't speak to me the last 2 hours of the actual ride, and when we got into camp I was able to pull her mother, stepdad, and fiance aside and explain what had happened - something they all were expecting. It was actually the reason I was riding Slick and not her mom.
> 
> But after the mare getting her completion and all the proud people around her (and some additional medication and time sitting in a chair), she realized why I had done what I did and was even gracious enough to thank me for it! She and her mom stayed all weekend and were a great help for us with the boys the next day (that is her standing between them in the hold picture on the other thread).
> 
> Her finishing that 30 mile ride took way more endurance than any ride I did all weekend--hell, maybe all season--hands down.
> 
> We all feel her riding is one of the biggest things keeping her as mobile as she is. While I am not sure another 30 mile ride will be happening any time soon, she certainly plans to keep doing the 10-15 mile fun rides that are challenging without being physically devastating.


Bravo to you both!!!

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Once again, watching your videos makes me want to leap up and go ride, like RIGHT NOW. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Birthday TJ !!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary

Saturday, I can only say it was a beautiful day.
No jacket required but cool.
First 1/2 mile I thought he was broken, very sluggish.
After that my horse had no brakes all day, really wanted to go.
Sounds strange but we rode the same trek several times over the two days.
Terrain was fun nice hill climbing and great racking on the flats.

ViewRanger app at work again.
Our 7 mile repeatable trek.
This may be the program I stick with.








My daughter's TWH.
He has gotten a rope burn before from scratching his ears.
Pool noodle on lead actually stops him from scratching with hind leg.








Camp ground was rather empty.
It is hard to fathom since the weather was awesome.








Sunday was more perfect weather.
Wind kicked up again and the trees were screeching rubbing together.
It was a true mud hole though, up to their hocks in several places.
We all left our horses and drove to Bob Evans for breakfast Sunday.


Heading out of camp in the am.








Here we are heading over the train tunnel.
Rather steep on both sides, ground on the hills was good though.
Low spots were like a bog.








My daughter leading.
Her TWH is a downhill monster, really moves out on the down grades.
Sunday's ride was the fastest on the same trek.
According to ViewRanger we ran some spots at 12 mph.
Ran up lots of hills jumping logs, roots and stumps.








Every day we returned to camp on a really bad trail, very rutted out.
Some places the ruts are over three feet deep.
I keep feet in the stirrups and lift them up.
I have had roots and such get caught in a stirrup and had to back up.
Horses don't like the saddle trying to be pulled off while moving forward.








My wife riding up one of the rutted out trails.
She has the best horse out of the bunch.
Actually came from a western pleasure ranch in Wisconsin.
Most respectful horse I have seen, started riding this mare at four.








I'm starting to like this selfie camera.
Maybe I will have a Santa beard by Christmas!








We had a blast this weekend. Great riding time.

Sorry Eole, My horse did not pee on me! No spider bites!
And I did not look like the Elephant Man from any bee stings to the face while in the river thank you very much.
I also remembered extra jeans just in case of too much bareback riding.
I happen to like jeans that stand up on their own.


----------



## Eole

MR, glad you had a great week end, even if we can't laugh at your expense this time.  Beautiful trails, but mud I could live without.

PH: congratulations to that young lady, you gave her the push she needed, but she deserves praise, really. I'm sure this 30 miles will be a proud memory she'll cherish for ever. Gorgeous scenery again. 

TJ, that's a lovely picture! Happy Birthday!!!

Roadyy, did the truck start? I'd be the one to put the wrong gas in the tank...

Last night, DH said: go try the little mare. :shock: 3 weeks ago (empty stall syndrome, remember?) I mentioned an endurance barn selling a cute mare. He was totally against the idea, so I let it go. True, we don't need more horses and we are short in time, energy and ressources. 
Wonderful breeding, 9 yo arabian: ties, trailers, calm, friendly, loves going down the trails and apparently a good little jumper. Asking 1500$ but will go for (much?) less as they need to downsize before winter.
I believe she could be a horse for my 11yo niece to ride with me. Her dream, and mine!
I called and emailed the lady tonight, waiting to know if she already found a home for her.
That is the horse:


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> So Stan, I need to up the anti? Can do! In addition to a comfy plastic kennel, once you arrive I have a spare bedroom with a real bed in it; twin size, but still an upgrade from a couch. I'll match the garden $$ of was it $380?? As for food...well I can cook good enough that I never get complaints, however, I don't have a whole lot of time for cooking. How about I stock the panty and fridge, and you can help yourself to the vittles.
> 
> Of course, I can provide more cause HP is paying for the plane trip...
> 
> PH13: Wow! Nice ride! My youngest sister has MS, also a niece, so I can relate. Nice bit of pyschology to get her to finish, sure hope she understands and can laugh about it later. My sister would be completely unable to ride at all, my niece maybe could, but it would be tough. Tell her a big *congradulations* from me!!
> 
> The chestnut horse is a cutie! He has a kind eye. I do have a soft spot for a red horse though. Why the long gap between the first and second ride?
> 
> Y'all look fabulous and the view is breathtaking!


 
O/K the offers are getting better but still a little disturbed about the plane trip. Its the dirt box that is causing me concern. Anyone offering an upgrade to first class.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Reading and wanting to comment, but no time.

Will share a couple pics off my iPad before deparitng for work. Will try to bop in this afternoon for lunch!

This is my sunset ride last night. It was nearly 70*. Smell of autumn filled the air.

It was GLORIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

When I showed up at the barn last night, they had just finsihed up with my part of the barn. They put the fronts on of my tack room and hay storage! 

Doesn't it look great? I'll get electric here soon! What a GREAT suprise on a Monday!

Oh, that's Jay checking out the new digs. LOL

Have a great day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Great read MR!! Love the pics and good looking camp site.


Eole, Hopefully the mare works out as she looks good. I can imagine riding with your niece would be a huge memory for both of you.

MN17, almost there with the barn space. Congrats! Looks like a beautiful ride last evening too. 


The truck is back up and running and here at work with me. Still has a hesitation to it, but not as bad as before the cleaning. I'll give it a couple days to see if the rest of it works out of the system. 

Hoping not to jinks myself, but going to try and go for a ride this evening. I am going stir crazy with all these pesky life things getting in my way of a ride. I need to ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* You don't look a day over 39 

Eole: the mare is beautiful! I hope she works out for you. 

NM71: The barn looks wonderful; isn't it exciting to have such a nice place for your horse? Jay is such a cutie. 

Roadyy: sure hope this is the last of your truck troubles. I'd be tempted to go out and kick the tires and tell it to quit being so dang needy. :lol:

Stan: first class??? I'm not sure there is a first class option for dog kennels...


----------



## Blue

Happy Birthday TJ!

Morning all! Well we finally decided on paint color, so off to the gettin' place for paint. This is going to seriously cut in to my riding time.

Have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Happy Birthday TJ!
> 
> Morning all! Well we finally decided on paint color, so off to the gettin' place for paint. This is going to seriously cut in to my riding time.
> 
> Have a good day!


That's what happened to me Friday after work. Had to prep the walls in DD's room for paint and ate up all my ride time. Truck repairs ate up my ride time Sunday and yesterday along with costume shopping for the girls last night. 

Happy Birthday Terry.


----------



## Eole

Sold two days ago.:-(
Oh well, not getting the mare is a huge saving of time and energy. Unless an opportunity like this happens, I won't look until Spring, as we don't ride much in winter; getting a horse now isn't the best timing anyway.

OK, off to ride now. Grey and rainy-looking sky, but no excuse, let's ride.


----------



## Blue

I know it's a cliche, but all things happen for a reason. Sorry Eole, you'll find what you're looking for when it's meant to be.

Hey, I just had a thought. :shock: Stan when you get to the states swing over my way. I'll have plenty of painting for you to do. Freight trains run within 100 miles of my house and I could pick you up in Flagstaff.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy birthday TJ!!


----------



## SueC

Happy birthday TJ from me too, hope you have settled well in your new place.

Hope everyone is well. We just had another weekend visiting my parents, took nice photos but not uploaded yet. Dad ran a fourth place with his mare tonight - a half head between the first four placegetters - it was nearly a dead heat for all four, coming down the line like pas de deux in dressage. Super time too. I'm still crossing my fingers for him for a win soon. I'll post the video link when the Trotting Association puts it on tomorrow.

Lack of photos to share has reduced my posting here, plus I had gastro the weekend before last and am still a bit queasy. And, my accountant is giving me the usual boring but necessary end-of-financial-year tasks to do. When we get the photos done, I'll share! 

Oh and before I forget, Sunsmart's mother and uncle will join us here for their retirement very soon. They are just waiting for the trucking service to get an opening.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* You don't look a day over 39
> 
> Eole: the mare is beautiful! I hope she works out for you.
> 
> NM71: The barn looks wonderful; isn't it exciting to have such a nice place for your horse? Jay is such a cutie.
> 
> Roadyy: sure hope this is the last of your truck troubles. I'd be tempted to go out and kick the tires and tell it to quit being so dang needy. :lol:
> 
> Stan: first class??? I'm not sure there is a first class option for dog kennels...


I'm from New Zealand, we invented the number 8 wire mentality, we us it to fix anything even securing the kennel to a better part of the airplane. careful what you wish for, I might swing by. Not much good on the end of a paint brush.

Well its Wednesday morning 0630 am My shoulder has improved but still not 100% legal issues still battling but getting closer to being resolved. Its raining. That's great, helps the grass grow and I have brought a bigger gate as I cant make the hole any smaller:shock: to top it off its hump day, It has a different meaning in NZ.

Cheers all keep riding and my time is just around the corner. And happy birthday to TJ and any one else due I hit 66 in November. But still running around like a young pup.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy birthday TJ! Hope it is every bit as fun as mine was.

Yesterday was a ******! It started early morning 1 am with my old girl having EXPLOSIVE diarrhea in my bedroom. Yep, I had to get up, rush her outside and get to cleaning. She had jumped off my bed and I got right up cuz that is not like her. I switched the light on just in time for her to explode in the corner, all over the door, wall and carpet :shock::shock::shock:

It took over an hour to clean that up, even at that, I had to sleep in another room while I left the fan running and window wide open.

I got up at 5:30 to go to work, started my truck and hopped out to bring my bow case into the house. The truck door locked behind me! It never does that. So now it is running with a full tank of gas. I go to grab the spare and it is nowhere to be found. I got DH up to help me look and he found it, dumped in a junk drawer of his! uggg. I made it to work, just barely.

After work I steam vacced the carpet and hopped on the mower for a leisurely 2.5 hours of mowing. I do no t care to repeat a day like that for a while.

No call for sub work today so i will get caught up around here. It's gloomy and raining. If it clears, I may go to the barn to visit Rosie.I'm still not sure if I should do the chores in exchange for lease on her. Bad time of year for that!!! Opinions? Remember, no indoor riding, except next door at $10 per ride. I can get there to ride before dark, even with daylight savings, but the snow will fly soon enough.


----------



## Roadyy

Part of me says any riding is worth the cost. Another side of me says you are in Michigan and I have no desire to ride outside in those temps even if it is to cross the road with the chicken so I can ride more on the inside. Then ride in the cold back across the road with the chicken to put the horse up. Atleast we know now why the chicken crossed the road...to get to the indoor arena because it was too chicken to ride outside.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> Part of me says any riding is worth the cost. Another side of me says you are in Michigan and I have no desire to ride outside in those temps even if it is to cross the road with the chicken so I can ride more on the inside. Then ride in the cold back across the road with the chicken to put the horse up. Atleast we know now why the chicken crossed the road...to get to the indoor arena because it was too chicken to ride outside.


Spoken like a true Floridian! It's not the cold so much as the road. I have ridden in snowy fields, but riding on slick roads scares the bejesus out of me!


----------



## Roadyy

Actually I have only lived here since 03. I lived in north Ms., Poplar Bluff Missouri, Blytheville, Ark and Chattanooga, Tn. so I kinda know the cold. I just really like the heat more months than cold ones. lol

I remember riding in knee deep snow with the horses I had up in north Ms, but was younger and my body didn't creek as much when cold as it does now. lol


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> Yesterday was a ******! It started early morning 1 am with my old girl having EXPLOSIVE diarrhea in my bedroom. Yep, I had to get up, rush her outside and get to cleaning. She had jumped off my bed and I got right up cuz that is not like her. I switched the light on just in time for her to explode in the corner, all over the door, wall and carpet :shock::shock::shock:


Could not help it, has anyone seen Bad Grandpa???







Grandpa you sharted!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Hope everyone is well. We just had another weekend visiting my parents, took nice photos but not uploaded yet. Dad ran a fourth place with his mare tonight - a half head between the first four placegetters - it was nearly a dead heat for all four, coming down the line like pas de deux in dressage. Super time too. I'm still crossing my fingers for him for a win soon. I'll post the video link when the Trotting Association puts it on tomorrow.


I enjoy the race videos Sue, please post.
It is very cool that your father does this.
I hope his injury has gotten better, hand was it?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan said:


> You have to up the anti some what. The best offer so far is a couch and food.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Stan, I have the perfect idea for your trip to the states.
Ditch them all once you get here. I'll stop the CSX train in Sykesville, Md.
I'll pony an extra horse with me to the stop point.
We can then travel to camp, drink corn products and smoke a cigar. 
No work, I promise!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Alright, enough is enough, I'm full of myself tonight.
Big weekend campout coming up.
This weekend our last official event of the year.
I am hoping for the weather to hold out.

Usually I am there today, the Tuesday before in the evening.
I am going somewhat stir crazy hoping for good weather.
Tomorrow shows us with some rain, I'm already used to riding in a mud hole.

Should be able to get lots of pictures, new phone is awesome for such.
About 200 people and at least a hundred horses.
Problem is some Saturday rain in the forecast.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Stan, I have the perfect idea for your trip to the states.
> Ditch them all once you get here. I'll stop the CSX train in Sykesville, Md.
> I'll pony an extra horse with me to the stop point.
> We can then travel to camp, drink corn products and smoke a cigar.
> No work, I promise!


That is unfair. How can we compete with an offer like that?


----------



## Happy Place

Maryland Rider said:


> Could not help it, has anyone seen Bad Grandpa???
> View attachment 538474
> 
> Grandpa you sharted!


**** it was just like that but also all over my new carpet! Gross gross.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place that sounds like a terrible night. Is she better now? 

Why not lease Rosie for a month and see how it goes? The winter riding would be fun, it is the winter chores in the cold that are difficult. 

Sue: can't wait to see the video of that race, sounds exciting!

Stan: it sounds like MR is the winner...I can't compete with corn products and a cigar...drat.


----------



## Blue

Happy, some days just don't go very well do they? Hope the "ol' girl" is feeling better. I actually used to like the number pad on my truck door for this very reason, but now, it's so old it doesn't always work.

Stan, with practice I'm sure you'll improve with the paint brush. If not, I'll let you use the roller. I could use some "wire up" repairs around here as well, so pack some of that too.

Maryland, stay out of this, we've almost got him! And if he doesn't show up, we may come looking for you!

Roadyy, I got to spend 1 full year in Michigan. Didn't get to ride, but decided I'm much better suited to drier warmer climes! Beautiful countryside though.

Well I didn't' get to go get my paint today. My shoer came early and we decided to do all 4 of the horses instead of just 2. Decided to take a load or 2 of manure and yard clippings to the dump early. My pile is getting quite huge. First, the tractor is completely out of fuel. Of course it is. Off to the gas station I go. Get back, fuel up. Then fender on the dump trailer is dented and threatening to rub on the tires. Go get channel locks to bend that out. Load manure. In our county you have to cover your load. Can't find my cover. Finally find it in son's atv trailer! Ugh! Get load covered now my tie downs are missing. Just put me out of my misery now. Time is just ticking away. Find those in husband's garage mixed in with his. Double Ugh! Ok, here we go. Get the load dumped and decide to try for another load instead of heading all the way in to town for the paint. Have to go there tomorrow anyway so I'll get it after work. No painting today.

It doesn't pay to plan anything does it? On the bright side, IT'S TACO TUESDAY!


----------



## Happy Place

AnitaAnne said:


> Happy Place that sounds like a terrible night. Is she better now?
> 
> Why not lease Rosie for a month and see how it goes? The winter riding would be fun, it is the winter chores in the cold that are difficult.


I am happy to say that Sassy is much better. Her old perky self with no mishaps.
I could try it for a month to see how it goes. The winter chores aren't so bad there. All the horses are on 24/7 turn out with stalls that they can come in and out of. I just have to feed and keep the trough full. Stalls get picked as needed. They really only come in to eat or when it's wicked out.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

HP, eek! That sounds like a terrible mess to clean up!:shock: (OH, and *MR*..that just ain't right!:lol 

Also HP....anytime you want some classroom time, I would be more than happy to take a 'mental health' day. :lol: I feel one coming on soon......:wink:

Speaking of work, it's incredibly insane the amount of nonteaching things I have been having to do lately. Every night after school I am there til nearly 4:00 doing things that *do not* relate to writing lesson plans, creating exciting lessons, or grading. Our state mandates are becoming mind-boggling.:evil:

Puppy school went well last night except for 'walking on leash'. :-( She was so wound up, she just pulled and pulled. She is perfect at everything else, but I fear if she doesn't get this down, she won't pass CGC. So.....more walking on leash time. Quite honestly, I don't really walk her on the leash that much. She gets her exercise running with Chevy. So...who's fault is it?  You can tell the things we practice and the things we don't. 

Also...they think she is close to going into heat!:shock: She was 'flagging' her tail while one person was petting her last night. I _just_ scheduled her spay for next Friday. Hoping it's not too late.:shock:

TJ, how did you birthday day go?

Roaddy, happy to hear the truck is up and running again. 

BLUE, I hate days like that. Thank gosh you get to start fresh again!

MR, that looks like a fantastic ride! The campground reminds me of where I bought Jay. I would love to go back there and ride their trails and camp. Hmm....

Speaking of...it looks like mom may get her truck sooner than later!:happydance: Hoping that gives me a little more freedom.

That brings me to M. I finally heard back from her.....3 days after my orginal text. She 'just' saw it.......hmmm I really wonder.....she's on that dang phone ALL the time texting. I hightly doubt it.:-x 

Anyway we talked for real last night. We might try to get together to 'ride' Sunday. She was wishy-washy. She certainly doesn't have the riding desire that I have. She can take it or leave it.....I of course will TAKE what i can. Oh well, I guess my expectations for other people are way too high....so my DH says. That is why I get disappointed so often.

Well, I have to get my day started. Have a good one all!


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Stan, I have the perfect idea for your trip to the states.
> Ditch them all once you get here. I'll stop the CSX train in Sykesville, Md.
> I'll pony an extra horse with me to the stop point.
> We can then travel to camp, drink corn products and smoke a cigar.
> No work, I promise!


Now the stakes are getting interesting.
I can fly dog class at no expense, go missing when I arrive, and end up sampling corn products. Sounds like it would hit the spot. I quit smoking 15 yrs ago but one cigar won't hurt and it would be after a ride therefore justified.


----------



## tjtalon

Can't keep up w/this the past 2 days! But, of course, have read everything!

I think MR has won the Stan(d)-off...

Birthday yesterday was long & lazy (besides early morning getting the living room just right, finally).

Hope all have a wonderful day. TACO TUESDAY sounded good (I treated myself to steak, 'tho...)

Later, all stay safe (& have no more indoor explosions from dogs w/stomach aches....)


----------



## SueC

Hey all, no photos yet but the most exciting finish of any race I've linked to here! This is Dezba and my father coming fourth with the first four horses all almost dead-heating. There was less than 10cm between first and fourth. I couldn't believe the sprint the little mare put on when she got out of the traffic - she seemed to move by jet propulsion and it was run in 1.56.4, which is great for that particular country track. The race classification was C0-C3, so theoretically horses with between no and three wins, but of course there were horses that had won a lot more than three times, as usual (with 2, 3 and 4 year-old racing and NZ assessments not counting as usual, plus junior reinspersons concessions).

Video Replay - Australian Harness Racing

If the link doesn't work, try here:

Race Results -BUNBURYÂ Â 28 October 2014- Australian Harness Racing

...and select the video option.


*MR*: Yes, the chainsaw injury has healed splendidly, we saw it for ourselves on the weekend. But now his nose is all banged up and it's a doctor's fault; unprofessional removal of pre-cancerous change on the bridge of the nose that didn't get a sufficient number of stitches in it, and when it tore on the way home from the doctor's office, my father lost a litre of blood (!!!! :shock before he could be gotten to ER, where they attempted to fix the disaster and all cursed the GP. Anyway, he's upset about the needless scarring on that one, but I told him he still looks beautiful. ;-) I'll post photos of him track training when we get the uploads organised.

HP: My husband literally gagged! :rofl:

Everyone else: :wave: Have a great day!


----------



## SueC

PS on tactics: Since Dezba is a maiden horse and was racing with far more seasoned horses, and the horse from Barrier 1 was also the favourite, tactically one would look to get behind the front-running favorite and, if that isn't possible, to restrain the horse to entice someone to come around and give cover (so you don't have to push wind). The former not being possible, my father did the latter, and besides being held up in a mini traffic jam that caused them to get out later than ideal, this was a good race - with a super finish!


----------



## corgi

Good morning all!

I haven't really been MIA, I have been around, just haven't had time to post.

Tj- I am sorry that I didn't get to wish you a happy birthday yesterday. Hope it was a good one and I ejoyed seeing a new pic of you! 

HP- Poor pup..and poor you!

Nicker- I totally understand about state mandates. I thought Virginia was bad. Our teachers have been bogged down with the new teacher evaluation process and now it has hit central office administrators as well. This will be my first year with "SMART" goals and evidence keeping required for my evaluation.

I am sitting here in my office, gearing up for my day. Our floor just got 2 keurig machines and while I don't like coffee, I LOVE tea and they have K cups of Earl Grey tea. Delish!!! Just what I need.

One of Isabella's pasture mates had to be put down yesterday. PC was a 26 year old mustang who was blind. She had been colicky for 2 weeks. Vet had been out 3 times to tube her. Each time, he would be able to get things moving again and then it would stop. Something was definitely going on inside and without exploratory surgery, there was no way to know what. She had just recovered from a bout of pneumonia as well. The BO had to make the difficult decision to put her down. It was the right decision. I hope I would have had the strength to make the same decision if it had been Isabella.

Speaking of Lady Isabella. One of the boarders has a 3 year old that has been lightly started under saddle and she wanted her to experience her first trail ride so she asked me to go with her. Isabella did a great job as trail boss for the baby! She was so calm and unflustered and therefore the young horse was calm and collected as well. I am very proud of her.

Koolio, did you ever hear about that job?

Ellen, are you doing ok?

Time to get to work...warm tea is flowing through my veins. Time to tackle hump day!!!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Puppy school went well last night except for 'walking on leash'. :-( She was so wound up, she just pulled and pulled. She is perfect at everything else, but I fear if she doesn't get this down, she won't pass CGC. So.....more walking on leash time. Quite honestly, I don't really walk her on the leash that much. She gets her exercise running with Chevy. So...who's fault is it?  You can tell the things we practice and the things we don't.


NM71, there is a trick you can try to help dogs stop pulling on the lead: Pull the collar ring around so it is under the dog's lower jaw, directly opposite from where it normally is on the back of the neck, and then thread the lead under the dog's front legs. Have it come out under the elbow which is going to face you as you are walking. This has cured several over-enthusiastic dogs and it's really humane. Forget choker chains etc. They stop pulling this way and eventually it transfers to walking with the leash in normal position. Give it a shot and let me know if it improves things!


----------



## Koolio

Happy belated Birthday TJ!!! I hope you had a wonderful day!

I've also been around...quietly. I'll post more tonight when I can breathe for 10 min or so.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Ok, Stan, I have a picture; taken today in Janice's tack shed. (I ain't purty, but horses, cats, dogs & every other animal on the planet doesn't care!) Happy BD (amost, tomorrow) to me! i got magick horse breath today, no better present in the world.


A quote for you from Roald Dahl's The Twits, one of my favourite children's books:

"A person who has good thoughts cannot ever be ugly. You can have a wonky nose and a crooked mouth and a double chin and stick-out teeth, but if you have good thoughts it will shine out of your face like sunbeams and you will always look lovely.”  

And you don't even have any of those things, just the sunbeams bit!  Teresa, Teresa, someone sad must have made fun of you when you were little, and told lies, which are easy for children to believe and can stick around the "reptile brain" bit for ages... And you've got the bluest eyes as well, by the way! 

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad all seem to be doing well this morning. I had an eventful start to this hump day. The farm owner stopped by, as I was getting Trusty tacked up, to tell me that Little Man had gotten out earlier in the afternoon and he couldn't see where he got out. I looked all over and saw no visible escape route so went for my ride.

This morning I get a call at 4:45 from my cousin as he got to the barn to feed and only found Doc. Off to the barn I go to find the rope fencing down between the gate and the new pole barn. I saddled up Doc and slapped on the headlamp and went off into the woods. I finally found them back on the power lines munching on the winter grass all calm and collected. Hopped off and walked up to Little Man and put the only lead rope and rope halter I brought on him. Led him and Doc back to the barn with Trusty following along free. Got to work only a half hour late so all is good.
The property owner is out there now redoing the fencing so we can connect my 20 mile fence charger and get them respecting the fence again.

So I got 4.02 miles in yesterday evening and another unexpected 3.86 miles in this morning. Almost 100 miles at 96.5 for the year. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few decent pics from last nights ride. The others were too blurry to use.


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> A quote for you from Roald Dahl's The Twits, one of my favourite children's books:
> 
> "A person who has good thoughts cannot ever be ugly. You can have a wonky nose and a crooked mouth and a double chin and stick-out teeth, but if you have good thoughts it will shine out of your face like sunbeams and you will always look lovely.”
> 
> And you don't even have any of those things, just the sunbeams bit!  Teresa, Teresa, someone sad must have made fun of you when you were little, and told lies, which are easy for children to believe and can stick around the "reptile brain" bit for ages... And you've got the bluest eyes as well, by the way!
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday!


Been wanting to comment on the picture too. Sue I totally agree...someone must have been very mean to you TJ. That is a lovely photo. I love your warm smile.  You are WAY to hard on yourself!!!

For people to love you back...you must be able to love yourself first!:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> NM71, there is a trick you can try to help dogs stop pulling on the lead: Pull the collar ring around so it is under the dog's lower jaw, directly opposite from where it normally is on the back of the neck, and then thread the lead under the dog's front legs. Have it come out under the elbow which is going to face you as you are walking. This has cured several over-enthusiastic dogs and it's really humane. Forget choker chains etc. They stop pulling this way and eventually it transfers to walking with the leash in normal position. Give it a shot and let me know if it improves things!


I will give that a try. We were given the 'easy walker' harness to use. Last night, with no exercise prior to class, she was full of energy and only really wanted to play with the other puppy.

Will try this. We MUST pass this section of the test if all other things are exemplary! :lol: Where has this perfectionism of mine come from????? LOL


----------



## Celeste

When I was a kid, we had a dog that flunked obedience school twice. He was still a very good dog. He was just a bit stupid. I think that Pipes is a much smarter dog and she will do fine.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, you are too hard on yourself. You have beautiful eyes and a perfect smile.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue: Very Exciting race! I wish there was a shot from the side to see all the horses in a line. That mare is just going to get better and better. 

A liter of blood is a heck of a lot! So glad the ER was able to fix him up. 

I like the leash idea too, I'm going to try it with my little rat terrier, she pulls a lot, especially when she sees a squirel!

Roadyy: hope the fence keeps the horses in, especially that escape artist LM. Really good that there were no injuries. 

So glad everyone is mentioning TJ's photo, cause I couldn't see anything but a beautiful lady, inside and outside.


----------



## Happy Place

Another day with no work for me. I found 2 job openings and applied to both today. One is for a middle school counselor, 50 minutes from here and the other is for a career counselor at a vocational school about 45 minutes from here. The principal and superintendent both wrote me very nice letters of recommendation. The Super said that he would love to hire me if only he could. Hopefully that will earn me some points to get the interviews. I'm getting tired of this and I just want to work! If I get either job, I will have to get a newer vehicle. DH agrees that we will need a loan to get something decent.

I keep torturing myself. Look at this sweet boy! Get It Now | New Vocations

So cute! Seems like a nice quiet guy to do some trail and road rides with. Sigh, job first, then horse. I'm off to the grocery and then to visit Rosie. I need some quiet time with the girl horse to restore me.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I will try to watch the videos on home network later today. Sounds like it was fun to watch and can't wait to see it.

Terry, I am glad that others are starting to tell you the same thing I did months ago when you spoke of the ex's comments. He was an idiot and that picture is proof that he has no idea what beauty is. The only thing I can figure is he expects to be with a Victoria Secret's model and anything less meets the description he threw at you. I feel sad for him as he will likely never find happiness with anyone with expectations pre-installed. I think of Shallow Hal.

AA meeting, I am glad there were no injuries either....oops
HP, good looking horse and sounds very smart. Hope you find him or another one as good or better when the job is secured.


----------



## phantomhorse13

TJ: remember that anybody making ugly comments is not commenting on what they see in front of them, but how they are inside. don't let someone else's ugly affect you. that picture is lovely and you should be proud!

Sue: exciting race! looking forward to seeing more.

HP: hope your job search is successful very soon. I worry I am going to be doing the same thing shortly, as my hours are being reduced more and more.

Rick: glad the wayward ponies were brought home with no issues.. very scary when they aren't where they are supposed to be!

NM: just focus a bit on leash work and I am sure Pipes will be up to speed in no time. 


My hump day has been mostly a PITA. 

I was supposed to have the day off, so went out to run errands. There was some sort of disturbance in the grocery store upon my arrival, which ended with the police dragging out a screaming woman. Luckily for me, she was screaming in a language I didn't understand so I didn't have to worry. :lol:

I was just arriving at walmart when I got a call from work. They forgot to tell me we were having a training today.. could I be there in 30 min? Couldn't exactly say no, so my groceries and I went directly to work (luckily we have a real fridge in the break room, so I was able to get the cold stuff into it during the training).

After work, I gave up on walmart (you don't go into the store after 11 if you want to stay sane) and went to try to get fingerprinted for my Michigan racehorse owner's license. Silly me expected it to be simple, as I had already been told by the local police dept that the UPS store did it.

Long story short.. that place only handles things in-state (I live in PA).. so I was SOL for a license for a Michigan track. Off to the State Police, who told me they don't do that kind of thing, to contact the local police (who is who sent me to the UPS store). After multiple phone calls and trips to 2 different police departments, I finally was able to get what I needed. I swear, it would have been easier to have just committed a crime!!


----------



## Celeste

I got a call from an old friend that I rode with 30 years ago. She bought tickets for the steeple chase and wants me to come with her and her friends. It sounds like a fun day.

Steeplechase at Callaway


----------



## Happy Place

Phantom horse does that mean you will be at a Michigan track in the future? You'll have to let me know, maybe we could meet! I'm not too far from Northville Downs or Hazel Park.

Got some horse breath. Devine!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you everyone, for the comments on my picture. It was actually very hard for me to post it. For some reason (pertinent to my spiritual growth, I believe), I've encountered, yes, some very sad, mean & spiteful people in my life (way way past childhood, it only started there).

For the longest time, I couldn't remember a time when someone-somewhere-somehow didn't criticize my looks (&/or the thinness of my hair). it was actually a relief to get older; I was no longer expected to be drop-dead gorgeous.

Somewhere in my forties, I turned inward (again, have always been introspective) & decided that I was meant to work on INNER beauty, to be the best person I could be, to see the inner beauty in others. Long story short, I think I've done a reasonable job w/that....and that's the result you'all see in my eyes & smile in the picture. I really appreciate the comments, but SueC is right; the reptilian brain keeps the hard stuff intact, as if it's still happening, hence the reluctance to post a picture & the self-disparaging accompanying comment (& yes, Sue, it started very very young...).

You'all have given me better food for thought, as always. I'm glad I "embarrassed" myself, 'cuz think I needed the positive reality check from you'all. Thank you.

Now, better stuff! So glad Rick finally got his ride in, even after the fencing hiatus!

HP, have had my fingers crossed for so long for your Good Job that my knuckles hurt.It'll come, it'll come. Glad you have your Rosie to go to for a mare-to-woman talk.

Nicker, that leash training idea sounds like a good one! And, you're right, loving oneself is foremost. Prob'ly why once I went back to horses, all of a sudden (sic) people were giving me less trouble!

On the above note, a story of today: new Chief Euell asked me this morning what kind of dessert I wanted for my birthday, as couldn't do it yesterday. I was surprised, but thought, then said "No cake. Pumpkin pie & whipped cream. It's the season for it & the guys will like it". Well, today was the noon-ish pizza party send-off for old Chief Michael & Assistant Chief Jack (they've been subbing & training for 3 mos, to get the dept back up & organized) up in the conference room. So, along w/the pizza Euell had gotten 4 pumpkin pies, to share w/Admin & the heads of the other depts, & to have some left for our guys.

What I didn't know is that he bought the 4th pie just for me, to take home (I do love pumkin' pie!), that the huge vase of fall flowers on the table was for me for my birthday, & that all there had signed a birthday card. I was totally surprised, as the pizza party was for Michael & Jack. I felt a little like Sally Fields at the Oscars that year (anyone remember? Been awhile..): "They like me, they really like me!!" (She was laughed at for that; I loved her for her human honesty & realness..) I was surprised. This has been one job where eventually I've been appreciated & respected. And, apparently liked!

Got off track again. Speaking of tracks, need to go look at SueC's pics (vids?) it sounds so exciting, & her father sounds amazing.

BTW...you know why that pic was pretty?! I was w/the horses, about to go out to be among them (yes, mucking is hard sometimes, but I'm there, I'm WITH them), was thinking of Rick & being thankful that he hadn't gotten hurt (or killed) by the gasoline mix-up, & just totally tuned into that I was w/the horses. That's where I'm happy & it shows. The trick is taking that all w/me elsewhere, but it's getting easier & easier, like exercising a muscle.

As for muscles, in response to an earlier comment of Rick's: yes, last year made me stronger for this year. Absolutely. Stronger for the job I'm in too. All good.

Later...only 3 days in this short week, then I have a lesson on Monday. Rick, I'll ask Janice about the trail idea (& I think Ladona had mentioned a like idea awhile ago)); may not be feasible, given there's no real trail nearby, just the gravel road, & a limit to who & how long Janice can be on whatever horse (she has knee & back issues that prevent her riding much). Will see.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, loved the vid. I know you've said, but what breed are these horses, esp your father's?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> Phantom horse does that mean you will be at a Michigan track in the future? You'll have to let me know, maybe we could meet! I'm not too far from Northville Downs or Hazel Park.


No plans for that at this point, but the horse (an arab named R-Kidd, full sibling to my horse Gamer) runs at Hazel Park. Perhaps if he does well and I get some money out of the deal (money out of horses, ha!), I will make a trip. Will def let you know if that happens. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!
Finally, I have a few minute to catch up. It has been a little crazy around here. As I mentioned a couple of weeks ago, I interviewed for a job at our provincial Ministry of Education. The job is a 2-3 year secondment to manage the development competency indicators (focus on science and math) within a new curriculum. Once rolled out, the new curriculum will be in place for the next 30 or more years and serve over 700,000 students (based on the current population). It is a BIG job with a huge potential long term impact.

Well, I was offered the position yesterday and accepted this morning! I am SO excited! I will start on November 17, right after our fall week long break. That means I teach the rest of this week and next week and that is it! It will be very busy packing up my classroom and planning to transition my students to a new teacher (once that person is hired). Tomorrow night is our awards ceremony and then two nights of parent teacher interviews next week, followed by a Remembrance Day ceremony on Friday. The time will go fast!

On to horse related news...
Since I will now have my evenings homework free, I plan to board Koolio at the stable for the winter and set up a weekly lesson. It will be good to ride through the winter again. I have to wait a couple of weeks however, because Koolio got kicked above the knee and is quite swollen. Hopefully it will heal up quick and I can get him to the stable in early December.

I am envious of those of you who still have lovely riding weather. The days are getting very short here already and we have snow. Daytime temps are hovering right around freezing. (It always seems so much cooler in the fall after a warm summer). This weekend DH and DS are going deer hunting, so I plan to insulate my water troughs and get everybody ready for winter. It will be nice to have some alone time and plan some time with my friends. If the weather permits, I may even get in a trail ride.

I have to finish my report card marks, so I better cut this off soon. I hope everyone is doing well and has a great week!


----------



## Blue

Good evening ya'll. TJ your picture was lovely! I have to say that the very first thing I noticed was your radiant smile and the contentment in your eyes.

So, in a moment of bravado I will say, what I absolutely LOVE about this thread is how everyone is so accepting of all of us and how so many are opening up in ways that I'm sure you wouldn't otherwise consider. In that vein, I will say, TJ I understand. I'm in my later 50's and grew up hearing nothing but how "ugly and worthless" I was. From my own mother. I'm sure you know that if you hear that long enough you begin to believe it. No kidding, I was 24 years old before I had the courage to go in to a store by myself! I had to. I was divorced with 2 babies depending on me. It wasn't long after that I realized I actually had a brain! Can you imagine? Me with a brain, who knew? And I found out I wasn't too bad looking. Flash forward many, many years I still struggle with insecurities but have learned that we all have so much to offer if only we can find the courage voice it. 

You, my dear, are truly beautiful. With a meaningful career, devoted friends and an inner strength that will keep you going no matter what. Never let go of that. 

Ok, I'm going now.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, congratulations!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

FIrst and formost....KOOLIO congratualtions! You so deserve it and I can tell by your post that you are so content now.  (a bit envious right not, it is so crazy here with all the 'new' mandates and hoop jumping...I keep thinking it will slow down, but it isnt') Again, I am very happy for you.

BLUE so very well said! I believe we all have our insecurities, but not all will share. Mine is not being 'good enough', nor smart enough. I"ll never forget the day a 'friend' of mine in HS literally told me I was 'dumb'. That was the straw that broke the camel's back....I had always felt I was less intellectual and she just made it true out loud.....or so I thought.

It took until my 30s when I started to study the brain to realize (and what I had thought in my own head...I can't be as stupid as they say I am.) that I am NOT stupid. I may learn differently and process differently, but I am certainly NOT stupid. YEA!

BUT, my caveman brain (specifically my amygdala) likes to kindly remind me of my insecurities and I sometimes revert back to that 'I'm stupid' phase. Hence my struggles with M sometimes....my brain says, she thinks I am uneducated about horses (which I am not) and then I get very defensive.....and I pick everything she says apart. She MAY think it....I don't know, those thirty-somethings seem to tend to think they KNOW it all (work with a lot of them) but I have to get a thicker skin......that' s a whole different story.

OK, gotta go get ready. I too am finishing up grades. :--( Ugh! So much work. Maybe THIS weekend I will be able to breathe a bit????? :-x Oh, no, wait....because of all the hoop jumping and grades...I havn't TOUCHED my lessons.........:-( Wah, I need a beer!:wink::lol::lol::lol:

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so I am back with my 30-something gripe.....we have a new teacher, male 35. Has one year under his belt from antoehr district. I was on the hiring committee and thought him to be good...but hesitated b/c there was a something about him that screamed cocky!

Well, I was right. He's very fluent with technology, hence why he was hired....but that gives him the even more full to his already cockiness.

The verdict is still out on him in my head....but I really do not appreciate his condescending tone of voice that he sometiems has to me....there again....like I am an OLD, DUMB teacher.

I want to scream at him....do you know who I am? I've taught 18 years! Nothing you have can top my EXPERIENCES in the classroom! Not only that I am up-to-date with all the current research. BUT, how would he know that? He doesn't talk to me, nor i to him:evil: 

I am of the mindset that newbies should respect their elders, learn from them....we have a LOT to offer.

Is ti like that in every profession or just mine?

My DH says he is surrounded by 20s and 30s and they are the same way....they know it ALL even though he has worked there for over 20 years (longer than some of them have been alive.)

That leads me to M.....sometimes i think she think I am DUMB around horses...and I think....you know what girlie girl....I was riding 10 years prior to you even being BORN! That's 10 years of learning a LOT!

Where is the respect? (and yes I gave it....and I still search out the 'older' teachers to help me, even those who have retired!)

Thoughts on my rambling?


----------



## Roadyy

I see it in my profession too. I see these kids coming in here right out of weld school thinking they are the Bee's knees because they passed welding class near or at the top. I then have calls to come fix their box because it isn't working right to find they do not have the wire tension set correctly or have the control settings wrong. Then see them going through consumables quickly as well as spending a lot of time with the grinder making the welds look pretty.

First thing my dad,who was a pipe welder in a shipyard, taught me was that making a weld look good with a grinder makes you a grinder not a welder. 

What really gets them is when they find out I came to this position from the electrical department and they automatically assume I have no clue about welding. The seasoned welders laugh at them when they see it because they know its coming. Eventually I grab the newbies welding equipment he swears is not working properly and lay down some pretty nice welds. Then look at them and ask what is wrong with that? I then tell them to go to work and get the sand out of their panties. lol


I was out at the barn til 8pm last night resetting the fencing around the pond pasture because the owner did not do it like he said he was yesterday morning. I was so ****ed when I got there thinking I would just do a little before hooking the charger up. He only redid the repair job I did early that morning. It is all charged now and I sent him and his wife a text letting them know it was all hot except for the single rope in front of his pole barn to keep the horses out of it.


I am going to sit down with them and explain my feelings on this deal and the fact that I can take them to a boarding facility for cheaper and less work as this is getting old quick.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I totally understand where you are coming from. I often feel stupid and slow. I know I'm not, but I expect so much of myself they when I don't deliver as planned, I feel dumb. I don't let the younger generation make me feel that way though, as I can do it all by myself. In fact, working with a bunch of goofy 14 year olds an make you feel quite brilliant at times. :lol: Like you, I am a perfectionist, and am always looking to improve and be better. I often get that "can't teach an old dog new tricks" feeling though.

TJ - I think we all feel ugly at times (most of the time) as well. I hate seeing myself in pictures because I think, "ick!". While that can't be true, it is how I judge myself. Somewhere on the internet there is a fantastic commercial put out by Dove where an artist draws pictures of women as they describe themselves and then pictures of the same women as others describe them. The self described pictures are ugly, but the other described pictures are strikingly beautiful. I'll post the link when I find it. TJ - Know that you ARE Beautiful!!!

With respect to non-teaching demands at school, we have the same here. I spend only about 10-20% of my time actually teaching and the rest on damage control, administration, etc. We also have multiple mandates and "flavours of the month" we are expected to adopt in the classroom with no time provided to do so. Between entitled and spoiled youth and all the frivolous mandates, teaching has become a very difficult profession. It isn't for the faint of heart. On the other hand, the feeling of reaching out to a kid and seeing them succeed because of you, is amazing. We have to hold onto those fleeting moments because that is what it is all about. I keep reminding myself that the mandates, the teachers, and everything else are all about one thing; the kids.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Blue

I hope that all you teachers out there realize there really are parents that appreciate what you're doing for our kids. We know you're not in it for the money right? Can't be the stress-free environment . Some of us actually taught our children to respect their teachers even if they didn't like them.

I kinda have it a little opposite from you all in the job department. In my upper 50's I'm finally being given an opportunity to learn something that usually only much younger people go to school for. Heck, I'm a little older than the vet! They all are very helpful and want me to learn it. The only concession to my age they've made is heavy lifting. I can do it, but I'll pay for it! It's hard re-learning how to learn. Does that make sense?


----------



## Blue

Darn, I hit post before I finished my thought! How's that for age! Anyway, they at least recognize that I've got something on them in the form of people skills. Having had to cope with all sorts of folks over the years you get a "feel" for them. I can tell you when someone isn't telling you everything or when someone is "adjusting" the situation to fit the way they want it too. I can also step in when I see that the pets owner doesn't fully understand the instructions and is only saying OK because they're embarrased to ask. Useful skills and I'm fortunate that my co-workers don't have a problem looking to me for some of those skills.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Congrats! Some me some of that MOJO! I got a couple really nice recommendation letters yesterday. All I need now is an interview lol.

I spoke to a guy who leased Rosie for about a year. I told him about her spooking on me and how I fell. He said that she had spooked pretty good on him a couple times too! The owner acts like Rosie does NOTHING wrong, ever! Don't get me wrong, she is a nice girl, but she can spook pretty hard. This guy I was talking to has a new horse at that barn. He said he would like having someone to ride with. There are only 4 people that ride out of that barn, it's nice and quiet.

Is it me or is Ellen MIA? Where are you sweet Ellen? And Northern Star as well. I am sure NS is taking in the beautiful fall we are having and getting ready for some serious winter.

Take care all. Keep hoping and praying for me to get that interview!


----------



## Roadyy

I was just thinking the same thing about ms. Ellen. I hope she pops in soon to let us know she is just busy with gardening and chickens before winter sets in. I know she was working on her deck too. I miss her updates.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> My DH says he is surrounded by 20s and 30s and they are the same way....they know it ALL even though he has worked there for over 20 years (longer than some of them have been alive.) Thoughts on my rambling?


At my work we get lots of college campus hires.
1/2 of them don't make it and quit soon after arriving.
I'm never sure what they learned in college and am afraid to ask.
After a few years they are offered management positions.
Tough to manage a department you know nothing about.

Eventually they all need the hippy, that's me.
System advice, machinery operations, utilities, water treatment, you name it.
I call them Askholes.
They ask you questions or for advise.
You provide a remedy or solution.

"This may seem like a small request, but what you're asking for, really, is access
to years of incredible successes, glorious failures and lessons learned--all for your benefit.
You say "pick your brain"; they hear "unpaid consulting session" taken from Entrepreneur.com

They can never solve anything on their own.
They usually have no memory skills, how do they graduate? :shock:
They will also ask you the same question again, amazing!


----------



## tjtalon

I love how everyone here can talk, share their stories & events freely, w/no fear of judgement. A very heartfelt thank you for all the boosts & encouragement; I just did one tiny disparaging comment about my picture, and everyone saw the Bigger Picture and zeroed in with love and truth. Thank you, so very much.

I've been reading yesterdays and today's posts. I can't reply to all individually (as can't keep all in my head at one time!), but cool and kudos on all the advancements. I do love this Village...and, yes, have too been wondering: where is Miss Ellen?? I've been thinking of PMing a couple of contented kitty pics to her...

I had my review today at work, from the new Chief. It was a good review. I liked that review. (I REALLY like the 2 1/2 % pay raise too..)

This coming Monday is predicted 50 degrees at high (mid-day) & 30% chance of rain so far. I go to Janice's quite early, so will be colder. I don't care about that, just...hold off the rain, I want my lesson!!


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, I think in any job or profession, one encounters the young newbies who "know it all". In my place, over the years I've been there (only 8, have seen many come and go), I've encountered, most of the time an attitude like "I don't have anything to learn from her..." The teachable ones, I've taught, the rest I can see fast when it's "ok, sink or swim, greenie". I've always found it funny when one or the other comes to me with an attitude of "uumm, guess the ol' lady knows her stuff. Need the job, maybe I'll listen now".


----------



## tjtalon

Finally had time to take & share a pic: I found this sculpture at an estate sale at work the Saturday before my birthday. It's bronze-look resin. Was tagged $45, but the seller sold it to me for one dollar, because the rearing horse had a broken foreleg (and, well, she likes me; she's a resident that does estate sales for a living). Built on wire, so bent it back into place and superglued. Perfect. Only a tiny seam, virtually unnoticeable. Hope this comes out nicely:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: congrats on the job!! I don't envy anybody a teaching position.. anybody who says its all about the money (or the vacation time) has obviously never tried it!!

Blue: I think you nailed it about insecurities. everyone has them.. and I think a big step in dealing with them is being able to admit to/talk about them.

Rick: Hope you can get stuff with your BO figured out. Def not right that you are doing all this work and not getting any money credit for it.


Hearing everyone's comments about know-it-alls at work made me chuckle.. ironically, I am having the opposite issue with the new hire where I work. The girl, while super sweet, is dumb as a box of rocks. It takes her multiple tries to figure out _anything_ and she is constantly asking the same questions.. yet somehow, my boss is totally enchanted with her (and boss is female and married, so its not a romantic issue). All I hear about now is how this girl is "trying so hard" and "so wants to learn" .. and certainly wanting to learn is better than thinking you know it all already.. but OMG, the girl can't remember that a snap test takes 4 drops of conjugate and 3 drops of blood even after working here for several months.. and we do over a dozen of those tests a day!! :shock:


In speaking about pictures.. a friend sent me these pictures taken approaching the finish line at the ride last weekend. To say I was tickled with them is an understatement (tho notice they are always far enough away you can't really see my face)! We are trying to figure out where to hang them once they are framed:


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I was told to remember it as 4 drops of BLUE because blue has 4 letters. 3 drops of RED because.... well you get it, right? Right?


----------



## corgi

MR- "Askholes" bahahahahahaha!!! :lol::lol::lol: I need to use that one!

Koolio- Woohoo! Way to go!

Phantom- wonderful pics. I am partial to greys. :lol:

Tj- a dollar????? What a find! 

Rick- sounds like a move may not be a bad idea.

I may have lost my mind but hubby and I are going to look at a horse on Sunday. 10 year old QH Pinto with a bald face and blue eyes. His name is Blue and he is 15.1hh. He has been shown in western pleasure. He trail rides regularly and competes in team penning. They are asking 2k. 

We weren't going to look until hunting season is over but when I saw this guy today, I had to show hubby because it is exactly what we are looking for...plus, his name is Blue. My husband's obsession with anything blue is well known..it is actually a running joke in the family. Our appt is at 3:30 on Sunday. I don't know whether or not to hope he is wonderful or not. The thought of taking on the responsibility of another horse is scary but also exciting.

The BO and one of the trainers are going with us.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Phantom, I was told to remember it as 4 drops of BLUE because blue has 4 letters. 3 drops of RED because.... well you get it, right? Right?


I have told her that. Repeatedly. Finally just gave up and wrote it down and taped it to the counter in the area we do the tests!!!


----------



## Blue

Corgi, that's great! With a name like Blue, seriously how bad could he be?!:rofl: Really, I crack myself up sometimes! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I LOVE those pictures of you and your DH holding hands coming across the finish line!

My DIL and I went to see a play tonight. My niece is a high school music teacher. Her students put on the musical "Hair Spray". The kids were wonderful! My great nephew had one of the leading roles. It was amazing to see him singing and dancing like that. The play won their regional competition and they will be performing in a state level competition this weekend. 

I am so happy for my niece. Her whole world has always centered around kids, music, drama, and stuff like that. She is right in her element.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Happy Halloween!!!

Phantom, really nice photos! Frame worthy!!!!

Phantom, just wondering, as I know nothing about what you compete in (too tired right not to even know the name of the event....) But when you spoke of that girl with MS I was confused. To you work as a team? Do you all have to stay together and coach each other on? As I see there, you and DH are coming to the finish line together, wasn't sure how ti all worked.

Also, what is it that you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?

MR, "Askholes"! LOVE it! :lol:

Terry, love the statue! I have a couple on our fireplace mantel. Looks great!

Well, worked my 'Ask' off and got my grades done (I think, new system) and my 'goals' written (kinda, was so dang tired, I have no idea what I wrote.) I will look them over again. 

Phew! Now if I can make it through Halloween with my sanity, life will be good!:lol::lol: i might as well give up from the start with 10 yo on Halloween....can you say game day?:lol::rofl:

So mom and I were talking last night....she just love Rainn, and has been walking her daily to get both of them exercise. Through conversation she alluded to the fact that I 'got taken' when I bought Jay (he had a bad case of thrush which I ddin't know how to look for, now a 'thrush expert) and clearly she doesn't like him.....

That is all fine and dandy, she can have her oppinion (she can be quite opinionated like my gramma) but I keep his feet clean of thrush now and he is a SUPER broke horse. He seems to know i have my limitations and keeps me safe. I love my boy.....

Isn't it funny how people have such different outlooks? It's clear to me she doesn't like him b/c he is funny around her. I think she is intimidated by his size and her lack of confidence upsets him, and thus he deosnt' trust her.....and he hides his head in the corner when she tries to approach her. (which he has stopped doing totally with me now that I made her stop trying to fly spray him and what-not. )He's a one woman guy! :lol:

I'm rambling.....but just an interesting thing I see going on at our house.

Sue, the leash under the leg works!

Took Pipes to TS to do some practicing in public....sitting as i talk to people, not jumping up, etc. As usual she was a gem in public. It's after playing with the other pup that gets her so jacked up, she can't come back down!:shock: I did have to yell at my mom for allowing her to jump!:evil: The puppy teacher told her what to do and not to do.....talk about slow learners! LOL Just kidding!

So last weekend I rode a lot.....(now getting to this...) and we practiced cantering! I would get him to take a stride or two and then he would stop. Hmmm, I thought, what am *I* doing? So the next time I tried to concentrate on my hands....YEP, inadvertently I was slightly pulling back which caused him to break the canter.

next time I kinda threw the reins at him and rode with it. FUN! He went quite a distance until I finally made him stop!

That night i didi feel some twinges....there was a reason I bought a 'lazy' horse....I'm really need to be careful of the bounching and jarring on my body. I can see myself liking this cantering and doing it a wee bit too much.:wink: Gotta remember to be careful!!

M asked me to go to a tack swap on Sunday. I think I may go. Not sure if I've ever been to one!  Might be fun, huh? Something different.

OK, gotta start my day. Again, Happy Halloween! [insert scary music here....]

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> SueC, loved the vid. I know you've said, but what breed are these horses, esp your father's?


TJ, the ones he is racing now are all Standardbreds. For a while there he was breeding SB / French Trotter crosses, of which Sunsmart is one (and his mother and uncle obviously, who could be here next Tuesday but more likely the week after :happydance.

Now I'm going to share something about perceptions of ourselves. I grew up picked on for being "anorexic", having a "big nose", "no breasts" and a number of other fine comments which, as others have said, reflect more about the inner ugliness of the self-appointed body police than the people they direct it at. Some of that stuck all through my early 20s. When I was 23, my first boyfriend traded me for a "younger model", which is uproariously hilarious when I look back at it from my 40s :rofl:. 

Anyway, when I was 26 Princess Diana died, and I noticed in the flurry of photographs of her the world was inundated in that this very sparkling woman was also very tall and her nose was not small and wonky and it didn't make a bit of difference to the fact that she was gorgeous. And I experimented with wearing clothes other than jeans and T-shirts and stable wear, clothes that a reptilian part of me thought I had no right to wear - dresses, skirts, just nice clothes that accentuated me rather than blended me into the background, and I started to walk tall and smile. And funnily, nobody minded, ha ha! 

By the way, at the class re-union a while back for the middle school I had attended, where I was considered the ugly duckling and teased in my youth, suddenly people were commenting on how incredibly well I looked, which was so ironic and funny. Kind of like, a colleague I was dating in my early 30s I broke up with after giving him a number of pieces of my mind used to try to pick on my appearance as a way, presumably, to reduce my confidence. He used to say things like, "I've noticed your calves are getting fat and dimply" when they actually weren't. I stood him in front of a wall-length mirror with me and asked him 1) was he hallucinating, 2) did he have any manners, and 3) why didn't he have a look at his own calves and tell me if that wasn't projecting, and while he was at it, could he perhaps have a good honest look at which of us was looking fit and which one the opposite? At that stage I wasn't falling for those rubbish comments anymore. I knew whose problem they were.

I really recommend Kaz Cooke's hilarious book, Real Gorgeous, which tackles the whole body police and beauty industry swamp with wonderfully side-splitting writing and cartoons. And for those of you who teach, get it put on your school curriculum in English and/or Health as a vaccination for girls against all the tripe they will encounter on those fronts.

A taster from her fun multiple-choice answers selection on various body police scenarios:

_You have always remembered the guy at school who said your nose was too big. You take comfort from the fact that:

a) The guy is now living alone in a caravan annexe in Yass with a part-time job as a sewerage sorter.

b) He was only saying it to impress his mates, who collectively are as attractive to you as a four-hour documentary on the mating habits of cane toads.

c) You have now moved on to a world unpopulated by smelly 14-year-old boys who have the social skills of a ferret on drugs.


Someone says, "Cor, check out the big hooters on that" or "Show us your tits." You say:

a) Show us your brain.

b) Anything in a language they don't understand.

c) Don't you know what they look like?

d) Grow up.

e) You can always tell a bottle-fed baby.

f) There's a big booger coming out of your nose.


Someone criticises you appearance. You immediately think:

a) I wonder what they're insecure about?

b) Right that's it, I'm going to have my head removed

c) You might have left the iron on


A guy in the street calls out, "Hey, big ****!" You say:

a) Excuse me, I think you might have dropped your IQ.

b) Is that an eel coming out of your nose?

c) What an attractive human being. That's the sort of man I really admire and like to be around. How about a date?
_
She does point out that ignoring is often as good an option as speaking out. The rest of the book is really educational and fun, this is just an end-of-book pop quiz.


----------



## Roadyy

Double post as Chrome crashed on me. I will leave the next one full as it has the video in it. lol


----------



## Roadyy

First thing I want to say is to MN17, do not take much money with you to the tack swap!!!!!! You will go broke quick!!!!! When I lived in Ms. we went to the horse auction/tack swap the 3rd Saturday of every month. You can get in debt real quick if you do not keep your head about you. They would have bundles of tack like leather, bits, chin straps, picks, latigos, Conchos and so on that you bid on the lot then if they had several bundles they allowed the other buyers have them for the same price.


Again wanted to send a huge Congratulations out to Tracey on the new job. I pray it is everything you hope it to be.


Dawn, those are great pics of you two coming to the finish line. They should be framed for sure.

Tj, I hope you are able to get a lesson in on a dry horse Monday too. It is getting down to 45* tonight then 41* tomorrow night here. We have the Ironman Triathalon tomorrow so I'm sure we will be freezing tomorrow night til midnight when we usually shut down.



Ladona, good luck with getting Blue. Post pics when you get a chance.



Amber had another riding lesson last night and then we went across the street to look at a house and 11.6 acres. It has a cinder block barn that has hay room and tack room, cement floor in the hallway, but all the stalls have been stripped of walls other than the brick. No big deal and definitely not a deal breaker. Just looked through the windows of course.

Here are a few pics of the lesson.


































Of course I have to throw in a pic of Jesa..








Here is a quick video of part of the lesson. I hope it was the right one as the other was really short. lol


----------



## Maryland Rider

Just starting to get light here, 7:30am go figure. :-(
The summer went to quick.

Rain in our Saturday forecast, hell with it, we are leaving today.
Worst case it's 45 minutes to come home if it gets bad.
Definitely electric blanket for camping though, 31 Sat night.

Happy Halloween!








I'll take plenty of pics I hope.
New GPS treks for sure.

Please enjoy riding if possible, don't know what winter may bring.


----------



## Blue

Gotta work today.:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Phantom, just wondering, as I know nothing about what you compete in (too tired right not to even know the name of the event....) But when you spoke of that girl with MS I was confused. To you work as a team? Do you all have to stay together and coach each other on? As I see there, you and DH are coming to the finish line together, wasn't sure how ti all worked.
> 
> Also, what is it that you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> there was a reason I bought a 'lazy' horse....I'm really need to be careful of the bounching and jarring on my body. I can see myself liking this cantering and doing it a wee bit too much.:wink: Gotta remember to be careful!!


If you want to be politically correct I am a "distance rider," though most of the time I tell non-horsey people I am an endurance rider. What the heck is the difference? In distance riding, "endurance" refers to rides of 50 miles or greater distance covered in one day, so if someone is riding 30 miles in a day, they are not riding endurance--rather like running a 10K is not the same as running a marathon.

Officially, distance riding is a one person/one horse sport. However, most people are out there to see lovely trails and enjoy the company of others, so it's not uncommon to have people who ride together all day (rather like marathoners, some want to WIN while others are just happy as hell to have finished successfully). So while it's not an official team, riding with company certainly has benefits to both horses and riders. 

In the case of the girl with MS, I knew from the start I would be acting as babysitter and we would be together all day. An additional friend was also riding with us, figuring that if the new horse and/or rider had issues on trail, we could get in front of and behind her and make things as controlled as possible. I rode with those people on Friday.

On Saturday, in a different ride, I rode with my DH. This specific event happened to have rides on multiple days. That is fairly rare in this region, but some places (mostly out west) have events that have rides every day for 5 days! DH and I ride together whenever we can. That works really well with the boys, as they pace very nicely together, and I certainly enjoy his company. 


I am a registered veterinary technician and I currently work in a general small animal practice.


You say you must be careful about jouncing your body, so I suspect there is a health issue going on that I have missed? But I would think if you work into cantering more and more gradually, it may actually be better on your body than a lot of trotting? Certainly its very good for your emotional health, at least IMO. :wink:


----------



## Stan

Morning all It's 1-24am Saturday and I can't sleep. A lot on my mind, legal issues drawing closer to a conclusion but the strain is getting to me. However after 8 months of sticking to my guns and fighting I believe the powers that be have realised I'm not going away. They have now got there lead solicitor investigating my claims. We informed them last week its into the high court. That made them ***** there ears up. The barrister I have hired to take over is a heavy hitter and well known. He is confident after they have finished playing their games of avoidance we will drop a bomb on them. I hit 66 soon and am thinking of slowing down. Might cut down the days of work and spend more time at home with Bugs and hunting. Have also thought of starting a small business making cut price coffins. My trade is a cabinet maker so producing an eco friendly coffin wont be to hard. Probably make more money at that than my other option of becoming a gigolo

Fixed the hole in the fence this afternoon. Brought a bigger gate:shock: Did not let bugs out to help cause the new gates are to keep him out of the paddocks so the grass can get some height to it. My first horse Savannah never let anything stop her. She jumped the fences and would test an electric fence. I seen her check it out for current and jump it if live and step over it if not. Horses and animals in general are much smarter than we give them credit for. Take the horse, its a prey animal but still allows us to sit on its back. Why?

Well its daylight in a few hours and I have much to do. Finish the garden I started last weekend and I am going to spend a little time with the horse. Last night, as always I go see him when I first get home. Say hi to SWMBO later. We were at the fence and he was pushing his nose onto me not trying to mouth like normal this time it was very calm. He even put his head on top of mind. I had to draw the line when he started to rub his jaw on my head in a polishing motion. I don't need a shine. It was a good couple of moments.

The weather here is getting warmer so ride for all its worth because the snow is coming.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Of course I have to throw in a pic of Jesa../QUOTE]
> 
> Evidence that this child knocked over your mailbox... or does she have to install the mailbox before you let her ride?!
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

That is/was one of the obstacles I had in the pasture to practice for the ACTHA events. Little Man was kind enough to cut it down low enough for Jesa to check for mail. lmbo


----------



## Happy Place

The wind, she is a blowin'!!! It's about 38 degrees with 25 mph gusts. Snow is supposed to begin shortly. Brrr poor lil trick or treaters! I am tucked indoors with our wood burner keeping us warm. 

Super windy all weekend. If I go to the barn, it will be for hugs and kisses only. Wind is just too spooky! Enjoy your weekend all. I'll try to snap a few pics this weekend.


----------



## Koolio

SueC said:


> c) You have now moved on to a world unpopulated by smelly 14-year-old boys who have the social skills of a ferret on drugs.


OMG Sue! This made me laugh root beer out my nose! As one who works with 14 year old boys daily, I have never seen a more accurate description. Thanks for the chuckle! The book looks great.

I made it through Halloween day at school, yet again. If you have ever worked in a school, you will know this is a triumph. I set up a bunch of lab demos for my grade 9 class where we lit soap bubbles into a flaming ball of fire, created a "puking pumpkin" with an chemical experiment called "elephant toothpaste", and we murdered a gummy bear candy in a bright pink flaming ball of sparks and fire by dunking it in potassium chlorate. Now I am wiped and ready for a rest.

DH and DS are off deer hunting this weekend, so I have the weekend home alone. Woo Hoo! I'm not sure if I'll get much riding in as the boys will have my truck and Koolio still has a swollen leg, but I do plan to pamper the ponies some, do some shopping and meet up with some girl friends. I think I can count the number of home alone hours I've had in the last 20 years on one hand, so I am looking forward to it.

Next week is my last week at the school, and with parent teacher interviews it will be a crazy one. I also have to pack up my classroom and prep transition plans for the new teacher coming in. The good news is that I get the following week off before starting my new job. I am looking forward to it. 

I plan to arrange to take Koolio to the stable during our fall break. DD might be bringing Cheeky Pony home when she leaves for Florida in December. Lucky kid gets to spend 3 winter months in Florida riding horses and competing. Oh, to be 19 again...

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and doesn't eat too much Halloween candy. :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Greetings, folks! 

No Halloween candy here, as there is nary a trick or treater for miles.....

Been busy of late with winter prep- it arrived with a mighty force last night, and oh, the hard work had paid off tremendously when I went out this a.m. with a sled full of hay!.... heated water tanks/200' extension cord carefully laid are working again. Fourth winter with horses out back, and frankly, it was like de je vu.... we don't even pack away winter gear- they just hang on hooks in the hall for the inevitable white blanket of beauty that comes quickly.

The mares are doing well, and looking more like great woolly mammoths these days! Barely a notice of the snow (except a good roll now and again!) but clearly so grateful for good hay and simple barns to enter at will for shelter. Days are so short now, and again we're shifting plans early in the eves to accommodate- thankful for the pole barn light which softly illuminates everything around the house and nice to see the horse silhouettes during the night as it's a (wonderful) pitch black except the stars. 

Nothing more to report from the N Country! Hope all is well and God Bless!


----------



## Celeste

We had our first fire in the woodstove for the year. It is always a little bit exciting to think of the beautiful fall weather that is ahead.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Tj, I hope you are able to get a lesson in on a dry horse Monday too. It is getting down to 45* tonight then 41* tomorrow night here. We have the Ironman Triathalon tomorrow so I'm sure we will be freezing tomorrow night til midnight when we usually shut down.


Well..forecast this morning for Monday was 35 degrees & 70% chance of frozen rain. Tonight, Monday is 40 degrees & 50% chance of rain. Tomorrow is supposed to be 70 degrees & sunny...ColoWeirdo Weather is just that. Will see what Monday's weather might/maybe be at 4 a.m. Monday morning when I get up!:lol::shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> OMG Sue! This made me laugh root beer out my nose! As one who works with 14 year old boys daily, I have never seen a more accurate description. Thanks for the chuckle! The book looks great.
> 
> I made it through Halloween day at school, yet again. If you have ever worked in a school, you will know this is a triumph. I set up a bunch of lab demos for my grade 9 class where we lit soap bubbles into a flaming ball of fire, created a "puking pumpkin" with an chemical experiment called "elephant toothpaste", and we murdered a gummy bear candy in a bright pink flaming ball of sparks and fire by dunking it in potassium chlorate. Now I am wiped and ready for a rest.
> 
> DH and DS are off deer hunting this weekend, so I have the weekend home alone. Woo Hoo! I'm not sure if I'll get much riding in as the boys will have my truck and Koolio still has a swollen leg, but I do plan to pamper the ponies some, do some shopping and meet up with some girl friends. I think I can count the number of home alone hours I've had in the last 20 years on one hand, so I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Next week is my last week at the school, and with parent teacher interviews it will be a crazy one. I also have to pack up my classroom and prep transition plans for the new teacher coming in. The good news is that I get the following week off before starting my new job. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I plan to arrange to take Koolio to the stable during our fall break. DD might be bringing Cheeky Pony home when she leaves for Florida in December. Lucky kid gets to spend 3 winter months in Florida riding horses and competing. Oh, to be 19 again...
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and doesn't eat too much Halloween candy. :wink:


Tracey, enjoy your weekend "off" Am happy about your new job, & much luck!


Hope everyone had a good Halloween. My day/evening @ work was uneventful (NICE). All the oldies at the bar and at the dance were cutely dressed up, the middlies were off doing their lives, & the youngies from outside didn't enter property to vandalize anything (yet...I left @ 8 p.m., not still young).


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Yea! WE made it to the weekend!!:happydance:

I too, like Koolio survived Halloween at school. OH MY....now I remember why I took _last_ Halloween off. LOL They are just so dang excited, they literally can't control it anymore. Gotta love being 10. 

Phantom, thanks for the explaination of what you do. Sounds fun! I love competition, and sometimes wish I was back competing with horses. 

So was that girl with MS trying that competition for the very first time? That's a lot of milage there!

Me...I have a hip replacement. Have had it since I was 23. Bad automobile accident. Shattered my hip. Ortho said no riding.....or really he think NOBODY should be riding horses.:lol::lol:

But...I am not going to sit around and knit. I tried bike riding....walking....nothing really made me happy. Infact I was competing with bicycles in my 20s. Was winning many of the races for my age group. Wore that hip out in 3 years!:shock:

So, into horses I went after a 20 year hiatus. I promised my mom and DH that I would be calm and take things slow and careful. Many people with hip replacements ride, but mine is in with an osteatomy. Although I healed nicely, it's not a typical replacement so if I fall and break it, would it heal or be able to be repaired? That is always the big question. So I try my best to be careful.

Thing is....I could fall just walking down the steps or on ice etc. I don't live my life in fear, but I must make good decisions. Hence why I got a bit wigged out on that last 'trail' ride and all the mud. I am cautious and after seeing my former riding instructor get so hurt just a couple weeks prior....it was a very *strong* reminder of how fragile we all are. 

It's not my hip that hurts either when I ride. It's my lower back. BUT, I've recetnly noticed that since I have been riding consistently I DON'T HURT! The cantering isn't even bothering my back!:thumbsup: But...I did feel a twing in my groin after more cantering then normal....that's my body saying....slow down lady!:wink:

Not much planned. Yea! DH is going to watch out neice play college hoops, so I have most of the day to myself as well.

It's cold. 40* and damp. Looks dark and ominous out there. Not sure if I will ride. To be sunny tomorrow. That's a definite :thumbsup:

Have a great day all! RIDE STRONG!!


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> I set up a bunch of lab demos for my grade 9 class where we lit soap bubbles into a flaming ball of fire, created a "puking pumpkin" with an chemical experiment called "elephant toothpaste", and we murdered a gummy bear candy in a bright pink flaming ball of sparks and fire by dunking it in potassium chlorate.


This sounds like fun. How often do you make hydrogen balloons and blow them up by getting a volunteer with a taper candle on a long cane to set fire to them? A perennial favourite in Australia. The HCl/Zn reaction in the gas flask gets taken around as the balloon is forming so the kids can feel the heat given off by the exothermic reaction, by touching the flask. Plus they love the bubbles.

Do you do the floating sultana tricks? Vinegar and sodium hydrogen carbonate combined in a gas jar or tall glass - around 5cm height of vinegar with a teaspoon of bicarb. Then put in four sultanas (magic number) and watch them rise to the top and fall down and rise again for many cycles. Totally safe even for really young children. Also works in clear lemonade but not as much fun. If you like drinking champagne you could try it in that...

The teabag rocket - that's fun. An old-fashioned stapled teabag is cut straight across under the staple and then emptied and stood up as a hollow tube. Light the top with a match. Avoid drafts - the rocket must not fall over. Oh, and don't do this near curtains! Otherwise suitable for trying at home too.

A beaker of sugar and concentrated sulfuric acid - very stinky outdoors demo, but the middle schoolers in particular, who have poo on their brains, love the foul dark extrusions that result.

Natural plant pigments as pH indicators - nice chemistry investigation for middle to senior schoolers.

Sodium metal in water is good, and I once threw in a slightly bigger bit while the whole class stood at the back of the room and ran. It created a nice water fountain that hit the ceiling and left marks still there to this day. Not really what it's supposed to do, haha.  Potassium metal in water is extremely pretty.

Enjoy all that before you start that office job!


----------



## Koolio

Sue, I have done many of the demos you describe. Lots of fun. My colleague did the sodium in water demo earlier in the week but used too much. The beaker blew up sending shattered glass everywhere. :shock:

The boys left at 5am this morning to go hunting, so it's just me and the dogs sitting by the fire with my morning coffee waiting for the sun to come up. It rained last night, so I don't know what weather the day will bring. Koolio's leg is still swollen and the cut is oozing a bit so I will go out when the sun comes up to wrap and poultice it. I hoped a good cleaning with some triple antibiotic ointment would be enough, but it appears not. I think I am becoming an expert at treating wounds, etc in horses and I have learned to always keep my first aid kit well stocked.

If it's not too wet, I hope to get Sam out for a ride today or tomorrow. DD will be home tonight so we will have some girl time. Since she rides 4-5 horses every day she isn't super inclined to go riding when she's home so eye will probably go to a movie or something. The Canadian Finals Rodeo is coming to town next week, so I'll try to get tickets today.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Yall

I was waiting to come back with a horse on my avatar. Oh well. I found something interesting, but I am approaching cautiously. It is a spotted saddle horse similar to MR's. The poor little guy is thin and I sure would like to fatten him up. The guy that has him has been on the trails with him, but traded a horse for him several months ago. I point blank asked him if he cribbed because he was so thin. He said that he had never noticed him cribbing and that he kept him in the pasture with his other horses. He did say that he kept him in a stall for a few weeks when he first got him. I just have a feeling about this little guy, but yall know how that goes. 

I just talked to the guy that has the horse and asked him if I could come see him Tuesday. I chose that day because I need to take my rtv to the dealer for servicing and I would be half way to the horse's location. I sure hope this horse is a solid prospect. I think the guy understands my apprehension and is willing to let me get to know the horse from the ground first. He said for me to take 4 or 5 visits if that was necessary. That made me feel better because he was not pressuring me about the horse. He also said that I could try him for 2 weeks and give him a post dated check if I did decide to take him. What do yall think about that. I will keep you guys updated on my progress. I think I can do a smiley face about this

Everything is fine and hope yall are doing good as well. Send me some prayers, thoughts, support etc. Would appreciate. I just have a feeling about this little guy. 

Well, winter is making its entrance and I bushhogged and cut grass for the summer. Got to take everything out of the garden so I can bushhog that. 

Chickens are good. Goldent girls had a bout with vit e defiency and I learned something new about poultry. 

Again, sorry about being a stranger. Hope I will have some horse news next post.

God bless and keep you all


----------



## Blue

Well hello Ellen! I hope this little guy works out for you. I've heard great things about SSH's. Be careful giving this guy a post dated check. I don't want to burst any bubbles, but in Arizona a post dated check can still be cashed. Try to get a good feel for this guy first. Maybe ask for a reference? Or am I being overly cautious?

Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I appreciate the feedback. No I don't think you are being overly cautious. I wonder if my bank would work with me as far as holding the funds for two weeks? Hey, any suggestions are welcomed. 

I found an old halter bridle that was too small for Red. I went ahead and got it out and ready just in case. Wow, this would be so great if he was the horse. 

The guy said he was ridden at Bankhead before he got him and when he rode him here, the horse seemed comfortable and at home on these trails. 

Just a matter of not getting hopes up too soon. I really want a horse so bad, I am going to have to watch myself on this one. :shock:


----------



## Blue

I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up. It's hard. 

On the money subject, do you have someone at your bank that you could ask? I would think that if you had an agreement written, signed by both and maybe notarized? stating that he would hold your check for X amount of days. In the event you didn't like the horse you could return it and have your funds returned to you in full. In exchange you would be entirely responsible for safety and vet care should the horse be injured. Again, just thoughts. 

In our area, I've done it. Just let them hold a check or at least a deposit, but the people were well known and had a reputation to protect so I didn't feel as nervous about it.

I'm sure others will chime in soon with more ideas.


----------



## Blue

Also, do you plan to have this horse vet checked before buying? Never a bad idea.


----------



## ellen hays

Well I finally gave up "likes" on the posts and started skimming. 

HP and TJ sorry I missed your Birthdays. SO Belated Happy Birthday Girls. You both are spring chickens.

Ladona, HP and Rick Yeah I guess I have been MIA. I have been skimming the bottom and didn't want to bring yall down. Been horse shopping some with disappointments and had rather be able to chime in in a upbeat way.

I have really missed a lot of stuff. The most tragic was MR luring Stan away with corn products when everyone was counting on him to organize their gardens.

I am still reading and hope yall didn't disown me because I disappeared.

Now, back to skimming...........


----------



## Blue

Ellen, don't get too discouraged with the horse shopping. Its' strenuous I know, but I always looked at it as an opportunity to go ride a horse and not have to feed and clean up after it! Have fun with it.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi Ellen! Glad to see you post. DH doesn't want me to even look at horses. He knows I want one so badly that I may load one into my suburban to get it home! Patience and caution. The right one will come along.

I'm sitting in my deer blind right now! Very cold and windy but beautiful. Wish me luck!


----------



## ellen hays

HP

Nice view! Hope you get a 12 point There's nothing like a big pot of venison chili on a cold winters day


----------



## Celeste

MY NIECE'S HIGH SCHOOL GROUP JUST WON THE STATE COMPETITION FOR THEIR ONE ACT PLAY!!!!!!! :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

She is the teacher and director of the play. My great nephew had one of the leading roles. They did "Hair Spray". He was "Link".


----------



## Celeste

I had a great day with some friends at the Steeple Chase today. It was totally freezing with a terrible wind, but we had fun anyway.

































They tried to have a baby goat race, but they just stood their looking confused. The goat owners finally just picked the babies up and carried them down the track. They were really cute.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow on yr niece, Celeste, that's awesome! Love the steeplechase pics, and, oh, the baby goats...I want one!

Happy Hunting, HP, sure hope you get a good find for your freezer. My mouth is watering...venison...yum...

Weather still predicted cold & ice/snow/rain mix for Monday. Don't know if I'll do mucking, let alone a lesson. Will see, it'll be what it is, I reckon.

Good to see you back Miss Ellen, and you certainly weren't "disowned"! All anntenae were up: "Where's Ellen"? Oooh, good luck w/the little horse. I have no expert advice to extend, but Blue's sure rings right on and I'm sure you'll get further input. I do agree, w/the bank advice and vet check, for sure. The One is there, soon...you have the barnful of hay "in wait", it won't be going to waste.


----------



## Blue

Celeste! Wow! That's awesome! Congratulations!:happydance::clap::happydance:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, one more comment for Ellen: my first lesson horse w/Janice was little Addie, a SSH/gaited cross (don't recall the cross breed right now); remember me speaking of him? Wonderful little guy (w/quirks, but that was Addie & what horse doesn't have quirks?)

Don't mean to add emotional logs on a fire, in case the little guy you're considering isn't the One, but my experience w/Addie was a really good thing.

My comment on this prospect of yours may or may not help...I just wish you much luck w/the search.


----------



## SueC

Hi Ellen! :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Sue:wave: 

I hope its warmer there than it is here. Got down to 29 degrees F last night.

Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Oh, one more comment for Ellen: my first lesson horse w/Janice was little Addie, a SSH/gaited cross (don't recall the cross breed right now); remember me speaking of him? Wonderful little guy (w/quirks, but that was Addie & what horse doesn't have quirks?)
> 
> Don't mean to add emotional logs on a fire, in case the little guy you're considering isn't the One, but my experience w/Addie was a really good thing.
> 
> My comment on this prospect of yours may or may not help...I just wish you much luck w/the search.


Thanx TJ. Your support within itself means a lot. It is good to hear that Addie left such a positive impression on you. These ssh's can be great horses. They usually have good stamina and hold up well. I use to ride with a couple that road them. I can remember going to land between the lakes in ky and riding with them. Red would be dead tired the next day, but their ssh's would be ready to take on another ride. I just hope this little guy's got a good mind. I am already dreaming about riding the forest road on mild days this winter. If it works out, then look out this spring. The over 40 crowd is going to see a happy old lady.


----------



## Happy Place

I connected with some old riding friends on FB last night. Saw a pic of an appy that this lady owned. She was an older rider (in her 50s when I met her). The appy was only 6 yrs old when she bought her. Rosemary had a great attitude and fox hunted and showed her little appy for years. That appy is now 31 yrs old and Rosemary has since passed on. It was sort of comforting to see that she made arrangements for her two horses before she went Home. Her coach, a long time friend of mine, has Danny and someone else is now riding her latest horse.

I also saw an ad to lease Rosie. I get I better S#$* or get off the pot if I want to have Rosie this winter. I'm not sure what's stopping me. At the very least, it will get me outside and moving when the cold weather says "stay in and cuddle"!! All I have to do to lease her is feed 3 days one week and 4 days the next, trading with someone else who is working off board. The hardest part is keeping the trough full as it is between two pastures and I have to drag a hose out to fill it. last year you may remember that the hose snapped on me in the cold and I got soaked! There was also a very pushy mare that would run you down and keep all the other horses away from you. She is gone now and all the horses are very calm and friendly. What's holding me back? Should I just go for it?


----------



## Happy Place

Hi Miss Ellen and Corgi, I see you!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey HP

Sounds like Rosie may be the one. Yeah, I understand about getting out of the house. I feel if I could find a horse that is a keeper, I will probably be outside more than in. Having animals to take care of even gives me sense of worth because they are depending on me. I hope Rosie works out for you. There's nothing like really being happy and satisfied with what you are doing.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

How did hunting go yesterday? Did you see any deer?


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone! Woke up to light rain and heavy wind this morning. It's actually really nice as it's such a novelty for us. 

I'm going to put out a question to you all. I have a little TWH mare. She came to me half starved a little over a year ago. We've got her up to a good healthy weight now, her feet are great, she's in good health overall. However, every time the weather changes she colics. I've had her on probiotics for some time now and that really helps a lot. Even though I can tell she gets a belly ache it's not nearly as severe as it used to be. Before I started giving her the probiotics, it would be the classic, down, nosing her belly, tense stretched out legs, sweating, etc. Now at least it's just laying down "resting" a lot more, and can just tell by looking at her that she doesn't feel good. Still nibbling, but not eating voraciously like when she does feel good.

She does get up and down on her own and doesn't thrash or struggle when she is down, so as long as she's at rest I let her do her thing and just make sure she's drinking water, dropping manure and urinating normally.

Now, on to my question. She seems to pull herself through it and I can give her a hit of banamine if I need to, but I'd really rather try to prevent this entirely. Even though she seems to pull through I just hate seeing her uncomfortable like this.

Currently she gets a flake of alfalfa with a flake of bermuda hay twice a day. A handful of sr. pellets with her probiotics mixed in and a spoonful of salt on her hay. I do the salt because she won't use the salt blocks and she tends to not drink much so I just try to make her a little thirstier.

Should I try a different type of hay? I'm at a loss and she does this to me every time there's a weather change. This is Arizona and that can be very unpredictable.

She's light riding only. We do keep her in shape, but my DIL doesn't have the hours available to ride more than once or twice a week so I'm not too concerned about "working calories".

Any suggestions?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I just made it through about 6 pages...jeez is hard to keep up with this thread! Can't remember it all, too much happening right now. 

Ellen: Can't wait to see pictures of this horse, when are you looking at him? Blue's advice is spot-on, but make sure you get everything in writing, the two week trial, pass vet check, etc. 

Celeste: HUGE CONGRATS to your niece! 
Love the steeplechase pictures, I bet those horses were running well in the cold! The baby goats are adorable, too funny that they wouldn't run, poor little kids. Good thing I wasn't there, I would have scooped one up and ran too! I love those little ******s. 

HP: Go lease Rosie! You will have so much fun riding and loving on her, without all the $$ and headaches of ownership. Just do it. 

Roadyy: Amber is looking great! That other property sounds wonderful, if the price is right. The place you are at is nice, but you could make one just as nice and not be throwing money away. 

For reference, I pay $200 for my 4 +/- acre pasture, and I can put as many horses out there as I want. I did have to build the barn, but I didn't put a whole lot of money into it either, just plywood walls and tin roof. It may not be fancy, but it works fine. The owner mows the field, not as often as I'd like, but he does do it. I repair any broken fence, but it has only happened once, so no big deal. 

Stan: I hope you case is resolved soon to your satisfaction, so you can get back to playing with Bugs.

Phantom: Those pictures of you and your DH holding hands at the finish had me tearing up. Life just doesn't get any better than that! 

NM: How great that you are able to ride so much with a hip replacement. I have found trotting is really helpful for my back, if its a nice steady pace. Pops my back in place just as good as the chiropractor does...of course a sideways leap-n-buck can throw it right back out again LOL

My appendix QH Drambuie is coming back the end of this month, he has become pushy from getting too many treats and not enough work. He is apparently not camp horse material. Drat. It is hard to market a horse in the winter, and he is just too tall for me to get on anymore. My knee gives me enough problems trying to get on Chivas, and he's only 14.3h. Drambuie is 16.1h with long legs. He was supposed to be my new Dressage horse, but my pasture is too rocky and hilly for him. He needs the flatlands. 

Can't remember everyone's news, but :wave:

Drambuie:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: that hay sounds too rich for her, and Bermuda can ball up and cause impaction or choke, especially if the horse doesn't drink enough water. 

Can you change her to a mixed grass hay, a coarse not fine type? TWH are usually very easy keepers and don't need "good quality" hay.


----------



## Blue

Anita what type of mixed grass? Forgive me, but I've never had problems with horse feed. Are you talking about an "orchard mix" or timothy?

At this point I'm willing to try about anything that is available to me here in Arizona. We can get Orchard, but only in the spring. I think I can find some timothy somewhere.


----------



## ellen hays

I am going to check the internet about beet pulp. I don't know for sure, but it may be high fiber and prevent internal impacting. Not sure yet so don't take this suggestion seriously until I check. Maybe call a vet about the beet pulp. Will be back.


----------



## ellen hays

The horse’s hindgut plays a significant role in the total nutrition of the horse. The hindgut houses innumerable microbes that digest all the fiber our horses consume. The sources of fiber a horse eats can alter the hindgut’s microbial population, for better or worse. Beet pulp and soybean hulls provide significant quantities of fiber fractions that can change your horse’s hindgut population for the better. These types of fiber can provide significant amounts of growth factors for “good” bacteria that increase the digestibility of your horse’s entire diet. They also prevent the overgrowth of “bad” bacteria in his hindgut. *“Bad” bacteria can cause problems such as hindgut acidosis, colic, and colonic ulcers.
*
I found this, maybe it will help. I would check with a vet to be on the safe side before doing anything.


----------



## Blue

Hmmm. Beet pulp. That's readily available in my area, but I thought that's what I was doing with the probiotics. Maybe They are absorbed through the system differently?


----------



## ellen hays

The probiotics probably help supply the good bacteria. The fiber helps reduce the amount of bad bacteria. I'm not sure. Beet pulp is good but has to be soaked before feeding. Again, I would hesitate with out checking with a vet.


----------



## Celeste

I would soak the beet pulp if you use it. If I had a horse with a sensitive stomach, and I only had the hays that you have, I would probably decrease the alfalfa and increase the grass hay. If she drinks more water that will help. Also, if she gets out and exercises a bit it will encourage her to go poo. Have you had your vet check her? Has she had a fecal egg count for parasites?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita what type of mixed grass? Forgive me, but I've never had problems with horse feed. Are you talking about an "orchard mix" or timothy?
> 
> At this point I'm willing to try about anything that is available to me here in Arizona. We can get Orchard, but only in the spring. I think I can find some timothy somewhere.


Yes, try an orchard mix and/or timothy. Here we have lots of mixed grass hay, which is basically a little bit of everything, including crabgrass! 

I am familiar with Timothy, and it is a good, high protein hay normally, and should work better for her.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - keep up the probiotics, and worm her on a regular basis. 

If she doesn't drink enough, try adding a bit of molasses to her water.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I just heard from my vet and we've got a battle plan for today. I'm going to run another dose of colic clenz through her when this is past to make sure theres no sand or gravel left from before.

Continue the probiotics and try switching her hay. If this happens even one more time I need to take her in for some tests. Not sure what kind of tests but we will want to make sure she doesn't have some other issue to deal with. She was pretty starved, dehydrated and undernourished for several years so who knows what happened it her gut.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow everyone has been busy!

Ellen: can't wait to hear how things go with the SSH. listen to your gut!

HP: lease Rosie.

NM: hip replacement makes things a lot clearer. I would still think that cantering in and of itself would not be a bad thing for it, as long as you are on good footing and work yourself into doing it gradually.


Last night, I went to see the "Gala of the Spanish Horses" with my SIL and some of the ladies from her barn. While I figured the show was going to be fairly cheesy, I don't really have many friends and I couldn't even think of the last time I went out that didn't involve my DH.

As expected, the show was more circus act than "real" dressage.. but the horses were obviously well cared for and the ringmaster did a great job of explaining the different breeds and the movements the horses were doing. The main rider (Rene something from France) even did a segment where he showed how they go about training some of the different movements. 

There were times when my inner dressage-queen was cringing, like when one horse kept going from working trot to passage to a "piaffe" which was no longer a 2-beat gait and which broke to canter :shock:. But the horse-crazy 6 year old girl sitting beside me kept me focused on what was really important: the horses. She had a million questions, which her non-horsey mom couldn't answer. When she figured out I could, she was my new bff. That was me at that age!!

Some not-great quality pictures from my cell phone:


































































Weather is crazy here today.. 38 degrees with 20-30mph sustained winds. Going outside is miserable. DH and I are going to be doing some wiring in the garage this afternoon. Glad this weekend wasn't our ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ahhh to be 6 yrs old again and just enjoying watching the pretty horses, dreaming of your own White Stallion. sigh.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Someone mentioned goat.
Thursday we ordered from a new Jamaican Restaurant.







Curry goat, beans and rice, spicy slaw, fried plantains.
It was to die for, Jamaican jerk chicken will be tried this week.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> Curry goat, beans and rice, spicy slaw, fried plantains.


I have never had goat. Is it a red or white meat? Does it have a strong flavor? 

Though after being curried, who could even know what they were eating really.. :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary.

This may be the last camping weekend of the year folks.
This is me cold and unhappy.








Friday we arrived by 12:00.
Not too cold yet, we left horses at home.
My daughter scavenges horse and is off riding with some other people.
Turkey dinner, hung out at campfires, some refreshing beverages.

Saturday: Now I have to work at staying warm, 60% rain we really never got.
Still glad I didn't bring horses, I would have been miserable and cold.
My daughter on another horse riding with another group.

Squealer for dinner.







Great breakfast, lunch and dinner, band started around 8.
Wind started howling about then.
I took my wife home, she was still getting over a cold.
And was very determined we were still going camping.

Sunday I rode back to camp to retrieve daughter and trailer.
She stayed in one of our friends trailers.
Ate breakfast and they served leftovers for lunch.
The girls gave up on riding today, 40 mph gusts today.

A poor panoramic view when the grounds were loaded this weekend.
200 people attended Saturday's dinner, a good turnout.








Got home today around 1:30.
Wife is a bit better and more comfortable at home.
Horses were good, they were left with lots of hay.
I have just realized daylight saving time is over.
Now it will really be dark early.

I guess I shall begin more basement renovations this week.
Two more rooms and a hallway to complete.
One room is ready to start repairs and the other must still be gutted.

From here out riding adventures will most likely be weekend day rides.

Hope many of you get some ride time in.

Good Evening All !


----------



## Eole

Who wanted a mule to do dressage? *Blue*?
This is for you:
First Mule Ever Makes It to the US Dressage Finals | HORSE NATION
Hope you find a way to avoid those colics, they are scary.

*PH13*, I bring my horse-crazy niece to those horse shows; she helps me see the magic rather than focus on bad training (I cringe too).

*Koolio*, congratulations on the new job! Hope Koolio (horse) heals soon.

*Celeste*: do I detect a very proud auntie?  Congratulation on your niece's play. Many artists in your family...

*Ellen*, glad you're back. You can drop by, even when (even more so) you feel low: you can count on Stan to say something crazy and make you laugh. :lol: Good luck with the horse search, can be both fun and frustrating. Don't rush, you'll find the right one.

*HP*, I like Rosie every time you mention her or post a picture. She looks like a kind soul. What's keeping you from doing it?

I love goat. Similar to lamb in color and texture, but not as strong a flavor. I ate a lot of it in Africa, only meat we could find. There is a goat leg in my freezer from a friend's farm, waiting for a special occasion.

I had a nice ride with Alize this morning, in gorgeous but cold weather. It stayed below freezing temps all day. Eole is almost free of cough, but I'm not working him until perfect.
Across the lake is our little ranch, you see the blue roof and pasture above. And the garage we've been doing. Door will be delivered this week. We are now making the horse shelter, I'm SO happy about that.


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have never had goat. Is it a red or white meat? Does it have a strong flavor?
> 
> Though after being curried, who could even know what they were eating really.. :wink:


A dark meat like duck, a mild flavor though.
Near me the Jamaican curry dishes are mild, the jerk dishes are spicy.


----------



## ellen hays

Here's the horse I have been talking about. He's thin, but with some groceries I feel he would really look good. If he has got the mind and manners the guy tells me he has got, then he really has potential. The owner agreed to bring him here for me to try on the forest road. That should tell me a lot. I know he looks bad, but I have seen ones in the past come out and be beautiful with alittle weight and tlc.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, he's a little thin but not bad at all. I've ridden way worse. He looks nice. Wish I could see his face better though. I can tell a lot from the way they look at you. Let us know what you think of him.


----------



## Blue

Eole, it wasn't me that wanted a mule for dressage, but now maybe I want one for trail riding. I'm impressed!

Mare is a little better. It was bad this time. She was actually throwing herself to the ground and thrashing. I ended up giving her an injection of sedative. Hated to do it, but, well you know. She's comfortable now. I'll get to the bottom of this yet.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I am so sorry about your mare. Colic scares me too. I hope you can get a handle on it soon. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Eole, it wasn't me that wanted a mule for dressage, but now maybe I want one for trail riding. I'm impressed!
> 
> Mare is a little better. It was bad this time. She was actually throwing herself to the ground and thrashing. I ended up giving her an injection of sedative. Hated to do it, but, well you know. She's comfortable now. I'll get to the bottom of this yet.


Sorry she is not doing well, maybe some oil would help? Grease things along?? I would take away that Bermuda hay immediately. She would be better off with some straw, that has lots of fiber at least. 

I was the one wanting the mule. Especially after watching that video!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Here's the horse I have been talking about. He's thin, but with some groceries I feel he would really look good. If he has got the mind and manners the guy tells me he has got, then he really has potential. The owner agreed to bring him here for me to try on the forest road. That should tell me a lot. I know he looks bad, but I have seen ones in the past come out and be beautiful with alittle weight and tlc.


He doesn't look bad ellen. I expected much worse the way you sounded.
Just get rid of the ribs showing and you might be done.
Don't get him hot while fattening him up.


That's a fine looking mule for dressage.
I saw several gaited mules this weekend, awesome critters.


----------



## AnitaAnne

This is Heart B Porter, the mule riding 4th level that Sue posted a while back. Must be a relative of the other mule, since they are both Heart B mules. I even went to the breeder's website to see if I could get a young one from them! 

Porter:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

MR, sounds like you got the weather we had on Saturday! Ugh! Cold and miserable. :-(

Ellen, no fears about too skinny. Jay was 'ugly' when I bought him. With TLC, h'll look great! I do agree, look into his eyes....it's the entrance to his 'soul'. 

Got a nice ride in today, even though it was c.o.l.d.! I don't know if it ever hit 40*. BUT...the sun was out, so we went.

Funny...have you heard the saying...to speed up, you must slow down? I swear that is Jay's mantra. At the start of our ride tonight, Jay walked pain-stakingly slow....so slow an Amish guy passed us....on foot!:shock: While he goes so slow, inside I am often screaming....GO FASTER! Later in the ride....after I've stopped thinking about his slowness, I notice...his pace has quickened.....I then wonder....does he purposely walk slow to make me relax? I go full tilt so much of the time that slowing down is a luxury. Often it takes me 20 or more minutes to really get into the whole....slow as Jay will go ride, but then I am thankful for it. Just a little thought there....

Hey MR, keep forgetting to tell ya. I found an app on my phone called My Tracks! It shows me a nice detailed map of my ride, a chart of elevation and speed, as well as stats on my distance, ave. speed, max speed, avg. moving speed. It's really cool! 

So my stats today.....4.64 miles in 1:57. We averaged 2.37 mph.  Max speed 7.27 mph. (we cantered a bit.) I told ya we move slowly....but it's so good for my well-being. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

No deer yet. I'll try again Tuesday or Wednesday. Tomorrow I am going to visit Rosie and make up my mind on her.
Today DH and I did some painting. I did 2 sides of the chicken coop and he did the garage door. He installed it this week and will be adding the opener tomorrow. Here's the before and after of our Chicken coop. Now it matches the house! I still have two sides to paint and some red trim to add. Hoping to have a paint sprayer before I tackle the rest!! Here is the before and after.
View attachment 541082


View attachment 541090


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...

Well, we went and looked at and rode the pinto this afternoon. We gave her a deposit to hold him for us until we can get a vet check..and if that works out, we want to test ride him at our farm to see how he does on the trails.

Our trainer is slightly concerned about his heels, hence the vet check. His feet are in HORRIBLE shape. Really long toes with underrun heels. Need a vet to tell us that it is a result of inferior farrier work and not a precursor to navicular.

His owner is a young girl (18 years old) who took on a second horse and I think she is having trouble paying for proper farrier care for both horses.

The horse is a real sweetheart. Kind, soft eyes. Stands solid for mounting. He does throw a little crow hop when going into the canter or when he gets excited but h did it with Jeff and it was not a big deal at all. I could have even ridden it. LOL

Our trainer feels he has a lot of holes in his training. He is probably perfect on the trail, as described, but in the arena he is going to need some work. He doesn't respond to leg cues but he is willing and our trainer said he was very smart. He was acting a little gate sour with us and our trainer rode him past the gate at a trot and once he realized what she was asking, he relaxed and did it with no issues.

This is just a 9 year old horse that has been used by a teenager most of his life on the trail and team penning on weekends.

But we liked him. I felt very safe and secure on him. He has great body condition. He is gorgeous. But the feet could be a dealbreaker.

The plan is to get our vet out to her place in the next 2 weeks. If the vet says the feet look that way due to improper trimming, we will take him to our place on the 16th and try him out there and if that goes well, we will buy him.

So..two things need to happen: Vet check and trial run at our place.

I will keep you posted. Not gonna post pictures because I get too attached to animals and I want to keep a distance on this one until he becomes ours. If I start posting pics and start thinking he is mine, the vet could say "This horse is gonna end up with navicular" and I will already be attached. Can't let that happen!!!

So..does anyone have any experience with a horse that had bad hoof care and ended up with low and contracted heels, but recovered nicely with good care??? He is beautifully sound at the moment. And I have already spoken to our farrier who said asl ong as it is not a conformation fault, he can fix it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: the horse sounds nice, I hope he works out for you. 

I had a horse like that, the problem was the owner was scared of him, so didn't do his feet. Anyway, his toes were curled up when I got him. I couldn't ride for 2 months (wasn't broke to saddle anyway) because of his feet. Had to put wedge shoes on him for about two years. After that, we were able to maintain him barefoot with every 5 week trims.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Stan: I hope you case is resolved soon to your satisfaction, so you can get back to playing with Bugs.
> 
> 
> Drambuie:


 

AnitaAnne its getting very close now maybe this week the other party has asked for a meeting and my Barrister has given them three dates to chose from.

It would be nice to have it finished one way or the other. I still feel very confident.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi,, good luck with the horse!

Yes! Jay had long toes and low heels. I even had him x-rayed to make sure there wasn't navicular going on in there. They came back clean.

So my vet just keeps up trimming so we grow his heels. The vet told us what to do according to his x-rays. 

Hope it works out!


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> I'm going to put out a question to you all. I have a little TWH mare. She came to me half starved a little over a year ago. We've got her up to a good healthy weight now, her feet are great, she's in good health overall. However, every time the weather changes she colics. ....
> 
> Currently she gets a flake of alfalfa with a flake of bermuda hay twice a day. A handful of sr. pellets with her probiotics mixed in and a spoonful of salt on her hay. I do the salt because she won't use the salt blocks and she tends to not drink much so I just try to make her a little thirstier.
> 
> Should I try a different type of hay? I'm at a loss and she does this to me every time there's a weather change. This is Arizona and that can be very unpredictable.
> 
> She's light riding only. We do keep her in shape, but my DIL doesn't have the hours available to ride more than once or twice a week so I'm not too concerned about "working calories".
> 
> Any suggestions?


Very strange, Blue. A couple of questions:

1) Is it possible that this mare came from a sandy area and has a large quantity of sand in her gut? Here in Western Australia, horses that originate from the Swan Coastal Plain or the Esperance Sandplains often get recurring sand colics. Horse knackers report that there can be several buckets of sand in a single horse's intestines. The growing season is short, as I expect it is in Arizona, and paddocked horses spend months eating hay off sandy soils and rooting around in the sand. The worst time is the break of season, when pasture species germinate and horses eat "sprouts" to which sand clings. Feeding bran, wheatgerm, psyllium etc is supposed to help remove sand from the guts, and some veterinarians stomach tube for it (controversial), and vigorous exercise really helps. Eventually, a gutful of sand can lead to fatal impactions or twisted bowel.

2) Could your mare have wormer-resistant worms or other kinds of gut parasites that may not be covered by your regime?

I can't over-stess the importance of consistent exercise, including vigorous exercise, for intestinal problems. Racehorses in training have a far lower fatality rate to sand colics than racehorses in long spells, for example. Could you get a keen rider with no horse to come ride her regularly?

Can you get mixed meadow hay where you are?


----------



## tjtalon

Just got caught up on last 4 pages...

Stan, sure hope that case comes to a good conclusion soon for you.

Ladona, good thoughts your way that the hoof issue is fixable & that you two will have a good new friend.

Good luck to you too, Ellen; that little horse is pretty, your loving care would put his weight right in no time. Hope he has the mind you're looking for. fingers crossed.

For once, weather prediction is accurate. Woke up to 2 bouts of freezing rain, about 45 minutes apart. Then clearing holes in the sky, now total overcast again.

Will proceed "as if". Will head out to Janice's after while as long as it's not pouring freezing rain at the time. The only thing that will turn me back home will be icy roads, but was warm enough yesterday I wouldn't think that would be too likely. Of course, rain etc at Janice's will put a kabosh on mucking alone, let alone a lesson.

(Can't delay a lesson until next week, Janice has to prepare for her Women's Ministry that day). So, if no lesson today, will be at least 2 weeks.

Will just see what happens!

Have a very good day, all.


----------



## Roadyy

HP....LEASE ROSIE!! lol


Ellen, good luck on that good looking fella that just needs some groceries and very very very very very glad to see you posting.


Blue, if the mare doesn't seem to be pooping then load her in a horse trailer. I have not met a single horse that resists pooping in a trailer within 5 minutes of loading. As for the hay I have to agree with AA about getting mixed grass like Bahia/Coastal or Timothy. The coarser the hay the better so she eats it slower and less balling up. Keep salt on her hay and in any grain. You can also add sliced of apples to her water trough so she will bob for apples and promoting water intake. Hope these help and the vet is able to find the cause.

AA, sorry Drambuie isn't working out, but sounds like it wasn't all his fault if they were teaching and training the bad habit with treats.


Dawn, the show sounds like it ended up being a delight thanks to the eyes of the young girl. Glad you enjoyed it.

MR, sorry the misses is feeling under the weather and hope she recovers soon. 

Terry, again good luck on a lesson and tolerable weather today.


NS, beautiful lake pics of the farm across the way. I like the chicken coop set up. Very nice.


MN17, glad you got a nice ride in and are able to track your distances now. That will lead to more rides just to compare distances. lol

Stan, good luck with case.

I hope anyone I may have missed understands and knows that I read every word of every post since I logged out Friday.


We had a cold day Saturday manning the run station for the Ironman Triathalon from 9am til the last runner came through at 10:10pm. Then we began breaking down all the decorations and booths where we provided food and drinks. It was tiring and rewarding to see many thankful faces and a few thank yous. There were 3500 athletes registered for the event.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I hope you and DH find the horse you need even if it isn't this guy. 


Sue, you and Koolio have some of the coolest science experiments. I would like to see some video of them being done if possible.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ellen: that horse is touch thin, but I really like his structure. Very interested to hear how things go!

Blue: I too had Sue's thought of possible sand. May be worth doing a month of psyllium or similar to see it it helps. Also, have you considered the possibility of enteroliths? I know they can cause "random" repeat colics.

Stan: Hope your case is in court and over soon.

HP: Coop looks great! Looks much too nice to stick chickens in.. perhaps it can second as your guest lodging?! :wink:

corgi: Are you planning to do xrays on the feet of the horse? That would give the best picture of if the feet are fixable. I would also see if you could have your farrier come out to see the horse while its at your place for the trial ride (as well as letting him see the xrays). From your basic description, the problem sounds very fixable by a competent farrier, but having a look at the bony column never hurts.

NM: Glad you got out for a ride. Very brave in the cold!


Our afternoon was a bit more exciting than expected. We were working on the wiring when we heard the unmistakeable noise of cracking tree behind the house. Ran out to find this:










So lucky the tree caught in the others and didn't come down enough to take out the fence!! And while we were able to get the trees down without damaging the fence, working outside in the 30mph sustained winds (wind chills in the teens) was not much fun!!


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> Very strange, Blue. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Is it possible that this mare came from a sandy area and has a large quantity of sand in her gut? Here in Western Australia, horses that originate from the Swan Coastal Plain or the Esperance Sandplains often get recurring sand colics. Horse knackers report that there can be several buckets of sand in a single horse's intestines. The growing season is short, as I expect it is in Arizona, and paddocked horses spend months eating hay off sandy soils and rooting around in the sand. The worst time is the break of season, when pasture species germinate and horses eat "sprouts" to which sand clings. Feeding bran, wheatgerm, psyllium etc is supposed to help remove sand from the guts, and some veterinarians stomach tube for it (controversial), and vigorous exercise really helps. Eventually, a gutful of sand can lead to fatal impactions or twisted bowel.
> 
> 2) Could your mare have wormer-resistant worms or other kinds of gut parasites that may not be covered by your regime?
> 
> I can't over-stess the importance of consistent exercise, including vigorous exercise, for intestinal problems. Racehorses in training have a far lower fatality rate to sand colics than racehorses in long spells, for example. Could you get a keen rider with no horse to come ride her regularly?
> 
> Can you get mixed meadow hay where you are?


Yes, she did come from a bad area. I thought I posted the description, but it's probably a million pages back by now. Man, this thread zings!

Before me, she had been stalled in a 12' x 12' on a gravel driveway for 5 years! When I brought her home, the first thing my vet had me doing was getting her accustomed to regular feedings. Then we started running a dose of the Colic Clenz through her. That takes 7 days. She pooped sand and gravel for a month. It's possible there's more there or even that it's time to do it again. This product is so effective I've only had to use it once on any of my horses, but I keep their feed area very clean. However, some horses, especially starved ones, are never sure when they'll eat again and so will browse in the dirt. When this bout is completely passed, I'll be doing it again. Then we'll go from there.

Checked for worms, that's not it.

Yes, consistent exercise is important, but we can only do what we can do. She gets turned out daily in a pasture with another mare that bosses her around so there's not as much standing around as you might think. :wink:

I'm getting a couple of bales of timothy or orchard mix this week. I can't get it here locally so have to go out of town for it. Hoping that helps as well.

I will say though, that I've learned in our area, weather colic is more common than I ever dreamed! This is central Arizona and we are generally pretty stable with little fluctuation in the barometer. So, when a REAL storm comes through the more sensitive horses can really react to the sudden change. It's my understanding that it's not just the change, but the severity of it.

She was doing fine last evening and anxious to be fed, but sticking with vets orders, no food. I checked her at 8pm and still good. Midnight was fine too and she's still up and pacing at the gate for breakfast so I guess I'll let her have a little this morning. Vet said try to spread out a flake for all morning long. Lucky girl will have to get let out in the yard to be able to do that. She gets a whole lot of attention and care for a horse that I don't even ride!

I keep trying to post before and after pictures of her, but for some reason it won't let me. Keeps saying the file is too large. Well it wasn't too large last time so what happened?

I've read everyones posts, but can't keep up. It's the zinging again. So wishing everyone well. 

Stan, stand your ground.
Corgi, don't jinx it. I've had a horse similar. Took several visits from a quality trimmer, but turned out well. I've also had one that went the other way and it was heart breaking. 

I know I've missed a bunch, sorry. My thoughts are with you all though


----------



## Blue

Phantom you posted while I did! Glad the tree turned out ok. That could be bad. 
I've never heard of enteroliths. I'll have to google that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13: good thing the trees missed the fence! That little tracker thing (forgot what you called it) looks mighty handy! It looks really cold there...

Lots of broken trees in this area too from the high winds Friday & Saturday. Fortunately I only had some dead limbs from my giant oak tree. The trees were recently trimmed at the barn, so no downed limbs there. 

Blue: Totally agree with the sand in the gut theory. 

Roadyy: How'd you get involved in a Triatholon? 

It is definately not Drambuie's fault that he didn't work out. They started only using him for grooming lessons, because he is so good at standing still for hours. So, he was groomed, fussed over by little kids, and given treats. No riding. He must think he's a King with many slaves. 

So then that instructor leaves after the summer, and suddenly all his pampering is gone, and the other ladies expect him to do work and no treats. So he pitches a fit and still doesn't have to work. Drat. 

Stan: them requesting a meeting is good news; "lets make a deal" time


----------



## Roadyy

The Ironman promoters pay groups to man the aid stations that help the athletes along the course. Our church has been manning an aid station on the run portion for the last 8 years. We also man the same locations aid station for the half Triathalon in the spring. Most of the adults come out to help as all the funds we get from the event goes into the Youth Ministry to pay for their trips.

Oh and that piece of equipment is a Bobcat. Very handy unit for farm work. They make a bush hog for them that really is handy for getting into tight places. Better than breaking your neck trying to look over your shoulder while working pedals on a tractor backing under low limbs and bushes.


----------



## tjtalon

Janice texted shortly after I posted here. Said it was raining/sleeting hard & her weather report said hydroplaning along the route I take. Sooo...

She said to hold off 'till she can get out to feed & see what the conditions are. Pens likely to be not muck-possible...or footing in the big round pen good for a lesson (IF possible, it would be Spirit, as she's more solid about things like that & weather doesn't make her edgy or excited, like it affects Bailey).

Been puttering with stuff on the to-do list, but feeling in a bit of limbo...


----------



## tjtalon

Janice texted just now, is clearing up out there...trying to here...I'm putting on my boots & headin' out..


----------



## Blue

Does anyone know anything about Russian Tortoises?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Does anyone know anything about Russian Tortoises?


They are popular pets, social & live a long time.


----------



## Roadyy

Its hard to tail, but if you use a big enough hammer in the beginning it only takes a sickle to get to the good meat.


----------



## Blue

I just got one and figuring out how to take proper care of it. The family I got him from was as helpful as they could be when I picked him up, but now I have questions and they're not home Ugh! He's really cute, but I think I got the wrong kind of light for him. Websites say a UVB, but the one I got doesn't say that on the box, so back to the pet store. 

He's really adorable, I just have a lot to learn.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Its hard to tail, but if you use a big enough hammer in the beginning it only takes a sickle to get to the good meat.


Roadyy, I've already named him Pete and so the attachment begins. Plus, he's very young and too small even to feed the cat. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Its hard to tail, but if you use a big enough hammer in the beginning it only takes a sickle to get to the good meat.


Rick, you are being bad. You have been taking Stan lessons.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, I've never heard of a Russian Tortoise...but since Pete's young, small, cute & named...definitely inedible! Does he need a reptile cage w/underground heater, like lizards do? My sole turtle contact was eons ago when I had my little dog/cat grooming business in a veterinarian hospital (they still have one, I learned not long ago! my "legacy" I guess, since I went to them w/the idea & created the job for myself!); there was a hospital pet turtle, rather large, 8" across maybe. He ate greens, hamburger, cat food if he could sneak. He'd be let out, downstairs (kennels, the vet/vet tech real business/my "shop") & would crawl along the hallway. You had to be careful & keep an eye out for him, so you wouldn't trip over him. Dogs found this thing in the hall quite interesting.


----------



## tjtalon

In case I offend people: turtle had appropriate food, of course, in his cage (dog-sized!), the other stuff were snacks...


----------



## tjtalon

I did take off for Janice's in that very brief moment of sunshine. Started to rain/sleet halfway there, but I must've passed under that particular cloud, because it stopped. (Colo Plains weather can be odd; one time last year on way to Janice's it was sunny, then a blanket of thick fog dropped down like a curtain; saw it in front of me like a wall. Went on for about 6 miles then came back out into the sunshine. I did pull over once until a truck came along, so had something to follow. Couldn't see a thing.)

She was glad I came. Was overcast/windy/cold when I got there. Got thru most of the stalls & pens, when it started to rain (& felt colder than the 40 degrees it was). Four of the boys were left to do, but Janice just asked me to get the stalls of Fire & Yo-Yo, since they pooh in them, & let the rest go.

So, did that. No lesson. She said I'd get a lesson next Monday, weather permitting; she said she had her Women's Ministry presentation pretty much put together already, so we can fit a lesson in...weather permitting.

Well, it's that time of year. There's a good thing, 'tho, that I discovered this morning. All along, w/all this, there continues to be a voice popping up in the back of my head (Ms Reptile, no doubt) that says "You're doing WHAT??". I've long since stopped hearing/paying attention to the "reasons" litany of why I shouldn't be doing what I'm doing, but...

When the sun came out & I could go, I fairly danced with excitement. Just the idea of going to the horses made me happy. I was a bit disappointed, today, that there could be no lesson, but I know that there will be done. And, I did my duty and took care of them. That's a good thing.

Gonna take that sickle Rick mentioned and go whack off a head of a reptile that is a broken record of stupid messages.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone. Vet check is Friday at 2:00pm. Not sure about x-rays. I trust my vet and if he even suggests that xrays may be needed, that is going to be my "sign" that we need to move on. The trainer that went with us really thinks it is just an issue of neglectful trims but wants the vet's opinion.
I called my farrier last night and we talked for about 20 minutes. (LOVE my farrier) He knows my vet really well and he says Doc will be able to tell if it is just a case of bad trimming. (More like NO trimming) This horse is super sound right now but being a QH, the question of a predisposition to navicular is a concern.
I have a picture of him from last year, before she bought the 2nd horse and his feet look great so crossing my fingers it is something my farrier can work on.

Rick...that is just WRONG!! (Talking about the turtle meat comment!) 

TJ- go get some horsey time!!!!

Waving "HI" to everyone!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

You have to read between the lines.....on the turtle's back...to get where I was going.


----------



## Roadyy

"Not wind nor rain will keep this mucker from her appointed duty"


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Rick for posting my pic & quote!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Thanks everyone. Vet check is Friday at 2:00pm. Not sure about x-rays. I trust my vet and if he even suggests that xrays may be needed, that is going to be my "sign" that we need to move on. The trainer that went with us really thinks it is just an issue of neglectful trims but wants the vet's opinion.
> I called my farrier last night and we talked for about 20 minutes. (LOVE my farrier) He knows my vet really well and he says Doc will be able to tell if it is just a case of bad trimming. (More like NO trimming) This horse is super sound right now but being a QH, the question of a predisposition to navicular is a concern.
> I have a picture of him from last year, before she bought the 2nd horse and his feet look great so crossing my fingers it is something my farrier can work on.
> 
> Rick...that is just WRONG!! (Talking about the turtle meat comment!)
> 
> TJ- go get some horsey time!!!!
> 
> Waving "HI" to everyone!!!!


I DID, Ladona! Slid in the mud w/the muck 'barrow, but I got there & got the job done. By the time I got there, all were munching on their breakfast hay, but got a kind eye from all.  Fingers crossed for your vet check, big time. I hope Blue is the One, but if he's not...the horse is out there.

Yup, Ladona, got my horsey time, even if was just mucking. I couldn't stand, earlier this this morning, not going out there. Just had to be done


----------



## tjtalon

HP, before this thread gets away again today, I'll say also:

LEASE ROSIE!!


----------



## Roadyy

Heya Luvs Horses,,hope you join into the conversation anywhere you find a gap to jump in. No need for major introduction just a quick comment on something someone said and we will shuffle you right into a saddle to ride along with us.


----------



## Luvs Horses

My post did not make it. So 2nd try.......

Ssshhhh...yet not supposed to call out lurkers 0.0

Anyway, been enjoying trying to keep up with yal. I am still horseless in Texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

My phone is being contankerious.

Still working on my property and weight issue. Ofcourse getting older with bad knees don't help either.

I enjoy yal's adventures and pics of yer horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

LuvHorses, welcome! don't be shy. Horseless: loving horses is enough to join in the party!



> HP: Coop looks great! Looks much too nice to stick chickens in.. perhaps it can second as your guest lodging?! :wink:


 Maybe for Stan's visit, it would be an upgrade from the dog kennel.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

None of us ladies have any chance of a Stan visit after the offer that MR made with the corn beverages and cigars.


----------



## tjtalon

Luv Horses, welcome!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> None of us ladies have any chance of a Stan visit after the offer that MR made with the corn beverages and cigars.


I even offered to stop the train and pony a horse for him. 

It is official now, first night of the wood stove.
Wife is warm in bed, I come home and 63 in the house.
Had to fire it up, it will be 76 in the house soon. 
And dark @ 5:30, I'm not ready for this.


----------



## corgi

I agree MR...I hate the time change for that reason. It was dark on my drive home. I always look forward to December 21st because the days get longer after that!


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Rick, you are being bad. You have been taking Stan lessons.


Perhaps we should deem this "The University of Stanology" A cut above the other's witorious comments:shock: "Yes, I have a BA degree with a major in Stanology or optional major in Bugsology:wink::wink::wink: Bugsology majors have intense studies of Buggs' techniques of helping Stan on the farm. Rick's witorious comment re the Russian Tortoise is rated AAA and reflects the rigorous depths of study within the program:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> I agree MR...I hate the time change for that reason. It was dark on my drive home. I always look forward to December 21st because the days get longer after that!


Amen!!!


----------



## Blue

Hi everybody. Well the vet just left. That mare colicked again today. :-( I'm so frustrated. Anyway vet got here when she was fine, but checked as much as he could. While he was here she started bobbing her head some and I told him, here we go. He gave her a sedative for the rest of the exam so she got through it ok. 

It's possible she has an impaction. He couldn't detect anything, but he can only reach so far. He oiled her and now we wait. If not that, then we'll visit the ulcer route. If not that, it's probably a stone, in which case I can't afford to deal with it. What a stinkin' mess.:evil:

He agreed it couldn't hurt to switch her over to timothy, but I can't do much of anything until we get her right again. So if all goes well, I'll start easing her into timothy on Thursday. If all doesn't go well, it's a moot point anyway.

Then he tells me he's leaving! OMG! He got a good offer out of state and he has to think of his family, blah, blah, blah. Actually, I'm happy for him, but I'll miss him. But that will only leave one equine vet for this area until his associate can find someone else. And what if I don't like his replacement? What then? This guy has taken care of my horses for 11 years. I'm doomed.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Perhaps we should deem this "The University of Stanology" A cut above the other's witorious comments:shock: "Yes, I have a BA degree with a major in Stanology or optional major in Bugsology:wink::wink::wink: Bugsology majors have intense studies of Buggs' techniques of helping Stan on the farm. Rick's witorious comment re the Russian Tortoise is rated AAA and reflects the rigorous depths of study within the program:lol::lol::lol:


:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue: so sorry to hear things still aren't right with the mare. Hopefully tonights treatment will help move things along or out. Really stinks the vet is leaving!!

TJ: I would be interested in seeing a picture of Pete!

LuvsHorses: welcome!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Blue: so sorry to hear things still aren't right with the mare. Hopefully tonights treatment will help move things along or out. Really stinks the vet is leaving!!
> 
> TJ: I would be interested in seeing a picture of Pete!
> 
> LuvsHorses: welcome!


Phantom, Pete is Blue's! (Not only is Blue in quagmire straits w/coliciking mare, she has a new baby turtle...Pete.)


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Glad I could cheer you up some. I am so sorry your mare is having such a bad time. Things like that make you feel so helpless. My thoughts are with you.:hug:


----------



## Blue

Thanks everyone. Yeah, dealing with colic, supposed to be painting the house, and brought home another pet. Dumb!

Sometimes opportunities present themselves though. 

Well, even after this afternoons, treatment, she still is way "off". I don't know. We'll see how tonight goes. Vet wants me to call him in the morning and let him know how it's going. He was at least honest with me and said he was worried. So.... we'll see.


----------



## Eole

Blue, I keep my fingers crossed and good vibes for your mare's recovery. Please keep us posted.
I know nothing about turtles, except they live long. My brother's friend has one since childhood, over 40 years old!


----------



## Blue

Eole said:


> Blue, I keep my fingers crossed and good vibes for your mare's recovery. Please keep us posted.
> I know nothing about turtles, except they live long. My brother's friend has one since childhood, over 40 years old!


O my gosh! 40 years? What have I gotten myself into? :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: I hope the oil helps your mare and she gets better soon. I haven't lost a vet before, but just the thought of it sends chills down my spine. 

Tortoises live a long, long time. Those big ones live 100+ yrs. Your little guy Pete? He could easily live 30yrs. Well, he will if you keep Roadyy away from him :lol:

TJ: you definately have the horse-itosis bug. I hate to be the one that tells you this, but...it is uncurable. You have a severe case, as evidenced by your recent actions. You drove out, through sleet and freezing rain, to muck out some stalls. So, the time spent with horses, even only mucking stalls, is "horse time" and makes you feel good? 

Clasic case of horse adiction. 

Again, there is no cure. Be careful about telling non-horsey folks about this. They will recoil in fear. Yes, it may be ignorance, but more likely they do not want to catch the horsey bug and find themselves mucking stalls too; with a big grin on their face! 

The good news is, horse-itosis can be succesfully treated. All you need to do is buy a horse. Or two. Maybe three. If you can stop at one horse, truck and trailer, you will be fine. 
:lol:

I took Tasha out to the local pet store today to buy her a new harness. It is bright green nylon covered with a ribbon flowing with daiseys. She looks so cute. I would post a picture, but she just pulled a throw pillow off the couch and is curled up fast asleep with her head on the pillow. :wink:

Ellen: Congrats on your illustrious degrees...I am just a freshman, so have a long way to go to finish my major in Stanology and and minor in Bugsology. Or was it the other way around???


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Rick, you are being bad. You have been taking Stan lessons.


 
No he isn't, he is doing it all on his own.

Glad to see you have taken on boards some of the tips I gave Rick. Oops sorry


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> LuvHorses, welcome! don't be shy. Horseless: loving horses is enough to join in the party!
> 
> 
> Maybe for Stan's visit, it would be an upgrade from the dog kennel.


 
Are you trying to tell me ill be the only cock in the hen house.:shock:


----------



## Stan

Just in case the NZ sense of humour offends. Sorry.

On a more sobering note being driving on the right or left side of the road

News tonight had a piece on road accidents being a problem with the tourist driving on the wrong side of the road with the result being death.

all over the world its a problem.
I remember when in the states I did a left turn on a country road and ended up facing the oncoming traffic. I pulled as far left as I could to get out of the way and offered the oncoming driver payment for a dry cleaning job. Scared the c--- out of him, and me.

Solution is so easy, all countries drive on the same side of the road and have the same road rules. Problem solved. Now all we have to work out is which half of the world changes.

I vote for America because they are going into their winter where every thing is covered in snow, and the use of cars drops of where in NZ we are heading into our summer and a million cars will be on the road through out the country therefore causing to much disruption.

What say you all.


----------



## Roadyy

I thought Luvs had posted in here before, but wasn't 100% sure and wanted to call out of the shadows. Glad to see you post up..


Blue, I hope you have good news for us this morning and prayers are here for you and the mare. 

No more schooling for me. I was just hoping someone would pick up on the hammer and sickle for the Russian turtle.

Hope all are well and make it through the dark hours that come so much earlier now. 

Wife and Daughter asked to get involved with the Posse yesterday so they will be joining at the meeting next Tuesday night so they can also help at the Rodeo.


----------



## XxRachxx

Hi everyone I'm 43 I am lucky to own two horses my 1first is buddy he is 2 Percheron x draft standing at 17.2 he's a gem to own my second is Appaloosa x shire standing at 17 hh she's very temperamental and buck when I touch her sides this is proving quite difficult but I'm sure I'll get there xx


----------



## SueC

Hey Blue!



Blue said:


> Before me, she had been stalled in a 12' x 12' on a gravel driveway for 5 years! When I brought her home, the first thing my vet had me doing was getting her accustomed to regular feedings. Then we started running a dose of the Colic Clenz through her. That takes 7 days. She pooped sand and gravel for a month. It's possible there's more there or even that it's time to do it again. This product is so effective I've only had to use it once on any of my horses, but I keep their feed area very clean. However, some horses, especially starved ones, are never sure when they'll eat again and so will browse in the dirt. When this bout is completely passed, I'll be doing it again. Then we'll go from there.


I just had a look at that stuff, it looks like an extraordinarily effective formulation of psyllium!

You know, after years of carrying sand in the gut, one course may not get rid of everything, or even half of it - so even if your horse isn't ingesting any more of that stuff at all now, she could still have issues with residual sand. A horse's gut is very convoluted, and the loops at the bottom act as reservoirs for sand, out of which sand is very difficult to entirely eliminate. Also, after years of carrying sand the gut can form pockets much like in human diverticulitis, which are really hard to clean out and can cause recurring symptoms. If it took years to accumulate everything she carried when she came to you, I'd be surprised if more than half of it were evacuated in a week's treatment, even if it's obviously effective treatment. So yes, I'd be doing it again, and then, a month or two later, again until I actually had a treatment cycle where no sand at all came out.




> Checked for worms, that's not it.


Did faecal egg counts, then? There are other parasites that can't necessarily be picked up on those, but my strong hunch would be that it's most likely that there is residual sand in your mare causing her symptoms.




> Yes, consistent exercise is important, but we can only do what we can do. She gets turned out daily in a pasture with another mare that bosses her around so there's not as much standing around as you might think. :wink:


Yeah, and that's nice, and better than nothing, but it's still not consistent vigorous exercise of the sort that helps superbly with these sorts of gut problems. A wild horse will range far more in a day than even the average in-medium-work horse will do in a day. The average paddocked horse is lucky to move 10% as much. And, it's unlikely to get totally out of breath and really dripping with sweat very often. Now that's the kind of exercise that really, really improves bowel tone and motion.

A little statistical survey: Several of my friends and family have lost horses to colic. All those horses were retired or semi-retired or only working lightly. We, or our friends, have never lost a horse to colic that was also in full athletic fitness training. So, I'd be doing another course to move that sand, AND getting a keen rider in to gradually condition her to the point where she can do actual fitness training. It's as important for old as it is for young, horses or humans or anything else!  

And I know it can be difficult in practical terms to give horses an ideal amount of exercise... my horse has lost so much fitness since we've been building this house. :-(

Best wishes for your mare and good on you for giving her a new life. That's so great!


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Just in case the NZ sense of humour offends. Sorry.


No Stanley

You know you are one of my favorites here. You are the one that makes me laff when life seems too real. I was just trying to jest at Rick at your expense and didn't mean any harm. What would I do without your stories of Buggs looking over your shoulder when you are in his area working. I am sorry if I stepped on toes at your expense:-( I walked into a heartbreaking situation yesterday and I guess I was in a state of denial of the situation when I got on line. The take off on Stanology was a way of dealing with things at hand. Forgive my blunder. I am still trying to rationalize about what I saw yesterday and seek a solution. The horse I am considering is in a serious state. The guy is asking $1000 for him. He is thin and I am concerned for his welfare this winter. I thought about selling several pieces of jewelry that are pretty sentimental and taking a loss to help the horse. Yesterday really set my opinion of human nature at an all time low. I just wonder if I didn't wander onto this little horse for a reason and really feel compelled to do something. So like I said, I think I was in a state of denial and other emotions when I posted here. Just wanted you to understand


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> No more schooling for me. I was just hoping someone would pick up on the hammer and sickle for the Russian turtle.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Rick
> 
> I kinda did. I thought it was a play on words. You are probably too young to remember, but I remember when the nation reps were gathered and Kruschev sp? used his shoe as a gavel. That was during cold war hammer and sickle days. Like I told Stanley, I was jesting at you although the humor may have been a bit obscure. Sorry.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all:-|

xxRachxx and Luvshorses *welcome. *

As I was telling Stan, this horse is really on my mind. I don't know if he will ever regain his weight. I would really like the opportunity to see. I can't believe the guy is riding him. I thought about offering him $500 cash and seeing if he would consider that. I didn't see but one other horse and that was the DIL/DS's horse. He was in good shape. What else would cause a horse to become emaciated other than to be starved. Please pray to God to speak to this persons heart re a lower price. I can do without a few things for a little longer if I could just get the horse to my place. I can assure you, once the horse is secure, I may speak to the guy freely in a very unfriendly way afterwards:twisted: I can fix this, I will fix this and it will be made right with God's help. Please pray for reconciliation of asking price!!

Hope everyone is well and warm and dry. The sad forlorn look on MR's face on one of his posts was almost more that I could take. I could see the misery on his face. Ok ok, I jest. It was a look that was extremely convincing that he was cold and unhappy.:lol::lol::lol:

Have a good day and God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Camping Commentary.
> 
> This may be the last camping weekend of the year folks.
> This is me cold and unhappy.
> View attachment 540834
> 
> 
> Good Evening All !


Just something to jar the memory. I don't know if the picture will post or not:? Truly an unhappy look.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I would get a veterinarian or at least a horse expert that knows a lot about equine health to look at that horse before buying. It may be that the horse is ancient and has no teeth. People will lie to you.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, now no apologies to Stan! We all love him and he knows it. We pretty much depend on his wicked sense of humor to keep us light hearted. See, we not only drive on the wrong side of the road, we spell humor incorrectly! So I seriously doubt you could step on his toes.  I'm so sorry you walked into that horse. However, it doesn't make sense to have to sell something to buy something that will take a lot of care. Can you report it to authorities? 

Roadyy, I'm sorry I missed your play on words! I hang my head in shame.  I guess I was preoccupied. I'll try to pay more attention.:wink:

xxRachxx and LuvsHorses, we're generally pretty lively around here, so don't let moss grow under your finger tips. Welcome!

The mare improved ever so slightly overnight and is still on her feet although a little listless. Not her typical personality at all. Still nothing from the oil, but that's actually a good sign for this morning. I may feel differently later this afternoon.

Everyone, have a great day!

(I thought of luring Stan with our own corn products, but I may be consuming it all myself soon)


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx for the responses re the horse. I did look in his mouth. He is suppose to be 9 yrs old. His front teeth had not rotated forward much and were fairly vertical. He still had his wolf teeth. I didn't look toward the back at the grinding teeth. So I don't know about them.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe he is just short on groceries. If you do decide to buy him, I would sure offer a lower amount than his asking price.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

So do you think that his age may be around 9? I am going by what little I know about reading a horses mouth for age. I know you are far more competent than I am due to your profession. I just want to know, so I will have a little better idea of how to proceed. Thanx 

PS I guess this inquirey is a bit unfair to you. Didn't mean to put you on a spot. I really appreciate you feedback.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I second the motion of you having nothing to apologize for. Stan knew your humour and so did I. We do enough picking at others to be able to take what we dish. lol

As for the hourse and age, you can look online at hourse teeth by age and get a general idea from there. Just remember there are factours that will affect their look like cribbing, lack of floating and poour nutrition. 


Welcome to Rach and I apologize for taking so long to welcome you. Sounds like you have your hands full with your horses. Hope to see pics of them. Please keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Thanx. Cribbing crossed my mind too. I point blank asked him about that. I watched him in the round pen where he was. It had boards around it and he didn't latch on to any while I was there and there was not evidence that he had been cribbing. There was evidence of hay on the ground that he would search through to nibble on. Cribbers will pass by food to suck wind and satisfy their addiction. Since he was by himself, I figured he would be latching onto a board and sucking wind to occupy himself if he did crib. Of course, every case is different. I can really see why horse hunting is so intense because of so many factors to be considered. Whew!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody. Sorry about dominating the thread this a.m.. Really appreciate the feedback. Glad my humor posted earlier was not misinterpreted also. You are a really nice group thanx for the support.


----------



## Roadyy

I would not give any where near that grand mark for a horse in the condition you speak of. At best I would offer $300 if he is that bad then go no higher than 5. At that point you are in the range of a very good grade horse that is trained and ready to ride anyone on trails. I understand the draw to an ailing horse, but you are not in a situation to provide care for an animal that may be needing high cost vet care. Leave that to someone who can afford to help the horse financially right now and continue to find a horse that you can afford to help that will also help you by getting you out on the trail now. you have a beautiful heart and I understand the draw to help, but sometimes we only relocate them instead of curing their issues. I hope this comes across with the love it was typed with and helps you understand my thoughts on it. 
I consider you my friend and friends don't sugar coat things they see as good hearted yet ill fated. I think if you get that horse and it turns out to have serious health issues you will become seriously depressed for not being able to afford the vet and treatment to heal it. That would bother all of your friends here. I say all of this based on the info you have given us about yourself and I truly believe that once you get that property paid for then you would be in a situation to help a horse like this one.

Please keep my words in mind when thinking about him.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I hope this comes across with the love it was typed with and helps you understand my thoughts on it.
> Please keep my words in mind when thinking about him.


Thanx Rick,

I appreciate your honesty in the context that you are giving it. That means more than I can say. I will take your advice to heart and carefully consider what you have said. You are so right in what you are saying. Thanx


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> I would not give any where near that grand mark for a horse in the condition you speak of. At best I would offer $300 if he is that bad then go no higher than 5. At that point you are in the range of a very good grade horse that is trained and ready to ride anyone on trails. I understand the draw to an ailing horse, but you are not in a situation to provide care for an animal that may be needing high cost vet care. Leave that to someone who can afford to help the horse financially right now and continue to find a horse that you can afford to help that will also help you by getting you out on the trail now. you have a beautiful heart and I understand the draw to help, but sometimes we only relocate them instead of curing their issues. I hope this comes across with the love it was typed with and helps you understand my thoughts on it.
> I consider you my friend and friends don't sugar coat things they see as good hearted yet ill fated. I think if you get that horse and it turns out to have serious health issues you will become seriously depressed for not being able to afford the vet and treatment to heal it. That would bother all of your friends here. I say all of this based on the info you have given us about yourself and I truly believe that once you get that property paid for then you would be in a situation to help a horse like this one.
> 
> Please keep my words in mind when thinking about him.


Very well said Roadyy. I think you have managed to express all our thoughts.

Ellen are there any other horses on the property at all? Any neighbors you could conveniently bump into to inquire as to this gentleman's character? If there was evidence of feed on the property, I've seen it where the quality of the hay was so poor that very little nutrition was being ingested. If you combine that with bad teeth, gut sand, and perhaps even a high metabolism, it may be nothing more than a perfect storm.

Just be careful and ask lots and lots of questions.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Blue: hows your turtle? My lil sister had tortises growing up. It was fun to give them a whole grape n watch them try to chase it down to eat it. One turtle would start to bite the grape and the other would kick it away to try to steal it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Hope ur mare improves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

On a different note. I just put in for vacation November 24th- 26th since we get the 27th and 28th off with pay for Thanksgiving. 9 Day vacation and I better get some mileage in or I will be fit to be tied. 

Oh and Thanksgiving day will mark 3 years of being smoke free. I was an average 2 pack a day smoker and would do more if stressed or bored with nothing to do.


----------



## Blue

Luvs, Pete is doing ok. Now I kinda wish I'd gotten 2 so they could "play". I'm figuring out what he likes to eat and his schedule. 7pm and he digs his little cubby and goes to sleep. It's going to be fun.

Mare is a *little* better this morning. Vet and I *cautiously* optimistic right now, but won't know more until this evening.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx again for the feedback and advice. What about this gameplan? Vet check first (there is a well known vet a mile from there), if no serious problems, then offer the low amount with an unspoken limit of 500. If it gets past this point I will have him ride the horse and see how he does. I will briefly ride him. If that is acceptable then I will bring him home and get him adjusted to a feeding schedule. He is a very friendly horse and is not pushy. I really liked his demeanor when I was around him. I wish I could take yall with me. Please add any advice or comments. They will be appreciated Rick I will keep in mind and adhere to what you advised. The vet check will be a priority factor with the decision to proceed if there are no severe or chronic problems along with a very favorable prognosis for recovery. Is this reasonable? Thanx again, my friends. You are wonderful.

Blue if you had gotten another turtle you could have named it Re Pete to go with Pete. Glad your mare is showing improvement. Hope that continues.


----------



## Blue

Re Pete! I like it!


----------



## Roadyy

That sounds like a good plan of action if you can stick to it. lol That is always the hard part for us with big hearts. We hear even worse health condition and really kick into doctor them to health mode. If you can get a vet to check him out and find him physically ready to go and just needing groceries then go with low ball bid after he rides him and you ride him. If you go to $500 then ask for all his tack at that price. Atleast you will get your monies worth with any extra.

You have to be honest with yourself now and ask if $500 is something you really need to spend on him right now. I know you have some from selling Red, but that was to go for a ready to go horse that you could feel safe on. 


Here is another thing to keep in mind. If this horse is mal-nutrition then that could make him calm for lack of energy. Once you get his weight on then he could turn into a demon worse than Red was for riding. I have run across that twice in last couple of years.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Re Pete! I like it!


I think you should call one of them Berry and the other one Dingle.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Or she could name one Piper. 
Peter Piper picks peppered pickles. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

Piper! That name is taken.  NM, how's the little fellow? (NM's new dog is Piper)
Luvs, I babysat a parrot long ago. He peeled each grape before eating it and threw the peels on the walls!  Funny creatures.

Blue, glad your mare is improving, still sending good vibes your way. And we need pics of Pete!

Ellen, vet-check is a good plan and worth every penny in this case. I had the same thought as Roadyy: horses underfed are usually calm and may totally change personnality when well-fed again. I know you're listening to your heart, but I wish you'd find a trusty trained healthy horse to love and ride carefree. Whatever you decide, the horse you adopt will be a lucky one.

Welcome xxRachXX! BIG horses!!! We definitely want pictures of your gentle (and not so gentle?) giants.

I'm planning to make a hay steamer. Got the steamer (wallpaper steamer) and pipes and fittings for steam distribution. Can't find a box big enough to fit a whole bale in. Still looking. DH offered to build one, problem is, he doesn't have time and I want it now!

Roadyy, congratulations on your 3 years smoke-free. :clap:


----------



## Blue

:rofl: You all are too much :rofl:

Roadyy, I've run into that as well. An undernourished calm horse turns into a hot head. The only time I had to deal with it, I fed bermuda hay only until we got some training in. It helped a lot. I like the idea of asking for tack as well. You always have the excuse that nothing you have is going to fit him now anyway.


----------



## corgi

Isabella was one of those very calm undernourished horses. As soon as she started getting proper groceries, she began asserting her opinion! LOLOL

I had to get help to build some confidence with my girl. She had my number and she knew it and exploited it!

It all ended up alright in the end. I prefer the spunky Isabella and was lucky her evil side consists of nothing more than making her way back to the hitching post no matter where I want to go. It could have been a lot worse..she could have ended up being a bucker or bolter!


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, here is a problem that has been posted on the Book of Faces and I wanted to share with you to see who figures it out. Please post your answer without reason so the others can try it on their own. Some of you are on my friends so no cheating.lol




A store is selling Chocolate for $1
You can exchange 3 wrappers for 1 chocolate
If you have $15, how many chocolates can you get?


----------



## corgi

Ok...I won't cheat since I saw the answer on FB


----------



## Clayton Taffy

21??????


----------



## Roadyy

corgi said:


> Ok...I won't cheat since I saw the answer on FB


Yes you did.lol

But did you try to answer it on your own? I had a few teachers miss it and I did the first go around. Went back to try again and realized my mistake.

Taffy, I will give the correct answer after a few people give it a go.


----------



## corgi

I know I have posted this before, but always take the opportunity to post it again. Take a look at skinny, malnourished, calm Isabella and then 2 years later when she had evolved into Lady Isabella, Diva Personafied.:lol:

Seriously though, I am proud of how she looks now but there are some lingering effects. She is obsessed with food. It is like she is afraid that someone will take it away again and that breaks my heart.

Also, those months without proper food probably had some effect on her body systems and we end up having to call the vet out...a lot. 

I love her dearly and wouldn't trade her for the world, but she is the reason we are so insistent on the vet check on this new horse. We want a horse we can just enjoy and not rehab.

Ellen, if the vet says she will be fine with more groceries and doesn't feel there are other issues, she may be worth buying but definitely get the price down...especially if the vet says she needs her teeth floated or other special care. I paid $1700 for that sad little polo pony. They saw me coming a mile away. Live and learn!


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> Yes you did.lol
> 
> But did you try to answer it on your own? I had a few teachers miss it and I did the first go around. Went back to try again and realized my mistake.
> 
> Taffy, I will give the correct answer after a few people give it a go.


I don't "do" math. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

I'm not guessing that answer because I'm always embarrassed when I'm so far off so I'll just wait.

Here we go. Introducing Russian Pete:


And, because I'm pretty proud of Sugar, here are pictures of her when we got her 8/13 and this summer. Be a shame to lose her now. Remember she was in that condition for several years.


----------



## corgi

Amazing transformation Blue! Great job!
Hope you see an improvement in her soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Tremendous Transformation. I really hope she recovers and you are able to get her situated with a diet that is fitting for her to stay colic free.


Edit to add: Just got word the yard is shutting down at 3:30pm to allow time to get to the polls for voting.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> A store is selling Chocolate for $1
> You can exchange 3 wrappers for 1 chocolate
> If you have $15, how many chocolates can you get?


1 choc = 1 $
15 choc = 15 $
15 wrappers / 3 wrappers for 1 choc = 5 choc

15 choc + 5 choc = 20 choc


----------



## Clayton Taffy

$3 = 3 choc + 3 wrappers = 4 Choc
so
$3 = 4 choc=+ 1 extra wrapper

$3 x5 = $15 or 20 choc + 5 extra wrappers

$15 = 20 Choc + 5 extra wrapper= 21 choc plus 2 extra wrappers.


----------



## ellen hays

The horse becoming a horse from hades once fat and fit is something I never thought about. As long as Red was bottom of the pecking order and made to wait for food, he was very cooperative and docile. Once he was the one and only here, he turned into a brat that thru temper tantrums and always wanted his way. Excellent point. Maybe a real game changer. You all are terrific brain stormers. Thank you. Point well taken!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Taffy

That's right. Never even thought about the wrappers from the xtra choc. You're quick!


----------



## Blue

But the question was how many chocolates for $15, not how many chocolates for $15 and wrappers.

Forgive, I've been tricked so many times now I'm always leery.


----------



## Celeste

Who in the devil is going to give you anything for old candy wrappers?


----------



## Blue

I guess I stand by my answer of 15. I'll go crawl in my hole now.


----------



## tjtalon

...I just want the darned chocolate, give me the chocolate..


----------



## tjtalon

I logged out, still thinking of one response for Ellen, regarding her potential new horse & a cribbing question; hesitated to respond, as everyone else is so much more horse-knowledgeable...but couldn't help but recall a recent event: 

When Yo-Yo (off track TB) came to board, Janice had wondered if he cribbed, based on his chewing in the stall. I'd caught him in the act, w/the sucking/inhaling. Told her of it. She then showed me the difference of the muscles behind the last rib, between Yo-Yo and another horse (now, neither are underweight).

But I could clearly see the drawn-in muscle (thru long "exercise") behind his last rib section, in the comparison. Don't know if this will help Ellen (who most likely knows this anyway, along w/everyone else!) in eyeing the horse critically, but throwing it into the advice-mix, as my contribution.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> I logged out, still thinking of one response for Ellen, regarding her potential new horse & a cribbing question; hesitated to respond, as everyone else is so much more horse-knowledgeable...but couldn't help but recall a recent event:
> 
> When Yo-Yo (off track TB) came to board, Janice had wondered if he cribbed, based on his chewing in the stall. I'd caught him in the act, w/the sucking/inhaling. Told her of it. She then showed me the difference of the muscles behind the last rib, between Yo-Yo and another horse (now, neither are underweight).
> 
> But I could clearly see the drawn-in muscle (thru long "exercise") behind his last rib section, in the comparison. Don't know if this will help Ellen (who most likely knows this anyway, along w/everyone else!) in eyeing the horse critically, but throwing it into the advice-mix, as my contribution.


TJ, I didn't know that! That's interesting. So it's just behind the last rib and will be drawn in? Like if the horse was inhaling? I'm having trouble picturing it.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, I didn't know that! That's interesting. So it's just behind the last rib and will be drawn in? Like if the horse was inhaling? I'm having trouble picturing it.


Exactly, as how Janice described it; as when they inhale/suck, very deeply (as in cribbing), the muscles on both sides behind the corresponding ribs contract, & w/constant use, there will be a indentation. It was hard for me to see, at first, but once I saw it, there it was. I think it must be hard to see anyway, at first. Janice first thought that maybe Yo-Yo was just chewing the rails in his stall, as she hadn't caught him in the act. Once I described what I saw (sucking/chewing, deep rasping inhalation) she knew for sure, so then investigated his muscle structure at those points. It was subtle, but in comparison w/another horse, I could see it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'll throw this out there, Ellen.

There is a difference between the wind suckers and the cribbers I have noticed.

I have a quarter horse that will occasionally crib, to me this means chewing on wood.
This is usually pine and never pressure treated lumbers.

The windsuckers I have seen usually place top teeth on a board and suck wind.
Some sort of strange ritual on inhale/exhale.

I have also seen some that are so aggressive they have worn there teeth to near the gum line.

In my opinion I would start @ $300 and not exceed $500.
If you can get any tack it's a bonus.

I have also known people that try to put a quick 100 to 200 lbs on a horse.
Done too quickly with no exercise to back it up, can equal hotter horse.
I would offer a quality hay 24/7 and begin moderate work.
Careful though some hay like Teff can have high protein.
If graining 10% protein 6% fat, higher protein will wind'em up.

I had to go back and look at the pic.
I can't see his hips at all, just a bit ribby.
That should be a quick turn around to get a little weight on him.
A couple 20 minute rides a week won't hurt him either.
I would feed and condition simultaneously, he is not emaciated.
If a vet check goes well he's a $500 horse, or at least I would pay that.
If you get him I'd run a weight tape around him weekly and keep a record.
Weight tapes not so accurate but give you a baseline to make comparison.

Sorry for the novel but I like him.












That angry pic of me was a result of trying to stay warm all weekend. 


*Blue* that was an awesome turn around on that mare!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- Having a vet check is a very good idea. Just be ready to walk away if the vet finds anything serious. Let the guy ride him, then you ride him, AND ONLY THEN do you offer him $300. If he counters, you should counter up to $500 but ask for the tack. Women are historically bad at negotiating! Just remember that you don't know this guy and don't think for an instant that you will offend him with a low offer(even if he acts offended). Keep in mind how offended you are that he would maintain this horse in such a condition. 

BTW-My first horse was a serious cribber. He had huge neck muscles from it. He definitely did not skip eating to crib, but he occasionally would get a mouth full of grain and then crib , letting it fall out of his mouth. He was never in danger of looking ribby!!! We were very fortunate in that he never had any serious illnesses from the cribbing.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I'll throw this out there, Ellen.
> 
> There is a difference between the wind suckers and the cribbers I have noticed.
> 
> I have a quarter horse that will occasionally crib, to me this means chewing on wood.
> This is usually pine and never pressure treated lumbers.
> 
> The windsuckers I have seen usually place top teeth on a board and suck wind.
> Some sort of strange ritual on inhale/exhale.
> 
> I have also seen some that are so aggressive they have worn there teeth to near the gum line.
> 
> In my opinion I would start @ $300 and not exceed $500.
> If you can get any tack it's a bonus.
> 
> I have also known people that try to put a quick 100 to 200 lbs on a horse.
> Done too quickly with no exercise to back it up, can equal hotter horse.
> I would offer a quality hay 24/7 and begin moderate work.
> Careful though some hay like Teff can have high protein.
> If graining 10% protein 6% fat, higher protein will wind'em up.
> 
> I had to go back and look at the pic.
> I can't see his hips at all, just a bit ribby.
> That should be a quick turn around to get a little weight on him.
> A couple 20 minute rides a week won't hurt him either.
> I would feed and condition simultaneously, he is not emaciated.
> If a vet check goes well he's a $500 horse, or at least I would pay that.
> If you get him I'd run a weight tape around him weekly and keep a record.
> Weight tapes not so accurate but give you a baseline to make comparison.
> 
> Sorry for the novel but I like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That angry pic of me was a result of trying to stay warm all weekend.
> 
> 
> *Blue* that was an awesome turn around on that mare!


Glad I saw this, before turning in for the nite (up early tomorrow): MR, "windsucker" exactly describes Yo-Yo (different semantics in different regions? Here, cribber is a "windsucker". Yo-Yo's got it, big time). Strange ritual indeed, & he's addicted to it. BTW...I like that little horse, too, in Ellen's picture. I sure hope he's her "one".


----------



## corgi

Someone posted this on my fb page and I thought it would be appropriate to share.


----------



## Blue

Thanks everyone, about Sugar.

Ellen, I like that horse too. I just want you to be careful. Refresh my memory as I'm too lazy to go back and read all those pages. What is his breeding? Did you say SSH? I don't recall that they are prone to that many health problems. I bought a horse that was a weaver once. He was just bored. Once I got him working and rehomed him to a nice couple, he was fine. Need to look at the BIG picture.

When is your vet doing a check?

BTW. Mare is still on her feet and eating small amounts every hour. She'll probably drop a few pounds over the next few days, but I need to get her really cleaned out. Cross fingers! So far, so good. I'll go out and give her a bit more in about an hour. I have to work tomorrow but will be getting timothy on Thursday. If she's still good to go by then, I'll start the switch. If it's nothing more than switching feed a pretty cheap fix I say.

Ellen, keep us posted on how it goes. Seriously, I would only call him lean, not too thin. Nice the way he looks at the camera and not pawing. (trying not to get too excited for you) Stick to your price and get the tack to go with him.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> A store is selling Chocolate for $1
> You can exchange 3 wrappers for 1 chocolate
> If you have $15, how many chocolates can you get?


Does the chocolate one is purchasing HAVE a wrapper? Is the price $1 per chocolate?

This is why I always hated word problems in math.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> I have a quarter horse that will occasionally crib, to me this means chewing on wood.
> 
> The windsuckers I have seen usually place top teeth on a board and suck wind. Some sort of strange ritual on inhale/exhale.


I always find it fascinating how the same terms can mean different things to people, depending on where/who they learned it from!

I was taught that 'cribbers' are the ones biting things and then gulping air and that 'windsuckers' just gulped in the air without putting their teeth on anything. Critters that actually chewed, causing damage to the structure, are 'wood chewers.' Too funny!


But semantics aside, I think MR is right on with how to handle the situation with that horse. I too find him an appealing looking guy who simply needs some groceries and some muscling. But he is NOT a $1000 horse.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> No Stanley
> 
> You know you are one of my favorites here. You are the one that makes me laff when life seems too real. I was just trying to jest at Rick at your expense and didn't mean any harm. What would I do without your stories of Buggs looking over your shoulder when you are in his area working. I am sorry if I stepped on toes at your expense:-( I walked into a heartbreaking situation yesterday and I guess I was in a state of denial of the situation when I got on line. The take off on Stanology was a way of dealing with things at hand. Forgive my blunder. I am still trying to rationalize about what I saw yesterday and seek a solution. The horse I am considering is in a serious state. The guy is asking $1000 for him. He is thin and I am concerned for his welfare this winter. I thought about selling several pieces of jewelry that are pretty sentimental and taking a loss to help the horse. Yesterday really set my opinion of human nature at an all time low. I just wonder if I didn't wander onto this little horse for a reason and really feel compelled to do something. So like I said, I think I was in a state of denial and other emotions when I posted here. Just wanted you to understand


Ellen Don't you ever think that at any time have you caused me any concern. You have never ever in any comment you have made insulted me or hurt my feelings. I know you are responding to what you read and in a light hearted way. My comments often get me a come back or roasting. 

We love you girl so say it as you see it. And if that horse really takes your fancy take it home for a while. Keep in mind while its down in weight it will also be down in energy, so if you fatten it up you also give it a new lease on life and energy. Then you will find out where its head is.

Bugs is full of spring grass. Sugar and attitude and being a little pushy.


----------



## Stan

Its hump day and I wont remind you what it means in New Zealand but wish you all a happy hump day knowing its a down hill slide for here on.

Rick I too was a heavy smoker 2 packs plus a day. Its been about 15 of so years for me now. Its a great feeling to be addiction free.

Got a letter from the hospital today. I have an appointment on the tread mill 14 Nov. They want to see how the heart is performing and I have just booked a hunt for Feb. The hearts still pumping, its the rest of me that's sagging, its the age every thing points south. **** has dropped, no longer looks great in blue jeans, stomach hangs over the belt and I now have man boobs, and they also point south. I'm depressed now.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

ok, here is the answer to the word question.

$15 = 15 chocolates
15 wrappers/3 = 5

15 +5 =20

5 more wrappers
use 3 of those wrappers to get another chocolate leaving 2 spare
20 +1 = 21
1 more chocolate means 1 more wrapper to add to the spare 2 above

21 +1 = 22


The answer is 22



Trusty is a wind suck(Cribber is still his definition in this area) and hangs his upper teeth on whatever he can use to pull his head and suck on. He does not chew wood. I keep a collar on him and it has stopped 99% of him doing it, but let him get out of it for 2 minutes and he will hook the closest thing to him while you are untacking him.


----------



## Blue

Now let me ask. If a horse is a cribber, or wind sucker as you say, isn't that a sort of nervous habit? And if you that that away from them do you have to replace it with something else they can do?

I ask because up the road from me is a man that lives on many acres and breeds horses. I think he sells a few but mostly they are for his enjoyment. Anyway, driving by you can see his small herd out there and many, many of them have cribbing collars on. Is the tendency genetic?


----------



## Roadyy

My Experience is that it comes from becoming bored in small confinements. They tend to fall into 3 categories when they can't handle the confinement. Cribbing, weaving and circling. 
I have seen a few horses that can't walk straight due to walking so many circles in the same direction in a 10x10 stall and were only let out a couple of hours a day to graze. The rest of the time they were cooped up in the stall.

The weavers will get so accustomed to it that they will do it out in the pasture while grazing.


The cribbers will turn into beavers in the pasture with any tree around. That is the wood chewers of the cribbing habit.


----------



## Blue

That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Roadyy said:


> ok, here is the answer to the word question.
> 
> $15 = 15 chocolates
> 15 wrappers/3 = 5
> 
> 15 +5 =20
> 
> 5 more wrappers
> use 3 of those wrappers to get another chocolate leaving 2 spare
> 20 +1 = 21
> 1 more chocolate means 1 more wrapper to add to the spare 2 above
> 
> 21 +1 = 22
> 
> 
> The answer is 22


So close, if I had gone one more step!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

You know what, whether the horse is in my future or not, there is one thing I know. I love you guys. You are my family. I could not ask for a better one either. You have been so helpful, honest and caring for me through this decision and other times as well. Having God and you all, I will never be alone. Thank you so much I am still amazed that this bond has formed over the internet with no formal introductions in person. Amazing 

Thanks Stan. I was hoping you were just picking at me, but I wasn't sure. I still laugh when I think about you waving a stick at Buggs that time he was cavorting about in a threatening manner. I always have a light moment I can tap into when things get too serious for me. 

MR The picture is alittle deceiving. Just looking at him from a sideways pose leaves some dimensional details out. When I saw him in person, my concern for him making it thru the winter increased. His top line is very boney and his hips are too. The picture didn't reveal that. Pretty much, he is an animated skeleton. I talked to the lady later yesterday and she said that he came to them that way. She also said that the people they got him from had his teeth floated just before ownership changed. That may indicate that he was having trouble eating. The other horse I saw there was in much better shape, so I might have jumped to conclusions of them being the culprits. Also, the guy told me that he had the horse for a matter of months. Improvement in his weight will be slow, so there is no way the horse could have gained enough weight after they acquired him to make a difference. Regardless, I am worried about him going thru the winter. Thank you for the instructions on rehabbing him if I get him. That will be helpful. 

Rick The word problem revealed that I just don't break situations down far enough. Lacked 2 steps in the solution. That was interesting and told me a lot about myself. I will try to be more thorough when examining things in the future. Great mental exercise! The reasoning for word problems and algebra 
in school always puzzled me. Keeping the brain sharp is as important as keeping the body in shape. I guess the motive behind all that math was to hone them little minds and create reasoning abilities. Makes me regret not tapping into it more energetically when I had the opportunity.

Will let yall know if the horse thing makes it past a lower price or not. We will see. I just want to thank everyone for their input. You have been extremely helpful. You gave me a lot to think about that I would probably would have never considered. That will surely help me make a better decision. Your help was invaluable.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I am glad your mare is stabilized and hope she improves.

Corgi I love the picture. It says it all. I also get that look when my hens see me and come running like I am something special. That's why I love my girls.

See ya


----------



## Roadyy

I find these problems reminding me not to forget the little things in doing something. If you forget little steps then you can easily make the wrong decision or not have the right outcome.

It would be like not carrying the 1 in math.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> driving by you can see his small herd out there and many, many of them have cribbing collars on. Is the tendency genetic?


This is actually something that I have heard people debate over at great length.

Personally, I think it is genetic in that some horses are "higher-strung" than others, which could lead them to develop such a habit out of frustration (for the reasons Rick gave) and that temperament can indeed be genetic.

Will _only_ frustrated horses crib/windsuck? That is another giant can of worms. 

Personally, my fairly limited experience with them comes from a racehorse breeding farm I worked on. We had 2 mares who cribbed: one who would do it given any opportunity she had if the collar was off, the other who only did it if stalled (and therefore was only collared when in a stall). Personality-wise, the constant cribber was an anxious mare, one who would spook at leaves falling or nothing at all. The other mare was generally a mellow girl, seemingly comfortable and generally non-reactive.

All of the first mare's offspring wound up being cribbers. Some started early, as young as yearlings, despite living in a group of peers in pasture with forage of some sort 24/7. Others didn't start the habit until starting training (thus being stressed?). Most of those offspring behaved very much like mom: nervous, reactive. A good example of the old adage that "crazy breeds true."

Only one of the second mare's offspring cribbed (at least as long as I knew them). The personalities of those offspring were more varied, with some being very mellow like mom to others being more reactive. Ironically, the cribber was one of the mellow ones. He was also one that was never even put into race training. Go figure!


----------



## ellen hays

I just wanted to comment on the cribbing/air sucking. These poor animals are victims of circumstances and a byproduct of human interference in their natural environment. I admire people who find solutions for these animals rather than discard them. I am guilty of the latter. I will try to be more compassionate in the future when dealing with an equine that has this problem. I have only owned one with this problem. The horse was dangerous and I could not ride it. But, as my understanding of this problem has evolved I have a much different attitude toward horses with this problem. I am just grateful that devices have been developed like the collar Rick mentioned to help animals. I guess the more we know about things, the better our understanding and solutions are.:thumbsup:

PH13 I didn't realize it could develop in unconfined horses. Something to add to my understanding of these horses.


----------



## Roadyy

I too have seen it in situations like PH mentioned, but most were found to have learned the habit by watching mom crib and began the cycle. I have also seen horses that never cribbed be put in with horses that do and pick up the trait especially if it is the lead horse that cribs. 

I do not like the collar as it has a metal plate that sticks into the neck at the throat which presses when they try to draw their head down towards the chest. Having to leave it on long periods of time also causes rub sores where the collar is.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Blue: adorable pic of Pete. Sugar is a lovely mare, I hope she continues to recover for you.

Ellen: hope all works out in what you decide on the horse. His coloring hides alot in the pic; but, my eyes aren't that great anymore.

OK I am going to dare to ask;
Stan, what do you mean by hump day being different in NZ? (If it is naughty you don't need to go into it)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

It is naughty... like most things about Stan. We like him this way too.

Horse shelter has been started today. I've let the horses out even with the guys working in their paddock. The horses started chewing on the wood stacked in the trailer, than sampled the seat of the ATV. :evil: I chased them into the pasture: go get green grass while it lasts!


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> I have also known people that try to put a quick 100 to 200 lbs on a horse.
> Done too quickly with no exercise to back it up, can equal hotter horse.
> I would offer a quality hay 24/7 and begin moderate work.
> *Careful though some hay like Teff can have high protein*.
> If graining 10% protein 6% fat, higher protein will wind'em up.
> Sorry for the novel but I like him.
> 
> *MR* Don't be sorry, I appreciate the advice. I am probably showing my lack of knowledge re hay. So I can avoid it if necessary, then what kind of hay is Teff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back and look at Blues horse Sugars before picture, you can see each vertebrae along with the hip bones at the angle the picture was taken. That is very close to the condition of this horse. Page 2154


----------



## Blue

Phantom that is an excellent explanation. Thank you.

I guess that word problem shows that I take the questions too literally. On the other hand I've been told I'd be great on a witness stand as I only answer the question asked. Perhaps Stan could use my services in exchange for painting my house! Which I STILL haven't gotten to because I've been dealing with this mare colicking.

Came home from work to find her down again. Called vet as I was headed outside to give her a banamine and try to get her up. At this point he says if she's not thrashing around trying to roll, leave her be. So I did and in about 1/2 hour she was up again on her own. Still not well, but up. Her eyes look so sad it just breaks my heart.

The oiling obviously didn't do the trick so we're going to try medicating for ulcers. Can't hurt so I'll try. He said to give that at least a week before determining if that's it.

Sorry to be such a downer guys. I've never had so much trouble with one horses health.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> I too have seen it in situations like PH mentioned, but most were found to have learned the habit by watching mom crib and began the cycle. I have also seen horses that never cribbed be put in with horses that do and pick up the trait especially if it is the lead horse that cribs.
> 
> I do not like the collar as it has a metal plate that sticks into the neck at the throat which presses when they try to draw their head down towards the chest. Having to leave it on long periods of time also causes rub sores where the collar is.


That's what I though too, but never been directly involved in the use of one so wasn't sure.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, IF you get this horse, I like the idea of slowly increasing his feed and exercise at approximately the same ratio. You don't want to gain fat, you want to gain body condition. Still like his face.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I am so sorry your mare is not ok. I don't know if you have oak trees where you are. Last year Red had a case of colic from eating green acorns. I gave him a shot of Bantamine. I was told by the vet that the Bantamine could irritate the gut and cause inflammation. I wish I could remember what he gave to Red, but I believe it worked to coat the gut. Red came out of it fine.

I hope she gets better. I know this is not only hard on her, but you as well.

Thanx for the advice. I like his face too.


----------



## Blue

Thanks Ellen, we're worried about ulcers and that would be easy enough to remedy. I'm just worried that this may not work. I can't afford to take her to Phoenix for a full gut xray and ultra sound. Even if I could, if they found something I couldn't afford the surgery to remedy it. I hope this works, but have to be honest with myself. I don't have a good feeling. I just think it's important to try.

I'm sad.:-( Headed to the doc's office now to pick up meds.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

God bless you and Sugar. Keep your chin up. Maybe it will be ulcers and a remedy is possible Will be hoping for you.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Someone posted this on my fb page and I thought it would be appropriate to share.


I love this picture! Have seen it twice now n FB (was going to send it to you but you already had it!) Fingers crossed, Ladona


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, I sure hope your horse gets ok..what an ordeal, for both of you.

I'm glad I introduced the cribbing/windsucking thing. Have learned a great deal w/the ensuing conversation.

Ellen, much luck w/the little guy, looking forward to hearing more of the progress w/him.

Every day previous to last Monday was sunny, & every day since...beautiful fall weather (like today would've been perfect for a lesson, sunny w/a bit of a chilly wind. Forecast so far for this coming Monday is a drop in temps & cloudy....

Fingers crossed, no rain nor sleet nor snow...


----------



## InStable

Wow! This thread keeps going and going and going... LOL 

So, I have a question for y'all. How do you manage your twinges in the hinges in the saddle? Are there any secret liniments out there that help? 

I am working on dressage. The day after......OH.......MY......GOSH!!!! :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- I'm thinking good thoughts for your mare.

Ellen- Thinking about you too! He looks sweet.

In Stable (I love that name!) Vitamin I (ibuprofen) is your friend! I also do well with a long hot shower after I ride. Sometimes just a walk helps sort me out. I get stiff and sore for all sorts of reasons. :-|

I stopped in to see Rosie tonight. When I went into her paddock, she came right up to me and nickered. I think it was her way of saying "Just do it already!" :lol: I guess all that is left to do is sort out which days I feed and get the low down on who gets what. 
Pictures to come!!!


----------



## Blue

Hello InStable! I don't know about any magic liniments, but I know a good glass of wine helps :thumbsup:


----------



## InStable

Have tried wine, motrin, a chiropractor... LOL Biofreeze roll on is the bomb.com.

I was just hoping one of us ol' geezers had the miracle cure though.


----------



## Celeste

I wish some of the old geezers would come up with a cure for what ails us. I am thinking that my aches and pains are somewhat related to a syndrome called DGO.

Done Got Old.................................


----------



## InStable

Celeste said:


> I wish some of the old geezers would come up with a cure for what ails us. I am thinking that my aches and pains are somewhat related to a syndrome called DGO.
> 
> Done Got Old.................................


Me too hon....me too!!!!! And it happened so very quickly! What is with that??!?! :shock:


----------



## InStable

Okay, so now I need an antacid for the flippin' glass of wine. REALLY!?!?!?! **sigh**


----------



## Maryland Rider

InStable said:


> So, I have a question for y'all. How do you manage your twinges in the hinges in the saddle? Are there any secret liniments out there that help?
> 
> I am working on dressage. The day after......OH.......MY......GOSH!!!! :lol:


Two remedies required here.
#1 Corn products: Jack, Jim, Crown. Ingested, these are not applied topically.
#2 Go gaited it will be smoother. Ditch the fences, cones, numbers and such.

Welcome Unstable!


----------



## Stan

*turning over a new leaf*

Its Thursday night and I survived hump day but you all are still getting there. one day to go then then weekend SWMBO is going to Auckland for the weekend. I took her to dinner tonight. Thought it might get me some brownie points. She has fallen asleep in the recliner that puts that idea to sleep. However:twisted:

I'm turning over a new leaf. But before I do I have to address hump day. Like a million other sayings being bandied around the world. Hump day to the Americans means the middle of the week where to us in NZ it means something else. When I first herd the American version I went to work and announced its hump day. I'm the only male in the office with 9 females.

Another saying in NZ amongst the older set is on a Thursday afternoon its lolly night. That has reference to payday at work, and home.:lol:

Now for turning over a new leaf I thought I would mention this as a starter. The world is round and I live on the bottom or down under as it is referred to. And the rest of you on the top. So why don't I fall off and just drift away. Gravity no it can not be because if I am on the bottom and gravity is pulling me feet first to the earth and doing the same for a mega ton building. Now is it not reasonable, to assume the power of gravity required to hold the building on to the bottom of the earth and stop it from drifting away, would be so strong it would pull me flat and into the dirt doing the same for the rest of you on the top. Gravity, No. The earth is flat.
Any one heard from Nickers lately

SWMBO has moved got to go.:shock::twisted::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Just incase you didn't know, Stan. Hump day has that naughty affiliation attached to it here in the states as well. All though openly it is referred to as the middle of the week and being all down hill from there, it still has the thoughts of sexual activities hanging around in the bedroom swin....err... the back of the mind.


Blue, sorry Sugar is still having issues and the painting hasn't been done. I hope things get straightened out soon for you and Sugar.

Tj, hopefully the weather will be permitting on Monday. 


I have set plans for DW, DD and I to go for a horseback ride Saturday morning. I have ridden with DD and I have ridden with DW, but have yet to get both of them out with me at the same time. Hope this can start a trend to come often.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good. Ole Geezers like me do as MR suggested. Ride a gaited horse. When I started riding them, I found that my ole geezer joints really didn't react as badly. After each ride I even had residual energy. Don't get me wrong, I love all equines, but just had to adjust accordingly. We are not all young whipper snappers like Stan in NZ. 

Rick I hope you all riding together is a trend for the future too. It is so good to see families enjoying life together from the back of an equine.

HP You better listen to Rosie!!:wink:

TJ Hope the weather goes your way for HorseMonday.

I talked to my vet yesterday p.m.. Told him the situation and asked him what he thought. He only does equine. He gave me a feeding plan and advised me on care for a starved horse. I wasn't sure if I bought the horse if I could feed coastal hay. He said I could but increase the amount gradually. So, if I decide to buy him I am ready there with the hay. He said a senior feed would be good to ease him into with a handful of rice bran.

I got the guy to reduce the price by half. He has one saddle. I don't know what the bridle looks like. I do know that he's been riding the horse with a Tomthumb bit. I decided that my Tucker saddle would be the best candidate over the two saddles because the GenII not only has wonderful padding for me, but I chose the saddle because of the gel padding for the horses back as well. The vet said that his back would be vulnerable because his spine has no padding. I also have an excellent saddle pad. I am using Red's old fieldtrial bridle I bought. His tack just isn't anything I want. I don't use a western saddle anyway (but have a Circle Y western saddle) because of the fenders torqueing my knees. I like the English leathers much better. We are going to get together Saturday early so I can do the vet check and the owner will be home to ride him first. The vet suggested not to ride him because of his back, but with my tack and pad I think it will be ok. The current owner has been riding him at times for 2 or 3 miles. I would not ride him for that length of time, but I don't want to fall into the same mistake with him I did with Red. Just enough around the driveway to keep us insynch. I still am not on go yet, because he has got to be oked by the vet, have not seen him ridden, and trailer loaded. We will see. 

Stan We may need to send a posse out after NM.

Well, hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Isabella was one of those very calm undernourished horses. As soon as she started getting proper groceries, she began asserting her opinion! LOLOL
> 
> I had to get help to build some confidence with my girl. She had my number and she knew it and exploited it!
> 
> It all ended up alright in the end. I prefer the spunky Isabella and was lucky her evil side consists of nothing more than making her way back to the hitching post no matter where I want to go. It could have been a lot worse..she could have ended up being a bucker or bolter!


Ladona

What did you do to get your confidence with Isabella where you and she are today. ?


----------



## Blue

Ellen, it sounds like you have a good plan. I hope all goes well. Try to get pictures!

Mare went down for a few hours last night, but came up out of it on her own. Still extremely light feeding and started "ulcer treatment" last night. She'll probably lose a few pounds, but I can get that back if I can just get her feeling better for more than 12 hours at a time. She's up this morning, so cross your fingers we're on the right track. I've been up so many nights checking her, I slept 'til after 7 this morning! Ugh! I was supposed to leave here by 7. Guess I'm late.

Stan, Roadyy you two behave or you're going to scare away our newcomers. On the other hand you'd probably be appalled if you knew how often we women think about "hump day":twisted::thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Ellen, it sounds like you have a good plan. I hope all goes well. Try to get pictures!
> 
> Mare went down for a few hours last night, but came up out of it on her own. Still extremely light feeding and started "ulcer treatment" last night. She'll probably lose a few pounds, but I can get that back if I can just get her feeling better for more than 12 hours at a time. She's up this morning, so cross your fingers we're on the right track. I've been up so many nights checking her, I slept 'til after 7 this morning! Ugh! I was supposed to leave here by 7. Guess I'm late.
> 
> Stan, Roadyy you two behave or you're going to scare away our newcomers. On the other hand you'd probably be appeased if you knew how often we women think about "hump day":twisted::thumbsup:



FIFY..:twisted:



Welcome UnStable and hope you enjoy us as much as we would like to enjoy you.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy as tired as I am I can always count on this family to make me laugh.:lol:

Have a good day all.:wave:


----------



## corgi

Ellen, I took "confidence building" lessons with a trainer. She worked with me and Isabella for 5 weeks. I was so scared of Isabella that the moment she would refuse to do something or refused a command, I got off of her. Boy, she took that and used it to her advantage.

When I bought Isabella, I was nursing broken ribs from a "free" horse that someone gave me for a trial period. He was a sweet gelding but the first time I made him walk on when he wanted to stop and eat grass, he threw me. Hence, my confidence issues with Isabella. When I test rode her...twice...I was on Vicodin for my ribs. Stoned out of my mind and as relaxed as can be. :? She was an angel.

When I brought her home, it was a combination of her finally feeling well, putting on weight, and my nervousness. It was a perfect storm. I figured I was either going to have to find a Vicodin dealer :twisted: or get some help to build my confidence.

I chose a trainer at the farm that had a rep as being "tough" and that was what I needed. I needed someone to tell me to "cowgirl up" and how to deal with Isabella's refusals. It took 5 weeks of lessons and then just hours and hours of riding her to get to the point where we are now. Almost 3 years later I can hop on her bareback and trust that she won't dump me. I say that we have come a long way...but she has probably always been the same, it is how I react to her that changed. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey all!:wave: Still here!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Luvs Horses

LOL @Roady

Still rootin for Sugar to get better for Blue.

Ellen: hope all goes well on the vet check this weekend.

We finally got some rain this week so everything is soggy. Poor goats hate it; but the geese are having a blast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

InStable said:


> How do you manage your twinges in the hinges in the saddle? Are there any secret liniments out there that help?


Welcome!

I can tell you some of the things I do during and after rides (I ride endurance) to try to limit how crippled I am afterwards:

Magnesium. As silly as it sounds, I think this alone has helped with my recovery after a ride more than anything. I start pre-loading the day before the ride and take it twice on ride day (this is doubling the recommended amount) and then take it the morning after and the following day (I am often the most sore 2 days later). I get it from my local big box store and it's even pretty cheap!

Acetaminophen (aka, tynenol) is now my NSAID of choice. There were a couple studies done on human ultra marathoners and tri-athletes who used different nsaids during recovery. Amazingly, they found that ibuprofen actually delayed the muscle healing process! I was skeptical as that was always my NSAID of choice (and still is for headaches), but I made the switch.. I did find I was having to take it less frequently and for less length of time. Maybe psychosomatic, but works for me! :wink: Depending on the length of the ride, I may start taking this before the ride is even over. Def take it post ride and then again before bed. [Make sure you are well-hydrated though or NSAIDS can cause a host of problems with your kidneys.]

Chocolate milk. Yes, really! Its one of the best things ever for recovery (assuming you aren't lactose intolerant I guess :lol. A friend who does ultramarathons turned me on to the idea and pointed me at the research (same friend gave me the info on NSAIDs). Depending on the length of the ride, I will sometimes indulge during the ride (twist my arm) and always after. Often the next morning too, just to be sure. :wink:

Sore No More, which is a topical arnica product. It smells a bit funny, but does wonderful things.

Hydration in general is really important to help your body recover from work. Try to drink a LOT (of _water_, ya bunch of alkies :lol after the ride and the following day.


----------



## Roadyy

Took this picture the other day and forgot to share it.

We thought out chickens were having health issues as we just weren't getting the eggs we thought we should from four laying hens. I happen to look in the nesting box from inside the coop instead of from the outside where the retrieving doors are. I found a multitude of eggs in the corner between the first nest box and the front wall where you can't see or reach from the outside door. Daughter is going with me this evening to climb in and collect them and try to block that small cubby hole from them.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, Who knew! That's funny

Phantom, chocolate milk? Do tell. How does that work? I only use Ibuprofen for the headaches I get (too often as I get older) from spurring in my neck from an old injury. End of day, spurring rubs, causing inflammation, pressing nerve, spasming muscle, causing blinding headache. Premedicate with Ib and viola! If one comes on, it's usually mild.

I'm interested in your choco milk though!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Phantom, chocolate milk? Do tell. How does that work?


I wish I had thought to save the links to the studies.

But the gist was something about the protein to carb ratio in chocolate milk (not plain milk, gotta have the chocolate) was the perfect thing to provide the right amino acids and energy to the body to help rebuild the damaged muscle fibers. Those nutrients are also in a very easily digestible form, so can be absorbed rapidly. Makes sense if you think about what milk was meant for naturally: helping young animals grow. Repairing damaged muscle fibers is really just growing them. I can't remember specifically what it was in the chocolate that was so wonderful, but the taste is enough for me. 

A combination of dairy and carbs in general is often a staple of ultra-athletes. That friend (who is crazy enough to run 50 miles on his own feet!!) says he eats cold cheese pizza at certain points during his runs. Apparently the cheese is a slower-release version of the nutrients in milk. Unfortunately, I often have a funny stomach when riding, so haven't been able to test that idea yet. DH loves it though!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick: what sneaky hens!! Are those eggs still edible, having been there for a while? Guess we know what you are having for dinner if so. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I'm not sure about egg edibility. I will leave answering that up to Aunt Ellen.


Pork skins would be good too for that since they are loaded with protein and IIRC low in carbs.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I'm not sure about egg edibility. I will leave answering that up to Aunt Ellen.
> .


Rick

As much as I hate to throw food away, if you suspect they have been there over 24 hours and the outside temperature has been warm, I would probably throw them away or scramble for the dog if you have one. That's just me. In my opinion, it's better to be safe than sorry:thumbsup: Them girls, once the escape route has been blocked, will replenish your egg supply. I have had to close the role up doors on my barn because my girls have taken to laying their eggs in the hay. The eggs I discovered were outdated so I threw them away. Don't let the hens have them once they are broken because it can start them to breaking and eating eggs on their own. Them hens are tricky.:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Speaking of chickens. I went out to see if they had roosted yet. Well, forget it. They saw me and I had a thundering herd of poultry coming right at me. Had to think quick. Took a few steps back and grabbed my trusty feed bucket. I ducked into the garage and scooped up some laying mash and scratch grain. Without further adue, I grabbed some mealy worms and chickens grain treats. It was just in the nick of time and thankfully was enough to appease the herd of hens. Whew!!:shock: Scare me:shock:

They are so funny. They act so serious about getting over there quick. They don't care over to where, just get there quick. 

Well, the arctic vortex is going into over drive already. I was looking at the forecast for next week, and if I'm not mistaken, we're talking one night in the teens. Oh my goodness, too soon.

Well, I have plenty of propane and warm covers on my bed. I'll just get in bed and pull the covers up and snooze warmly. Of course, only after tucking all the critters in first. I hope the little horse works out. Sure will make me feel better to know he is out of the wind, had his hay, his feed and plenty of fresh water. I cringe to think of him being so thin and out in the cold. 

I have thought of another mountain I will have to conquer. My tires on my trailer are older than me. My brain has been in overdrive trying to figure on this. Will figure it out some how. The LORD always comes through and makes a way. 

Enough of my rambling. Yall have a good night and God bless.:wave:


----------



## Blue

Things will work out Ellen, I'm sure of it. 

On a light note, ssssshhhhh, don't say anything, the mare is still up. I'm feeding super light and give her ranitidine 3x day. a few more hours and it will be 24hrs since her last episode. ssssshhhhhh.

On a not so light note. Somebody just needs to put me out of my misery. I slept late so it was the crazy dashing around to do morning animal care and get in the shower. Had to get to Prescott and back by noon. I got out of the shower and came out to the kitchen (yes I was dressed) for more coffee and heard my sons dog playing with a toy. We have hard floors so everything makes noise. Didn't think anything of it and looked over the counter to find the dog playing with Pete! OMG! I started screaming and the dog dropped Pete and cowered. Felt kinda bad about that, but she knew it was wrong. She had knocked over his habitat and figured it was a toy I guess. He was pretty badly injured. Got him to my vets office this afternoon and with the magic of super glue, scotch tape and a bent paper clip (my idea) we got him mostly put back together. There are a few spots that will just have to heal as he grows. If he makes it through the night he has a good chance. I have to take him back in tomorrow for another antibiotic injection. I'm a wreck.

Today is our anniversary too. What did I get my husband? Another vet bill.


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up, again!

I've "liked", Instable, but haven't had the chance to welcome, so welcome! I alos like the "UnStable" moniker that has been ascribed..lol!

Ellen (& Rick) I do love the chicken stories/events. have always wanted to have chickens. Ellen, that's such good news on your little guy....pictures please!

As for after riding pain (forget who first posted the question); yes, chocolate milk (I just thought it calmed me/soothed me, didn't realize the actual benefits) & a long tub soak in good old-fashioned Epsom salts...followed by ibuprofen if really needed.

I actually, most times, have more (back) pain prior to riding (or mucking, for that matter) than after...it's the patrol car-sitting & the weight of the duty belt. Mucking works a lot of that out, & riding eliminates it for awhile...especially if I can get on Spirit, who is gaited (TWH). That rock'n'roll is great for my back. I do take ibuprofen before I leave for Janicess, whether riding or not. Don't like to take pills of any kind, but...I will 'till I figure out a way to not have to.

'Nite all..good luck w/thundering herds of poultry & incoming new horses (Ladona, how long again for a check for rightness w/Blue?)


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Things will work out Ellen, I'm sure of it.
> 
> On a light note, ssssshhhhh, don't say anything, the mare is still up. I'm feeding super light and give her ranitidine 3x day. a few more hours and it will be 24hrs since her last episode. ssssshhhhhh.
> 
> On a not so light note. Somebody just needs to put me out of my misery. I slept late so it was the crazy dashing around to do morning animal care and get in the shower. Had to get to Prescott and back by noon. I got out of the shower and came out to the kitchen (yes I was dressed) for more coffee and heard my sons dog playing with a toy. We have hard floors so everything makes noise. Didn't think anything of it and looked over the counter to find the dog playing with Pete! OMG! I started screaming and the dog dropped Pete and cowered. Felt kinda bad about that, but she knew it was wrong. She had knocked over his habitat and figured it was a toy I guess. He was pretty badly injured. Got him to my vets office this afternoon and with the magic of super glue, scotch tape and a bent paper clip (my idea) we got him mostly put back together. There are a few spots that will just have to heal as he grows. If he makes it through the night he has a good chance. I have to take him back in tomorrow for another antibiotic injection. I'm a wreck.
> 
> Today is our anniversary too. What did I get my husband? Another vet bill.


Holy Turtle!! Gotta find a new dog-safe habitat, I guess??:shock:Oh...darlin'...ummm..Happy Anniversary!!:lol:


----------



## Blue

Thanks TJ, I'm chuckling as I read your post. I better go start some dinner for my beloved.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Checked in before bed. I am so sorry about Pete. When it rains it pours. You have had your share. I really like turtles. I'll stop and get em out of the road when I can. I hope Pete makes it thru the nite.

Glad your mare has been pain free for a while. Hope it continues.

Happy anniversary. Have a good dinner. Maybe no more troubles for you for a while.

See ya:hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey NS

Just wanted to say hi before I log off. Good to see ya. Have a good nite


----------



## corgi

I have heard about chocolate milk before...can't remember where though.

Blue, I am so sorry to hear about Pete. Hopefully, he will recover fully.

Blue,the horse, has his vet check tomorrow at 2:00pm! I will let you all know what the vet says.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Not too much of anything new here- snow flurries on and off today, but more over the weekend, and looks like a lot coming next week... Loving it! Horses doing great, and thick coats growing thicker... pretty well @ their max now. 
The farrier was here the other day during a snowstorm (only got about 4 inches, but the 'storm' part was the 40 mph wind) He's a gem! Never late, and if he _thinks_ he'll be just 10 minutes late he always calls. Aside from that, he treats my mares as if they're his own. A good farrier (especially way out in the boonies) is one to hang on to and appreciate! 
Could only skim a few pages, but have to say,
Ellen, I think that little horse sounds wonderful, and I truly hope that works out! You have the hay/shelter and can-do spirit, and I wish you the best of luck!!

HP, did I see that you're leasing that mare at the barn you've grown so fond of? Congratulations! Very exciting!!

Eole, there's a lovely French gal of whom I mentioned your name- she speaks only a little English, and is so nice! She has 2 lovely horses, and is trying to improve her English as I'm trying to recall my French from High School.... You'll find her on the thread, "Correspondent"... Permission granted to laugh at my French! Not too bad without cheating, though 

DH has had a rough week doing the last of the fish research until spring in the freezing wind/snow/icy waters bobbing in high waves in a boat handling nets... I've been feeding him _good hot meals_ every night (which comes so early now!) In winter, there are 1000's of scales/spines/micro chips off of fish they must press and read/record the data of which they've collected this season. Reading fish scales is like the annual rings on a tree (except trout/salmon) only microscopic. Amazing how each fish has it's own record on each lake and biologists can piece together the health/environment/potential stocking needs...

_Anyway....._ wishing all good adventures, and hugs to your horses! Here's one taken the other morning.... Quiet feed after a snowy night. This is Sugar eating under her favorite tree, spreading her hay all over the place as usual haha (only 4 inches of snow so far, but the real deal is around the corner)








*** Blue, forgive me, but did I see your Sugar is ill? Prayers sent for her recovery!


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Hey NS
> 
> Just wanted to say hi before I log off. Good to see ya. Have a good nite


Sleep well, Auntie Ellen! Snuggle up under your quilt and sweat dreams of your new horse


----------



## Happy Place

I used to drink chocolate milk after long bike rides. It's a great recovery drink. I have no idea why I never thought about it after riding a horse!

No news here. It's cold and rainy. I have been subbing all week and the kids have been great. I do think that they gave me a little bug though. Having some chills and a sore throat tonight. I guess I better have some whiskey tea and honey before bed. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Happy, a hot toddy cures almost anything! 

Thanks all. Mare still on her feet and eating small amounts every 2 hours, Pete is hanging on. I think that little tort has attitude!


----------



## Celeste

I had a dog that crunched a little box turtle once. I super glued him back together. He did very well. I hope little Pete gets better like our little guy did.


----------



## Northernstar

Northernstar said:


> Sleep well, Auntie Ellen! Snuggle up under your quilt and sweat dreams of your new horse


Heading off for my own sweet dreams, and wishing you sweet as well, _certainly_ not 'sweat'


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Well, after reading about the recovery and healing properties of chocolate milk, I think I will get some. After doctoring two hens for vit e deficiency and seeing them fully recover, I have begun taking vitamin E daily. I also started taking a calcium supplement with D3 and Magnesium. Yes, I can tell a difference. On top of that, greentea extract or L Theanine is not only helping my anxiety, but after reading about it helping with memory and brain functioning, I think I can tell a difference in my memory. Jury is out on improvement of brain functioning. I discussed taking these suppliments with my Dr. and he said that the vit E has been making headway in stroke treatment. Magnesium is very good for the nervous system. I might become a super calm mental giant.:shock::shock::shock: My New Year's resolution is to start working out at the gym, so next year will see a whole new me.:wink::wink::wink: We'll see

I got up early and I guess it's obvious that I'm in a mood to communicate. I am going to price some trailer tires this a.m.. I have been needing to get some anyway. I would hate to be hauling a horse and have the tires on the trailer fall apart from dry rot. Not a good scenario.

Another gulp of coffee, and I off to feed the girls. I am still on the old time feeding them. They get real serious about their eating schedule. I love watching them eat, they really love the grain treats and mealy worms. It's like watching a kid at Christmas going around opening presents. 

Hope I will have a hoofed baby to take care of next week. That's another story we will watch unfold. Again, thanx for the feedback and advice. 

Hope turtles, horses, and other critters are well and happy. Yall have a good day and God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, your pup must a read my post about Pete. Since the dog was all over the shell maybe give the turtle a first name of Texas(hot sauce) lol Hope for a full recovery. Glad Sugar is still doing well. That is really good news.
Happy anniversary.

NS, beautiful pic and I beg you to keep the powder up there. Hope your DH has plenty of relaxing through the winter after all the corking on the water checking the fisheries.


I finished painting the last of the pieces for the wine bottle lanterns this morning before leaving for work. They'll be good and dry by the time I get home so I can put them together for the Friday Fest tonight with the youth group. I think we are going to list them for $15 a piece or 2 for $25. I will have pics this evening.

Tomorrow morning the ladies and I are heading out for a trail ride up at the Ecofina WMA trails I used to talk about all the time. I posted an inquiry about who was riding up there Saturday and found a few people to meet and ride out around 9am. It is projected to be 46* for a low tonight and high of around 65* with a 6mph breeze so it should be a beautiful day for riding. I'll have pics for you to enjoy.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Would love to see a picture of wine bottle lanterns. 

Hope yall have a good weekend and have some great riding.


----------



## Roadyy

This is the general look of them. We have green and clear bottles for ours.


----------



## Koolio

Last day of teaching... It is bitter sweet as I was starting too enjoy some of my students but I am ready for a change of direction in my career, so no regrets. I have the next week off to reorganize and learn to use the transit system to downtown and then start my new job on Nov 17. Looking forward to some horse time and some down time with my son.

Have a great Friday everyone! (And a great Saturday for Stan and Sue).


----------



## Eole

*Blue*, so glad Sugar is doing better. That was a scary colick, hope you figure a way to prevent it. Not so glad about the Pete. Only the shell is broken? Do they heal like bones when glued? No flesh wound? Now, you had enough trouble this week. Wishing you an uneventful week end!

Welcome *InStable*! (cute name) Adding to the others' advice on pain: saddle twist might be an issue, large twist is tough on hips. Also, stirrup length and position can make a huge difference on comfort: you may experiment with longer-shorter lenghts. 

*Roadyy*, those bottles are cool (who gets to empty them before making lanterns?)

*NS*, beautiful picture as always. Your DH's job is fascinating and so useful.
*Ellen*, I love your hen stories and knowledge.
*HP*: Rosie wants you! 
*NM*, where are you? Hope you are fine and just too busy to post.
*TJ*, how is life in your new home? And the cats? Hope Monday's weather is good for riding.
Koolio, enjoy your free time. Can you ride? When do you move Koolio to the other barn?

I rode yesterday morning, as I worked evening shift. I went around the lake and to the far end of our land. I wanted to check on trails and find land limits. Tomorrow, my forest engineer is walking the land with me; we are renewing our "10 years forest management plan". 
Pic of the marsh: water level dropped because of an abandoned beaver dam. It was a lake there 10 years ago.
Pic in our maple bush.


----------



## Roadyy

I bought the bottles already emptied. Much cheaper that way at $2 case of empty bottles. lol


I'll post pics of the finished product this evening.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi Eole, great pics! Little apartment is working out, just still not used to it yet. Cats have adjusted very well, they enjoy being able to see outside from ground level.

As for Monday's weather, looks iffy already, but will see...

Hope all have a very good day!


----------



## corgi

Less than 2 hours until the vet check. The nerves are starting to act up. Nervous that Blue will have issues that we are not willing to take on and also nervous that he will pass with flying colors and we will be taking on another responsibility. LOL
Yeah, you can't win with me sometimes.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Less than 2 hours until the vet check. The nerves are starting to act up. Nervous that Blue will have issues that we are not willing to take on and also nervous that he will pass with flying colors and we will be taking on another responsibility. LOL
> Yeah, you can't win with me sometimes.


Much, much luck Ladona


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Hope the vet check goes well. 

Rick Love the lanterns. 

TJ Hope the weather will allow HorseMonday.

Blue Hope Pete is doing good and Sugar is still out of pain.

Natalie Nice pictures. It's like taking ride with you.

Koolio Good luck on your new career.


----------



## Celeste

Two of the ladies that I work with came out to visit today. DH helped us build a fire in our fire ring and we roasted hotdogs and marshmallows. My daughter also joined us. We had a really nice visit.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Frost in the morning, I have to pass on the riding.
I believe camping commentaries may be over for the year.
Sunday might be a day ride, 44 projected in am, I can handle that, 52 or so by noon.

Tonight will be the second firing of the wood stove. :shock:
I miss the warmer weather.

Good Evening All.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some of the lanterns.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok. This has all change on the phone for the site. I don't like this at all.


----------



## Happy Place

What a nice day. We had early dismissal and I was home by 1:30! I had time to play with the dogs, visit Rosie (just for a quick snuggle) and into my deer blind. On the way, I had a HUGE 8 pt buck run across the road in front of me. I sat for about 1.5 hours with no action, then a small 6 point came out. Too far for my bow, but fun to watch none the less. I also saw 2 doe before the big ole 8pt made an appearance. He hung around til dark and ambled on his way. It was beautiful to see and very exciting! It did get a bit chilly though. I got home, lit a fire and tucked into a vat sized bowl of spaghetti and meatballs LOL. DH is still working. Poor guy has worked late every night this week.

I am excited to hear about Vet checks from Corgi and Ellen. I hope you both come home with new horses to love on!!!


----------



## corgi

Ok everyone...need some advice and I know I can expect honest, heartfelt advice from this group.

Blue was declared healthy and sound but vet has some concerns about his feet.

In his opinion, his feet have not been trimmed in 4-5 months. There are huge chunks out of them and he has thrush in all 4 feet. All have long toes and underrun heels. The right front has a contracted heel. All 4 feet are different shapes. He has the correct concavity but does have thin soles.

The good news is he doesn't think he has any signs of possibly developing navicular in the future. Saw no need for xrays. Thinks proper trimming hasn't been had for years and the fact that he is sound despite the horrid condition of his feet says something.

He called my farrier and my farrier contacted me a little while ago and said he thinks he will put shoes on him for the short term to back up the toes and dress him back in shape. I asked him if he felt the feet should be a dealbreaker and he said "no, sounds like a little work but not a dealbreaker. Shoes would be temporary". (That was our texting conversation)

He also needs his teeth floated. Vet confirmed his age at 10. Everything else checked out great. We will need to keep a full nose flymask on him and sunscreen due to his baldface. He has 2 blue eyes but one is surrounded with dark pigment and one has pink pigment. That eye is very suseptible to sun damage.

The seller is out of town so she arranged for her parents to be there. I was waiting for them and the vet. He was in the back of his field, eating out of the hay feeder and when I called his name, he came up to the gate.

He is a total love bug. Vet wrote on the form that he is lazy because he couldn't get him to hold a trot on the lunge line. I don't think he has ever been lunged. There are some definite holes in his training but Doc admitted he didn't think we would find a more laid back horse. Laid back is good. But we need him to move too! We had him moving under saddle. I don't think he has ever had anyone do groundwork with him. There are enough training issues to keep Jeff busy and give him something to work on, but without dangerous behaviors.

So....

Looks like we will go and pick him up on the 16th and the owner will follow us to our barn. Jeff will ride him on the trails and in the arena and if he behaves and moves out the way we want, we will probably buy him.

Are we crazy?

And how much should we ask to knock off the price due to the needed teeth floating and corrective shoeing?


----------



## Blue

Yay! Ya know, he may have been lazy on the line because his feet are all messed up. when my feet hurt I don't dance around the house either.

How much to knock off is up to you, but sounds like you might have found a good one.


----------



## corgi

Blue, you may just be partial to the name! LOL

But seriously, you are so right. The poor guy has to be feeling some pain but he is completey sound at the trot and didn't flinch when the hoof testers were used by the vet. Hopefully, those are both signs that he won't have any long lasting effects from the last 6 months of poor care.


----------



## tjtalon

Well, Ladona, up too late usual on my "short night", as can't wind down, so here's my 2 cents worth:

No, you're not crazy, not at all. Sounds like you found a really good guy (and not too old nor too young) that just needs a fix-up for his feet and training lessons (like you said, good for Jeff w/that & I totally agree w/Blue; his feet very likely hurt or at least are very uncomfortable to walk on, let alone trot...or anything else. On the lunge, sounds like a combo of his feet & lack of training).

The "lovebug" got me. Yup, he's yours. (I at first hesitated to give "advice" but I think my self-designated "greenie" status over the past year-ish has gone by the wayside. Novice, for sure, learning, always...but am in the ranks, finally...shored up by you'all...)

As for price; what is the seller asking? Maybe negotiate re the foot-care issue, for sure.

I'm requesting, now, along w/everyone else as soon as they read your post: pictures!!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Ellen, it sounds like you have a good plan. I hope all goes well. Try to get pictures!
> 
> Mare went down for a few hours last night, but came up out of it on her own. Still extremely light feeding and started "ulcer treatment" last night. She'll probably lose a few pounds, but I can get that back if I can just get her feeling better for more than 12 hours at a time. She's up this morning, so cross your fingers we're on the right track. I've been up so many nights checking her, I slept 'til after 7 this morning! Ugh! I was supposed to leave here by 7. Guess I'm late.
> 
> Stan, Roadyy you two behave or you're going to scare away our newcomers. On the other hand you'd probably be appalled if you knew how often we women think about "hump day":twisted::thumbsup:


O/K i'll stick it out there. I'm not sure how to answer that one so Ill just ponder it for a while.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Last day of teaching... It is bitter sweet as I was starting too enjoy some of my students but I am ready for a change of direction in my career, so no regrets. I have the next week off to reorganize and learn to use the transit system to downtown and then start my new job on Nov 17. Looking forward to some horse time and some down time with my son.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone! (And a great Saturday for Stan and Sue).


Not much of a Saturday for me. Not sleeping well at night so today after looking at a new ford I slept. Now its the evening I will be awake and prepping for a pre trial discussions in two weeks. The other party asked for it. Its the last round of talks if no agreement its into the high court for trial. Soon be over. Stress levels still high


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Frost in the morning, I have to pass on the riding.
> I believe camping commentaries may be over for the year.
> Sunday might be a day ride, 44 projected in am, I can handle that, 52 or so by noon.
> 
> Tonight will be the second firing of the wood stove. :shock:
> I miss the warmer weather.
> 
> Good Evening All.


 
I'll keep you posted on the warm weather and summer riding.


----------



## Blue

Stan, I wish this wasn't so stressful for you. I've had very little experience with legal matters, but the ones I did have I actually lost weight worrying over. Everything turned out well for me and I have confidence it will for you as well.

New Ford? Really? Are you considering one or just dreaming?


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Ok everyone...need some advice and I know I can expect honest, heartfelt advice from this group.
> 
> Are we crazy?
> 
> And how much should we ask to knock off the price due to the needed teeth floating and corrective shoeing?


*No you are not crazy!*

What were they asking?

I think this could be dealt with in 3 or 4 trims and maybe avoid shoes.
I have fixed rotten looking hooves in two or three trims.

Any hoof pics???

Kill thrush with


----------



## Blue

Yup, koper tox is great stuff. You can prevent hoof problems in bad weather with a product called Hoof Saver.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - you are not crazy at all. This sounds like a nice little horse who will give you many years of enjoyment. I take it DH is smitten with him as well? Teeth are not a big deal, and once done and in a regular maintenance program will result in big improvement. It sounds like the feet are correctable and without long term additional intervention. The fly mask to protect him from the sun isn't a big deal at all. With 3 grays in my yard, I am a advocate of masks for all horses anyways. This sounds like a horse that might blossom with some extra TLC. You said he is very quiet, and even a little lazy, but may pick up some spark once his feet are better. It might be important to see how he gets on with Isabella. They move a nice match for one another. Congratulations and enjoy!!!


----------



## Koolio

Stan - sorry you are still stressed and your court issues haven't resolved yet. Look after yourself my friend...


----------



## Luvs Horses

Just caught back up.

Blue hope poor Pete recovers. Glad to hear Sugar is showing signs of feeling better.

Hope all goes well for Ellen's little horse and sounds like Corgi has a new future horse with Blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Well got my egg eating biddies rehomed. Now the Peafowl have the coope n run all to themselves. 

Saw a few horses that I would love to bring home on Craigslist but my property is not ready yet. Still have more trees to down and then haul in lots n lots of dirt. This property is low and when we have a good year of rain it is wet and mushy. Got a couple of small hill mounds in the back that was discovered after all the brush and small sapplings were cleared out. Progress is slow but getting there. 

Well got to get the goat pens moved sometime this weekend along with the goose pool as they are in the way of some dead pines that I need removed. 
I been helping the tree guys alot this year as the darn pine beetles have been slowly killing off all the pines on this place. Each pine is 75ft or taller too so it has not been cheap. 

Stan & Roady love your antics and hope you fellers have a good weekend. Hope you get your legal woes fixed soon Stan so you can go back to relaxing and playing with Buggs.

If I missed anyone; hope yal all have a fun weekend.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi, sounds promising with Blue. This is what I would do to think of a price negotiating. You would normally trim but not shoe, correct? Figure out the difference for say 5 or 6 shoeings. Maybe $500? The teeth floating around here is between $60-$100. I don't think I would add that in to the mix. Kopertox is wonderful for thrush.

Definately not a deal breaker even considering needing sun screen! A nice calm horse that needs some training can be wonderful to learn with. I had a very solid foundation but had never trained a horse to jump. When I got my last boy, he was all about dressage and had not jumped. I learned about training on a nice level headed boy and took him on to win a couple championships. He was my beautiful boy and I miss him dearly !


----------



## ellen hays

Yall were talking about thrush treatments. When Red had thrush I read where many of the commercial brands of thrush treatments harmed the healthy tissue while killing the thrush. I tried a product that is natural powder that is applied to the bottom of the hoof. Everyday I would apply that and leave Red in his stall for about 4 hours so his feet would stay dry. Later, I found an article with a recipe for a homemade thrush remedy that had very similar ingredients in it that the No Thrush powder had in it. The recipe calls for bentonite clay, diatomacieous earth, copper polysaccharides, and zinc polysaccharides. I used it on Red as well as fed him a supplement from California trace minerals. After 6 months, his thrush was gone and his hooves were healthy and strong. Just a thought. No Thrush is the name of the brand I started with. Many of the on line equine supply sites have it or just do a search on the name.

Had to reschedule the horse thing. The owner was offered overtime and could not refuse it. Worked out for the best. I went to the tire place and had them look at the trailer tires. They were 8 years old and dry rot had set in. I ended up buying new tires. Just thankful I had funds to cover it. Would have hated to have had the tires decentigrate sp? while I was taking the horse home. Better to be safe than sorry. Will let you know the outcome.

Corgi sounds really good. I hope everything works in your favor.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone! We need to just get over the hurdle of the trail rdiding test at our barn next Sunday and then figuring out what to offer for him if that works out.

She was asking $2000. We are thinking of offering her $1500 to compensate for the unexpected cost of the shoes so HP, we are thinking along the same lines.

Stan, hang in there...and yes, you can make us jealous of your weather while we are suffering through our winter!

Blue, how is Pete? What about your mare?

MR- Koppertox is amazing stuff!!!

Koolio- I am hoping Isabella tolerates him. I guess we will find out next Sunday.

I wanted to share a video from today. We had a "playday" at the farm today where we worked on different things on the ground and in the saddle. I was working on "at liberty" things. Pretty much, getting your horse to move without touching her or using a rope. She was so attentive today and was really focused on me and I couldn't believe it when she started following me as I was weaving through some orange cones with my hands in my hoodie pocket. One of the other riders captured it on video.
Gosh, I love this horse!






Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - very nice! Isabella is so attentive. I chuckled because at liberty around here means I out the halter on Sam and throw the lead over his back to let him find his own way into the barn. Shhhhh... Don't tell DD!

It was a strange day today knowing I don't have 8 horse of marking or planning to fit in by Monday. It has also been snowing all day, so I guess winter is officially here. I'm not complaining as this is a full month later than the last two years. I got my water troughs insulated last weekend and established the heaters are now working. I coiled up the hoses and hung them in the garage while DH put the snow blade on the tractor and ploughed the driveway. 

Although I didn't ride, I did bring the horses in for grain, a good grooming and to switch up to warmer blankets. Sam is a wooly mammoth already, so he will stay naked. We all appreciated a little horse time...

DH and I bought a new shop vacuum today for the garage and wow, does it suck! I think I might try to use it when Sam is shedding. Anyone else vacuum their horses in the spring?

Tomorrow we are off to the finals of the Canadian Finals Rodeo. Just before the rodeo is a heavy horse pull that I'm hoping we can see. It should be a good day.

I'm thinking of the turtle, Blue's mare, Rosie, Corgi's and Ellen's new prospects and hoping everything goes well for all. Haven't heard from NickerMaker in a while, and hope everything is good. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Blue

Hey all. Pete is hanging on. Vet said the longer he hangs on, the better his chances are. 

The mare. Well, it doesn't look good at all. I'm exhausted and she's exhausted. Even after starting this new medicine we're having at least two "episodes" a day. Sometimes it's pretty mild and you can just yell at her and she'll get up and walk around, other times not so much. Today, she was down HARD. It took two of us to get her up. Banamine, a sedative and maalox and she's still nosing her belly and being uncomfortable. Talked to the vet today and told him I'll try to get her to hang on 'til Monday and then is adios amiga. Sadly, he agrees. This has gone on long enough and unless she makes some miracle turn around.... He said to call him if it all goes south and he won't charge me a weekend call. How nice is that?

We have no room left in our pasture to bury her so I had to call a removal service. He said he'd remain on standby in case she doesn't make it until Monday. He's done work for me before and knows that I don't take this lightly. If I call at midnight on Saturday night or on Sunday afternoon, it's important. Same with my vet. I'm just sick and quite honestly had a few too many glasses of wine at dinner. I'll go out in about 30 minutes and give her another dose to comfort her. After that she has to make it until morning before I can do any more for her. Well, I guess I can give her another sedative tonight if I have to.

Hug her horses and enjoy them. You just never know when something will spin out of control. She's come so far!

Corgi, $1500 isn't out of line for a horse at all. Go for it.

Ellen, keep us updated ok?

Stan, kick a$$!

Roadyy, motor-on baby!

Everyone else, thank you for all your kind thoughts. I seriously hope she pulls a turn around, but it's not looking like it.

I may be off line for a day or two. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## corgi

So sorry Blue. My heart is breaking for you. Hugs.

The same thing happened to a horse at the farm last week. I didn't mention it before because of the outcome. She was colicky for 3 weeks. Vet would come out and tube her and she would be ok for a day or two and then would colic again. She was tubed 4 times and the owner finally said it was enough. Vet said the only other option was exploratory surgery but she was 26 and blind. She was peacefully put to sleep last week.

I am so so sorry.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue...

That's all I can say.

Warm arms around you.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Stan, I wish this wasn't so stressful for you. I've had very little experience with legal matters, but the ones I did have I actually lost weight worrying over. Everything turned out well for me and I have confidence it will for you as well.
> 
> New Ford? Really? Are you considering one or just dreaming?


 
I will win. After 9 months, meetings, their stalling, me asking for legal reference for their stand and not receiving any they have requested a meeting. But yes the worry is continuous and it does destroy enjoyment of the weekends and relationships.

New FORD. I know its a dirty word considering I'm a chev man. Our Australian Holden which is owned by GM produce a ute but it is not up to the mark as far as I am concerned so its the Australian Ford which have a ute modelled on the American small trucks. Not sure if Ill get an auto or manual. Its a turbo charged diesel 5 cylinder 3.2 rated to tow 2.5 ton which is two horses. Giving serious consideration to retiring within the next 12 months so its an up grade of my vehicle.

I mentioned to SWMBO I could up grade her as well, she said she would settle for a car and to stop being stupid. Divorce laws in NZ are half each and Barbi always gets the biggest half of Kens stuff so I agreed to an new car.:lol:

So no Blue, its not a dream but a very serious consideration, that's the upgrade of the car I'm talking about. Here is what I'm looking at. Aiming for the new year. same vehicle but registered in 2015. Gives it a better resale value. cost $63,000 NZD


----------



## Stan

Weather up date MR
70 deg clear sky and no wind Just right for riding or gardening.
Some thing got into my strawberries and had a nibble.
caught bugs leaning over the fence so I put a bird net over the plants and then watched Bugs tear it off. Electric wire on top of the fence is next or move the plants.

Mondays weather is the same as today and Tuesday is rain 
Bugs he even tried to eat the shelter made of fine sticks. And the last photo is the day Great weather.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! Gosh, I've missed this place!

Sorry I have been MIA, but I was trying a little experiement......I have been complaining that I never have TIME for all the little things I love to do.....take walks in the woods, take Piper for long walks, read, write, etc. Where does my time go? 

I concluded a lot of my time is spent on social media, so I decided to ditch it for a week. The findings.....I gained a TON of time back and i got to do so many little things I haven't been getting to b/c by the time I am off of social media....I'm too tired....or rushing around to get somewhere on time....I guess I became a bit adicted to it.

So here I am. Lots of reading to catch up on too! I saw some new names here too.  Welcome!

Not much going on here, but my first day of the 'experiment' I gained about 45 minutes and started writing again! Yea!!

I'll do a MR of my week....lOL:lol:

Monday, took back my life!:wink: Played with horses, gave them beaauty treatments.

Tuesday, dashed out of work for a quick ride (beautiful weather) and then dashed off to puppy school where Piper earned her Canine Good Citizen Award!:clap: I was SO proud of her!

Thursday had dinner with a dear old friend. Boy did we laugh!:rofl:

Friday was P/T conferences. I started at 7:30 and finished my last one at 4:45. Boy was I exhausted, but they went very well. 

Piper got spayed on Friday, so Saturday found us chillin' on the couch most of the day. I needed a lazy day...plus it was cold!

Today I have some errands to run and I plan on riding. It's to be in the 40s, but Jay told me last night....he's needing a good ride. He's feeling lonely. :lol::wink:

So that is it in a nutshell. HOpe you are all well. I will go back and try to get caught up the best I can. 

Missed you guys!  RIDE STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope everyone is doing ok. I got up this a.m. and realized I accidentally turned off the pilot light to my gas logs. Bent down to turn it back on and blood start running out of my nose. ah h ggg! Hadn't had an episode like this in 5 years since I started taking the blood thinners. Well I am my own worst danger, I have been taking vit E and that's a no no when on blood thinners. What was I thinking. Guess I wasn't:-( Got out there to feed the girls and came back in. The cool air helped stop my nose from bleeding and it seems to be ebbing. 

Enough about me, Blue I am soooo sorry. I wish there was something I could do. I know this is a terrible thing to have to face. My thoughts are with you. I share your disappointment in that her improvement was only temporary. You must keep in mind that you gave her a good life for the time she was with you if you have to make that final call. From the before pictures I saw, she wasn't getting the care that you gave her. What you did for her is a very unselfish and good thing. Please find comfort in that. I may regret my current decision on horse ownership, but I will know that I have done a good thing even though it does come back to me as regret. God bless you. I also hope little Pete does ok. When you are holding him, in you mind picture healing and caring flowing to him from your hands. This might be a good thing to do for the mare at this point. I truly believe in miracles. God is always there to help if that is His will. We never know or understand why some things happen, but that is because we don't know all things.:hug: These beautiful creations of God are such a wonder and treasure. I send you peace from my heart.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning all! Gosh, I've missed this place!
> I concluded a lot of my time is spent on social media, so I decided to ditch it for a week.
> 
> I'll do a MR of my week....lOL:lol:


So it is safe to assume that week is up, right? 
I enjoy the pics from your evening rides.
You actually ride all winter long some of us do not.

And I thought some of you liked my "Camping Commentary".
Eole has been laughing at my expanse. 



Stan said:


> Weather up date MR
> 70 deg clear sky and no wind Just right for riding or gardening.


Stan I am jealous, I now count the weeks till mid-March. :-(
It will all start back up again for me.



Blue said:


> Hey all. Pete is hanging on. Vet said the longer he hangs on, the better his chances are.
> 
> The mare. Well, it doesn't look good at all. I'm exhausted and she's exhausted. Even after starting this new medicine we're having at least two "episodes" a day.


Blue I am sorry things are not going so well.
Please keep us posted.



corgi said:


> Thanks everyone! We need to just get over the hurdle of the trail rdiding test at our barn next Sunday and then figuring out what to offer for him if that works out.
> 
> She was asking $2000. We are thinking of offering her $1500 to compensate for the unexpected cost of the shoes so HP, we are thinking along the same lines.


I would start lower on a price Corgi.
Not that the horse is not worth it, I like a good deal.

*In regards to Social Media:*

I don't operate in the FB world or any other social media.
It was forever before I really showed a picture of myself here.
I am not shy, I just didn't want to violate my own privacy.
I figure I am already in touch with everyone I need to be.
Finding this thread was a little different, hobby and common ground related.
The horse world is a small group of people these days.

I might devote an hour a day here, 7 hours a week social media.
On a nasty rainy weekend day I might browse a dozen pages of "New Posts" here.
Usually that is a huge disappointment, I occasionally comment in other threads.
Only to unsubscribe from that thread a day or two later, too much BS.

*Back to the Real Topic, Horses:*

You no by now I ride very little in the winter here.
It is usually a mud hole and I don't like being cold.
A warm up and I will trailer for a weekend day ride.

The question is if you don't ride what are your horses like in the spring?
When my house was severely hurricane damaged I didn't ride for 10 months.
I missed riding but I had a lot going on, rebuilding and all.
We took them to camp, highlined and road all weekend.
It was like they didn't miss a beat, even being young horses (9-10).
When my horse was 5 someone would have to hold him just so I could get on.
First mile was rough and everyone would have to catch up.
A typical winter we may not ride for 4 months, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Koolio

Blue - I am so sorry... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your mare.

Nicked - good to see you back. I hear you about social media. It does consume a lot of time. I'm glad your interviews went well. I had mine last week as well. It was strange knowing I was leaving, but the interviews were still productive.

MR - our winters last between 6-8 months, so unless I board, not much riding. The three horses I have at home are fine with a long hiatus as long as I recondition them slowly in the spring. They are all pastured all winter, and so they stay reasonably fit just trudging through the snow. I also deliberately place feed and water at opposite ends of the pasture to make them walk a bit. Koolio will get a little fresh in the spring, but comes back into line pretty quick. I plan to board him this winter so I can ride regularly.

Cheeky Pony is another story. She just had 2 weeks off due to an injury and is back to work this last week and being a total BRAT for my DD. It's a good thing DD is an excellent rider because that pony can be naughty! Once she tries and DD gives her what for, she is fine, but she does have to test...


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Yall

I couldn't resist and went to see the horse today. The owner was home and he was really patient and did everything I asked to let me see how the horse acted in different situations. It's really nice, and reminded me why I have always been crazy about the spotted saddle horses. Beautiful gait, and a natural high stepper. The only thing I didn't like was that he wanted to move off when you get on him, and gets fidgety when standing still. He even looked like he had gained weight. Beautiful little head and very likeable personality. I told the owner that I just felt he would be more of a horse than I needed. Hardest admission I have ever made. (other than admitting I am getting limited due to age) I just kept thinking about him being in good shape and having more spunk than he had today. So, I bit the bullet and told the owner I had to pass on this one. He was just more horse than I needed to be on. Again, what a nice horse!!!!!

I think I was really off target about the people too. The guy was really nice, even when I backed out on buying the horse. He just said that he would rather I get a horse that I am more comfortable with

My nose stopped bleeding on the way over there, but started back when I started moving around. I think the owner realized that I wasn't just crawfishing on our deal when he saw that I was a free bleeder because of the blood thinner. They even asked me to come in and sit down and try to get it to quit. Being alone all the time, I talk peoples ears off. My voice was resonating thru my sinuses and making me bleed worse, so I bid them farewell and equipped with a good supply of paper towels, hit the road. Got a lot of looks from on coming drivers who probably wondered if I had been punched in the nose or not. Got home and it bled some more, but has quite for now. Maybe someone is trying to tell me something. I do have a hard head and can be a bit bullheaded when I get an idea about something.:wink:


I would have spoiled the horse rotten anyway. He would not have been worth having after I got thru spoiling him. So in a sense I did the horse a favor.


----------



## Northernstar

Just time for a brief hello- heading out back soon for the night feed.... funny this time of year to say 'heading out for the night feed' as it's not even 5:00 pm, but alas, it gets dark so early now!

Just skimmed a little and Blue, I'm_ so very sorry_ to hear about your horse- I think Ellen said it all.... sending prayers.

Koolio, I see you're well into winter also! I had my heated buckets/extension cords set up in advance as well, and it always pays... such a good feeling! I too place hay all over in various spots so the horses have to walk around to eat. It's good for them and stimulating 

NM, such a wise choice, and you accomplished so many other pursuits! I've always viewed a computer as a 'tool', and ours is used minimally- I do not have the time nor the desire for Facebook either. As you've found, the great outdoors beckons, and a good trek is _far_ more rewarding! 

Must go and distribute hay, and play a little more with the mares-it's been snowing again all day, and will be many days this week. So beautiful on the pines, and so refreshing 

Wishing all a good night and best of luck with your horses/adventures!


----------



## corgi

I decided we needed to get the price straight before we bring him to our place for the trail ride test "drive". I offered $1300 and she came back at $1700 and I countered with $1500. That was an hour ago and I haven't heard back yet.
$1500 is our top offer. If she doesn't accept that, we will walk away.

I hate being out the $210 the vet check cost us, but I also don't want to pay more for a horse than we should pay. I have no idea how long he will require shoes. Shoes are not in our monthly budget so the money needs to come out of the money we set aside for the purchase price.

This is stressful stuff here but hubby and I both agree that we will walk away.

He is the first horse we have looked at and if it works out, that will be great, but if not, there are other horses out there and I am sure we can find one without the foot issues.

Ok..just needed to vent. I will keep you updated.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

I guess when yall and I find those special horses, we will step back and be glad we waited. The vet bill would get my attention too. I can't gripe about the trailer tires, because they were needed and will benefit me in the end. Maybe the owner of the horse you are looking at will change her mind and come down on the price. People are seeing winter right around the corner and usually see that a couple of hundred less can be realized back when they don't have the feed and hay expense down the road. Will be hoping for you. I have a bag of Senior Safe Choice now, so if you hear of anyone with an older horse that can tolerate light riding and pampering let me know.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, that was a very wise decision you made..and a difficult one, I am sure.
Your horse is out there.

It has been over 3 hours since I made the offer of $1500. The owner is either thinking about it or I made her mad.

Horse buying is not easy is it? Luckily, I haven't allowed myself to get used to the idea of this being our horse. I can walk away without being too upset. I haven't mentioned this horse on fb or to anyone outside of the people at our barn. 

I am taking the approach that if it is meant to be, it will be. Kinda like I did when I applied for this new job.

But it doesn't make it any easier to wait. 

I am trying to take the attitude that the selller needs to sell this horse to a good home more than we need this particular horse. The foot issue has been scary to me but I am willing to take it on if it is the right horse for hubby. Just need a sign that it is the right horse.

That sign will be the owner agreeing to our offer.

It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## corgi

4 hours and counting......uggghhhhh!

Koolio, enjoy your week off. Get some rest and recharge! I am still loving my new job.


----------



## Eole

Blue, this is a heart-breaking situation. Sending you prayers. No matter what happens, this mare is so lucky to have met you on her journey, you are doing all the right things for her.

NM, glad to know you're fine, I was worried! :wink: Too much time on social media: guilty as charged! I've cut down the past month and got more accomplished elsewhere.

Koolio, NS: winter found us yesterday: it's all white! It is beautiful and bright: we need this brightness, considering how short the days are.

MR, I usually don't ride at all from November to April. I saddle my horses in the spring and just ride. We pick up where we left, no problem. Maybe a little more spooky the first rides, since I ride alone, and we build conditioning back gradually over 4-6 weeks. Every winter, I declare that I'll ride more. No promise this year, we'll see.

Corgi: waiting is the worst part! Hope the deal is accepted so we can get pictures! 

TJ, hope you get a good dose of horse-breath tomorrow.

Ellen, sorry the horse might not work out for you. You have great wisdom; it's a difficult decision to make. The right horse will come along.

I'm slowly "window-shopping" for another horse. When I get excited about a prospect, it's hard to let it go, even when "red flags" are flashing about being unsuitable for our needs. I tend to make stories to justify the (wrong) choice and end-up believing them. Good thing I have a very pragmatic DH to pull me down to earth.:lol:

The shelter in the paddock should be finished tomorrow. I'll try to get pictures. I'll be busy at work for 2-3 weeks. Will be reading and liking, if not writing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

I read/skimmed as much as I could.

Blue, sorry to hear about your horse. :-(

Corgi...what's the story? Did they go for your offer? Jay had thrush when I bought him. I found NO THRUSH. It's a power and has copper-sulfate (I think in it.) LOVE the stuff!!! Heals him in a day or two as I will forever have to watch his feet.

MR, love your commentaries! 

Not only have I stayed off FB and here, I have tossed my phone into the car too! Well, what I mean by that, I somehow allowed my phone to possess me. I caught myself always checking it. For what...I don't know...I"m not even a big texter. So now, if I'm not going to ride, I leave the dang thing in the car. I have learned I hate always being connected.

In fact, I take my phone along for rides, just in case....but I turen the ringer off. I don't think it's safe to 'ride and text/talk'. Always be present while riding. 

I did ride today. It was great. Chilly. About 45*. Sun popped out here and there. 

Took a usual route but backwards. Funny how that changes everything. Jay rode well. Had a little energy since he had been in all night. We just had the field limed, so we keep them off at night and let them on the goats' pasture during the day.

What did I skim about hay and protein? The guy I bought from says people complain that their horses grow fat on his hay....they ain't kidding....Jay has doubled in size ALL over!! I've had to change his breast collar buckle. He gets one flake day and night. They have very little grass.

Speaking of riding....during my ride today, it dawned on me....I'm on a huge strong horse, with a brain of his own....literally on his back riding through this glorious field. He could take off at any time....yet...he allows me to ride him. That's pretty cool stuff fi you really think about it!

I'll be around....maybe not quite as much as before. I like getting those little things done....I need to learn how to manage my time better. :wink: But I also love this thread. I would find tho, especially on the weekends, if I saw someone had posted on here I would go check out what they had to say....that eats up time. (addiction, huh?) LOL

I also have lessened the amount of time I check email at work. Once in the morning and once at the end of the day. I read that somewhere, email is a time killer.

So it's nice to see all of you again. STAN, go for the truck!! Eole, love those ears!!! 

And yes...MR, I ride every chance I get, even in the winter.  Another addiction....but I ain't given' that one up! :wink::thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, one more thing....

While riding we were trotting, a faster trot to burn energy. I was making him do surpentines down the dirt road when he broke into a canter.

I think I found his cue! Whoever had him before taught him that when trotting and I lay the rein against the right side of his neck he is to pick up his right lead! Explains the other day when I literall threw the reins at him to canter. 

Interesting....very interesting! :lol:

NS, yes, when I walk into the nursing home and see my dad and all the others just sitting there...not really living....and I think about my life...I think, do I want to think back to my head always being in a computer, or do I want to think back to LIVING???? Living of course! 

It's helped my relationship with DH too. NOw I'm not half hearing his conversations as I am crusing through things. The iPad is shut off and WE talk. Which is a good thing, as three of our couple friends have just said they are divorcing!! :shock::shock::shock:

Koolio...enjoy the week!!!!!  Lucky dog!

Night all!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- What a smart cookie you are! I'm afraid I would think with my heart and wind up in trouble. I hope I can be as strong as you when it's my turn to shop.

No work for me tomorrow so I am packing my day full of "should haves" left over from a non productive weekend! Tomorrow should be the ask warm day for a while (maybe until spring) so I am throwing a coat of paint on my shed door. I also need to buy some stuff at home depot, the grocery and pharmacy. That means a trip in to town.Next weekend is opening of gun season. I need to bake some goodies for our land owners. If I get all that accomplished, I will run out to see Rosie. My riding privileges start Dec. 1 but I can go out any time to visit, groom and love on her.


----------



## corgi

UPDATE: She just texted me and refused our lowest offer. I texted back and explained that was as high as we could go because it was going to take money that we budgeted for the purchase price to pay for the temporary corrective shoes.
I thanked her. Told her it was great meeting her and the horse and that I hoped she found a loving home for him. I told her when she sent my deposit back, I would send her a copy of the vet report she could keep for herself or show to potential buyers.

She responded that she has been really having a hard time letting him go but that something feels right about us. She is going to sleep on it and let us know in the morning.

Nicker, email, email, email is all I seem to do at work. I even check it at all hours at home and on the weekends. It is a definite time killer.

Speaking of expanding horse, I had to come down a notch on Lady Isabella's bareback pad today. She is getting quite plump. That's what I like to see in a TB mix heading into winter!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, I used to have work email sent to my phone!:shock:

One SUMMER when I was negotiating our contract I was on vaca and kept getting all these emails about negotiations. These could have waited for sure. But i read them and got very aggrevated on my VACATION!

I then took the work email off my phone!!

Ahhh.......better place for that one!

Good luck with the horse!

Oh wnated to say....eveything you said about Blue's feet sounds almost identical with Jays. The heels and all. Once we got the thrush under control and trimmed his toes he's been sound.

Hope it works if it is meant to be.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning, everyone...

Ellen, that must've been a tough admission/decision. Sure hope you find your true buddy soon.

Ladona, hope Blue's owner comes to her decision soon.

Cool truck, Stan, hope you get it.

Have been reading all... I don't spend as much time online that I used too, but can't stay away from here for too long! This thread is different, as MR said a couple of pages or so back. You guys are personal to me.

I thought about putting the work email on my new phone. Nope, won't do it. Haven't it on my comp at home is more than enough.

Supposed to start snowing this afternoon and get a lot colder overnight, but not too cold now. Think I can get to Janice's, do my thing, and get back before the weather changes.

Thinking of you Blue...


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I hope things work out in the best way for all parties. Remember the song "Unanswered Prayers". Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers. If the deal with this horse doesn't work out then know it is because the right horse is still ahead for you.

Tracey, I hope you are able to really enjoy this week off before starting your new job next week. 

Terry, hope you have an amazing day at Janice's place.

Stan, looking forward to your legal case being over soon. Then you and Bug's can start a less stress season of bonding again. I'm not sure what to tell you about less stress with SWMBO.lol

Eole, hope the paddock shelter done and find the right horse for you as well.

Blue, I am sorry about the mare and hope you find comfort in knowing you did all there was inside your power to make her comfortable and not extending the inevitable for selfish comfort.


I try not to get on here too much over the weekends. I do keep FB logged in on my phone, but seldom check unless I get a FB message. THen on Sunday evening I'll peruse through some to get caught up a little. 
I am online more at work because most of the time I am sitting around like the Maytag man waiting on repair calls. 
I know there is more, but would take me til noon to respond to all. Those are the ones I could remember.


Ok, first I will post the pics of the lanterns that didn't post from my phone. Then the next post will be about the ride Saturday.


----------



## Roadyy

Saturday we met up with the WOTE,Women on the Edge, club and rode out on their Turkey Trot ride. I verified they have guys coming too after already agreeing to join the ride with my wife and daughter. Rewind a bit. I posted a question seeing who was going to be riding up there this weekend and Sylvia, the ride leader, posted up we could join her and some others that were riding out of Pine Ridge trail head. I agreed then found her page stating the WOTE club were riding there. I posted on her page asking if I was going to be the only guy on this ride and she relieved my stress by saying I would not be. I told her Phew, thought I was going to have to squat to pee on the trail just to not feel so out of place.


Had a great ride with DW and DD minus the 2 ground bee, yellow jacket, nests we got into. The first nest dismounted 2 of the ladies as their horses were coming unglued from the stings. DW's horse got several stings, but only circles trying to rub them off. I was able to get down and grab him long enough for her to get off and help knock off the bees then helped Amber get down and check Doc. The lady behind Amber that got stung twice in the cheek and bucked off when her horse was stung 6 times ended up going home for treatment. The first lady is the one who invited us. Her and her mule were fine to continue.

The second nest was caught early and the group was able to reroute to avoid another fiasco.

Beautiful trail and had so much fun meeting the new people as well as seeing my wife connect with several of the ladies.Fingers crossed this gets her eager to go again. The GPS recorded 9.82 miles.

On to the pictures.









































































The lake is just over in that open area past the foliage past the horses. Beautiful place they picked to setup a camp,picnic area. This was the half way point of the ride.


----------



## Roadyy

one more


----------



## SueC

Hi guys. I've been a bit scarce because busy busy with hay harvest and building etc but I did want to post some photos we've finally processed of my father training his mare Dezba at home - taken on our last visit. She raced in a mile race today and ran third by 2m - I will post the video link when the Trotting Association puts it up.










Tacking up.










Warming up on the sand track.










"Roman Chariot Driving" - galloping the horse through sand for cardiovascular fitness.










Turning to work in the other direction.










Light and flight!










Warmdown.

Hope all are well. :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi guys!

I hope none of you are taking me the wrong way...I love it on here...hence my problem. I HAD been checking in multiple times per day, even during work. Don't think that is a good thing. :lol:

So I am trying to curb my addiction. Hope you guys understand. 

Oh, I used MY Tracker on my phone yesterday! 5.5 miles! Cool stuff!

Have a great day all!


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope none of you are taking me the wrong way...I love it on here...hence my problem. I HAD been checking in multiple times per day, even during work. Don't think that is a good thing. :lol:


NM 

I admire you. You are a flowing river. Always moving and always improving. Never stagnant. I view this as a trial and error experiment you are performing to enhance your efficiency in your daily tasks. 

Nothing wrong with always being innovative in an attempt to be more efficient. As a matter of fact, when I do find a horse, I would like to find out more about you thoughts establishing your dominance within your and Jay's herd. 

You are a natural teacher. Always aware of improving your techniques for the better. And above all, you love it!!!!:thumbsup:

How can the next generation that you have access to instruct go wrong with you at the helm.


----------



## corgi

Ok..she accepted the offer!

If it s not raining on Sunday, we will go get him in our trailer and bring him to our boarding barn.

The owner will follow us.

We will all saddle up. Hubby will be on Blue. (We will put the owner on a farm horse) and play around in the arena and play yard and then hit the trail. Several other boarders want to come along on the trail and I think that is perfect. The more horses, the better because we rarely ride alone.

If he does well, we will seal the deal.

If he does not, back on the trailer he goes.

I think this process has aged me significantly. I always thought horse shopping was "fun" until I actually had to do it. Give me strength. LOL


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Yes..... This is great. Hope it works out. This is just what DH needs. Will be sending positive hopes your way.


----------



## Eole

Ladona::happydance:
You almost have a new horse. Nice to include an official trial on trails in the deal, although the horse might not be totally comfortable on his neglected hooves.

Sue: great shots. Your father looks good, so does the mare.
Ellen, you are such a nice person. Wishing you a lovely day. 
NM: choosing to live life fully over spending time on computer, it makes great sense and I sure don't take it the wrong way. I'm doing the same.

MR: no camping commentary for a while, but last winter you did entertain us with episodes of "Home Improvement". Do you have renovation projects this year?

Blue: hugs, thinking of you.


----------



## corgi

Eole, it will be a short trail on soft ground. We were worried about that and I asked the vet. He passed all the tests with the hoof testers and is currently sound (Amazingly) so the vet felt a short trail would be ok.
Our farrier is scheduled to come and start working on him on the 21st so there won't be anymore riding until then.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Corgi: good news hope all goes well and you get to make Blue officially yours.

Blue: sending hugs your way (phone auto correct is going nuts)

Ellen: hope you get to find your horse soon. 

SueC love the driving pics that looks like fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Hello everyone. I've been lurking a little to keep in touch, but so much has happened, now I don't remember it all! I agree with putting down the technology sometimes. I took my email off of my phone, but when I'm at home I find myself checking in every time I pass my computer. Like now!

Ellen, that was a very wise decision on that horse. I know when I'm horse shopping I fall in love with all of them, but we have to do right. I'm sending good energy your way in hopes you find your horse soon.

Stan, I'm just a little jealous over that truck. But my old truck as good karma so I'm happy.

Corgi, I have a good feeling about this. Send us pics when you can.

I know I'm missing some, but my head is spinning right now anyway.

Update on the mare. Talked with the vet just a little while ago and we're in agreement that we may have found a combination of meds that will help. We're very confident she has ulcers. Severe ones, but just ulcers none the less. I was ready to let her go on Saturday, but my vet told me to start giving her Maalox while we wait for these other meds to go to work. Well, it gave her just enough relief that we feel we have some horse left to work with. He's going to compound some meds for me that she will be on for 30 to 40 days. I can give her the maalox at will and continue with this ranitidine until the new stuff comes in. That may take a week. It's difficult because she needs to be medicated 3 to 4 times daily and small frequent feedings. Manageable when I'm home, but I have to go back to work this Wednesday. No matter, I'll get it worked out. Vet felt very confident that we could heal these suckers and then she'll be on a slow feed system so her stomach never goes empty. Hey, how come we don't have a "fingers crossed" emoticon?

Well, I've actually had a little time to start some painting so I'm going back to it. Let's all hope this mare responds to this treatment. I would just be sick if I brought her this far and then had to let her go because of a stomach problem.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> NM
> 
> I admire you. You are a flowing river. Always moving and always improving. Never stagnant. I view this as a trial and error experiment you are performing to enhance your efficiency in your daily tasks.
> 
> Nothing wrong with always being innovative in an attempt to be more efficient. As a matter of fact, when I do find a horse, I would like to find out more about you thoughts establishing your dominance within your and Jay's herd.
> 
> You are a natural teacher. Always aware of improving your techniques for the better. And above all, you love it!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> How can the next generation that you have access to instruct go wrong with you at the helm.



Thanks Ellen! That's exactly What I was trying to say! :wink:

I'll talk with you anytime! 

OFF I go!


----------



## tjtalon

Read all, great stories/inspiration/things to think about/new horses possible & new ones incoming.

That's my sentence for communication instead of individual, as have to go bake a chicken soon & call my mother & get ready for work tomorrow...and also my "method" for being on the comp a bit less, as it's, too, something I've been weaning myself away from. less being more, so to speak. 

Will even try to concise HorseMonday: was 48* when I left @ dawn. Sun came up, got warm @ Janice's when mucking, discarded 2 of my 3 layers. W/in 2 hrs huge wind begain blowing, clouds rolled in, temp dropped to 34*.

When I got there, texted Janice from the shed if I could let her Callie out to have more herself-time; she said sure & said to give Bailey some hay, as I'd be riding her today and...time for first canter lesson. Said...ok...then put it out of my mind as well as I could, as was in "quiet brain" mode intentionally; brought that w/me today,wanted to not do brain-rattle, just be w/the horses.

Weather calm, warm & sunny. The the incoming storm preview rolled in, as said above. We got out Bailey, who was fine for the 2 minutes it took to get to the tack post, then Janice said nope; she was pinning her ears w/the wind & looked upset. I said let me just get on Spirit for a tiny bit, bareback pad so that we can tack up fast, said "I just need to get ON!" Janice laughed! 

Spirit couldn't have cared less about the wind (or the mega-bursts of it). She was like, "Ok, we're good!" I love this horse; she's so calm that she calms me. We went to the big oblong pen. I just rode, settled into my seat (I love the TWH walk, love it), practiced turning her my w/legs/body & ever-so-light rein contact...also love that she neck reins. I think I just love this horse.

I got a bit unbalanced a couple of times (because I forgot that I wasn't in a saddle!) & she just shouldered me up, like "hey, get on there, ok, we're good". It got colder & windier by the second.

Something blew up on the periphery & she did spook just a tiny bit, which startled me (nothing sideways, just a little back-up jiggly thing for nano-seconds); I grabbed her mane & Janice said I went forward a little, but I adjusted right away & sat back up. 

W/in those nano-seconds, she then STOPPED & stood still; Janice said she did that to take care of me, that her brain engages fast to recognize something as a threat or not, to herself, & that she takes care of her rider. She found herself ok, so she stopped to make she that I was ok.

How cool is this horse I ask you.

We went walking a little more, but it was getting so cold & even windier that it was time to stop. Walked Spirit back to the post and...good for me! She wanted to pull to her pen nearby, but gently got her right direct on the post. Janice asked me if she went to the post herself or if I guided her, and gladly gave a thumbs-up for myself. 

Dismounted (onto a stool that I asked for; off the pad looked really far to the ground, lol), brushed her fast and took her home. She got cookies, more than one.

Janice still had a few chores to do (setting up grains for dinner for one) so I went around & plugged in the water tank heaters. The I went w/her to blanket Yo-Yo/Callie and Mimi. Have never seen a blanket put on, so wanted to see how that was done, esp the back legs. Held Yo-Yo and Mimi for her (she said that helped her out) and did the back leg-thing straps on Callie. Now I now how blankets work.

Then got a bucket of water for her for the grains & stirred in the antibiotic for Mimi (she gashed her leg last Friday, noticed this morning she's still dragging her right front hoof a bit).

Last thing, held Mimi while Janice applied more medicine to her leg.

A good day. I do go on for HorseMondays, but you'all know that and I will never deprive Eole of a good long Monday soap show story!

Will say, before I go, to MR: I WANTED to ride SPIRIT today! Just wanted to be on that gait! Janice said, before going back to the grooming post "She'll go faster!" I said, that's ok!"..loved the minute or two of it, just loved it. Want more of it.

(Janice said today Spirit has to get going really fast before she will canter. Bailey is the one I'll learn to canter on. That makes sense.)

Winter is going to roar in any second (w/ColoWeirdness of "oh, it's Spring now, or maybe it's Fall, or..TAKE THIS..), but will be Winter nontheless. Janice said I'll get a lesson, or at least get ON, weather barring, next Monday.

One Monday at a time.


----------



## tjtalon

I just thought: I didn't consolidate HM well at all. And I love everyone's posts. I'm going back to answering as much as I can.

W/that: Nicker, everyone accepts everyone's hiatuses necessary for whatever reason. Ellen's reply was perfect, absolutely right on.

And w/that, gotta go bake a chicken, call my mother...etc etc etc....prepare for a snow covered car @ 5:30 am tomorrow!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

It sounds hopeful to me. It is a treatable ailment. I really hope everything turns out good. Hang in there girl. Things will be ok. Can't wait for Sugar to be up and acting Sassy


----------



## Stan

Hi all its Tuesday morning I went to work then came home again Not much sleep last night so I'm a little short with people and considering the stage I am at I felt it best to remove myself and have a day off. I think a change is coming. That truck I am looking at has a 3500kg tow rating which could handle 3 horses. I have now tested the auto and the manual shift. That's left me more confused. The auto is the lazy way to go but not convinced the transmission will stay cool under summer conditions and hilly roads. Its build for Australian conditions which like the States has a lot of plains unlike NZ which is all hills. In the area I live the longest flat bit of country is 25 miles long then its gear changing.

For towing I am leaning towards the manual transmission, the economy may be a little better than the auto as one can hold it in gear longer, and for open road without the trailer it can be held in 6th gear, were the auto will change down. Have time to decide but being a human and lazy the auto also has its attractions. Another plus for the manual is SWMBO will be less likely to want to drive it.:shock::twisted: can't make up my mind. Then of course it has to pass the Bugs test. He will walk around it mouthing and trying to remove things like the mirrors or anything that he can get his teeth around. 

Cheers all and the weather update.

Blue sky with cloud building wind10 knots from the west which is off the Tasman, warm but rain and heavy winds forecast for the afternoon presently about 65 degs and rising.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> I just thought: I didn't consolidate HM well at all. And I love everyone's posts. I'm going back to answering as much as I can.
> QUOTE]
> 
> TJ
> 
> You consolidated just fine. I can tell you are one that has a love for the 4 beat gait. I can't wait to see you riding that beautiful smooth gaited twh one day. There ain't nothing like it:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am very excited for you and hope this horse works out. Keep us posted.

Blue - I'm glad to hear there is some hope for your mare. I'm sending good healing vibes your way.

Nicker - glad to see y back, but respect the need to take some time out.

TJ - it sounds like you did awesome today! Glad you got a ride in.

Ellen - tough decision to say no to the horse, but it sounds like the right one for you. The right horse will come along...

Stan - nice truck. It seems trucks down there are all smaller than those we drive here. Most people here use a 3/4 ton or at least a heavy half ton to haul. I hope your court issue is resolved soon.

Sue - loved the photos of your dad traininghttp://youtu.be/kucvJfnmaGk. Very cool!

Roadyy - hello and always good to see you around. You always make everyone feel so good. I loved the trail riding pictures but was surprised to see pine trees in Florida. Not at all what I expected! DS wants to know if you see many snakes.


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone has a good nite. See ya in the a.m.. Stan just thinks DW wont drive that truck. I can see her now in that Monster truck chasing him and Buggs across NZ:lol::lol::lol: He will be doing double time in the garden:shock: Oh yeah Stan, I luv my Ford truck:wink:


----------



## Koolio

We went to the rodeo yesterday and had a great time. I think the horses and the bulls won the afternoon as many cowboys hit the dirt. I am always amazed at the guts these cowboys have, especially the bare back, saddle bronc and bull riders. I was also impressed with the rodeo stock. I've been to many small rodeos where the bucking horses and bulls look pretty wild and rough. These animals were different. They were in top athletic form and seemed to know and love their jobs. I swear it seemed some of those broncs were chortling to themselves as the cowboys got up from the dirt and they trotted out of the arena. 

It was a chilly Monday here with temps hovering at around -16C. :shock: I spent the morning cleaning the fridge and doing household chores. I am going to try making some freezer-bag, crock pot meals for when I go back to work next week. Has anyone tried these? How did they go?

In the afternoon I braved the cold, donned my warm winter garb and went out to plow the drive, re-bed the run in shelters with straw and visit the ponies. It was a bright sunny day, but windy and cold. I think with wind chill temps were around -24 or so. The tractor with the rear blade worked great on the driveway and the ponies are all snug as bugs in rugs with their wooly coats and winter blankets. I almost went for a x-country ski, but the cold caused me to start wheezing so I came inside. Maybe I'll go tonight with DH.

I saw this video on another site and got a real chuckle so I thought I would share. Colbert on dressage... Enjoy!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole: There will be more home improvement episodes.
A stairwell and two rooms to renovate, not as exciting as the
living room and bathroom projects.

TJ: Gaited is a great thing although some don't like it. :shock:
Most all gaited breeds I have rode are very willing to please the rider.
Even if the horse starts out hot/fresh they still work with you.

NM: The subject of email and computer is a tough one.
For personal enjoyment I'll take it especially since the cold is almost here.
Work is another story all together. I don't and won't forward email to phone.
I might check email once a weekend, maybe, just a quick subject check.
Nothing relevant the he// with them. If certain mechanics call I will answer.
If it is a call from a desk phone in the facility I will not answer, AskHoles!

I am responsible for remote assistance and trouble shooting 24/7.
One mechanic refused to give up his cell # to correct a processor issue remotely. :evil:
I traveled to DC at 2:00 in the morning to perform 3 minutes of work.
Reasoning behind not answering desk phone calls. :twisted:
If no one leaves voice mail on phone it must not be important.

If I am camping, which is almost all good weekends spring, summer, and fall.
I super screen all calls, usually will only answer if director calls.


Just a few thoughts on technology and accessibility! :lol:

My voice mail greeting.
You have reached technical support, normal hours are 9 to 5.
Your support contract may or may not include nights and weekends.
Your call will be answered in the order it was received.
Please leave a detailed description describing your issue.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, there are lumber company lands all over the place down here. The south is riddled with pine tree farms. 1000s and 1000s of acres of nothing but lines. Pick any area of north Florida on Google map and zoom in enough to see the greenage and you will recognize all the pines. lol


We do see a fair amount of timber rattlers and water moccasins on the poisonous side then many black racers, chicken and rat snakes around the house. I've ran across a couple of king snakes as well and for a split second thought of the coral with the rings. 

Glad you enjoyed the rodeo and see you are still enjoying that new little tractor you got last year.


----------



## SueC

Here's the race replay I promised to post, from yesterday's race:

Race Results -PINJARRAÂ*Â*10 November 2014- Australian Harness Racing

Just click on the replay button. Dad got a narrow third, which I thought was great given the level of horses running in that race: Much of the field again multiple winners already. She'd not been expected to finish in the first 6 of the field but considerably bettered expectations.

My father was kind of flopping about near the finish line and I asked him what all that was about. He laughed and said he'd forgotten to take his whip out and could not during the race as he couldn't break contact with the reins or he would have unbalanced her. It's an easy mistake for him to make as he neither trains not trials with a whip and only carries one in races because they make him - he voice cues etc. In races he usually obliges the officials by tapping the plastic triangle on the crupper to make a little noise and look like he's doing something (we don't hit horses with whips; unfortunately most harness drivers do, and the weals across the rumps of many trotters post-race disgust us). So yesterday he couldn't do that and improvised with the reins so he wouldn't be stood down for unprofessional racing (which is what often happens if you don't use a whip).

Warning: One horse in the race fell after crossing the finish line. It's not a pretty accident. It happened for no apparent reason. My father knows the trainer and he says the horse is scraped but not majorly injured. The shafts of the cart broke off and did some damage to her side and she has abrasions on her face, kind of like coming off a bicycle. Expected to make a full recovery but they're still trying to work out why she fell.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like the horse tripped over it's own feet when the pole broke and got the horse twisting. 
I could see your dad flopping those left reins coming up to the finish. Very exciting to see him and that mare doing so well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: so glad to hear you have potentially found a way to help Sugar feel better. Major vibes coming your way. How is Pete doing?

*Rick*: love the lanterns!

*ellen*: always a good thing when you think with your head, not just your heart. the right horse is still out there.

*Stan*: hope the legal crap is over asap. enjoy truck shopping (even if it is a ford :shock. jealous you can get a diesel in a small truck.

*corgi*: can't wait to hear how the test ride went.. and PICTURES!!

*Koolio*: hope the new job is as fulfilling as the old one.

*NM*: taking time to appreciate the world around you can only be a good thing. enjoy your rides and time with people. congrats on the CGC with piper!

*TJ*: I love the horsemonday stories. Sounds like a really fun lesson. Please don't make it any more condense or I will feel like I am missing out on the good details.

*Sue*: loved the pics and the video. glad the mare that went down is ok.

I am sure I missed people, nothing personal.. just 10 pages for me to catch up on after being away this weekend. :shock: 

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Luv the Colbert dressage video. I am afraid I am about as confident in my equestrian skills as he is. Joe Sixpack or Joe Tiara can be a dressage person too. He is a scream.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

thought I would post and read during my 10 minute lunch. Had a nice Veteran's Day Assembly, but it ate into our lunch a bit.

TJ, sounds like a SUPER great HorseMonday!

My meeting after school was cancelled today so.....I'm hitting the saddle!!! last beautiful day as far as I can see into the weather future. :-(

Thanks Phantom, we worked really hard on the 'walking on leash'. She nailed it!!! :happydance:

Have a goo day all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to Jersey for the last ride of the season. Its always a big one and this year was no different with 108 entries! The weather on Friday was horrendous: temps in the mid-40s, insanely cold winds, off and on clouds and at one point, it hailed. Certainly made us appreciate Saturday, which felt much warmer as there wasn't much wind and the sun was shining.

DH and I were riding with two other friends in the 75. Day started with a bang as both horses ridden by friends were raving lunatics at the start, with one rearing and one bucking out of camp. Certainly made me appreciate how unflappable Sultan is (at least when he feels like it anyway :wink. After navigating the fields full of misc stuff (everything from junked cars in the bushes to farm equipment parked beside the path to rolled up plastic irrigation lines flapping and rolling around), we crossed the main road to the "real" trails.. and the real fun began.

Jersey is known for its sandy trails and pine trees (the area is called the pine barrens for a reason). However, its also known for its amazing mud puddles, which draw mudders and motocross riders from all over. With the large amount of rain that fell Thursday, the puddles were frequent.. and some stretched entirely across the trail. So what, you think: good trail horses don't care about water. And indeed, the problem wasn't with the horses going into the puddles, but what happened during the crossing.

Because of the vehicle traffic, its not uncommon to find holes - and big ones - in the puddles. The problem is trying to guess where those holes might be under the black water. So crossing each puddle is a crap shoot, as you try to figure out where the ground is best. We would get to a puddle and walk through one at a time, so if a horse found a bad spot, the next horse could pick a different path. Sultan was the first to cross one puddle and unfortunately found a hole.. stepping forward with his LF, he just dropped into space.. falling enough to actually land with his chest on the edge of the hole. He lurched his way up and out, but for that sickening moment I wondered if he would even HAVE a leg. :shock:

After a brief hands-on, I was thrilled to find he was uncut and his shoe was even on. Off we went down the trail. We did the first loop (12 miles) with no further excitement, had a 10 minute rest period, then went out to repeat the loop again. Made a point to pick a different spot to cross Sultan's puddle and everyone made it with no problems.. until we got to another puddle. 

Even though George went through the same place he had the first time, this time he found a hole with his LH. It was almost slow motion, watching him carefully pick his way until suddenly his hindleg disappeared into nothing, knocking him sideways and almost sending my DH for a swim. George was able to stay on his feet, but it was a close thing. Another hands-on exam showed no cuts or obvious issues, so down the trail we went and into the first hold.

To our dismay, George was off on that left hind in the hold. It was only slight, not every stride, so the vets offered to let us work on him and try another loop. DH said no thanks and called it a day at 24 miles. 

That left three of us to continue on. Off we went on the next loop (20 miles), and yet again another horse had issue in that same fricking puddle. Check horse, nothing cut, continue on. Then rinse and repeat in terms of the vet check: horse fell in the hole with RF, so was off on that leg at the hold. Friend said all done and called it a day at 44 miles.

Then there were two. Out we went on the next loop (18 miles) and had to navigate those fricking puddles again. This time we got lucky, but heard about a rider ahead of us who had not been so lucky: her horse feel, she came off, and then the horse fled into the woods. We kept a sharp eye out for the missing horse, but never saw or heard a thing (he was found uninjured a while later; owner likely cracked some ribs though). Our two horses moved out happily down the trail, but every so often I thought I felt something not quite right.. Got off and trotted in hand and Sultan looked fine. Friend didn't see anything either. Kept on going, but that niggling feeling that our day was about done kept on.

And indeed, in the next check, Sultan was not right on the LF - [email protected]#&ing hole! :evil: He was off about every 5th step. I was given the option of going back out to try to finish (we had the 12 mile loop left), but it wasn't worth it to me. We called it a day at 62 miles. :-( Sent the lone remaining friend out alone (to her horror, as she was not impressed with having to ride in the dark alone) and were thrilled when she finished with flying colors. Her first 75 mile ride!




















































Both boys were much improved the next morning and they are now totally back to normal (and running around the pasture like idiots). A disappointing end to what had been a fairy tale season. But most important thing is everyone is fine!!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

Awesome!!!! Really enjoyed riding along with you. If one doesn't participate in one of these rides, they really don't understand what is involved in this sport between the horse and the rider. Beautiful to watch people be with their horses in harmony. I love it.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Looks like the horse tripped over it's own feet when the pole broke and got the horse twisting.


You mean the lane pole? That's made of bendy rubber for safety reasons, but I wondered if it fell over that somehow.

The cart shafts, according to the driver, broke in the fall, and you can see why, with all that momentum just changing direction as the horse flipped. The resolution on my screen is so poor, it's hard to make it all out for me.




> I could see your dad flopping those left reins coming up to the finish. Very exciting to see him and that mare doing so well.


Yeah, I thought so too. But he says my mother isn't happy! :rofl: She thinks he should give up and that, because they have worked together for a year and not won, they will never win. Hmmm. I think winning isn't everything: I think it's already a huge win that a discarded horse and my 76yo father are working so productively and harmoniously together, and are happy. My dad wasn't happy when his last home-bred racer retired, and the mare was headed for the meatworks, and now she won't, ever, because I'm her godparent! ;-)

Besides, the mare will still gradually improve in fitness and speed, she hasn't peaked yet. Plus, she wasn't started in full work till she was four or raced till she was five, and so has no arthritis or overuse injuries. She can go on competing until at least age 12 the way she's being raced and looked after.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

Well, I reconsidered purchasing the spotted saddle horse. I studied what I saw and how he did during my observing him being worked. I have reasoned and reconsidered. The little guy has good feet and did everything asked of him during my visit. I was unable to ride because of the nose bleed, so watching was all I could do. When every thing was weighed out, I realized that he did very well and the only thing that concerned me was something that could be corrected. He has gained weight and will continue as long as feed, hay, minerals, and water are given to him. I think that he can be a good candidate and to let him go would be a mistake. I am sorry to change my mind, but I really believe that he is a promising horse and at a good price. He only pawed some in the trailer for the first couple of miles and did well after that. He was not overreactive when I haltered him, loaded him, and unloaded him. He seems to be adjusting well to his new environment. I hope yall don't think I am wishy washy, but after thinking about this and reconsidering purchasing him, I think he is a good prospect. I am really happy about this and am looking so forward to working with him. Will need tons of welcomed advice. He is a sweety. Help me not spoil him:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Sue

Your daddy loves what he is doing. And like you said, "winning isn't everthing". Being happy at what you are doing is necessary. He is amazing and should continue being happy. That will add years to his life


----------



## SueC

*PH13:* I think it's very rough on the horses and riders that they made you go through such dangerous holes. Not good course planning if you ask me. It's meant to be an endurance ride, not an obstacle course for a hippopotamus. And horse legs are so fragile when it comes to sideways forces, such as you potentially get in such underwater holes. Horses getting lame for avoidable reasons not due to lack of preparation: Not funny. Thank goodness noone broke anything. We saw a horse shatter its leg once and it's not pretty. - Nice pics!

*NM71:* Good to hear your leash walking is better, that can be a thing with active breeds... my dog happily skijours me on my bicycle off a long rope, just off the under-elbow setup. It doesn't take much force for her to put an extra 10km/h on my bicycle for me, haha! Walking on the lead though, the under-elbow creates enough pressure for her to walk nicely with me. Just out of curiosity, did that trick end up helping much and did any skills gained transfer to the normal leash position? - And we all get you I'm sure, the intermittent variable reward of this forum is psychologically addictive and there are such nice people and topics. I actually asked DH to programme the router to only allow me to access this site for a limited time each day, unless I feel a binge is justified because I've got the flu or something!  That's made absolutely sure I don't outstay my time budget, with no effort of will on my part. I need my willpower for other things. It's also why I don't put junk food in my cupboard! ;-)


*TJ:* I missed a lot of posts, how are you settling in? Do you feel at home yet? How do you rate your new accommodation out of 10? Are your cats settled?

*Koolio:* I have a silly chemistry joke for you that you may inflict on your students while you still have them: Two sodium atoms are crossing the street together when one stops in the middle of the road. Its friend says, "Why are you stopping?" The first says, "I've lost an electron!" - "Are you sure?" - "Yes, I'm positive!" :rofl:

*Ladona:* How exciting, hope your horse works out!  Have I missed any photos? If yes: page number please? And be sure to post more! Very curious! *

Ellen: *Your horse will come also, I'm sure. What's in your garden right now? We just put in pumpkins... Pennsylvania Crooknecks...
*
Nathalie:*Madeany snowmen yet? ;-)*


Everyone:* The photos here are so great, I really must contribute more photos and less waffle! It's just the upload/download thing that is a bit of an obstacle to me doing that more regularly.

Best wishes to everyone I've not specifically addressed too. :wave:

Enjoying everyone's snow photos and anecdotes. Down here in the Antipodes we are harvesting hay and mowing everything short around the houses and building to ward off summer wildfires. And I'm tiling, ho hum! Will post updated house photos soon.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> *In regards to Social Media:*
> 
> I don't operate in the FB world or any other social media.
> It was forever before I really showed a picture of myself here.
> I am not shy, I just didn't want to violate my own privacy.
> I figure I am already in touch with everyone I need to be.
> Finding this thread was a little different, hobby and common ground related.
> The horse world is a small group of people these days.
> 
> I might devote an hour a day here, 7 hours a week social media.
> On a nasty rainy weekend day I might browse a dozen pages of "New Posts" here.
> Usually that is a huge disappointment, I occasionally comment in other threads.
> Only to unsubscribe from that thread a day or two later, too much BS.


Amen and ditto. There is enough BS to grow a tonne of mushrooms. I've never done FB. I did a Science forum in my 20s, found it too time eating, kind of like here, gave it up in the end; but now the router allows me to pre-set my time limits, which is an alternative to stopping altogether and stress free. So I'm down to an hour a day and instead of TV (which we disconnected over a year ago due to lack of interest, we download things we want to see) except when on a rainy day binge or ill in bed without a good novel. Timetabling different activities, including limited cyberstuff, ensures your life is lived more closely as you objectively want it to be.

I still enjoy seeing what everyone is up to. I just can't read everything every day!  Also I'm doing some journalling on HF about trotters etc as you guys know. And as far as the horse advice sections go, I think to myself: Why don't you guys get some decent training books instead of newsbytes by shadowy cyberpeople? You can't learn dentistry effectively off a forum either!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: congrats!! I still want to see pictures of the new guy.. and did I miss his name or have you not decided on one?


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Well, I reconsidered purchasing the spotted saddle horse. I studied what I saw and how he did during my observing him being worked. I have reasoned and reconsidered. The little guy has good feet and did everything asked of him during my visit. I was unable to ride because of the nose bleed, so watching was all I could do. When every thing was weighed out, I realized that he did very well and the only thing that concerned me was something that could be corrected. He has gained weight and will continue as long as feed, hay, minerals, and water are given to him. I think that he can be a good candidate and to let him go would be a mistake. I am sorry to change my mind, but I really believe that he is a promising horse and at a good price. He only pawed some in the trailer for the first couple of miles and did well after that. He was not overreactive when I haltered him, loaded him, and unloaded him. He seems to be adjusting well to his new environment. I hope yall don't think I am wishy washy, but after thinking about this and reconsidering purchasing him, I think he is a good prospect. I am really happy about this and am looking so forward to working with him. Will need tons of welcomed advice. He is a sweety. Help me not spoil him:wink::wink::wink:


:clap::happydance::hug:

Oh how marvellous, Ellen!  And don't worry about spoiling him: We spoil all our horses rotten and they are still cooperative. Being extra nice to them is not incompatible with not getting pushed around. Super warm and patient and highly interested in their wellbeing but clear on boundaries is a good combination for dealing with horses, and with children, and dogs, and lots of things! ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

His name is River. I went out a while ago to see him. He is a little unsure of his strange surroundings, but seemed to respond to a little tlc. He is a sweetie and I am already attached. Does it show? :lol::lol::lol: I love this, another baby.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, much news here!

A brief post: Sue C, I feel like that mare is a comer. (and, settling in, not quite home yet; right now it's an 7...some issues, but working it out..)

Phantom, I am in awe..

Nicker, my GirlFirend...much hurrhahs & send me that nice weather; it's freakin' COLD here!

Last but way not least: ELLEN! So happy for you!! Bet your're having a stay-awake night with bringing your guy home. Wow...I'm happy for you, so very glad. OPne day atta time, it'll be fine.

Nite all, l;ater.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> His name is River. I went out a while ago to see him. He is a little unsure of his strange surroundings, but seemed to respond to a little tlc. He is a sweetie and I am already attached. Does it show? :lol::lol::lol: I love this, another baby.


Yup, it shows:lol:Welocme Home, River. You got yourself a good one


----------



## Blue

O no! I just typed out a whole page of news and this stupid computer ate it! Grrrr!

We're doing well here. More later.


----------



## Happy Place

YAY Ellen!!!! welcome, River to the family at large! :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

HP

Thanx. Will need all the advice I can get.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Wabted to share a couple picutres from last night.

Got a ride in. 67*F Absoluetly beautiful. Probably the last warm day we'll have for a while.

You can see the front coming in, but the clouds were a pretty purple.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We rode til dark. 

Here's my beautiful boy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Last night of puppy school for the year. Will start again in January.

She did well. Played with agility equipment. 

We got a cute bandana for a parting gift.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, no one is going to say anything about being wishy washy in the here. We have all been there and know the feeling. I am glad that you took your time to weigh all of the information before getting him. You are there and see the actual reactions from River that we are not able to see. I pray he turns into an incredible mount for you where you both can enjoy many many miles together.


Sue, I hope your dad ignores your mom and keeps on keeping on.


Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: That is such an adorable dog you have. I have really enjoyed all the progress photos.  Good to see you riding and making more time for real-world events. I'm only here so much today because I was unwell and in bed much of the day. Recuperated enough to go riding for half an hour in the late afternoon but! ;-)


*For everyone: Donkey shelter construction photos and building updates*:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/15327726029/in/photostream

The photos of Romeo are the wrong ones for the captions and Brett will fix that tomorrow!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All:lol::lol::lol:

Went out to feed the girls and River was looking out from his condo and nickered at me. It is so nice to see a horse on the place. He has a beautiful face with the white on his nose. I am going to see if I can borrow a camera from my DDIL. I have got to send yall some pictures. *WOOHOO!!!!!!! *He is so pretty. I know he will look better and better as he puts on some more weight. Thanx so much for the support. You guys are wonderful.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*, do you know much about where Red went and did you get any updates on how he's settling in? You may have posted about it and I may even have read it, but my brain is calcifying! ;-) ...can't wait for photos!  I mean, we've seen this horse, but not seen him "home"!


----------



## ellen hays

Sue

I talked to the guy that came to get him and he said he had not heard anything. I brought up the ole sayin that sometimes "no news is good news". Since there have been no complaints that the new owners are happy. I still miss the big guy, but he is much better off being ridden. He had just gotten to be more than I could handle and he knew that. I felt that if he had a change of scenery and a more confident rider he could adjust into a new environment and establish a different relationship with his new owner. I really hope it was a good start for both, rider and horse.


----------



## Celeste

Sue, tell your Mama to let your Daddy enjoy himself. A lot more people die from sitting around on the couch watching TV and eating chips and getting heart attacks than they do from horse accidents. He is a cool guy and I suspect that his interest in the horse racing is keeping him young. You go Dad!


----------



## ellen hays

NM

Just wanted to say that you are all three (you, Jay and Pipes) are very photogenic. Great pics


----------



## corgi

Sue, I love that your Dad races!!!

Ellen, when you know it is your horse..you know. Congrats!! Definitely need more pics.

Nicker...Congrats to you and Piper for doing so well in puppy school. My friend's puppy got kicked out of puppy school. It should have been a sign. That dog was crazy!!! Ended up giving her to a family with an 8 year old boy that was a bundle of energy himself. That was a much better fit.

I have not yet posted any pics of Blue because I do not feel right posting pics of a horse that is not yet legally ours. I am not sure how the owner would feel about that. She is having a hard time letting go already. But if things go well on Sunday...you better believe that Sunday night there will be multiple pics posted.

But, here is a description: 15.1 or 15.2hh Paint. Sorrel with red mane and tail. 3 white socks. A splotch of white on his right side and a splotch of white on his left side and then the white "bald" face with 2 blue eyes. One eye is surrounded by black skin and the other is surrounded by pink. He is very unique looking.


----------



## Roadyy

It is now official. I am moving the horses to a boarding facility the middle of next month. I will have all of our stuff off the farm by December 11th then go to the ACTHA event on Milton,Fl and to the new home on Sunday when we return.

Hopefully they will only be there a short time before moving to the Posse barn and then hopefully to a permanent home with us. The boarding facility is only 10 minutes from the house and barely off my path to work. I can easily make the run there and on to work without backtracking to get to work. The pasture they will be in has a small cover that has been divided into two stalls so we can separate the boys to feed. They have an arena and round pen on the premises to use, but the place is sub par in their electrical and accommodations at the barn. The manager/owner/operator whatever,,she took over the business by leasing the facility, said they would feed twice a day if I provide the grain and they would provide the hay. Both are in the monthly fee. I explained that it would be far and inbetween when I would need them to feed for me since it will be on my way to work and church. I would rather do the feeding myself to keep my relationship with the horses. They can throw the hay out when they do the others, but the grain will stay my responsibility.

I am hoping to help them straighten out some of the electrical stuff while there. She said they would reduce my rent for the work.


----------



## Celeste

We just had some electrical work done. For what they charge, you should have free board for years.


----------



## Roadyy

I figure $30 an hour since I am not licensed in the state of Florida. I am also offering her better ideas to help manage the place more efficiently. Most of her ways are causing double work and it pains me to see no one there has a clue of a better way or she has not tried any of them one. 

It'll take me a month of Sundays to trace out all the existing stuff that isn't connected in the panel.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Blue sounds like he's a very handsome horse. The blue eyes and white face I'll bet are gorgeous. Can't wait to see pictures. 

Rick Sounds like you are going to have a busy time between now and Dec 11. Makes me tired just reading about it. I would love to be as skilled as you are and have some of that energy you have to keep up that kind of pace.


----------



## Roadyy

I wish I had his energy too..oh wait it is me..lol 

I get worn down after a month or so of it and just have to stop for a day or two and just louse around the house watching old westerns to recharge my batteries. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I wish I had his energy too..oh wait it is me..lol
> 
> I get worn down after a month or so of it and just have to stop for a day or two and just louse around the house watching old westerns to recharge my batteries. lol


Rick

Well, I believe you need some good R and R time after your impending tasks. You certainly deserve that day or two of "lousing around the house" for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Well I counted my girls and tucked them in for the night. Them darn varmints:-x Hopefully my girls will be safe from them for another nite. The litl guy was tucked in as well. He has adjusted to the electric fence well. One contact got his attention. I was relieved that he didn't get caught up in the event and charge thru the fence. It happens. He really seems to be a good boy. Plenty of hay, water and salt block. I am really hoping on this one. Don't get me wrong, I do still miss Red. As I said before, I wasn't what he needed and I made every effort to protect him in his transition. This was my baby for 9 years or so. He will always be a part of me. 

Sue You asked about his situation. They told me that the lady that bought him had a tall twh and she planned on pairing Red up with him and go riding with her husband. The two horses had a similar way of going and were compatible. That is important. Many people who ride 3 gaited horses had rather not ride with TWH's because of the difference in speed. Two gaited horses with similar gaits make the ride more synchronized and enjoyable. I will always love that big horse. I will always see him standing there alone looking at me over the fence. He is my big boy. I hope that he will always be safe. If it is not irreverent I ask that God bless him.

Wishing you all a good evening and God bless. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Place

*FYI Rehabing Refeeding Rescue horses*

Join Thehorse.com on Thursday Nov. 20 at 8pm EST for a FREE Ask the Vet live audio Q & A event on rehabing, refeeding and rehoming rescue horses.

Just thought some of us might like the info!


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

That sounds like something I can benefit from. Thanx for the info


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> NM
> 
> Just wanted to say that you are all three (you, Jay and Pipes) are very photogenic. Great pics


Aw, thank's so much Ellen!  YOu made my night!

Sue thanks, but the Pipes sure does keep me busy! :lol:You can't take your eyes off her or she is into something!! even tho we've puppy proofed the house...she finds something.

Roaddy, good luck with the move. I sure do love the looks of the place you are at now. Would love to have that ring!!

Later all!


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, Today wore me right out. I subbed in science and math. Mostly 9th grade classes. Fourteen year olds can really try your patience! After that I did the big trip to tractor supply - water softener salt, feed, bird seed, shavings, the whole nine yards! Ohh my aching back LOL.

I went to a couple baby showers this month. One was for my nephew's girlfriend. It was very small as she is from MA and had just moved here before becoming pregnant. No family here and really no time to make friends. By contrast, I went to my friend's shower where there were 100 guests, friends and family. A huge Italian affair. She received several hand knitted baby blankets. In our family, my son got blankets made by my mom. I got a blanket and so did my siblings, made by my grandmother. We all still have ours. It seemed important to me that family gives gifts like this, yet my future great niece got no family made blanket. Now I am Hell bent to make a blanket, hat and booties before this baby comes!! She is due on Thanksgiving and I started the blanket last night. Am I crazy? hormonal? nastagic or all of the above? LOL you decide. (Sorry for the novel, I'll get back to my knitting now.):lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I refuse to decide on that one..I am not that suicidal. lol


Got the schedule for riding events over the next several weeks..

This weekend I am manning the Local Rodeo so I am missing out on a benefit ride for a man with cancer. That will be on basically the same trail we just rode.

Next weekend is another fund raiser event with 2 different speed trail ride competition, cake walks, games, tack sale, auction and bonfires both Friday and Saturday nights and a slew of other things. It is also for a man with cancer.

Thanksgiving week I am off and plan on plenty of riding possibly going to Kitty's crossroads that AnitaAnne didn't have such a good time at.

December 6th is a Christmas ride and competition at Kitty's where they are giving away a 16" saddle with matching bridle/reins and breast collar.

December 13th is the ACTHA event weekend in Milton,Fl. This is said to be a million dollar facility with over 60 miles of beautiful trails. 

We will have everything out of the barn before this trip and deliver the horses to the new boarding location upon returning to town.


I called the owners yesterday to tell them about moving the horses next month. It is kind of a double edge sword after talking with her. Their insurance was forced cancelled after learning they were leasing the pasture out to boarding. This turned it into commercial property. They have been trying to find an affordable insurance to cover our agreement with little luck. Every place they checked was 3 times the normal cost. now with me moving she is going to get her previous agent to try and get it rewritten to the original coverage.

They will loose the income from my boarding, but will be able to get coverage in case of disaster and not having anything.

MN17, I love the place to and hate to move, but gotta step back and regroup to go forward. 

Ellen, I'm sure Red is loving his new job and is doing just fine. Glad River is respecting the fence.

Happy Place, glad you got some school time in, but sorry it was stressful teens.lol Hope your back eases up soon. I was always taught that pain is nothing more than weakness leaving the body.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Well believe winter is here upon us in the SE region. Cloudy, brisk and windy. Everybody is fed. The girls are out rambling and scratching. River is out eating his hay. I think being confined overnight unnerves him. He seems to be glad to be on the outside. I went out before my caffeine fix and saw that everyone had what they needed and made my way back in. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Stay warm and cozy. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Blue

Happy, I know what you mean about needing to make that blanket. My family, it seems, is like your nephew's girlfriend's family. My first son, by ex-husband, I had a small baby shower, but nothing like a personalized blanket for keeping. Second son, didn't even get a baby shower. When I remarried and we decided to have a child, although no one gave me a shower, someone in the family made a beautiful baby quilt. Heck, even our adopted daughter came with a hand crocheted bunting that her birth mother insisted I keep for her when she has her own child.

It's a beautiful gesture and I think this young girl will feel much more welcomed by it. So, no more typing until it's done!:lol:

Sounds like everyone else is doing well. I worked a half day yesterday and found out that my hours will be increasing just a little bit. That's great news for my budget, but one less day to get anything done around here. I got started on this painting finally and am anxious to get it done. My manure pile is absolutely colossal, the leaves are coming down and I need to start my winter yard clean up, and let's just throw the holidays in there getting closer and closer! I LOVE this time of year! 

I had taken my dog, Doc, to work with me for his rabies shot and I wanted the Dr. to look at his bad limp. I think I told you before that he blew out his right knee joint and was on 6 weeks of complete lock down rest. Well that knee healed well, now the other knee is a mess! So another 6 to 8 weeks of absolutely NO running or playing. That's hard with 5 dogs, but the surgery to fix it is way too many thousands of dollars. So he's just going to have to get well.

My mare, Sugar, was a little "off" yesterday. I got worried and called the vet just to let him know. She came around in the evening and we feel it was just one of those "barometer" days. There was a weather disturbance passing through. The meds seem to be helping her. Vet said it could take a month or more to heal those ulcers so I'm sticking with the routine. I ordered some slow feeder hay nets. When the time is right I'll hang one in her stall and 3 or 4 scattered about the pasture fence. Hopefully that will help keep something in her belly on a slow feed.

My husband got frustrated with his laptop the other evening. It's been really giving him fits for a couple months. Then the dog started barking in the front yard and wouldn't stop, I was in the shower and couldn't help with either problem. He slammed the laptop so hard it shattered the screen! I told him he's not allowed to use mine so he has to go find a new one. I'm sure you have an idea how expensive these things are! 

Well, I'm off and running for the day. Have to go to the hardware store for more painting supplies and try to get a couple loads of manure to the dump this morning before it gets too windy. Laundry to do and pick up a few groceries.

Did I miss pictures of River? I keep looking for them, if I missed them somebody please tell me what page.

Would it not be way cool if we all managed to meet somewhere for a camp out? How much fun would that be? :clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: I think it's lovely that you want to continue the tradition (and welcome the new gf into the family) by making the baby a blanket. I would think both the mother and the baby will treasure it!

Rick: Just reading your schedule makes me tired. holy moly.

ellen: Glad River is settling into his new home. Can't wait for pictures!

Blue: Glad the mare is doing better, but I can only imagine how worried you were yesterday. Hope the issue was simply the weather and the meds are doing their job.


Been a busy couple days for me, but in a mostly good way. Have the week off work (ugh), so been trying to get as much winterizing stuff done around the place as possible before the polar vortex hits here tonight. I have taken a bit of time out for some fun stuff though, going for a ride with my SIL on Tuesday and yesterday going down to visit Dream! Have some stuff I need to get done this morning, but hopefully will have some pictures to post later.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Koolio

As always, so much going on around here?

Ellen - congratulations on the the new horse! It sounds like he is settling in nicely.

Roadyy - I hope the move with the horses goes well. The new place is lucky to have you there. I have to admit I'm just a bit jealous of your event calendar. It is too cold to ride here... 

HP - it sounds like you spent a day in my world teaching 14 year olds science. At that age, they certainly are an interesting and challenging bunch. Teaching them is not for the faint of heart. I'm glad you got to decompress with some retail therapy at TS.

Nicker - beautiful photos as always.

Sue - love the chemistry joke. I always embed jokes (I especially love the Chemistry Cat memes) in my teaching presentations. At first the kids groan, but soon they start making up jokes of their own. I hope your dad keeps on with the horses. It is probably keeping him younger and healthier and most certainly happier.

Corgi - good luck on the test ride on Sunday. I hope it all goes well with Blue.

Blue - I'm glad to hear Sugar is doing a little better. I expect there will be lots of up and down days with her though.

It is cold today with the mercury dropping below -20 C (-4F). The sun is shining making the frost and the snow glitter like jewels. It is a good day to be inside baking or shopping as I need to do a bit of both.

Koolio is going to the stable on Dec 1 for boarding and I have arranged to take a lesson once a week with a reining coach there. I don't plan on doing any reining, but I think the cross training will be good for him and for me. It is also something I've never done before. My goal is to get him softer and more responsive and to continue to work on his self collection and carriage. He moves so nicely when he works at it, but he takes a lot of prompting to get him there. It will be good to ride in the evenings again.

Sally and Sam will winter at home and my daughter hopes to find a lease arrangement for Himmy (Cheeky Pony). If not, Himmy will come home until DD is back from Florida. She (DD) is leaving just after Christmas and will be there for 3 full months, riding, training and competing with her coach. I'm going to miss her terribly. After that, she plans to apply to work with Cavalia, or take another working student position in Europe. While it breaks my heart to see her go, I am happy for her that she is doing what she loves.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Glad Sugar is doing better. Red ate green acorns that have tannin in them. It irritates the gut really badly. He colicked, The pain med I gave him also worked on his stomach and the vet's final diagnosis was ulcers. I remember how stressful that was. I kept him on his medicine and he did fine. I am sure Sugar will probably have some bouts of touch and go during her recovery. But, with you as her caregiver, she will do fine I am so glad this is something that can be treated without surgery.

I am going to borrow my DIL's camera. You haven't missed any pictures. I think the pictures that will be really nice will be the pictures of Ladona's DH's horse. River is still so thin. He has got some ways to go. But I know 100 lbs will make him shine. I talked to a friend of mine at the tractor place whose husband trains gaited horses. She said her hubby could help me this winter. If I waited til spring, he would be training horses to show. She was concerned with me trying to get on River alone. He is unfamiliar to me and that could be dangerous. I couldn't help agreeing with her. It was Red I was trying to get on when the saddle slipped and I took a tumble. If I had not had a helmet on that big dent would have been in my head instead of the helmet. Therefore, using riding helmets are high on my list. 

Hope everything works out with your mare

I agree with you on us all meeting somewhere. Give me alittle time with River and all you will have to do is let me know where.


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot a couple of important events on that schedule. 

Dec.6th where I am going to Kitty's Crossroads during the day we are also going to the Christmas parade that night. Teens will be selling glow sticks for fund raiser, wife will be driving remote control school bus that is the size of a hotwheels for toddlers in parade and I will either be riding with Posse in parade or helping sell glow sticks.

Dec.7th we leave after church at noon to drive about 2 hours to a Christmas Cookie party at the ACTHA event host's house. Apparently all the womenz will be in the kitchen making 3 day cookies. Something about freezing, thawing, icing, freezing and so on while the guys lounge around dirtying up the house.


Yep, needed those to be added in there. I'm sure I will be getting some work in on the bumper pull trailer while off during Thanksgiving vacation. Would really like to get the flooring done in it and maybe even some sanding and painting it the weather is permitting.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I'm so glad you're getting help with River. I have to say, as many years as I've been riding and as many horses as I've rehabbed, I still have back up when a new one comes here. You just never know. 

Can't wait for pictures. Skinny or not, he's in la familia now, no? So, let's take a look at him!

And thanks for everyone's kind words regarding Sugar. She's very slowly headed in the right direction and actually showing interest in food which is a very good sign. I'm slowly increasing her intake. Until I know she's on the mend, I have to be very careful.

I got some brown paint to do the interior doors so it would contrast nicely with my faded adobe color inside. It Looks Rose! Ugh! It's awful and I can't get back to town until the weekend. This whole color choosing thing is stressful!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Sally and Sam will winter at home and my daughter hopes to find a lease arrangement for Himmy (Cheeky Pony). If not, Himmy will come home until DD is back from Florida. She (DD) is leaving just after Christmas and will be there for 3 full months, riding, training and competing with her coach. I'm going to miss her terribly. *After that, she plans to apply to work with Cavalia,* or take another working student position in Europe. While it breaks my heart to see her go, I am happy for her that she is doing what she loves.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


What an opportunity. I looked it up on the internet. A description they used for the performance was "a feast for the eyes" and it was. Miss her terribly, but celebrate her opportunity if she can work with those trainers and horsemen:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

It would be fun to post one of those US Maps where everyone could put a pin on where they are located. I'm sure there is a widget for it but I am not up to the task today!
DH found a lovely 2006 F250 that only has 60,000 miles on it. It has been a Florida truck and is now in this guys garage. He is pretty sure he is going to sell soon. If I can lock down some permanent work, that baby could be mine! I've seen a lot of trailers that I would like too. Now all I need is a real job and I could meet up with everyone for some camping! If I had to guess, I would say we would be meeting somewhere in Missouri. I'd gladly go there for a week!

Back to reality. It snowed today. Nothing stuck but it really did snow. Saturday is the firearms opener for Deer. Some cold weather and snow would make for a pretty good hunt. Gearing up for lots of hunt time and some Rosie snuggling time! Come on Friday.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> It would be fun to post one of those US Maps where everyone could put a pin on where they are located. I'm sure there is a widget for it


Here is an easy one. In theory, you zoom in to where you are and left click on the map to mark your spot.

Map.

Can you tell I am trying to waste 15 minutes? Its not enough time to get into a major project before I venture out into the flurries shock: :evil to feed the ponies.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that's a great map, but I can't get it to let me place my pin on it. Do I have to do something special? I'm really computer illiterate so really dumb it down for me please.


----------



## Celeste

You have to have a password to add your pin. If you share the password that you used, we can add our locations.


----------



## Blue

Great, another password. Do we have a head slap icon?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> You have to have a password to add your pin. If you share the password that you used, we can add our locations.


I used the always-amazing '12345' as the password, but I can't get it to accept that now.

Map failure!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

The problem is our friends in Australia and New Zealand. We will have to figure a way to get our family across the water. Sure can not leave them out. Speaking of them, we have heard from SueC, but what about Stanley? I remember that he was turning over a new leaf! You do know that his birthday is sometime this month. I tried to find the day, I couldn't. I just remember him mentioning it. You know he is a tricky one. Stanley where are you?:?:?:?


----------



## Blue

Stan is a slippery one. Remember he's dealing with that pesky legal issue. He may be busy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Now that the outside chores are done for the day (and snow is falling, but I am doing my best to ignore that!), had a minute to get pictures from the other day organized.

On Tuesday, I went out with my SIL and a lady from her barn, on that friend's horse. The mare is fairly new to the barn, but she has been a delight. Not real finished, but very sweet and willing. And seeing as the boys are having a well-deserved end-of-season break, I am thrilled to have a horse to ride at all!

Weather was unusually warm: 62 and partly sunny. The light breeze was cold though, just as a small reality check. No way was I going to waste what was likely the last nice day of the year doing chores. 















































Yesterday I drove down to see Dream. I have been getting more-than-daily updates from the friend she is with, but it was so nice to see her in person. She actually came running over to greet me (unusual for her, as she is not a very demonstrative or cuddly horse). Her topline looks SO much better! :clap:She is still far from fat, but compared to how she looked a month ago, there is a dramatic improvement - no more xylophone spine!! She has about 2 weeks left on the doxy, so fingers crossed that is enough to knock the Lyme into remission.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, we will just have to teleconference them into our trip!We'll use go pro cameras during the riders and we can rig an outdoor movie screen and have Stanley's mug right there around the campfire with us! A split screen can put Sue up there too!

NorthernStar, if you can make it edown to me, we can trailer together the rest of the way!
Where there is a will, there is a way!!!

On a more serious note, my old dog has been crop dusting me for the past hour. I fear that if she gets too close to the wood burner her fumes will ignite! :shock: Why do old dogs get so gassy? ugh


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

Sounds like the weather in PA is really cooperating for riding.. Glade Dream is looking so good and is happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Happy, the older ones can sometimes benefit from probiotics! I learned this from experience. Our old one could clear out a truck!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! A quick pop in before a late dinner-

Snowing beautifully like the dickens here, and a much heavier amount on the way from our sister shores of Lk Superior 

Not much of any new news to report- Snow, and happily welcomed for those of us who enjoy it... DH's Fisheries Station have put the research boats away for the winter, and now for several months will be net repair and the viewing/recording data of 1000's of fish scales/micro chips/spines... that very last lake they just did had a teeny strip of land between it and Lk MI, and in 22 yrs of his career, it was the 1st time he came close to hypothermia. We've been already into winter here. They did get some good data, however, and now they're off the boats until spring. 

Three nights ago up here, we were remembering the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald, and our local news shows a touching few minutes of the families who gather @ Whitefish Point to ring the bell 29 times, and one for the Captain.... I've been on Superior's shores for a lifetime, and the size and ferocity of it is humbling. I cannot imagine enduring it in November on a 729 ft freighter... Do give a listen to Gordon Lightfoot's gripping song. (A Joseph Fulton has footage on you tube) At the age of 10, I remember it clearly. Standing next to the bell after it was retrieved from the icy depths I'll never forget...

Horses.... ! I hadn't time to read much but do I see that Auntie Ellen does have a horse named River after all? Congratulations!! What a beautiful thing for you to have a swishy tailed and beautifully maned equine out the back door again. Looking forward to seeing him in your new avatar soon 

Getting late way too fast- here are a few photos to share for now...







* Star and Laney here- Sugar in paddock behind


----------



## Northernstar

The sign is supposed to say "Welcome to your National Forests", but a short person doesn't take good selfies haha

Getting winter treks in all the spots that will soon become too deep to tackle, or in accessible...

Goodnight all and God Bless


----------



## Northernstar

Happy Place said:


> Ellen, we will just have to teleconference them into our trip!We'll use go pro cameras during the riders and we can rig an outdoor movie screen and have Stanley's mug right there around the campfire with us! A split screen can put Sue up there too!
> 
> NorthernStar, if you can make it edown to me, we can trailer together the rest of the way!
> Where there is a will, there is a way!!!
> 
> On a more serious note, my old dog has been crop dusting me for the past hour. I fear that if she gets too close to the wood burner her fumes will ignite! :shock: Why do old dogs get so gassy? ugh


Apologies, HP! Already signed off but saw your invite... I don't know where you're going, but my hands are too full to travel down atm! Consider yourself and your Rosie girl to come up any time you wish, however!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Stan is a slippery one. Remember he's dealing with that pesky legal issue. He may be busy.


 
Still lurking in the back ground
Worked until 3-00am on documents and so far have a date of Tuesday next week for a meeting, however my barrister as sent the opposition a letter of acceptance of the meeting time and set out our present position and added another punch to it. So with some luck Tuesday next week will be the beginning of getting the issues settled.

Had a hospital appointment this morning the treadmill test of the heart. Got to level 4 which was good and no adverse effects. The pump performed well so SWMBO has no more excuses:twisted::shock::lol: However she is off to Auckland this weekend again.

Walking through our town I noticed one of the regulars standing on my corner in the arcade. Sent him on his way, told him to ply his trade on the other side of the road.

Still looking at the ford. The versions we have has a 5 cylinder Volvo diesel but am disappointed with the turbo lag. Makes the car feel like it has s flat spot on take off. Also considering a Toyota now. Got to be sure its a lot of money.

As for the get together that would be a hoot
Great photos and conversation every one
Bugs is still trying to get the strawberries.

cheers all
Before I go MR the weather is windy, cloudy, not very good


----------



## Blue

Northern Star, a wonderful reminder to us all. We have a pretty good life don't we? Hugs!


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> Ellen, we will just have to teleconference them into our trip!We'll use go pro cameras during the riders and we can rig an outdoor movie screen and have Stanley's mug right there around the campfire with us! A split screen can put Sue up there too!
> 
> NorthernStar, if you can make it edown to me, we can trailer together the rest of the way!
> Where there is a will, there is a way!!!
> 
> On a more serious note, my old dog has been crop dusting me for the past hour. I fear that if she gets too close to the wood burner her fumes will ignite! :shock: Why do old dogs get so gassy? ugh


Why is it women refer to their loved ones as old dogs. And my mug Ill have you know this face has frightened the hell out of a number of folks. Also, I don't share the screen credits with anyone Even if she is an Australian and most likely related.


----------



## Stan

Having a look at my avatar. Whatever it is I'm looking for, its still lost.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Guess I'm lurking too...have read up, the last 3 pages, & way too much for individual comments; 'tho, pics please, Ellen, want to see River!

A get-together would be amazing. But, I can't travel, & no one is going to go on a hiatus to Denver to watch me muck near Brighton & wrangle along on a lesson! Will be fun to see who can get together where whenever. Pictures are required!

Much love from outside-looking-in, 'nite all!


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Yall I did a really stupid thing and now I am in a panic. I got everything as winterized as possible. Two things I just walked past and didn't do. I did not undo the hoses on the barn facet and the facet on the front of the house. What was I thinking. I spent part of my trip to get the rtv getting anti freeze for the tractor and went next door to turn on a block on the wall heater. Did everything right, but those two things. When I unscrewed the hoses, I felt ice in the mouth of the spigots. Oh no:shock::shock::shock: The temps are going to rise out of the freezing point later in the a.m. and thru out the day. I have read that if the faucets are turned on and open, the pressure will release as the water liquefies. Oh me oh me. I really don't feel like crawling under the house and fixing broken water pipes. What a DA, and I don't mean district attorney. If yall have any suggestions please let me know. I really would like to dodge a crisis if possible


----------



## Blue

Depending on how far under the house the freeze is, I've used a hair dryer before to loosen the ice plug enough for the water to start coming. 

I gotta go to work now, but I'm sure others will have better suggestions.

You're not a DA silly. I don't even wanna talk about some of the things I've done!

Good luck!


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Blue

Will try that.


----------



## Roadyy

The hair dryer is a good idea. How cold has it been over the last couple of days there? How cold at night the last few nights? What was the temp there last night? 

These are all going to determine the severity of the frozen pipes. If it has been in upper 60's during the day and this is first freezing temps at night and just below freezing temps then you are more likely to be fine with a quick thawing with the hair dryer. If it has been freezing temps at night the last several nights and nothing above 40s during the day then you likely have more serious problem.

Give us more info on temps and if it is a stick frame house, how much of barrier do you have around the bottom?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick

Yesterday was cool, but in the high 40s I think. No freezing until last nite. What I am worried about is the wind chill. Low 20s last nite and will rise to about 40 today. I really need to thaw it out because its is going back down into the 20s tonite. The water source at the barn is going to be in the sun today. The one at the house is going to need alittle more care. It is on the north side of the house and gets very little sun. The house is a wood frame structure with concrete block foundation.


----------



## ellen hays

I wrapped the faucel with flannel and wrapped some air filled shipping protection and wrapped over that. Then placed a plastic grocery sack over that and hopefully secured all of that with some hay string. The first application blew off, but the flannel material was in place. When I rewrapped it, I noticed that there was play in the handle to turn the water on where before there wasn't. I will keep it wrapped until temps have risen a bit and check to see if I can free up the handle and open the spigot. If the ice chunk doesn't loosen up, I guess I need to do the hairdryer thing. I am ready with extension cord and hairdryer.

What do ya think?


----------



## Roadyy

I think you will be fine. I would get started on thawing now so you have the rest of the day to do any repairs if needed instead in the freezing wind tonight. Do you still have running water in the house? If so then you going to be ok. Just leave a couple of sinks running a very small stream while thawing the spigot. Leave the spigot off for the first 20 minutes of running the hair dryer over it then turn it on slow. 

Another thing you could do instead of the hair dryer is put a space heater under the house by the pipe. Let it run for 20 minutes or so then go check the spigot for flow. The spigot at the barn being in the open will be better to use the hair dryer on it.

I assume you have the insulation on hand to protect it once thawed from the next freeze.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Thanx for advice. Went thru the house earlier and checked all water outlets. Yes it is running. Yes I do have insulation and will use it


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

The spigot at the barn is open. Ask prayers and they get answered. I will continue monitoring the house spigot. Thanx for the help. See, this is what I mean about having yall and not being alone. Thanx


----------



## Koolio

Ellen. - I have done this many times. (You'd think I would learn better). The hair dryer works, but takes time and you have to be out in the cold. You can also fill an old sock with rice or barley, tie the end closed, microwave it for about a minute and a half and then place it on and around the spigot. You can fasten with some duct tape if need be. The "magic sock" works well for this. It also works as a bit warmer and as a heating pad. If you want get fancy, you can sew a permanent one out of heavy cotton or flannel.

Now that you mention this, I realize one of my hoses is still connected to the spigot as well and it has been in the -20's here day and night :shock:.

Gotta love winter!


----------



## ellen hays

*YEA YEA YEA*


*THE FAUCET AT THE HOUSE IS OPEN. I HAVE LEARNED MY LESSON. AND AM GRATEFUL:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: HAIR DRYER - A MULTI FUNCTIONAL APPLIANCE.*

*Thanks to all of you. *

*Koolio the magic sock sounds like a winner. That will be great for spigots not close to electrical outlets. Hope you will not have any frozen spigots.*

*What would I do without yall. The LORD certainly gives one all that they need in times of trouble. To me right now, would not be a good time to have to dig up and repair a water line or have to go under the house to fix a pipe. I definitely will be more on guard from here on out. Thanx *


----------



## Koolio

*Beautiful but frosty...*

Now tell me this doesn't look cold. Poor Sam looks like an Alien horse with all the frost hanging from him. He's so fuzzy though he hardly notices. If it wasn't so dang cold, I'd have snapped a picture.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad all is well in Bama country today. Hope they pull off the win against MSU tomorrow.


----------



## tjtalon

Glad that worked out well, Ellen!

I keep a rice sock handy for when I'm woken up w/cramps in my legs &/or feet. Works wonders.

2 more days of working in it. Monday supposed to be in the low 30s w/wind. Will see about HM. I've been feeling less courageous about the cold this year than I was last year. Can't give up, 'tho...haven't learned to canter yet!

Hope everyone has a good day! "Go Bama", just for Rick!


----------



## ellen hays

Yall

I wanted to share something about River. For the past couple of days, he has appeared to be apprehensive. I give him space and he always comes back to me. He really seems to be warming up to me. I have noticed that he is a Join up horse. I have even backed up and walked in a different direction. Well, here he comes. The little guy will follow you anywhere. I left him where he could come and go from his stall last night. He adjusted well. I am going to talk to the guy I mentioned yesterday about helping me safely get started riding him. I can't wait until spring. River seems to be a very warm and agreeable little horse. He is a submissive horse so I know he was at the bottom of the hierarchy where he came from. I am not sure what kind of bit to use on him and don't want to use a bit that will be too harsh. He seems to have a good mouth and I am really going to try to get him to work off my legs and develop other cues in time that will keep me out of his mouth. I am so looking forward to this. 

My cell phone is charging and I will try to take some pictures and send them. My litl young man needs to be on my avatar. I wrote down the page where Rick broke the picture transfer process down. Guess I need to be studying it. Hopefully, yours truly, the technically challenged one will succeed. Can't wait for yall to see pictures.


----------



## ellen hays

Wanted to mention one other thing. If yall don't mind, my biggest hurdle moving pictures to the HF is getting them from my cell phone to the email. I just seem to be running into a brick wall here. The one picture of River that I successfully got to my post on HF was the picture the owner sent me to my email. There is something I am doing wrong when I am trying to send my picture from my cellphone to my email. :?:?:? I am sure its something simple, but that's where I usually am brought to a halt. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roadyy

type in your email address to send the pictures to instead of to a phone number.


----------



## ellen hays

All I can say "Technology makes me want to curse profusely" An uncooperative cellphone oh me. Really nice pictures considering the little guy is thin. Would love to share. Technology is inept. I laugh at the idea we have advanced technology. I know this seems like a bad attitude, but I mean it from my heart. Perhaps one day sometime in the near future I can show you my horse. Obviously I have reached that point. 

Good night and if God is not upset with me, God bless and keep you. Good grief!! Confound cell phones:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: what type of phone do you have? maybe someone else has the same type and can walk you through the steps.


----------



## ellen hays

It is a Samsung Verizon piece of you know what. Just venting no offence.


----------



## Happy Place

It's snowing again. Poor Lil chicken coop in the backgroung. 
Ellen I have a Samsung galaxy. Is your Samsung a smart phone? If so, go to the forum from your phone. Post a reply and you will see 3 dots on the right side of the screen. Tap that and it will say attach image. Tap that and it will ask where from. Tap the documents, then tap gallery and find your pic. Presto your pic will be added! Hope this helps.

Btw- I read that if you make a rice filled pouch the size of your nesting boxes, it will keep the eggs from freezing in extreme temps. Put bedding right over it so you don't get it all chicken poopy. I'm trying it this year.


----------



## Happy Place

Rick my son's GF goes to MSU. I have to side with mean green this time, even tho I am a Maize and Blue fan.


----------



## ellen hays

yall 

I am going to bed. The phone may be smart, but the user is out there some where and very irritated. I don't know if my problem is reception or operator error. Me and this phone just don't g and haw. I did something one time and was able to seen a picture to my email. 

Have a good night. Will see ya tomorrow


----------



## Celeste

Text it to Rick. He'll know what to do with it.


----------



## tjtalon

I never can seem to wind down fast from Friday late night work to get to bed at a reasonable hour for early-ish Saturday....whatever. was a very busy day...

Ellen, I agree, Rick will post for you. He's done it for me, a lot!. I have a Samsung Galaxy that I'm still learning to use. Reading your posts reminded me of the send-something-to-my-own-email thing. Tried that just a bit ago; successfully sent, then, that pic of me in Janice's tack shed to my mother just now. I do believe it worked.

When I have a pic in email, I send it to My Pictures on the comp, then I usually put it in PhotoBucket (somewhere I wrote down Rick's instructions for going direct to our thread from comp, but it's buried somewhere). 

I sure understand the frustration! Wasn't born w/computer-whatever tech savvy in my head.

River sounds absolutely wonderful. Are Saddlebreds the, generally, so kindhearted & willing to "join"? Asking because of little Addie (miss him), he was like that. I'm really happy for you!

One more work day (might be dragging a bit thru it, but TGmyF anyway).

Blue, I'm glad to hear Sugar is hanging in there. What a lot of work, for both of you. How's the turtle, did I miss an update?

Lots of winter pics...cold...cold is cold. Brrr. Bundle up, all (even Rick; this might be a hard winter, might have to double up on the flannel shirts!)

Thinking of Stan, hope the legal stuff is progressing in his favor.

Nicker, that pup can't get any cuter...however, she may just be getting smarter. Good luck w/that!
Done rambling...for now. I'm like Colorado weather changes: sometimes I show up, sometimes I don't.

'Nite all.


----------



## Stan

Hey TJ thanks for the thought on the legal issues One never knows until a decision is delivered. I'm confident but if the others dig their toes in its the high court and another 6 months.

Cramp Older legs and cramp go hand in hand but I find a 800 milligram of Magnesium each night greatly reduces the cramp. In fact when I am taking that dosage I don't get any cramp, And I'm sleeping better. Also, so we can all help, post a photo of the offending leg we can study it. Never know we might spot something you have missed.:twisted::shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Weather in Northland this day Saturday. Strong winds and rain.:-x wanted more time with the horse. He is still being an AH. While replacing the glow plugs in the truck this afternoon He put his head over the rails and had a look at the strawberries, I growled and he lifted his head, looked at me, quickly had another go and then after I had growled again he wanders away. I'd put money on it he does it just to get a rise out of me. 

Cheers all


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you are all doing good this a.m.. Darn phone, but Celeste and TJ that's a great idea. TJ as techno challenged as I am, I might have to pick your brain. I took some good pictures of River and I really would like to share them with everybody. If it is reception once we get the operator error out of the way then I can probably send them when I go to town. Cell towers around there:wink: I am going to put my warm winter coat on this a.m. to feed. Burrrrr! You guys up North, you are so gutsy. I am like TJ this winter, just don't feel like dealing with it this year. Being in the South, weather like last winter traumatized me. I am not over it yet. Hah, I am ready for spring already.

Thanx for the photo help last night. Stay warm and safe today. 

God bless and keep you.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy* *(and anyone who was interested in that race fall on the last video of my dad racing)*: Have you ever been to harness races? And have you ever seen the fixed head checks in popular use? For those unfamiliar, a fixed head check is a strap that forces a harness horse's head to stay up - limits any movement down and much sideways movement as well. The strap is attached at the back to the harness saddle and at the front most commonly to a check bit - a narrow bit in the horse's mouth which is not the driving bit - and sometimes via a chin strap. So, I was wondering about the involvement of the fixed head check in that fall.

Some trotting people believe forcing the head and neck into that position reduces the risk of falling. To me that seems counterintuitive - how does a horse balance a stumble if it doesn't have free use of its head and neck? We think running head checks (just rings that elevate the reins so they can act from further up) are a safer substitute, but frankly my dad doesn't usually use any of these things.

And whether they make falls more likely or not (and I would guess that they do), I think they make falls worse when they do happen, taking aways so much of the horse's ability to rebalance. And imagine how sore the horse's mouth is after such a fall with a check bit taking that kind of blow. Also have a look at how that mare ends up stranded like a beetle on its back. That kind of gear has to be taken off before a horse can get up again...

Which brings me to a general question, in view of the loss of two Melbourne cup runners last week, the favourite from post-race cardiac arrest (like Jim Fixx the jogger) and another post-race when a stupid spectator waved a flag right into its face, it shied and broke a leg in the rose garden fence.
*
So I want to ask any of you that have anything they want to say on racing, how do you think racing could be improved? What are the issues, and possible solutions?
*
I'm freelance writing for magazines and this is something I might end up writing about...


----------



## SueC

Head checks look like this:



















That second picture is at the extreme end of the spectrum, but I have actually seen horses raced like that, and the majority of horses that have fixed head checks on in harness racing in our part of the world have unnaturally high head positions that look very uncomfortable...


----------



## SueC

On a nicer note, I also found this:










...thought that was worth sharing.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

I may have made a breakthrough on sending a picture.


Sue

I don't know that much about the headset gear, but the one set so high looks like it would hamper the horse from seeing where it is going. Do they stumble or fall when they are set high like that?


----------



## Blue

A picture from Ellen! He looks good girlfriend! I like him. 
(still wanna see his face better tho)


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I keep a rice sock handy for when I'm woken up w/cramps in my legs &/or feet. Works wonders.


TJ, do you have an electric blanket? Because I am a convert and am singing its praises. I never thought to get an electric blanket in my 20s even though I used to suffer with cold feet at night from lots of time living in unheated houses. I used to get up at night and put my feet in a bucket of warm water when I couldn't bear it anymore. Then I discovered wheat bags. Now that was great, but in 2009 Brett and I went to Tasmania (our coldest state) for five months, and the self-contained place we rented there was equipped with electric blankets. I was always skeptical of these things, but we tried them and within a week we were vowing to buy some when we got back home, and saying, "How could we _not_ have had these things for so long?"

And now that my knees, hips, arthritic finger joints and various random bits are starting to niggle, that electric blanket is a marvel for promoting healing and reducing pain...

:shock: PS: And my vision is now at the point where glasses are around the corner. Noticed I couldn't remove a splinter like I used to because I couldn't focus on it properly, and starting to get blur in ultra-fine print like on food labels... :shock: :shock: :shock: Shame that our bodies wear out like that, huh? My husband, ever a sunbeam, says, "You're going to look so cute in glasses." Anyone else here feel cheated when the vision wasn't what it used to be?


----------



## ellen hays

I will see if I can get a picture and gather his forelock where you can see his eyes. His iris's are small and that leaves some white around his eyes. Not too much and his eyes are still soft and not wild. I like it. I rode with some friends that one of their spotted saddle horses was like that. Once he gains more weight, I think he will have a broad chest.


----------



## Blue

Well the new medication that was compounded for Sugar came in yesterday so I got her started on it last night. At least it's only once a day and I can try to get it mixed into some feed so she eats it. She and I both are getting pretty tired of the 4 times a day with the oral syringe. She's becoming a master at plugging the tip with her tongue and not letting it plunge! We'll still have some ups and downs but I hear this omeprazole works well.

For those of you in the super cold country right now, Sorry! I feel for ya. I spent one year in Michigan just outside Grand Rapids. Truly beautiful country, but I'm too much of a wuss to try to take care of horses in those winters.

Right now Central Az has a high of 68 to 70 with light breezes. Golden leaves on the cottonwoods, sycamores and oaks and the pines are perking up. I swear, November makes me believe in the energies of the universe!

Ellen, can you get someone to help you wrap your pipes with heat tape? My sister in E. Tx has used that under her mobile and it helped a lot.


----------



## SueC

Oooooh Ellen, he is super cute!  He looks a little apprehensive at the moment - not settled in yet obviously. Been on his own before? Any horse near you to hobnob with?

The head check (/overcheck) historically had two ideas: 1) Forcing carriage horses' head high so they would look "proud", and 2) Keeping horses from tangling in driving gear, e.g. grabbing their breast plates (but you can use a running headcheck for that, which doesn't rigidly truss the horse up like that).

I think many harness people don't give a flying bean if their horses can see properly. This is common - I borrowed this photo from another thread, and the trainer of this horse apparently used less gear than most other people:










Posting a photo of my father with a horse on track caused a bit of surprise and the comment that they'd only ever seen horses jogged in that little gear, not raced...


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Blue Omeprazole was what the vet gave Red. It did a good job and wasn't long til he was fine. Hope you have as good results as I did.

Sue I know you will do well with your freelance writing. I will pose questions as I think of them. Hope this goes well.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

First...Ellen, I LOVE him!!! There is something about River's stance that tells me 'good boy', 'gentle soul'. You better get up on him quick! :wink:

Just a little something I like to do when I bring a new horse home is hand walk him around my surrounding A LOT! I want to see how he responds to the environment while i'm not on top. For example, how does he respond to traffic? Amish? Dogs? Humans walking down the road? 

We have a lot of Amish, and I know if I heard one approaching I would go down to the edge of the road and stand there an let them go by and see the reaction. The buggies can be very noisy as well as having a horse pull it is strange to a saddle horse.

But I digress....my point is....get him out of the pasture, even if you aren't going to ride him, expose him to as much as possible around your place!!! Just my non-professional opinion.:wink: This then give you time to work on walking on lead, you can do ground work, and bond. I think I had Jay 6 days prior to having the courage to jump on, so this is what I did. Gave me a little confidence to know that he had been past various obstacles and he was OK with it.

More in a second........


----------



## Blue

Ellen, be sure to balance weight gain with body condition. He looks not too bad right now so don't worry yourself over it too much.

Sue, I wear bifocal contact lenses and still need cheaters to read or see anything smaller than a german shepherd. Hubby bought a big screen TV and I still have to move my chair closer. And the ringing in my ears is getting louder than the nascar races. I've never had an electric blanket. But I've had hot flashes and night sweats for so many years they pretty much keep the arthritic joints warm. Except for the ankles that were both broken. Takes about 12 steps to get them loosened when I get up. But I can get a Sr discount at Denny's!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, just saw your second picture. Jay has small eyes too and you can often see his whites. I like it b/c he is super relective...I can definitely tell what he is think. :lol::lol: Especially when he's mad at me for not being around....Where have you been?:-x

Sue, I love writing and back at it too. It's freeing. About electric blankets. Love them....but my mom swears they are what caused her bad joints. She would fall asleep with it on high. When she finally awoke her whole body would be still and almost swollen from the heat. She thinks over time it dried her joints out....not scientific, but sensible.

TJ, how can you be turned off by the cold? Dress warm! Horses and riding are worth it! So is breathing in the fresh air and horsey smell!:lol:

Not much horse news here. Didn't go out last night. Had Piper's stitches checked (all good) and then met my sister (and Piper) at the nursing home to visit dad for a while. Pipes does so well there. Dad was confused and didn't talk much at all, dont even know if he knew me, so sister and I talked between the two of us. Then we had dinner with my niece and her friends.

MR did y0u ever see my post about MY TRACKS? It's an app I found on my phone for tracking my rides. You inspired me. Love it!

MR and Corgi, I have an opportunity to come down your way in January to do a speaking engagement with my co-author. It's located in The Plains, Virginia. Don't know where that is in relation to either of you. but if not too far..... I hear it is big horse country!! 

I think I missed something about a get-together. What was that about?

DH is going with his family to watch his niece play hoops. He'll be gone all weekend.  Nice having a puppy to give me an excuse to stay home.  I haven't gotten over my distaste of his sister and cousin and the whole vaation thing in August.:evil: So I"m not too sad about not going. Haven't seen either of them since. Well I take that back. Saw his sister once when she came to see Pipes. The look on her face when I stepped through my front door was priceless.(she apparently didn't htink I was home).....it said...I :twisted: you. OH WELL....:lol::lol::lol:

I LOVE quiet weekends alone. I seem to get more done when he's not here too for some reason. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

We got our first snow Thursday. Pipes loved it!  It's been COLD here. In the 20s. I'm not ready for this. 

Thank gosh my car is a pigsty b/c I came out of work and my car was covered in ice and snow. No snow brush.... fortunatly I had gloves in there to wipe off the 2 inches!:shock:

Have a good day all and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

NM I will walk him around and let him get comfortable with things. I even would like to walk him down the forest road a ways. I guess this is Pipes first winter. 

Blue I will balance his weight and conditioning. I believe that will keep him from becoming hyper. Say a little prayer for me yall when I do climb aboard!

I have an eventer vest and a new helmet. Just hope there are no crashes:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, the cold, Nicker: I think it's the working in it that's got me burnt out. Then along comes Monday..I worry about icy roads, then LOVE to be there w/the horses & don't care about the cold, but my chances to ride/lesson are getting slim w/the weather. No worries, I'm not giving up! (It is funny 'tho; at work I whine about the cold, at Janice's I'm like "so what?!").

Had an electric blanket once. My German Shepherd loved it too; she chewed it up. They are nice to have, 'tho.

I've worn glasses since I was 9, am very near-sighted,

SueC, I know nothing of the sport (getting the education w/your posts!) but that 2nd pic...looks very uncomfortable.

And pics...Ellen!! He's precious! I love his looks.

Have to go get ready for work (one more day one more day...& snow predicted, very cloudy & cold right now). I prob'ly missed someone/something I wanted to reply too, but read everything.

Later all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> NM I will walk him around and let him get comfortable with things. I even would like to walk him down the forest road a ways. I guess this is Pipes first winter.


Yes, Ellen, where ever you want to ride him, walk him. I even walked mine through the woods and across a small stream to see how they would handle it. Found Jay would go right through, Rainn would jump it!:shock: 

Yes, Piper is only 6 months old, this is her first sight of snow.


----------



## Celeste

I love my electric blanket! It has a preheat setting so that you can start off with it really hot and then it automatically turns down to a sensible level. The blanket saves us a ton of money because we don't have to use as much heating fuel. 

Ellen, I like your new horse! Since you have a barn full of nice hay, I would just give him plenty of hay and not go very heavy on grain. I think that he will gain weight gradually that way and he will do great. I would suggest that you start riding him soon so that you won't lose your nerve. He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Have a good day all and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


Have a cold day all and STAY NEAR WOODSTOVE:thumbsup:

Yep, I got it! :lol:

I have been lurking this week, I'll post later.
Hay for horses and more firewood first.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Prep before going outside.








Some new Carhartt gloves, TSC for $19.99
Talk about warm, a stay warm glove not a work glove though.








I may have over exaggerated this morning, we did have frost though.
All elephant ears in the yard wilted this morning, dig bulbs next.
About 36 degrees now, but I am not ready for it or used to it.

Was a rough week for me.
Changed a front tractor tire Monday, kicked my ars, fell over got bruises.
Wednesday acquired 2 fish aquariums, 100 and a 50. Long night had to empty them,
load them, deliver 100 to oldest son, many steps to basement. I kept the 50, it might be a winter project.

Got a lead on some trailer tires "free" might happen this weekend.
Old tires are about ready to peel, just noticed this happening.
Can't haul horses with bad tires. Tires only have 100 miles on them.

Thursday was TSC and them warm gloves 

Ellen: I love the pics, I Bluetooth mine from phone to computer, or use USB cable. USB is easy it just looks like another drive/disk.
That horse may never get wide in the chest, my TWH and SSH have never.
They still look like a two year old from a front view.
I use a walker bit similar to this with a low port.







I had a hard time finding less than 5" width.

To those north of Mason/Dixon line: Good Luck.
The cold weather does not look too good.

Electric blankets are awesome winter devices.
We even take them camping, problem is some shut down after a predetermined time.
Half way through the night while camping have to hit the on button again.

NM: Tracking trail rides is really neat. I have not tried My Tracks.
I am still experimenting with ViewRanger, 4th app I have tried.
I uninstalled the others they were obnoxious.

SueC: Don't let him stop racing, great to have such a hobby.
I'm sure it keeps him young and going strong.

TJ: I hope riding still works through out the cold months.

NM: The Plains is not too far from me, I guess 1-1.5 hours/traffic and day.

Blue: Hope horse is doing well with new meds.

Good Morning to all I have missed.!!!


----------



## Celeste

This weather is crazy! Who ever heard of freezing temperatures in November. Well in Georgia anyway.

I rode for a few minutes today in the arena. I wanted to go on a trail ride, but we have been really busy. We are renovating an old house that is on our farm for my daughter to move into. It is not much of a house, but it will be livable. It now has electricity. It will even have running water and indoor plumbing soon. Uptown stuff.


----------



## Blue

And a ceiling fan I notice! Impressive!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I was thinking of you all as I rode in the cold! I kept thinking....I may need to get that electric blanket out!!! I got really chilled!:rofl: Put the fireplace on and I"m warm. 

MR, I really like the MY TRACKS. I used it today just to play around. I found it has markers to mark key areas. It also allows me to see a map, satellite view, satellite with streets, or terrain. 

I hope I can find a hand-held GPS just like this. My phone doesn't always get good reception in deep woods, which is where I want to use it. ....So we don't get lost again. 

My ride was nice, but I lost a shoe somewhere.:? He rode find, but durng the last leg on a particualr place in the road, an area that gives my leg trouble b/c of the slope, he walked funny. I actually thought....he's walking like his leg is longer than the other like me.....

Once I got home and peeled myself from the saddle (cold and stiff and got a very bad hamstring cramp) I noticed he was missing a shoe.:shock: Yes, I stood there nursing my cramped hamstring, staring at his feet......I have no idea if it had been missing or we lost it along the way. I can't imagine I didn't notice the sound of a missing shoe on the blacktop. I enjoy the sound of his shoes on the road....I did a quick drive before heading home. I'll walk the road tomorrow to see if I find it. Nothing found in the field.

I guess my riding is halted until I get the others pulled. :-( BOO. 

Well, MR, to me, living in BFE land...1 hour isn't a far drive. If the stars aline...maybe we can do a meet and greet!


----------



## Northernstar

Blue said:


> Northern Star, a wonderful reminder to us all. We have a pretty good life don't we? Hugs!


Yes we do! Hugs returned


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> I will see if I can get a picture and gather his forelock where you can see his eyes. His iris's are small and that leaves some white around his eyes. Not too much and his eyes are still soft and not wild. I like it. I rode with some friends that one of their spotted saddle horses was like that. Once he gains more weight, I think he will have a broad chest.


 _What a sweetie pie!!!!_


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Now tell me this doesn't look cold. Poor Sam looks like an Alien horse with all the frost hanging from him. He's so fuzzy though he hardly notices. If it wasn't so dang cold, I'd have snapped a picture.


 *Absolutely Beautiful!!! 
*

* I recognize that snow as 'squeaky snow'! So cold that it doesn't crunch on the way to the barn, it squeaks! 

Say, how about going in on a scenic calendar business... imagine the extra hay money we'd earn


----------



## Koolio

Good evening all!

Ellen - River is lovely. He looks like such a kind horse. I agree with NM, when you start riding him, just take it slow at a walk. Short trips to start to build confidence and stamina.

Blue - I hear ya about aging. I've worn glasses since I was a kid, but always had awesome close up vision. Now reading the dosage on a pill bottle is very difficult! I also have riding in the ears / tinnitus. Mine is caused from hearing damage due to noise exposure, probably at school. Now both ears ring 24-7 and I use a hearing aid to hear. The sad thing is that I'm still in my mid 40's. I'm just way too young to feel this darned old!

NorthernStar - yes, that is squeaky snow! It has been humid as well so the hoar frost is everywhere. It does make a picture doesn't it. BTW, I loved your pics of the trees covered in snow. It hasn't been warm enough here for that heavy of a snowfall. Soon hopefully, so I can get out my skis!

Well, I braved the cold and got a ride on on Sam this afternoon! It is well below freezing, so I cheated and rode bareback, taking full advantage of Sam's wooly coat. We went out into the neighbours fields and tried to stick to the low spots and the tree lines to stay out of the wind. As always, Sam was a perfect gentleman. I think he enjoyed the outing, as did I, but I was cold when we got home! Too cold for pics. I treated Sam to some extra grain and myself to a cup of hot tea. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be colder yet, so I don't know if I'll get out again or not. Riding outside in winter here is a challenge because it is so darn cold and dark so early in the evening. The sun is down by about 5:00 now. I am looking forward to getting Koolio moved to th stable where I can ride inside.

I wish everyone a lovely warm Sunday!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Thank You NM: An acronym I can relate to. 

I believe there is an Egypt, Pennsylvania near Allentown.

Hour or so would surely be doable.


----------



## Northernstar

A hearty greeting on a cold winter's night!

MR, by the way you're dressed, I'd assume you were staying at a cabin in the woods nearby us! 

Much time spent hand walking the horses today as is our custom in winter, and enjoying each other's presence....so truly pleasant working around and amongst them every day, and in, play, and activity- keeping them sharp in their individual training they've had beforehand and laughing at their antics! Yes, laughing and _having fun_! 
Horses can be so filled with expression and their intelligence is beyond our ken- not a wonder we love them as we do! 

DH is away for a much deserved reprieve @ the family cabin for some trout fishing and deer hunting.... No matter if he gets a buck or a doe, but having the good, lean venison in the freezer is always something to be grateful for. Just as nature intended 

A photo to share from yesterday... we live in a world of silence, and so much so that there are often times a small herd of deer who consistently browse and rest around the mare's paddocks and are not intimidated, but rather enjoy being near the horses. As we know, deer are also grazing, prey herd animals, and I find as I'm clanking buckets, raking manure, etc, I can walk right up to them near the fence. They see my horses' trust as their leader, so they trust in return. 

** Well, my computer is messing up and I can't send! Anyway, it's a handsome buck standing in the snow under the tamaracks by the barn, and I suppose you'll just have to imagine him for now.... 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Northernstar said:


> MR, by the way you're dressed, I'd assume you were staying at a cabin in the woods nearby us!


Nope, it was just darn cold in the basement after the fire died middle of the night. 
I'm not doing well with the transition to cold yet. By April I'll almost adapt.
Then it will be over. TBJ.

Won't have that problem in the am Sunday I'm at a tight 80 degrees now.
A foot deep of coals in the wood stove now, a little more corn and goodnight all.


----------



## Stan

Weather update 

No rain today but over cast. No wind from any direction other then the back of a horse. Mowed the lawns washed the truck repaired the damage my horse did to the garden. A nice warm calm day. 

Off to Auckland in the morning an afternoon meeting with my Barrister in prep for battle on Tuesday Morning. I have this feeling I'm not the flavour of the month with some folks but hey I never have been its the nature of the job.

Cheers all 
Stay warm

Now that was a low blow

Electric blanket not needed in sunny northland and I just wait for SWMBO to have a hot flush. Its like sleeping with a hot water bottle.


----------



## ellen hays

:shock:Good a.m. All

Slow rain this a.m. I can tell it going to be a day I'll be spending next to the fire. The temps are going to dip over the next 2 days. Even more of a chill than before. 

Many are mentioning that the cold temps are not going well with them. I truly understand. Evil Polar Vortex. *NS *If I didn't know better, I would say that you thrive in the cold. A trooper to the end. Squeaky snow and all:lol: Oh, and the scenery would be excellent on cards. I would buy them.

MR Difficulty in finding a mouth piece less than 5" was no understatement. I got tired looking and felt that I looked everywhere. There are snaffle bits and D ringed bits for smaller mouths, but the choices were very limited. Thanx for the info. I am sure I will find something. 

Celeste That is a cute little house blessed with Southern charm. I really like the natural wood walls in the fan picture. And of course the front porch. The porch is a beloved tradition. It will be charming.

NM Don't get sick this early in the season. Stay warm and don't get chilled. Yes, the electric blanket sounds wonderful as a means to knock the chill off. Once I get past these 2 days of severe temps, River and I are going to take a walk and explore. 

Blue Hope Sugar and litl Pete are ok. I am hoping you are seeing some silver linings in the clouds these days.

TJ Hope HM turns out good. Stay warm and enjoy I finally figured out my phone. It's amazing how using the correct steps makes such a difference

Stanley Go get em.. You have the tenacity. Hope the legal thing is resolved soon so you can enjoy life without that kind of interference.:thumbsup:

Ladona Today is the day you take custody of Blue. If I remember correctly, we are soon to see some pictures. Looking forward to that.

Koolio I hope Ole Man Sam has completely mended from his surgery. Is he out running in the snow. Burrrrrrrrr I know it's has got to be cold up there. You are probably like NS. Much more acclimated to that kind of cold than I could ever be.

Sue Keep us posted on the freelance journalism pursuit. Sounds exciting and fun.

Got to go back to the thread and rejuvenate my memory.

See ya in a while:wave:

God bless and keep you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I've got it together this morning. 
Brought up the house temp enough to remain warm through the night.
I'll start woodstove soon. I don't think I had any frost this morning.
I have so much wood split this year I may skip on using oil.

NM: I guess "Put the fireplace on and I"m warm" means LP fired?
I still have to go out and get wood occasionally.

Now all the camel crickets have migrated indoors.
I'll have to run through with the shop vac today. 







These plague anyone else?

Since I now have a 50 gallon aquarium, something to think about.
Stopped by a huge pet store yesterday to browse.
I think fancy guppies and live plants will fill the tank.
Wife and I decided colorful and easy keepers.
Another over the winter project.








There are some cool looking guppies are out there.

I can assume riding season is over for me.
Horses are happy though, they run around and amuse themselves.
Bought grain yesterday and will pick up hay today.
Next fair weekend I will trim their feet again before any snow I hope.

Good Day All:


----------



## Celeste

I have a nice planted 30 gallon with guppies. I really enjoy them. In my 47 gallon tank, I have 4 parrot cichlids. They have grown since this picture. (Only 3 came out to get their picture taken.) The only issue that I have is keeping the tanks warm enough. I am going to have to replace a couple of my aquarium heaters. The house doesn't stay warm enough.


----------



## Maryland Rider

That is awesome Celeste!

I used to breed convict cichlids in the 70's, teenage income it was.
80's was the saltwater revolution for me, but too much work.
Now it has to look pretty and be simple.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio: All this talk of pets reminds me.
How is your son's reptile house doing?
You have not mentioned lately.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> It's snowing again. Poor Lil chicken coop in the backgroung.


HP 

How did the chickens fare thru the snow. I'll bet they were warm as toast. Do you ever put a light in with the to keep them warm. And when do you decide to. Last year the only time I did was when it stayed below freezing for several days.


----------



## Maryland Rider

To all that raise chickens:

I know that during the winter months chickens will lay less eggs.
I have been told that using a light on a timer to simulate summer hours egg production will not decline.
I have raised chickens but have never tried this, always too many eggs anyway.
This was intended for egg production, warmth may involve another heat source or more lamps.
Is there any truth behind simulating longer days?


----------



## Happy Place

Spent the day hunting. High of 23 F. Brrrr DH build a really nice blind and this year added sliding plexiglas windows, to keep the wind off. That was really nice but still a cold day. In the morning we saw 3 day, but no shot. In the afternoon, shortly before dark a buck came in. My view was too obstructed and DH wound up taking the shot. We have a nice six point skinned, quartered and waiting to be processed! We're going out again this afternoon, this time with a small propane heater :lol: most comfortable hunt ever!

Blue, I take omeprosol (SP) I have severe GERD. That stuff really makes me feel better! Hope your baby feels better in no time.

Ellen, I second walking your petty boy around the property. It's a great way for you to get to know him and him to begin building trust. What a lovely face on him!

Electric blankets are wonderful. I am also a big fan on heated mattress pads. When I had a place in Mackinaw City MI, I would get up there around midnight, plug in the mattress and then unload my truck. By the time I got the furnace lit, my bed was toasty! If I didn't do that, it would feel like I was sleeping on a block of ice all night.

Sue C. I would like to see horses raced much more naturally. I'm sure we would see slower races, but It would be safer and more healthy for the horse.


----------



## Happy Place

Check out this beautiful girl. She seems like a ton of fun. I would like to learn to drive and do sleigh rides in the winter. She looks like she would be a brave saddle horse as well. I normally don't care for mares but she really caught my eye. She looks so kind.

Striking Style | New Vocations


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> That is awesome Celeste!
> 
> I used to breed convict cichlids in the 70's, teenage income it was.
> 80's was the saltwater revolution for me, but too much work.
> Now it has to look pretty and be simple.


Thanks! The parrot cichlids are pretty easy. I do a partial water change about every other week. I feed them three times a day. Flakes and pellets. For that matter, the guppies are about the same deal as far as care.

About the light on the chickens: I think that it does keep them laying eggs to put a light on them. I have heard that it causes them to "wear out" as layers sooner in their life though. It seems logical that it would.

By the way, the parrot cichlids are infertile hybrids. Nobody seems to know what hybrid they are. From what I can read, it is a secret to keep a corner on the market.


----------



## corgi

*It's a boy!!!!*

He is ours! Sonny's Boy Blue officially became ours today. He loaded into our trailer like a dream. He did great on the trail. We had 8 people on the trail and he started in the middle, but he likes to move out, so we tried him in the front and that is where he liked it the best.

In the arena, he walked calmly and did not show a bit of being gate sour.

He did jump a stream instead of crossing it. It was a HUGE jump and Jeff held on. LOL We need to work on that.

This horse has such a cool personality. He is extremely laid back but is very curious. We made sure the gate was closed and took him off his lead and just let him wander. He went to every paddock and introduced himself to every horse. He wandered into the barn and went into every stall. There was no signs of anxiety or worry that he was in a strange place.

This was absolutely the right decision and the right horse for us. Farrier is coming on Friday to begin the work on his feet.

Now time for pics. I have to post one at a time on my ipad so forgive me!:twisted: 

The bonding has already started.


----------



## corgi

He is so handsome.


----------



## corgi

Taking him to his paddock.


----------



## corgi

He is a total love bug


----------



## corgi

Isabella is not real thrilled to have a brother, but she did follow him on the trail just fine.


----------



## corgi

"What do you mean he is staying?????"


----------



## corgi

"I am the boss mare..let's get that straight right away!"


----------



## corgi

I think Jeff and Blue are gonna be great together!


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

*Congrats on the delivery:clap::clap::clap::happydance::happydance::happydance:*

He is a handsome boy. DH probably hasn't smiled like that in a while. Now the healing from his loss can really begin. So happy for you both:thumbsup: Hope you 2 can have a lot of great riding time together with your babies:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

Corgi, I liked, liked and liked again, what a lovely horse. His feet are not as bad as I imagined from your description. Congratulations!



> Electric blanket not needed in sunny northland and I just wait for SWMBO to have a hot flush. Its like sleeping with a hot water bottle.


 :rofl:

Sue, on racing: my main concern is age. They shouldn't be raced before 5yo. Other concern is "after": there should be a rule that race horse owners have the obligation to take care or find a home to retired horses.

Koolio, Blue: I wear bifocal lenses and glasses too.:-| And suffer from constant tinnitus-ringing since April 10th 2010. Thought it would drive me crazy, but humans adapt to anything. Can we start a ringing club?

MR, no crickets but Japanese beetles are a pest in the Fall. Nice fish; like them fried with slice of lemon.

Ellen: River looks so cute with kind look, congratulations!

Worked too much, I'm off tomorrow. It is snowing and the lake is partly solid. End of hunting season today, yeah! Might ride in the woods tomorrow.
Here are pics of last weeks projects: Finished garage and horse shelter.


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

Beautiful work on the structures. You and hubby are so talented. Will ya give me so construction lessons? Great work:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: River is lovely! I can't wait to see how he blossoms under your care. Look forward to hearing about your walks.

corgi: Welcome home Blue! Loved seeing the happy smiles on your and your DH's faces. Isabella will learn to love him too I am sure.

Eole: buildings look great. Bet you are glad that is done before the real weather sets in.

Stan: Hope things go quickly and with as little hassle as possible at this point. I can only imagine you just want it over with.

Sue: My 2 beefs with racing are the age they start the horses and the drugs that are allowed. I think if the former was to be later, there would be less need for the latter. But alas, as long as $ is the bottom line, nothing will change.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite the less-than-pleasant weather, I got out with a friend for a ride today. Since it was only the 2 of us, she asked if I would ride her Haffie mare, Hailey, while she rode the other (Sula, the pintabian I have been riding for her). The friend is a touch nervous with the new horse, esp when riding with certain others from the barn (who are very lacking in trail etiquette imo), so it was a nice opportunity to give her a confidence-boosting ride.

I had not ridden Hailey before, but knew she could be every bit an opinionated pony mare if asked to be in the lead. The day was grey, spitting snow, cold and quite windy in the open (temps in the upper 30s with windchills in the upper teens). We planned to stick mostly to the woods where there would be less wind, but had to cross the fields between the barn and the trails. Hailey hadn't gone but a few steps into the field when the first temper tantrum happened (we were going first, of course). Luckily she is so fat she can't really do much, so the tantrum passed with some minor encouragement and we did indeed make it to the trails!

Overall, the ride was lovely. Hailey is quite smooth, so was an easy ride on my body despite doing a lot of walking. Sula behaved very well and her owner soon relaxed. We were out for a bit over 2 hours, which was plenty considering the weather.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Spitting snow with the wind chills in the teens? Are you kidding? That ride would have killed me. Wow, you are one tuff lady. That is awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Spitting snow with the wind chills in the teens? Are you kidding? That ride would have killed me. Wow, you are one tuff lady. That is awesome:thumbsup:


I have to say, a good part of me wanted to wimp out.. but with hunting for something in season from now till next year, Sundays are a precious commodity!


----------



## Blue

I used to ride in weather like that. I had a pair of ski pants that were very warm, but I "out grew" them. Now I'm wimpy!

Good for you!


----------



## corgi

Last year, on December 21- the first day of winter- we had a freak 70 degree day. That happens every now and then down here in Virginia. That possibility is what keeps me going through the winter. Today was 42, cloudy, and horribly windy. I wouldn't have ridden on a day like today if we hadn't been finalizing the sale of Blue.
I am a wimp.


----------



## Blue

Glad you got Blue though!


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Corgi! Blue is a handsome horse and DH looks so happy! Isabella will warm up to him soon. . I wish you and DH many happy miles with your new boy.

Celeste - I love your fish! They are beautiful! We haven't had an aquarium for a while as our house is full enough with terrariums and reptiles.

MR - the lizards are doing well. The Ackie is growing like crazy and has quite the personality.

Eole - yes, we do need a ringers club... Unfortunately, I find when I think about the tinnitus, it seems much worse and bothers me more, so maybe a ringers club where we only talk about horses?

Today was the last day of my week off. I didn't get a ride in, but I did get out for a X country ski around the property. We need more snow yet, but there was just enough. It felt so good to get out on the skis again. I spent the rest of the day baking cookies, biscuits and bread for the work week. 

I was a little restless today, as tomorrow I start my new job. I am very excited, but also a little apprehensive (mostly about getting to the downtown core of the city on time). I'm not much for city driving and I cannot imagine parking my Tundra in those sardine sized parking stalls. I plan to drive to the nearest suburban center and then take public transit from there. I think the entire trip will take about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes. This is new for me as my long commute more recently was only 30 minutes. On the up side, I can get to work in the downtown center of a major city in around an hour and still live on a mini farm. :wink:

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! 

First and foremeost....CONGRATS CORGI!!!!! :happydance: i love the looks of him. And your DH looks so happy!

Not much going on here since we lost a shoe....:-(

We are getting a nice snow storm right now. It's a real heavy snow. Absolutely gorgeous out htere when I let Pipes out. Wishing I had taken the day off to enjoy it! I love to hike in stuff like this. 

Had breakfast yesterday with M. It went OK. I'm tellin' ya tho....when I walk away from time with her...I feel icky. Not that she is negative like so me people I know, but she's a mopey....and if she's not moping she's a know-it-all. Really sucks the life-blood out of me. I'm coming to realize that she''s on who will never be happy with what she has...although she says she is....

She also is so good at trying to make me feel as if I am so inferior in the horse relm. Just a comment she made....I just looked at her like...do you think I am some sort of idiot? I spent my youth showing, I know things. :evil: I need to limit my time with her....that is just the bottom line.

Remember last week I had dinner with an old friend. We laughed and laughed....not M, she's so dang serious. Then she was like...I heard this was happening at your school, and that and this....Really? Beats me...I stick to myself and don't listen to gossip....

Any how...I stripped both stalls yesterdday. That was quite a work out. :lol:

MR, we have a gas fireplace. Miss the wood smell, but not the mess.

Hi to all! Trying to catch up! 

Koolio, do you start you new job this week?

Stan, good luck!!

Later!


----------



## SueC

I dug up an old picture:









This is my 11yo self riding Dame du Buisson, a French Trotter mare, with my father on Mingo, a Bavarian Warmblood gelding, just after we moved to Australia, and just before I had to give up this mare for breeding, leading me to buy my Arabian mare.









And you've probably seen this one before, but this was me around three decades later riding Dame du Buisson's great-grandson Sunsmart, my current riding horse, in the year I re-educated him to saddle (now 5 years ago).

Full circle in a way.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope everyone is doing well and is warm. The wind is blowing like crazy here. The front is moving thru. This a.m. will be the last opportunity to set up defenses against the polar votex's assault. Burrrrrr is all I got to say. I appreciate the suggestion about electric tape for the water pipes. Would that work on pex pipe? Sounds easier to crawl under there to prevent a break instead of fixing it.

I was watching River yesterday evening right before dark. He was prancing around and kicking up. I guess it was the cold and the front coming in. He would dash over to one end of his lot, then all of a sudden to the other end. At one point, he jumped straight up into the air and in mid air kicked out with his hind legs. I had seen that done at an exhibition of Lippizans sp?. Maybe River can become a star like the big white stallions are.lol He's spunky. I at first was intimidated by his behavior, but then I thought that he feels good and looks like he is content. I know he has a full stomach. I have cut way down on the feed. The only thing he was getting was Nutriena's Senior Safe Choice. I am using it to get him in his stall when I want him there so I can work with him. He is still getting use to me. He has a timid or cautious side to him. He is getting hay all thru the day. I can't tell if there is any weight change. I need to get a tape to keep up with his progress.

Ladona Congrats again. Hope all is well with your Blue. You are not a wimp. I hold the prize for that category.

Koolio I have ringing ears too. Mine has gradually been coming on. Now it sound like the 7 year locusts singing in August all the time. I am finding that the condition is effecting more people than I thought. My hearing in nothing like it use to be. 

MR The fish pictures are beautiful. It is amazing how colorful some are. Some if kept for a while have unique personalities. It is interesting to observe different kinds of fish and their habits. I like reptiles too. I had a snake I saved from a neighbor who swore it was a rattlesnake. I named it Herbert, a garter snake. I would dig for earth worms for feed. The snake would take the earth worms from me when I would offer them to it. The most interesting snake I have ever seen was a juvenile southeastern hognose snake. Thought I had seen them all, but this small snake had orange markings. That was a new one for me. 

I saw something weird the other day. I am sure it was a coyote, but looked like a creature from Mexican folklore. I can't pronounce the name of the creature much less spell it, but I know yall have heard stories of it. I was driving down the road to my house and all of a sudden something darted out in front of me. I slowed and a canine looking thing came tumbling out into the road. It quickly regained its footing and started running. It happened pretty fast, but I did see that it had very little hair, a pointy nose and had a stub for its right front leg. Not a good time of year to have such a sparse coat. It disappeared across the pasture.

Wow I digress:shock: I am in a chatty mood this a.m. huh!

Just about time to embark on my daily rituals at the barn. Got them critters out there waiting on the breakfast. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay warm.

God bless and keep you.


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations, Ladona! Blue is beautiful and Jeff looks so happy! Very happy for you (am sure Isabella will work things out to her satisfaction!)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: hope your commute goes smoothly. Can't wait to hear about the first day at the new job.


----------



## Blue

Ya know Ellen, I really like that name "River". It's so peaceful. I'm not sure what kind of pipes that electric warming tape works on. I've never had the opportunity to use it myself. I would imagine you could ask at a hardware store and they could give you specifics.

Stay warm everybody! We're even chilly here in sunny Az. I actually had to turn on the heat this morning.


----------



## Roadyy

You all can keep your electric blankets. If you want to know true happiness then get the electric fitted sheets. Heat rises as we all know so why have the heat above you when you can have it start below you and rise up over you? I loved them during the winters in Ark, Mo and Ill. then again in north Ms. 


Ellen, glad you got the picture transfer figured out. Sorry I wasn't on this weekend to help as I had my plate full with working the Rodeo and with trailer loading training that didn't prove very positive.

Ladona, congrats to Jeff on Blue. He is a looker.

Tracey, I pray you have a wonderful week to start your new job.

Celeste, your daughter will love having her place once you get it finished.


Glad to see all are well.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey I'm back. WooHoo:shock: Exilerating:wink::wink::wink: Even that tuff little pony has figured out that the stall is wonderful with the wind blowing wind chills lower. He was not too crazy about being in the stall yesterday. That has all changed. I can tell he has been going and coming from the tracks at the stall entrance. How funny. I guess when he feels the need, he has to go out and make sure no monsters are approaching. From his tracks, looks like he was busy monitoring monster whereabouts:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick

Hope you had a little time to enjoy the festivities a bit. 

Re: the picture transfer, it is good for me to have a mental challenge. Even better when the ole gal figures something techno out. Makes me feel special:wink:

The electric fitted sheets sound great:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ya know Ellen, I really like that name "River".* It's so peaceful.* .


Blue I hope he remembers that when I riding him.:lol::wink::rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio Hope the commute goes smooth and the first day is great!

Sue Those are nice pics. The weather looks much more pleasant in them than now, too.

I must add one thing. When I put my feed buckets in the garage and started into my warm house, I realized how blessed I am and felt compelled to* thank God* for His wonderful generosity. *I am so blessed!*


----------



## SueC

*Ladona*: :happydance: That is so great!!! I'm very happy for both of you! And Blue looks a sweetie! Great disposition by the sounds of it, and athletic, so you've done very well. I just loved the beautiful photographs!

*Ellen*: I'm still effervescing at your horse purchase as well! :wave: River looks such a handy little horse and like he has tons of character, and I can't wait to hear about your adventures!  My self-sufficiency freelance articles I've been doing a few years are summarised on the bottom of our web page (hyperlink in my signature) but not up to date! I've done passive solar design/ bushfire safety for the next issue of Grass Roots. The racing questions aren't for GR.

*Nathalie*: Love the natural style of those buildings - what kind of wood? -The age thing is one of the main things that gets me too! Racing immature horses at speed... not cool. We don't do it ourselves. Retirement, yeah, ditto, there'd be less horses needing that if horses didn't race so early and get ******ed up physically before they are even fully mature - plus they'd mostly retire sound, and with a chance at pleasure riding... One good note: Two of my father's retirees are coming our way this week! Sunsmart's mother and uncle, just turned 25 and 21 years old respectively.



















Sunsmart's mother on the left.


*PH13*: Yeah, agreed, and money is often the demon that drives this lack of ethics. :-x

*Koolio*: Have fun with your new job, and good luck. Looked up some Chemistry memes and DH and I looked like this:
:rofl: :rofl:

*Celeste*: Very cute house! 

*MR*: That looks like serious cold-weather gear. Now you need to invent electric shoes... (kind of like electric blanket...maybe powered with a little solar panel attached to your head, or a small wind turbine, ditto). - Chickens and light: Yes - commercial egg farms do this - but not great for the chickens as it gives them no break from laying - which is kind of like popping a baby out every three months in weight/weight comparison...

*HP*: Have you eaten all that stuff yet you made when the freezer "defrosted"?


*Blue*: 



Blue said:


> Sue, I wear bifocal contact lenses and still need cheaters to read or see anything smaller than a german shepherd. Hubby bought a big screen TV and I still have to move my chair closer. And the ringing in my ears is getting louder than the nascar races. I've never had an electric blanket. But I've had hot flashes and night sweats for so many years they pretty much keep the arthritic joints warm. Except for the ankles that were both broken. Takes about 12 steps to get them loosened when I get up. But I can get a Sr discount at Denny's!


:rofl: I nearly burst my diaphragm laughing reading this. It's such masterful black humour... these sorts of things are annoying to say the least, but if we can laugh about it somehow we come out a little ahead I think...

Joke for you: An elderly lady decides to get a modern short haircut. Her 5-year-old grandchild meets her after and makes big eyes before saying, "Grandma, you don't look like an old woman anymore!" Grandma smiles, flattered, and asks, "I don't?" The grandchild says, "No, now you look like an old man!'

*Everyone*: Yesterday, a friend of ours, and English lady who was our neighbour in Italy, who later moved to the USA (Aptos, California), died in her sleep with the classical music on aged 102 years and 8 months. She was one of the first women to qualify for dentistry in the UK (after she got dismissed from Maths teaching because she got married, which used to be the way). She also saved my life when I was three. Marjorie lived independently in her own home right to the end, and was regularly visited by her only son and his family. While we are sad to lose her, we are gobsmacked by how brilliantly she lived to such an old age.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot to mention I am also in possession of a ringing in the my ears. I can't remember a time that they didn't ring.

Here are a few pics to share from the weekend.


From Friday night before the crowds bum rushed the tables.








This was my view pulling up to the barn Saturday morning.
















Trusty getting to spend extra time with the trailer he refuses to load in.








Little Man getting a lesson in patience. There is a 5 inch diameter limb on the other side of that huge branch you see above his head. He is tied to the smaller one you can just make out over his back.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*: That looks like serious cold-weather gear.


I went a little overboard on the first day of the cold.
A much larger blast of cold to begin this week.


I stayed home from work today, not my best this morning.


----------



## Roadyy

We got a storm line come through just a bit ago that got pretty intense. There was a tornado reported at 4 am this morning when the first storm came through. This one had serious wind with it that blew rain in one end of this building, my shop is in, and out the other end.


----------



## Celeste

These are a bit pricey, but if I lived up north, they would be a must.

Electric socks.........

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Heated-Performance-Socks/1405042.uts


----------



## Maryland Rider

I meant to preview not post, oh well!

Corgi: Congrats on new horse. 

Ear ringing, not sure how this started but I have not encountered this yet.

As for sight, that's another story.
I have never needed glasses, doctor says you have 20/20 vision, why are you here?
Problem is reading and everything within 24" of me gets a little blurry.
They told me to just buy readers as needed, still at 1.75x and not getting worse.
Been at this stage for about 10 years.

Koolio: I have not had that many first days at a new job, sounds scary.
Hope all is well and everyone makes you comfortable.

PH13: You've got something I ain't got, ability to deal with the cold.
NM: You also have this strange ability.

Ellen: Just a pic of guppies I found on the web.
In a couple weeks maybe some pics of what I get set up.

Roadyy: You're still having lots of fun, I am a bit jealous.

Since I am home I think wood stove, 80 degrees, and gym shorts is the answer.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick

That's not a shop:shock: *IT'S A WIND TUNNEL:lol::lol::lol:* Glad you came out of the weather safe. I noticed some warnings later this a.m.


----------



## corgi

Add me to the ear ringing club. Most of the time I just tune it out, but it is there constantly. It is worst when I am trying to go to sleep. There is Minear's Disease in our family and that is one sign. Hope it doesn't progress.

Koolio- Hoping the first day on the job is fabulous!!

Ellen- River sounds like he is going to be a great guy. He is going to be one of those that may take a little bit of time to trust you 100% but once he does, it will be an amazing bond.

Sue- Great pics. Full circle indeed.

Eole- Yes, when we looked at his feet, they looked better than we had remembered. I think the vet got us all bent out of shape. We'll see what my farrier says on Friday.

Rick- wicked storm!!! I don't like storms...at all. Hubby likes to watch them roll in. Not me. I lost a car when a tornado picked up a tree and dropped it on my car outside of my apartment in college. Nope..don't like them.

Celeste- electric socks....hmmmmm...


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Those socks did look tempting until I focused on the price tag. Later on this winter, they may look a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Trying to hold their ground.
They even clung to brethren, near and far.
Tried to keep any little foothold possible.
Some where even entangled within their own web of false security.
Many of there kind were already dismembered as a result of cannibalism.
Some had already molted and left behind a lifeless tomb.
As the battle field lay strewn with appendages.

The weapon of mass destruction was brought in.
A thorough cleansing of the universe was in order.
Preparations were made, the war machine filter was cleaned.
The maximum swirling vortex will be required to bring about the end day.
Cords were stretched to allow swift access and mobility.
Then with extreme precision the wand was waved at the offenders.

All the insects in my basement found the shop-vac!


----------



## ellen hays

MR

The awesome war strategy and attack of the shop vac. The universe is free of the camel crickets. :thumbsup::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Electric blankets/sheets/socks, tornadoes, snow, cold even in Arizona, shop vacs full of dead or dieing fearsome insects, ringing ears (mine slight, since I was 20-something; background noise, don't much notice it, got lucky). Gotta love this thread.

Plus...have learned a bit about harness racing. Plus: brand new horses giving brand new joy. River & Blue sound wonderful.

I got so cold & tired at work all week (was out in low digits/snow/wind for approx 6 hrs out of my 8 every day); was busy, too; lots of medicals & tons of calls about "no heat" (mostly people not understanding that boilers can also do so much...)

Didn't realize how wiped out I was till Saturday night. Looked at the forecast & saw that I'd be mucking this morning in temps of 15-18 degrees plus windchill (reached the high today of 30* around noon). I texted Janice for a no-show. I had to.

I wimped out. I had to. Got it to 75* in the apt yesterday w/my oil heater and still felt frozen inside. Have 2 fingers w/nailbed cuts from the cold (whine whine). I wimped out, for sure, I need to claim the wimp prize for the week.

I decided to make use of the extra time (going out to Janice's on Mondays gives me basically one & a third days off) I revamped the living room. Put my desk/comp/business stuff in the bedroom, put the Gazelle glider in the living room, redid the tv & chair area (looks nice, got the open feeling back that I liked when first saw this place). Comp/biz stuff works ok in bedroom. Oh, went to laundry room at 4am this morning, still figuring out the best time to do my laundry. Do miss washer/dryer of my own, but that was prob'ly the only good thing about that last place.

Hope Janice isn't upset w/me. Don't know why this winter is bothering me so much.


----------



## Happy Place

Brrr I am thawing out from hunting this morning. It was 29 and windy. We sat from about 6-11:30. I got the chicken coop cleaned and now I am cuddled up and waiting to go out again. Not really looking forward to it either LOL. I am honestly so tired and would love a night in. This is DH's last day out hunting for more of this week, so out we go.

Blue is sooo cute!


----------



## Roadyy

Ok all you northern winter people. I am very upset with you as I know ya'll all conspired together to leave the gate open and let this cold blast come barreling down here. It started out nice and wet around 73*F this morning and has been dropping since the rain stopped. Expected 55*F by 4 pm quitting time and a low of 28* tomorrow night. This is so wrong on your parts as I have done nothing to deserve such an atrocity sent my way.

Just so you know I am still sporting my Carhart Tshirt and smiling as the other guys have partaken in heaving the denim long sleeve shirts and jackets on. Not I til the first goose bump arrives.


----------



## NickerMaker71

What shold I do? Currently it's snowing and 33*. My horses are very furry, so they prepared themselves for winter.

BUT, tonight it's to turn icy and drop to -5* over night with the wind chill. They of course can get out of the wind.

Should I blanket them? I don't want to, I try to let nature take its course, but it's a flash freeze.....are they ready for this? It's been so 'warm' and to get 'warm' 30s again tomorrow.

Should I blalnket for the night?

Thoughts?


----------



## Celeste

I am not experienced with that kind of cold weather, but I don't see how it could hurt to blanket them for the night. They would most likely appreciate it.


----------



## Roadyy

If they haven't shown signs of shivering or taking the cold hard then I wouldn't.


----------



## Celeste

:lol::lol::lol:There you sit in your Florida tee-shirt. You'll change your tune tonight. Watch out or Rick will steal your blankets............


----------



## Maryland Rider

It will also be in the teens with wind chill here.
We are skipping the blanket idea.
Too much to deal with and then take them off in the am.
Two of mine will laydown and roll their blankets off themselves.
I wish I had a video of it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> You all can keep your electric blankets. If you want to know true happiness then get the electric fitted sheets.


Aren't they lumpy? While I love my electric blanket, I can't imagine laying on top of it and feeling all those wires. :?




Roadyy said:


> It started out nice and wet around 73*F this morning and has been dropping since the rain stopped. Expected 55*F by 4 pm quitting time and a low of 28* tomorrow night.


Not going to be any nicer here.. today its 39 and raining. Tonight the bottom will fall out with a near-record low of 13. Tomorrow the HIGH is supposed to be 22. Oh, and did I mention they are forecasting 30-40mph winds with gusts to 60mph? Can't imagine what the canadians are going to experience. :shock: :evil: :shock:




NickerMaker71 said:


> What shold I do? Currently it's snowing and 33*. My horses are very furry, so they prepared themselves for winter.
> 
> BUT, tonight it's to turn icy and drop to -5* over night with the wind chill. They of course can get out of the wind.
> 
> Should I blanket them?


Extreme changes in temperature worry me. I blanketed Gamer (who is fat and fuzzy and generally never blanketed) last night with a waterproof sheet as I was worried about her being wet and the temps dropping. The boys are partially clipped, so will be changing them from sheets to mid-weights at feeding tonight.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> What shold I do? Currently it's snowing and 33*. My horses are very furry, so they prepared themselves for winter.
> 
> BUT, tonight it's to turn icy and drop to -5* over night with the wind chill. They of course can get out of the wind.
> 
> Should I blanket them? I don't want to, I try to let nature take its course, but it's a flash freeze.....are they ready for this? It's been so 'warm' and to get 'warm' 30s again tomorrow.
> 
> Should I blalnket for the night?
> 
> Thoughts?


 No. Don't grain them tonight if you normally would.
Give them extra hay it makes lots of heat in their gut.
My horses tend to lay down more in the cold at night.
I think they get too hot from eating hay with heavy coat.
Ground cools them down some.

Just a thought here.


----------



## Roadyy

None of the heated fitted sheets we had were lumpy. Did not feel any of the wires like on the old electric blankets. They were actually very comfortable, kinda like the padded fitted sheets on a lot of motel beds if that helps visualize the ones we had. I have not used them since moving to Florida and only wearing my Celeste,,,oops select T shirts. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Well yall my litl pony has his condo and has learned to use it. No wind chill for him. He has already learned that the great outdoors is for potty and poop. I have managed to spoil him in less than two weeks. The girls will have their protection as well. I love spoiling my babies. 

Last year when it got so cold with the wind chill, I saw Red standing in the wind for 15 minutes while I cleaned his condo out. He was shivering like I have never seen before. After being back in his stall and out of the wind, he was back to normal. I don't know how the ones out in the weather stood it. Cattlemen had cows die of no apparent reason in the spring. Some vets blamed it on stress from the cold. That doesn't seem far fetched to me. If you can give em a place out of the wind then do so. Just my opinion. My little pony found himself very fond of his stall. No wind chill. He was one of those that was not going to be in a stall. Well:wink:

Yall know how I am. I will probably spoil him rotten. Oh well, I luv it. He sees me come out and starts talking to me. He also likes the treats I take to him. He seems to be really be getting comfortable with me. At first, he was apprehensive when I got close. Now he expects me to scratch his forehead or behind his ears. What a puppy


----------



## ellen hays

Say what Rick:shock::shock::shock:?lol


----------



## corgi

Speaking of wimpy, we are really wimpy down here in Virginia. The blankets went on all field kept horses yesterday in anticipating of the cold rain today and the frigid temps tomorrow and Wednesday. The field horses do not have stall or even run-ins to get out of the wind and rain so they get blanketed. It does cause problems because come Thursday, they will need to come off again and thus begins the early winter "blanket dance" we do every Fall and Spring.
In all honesty, they could probably do just fine without them but with only trees for shelter and no free choice hay (they are thrown hay morning and night but they do not use round bales) the BO feels best blanketing.

It's a controversial topic for sure.


----------



## corgi

Tj- Good decision. Mucking in the teens does not sound fun or even a good idea. I would have stayed home and stayed warm as well.


----------



## Maryland Rider

My 4 are out 24/7, they have two run-ins to choose from though.
When we would think they would be in the shelter they are not.
Today they all decided it was time for a bath during the rain.
We did see 54 degrees at peak, rain stopped now they are almost dry.
And feasting on a pile of hay.
Cold and wind are starting to move in.

I very seldom feel a need to blanket here near the bay.
I would say 5 times a winter is about it.
1 time could be a two day event though.
When my horse pulls a Houdini with his the rest must come off.


----------



## Celeste

I have never blanketed, but I live in Georgia. I do stall the old horses when it is really bad; especially if it is cold and raining. (I am talking about a 27 year old and a 30 + pony).


----------



## ellen hays

Well Goodnight folks

Have a goodevening and stay warm. God bless you and your critters. Talk at cha in the a.m.


----------



## Happy Place

Nicker, if he has wind block he should be ok. Especially if he hasn't had a blanket yet this year. If there was a wet heavy snow or freezing rain with wind, I would at least put on a waterproof sheet. If they can stay dry and out of the wind, they will be ok.

I opted to stay out of the wind tonight :wink: I snoozed a little and when I awoke it was blowin' and snowin'. I don't need a deer that bad I guess! Time to run out and put the chickens to bed.


----------



## Northernstar

Only away for a day and so many exciting things to read! Many, many likes 

Heading out back for the night feed, and am saving on sending photos for a time because _you wouldn't believe it anyway!_ (But I think you would)- The pine branches are heavy and drooping with the weight of the snow.... 

Normal for our elevation and being near a Great Lake- 16 inches of fluffy white powder atm, and it won't stop coming for many days.... No one is upset, and most everyone has a plow (our road gets plowed only on week days). Schools will stay open, and I'll go out to feed the horses as I do every winter with a big smile..... 

_Congratulations on new horse, Corgi!!!!_ 

NM, try your best to remember your horse is _already wearing a superb_ _winter coat_  * my mares are in their 20's and have snow piled on their backs, staying outside of the barn even though they can go in, and they're so healthy 

Eole, _gorgeous_ barn!! 

Koolio, have a great day tomorrow, and if you need, we'll send you 1/2 our snow and still have plenty of our own to enjoy 

Ellen, your new boy is a sweetie, and I'll bet he's so happy there with you!
* Spigots: there are Styrofoam spigot protectors you can buy @ the hardware or Home Depot for $2.99, and will do you a great job! 

Sue, I see a lovely girl in that photo who blossomed into a lovely woman... God bless as you grieve the passing of your dear friend- my own great grandmother lived to 102, and that's a good, long life. You'll see her again to be sure 

Must away to feed the mares! One more thing ado about socks- I bought a pair of alpaca socks last fall from an alpaca farm, and _if you offered me $50_ _for them I'd turn you down_ 

Good night all, and remember, there's no such thing as inclement weather or too much snow! It's all about being properly dressed


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> You all can keep your electric blankets. If you want to know true happiness then get the electric fitted sheets. Heat rises as we all know so why have the heat above you when you can have it start below you and rise up over you? I loved them during the winters in Ark, Mo and Ill. then again in north Ms.


OK, I can't see your face so I don't know if you are joking!  In Australia anyway, electric blankets are actually like fitted sheets. Never seen any that go above a person. You're probably clowning, or are things different in America? ...I mean, you guys have cheese in spray cans... :rofl:


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Aren't they lumpy? While I love my electric blanket, I can't imagine laying on top of it and feeling all those wires. :?


Not the modern ones. Also they have a wool topper. I am like the princess on the pea, but no worries with modern electric blankets (which you guys clearly call electric fitted sheets - and I've never seen the "blankets" blankets...).


----------



## SueC

Blanketing: Our donkeys have a shelter, so no blankets required (plus two have blubber we are slowly reducing, and one of those has a yak-like coat... good for the cold but, like with all donkeys, useless in the wet and gets totally waterlogged and soaks right through to the skin, hence the shelter: Donkeys hate getting wet...you should see their miserable faces when they're dripping - have taken to the shelter with gusto...)










The horses don't, so they get rugs on in cold windy wet weather, but off the moment it's not extreme (unless old, then more mollycoddled).


----------



## Celeste

Sue, we have electric blankets that are blankets; they go on top of us. I never heard of the ones that you lay on top of until recently.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: I just knew I saw a yak on your website/blog.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh...my...gosh...is it cold! 19* currently with windchills dipping lower. 

Put the horses in, but no blankets. Both have a good bit of fat on them and their fur is thick. I don't typically cover, except last January when it was so bitter.

i did leave them in....well, I closed their doors to cut off some of the wind. The stalls are open on top so lots of fresh air. I gave plenty of hay.

jay still has his shoes on and he was sporting hi-heel ice balls when I arrived this evening. :-( So I chipped his feet clean. Another reason I kept them in. Poor guy. I need to get those pulled this week.

Well, this morning was the WORST driving conditions I have driven in for as long as i can remember!!!! Where i work sits on top of a hill. A semi got stuck going up and stopped traffic. I sat there for over a 1/2 hour. I started called people....everyone else, even admin was behind me...phew! We never arrived until actually the day starting time!:shock: Crazy!!

Only a day late...but I get my tires changed tomorrow.

Electric blankets...I take mine to camp and lay it ON the bed. Usually the bed is like laying on a brick of ice. it warms the bed up nicely. :lol: I learned the hard way to do that....I got so cold and chilled I never got warm one trip.

According to the Weather Channel, almost the entire US is in an early freeze.:-(

TJ, I don't think I would voluntarily go shovel poo either in temps like that! :lol:

Koolio, how was the first day of work?

Sue, love those donkeys. Goats hate to be wet too.

MR, I'm not a real fan of the 'cold' like today, but i try to dress for it. I tend to get very cold, very easy. I don't mind snow too much, as it is pretty, but not the bitter, windy cold. (where the teeth chattering emoticon?)

STAY WARM all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

I love snow. I don't even mind the cold so much. What gets me is wind. I don't like it in the spring or during winter! This weather is just abnomal for Mid November. We are expecting a low of 16 tonight. By the time I leave for work in the morning it will warm to 17 :lol: I am preparing by having a bowl of warm rice pudding before bed! I just don't understand where these extra pounds come from. :rofl:

For the record SueC- We have electric blankets for on top of us and electric (heated) mattress pads for underneath. I think that is what some are calling heated fitted sheets. I've used both and given the luxury of choice, I would go with the heated mattress pad. At present, I have neither. Hence my Three Dog Nights!


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker71 said:


> What shold I do? Currently it's snowing and 33*. My horses are very furry, so they prepared themselves for winter.
> 
> BUT, tonight it's to turn icy and drop to -5* over night with the wind chill. They of course can get out of the wind.
> 
> Should I blanket them? I don't want to, I try to let nature take its course, but it's a flash freeze.....are they ready for this? It's been so 'warm' and to get 'warm' 30s again tomorrow.
> 
> Should I blalnket for the night?
> 
> Thoughts?


Nicker, I'm answering before finishing reading all the posts, but it's cold here. People don't always believe me, but it was 20 this morning at 7:30 am. Where I live, single digits is normal for early morning temps. On the other hand, it's dryer. I don't blanket unless we get rain AND wind. Even my old gelding can tolerate one or the other, but not both. 

So, IMO if the horses stay dry, that's the ticket. But, if there's wind and they're wet, that can get very cold, very fast. Mostly, as long as they can get out of the weather they're usually ok. 

However, huge caveat here, some things we do for us. If I'm undecided or unsure what the weather will do overnight, I've learned that I sleep better knowing my babies are warm. I'm an early riser and can always take them off early if need be.


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> OK, I can't see your face so I don't know if you are joking!  In Australia anyway, electric blankets are actually like fitted sheets. Never seen any that go above a person. You're probably clowning, or are things different in America? ...I mean, you guys have cheese in spray cans... :rofl:


You're right Sue, we have cheese in spray cans. But, it's awful!


----------



## Koolio

Blue - it gets cool in CV, but not the kind of cold it gets in other places. Besides, it's a dry cold. :wink: When I lived in Cottonwood, I would always chuckle at everyone panicking on those really "cold" days. As a northerner, it was even more entertaining to witness the pandemonium when it *gasp* snowed. :lol: (I only jest because we are just starting our first month of what will be a 6 or more month winter.  (and I write this as I am tucked under the electric blanket...)

Nicker - the horses will be fine as long as they are dry and have some shelter. As others have mentioned, some extra hay will help keep them warm as well. I blanket for one of 3 reasons:
1 - horse is wet and shivering so I blanket until they are dry
2 - my daughters mare is a difficult keeper with a high metabolism so blanketing helps maintain her weight if the winter
3 - if I am boarding and riding indoors regularly, I blanket to prevent Koolio from getting a thick coat as this saves me time having to blow dry him after a ride in the arena

My first day at the new job was good. It will be a steep learning curve, but an interesting one, especially with learning the politics of working in a government office. The team I am working with is developing a new approach to curriculum along with the new curriculum, so the work is detailed and engaging. It will exciting to see the finished product in a few years and to see how it comes alive in classrooms.
Public transit worked out beautifully, making the commute to work easy and stress fee. I'd like to think that somehow in that I am also doing at least a little bit of good for the environment too. It was also awesome to come home and have my evening without marking, lesson planning and parent phone calls.

I wish everyone a great week. Stay warm!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> You're right Sue, we have cheese in spray cans. But, it's awful!


ya know...I don't know if I have ever tried the cheese in a can! :think:


----------



## Maryland Rider

25 with a lot of wind this am.


----------



## NickerMaker71

11* here....and the wind is howling....


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Sue, we have electric blankets that are blankets; they go on top of us. I never heard of the ones that you lay on top of until recently.


Hilarious, Celeste! :rofl: I've never been to the US, grew up in Europe and Australia, and have never seen electric blankets that are blankets - or heard what we call electric blankets described as electric fitted sheets! (which I suppose is a more accurate description!) ...do you think we almost live on different planets? :shock: ...and I've never seen cheese in a spray can before either, I've just heard eyewitness reports! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

34*F with wcf of 28* and 18mph winds. Expecting 28*F low tonight with WCF in the teens. 


Sue, my gramps had a saying about people thinking he was jesting them. " I wouldn't sh!t you, you're my favorite turd"! As you see from the other US posts, we have blankets and fitted sheets that you can risk electric shock treatment from.


I am warm and toasty in my office and plan to stay that way most of the day. See ya'll on the little screen.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> SueC: I just knew I saw a yak on your website/blog.
> View attachment 549818


Precisely! :rofl: ...probably a close relative to Mary Lou. Maybe to breed the Irish Long-Haired Donkey, the Irish crossed yaks into the donkey lines. Only question is, how come the offspring weren't sterile?

Super cute photo.

I still want you or Roaddy, our resident honorary engineers, to link up a propeller on a hat to those electrically heated socks Celeste dug up for us, so they can have a portable, environmentally friendly energy source!










*+*










*= ?*


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> You're right Sue, we have cheese in spray cans. But, it's awful!


Don't worry, we have vegemite, that's also awful! 










Imagine beef stock cubes blended with beer and margarine...

One plus: It doesn't come in spray cans.

Only thing it's edible on I've found is spread really thin on the bread in cheese toasties - with cheese bubbled under the grill.


----------



## SueC

Erratum:












*+*










*= ?*


----------



## Roadyy

Aww, darlin. We are way out past spinning wheel hats. We are working on hair pieces for the ladies that are solar panels for the socks. Then the guys will have theirs wired into their hats, hunting vests and even on their jacket shoulders. We got this!


----------



## SueC

That's very good. I take it you have enough winter sun to make that work? ;-)

When is the prototype going to be ready? Will these gadgets be on e-bay?

Here, it's really windy much of the time: So I thought the propeller would be a super way to capture energy, for electric socks and other stuff. Maybe the propeller could re-charge batteries also.


----------



## SueC

New photos here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary

Easy format this time - no slide show but all-in-one!


----------



## Roadyy

Maybe use an umbrella that spins for the windy rainy days to spin up a recharge. Not a bad idea there. hmmm


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All Burrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy: *If you're going to use an umbrella, make sure it has a talking parrot handle and an anti-gravity device. ;-) And that it comes accessorised with a dimensionally transcendental handbag!











*Ellen*: Have you got an electric blanket (the type that sits on the mattress, under the sleeper?) Highly recommended. Roadyy is working on some groovy electric socks etc.


----------



## ellen hays

Try it again

Good a.m. AllBurrrrrrrrrrr

My beginning posted on it on:shock: Poultry gas:? or is it poltergeist! 

You are all in rare form this a.m.. Everything from fitted electric blankets (?) to Yaks to Vegemite. The vegemite always reminds me of the song by the Talking Heads about the Land DownUnder. And yes the poor guy in the snow, which I briefly identified with as I made it out to the barn to feed. Course, no snow, but felt as cold as that picture looked. 

Rick I am glad your office is warm and not a wind tunnel this a.m.. Bet those doors are shut:wink: I luv your uncles saying. It will give me something to say if I need to see raised eyebrows:wink: 

Sue Really enjoyed the pictures. You two are such an inspiration. Now if I just had the energy to be inspired. Oh, yeah, that's what retirement is all about. Piddling around at a paced speed. Talking about the Irish crossing yaks with donkeys, don't the Scots have a bovine that resembles a yak. Wonder if it was a cross between a cow and a yak. 

Hope everybody and their animals came thru the cold ok. Me and mine did. Have a good day and God bless and keep you


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope all those in the south who are not used to this cold are doing ok - frozen pipes, etc is no joke. 

Its currently 18 here with windchill of -7. Some days I wonder why we got the weather station.. I swear seeing a number (be that hot or cold) somehow makes it seem even worse! Will be finding things to do inside today for sure.

On a good note, the raging wind seem to be ripping the last of the leaves down from the trees, so I maybe I won't have to rake but once more..


----------



## ellen hays

Sue

I just pile the covers up on the bed til there is no choice but to be warm:wink: The electric blankets are nice, but the thought of a broken wire always came to mind when using one. I have even heard of frayed wires causing a fire:shock: Talking about a rude awakening:-x The main drawback in my opinion is to get use to that great warmth and have the power go out during an ice storm. Rather just stay warm the old fashion way with too many covers.

Would luv to travel about like Mary Poppins. Just as long as that umbrella didn't collapse. I am very leary of quick trips to the ground. Especially when I am up there where the people look like ants.:shock::shock::shock:lol

I really luv those pics of your place. Just think how much you have done. What a feat!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

This will be a good day for house cleaning. It is suppose to start a warming trend after tonights brutal cold. I will venture out then. This is way too early in the winter and way tooooooo cold for us down here.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. The couple I bought River from may come to see me Saturday. It is suppose to be in the 60's this weekend Balmy!!!!
He is going to help me with riding River. He is use to riding him and I really want someone to be here when I ride him. He is going to ride him alittle and get the edge off. I really appreciate this. I am sure I will be apprehensive since it is my first ride here. Hope it works out where they can make it. I hope that they will come to ride with me in the future. I always welcome riding companions


----------



## Celeste

Here it is Sue.

http://www.amazon.com/Kraft-Cheese-Snack-Sharp-Cheddar/dp/B0044U57ZA

You could spray it on your vegemite sandwich.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! 

Koolio, I know your jabbing me! I guess that was my point though. Even single digit temps are tolerable for people and animals if it's dry or at least not windy. I've moved around the country a little bit and the coldest I ever felt was in Atlanta, Georgia! My Dad said he was colder in Biloxi, Miss than they ever were in Alaska. So, temperature is relative! Start adding in the wind and wet and those temps can penetrate to the bone!

One Christmas we got my husband some heated socks. He only wore them once said one foot felt warmer than the other and that was distracting! 

While you all are inventing I would love to have a flashing sign for the front bumper of my truck that tells people to get out of the passing lane so other drivers can get by! 

Ellen, can't wait to hear how your first ride on River goes. 

Vegemite? Ick! That really doesn't sound very good, but combining it with our "cheese whiz" might be a fun Halloween prank!

Stay warm everyone! At least our winter here is short! (That's right, I'm rubbing it in) :hide::wave:


----------



## Northernstar

Hey guys-
Online @ this odd time for a few minutes to check something quick...

Ellen, I'm on here hoping you'd PM _asap_ regarding an animal you described in a post I had forgotten about... that is until the middle of the night while up getting a drink. Isn't that funny? Wildlife is always on my brain anyway haha I'll keep the computer on for a while- I have a few field guides that may show your region... I think it's very important 

* TJ, I'm glad you decided to spoil yourself by not mucking yesterday for a lesson! After your work week, you deserve it! If you ever come across alpaca socks, treat yourself to that luxury 

We're now measuring feet of snow, and it's coming down with fervor until Fri... no photos until it clears! Will be quite interesting... 

Ellen, if I don't get a PM, I'll get online later, but _sooner is better_ if my instincts are correct...

Have a good day all!


----------



## Happy Place

Cheeze Wiz=cheese colored petroleum based goo with a texture slightly firmer than toothpaste. No thanks!

I got up to let the chickens out and change water at 6:30 (woohoo I slept in!). It was 9 degrees. 9. As DH was leaving for work he said, since you are not working today, will you butcher up the deer and then go hunting so I don't have to hunt and get some stuff done in the afternoon? LOLOL If I had planned his day out for him, he would not be very cordial about it! This sort of pressure to hunt takes all the fun out. 

I have my won things to do like look for a job, figure out how to keep my chicken's water from freezing and checking out HF!


----------



## corgi

I am NOT ashamed to admit that I really like Cheeze Wiz or any brand of cheese in a can. I like it so much that I refuse to buy it because I could easily take a sleeve of Ritz Crackers and use the whole can and I know it is nothing but fat and chemicals.
But yes...I like it. 

Hubby is cracking me up. He only leased Scuffy, so while he loved that horse, he had always distanced himself from the details because the owner lived on the property. Last night, I found him perusing a Valley Vet Supply catalog, asking me all about certain supplements and horse care products.

I had mentioned last night that I hoped Blue's blanket waterproofing had worked because it rained buckets yesterday and then dropped into the teens overnight and I didn't want him to have a wet, cold blanket on him.

Hubby must have worried all night because he arrived at work at 6:00am and called me and asked me to ask the BO to feel under his blanket to make sure he was warm. LOL
Welcome to the world of horse ownership honey! LOLOL


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> As DH was leaving for work he said, since you are not working today, will you butcher up the deer and then go hunting so I don't have to hunt and get some stuff done in the afternoon? LOLOL If I had planned his day out for him, he would not be very cordial about it! This sort of pressure to hunt takes all the fun out.
> 
> *I have my won things to do like look for a job, figure out how to keep my chicken's water from freezing and checking out HF!*


HP I guess that's why I enjoy being an ole bachelorette. (who would have me but the animals anyway:lol I can just wander thru life like a piece of old space junk thru space with no directions issued by me or anyone else. But, it definitely sounds like you have your priorities in order. You go girl:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Well, its a very sad day in Camp Verde. We decided to let go of Sugar Mare. 

As most of you have read, we started her on omeprazole hoping to be taking care of ulcers. Well, she just wasn't getting relief from anything we were trying. I've been out with her in the middle of the night coaxing her up and keeping her warm. This morning I looked out the window and found her thrashing so hard she had her legs tangled up in the fence rails. It took both my son and I with ropes on her legs to get her untangled. Then the spasming and thrashing continued. I called my vet and told him I wanted this over. It was just too much. He came right away. She spasmed for a little while and then just relaxed and got up like it was all gone. My vet said it could have been stones in an odd place or even cancer. But we're comfortable know that we tried everything we were able to and nothing was working.

At least she had a pleasant life during the year that we had her. She knew comfort and love and we were able to be with her when she passed.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome to the normal side of horses, Jeff. Ladona you can now snicker at him for all the things he says and does like he did with you before. lol

I am getting in the mode of "Comon Friday"!! I will then be off for 9 days.. That's right 9 days.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I am glad she had you in her life and hope you are able to find another horse later when you are ready that can fill the void that is now. My thoughts and prayers are with you and know that you have done everything available in your power to help her get better.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh Blue

I am so sorry. Please do find comfort in that she did have a good life during her time with you. So many are not blessed to have love ever. You have given her so much.Oh Sweetie I wish there was something I could do. My heart is breaking for you. You know we are all here for you if you need to vent.
:hug:
God bless you.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry about Sugar. It is hard to do the right thing, but you know you did.


----------



## corgi

I am so sorry Blue. She was so lucky to have been with you for the last year. Take comfort in knowing that. Hugs.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Very sorry for your loss Blue.


----------



## Kathi204

Great forum! I will be 60 in January and started back riding in 2010 on a leased Irish Sport horse. Well, fell in love with her and finally bought her and we have been so close we actually won best jumper/rider match for the season last year in Plantation Florida.

Sometimes the lessons are strenuous but well worth it! The ride home in the car after a great lesson and night at the barn are worth everything! 

Look forward to the forum . ..


----------



## ellen hays

Welcome Kathi

You have found your new lease on life. How better to enjoy life than with a horse that you are really fond of. Sounds great. This is a great site and I think you will enjoy. It is a very horse and person friendly site. Looking forward to hearing more of you and your horse's adventures


----------



## tjtalon

Good grief...came home and did bills 'cuz it's payday & was thinking all day of cracks about canned cheez & vegemite, got on to read and..

Oh, dear Blue, I'm so sorry. You did everything you could. Sugar mare, no doubt, had the best/last year of her life with you. Hugs on you...big time.....

Well...can't really follow Blue's loss w/a spray-canned cheez joke ('tho I do love cheese...tried the canned once...loved it, but thought it was weird, didn't trust the producers of it [Ladona, I did...'cuz I LOVE cheese]). Vegemite, however, does sound awful (in spite of the cool song cited by Ellen...did always wonder what it was composed of).

Ladona, wonderful that Jeff has so readily adopted his new horse! 

And that Ellen's River is adjusting so well & on his way to a bonding.

I admit to a feeling of wistfullness here; it's not jealousy, far from it. It's taken me my whole life to just get where I am with horses, which isn't much in the scheme of things. Getting older and realizing where one can't ever go kinda sucks.

Tearing up a bit, for that, a bit, and so sorry for Blue's loss.

Forgive the ramble.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh! Welcome Kathi! Almost forgot to do that, while wallowing for a few seconds.

BTW all....I WILL make next HM.


----------



## Celeste

TJ, it is too cold for everybody today. It is better not to fight the weather and either wreck your car or get sick. Next week should be better.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Blue, I'm so sorry. I am glad you had the strength to do the right thing for sugar. It is never easy but you know it was right and you know you did everything to make your mare happy and comfortable. God Bless.

Kathi-Welcome! You will find that we never off topic on this thread because we never have a solid topic to adhere to! :lol:

I saw once again that my friend who owns Rosie has put her up for lease. I think that I do not want to struggle all winter with feeding and frozen water buckets and everything else that goes along with winter horse care when I may not be able to ride when I want to. It's supposed to be a very hard winter here which means I won't be riding much to begin with. I don't want to have to share the mare for my efforts as well! :-(. I think I will stick with the original plan and pay my $35 to trail ride when the weather permits and purchase a plan in the spring. I am also seriously rethinking keeping my horse at her barn when I finally purchase my own. Leaves me feeling kinda sad.

On another winter note, one of my poor chickens got a bit of frost bite on his comb. It's cracked and bleeding and has the tell tale black dots on it. That means I don't have enough ventilation in the coop. So hard to balance proper ventilation while preventing drafts! Hopefully I can try a roof vent. Just may work.


----------



## ellen hays

*TJ*

Celeste is right. Things have slowed down somewhat because of the polar blast. Very unseasonable. Don't be discouraged. You have many more surprises on the horizon and around the next corner. Remember that you have to come see me. We can ride these trails until we get so tired that we will have to help each other back. All I have to do is find another horse and our adventures will just begin. Don't get discouraged, just been a bad day. Always another HorseMonday.:lol: Things will look brighter:happydance:

Have a good night and just chill:lol:

God bless


----------



## ellen hays

I guess I will be saying good nite. Yall all stay warm and sleep good. 

God bless and keep Talk at cha in the a.m.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! SOOO cold! I had to pull the snow pants out!:shock:

Well, i showed up tonight at the barn and my 1100 lb. horsey was shivering.:-( Poor baby. It never got warm. On the way to the barn the car read 15* and the wind is whipping something fierce. Boy was he a grumpy man, and Raiin was a maniac running back and forth telling me to HURRY UP!

Both seemed very appreciative to the blankets. Rainn kept turning back to nuzzle me as I buckled her up. I know she was telling me 'THANK YOU!' :hug: Made me smile.

i also loaded their stalls with more sawdust. not sure when this polar vortex is moving on. i've had enough tho....

Got the farrier coming to pull shoes at his earliest convienence. 

Dear Blue, so sorry for you. :-(


----------



## NickerMaker71

Forgot to mention last night....I was standing by the main door drawing water when Chevy came to say Hi. Then he starts staring out the door....I mean dead stare. I can't really see out of the window b/c it's dark outside. 

Then he starts this low, deep, guttural growl. STill staring at the door. My heart begins to race. I step back from the door, out of the way a bit....trying to get out of the view....thinking if it's someone, they'll walk trhough any moment......nothing......

I get the courage to peek out....nothing....but he's going wild.....

I get a deep panic in my gut, something is really bothering him. He's there to guard.

I grab my water buckets and head for the back of the barn with the horse. I book it....it's my 'escape route'. I keep peeking out into the goat area, :hide:thinking maybe it's mom's DH lurking (like he sometimes does). NOthing.

Then I notice....lights......BOTH flood lights have been triggered. So I sneak a peek around my section of the barn.....maybe I can catch a glimpse......Chevy is still barking....the wind is still howling.....my heart is still racing in my throat.

Nothing....I go about my business, but on high alert. Just turned my back to my man door (which leads to the goats) and I hear SWISH! The swings open....I swing around.....ready to scream.....heart pounding in my ears......NOTHING is there!:shock:

It was the wind......

I still don't know what Chevy was barking at earlier. The lights were off at the time, they hadn't been triggered....his bark was guttural.....there WAS something there......was the old DH lurking in the shadows???????

Creepy.....very creepy.......

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, maybe it was a coyote or two checking out the goats? Would account for the "nothing there" when you & Chevy knew something was out there..


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> *TJ*
> 
> Celeste is right. Things have slowed down somewhat because of the polar blast. Very unseasonable. Don't be discouraged. You have many more surprises on the horizon and around the next corner. Remember that you have to come see me. We can ride these trails until we get so tired that we will have to help each other back. All I have to do is find another horse and our adventures will just begin. Don't get discouraged, just been a bad day. Always another HorseMonday.:lol: Things will look brighter:happydance:
> 
> Have a good night and just chill:lol:
> 
> God bless


Thank you for the warm thoughts, Miss Ellen. Couple things otherwise than horses have me down at the moment, but it'll all work out.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Try it again
> 
> Good a.m. AllBurrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> My beginning posted on it on:shock: Poultry gas:? or is it poltergeist!
> 
> You are all in rare form this a.m.. Everything from fitted electric blankets (?) to Yaks to Vegemite. The vegemite always reminds me of the song by the Talking Heads about the Land DownUnder. And yes the poor guy in the snow, which I briefly identified with as I made it out to the barn to feed. Course, no snow, but felt as cold as that picture looked.
> 
> Rick I am glad your office is warm and not a wind tunnel this a.m.. Bet those doors are shut:wink: I luv your uncles saying. It will give me something to say if I need to see raised eyebrows:wink:
> 
> Sue Really enjoyed the pictures. You two are such an inspiration. Now if I just had the energy to be inspired. Oh, yeah, that's what retirement is all about. Piddling around at a paced speed. Talking about the Irish crossing yaks with donkeys, don't the Scots have a bovine that resembles a yak. Wonder if it was a cross between a cow and a yak.
> 
> Hope everybody and their animals came thru the cold ok. Me and mine did. Have a good day and God bless and keep you



Hello Ellen 

Some photos of Scottish Highland Cattle for you!


----------



## SueC

Very cute, aren't they? :lol:

Thanks for the compliment... Energy - what's that??? Haha. I'm doing forum while we are waiting for honey to strain. Extracted another super today (the third this year), that's 8 frames of honey, about 20kg. More uncapping later - using the kitchen knife dipped in boiling water to take the wax caps off the honeycomb and then spin for extraction.

Did Talking Heads do a version of Land Downunder? I had no idea. Originally that was Men at Work anyway, a strange sort of Australian band, and that would have been their best song. It had flute in it, because of of the guys could play flute. 1983, America's Cup, anyone remember that? :wink:

It's so nice that you have a horse again!

Take care, God bless!


----------



## Roadyy

First off I want to welcome Kathi to the group. I hope to hear more about your events and horses and life. Thank you for getting involved with us.


HP, you know your situation better than we do so if you realize a lease at this time would be wasteful then go with the $35 rides like you mentioned. Enjoy the rides without the responsibility til it is financially suiting for you and yours.

MN17, Maybe you should hire Ladona's team to come investigate it.


Hope everyone is warm and cozy this morning.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sue
> 
> I just pile the covers up on the bed til there is no choice but to be warm:wink: The electric blankets are nice, but the thought of a broken wire always came to mind when using one. I have even heard of frayed wires causing a fire:shock: Talking about a rude awakening:-x The main drawback in my opinion is to get use to that great warmth and have the power go out during an ice storm. Rather just stay warm the old fashion way with too many covers.


Well, you're actually not supposed to sleep with the EB on, just get your bed toasty warm and have it on for 10 minutes after you go to bed until you're equally toasty, and then switch it off, and then your good old-fashioned pile of covers will keep that warmth in.

It's just so nice to get into a toasty warm bed when the weather's cold. And it means you don't need to go from your warm bath/shower onto icy sheets... :shock:

You can even get EBs with timers so you can set them to turn off automatically, in case you are prone to nodding off. And with the modern ones, broken wires causing a fire is really unlikely... I know my mother has similar misgivings about EBs but that was based on old technology.




> Would luv to travel about like Mary Poppins. Just as long as that umbrella didn't collapse. I am very leary of quick trips to the ground. Especially when I am up there where the people look like ants.:shock::shock::shock:lol


I heard on the radio that some guy lifted himself off the ground with a lot of helium balloons and got quite high up and stayed there for a while before he finally stopped being chicken and started slowly reducing the number of balloons so he could get back to earth! :rofl:




> I really luv those pics of your place. Just think how much you have done. What a feat!


Well, that's true. It's just such a marathon and we had no idea, haha! 

Have an excellent day!


----------



## ellen hays

Sue

Love the pictures of the Scottish Highlands. If it was not so humid and hot here, I would love to have one. Oh, and the quickness of the young mind. You are right, it was Men At Work. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Happy Place

I finally got called to work today and my suburban would not start. I am honestly so sick of this truck. I WILL be getting another vehicle before the week ends. There will likely be unrest in the house, but I AM buying a small get around car. This is just stupid. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone. I actually slept all night last night. I had forgotten what that felt like. Didn't realize I'd been taking care of Sugar mare for almost a month! O well. I still have my old gelding, Bart. He's not ridable anymore, but he's been my companion for many, many years. And there's Lacey and Dutch. They actually wandered around and called out toward Sugar's stall yesterday afternoon. Seemed a little sad too, or maybe it was just me.

Well, I thought this awful weather was supposed to straighten itself out soon wasn't it? 
Have we heard from Stan? Wasn't he supposed to have his meeting on Tuesday? Did I miss a post? Hope all is well for him.

Now, I'd really like to know how you all answer individually so accurately? Do you take notes as you're reading the posts? Maybe I should do that. By the time I read a couple pages to catch up, it's all melded together! Kinda like a big family, huh?

Thank you all for your kind words. Gonna try to catch up on some chores today.:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Wish they had a burrrrrrrr cold smiley face. It would be very appropriate right now.

Blue Think about you and hoping things are ok.

NM Thant's a scary thing being out alone and something like that happening. I am glad you had the dog looking out for you to alert you. I had one of those motions lights that would go off if a leaf blew by. But, if it is somebody, it ought not be. period! If someone has the ok to come around, then they should make their presence known. Someone coming up on me in the dark without warning me is always going to be considered a lethal threat. If someone has the empty space between the ears and doesn't realize that, they should be advised in a serious manner.

HP Sorry the vehicle wouldn't start. That gives me the most helpless feeling. That's my initial response. Then, trying to get someone to come and get it going. Good grief, what a hassle. I know it was frustrating for you.

All critters have had breakfast and water. The ole geezer that fed them is enjoying her coffee now. River has the nicest nicker. I walked out on the front porch and he was there waiting. He will quietly follow me to his stall where I feed him. So far so good. He is really a nice boy. I really hope previous owners can come over Saturday and I hope my first ride goes well. It really wouldn't take much for me and this litl guy to be best "Buds." I would love to have a close bond with him. 

I could not find a smaller mouthpiece for him. I had a discount on a purchase from one of the online stores and I got a good deal on a Reinsman DL Reiner bit with a Billy Allen mouthpiece. This bit has 2 sets of rings for the reins. I can use the first set as a snaffle and once I get comfortable with River, I can go with the leverage. I really want to work with him and use legs and seat queues rather than getting in his mouth. The bit will encourage him to bend at the pole which is something is needs working on. I just hope the research and advice over the past couple of years will be enough to do him justice.

Ladona I am so happy DH has taken such an interest in his horse. I really understand some of his feelings right now. This is a very special point in his life. He is probably thinking of all those great trail rides and all of those beautiful days ahead riding his horse. I am so happy for yall.

Stan Where are you. Pop in so we will know you are ok.

Rick What do you have planned next? One good thing about you state is that if the weather is not good towards the north, then just head south. Most of the time there is somewhere in the 70s. I lived in Ft. Lauderdale for a short time, and I do remember it spitting snow at one point. Those people are not equipped for such a thing. But that didn't happen often.

Koolio I know we are hoot re this cold weather. Don't know if I could handle the weather you are use to or even get use to it. Probably don't have that many years left.lol

NS Was talking about feet of snow in one of her posts. I can't imagine. She was very alarmed that what I spotted was a badger. They are avid burrowing animals, and she was worried if it was, my chickens could be a target. I am so glad we don't have a significant population of aggressive and ill tempered animals like that. Wolverine, badgers, mountain lions, and grizzlies. No thanks. I really like being at the top of the food chain. 

Well, kids I have rambled enough and will give you a break. I am a bit chatty, huh.lol Have a good day and God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Now, I'd really like to know how you all answer individually so accurately? Do you take notes as you're reading the posts? Maybe I should do that. By the time I read a couple pages to catch up, it's all melded together! Kinda like a big family, huh?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Blue
> 
> I had thought about taking notes as I read the posts, but I would probably lose the notes:? :lol::wink: Big Family. Yeah and you are all the best


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*: Talking Heads (from your shores) are IMO a much better band than Men at Work (from ours)... especially their early stuff, until and including Stop Making Sense. Great band!

*Ladona*: It's quite normal to like some stuff that is not really food. My weakness is Nutella!  Especially in pancakes and on waffles; but also good on buttered toast...

*Blue*: Sorry to hear about your mare. My own 32yo Arabian mare was put down in April after she began to have intermittent cramping pains. She'd never colicked in her whole life and this was not "normal" colic. It would be excruciating for a few minutes and then she would be completely back to normal and eating like a switch had been flicked. It got progressively worse and more frequent and she lost a lot of weight even though she was eating voraciously, around 50% more than what she used to get in full training as a young horse. During the attacks her heart rate would shoot up and she would start to sweat. No rolling, just crouched posture and a drawn-up belly and scared eyes. A trusted horse specialist thought she had a pedunculated lipoma - a stalked fatty tumour, itself benign but acting like a ball-and-chain and randomly wrapping around various internal organs. Old horses can get these, and it produces very strange symptoms, and is almost invariably fatal without (rarely successful) surgery. (The "normal" veterinarian was clueless.) - Sorry you lost your mare. Never easy.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> *Ladona*: It's quite normal to like some stuff that is not really food. My weakness is Nutella!  Especially in pancakes and on waffles; but also good on buttered toast...
> QUOTE]
> 
> uhmmmmmmmm Nutella Nutella on 12 grain toast. I could fall into that. I feel a chocolate attack coming on. The cold aawhrrrrg. Help. uh oh food run. No chocolate like substances in the house. OH NO:shock::shock: Bye!!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

cornbread and milk mixed in the glass together!!!!


----------



## Eole

Kathi, welcome aboard!  Please keep posting, just jump in the conversation.

Blue, so sorry for your loss; she sure had a good life with you, but they always leave us too soon. Take care. :hug:

Sue, your place looks fantastic; you've accomplished so much. Vegemite sounds awful. Someone down the road kept a couple of Highlands in a hobby farm. There were so cute and friendly.
Our barns and new garage are covered with hemlock. It greys with time and lasts forever.

NM, you should write a scary movie script, you got me on the edge of my chair. :shock:

I hear that most of the States are going through unusual cold weather, hope all of you are safe and warm. We have cold (10F and windy this morning) but this is normal cold to us. We had a dump of snow, I think this one will stay till spring.
Pic from my livingroom yesterday.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Happy Place, smear some vasoline on the chickens combs & wattles to help protect from frostbite (phone goofed so I had to fix)

Blue so sorry to hear about Sugar. Many hugs to you.

Ellen love Rivers pics he is adorable. Glad he is working out. Now we need pic of you riding him. 

Celeste congrats on Blue. He is cute.

If I missed anyone sorry. Yal just type faster than I can keep up. Still a couple of pages behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> cornbread and milk mixed in the glass together!!!!


Rick

That's not fair. yum!!! Now that is something I can never turn down. As a matter of fact, Yeeeeaaaah You have just helped me decide what to eat this evening. A major comfort meal for a cold winter's day. Soup with venison meat and a pawn of buttermilk cornbread with onions. The soup has mators and butter peas from my garden:shock: in it. Course, I'll have to sprinkle mild chedder cheese over the hot soup after adding the corn bread:lol: It will be a food celebration. :happydance:Now.......see what you did!lol


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

That picture is beautiful. I guess those temperatures take a while to get use to. Seems the only real way to get use to them is to just grow up with them. Stay warm. You are tough. Would ya like to join me for some soup and corn bread?:wink:


----------



## Blue

Ok, now I'm hungry!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I know. When that kind food is mentioned it really gets your attention. Come on over and we'll load up on some calories to stay warm. I have to watch it though, I may ruin my girlish figure:rofl::rofl: I'm afraid it was ruined a long time ago. Knew how to fix buttermilk cornbread way back there when the dinosaurs were around:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

:rofl:Ellen, I may have been in the neighboring cave making chicken and dumplings!

By the way, I'm really liking that new avatar!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

I had chicken and dumplings so much as a kid that I got to hating it as an adult. Only recently have I given it another chance on my plate. Took a few bites off my wife's plate who loves it. Then slowly worked up to having my own plate of it with fresh cornbread!!! Don't forget the side of fried green tomato or squash just to add the right amount of flavor.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> By the way, I'm really liking that new avatar!:thumbsup:


Blue

Deep down, he is so special to me. I just hope I can become that special to him. That will really make what time I have left on this planet so special.:think:


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry yall, this afternoon has been kinda lonesome. Don't take my last post wrong, I just want to ride so bad and I really hope this is the opportunity


----------



## Blue

You're going to do just fine Ellen. He looks kind to me.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

Thank you. That means alot


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, we will all be there for dinner at 7:00 tonight. Rick, can you pick me up on your way through? You only have 1 1/2 hours. It can't be over 500 miles.....


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I will be dressed for dinner. Sounds like an excellent plan. See ya then:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick oh Rick Where are you? Dinner at 7.


----------



## Happy Place

I managed to give my DH the crud that I had for the past week. Now the poor guy is out there trying to fix my hated suburban.

Tucked the chickens in and am cooking chicken and rice for dinner tonight. yum.

Funny thing happened to my dog. We were outdoors when DH noticed Briar running up the drive...with a deer chasing him LOL. Good to know he is not the chaser!


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

That is a turn about. A deer chasing your dog:? What next

Rick has disappeared, so I guess our get together will have to be postposed. Good night everybody. What would I do with out yall. Would be really lonesome. Thank you for being there:thumbsup:

Talk at cha tomorrow. Good night and God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 
That is a turn about. A deer chasing your dog:? What next
Hey everybody
Rick has disappeared, so I guess our get together will have to be postposed. Good night everybody. What would I do with out yall. Would be really lonesome. Thank you for being there:thumbsup:

Talk at cha tomorrow. Good night and God bless.

*Sorry about the duplicate message.*


----------



## tjtalon

Will go read posts in a few minutes, but just saw this on FB & wanted to give it especially to Ellen:


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Kathi, welcome aboard!  Please keep posting, just jump in the conversation.
> 
> Blue, so sorry for your loss; she sure had a good life with you, but they always leave us too soon. Take care. :hug:
> 
> Sue, your place looks fantastic; you've accomplished so much. Vegemite sounds awful. Someone down the road kept a couple of Highlands in a hobby farm. There were so cute and friendly.
> Our barns and new garage are covered with hemlock. It greys with time and lasts forever.
> 
> NM, you should write a scary movie script, you got me on the edge of my chair. :shock:
> 
> I hear that most of the States are going through unusual cold weather, hope all of you are safe and warm. We have cold (10F and windy this morning) but this is normal cold to us. We had a dump of snow, I think this one will stay till spring.
> Pic from my livingroom yesterday.



Nathalie, that's a wonderful photograph! Does that lake (?) freeze over in winter and if so, do you ice skate on it?


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> uhmmmmmmmm Nutella Nutella on 12 grain toast. I could fall into that. I feel a chocolate attack coming on. The cold aawhrrrrg. Help. uh oh food run. No chocolate like substances in the house. OH NO:shock::shock: Bye!!!!!


Haha! :rofl: The thing with non-foods like Nutella is that if you're having them with actual foods, I think that's OK. We just discovered *rye waffles*. Eggs, milk, a little melted butter, whole rye meal and just a few spoonfuls of ordinary flour to bind makes the best waffles I've ever eaten in the Belgian waffle-maker my parents gave us this year. Top with maple syrup and cream/ice cream, or honey and cream/ice cream, or jam, or Nutella, haha. When I was a student I used to make them with jam, cream and grated chocolate, and only using ordinary flour, but these are so much better...

Indulgence: *Pancakes with Nutella, cream, bottled cherries, flaked almonds and cinnamon*...little rolls of deliciousness... sort of like Blackforest cake...


Just the right kind of thing for cold days!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Now, I'd really like to know how you all answer individually so accurately? Do you take notes as you're reading the posts? Maybe I should do that. By the time I read a couple pages to catch up, it's all melded together! Kinda like a big family, huh?
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words. Gonna try to catch up on some chores today.:wave:


Sometimes I make a few notes, sometimes I try to remember...most times I respond to a flow & figure all will forgive if I miss a direct mention, since I do read & care about everything & everyone Always have in mind everyone 'tho; it's a Village.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> cornbread and milk mixed in the glass together!!!!


Have to respond to this, educate me, Rick, on this Southern snack delicacy. You've mentioned it before. One, I don't like cornbread generally because it's so dry (but, then, have never had the real thing:shock. Plus: in milk, sounds mushy. Must be something good there...


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Rick
> 
> That's not fair. yum!!! Now that is something I can never turn down. As a matter of fact, Yeeeeaaaah You have just helped me decide what to eat this evening. A major comfort meal for a cold winter's day. Soup with venison meat and a pawn of buttermilk cornbread with onions. The soup has mators and butter peas from my garden:shock: in it. Course, I'll have to sprinkle mild chedder cheese over the hot soup after adding the corn bread:lol: It will be a food celebration. :happydance:Now.......see what you did!lol


I'll be there for dinner in just a bit, if anything is left! Sounds wonderful. LOVE the new avatar:lol:


----------



## Blue

PLEASE stop talking about food!:-| I've been snacking all day and it all still sounds so good. We're having grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner. I've been painting all day and just not gonna cook tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> PLEASE stop talking about food!:-| I've been snacking all day and it all still sounds so good. We're having grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner. I've been painting all day and just not gonna cook tonight.:thumbsup:


Don't feel too bad..I'm thinking of cereal & hot teaLong day @ work w/insurance near end of shift then dept mtg after then came home for a bit of bill-wrangling [at leat a bit of OT]:-(. So, got on here to diffuse, now need to shower, make lunch for tomorrow (sandwiches & yogurt & fruit to be eaten on my lap in patrol car between calls, if possible...these scenario does get to be a drag:shock I don't eat well during the week, try to make up for it on Sundays.:-|

'Nite all...read all..love you'all.:wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Since you have declared today a food day.

Wife made turkey soup Tuesday, I will eat this everyday until gone.
1/2 teaspoon peanut butter, crystal hot sauce and heavy dose of pepper.
Makes an excellent bowl of soup! 

Ellen: Like the avatar. 

Roadyy: My father used to do buttermilk with cornbread in a glass.
I was not a big fan of the butter milk though.

The art of remembering who posted what explained. :shock:
Use button at top of screen for "Post Reply"
Right click instead of left, select "open in new tab"
While typing if questions arise switch to other tab and scroll through posts.
This is the only way I could respond when I include many names with responses.


----------



## Blue

Well, I'll be darned. Thanks Maryland. It worked!


----------



## Celeste

TJ, if your cornbread is dry, somebody is making it wrong. I don't actually put mine in milk or buttermilk, but I will use milk to chase it with.


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> TJ, if your cornbread is dry, somebody is making it wrong. I don't actually put mine in milk or buttermilk, but I will use milk to chase it with.


I chase mine with chicken and gravy :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

Blue said:


> I chase mine with chicken and gravy :wink:


.... Or hot and steamy cornmeal muffins out of the oven with creamery butter drizzled with fresh made honey!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Little time here, but wow, the pages! 

Love your new avatar Ellen! 

Eole, I've always thought your part of the province was beautiful! So similar to our lakes here! I love mergansers too-they're my favorite next to the loons 

Blue, _so very sorry_ for losing your Sugar...

Something ado about Cheese Wiz... My stomach vehemently rejects processed foods so I've never dared try it! haha

Winter bedding... flannel sheets/arctic weight down comforter/husband alongside 

Past bedtime and morning chores beckon early! Have been taking photos but holding out until it stops snowing which I think will be Friday... we're now measuring snow in feet but it's very normal here- exciting and beautiful nonetheless! 

Goodnight all, and God bless!


----------



## Stan

*lets see what happens*

.... Or hot and steamy cornmeal muffins out of the oven with creamery butter drizzled with fresh made honey!  Today 02:53 PM
I chase mine with chicken and gravy :wink: Today 02:43 PM

Hot and steamy muffins Sounds great. But then having them chased by chickens or does the gravy get the chickens first.

Had the meeting and it appeared to go well. Gave the opposition until the end of November to come back to us and to also get real. I'm not kidding. Just got a $20,000 legal bill so that has inspired me. Should be finished by then or its raise the stakes and no going backwards.

But one never knows the law can be strange at times.

Bugs is kicking bucking farting generally being a horse on sugar like a teenager on coke full of stupidity.

Short weeks at work Monday and Tuesday off and Friday and Monday next week going to see my son. Brought a tomtom GPS for the truck. Went on line to update it and its screwed, don't know how to get it back to manufactures spec so I can start again. Were's a kid when I need one. Don't really know why I brought it the darn country is only about 1200 miles long. How can I get lost.

see in the US its snow storms making the headlines in NZ, and just so you don't think you have it on your own I'll have you know its a cold November for me and wet. 

Cheers all stay safe in the cold and blanket the horses.
My comment on electric blankets. Hate them don't need one as I said before SWMBO has enough hot flushes she could melt snow. Man is she hot :twisted::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

Nice to hear from you Stan! I was getting concerned you had your meeting and you'd lost your temper. Never a good thing in legal matters! Although, the attorney's fees could send anyone right over the edge.


----------



## SueC

Northernstar said:


> .... Or hot and steamy cornmeal muffins out of the oven with creamery butter drizzled with fresh made honey!


:rofl:

Hee hee! ...our efforts from 5.00pm to midnight last night yielded another 15L of honey from 8 frames out of one super. Production in full swing. This lot will go to an organic shop and will be in a food bucket with tap so people can bring their own containers. We'll get around $10/L which is not exactly making a profit if you count our time and equipment, but we like to think of people having honey on their toast. 

Going horse riding now! Couldn't get up early enough after late night - flies are absolutely awful during the day. So had to wait for breeze to come in...


----------



## Roadyy

I apologize to Celeste and Ellen. I was home getting ready to go to church at 4:30. Left the house just after 5 and didn't get home til around 7.

Tj, they are right. If the cornbread is dry then it wasn't made correctly. Either way it really is great in a tall glass of milk. We would sit around as kids with our dad watching Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom or Jacque Cousteau. It was great!!!!

I just ordered new inner and outer wheel bearings, axle seals, u joints and brakes for the Dodge dually. Should be here Saturday so the back end of the truck will be no worries. Next work will be rebuilding the front end suspension and steering. I will have a new truck by end of next year. lol


----------



## Happy Place

Northernstar said:


> .... Or hot and steamy cornmeal muffins out of the oven with creamery butter drizzled with fresh made honey!


Northernstar- we may be soul sisters :lol:

Interesting news. I reached out to a counseling center near me yesterday. As it happens, they need a counselor for Adolescents and Geriatrics (my two specialties).This may turn into a beautiful thing! When this snow melts I could actually ride my bike to my office 

Carpet cleaners come today. Guess I had better get the house cleaned before the cleaners come LOL


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all
*MR* Using your techno tool to help me remember posts. Excellent little tool. Thanx, I like the avatar too. He really is friendly and greets me at the fence with a Winnie. He really seems to be adjusting. 
*Rick* All is forgiven. Will take a ringcheck. I was concerned about having enough chow for everyone, so you saved me from embarrassment. Re: back when I was trying to get my pictures from my cell phone to the HF. I kept the page no. for the xfer instructions you posted. They were great. My problem was getting the right steps from my cellphone to my email. Didn't want you to think your instruction were faulty. Just like MR's memory trick when posting, what would we do without you techno saavy guys
*Sue* Sounds like you got a bumper crop of honey. Is there anything you two can't do? Probably not. I am so impressed. May have to take a trip to Downunder to learn some of your handywork. If I was 20 yrs younger, I would even look into building a strawbale house.
*Stanly* Good to hear from you. It only works when the muffins are chased by chickens covered in gravy. I hate the cleanup afterwards:/ Chickens do too.lol

Quote:
Originally Posted by Blue 
I chase mine with chicken and gravy 
.... Or hot and steamy cornmeal muffins out of the oven with creamery butter drizzled with fresh made honey!  
*Sandy* Sounds great. Do ya think Sue will give us some of their honey. I'll bet butter and honey would be great on dinner rolls too. Love talking food.
*Blue* Hope you are doing well. Wish I could send ya some of those dinner rolls drizzled with butter and honey. That kind of comfort food always makes me feel better.
*TJ* Love the picture and the words about changing a horse's world. I look at River and think of how he looked that first day I saw him. Different. Oh yeah, buttermilk cornbread: I have a small cast iron skillet I put enough cooking oil in to divide between mix and what is in the skillet I cook it in. 
Cornmeal
Egg
Buttermilk
Amount of cornmeal depends on size of baking container and add enough buttermilk to make mixture pourable. I usually cut onion up and put it in the oil in the skillet and let it sit in the oven as it is pre heating. By the time the oven is ready, the oil is hot enough to sizzle when poured into the mixture. Add the onions to the mixture and stir. Pour the mixture into the remaining oil in the skillet and place it in the oven. Cook at 425F for about 20 25 min or until top is golden brown. Yeeeeaaaah!!!! Honey and butter would probably be good with this. Some prefer a tablespoon of mayonnaise in theirs while preparing the mixture.

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep you


----------



## Blue

That's great news Happy! Have they hired you? Or will they?

I know what you mean about cleaning the house. My knee was bad for years but I managed to get a few things done anyway. Then, when I had replacement surgery my husband hired a housekeeping company to come in once a week to do the heavy cleaning for me while I recuperated. I would hobble around the entire day before they were to come cleaning everything so it wouldn't be so dirty when the housekeepers came! Silly. We finally just cancelled the service. It was really less stressful for me that way.:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue: So very, very sorry to hear about Sugar. She was lucky to have found you as you did everything humanly possible to help her, then let her go when there was nothing left to try. May the good memories help to fill the void her loss leaves. The truest act of love is to take her pain away and make it your own.

Kathi: welcome!

Stan: Glad your meeting went as well as it could have and hopefully there won't be endless more rounds.

Everyone's posts about food have made my breakfast (a plain old english muffin) seem very second-rate. I do have a question about the cornbread and milk.. are you actually putting the bread IN the glass with the milk? Doesn't that just turn everything into a soggy mess? :shock: Seems like a waste of both cornbread and milk to me. 


Monday I worked, for what seemed like the first time in forever. The lack of hours is really hurting when the lack-of-paycheck comes around. I am supposed to have 20-30 hours a week but have been scheduled more like 10. I dread the thought of looking for another job, but I may have to if this keeps up.

Yesterday, DH and I took a roadtrip with the truck to get the new body put on. Up at 3 am to leave the house by 4 for the 3 hour drive to the place. Work was supposed to be done by noon, but actually wasn't done till 3. Read an entire book while waiting! Despite the long day, the truck body was worth it (though didn't the horses have something to say about being fed late :wink. 











I am supposed to be working today, but was told to call before I come in (which is generally not a good sign). :?


----------



## Blue

Thank you for your thoughts Ellen. I'm feeling better knowing we did what we could, but some of those rolls wouldn't hurt! Right?


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Northernstar- we may be soul sisters :lol:
> 
> *Interesting news. I reached out to a counseling center near me yesterday. As it happens, they need a counselor for Adolescents and Geriatrics (my two specialties).This may turn into a beautiful thing! When this snow melts I could actually ride my bike to my office
> *
> Carpet cleaners come today. Guess I had better get the house cleaned before the cleaners come LOL


HP How wonderful is that. Now that sounds like just what you've been waiting for.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that is a nice truck! A little bit jealous here! Aren't you a vet tech? I got a job part time in a vets office as well, but only get 2 days a week. Sometimes only one. It's hard to learn with such limited hours.

Maybe start putting some feelers out about other jobs?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Aren't you a vet tech? I got a job part time in a vets office as well, but only get 2 days a week. Sometimes only one. It's hard to learn with such limited hours.
> 
> Maybe start putting some feelers out about other jobs?


I am a registered vet tech. I really like the level of medicine at the clinic I currently work, but do feel like seeing what else may be out there is a good idea. Just a major hassle! But perhaps I can find a day or two a week in another clinic.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

Beautiful truck bed. Yall have the truck of my dreams Yeah, those animals get testy when we don't feed when they think we should. My hens have threatened me repeatedly:wink:


----------



## Luvs Horses

Try a mob of cranky goats & geese. (O.O)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Luvs Horses said:


> Try a mob of cranky goats & geese. (O.O)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey Luvs It's scary when they get like that. You never know what them hungry yawhos will resort to when they get that way:rofl:


----------



## Luvs Horses

Yeah it's not just the horns ya got to worry about; it is the getting goosed by the goose. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, about the cornbread and milk; I think they do mix them all together and drink the goo. I don't do it that way. My Daddy liked cornbread and buttermilk better than anything. Well, that and biscuits covered with gravy. 

I just put tons of butter on my cornbread. I also put some jelly some times.


----------



## Roadyy

We had 2 geese and 14 ducks at the old place. When feeding time for them and the fish came about late they were all giving us the stink eye. I have had ducks and geese fly into my arms trying to get the feed. I have a picture here somewhere of one of the geese on my shoulder similar to a parrot.



Had one of the Miller Weld Reps come out to visit me today and brought the guys some stickers. They always appreciate that from the vendors. I got a little better gift as usual as the actual repair guy who is their front line for information and feed back of the quality of or list of things needing addressed with their products.

This is what they brought me this time after hearing me mention my phone dying out on the trail a time or two.


Mini charger for my phone.









Please excuse my chicken scratch hand writing for notes on the calendar.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> I know what you mean about cleaning the house. My knee was bad for years but I managed to get a few things done anyway. Then, when I had replacement surgery my husband hired a housekeeping company to come in once a week to do the heavy cleaning for me while I recuperated. *I would hobble around the entire day before they were to come cleaning everything so it wouldn't be so dirty when the housekeepers came! *Silly. We finally just cancelled the service. It was really less stressful for me that way.:lol:


I can identify with that. I have done the same thing.

Talking about knee replacement. I have had both of mine done. My Dr. chastised me good about getting on them d##n horses. Kinda put a fear in my subconscience. What did your Dr say when ya told him that you rode horses? Did he try to forbid you riding your [email protected]#n horse too. Do you think about hurting your knee sometimes? Sometimes med wonders shed alittle irony in our lives. Here I am trying to not die from pulmonary blood clots by taking blood thinners which in turn put a fear in my mind about getting hurt riding and bleeding to death. So that causes me to hesitate doing the very thing (riding) that makes me enjoy living. Same thing with the knees. Is walking around so great if you are afraid to do the very things that make you happy. To think about riding my little horse freely down the road on a beautiful sunny day is realizing my dream has really come true. Am I cheating myself by erring in caution. Seems ironic to me. Don't get me wrong, I am so grateful for my blessings. By now, I would be unable to walk. Just trying to weigh things out.:?

Sorry, didn't mean to get so heavy, just alittle soul searching.:?


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

I hate getting the "stink eye". That is something I will vow to avoid.:lol::wink:

As far as getting the charger from the reps, it really pays to have them connections. Sounds like a good deal:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Dawn, about the cornbread and milk; I think they do mix them all together and drink the goo. I don't do it that way. My Daddy liked cornbread and buttermilk better than anything. Well, that and biscuits covered with gravy.
> 
> I just put tons of butter on my cornbread. I also put some jelly some times.


Celeste

You know talking like that will throw me into a food attack. Biscuits w/gravy is terrific. I over do it with the butter too, but it sure makes eating the cornbread soooooo good. :lol:

Dawn

Many people are grossed out by buttermilk, but crumble the over buttered cornbread into large chunks into glass and pour buttermilk over it. Make you want to slap yo pappy.:shock:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Dawn, about the cornbread and milk; I think they do mix them all together and drink the goo. I don't do it that way. My Daddy liked cornbread and buttermilk better than anything. Well, that and biscuits covered with gravy.
> 
> I just put tons of butter on my cornbread. I also put some jelly some times.


Celeste

You know talking like that will throw me into a food attack. Biscuits w/gravy are terrific. I over do it with the butter too, but it sure makes eating the cornbread soooooo good. :lol:

Dawn

Many people are grossed out by buttermilk, but crumble the over buttered cornbread into large chunks into glass and pour buttermilk over it. Make you wanna slap yo pappy.:shock: 


*Sorry about the duplicate message. This 2nd occurrence over several days:?:?:?*


----------



## Roadyy

Would you rather die from doing what you love or from sitting around not doing what you love?


----------



## ellen hays

Very well said, Rick. I agree.


----------



## Luvs Horses

The ol biddies I used to have could give some mean stink eye. Especially if they were broody. 

The goats just act like they been starved for days. Despite the butterball bellies they sport. They pull the sad puppy eyes with lots of bah bah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Ellen, sometimes you have to ignore the cranky drs and just enjoy life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

LH, sometimes it is one's own self that needs to be ignored more so than the doctors. Fear is nothing more than the anticipation of something that may never happen. I would rather die from injuries incurred from doing something I love than dying from poor health that comes from sitting around not doing anything for fear of the danger of injuries. They don't make pills to cure that.


----------



## Blue

Ya know. All of yesterdays talk of food got me on a binge. I took my son to breakfast this morning in Prescott and I way overdid it on chicken fried steak, 2 eggs over easy, home fries, sourdough toast and a waffle! I will be stuffed for days.

Ellen, here's my thoughts on my knees. I put off getting my knee taken care of for years because I ASSUMED I wouldn't be able to ride. But it got so bad, riding was miserable anyway. When my ortho told me it was time, the first thing I said was I needed to be back in the saddle within 8 weeks. She said done! And sure enough I was back in the saddle within 6 weeks with less pain that before! Honestly, I worry less about my knees than anything else. I mean, they're titanium for pete's sake. Whatever damage I manage to do can be fixed, right? Actually, I have less trouble with my knee than anything else. About 5 more years and I'll need the other one done. So, Roadyy is absolutely right. We old biddies can sit around feeding and petting our beautiful animals or we can get out there and "cowgirl up". (I do appreciate a shorter horse now though)

After breakfast this morning I stopped at Walmart. I got the spare room painted and doors back up and ready to use it as a guest room. Picked out sheets, pillows, comforter, shams and a couple of other things I needed. Parked that full cart to the side and got another one for dog food and a few groceries. Went to the check out and of course forgot all about the comforter and stuff I'd spent so much time picking out! Ugh! I can always go to another wally world, it's just frustrating to be so forgetful!

I love buttermilk. Just never put cornbread in it and not sure I'm anxious to try. Honey is wonderful on it though and so is sausage gravy.

And what's up with the duplicate posting? It's been happening to a lot of folks.

Ok, back to my painting!


----------



## ellen hays

You know fear really has a way of blowing reality out of proportion. I went on a river trip with some friends on something called sit on top canoes. Everything went great, until we had lunch. Wouldn't ya know that I would sit next to the next rough water we would encounter. I had an hour to think of all kinds of horrors going over that spot. It really got ugly:shock: In a fearful state, I got into my little craft and followed the others. Well, I should go back to that day when monsters rise up to scare me. We all transversed the rough area like pros. I don't know why I allow myself to be so unkind to myself. Good grief! I thank you for letting me share this with no judgement. That is what is so great about this thread, or should I say "the people within this thread":thumbsup: Thanx:lol:


----------



## Blue

Nice charger! All we ever get is doughnuts!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, here's my thoughts on my knees. I put off getting my knee taken care of for years because I ASSUMED I wouldn't be able to ride. But it got so bad, riding was miserable anyway. When my ortho told me it was time, the first thing I said was I needed to be back in the saddle within 8 weeks. She said done! And sure enough I was back in the saddle within 6 weeks with less pain that before! Honestly, I worry less about my knees than anything else. I mean, they're titanium for pete's sake. Whatever damage I manage to do can be fixed, right? Actually, I have less trouble with my knee than anything else. About 5 more years and I'll need the other one done. So, Roadyy is absolutely right. We old biddies can sit around feeding and petting our beautiful animals or we can get out there and "cowgirl up".* (I do appreciate a shorter horse now though)
> *!


Mine are titanium too. Thank you so much. What can I say, but "you go girl." :thumbsup: And yes. I did go with a shorter horse. I am ready to ride:happydance:Yes!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Nice charger! All we ever get is doughnuts!


There was a box of Krispy Kreme donuts too.


----------



## ellen hays

Well Rick, if we weren't your friends we might give you the "stink eye" for getting donuts too:rofl: Always served best when the Red Light is on


----------



## ellen hays

If allowed to eat Krispy Kremes without supervision of some sort, I could soon resemble the Pillsbury Doe Boy.. Those hot donuts are like eating little sweet warm fluffy clouds. Yum! .


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall

Thanx for the support. Yall are wonderful. Thank you for being there so I could talk.

Have a good nite and God bless.

Oh by the way, I had a big ole venison cheese burger on 12 grain bread. Yum. Definitely good chow. 

Talk at cha tomorrow. Hopefully, River's previouse owner will call me tomorrow. He said he could be here if they didn't offer overtime. They need the money, so if they do offer ot then next Saturday is another day. Who knows Maybe something will happen and I can ride him before then.:lol:


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Hey yall
> 
> Thanx for the support. Yall are wonderful. Thank you for being there so I could talk.
> 
> Have a good nite and God bless.
> 
> Oh by the way, I had a big ole venison cheese burger on 12 grain bread. Yum. Definitely good chow.
> 
> Talk at cha tomorrow. Hopefully, River's previouse owner will call me tomorrow. He said he could be here if they didn't offer overtime. They need the money, so if they do offer ot then next Saturday is another day. Who knows Maybe something will happen and I can ride him before then.:lol:


Ellen you'll know when the time is right. 

Venison Burger? I don' know. I love elk, but not a big fan if venison or bison. Now, BEEF! That's a different story.

Not crazy about salmon either, but hubby likes it. Living in Az we don't get it fresh so Costco will have to do. Here's a recipe even I will eat.

Salmon filets

soak in milk in a ziplock back for about 20 minutes.

Pat dry and lay on rack in baking pan.

Drizzle with honey and sprinkle liberally with chopped pecans.

Bake at approx. 375 til done. Depending on thickness 10 to 20 min.

Wild rice and green beans. 

Healthy fats and fiber. Good for a type 2 diabetic and filling.

(cheese cake for me after not him)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got called off work today.. that was not the call I wanted to get. :-(

But to salvage some of the day, I got out for a quick ride despite the cold weather. It was about 30 with a pretty stiff wind (I made a point not to look at the weather station for the windchill before leaving), but it was partly sunny. After seeing so many pictures of the snowy horror that is the southern Buffalo area, I was thankful for our weather! 

Went out on Sula with my SIL on her husband's horse, Kermit. Knowing we are prepping Sula for a solo adventure, my SIL not only let us lead the whole time, she intentionally kept Kermit back at times just so we could see what happened. Sula doesn't like Kermit anyway, so she never flicked an ear when he would disappear from view. She was def a bit more up than normal, but other than one mild spook when a hawk flew up suddenly, she did great.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up on posts; I read every morning, then come home to 3 pages! Liked & liked, thought & thought.

Ellen, you'll get on your River. Had a thought: get out your mounting block or something suitable, while waiting for the 1st ride, maybe just lean across him, get him used to the idea of you "going there". Does that make sense? Even saddle him/bridle him up when you do some groundwork, while waiting for the ride day. Just a thought, because that is what I'd be doin', if I had your opportunity. I very much understand wanting the previous owner to actually ride him out first, then you do it, especially w/the body/health fears. Don't worry...I read Rick's post, better to get on...then have contact in case something happens. (I so wish i could be there for you...I'd be your "spotter" for sure.) Anyway...I'm thinking just the familiarity of a bit of your weight on his back & the tack might be a good thing, while you're waiting for the Real Thing.

As for cornbread: have never had it made, just experienced nasty from a box (cheap). One time @ a restaurant tried it, was made w/green chili & cheese, now that was nice! Maybe I should buy a box of cornmeal & figure how to make it myself...hmm, am not a good cook, I admit. But I do love buttermilk, so that might be an inspiration to give the cornbread-in-buttermilk thing a try...w/more cornbread than milk (?).

Just an aside, 'tho not really...I have a picture of Spirit on my desktop (Janice's TWH). Was looking at it. I so want to learn to ride her well, be WITH her....

2 more work days,lots going on, so little time for me. But, I'll work it out.

Love to all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Many people are grossed out by buttermilk, but crumble the over buttered cornbread into large chunks into glass and pour buttermilk over it. Make you want to slap yo pappy.:shock:


My issue with that plan is that I can't do soggy bread in any form.. can't eat pie crust, can't eat dumplings, can't eat bread pudding, etc. I have always been a weird-about-texture eater and honestly I am not even sure I could look at someone else eat cornbread and milk in the same glass. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> My issue with that plan is that I can't do soggy bread in any form.. can't eat pie crust, can't eat dumplings, can't eat bread pudding, etc. I have always been a weird-about-texture eater and honestly I am not even sure I could look at someone else eat cornbread and milk in the same glass. :lol:


I can relate to that. Don't like pie crust, dumplings ok. If I manage to make a decent cornbread the buttermilk might be on the side, 'tho might try a bit in a glass just to experiment:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> I can relate to that. Don't like pie crust, dumplings ok. If I manage to make a decent cornbread the buttermilk might be on the side, 'tho might try a bit in a glass just to experiment:lol:


Oh, brad pudding, no way:shock:


----------



## Blue

TJ, that is an excellent idea for Ellen. Wish I'd thought of it. We need to be there for her.

You gotta make some cornbread. Nothin' better. Well maybe somethings, but not much!

Three of my 4 children are very texture oriented. So many things they won't eat because they don't like how it feels or looks. Aaaaaggghhh! My oldest has OCD and won't let his food touch. Separate plates. Holidays are a mess around here. Lots of paper plates. I'll eat almost anything. Not brussels sprouts, okra or turbot. Yuck!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, that is an excellent idea for Ellen. Wish I'd thought of it. We need to be there for her.
> 
> You gotta make some cornbread. Nothin' better. Well maybe somethings, but not much!
> 
> Three of my 4 children are very texture oriented. So many things they won't eat because they don't like how it feels or looks. Aaaaaggghhh! My oldest has OCD and won't let his food touch. Separate plates. Holidays are a mess around here. Lots of paper plates. I'll eat almost anything. Not brussels sprouts, okra or turbot. Yuck!


Logged in quick Blue, before I make my dinner (tamales, green chili & fried eggs, it's my "late" nite before work @ noon tomorow...I get to watch a dvd yay)..

Have a bit of the texture issue. I cannot stand rice, whatsover. Feels AWFUL. The only time I can tolerate it is w/Mexican food when it's cooked really well w/the spices...but I still "feel" it...can't help it.

Thank you that you think my notion for Ellen's venture to the first ride is good. It's just what I would do, novice as I am....

Gotta really go now...Later all...


----------



## Happy Place

Carpet turned out great. Now is drying so the dogs are locked in that laundry room. They are NOT amused lol.
I got a call back from the counselingerie center so it looks like it's going to happen. We have to work out the details. Pay is just ok (they are non profit). No benefits, as I will work as a contractor. It's like having a private practice without having to get my own clients or pay for office space.. it does take a while before I wi) get enough clients to make a decent living but it's a start


----------



## Blue

Happy, that's great! Will you be starting soon? Hours?

TJ, sounds like my kind o' dinner! Followed by rice pudding! Odd that I like rice pudding and not bread pudding. Maybe I've never had bread pudding prepared well. Be safe.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I have been reading posts, my a lot of posts lately.

I have been very busy trying to devise a LED lighting plan for the aquarium.
I have learned to hate the internet the past few evenings.
3 evenings of searching and absorbing info and I am beat!

What a cluster # , as a result for $5 dollars per module = 1-4' tube.
I am going to build 4, 2 for me and two for oldest son.
If it is not enough light we will build more.

PH13: I would normally be very jealous of the riding time.
I hope it was not too cold.

When the real work begins on this project I will post some pics.

Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just popping in....my life has gone back to crazy busy again.:shock: My school life has NEVER been like this....sigh....oh, I'm still plugging along with a smile....what else can you do but cross things off your list, and what doesn't get done, will get done (maybe) tomorrow! 

Off to the city for a conference! Yea! Been wanting to go to one for a couple years now, but never could get there.

They are getting lake effect snow over there...hope they keep up with their roads. Least I got my snow tires on!!

No riding, still blanketing, and Jay still has a snowball in his front shoe each time I arrive. :-( Wish the farrier would get there.

To warm up tomorrow!:happydance:

Off I go! Wish me luck in the snow, and a brain full of new infromation!

Will catch up this weekend.

Later!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, Tj's idea is a very good one. Doing ground work getting his mind in the mode of listening to you then tacking him up and doing more ground work should make for a pretty quick transition of him listening to you on the ground to listening to you in the saddle.

HP, Congratulations on the job. It may not be amazing pay, but it is more than you are getting today.

No shot at you and I know you aren't complaining it just reminds me of a pet peeve of mine that people don't like hearing from me. At least not the people here who have heard it from me.lol I always have guys who come in to work after 3-6 months and start complaining about not getting raises. I slam them down quickly by telling them they agreed to work for the amount of money the company offered them. If they didn't like the deal then they should have refused it and went somewhere else. Raises are not promised no matter what. I have only ever asked for a raise twice in my entire life and felt bad about asking then. 

MR, post of details of the lights when you get it figured out. I too will not get to ride tomorrow in some beautiful weather. Instead I will be under the back of the dually replacing the u joints, seals, bearing and brakes. Remove all concern about the integrity of the rearend. Then I'll focus on replacing the rear tires then on to replacing front end items.

PH, beautiful pics of the ride.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m. all
> *Sue* Sounds like you got a bumper crop of honey. Is there anything you two can't do? Probably not. I am so impressed. May have to take a trip to Downunder to learn some of your handywork. If I was 20 yrs younger, I would even look into building a strawbale house.


There are lots of things we can't do!  And we often are flying by the seats of our pants! :rofl:

If you ever have a trip Downunder, you will be a guest of honour here.

(If anyone else from here has a trip Downunder, we want to see you!)


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Hey Luvs It's scary when they get like that. You never know what them hungry yawhos will resort to when they get that way:rofl:


Says the human, from her position on the top of the food chain! :rofl:

I think those chickens should be having the nightmares! ;-)

A joke for you. One night in the henhouse, one hen speaks up: "Fellow hens, considering all the eggs we have laid, shouldn't there by many more of us?"


----------



## SueC

Pie crust: If it's soggy it's not really pie crust!

Make it yourself and don't make it soggy. Use the right ingredients and blind bake it 15 minutes first (won't even need to fill with rice or beans for this process). Don't use refined flour. For savoury crust I use half rough oatmeal (make that myself by putting rolled oats in a food processor) and half wholemeal flour, bound together with a small amount of melted butter. For sweet, I use one third oatmeal, one third wholemeal flour, one third ground almonds (made in food processor from unblanched almond kernels). A little melted butter to bind too - and no sugar - the oats and almonds already have some sweetness, and the filling will add more.

Guaranteed crunchy.

Another little secret: If you are making fruit tarts with a custard layer, then cool the crust after baking, and brush with melted dark chocolate so you get a nice 2mm layer of chocolate. This is impermeable to water (and totally delicious) and will stop the custard, fruit and cream from making your crust soggy!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Carpet turned out great. Now is drying so the dogs are locked in that laundry room. They are NOT amused lol.
> I got a call back from the *counselingerie* center so it looks like it's going to happen. We have to work out the details. Pay is just ok (they are non profit). No benefits, as I will work as a contractor. It's like having a private practice without having to get my own clients or pay for office space.. it does take a while before I wi) get enough clients to make a decent living but it's a start


[Looks innocent] What is that? Will you be counselling in lingerie? Counselling people dressed in lingerie? Or counselling actual lingerie?

Did autocorrect get you? :rofl:

Congrats on your job!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Well, I did like MR said at post reply and it gave me a split screen. This is great. Now if I could just remember the sequence that got me here. What a neat application.

Blue I have really developed a taste for venison. I could eat it in everything. I will have to try the salmon filet recipe. Sounds really good.

PH13 Really nice pictures. Love the lookoff view.

TJ That is an excellent strategy. It will be warm enough today to halter him, brush him, and saddle and bridle him. Do some walking around and get him comfortable with the mounting block. With your natural wisdom and equine training, you're quite the horselady. I am so proud of you and, be sure, that you are truly an inspiration to me. Oh, would I love for you to be here. That first ride is going to be so important. I have a new helment and my eventer vest, so all bases have been covered. 

HP This job sounds so great. It really sounds like something you will like and build a career on. I am so happy for yu

MR *"What a cluster #"* Hadn't heard that one since I was doing outside work for BellSouth. I feel ur pain. Climbing a 20' pole is much more challenging that climbing on a 15 hh horse. Better helment too. Oh, by the way, your techno suggestion about posting to numerous posts is awesome.

NM Be careful driving in the snow. Hope it warms up enough for you to get some riding in.

Rick I am going to put TJs plan in action today. Will let yall know how it goes.

Sue *"If you ever have a trip Downunder, you will be a guest of honour* *here"* What a great adventure that would be. Love the chicken joke. Mine probably do wonder such things. Will have to try the crust recipe. Looking at some of the pictures of your cooking from past posts, doesn't look like that is one of the things you do haphazardly. Such a talented lady

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

I saw that too Sue, but was just waiting to sign up for my time on her couch, chair, table or where ever else that would be comfortable for a long session after she gets hired.


----------



## ellen hays

The word generating software has posted some pretty interesting things describing the nature of the over 40 thread. One time when I went in before logging on, it read "mature hoers over 40......." It was back when I was writing about hoeing in my garden. I quit using the word hoe in any form because I was sure I was the culprit since I was always going on about my garden. I am sure that made a few people checking out the thread wonder just what this thread was all about. Artificial intelligence has its limitations. Thank goodness that the human element is necessary. As long as that is the case, we will always have some degree of job security.


----------



## Roadyy

I have been seeing the pics of all the snow that hit New York around Buffalo. That much snow that quick is insane in the city. I can understand it out in the country and dealing with it, but city life with 6 feet of snow and 15 drifts with more coming. No thank you!! I remember AlexS talking about $1800 electric bills and that was enough to stop me from complaining about my $400 bills in the summer.


----------



## Happy Place

You guys crack me up! I am pretty sure I would loose my licence if lingerie was part of my counseling practice! :shock::lol: I posted that from my phone and it wouldn't let me see the entire post for corrections. 

Roaddy- I know what you mean about asking for a raise and I am not offended at all. I just want to be offered full time work. This is the first time since I was 14 that I have not been able to find a job and support myself (and others at times). DH tries hard to make me feel ok about this but my mom did a real head job on me about never depending on anyone so leaning on anyone even temporarily feels God awful to me. I didn't work once this week and next week I only have 2 days. I have always been the one to pay all the bills. 

Update on the truck- I have an electrical problem, not it has drained the battery. The electrical problem has to do with Passlock, GMs brilliant idea of security. If you google Passlock you will find pages and pages of people who have similar problems and are trying to find a work around for it.

Sorry this is so long. I'm just very frustrated about this truck. I have 2 days of work that I cannot miss next week. People are depending on me. It's supposed to warm up and rain all weekend. Working on electrical problems in the rain in not ideal LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations on the job HP! Maybe a slow start, but bet it'll get better as time goes on & your abilities get to be appreciated. Good luck w/the truck, hope it works out very soon!

Ellen hope the adventure today turns out very well. Have fun! Very happy to have offered possibly helpful advice while you're waiting for the real ride. Rick's comment reminded me of what else I was thinking, that the practice might give River's mind something to do & work on, like "Oh! I have a job!" (now that he knows he's loved, fed & will be taken care of!) Good luck today, will be looking forward the hearing the report!

Have to go get ready for work (noon-8p on Fridays).

All have a good day & happy Friday! (DownUnder, it's Saturday right? Happy Weekend!)


----------



## SueC

Hey TJ, it's Saturday morning here when it's still Friday night where you are! 

To all: 

:happydance: The truck is coming this afternoon to bring Sunsmart's mother and uncle and we're all ready for them! It's been a bit of a wait with the transport line. They're coming on the "horse bus" and travelling the 400km between my parents' place at Lake Clifton and us here...


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
I'll go back and read a few pages, but time is short atm.... 

Whoooeee! What a week! It was still lightly snowing this a.m. during chores, but slowly cleared later in the day. Five or six days (I've lost count-it's now just daily life until the end of May) in a row of really blustery, beautiful powder! The ski resorts are opened already too- lots of smiles in the North Country 

* Roadyy is spot on that deep snow doesn't cause emergency up here... it's just snow and everyone is accustomed. Cities would be treacherous.

I've managed to get a few photos to the computer- some that you see with a clear sky would be from just today....








Tuesday morning chores- drifts behind the pole barn (it's like this every year)


----------



## Northernstar

'Snowy Mammoth' Star after a good frolic in the snow- I meant it when I said my horses love it!  * As for no blanketing, all three have lived here their whole lives, and I've never seen a shiver. They would protest if I put one on them, and they won't even eat their hay in the barn!


----------



## Northernstar

Lunch time! Don't remember which day this was, but we had a brief let up of snow squalls.... they ate hay and I shoveled tons of snow around the gate area- if I don't keep up with that I get hosed quick!


----------



## Northernstar

I've already cleared this area behind the kitchen porch, and right back again! My precious spigot is back here, and I've got 5 gal buckets to fill!!


----------



## Northernstar

Just one of the piles DH has plowed to keep our driveway cleared this week (we live on top of a hill @ almost 1,350 ft)


----------



## Northernstar

Taken from the mailbox today- a clear sky, and time to bring the horses out to their other paddocks! 

* I have more, but have already bombarded long enough haha Have to go out to do the night feed, but will def read others' posts when I can! 

** p.s. One can also clearly see that the Morgans are very easy keepers, and they absolutely, without a doubt, do not shiver


----------



## ellen hays

Sandy 

You and your life are so awesome. I can not gather a tribute that is worthy of you. You and your hubby and your wonderful critters ( paws and hooves etc)

Such a life! You see such beauty. You're soul is so rich. I am in awe

Such a wonder. 

Wish I could say more. At a loss. My beautiful northern stars! She is beautiful in her frosty attire.


----------



## SueC

Wow, NS, that's serious snow!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NS*: Glad all that snow is no big deal to you, I would be under my blankets crying. Just looking at all the snow pics - esp from Buffalo - makes me cringe.

*ellen*: Can't wait to hear how your day with River went! I was actually thinking about you this afternoon as I worked with my sort-of winter project, Sula. I had planned to take her on her first solo ride, but life had other plans.

Today was cold (30), windy (15-20mph), and there was just something in the air. Our herd at home was running amuck just for the hell of it and the herd at my SIL's barn was no different. Arrived to see my BIL in the field behind the barn cutting corn, which was apparently all the excuse the horses needed to be running around their paddocks like fools - even the 2000lb ancient draft horse was kicking up his heels! :shock:

Caught Sula (after wondering for a brief moment if I was going to be run down as the herd came thundering over) and it was quickly apparent her attention was on anything but me. Got her tacked up and into the ring and she was spooking and jumping around and looked like a pinto giraffe. Got on and walked a couple times around, but soon got back off as it was obvious I was just a passenger.

And so the ground work began. :?

Eventually, we left the ring and went for a walk in-hand as I had given up any idea of riding her out in that state. I think for every step forward we went 3 sideways or backwards to start with. Once we got through the Very Scary Corn Field and out to the trail itself, Sula found her brain. Worked her in hand up and down the trails for a couple miles, then turned for home. Getting back through the Very Scary Corn Field took a while, as her brain temporarily left again. But we worked through it and returned to the ring and did some under saddle work. Ended the ride on a good note, with her walking on a loose rein with her head where it belonged despite the wind and the combine and the horses running around.



















My legs are already telling me that walking 3 miles up and down hills then doing ring work was a dumb idea. :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> Hey TJ, it's Saturday morning here when it's still Friday night where you are!
> 
> To all:
> 
> :happydance: The truck is coming this afternoon to bring Sunsmart's mother and uncle and we're all ready for them! It's been a bit of a wait with the transport line. They're coming on the "horse bus" and travelling the 400km between my parents' place at Lake Clifton and us here...


I hope that they make their journey safely. What a nice destination. I know they will see love and care. People who respect and love animals are such wonderful assets to this world. You give so much hope. Without what you contribute, this world would be very empty. 

You add so much beauty. Thank you!


----------



## ellen hays

I'm sorry if I seem overwhelmed, but life can be such a celebration. I feel so positive. Rivers owners are coming over tomorrow. I am so hopeful. I know things will be really good. Can't wait to tell yall about how things went. Thanks for being there. You guys are wonderful. I can't thank you enough for the support and understanding you give me.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Thank you for letting me know that set backs happen and they are ok. Tomorrow is always a better day. Sula is very pretty. Thanks for the encouragement. Today was similar for me, but I am not discouraged, thanks to your post.. Will let you know more tomorrow. Have a good night.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 

I hate to ask for trade secrets, but what kind of ground work did you do. Sounds like what you did was right on target. I hate blundering around with this horse at this point. I feel like what ever I do, time is a precious commodity and I don't want to get this wrong. Hope you understand. Thanx.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I hate to ask for trade secrets, but what kind of ground work did you do. Sounds like what you did was right on target. I hate blundering around with this horse at this point. I feel like what ever I do, time is a precious commodity and I don't want to get this wrong. Hope you understand. Thanx.


No trade secrets here! My days of being paid for training are long gone, along with my fearlessness and ability to bounce. :wink:

I worked on getting Sula to lead, basically. She was wanting to rush past me and not pay attention and look all over the place. So I spent the time asking her to move her body sideways around me in a small circle or backwards until she focused on me, then we would take a few steps in the right direction before halting. If she lost focus, it was back to moving her body until I was more interesting than the corn or her buddies or the combine. Then walk a few steps forward again. I would expect her to stop when I stopped and stay just slightly beside and behind me (versus barging past). As her brain started working better, I would stop and stand for a moment, then ask her to back up a step or two, then stop and walk forward on cue. Basically, I wanted her having to focus on me because she never knew what direction the crazy woman was going to go next!

I use a cluck to ask for forward or sideways movement and a ssht noise to ask for backwards motion. I personally like to use a verbal command to go with my body language (anybody who knows me IRL wouldn't be surprised, I can't shut up for more than 30 seconds at a time). I found Sula was not very good at backing up even when her brain was engaged (she throws her head up and moves hollowed out), so I plan to work on that a lot more.

A brief video from today (which I made to show her owner what I was doing). In this, she didn't stop quite as crisply as I wanted when I stopped (we were walking towards the barn), thus the quick transition to backing:


----------



## ellen hays

I realize that you walked your horse for a long ways. I really would be willing to do that to train me and him. Today, I had planned on working with him, but I also worked on the fencing on a containment area with better drainage. The area where he is doesn't have good drainage and I am concerned about the health of his feet.. He wasn't happy with the area and broke thru the fencing. I spent a good part of the day preparing the area for him and then, spent the rest repairing the damage when he broke throw the fencing because he was not comfortable in the new area. I see my mistake and will introduce him more gradually into the area. So, I didn't get to do the work I had planned. So this was my setback. Tomorrow, the previous owner come and I am hoping for progress. That would be defined as riding him successfully. Even, if briefly.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Just so you know, all that talk about food yesterday made me mindlessly snack last night!:lol:

NS- I got so cold just looking at your pics. I am not a fan of snow. I blame it on the fact I was born and lived the first few years of my life in Florida. But, your pics are pretty!

HP- Yay on the job!

Phantom- I have a giraffe at times too! She does that when she gets mad that I am making her do something she doesn't want to do. Luckily, that is the worst she's got. 

Well, the farrier came out today and said Blue's feet are not as bad as he feared but bad enough that he needs front shoes until the worst of the cracks grow out. Blue did NOT like getting nails driven into his feet but he settled down nicely.

We rode afterwards in the arena, and he seemed happy with his new feet. Farrier said the thickness of his feet tells him it has been more like 8 months since he was trimmed.:shock:

While we were waiting for the farrier, Jeff worked with Blue in the temporary arena. Jeff is as new as I am to horses, but he has a natural way with them. Blue hasn't had much groundwork training, but he seemed to catch on quickly. 
Ellen, even doing something as simple as this would be great for River...and no need for an arena to do it.

Hold on...have to post the link in the next box...


----------



## corgi

Here you go:


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Thank you do much. I am somewhat on track making him stop when I stop. I will work on backing up a few steps when he stops for reinforcement. His concentration is good, and he really didn't get bent out of shape when he ran thru the fence today. So, I think he is pretty level headed and doesn't just loose it when something happens. Thank you so much, it really helps to have a solid benchmark for comparison with what I doing while working with him.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

Thank you so much for the video. Blue is so responsive. DH seems so happy working with him. I know that is a joy to you I will use the video to work with River. Thanx again. Send encouragement, I so hope everything goes well. This will be a very important turning point. My HF family has helped me so much. Thank you so much.:hug:


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> Sandy
> 
> You and your life are so awesome. I can not gather a tribute that is worthy of you. You and your hubby and your wonderful critters ( paws and hooves etc)
> 
> Such a life! You see such beauty. You're soul is so rich. I am in awe
> 
> Such a wonder.
> 
> Wish I could say more. At a loss. My beautiful northern stars! She is beautiful in her frosty attire.


 Ellen, you are a sweetie, and thank you! We live rustic, humble lives and all of the scenic wonders here are just as my signature claims... "The beauty of God's creation"


----------



## ellen hays

You know I love you guys. Guess its time for the ole gal to call it a night. God bless you all. I really appreciate you all. You give me happiness. That is a wonderful gift. Sorry about being so emotional tonite, but a lot rest on how things go tomorrow. 

Yall are the best. This ole gueezer sure appreciates you.:hug:


----------



## Northernstar

ellen hays said:


> I realize that you walked your horse for a long ways. I really would be willing to do that to train me and him. Today, I had planned on working with him, but I also worked on the fencing on a containment area with better drainage. The area where he is doesn't have good drainage and I am concerned about the health of his feet.. He wasn't happy with the area and broke thru the fencing. I spent a good part of the day preparing the area for him and then, spent the rest repairing the damage when he broke throw the fencing because he was not comfortable in the new area. I see my mistake and will introduce him more gradually into the area. So, I didn't get to do the work I had planned. So this was my setback. Tomorrow, the previous owner come and I am hoping for progress. That would be defined as riding him successfully. Even, if briefly.


 Do give it a try! I hand walk my horses often, and it's pleasurable for all of us


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I realize that you walked your horse for a long ways. I really would be willing to do that to train me and him.


I walked a long way because that was how long it took.. trust me, I would have much rather had it be a 10 minute stroll!! :lol:

But I suspected looking at everyone run around like idiots that I was likely looking at a longish time of it, and I had the time. If there had been time constraints, I wouldn't have even gotten her out of the pasture. Don't start what ya can't finish.

Sounds like you had other, more pressing things happen in your day. Life is all about priorities and you shouldn't feel bad about being flexible. You maybe didn't get a chance to work him today, but you can do it tomorrow.


----------



## Northernstar

So many wonderful 'to-doings' to catch up on, and frankly I'd say for a bunch of 40 something's, there's quite an adventurous lot here in so many various ways!

A last one I found from today with a clearing sky-









Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## phantomhorse13

NS, that last one could be a postcard! Gorgeous.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well NS....I guess my jay wouldn't do well in MI then...cause our negative wind chills chilled him.

Had a great day today. Make it just fine, learned some new things, stopped at a teacher's store and spend most of my paycheck. then ran across the street to Whole Foods. Gosh I love that place. Got myself some dinner.

By then....it was rush hour. Never gave that a thought:shock: I certainly love going to the city to experience things I can't here at home....but I don't enjoy all that traffic. I can't imagine being in that every day.

40s tomorrow! Saddle time? 

I'm starting to wear down.....been up since 4am and diriving in the dark and snow is tiring.

Scanned the last couple pages. Ellen, did something happen that your asking for ground work ideas? I need to go back and catch up.

PH, I take it you didn't get the snow and below zero temps we got? 

TGIF, I'm ready for some serious sleep! :lol:

Have a good night all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, I take it you didn't get the snow and below zero temps we got?


It was not very warm overnight at 15 (1 degree shy of the record low) and the wind chill was below zero this morning and it spit some snow.. but then the sun came out and the day warmed to about 30, with windchills in the low teens. Compared to some places, it was balmy.. but our normal high for today is 50!

Hope you get some saddle time tomorrow in your heatwave! :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

It finally warmed up to normal (60 degrees) today. I was able to go for a nice ride.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> By then....it was rush hour. Never gave that a thought:shock: I certainly love going to the city to experience things I can't here at home....but I don't enjoy all that traffic. I can't imagine being in that every day.


Oh yeah, I travel to DC every day, talk about a "Mongolian cluster #"( for Ellen's sake)
Most days my 23 miles takes 28 minutes.
Summer time beach traffic can stretch this to 40 minutes.
About three or four times a year this is an hour.
Once every two years it is a 2 hour fiasco.
Every 5 or so years with snowfall I encounter a four hour ride home.
Now if really bad weather is projected I just stay home. 
Learned my lesson, I did.

All these thoughts about ground work and your horse.
I have ultimately failed in this department.
If things went south I would have my horse held for a moment so I could get on.
Warn everyone that was following a quick ride was in progress.
After a dozen or so rides things calmed down.
Probably not the wisest thing I could have done, but I wanted a ride.
I chose to work it all out on the trail, smart choice, I don't know? :shock:
I tried ring work and lunging several times.
My horse at the time would not submit to this.
Others tried and could not wear him out or slow him down.
You would surely tire before the horse even thought about it.
Such was life at the time.

One day I had him in a large round ring.
I had been out for about an hour, the women got worried.
I was slumped over vomiting and horse was staring at me.
They came running out to see what had happened.
Way to many circles for me.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I am s excited to hear how tomorrow goes. Please don't make it so crucial though. It's a good learning opportunity for sure, but if things don't go perfectly, well that's learning too. I hope you hop on River and you and he are in sync right away. It doesn't always happen though. You know that. Just enjoy the day, have fun and accept what comes of it. I just don't want you to be disappointed if things don't go perfectly. :hug:ENJOY


----------



## Maryland Rider

Night All:

It is a cool crisp 78 degrees in the house right now.
The dragon is breathing! ( Wood stove is hot! )
Please take note I will use this reference in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider




----------



## tjtalon

*Dragon*



Maryland Rider said:


> View attachment 552370


MR, have to borrow this for a moment, as it was what I came home to tonite (on my "short" night, & still up, obviously): the things on top of my microwave were...gone...behind the 'fridge (a pretty cover, a ceramic chicken "nest" holding my spare change, my blu-tooth). I said "what the [bad word] is THIS?", looking at the cats. Heads hung for a second, then growls/hisses/then all out War of Showing Teeth (hence my pic borrow).

Guess they both were blaming each other, I don't know. All they knew is that I saw, said "What the !!!" & had to move out the 'fridge to clean up broken glass & a big pile of coins, I guess. I knew it was Savannah, as found a fur clump of hers on the counter. The fight didn't last long, but good grief. (When I said to Savannah that I knew it was her, she turned her back on me, then hissed at Tim. No kidding. Cats are weird anyway, but this interchange was odd. Hope there's not a big power issue waiting to happen as Tim is becoming an adult).

That was my come-home present! 

Ellen, much luck tomorrow! As was said, just enjoy what it is. Leave your expectations elsewhere (I remind myself of that every time I get to "get on". The journey is the point, not the "goal".)

'Nite all. Up too late again, but will blame the cats. Thanks, MR, for the fierce beastie-borrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> I can identify with that. I have done the same thing.
> 
> Talking about knee replacement. I have had both of mine done. My Dr. chastised me good about getting on them d##n horses. Kinda put a fear in my subconscience. What did your Dr say when ya told him that you rode horses? Did he try to forbid you riding your [email protected]#n horse too. Do you think about hurting your knee sometimes? Sometimes med wonders shed alittle irony in our lives. Here I am trying to not die from pulmonary blood clots by taking blood thinners which in turn put a fear in my mind about getting hurt riding and bleeding to death. So that causes me to hesitate doing the very thing (riding) that makes me enjoy living. Same thing with the knees. Is walking around so great if you are afraid to do the very things that make you happy. To think about riding my little horse freely down the road on a beautiful sunny day is realizing my dream has really come true. Am I cheating myself by erring in caution. Seems ironic to me. Don't get me wrong, I am so grateful for my blessings. By now, I would be unable to walk. Just trying to weigh things out.:?
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to get so heavy, just alittle soul searching.:?


Ellen, I thik I have told you, I have had a hip replacement since I was 23 years old. I've learned over those 20 years that you have to keep on living.....otherwise you just wont be happy. 

I've already blown one out and was fortunate to beable to get it fixed. I know each time I climb up, I take a risk, but I also happier now than I have been in 20 years.

This is what I always told my dad when he gave me grief over getting hurt in the first place.....accidents are accidents....they weren't planned and are unpredictable. I try to make sound decisions, but accidents usually come out of nowhere. Who is to say none of us, heaven forbid, could fall down stairs, get in a car accident......you just DON'T KNOW!!!!

I told my family and doc from the very beginning....I'm Not going to sit around and knit. It is not who I am. I will enjoy life while in the moment....as i don't know when it will end.

would I want to sit and knit and then end up like my father in a nursing home not remember anything? His near whole exsistance has appeared to be miserable and unhappy with EVERYTHING?

NO, I want to enjoy life NOW!!! (carefully, I might add) But I will enjoy it to the best of my ability!:wink:

Off my soapbox now! :lol:

Off to feed the horses before our ICE STORM.:shock: With this horror of weather ever end? 

Later!


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> *Oh yeah, I travel to DC every day, talk about a "Mongolian cluster #"( for Ellen's sake)
> *
> All I can say about the above is "I am glad I don't have to get around one them. That could be ughly and dangerous:shock::shock:
> 
> 
> *I tried ring work and lunging several times.
> My horse at the time would not submit to this.
> Others tried and could not wear him out or slow him down.
> You would surely tire before the horse even thought about it.
> 
> One day I had him in a large round ring.
> I had been out for about an hour, the women got worried.
> I was slumped over vomiting and horse was staring at me.
> They came running out to see what had happened.
> Way to many circles for me.*


Spotted saddle horses. They are like that watch commercial you use to hear on tv all the time, "It takes a lickin' and keeps on ticking. Red was the same way about that area where River was yesterday. There's something about it that they just don't like. Red would go down there and graze, but as soon as he finished, he would take off like a bolt from the blue and come up to the front of the lot.:? I was glad yesterday when River ran thru the electric fence that he did not get all weirded out. I was able to walk up to him and catch him. Some horses wouldn't have let you caught em for a week. I really think he has a good mind. He was that way under saddle when the previous owner rode him. If I can just get use to his way of going, I think I will really be happy with him.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

You are right. I have been trying not to study about riding River today. I am going to just get on. I know how he moves and pretty much what to expect from him. Thanks so much for the thought. Not being happy is not living. If anything happens, if it is fixable then I'll just get it fixed. No soap box. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you are well and ready to face another day

PH13 Sula is a spotted saddle horse isn't she? I was looking at the bit you are using. Is it a wonder bit. What mouth piece are you using? How does she do with that? Full of ?s aren't I? I still trying to get ideas on bits. 

Really want to thank yall for the support. I will not hinge so much on today. It will be a learning experience to be enjoyed. Hopefully, if all goes well, I can get a picture of me on River. Here's hoping.

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> All these thoughts about ground work and your horse.
> If things went south I would have my horse held for a moment so I could get on.
> I chose to work it all out on the trail, smart choice, I don't know? :shock:


If there had been other people/horses with me, I don't think I would have had any issue. We rode in fairly similar conditions the day before without a problem. But yesterday, I was alone. I could have gotten on (indeed, had been on), but I was concerned if I went out astride I might be getting _off_ unexpectedly.. which is never my plan when I am riding alone. Sometimes # happens, but I am too old to set myself up for # at this point. Just call me a weenie, and I will show you my buns. :wink:




Maryland Rider said:


> I tried ring work and lunging several times.
> My horse at the time would not submit to this.
> Others tried and could not wear him out or slow him down.
> 
> One day I had him in a large round ring.
> I had been out for about an hour, the women got worried.
> I was slumped over vomiting and horse was staring at me.
> They came running out to see what had happened.
> Way to many circles for me.


While I could maybe argue that 'submission' has a place in ground work (though I personally hate that term), wearing a horse out is not what I am looking for when I am doing it (imagine trying to wear out my 100-mile-fit ayrab on a longe line?! :shock. I also don't want to be turning in circles for an hour!! Really, I am lazy at heart and just want to get the heck on and go down the trail, but also want to return in one piece. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Sula is a spotted saddle horse isn't she? I was looking at the bit you are using. Is it a wonder bit. What mouth piece are you using? How does she do with that?


Sula is 3/4 arab, 1/4 paint. She is not gaited. Her owner is using a single-jointed wonder bit. I am still not sure what I think of it for her. She doesn't object to it, but she is fairly stiff. However, her previous owners were 3 youngish kids who just kind of roared around on her like you would a dirtbike.. so I am not sure she has ever really been taught about things like flexion and bending and soft cues. 


For River, I would ask his previous owner what he was used to riding in and if he did well in it. Assuming it's not some horrible bit involving bike chain or barbed wire, if he goes nicely in it I wouldn't necessarily change it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! :wink:

Have fun today and don't put too much pressure on yourself. River doesn't care if you ride him or not. Just enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

I want a round pen. My reason is to work River from the ground. That's the first thing I am going to splurge on. I think of the round pen as a place to work on communication and queues before getting on a horses back. I am convince the round pen is a valuable tool. 

We don't bounce anymore and I guess that's my reason for being so cautious. Unplanned dismounts are to be avoided if possible Having people around does help. I probably seem obsessed with that, but the fall I took off Red was very violent and if I hadn't had my helment on for the rock to put a big dent in, it would have been my head. And I was alone. Sure makes ya think.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, today will be fun for you _and_ River. The two of you have spent time bonding and learning to trust each other all week. Breathe!

Can't wait to hear all about it this evening. And, don't forget to have these previous owners take lots and lots of pictures of you riding for us ok?


----------



## Blue

Stan and Roadyy, I've had a rough week and a rough day at work yesterday. Could use a morning laugh! Where are you two when I need you to be silly?

Hope all is going well!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, today will be fun for you _and_ River. The two of you have spent time bonding and learning to trust each other all week. Breathe!
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about it this evening. And, don't forget to have these previous owners take lots and lots of pictures of you riding for us ok?


Blue

Thanks. My phone is charging so it will be ready if and when:wink:


----------



## SueC

Family reunion!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eobm6fCR0MI

Sunsmart greets his uncle Le Chasseur across the fence as his mother French Revolution looks on. The film quality is a little fuzzy because the horses were brought just before dusk. Sunsmart is still more solid that I like him to be because he was left on the grass non-stop with my elderly Arabian mare for six months to keep her company while she needed extra feed before she died earlier this year. He has always been an easy keeper and is now slowly jogging his excess weight back off.


----------



## SueC

Photos here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

Sorry I haven't teased them out to post them directly, but that would take 15 minutes, and this way you can see everything in one click and zoom on anything you might like to see bigger.

Light was low, but everything there, including the transport truck.

More tomorrow. Very tired!


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> If there had been other people/horses with me, I don't think I would have had any issue. We rode in fairly similar conditions the day before without a problem. But yesterday, I was alone. I could have gotten on (indeed, had been on), but I was concerned if I went out astride I might be getting _off_ unexpectedly.. which is never my plan when I am riding alone. Sometimes # happens, but I am too old to set myself up for # at this point. Just call me a weenie, and I will show you my buns. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I could maybe argue that 'submission' has a place in ground work (though I personally hate that term), wearing a horse out is not what I am looking for when I am doing it (imagine trying to wear out my 100-mile-fit ayrab on a longe line?! :shock. I also don't want to be turning in circles for an hour!! Really, I am lazy at heart and just want to get the heck on and go down the trail, but also want to return in one piece. :lol:


I was only trying to pacify the women working in the round pen.
It was not my idea and it did not work.
After these round pen adventures I took things out on the trail.
I did not feel that this horse would hurt me, just a lot of go in him.
Working with this horse on the trail was a pleasure and a win for us both.
The first whole year with him was a lot of work, I always arrived back at camp tired.

Ellen: I am excited for you, ride strong as NM would say.

The dragon is breathing! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, so it starts to rain, so I start to come home. Actually it had rained for say....10 minutes prior to me leaving. The roads were BAD already!! My car was a massive piece of ice instantly.

I cam home and told DH the roads are BAD and if *i* say they are bad, they are, cause i drive in anything. My car was swerving around bends, and I was in reduced gear and going slow.

He was like...well, I just watn to run to the grocery store. It's maybe a mile. I said...don't do it....he insisted. I said...don't call when you're in a wreck....(nice wife huh?:lol

He just called. It's BAD he says. He had to pull over, may even WALK home!:shock:

Why doens't he listen to me??????:think::???: Men.....


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC: I love the pics, congrats with receiving the horses.
I still gravitate toward those pics of your yak though.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, 

RIDE STRONG! and have zero expectations....that's when you're let down. (trust me....story of my life.)

Go out, try it. Maybe have them get on first and just by seeing them ride him will gain you confidence.  THEN...and only then fi you feel good about it....hop on!

I've been where you are not that long ago. It's scary that very first time. I had someone there for me too, it's reassuring. 

Good luck, and most of all.......HAVE FUN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Me and Jay...on our very first day. Just a year and a half ago.

I was scared. So scared I was literally shaking. :shock::lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> He just called. It's BAD he says. He had to pull over, may even WALK home!:shock:
> 
> Why doens't he listen to me??????:think::???: Men.....


 Be gentle now!

I have the cold but at least no mess on the ground yet.
Plenty of Sunshine today here near the Chesapeake.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, if you feel scared to mount, why don't you get somebody to hold him on a lead line while you get up. They can even lead you around. I have no problem getting somebody to pony ride me if I feel intimidated by a horse. 

I bet you will do great anyway. You can do this.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone! This has been a busy place!

HP - congratulations on your new job. I hope it turns into the hours y want very quickly. You might enjoy the partial hours for a while though.

Sue - glad to see you the horses home safely. They are beautiful!

NS - your pics of the snow are beautiful! I am envious as all our snow melted the last two days, but we are getting more now. Strange weather all over North America it seems.

Corgi - blue looks like he is settling in nicely and your DH looks to be quite enamoured with him. 

Ellen - I am looking forward to hearing how River progresses.

It has been a different week around here as well. Weather wise, it has been unseasonably warm with temps well above freezing. 
I let the horses out into our middle paddock that is cross fenced on onesie with temporary posts and they broke through into the larger paddock, snapping off every one of my temporary posts. I had to go back and pull out the spikes and top 2" of the metal posts to prevent injury. Luckily, we got a big melt at the same time. Had it been really cold, I never would have got those ends out of the ground. Now the cross fence is gone until spring, but that is OK because I won't need it anyways. 
We have a few small lakes in the paddocks from the melt. The ground is frozen, so there is nowhere for the melted snow to go. This will prove to be treacherous until we get a good base of snow because they are now frozen like little skating rinks dispersed in the low spots of the field.

Cheeky Pony has injured herself again... This time another horse bit her in the neck, breaking the skin and leaving a huge swollen, tender welt. DD is watching it closely for infection. She is hoping to sell Cheeky before she leaves for Florida after Christmas, otherwise, the pony will come home and add to my pasture ornament collection in the back yard until spring.

I have one week under my belt at my new job and so far, and I am loving it! Basically, my team is functioning as a think tank right now, creating possible models and connections and curating the background research for how competences will fit into the new curriculum. I love the intellectual challenge! It is very different working in a government organization as everything that goes through depends upon the approval of the minister. Since we are planning at the provincial level, the impact is huge, so things must move along very slowly and carefully. Much different from the day to day urgency of classroom planning.

I hope everyone has a great day and enjoys some nice weather.


----------



## ellen hays

:lol::lol:Hey Everybody:lol::lol:

I found the horse of my dreams. He is the best horse ever. I am so proud and happy. River did so good today they told me I'd be riding him down the road by myself. After two or three weeks of not being ridden and standing around and getting plenty of groceries, he was the perfect gentleman. Left my cell phone in the house. Sorry:-( I may have acquired some riding buddies as enthusiastic as me in the deal. Life is so good. Happy Happy Happy 

Have a good nite.:lol::lol::lol:Oh yeah and God bless.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> :lol::lol:Hey Everybody:lol::lol:
> 
> I found the horse of my dreams. He is the best horse ever. I am so proud and happy. River did so good today they told me I'd be riding him down the road by myself. After two or three weeks of not being ridden and standing around and getting plenty of groceries, he was the perfect gentleman. Left my cell phone in the house. Sorry:-( I may have acquired some riding buddies as enthusiastic as me in the deal. Life is so good. Happy Happy Happy
> 
> Have a good nite.:lol::lol::lol:Oh yeah and God bless.



Awesome news Ellen!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I found the horse of my dreams.Life is so good. Happy Happy Happy


WOOHOO!!

:clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:


----------



## Koolio

FANTASTIC Ellen!! :clap:


----------



## corgi

Yay Ellen!!!! So happy for you.

Good news from Virginia too. Big trail ride and Blue did great. Afterwards, the BO thought, due to his laid back nature, that he could be turned out in the big fields with the other horses. She usually keeps them in individual smaller paddocks for the first few weeks but Blue has adjusted so well, that she thought we should see what happens after only 6 days.

He was turned out into Scuffy's old field with Scuffy's old friends and there was no drama...none..at all.

No agressiveness from any of them. He seemed so happy with the HUGE field. He explored the whole thing. He was kept in a tiny paddock with his last owner, so this must feel like freedom to him. He peacefully grazed with the others.

Then we went to a tack shop and spent way too much money. We didn't even buy any big stuff..just lots of little stuff that added up quickly.

Just got back from dinner at Outback.

It was a good day.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, so happy for you. After all that build up we need some more details. Did they ride first? Did they pony you? Did you walk, trot, canter? What does he feel like? smooth as you hoped? Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## Happy Place

*On the chicken front*

I have my first broody hen. When I went to pick up the eggs, she was busy trying to keep them all under her and was not very happy with me taking them away :lol:. I just boiled some older eggs (3 weeks) and I think I smell a rotten one :shock: I didn't notice until I peeled them. Now I can't get the smell out of my nose. I'm going to wait til DH gets home and make him do the sniff test before I pitch them :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Ellen! Seriously! No pictures! Aaaaaggghhhh! How could you!? So, tell all. We want details girlfriend, and spare nothing. I'm so happy for you.

I told you, didn't I? Huh, huh, didn't I? I wish I was there to hug you.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Ellen, so happy for you. After all that build up we need some more details. Did they ride first? Did they pony you? Did you walk, trot, canter? What does he feel like? smooth as you hoped? Inquiring minds want to know!!!


Exactly Ellen!!( Details! And..no pics aaagh!

Good for you, happy for you...now, waiting for a nice long post!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Yay Ellen!!!! So happy for you.
> 
> Good news from Virginia too. Big trail ride and Blue did great. Afterwards, the BO thought, due to his laid back nature, that he could be turned out in the big fields with the other horses. She usually keeps them in individual smaller paddocks for the first few weeks but Blue has adjusted so well, that she thought we should see what happens after only 6 days.
> 
> He was turned out into Scuffy's old field with Scuffy's old friends and there was no drama...none..at all.
> 
> No agressiveness from any of them. He seemed so happy with the HUGE field. He explored the whole thing. He was kept in a tiny paddock with his last owner, so this must feel like freedom to him. He peacefully grazed with the others.
> 
> Then we went to a tack shop and spent way too much money. We didn't even buy any big stuff..just lots of little stuff that added up quickly.
> 
> Just got back from dinner at Outback.
> 
> It was a good day.


Very cool, happy for you:lol: Happiness a long time coming, glad it got there. He sounds like just the best fit


----------



## tjtalon

Such good news today, so happy to read it! Thanksgiving day will be extra full of Thanks, for sure.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

It's 1am and I kept hearing what sounded like something hitting the side of the house. Surely no one is trying to break in that loudly. Got up, grabbed my 38 and went for the door. Opened quick and looked out. There was a little owl that had gotten on the front porch. I think it was a screech owl. I have never held one before. Their feathers are so soft and it had feathers on it's legs. I was afraid it would get hurt banging around, so I grabbed it from behind and started towards the screen door which had blown open. On the way to set it free, it turned its head around and looked at me. A close encounter of a very neat kind. I didn't think about it at the time, but I am glad it didn't decide to bite me.:shock:

I am so proud of River. He did just like I had hoped he would. I was afraid he would hit the ground running as soon as I got on him. Very calm and started off slow. The guy I bought him from took him down the forest road and said he was calm. The only thing that he was alittle uncomfortable with was vehicles occasionally passing him. The bridge I was worried about him crossing was no problem. It's is going to be stormy tomorrow, but I am going to get on him and ride him around here for alittle while if the weather allows. Here's waiting for the next opportunity to climb aboard. The couple said that they would come back next weekend and we would ride some. This is great, but I think one thing that made it even better was your support. I think that made me as happy as River did. You all are amazing. My Forum Family. 

Going to try to go back to sleep. Sweet dreams


----------



## Blue

Wow, Ellen you actually held and released an owl! Do you know what the Native Americans say about owls? Good fortune and serenity. And you not only saved one from harm but it looked directly at you. 

I'm up early on a Sunday because my back is killing me! All this painting. Wish I hadn't decided to change the ceiling color. We're going from all brilliant white to the walls in a very soft faded adobe color. I didn't want the vaulted ceilings to be so stark. Plus the contractor painted the ceilings in a semi gloss enamel and they really should be flat so they don't shine. So, I'm changing the color to an "off white" called Desert Star. It's not much, but makes the new paint color, which is semi glass enamel, very soft and comfortable. However, painting vaulted ceilings is hard! I have a feeling I'll be taking a lot of Ibuprofen for awhile!


----------



## Happy Place

Blue be sure to stretch a lot.SLOWLY!!

We are having a heat wave! It is nearly 50 today. It's also rainy . We need to put up the rest of the wood for the winter and fix my truck. Thankful for my mother in law who loans me hers anytime mine breaks down! Hunting this afternoon if weather permits, and maybe a trip to the barn for a visit.


----------



## Celeste

Blue, I feel your pain on painting the high ceilings. Our house has 15 foot ceilings, and I painted them years ago. They need repainting, but I am going to put it off as long as I can. That is a LOT of trouble.


----------



## corgi

Painting is so hard on your body and you don't realize it until you have stopped for the day! Hope you aren't too sore Blue!

The BO texted me last night and said feeding went well except wen it was time to give hay. One of her horses ran Blue off the hay and then she texted me this morning and said her horse (Navajo) kicked Blue pretty badly when the hay was thrown this morning...so.....

She moved her horse!!!!

Navajo has been put into the "bad boys" paddock. That paddock has the more agressive horses. I can't tell you how happy I am that we board somewhere where the BO freely moves horses around so that they are with horses of like personality.


----------



## corgi

I went out and doctored up his boo-boos from meanie Navajo and then I donned a helmet and hopped on bareback and with the bitless rope halter.

How did we get so lucky to get this horse?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone

Blue Don't overdo it with the painting. I still have a little more here to do to get to a good finishing point. Enjoyed the job for a while, but it does have a way of getting old. Can't imagine tackling ceilings that high.

The little owl was a really neat experience. Will always remember that little face and those big big eyes. So many nice things to behold. I have received good fortune for sure, and the serenity of many days of riding River thru those beautiful woods and past my favorite place where the hemlocks grow. 

Ladona If I didn't know better, I would say that DH is not the only one smitten by that handsome horse. What a gentleman he is.:thumbsup: Glad he was not seriously hurt in the skirmish. Sounds like your have a very nice BO.

Hope everyone has had a nice day. A very soggy day here. But, you know who is just waiting for the next opportunity to ride River. 

Wishing everyone a good evening. God bless and keep. 

Talk atcha tomorrow:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Heat wave here (56 with no wind and sunny), so had to take a break from dealing with leaves for some saddle time!


----------



## SueC

Very nice clip, Ladona: Horse _and_ rider making a very good impression!  What a great horse you got there. Losing one was very tough: But giving your love and care to another one is a good thing, and will be well rewarded. I think NM71 found that too with her dogs. How did the song go, "It's the heart afraid of breaking that never learns to love"? It's like that with all life, isn't it?

*Hope all you guys have a fabulous week. *


----------



## Northernstar

phantomhorse13 said:


> NS, that last one could be a postcard! Gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Photos here:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/
> 
> Sorry I haven't teased them out to post them directly, but that would take 15 minutes, and this way you can see everything in one click and zoom on anything you might like to see bigger.
> 
> Light was low, but everything there, including the transport truck.
> 
> More tomorrow. Very tired!


Sue, those are some of the most _beautiful_ _horses_ I've ever seen!! (Then again is there such a thing otherwise?) 
Congratulations on their safe arrival, and wishing you many lovely times with them in the days to come!


----------



## Maryland Rider

The dragon was only breathing for a short period today.
It was extremely warm today, maybe 51 or so.
I was not sure how to act with the heat wave.

PH13: Still going strong with the riding, great deal.

MR: Needs some new trailer tires, not in a hurry this time of year. 

I have been working on this new aquarium setup this weekend.
I acquired a tank, 5 filters, heaters, etc.....
Everything is covered in hard water deposits.
Vinegar did not cut it, I had to mix up some 38% HCL to cut through this mess.
You would have thought I was washing brick work.







Scraped black paint off of the rear of tank today.
Will paint with a light blue color later in the week.
Tomorrow will be a leak test and filter check.
Maybe over the holiday I will work on LED lighting if all goes well.

Good night all:
I can't miss the "Walking Dead" tonight.

Dragon is sleeping and the corn is growing!


----------



## Northernstar

Brief time here, and so many wonderful happenings for everyone!

Ellen, I'm so happy that your anticipated ride went well! He may truly be the 'noble steed' with whom you'll enjoy many more lovely rides, and such a gentle companion 

** You held a screechy!! _Ooooh, I'm jealous!!!_ I've held (rescued)hummingbirds clinging to my finger, a downy woodpecker, rose breasted grosbeak... but a _screech owl!!_ Did you know there are only 2 owls smaller? The saw whet, and the burrowing owl (desert region).... I'm so pleased you had the experience and yes, it is sooo remarkable  

Koolio/Eole, would love to see you 'bombard' haha with more photos from your Canadian regions this winter also... funny that the first day of winter really isn't until Dec 22 

Sue, _please_ share more of your beautiful new charges when you can 

Corgi, I've had my Morgan, Sugar for about a year, and I've only ridden her bareback, and all my horses (when I do ride) bit less- such a free and natural feeling 

Here's a quick sunset photo.... wishing all a good night and God bless


----------



## Blue

Hello everybody! I'm exhausted. Yes I over did it on the painting. But the entire front room is done. That includes dismantling the ceiling fan, pulling all the light fixtures, taping, cleaning then painting and reassembling everything. Ugh! My back hurts, my neck hurts. Gonna go take a hot shower and get ready for work tomorrow.

Ellen, I know it was icky today so no worries. You got a good start. 

Phantom, good for you. Kinda wish I'd gone for a ride today.

Northern, I know your region is horribly cold, but it's so beautiful. How long does the snow last there?

Maryland, we had a huge tank many years ago. It was a lot of fun. When we moved we just never set it up again.

Corgi, that is so nice that you have such a reasonable BO. Hope Blue heals well.

Well, I'm off to a hot shower and Walking Dead.

Stan? Where are you?


----------



## Stan

Lurking
Not doing much. Went to Tauranga on Friday arriving back in Omamari late Sunday night. Went and had a look at the ford again this morning also looked over a Toyota, Nissan. Holden (GM) and Isuzu.

Its now between the ford and Toyota but Isuzu is still in the running. The GM has a 2-8 turbo tweaked diesel producing some huge horse power but its a new engine design. Don't think I want to be a test driver.

The Isuzu has been bench tested to 500,000 ks The one I have now has done 320,000 so has some history and reliability as does the Toyota.

Still have to do some more research on the ford which has a 5 cylinder Volvo diesel. History on this engine seems to be a little had to come by. Its the last vehicle I will buy so it has to do at least 25 years service. 

Bugs is still being a horse kicking Bucking and farting as he runs around then stopping after a full gallop he rears Impressive to look at but dangerous No malice just being a horse having fun. He gets over it and settles very quickly.








My first horse Savannah and a short person. What's her name:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Low 50s yesterday. Three shoes or not, had to ride. :lol:

Kept it in the fields and woods as not to hurt him. We had a wonderful time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

These are my mom's back fields. Someday....hoping anyway, they will become ours. It's cool to think this could all be ours.


----------



## NickerMaker71

it had only been a week since I rode, but when I got up there, he felt like a giant! 

He rode steady and strong. Love this guy. 

Ellen, waited all weeeknd to know how it went. So happy for you! More details though!!!!

Three days....three days everyone....and then I have 5 off! i can make it....I can make it!!!!:lol:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, very nice.

Stan, that truck decision is miserable. I hate truck shopping. Which is why I still have my old reliable. 

Well after all my painting yesterday, I overslept. Now have to run to get to work on time. They have some surgeries this morning so gotta go. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Luvs Horses

Ellen how cool you got to hold and help the owl. Owls are super cool birds.  

Yep playing catch up again. Glad Both you and Corgi are enjoying your new boys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday: cold, freezing wind. Mucked, did waters. Two of the very sensitive horses (Callie & Nej) in my pocket, because they felt my upset.

Had heart-to-heart w/Janice (she picked up on me too, she reads me like a horse). I was in pain, the mucking was hard, the cold was nasty. I spilled, I did, tears & all, & told her of the thing @ work that has upped my back pain & that I have to do anyway, somehow. I can't quit my job & was horribly afraid (heart broken is a good term) that I'd just have to give up learning to ride, since can't handle the mucking anymore.

(I'd talked to God for the past 2 weeks about this & a whole lot on the way to Janice's this morning; like "I don't know what to do, You gotta tell me please!").

After listening to me & comforting me (& commiserating on coming onto physical barriers), she presented the solution: I'll be off the mucking schedule (she said she can prob'ly find another Monday mucker pretty soon), that will look at the weather every Sunday & see what Monday might be & I can ride/lesson here & there as weather allows (since I have lesson time accrued that couldn't be done because of weather), & we can keep touching base on that each week.

After the winter, we'll see if I go back on the mucking schedule-for-lessons or if I can by then afford to pay for lessons (she's upping her rates in the Spring, but will keep the previous for longterm diehard students). $150 for a package of 4 lessons; that's not bad at all...for me, it'll take some figuring & paying down some other things.

The "heart to heart" part was mostly while I was crying; I asked her if this thing of mine of wanting to learn to ride after a lifetime of yearning for horse contact was just a fantasy & she gently brought me up short (& I heard echoes of past posts to me "you're doing this, you are"): she said "You ARE learning to ride. You NOW how the opportunity to do it, you're not trying, you're doing it...we'll work it out! 

Then she said her Job is Christian Women's Ministry, & she was put on Earth to have horses & do that, combined, & has encountered many women who have needed her & her horses in that ministry. I snuffled up in my kleenex & said "well, guess you still have little me". Got another hug.

My job now is to get my health together, gets on my handweights, glider & Bob/ w/Ball & keep in mind that.............I HAVE NOT QUIT.

Just a mucking hiatus, that's all.


----------



## corgi

Tj- I have no idea how you have been able to muck as many stalls as you do, in the type of weather you have, and with the amount of days worth of poo they have sometimes! I take on the barn chores at our boarding place only when they are desperate and it about kills me.

It sounds like Janice is not going to let your dream fade. She sounds like a very good person.

I have faith that you will continue to ride at Janice's with or without the mucking.

I came up with a couple of other ideas for you.

Do you know of any horse rescues nearby? They are always looking for volunteers to just come out and do what they can do to help. It doesn't have to be hard labor. After I broke my back and couldn't ride for months, I volunteered at a local horse rescue just socializing with the horses. They also had nurse mare foals that needed human interaction. It was perfect for me because I got that magical horsey breath and all that comes with it until I was able to ride again.

I mentioned before finding a tral riding outfit. Do you have any near you? They sometimes run specials and you can get an hour trail ride at a pretty reasonable price. That would get you on a safe horse and out on the trail and that could tide you over and you could practice all that you have learned in your lessons.

I know you see this as a setback and I understand why it bothers you so, but like I said, this is not the end of your dream. You will continue to ride. I know you will!


----------



## Celeste

I think that you should really consider finding somebody to take you trail riding as Ladona suggested. You live in such a beautiful area that it would be great to hit some trails. We need to find you a local friend that will just take you riding on a regular basis. Or you could move near me and we could ride all the time.


----------



## tjtalon

*horses*



Celeste said:


> I think that you should really consider finding somebody to take you trail riding as Ladona suggested. You live in such a beautiful area that it would be great to hit some trails. We need to find you a local friend that will just take you riding on a regular basis. Or you could move near me and we could ride all the time.


Thank you Celeste & Ladona...

The trial riding anywhere near me is west, and expensive. I'll look further, haven't looked since the last trial ride I did, after my accident, was in the mountains (bought the 3 hour) & could hardly get off the horse when I was done. Cowboys around were snickering; didn't tell them why I'd had to get on.

I worked at a rescuer for a brief time, too, again on the west side.

Denver is huge, btw, hard to get across. The horse things seem to be always on the west side.

And, I only have Sundays & Mondays off. I'd love to just do a trail ride, just a ride on some nice horse that's nice.


----------



## tjtalon

I guess this is the winter of putting myself together & see where I can go. Work takes up most of my world. I wish my world was horses (is, inside).


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, to my credit: that 3 hr ride was uphills, on narrow trails, across streams. Saw cougar tracks in the snow. It hurt, I did it.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I think that you should really consider finding somebody to take you trail riding as Ladona suggested. You live in such a beautiful area that it would be great to hit some trails. We need to find you a local friend that will just take you riding on a regular basis. Or you could move near me and we could ride all the time.


If I win the PowerBall, consider me a neighbor:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- I have no idea how you have been able to muck as many stalls as you do, in the type of weather you have, and with the amount of days worth of poo they have sometimes! I take on the barn chores at our boarding place only when they are desperate and it about kills me.
> 
> It sounds like Janice is not going to let your dream fade. She sounds like a very good person.
> 
> I have faith that you will continue to ride at Janice's with or without the mucking.
> 
> I came up with a couple of other ideas for you.
> 
> Do you know of any horse rescues nearby? They are always looking for volunteers to just come out and do what they can do to help. It doesn't have to be hard labor. After I broke my back and couldn't ride for months, I volunteered at a local horse rescue just socializing with the horses. They also had nurse mare foals that needed human interaction. It was perfect for me because I got that magical horsey breath and all that comes with it until I was able to ride again.
> 
> I mentioned before finding a tral riding outfit. Do you have any near you? They sometimes run specials and you can get an hour trail ride at a pretty reasonable price. That would get you on a safe horse and out on the trail and that could tide you over and you could practice all that you have learned in your lessons.
> 
> I know you see this as a setback and I understand why it bothers you so, but like I said, this is not the end of your dream. You will continue to ride. I know you will!


Thank you. I WILL continue.


----------



## SueC

Hello all!

Busy with new horses, building and major shed cleanup. First day in their new big paddock for the new arrivals yesterday:





























More photos here, all on one page and easy to view:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

Was great fun watching these guys explore!


----------



## SueC

I had a quick read and just love the photos, everybody: *Especially those snow photos, wow!!!* Wishing everyone here a super evening and day. Catch you all soon.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Thank you. I WILL continue.


TJ Please do. I don't want to see you give up and do with out that very thing that you love so much. Horses.. Try to take a break for now, sounds like Janice is trying to work with you. Maybe we can all brainstorm and come up with something that will be right down your alley. I had thought about mounted rescue. We had some guys come up missing around here and the mounted search people were out and they located the guys that were lost. There were several females in the search party. Horses are sometimes the only way you can get in to some of the places where it is necessary to go. You know how to ride and you are good at it. Providing a service that is saving a life is monumental. I wonder if maybe rescue horses could be trained and used for something like this. I know this sounds radical, but sometimes radical is the only way to go. Sometimes very beneficial services are born out of radical beginnings. There is something out there waiting for you. Please don't be discouraged, you have people who really care about you and are supporting you in your dreams. We all want to see you succeed and be happy.:hug:Have a good night and sleep well. Things will work out. I know they will!


----------



## Blue

TJ, physical pain is something that is very real and needs to be dealt with. Sometimes accepted to a certain degree and modify activities to make it at least tolerable. Sounds like this lady is willing to help you find a way to continue. If your problem is your back have you ever tried to those pain relieving patches? I forget what they're called and have never tried them, but have heard some people really like them. Something I've always believed in:

You can give in... give up... or give it your all.

You're going to be fine. You'll find a way.:hug:


----------



## corgi

Sue, I don't know how I missed that you were getting new horses. Guess I was too wrapped up in my new guy.

And yes, whoever said they think I am as smitten with him as my hubby is, is totally correct. He has become the sweetheart of the barn. You can't help but love him!

But back to Sue...they are beautiful.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Sue they look like ruby twins.  
Hang in there TJ. With pain we get good days & bad days. Janice sounds like a good person willing to help you continue to work toward your goals. 

I wish I lived around some of the scenic areas you guys are at. Love the pics of rolling hills and/or mountains in the background. All I have is flat swampy boring scenery. Most of which is disappearing or being absorbed into concrete suburbia. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I am still alive. Just on vacation and enjoying family and horses. Just wish the weather was cooperating the last two days. Rain rain and more rain. Suppose to move out tonight and turn beautiful the rest of the week.

Ellen, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so very happy to see you are happy and safe. Can't wait to see picks of you and River. 

Tj, I hope you find the strength and energy to work through your energy and muscle pain from the weather. I am grateful you have such a wonderful assets in your life with Janice. I know you will make it through the winter and be back into your routine. Her rate isn't bad at all. We pay $120 for 4 1 hour lessons for Amber.

I rebuilt most of the rear axle and may have a sticking brake caliper on the passenger rear. Will investigate it when the rains leave. Also have 7 brand new tires and rims waiting for me to pick up in north Mississippi for my truck for $200.

I'm not sure how much time I will be on here through the rest of my vacation. Just wanted to see what was going on with you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I am still alive. Just on vacation and enjoying family and horses. Just wish the weather was cooperating the last two days. Rain rain and more rain. Suppose to move out tonight and turn beautiful the rest of the week.


Hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation and momma nature smiles.

Momma nature is _not_ gonna be smiling up here.. though just what is happening tomorrow with this nor'easter is still up for debate. I have heard everything from "rain to 1 inch of snow" on one network to "8-12 inches of snow" on another. Have spent the day prepping around the place just in case it's on the higher end. Very happy DH got the plow on the tractor a couple weeks ago, so it's ready.

Had the whole day because, yet again, I got called off work. *sigh* Guess job hunting will be happening. :?


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you everyone, it'll all work out.


----------



## SueC

For those who missed it, the horses are retired and I'm taking care of them for my father. The mare is Sunsmart's dam, and the gelding is the mare's full brother. ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> For those who missed it, the horses are retired and I'm taking care of them for my father. The mare is Sunsmart's dam, and the gelding is the mare's full brother. ;-)


Sue Those horses are beautiful. They are not sorrels, I don't think, but the color is gorgeous. Your life is rich. Such beautiful babies to care for. I also looked at the collection of pictures as you suggested. Yep, your life is rich, and I am happy for you two. You certainly deserve the full measure of happiness. I am still quite attached to Mary Lou. She is a cutey I believe that is MR's yak.:lol: Have a good evening and God bless you.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

Hope you are all well. A bit brisk here, and cloudy. Saturday, Sunday and Monday are going to be balmy. Look out, here we come. Me and River. 

Let him out into the larger area to graze today. I reversed my strategy and let him have the whole area instead of encompassing him in a small area that I am thinking is somewhat intimidating for a prey animal. He seemed to adjust well and I was pleased that when dinner time rolled around, he was very cooperative about going back to his original area for the night. I will give him a few days to adjust to the larger area before leaving him out there day and night. I am meeting my farrier in Cullman county Friday a.m. to re do his shoes. I am going to have to start a routine for healthy hooves. I have some work to do in getting him relaxed with people handling his hooves. River can be so docile in some ways, but he also has another side to his personality. He can be a bit suspicious of intentions ( and so goes the Spotted Saddle Horse, MR you know what I am talking about). I find myself "joining up or hooking on continuously. I am observing and trying to understand . At the same time, I am trying to remain the herd leader. A difficult line to walk. Any advice is welcomed.

You guys are wonderful. So supportive and not afraid to be honest when necessary. That is great. 

Rick I am glad you checked in. I think I remember you saying you were taking some time off. Hope some of that is for Rick:wink:

My goodness! Where is Stanley?

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving. I am thankful for all of you. All of my "over 40" family from here to the upper northern areas to Canada to NZ to the lands down under. I think this includes everyone, but if it doesn't forgive me and correct me. Next time I will do better.

God bless and keep you all.

Good night


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> For those who missed it, the horses are retired and I'm taking care of them for my father. The mare is Sunsmart's dam, and the gelding is the mare's full brother. ;-)


Beautiful pictures, beautiful horses, thank you for sharing


----------



## InStable

Okay you golden oldies. I have found the veritable fountain of back youth. (Cue the Twilight Zone music first because this isn't like me...) 

So, I've found a way to manage the pain. 

Chiropractor and the activator method
Massage therapist and magnesium gel

I still like the wine and occasional (only occasional - don't like meds) Motrin. 

Oh.....did I mention dark chocolate?


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have no new horse news for everyone.
They are happy and eating hay all the time.

The dragon is quiet and the corn is growing! 

Stan's wife must be around, keeping him busy.

2 family dinners for me on Thanksgiving.
Early for wife's side afternoon with my mum & uncle.

Will have to leave work early tomorrow, DC traffic will be a nightmare.
Chance of snow showers for me all day tomorrow.
Should be no accumulation on the roads though.

Fish aquarium project is moving along.
Leak test passed and tested all equipment, passed.
Painted back of tank with an acrylic, mistake! :shock:
Scraped and painted with Rust-oleum, light blue, looks awesome.







This will reflect the LED light well.

Good Evening All:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey InStable

Chocolate cures everything. I am way over due to see my chiropractor. Between the chocolate and the chiropractor, that would be a major tune up for me. 

Welcome, and join in. We love to socialize and give support to each other. This is a wonderful group. You will like


----------



## ellen hays

MR

Hate the horses are eating hay and you are not riding because of the weather. Hopefully, some good weather will come around. 

During your commute, just think of those two opportunities to stuff your face with excellent food. It will take the edge of of the hassle of the commute. 

Can't wait to see the fish you acquire for your aquarium

Happy Thanksgiving, don't eat too much:shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

InStable said:


> Okay you golden oldies. I have found the veritable fountain of back youth. (Cue the Twilight Zone music first because this isn't like me...)
> 
> So, I've found a way to manage the pain.
> 
> Chiropractor and the activator method
> Massage therapist and magnesium gel
> 
> I still like the wine and occasional (only occasional - don't like meds) Motrin.
> 
> Oh.....did I mention dark chocolate?



Chiropractor and the activator method
Massage therapist and magnesium gel

*Oriental massage, I cannot post a pic though!
*
I still like the wine and occasional (only occasional - don't like meds) Motrin. 








*Wine is not needed!* 

Oh.....did I mention dark chocolate








*Chocolate is a vegetable similar to tobacco.*


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR
> 
> Hate the horses are eating hay and you are not riding because of the weather. Hopefully, some good weather will come around.
> 
> During your commute, just think of those two opportunities to stuff your face with excellent food. It will take the edge of of the hassle of the commute.
> 
> Can't wait to see the fish you acquire for your aquarium
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, don't eat too much:shock:











I too am in need of trailer tires right now.
I am afraid to travel, one is ready like an orange peel.
A friend had 4 tires to give but they were dry-rotted.
Christmas coming and expenses an all.
Might have to wait till after 1st of the year.

Being winter for me everything tends to be wet and muddy.
Daytime thaws make for slick routes through the woods.
Not to put riding aside but I have several winter projects.
I have to get them done during the down time.
Spring comes and they ride like they haven't missed a beat.

All is good.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Briefly online- hard at work each day and the snowy powder is still coming down! Chores take a bit more time with shortened days- but all is well in the snowy North... 

Everyone's horses and horse stories the past few days are just lovely, and prayers sent for new found horse filled days for others.... Always remember, _God is in the miracle business_ 

The night feed is accomplished, a what clear, cold sky! A few tasks ahead, and then time for rest...

Here's a photo from today, as I was driving home from our tiny post office. Many may know this beloved poem, in which I planned to share closer to Christmas, but can't resist tonight...









*Stopping by woods on snowy evening*

*Whose woods these are*
*I think I know*
*His house is in the village though*
_*He will not see me stopping here*_ 
_*To watch his woods fill up with snow*_
_*My little horse must think it queer*_
_*To stop without a farmhouse near*_
_*Between the woods and frozen lake*_
_*The darkest evening of the year.*_
_*He gives his harness bells a shake*_
_*To ask if there is some mistake.*_
_*The only other sound's the sweep*_
_*Of easy wind and downy flake.*_
_*The woods are lovely, dark and deep,*_
_*But I have promises to keep,*_
_*And miles to go before I sleep,*_
_*And miles to go before I sleep.*_

*- Robert Frost*

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Blue

Hello everyone! Sounds like everyone is busy and that's good. Let's see.... I'm going to give this a try.

Corgi, how is YOUR riding going?

Roadyy, I hope you're enjoying your vacation. I haven't had one in a couple years, so remind me what it's like, please. You sound like us, working projects you don't have time for on your vacation!

Phantom, I'm so sorry your missing out on work. I looked for a job for so long after leaving wally world that I finally gave up. I think all this "improved economy" is just propaganda. I hope you find something to fill in your days.

Ellen, have you been saddling River and spending time with him? I know you don't want to be riding him alone yet, but throw that saddle up there and pick up his feet, put the bridle on 10 times. You get my drift. Bond with him.

TJ, I hope you didn't think I was telling you that you should completely disregard your pain. Believe me, I understand. I've broken my back, broken my knee, had it replaced, broken both ankles and one wrist, had RSD and almost lost my right hand, had a concussion, been kicked in the head, cracked four ribs and my sternum (at the same time), had giardia(sp), and delivered 4 children. I completely understand! But I also know that I'm at my most relaxed and pain free when I'm _in_ the saddle. Physical therapy girlfriend! Take your time and you'll get there.

InStable, the price of chocolate is going up and wine probably will be too, so stock up!

Maryland, when do you think you'll be done with that fish tank? I may need you to build an awesome habitat for Pete the tortoise. 

Northernstar, that was beautiful. Do you mind if I copy it out and put it up at work?

Ok, I'm tired Big day at work. I dearly love working with animals but some days are hard. We lost one today and had another that we should let go, but the owner is in denial. Got beat up by a cat, but _I_ saved the day, stuck with it and got it done, the roof leaked and 2 years of xrays got wet and an owner refused treatment for his pet.:evil: I swear, I'm liking animals more and more. (except you guys, right? and my direct family of course) I'm off tomorrow and Thanksgiving. I'm grateful they're asking me to work a few more hours as it feels good that they're putting a little faith in me, but I'm tired and poor hubby is used to me being home. He's completely understanding and happy that I'm finally learning what I've wanted to learn all my life, but the poor guy doesn't know how to run the clothes washer. I think he could figure out the dryer, but the dishwasher is still a mystery. However, The progress he has made! Today is Tuesday, which is Taco Tuesday. Has been for 28 years. But I had to work today and didn't get home until too late to start tacos, so called him at lunch and asked what he wanted. He said TACO BELL! God bless him, he's trying to adapt.

Ok, I'm headed for my recliner. I'm up early to the grocery store before living people arrive there.


----------



## InStable

Maryland Rider said:


> Chiropractor and the activator method
> Massage therapist and magnesium gel
> 
> *Oriental massage, I cannot post a pic though!
> *
> I still like the wine and occasional (only occasional - don't like meds) Motrin.
> 
> View attachment 554626
> 
> *Wine is not needed!*
> 
> Oh.....did I mention dark chocolate
> 
> View attachment 554634
> 
> *Chocolate is a vegetable similar to tobacco.*


Like the guns too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

One more day....and then 5 off! :happydance:

I still have grades to enter and finish.....always something on my plate.....but at this point, i don't care. Thanksgiving break is nearly here! 

Not too much going on in the horse world here. 

The vet was to show and check out Rainn. She's had a cough for a couple weeks now. But, circumstances happened and that appointment will be postponed until Friday.

Speaking of Friday, that is the day mom will purchase M's F150!!!! WooHoo! Now I'll finally have something reliable to pull the horse trailer with....until we get our own of course. :wink:

OK, gotta run. So much to do and cross off my list before 3:00. Then....I hope I can go...SIGH.....TIME to make the PIES!:wink:

Have a good day all!

Talk soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, SUE....those horses are absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, had to share. you knnow since we are dealing with M with the truck....there must be some kind of story....:?

So we are trying to set a time and date, so I again, can get the vet in. 

She hasnt' answered my mom's calls, so I texted. (and of course got a quick response. hate when people do that.)

I said we wanted to do the deal Friday, what time works for you?

Her: Yeah, any time will work for us.

Me: OK, how about 10. And maybe you should call your guy and make sure he knows we are coming and then also not in the middle of selling a car. (and hence we sit and wait for 2 hours)

Her: Oh, he told us to come anytime, plus i don't have his pnone # and DH is out of town.

Me: :think::think::think: There's a thing called a phone book isn't there???? Or is that too archaic? I didn't say that, but thought it. And also thought....can't you do things without the help of your DH?

This may sound silly, and we didn't push the issue, but gosh they just fly by the seat of their pants on everything. We have appointments and things we wanted to get done. PLANS! Ya know?

:evil:

Oh well....this too shall pass and work itself out. :lol: Gotta love working with the 'younger' generation. :wink:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sue Those horses are beautiful. They are not sorrels, I don't think, but the color is gorgeous. Your life is rich. Such beautiful babies to care for. I also looked at the collection of pictures as you suggested. Yep, your life is rich, and I am happy for you two. You certainly deserve the full measure of happiness. I am still quite attached to Mary Lou. She is a cutey I believe that is MR's yak.:lol: Have a good evening and God bless you.


Hi Ellen, thanks!  I'm not sure what a sorrel is, by the way - hardly hear that term used here. Is it American, and can you define it for me? - These two are what we call chestnuts over here - Chasseur is a particularly rich red chestnut, the mare more orange-brown - their sire was a liver chestnut. Chip is a chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, but in Australia all these variations are classified as chestnuts.

Mary Lou really is so shaggy! We are considering shearing her this summer when it gets hot. The neighbour has Alpacas and will lend us his shears.:rofl: What will we do with the "donkey wool", Ellen? Home spin it and knit a shaggy sweater? :rofl: Or felt it into a saddle blanket? Or use it to fill some sofa cushions? What would you do with it? There will be plenty... :rofl:

I am really happy that you have a neighing four-legs again and new adventures!  And he is such a cutie, with a look that is sweet and suggests a streak of fun as well! How is your cat? I remember that one from the picture you posted from inside your house, and it sat on the sill!

Have an excellent day, my dear! 

PS: Yak wool extreme performance fabric / ;-)


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I'm with you! When my day starts I have a plan for the most part. Sure some things can't be planned, but really.... If it involves other people, everybody needs to be on the same page. I would have let this person know that you're trying to schedule another appt and need a time.

On the other hand, that's so exciting! Glad you're getting (access to) a good truck.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

A bit brisk, but very nice start to the day. Fed the critters and now reading the HF and indulging in caffeine. Thinking about how to approach this day:wink:




Blue said:


> Ellen, have you been saddling River and spending time with him? I know you don't want to be riding him alone yet, but throw that saddle up there and pick up his feet, put the bridle on 10 times. You get my drift. Bond with him.
> 
> Ok, I'm headed for my recliner. I'm up early to the grocery store before living people arrive there.


Blue I believe that is a great idea. I also need to load and unload him on the trailer. Make sure he will cooperate for Friday a.m.. His shoes he came with are loose and I am meeting a farrier at inlaws farm in Cullman co. This was a spur of the moment appointment so I had to accommodate the farrier a bit to get the appointment on a week of a holiday. The temps will be nice this weekend and I want his feet ready to roll. 

NM I hate when people leave me dangling in neutral. I have to have structure ie definite appointment times. Can't stand obscurity and uncertainty when trying to complete a task. Pet peeve I guess. But, I certainly understand your aggravation re the truck.

Hope everyone has a great day. Tomorrow is Turkey Day so I hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## SueC

*NS*, that snow... incredible. Great poem too!

*MR*, there's a saddle behind your aquarium, haha! 

*NM71*, :wave: - good to "see" you.

*IS*, choooocolate... hmmmm... delicious...

*TJ*, have your cats adjusted?

*Roadyy*, happy holidays!

*Ladona*, any more riding stories with your new buddy?

*Nathalie*, wherefore art thou?

*AnitaAnne*, ditto?

*PH13*, aren't you glad we let you into this group even though you're only a baby? :rofl: I suppose you are gathering evidence here that there is plenty of life and fun "over the hilltop" - I look back at my apprehensions about turning 40 ages before it happened, and just laugh. 

*Everyone else*: :wave: Have a good day! And behave yourselves! ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

Sue

Didn't someone mention that a line of donkey was crossed with yaks. If so, the according to the chart in your attachment, Marylou may have a warmth level up the chart. You may start a new trend. Donkey fur insulated outdoor wear.:rofl: Who knows, it might just take off. Maybe I should start buying up long hair donkeys:wink:

Thank you for clarifying the color of the horses. I was trying to think of chestnut, but that item was stashed backed in my brain and my memory retrieval process was down for the moment..:lol: Sorrel is a red hair color. I guess it is a regional term. 

That was Bootsie you saw in the picture. I have 2 others or I guess you could say the have me. Dogs outside would kill them so I am stuck with them in the house. Sissy is a black cat that looks a good deal like MR's Batman. She my girl sssshhhhh. Don't want the other 2 to know.:wink: She is extremely intelligent. Trixie was rescued and brought to me shortly after I moved here. She is very shy but knows I love her and will not harm her. At night she is the first one to tuck me in at bedtime. Hopefully, I will be able to create a safe area for them outside this summer so they can explore some.


----------



## ellen hays

*ummmmh Chocolate - Shaken not stirred:wink:*


*Chocolate Martini*

Difficulty Easy Flavor Profile 


Sweet
Creamy
 Click to view full screen


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*: :rofl: ...and I had another fun idea. Want to come over and braid Mary Lou into cornrows with me?

We love cats too and when the house is done, may get a pair of rescue kittens to make into primarily indoor cats (because of wildlife). They'd have a staircase and a lofty view from the attic. And maybe we'd do what Brett's parents did, and make an enclosure around the orchard as an outdoors run, that would scare the birds off the fruit trees in that area... Meow!

Do, do, do look at this link: It's hilarious. It's *"The Cat Duet"*! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpNtUaIJ4IM

*Turn it up real loud* and see what your cats think! ;-) I know this is an audio-only clip, but these two singers do it so brilliantly...


----------



## Blue

Darn! Sue I tried to watch it and got a message that it's not available in my country! What da heck?


----------



## SueC

...actually, here is another great visual version with excellent singing! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgU112YuaZI


----------



## SueC

Blue, I think it's a copyright thing. I hope the second one will work for you. If not, just look up "Cat Duet" on YouTube: A lot of versions out there! 

The Elizabeth Schwartzkopf version was the one I originally posted and perhaps you can get a non-YouTube clip of it by googling. That version was side-splitting and is worth looking up!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> *Ellen*: :rofl: ...and I had another fun idea. Want to come over and braid Mary Lou into cornrows with me?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sue
> 
> I will be right over:clap:Once I learn the technique we can practice on River's mane and tail:thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> I am going to look for American versions of the Cat Duet:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> I'm not sure what a sorrel is, by the way - hardly hear that term used here. Is it American, and can you define it for me?


Sorrel is a term describing a red horse. The exact color and/or useage seems to vary by region and by discipline.

For example, I was taught a sorrel horse was a red horse with a mane and tail the same color as its body. A red horse with either a lighter or darker shade of red mane and tail would be a chestnut. So you would only have a flaxen chestnut, not a flaxen sorrel. But I know others, who seem to ride western, who would call ANY red horse a sorrel, regardless. Just like I know some people, who seem to ride english, that would call ANY red horse a chestnut.

Gotta love horse people, right?!

Genetically, as least as far as we can test now, red-based is ee, regardless of calling it chestnut or sorrel. :lol:




SueC said:


> *PH13*, aren't you glad we let you into this group even though you're only a baby? :rofl: I suppose you are gathering evidence here that there is plenty of life and fun "over the hilltop" - I look back at my apprehensions about turning 40 ages before it happened, and just laugh. :smile:


I have been told as long as I can remember that I am an "old soul" (which when coming from people my own age, i suspect really meant "old fart"), which is perhaps why I am so pleased to be included in this group! IRL, most people seem to think I look much younger than I am, so turning 40 doesn't worry me. Will actually be easier as I will have to do less math to figure out how old I am when people ask! :wink:


Today is an inside day for me, as the weatherman was right that snow is def falling from the sky here.. but the stations that predicted 1-3 or 3-5 inches have already got it wrong. Nothing compared to Buffalo, but more than enough for me.. but nobody asked my opinion as its still falling!

This was about 11 this morning:










DH and I (and Mia) went to see the trainer's barn this morning, despite the weather. Barn is what I was hoping/expecting to see so plan to get Gamer, the youngster, there sometime next week. Hopefully I will be able to work past my fear and get us back on track!


----------



## Blue

Sue that was hilarious! I enjoyed it. When I have time I'm going to check out a couple other versions.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sorrel is a term describing a red horse. The exact color and/or useage seems to vary by region and by discipline.
> 
> For example, I was taught a sorrel horse was a red horse with a mane and tail the same color as its body. A red horse with either a lighter or darker shade of red mane and tail would be a chestnut. So you would only have a flaxen chestnut, not a flaxen sorrel. But I know others, who seem to ride western, who would call ANY red horse a sorrel, regardless. Just like I know some people, who seem to ride english, that would call ANY red horse a chestnut.
> 
> Gotta love horse people, right?!


Indeed! So what do they call a red horse who seasonally varies so that the mane and tail are sometimes the same colour as the body, and sometimes lighter? :rofl:




> Genetically, as least as far as we can test now, red-based is ee, regardless of calling it chestnut or sorrel. :lol:


The "ee" is certainly the best description, but not very poetic! ;-)


That snow photo is amazing (say the Australian, haha). You making a snowman?

By the way, are you in Pennsylvania, or am I reading the short-form wrong? If you're in Pennsylvania, do the Amish ever have open days on their farms?


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*, there's a saddle behind your aquarium, haha!


I had to spray paint in the old laundry room.
Pic posted sideways and there are 7 saddles there.
Some got missed they are hanging everywhere.
You know us horse people and saddles. 

We only saw snow today for about an hour.
Didn't stick to any anything TBJ.

Happy Thanksgiving to All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> That snow photo is amazing (say the Australian, haha). You making a snowman?


Funny you should ask..









:thumbsup:


And have you ever noticed that you can give a horse a shelter, but you can't make him stand in it?!












SueC said:


> By the way, are you in Pennsylvania, or am I reading the short-form wrong? If you're in Pennsylvania, do the Amish ever have open days on their farms?


I am in Pennsylvania, though not all that close to areas the Amish are. Traditional Amish don't want anything to do with us "English" and would not welcome us on their farms. However, there are some more modernized Amish and Mennonites that are happy to take money from tourists, so you can visit their working farms. Interesting to see the big draft horses at work, but I personally don't care for most of their beliefs about animal welfare (or lack thereof).


----------



## SueC

Great snowman! Ever put one in a horse paddock? ...I'm guessing it would be real popular there with a carrot for its nose, haha! 

Awww you N-hemisphere guys: All that snow looks sooooo Christmassy... we here will be under stark blue skies and escaping the heat and UV radiation as usual... but we will have a real Christmas tree...


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *NS*
> 
> *TJ*, have your cats adjusted?Yup. Even had a new fight, over who knows what & readjusted. All good


----------



## lvmyhorses

Everyone have a great Thanksgiving feast with friends and family...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm working, along w/the rest of the SkeletonCrew (will get dinners for all from restaurant tomorrow anyway). We all 4 will have a lot of solo hours, please wish us luck (it's a drag to be hammered by the workplace on a holiday).

Lots to be thankful for.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!


----------



## Maryland Rider

The Dragon is Breathing!








Batman is happy.
Always sleeps with his tongue out.
I hate cats and this little ****** follows me everywhere.
Go figure!


----------



## Maryland Rider

My SIL raised turkeys this year.
Tomorrow we will eat to a 44lb. dressed bird.
Sounds like a monster.
She also raised some extremely large ducks.
I hope they are on the menu too.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> My SIL raised turkeys this year.
> Tomorrow we will eat to a 44lb. dressed bird.
> Sounds like a monster.
> She also raised some extremely large ducks.
> I hope they are on the menu too.


Are you sure she is not feeding you an emu? That is one big turkey!


----------



## ellen hays

Well MR, if you hate him, Batman is welcome here.


----------



## Celeste

MR is full of crap. He loves Batman.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> Are you sure she is not feeding you an emu? That is one big turkey!


 I was told of emu's at an auction once.
After two were retrieved bidding was closed on the emu's. :shock:
Told they were a bit cut up after catching them.
Unless you put a sock over their head you are done.

Batman is not going anywhere, thank you very much! 
Celeste is right! Ellen you can't have him!


----------



## Northernstar

phantomhorse13 said:


> Funny you should ask..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> And have you ever noticed that you can give a horse a shelter, but you can't make him stand in it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Pennsylvania, though not all that close to areas the Amish are. Traditional Amish don't want anything to do with us "English" and would not welcome us on their farms. However, there are some more modernized Amish and Mennonites that are happy to take money from tourists, so you can visit their working farms. Interesting to see the big draft horses at work, but I personally don't care for most of their beliefs about animal welfare (or lack thereof).


Love your snow!
Yes, you can indeed provide _ample _shelter but cannot make your horses stand in it!! They always will when the need arises, however


----------



## Northernstar

Time is brief, but want to wish all a very Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow! A wild turkey will grace our table once again * I know our Canadian friends have already celebrated theirs.... 

Above is a pleasant photo from early this morning while doing chores- It's quite a world of silence here, and the deer emerge every time I turn around to savor the hay leavings from my sled.... I'll title it, "Star at breakfast with her fence line friend".

Goodnight and God Bless


----------



## Blue

I agree! 44#? That's not a turkey my friend. Not sure what, but not a turkey! I cooked a 21# turkey one time and it was too dry. Now I just do smaller ones.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy your loved ones and your blessings.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to all! This has always been one of my most favorite holidays.

I have such fond memories of our family getting together at 'the farm'. The house was full, the sound of laughter and learning from the adults as we sat around the dining room table and listened to Aunt Betty tell her tales.  We would also make several treks out to the barn to 'play with the cats', pet the horses, and visit the cows. What great memories.

44# is HUGE!!! We used to raise our own and our largest topped out at 32#. Mom couldn't even get it in the roaster. I can't recall how she ever cooked that thing. :lol:

I think she got a 22# on this year. Ellen, the trick is in the BAG!! She cooks her's in a bag and it always come out deliciously moist. 

HOw do all you spend your holiday? Stay home? Go away?

This year we will go to my FIL. My mom joins the gathering too. So it's a mix of DH's family and mine. 

Anyone famous for their special dishes? I am always asked to bring the 'famous' Pecan Pumpkin Pie. (secret recipe) my baked corn, and deviled eggs.:wink:

Phantom, that is a load of snow! We haven't gotten any! I think it's to flurry today, but I don't think there is to be accumulation.

BLUE, i think it was you giving TJ advice and you had a really nice quote....gosh i gotta look that one back up, it was a goody. Something about giving it your alll?

DH leaves tomorrow for camp. Deer season starts Monday. So...I will be a bachlorette for a few days! I always look forward to a few days to myself. Then I can get Christmas decorations up and do a little shopping.

OH, how could I forget???? Corgi and MR, I got the OK to come down your way!!:happydance: As long as the weather cooperates, I'll be in your area in the beginning of the new year.

In addition to that....TJ, just got word that DHs cousin is getting married.....so we will be making a trip out to CO in the future. So.....we WILL have to make plans!:thumbsup:

Well very thankful I got all my TO DOs done at work. I think I will have to go in on Monday just to get somethings under control so I feel better.

PH, are your schools open on Monday? Our's are closed for deer hunitng.

STANLEY....where are you? I miss hearing from you!

Before I sign off for the time being, I just wanted to tell you all how thankful I am for our little 'family' here. I look forward to checking in everyday, and the days I can't, I can actually say I miss all the hub-bub.  Thanks for being there everyone! May you enjoy your day with friends and family (human or fur babies) and may your bellies be full of wondrous meals. 

Talk care, and i will checking in later!:wink:

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, I'm with you! When my day starts I have a plan for the most part. Sure some things can't be planned, but really.... If it involves other people, everybody needs to be on the same page. I would have let this person know that you're trying to schedule another appt and need a time.
> 
> On the other hand, that's so exciting! Glad you're getting (access to) a good truck.


BLUE, yes, I don't know if it is my job....my day is planned down to the minute, but over the years I have become a 'planner'. I have to be careful not to become to 'rigid' in my thinking, but on occasions like this one, when I have a second appointment I need my ducks in a row. 

And YES, I had told her that I had another appointment.....I am learning that sometimes when people 'appear' to be put together and on top of things....that may not always be the case. For example, she and i use the same farrier. He told me she frequently misses her appointments!!:shock: OH MY! Now, if he hadn't have said that, I would have NEVER guess that at all!! she comes off as very.....I do everything perfectly and never misses a step. (I on the other hand, will fess up my infractions! :lol::lol::lol 

Turns out, M has been out of town, hence why she didn't have a #. Why didn't she just SAY that? :? Good grief! Lack of communication there......

My mom ended up calling the dealership herself b/c of other questions. The time is now set. :wink::lol: We will be buying a truck tomorrow!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickerMaker71

NS, cool deer picture!

We have a 'family' of four deer that roam our neighborhood. I often see them in the morning when I take Piper out.

I just love them.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I think Blue said "You can give up..give in...or give it your all!"

Love that. Gonna "all" 'till I drop.

Trip to Colo? Cool! Yes, we'll have to meet up somehow, definitely. Jealous you're gonna see Ladona & MR...& happy too!

Everyone have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I'll be bringing my work-provided restaurant dinner home & curl up w/a movie.

Oh, nothing like roast emu leftovers & punkin' pie....


----------



## NickerMaker71

tj, yes! That's it....give up, give in, or give it your all! LOVE IT! Might be my new mantra! Might need to put that up in the classroom too!

OH yes, we will meet....and maybe a horseback ride through the Garden of the Gods!!! OH MY YES!!!!

If it makes you feel better....my brother is working too. :-( Enjoy the take out! :wink: I"ll eat enough for you. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> tj, yes! That's it....give up, give in, or give it your all! LOVE IT! Might be my new mantra! Might need to put that up in the classroom too!
> 
> OH yes, we will meet....and maybe a horseback ride through the Garden of the Gods!!! OH MY YES!!!!
> 
> If it makes you feel better....my brother is working too. :-( Enjoy the take out! :wink: I"ll eat enough for you. :lol:


Good, stuff yrself happily for me

Oh, Garden of the Gods has been on my wish list forever, looks like an awesome ride. Hmmmm.....will keep vacation days carved out & save my pennies....:lol:

Have a great day, girlfriend:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Batman is not going anywhere, thank you very much!
> Celeste is right! Ellen you can't have him!


This is one time that I am glad to have egg on my face as the saying goes. I thought your actions and past posts insinuated that you were fond of him. I am glad to look silly re this situation. 

*ba**d hippy cowboy for speaking with forked tongue*

about the poor little kitten who sleeps with it tongue sticking out of its mouth
Hope there are no hard feelings:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone has a safe and happy day full of culinary delights. 

Went out to feed the animals. Brisk adventure. Before I went I peaked out of the window and River was running and bucking like crazy. Frisky little pony ! He has really enjoyed being turned out into the larger lot during the day and can forage for pickins of grass here and there. He even wandered into the area where he got so anxious the other day when he broke thru the fencing. This time the fence remained in tack.

Have a great day God bless and keep you all thru out this good day.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, have you been saddling River and spending time with him? I know you don't want to be riding him alone yet, but throw that saddle up there and pick up his feet, put the bridle on 10 times. You get my drift. Bond with him.


Blue

Tomorrow will start a warming trend. I have been working with him here and there and I am starting to understand him more. I think someone has been mean to him in his past. I am reassuring him when I see evidence of abuse in his behavior. I've been picking his feet up, and doing some desensitizing exercises. I saddle soaped a halter bridle I have had for 10 years and am trying to soften the leather. River has a very petite and is the first horse I have had that this bridle will fit. I have a really good pad to use with my saddle (some concern for his back still). My tucker saddle has gel pad where it sits on the horses back. I think he will really like it. Will keep you posted on how this goes. Thanks for the suggestion.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Good, stuff yrself happily for me
> 
> Oh, Garden of the Gods has been on my wish list forever, looks like an awesome ride.


Well then.....I will see what I can do to make that happen! :thumbsup:

RIDE STRONG!


----------



## tjtalon

Finally got home. Sleepy. Day went okay, no one beat me up. Want to shower soon, warm up the dinner & watch a movie A nice food variety from the restaurant: mashed potatoes, yams, green beans, a slice each of prime rib, turkey & lamb (little cups of horseradish & mint jelly, too; nice) & a small piece of apple pie & a roll. I think I'll be stuffed, so will sleep well.

Attaching a pic of my "dream girl" Spirit, just for fun. I do like this horse, love that TWH walk. This is one of my favorite pics of her, as it shows her beautiful head & the shadow is nice.

Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Are you sure she is not feeding you an emu? That is one big turkey!


:rofl: Good one, Celeste!  With 44 pounds, it's only a baby emu though... adult emus are as tall as us! And like ostriches, they are on the table here, and not bad eating.

...imagine an *emu omelette... bring the family...*

*MR*: Your cat wins the cuteness award!!!


----------



## SueC

*PS:* Emu and ostrich eating: Pass the drumstick, please! ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope those in the US are enjoying their Thanksgiving and those other places are having a lovely day otherwise.

We spent the morning finishing up some snow removal - we got 9 inches when all was said and done! :shock: DH was out to plow again first thing and then we went to dig out the elderly neighbors' place (DH couldn't plow much there because the ground isn't frozen and he didn't want to "landscape" their driveway).

Then it was off to my MILs for an early dinner with DH's side of the family. I was not responsible for any cooking (a blessing for all involved), but I can wash a mean dish. :lol: The meal was lovely and way more food than could possibly be eaten, so look forward to leftovers.

After gorging, DH and I came home and got some things done around the place. The sun was out and the snow was melting, so it made trudging around entertaining. I hit a slick spot while carrying a ladder and somehow managed to stay on my feet.. but had DH almost on the ground laughing at my acrobatics. My response to that was a snowball.. you can imagine how that ended!! But we didn't waste all the daylight in antics, as we wanted to get our "outdoor tree" up. Of course, the horses had to come and supervise and I couldn't resist some pictures.





























For the first time, the tree went up with no issues with lights not working or stuck pulleys or broken ropes! I think the lack of wind today was the magic factor--being on the top of a hill, it's almost always windy in the winter here. Our work was deemed acceptable by our equine supervisors and DH and I were pleased too:











Tomorrow we head down to visit my side of the family for a second Thanksgiving. Gonna need bigger pants by the time we are done with another meal! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I spent over 5 hours cooking today. It took my crowd 20 minutes to eat. Something seems wrong about that.................


----------



## Maryland Rider

Thanksgiving Day Closure:

Turkey Saga:
To those who may have doubted the 44lb. bird myth.

Grown since March of this year.
The walk to death row.








Feathers removed and dressed at 44lb.








Arrived at carving after 13 hours in the oven.
I thought it would have to be cut in half.
It did fit in their oven.








Is that a whopper or what!


----------



## Eole

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all who are celebrating. 
Many things to be grateful for, including this group.

I've been reading daily, but have a busy work schedule. I've had one day off a week and it seems that day is shorter than every other day :shock: and can't keep up with home chores, bills, horses etc. Two more weeks of that crazy beat, then I can breath normally.

I rode once after work in the dark, in the outside arena lighted by a sodium-lit spotlight. It was foggy and we were trotting in the snow surrounded by an orange haze. Groovy!

We had over a foot of snow last week, it all melted over the weekend. So I'll have to wait to compete with the gorgeous winter pictures posted here. (NS, PH)

Sue, our lakes freeze deep enough to do any activity on it, including riding. We don't maintain a skating rink, too complicated. (involves moving snow, watering and snoothing the ice). I have friends doing driving derbys, lots of fun. This is from last winter, in my town:


----------



## jstew

Hi im Jodie,
I'm 66 and have loved horses my whole life, i will always favor a warmblood!
some of these pictures on this thread are lovley!


----------



## ellen hays

Welcome Jstew The people on the thread are from a wide variety of locations. Visiting this thread is like traveling. Really nice experience. They are really nice folks too. Hope you will join in and enjoy.


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Thanksgiving Day Closure:
> 
> Turkey Saga:
> To those who may have doubted the 44lb. bird myth.
> 
> Grown since March of this year.
> The walk to death row.
> View attachment 555530
> 
> 
> Feathers removed and dressed at 44lb.
> View attachment 555538
> 
> 
> Arrived at carving after 13 hours in the oven.
> I thought it would have to be cut in half.
> It did fit in their oven.
> View attachment 555546
> 
> 
> Is that a whopper or what!



Talking about being self reliant. Taking the edibles from the yard to the oven:thumbsup: The finished product looked scrumptious:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Attaching a pic of my "dream girl" Spirit, just for fun. I do like this horse, love that TWH walk. This is one of my favorite pics of her, as it shows her beautiful head & the shadow is nice.


TJ Spirit is beautiful. Jet black. I'll bet she would be great for trail riding with her smooth gait. Do you think Janice would consider a partial lease or something. There is a group "the back country horseman" I think the name is and they go riding groups. I am probably going to their monthly meeting the next time. I will see if I can find out something about where they are located in your area. That may be one way of making your dream a reality. Just a thought


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

Love the video. With the horse drawn sleighs, Currier and Ives came to mind. What a neat scene. The horse maneuvering thru the course was amazing. Beautiful scene.:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

How did everyone fare at the dinner table? As usual the food was delish.

No earth shattering stories....YEA!:lol:

TJ, sounds like your plate was yummy! And that horse.....beautiful!!!

Today is the day! We go sign for the truck. My mom told me last night that the only reason she's buy this truck is for me and the horse trailer. She really has no reason to get it.....how humbling is that?  She wants me to be to go and ride away from home whenever I want....and this truck will give me the freedom to do that. WOW! She says she wants to see me ENJOY life while she is alive, so she is 'helping' out. Agaian.....quite humbling. Don't misunderstand me....it is her truck, but I get the pleasure of using it to go riding as well as the pleasure of filling up the gas tank after usage! LOL That'll cost me. 

I am sure she will get great enjoyment out of it....more than she thinks. :lol::wink: It's the nicest vehicle she's ever owned. I'm happy for HER to get this opportunity to have something so nice. She's always had very little.

Yesterday, since we didn't eat until later, I took Pipes for her first unleashed run through the field. Well first, I took her in a back fenced field that she had never been in. I wanted to see if she would come back to me when called. (treats in hand of course). She did excellent, so out we went......FREE as a bird. 

She stayed with me, occasionally check in, so I would reward her. I would call her sometimes too and she came immediately. GOOD GIRL! One time she was a ways in front, but looking, so I gave her only a hand signal to come back. ZOOM! Perfectly executed!  

Next step is to hand walk a horse and have her follow. Maggie used to ride with me, that is my hopes for Pipes. 

Celeste, I know you have a handheld GPS. Garmin 20 or something? I want to stop at BEST Buy and check them out. Looking at them online isn't helping. 

I basically want what MY TRACKS has, different types of maps, stats, markers.....but unlike my phone, it needs great satilite service for deep woods. We can use it ATVing as well as when I ride! 

OK, rambled enough. Hoping everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend. (or otherwise)

Stanley??????

MR, you make me laugh! Great looking turkey. How'd it taste? Being so big, wasn't sure it would taste as good......

Have a great day all! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. We went to my sisters. My future niece went into labor and my other nephew and wife announced they were expecting! I'm still waiting for baby reports. I got her afghan done just in time lol.

As I type this I am huddled around a small heater in my hunting blind. DH got an 8pt yesterday morning and now it's my turn. Oh the waiting is the hardest part!!! Warm thoughts all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I basically want what MY TRACKS has, different types of maps, stats, markers.....but unlike my phone, it needs great satilite service for deep woods. We can use it ATVing as well as when I ride!
> 
> MR, you make me laugh! Great looking turkey. How'd it taste? Being so big, wasn't sure it would taste as good......


GPS thought!
New type phones seem to have great GPS capabilities.
When I have no reception to make a call in the valleys GPS keeps plotting.
I believe all GPS uses satellite data for position.
Maybe an app of little cost will save you buying another device.
Many free apps lack some features of a paid app.
Mind you I'm talking about an app that only may cost $5.99
I am no expert on GPS, I would recommend investigating this.
I find the phone can track no problem, app features tend to be the issue.

Turkey taste:
No difference in turkey flavor, was not dried out either.
Only problem was much liquid had to be removed from pan while cooking.
Don't want spillage in the oven, B to clean.

I have a friend that also farms turkeys.
His typical turkey is 50lbs.
He does offer to slice them in half to accommodate a small oven.
His turkeys are not cheap to buy, I'll guess about $2 a pound maybe more.
Right now is his busiest time of year, he also processes deer for hunters.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. We went to my sisters. My future niece went into labor and my other nephew and wife announced they were expecting! I'm still waiting for baby reports. I got her afghan done just in time lol.
> 
> As I type this I am huddled around a small heater in my hunting blind. DH got an 8pt yesterday morning and now it's my turn. Oh the waiting is the hardest part!!! Warm thoughts all!


 What is your weapon of choice for deer hunting?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole: that video was cool, I like the sled sliding around turns a bit.
I would have too much fun but would damage all the cones.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> What is your weapon of choice for deer hunting?


My weapon of choice is the bumper on the front of a Chevy Tahoe............


----------



## Celeste

I have a Garmin Etrex to track my trail miles with. It came with computer software that lets me pull my miles up and view them on a map or even in google earth. I have had a lot of fun with it. If you are in extremely thick trees it can lose signal occasionally. I record my miles into an excel spreadsheet. So far this year I have 201.41 miles of trail riding in.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I have a Garmin Etrex to track my trail miles with. It came with computer software that lets me pull my miles up and view them on a map or even in google earth. I have had a lot of fun with it. If you are in extremely thick trees it can lose signal occasionally. I record my miles into an excel spreadsheet. So far this year I have 201.41 miles of trail riding in.


Like Celeste, I use a Garmin to track my mileage, though I have a 310xt. I like being able to upload it and look at where we went on a map. Very helpful when learning new trails! It's still fairly new to me, so does much more than I know how to currently. That is going to be my winter project: figure out more of its tricks (I hope anyway).

I also keep track of my mileage for the year (we do so for this thread) and am currently at 1366.12 miles.


We are about to hit the road to go see my side of the family for Thanksgiving #2. DH and I will be stopped to visit Dream on the way. Good luck to people who are braving shopping. :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ Spirit is beautiful. Jet black. I'll bet she would be great for trail riding with her smooth gait. Do you think Janice would consider a partial lease or something. There is a group "the back country horseman" I think the name is and they go riding groups. I am probably going to their monthly meeting the next time. I will see if I can find out something about where they are located in your area. That may be one way of making your dream a reality. Just a thought


Thanks Ellen Yes, have been told that Spirit is a wonderful trail horse (& when "out" can really get going; MR would have a good ride w/her!) One time I was getting into her gait & Janice said it was the speed of a fast trot @ that point...didn't even feel that fast, just FUN.

I'm sure that Janice might be open to a half lease, but right now I'm looking @ figuring how to just afford lessons in the Spring. But, miracles DO happen, so ya never know:shock:

I think there's some groups around here that I might fit into, but have to wait a bit to research the possibilities. Work related things this winter are going to involve a huge chunk of my time, the biggest being going to school for my EMT-B refresher.

Things will move along, just don't know how yet.:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, that's wonderful about the truck!! Your Mom is wonderful. It'll give you so much freedom (& you won't have to deal W/M's inevitable ups & downs).

MR, that's one huge turkey...

Many nice pictures & stories the past 2 days, enjoyed the vid!

HP, hope you get your deer today.

Have to go get ready for work, but since the pic of Spirit was enjoyed, am sending along my other favorite pic (that expression in her eyes, can't figure it out; maybe "Yeah, I KNOW I'm gorgeous, so...hurry it up, shorty, want to stretch me legs a bit!" Body Beautiful for sure. This pic is on my desktop, reminds of of how much power is there (MY humbling thing, Nicker!)


----------



## Celeste

Terry, I suspect a lot of people in your area don't ride as much this time of year as they would like to. You have to work with the weather. You'll get there.

About deer hunting, I wish that I hadn't gotten that deer the other day. I don't know how it didn't dent my car up. Nobody but coyotes and vultures could enjoy the meat after she jumped under my car. I felt terrible about it, but it was not murder; it was a deer suicide..........


----------



## tjtalon

jstew said:


> Hi im Jodie,
> I'm 66 and have loved horses my whole life, i will always favor a warmblood!
> some of these pictures on this thread are lovley!


Welcome, Jstew! The times I've seen warmbloods, I've just stood there in awe.....so... TALL:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Terry, I suspect a lot of people in your area don't ride as much this time of year as they would like to. You have to work with the weather. You'll get there.
> 
> .


Yes, Celeste, I WILL:wink:


----------



## corgi

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and a Fantastic Friday!

I ate way too much yesterday. Hubby headed up to the mountains to hunt for a few days right after dinner, so it is just me and the corgi at home.

Slept in and then headed to a tack store that had Dublin boots on sale this morning. I have always wanted a pair. Turns out that they run a little big. Normally wear an 8. Needed a 7.5. They didn't have them. The owner let me wear the 7 around the store for a while but I couldn't justify spending that kind of money on boots that squeezed a little too tight. :-(

So..went to Tractor supply and bought another pair of Justin Gypsy boots for $59. :lol:

Then I headed out to the farm to check on Blue and Isabella.

When I pulled in, I saw Blue was sound asleep on the ground in the middle of the field with Solo looking after him.

I knew I was about to make Jeff super jealous by having a bonding moment with "his" horse. :lol::lol::lol:

I walked up to him and he lifted his head up. I talked softly to him and he let me approach him and then lay down with him. It took almost 1.5 years for Isabella to allow me to do that. It took Blue less than 2 weeks!

I let Blue out to graze around the farm. I let Isabella out too. She has been so marish lately. Maybe she is jealous? I don't know but whew...she has major attitude. She walks away from me when I approach her. She usualy likes being with me. Not lately. She gets like this every once in a while. It could just be a coincidence.

There is a horse show I am competing in next weekend. It is a "Back to Basics" series schooling show. Really low key and informal. I am going to do the speed events. (Barrels, Pole bending, scramble, etc)
I want to take Isabella but the cold is making her a little stiff and I don't want to hurt her. I will have to wait and see how warm it is next Saturday. If she is "off" or looks stiff, I will take Blue. I will enter Blue into the novice horse division and just walk/trot the patterns. It is nice to have options now. (But I really want to take Isabella because she likes to run!)

Enjoyed hearing about everyone's dinners and seeing beautiful pics!

Celeste, I too, have a deer slaying weapon on 4 wheels. I hit a deer and did 5k worth of damage 2 months after I bought it. Brand new. :evil: 

Here is me and Sonny's Boy Blue on the muddy, soggy ground. (But, hey...you got to take the opportunity when it comes)


----------



## corgi

And here is my favorite girl in her new halter that matches her blanket.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona 

Blue is a sweetie. I know you enjoyed that moment. So special. Your mare may be a little jealous, maybe she doesn't like seeing her person showing attention to a new comer.lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stopped in to see Dream and found her looking well. She has def put weight back on, but still seems to be moving not quite right. I had said she was going to get the winter off and I would see what we had come spring, so I am trying not to be pessimistic. Hopefully the weight is the first step and getting some muscle back will improve her movement.

Love all the pictures of everyone's ponies. Hope those hunting have success (and not with their cars).


----------



## Northernstar

Our annual Thanksgiving turkey (always shot in the spring, and by law must be a Tom or Jake).... roughly 10 lbs dressed (believe it or not, but in the wild they have to forage), but ample for our simple family gathering  ** Yes, that's snow in the background, and it was April- We got a last big snow shortly after! 

Corgi, I just _love _that photo of you with your... er... 'husband's' horse!! I have that quiet bond with mine too, and it's priceless, isn't it? 

Eole, that video was _awesome!_ We have lake competitions here in winter also, (ice fishing, etc) but not to that extent with horses- I'll bet you attend every year! My newer Morgan is trained to drive a sleigh (a cutter, I think) and her previous owner said she loves it! I hope to acquire the trappings to do it someday, as this would be a wonderful place to enjoy a sleigh ride 

TJ, your dream horse is beautiful! Whether you acquire that one, or half lease another, I do _definitely_ believe horses will always be in your life! 

Time for some sleep!.... we enjoyed a quiet and happy family Thanksgiving, and as with tradition I spent today decorating 'The Lodge' (as we fondly call our woodland home) for Christmas, in between time out back seeing to the horses.... much greenery adorning the woodwork, and we truly enjoy the rustic feel 

Goodnight all, and God bless!


----------



## tjtalon

Staying up too late, but the adrenalin is still running. 5 hrs solo @ work as on skeleton crew for holiday...partner left at 3p...then it was me & on call maintenance dealing w/a huge boiler issue at a building (flooding, bldg no heat,water,busted boiler,busted pipes)...I'm home, & they're still working...gads. Then, my relief at 8p called & said he'd be delayed because of major accident on his highway route (he wasn't involved, just stopped in traffic for it). So...got 40 minutes OT, which is doubled for holiday worked-timed pay, so some compensation there for a long night. Thankful no other huge things during all that (felt really bad when I had to call maint Scott for a sink back up in the middle of that...he said "Oh! WONDERFUL!" Gads again. Boiler issue so bad he had to call other guys for help plus the issue caused flooding in an apartment close to boiler room). Good grief. I did a lot of PR, as angry woman is getting a lawyer.

Thanks for letting me vent that. Not my problem, of course, 'tho I have to do my reports tomorrow as had no time tonight. Work is work. I was just very thankful there was no medical calls or otherwise ERs. Just one call from a lady who was having trouble putting on a new line to her O2 tank. Once I got there & did that for her, got a kiss on the cheek. Kissed her back, of course. Told her I had to kiss her because I couldn't kiss my mother...

Who's in the hospital again, 3rd time in 4 weeks; colitis. my sister keeping me posted, they need to find out why things aren't healing. She's fine for awhile, then not.

So that was/is on my mind. I shouldn't even post this, but will anyway and thanks for listening. Not horse related, but....

Isn't Spirit beautiful? And Phantom's horse & Ladona's Blue, and everyone's horses. Yes, NS, horses have always been in my life, just mostly in my heart, but this time...I'm gonna do it, am doing it, whatever turn the road takes.

Have rambled way long enough, finally getting tired, time for bed. Speaking of horses..Ellen, any new ones of the handsome River coming up?!

Just for fun, had wanted to post this some time ago, but couldn't think of a caption (pic in my old apt), so..."No Chicken S..t Here!" (lol, don't have to feed it; it's now on the top of my 'fridge).


----------



## tjtalon

Hello Stan, just saw your name pop up as "on". I have to go...hope all is well with you, have missed you!


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> What is your weapon of choice for deer hunting?


Tikka T3 7mm08. Fully supressed barrel to minimise the kick and a Redfield scope.
Ammunition, remington express core-lokt The projectile mushrooms on impact and does not fragment. The rifle is also good for long shots and groups good within half inch.

I have it sighted in at 100 yards for local pig shooting but when deer hunting in February it will be sighted out to 250yds.

No deer shooting from a blind, its in forest mostly. We have a few pigs local and at the end of December will go looking again when my son visits. The wild pigs can be a little gamey but wild pork is different less fat stronger flavour. We have hundreds of turkeys around as well but they will disappear as we get closer to Christmas.

Now back to the horse. Bugs has a hoof problem, its split and feels a bit on the warm side. Also weeping. He is not lame but its the farrier and then the vet.
Some light work on Sunday. Issues still on going but slowly coming to an end. Not quite as quick as I wanted. 

Cheers all

And stop using heating oil, your demand is putting up the price of diesel. Wrap a blanket around yourselves. Togetherness is what its all about when keep warm. On second thoughts, strike that. Last time I did that, it resulted in nappies, late night feeds, school trips, and higher insurance fees on my car.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Hello Stan, just saw your name pop up as "on". I have to go...hope all is well with you, have missed you!


Hi TJ 
Getting sorted, SWMBO mother is hanging in there so she is in Auckland each weekend helping care for the old dear. Could end up causing her to move down for three or four days a week. Puts a lot of pressure on us all.

I hit 66 a week or so back so am now officially an old F--- as my son would say. 34 years to go.

Did very well in the tread mill test for my heart a week back Its pumping under strain with no bad effects. Told SWMBO but it did not impress her Change of life, Its hell on us males. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

:wave:


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I spent over 5 hours cooking today. It took my crowd 20 minutes to eat. Something seems wrong about that.................


Indeed... When I was growing up in Europe as a young child, I noticed how Italians have it down to a fine art to do the opposite: Some in the group may spend a few hours cooking, but the guests will arrive before noon, and chat over appetisers, and slowly roll through sets of courses with ample breaks for conversation, aqua and vino in between... and then coffee and biscotti after... and then it's dark, haha! And everyone rolls home...


----------



## SueC

Internet problems (transmission tower faults)= ultra slow and cannot "like" anything, grr, though I can read. I'll come back when I can "like" properly again. :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all! 

Well...the deed is done....we signed our John Hancocks.....the truck is OURS!!!! :happydance:

Now I do not have to depend on other people to haul my a$$ around!! WOOHOO!

Finally got Jay's shoes off last night. Took my mom down to 'sweet talk' the farrier (neighbor) he took them off right then. :rofl: He's Amish, and I don't feel comfortable, and she does, she deals with them a lot, so that is why I took her with me. :lol::lol:

So...now I can ride without worry of him being off balance! 

Speaking of riding, I just pulled the blinds open....and it's snowing big flakes. You know I ride in anything as long as it's not icy....but it also looks like a great morning for a stroll with the puppy. 

Ugh, I have a list a mile long, and all i want to do is get outside and 'play'. Hmmm, it IS my vacation isn't it? :lol:

OH, talking to the farrier, apparently he _had_ come up to pull the shoe, but my 'tart' of a horse would not be caught! Jay has become quite a momma's boy.....he is getting where he will only allow me to catch him and halter him. Anyone else have a horse like this?

My mom says I spoil him too much. :shock: Because I love him he becomes a one woman's horse? LOL I'm the one that makes him work for a living! You would think he would steer clear of me. :wink:

So, after buying the truck, since I was out, I stopped at Agway to buy grain, the Petco for doggie stuff. Piper is still eating out of my Pyrex dishes. :-( Just decided to buy some dang bowls with bones on the side....was having a hard time deciding.....they will be her Christmas present. Also bought her a new doggie coat. She's not equipped for 20* weather. (if she's not running around that is....)

Raced home to meet the vet. Hadn't heard Rainn cough, but as soon as the Dr. walked through the door, she started!!:shock: AMEN I wanted Dr. to hear her! She does have some rattling in her lungs. Nothing terrible, but is now on antibiotics and steroids. Want to avoid pneumonia.

Beside that...she said Rainn was really healthy. I had asked....she's getting up there, what should I expect....she said a good 5-10 more years!:shock: Wow! That makes me happy!!

So then home for an hour, back to barn, and horse shoes.....bottom-line.....kind of an $$$$$ animal day!!!! :wink: Ah, but they are worth it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's to a great day to everyone!.

Piper is starting to destroy my house, so I better go off. :lol:

Eole, that video wouldn't show for me. :-(

Stan, happy to see you!

RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Saturday all. I spent Friday hunting but didn't see a thing. My back is killing me. I'm not used to sitting still for so long!

Weapon of choice is my TC Bone Collector Muzzle loader. Love that gun.

I got the news, I have a new Great niece! Mom and baby are doing great. I'll probably see them on Monday (provided my truck is running). Mom is also a horse woman. I promised a ride with her this spring. Now I just have to come up with the horses!


----------



## Celeste

We had a lovely visit from our kids on Thanksgiving. 

My daughter had planned to stay until Friday; however, Friday she started running a fever. It got up to 103.5 so I took her to an after hours clinic. They said she has the flu and they gave her some of that anti flu stuff. I think it may be helping. 

So the long visit where my daughter was going to help me with stuff has turned into me waiting on her hand and foot. It is amazing how an independent grown lady of 25 can so easily remember to be Mama's little baby when she is sick.......


----------



## Koolio

Who said wooly mammoths are extinct?! 








It was -30 here this morning at feeding time :shock:. The horses didn't seem to mind though and as the sun came up it turned out to be a beautiful sunny day. It snowed about 2' here between Thursday and Friday morning. It is cold but beautiful! DH and I spent the morning shovelling and ploughing snow. 

My poor dog pooped on the floor on Thursday night, which is highly unusual. We looked out the back door which leads to the deck and realized there was a 3' wall of snow blocking the stairway that goes off the deck. Poor dog had nowhere to go! We have since cleared the deck and a potty spot for the dogs in the back yard. Today, DH even made a "run around until you poop loop" for the dogs and used the skidoo to make a path down to where I feed the horses for me. No more trudging through knee deep snow to feed.

Here's a few pics of the ponies sporting their winter gear. Old man Sam is a mammoth, so he doesn't need a blanket. They seem pretty happy...

Sally sporting her hooded blanket and a mouthful of hay...









Koolio looks cool in plaid..









And finally, Sam the mammoth...









Oh, and one more thing... DH noticed fresh moose tracks along the fence line this afternoon. They weren't there this morning, so it looks like the moose has been visiting. I just hope it doesn't discover my hay pile.

Stay warm and enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Read and liked for a while. Enjoyed the reading and pictures. Tomorrow River's previous owners (S wife and A is hubby), my new riding buddies are coming over to give me some support. Hope it goes good. S said they had a flat on their bumper pull trailer and once that is fixed they will be able to transport their horses to come and ride with me. She has had surgery on her foot and the Dr said she could ride in a couple of weeks. I am looking forward to that. Maybe between them and my soon to be neighbors down the street, I will have somebody to ride with. I also plan once I am comfortable with River, to ride on the road alone. I will enjoy riding either way. I plan on letting someone know when going off alone just for safety sake. 

The engine light came on the console of my truck. I went to the place that changes my oil and had them do a simple diagnostic on it. The code that came up indicated that the catalytic converter was the problem. The technician said that sometimes it gets clogged with carbon deposits and the sensors will set off the indicator (engine light). When I asked what to do, he suggested a fuel treatment. I haven't used a fuel additive up til now. Learning experience? So we will see. I may need to gun it a few times while driving to flush the carbon deposits out. Hopefully, all actions will solve the problem. Of course, I plan to go by the Ford dealership where it was purchased and have them double check. The two things that really upset me is to get crossed up with the internal revenue service and seeing the engine light come on in the vehicle I am solely dependent on to get around.:shock: Very vulnerable feeling:hide:
Hope everyone has a good evening. Talk to ya in the a.m.


----------



## ellen hays

I just ordered this bit. It has leverage. A curb strap can be added. What do you think? Or is that fair? I respect yalls opinion. So, blast away What curb strap do you recommend?:think:


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Sam the mammoth is a teddy bear. If you could duplicate that cuddly look into a stuffed animal, it would be a hit this Christmas. I would be the first in line He is so fluffy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

Koolio, I just love the cuddly-wuddly look of old Sam. 

Ellen, is that the bit the previous owners suggested? I am not an expect on bits, so I asked the guy I bought Jay from and used what he had used. 

I use a leather chin strap on Jay, and a chain one on Rainn. it depends on the horse of course. Jay doesn't need much leverage, as Rainn does. 

The weather has broke here, the snow is gone. It reached 45* yesterday so of course I 'attempted' to ride.

Well, being lop-sided for so long, and now having his shoes pulled, Jay was extremely sore. He walked so hesitant and when he had to walk down a small grade, he acted as if he couldn't reach that far down. Being off for so long, (no fault of mine, couldn't get the farrier up there) has messed with his muscles. (I can relate to this with my own leg.) 

So...we headed home and gave him a bit of Bute to ease his discomfort. Poor guy. I too am disappointed, it's in the 50s today and no horse to ride. :-( BUT, the last couple days i feel as if I am trying to come down with something....so I really need a day of rest. 

I think I will Christmas shop today from the couch! 

My brother came up with my niece and nephew to visit dad. It was so nice to see him. 

I must be humbled again...and retract one of my statements about M!! (always honest). While we were trying to coordinate the truck meeting, my mom couln't get a hold of her. WELL, here my mom was calling the wrong # the entire time. :shock: There were a couple other miscommunications along the way too.....so my thoughts of them being rude were OFF! Thank gosh I only vent to you guys about M....but that also teaches me.....don't jump to conclusions! :wink: As I know M and her DH are GOOD people.....just can't totally *understand* where she comes from.....hence TJ why I posted that quote on FB. :lol:

Well, going out to play Doc to my troops. 

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Koolio
> 
> Sam the mammoth is a teddy bear. If you could duplicate that cuddly look into a stuffed animal, it would be a hit this Christmas. I would be the first in line He is so fluffy!


I agree, Sam would make a lovely plush toy


----------



## Koolio

tjtalon said:


> I agree, Sam would make a lovely plush toy


We call him "stuffy with a pulse", LOL!

It is another cold, but beautiful sunny day here today. DH was kind enough to dig out the trailer so I could haul Koolio to the stable. He is in a pen on his own for a few days so he can "make friends" with his new paddock mates over the fence first. So far, it looks like he is behaving and playing nice. Sally and Sam are having a bit of a freak out at home running around and whinnying for him but should settle quickly. It is so interesting to see how herd bound the horses are. When I have Koolio at the stable, he is very attached to me, but at home he is more aloof. Sally is also much more manageable once she gets over Koolio being gone. It is almost like she is obsessed with looking after him and protecting her "herd". Once the "baby" is gone, she can relax. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Back to work tomorrow! It is hard to believe the new year is just a month away!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, beautiful horses! And Sam is perfectly cuddable!

Ellen, I don't know much about bits. I have to ride Isabella bitless due to damage to her mouth from years of polo. Blue came to us in a shanked bit with a curb chain but we felt it was too much for him and switched him to a simple D ring snaffle and plan on riding him bitless as well as soon as we get to know him better. He did fine bitless in the small arena, but we aren't ready to try it on the trail yet. We have nothing against bits, it's just that most of the horses where we board go bitless without any issues so we go with the flow.

So...I am going to a BTBHSA show on Saturday (Back to basics horse show association) to compete on the western day in the speed events.

Isabella showed me today that she is ready. Perfectly sound and ready to run! I am excited about taking her. I needed a "sign" to tell me which horse I should take. I was hestitant on taking Blue just because we haven't cantered him since we brought him home. If I take him, we'll be doing walk/trot only. Anyway, I was worried that it may be too much to ask of Isabella. We won't be running full out, but it is a lot of cantering/loping and tight turns and I don't want to hurt her.

Today, I took her into the arena, and she wanted to run so bad. I was holding her back, and then thought "Ok..if she wants to run..."
So, I gave her the reins and we ran barrels and poles. She did flying lead changes on the poles! That was the sign I needed.

Now, I just need to pray that she doesn't turn up lame this week or on Saturday morning otherwise, it is me and Blue in the novice horse class.

Seaking of Blue...he had his first big spook with Jeff today. Jeff was on him and walking toward the end of the arena next to the woods and there were leaves and birds in the woods. The wind picked up and Blue exploded. Hubby stayed on and got him under control within 6 steps or so, but he had a powerful spin. Proud of hubby for staying in the seat! He brought him around again and made him face the treeline and it was all good but it unsettled hubby enough that the plans to canter him today were canceled! Now, I wonder if I can get him to spin like that on cue. :twisted: (Dreams of reining routines ala Stacey Westfall)

Back to work tomorrow. Bummer. I have enjoyed my 5 day weekend.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Now I do not have to depend on other people to haul my a$$ around!!


What is this, NM71? Do you have an expensive posterior? ;-)

You have an Amish neighbour? Wow! How interesting! We saw a good documentary on the various Amish and the concept of "rumspringa" a few years ago... and the doco followed some Amish girls who went "rumspringa" to the UK to stay with various English families and see how modern people live. That was soooo fascinating! And they were such emotionally and socially mature girls compared to the UK teens, and so diplomatic even when attending a rock concert, which must have been totally outlandish for them!

If I had an Amish neighbour, I'd be asking so many questions if they'd let me. You not comfortable? Is he a grumpy bear maybe? 

They have so many self-sufficiency skills, they could run schools for "tree changers"!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> I just ordered this bit. It has leverage. A curb strap can be added. What do you think? Or is that fair? I respect yalls opinion. So, blast away What curb strap do you recommend?:think:


Re bits: It depends what your horse likes. A curb is certainly better than a snaffle if you're worried about the horse poking its nose and taking off.

I use a similar bit on my horse, except it is a standard port mouth, which means only a narrow port. It works well: Comfortable for the horse, and running off like a scared chicken on our solo rides totally gets nipped in the bud, even though it's a mild bit. With my horse I'd have to check that there isn't excessive pressure applied to the bars of the mouth with that wide port when engaging the lever. Anyone here used a wide port like this on your horses? The roller ring encourages the horse to play with the bit.

I've never used a curb strap, I just fit the bit and chin chain properly. Just make sure it's sitting at the correct level in the mouth, and the chain is nice and flat and the correct tension so nothing gets trapped. Also check from the ground if the corners of the lips get trapped when you engage the lever, and lower the bit in the mouth if that happens. You could use a leather strap instead of the chain but a nice flat chain with lots of overlapping links is really comfortable (as opposed to a cheap and nasty one with few links and knobbly edges: flat and smooth is what you want).

Happy riding, Ellen: Very exciting that you have both group and solo rides to look forward to! 

Side effect of finally doing a hay cut on our place means I'm setting up an arena here for the first time. I've just measured out and nearly finished the perimeter fencing (just corner pickets and some push-ins between; two sides are existing fence) on a nice flattish rectangle of paddock that the horses will keep grazed short for me. It's been a while since I had access to an arena. It will be nice to do figures again. Might even set up cavaletti and an obstacle.

I finally cleaned up and organised the shed, and all the hay is in. It's a wonderful feeling... it had gotten to be like a rubbish dump. We put up all sorts of hooks for bridles, fly veils, coils of rope etc, made a tool board, even hung things off the rafters to get them off the ground, and organised various things into labelled feed bags hung off suspended left-over plastic pipes... and put all the cardboard boxes hitherto used that had gone icky and had mummified mice in them onto the compost. Clean and properly organised is a great feeling!


----------



## SueC

Great photos of you guys and horses up close, Ladona and PH13! Enlarge, frame and put on wall?


----------



## SueC

*Nathalie*: Love the horse-drawn sleighs!  ...I have fond memories of ice skating on a frozen-over lake in Europe when I was about 7, and my parents pulled a sled for me to sit on when I got tired, because we went all around the lake, over an hour!  I remember the ice wasn't quite as smooth as the skating rink, it had a little dusting of powder snow on top but not too much. The lake was smooth, not a windy area. I guess if that snow layer gets too thick, you can't skate!


----------



## Celeste

The company has all gone home. Tomorrow I go back to work. It is just as well. I need the rest............


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> What is this, NM71? Do you have an expensive posterior? ;-)
> 
> You have an Amish neighbour? Wow! How interesting! We saw a good documentary on the various Amish and the concept of "rumspringa" a few years ago... and the doco followed some Amish girls who went "rumspringa" to the UK to stay with various English families and see how modern people live. That was soooo fascinating! And they were such emotionally and socially mature girls compared to the UK teens, and so diplomatic even when attending a rock concert, which must have been totally outlandish for them!
> 
> If I had an Amish neighbour, I'd be asking so many questions if they'd let me. You not comfortable? Is he a grumpy bear maybe?
> 
> They have so many self-sufficiency skills, they could run schools for "tree changers"!


You're right in most ways, but the Amish are probably the opposite of tree changers- that's the point of their lifestyle-_lack of change_ (or for the most part) in the modern world.... they pretty much live as very religious Pioneers in the 1800's (no electric/draft horses for farming, _hauling maple syrup by sled!,_ etc). They are also excellent carpenters, and make the most unbelievable log furniture as you've seenl! At least four communities in our region, down in the valleys for good farming-the ones we buy log items from are very personable, and have a fun sense of humor which is nice!


----------



## Northernstar

Only have a few minutes to hop on- life has been so busy this winter, but a happy busy! 

Koolio, I love seeing your wooly mammoths!! Your new fallen snow is beautiful- my DH also plows a blade width path for me from the pole barn up to the pasture gate as he doesn't want to come home one day and find the top of my hat buried in a drift 

Sue, I'm over-the-top happy for how things are going with your horses! What makes it special is that they've already known you from your visits with your dad, and now it's transitioning just lovely- they are clearly so fond of you! 

Blue, a zillion pages ago I saw you asked if you could print out a photo I posted- sorry for the delay, and absolutely feel free! I think it was the one of the pines on my way home, and the poem, "Stopping By Woods On Snowy Evening"... do you know, as simple as it's written, I find myself blinking back tears with it's beauty every time I've read it 

Running out of time, and much to do yet 'before I sleep'- a big hello to all, and here are a few funnies I found while perusing last Dec's Country Magazine. I hope they make you chuckle!....

_*Prescription for alarm*_
A distraught senior citizen phoned his doctor's office. "Doctor, is it true," he asked, "that the medication you prescribed has to be taken for the rest of my life?"
"I'm afraid so," she told him.
There was a moment of silence. The senior replied, "Tell me straight, just how serious_ is_ my condition? This bottle is marked 'No refills.'"

_*New on the job*_
One day, my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his sweatshirt. Seconds after stepping into the laundry room, he shouted, "What setting do I use on the machine ?"
"It depends," I yelled back. "What does it say on your shirt?"
"University of Florida."

_*Apple of His eye*_
The Catholic elementary school kids lined up in the cafeteria, with their trays. At the head of the table was an enormous bowl of apples. One of the sisters had posted a note on it: "Take only one. God is watching."
Farther along the lunch line, at the end of the table was a large platter of chocolate chip cookies. A child had written a note: "Take all you want. God is watching the apples."

Goodnight all, and God bless!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> What is this, NM71? Do you have an expensive posterior? ;-)
> 
> You have an Amish neighbour? Wow! How interesting! We saw a good documentary on the various Amish and the concept of "rumspringa" a few years ago... and the doco followed some Amish girls who went "rumspringa" to the UK to stay with various English families and see how modern people live. That was soooo fascinating! And they were such emotionally and socially mature girls compared to the UK teens, and so diplomatic even when attending a rock concert, which must have been totally outlandish for them!
> 
> If I had an Amish neighbour, I'd be asking so many questions if they'd let me. You not comfortable? Is he a grumpy bear maybe?
> 
> They have so many self-sufficiency skills, they could run schools for "tree changers"!


Sue, no he is by far not a grumpy guss.  He is actually not that much older than me and has a great sense of humor!! BUT, I felt like I had been bugging them....as that was the fourth time down there asking. He had been bear hunting, so I kept missing him.

All Amish communities are different. Even the different communities around here differ. This community is very quiet and stays to themselves. Leary of the English. If they work with you, like my farrier, they are very kind. His family, especially the woman are very cool to me. They will wave when they see me ride down the road, but they steer clear otherwise. 

Hence my distance. And no, I don't feel comfortable asking too many questions. i have asked about their schools (of course) and how they utilize their horses, but that is about it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> What is this, NM71? Do you have an expensive posterior?


According to my DH I do!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Yesterday didn't go too well. The wind was howling and blowing leaves around. I was nervy and so was River. I saddled and bridled him. I called and told them earlier that day that the wind was howling around here. I don't think they fully understood how much because up here on this hill the wind seems to always be blowing and they didn't have much wind where they were. I had one of those signs regarding liabilities working with horses. The wind kept blowing it around. We finally figured out that that was totally unnerving River. We removed it and he seemed ok. Tried to set the mounting block next to him and he was already upset by the sign so he was over reactive to the block. They kept encouraging me to get on him, but it just didn't seem like a good idea to me. The guy or A is very confident around horses, but his wife, S, is a great deal like me. So I think he understands. A even took a spill a day or two before and was sore from that. Even so, he got on River and rode him around. River did relax and his eyes soften afterwards. I guess he has ridden so much, things like that just don't have a lasting affect on him. I am going to go out later and put a halter on River and brush him and saddle him up. A showed me how to pick up the front legs (1 at a time:lol and pull them forward to unbunch any skin under the girth. I am going to work with him with the mounting block too. I am holding on to the advice given on this thread about not being discouraged because of set backs and just try to learn from those times. 

It is kinda funny, but I almost didn't write about this because of was a bit ashamed of how everything turned out. Then I thought about how supportive yall are. Oh, and I had a fully charged cell phone (pictures) in my pocket. So my intensions were to ride. It just seems so crazy about how phobic I am now, when 2 or 3 years ago, I was flying thru the trails on Red. What has happened to me.:? I just don't get it. People around here I am sure are scratching their heads since I got another horse and am not riding it. Few understand about anxiety and how debilitating it can be. Almost wish I had my tranquilizers so I could have a little while that I didn't have to feel this way. Maybe, so I could walk up to my horse and get on without the horrible feelings of intense dread. I just don't understand.

Sorry about the novel. Rant, rant and rant:wink:

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick

Saw you were logged on. Hope you had a great vacation. Glad to see ya back. You were missed.


----------



## Roadyy

I am back to work and able to log into to HF again. I still need to go back and catch up, but wanted to post a few pics from last week.



First is about a little birdy who got in the chicken coop. Beautiful bird, but does not belong with my chickens. Found out is a Kestrel.

Then there was time with my grandson and watching him ride Trigger.

Got a great ride with my Daughter for our 2nd Annual Father/Daughter Thanksgiving Day Ride.

Another ride in on both Little Man and Trusty Friday morning by myself before giving the present BO's grandsons a ride around the yard. Then got them all in a great photo.

Spent some time with my wife's dog who still thinks she is a lap dog when allowed in the house. Very loving dog.

Then the beginning of Lighting up Panama City. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Almost forgot to mention trying out that Aussie saddle. I liked the seat and relaxing feel of it, but hate the stirrups and no horn. I spent most of the ride focusing on the saddle instead of the ride. It fit me good, but not Little Man so it was returned.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think that most horses are going to be a bit hyped up when the wind blows like that. He also was likely feeding off of your nervousness. "Mommy is nervous, so there must be goblins behind that sign....... "

Just take things one at a time. You are going to do great. Don't give up. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, don't beat yourself up.

Hubby didn't ride as much as he wanted to yesterday because Blue was so spooky due to the wind. His plan was to work on the canter and he cut his ride short due to Blue's mood. Hubby wasn't in the best of mood either. He was tired from hunting all weekend and was short tempered. I suspect Blue picked up on that as well and it was best for both of them that the riding be cut short until both were in a better state of mind.

It happens to all of us. I still experience aprehensiveness sometimes when Isabella is hyped up and sometimes decide not to ride. It is the SMART decision to make.

Hang in there!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, great pictures!! Panama City can likely now FURTHER be seen from space...

Ellen, agreements w/comments from Corgi & Celeste. My first thought was, in reading your post, that if it was me that had posted I'd more than likely be told something like "not a setback, a building block!". I saw progress. You got out w/River & your people on a horribly windy day & did what you could. I do know that when I've been scared (deeply or not so deeply, either way), I've looked my school horse in the eye, whoever she or he happened to be, & told them that "I'm scared. I'll do my best to take care of you, I promise to not yank your mouth, and please take care of me". W/out exception, each horse studied me, in the eye, for a few seconds, then either licked/chewed or acted like "we're cool, let's get on with it [Spirit!]". We can't fool 'em. They KNOW, & pick up on whatever we are feeling. And, when I've verbally admitted my fear to them, that they've already ascertained, I've become less afraid (either from the verbal admitting or they're vibes of "it's okay, or both. But, it's been what I've experienced).


Hope these are good thoughts for you. I sure do understand "dread". You'll be more than fine, these things sure seem to take time...certainly no reason for "shame"!!

Temps last week were 50s, 60s & one day near 70. Mid morning yesterday a cold front blew in (literally, lots of cold wind) & it got just plain darned cold last night & today. Had to get up early this morning to go to MVD & felt reassured that my hard decision to not winter-muck this year was the right one. It was 20* when I was out, maybe 30* right now, but the cold seems colder to me this year. i just can't do freeze-muck this year.

It'll all be ok. A very good friend reminded me recently that I'm no longer "trying to learn to ride", I AM riding & "have skills to be fine tuned". That fine tuning will happen (I wonder if some of the "tuning" isn't happening in my subconscious, as I've had several dreams lately of lessons-in-my-sleep, so to speak. Last night was just a dream of saddling a big black saddle on a black horse [gee, wonder who that was, lol!]). All good.

Yesterday, besides laundry & home chores & baking a spice-pumpkin cake, decorated my patio: turned my plant stand into a Christmas Tree w/3 pine garlands (pine cones on 'em), filled the clay pot dish with ends of the garlands & stuffed more pine cones in it, then put on silver & gold tinsel garlands & pretty bulbs. Hung a little white plastic horse from the middle, it has a harness w/tiny bulbs & ribbons. Put this altogether in the living room, as too cold & windy to do it on the patio; had to play "BACK! NO! YOU CAN'T EAT THAT!!" w/the cats for an hour or so.

Put it on the patio, took a cell phone pic for my sister ("Does this look stupid?"me, "NO, it's pretty!!"her). I've never been able to use the 2 strings of old-fashioned indoor/outdoor I've kept for years, so managed to hang them, connected, from the patio roof (luckily, nails already available for pertinent places), then put them across in a couple of places of my big fake ("Robin") tree, then the end of the string up to the ceiling on the other side. Not gorgeous, but it works. Haven't been able to decorate outside in years, so feel good about that. Inside, put my plush reindeer & Santa by the fireplace, my little lighted tree on a short/small bookcase beside my fish tank, my reindeer bells on the inside entrance doorknob & outside the door on the doorknocker hung a teddy bear, decorated w/ribbons & bottomed by a red Christmas ball decorated itself w/green tinsel (I made everything but the teddy bear). Done. Santa Claus didn't throw up in my new place, just gurgled a bit. But, first time I've decorated in years, so it feels nice & wanted to share!

After I got home from MVD (had to get my address changed; am now in unincorporated Arapahoe County instead of Denver County. Big MVD, lots of people, but moved much faster than Denver & told the lady so when I got to her window. She just chuckled & shook her head) I cut up the cake I'd made yesterday & took a bunch of it down to Maintenance to give to them & Security. This is a much, much, much smaller complex than where I work (almost 4000 people where I work), but I KNOW what these people are doing behind-the-scenes while the residents are doing their lives. Hope they like the cake!

Guess I've rambled enough. Not "HorseMonday" but horses always on my mind. I should be online looking for an EMT-B refresher course so don't have to go back to the co/location I hate, but can do that after work this week when I'm already "at work". This is my day off, so wanted to be here for a bit, then get some work done on my art supply shelf; things just got stuffed on those shelves when I moved in, needs organized so can put my hands on the things I need when I need them.

Next Monday...when Janice & I talked last week, we agreed to keep in touch for possible (weather/her schedule w/that) riding lessons, to make up for the few lesson times I've missed, due to weather (this year already & last). So, will see what things look like next Sunday.

BTW Ellen: I've had, recently w/Janice, lesson scheduled w/Bailey. Janice wants to finally get me on a canter (round-pen, her lead rope, me just dealing w/the movement). The one day possible for that (3 wks ago? 4?) the wind was horrendous. We'd gotten Bailey out to groom/tack, but the wind was so fierce that she rebelled at simply being at the post (& not at any fear of mine, I was ready). That's when we got out Spirit on the bareback pad (remember? when I forgot I didn't have a saddle lol! just rode!) in the big pen, just for a bit so I could BE ON. Wind is awful, for us & horses...besides, the wind carries scents from beyond that might scare them too...and, it's just darned uncomfortable for both woman/man & horse.

MR, in case you read this & notice the fish tank reference: I've been embarrassed to mention my wee tank. In past years (count like 20) I've gone from 2 30g (Oscars, loved them, had a 10g just for goldfish to feed the Oscars. Loved those guys, but they kept getting hole-in-the-head disease...I felt like I was putting down a puppy each time. Awful). Then a 20g w/various colony combos appropriate to tank size, had breeding Angels, btw. W/this move, had to find homes for most of the denizens of my 14g. Me & 5g moved to this new apt (a few neons, my pink fantail Betta ("Pippin"), an ancient (9 yrs old) 2" Catfish (can't recall the name right now, not too common, not the usual Cat) & a 5 yr old bearded nose Pleco. All good.

Am reaslly done now. Hope this posts, have been writing do long! Love to all.


----------



## Roadyy

Got caught up on most of the reading I think.

Ellen, don't get discouraged. Winds will affect alot of horses and likely you would have been ok after S rode River, but with your nerves it was best to not risk on a maybe. Make sure he is doing positive actions when you give him treats or you risk him getting pushy for a treat without the action. You are going to be fine and we are all very happy that you have new found friends to hopefully ride with.


Tj, you have gained skills from your lessons that include confidence that oozes out of you. Whoever told you that about you're now fine tuning those skills must be highly intelligent and worth their weight in gold. I hope you got some rest today to help fend off those cold weather work days coming your way. I am being pelted with these Florida winter temps than can be murderous. I think our highs this week will be in the mid 70's.


To all m northern friends, I really enjoy seeing pictures of your snow. It looks amazingly welcoming there and hope you keep it there. lol


There are way more to respond to, but Ellen and Tj seemed to need the most responding to. Hope all are well and hope Stan's issue is finished soon.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen, please don't be down on yourself! Nobody is going to think less of you for not putting yourself into a situation that makes you uncomfortable. There is a big difference between pushing a boundary and doing something that makes you feel dread. I am not sure exactly what went on with Red, but it sounds like something not-so-good happened than you are recovering from. You seem to be putting a lot of pressure on yourself to 'get over' whatever it was that happened.. getting over something doesn't happen in a single instant (at least in my experience), but in a series of small steps over time.

Tj's comment of "it's not a setback, its a building block" couldn't be better said. If only we could all remember this when faced with a challenge!!


My weekend was busy. Spending time with my side of the family is always a mixed bag: some good, some amusing, some frustrating. My Aunt and Uncle came down, which was nice. My sister also brought her new bf to meet everyone for the first time. That had Mom beside herself with cleaning and cooking and trying to be perfect. I can't say I was sorry when the time came Sunday to head for home.

Today did not go at all according to plan. I had intended to bathe the dogs, then get some christmas decorations up, then go help my MIL with christmas cookies. Instead, I got a call from my DH in the middle of dog-washing that he needed me to run back to Philly to pick up some parts they needed for an install tomorrow - a place literally less than a mile from my parent's house! If only we had known, we could have just stayed over and saved me 4 extra hours of driving. :shock:

Because of my unexpected road trip, I missed helping with the christmas cookies. My MIL didn't seem too concerned, so hopefully she wasn't just saying that. And there will be several more cookie days, as she makes something like 25 dozen each season!!

Didn't get the Christmas decorations up, as its raining. Did get the house cleaned though, which was needed after the dog washing this morning! DH wants to go out and do some shopping later, so here's hoping the stores won't be crowded.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Tj, you have gained skills from your lessons that include confidence that oozes out of you. Whoever told you that about you're now fine tuning those skills must be highly intelligent and worth their weight in gold. I hope you got some rest today to help fend off those cold weather work days coming your way. I am being pelted with these Florida winter temps than can be murderous. I think our highs this week will be in the mid 70's.


Yup, Rick, one fine friend I have...he's done gold, gone onto platinum Yes, gonna get some rest soon before work tomorrow. Made work lunch, prepped dinner for tonite, gonna go continue a history dvd. So VERY sorry about 70* temps....you must be FREEZING!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Thank you so much for the encouragement. This is the only place I can come to with my doubts and end up feeling I have some self worth. Thank yall so much. I am so blessed to have you guys. There is really nothing I can do to show how much I appreciate. But, I think we all understand each others feelings because of that one common thread that bonds us together, the horse. Thanx from the bottom of my heart. 

Have a good night and God bless you all. Talk atcha tomorrow.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Ellen: No need to worry, it took my horses a while to get used to the wind.

TJ: I thought at some time way back you mentioned a fish tank.
I thought maybe your previous residence, a pic maybe in the background.
Building your model of a horse I think. Maybe?

My horses are doing well and will receive a bath tonight, it is now raining.
Two days the Dragon has lost his Breathe. It has been almost 70 for two days, change tomorrow though 30's :-(

Aquarium project is moving along.
New LED retro-fit for a 24" hood.








New LED on right and old fluorescent on left here.
Amazing difference in the color of light.
Old lamps were aquarium lamps a bit on the pink side.
New LED's are 7300K a lot whiter light.









And Batman has been overseeing all work that takes place.


----------



## SueC

Hey Ellen

We too live in a windy corner of the world, and wind upsets horses, especially really strong wind, so don't worry about your experience, just do your next riding on a calm day.

I've been riding Sunsmart for six years now, and yes he definitely has a chicken side, which has progressed from early spooking to my occasionally having to cajole him these days (like there's a cow behind a bush and he doesn't know yet it's a cow, so I go, "Yes, boy, it's a cow. Mooooooo!" I think mimicking the noise seems to communicate to them what it is, especially if you do it often. (It's more difficult with a kangaroo, which is silent, so I call it a "boing-boing" to him...the main thing is that if you use the most associated noise correctly for each animal, the horse starts to get it that you've seen it already and know what it is and aren't worried. :rofl

Anyway, the other day we had 40km/h winds with 60km/h gusts and I went riding anyway, into a new area, and the horse was so spooky it was like riding him six years ago. He was leaping sideways and snorting and carrying on and I got quite warm on a cold day with falling-off-avoidance-countermoves, haha. That wasn't very comfortable because my back was out and niggly. At one point I got off to babysit him (very rare thing) and stretch my back out, and then it took me 10 minutes walking him before he was calm enough for me to get back on him safely, without him leaping mid-manoeuvre. We did get home in one piece, and the moment we were back on a wind-sheltered track he settled right down again. So just letting you know, these things notoriously happen in high winds! My dad won't train his harness horses in high winds because he doesn't want to fall out of a cart at high speeds. He's had a few spills and doesn't like it!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen I don't blame you a bit. I really dislike wind. It was windy today. Biting cold after a fair 55Ã‚Â° day yesterday.
I finally got my truck started. I had to reset the pass lock on it. Dumbest feature ever!!!
We cut and stacked a bunch of wood today. Not my favorite chore but I like it a whole lot better than paying for propane to heat the house  I bet I'll be sore tomorrow. I'm subbing for the school security guard tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stan

Ellen Bugs goes nuts in the wind as well, its common. I have a friend who rides the rodeo and he is reserved about riding in the wind.
Bugs runs head high eyes wide snorting and looking all around at the same time.

I have gone and stood in the paddock just to show him its fine and he will come up but his state of self preservation is high and in those circumstances so is mine.

So if the wind is blowing and the horse is high perhaps just to lead it around on a long rope to build reassurance may be just the ticket. He gets to relax knowing his leader is relaxed.

Bugs got chased by the big white horse eating plastic bag on Sunday. He was sticking his nose into the large fert bags I had inside of each other and managed to pull one out which got caught by the breeze. He reared hitting his head on the roof over the deck he was on. Came down with some force and put his hoof through one of the boards. He then ran away from the horse eating bag turned and confronted his fear. Snorting and eyes wide he started to put the bag in its place then I arrived. He then walked around the trailer and came up behind me and the bag. So we both stood there for a while looking at the bag. I picked it up and walked past him, let him sniff it, and then put it back in the bag he extracted it from for him to do it again next weekend. After I have fixed the broken board.

And while I fix the board he will most likely have his nose into every thing I do.

SWMBO mother is hanging in there but slowly loosing ground. My issues have slowed again but I will get there in the end.

MR, the weather is fine, sun shining, but temps still down. Warmer than snow. I see every one took notice of my plea to cuddle up in a blanket generate your own heat and save fuel oil because the price of diesel has dropped here in NZ. So thanks for that and keep up the good work.

Cheers all


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, how do you do your spiced pumpkin cake? Want to share your recipe?

Glad to read about your settling-in these past weeks, after all that headache with the last place and finding a new one.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *TJ*, how do you do your spiced pumpkin cake? Want to share your recipe?
> 
> Glad to read about your settling-in these past weeks, after all that headache with the last place and finding a new one.


Not my recipe, Sue, it's from my FB friend: box of spice cake mix, 15 oz can of pumpkin, enough water to mix. No il or eggs. Moist & yummy & so simple even I couldn't mess it up!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Not my recipe, Sue, it's from my FB friend: box of spice cake mix, 15 oz can of pumpkin, enough water to mix. No il or eggs. Moist & yummy & so simple even I couldn't mess it up!:lol:


no oil I mean...not sure what il is...


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: I thought at some time way back you mentioned a fish tank.
> I thought maybe your previous residence, a pic maybe in the background.
> Building your model of a horse I think. Maybe?


Must've been the little 5g in the background, that's the area where the Bob Project took place. Nice little tank, i enjoy it...don't really miss my big ones, lots of work!


----------



## Roadyy

It was windy here after the rain moved out the beginning of last week. Most of the pics I posted of us or me riding were on windy days. Not crazy windy like 30 mph, but a good 15 mph with 25 mph gusts. Enough that Little Man side stepped and or froze with head up and snorting along the way. I just keep squeezing and pointing him in the direction I want to go. A couple of times he tried his best to turn and go the other way, but I refused to let him relax in any direction but the one I wanted to go in. Which is the direction that he was spooking over. More often than not it was a new garbage can full of black bags that got his attention. He even spooked at a couple of sparrows that flew out of the shrubs next to us. That one got a leap 4 foot to the left quickly then froze in place looking and snorting at the birds like he was cussing them for spooking him. It was the look on his face that made me laugh.

I think the leading him down the road a little further every day will build your confidence and his about the path you ride on. He gets a feel of your leadership away from the safe place of home and you get to work on leadership building. Just remember every time he tries to get ahead of you during the walk to change direction so he keeps focusing on the crazy lady who can't decide which way we are going so I better watch her so this stupid halter quits jerking against my nose because I didn't see her turn.
If he is only slightly nosing ahead of you then stop and make him back up to the desired place and start again. I still have to work with Little Man on this and I still get worn out before he will concede to it, but he knows now its coming and has adjusted to getting ahead of me then keeping me in the corner of his eye knowing I'm about to turn because he got ahead of me. I had to change my ways to adapt to him countering me. He is too smart for his own good.


----------



## Roadyy

I signed Amber up for the ACTHA ride December 13th in Milton,Fl. We will be heading over on the 11th after work so that we can ride Friday on some of the other trails then let her compete Saturday while I judge then judge again on Sunday before heading back home. Amber's trainer will be joining us as a judge as usual and we are pulling her horse trailer. She will sleep in the tack room up front and we will camp in the back. Good thing is her's is all aluminum and fully enclosed so will be easier to heat if really cold.



Just a heads up for some of you. Tractor Supply had their 3 tier saddle racks with vented blanket rack on sale for $49.00 reg $69.00...


----------



## SueC

Right on, Roadyy, on de-spooking tricks. Something else about horses: They're always the spookiest the first time they see something. The next time, less spooky, etc.

A crazy application of this (and I tried it, back when Sunsmart thought cows were horse-eating aliens, before he started living with them and chasing them around the paddock for fun): So while riding the horse approaches the scary object and snorts and wants to turn back and generally digs his heels in when you face him at the spooky thing. Then you can actually ask the horse to turn a small circle for you... he will gladly start as the beginning of the circle it's initially away from the monster, and then the momentum and good riding get him to complete the circle and go back to square one facing the monster. Only this time, even though the horse has only turned a circle and had a few seconds' interruption from the contemplation of death and disaster, the monster is a little more "old hat" than it was before the circle was turned. The horse then faces the monster with more calm than he had before turning the circle, and than he would have had if he'd just stood there staring instead of doing the circle. Something about brain circuits and how they work. You can also laugh at your horse at this point.

You can repeat the circles if the horse still isn't happy to go forward: But they do have to be your idea and done on your asking, not the horse just doing it. This technique really seems to work - useful for different horses I've ridden. And the horse isn't getting away with anything by doing the circle because you are asking for the circle - it just reduces the nervousness.

For the new people here, a "reprint" of the clip from the time when Sunsmart discovered that chasing cattle could be a hobby. (My mare still alive in the background.) Before that he'd break the land speed record trying to get away from them if possible. Haha!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S8noWo0ta0

This is one of my favourite short films of our horses.


----------



## SueC

PS: I forgot to say, horses prefer moving when they are nervous, and are far less likely to do something crazy when you circle them than when you try to force them to stand there. Standing, the horse will be very motivated to work out how he can get away: It's a good way to start a horse rearing and doing stupid stuff, and then you have to un-teach that as a "solution" to the horse's problem (stupid monkey doesn't let me run away from scary monster, is that monkey re'tarded or something?). Better not to let it happen in the first place. It's always easier to get a horse (or dog, or child) to "do X instead of Y" than just "not do Y"...


----------



## Remali

Love the video of Sunsmart chasing cattle, what a cool horse!

I agree about keeping a horse moving when they want to spook at something. I always found that stopping and letting them look at the object (or whatever it was that they wanted to spook at) made them want to freak out even more, as it gave them more time to think about freaking out. I like to circle them or just keep them moving, asking them to bend or do something so that they have to think about where their feet are at and what I am asking them to do, it takes their mind off the spooking issue and onto something else.


----------



## SueC

Hi Renee, so glad you could join us, we're far nicer here than in the politics section, haha!  Thanks for your email by the way.  And I love your avatar "slide show" - I've said it before, but I just need to say it!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Just want to thank you all for the support. I appreciate the feedback on your feelings about the effects of the wind on your horses. It makes me realize that I am not having unreal phobias re this. 

Rick That little hawk is beautiful. The black, blue and tan hues are gorgeous. That must have been a rewarding encounter. Do ya think maybe he thought he could make a meal off the chickens and realized the quarry was more work due to their size than he had anticipated? 

Amber is moving right along with her riding. I know she will do well in her ACTHA competition. I know you are enjoying seeing her involved in all the horse activities.

HP Talking about dumbest features yet, I am getting aggravated with the pressure sensor on the tires. I have heard numerous people commenting on how quick theirs went out. I had one go out on one of my tires. I hate to say it, but it looks to me that this is a ploy to get people to spend money unnecessarily on their vehicles. Possibly somewhere down the line a kickback or networking move put this in place. A tire gauge is much more inexpensive and practical. 

Stanley Good to see ya pop in. When someone rides broncs and bulls in a rodeo has reservations about riding on a windy day, I can reconsider marking the other day as a bad riding day. I am just waiting for you to post one day that Buggs actually repaired something or put a gate up by himself. If he does, put him to work full time. You and Buggs, you should be a comedy team. 

Sue I think I going to try that spiced pumpkin cake. Really sounds good. Between the wind, the moo moos and the boing boings, I know your riding is never a dull moment. 

MR I am using the techno suggestion you told us about today. It is so nice not to have to rely on my memory to address the posts. I took some pictures of my black cat, Sissy yesterday and when I can get my phone to send the pics to my email, I will reveal my supervisor. Batman is on the job. I can certainly see why you refused to give him up the other day:lol:

TJ and PH13 I really like your interpretation of the other day, "it's not a setback, its a building block." I think I will make a sign to that effect and put it at the barn where I can see it. That is so true. That kind of realization may be what finally gets me riding with confidence.

Ladonna Tell your hubby that I would have had a quick trip to the ground if one spun with me like Blue did him. That's quite an accomplishment within itself. Ten years ago, I went thru a fascination re riding a reining horse. Maybe if I had pursued that my confidence of staying in the saddle would have stronger. Does it help to sit a spin and keep your seat in unexpected situations. 

Celeste Hope you were able to get rested up after the holidays. I thought about your post where returning to work would be a catch up on resting up after reading about Rick being able to check in on the HF because he was back at work. It is wonderful to see people enjoying life that much.

Well, guess I'd better sign off for now. Reading the posts while I post, encourages me to write a novel. Sorry about the length. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Ramali

Glad you could visit the thread. Sue is right, it is a very pleasant place to visit. Hope you will join us regularly. 

Want to thank you for the advice. I agree with you and Sue that it is good to keep the feet moving. I really like the suggestion about the circles. I will definitely keep that maneuver in mind. I had rather have control over the feet being in motion than not:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I am going to try leading him around. You're right, that does place me in the position of herd leader. I will keep his position behind me in check. A suggestion to saddle and bridle him was made on a prior post. That seems to also be a good way to set the scene. Thanx for the advice. Sorry I overlooked mentioning in my good a.m. post. Guess stuff gets missed even when looking right at it


----------



## Remali

Thanks Sue and Ellen! Now that I have popped on this thread, I love it here, I plan to stick around for sure!  This thread reminds me of why I enjoy being a part of this forum so much.

I'm glad I am not the only one who has/had "fun" with their horses on very windy days! ha. There were some days when I sort of gave up and rode in the indoor arena, when one was available. Especially in the fall when the leaves turned into crazy whirly-gigs. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Sue 

Loved he video of SunSmart. I guess he figured out that cows are not the monsters he thought they were. I know this video has sentimental value. I know it is probably bitter sweet to see your beloved mare:hug: She is beautiful.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, don't forget that being able to make them stand still is also a very productive leadership tool. If you teach them patience and obedience to stand when their whole being says to run can be a very safe training tool. I have spent hours standing in one spot and every time they moved I put them right back in the same spot so they learn that when I'm on their back they are not to move a foot until I decide I want them to. Little Man is getting better at it, but he is stubborn.lol Trusty is catching on pretty quick as a refresher to standing still. It aggravates me to no end to try and stop to talk to someone and having my horse dancing all over the place. Shows my lack of control over my horse. You can start that from the ground by making them stand in one spot next to you and put them back in the spot every time they step off.

Start off with short stints of standing in one spot then getting longer each time you do it and they show they are getting it. When they stand still with no jitters a few times at 2 minutes then move up to longer time.


----------



## Celeste

About windy days; I was riding my horse in the woods on a windy day last year. Leaves were blowing and she was nervous. Then because her tail was so long that it was dragging the ground, she got a stick stuck in it. When she would swish her tail, the stick would whack her. That was a very interesting ride until I finally got the stick out of her tail. She was insane. I don't let her tail grow as long these days.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I'll bet that was an interesting ride. With wind blowing and the stick whacking her everytime she swished her tail probably made her swish her tail more. I would have cut her tail too:lol: That situation would have been a panic:shock: for me


----------



## Roadyy

Built in crop...let her make herself go forward.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I got a routine for River when I am leading him. See what ya think. I will lead him for a ways, then say whoa. Right when he stops I back him up and stop him. Would this be a good point to let him stand like you were saying or should I put the stand exercise in a different sequence or just keep it by itself


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like a pretty good starting point to me. If he does stand there without showing signs of wanting to move after a couple of minutes of you just looking off into space then move on to the next point that you want to whoa,back and stand. Sounds like you are going to do just fine. Just be patient with letting him learn what was just taught. 
I was taught to give 15 minutes workouts then 10 minute break when you can stop on a good learning note. Always pick an exercise you know they can complete to make the resting point. Then go back and do it again for another 15 minutes or so. I have to remind myself constantly that just because I know what I want them to do does not mean that I am expressing to them correctly what I want them to do. lol


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> I'll bet that was an interesting ride. With wind blowing and the stick whacking her everytime she swished her tail probably made her swish her tail more. I would have cut her tail too:lol: That situation would have been a panic:shock: for me


Yes I was feeling a pretty good panic.....
I was too scared to fall off though. My friend got off her horse and helped me with the stick. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Remali

Windy days can sure make things challenging can't they? 
I can imagine there were some tense moments with a stick in your horse's tail Celeste.

There were a few days when the wind was such an issue (it drove me nuts too) that I just didn't ride. :-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wind is just a theme of life here in the winter, which has not helped when it comes to working with Gamer. Despite it being 50 yesterday, winter was back with a vengeance today. I planned to get the outside decorating that I didn't get to yesterday done.. and apparently that was too much for mother nature. The first flakes started falling as I walked down the driveway, stuff in hand. It was only supposed to be flurries, so I kept on. Yet again, shows what the forecasters know!

By the time I was done an hour later, this was the view:











Can someone explain why, despite having 2 sheds, 4 open stalls and a big overhang, the blasted horses decide to stand _there_?! The weather was so bad that Mia abandoned me at the end of the driveway and was huddled under the trailer waiting for me to get smart and go back inside. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Standing inside blocks their view of where the sounds are coming from. They hear rumbling on the walls and roof, but can't see what is doing it so they think something is climbing around out there getting ready to pounce on them trapped in the shelter. At least that is one opinion. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody 

I decided to go out to the barn and saddle soaped my circle Y western saddle. You know, I have been thinking. There is something comforting about a horn and the ledge on the back of a western saddle that an English type saddle doesn't have. Maybe false security but if that's what it takes, then let it be. It's a good saddle. Was really a challenge lifting it up and getting it over Red's back 16 - 17 hh, but just may be do able with River 14 - 15 hh.. So it is clean and soft now. I put my trusty broom stick on the stirrups to encourage the stirrups around for easy fit. River was standing in the lot as close to the house as he could get before I went to the barn. When I was out there the hens came up and I talked to them. I noticed that he was hanging at the barn as close as he could. He is a really nice horse with a suspicious nature. I really feel someone was unkind to him at one time. I really want to win his trust. I think he needs to trust me as much as I need to trust him. We could be such a good team. He has such a sweet face. A real baby face. He is a good boy. I got his bridle fixed up with a sweet iron D ring snaffle. Oh man, I wish I had a round pen. Want to start taking some suggestions and making him soft on the bit. Doing ground work. Working with him to stand. I really have a nice feeling about River. Wow all of this from saddle soaping a saddle:? *But, aint it great:wink::wink::wink: *I guess I am being silly, but want to ride him so much and be relaxed. I went to town this p.m. early and came back on the forest road. All I I could do was think of me and River on this road and enjoying being there. Wow


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m. All
> MR It is so nice not to have to rely on my memory to address the posts. I took some pictures of my black cat, Sissy yesterday and when I can get my phone to send the pics to my email, I will reveal my supervisor. Batman is on the job. I can certainly see why you refused to give him up the other day:lol:


He is still supervising today.








My wife thinks this cat is nuts, he follows me everywhere.

Just in from DC and traffic with rain was a holocaust.
I will be working on aquarium for now till I'm done.
Once Christmas is over I will begin the rooms in my basement.
At least some of you are riding, my weather has gone to he//.
I am in countdown mode until the 3rd week of March our coggins clinic.
Kind of the first real ride of the new year per say.

I have always been a glutton for punishment.
Dealing with the wind I have stood in it, reared in it and spun in it.
Now a days my horse stands for it all, it took a little time.
As I have said before, the train was the crux of the biscuit for me.
I had many unglued moments with the train for about two tears.

Good Evening All:


----------



## SueC

By the way, folks, Remali had Arabian horses but they are now deceased and she is horseless (but has dogs and finches). Any of you guys live near her? It would be so cool if some of you Americans could meet up. Some of you probably have already!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> PS: I forgot to say, horses prefer moving when they are nervous, and are far less likely to do something crazy when you circle them than when you try to force them to stand there. ..


Couldn't agree more. I was at a clinic not long ago, and the guy said that horse 'think with thier feet!'. So keep them moving!!!

I still have catching up to do, but I am a FIRM believer in doing a lot of hand walking of my horse when I first get him/her or even when it's going to be a new little location i am going to take them to.

Meaning....and i think I said it before, but I'll say it again since I so believe in it.....when I first got both horses, I hand walked them where I knew I would eventually be riding them. This way I could see how they would react while I was on the ground. it was really intresting when we crossed a small creek....Jay walked right through and Rainn jumped it.:shock: Glad I got out of the way, but also, I knew when I rode....she would want to jump it.....and she did.

Seeing fluttering bags in the wind is a bit more manageable too on the ground cause you can ease up to it and touch it and show them it's not so scary.

Also, Ellen, are you familiar with sacking out? I periordally have to sack Jay out. For whatever reason he sometimes gets 'flinchy' about everything near him. i go to reach for him, he flinches, I move too fast, he flinches....this is when I know he needs a good sacking out. I use an old burlap bag or a ripped up raincoat. Anyway, once I do that, he's as calm as a cucumber.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!!!!

Have been peeking in, not much to say here.

Back to work yesterday...good day, but boy left me exhausted.:-(. So early to bed.....you guys were busy last night. I have a bunch to catch up on.:wink:

Baching it again for a couple days.....means I need to get home 'early' for the dog. :lol: good excuse right? I deserve it. I went in on Monday, my day off. Not a soul in the building. Cool having the place to my self. Didn't get distracted. :lol::lol:

Ok, gotta run. Happy hump day!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> About windy days; I was riding my horse in the woods on a windy day last year. Leaves were blowing and she was nervous. Then because her tail was so long that it was dragging the ground, she got a stick stuck in it. When she would swish her tail, the stick would whack her. That was a very interesting ride until I finally got the stick out of her tail. She was insane. I don't let her tail grow as long these days.


For that reason, when I ride, I often pull twigs down from trees and touch him with them as we ride past. Also when we rode past evergreen trees, I pull the boughs down and make them drag across his body and rump. 

This helps when in a situation of getting stuck on a grapevine or something.

Also, while on the ground, I toss the end of the lead rope at him. It touch all parts of is body. I wrap it around his legs etc. again, when he got stuck in fence, he didn't struggle, I think this is why.


----------



## Roadyy

I do that with the carrot stick as well as the lead rope or branch if one handy, MN17.

I have some good news if it sticks. I went and looked at a 35' gooseneck 6 horse Diamond D steel horse trailer last night. Needs a little TLC, but in very manageable condition to be my project. It has nearly new tires and a spare, good flooring and the roof has been coated. I'm going to be trading my Jeep for it around the first of next week as he need this weekend to clean out his stuff stored in it. He hasn't had horses in several years since moving here from Minn. and used it for storage. 

I will be moving the dressing room bulk head back to between the now 4th and 5th stalls then building a living quarters in the front. It's all red. A large tree limb fell dead center on the front of the gooseneck and will easily be pushed back out with a jack then smooth out. I am really excited about this. Now to find an old camper that is falling apart around all of the working items inside. lol


Here is the floor plan I am planning on going with or very close to it just reversed as the dressing room door is on the opposite side. The couch and fridge will be swapped with the sink and stove as well.


----------



## ellen hays

NM Thanks for the suggestions I have been desensitizing to the lead rope, but have not done any sacking out. Great tip. He does flinch like Jay. Sacking out could be a solution to that. I think he likes me because he does try to get close. I am going to work on a routine with the desensitizing with walking stopping and backing from the ground. I am also going to use Rick's exercise of making him stand still for few minutes. All of the walking exercises while familiarizing him with areas where I will be riding. Thanx again, these suggestions will be very helpful. I need to do something so I can keep track of suggestions that I have gotten over the past week. I guess jotting down the page # of the thread they appear on would work.

Have a good day


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> He is still supervising today.
> View attachment 557729
> 
> 
> My wife thinks this cat is nuts, he follows me everywhere.
> 
> I have always been a glutton for punishment.
> Dealing with the wind I have stood in it, reared in it and spun in it.
> Now a days my horse stands for it all, it took a little time.
> As I have said before, the train was the crux of the biscuit for me.
> I had many unglued moments with the train for about two tears.
> 
> Good Evening All:


MR My black cat sissy follows me around everywhere too. 24/7 if I am in the house. I think it's has something to do with genetics that are common in some black cats. Every black cat I have had has been very personable and loyal. Many people dispute the idea the cats can ever be close to their owners. 

Re your training of your horse. Can you think of anything that you noticed was more effective during that time. I'm old and any short cuts around breaking something would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Before long, it looks like you will be riding in style and getting to the riding site in style. Horse trailer looks nice. Does Amber know about this? I know she will be excited about it, since she is your riding buddy I believe I can say that you have truly been bitten by the horse camp bug. I am so happy for yall. Many happy times ahead.


----------



## SueC

Hi guys, more races to watch... On Monday Dad drove two horses in the same meeting. Dezba was in Race 5, and his young, learning mare "Torrific Girl" in Race 1. Dezba came third against tough competition, and Torrific Girl managed to come second and get disqualified from racing for six weeks for breaking gait in a tight situation early in the race. Amazing she still came second after breaking gait and then racing out wide for much of the race. Anyway, has been sent into the corner to do six satisfactory trials before she can be nominated to race again...

Here's the link: If you want to watch, click the video replay icons next to Races 1 (young mare) and 5 (Dezba) to view.

Race Results -PINJARRAÂ Â 1 December 2014- Australian Harness Racing

Unfortunately I can't post the video links any other way because they have changed the way they present them. Should still work easily enough on the linked page.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, the family went with me to look at it. I'm just happy to have a trailer I can haul all 3 in at the same time. The living quarters will be more for DW and Jesa to enjoy.


----------



## ellen hays

:lol:Rick

I think you all will enjoy. I know when we got something with all the amenities of home, I really enjoyed because I could prepare meals and store food in a fridge. Having a sink for preparing foods to cook and washing dishes was nice. A complete bathroom facilities was nice as well. It really made camping so much more fun and pleasant. You will enjoy and this will probably increase your outings.:thumbsup: You are fortunate to have the abilities to fix something up. It really saves on money so you can spend money on going and having fun with what you fixed up. To get something done, I always spend a bunch and it cuts into the bottom line. I really admire your capabilities Please post pics while working on it:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

My problem will be getting it in my yard some where I can reach it with power to work on it.lol. No way will I get it into the backyard or even in the driveway to the front yard at that length. I'll have to park it across the street for now til I figure a place to store it with power to work on it. 

I would have to remove the wooden rails on either side of the driveway and risk dropping off into the ditch trying to back it into the front. The road around to the back yard has some tight curves that I barely am able to make with the short 4 horse trailer let alone trying it with a 35 footer. I would have to make quick work of multiple trees to straighten out the path if I could even make the turn to get it on that road. lol

I'll figure something out. All of my tools and equipment for working on it are in the shop in the back yard.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> Torrific Girl managed to come second and get disqualified from racing for six weeks for breaking gait in a tight situation early in the race.


Does a horse get disqualified from racing any/every time it breaks gait during a race? It was hard to see exactly what happened that caused her to break, but it seems like if she was able to recover and take second, she isn't rank or in need of more training. Is there no exceptions for circumstance? Other than the break, I thought the race was pretty impressive, considering she was 3 wide most of the trip!


Rick: I can't wait to see pictures of your trailer project!! Sounds like something perfect for you and bet it will be even nicer than a factory-made one when its done. DW and Amber must be thrilled.

MR: black cats are the best. My first guy was solid black and he too would follow me all over the place supervising.


Hope all is well with everyone else! :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Have bee lurking w.no time to post...:

Rick, hope that trailer works out alright.

Black cats: I had an awesome longhair some years( 20 ish) ago, hated everyone except me. Sure wish I'd paid attention to him in regards to a boyfriend...he sat & hissed @ him, every time of a visit. 'Nuff said.

Have read all, no time to even "like". Will continue to lurk & read.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Does a horse get disqualified from racing any/every time it breaks gait during a race? It was hard to see exactly what happened that caused her to break, but it seems like if she was able to recover and take second, she isn't rank or in need of more training. Is there no exceptions for circumstance? Other than the break, I thought the race was pretty impressive, considering she was 3 wide most of the trip!


It's at the stewards' discretion. What this means in practical terms: :evil: If you're a small trainer, you will get a lengthy ban, if you golf with the stewards, you will get a warning. The problem dad has had with Torrific Girl is that she gets frightened when horses get rough close to her, and this has caused her to break in the past...you see another horse in the race broke up before her as well? It can be a chain reaction, though that wasn't the problem this time. My dad said the horse to the inside of her went rough and started hanging out and he tried to take her wide of that horse to prevent a problem, and next thing she broke up. He's going to put a running headcheck on her because that may help keep her balanced in similar scenarios.

When this mare started, she had some rough experiences in trials, horses careering into her during running, which unbalanced her and broke her up. So now she's a bit apprehensive. It can take a while to get a horse past that and it doesn't help that dad trains mostly solo. She also broke up in her last race and then breezed through the six trials prescribed then with no problem. Back to race, happens again: Very frustrating, as she's clearly a good horse. Dezba doesn't have her toughness, she's a sit-and-sprinter. This one just goes and goes (but doesn't have quite as fast a sprint.)

The horse that broke up just after the start got "out of draw" as a penalty. This means she'll have to start off the worst back draws for as long as the stewards decree, so any breaking up on her behalf doesn't cause false starts. Again, the problem is, this was applied to a small trainer here and the "big boys" frequently get away with just warnings. The discretionary (rather than set) penalties mean a horse like that can be kept out of draw for the rest of its life, causing significant disadvantage to its career. We've seen that happen (always to the small trainers).

Our problem is that when Torrific Girl returns to racing, if she breaks up again they may decide to give her a lifetime ban, even if someone else causes it by driving into her legs: And she's only young, and a good horse. Some other drivers will, of course, be trying to exploit that weakness and precipitate a break...

/end rant


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Re your training of your horse. Can you think of anything that you noticed was more effective during that time. I'm old and any short cuts around breaking something would be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks


Ellen I am a bad trainer! :-(
I took to the trail to solve all issues.
Really no issues except for the train.
We just rode every weekend through all our normal trails.
My horse had to lead almost all the time.
Repeatability brought all the little things around quick.
First season I would have to tap out on a few rides and let the women go on.
I kind of went from a Harley to a Ducati in the realm of things.
I can only say this horse has never tried to remove me from the saddle.
Very respectful and kind to everyone, he has a lot of heart.
He is a good horse and I could ride him till he would drop if asked.

I think for getting him at 5 years old he was quite spirited.
He has not lost any spunk at 11, last 3 years his behavior has been golden.



Happy Hump Day Everyone!

The Dragon is Breathing and the Corn is Growing. 

Back to the 30's here tonight still no snow TBJ.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> It's at the stewards' discretion.


Ridiculous! Yet sounds like exactly what would go on with racing here--all about the good ol' boys network. How insanely frustrating!! :evil:


----------



## Stan

Rick if my memory serves me it measured 36'3" what are you towing it with a Kenworth. That's one big horse float 

As for getting it into the yard. Just move the house out of the way:lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

Spent 10 minutes with Bugs tonight, he is full of beans. I think they were baked beans and the effect was loud.

Galloping around just because I was on the ride on mower. We ended up butting heads. He on one side of the fence I on the other it was his check against my forehead gently pushing each other. We spent three or four minutes doing this with the occasional change by paying attention to my cap. He did not try and bite. We finished the head pushing with me applying enough pressure on him to make him yield his head away from me. I had to win the game or he would get pushy later.

Farrier in tomorrow for a trim and have a look at his hoof I think its a stone bruise that has now erupted out by a split on the hoof.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ridiculous! Yet sounds like exactly what would go on with racing here--all about the good ol' boys network. How insanely frustrating!! :evil:


And you should see the current Australian political situation! *rolls eyes* Taxpayers (i.e. pretty much low and middle income earners only) subsidising big mining companies over $700 million to run their diesel generators, while at the same time pensioners who worked for this country all their lives have to tighten their belts, our independent ABC and SBS are being slashed (lest they report on these things) and disabled people have services withdrawn... The boys' network is in full swing over here presently at many levels of public life. (Apologies to boys present, figure of speech, there are girls in the club too but I don't think there is as yet a sanitised synonym, haha). :twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

Peeking in.

Roaddy, nice digs! Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Can't believe it's Thursday already.:shock: thine sure is flying.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, the floor plan I going to use to build this one is off a 36'3"L and 8' wide trailer. Mine is only 35'L and 7' wide, but close enough that I can still use the plans.

We shook hands on the deal last night after he saw it run. He will start cleaning it out this weekend while I'm gathering all the parts to go with the Jeep.

Moving the house to a huge open field would be the only way that option would do me any good. lol

MN17, glad things are moving fast for you so the weekend gets here quicker. 

Tj, hope you are getting some rest in all that busy chaos.

Talk more later.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope you are all well and ready to face another day. It's amazing how much a good scrubbing can change things. I have both roll doors down in the barn down because of the darn game chickens. Everything is getting covered by chicken debris if you know what I mean. Because the big doors are closed I have to go around to the door to the tack room. When I go in, the first thing I see is my Circle Y saddle. Like a shiny new penney. Saddle soap is amazing. It is constantly calling to me to put it on the spotted horses back.lol Probably will be today. Today will be a good day to dress him up and take him for a walk. Do exercises and get use to the mounting block. He allowed the prev owner to mount him from one, so I think his reaction the other day was due to outside factors.

Rick Once you have upgraded your trailer, where are you going to keep it. I have heard of people keeping their trailers where they keep their horses. It might be good place for yours plus it would be handy there and you could use it as a resting place when you are out seeing the horses. When you get ready to go somewhere it will be right there so you can load em up and go:thumbsup:

Sue You dad is so neat. He leads a racey kind of life, literally. And seems to love it. I would think much work goes into getting a horse up to speed. I know they are born with the genetics to be fast, but one never considers the work that goes into getting them to their max at a trot and maintaining that gait. We have speed racking horses here. It is amazing to see one get into a speed rack and hold it. 

PH13 Maybe there is something to black cats being different. The one I had that I was so close to before Sissy was Zip. He would even fetch. I was breaking green beans one day and dropped an underdeveloped one on the floor. Zip played with it for a while and picked it up and brought it to me. I pitch it away and off he went to get it. He became consistent in fetching. Spent much time after work just chillin and pitching the bean. I smoked cigarettes then and the empty pack wadded up into a ball became the bean. The crackle noise of clear wrapping was a real draw for him. Hadn't thought about that in a while. Nice memory.

TJ Talking about your black cat, sometimes I think animals can have a 6th sense about things. I had a dog that did something similar to a guy who turned out to be a less than desirable character.

MR Maybe you ought to see if Batman will fetch. Then, maybe see if you can teach him to go into attack mode. Put a sign outside and giving warning of the presence of a dangerous Felix domestica and use him to run undesirables off. Once the deed is done, then sit down with him and play fetch as a reward. He looks like he's going to be a big cat from the size of his paws so he may be formidable for intruders:lol::lol::lol: Anyhow thanx for the feedback on your horse. May end up using a bit like yours or another that is similar. Both are here and have mouthpieces that will be good for small size mouth. River can choose the one he wants according to how it works for him. I hope River turns out as well as your horse has. Do I have this right, going from a Harley to Ducata is comparable to going from a Corvette to a Lamborghini:think:

Stanley You are just going to have to take the baked beans away from Buggs. Would love to see the head butting contest. I love how you incorporate teaching into your incounters with Buggs. Having the last head butt to maintain dominance. You are a wise one. Just like horses in a herd setting. You ole dominant horse you:thumbsup::rofl: Hope Buggs hoof is ok and not serious.

Hoping everyone has a great day. God bless and keep you all.


----------



## Roadyy

I have a road beside my front yard that takes me to the portion of the 5 acres where my horses used to be. I am going to see about clearing 50 foot of the trees along the far side of the entrance and maybe add another culvert to widen the drive. That way I can park the trailer right there with enough room to back my truck out of the road as I go under it. I'll have to get a tractor to push the bigger trees over to keep from requiring a permit to cut them over a certain diameter in the city. That is if we stay at this house another year. Otherwise I will park it at a storage building lot. There isn't enough room at the horse boarding facility to leave it there without being in the way.

I'll figure something out.


----------



## tjtalon

Caught up & read all. Sick, called in for today last night. Hope I can get tomorrow off but not likely, will have to suck it up.

Rick, good luck w/the trailer & all else!

My current boy cat Timothy fetches his toy mice. Is a natural, tossed one when he was a tiny baby, & he brought it back to be tossed again.

Going away now, but will keep lurking...


----------



## Roadyy

Hope you get to feelin better


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, I finally got the guy to send me some day time pics of the trailer. It doesn't look like much right now, but give me some time and it will look all nice and purdy.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

I truly admire you. If it weren't for people like this country would sink. I admire your vision and drive. If it wasn't for people like you, nothing worth while would ever get done. I truly admire you and your vision and love for family in your desire to go foreward. You are what the pioneers of this county were made of. Everyone could learn a valuable lesson of success from you when attempting things that are important. I always see family on the forefront if your vision. :thumbsup: You truly are a role model.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Do I have this right, going from a Harley to Ducata is comparable to going from a Corvette to a Lamborghini:think:


A car comparison would be more like a F150 to a Corvette.
He is not polished enough for the Lamb certificate.
He still has an attitude but never a bad one.

No rides ever feel like I have been overworked anymore.
When he knows I really need him, when I needed to pony my daughters horse.
(TWH on her first rides through the woods and wouldn't go)
(New riders and a precarious situation so to speak)
He has always pulled through and done as asked.
He seems to know when to quit a$$ing off.

Ellen seems like your horse is much more laid back.
Also a bit older than what I started with @ 5 years of age.

Well another night of Dragon's Breathe.
Not too cold here but a little fire never hurts.
30's to low 50's throughout the next few days.
I let the stove go out last night and came home to 64 in the house.
I start a fire it rises quick to about 78 and I let it burn out.
I am burning very little wood these days due to well insulated dwelling.







168K of damage also provided a lot of upgraded insulation! :shock:
It is truly amazing that proper insulation, windows and doors can retain more heat.
I used to think some of this was a myth, I was wrong.
Original 1968 stuff was a bit drafty, oil was also cheaper then! 

Raodyy: I am also looking for a new trailer very soon.
What is the weight of the steel trailer?
I am considering an all aluminum trailer.
Should be a great project but I have weight concerns with my purchase.

Good Evening All:
Batman and myself will be working on aquarium background this evening.
He will be supervising as usual.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ hope you are feeling better. I had a busy day today, running errands and stacking wood! We are cutting up some dead trees on the property. That means a lot of splitting and stacking. The fire is burning nicely and it is so cozy in here!

Had some fun prepping some crafts for my sunday school class. I teach the pre schoolers, so much fun at Christmas time! My lessons are all planned out through January now. 

Roaddy- Can't wait to see the updates you do! DH wants to do something like that to a 2 horse, just a small convert in a dressing room. Have you seen the FB page about trailer conversions? Talented people with great ideas!

Keep those horse pics coming, I am living vicariously for now!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening folks! I hope everyone is well. 

I went to the stable last night and rode Koolio. There was nobody else there, so I had the place to myself. I hadn't ridden in a few weeks and Koolio can be a little goofy when he's alone so I wasn't sure what to expect. We are both a little out of shape, so I took it slow, but he was a perfect gentleman! I can't wait to go out again soon.

Remember Cheeky Pony who broke her leg last winter? Well here is what the little jumping bean is up to lately...






DD has done a fantastic job training her and bringing her back to fitness. In the video, she's a little off due to an injury on one side of her neck, but still looking good for a 5 year old who was recovering from surgery just last spring. I am so proud of them both (DD and Cheeky). Now the pony is looking for a young girl or small women to take her through the show circuit. She has the potential to go far, but DD is too big for her. It was also always in the plan to sell her eventually.


----------



## Celeste

She is a lovely pony!! She should be worth her weight in gold for a kid wanting to show.


----------



## Stan

Its Friday afternoon folks and the sun is blazing down. No wind other then what Bugs generates and no clouds.

Wish you all were here, but hey, if you like snow, you like snow.


----------



## Roadyy

MR the trailer is 6400 lbs dry. By the time I am done with the renovations I am expecting it to be in the 7500-9000 lb dry weight range. Add 4400 lb in horses if all 4 stalls full, 800 lb in tack and feed/hay, 500 lb camping supplies then you are well on your way to a 15,000 lb tow. I'm pulling it with my 2002 Dodge 3500 Ram with the 24 valve 5.9 Cummins 2wd truck so the pig to pull it is good for it.

I'm still hoping to get it to the house and and cleaned up before the Milton trip on Thursday evening. If I do get it cleaned up and can make a few test runs with it I may change my mind and use it to haul to Milton instead Amber's coach's trailer who is going with us with one of her horses. 

I still need to drive around back and hook a chain to some of the oak trees I pushed down last winter. Pull them up to the open area and start cutting them up into firewood. I have enough trees piled up back there to feed the dragon for 3 winters up north so that should be enough that to cover me for 15 years down here.lol

Tracey, glad you and Koolio had such a pleasant time with the place all to yourself. Hope to see you enjoying more of that with your extra time with this new position. 

Good luck finding a great home for Cheeky. She will be an asset to any stable.

Stan, It is still in the 70's for highs here so no snow for me thank you. Maybe you should put one of those miniature wind tower thingamadohickies on the back of Bugs to make power from his windage. Hook a battery pack on his back to collect it and use for things around the house. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in....
Big project, Rick, much luck (lots of work!) Look forward to progress pics and...

those of MR's aquarium as well. I've downsized so much in aquariums over the years, but happy w/my 5g & the fish are happy. Oh, remembered the name of the Cat: Blochi. He (or she, not sure) is about 9 yrs old. I'd gotten two, which bonded together, but one died of unk cause. Present Blochi mourned for quite awhile (seriously, head down in a corner, thought it might die too), was always on his/her own w/the Cat pack in the 14g (a few Albinos & 2 green Cories). Went to fish stores around, never another Blochi available, was told they are hard to get. He/she (named "Buddy") is more content in the 5g now. Buddy swims over to give me a look, as does the Beta ("Pippin"). The few Neons couldn't care less, they have enough of a colony (5) to be good w/in themselves. The bearded nose Plecostimus is also about 9 yrs old. perfect for a small tank, as don't grow beyond 3" (I've read can do 5" in a much larger tank...14g did 3"). Gnarly looking & does his/her job w/algae (has no name, didn't go there, the other two were quite enough w/naming).

Home today, obviously. Fever broke last night, but called in again yesterday afternoon. I just couldn't take working thru being ill @ work again. Have called in maybe 4 times in the last 8 yrs. have worked sick many times, couldn't take it this time. Guess have turned into a weinie...maybe not, maybe just needed to take care of myself for once.

Have a little more to ramble about, but will post this before it gets eaten.


----------



## tjtalon

Woke up @ 5a & put myself together to do the laundry & get that over with (small issue, but have to be presentable to go down the hallway to the laundry room..do miss a washer/dryer in my apt...but, whatever, it's a small drawback, only involves procuring quarters & finding a good time to accomplish the task).

Around 73 am, adjusted the Christmas lights on the patio. Would like to win a "prize", which I saw in the newsletter. maybe I can get the 2nd or 3rd King Soopers (grocery store) card, $15 or $10. That would be nice.

When I went out to the patio, saw crows & grackles having a territory fight. Called grackles here, bet other regions have other names: of the crow family, I think. Biggish, black back/tail/head/throat mantle, white tummy, an indigo blue steak at top of wing, topped w/white. While messing w/Christmas decorations, saw sparrows in the bushes beneath my bedroom window. Would love to feed the, but figure I'd just feed squirrels instead, which could turn problematic.

Cat's "pet bunny" seems to show up between 7a-8a. I've found the cats waiting for the arrival. He/she hangs out on the patio, peeks in the door. Another little world going on there.

Wish I had some horse news to share. Much enjoyed Tracey's video of Cheeky Pony (how pretty!).

Stan, no snow here lately or as yet. I don't like it...happy Summer to you!

Actually have tried to "work" here & there...trying to find an EMT-B refresher class that isn't where I've had to it before. "Health One" seems to have a monopoly....

Still early in the morning, but am going to crash early this afternoon, get ready for work tomorrow. want to bake some chicken legs for work lunches.

Am not in good shape, hope to get better soon. Need some good HorseNews for myself.


----------



## Remali

Koolio.... I LOVE that gorgeous little Welsh, Cheeky! I cannot believe she had broken her leg! I'd love to have a little horse like that. One of the best ponies/horses I ever had was a Welsh.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everbody

Hope you are all doing good.

TJ Hope ya get to feeling better. Don't get discouraged, just hang in there. Things seem a bit dim right now, but it will be brighter

Remali Good to see ya back. Hope you are doing well:wave:

Wishing everyone a good night and happy horse dreams

Good night. Bedtime for ole geezers like me.

Talk at cha tomorrow.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! I have little new to report, but that all is well in the North Country! Snow/work/Christmas gifts accomplished (starting in Aug helps!), etc... Oldest DS will be off the pipelines for a 6 week hiatus home soon, and youngest DS will be here as well for our family Christmas traditions-those two will surely get some skiing in too!  Chores take twice the time in between the rest of life, and with such short days, there's only time to read back a few pgs- it appears everyone's busy with good life/horse adventures!

TJ, whatever you've come down with, I hope you get better and stronger very soon!! 

Koolio, Cheeky Pony is awesome, and no one would guess she broke her leg last year! I remember that, and wow, what an improvement 

Ellen, I hope you're continuing to enjoy your new sweet boy! I'm sure I've missed current news 

NM, I'm big on hand walking, (especially here in the absolute middle of nowhere) and it's a smart method prior to riding- often times I'll choose hand walking over riding anyway. I just love it 

Time for sleep, but first I'll share a few more funnies found in Country Magazine.....

*Case of Claus-trophobia*
There are four stages of man.
The first is when you believe in Santa Claus.
The second is when you don't believe in Santa Claus.
The third is when you are Santa Claus.
The fourth is when you look like Santa Claus.

_*No snow job*_
When a country school resumed classes after several snow days, the teacher asked her students if they had used the time off constructively.
"Yes, ma'am," an 8 year old boy replied earnestly.
" I prayed for more snow."

_*A hole-y dilemma*_
A minister loved to play golf, but his busy schedule rarely allowed it. Finally, in desperation, he did the unthinkable: He called in sick on Sunday morning and headed to the golf course instead of church.
Two little angels watched from a treetop as the minister took his first swing from the first tee. As the ball soared high into the air, on of the angel swooped in, caught it and dropped it straight down into the cup for a miraculous hole-in-one.
"What did you do that for?" the other angel asked. "Don't you think he should be punished for skipping church, and not rewarded?"
The other angel smiled sweetly. "Who is he going to tell about the hole-in-one?"

Goodnight all and God bless! Hug those horses, and always have a carrot in your pocket for a kiss


----------



## Remali

Hi there Ellen, thank you! I'm not doing too badly here, spent the day being a couch p'tater, have had a pesky headache all day. Getting ready for a friend who is driving over from MN for a visit tomorrow, I'm glad our temps here have warmed up some. Hope you have a good weekend!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Be careful who you name your pets after...
A couple of years ago, we adopted two orange kittens, both male. We named them Fred and George after the Weasley twins in Harry Potter. They grew up to be handsome young adult cats. Sadly, this morning poor Fred met an untimely demise and is no longer with us...

RIP little buddy. You always kept me company, supervising from the top of the bale stack during chores, waiting for me to carry you back up to the house. We both know you could walk on hr own, but just enjoyed that special "snuggle" time. I miss you already..:-(


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

I am soo sorry about Fred. I hate that empty place within when a pet is lost. I hope you get over the initial pain and can look back on bittersweet memories. I know when one becomes a snugglebuddy that empty space within can seem massive. Again, I'm so sorry:hug:


----------



## SueC

This is for MR (and his adorable kitty), who might have missed the "Cat Duet" last time around because he uses Internet wisely.

It's also for everyone, because on of the singers in this one is 80... and I thought that was really remarkable, and she sang so beautifully...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sluzi-QGtyA

Me...I'm still reading posts!


----------



## tjtalon

Very sorry about your kitty Fred....ouch....hugs to you..


----------



## Remali

I'm so sad to hear about Fred, what a handsome kitty he was.


----------



## SueC

Oh gosh, Koolio, had I read further earlier I wouldn't have posted that musical joke today, in view of your Fred.

Have got to say, those were great names to name ginger cats. And it's sad that Fred imitated the character he was name after. May one enquire what happened?

About six years ago, my parents lost their 20-year-old black Burmese Monique, a real sweetie, and Brett and I conspired and got them a pair of kittens who were from a good mouser line and very attractive. Their colours were unusual: One was basically what you'd have called a palomino in horse terms, the other a slightly tabby version of that pale creamy colour. For two years, these two neutered toms kept the barns relatively free of mice entertained my parents with their antics, then they disappeared within weeks of each other, presumed dead. Snake bite? Car?

They vowed never to have more cats. Then, a year ago, a lost kitten just walked into their barn - you have to understand, mum and dad have only a handful of neighbours living within 10km, and none of them had cats, so perhaps this one was dumped, or born feral... anyway, this kitten insinuated herself into their lives. At first, she was a shy little thing, and now she's grown up and she snuggles my mother. Unusual colour too: Kind of varied browny with random black bits. Not tabby either, more like a shaggy ethnic carpet...


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> This is for MR (and his adorable kitty), who might have missed the "Cat Duet" last time around because he uses Internet wisely.


 I could only skip through cat duet, it was a bit rough for me. :lol:


----------



## SueC

Don your power tool earmuffs, then play it to your cat! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Hello, Renee and Ellen, I see you're on at the moment! :wave: Hope you have a wonderful day! Bedtime for me...

Best wishes to all you other guys when you check in too!


----------



## Celeste

So sorry about Kitty Fred.


----------



## Eole

So sorry about Fred. Orange cats are special. We had one with many names but called him "Gros Minou Orange" with means "Big Orange Kitty".
Cheeky pony is lovely, your daughter did an awesome job.

TJ, take care of yourself, hope you feel better soon. I'd like to see that aquarium of yours, sounds very nice. I'm known for killing my fish, I'm sticking to furry critters.

Remali, beautiful avatar. Can you remind me about that gorgeous horse you're riding?

Roadyy, that's a BIG rig. I'm sure it will look great when you're done with it; please post while doing the project.

NS, it seems your Holidays will be filled with family love, isn't it what it's all about. I haven't started my shopping yet. :shock:

Ellen, River seems like a kind soul, great horse for you. It takes time to tame fears. You know, I dreaded riding Eole for the longest time, with the feeling I was gonna die; and feeling guilty about feeling that way too... Fear is tricky, it took many little safe steps to convince my brain that it's all good.

PH, where are you, buried in snow?

I had a lovely ride this morning. Didn't start well, as Alize refused to cross the ditch to access the trails. We've been walking over this culvert for 15 years. :evil: Had to dismount and walk her across. She was happy after that.
Snow was so beautiful.

Pic of our ride.
Next is a horse I'm interested in. She's in Vermont, I'm trying to find time to go and see her.


----------



## Celeste

I did something that pulled my back all out of whack. I haven't been able to ride or really do anything nonessential to existence all week. Didn't somebody say that getting old is not for wimps?


----------



## Koolio

Thank you for the condolences everyone. Fred was a pretty cool cat. Unfortunately, the life expectancy of outdoor cats isn't great and Fred loved to be outside so keeping him in the house wouldn't have been an option. I think we gave him a great life with food, shelter and a comfy bed in the garage, but also the freedom to roam. It is sad it was cut so short.

Eole - It looks like you had a lovely winter ride. I love the grey!! But then again, I am partial and have 3 greys in my herd. Is the horse a full Arabian? Bloodlines?

TJ - I hope you are feeling better.

I'm off to the stable to ride Koolio agains. Both of us are getting back into shape after a 3 week hiatus from riding. I could hardly walk up the stairs the day after I rode last. I must remedy that quick!


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> Ellen, River seems like a kind soul, great horse for you. It takes time to tame fears. You know, I dreaded riding Eole for the longest time, with the feeling I was gonna die; and feeling guilty about feeling that way too... Fear is tricky, it took many little safe steps to convince my brain that it's all good..


Your awareness is so sharp.!. How did you know?. Thank you for your deep insight. Understanding and awareness is a healing force God bless you. If you can, please,any guidance will be a treasure.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: so very sorry to hear about Fred. 

Celeste: hope you are feeling better asap, back problems are the worst. Do you see a chiropractor? Mine makes all the difference for my back issues.

TJ: hope you are feeling well again.

Rick: did you pick up the trailer yet? figure out where it's staying?



Eole said:


> PH, where are you, buried in snow?


No, it's actually been raining here for what feels like forever. I can't complain too much as I have actually been _at work _(thus not posting much)!:clap: 

It's also deer rifle season, so I wouldn't be riding any way. Maybe tomorrow, assuming the horses can move in all the slop. The current forecast for next week is horrendous: 2 inches of rain on Tuesday, changing to snow overnight.. maybe a foot of snow :shock:. I am praying that yet again the forecasters don't know anything, but seeing as I am supposed to be traveling to a seminar Tuesday evening, that forecast seems about right. 

I would love to hear the details of the Vermont horse.. lovely from the picture!


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been to a doctor or to a chiropractor. I did talk to a nurse that works at the college that is an orthopedic expert. She said that the doctors usually say to see how you are in two weeks and then they will do tests. I am going with that. I have a routine checkup in 1 week with my doctor. We'll see how I am then. I think that I am actually getting better. I just hope that my horse does not turn evil during the interval.........


----------



## Eole

Do you have access to osteopath in the States? Their techniques are less brutal than chiro (no cracking!!) and have a broader way to look at problems. 

Koolio, yes purebred arabian. Looking for an endurance prospect that can double as an all-around pony. 7yo, a little greener than I'm hoping to find, as she's never been on trails. Bred as a eventing/sport pony and just started under saddle last year (which I like). Crabbet/CMK bloodlines.

Here's a conformation pic of this girl:


----------



## Remali

Hi Eole! Oh my gosh, the grey horse, what a beauty! I hope you can get down to Vermont to take a look at her. I love those Crabbet/CMK lines, so very pretty and so athletic.

Thank you, my avatar horse was such a sweetheart of a horse. He has long since passed on, I learned so much from that horse. He was a Polish/Crabbet cross, sired by the Polish import, *Exelsjor, and out of a Raffdaan daughter, who had many crosses back to *Raseyn. Daanex (my gelding) was a do it all kind of horse, was shown English pleasure, western pleasure and first level dressage, and bomb-proof on the trails, he was really a sweet guy. Anyone could ride him, he was so calm and laid back, we had a blast on the trails. I'd love to hear about your horse(s), they sound wonderful! Looks like you and Alize had a beautiful ride, what are her bloodlines? Any more pictures of her?


----------



## Remali

Celeste said:


> I did something that pulled my back all out of whack. I haven't been able to ride or really do anything nonessential to existence all week. Didn't somebody say that getting old is not for wimps?


Ohhh boy, I sure can relate. How are you doing? I had a couple of herniated disks many years ago, I'm doing pretty good now (knock on wood), but then I rarely do much for activity these days (I plan to change that) as I wrenched my low back a good one a couple of months ago, and could hardly move for awhile. Have you had any x-rays, or a CT scan, done on your back, just to be sure it isn't a disk or anything (a CT or MRI would show disk issues)? Although pulled muscles can be horribly painful as well. I wonder, maybe a massage therapist may help? I went a few times to a massage therapist, it helped some, as I can't really take the chiropractor adjustments any more due to my disks. I hope you are doing better. Seems the older I get the less I bounce back... I hate getting older, ha.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, took a wee tank pic, just for your request:



Beta "Pippin" obliged to be in foreground.

I'm felling better-ish, guess caught flu, despite a flu shot a month ago. Went to work today, & found my assistant Chief there, had been @ work since 11p previous. My Saturday partner had called in w/...the flu! So, eight hours solo, but I got thru it. Got busy, made my cranky, but persisted in keeping the smile on...l..o..l.

Early tomorrow need to do a dry run into downtown Denver, to find a courthouse & possible parking; have to do a court thing next week as witness to a resident who decide to fire off a pellet gun on the canal path. Ensuing events, as DPD needed called, involves him claiming "police brutality". Not so. Hate downtown Denver, avoid it like the plague. Wish me much luck..

Tomorrow evening my friend Betty has invited me to a late Thanksgiving/early Christmas dinner, along w/another friend of hers & her husband.

Monday's weather looks rather promising, want to text Janice re the possibility of a lesson (one of a few of my freebies "due"). Fingers crossed.

I dang well better feel better when I wake up tomorrow!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I checked the tank pic after posting: Blochi Catfish is hanging on bottom left, the few neons are wherever; bristle/bearded nose Pleco is likely underneath the bridge...


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Do you have access to osteopath in the States? Their techniques are less brutal than chiro (no cracking!!) and have a broader way to look at problems.


When I finally find a Dr, I want an osteopath. My childhood dr was one, as was the one I had before work ins got changed. Still looking...


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I did something that pulled my back all out of whack. I haven't been able to ride or really do anything nonessential to existence all week. Didn't somebody say that getting old is not for wimps?


 
As we age there are some things better left to the young ones. I have learnt over the past few years experimentation can have its pitfalls so its the tried and tested for me.:shock::lol:

How did you hurt you back ?


----------



## Remali

Hope you feel better soon tjtalon, hopefully this flu season isn't going to be too awful. 

Hope your drive into downtown Denver goes well, I lived in Aurora for about a month back in 1994, I remember driving into downtown with one of my roommates, I was totally lost, ha. I later had a job interview near downtown so I did a dry run too, makes it a whole lot less nerve-wracking to know what to expect before the day you need to be there. Do they still have that really pretty place somewhere in downtown with all the Christmas lights? I think the place had a name, but I can't think of it right now. I've never been there, but had seen some photos of it, my sister was telling me about it (she lives in Aurora).


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope everyone is well. I have been spoiled lately by balmy mid 60s and low 70s. Front went thru and low and behold, it's brisk this a.m. Considering the time of year, oh well, to be expected. 

Celeste I am sorry you are having trouble with your back. Yep, you're right, old age is not for wimps. Oh boy, I can second that. I was preparing my feed this a.m. and bent over to scoup the feed and started to stand up. The lower muscles in my back gripped and went into spasms. Stopped everything and went inside to gulp down some tyonal. My problem is no exercise. One of the top priority items on my list for this spring is working out. I hope you get better. Hope its not anything serious.

Koolio Fred was fortunate to have found you. Even a short life loved is much richer than being out there somewhere without food and shelter. Still is hard to loose one. Hope you had a great ride yesterday.

Natalie Thank you for the support. I am starting to wonder if what I am going thru is just realization of the aging process. Another factor is being alone and totally dependent on myself. I am so afraid of getting disabled and not being able to care for things. When I was a kid, my mother was raising us three because my father had been killed in a car wreck. We ranged from 7 - 16 yrs. We would try to get her to ride with us many times. She would simply say that she was the sole caretaker and provider. Too risky that something could happen. I didn't understand then, but I do now. The horse is gorgeous. Hope that turns out well for you.

PH13 I understand about the rifle season. On the days hunting is permitted in this area, I try not to even travel the roads to go out. Those rounds are so powerful and travel so far. Many don't seem to realize that. If someone misses their target and something doesn't stop that round or it doesn't lose its momentum then it could hit somebody. Hope you have a safe trip to your seminar. Be careful.

TJ Beautiful tank pic. I know you enjoy watching your fish. Bet it's relaxing. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Hope your test run to the courthouse goes well. People need to realize that when they break the law and resist arrest the police have to subdue them. Without the police, law and order would break down in a days time. They can't do their jobs with their hands tied. The only thing is that I am so old and breakable, if I am ever told to freeze, I am getting on the ground before they get to me. I will comply 100% Hope the weather holds out and you can do your lesson. Also, hope you enjoy your get together. 

Hey Stanley Definitely good to stay with the tried and true. No unpleasant surprises that way.:thumbsup: Hope you're doing well.

Remali Looks like your becoming a regular. Really nice to see ya here.

Hey Nickers, Sue, NS, Blue, MR, Rick and AnitaAnne. Been thinking about TexasGal. Not hearing from her makes me sad. I hope I haven't missed anyone. If so please forgive.

Have a good day. God bless and keep you.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

HP I am sorry I overlooked you. Forgive. Um breakable and forgetful. Oh my goodness what next:shock: Hope you are well and have a good day.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> As we age there are some things better left to the young ones. I have learnt over the past few years experimentation can have its pitfalls so its the tried and tested for me.:shock::lol:
> 
> How did you hurt you back ?


I thought about telling you that I was injured while breaking a mustang caught freshly off the plain.

I also considered saying that I was mobbed by fans as I sang on stage.

But I guess I'll just tell the truth. I took a 22 pound turkey out of the dang oven and something went, crunch..............


----------



## Remali

Celeste said:


> I thought about telling you that I was injured while breaking a mustang caught freshly off the plain.
> 
> I also considered saying that I was mobbed by fans as I sang on stage.
> 
> But I guess I'll just tell the truth. I took a 22 pound turkey out of the dang oven and something went, crunch..............



LOL.

Sounds like me... when people ask me how I wrecked my knee (I have a torn meniscus and a displaced kneecap, I actually did it to both of my knees) I want to tell them I did it swooshing down a mountain in Aspen. But, the sad truth is I was scooting around on my living floor, on my butt (picking up the tiny bits of newspaper my dog had shredded up), I went to get up, pushed off at a weird angle with my leg.... and I heard a loud ripping and tearing noise and horrific pain, it was my knee. I couldn't walk for about a week, and it still likes to lock up and give me grief. :-o

I hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!
It is a beautiful winter day here with clear blue skies and the trees blanketed in twinkly frost. It's a balmy -10 C. Not bad for here...

Eole - if you don't want that grey horse, you can send her my way. . She looks so much like Koolio did at that age. I get she is a lovely mover.

Celeste - I hope your back gets better quickly. Are you using anything on it? I don't know if you can get Voltarin there, but it is a topical anti-inflammatory and works wonders. It is available here without a prescription.

TJ - still hoping to hear you are feeling much better soon. Love the fish tank.

Roadyy - How's the horse trailer coming along?

Remali, Stan, me etc. - yes, aging kinda sucks...

I had another great ride on Koolio yesterday. We were all alone in the barn when I got there and they were grooming the arena, which distressed him some. I cannot remember the last time he was away from any other horses. He paced in the stall a bit, but settled well in the arena. He came much softer and rounder yesterday than our last ride, so I'm happy about that. Both of us are out of shape, so I'm aiming for short but often rides until we are both more fit. Here is a pic of my little goober, ready to go back outside.










DD has found a little girl (11) to ride Cheeky Pony (Himmy). We weren't sure how she would be with a child, but it went extremely well. If Himmy doesn't sell before she leaves for Florida, this girl and her mom are going to lease her for the three months (if they don't decide to buy her outright). This is good news because both are very good riders and can continue with Himmy's training and potentially get her to a few more shows. All feedback suggests this pony has the potential to go far, really far. She's a joy to ride, very showy, talented and has a great foundation as a show pony or an eventer. We would really like to see h far she can go with the right person. DD knows these people and they would be awesome for her.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I thought about telling you that I was injured while breaking a mustang caught freshly off the plain.
> 
> I also considered saying that I was mobbed by fans as I sang on stage.
> 
> But I guess I'll just tell the truth. I took a 22 pound turkey out of the dang oven and something went, crunch..............


Celeste, I'm really sorry you were mobbed by an admiring unbroken mustang while you were singing while extracting a large turkey from the oven...:shock:

Sure hope you feel better soon!! Back pain is awful (mine is just nagging & chronic; w/Ellen, I need more exercise/stretching...& I do need less Ibuprofen, that stuff long term can't be good for one's liver...)

Do feel better soon


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> Good morning!
> It is a beautiful winter day here with clear blue skies and the trees blanketed in twinkly frost. It's a balmy -10 C. Not bad for here...
> 
> 
> 
> TJ - still hoping to hear you are feeling much better soon. Love the fish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Remali, Stan, me etc. - yes, aging kinda sucks...
> 
> I had another great ride on Koolio yesterday. We were all alone in the barn when I got there and they were grooming the arena, which distressed him some. I cannot remember the last time he was away from any other horses. He paced in the stall a bit, but settled well in the arena. He came much softer and rounder yesterday than our last ride, so I'm happy about that. Both of us are out of shape, so I'm aiming for short but often rides until we are both more fit. Here is a pic of my little goober, ready to go back outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has found a little girl (11) to ride Cheeky Pony (Himmy). We weren't sure how she would be with a child, but it went extremely well. If Himmy doesn't sell before she leaves for Florida, this girl and her mom are going to lease her for the three months (if they don't decide to buy her outright). This is good news because both are very good riders and can continue with Himmy's training and potentially get her to a few more shows. All feedback suggests this pony has the potential to go far, really far. She's a joy to ride, very showy, talented and has a great foundation as a show pony or an eventer. We would really like to see h far she can go with the right person. DD knows these people and they would be awesome for her.


Tracey, I AM feeling better, but not as better as I want to feel:-(, but will get there soon.

Yes, aging sucks. I recall sometimes what several elderly women & my mother have said (talking 80-90 plus yrs old here): "But I feel THIRTY inside!" That's the weird part, our 30 yr old watching in amazement as the body does very odd things...creeps up on us, like, how on earth did THAT happen?:shock:

Koolio is so very handsome Really nice pic of him. I'm glad to hear that the young girl might work out for Miss Cheeky.

Kinda nice day here too,was supposed to be sunny but is cloudy, but still 50 degrees.


----------



## tjtalon

Remali said:


> Hope you feel better soon tjtalon, hopefully this flu season isn't going to be too awful.
> 
> Hope your drive into downtown Denver goes well, I lived in Aurora for about a month back in 1994, I remember driving into downtown with one of my roommates, I was totally lost, ha. I later had a job interview near downtown so I did a dry run too, makes it a whole lot less nerve-wracking to know what to expect before the day you need to be there. Do they still have that really pretty place somewhere in downtown with all the Christmas lights? I think the place had a name, but I can't think of it right now. I've never been there, but had seen some photos of it, my sister was telling me about it (she lives in Aurora).


Remali (& all): "There And back Again". Dreaded the "adventure", but found the place & parking possibility (just have to get there early enough on the 16th to GET a parking place). I passed right by the City & County Building, where they have the Christmas light show (saw it one year, years ago, really very pretty). What I hate about core DownTown is the confusing convolution of short (continuation of bigger)streets w/their odd angles & cramped turn lanes...just plain nerve-wracking, you really have to know what lane to be in, or you'll p..s people off trying to get into a lane or simply not be able to, due to traffic (no one will let you "in", for sure).

I went later than I'd planned (alarm went off 5am, kept hitting snooze until 7am), but going down there in traffic ("light", as Sunday, but still Denver traffic is still Denver traffic) was prob'ly a good idea. On the 16th, will be heading down there in rush hour..yay:-(. Even got out of the car & studied the parking lot payment instructions, which shows how ill versed I am with this. "The little trip sure took me out of my comfort zone.

Remali, I live in far up east Denver, maybe 3 miles (or less) from the start of the Aurora "boundary" on Havana & Mississippi or Alameda (your sister will know the area(s). Btw, lots of changes since 1994 &...more traffic!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

PS glad everyone liked my teeny tank, thank you!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey:hide:

Guess it's fess up time. The past two days have been a time of total doubt. The day River got so upset during that windy day was totally understandable. I was discouraged, but not out of the game. Day before yesterday, K my neighbor to be came over on her Clydsdale x to see if I wanted to ride. River came up and let me catch him with no problem. I let him and Louigi sniff and check each other out. They seemed ok with each other. I walked him around to the tack room door and tied him. I had brushed him that a.m. so I went to get the saddle pad. He acted as if the saddle pad was the worst monster ever. Got it on him:shock: then went and got the saddle. Oh my goodness! Never have seen him so scared. K said maybe she could pony him. She took him out to the big area and led him around. He dodged and darted and whirled around. She came back and said I didn't need to ride this horse. That was the beginning of my nose dive. What an awful thing. The next day, I got him out and took to where he had been tied before. I brushed him and picked his feet. I went in and got the saddle pad. I walked up to him with the pad right up against me. I was brushing the hay that had gotten on it off. I stood there next to him so he could see it wasn't hurting me. He cut his eye over at it and eventually sniffed it. I talk to him constantly. Then as relaxed and calm as I could I placed it on his back. Then let him relax and see that it was ok. I then took it off and walked around to the other side and held it against and was brushing it off. Same as before. That side was alittle more difficult, but was doable. Seeing him get so upset really unsettled me. With that said

Late this p.m. after being in that awful pit of gloom and doom I went out to feed. Fed River first, then went to feed my hens. Came back from the barn with his nights worth of hay and gave it to him. Went back to the house. Went back out later, and he had finished eating and was standing at the fence. He has been so apprehensive I just figured he would back off and walk away if I tried to pet him. He didn't. I walked up and was able to pet him. I had really been discouraged and was ready to give him up, but something was different. There seemed to be a connection that I had not seen before. Could it be that the big horse scared him the other day? He is near the bottom of the hierarchy where he came from. He has never been ponied either, and probably didn't know what was going on. I don't want to give up on him too soon. I know how that feels. K said I didn't need a horse like that. But, what she is not thinking is that her horses were at that point at one time or another. With my fears, am I jumping the gun and not giving him a fair chance? I don't know how I will pull this off, but I believe I need a small outside arena 30 x 60. We need more time to connect and I think my confidence will be greater in an enclosed area. I know yall knew something was going on with me and this was it. Sorry about the novel, but I needed to vent. What are your opinions and how do you think I need to approach this.


----------



## Celeste

He was probably all worked up because the other horse was there. My horse tends to go psycho around new horses.


----------



## Blue

O Ellen. I wish I was there with you. I know I haven't posted much lately. My head really hasn't been in a good place and have been a pretty bad person. I've been keeping an eye on you all here and glad you all had a nice Thanksgiving.

Ellen, River is a fine horse. Maybe he is up against a few things he's not seen before, but you can overcome that. I truly wish I could show you how to get comfortable with him on your own before tackling outsiders. I know this friend is trying to help. You just keep working with River on his own, bonding and getting his trust. We will work on getting your confidence level up so that YOU are the herd leader. If you choose to ride with a stranger then he WILL accept that. Ellen, my dear, horsemanship is 95% in YOUR psyche and only 5% outside influence. YOU ARE KEY. I wish I was there. I so need a project right now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ellen: Good for you for tacking River up and showing him there is nothing to worry about. I think you just need to take things a day at a time and not put too much pressure on yourself. Is River used to meeting strange horses? That can certainly make a horse act up.

TJ: Glad your trip went well. I do my best to avoid cities whenever possible. And your tank is beautiful. I appreciate fish but seem to kill them regardless (along with most house plants).

Koolio: A rider for the pony sounds perfect. Fingers crossed they buy her!

Celeste: Other than the original injury, every time I throw my back out now, it's doing silly things (like picking up a gum wrapper off the lobby floor at work). Back pain is beyond description.. I hope you find some relief asap.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was a crazy busy day here, but in a great way.

First thing, we hauled Gamer to the trainer. She has only ever been trailered once before (when I got her from her original owner), though we have worked on going into the trailer since. She self-loaded with only a brief hesitation! She rode quietly and unloaded just as quietly at the new barn. She was a bit snorty and looky, but kept her head and was willing to work for Bill (the trainer). It gave me hope that I can get past my mental block with her yet.




















After returning home, DH and I went out to find our Christmas tree. We didn't even have to slog around in the mud for very long before finding the tree that called to both of us (luckily we have agreed on a tree every year). This one broke the trend of a bigger tree every year.. thank goodness because I did NOT like having to dangle off the top of the 8' ladder last year to decorate the top. :shock:











After the successful tree hunt, we stopped in at a friend's place and I finally got to meet Humphrey!!


----------



## Celeste

Humphrey is too cute!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> My problem will be getting it in my yard some where I can reach it with power to work on it.lol. No way will I get it into the backyard or even in the driveway to the front yard at that length. I'll have to park it across the street for now til I figure a place to store it with power to work on it.
> 
> I would have to remove the wooden rails on either side of the driveway and risk dropping off into the ditch trying to back it into the front. The road around to the back yard has some tight curves that I barely am able to make with the short 4 horse trailer let alone trying it with a 35 footer. I would have to make quick work of multiple trees to straighten out the path if I could even make the turn to get it on that road. lol
> 
> I'll figure something out. All of my tools and equipment for working on it are in the shop in the back yard.


Maybe you can store it where the horses are, would make it much easier!


----------



## ellen hays

I agree with Celeste. Humphrey is too cute. 

Thanks for the support. My HF family always comes thru. You guys are great. Yeah, I wish yall could be here. 

Blue hope things get better. Keep on keeping on. You and the others here are very special to me. You are wonderful and always deserve to be happy.:hug:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I could not help but like Humphrey. 

Good Evening All:
Not much going on here, plenty of rain yesterday.
We attended a Christmas party in the evening.
I have been working on aquarium.
Replaced a sensor on the diesel truck.
The Dragon is breathing and the Corn is Growing.

Not terribly cold but I have no desire for the outdoors right now.

My horses are happy although a bit muddy in the field.

Just checking in and saying hello. 

I have been very involved in the aquarium.
Built two LED light hoods and creating an aquascape from concrete and mortar.
I have picked out all of my plants for the tank, and have selected the fish.
Now I must finish construction and cure the concrete.
I will post some pics soon, I've been taking progress pics all along.


----------



## Blue

Thanks Ellen. Keep bonding with River. The day will come when you can get on him and he'll look to you for guidance.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone!

Have been checking in, but really no time to write, and not really anything to write about.....kinda quiet.....a needed change. 

Ellen, I got the impression you had been grooming River and saddling him these last couple weeks? If not, I would do that on a daily basis, if not twice a day. Remember about the sacking out too! :wink:

That being said....sometimes Jay is 'flinchy' when I bring out the saddle pad. This I can't explain, but it also tells me that it is time for me to 'sack him out'!! I don't know if it is the non-use that gets him that way, but I stop it in the tracks immediately. 

I take him out to the middle of the field (we don't have a ring/arena) and move his feet, sack him out, the works. Maybe just 5-10 minutes. It makes all the difference in the world.

I agree with whoever said the other horse could be the problem. Was that other horse in eye sight when you were tacking up? Either way, a new horse definitely would have had him jiggy.....as well as the ponying.

There again....maybe hand walking him along side the other horse may have eased his angst. 

I also agree that they feed off of us....big time! How was your frame of mind?

You can do this, but start on the ground. Can the previous owners come again and soon? My parents always taught me....if you fall off, get right back on. Metaphorically speaking in your life....but the longer you wait, the more afraid you will get....I don't want that for you.

Wish we could all be there for you! What about your horse friend with the clyde....could she come while you mount up? No horse tho......

Just suggestions. Wish you BEST of luck. RIDE STRONG!!!!!:wink: You can do it!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Hope yall are doing good. As always, you are there in the good and bad for me. Thank you. Something about my forum family that just makes things better. I say this a lot, but each time said is more sincere than the last. 

Blue If Arizona and Alabama was closer, I would make a way for me and River to be your project. What you said about the psyche, I would like to talk more on that. I really need someone who can train me and River together. I can't find anyone around here that has that approach. I think having a contained area to work him in would help me feel more confident and more comfortable about getting on River. Plus I planned to put it where the garden is and I know that ground is soft and clear of rocks. What do you think?

PH13 Gamer is a big beautiful baby. Wow, that inside arena looks wonderful. The ground looks nice and soft for unexpected dismounts. That's what I need. The tree is beautiful, can't wait to see it all decked out. And then there Humphrey. Everyone needs one of those. My goodness what a cutie. 

Celeste Hope your back is better today. I had to take my Tyanol this a.m. again.

I think the other horse had a lot to do with River's state of mind, because he was tied and couldn't see the other horse. The only time Red every kicked when the farrier was working on him was because there was another horse behind him and he couldn't see him. He was also low in the herd hierarchy. 

Hey Anita Anne Good to see ya. Hope everything is going well.

Nickers I have been working with River. He seems to do much better when it is just me and him. I have thought about you and Jay because of some things you have posted. River has the small iris's and the white shows around his eyes. Its not that he is wild eyed, he just has small iris's. I know you had mentioned that jay had a lot of white around his eyes. Everyone seems to think that a horse like that is bad. It is a physical attribute. River is getting better with being flinchy. The lady with the Clysdale x was there that day. Her opinion was to ditch River right off. She even said I should never have gotten a horse with the whites showing in his eyes. You know better than that. Jay is a very reliable trail mate and his eyes are like that. I wish yall could be here too, but having your support means a whole bunch. Thank you for your suggestions. I am going to continue working with him and incorporating the suggestions I have accumulated.

I didn't mean to write another novel, but did anyway. Bare with me. 

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep you.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, I have never heard of that about whites of eyes....i.e. never buy a horse with small irises. Nobody has ever said that to me....makes me wonder about your firend. I have found that horse 'friends' aren't always the most reliable with their information.

Makes me wonder tho.....horses with small irises.....are they more intuitive? jay sure is...maybe River is too?????

I certainly can see the emotion written across Jay's face with those eyes.

And yes....he certainly is a great mount. We rode yesterday, after a week or so hiatus....he didn't miss a beat and we walked passed a upturned swimming pool, and a make-shift teepee flapping in the breeze. Not a second look.....could it be from the sacking out lst week? Yep, I think so. :wink:

have a great day.


----------



## tjtalon

A comment for Ellen: I get the feeling that the clyde lady's view of "ditching" River has shorn up your resolve & gut feeling that River IS the horse for you, & that you & he have work to do together. You've barely just got him, these things gotta take time, right?


----------



## tjtalon

Was meandering thru just now other topics in horse talk; found short thread "great articles about horse type and personality" by EponaLynn. On pg 2 on 12-04-14 @ 12:47 by EponaLynn is an article link: "Look Him in the Eye" from Western Horseman magazine. Worth sharing I think, want to go back & read it thoroughly, but wanted to hop on quick & share it...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Is there a link to this article TJ? I would like to read it.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Is there a link to this article TJ? I would like to read it.


Yes, Nicker, the link is on the post I listed earlier. Look at her post & she has the link there.


----------



## tjtalon

Just left a phone msg w/Janice seeing if I could come out & visit the horses. Couldn't go to dinner last night, felt tired/crummy & unsociable. My head still feels heavy & weird this morning, but I'm going stir crazy, can't stand another day of just sitting around or piddling w/things in my apartment. Besides...I think I'm having horse withdrawal....


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Was meandering thru just now other topics in horse talk; found short thread "great articles about horse type and personality" by EponaLynn. On pg 2 on 12-04-14 @ 12:47 by EponaLynn is an article link: "Look Him in the Eye" from Western Horseman magazine. Worth sharing I think, want to go back & read it thoroughly, but wanted to hop on quick & share it...


Here it is, Nicker: her post w/link is on pg 2 of the Horse Talk topic I listed...


----------



## NickerMaker71

I actually googled it and found it.  Printed it off! Looks interesting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi all:wave: 

I am finally feeling somewhat human again, after nearly a week of sickness. Been so long since i was sick, it took me a while to realize what was wrong!! 

Was up north before that, helping my son remodel/move into his first house. He's doing the bathroom in travertine tile, which I must say weighs a ton. It is stone after all I guess, but jeez that stuff is heavy! Loaded 180 6x12 tiles, 33 12x12 tiles, 24 6x6 tiles, 6 sheets of mosaic tiles, and a tile cutter. All had to be moved off the shelves and on to a cart, then off the cart and into the truck, then off the truck and into the house. All while it is snowing and 20 degrees. Oh my aching back. He still needs about 30 more 6x12 tiles (we miscounted) but he is on his own for that. 

I am sure it will look fabulous when it is all done! 

Used my new Pet Loader steps so I wouldn't have to help my old Boxer in and out of the truck. They work great! Should have bought them 10 yrs ago and saved myself a lot of lifting!! 

I've been catching up on my reading, sounds like everyone is getting in some good horse time, even if not riding.

Loving the videos, first Sue's dad racing!! How exciting, he really is very talented and has some nice horses. Shame about the penalty, seems like politics as usual, not sure how to get past that. Maybe he could train sometimes with another horse? Can you drive one Sue? 

Phantom13, love the camel drinking root beer! So cute, and what a super name, Humphrey! hahahaha 
Good idea to take Gamer to a trainer, she is such a nice horse. 

I forgot who had the viddeo of the grey Welsh X pony, but she wonderful! What a fabulous mover. I am very curious about the broken leg, if you wouldn't mind telling/retelling that story.

Ellen, I am here rooting for you too, River is such a cute horse. I must have missed out on some of the story though, and have a few questions if you don't mind. Did you ride him before you bought him? Do you have him on a trial basis? I think the round pen is a great idea! Also good to take him for walks. I've done that before with new horses, and it really helps relax them. 

Roadyy, you have a nice project with that trailer, if you can find somewhere to put it. Are you going to post some pictures of your high=powered sink once you get it installed? lol

Chivas has developed dread locks since I have been sick. Sassy also has a tangled spot. I'm heading out there in a bit to detangle those knots and ride, if I have the energy. Still feeling a bit puny today. 

Including some wintery pictures of my trip up north.


----------



## corgi

Hello everyone,

Sorry for being MIA, work is just crazy. Those of you that have worked in education know how busy December is. I guess there are a lot of jobs that get busy this time of year, but throw in little humans and it just seems to get totally out of control! :lol:

Can't go back and respond to everyone, but know that I have been reading, just couldn't respond.

I have another 13 hour day today. Ugggggg

Between work and the rain, I hadn't seen the horses in a week, but the sun was shining yesterday and hubby and I got some horsey time. No riding...we are knee deep in mud, with more raining coming tomorrow. I hate rain and mud. Would rather it snow and have everything frozen.

Isabella decided to grace me with her presence with only a little bit of attitude. She lost all attempts at aloofness when I pulled out a banana though. My girl loves bananas.

Blue was as sweet as always. He went around to check out the new guy that just arrived and got all frisky and took off at a hand gallop across the farm. Talk about smooth!!! Jeff was happy to see him run like that because it proves he has another speed other than whoa. LOL

Of course, when we get out there, we are greeted by Blue with 2 huge tears in is blanket. Scuffy wore that blanket for 2 years without a single mark on it. Poor Blue is still finding his way in the new herd and "Sammy" is giving him a mard time now. The BO says that the issue is at feeding time. Blue used to wait until Sammy was eating before he would walk to his own feed bucket, but now he is getting braver and standing up to Sammy a bit, hence the tears in his blanket.

Hubby went to the local tack store at lunch today and bought a 1200 denier blanket. The other one was only 600. Hopefully, that will be a little tougher to rip, but he was so funny. He said "If Sammy rips this one, something needs to be done. Sammy's owner is going to have to pay for these blankets." I just laughed and said "Welcome to owning a horse baby". You can't punish an owner for their horse, just being a horse. It is possible that Blue could end up ripping a blanket off another horse someday. It is what it is. We will just keep repairing. Duck tape works great until we can get it sewed!


----------



## ellen hays

Here is the eye of a killer horse. What a monster:shock::hide:



Alittle mud ummm Believe he needs a brushin


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think he need kissing on the head.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I think you're right. Little guy's a nice horse. Just needs time and attention. Now me, that's a different story. Don't know if there is any fixin that:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

You will do fine. Just take it step at a time. Do something horsey every day.


----------



## tjtalon

Little over an hour since I left msg w/Janice. No call back. Can't go out there w/out her knowledge &/or permission, so....well, darn it. She's a very busy person & who knows what's on the schedule out there today. Maybe next Monday....):


----------



## ellen hays

Had to show ya one more gang He's is still putting weight and needs to continue:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

I'm sorry but I on a role woohoo

Wow look at the difference. River looks so much better. I don't care how things turn out, I am so glad he is here where I can take care of him. Stinky eye or not


----------



## corgi

He is a very sweet looking boy Ellen. Just continue to spend time with him. 

Tj- I am sorry you won't have horsey time today. Is there a rescue organization nearby? You wouldn't be able to ride, but I bet they would welcome volunteers to come and spend some time with the horses so at least you could get some magical horse breath on the days you aren't riding at Janice's.

Here is a short video of Blue from yesterday. After he starts running, you catch a glimpse of Isabella just standing there like the diva she is. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Had to show ya one more gang He's is still putting weight and needs to continue:thumbsup:


That sure is a SWEET "stinky eye"!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- I am sorry you won't have horsey time today. Is there a rescue organization nearby? You wouldn't be able to ride, but I bet they would welcome volunteers to come and spend some time with the horses so at least you could get some magical horse breath on the days you aren't riding at Janice's.


There's a place called Friends of Horses that's relatively nearby. Have looked at their website a few times. Janice has referred to it a couple of times in passing, she went out not long ago to look at a rehoming prospect. Seems that they're a rescue, but also offer lessons. Read that their volunteer program requires a day-long orientation class...on Saturdays. I work Saturdays, so have been reluctant to check them out further...or maybe I'm just apprehensive about the "maybe" of moving out of my "Janice Comfort Zone". Kinda wanted to go out to Janice's today not just to see the horses, but to see her, & see if "something" would tell me via intuition or whatever, if I am to stay there, move onward to somewhere else...or do both.

I over-think myself into corners... Anyway, it's too late in my day today to actually DO anything horse-wise (have a chicken baking right now, then get things ready for work tomorrow...get up very early). One thing 'tho, that's impossible even for my thick head (literally, still don't feel all that well) to not see, is that with this morning's restlessness & urge to go out to Janice's it's clear that I can't stay away from horses for any length of time anymore (been there, did that).

I should be on the school website & figure out how to register for my EMT-B refresher, but will do that this work-week. I'm going to pull out the horse journal I started when I began at Janice's; want to read about "lessons learned" & also organize the poor thing (it got dropped w/papers spilling twice during my move).

That's "horsey", of sorts. Also popping on here a lot today, obviously, getting vicarious horse breath from all & rooting for Ellen. Oh, I watched your vid just now, that Blue can move, huh?!

Thanks again for the advice, Ladona. I may go back of F of H site & study it some more, maybe call to see if there's a way around the Saturday thing...


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Blue is really having a good time. Looks like the proud parents are still in love with their new baby. Congrats and continue your happiness.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Maybe Friends of horses would be a way of working with horses that won't be so physically demanding. I wonder what kind of arrangement they could offer on the lessons. I wish I was closer, we could go take lessons together. I hope this turns out to be promising. I hate to see you want to be around horses and not get to. There is something about horses that gets under your skin. I keep praying for the day that you can have your own. Hope that can happen soon. I know that would be the most wonderful thing that could happen for you. You would probably never be able to quit smiling again.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ Maybe Friends of horses would be a way of working with horses that won't be so physically demanding. I wonder what kind of arrangement they could offer on the lessons. I wish I was closer, we could go take lessons together. I hope this turns out to be promising. I hate to see you want to be around horses and not get to. There is something about horses that gets under your skin. I keep praying for the day that you can have your own. Hope that can happen soon. I know that would be the most wonderful thing that could happen for you. You would probably never be able to quit smiling again.


Thank you, Ellen. Friends of Horses checking-out is definitely on my to-do list now, for the possibility of volunteering for maybe grooming, when I can't go to Janice's. Still need to get around the Saturday orientation thing.


----------



## tjtalon

Good news: while organizing my Horse journal pages (found I really needed a bigger folder & had one handy), Janice called. She apologised for missing my call this morning, she'd had her phone turned off, was at 2 Dr appts that she'd scheduled for early as I wasn't to be there on this Monday early morning as in the past.

We talked for quite awhile. All the horses are good, 'tho getting "fat & sassy" ("Bailey wobbles like a duck""). I spoke of my sudden realization of horse withdrawal, & she said one either "gets" the need for horse breath/the aromas/just being around them, or one doesn't...& I was born "with the bug" albeit not having the life opportunities to be around horses.

So..barring weather (supposed to be a bit colder but sunny next Monday, please keep fingers crossed & candles lit & stuff this in your Prayer Bags), I've got a lesson scheduled next Monday the 15th. She wants to teach me further ground work w/Bailey, said she's been working w/her on a long lunge line, helping to further her thinking & teaching her to rate (in the past, Janice has taught me the difference between really working w/a horse on a line, teaching them, not just running them around in a circle). Then, I'll get on her & have a riding lesson.

That's the plan.Told Janice I feel the need for a further up/further on lesson, not just to get on to get on (otherwise, could just get up on Spirit & enjoy her easy walk). Since I'm not experienced enough yet to get Spirit to her capabilities, Bailey needs to be my lesson horse to get further along right now. So, this isn't over yet.

I'd been thinking all morning about having patience & seeing what gets revealed. This phone call w/Janice happened, so that's the next step. By next Monday, I really should be finally over this illness business.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh TJ That is good news. Happy for you. Here's wishing and hoping for you that HorseMonday is a go. Ground work will be a great lesson. That's something I wish I had some guidance in. Ground work is so important and it is so important to do it right. I almost envy you, my friend You are getting such a great foundation.:thumbsup: I am happy for you. Ahhhh soon that wonderful aroma of horse. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Eole

TJ, love the fish-tank. Too bad for no Horse Monday today but at least you have one to look forward to.
Do enquire about Friends of Horses. Checking them out doesn't give you an obligation to continue. Just opening a new door: you chose to go through or not; it is up to you.

Corgi: the horses have a nice paddock-pasture. Blue is lovely and Isabella is totally... Isabella. (purple blanket and all) 

Ellen, River has bloomed into a beautiful horse, good job. 
PH: Humphrey is adorable!
AA: love the dog steps, brilliant idea.
Blue, whatever is bothering you, please take care of yourself.
NM too, hope you make it to XMas in one piece! How's Piper?
Koolio, you are really surrounded by greys! Koolio is so cute, glad you two can get back in shape together. I find being elsewhere than home tends to improve the bond. 

Remali:


> Looks like you and Alize had a beautiful ride, what are her bloodlines? Any more pictures of her? :grin:


 Be careful what you wish for, I have HUNDREDS of pics of my horses. :lol: Three arabians at home.
Alize (NG Get Afire Dream) is an Huckleberry Bey-Aladdin-Eukalyptus grand-daughter. She's the sweetest girl.
Your boy was truly beautiful.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I have only liked posts today. Has been hectic and only time to pop in to keep up. 

TJ and Ellen, I wanted to respond to both doubtful posts, but lacked time. Now see TJ is on the up and Ellen had positive moment with River. Glad those are going in positive directions even with bad mojo from surrounding people. 


I should be able to go after the horse trailer tomorrow as he said it is almost cleaned out. Now needs to move all the stuff blocking it so I can back up to it. He is hopin to find a trailer to come after Jeep as the one I had lined out fell through.

All I have time for now and hopefully get more caught up in the morning.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Rick You are always missed, but never absent in spirit. Glad to see your post. Hope you had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick You are always missed, but always present in spirit. Hope you had a wonderful weekend. Looking forward to hearing about your weekend adventures:thumbsup:

*Sorry about the duplicate message. I am having operator error. Sorry*


----------



## tjtalon

One more quick post before I go to carve up & freeze the baked chicken...

Eole, glad you liked the little tank, it is a pretty thing.

Ellen, it seems odd that I'm getting the lessons (albeit sporadically) while you have the horse! Well, we'll keep sharing & both of us will learn. I do learn things all of the time here.

(Which reminds me: Nicker, when/if you have the time, would you explain the sacking out that you do? The only other time that I've heard that term was in a book where someone described an awful thing he saw his father do, involving tying burlap bags around mustangs' heads, hobbling them, & leaving them tied to a post all day. I'm absolutely certain that this isn't what you are referring to!!!!!)

Yup, Rick, up & up. I spent some time recalling a recent conversation that we had, & read my Horse Journal page by page...dang, if I'd done all of those lessons twice or three times a week, I'd be galloping by now! LOL! It's all good. I'm proud of myself.

Mantra: I'm not learning to be a rider, I AM a rider, & will become a better rider, fine-tuning the skills that I HAVE.

Did email Friends of Horses, to inquire about alternatives to their Saturday orientations. So, that's in the Possibility Bucket.

Need to go, deal w/the chicken, prepare dinner, get ready for work tomorrow. Hope to get a good night's sleep & sure hope to get to feeling better this week. (Blue, you feel better soon too).

Love to all, later...


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone has a good evening. 

I am glad I posted Rivers current picture. Didn't realize how low his halter was on his nose. Poor little guy, I will adjust it so it will sit higher on his nose. One day, I will get it right. 

Thank yall for being there. I am so greatful for the fellowship of my family. Sleep well and happy dreams. God bless you and your critters, they are a wonderful gift that puts us in touch with our feelings of kindness and compassion

Oh by the way, field peas and onion buttermilk cornbread. What a feast. Will sleep good with a full stomach. Yum.

See ya at the forum:wink:


----------



## SueC

Hello all, remember Jan and her mustang? She is now teaching him to "sit" - very cute film clips here:

http://augustusthemustang.wordpress.com/

:wave:


----------



## Stan

I recon men are very like horses. A kind word from a female and a pat on the rump stops them from kicking and on that subject 

Some years ago when I still had the looks of a young Adonis and the grace of movement to support the looks. (Just a couple of years back). 

I was an assistant warden on a work gang consisting of 10 females of varying ages from my own down to early 20s. We were walking a hill track around the waters edge in the Hauraki Gulf heading to the work site.
I was leading. Whilst traversing up hill but on a concrete path and at a steep incline. the next thing L felt was my Butt being squeezed.

I spun around as quick as a shot to be greeted by 10 women smiling at me. I could not say a word, to ask who it was that had just touched me up would have been a mistake. No one would have owned up and I would have been ridiculed for thinking such a thing.

Was it sexual harassment, hell yes, but it was also nice to know they were inspired enough to take a chance on being caught.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

What's that got to do with horses. Not much.

Now back to work, the high court beckons. Time to screw up some ones Christmas.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley Them ole women shouldn't harrash you like that. I know it was a harrowing experience:shock: Hope it wasn't to tramatic, young Adonis guy;-) We need to hear about you and Buggs, not such awful stuff. I know Buggs is needing you to guide him in working on that ride on mower. That boy has got to learn.:wink::wink::wink: See ya:wave: The Impertinent Ole Lady from the States:thumbsup:


----------



## Northernstar

SueC said:


> Hello all, remember Jan and her mustang? She is now teaching him to "sit" - very cute film clips here:
> 
> http://augustusthemustang.wordpress.com/
> 
> :wave:


Thanks for sharing those, Sue! I was actually just thinking of her the other day.... her work reminds me much of Fargosgirl of whom trains BLM Mustangs, and readying them for adoption in New Mexico


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> Sorry I have only liked posts today. Has been hectic and only time to pop in to keep up.
> 
> TJ and Ellen, I wanted to respond to both doubtful posts, but lacked time. Now see TJ is on the up and Ellen had positive moment with River. Glad those are going in positive directions even with bad mojo from surrounding people.
> 
> 
> I should be able to go after the horse trailer tomorrow as he said it is almost cleaned out. Now needs to move all the stuff blocking it so I can back up to it. He is hopin to find a trailer to come after Jeep as the one I had lined out fell through.
> 
> All I have time for now and hopefully get more caught up in the morning.


Good luck with your horse trailer! _Just go easy on the tree removal_


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Only time for a quick pop in- 

TJ, excellent suggestions for the rescue- not only would you be getting a superb horse fix, but as one who has volunteered before, I guarantee it will warm your heart beyond belief to groom and nurture horses that their previous owners never bothered to do.... the gratitude for attention and love shows in their eyes with every stroke of the much needed brush and soft gentle words. Go, even if for a day and you'll not regret it 

Past time for sleep! Here's a recent photo taken of Star- I hadn't realized until now her tongue sticking out! haha She had been licking at the snow.... (although there's always water available of course!)









Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I made sure I got up a few minutes early to chat with ya....never seems to be enough waking hours. :shock: 

I took a boat load of 'stink eye' picutres of Jay last night....but by the time we ate dinner, took a 'family stroll' around the neighborhood, got clothes together for work.....I was ready to watch some Netflix. I think I saw maybe 5 minutes of it!:shock:

So...maybe tonight I can get those photos uploaded unto my laptop and share!

TJ, I also have a picture of Jay being 'sacked out'. What you are referring to is the traditional way to sack. I remember way back when we got my filly, our neighbors, the ones who were going to sell me Chuck, showed us how to sack out. They tied her to a tree and used an old feed sack and brushed it up against her. Needless to say, so did not like it well and fought it.....but she calmed down. It broke her of being afraid of little things. Not as barbaric as the one you mentioned, but it was frightening to the horse.

Jay's broke enough so I can just hold him and I flap a feed sack at him, on him, all over him. I start off slow and rub it on him, then I literally fling it up and over all parts of his body and around his legs. I want him to realize that if we were out and something flaps on him, it's nt going to eat him.

I also use an old ripped up raincoat. Give it a different sound. I will also drag an old feed sack full of empty cans behind us and all around us. THAT was a new experience for him, and he still gets WIDE eyed because of the noise of the cans, but it's great desensitizing. 

infact, i keep the bag hung by the doorway, so if the wind blows, so does the bag, and he has become accumstomed to the can sound. They always had the bag of cans in our Trail class competitions. 

Eole, thanks for asking, piper is doing well! For the most part she is really good. VERY smart! She knows so many commands now. Very proud. But she is in a jumping up and biting stage. I have found that if i ask her to sit when she immediately approaches me, it takes her mind off of jumping and biting. (of course I have treats in my pocket until she becomes proficient)

Although I have suggested this manuever to DH and my mother, they have failed to comply and she still jumps on them:-(. Can teach a dog new tricks.......:wink::lol:

Have to share....last Christmas M bought me an intuitive reading. I finally had it done last Saturday! Wow!:shock: How very cool. The purpose....I am at a crossroads in my career.....I needed to know what direction to head in my future. Neat, neat stuff!

Time to get ready for work. I'll share pictures tonight. (I hope)

Have a GREAT day all! 16 days until Christmas!! OH MY, still a lot to do!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, TJ, also....I too recommend trying out that horse place. Trying something new is daunting...that i know. i am so glad my sister encouraged me to go to the honorary education fraternity meeting that i spoke to a few months back. I really like the ladies that belong, and find I fit wel with them.....I wasn't going to go, as i am not a big 'group' person, but glad i did.

In fact I went to a Chirstmas meeting Saturday and didn't dread it....something I tend to do....dread events. That told me something. :lol::lol:

They are going to enduct me in February!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you Nicker, for the sacking out clarification! I recall the pic of Jay with the raincoat on one side of his head..


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, another thing people do is tie a grocery bag to a carrot stick and flap it all around the horse, some take a garbage back or gallon milk jug with several rocks in it to shake rattle and roll all around the horse to help reduce the reaction to strange sounds. I've been taking those old snap pop guns and fired them off while holding the lead rope to help desensitize to gun fire so incase I ever get to go hunting on horseback.


I talked to the guy with the trailer last night and he was suppose to have everything out and away from it after his son got off work and helped move them. I should be going after it this evening after work. I will try to get some pics of it when I get it home.


On another note, I went out to feed the boys this morning to find the yard in front of the barn flooded. Apparently Doc hung his rope halter on the line to the auto waterer and pulled back to break it off at the ground. Called the land owner and got the supply turned off and will go out to repair it this evening. I never leave halters on and cannot remember why I let Amber leave his on. I am so very thankful that a broken water line is all the damage that was incurred. Hope this imprints on others who may do the same thing as the line was not easy to get hung on and I'm not sure what he was doing in order to get it hung on it.



Oh, here is a pic of my jeep as it sites right now waiting to go to it's new home.


----------



## Roadyy

I thought I would share this up coming ride event that I would love to go on and would be incredible if it were possible to join some of you who are close enough or able to ride in something like it. 

I doubt I or my horse could endure the entire 120 miles in 9 days, but could do half days each day then move up to the next camp site. That would still be an incredible experience!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Gamer is a big beautiful baby. Wow, that inside arena looks wonderful. The ground looks nice and soft for unexpected dismounts. That's what I need.


That arena is lovely.. and I sure hope there won't be any unexpected dismounts! Bill (the trainer) actually got on Gamer last night, which was a surprise to both of us. He said she had been brilliant on the ground, so he went ahead and stepped on.. and she was good under saddle too. While part of me is thrilled by that, part of me feels horribly guilty for not having progressed more with her. So you aren't the only one with doubts. Just keep plugging along.




ellen hays said:


> The lady with the Clysdale x was there that day. Her opinion was to ditch River right off. She even said I should never have gotten a horse with the whites showing in his eyes.


I have heard horses with a "human eye" are bad/crazy/whatever too.

Fun story: Once upon a time, I worked at a racehorse breeding farm. The owner of the farm gave her best friend a half-ownership in the 2 year old of her choice. None had been started yet. Owner and I took the friend around and introduced her to all the horses (about 20 of them). The owner pointed two out as particularly good prospects: both were bays with minimal markings, but one had a human eye. The friend picked the other horse because she didn't like the "crazy" eye.

The horse she _didn't_ pick went on to be the top female money-earner of all time up to the point she retired from running. That friend lost out big time because of a silly prejudice!!

Gamer has human eyes. Maybe having 2 means the crazy cancels itself out? :wink:





tjtalon said:


> Did email Friends of Horses, to inquire about alternatives to their Saturday orientations. So, that's in the Possibility Bucket.


I would think a rescue would be thrilled to have help, so hopefully they can find an alternative. The fact you work Saturdays, therefore would likely be available during the week when most other volunteers are working, also seems like a plus!


Rick: That jeep looks like too much fun! I would get myself in big trouble.. That ride you posted looks fantastic too. Is that something they do every year?


Off to get ready for the farrier and keep hoping the snow stays away (currently sleeting/raining.. so not sure ice is a better alternative to snow). Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Greetings from "Stink Eye Mountain" in lovely North Alabama. Yotes have been on the rampage for past couple of nights. Sounds like a major skirmish all thru the night between the neighbor dogs and the yotes. Seems like the full moon gets them on the move. I have watched the confrontation in early a.m.. The dogs will charge and run the yotes back out of sight then all of a sudden here comes the dogs with the yotes running them back up the hill. While thinking about that I drifted into a scene where fiendish female crims had Stanley on a steep hillside following a little too closely. Suddenly a hand reaches out and grabs Stanley by the buttock.:shock: Since footing was tricky Stanley looses his footing and falls into the gang of the females. They roll out sight followed by a huge ruckus. After, the dust clears, not a trace. Stanley the moral of the story is : Never transverse steep grades with a bunch of lecherous women behind you. Make them go up the hill first. Sorry yall I got carried away.

Was looking at the before and after picture of River. Wow. He still has a ways to go physically, but he sure looks better to me. 

Nickers I am looking forward to the stink eye pictures. We can stare and compare.

Nathalie I always love to see pictures of Alize.. She is proportioned so nicely. She reminds me of a finely sculpted porcelain figurine. She even has delicately shaped ears. She is just beautiful all over.

TJ Your'e right. It is ironic about you having the lessons and me having the horse. If you don't mind, please share your trade secrets. Any advice is appreciated.

Sue I enjoyed the clips of the mustang. I would like to get River to the point that he could lay down on queue. I have always heard that it is the essence of a trust with an equine. Would that not be a major milestone.

NS The Northern Star is beautiful even with her tongue out. She may be sticking it out at a deer or moose trying to steal her hay.

Rick Go for it. Keep progressing with your riding. You might not be able to go the full distance now, but I'll bet you will by next year:thumbsup:

PH13 Thank you for the story. The more I read about the human eye in horses the more I feel it is a silly prejudice. River has two human eyes so may be he will follow suit to Gamer. Thank you so much. And you know, I even saw progress this a.m. in his confidence. When feeding him, I went under the fence to give him feed. I got caught in the fence and normally when something like that happens, he's is gone. This time, he spooked but with much less intensity and came back. I really would love to see him trust me to the point of laying down on queue. Even farther to allow me to get on him while laying down. Would that not be great or what. I guess that could be the primary goal to visualize. 

Well I hope it kept the post shorter today. Stanley got my imagination going with his story. Hard to put a wrap on the writing when I get carried away:wink:

Have a good day and God bless you and keep you.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

I've been reading and not posting. I also cannot "like" on the mobile app. Hopefully soon I will have my computer moved and useful again. We are rearranging the house and everything is upside down!
Ellen, your boy has kind eyes! You both need time and patience. Hang in there.


----------



## Roadyy

PH yes they have been doing it every year since 2000. It seems they started out with a dozen or so riders/members and have increased to several hundred each year attending.

It's $35 for a family up to 5 or $25 for a single person to become a member. If I read it correctly the ride cost $305 for the whole 9 days or $120 each day. That covers meals and such each day for each rider. They are a non-profit organization so I assume that anything left over goes towards the trail awareness program.

I'm talking to a few local people to see about getting a group together to go do it so we can share costs and have a team to relocate and pick us up wherever we need to stop each day if we can't make the entire 15-20 miles. I'm sure I could do the first 2-3 days on my horse, but not sure he would be able to do 9 in a row. I hope to get some good weekends in once the trailer is ready to help get us both in better shape before then as it is only 2 months away.


----------



## Celeste

I think that the prejudice against horses that naturally have white showing comes from the fact that when a regular eyed horse is really upset, he may open his eyes wide enough that you do see some white sclera. I think that the assumption is made that the "human" horses are upset and crazy all the time. It is a silly idea. Fortunately, most "human eye" horses can't read so they don't know to be crazy.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste Good point. I think if horses could read what people write sometimes, they probably would have a chronic case of crazy eye


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> I recon men are very like horses. A kind word from a female and a pat on the rump stops them from kicking and on that subject
> 
> Some years ago when I still had the looks of a young Adonis and the grace of movement to support the looks. (Just a couple of years back).
> 
> I was an assistant warden on a work gang consisting of 10 females of varying ages from my own down to early 20s. We were walking a hill track around the waters edge in the Hauraki Gulf heading to the work site.
> I was leading. Whilst traversing up hill but on a concrete path and at a steep incline. the next thing L felt was my Butt being squeezed.
> 
> I spun around as quick as a shot to be greeted by 10 women smiling at me. I could not say a word, to ask who it was that had just touched me up would have been a mistake. No one would have owned up and I would have been ridiculed for thinking such a thing.
> 
> Was it sexual harassment, hell yes, but it was also nice to know they were inspired enough to take a chance on being caught.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> What's that got to do with horses. Not much.
> 
> Now back to work, the high court beckons. Time to screw up some ones Christmas.


For anyone who was wondering where I came up with my story about Stanley and the women, this is it. I am afraid thinking about roving bands of yotes reaking havoc on the countryside made me think of Stan with these women. Didn't want anyone to think that when I was told my horse had the crazy stink eye, I had gone off the deep end. To me Stans story about the women is as funny as him picking up a stick to defend himself against Bugg's violent encounter ie bucking and farting as he put it. 

This is a clarification of facts reported on yeah:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning all! I read the article about the eyes, and so now of course I am curious about my horses' eyes! I seem to always buy the same kind of horse for myself; smart, athletic, personable, and a bit difficult at times. I usually will pick a good head with a not perfect body over a good body with a not so good head, but there have been a few exceptions! 

I plan to take picktures of all my current horses' eyes, and get some help from everyone to decide which eye in the article is most like them. If that makes sense...

I have never heard the term "human eye" but it is understandable. I have just always know it as white sclera, which is one of the listed traits for Appaloosas. (a good trait) I think it is common in Paints too, but not sure about that. My paint gelding had them, as did my solid colored Appy/TB mare. It doesn't make a horse crazy, and it wouldn't stop me from buying the horse.


----------



## Stan

Ellen. You can adjust my encounters any day. 
And its a true story but sadly was never repeated. Guess I was only good for one grapple.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I have never heard the term "human eye" but it is understandable. I have just always know it as white sclera, which is one of the listed traits for Appaloosas. (a good trait) I think it is common in Paints too, but not sure about that. My paint gelding had them, as did my solid colored Appy/TB mare. It doesn't make a horse crazy, and it wouldn't stop me from buying the horse.


That term may well be an arab thing, where a "human eye" is considered a fault in the halter ring. I find that pretty darned funny personally, as I would take a human eye over the dented heads, eely necks, flat croups and delicate-boned legs found in so many halter horses. :lol:

Farrier has come and gone. Got a nice report on how Gamer is doing (farrier is the trainer). Bill hadn't expected to be on her so soon, but apparently the foundation I laid is pretty solid. He was also impressed by how quickly she recovered. At the end of the ride, she was steamy though not really sweaty, so he tossed a cooler on her and started to walk her out. The BO (who had been watching) hadn't even finished his smoke and come back in before she was totally cooled down, with heart rate and breathing back to normal. Very promising for real work up the road I hope.

Gonna spend the rest of the afternoon attacking *cough*decorating*cough* the tree. That is, of course, if I can pry myself away from this:


----------



## ellen hays

Well now, I have figured out how to do multi quotes. Awh.....there will be not stopping me now.



Stan said:


> Ellen. You can adjust my encounters any day.
> And its a true story but sadly was never repeated. *Guess I was only good for one grapple.*


As one of our presidents said "I feel your pain" It has been several decades since anyone even considered me and grapple in the same thought. However, you are one person who can always make me laugh. As I have gotten older, I have gotten way to serious about things. One thing I can always count on is my friend from NZ making me lighten up and laugh. You as I said before are a treasure:thumbsup: However, I do shutter at the thought of an Adonis like man being out there with all those women, who I am assuming have been locked up for some time. The perils were great, but I am sure that brings a smile to your face.:lol::wink::wink::wink: 






phantomhorse13 said:


> Gonna spend the rest of the afternoon attacking *cough*decorating*cough* the tree. *That is, of course, if I can pry myself away from this:*











PH13 I know that feeling. We like to think we own them, but I believe it is the other way around. I am also afraid mine know that:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Halter is a beauty thing, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally think all the breeding for "halter beauty" is strange and distorted, taking breed features and turning them into cartoon animals. 

That is true in the horse world and the dog world. 

I really wish we could go back to the times when a horse was most valuable when it was an "all around" type horse. It seams to be what most riders want, and hardly anyone breeds for. 

end of rant


----------



## Roadyy

I breed for pleasure...just sayin


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I breed for pleasure...just sayin


Ah Rick, I would say that the outcome in that scenario would be safe and practical :clap::thumbsup::wink:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays;6691257
TJ Your'e right. It is ironic about you having the lessons and me having the horse. If you don't mind said:


> I did just think of one thing Ellen: when a horse I've needed to get has been reluctant/moved away from the obvious halter in my hands (now, this has been in their outdoor pen), I've calmly turned my back & fiddled w/the halter (always, I try to go into their pen w/calmness, quiet movements anyway). More than once curiosity has overcome them (unless hay is still in the feeder, lol!) There's the head at my shoulder, like, "whatcha doin? is there a snack involved?"). Up goes the lead rope over the shoulder & on goes the halter. But, in the times I've done this, it was like I moved into their time, not mine. (Of course, there were also the times when it just needed to be done, & over the rope went & encouraged them out of the stall to halter).


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> For anyone who was wondering where I came up with my story about Stanley and the women, this is it. I am afraid thinking about roving bands of yotes reaking havoc on the countryside made me think of Stan with these women. Didn't want anyone to think that when I was told my horse had the crazy stink eye, I had gone off the deep end. To me Stans story about the women is as funny as him picking up a stick to defend himself against Bugg's violent encounter ie bucking and farting as he put it.
> 
> This is a clarification of facts reported on yeah:wink::wink::wink:


Ellen, I think you need to write some short stories! Such a vivid imagination shouldn't go to waste:lol: especially w/your sense of humor!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Ellen. You can adjust my encounters any day.
> And its a true story but sadly was never repeated. Guess I was only good for one grapple.


Stan, I do believe, if we could all get together, every woman on this thread would follow you up a hill & pinch yr cheeks, just for the fun of it...& because you'd LOVE it:lol: 

Good luck in court.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> That term may well be an arab thing, where a "human eye" is considered a fault in the halter ring. I find that pretty darned funny personally, as I would take a human eye over the dented heads, eely necks, flat croups and delicate-boned legs found in so many halter horses. :lol:
> 
> Farrier has come and gone. Got a nice report on how Gamer is doing (farrier is the trainer). Bill hadn't expected to be on her so soon, but apparently the foundation I laid is pretty solid. He was also impressed by how quickly she recovered. At the end of the ride, she was steamy though not really sweaty, so he tossed a cooler on her and started to walk her out. The BO (who had been watching) hadn't even finished his smoke and come back in before she was totally cooled down, with heart rate and breathing back to normal. Very promising for real work up the road I hope.
> 
> Gonna spend the rest of the afternoon attacking *cough*decorating*cough* the tree. That is, of course, if I can pry myself away from this:


Good on Gamer! Love the kitty pic...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Halter is a beauty thing, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally think all the breeding for "halter beauty" is strange and distorted, taking breed features and turning them into cartoon animals.
> 
> That is true in the horse world and the dog world.
> 
> I really wish we could go back to the times when a horse was most valuable when it was an "all around" type horse. It seams to be what most riders want, and hardly anyone breeds for.
> 
> end of rant


I want to "like" this manifold times.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I breed for pleasure...just sayin


You certainly have produced nice outcomes for your work


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Thanks for the tip on haltering. Very good idea. You know what they say, 'Curiosity killed the cat, well it got horse caught.' We know being cat lovers that is a saying, but don't wan't anything to happen to our kitties cats.:thumbsup: Thanx again. And hey, Stan just might hop a freight liner with an offer like that:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> You certainly have produced nice outcomes for your work


Very good response. You are the one with writing skills. But thanx for the compliment.


----------



## tjtalon

Another subject I guess, before heading to get ready for work tomorrow & besides Stan's buns & Rick's breeding expertise (will check in tomorrow for any responses).

Was thinking of tips for Ellen & I thought of something I'm in process of learning: free lunging in the round-pen (& this is in view of recent conversation w/Janice, to take me further w/that, in teaching/working the horse, Bailey in mind, not just running her in a circle). Will much appreciate advice.

W/Bailey in mind, what I've done so far is get her into the round-pen. She wants to take off asap. Janice taught me to stand in front of her (after I'd dang near been pulled down by the lead rope), put my feet where her feet should be, calm her down, let her know that I'm the safe spot (accomplished that once, this lesson only happened 3x). After that was done, I sent her out on the circle w/a short crop pointed at her hip. Janice told me to keep the crop point @ her hip, & to turn her to move my body/eyes to her head, crop lowered, then when she turned to continue same in the other direction.

I didn't find this easy, but am trying to remember what clicked in my head when it worked (I recall, 1st lesson on this when I was just watching Janice, she w/the crop, that I'd crossed my arms...Bailey had stopped, confused, uncertain, Janice said, of who was "leader". My action caused her to think, Janice said, that something was wrong, as the signal from me was unclear...as she was still trying to figure out who was directing her.

Interesting lesson, that one. I haven't had the repetition of free-lunge w/Bailey to really know if I "got" it or not. I do know that body language from me is the key..& where my eyes are, not to mention my own focus to assist Bailey's.

Any advice will of course be much appreciated (& maybe by extension assist Ellen w/her River). Bailey is a sensitive mare who will do her utmost for a Leader, she needs to feel safe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Got my pictures off the phone and onto the laptop! YEA! I just figured out how to do this on Sunday. I always post pics from my iPad. Now that I have learned this....you may be sorry. :lol::lol::lol:

I am a bit photo crazy.

First one, the 'stink eye'.

Second, Jay saying...."Enough pictures of my EYE already! It's makin' me sick!"

Third one, the RAINCOAT treatment! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A recent picture of Pipes. 

Also, a picture from Sunday. Jay rode totally solid. He amazes me. Even after a week or more off....nothing that day phased him. Prior to this teepee there was a upturned plastic swimming pool in the middle of the field. Must have blown there. He just looked at it. 

Ellen, I too am new to ground work. Wasn't real popular when I took lessons 20 odd years ago. I did participate in a clinic a year ago and learned a LOT about ground work. I have a book on it too, it has little exercises in it. It's written by CHerry Hill. 101 Ground Training Exercises. I found it at TS.

I have found a little ground work goes a LONG way. LIke I said, I am new to it, so tend to do the same exercises, but it seems to 'ground' him. :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Great pics, MN17.


I got the trailer to the house last night about 8pm. I did not get any more pics of it, but will get some this evening after work. I did get an extra with it that DW and I had talked about getting so we could take Jesa on trail rides with us.


This evening I head up to Shannon's to get her 4 horse Aluminum trailer and tow it back to the house. Then tomorrow after work we load the horses and head for Milton for the ACTHA event. Hope everything goes well and we get plenty of enjoyable riding in.


Here is the extra...


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

That's a cute picture of Pipes. Jay too of course Does the white show in both of his eyes like that. Some horses just have one human eye while others have two. I found that interesting. The reason I ask is because of his blaze. It looks like it is placed more to the right. I read that the eye that was closest to the blaze could have more white than the other. Simply because of the white skin pigment near that eye. Hope that makes sense. Jay's a good boy, he sure shows those silly old wives tales about the 'stink eye' have no basis. Will be scouting out for that book at TS next time I go. The raincoat picture sure gives a lot of validation to sakin out:thumbsup: Thanx


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.Yall

I am doing my posting before feeding. I am paying the piper for dancing as the saying goes. I picked up a 50 lb bag of feed at TS the other day. Thought I was going to be free of regret for the deed. Well, not so. I have been having tinges of muscle spasms, but last night full blown just 'down in the back'. I am having to sit here while the Tylenol takes affect so I can hobble out there before an uprising. The clyds lady, K, even called last night and offered to bring 2 horses out so we could ride today. Man, my timing is awful. Oh well, going back to being a wimp. An ole wimp at that:-x

Rick Glad you got your trailer and am looking for to your seeing you work your magic on it. Really can't wait to see yall camping in it. All the amenities of home.

TJ Soak all the steps of round penning up. I am only now understanding the intricate steps in teaching each queue used in communicating with a horse when lunging. I guess as I have heard, the more you learn the more you realize how little you know. For me it is a very humbling experience and makes me realize how much the horses long term well being depends on the skill of its teacher. You are getting there and when you do, Maybe I can hire you to come to Alabama and train me. 

Well hope everyone has a good day. I hear my chickens and I am late. I am dreading the pain, but I know they are hungry. Probably will hear from River when he sees me.

God bless and keep. Will chime in when in better shape. ughhhhhhh


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Rick Meant to add that I hope yall have a good time in Milton. Have a safe trip. Wish I could go. If I ever get where I can travel and ride confidently, I may just check ACTHA sp? out. Hope you rack up the points:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

You can check out their website in the meantime and see what they do.

https://www.actha.us/ 


Thank you for the safe wishes. I'll make sure to document the process once I get started on it. I did notice the wiring to the brakes on the driver side were hanging and in the process of checking it out I found rusted out panels inside the wheel wells. They have installed kick panels inside the trailer where the horses would kick so they can't kick through it. I will have to investigate that more when I have more time. The frame underneath looked good with typical surface rust and the boards under the mats looked in real good shape where I peaked. It came from Minnesota so I expected rust and actually expected more than I have found so far.


----------



## phantomhorse13

After 2 days of battle, the Christmas decorating is finally done. Decorating the tree seems to bring out the worst of my OCD.. eventually I just have to disengage and tell myself fussing endlessly with it will not make it any better. :?

At this point, I might welcome some snow so I can go outside and shovel away some frustration. Instead I plan to attack the tile floor with a mop.. or perhaps a toothbrush. :wink:











And, of course, Elliot must be made festive (good thing my DH loves me):











Hope everyone is enjoying their day (or a good night's sleep in at least a couple cases). :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rick: Have fun in Milton, good to hear you got the trailer home, and love the buddy seat! Can't wait to see pictures of Jesa in it. 

Dawn: the tree looks great, and I have to admit, Elliot is absolutely the best looking deer I have ever seen. 

I finally figured out how to upload videos straight from my phone, so I posted a couple of Drambuie. 

First one is him playing with the feed/tack room door, I should have titled it "how I got locked in the tack room" :evil:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwnQWVtqM4&index=1&list=UUBbwM1b6sK_4kc84pbO5awA

Second one is my friend riding him around in my "arena". Not very good for a sale video, but you work with what you got, right??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43tQd3yZ8_M&index=3&list=UUBbwM1b6sK_4kc84pbO5awA


----------



## Roadyy

I tried to watch them on my phone since YT is blocked here at work and it says they are set to private. What kinda things you posting on YT to need them to be private? Huh Huh?? Equining minds wanna noe!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I tried to watch them on my phone since YT is blocked here at work and it says they are set to private. What kinda things you posting on YT to need them to be private? Huh Huh?? Equining minds wanna noe!


You are just going to have to keep Equining...at least until I figure out how to fix this...:?


----------



## AnitaAnne

ok, I changed the settings to public, can you see them now? 

I also uploaded a video of Sassy and Dreamer romping in the pasture. Sassy is 19 and Dreamer is 23! I can't believe I saw Dreamer picking on Chivas, who is the herd leader, he really must have wanted to play.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Try the new link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwnQWVtqM4


----------



## phantomhorse13

Videos worked fine for me!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Your tree is beautiful! Job well done my dear:thumbsup: Love the deer head. However, if I may make a suggestion, if there was someway of putting a big red nose on him, that would accent the festive season even more. Course if Santa saw that, he might get upset, give yall a good lambasting and not leave any presents. Kidding aside, your work is beautiful.

AA Really enjoyed the vid of your horse slamming the tack room door. I believe he was trying to incite a mutiny. I would love to know what the other horse was thinking while watching the dastardly deed. "Horse wha cha doin down dere?":lol:

Also, really enjoyed watching you ride. You both looked great!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> if I may make a suggestion, if there was someway of putting a big red nose on him, that would accent the festive season even more.


I agree! And have actually been keeping an eye out for such a thing.. but last year the only one I found was $25, which was too dear for the deer (well, elk but you get the idea). :wink:


----------



## Remali

Beautiful tree Phantomhorse13! I miss having a nice full-size tree, maybe next year. I think, if I rearranged a few things, I could fit one into my tiny apartment. I have a small silver table-top Christmas tree, it has colored ornaments on it. And, I put up some blue colored lights along the top of my kitchen cupboards so it looks more festive in here, as well as some LED candles and more knick-knack things.

There are 12 apartments in my building, plus a community room with a TV and kitchenette, so it's a nice small place. A bunch of us who live here got together yesterday and decorated the Christmas tree in the community room, looks much more cheery in there. Hard to believe Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Forgive, no not deer, but elk. My mistake. Only have deer here. Duh Thank you for your graciousness in my oversight.


----------



## ellen hays

Renee The colors you have described on your personal tree and surrounding area sound beautiful. My place small, cozy and comfortable. Sounds like yours is as well. If I didn't have destructive kitties, I would put a tree up in a minute. They are bad, attack kitties and would strew all décor about in a savage manner. Must have been their upbringing:shock: Uh oh that's me. Oh well. Parenthood is an ongoing experiment. My kids are definitely out of control. So I will leave the lovely decorating up to you.:thumbsup: Sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Blue

Hope you're doing good. Saw ya logged on and just thought I would say hey. Really appreciate the support. Have a good night.:wave:


----------



## Blue

:wave::hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Forgive, no not deer, but elk. My mistake. Only have deer here.


We only have deer here, too. DH had to go all the way to Montana to get Elliot! I wouldn't be able to tell one from the other without a size reference (which you certainly didn't have only looking at my wall).


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I finally figured out how to upload videos straight from my phone, so I posted a couple of Drambuie.
> 
> First one is him playing with the feed/tack room door, I should have titled it "how I got locked in the tack room" :evil:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwnQWVtqM4&index=1&list=UUBbwM1b6sK_4kc84pbO5awA
> 
> Second one is my friend riding him around in my "arena". Not very good for a sale video, but you work with what you got, right??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43tQd3yZ8_M&index=3&list=UUBbwM1b6sK_4kc84pbO5awA


Loved these vids, gotta ask a question: what kind of saddle is that? Really like the high cantle, one high-cantled one I've lessoned one was perfect for my lower back...


----------



## tjtalon

Remali said:


> Beautiful tree Phantomhorse13! I miss having a nice full-size tree, maybe next year. I think, if I rearranged a few things, I could fit one into my tiny apartment. I have a small silver table-top Christmas tree, it has colored ornaments on it. And, I put up some blue colored lights along the top of my kitchen cupboards so it looks more festive in here, as well as some LED candles and more knick-knack things.
> 
> There are 12 apartments in my building, plus a community room with a TV and kitchenette, so it's a nice small place. A bunch of us who live here got together yesterday and decorated the Christmas tree in the community room, looks much more cheery in there. Hard to believe Christmas is right around the corner!


Phantom does have a beautiful tree! (and like the deer head deco too). Kinda nice to hear I'm not the only person living in an apartment; decorated my little patio well as I could, & have a table-top tree on a small bookcase by the fish tank. All pretty.


----------



## tjtalon

I finally, after much procrastinating, got registered w/Health One & Arapahoe Community College (has to be linked, for some unknown state/government reason) for my EMT-Basic refresher course: Feb 7-March 14 on Saturdays. Will have to do vacation accrued days to be "off" for all of that. Yay.

Didn't want to do it again, have to. have the thought in my head, that once I get the license, can go elsewhere w/it (NOT an ambulance company, it's horrible what they don't pay...might as well be an supv at BurgerKing...) Thinking onward, even at my "age"...hhhmmm...

Weather for coming Monday starting to look funky, again. My email to Friends of Horses has not been answered. I I'll get out to a much needed lesson on Monday at Janice's if at all possible. Will see how the cards play out.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I think that the prejudice against horses that naturally have white showing comes from the fact that when a regular eyed horse is really upset, he may open his eyes wide enough that you do see some white sclera. I think that the assumption is made that the "human" horses are upset and crazy all the time. It is a silly idea. Fortunately, most "human eye" horses can't read so they don't know to be crazy.


:rofl:

Exactly, exactly!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Celeste Good point. I think if horses could read what people write sometimes, they probably would have a chronic case of crazy eye


:rofl:

Heck yes!  Eeeeeexcellent point, Ellen!!!

Your River's a sweetie. Just persist. Slowly does it - you'll get there!


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> That term may well be an arab thing, where a "human eye" is considered a fault in the halter ring. I find that pretty darned funny personally, as I would take a human eye over the dented heads, eely necks, flat croups and delicate-boned legs found in so many halter horses. :lol:


This is getting like MLK's "I have a dream" speech on this thread. Amen, amen, amen! ;-)


----------



## SueC

...and clearly, there is a problem with the human eye. Just not in the horse, but in the beholder! :rofl: Meow, rrrrr!


----------



## SueC

And while I'm here, an erratum: The mustang lady's HF name is Frieda, and I think (not entirely sure) her name is Jye, not Jan. I know it's three letters and starts with a J... and I think I mixed her name up with a neighbour's. I think my memory networks are calcifying, hee hee...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

More 'eye' pics. I got his other eye for ya Ellen. 

I was actually going to snap it the other night, just to show you his big scar over his right eye. Can you see it? It's grown over pretty well since I bought him. Although the vet says the scar tissue has adhered to his skull.

Oh the storjies he must be able to tell.

Decided to take tomorrow off. Mental Health day. I am going to try to catch myself up various things


----------



## SueC

Sheesh. Am I writing telegrams today???

Something else: The 10th of December was my mare's birthday. Would have been 33 if she'd made it. So I was thinking of her yesterday. But DH and I also had a great after-work date: We went to the seaside and rock-hopped along the shoreline on a lovely walk/scramble we did very often when we first got together and we still lived in town. I'll post pics when we get around to putting them on the net...

Have an excellent day, all! 











A favourite photo of my mare when we were both young - I've not posted this one before...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I have just gotten home from work.
I have only skimmed through posts and liked a few pics, sorry guys.
Usually I pay great attention to all posts.

Not that I am failing here, work has been a bear this week and will
continue through most of my weekend.
I can't complain my first working weekend this year.

Riding will have to wait, everything near me is muddy. No snow! 

Aquarium project has slowed to a crawl.







Aquascape is formed with the first coat of mortar.
I hope by Christmas to have plants in the tank. It may happen.

After Christmas I will begin more renovation, will share some progress pics.

The Dragon Breathes and the Corn is Growing.

I will try to be more loyal throughout the rest of the week.


----------



## SueC

Catching up on some posts:



AnitaAnne said:


> Loving the videos, first Sue's dad racing!! How exciting, he really is very talented and has some nice horses. Shame about the penalty, seems like politics as usual, not sure how to get past that. Maybe he could train sometimes with another horse? Can you drive one Sue?


I could, and have in the past, but our farms are 400km apart so that's not practical... My brother lives near my parents, but not a horse person! One of dad's old training buddies died in his 80s a couple of years back, and another is training at home most of the time, like dad. It's a 25km haul to the public track for him and more than that to his friend's place, so they tend to stay home except when racing.

Torrific Girl did the first of her penalty trials on Sunday and came second by a neck. Dad now has her in a running (not fixed!!!) head-check so she stays more balanced in rough going, and has her in a soft plastic Happy Mouth bit instead of jointed metal, so that the change in relative angle of action on the bars of her mouth due to the use of a running head-check doesn't cause her discomfort in her mouth. This seems to be improving things. Also he's giving her a bit of an ease-off in training while she is only trialling.

Funny story: The locals at her home track were upset by the Perth officials giving her a six-trial penalty despite her valiant second place, and told dad so during the trial meeting. The local track steward said it didn't even look like it was all her fault that she broke up. He's actually bet on her (and made money), haha...which is OK, since he wasn't officiating for that meeting.

Dezba raced on Monday and had an awful outside draw which meant she raced in the back of the field. She sprinted home for a narrow 4th place though, which earnt her around $350, and is more than I get for an afternoon's work. ;-) She's racing again on Monday, draws haven't been done yet.

Personally, I like a quiet life uncomplicated by politics and prefer to watch all that sort of stuff from a distance! ;-)


----------



## SueC

*PH13*: Humphrey and the Root Beer made my day!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well...of course....take the day off and wake up at the normal time....on the dime!:shock:

So, I have a load of laundry in, checking on you guys....making a list of 'to do's'. My hope is to get a large majority of my work done by noon so I can take a much loved afternoon siesta. :wink:

Speaking of funny stories Sue....last night I was practicing commands with Pipes. I gave her a mix of two.....it was a be ready to laydown, come here cue. I gave it....she stared at me...head tilts....you can almost literally see the wheels spinning in her little brain.  So she did what she thought she should do.....she laid down, but then crawled over to me since I gave the command 'come'! It was the most hilarious scene. PIper is seriously an intelligent pup! She keeps me on my toes, for sure!! 

I am not sure if i's the Australian Shepard or the Feist breed that is in her....but I often catch her using forethought in making decisions. You don't always see that in dogs. 

OH, exciting news!! When M worked at our district, she created an after school 'pony club' to teach kids about horses. I asked her if she cared if I continued it...she said go for it. I approached the principal yesterday about it....she and I have talked about Equine Leadership programs in the past. Actually M, principal and I were going to go to a program but never made it.

Anyway, I told her I wanted to start it back up but build a leadership component into it. Also, I now have contacts who run a local university equine program. So....my mind is running with what we could do with this program!

My thoughts, during the cold wintery months we do classwork and learn about horse behavior and basic horse care etc. If I can get it worked out....maybe we can make a trip to the university to do actual hands-on work with horses! I am even open to use my own two for basic handling (no riding) but not sure of insurance stuff.

First I need to start small and get it running. Since I am making it a horse/leadership group, I would like a different name than "Pony Club". (plus, I want to make it mine) I have looked a bit at programs on-line, I saw a name called "Lead Changes".....I am looking for something novel like that....

You guys are creative, can you throw out some good names for this little group of mine? I'll eventually get tshirts made, so it must be tshirt worthy. LOL

I'm really excited about the possibilities here. Also, she and I talked about brining in therapy dogs for the kids to read to, that may happen too!

I just feel like this is the direction I have been drawn....and I need to pursue it. *Any thoughts, ideas, etc are very welcome*!

Sue, that horse is just beautiful!!!

Yes, I believe the 'human eye' concept is weird. I do think Jay had excellent training, and A LOT of time under saddle being that he was a cattle horse....but there is also something special about his heart and soul too.

I had a crazy horse prior to Rainn and Jay. I'll have to see if I can find a pic of her eye and see.....

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, something to look forward to.....A ride through Garden of the Gods! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, something to look forward to.....A ride through Garden of the Gods! :thumbsup:


Ya think? Maybe? Thanks for the motivation boost, I needed it today Hope you have a very good day...your plans sound very exciting!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Ya think? Maybe? Thanks for the motivation boost, I needed it today Hope you have a very good day...your plans sound very exciting!


OH yes my friend. If I come out there...there is no doubt. We are riding!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, as I read your telegrams all I could think about were the taps of the Morse Code being sent.

Celeste, look into the whites of my eyes...you are getting sleepy...you..ohh I better stop..lol


MN17, I really like the sound of that and would be perfect for you!
I like "Lead *Follow*"

Head to Hoof
*Saddle Command*
Lead Mount


Just throw a few ideas out to help your wheels to start turning.

I now have 2 horse trailers at the house.lol Mine and the one we are taking to Milton.
Well, the girls decided they want to wait til tomorrow morning to leave out for the competition. There are three of them and one of me. I told them fine, but we are leaving before 5am and if their horse and tack are not in the trailer by 5:05 then what isn't in the truck(including them) will be left behind.

Good morning to all and to all a good morning.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Well we have a very frosty morn. Everyone was ready to break their fast as soon as I made it possible. Happy crew when they got their just desserts Then of course I gimped back into the house and got more coffee. I am looking for a feedstore around here that carries the brands of feed I use. Just can't pick up heavy stuff any more. Another milestone along the trek. 

TJ Always keep several options available. I kept my CD license for a long time as an career option. Later, I finally figured at my age, me and everyone else would be safer if I wasn't behind the wheel of a big rig. So I turned it in. You are still young so hang on to all options possible. Probably, while listening to your progress, riding teacher will be a new option somewhere in the near future. :thumbsup:

Sue Thank you for your support. I think River is a good boy and will prove to be so, even with the stink eye stigma.

The picture of your girl is beautiful. I know you miss her. I can tell she is still your special girl:hug:


Nickers Thanks for the pics. Ain't nothin wrong with that boy, and we know how dependable he is. If you ask me, I would say you struck it rich finding Jay. He's a good boy. I hate he had that injury. Poor thing, it must have been a bad cut. Glad it's behind him. 

Pips is going to be the best trained dog around by the time you are finished. I can't wait to see pictures of the 3 of you off riding the hills and dales

I am sooooo excited about the equine leadership program. This will give you the opportunity to help even more kids in their learning. Like I said before, 'you are a natural born teacher'. If I come up with any suggestions for a name, will chime in.

MR Around the holidays is always busiest. Just hang in there. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the aquarium as it proceeds. Hug Batman for me and keep the dragon breathing.

Rick Hope the early a.m. departure came off with out a hitch. Have a great time. Take pictures.

I have rattled on enough. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Well aren't horse friends the darndest things to have? I just got this all steel 6 horse trailer home day before yesterday and this morning one of my friends links me to a newer 6 horse all aluminum trailer for sale. I was starting to get ill til I realize it is a side load and would be incredibly hard to convert to what I'm wanting. When I mention it is not set up for what I'm wanting to do the owner pops on and explains he had cancer and a 50% chance of life expectancy past 6 months and is trying to sell it at scrap aluminum price to gather funds for his wife. Story checks out.

I think hard about selling this one and going after that one just to find out its in Lawrenceburg,Tn. Way too far for me to go after a trailer that would be cheaper for me to buy a factory lq 4 h trailer than it would to convert that one. The only positive is at scrap prices you can't really loose. 


Debate for me what you would do..

Options:
Sell recently acquired trailer- buy this one that is 2000# heavier in dry weight(Empty) and do weekender package with cowboy shower in stall and rough it with bucket toilet.

Stick with present project as it has the presently desired floor plan to build on. This trailer has rust repairs that will be needed, brakes and possible wiring repairs to find. 

Stick with present project til something closer and likely more expensive comes along with less work/modifications needed.

Here are a couple of pics..Price is $6500 and owner will take $2500 down and finance 10 months @$400 no interest.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Sell recently acquired trailer- buy this one that is 2000# heavier in dry weight(Empty) and do weekender package with cowboy shower in stall and rough it with bucket toilet.
> 
> Stick with present project as it has the presently desired floor plan to build on. This trailer has rust repairs that will be needed, brakes and possible wiring repairs to find.
> 
> Stick with present project til something closer and likely more expensive comes along with less work/modifications needed.


Couple thoughts/questions: 
-would selling the current trailer as-is be something quick and easy to do?
-how would the cost of driving to/from TN affect the real price on the alum trailer? a great deal around the corner is not necessarily a great deal 4 states away.
-2000 lbs heavier to start with.. will the weight difference be canceled out with the weekender package vs full LQ? if not, something to think about, as that is easily the weight of another horse plus stuff that you can't remove.
-you know what needs to be repaired on current trailer, but alum trailer is still an unknown. may be repairs that one needs as well.
-just how much do you not care for the side load? seems like that alone could be a deal-breaker


----------



## Roadyy

I haven't put out feelers for interest in this length and size of trailer, but doubt it would be a quick sell unless at scrap metal prices as with the aluminum one. I'm not out of pocket in the trailer I got now as I traded for it. I spent the money on the jeep years ago.

It would cost me $250 in fuel to go there and back to get that trailer. I can go around 500 miles on a tank unloaded so figure half that loaded.

It would about equal out as the living quarters would have insulation, paneling cabinets, appliances, etc. The weekender package would only have AC, shower and light insulation.

Current trailer will need extensive metal repairs or bondo and the aluminum was being used up til recently when put up for sale. They also have a 4 horse LQ trailer for $18,000. Hmmm..lol

I'm not completely opposed to side load, but I was thinking of the elimination of a front LQ because of it. If I did the weekender then that opposition would be removed.


----------



## Roadyy

I do have some great news this morning. MY superintendent just walked into my shop and handed me a check for $131.02. We do a drawing of 10 names every 7 days that we go accident free and split $1500. Of course they take taxes out of it so $131.02 of free money to spend on this weekend. whooottt!!!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, you need to check out all your options, but sometimes "a bird in the hand..." I think that the universe tests us just to see what our intentions are sometimes. If you continue with your current project you will end up with what you want. If you go for that heavier one, it too will take work and will cost more in fuel to pull.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I see a very good point with the first part, but the second part on the fuel isn't a big issue. 98% of the events we haul to are less than 200 miles away from home. The rare occasion we make a trip further would not be far enough to really break the bank.

Looking forward to thinking all of this through over the weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

You don't owe anything on the trailer you have.
You can easily upgrade the trailer according to your plans
You have a truck that can pull the current trailer with no problem
You have the ability to do the upgrade work yourself which is a huge savings
You can paint the steel trailer to avoid additional rusting once current rust spots are addressed
You can repair the trailer brakes and wiring yourself - further savings
You can take your time and sell the finished steel trailer maybe for enough to cover an aluminum trailer w factory lq and another truck sometime in the future maybe with current truck in the deal. Amber is young and I foresee a long riding career for your family. You may need to upgrade to a new rig later. Maybe just start putting alittle $ back here and there to add to the upgrading in the future.

Aluminum trailer will not rust
Aluminum trailer will be lighter
" " wiring is possibly in tack
" " has storage ports in side could be handy
Can you get enough for scrap over what you pay to see a profit and if so, would it be material so you can use it to put back for your new rig that you will probably get later. And if so, how difficult will it be to scrap. 
Could you fix it up and use it and get what you put into it back.
Will a horse trailer with side loading sell easily later or will you be stuck with a 'white elephant' no one wants?

This is very disorganized, but maybe or maybe not, some help anyway?


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Loved these vids, gotta ask a question: what kind of saddle is that? Really like the high cantle, one high-cantled one I've lessoned one was perfect for my lower back...


Will have to ask my friend Susan, it is her saddle and her riding. It does have a deep seat, but many Dressage saddles do. I am used to a deeper seat, can stick in the saddle better. 

I do have a couple of videos of my riding Drambuie, but I can never post them...my special DD was working the camera, and, well, lets just say you could get sea-sick from watching me and the horse spin head-over-heels...and all without missing a beat! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I do have some great news this morning. MY superintendent just walked into my shop and handed me a check for $131.02. We do a drawing of 10 names every 7 days that we go accident free and split $1500. Of course they take taxes out of it so $131.02 of free money to spend on this weekend. whooottt!!!!


That money is a sign, GAS money, go for the gusto!!! Buy that $6500 trailer and the horses will be riding pretty!!!!!!

That is a steal of a deal, and I think I would prefer a big open shower, aka cowboy shower, over a regular one.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Went to scrap metal site:

Steel .05 - .10 lb
Alum .50 - .60 lb

Selling the steel trailer for scrap may be easier than the aluminum because of categories of aluminum in scrap prices.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Torrific Girl did the first of her penalty trials on Sunday and came second by a neck. Dad now has her in a running (not fixed!!!) head-check so she stays more balanced in rough going, and has her in a soft plastic Happy Mouth bit instead of jointed metal, so that the change in relative angle of action on the bars of her mouth due to the use of a running head-check doesn't cause her discomfort in her mouth. This seems to be improving things. Also he's giving her a bit of an ease-off in training while she is only trialling.
> 
> Funny story: The locals at her home track were upset by the Perth officials giving her a six-trial penalty despite her valiant second place, and told dad so during the trial meeting. The local track steward said it didn't even look like it was all her fault that she broke up. He's actually bet on her (and made money), haha...which is OK, since he wasn't officiating for that meeting.
> 
> Dezba raced on Monday and had an awful outside draw which meant she raced in the back of the field. She sprinted home for a narrow 4th place though, which earnt her around $350, and is more than I get for an afternoon's work. ;-) She's racing again on Monday, draws haven't been done yet.
> 
> Personally, I like a quiet life uncomplicated by politics and prefer to watch all that sort of stuff from a distance! ;-)


I don't like politics either, but dang! Torriffic Girl is fabulous!! It would be so exciting to race a horse like that!!!

So glad to hear folks are standing up for him! They are right, she did a wonderful recovery and ran a fine, exciting race. Superhorse! 

so tired...gotta go crawl into bed for a few hours.


----------



## ellen hays

*fftopic:Congress’ Big Spending Bill Covers Bullets, Cow Farts, and Chinese Chickens*

 Fiscal Times 
Rob Garver3 hrs ago









© REUTERS/Michael Kooren 

Gang this isn't good. Talking about politics and spending. Well, ya know where the funds are coming from to sponsor this:shock: our tax dollars.

Just wanted Stan to know Buggs wasn't the only one adding methane to the atmosphere:lol:

I know, way off target


----------



## Roadyy

I am putting All the pics I have of it here with the added rear tack pic. I wanted pics of the stall area, but that may come later this evening. The other thing is there is a lot of interest generating over this deal so it may not even make it through the weekend while I'm out of town.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick If you feel the deal may be gone quick, it might pressure you into a decision that may or not be regretful later. It is a nice trailer. I am alittle concerned about the extra 2000lbs. I misread earlier and misunderstood that fact. Definitely a difficult decision.


----------



## Happy Place

Just found some great horse shoe decorations to make for Christmas! We are full on decorating this weekend. I can't wait!

On the horse front, I am missing it terribly. Hoping to catch a ride once winter break comes.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, about the trailer. I think that once you make a decision and buy something, the only thing to do is to quit looking at advertisements. Otherwise you will invariably find a better deal and get all out of sorts..


----------



## Roadyy

That is very true, Celeste. I'm just going to stick with the initial plan and see what I can accomplish with this one. If it doesn't make me happy then I'll sell it and find another one to try and make me happy. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider

Here is my supervisor and she knows she is the one:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH yes my friend. If I come out there...there is no doubt. We are riding!!!:wink::wink:


:shock:Knowing you, my dear friend, you'll very likely pull this off...I'd better get my you-know-what together!!!!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Had time to catch up a bit...

HP, so good to hear from you! Hope we get some pics of the decorations!

Rick, I read all...& just kept thinking about the older trailer, the fixable one...it just felt "right". Hope whatever you decide is the right thing for you.

Nicker, I've thought & thought today, inbetween calls; haven't come up w/anything good for a name for your youth horse group, but did think of this:

A word-play on the word "potential", for use in motivational mottos/teaching aids/whatever is the appropriate word for this idea:

"What do you think is your Ponytential?" "Do you feel that you reached your Ponytential today?" "Write about how you feel about your Ponytential" ...I think the use of that might be endless...

Along that same note, another motivational saying I thought of (towards leadership, i.e. self leadership, as one can't lead before learning how to lead oneself & this can really be taken several ways): "Lead the Pony, or the Pony leads you" (I was thinking here: Pony=Life).

That's my contribution for now...the only name that came across my mind is Leg Up Club...leg up onto the horse, leg up on life, leg up onto leadership.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: Very cute dog story!  Haha, a thinking dog! It's amazing what vocabulary they can learn, and combine apparently. That "head tilt" thing is so funny. My Jess does it when she's bored and I casually say, "Walkies?" ...as if to say, "Did I hear right?" And then she doesn't stop the eye contact, and the ears are straight up. If I say "Walkies!" with intent and eye contact, she does a "Happy Dance" - haha - and heads for the door...

Club name: Hmmm. Difficult. Equi-something, but what something? *Equiquest* perhaps? Since it is a journey, and you probably discuss quests with literature your kids read?


*Roadyy*: I have no help for your dilemma... just a good rule of thumb for next time you buy something: After you buy something expensive, stop looking at those sorts of items - go totally deaf and blind as far as that item is concerned, or you will usually see something better... Works for cars, trucks, real estate, often saddles...

*Ellen*: Termites produce even more methane overall than cows do! And for good reason - not just pests, but major decomposers and recyclers of fallen wood in the world's forests...


----------



## Koolio

*And do it goes... (Not horse related)*

R.J. is my faithful canine companion, a Boxer. At 11 1/2 years old, he is the last of his litter and has been incredibly healthy and happy. Until recently...

Last week we trimmed his nails and noticed he was slipping out on one hind leg. Sometimes he seems perfect, sometimes he cannot keep his legs under him. It is clear however, that he is starting to have some troubles so I moved his kennel upstairs so he doesn't have to go up or down. I have also been diligent about lifting him on and off the bed. Sometimes he surprises me and leaps up or down on his own like he always has. Yesterday, I spoke to the breeder to learn more about how his litter mates developed spondylosis as they aged and booked an appointment next week with the vet. He is very old for his breed, so I am not surprised to see some issues come up.

At feeding time, RJ nearly jumps out of his skin excited. He LOVES food! This morning he acted like he didn't know what to do with his breakfast. Eventually he ate it as long as I was standing right by him, coaching him. If I moved away, he just followed. Tonight, he was indifferent and didn't even finish his supper but was incredibly thirsty. I let him drink some and put up his food for now, but he acted weird, devouring the water like he normally does his food. It is like he got the two mixed up. Now I am more worried and can't get into the vet until not Wednesday...

I've had geriatric boxers before and know the way of it, but I'm not ready for this. Anyways, I appreciate any advice or encouragement regarding geriatric dog care.

Here is a quick picture of the old man taken last year.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, I feel for you. Call the vet and let them know that he's drinking way, way more water. This is something they need to know. Good luck


----------



## Northernstar

Blue said:


> Koolio, I feel for you. Call the vet and let them know that he's drinking way, way more water. This is something they need to know. Good luck


Koolio, if this helps- DH had a Gordon Setter who lived to the age of 15, however lack of eating and more thirst kicked in a year before- it may be a kidney issue, and there are medications to help for those issues in senior dogs...


----------



## Northernstar

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> I have just gotten home from work.
> I have only skimmed through posts and liked a few pics, sorry guys.
> Usually I pay great attention to all posts.
> 
> Not that I am failing here, work has been a bear this week and will
> continue through most of my weekend.
> I can't complain my first working weekend this year.
> 
> Riding will have to wait, everything near me is muddy. No snow!
> 
> Aquarium project has slowed to a crawl.
> View attachment 562225
> 
> Aquascape is formed with the first coat of mortar.
> I hope by Christmas to have plants in the tank. It may happen.
> 
> After Christmas I will begin more renovation, will share some progress pics.
> 
> The Dragon Breathes and the Corn is Growing.
> 
> I will try to be more loyal throughout the rest of the week.


If there were such things as 'mini penguins', you'd be all set! That looks like a perfect penguinarium as is!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: call your vet and let them know about the increase in drinking and about the lack of appetite. those are very different than the mobility issues and should get you in much sooner. it could be many things, like a simple urinary tract infection, but diabetes and kidney issues are always possible with older animals.. but try not to borrow trouble. when you speak to the vet, ask if they want you to bring a urine sample with you (they will likely want to rule out an infection and at the same time look for glucose or protein in the sample). fingers crossed it's just a simple UTI.

as for the mobility issues, there are some really good supplements available to help. not sure if your guy is on any already, but my older dog gets Dasuquin daily and a fatty acid supplement to help with her mobility.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got an update from Bill a bit earlier, and it wasn't what I wanted to hear (esp after a crazy shift at work). Gamer decided to show off her rodeo bronc side today. And like the issues I had with her, she went from seeming to be fine to bucking like hell with no warning. Because of the solid walls of the indoor, he didn't have my concern about her going thru any fencing, so he rode her out of it - but he said it took a good 5 minutes for her to find her brain again. :-( I am hoping that since Bill stayed on and put her right back to work after her tantrum, she will start to realize that bucking is NOT the answer.. *sigh*


----------



## Northernstar

Busy past few days, folks! Nothing anyone here isn't used to- 2 hay deliveries yesterday in between chores/errands... But wow, that awesome, forever nice feeling of having a barn full of hay to the rafters again, with snow and wooly beasts that appreciate it to the fullest 

Clear, frozen skies of late, and very squeaky snow, Koolio!! Very squeaky indeed.....

This time of year it's a joyous happening when the sun comes up and we have a 'bluebird' sky.... such was today, and sunrise was around 8:20 a.m.... all the girls were stretching out to have a morning nap 'pretending' that the sun was very close.... the warmth could be felt somewhat however!


----------



## Northernstar

Only a few more days, and both DS's will be here for a few weeks for Christmas- while decorating the house a few weeks ago, I once again, (as all mothers do!) felt that old nostalgia of knowing the boys would be under the same roof, and sleeping for a time in their same rooms... their hand made cross stitch stockings are hung, and gifts under the tree... instead of squeaky, 'little boy' voices, there are the now deeper 'young man' voices asking if they should carry in more wood, or 'Heading out to ski, but will be back in time to help with dinner!'... Then on Christmas morning, as my 3 'men' are looking into their stockings, there's the proverbial, "Hey, who wants to trade my skittles for your M&M's?!" * That would be DH, who is forever a, 'man-boy' haha

After all the baking, gift giving, (I do receive some nice things too!) what do I get out of it? Well, I'll tell you, he he he..... 

Two shovelers out by the pasture gate with two shovels helping Mom after that last big snowstorm!!








The best part is, is that there are smiles all around, and the question, "Do you need anything else done, Mom?"

"No, that should do it, unless anyone's up for a winter trek and hot cocoa!"


----------



## Northernstar

Past time for sleep, but will leave you with a winter sunset from the North Country








Goodnight all, and hold those dear to you very close to your heart


----------



## Happy Place

Good morning everyone! 
NS very nice post. I am so looking forward to some mom and son time! Tonight I am going to a showing of his first short film. He wrote the script and his roommate produced. My son graduates from U of M this spring. Proud Momma!!

I'm sitting in my blind on this beautiful morning. It's windy but my blind is cozy! So far I have seen two cyotes but no deer. The yote are a threat to livestock and the farmer says I need to shoot on sight but the were too far and I couldn't call them in. I'll sit a. Couple more houses and head in for breakfast.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. Yall

Koolio I am so sorry R.J. is having problems. Looking at the picture makes me love him and I don't even know him. He looks like such a good boy. I am really sorry. Hope things smooth out and are not as bad as you think.

NS You are the perfect wife and mom. You are the gift, and they all 3 know that you are a wonderful gift. By the way, beautiful picture of the sunset.

Sue I have heard that the huge ant hills produce large quantities of methane. I would think that methane would be considered to be a renewable fuel source. Hum. But, having red ant bites discourages me from even thinking about encouraging large numbers of them for their methane. Maybe, one way would be to create a huge compost pile as a source of methane. I would love to see garbage recycled more, because I cringe at what goes into landfills worldwide daily. Just a thought.

I know I have missed many. Forgive. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Happy trails.

God bless and keep.

PH13 Sorry to hear about the bucking episode. Since he did ride it out, maybe it was 'nipped in the bud'. I sure learned from Red. The day River was jumping around while I was saddling him, I didn't dare stop. If he could put 2 and 2 together as well as Red, I would be starting out badly. "Oh well, guess I'll pitch a fit and she want put that saddle on me." They sure are big animals to deal with when they throw those tantrums.


----------



## ellen hays

HP Maybe a massive rack will wander thru soon:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Sorry to hear about the bucking episode. Since he did ride it out, maybe it was 'nipped in the bud'. I sure learned from Red. The day River was jumping around while I was saddling him, I didn't dare stop. If he could put 2 and 2 together as well as Red, I would be starting out badly. "Oh well, guess I'll pitch a fit and she want put that saddle on me." They sure are big animals to deal with when they throw those tantrums.


I agree they are entirely too smart for their own good sometimes. But I worry that this issue with Gamer isn't a tantrum, but an actual brain issue.. that is the big reason I sent her to a trainer: to see if _I_ was the problem/trigger or if it's something inherent with her.

Gamer is a miracle horse in that she shouldn't be alive at all - her mother was struck by lightning while Gamer was in utero. The mare barely survived (the colt at her side was killed) and she still has neurological issues to this day. We were all amazed when she carried the pregnancy to term, and then delivered a normal-looking foal. But she "checks out" at times - as in you can see her eyes go blank and she just explodes. I have witnessed several of these episodes while working her on the ground and been on her back for one.. and they are unlike any sort of 'tantrum' behavior I have ever seen, as there is no apparent trigger, no initial resistance. She will be totally fine, then check out, then be totally fine again and happily do whatever it was you asked her to do before the episode.

I have been worried since taking her and starting work with her that the issue is neurologic.. I would actually rather the issue BE me as that is something fixable. A neuro issue in her brain isn't. And a horse that is going to potentially have an episode at any given moment is not, imo, a safe riding horse, even if they are solid the other 99% of the time. Needless to say, I didn't get mch sleep last night. :-(

Hopefully all this worry is for nothing and it was indeed a silly youngster's tantrum..


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, hope RJ will turn out alright, hope something fixable.

Phantom, Gamer's behavior does sound strange, hope THAT'S something fixable too...


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

I can see why you didn't sleep well over this issue. Had no idea about her background. If you were seeing a "blank out" before, it probably is very troubling for you. I have been reading about problem horses that reach a certain point in training and just mellow out. I don't know if I could ride her after a blow up while on board, but I am scared of everything. Just hope this works out positively for you and your horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Took my phone with me to see River, the cute litl ole stink eye and here he is.

He let me walk up to him with the halter and put it on. What a sweetie.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I hope that Gamer works out to not be too insane. Even if she did have a neurological issue that made her unsafe to ride, since there is a physical reason for it in the lightening strike, she might be ok as a brood mare. I know you have much bigger plans for her than that though. 

Koolio, I would call the vet for sure and see if you can get worked in sooner. In the meanwhile, be sure that RJ gets all the water he wants and give him something tasty to eat.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: RJ is so beautiful! Boxers are the best!! They are so personable and fun, and RJ looks like a perfect example of the breed.  So sorry he is having these troubles. My Boxer Tasha, the one that started having Grand Mal seizures this year, also will randomly just keep drinking the water, as does my male Boxer Beau who will be 12yr in May of '15. 

When I spoke to my vet about the issue, he said it is a "repetative motion" problem, as opposed to actual thirst. So I watch their urinary output, to make sure it is not too dark or too light, and adjust the amount of water I give them. 

The other issues I found, is I am having a very hard time keeping Beau free of worms. He has to be wormed much more frequently that the other dogs, and I have started him on a daily yogurt for probiotics. 

Both of my Boxers have separation anxiety, and it has become even worse as they age. Tasha especially has to be right with me all the time. So that could be why RJ is following you more. 

I sure hope he gets back to his happy self soon. 

Phantom: so sorry to hear about Gamer, thanks for sharing her history. I don't know if it helps, but my Appy/TB cross would explode when she felt the pressure of her halter on the back of her head, when tied. It would happen without any warning at all, and after the halter would break, she would just stand there and be fine, like nothing happened. I had to train her to walk forward when tied, until there was pressure on the noseband. 

When riding, she would explode with absolutely no warning also. Very random. I finally discovered that I could see a very tiny twitch of her left ear before the explosion. 

So, I had to always ride her on contact, and the moment I saw that left ear move, I would circle her tight, in a 6-8 meter circle. She also did best with riding at least 2 hrs/day 5 days/wk. 

I don't know all her history, but the previous owner did admit to beating her one day into a corner, and he didn't stop until she exploded back out at him. I never did hear why he did that, and frankly didn't care, but I'm sure that did something to her. It took me a year before I was able to ride with a crop. 

The good news is, over time, she got better and better, the explosions got fewer and fewer, and less intense. 

Hopefully Gamer's explosions will decrease and become less intense also, but it may take a long while.


----------



## tjtalon

Workplace Christmas Dinner today, was nice. Since the senior officer, didn't have to respond to call;, a junior officer had to leave his dinner twice for a couple of minimal things (anything big, of course, I'd have been there to help him). (I was a good "mother" & covered his plate, so it wouldn't get too cold...couldn't help myself...). Our bonuses are rated on time of tenure, so mine wasn't too bad at all. Have to take a chunk out for car tags, got a little sad at remainder...I want to get a loveseat or decent chair for my living room, but would rather stash for...Garden of the Gods (Nicker!)! But have holiday pay coming, too, & American Furniture Warehouse does have good deals...thinking out loud here.

Was nearly 70 degrees today, very strange for December. It's being noised around on local weather media that our area will be in for winter storms unseen since the early 1990's (I remember those; 4' of snow & shut-downs of everything for days & days). Could happen. The summer & fall weather patterns are almost an exact blueprint. 

Well, is what it will be. Somehow I have to get to EMT-Basic classes from Feb 7 thru march 14. On a more personally important note, I do get stymied by awful weather happening on Mondays, when at work all week the weather has been beautiful. This coming Sunday is predicted (starting tomorrow night) plummeting temps & snow all day & most of the night, w/a a 30ish degree high on Monday.

Geez. If Janice's place was close by, it wouldn't matter so much, but it's a long drive onto high open prairie (btw, the rescue place I've mentioned to check out isn't all that much closer to me, just a different direction...but still need to check it out further, for sure). Guess I'll see...if what it will be. I won't unlearn anything.

Tracey, I hope RJ is hanging in okay & you find out soon a solution. 

Ellen, such a nice picture, I love River's markings. I see no "Stink Eye", but guess he has a nickname now!

Onward & upward, everyone...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Gosh, I thought for sure I would wake up this morning to many pages to read, but Nope! Everyone must be busy!!

TJ, did everyone bring a dish for that gathering? We are having our luncheon on Thursday. Love that day. Such GREAT food. Everyone brings a dish. Such good cooks we have. 

Koolio, i too would recall the vet and tell them it's more than they think and have them get you in sooner. Just from experience with Maggie, it could be something internal like liver failure, gall bladder issues....blood work and/or ultra sound can help.

PH, that situation sounds scary to me.:shock: I personally wouldn't want to risk an 'explosion' and get very hurt....but that is cautious me...and you definitely have more saddle time in than I do. I guess experiencing recently a horse explode on my trainer and she getting so hurt has put a major scare into me. Also, when my reentry to horses began just a mere three years ago....I took a 'wild eyed' horse off someone hands. I too think she had neurologic issues. She was a twin, had lost her sibling, and had spent most of her life in a stall having rarely been touched....why you may ask? I never got the 'entire' story. :? Anyway, she ended up being too 'much' for me, even on the ground, so back she went! I hope you ending comes out better.

Be back in a sec.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so my sister came to town last night and we visited our dad. He couldn't keep a complete thought going. :-( I really need to read up on his disease so i understand better. Unlike many of the other residents, he doesn't even talk about the past!

We then met my neice and her fiancé out for dinner at this brand new place. It was SO cool! Very eclectic. Something this area lacks. I hope the owner does well. the food was FANTASTIC!!

Today is pictures with Santa, some Christmas shopping, and tonight my co-worker is hosting a Christmas Murder Mystery party!! I'm the introvert 'snobby' traveling entrepreneur. :rofl::rofl: She picked SUCH a perfect character for me!!! :lol: Really, I am not snobby.....but I can be quiet, so sometimes I know I can come across as being that way. 

Hoping it's fun. It's teachers from my floor. Two are new, one of them is an arrogant, condescending A-****. I can't stand when a person walks into our school as a newbie and tries to take over and thinks they are above the rest of us. I believe he needs to EARN his stripes.....many people like him....a few of us see his real colors. I will try to avoid him this evening.:wink:

Still looking for group name ideas. My sister came up with the Giddy-Up Gang. :lol: I thought that was cute!

Well, my troops are waiting. Have a GREAT day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Remali

Haven't posted much on here lately... was planning to do so (very fun thread!)... but the virus going around here has claimed another victim... I've been sort of down for the count.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, did everyone bring a dish for that gathering? We are having our luncheon on Thursday. Love that day. Such GREAT food. Everyone brings a dish. Such good cooks we have.


No, it was the big dinner for the entire place, all the departments plus the contract janitorial folks, 150-175 people approx. The restaurant (they lease the space & facilities) catered: prime rib, turkey, potatoes,dressing, green bean casserole salads, desserts. I stuffed myself, so much in fact I wondered how I could even be hungry this morning!

Remail, hope you feel better soon. I just got over that awful bug.

Hoping for an easy day today.

Everyone take care:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NM71: That Christmas Murder Mystery Party sounds like a blast! I think you have the perfect group name in every one of your posts...drum roll...

The RIDE STRONG Gang! 

Or how about LIVE AND RIDE STRONG (LARS) 

We had 5 new hires, 2 experienced, 3 newbies. One newbie already transferred, one newbie is cheerful and hardworking, and the other one, well, yea, one of those askholes. She kept telling me how everyone thinks she's mean and stuck up, so I tried and tried to "thaw" her out, but after months of her snapping at me, forget it.


----------



## Northernstar

Need to head out back to feed 3 wooly mares, so popping in quick-

PH, thanks to Sue's guidance, I finally found the page with your tree and mount- _beautiful_ _elk!_ My fave of the ungulates next to the moose.... (an elk on my uniform shirt, btw!) Tell your DH he doesn't have to go as far as Montana, though, but come to N MI where it's closer! Your tree and horse skirt are just lovely as well! 

Ellen, I blush with your gracious compliments, as you have me elevated almost to the status of sainthood! What a dear, sweet Auntie you are, and I think you have a heart of gold 

TJ, your gesture of 'Mom' in keeping that young man's plate warm when he was called away was so very sweet, and didn't escape my notice 

Must get out back, and without looking I guarantee there are eyes looking and ears straight up wondering just when I'll be there! (No ribs sticking out with these plump, furry beasts, so I'll not panic at the 5 minute delay! haha)

Here's a gorgeous, profound painting that was the avatar of one of the mods last year- (Tinyliny) I've saved it, and can hardly take my eyes from it.... What loveliness to see the gentle, giant animal being led in a snow storm passively by a tiny little girl.... I just love this!

_Does it not speak volumes about these majestic animals we love so_ _dearly?_ 









Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> Here's a gorgeous, profound painting that was the avatar of one of the mods last year- (Tinyliny) I've saved it, and can hardly take my eyes from it.... What loveliness to see the gentle, giant animal being led in a snow storm passively by a tiny little girl.... I just love this!
> 
> _Does it not speak volumes about these majestic animals we love so_ _dearly?_
> 
> View attachment 563785
> 
> 
> Goodnight all, and God Bless!


Good heavens, NS, wherever did you find this painting of me?:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> NM71: That Christmas Murder Mystery Party sounds like a blast! I think you have the perfect group name in every one of your posts...drum roll...
> 
> The RIDE STRONG Gang!
> 
> Or how about LIVE AND RIDE STRONG (LARS)
> 
> We had 5 new hires, 2 experienced, 3 newbies. One newbie already transferred, one newbie is cheerful and hardworking, and the other one, well, yea, one of those askholes. She kept telling me how everyone thinks she's mean and stuck up, so I tried and tried to "thaw" her out, but after months of her snapping at me, forget it.


Asfor the new hires, I know what you mean...'nuff said.

And for the suggestion for Nicker's group name: I love it! Right under our noses


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> TJ, your gesture of 'Mom' in keeping that young man's plate warm when he was called away was so very sweet, and didn't escape my notice


Well, what else can you do! Besides, this guy is my Friday-Saturday partner (2 heavy duty days). I like & admire this young man very much; former Marine, tours in Iraq & Afghanistan. Good heart & intelligent.Heading for Fire Academy. I do try to not get attached (have seen so many come & go) but will miss this young man when he leaves. (And, he's taught me a lot about sensory awareness of environment/body language in people...Marines in combat do learn a awful (yup) lot...).:shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Worked today and didn't get home till around 9:30.
Tomorrow back to work.

I'm not sure what day it is any more.
Too many contractors and projects going on all at once.

Sorry no horse stories, I haven't seen them in really 2 weeks.
Except with a flashlight, from a distance, while getting firewood in the dark. :shock:

Still working on aquarium stuff later in the night.

Got to crash now and do it all again tomorrow.

I've at least been reading everything.


----------



## Celeste

I am sitting by the phone at 3:00 a.m. waiting to hear back from my daughter. She went ice skating with some friends and fell and broke her elbow. She is done at the ER, but finishing up at the pharmacy. They don't think she will need surgery; just a cast.


----------



## SueC

Hey Celeste, ouch! :-( And just before Christmas too. ...on the bright side, at least your Christmas isn't in summer, so she won't miss out on swimming much while the cast is on (unless your family are those kind of people who pick holes in the ice to go for refreshing winter baths...)


----------



## Blue

Celeste, I'm so sorry! A broken elbow is no small thing. Hope it goes well for her.


----------



## Remali

Oh ouch, a broken elbow is so painful... I hope your daughter recovers quickly Celeste.

I'm still laying low, hoping to get over this virus, last night was sort of rough (coughing and blowing my dang nose non-stop), I'm feeling a teensy-weensy better, so far, this morning.

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, swift recovery for your daughter, Celeste..that does sound painful for sure.

Remali, hope you keep getting to feel better today.

Hope you get some rest here & there, MR. Oh, tank question: w/the mortar arrangement you built, how did you do that to keep it from leaching into the water, once the water is there? Just curious, sure looks nice...

I'm moving slow this morning on purpose, got the coffee on. Need to do some housekeeping today. Cold out, but not horribly so, supposed to snow & looks like it will. Good day to stay inside. Will see what the morning looks like tomorrow, whether I'm going out to Janice's or not. Would really like to.

Yup, just looked out the window, it's starting to snow...

Saw a picture on FB of a pretty mare for sale (looks black, white feet & a white star); 9 y/o, just over 14 hands, gaited, description sounds like a quiet mover, easy to ride. Dear Santa (lol!)...

Have a good day all!


----------



## Happy Place

LOL if we are asking Santa, I saw a nice Lil horse on Craigslist too! It's not the horse, it's everything after that I can't afford


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Celeste, hoping your daughter is OK.

TJ, that IS a nice horsey!:wink:

AA, liking the name....RIDE STRONG Equine Leadership Program. How's that sound all put together?

Had a great time last night at the murder mystery party. Many people thought my character was the murderer, but nope! :lol:.com.com

Yesterday was very productive with shopping. Did I already mention that? Gosh, sometimes I forget what I post! LOL

Went out to the barn and was drawn into the saddle even though it was cold and misty. jay had a bit of spunk in him. I usually turn left out of the driveway, but he seemed to want to go right today, so I let him. I saw a difference in his gait. I think he was happy to go a different direction. I think he is getting sour of the normal routes.

Sometimes, like today, i feel like he wants to 'be a horse' and take off and give a buck, but he doesn't. There's something trained into his brain that says keep cool. 

he did give a big mound of horse eating snow a good snort!:shock::lol::lol:

Been pretty lazy today. It's ben drizzly all day, a good day to chill on the couch and nap. Pipes has been great friend to be with today. I think all the shopping and Santa pictures wore her out.

That's about here on my end. Hoping everyone is having a great weekend.

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

Drizzling here, and a laundry backsplash to finish tiling. Have a great evening and day, all! :wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> RIDE STRONG Equine Leadership Program. How's that sound all put together?


Love it!

NS: thank you for the kind words and that artwork is simply lovely.

Remali: hope you are feeling better asap

Celeste: so sorry to hear about your daughter's injury. I hope she isn't too uncomfortable.


DH and I went down to Virginia for the Old Dominion's Christmas party yesterday. Its a fun group of people, so the dinner and silent auction are just an added bonus. As always, came home with a couple couldn't-live-without items and had a blast. After dinner, we all went down to the pool (the bar closes at 10pm!) and alternated between sitting around inside and going outside to stand on the patio and watch the meteor shower! Mother nature put on quite the display. 

It's always so fun to see people you normally only see at rides all dressed up!











Also had the opportunity to speak at length with a couple endurance vets about my concerns/suspicions regarding Gamer. More food for thought..


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening! as Alfred would say!

Work again baby sitting the contractors.
Depends, diaper cream and moist towels were the weapons of choice today.

I am a programmer so I hired a programmer as a sub-contractor.
I can't do it all and manage all the other mess.

What a weekend.

No horse stuff from me, wife and I picked up hay today.
I at least have seen my horses today, eating hay. 

I can tell they miss the riding.
They look at me strange especially when they here the diesel.
Can we go for a ride?

TJ: Stuff does leach out of the mortar.
Process of curing must occur first, soaking until pH and alkalinity are normal.
This may take a month, I will start Mon or Tues.
It may start in the basement bathtub not sure yet.
Hot water and or salt may accelerate the leaching process.
Easier in the tub for filling and draining.

See I have learned patience from being around horses. 

Good night all. 

"The Dragon is Breathing" and "The Corn is Growing".
Corn is growing quite well tonight, too much weekend work.
I am still loyal here, been reading all and liking.

NM: What of your trip to Virginia???


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste, sure hope your daughter had a great time skating before the fall. Hopefully she will recover quickly, and have a wonderful Christmas. 

Love the RIDE STRONG Equine Leadership Prorgam, its going to be a super group.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, the more I see it and think about it, RIDE STRONG Equine Program is sounding better and better all the time. Even though the program I am designing now deosn't involve riding, it may in the future...do you still think that is OK?

MR, I'll PM you.

Happy Monday all! Ugh:-( our weather is fluctuating so terribly, I woke with such sinus.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Piper meets Santa!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA, the more I see it and think about it, RIDE STRONG Equine Program is sounding better and better all the time. Even though the program I am designing now deosn't involve riding, it may in the future...do you still think that is OK?


I really really like this...your initial program will be grooming/horse care/how to be around them, is that what I earlier understood? As it gets going, there's gonna be at least one kid that going to ask "can I just sit on him/her for a minute?" Others will follow that lead, I bet. Just a thought, this really could evolve.


----------



## Roadyy

Short on time this morning catching up with work, but wanted to share these from the weekend with my friends here. Hope you enjoy them as much as we did. This place is amazing and I can't wait to go back January 10th.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider;6719641
TJ: Stuff does leach out of the mortar.
Process of curing must occur first said:


> Ah, I see....
> Not sure I'd trust the salt 'tho.
> "Designated bathtub" good idea
> 
> Someone recently mentioned that they always managed to kill fihs. So easy to do:-(When I've had to change tanks/scale down/move, I've had a bucket of "starter kit" water from the previous tank for PH (kinda like aquarium "sourdough starter" lol!) In a couple of my beginning tanks, I'd just put a few inexpensive guppies for "canaries down the mine shaft" (I know, sounds awful). My former 14 gal was difficult, but once I got it right, it stayed right...hence the 8-9 y/o Catfish & Pleco I have at present (the Albino Cats were just as old, they got rehomed).


----------



## Roadyy

Back long enough go share a couple of videos then off again. Hopefully I can get caught on to see what happened to Celeste's daughter's elbow.

Here is where we stayed this weekend.






And here I let a young Jumper/Hunter girl ride Little Man. She has asked about feeling his seat since seeing him jump the gate of the stall back at the other event.


----------



## Celeste

The story on the elbow is that she (my daughter) went ice skating. About 1 minute after she got on the ice, she fell. It hurt like crazy, but she got someone to help her get back up and kept skating. Then she went out to dinner with her friends. 

By midnight, it was really starting to hurt pretty good and she could no longer move it. She went to the ER. She has a radial head fracture. 

Doesn't that sound like something crazy that a kid raised by a horse person would do?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> The story on the elbow is that she (my daughter) went ice skating. About 1 minute after she got on the ice, she fell. It hurt like crazy, but she got someone to help her get back up and kept skating. Then she went out to dinner with her friends.
> 
> By midnight, it was really starting to hurt pretty good and she could no longer move it. She went to the ER. She has a radial head fracture.
> 
> Doesn't that sound like something crazy that a kid raised by a horse person would do?


That sounds exactly like something a horse person/ raised by a horse person would do! 

Sure hope she gets better really soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA, the more I see it and think about it, RIDE STRONG Equine Program is sounding better and better all the time. Even though the program I am designing now deosn't involve riding, it may in the future...do you still think that is OK?


It is very much ok! The point of learning about horses is to ride, eventually isn't it? I am very sure some that join will already have horses, and others may get some after joining. 

Do you think you may take the group to lessons sometime, as the program evolves? Field trips? 

The kids are going to love it.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry she is having to go through it, but glad she will, like so many outdoorsy kids before her, will survive. I hate seeing kids stuffed in a house because the parents are afraid of them getting hurt or sick. Geesh, that is how their immune system builds it's strength library to fight future ailments.

I hope she heals quickly, Celeste.

I am a walking zombie this morning. Poured salt in my coffee and putting my boots on the wrong feet. Drove half way to the old barn before remembering the horses aren't there anymore. 

I will try to catch on the reading at some point today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy;6721905 I am a walking zombie this morning. Poured salt in my coffee and putting my boots on the wrong feet. Drove half way to the old barn before remembering the horses aren't there anymore. QUOTE said:


> it must be the day, cause I TOO am a walking zombie!!! :--( My kids keep correcting me.....I just told them finally....I'm out of it, we'll just roll with it. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Oh and I did drop the boys off at the new place last night. Got there this morning to feed them to find Doc watching over Trusty and LM as they slept under the big oak tree in their paddock. Guess they are either settled in or too tired from the weekend to fuss. lol

MN17, I like the new name.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> It is very much ok! The point of learning about horses is to ride, eventually isn't it? I am very sure some that join will already have horses, and others may get some after joining.
> 
> Do you think you may take the group to lessons sometime, as the program evolves? Field trips?
> 
> The kids are going to love it.


AnitaAnne, so right on...I think Nicker should DO the lessons (how's that on yr plate, girlfriend:lol


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Oh and I did drop the boys off at the new place last night. Got there this morning to feed them to find Doc watching over Trusty and LM as they slept under the big oak tree in their paddock. Guess they are either settled in or too tired from the weekend to fuss. lol
> 
> MN17, I like the new name.


Maybe Doc was telling the boys as they slept: "It's okay brothers. just a new thing. When we get rested: Next time we see that guy, we'll GET him!":lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Not a HorseMonday story, but it's Monday & is about horses, so that kinda-sorta works!:

Janice tesxed earlier, around 8a: cold out there, mid-20s (not much warmer here). Neither of us wanted to be out there in it (& only Spirit would've been not grumpy about it, Bailey would've been). Next Monday supposed to be a bit warmer, mid-40s, partly sunny (10% chance of snow on Sunday). Janice said she has a 10:30am Dr appt that day but will reschedule for the afternoon. So, next Monday 10am I'll be there, if the weather holds as predicted. FINGERS CROSSED.

Good boost-thing at end of texting that I wanted to share, to show you guys what you already know: that I have an awesome instructor:

Me: "Sounds like a good plan. Want to accomplish some prep this week: exercise ball/balance & stretching. Anything else you can think of for my focus/motivation?"

Her: "I think your focus and motivation are already there. Horse deprivation can do that! Just loosen up and think about having fun. Don't worry about perfection". 

How cool is that....


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Ah, I see....
> Not sure I'd trust the salt 'tho.
> "Designated bathtub" good idea


I can trust the salt as long as it's rinsed well.



Roadyy said:


> I am a walking zombie this morning. Poured salt in my coffee and putting my boots on the wrong feet. Drove half way to the old barn before remembering the horses aren't there anymore.


Sad state of affairs there Roadyy.
Are you sure you wish to admit this?

I came home early today to clean out a pipe that leaves a grease trap.
Pipe actually runs to the drain field.
Got it mostly clear, not finished, got dark just now.:shock:
While leaning over small block wall reaching 3' into pit I cracked a rib.
Actually heard it pop, low and on my left side.
Not too bothersome but still a huge inconvenience.
Low enough it doesn't hurt while I breath, coughed once, that's another story.

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Blue

Maryland, be careful! I did that once pulling weeds and thought it was cracked because I heard the pop. Turned out it was dislocated. A quick trip to the chiropractor or osteopath and it was good as new.


----------



## Eole

Hello everyone :wave:
This is a busy time for me, I enjoy reading you daily, but can hardly find time to write. DH is back full time at the ski centre, plus still running the company. I do more horse chores when winter comes and keep running between work and barn and home. Things will get into a routine after the Holidays, but for now, when I'm done, I crash!

Took Alizé for a ride in the woods Saturday. Snow is getting deeper, it was quite a work out, but she didn't sweat at all, I guess she's still fit. Riding in the snow is really magical. I plan to drag and level the arena tomorrow, with a wood pallet behind ATV, we'll see if that works.

Cracked rib, that's painful. Maybe I can think of a silly joke to make you laugh? :twisted:
Celeste, sorry about your daughter. They usually cast radius head for a short period, as this joint gets really stiff. She'll need physio as soon as possible.

Koolio, how is your dog?


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I finally got eye pictures of my three at home:

Chivas first: 7yr old RMHA gelding (he must have stayed up late - he has bags under his eyes)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sassy: 19yr old QH mare - she has a bump/scratch/something on her right eye (couldn't resist the peeking out pic)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello Eole! :wave:

MR, cracked rib by leaning over a wall????:shock::shock::shock: YIKES!!

TJ, YES!! I would LOVE to give the lessons. I had planned on going to an equine facility after college graduation to become a riding instructor, but then I had my accident.....you know the rest.:-( Maybe my dream can come true after all there years! :thumbsup: You never can tell!

I have to share. We are doing a secret Santa at work. We had to fill out a little questionnaire hoping to get people to know us a bit better. One question was "What songs would be on the sound track of your life?" The girl I got put 4 songs down, so I downloaded them, and burnt them...plus a few others onto a disk. This with some Christmas M&Ms will be her second gift!!

I'm so excited about this. What better gift than music? :clap: I hope she likes it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, I would say Sassy has a human eye...aye?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Last but not least: 

Dreamer: 23yr old Arabian/paint cross gelding (the best one to pose!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, these eye pictures above are to compare to the article in Western Horseman that referenced the shape of the eyes as r/t behavior. 

I don't know which one they are most like, but do I have two horses with the stinky/human eye???


----------



## tjtalon

Pretty horses, AA, & all have beautiful eyes!

Good to "see" you Eole (have been wondering about Tracey's dog also).

MR, OUCH. Hope that heals fast.

Have to drive downtown early to hopefully get a parking place for that court thing. Yuck. Guess I'll be sitting in my car waiting for the court doors to open. Fingers crossed for a parking place...

Later all..


----------



## Roadyy

Koolio, I hope RJ is able to overcome this and get back to normal and enjoy a few more good years with you.


PH, Have you heard anything else on Dreamer since Thursday and her rodeo flashback? Just read another post and see the back story. I too hope is simply something physical that is triggering the episodes instead of neurological. 

NS, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas holiday with your boys and love the pictures. You are so good at capturing the essence of the moment. I also just saw the painting from TinyLiny's Avatar and think it's great! Thank you. Glad you had fun down in the Old Dominion at the party. It sounds like a lot of fun.

HP, hope you are able to help a few live stock out by plinking a couple of yotes. Good luck with the horned does too.

Ellen, He does have that sweetness in his look at you. Hope that never goes away.

AA, hope those new hires work out so as to give you a little break and ability to take your vacations. I remember you having issues with it before with short handed help.

Tj, sounds like you have a good partner in that young marine. I know he appreciated your care for his meal as he got called out.

Ramali, I hope the sickness retreats soon and lets you get back to enjoying your days.

MN17, glad Jay was all in for the ride and willing to let you know when he is bored with your decisions of riding directions. lol 
The look on Piper's face with Santa behind her is just begging to know what she did that was so bad to be subjected to this. "What, What did I do?"

MR, I am willing to admit I am only half forgetful. Now had I gone all the way to the barn and called the property owners asking where the horses are then I doubt I would have admitted that. lol

Hope your rib is healed quickly and stays only mildly uncomfortable.

Joke for you.


Married couple been together 10 years and both love to fish. Only blemish in the marriage is the wife hates her husband's really bad gas as he falls asleep. They get so bad they rattle the lamp. She told him " One of these nights you are going to fart so hard you're gonna blow your guts out." He responded with typical Tim Allen grunt followed with another fart. 

Two weeks later they returned from fishing and it was her turn to clean them. As she is throwing the inards in the can she remembered the prior conversation and decided to save some in a ziplock bag. She put it under her pillow and sure enough later that night just as her husband was asleep he started the gas attack. She gently poured the fish remains between his legs and went to the bathroom. About 2 minutes later he let one loose that rattled the neighbors windows. Then she started hearing the awfullest racket coming from the bedroom and was doing all she could not to bust out laughing. Finally he quite down and she gathered herself to return to bed.

A few minutes of silence then he spoke up to ask if she remembered what she told him about farting so hard he was going to blow his guts out. Of course she said yes with a slight nicker. He then says:

"Well, by the grace of God and these two index fingers, I GOT THEM ALL BACK IN!!!"


----------



## Remali

Beautiful horses you have AA!

I know of a few horses who have the white sclera (they are Arabians), all are wonderful, calm and gentle horses. I have heard some people say that they think it has something to do with disposition/behavior, although I am not sure how color could do that, but I've never seen it to be true at all. My friend's Arabian stallion has white sclera (a lot of the Ivanhoe Tsultan horses seem to have it) and her kids can handle/ride and show her stallion he is so gentle and well-mannered.

And... I am finally over with that virus... yay! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Remali said:


> Beautiful horses you have AA!
> 
> I know of a few horses who have the white sclera (they are Arabians), all are wonderful, calm and gentle horses. I have heard some people say that they think it has something to do with disposition/behavior, although I am not sure how color could do that, but I've never seen it to be true at all. My friend's Arabian stallion has white sclera (a lot of the Ivanhoe Tsultan horses seem to have it) and her kids can handle/ride and show her stallion he is so gentle and well-mannered.
> 
> And... I am finally over with that virus... yay!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Glad you are feeling better! 

In a weird twist of fate, it is the horse *without* the white sclera, Chivas, who is the most nervous! They are all smart and sweet.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> PH, Have you heard anything else on Dreamer since Thursday and her rodeo flashback? Just read another post and see the back story. I too hope is simply something physical that is triggering the episodes instead of neurological.


Gamer was fine immediately after the rodeo and the following couple days he worked with her there was no reaction. The trainer intentionally repeated everything he had done leading up to the rodeo and didn't get even a hesitation. He was pleased about that, but it pretty much cemented things for me. :-(

In my experience, a horse reacting to something new/scary so explosively on first introduction would not simply stop reacting to it after 5 minutes of bucking (unless maybe it was a pain reaction and you removed the pain). The next experience to the trigger might not be so explosive, but there would be _some_ kind of reaction. But Gamer went from fine to explosive to fine. Then add in the fact what the trainer had been doing at the time of the rodeo was _not_ anything new, nor did anything else happen (sudden noise, etc) that he was aware of to trigger the bucking. So exactly what happened with me, in terms of no apparent reason.

Bottom line for me comes down to safety. While I know that any horse could buck, there is a big difference between one that may buck (simply because its a horse and has a mind of its own) and one that has shown it _will_ buck, and explosively, with no warning and for no appreciable reason. And not just a buck or two, but a full 3-5 minutes worthy of the NFR. 

I have been agonizing over what to do, but the unanimous consensus of everyone I have spoken with, including several vets (one of whom is a boarded neurologist) is that there are too many normal horses in the world to take the risk riding this one. They agree it sounds neurologic vs behavioral. If you look at all the outcomes of people who have been strucky by lightning, they have a host of problems--and they were fully deleoped when it happened, not an embryo. Several people have suggested putting her down..  Even hearing it from others, I still feel like I am being a quitter, letting my fear win, not giving her a chance, etc.. but my gut tells me not riding her is the right decision.

I am working on the what-now part. We don't have the space to keep her and be able to get another green horse (the whole point of having taken her was partly to get her out of a bad situation but also to start on our next generation of endurance horses, as the boys are not getting any younger). But selling her as a broodmare (she is extremely well bred) doesn't seem like an option as I have no way of knowing that someone won't try to get on her at some point, putting themselves and her at risk. Finding a situation as a pasture potato is unlikely as how many people are trying to find similar situations? *sigh*


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13 that is a bummer about Gamer, but you have to do what is right for you. 

Not too many people want a pasture pet, or even a sound horse. 

What you can't do is forsee what others will do. If you rehome her as a broodmare and the fool decides to try riding her, that is on them, not you. 

Has she had any foals? She has overcame much during her short life. Maybe she deserves a chance to be a broodmare.


----------



## Blue

Phantom I absolutely sympathize. You're defintely making the right decision in not riding her IMO and I'm sure you'll make the right decision for her future.

A couple of years ago I had to euthanize an OTTB for the exact same behavior. I couldn't in good conscience sell him and I couldn't risk him ending up at the "auction". It was an extremely difficult decision, but I've never regretted it. I was with him and he knew peace and kindness before he went. 

So sorry you're in this situation.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay Roadyy: when are you going to post some pictures of the new place?


----------



## Roadyy

Do I have to? When I can get through all of my prior evening engagements then I will take a couple of pics of their new holding pen. I had a roll of Tifton 85 delivered last evening and they were contently eating on it as I left last night. There was still a bit of premium coastal on the ground from the other bale DW threw out just before lunch.

I stopped by again last night after my Church board meeting and had some time with Little Man. He was free following me all over the place including backing up when I stopped and backed up. The dogs started barking so the BM's bf came out to see what the rukus was to find me out there playing. He said he has never seen a horse follow someone around like that just by walking out in the pasture. I said that is my boy! They all love him and his color as well as his loving attention as they muck the area.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 You are in a bad place. I know it is hard to try to consider Gamer's fate. You are admirable to consider her welfare now and in the future as well as those who may come into contact with her later. I guess it would be a vets call as to whether her genetic integrity was compromised since she was in the mare's womb when the lightning struck. Things happen and you have been there for her in her unique existence. A peaceful end if she is not able to produce stable foals would be a kindness. You are diminishing the possibilities of her foals having the same fate she does. It is the same as when someone spays or neuters an animal and prevents the possibly unwanted generations form suffering. If Gamer is not affected genetically by the timing of the lightning strike during her time in the mare's uterus, then she will be a wonderful broodmare. I am so sorry you are having to make this call. I know it is a difficult situation. I know you will do the right thing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I guess it would be a vets call as to whether her genetic integrity was compromised since she was in the mare's womb when the lightning struck. You are diminishing the possibilities of her foals having the same fate she does.


I have spoken with multiple vets and the bottom line is it's all just educated guesses. Nobody knows and there is no way to test for it. That is why I am hesitant even to have her used as a broodmare.. because even if the issue isn't genetic and won't pass on to the foal, who is to say the actual pregnancy itself won't affect Gamer's condition?


----------



## Blue

Phantom, have you thought about if her "neurologic condition" could worsen over time? Or even take a wonky turn? Again, just guesses, but the what if's are numerous. This is a difficult situation for you. I know you're going to consider all the options and make the best decision for Gamer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Phantom, have you thought about if her "neurologic condition" could worsen over time? Or even take a wonky turn? Again, just guesses, but the what if's are numerous. This is a difficult situation for you. I know you're going to consider all the options and make the best decision for Gamer.


I think I have pondered just about everything possible, and my DH and BF are likely ready to lock me in a closet and leave me there. I don't know if some of my worries are valid concerns or wild paranoia. I tend to be overly cerebral and overthink things anyway, so this situation is really not helping that.

The episodes on the ground I now think I have witnessed haven't been explosive.. but I am hardly with the herd 24/7, so who knows what is happening when nobody is there to see? When Gamer first arrived, Dream wound up injured on several occasions. We originally attributed it to the herd working out the heirarchy, but now I wonder was it just horses being horses.. or did it take some time for the herd to adapt to Gamer's episodes and learn to just get the heck out of the way? Your guess is as good as mine.

I don't like things that don't have answers, that I can't fix.


----------



## Blue

I agree Phantom. I prefer things that are fixed with bandaids, stitches or vet wrap.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Is the trainer going to continue working with Gamer? It would be interesting to see how she progresses. There is the possiblity that since he rode that bucking episode out, that she won't do it again. 

What are the episodes you have seen on the ground, and were you working her at the time, or were she just out in the pasture?

I just keep thinking she is a powerful looking mare, and maybe very alpha mare type. Is there a possibility that her bucking is a frustration or confusion type reaction? By confusion I mean that she doesn't know what is wanted from her, so she bucks. It may be the way she has gotten her way about things in the past. 

My Percheron/Arab cross was that way, he never, I mean never ever, was submissive. None of that licky thing the clinicians are always looking for. 

When he was mad, he would have a bucking fit. Or stop and refuse to move an inch. It all depended on what "crime" the rider was guilty of, and how much energy he felt like putting out. 

I am absolutely terrible at sticking a bucking horse, so he was able to toss me without a huge effort. 

I took him to a clinic once and he was ok the first day, but the second day he had enough of being stalled and needed to go get some energy out. For some weird unknown reason, I was not allowed to lunge him (what he needed) and so I let a trainer there ride him. I told her she better keep him going, and let him get his energy out, and she did try, but it didn't work. She rode him hard for 45 min before our scheduled ride, and he was still bucking in between galloping. 

So she rode him through the "lesson" and he still was mad as a hornet. she rode him an additional hour, and he still wouldn't settle down. Still bucking and galloping. 

He was older when I started him, 3.5yrs, and very used to getting his own way. I bought him straight from the breeder, and they were very intimidated by him. 

I could only ask him to do things, never demand. Oh yeah, I also always made sure his belly was full before I rode. Hunger would definately make him mad!

Anyway, the point is, it might not be neurological with her, it may just be her way of coping when she doesn't like something. Maybe she is just used to having her own way. 

Maybe more training will help her.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne, just curios, where is your gelding now? Do you still have him? Did he ever settle?


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Gamer was fine immediately after the rodeo and the following couple days he worked with her there was no reaction. The trainer intentionally repeated everything he had done leading up to the rodeo and didn't get even a hesitation. He was pleased about that, but it pretty much cemented things for me. :-(
> 
> In my experience, a horse reacting to something new/scary so explosively on first introduction would not simply stop reacting to it after 5 minutes of bucking (unless maybe it was a pain reaction and you removed the pain). The next experience to the trigger might not be so explosive, but there would be _some_ kind of reaction. But Gamer went from fine to explosive to fine. Then add in the fact what the trainer had been doing at the time of the rodeo was _not_ anything new, nor did anything else happen (sudden noise, etc) that he was aware of to trigger the bucking. So exactly what happened with me, in terms of no apparent reason.
> 
> Bottom line for me comes down to safety. While I know that any horse could buck, there is a big difference between one that may buck (simply because its a horse and has a mind of its own) and one that has shown it _will_ buck, and explosively, with no warning and for no appreciable reason. And not just a buck or two, but a full 3-5 minutes worthy of the NFR.
> 
> I have been agonizing over what to do, but the unanimous consensus of everyone I have spoken with, including several vets (one of whom is a boarded neurologist) is that there are too many normal horses in the world to take the risk riding this one. They agree it sounds neurologic vs behavioral. If you look at all the outcomes of people who have been strucky by lightning, they have a host of problems--and they were fully deleoped when it happened, not an embryo. Several people have suggested putting her down..  Even hearing it from others, I still feel like I am being a quitter, letting my fear win, not giving her a chance, etc.. but my gut tells me not riding her is the right decision.
> 
> I am working on the what-now part. We don't have the space to keep her and be able to get another green horse (the whole point of having taken her was partly to get her out of a bad situation but also to start on our next generation of endurance horses, as the boys are not getting any younger). But selling her as a broodmare (she is extremely well bred) doesn't seem like an option as I have no way of knowing that someone won't try to get on her at some point, putting themselves and her at risk. Finding a situation as a pasture potato is unlikely as how many people are trying to find similar situations? *sigh*


This is so hard...and big...Phantom. I don't think at all that you would be a "quitter", something beyond the scope is making this mare explode like that, then come back to normal so suddenly. I'm not experienced, but my first thought w/your previous story was "Gotta be neurological...can horses have epilepsy?" I didn't want to post that thought at the time, wanted to see what the experts & you came up with. So..hard decision this, for you...


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: I am with you on this one, there are too many safer horses out there.

I've dealt with some bucking fits, all explained, mostly ground bees.
We must live to ride another day! 

I have had to tap out before and not ashamed of it.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> This is so hard...and big...Phantom. I don't think at all that you would be a "quitter", something beyond the scope is making this mare explode like that, then come back to normal so suddenly. I'm not experienced, but my first thought w/your previous story was "Gotta be neurological...can horses have epilepsy?" I didn't want to post that thought at the time, wanted to see what the experts & you came up with. So..hard decision this, for you...


I also am no expert but I believe that horses can have epilepsy or even bipolar disorder. I feel that can have lots of disorders but can't tell us.


----------



## Northernstar

PH, so sorry you're going through this- I have a bay Morgan prone to founder that I can no longer ride, but she's the smartest, most compliant horse one could imagine. It matters not that she's now a step above a pasture puff, (I hand walk and do much ground work with her, and she's quite well trained!), and I get great pleasure with having her just as she is. 

I've always viewed horses as looking through _their_ eyes- Is my Morgan sad that she isn't ridden? Absolutely not! Frankly, I think all my horses are happier to go jogging down the road as we did today than have me on their back! HaHa

She's loved and cared for, roaming about with the others in the little herd and enjoys her life and my attentions, just as happy as a lark 

Too often, I think the world views we horse owners as only in a realm of 'saddling up and riding', whereas in truth, that isn't of their _natural state_ from the beginning. I see it a privilege that our horses, (prey animals), _even allow us on their backs whatsoever....._

I refuse to ever feel guilty that I ride only occasionally/when I wish, and _have one I can't ride at all_, but I love that mare dearly, and she'll be with me until her last day.

Just a wee thought from a Naturalist, and fellow horse owner


----------



## Northernstar

Quick note then ready for a good night's sleep- quite a busy day! Tons of baking coupled with tons of horse work, including a good jog with my chestnut Morgan down our long forested road....

Roadyy, so glad you've enjoyed the scenic photos! It truly is God's Country for those of us in the North 

Feeling puzzled regards to visiting 'Old Dominion' prompted me to look back to further pgs (how many do accumulate after being absent a few days!), and I think you've mistaken me for PH- we _do_ both have long hair, and both have husbands! If you remember past photos, I'm only 5 ft tall .... You have the alibi of exhaustion in your favor, however! haha

Here's a photo I found taken from the other day when we had that blue bird sky.... Glad for the fresh falling snow atm, as we haven't had any new powder for a few days......









Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> AnitaAnne, just curios, where is your gelding now? Do you still have him? Did he ever settle?


The Percheron/Arab? Well, he did get better and better as he got older, but as i was the only one who rode him, (except that trainer for one week) we had a equal partnership. I didn't tell him what to do, and he didn't tell me what to do. 

I did have a slight edge over him, as I was his source of food! But truely we had a good relationship, I would ask, and he would usually do what I ask of him. I rode almost completely from my seat, never used my heels (or very slightly) and only slight contact on the reins. He hated loose reins, and hated to walk anywhere. Trotting was both of our favorites.

I also lunged him every time before I rode, just for about 5 minutes, to see what kind of mood he was in. There were 3 basic moods, I called them Percheron days, Arabian days, and feeling good days. 

Percheron days he was lazy, and i had to do a bit more encouraging. 

Arabian days he was quite wild, bucking and spooking at nothing, and I didn't ride those days, or waited until after he got some steam off in the pasture.

Feeling good days, he would give a playful buck, but he was eager to go, and impatient for me to get on. Those could start out a bit rocky, but I would just lunge him for 30 min or so then ride. Some of our best work was on those days. 

I had the hardest time teaching him to do a canter depart. That horse had about 12 different trots, and he just didn't seem to understand the canter idea. I tried asking over a log, but he still didn't get it. So I jumped him! After the jump (he loved to jump) he would canter off. Eventually, I would just move my seat like a jump, and he would make the canter depart. 

He was fun to ride, and also nerve-racking. I never knew what would set him off, and he was way to big and strong for me to control once he had a fit. 

After a while though, I could read him so well, he rarely caught me off guard. He never intentially hurt me, he just reacted to fear with explosions. Well, fear and sometimes when he was mad. 

If i was on the ground, that horse would practially crawl into my lap if he was scared of something, but honestly, not much scared him. He knew he was big and could use his body mass against people, like for instance the poor farrier that he loved to lean on. I swear he just did it to see what the poor man would do. I had to shake my finger in his face and threaten dire consequences to make him stop. :lol:

One time i let a friend ride him, and she tried to kick him to go, so he went all mule and refused to move. She kicked and kicked and kicked, and he just got more and more stubborn. Eventually, she got tired and got off, and Baby gave me the evilest look! Jeez if looks could kill!! That horse was really mad at me for the whole incident. 

But you asked what happened to him, and the problem was, he had the joints of a Percheron, and bones of a cross. Over time, his joints began to break down and the tendons would pop off his fetlocks. It was bad, but he always recovered, until too much bone was gone. 

I bought him at 3.5yrs in August 2001 from the breeder, and I was only able to ride him steady until 2007, and lightly for two years after that. by 2009 he was no longer ridable, and I had to have him put down the summer of 2012. 

Here's a picture of his last day on earth. RIP Baby


----------



## Roadyy

NS you were correct in my error. It was not intentional as I was reading and responding/adding to responses. I just didn't move the cursor back up to my responses to PH when I typed that. I will accept the excuse of sleep deprivation as the cause.lol


The Jeep has been delivered to it's new home and out of my yard. I did not feel bad seeing it go so I now know it was the right choice. 

I will try and get some pics of the boys at the new place this evening.

The truck I used to pull it is an 09 Chevy 2500 so you can get an idea of just how big the Jeep got. lol


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, since I am completely technologically challenged, you are my expert. Or anyone who know anything for that matter.

A little while back, we got a new router for our wireless laptops. I understand how that works... sort of. We had to re-establish all of our networks, from our laptops to netflix. Got it. At first all was working well, but recently (last couple of days) I keep getting a "plug in blocked" icon on some things. Mostly on HF cuz that's mostly where I am. Some of the youtube links work fine, but there are others that I can't get. What have I done wrong? Is there an update I should have watched for?


----------



## Roadyy

Has HF been working fine even with the "plug in" blocked? A plug in has nothing to do with your router. It is a software program like Adobe Flash player that allows pictures or videos to run. You can look in your *Control Panel* and go to automatic updates or click on the *Flash Player* in there to get update. 

Does the error window give you the option to correct it or is it merely an error occurred warning?

I think this is correct and will look for any post that comes from more technical persons.


----------



## Celeste

Your virus protection or firewall could be blocking it.


----------



## Blue

Ugh! I will try the control panel. I may have declined an update from Adobe recently. Why? I guess I just decline anything I don't know thinking I won't need it anyway. Apparently I need more than I thought. :-| No laughing. I do animals, not tech.


----------



## Roadyy

I used to couldn't spell injineer, now I ar one.


I am not very good at these things either for technical terms and operations. I just play with them til I figure it out.lol Usually the more advanced they are the more the computer helps you fix them.


----------



## Blue

It worked! Thank you! Now I just have to remember how I did that. Back to painting.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Is the trainer going to continue working with Gamer?
> 
> What are the episodes you have seen on the ground, and were you working her at the time, or were she just out in the pasture?


The trainer is not only willing to keep working with her, he thinks I am nuts. He wants to keep on with her. He sees the issue as my fearing her (which is not untrue, the very idea of getting on her at this point makes me feel physically ill). My DH is trying hard to be supportive of me, but I think he leans towards thinking I am blowing things out of proportion. But all I can think is, how am I going to feel if Gamer hurts the trainer? But DH says the trainer knows the situation and wants to work with her anyway. The trainer keeps saying Gamer is a really nice horse and has a ton of potential. I know she is--when her brain is working. Nothing like twisting the knife..

On the ground, she will suddenly stop and throw up her head and look intently into the distance--basically she will look like any horse who has suddenly seen/heard/smelled something which is alarming. Her very posture just makes you wait for the snort/spook/etc reaction. But none of those things happen, she just keeps staring. If you speak to her or pull on the lead, she doesn't move, doesn't react in any way. Lasts less than a minute. Then she is suddenly back to normal, looking at you for guidance like always. I used to joke she was talking to dead people. Now that isn't so funny.. 

I honestly didn't think a thing of it until recently, as I just chocked it up to young/reactive horse. But when one of the vets I was talking to about the situation asked me if I ever noticed anything odd with her on the ground, I got to thinking about it. And the total stillness in those episodes was just.. odd. To not snort or spook or even tremble or move an ear or _something_.. then suddenly back to work like nothing happened, with never a second look or ear flick in that direction. It doesn't happen frequently and she certainly would look/spook at things other times like any horse, which makes it that much more frustrating.

Have I seen them out in the pasture.. Maybe? As I explained above, the episodes are so subtle that it's hard to know for sure if I am at a distance--hell, I am not even totally sure what I am see up close! But have their been times off and on I have noticed her suddenly seem to look at something none of the other horses have noticed? Yes. But she's also less experienced than the others, so more likely to see monsters lurking in the distance. See my problem?! 





AnitaAnne said:


> I just keep thinking she is a powerful looking mare, and maybe very alpha mare type. Is there a possibility that her bucking is a frustration or confusion type reaction? By confusion I mean that she doesn't know what is wanted from her, so she bucks. It may be the way she has gotten her way about things in the past. .


Gamer is, without question, a submissive horse. She was bottom of the herd she came from and had been the bottom horse in our herd since her arrival, with not even an attempt to squabble. Even when I first got her and she was basically feral, her reaction was to run away first and ask questions later.

While I can never say for sure she isn't confused or frustrated, she gives no outward indications at all before the bucking (I know this for sure with the episodes with me, can only go by what the trainer told me with his). She was soft and engaged and was not being asked to do anything new at the time. In one case it happened within the first 5 minutes of my getting on, in the second it was after 20ish minutes. With the trainer it was about 15 minutes. So doesn't seem to be an issue with being "cold-backed" nor should it be an issue of being overly tired or over worked. 

And I was the first person to ever sit on Gamer, so I don't think she would have learned that bucking gets her out of work. While I was not physically able to get back on her after the initial episode (which is when she stomped all over me), I did work her in the round pen for about 30 minutes afterwards. She did not get me or the trainer off with either other episode, and she continued to work quietly quiet a while after. And in all the rides without episodes, I never got so much as a humped up back or crow hop. And she will be wiggly and reactive (look, spook, etc) like any normal horse without having a rodeo event, so its not like she never responds to anything or only responds by bucking. If it was predictable, I would say it was behavioral.




Northernstar said:


> It matters not that she's now a step above a pasture puff, (I hand walk and do much ground work with her, and she's quite well trained!), and I get great pleasure with having her just as she is.
> 
> Too often, I think the world views we horse owners as only in a realm of 'saddling up and riding'


I know most horses don't really care if they are ridden or not, as long as they are well cared for. But for me, the point of having horses is so I can ride them.. which is a whole other issue in and of itself. I feel like a terrible person for not just being willing to let Gamer stand in my pasture for the next 20+ years of her life.. because if I do that, I don't have the space or money for a horse that I can actually use. I would feel differently with a horse I have been partners with, but I just don't have that bond with Gamer. But part of me feels like I _should_ and therefore feels horribly guilty about the whole thing.


At this point, I want to lock myself in the closet and just hope this situation magically resolves itself.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> NThe Jeep has been delivered to it's new home and out of my yard. I did not feel bad seeing it go so I now know it was the right choice.


The picture of that jeep loaded on that trailer is every mudder (or 16 yo's) dream! Bet that sucker was a ton of fun.. but bet the trailer is gonna be ever more fun when you are done with all your improvements.


----------



## corgi

Just popping in. I have the flu. Went to doc today. It hit me fast and hard overnight Monday night. I even had a flu shot. I feel completely miserable. There is a Tamiflu shortage and they are not prescribing it unless you have other health conditions so I pretty much have to suck it up and let it run its course. The Fever is the worst part. Everything hurts and I have chills so bad I shake uncontrollably. Alternating between Tylenol and Advil to keep it down. A dose only keeps the Fever down for about 3 hours.

I had the flu my first year of teaching and have had a flu shot every year since then. Didn't work this year.

My Xmas break just started early. Missing 2 parties at work this week and a lot of horsey time.

I am feeling sorry for myself. 

I hope everyone is healthy and happy. I will need to live vicariously through you all for the next week or so.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13, I also was the first one to sit on Baby, and I didn't have a bit of trouble starting him, actually he was so accepting of all the learning that the barn owner didn't believe he hadn't ever been riden. 

None of that meant anything the first time I rode him outside of the round pen, and he saw a bucket upside down next to the fence. All He!! broke out then, and I couldn't walk for a week. 

So, I guess there have been times in Gamer's life when she might have used bucking as a way to cope, even without a rider. The frozen reaction, might be a whole lot of fear, but maybe the training you have done has taught her to stand still. 

As you say, no way of really knowing what she is thinking. Or any horse for that matter!

I can see why it may be too much for you to consider ever riding her again, that was a serious injury, and the lack of warning is really tough to deal with. I would hesitate to get on her too!! 

I hope this can resolve itself, maybe the trainer can keep working her, and place her somewhere once she is working well. If he likes Gamer, maybe others will too. 

It might be she has neurological problems, it might not. But maybe you can just give yourself some more time to decide. 

Maybe your DH can squeeze out some more pasture for another prospect. 

Corgi, A lot of people get sick even with the flu shot, and this year it seems like everyone is getting sick!! Almost everyone on our floor got sick, or is currently sick. 

I found two cute horses I was hoping to trade Drambuie for, but they both sold. Both 7yrs, one a 15h Morgan gelding with a Dressage background, now a trail horse, and an Arab/QH gelding, bright chestnut, 15.1h Dressage, jumping and trails. I was really leaning towards the Chestnut, my favorite color and dang he was a cutie, but once again I was too late. Drat.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 You would not wrestle with this as you are if you did not care for the horse's wellbeing. She is having problems and it is overwhelming for you. You see danger in the future for others and problems for her. It is hard to show compassion sometimes when those suffering are looking to you for the solution. That makes it even more difficult. Love them and give them comfort. She is troubled, and needs much understanding. You know this and can give her peace. However, you will do that which is right within yourself. . I have spent many years being misunderstood because of depression. I know that it can be painful. If you can not give her refuge within reasonable means, then give her peace. I have seen the struggle within you regarding this. I know you will do her justice in your decision. Please, don't let this do you harm. Your heart will know what to do for her.:hug:


----------



## Blue

Awe Phantom, what a quandary. Did I miss it somewhere? How old is Gamer?

Without being there to see, I would consider what the trainer is saying for now. BUT, and I hate to bring this up, is your trainer someone you know and trust? Maybe another month wouldn't hurt.

In the end you have to trust your gut. If you're not comfortable now, will you ever be? I know you do endurance. Will you have the faith in Gamer that you need to have?

I know that I don't have the space, money or time for a horse that I can't use. As far as ornaments or companions, I'm feeding dogs and children for that! 

Give it a little more time and dig deep in your soul. You'll know what's right even if it's not easy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

She sounds like a really sweet mare. It sounds like you have a lot of love for Gamer, and don't want her to have a bad end. 

Didn't you mention that you were there when Gamer was born? Did it feel like a special birth, a miracle that she was born healthy, with all her parts where they should be? 

It is really hard to give up on a horse; maybe more difficult is giving up on the dream, the hopes and goals you had. The waste of potential greatness, the races not run. 

I felt like that with Baby, that he could have been so great, if only he didn't have such weak fetlocks. 

Very sad situation. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: I can only say this. I have known a few cowboy types that could ride anything.
All the bucking and rearing that could be delivered.
They just didn't care. Most of their horses could not be ridden by just anyone.
Maybe this horse just needs the right owner.

Ironically these two people would not think of parting with these horses.
They also took very good care of them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Corgi: so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. the flu this season seems to be a nasty one. i hope your having had the flu shot means your illness is over asap.




Blue said:


> How old is Gamer?
> 
> Without being there to see, I would consider what the trainer is saying for now. BUT, and I hate to bring this up, is your trainer someone you know and trust? Maybe another month wouldn't hurt.
> 
> In the end you have to trust your gut. If you're not comfortable now, will you ever be? I know you do endurance. Will you have the faith in Gamer that you need to have?


Gamer will be 8 in April. The trainer is someone I know and trust, but he's also the cowboy type, so a bucking horse is simply a fun challenge. He is totally unphased by a horse bucking for 5 minutes when she is working so well otherwise. He keeps using his current winning reining mare as an example - that horse apparently would buck like a fiend any time she didn't get her way. Took him months to get her over that, and I guess even now she has her moments. He just doesn't believe there is any neurologic part, so doesn't see Gamer as a safety issue as she's only bucked once (with him). I have no doubt he just thinks I am a hysterical female, though he's too polite to say as much.

All your other questions are exactly where my thoughts have been. I cannot do endurance on a horse I don't trust.




AnitaAnne said:


> Didn't you mention that you were there when Gamer was born? Did it feel like a special birth, a miracle that she was born healthy, with all her parts where they should be?
> 
> It is really hard to give up on a horse; maybe more difficult is giving up on the dream, the hopes and goals you had. The waste of potential greatness, the races not run.


I was there when Gamer was born and am also very attached to her mother (whose birth I was also at and who I saddle trained a million years ago). Nobody expected the mother to live from the lightning strike, forget maintain the pregnancy. The fact the foal was born with all her parts was indeed a surprise and we called it a miracle. So for it to end like this is def seems particularly cruel (all the more if you add in the horrendous story of their owner to the picture). But life isn't a movie plot, right?

I hate giving up. All the worse that I am hearing how amazing she is from the trainer, that she is advancing faster than any horse he's trained before. And that doesn't surprise me, because she has a super brain--when it's working. He keeps telling me if it was neurologic, stressing her would bring on the episodes (which may or may not follow with medical thinking), yet she has only had the one. I so _want_ to believe what he is telling me, but my gut says otherwise. She can be perfect 99.9% of the time.. and kill herself or me in that 0.1%.


I am sorry to keep writing novels, but it's nice to have some outside opinions. I very much appreciate the support.


----------



## Celeste

Back many years ago when I trained my own horses, I had a pinto that threw two terrible bucking fits. One was the first time we backed him. The second was on one of his first trail rides. He didn't get me off, but I had a huge bruise on my leg where I hit the saddle hard. 

He ended up being a good trail horse. 

There is no way that I would be able to train a horse like him now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> There is no way that I would be able to train a horse like him now.


Ditto. I am way too old for that stuff. 

PH13: remember, any horse can can explode, so that 0.01% of the time can happen any time, on any horse. 

Chivas has had three just in the past year!


----------



## Northernstar

Gosh, PH, I sincerely hope my post last night didn't cause you any further guilt! I have a feeling, however, you saw my intention in regards for a horse owner to _not_ feel guilty to enjoy a horse they cannot ride.....

You know the situation better than anyone else, and the horse- our gut instincts are usually 99.9% correct, and who knows? Perhaps Gamer would be a lovely pasture companion for someone's single horse, or another pleasant situation. You've been a loving owner for her, and she knows that! The very best of luck with this


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste, prayers sent for your daughter's elbow- she must be in some tremendous pain. I hope she heals soon 

Corgi, you poor thing! Take very good care of yourself- I'll try to come up with more Country Magazine funnies to cheer you 

How's my dear Auntie Ellen? Prayers every day for her ailing back, and love to the golden girls and Sweetie Pie River 

Koolio, thinking of you and whatever is happening with your beloved dog/cheeky pony/Sweet Sam 

Eole, did I see your DH works at a ski lodge? Very cool! We have many up here too, and while working for the Park System (spring-fall), I was in the ski shop here for 5 winters-both DS's worked in the lodge restaurant while in high school, and gave ski lessons 

Here's a photo to share of DH and myself in front of...er... _blocking_ the tree- PH, I hope this cheers you, and you'll now see why it was_ imperative_ to tease Roadyy in his 'mistake'... (I really am 5 ft tall but a pack of energy!) don't worry, he's used to it by now 









Goodnight and Hoping All Are Having Merry, Blessed Christmas Times!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone!

Phantomhorse - I don't have any advice for you regarding Gamer, but hope you find a resolution you feel good about.

Celeste - I hope your daughter's elbow heals up fast. Ouch!

Corgi - I hope you get over the flu quickly. On the up side, once you have had it, you won't get it a again. 

Roadyy - still waiting on pics of your horses new digs...

I had my dog to the vet tonight. He seems to be doing better this week and isn't drinking as much. The vet thinks he had a slipped disk that it may have righted itself. He is on anti-inflammatories and rest to prevent the disk from moving around any more. The disk may have caused him some pain which caused him to stress and drink more. We could do an MRI to confirm the diagnosis, but barring surgery, the treatment would be the same. At his age, surgery is out of the question. DM, a tumour or spondylitis are still possibilities but none of those would be treated any differently at this point so we will leave it at that. The vet did put him on a joint supplement as well even though his joints are vet good so far. I am happy he is improving it still plan to build me some steps to get up to the bed for Christmas... :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok Ok.. I snapped a couple of semi dark pictures of the paddock they are in now last night. 


































Then one of the competitors of the trail comps does leather work and gave me these. They were a template/practice and weren't made identical, but I really like them.











PH, It may not be a similar cause, but Little Man does the same thing with suddenly stopping and staring into space for a couple of minutes. I can stick my legs straight out and swing down to kick him( looking like a barrel racing only not going anywhere) to try and go and get absolutely no reaction at all from him. Then 2 minutes later his head comes down and ready to go like nothing happened. Other times he will decide he doesn't want to go any further and start crow hopping or all of a sudden decide his upside down feed bucket wants to eat him instead of feed him. 


The difference is he was taught doing some of that was how you get out of work. So he was proficient at intimidating his riders into getting off. He never once tried to hurt anyone, he just knew that was the easy way. Once I started making it hard and a lot of work to get out of doing what I wanted he has started coming around more and more. I still have times where he works hard to not do the easy thing. lol I still catch him stopping and staring off into nowhere in the middle of lunging or riding, but he doesn't do as much of the crow hopping anymore.

I hope this helps you even a smidgit to ease your mind some on what is going on. I can't imagine not riding Little Man regularly even with knowing I have to always keep his thoughts and minor actions in my view so I can try to react before he does. I find it keeps me awake knowing I can't drop my guard as he could decide to jump 3 feet to the left because a spirit stuck a spur in his rib.


Corgi, that is why I refuse to take the flu shot. It makes you sick and is nothing more than a ploy to make money for something they make people think they have to have to keep from getting sick. I drink a glass of orange juice every morning, an apple after my lunch and kiss my honey every evening. I haven't been down with more than a head cold in 8 years. Now I will say that when I do get really sick I am down for the count for at least 3 days of almost nothing but sleep. I usually don't remember those three days.


I will stop this competition of a novel with PH now.lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, I've been reading your 'novels' and want to reply....

I think based on what you read, I believe you should listen to your GUT! I'm a firm believer in intuition, and if you are in doubt....as Aunt Betty always says.....DON'T!!!!!

Gamer is 1 horse out of many.....your life is 1 out of......1! Your safety is first and for most...

In additions, how much fun will you have if you are constantly worrying if she will explode? You won't!

You are not giving up....you are making a reasonable decision of you give her up.

I say.....let her go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: the pasture looks nice, love the white rails. I gotta ask though, what are those leather cylinders for? My first thought is a soda holder, second is a gun holder??


----------



## Roadyy

Cowboy cuffs


----------



## phantomhorse13

Northernstar said:


> Here's a photo to share of DH and myself in front of...er... _blocking_ the tree


Wow, guess your DH doesn't need a ladder to do any decorating!! :rofl:


Koolio: so glad to hear you have found something that is helping your pup. fingers crossed that was the answer and it will only be improvement from here on out!


Roady: new place looks very nice. hope the boys are settling in well. that leather work is simply lovely! what a very nice gift. i want to see pictures of _you_ modeling them! 


Celeste: how is your daughter doing? i can't recall what she does for work, so hopefully its not something terribly physical.


Lots of others reading I am sure, so :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I shall don them this evening for a picture or two.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Cowboy cuffs
> View attachment 566329


I have never seen anything like that before!!! 

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Roadyy

I forget you aren't into the old westerns. You should sit down and watch Blazing Saddles. You will see plenty of them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I forget you aren't into the old westerns. You should sit down and watch Blazing Saddles. You will see plenty of them.


Sure, I'll put that right on my list of things to do in my free time. #99


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, it took forever to catch up!

PH So sorry about Gamer. If you can afford it, let the trainer do his thing. Maybe he will think of someone who can handle her if he gets the episodes down a bit. You should look for another horse. Life is too short and we are not teenagers anymore. You need a trusted mount to enjoy the endurance rides that you love.

Corgi, sorry you are sick! I haven't had a serious case of the flu in years (knock on wood). It does seem that once break starts, I let down and feel crummy for a while. Hope you are well quickly to enjoy the rest of your break!

NS- I always love your pics. I am envious of your snow. We have NONE and it doesn't look like we will get any by Christmas either. I don't like it when it's cold without snow.

DH and I have been splitting and stacking a ton of wood. I think I may have strained my back. I am sore from mid back down to my butt! I went shopping with a friend last night and the standing and slow walking made me so stiff that it took my breath away when I climbed into the car. :-|. Now I am not sure if rest or mild stretching and walking will help. I know the 3 cookies I just ate didn't do a darn thing :rofl:

One more day of work before break. No work today so I am wrapping gifts and cleaning house. Ho hum.


----------



## Roadyy

Just wanted to stop in and give a shout out that my daughter is ranked 19th Nationally in the ATCHA Junior division right now. That is pretty neat with the fact she only started riding this past spring.


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: sorry to hear you are hurting. perhaps eating only 3 cookies is the issue, as 3 cookies isn't nearly enough!

Rick: congrats to your daughter!! She is doing great. One of these days, I am going to come down and experience your form of ATCHA, as it sounds like so much fun.

NM: if you do ever trek down towards MR, let me know which route you plan to take as I would love to meet up for lunch or something if possible!


Haven't heard from Stan lately.. hope he is simply busy and things didn't go south with the legal issue.


----------



## corgi

Ladies and gents, the thought of facing yet another day on this couch tomorrow, watching daytime TV, is seriously affecting my mental stability. I have been housebound since Tuesday and I can't take much more! Uggggggggg!

Rick, I can't blame this on the flu shot. Had the shot back in September and have had a flu shot every year for the past 24 years and have never had the flu. 
I have never really noticed cowboy cuffs in westerns before. Now I have to look for them. Better than daytime TV! Congrats to your daughter! What a great accomplishment!

PH- so sorry you are dealing with a decision regarding Gamer. I agree with the others that say go with your gut. 

Koolio, so glad your dog is doing better.

Celeste, my arm hurts even thinking about a broken elbow. Hope your daughter is healing nicely.

HP- I agree...3 cookies were the problem. You should have eaten 6! Speaking of which, I am craving iced sugar cookies....or peanut butter blossoms. Yummmmmmmmmm.....

NS- nice pic of you and hubby!

Since I am still days away from seeing my horses, my highlight of my couch bound days consist of deciding between the cough syrup with codeine or NyQuil to help me sleep tonight. 

I guess every now and then we need to get sick in order to be grateful for the days we are well.

One week until Christmas!!!


----------



## Blue

As for cowboy cuffs. Tom Selleck uses them a lot


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, I sent you a PM, did you get it?


 Yep, I'll reply.


----------



## Roadyy

LAdona, I hope you start getting well soon as to not ruin the springs on the couch from sitting and laying in one spot.;-)

Celeste, any updates on DD?

I have good and bad news. 
I pulled the front wheel and brake off the truck last night to find nothing wrong. I put it back together then had DW drive the truck forward and back and found that the passenger rear is where the grinding is coming from. 

Bad is these are brand new parts and I have to pull it back apart. 

Good is they are under warranty and will cost me nothing but the time.

I will be pulling it down this evening to see exactly what the issue is.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning all! :wave: 

heading out to meet the farrier for the horses' December pedicure. It is about 40 degrees outside, and going to rain today. Brrr. I'm already sick of the cold, and winter is barely started. 

Roadyy, Congrats to Amber!! That really is a great placing! :clap:
Funny the way you plan to "put down" the truck, it's about time. lol

Corgi, stay away from those daytime shows, they will sap your brain...I hope you feel better soon. 

HP, eat more cookies. Works wonders. That and a visit to the chiropractor...

Where is Stan??


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> HP: sorry to hear you are hurting. perhaps eating only 3 cookies is the issue, as 3 cookies isn't nearly enough!
> 
> Rick: congrats to your daughter!! She is doing great. One of these days, I am going to come down and experience your form of ATCHA, as it sounds like so much fun.
> 
> NM: if you do ever trek down towards MR, let me know which route you plan to take as I would love to meet up for lunch or something if possible!
> 
> 
> Haven't heard from Stan lately.. hope he is simply busy and things didn't go south with the legal issue.


Still around. Legal issue is stalled, Christmas. Back into it in Jan, then its into the high court. Some people don't know when its a no brainer. Its expensive for me now. But more so for them in the long term. They have annoyed me now and I have made my feelings and intentions very clear.

Bugs. I was fixing the netting on the strawberries, guess who removed it. On my hands and knees and the horse, he was grooming my hair. Mouthing the top of my head, licking, no biting. He finished off with a wipe of his nose. I'm thankful he did not have a cold or such.

I don't have any hair so I don't know what the attraction was. I do have a good shine though. I wonder if I can get him to do the same to my boots. Its times like that when someone with a camera would come in handy.

Cheers all.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Quick pop in-

Just came in from the night feed... _so cold and crisp_ _out there_, _but oh, the_ _stars!!!!_ 

Roadyy, _CONGRATULATIONS TO AMBER!_ You must be very proud 

PH, You're right, DH doesn't need a ladder for much around here! haha Also, I wanted to remember a few pgs. back to tell you how _lovely_ you looked in the photo with your DH! The phrase, "40 is the new 30", is quite appropriate, don't you agree? 

HP, Hope your back feels better soon- I've overdone lifting before, and found that a 2 Motrin and a good trek makes all the difference.... I'm so glad you've enjoyed the photos, and so sorry there's no snow down there  We're getting another snowstorm over Christmas, and maybe some will blow to the south! I hope so for you guys!! 

Corgi, hope you're at the end of the flu days... I've found a few more funnies from my beloved Country Magazine to share- * Some a little lame, but in good humor nonetheless 

*Count Your Chickens*
The farmer's son was returning from the market with a crate of chickens his father had entrusted to him, when suddenly the box fell and broke open.
Chickens scurried off in every direction, but the determined boy walked all over the neighborhood, scooping up the wayward birds and returning them to the repaired crate. Hoping he had found them all, the boy reluctantly returned home, expecting the worst.
"Pa, the chickens got loose," the boy confessed. "But I managed to find all 12 of them."
"Well, you did real good, son," beamed the farmer. "You left with only seven".

*Cobbler's Higher Calling*
This sign was spotted in the window of a shoe repair shop: "We treat shoes, heel them, attend to their dye-ing and save their soles."

*Don't Look Now*
A farmer was selling a horse for $25. A man stopped by and asked why he was selling the horse so cheap. The farmer said, "Well, he don't look so good."
But the man looked the horse all over, and it looked just fine to him, so he peeled the money from his billfold and bought him. The next day, the man saddled the horse and climbed up for a ride. But before he could take the reins, the horse walked right into a fence.
The man took the horse back to the farmer.
"Hey, that horse you sold me is blind!" the man said.
The farmer replied, "I told you he don't look so good."


----------



## phantomhorse13

Northernstar said:


> Also, I wanted to remember a few pgs. back to tell you how _lovely_ you looked in the photo with your DH! The phrase, "40 is the new 30", is quite appropriate, don't you agree?


Thank you! I always feel slightly silly getting all dressed up - would much rather be in jeans.


Today I got called off work (ugh), but made good use of the free day. Since it wasn't actually raining, I actually got back in a saddle! :clap:

Didn't stay there for very long, but it was lovely for my brain. Sula also hadn't been worked in weeks, so her owner was insistent I longe her before I got on. After a few minutes of groundwork, she was listening great and perfectly calm so I knew longeing wasn't necessary. But just to make her mom feel better, I put her on the line and asked her for a circle (and sent Christine the picture, assuring her Sula was doing great). You see how impressed Sula was:











Then we went out for the mare's first solo ride! She was a bit tentative leaving and hollered a couple times, but kept going when asked. She is barefoot, so that limited my trail choices (its too muddy to ride in the fields currently but the trails are pretty rocky). We were out for about 30 minutes and even enjoyed 15 minutes of sunshine (the first sun we have seen in 2 weeks).




















After finishing with Sula, I longed and did some groundwork with my SIL's two mares (who saw the chiropractor yesterday). Fun day despite the chilly temps.



Hope everyone has good plans for the weekend!


----------



## Northernstar

As is customary in the North, we have many days of snow/clouds/snow/clouds, but it never seems dreary with the abundant forests.....
Just yesterday as I finished afternoon chores and walked to the house, the sky opened up, and there was a beautiful sunbeam shining on Star and Lainey.... 









I truly believe in what my signature says, "The Beauty Of God's Creation".

Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## tjtalon

Northernstar said:


> As is customary in the North, we have many days of snow/clouds/snow/clouds, but it never seems dreary with the abundant forests.....
> Just yesterday as I finished afternoon chores and walked to the house, the sky opened up, and there was a beautiful sunbeam shining on Star and Lainey....
> 
> View attachment 568185
> 
> 
> I truly believe in what my signature says, "The Beauty Of God's Creation".
> 
> Goodnight all, and God Bless


That's a beautiful picture..


----------



## tjtalon

Have been reading/liking & keeping caught up, just haven't had much to extend from my part of the world.Too many posts to comment on each individually, but good wishes to all with everything.

Talked to Janice last night, after seeing the forecast plummet for this coming Monday, again (also told her of the Feb 7-March 14 thing where I have to attend my EMT-B refresher course on Saturdays of those dates; work schedule will be rearranged for Friday-Sat off instead of Sun-Mon, so I don't have to use up 6 vacation days). She brought my spirits up (was starting to get down; it was almost 50* & sunny today @ work! Good grief...), reminding me that Colorado weather is Colorado weather, & when I get to ride, I get to ride, & for now no money involved.

She said she has to get me on the canter (that would be Bailey, lounge line) so I can face & get over that hurdle and "after that..I'll have created a...well, 'monster' is the wrong word, but there will be no stopping you!" I was struck, when she was talking about the canter, that for the first time I felt excitement, not FEAR. (Canter, for those who don't know the story, is where I stopped 11 years ago..the movement was terrifying, I hadn't been taught about having a seat [or reading horse behavior] whatsoever [it was "get on, heels down, ok, trot' in brief. I then got on a friend's horse that I was totally too green for, & the crash happened when he spooked. I could've died. Only Grace gave me the mind to think "Don't let him jump the fence".)

Anyway...the canter looks so EASY, & looks like so much fun! I will get there. As Janice reminded me, my journey is taking as long as it takes, it IS winter, & it will all work out.

We also talked about Spirit. I do like that mare, told her if I won the lottery I'd buy her, move closer to her place, & work with Spirit every day as possible. LOL! She said to start buying lottery tickets! She knows I love that TWH gait, & that I want to get into it farther...become more experienced, get that gait going out fast & good...but, I have to get the canter on Bailey, & Bailey is a very good mare for the job. She'll be good with me. (Janice said Spirit will canter, but has to be going very fast in her gait to do it...I'm not there yet, by a long shot).

Anyway, we'll touch base Sunday night, to see if Coloweirdo weather "does or doesn't". I have the feeling that I'll be doing home chores, then a session w/"BoB' & the exercise ball. Well, it's winter, this is what it is...it's "bucket list" & that bucket will be stuffed full when I'm "done" with it.

Getting relaxed about the whole thing. I may be 61, but I am far from done in. (One of several medicals this past week: transported a woman almost exactly one year younger than me: could barely walk, likely had the flu, has fibromyalgia/heart condition/osteoarthritis & a host of other things. The flu was doing her in. I told my Chief, after the call, that I'm not doing too d....d bad! I have my "issues", & should probably see a Dr [resisting that, they don't work for free], but, all in all...Grace gets a pat on the back for taking care of my silly self.)

Have rambled badly. Thanks for listening. Janice said I'm suffering from horse deprivation...very true.

Onward & upward, y'all. Hope everyone has a good weekend & that Christmas is all that you want it to be. Light that Tree.


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, forgot to add & wanted to: I checked into the TrailRiding thread to read on my patrol vehicle laptop during a downtime at work today ("bad girl, bad!"). Read the Sticky on trail etiquette. Realized that I know most of the etiquette already. The ribbons colors was helpful, but got a call after that post & had to stop (knew about the red-for-kicking). Will read more on those threads, to learn more..always learning, learning is a good thing.


----------



## SueC

*NS*: Wonderful picture...wow!

*Teresa*: Cantering is far better fun than trotting. It's like sitting on a rocking-horse. Just a very tall rocking horse. 

*Everyone*: I'm a bit scarce ATM. If I don't show over the next couple of days with family events etc, I just want to, in advance, wish everyone a safe and merry Christmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone! Phew! I made it through a VERY long week!:shock: ONly two days next week. I can make it!:lol:

TJ, I believe age is only a # and your inner being is your true age!:wink: I tell my kids I"m still 10 at heart....and for different aspects, I AM! :lol: Maybe that is why I like that age so much. Also look at my mother....70 and will be birthing 4 goats here in the next week or two!!!:shock: I think she is plain CRAZY! Keeps her young tho!

You mentioned always learning, YEP! I LOVE to learn....can't stop! My brain seems to crave new knowledge. Literally. I found myself in TS last night. Had to pick up a bucket of 'NickerMakers'.:wink: Found myself parked infront of the book stand. I found a book, I think entitled "Follow Me, Horse" written by an American Indian. I've looked at it in Amazon....but i loved paging through it. I stood there reading a couple pages. I'm thinking of getting it.....feel quilty though with Christmas and all....

I also found a book all about horses for children by Cherry Hill. Thought about purchasing it and making copies from it for my RIDE STRONG group. I'll teach reading skills AND horsey skills! LOL Always the Reading Teacher. :wink:

Speaking of reading and such....I am hoping my little vacation tiem can be dedicated to horsey reading and planning of my group. I am SO in the mood to do that. I just have to make myself sit down! I'm so used to going, going, going....it's hard sometimes.

The weather is chilly but clear here, so I am going to done my snow pants and hitch a ride on Jay today! I too need the horsey time TJ. I spent some time brushing and rubbing and sniffing (they glorious scent) last night. I was freezing, but so needed that time.

I had a really nice quiet night at the barn Wed. night. Didn't realize how much talking and jostling my mom and I do in the barn when we feed at the same time. I was there late Wed. so she was already done. It was SO nice, quiet and peaceful. I have decided to go out later each night.....I really need that just me and horse time.....well....it didn't happen again this week. She was out there each time I got there.....and she was in a :twisted:mood. Not with me.....just 'stuff' (HIM) and as soon as I would exit my car, I would start to hear about it.:-( NOT what I need when I am under the weather OR after a VERY long week before Christmas with 10 year olds...... So....I deserve some quiet horseback time today. :thumbsup:

Today DH heads west for his family Christmas. I got out of it this year. :happydance: We placed the blame on Piper. Which is true....she's too wild yet to have others babysit. Not only that, I was invited to my former riding instructor's 'barn' Christmas party tomorrow. She's the one who broke all those ribs. I'm so excited they included me! Looking forward to that!! So if I HAD gone with his family to the gathering, I am sure to NOT have made it back in time for the barn party. Two years ago when I had Rainn delivered, DH's sister made sure she stalled long enough that I was sure to miss the delivery.:evil: She is _such_ a wonderful person. :evil: The MAIN reason I am not going to the gathering.....

PH, I will let you know if I get down that way. hoping MR can get down 'my' way while I am out traveling this holdiay. 

I know I missed things here....Stan, happy to see you again. Missed ya.

Ellen, you're quiet, what's going on?

HP, feel better soon! I love those Absorbine back patches found at Dollar Store.

OK, gotta go....All I hear is DH yelling Piper's name....she's up to no good.

Have a GREAT day all, and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

(A re-post for you guys of a Christmas baking thread NS put me onto.)

We're a little busy with house building and so we are finally getting our Christmas tree tomorrow morning (pine seedling cut from verge, pines are weeds here in Australia), and dressing it up. I will be making traditional *Thick Honey Gingerbread* from my grandmother's recipe book:

500g honey
125g butter
~600g wholemeal flour (wholemeal spelt is especially great)... more if dough too sticky
400g medium-ground almonds (do your own in food processor, skin-on kernels)
Heaped tbsp cinnamon
One tsp cardamom
Two heaped tbsp (or more) finely grated fresh ginger root
125g mixed peel
Finely grated rind of one lemon
2 eggs
One tbsp baking powder
Extra raw almond kernels for decorating

Heat honey and butter together gently in a large glass mixing bowl in the microwave (saves washing a saucepan). The butter needs to just melt. Then gradually add all the dry ingredients except the flour. Then add the eggs, and finally knead in the flour. Roll out 2cm thick as a rectangle on your non-stick paper, slide it on a tray, brush with milk. Use a knife to score the 20 to 30 rectangular pieces you'll cut after baking - whatever size you want to make them. Then decorate each piece with almonds. Minimalist: Push one almond kernel into the middle of each piece. If you love almonds, one in the centre of each piece, four more in the corners! Bake for around 30 minutes at 190 degrees Celsius in a fan-forced oven, on the middle shelf. Take care not to burn or excessively dry this wonderful stuff! But use a skewer to test that it'd cooked through in the middle.

We keep bees, plus we like healthy foods which naturally taste great and have lots of goodies in them, like those almonds and spices and the wholemeal flour, and we really dislike over-sweet things...

Here's a nice recipe for *home-made marzipan*:

250g fine almond meal (here I do buy the commercial, cream-coloured stuff)
125g icing sugar
Juice of half a lemon
4 tbsp rose water
50g corn flour

Knead together to form a dough. You can then roll the marzipan into thick logs, and dip the logs in chocolate. These are great to eat slices of when the chocolate has set (pop them in the freezer for 10min if impatient!). Or you can make them into small potato shapes and then roll the little *marzipan potatoes* in cocoa to resemble the appearance of a brushed potato, haha! :smile: You can even use a skewer to make "eyes" - very cute and tasty. Note this recipe has around a quarter of the sugar of commercial marzipan and tastes wonderful, instead of sugary...


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ellen, you're quiet, what's going on?


Nickers Thanks for thinking about me. The holidays are a bit melancholy for me. When ya get a chance always show affection for those you love and are blessed with. Family and loved ones are a such a treasure. Gather them closely about you. They are far better than wealth and riches. Go out and hug them animals too. They are a wonderful gift also:thumbsup: 

Hope yall have a Merry Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## corgi

Fever broke!!!!

Hubby drove me out to the farm to see our horses. Just what the doctor ordered. It will be a few more days before I am strong enough to ride, but just throwing my arms around their necks was what I needed.

Ellen, hang in there! Check in often with updates on River!

TJ- I can't wait to hear about you cantering on Bailey! You are going to love it. It will happen!

Thanks everyone for your get well wishes. Seems like I am on the road to recovery! Woohoo!

Here is how I found Isabella today. Standing by a section of broken fence with her "It wasn't me" face. Love this horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: wish you were closer so you could come spend the holidays with us.

tj: cantering is awesome, you will love it!

corgi: so glad you are feeling better! a little pony therapy is the best medicine ever.


DH and I spent most of the day doing work around the place. Did a lot of poop shoveling, as both the sacrifice area and the sheds got cleaned out. Also had a bit of fun:







Going to dinner later with some friends we haven't seen in a while, so that should be fun. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and isn't stuck at the stores doing last-minute shopping with all the other loonies!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone

Just in case anyone is out of pocket next week, just wanted to wish ya a Merry Christmas. The Greatest Blessing of all became flesh to give us all hope for the future. What a wonderful gift for us all.

Ladona I believe Isabella the Diva had 'guilty dawg' written all over her face. Don't ya just luv em. Glad you are doing better.:thumbsup: 

PH13 I would love to get to be with yall. What a nice Christmas present that would be. Oh, and by the way, I believe the skid won. 

TJ Only one way for me to describe cantering a horse, 'freedom in flight'. You will know why I am so driven to ride. It's a wonderful and awesome feeling. 

God bless and keep. Have a very merry Christmas.

See ya


----------



## Koolio

It looks like everyone is getting ready for the holidays. I wish you all a wonderful Christmas.

We had some difficult news today regarding our dog. I had him to the vet again because he has been unable to pee or poop. It seems he has a tumour in his pelvic cavity that is blocking his ability to have bowel movements. Being "full" he is hesitant to drink and doesn't have anything in his bladder. So now we are trying to hydrate, soften his stool and manage pain. Likely the tumour is what was causing his leg issues as it is putting pressure on the nerves of his right leg. The tumour is in a very bad spot and surgery isn't an option, so this will be terminal. So, now we try to keep his plumbing system working as long as we can through diet and enemas and manage his pain. I don't know if that will be days, weeks or months at this point. He is bright and seems happy, but needs to go out to try to do his business every 10 minute or so. I only hope to get through the holidays gracefully with himand after that, I don't know what to do... If we get there... Fortunately, I am on a two week vacation, so I can give him the time and attention he needs. I'm desperately hoping it won't be a sad Christmas...


----------



## Blue

O Koolio. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio I'm sorry too. Are they saying the tumor is not removable? Or would surgery be too hard on your dog? I hope what ever the case, it will not be too hard on you. I know this is something all pet owners dread. I hate that you are having to go thru this.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry about your dog, Koolio.


----------



## corgi

So sorry Koolio. Hugs.


----------



## Celeste

I have not had time to do anything with the horses except feed them. I have been helping my daughter pack up to move. We have until Dec 31 and we still have a LONG way to go. Anybody want to come to Columbus, Georgia for a moving party? Bring a trailer too?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Very sorry about your dog, Koolio.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio, my heart breaks for you hearing about your dog. I hope you can keep him comfortable and be able to enjoy a bit more time with him.


----------



## Eole

So sorry about the news Koolio. If he's happy and comfortable, cherish each day at a time. Hugs to you. 

TJ, the first time I cantered my mare on a quiet road, I think a grin was printed on my face for hours afterwards.  So much fun.

PH, I followed your story about Gamer. I understand your dilemma. You can't do endurance on a horse you cannot trust deep down inside. As for Gamer's future, give it time. The right answer will become clearer with time.

NS, beautiful pictures!
Roadyy, congratulations for Amber, she's doing so well!

Corgi, glad the flu is going away. The flu going around is actually a strain that isn't in the 2014 vaccine. They plan flu vaccines 6 months ahead of flu season, looking at flu outburst elsewhere in the world. This year's strain is a mutation they didn't see coming...

It was sunny and gorgeous today, I took some pictures of the horses in the pasture and view from the pasture.
Tomorrow, I'm heading to Vermont to look at the grey mare. Long drive ahead, but weather forecast looks good.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Tomorrow, I'm heading to Vermont to look at the grey mare. Long drive ahead, but weather forecast looks good.


Can't wait for the full report!!


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, I'm sorry about your dog. Add my hugs to the "group hug"...ouch....


----------



## tjtalon

I have a question to present re cantering, & this is fear-based so need to digest some reality from you guys before I come onto my canter session w/Bailey (whenever that happens, weather is in control). 

Pre-crash (as I was trotting a friend's horse around poles when the spook occurred), this friend had said she could teach me to canter. It was (is) my bugababoo, as, previous (I left this stable soon after, the lesson horse died, plus other reasons I won't go into):

My teacher at the time (recall "get on, heels down, trot"...no sense of seat whatsoever) put Pluto (beautiful Lippizzaner, 18 years old...if I knew then what I know now, lol!) said one day it was time to canter. I was on Pluto in the indoor arena. What I recall, vividly, as she told him to canter, was an awful upthrusting terrifying movement..a lunge into space, then down again, then up. I know I yanked on his mouth in fear (had no sense of correct hands either...I came onto this thread w/"how do I get soft hands?", remember?!) & almost came off. Teacher made me do it again, saying you have to do this before you can jump. I couldn't do it, scared the c..p outta me (& had, don't have, any desire to jump...this was a hunter/jumper stable...11 years later I realized I had misplaced myself...lesson way learned).

Crux of above blah-blah is: that's the Fear thing I need to conquer, that leap-into-lunge thing...or was that just the horse & his own "thing" into it? I wonder. Janice says Bailey has the most beautiful, gentle canter. I've watched many UTube vids on canter, & it's looks so effortless & smooth &...FUN!

I know Janice will guide me thru that, & will express to her, of course, that "jolt" I recall, that I sure couldn't get thru back then.

What's the opinion of the Village? Was it the horse, the lack of seat (& horse) knowledge, me just being me 11 years ago which has grown tremendously since then in regards to horses? I felt excited, as I'd said, when Janice talked about Bailey-canter, but today I had too much time to think, & that "lunge-up-lurch" thing kept coming into my....

Core level, you'all. Big fear (led to the crash on friend's horse, creating further fear). Hope this makes sense. I so want to get thru this "ancient" bugaboo. I just thought that maybe I should just trust, since past is past, like that old exercise of falling backwards & trusting that someone will catch you.

Thanks for listening to all of this. This canter lesson may not happen for awhile, but needed to express the fear. Most likely, it'll be all okay, finally; I'll "fall back" into Janice's instructions & Bailey's patience...& will learn to fly.


----------



## tjtalon

...I do think in rereading my own post...what do I do with that first upthrust: sit back,/down...the go with it? I won't have to think about reins/control this first time, will be on lounge line; Janice will have control of the whole thing, & of Bailey....I just want to know what to do first, then I can go with it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

First, Koolio, Oh I am so sorry. This is so hard. I still feel the pain here....prays and hugs. :-( I agree with I think it was Eole.....enjoy every moment. I remember knowing we only had months with Maggie and that is what I did. I even have pictures of her final day at the barn. So glad I did that. 

TJ, I think all horses are different when they 'launch' into a canter. My QH Butterscotch was so trained in western pleasure that you didn't feel a thing when she went into a lope. I don't recall how it felt with Lurch, my TB, but I know once he was cantering, it was if we were FLYING! Glorious feeling. With Jay.....I don't _think_ it's a big thrust feeling, but I do know that I give him plenty of rein otherwise he will immediately stop. I say, sit tight and *go with it *and enjoy!!!!:lol::lol:

SO glad I am not at the family outing. :wink: Had a great ride yesterday, and up early so I can do it all over again this morning prior to the barn party.

Jay seemed a bit stiff for the first 5 minutes but then rode really well. We jogged and practiced moving off my leg as we went down the road. He did well considering we haven't been riding much.

A few pics from yesterday.

The first one is for you *Ellen*, my _crazy eyed_ Jay.  How can you NOT love that face? Also, Ellen, I know people (my mother) would love some 'quiet' time this time of year. :wink: Do you have children? Anyway, even tho we may not all be together....we are all together in spirit *for sure!!!!*

Rainn. Three years ago TODAY she was delivered to me!!! Happy Birthday Rainny!

Look how hairy her legs get in the winter! LOL

My co-pilot Piper!


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> What's the opinion of the Village? Was it the horse, the lack of seat (& horse) knowledge, me just being me 11 years ago which has grown tremendously since then in regards to horses?


Morning TJ:
I had to read and reread this question several times, and the story.
I was kinda puzzled and thought some more.

Now I am ready to assign the blame.
You were not alone in any of these instances, correct?
An instructor/tutor/leader was present, I blame them.

I have taken total newbies on a trail ride.
Put them on a calm horse, one of mine or borrow one.
Sometimes a huge selection to borrow at camp.
Now I am the so-called instructor and look out for their safety.
In the first 1/4 mile I know exactly what we should and should not try that day.
First 1/4 will also determine how rough terrain I should pick.
Newbies always ride in the middle, speed control in front and supervision from the rear.

Now if you wore your spurs and decided to take over, your fault.

You need someone you can trust with your safety.
Not a football coach that just keeps pushing.
One who is ready for new things will request them.

Down from Soapbox.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope everyone is doing good. I believe it is 'frosty' everywhere this a.m.. 

Natalie Those pictures are beautiful. Talking about Christmas cards. I can't imagine looking around where I live and seeing such a sight. Has merry Christmas all over it. Truly puts you in the holiday mood. Be sure to let us know about the equine prospect.

Nickers Jay is a wonderful horse. There ain't nothing crazy eyed about him. He sure does take care of you and that is worth a great deal. Your other horse is a cutie, but I think the profile shot of Pipes take the prize. She's taking it in there in the rider's seat. You will have her giving you directions from the gps before long.:lol: Nickers the only kids I have are four legged or feathered:lol::lol::lol:

TJ I had no idea our fears were so similar. I know you will do well when you canter this time. Janice knows you and will be there to keep you safe. From what I can tell, the horses she puts you on for lessons are appropriate for that lesson. Most important of all, you have come such a long way in your riding. I truly believe this will be a wonderful accomplishment and experience for you. I know that you will exceed expectations! Enjoy

Celeste If I wasn't gimped out with back problems, I would be cleaning my horse trailer out and heading that way. Hope moving goes well and hope your daughters elbow mends quickly.

Koolio My thoughts are with you:hug:

MR I would feel secure in your care on the trail. You sound like a natural instructor:thumbsup:

Hope everyone stays safe and warm. Merry Christmas. I know I haven't mentioned everyone, but you know that I always think about my over 40 family. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: I like the look of Piper riding shotgun.

Roll down the window ma!








I quickly went to another tab and typed riding shotgun.
Selected images and expected to find wagon train/cowboy etc...
Surprised with 21st century renditions of riding shotgun. :shock:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning.

TJ - I think your canter fears could have come from a combination of the horse and some anxiety. While Lippizaners are wonderful horses, they are generally very forward and built "uphill" which would make that canter transition more airy. If you were tense and anxious it would be a bit of a shock. The more tense the rider is, the harder the transition is as your body unconsciously blocks it. 

Some horses are much smoother than others in their transitions. I've ridden a few QH s where you could hardly feel it. Once in the gait, the canter should be nice and rhythmic - yes fun and very comfortable. The trick is being comfortable mentally, with the speed and energy. I think more riders are unsettled by the speed in the canter and the feeling of power under them than anything else. Learning with a nice slow, steady horse on a lunge line with an instructor you trust would help a lot. As far as your body movement and position, you need to stay relaxed in your back and shoulders and let the horse move underneath you. Focus on keeping your lower leg steady and your upper back and shoulders relaxed and try to "roll with it".

Nicker - love your pictures! Did Jay have an injury above his right eye or is it just the lighting in the picture? Glad you had a nice ride.

It has been a tough night with RJ. I've been up with him since about 1am with him going out every 30 minutes or so. He's also been shaking most of the night in anxiety or pain or both. He is on painkillers, but still seems uncomfortable. He wanted food at 6 this morning so I gave him a little with some oil and milk to help loosen him up (vets orders). He has been out again and is now sleeping quietly beside me on the sofa. I hope he improves today and things get moving again...


----------



## Celeste

There are horses that "launch" into the canter. Most of the horses that I have ridden over the years do not. They just change gaits. The canter is much smoother than the trot in most horses. 

I know exactly what you are talking about. Our old girl Abby will launch into a canter if you don't really get her collected first. You can almost hear her yell "yippy hurray" while she does it. All of her gaits are a little rough. She makes up for it with her good nature, but I still wouldn't put a total beginner on her just because of the canter transition.

TJ, the riding instructor should have known what that horse was going to do and she screwed up by putting you on him.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj don't be afraid of the canter, you are stronger and more balanced than the first go round with lessons. Don't over think it. Relax, heels down, and go with the flow. The motion is a bit like a rocking horse. You'll do great.

Koolio, I hope rj is more comfortable. As long as he is happy and comfortable, that's the main thing.

I new job was posted in a district not too far from me. It's for a 7-8 grade counselor. You bet I applied! They will do interviews after Christmas break. The job starts second semester (jan21 or so). I'm sure you know what I am asking Santa for!!


----------



## Remali

{{hugs}} Koolio, I hope RJ starts to improve. My beloved Cavalier King Charles Spaniel had on-going health issues, it's so tough to see your four-legged family member not feeling well. Give RJ a smooch for me. RJ's interest in food is such a good sign!

I haven't had time to read through all of the posts on the last few pages, I had a bit of a flare-up again so I haven't been online here as much as I'd hoped to be, but I'm feeling better today. I've been relaxing on the couch watching HBO all afternoon with my two doggies, would you all believe I have never watched "Game of Thrones", ever? Never have seen it, well, that is, until today... I'm currently watching season 4 on HBO (I like it so far, I think, ha, need to see a few more episodes of it yet, although it's kind of gory in parts, and rather graphic, I must be getting squeamish in my older age, lol). A few months ago I broke down (ha) and decided to get HBO, really happy I did, I've been enjoying the movies on there (I'm home quite a lot, as I am on social security disability so don't get out an awful lot right now, I have lumbar spine woes, as well as GI issues, and of course I had to injure my knee just for good measure, that has been healing well, knock on wood). Anyway, I wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, I can't believe Christmas is this coming week! 

Speaking of movies... who has seen the new "Hobbit" movie? I cannot wait to go see it!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kooleo, So sorry to hear about RJ. It breaks my heart to hear of his suffering. You are blessed to have the love of such a wonderful dog, and to have this time available to help him. 

It has helped me to take lots of pictures of my Beau, and when I look at them, it is easier. Praying for strength for you and RJ. :hug:

TJ, about the canter, what Koolio said is right. The canter depart you describe sounds like the type felt on an upper level Dressage horse with big gaits. This is what they are trained to do. The canter of most QH types is totally different. Watch some videos of Dressage horses, and a western trainer, like Clinton Anderson or John Lyons. There are some youtube videos of "English vs Western" that will show some big differences too. 

The more you can relax while riding, the easier it is to sit any gait. Be a noodle, and imagine you have velcro on your seat. You'll be great. 

I all working all weekend, and it is a tough group.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Had a really nice day! Got up early to get my to do's for the party done so I could get a ride in....ride I did!  Gosh, today was even better. I didn't realize until today's ride that I was a bit apprehensive on yesterday's ride. I think b/c I hadn't been in the saddle for several days.

Went to the 'barn party', which really wasn't at a barn, but the ladies who go to my former trainer's barn....R.

There were about 10 of us there, and we talked, talked, talked, all about horses! It was SO nice talking horses and someone actually LISTENING to me about them and responding to what I have to say. (besides you guys of course!:wink

You know I talk about horses to M.....but I do all the talking....tonight, was different....I think I found a group of ladies I can relate to!

I drove home tonight and really counted my blessings. I feel like this year I have finally after 40 odd years found people I can finally relate to....whether it's horse, dog or teacher groups, I have recently met some really wonderful people! Isn't it something that it has taken so dang long? :lol:

So back to the party. We had lots of eats, but also, there were *presents!:shock:* I took a hostess gift, but all the 'older' group members gave little gifts like horse treats. BUT the most touching was the 'barn' gave everyone Dover vests!!!! We are going to try and get them embroidered with the barn's name. I was so flattered that one they asked me to come to this party (after all these years) and two that I was a recipient of a 'barn' vest! I feel like I am really apart of the group, even though I don't take lessons. (yet:wink

Also, R called me this morning to make sure I was coming today. I was once again, taken back by her interest in my attending. I generally don't feel if people care if I come or not....today I felt wanted. Felt good!

Roaddy, congrats on your daughters great success.

Eole, again GREAT photos!!! Wow, just beautiful.

Oh, forgot to mention, on today's ride, asked Jay to jog. It was if he was in the show ring. He dropped his head and jogged _real _slow. :lol: Such fun. We also took the scenic ride home, which was trhough the woods. We've had a lot of rain, so there was some nice water obstacles.....that were frozen over. :shock: I wasn't expecting him to go through them, but...he did! 

You know, my mom gives me a hard time b/c I give Jay more attention, and love him different than Rainn. I was thinking about it during our ride....he and I have a connection that Rainn and I don't have. This horse rides careful. He seems to know my limitations and is careful with his feet. He does what I ask and goes where I need him too. Yeah, there is something special there.:wink:

OK, that's my novel. LOL

Have a good night all.:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Regards of Pipes riding shotgun....LOL

She usually lays down as we drive. She was interested in our trip yesterday, that's why I snapped the pic. She was so dang cute!! :lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: as others have said, I think your old instructor did you wrong by putting you on a horse with very strong, upwards transitions. I would explain your previous experience to your current instructor and she can tell you want to expect from Bailey. If you are nervous, ask about having a grab strap on your saddle to hold, or hold the back of the saddle with one hand (I actually prefer that, as it helps pull your butt down into the saddle instead of pulling you forward out of it).

Remali: sorry to hear you are still sick. glad you have the HBO to entertain yourself. i have never seen any game of thrones. i tend to live under a rock when it comes to movies.

Koolio: hope RJ is much more comfortable very soon. hopefully being interested in eating is a sign of good things to come.



Today has been a lovely day. Started out going to breakfast with my DH, MIL, BIL and SIL. We came home and did some quick chores around the house, then DH went to shoot (almost muzzle loader season) and I had a lovely ride with my SIL. I rode the horse who is supposedly my BIL's.. though the last time he rode his mustang gelding was last year! Kermit is generally the catch ride for whoever needs a mount. It was my first time on him and he was a blast. He's about 13.3 and partially gaited, which was super fun.

The SUN even came out for the first time in over 2 weeks!!


----------



## Happy Place

Tj check out Julie Goodnight Horsemanship page on fb. She has made a few good posts on cantering. You may find them interesting


----------



## phantomhorse13

NM: sounds like the party was a great time! so nice to be able to talk horse with people who understand. i want to see a pic of you modeling the barn vest.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> NM: sounds like the party was a great time! so nice to be able to talk horse with people who understand. i want to see a pic of you modeling the barn vest.


Ya know....I drove home thinking....dang no pictures tonight! :-(

When I wear it, I'm sure to share. Hahaha

Looks like a nice ride PH. The sun was to shine here too....no luck.


----------



## Celeste

Still no riding time but we made great progress on moving our daughter's stuff. Our son helped us load a bunch of heavy stuff and he got his friend to help unload it. We have a week left............


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I am home, sore throat, stuffy nose, Dragon Breathing, Corn Growing.
Must go to work tomorrow at least a half day.
Full of Dayquil, now Nyquil, no fever TBJ.

No great riding stories like NM & PH13.
Fed all the horses this morning, a bit muddy, yuk like I feel. :-(

Drawing on computer today and working on aquarium background.

Felt the need to touch base here.
It's the shortest day of the year, from here it gets better. 

I too have been sort of following Game of Thrones today on HBO.
Waiting for Banshee on Cinemax January 9th.
Walking Dead starts again on Sunday nights soon I hope.










Christmas is Close!


----------



## Roadyy

NS, the sun rays on those two is an amazing photo!!! I used to think it strange that you always seemed to be in the right place at the right time to capture them, but now realize we have such beautiful country all around us and you have the skill to capture it in print.


Terry, I hope you are able to get some horsey time soon. I do have an idea for you. Either pick up a saddle blanket/pad at a local tack store and take it with you next trip to Janice's or ask her for old one ready to be discarded to keep at home with you. It will have all the horsey scent embedded in it from the miles and miles of riding so you can breathe it in when you start getting those cravings. Just think of the look on people's/neighbor's faces when they stop by and smell horse in your home. lmbo


Dawn, great riding pics as usual. Glad you were able to get some sunshine to go with it.

MN17, hope the program is able to get kicked off soon for you. Sorry you didn't get the alone time you needed. I always enjoy the Piper Pics.

SueC, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. I hope it is a wonderful one for you and DH. 


Ellen , Merry Christmas and hope it is good to you as you are for us.

Ladona, glad the bug is dying and you are up and about. Isabadda got some fence repairs on the to do list. lol

Tracey, I am very sad to hear about the turn for the bad with RJ and the tumor. Hopefully he can be comfortable through the holidays to enjoy one more with you. 

Celeste, When are you doing the moving? You know I have a nice long trailer I just acquired if needed. lol Bed and Breakfast would suffice for payment if you need it as you can stuff alot of stuff in that trailer.


Eole, your pictures are always right there with NS'. Thanks for sharing and good luck with the mare.

HP, good luck with the potential counseling position after the new year.

Remali, Glad the knee is healing and hope the sickness lets up soon to. I have never heard of Game of Thrones as I don't watch a lot of tv until college football season then even then is hit or miss. 


I worked on the truck Saturday morning to find out what was going on with the grinding to find it was not in the front, but the back. I found the impact wrench I used to tighten the lug nuts did not do a very good job and they worked loose. I put a torque wench on them this time and checked the driver side as well to find the same thing. Got it all taken care of and driving good again. No cost!!!!!!! Wife took advantage of the extra $250 not spent on the truck. Go figure.

When I got the truck it was missing the 7 pin trailer plug that was in the bed. I replaced it yesterday and verified it is working with all available power. Cleaned out the horse trailer and also got in a quick bareback ride on the three amigos in their paddock.

Also went by and dropped off the trailer I used to haul to the ACTHA event and got in some foal lovin. His name is Cooper and is a love bug!!



















































AA guess what this is for...


----------



## Koolio

*The longest night...*

God, this is hard... Early this morning we had to take our dog RJ to the emergency clinic and help him to the rainbow bridge. His condition deteriorated dramatically yesterday evening, leaving this as the only option to ease his pain. Although we knew this was inevitable at some point and are grateful for the 11 1/2 years we had with him, I am still heartbroken. As I mourn his death, I hope you will indulge me for a page or two to celebrate his life...

I want to believe RJ picked us. We unintentionally came across him online when we were living in Saskatchewan and he was in Alberta. At the time, we had an old boxer, Brittney, but her health was rapidly failing due to a brain tumour. Saying goodbye was painful then as well but in some cosmic way, I believe Brittney left us in RJ's care. He was 6 months old when we first met him in a PetSmart store where we arranged to meet the breeder. We drove 400 miles and she drove 100 miles to meet us. When I walked into the store, RJ spotted me immediately and ran up to me to lick my face. It was love at first site for both of us and he hasn't left my side since... Until this morning...

R.J. was always full of energy and cuddles. He slept in his dog bed on the floor right beside my side of the bed, but as soon as DH was up in the morning, RJ would jump into bed with me for his morning snuggle. Every day at mealtime, he would come to the table just as we were finishing and have a conversation, with his boxer woo woo's and big stories. He was such a character.

On his last day with us, RJ made a point of saying his goodbyes, although I didn't fully realize it at the time. We were all home and he went to each of us individually to spend some special time. He knew. DS, DH and I were with him until it was done. His pain is gone and now he runs free and easy with Brittney and his litter mates at the rainbow bridge.

Rest in Peace my dear old friend...


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...Tracey, I'm in tears. I'm so very sorry.

Sure DOES sound like your Brittney sent your RJ to you...

Many thoughts, hugs.

Never easy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Awesome boxer Koolio.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you everyone for the words/advice/insights/encouragement regarding my canter "thing". Have read & reread all (thought of responding to each post individually, but don't know how to do it on one post-page & don't want to hi-jack w/2-3 pages...)

I now understood the Pluto's individual transition as a Lippizanner. Yes, it was huge, like an ocean wave. Bailey's won't be...

No, that instructor actually, I now realize, had no interest in teaching me to ride. Yup.."football coach", & not a good one.

Yes, Janice has said that when the time comes, I'll have one hand on the saddle horn & one hand on the cantle.

Yes, Ellen, Janice has always had me with the appropriate horse for the lesson at the time.

Bailey's TROT is smooth...I feel assured now that whatever her transition is into canter, it WON'T be Pluto's launch into space.

Don't know yet if I'm going out to Janice's this morning or not. Watching the weather. It's 9am here now, so she's gone out to feed (& check the conditions in the round pen & where Bailey's head is at [besides in her hay, of course!]).

Will see.

Tracey, again...hug & comfort to you...

Good idea w/the saddle blanket, Rick!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, I'm so sorry Koolio for your loss. :hug:We are here for you.


----------



## Roadyy

My condolences sent your way Tracey. I hope the memories and thoughts are strong enough to get you through the holidays. It is a hard time to say goodbye. I remember saying goodbye to my dog the day after Thanksgiving last year as we moved into this house. 

I have not been able to let myself bond with another one just yet. I have focused most of my bonding with Little Man.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I should be working...but am eating and browsing AMazon...check this out for my new group....

http://www.amazon.com/How-Speak-Hor...8&refRID=0QS18NQT7ZQX8N96DHDW#customerReviews

The Kids' Horse Book: Sylvia Funston: 9781897066379: Amazon.com: Books

Horses: Kids book of fun facts & amazing pictures on animals in nature: Kate K. Garcia: 9781492231097: Amazon.com: Books

Just a couple goodies I came across. Thoughts?


----------



## tjtalon

Janice texted; cold/frosty/windy out there. Has gotten colder here by 3 degrees since 6am this morning & definitely looks like it wants to snow. Sigh.

Going to head out for the store for a few things, then come home & look up canter videos on utube & Goodnight's page...


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, looked at those books just now, before I sign off...all 3 look really good!


----------



## AnitaAnne

oh Koolio, my heart is breaking for you. the story of your meeting had me in tears. They are _*never*_ with us long enough. :hug:


----------



## Celeste

Tracy, I am so sorry about your dog. He was beautiful.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

I am so sorry. There's nothing that can be done or said to make the loss any less painful. Just please know my heart grieves with yours. Losing a beloved friend is never an easy thing. :hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio, I am so very sorry to hear about your loss of RJ. It sounds like you shared some amazing time together, but it is never, ever enough. Bless you for taking his pain and making it your own. Cherish your memories because love lasts forever.


----------



## Remali

Oh Koolio, I am so sorry... I couldn't read thru all of your post, I just got too teary-eyed, it just breaks my heart about your RJ. RJ was a very lucky dog to have such a caring and wonderful owner.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> NM: sounds like the party was a great time! so nice to be able to talk horse with people who understand. i want to see a pic of you modeling the barn vest.


Yes, Nicker, party sounded really really nice! happy that you've found some compadres, amiga


----------



## Roadyy

Picked up a couple of 15" saddles for Michelle to try. I sat in the slick seat with it over a barrel and felt pretty good. I hope to get a ride in on it this weekend and if it feels good then I'll take it to ride in at the next ACTHA weekend. I'll use it til I find a good 16" that fits me and LM.


----------



## tjtalon

Kinda just messing around at the moment. Got back from the store & decided to stay in my turtleneck & sweatshirt &...breeches! (had them on underneath my jeans, "just in case"...was "all dressed up w/nowhere to go"). They're stretchy, comfy, warm & wanted some sense of "horse" on me today.

Took a couple of pictures (have learned how to take cell phone pics, send them to my email, then to the comp-to-photobucket...it works). Nothing fancy, just to share. One is a little white horse in my little Christmas tree that's on the patio, & the other is a present to myself that I got yesterday...went to the grocery store w/the gift card from work...got most of what was on my careful list (amazing how fast $100 can go)t, but saw...a horsey! Soft, cuddly, big eyes that somehow manage to convey sweetness w/interest...a horse-look (how did that happen? i know I have a vivid imagination, but the eyes have expression..)

Anyway, here they are!


----------



## tjtalon

PS kitty Timothy swore the stuffed toy would eat him; put it on the bed last night & it scared the daylights outta him. he's better today, lol!

BTW, Ellen, have been thinking of you being saddish on Christmas...I know the feeling, very well, for years & years. This year I'm not so bothered, as in the past; is what is (have to work, as usual, sister may or may not send a card on time for Christmas, as usual, etc etc etc). Can be a lonely time of year for a lot of people.

Never fear, and be "of good cheer". The real Christmas is in your heart...and I do believe you have a sweet horse in your backyard, yes??!! Now, THAT'S a present!


----------



## tjtalon

Before I log off: was rereading, again, all of the posts responding to my canter thing, and was thinking all along...

I suddenly remembered a trot session w/Ms Bailey, sometime last summer. We were both doing really well, both of us were all happy with what was going on. I recall putting on a little more leg pressure for a faster trot (we were already going out pretty good at the time) when Janice said "Careful! She's going to canter!".

I sat back, I remember, breathed "down" and slowed her. But...

As that memory/feeling came upon me just a few minutes ago, I think that the next motion of Bailey's would've been a quick gathering (underneath? a collection?) a little "down" thing" then a "rocking", then a ......really really smooth canter.

Happy to have remembered that, outta the blue.

Onward and upward.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got more saddle time today! My SIL finally had a chance to get on her rescue Saddlebred, Jemma. Mare had been an Amish buggy horse for years and was supposedly saddle broke, but you know how that can be! Jemma did super, never putting a foot wrong. We started out in the ring, then hit the trail. Sun was shining while we were in the saddle, which felt wonderful.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I have a question to present re cantering, & this is fear-based so need to digest some reality from you guys... What I recall, vividly, as she told him to canter, was an awful upthrusting terrifying movement..a lunge into space, then down again, then up. I know I yanked on his mouth in fear (had no sense of correct hands either...I came onto this thread w/"how do I get soft hands?", remember?!) & almost came off.


I think the sense of motion was exaggerated by your nervousness. Kind of like how you can hear a pin drop if strange noises wake you in the night.

And the nervousness in the rider also sends even experienced horses off-kilter. "My clever monkey is nervous, this is not good, something is wrong." So the horse won't be 100% relaxed and smooth then.

And obviously, with the experience you recount, what happened to the horse's mouth then would have made him particularly juddery: Pain and pain avoidance do that. If he was in a snaffle, he would have defensively raised his head and neck, which would have hollowed his back, and his hind end would have disengaged - very uncomfortable for horse and rider.

So it's really really important that you avoid the fear reflex of grabbing for the reins this time around. Or perhaps you can ride in a soft hackamore or side pull this time, so if you do stop being gentle it doesn't hurt the horse. I usually give people I'm teaching a rope attached to the stable halter dees for any iffy things like that, until they're fine and can go on to / return to a bit. It's way easier to have the horse rigged up so any weird stuff that happens when the rider is learning or gets nervous doesn't hurt the horse, than to suppress a nervousness response in a learner. That way, both horse and rider have a more positive experience.




> Crux of above blah-blah is: that's the Fear thing I need to conquer, that leap-into-lunge thing...or was that just the horse & his own "thing" into it? I wonder. Janice says Bailey has the most beautiful, gentle canter. I've watched many UTube vids on canter, & it's looks so effortless & smooth &...FUN!


The only way to get over our phobias is to expose ourselves to the situations we are afraid of until we learn _from experience_ they aren't so bad after all!  No amount of intellectualising will get us over such fears - they are so primal. The intellectualising just helps us make the decision to expose ourselves to the scary thing, because intellectually we make the judgement that our fear is out of proportion to the risk.

I am totally confident that Janice is right that Bailey has a wonderful, smooth canter. I'm sure that given your prior experience, she will be giving you a horse with a Rolls Royce canter for your canter lesson! You're in good hands, and Janice has been teaching you to sit very nicely - which is actually far harder in a trot than a canter! 

Like with a sitting trot: Relax and go with the movement. Imagine your hips are made of rubber, sit deep, and sit tall. 

A canter has more forward movement in a stride, rather than the up-downness of trotting. You can sit on the edge of your kitchen chair and tilt it onto two legs with your hips and then let it go back onto all fours for an approximation of the movement you will be making to follow the horse's movement in the saddle. It's a much slower movement than at the trot - but it covers more distance.

I think you're going to discover that cantering is actually wonderful. Because it is! 

And my hat is off to you for tackling your bogeyman. That's the only way to deal with bogeymen!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Only a brief minute then have to get out to feed the mares-

Koolio, sounds trite, but please accept my sincerest condolences about losing your boy.... What a loving mom you've been for him all these years, and there's no doubt you'll hold each memory in your heart. 

Eole, beautiful photos of your Ste. Agathe! I still marvel at how similar your surroundings are to ours, but then I shouldn't since we're nearly parallel to each other on the globe I believe... Best of luck in Vermont! 

TJ, I love your stuffed horse!! I've seen similar at our local feed supply, and they are sooooo soft! Next best thing to the real thing, until that comes along for you someday 

Roadyy, thank you for your compliment! Truly, the reason I can catch these magnificent moments, is that I'm _always_ outdoors! haha Our home is atop a small mountain in the heart of the Nat'l Forest without a house in sight.... scenic opportunities are ever present, and as God provides them, I take the photos 

Corgi, so glad you're better! I just _knew_ those Country Magazine funnies would do the trick! haha 

Auntie Ellen, you are so loved by so many! If only Sue's Tardis could zip you around to each of our homes for a visit.... But as you view the photos, know that our welcome mats are out for you, and all the love you could wish is right there. Koolio, Eole and myself will provide warm coats and a crackling fire as I'm sure you're not used to the snow! A kiss goodnight on your Southern peachy cheek 

Time is up, and there's the ever present knowledge of three sets of eyes and ears looking at the kitchen lights wondering when I'll be out!

Here's a photo captured from yesterday- a perfect example of the spirit of Christmas.... * many deer are around the horses in our silent landscape, and occasionally they're accepted in the herd for moment or two-Sugar is in a paddock behind me. 









_CHRISTMAS IS THE SEASON OF SHARING _

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Celeste

My son and one of his friends from work helped us move a big load of furniture. What a job this is. 

Rick, you are too sweet to offer to help; hopefully we will get it done ok with a little help from our son and his buddy.


----------



## SueC

New photos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary

Rock-hopping on a beautiful shoreline, and life in the paddock.


----------



## SueC

*Koolio:* My condolences. All I can say to you is that it's worse for them when we go before they do. Your dog had a wonderful life - many animals do not. In time, you might perhaps make space for a homeless dog in your home and so change its hitherto bleak world. No "new" animal ever fills the gap left by another, but it will be the happy beneficiary of the love and care you can give, and it will become your buddy. They all do... :hug:


*Roaddy*: Adorable foal photos! And your facial expressions are almost as cute as the foal's, haha! 

*MR*: That is such a classic photo, I just have to re-post it. Hahahahaha! Typical dog!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*: That is such a classic photo, I just have to re-post it. Hahahahaha! Typical dog!!! Thanks for sharing!


Not my dog, compliments of a web search for riding shotgun!
But thanks, I was looking for a quick comparison, and this.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I was home sick today.
Exactly what I said I would not do.
The Quil brothers have been helping, Day and Ny.
No fever just miserable.








Must go in tomorrow, I have to finish drywall.
3 maintenance people and I cannot let them finish the board.
Let them tape a few joints and it's way too rough looking.
Some people take no pride in their work, and it's our boss.
Finishing my boss's office and he's back and it's not complete.
I have failed, TBJ he holds no grudge toward me. 

Christmas is very soon, family coming over on the eve.
Day will be at my SIL and my mum's house.

Will be discussing my mother moving in with me next year.
She was 89 years young on December 4th.
Healthy women, but steps are a pain on a third floor condo.

SueC: Tile is my best friend, I liked all the pics.

Good Evening to All!


----------



## Stan

Tracy sorry about RJ

There is something very special about boxers. One of the few dogs that have so many facial expressions. I remember my dog Trampus biting into a lemon. He only did it once but his face was puckered up for minutes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Quick here...so much to do! :shock: I don't know where the time has flown to, but I'm a bit behind the eight-ball. 

Last day of work for me, pick up the last few gift cards, and start a wrapping....gotta run to the grocery tonight in prep for Christmas Eve, Chrismtamas morning and night's meals.:shock: The stores are going to be a mad house.

MR, sorry you are sick. Being sick stinks....especially when there is work to be done.:-(

Once again....I can' believe it's the last day of school before break!:shock: Time sure is getting away from me.....but ahhhh, i have i think 12 days off. YEAH! I can make it....I can make it! Concert this morning and party this afternoon. Chrildren....tis the reason for the season, right?:wink: They make Christmas fun.

Koolio.....thinking of you! [hugs]

Have a GREAT day all! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Played with the trailer a bit last night. I adjusted the goose neck so the trailer will ride more level when loaded. It was pulled by a lower riding truck and caused the front to ride high on mine. Loosen the bolts and lower the trailer til just above level and tighten back down. Should allow for some drop as the load goes in to make it good and level. hooked the plug up and half the marker lights are out of busted, but the tail/blinker/brake lights work as well as the two marker lights at the back on the sides. I will be hooking up bright work lights into the reverse to help backing up such a long trailer in the dark.


----------



## Happy Place

Whew. I spent hours grocery shoping and navigating city traffic yesterday. Today is baking day, then running tins of goodies and cartons of fresh eggs to our friends. Last but not least, I am dropping by the barn to leave carrots for all the horses there.
Ellen, in my heart I am dropping off goodies to you and your beautiful horse. Hugs to you!


----------



## Eole

Koolio: So sorry about TJ. What a wonderful dog he was and a wonderlife you offered him. Lovely story, I do believe you HAD to find each other, that's a long drive to get a dog. Boxers really are special dogs, every owner says so.

Take care and keep the stories coming, and pictures too about your great doggy friend. They are so much part of family.


----------



## Eole

Rick, I love the first pic of you and Copper, dog included: great shot. I remember you names that colt, didn't you? He's really cute.

Back from Vermont. The little mare was absolutely wonderful in every way; exactly the attitude and athlecism I'm looking for. But, there's always a but... she's cow-hocked. Unless someone tells me it is a desirable trait for endurance, I'll pass. :-( 
This is what I mean:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> I think the sense of motion was exaggerated by your nervousness. Kind of like how you can hear a pin drop if strange noises wake you in the night.
> 
> And the nervousness in the rider also sends even experienced horses off-kilter. "My clever monkey is nervous, this is not good, something is wrong." So the horse won't be 100% relaxed and smooth then.
> 
> And obviously, with the experience you recount, what happened to the horse's mouth then would have made him particularly juddery: Pain and pain avoidance do that. If he was in a snaffle, he would have defensively raised his head and neck, which would have hollowed his back, and his hind end would have disengaged - very uncomfortable for horse and rider.
> 
> So it's really really important that you avoid the fear reflex of grabbing for the reins this time around. Or perhaps you can ride in a soft hackamore or side pull this time, so if you do stop being gentle it doesn't hurt the horse. I usually give people I'm teaching a rope attached to the stable halter dees for any iffy things like that, until they're fine and can go on to / return to a bit. It's way easier to have the horse rigged up so any weird stuff that happens when the rider is learning or gets nervous doesn't hurt the horse, than to suppress a nervousness response in a learner. That way, both horse and rider have a more positive experience.
> 
> 
> The only way to get over our phobias is to expose ourselves to the situations we are afraid of until we learn _from experience_ they aren't so bad after all!  No amount of intellectualising will get us over such fears - they are so primal. The intellectualising just helps us make the decision to expose ourselves to the scary thing, because intellectually we make the judgement that our fear is out of proportion to the risk.
> 
> I am totally confident that Janice is right that Bailey has a wonderful, smooth canter. I'm sure that given your prior experience, she will be giving you a horse with a Rolls Royce canter for your canter lesson! You're in good hands, and Janice has been teaching you to sit very nicely - which is actually far harder in a trot than a canter!
> 
> Like with a sitting trot: Relax and go with the movement. Imagine your hips are made of rubber, sit deep, and sit tall.
> 
> A canter has more forward movement in a stride, rather than the up-downness of trotting. You can sit on the edge of your kitchen chair and tilt it onto two legs with your hips and then let it go back onto all fours for an approximation of the movement you will be making to follow the horse's movement in the saddle. It's a much slower movement than at the trot - but it covers more distance.
> 
> I think you're going to discover that cantering is actually wonderful. Because it is!
> 
> And my hat is off to you for tackling your bogeyman. That's the only way to deal with bogeymen!


Thanks Sue, much appreciated 1st time, Janice will have us on a lunge line, won't have to worry about reins (or hurting Bailey; Janice will make sure I'm all ok before reins ever come into the picture).

I like the chair-tilt thing...bet I can do that w/my exercise ball.

Very much something to look forward to when it happens (might be a few months, since winter is here in earnest, but one can never tell...there could be a good weather day in the middle of the not-good days).:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Everyone have a good day today, hope the errands-running goes smoothly!


----------



## Celeste

Nathalie, the little mare would probably be perfect for somebody like me that does fairly short rides. I'm not so sure about doing 100 miles. I would be concerned as to whether it would eventually cause lameness. Dawn, what do you say?


----------



## ellen hays

MR Hope you are feeling better. I will bet Batman has been there with ya thru the whole ordeal:lol: Don't let him get sick, who would supervise.:wink:


----------



## corgi

Uggggggg....still down for the count. I have never been this sick for this long and I have had my fill of it.

The flu went away and left its buddy, Bronchitis. None of the meds the doc gave me are working. I cough all night. I feel so sorry for hubby.

Have no idea how I am going to fulfill Xmas duties tomorrow and Thursday.

Hope everyone else is healthy and happy.

My goal is to make it to the farm sometime on Christmas Day.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

I am sorry I haven't been saying anything about you. I thought you were on the mend. Bronchitis is no fun. One step away from Pneumonia. Please take care of yourself. Let everyone wait on you. You sure don't need to be exerting yourself. Please take it easy. Hope ya feel better soon. Don't over do, but have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Remali

Hoping you are on the mend very soon Ladona, maybe a kind Christmas "elf" can take over some of the duties for you, rest up and feel well soon!

I can't believe Christmas Eve is tomorrow night, time is flying! I'm just hanging out here with my dogs (any relatives I have left are a few hour's drive away so I prefer to stay home and avoid icy roads), a few of us here in my apartment building are getting together for a few hours Christmas Day, having a small potluck in the Community Room here. I hope the violent storms in southeastern United States has not hit any of our forum members ... be safe everyone!


----------



## Remali

Good to see you on here Ellen... I too was thinking of what you said about Christmas being a bit of a melancholy time. I go back and forth with that myself, I always loved Christmas, but over the years now, with a lot of losses over the past few years (loss of family, and pets...) it can be somewhat of a trying time for some of us. I like what you said about keeping those you love close to you. Treasure your family, because you never know. And hug your pets, without my pets, and friends, I'd be lost.


----------



## Stan

*news flash*

Santa will be a little late in your part of the world.
We are the first to see the new day and as he is expected to arrive at my place a minute after midnight.

I have gotten in some of his favourite ale but as the amount of alcohol allowed in the blood stream has been reduced the standard 6 bottles each will place the jolly old man over the limit so he will have to wait around for a while before driving.

Sorry for the delay, but there is a down side at my end as well. Having the deer standing around for longer than normal means a lot more crap to be removed in the morning.

Last year the silly old fart got stuck in the fire place. Made a hell of a mess but I found a hard hit with the broom handle help him exit by the chimney toot sweet.:shock::lol::lol::lol:

I brought my wife some wrinkle removal cream for christmas. Two packets, I splashed out. Money was no object.

That should get me some brownie points.

cheers all


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Rick, I love the first pic of you and Copper, dog included: great shot. I remember you names that colt, didn't you? He's really cute.
> 
> Back from Vermont. The little mare was absolutely wonderful in every way; exactly the attitude and athlecism I'm looking for. But, there's always a but... she's cow-hocked. Unless someone tells me it is a desirable trait for endurance, I'll pass. :-(
> This is what I mean:


My mare was cow-hocked, and great at endurance, and had a wonderful smooth ground-covering trot, and was super at all paces. A lot of the working lines from Crabbet/Polish stock had it here in Australia. They usually track much straighter than they stand: I saw this for myself when I was driving my mare in a cart. You could take film of the mare trotting away from you and do a slow-motion analysis. Doesn't the mare you've looked at have Crabbet/Polish bloodlines?










My mare as a newborn. She had a long, serviceable life in no way hampered by this trait. She once ran 27km through a hilly course in 56 minutes (I was a junior and competing in a short event) and 30 minutes later her recovery values were even better than the pre-ride vet check, and she was best conditioned, as well as winning that particular class by half an hour. She was 14.2hh and carrying over 70kg of rider and tack. I was still riding my mare (although no longer competitively in endurance) when she was 28.

I wouldn't reject that mare you looked at if she's right in every other way. If you do get her, then corrective trimming of her hind feet will make her stand much better. Keep the toes short, and make sure she is lowered on the outside of each hoof.

Merry Christmas, Nathalie!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mornng everyong! Happy Christmas Eve!

Ellen, I've thought of you a bit. I have also thought in the past about what my situation will be like when I grow 'older'....with no children....parents gone....I can't say how I'd feel. All I can say is know in your heart that WE are all here for you. You and I both know how this little family has given us so very much over the last year or so. 

I've also talked to people who just wish the whole holiday away, not b/c of lack of family, but lack of $$$$. Not having to give to their children is extremely stressful oln them.

My mom....is begging for 'alone' time this holiday season. Her DH will leave after our little breakfast for his family's gathering. She is thrilled to have some quiet time to herself without the stress of his unstable personality. I think holidays are tough on a LOT of people.:wink:

Last day with the kiddos was great! Didn't get to do that last year. At one point I had nearly 24 children standing on top of me begging me to unwrap their gift. It was a sight! Such fun! I bought them all a book (Stone Fox), a bookmark with their name on it, and some other trinkets.  I had planned on reading the book together, but many of them want to read it over the holiday. How can I argue? :lol: THis is why I love this age. They are beginning to read good literature!!

The weather is warm (50*) here, and chance of rain.....you know what _that _means......:thumbsup: Saddle time!

I still have a ton to do, clean, wrap, cook.....but it will somehow all get done...not worrying about it! LOL

Koolio, are you hanging in there? Also, you asked a while back if Jay had a scar on his face. Yep! He's got several big scars on him. Don't know what happened prior to me, but it was severe based on his scars.

Ladona, you better get well soon! I"ll be down there before you know it! :wink:

OH, forgot, and so excited about this....I received an Amazon gift card from one of my darlings. YOu know what I am going to purchase with it don't you???? My kid horsey books!  This is the beginning!

Roaddy, I keep forgetting....that trailer is HUGE! I think it's bigger than our house! Dang!

MR, are you feeling better?

Eole, it would be fun if you could get that horse for Chrsitmas!!

Stan, I remember the pictures of Santa being stuck! Send him our way!

Merry Christmas to our friends Downunder!

I know I missed people, but I read, and Hello to all! 

Have a GREAT day all....and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Hope everyone is well. Christmas is right around the corner. Maybe all the flu and colds will subside and everyone can enjoy. I know there have been some losses and Christmas will never be the same, but always remember that the presence of those little spirits are out there and still love you. I can't help but believe that we will see those beloved animals again somewhere sometime. We have those that are with us, both human and animal, that we can bestow our love upon. And what a nice thing that they have that love to receive. 




NickerMaker71 said:


> Mornng everyong! Happy Christmas Eve!
> 
> Ellen, I've thought of you a bit. I have also thought in the past about what my situation will be like when I grow 'older'....with no children....parents gone....I can't say how I'd feel. All I can say is know in your heart that WE are all here for you. You and I both know how this little family has given us so very much over the last year or so.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for your thoughts, Nickers. You are right, I do have you all here on this thread and what a wonderful gift. It always amazes me when I think that we have never met, but the mutual caring is there. To me that is a miracle and I am so greatful. This group here on this thread is the first I seek when I get up in the a.m. and the last I check in with before going to bed. Yall really do mean a lot to me and I hope I am deserving of your presence in my life. What a gift!! I thank God for you all.

With that, I hope everyone has a blessed Christmas. Be safe and be happy.

God bless you and keep you.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> It always amazes me when I think that we have never met, but the mutual caring is there. To me that is a miracle and I am so greatful. *This group here on this thread is the first I seek when I get up in the a.m. and the last I check in with before going to bed*. Yall really do mean a lot to me and I hope I am deserving of your presence in my life. What a gift!! I thank God for you all.
> 
> With that, I hope everyone has a blessed Christmas. Be safe and be happy.
> 
> God bless you and keep you.
> 
> :wave:


Same here. I love all you guys.


----------



## ellen hays

Remali said:


> Good to see you on here Ellen... I too was thinking of what you said about Christmas being a bit of a melancholy time. I go back and forth with that myself, I always loved Christmas, but over the years now, with a lot of losses over the past few years (loss of family, and pets...) it can be somewhat of a trying time for some of us. I like what you said about keeping those you love close to you. Treasure your family, because you never know. And hug your pets, without my pets, and friends, I'd be lost.


It has enriched the mix of this thread with your being here. So glad you have become an "over 40" . Please continue with us. We are all so fortunate to have each other. Merry Christmas


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Santa will be a little late in your part of the world.
> We are the first to see the new day and as he is expected to arrive at my place a minute after midnight.
> 
> *I have gotten in some of his favourite ale but as the amount of alcohol allowed in the blood stream has been reduced the standard 6 bottles each will place the jolly old man over the limit so he will have to wait around for a while before driving.
> 
> *Sorry for the delay, but there is a down side at my end as well. Having the deer standing around for longer than normal means a lot more crap to be removed in the morning.
> 
> Last year the silly old fart got stuck in the fire place. Made a hell of a mess but I found a hard hit with the broom handle help him exit by the chimney toot sweet.:shock::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I brought my wife some wrinkle removal cream for christmas. Two packets, I splashed out. Money was no object.
> 
> That should get me some brownie points.
> 
> cheers all


Stanley

What would we do without you. I am greatful that you are looking out for Santa and not allowing him to get overserved with the ale. Sorry about the mess them reindeer made, but I know you realize that it is all in the line of duty. :rofl:

Have a merry Christmas downunder:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Same here. I love all you guys.


Ditto ditto


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> It has enriched the mix of this thread with your being here. So glad you have become an "over 40" . Please continue with us. We are all so fortunate to have each other. Merry Christmas


Ellen, the very same can be (& is) said about you! I'm working today & tomorrow, take a moment & breathe some fresh, peaceful air for me from your place


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Ellen, the very same can be (& is) said about you! I'm working today & tomorrow, take a moment & breathe some fresh, peaceful air for me from your place


Thanx TJ. Hope it is quiet on the job and you can get some 'relax time' in. Merry Christmas.


----------



## corgi

Isabella and Blue's stockings are hung on the stall door with care, in hopes that Santa will come and stuff carrots in there!!!

I feel a little better today! Prednisone came to the rescue! I may be able to run out to the barn tomorrow, which was my goal. 

In case I don't get the chance to say it over the next day or two, your friendships mean a lot to me. You have been here for me through the death of my Dad, one of my best friends, Rena, and our beloved SCUFFY. You have been here for me through a major job change as well. Even though we have never met in person, I feel so comfortable coming here. It feels like home.

Merry Christmas to you all. Lots of love and hugs!:lol:


----------



## corgi

And here is an official Corgi Christmas Greeting!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. While there will be gifts to open tomorrow, I already know how very blessed I am in life.. and the best gift of all we be Sunday, when Dream comes home.


----------



## Remali

Merry Christmas everyone! Or, as I like to say, Happy Festivus!!

Oh my gawd.... corgi, your Corgi is ADORABLE!!

A little Christmas song....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsat4e8jgHA


----------



## Remali

ellen hays said:


> It has enriched the mix of this thread with your being here. So glad you have become an "over 40" . Please continue with us. We are all so fortunate to have each other. Merry Christmas


Thank you Ellen, such a very kind thing to say, I appreciate your friendship. I suppose technically I should be on the "over 50" thread, ha, but, well, I do feel very at home here.  In a few more years I may have to start an "over 60" thread, but we won't go there just yet, ha. :wink:

I hope you are having a good Christmas, I've sort of grown to enjoy the alone time, although I have a few close friends who invite me over for the holidays, since they are about two hours away I tend to stay home, avoid icy roads, and just hunker down here with my dogs and watch movies Christmas Day. It was sort of hard at first, a few years ago, having no kids, both parents gone, and pretty much all other relatives gone too. My mother always would tell me to not sit home and be sad, she'd tell me to "go out, call someone, and have fun", those words have kept me going during the rough times. Also, my new dog, (well, I got her a year ago, so not totally "new") is such a goofball, she makes me laugh every minute of the day.

Anyway... I'm rambling... Merry Christmas!


----------



## ellen hays

Remali said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Or, as I like to say, Happy Festivus!!
> 
> Oh my gawd.... corgi, your Corgi is ADORABLE!!
> 
> A little Christmas song....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsat4e8jgHA


Hey Ramali How about this?

HAPPY FESTIVUS! May ur pole be straight, ur feats be strong & your grievances be few. With love from the Costanzas - Frank, Estelle, George

I loved Seindfeld .


----------



## Stan

Merry Christmas every one and if you are spending the time alone, here is what I am doing a quick clean of the house, prep my dinner, then down to the beach for a walk and perhaps a fish. No I have not forgotten Bugs. I have some strawberries for him. If the campers have not moved in I may load him and he to can come for a walk on the beach as well.

SWMBO went very early this morning to be with her mother and is away for 4 or 5 days. I'm only working Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I get some time away from the stress of the place.

So to you all enjoy the day, don't eat or drink to much, and I too look on the folks in this thread as very special.

We have never met but shared so much. 

A special thought to the one who has not graced us with her presence for so long. 

Cheers all have a safe day.


----------



## Celeste

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Celeste

Stan, if you give Santa a bunch of beer like you always threaten to do, while he is drunk, will you tell him to take me off his naughty list?


----------



## tjtalon

Remali said:


> In a few more years I may have to start an "over 60" thread, but we won't go there just yet, ha. :wink:


I've idly wondered about starting a "Over 60's thread for Novice Returning Riders and/or Over 60's New To Horses" thread, but figured I'd be the only person on it!:lol:

Me too, I like it here. I've made real friends.

(And, oops, yes, have logged in quick at work...bad medic/officer/jackof-all-trades girl, bad!!)

Merry Christmas Eve, everyone...


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Merry Christmas every one and if you are spending the time alone, here is what I am doing a quick clean of the house, prep my dinner, then down to the beach for a walk and perhaps a fish. No I have not forgotten Bugs. I have some strawberries for him. If the campers have not moved in I may load him and he to can come for a walk on the beach as well.
> 
> SWMBO went very early this morning to be with her mother and is away for 4 or 5 days. I'm only working Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I get some time away from the stress of the place.
> 
> So to you all enjoy the day, don't eat or drink to much, and I too look on the folks in this thread as very special.
> 
> We have never met but shared so much.
> 
> A special thought to the one who has not graced us with her presence for so long.
> 
> Cheers all have a safe day.


Was thinking of CaCowGirl too, Stan...

Glad you get a break from stress


----------



## Happy Place

Merry Christmas eve. This is our quiet night. Finishing touches on the house and church. Peaceful night all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ho Ho Ho 
*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!* 

I have been reading along, but this thread goes so fast, can't respond fast enough before y'all are off on another subject :shock:

I, like Ellan, was feeling a bit low this year. Every year it seams there are less family, friends, and dear pets. So now only have my youngest DD here, so a very quiet holiday indeed. I feel bad for her, so I have been working hard at making the time festive. 

Having all of you out there, and hearing of your trials and triumphs, somehow makes me thankful for everything I do have & makes me feel so much better. 

Thank you everyone, and have a Blessed Christmas.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Merry Christmas Everyone!








Cold is getting quite a bit better.
Been cleaning at home, hook up a new surround sound, old one died.
Family coming over at 7 for some food and drink.

I'll check in tomorrow not sure when a busy day it will be.

Good Night All:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, if you give Santa a bunch of beer like you always threaten to do, while he is drunk, will you tell him to take me off his naughty list?


 
If you remember you asked the same last year, and I did mention it to him then. I distinctly remember as I was poking him with the broom in an effort to dislodge from the fire place, I yelled at him as he shot up the flue. "Celeste wanted me to put in a good word for her."

Didn't it work.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Quiet Christmas Eve tonight in the north woods- the boys are now home, it's snowing again and dinner is almost ready..... My thoughts often drift to the simple life of the Pioneers, and the blessings from God that they always recognized-

_Here's a favorite excerpt from the memoirs of Christmas as a Pioneer from_ _Laura Ingalls Wilder : * Laura never thought Santa would find them way_ _out in their log cabin, but he found Mr. Edwards who walked for miles to_ _bring them something for Christmas...._

Then Ma said, "You may look now, girls."
Something was shining bright in the top of Laura's stocking. She squealed and jumped out of bed. The shining thing was a glittering new tin cup.
Mary had one exactly like it.

These new tin cups were their very own. Now they each had a cup to drink out of. Laura jumped up and down and shouted and laughed and Mary looked with shining eyes at her own tin cup!

They then pulled out two long, sticks of candy. They looked and looked at that beautiful candy.

The stockings weren't empty yet. Mary and Laura pulled out two small packages. They unwrapped them, and each found a little heart-shaped cake. Over the top was sprinkled white sugar. (a luxury!) The cakes were too pretty to eat.

Laura and Mary never would have looked in their stockings again. The cups and the cakes and candy sticks were almost too much. The were too happy to speak. But Ma said to check again.

In the toe of each stocking was a shining bright, new penny!
They had never even thought of such a thing as having a penny. Think of having a whole penny for your very own. Think of having a _cup_ and a _cake_ and a _stick of candy_ and a_ penny_.

_There never had been such a Christmas....._












Wishing Each Of You Merry Christmas Blessings From Our Home To Yours With Love


----------



## Eole

Merry Christmas to all of you my friends.
Every single person on this thread is important. Stan, I'm missing our gone friend too...
Those alone, remember we're never really alone.:wink:
Bless you all.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you my friends.
> Every single person on this thread is important. Stan, I'm missing our gone friend too...
> Those alone, remember we're never really alone.:wink:
> Bless you all.


There's no "many likes here" button, so this will suffice. Love, Terry


----------



## tjtalon

Dear Miss Ellen had wished me a quiet day today...it wasn't (hopefully tomorrow). But i had a thought, with an event of the morning (the rest was "stuff & junk", just busy but nothing bad). I thought: "He" never has the Holidays off, even 'tho they are held obstentiously (sp) in His Honor. He never rests.

The incident this morning, 'tho won't go into details (for one reason, HIPPA, which is actually a good law I believe) has made my Christmas Eve a bit odd. In the first place, it's a short night/turn-around, as got off at 6p & have to be back at work tomorrow 7a (and solo for 5 hours). Upshot was, due to the rather "messy" incident which involved my partner & I, the police, then the paramedics, that I had to come home & change clothes (as had no extras in my locker...bad move, got lax, have to remedy that), put those clothes in a bucket w/hot soapy water in the bathtub, get redressed, and run back to work (good thing I live very close to work).

So, before I shower and eat a little something, I have to rinse out those clothes, wring them out & hang them in the shower to dry until I can go to the laundry room on Sunday, then disinfect the bathtub w/soap & bleach.

Not what I wanted to do tonight, on Christmas Eve. But...I'm in my little home, my cats are being their devilish & cute selves, I have Julie Goodnight's book "Master Canter" on order & am looking forward to finding a canter instruction dvd on Amazon (our Italian friend Sibyl sent me, this morning, a gift card for my editing work)...a few of many little blessings of the moment. And, even with short sleep, I'll do the job tomorrow.

But...the young man in the incident is in the hospital. He's in a mess, again (so much of our job has turned into so much more "police" work in the past 2-3 years, w/younger people living w/the elderly), and when he's released...it won't take long for his uncle to be calling us again. It's very sad.

So...while I'm dealing with my soiled, soggy clothes on Christmas Eve, I thank Him for the Grace He has shown me and shows me. He doesn't quit...neither can I.

A little Christmas Story, then! Sure makes one appreciate the little things in the stocking...and the surprise penny, too (thank you, NS, I remember those books, loved them).

Each and every one: take care of yourselves and of each other, whether they be two-legged or four or however your Friends come to you.


----------



## Remali

Merry Christmas everyone! I had a nice surprise this evening when an old friend asked if I wanted to go out for a drink and some food... I couldn't pass that up. I had a really nice time. Was also good to get back home to my two dogs, they acted as if I had been gone for days, ha, nice to get some sloppy dog kisses from the furkids when I got home.

Peace and joy to all!


----------



## Happy Place

Merry Christmas! The chickens and dogs have had their treats. Now I'm just waiting to see my son. He's coming at 2, I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Blue

Merry Christmas my dear friends.


----------



## Maryland Rider

No monster turkey story for today.
About 16 pounder cooked with some seasoning rub on it.
Awesome bird it was, still moist and great flavor.
Did not expect this much from a turkey.
Still came from SIL's farm though.

Great day here family gathering and all.
My mom has positive thoughts about moving in with me.
Time on this one, it is a lot for her to consider.

I hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas. 

Home now and time to chill.
The Dragon is not Breathing yet, only 32 tonight and house is still rather warm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope everyone enjoyed their day.

My day was busy but excellent. Started out opening gifts with my DH and the friend who is down visiting. I found my DH a replacement for the riding tights he loved literally to pieces (quite the saga as the original maker was no longer sewing, but I found the person she sold the pattern to!). He literally danced around the room in joy, which was awesome to see (and likely scared the company :wink. The gift that got me dancing around the room was this:










That is a new waterproof, shock proof, crush proof camera that I can take on trail!!! :clap: My old one had gotten a mind of it's own (as in it would sometimes focus, sometimes everything was "artistically" blurry) so I had stopped using it. This one is smarter than I am, but will hopefully get some amazing pics. 

We went over to DH's uncles for breakfast (along with 10 other family members!) and ate entirely too much. Came home and DH had his first coma of the day.












Dinner was a family potluck, so after his coma we cooked our contribution and then went to my BIL/SILs house for an early dinner. There were 22 people total there for the meal so it was quite the crowd. Lots of conversation and good-natured teasing and tons and tons of food. 

Got my SIL this as a thanks-for-hosting gift:






Now we are back at home and DH (and the company) are both heading for comas again. What a day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

MR: Amazing Christmas card! Looks a bit chilly for bare legs...:shock:

PH13: Nice wolf pack  Cute little horse, did he come with a mini manure fork? :rofl:

We had a nice day, too much food and too many presents! DD says there are never too many presents, lol. Tree picture to 

Had a yummy dinner, ham, pineapple, green beans, rolls, and lots of cookies!! 

Tasha, my female boxer, had a grand mal seizure at 2 am. It was a shock to me, cause she has been good on her meds for several months. Going to call the vet tomorrow, and see if we need to increase the dose. May have to bring her in for more blood tests. 

I don't know if this is typical or not, but it does worry me that the seizures are returning. She has been whining to me more for the last couple of weeks, so i guess I should have known she was getting worse. I thought she would be ok for years to come, now I don't know. Does she have 6 months? A year? sigh 

I am picking up Drambuie from camp tomorrow, and bringing him to a boarding stable I used to have horses, decades ago. Hopefully someone there will buy him, or want to lease him or something. I can't afford to keep him there very long, too expensive. 

She just had another seizure.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I gave Tasha 5mg Valium I think that's what the doc said to do for a seizure. I guess this means the tumor has grown. dangit. 

Tree picture I forgot to post.


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne - I am sorry to hear about Tasha. I hope the meds do their job and she doesn't have any seizures for a while. How old is she? You can never tell how much time you will have with them and no matter how long it is, it is never enough. 
We miss our RJ so much and even though we still have Hemi, our Boston, our house is not the same without that Boxer energy in it. We have had a Boxer in the house for over 20 years, and now the void is so noticeable. We won't rush to get another dog, but I will consider fostering again if the right dog comes up. I fostered for Boxer rescue a number of years ago, but haven't recently because I didn't want to stress RJ with another dog in the house. Like RJ, the next Boxer will choose us when the time is right. In the meantime, we are spending as much time with Hemi was we can as he is sad and lonely too...

We had a lovely Christmas with my parents from Arizona, and my father in law and his wife from southern Alberta. Our snow has been melting for the last couple of weeks, but it is again softly falling this evening. We had a birthday dinner for my dad on the 23rd and then a traditional Norweigian Christmas Eve dinner last night (ribs, Swedish meatballs, lefsa, etc). Tonight we had turkey, cabbage rolls, stuffing, etc. followed by homemade pumpkin pie all made from scratch by yours truly (pie crust and all). I think I have a food hangover... 

DH got me two beautiful Irish wool scarves and a georgeous Celtic scarf pin for Christmas but the best present of all has been having my family here.

Tomorrow is Boxing Day, a holiday here. My FIL and us wife leave tomorrow. I plan to go out to ride Koolio tomorrow and then if it snows, hopefully go for a cross-country ski with my parents. Shopping and a movie on Saturday and then my parents leave Sunday. Monday my daughter leaves for Florida for 3 months, so the house will really feel empty after that. I am blessed to have had family around over the holidays.

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and wish everyone great things in the new year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tasha is 10.5 yrs old. I got her as a rescue from the county shelter. She looked pitiful, all skinny and had mange. She wouldn't look anyone in the face, and the vet said she was an escape artist. 

My other boxer, Beau, born 5/18/2003 seemed so lonely, especially when I was at work. So i brought home Tasha for him, and he was so excited when she came he leaped straight up in the air, on all four legs! 

Tasha was so happy to have a home, she never, ever, not one time, ever tried to escape. Instead, I had two boxers following me everywhere I went! 

They were great friends from day 1. 

Beau has been getting weaker and weaker. He has some incontinence problems, which used to upset him, but now he just gives me a look that says "sorry, but I just can't hold it anymore". He also has some growths on his body, most noticably on his lower gum. 

I have been adjusting myself to the fact that I will soon lose him, as he gets weaker and weaker each day. 

Tasha was fine, getting gray, yes, but otherwise, no problems at all. Suddenly, three days after we returned from a camping trip in early October 2014, she had a grand mal seizure lasting about 5 minutes at noon. I had her in to the vet as soon as he was back from lunch. He didn't give me any meds for her, and just basically said we will wait and see and hope for the best. 

That night, she kept having seizures, and they kept getting closer and closer together, and I was afraid i was going to loose her before morning came. I called the vet throughout the night, but didn't reach him until 7 am. They kept her under observation that day, and treated her seizures with Valium. 

She was sent home with a perscription for Phenobarbital. She had one more seizure that night, but that was it. I have been faithfully administering her medication twice a day, as close to the same time as possible. So Christmas eve, I gave her medication about 2 hours late, but since Phenobarbital levels build in the body, I wasn't too concerned. 

Until she woke me up at 2 am in a grand mal seizure. That was the first one she has had since October. But it worried me because she is already on the medication, and blood tests showed it was in the therapeutic range, and it has been less than three months since these started. 

It scares me. Today I made sure to give her the meds right on schedule, 6am and 6pm, and she has another seizure at 8:30pm, less than 24hrs after the last one. 

It scares me. I was hoping to have years with her, because of how well, how _normal_ she has been on the Phenobarbital, and now this. More seizures. I am once again, heartbroken. 

I am just really glad I was here for her, and not at work. But what is next? I just hope the vet is available tomorrow, so I can get some advice. 

I am really scared she only has months, not years ahead of her, and I will lose both Beau and Tasha. I am not sure i can stand to loose them both.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone and a belated MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

I thought for sure I would get on here yesterday to wish you all a good day, but my time with my family got the most of me. But know you all were in my thoughts and well wishes for a beautiful Christmas day!

Lots to share, but it's already late (needed to sleep in) the horses are waiting. PLUS, there is a giant bright thing shining in the sky this morning....I must go see what that is all about!!!!

RIDE STRONG everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> PH13: Nice wolf pack  Cute little horse, did he come with a mini manure fork? :rofl:


I was wondering if it came with tiny $100 bills to feed into the front end...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. This has been a bad winter for boxers...

Seems like everyone had a pretty good Christmas Day. After work, I went up to friends' apartment for a homemade lasagna dinner. It was very good.

Predicted storm rolled in last night. There's about 5" out there right now, & still snowing. Wish I could stay home from work!

2 more work days, then can come home & snuggle in on my days off. Another storm coming thru Sunday night.

Later, everyone. AA, much good thoughts for Tasha.


----------



## Happy Place

The sun is shining so brightly! I just wish we had some of TJs snow. It's almost 50 here today. Great day for a ride, just no ride for me. :-( It will come, I just need patience and a good job LOL. Heading out for a walk and to do chicken duty.


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! We had about2" of light snow last night and today the sun is shining brightly. It is beautiful!

DD came with me to the stable today to ride Koolio. We got him doing flying lead changes! I am so proud of him!! DD rode him a bit so I could see how to get the changes and also to see how he goes. He is a beautiful mover and such a good boy! I plan to take some lessons on him with a reining gal at the stable starting in January where hopefully I can continue working on getting him even softer and more responsive. He is good now, but things aren't automatic for me or for him. Hopefully after some work in reining, I'll go back to the dressage barn for lessons in the spring and we will be ready to show more this year. He has so much potential in the ring, but I need more training and a little confidence.

AnitaAnne, I am thinking of you and your dogs. I don't know if people with other breeds feel the same about their dogs, but somehow it seems boxers are extra special. They have an energy, a presence, and a zest for life that I have not ever experienced with other breeds.

I hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AA: hope Tasha is doing much better today. meds can need some tweaking along the way, so hopefully this is just a bump in the road.

Koolio: glad you hear you had some fun (and productive) saddle time!


Couldn't get any saddle time today (despite an invitation from my SIL) as company is still here.. I am trying hard not to resent said company, but when I originally made the invitation, I was thinking of a visit lasting a couple days, not 5.. :???:

At any rate, we took the dogs for a walk on a local rail trail along the river since the weather was so nice (upper 30s, almost no breeze, sun!). The company claimed he was used to walking and would be fine, and I figured since the rail trail was basically flat and good surface, it would be ok.. but apparently "used to walking" means diff things to diff people. :wink:

I brought the new camera along and made a point to take shots in less-than-ideal conditions (like into the shade or with light behind the subject) and was thrilled with the results. 



















We made it 2.5 miles from the car before the company started complaining.. and it was a much longer 2.5 miles back to the car. :rofl:

Got home and George came over to he fence to beg for cookies, so couldn't resist a picture of the beggars (and this taken in shade using the flash - again thrilled with how the new camera performs!).











May get a chance to use the camera on horseback tomorrow, as SIL and I may go out and help with a deer drive (and why walk when you can ride?!).


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! 

AA- hope Tasha is doing better.

TJ- glad you went to a friend's house for lasagna! I love lasagna!

PH- that camera does take a great pic!

I am still sick but have been trying to work through it. I suspect I need to go back to the doc and get an antibiotic..think I have developed a bacterial bronchial infection. Ugggggg.....

I don't care, I am going to ride tomorrow. It is going to rain Sunday-Tuesday and the farm is still a mud pit from the last bout of rain. Isabella needs to be ridden. The poor old girl was so stiff today for the farrier. It broke my heart. She gets like that if I don't ride her lightly at least once a week. 

Blue and hubby are working on their partnership. Blue is in his "testing" stage with Jeff and Jeff has been working with one of the trainers at the barn to work through things. The "lazy" horse we bought is feeling really good now that he has his feet on the road to recovery and it turns out that Blue is not lazy! LOL
That horse has a huge personality and it much smarter than Paints are known for. Somewhere along the way, he learned that spooking gets him out of work. This horse will "spook" on purpose. He does it when Jeff is asking him to walk away from the gate. You can literally see him thinking about how he is going to get his way...the spook isn't working because it isn't enough to unseat hubby but he is still trying it. LOL. I think they have both met his match!

We were on the ground in the arena today and Blue was feeling frisky and started running and kicked in hubby's direction. It didn't come close to hitting him, but is still totally unacceptable. Jeff started making him move his feet and Blue took off at a gallop around the arena and came to a set of jumps and up and over he went and it was beautiful!!!! Looks like we have a jumper! LOL

The most endearing thing is that this horse seems to "feel bad" when he does something unacceptable. He hangs his head and creeps slowly to Jeff until he ends up with his forehead pressed against Jeff's chest, looking for reassurance that Jeff still loves him. We are working on him only getting that close by invitation, but it is still cute. This horse was spoiled rotten and we have a lot of work in front of us! He is young and has so many holes in his training. He is still an angel on the trail, but he hates the arena and he needs to learn to accept it. We like to play around in there.

He had his 2nd set of shoes put on today and did not rear for the farrier like he did last time. Of course, I showed him I had treats in my pocket and it distracted him enough to let the farrier nail on his shoes. He got a treat when it was done. Maybe he will realize good boy for the foot man = treats!

I panicked when we got to the farm today. Isabella had bright red blood streaming out of one nostril. It looked horrible. I determined it was a scratch from a piece of hay or something and was able to get it stopped, but it was horrible to see that coming out of her. 

I will end with a picture of my Isabella. I am so proud of how she looks (weight wise) She was skin and bones when I got her. She is now a little round.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> I am still sick but have been trying to work through it. I suspect I need to go back to the doc and get an antibiotic..think I have developed a bacterial bronchial infection. Ugggggg.....


Please go see the doctor!! Two guys who work with my DH had what they thought were lingering chest colds and delayed going to the doctor.. when they finally went, both had walking pneumonia. :shock: Not something to mess around with.


----------



## corgi

phantomhorse13 said:


> Please go see the doctor!! Two guys who work with my DH had what they thought were lingering chest colds and delayed going to the doctor.. when they finally went, both had walking pneumonia. :shock: Not something to mess around with.


Yeah, I know. I keep waiting, hoping it will clear up on its own because I hate taking antibiotics, but this isn't getting better and I don't want to end up in the hospital. 

Maybe I will got tomorrow. The office is open in the morning.

Thought I would add a picture of Blue, up on the tire obstacle. The funny thing is he gets up there with no problem but then stands there forever because he doesn't know how to get down. LOL. Definitely a "Paint" moment!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> The sun is shining so brightly! I just wish we had some of TJs snow. It's almost 50 here today. Great day for a ride, just no ride for me. :-( It will come, I just need patience and a good job LOL. Heading out for a walk and to do chicken duty.


Will gladly send you Monday's snow & the sub-zero predicted along with it:lol: You WILL get your ride & the horse for it..and the job...it'll happen.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I don't know if people with other breeds feel the same about their dogs, but somehow it seems boxers are extra special. They have an energy, a presence, and a zest for life that I have not ever experienced with other breeds.


I've had a few good dogs in my life, my best girl my German Shepherd. But i can't forget that boxer that I've talked about here before. that my parents had when I was very young. He was special. Thinking back..I know I treated him like my "horsie" & he went along with it, quite well. We had fun together; he was extra-special, somehow, in how he treated me. All dogs are special, of course, but there was a "something" that I can't put my finger on. It was long ago, don't remember his name. My Shepherd would've killed for me, this guy...was more like a horse companion, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I've had a few good dogs in my life, my best girl my German Shepherd. But i can't forget that boxer that I've talked about here before. that my parents had when I was very young. He was special. Thinking back..I know I treated him like my "horsie" & he went along with it, quite well. We had fun together; he was extra-special, somehow, in how he treated me. All dogs are special, of course, but there was a "something" that I can't put my finger on. It was long ago, don't remember his name. My Shepherd would've killed for me, this guy...was more like a horse companion, if that makes any sense at all.


Definately something special about a Boxer, it is hard to describe, but they are so focused on their person. They try so hard to make us laugh, and play, yet when someone is sad or hurting, they are right there staring into the soul, telling us they care and are there for us. A Boxer seems nearly human in their emotions & caring. 

Of course they are stubborn too, like when I asked Tasha to please go back to bed this morning at 4 am. Did she do it? Heck no. Instead, she would slowly walk from the rug in my bedroom to the hall (nails on hardwood) stand there a bit, and return to sniff my back, and repeat. Impossible to sleep through. I gave up at 5 am, fed and walked them. Tasha was thrilled to be able to wake me up. She used to go get Beau to do it, as he can stare me awake. 

The vet did some blood work, all her labs are WNL, just have to wait to find out if her Phenobarbital blood level is still in the therapeutic range. 

PH13: Company should never stay past 3 days, and should never expect their host to be at their beck and call 24/7. I suggest twice daily walks with the dogs, (5 miles, too funny) and if that fails, maybe you can get called into "work" for 4 hours or so. Should be enough time to get a ride in. 

After all, a happy hostess is a good hostess

Pictures look great, and fun to take, what kind of camera is it? So nice to hear Dream is coming home, how is Gamer doing? 

Corgi: your horses are so sweet looking, and Blue sounds quite the character! Poor guy does look confused up on the tire, maybe he is waiting for a reward? 

Go to the doctor, or you might just wind up in the hospital. Everyone, and I mean everyone, is getting sick this year. The hospital is full of lung problems of every sort, and they are not mild. 

Koolio: I was a bit hesitant to bring up my Boxer's and their health issues because of your recent loss. It does seem that Boxers have a high incidence of tumors, which is very sad. My hope is that sharing information will help, and another doggy friend will come when the time is right. 

My day was jam-packed yesterday, running since I hit the floor at 6:30 am. i was able to briefly stop at the house long enough to potty dogs and feed DD. Got Drambuie moved after only a 10 minute "discussion" at the back of the trailer. Then he froze when it was time to come off. lol

Put him in a stall so he could settle and returned later with his food. Going to let him out this morning. it is a 45 minute drive, so running back and forth is a pain. A friend is going to be feeding him for me, and I'm going to buy a round bale for the pasture in return. 

Darnit, another seizure


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I see I have some catching up to do! Haven't been on because it's been busy, busy, busy.

Yesterday was really nice! The skies were blue and the sun was a shinin'. So of course....I went a ridin'! :lol::lol: We were out for about 2 1.2 hours. Explored a new little trail. Well, actually I didn't know it exsisted until I went down this field, and there it was, an opening into the woods. So, in we went! NOt too far, as I am a chicken sh*t, but I got a lay of the land a bit, and will explore more on another day! 

Since TJ brought up the whole canter thing, I have been working with Jay on his. Yesterday, I just gathered my reins as I would my former horses, asked for a lope, and WAH-LA, a beautiful take off from a walk! He gave me all he had until I asked him to stop, which is the first time *ever*. He'l usually give me 3 strides and quit. It was a glorious thing! 

But, when I unsaddled him, the fur on his right side, under the saddle pad was all roughed up. That is my bad side....so wondering if I am so out of shape that I was really rockin' up there or something that I got his hair roughed up.....never had that occur before. I feel bad. I suspect that would have been uncomfortable to him. Thoughts?

The last three days have been packed. Chrstmas Eve found us at FIL for a late dinner. Christmas morning mom comes over. Then I visited my dad in the nursing home. Boy am I glad I did! It was just him and I. He opened his gifts from me and we ate some of the candy I brought. I am sure he doesn't remember it, but I sure do and for the first time, I hated to leave. It was a time with my dad to mark in the memory books. Good day.

After that I rushed over to SIL for Christmas dinner and gifts. PHew!

Yesterday, like I said, I rode, got home, showered and my sister was then in town to visit my dad. So I met her and BIL over there for a bit. Rush, rush, rush.........

Today....another nice day 50* a bit of sun....so.....another day in the saddle...AND...no other plans!!! WooHOO Complete horsey day if that is what I want!

Here are a few pictures from the last few days. I must say...I am one spoiled girl. My Christmas was ALL horse!!! 

My favorite gift was the most simple. My mom secretly had Jay's shoes turned into hooks for me! She had my farrier make them! What a great gift! Now I can hang them in my new tack room!!

Have a wonderful day all! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> when I unsaddled him, the fur on his right side, under the saddle pad was all roughed up. That is my bad side....so wondering if I am so out of shape that I was really rockin' up there or something that I got his hair roughed up


Could be that you were riding very crooked or could be that his back has changed a touch and you need to tweak your saddle/pad.

Since you have only seen it the one time, I wouldn't change anything in terms of tack next ride (though do many sure the pad is clean and doesn't have something silly like a mat causing the rough hair!), but make sure you pay attention to yourself as best you can. Are your hips level? Straight in the saddle? Are your shoulders level and straight, etc. I know I can tend to collapse to one side if I am tired or sore (or just being lazy, which is the most common).

If you get off after the next ride and don't feel you were the issue, yet still have that roughed up hair, then you might want to reevaluate your tack.

I loved the pictures!


We are heading down to see my family today for xmas #2. We will be taking the trailer and picking Dream up on the way home tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Celeste

As far as company refusing to leave; there are several things that can be done to prevent this problem in the future.

1. Buy a lumpy mattress to put them on. 

2. Line dry your towels so they will be scratchy.

3. Don't forget to use cheap, scratchy toilet paper.

4. Place your pet rooster right outside their bedroom window. 

5. Fry up "chittlings" (chitterlings) if things become desperate.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> 3. Don't forget to use cheap, scratchy toilet paper.


Use the special single ply role known as "BreakThrough" :lol:


----------



## Stan

A mate and I went down to Auckland last night. I'm a speedway fan and the Australians, Americans and Kiwi's were having a battle in sprint cars.

Well it seems the Yanks did not bring their own cars to NZ they borrowed from some not very patriotic Kiwi's.

So now amongst the dust which was very bad, worst I've seen at the springs, was the feature race, the 30 lap sprint cars. (Big Midgets) Away they go and the yank after 6 laps or so gets into the lead and for the next 24 laps give us a demonstration on driving, he was brilliant. This driver almost lapped one of our top guys.

So the question has to be asked and as a fan of sprint car racing I want to know who was the idiot who gave the Americans (3) our top cars to run in. It should have been the clunkers like we gave the Australians. Just joking Sue.

All in all except for getting a spanking in the feature race it was a good night out. Junk food and beverage.

How does sprint car racing get onto a horse thread. Its the horses under the bonnet that qualifies it.


----------



## corgi

Just popping in real quick to say I went back to the doctor and they made me breathe into one of those plastic tube things and I failed miserably. Stronger cough meds, more steroids, and finally...an antibiotic!!!

Doc says my airway and lungs are inflamed but no fluid so he thinks I should be feeling much better in a day or two.

Heading to the barn's Xmas party in a bit. It is 62 and sunny here and still don't have the energy to ride but I think I can hang out at a party for a little while.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> We are heading down to see my family today for xmas #2. We will be taking the trailer and picking Dream up on the way home tomorrow! :happydance:


I can feel the anticipation. *Yea! *More happy jumping smilies:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to hear from you when ya get home. I am so happy for you


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Bronchitis is a precursor to pneumonia. I am going to be an ole nag - don't wait, get that antibiotic!!!This is nothing to play around with. OK!


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

That will teach the Yanks not to bring their own hardware to save a buck or something. Glad ya had a good time.. You deserve it for looking out for Santa and having to clean the reindeer poop up:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Let me add to that list of getting rid of guests who are slow to leave. Make sure that pet rooster is a game rooster. Their crowing is very aggravating:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers 

Luved the pics. Looks like ya had a busy Christmas.


----------



## ellen hays

AA

Sorry your pup is not doing well. Hills are made for climbing, but not alone. My heart is with you.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Sorry the weather is not cooperating. This time of year, ya just never know. Hope your Horse Monday gets on track soon:thumbsup:

I luv German Shepherds too. Just really nice dogs.


----------



## ellen hays

Just had to share my Christmas story. Well, I didn't hear reindeer hooves on the roof with a clatter or a jolly fat guy in red, but I found this on my back porch bistro table. Very mysterious and with no name


----------



## ellen hays

Well, earlier, this guy was spotted lurking about. No official word. No one really knows. Maybe, I do have a secret admirer. Well, even though I'm old, stranger things have happened:wink:

Will keep ya posted:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

This is a duplicate please disregard


----------



## Northernstar

Celeste said:


> As far as company refusing to leave; there are several things that can be done to prevent this problem in the future.
> 
> 1. Buy a lumpy mattress to put them on.
> 
> 2. Line dry your towels so they will be scratchy.
> 
> 3. Don't forget to use cheap, scratchy toilet paper.
> 
> 4. Place your pet rooster right outside their bedroom window.
> 
> 5. Fry up "chittlings" (chitterlings) if things become desperate.


 Ironically, here's a funny tidbit from Country Magazine I came across the other day :

*A Relative Fix*

Did you hear about he man who had too many relatives coming to visit? He solved the problem by borrowing money from the rich ones and lending it to the poor ones. Now none of them come to visit.


----------



## Northernstar

Only 2 seconds for a pop in- youngest DS's birthday today, and after the night feed we'll have cake/ice cream and gifts  ** Would you believe I have 3 birthdays to put together around Christmas? DH was the 9th, DS today, and oldest DS Jan. 23... Thus, the reason my Christmas shopping is done by Thanksgiving! 

MR, a few pages back looked like a future avatar photo for Stan- "The youngster all grown up, but still forgot something"!

HP, You guys have had 50 degrees? I'm the one to now question if we're in the same state! Seriously, as you know, the north and south of MI are almost like 2 different states... we'll have more snow tonight, highs in 20's tomorrow, but from then on teens and snow- I'll try so hard to send some your way! No jest, because I love snowy winters, and I think you do too! 

NM, I agree about the simplest gifts being the best! Everything I ask for is 'simple and horsey', and I indeed received just that from my 3 guys! ** Also the stainless steel sink I asked for, and a sweet new vacuum! 

TJ, I'm so glad you enjoyed the "Little House" excerpt after your busy day- I grew up watching/reading Little House as a girl, and have never outgrown it... In fact, overtime I've given many, many Pioneer Living programs to school groups with real artifacts/replicas, taking them through a 'day' as a Pioneer child. They even get to make a hand dipped candle to take home! But at the end of each, I sit them all down and read that Christmas story, with a wool sock in my hand containing those few precious items... I can barely get through it without choking up. I have a surprise to share with you in the future when time allows 

Ellen, It certainly looks like a jolly old elf visited you! Not a wonder, as Santa has a way of doing just that!! I'm so glad for you, as you're the sweetest lady, and so deserving! 

Past time to get out back and the wind is howling! Here's a little photo I took of my Christmas horsey things.... Not exciting for anyone but a horse girl!! 








2 Stall Mat Grippers, and much needed!

A new pair of YakTraks! Much needed as my others are worn out!

Generous gift cards from TSC & Family Farm & Home.. Yes!!

A Bissell Vacuum! Yes! What little carpet we have- the old Hoover is out of here! haha

Stainless Steel sink! Goodbye, porcelain and comet cleanser!

...And another sign to hang in the pole barn hand made by DH to match the other two he made for Star and Lainey- Sugar! He stayed after work for a week to hand carve and paint that for me 

These simple things, and lots of love and laughter in our House in the North Woods 

Goodnight all, and God Bless! Prayers for you Corgi....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good eveing all!

Sounds like a very nice Christmas NS.  Simple is good...I think that is why I enjoyed the time with my Dad so much. It was so simple, just sat there and ate candy  with the feeling of Christmas in the air. I so treasure the time alone we have. It's uncomplicated.

Corgi, glad to hear you finally got some meds so you can mend quickly.

Ellen, wow! What a great surprise on your doorstep!! MERRY Christmas!

Stan, did you see....Santa got stuck in my neck of the woods this year! LOL That was actually at my dad's home. I thought it was so cute, so I made Pipes lay in front.

Speaking of dogs....my sister brought my nephew's dog, which she is baby sitting to see my dad last night. DH and I always talk about how 'bad' Pipes is...really it's just puppiness.....but I was shocked to see how BAD my nephew's dog was!!! It's an 11 yo pug and it pulls on the leash, barked at people and wouldn't settle down. I was shocked at what a complete opposite she was to Pipes...and Pipes being so young. Pipes is perfect when we go to the nursing home! I look at her much different now!

Another beautiful day today! We got a nice ride in too! We practiced more on our canter and I noticed when I unsaddled there wasn't ruffled hair. So....PH, I definitely think it was me yesterday. Yes, I think when I ride all summer, sitting in the saddle puts my pelvis back in place. When teaching all day, I am on my feet and I believe my pelvis turns and tilts....so I sit differently. After being in the saddle so long yesterday, I know my pelvis was off....I 'felt' it!:shock: I definitely felt more balanced today.

Since we had such nice weather 58* and mostly sunny, I spent most of the day at the barn. After the ride I stripped stalls, we covered the trailer with a winter cover and then started moving things into my new tack room.  I want to browse shelving units and saddle stands before I make any deicisions on how to design it. I would love to mini fridge in there too. 

Here are some pictures from today. The horses were curious about what I was doing in the tack room. :lol:

OH, NS, I need some of those mat movers! I've looked at them, but never bought them. You're lucky!

OH, one more thing. I did get a GPS! I got the eTrex 20. I tried it yesterday and hated it! LOL I played with it more today and made progress on how it works. I like it a lot better and have decided to keep it. 

Hoping you are all well. Happy people are feeling better. Hoping doggies are doing better too. 

Talk soon!


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning!

Just have to tell you about my favorite gift. In my stocking was a quart mason jar, wrapped in foil. A note on the lid said I could pick only one card per day and I could not pick another until I used that card! My husband wrote out 30 notes for me. The first one I picked said he would take me out to dinner. I'm saving it until after I hear about the job, either as a celebration or condolence! Now I can't pick another card until we go out to dinner. :lol:

He also bought me the beautiful laptop I am typing on now. My old laptop died some time ago and I have been posting from my phone. My son got me an "as seen through the ears of horses" calendar and a cottage for my dickens village collection. What a nice Christmas.

The best part is that I get to do it all again next Friday with the entire family! We don't exchange gifts, only for the kids. I haven't seen my brother in a year. I can't wait.

Off to teach sunday school and then it's stacking wood time for me! Have a great day all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, HP, that all sounds wonderful! What a brilliant idea for a gift, the mason jar thing! Super idea!!! Have fun with that!

I think I missed something about a job tho. Did you have an interview? What position? Good Luck!!

Off I go to the barn. It's cooler today and rainy. Looks to be clearing...maybe a 'little' ride? :lol::lol: Tomorrow will be out, as I have a haircut and need to run to the school to prep for a sub when school resumes. Want that off my plate so I can enjoy the rest of my vaca.

Just ordered my (4) books for my RIDE STRONG club!! ONe of my kids gave me an Amazon gift card. It covered about 1/2 the cost. I couldn't decide...so I bought them all! LOL Typical of me.

HOping it's sunny in your neck of the woods. RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

NM- No big job news. I applied for a 7-8 counseling position. They won't do interviews until break is over of course. Keep your fingers crossed that I get an interview.


----------



## Stan

Nickers I saw that photo and was astounded he made it. He was well over the limit when he left my place. Fell out of the slay on his first attempt to get in, he stumbled right out the other side. Second attempt to get behind the reins was a little more co-ordinated.

It was obvious the reindeer were experienced with his antics and were not easy with what was to come, the manure output increased two fold. 

He was so out of it he tried to take off heading northwest. I had to whistle him and pointed out he had to go east over the Pacific. I fired a flare off in that direction to get him started.

That old boy can sure put a few away. I'm not at all surprised he got stuck at your place. Next year ill feed him coffee.

cheers all


----------



## Maryland Rider

Batman supervises again.
Guess he had to make sure the hay was in order.


----------



## ellen hays

I had to post while watching this wonderful sight. Five deer grazing not 50 yards from my house. I guess they feel safe. That's fine with me. This is such a treat. I wish I could take a picture. It is still foggy and they are hard to see. Every once in a while, one will raise their tail and all you see is a white flag. Yeah I got a herd of deer grazing in my back yard. Oh, they are leaving. Like forest spirits. What a beautiful sight. I am so thankful to God for such wonderful blessings.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Went back thru the posts. Enjoyed all the good times everyone had. Now we have a new year in a matter of days. I hope everyone has a great time traversing thru it. Many wonderful stories to share. So much horsing to do. Yeah. Guess we will have to get Stanly a reindeer pooper scooper for Santa's visit next year. I sure am glad Stan was watching out for the ole guy this year. Good job.

Well, got to go. Everybody have a great day and stay safe. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Hoping all slept well last night! I know I certainly did, and it felt good to sleep in again too!

It was a bit chilly yesterday and it ended up snowing on me....but I did get a ride in like promise! 

I wasn't sure what to do or where to go since I feel like I have been everywhere the last couple days, so I decide to start with some groundwork. I forgot how powerful and connecting just a few minutes of groundwork can be for a horse and his rider. We definitely connected up. That pleases me.

Then I decided, well, we've been everywhere, but how can we become better trail riders? How about practicing things that count...like backing, and side passing! (since we also practiced this on the ground too!) So that is what we did, I took Jay into the woods, found some downed logs and made (or attempted) to make him side pass over them. He took a step or two. It's a skill he may be slightly familiar with, but definitely gets 'stuck' and needs much more practice. But...he is a willing participant and I look forward to trying it again another day!

I also took him through mazes of trees and made him twist and turn through them.

The best part was the BIG, LONG branch! :shock: I often break stick from over head so I don't get poked in the eye. He is very good about this. Yesterday there was a very large dead branch that I pulled from the tree. Keeping in mind that I wanted to try some different trail obstacles wth him, I took that branch (it's definitely as tall as me) worked with it. Keep in mind, I am in the saddle, I tapped him all over with it, literally from the top of his head to the tips of his 'toes'. His belly, his rump and I swung it in the air over top us like a lasso.....my boy didn't *flinch!* I was so proud of him. 

So, do I think the sacking out Ellen helps? You betcha! :wink: I hope you are keeping that up!

While out on trail, I thought a lot about how when it is just he and I together how well we do....and when we put others into the mix, I often get 'nervous' and then he gets 'nervous'. He so plays off my emotions. I can even tell this when I am hesitant to go into a new area. He will give me one step, then two....then waits. He is very dependent on his leader. (I am also reading _Horses Don't Lie_, and it brings this to the forefront of my mind.) I need to remember all this when spring arrives and I want to ride with others. I am the *leader!*

ONe thing that did irk me....as I am out there working with Jay (groundwork)....HE comes out....for no apparent reason...says a couple words and then leaves. I don't know the purpose, but I ignored him and HE went away.....but I was having a 'moment' with Jay.....and he intruded.:evil: I _really _dislike that guy. Piper still barks at him! What does that say?

Last night neither of them where home when I arrived, and the feeling around the barn was WONDERFUL! I get so tired of making chit-chat or feeling the 'tension' when either of them are around. Sometimes I just want *time* with just me and my horses.....nobody else. Rarely do I get that anymore.:-( I wish my mom would find some friends. She is so unhappy with HIM that she really leans on me and sometimes, as I've said before....suffocates me. (I find this to be very true when I am on vacations.) You all know I love her muchly....but.....:wink: She just recently got a letter from an old friend, who told of their adventures. (traveling) I know that is what she wants to do, and HE won't budge from his chair (literally) so she gets upset. It's understandable, very much so...but he ain't gonna change I told her.....that for sure is *true.* She will have to make her own way without him.....

Thanks for listening to that jibber-jabber. :wink:

DH is off with his sis and BIL again watching his niece play. Hmm..where would I rather be....in a gym or the barn? LOL Thank gosh he understands.

OH, TJ....found how you can get your place to smell horsey! Where snow pants to the barn....get them very muddy and covered in horse poo...so much so that you must bring them home and rinse them in your tub. Hang them over a register to dry. Each time the furnace kicks on.....the aroma fills the whole place! :shock::lol:

Well....aren't you guys happy I am off work? I just wrote a novel! :wink:

Gotta get moving here. Things to do....things to do.

Have a happy day everyone! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## corgi

I am back to work. Only 5 people at work today. As soon as I get some vacation time built up, I, too, will be able to take the entire 2 weeks off that school is out.

My last school system shut down for those 2 weeks and all 12 month employees got the time off. Not so here. But that's ok. The move was still worth it. Plus, now that I see how few people actually come in this week, I will be wearing jeans and comfy shoes the next 2 days! I do get Thursday and Friday off, so that's good.

The new meds are working. I still sound like I am 90 and smoking 4 packs a day, but I am feeling much better.

I am really sad that I was off for 2 weeks. (One week of sick leave and one week of holiday leave) and didn't saddle up once. I think I am strong enough to ride again now as long as the rain stays away and the mud dries up.

Hope everyone has a great Monday!!!

Nicker....less than a week until your journey south!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I hope the meds and antibiotic helps break the hold on you. Glad you got time with Isabellla and Blue.

AA, I hope Tasha is able to recover and go back to remission of the seizures.

Ellen, glad you were blessed with a gift on the porch and another gift of venison visitors.

HP, best wishes and luck on the job opportunity after the new year.


Eole, I need to respond to a post of yours from a week back. I offered the name Copper, but she chose Cooper. I think my offer contributed to the choice and sleep well with that. lol
I know there are more, but trying not to write a novel here. 

Friday we took my cousin and his family out to ride the horses and they all had a blast as they each got a turn on Trusty and Little Man. Then Saturday DD and I went for a ride around the adjacent property where there is a lake. Had a great holiday weekend.

Doc is back to having diarrhea and is mostly my fault. I did not get up with the hay guy in time before Christmas and had to grab a couple of Premium coastal bales to tide them over til Friday evening. Friday evening he had the diarrhea again and bad. He has lost more weight than he did last winter and has me and a few others concerned. I have an appointment with the vet to come out this evening to check him out and I will let you know in the morning what he says. 

We already have DD signed up for the ACTHA event Jan 10th and 11th with Doc, but will be transferring her to Trusty for that event. Even with a minor fault in his bill of health he has lost too much weight since the last event to put him through it.


Here are some pics from the time off.

Built this Hay box..










Because they do this to the rolls without it. Almost half a roll wasted.










It works..









DD testing water crossing with Trusty










I must stop letting her ride my horses. She keeps asking to ride mine after one time. She is NOT taking Little Man from me!!!!









Wanna bet on it?









My view of the lake on the adjacent property.









The cowboy cuff pic yall asked for.









The flowers are blooming out back again.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone!

HappyPlace - I wish you the best on your new job prospect!

Corgi - I hope you get feeling better soon. Glad the meds seem to be working some.

Roadyy- I hope trusty gets sorted quickly. This sounds like a problem he has had in the past? Could there be anything growing on the ground in the new place that is upsetting him as well?

TJ - I hope you get some horse time in very soon. I agree with Nicker on getting some warm cloths and going out. Not so sure I'd want horse poopy pants hanging above the register though...

AnitaAnne - how is Tasha doing? 

Ellen - the deer sound lovely. It is such a gift when they come to visit.

It is a quiet day around here. All the company is gone, DH is back at work, DD is on her way to Florida this afternoon, DS is doing his usual teenage sleep till noon routine, and the spot beside me on the sofa where RJ used to lay is noticeably vacant. It is very cold (-20) with light snow today, so the sky matches my grey mood. 

It is such a blessing to have family here for the holidays, but sad to see them go. It is even more sad to know DD is on her way today as I won't see her for 3 months. I am happy for her as she is on quite a horsey adventure, travelling from northwestern Canada all they way across the US to Ocala Florida to ride, train and compete in eventing for 3 months, but I worry over her every minute of every day, and I miss her already. She already has plans to travel or work abroad when she comes home, so I don't know how much we will we her then. I am proud to have raised such a beautiful, bright and capable free spirit, but it does come back to bite you in the butt just a little.

If it warms some, I will go to ride Koolio later today. In the meantime, I'll try to make the most of my time off by cleaning out and reorganizing cupboards. Fun stuff...

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, it is Doc with the digestive issue and I hope we can get him sorted quickly as well. I feel bad for not getting the vet out sooner, but every time I would decide to call one out he would clear up for a couple of months then get it for a week or so. I decided not to wait it out this time as the weight loss added in the factor just pushed me over the edge.

I also hope we can get Amber and Trusty acclimated quickly to be ready for the event. 

I know you are feeling the loss of RJ when the house is empty of people and hope you get through it soon. We are having warm weather with light rain today then bouncing from upper 60's to low 60's then back up with rain forecasted for the upcoming weekend. Gotta love Florida winters. Tshirts, shorts and flappers around the fire(grilling purposes of course). lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: sorry to hear Doc is not doing well. Dreamer gets diarrhrea frequently, the green grass, fresh hay, etc. I worm him often and give him probiotics daily. He also gets alphalfa/oat pellets in addition to the Safechoice pellet. I try to only buy high quality mixed grass hay, as they all do the best on that. 

So long as Doc is able to chew the hay, he should be good. It is when the horse's teeth get too short to chew that problems really get bad. 

I hope he is feeling better soon, Doc is such a nice horse and Amber and he are a good team. 

The hay box looks great, just wondering...why didn't you build it under the cover?

Ellen: those flowers from your secret admirer are so beautiful! what a nice surprize! And the deer that came to visit, your place sounds so charming. 

Tracy: congradulations to your DD, what fun to be able to summer in Ocala, can't wait to see pictures. 

I am sorry to hear of your empty couch. It is very sad and I hope you are able to find a new friend to hug in time. 

Tasha is not doing well, but I am noticing a pattern. She will walk around very wobbley and nearly fall. When she is like that, after an hour or two she lays down, and shortly after that comes the seizure. So she is aware of the problem, and comes to me for help. 

Last night, as I saaw her getting more and more unsteady, I decided to give her one of her Valium pills even though she wasn't currently seizing. After about 45min, she laid down and went to sleep, and no seizure all night long. It was the first good rest we have had!! 

I am going to continue to give her a Valium at night, at least until I hear back about her Phenobarbital levels and speak to the vet again. It is a temporary fix though, I think. 

I am heading up to see Drambuie shortly, and buy a roll of hay for the pasture. One of the other boarders is feeding all her hay to the 5 horses in there. I sure wish I had one of Roadyy's nice bale holders!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Thought I would check in again and do some postin:wink:

HP I hope the interview goes well for the counselling job. You sound a little discouraged, don't be. You are going to find that perfect niche.:thumbsup:

MR What would you do without The Batman. He is such a fearless boy. He really seems to be your dedicated side kick. What a cutie.

Nickers I believe I need to take lessons from you. Jay is such a good boy. You have done such a good job with him. Thank you so much for the training tips. They are tried and true. You and Jay are the proof. 

Ladona Glad the meds are getting you better. Was really afraid you would let it develop into pneumonia if you waited too long. Much time ahead for you to catch up on saddle time. 

Rick You cool cowboy dude. Those cuffs look too sharp:thumbsup: And yea if ya don't watch out, you may loose your horse:lol::lol::lol: Really like the round bale container. Definitely won't lose as much hay.

I think we have the same Camelias. I hope mine will bloom as nicely as yours have. I have one white bud, and the red one with the yellow center has 0. I moved them this past fall, so I might not get many blooms til next year.

Koolio I know that empty spot next to you on the couch is difficult to deal with. I know the loss is great. I am so sorry, but hope that you will get past this soon. It is never easy. My heart goes out to you.:hug: Maybe you and Koolio can go out today. I know when my husband past away, the trails really brought comfort and closure. Just hang in there

I need to talk about my little spotted boy when I can. Things are not working out. Hope you don't mind me bending your ear. Will talk about it when I can.

TJ I don't remember whether you were going to give HorseMonday a try or not. I hope you were able to. If so, I am looking forward to details. If the weather did not permit, will be waiting til ya can.

AA Maybe since we are so closely located, we can get together and go riding some. I think you would like the trails and forest roads. Just a thought. I am sorry about Tasha. Hope she will take a turn for the better. 

I know I am probably missing some so forgive. Have a good evening


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I didn't put it under the top so I could divide that area into stalls for feeding later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, bend away...that is what we are here for....you all listen to me, or ignore...which ever, LOL I feel like I can at least vent here because I can't anywhere else. :?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio said:


> I agree with Nicker on getting some warm cloths and going out. Not so sure I'd want horse poopy pants hanging above the register though...


Hahaha They weren't poopy anymore! I washed them! But they still had that discernable horsey smell. :wink:


----------



## Northernstar

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hahaha They weren't poopy anymore! I washed them! But they still had that discernable horsey smell. :wink:


 Thanks for clarifying that, NM, because I was thinking the same as Koolio, and about to question your sanity! HaHa We all love the effervescent horsey smell, but even TJ would've found that a bit much!


----------



## Remali

I've been absent for awhile... again. The stomach flu hit me like a train last Friday night, I'm finally able to sit up and get around without getting woozy, but I'm still not totally 100%. I sure hope everyone else can avoid this bug. I haven't read thru many posts on here yet, just wanted to say Hello to everyone, I haven't forgotten about this thread. :wave:

And, with New Year's Eve almost upon us, I wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Northernstar

Only a minute before starting dinner-

Ellen, yes, it_ is_ such a treasure having the deer about! We have a few herds that are very comfortable to be close by, and will come in the paddocks with the horses looking for hay when it's bitter cold (We're getting the 'Alberta Blast' in N MI too, Koolio!). Another thing is that like our horses, they too are grazing prey animals, and they see the horse's trust in the surroundings, even with me out there doing chores! I'm so glad you're experiencing another lovely sight  * Here's a photo from back in Nov.... The horses had been out and after putting them away before sunset, I looked out the front slider, and saw this....


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy, those cowboy cuffs are really something- I've never seen anything like it! Do ppl wear those riding, or is it an ornamental western thing for show? Your daughter looks so happy, and glad she's honing her skills so quickly! There's no doubt you're very proud, whether she's 'stealing' your horse or not 

Koolio, I truly empathize about your daughter leaving, (albeit for a positive adventure!) I was in your shoes when oldest DS graduated from college 2 yrs ago, and after not finding work up here with pay that suited him, he took a job with the pipelines (starting up the ladder with a CDL and degree) in Columbus, OH.... He's made astonishing money, and visits as often as he can, but it's a 9 hr drive after a 60 hr work week.... We've instilled a sense of independence in the boys, and for them to leave and pursuit things is healthy (as you know, no doubt).. We've been empty nesters (it _is_ really great!) for a few years, but_ I clearly remember the early_ _morning hour when DS left for another state_ (he _loves _N MI)... I have a feeling your daughter is just as thoughtful as our DS's with loving/fun texts/calls, and photos shared all the time... 
** Sorry for the hijack, but would you guys cross fingers tomorrow @ noon? He has another mtg. with the company, 'Badger' (from Alberta Canada!) and the specialized hydrovac is now in the pipelines in MI! They're traveling just to see him, (he's already an operator) and if the pay's the same, he may take it and will be in Grand Rapids, MI which is only a few hours south!!! 

TJ, I'm closing with something special just for you- I posted the endearing scene from Little House On The Prairie on Christmas Eve, and told you I had something special to share.... Here it is, just for you, and all others who've loved the memoirs of Laura Ingalls Wilder!
A few yrs ago, I was at the library and leafing through a biography on her, with photos of all the homesteads... something lumpy was in the back cover, and there was an envelope glued on, and looking inside, I found a 2 pg. letter written by Laura in 1954 addressed to a school teacher!!!!! It was the original, and I stood there in disbelief. _I was holding a hand-written_ _letter from Laura Ingalls Wilder, addressed to a long ago teacher_... Wow. I took it up to the librarian and she made a photo copy of it for me-she knew of my programs and love for history. So, TJ, I took a photo of it today, and I'll type what it says.... _*Enjoy!!!!!*_


----------



## Northernstar

Mansfield, MO.
July 16th 1954

Dear Mrs. Curtis,
I am glad you and your pupils enjoy my stories.
Sister Mary graduated from college and then lived at home with Pa and Ma. She never regained her sight but was always busy with her work, her music and books. She helped Ma with the hourse work and took and active part in Sunday School and church.
Carrie married and went to live in the Black Hills.

Grace married a farmer seven miles from De Smet.
I am the only one of that family living now. The others are resting in the cemetery at De Smet.
Almanzo died October 23rd, 1949
Our only child, Rose Wilder Lane, lives in Connecticut.
With kindest regards to you and your pupils
Sincerely
Laura Ingalls Wilder


** Isn't this wonderful?? Laura was 87 yrs old when she replied to this local teacher in 1954, and died 3 yrs. later at the age of 90. 
_I consider this a treasure_ 

Something that may amuse you- I had to pay the winter property tax today, and here is where we vote/pay taxes/fire hall in my area.. We live North of all this hustle and bustle, however... (That red car is the township treasurer's, and I was the only one there)









Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hahaha, no, I haven't lost it! NO poopy pants! :rofl: They are now dry and hangning in the cellar for the next time I need to wear them!

NS, that is super cool that you have that letter. We just recently read a LIW story and now my kiddos are hooked!! That is why I love the 4th grade!!

It has turned cold here. I didnt' spend too much time at the barn tonight. YIKES! A shock to the system when it has been 50s and now 20s. Brrrrr

Did a lot of running around today. Pipes joined me. Because of her, we get a lot of attention at TSC. Started talking to some people and they do a lot of trail riding, so we exchanged numbers....never know.

Corgi, I am not wishing my vacation away, but our time is coming fast!!! I"m excited! MR, are you still game?

Included is a picture of PIpes. Look at how she balances herself while riding shotgun! Too funny! :lol:

Also, here is a photo of my favorite bumm. Sometimes I stand and listen to my two munch on hay and I get the butterflies in my stomach because I realize they are mine....and I can't believe they are....all mine.....after all these years. I have been very blessed...and I thank God every day for that.

Roaddy, hoping your horse is OK.

AA, your dog too!

TJ, did you have horse Monday?

Koolio, thinking of you. 

Have a good night all.


----------



## tjtalon

NS, what a wonderful letter to have! When I was little, I read & reread every book she wrote...what a treasure.

Bring on the washed yet still fragrant snow pants...I could do that.

Have read everything but haven't posted, sorry (& not comp-talented enough to bring up posts per MR instructions, to reply to w/out losing present page..)

Got sick again Friday night...no fever this time, just the other two lovely "visitors" that kept me up into the wee hours Saturday morning. Except for dragging myself to the laundry room yesterday morning, basically stayed in bed. Feel better today (have to feel better, have to be @ work 6am).

No, everyone, no HorseMonday. Temps dropped into single digits Friday night, then snow all Fri nite-Saturday-Sunday. It's 0*F right now, high predicted minus 7* (how does that work? "Warmer" @ 4am then it will be..).

Even w/out being sick, I just can't drive on icy, blowing-snow roads...Janice's place is an hour away & out on open prairie...nothing to barricade the weather & people still drive like it's summer. Just plain dangerous (the longest stretch, Tower Road, has a well-deserved and evil winter reputation).

Am waiting for my deliveries of Goodnight's book & dvd on the canter...next Monday's forecast is partly cloudy & low 40's. We'll see if that holds for a HM possibility.

Sorry I'm not responding to everyone's posts individually, but have to go get ready for work...hope my car starts!

Love to all, love your horses (Ellen, do say what's up w/River...)

Later, all..


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, sorry you got the bug again. I hope it does relent quicker than last time for work this morning.

NS, I grew up sitting in the living room floor watching Laura. I still sit and watch an episode when I see it as DW is perusing the channels as I pass by. I never could resist sitting down to watch it.

Remali, I hope you get well quick as well. You and TJ need to get some natural vitamins in you on a steady basis to help build your resistance. We can't have you all staying away so long.

MN17, Pipes is special and uhmm baby got back??:lol::lol::-(

Great news with Doc!! He has a clean bill of health other than a little low on the calcium table. Doc agrees the coastal is what did him in. He took blood and a fecal sample and than was almost no sand and no eggs or worms of any kind. He did recommend Sand Clear on all three with them being on a near dry lot now and start working(Zemetrin Gold first couple of months) Doc every month plus run him through with Bio Sponge for a week or so just to clear up any bad bacteria that may be in there. Slowly up the feed like I been doing and we will check back in at end of next month. If all is well then we will set up appt for teeth floating.

I hate that she will loose her points by switching horses in the middle of the year, but glad she is doing it more for the fun than the win. I will be taking some of the obstacles out to the arena this evening and letting her start practicing on Trusty for the next 2 weeks. Hopefully this will get them in tune a little better for the event. Although all she has to do is ride the course to get her tickets for the drawing Sunday. She can skip any obstacle she doesn't feel comfortable trying and still keep her tickets from all the rides. Hopefully we get something out of the drawing.


----------



## Roadyy

Almost forgot to respond to question on Cowboy Cuffs.

They were used to protect against brush ruining your sleeves and to help keep the rope from fouling on sleeve. Some were said to use them for disposing of ashes while smoking in a house.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh........I just found Hammy Ham dead in her cage. 

I feel awful. I loved that little rodent. :-( So did the kiddos.....

RIP Hammy Ham


----------



## Roadyy

Ham sandwich?
Ham Burger?


----------



## NickerMaker71

You are terrible Roaddy! :twisted:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NS: You must live in the most beautiful part of the UP. Every picture is card-worthy, maybe you could make a little $$ on the side selling them to Hallmark? 

Wonderful story about the original LIW letter! How amazing is that? I read and re-read every one of her books growing up, thanks for sharing the stories. 

NM71: Sorry about the little rodent, a hampster I believe?? They don't live very long. 

Piper is so cute riding shotgun! I love her sporty little jacket too, but um..do you think she might get a new leash? That one looks just a bit well loved...

Ellen: Sorry to hear River is not working out, what went wrong? I would love to come over and ride some time, I think we are only a couple hours apart. 

Roadyy: You are turning into a wild west cowboy with those cuffs and all, just need a gun, gloves, and a fringe vest to complete the look. :wink:

Good to hear Doc got a clean bill of health. Hopefully you can get his weight back up and Amber can finish out the year on him. 

Sounds like the new boarding place is working out well, the horses will be thrilled to have some cover to stand under, especially once it starts getting hot again. 

Tasha's Phenobarbital level results came back, she is still in the therapeutic range @22, but the Vet said to go ahead and increase her to 2.5-3 tablets/day split into two doses. I am trying her first on 1 tab in the am and 1.5 at night, since she has more seizures at night, and I work nights, so can't be here to watch her all the time. She didn't have a seizure last night, TG, so I plan to just keep her at this level for a while.

I went up to check on Drambuie yesterday, two ladies at the boarder barn greeted me with "I love your horse". They have been fussing over him, giving him treats and even some grooming. One lady asked for my bottom price, but since she also says she wants a Standardbred to show in the racking classes, I don't think she'll buy him, but I sure hope so. She grew up riding TB and Appendix QH for racing, so very comfortable with Drambuie. 

He is settling in very well, and is learning quick. I walked him around the big arena, and he was fine. I do have his saddle & bridle there now, but forgot my hardhat. It was getting pretty dark though (but there are lights for the arena) and very muddy from all the rain we have been having, so probably better not to ride yet. 

Being in such a nice place with friends new and old, and good level areas to ride in makes me yearn to keep him and train him Dressage as was my original goal, but I know my knee can't handle it. Drat.

Have included some pictures of the stable, but I forgot to take pictues of Drambuie again. And look at the dog one of the boarders has...!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> NM71: Sorry about the little rodent, a hampster I believe?? They don't live very long.
> 
> Piper is so cute riding shotgun! I love her sporty little jacket too, but um..do you think she might get a new leash? That one looks just a bit well loved...


Yes, Hammy was a hamster.

Oh gosh! That is the barn leash! She has MANY leashes depending on where we are headed! LOL That leash actually is several tied together.....my husbands creation! :wink:

that little coat is also for the barn. she got one from grammy embroidered with her name for Christmas!  haven't worn it yet.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: loved reading about your xmas surprise and the deer visit. what is going on with River?

MR: good thing you have such a good supervisor.. who knows what might happen otherwise?! :lol:

NM: yay for good rides! loved the pictures. sorry to hear about hammy. :-(

Rick: is Doc doing better now that he's back to the other type of hay? i am sure amber will do well at the next event (and good for her for doing it for the fun, not only worrying about placings). look forward to a full report.

AA: glad to hear Tasha seems to be doing better. hopefully the increase in meds will do the trick. so glad that drambuie is doing well at his new place.

Remali: sorry you still can't kick the flu.. hope your new year is much improved!

NS: fingers crossed for the meeting today

tj: sorry to hear you not only missed horsemonday, and aren't feeling well to boot!


Was a busy weekend for me, as we bid goodbye to the company and immediately got in the truck and went down to see my parents. My sister had changed her plans at the last minute (this is nothing new for her), so didn't get to see her. But DH and I enjoyed a lovely visit with my parents and had xmas #2. Was nice to just hang out and relax. On the way home, we stopped to pick up Dream. She is looking much better weight-wise! There was no excitement upon her arrival home, which was a relief because it's too sloppy out there for running amuck.




















Rest of today is going to be a lot of cleaning and errands and all the stuff I didn't get done while the company was here. Hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## Roadyy

NickerMaker71 said:


> You are terrible Roaddy! :twisted:


What? v:-|v Just figured ya'll would want to keep it *IN* the family.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I am glad to hear Doc is doing better and has no serious issues. Sorry about the name mix-up. My head is a little foggy lately. What part of Florida are you in? I am hoping to go to Ocala to visit my daughter later this spring, but have never been to Florida and don't have any clue what it is like there. 

AnitaAnne - It sounds like you are getting things sorted somewhat with Tasha. Good news she didn't have a seizure last night and hopefully won't for some time now. The stable is beautiful as is the dog. He looks like an old boxer? Have you considered western dressage with Drambuie? It might be a compromise that is easier on your knee and still fun.

Speaking of boxers, I sent a message to the woman that owned RJ's sire to let her know I'd like another pup from him if and when one is available. We aren't ready now, but I know how long it can take to find one. The sire is no longer alive, but frozen semen is available. This gal had a litter last year from that sire and had a white pup I would have taken in a heartbeat if I didn't think it would have compromised RJ's health. Maybe there is a litter planned somewhere in the next year or so. In the anytime, Hemi, my Boston is getting spoiled rotten. DS and I took him to PetsMart yesterday and he loved it! He was a perfect gentleman in the store too. I'm so proud of him.

TJ - I am sorry to hear you are sick. Get well soon and back to horse Mondays! I can appreciate your concern for winter conditions and winter driving. That is our reality for 7 months of the year. I take it Janice doesn't have an indoor? 

Nicker - I am sorry to hear about Hammy. Sadly, Hamsters don't have the longet life expectancy. I had many as a kid. Pipes looks very stylish in her coat! The horses look very happy. Like you, I love horse bums, especially Sam's big, spotty old butt!

Ellen - I am sorry things aren't working out with River. We are here if you need to talk.

I got out to ride Koolio yesterday and again, he was a champ. I didn't quite get the flying changes, but then didn't push for them. We did more leg yielding, side passing and shoulder ins. I start a weekly lesson with the reining gal next week. Something I've never done before, so I hope to learn lots. While I prefer dressage and that is my goal, I think cross training in reining will help me get Koolio even softer and more responsive. I have no problem with the impulsion I need for dressage. I also plan to join the local western dressage association in the new year and connect with some new people, clinics, etc. In my new job, I have my evenings free, so I hope to make the most of it and get as much pony time in as possible. 

Unfortunately, it still very icy and cold. We haven't had enough snow recently to give the ground a more solid base, so old Sam has been a pasture ornament. He's not complaining as he has Sally for company and enjoys getting his food and a good rubdown twice a day. I am itching for some snow so I can take him across the road and into the field for a nice winter hack.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day and enjoys the last few days of the year.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Just plain old Ham?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Just plain old Ham?
> View attachment 573538


Terrible....terrible....terrible.....(I am shaking my head.) :twisted::lol::wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracy: the Boxer is actually a she, and yes, she is an old girl and of course very sweet. I had a hard time taking her picture because she was right in front of me most of the time wanting some loving. 

That would be so great to get another puppy out of RJ's daddy! When the time is right, he or she will be there. 

I am so glad you have Remi to help ease the hole in your heart. 

Ocala is beautiful, it is considered the horse capital of Florida. It is THE place to winter for upper level riders. Your DD must be a very good rider to go there. She is going to love it, but the heat might be a shock to her system! 

My parents lived just south of there in Lakeland, so I would drive past and dream of riding those high $$ horses. If you go a bit further south, you can visit Disney World in Orlando. There are nice beaches over in Tampa, but kind of crowded. 

Drambuie is really more an English horse, I'm not sure how he'd do in western dressage. He doesn't neck rein, and he moves best on contact. Once I got him past first level, I wouldn't have to post any more, so that would work. But the reality is, I barely have time to ride one horse, plus that stable is 45 min north of me, and it would be tough to get there enough to really condition him. 

Not to mention all the $$. He eats the same amount of food as my other three combined, and the high cost of boarding there, then the minimum twice monthly lessons with my prior instructor, which is a 6 hour trip including the 45 min lesson and probably $100/lesson by now...well, I just don't have the time and $$ to do all that. 

PH13: Dream is looking fabulous, and the boys look happy to have her back.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I am about 5-6 hours west of Ocala. I am about half way across the panhandle towards Alabama coast line.Panama City,Fl if you decide to google map it. I figure that time of year you will need little more than bikinis and sunscreen to accompany your smile.

Truly the weather will be wonderful for riding that time of year and still early enough to avoid the humidity.


----------



## corgi

Uggggg..struggling today at work. Today we have a total of 3 people working at the School Board Office. Next year, I am definitely taking vacation days between Xmas and New Year's.

I have been productive though. Yesterday, I met with some of the Art teachers (I am their supervisor but gifted Ed takes up so much of my time, the Arts get left out of my direct supervision most of the time). It was nice to spend some time with them and get to know them a little better. The last supervisor didn't take much interest in what they do, so they seemed to appreciate my effort. And the fact that they are on break and still wanted to spend time with me meant something.

Today I met with one of the school system's assistant principals. She and I used to teach together a decade ago and now we are both in administrative positions in this other school system. Small world!

Speaking of small world...getting excited about meeting Nicker on Sunday! Maybe introduce her to our horses if the weather cooperates and then get to "work" with her on a professional level on Monday. So funny that our school system has hired her co-author to come to speak to our elementary teachers. I believe I am the one actually bringing the check for his fee to give him. How's that for a small world????
Sorry about Hammy. I had the best little hamster in college. His name was Cuddles.

Koolio, how is the new job going? I hope you are able to get another boxer down the road.

PH- Dream is beautiful!

Rick- glad the vet check went well! Big sigh of relief.

Ellen, please let us know about River when you feel up to it. We are here for you.

Remali and TJ- I am on the road to recovery...now it is your turn!!!!!

This cough med I am on is a little too strong. I had other narcotic cough meds that didn't work so they gave me the strongest that is available...only a few pharmacies will carry it. It lasts 12 hours and for some reason I am having trouble shaking it off today. I took it last night at 6:00pm so it would be out of my system by the time alarm went off at 6:00am and I am STILL feeling the effects. I could curl up on the floor of my office and fall asleep with no effort.

Hmmmmm.....there are only 3 of us here. Maybe I should close my door and do that. :evil:

Nah...that would be bad. That would be worse than posting on HF while I am at work.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I hope you get feeling better soon. I know what it's like to be at work at the board office with nobody around. Very quiet... I am enjoying my new job immensely. I am fortunate in that while my focus is on Math and Science, I still work with all the other subjects and all the other grades. We are working on rewriting the entire curriculum K-12, so there is lots of brainstorming as to how it could look. Very exciting! I hope we do see some major change in both structure and content. This is a great opportunity for real change. My only worry is that with oil prices down, there is a chance out government will back off. The province is heavily invested in oil, so changing oil prices impacts programs. We have already invested so much into changing the curriculum, it would be a shame to see it dropped or put on hold.

AnitaAnne - Koolio is also an English horse, but I've been dabbling in western dressage for something different. I like it as I find the riding position very comfortable (slow sitting trot) and I still apply so many of the principles of dressage we have been working on. No neck-reining, but lots of seat and leg. I'll go back to classical dressage again this spring, but I am enjoying the western dressage in the meantime.

I do understand the cost factor of having multiple horses. Right now, I have 4. Cheeky pony is being leased while DD is in Florida, so not costing my anything, but I have Koolio boarded at the stable, and I'm feeding Sally and Sam at home. I made the horrific mistake of adding up what the horses cost me in the last year. :shock: :shock: I still maintain it is cheaper than the psychiatrist and massage therapist I would need to stay sane. :lol: (At least that's what I tell DH. LOL!)


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH....MY....GOSH.....Do you believe in miracles? Cause we just witnessed one!:shock:

So I waited until DH came home from work to help me give Hammy a proper burial. I had placed her cage, with her in it out in the garage so I didn't have a 'dead' animal in my house. Our garage is not heated. It's 22* outside.

So around 4:00 when DH came home, we went out to bury her. I grabbed the cage and DH yells....."SHE'S MOVING!" 

WHAT???:shock::shock::shock:

Yep! She's up on her wheel!

I swear she was stiff as a board this morning!:shock: Poor thing got put out in the cold air garage for several hours.

I put her in the tub to run and run she did! She's happily eating an apple as we speak. 

How crazy is that???? 

My FIL says I'd make a lousy coroner. :rofl:


----------



## corgi

Oh my!!!!

That is crazy! Good crazy, but crazy!!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Terrible....terrible....terrible.....(I am shaking my head.) :twisted::lol::wink:


I AM sorry about little Hammy, Nicker

But couldn't help but notice...everyone has forgotten ham salad...& that just takes little bits of...ham...

(Oh, I'm in trouble now...)


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH....MY....GOSH.....Do you believe in miracles? Cause we just witnessed one!:shock:
> 
> So I waited until DH came home from work to help me give Hammy a proper burial. I had placed her cage, with her in it out in the garage so I didn't have a 'dead' animal in my house. Our garage is not heated. It's 22* outside.
> 
> So around 4:00 when DH came home, we went out to bury her. I grabbed the cage and DH yells....."SHE'S MOVING!"
> 
> WHAT???:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Yep! She's up on her wheel!
> 
> I swear she was stiff as a board this morning!:shock: Poor thing got put out in the cold air garage for several hours.
> 
> I put her in the tub to run and run she did! She's happily eating an apple as we speak.
> 
> How crazy is that????
> 
> My FIL says I'd make a lousy coroner. :rofl:


AAAH!! Wish I'd read this I posted my poor taste (sic!) joke. Holy Hampster, Batwoman...she had hypothermia!:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH....MY....GOSH.....Do you believe in miracles? Cause we just witnessed one!:shock:
> 
> So I waited until DH came home from work to help me give Hammy a proper burial. I had placed her cage, with her in it out in the garage so I didn't have a 'dead' animal in my house. Our garage is not heated. It's 22* outside.
> 
> So around 4:00 when DH came home, we went out to bury her. I grabbed the cage and DH yells....."SHE'S MOVING!"
> 
> WHAT???:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Yep! She's up on her wheel!
> 
> I swear she was stiff as a board this morning!:shock: Poor thing got put out in the cold air garage for several hours.
> 
> I put her in the tub to run and run she did! She's happily eating an apple as we speak.
> 
> How crazy is that????
> 
> My FIL says I'd make a lousy coroner. :rofl:


AAAH!! Wish I'd read this before I posted my poor taste joke..:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, I've totally ,messed up in reading & posting both. Better shut up & go away now. I don't feel well, was freezing cold at work all day (I tried to stay inside my nice warm patrol car, but THEY wouldn't see it that way...) 10-15 degrees below zero tonite, tomorrow warmer, low 20s.

No, Tracey, Janice has no indoor ring.

Exciting news on lots of fronts. Ladona & Nicker will have lots of fun! Small world, for sure...very cool.

Rick, I do like those cowboy cuffs.

I'm "forgetting" people (but not really, have read all), just have to go now.

Later..


----------



## tjtalon

One more little thing: had a UPS sticker on my door when I came home; my Goodnight canter dvd is in the ofc, can't be picked up until after 5p when Security is there, will have to wait until tomorrow. What concerns me is the book I ordered (Goodnight's "Master Canter") form HorseBookEtc.com. I ordered it on Dec 23, got an email that the order was accepted/in process..Dec 24 the $$ was removed from my checking account. No further email that it has been sent, nothing. I logged into the site, it says I have no orders. Left a msg at their # tonight.

Hope not a glitch. I don't need a glitch right now. I want the book (& it wasn't cheap).

Not a big problem in the scheme of things, but...is horse-related whining!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Remember NM, you have to burry your own.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad the hamster wasn't dead.

I spent another entire day helping my daughter work on cleaning the house she is moving out of. We will have to work some more tomorrow because we both gave out. She would be more help if she hadn't broken her arm recently. I keep accusing her of doing it on purpose to get out of work.........

One more day and it is as clean as it is going to get. We are not going to pay an extra month's rent just to satisfy my obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder.

Meanwhile, my own house is getting messier......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Remember NM, you have to burry your own.
> 
> View attachment 573658


Sorry MR....I must be thick....I don't get it. 

Never mind MR, now I see the Pet Cemetary thing. It wasn't up when I saw your post.....

LOL now I am laughing! Too funny!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, I have been ticking things off my list to get ready for my trip!!  Beauty treatment yesterday, lessons written today, cleaners for my skinny pants (although they ain't gonna help if I don't stop eating!:shock:

Just went to check on Hammy. She's building a new nest up in her spinner. She's working with vigor I havn't seen in ages! I am keeping her and her cage in the bathtub. Pipes has now discovered her.....I don't think hamsters come with nine lives. :wink:

TJ, ham spread? Really? I thought you would be on my side! :wink::lol::lol:

Koolio, I would love to get some lessons on western dressage! My trainer R (I am now claiming her as mine again LOL) does it with her Andalusian. I used to show pretty competitively in Western Riding. NOt sure if that still exists today, but I had to do a pattern and do flying lead changes. Very fun!!

Celeste, I feel your perfectionism pain....I m making my mom a photo album from the last year of our adventures. I could stop now....after many hours of labor and be done....but I keep tweaking.:shock: Ugh!

Roaddy, love the cuffs...where's the fringe vest?  I've been to your neck of the woods. Spring Break 1992 baby! :thumbsup: My gramma and dad lived in Venice, FL. We loved visiting there!

Hmmm, weather is bitter! May not get to ride again until Thursday.:-( May even have to blanket tomorrow night. BOO

Well, the new year is almost upon us.....I really dislike this 'holiday'. So over rated.....we are going to stay in and cook a fantastic dinner! Yea!

TJ, hoping you are feeling better. Do you take vitamins? I take Vit. C and B complex. SEems to keep me healthy. .:wink:

I know I am missing things. I am reading.

Have a GREAT night all. Stay warm!


----------



## SueC

Hey all, just checking in while the Internet works. I'm babysitting at my parents' place while my parents are spending four days with DH at our place. Thanks to the fact that we adopted those two chestnuts, there are "only" ten horses here to look after now, including two very bored, retired solitary ex-race stallions whom I have been advocating for gonad removal so they can be socialised, the poor things. (What I did with Sunsmart and what my father did with one of the chestnuts I adopted: Both now run with other horses and are now happy. Now just have to convince Dad to chop Chip and Julian as well, as the poor things have no work anymore and just pace their solitary paddocks all day looking desperate. Allegedly the gelding operation is at least booked for Julian. Yes they are super bloodlines, but they've never been bred from and won't be, so it's not fair to keep them alone like that...)

It's scorching hot up here, so I feed and put the horses out in the morning, clean up the stables, give them hay again, and then hide in the cool house until the next feed time. In the evening I bring them back in. I have given two of them who enjoy that kind of thing a good shampoo. Today, four mares are in the only proper grazing area vacated by the chestnuts now in Redmond.

And I take my dog swimming and retrieving at the farm dam. Only thing for this stinking weather. We go home New Year's Day. My parents are enjoying the beaches on the South Coast and my father has even trimmed the four big horses for me (he takes 25 minutes a horse when it takes me that per hoof when they are summer hard). I so hope he goes riding. I left them a mountain of home made ginger cake, hazelnut scrolls, coffee/hazelnut/honey/brandy ice cream (easy to do and superb), seafood and chorizo paella, soup, etc, and Brett made them one of his wonderful stir fries last night.

*AnitaAnne*: I had to laugh at the sultana-emitting horse: What a way to make Christmas pudding! :rofl:

*Ladona: *Don't forget to take an over-the-counter mucolytic (Bisolvon) if you have tacky mucus. It thins everything out in an hour and then the nasty bugs can't breed in the rubbish and get cleared out instead. It's standard treatment for bronchitis in horses (along with the antibiotics) and seems to be often forgotten in humans. If you use it early it's your best shot of avoiding having to use antibiotics. Also great for unblocking sinuses etc, although most pharmacists don't believe it. But mucus is mucus and this stuff thins it anywhere, and veterinarians know this. (Careful if you have gastric irritation or a tendency for ulcers.)

Too many things to do justice and still reading! 

*Happy New Year all!*


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, ham spread? Really? I thought you would be on my side! :wink::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the new year is almost upon us.....I really dislike this 'holiday'. So over rated.....we are going to stay in and cook a fantastic dinner! Yea!
> 
> TJ, hoping you are feeling better. Do you take vitamins? I take Vit. C and B complex. SEems to keep me healthy. .:wink:
> 
> 
> Have a GREAT night all. Stay warm!


Oh, sister, I', always on your side! Couldn't resist (& ham salad, not spread...golly, didn't think of that...:lol:

I dislike the New Year "holiday" too (made up by some Roman emperor anyway, same one, I think, that instituted our present calendar). "New Year" is personal for me.

Vitamins? I used too. Had gotten a big bottle of good ones (a big range of good stuff) in early summer, then couldn't swallow them from stress (guess my throat was constricted; big capsules). I try once in awhile get one down...better try again, I reckon.

Going to bed now. Happy Hammy has resurrected herself, in true Lazarus fashion.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH....MY....GOSH.....Do you believe in miracles? Cause we just witnessed one!:shock:
> 
> So I waited until DH came home from work to help me give Hammy a proper burial. I had placed her cage, with her in it out in the garage so I didn't have a 'dead' animal in my house. Our garage is not heated. It's 22* outside.
> 
> So around 4:00 when DH came home, we went out to bury her. I grabbed the cage and DH yells....."SHE'S MOVING!"
> 
> WHAT???:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Yep! She's up on her wheel!
> 
> I swear she was stiff as a board this morning!:shock: Poor thing got put out in the cold air garage for several hours.
> 
> I put her in the tub to run and run she did! She's happily eating an apple as we speak.
> 
> How crazy is that????
> 
> My FIL says I'd make a lousy coroner. :rofl:


Or undertaker the clients would be knocking on the lid of the box


----------



## Roadyy

We' would have to go back to running the string to the bell again thanks to MN17. Oh and you can thank MR and me for scaring that rat back to life thinking it was going to the dinner table. Are you sure you didn't bury it in the Pet Cemetery? Guess we will see when it has attacked Pipes and has her hog tied and swinging around the ceiling fan. bahahaha


Celeste, hope you can relax soon after helping your daughter.

Tj, hope the days get easier so you can rest more and recoop. Good luck on retrieving the book.

SueC, glad your folks are enjoying their time at your place with your DH. You know those long hot days are made for a cool dip in the lake. Being there all alone makes for freedom swimming and all the more enjoyment without the restriction.

I have to go back and read up as I apparently missed this about Ellen having issues with her horse.

Amber had a riding lesson on Trusty last night and finding it difficult to transition from a lesson horse who has dealt with hands in the mouth to a horse that is very sensitive to hand cues. I can leave his reins on his neck and completely steer him by my seat. She is so used to having light contact with Doc that she has learned to balance on the reins. Not pulling on them, but balancing herself in such a way that she feels Doc's head in her hands. Trusty stretches his neck out or stops every time he feels her hands. We have both tried to explain to her that Trusty is push button by the legs and needs very minute hand cues. That is just the beginner in her needing to learn. 

Luckily Doc will be getting better soon and she can go back to learning her basics before moving up to him. She needs to get softer hands before hurting Trusty's mouth.


Edit: Did not see any mention of issues with her horse and even went through her posts via her profile and saw nothing. Some one let me in on the story.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick: so far Ellen has not told us the story, just that River may not be working out somehow...


----------



## Remali

Morning all! Tonight is New Year's Eve, it's hard to believe 2014 has flown by so quickly, well, it went by quickly for me anyway. lol. I'm hoping I can stay up late enough to watch all the New Year's Eve festivities on TV tonight. I'm feeling better, but now the virus I have seems to have settled into an upper respiratory, but I'll take that over the stomach/GI woes from last week any day. 

SueC, I wish you could send some of that warm, summery weather our way, it was 22 below in Wisconsin two days ago, last night it was around 16 below. I just keep telling myself two more months and we'll have turned the corner here in our cold weather, maybe El Nino will warm us up a bit more than usual here in the upper Midwest this month and next.

Have a safe and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## SueC

Remali said:


> Morning all! Tonight is New Year's Eve, it's hard to believe 2014 has flown by so quickly, well, it went by quickly for me anyway. lol. I'm hoping I can stay up late enough to watch all the New Year's Eve festivities on TV tonight. I'm feeling better, but now the virus I have seems to have settled into an upper respiratory, but I'll take that over the stomach/GI woes from last week any day.


Renee, I wish you all the very best of health for 2015! ...what do you mean, 2014 has flown by? The whole new century has, it's ridiculous. My mathematical explanation is: When you're three, a year is a third of your life so far, which is why Christmas, or indeed three o'clock, seem so far away. When you're thirty, it's a thirtieth of your life so far. Each year of your life, the total proportion of your life so far a year represents becomes smaller, until it's all flashing like a dang strobe light! 




> SueC, I wish you could send some of that warm, summery weather our way, it was 22 below in Wisconsin two days ago, last night it was around 16 below. I just keep telling myself two more months and we'll have turned the corner here in our cold weather, maybe El Nino will warm us up a bit more than usual here in the upper Midwest this month and next.


You're welcome to it, but it's like a sauna. 38 degrees C yesterday (above body temperature, whatever that is in deg F), and back at home it was 21. I'm going home tomorrow afternoon to celebrate New Year's Day evening with my DH, cool down and finish watching "Miss Congeniality" with DH - a light-hearted romantic comedy in a stack of such films he picked up for me at Christmas because he says they will help me unwind on our building site!  

...I've only survived here by sitting in front of a fan at regular intervals. Muck out one row of stables, sit in front of fan for twenty minutes with an ice lolly (we have moulds and orange juice and berries for that, yum), go back out to do the other row of stables. It's a great thing we don't have stables at home, for humans and horses alike. Sleeping here was with a fan blowing on me all night. I swear I was dreaming I was at an airport, with those propeller planes... :rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry about being vague about the situation. Going back to when we were talking about me getting him in the first place, some suggested that he could become the horse from hades once he got in good shape. He's not being bad, but very reactive. Reactive to the point that I could get hurt working with him. My farrier made the comment that this is the kind of horse that could hurt somebody. If I was younger and stronger working with him would be more realistic. Now if something puts me out of commission, the ship would be dead in the water so to speak. I have to be able to handle his feet to give him proper care, but if he starts acting up while I am under him, I could really get hurt. I postponed dealing with Red for sentiment sake and things didn't improve. I am not a horse trainer and I really end up blundering around in the dark when I try. 

Rick you were right. It turned out just like you thought. I really feel like a failure. Maybe riding is something that is out of reach for me. I use to be a natural with horses (I thought), but maybe its time to just give it up. 

Right now, paying big bucks for a well trained horse is not possible. The more time passes the more foreign riding gets. Riding really would help me deal with the depression. I sure understand how traumatic it is for people at a certain point in their lives to hand over the car keys. Don't see much point. This is why I haven't posted. Just a mess:-(

All I can say is this, if you have a horse you can ride then ride it. Ride every chance you get. Burn the tires off of that horse trailer getting around to ride. If you have access to trails at home, 'ride strong' and ride often. Blah blah blah and so forth.

Yall I am sorry but I am a mess.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> SueC, glad your folks are enjoying their time at your place with your DH. You know those long hot days are made for a cool dip in the lake. Being there all alone makes for freedom swimming and all the more enjoyment without the restriction.g. Some one let me in on the story.


Aren't you full of helpful ideas?  The dog may enjoy the farm dam here, but I don't - it's the colour of tea, and smells of frogs and general slime, and is stratified into a top layer whose temperature is like pee, and a bottom layer a foot down which is reminiscent of ice... and the river is full of manure and leeches...

As a kid I grew up near a glacial lake in Italy and was a water rat, the water was so clear and clean. A lake like that I'd totally swim in...

As a side note I don't recommend skinny dipping in Australia during the heat of the day this time of year as we have a massive hole in the ozone layer right above us here, and that UV could damage anyone's wedding tackle and other sensitive equipment beyond redemption, let alone have your skin peeling off all over you like post a nuclear holocaust... :shock:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sorry about being vague about the situation. Going back to when we were talking about me getting him in the first place, some suggested that he could become the horse from hades once he got in good shape. He's not being bad, but very reactive. Reactive to the point that I could get hurt working with him. My farrier made the comment that this is the kind of horse that could hurt somebody. If I was younger and stronger working with him would be more realistic. Now if something puts me out of commission, the ship would be dead in the water so to speak. I have to be able to handle his feet to give him proper care, but if he starts acting up while I am under him, I could really get hurt. I postponed dealing with Red for sentiment sake and things didn't improve. I am not a horse trainer and I really end up blundering around in the dark when I try.
> 
> Rick you were right. It turned out just like you thought. I really feel like a failure. Maybe riding is something that is out of reach for me. I use to be a natural with horses (I thought), but maybe its time to just give it up.


I think it's probably a confidence thing for you and River alike, and I don't think it's helpful your farrier makes comments like that. Any horse could hurt someone under the wrong circumstances, as can and does happen (and more frequently) when you take a trip in a car. Are you nervous and uncertain? Because that transfers to the horse. Sometimes you have to fake it to make it. I wish I could pop over and help you with your horse, he looks such a darling.

The possibility of getting hurt is something you have to give to the "computer" part of your brain when working with a horse, so that you work smart - but you can't have it register emotionally when you're with a horse, or the horse will either want to take off (flight) or sit on your lap (Mummy!) because of the transference of such emotions to them...

A horse is a great emotion coach. Kind of like acupuncture makes people relax. ;-) (It's true, if you don't relax during acupuncture, you will bend needles with your tense muscles, and that's an ouchy experience!)


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Sorry about being vague about the situation. Going back to when we were talking about me getting him in the first place, some suggested that he could become the horse from hades once he got in good shape. He's not being bad, but very reactive. Reactive to the point that I could get hurt working with him. My farrier made the comment that this is the kind of horse that could hurt somebody. If I was younger and stronger working with him would be more realistic. Now if something puts me out of commission, the ship would be dead in the water so to speak. I have to be able to handle his feet to give him proper care, but if he starts acting up while I am under him, I could really get hurt. I postponed dealing with Red for sentiment sake and things didn't improve. I am not a horse trainer and I really end up blundering around in the dark when I try.
> 
> Rick you were right. It turned out just like you thought. I really feel like a failure. Maybe riding is something that is out of reach for me. I use to be a natural with horses (I thought), but maybe its time to just give it up.
> 
> Right now, paying big bucks for a well trained horse is not possible. The more time passes the more foreign riding gets. Riding really would help me deal with the depression. I sure understand how traumatic it is for people at a certain point in their lives to hand over the car keys. Don't see much point. This is why I haven't posted. Just a mess:-(
> 
> All I can say is this, if you have a horse you can ride then ride it. Ride every chance you get. Burn the tires off of that horse trailer getting around to ride. If you have access to trails at home, 'ride strong' and ride often. Blah blah blah and so forth.
> 
> Yall I am sorry but I am a mess.


Ellen, you are not a mess! I know I haven't been posting much lately. Long and horrible story which I will finally be able to put into words after we just get through this new year "holiday". Typically, it was my favorite. Now I just want it over with. Believe me, in a day or two I'll vent and rant and write a novel.

BUT, for right now. Ellen, what is he doing? Spooking at things? How are you handling that? So, here's what I would like to know. What are you feeding him? How often? Does he have access to local weeds? I would never, ever want to you do something you're uncomfortable with. But, I had a horse once, (still have him. he's my 32 yr old) that was a crazy fool when I got him. Really, I had a couple broken bones attributed to his antics. Anyway, I changed his feeding program and within 2 weeks he was an entirely different horse.

So I guess my question is.... Is he being reactive to things that are going on around him? Or to something you're doing?

Really concerned for you here, Ellen. Need more information (and a hug)


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Sue I remember you saying something about putting emotions away when dealing with horses. I have been implementing that. Last time was putting his halter on. Tried twice. First time he shied away and walked away. I didn't pursue him, I just stood there trying to make myself as unthreating as possible. He walked back to me and that's when I really shelved the emotions for a few minutes. Second time he allowed me to bring the halter strap over his head. He does respond well to patience and guidance. 

Blue I am so glad to see ya posting. I felt like something was going on with you and was concerned. I didn't want to pry even though I was concerned. When you are able, vent. It does help. Also. having supportive response is really good when you do. When that time comes, we will be here.:hug:

As far as feeding River, I made a point to eliminate carbs and sugars. Went with Nutrena Safe Choice for seniors after talking to my vet. And not much. Concentrated on giving him really good hay. Didn't try to rush the weight gain process. 

The biggest problem was the knee jerk reaction I would have when he would jump at something. If he caught me off guard, I would jump, he would react and before you knew it, it was like a room full of bouncing ping pong balls. I have had the opportunity to observe the previous owners action around River. He has the ability to put a calm demeanor on and move very steady. I think it is his nature anyway. I am more like the character Barney Fife on Andy Griffith. Uh h h g g. River needs handling by someone with the former traits. It's just his nature and doesn't make him bad or good. My problem is I have always be drawn to the Spotted saddle horse, especially the ones that have that cute pony look. They are the most spunky it seems just from my experience with them in the past. They have a great deal of stamina and a quick response in their movement. They are great horses, but you have to be confident and quick to be their herd leader.

I have always been loyal to my animals and this going thru candidates and getting new ones just doesn't seem right. I hate that feeling that I am discarding them simply because I am inadequate. It is not fair to them. The previous owner understands the problem and is working with me to find a good candidate for River. We have talked and he agrees with me on what River needs. 

Thanks for the support. I really appreciate.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I feel your frustration. Maybe the previous owner will be of help. Are you feeding bermuda hay?


----------



## Roadyy

First thing is the decision you are making to find a better candidate makes you anything but a failure!! That is the most Noble thing a horse owner can do!!!! 

Now on to the feed. I have done some research on my feed which was the same as you are using. I fed it to Amber's horse and fed the original to my other two. Turns out that the Safe choice was designed to keep from over feeding a horse if little miss Suzie comes down the isle dumping it into all the buckets where the horses just ate.

I switched to Standlee hay cubes, timothy/alfalfa mixed with Timothy/oats and a mix of Nutrena Empower Balance with Nutrena Empower Boost. Trusty and Little Man get half a 3 quart scoop of the mixed hay cubes before soaking in water then half a pound of the boost/balance mix spread over it after it has soaked all the water up. They get that twice a day. This has been proving to be a very good diet for them while getting free choice Tifton 85 hay. I figured up the cost per horse per day and it comes out to roughly $1.20 a horse since Doc gets a little more than the others do.

I hope you figure out the best outcome for both you and River. I had hoped you would pass on him and keep looking for an old lesson horse to build your confidence in the saddle while being very relaxed on the ground. I truly believe that is the ideal horse for you. 

You allowed the eyes of your heart be bigger than the eyes of your brain and we have all been guilty of that at some point in our life. Now to get them on the same page so you can find the enjoyment for both you and the right horse for you. There are horses out the in your price range and even free that are perfect for your situation.

I really hope you do not allow this to be more than it is,,a lesson in life. Now go find that lesson horse once you find the right connection for River. I wish I were closer as I would take you riding with me on Trusty or Doc when he gets his weight back up. You would then have that confidence back in no time!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Wanted to log in quick, even 'tho at work...

Ellen, my first thought was why not look for an older been-there-done-that gelding, for a safe riding companion. Then I read Rick's post just now. Lots of wisdom there.

I have no horse knowledgeability (sp)to really be of help to you, but I sure wouldn't give up, you CAN'T give up. I look up to you, you know.

A sweet nondescript-color "regular" ol' horse may not be the breed you love...but he would be a horse.

That's my 2 cents worth. I admire your courage in knowing that River needs a different owner for his needs.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I am so sorry about River. I agree with Roaddy. You are not a failure if you pass River on. You are bright enough to know that he is not right for you and that he will be better served with a confident rider. If I were you, I would be looking at lesson barns and horse rental places. Especially now, when kids are in school and the barns want to reduce their herds for winter. You could wind up with a dead broke, very thankful horse! I have two such places near me that I plan on looking over when my time comes to buy. I know that I have lost my confidence and need a trusty soul to enjoy my time in the saddle safely. It's no knock to your horsemanship. We are not teenagers anymore. We are responsible adults who must remain safe while still enjoying the things that make us tick! :hug:

It's the day of new years eve. We don't generally go out. We usually make a nice dinner and watch movies. I don't like the traffic and drunks. This year however, we have two neighbors who are having parties. One we can walk to and the other is about 1.5 miles up the road. We may swing through both for some cheer and still be home to watch the ball drop. It's been a very tough year for me. I have not been unemployed since I was 14. It hurts the ego and my sense of self reliance. It has put too many plans on hold. I hate to complain, because there are others so much worse off. We have a warm, comfortable home, running cars and food to eat. We are healthy as are our dogs and chickens. But still....

To the New Year. I pray for work, health and happiness for my family (blood and forum!) and horse time for all!


----------



## ellen hays

Thank you all. Just will have to make an additional new year resolution. See how it works. Again, my 'over 40' friends save the day:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all!

Gosh! It was snowing beautiful here this morning, so I just HAD to take Pipes out in the woods for a walk. Ahhh,so beautifu!

Then, as I ate breakfast I checked HF...and I got locked out!:shock: Tragedy!!! Got a new password, and we are good to go! :wink:

Now....Ellen.....to you. I can't say anything better than Roaddy has already said, except that I have been in your shoes not too long ago. When I had Skye and had to give her back. I didn't even ride the horse, I had lost control of her on the ground. My ego being blown, I handed her back knowing she could very easily hurt me....I did not get back into horses to get hurt! As my DH (the smart guy as he is, and always grounds me said) This is to be for FUN. What you are doing is dangerous, and not FUN!

What I had to come to terms with is....I am not young anymore....and I am not 'normal' anymore. Having a hip replacement really changes your life, as you know with having two (I believe) knees. LIfe isn't as it used to be. And getting hurt with a replacement is not the same as someone who does not!!!!!!!

That being said....I knew in my heart that I must find a very safe horse, and if I followed my instinct and not my ego (because I am a competitive, stubborn b**ch sometimes and think I can tackle more than I can)....I would find him.

I tried several horses, that people assured me here 'perfect' for me. Yeah, maybe in my hay day they were perfect.....but not for lady with the battered body. Ask Roaddy, he helped talk me through some horses.

Finally, when I did find Jay. I instantly knew it. Instantly! He was brown,
which I did not want another brown horse....he was skinny, ugly, and kept shifting his weight as he stood there (I knew something was up, came to find out his hooves were on fire with thrush....but we fixed that.) 

So, in the end, I was not a failure....I was smart, as YOU are being. Knowing it's right to let River go, is the first step in the right direction. There are lots of dead heads out there. I agree with the others, so to lesson barns or trail riding places and start asking around. (that is where I found Jay) I told people I was looking for a horse with 2 feet already in the ground. :lol::lol: Funny how that definition is different for all people.

Keep the faith, keep looking, and *never, ever* give up! Horses are too important and good for your sanity. :wink:

BE STRONG my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - you have been given some good advise here and I agree, you are not a failure for recognizing the mismatch between you and River. He sounds like a great horse that simply needs the right job and the right person. It also sounds like you have someone who will help you find a suitable home for him, or is there any chance that person would take him? Weren't the people that used to own him coming round to ride with you at one point? Would they have him back?

As for yourself and your confidence, are there any stables around where you could ride or take lessons? What about riding or taking some lessons on a lesson horse for a while to give yourself the enjoyment of riding and to boost your confidence? Maybe a partial lease or a full lease of a well trained horse might come available? There are so many ways to be involved with horses and to fuel your passion for them. It is a matter of clearly identifying your needs and wishes and finding the best situation for you.

We have a saying in the motorcycle world that I think applies to horses as well. "It's not what you ride, but THAT you ride and that you enjoy it". In horses some choose to ride in a buggy, cart, sleigh, and others ride the horse. What matters is that each person finds a way to enjoy it. You will find that if you keep looking.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio nailed it. Confidence! It's so easy to lose it.

I almost wonder....is confidence the bottom-line when working with horses? They need our confidence to lead, we need the confidence to believe in ourselves to lead them.....

To build confidence, sometimes we need to go back to the beginning.

My puppy school teacher told me this wth Pipes, but holds true with everything....it's OK to go back to the basics if you see weakness in a skill. Build on that.  So there ya go! Take it and make it yours. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx again for the pep talk.. You guys are wonderful. Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year's eve. I amgoing down the hill to get my girls some feed. Oh and Nickers you are not one of those b**ch things. You are determined and a good role model to follow. In my eyes you are all very good friends and accomplished (very wise) horse people. With your help, maybe I will come up with a good ole hoss:lol:

Happy new year

Talk to ya next year:shock::?:wink:

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy New Years Everyone!!!








Been reading and trying to catch up.
My sis and BIL are coming over this evening.
The Dragon is Breathing, got kinda cold last night.
Let the fire go out around 9pm and it was 59 indoors this morning.
I new I should have stoked it up before bed.
Heavy frost snuck up on me.

Sorry to hear the news Ellen.
I have told others before, when riding isn't fun everything goes to he//.
I have one of those spunky critters too. Still fun though.

Three days of vacation were left.
If I don't use them I lose em. Only went in Monday. :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx MR. You know what I mean about the ssh being so special. When the others take a lickin the ssh just keeps on tickin. Wish I had the grit to ride him. Guess I can keep on dreaming, but I'm glad its working for you and your horse. I know you wouldn't trade him for anything out there. They're great horses.:thumbsup:

Happy new year


----------



## tjtalon

Happy New Year's Eve, all...may we all have a Good New Year...


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Just blew in the door, (literally!) from doing the night feed.... Whooooeeee what a snow storm! 30 mph wind and uber cold- the mares are happily eating their piles of hay outside of the barns, even though they can go in, and calm as if it were a spring time day. I could barely hear my own thoughts, as it sounds like a freight train in the forest! All this, and what does Star want the most as I'm bracing against the wind trying not to get blown away? She wants to play the 'bucket lid game'! I had the 5 gal buckets out there, and she loves to push the lids behind her for a treat... how could I refuse? 

Just a quick pop in to wish everyone a Very Happy And Blessed New Year with love from, 








Star and Lainey,


----------



## Northernstar

Sugar girl,


----------



## Northernstar

Benjamin T., and.....


----------



## Northernstar

Little Mc Peeps! 

Oh, also myself and DH who spoil these furry beasts of every shape and size.....

Warm wishes and love to all! I'll be watching the ball drop as I do every year-

_.....Sometime tomorrow on the news like every other horse owner that has_ _to get up before dawn and do chores!_ HaHa

Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Evening all!

Just a quick pop in to wish you all a wonderful new year filled with love, health, wealth, and most of all happiness!

Love to all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I don't have to work tonight!! :happydance:I am way too tired to stay up for the mirror ball though, I haven't had any sleep for 28.5 hrs. Going to bed early, so I can get in a nice ride tomorrow on the first day of the year. 

Just wanted to wish a 
*VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!* 

May the New Year bring you good health and good fortune!


----------



## Eole

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!* to all of you my special HF friends.

So many things we shared through the year. Wishing everyone health first, happy critters, a year filled with new horsy goals and dreams.
I'll be back next year!


----------



## corgi

Just popping in. Too pooped to write details but ISabella had an accident tonight that involved needing a tractor to get her up.

She has hurt 3 of her legs but doc thinks she will recover. Going to be in some pain for a while though.

Took about 5 years off my life.

2014 needed to get in a parting shot I guess.

Wow..just wow.

Will write details tomorrow.

Happy New Year everyone. 2015 will be better. It has to be.

Love to all!


----------



## Stan

*Bugs*

Nice start to the new year sunny day no wind. We had returned from a walk along the breach I got the ride on out and Bugs decided to be an ****. Running around kicking and so on then he swiped my hat. Last photo is the fish tank, fresh water.
Happy new year to all and lets get it going by having a ride.:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy New Year my dear HF family!

Here's to wishing you a year full of promise, happiness and health!!!! 

RIDE STRONG :thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Just popping in. Too pooped to write details but ISabella had an accident tonight that involved needing a tractor to get her up.
> 
> She has hurt 3 of her legs but doc thinks she will recover. Going to be in some pain for a while though.
> 
> Took about 5 years off my life.
> 
> 2014 needed to get in a parting shot I guess.
> 
> Wow..just wow.
> 
> Will write details tomorrow.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. 2015 will be better. It has to be.
> 
> Love to all!


Ladona this sounds horrific. Prayers sent for a full recovery for poor Isabella.


----------



## Blue

Hoping all is well this morning. Happy New Year!

Corgi, what happened?


----------



## corgi

I didn't sleep well but am determined that I am going to keep a positive outlook on this new year!

Hubby and I were at dinner, about an hour away from the barn when our BO called us. I knew something was wrong because she never calls, she always texts.

She told me that Isabella had been down and they had to get a tractor to get her up and that they had her in the wash stall with heat lamps on her. She was standing but very scared and in pain and the vet had been called and that I needed to come out and be with her.

Not the call you want.

My BO sounded calm but there was a tinge of panic in her voice. I stayed calm the whole way out there. It drives hubby crazy, but I always get the worst case scenario in my head and it actually calms me because I know and start to accept the worst possible outcome and can start preparing. Hubby is the opposite. He sees no need to even think bad things are going to result and I swear that is why it was so tough on him when we lost Scuffy.

Anyway, when I get there, ISabella is a sopping, muddy, mess and is trying to stand in her stall. Her shivering has stopped but she is having trouble bearing weight on 3 of her legs. Of course, she is eating hay! LOL. 
She was in obvious pain. The BO had already given her a gram of bute and 10 ccs of banamine but it hasn't kicked in yet.

The BO gave me the full story.

She was bringing in horses to feed and had already brought in several horses from Isabella's field. She couldn't figure out where she was and happened to look on the ground around the other side of the water trough and saw what she thought was her blanket buried in the mud and then looked closer and it was my baby girl!!!!

The mud is horrific here and there is at least a foot of it around the water trough. She must have been drinking and stayed there too long and when she tried to move she got stuck and toppled over. BO saw evidence of thrashing but when she found her, she had totally exhausted herself and was laying there buried in the freezing mud.

BO and hubby tried to get her up and couldn't. They got the tractor and rigged a sling and was able to pull her out of the mud and then onto her feet. They got her I to the wash stall and rinsed her off with warm water and put the heat lamps on her and dried her as well as they could and piled blankets on her u til she stopped shivering.

When I got there, the pain had set in. She was so uncomfortable. When the vet got there, he was happy that her vitals, including her temp was good. Her gave her more pain meds and antiinflammatories and she began to relax.
I took a pic I will post later, once I go out and see her today. She looked so bad. Don't want to post that one untilI have a new one to compare it to.

Doc thinks she didn't break anything or tear anything because she was able to bear weight once the meds kicked in. He thinks she is going to be in pain through the weekend and needs to be turned out in a small area with no mud.

Bute through Sunday.
When I left last night she was eating her grain and the BO texted me at midnight and said she was munching on hay and calm.

Seriously..took years off my life.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. Thank goodness that the BO actually checks the horses on a regular basis. If she had been left there all night, things might have been a lot worse. I hope that Isabella is ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ladona, I am like you...I always envision the worst thing happening, and am relieved when it is not so bad. 

So the first thing I though when you said Isabella needed a tractor to pull her out, I thought of a drop down an abandoned well and broken parts. Stuck in the mud is definately better, but still very worrisome. 

Hopefully her legs are just sore from muscle strain, that thrashing around must have put a strain on her legs. 

Praying for a full recovery...and some new stone base around the water trough.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, so relieved Isabella didn't break anything. Good Heavens...hope she recovers well! Get a gray hair or two last night?!

...better get off of here & get back to work....


----------



## Blue

Glad it turned out ok. Whew!


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona 

I am so sorry about Isabella. I can surely understand about it cutting you lifespan down. I know the suspense before you knew anything foresure was awful. I am so glad that there are no broken bones or soft tissue tears. Thank goodness for pain meds. I really hope she gets alright soon. Sorry, but I am glad she can recover and it is not life threatening. Main thing is that she was not too far gone when the BO found her. Prayers to you and her.:hug:


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - what a scary night! I wish Isabella a speedy recovery and you some much needed rest and some smooth sailing over the next year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, thank gosh all seems well!

Will the BO do something about the awful mud mess around the trough? Hope so, we don't need that happening again!:shock:

Sun is out...but it is super cold! That's saying something for me right? I wanted to ride, but I dont' think I can take it. :-(

We got the heated buckets out today....it's cold!


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Corgi.. what a heart pounder that was! Hoping Isabella has a full recovery. Let the spoiling commence! You are right, that old B [email protected]#% 2014 had to get her last digs in. Glad that year is gone! I'm convinced 2015 will be stellar.
Happy New Year All!


----------



## Remali

Oh man, Corgi, how horrid! I hope Isabella is doing better today. And, I really do hope the BO moves that water trough far away from all the mud, and perhaps sections off that area.


----------



## corgi

This was my girl last night. She looked horrible. She looked lifeless and was in horrible pain.


----------



## corgi

This is my girl today!

Yeah, the mud is a very real problem, the entire farm holds water really bad. Unfortunately, moving the troughs are not an option because of where the water lines are. Hers has already been moved as far as a hose will stretch.
What they really need to do is excavate around it and put down some pea gravel.

All of the fields have the same problem.
It rains, the area near the troughs get soaked, the horses stand in it to drink, which makes more mud.

Something has to be done though.

She is doing soooo well today. One of the other boarders did some "Reiki" work on her. She trotted sound afterwards...of her own will. I was trying to keep her quiet and she took off trotting! This was a horse that couldn't put full weight on 3 of her legs last night! I know the bute is helping but I never dreamed she would be walking freely today.

Yes, maybe 2015 is going to be ok.


----------



## corgi

Both my pics are sideways on my iPad...don't know why that happens sometimes


----------



## Blue

Glad she's feeling better. They have amazing recuperative powers don't they?


----------



## corgi

Blue said:


> Glad she's feeling better. They have amazing recuperative powers don't they?


They really do! I am in shock over how quickly she recovered. Even the vet said she would probably be 3 legged lame through the weekend. He had no doubt she would recover, but no one thought it would be this fast. He called her "tough" last night. She really is.

Blue, I hope things are ok. I know you said you were going through some rough stuff. We are here for you when you are ready to vent.

My hubby and his Blue had a special moment today. I took video. Excuse my voice. It is annoying on a good day, but I am still coughing up a lung and my voice is just scary.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi: OMG, so glad that Isabella is recovering so well. What a nightmare. Loved the video of Blue.

Happy New Year everyone! :wave:


Today I started the New Year off right - in the saddle! The boys are still on their winter rest period, so I rode the lovely Kermit on a ride with my SIL on her experienced mare. Was a touch chilly (temps in the mid 20s with windchills in the low teens), but the sun was shining and the horses felt great. Even explored a bit of new-to-me trail.











You would never know how old this guy is (mid-20s) if it wasn't for his grey face giving it away!


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - Isabella looks much better today. I am so glad! Hopefully the BO will invest in something to reduce the mud. I know a few who have used a mesh substrate under sand or pea gravel to help with drainage with go success. I think it comes in 2'x2' tiles. It would help a lot to have something around the water trough.

It has been a good start to the new year. Th neighbour had his sleigh and team of horses out and drove around our yard. We left a space around the perimeter of ou pasture wide e mouth to drive a pickup truck (or a team of horses) around. It was awesome to see him out and the team is doing well. I would love to have a sleigh and a horse to pull it! I also went to the stable and rode Koolio this afternoon. He was a good boy again! Tomorrow, I have a lesson. Yay!! DD made is safely to Ocala this afternoon. They left on Monday evening and spent only one night in Brooking, South Dakota, so 3 days of travelling to go a whopping 2800 miles!! It sounds like they were driving through Nashville as the New Years fireworks were going off. Everyone, horses included, are glad to be out of the vehicle and enjoying the beautiful Florida weather. It is a pretty epic journey for a girl who just turned 19 a month ago.

I also heard back from my Boxer breeder friend and there is a litter planned nearby very soon. They are waiting for the female to go into heat (probably in the next week or two). If the breeding is successful, pups will be born around the end of March and ready to go in June. This is perfect timing for us. The pups grandad would be RJ's sire. In the meantime, my Boston, Hemi is getting spoiled rotten.

All in all, it has been a great start to the new year. I hope everyone else had a good day as well!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH Corgi, Isabella looks so much better! Yea! So happy that turned out OK.

It's wet here too so we had mulch dropped off. The road workers who trim trees during the summer are always looking for places to dump the trimmings. It's free! It really makes the muddy areas stiffen up.

Well, the sun was out full blast in the sky and it beckoned me out. :lol: I got a nice little ride in to celebrate the new year! I had trepidation to ride, as it was nippy and windy, but Jay stood strong for me. We also did a little work on stops and backing. Trying to get him super soft on the back.

Kind of a quiet day here. EAting our pork and sauerkraut now. What do the rest of you all eat on New Years for good luck and prosperity? 

BLUE, how things with you are OK. We are here for you!

Koolio, that is great news about the prospect of puppies!

PH, great photos. Sounds like we had the same weather! 

Here's some pics from the last day or two.

Pipes in her new coat, some of the new books I ordered for my group and our New Year's ride tonight.


----------



## Celeste

It has been a hard day for me. My 91 year old mother fell and broke her pelvis in two places. They also found out that she has some kind of tumor in her tongue while they were checking her out at the ER. I am going up tomorrow to see her.


----------



## corgi

Oh no Celeste! I am so sorry. I know how horrible it was when Mom fell and broke her hip in June. Hoping she has an easy recovery and the tumor is benign.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh no Celeste I am so sorry to hear that. I hope they are able to get your mother stabilized asap.


----------



## shamekh

I am 38 years. I never being around or rode horse before age 36. I had zero knowledge about them. It js kinda scary to learn rkding when 
you are kinda old. J am a verging over 30 miles per week since two years. I can not wait until my son get older so we can ride together. He is seven now. The reason why i got horses the first time is I was severely depressed. Even though I did not get the right horse yet, but they help me alot. I hope someday i will find the right horse. Horse dealer tells you all sort of lies.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Shamekh! Glad to have you here and looking forward to hearing more about your horse adventures!

Celeste - you and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## Koolio

*Things that make you smile?*

Tonight, I was rummaging through the basement and found an old heavy suitcase full of clothes. In the bottom, I found a stack of love letters exchanged between DH and I over 25 years ago when we were long distance dating. There are very few things more precious and more goofy than young love. Re-reading these letters was a joy, and a great way to kick off the new year. I got an extra grin in noticing how much I talked about horses back then. If anything, the passion for both DH and horses has grown stronger, and that makes me smile. 

What makes you smile?


----------



## Blue

O Celeste! Sending all kinds of positive healing energy for your mother. Please keep us updated. 

Koolio, that is very cool.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

What a terrible thing about your mom. At 91 women are so fragile. I am so sorry. Hopefully with the surgeries they can do for broken hips now, they can fix it for a quicker recovery. My heart goes out to you and her. I just wish there was something I could do. I know the tumor is a concern too. I just hope that it is benign. 

God bless you and her. I am so sorry.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, many prayers forward for your mother...

Ladona, Isabella is amazing. Love the vid of Blue...he sure has a sweet face.

Tracey, glad to hear a pup of RJ lineage is in your future.

Cool books for the kids, Nicker! Great pics of your ride & Piper...does look chilly!

Glad you got a New Year's ride, Phantom, Kermit sure looks like a plucky guy..& cute fuzzy ears!

Welcome, Shamekh!

Think I've caught up on everything of recent. Am up way too early for not having to be at work 'till noon, but went to bed very early last night. Last month's 2 flu bouts have left me wiped out.

Picked up my Goodnight canter dvd from Security when I came home yesterday. Watched it all the way thru while eating dinner. (The latter part is way advanced for me, but still good to watch, since leads/lead changes have been a mystery to me.) The first part is more applicable to where I'm "at". Good to just watch it over & over I think...something may sink in!

Hope 2014 is loosening its jaws on everyone now. I think it was HP who said 2015 will be "stellar". Yes, let's do that.

Love to all.
Later!


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning all! I am up and at em. My family is coming today for second Christmas. My brother lives in NM and will be here with his family. I have not seen them since last Christmas. So last night I baked pumpkin and apple pies and made waldorf salad. Already this am the kitchen has been cleaned and I am about to start cooking again! I love it when my family comes.

Celeste- I hope your mom is not in too much pain. That sounds awful. I'll say a prayer for her.

Corgi- I am happy your girl is up and moving about. They are such tough animals.

TJ-I think that video will be very helpful. Watch as the horse departs and you will see that they don't all lurch or lunge when they start off.

NS- Where is my snow? Are you keeping it up there all to yourself? It's been cold and windy here but not a flake of snow. Makes me think that winter will last well into spring or that the summer will be cool and rainy. BRING ME SNOW!!!! We got a new to us plow for the truck, that's probably why we don't have anything to plow!

Sadly no horse news. I need to go somewhere just to smell them. I am really missing that.


----------



## shamekh

Hello all. 

Celeste - I wish a fast full recovery for you mom. I have a pregnant mare who could be either in her 10 th month or 7 month. She got served twice one I March and the other on late May. My vet thinks she is pred from the first stallion. I am not ready to have a baby. Her box has alot of ventilation which could be cold for the foal. At the same time I am excited to have him sooner. In all cases I need to know how far she is I get pregnancy.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ-I think that video will be very helpful. Watch as the horse departs and you will see that they don't all lurch or lunge when they start off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly no horse news. I need to go somewhere just to smell them. I am really missing that.


Need to watch that part a lot:shock: In 1st part of vid, the horse had different colors of legs wraps on each leg, to see how the footfalls work. So...depending on direction (or lead, rather; I'm visualizing being on the rail): horse departs on the outside hind, comes down on the inside front (right?), which explains to my mind the "up" then "down". No lurching involved. That first vid part is already helpful, have had a hard time understanding what's happening w/footfalls, for some reason.

HP, I hope you can go somewhere soon"just to smell them". I wish I could even just have a dream where I'm there with them

Have a wonderful visit with your family!


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
Only off for a day and a half, and what a lot of reading! Everything from Bugs using Stan's head as a mirror, to NM failing as an undertaker! HaHa

NM, You could incorporate that to your students with a science lesson on metabolic rates/semi hibernation...Or not tell them at all or else they won't let you bring her home again! (sorry, _couldn't resist!_ hee hee) Nice photos of your ride! It looks like you got a little snow! 

Corgi, My heart was in my throat just now reading of what happened to your Isabella! I'm _so glad_ she's doing better, and as someone aptly stated, they do amaze with their ability to recover.... I witnessed that last year with Star's stone bruise/laminitis episode, and you'd never now guess...Prayers sent for a thorough recovery! 

Celeste, Prayers also for your dear mother.... she's so lucky to have you, and if such a thing were to happen to any senior, thank goodness for the medical achievements of today- I hope she recovers soon 

AA, You had complimented me pages ago on the photos I share, and _thank_ _you!_ As I've mentioned, I'm outside so often in all 4 seasons, anytime is the right time to catch the marvels of nature...It helps living in a vast forest, in which we are _truly thankful_  * Believe it or not, we live just below the straits in a mountainous area, just inland from Lk Michigan- the Upper Peninsula has been as a 'second home' for both our lives, (DH went to LSSU) and I don't even need a map to shoot across the bridge and up to Lk Superior for a good hike in all that glory!

Koolio, I love that you found those letters!! That's so endearing.... Ours are also saved in a box, and hold the sweetest memories. Your DH obviously didn't mind your love for horses, and just look now at your lovely herd!! My DH doesn't ask about the hay bill, farrier, etc., as he enjoys abundant lunches packed every day, and nice home cooked dinners... He's well fed and spoiled, so he figures to leave it well alone  ** So awesome about your daughter's adventure! I feel for you as both DS's were traveling all over the country on ski trips by that age! Very good about keeping in touch, and not because it's demanded, _but because they love to share with us_ 

HP, we don't see your weather down there on the local stations, but I've caught the weird winter you're having on the Weather Ch.... Fingers/toes crossed and prayers you'll get some!! We're on another winter advisory for snow until Sunday afternoon (why I drive a Subie!) and by golly you guys have to get something- C'mon, Mother Nature!!  ** Just a thought- I don't know if there are many State Parks in your area, but many have riding stables, such as a few in Oakland Co. (unless that's changed over the yrs) yes, it's just an hour trail ride for a fee, but I'd check on that if I were you! _An hour on the back of a horse for as much as some gals pay for_ _a tube of lipstick at the mall_.... I know you'd enjoy it! 

Well, I've hijacked already, and time for the night feed soon! We had a blue sky day after the last snow storm, but I was so busy, (farrier, then errands, chores) I didn't get any photos. Lots of snow on the way, and when it clears, I'll snap one. 
Meantime, here's something funny to share :


----------



## Northernstar

Remember I shared that DH got me everything I wanted for Christmas? (practical stuff!)

That morning when I opened my much wanted stall mat movers, I held them up and said, "Yes!! Thank you!"
DS's didn't know what they were, (neither did DH who had to ask the guy @ the feed store), and then one of them chimed up and said, "Mom, are those giant salt wheel holders?" **I've always had rabbits and guinea pigs, so therefore....
Seeing the jest, I said, "Yes, they are! I'm getting a Capybara (world's largest rodent-looks like a guinea pig) in the spring!" .... They both sat for 5 seconds, before, "No way! You can't have one of those- it's too cold here". HaHaHaHa They bought it!
So... here are the "giant salt wheel holders"...er, stall mat movers! 









_Women can now be empowered by actually being able to move these darn_ _things themselves!!_


----------



## Northernstar

Ten minutes to feed time, so I guess I'll hijack away, haha

Good news to share- oldest DS accepted the excellent offer made from the company, 'Badger', _(Thank you Alberta for this amazing piece of machinery!)_ _and will_ _be a pipeline operator back here in Michigan!!!_ Only a quick few hrs south, (Grand Rapids) and he'll be able to enjoy all of the hiking/camping/great outdoor adventures he loves and have much more family time.... He's really 'stoked' as he says, and so are we! 

A quick funny now from Country Magazine then time to suit up and head out!

*The Ultimate Ultimatum*

A cowboy came out of a saloon in Montana and found that his horse was missing from the hitching post where he tied it.
Swaggering back into the saloon, he made a grim face and called out in a loud voice, "Now I'm going to sit down and have a drink. When I'm done, I'm going to go back outside, and my horse better be back where I left it. I'd hate to have to do what I had to do in Texas."
When the cowboy had emptied his glass, he strode out the door and found his horse tied exactly where he'd left it. Another wrangler followed him out, and as the cowboy slid into the worn saddle, the wrangler said, "I have to know. What happened in Texas?"The cowboy squinted and replied coolly,
"I walked."

Goodnight all, and God Bless 

*** Auntie Ellen, I hope I made you smile!


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone! 

The BO and help have a temporary solution for moving the water trough this weekend. In the meanwhile, my girl gets the run of the farm. When she is turned out in the mornings, they are just making sure the front gate is closed and she gets to roam the whole farm for the day. They put out a water bucket for her and she can walk anywhere she wants while all the other horses are in their paddocks. She will go back in her paddock once the trough is moved to a safer place. 

The boarder who did some Reiki work and stretching with her yesterday told me that Isabella walked right up to her today and immediately began doing stretches with her. She must have enjoyed her session yesterday! She said she looked and moved great and was as happy as she could be.

I am still amazed because the way she looked Wednesday night and the amount of pain she was in really made me scared that I was going to have to make a difficult decision. She sure proved me wrong! And I am so glad she did.

I didn't get off the couch today. I think I am experiencing prednisone withdrawal. I have heard that coming off of that can be tough, even when you have only been on it a little while. Today was my first day without it and my head was pounding!!! Also been dealing with horrible indigestion..which I never get. I am thinking the doc should have weaned me off instead of just stopping.
Hopefully this will go away soon and I can finally feel normal again!

Celeste, hope your Mom is doing ok.

NS- loved the cowboy story!
TJ- did you get your other package? Or is it still MIA?
HP- enjoy your family!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi you should have absolutely been weaned off the prednisone. I would contact your doctor tomorrow. At the very least, call the pharmacy. I truly hope that your dose was so low that there was no step down plan. I had SERIOUS problems with prednisone withdrawal and could barely get off the couch for several weeks...headache, vertigo, night sweats and racing thoughts. I would wish that on no one!!!

NS- Are you in the LP? For some reason I always imagine you near Houghton. I used to have a place just outside of Mackinaw, 5 minutes from the bridge. Love it up there.
We do have 2 places close by that rent trail horses. After this week's cold snap, I may go check them out.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I'm so glad Isabella is better (and you need to get better, soon, too). Whew, what an ordeal. Sounds like a good solution for Isabella right now, & she won't be cooped up. Hope that trough issue gets a solution before someone else gets caught. You do have one tough girl there, for sure.

NS, those thingies...I'll need a picture of them in action, can't imagine how they work (as have no clue to salt wheel holders either, of any size!) Moving mats w/ease sounds like a great idea. Love the cowboy story! Oh, you'll like this: getting ready for work this morning, saw bunny doing it's habitual morning visit to my cats. This time it got right up to the sliding glass door & apparently tried "sniffing noses". Savannah slammed against the glass in response. Strange bunny, but entertaining.

No, Ladona, my other Goodnight delivery is still "in process". I contacted the site, someone emailed back the tracking. Seems they managed to leave off my apartment #, so had a few "undeliverable" things on that, and now a "in transit". Spoke w/Security here tonight; she said that they (USPS) should deliver anyway & that they (Security) will recognize my name & put a note on my door. So...fingers crossed, again (so much for USPS "expedited" shipping, but the sending co left off the apt #..) Anyway...

had gone down to Security to p/u another delivery, my speedloader that I need for my revolver. I'd already gotten (from Amazon, packaged w/the Goodnight video) my speedloader case...

Which I left on my kitchen table, to take to work when the speedloader came. Tonight, I come home...the case is gone, a cheapish vinyl mesh fabric w/velcro, perfect cat attraction for a toy I guess. Hope I can find it. I blame Tim (even if it was Savannah, she'd blame him too).

Snow predicted tomorrow, but not awful cold. Monday still predicted 43F and cloudy. I'll see Sun evening, but if that holds I'll text Janice. I know darned well it'll be a mud-farm out there, so riding not likely let alone a canter lesson...but I HAVE to stick my nose in some horse fur before I bite someone. Have been in a serious bad mood w/stresses piling around (my problem, not dealing with it well, illness as an "excuse" but that only goes so far, w/me anyway). My job takes up 90% of my life and it's not a profession, it's a job...need my balance. (And I dislike my job, have for the past 2 years, but that's another story...)

If they weather holds & roads are okay, I need to go mud-wading at Janice's to go see the horses, catch up with her, talk about the canter...just be out there.

I'm sure this ramble will be excused. Am on here basically solo right now anyway, so rambled on. I have tiny issues that loom large in my head...gotta go see the horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

[QUO TE=Northernstar;6812362]NM, You could incorporate that to your students with a science lesson on metabolic rates/semi hibernation...Or not tell them at all or else they won't let you bring her home again! (sorry, _couldn't resist!_ hee hee) Nice photos of your ride! It looks like you got a little snow! [/QUOTE]

NS, since you mentioned hibernation, and I _had considered it_, but hadn't remembered reading that hamsters do that. I quickly Goodlged....and walah! Hamsters can go into a hibernation, if they do you need to get them out of it quick!:shock: So that is what I did this morning! When I finally got her out of that dang spinner she was sleeping in, her body was *cold!:shock::-(*

So I held her until her lifeless body came back, and now she is crawling all over the bathtub. I read to let them play in there, they can't get out. I lined it with towels and her cage. She goes in and out. So...I learned something new today!

It was icy this morning, so I didnt' got out to the barn. Looks like just rain now, I think I'll go.

Went to see TSO last night. LOVE them!! We had such a nice time....just us three girls. 

I didn't invite my mother to go b/c last time she saw them, she said once was enough...when I told her two days ago I was going...she was disappointed I didn't invite her.:evil: ARGH! I love my mother dearly, but this woman wants everything she doesn't have. Obviously she's searching for happiness....and it's in all the wrong places. Her goats are going to deliver any time, they were due two days ago. HOw can you go if you could have had babies???:?:? AND....you don't like the group? "Oh they are growing on her." GOOD GRIEF Charlie Brown....there's always an answer!:-x My new year wish for her is to find inner happiness because living off of 'my life' advantures can't make another person happy. You need to start within yourself....maybe she has really never known happiness....I need to let her inner turmoil bypass me, casue it brings me down. I've had this conversation with her....gets me no where but exhausted.:-( Sorry for the vent.

As for another 'unexplainable' soul, I finally heard from M last night. (no word the entire two weeks I have been off....) Wants me to go with her somewhere horsey tonight....I'm not going. I was gone all last night and will be MIA for the next couple days. I need to spend time with DH and PIpes.

Speaking of....CORGI and MR....it's almost time!:happydance: I"m about packed, my car is CLEAN!! (that's a feat, I live out of that thing!) Boy I love that thing when it's clean. Looks brand new! Looks like the weather will be wet, but doable. MR, I am hoping very much I get to meet you too! I am also looking forward to giving Isabella and Blue a loving pat! Such a small world!

Nothing horsey on this end. Reading my new books. Got my final one yesterday in the mail. Since it's raining maybe that will give me an excuse to sit and read today. I have such a hard time sitting and reading. 

My brother may visit today....typical of him, I will find out two hours prior. MEN!:wink: Good think I love him so....

Here are some pictures of Hammy after her second resurrection!


----------



## Happy Place

Maybe Hammy is part Cat. Careful, only 7 lives left!!! Had a wonderful time last night with my family. We ate tons and had a few cocktails too . I showed my whole family this horse that I have been looking at from New Vocations Rescue. I looked at him again today and there is a big fat ADOPTED written across his picture. I knew we would go fast. He was a beautiful 4 yo, too slow for the track, calm and relaxed. I need to stop looking but ugh I think I am addicted LOL.

I woke to sleet and rain. It's supposed to rain all day. Hoping it stops long enough for me to get a hike in. I need to get this body moving!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Saturday (Sunday for those of you down under)!

Corgi - I am so glad Isabella is doing so much better!

Nicker- Hammy is sure going you a time. I had no idea that hamsters went into hibernation like that. It must be that time of year as my sons lizards are in estivation right now as well.

NorthernStar - congratulations to your son! Your winter pictures are beautiful!

Winter has finally arrived. We had an unusually warm December with temps above melting over Christmas and the New Year. Driving home from friends at 1am on New Years morning it was a whopping 3 degrees above freezing! Yesterday we reset back to normal with some cold Arctic air blowing in with a good 10" of snow and temps going down tonight to the -40's tonight. We experience such drastic changes in weather around here!

The weather change is also hard on the horses. Yesterday morning was -17 and blizzarding which caused Sally to shiver. Luckily I was home and able to bring her in the barn for a warm mash and a blanket change to her warmer hooded blanket. Now she's cozy and doing fine even though it's -25. The horses will get some extra hay to get them through the cold spell.

I had my riding lesson on Koolio yesterday. I didn't know what to expect because this coach is a Reiner and my background is dressage. The lesson was very good and I learned a few new techniques to help make Koolio more responsible for carrying himself. It seems in dressage, we micromanage our horses much more than in reining. Koolio responded and performed like a star and the coach was impressed with him. She said she could see him doing very well in some western pleasure shows and could really see his potential as a dressage horse. I hope to make some shows this summer, but need to build my confidence first. Koolio is much more capable than I am, so if I can learn to cue him clearly and ride well, we could do well. Always something to learn.

Does anyone use Weatherbeeta blankets here? Do you know if they fit true to size or if they fit a little larger. There is a 3 in one combo with hood on sale online that I want f Koolio, but in a 72". He usually wears a 74" and I'm not sure it it would be too small. The price is awesome.

I wish you all a fantastic day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> Does anyone use Weatherbeeta blankets here? Do you know if they fit true to size or if they fit a little larger. There is a 3 in one combo with hood on sale online that I want f Koolio, but in a 72". He usually wears a 74" and I'm not sure it it would be too small. The price is awesome.


I have found the Weatherbeetas we have used to be a touch on the bigger side, but I don't think a whole size worth. I think if Koolio is a perfect 74", the 72" would be a touch small.. but if the 74" is a bit roomy, the 72" might be perfect.

I hate blanket shopping.. its as bad a buying jeans! :shock:


----------



## Happy Place

Just put the chickens to bed...in the pouring rain. It's right on the verge of freezing. After tomorrow we'll be in negative numbers for a week. Yippee. Still no snow. If this keeps up the lakes could be low this summer.


----------



## corgi

Yay Nicker! Looking forward to it. Give me a call when you get into town! We had rain today which means even more mud! Glad you are bringing mud boots. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!

Koolio, I hadn't known about the hibernation thing either, but from what I gathered from several sites, it's not a good thing!:shock::-( It means they've been put into an environment that is too stressful: too cold, drafty, not enough to eat/drink.....I suspect it's the temperature that has affected her, so she's now kept in the bathroom....the warmest place in the house.

Spent a good bit of time out at the barn tonight. Seems like everything needed down prior to me leaving....fill the feed cans, clean stalls, rewire the electric buckets. I don't want to leave my mom with extra work.

It's been raining buckets here all day. I gathered all my rain gear Corgi....but it's currently dripping dry. SO wet out there!

Koolio, your lesson sounds fun. I keep contemplating taking a lesson or two.

Also, Koolio, it was recommended to have a reptile heating pad to put beneath the hamster cage. I have never heard of such a thing. What do I call such a thing? I want to look into it.

I don't know if it's b/c my days are dwindling or if I'm all caught up on my rest, but I did A LOT today!  I finally felt like going to the grocery store. I realized I typically hate going b/c I am so dang tired all the time! I've been lazy this break, but I think I needed to be lazy. If I go horizontal, I immediately fall asleep! I did today too....but I feel more rested than I have in eons.

Not much here. Everyone grab your snorkel gear....looks as if much of the Eastern U.S. is in for some nasty weather!

Have a good night all!

I'll try to check in once south of the Mason/Dixon Line!:wink:


----------



## Eole

*ShameKh*: welcome!  Keep dropping by, we're all here to share our common horse passion and life in general.

*Corgi*: what a scary event with Isabella. So glad she recovered so fast.
*AA*: how is Tasha?

*Celeste*: how is your mom doing? They don't do surgery on pelvic fractures (rarely useful). The secret to recovery, especially at her age, is to get her back on her feet as soon as possible (Walker and pain management). Being bed-ridden is what leads to complications. Prayers sent to you. :wink:

*TJ*: hope you get better weather than us for horse-monday. Somehow I think of you often when I pick the frozen nuggets in the paddock. :lol:

*NM*, I had a good laugh at your un-dead Hammy. I didn't know they could hibernate when living as a pet. Nature is amazing. Have fun on your trip. Meeting HF friends, that is so cool! 

*HP*: hoping 2015 brings you the perfect job! (and then, horse of course)

*Ellen*; I really don't view being mismatch with a horse as a failure. I'm sure you'll do what is best for both of you, no wrong in that. Wishing you a quiet trusty mount for 2015. Plenty of those semi-retired horses, "free to good home", who would be lucky to be spoiled by you in their golden years.

*PH*: is it you who gave a toy pooping horse to your SIL? Where did you find this? Really funny!

*Koolio*, I'm glad you're considering adopting another boxer. What tack do you use for your lessons? Do you have both English and Western gear? A friend of mine does classical dressage... with a reining coach! They both agree that good basics in training are the same for any discipline. Then later, it get specialized differently.

MR, Roadyy, NS, Sue, Blue, Stan, Remali, and I'm probably forgetting someone: Hope you are warm and well.

Serious snow storm still in action. Warming to ice-rain, then rain, then a major cold front for the next week. It will be an icy world... It is a strange winter. 
Eole had another episode of breathing problems last night. Gave him cortisone and managed to puff him with my Ventolin inhaler through a homemade funnel. Seemed to work. Another vet visit to schedule...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*: is it you who gave a toy pooping horse to your SIL? Where did you find this? Really funny!


Found it in Tractor Supply. Nothing like going in to buy dog food and finding such a fun impulse buy!

How is your horse search going?


----------



## Celeste

I just got back from visiting my mother in the hospital. She looks so weak and feeble. Once we got her roused up, she seemed to be really happy to see us. The doctor seems to think that she will be able to walk again; they are not going to do surgery. One of my sisters is staying at the hospital at night with her. She seemed so afraid when she thought we were going to leave her there alone. Poor Mama.

I also went to the house to see my dad. He is bedridden with alzheimers. He was cheerful and glad to see us. He hasn't noticed that Mama has been in the hospital for several days. That is really a good thing. There is a wonderful home heath care company that takes care of my folks 24/7.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Best wishes for your mother Celeste.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry NM & corgi I got to bail on this one.
Weather is the pits, family coming over for dinner around 6.
I've had a bit going on around here and still battling a cold.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, healing thoughts to your mother. Hugs to you.

Nicker & Ladona, enjoy your visit, that's so cool that you two can meet up! MR, hope your cold goes away soon.

That's funny, Eole! That means you think of me quite a bit, lol..! I couldn't handle the ten-horse hard labor w/mucking this year, but I do miss being around a horse when I'm doing it. So peaceful.

Tracey, that's too darned cold. You'all that live in extreme cold must be acclimated (& very brave!). I think my blood would freeze on the spot.

After spending most of my days off last week stuck in bed then working this week in nasty weather, just tired this morning. Glad to be home. Need to clean up this poor apartment, the cats refuse to sweep or vaccum.

Weather/temps do seem to be holding tomorrow for getting out to Janice's. Will text her later today. At least can go out & be around the horses, maybe get Bailey out & scrape the mud off of her (she loves to be groomed, & sucking up to her would be to my benefit!).

For now, first things first; take a sinus tab so I can breathe, then go tackle the laundry.

Nicker, drive safe!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got a chance to read up on all these posts, but not a lot of time to reply. I have to walk the dogs again then I am off to bed for a few hours. Last night was bad. 

Celeste: I am so sorry to hear about your dear mother's fall. Broken pelvis do not get surgery, just pain management and physical therapy. 


I see a lot of confusion in the elderly patients, especially between the hours of 10p-4a. 

Praying for a quick recovery, without complications.


----------



## Blue

Ok all you techy people. I need reviews and opinions on various internet providers. We've had enough trouble with the one we have that we're ready to change. I checked out HughsNet, but their reviews are really bad. Any thoughts?


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Ok all you techy people. I need reviews and opinions on various internet providers. We've had enough trouble with the one we have that we're ready to change. I checked out HughsNet, but their reviews are really bad. Any thoughts?


I'm far from techy...I have Comcast, but maybe that's just Colo. I learned to stay away from small, "cheaper" ones (Like Netscape). My sister is in Iowa, does a subidery of MSN called mchsi (mom & brothers have same). She said once that MSN has various internet outlets in other states.


----------



## Blue

That's the problem living in such an outlying rural area. We're limited in what's available. Were considering switching to one of the big guys, (highs) but in reading reviews I was very discouraged. We have DirecTV which bundles in our area with Century Link for internet. Trying to decide if it's worth it.

We've been out of internet here for 2 days. I've been on the phone with tech support and did everything they tell me to do. Still not working. Right now I'm connected through husbands hotspot but that means I can't do anything when he's gone. Tearing my hair out. Really don't need the new year to start this way. I'm whining, I know.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> That's the problem living in such an outlying rural area. We're limited in what's available. Were considering switching to one of the big guys, (highs) but in reading reviews I was very discouraged. We have DirecTV which bundles in our area with Century Link for internet. Trying to decide if it's worth it.
> 
> We've been out of internet here for 2 days. I've been on the phone with tech support and did everything they tell me to do. Still not working. Right now I'm connected through husbands hotspot but that means I can't do anything when he's gone. Tearing my hair out. Really don't need the new year to start this way. I'm whining, I know.


Might be worth it...but that's me, i just want things to WORK (do my bills etc online too, so...). Comcast bundles my tv & internet. It's not cheap, but since i just to basic tv, not so bad compared to others. People around here do the Century Link/DirecTV too. I just don't have the knowledge or patience to fiddle with the smaller ones..have tried, just got very frustrating. Good luck Blue!


----------



## tjtalon

Apartment clean, chicken baking in the oven. Have "must do" stuff on list for tomorrow evening (like, figure bills...oh yay..) but really need a cozy, real day off now. Food, & cuddle up in my living room chair & watch Goodnight's canter video...that's the plan.

Later all..!


----------



## Celeste

We used HughsNet for a while. The service was terrible. They limited your bandwidth. It went out all the time. If you called for help, you got somebody that could not speak English, except once. I got an American and he yelled at me and accused me of messing things up. We also used Dish network and it was also bad, but maybe not quite as bad as the hughesnet.


----------



## Celeste

From The Wizard of Oz. It refers to signing up for hughesnet..........


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste I know your mom is stronger from your visit. She is surely insecure and feels vulnerable from her injury. You are such a good daughter and I know that she will do well. If I were her, I would feel I was in good care. God bless you and I pray for strength to you to deal with this. I know it is hard for you, I hope this will soon pass and she will be up and moving about. I wish there was something I could do to help. But, if nothing else, my thoughts are with you and hope and pray that strength will come your way. 

Please let me know about her progress. My thoughts are with you.:hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Just taking a break from working on the horse trailer to come say hello to all. I have been pushing hard to get this trailer ready for next weekend and my phone is about the only internet access I have. Unless I am at the house then the HF site is terrible on it so I don't bother. 

I found the home desktop not being used and jumped it real quick.lol

I'll try to read some pages back to get caught up a bit before heading back out. I will say I did get the bulkhead moved back in the trailer and the short wall went from 4" to 10'8" and the long wall went from 8' to 14'8. I still have to get the floor covered enough to handle next weekend then work on doing it right. Should have pics for ya'll tomorrow when I get to work.

Hope to read back and find everyone ok and no major travesties.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I am sorry to read about your mother and I hope the pain management works to keep her comfortable til it heals enough for her to get back to mobility status.

Corgi, glad to see Bella is getting back to normal quickly.

My Mil was transported to the hospital around 4am yesterday with low oxygen levels and high heart rate. She is in the beginning stages of pneumonia from her COPD and still smoking. She was put on a Bipap machine and told if her condition does not improve by tonight then she will go on the ventilator. Not a great way to start the new year.

DW has been up there with her the last two days only coming home to sleep. I will keep you updated on that.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Popping in for a minute-

We had our day of clearing last time I posted, and again we're getting pummeled with really serious snow- The Alberta clipper's blowing down on Lks Superior and MI with gale force, which, of course, is _exactly as it should be_ in this region, and the environment depends on it to be _just so_. 

TJ, those Stall Mat Movers are the saving grace of horse owners who need to move those _*'mats from h-e- double hockey sticks'*_ that are _floppy,_ _and weigh about 500 lbs..._ (or so it seems!) The person who invented them deserves a medal of honor!! ** the next time you're at the stable, try, to lift up a side and visualize yourself hauling it out to re-do the floor, then haul it back in- it's unreal! 
What a neat story about your resident wild rabbit touching noses at the glass! Rabbits are outgoing and curious by nature, and you wouldn't probably have this experience if it were summer and a screened door, as the rabbit can smell predators a mile away! You'll have to catch a photo next time! 

Eole, I hope your sweet boy is doing better! They are so like children when feeling unwell, and we can see it in their eyes when we're treating their 'boo boos' that they know they can count on us 

NM, Your photos of Hammy are _adorable!_ Don't feel bad, I was jesting in good fun- my programs through the years mainly focus on MI wildlife, but I did do one called, 'The Great Rodent Expedition' wherein ppl learned more of the origin of common pets we enjoy, (such as the hamster), and their natural history. Do use her as a science lesson someday! Kids usually find science 'dull as powder', but they get way excited when we make it fun 

Celeste, I've remembered your mom in my prayers, and what a wonderful health care system you must have for both of your parents! I cannot imagine how tired you must be, so don't deprive yourself of your own rest as you're going through this time 

Roadyy, Prayers definitely for your MIL and DW as well 

HP, I've wished and wished snow for you guys, but alas... At least you're getting some precip via rain in that weather pattern... Yes, I agree the photos I post does look much like the Houghton region, and we hike there as well as Munising/Marquette/Copper Harbor as often as possible._ We love, love, love_ _the LK Superior shore!_ DH has to wait for a transfer to a rare opening in the DNR district there... In the meantime, we are blissfully happy on our 'forested mountain' just below it, and are so thankful 









With my '3 horses galloping' decal and Audubon, I drive my Subie with pride also displaying this : Our 'home away from home' 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Celeste

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes for my mom. Roaddy, I hope your MIL gets better soon.


----------



## farmpony84

Hi guys... Haven't been on this thread in a while. My computer crashed and I'm using this old acer that barely works... I have got to save some money for a new computer. I can actually type three sentences before they show up on the screen!

It was 65 today and is supposed to be 35 tomorrow. I want to cry...


----------



## Happy Place

We got our snow today! Just a dusting of ice and snow. Temps will really drop tomorrow. We spent the afternoon cutting and stacking a face cord of firewood. Now I am enjoying a nice fire while DH goes to plow our gamer friends yard. They had a tractor fire today, total loss. Now they have no tractor/plow/bucket to feed the cattle with. Hopefully they can get one of their other tractors retro fitted to do those chores.

Here is a little pic of my boy Briar all cozy by the fire. Disregard the glowing eyeballs!


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few pics of the new room now available. The short wall went from 4" to 10'8" and the long wall went from 8" to 14'8".


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning!

Rick, that trailer is quite the huge project, don't know how you do these things..
Hope your MIL pulls thru okay, pneumonia can be so dicey...

NS, wish I could've got a pic of the kissing bunny, happened so fast. When I first moved in & could still have the glass door open (screen door in place of course) that bunny would sit 2-3' away & all three critters would just peer at each other. The cats wait every morning for bunny's appearance, it seems to show up between 8a-9a every day. Keeps the cats entertained for sure!

Hope I got well rested last night, as going out to Janice's in a couple of hours (it'll be cold, but not horrid...if the wind behaves). We texted last night....I thought to just go out & visit, get some magic horse breath, but she said...I get to ride! She said there's snow, but ground hasn't softened into mud.

Don't know who I'll ride or if Janice will decide to try the canter thing with me & Bailey...we'll see. I'm determined to not worry about THAT at all...I just want to have some fun today! ...(and bag all my little worries/concerns/stresses for awhile. Yup, leave it all at the gate...)

Celeste, how's your mother doing?


----------



## Celeste

Mama is still hanging in there. She is a tough old girl. She will probably have to go from the hospital into rehab. We'll know more this afternoon.


----------



## shamekh

Hello envy one, 
Glade to hear that all of you have good things to talk about. Here I am very nervous . I am expecting my first foal. This remind me when we were expecting our first son. Mixed between excitement and worries. Today, actually I thought of selling her, so I be Relieved. I should get myself glend. But I feel she is part of the family. She is very sweet, I totally trust her to be around my son's. But definitely; she will be only mare that I will have. The saddle is no longer fits her. She hates when I tight the girth. I bought my son electric bike so he can go with me while i am riding. The batteries do not last more than 7 miles. I can not put up the noise of gas bikes riding next to me.


----------



## Blue

Hello my dear friends. I had mentioned a few days ago that I had a lot going on and a lot to deal with. I've been pretty down and more than a little stressed so maybe now is the time to vent and get it all out. Maybe I'll feel better and be able to just move on?

First I want to say that I've been reading all of your posts. It's mostly given me a lot to look forward to everyday. Life does go on it seems, even without us, right? That's comforting somehow.

Celeste, please give your mother a hug and tell her you love her. Don't just assume she knows.

Roadyy, I truly hope your MIL will be ok. COPD is nothing to take lightly. Mine is much better, but I kicked the habit several years ago. 3-1/2 packs a day! I'd be dead now, but I decided I wanted to be a non smoker. That's another story. Hope she gets better soon.

So, here goes.

On Thanksgiving Day husband called his family to say happy Thanksgiving. That's what you do right? You call your family on a holiday. He had been going by his mom's house once a week or two to check on her. Her husband died about 10 years about and she's been in a tail spin ever since. We even moved SIL in with her to hopefully help. SIL was divorcing and needed a place to live. Instead it all went south. Anyway, DH was informed on the phone that his mother had been taken to the hospital the PREVIOUS SUNDAY. 4 days and nobody called us to tell us that she had been admitted with severe stomach pain. He asked where she was and we'd be right there. SIL said no don't coming rushing down here (about 150 miles) because mom had a severe stroke just that morning (Thanksgiving) and she was waiting for test results from the dr to determine the extent of the damage. Really!?

I'm going to post now because I don't want this to get "eating up"


----------



## Blue

So we waited a few hours and she didnt' call us back, so I told him to call her! He did and she told him that the damage was extensive. As they were talking on the phone the hospital called her on call waiting and said that mom was declining and if she kept declining they would be forced to ventilate her within about 4 hours. Mom had refused for 4 days to sign any POA or DNR. None of us wanted her to be a vegetable and the dr. agreed that if we would all meet at the hospital that night and agree to DNR he would abide by that. Ok;

So DH and I get dressed and head to the hospital in the middle of the night to have a conference call with the dr, us and head nurse. DNR in place. She was non responsive and it was so sad to see husband want so desperately to say goodbye to her but couldn't!

In the meantime I asked SIL if she had bothered to call cousin S? S had been raised with this family as her parents died when she was very young. No, she hadn't. So DH and I did. S came down to the hospital as well, but now she's furious with US for not calling her sooner. That hurt, but not really the time to talk about it.

All in all it was a waiting game. We decided to place Mom in hospice has dr's were only giving her about 5 days. Hospice would be more comfortable. She was transported on that Sunday. The location we chose was wonderful. Bright, cheerful and attentive. She got a bath and hair wash and got a pretty night gown. In the meantime, husband is just trying to hold himself together.

I had a talk with SIL and S and told them that this would be a good time for them to start working on an obituary. They knew her best and they wouldnt' be up to it after she passed. They agreed.

Posting


----------



## Roadyy

Edited to wait for final story.


----------



## Blue

So S and her kids (grown adults) all lived nearby and were able to keep someone there at all times. They were convinced that Mom was "all there" and knew who they were. We spoke with the dr.'s, nurses' etc. and didn't believe so, but we all believe what we need to in order to deal with these things.

We live about 150 miles away and so were unable to spend day in and day out there and Mom passed when we were at home. She passed peacefully and for that we're grateful.

Cousin S is the one that called us and made sure to point out that SHE was the one that was there for her while we were at home tending our livestock. (sigh)

Through all of this I didn't once point a finger at anyone asking why we weren't informed that she was in the hospital to begin with. DH says he's over it, but I dont' think so. He never got to say goodbye and he's hurt.

Now comes the funeral preparations. Guess who gets to take care of that? Nobody else met with us, offered help, ideas anything.

Now, mom didn't leave any money, or insurance. Her daughter and youngest son and oldest grandson (36 yrs old) were all living with her not working and living on her SS. Sounds like something on a LMN movie, right? 

The absolute bare bones least expensive funeral we could arrange was over 12K. There's no way we could afford that. So I head home to go through our budget, check our credit cards and savings to see what we can come up with and DH goes to see his sister and S to explain that unless they want to pitch in some help we have to make other decisions. Like cremation. They were furious! Mom didn't like cremation (that's why she had her husband cremated right?). Mom was afraid of fire, on and on. DH was baffled. This was a side to his family that he had never seen. I had seen it years ago and brought it up one time only, but he loves his family and would only see the good. After he got over his stunned, he informed them that their input and desires were in direct proportion to their contribution. They shut up real fast then.

So we maxed out a credit card and put together the best service we could. At the viewing only I, DH, our 2 oldest children and cousin S showed up. As I was sitting on one of the benches S came over to me and I asked her where the rest of the cousins were. She said that she told them "they weren't welcome, as husband and I determined it was immediate family only". Really?! I didn't know what to say so I guess I just kind of stared. As she was leaving, she passed DH and said "it's a life, you shouldn't just walk away." What does that mean? He was stunned and speechless as well. Then he started to shake and I decided it was time to go.

Posting


----------



## Blue

So after the viewing and prayer ceremony we decided to go have some dinner. (and drinks) As we were leaving the restaurant I saw S and her husband and oldest daughter there and went over to say hello. I said they should have some to sit with us, she actually told me she saw us come in but didnt' say anything. Whatever. I turned around to leave and we haven't heard from them since.

In the meantime, no one has posted the obit. Now, I only knew this woman for a portion of her life, but it seems to me that no one should leave this world without something being said of them.

O wait, I forgot about the out of state part. This is how rattled I am. Before mom passed, we were calling some out of state family to tell them what was going on. Get this. Their oldest boy, DH's cousin, was hit by a car and killed instantly on Thanksgiving night! How do you tell those people that another family member will be passing soon? It was horrible. We couldn't go to be with them, and they couldn't come to be with us. I just cried all over again.

Anyway, the morning after the viewing I told DH that the obit hadn't been posted yet and it was really bothering me would he mind if I put something together and did it myself. He said go for it, so I did. It was pretty short but at least brought up her love of animals and working with children.

Now, SIL has found a copy of the will which leaves the house and contents, yada, yada, yada, to all three children share and share alike. Standard stuff. But, she's taken it upon herself to serve eviction papers on brother and his girlfriend so she and her son can keep the house. !!!. OMG. Does she not realize that unless you can make the payments, the state will take it anyway?! And she called DH daily to complain and mope about other brother's behavior. (which is abhorrent) But, do something about it! When we give her suggestions she just has excuses why "that won't work" but she just calls and complains and he feels she just needs to talk. Really?! She just needs to get a job!

I now have a house full of box after box of papers that I'm supposed to be going through to organize. Utility bills from years ago, all kinds of stuff that never got thrown away and smells like cigarette smoke, dust and mold. Not sure there's any point anymore. I just want to wash my hands of the whole mess.

When I called work to tell them what happened they gave me a week off to deal with family issues. When I called the office back to let them know that I was ready to get back to work, (so ready) she said it would be probably January before she could work me in as they had a new tech and a new backup vet that needed to work out a schedule. Still haven't heard from them, so I don't even know if I have a job and just really not up to writing a new resume.

So we didn't bother with a Christmas tree until a few days before Christmas and by that time, all you get is a Charlie Brown tree. That's ok. I always liked Charlie Brown. I did all my illustrious shopping in about 15 minutes on Amazon and over cooked the roast. Yay!

New Year's is usually my favorite time of year but now I find myself so full of anger I couldn't enjoy it. I haven't cared what these people thought of me for 28 years. SIL has disliked me from day one. I took her brother away from her and she can't forgive that. I didn't care. A low opinion from some people is almost a compliment right? 

But! My husband wasn't called to see his mother in the hospital. When I asked why she said she didn't want to "bother him." Well, she didn't mind "bothering" him when that house need $7,000 worth of roofing! Or the water heater went out and they needed a new one, or she need money! But she couldn't bother him with this. The man I adore is crushed and has seen a side to his family that no one should have to deal with and that makes me angry in a way I've not been in years. Not a good feeling my friends. 

Posting


----------



## Blue

So I'm truly hoping that by typing all this out I can just move past it. It's no fun being so angry.

I have a wonderful family. Even my son on the other side of the country is beating his addiction and has a better job ready to move on. My animals are healthy, my children think I'm "cool" and my husband comes home to me every evening and thinks I'm the most important person in the world. What more is there than that?

Hug your loved ones and tell them how you feel every day. Never let an opportunity pass to make your feelings known.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I'm done. 

I really have taken a lot of pleasure in reading all about your lives these last few weeks. You've kept me going


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy crap Blue.. what an ordeal. I think you and your DH have done amazingly well handling all of that BS and I give you major kudos for being able to keep things non-hostile.. not sure I would have been able to in your place.

My deepest condolences to your DH and you. *hugs*


----------



## tjtalon

Good God, Blue...ouch, Blue..hugs, Blue...your SIL is a... (piece of work, I thought of other names) Blue. Love your husband, love your animals, love yourself. That's all you can do...and move on, just move on. Good the little lady had a peaceful passing, bless her heart, and you gave some words to it, for it. Bless you.

I wish I had something really good, really helpful to say to you. Yes, this thread/us are very helpful, good times & bad times. We sure seem to be here for each other.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Mama is still hanging in there. She is a tough old girl. She will probably have to go from the hospital into rehab. We'll know more this afternoon.


Good to hear that! I'm glad that she has her family around her, to take care of her...I'm likely to just drop into dust into a corner someday & be found by someone somehow! (Will arrange to have no cats or otherwise living creatures around in 10-15 yrs, just in case.)


----------



## corgi

Blue, a death of a loved one is horrible enough without dealing with insensitive family members. I am so sorry you and your hubby are dealing with that. The only advice I have is this:
Most of us have toxic people in our lives and many times we don't realize how toxic they are until something like this happens.
People like this are miserable human beings and try to drag others down with them. It is so sad that your husband was denied a chance to say goodbye.
The two of you need to lean on each other and depend on each other. The two of you are capable of happiness that your SIL will never experience.
Thank you for sharing this with us and I do hope that it was therapeutic. I often find that writing it all down and getting it out, often takes the weight off my shoulders and I can move on. I have done a lot of that on here. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I am so sorry for what's happened. The loss is bad enough, but the hurtful disappointment of family's behavior is overwhelming, I am sure. The anger will be there for a while, don't let it destroy you. Sometime later, you will grasp the situation, deal with it, and the anger will subside. Just hang on to each other during this time. Even though the pain and anger seems insurmountable, you will find a way thru it. Just hold on to each other, you and your DH, and you will reach the other side. You and your DH are what matter. You must be best friends and stick together thru this. Yall are the foundation that will survive this. Sometimes life is so unfair and the ultimate question is "why". Just hang in there. I wish you strength and healing. God bless you. I am so sorry for what you have had to go thru. You will survive and rise above.


----------



## corgi

Tj- did you ride, did ya? did ya?????

and hey...I wonder what will happen to me as well since I don't have children. I have decided not to worry about it. If I turn into dust and drop into a corner and am found days, months, years later...I just think of the story the person who finds me will be able to tell. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

I almost feel reluctant to post a HorseMonday, but it was & here it is.

Finally the weather let me go out there. I found Janice scooping poo into piles for the Tuesday muckers. That made me feel bad. She hasn't found a Monday mucker. Felt guilty, but...I just couldn't handle the load this winter, I just couldn't(besides, w/the weather for the past month, the roads were undriveable clear out there...still, felt bad). She said, is what is.

A good four inches of snow in the oblong big pen. She had me get out Spirit, who likes the cold weather (Bailey doesn't, & her footing in adverse conditions insn't good) & has good footing.

Well, ran right onto my "issue"; I can't seem to relax right off, have trouble getting my hips loose & dinosaur-backed onto balancing on the reins. (Good grief. I know it's been awhile, would be rusty & am always too hard on myself, but had gone out there with "fun" in mind & proceeded to get tight [was tight to start with] & get my head in the way).

Once I relaxed finally into Spirit'stride, it was better for both of us. Before that...I learned that Spirit's response to frustration is to lower her head, paw the snow, then go down into a roll, because she knows it will remove the "frustration" (me)...Janice of course stopped that before it happened, so worked thru that one. Also worked thru a little pile of hay in one corner of the oblong; worked on that four times, 'till on the 3rd time got her past it, kept her going, kept her attention, kept the reins proper (she neck reins).

Was "up" about an hour & 15 min. Then Janice guided me to the gate to unhook; side-push looks a lot easier on videos, you guys...but got there.

I rode her back to the post, dismounted, brushed her fuzzy self (right now, Spirit resembles a tall black bear...huge coat), released her halter, gave her cookies, then set her free, as Janice was letting everyone out for a romp.

I volunteered to do waters (no fun in the ice).

HM was two-sided. I had wanted to do better. I hate it when I lose my brain when I'm tired...(fumbled w/the waters); frustrated Janice. 

No HM next week, Janice has a Women's Ministry workshop. When I was leaving, Janice said no worries, but "you worry, that's who you are!". I hate that. I don't want to worry, not about horses. Told her, I gotta get over that.

That's my novel for today.

On to get ready for work now. Hope I've achieved a bit of balance between the ral me & work today, just by being out here, being there, being on Spirit (who, by the way, is wonderfully pretty in her huge fuzzy black coat!)


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- did you ride, did ya? did ya?????
> 
> and hey...I wonder what will happen to me as well since I don't have children. I have decided not to worry about it. If I turn into dust and drop into a corner and am found days, months, years later...I just think of the story the person who finds me will be able to tell. LOL


I DID, just posted!


----------



## corgi

Celeste, glad your Mom is doing ok!

I just wanted to tell everyone how much fun I had with Nicker yesterday and today!

She came out and met ISabella, Blue, and the other 27 horses at the farm! Isabella had a little bit of a setback yesterday and was really lame again, but she loved her carrot that NM brought her!

Blue was his normal love bug self. We are working on personal space issues but he is a gentle giant.

Today, we spent the day in a "professional" capacity as she and her co-author presented to teachers in my school district. It was a great day and it seems like we have known each other forever.

It just proves that friendships can be built online and it proves how special this particular thread is.


----------



## tjtalon

I did ask Janice how to work out my hip tightness (past injuries don't help there, really tight in hips/pelvis, exacerbated w/sitting in a patrol car w/a 12# duty belt on); she said do "w"s on my exercise ball. Gotta do that, work on things between lessons; I get so caught up in work...trudge trudge...

Gotta break thru some stuff.


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> Tj- did you ride, did ya? did ya?????
> 
> and hey...I wonder what will happen to me as well since I don't have children. I have decided not to worry about it. If I turn into dust and drop into a corner and am found days, months, years later...I just think of the story the person who finds me will be able to tell. LOL


Make sure it's an exciting story! Maybe write it down yourself and seal it in a mason jar to be found with your personal effects?

DH and I have already decided to update our life insurance and will this week. Whoever survives the other will spell out that we had a wonderful life so have a party with lots of laughter. That will be our send off!


----------



## Blue

TJ, can you work through those exercises first thing in the morning and last thing at night? That may help you relax those muscles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: So sorry you have had such a terrible time with some toxic relatives on your MIL's final days. Unfortunately, some folks are just evil, and there seem to be some in every family. It is especially hard on your DH, so difficult to understand how _family _can be so _hateful_. 

You are a very special and strong person to handle all the drama while still taking care of all the necessary details. My sympathy on your loss *hugs*

Roadyy: So sorry to hear your MIL is so sick. Tell her I said hello and she and your family are in my prayers. 

Trailer is looking good...

TL: I enjoyed hearing your HM tale, so happy you got to RIDE :clap:

I think there are some exercise books/DVDs or something made especially for riders. Maybe even 10 minutes of some of those will help. 

Celeste: So happy to hear your mom is doing well. You might want to bring something from her home to help her relax; seniors often get so scared in unfamiliar places and stay up all night scared. I see it every night. 

I had to work the past four nights, 48+ hrs...total of 17 hrs sleep for those four days...very tired. It rained non-stop the entire time, so I didn't mind working extra. 

Tasha is doing well, seizure free and less anxious on her increased dose of Phenobarbitol. She was on 1 tab 2xday, now 1 tab in am, 1.5 at night. It took about 5 days to get the full effect. The vet said I could do 2 tabs 2xday, but I want to keep her on the lowest amount I can. 

When I see her symptoms worsen, I will just increase it then. 

It is getting colder and colder out, we are to have temps below freezing from Tue nite thru Fri morning. Brrr Going to head up to the boarder barn tomorrow to put Drambuie's winter coat on. The three here already are blanketed. I am very fortunate to have some of my old Dressage riding friends there to feed him for me. 

I know I missed a lot, but my poor old brain is fried from lack of sleep...I can't wait to crawl into bed. I love my pillow...


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I am sorry you have inlaws like that and that your DH is having to see it. I am impressed with your ability to keep the mother in the front of all this thinking. The fact that you always thought about her and how she was being neglected now that she can no longer provide them with support instead of just focusing on their attitude.
Hopefully your DH can find resolve in how to move forward from this. My condolences go out to you and your family.

TJ, I'm glad you got some saddle time in and as for the hip stiffness I will tell you to "have top sex" on the ball. I'm being serious when I say that. If you watch good seated riders you will see the hip action in the saddle and it looks like the act of sex. You can do the same hip work sitting on the ball while watching tv or reading the paper. 

Anita I hope Drambuie finds a new home soon. Glad you have friends up there to help out.


I picked up 4 sheets of plywood to replace the floor over the deck boards in the trailer. I still need to pull out the rest of the rotted plywood that is there then seal the gaps between the boards before laying the new plywood. Should be a late night. I also spoke with my contact here at work who owns the insulation company that does all the ships we build. He is going to give me enough insulation to do my entire living quarters. Huge score!!!! 

Hope everyone has a warm day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone!!!!

I am finally able to post!

MAN! What a fantastic trip I have had thus far!!!

When I left it was raining, and was to rain the majority of the time, but at least 2 hours in, it stopped completely and I got to enjoy the lovely countryside. It was a fast and easy trip.

I pulled up to my hotel, not knowing anything about it, and HOLY COW!!!! It is amazingly beautiful.

Wasting no time at all, I called Corgi and we met at her barn. I thought I lived in rural America. it's very much the same here! I felt right at home....more at home, cause this area is HORSE COUNTRY!! Oh my!

It was so nice to finally meet Corgi. i felt so comfortable, and we just talked away.....because I didn't have to explain who this was or that was.....we walked right into knowing each other's story. Such fun!

I met Isabella and Blue, and all the other characters on the farm, even the two young girls who help out. Such nice girls.:lol: Love the horses!!! Hoping Isabella is feeling better today.

Yesterday was our professional day. What fun there too! I met a lot of wonderfully nice people and got to share some of my ideas, which I love to do. I didn't get to share as much as i had like, nor how much he wanted me to bring into the presentation....but he's used to working on his own, and 'forgets' to bring me up....but that is OK, I am not a professional speaker. I think Corgi like my co-author:wink: , who can't right? Very charismatic. 

Afterwards, I went to a wondertul place......can you imagine this????? A horse AND wine store all in ONE! OH MY! I was in heaven!!!! I bought a few small items....how could I not? LOL

Last night, my co-author, wife, and another gentleman and I went out to dinner. What a blast. A lot of laughing. Very good time.

Now....a winter blast has entered the area and I must head home. I don't mind snow, but I know in these parts, people aren't so used to it....it's them I worry about. Prayers for a safe trip for me please!!! 

I've called home last night, it's VERY, VERY cold!!! Hoping my big boy allowed my mom to cover him up!

Posting before I loss this..........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a picture of our meeting!

Thanks again Corgi for the wonderful time together. We WILL meet again, I am sure of it!!!

Have a good day everyone!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup: (or DRIVE strong in my situation.....I shouldn't watch the Weather Channel.....they sensationalize things.....gets me worried):wink:


----------



## Roadyy

3 beautiful ladies enjoying each other's company. Sounds like a very wonderful trip and glad all went well with the speaking engagement. Hope you get home safe and sound in the winter weather.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker & Corgi: What a great trip! Good to see a picture, y'all look so happy. 

We all need to visit Corgi; where is this tack-n-wine place? Or is it the tack-n-whine?? :lol:

Tasha woke me up at 5 am today. It was so hard to drag myself out of bed. Seems like I had just laid down when it was time to get up. sigh.

I need some advice, there is a person at work, who is quite the character. Tells many stories each night, and thrusts her opinion on everything all night. I occasionally accidently oppose her opinion, and then she is off and running on and on about it. Very funny at times, and well liked, but when things are slow she seems to like to get some drama going. I am anti-drama, and most times just want to be left in peace to do my work. 

Last night it was the Ebola thing, and she was going on and on about the subject. My usual way to combat this is to just silently listen until she stops talking, then go back to my work. Last night that didn't work, and I finally had to shut her down by stating I was't going to argue about something that hasn't happened here yet. She immediately said I'm not arguing, and then snap! She stopped talking. 

Anyway, I often get behind in my charting cause she is constantly talking about something or another, and I don't quite know what else I can do. I have been spending more time charting in the patients room (which is what is prefered) but I can't do that with the ones that are sleeping. 

Do I just go on responding with attentive silence when I am busy, and chatting when not so busy, or is there something else I can do without ticking her off? She used to work in our department before I came there, and is the 2nd night shift charge nurse, (I am 4th in line to charge now) so makes it more complicated.


----------



## Blue

When I've had to work with folks like that I've just completely ignored them and continued working. When they ask a question, I just say "What? O sorry, I was concentrating on >>>>" Most people get the point. I did have one girl though that just repeated everything truly expecting to get an answer.

How do the others in your department handle her?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I will try that Blue, but dang she is loud and hard to ignor sometimes. When there are more people there, it's not so bad cause she can spread the love around. When the census is low, then she has less folks to focus on. She takes lots of smoke breaks too, so that helps a bit, but she doesn't make sure her patients are ok before she leaves, so I often spend the time she is outside careing for her patients. 

I might just start charting in an empty room (when there is one) and then her chatting won't interfer with my work so much. We aren't really supposed to chart in other rooms, but it should be ok if the room is empty.


----------



## Blue

Well, it does take some practice!:wink:

I'm hoping Celeste's mom is doing better this morning. That can be very scary.

Roadyy how is your MIL faring?

Ellen? Are you able to spend any time at all with River? Is anyone helping your find a more appropriate home for him?

We had a very freak snow storm here last week and we still have snow on the ground! Melting some every afternoon, but it still gets down to the teens overnight so the melt freezes and just continues to make a mess. Yuck! Don't know how you snow country people do it. But I guess our soil here isn't really adapted to huge amounts of moisture so just turns to muck instead of absorbing it.

The sun is coming up so I think I'll head out to feed then go to the store. Forgot a few things the other day and I detest how crowded a store can get durign the day. Amazing how nice it is early in the morning!

Thank you all for your kind words. I had, and still have, so much anger that I don't feel I really deserved it, but I'll take it anyway to bolster my resolve, right? the drama isn't exactly over as we still have to figure out how to sell that house. It's such a filthy mess and so run down I'm not sure it will appraise for even the payoff. But, our out of state family that lost their son is doing a little better now that the holidays are over. I'm hoping they can find peace to deal with their loss. 

Heres to strong thoughts for a peaceful, healthy and prosperous new year for all of us!:hug:


----------



## Roadyy

MIL is doing better. The Doc said if she continues to improve like she has over the last couple of days that she should be able to come home this evening or tomorrow.

Anita, that place you spoke of in the other thread should be close to Ellen. Even if it isn't on a competition weekend we might can try to meet up there and drag her kicking and screaming into a saddle on one of my boys then push her down the trail.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. I don't check this thread for a few minutes, and I have 3 pages to catch up on!

Mama is still hanging in there. They are talking about sending her home since Daddy has 24/7 care at the house. She doesn't seem to be in too much pain.

Blue, about the inlaws. It sounds like you have some real winners. I have one suggestion for you about humans in general. Let your husband do all the bad talking about them. If you say ugly things about them, it could make him feel worse. I wouldn't defend them; just sympathize and tell him you love him.

All I have done for weeks and weeks is take care of other people's needs. Yesterday I decided to do something for me. I got out my horse, groomed her, got all the tangles out of her main, and then I buried my nose in her thick winter fur just to get a good dose of horse smell. 

I decided to put on my saddle. It is a total mud pit around here and I really didn't have time, but I decided I had to ride. We went 1/2 mile. It doesn't sound like much, but it was wonderful! She was nervous, spooky, hyper, wanting to go, but we were ok. Then I unsaddled, spent a few minutes grooming, and let her into a part of the pasture that has been closed off so a little grass could grow. 

I think it annoyed DH that I left him bringing in the groceries, but he seems to have lived through it. 

I am going back to work tomorrow. I gotta get back into my normal routine so my DH and DD won't think I am available to do chores for them...........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> MIL is doing better. The Doc said if she continues to improve like she has over the last couple of days that she should be able to come home this evening or tomorrow.
> 
> Anita, that place you spoke of in the other thread should be close to Ellen. Even if it isn't on a competition weekend we might can try to meet up there and drag her kicking and screaming into a saddle on one of my boys then push her down the trail.


That sounds like a wonderful idea!! Ellen you must come meet up with us! I have to make my goal (on other thread) of riding with two new HF members. So, if you come, and the other two from the other thread, that will mean THREE new HF riding buddies, and one old one, Roadyy! I will exceed my goal. 

So glad to hear she is so much better today, you had me a bit concerned about her lungs. I don't suppose there is any hope that your MIL will quit smoking?? A lot of our (smoking) staff have changed to the vapor e-cigs and are doing so much better with those.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: that anger is justified and it is ok to be angry. Anger is actually one of the stages of grief, and it is healthy to be angry for a short time. If it last more than 3 months, then you have a problem. 

Good luck with the house, what a nightmare. 

Celeste: That will be wonderful if your mom can have rehab at home! Just make sure she gets up and about, she can't just sit around. 

I find the elderly usually don't have, or admit to, as much pain as younger folks. They don't process narcotics very well, so it is probably a good thing. 

I forgot to include the link to the palce Roadyy was referring to. I just found this place, and plan to go riding & camp out in the spring when it warms up just a bit. I'm trying to get a group to go, anyone on this thread is welcome to come. I don't have a date yet, going to try to find a weekend that works for eveyone. 

Celeste, maybe OG could pick you up and bring you along...

Rock Bridge Canyon Equestrian Park | 331 Trail Head Road; Hodges, AL 35571 205-935-3499


----------



## Roadyy

AA,she said she is quitting this time as this trip really put some fear in her with the SICU visit. She said she was quitting the last time too and only lasted til she went back to work. Albeit, this time she is not going back to work. She has already called them to tell them she isn't coming back.


I have decided to leave earlier Thursday than previously planned for Milton. The ride host can't bring her horse as it is still in treatment and I'm bringing all 3 of mine. So if I can get there earlier then we can have time to settle the horses, set up camp then take an afternoon ride with her and Amber. Doc is doing very well so there is a slim chance that she will get to ride him to keep her and Doc's point standing. We are going to watch him closely on the short ride then make a decision on Doc or Trusty. If Doc keeps on the present course for this season then he could get awarded for older rescue horse being ranked high in the standings. They really do reward the older horses for staying active after being rescued. 

I am glad he still has several years left in him as Amber still has a lot of learning in her horsemanship skills in the saddle. She found that out with Trusty and his soft mouth and not tolerating hands in the mouth even in the slightest amount.


AA, I am looking forward to finding a date I can join that gathering. The place looks amazing.


----------



## Happy Place

AA and Roddy that place does look amazing! If they rented horses I might be inclined to fly down there for a weekend! I'm going to look into how far that is from Huntsville. I have family there that I haven't seen in too long.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Blue: that anger is justified and it is ok to be angry. Anger is actually one of the stages of grief, and it is healthy to be angry for a short time. If it last more than 3 months, then you have a problem.
> [/URL]


I will mark 3 months on my calendar! :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Anita, that place you spoke of in the other thread should be close to Ellen. Even if it isn't on a competition weekend we might can try to meet up there and drag her kicking and screaming into a saddle on one of my boys then push her down the trail.


Rick and AA

Kicking and screaming, *are you kidding,* :shock: I would be the quietest ole lady ya ever saw. I haven't heard of this place. When are yall planning to go? I would just be glad to join up with ya and visit and get a chance to meet ya. The weather is going to brutal for here Wed thru Fri. Possible some single digits. That's where I have been. Just put a heat light in the hens roost. Before that blocking anyway the north wind could get under my house. Plus the spigot on the northside. I am dreading it, but have to go under the house and cover some pipe that I didn't have time last year to protect. 

Maybe if it is a ways off before yall go, I may have a horse. A 20 yr old that they may just give me. He is a quarter horse and they are riding him currently, but looking for a younger horse. The husband is too heavy for the horse and they have to medicate him with bute for arthritis. I just don't know, but she is going to come and let me try him with her on her horse on the trail. They have a ca-barn down the road across from Pinetorch Church. This horse may be a prospect. I need some input on what yall think. After this last episode, I am debating on another horse or not. My other direction of thought is to use the horse as a confidence builder. Of course he would have a retirement place is he works out. At that time I could maybe find and graduate to a younger horse by the time he has to retire. This is a 'if' situation, but that has crossed my mind. 

Rick Hope you MIL is doing better. The cigarettes will not help her. My sister perservered in her smoking and now she is on 02.

Hope the cold doesn't get too Fla. AA and Celeste may be in its path tho. Every body else is seems to be use to these temps. Not us southerners. Darn polar votex:-(

Going back to winterizing project. :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place, I would would bring a fourth horse just so you could ride if you flew down. I have access to several to choose from for different riding styles. Depending on if my DW and DD came then I may even have an extra horse for TJ to pop over and join us for an actual TRAIL ride that she really needs to experience.


----------



## Roadyy

Sweet. I just realized I have the 23,000 post on page 2300. haha the simply humors in life.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen that would be wonderful if you just came to meet us and visit a while! We wouldn't pop you on a horse, would we Roadyy? :wink::twisted: *crosses fingers behind back*

HP - It would be thrilling to have you come!! We don't have a date yet, will work on that with Roadyy and Gunslinger & Greentree (GL and GT are from the other thread.) 

There might be some horses nearby to rent, I have to investigate this place a bit more, it's on the other side of the state from me, southwest of Huntsville, but it should be within reasonable driving distance. 

they have a cabin there that sleeps 8 and rents for only $85/night. Sounds like a great deal, but I don't think my dogs would be allowed...

Roadyy, you also got post #23001 on pg 2301. What are the odds???

I'm headed up to ride Drambuie for a bit, if I can get on him. There is a large bench up there, so maybe. My friend is a bit nervous to ride without seeing him riden first. So my plan is to get on, walk around a bit, maybe some sitting trot, and look so pathetic that she kicks me off and hops on him. 

That horse needs a real workout, and some regular riding. I'm hoping to have her ride him for me until I can sell him. 

Yes Ellen, we are in the path of the cold, even reaching down to Roadyy in Florida I think. I really don't like the cold. I'm going to light the fireplace tonight, and have some hot chocolate. Perfect for cold nights!


----------



## Celeste

We are also in the path of the dreaded polar vortex. Where do they come up with these names anyway? Polar vortex.

We have been trying to spend some time winterizing as well, especially on our daughter's house. She is living in it now, but there are a lot of things that are not finished. We just stapled heavy plastic around the base of the house to cut the wind off the water pipes since there is no underpinnning yet. She and a friend of hers put plastic over the windows. Jeff Foxworthy would be proud of us..........


----------



## Roadyy

Swing by Walmart and by the roll of bubble wrap for $15. Put it over the inside of the windows and should really help keep the cold out at those places. I'm thinking of grabbing a roll to insulate the horse trailer for this upcoming weekend to stay warm.


----------



## Blue

Oooooo, bubble wrap. Didn't think of that! 

Roadyy, if I were you I'd go buy a lottery ticket today.


----------



## Roadyy

Drawing is tomorrow night. hmmm I don't even keep up with the lottery and have only ever bought 3 scratch offs. Broke even so I figured I should quit there. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> We are also in the path of the dreaded polar vortex. Where do they come up with these names anyway? Polar vortex.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Celeste Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your mom. She will be happier at home. If you can manage that, she will bounce back quicker. Just a thought from past experiences
> 
> And....*Yeah*...The dreaded polar vortex. I don't know who came up with that one, but it did seem pretty serious. Hope the southerners stay warm and no broken pipes. If there was a crossed finger smiley, I would use it:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen? Are you able to spend any time at all with River? Is anyone helping your find a more appropriate home for him?


Blue 

I am in limbo with River. All I can think about is what a DA I am for falling into this hole. Should have seen it coming. You guys tried to warn me. I am just trying to do what is fair to him and I am in "limbo":?

I would really like to do him right, but he has shown a side that is very scary. If he could be in the wild, he would probably survive really well. In the domesticated arena, he is very unsuitable. He has a strong 'flight' reaction to certain stimuli. I could never stay with a horse like that. I don't even know if a horse with such a flight response in his genetics could ever adjust to be domesticated. I am afraid that if I sell him, he will be abused because of the way he is. I am also afraid that someone like me were to buy him and try to ride him and they might be injured. My farrier said that he could hurt someone and the previous owner experienced a flight response that left him too uncomfortable to ride River. If I had the money for hay and feed, I would give River a permanent home. Even with that, he has become so unmanageable that I am afraid to handle him. I just don't know what to do. I don't want to become hard hearted in regards to people and animals in need, but this has really become a difficult situation to deal with.


----------



## Northernstar

Wow! I just read a lot of pages! 

Only a minute here, then have don some winter gear and head out for the night feed.... Polar Vortex_ is_ quite a new way to describe a 'good ol' fashioned winter!' haha
We've been getting _pummeled _with snow and below zero temps. The next 6 more days without an end. Averaging 5 new inches/day, but looks like Fri we'll get yet another 10. Koolio prob has the same if not more! 

I've kept your mom in my prayers, Celeste, and your MIL Roadyy- I don't forget when I promise. Ellen, same for you with River! 
Blue, you and DH handled the situation with remarkable stability and grace despite the torrent of emotions and dysfunctional people...shame on them! Don't think God doesn't see all you've done- _your reward will be great in_ _Heaven!_

Tj, so glad you had a horse Monday!! 

NM and Corgi, very cool you guys met up! 

Time to go- here's an example of horses in the North _choosing_ to stand and eat outside despite spacious shelter with thick bedding! Mother Nature has given them coats as thick as a bear, and there's nary a shiver. Just _amazing_....


----------



## Northernstar

Star and Lainey mutual grooming, Sugar in background... These were all taken this a.m.- many more days of snow on the way yet! These girls just stand in the barns for a minute then decide it's more 'fun' to be out. Not one snowflake is penetrating to that inner loft, and I warm _my_ hands under their manes... unreal! It had reached 0 degrees by the time I finished chores today, however


----------



## Northernstar

Just the past 3 days' worth of snow DH has plowed so far- taken from the top of the driveway early this a.m. He makes several mounds in every direction (our driveway is a hill) because last year he ran out of spots to put it all! 









Time to get out and feed the mares! They enjoy all the extra hay on these cold nights, and extra treats!

Goodnight all, and God Bless


----------



## Blue

NorthernStar, when my morgan was younger he thrived on cold. I did a long distance ride one time and we rode over the bradshaw mountains in February. It was 9 deg at our first stop. Good ol' Bart was covered in frost and ready to rock n roll the next morning! 

Of course, now that he's 32 he gets a little chilled when it gets damp. Any temp as long as it's dry and he's fine, but the wet he can't seem to shake off anymore. It is truly amazing isn't it?

Ellen, you are NOT a DA. You're human and have concerns for this horse. Have you contacted the people you got him from?


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Blue
> 
> I am in limbo with River. All I can think about is what a DA I am for falling into this hole. Should have seen it coming. You guys tried to warn me. I am just trying to do what is fair to him and I am in "limbo":?


Get Rick to take him for a while. He can ride him.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ, I'm glad you got some saddle time in and as for the hip stiffness I will tell you to "have top sex" on the ball. I'm being serious when I say that. If you watch good seated riders you will see the hip action in the saddle and it looks like the act of sex. You can do the same hip work sitting on the ball while watching tv or reading the paper.


Sex? What's that?:shock:But, yes, see the connection w/movement:lol:I did just order on Amazon a book: "Rider Fitness Program: 74 exercises & workouts". Seems to involve a lot of ball exercise (no, not that kind, unfortunately...just the exercise ball


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Happy Place, I would would bring a fourth horse just so you could ride if you flew down. I have access to several to choose from for different riding styles. Depending on if my DW and DD came then I may even have an extra horse for TJ to pop over and join us for an actual TRAIL ride that she really needs to experience.


TJ needs to win the PowerBall for any pop-over:-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

NS: brrrrrrr that looks too cold and snowy for me. brrrr. 

Ellen: what exactly is River doing? I might pop in to see you sometime, if you want me to, and view this horse. It is like a mystery that I want to solve...no murders involved...

I didn't ride today, darnit. I did get a friend to ride Drambuie, and I must say he is looking FABULOUS. She was a bit nervous riding, but did a great job I think. She said he is a bit too inexperienced for her, so I doubt I can get her up on him again, unfortunately. I may try to crawl up on him this weekend, if it gets above 50 this weekend. I do so want to ride him again. 

Anyway, here is a link to the video of Carolyn riding Drambuie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-UY0Xus28s

The other horse is a Saddlebred/QH mare, which is Carolyn's horse Leah. My friend Rebecca was riding her, but I couldn't talk her into riding Drambuie. Oh well, maybe another day...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0yqRcmk6MY


----------



## Happy Place

AA it looks so warm in those videos! We were at 6 when I fed this am. It warmed to 23 today lol.

Ellen, you are not a DA! If I were you, I would go check out that older horse. He may be just the ticket to build confidence. Didn't the old owners say they would take your boy back? You should try.


----------



## Koolio

*Polar vortex?*

NorthernStar - I don't think we are getting the snow you are, but then again, it's too cold to snow right now. Last night was a spectacularly clear moonlit night... and -30 something. Funny thing is that this morning when I bundled up in my snow pants and balaclava to feed, Sam was laid out in the snow cooling off. With his wooly mammoth coat, he is glad for the cold. 

Celeste - I hope your mom continues to improve. 

Blue - I am so sorry to hear about our in laws. Sadly, the death of a loved one causes a stress that often brings out the worst in people. I agree with Celeste that it is best to let your DH say the bad stuff.

Ellen - you will need to decide what to do with River, but remember your own safety must be your first priority. He might be a great horse for a rancher with a lot of confidence who can give him a job. By re-homing him, you are not failing him but doing what is best for him. It sounds like the 20 y.o. horse might be great for you. Is there a reason you feel you want or need a younger horse? Some older horses can be ridden into their 30's. I love my old guy!

AnitaAnne - could you wear earphones and listen to music while charting? This would be a way to insulate yourself from the noise and to give your coworker a subtle signal that you aren't able to listen at that moment. You can always use the "it's Mozart and helps me focus" line.

Roadyy - the trailer is looking good! Again, I am amazed at all you do...

Tjtalon - I'm glad you made it out for horse Monday. Don't beat yourself up about tensing up, especially in the cold. You rode, and had fun. That's awesome!

Nicked and Corgi - beautiful picture of 3 beautiful girls!!

HappyPlace - any news on the job prospect?

I hope I didn't miss anyone. Not much happening here other than trying to keep warm. I'm grateful gas prices are low because our furnace and gas fireplace are working overtime this week! It should get up to a balmy -10 tomorrow (woo hoo because I have a lesson) followed by some more -20's through the weekend. 

Did you know it's warmer in Antarctica than it is pretty much anywhere in Canada? (except maybe Vancouver)

Polar vortex down there just means a Sasquatch probably farted up here... :lol:


----------



## SueC

*Thermal blinds*



Roadyy said:


> Swing by Walmart and by the roll of bubble wrap for $15. Put it over the inside of the windows and should really help keep the cold out at those places. I'm thinking of grabbing a roll to insulate the horse trailer for this upcoming weekend to stay warm.


Heya, this is for Roadyy and anyone else there. Yes, the bubble wrap trick works really well. We used bubble wrap to protect our windows when lime plastering, because we had so much of the stuff (windows came wrapped in it originally) and because it isn't floppy like plastic paint sheets. And, we noticed it's great for keeping warmth in or out.

Now a question for you all. Here in Australia we can get pocket blinds that are supposed to work on the same principle: As they come down, they expand into air pockets and this makes for a very good insulation blind. Only thing is:

1) They are unbelievably expensive at $500 per "normal" window for the "classic" thin-ish one-pocket blind, and $1000 per "normal" window for the thicker and better-looking 2-pocket system, and don't even ask what the 3, 4 and 5-pocket blinds cost: Because Luxaflex spend so much on prime-time and print advertising (and apparently on brainwashing their salespeople etc). Since these are originally from America (and some of them still manufactured there) I just wanted to ask if any of you guys know the prices on that sort of thing in your part of the world. I can't imagine they would be that pricey in the US...

2) They are made of synthetic material, and we try to avoid such materials. A friend of mine has wonderful zig-zaggy rice paper blinds. I was wondering have any of you ever seen pocket systems in natural materials like rice paper, cotton etc.

Cheers! Hope you're all well!

 Sue


----------



## Roadyy

SueC, I have never heard of pocket blinds. Is there another name for them? I will have to search LuxaFlex and see what I come up with.

Ellen, if I had the time to come after him I would gladly take him and between me and Amber's coach I know we could get him straight for you.

Tj, I would like to win the lottery too, but I can't if I never buy tickets. Funny how that works or doesn't.


On the MIL front, she is coming home this morning. DW is going by to pick her up after her morning bus route. She will also stop by the horses to pull Doc's blanket off. I put his on to help keep him from burning so much weight to get warm. Hoping that will help make a big difference in his gaining.









I got the old floor pulled up and the new put down last night. With all the other chores to do first it put me til 9:15 pm to get done. The rubber mat is an extra left over after shortening the stall area. I'll use it to put outside the door to keep more dirt out of inside trailer.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I looked at their site and did not see an option for the US. They only deal with Europe, Australia and such.. interesting... Didn't see the pocket blinds that you mentioned either. If you can give me a better description link to the actual blinds you have then maybe I can find an alternate company here that would be cheaper.


----------



## SueC

Blinds - Duette Window Shades | Luxaflex

... I am heading out to the local competitors on Friday to see if they can better this extravagant price and maybe offer something made of a healthy, natural material...

Also called honeycomb blinds around here.



















I was told this was an American concept (but you know how marketing guys are...) and that some of the range was still made in the US. (Maybe a different name. Or maybe it was pure BS.)


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, now that I have an idea of design I would like to know what you are looking for in specs before looking at some of the other companies that may have better prices.

No synthetics? What does that mean? Are you wanting it made out of natural fiber material like wool or cotton?


----------



## SueC

Cotton, paper, that kind of thing, Roadyy! A friend has lovely paper blinds that look similar to those pocket blinds from the "outside" but have no pockets. No reason that design couldn't be made out of paper. I'd like to use them for the compost or the wood heater at the end of their life span, rather than create more plastic waste. Also, plastics offgas, especially exposed to light and/or heat.

Thank you for your assistance! 

If you can track down anything like that at a reasonable cost, it may help some of the group on the American continent to winterise their places better too!

PS: Any ideas for DIY nice blinds that have recycled bubble wrap sandwiched between fabric? We can't come up with a method that would roll easily onto a roller. On the other hand, maybe a roller isn't necessary: Maybe like a Roman blind...


----------



## SueC

Re commercial honeycomb blinds, these guys are a little more reasonable:

Honeycomb Blinds : CurtainSmart - Custom Made Curtains, Blinds, Plantation Shutters and Retractable Fly Screens

But no paper or cotton honeycomb blinds, I think...


----------



## SueC

Oooh, Spotlight has them, far more reasonably priced... but polyester, not natural material either...

Cellular Blinds - Spotlight Australia

I'll go look Friday, and also consider getting things online. We saved loads of money ordering a sink online: Less than half price...

This is also interesting:

http://alittledesignhelp.com/pros-and-cons-of-honeycomb-shades/

I hope this little bit of searching on pocket / cellular / honeycomb blinds will be of use to someone else here too !


----------



## Celeste

If you want natural, tack an all cotton quilt over the window.


----------



## Roadyy

Try these sites. I'm not sure what you were paying for pocket blinds you listed, but this gives you options to customize the blinds.

https://www.theshadestore.com/window-treatments/product-line/roman-shades

Here are some Wooden Woven blinds that I actually like.
https://www.theshadestore.com/windo...2KAwBXtWoShDMmP-_l5PAPBcXo-bwWoBHkaApHn8P8HAQ

Hopefully this helps some.


----------



## Happy Place

Amazon has honeycomb blinds. I didn't scroll through all of them, but so far most looked synthetic. Worth a try though. Honeycombs are also called cellular blinds here.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> AA it looks so warm in those videos! We were at 6 when I fed this am. It warmed to 23 today lol.
> 
> Ellen, you are not a DA! If I were you, I would go check out that older horse. He may be just the ticket to build confidence. Didn't the old owners say they would take your boy back? You should try.


It was 50 degrees yesterday, great riding weather! today not so nice, it is currently 25 and dropping fast to a low of 13. 

We don't usually get that cold, so no-one is used to it. Many folks here don't even own coats. 

I blanket my horses so they don't turn into woolly bears on the few cold days we do have. Otherwise they are way too hot to work on our normal temp days. By February, they will all be shedding out. 

HP: I sure hope you can find a way to come to our trail ride! It will be in spring sometime, I have to check schedules and all. 

Ellen, its true, you are not a DA, you just fell in love with a very special horse. It happens to everyone at one time or another. 

I think our relationships with horses are rather like our human ones. Some relationships take time to build, some are fast, and some of them just never work out for one reason or another. 

Have you ever thought of a nice large pony that you could drive down the roads? It is really fun to drive, and you might be less nervous. 

Sue: I used to see blinds like that a long time ago, but not so much anymore. Most homes have curtains now, and there are so many choices for insulated drapes that really keep in the heat/cold and block the light too. I have some in my bedroom because I have to sleep during the day. 

Koolio, that is beyond cold. I don't believe i could adjust to living in Canada with that bitter cold. It is really beautiful though. Enjoy your lesson, do you have a way to video it? I have never seen a western dressage lesson. 

Good idea for the earphones!! There is another nurse that uses them, I will go get a set before I work with her again. Mozart helps me focus...love it!

Roadyy: the trailer is coming along quickly, can't wait to see it finished. I had never heard of the bubble wrap idea, take pictures. 

Is the whole family camping, or just you and Amber?


----------



## Roadyy

Just me,Amber and Shannon, Amber's coach. She is driving up Friday morning due to work and home issues. I will get pics of the bubble wrap installed. It will be temporary til the permanent insulation is delivered.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Just me,Amber and Shannon, Amber's coach. She is driving up Friday morning due to work and home issues. I will get pics of the bubble wrap installed. It will be temporary til the permanent insulation is delivered.


I hope you keep warm at night! I have one of those oil filled heaters that looks like a tiny radiator, it really kicks out some heat. good for small spaces. I think it was under $40 at Wally World. 

I am not going to get to ride today, we just got done with schooling. We were grading and DD has some make-up work to do, then the delay from the alarm battery. Looks like I will only have an hour to sleep before work. So tired already...

G'night all.


----------



## Roadyy

Good night. I have 2 space heaters I am taking with me and both have forced air so it will push the cold out. I want to put one of the fireplace looking ones mounted into the gooseneck wall above the step to the bed. That will come towards the end of the build which hopefully will be just in time for next winter.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> If you want natural, tack an all cotton quilt over the window.


I have done exactly this, over the years. Last apartment, had a color-coordinated (to my living room colors) cotton quilt hanging on the inside of the front door. kept out the cold, kept out the heat. Of course, windows are another story, since light is required.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Good idea for the earphones!! There is another nurse that uses them, I will go get a set before I work with her again. Mozart helps me focus...love it!


Yes, Mozart. I love classical music (the old stuff...like, way old): therefore my suggestion, along w/Mozart: Gregorian chant....especially if you are working with the elderly...good "thread" for meaning, relaxation...& the headphones should keep Miz Loud at bay, hopefully.


----------



## Happy Place

WOW was it cold today. 8F for most of the day. It did warm to 12 at one point. I had to go out to return some borrowed chairs and help my son at his apartment. I stayed just long enough to drive him to class! He had only one class today, at 4 pm. I bet the walk home will be brisk!!! This is his very last semester, then he will join the work world where he can bike or walk to his office. He is going to live with my ex and work for him as well. Good deal all around.

I had to chip the chit in the coop today! holy moses, it was like cement in there. They got fresh bedding and warm oatmeal before bedtime. Those tough girls are still laying through this bitter cold and dark time of year. Good girls!

I get to work tomorrow and Friday. Hopefully, I will find out if that other counselor is still in the running for his new job. Not knowing is killing me.
Have a good night all, stay warm.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I hope you keep warm at night! I have one of those oil filled heaters that looks like a tiny radiator, it really kicks out some heat. good for small spaces. I think it was under $40 at Wally World.


I have one of those! My steam heat (which I don't pay for) is master regulated, so in the really cold times I turn the oil heater on, too take the chill off. Don't leave it on at night, too pricey on the energy bill, but nice in the early mornings &...like tonight, to warm things up a bit.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place;6842026
I get to work tomorrow and Friday. Hopefully said:


> HP, always my fingers are crossed for your job. But...as for "jobs'...bet your chickens are happier! oh, BRRR.


----------



## Celeste

To all you people up north: I think that you spilled your weather.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

3" of snow and very cold near the Chesapeake Bay it is.
Just got home with hay and it ain't warm.
Those of you down south are in for a cold surprise too.
Now that I have some snow I use a sled to bring firewood to the house.

Batman doesn't much like the snow.
He prefers laying near the wood stove blower.
I don't know how he can sleep there for hours.

Supervisor taking a break.








No horse stories per say.
They all have blankets on right now, extreme wind chill tonight.


----------



## tjtalon

On short music note (sic); does anyone else enjoy the old Appalachian music? From what I've learned, it was the forerunner/inspiration of what became Country music (then hillbilly rock, then whatever it became..). I can't say I like modern "country music", or any modern music...just love the old I guess. But the Appalachian touches many chords within me (& I've had a hard time finding anything real "online"). Don't mean to branch off a huge discussion here, with all the real things going on, just wondered if anyone else enjoys/is drawn into that music expression of the "past".


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Supervisor taking a break.
> View attachment 578546


That is one awesome cat.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> If you want natural, tack an all cotton quilt over the window.


This is a great idea, Celeste, especially in cold climates. I think the reason more people don't is because they're not so easy to adjust - lower, raise, draw aside, etc. I wonder if a functional Roman blind can be sewn up out of that kind of material. We might invent something here between us.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue: I used to see blinds like that a long time ago, but not so much anymore. Most homes have curtains now, and there are so many choices for insulated drapes that really keep in the heat/cold and block the light too. I have some in my bedroom because I have to sleep during the day.


Yeah, we have nice French door curtains like that in our bedroom, and for our living area (I just unearthed my sewing machine so I can adjust and hang those sometime, and finally hem the ones in the bedroom I let out ). 

The reason we are looking at blinds for some of our windows is that the reveals in strawbale houses are nearly half a metre deep and if you want to hang them close to the window rather than over the reveal, the bunching of curtains would impinge too much on the window itself when the curtains are "open" - that's why blinds are used in that sort of situation.

Our French door curtains will all be hung over the reveal, like this:










You can see them on the left-hand side. (And that's an all-cotton quilt there on the bed, Celeste! ) Also you can see the deep reveals of the windows and why blinds suit those better. A sample deep reveal from another bedroom below:










The windows are draped with a plastic drop sheet here because we are about to apply the last plaster coat, but you can see why with windows like that it looks better to hang blinds directly onto the window frames, than make curtains sit on the outside of the reveal. A strawbale building friend has these lovely neat paper blinds in hers that really match well with the aesthetic, and I'll have a look at those too.

I have rice paper shades over the globes in the bedroom and living area too, and they look great...

*Everyone*: Thank you for your input, ideas and links - very interesting reading!  It's good to be able to bounce this off you guys.


----------



## Northernstar

tjtalon said:


> On short music note (sic); does anyone else enjoy the old Appalachian music? From what I've learned, it was the forerunner/inspiration of what became Country music (then hillbilly rock, then whatever it became..). I can't say I like modern "country music", or any modern music...just love the old I guess. But the Appalachian touches many chords within me (& I've had a hard time finding anything real "online"). Don't mean to branch off a huge discussion here, with all the real things going on, just wondered if anyone else enjoys/is drawn into that music expression of the "past".


 I think the hammered dulcimer is a lovely 'mountain music' instrument, and you can find a lot of that on YouTube


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks! Popping in briefly! Just finished the night feed, and there's 3 happy mares out there munching away on abundant hay 

It got up to 7 today! It's 4 now, and will be 0 again... gusting wind all day, but a calm right now. We have a winter storm warning beginning tomorrow through Friday, and that's not coming from the 'drama team' of the Weather Ch! haha You guys know what I mean! Our local station and everyone up here takes winter in stride (like our Canadian friends) so if they say 'warning' they mean business! About another foot of heavy Lk Effect, but we're ready, and no worries 

Here's a lovely photo taken this morning... Surprisingly, it stopped snowing for about an hour, and right at the time I went out to feed the horses. Here's a bright, full moon to the west, and Sugar greeting me @ the gate at 7:45 a.m. 









Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Happy Place

I really like dulcimer music and really, old mountain folk music in general. It's fun to play too!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I listen to classic rock and most country music.

This is where my heart is.


----------



## Maryland Rider

It is very comfy now.
The Dragon is Breathing.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Sex? What's that?:shock:But, yes, see the connection w/movement:lol:I did just order on Amazon a book: "Rider Fitness Program: 74 exercises & workouts". Seems to involve a lot of ball exercise (no, not that kind, unfortunately...just the exercise ball


How does a person respond to that without getting into deep trouble. TJ Rick is right think back a time and you will get the movement right.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

stan said:


> how does a person respond to that without getting into deep trouble. Tj rick is right think back a time and you will get the movement right.:shock:


:d:d:d


----------



## Roadyy

New story for today. 

It's cold. 


The End


----------



## corgi

It was 5 degrees when I drove to work this morning.

Ready for Spring!


----------



## Roadyy

Ok friends. I am pulling out of work in 20 minutes then running a few errands before loading the horses and heading for Milton til Sunday afternoon. I get terrible Cell Phone signal all in the boonies so I may not get to post up before Monday. 


Have a great weekend and stay warm as possible.



See you on the trail!


----------



## Blue

Be safe Roadyy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have fun Roadyy! Drive careful and don't forget lots of pictures.

Sue, I get what you mean about using blinds. I must add, I absolutely adore your straw bale house! You must be thrilled to have such a wonderful place to call home. 

I'm off to bed, finished breaking up and removing thick ice from the horse's water tub, and then adding 10 gallons of hot water I brought from home. 

Plus, the hospital is FULL and I am beat. 

G''night all.


----------



## Happy Place

It was 1 degree when I drove to work. Most of the area schools are closed due to excessive wind chill -24. I just found out that there isn't going to be the opening I was hoping for. The principal did recommend me to another district that needs a long term counseling sub and I have an app in at a middle school so I am keeping my chin up and hoping for the best.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, I also have a similar story to share.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

Someone said a ways back that no polar vortex, Sasquatch farted. Well, he did a big toot and you guys must be feeding him beans. *Stop it!* We need some warmth down here. We can not and I emphasize, we cannot tolerate these temps. We are wimps in the extreme cold. Just look at Rick, he is heading south to Milton. And I do hope you have a great time, Rick. Withhold Sasquatches food, especially the fiber. I am so glad I put the heat bulb in my girls roost. They seemed to take it rather well. Three eggs out of ten hens. I will not complain. If I was out there, there wouldn't be one. 

Have a good night and stay warm com padres. I am envious of SueC and Stan.:wink::wink::wink:

God bless and keep. Especially my friends to the north. Burrrrrrrr:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Trails, dear Rick!

HP...that good best job has got to be coming. Chin up, and no tears...you'll freeze your cheeks (stop it Stan, I heard that thought...)

Hope you find your perfect window treatment, SueC. That is quite a recess in the wall...but it looks really cool!

I've been thinking about a window thing myself, with the patio door area. I have the usual long blinds there already, came with the place. But...there's always spaces between the slats, & the cats sit in areas that open them further. There's usually people walking by & especially at night I feel like I'm in kind of a fish bowl...even w/the blinds closed, there's still "spaces". I think I can put a long curtain rod beneath the blinds thing & get some sort of drapes that I can pull back. Am a very private person anyway, but realize it's human nature to look towards someone's lighted apartment...they're not being rude, just is what is. But... I don't like it. I want to be able to get on my Gazelle glider & exercise ball w/out the feeling that I may be seen. just me.


----------



## Blue

I'm with you TJ. I don't like feeling watched either. Years ago when my husband and I first met he didn't understand that I was a fanatic about closing the blinds/curtains/drapes when the sun went down. Now after 28 years, he just lets me do what I want.. When we built our house I "forced" him to order the windows with the light tinting that you can't even see inside during the day. Well, you can, but not very well.

Besides window treatments are important. It's a large part of what makes us comfortable in our home.


----------



## corgi

Evening everyone!

New horse owner hubby was worried about Blue today in our frigid temps so he went out to check on him today. LOL 
Blue was toasty warm under his blankie.

I asked him to check on Isabella. She had a major setback on Sunday when Nicker was here, but the BO and workers had been giving me updates this week and they said she was much improved.

They moved the water trough to a drier and higher area andI was hoping she wasn't scared to approach it.

Well,hubby sent me this video.

This video shows her walking much better, drinking at the new water trough location, and then being the Isabella that I know and love so much.

Watch and see what she does when 34 year old Jerry approaches her from his side of the fence.

Warning....Hubby calls her a not so nice name, but he says it with admiration. LOL

That's my girl! I am a proud momma. Boss mare is BACK!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I'm with you TJ. I don't like feeling watched either. Years ago when my husband and I first met he didn't understand that I was a fanatic about closing the blinds/curtains/drapes when the sun went down. Now after 28 years, he just lets me do what I want.. When we built our house I "forced" him to order the windows with the light tinting that you can't even see inside during the day. Well, you can, but not very well.
> 
> Besides window treatments are important. It's a large part of what makes us comfortable in our home.


Thanks, Blue, for the understanding & insight. I'm waiting for a renewed credit card...that might be bad, but need a real chair for the living room (what I have is totally not working), but the patio door area is #1. I'm actually cooking a real dinner for tonight (since don't have to be at work till noon tomorrow)t & feel uncomfortable. Here I have my new place, & am always retreating to my bedroom. Not good.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> New horse owner hubby was worried about Blue today in our frigid temps so he went out to check on him today. LOL
> Blue was toasty warm under his blankie.
> 
> I asked him to check on Isabella. She had a major setback on Sunday when Nicker was here, but the BO and workers had been giving me updates this week and they said she was much improved.
> 
> They moved the water trough to a drier and higher area andI was hoping she wasn't scared to approach it.
> 
> Well,hubby sent me this video.
> 
> This video shows her walking much better, drinking at the new water trough location, and then being the Isabella that I know and love so much.
> 
> Watch and see what she does when 34 year old Jerry approaches her from his side of the fence.
> 
> Warning....Hubby calls her a not so nice name, but he says it with admiration. LOL
> 
> That's my girl! I am a proud momma. Boss mare is BACK!
> 
> http://youtu.be/zpSKxBXMYk8


She sure tested the footing! One tough girl...then came right back to herself. So glad she's BACK.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj I was at Salvation army store (love that place) and noticed there were quite a few insulated drapes for door walls. Might be worth checking out.

It is bitter cold out there. My 18 hens still managed 11 eggs. No heat either. I do need to find a way to keep their water from freezing. I've seen lots of ideas, just haven't tried any thing besides busting ice!!


----------



## Eole

Corgi, Isabella is really the Boss Mare!  

TJ, glad you had time in the saddle and a Horse-Monday story to share. I'm the same about privacy in my home. But we moved here 15 years ago and I never bothered putting curtains on any window. We're on a hill above a lake, in the woods, last house on the road. Only the deers and the fox can watch us at night.

-35C this morning, without wind-chill factor. Horses still spend the day outside, no blankets. No one chivers, they eat hay all day, but quite happy to come in at night.

On the horse search, I'm keeping the grey mare in Vermont on a back-burner, waiting for more conformation pictures to share with an endurance vet. I'm looking a another little mare in Alberta (Koolio's home!). They call her Peaches and you can see why. She's green, calm, forward. But so far away, I'd have to fly to see her. Why can't I find one in Florida; I'd rather fly South than West right now...
This is Peaches


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> New story for today.
> 
> It's cold.
> 
> 
> The End


Probably not really... Just sayin'...:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Hey folks! _It's *really cold* and snowy out there!!_ 

Still getting pummeled, but x's 10 now- good ol' Lake Effect!... however, the mares are happily enjoying piles of hay atm, and can seek refuge in the comfortable barns anytime they wish 

Auntie Ellen, glad you have some heat for your golden girls down there! I'll bet they'll give you extra eggs later as a thank you 

HP, places such as TSC not only have the large equine heated water buckets, (I have 3 and they work well), but also very small heated dishes for outdoor cats/dogs/etc... _very shallow_ and would be adequate for your chickens. 

DH and I are going to enjoy some good hockey Sat., and much more now that the holidays are past.... very excited for that! I grew up with it, (one of my good school chums was NHL hall of famer Pat Lafontaine) DH went to Lake Superior State when they were the CCHA champs... 
Here in the North Country, hockey isn't just a sport, _it's a religion_! haha
* Sound familiar, my Canadian friends? 

Keep those pipes thawed, (except my spigot is frozen now as is custom, so now filling the 5 gal buckets in the kitchen), extra hay for the horses, and if you ever get the chance,_ do splurge on a pair of alpaca socks_... you'll luxuriate in the warmth!

Skies may clear around Monday, so there's no doubt for a few cool photos, as it's been many days of snowfall- Good ol' winter storms tend to provide some beautiful scenery in the end. 

Goodnight all, and God Bless!


----------



## Northernstar

Eole, just posted and almost logged off before seeing Peaches- _She's a_ _little beauty!!!_ Go out and see her!  

** Maybe you can hook up with Koolio and catch a hockey game while over there too!


----------



## Koolio

Northernstar said:


> Eole, just posted and almost logged off before seeing Peaches- _She's a_ _little beauty!!!_ Go out and see her!
> 
> ** Maybe you can hook up with Koolio and catch a hockey game while over there too!


Maybe not a hockey game. We are kind of embarrassed about our local team lately... 

Woot woot to the Canadian Junior team though!


----------



## Koolio

NorthernStar - my spigots freeze as well, but I think I found a solution! I made a bit warmer by sewing a small fleece bag and filling it with rice. Same idea as making a neck warmer, just a little smaller and just the right width for a bit. Anyways, my spigot was frozen last night so I heated up the bit warmer for 1 min in the microwave and put it on top of the faucet for about 10 minutes. It was just enough heat to thaw it and it turned like a dream. I also kept it in my pocket while feeding so I had an instant hand warmer after cutting bale strings with my bare hands.
I'd love to have auto waterers with heaters! Hauling the hose out every 2 nights to fill the trough in the freezing cold is my number one least favourite job when it comes to horses!

Eole - Peaches is lovely! I also like the winter picture and -35 just bites! We've had a few of those nights here too.

Stay warm everyone!!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> It was 5 degrees when I drove to work this morning.
> 
> Ready for Spring!


 
It was 24 degrees when I went to work at 6-30am then climbed to 28 at my place. Just thought I'd rub it in a little.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

Just a quick pop in.

I don't know where the week went, but haven't had a bit of time to check in. Lots to catch up on!!!:shock:

What a week! Two off presenting/traveling and then we've had subsequent delays the last three!!!:shock::lol::lol::lol:

What a way to start 2015 huh?

Nothing new horsey here, just trying to stay warm.

Talk more soon.


----------



## Happy Place

*Here we go again!*

I just got hired in as a sub. counselor in a different district. Same story as last time, they don't know how long the person will be gone. It will be at least two weeks, they think longer. All I know is that I start Monday. I don't even know the pay yet!!! It was all rush rush to get my fingerprints and background check. I'm waiting for a phone call so we can talk money.
Worst case scenario is that they will pay me sub. teacher wages. At least I will be able to check out the district and they will get to know me. You never know when a sub job can become permanent. Sayin my prayers!


----------



## Eole

Koolio: bit-warmer for frozen spigot, great idea. I have an automatic heated waterer and couldn't live without it. It was cheap too (Canarm, it's for cows). Only thing, it has to be close enough to the building and run pipes deep under frost level, or in heated pipes. Those are expensive.

HP, congratulations on the job. They will love you and want to keep you!

NS, yes hockey is a religion. We cheer for Montreal's Canadian Team, of course!



> But so far away, I'd have to fly to see her. Why can't I find one in Florida; I'd rather fly South than West right now...


 The Universe has heard: I found a prospect in Florida! :shock: Waiting for more pictures, but so far she sounds promising.
Roadyy, AA, where in Florida are you? Mare is in Ocala.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> I listen to classic rock and most country music.
> 
> This is where my heart is.


In that case, the best album of that sort we've heard come out of Australia is by South Australian band The Audreys, their debut called _Between Last Night and Us_. Really gorgeous: check it out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbdUC4P3aw4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH15BOxJFno


Those are probably my two favourite Audreys songs. Plenty more to see on YouTube.


The album they were from:

The Audreys â€” Between Last Night And Us


----------



## SueC

Oh heck, here's another:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtxrkF6duVg&list=RDOH15BOxJFno&index=2

...appropriately titled "Banjo and Violin"...


----------



## SueC

I'm also a big fan of Neil Young and the many different things he's done, and interestingly, the lead singer of The Audreys did a version of _Comes A Time_ with some singer I don't know, and their harmonising is just lovely... so a cover that doesn't _entirely_ murder the original...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qeMBwZCWU&spfreload=10


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I've been thinking about a window thing myself, with the patio door area. I have the usual long blinds there already, came with the place. But...there's always spaces between the slats, & the cats sit in areas that open them further. There's usually people walking by & especially at night I feel like I'm in kind of a fish bowl...even w/the blinds closed, there's still "spaces". I think I can put a long curtain rod beneath the blinds thing & get some sort of drapes that I can pull back. Am a very private person anyway, but realize it's human nature to look towards someone's lighted apartment...they're not being rude, just is what is. But... I don't like it. I want to be able to get on my Gazelle glider & exercise ball w/out the feeling that I may be seen. just me.


A friend in a rental has added curtains on the room side of the vertical blinds that came with the place (sound like your blinds, the sort cats and breezes gap easily) and that works well. The curtains are just pulled shut of a night, when the fish bowl problem occurs. In her case it's not because of fish bowl considerations (she has no cats), but because she wanted her room dark for sleeping and more thermal insulation, neither of which verticals do at all well.

Pinterest is good for window treatment ideas:

http://www.pinterest.com/search/?q=curtains

...or use a different search term than "curtains" - there's lots of nice DIY on that site...

PS: Honeycomb blinds: Spotlight came in at half the price of the other place, indeed same quality, but I'm also still looking at DIY blind options...

Roadyy: Those woven wood blinds did look nice!


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> On the horse search, I'm keeping the grey mare in Vermont on a back-burner, waiting for more conformation pictures to share with an endurance vet. I'm looking a another little mare in Alberta (Koolio's home!). They call her Peaches and you can see why. She's green, calm, forward. But so far away, I'd have to fly to see her. Why can't I find one in Florida; I'd rather fly South than West right now...
> This is Peaches



Even pretty Peaches is slightly cow-hocked and you can see the outside of her rear hooves needs lowering! But you already know that many endurance Arabians from Crabbet/Polish lines in Australia had that trait when I was competing, my own mare included, and that I've never heard of a case where this became a problem down the track. Which doesn't mean such cases don't exist, and I'd be really interested to hear what your endurance vet says. I am looking for firm evidence that it's ever a functional problem... as these horses track much straighter than they stand.

I had a think about why the cow-hocked trait persisted in the endurance lines. Here's a theory - and you might be able to give me some anecdotal evidence either way: Because Arabians, like practically all riding horse breeds, are line gaited at the trot...as opposed to passing gaited, where horses actually go base wide in the rear end when trotting at speed to allow their hind feet to track outside their fronts to allow them to take longer steps than line gaited horses, and reduce gait interference...(there are some European trotter strains that are passing-gaited, like my Sunsmart's great-granddam, and actually his own mother and uncle, it's so much fun to watch them...)

...when a horse is line gaited, it has a greater chance of stepping into its front feet with its rears at speed, than when it is passing gaited, for obvious reasons. Yet Crabbet/Polish endurance Arabians are so renowned for their ability to trot fast and comfortably (and this is so important as an energy-efficient and sure-footed way to cover lots of ground in endurance). My own Arabian mare trotted as fast as some of my father's harness breed trotters, and beat every other riding breed horse I ever matched her with, including fellow Arabians, at speed trotting (saddle trotting competitions were popular at gymkhanas). You see where I am heading here? I know from checking her tracking when occasionally driving her in a cart that while she tracked pretty straight, she also landed slightly wide of the front tracks with her rears, not because she was passing-gaited - she did not widen her stance at the rear - but apparently as a direct result of being cow hocked. This just might explain the persistence of the cow hock conformation in those Arabian lines... it might be an advantage for trotting, in an otherwise line-gaited horse... 

Did the grey mare you tried out have a super trot?

*Remali*, you there? Any input on this one from you?


----------



## SueC

PS: Here's a photo I found of a trotter racing at top speed. You can see the problem horses have at the fast trot with keeping clear of their own legs! This fellow is probably passing-gaited, but I can't quite tell from the side shot...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Mornning from the freezing part of the world!! Brrrr, I took Pipes out this morning for a pee and her paws froze up twice. The sky is completely clear, and I noticed I too was colder than normal. When I came in, I checked the temp....-4. That's not even with wind chill. This cold spell can stop now! :lol:

So....what a fantastic week I had!!!!:happydance:

Of course I met Corgi and the horses, then a great professional day. Not only did we have agreat time with my co-author, I got to sit and pick brains of two admins (Corgi was one). I was telling a colleague of mine about that, and he chuckled. he said....you know, it wasn't that long ago that sitting down with an admin would have you scared quiet. Corgi, would you have known that? We chatted ALL through lunch!! :lol: I guess time and experiences grow a person's confidence. Huh? 

I went back to school with more energy and enthusiasm than I have had in a VERY long time! Even having late arrivals, with my enthusiasm, drove the kids to work extremely hard. We had a very productive week and most importantly FUN!!!! 

I've talked to some other teachers and my principal and they want...or should I say....NEED my regained enthusiasm. I may lead an after school teacher workshop....we'll see.

The BEST news came as I shut down my computer. Initially, prior to the conference, I the princiapl in charge of the conference had wanted one of her teachers to see a 'class in action'. My co-author told her about mine. That got me thinking....if I joined him there, maybe I could rub some elbows and it would entice the teacher up for a visit! I love PR work!:wink: 

WELL.....that is exactly what happened!! Yesterday I got the email from the teacher asking me when she could come for a visit?:happydance::happydance: 

How exciting, huh? Scary too.....I cannot allow myself to think in terms of.....this teacher is coming to watch me teach.....or I'll get nervous! I just need to go about my daily business.  Thrilled! Hope it works out!!

As in many parts of the country...it has been cold, cold, cold here. Horses have been blanketed for several days.

I have been giving them extra hay too. Speaking of hay....I was telling Corgi that I am the only person on the planet who is having trouble with purchasing the 'just right' hay bag!:shock: We have hay racks, but Jay gorges himself and eats WAY too fast, so I have been feeding him through a bag for a while. 

I bought an expensive one.....it lasted 2 weeks, if that, before the straps shredded and fell off. :evil: I have been an 'old fashion' one my sister gave me. The holes are huge, but it still slows him slightly.

Not long ago, I got a 'slow feeder' bag. Those holes were so tiny, he couldn't get any hay out.....he literally stood there pawing the floor. That bag hung for less than 5 minutes before I replaced it.....I felt terrible for the poor fat boy. :lol::lol::wink:

So when I was in Virginia, I stopped at one of Corgi's tack stores and found a Nibble Net. It appeared the holes were slightly bigger than the last torture tool. 

Guess what....nope it wasn't any bigger, BUT the netting was softer and it appeared to be a bit easier for Jay to 'nibble' at the hay.

So, I decided to experiment. I gave him his regular ration in the old hay net, and put a bit extra (iit's so cold) in the Nibble Net. I figured, he could stand there all night nibbling on it, which subsequently should keep him warm! The next morning.....both bags were empty! It worked!!

consequetnly the last two nights I have filled it. Before I leave, I will stand there for a few minutes and pull some of the hay through the holes to 'help' get him started. :lol::wink: Really, I enjoy standing there, just slowing life down a bit, listening to both of them 'slowly' munch hay. It has a lauling effect, ya know?

Sending before i lose this.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Cont....

As I stand there a pull hay through, I notice....Jay takes a stop closer.....munches hay....takes another step closer.....munches another mouthful of hay.....now he's takes nibbles of hay from the parts I am pulling out. We're having a moment....a nice moment where he wants to come into my space, and wants to be near to 'nibble' my hay.  He does it in such a gentle way. It's a nice connection....a connection between me and my horse. A connectionn unlike all others. i stroke his fuzzy neck, and tendlerly touch his face. he's eyes close, he is a content boy.  I leave the barn with a smile on my face, and heart full of warmth and love. :lol: i too......am content. 

Have a wonderful day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Aww Nickers, that was so nice! Makes me long for a fuzzy buddy even more!

I guess my fingerprints did not get to the admin office fast enough. I can't start Monday, probably Tuesday. Principal said he would have to check to see what my pay would be. I am praying it is not sub pay. When I sub, some days are so easy (like yesterday) that I almost feel guilty. It is never that way in the counseling office. There are no lesson plans, no plot to follow. I just have to jump in and work! I am hoping they realize this and pay me accordingly! I am excited to see how that school works. It has 1000 more students than my last school! There are 6 counselors. I have mainly worked as the sole counselor in small schools, so this excites me to no end!!!

Stay warm all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HappyPlace, congrats on the new job! I hope you love the new place and it works into a full time position. 

Koolio: love the bit warmer idea! I have always just slung the bridle over my head and zipped my coat up around it before I start grooming. By the time the horse is tacked up, the bit is warm from my body. Looks crazy, but works great!

Sue: I had wondered if the cow hocks helped with speed or agility, your explaination makes perfect sense. Sounds like it is good to be slightly cow-hocked, but not extreemely so. 

Eole: that mare Peaches is cute, but then I will admit to being partial to a red horse! As Sue noted, she does look a bit cow-hocked too. Do you have videos of any of these prospects? 

Nicker: how wonderful that you are enjoying your work and the kids are thriving on your energy! If you could bottle that an sell it, you'd have a hard time keeping up with the orders! I'd be your first customer! 

Hay nets can be a pain, I only use them when I put the horses up for the night. I put a pile of hay on the ground so they can take the edge off, then Chivas, the speed eater gets the rest in a slow feed bag. Sassy uses one too, but that is because she gets anxious in the stall without food. 

The old guy Dreamer, gets his in a regular bag cause he eats slower naturally. 

My heart horse, Reggie, a rich red chestnut grade QH, used to want me to hold his feed bucket while he ate. If I started to walk away, he would bang the bucket around until I returned to hold it steady.  We had a lot of fun together. He unfortunately had to be sold in my divorce, it about killed me and I still miss that horse like crazy, 10 years later. :-(

It has warmed up here just a little, so I don't have to cart water from the house today. The ice melted (mostly) in the afternoon yesterday. 

I plan to scrub out the water tub this afternoon, and fill it to the brim. I'm hoping I can talk the owner into letting me run an extension cord to a stock tank de-icer for the winter months. I don't think they use much energy. 

Going to try to get a ride in today. 

BTW, does anyone know anything about the products advertized to calm a horse? Drambuie came back here a lot more nervous than when I had him, and everyone is afraid to ride him. I personally just think he needs some daily work. I'm going to try to crawl on him, but just don't know if my knee will allow me to get on. It is such a pain when your body won't do what it used too!!


----------



## Blue

O Nicker, what a wonderful moment. Those are the peaceful moments in life that make so much else all worthwhile, right? I had to try one of those slow feeder nets for our Sugar mare. She didn't know what to do with it either. It was almost comical to watch her investigate it and then look at me, investigate some more then keep looking at me! I finally tried it with my other horses. Lacey had it figured out in no time. Not much stand between her and her food! And, so happy for your professional successes. How exciting! You're going to do great! If this weather doesn't pass soon, maybe some booties for Pipes would be in order.

Happy, so sorry your prints didn't make it in time. One time I got printed for a search and rescue posse and the courier lost them! Ugh! What a can of worms that opens. :-x But, when you do get there you're going to Wow 'em!


----------



## Blue

Anita, what a wonderful idea to warm a bit! I'm going to try that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, what a wonderful idea to warm a bit! I'm going to try that.


Expect crazy stares! :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

HP, I sure hope this one turns out to be the Real Deal for you!

What a warm & wonderful experience, Nicker! made me homesick for a horse I've never had, lol! And wonderful things happening on the professional front too, way way cool.

Thanks for the curtain input, SueC. I book marked the pininterest page to look at further, the DIY looks very interesting. To put curtains on the living room side of the blinds, I need to have brackets of some sort that are at least 5" long, to extend over the blinds thing. Hmmmm....

Have to get ready to get out the door for work. Oh, Nicker, my sister sometimes puts vaseline on her pups' paws when it's really cold. She cleans it off when they come inside, so that they don't lick it, but it seems to help w/sticking to the ground.

Hope all have a good day. I'm relieved it's my "friday".


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Expect crazy stares! :wink:


Nobody around here to stare!


----------



## Eole

NM, it's great that a teacher wants to see you in class. Your enthousiasm is contagious! Nice moment with your horse; this is what horses are all about isn't it?

Sue: thanks for the music, I love it! I love discovering new music.
As for conformation, the chestnut is slightly cow-hocked, but not as much as the picture shows. She's actually fairly straight, but base-narrow behind, which, in line with what you say, is a potential for interfering. Being slightly cow-hock allows for a more extended trot, letting the stifle clear the abdomen and avoid interfering as well.
I received more pictures of Peaches and I don't think she's worth the long trip to Alberta.
Now, the grey Vermont mare is naturally athletic, but I still think her cow-hocks put her at risk for lameness.
AA, the grey mare's trot is amazing! The chestnut, not so much.
That is her on the lunge:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> BTW, does anyone know anything about the products advertized to calm a horse?


I have used raspberry leaf (sold under the brand mare magic) and magnesium (in a big sack from the feed store) as calming agents. They both worked, though the magnesium was not nearly as easy to get into the horse, as its a very chalky powder that turns into concrete if you wet it.. perhaps if you have a horse who is super enthused to eat grain they wouldn't notice the powder, but Dream (who eats literally one pellet at a time) was more than able to eat around it. She liked the raspberry leaf though and ate it readily.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

The Dragon is Breathing. Right bit cold outside tonight.
The Corn is not Growing yet, very soon.

Hauling water buckets has not been pleasurable, 6 gallon containers.
TBJ for a little bit of snow and a sled, hauls water just like fire wood. 

Horses seem happy but not fond of the extremely frozen ground.
None seem cold and still wearing their blankets.

Been working on aquarium stuff enjoying the indoors.
To be filled with water maybe tomorrow, pH problems with DIY rock.

Been reading and liking and following everyone along.
Still battling remnants of a cold, my nose is destroyed.
Bleeds every time I go out in the cold, dry from wood stove doesn't help.
I will be very pleased when DST begins in March, good sign for riding weather.

Batman supervises all my activities.
Just hopped over me to go lay by the wood stove.


----------



## corgi

Brrrrr....another frigid day here in VA. It did get up to 30 degrees around 4:00pm. Yuck...just yuck.

Tomorrow is supposed to be up in the mid 30's. Hubby has a lesson on Blue at 10:30am. I will tag along but will be bundled up. Won't ride Isabella yet. Vet said to give her at least 2 weeks. Plus, with Blue already saddled up, it will be easier to just hop on him after hubby's lesson. Hopefully he will have all of his spooks out by the time I hop on.

Nicker....I never would have guessed that you once would have been uncomfortable sitting with 2 administrators. You asked great questions and we had a great conversation with that principal! I am so happy the teacher emailed you. Hmmmmm..maybe I need to hitch a ride with her! LOL

Today, Hubby and I drove 2 hrs west to the mountains and this cute little western wear store. I fell in love with a pair of Twisted X boots. I couldn't resist...I bought them.
Love them. Love them. Love them!

Speaking of calming supplements, someone at the barn gave me some samples of Mare Magic...basically raspberry leaves, last year after Miss Isabella lost her mind during her first 2 heat seasons. I have been holding on to them in anticipation of this spring. I have heard good things about them.

Tj- happy "Friday". &#55357;&#56832;

MR- wishing we had a dragon. Our electric heat pump is getting a workout.

HP- congrats on the long term guidance position. The more schools you work in, the better chance you have of getting a perm. Position. Fingers crossed for you!

Roady is away on his trail ride this weekend....can't remember who asked where he was..

Happy Saturday everyone! (Sunday to Stan and Sue)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!:lol:

Oooo, Corgi, that would be FUN! Yeah! Hitch a ride! 

Also, I am going to show a little pride here....although neither of us mentioned it....many of those photos he used were from my kiddos over the years. :lol: Neither of realized it until after the fact. Makes me feel good he likes and uses my ideas. :lol: 

NOt much hosrse news. COLD, but sunny today, so they got there hay out in the pasture so they could stretch their legs. Both seemed happy about that.

I think we are to have a heatwave tomorrow....30*. Totally beats the 1* we saw this morning, and the balmy 11* currently. MR, we still are donning our blankets too.:-(

Oh, Corgi, just uncorked my VA wine. VERY good!

That's about it. Later!


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> Nicker....I never would have guessed that you once would have been uncomfortable sitting with 2 administrators. You asked great questions and we had a great conversation with that principal!


Thanks Ladona!  I've come a LONG way confidence wise.....:wink: Could it be the horses?????? Hmmmm....something to ponder????:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, Ladona, yes it's my "friday" night, have Sun-Mon off. Hope your hubby's lesson goes well w/Blue & that you get a ride in too.

Came home to knowing I have to do something asap about my patio door window thing...like, tomorrow, if I can. Can't stand the fishbowl syndrome anymore; tonight is a bit warmer (around 35 degrees) & the walkers were out (little groups of Russians). The cats had the blinds slats gapped to watch the procession I guess. Turned off the living room lights & went to my bedroom (comp is in the bedroom). Will look at SueC's pininterest page she sent for creative ideas about a "rod", but want to hit the thrift store tomorrow & hope to find something pretty in the way of drape or drape-use fabric (green, w/tans-browns-rose, that's the plan...something to bar vision, but still let some light in). I'm tired of only being able to comfortably be in my front areas during the brief days of my days off.

I used to buy raspberry leaves to make tea during painful menstrual espisodes (sorry, guys, don't know how else to put that), then during menopause...swear it helped me cope w/that. "Mare magic" indeed...worked for this girl! Did calm me down...lol!

Good to hear from you, MR, was wondering how the tank is progressing. Would bio-bags help, or is it just a matter of more leaching? Hope your nose recovers, that's been along cold.

The weather here this week since end of last week has been just...silly. One day nearly 50 degrees, then next 20-25, then back up to 50. Ice storm Tuesday night, Wednesday morning really fun finding my car under it...then...melt & 50s. Today 50, cloudy, cold breeze, tomorrow cloudy & deciding what to do...Monday, 30s & chance of snow, snow/cold predicted Tues..then up again. Maybe. Just weird.

I'm still waiting for all the info I need to start my EMT-B class in February, so can get that nailed down. A real cluster, having to go thru a community college to get to HealthOne to get one emt class. Need to get it settled so can deal with just not wanting to do it at all...'nother story, to remain unmentioned, likely.

My Goodnight "Master Canter" is still MIA. According to tracking, was supposed to arrive today (again, 2nd time for "now"). Didn't. Will email seller early next week, again, if haven't received it, I've been told I'll be sent a replacement if it eventually really doesn't come. I'm really fed up w/USPS, it's like rolling dice to send something in the mail (I text my landlord each time I send off the rent).

Did get my ordered snap-caps tonight (Amazon) so can practice my reload speed prior to my qualification in a couple of weeks...relieved my Chief approved my request for speed loader usage as opposed to the speed strip. Old fashioned girl, I guess.

Wish I had some horsey news to share...only that I need to get my front window private so can do my exercises w/the ball & watch my riding dvd's at night w/out feeling like there will be a passing by audience. That's the impetus...horse study/work, however I can.

I've rambled way enough. Going to go measure the window.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj I'm wit you. I don't like the speed strips either. I've not heart of snap caps. What are those? We did a little target practice today. Too cold for much tho.

MR I hear ya on the dry house. Our wood burner has been roaring. We may be going out to cut and stack more wood tomorrow. Hope it's warmer!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Tj I'm wit you. I don't like the speed strips either. I've not heart of snap caps. What are those? We did a little target practice today. Too cold for much tho.
> 
> !


Hey HP: snap caps are a practice "rounds" for loading/dry firing. I'd gotten a set for my old S&W model 10 revolver, but hated them; plastic, stuck in the cylinder. Got this set (2 actually, so can practice reloads) for my model 60 S&W revolver. They have metal casings, so hoping they work a lot better. A few bucks more than the plastic. Fingers crossed.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Hey HP: snap caps are a practice "rounds" for loading/dry firing. I'd gotten a set for my old S&W model 10 revolver, but hated them; plastic, stuck in the cylinder. Got this set (2 actually, so can practice reloads) for my model 60 S&W revolver. They have metal casings, so hoping they work a lot better. A few bucks more than the plastic. Fingers crossed.:shock:


Bet you can find yours on Amazon, I did. Just put in your model specific for snap-cap.


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Bet you can find yours on Amazon, I did. Just put in your model specific for snap-cap.


HP do you do revolver or semi-auto? Just curious. I've stayed wheel-gu, can't stand semi-autos (can't manage the slide:shock: & too many parts)...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have used raspberry leaf (sold under the brand mare magic) and magnesium (in a big sack from the feed store) as calming agents. They both worked, though the magnesium was not nearly as easy to get into the horse, as its a very chalky powder that turns into concrete if you wet it.. perhaps if you have a horse who is super enthused to eat grain they wouldn't notice the powder, but Dream (who eats literally one pellet at a time) was more than able to eat around it. She liked the raspberry leaf though and ate it readily.


Can the raspberry leaf be fed to geldings? Does the horse get sleepy or lazy or...?

Eole: that grey mare looks really nice, can you do a trial period? 

I whimped out from riding today, it was 41 but windy and I just felt cold and couldn't get warm. Hope I'm not getting sick...

Going to try again tomorrow. Get my DD out there too, time to start the riding season!

Hi everyone else :wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> MR- wishing we had a dragon. Our electric heat pump is getting a workout.


Heat pump is expensive to run. I ran out of oil in November.
I looked at my wife and she said we have plenty of wood.
Still left over from when the tree destroyed my house.
I might buy 250G of oil before winter is over, low prices now.



tjtalon said:


> Good to hear from you, MR, was wondering how the tank is progressing. Would bio-bags help, or is it just a matter of more leaching? Hope your nose recovers, that's been along cold.


Mortar takes a while to cure and stop raising the pH.
I am constructing a filter with other items, I have the time.
More house and basement renovation to start soon.

Cold seems to want to creep back on me.
I feel a little down and stay cozy I feel better. 



Happy Place said:


> MR I hear ya on the dry house. Our wood burner has been roaring. We may be going out to cut and stack more wood tomorrow. Hope it's warmer!


Dry is killing me, although I have been going through 3G of water a day on the stove.
I still have plenty of wood, I actually hope to burn this pile this winter.
This pile of wood has been around a long time.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I never heard of a snap cap TJ.
If I draw I'm firing, the real deal.
Glock or Ruger semi only, don't like a .40 either.
My repeatability is better with 9mm.

Night All.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening! I hope everyone had a great Saturday. 

It was warmer (-15C), but snowed most of the day. I did get out to the stable to ride Koolio and fit him for his new blanket. Now he's sporting a super warm Weatherbeeta with a hood and looks pretty darn snazzy, and warm. The blanket is a 3 in one, so when the temps go up, I can remove the liner and the hood.

I had a great ride again today. I am working on getting Koolio soft and super responsive and on getting him to move his front and hind end independently and responsively to set him up for flying changes. We will be there soon! The lessons I have had with the reining focus have been very helpful. It is a different approach, slow and steady with very intentional exercises to get him to move, bend and respond with lightness and time to think about it. In all the English and dressage lessons I've had, it feels like we just keep going from one thing to the next, and I barely had time to digest it, never mind Koolio. With this new approach, I think both of us are getting it. He has always leaned on my hands and I have always felt I had to micromanage him, which has made riding exhausting sometimes. Now, he is learning to carry himself in a collected frame and respond with the lightest aids. It has been such a pleasure riding him and I don't even break out into a sweat much anymore! 

I miss riding Sam as it's just been to cold and the snow is so crusty. It is supposed to warm next week, so maybe I can get him out in the field on the weekend.

Nicker - we all know you are an awesome teacher, and I am glad you are knowing it too! 

Eole - I think I like the Vermont mare better than Peaches. (Not that I wouldn't love for you to visit Alberta). She has such nice extension and energy in her movement. She also has a joie de vivre about her that Peaches doesn't have. Is it worth having a vet check to see if her legs are going to hold out?

MR - sorry to sound like a dummy, but when y say the dragon is breathing, do you mean the furnace or the stove is burning? It's not a phrase I've heard before... If that is the case, we would be more excited to say the dragon is sleeping as it breathes here most of the time.

HP - I hope this job works out to be long term for you!

TJ - I'm looking forward to hear more horse Monday stories. It is weird to me to read conversations about re loaders. Guns and gun discussions are pretty taboo here. DH used to be an instructor and has hunting guns, but they are always locked up in a vault and we just don't talk about it much. Interesting the differences between countries...

AnitaAnne - I've never tried mare magic, but swear good old vitamin B seems to help Sally. I use it as a hoof supplement, but find she is calmer when on it.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ - I am a wheel girl at heart. I like to know for sure that when I squeeze, it goes boom! I do practice with a 9mm and do well with it, but it's heavier and larger than my SW so I don't like to carry it.

It's 25 out right now, feels like a heat wave! Good thing too, because we really need to cut and stack some more wood!


----------



## Blue

Rasberry leaves? Hmmmm... How long do they take to work? My Lacey can be a pistol, but it's always only temporary and so don't like so many of the products that you have to supply continually. 

I really need to get this family back out to target practice. We used to go fairly regularly. Not so much that I like the noise, but I was much more comfortable carrying a gun if I had handled it recently. Way out of practice now!

Had a great ride yesterday! We had all that snow last week and of course it did what snow does. Melted. Everywhere. Mud and muck. But, it had been so nice for several days some friends from a little south of me called and invited us on a desert ride! Of course we'll go! Then, as happens in Arizona, the weather turned and it rained. O well.

There were ten of us and my DIL was riding her new horse Chip. She was more than a little nervous. As a moderately beginner rider so many things are new to her and then with a horse that we don't know too much about she just didnt' know what to expect. Both of them were amazing! 

She was concerned about a group only because she's seen other horses act up in a group and need to be settled. Chip was a trooper. After about the first 1/4 mile I got her to just relax her seat and shoulders and let him relax too. She did and things were great. We rode up and over the first hills and down into a canyon. The creek had considerable water in it and we found out that Chip had either never crossed water or just didn't like touching it. Coming from where he came from it's quite possible that he just never had to deal with anything more than puddles. He finally jumped it, or tried to and of course landed square in the middle! DIL felt him gather himself for the leap and knew something was up so she had the sense to ride through it. I swear that girl has a natural seat, she just needs to learn how to use it. Anyway, when he landed in the water of course there was more lungeing to get to the other side and her camera and bag came away from her saddle! O no! It has been unzipped as she had been using it so the camera went to the bottom and the bag floated to the top. Well I was standing kind of in the water waiting to see if she would need any help and there goes the bag floating by! I'm not very limber anymore so didn't even try to lean down that far to get it, but one of the guys that was there grabbed it. With 10 horses having stirred it up we knew we'd never find it so we just continued on. The other horse that gave us trouble was Spirit. An Arabian/mustang cross. Beautiful gray gelding, but a knot head sometimes. He gave us trouble at every water crossing and had to be led through or he'd buck his way across. At least Chip gave it a try and DIL did great.

So we continued on. Lot's of bushwhacking and water crossing, but a great group of people. Only one young lady was very rude and annoying, but there's always gotta be one, right? We were trying to loop around the mountain, but it started raining harder and harder so even though we were close to finding the trail it was getting very slick. With so many new riders and out of shape horses decided it would be best to turn back and find it another day.

On the way back, we came to the same creek that still had our camera. Before stirring it up our young hero gently waded in to see if he could see the camera and .... Voila! He leaned down the side of his horse and scooped it up! The camera itself is probably ruined but the SD card still had her old pics on it! Incredible.

Made it back to the trailers and visited a bit before heading out. We're all going to get together again soon as we can to explore that area more. It was beautiful, but now we need more pictures.

Its back to miserable weather for us here. I feel for you all back there. It's wet here but manageble temps. Just icky and a little depressing.

Maryland, you need to take care of that cold. It's hung on too long. Maybe up your vitamins?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: your riding sounds so beautiful! Many times, something will "click" with a different instructor, and some real progress can be made. Would love to see pictures or better yet some video 

I love Weatherbetta brand for blankets. They seem to hold up well, and not make the horses sweat. I just ordered a purple one for my mare Sassy, no hood or anything, just a basic medium weight blanket. She didn't really need it, but the other two got new ones...so got to be fair, right? 

This is the one I ordered, I love this site - seems to have the best prices on a variety of items. 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Weatherbeeta Everest 1200D Standard Neck Medium Turnout Blanket <>

Blue what an exciting ride you had! Sounds like a beautiful area too. Sure hope those pictures are still on the sd card. 

I don't know about those rasberry leaves, if it is a daily thing or not. I am looking for an "as needed" type product too. 

I tried a tube of the calm 'n cool on a horse decades ago, and it didn't do a thing for him. It was a trailer loading situation, and he would have a meltdown every time we tried. Wasn't my horse, thankfully.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Maryland's official acronym and analogy decoder document.
Who knows I may update this is the future.

TBJ = thank the baby Jesus.
Dragon = woodstove or fire to keep warm.
Growing Corn = very important, involves whiskey.

Other everyday acronyms are not appropriate for me to post.
If I listed them you would surely figure them out quick.


Cold temps again, fed my horses this morning, cleaned all ice from one barrel.
Breaking all the ice was a chore in itself.
Will haul water in a bit.

Regards to my cold, has been pretty much gone for almost a week.
Left my nose and sinus a dried out wreck.
I blame this on taking cold relief medicines.
Yes they helped me along rather quick but dried sinus too much.

I am jealous NM, I haven't had any great horse moments lately.
They were happy to see me deliver hay and everybody got a pat or two.
I feel like it is a countdown till Spring.

Ellen how are things with rehoming River and/or are you still?
My SSH has always been a real pistol and I probably never stated it enough.
As I said it took a couple years to get the trust high and bugs out of em.
Always remember when riding ain't fun something is wrong.

Good Day All:


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, I'm looking forward to more Horse Monday stories too....dang winter...

Heading out in a few minutes on my Curtain Search. Going to the ARC thrift store a few miles away & there's Big Lots next door to it. Did my measuring carefully. Can't put something over the blinds, there's no wall space to do it, they'll have to go underneath.

Slept in this morning for a change, think I needed it. Cold, cloudy & gloomy outside, good day for home project(s).

Sounds like wonderful rides, Tracey & Blue!

Later all, onto my quest..


----------



## Blue

This pics I uploaded from my camera. I'm not the photographer DIL is so I'm super disappointed that she didn't get to take any. I should have just handed her mine and let her use it. But on the other hand she was busy learning all about water crossings!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, those are nice pictures! Your DIL & her horse do look a bit drenched in that one pic...!

Got home from my quest just as the "frozen mix" started (I noticed weather people around here started using that term 2-3 years ago. Good description; cold, wet combination of whatever the sky decides to spit..or pour...).

So many wonderful ideas on pininterest (glad I signed up there, thanks SueC! Cool site to visit) for window treatments (& maybe on down the line can figure something for the living room side of the blinds) but today I'm happy I took HP's suggestion of a thrift store, as struck it good.

Found that today just happened to be 50% off on draperies. Small choice, but certainly passed on an ancient set of 1970s beige fiberglass blend lol (remember those awful things, anyone?! My mother liked them because they were modern & I hated them on sight...plus they pricked your fingers!) & got a perfect sized cotton set: a soft khaki tan w/white backing, red buttons at the top for decoration & big loops for hanging on a rod. Then went next door to the Big Lots & got a basic cheapie white cutain rod (since will be hidden by the blinds, so no sense in buying a rod of nicer "look").

Probably good to get a neutral color anyway, will go w/whatever colors in my living room. And the best part, between the 2 purchases, spent a whopping $8.17 including tax! The drapes were $10 originally, then the 50% off & on further inspection when I came home: these have never, ever been used, they're brand new! They still have the creases from being packaged, not a speck of dust on them.

Will iron them & put them up, after I get the rod up, which is next on the agenda after blabbing away here.

Horse related? Yeah, kinda sorta yup. Won't have an excuse not to get on my gazelle glider & exercise ball!

Ok, gotta go tackle that. Oh, MR, you're a handyman kind of guy; want to pop over here & help me w/this?! I know where's there's some ready made homegrown corn I can offer for thanks & payment...


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Ok, gotta go tackle that. Oh, MR, you're a handyman kind of guy; want to pop over here & help me w/this?! I know where's there's some ready made homegrown corn I can offer for thanks & payment...


If I had a Tardis I would.
SueC will like this reference.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> If I had a Tardis I would.
> SueC will like this reference.


We all need a Tardis for sure. The danged rod was actaully a hassle; had gotten one w/2" clearance, but still had to shove...then the nails popped out. But,got it up;now have to replace the blinds valance, which, of course...fell off:shock:


----------



## Happy Place

Yay I love the thrift store. I always find good stuff for projects.
it's gray and gloomy today. We didn't go for wood so I decided to make some ham and bean soup and veg out today.


----------



## tjtalon

Baking a nice self-rising pizza, ham & pineapple. Then will watch a movie & chow down. I really really like this new drapes thing; have the patio window open for air, with a space for the cats to look out...but buttoned up towards my chair/tv area. NICE.
When I go to work, will rig it so the cats have visual access from their perch thing, but figure they'll soon work out how to get behind the drapes to the window anyway.

Night all, later...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Can the raspberry leaf be fed to geldings? Does the horse get sleepy or lazy or...?


Don't see why gender would matter. Dream just got less reactive (this was back when she was on total stall rest, with only handwalking).. she was hardly sleepy or lazy, just took the manic edge off so we could actually walk without her looking like a crazed giraffe.

*Blue*, the result took a couple days and def needed to be fed daily. Not sure it would work in the way you are looking for. Sounds like you had a fun ride. so jealous of your trails!

*HP*: fingers crossed the job becomes long term!

*Koolio*: sounds like great progress for both you and your guy.

*tj*: i would love to see pics of the finished curtains.




Maryland Rider said:


> I actually hope to burn this pile this winter.


We did that today.. though not quite in the way you mean. :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: those pictures are very nice! Looks like a good time was had and the scenery is fabulous! 

TJ: You got a great bargain on those drapes, they sound lovely too! Privacy for $8.17, love it! 

Need pictures...

We got in a short ride today, about 3 miles around home, pasture riding. We are all out of shape! DD said Dreamer seemed sore on the left front, so we were mostly walking. We worked on some leg yielding and backing while walking. Anyway, if it doesn't rain tomorrow, might get another little ride in. 

Chivas got really mad when I turned him in the other direction from Dreamer, so he got to do a little faster work. Didn't want to work up a sweat on anyone though, too cold out still. 

I don't know if my little gas fireplace could be considered a dragon, but I love it just the same. One little switch and we have nice warm heat. 

Going to make some split pea soup with ham, and maybe a pan of cornbread, then back out to feed. So thankful it is above freezing so I don't have to breakup ice and fish it out with my strainer. The buckets in the stalls are still frozen, so will have to knock that out if it is raining too hard to feed them outside.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got back in the saddle today! Mother nature took a brief rest before the next storm (ice storm coming tonight) and blessed us with temps in the mid20s (F) and only light wind.. and the sun even almost peeked out a time or two. 

:clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:

I took out my SIL's new rescue Saddlebred mare, Jemma. It was only her second time out on trail, but she had been an Amish buggy horse, so is pretty unflappable. Footing was sketchy, as there was just enough snow on the ground to hide the icy patches underneath, so we didn't do much above a walk.


----------



## Eole

Dragon has been breathing all week. So dry I see sparks when I change in the dark.
TJ, no horse Monday tomorrow?
Blue, great pictures! I envy your trail ride, I'm in riding withdrawal. :wink:
PH, that saddlebred looks nice. Do you always get to ride the new or green ones? 
Koolio, you must be glad you moved your horse to a facility with an indoor arena. Our riding season is way too short otherwise.

You are right about the grey mare: Joie de Vivre! She has that spunk, I think she'd be a fun partner. I sent a picture to an endurance vet/rider: she said to pass, she didn't like her hocks. So, if I'm serious in wanting to do distance, I should move on. As an all-around pony, she'd be perfect.

Next prospect is a 6yo bay mare in Florida. Good breeding for distance and well started. I have friends who train in Florida in winter and could trailer her back. Waiting for conformation pictures. The breeder seems like a very nice lady. She looks like Alize... I love bay mares!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Another late start here....tons of snow falling! Great start to the week huh? :wink:

How's it lookin' our way Corgi? Looked bad according to TV.

Had a really nice day yesterday. Started the day out having breakfast with M. It was a nice visit. I had decided to go into the visit with eyes wide open, instead of with 'blinders' on.....or should I say, without a care as I do with friends I am completely comfortable with....I thought if I wen twith eyes wide open, I could maybe figure her out a bit better.....

I let her do most of the talking, and talking she did, which was GOOD!  I feel like I am always forced to keep conversation going. I steered clear of conversation of horses or my trip.....as I once mentioned it and saw envy in her eyes.

We did talk horses a bit, but I didn't ask for any advice. She did have a friend who found a 'play date' arena. We looked at it on line and it looks like a TON of fun! Trail obstacles and things I would love to have Jay experience. The next date is the end of January. With enthusiasm, I said, "Let's do it!!!!" I"m thinking if the weather is clear, lets GO! Why not, right?

Not the first time I saw this.....FEAR in her eyes!:shock: What do you mean? This girl is always making me feel inferior horse wise, and I see FEAR in her eyes? Hmmmm......(glad I had my eyes wide open!)

"No" she says....I would rather go and see what it is all about first, plus I don't know the last time I rode." 

Well her friend sent her a little video, there's an idea of what it's like! I told DH and mom....if the weather is clear.....I"M GOING!!!! I got the website, I"ll sign myself up. If she wants to ride along....fine!:wink:

After that, I spent time at the barn. The weather somewhat broke, high 20s. Felt like a heat wave. Took Pipes for a mammoth walk through the woods and snow. What a workout!

Roads weren't looking real good, so I decided not to rid, but wanted some time with my furry friends. So my mom and I took them for a walk.

I decided to play 'halter' class and had Jay trot in hand. Well.....I don't recall ever really doing that before....we tried once for the vet, but he wouldn't do it.

I gave him the cue I use while riding....and he began to trot!!  But then he got a teeny bit 'hot'. His head went up, his eyes got funny.....not sure if he was full of **** and vinegar or scared of trotting in hand or what! I did it a few times, and all stayed calm, but it surely is something to wrok on!

Later in the day, when I returned from the barn, Rainn was in rare lovey dovey form! I think she was thankful for getting some time out of the pasture, even tho her leg wouldn't let us go too far. She's done that before....been more affectionate after given attention.....usually she's stand-off-ish.

Unbeknownst to me...she also knew there was a cookie in my pocket! LOL

All in all, a wonderful day with the animals. I love days like that!

Blue, looks like a fun ride!!

PH, that looks fun too!!

TJ, Horse Monday???

TJ, was watching the five minutes of instruction that accompanies all the commercials for Clinton Anderson yesterday.....:evil:.....thought of you. He had beginner riders there and said the best way to get a solid seat, so you don't use your hands and legs for balance was to learn how *to post*. I at first thought that was silly untl I saw his participants sway all over the place while attempting to post. I guess I never realized how hard it really is!!!

Does Janice have you post? Could be something your practice at home too! Just a thought!

Have a great day all!!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Had a great weekend with Amber and the ACTHA event. Amber collected a 3rd and 4th place finish in her trail and Arena course competition, but was unable to complete the trail competition yesterday morning due to Doc just not having the strength to continue through the deep sand portion of the trail between first and second obstacle. We knew there was a chance he wouldn't, but he did very well with what he did complete. He is retired for now and Amber will not compete again until June when the season starts over for ACTHA. In the mean time we will be working on her with a couple of other horses then I have a long distance trip to plan to pick up her future prospect.

We then had the end of series prize drawing to use all of the tickets we collected for participating in each ride. We both made out like looters in Ferguson with prizes valued at over $500. That is the great thing about this host and the series she puts on. Even if you don't win the competitions you can still come away with values in prizes and friendships that no monetary value can be placed on.

You can look out in the camping area and see extremely expensive rigs and setups as well as raggedy old equipment yet you walk into the meetings and have no way to tell who rig is who's. There is no undermining or snobby attitudes involved in any group here. I LOVE THAT!!!!!!!! My kids can go to any trailer there and be like they were in that family all their life! Amazing!!!!!


Here are a few pics I was able to snap. In the one..










See the creek right behind the camp site.









It doesn't look like much right now but give me some time and it will look oh so nice.

















Took the ride host's son out for a ride with me and Amber Friday afternoon and he had a blast. 











Amber decided to be the wounded traveler at the final obstacle yesterday after Doc could not continue. He is doing fine now just so there is no concern.









Made out with some great prizes. Only one other person got out with more value with a NetBook and 65 Qt Yeti cooler.

























Our ride host protecting us from the neighbor's dog who's owner is a drunk who cares more for his beer than feeding his kids and animals. Called park rangers about it and got the info on that case. I ended up catching him and using a lead rope to tie him to a post to keep him from harassing the riders and horses.











I will now spend time catching up with previous pages. Hope to read everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, that sounds like a WONDERFUL weekend!

I so understand where you are coming from when you talk about _true, *genuine *_people and friends. It is so hard to find, and when you do....you feel so dang lucky! :wink:

I'm extremely happy for you and Amber!


----------



## NickerMaker71

That is what I found with my experiment with M yesterday.....

Although I have alsways said she is a genuinely nice person, and means well....I do not feel as if I can truly be who I am, deep down to the core. 

I learned a LONG time ago...when I was a teenager actually, that envy is a very BAD thing. (I believe she holds jealousy, and thus I do not feel I am free to talk about what makes me truly happy.) I used to be so envious of people and heir lives. My now cousin-in-law sat me down once and said....OK, if you are envious of that person, and you want their life, you must take their ENTIRE life....not just the part you like. That meant parents, home, siblings, etc. It was an extremely powerful concept, that I remember it to this day, and have since not envied others.

What I have learned is that if I DO want what they have.....hard work is the most satisfiying way to get it...and that is what I do. Work hard! Sometimes even, having what 'looks' to be so wonderful....when you come right down to it....isn't that wonderful.

Case in point....my co-author travels the world....literally. For a while, I thought that looked glamorous, and thought I might like a life style like that. So I started to pursue presenting on a grander scale.

What I found was this....it takes a tremendous amount of effort and TIME to do that. That TIME took me away from my home, husband, and horses.....although glamorous on the outside....not what I wanted in the end. I found I was very content to be at home doing my thing, yet having a few opportunities here and there to travel and meet wonderful people. That is what I will continue to do....for now at least.:wink:

Being satisfied with what one has is the key to happiness....isn't it? It's hard to find people who genuinely accept you and are happy for you. Or is it just me?

Sorry, getting a little philosophical here....blame Roaddy! LOL


----------



## Blue

Roadyy that's wonderful! So glad you're involved with Amber and ACTHA. A friend and I tried ACTHA here but didn't have quite the same experience. It seems that the hosts and judges pretty much set the tone for the entire season. Sounds like Amber did great, and glad that Doc is getting along fine.


----------



## Blue

Nicker, we blame Roadyy for a lot of things don't we?:wink:

But, you're absolutely right. Envy is an exhausting emotion! Who has time for that?


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful trip, Rick! Happy for you & Amber...cool prizes! Sounds like a great bunch of people, too.

No, all, no Horse Monday. Janice said last week she has her all-morning Women's Christian Ministry class & besides it's cold & will likely snow. Maybe next Monday.

(As for envy, it's a worthless thing. I learned much the same thing as Nicker just said, you have to have the whole life. I thought about that, then circled back to my own pile of baggage. Made me think of how I feel sometimes reading posts here; not envious, but sometimes wistful...I think it's from just needing to "belong"...& I DO belong here! You'all know how I feel about horses...I don't have to have 14 horses & a ranch, or even one horse to board somewhere, to prove it.)

Working on getting the laundry done, then will go to the motor vehicle dept for my tags (I've always done it online, but w/the move things got a little screwy).

Picture of the curtains? Ok, since asked, will take one or two later when it's light out. Not much to look at, but the privacy feeling is great. Cats are a bit disgruntled, they haven't figured out yet how to get between the curtains & the window, but they'll be happier when I pull the curtains over for them when it's light.

Phantom, that Jemma is pretty! Eole, much luck w/finding your horse; the Florida bay mare looks really nice...& a horse I'd love to see in action, but you wouldn't find me trying to get on her!

Oh, Nicker, I just remembered your posting comment: yes, Janice has had me post (on Bailey in a good trot) both w/saddle & bareback pad (bareback to teach me to [post w/out relying on the stirrups...not easy!!) i think that's why the last time I was on Spirit w/bareback pad, i realized I was forgetting that I wasn't in a saddle...so guess my seat is being learned, despite myself!

Later all, have to go put the laundry in the dryer, do a few chores, then go to DMV.


----------



## Roadyy

If you can't be thankful for what you have now then you will never be happy with anything you get.

 Remember to list 10 things you are thankful for as often as you can. I try my best to do it daily. This will keep your mindset on the right plain to find happiness in life.

I did not do the bubble wrap as I had the insulation, but never had time to install it with all the stuff in the way. I kept saying I was going to rearrange the inside to do put it up, but other things kept coming up. lol

HP, so glad you have a temp job starting tomorrow. Good luck and enjoy!

Tj, glad you got some curtains to block people like me who having inquiring minds.

MR, hope to see updates on the basement and glad to hear the cold is gone.

MN17, glad you had a great visit with Ladona and the admins. Hope the visit with teacher eyeballing your classroom skills does wonders for them.

Ladona, glad Isabella is getting back into original form and enjoying the new water location.

Tracey, sounds like you had a great weekend too.

Eole, I am in Panama City, Fl and went northwest to Just above Milton, Fl for the ride. I remember her saying she was in Ocala and not sure when I will get down that way. Maybe when Tracey goes to visit her daughter then meet up with both.

Need to get some work done and will be back later. 


I always add this group to my thankful list. Just sayin.


----------



## Blue

O yes, I meant to ask regarding posting. I am able to post reasonably well it seems, however much of the riding I do is in a mountainous terrain. I find that trotting or jogging through the high desert with all of our gullies and dips it doesn't always work as well. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tjtalon

Have a few minutes before the dryer is done then have to get out the door....

Before I forget to ask: Nicker, what is trotting in-hand? Does that mean you're trotting next to him or is this on a lunge line?

Blue, I wish I could answer that question....reminds me of a thread I was reading recently where someone was having trouble w/an uneven (very uneven) arena. She got some helpful comments but also a few "you gotta rate your horse" & "I (super rider apparently) NEVER have that problem" (implication being the OP somehow had the problem, not her arena..) Anyway, have read about cowboys way back on cattle drives would post during long distances, but maybe that was flatter terrain, not the high plains. (I lived in New Mexico a long time ago, so am a little familiar w/the terrain, from hiking).

Ok, better go do it to it, so can get home for the rest of my day off..

(A thought on that thread referred to (& others I have seen); not once, in this thread, have I ever seen anyone get, even subtly, put down. other threads seem to do it quite a bit.)


----------



## Blue

I've noticed that as well TJ. A few other threads can have some very valuable information, but you have to be prepared to ignore A LOT.


----------



## Roadyy

Just got the test results back from MIL's needle biopsy and she does have lung cancer. It is early stages and the Doctor plans to treat it aggressively to nip it before it gets any more hold.

This is what she has.

Adenocarcinoma

Adenocarcinoma is a type of cancer that forms in mucus-secreting glands throughout the body. It can occur in many different places in the body.

Lung cancer: Non-small cell lung cancer accounts for 80 percent of lung cancers, and adenocarcinoma is the most common type.

Adenocarcinoma can also develop elsewhere in the body. View a complete list of cancers we treat.




Doc says it either starts in stomach or lung and is pretty sure hers started in the lung, but has a full body scan set for the 20th to verify the extent.


Prayers and good thoughts are greatly appreciated...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: Congrats to Amber! She has really come far in the last couple of years. The regular instruction and monthly(?) competitions have really helped. Sorry to hear Doc wasn't able to finish, but much more important that he doesn't get hurt over doing things at his age. 

Quite a haul you took in! Nice stuff too! That chair looks super comfortable. 

Trailer is already looking homey.

Nicker: that fun day sounds fabulous! Good opportunity to do some new things with Jay. Although they can act like they hate/fear the trailer, many horses seem to really like going places with their owner. It can be a real bonding experience too. 

Someone mentioned their horse becoming more affectionate after riding, my Chivas is like that too. I sometimes think he hates me cause he will turn his head away, but then yesterday I rode, and when I came back to feed he came right up to the gate and didn't turn his face away when I stroked him. 

Eole: hope the bay mare works for you, she is very pretty. 

PH13: I laughed reading you describe Dream's behavior after being stalled up! It is amazing how much calmer horses are that are kept mostly outside, not to mention they are fitter too! 

I often used to wish that show grounds would have a turnout area, would have made a world of difference to my Baby! He would be ok for the first day, after that, crazy mad horse!

Blue: I can trot downhill on mild hills, but I haven't been able to on the steep twisting trails. Maybe there isn't a way to trot down those, I really don't know. But i would guess that PhantomHorse & Sue both have lots of experience trotting up and down hills in endurance events. Maybe they can help. 

Some threads on here I have found to be very condensending. Although they may not be acting openly ugly, that superior attidude is very off-putting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang Roadyy, I was so hoping not to hear that your MIL has cancer. She is such a nice lady. I will have her and your family in my daily prayers.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, our thoughts are with you and your MIL and family for a strong recovery. I hope the dr's jump on this fast. So much can be done now. Please keep up updated.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, that saddlebred looks nice. Do you always get to ride the new or green ones?


It does seem that way doesn't it?! 

A lot of it is circumstance.. Sula's owner is a nervous rider, so would rather see someone else try something "new" than to do it herself. The mare, however, has yet to put a foot wrong.. we just need to fix the owner's head. I got to ride Jemma yesterday because her owner (my SIL) wanted both her mares out and her other mare has lordosis, so saddle fitting is an issue. My SIL is an itty bitty thing and I didn't want to have to cram my butt into her tiny western saddle. So riding the new horse was pure selfishness on my part, as I could use my torsion and be comfy. :lol:

That bay mare looks promising. Hope the confo photos are what you are looking for. And much better to _have_ to go to Florida this time of year!


NM: that trail obstacle course sounds like a lot of fun. you should def go and take lots of pictures and video. love your philosophy on envy - think its dead on.

Rick: congrats to Amber, though sorry to hear Doc still isn't 100%. what great prizes! so so jealous of the gravity chair, they are fantastic. how was sleeping in the trailer?

So very sorry to hear about the results of your mother's test. prayers for her and your whole family.


tj: sorry no horse monday, but def interested in seeing the curtains.




Blue said:


> O yes, I meant to ask regarding posting. I am able to post reasonably well it seems, however much of the riding I do is in a mountainous terrain. I find that trotting or jogging through the high desert with all of our gullies and dips it doesn't always work as well. Am I doing something wrong?


I don't think you are doing anything wrong. I know when the terrain gets crazy like that, I don't post so much as two-point and kind of float along until things flatten out (when I am comfortable posting again).


----------



## Blue

Thanks Phantom. That's pretty much what has to be done. There's so much steep drop into a gully then a lunge out of it, then twist around a prickly patch and in between the ironwood. Posting only seems to work for me on long flat stretches, of which we have few. Ironwood! Ugh! Manzanita! Double ugh! We made a pee stop on that ride this weekend. I stepped behind a mesquite and a limby ironwood literally grabbed my vest and sleeve. I had to take the vest off to unstick it and ripped my sleeve. I hate that stuff! Manzanita is only slightly better because it stays lower so chaps help.

And.... I'm so sick of mud. My beautiful white mare and paint gelding. Yuck.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hard to know which one is the paint.. :rofl:


Gotta love a grey, right?


----------



## Roadyy

Is was not bad sleeping in the trailer. We stole the mattress out of the sleeper sofa in the den and stuck it up in the gooseneck. Had two fan heaters going and got toasty through the day then cooled down around 4 am when the 20+ degrees were too much to keep the steel warm.lol My daughter is a snuggler like me so we kept each other warm. 
Thankful I got the new plywood down in the floor as I know that helped a lot. I will be working on the insulation on the walls this week to see how much more I need. Oh and checked mileage pulling it compared to the aluminum rig last time and there is only 3/10th difference in fuel consumption. I got 12.6 mpg pulling her lighter trailer and 12.34 mpg pulling this 7 foot longer steel trailer to the same place. The fact the truck was able to pull faster this time may have affected that too. I averaged 57mph compared to 53mph the last trip.

We had some really good meals too. Really thick top sirloin steaks, baked potatoes with mushroom and onions off the grill Friday night. Boneless chicken breasts diced and covered with peppers, mushrooms and onions Saturday night. We cooked up eggs, sausage and toast each morning so we all ate good. My DW was complaining as I was shopping for the ingredients that I never cook like that at home. I said she cooks at home I cook in the woods. lol


I hate MIL will get hear these results at her doctor meeting in a couple of days too. We have only told a few people that will not tell her before hand as we want to be there when the Doctor informs her.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Rick, I'm sorry to hear that prognosis w/your MIL. many prayers on their way..

Got my car tags accomplished..the getting of them part anyway, will wait 'till I get to work & can go into underground garage to put them on, just too danged cold out today.

I came home & experimented w/3 curtain methods (the blinds won't pull easily over the curtains, the slats fall off, so leaving them over to the left & open enough for the cats. So...hope these post okay, w/the descriptions of method:

At home method, like for my days off:


At work method, for the cats:


Dark-outside method, when at home:



Plus, can adjust here & there w/the clips.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I hate MIL will get hear these results at her doctor meeting in a couple of days too. We have only told a few people that will not tell her before hand as we want to be there when the Doctor informs her.


Ouch:-(


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I gotta say that trailer is coming right along...very cool!


----------



## tjtalon

I did notice, right away in the early morning, how much warmer it was, didn't have to turn on my oil heater to take the chill off.


----------



## Roadyy

I will say this about MIL's condition. I spent a lot of years working straight through vacations and collecting the money instead of using them. Over the last few years I have been focusing on taking my time in broken sections, meaning 1 day to have a 3 day weekend or timing them to coordinate with holidays to have extended holiday time. Using them wisely to afford the most benefit of them. 

She has been so infatuated with being in the know from working in a diner setting and hearing all the gossip that she only took off work for major tragedy(funerals) or a graduation or wedding. She has let her license get taken away, sold her truck and has no transportation of her own anymore. Her only interest is to go to town to do her hair or a little shopping. Other than that she doesn't get active about anything. She goes to work then goes to bed, sleeps til she needs a smoke then hits 3 or 4 then back to bed til 10 when she gets up and gets ready for 3rd shift. 

I refuse to not enjoy what life has to offer. I have a daughter who loves the outdoors like I do and I will spend every freaking dime I ever get to enjoy that with her. When she is grown and own her own then I will continue to spend time enjoying life's journey out of the bed. 

My biggest fear is dying because I don't live.


----------



## Blue

Nice work TJ


----------



## tjtalon

Gotta post this pic, took it w/my cell phone right after I posted, because it was so darned sweet...No, not a horse pic, but these are my friends at home!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Nice work TJ


Thanks, Blue, I did the best I could with what I have & am making sure the cats get what they need too It felt SO good to be out in my kitchen early this morning, be able to turn on living room lights, do what I needed to do w/out the fishbowl syndrome. It works, that's what counts


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I will say this about MIL's condition. I spent a lot of years working straight through vacations and collecting the money instead of using them. Over the last few years I have been focusing on taking my time in broken sections, meaning 1 day to have a 3 day weekend or timing them to coordinate with holidays to have extended holiday time. Using them wisely to afford the most benefit of them.
> 
> She has been so infatuated with being in the know from working in a diner setting and hearing all the gossip that she only took off work for major tragedy(funerals) or a graduation or wedding. She has let her license get taken away, sold her truck and has no transportation of her own anymore. Her only interest is to go to town to do her hair or a little shopping. Other than that she doesn't get active about anything. She goes to work then goes to bed, sleeps til she needs a smoke then hits 3 or 4 then back to bed til 10 when she gets up and gets ready for 3rd shift.
> 
> I refuse to not enjoy what life has to offer. I have a daughter who loves the outdoors like I do and I will spend every freaking dime I ever get to enjoy that with her. When she is grown and own her own then I will continue to spend time enjoying life's journey out of the bed.
> 
> My biggest fear is dying because I don't live.


Rick, that's sad, the diner thing & gossip. That's just sad. I've thought about myself, getting older, resenting that I've been unable to just GET AWAY from work, to be who I am & do what I want to do. I just know it's not "too late" & a perspective change on my end is in order. I agree, I fear dying because of not living...I give myself "credit" for "trying", & do get worn out...but am coming to think that I need to look at where I am in a different light: I don't know the Big Picture of what God has given me. I just need to...get on & learn to "post that trot"...so to speak...lol. Have been down lately, working out of it.


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy- So sorry about your MIL. Mine had breast cancer last year and is now cancer free. I hope the same for your MIL. They have one other thing in common. It makes me crazy that she sits all day and does nothing. The only thing she will go out for is to shop, Costco, Kohls or Walmart. That is not much of a social life. My own grandma was much the same. Once my grandfather died, she just gave up a lot too. The horrible thing was that she lived another 48 years after my grandfather! I'm with you. I will not give up that easy. UP and OUT!!! Like they say, I want to slide up to the pearly gates, warn out, used up and yelling "What a ride!"

TJ- Good job on the drapes. We have lived in this house for 2 1/2 years and there are no drapes up yet. Only some vertical blinds in the living room, that are always wide open. We are a true fishbowl. Good thing we are surrounded by trees and can't see the neighbors! :lol: Now I better get off this thing or the laundry will never get done!!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- Good job on the drapes. We have lived in this house for 2 1/2 years and there are no drapes up yet. Only some vertical blinds in the living room, that are always wide open. We are a true fishbowl. Good thing we are surrounded by trees and can't see the neighbors! :lol: Now I better get off this thing or the laundry will never get done!!


Surrounded by trees is good! I'm grateful that my bedroom window has big bushes in front of it, no outside visual there. Little things make a big differenceGood luck on the laundry, lol, still in process of folding mine..

Called my mother, she just had a pace maker put in a few days ago (she's 83). She's doing good, just cranky because she wants to feel really good faster. I think she's where I get my guts to plug on, no matter what...plus my love of reading, especially history...and she's always backed w/about the horse thing. I love my Mom, she loves me (the rest of the family, w/possible exception of my sister...not so much...is what is...).

Last Monday Janice gave me a bag of cranberries & 5 pink grapefruits. Can't let that go to waste, so today am boiling down the cranberries, as we speak, then will add the grapefruit. I don't use sugar (have none, in fact), so have in mind to make a concentrate of sorts, get the juice out, add some water at the end and have a "something" I can drink kinda like a medicine...sour, no doubt, but full of VitaC. Can't hurt.

Better get off of here & keep on w/little chores, get ready for work tomorrow. Would like to get all done early enough to pull the drapes & watch a movie w/dinner


----------



## Roadyy

Just ordered a 30 amp AC/ DC power distribution box for the trailer so I can start roughing in the wiring for lights and receptacles, fridge, AC, and so on. Next camping trip will not require extension cords running in all directions! Should also have the insulation that I do have installed also. Hopefully will be able to get all the insulation needed to complete it in by next trip. That would be great.


I am hoping to talk the MIL into joining myself and Amber on these trips to camp out while we do our thing to help get her out more now that she isn't working anymore. Maybe it will get her more involved and in action other than work.


----------



## Blue

That is a wonderful idea Roadyy. I hope she goes for it. It doesn't do any good to sit and watch the world go by.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I think it is a wonderful blessing for your MIL to have your support. She will soar with that blessing. What a beautiful thing. Knowing you, she will be on a horse in just a few months. The healing power of true caring. What a wonderful gift:thumbsup: God's work in motion.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Hope everyone is doing ok despite the winter weather. It has me thinking about the spring. Green leaves and blooms and blossoms. I can see the wild azaleahs in bloom now.

My five forest spirits were just outside of the back of my house this a.m.. Nice sight to wake up to. 

Hope everyone is well, dry and warm. 

Adios amigos :wave:


----------



## Remali

Spring sounds good Ellen, I've been thinking about warm weather and flowers. Really hoping we have an early Spring this year.

I'm still not quite 100%, not really sick, but just real fatigued and just sort of bleh... Had a bad stomach/GI virus on December 28th, and then got a cough right after that. The cough is a lot better, but my voice is still hoarse and I've been having issues again with right-sided pain, off and on. I had an abdominal abscess a little over a year ago with the same sort of pain (still not sure what caused it, doctorss first thought it was appendix, but a second CT scan showed a normal appendix), so I'm hoping that hasn't returned. I guess if I'm not feeling better in a few days I better go see my doctor, I'm just feeling sort of "off".

Supposed to get down to 20 below tonight, hate the thought of that, glad I can stay home and not go out anywhere, also glad for puppy piddle pads for my two dogs (they're both small dogs), we don't go out when it's this cold (they're paper trained)... the weatherman is saying a nice warm up by the end of the week, 30's will feel like summer!

Hope everyone has a good Monday evening!


----------



## Eole

TJ, cats are in cat-heaven, no doubt. I like the curtains, makes a cozy private space, but still allows the light in.

Rick, Amber is doing so well. That shared horse passion is priceless. And you are respectful of your horses, listening when Doc says it's enough. A great learning experience for Amber, putting priority on the horse welfare, not the prize.
Hope your MIL gets through treatments and finds a renewed interest in living life fully. I like the way you think. Living NOW the best we can.

Blue: my horses are the cleanest this time of year: they roll in snow! :lol:
Ellen;


> My five forest spirits were just outside of the back of my house this a.m.


I like that, nature's beauty.

Day off today, snowy and warm enough. Walked the dogs in the forest, it was so beautiful. I took some pics, I should transfer them and share...


----------



## Eole

Remali: go see your doc if you feel like before. Follow your guts...

Pic from the trail today: (walking the dogs) If I were riding, I would have gotten lots of snow dumped on us from the trees.:lol:


----------



## Happy Place

At the vet with Sassy. She is 14. Please pray.


----------



## Happy Place

I lost my sweet Sassy girl. She was a wonderful dog, full of personality and a great bird dog. She was my napping partner. It was just her time. My heart is broken.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place, my sincere sympathy for the loss of your sweet Sassy. Such a beautiful pointer girl. :hug:


----------



## Stan

Happy place I feel for you but take comfort in you gave the dog a great life.

Rick the trailer will be great when finished.

I'm not riding at present even though the weather is great. I have intentions to take bugs down to the beach for some exercise but don't seem to get there. To much on my mind and speaking of minds.

I was standing on my friends deck having a chat when a bird dumped on me and what missed my head landed on my shirt. I know I am not the greatest person but did it have to crap on my head.  Stop laughing, its not funny.:shock:

Really it's not funny


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> hocks helped with speed or agility, your explaination makes perfect sense. Sounds like it is good to be slightly cow-hocked, but not extreemely so.


It's a working hypothesis, which is why I'm looking for lots of anecdotal evidence either way from other Arabian riders. Where's Remali? She's been chin deep in Arabians for much of her life...



> Eole: that mare Peaches is cute, but then I will admit to being partial to a red horse! As Sue noted, she does look a bit cow-hocked too. Do you have videos of any of these prospects?


I will just add that Peaches is less cow-hocked than my mare was, and that her hooves aren't trimmed anywhere near optimally (i.e. will improve if trimmed well), and that the grey mare Eole was looking at was more cow-hocked than either, but also seemed to have the worst trim, and therefore large room for improvement. Personally, her conformation flaw wouldn't have stopped me buying her for the sorts of competitions I did with my own mare, which was all-round stuff, the shorter endurance rides, plus thousands of miles of trail riding in her long, sound life. I mean, Eole was super happy in every other way with the horse, and said she rode wonderfully.

Eole I think does the super-long rides, and therefore needs input from the super-long ride people on that question. If I was betting, I'd put my money on it generally being no problem, as long as the horses are trimmed correctly for the condition.

When cow-hocked horses aren't carefully trimmed, they will tend to end up with overlength toes, collapsed heels, flaring of the outside halves of the rear hooves (and overly steep inside halves). This will in turn exaggerate their cow-hockedness. Trim them properly (and this may take 3-6 months to correct) and they will stand approaching straight.


----------



## SueC

*Re posting:* I generally post on trails, but when extra balance is required or the footing is dodgy, I sit out. Just do what feel most balanced, Blue! 

*Roadyy*: Best wishes for your MIL. :-(

*HP*: Sorry about your dog. :-(

*Everyone*: :wave: Have a great day.

Too much to read to post anything substantial - out of time... have a super week, all...


----------



## tjtalon

HP, I'm sorry about your dog. It always hurts so much to lose a buddy, even if it is their time. Hugs...

Good to hear from you, Stan. Bummer about the low flying bird...at least you didn't have to dig that out of your hair...

Remali, time for the doctor...get better soon!

Ellen, bring on that Spring & ask it to come this way!

Later all, on to the work week. Everyone take care.


----------



## Remali

Happy Place, I'm so sorry about Sassy, what a beautiful and sweet dog. {{hugs}}

Thank you everyone, I'm feeling better this morning, but I'm still going to make an appointment to go in and at least see about getting blood work done, and maybe a CT or MRI if my doctor agrees, something's going on, and after a year of this off and on, time for another doc visit.

Bitter cold this morning... 26 below on the south side of town (thank God no windchill this morning, we have no wind), the dogs and I are staying indoors all day today (gotta love those puppy piddle pads!). I'm really looking forward to the warm-up at the end of this week, weatherman is saying mid-30's, that will feel like beach weather after the weather this morning, ha.


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place, sending my condolences for the loss of Sassy. I hope you can share a collage of photos with us in memory of her.

Remali, hope you don't wait to long to get medical attention and get well soon.

Stan, thanks. I am ready for it to be done now. lol

Good morning to all as I sit here in my short sleeve shirt and enjoy your snow pics.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well. Looked out my window to see if the 5 were out there this a.m., but they weren't. Yesterday I watched them for a long time. Buster the dog I inherited from the older couple next door must have gotten up and wanted a drink of water. I don't think he saw them (probably still asleep), but they saw him. He was just ambling along and as he approached their area they gave notice and all at once, lifted those white flags and bounced off down the hill. The white tails are so vivid that all you can see is dancing white flags. Must be very confusing to predators in pursuit:?

HP I am so sorry for you losing your friend. Sounds like you guys were close. :hug:You and Sassy were blessed to have each other. 

Remali I agree about seeing the doctor promptly. It is important to find out what the problem is and head it off. Don't let any thing get a foot hold, it will be more difficult to deal with later.

Natalie The snowy trail is beautiful. Brought to mind 'winter wonderland'.

Stan I really understand the trauma the bird caused you. I had a pigeon dump on me once. It did land in my hair. It was back when I wore a fluffy do. I had an hour commute in those days and could not get the crap out of my hair until I got home. Yuck. So I understand. It is just a bit debasing.

Sounds like we are in one accord on the spring hope. I guess I will do my part to bring it about by hooking up the tiller to my tractor. I had 2 packs of creamed field corn in my freezer and cooked one. Field peas, greenbeans, the corn and cornbread. The later was the only thing not grown here. After eating the corn, I decided I would have about 4 rows of that this years. I cook it in an iron skillet in the oven with a little water and a big chunk of butter. It is truly 'slap yo pappy' food:thumbsup: 

I hope everyone has a good day and God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

The trailer is coming along. It is going to be roomy. That's nice. You had mentioned the varying conditions of the trailers at the gathering and how everyone came together as one. The vehicles and trailers don't matter. It is what you are there for. That's why I always loved horse camps so much. It's that common thread (horses) that binds that fabric together.

So glad Amber is delving into the horse activities. She is really doing great. What wonderful memories she will have. This will probably be a love she will participate in to some degree for the rest of her life. 

Hope your MIL will handle the news ok. That is nice that you plan to be there with her. 

Enjoyed the pics. Keep on keeping on. Happy trails.


----------



## Happy Place

Long night. It was hard to sleep without my girl there. I definitely knew it was time and she deserved to go peacefully. Here are a few more pics of our baby.
View attachment 582130


View attachment 582138


View attachment 582146


View attachment 582154


View attachment 582162


----------



## Blue

Awww Happy. I'm so sorry. I know it's like losing a best friend. Hang on to your wonderful memories of Sassy.:hug:

Stan, nice to hear from you! And, yes. Yes it is funny!

Roadyy, how's your MIL this morning?

Remali, I'm adding my words for going to the dr soon too. Off and on for a year?! Get it taken care of soon. :-(

Well, it's still raining here in sunny Arizona. This is the time of year that I start battling the winter doldrums. I've never been specifically diagnosed with that winter time disorder. You know, the one where you start getting depressed because of the short days and gloomy weather. But, right about now is when I start getting grumpy. Well, more so than usual. Noticably more. So I go around the house and turn on all the lights and try to wear bright colored clothes. But, I'd rather be outside with the horses!

Ah well. This too shall pass. In just a couple months I'll be complaining to you all about how freakin' hot it is!:twisted:


----------



## Happy Place

I talked to my job prospect. They initially offered me the lowest sub pay I had ever seen. I made more subbing 20 years ago! I told them what I made at my last long term counseling position and they almost fell over. The principal is going to talk to HR to see what he can get. Whatever it is, I'll take it and work hard to show what I am really worth. Hopefully it will turn to something full time.

Ellen, I found a horse that you and I could both appreciate! If only I had a tardis. This guy seems perfect for the trails and confidence building. If If If.

Tennesse Walker


----------



## ellen hays

HP That horse looks like he would fit the bill to a 't'. Too bad we don't have access to the tardis:wink: I am hoping that the perfect horse will show up around time to go trail riding. Thanx for being on the watch for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

HP, so sorry about Sassy. :-( Dogs are so much part of family. It was his time to go, but it's always too soon. He looks like a kind soul, beautiful dog. Hugs to you.
And hope they offer you better conditions for the job too. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Well, I just took a step forward. I made an appointment for Monday at 12 for my first riding lesson. The conversation was professional and very inspirational. I am looking forward to the experience:thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP, so very sorry to hear about Sassy. Beautiful dog and looks like you had many grand adventures together.

ellen, can't wait to hear about the lesson!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I responded to you, but seems HF didn't want it. lol


MIL is still weak and doctor told her to stay relaxed and lounge for 2 weeks. Her oxygen level was still a little low last night with the machine on 2 so DW turned it up to 3 and immediately made a difference. She was still groggy this morning when I left for work, but spoke with DD and DW just a bit ago and she seems a little more about herself now. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, congratulations on the soon to be lessons. Hopefully they will be the ticket.


----------



## ellen hays

HP

I didn't see your last post with the pictures until now. I am so sorry you lost her. I know it must have been terrible not having Sissy there last night. I know it will get better. I am so sorry. I hate I posted a 'happy' in light of your sadness. I just missed that post, other wise I would have waited til later.:-( I really hate that you are having to go thru this.

I want you to know that your above post inspired me to make the call for the lesson. Thank you for giving me that boost up.


----------



## Celeste

HP, I am so sorry about your dog. It is hard to lose them.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, did you take any pictures of the bird event?


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I was glad for your happy news. I look forward to hearing about your lessons
.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Well, I just took a step forward. I made an appointment for Monday at 12 for my first riding lesson. The conversation was professional and very inspirational. I am looking forward to the experience:thumbsup::happydance:


Wahooooo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Remali

It's warmed up to 16! After 27 below, I'll take anything above zero. 

I should have clarified better, I have had this right-sided pain off and on for a little over a year... but, I have also been to the doctor 2 or 3 times for it, I'm getting frustrated since I have not gotten any answers. I used to work at a hospital, and I know enough about illnesses and tests to have an idea of what may be going on since I had many medical classes in tech college when I was going for ultrasound (I am wondering about diverticulitis), but after a second CT scan, and another hospital stay last summer, I still didn't get any answers. I have a great doctor, but unfortunately when you are hospitalized they stick you with a different doctor (a hospitalist). I think my next plan of action may be to see a GI specialist. But, at least today I'm feeling improved.

Awesome news Ellen!!!


----------



## IndianaJones

At what point did I wake up with more brains than brawn? Sigh...got on my little appaloosa for the first time, he hasn't been ridden in...5+ years? I've owned him a month. Getting on went well...did some laying on him etc with no real response. Threw a leg over. All was well. Forward? Yeh no....head swinging and about a 2 foot rear? We finished on a quiet note...I got off and thought....when did I transition from the 25 year old know it all pig headed kid who would ride the nonsense out of him, into the 40 something woman that doesn't want to land on her head? I don't know if I'm proud or ashamed.


----------



## ellen hays

IndianaJones said:


> We finished on a quiet note...I got off and thought....when did I transition from the 25 year old know it all pig headed kid who would ride the nonsense out of him, into the 40 something woman that doesn't want to land on her head? I don't know if I'm proud or ashamed.


Well Indy

You still sound pretty adventuresome. Always be proud to avoid serious injury. I can tell ya that I certainly don't bounce like I use to. I really have started to proceed with caution as time goes on after the over 40 mark:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Remali

I like the GI idea. My late husband had divertic. and it put him in a hospital bed for a few days. You sound pretty saavy about navigating your way towards a solid diagnosis. Just was concerned. Illnesses can hibernate and go unnoticed before becoming serious.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Indy, I've wondered the same thing about myself, but a little more wistfully. As in telling stories to my kids. You know, "One time I had to....." . Now they just look at me and say, "Mom, at we haven't had to meet you at the E.R. in about 3 years. Don't start now." (eye roll). Of course with medical costs being what they are now, I'd say you're smart.


----------



## Happy Place

Good news for the day. I start at my new job tomorrow! The pay is insulting but I'm looking to make contacts for a permanent position. One foot in front of the other!!!


----------



## Happy Place

This speaks to many of us!


----------



## Northernstar

Koolio said:


> Maybe not a hockey game. We are kind of embarrassed about our local team lately...
> 
> Woot woot to the Canadian Junior team though!


Jr. hockey is almost as good as NAHL- We love it!

Do you know I picked up the newspaper after I posted that the other night, and saw the Red Wings had just beat Edmonton up there and I didn't even know... Datsyuk (the player who caught a nice coho upstream from our family cabin) did the final deed...

No matter! 
Here's a photo in between periods of our local arena Sat..... Two nations side by side, all for the love of the game


----------



## Northernstar

....."And after the eighth straight day of snow, God looked down on his planned paradise and said, 'Turn off the switch, and let there be sun!'"


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!
It's been busy here at the 'Lodge' the past few days, and just read zillions of pages!!

Oldest DS came for a few days' visit, and that was a treat! DH is downstate with some techs helping another station age their Chinook (salmon) scales, (only a select few know how to do it, and they all help each other with these 'marathons')...

But, Whew!!! _Eight solid days of snow and blowing wind_ up until today! All of the snow and ice balls have fallen off the horses, and they just stood around all day in the outer paddocks basking in the 10 degrees it had climbed to! Who is it from WI? We had -20's this morning also, so don't feel bad 

Just figures today I had earmarked for the largest heated water tank to be emptied, (bucket by bucket), cleaned and refilled- that project in winter takes over an hour by hauling 2 five gal buckets @ a time by sled (uphill!) to refill, but alas, it must be done! _I'll not have my horses colic_ _with lack of drinking, by golly!_  ** Excellent suggestion, Koolio with the rice! My Styrofoam spigot cover can only take so much before it quits.

Too much to respond to, but having read, I wish everyone well, prayers for health and pet losses, and kudos in all your endeavors/adventures/riding lessons/new horse purchases/hockey team come backs 

Another cold one, so time to put on the gear and feed the sweet woolly mares out back!

Goodnight all, and God Bless 

** Apologies! Was so busy today with the horses and other tasks, I didn't take any good photos of _them_! Many of the same in my 'barn', however


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck, HP, it's a step, one day at a time! (I couldn't see your attached images, for some reason..)

Ellen, good news on the lesson, way cool.

Love to all.


----------



## Blue

Happy I couldn't see it either! Doesn't matter. Hang in there! Baby steps, right?


----------



## Happy Place

Let me try this again. It's a pic of a horse with 2015 riding with confidence


----------



## Happy Place

Hmmm oh well. I tried!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace- I am so sorry to hear about Sassy. It looks like she had a wonderful life. I know all too well how hard it us to say goodbye but each day gets easier. Also Congratulations on your new job! I hope it opens many doors for you!

Ellen - I was so excited to hear about your lesson! Have a blast!!!

Roadyy - I just wanted to send good healing vibes and best wishes to your MIL. It looks like you and Amber had a wonderful time and the trailer sounds like it's coming along well.

Blue - enjoy the cool while you can as I know it will be hot soon! Where do you ride around CV? Are you anywhere near the Wildlife park? I used to ride some trails at the base of Mingus Mtn. I never rode there, but there used to be great riding at Dead Horse State Park as well.

Northern star - beautiful pics! We are melting again (now that I just bought Koolio a new heavy duty super awesome blanket)...:? I don't watch or follow hockey much, at least not since Calgary won the Stanley cup in the late 80's. I was never an Oilers fan and teaching spoiled NHL wannabes turned me off the game. My daughter's best friend plays on a College women's team, which I do enjoy watching once in a while. It's a different sport when the players are there for the love of it and not the $$$.

Stan - good to see you are around and still kicking up dust. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Yes Koolio, I'm pretty near the Wildlife Park. In fact those trails out there are my favorites. I'm actually about 6 miles south of C.V. in the green belt. I've ridden Dead Horse a couple of times. Very nice trails, but super easy. The first time I was there we got kicked out! We rode in from the river side and had our dogs with us. A Ranger caught up with us and asked if we'd paid our fee! Really? Uh, no, we rode from the other side. Well you can't be here and you have to put your dog on a leash. But, I don't have a leash with me and I don't have a wallet with any money. Then why are you here? Because we're riding and there's no bar here! He didn't think we were funny so we had to leave. The next time, we went in the front entrance and paid our fee and left the dogs at the trailer. Hmmmm.... might be time to stir that pot again.:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Man! I can't keep up with you guys this week!:shock:

Busy, busy week....so different from last. :-( IT's mid-term...so testing, testing, testing....grading, grading grading.:--( BOO HISS

Not much to tell here. COLD!:evil: Is to warm this weekend, and we just had Pedi's last night...so get ready Jay....cause here I come! IT's a 3 day weekend! WOOHOO :happydance:

Happy, so very sorry to hear about losing Sassy. It seems for many of us, we've had to let our loveys go. 

ON the otherhand...Congrats on the new job!!

TJ, NICE. I like what you did with your window treatments there!

Roaddy, when I read you thing about MIL, I was so charged and ready to write a big long thing...in agreement of course about getting up and living....but I ran out of time:-( and here today I am doing the same. I will be back on this topic of LIVING!:wink:

STanley.....missed ya, ya old buzzard! Come back more!!:lol:

Eole, I take it you are getting into competing?

POSTING....I think if I were trotting through rough terrain, I would stand up (I belive that is called two point) in my stirrups. Less jarring that way. On long fast stretches, when I want Jay to stretch out, I post. I had to learn to post without stirrups. It really makes you use your core and inner thighs. _(I blame my 'well developed' inner thighs on that! :lol::lol::wink _

Ellen, SO Happy you are getting in a lesson! Yippee! 

I know I am missing people...but I gotta run.

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning. Glad to find all are well.


Stan, I don't know if you have ever heard the story of the frozen bird falling into a warm pile of cow crap, but you may try to find it and learn from it. lol


HP, glad you got work, but sorry it had to be insulting with the pay scale.

NS, glad to see you blessed with sunshine for water duty. 


Have a great morning all.


----------



## ellen hays




----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

That is the picture HP was trying to display I think. The HF police may get me for posting it. I think it is an ad for a website, but I love the message. Way to go HP. This is going to be my motto this year.:thumbsup:

I want yall to know I really appreciate the unity and support from you. I know I have said it numerous times in the past, but each time is as sincere as the original post saying it. I hope I can get a horse this year (before I get too old to ride). The other thing I really want to do is to meet and ride with as many of you as possible. Of course, only if it does not interfere with personal desire for privacy. I think way too much of all of you to ever impose. Thank you for always being there with your support. Each time I am in need of a little 'spurring on' the genuine desire to help me has been there. What can I say, but thanks so much.

Have a good day and stay safe. God bless and keep.


----------



## Remali

Love the picture and the message Ellen! I'm horseless and haven't been able to ride for quite a few years, but I can still bike, so my goal is to ride my bike more this year (wasn't able to last year). Great message there, we all need to get out and do what we love!

I have an appointment later this week to see my doctor, hoping to get to the bottom of this right-sided pain and fatigue.

Have a good Hump Day everyone! Soon we will be over-the-hump!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning all, my morning anyway! I had originally planned to ride today, but work last night was physically too demanding. Felt like I was going to break in half about 4 am, coincidentally one of the busiest times of the night for us. 

As a bonus, IT took down the computers last night for updates. From 1am to 7 am. So it was rush-rush to get the computer charting up to date before 1 am, then switch over to paper charting. We have so much new staff, that most of them have never even used the paper charting. So there was teaching to be done too. 

We all managed to get out of there at 8am, which is really good considering. 

Anyway, I have thought about what you said about living life Roadyy, and I was all ready to fire off a tirade, but decided to wait a bit. 

So, bottom line? Every single day I see people of all ages that are throwing their lives away. They don't take care of thier bodies, and come in to the hospital expecting to be "fixed" without doing a thing to help themselves. 

I frequently encourage them to "Do as much as you can, as long as you can" and teach them ways to manage the things they can control; diet, exercise, pain, etc. Most of the time, I would get better results talking to the wall.

It can be very discouraging seeing people of all ages just throwing their lives away. 

But then every once in a while, I see one return that has begun to make even small changes, and I begin to hope again. 

Or I see a 90 yr old struggle to stand, often refusing all pain medication, determined to walk again after breaking their hip or pelvis, and all I can do is admire the grit an determination of our senior citizens. 

I do have to keep in mind that it is their choice, to spend thier time on earth in bed or out doing things, and you just can't fix everyone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: I want to like your post multiple times!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:That poster is a great motivator, and I am thrilled you are going to begin taking some lessons, that is a wonderful way to ease back into riding!


----------



## Blue

Anita you are so right. It must be very difficult for you to have the knowledge that would help "fix" so many ailments of these people. Specifically the elderly, but they don't want your help. We've all had to deal with a family member that just gave up after losing a spouse, or after a debilitating accident. So many fall into such a deep depression that it's almost impossible to climb out of the hole. And with the financial state of so many of our seniors it's too easy for them to slip downhill.

It's imperative in this day and age to maintain a mentally fit lifestyle no matter how meager! Without mental fitness, physical fitness is too difficult to maintain.

Ok. Down from my soap box now.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi everyone! My first day was really nice. The people are fantastic and fun to work with. The facilities are not beautiful and my office is all cinder block with no view outside but the people really make up for that. The person who I am subbing for has been out all year. She had an accident with a head injury in August. Now I understand why they cant tell me how long the job will last. She has another check up this week and hopes to come back on the 20th. The principal is doubtful. How terrible for her! Now I just don't even feel right hoping to keep this job!! I'll just do my best for them and pray for the greater good.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Don't worry about the soap box.. Get up there and shout it out. You're having to deal with a lot. Sometimes people just don't realize that they need to get up and deal with things. Unfamiliar territory is hard to deal with sometimes. Sometimes a big change causes people to just lock up emotionally. I can tell that you are strong even though you have just been really assaulted during a vulnerable time. Be thankful that you have the fortitude, these people who don't will be out there. You will know what to do. Secure your fortress and protect those who will allow it. God bless you. I am sorry that you are having to go thru this.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

Things will turn out for the good. I do hope the person you are standing in for will recover from their injuries. But, at the same time I pray for a blessing on you. You have been so patient in your wait. I know you will receive what you are in need of soon. I pray that you will be placed in your position soon.:hug: As frustrating as it seems, you will find that place that you have been seeking. I know. God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita you are so right. It must be very difficult for you to have the knowledge that would help "fix" so many ailments of these people. Specifically the elderly, but they don't want your help. We've all had to deal with a family member that just gave up after losing a spouse, or after a debilitating accident. So many fall into such a deep depression that it's almost impossible to climb out of the hole. And with the financial state of so many of our seniors it's too easy for them to slip downhill.
> 
> It's imperative in this day and age to maintain a mentally fit lifestyle no matter how meager! Without mental fitness, physical fitness is too difficult to maintain.
> 
> Ok. Down from my soap box now.


Started to write something else and had to pull myself up short. 

Blue, you are right. It is very sad to to see someone give up hope. Sometimes, we are our own worst enemy. 

Remember everyone, Do as much as you can as long as you can.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen: I want to like your post multiple times!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:That poster is a great motivator, and I am thrilled you are going to begin taking some lessons, that is a wonderful way to ease back into riding!


AA 

Thank you so much. I am really looking forward to Monday. Hopefully it will turn out positive. Hopefully this will get me back in the saddle and going forward:hug: Maybe, this will be a beginning. Thanx so much for your support:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> Thank you so much. I am really looking forward to Monday. Hopefully it will turn out positive. Hopefully this will get me back in the saddle and going forward:hug: Maybe, this will be a beginning. Thanx so much for your support:thumbsup:


I'd seen this on FB very recently & put it on my page, 2 days before I saw this was what you posted. A mantra for me...I do need to relax & enjoy the ride; on life, and on the horse (when I can get there):shock:

Much good wishes for your Monday, Ellen.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen how did you get that posted? I still can't see it but I am sure it's what I saw on FB. Yes, that is this year's mantra!


----------



## NickerMaker71

My take on enjoying life......

WEll, first, GO OUT AND TAKE THE WORLD BY STORM.

But my story....I have watched my Dad for the last 40 years always wish for 'something better'. Better car, nicer home, different city, more successful children.....the list could go a mile long.

Thing is....he HAD all that! We lived in a nice home. OK, not the $300,000 home that his 'friend' had, but it was a 100 year old farm house that quite frequently brought our family together for joyous occasions.

Different city....he lived in many, and after he moved, "I wish I would have stayed there...." he would say.

More successful children? My brother is a highly thought of train engineer, my sister put herself through night school in her 30s, two VERY successful kids, other sister, extremely good mother of 5, and me.....well, I think I am a good teacher. Not to mention....we are all GOOD people!!

But to dad.....when would my brother become foreman? When would I become the principal? It was NEVER enough for him.

Where did always wanted more? Where did sitting around moping for what he DIDN'T have get him?

I"ll tell you where.....sitting in a nursing home with a rare form of Alzheimer's and his children rarely visit....that is where it got him.

Should have enjoyed life when he could....

That has been my motto since I hit my 40s. Enjoy life....you don't know how long your time on Earth will be....I work less, and play more, I clean less....play more! :rofl: Get angry less.....be happy more. Worry less.....knowing God will guide me.

That's my philosophy...and I like the one about skidding into heaven saying....Holy Sh*t! What a ride!!!! :thumbsup:

RIDE STRONG everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH here's a kicker!

My dad always used to brag about his friend's kid....she was a 'successful' lawyer who gallivanted around, drove fancy cars, and lived in a fancy house. Isn't that great? What a success she is.....blah, blah, blah

Well guess what? She's twice divorced AND............was just arrested for embezzling $$$$$$ She's sentenced to 15 years in jail!!!!!:shock::shock::shock: 

What about THOSE red apples? Hmmmmm.......:wink: Things aren't always as they seem. It's really a shame. They are a nice family....she just made a really bad mistake. 

Bottomline, my dad should have been proud of us kids. Although we don't have high falooten (sp) jobs....I'll say it again. We are GOOD people who work hard and mean well.

Oh well, it is what it is, right? :wink:


----------



## janetcunningham

Hi, I am 66 and starting riding again after stopping to go to college. I have had several private lessons and am learning to ride hunt seat. My biggest problem, now that my legs and hands are working better, is that I have a small hump in my back due to osteoporosis. I am trying to keep my shoulders back, but then everything else sort of falls apart. I am sort of discouraged.


----------



## AnitaAnne

janetcunningham said:


> Hi, I am 66 and starting riding again after stopping to go to college. I have had several private lessons and am learning to ride hunt seat. My biggest problem, now that my legs and hands are working better, is that I have a small hump in my back due to osteoporosis. I am trying to keep my shoulders back, but then everything else sort of falls apart. I am sort of discouraged.


Welcome Janet! 

How refreshing to hear of someone going to college and learning to ride in their 60's!! Excellent timing as we were just discusing how to keep growing and enjoying life as we age 

Not much can be done about your hump, but maybe you can practice rolling your shoulders, lifting them and dropping them, stuff like that. Try it sitting on a chair as if you were riding. 

Our balence tends to move forward as we age, making it feel weird to be straight. Stretching helps, maybe yoga or pilates?


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, Janet!

HP, much luck!...it's a toe hold for sure. Glad the people are nice. Fingers crossed that this one works out (& the pay gets better!)

No time to write much, but hello to all & "see" you later..


----------



## Roadyy

MIL has jumped the healthy band wagon with better food and less junk. She has cut back on her coffee and Dr Peppers as well as starting to eat wheat bread and Turkey meat as well as a few other things. I hate to know what her choices will be when she finds out she has cancer. Will she continue the new diet or throw it to the wind and this is all useless. I can't say that she would have done any better starting this sooner as the spot was found December 2013 and she didn't stay on a better regiment then.

I was talking to my mom about it yesterday and she felt the same as me about living out where God created so much beauty for us to enjoy instead of coop'd up inside a stuffy house in front of picture box. I told her that if I got to the point of needing round the clock assistance then I want to be in an institution so my family can live their lives. I DO NOT want my family sitting around feeding me, changing my diaper, and giving me baths. Wait, I did that for my kids for years, maybe they do need to do that in return....lmbo NO. 

HP, glad the people are nice and hopefully making up for the poor pay.

Janet, welcome to life as we know it.

Ellen, I can't wait to read about your lesson.

Anita, I understand your point very well. I don't take as good of care of myself as I should, but I am not a couch potato either.

MN17, dito on your message about pride in kids. I tell my kids that I may not like the life they chose, but am proud of how they live it.


----------



## ellen hays

HP

I was able to post that picture only by accident. When I went onto to HF and tried to look at it in your post, I moved my mouse over and clicked. A screen came up and the picture was there. I figured I needed to log on to see it when reading your post. When I did, the picture would not come up at all. So, I logged off and pulled the post back up and using ctrl+c, I made a copy and proceeded back to the forum. Once on the page and logged in, I did a ctrl+v and set the picture. Had to open another window to post. I guess I might have been able to post first, but couldn't after setting the picture. Doing this was all by chance. The story of my life. I have had to learn tenacity in a big way in order to bumble and rumble thru life. It has gotten me this far:wink: I guess one could call it being bull headed, but it sure is handy when depression puts me in neutral. I will have to say that I have 'froze' my computer several time with this tenacious approach:lol::lol: Sorry about the novel. Woke up chatty this a.m.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Janet! What type of classes did you take?

My daughter, that has been living "on her own" for the past year and a half has finally determined that she needs to make more money. Ya think? She's asked me to go with her to our local college on Friday and help her chose some of the intro classes she needs to take to get where she wants to be, which is in children's healthcare. She's leaning toward pediatric nursing. I think while I'm there I'll see what they have in the way of computer classes. I really need something to help me get a part time job. I've done a lot of office work but my skills are about 20 years old! Amazing what programs are used in offices now.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is doing good. Well its Thursday. I am looking forward to Monday big time. Can't wait to report back and tell yall about it.

AA You have been an inspiration. Only 4 months and I will have my loan paid off. I will be able to do some things for me. One of those things is going to a gym and getting back into shape. 

JanetCunningham Welcome to our group. Stick around. This is a great site because of the wonderful people here. I got a BA in my 50's. My advice is to use it immediately or your brain will go to mush like mine. 

NM I don't know why some parents hunt for treasure far off when their treasure is right at home with them.. My mother always did that. It is really hard for a kid to find the right path for themselves when their parents are constantly saying "Why can't you be more like so in so" It is really a sad thing, especially when they are never around to guide you as an individual. I personally don't want to be like so n so. I like being me. So......here here As you say "Woohoo:thumbsup:"

Remali Hope your visit with the doc will shed some light on things. Will be thinking about you in hopes that all will turn out good.

The hens are waiting and are probably talking mutiny after scratching my eyes out for being late feeding them. 

Here is hoping everyone has a great day. God bless and keep you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, really happy to hear MIL is making changes, it does help to focus on positive instead of feeling like "too little too late". Most people do find it very difficult do a complete overhaul though, modifications are a bit easier to maintain. 

I constantly need to plug away at doing the right thing too. :wink:

HP: Congrats once again on this new position, low pay is a bummer, but good co-workers makes up for a lot. Praying this all works out for you. 

Nicker, that is really sad about your dad always wanting something he didn't have. It must have been hard growing up feeling like nothing you did was good enough. I hope your mother was supportive of you and your siblings.


Success is a funny thing, and very subjective. Having a job you love to go to, a comfortable home, activities that bring you joy, and friends to share it all with; that is my idea of success, and Nicker, you have it all!!


----------



## Roadyy

Just checked email and my new 30 amp breaker/fuse distribution box for the trailer should be delivered today. Looks like my weekend will be spent inside the trailer insulating, installing the box, temporarily and running wiring for lights and receptacles for the next trip the 1st weekend in Feb. 

I also found an older stove/over/range for $80 to use in the trailer that I may go after this weekend as well. It is just over an hour north of me. I'm feeling good about this all coming together.

Next weekend I am going to visit mom who haa brand new toilet, converter and possibly a generator for me to bring back. I was going this weekend but Jesa having the Flu, MIL and son coming in has me postponing it til next weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen. you are an inspiration to me!! Can't wait for your Horse Monday! 

Remali, hoping the doc can find the problem, if not, maybe you need to try another care professional. I know of a nurse practitioner that seems to be able to diagnose by just looking at a person! She also is very upfront and honest, while still being very caring. 

Blue, good luck with those classes! That is great you will both be in school.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I just read that you were thinking about taking classes. That's a great idea. I don't know if it materialized, but I saw where they were talking about 2 year community college courses being free. The obligation for receiving the free education was community service. I thought about checking into that and taking some accounting courses to get me back on track. Who knows, there may be no stopping us:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

I was a bit premature on the 2 yr free college. Tennessee is giving it a trial and that will not start until this fall. Governors from the other states are keeping an eye on its progress. It is a very positive thing imo. Sometimes that might be all that is necessary to jump start someone's life in a hopeful direction. The best therapy other than riding horses for me was going to school. That step in a positive direction can be a real morale booster when things seem really bleak. Then afterwards, reaping the reward of your efforts really helps. $$$$$ Who knows maybe next year I will be riding the best horse in the world, working out at the gym and pursuing the courses that will launch my new business career. Well, NM here we go again, *woohoo! *Aiming too high, nah, just creating a happy median.:thumbsup: Don't want to fall short of expectations:wink:

I know I know.....I am ranting, but in a very good direction:lol::lol::lol:

I haven't lost it, I just making plans for the future


----------



## Roadyy

It's so cold here with a high of 49*F and rain rain rain. Getting down to 41*F tonight and 37*F tomorrow night. Oh I can't take this cold weather it will be the death of me. The horses are going to starve because I can't make it out to feed and water them before it all freezes up in my hands. They will just have to eat it out of the bucket in my frozen hands because my hands are frozen aroundt he handle. Brrrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr :hide::wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> It's so cold here with a high of 49*F and rain rain rain. Getting down to 41*F tonight and 37*F tomorrow night. Oh I can't take this cold weather it will be the death of me. The horses are going to starve because I can't make it out to feed and water them before it all freezes up in my hands. They will just have to eat it out of the bucket in my frozen hands because my hands are frozen aroundt he handle. Brrrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr :hide::wave:


You have our weather in 'Bama, including the rain that those Texans sent our way:evil: 

I guess there's no point in me relocating to Florida for the rest of winter, AKA February, if you have the same Artic weather we have. 

BTW, there are items that can help you survive the frigid temps. I've seen them on people when I have visited relatives in the north. 

First are fluffy things, some with only two pockets in them, some have five little pockets or maybe slots would be a better description. Anyway, you slide your hand into these knitted things, and presto! _Warm hands_. 

Second item I find useful, is sort of like a long sleeve shirt, but instead of buttons, it often has a zipper, like pants have. Anyway, this piece of clothing is lots thicker than a shirt, and sometimes has stitching like your quilt on the bed. You put it on just like a shirt, one arm at a time, and then zip it up. If there is an extra flap on the neck area, toss it over your head. That thing will keep your body toasty warm. 

Finally, if you put socks on before you slide on you boots, or maybe even two pairs of socks, your toes won't be as cold. You do have socks right? 

I hope this info helps you survive the Artic blast you are getting. I wouldn't want the horses to starve. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today the sun finally came out and its about a heatwave (temp all the way up to 26!) and only a moderate breeze (versus a gale force wind). I had been wanting to get back on Dream and figured today was the day! :happydance:

Unfortunately, the footing was horrendous. :shock: I expected the ice on parts of the trail, but I didn't expect the top inch of the not-icy ground to have thawed in the sun just enough to become slick as snot. We went about a mile and I decided that despite Dream's enthusiasm, it wasn't worth it. Good she was forward and seemed sound, but we didn't really work enough to know for sure. Ugh.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> You have our weather in 'Bama, including the rain that those Texans sent our way:evil:
> 
> I guess there's no point in me relocating to Florida for the rest of winter, AKA February, if you have the same Artic weather we have.
> 
> BTW, there are items that can help you survive the frigid temps. I've seen them on people when I have visited relatives in the north.
> 
> First are fluffy things, some with only two pockets in them, some have five little pockets or maybe slots would be a better description. Anyway, you slide your hand into these knitted things, and presto! _Warm hands_.
> 
> Second item I find useful, is sort of like a long sleeve shirt, but instead of buttons, it often has a zipper, like pants have. Anyway, this piece of clothing is lots thicker than a shirt, and sometimes has stitching like your quilt on the bed. You put it on just like a shirt, one arm at a time, and then zip it up. If there is an extra flap on the neck area, toss it over your head. That thing will keep your body toasty warm.
> 
> Finally, if you put socks on before you slide on you boots, or maybe even two pairs of socks, your toes won't be as cold. You do have socks right?
> 
> I hope this info helps you survive the Artic blast you are getting. I wouldn't want the horses to starve. :wink:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Phantom I get so disappointed too when rides have to be cut short because of something like bad footing. Glad you realize that you both could be hurt seriously. Theres always another day.


----------



## tjtalon

Poor poor Rick...


----------



## Happy Place

*This could be long LOL*

Janet, welcome. You will find that we talk horses and life. Sometimes more life than horses!

Roaddy- So sorry about your artic weather. It has warmed up to 30 here today.

I Have a great day today. Work was fun, sounds like I may be there for at least another week. I got home and tossed a ball for my Lab Kodi, he loves to retrieve! Then I took Briar for a walk down the road. The road I live on was carved out of a farm. 13 5 acre parcels and one 3.9 acre parcel (right next door).

Here are some pics of todays walk.
View attachment 583441
The Chickens didn't want to play.

View attachment 583449

Backyard
View attachment 583457

Front Yard
View attachment 583465

Wetlands on side of drive
View attachment 583481

Our road (Briar in the lead!)
View attachment 583473

Tired boys resting after the fun. Notice they still leave space for Sassy in the middle 

Sorry about the sideways pics, I can't edit from here and I am afraid I will lose this monster post if I try! ****


----------



## Blue

Happy, if I was a chicken I'd tell you to pound sand too. Or in this case snow!


----------



## Northernstar

Roadyy said:


> It's so cold here with a high of 49*F and rain rain rain. Getting down to 41*F tonight and 37*F tomorrow night. Oh I can't take this cold weather it will be the death of me. The horses are going to starve because I can't make it out to feed and water them before it all freezes up in my hands. They will just have to eat it out of the bucket in my frozen hands because my hands are frozen aroundt he handle. Brrrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr :hide::wave:


^^ Oh, good grief! ^^ 

So many tasks 2 days ago whilst taking advantage of the one day without blizzard-like snow... taken down the road on the way to town Tues .... a lone coyote crossing a field, and by this time it had reached -16 _before_ wind chill


----------



## Northernstar

Lainey yesterday morning-

"Uh, mom... it's snowing again! Was I dreaming yesterday?"


----------



## Northernstar

..... And Sugar wants to know if she's supposed to 'build an igloo or something'! 


** I love thinking of comments Mr. Ed would say


----------



## Northernstar

So happy for everyone's successes and adventures!

Five minutes late to do the night feed, and whoa, there'll be some serious concern out back over that! haha

Indiana, do tell! Is that a part 'medicine hat' in your avatar?

Eole, I remember you know a lot of the Morgan breed, and I've the 8 generation reports for both Lainey and Sugar- the earliest date is "00 with 'Morgan A'... Also, many 'Ethans/Allens'.... just recently watched a good documentary on Justin Morgan.... I do wish I could comprehensively read these reports!! (6 pgs each)_ so very interesting!_ 

Jr. hockey Sat in a larger arena, and will be exciting! * Koolio, forgot to add that our Bantam team lost 7-2, but it was still good!

Time to head out back- wishing everyone well in all horse/life adventures!!!

Goodnight and God Bless


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> It's so cold here with a high of 49*F and rain rain rain. Getting down to 41*F tonight and 37*F tomorrow night. Oh I can't take this cold weather it will be the death of me. The horses are going to starve because I can't make it out to feed and water them before it all freezes up in my hands. They will just have to eat it out of the bucket in my frozen hands because my hands are frozen aroundt he handle. Brrrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr :hide::wave:


Wanna trade??? I'll come down there and feed your horse for the next few months and you can come up her and feed mine. :wink:


----------



## SueC

Hi Remali! Hope you're better! Missed you on the cow-hock gene in some strains of performance Arabians discussion here! My personal email isn't working well just now, our service provider was fiddling with settings...

Hey everyone else! Hope your new year is travelling well! I'm going to be a bit scarce for a while, but I'm still alive and wishing you all well. :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> It's so cold here with a high of 49*F and rain rain rain. Getting down to 41*F tonight and 37*F tomorrow night. Oh I can't take this cold weather it will be the death of me. The horses are going to starve because I can't make it out to feed and water them before it all freezes up in my hands. They will just have to eat it out of the bucket in my frozen hands because my hands are frozen aroundt he handle. Brrrrr Brrrrr Brrrrrr :hide::wave:


Yeah, Roaddy, I"m having a bit of a time feelin' too sorry for ya! :wink:

We have a good foot of snow and temps hold steady in the single digits. :-(

ON a brighter note, tomorrow and Sunday are going to be in the 40s!!! WOOHOO!:clap::happydance: Saddle time! (Oh and Ellen, you can use WooHoo all you want! LOL I think it's funny. BTW, I DO use it in 'real' life all the time!)

Have a great day all. INservice here....hoping to get loads of work done......humph.....not likely to happen. Wish me luck.


OH! Real quick here.........SUPER great lead on something. If you recall in October I did a gig for a group of woman. I met a wonderful woman who I told my RIDE STRONG idea to. She loved it and told me about a nearby university and their therapeutic riding program. (my former university ) I was loking at what they offer yesterday and WAH LAH!! They have services where I could bring my kiddos down to brush/handle/ride horses!!!!:happydance: This is what I ultimately wanted to end my group with, a field trip to handle horses! I have to look more itno it....but at first glance.....it is exactly what I need! Yippee!

Here's the kicker. M runs a small equine program at the local college. She is aware of what I want to do.....yet.....has not offered to join me. She could EASILY have her college girls help my students handle horses. It appears she wants her 'horse program' to be ALL hers! :shock::?:shock: The reason I say this is b/c in the past, she would complain about how hard her job with the college girls was, and I *often *would offer to volunteer my time to help out. She *refused *my help. :?

Anyway....onward and upward. I move on and find my solutions elsewhere! LOL

ANother philosophy of the day......you can't do everything by yourself. To be successful, you must allow people to help. A HUGE reason I belive M hasn't and won't get a job at our district. When she was down and out.....she would not allow people to help. IN our profession, you have to be a team player.....well, in LIFE, you must be a team player......I had one admin tell me this is why _she _didn't hire M. Anyway......food for thought.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Boo for no sympathy... Shucks I can't even get empathy from this crowd. lol


I'm taking Amber out to her riding coach's tomorrow to test ride her preggy mare to see if they might connect. If they show promise then we will try to keep them connected through the rest of the pregnancy(few weeks). Then try her again after the mare has had time to recovery to see if they can bond. I will get pics of them together tomorrow. I can lease her or buy her outright, but likely will lease her til I can get back from Ky. with Amber's potential match.. Gotta wait til the weather breaks before I go to KY.lol


----------



## Blue

Nicker, so excited things are turning your way for your equine program. Take the ball and run with it. You're absolutely right Team work is vital!

Ya know, when our kids were growing up we always encouraged sports. Not hard to do in our family, but really put emphasis on team sports. I like bmx and such as much as anyone else, but it doesn't compare to the life lessons of team sports. Anyway, the story is that one of my sons friends was heavy into bmx. His mom was really instrumental in getting a sanctioned track in our little town and this is all her son did. My kids messed around with it, but still got involved with everything else too. Fast forward all these years all my kids get along with other people, excel at their jobs, and know how to interact using leadership skills and accepting direction. This other kid has a difficult time holding a job or even a friendship. He just never learned how to get along with other people. Sad really.

Roadyy, I've been practicing posting pics like you gave us instruction. Directly from my iPhoto to this forum. I've noticed that the pics I take with my little Canon PowerShot will post here just fine, but the ones I take with my Nikon won't. The Nikon pics I have to upload to photobucket and then to the forum. Why?

So talked to my daughter last night and she's still planning to go sign up for her classes today and wants me to go. I'm looking forward to asking about some computer classes, but REALLY excited that the dear girl is finally seeing that she NEEDS to further her education. Too many of the young girls in our small town are depending on "finding a husband" and I'm glad that my daughter is wanting to depend on herself. 

Stan, how's it going with your legal matter? Did I miss a post about it at some point?

Ellen, are you spending any time at all with River?

Should I feel guilty that our rain dried up and we're in the low 60's? Naw!

Good day all!


----------



## corgi

Just popping in real quick to say that I have been keeping up but haven't had time to post.

Heading to the World Horse Expo in Maryland tomorrow. Going with 6 others from our barn. Yes, that's 7 people in a king cab truck. 3 fun and silly 20 year olds, the BO, a sulking 14 year old, a hilarious 30 something, and me. The road trip could prove to me as much fun as the actual event. Nicker...the two girls you met are going.

I will probably spend too much money and regret it later.

I will check in sometime on Sunday and let you know if I saw any interesting demos. Kenny Harlow, Scott Pardum, and Pat Parelli are all going to be there. 
My personal fave is Scott Pardum. His bitless haters are what I use on ISabella.

Speaking of Isabella. It is my goal to hop on her bareback on Sunday to see how she is moving. Crossing my fingers...

Happy Friday everyone! (Saturday to those down below)


----------



## Roadyy

Have you checked to see what format the program is loading the pics to the pc in? That could be the issue. It would be making the pic file too large and be the wrong type of file for HF. The easy thing is to make sure they are all jpeg and sized for sharing, email or text if your pc offers those options. Otherwise you can go into control and set all pictures to be download at 480x640 or there abouts.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I'm the dummy that can't figure out how to check that. I assumed that since I download from the cameras to my laptop iPhoto it would all be the same. jpeg? Trying something with a feature I found.

Well, that didn't work either. I get an error message saying that it can't be resized. Limit is 800x600 and it was currently 4300x 43something. I had tried to resize it in iPhoto but apparently it didn't take my changes. I'll keep playing with it.

I really need to get signed up for those computer classes.


----------



## Blue

I need a little emoticon banging it's little head against a little table.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> Heading to the World Horse Expo in Maryland tomorrow. Going with 6 others from our barn. Yes, that's 7 people in a king cab truck. 3 fun and silly 20 year olds, the BO, a sulking 14 year old, a hilarious 30 something, and me. The road trip could prove to me as much fun as the actual event.


Perhaps the sulky teen can ride in the bed, thus giving her a reason to sulk? :wink:

Can't wait to hear the report. I am looking forward to going to the PA version in a few weeks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I need a little emoticon banging it's little head against a little table.


I agree, def missing from our selection of smileys!


----------



## phantomhorse13

phantomhorse13 said:


> I agree, def missing from our selection of smileys!



Wonder what my phone was trying to attach to that last post.. rather ironic, as I don't even know how to attach things using the phone app! :shock:


----------



## Blue

Trying again.







By Jove, I think I got it!

Trying the one that was giving me trouble.









Ok, I'm a little full of myself right now! Thanks Roadyy. Now I'm going to figure out how to get my avatar.


----------



## Roadyy

Post up how you did in your words so that the next person might understand better than I explained it.


----------



## Blue

Hey! I have an avatar now!

Ok. My words. Bearing in mind I have a Mac and some things are different.

In iphoto I click the picture I want, highlighting it.
Go to bottom of page and click EDIT.
Click CROP
Go to CUSTOM and type in the dimensions you need. (apparently you're supposed to know this in advance.)
Click DONE

In HF reply box go to ADVANCED
(on my Mac I have to type a few words first or it won't let me. Not sure if that's for everybody)
Then click the little paper clip.
A box comes up to the left with several options. I choose the options to upload from my computer.
Click CHOOSE, the go to photos and click the one you want. 
Directly to the right of your choice click UPLOAD
Mine then tells me to WAIT WHILE UPLOADING
Then my choice shows up in the next options box below and I single click on it there.
This will send it to your paperclip attachment option that you started with. Now I can CLOSE THIS WINDOW
Then click on the paperclip again and it should show up there.
Just click the one you want and VOILA!

I have to upload one at a time. Not sure why.

Ok, I have to go to boring stuff, like pay bills now.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, are you spending any time at all with River?


Blue

No. I just don't know how to deal with this situation. Dealing with him correctly is way over my head. I don't want to do anymore damage to him or (possibly me) than has been done. I am really just trying to come up some solutions. I am really uneasy about working with him. It's uncertain enough working with a large animal in their more predictable state, but when one is subject to such an extreme excitable state out of no where as he is...... What do you suggest? I am open to suggestions, believe me. I can assure everyone that I will not be as soft hearted the next time I see something I think I need to fix. I guess I sound pretty negative huh? Maybe have been in a slight state of denial too. I really have that feeling that I sh*t in my nest this time. It's one of those things that you just have to live with.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, you don't sound negative to me. You sound like you're being very smart. If you're uneasy dealing with him, he can feel that and will feed off of that energy. I think you're doing the right thing. He's not being hurt at all by being left alone and I'm sure you're providing a safe and comfortable home for him until you can figure out what to do. I just feel horrible for you. I know exactly what you're going through, I think we all do. Been there, done that. More than once. This is how we learn how to choose the right horse for us. Trial and error. 

Have you advertised him on Craigs List? I see ads all the time for horses that someone got in over their head and just need to sell and start over.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, sounds like same steps minus the choosing the crop and resize steps. Glad you got it figured out. Hope you wrote it down to remember in the future.

Ellen, you do not sound like Debbie. You are smart enough to realize the error and instead of trying to work with what you got and get hurt you are stepping back to preserve you and River for the next connection.

I wish you weren't so far out of the way for me as I head to north Ms next weekend( Columbus). I would love to stop by and spend an hour or so checking out what situation you are in with him.

I know for a fact that if you were closer to me you would be on the back of Trusty or Doc,when he is healthy, riding til your heart is content. I have some nice open trails that would be great for you to enjoy just sitting in the saddle creeping along the path getting your confidence up.


----------



## ellen hays

I really appreciate the support. Thank yall. I know there is a solution, just got to find it.


----------



## Roadyy

Another hour and I'll be off for the weekend. See ya'll on the other side of it. I will have pics of Amber trying out the horse tomorrow.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I love your avatar. You go girl. Really nice. I love your horse. Really looks like that *is *your horse. I am waiting to find mine. Will do. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Blue

Thanks Ellen. You know what's funny is I didn't even want her to begin with. Never much cared for mares, you know, perpetual PMS. But I saw an ad on Craig's List of this horse that needed a home. Somehow my daughter and I ended up going to look at her. Occasionally, when I have some room, I try to find a horse that needs some help for one reason or another. Turns out this horse was literally homeless. She had been an abuse rescue a couple years before. The young woman that had her had adopted her through one of our sheriff's auctions as she had been seized from a rancher. The girl did a wonderful job just desensitizing her ears and getting her fed. But, things being what they were she lost her job, then her boyfriend lost his job, then the barn she had been working at for board went into foreclosure.

The boyfriend had found a job 2 states away but they needed to get there. The horses were all being moved out of the barn as the bank would be taking over soon. This poor young woman was standing on a corner holding a lead rope attached to this mare. They had all their belongings loaded in a Uhaul truck parked at the end of the drive to the barn. Pouring rain. I looked over this horse and told her that there was no way she was worth $1,000. She had no respect, little ground manners and a very angry look in her eye. She said that's ok, she was just trying to be smart enough to keep out the kill buyers. I told her I don't do mares, but I promise I'll take good care of her and find her a good home. I offered $400 for gas money and with tears she loaded this big mare in my trailer. We exchanged emails and said goodbye.

A couple days later when the weather cleared I took big Lacey out for a ride and she has been in my back pocket ever since. My son has ridden her, but she bucked. My daughter has ridden her and Lacey didn't like it but tolerated it giving me lots of sideways looks. She's a good girl for me though and a regular power house on the trails. By far, not the best horse I've ever had. She hates to be told what to do, doesn't like dogs, is worried about traffic and leary of men. But, she and I somehow get along.

Ellen, your horse will come along soon. I just know it. Soon, you'll be riding all over the place. Just keep at it. 

Did you place an ad on Craig's List?


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

That is a wonderful story. I can't help but think about River after reading it. How I would love to reach him, over come my fears and have with him the same connection you and your horse have. You acknowledge that there are imperfections, but the connection is there and you are a team. Thanks for the inspiration. What a great ending for a bad situation. I wish all bad situations could end in the same way. 

Thank you!


----------



## Blue

The thing is Ellen, I didn't have to reach out to her. It was just there. Can't explain. You'll find it, I promise. Please don't get discouraged. Wish I was there.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> ..
> 
> Stan, how's it going with your legal matter? Did I miss a post about it at some point?
> 
> 
> No prepping for the high court, documents have become long as the issue now reaches out over several matters. I have escalated it some what.
> I will win on law its just processes. And what else would I do with my weekend now I'm not riding, wife has to spend the weekends looking after her mother. There is only so much beer and steak one can consume on a Friday and Saturday night occupying ones self.
> 
> Thanks to all of those who felt for me after the bird thing. Having no hair was an advantage easy to wash out. I did not really want to hear of these that had experienced the same but had the stuff in their hair. That is now a distant memory for me.:lol:
> 
> Bugs: he has moved on from the strawberries to green tomatoes. He is not flavour of the month at the moment.
> 
> What is it in some of us that allows us to bring an animal, any animal, into our lives and we treat it like its one of our own kids. Its only the size that dictates if it is inside or out. I find if one treats the animal as one of the family it responds in like and it returns some surprising behaviour. Take the horse He was chased out of the strawberries and growled at when he put his head over the fence and tried to get one or two. The bird net was in the way and I scolded him. He moved away to the end of the row, stretched his neck over the fence and while looking at me he grabbed the bird net yanked it off the berries whole moving out of my reach. Just what a kid would do.
> I think he knew what he was doing. It was deliberate and he knew I would not be impressed with him. He did it on purpose. Just like a wife getting the last word in.
> 
> With that passing shot I had better go burn a steak.
> 
> The sun is not shining its raining.
> 
> Cheers all.


----------



## Stan

A quick comment on avatars
What ever it is I'm looking for. I have not found it yet.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> A quick comment on avatars
> What ever it is I'm looking for. I have not found it yet.


Me either...which can be a metaphor:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

I don't have time tonight to "like" all that I want to, but have read all.

Ellen, your chance at YOUR horse is coming.

Blue, cool story w/Lacey.

Stan, I do hope these legal matters are resolved soon & in your favor.

Nicker..You are an inspiration, always, to me!

Rick, do have a very good weekend! Will look forward to pictures.

I'm just trying to get thru the end of my work week & go from there...this job can be very draining. Sucks "my life" right outta me...

I need a ride.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Bugs: he has moved on from the strawberries to green tomatoes. He is not flavour of the month at the moment.
> 
> What is it in some of us that allows us to bring an animal, any animal, into our lives and we treat it like its one of our own kids. Its only the size that dictates if it is inside or out. I find if one treats the animal as one of the family it responds in like and it returns some surprising behaviour. Take the horse He was chased out of the strawberries and growled at when he put his head over the fence and tried to get one or two. The bird net was in the way and I scolded him. He moved away to the end of the row, stretched his neck over the fence and while looking at me he grabbed the bird net yanked it off the berries whole moving out of my reach. Just what a kid would do.
> I think he knew what he was doing. It was deliberate and he knew I would not be impressed with him. He did it on purpose. Just like a wife getting the last word in.
> 
> 
> 
> The little s..t has just wormed his way into your heart. Of course he gets the last word in...like a wife, that happensI'd sure like to meet this horse, what a character...looks like the relationship is stable, in spite of no riding:wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Ahhh, it felt so good to sleep in this morning and then wake up to see that bright burning ball in the sky! It is still on 12* (feels like 5*) but hey....it's to reach the 30s. I'll take that!

Oh course wasn't as productive as I wished I would have been yesterday. Never am.... A couple of my colleagues got in 'trouble' yesterday. NOthing major...but I woke up in the middle of the night feeling as *if *I was the one in trouble!! LOL Typically it is me who goes rogue.:rofl: But not this time....but I felt their disappointment I guess. But also thought....glad it wasn't me this time! :wink:

Saw my sisters (plural) last night. The one came out of hiding. I haven't seen her in eons. She's the 'black sheep'....doesn't need to be....but there is always one, isnt' there? 

We had a nice time chatting and visitng dad. He was actually pretty good last night. Boy he snatched up the chocolate covered pretzel I took him! :lol::lol::lol:

Today...DH heads to camp with FIL so I get THREE days to myself. I have LOTS of reading I want to get done. 

I received two _leadership_ books in the mail yesterday. One is "The Leader in Me" by Steven Covey. It talks about how schools around the world are inspiring greatness through leadership! The other book is chocked full of leadership activities. 

Will be back............


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. all

Hope everyone is well. I will try to get a few lines in while I am waiting on the sun to come up and the coyotes to go to bed. Want to make sure the coast is clear for the hens when I let them out, so......

TJ Yeah I believe you're right. Buggs has got Stan's number. I have a cat like that. The big black and white one. She knows she is not suppose to scratch on furniture, however I have looked up many times to find her poised with her front feet placed in perfect scratching stance and waiting for me to look at her. When I did, guess what she did? Two or three connections with the claws (while looking at me), and then she would hastily dart away. Hum. They probably understand much more than we realize.

Stanley I was at Tractor Supply the other day and went to check out. There was a card display next to the check out and guess what was on one of them. The little cowboy from your avatar. He was still looking for something there too. Well, you will never guess who came to mind when I saw it. It is your signature avatar.

Concerning Buggs. He is just like a kid. I think doing things that get a definite response from you to him is a way of getting your attention. Wonder what he is thinking when he takes your hat off your head?lol Look what I can do Dad.! 

Blue Thanks. That's a good point. I am attached to River, but never made that connection and probably will never. I will keep that in in mind. Kind of like letting love go. If it returns, it will remain. If not, then it was not meant to be. 

Rick Yeah I am way north from where you will probably be, but thanks for the thought. I am just so happy you guys are having such a good time. I would like the opportunity when and if I make that connection with the right horse that I can meet yall at one of your get togethers for the fun of it. I will make that a tentative goal for the future:thumbsup:

I know I haven't even scratched the surface, but its time to feed. I ran out of the hens fav treat, mealy bugs. That's where I was when I saw Stan's baby cowboy picture. I had to get my girls their mealy bugs. They would follow me anywhere for that. I have their fav treat to mix with their breakfast so I can watch their little beaks curl at the corners to smile while they are stuffing their faces:lol::lol::lol:

Hope everyone has a good day. Stay safe and warm. God bless and keep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I also want to create a flyer to pass out to students this weekend.

I want to keep the amount of kids limited to my group. The admin suggested having them write an essay on why they want to participate in the group. _How should I word my question?_

HOping this afternoon to get some saddle time in! I am longing for it. There's a ton of snow, and the dirt roads need to thaw.

BLUE, love the pictures and story. 

I agree with BLUE Ellen. You just seem to 'know' deep down into your soul when it's right....or should we say the horse actually 'choses' YOU! I think so. I like to think they send out an invisible, unspoken *vibe*, as you will, that brings you together.

Maybe Ellen, River was brought into your life for a reason....maybe to let you see what you NEED, which isn't him....but for the moment, you are giving him the home he needed! Just rambling.

TJ, thanks....I am VERY happy I can be an inspiration....not sure what I said....LOL maybe it's how I razzed my friend? LOL

Well....now I am just getting boring, so I will sign off.

Have a great day all!

OH....STANLEY....you know what I have noticed over the last week???? It's raiing down there and our nights are staying lighter longer!!! You know what _that_ means! :wink:

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! We are going up north today to check on things up there. After all that snow, we need to take a look at the roof of that poor little trailer.

Mealy bugs! Yuck. Now I'm going to have a picture in my head all day of smiling chicken lips!

Great weather here. Perfect for riding, but gotta spend quality time with the spouse you know.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> I agree with BLUE Ellen. You just seem to 'know' deep down into your soul when it's right....or should we say the horse actually 'choses' YOU! I think so. I like to think they send out an invisible, unspoken *vibe*, as you will, that brings you together.
> 
> Maybe Ellen, *River was brought into your life for a reason....maybe to let you see what you NEED, which isn't him....but for the moment, you are giving him the home he needed*! Just rambling.


Nickers Doesn't sound like rambling to me. Point well taken. I think that 'thread' that binds the cloth of our lives together is composed of many events that have been orchestrated by the LORD. Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## Remali

Morning, and happy weekend!

Nice warm up here, we're having our January thaw... I'm hoping it lasts until April... ha. Near 40 today, that is going to feel like summer after 26 below last week. 

My doctor visit went well yesterday, I'm still having off and on right-sided pain, I've been worried it could be the abdominal abscess again (had one a year and a half ago, docs suspected my appendix had ruptured, but a follow up scan later revealed a normal appendix). Lab tests, for the most part, were normal, although my WBC and Neutros were a bit high, my doctor told me this is normal for me, due to a medication I am on, this med does cause an elevated WBC. Still, I can't help but wonder if the med may also mask a possible infection, causing the high count, how do we know for sure whether the elevated WBC is caused by the meds or by an infection. I did talk to my doc about getting a CT or MRI done, so we can really rule out anything going on. So, I did get some answers, but then I feel as though I am now left with a new question... what really is the cause of the elevated WBC... **groan** :? In the long run though, as long as I'm doing better... that is the main thing.

Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## Blue

Glad you finally got there Remali. Wish there were better answers, but at least you can let some questions rest, right?


----------



## ellen hays

Remali Maybe when spring rolls around and that warm sun is shining, that will be the medicine that will cure all. I am also sorry that there was nothing definite determined. We're here for ya. Just hang in there and dream of spring:thumbsup:


----------



## Remali

Thanks Blue and Ellen! For sure a dose of Spring weather would help, a lot! I can't wait for warm weather, I'm hoping to get out and bike this year.


----------



## Happy Place

*The Plot Thickens*

At work yesterday, the principal stopped in to see how I was doing. Everything is going great but I didn't have an email set up so I asked it if was worth doing or would the other woman be back on Tuesday. He closed my office door and told me that she has said she was coming back several times, but then doesn't come. She has a doc apt Monday, so she may stay out longer. He said this time, if she doesn't come back, she will stay out the rest of the year. In that case, I will be working there the rest of the year. She is 65 and very well off (DH is a Surgeon). The Principal thinks she may just decide to retire. He knows I want to work full time. So here is the big question. If she decides to retire, would they keep me on as a sub for the rest of the year before doing interviews? That would save them a lot of money in salary and benefits, but would be a drag for me! It would be even worse if they kept me subbing then hired someone else in the end. It's a pretty big district and I have no idea if there are others in the district who are certified counselors waiting for their opportunity.

Anyways- I have a 3 day weekend where I get to cook a huge lunch for DH and friend who are cutting wood today, serve at a church dinner tonight and probably clean out the chicken coop. Got to make the most of near 40 degrees, right? Then the rest of the weekend is smooth sailing!

Hug your horses for me


----------



## Stan

Nickers, and every one else in the snow.
Your daylight hours may be drawing out, and yes, I know, ours are getting slightly shorter.

But consider this, down under we have not gotten to the hottest month yet. That is February, March.

So Knickers you know what the means :lol:


Here is a little tit bit for those that service their own cars. Petrol or diesel.

I have had a problem with my Isuzu 3.1 turbo diesel miss firing and after all of the checks on fuel, injectors, fuel pump I was at a loss for the answer. Well here it is and it applies to all vehicles that have emission control.

The engine blow by (crankcase pressure) is taken from the rocker cover engine breather outlet to the intake manifold for re-burning. However this blow by is a mixture of fuel, hot evaporated oil, moisture and carbon.

In the configuration of a turbo and or after cooled and the naturally aspirated engines this dirt laden vapour is introduced to the engine before the turbo and intercooler and in the case of a carb after that.

My point the oil and carbon is getting onto the turbo, intercooler, intake manifold, and intake valves sticking to the surface of the turbo blades etc.

In the case of an inter cooler it goes from the turbo into the air cooler and there it begins to clog the core. eventually building up and intermittently getting into the cylinders causing a dirty over mixture and a miss or assisting in fowling the plugs.

Solution. Take of the air feed to the turbo or intake and check for oil on the hoses. If there is, take off all hoses from where the blow by intake joins the air flow to the turbo, and also the intercooler if it has one. Degrease the hoses. I filled the cooler up with an engine degreaser left it for an hour then hosed out all of the crap that had built up Very surprised at the amount of oil that came out. Dried it all and reassembled A couple of hours work in all.
Result was instant, fired up the diesel and went for a drive most of the miss firing had gone and as I put miles on it all went and the engine is running much better. Using less fuel and pulling better.

So as my diesel is pulling the float and doing high mileage daily which means it is under load, that equates to more blow by and in turn more fumes getting back into the parts I have cleaned. The solution is to put a catch can between the blow by hoses and engine air intake cleaning the air before it returns to the engine. 

That's the end of this story keeping in mind all combustion engines even new have blow by and if its turbo then the more boost the turbo has, the more blow by there is. 

The exercise did cost me a few hours disassembling, cleaning parts and reassemble. Cleaning fluid $10. A catch-can and other parts for mounting $100. The advantage a cleaner burning more power producing and fuel efficient engine, and the biggie, longer engine life. Another spin off is less visits to the engine doctor, higher mileage from spark plugs. This simple device has saved me money long term. Did you know they have them in race cars to keep the engine firing at peak and to stop the oil in the blow-by from being dumped on the track/road.

cheers all
I wonder if I had touched on that subject before. Well if I had, this time is so the new ones don't have to go to far back for the tit bit of information in keeping the horses under the bonnet happy. And also when I buy my new rig it is the first thing I am going to install on the engine. 

And last, yes I am coming to the end. Remember, the Catch-cans have to be emptied now and again dependent on how warn your engine is. And for those that are aged a little, catch-cans could be referred to as senior diapers.:shock: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: sorry. My engine and its associated parts are still in working order its just the truck that has the problem.


----------



## Koolio

Happy weekend everyone!

It is a beautiful day today with temps above freezing. Strange for us this time of year as it would traditionally be very cold. Ill take each nice day we get and hope we don't pay for this with a miserable summer.

I rode Koolio this morning and switched his blanket to just the outer shell. I just bought the heavy duty 3 in 1 Weatherbeeta last week and haven't been able to use it. To add insult to injury, that brand of blanket is 25% off today and I bought mine last Saturday. Would have been nice to know... Anyways, no point in fretting about it. It's a nice blanket and hopefully worth what I paid. 

I also got a short ride in on old man Sam today. H was super comfy bareback with his wooly mammoth coat. We just went around the perimeter of our property, but I think he enjoyed the outing. Sally had a major freak out at Sam going somewhere and leaving her alone. No need to ride her as she got her exercise times 3. Maybe I'll go for a short ride on Sally tomorrow. I followed up with a good grooming for both. They liked that!

It is so warm out today that DH is out on a motorcycle ride! :shock: He's a little special as the roads are covered in ice and we still have a foot of snow... I hope he comes home in one piece.

I have been researching and contacting Boxer breeders in preparation to get a puppy late this spring. I am very picky and wanted to give myself lots of time to find the right dog. In the meantime, I will open my home to a short term foster if one is in need. I miss having a Boxer in the house so much. Looking at puppy pics is also good for the soul.:wink:

HappyPlace - I hope you get 
hired full time. Do you like the school?

Ellen - I agree with Nicker that River might be what you need and you are what he needs right now. The horse for you will come...

Stan - good to see you back around. I had no idea what you said about the vehicle. You lost me at engine blow. Stan, can you tell me what body type New Zealand bred Boxers are and what they are traditionally bred for? Are they heavier like the European bred boxers or lighter like the American bred dogs? I am considering a breeder who will be breeding to a stud dog from New Zealand, but don't know much about those lines.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Blue

Stan, I didn't understand a word you said about an engine. That's what makes the truck go right? Why does it have "blow by"? I've never heard of a truck blowing. Horses can blow if worked in the mountains too hard. I've blown a knee. Hmmmm.... I'll have to google this.

I have a 2004 Ford F250 with a 6.0. Many people know that particular vehicle has all kinds of problems. We've been lucky for the most part, but when we got to 150,000 miles the trouble started. I couldn't tell you what husband decided to do, but after months of serious trouble and tons of yellow exhaust from coolant leaching into the somethingorother we finally found a mechanic that said blah, blah, blah, right the check and fixed! Now it sounds like a 7.3 and can pull anything up any hill. We're pretty sure that in a year we'll have to have the other side if injectors replaced, but it's still cheaper than a new truck. My truck has good karma and I intend to keep it as long as I can.

Had a good ride today. Wasn't planned, but we went up north to check on the cabin and all was in good order so got back here by noon. Hitched up my trailer and loaded Lacey. A friend met met me about 20 miles away. Koolio, you may know the place, out by the Catholic church that's on the highway on the way to Sedona. She has two young pups that are ready to train for trails. They did really well and it was nice to get out.

However, on the way home I called DH and asked if he wanted sausage and peppers for dinner or go out. He didn't want to go out. The poor baby has the flu. Yuck. So make a high protein, high vitamin C dinner and just let him rest. Hope I don't get it.

Happy, hang in there. All will be well. These things have a way of turning themselves right. You're on the right road.

Nicker, perhaps a question as simple and forthcoming as..."Why do you deserve to be in my program?"... :lol: That would weed out the riffraff right?

Gonna go make a hot toddy. 'Night


----------



## tjtalon

HP, can you come right out & ask the principal? Or does that jeopardize things?

Nicker, I can barely keep up with you..the inspiration to me btw comes from...you DO it, all of it, all of the time. I just stand in admiration, girlfriend...& want some of that drive (personal problem lol, head stuck in an awkward position lol)!

Ellen, via your ah-hah moment of the threads that weave the fabric of our lives, I was reminded of that too. Very helpful reminder. Thank you & who helped remind you! (Yeah, I agree, River is no accident, you two are sharing a bit of life together. He gets a good, safe home for a bit, you get to know where you need to go. Cool. Win-win situation).

Remali...hope you get some real answers soon. Keep your strength & spirits up while you're finding out.

Tracey, glad you got to get out, Sam & you. Weather this winter is weird all over, isn't it? Even poor Rick got frozen. Just strange. I love reading of the boxer puppy research!

Stan....HUH??? You lost ME at "turbo diesel misfiring"...!

We'll see if my "Horse Monday" brings anything, I'm actually apprehensive about asking Janice for the possibility (just my head, being fitted where it is, see above for reference lol). She's a great teacher, but I exasperate her, since I can't seem to just RELAX (plus I feel guilty over non-mucking for lessons & any lesson will be mucking "payment stash"). I just don't know, have to attempt a cranial extraction from a nether area (ouch). Not in a good space w/this right now (oh, refer to threads-in-life above, something to remember in this for me). Weather might be kinda okay-ish...

BUT...THIS Monday is Ellen's lesson, & I give "HorseMonday" designation happily to her...yay Ellen!


----------



## Blue

TJ, I wish you could find a way to relax. Ya know, I've ridden most of my life but I still have "butterflies" every time I put my foot in the stirrup. Much like I worry over every mile I have to drive. On days that I'm stressed and worried, I have a glass of wine before I mount up. (not before I drive silly)

Tylenol, exercises, wine, doesn't matter. Sometimes we need to let go. Find your Zanadu?


----------



## Stan

*blow by*

since there has been so much excitement on blow-by and the lack of understanding I am going to explain blow-by in the kiwi way.

(1) Take any cylinder that has only one open end. 
(2) Half fill with water for this demonstration. 
(3) Use any snug fitting implement that will slide in and out of the cylinder without binding on the sides. 
(4) While pushing the implement in and out of the snug fitting cylinder air and water will escape around the sides as the implement is moving in and out. That water/air escaping between the sides of the cylinder and implement demonstrates blow-by.

That is what is going on between the piston and bore of the car engine
building what is called crank/case back pressure which has to be vented somewhere, but now is not allowed to be directly into the air we breath.

I trust that clears up and explains blow-by some refer to blow-by as the engine breathing


----------



## Blue

Ok. My DH says there's really such a thing as crank case back pressure caused by ... O shoot, I lost it again. Had to do rings or something. Grrrr. 

Stan, hope you got it fixed cuz it sounds serious!

I'm making home made refried beans. Talk about "blow by"! :shock:


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Ok. My DH says there's really such a thing as crank case back pressure caused by ... O shoot, I lost it again. Had to do rings or something. Grrrr.
> 
> Stan, hope you got it fixed cuz it sounds serious!
> 
> I'm making home made refried beans. Talk about "blow by"! :shock:


 
Compression going past the piston rings causing crank case pressure all engines have it, even new. It gets worse with age and needs rebuilding when the compression in the cylinders fail. In the modern engine that pressure is returned to the combustion chamber again but it has a bad effect on the fuel intake system on the way in. Catch-can stopped the dirty air and enables in my vehicle another few years before throwing it away.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> Compression going past the piston rings causing crank case pressure all engines have it, even new. It gets worse with age and needs rebuilding when the compression in the cylinders fail. In the modern engine that pressure is returned to the combustion chamber again but it has a bad effect on the fuel intake system on the way in. Catch-can stopped the dirty air and enables in my vehicle another few years before throwing it away.


Well it sounds like you've got it under control. Lots of things get worse with age. Nice to know you're taking care of things. 

How's Bugs?


----------



## Remali

Happy Place, hoping the job works out for you, sending good vibes that they hire you on as a temp... I agree, sometimes things just have a way of working out. In my experience, it seems most temps get hired on permanently, so I'm hoping that is the case for you too.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> It is a beautiful day today with temps above freezing. Strange for us this time of year as it would traditionally be very cold. Ill take each nice day we get and hope we don't pay for this with a miserable summer.
> 
> I have been researching and contacting Boxer breeders in preparation to get a puppy late this spring. I am very picky and wanted to give myself lots of time to find the right dog. In the meantime, I will open my home to a short term foster if one is in need. I miss having a Boxer in the house so much. Looking at puppy pics is also good for the soul.:wink:
> 
> Stan - good to see you back around. I had no idea what you said about the vehicle. You lost me at engine blow. Stan, can you tell me what body type New Zealand bred Boxers are and what they are traditionally bred for? Are they heavier like the European bred boxers or lighter like the American bred dogs? I am considering a breeder who will be breeding to a stud dog from New Zealand, but don't know much about those lines.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!


A couple of photos of Trampus the painting was done in 84

He was a big dog but not the biggest Boxer I have had. Trampus was around 80 pounds I had one Taj that went 8 stone he was huge and his breading went back into Europe. 50 years have past since then, Both dogs had the same body type.

Trampus was boystock line and very popular in NZ and still one of the main body styles. Good head and jaw. Great disposition and as safe as a dog can be. They have now been bred down in size with the ***** being to racy for my liking. I like the old style that were used during the 2nd war. Big, robust, and intelligent.

I don't bring his painting out to often Trampus was special. When I first got him as a pup I was renting, newly married, and also getting divorced. Marriage did not take. The rented property was up for sale, I became single (having a ball) could not find rental accommodation that would allow the dog so I brought my first home. Just to keep a dog.
The vehicle I had was a Holden ute three seater one bench seat so the seating arrangement was me driver, next came dog and then the date. If she did not like the dog or the dog did not like her one date only. I remember one when she got into the ute and commanded the dog to get on the floor it frightened the hell out of Trampus and he did what he was told. While driving he kept steering at me pleading with his eyes for me to save him while I was willing him to stand up for himself and claim his rightful place in the co-pilots seat. she was scaring the hell out of me too needless to say, date number two never happened. 

Now Taj, the bigger Boxer I had when at school and until my twenties had a huge head. He was a red with a black face and he loved the ladies. He was very protective of them. It did not matter if I brought home a girl for the first time Taj would protect them (even from me):evil:

On one occasion with the regular squeeze we were sitting on the couch with me trying so hard to set the mood Taj walks in, forces his was onto the couch between me and the object of my affections, looks me straight in the eye and growled at me. Put a dampener on that he did. A great dog. I always treat my animals as one of the family I believe you get so much in return from them. I did however have to leave him at home on occasion.


----------



## Stan

*gardening*

Went to water the garden here is what I found so I scarped inside and got the camera.
Caught in the act
























A demonstration of attitude after being chased away.















After he came back he grabbed the wind netting and tried to rip it off the fence.
Any takers on a horse who is attention seeking, suffering from feelings of entitlement and demonstrates teenage tantrums when chastised.

Next year I'll plant peppers, lettuce and tomatoes just for the horse, and a salt block for a condiment to have with the peppers.

Next time I catch him I'm going to throw one of the cats at him. It might teach him a lesson when it latches on to his neck. The A/H they were beefsteak tomatoes and the best producing vine I have.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Beautiful picture of Trampus. As for Buggs, he was definitely acting like a horses a**.


----------



## ellen hays

PS Stanley

But we all love Buggs anyway.  Your stories of Buggs misbehaving always make me laugh. Thanx


----------



## Blue

He does seem like quite the character!


----------



## Celeste

Buggs is really looking nice these days! I guess all those tomatoes make the coat shiny and pretty.

I finally got out on a little trail ride yesterday. It was beautiful! I want to ride every day, but my family always seems to plan my day. I need to take lessons from Buggs and just do what I want.


----------



## Koolio

Oh Stan! Your stories about Bugs do make me laugh. That horse has a sense of humour! Trampus looks like he was a beautiful dog. The breeder I h ve been in contact with is breeding her female to a dog from New Zealand (AI) and he seems a little heavier like Trampus as compared to the fine and elegant North American dogs. RJ was very fine, but the heavier boxer is starting to grow on me.

TJ - I hope you get out for horse Monday. I came across an ad on a social media site for a free download of some meditation exercises to do to help riders relax. If I find the site again, I will send it to you. It seemed interesting...

Ellen - I hope you have an Awesome ride tomorrow!

Blue - I think in know the Church you are talking about. I used to work for a vet in Sedona many, many years ago... I love the area! I also really like the area out by Cornville. I think it was called Paige Springs or something. They used to have an awesome rib restaurant right on the river. Do you know of the one?

Celeste - glad to hear you had a good ride!

Yesterday I rode the boys, so today was Sally's turn. I haven't ridden her in eons but decided I better ride her some while DD is away. She's a strong alpha mare and always feels like she is going too blow up, so I don't generally enjoy riding her much. She also needs to be handled with kid gloves as any undue pressure on the reins and her head comes up and she starts snorting. She has never gotten over her track terrors. I didn't ask her for much today as we just did some gentle walk and trot in the snow but she did pretty well. I rode her in her bitless bridle (too lazy to warm the bit), so I didn't push it. 

I may try to ride her when I can for even 10-15 minutes at a time and just work on getting her soft in the bridle and less reactive to the bit. It is both frustrating and annoying when she flips her head up and starts getting hot at any pressure. DD manages her very well, but Sally has never gotten to where I feel I can trust her. She is insanely herd bound and loses her mind when she stresses. DH thinks he will just jump on and "cowboy her", which scares the heck out of me for both his sake and hers. DH rides about once every three years and this is a horse that doesn't tolerate an amateur. When she blows, she loses all sense of safety to herself or to her rider.

Technically, I own her but she is DD's horse. I would be happy if we sold her to a good, experienced home, but DD isn't ready for that yet. She is also in Florida for 3 months, so Sally is my responsibility and my pasture ornament. DD also has other plans for when she returns from Florida and Sally isn't the horse to take her where she wants to go. Although she is well bred, I wouldn't risk breeding her and reproducing her mind. I don't Know if the track has caused her issues or if it's is just her, but I believe in only breeding best to best. So, I'm not sure what to so with her, other than to try to work with her a bit to see if I can at least feel like she is trustworthy enough to ride at home. Doesn't anyone else have any suggestions?

Ellen - I understnand your struggle with River as we have a similar situation with Sally. The difference is, however, that Sally is good to handle on the ground (as long as she has Sam in her line of sight). I do feel your pain however in maintaining a horse that you don't feel you can enjoy.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I had a great time at the World Horse Expo yesterday. Left my house at 6:45am and walked back in the door at 11:30pm. Longggggggg day.

Let's see...I bought a bright lime green sweatshirt that says "life is good, horses make it better", a blue tye dyed long sleeved t shirt with an outline of a horse on the front, two stampede straps for hubby's cowboy hats, an undergarment made for women to wear while riding ( the ladies will understand the importance of a good foundation garment!), and that's it unless you count the kettle corn and chocolate bark.

I fell in love with a 19hh white Shire rescue gelding. His feet were as big as dinner plates!!! He is available for adoption. Too bad I can't afford another horse.

I watched a vaulting demo. That seems like it would be fun if I was 30 years younger!

Watched Pat Perelli do a demo. I know a lot of people despise him and his methods but I do think he has some great ideas. Is he all about making money? Probably. But I watched a 13 year old girl with an extemely gate sour horse get her horse to voluntarily move away from the gate and head to the other end of the arena after 15 minutes of direction from Pat. I plan on using his method with Blue as soon as it dries up enough to ride again! �� (It was all about letting the horse move where he wanted and anytime he went to the gate, the girl was told to squeeze with her legs and as soon as he moved away she released the pressure. No kicking..no Spurs..just leg pressure. Soon he realized that he got relief from pressure away from the gate and the gate no longer held appeal. This isn't very different from anything any of the other trainers do, but it was cool seeing it play out in real life.

Kevin Parker did a demo on Western Dressage. That was cool to see too!

There were so many vendors and so many demos..we stayed until it closed down at 7:00pm and then went to a nearby 5 Guys for dinner.

The ride home was a blast. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. The 2 girls who work at the farm are hilarious! We laughed the whole way home. Good times!

I wanted to ride today so bad. The BO told me that Thursday, Isabella was turned out to graze around the farm with her 2 best friends and she and Butterfly ran to their favorite place and when she got there, she threw a few huge bucks, reared, and spun and then settled in to graze. Yeah, it is time to ride her again. If she plays lame, I will know she is faking it!

Well, it rained last night AGAIN and the farm is under even more mud. The blue stone round pen in even underwater. No safe place to ride. So I just visited with the horses instead.

Here is my video from today. Quigley is a huge OTTB that was a huge money winner in his day. He came to the farm after his owner rescued him from a bad situation. He had broken his hip and was going to be out down but his owner wanted to give him a chance, knowing he would only ever be a pasture pet. When he came to the farm, he was skin and bones and couldn't put weight on his bad hip. Today, he still has a little limp but he is happy, healthy, and as you can see from the video, a total love bug. You will also see Isabella, Blue, and Isabella's best friends, Dance (the grey arab) and Butterfly, the black and white warmblood.

Now I need to go back and read and catch up with everyone! Have a great night!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, Yes! I haven't had the opportunity to ride at Page Springs yet, but we ride out of the cinder piles on Cornville Rd a lot. Right now the river is up,but soon we'll be back out there. How fun to find someone that know the places I talk about. Son took his hat to the Cowboy Shop today to have the crown reshaped. Ever been there?

Corgi, I'm just a little jealous! I would love to go to the Expo sometime but never seem to get away long enough. Sounds like you had a great time. Personally, I don't despise Parelli. He has some excellent concepts. I think ALL of them do. I just think that one needs to be careful sticking to just one line of thought. It's fun to see the magic in action though isn't it? So, tell me, what foundation garment did you end up with. I swear I would kill for a comfortable bra.


----------



## corgi

It is the maximum support Enell bra. They have a website. They had a booth and did fittings. I have to say that I doubt there will be much movement under saddle anymore! LOL. 
It seems very comfortable and I hope it ends up being worth the money. We shall see. It wasn't cheap. Yikes!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sigh....If I took a picture of Jay's feet, would you guys be able to tell me if you thought he was trimmed too short?

He seems tender the last two days I rode. He was trimmed on Tuesday. This is not the first time this has happened while barefoot. 

He seemed to prefer to ride in the deep snow. He went...as he always does, but tenderly.

I was reading that their sole shouldn't be touched, and I know he does that, and I believe his wall lshould be slightly longer than his sole, which if I looked right tonight...they are even. 

Let me know if you think you could tell, and if so I will take a picture tomorrow.

I think I may need to find a new farrier....Oy vey. :-( I feel so bad.


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I'm going to look that up.

Nicker, have you talked with your trimmer about it? If it's happened twice I would give him a little bute to get through and try another trimmer to see what happens. Some just like to take just a little too much. Imagine clipping your nails, just a little too close. It's tender.

Post a pic or video.


----------



## Happy Place

Nm- I dated a Farrier for 8 years. I may be able to tell if it's too short 

TJ It seems to me that you did a lot of mucking last year and had not so many riding opportunities. I would not feel guilty about it. I used to get really tense when I rode. My coach had me do shoulder rolls and even sing out loud while I was jumping! Apparently I was holding my breath, which tensed my body. The singing heled me breath!

Thanks everyone for the support re my job. I like this new place and the staff is great. All I can do is keep working and hoping! I have tomorrow off for MLK day. It will be interesting to see if the lady comes back to work Tuesday. Most think she will be a no show.


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, no I haven't talked to him about it...but I may walk down there tomorrow and say something.

Most people in the area use this guy, so I am not even sure who else there is in the area anymore. 

The guy I used eons ago I have heard has turned into a drunk....:-( BOO, I loved him.

I will give Jay a little Bute tomorrow to make him feel a bit better.

My guy is Amish, and although popular....I have always wondered if he knows best for each scenario. Buggy horses are trimmed different than riding horses.

Case in point, I always remind him to give him a bit more heel...but I feel like he doesn't have ANY heel this time....AND as I looked at him today, I thought...gosh his feet look little (menaing, not much hoof).

Sometimes I wonder if he just goes in there and bangs it out without much thought.....


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sigh....If I took a picture of Jay's feet, would you guys be able to tell me if you thought he was trimmed too short?


I would think with a picture we could determine the damage.

You may not need a new farrier, he might just require instructions.
I have flat out told the farrier what he will and will not do. 
I trim to save money these days, no farrier in about 6 years.
I trim hoof walls even to the sole, I never trim the sole.
If the sole if sloughing I may cut loose pieces off, that's it.

The mare will tip toe for two days if I only clean up with a file, go figure.


----------



## Blue

I wish I knew how to trim. I doubt my back could take it though. I always felt that more artistic people made the better trimmers and farriers as they could see the angles and lines better. I know my guy never trims a sole. He may clean up a frog and smooth out a little, but he just trims for the proper angles.

I feel for ya with the drunk thing. We had an excellent shoer here years ago. At first I had to warm him not to drink here, then warn him to show up sober, then show up with no hangover. Finally I was forced to quit using him. A shame. About 2 years ago he got drunk and drove off a cliff. What a waste of talent. I digress.

Nicker, talk with him about it. You're right, buggy horses are trimmed different. You may end up looking for someone else.


----------



## Roadyy

corgi said:


> It is the maximum support Enell bra. They have a website. They had a booth and did fittings. I have to say that I doubt there will be much movement under saddle anymore! LOL.
> It seems very comfortable and I hope it ends up being worth the money. We shall see. It wasn't cheap. Yikes!


You have not described it well enough and have had two chances. Now you must model it to show how it fits and works as you say.:twisted:


We had a great weekend with beautiful sunshine, warm breezes and fluffy horses.














Headed out to Amber's coach's place around noon and got to spend some time checking out her 3rd foal, another male. Gorgeous little guy. Then got out the horse who is next on the foal list for Amber to test ride. They did good on the ground, but didn't really see an immediate connection. Just each going through the motions. Then got her to the arena to mount and do a few exercises she does on Doc. She looks great on her and I made it a point to say she looks better on her than on my Little Man!! lol





















It may have been her being almost ready to foal and uncomfortable, but Amber was not happy with the feel in the saddle. Lots of bounce, hard to steer and constantly taking short cuts around the arena. I reminded her that Doc did the same things to her when she first started with him, but she just didn't have the feel. I told her she could continue on Trusty with lessons until we could find her another match or til Spirit dropped and had time to heal the hip and try her again. She agreed hesitantly about a reride.

Then we grabbed my grandson and headed to the horses for feeding. I got him a new hat and he was all to eager to wear it every where. Got a couple of great pics of them playing with a photo bombing my, who else, Little Man.















Sunday I went out after church for a couple of rides on Trusty and Little Man around the arena as some of the other boarders were also riding. I decided to do some ground work with the distractions to see if I can keep their attention. It worked out great with some ground tying and with working on Little Man's constant attempt to get ahead of me at the lead. It was a good day.








Got four rolls of hay Saturday morning and Doc still is very slow about eating to the point he is burning more energy eating than he is absorbing. I just don't know what to do with him. He has lost so much weight and I can't get it reversed with anything I have tried. He has even gotten that defeated look in his eyes. Only time he shows much interest is when the hay cubes are fed twice a day. I have upped the amount he gets for a third time to see if it will help. I have a bad feeling and talked with Amber about preparing herself as if he doesn't show me any improvement soon I will not let him suffer with constantly getting worse. He has been too good of a horse for her over the last year and a half to let him suffer like that.

To end this on a good note here is Jesa playing in the back yard.


----------



## Blue

Good morning Roadyy! Those connections are really difficult to find. Amber will find hers I'm sure. So sorry to hear Doc still doesn't want to perk up. It's a hard thing to watch and not be able to fix.


----------



## tjtalon

For Ladona, Blue, & others "well endowed"!


----------



## SueC

*HOORAY!!!*

:happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS* to my father and Dezba, who this afternoon broke through to score the mare's first win, in a full field of 12 starters, studded with "big boys" - and doing this leading as well, even though this little mare is most happy as a sit-and-sprinter! Time was 1.56.8, which is over a second faster for the mile than even the most successful horse my father had, back in the 1990s. Horse DNA and tracks have come along since then... super, super run for a mare that had been scrapheaped before dad picked her up as a project.

And I just have to say it again: Dad is 76 years old... and had kind of retired from being a hobby trainer before he got three new horses in the last couple of years...so his last win was around a decade ago now (with Classic Julian). I'm very happy his hard work with Dezba has now yielded that elusive win. Here's the link:

Race Results -PINJARRAÂ*Â*19 January 2015- Australian Harness Racing

The video link should pop up on that web page within 24 hours of this post. I can't wait to see it myself, as I was 400km away. Good on you dad! :smile:

He's getting his photo in the paper, and the local trainers were super happy to have one of their own score a win against the "big boys" who ferry their horses in from the city, on the home track!

:happydance:


----------



## Remali

Sue, that's amazing about your Dad! I bet he's on cloud nine right about now.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> For Ladona, Blue, & others "well endowed"!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy- I'm sorry to hear about Doc. The vet really has no ideas? 

NM-What is it with Farriers and Drinking? I left that man I was with because of his drinking. He was a very talented farrier and a kind, smart, funny man. I hope you find a farrier that you can trust. I really wish that I had learned to do trims myself.

Sue- What a wonderful thing for your dad!!!

Can't wait to hear about Horse Monday for Ellen (and hopefully TJ...Get your but in the saddle girl! :wink

We have another warm day today. Just warm enough to melt things and refreeze at night. Now the dirt roads are really icy. Bet not to many are riding around here unless they have an indoor.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, go away for the weekend and there are pages and pages to catch up on!

Stan: engine repair was too much for me, but i thoroughly enjoyed the pony antics.

Sue: huge congrats to your dad!! can't wait to see the video.

tj & ellen: can't wait for full, details reports of your horsey adventures today.

rick: sorry to hear it wasn't love at first sight for amber and the trial horse. the right one is out there for her.


I was out of town helping out at a couple (unmounted) endurance clinics for the weekend. Was great to meet new people interested in the sport and review the basics. Weather is still being uncooperative (ice again over the weekend), so no riding for me today.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Tried my best with the photos.

The 'ungloved' hand shows his rightt front. This is the foot when I first brought Jay home, the farrier said he had Navicular!:shock: Because of his contracting heels. I had him x-rayed. No signs of Navicular, but he did have a bit of scar tissue, so I put him on MSM and that seemed to help.

Also when I bought him, he had a bad case of thrush, which last farrier visit he said he looked clear. I am always maintaining that. M had once said that sometimes thrush pockets could be opened up when trimmed....when he is tender after a trim I contribute the tenderness to this....but I never confirmed with the farrier. (there again...she may be way off, as she has been in the past)

I stopped down today, he wasn't home. Will try at dinner time. I will go armed with these various questions, and any you guys have.

I wish I understood hooves better. :-(

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SueC

(Re that bra photo)

Haha...and on that note: WARNING - impending Irish joke:

Did you hear about the Irishwoman who damaged her breasts? She was burning her bra...


----------



## NickerMaker71

The one thing I can say....I think the slow feeder bag is working. Jay is a tad bit thinner than before. He was getting WAY too chubby....even for the winter.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: The hooves in that photo are still too long. It might take a few months to get them down to ideal, as it's a gradual process when they are overgrown like this. Most riding horses have hooves that are too long - they do too few miles to wear down properly if barefooting, and if shod, obviously can't wear down - and people with shod riding horses often go 6-8 weeks between trims, which is too long, and is going to start deforming feet. What looks like so little hoof to you (because of this norm) is actually still too much.

Your horse's contracted heel is a direct result of the heel being left too long (as well as the toe, in this case and many other cases). The heel is also starting to underrun. The only way to fix these deformities is to regularly trim the hoof short (like it's meant to be - take a look at wild ranging horses) at the correct angle. The underrun heel is due to the overlength toe...

Sensitivity after trimming also decreases if you trim often, and when the horse's hooves have got to the sort of configuration they should have... I'd be looking at constantly rasping those hooves as short as I could get them without causing undue discomfort to the horse, while those hooves are being rehabilitated. There is always going to be sensitivity after (properly) trimming when a hoof has become that deformed from being overgrown (notice also how the hoof wall is curving at the toe?).

Right now, the hard parts of the hoof are deformed to the point of squeezing the live tissue underneath in all the wrong places. This also predisposes horses to laminitis.

Re sole trimming: If it's cracked, trim it back to healthy tissue, to avoid fungal problems etc. In horses with overgrown feet, a fair bit of sole usually also has to come off during a trim. Keep your horse on soft footing or boot it. Lots of walking to get the blood cranking through the tissue to promote healing...


----------



## SueC

PS: All that cracked sole immediately around the frog (in the photo) needs to go, it's stopping the frog from functioning properly...

...the horse doesn't need *thicker soles* to fix soreness, but *properly configured hooves* (which is basically the difference between trying to run in sneakers and tight platform shoes... )


----------



## NickerMaker71

So Sue you disagree with his diagnosis of Navicular? The heels are curving b/e of what you said.

the other million dollar question is....what do I do? What do I tell him? What do I ask?

Do I keep him on a strict trim regiman?? I don't see what you see.....this is very foreign to me. So I am very 'think' about this information.

For example, the hoof wall at the toe....I don't see it curving. He does rasp it flatter so can more easily walk. Because I noticed he walks a bit toe/heel, more so on that front foot.

Do I search out a farrier with experience in this deformity?

If you think these hooves are long....you should have seen them when I brought him home! :shock:

At a loss here......but want a solution as I can tell he is uncomfortable.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, I DO see the cracked sole around the frog.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: How old is Doc? You've checked his teeth? (Sometimes they have spicules growing right at the back of the jaw, like daggers going into the gums - a different thing to the usual overgrown sharp lateral edges, and some vets miss it.) You've checked for parasites? Concentrates are very helpful with weakened horses - little and often. Infectious illnesses? Viruses? ...pedunculated lipomas are a possibility with unaccounted for weight loss as well... Just some ideas to start...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, I totally agree with what Sue said. I had a horse develope begining navicular because of improper trimming/shoeing. 

What I did was take him to a very experienced equine vet hospital, the best in the state. The vet did x-rays, and their farrier gave my gelding a trim and a shoeing to the vet's exact instructions. 

The vet stood right there at the farrier's side instructing him every step of the way. Then I had to take my horse home and stall him up for 5 weeks until the next shoeing. 

After the second shoeing, he was improved enough for short turnouts, but still no riding. After the third trim, he was back to full turnout and I was cleared to ride. 

Some key instructions, the toe was to be exactly 3 1/4 inch long from the coronet band. The toe of the hoof had to be trimed from the bottom, back to front, not filing the front of the toe off from the outside down like most farriers do. The heel was not to be touched at all, except if a tiny bit had to come off for evenness. He was in wedge shoes for about three years until his hooves started to grow correctly with correct trimming. I never let him go more than 5 weeks between trims. 

Annother great thing was my farrier, (at the time), was willing to go to the vet's to get instructed on how to trim my horse, and i didn't even have to pay him. 

When I sold that horse (which broke my heart) I gave them written, detailed instructions on how he had to be trimmed. The new owners farrier claimed the shoes were two sizes too small, and my poor horse after three months was lame, and was never ridden again. To make matters worse, I never saw him again. 

That picture you posted of his front foot is bad, really bad. His heels on all 4 hooves are badly under run. The will grow correctly if he is shod correctly, but that one foot is very worrisome. 

Get some x-rays quickly.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> So Sue you disagree with his diagnosis of Navicular? The heels are curving b/e of what you said.


I can't tell that from a distance, only generally comment on his hoof deformities. Navicular disease is something you can X-ray for. Or not - just fix his feet. ;-)




> the other million dollar question is....what do I do? What do I tell him? What do I ask?


Talk to some TB or harness racing folk in your area and get a second opinion from one of their recommended farriers. Much higher strike rate for getting a good farrier. A good harness or TB farrier will know a lot about corrective trimming - which is what you need. A good natural trimmer would, as well, but a lot of them are dodgy, at least over here in Australia... 




> Do I keep him on a strict trim regiman?? I don't see what you see.....this is very foreign to me. So I am very 'think' about this information.


Buy a good rasp and rasp him down yourself, little and often, between trims. Or get DH to do it. Maybe get a lesson from a good farrier to give you pointers...




> For example, the hoof wall at the toe....I don't see it curving. He does rasp it flatter so can more easily walk. Because I noticed he walks a bit toe/heel, more so on that front foot.


Yeah, he walks like that because those deformities hurt. It causes pain to walk on overlength contracted heels. Imagine wearing tight stilettos for a few months without taking them off... The frog isn't working properly either, it's not contacting the ground properly, and all that overgrown sole near it squeezes it up when it should be free to expand, and it creates an environment that encourages thrush etc to eat away at the frog. The frog in a healthy hoof is much more plump and acts as a cushion, and blood pump. The frog can't even grow properly when the hoof is that impacted...

Where does the farrier rasp the toe flatter? I was talking about the hoof wall, which it's good to mustang roll, especially at the toe, when the toe is that long and still being rehabilitated. The wall seems slightly convex to me, which is the norm with overgrown hooves. Also note how the lines running from the coronet to the ground aren't actually straight, they're bent... (i.e. deformation happening in both those planes).




> Do I search out a farrier with experience in this deformity?


See above!




> If you think these hooves are long....you should have seen them when I brought him home! :shock:


Then you've done well: Keep it up.  Our donkeys arrived with hooves TWICE as long as they should be...


----------



## NickerMaker71

I am contacting some of my horse friends now to get other names.

My gut has been telling me....find someone else.....


----------



## Blue

The angles looked a little off to me too. But, that's hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## SueC

By the way, *AA*, heel wedges, once fashionable treatment, have since shown to be contra-indicated in most of those cases. They compress the tissue that's supposed to be generating healthy hoof, and interfere with the functioning of the frog. Getting after the toe instead with the rasp several times a week is more effective. Also, these days we know that stall rest is usually unhelpful - turnout on soft footing is more supportive, as the hoof depends on the frog to function properly for rehabilitation, and this can't happen at rest. *NM71*, you could PM "loosie" and ask her opinion, she's a barefoot trimmer out here in Australia, and she seems well worth getting an opinion from. She knows a lot about rehabilitating navicular etc. If you don't know her, you can tell her SueC suggested the PM! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, yes, I had the vet look over his teeth very closely. While they could use some attention and will soon, they are not in any way the cause of the deficiency in eating. I have been giving him aspirin for inflamation to see if that will help with this cold weather to make him more comfortable. We will see if it helps. He eats his hay cubes and boost/balance morning and night with no hesitation at all, but gets in no hurry to eat the hay. I bought a roll of Argentina Bermuda as well to see if I could give small amounts of it to help get him interested in eating without giving so much to get diarrhea again. So far he still has solid stool.


----------



## SueC

Hmm...aspirin could cause, and exacerbate any existing, gastrointestinal irritation and ulceration... have you checked for ulcers first? They can cause loss of appetite, poor thrift, loose stools. As can drug-resistant parasites. As can sand accumulation in the horse's gut, which a horse can have for decades after coming off a sandy area...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue: Congratulations to your dad!! That is so cool that he won with that mare! I couldn’t see the video, but looking forward to watching the race! 

Roadyy: Sorry the mare didn’t work out, but it is nice that Amber can help choose her horse. It does take a while to develop a relationship with a horse, but there usually is a connection right away. It is fun to go looking though, and as she rides a big variety of horses, she will gain lots of valuable experience. 

I hate that Doc is not doing well. I have had really good luck with feeding Dreamer probiotics. I use a brand from Farnam I think, it is relatively cheap, about $15 for a large bag, and you only need 1-2 scoops per day. I would try worming him every two weeks for three wormings, and feed him double the probiotics until 1 week after the last worming, then try reducing to a regular serving daily. 

The other thing I always feed is joint medicine, makes them move easier, and who wants to eat when it hurts to walk or even stand? 

Stan: I love the Trampus picture! He is so handsome and strong looking. My boxers are of the stouter type too, and I love their looks. Buggs, OMG, love that horse! He is a character for sure! Scientists claim pigs are the smartest animals, but that’s cause they haven’t met Buggs!

Ladona: sounds like a wonderful trip and great equine shopping! It is fun to hang out with friends at those kind of events. I used to meet friends at the Rolex in KY every spring, and OMG there was so many shops there it look almost a whole day to see them all. But I never saw one of the bras, has been a few years though…

Koolio: Sally sounds a lot like my Sassy. I haven’t tried it yet, but several HF members have suggested the raspberry twigs for nervy horses. Some horse just ride tense all the time, a Paso Fino owner friend of mine call it “brio” and it is a trait they like! I’m not sure how to change that, may be something you just have to accept. Maybe very small rides, increasing slowly, and lots of “thinking work” like circles, leg yields, figure eights, etc. 

The other thing that might help her relax is some birth control treatments. I have heard that keeping Alfa mares from going into heat really improves their mind and work ethic. Might be worth a call to a vet. 

Ellen: can't wait to hear your horse Monday tale! Or is it a tail?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, the only thing that was abnormal was the low calcium. We have checked for pretty much anything that would cause lack of appetite. Nothing other than his desire to breathe more than eat is all we can find. I am going to try and feed him 3 times a day on the cubes to see if it will help this week. Wife will stop by and feed between her bus routes while I feed morning and evening.


AA he is on probios and MSM. I also keep BioSponge on hand to help get rid of the diarrhea quickly, but you would think I haven't fed him in weeks to look at him. Hopefully three meals a day will help get him back up. I think the teeth floating for all three is set up for 1st of month when he comes out to do the rest of the horses needing it at the barn.

If I remember correctly the vet is suppose to come back out end of the week for a follow up with him. I need to call and verify.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> By the way, *AA*, heel wedges, once fashionable treatment, have since shown to be contra-indicated in most of those cases. They compress the tissue that's supposed to be generating healthy hoof, and interfere with the functioning of the frog. Getting after the toe instead with the rasp several times a week is more effective. Also, these days we know that stall rest is usually unhelpful - turnout on soft footing is more supportive, as the hoof depends on the frog to function properly for rehabilitation, and this can't happen at rest. *NM71*, you could PM "loosie" and ask her opinion, she's a barefoot trimmer out here in Australia, and she seems well worth getting an opinion from. She knows a lot about rehabilitating navicular etc. If you don't know her, you can tell her SueC suggested the PM! ;-)


The wedges weren't a fashion thing, it was to stop the rotation of the coffin bone. The stall rest was because there was shoe extending beyond the back of the hooves, and the vet did not want him to step on them and pull off the shoe. He just had to have time for some hoof to grow.

I was told if he pulled off his shoes and ripped off part of the hoof, he may never be able to be riden again. 

Once he was turned out, I duct tapped rubber bell boots so he wouldn't pull off the shoes. Folks at the barn started calling him spaceman for his big silver boots! 

The frogs were actually left long enough to touch the ground. 

This method may not work for every horse, it was specifically designed for his problem. 

Before this treatment, the toe was about to pierce the sole, and in only 10 weeks I was back riding him, and within two months we were back in competition. 

Unfortunately, my back is not strong enough to trim horses, I have tried many times. If I could have done it myself, he would have improved faster. 

I notice that many farriers just guess at the right angle. I used to pull out my gauge so the farrier could see the actual angle. They didn't all like it, but they did it my way or they were replaced. 

I would have kept the original farrier, but he got gored by a bull (he was a rodeo clown too). 

The second one I had was great too, but after I went down to one horse, and moved south 40 minutes, he just couldn't afford the time to come to my new barn. Darnit.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, texted my 'horsey' friends....and my former riding instructor. They HIGHLY recommended a guy. I think I will call him. At least maybe I can get a consultation, huh?

I contacted vets too. 

See TJ, I guess I DO DO....huh? LOL When I get on something....I want answers.....NOW!:lol::lol::lol:

I drive people nuts sometimes. Including myself....:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, AA I agree with angle. When the vet x-rayed she recommend giving him more angle, buld up his heels.

I kinda feel like the farrier is ignoring this request.....:evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, texted my 'horsey' friends....and my former riding instructor. They HIGHLY recommended a guy. I think I will call him. At least maybe I can get a consultation, huh?
> 
> I contacted vets too.
> 
> See TJ, I guess I DO DO....huh? LOL When I get on something....I want answers.....NOW!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I drive people nuts sometimes. Including myself....:wink:


I hope this works for you! 

I must confess to being even more impatient...I want answers yesterday :twisted:


----------



## corgi

Rick..trust me, you wouldn't want to see this bra. LOL. I put it on last night and showed hubby and I wish I had a picture of the look on his face. LOLOL. It is not an attractive look at all. 

Tj- that picture is too true! LOL
Sue, congrats to Dad!
Rick, sorry about Doc. I hope starts to eat really soon. 


Vet came out today. Shots and coggins for both Isabella and Blue and then Blue had his teeth floated for the very first time. He had some really high points and the vet could only take them down so far and will need to come back out in 6 months. That is when Izzy is due for her floating so I will schedule them together. They also got a botulism vaccine. The farm is feeding round bales for the first time and I don't want to take the chance...even though it is a small one..that they could be exposed to the bacteria. It's actually a series of 3 shots but he gave us the other 2 doses and one of the trainers is going to give them. (Her horse got his first shot too)

Do any of you vaccinate for botulism? No one else is getting the shots, but when I asked the vet on New Year's Eve during the whole Isabella mud incident, he said he had never seen a case in his career but it wasn't a bad vaccine to get because it is a fatal disease.

While Blue was sedated, doc cleaned his sheath and got 2 large beans. Poor guy. That had to be uncomfortable. Who knows when he was last cleaned? He taught me how to check for them. Hubby likes to tell me that Blue is half mine and that is my half! LOL

So..anyone want to take a guess at how much all of this cost me today? Oh my! 
Glad I have a credit card. Guess the 3 doses of botulism vaccine for 2 horses, plus other shots and coggins, and one teeth floating does add up, but...oh my!

Oh, and Nicker...vet couldn't believe how good Blue's feet look. Get a new farrier and everything will be ok. If Blue's feet can be fixed...Jay's can too!


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, hope you find a way to make Doc better. I know you'll do what's best for your pal. Since I'm also looking for a horse, I am wondering about "connection". Should it be obvious? Or is it something that comes with time? Amber must like the horse for sure.
But everyone: was it "love at first sight" with your best horse?
It was for Alizé and I. Fell in love looking at that graceful filly trotting in her paddock, 13 years ago. I was in awe looking at her and I still am.

NM, happy you found a farrier to get a second opinion. A horse shouldn't be lame after a trim. DH trims our horses and Blue, you're right, it's tough on the back.

Corgi, sounds like you had fun at the horse show. Vets never suggested we vaccinate for botulism. I have a horse that reacts badly to vaccines, so I try do only what's mandatory.


> He taught me how to check for them. Hubby likes to tell me that Blue is half mine and that is my half!


 :rofl:
What is it with them? DH is the same, I have to do "his" horse too.

PH, how was the clinic? I've just commited to a "Beyond the Basics" clinic in March, with Patti and Susan G. Should be very interesting. 

TJ and Ellen: thinking of you, hope you are having a great day and plenty of horse breath therapy.

Had my first 2015 ride yesterday. I booted her in front (with studs) but she kept sliding her hinds on down hills. She is extremely careful with her feet, I can trust her to be safe. So, until I add studs to old boots for the hinds, I'll stick to trails, when footing allows.
Pic: Alize looking in the pasture at Sunset. She wanted to go for a run, but the boys wouldn't follow. They tend to stay in the paddock near the hay.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> But everyone: was it "love at first sight" with your best horse?
> 
> PH, how was the clinic? I've just commited to a "Beyond the Basics" clinic in March, with Patti and Susan G. Should be very interesting.



I guess I am more of a 'love at first ride' kind of person. Dream's conformation is *cough* perhaps less than ideal at first glance, but from the first time I sat on her, there was no other horse for me. I have always tended to go with first impressions: does the photo/horse make me go 'ooo' and look again? 

But I also think that depending on what you are looking for, you don't need to have that magic connection to get the job done. Sultan, who is my DH's heart horse, is def not my first pick to ride. But after this last season where I only rode him, I have come to appreciate his talents and abilities. While I don't LOVE him, we have a perfectly functional partnership.


The clinics were a lot of fun. There was the 101 clinic on Saturday and the 102 BTB one on Sunday. We also got to have Dr Susan due to a last minute change of plans when Dr Nick came down with the flu. Dr Susan is a fantastic, entertaining speaker. I had actually seen most of her presentation at the AERC convention last year, but in the smaller setting was able to ask some direct questions. Always interesting to hear about the differences from one region to another and I went home with a potential new idea for my bag of tricks. Patti is also a phenomenal presenter and a wealth of information in her own right.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So....got another text, this one in from Rainn's former mom. SHE TOO uses this guy the other ladies have recommended!!!

Have a call into his 'woman'. LOL Seems as if she takes care of the appointments. :wink:

So anyway...thank goodness I am asking around, and again connected with these wonderful horse people. And I am FINALLY just following my gut, and getting a second opinion. This feels right. I just wish I hadn't waited so long.....


----------



## corgi

I have probably told this story, but since weare talking about "connection" I thought I would briefly recap how I found Isabella. 

I was looking for a horse and I felt an immediate connection to two other horses and both of them tried to kill me. Only a slight exaggeration. One threw me into the round pen the first time I mounted up. I had spent over a month working with her on the ground. Luckily I only had her on a trial run.

The 2nd horse I had on a trial was fine the first 4 times I rode him. The 5th time he just exploded with no warning and I ended up in the ER with broken ribs.

I was on Vicodin 2 weeks later when I test rode Isabella. She was safe, and calm. I went back for a 2nd test ride (still on pain meds) and that ride went just as well, even when a fox hunting group came running down the hill behind us, dogs and all!

I bought her even though I didn't feel that connection. She was extremely standoffish which isn't surprising due to her background. (Polo pony passed from owner to owner)

When I brought her to the farm and tried to ride her, she wouldn't listen. She jigged, she went left of I asked for right. She tried to bite me when I mounted. I couldn't understand what had happened to the nice horse I bought.

Then I realized I was no longer on Vicodin and she sensed my nerves and decided to take full advantage of it.

It took 2 months of weekly lessons until I felt comfortable enough to really ride her.

The connection didn't happen for almost a year. I spent time with her..hours and hours of just hand grazing her or sitting in her field while she grazed. It took a long time but finally she realized I was her human and I wasn't going to pass her to someone else.

It has taken many hours in the saddle and with the help of others at the farm to get where we are...and I am so glad we got there! She may not have been my heart horse at first...but she sure is now. I am so glad she is my first horse!

I picked safety over connection and ended up with the connection down the road. I am a lucky girl.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

I would ask the farrier if he is studying or participating in natural hoof trimming. You are at a transitional point where you can go shoeless imo if you desire to with Jay. If the farrier is leaning towards barefoot trimming, that explains the angles of Jay's hind and front feet. The toe callous is a functional part of the hoof that does not need to be removed. It takes a great deal of physiological dynamics to develop that in the feral horse hoof. I agree wholeheartedly with SueC about the mustang role to elimnate that sharpe angle at the sole/hoof wall which will help eliminate any unnecessary chipping of the hoof wall in the absence of metal shoes. Although I am stumbling around with horsemanship, I am a proponent of the natural hoof if possible for the horse as an individual. Genetics may not allow a horse to go without shoes, but if that horse can, it is preferable to imo. The horses I am looking at are all possible candidates for the natural hoof. 

Pete Ramey is a good starting point. There is another pioneer that I just can't think of at the moment. 

Will talk about horse Monday later. The barefoot hoof is a passionate topic for me..


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, was only gone one day & so much to read! Sure am learning a lot about hooves, 'tho just barely not left in the dirt as with Stan's explanation of his truck's diesel...spitting, farts...things...

Rick, I feel for you & Doc.

Ok, will get to HorseMonday in a minute..


----------



## tjtalon

And i got on waiting for Ellen's HorseMonday! But here's mine: Nice weather, wind a bit chilly but not bad. Oblong pen nice & dry, Miss Bailey in a mellow mood. Janice looked at me sideways & asked "Ready for the canter/" I said, no, am scared, but I always will be 'till I try it, so let's do it.

She went w/me to catch Bailey, she said she's been hard to catch lately. Walked up to her, tossed the lead rope over her neck & she haltered just fine. Groomed her, tacked her up (she's really good w/hoof cleaning, is going barefoot for a little while...but today's events took out of my head as to why).

Janice said we weren't going to try canter until she felt that i was in my seat really well. We worked on lungeing, I watched her lunge Bailey into the canter. Then, got on, did walk & trot to get back into things (I told Janice I wish I could do 3 weeks straight everyday w/every lesson she's taught me, to really get things sunk into my muscle memory). At trot, did air punches until a lightbulb clicked & I got my fanny in the saddle @ trot w/out bouncing. THAT felt good! Practiced getting Bailey to the rail & go in the direction I wanted, not her (lol, note in red ink in my horse journal: lift outside rein for her shoulder to lift, push down & out w/outside leg, inside leg/foot toward her inside shoulder...repeat repeat, in my sleep, lol!)

Then....in a minute, new post before this gets eaten...


----------



## Happy Place

I have been looking at horse trimming on pinterest. I read a couple good articles. I'm on my phone so I couldn't copy/paste a link. Google Anatomy of a horse trim. I believe it has parts. Very good!


----------



## Eole

ARGH!!! CANTER OR NO CANTER????
The suspense is too much.:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Then, Janice said ok, here we go (remember has Bailey on the line, she had me do my outside right hand resting on the pommel, inside left on the back of the saddle...not Bailey's favorite direction, but Janice said she'd be more careful w/me that way).

First 2 strides were SWEET, I thought "Hey this ain't so bad!" Then...my mind neo-cortex hijacked me & I felt a huge flush of panic..I mean, even my vision blurred, I couldn't see. I felt that I was out of the saddle & rocking side to side. I (prob'ly hollered) "Stop her! I'm going to fall!! (or something like that). 

These are a confusing few moments. Janice said, after she got Bailey down to a walk, instructing me to breathe down (Janice said I actually stopped her, not her), that I got mind-hijacked because the last thing that my mind remembered is that 11 years ago (w/out a good seat of knowledge of balance), at approx the level of where I am now, that at speed w/a panicked horse, I came off and got busted up, badly.

She said I was sitting deep in the saddle, my position correct, & that we had just gone around half the circle of the pen at canter & trot then canter again, until at my panic we got slowed to trot/walk/stop. Not once, she said, had I swayed in the saddle.

Wow. I could've swore I felt myself swaying over the sides. The mind certainly is a mysterious thing.

But I DID IT!!! I broke thru my fear of even trying & for 2 strides thought I could sure do this! Canter is where I got stopped 11 years ago, as a total greenhorn w/out a REAL teacher...& went into a sort of PTSD ever since...

'Till NOW, right, friends? I will try this again.

Then Janice gave me a pony ride around the pen on the line, so I could relax & just "be" there for a few minutes. Dang, I couldn't even dismount! My legs felt really weird, so got off on the mounting block & took Bailey to the post to untack.

And Bailey, another thing (& I think of the recent discussions on connecting). Now, Bailey is a reticent horse, Janice is her person, but when I dismounted Janice told me to reassure her, pet her, as Bailey was worried about me; Janice said she hasn't seen Bailey take so much care of a rider in a long time. Bailey was very very good with me.

Even back at the post...I untacked her, brushed her, then gave her a gentle around the neck hug. Bauily is NOT an affectionate, demonstrative horse, but she cupped me into herself for a couple of seconds, then stood back & looked me in the eye. Janice said "She just doesn't DO that! She took really good care of you today."

A four cookie day for Miss Bailey. Took her to her pen, unhaltered her, she got her cookies, then she walked to her day like "did my job, that's done, hmmm, waht's to eat..."

I still feel kinda in shock. Drove home very carefully. Was going to go to the store for a few things, but came straight home. Looking forward to a shower, food, & a long night's sleep.

Whew.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> ARGH!!! CANTER OR NO CANTER????
> The suspense is too much.:lol:


:lol:Read on Miss!


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, Janice said she was very proud of me today. That means a lot!


----------



## Happy Place

Yay tj! Now you've done it. Next time longer. When you talk about remembering all the ques, my head spins! I know the cues,use them, but don't think about it. I don't know how to tell you to do it, but could you be over thinking? I am happy you passed that big hurdle tho!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Yay tj! Now you've done it. Next time longer. When you talk about remembering all the ques, my head spins! I know the cues,use them, but don't think about it. I don't know how to tell you to do it, but could you be over thinking? I am happy you passed that big hurdle tho!


Oh HP, I definitely overthink, am chronic with it, & am a worrier too:-(I told Janice today, that I'd just like to get over those two things. She said, it's just who you are, the trick is to "compensate" for it. Hmm:shock:Now, how to do that, thinking about won't help!:lol:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yeah, AA I agree with angle. When the vet x-rayed she recommend giving him more angle, buld up his heels.
> 
> I kinda feel like the farrier is ignoring this request.....:evil:


Since _overlength_ heels are causing the heels to _contract_, I am not surprised the farrier is resisting this request. At this angle too, they are becoming underrun. The angle is incorrect because the heel is underrun - and this is not something you can fix by letting the heel grow longer - indeed, that only adds to the problem. To stop the hoof from collapsing, the heel needs to be brought back down (and the toe also kept short - aim to trim to correct angle and getting hoof as short as possible). Also take care not to overcorrect the heel: It needs to come down in proportion to the toe - maintaining an acceptable hoof angle.

I think the vet doesn't "get it" here. This is where the good natural trimmers are really ahead on hoof rehabilitation. Remember that qualified farriers spend more time studying hooves than veterinarians do - even equine specialist veterinarians.

Have a chat to loosie about it, she'll explain all this stuff patiently and at length, and send you lots of links.

I've explained what my father (corrective trimmer) and our master farrier down here in Albany do in these cases - and I've seen that it works myself, having spent 30 years now looking at horses coming in for that kind of work.

Vets - and farriers - treat these conditions. Some do it correctly and some do not. They can all see that the hoof is deviating from ideal, but can't always see why it happened, or how to fix it. Building up the heel on that horse is going to worsen it, whether done by leaving it too long or using wedges. I have also seen that happen...


----------



## Celeste

I'm proud of you Terry! You did it!


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> I have probably told this story, but since weare talking about "connection" I thought I would briefly recap how I found Isabella.
> 
> I was looking for a horse and I felt an immediate connection to two other horses and both of them tried to kill me. Only a slight exaggeration. One threw me into the round pen the first time I mounted up. I had spent over a month working with her on the ground. Luckily I only had her on a trial run.
> 
> The 2nd horse I had on a trial was fine the first 4 times I rode him. The 5th time he just exploded with no warning and I ended up in the ER with broken ribs.
> 
> I was on Vicodin 2 weeks later when I test rode Isabella. She was safe, and calm. I went back for a 2nd test ride (still on pain meds) and that ride went just as well, even when a fox hunting group came running down the hill behind us, dogs and all!
> 
> I bought her even though I didn't feel that connection. She was extremely standoffish which isn't surprising due to her background. (Polo pony passed from owner to owner)
> 
> When I brought her to the farm and tried to ride her, she wouldn't listen. She jigged, she went left of I asked for right. She tried to bite me when I mounted. I couldn't understand what had happened to the nice horse I bought.
> 
> Then I realized I was no longer on Vicodin and she sensed my nerves and decided to take full advantage of it.
> 
> It took 2 months of weekly lessons until I felt comfortable enough to really ride her.
> 
> The connection didn't happen for almost a year. I spent time with her..hours and hours of just hand grazing her or sitting in her field while she grazed. It took a long time but finally she realized I was her human and I wasn't going to pass her to someone else.
> 
> It has taken many hours in the saddle and with the help of others at the farm to get where we are...and I am so glad we got there! She may not have been my heart horse at first...but she sure is now. I am so glad she is my first horse!
> 
> I picked safety over connection and ended up with the connection down the road. I am a lucky girl.


I am so sorry, but I don't have a HorseMonday story today. I really hesitated to come on and mention until I read Ladonna's story. I really believe everything is tied in together and that thing's do turn out like they should as in Ladona's story. 

Yesterday, I went to see a horse The owners have had her since she was born and know her well. The stallion is a beautiful cremello twh on sight with an exceptional mind. Well. little filly is so similar. The owner got on her and took the reins off the bit and rode her in the round pen without reins. I finally got on her and she remained as calm. Of course, I had reins. It was a really nice experience.

Later, I stopped to eat and got some fried catfish. It was great going down, but later it came back to haunt me. . This a.m. I wasn't any better. I called the lady I had scheduled my lesson with and told her what was going on. Much to my relief, she was very understanding and told me when I felt better, to reschedule. I asked her some questions which she graciously answered. She seems very knowledgeable. professional and understanding. I think that I have made that connection that Ladonna made in her story. The sequence is not the same, but the support factor is. I just hope that I can benefit from this connection as successfully as Ladona did. I just pray that the ending to my story is as successful as hers. I am really interested in the horse I went to see and if there is a problem I will have a support system. If not, then maybe this is the horse and we can learn together and be a solid team thru the training and there after. The trainer was really positive about training the horse and rider as a team. Just what I have been looking for. It is just nice to know that the support is there. This maybe the beginning of a wonderful story. 

I am sorry I fell short on my Horse Monday story, but I think things may be falling together as in Ladona's story. :lol::thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a good p.m.. God bless and keep.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, you are so right when you talk about the need for a support system. Whatever horse you end up with, it sounds like this trainer can help you get where you need to be.

I am 100% truthful when I say that I owe the partnership I have with Isabella to the people around me. First the young lady that spent 2 months giving me confidence building lessons on my horse and then the various other boarders and trainers at the farm. The BO has given me so many impromptu lessons that I can't count them all.

Now with Blue, he has been showing a little more spirit than before. (Feet feel better and that means Blue feels better and wants to act foolish under saddle every now and then). First thing we did the first time we had an issue was ask one of the trainers to start giving a Jeff and Blue weekly lessons. The improvement in just 4 lessons is amazing. So many people at the farm love Blue and want him and hubby to have a great partnership and they step in with advice all the time and we welcome it.

The support is soooo important and I am so happy you have found someone that will help you get to where you need to be with your future equine partner!

TJ- you go girl!!!!! I am proud of you. Each time you canter, you will do it a little longer. Just tell your brain to shush and enjoy the ride. You are more skilled than you think. And by the way, putting one hand on the back of the saddle is how my BO taught me how to canter on Isabella the first time. It automatically puts you into the right position and very balanced.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Next time you will make it thru the entire process. You did reach a mile stone. Be thankful, that is quite an accomplishment. I understand how debilitating anxiety can be. Very strange phenomenon. Just think, next time you will be ready to ride thru the experience. After that, cantering will be second nature. :thumbsup: What a wonderful thing. For now, realize your accomplishment and strive forward. You go girl. Keep on keeping on


----------



## phantomhorse13

question for everyone:

Am I unreasonable for NOT allowing a brand-new, unused saddle I am trying to sell to go out on trial? Price for the saddle is only $400.

Would love to hear feedback.


----------



## Northernstar

phantomhorse13 said:


> question for everyone:
> 
> Am I unreasonable for NOT allowing a brand-new, unused saddle I am trying to sell to go out on trial? Price for the saddle is only $400.
> 
> Would love to hear feedback.


If it's feasible, I'd go to the potential buyer's barn with the saddle and let them first see if it fits the horse/let them try it out, then see what they think. They may love it and want to buy it right away, or say they'll call you later with the decision, but you'll leave with the saddle. I don't think you're being unreasonable.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladies, I was trying to decide how to ask this question and who to pm for it...but will just put it out there. Gentlemen, forgive...it's a bit more delicate than jokes about bras.

Ok...I wear biking shorts underneath my jeans, every time, There's an issue w/my right side that I need to correct. I wore boots today (the boots I wear for work duty, btw, Ariat paddock) that I know won't cramp up my toes.

Towards the end of my adventure today, right toe next to my little toe cramped up & was painful. As for the biking shorts...this is where delicacy has to come in: blood from the right side of my you-know-what c-word; not a lot (but have had trouble w/sitting deep & not sitting onto my pelvis...hopefully today's lesson helped w/that). And, I have the tendency to crouch onto my right side anyway (I actually think it comes from having fallen off to the left w/the crash).

Any suggestions are welcome & will be helpful. This must be a fine-tune thing, lol...my right side needs some work I reckon.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> question for everyone:
> 
> Am I unreasonable for NOT allowing a brand-new, unused saddle I am trying to sell to go out on trial? Price for the saddle is only $400.
> 
> Would love to hear feedback.


When I sold my English saddle (for $300), via CraigsList, I met the interested party at their barn. They met me w/the trainer, to make sure of the fit on a young lady's horse. I wasn't going to give it up if it wasn't right for the girl & the horse. It worked out.


----------



## Blue

So much to respond to!

TJ, Wahooo! :happydance: Even if it was only a couple strides, that's awesome! Keep replaying the sensations over and over in your head. Next time it will be a couple more strides.

I agree about the "connection". Sometimes it's a palpable thing and sometimes not. I've "fallen in love" with beautiful horses that were horrible. Love for the wrong reasons. Like I said in my "Lacey" story. I didn't even want her and didn't like her. Until I got in the saddle and was soft and gentle with her. She softened and felt I wasn't going to abuse her, and I relaxed and just went along for the ride. It was after all just for exercise until I could find a buyer right? That was 3 years ago. Go figure!

Corgi, that connection with Isabella was almost there in the beginning. You felt safe and comfortable and "knew" you could make this work.

Ellen, Don't feel bad about no horse monday story. That's a story in itself. I'd like to know though how old is this horse you're interested in? How did you find out about her?

I gotta go feed and make dinner. Took DIL out on her new horse today to try to work on water crossings. She did it! I just kept telling her, he;s a good horse. He wants to do what you're asking. Just let him know you're patient. We just stood there for about 15 minutes and he finally just stepped in and walked across! Cool.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Northernstar said:


> If it's feasible, I'd go to the potential buyer's barn with the saddle and let them first see if it fits the horse/let them try it out, then see what they think. They may love it and want to buy it right away, or say they'll call you later with the decision, but you'll leave with the saddle. I don't think you're being unreasonable.


Problem is the potential buyer is literally across the country. If the person was local, I would be open to what you suggested.





tjtalon said:


> Towards the end of my adventure today, right toe next to my little toe cramped up & was painful. As for the biking shorts...this is where delicacy has to come in: blood from the right side of my you-know-what


First off, CONGRATS on the canter!!!! i hope you gave yourself 4 cookies as well. :clap::hug:

As for the rubbing issue, my favorite thing in the world is a product called Body Glide. It looks something like solid deodorant, but applies a clear, non-sticky layer over your skin to prevent abrasions.

The cramping thing was probably a result of being so tense and tight, but you may want to look at taking some extra magnesium (cheaply available in the vitamin section of your local big box store) just as a precaution. Its been magic for me in terms of not having angry muscles after a ride.


----------



## Northernstar

Hi folks!

Only a moment here, then have to head out back-

Quite a busy past few days, and will apologize in advance in not having the time at present to read back in what I'm sure contains a lot of to-doings! 

I do see that Auntie Ellen rode a little, then the catfish meal put a temporary kibosh on her lesson!  Sounds like super nice people, and for sure you'll be back there and having the time of your life! 

And TJ cantered! Very cool! Super neat, isn't it??  ** smoother on a Morgan than a QH- one time I accidently cued Sugar into a canter (she's better trained than I, haha) while on bareback, and she just_ flowed_... you'll come to love it, then you'll want to do it often! 

I won't bore you with play by play, but yes, it's still snowy (albeit lovely) in the N Country! Here's a photo from Friday- the sun came out in the afternoon, and the mares all got brushed again from mane to tail.... Here's Star sun-bathing in 17 degrees  * Hey, at least it's not in the negatives for now!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> Since _overlength_ heels are causing the heels to _contract_, I am not surprised the farrier is resisting this request. At this angle too, they are becoming underrun. The angle is incorrect because the heel is underrun - and this is not something you can fix by letting the heel grow longer - indeed, that only adds to the problem. To stop the hoof from collapsing, the heel needs to be brought back down (and the toe also kept short - aim to trim to correct angle and getting hoof as short as possible). Also take care not to overcorrect the heel: It needs to come down in proportion to the toe - maintaining an acceptable hoof angle.
> 
> I think the vet doesn't "get it" here. This is where the good natural trimmers are really ahead on hoof rehabilitation. Remember that qualified farriers spend more time studying hooves than veterinarians do - even equine specialist veterinarians.
> 
> Have a chat to loosie about it, she'll explain all this stuff patiently and at length, and send you lots of links.
> 
> I've explained what my father (corrective trimmer) and our master farrier down here in Albany do in these cases - and I've seen that it works myself, having spent 30 years now looking at horses coming in for that kind of work.
> 
> Vets - and farriers - treat these conditions. Some do it correctly and some do not. They can all see that the hoof is deviating from ideal, but can't always see why it happened, or how to fix it. Building up the heel on that horse is going to worsen it, whether done by leaving it too long or using wedges. I have also seen that happen...


I am going to print this off Sue. I actually understood thise! LOL

There was a point, where my farrier was cutting the heel to make it grow currectly. A couple times, I kindly reminded him we were going to do this. He had given me the reason why...and it made sense...even tho the vet, (who admittingly isn't a hoof girl) said he could angle the hoof more according to his bone structure (x-rays).

The last few trims I just feel like he trims w/o thought....

I did see him tonight and said I was concerned. He said sometimes he sees the 'tenderness' on newly trimmed horses when it's so cold.....the hard frozen ground makes it tough for tender feet.....BUT what I have read on line is that feet shouldn't EVER be tender...correct?

I definitely want a second opinion...maybe a third. No hoof, no horse.

Ellen, I tried last year to keep Jay barefoot, but out on some of our trails away from home, they were just too rocky and he got really sore, so I shoed him again.

I also just think he honestly ....doesn't KNOW what is causing the discomfort and isn't saying.

I really don't think it's navicular, as he stands underneath himself. He didn't when I first brought him home tho.....so we have made progress. He has been up until this point....plus, his tenderness is sporatic, not constant. My red dun had navicular, and she was always hurting.

Also, I do notice when we ride downhill, he is very 'careful'. I am never sure if it is beause he is 'careful' or b/c his feet hurt.

I wish they could talk!

So Sue...since you've seen things like this....you think it's fixable? I know it may take time....but hoping it is.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13

No, because so many things can happen. What if the horse it is on stumbles and falls in a stream. Horse could fall and saddle could get scratched up. Worse case scenario, tree could get damaged or even broken in the fall. Rider could fall off and horse could take off. Someone could intercept the horse and take off with the saddle. Who knows! If you sell the saddle and the buyer puts the money in your hand, that is for sure a desirable outcome. Especially, if you get top $ because of the excellent condition of the merchandise:thumbsup:


----------



## Northernstar

Caught a good hockey game on Saturday @ our fave arena (The Red Wings come up here for summer camp)- a little drive but always worth it! Our team won 4-2... Yesss!!  ** That's DH going on ahead to get our tickets, sporting his new RW's cap haha









Last night both DS's were home, and we celebrated oldest DS's birthday- he's also only a few weeks away from his new position as heavy machine operator for an innovative company, "Badger", (precision drilling using water) for the pipelines. An honor to be selected and he's had to prove his skills.... Once again, _thank you, Alberta_ for inventing the hydrovac, thus bringing him back to N MI!! 

Time to go feed the mares, and wishing all good luck and good cheer with all of your life/horse adventures!! God Bless!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, sounds like you had a horse _Sunday_ instead of a horse _Monday_! Did you get any pictures of this filly? More info please!

TJ, what a fabulous horse Monday! You got the canter :claplus, you were able to control the horse, without reins even?!! How cool is that? 

So, you were able to canter, and then slow her down. That should be a big relief to you, to know you can control the speed and the gait. 

PH13, I would not send a saddle across the country on a trial, to someone that you don't know. The buyer needs to decide if the risk is worth the cost savings. 

An option would be to give the buyer a refund if the saddle is not right, say a seven day return, however, you might want the buyer to pay for an independant evaluation of the saddle before you send it, and on it's return (if it is returned). For instance, your could return $300 of the $400 on the return of the saddle in the same condition. The $100 would cover evaluation, time the saddle is not available to be sold to someone else, etc.

Out of curiosity, what kind of saddle is it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, the horse connection, instant attraction or a love that grows over time...

I have had both! My first horse "love" was a beautiful grade chestnut gelding, full of fire and energy. He was about 15.2h, chestnut gelding with a flowing mane & tail, and a straight as arrow stripe down the center of his face. He was full of fire and energy, and had a beautiful arched neck. I think he had some Morgan in him, but he was of a good medium build. 

i had just sold my first pony, and was ready for the horse of my dreams to come along. This horse was owned by a girl that was scared to death of him. Her father would drop her off at the barn once a week, and she would give him a few strokes of a brush and then go walk in the woods or sit around and wait to be picked up. 

If her dad stayed, she would reluctantly get on the horse for about 5 minutes. 

So, I made friends with her, and recieved permission to ride her horse! I was thrilled. I found out the horse's name previously had been Chief, and so that is what i called him. The owner had changed his name to Mesmer. 

Cont...


----------



## AnitaAnne

So I began to ride Chief, and it was glorious! He was forward and fun, without bucking or rearing. He had been riden "English", but at the grand age of 13, I felt English was for sissies! I was a cowgirl, and rode him western 

He would come trotting up to me when I called him, so I was sure we were meant to be...

And then her dad found out I was riding instead of her, and the hammer came down. I was told to stay off of him, unless I wanted to buy him, and the cost to own my love was $650. 

I was determined to save up the money to get him. I had about $200 from the sale of my pony, but realistically, I knew it would be at least 6 months, more like a year before I could save up enough to buy him. Asking my parents for money was out of the question.

So for the next month i groomed him and loved on him, and then one day I came to the barn and my beautiful Chief was gone. :-( I didn't have the money to buy him, so he was sold to someone else. 

I thought my heart would break. Instead of looking for another horse, I used my money to take lessons at one of those sissy English barns. :hide: 

I had discovered, while riding Chief, the thrill of jumping, and the agony of a western horn in the chest as I soared over the rails. :shock:


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I definitely want a second opinion...maybe a third. No hoof, no horse.
> 
> Ellen, I tried last year to keep Jay barefoot, but out on some of our trails away from home, they were just too rocky and he got really sore, so I shoed him again.
> 
> I also just think he honestly ....doesn't KNOW what is causing the discomfort and isn't saying.


Some horses just do better with shoes. If he is comfortable when he wears shoes and tender barefoot, I would use shoes. I think that your trimmer did a sort of weird trim so that could be the issue.


----------



## Stan

A bit of useless information.

Bugs also like his tomatoes ripe. I now giving him one when I'm in the garden. He does such a good job of stretching over the fence and fixing his gaze on the tomatoes then at me then the tomatoes. 

Rick sorry to here about Doc Its a ****** when the condition drops of and then wont go back on again. Is there some thing in the hay that is causing problems. I had one of mine froth at the mouth and nostrils while eating hay. I never found out the problem but it went when I changed the hay supply.

Nickers get a different farrier but see the work before allowing work on Jay I have a good farrier but I have never seen him trim Bugs like the pictures of Jay Mine leves the hoof longer in the toe.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, is this what you were referring to ? Long Toe and Under Run Heel

The farrier called back last night....but I was in the shower. :-( She said they aren't really taking more clients, but if I was nearby someone....they may consider doing us.

I put a call back in. Keeping my fingers crossed. (where's the emoticon for that?)


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ, what a fabulous horse Monday! You got the canter :claplus, you were able to control the horse, without reins even?!! How cool is that?
> 
> So, you were able to canter, and then slow her down. That should be a big relief to you, to know you can control the speed and the gait.


Thanks, AA, but it wasn't quite like that, lol! Janice had control of Baiely on a lunge line. I just went a few strides then hung on thru panic. Don't know how i stopped her except that it happened when Janice told me to breathe down & sit back. next time will be better...right now just very happy with overcoming a hurdle


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hee's another article. 

Underrun Heels--Not So Innocent | TheHorse.com

That's what he has...right? Long toes and underrun heels....right?


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> right toe next to my little toe cramped up & was painful. As for the biking shorts...this is where delicacy has to come in: blood from the right side of my you-know-what c-word; not a lot (but have had trouble w/sitting deep & not sitting onto my pelvis...hopefully today's lesson helped w/that).


What kind of toe is this?
Would that be the right side of your cookie cutter?

I could not resist. 

Good job on the canter TJ!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> What kind of toe is this?
> Would that be the right side of your cookie cutter?
> 
> I could not resist.
> 
> Good job on the canter TJ!!!!


Yes. Apparently I'm cutting my cookies unevenly:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Wet out to feed the boys last night and they were all to eager to meet us at the fence. lol










TJ glad you got the canter in for a few strides. Hopefully you can get a full circle in that next time before you start thinking about cutting cookies again. Maybe get one of those seat savers to help soften the cookie bearing barren.

Today MIL has her doctor appointment to find out what all the results are and what the options are. The oncologist called yesterday to set up an appointment for this afternoon and she burst into tears as she knows what that means. I told DW this was why I disagreed with waiting to tell her incase one of these calls came in before the doctor's appointment. Is the past now and time to deal with what the doc says today.

Also wanted to share another couple of pics of Jesa to lighten the mood as she is so good at doing. She likes to grab my hard hat, safety glasses and welding cap out of the seat and wear them like I do. Then she loves wearing my cowboy hat. How does one resist that smile? I have yet to figure it out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> HP, is this what you were referring to ? Long Toe and Under Run Heel
> 
> The farrier called back last night....but I was in the shower. :-( She said they aren't really taking more clients, but if I was nearby someone....they may consider doing us.
> 
> I put a call back in. Keeping my fingers crossed. (where's the emoticon for that?)


That is exactly the problem, long toe, underrun heels. I see it happen when the farrier will slowly leave the toe just a bit longer than the last time, over and over again. The heels begin to drop, then start to grow at such a sharp angle, they get under run. 

But the left front, that looks like it is becomeing a club foot, which is a whole 'nother problem.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Thanks, AA, but it wasn't quite like that, lol! Janice had control of Baiely on a lunge line. I just went a few strides then hung on thru panic. Don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how i stopped her except that it happened when Janice told me to breathe down & sit back. next time will be better...right now just very happy with overcoming a hurdle


You see it your way, I see it my way 

Think positive!! You did stop her when Janice told you how! You did it!!!

Next time, right before you canter, plaster a big grin  on your face, and chant to yourself, I love to canter...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, Jesa is too cute! Growing like a weed too, those legs are getting _long_. Might be time to start looking for a pony for her:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Not until we find out what the mother is going to do. She has talked about staying in the area where she is when she gets out and coming after Jesa to go there with her. She has gotten back to the girl we knew just before she went in and looney as a Bessie Bug as my DW calls it. She has no care about anyone but herself and how no one is helping her get back up when she gets out. She is ****ed because we claimed Jesa on our taxes instead of letting her claim her. I told her to pound sand as we are the ones who foot the bill for her the last two years and is only fair that we claim her on taxes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> PH13, I would not send a saddle across the country on a trial, to someone that you don't know. The buyer needs to decide if the risk is worth the cost savings.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what kind of saddle is it?


Its a Wintec Wide All Purpose.


Ya interested? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

PH, I would not send it without full payment with 80% reimbursement if returned in same condition as sent.

That has always been the offer to me on saddles I was interested in.


AA I have your DD's ribbon from her last ACTHA ride in the truck and keep forgetting to send it. I need to put it in the mail with a MO from the sale of your saddle. Keep forgetting that too. I'll text you for address.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. Everyone

Hope everyone is well. Wow, it's been about 4 days in a row of high 50's and low 60's. When we finally go back to winter, it going to kill me. 

I am going back to look at the horse tomorrow. Will be sure to get some pictures. Her name is Peaches. She is 4 years old and has been raised by the owners. She is a palomino with very dainty features. She has great hooves and no shoes. She does well without shoes so I am going to try to keep her that way if she continues to do well without them. (If she works out for the trial period) I hope the stallion she is out of is there tomorrow so I can get a picture of him. He looks like a horse out of one of those fantasy stories. He is a cremelo and is absolutely gorgeous. Stallions can be aggressive, but he has the calmest behavior for a stud that I have ever seen. The owners have several colts and fillies from him and the wife, S, rides one a 6 year old filly from him. The husband, A, is getting ready to start working with another filly from the stallion this spring which has same calm demeanor as other foals. A is still going to help me sell River, but has done some rethinking about the type of rider he needs. Very confident and experienced rider. MR came to mind when he said that. MR, I'll bet you could ride him easily since you are accustomed to that breed which are wonderful horses but need that level of horseman to be partners. 

While we were eating, we discussed the situation surrounding River and came to agreement that the people A traded with misrepresented him. Both, A and myself, like River. He is a good horse. I really want to see him do well. I am just not the one to do it. A admitted that riding River without chinstrap was a mistake. When he spooked at the cows, A had no brakes for all of that get up go. These colts they raise are ridden without a chinstrap and he never has a problem with them. I guess it is similar to a horse that works well in a simple broken snaffle bit. Some horses just need more leverage as long as the rider has good hands. The big advantage I have with Peaches is that they know her bloodlines and have experienced her behavior over a long period of time since they raised her. I might not have even had an opportunity at Peaches if I had not have bought River. Tomorrow will tell. They have a round pen and I am going to go thru the steps I would here preparing her to ride. That way I can clean her feet, groom her, saddle and bridle her. These people have really gone above and beyond to help me with no obligation. My fear level had risen since I observed River's behavior, and the panic was even greater when I put my foot in the stirrup to mount Peaches. I thought I was going to throw up. TJ I really understand and I know that we both will make it past these obstacles. Just like Janice, both of them were right there encouraging me. No frustration or impatience. No pressure. It was almost like the perfect therapy session. 

You know, I have prayed to God about this. Just like the support I get from yall was a blessing from God, so this situation seems. After the situation with River, I point blank asked the LORD to send me my horse. I don't know if that was inappropriate or at least no more so than a child asking a parent who loves them for something that the child truly wants.

Sorry about the novel, but I really wanted you guys to know the story so you would understand what was going on. If she turns out to be the horse, well, what can I say, but ' all things happen for a reason.' That thread truly inch by inch does bring order to the cloth to form something nice.:wink::wink::wink:

Have a good day and God bless and keep you.


----------



## Roadyy

Great story Ellen. I will add my prayers to yours for the best outcome. It is God's will, not our own and in his time it will come to pass.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I agree 100%. Thanx for the prayers.

So glad to see you guys making such headway in your horse career. I know you are having fun. So wonderful to see. Hopefully, one day I can break away somehow, me and my horse:wink: and meet yall for a ride. Still will have to figure something out for my hens. Don't know what yet, but working on it. Chicken sitting like baby sitting????


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

Hope you are able to remedy Jay's hoof problems. Underrun heels do cause the frog to atrophy because it hampers the mechanics involved in proper frog development which helps healthy blood flow within the hoof. Since domestic confined horses do not have the ability to naturally wear the hooves foraging for food, trimming is necessary. Careful corrective trimming of the heel to encourage the heel backwards helps along with an equally conservative shortening and shaping of the toes. It has to be gradual. With the help of a farrier, I was able to bring Red's feet out of the traditional long toe no heel twh trim to a more normal shaped foot for his front feet. His back feet never were a problem. I would have to trim with nips at first, but once I got them like they were suppose be, just maintenance trims with a rasp were effective. It just took me longer with his front feet. My Hoofjack paid for itself 10x over. Oh my back. When I sold him, his feet were strong enough to easily manage gravel. Of course, that expensive supplement for hooves and hair helped a lot, too. Between the trimming and supplement, he had four healthy and strong feet!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: look forward to hearing about how things go with Peaches. and of course we need pictures!!

Sue: the video of the race is up and a lovely watch. congrats again to your dad.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Its a Wintec Wide All Purpose.
> 
> 
> Ya interested? :wink: :lol:


Nope, sorry! 

I have a Wintec CAIR Dressage 17.5 for sale, and a Crates 15" Endurance model still to sell.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a Wintec CAIR Dressage 17.5 for sale, and a Crates 15" Endurance model still to sell.


I swear they reproduce in the night sometimes..


----------



## ellen hays

Yesterday I couldn't think of the other natural hoof care practitioner. His name is Jaime Jackson. Between the information that has been gathered due to his and Pete Ramey's work in natural hoof care this area is an interesting place to explore. Everyone has their particular preferences and needs, so this might not be for everyone, but it did give me a great deal of insight of the importance of a horses hooves functioning correctly. Thus, promoting good equine hoof health! The two are very closely connected. Just understanding the horses hoof helps to avoid injury when some so called farriers get turned loose on horse feet You know enough to run em off. One farrier was so appalled at me trying to have unshod hooves he mauled Red's hoof wall while mocking me. Red had beautiful smooth well shaped hoof walls. Before I could stop him ran his rasp all over them. Not enough cause injury to Red, but enough temporarily ruin the appearance of them. I couldn't believe that there were so called professionals with such contempt for different methods of hoof care. It really hurt me and of course I had to look at those exterior hoof walls until they grew out. This is so no one has to be made to feel like a fool like I did and avoid falling in that hole Just a little venting and ranting Some farriers have great contempt for barefoot hoof care. Some have the insight that if they become familiar with this preference and offer those services, it can increase their customer base. The latter shows absence the Neanderthal mentality. What a breath of fresh air


----------



## Roadyy

Got great news from doctor. MIL's cancer is only in the lungs. Now she meets with the oncologist this afternoon to see what the plan for treatment is. 

Praise God and thank all of you who prayed over this. I also thank those who sent jingles and good thoughts as well. They are greatly appreciated.

I will update with treatment process when I get that info.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

That is great news. With medical treatments as they are now, that can probably be in remission within a year. I pray for a rapid recovery for her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Rick continued prays for your MIL.

Ellen I am glad you have someone to help you with River and finding the right one for you.

NM yes that is the series I was referring to. Some good info there.

The lady I am subbing for didn't come today. She is supposed to start tomorrow but only part time to see if she can do it. No idea what all this means for me. I did find out that there are no others in the district licence to counsel. That's good for me. The saga continues....


----------



## ellen hays

Well gang

Hope everyone has a good nite. I am looking forward to tomorrow. I just hope it turns out to be promising. Will take my cell phone and will try to get some pictures. Yall all have a good evening. God bless. Will check in tomorrow and let you know how things went.


----------



## loosie

Hi NM, wow, stretchy feets! Firstly, if you would like some educated opinions here, it would be best to start a thread for this in Hoofcare, where relevant people will see it. I urge you also to look into Dr Bowker's work - it's heavy(he goes to a biological level) but well worth it & you will better understand what's going on/wrong. Visiting the lamenessprevention.org will also help you better understand hoof balance & how to deal with it.



NickerMaker71 said:


> the farrier said he had Navicular!:shock: Because of his contracting heels. I had him x-rayed. No signs of Navicular,


Yes, by the look of those feet, he would likely have some internal heel problems. Was he lame, that the farrier said that, or were they warning you it was a likely problem with those feet in that state? That's good, if problems haven't yet got to bony changes, but they are the _result_ of chronic soft tissue damage, which happens before the bones change. This cannot be seen on radiographs, and you need an ultrasound to see that. Absence of bony changes don't rule out 'navicular syndrome', although it used to be only diagnosed as 'navicular disease' if there were bony changes evident, before people understood about other damage.

The major problem I see with those feet are the very long, crushed forward heels. Given the shape of the frog etc, it's been a very long term problem. That desperately needs addressing, BUT you may not(can't be sure just from those pics) be able to *lower* the heels a lot ATM, and perhaps more to the point, those heels aren't in a position to be able to support him at present, so he will need some support & protection under his frogs, to allow him to comfortably start using his heels.



> Also when I bought him, he had a bad case of thrush, which last farrier visit he said he looked clear. I am always maintaining that. M had once said that sometimes thrush pockets could be opened up when trimmed....when he is tender after a trim I contribute the tenderness to this....but I never confirmed with the farrier. (there again...she may be way off, as she has been in the past)


Yes, thrush can be a 'side effect' of weak heels, but superficially at least, that doesn't look to be too bad. Until the hooves can be got healthier, it may be a case of constant management to minimise/avoid infection tho. Feeding MSM has been found to be helpful in reducing susceptibility to infections though.


----------



## ellen hays

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> You see it your way, I see it my way
> 
> Think positive!! You did stop her when Janice told you how! You did it!!!
> 
> Next time, right before you canter, plaster a big grin  on your face, and chant to yourself, I love to canter...


I might just do that AA..plaster on that grin & since I've heard here it's good to sing (to keep breathing!) I'll chant it out loud And, er, Janice was quite emphatic when she said "You stopped her, did you know that? I didn't, YOU did"....all I could do at that point was...not sure what I did..I think I said "I did?" I was just awfully stunned to still be on top of Bailey instead of beneath her hooves:shock:

Thanks everyone very much for your support (for the past almost 2 years!)

...I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter...............................................................................................


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Rick continued prays for your MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady I am subbing for didn't come today. She is supposed to start tomorrow but only part time to see if she can do it. No idea what all this means for me. I did find out that there are no others in the district licence to counsel. That's good for me. The saga continues....


Had a thought: this lady's been there a long time right, previous to her leave(s)? If it was me, I'd be right in there asking her in the manner which it would suit her to be asked, her opinions/her strategies/her methods w/the job...anything & everything; be a "student" of hers. That way, she may feel, if she's inclined to retire, that "oh, I feel confident that this woman can 'fill my shoes', I can leave my charge in good hands".

Well...that would only work if she's the sort of person open to the exchange, of course. Hopefully she's not the "arge & in charge" type who will walk in & instantly be resentful.

Much hope to you HP!!


----------



## tjtalon

HP meant to type "large & in charge"...you know the type..


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


Good luck tomorrow, Ellen! Four year old mare?? You're VERY brave, in my opinion, w/that, but you have so much more experience than I do. I sure hope she's the One for you, that would be wonderful! Much luck, will be thinking of you


----------



## tjtalon

Me, if I could have a horse, I'd like some ol' duffer w/a kind eye, in good health, 15 hands max, 10-18 years old...been there/done that, solid feet, with a good heart and mind who loves to walk, trot, wander & explore..but won't be scared by the errant bird or bag or even coyote. A trail buddy. Solid, reliable, likes me pretty okay & puts up with a lot of grooming & picking up his feet to clean & check for okay-ness.

Sounds like a retired ranch horse mustang-x, huh?! Ok, there might be some excitement about cows...

(That's why, as an aside, I want to learn the canter, so if something happens, I can SIT it).

Well, now you'all have heard about my "dream horse". Don't have the resources to even begin to think of "maybe someday" (I know, "miracles happen", but that would be huge...the horse, the wherewithall to take care of him & all that entails...the truck...the trailer...you see where I'm going with this).

Nice dream 'tho!


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, glad your MIL's cancer is just local. Sometimes they can remove it and aim for definitive healing. Jesa is so cute. Not a baby anymore, cute little girl. I admire what you do for her, not knowing what the future holds. 

TJ: You cantered!!! Your brain played tricks on you, but your body did the right thing. You are more ready for this than you think. Stop thinking and let your body find the rythm. It's FUN!!!

Ellen, you rode too? Good for you. The right horse, this one or another, will come along to find you. 

Day off today, went backcountry skiing. Too cold to ride or even take the dogs on trail, but believe me, I was hot! Good exercise for sure. 

On the trail between two lakes


----------



## Eole

I forgot:

Sue: congratulations to your dad! :clap:

I just watched the video of Dezba winning, she was ahead most of the way. Very fun to Watch.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AH! Loosie! SueC must have sent you my way! :wink: THANK YOU!

My guy is an old cattle horse. I've only had him a year and a half now....I highly suspect he hadn't been taken real good care of...as you mentioned with his feet.

I do have the thrush under control it seems. I use NO THRUSH on him and it seems to keep it at bay.

When the farrier first saw his feet and the contracted heels, he immediately said Navicular!:shock: I got the impression that he believes that navicular CAUSES the contracted heels. My heart sunk of course. I had him only a month if that. Had the vet in, xrayed. She did say, and I had read that they can't get exclusive pictures, but she was pretty confident he didn't have it.

What I *have *learned, that if I don't get this fixed, it *could turn *into 
navicular, and I believe that is what you are saying.

You asked if he was lame when the farrier told me about navicular, and I can't be certain. That first summer, last summer, actually, he was continueally off and on 'tender'. I doctored the thrush, and for a while he was cutting the heels....but I felt the trims were always inconsistent....as was his lameness.

This past summer he rode way better. Rarely lame, and if so, for a day or two. I have him on Cosequin with MSM. That stuff is *magic!*

Really it just seems that he is 'tender' after the trims, especially when not shod. 

Got the call from the highly recommeneded guy tonight. He is going to come look at him *Thursday!:happydance::happydance: *I am thrilled to say the least. I got word he didn't take new customers, let alone see me this week. We talked on the phone and I feel a lot better. I have wigged myself out about this situation. I hope there is some good news for his feet and he can be comfortable. I suspect my guy Jay doesn't remember what comfy feet are. :-( Keep your fingers crossed for us.

Now that is off my plate......TJ, I'm very proud of you!!!! You did it girl!!

Roaddy, hoping MIL gets good treatment and does well. Jessa is SO cute! She's growing like a week!

HP, thanks for the links, I will continue to read! Forever learning! GOOD LUCK with the job situation!

Ellen....a four year old? Wow! Braver than I! :wink: Wishing you the BEST!

Oh, Loosie....you said 'comfortably using his heels'.....so would it then be that his heels hurt? Is that why it feels sometimes he walks 'tippy toed'? That's what I call it. Or is it the frog that would hurt? Or all of it? Just tring to learn here. Thanks for popping over to my 'safe little world' here. 

Well, all, the meatloaf is now done....I can go to bed! LOL 

Thanks for putting up with me and my madness. I am such a worry wart, but my guy Jay is so very precious to me...and such a dang GOOD horse! He needs my help! I wish I would have pushed on with my gut feeling sooner!

Night all!


----------



## Northernstar

loosie said:


> Hi NM, wow, stretchy feets! Firstly, if you would like some educated opinions here, it would be best to start a thread for this in Hoofcare, where relevant people will see it. I urge you also to look into Dr Bowker's work - it's heavy(he goes to a biological level) but well worth it & you will better understand what's going on/wrong. Visiting the lamenessprevention.org will also help you better understand hoof balance & how to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by the look of those feet, he would likely have some internal heel problems. Was he lame, that the farrier said that, or were they warning you it was a likely problem with those feet in that state? That's good, if problems haven't yet got to bony changes, but they are the _result_ of chronic soft tissue damage, which happens before the bones change. This cannot be seen on radiographs, and you need an ultrasound to see that. Absence of bony changes don't rule out 'navicular syndrome', although it used to be only diagnosed as 'navicular disease' if there were bony changes evident, before people understood about other damage.
> 
> The major problem I see with those feet are the very long, crushed forward heels. Given the shape of the frog etc, it's been a very long term problem. That desperately needs addressing, BUT you may not(can't be sure just from those pics) be able to *lower* the heels a lot ATM, and perhaps more to the point, those heels aren't in a position to be able to support him at present, so he will need some support & protection under his frogs, to allow him to comfortably start using his heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thrush can be a 'side effect' of weak heels, but superficially at least, that doesn't look to be too bad. Until the hooves can be got healthier, it may be a case of constant management to minimise/avoid infection tho. Feeding MSM has been found to be helpful in reducing susceptibility to infections though.


 loosie, your expertise and insight is, as always, spot on! I've seen your input over time, and you are seldom without a solid answer


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes and they will be needed more now than before. The good news was short lived by the voice of the Oncologist. The cancer is incurable and due to it being in both lungs in several spots she is not a candidate for surgery or Radiation. Her only hope of any longevity is Chemotherapy and if it works will likely only prolong life another 1-3 years. Without the treatment or if it doesn't work we are looking at 6-8 months. She has opted to give the first round a try to see if it has any effect on it which will consist of having a port implanted so they can direct the Chemo straight in and go ahead with first four hour treatment. In three weeks she will get another four hour treatment then wait a few days to get another PET scan( full body scan) to see if it has slowed it down. If it has then she agrees to do more if not then she does not want to risk quantity over quality.

I bust out in tears when she told me she has every intention of being around for Amber's graduation(8th grade now) and to harass me a few more years. We have always aggravated each other with light hearted picking that her and her daughter have not been able to do without getting mad. Someone is cutting onions again so I will stop here.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Rick...such very very hard news. Don't know what else to say, but my heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## corgi

Rick, I am so very sorry to hear this. Just know I am thinking of your family and sending prayers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rick, don't even know what to say. MIL has a tough road ahead, as do all of you. 

We are here for you and will be continuing those prayers. Someone is cutting onions here too. 

:hug:


----------



## Blue

O Roadyy! I'm so sorry to hear this. I was so looking forward to optimistic news! Big hug to you and your family. Yeah, onions.


----------



## Celeste

Sorry to hear your bad news, Rick.


----------



## Roadyy

I am a stickler for not freely accepting what Doctor's tell me is an only option. Frankly it ****es me off and makes me go looking for better options. Maybe my refusal to accept bad news, but it led me to look for All natural cancer treatments. 

I found a site that is dedicated to more natural treatment that the mainstream refuse to highlight because it doesn't have patentable products like chemo, radiation and surgery.

The fact that she hasn't had any treatment yet is an even bigger plus if we can get her started on it.

I will post the link to the site for anyone who wishes to look at it for any kind of cancer. A very eye opening read for those naturalist out there. Just go back to the home page as this is just the lung cancer treatment.


Lung Cancer or Lung Cancer and Emphysema - Cancer Tutor


Just ****es me off to no end that we can be such sheep sometimes and accept whatever the white coats tell us is book. These treatments are yielding near 100% survival by reverting cancer cells back into normal cells instead of trying to kill them which kills normal cells more often than it kills the cancer. Curing cancer is not profitable like researching cancer is. That is researching not finding a cure. 

Did you know that they claim cancer is caused by damaged DNA and is how they claim there is no cure for it? If you or someone you know has it or if it is in your family history then I beg you to do more research than going to the hospital for information.


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I am going to print this off Sue. I actually understood thise! LOL


I'm glad, though I wasn't expressing that super clearly! ;-)




> I did see him tonight and said I was concerned. He said sometimes he sees the 'tenderness' on newly trimmed horses when it's so cold.....the hard frozen ground makes it tough for tender feet.....BUT what I have read on line is that feet shouldn't EVER be tender...correct?


Ideally yes - both for you and your horse! ;-) But when a horse has pretty deformed feet, and especially if they are very overlength, then a horse may be tender for a day or two after a trim (but not when on soft ground). This effect can be reduced by doing the gradual rasping thing every couple of days after a moderate corrective trim, rather than going more radically on the corrective trim. A hoof that is in need of rehabilitaton is going to be more tender after a trim than a healthy hoof, which should not be tender after a trim (except for maybe a day or two on rough surfaces like gravel, especially when the ground is moist, and therefore the hooves too.)



> Ellen, I tried last year to keep Jay barefoot, but out on some of our trails away from home, they were just too rocky and he got really sore, so I shoed him again.


You might consider trying boots! They protect the sole and allow you to touch up your horse with a rasp frequently.




> So Sue...since you've seen things like this....you think it's fixable? I know it may take time....but hoping it is.


Yes, I think this kind of stuff is generally fixable - and it's very common. Had a chat to my father last night on the phone (post win family euphoria ;-) ) and he mentioned Dezba came to him hardly able to hobble, with heels underrun and starting to contract, hooves overlength, hoof walls splaying, and the frog non-functional (similar to how your horse looks now). He said a good rule with hooves like that is to trim the toe down first and then take the heel down as far as you can on that first trim *with the aim of getting an acceptable angle*. He says if you take the heel down first during that trim, you can end up not being able to take enough toe to get an acceptable angle, because in his experience the toe is quick to get to tender tissue in those cases (and it's usually bruised, like your own toes would be after running an hour or two in tight stilettos... his analogy ;-)).

Dad says for the first half year he was just correcting her feet and conditioning her barefoot on soft ground - jogging her on his sand track - no fast work on hard tracks at that point. He says he was after her with the rasp at least twice a week to progressively get a normal hoof. He also says he doesn't leave shoes on for more than three weeks, and only uses them because the harness racing track surfaces have bluemetal (tiny sharp gravel) in them, which is not nice to run on barefoot.

Dezba hit herself all over the place when running before my father got her - he worked trackwork together with the previous owner, who demonstrated the problems to him. She had all sorts of boots on for protection. She now doesn't wear any boots, not even bell boots, and her gaits are clean.

You can see she's light on her feet now! The video link has now been added to this page:

Race Results -PINJARRAÂ*Â*19 January 2015- Australian Harness Racing


Dad has had a few horse over the years he's taken on and been successful with after they came to the end of the line elsewhere. He says it's always three things troubling those horses:

1) Hooves not in good shape
2) Stressed out and overworked (but not necessarily fit)
3) Not enough TLC - horses appreciate a warm relationship with their human being


----------



## Remali

Oh Roadyy, I'm so sorry, I wish I knew what to say. I agree with you though, about not giving up and keep looking for answers, I never accept the first doctor's opinion. I also hate when doctors tell you, "it is the only option". I like to tell them, "baloney". I have a friend who never gave up, and never accepted the first doctor telling her to "get her affairs" in order (she had advanced stage melanoma that had spread). She flew to other states for clinical trials, and went to other doctors. If she had listened to the first doctor she maybe would have given up. But that was over 15 years ago, and my friend is still cancer-free, the docs down in Madison at the hospital there call her the "miracle lady". Never give up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick: so very sorry to hear about your MIL. I haven't had a chance to read the info you linked to yet, but I hope your MIL and those important to her are able to find a treatment plan that works, whatever the source. :hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I just wanted to pop in and tell you that I am so sorry about your MIL. That is brutal news to say the least. It sounds like she has a great deal of support from her family. That will take some of the sharp edge off of the harsh reality that you are all having to deal with. As was said before, we are all here for you. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: I don't know what to say. :-( I wish all of your family all the very best. :hug:


----------



## loosie

NM, no worries, but please start a thread in hoofcare if you want more hoof advice - I feel like I'm eavesdropping here... not to mention sifting through the other conversations to find yours.



NickerMaker71 said:


> When the farrier first saw his feet and the contracted heels, he immediately said Navicular!:shock: I got the impression that he believes that navicular CAUSES the contracted heels. My heart sunk of course. I had him only a month if that. Had the vet in, xrayed. She did say, and I had read that they can't get exclusive pictures, but she was pretty confident he didn't have it.
> 
> What I *have *learned, that if I don't get this fixed, it *could turn *into
> navicular, and I believe that is what you are saying.


Be interested to see those xrays??

'Navicular syndrome' was a term for 'unexplained'(ie not blatantly obvious as something else) heel pain. They used to(& maybe some vets still do) classify it as 'navicular disease' only when obvious bony changes are evident. These days they tend to see it all as 'navicular syndrome', with or without bony changes. It is more frequently recognised as a 'whole foot' problem & the navicular bone is just one part that can be damaged in the process. So in your second statement above, yes, if untreated, it is likely to lead to bony changes as well. Check out Navicular Syndrome for a basic overview, but as mentioned, Dr Bowker is one to really look to for details.

Contraction doesn't _cause_ damage to the navicular bone particularly, but it is one more 'symptom' of weak heels(& generally long toes) that goes along with the problem. 'Negative plane' P3 angles, crushed or excessively low heels(heels should be short/low tho), no support under the foot, &/or long toes seem to be most often mechanical culprits. It seems that due to weak heels &/or long toes, horses avoid using their heels - tippy toeing - and it is thought that the toe first impacts are the biggest factor in further damage - damage to the extensor process, low ringbone and damage to the DDFT, Nav bone & back of P3 from N. bone being pushed against it.



> You asked if he was lame when the farrier told me about navicular, and I can't be certain. That first summer, last summer, actually, he was continueally off and on 'tender'. I doctored the thrush, and for a while he was cutting the heels....but I felt the trims were always inconsistent....as was his lameness.


That's lame. Please don't ride or work him when he's lame, whether you call it just 'tender' or otherwise. Yes, horses are stoic & these things can be inconsistent. You may be able to get him comfortable & moving well with padded boots though. I was going to suggest you try to find a good farrier who _will _consistently trim those overgrown heels though, but fingers x'd you have found him.

Re weak heels though, regardless of the trim(well, broadly speaking) that's not going to miraculously fix what's going on inside, and you need to ensure his feet are adequately protected & supported underneath to move comfortably & therefore correctly, & therefore start building strength in them. Realistically though, if he's an old horse & has never been able to grow strong DC's, then while you can still improve the problems & prevent them progressing, he may always need extra protection/support for work. My preference where possible is padded hoof boots - you'd use 'frog support' pads for him. 

I would be extremely hesitant to go anywhere near regular peripheral loading rims, heartbars or otherwise. While there are ways of shoeing to improve hoof function, generally this is a palliative measure only which allows the actual problems to continue to progress.



> This past summer he rode way better. Rarely lame, and if so, for a day or two. I have him on Cosequin with MSM. That stuff is *magic!*


Yes, nutrition plays a huge part in health, and MSM has indeed been found to greatly reduce susceptibility to infection. Also consider the info on gravelproofhoof.org as among other good effects, adequate magnesium has been shown to improve caudal hoof strength & thickness of the DC's.



> Really it just seems that he is 'tender' after the trims, especially when not shod.


Yes & if the farrier is trimming toe from ground surface, obviously neglecting those huge heels, and not bevelling the breakover where it's needed, that is indeed part of the problem, but remember, even if he did trim them perfectly for what they need, the horse's feet are too weak for the frogs etc to be forced into more of a support role without extra support/protection.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Dear Roaddy,

So sorry to hear about your MIL. When you first mentioned her diagnosis, I was so afraid of this....my MIL also had it.

She was diagnosised in 2000 and we lost her in 2002. The chemo and what-not helped keep her with us for a while longer.

I am hoping you are able to find some alternative solutions.

Please remember we are all here with you and *for you* as this will be a long journey.

All the best to you and your family. Enjoy every precious moment.


----------



## ellen hays

I went to see the horse today. I walked to the pasture and got her. She was very easy to catch. We walked back and I tied her to their trailer. Began to brush her and picking up her feet. She is an affectionate horse and likes attention. She is not pushy. The only time she did anything that seemed pushy was when I was leading her, she would walk past me and attempt to lead. I pulled her in and made her walk behind me. She didn't jig or get excited at any time. The only time she was reactive, and it was minimal, was when the dogs ran around the house after something in the front of the house. She simply looked in that direction in a quick manner. Her conformation is good and her feet are healthy, well angled and unshod. She never seemed tender walking on grass, gravel or pavement. She really seems sensible. I kept thinking of two posts today driving over there reflecting caution due to her age. I began riding Red at 4 yrs. He was very compliant and I never had any trouble with him until he got older and developed his own mind about things. I didn't ride her because I didn't feel confident. I spent a good deal of time just watching her reactions and behavior. When I decided to turn her into the pasture, she walked calmly to the gate and stood quietly while I loosened her halter. Once released she walked off from me and after about 10 yards she broke into a gait and then began to gallop towards her herdmates. I really never saw any misbehavior during the time I was with her. I am attaching a picture of her and of her sire. He is beautiful. Behavior and looks.


----------



## SueC

(More hooves)

Thanks loosie for dropping in!  This is so helpful. 

Loosie is in Victoria, on the other side of Australia. The Eastern states mob refer to us in WA as "sandgropers"... because over 90% of our population lives on deep sand sandplains (ancient beaches) - the biggest one stretching along the West Coast from above Geraldton 400km north of Perth down past Busselton 200km south of Perth. The ramifications on hoof care are that if your horse is standing and walking on loose beach sand (and being worked on sand), the frog of a hoof being rehabilitated automatically gets support from underneath. This is not the case when the horse is standing on firm, level ground.




loosie said:


> 'Navicular syndrome' was a term for 'unexplained'(ie not blatantly obvious as something else) heel pain. They used to(& maybe some vets still do) classify it as 'navicular disease' only when obvious bony changes are evident. These days they tend to see it all as 'navicular syndrome', with or without bony changes...


Super clear explanation in that post! 

It's such a shame that so many horses struggle with such problems, isn't it? Especially when the vast majority of it could be prevented if horses' hooves were regularly trimmed short and to the correct angle from the go-get (since in most situations, the wear on the hoof of a domestic horse isn't going to be the same as that of a wild horse...most domestic horses just don't go anywhere near the distances wild horses do, not to mention barefoot...)

...or if people who shoe their horses didn't have 6-8 week intervals between calling their farrier, but 3-week intervals... (and barefooted and booted instead if their pursuits make that possible)




> ....You may be able to get him comfortable & moving well with padded boots though. I was going to suggest you try to find a good farrier who _will _consistently trim those overgrown heels though, but fingers x'd you have found him.
> 
> Re weak heels though, regardless of the trim(well, broadly speaking) that's not going to miraculously fix what's going on inside, and you need to ensure his feet are adequately protected & supported underneath to move comfortably & therefore correctly, & therefore start building strength in them. Realistically though, if he's an old horse & has never been able to grow strong DC's, then while you can still improve the problems & prevent them progressing, he may always need extra protection/support for work. My preference where possible is padded hoof boots - you'd use 'frog support' pads for him.


...so many riders say to me, "Oh, good hoof boots are so expensive!" If you compare that cost to the cost of getting a farrier to re-shoe your horse at 3-week intervals (and bills from veterinarians being consulted), the investment pays even really quickly! And when rehabbing a hoof: Priceless. My dad says when he rehabs, the horses are barefoot: You can't rehab a hoof very effectively with horseshoes on - even in sand. It gets in the way of the continuous correction required in that process.

...also: If you don't have any beach sand in your paddock, it might pay to dig out the place your horse rests most frequently, and dump a truckload of sand in that patch. That way, the horse's frogs are supported at least when resting. (Sawdust in walk-in-walk-out stalls is also an option, but I don't like horses being _confined_ to stalls, they need to move...)

I seem to recall that one of the hoof rehab places in Victoria to which loosie sent me a link once actually had a system where horses are on supportive footing (different types for different stages) and are encouraged to move freely. 




> I would be extremely hesitant to go anywhere near regular peripheral loading rims, heartbars or otherwise. While there are ways of shoeing to improve hoof function, generally this is a palliative measure only which allows the actual problems to continue to progress.


That's exactly what dad says too - and yet so many veterinarians (and the more ignorant farriers) still recommend that stuff (and heel wedges, and stall rest: you might as well order your backhoe now for burying your horse if you go down that road...)

It's highly frustrating - you see it so many times. "Oh, but my veterinarian says I need to use these special shoes" - blah blah...

Thanks again loosie, and all the best with it, NM71!


----------



## ellen hays

Oh, by the way, I don't know who that scruffy individual is holding the leadrope. Maybe next time, that person will be more presentable. Poor equines. How can they give a good showing with that type of thing pulling the pictures down.:shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: sounds like you are takings things one step at a time, which is excellent. look forward to more updates.

loosie: always enjoy reading your posts as they contain a wealth of knowledge. i hope you stick around. feel free to talk about other things with us too!


Got out of work today before the snow started, so hurried home and out to the barn. Got Dream all tacked up.. and the snow started! Since we weren't supposed to get too much, I figured what the heck and went out anyway. Took the camera I got for christmas out for the first time.



















There was just enough snow to make the footing slippery (of course :evil. I never thought I would be wishing for snow..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks again ever so much Sue and Loosie! I so appreciate your TIME and KNOWLEDGE!!

I will certainly keep you in the loop and let you know what this guy says tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

OH, as you know, Sue, we have very cold winters here. Ground is very frozen, which makes him uncomfortable....BUT we leave their box stall doors open 24/7 unless they are eating. So my two are free to roam in and out. We use sawdust for bedding, so he has what you recommended that way.

Ellen, first, I wondered if that was you!  I pictured you WAY different! LOL You look so young! And with long hair!!!! I did not picture that in my mind. :lol::lol: Isn't that funny how we conjure up images in our minds? So glad we can now put a face to your posts!

I was one of the ones commenting on the horses age. You have to do what is most comfortable for you. I know I had an opportunity at a 3-4 year old. Rainn's mom was selling her. I rode her, and I was able to control her, but she was just too green for me....at the time. Maybe with a year and a half of JayJay' teachings under my belt I would feel different....maybe not. I just knew I wanted an old plug that was steady eddie no matter how long he sat in the pasture.:wink: Take your time....you'll know when it's right.

PH, gosh, very little snow there! We just got a good inch just while I was out feeding!:shock: I'm ready for it to end!

Sue, my co-author lives in Sydney, but teaches at different districts in Perth quite a bit. Trying to get me a gig there......that would be a bucket lister!!

OK, just got home, I'm ready to call it a day.

Have a good one all!


----------



## Blue

Ellen, You have got a beautiful smile! You're right, that is a very nice looking little filly. At 4 she may grow about 2 more inches or so. Her father is awesome by the way. I personally prefer a longer back for a longer stride, but that's me. 

I'll be honest with you. I'm concerned about her age. 4 is very young, but maturity means more than years. Only you can decide. I think you're being very wise to take your time and go slow. Wish I could be there to help you.

I look forward to more updates.

Roadyy, is your MIL open to more natural treatments? That would be great if she is. In the end, she has to do what she's comfortable with. It's such a difficult thing for a family to go through. Please have strength. We;re here to listen and help when we can.


----------



## loosie

Thanks Sue:wink:



SueC said:


> The Eastern states mob refer to us in WA as "sandgropers"...


Do we?? You learn something every day!!:razz::lol: I only know we get called 'Mexicans' by those up North and that we get 'caught out' for being Easterners when visiting your corner, for pronouncing that place 'All-bany'!!:lol:

But yes, your comments about horses on sand are very relevant.



> Especially when the vast majority of it could be prevented if horses' hooves were regularly trimmed short and to the correct angle from the go-get


I used to think that, when I first started learning all this. Also had the misguided idea that founder could be completely avoided purely by trimming correctly:???:. It does indeed play a big part, but as you've mentioned, environment & lifestyle are incredibly relevant - for eg. you can ensure a horse is maintained with perfectly balanced feet from birth, but if he lives in a 'nice' cushy horse paddock - or worse, stabled - they ain't going to ever develop thick, fibrocartilaginous DCs or 'rock crunching' feet.



> If you don't have any beach sand in your paddock, it might pay to dig out the place your horse rests most frequently, and dump a truckload of sand


Yep, sand, 'pea gravel', river stones... wood chips... not only supportive, but being conformable, tends to be comfortable for most horses, even with very compromised feets.:grin: Mud, soft soil and deep sawdust & the likes however, tend to be too soft & squishy though.



> I seem to recall that one of the hoof rehab places in Victoria to which loosie sent me a link once actually had a system where horses are on supportive footing (different types for different stages) and are encouraged to move freely.


That'll be Andrew Bowe's place - Mayfield Barehoof Care Centre Home Page - which I think i already suggested NM to look into.:wink:

Sue, I would love to meet you & your Dad - he sounds very switched on! Planned big trip to WA next year & may be down... All-bany:razz: way. I will look you up if we get there!(Actually going to Pilbara but thinking go Nullabor way with detours)


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I am so sorry to hear the news about your MIL. It sounds like you are all staying positive and considering alternatives. Remember every person is different and nobody has a crystal ball to tell the future. Good thoughts and prayers sent your way...

Ellen - the filly is lovely, as is her sire. It is a big decision given her age, but some young horses are nice and quiet and stay that way. Others seem to dole out challenges their whole lives. The longer you can get to know the filly and the more you can test her, the better. It sounds like the owners are very accommodating. I wish you the best.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I am a stickler for not freely accepting what Doctor's tell me is an only option. Frankly it ****es me off and makes me go looking for better options. Maybe my refusal to accept bad news, but it led me to look for All natural cancer treatments.
> 
> I found a site that is dedicated to more natural treatment that the mainstream refuse to highlight because it doesn't have patentable products like chemo, radiation and surgery.
> 
> The fact that she hasn't had any treatment yet is an even bigger plus if we can get her started on it.
> 
> I will post the link to the site for anyone who wishes to look at it for any kind of cancer. A very eye opening read for those naturalist out there. Just go back to the home page as this is just the lung cancer treatment.
> 
> 
> Lung Cancer or Lung Cancer and Emphysema - Cancer Tutor
> 
> 
> Just ****es me off to no end that we can be such sheep sometimes and accept whatever the white coats tell us is book. These treatments are yielding near 100% survival by reverting cancer cells back into normal cells instead of trying to kill them which kills normal cells more often than it kills the cancer. Curing cancer is not profitable like researching cancer is. That is researching not finding a cure.
> 
> Did you know that they claim cancer is caused by damaged DNA and is how they claim there is no cure for it? If you or someone you know has it or if it is in your family history then I beg you to do more research than going to the hospital for information.


I feel for you Rick but here is some information to ponder. I brought a man out of lock up several years ago, my first interview with him he was in hospital. I did the report compassion was given and he was released. His wife is into natural medicine and in balancing the bodies PH level trouble is I'm not sure if the body should be acidic or alkaline. I think it may be alkaline and in that PH state bugs don't survive well same as most weeds.

His cancer when I got him was prostrate cancer and the worst grade one can have, the prognosis was not good. He embarked on the natural treatment and improved ne has survived for over 6 years and had good quality of life. Most of the product they grew themselves. I do know huge doses of vitamins were involved in the beginning. Now the down side for this man He developed a drinking problem broke the law again his wife left and is living in Australia, he is now in Prison but still alive. We expect to see him out in a few weeks. My point was he used natural remedies and has gained many years past what was expected.

Good luck with MIL


----------



## SueC

loosie said:


> (Sandgropers) Do we?? You learn something every day!!:razz::lol: I only know we get called 'Mexicans' by those up North and that we get 'caught out' for being Easterners when visiting your corner, for pronouncing that place 'All-bany'!!:lol:


Yeah well, it's Al-bany. :lol: Sandgropers: That was a big thing with cricket commentators especially. A dear friend from Sydney calls us that and you still hear the term around. Maybe I'm showing my age. 

The funniest intra-Aussie thing though, we learnt when we spent half a year in Tassie in 2009: Tasmanians call mainland Australia "The North Island." :rofl:




> Yep, sand, 'pea gravel', river stones... wood chips... not only supportive, but being conformable, tends to be comfortable for most horses, even with very compromised feets.:grin: Mud, soft soil and deep sawdust & the likes however, tend to be too soft & squishy though.


That makes sense, actually: That sawdust is too compressible to be of much use supporting a frog. Sand, pea gravel etc are not compressible. We've never had sawdust in the stables at dad's place - it's too dusty for our climate, and causes respiratory issues. Dad has sand in the base of most of his stables - the stable building is foundations only, no concrete pad. 

(Loosie already knows this I personally don't like to stable horses - I like them in large paddocks that encourage exercise. Of course, not everyone in this world has that kind of space. Also, unless you live in marginal country, you're then going to have our problem down here near Albany, which is limiting their intake of less suitable forage plants (prime cattle grazing country is not great for horses). It involves "Jenny Craig" areas and grazing muzzles, and deliberately favouring the more fibrous, low-quality species in the pasture.




> That'll be Andrew Bowe's place - Mayfield Barehoof Care Centre Home Page - which I think i already suggested NM to look into.:wink:


I like that place. A good friend had to put down her magnificent OTTB a year ago due to chronic laminitis, and I think he might have had a chance there, or in similar conditions, if he'd been gotten to early enough. He already had collapsed soles when my friend rescued him from being starved in a sand paddock post racing. I think it's quite miraculous he made it for over seven years after that, considering. She exercised him in sand, but his paddock had mostly firm footing. Whenever he was barefoot he couldn't even walk in the paddock, so the local farrier used to put aluminium plates on him to give him the symptom relief you were talking about earlier. He used to say to her, "This isn't going to end well - it's just going to extend his time a little." And my friend at that point wasn't on her own property, and had lots of peripheral crap going on, so the kind of management he would have needed was unfortunately beyond her reach.



> Sue, I would love to meet you & your Dad - he sounds very switched on!


Well, we'd love to meet you too. I'm sure my father will be willing to relax his hermit tendencies when there is someone who is equally fanatical about horses and who corrective trims hooves. 




> Planned big trip to WA next year & may be down... All-bany:razz: way. I will look you up if we get there!(Actually going to Pilbara but thinking go Nullabor way with detours)


That would be super!  ...I'm so jealous of all the 40+ people in the States who drop in on each other... now I get to meet one of the HFers? And without a TARDIS? :lol:

Nullarbor way means you need to go via Esperance way or Kalgoorlie way. Esperance way means you get to see the magnificent South Coast. I mean, I loved the series "Sea Change" - but the Great Ocean Road, although pretty, is a bit of an anticlimax if you're used to WA's South Coast (or Tasmania's East and South coasts). Kalgoorlie, on the other hand, is just a lot of dust, flies, gold mines, brothels and beer, from what I hear. ;-)

Have you been on the Nullarbor drive before? I was so surprised first time I drove across by how vegetated it actually was. I am also a bit disappointed that after several trips across, we've never seen feral camels - though we did see dingos. I mean, ecologically that's good, but those "camels crossing" signs do create a certain sense of anticipation in all-day-driving type scenarios. Good CDs certainly help there...

Warning: The toilets at Madura were shocking last time we travelled across... :shock:

...DH and I are on the South Coast, near _Al_-bany. My ancestors live between Bunbury and Perth on the West Coast...right next to the newly constructed Mandurah-Bunbury section of freeway. :evil: Anyway, by all means let us know when you're coming over, so I could also arrange to travel up to my folks'...


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Oh, by the way, I don't know who that scruffy individual is holding the leadrope. Maybe next time, that person will be more presentable. Poor equines. How can they give a good showing with that type of thing pulling the pictures down.:shock:


I was so delighted to finally see Auntie Ellen, who looks so fun and has *long* hair and a great smile!  And I want to hang the people who made nasty comments in her childhood up by their toenails...off a rotating ceiling fan...:evil:


----------



## loosie

Stan said:


> Now the down side for this man He developed a drinking problem broke the law again his wife left and is living in Australia, he is now in Prison but still alive.


Wow, no one told me that was a down side of 'natural medicine'!


----------



## loosie

Now you've done it Sue, I'm here just to gossip now!



> Sandgropers: That was a big thing with cricket commentators especially. ...The funniest intra-Aussie thing though, we learnt when we spent half a year in Tassie in 2009: Tasmanians call mainland Australia "The North Island." :rofl:


Cricket... pft! No wonder I missed that then! Yeah, learning I'm a 'North Islander' is pretty amusing! I wonder if the Kiwi's think so??:lol:


> I like that place. A good friend had to put down her magnificent OTTB a year ago due to chronic laminitis, and I think he might have had a chance there, or in similar conditions, if he'd been gotten to early enough. He already had collapsed soles when my friend rescued him


Yeah it does take a lot of TLC, which may be prohibitive to many, and they can't fix 'em all of course. Depending on degree of damage, the worst may only become paddock sound, but they routinely fix that sort of stuff & return horses to useful lives. From severe 'rotation', pedal bone penetration (Andrew had a horse a year or so back that went home sound that arrived there trailing bloody footprints from all four!!:shock, and of course many 'navicular' cases too. But re chronic 'founder' & 'gotten to early enough', while they're all different and the Bowe's value quality of life & lack of suffering very strongly(they don't think it's fair to treat a horse who suffers long term, on average they have found that 'too far gone' is when there is more than about 1/3 of P3 lost - short of the terminal arch. 

I HIGHLY recommend the textbook they have published, called 'The Pony That Did Not Die' - it is a very indepth look at laminitis & it's treatment, with many case studies. To Sue(sure I've mentioned it already) and any other Aussies reading, Andrew also does horse owner education workshops throughout Australia & he's a fantastic teacher too. Also highly recommended!



> That would be super! :smile: ...I'm so jealous of all the 40+ people in the States who drop in on each other... now I get to meet one of the HFers? And without a TARDIS? :lol:


A Tardis! Now there's a thought... if only I had one of those to 'beam up' my mechanic when I was stuck in the Kimberley with a bung car a couple of years back!



> Nullarbor way means you need to go via Esperance way or Kalgoorlie way. Esperance way means you get to see the magnificent South Coast. I mean, I loved the series "Sea Change" - but the Great Ocean Road, although pretty, is a bit of an anticlimax if you're used to WA's South Coast


...or WA's mid & North coast(s)! Wish it wasn't so far away! Definitely through Esperance... have no need of brothels, & I'm sure they've got beer in Esperance! Did that trip.... was it really 20 years ago?? and been 'gunnado' get back there ever since. But as you comment on Madura toilets(& I'm sure they deserve it!), the only down side that sticks in my mind about WA, from Esperance to Exmouth, was the horrific long drops they had!:lol:

Yes, the Nullabor surprised me too, after all I'd heard, expected flat, featureless plains & cliffs to the ocean the whole way! The funniest thing was stopping at a cliff lookout and seeing people fishing over those massive cliffs... and actually hauling them up too!



> after several trips across, we've never seen feral camels - though we did see dingos. I mean, ecologically that's good, but those "camels crossing" signs do create a certain sense of anticipation


Couple years ago in the Centre, we saw barely a native animal the whole trip, but we did see heaps of camels, brumbies & donkeys! & quite a few feral cats hit on the road. & 'your sense of anticipation' reminded me of somewhere in the Flinders that you passed a camel sign... then a kangaroo sign, then an emu sign... then a sign before a roadhouse that says 'Roadkill served here':rofl:



> ...DH and I are on the South Coast, near _Al_-bany. My ancestors live between Bunbury and Perth on the West Coast...right next to the newly constructed Mandurah-Bunbury section of freeway. :evil: Anyway, by all means let us know when you're coming over, so I could also arrange to travel up to my folks'...


That reminds me, I've surmised that 'DH' probably means 'dear husband', not that you're calling your partner something else of those initials?? That would be fun to meet you... and your Dear Dad too! I'm sure it's not just the freeway that's changed the scenery since last I was there!


----------



## NickerMaker71

loosie....you're welcome to stay as long as you're over 40 and 'mature'! :lol::lol::lol: ON the contrary....our conversations drift in the wind from poo.....to what do ya do with a half dead hamster!:shock::shock::rofl:

The conversation here has been quite serious lately....but we have quite a bit of fun. I RARELY venture out....as the few times I have (as others have too) have been faced with really vile people. (so easy to be mean to someone you don't know or never see :evil:.)

We are a nice family here. Good people. Come, grab a cup of coffee and stay a while. :wink:

RIDE STRONG all!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful pictures, Ellen, the horse is beautiful & so are you!!

Good luck w/the farrier visit today, Nicker, fingers crossed..!

Yes, Loosie, this is a nice place to hang out. Have liked very much reading your in-depth comments on the current hoof care topic, even 'tho most of it goes way over my inexperienced head. Always love to learn...

Rick, I sure hope your mil goes for alternatives to chemo etc. (My very best friend died of a nasty, extremely painful cancer...she fought so very hard, but I swear the chemo killed her before the cancer could.)

I know I'm missing & forgetting things of the last several pages, but hello to all. Heading for work now...


----------



## Roadyy

Stan thanks for that story of the guy recovering. I am finding tons of links with survival stories and the such. Contradicting everything the doctors are telling her. I am gathering them all to sit down with her tonight and go over it. They have her scheduled for the port implant on Monday and I am hoping to talk her out of it even if it means me offering to pay for all the supplies. The trailer build and trail comps can wait til I get her over this for my wife and daughter's sake if no other reason. I do love the old bob(bag o bones) and she knows it.


----------



## Blue

It seems to me that doctors, hospitals, meds and drugs all have their place. There are certain things that happen to us that require that type of help. But, there's no money in well people right? So, IMO too many doctors aren't willing to try something that won't bring in any money. I know that's cynical but there it is. Well and recovering people just don't bring in the same income.

Roadyy, I hope you have success convincing her to at least give it a try.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, that is exactly what I am finding. I am also finding how hard it has been to convince people that doctors and big medicine companies are not willing to cure cancer and shoot their money cow in the process just to save lives. They would go out of business and doctors couldn't profit off of treating the illness instead if they healed it.


----------



## Blue

Short story. My son had a friend in H.S. this friend was extremely intelligent and wanted to go into medicine in cancer research. She breezed through all the college, university, internship, blah, blah, blah. Was pursued by a few companies and she chose the one she felt she could excel in the research. After a very short time she became very discouraged to learn that the research and studies are there! But, the cure is not as lucrative as the "trials". Soooo...... 

Again, another big hug for your family. It may be a long road.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Rick I am so sorry about your MIL. It is probably very difficult for you all to know what strategy to follow. There is the possibility of forgoing the chemo and possible having a better quality of the remaining time. If going this route, just see that she is comfortable at all times. This would be what I would want and hopefully I would be able to do the things I really enjoy in the remaining time. I have heard that chemo really makes the patient sick. If the prognosis is not favorable for recovery, then I would want my remaining time to be as peaceful and enjoyable as possible. I hope this is not insensitive, but I felt that you wouldn't mind each of our opinions. It always helps to have all the support you can in these situations. We are here and care so much.

Thank you for the kind remarks regarding my appearance. I started to hide from view, but you can not look like ya walked off Vogue magazine all the time. lol I'm kidding. Those days are gone, however I do plan to start spiffing up a bit this spring. Going for an upward do for my long hair for a more appropriate 60's look. My new year's resolution was to knock the dust off of my elliptical cross trainer and get into a size 16 slim cut pair of jeans. I am trying to get ready for finding the right horse, so I can tease them ole cowboys when I go ridin with em:lol::lol::lol:. 

Speaking of that, I am not convinced on the filly yet, by any means. Her demeanor is so much like Red's when he was young in the re to how pliable and agreeable he was at that time. I just did not know how to properly bring him along and maintain control in a proper way. He exhibited behavioral hints of aggression then that this one doesn't. If he was running past you, he would strike out with the front foot on that side. Looking back, that makes me think that there was something that was bound to come out and cause trouble later, especially to one unskilled in spotting and dealing with these things. Peaches doesn't seem to have that 'I'll walk over you if I can' attitude. I know that it is the person's fault that allows that behavior to develop so I have decided the following strategy. If I continue considering this filly and she becomes a serious prospect, I am considering talking to the lady I was going to take the lesson from the other day. She is a proponent of training the horse and rider together if it can be done safely. Maybe, she can evaluate the horse or any horse that is a possibility and bring us forward under her supervision. I think what happened to Red, looking back, was that he outgrew me and I failed to correct him thru my ignorance when certain things happened and lost control and his respect. The only way I know to avoid this is by using someone who knows horses and has been there and done that. 

Really enjoyed reading loosie's posts. She is so knowledgeable. It was so gracious of her to come aboard and be so generous. Hope she returns often. I was glad to hear about certain sized gravel being a good support for hooves. I had #5 gravel put on my circular drive as a good surface for riding on. Does pretty well as a base for the vehicles to travel on as well. This spring I am going to order some more and spread a new layer of #5 on the drive. It seems to be a good surface to strengthen and toughen up the hoof sole for trail riding. Helps to naturally polish the sole surface as well.

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.

Sorry about the novel


----------



## Remali

Really enjoyed the photos Ellen! You look great, and the filly, and her sire, are gorgeous. I hope it works out for you. I think your plan to work with your trainer on this one is a good one, having a trainer who will work with both you and your horse is the best way to go about it. Looking forward to updates, hope this works out well for you.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> loosie....you're welcome to stay as long as you're over 40 and 'mature'!
> 
> RIDE STRONG all!:thumbsup:


Oh no......... :shock:

We are supposed to be mature? 

There goes most of us! :lol::lol:

Loosie, we hope you stay even if you are not 40. We already know you are more mature than some of us.


----------



## loosie

NickerMaker71 said:


> loosie....you're welcome to stay as long as you're over 40 and 'mature'! :lol::lol::lol:


Glad you're :lol::lol:ing about that, as if it's a joke, cos I'm over 40 but...



> I RARELY venture out....as the few times I have (as others have too) have been faced with really vile people.


Are you talking about the rest of the forum?? Maybe a matter of perceptions, but it might pay to 'lurk' a while then & you will see that actually on the whole, we're all a pretty respectful bunch actually. For that reason I'm actually very proud to be part of such a 'community', as I do agree, IME it's a rarity on internet forums for people to be (mostly) respectful & rational. 

Of course, occasionally 'bad eggs' turn up, and people do get passionate about their views(wherever you are) & wrong assumptions & misunderstandings due to only having the written word happen, different mannerisms, etc, etc, some people aren't the most diplomatic or put things tactfully(wherever you are)... but I've actually found this forum to be one of the few that most can have (albeit sometimes heated) discussions, rather than 'flaming' about our differences. So my advice is to be brave 'venture out' & see that it's not scary & evil as you think 'out there'!:lol::lol: It's well worth the 'bravery' if you want advice on anything.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Oh no......... :shock:
> 
> We are supposed to be mature?
> 
> There goes most of us! :lol::lol:
> 
> Loosie, we hope you stay even if you are not 40. We already know you are more mature than some of us.


Exactly what I was thinking!! 

Ellen, You are over 60? Seriously? Can I have some of whatever you are using to stay young? I had a completely different image in my mind...

The Stallion is absolutely drop dead beautiful! The filly looks as sweet as you said, and looks like she has some maturing to do. 

I have noticed horses changeing as they get older too, at least maybe until 8-10 yrs. After that I think they mellow out a bit. 

I've always wondered, what horse age equals human age? Does anyone know? 

Rick: You are so good to put all your energy into fighting for your MIL. She is truely blessed to have you. We will be with you through the journey. Continued prayers for all.


----------



## ellen hays

AA

What do ya think? How would you approach this situation? Please any suggestions are appreciated. I am going to see her again Sunday and working her in the round pen there. Is there anything you would do to try her out?

Thanks


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think that you should catch her by yourself, saddle her by yourself, and ride her by yourself if you have any idea of actually buying her. You will be on your own when you get home, so you need to be sure that you will be ok on your own with her.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> What do ya think? How would you approach this situation? Please any suggestions are appreciated. I am going to see her again Sunday and working her in the round pen there. Is there anything you would do to try her out?
> 
> Thanks


Ellen, you are so sweet to be putting so much faith in us to direct you. I would do the same that you did last time. And then work her in the round pen. If you're still interested have one of them ride her so you can watch. Do they have some other "been there done that" horses that you could borrow for a trail ride? My thought is if you really like this filly have one of them ride her and you on a "babysitter" horse and go for a trail ride. Watch how she acts AND watch how they handle her.

Also, in our area, there are trainers and instructors that will go and ride a horse for you to evaluate. For a fee of course. But if you're really liking this little girl find out all you can. 

You do know how hard she'll be to keep clean right? Personally I prefer a dun color. Never shows dirt.


----------



## Blue

Celeste those are excellent ideas, and she should, but any horse is usually different in it's "home" and comfort zone. Then could be different in a new place.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste 

Thank you so much. That will be what I will do. I wholeheartedly agree with you that I will be on my own when I get her home. So, the more real the trial run, the more I will know. Thanx so much


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Thank you for responding


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

They have horses that they can bring in to ride with me. I have also talked to the owners and they will bring her to my house and ride her on the trails I will be riding on. What do ya thing?


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx so much for the input. I really don't want to make an irrational decision on this. I know I really look foolish because of River. I am so grateful that yall did not give up on me for that. I really want the final decision to be right. NOt many years left for trial and error. You feedback is priceless.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, You aren't foolish! Believe me, we've all been there. I didn't like a couple cars I bought either. Or horses, or dogs. Or couches for that matter. It happens. The point is, you're not just casting River aside. You're trying to find him an appropriate home.

All will be well. Just spend lots of time with her and get her out on a trail ride so you can see how she behaves. 

Are these people the same ones you got River from?


----------



## Celeste

I wonder if River could have gone psycho because he didn't have a horse to hang out with..........


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx again. Going to sign off. Bed time

Have a good evening. Thanks for putting up with me. I know I seem like I came out of a different mold sometimes. I am just glad you don't get tired of my antics:thumbsup:

See ta tomorrow:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

That thought has crossed my mind. Especially after River got so reeved up being here. I didn't know if it was because he had gotten his strength back from being so thin or is maybe it was psychologically induced from being alone. I don't know.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, You aren't foolish! Believe me, we've all been there. I didn't like a couple cars I bought either. Or horses, or dogs. Or couches for that matter. It happens. The point is, you're not just casting River aside. You're trying to find him an appropriate home.
> 
> All will be well. Just spend lots of time with her and get her out on a trail ride so you can see how she behaves.
> 
> Are these people the same ones you got River from?


Blue 

These are the same people, but they are going to help me sell River. They also are not pushing me to buy Peaches unless I really feel comfortable with her. They said that I don't need to make a commitment to purchase her unless I am relaxed when riding her. They said that I don't need to take her off the place if I am uneasy with her. I really think that is reasonable so that I don't fall into the same situation I did with River. 

So, I am going to take as much time as is necessary for a solid decision. Thanx again for your help. You guys are great. What would I do without you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Well....I finally after a year and a half of wondering and worrying....I have ANSWERS!!!!

The 'bad' news is that Jay does have early stage navicular syndrome. But D (the farrier) felt very positive that with proper shoeing we could get him well and we could have a nice life together.:happydance:You can't imagine how my mind had wondered to so many horrible scenerios.

First and foremost, I really felt comfortable with this guy. He allowed me ask many, many questions and he asked me many also.  YEA! Someone who LISTENS!

He believes Jay's problems stem from poor comformation and thus people not trimming to his body style. He believes in looking at the whole horse and make everything come together.

He gave him shoes that elevated his heels to take the pressure off of his heels. He mentioned that horses like this tend to lie down more....Jay was laying down when I arrived!:shock: We know he lays down as he is dirty, but mid day seemed odd.

D also did an experiment with me. He took the rasp and stood it vertivcally (short side). I was to put my toes on it and decided where all my weight was....of course in my heels. Then explained that his how he felt, with all the weight on his heels. (that would no doubt be very uncomfortable)

He shortened his toe a bit more and with the elevated heel shoe will allow the heel to naturally grow before he touches it. He called it a crushed heel and says it is the most common thing he sees. There was more to it, but I"m not expert enough to try to reiterate it here.

He kept saying what a nice solid horse I had. Jay was so well behaved. 

He felt Jay should feel relief by tomorrow, but while putting him away I felt like he *already* was feeling relief!! He took nice long strides back to the barn. I am free to ride, and it would do him good. 

I'm just so very thankful I finally have answers. Not perfect, but I can stop wondering each time we ride if.........whatever I would wonder was wrong. NOw I know.

Ellen, I like the suggestion given by Celeste as well as I think Blue....where you ride another horse and see what this one does. I did that with the 4 year old I mentioned last night. I rode another horse so I could see how it trail rode. Once I saw that, I was comfortable to jump on and try her myself. Altough I was able to handle her.....I knew instantly she was too green for me My biggest fear was being by myself with her. IT was comforting knowing B was there and knew the horse well....but I knew that was her territory and comfortable. I didn't think she would be so well behaved at my house, and then I would be alone.:shock:

You've been on my mind Roaddy. :-(

Alright, all this horsing around has me beat! I"m heading to bed!:wink:

Talk soon all!


----------



## loosie

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen, You are over 60? Seriously? Can I have some of whatever you are using to stay young? I had a completely different image in my mind...


Well speaking of images in our minds, I seriously think my house is haunted! I looked in the mirror the other day & this older woman was in it!! I'm not really over 40 myself, I'm only 27...P. Turning 27Q this year!


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy- I am so very sorry about your MIL. The most important thing is that when she makes her treatment decision, that she is comfortable with it and that everyone supports her decision. When everyone is on the same page with how her illness will be handled, she will feel more content, comfortable. Positive thought is not to be underestimated.

Ellen- You have been given some really good suggestions. Here are my two cents. I am concerned about her age. She may be calm and confident now, at home, but when she moves to your place and she is the only horse there, she may act out in apprehension. She can also get more sassy as she gets older (think teenage girl LOL). When my turn comes, and it will come, I will be shopping for a boy a lot like Jay. I want a steady eddie to enjoy riding, without the extra worry.

Tomorrow is my last day at this job. The lady is back to work, half days. She is exhausted and overwhelmed. She came back at a very busy time and is noticing that her though process and reaction time is greatly reduced due to her concussion. She will start with a speech therapist next week. I never knew that speech therapists help with memory issues! Anyhow, I overheard her tell another counselor that she is going to make her decision over the weekend. She may retire after all. Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome for both of us!

One more thing. I signed up for yoga today :hide:. Let the hilarity begin LOL
Gnight all. I am beat


----------



## loosie

NickerMaker71 said:


> He believes Jay's problems stem from poor comformation and thus people not trimming to his body style. ...
> He gave him shoes that elevated his heels to take the pressure off of his heels. He mentioned that horses like this tend to lie down more....


Hope this guy is good for you both, but sorry to say, what you've told doesn't fill me with confidence. My opinion of the above... yes, it is imperative to consider confo & the whole horse & the way he moves, as to specifics of trimming. 'Conformation' is very often but a point in time & a *result* of poor hoof balance/health or other issues though.

Re shoes with elevated heels, yes, this is the long standing conventional approach, because it has been found that raising the heel further 'out of commission' and changing the centre pressure point of the hoof does indeed tend to relieve the horse's discomfort. This is temporary, and as time goes on, higher wedges, heartbars, etc are necessary to relieve the symptoms for longer again. The 'disease' is conventionally thought of as incurably 'progressive'. 

But if you look into it, and the acres of more recent research, and abundance of actually rehabbed, sound 'navicular' cases these days, you will see that actually treating the problem & getting hooves functioning better & becoming stronger, is to a degree, the exact opposite of this conventional palliative approach.

And yes, horses who's feet are very sore will lie down, to get off them, when possible.



> D also did an experiment with me. He took the rasp and stood it vertivcally (short side). I was to put my toes on it and decided where all my weight was....of course in my heels. Then explained that his how he felt, with all the weight on his heels. (that would no doubt be very uncomfortable)


I don't get the 'experiment', but naturally horses SHOULD bear the load predominantly on their heels! Sounds like he is one of the 'peripheral loading' camp, who beliieve that the hoof wall should be the entire weightbearing aparatus and the base of the foot shouldn't be loaded. Don't take my word for it, but don't just take his blindly either - do your homework. One consideration is, just look at every single other ungulate in the world, including wild & feral equids (including feral equus cabellus even) and you will see that the heels/frogs/pads are the primary support structure, not the toe nails. That of itself leds me initially to doubt that domestic horses would be the only beasts in the world, different even to ferals of the same species, that should be peripherally loaded on their hoof walls and that the heels should not be the primary support. 

The problem with your horse's hoof confo is he obviously doesn't have the caudal hoof strength, and his heel walls have been left far too long & forward, to support himself comfortably on his heels. Therefore, along with trimming to *reduce* the excessive heels & balance the feet, he needs protection & support for his weak heels to *allow him to _start_ using them properly.



> He felt Jay should feel relief by tomorrow, but while putting him away I felt like he *already* was feeling relief!!


Yes, there's no doubt this approach is an effective palliative one. Yes, they often walk away immediately feeling better.


----------



## NickerMaker71

And this is why I hate the internet sometimes....because you can't convey yourself entirely.

I have not become and expert over night, thus I cannot explain what he explained to me well. I understood what he was saying about Jays feet and where we are going. The wedged heel is just a *starting point* of his rehabilitation. It was/is not the end result but a starting point. I did not understand it as an end all/be all. We talked bar shoes and whatnot as my QH had them 20 years ago....this is not where we are going.

The rasp analogy was perfect for me, as a kinisthetic learner to experience. It demonstrated to me me how he may feel with too long of toes. it shoed me he was *uncomfortable*. Made sense to me.

i was afraid of this....me not being able to convey what he entriely said....as much of this is like learning a new trade....the terminolgy is different and sometimes confusing. i have become one of my students.....I am learning.

Bottomline, I felt extremely confortable with this guy, while the previous Ihadn't. I finally got answers i have been wnating that nobody has been willing to give me. We are on a new approach.....at it will take time, to help with his problem, that nature and former owners created.

This guy came very highly recommended by many, many people i highly regard in the horse industry, specifically my riding instructor. I will continue my research and educating myself, but i finally feel as if I am on the correct path of helping my Jay. i have been fighting this internal battle within myself about something being wrong, finally I know....and we can begin treatment....that others weren't willing to work with me.

In a sense, I am in a situation as Roaddy's MIL....you know something is wrong....and finally you get some answers....go or bad, you have a new path. That i am extremely grateful for.....

And....if fianlly jay has some relief....and i suspect he hasn't felt relief in a VERY long time....that is all good too.

Again, I am CERTAIN I did not convey on here what he said to me....and i am not going to try.....too much information, and still too neww to me. But in the recesses of my brain....I understand.:wink:

Thanks everyone for your help....i am truly grateful. Really. 

it's to snow again today, so I am not sure I will be able to ride....but would like to rush home and take him for a walk to see if he does take longer strides and seems more comfortable. Yea! it's almost the weekend.

Have a GREAT day all! Onward and upward.....as TJ always says. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, maybe you should just throw everything at her so she is really overwhelmed for the weekend.....then she will make her decision to retire! :lol::lol: JK That's not nice, but I hope you get the job. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> I wonder if River could have gone psycho because he didn't have a horse to hang out with..........


I"m still wondering....what did River actually DO that scared you so? DId I miss that somewhere?

Also, probably overstepping here....but....Ellen, if these people are the ones who sold you River, and now trying to sell you this 4 yo, are you sure they are looking out for your best interest?​ ​ I know you mentioned they are working with you and all....of course not being there, I don't have all the info....just a brief thought going through my early morning head.:wink:​ ​ Have a good one. Happy Friday!​


----------



## Happy Place

Just got word that I will be at this job another week.yay


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, I am taking a break from research research research to pop in for my friends Ellen, Happy Place and MN17.

Ellen, First I wish to ask you to reconsider a young horse and look strictly for an old lesson horse for beginners. I feel that is the best route as they usually couldn't care less if another horse is around them or not. I have one in Doc for Amber. He couldn't care less if Trusty or Little Man were even in the same state as him. He is happy to just munch away at his hay, plug along the trail with Amber hoping she doesn't ask for more than a mozy, but willing to pick it up if she does. He does get slightly pushy at the feed bowl, but a simple tap to the cheek or even a threat of an elbow is all it takes to get him to wait impatiently for you to get out of his way. 
This is the only time I wish to attempt to ask your repentance from this direction. 

If you are content on going forward with Peaches then ask them to haul River back to their place for the weekend and bring Peaches out to you for the weekend. Go out there morning and evening and catch, groom and tack her up then walk around the property with her. *NO COOKIES OR TREATS OF ANY KIND!!!* Then ask them to come out with the other school horse for you to ride along side them on her on your trails to see how she reacts to new terrain. If she does well for the first mile then ask to ride her from there out and back to the property.

This is what I would do for you if I were trying to build your confidence in a horse like this and felt it was a good match. ( I don't personally just from what I feel I know of your confidence and situation) I say that with love. You should know by now I don't own a sugar coating machine. lol


Happy Place, I hope the lady finds a comfortable decision over the weekend that makes her comfortable. If she really likes the school then she may have come back thinking she was letting them down by being gone and wasn't sure if a substitute was going to be good for them. Now that she has met you and sees your abilities she may feel better about retiring with them in great hands.


MN17, I am glad Jay is getting some relief finally and I also understand where you might feel you came off less than informative on the farrier's explanation. I think Loosie has a vast amount of knowledge that you should tap into to help keep this great sounding Farrier on the right path for Jay. My wife and MIL felt comfortable with this doctor who has treated her so kindly over the last couple of years and here I come telling them I am think he is a death dealer for sending her to chemo grave. I have spent the last 27 of 48 hours researching, printing and researching the research to make sure I could back up what I found to be true. They still sit there and say that they have been told for the last 67 and 46 respectful years that cancer can not be cured. Then here I come trying to convince them these PhD's are lying to them and not giving them a better option because it isn't profitable for them.

Hope you can find a way to keep Loosie in your pocket to help keep Jay going forward and always question her AND your new hero farrier for the best interest of Jay.

As for venturing out of this thread into the rest of the site consider it a challenge to overcome that comfort zone just as you have found the ability to overcome the speaking in front of thousands. I have faith in you to find comfort in other threads in order to accomplish what you seek for Jay and Rainn.






I made an appointment for MIL at 10 am Monday morning at Medical Treatment Center in Tallahassee, Fl, 2 hours away. They are a natural healing facility and she agreed to postpone her chemo for a few days inorder to see what they say. If she doesn't feel comfortable with the treatment then she will do the chemo. If it fails then she agreed to go with this natural treatment full on. I feel like I just conquered the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just pray that she finds confidence in this program as I have. I truly believe this is her only hope to beat cancer.


now back to the grind before I leave for Mississippi to spend time with my mother. And collect some free items for the horse trailer.lol I will likely be taking Amber and Jesa with me up there. 

It is raining so hard here that we are averaging 2 inches an hour and expecting hard rain all day. I find that 8 out of 10 trips I make to Ms. is in the rain at least half the drive one way or the other.


Good day all and please have a blessed weekend. Go love your family and even if not a great relationship tell them you love them no matter what is between the two of you. You may not be able to stand being around each other but you love them even still.


Sorry for the novel, but wanted to get it all out of my head as there isn't much room left.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Rick I am so glad MIL is trying the alternative treatment. I really hope that will be the give her some comfort and peace. My thoughts are with you. I hope things go smoothly.

Yes, this time I am listening. Yall are right. She is a good little horse, but I am not a proficient horseperson. Her age and my lack of ability would probably start going south pretty quickly.

NM Whatever the cause of Rivers behavior, when he would react, it was like having a wild deer with a halter on. That was not a horse that I want to be around at that time, on or off. 

I know I seem foolish by now, but life is passing by faster and faster, and I am not getting any younger. If anyone hears of a horse that is suitable, and I can get there and back in a days time, I'm interested in seeing it. I really want to get out on the trails, it's been 3 years almost. What can I say.

Thanks for all the advice. I feel it is sound and you have me in your best interest. Thanks for the support. You have stuck with me for a good while. I know that I can be a peace of work sometimes and be quite trying. 

God bless and keep


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, 
I think you need a been there done that horse; sort of like Jay. 
There are people that want to show that would love to rehome an old horse like this. We need to all keep our eyes opened for you.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Thank you. Please keep your eyes a searchin' for me. I really appreciate.


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck, HP, it sounds promising. Show your stuff & this lady will feel confident hopefully about giving over the reins to you.

Rick, very glad your mil is going to check out the alternatives. Thinking of you, every day, my friend...

Nicker, chatted w/you elsewhere but will reiterate: YAY!!!

Ellen, you'll find the right horse for you soon, I feel it....as for time slipping away, reminds me of a quote: "Life is not measured by the breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away". (Personally, I can count those on one hand so far, but I have another whole hand to go...& ten toes, too...).

Have to get out the door, today is range qualify day.

Yup, will say it again: Onward and Upward!!!

Later, all..


----------



## Blue

Ellen, yes, broaden your search. Don't settle for anything less than what you set out for.

Roadyy, it's a step in the right direction. All you can do is try. Have strength!

Have a great day!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen when you take your lesson you may fall in love with one of those horses! Just a thought.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> What do ya think? How would you approach this situation? Please any suggestions are appreciated. I am going to see her again Sunday and working her in the round pen there. Is there anything you would do to try her out?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dear Ellen! Sorry I am so late responding, I have had two HARD but rewarding days at work. 

There is some ugly stuff happening too, but I really don't even want to think about that right now. :-(

Now, this pretty little filly you are looking at. I like what eveyone has said so far. All really good ideas/advice. 

I would not totally rule out a young horse, just because they are young. I met a two year old gelding one time that was the calmest horse I have ever met! He and his half sister stayed at my place for a few months, because it was one of those years when no-one had any hay. So they came to live with me, and ate my grass. 

But he was the exception. 

What I have discovered, since I have aged, is that I love a spirited horse. I like to look at them, and I like to ride them. I enjoy people admiring my horses, and I will admit to being a bit proud to own one. 

My first thought on seeing that stallion picture you posted was, I wonder if they'd let me ride him? 

But there is another thing I have discovered...I really can't ride that kind of horse anymore. 

Even though I am far from a beginer rider, I can't ride that kind of horse anymore.

I have started several horses under saddle and to the cart, successfully showed quite a few, and given lessons to many, many adults and children. 

I keep buying the same type of horse, ones I had no problem training and riding at 20, 30, even 40 yrs old. But now I am over halfway to 100, I have discovered the mind may be willing, but the body is not. 

It is much different, mentally, to ride a challenging horse, when you are by yourself, in middle age. 

So, I now find myself, reluctantly, seeking out horses that are a bit less exciting to ride, and a bit safer too. Yep, that "beginer" horse, like a "starter home" is not just for the young ones starting out, but also for the older ones winding down. 

I am sure that I can find one that is calm and steady, while still being forward and fun to ride, and oh yeah...I want one that is pretty too. 

So, what I am saying, in a roundabout manner, is that I think you would be happiest with a horse like that too. 

Peaches may be that horse, or may not be that horse. If you truely think she will work for you, then I suggest you "lease" her, on a month to month basis, for a resonable amount of board money. I think it may be better, to keep her there, and ride her under their supervision.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: such good news! I am thrilled that your MIL and DW are looking into alternative treatments after all the hard work you put into finding the stuff. 

Sometimes you can even find medical doctors/nurse practitioners that take a more holistic approach. keeping options open is always the best plan. 

It is raining here too, of course it always seems to rain on my off days. :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place, another week on the job!! Yippee!! 

The waiting must be very stressful and nerve-racking...but I am feeling very hopful too


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, wonderful to hear haw well and comfortable you feel with this new farrier. It sounds like he has really helped Jay!!! 

I hope all continues to proceed well.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen when you take your lesson you may fall in love with one of those horses! Just a thought.


HP I talked to the trainer today. I asked her to be on the look out for a lesson horse or one that would be appropriate for me. Your thought in regards to that is an excellent one. Thanks

AA When talking to the trainer, I also discussed this 4 yr old. I don't want anyone to think that I am disregarding their advice earlier, but since I had her on the phone, I discussed the situation. Her feelings were similar to yours about age. She used the analogy of young horses with old souls. She said I needed to let her assess her onsight. I told her that I wanted her to help me by training me and the horse that was chosen so that we would become partners. I am very interested in formal training for leg and seat queues so that I have the knowledge to stay soft in the horses mouth. She really liked that idea. 

The bottom line is that I am so appreciative for everyones help and advice. I feel like a little fish in big waters. All the big fish are out for a meal of little fish. Big fish of course being those with horses for sale. After River, I am so cautious. 

Thanx again


----------



## Blue

Ellen, way to go! Getting hands on guidance is great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, I think that sounds fabulous that you are planning to combine lessons with _any_ horse you select. 

I love the "old soul" idea. The "old souls" of any age are stable personalities. They don't sweat the small stuff. They are the same, day after day, and don't need to be riden everyday to keep them sane. 

That kind of horse seems to be one everyone enjoys riding. 

When a seller describes a horse as being the same when ridden every day, or once a month, I go look at the horse. It is the #1 thing I am looking for. 

#2 is their head. There is a certain type head that I really like. 
One with a big eye, I have found = kindness. 
One that is wide between the eyes and the ears = brains. 
Average to larger ears = nice; little ears = mean
mouth that is not too short
clean throatlatch, must have neck thinner than cheekbone from side to side
If a mare, does her head look feminine? 
If gelding, does he look male?


Would it help for you to write down what you want in a horse? 

What is #1 in your dream horse that you really don't want to give up?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

The sun was a shinin' so I bolted from work on this Friday. DH joined me and we took Pipes and Jay for a walk. I really do think Jay feels better. His stride was nice and long and he actually walked WITH me, not behind me. 

He did seem a bit crabby tho....his eyes and ears told me so. I think he just wanted to eat. LOL He LOVES to eat!:wink:

HOping to get a ride in tomorrow. Now I fear he will turn into a meathead since he doesn't have to think about his feet! :lol:

Here's a little funny. So I have been in touch with Rainn's former mom b/c of the farrier bit. We've talked about horses and they still have big bad Earl, the guy I took to a clinic a couple years ago. 

I really grew to like him, but they weren't interested in selling him until after I bought Jay.

Since my first Equine Affaire, I have fallen in love with reining. Today I asked if reined. No he doesn't. I said, DANG, if he did....I would exercise him for you (he just sitting not being used) and try my hand at reining.

You know what she said? Take him! :shock::lol: He needs used and I had done a nice job with him during the clinic. OH MY!

Gosh, I wish I could! But...we don't have stall or pasture space. Nor do I have a ring to practice. :-( My thoughts had been to go to their place a couple times a week to work him. Didn't mention it....as I didn't think s he would take me up on it! LOL I attached a picture of him. Pretty huh? 

Wish I could conjure up a way to take her up on her offer! I would LOVE to try my hand at reining. I was pretty good at Western Riding in my day.:wink: Hmmm.......

Ellen, I think working with a professional is a great idea. Good luck!

I also attached a picture of my Jay from this evening's walk. It was a nice family night.

Roaddy, I wish you the best with the holistic approach.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, was hoping to see Jay's feet with the new trim/shoes. So good you are both happy with the new farrier and trim and he is striding out without pain. 

Earl looks very athletic.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all had a good week and will have an even better weekend!

HP - good news that you will continue working for another week. Maybe the woman you are covering coy will retire. If she is that overwhelmed, it may happen. 

Nicker - I'm glad to hear you feel so much better about Jay's feet. I hope the new farrier works out for you. Like you, I am also becoming more interested in reining. I've been taking lessons from a reining gal with Koolio and really like what I am learning. It is such a different approach from the dressage lessons I have taken for years but it seems to be making a difference. Koolio just seems so much softer, more relaxed and happier. I've never been a western rider, but I like this!

Roadyy - good news that you got your MIL into the holistic clinic. I hope it helps her!

Ellen - like others, when I read the same people who sold you River also own Peaches, it raised some red flags. In the horse world they say green +green = black and blue, meaning it takes a very experienced rider to manage a young green horse. As I think more on it, I think Peaches is too young. It always sounds good to grow and learn with the horse, but even with the support of a coach it never seems to work out as planned. Young horses need experts, not co-learners. Like AnitaAnne, I also find I am not up to dealing with youngster antics anymore. I think I figured that out as soon as I learned I don't bounce when I ht the ground. LOL! I also agree with others that you might enjoy an old schoolmaster. 

Are you going to reschedule your riding lesson? My advice is to go back and do that. After 3 years out of the saddle, lessons will help scratch that itch as well as refresh and even develop your skills. Once the coach has done a few lessons, she will have a much better sense of what your skill level and needs are aaa rider and would then be more able to help you find the right horse. In the meantime, you would be riding!

I do wish you the best in finding the right horse, but hope you get some lessons in between now and then.


----------



## SueC

loosie said:


> Now you've done it Sue, I'm here just to gossip now!


:rofl: A year after discovering HF, I've come to the firm conclusion months ago that time spent educating people on the main forum here is a relatively useless use of my life - especially when people could be reading Tom Roberts books and other useful info instead of asking often woeful questions that could be answered many times over just by reading ONE basic horse training book cover to cover instead of trying to get piecemeal advice... :evil:

In your case it's a bit different, I think, loosie: The topic you champion is often misrepresented in general horse books - even a lot of veterinarians don't "get it"... and there's lots of farriers contributing to hoof problems (along with some good ones who are hard to get)... so I think online is pretty helpful there. But, I would guess that you actually also make more of an impact by things you do in real life, with actual horses and people, than writing about it here? 

...the only reason my father gets so much interest in what he does with horse hooves is because trotting folks see him buy a horse like Dezba that nearly knocks itself over running, and six months later the horse is running smoothly with no form of protective gear on the legs, and starting to really perform in races. Then people say, "Can you have a look at my horse and tell me what the problem is?" A plumber who is a hobby trainer just barters with him, for instance. These days - he's 76 - he tries to avoid trimming other people's horses. People still bring them around and he tells them which bits to take off etc...teaching to fish, I suppose.

When I see some of the online arguments though, I think that's an awful time sink...and I have gone back to more real-life stuff instead these days.

I've found it far more fun to eavesdrop on other international folks and their horsey lives in this section here. There's great photos too, and people actually get to know each other a little. Only problem is: You'd also need a time machine to read it all. I don't have one, so I just dip these days... 




> Cricket... pft! No wonder I missed that then!


Yeah, how anyone calls cricket a sport is beyond me - how can anything that's 95% standing around be called a sport?

We picked that up the first year we spent in Australia after arriving here when I was a kid. You just kind of channel-surf the new culture. We'd never seen cricket before and were totally amazed that something where so little actually happened could get such primetime exposure and have such a large and loyal following...




> Definitely through Esperance... have no need of brothels, & I'm sure they've got beer in Esperance!


:rofl:

I'm pretty sure that beer is ubiquitous in WA. It's not easy getting good cider! ;-) Although we've found a nice dry pear cider...





> Did that trip.... was it really 20 years ago??


I think it's crazy we're in 2015. I can't get over the fact that we are already 15 years into what used to be considered "The Future"...




> the only down side that sticks in my mind about WA, from Esperance to Exmouth, was the horrific long drops they had!:lol:


I've not been north of Yanchep and I've never actually seen a long drop outside a National Park (and all those are disgusting: not properly ventillated, and great for improving lung capacity via enforced breath holding). Are those the ones you mean? There's not "being sick" emoticon here, or I'd use it...




> Yes, the Nullabor surprised me too, after all I'd heard, expected flat, featureless plains & cliffs to the ocean the whole way! The funniest thing was stopping at a cliff lookout and seeing people fishing over those massive cliffs... and actually hauling them up too!


The sheer amount of people travelling: Way more people than on rural roads in agricultural backwaters... I love the decorated trees (underpants, socks, CDs, other themes). And the piece of NASA space junk at the Nullarbor Roadhouse, for which the local council sent NASA a littering fine they never paid... :rofl:




> Couple years ago in the Centre, we saw barely a native animal the whole trip, but we did see heaps of camels, brumbies & donkeys! & quite a few feral cats hit on the road. & 'your sense of anticipation' reminded me of somewhere in the Flinders that you passed a camel sign... then a kangaroo sign, then an emu sign... then a sign before a roadhouse that says 'Roadkill served here':rofl:


:rofl:

And now, and you've probably seen this, they have a brand of biltong in the service stations called "Road Kill" (including "Ring Burner" with extra chilli).

There's a famous roadhouse just north of our Stirling Ranges (an hour from Brett's & my place) which has a big "Nudists Crossing" sign out the front. :lol:




> That reminds me, I've surmised that 'DH' probably means 'dear husband', not that you're calling your partner something else of those initials??


Brett and I have both been trying to figure out what you mean. We've plenty of ideas for the D part, but none for the H... if this is about insulting one's spouse... ;-)




> That would be fun to meet you... and your Dear Dad too! I'm sure it's not just the freeway that's changed the scenery since last I was there!


I'm sure it would be fun, we're a crazy family, harr harr. Dear Dad and I totally disagree on the best way to keep horses. He thinks they're grateful to live in buildings, and that a horse seeing another horse over a fence is good social contact, plus his routines can make the horses OCD. You'd have to apply to him to get his list of how I err, though! :rofl:

Scenery: If you've not been here for 20 years, bring a blindfold to wear when you visit the Perth-Bunbury area. It's turned into LA. Why do you think we're hiding on the South Coast...


----------



## SueC

loosie said:


> Hope this guy is good for you both, but sorry to say, what you've told doesn't fill me with confidence. My opinion of the above... yes, it is imperative to consider confo & the whole horse & the way he moves, as to specifics of trimming. 'Conformation' is very often but a point in time & a *result* of poor hoof balance/health or other issues though.
> 
> Re shoes with elevated heels, yes, this is the long standing conventional approach, because it has been found that raising the heel further 'out of commission' and changing the centre pressure point of the hoof does indeed tend to relieve the horse's discomfort. This is temporary, and as time goes on, higher wedges, heartbars, etc are necessary to relieve the symptoms for longer again. The 'disease' is conventionally thought of as incurably 'progressive'.
> 
> But if you look into it, and the acres of more recent research, and abundance of actually rehabbed, sound 'navicular' cases these days, you will see that actually treating the problem & getting hooves functioning better & becoming stronger, is to a degree, the exact opposite of this conventional palliative approach.
> 
> And yes, horses who's feet are very sore will lie down, to get off them, when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the 'experiment', but naturally horses SHOULD bear the load predominantly on their heels! Sounds like he is one of the 'peripheral loading' camp, who beliieve that the hoof wall should be the entire weightbearing aparatus and the base of the foot shouldn't be loaded. Don't take my word for it, but don't just take his blindly either - do your homework. One consideration is, just look at every single other ungulate in the world, including wild & feral equids (including feral equus cabellus even) and you will see that the heels/frogs/pads are the primary support structure, not the toe nails. That of itself leds me initially to doubt that domestic horses would be the only beasts in the world, different even to ferals of the same species, that should be peripherally loaded on their hoof walls and that the heels should not be the primary support.
> 
> The problem with your horse's hoof confo is he obviously doesn't have the caudal hoof strength, and his heel walls have been left far too long & forward, to support himself comfortably on his heels. Therefore, along with trimming to *reduce* the excessive heels & balance the feet, he needs protection & support for his weak heels to *allow him to _start_ using them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there's no doubt this approach is an effective palliative one. Yes, they often walk away immediately feeling better.



I 100% agree with loosie's post. I've heard a lot of (oddly well-respected) rubbish spouted to "fix" horses with Jay's problem, or to fix horses with gait problems on the harness track.










RIP Rikki-Tikki - a friend of mine bought him with collapsed soles from laminitis. He lasted around a decade on the palliative approach - and her farrier was a super farrier who explicitly told her the approach was palliative only, and wouldn't fix the problem. Yes, putting aluminium plates on him got him off his sore soles and rendered him quasi-sound - which would be considered an improvement of sorts by many compared to how he was limping around his paddock before when barefoot - put shoes on, reduce pain, must be good? ...but not really: Because underneath it, this approach also allows the rotation and sinking to progress - because it does _not_ restore healthy functioning to the hoof.

The difference between my friend's farrier and most farriers is that he explicitly pointed this out...instead of pretending the horse was now better...

Rikki-Tikki was put down about a year ago. He was magnificent and had nothing obviously wrong with him except he could no longer walk on his feet. He didn't even reach 20.


----------



## NickerMaker71

QUOTE=SueC;6929465]:rofl: 

When I see some of the online arguments though, I think that's an awful time sink...and I have gone back to more real-life stuff instead these days.


Sue, I totally agree...that is why I rarely venture out. I think of it this way. when I open up my computer, I can literally let the whole world into my own little kitchen.....i*if I choose*.

I do not like hanging out in 'real life' with rude argumentative people...why would I voluntarily allow disrespectful people into my home to make me feel like a worthless piece of XYZ? With technology...it's a *choice* and it's a choice I;m not making. :wink: 

My coworker and i ALWAYS talk about he fact that people get *very misunderstood* online. There is no facial features to watch, tone of voice, nor do you actually know the person's back story. All those contribute to how another person reacts to another....the dark side of today's growing technology.:evil:

I work with the public....I get enough of that on a daily basis!! LOL

AA, i took some video of Jay walking tonight and posted that on FB...but not pics. Guess that doesn't help you! :lol::lol:

Corgi, forgot way back when to say congrats on the Horse Expo purchases. Gosh, you didn't buy much tho!:wink: I want to go to one, but not this year. Gotta get to the Equine Affaire again and find the guy that makes custom ******! I've been saving my dinaros.

Koolio, what is it about the reining training that is so different to the dressage that is making koolio so soft? is it because he has to get off the bit more and use his body? Although, i suspect in dressage they use their whole body.

Earl has a wicked stop....but i remember when I rode him, although i liked him, he wasn't fine tuned....which of course is what i like to do...fine tune a horse.  That i can do. Wish there was a way....that competitive edge is coming out of me a bit. i think they have used him for calf roping. Hence the wicked stop.  

Also, how's the the job? Do you miss the kids or are you happy with this path?

Ellen, Koolio said the same thing that i did but better....so I again agree with her. A green horse makes me nervous for many of us over the age of 40.....especially for those of us with artificial parts. :wink: As my DH often riminds me.....if you break it...it may never be able to be fixed again. Not to scare you.....but a reality check I give myself each and every day.

It's 5:30 am on a Saturday.:-( Piper had me up to go potty....not I can't fall back to sleep. But I'm going to try. 

Have a good day all. Hope you get some saddle time in!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, this is the western riding pattern I used to compete in. Although it does not show opening/closing a gate too. In the end, you had to canter to the center, come to a quick stop and back without esitation. My red dun QH was awesome on flying lead changes. It took us a LONG time to get there, but once we got it, she got it! We placed 3rd at the state level. Could have won the class if she would have had the 'head set' the QH judges always look for.....she just never wanted to put her head to her knees, and I wasn't going to force the unnatural state.  Very proud of that!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I am going to take lessons on a lesson horse. I agree that will help me back into the saddle and give me that horse fix I am getting so desperate for. The trainer is looking for a suitable horse. I am going thru a late life crisis over this finding a horse thing and I am going to have to cool my jets and chill over it. I think I need some regroup time. You are so nice to me and at the same time in a caring manner, you are honest about things. That is the nicest thing about you. 

Yesterday,I started a thread that was a bit bizarre. Fortunately, TinyLiny came in and removed it and sent me a pm. Just in case any of you saw that, I am sorry. I just am not dealing with things very well lately. So, best thing is to sit back and chill. Hope I am still a part of this thread still. 

Thanx for being there. I am off in the ditch but will get out:thumbsup:

I know God is there and it will be ok.

Have a good day.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I didn't see a thread that you tried to start yesterday, but hope all is well for you today. You'll be on a horse soon, you'll see.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue: I am really enjoying hearing you and Loosie talk of your homeland. It is very foreign sounding, and makes me want to know more of these places! I am more of a visual person, and i just can't map all these places you speak of in my head. I guess when we in the US refer to places here, it must sound just as weird.

Oh the arguing on some other threads...that is a mess indeed. I will admit to occasionally surfing around out there, and sometimes putting my two cents in, just to see the explosions happen. Just like poking a tiger in the big top. lol

Koolio, I too would be interested in knowing what it is that is helping so much with softness. Often folks use cross training to help a horse relax and not get sour, do you think that is what is going on, or something else? 

I've never seen western dressage in person, only little clips on YouTube. I always saw WD as a way to improve the western horses' way of moving, not as a suppliment to Dressage. I am enjoying learning as you go. Would love to see some video too. 

Tasha had another grand mal seizure at 4 am, and woke me at 6am today. :-( I plan to increase her Phenobarbital if she has another one. Or maybe I should do it today. Since she has them at night, thinking of leaving her am dose at 1 tablet, and increasing her pm dose from 1.5 to 2 tablets. The vet had suggested 1.5 twice a day, but she always seems to get them at night, so I'm thinking more in the evening. 

I wonder if sometimes she works it out if she feels one coming on during the day. Just a theory because she seems to get really needy and whiney in the days leading up to a seizure. 

i'm heading out this morning to try a thing called Cardio-tennis. Never heard of it before, but a co-worker invited me to join her. I'm always game to try something at least once, but I gotta say, the "cardio" part has me a bit nervous considering how out of shape I am. 

I wonder how one dresses for this, esp since it is in the 30's this morning. I'm thinking sweats, I don't have any of those little white tennis skirts, and wouldn't put one on right now anyway! 

I am soon to be moving to day shift, things with the boastful gossip have escalated, and so going to try something different. I am a bit stressed over the whole thing, as I am not sure if this is the right move to make. 

I hope to get back in better shape easier with my body back on a normal time clock. I am also hoping to be able to ride more, as parts of my day's off will not be wasted sleeping. 

*fingers crossed this all works out*


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, don't worry...I get the feeling that most, if not all, of us here were too busy yesterday to notice a quick, new post..& if any of us DID read it, we'd just wonder (from the sound of what you just said here) "Is Ellen okay?"(no one would put you down or think less of you, that's for sure!)

So, just be ok, ok? Looking forward to hearing about a lesson on a good lesson horse...


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I am glad to hear you are going to proceed with lessons! Try to focus on enjoying the moment and getting everything you can out of it. When you look at horses, focus on the moment there too. Pay attention to every detail you can in the here and now and try not to focus too much on imagining the outcome. This is what I would call being present. It works with everything and especially when you are impatient and having a tough go. Being present will slow things down and let you enjoy the moment. Let us know how your lesson goes!:wink:

Nicker - I find the reining training is much slower and more deliberate. It helps that my lessons are one on one and the instructor shows me on her own horse, rather than just tells me. The difference with the dressage lessons is that we are focussing on very specific movements. Move the shoulders, one step, then two, then... Move the hind end one step, then two then... Then we put it all together with both. All of this goes at walk, then trot, then lope. After each exercise, we let the horse walk or trot out to think on it. This makes a huge difference! I also find I don't micromanage Koolio so much. I ask for softness until I get him there, then I lay off until he makes a mistake. I let him make bigger mistakes and then correct rather than always trying to hold him together. He's learning to carry himself so much softer and faster. 
In the dressage lessons, we were always trying to do so many things at once. So doing a shoulder in to teach moving the shoulders but also insisting on straightness, collection and impulsion rather than breaking it down step by step. I was always coached to micromanage everything, shoulder, hip, neck and headset simultaneously and keep impulsion all at once. Everything was done with impulsion and we never got to slow things down to break them down. The reining training is nothing like that. I feel much more relaxed and clear about what I am doing and Koolio is WAY happier. We work in a partnership rather than me micromanaging him. I guess that is the difference.

Anita - I am so sorry to hear about Tasha having seizures again. I hope it all gets sorted soon. 
I've contacted a few breeders looking for a boxer puppy. We will get another one later in the spring, but I am waiting for the "right one".

I don't know a lot about Western dressage, but I did compete in a WD class last summer. (We placed first out of 15 horses ). I find western dressage seems to fall somewhere between dressage and reining. The judges are looking at the dressage training scale, but in a western frame, gait and tack. So far, I have only worked with a pre-written pattern and am not sure about freestyle western dressage. Basically I think western dressage looks for the movements being in harmony, with softness, relaxation and impulsion. I'm just learning more myself.
Somewhere I have a short video of some of my WD ride at the show from last summer. I'll try to figure out how to post it.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> Thank you so much. That will be what I will do. I wholeheartedly agree with you that I will be on my own when I get her home. So, the more real the trial run, the more I will know. Thanx so much


 
Dear I say this. They all change when you get them home, first it's I'm out of my comfort zone so the behaviour is perfect and it makes them a keeper. They are trying to impress. 

Then after a while they relax and feel comfortable with the surroundings and begin to exert their will, testing the waters so to speak, the behaviour changes, to the point they go to being a throwaway. Not the keeper they were in the beginning. 

That's when more intense training is required and I have found since a considerable amount of money has already been invested in renovations to the quarters to make them comfortable. A new ride was demanded so its an upgrade of the vehicle so they can be transported in style.

Hang on I have confused the subject of owning a mare and marriage, back to the horse but on a similar note, both have tendencies that test a man.

I know go sit in the corner and shut up.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tinyliny

lest I be vilified, I didn't remove it because Ellen did anything wrong, but jsut to keep her from being the brunt of a lot of questions and blowback. she was having a hard day, and better to do it here than out where there be lions, tigers and bears!


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Please do not go to your corner. Your wisdom is monumental as always.. What would we do without you. So what should I do, in the case of equines:wink: Your wisdom in the other areas is equally impressive.:thumbsup: I am sure Buggs is watching and listening:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ellen hays

I love you guys. You are wonderful.

Thanx for being there.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stanley
> 
> Please do not go to your corner. Your wisdom is monumental as always.. What would we do without you. So what should I do, in the case of equines:wink: Your wisdom in the other areas is equally impressive.:thumbsup: I am sure Buggs is watching and listening:wink::wink::wink:


A young horse and an old person. I did that once Savannah about 3 in the first photo and a year later in the second
Like all of the horses I have had I really like them BUT not all are suitable. Savannah was to tall 17.2 when I mover her on and it was one of the hardest things I have had to do with an animal.
















She was to big and to young. I could not give her what she needed when it came to riding. 
At 4 they are like a kid and high on life, Some are great but all will test you at one time or another, even the old laid back horse the instinct to be the leader is always there. The one thing I did get from Savannah and Stella is confidence. Mare's are moody, and that will earn me a come back or two. I could wake in the morning, look at the scowl SWMBO was wearing and know Savannah was feeling the same. I know, another slap on the hand but its true and is a part of life.

Geldings also can be a handful but generally more even temp. They can be likened to the man that has endured the insistence of SWMBO and had the vasectomy procedure. Both are walking around thinking that something they used to do is missing but can't remember what it is.:lol::lol:

We are very mature on this thread, understand life, and cover many topics horse related. So on the vasectomy, or gelding, what ever you call it, a funny true story for you all.

I bowed to SWMBO insistence and underwent the procedure. When I caught sight of the size of the needle the doctor had the sweat pored out of me but he settled my nerves and on we went. Walking out of the surgery to the receptionist to pay the bill, bent over almost in two so as not to rip the stitches out I glanced over to the waiting room and there were a half a dozen men siting with their wives. Bent in two I looked them straight in the eye and said. It did not hurt when he put the needle in. With that I went to the counter still bent in two, head below the counter top reaching up and paid the account.

Walking past the waiting men again I noticed their wives eyes were watering holding back laughter while their husbands had lost all colour from their faces. I assured them it did not hurt and hobbled out of the waiting room.

If you are set on the young horse bring it home, it will only take a few days for any sedative to wear off and the real horse will show its self. Even if it is the calmest thing on four legs it will react to your feelings. If you are not sure the horse will act in response by trying to be the boss. Its natural for the horse, as it goes back into self preservation mode. Some one has to be the leader.

You are looking for a horse that fits a want and that is, looks good, the right size, watch out for (small man syndrome):lol: has personality, and you fall in love with it. Right. not to mention the basics of being sound.
If its past 8 it well be beginning to settle, but not if it has no experience. Experience like us in the horse gives it wisdom. Been there done that attitude is learnt from experience so that is a consideration.

My take on lesson horses used for trekking walking in line one after the other. Stella was such a horse and in company walking behind another she was great but take her out of her comfort zone and she would lose it. She had to be given experience outside the line to rely on my judgment and build her confidence so they can all have or develop an issue to over come.

So any horse you get, on the first meeting, you go get it out of the paddock and saddle it up. Lead it around a bit testing to see if it is paying attention to you stopping, starting, left and right without to much direction from you. You are looking for its attention. Then drop the reins over its head and walk away slowly. See if it follows if it does that's great if it does not that is not a minus. Having it follow may indicate it is happy in that roll or it is looking to you for direction.

Phone just gone friend has just caught fish for me, be back soon.


----------



## Stan

*back and with fresh fish*

Ellen
I agree with others on getting a horse with millage and experience under its belt but here is another couple of considerations for you to think about.

Your age and health the length of time you expect to be riding because that also dictates the age of the horse. At 25 a horse in most cases is getting a little old however we had Patches who was almost 40 when she was put down.

Back to 25 so a horse that is 12 you may expect 10 years or so dependent on how it was treated. How long do you expect to be riding.
I'm rising 67 this year but in good health body wise, my mind has wandered off some where and SWMBO has forbade me from searching for it so the boring part is all that is left. Bugs is rising 9 I think, and has 15 years in him. 15 years for me puts me in my early 80s with ambition to live to 100. still riding on a horse at 80 that has spent most of his life with me. I considered that when taking Bugs on. He may have other ideas but we can work that out.

So consider it all but if the 4 year old has taken your fancy then get it home for a few days and you evaluate it first. Let it settle getting all possible additives out of its system. I would not ride it until I felt confident and in control because if you get on and it plays up and you don't ride the horse through its tantrum and get off. What is the lesson.

First ride in a controlled area so it can't head off into the wild blue younder.

And like Rick said 
Don't give it treats from your hand and don't give it any food containing sugar or any grains that can warm its blood up. Watch out for mention of feeding their horse large amounts of magnesium, supplements are fine, but large amounts of Mag can mask a behaviour issue. It calms the body and mind.

If the soil it is grazing on is mag deficient then it has to be introduced 

Good luck and it is out there but we have to do some work with them when they arrive home because it is new and frightening.

The photo below is bugs following me around after I had ridden him in the arena. He generally follows me every where, including the garden helping himself to the tomatoes. One other thing after leading it around tie it up and watch out of the corner of your eye to its reactions. If it is looking at you with an expression that asks you what do a do, its communicating. Crazy sounding I know, and others will shoot me down, but Bugs with his facial gestures and body language generally gets me to understand his wants or how he is feeling. Funny but it was Bugs that heightened my awareness to their body language communication. 

Cheers


----------



## Stan

Ellen Got the PM but could not reply back it seems the format has change and I now have to learn something new.:shock:

Ellen I think I speak for all on this thread we have become a very understanding bunch of world wide talkers of rubbish and entertaining tit bits with some very sound knowledge on horsemanship thrown in, and we also manage to keep it simple. I think they do that for my benefit being the one looking for that part of my mind that has gone walkabout.

If you have missed a reply or anything at all not one person on this thread would even notice so do not ever feel you have to respond in kind you don't. Also if you feel you have to have a rant and can't post it PM someone. I do.

Now find that horse


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Thank you. You truly have a great deal of insight regarding equines. Thank you so much for taking the time to share some of it with me. I really want a horse and I really want to go back to riding. It use to be so easy to find a young horse and come along with it until it was a great partner. It just doesn't seem as clear as it did back then. I guess some of my memory has taken off down the road. I will take your advice to heart. Maybe somewhere down the road I will find my Buggs. I don't think I will clue him in on things as you have your Bugg's. He just might get too smart for me. I can tell Bugg's keeps you on your toes. I also know that you would not trade him for anything. You two are priceless. Have a good evening and thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

I just got back from a funeral for a dear old man. He was 90 and used to let DH and I hunt his farm. We share the same last name and there is some question about distant relative but we were very fond of him. We drove by his farm on the way home. We spotted a bald eagle in a tree! That is the first time I ve seen one around here...ever! I feel like it was Gerald, saying good bye.

At lunch, we sat with some people we had met through Geralds family. One guy lives 10 min from us and his having leg problems. He said his horses aren't getting enough attention and I should come ride! He is due to get an amputation at the knee. DH and I are getting him together with a guy who is an amputee and regularly talks with folks pre and post surgery.


----------



## Happy Place

I told him when he is ready I would help him get back in the saddle. He has a horse that he has harnessed but can't walk well enough to do the long line training. He'd like that one to pull a cart in case he can't ride. Sounds interesting to me. He can coach me through it and I can get his horse ready for him. Good incentive for him to work hard in this therapy. Good for me too


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, tons to catch up on! 

Rick: very glad to hear your MIL will consider alternative treatments. fingers and toes crossed (and many prayers) that you find the treatment plan that works

HP: yay for the job! hopefully next week turns into another week, etc

ellen: i think taking lessons again will be the perfect thing, as you can get your horse fix and hopefully find your comfort zone again. its hard not to be in a hurry, but the right horse is out there for you.



Last night, mother nature decided perhaps she would smile upon us after all.. and sent a snowstorm! We got 6 inches of snow overnight, which made going into work first thing this morning not much fun (yay for my subaru!), but it made for the best footing we have had in _weeks_ this afternoon. :clap:

Got home from work and DH and I got the boys out for their first ride of the season. They were feeling mighty fine and would have preferred a much faster pace than we intended.
























































The sun even came out at the end of the ride! Haven't seen that in what feels like weeks either. Won't mention that not 1 but 2 more storms are maybe coming.. going to enjoy every minute of riding I can.


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful pictures, Phantom!

HP, that sounds like a wonderful win-win for you & the guy w/the leg problems. How's the job doing?

Have a small question; magnesium has been mentioned for calming, someone here recently (Blue, I think) mentioned magnesium for me to get me calmer & more focused. My new bottle of vitamins has manganese, is that the same thing or no?

TineyLiney, if you come across this: thank you for watching Ellen's back. Those of us who work on a daily basis around carnivores appreciate greatly the "safe place" on this thread. Appreciate your work with de-fanging.

'Nite all....


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Have a small question; magnesium has been mentioned for calming, someone here recently (Blue, I think) mentioned magnesium for me to get me calmer & more focused. My new bottle of vitamins has manganese, is that the same thing or no?


NOT the same thing. Gotta shop again, darn. :lol: :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!!

Had a good day today!

Did something I had no intentions of doing.......helping out with the birth of two baby goats!!!!

I was going to high-tail it out of there when she went into labor. I don't like to hear animals in pain....but of course baby #1 decided to come out tail first, so mom needed my help.:shock:

All turned out well, and we have two precious little girls!

After that fun, I jumped on Jay. Well actually we did a little ground work first. He was being a bit of a tart yesterday, so I wanted to set the tone up front....I"m in charge! :lol:

Ellen, I agree with Stan....although Jay is a been there done that horse....I still have to periodically put him in is place. A few minutes of ground work does wonders. 

Our weather blows here right now, so we didn't go far. I noticed he would walk a tad faster when we turned to head home....so unbeknownst to him....our trek got longer. :rofl: But he was still a gentleman. :wink:

It's starting to rain on top of all our snow. Slippery mess! :-x

PH, looks like a nice ride.

TJ, what about St. John's Wort? I know that used to be popular to calm nerves....or did I see something out there that they don't think so now?

Koolio, thanks for explaining that. I need to look more into this western dressage thing. 

OK, that's all worth reporting.

Have a great night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I take a Super B Complex for energy. My little ones drain my gas tank. But I also feel more 'pulled together' and less anxious. So....it made me wonder....and I looked.

Here's a quick little article. Mentions your magnesium too. 

8 nutrients to help beat anxiety | Mental Health | Best You | Best Health


----------



## tjtalon

I know I signed off a bit ago, but eating my dinner at the comp...soo..

LOL, Phantom, had a feeling that would be true! GNC, here I come...

Nicker, there WAS something some years ago about St John's Wort being not-so-good for you. Eons ago, I took it because it was being touted around as good for depression. But, it made me edgy & irritable instead (which I attributed to my sometimes/frequently being "backwards" when it comes to medications...like TheraFlu: no way, I'll be awake for 24 hrs, go figure. Downright allergic to codeine; other people nod off to Tylonel w/codein [like in a 'scrip for dental sx or the like] while I crawl the walls. Ugh).

Gonna try the magnesium 'tho, when I can get it.

Birthing baby goats???!!! Good Heavens! Happy you & Jay got an outing after that!

Ok, 'nite for real now, have to work tomorrow & up very early....


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I take a Super B Complex for energy. My little ones drain my gas tank. But I also feel more 'pulled together' and less anxious. So....it made me wonder....and I looked.
> 
> Here's a quick little article. Mentions your magnesium too.
> 
> 8 nutrients to help beat anxiety | Mental Health | Best You | Best Health


oooh, will add that to my list & will check out that site tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the first baby. A mere minute old.

Also, Pipes playing on the job tonight. :lol: Best thing I have done for her....took her Jolly Ball to the barn. She loves it. Never played with it here. Perfect for the pasture.


----------



## Blue

So much to respond to! 

First .... TinyLiny, thank you for watching out for our Ellen. She's dear to us.

Stan. Great to hear from you again. Excellent advice for Ellen. My best first horse was a retired movie industry horse. Awesome! You were right, mares can be testy, I'll admit that. But when oh when will a gelding think for himself?! Both have upsides and down sides. I usually prefer a gelding for stable behavior, but a mare is great on the trail because they actually are OBSERVANT. My geldings will go where I tell them, my mare is always looking for a better way. Kinda saved my butt once though.

Nicker, Wow! babies! I would be so all over that!

I take super B complex stress formula. Works wonders.

I know there's plenty more, but I've been invited on a ride tomorrow so better get going to prepare. 

Ellen, all will be well. I know its difficult to have patience, but the lessons idea is a really good one. Stick with that for now and see what transpires.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I just found this video on using reining training to improve dressage. I think it illustrates very well what I am trying to achieve in the lessons with the reiner. Like the rider in the video, I am also trying to get flying changes, but fight with my body position and controlling Koolio's hip. I also need things to be broken down and go slowly so I "get it". I hadn't seen this video before tonight but it sure sums up what I'm learning! Kinda cool!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Love the video!! Poor Chivas is going to get some Dressage (or is it reining?) training again tomorrow!! We are nowhere near ready for flying changes, but I have been trying to figure that one out for a long time, so going to do the walk thing for now. 

Stan: your Bugs is mighty special, and I hope to still be seeing you posting about his antics in 15 yrs. :wink: Very goos advice, and great to see the math, never thought of it that way. 

Nicker: OMG, i just love goats!! Thanks for posting that cutie pie baby. 

PH13: great pictures, were they taken with your new camera? 

I haven't been able to ride yet, Friday was rain all day, this morning I tried a new activity, cardio-tennis. It was a lot of fun, but it didn't start until 1030am. They have classes at 9am that was planning on going to, but it was too wet on the courts this am. 



Came home for lunch then was getting ready to go ride when my Boxer girl Tasha had another grand mal seizure. 


She was still wobbling around for a couple hours, and so I gave her her meds early, even upped the dose from 1.5 to 2 tablets, but she had another seizure anyway. 


She had one last night too. 


Hopefully I'll get to ride tomorrow, just praying no more seizures. 


The work situation is totally stressing me out. Feeling sick to my stomach for hours. 

I have to make some decisions Monday, and I'm not looking forward to it. No good answers, unfortunately. If i do what is good for me, my youngest is going to suffer. She is special needs, and i just don't know how she can get three meals for herself if I am working days, plus feed and walk the dogs. 

Don't know what to do. Gonna pray about it, and try to de-stress myself.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, watched the video just now. Janice does western dressage. In my beginning feeble attempts to neck rein (on Spirit) she's taught me to lift my hand on the neck a bit towards her head to pick up her shoulder (as I was pulling back) then put my opposite leg back for her opposite hip. She said most people just lay the rein over the neck, which gives the rider the tendency to pull back (however slightly). 

Just greenie having a thought, but it sure did work on Spirit! She told me to imagine that I'm gently lifting her shoulder for her...

Baby goat, Nicker, is precious! I know you've said, but I've forgotten; what does your Mom do w/all these goats? (Pipes looks contented & happy in that pic!)

Prayers for your work situation, AA...

Have to go get ready for work...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

I guess more goatie pictures are due! Those two born yesterday were actually #8 and #9. 

TJ, my mom breeds them to be born this time of year for either 4-H projects or Easter meat. Two are already sold for breeding purposes tho.

Koolio, great video. Looks like, unknowningly I am prepping Jay! When we walk down the back roads I am always moving him. It just wakes the lazy guy up! LOL

AA as far as prepping the horse for the changes. I recall distinctly we did it in small increments. I would canter several small circles tot he right at the end of the ring. At one point when I reached the center, I would stop. Prep my girl, body shift, leg shift, and cue for the left lead and lope several circles. That process took a while. Then we would do the same thing, but transition at a walk in the center of the ring. Eventually we got to the trot transisiton. I remember she got to the point where she would take ONE trot step and change the lead. FINALLY, she learned to hop right over. (with a little encourgagement from a spur) Once she got the hang of it, she LOVED it and I never had to use spurs again. She loved it so much actually that she rode with her head held a bit too high...which docked us points. But oh well.

Jay is very front end heavy, which the farrier said should be eleviated a bit with the new feet. I need him to use his backend more. I can even see it in his muscle tone...his bum, although a nice one....could be more muscular from better use.

I want to be very careful when I collect him up, as his mouth is very soft, and I want to keep it that way.

Moody mares? OH my yes! My girl definitely was! But I can say...that moodiness taught me a thing or two! :lol::lol:

TJ, although GNC products are good, I don't see the need to spend the extra $$$. Do you have a Wal-Mart nearby? My mom and I use their vitamins and they work just fine. Also, did you know that Rite-Aid sells GNC products? Just and FYI. 

Have fun on your ride BLUE. It's snowing AGAIN! :evil: I am not sure if I will get out today....

Well better go....lesson plans to write, laundry to do........the list is a mile long.

Have a great day all! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Just watched that video. Very interesting. I had the opportunity to ride a horse one time that did amazing flying lead changes. What a joy to ride through! But, I've never learned how to teach them myself. Think I'll have to work on it.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. All

Rick I hope things are going well for your family with your MILs illness. Hope you are still able to enjoy the horses during that time.

AA I am so sorry about Tasha. I know this must be heartbreaking for you. I hope things will be easy for you and her. My thoughts are with you.

Hope everyone is well this a.m.. I feel much more up thanks to yall. You are truly treasures to me. I am going to get there:thumbsup:.

HP I am so sorry about your friend. Even though it is a loss for the ones left behind, he is in a wonderful place. Yes, help that man get back into horses. It will be the best therapy out there. You are truly being his friend.

Ph13 Loved the pictures. Looks cold, but beautiful. Glad you are out there enjoying. Looks like the boys are enjoying also.

TJ I have a calcium supplement with calcium, D3 and Magnesium. I can really tell the difference when I take it. I sometimes leave it off which is a mistake. I also take greentea extract. It works on different neuro receptors than the antidepressant does. It is on that article as L Theanine. I may get some B vitiamins and try to get myself back on track. The L Theanine does work for anxiety. Just don't take anything else that will affect those same neuro transmitters..

Yeah, I am glad TinyLiny came in to save the day. I have learned my lesson to stay here among friends if I have a ranting attack:shock:

Nickers The pictures of your ride are beautiful. I am glad you found that farrier and that Jay is on his way to being sound. He is a good boy, I am glad he has you to help him. You are a good team. The baby goats, nothing is more precious. My problem would be that they would all become pets. Just like with my hens, when they quit laying I guess the old girls will just hang around as retirees. They do keep the bug population down around the garden. There is no way I could ever use them for food other than their eggs

Blue When it comes to doing things I love, patience is not a strong point. You are right, it will work out. The western dressage looks very interesting. Maybe, I can aim for that with my lessons and when I get a horse if it is a lesson horse I can go from there. Sounds fun. 

Koolio Really enjoyed the video. Very informative. Couldn't help but notice that big beautiful horse she was riding. Awh, so beautiful.

Wow, Stanley, Savannah was huge. I would need a 4 step mounting block for her. I can't imagine being on her when she decided to test the waters. Oh my goodness.

Thanks again for being there. I really don't know what I would do. You all, and that means all, have become such a big part of my life. Even if I don't address someone in my post, you are there as my forum family. Checking the thread last thing at night and first thing in the morning. You should see the number of times I either lurk or log on during the day. I know I need some outside activities, and am working on that. But, for now, you guys are my sanity. Thank you.

Well, everyone have a good day. Hope everything is good for you all. God bless and keep.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Sunday!

Anita-Anne - I am sorry to hear your dog is having more seizures :-(. Can you increase her drugs again to try to prevent them? You were also worried about your daughter having meals while you are away at work. Can you prepare some meals that she can take out and heat up, or prep some cold meals for her to access while you are gone? I've tried a few awesome slow cooker recipes that I out in in the morning and my son can finish off after school. Alternatively, is there someone you could find to check in on her and help her with meals at least once a day while you are gone?

Nicker - those goats are cute! Glad to hear you are happy with the new farrier. It sounds like you need to strengthen Jays hind end and get him working off his haunches more. I'm sure you know many exercises for that. Hill work is great if you have hills around.

Stan - I love hearing about your adventures with Bugs. I also agree with your age of the horse and longevity of the rider analysis. To ride into the 80's is something I aspire to. My FIL's wife had her last ride just two days shy of her 80th birthday. She would still be riding, but had an accident they almost took her foot off. Unfortunately, her first surgery wasn't a good fix and she had surgery again this last week. I don't know if she will heal enough to get back in the saddle. I hope so for her sake, but her family doesn't... They seem to think she should be a cripple now because of her age. I hope she proves them all wrong!

TJ - I have subscribed to a FB page called "ride with your mind". They supply weekly articles and tips on overcoming fear and on the biomechanics of riding. I've thought of you a few times reading some of the articles. The website is more proprietary, but the FB page offers some good short links. You might be interested to check it out. I also came across an article on the zen of horseback riding or something that was really good, but can't find it again. It addressed the mental game of confidence in your horse and in yourself. Good stuff that every rider can use.

We are in the midst of a heat wave. So strange to have a heat wave in January, but it has been melting now for over a week. Friday night it poured rain, which is unheard of this time of year. While we are glad for temps that are 20 degrees above normal, everything is covered in wet ice. It was pretty sketchy walking down my paddock to feed this morning. Luckily I have a few bales of hay stored in the barn up by the house, as I may feed those in the mornings to reduce the risk of slipping and breaking my neck. So, while the weather feels lovely, I am praying for a good snowfall to give the ground some grit.

I hope to get a ride on Koolio again today and work toward our flying lead changes as shown in the video. I know he can do them, but I have to figure out how to set myself up correctly to ask for them. In early May there is a reining clinic with a really good trainer at the barn where I board Koolio. I expect I will bring him home by then, but may haul in to ride, or just go and watch. If a good dressage clinic comes up, I may choose to ride in that one instead. In the meantime, I will continue with lessons and see where it goes.

I am also on the lookout for a good western saddle. I would like a Vic Bennett, as I know Vic and he owns the stable where I board. Has anyone heard of his saddles before? He's very well known in Canada and has a reputation for making beautiful, well made saddles. His saddles are expensive, so I think I'd have to look for a used one. I don't know a thing about western saddles, fit, quarter bars? or anything. Does anyone have any suggestions or good sources to look at? I can also ask Vic, but don't want to bother him until I am ready to buy. Right now, I'm trying to save up a bit of $ so when I do buy one, I can buy the best I can afford.

I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Happy Place

What a lazy day. It's noon and I haven't even made breakfast yet! My SIL is coming at 1 so I can help her with applications for her dietician internship. After that I have Mt. Laundry to climb and muck out the rest of the house. How do weekends get away from me?!!!

Tomorrow may get interesting at work. I am eager to see if that woman decided to retire or just take the rest of the year off. I'm not even sure if they will allow that. She keeps telling me not to go to far cuz she's not sure she will stay! I like it there a lot. The people are so very nice. We eat lunch together as a department every day and it feels like a family meal. We don't talk work, we talk family and goings on. At most of my last jobs, I worked right through lunch! The last school I was hoping to get into has beautiful facilities and all the kids are issued lap tops. The down side is that the district is losing kids and teachers have taken pay cuts. At the new place, there are no windows in the offices and the computers are mighty slow. There are about 1000 more kids, too. It seems more financially sound and the staff likes the principal (who is about my age, so no changes likely!). There is really so much to think about that I try hard not to think about it at all. Just go to work and do the job. My husband does most of the thinking and what ifing for both of us LOL. Wish for me luck, patience and stability LOL!


----------



## mustangqh

*Almost 47 and still in love with horses*

I will be 47 in a couple weeks and am still very passionate about horses. I've been riding horses since I could walk up to a horse and say the word "horse". Throughout my life, I've taken riding lessons, leased horses, sought out people who owned horses that needed to be ridden and, in my late teens, depleted my college savings fund by purchases race horses off the track and "training" them to be hunter jumpers. It started out as a successful business, until I grew attached to my collection of horses and refused to sell them. Finding a good home for a horse can be tricky. I went through a short period during my venture in life where I wasn't riding at all and now looking back I can say that truly left a hole in my life. I also developed some type of stupid lack of confidence when it came to riding. I think sometimes when we get older, we think too much about what could happen. In my early 40's when I figured I knew everything about horses but still held on to the fear, I purchased a young QH mare and hired a professional horse trainer. By professional I mean, accredited judge, money earner, successful clients. Anyway, after almost 40 years of riding, I finally learned how to handle a horse properly and now own an exceptionally broke QH mare. I also now have a horse lovin boyfriend and we own a total of seven horses in our own BACKYARD!! This is big for having been a city girl and always wanting horses on my property instead of settling for a boarding facility. Having to take care of my own horses on my own property for almost three years now has been hard work, but I have to admit, completely worth it. While I can't just take off on a whim for a weekend vacation or whatever, everything in my life now revolves around my horses. Everything! And no matter how many friends I don't see very often and how many invitations I have to turn down...I never regret my horses! They each have their own quirky personalities and to me, they are my children and can NEVER be sold. So happy my boyfriend shares my views and interests or else I would be known as the lonely, crazy horse lady. I am not as competitive as my boyfriend, but I am really digging the Ranch Horse Pleasure and am looking forward to my 50's so I will be eligible for the Amateur (SENIOR) Select World Show in Amarillo. I am also looking forward to being the 80-something year old cowgal kicking *** and taking names at any horse show I choose to attend!! Horses rock and whether we ride em or just like to look at em, they can bring a perfect balance in our lives at any age.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, off the top of my head.....Circle Y and Billy Cook saddles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow. Definitely a weird day. Tasha had two more seizures with the last one at 6am today. I had jus given her am dose of meds, increased to 1.5 tabs. Was heading into bedroom when she had the seizure in the doorway.
Some of the pb and cracker she gets her pills on came out, so I wasn't sure if she got all her meds in before seizure. I gave her 2.5 mg of valium after she was back up and walking.within 15 min she was sleeping and she hasn't had one since. Praying they stopped for a bit. Then I go to get on my computer, and the monitor is not working. It's a laptop, so don't know if it's fixable. I'm going to try taking it to the geek squad at Best Buy, hoping they can at least rescue my files and pictures. Bad timing right before tax time. I'm on my tiny Fire tablet now. It's a bit odd to use...but I was able to get the enhanced mobile view off. I haven't managed to get it off my phone yet. I hate the enhanced view.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracy, thanks for all the idea s. Sometimes I get so stressed, I can't think clearly. 
You asked about posting videos. I do it by setting up a YouTube account, then my phone can send the video straight to my YouTube account. I don't know about editing, so the videos are uncut and unedited. 

Btw, it is really weird to type so much on this virtual keyboard. I like the spellchecker.. 

Ellen, I too make all my animals pets. When I had my chickens, we didn't even eat store bought chicken. Only their eggs were used. My goats were weed eaters and pets. 

I am so glad you plan to take lessons. I keep thinking you might find your horse there or at least through her.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I know I am forgetting a lot here. Screen is just too small for this old lady. 
Welcome Mustang. I hope you enjoy your horses for many, many years. 
Our love of horses brings us together, but conversations are about everything and anything. 

HP, your position sounds so lovely. Praying all works out for you. It does sound like the other lady is leaning towards having you take over. 

I was looking up pet cremation services yesterday. I am trying to be prepared, even though the thought breaks my heart. I did find one in Athens Alabama that guarantees that they will cremate your pet separately, even have a setup that allows you to view the cremation. And then you are assured that the ashes received are of only your pet. I have no idea how much this costs, and I doubt I could watch, but I do want to make sure it is my dog. 


It's really hard even thinking of all this.


----------



## Stan

Just to be a little annoying or may be more than annoying.

The sun is shinning, no wind or clouds in the sky and the lawns need mowing.

I feel bad for those in snow and cold and short daylight hours. I really do.

I should go to the beach for a swim or a fish I could even kick sand in the face of some puny 200lb teenager.:lol:

















And the last is Stella


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you are an evil man to show us those pictures..........

I didn't get to ride today, but the girls got new shoes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out again today! :happydance:

This time I went over and rode with my SIL and Christine. Rode Jemma (SIL's saddlebred rescue mare). Ride didn't go quite as planned to start, as Sula wasn't a bit ouchy. So we turned around and got Christine's other mare (Hailey the haffie). Went back out and had an absolute blast. The footing was _perfect._ Couldn't resist letting the horses out for a lovely gallop up a hill. Hit 23mph! I am more and more impressed with Jemma each time we have her out, as even after the run she came back and walked along with minimal excitement. Doubt she did much galloping as an amish buggy horse. :wink:





























After we got back, another lady who takes lessons with my SIL came to ride in the snow for the first time. Lady is a nervous rider, but after some time in the ring, she decided she wanted to go for a mini trail ride. I hopped on Hailey bareback (and over her blanket) as the rear guard while SIL was the trailblazer. :lol: We just hacked around the pastures, but it's been a long time since I was on bareback!


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up (was very weird working on a Sunday, but worked w/my Fri-Sat partner whom I really like [we're a good team, had 3 medicals this morning, almost back to back] so all good...just tired-ish, & tomorrow basically my only day off, since Friday was what it was.)

HP, this sounds very promising! That's what I would do too, "just go to work & do the job". Fingers crossed, fingers crossed. (And once you have the job, you can put up pictures on those walls!)

Tracey, I want to find that FB page, but have to figure out how to search for it (not too savvy w/that stuff). Want to get that, 'tho., sounds very beneficial.

AA, you're getting a bit too much on your plate at the moment. And Tasha...oh...
Hang in there. We're here for you.

I checked my new vitamin bottle again; it does have 86 mg magnesium & 148 mg calcium, but only 3 2 Bs (6 @ 2mg, 12 @ 6.7 mg & 1 @ 1.5 mg), plus a bunch of other stuff (it's "Geritol Complete", on sale, grocery store). No mention of the theamine Ellen pointed out. I've written down the suggestions & printed out the link that Nicker sent me. Even this has been helping a bit, since have had no vitamins (except for my food, which I do a lot of protein & spinach, fruit/yogurt...& etc.) I couldn't take the vitamins I had over the summer & fall, because they were huge (finally tossed them last week) & couldn't swallow them. Will look for a Super B Complex & the green tea extract. Don't want to overload w/the vitamin I have at present, which has no other Bs than mentioned above. Can I do a B complex combined w/that?

Well...not that important to you'all for you'all to concern yourselves with, just don't want to overload, & want to utilize the new bottle.

Don't know if it's HorseMonday tomorrow or not. Not really due, I don't think, for a lesson; have decided to wait to see if Janice contacts me. Weather supposed to be gorgeous, almost 70*...which is very very not normal. makes me wonder if we're going to get hit w/some super-dooper heavy Spring blizzards (which might happen, as I look at the eastern long-range forecasts). At any rate, still have my laundry & home chores to get all done tomorrow, then get ready for the work week. Will see.

Stan, that's a gorgeous picture of Stella! 

Ellen, is your lesson upcoming? And you'll feel more like getting outside & off the 'comp when it's time to plant your garden. Winter is hard, no matter where you are (look at Tracey, she should have a ton of snow & has ice fields instead...) Winter is just a weird time, & this one, w/the weather all over is just weirder.

Welcome mustang!!

I think I be caught up. Thoughts & prayers towards Rick & family, everyday. 

Nicker,; ah, the goaties are for 4H & Easter meat (oh, yummy, sorry...cute goats, yes, but...yum). Had to laugh 'tho..if I'd been there when the baby goat breeched, I have to say I would've asked for gloves & gotten my arm right up there, no problem, as I'm sure that's just what you did, mom goat squealing or not! (I would've made a good vet). Yes, more baby goatie pictures please!

Gonna go take care of feline needs & sort out the laundry (I love HP's comment "Mt Laundry & muck out the rest of the house". That's it!)

Later...


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, found it!! plus links to "Horses Inside Out" & "Science of Motion". Thank you for this education direction..!


----------



## Happy Place

Just to clarify, if the lady leaves her job, they would have to post it and go through interviews. They could even decide to ask me to sub for the rest of the year before they post the job. Nothing set in stone...just wait it out.
I helped SIL all day on her internship applications. I feel like I need a weekend do over!


----------



## Eole

*Stan*, you're being cruel!:lol:

*Mustang*: welcome! You can share your horse passion with us, we'll understand. We've been infected with the same bug.

*AA*: sorry about Tasha's seizure. Must be hard. Hope you can enjoy more time with her.

*Koolio*, I'm on that FB "Ride with your mind" page too. I really liked the video, breaking things in small steps at slow gaits first. Classical dressage is very much the same.

*HP*, hope you can stay at that job longer.
*Rick*, thinking of you and your MIL.
*NM*, glad you like your new farrier. If Jay is more comfortable, that's really what matters the most. Love baby goats! (and must admit to loving the meat too...)
*PH*, great riding pictures as always. Like NM, you grab every opportunity to ride and I admire you both for that. Footing here is miserable...
*Ellen*, looking forward to hear about the riding lesson. 
*TJ*, hope you get a horse monday lesson too. Maybe you could call Janice and not wait for her call? If weather is so nice, it would be a shame to miss and I'm pretty sure you've worked hard enough to earn those lessons.

Explorer is threatening to shut this page so I'd better post before it blows.
Everyone else: hello!:wave:
No horse story here, besides basic grooming and daily mucking. Still cold, but days are getting longer.


----------



## ellen hays

MR The wind is really starting to howl here. If I am not mistaken, you are in the line of this blizzard. Get that 'dragon a breathen' and make sure you all are safe. Make sure Batman can supervise. This is weather that will need some good supervision. Stay warm and be safe. I can't think of anyone else that is in the path of this blizzard.. Forgive me if I have overlooked. God bless you and yours and all your critters. Including the supervisor.:thumbsup:

Good night, sleep well


----------



## Roadyy

Just got settled in from my trip to Ms and back. I am amazed at my Diesel dually and the mileage it got. 21.6mpg there and back. 

I picked up some more parts for the trailer conversion. 3 burner stove/oven, range hood, water heater, galvanized water tank with pump, 2 LP bottles, regulator, power convertor, toilet and almost talked mom's bf into the generator. $150 for all.

I'll have pics Tuesday. I just posted up to say that I will be taking MIL to the consultation tomorrow and after reading some of the literature I left her she is feeling very positive about this.

I hope all are doing well as I don't have time to catch up yet and figure it will take me a week to do it when I am able to get on a for a bit longer.


I can't wait to read about all of it too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

I see I have some catching up to do! 

Had a fantastic day! DH, Pipes and I took a nice family walk out behind my mother's place. He seems to be growing more and more fond of 'country life'.  He's joined me about three times this week! I think that is a record!!

We trudged through shin deep snow following deer trails trhough the woods. It was fantastic! We rested on a log an chit-chatted. It was good to have that time together.

Later in the day I couldn't take it anymore, I had to have some saddle time.:lol: The roads were iffy, so I decided a quick right in the fields out back would fill my need. Well....I came to the place where DH and I turned into the woods. I thought....hmmm....well, I know the footing since we were just here....I'll go a little ways....knowing all well that riding through the woods would be WAY different than by foot as we climbed over some logs and ducked under others.

I got to the spot of the downed tree. It was at Jay's knee at least. We stopped, I took a picture, he sniffed, I contemplated where to go next....he decided to go over it! :shock::lol: I didn't even ask! He surpassed what I thought he could do.:clap:

Then we came to a place where a sapling had fallen, but was now stuck. He was able to duck under, but the saddle and I would never make it. So...we had to back up....the tree grazing his neck and ears on the way out. Not a flinch!! No rushing, nothing. He was in total control. Not a worry in the world.

So I got him sideways to try to unstick the tree, which I finally did with some effort. I am still on, and he's just standing there waiting for me. WItht he tree unstuck, we turn around and keep going. 

I'm still always amazed at how easy he is to maneuver through obstacles like today. To make things interesting I'll also neck rein him through tight trees taking care not to knock my knees. :wink:

I could tell he had a blast, as did I. We need to do that more often. I know he loves the woods very much. What a trooper he is!

I also thought about this....when it's just he and I in the woods and we get into little predicaments, I remain calm and do what needs to be done. No need to rush the situation. All goes smoothly. I find it to be fun and challenging.

When we ride with others, I always feel some invisible pressure to 'hurry up' and get through things. Not like getting under that tree took me more than two minutes....being with others changes things for me....I need to get over that somehow. Anyone else know what I mean?

WEll, here are some pics from today. Some from the morning with Pipes, and this afternoon with Jay. IN the one you can see the dark snow sky. More on the way....1-3 tonight.:-( I"m ready for spring.


----------



## NickerMaker71

IN regards to the goats. We personally don't eat them, and at this point have only had to take one to the butcher and that was because he wasn't doing his job of being a friend for the BIG guy in the house. :lol:

I think it's just the frame of mind you have. I grew up on a farm where we raised our own beef, chickens, ducks, pigs and ate them all.

Mom has chickens who have lost that loving eggy feeling...so they will go for stew meat in the spring.

Knowing they are going...you just can't allow yourself to get attached.

Let me clarify....I did not actually help in the delivery. I was the cell phone/call the neighbor for help nurse. LOL the neighbor talked my mom through the breech, but really she counldnt find legs, so momma pushed it out on her own. All turned out well.

I get to name them all. These two are Aqua and Marine! 

Here's some pics of the oldest babies. Triplets. They are a couple weeks old now.

Thanks Eole. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## ellen hays

PH 13 That weather is heading your way, too. Foregive the oversight:hug:Stay safe and stay warm. God bless and good night.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, What vitamins do you want out of the daily mix you take? menaing, I take a seperate C, Calcium w/D and super B complex. I take the C to keep me healthy in my line of work, the calcium for osteoperosis, as my gramma had it, and B for energy. I also try to eat healthy. Do you NEED a multi?

I do not ever think it's good to get too much of one...but generally if you do, you pee it out.

Hold on East coaters! Corgi, are you getting it?


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR The wind is really starting to howl here. If I am not mistaken, you are in the line of this blizzard. Get that 'dragon a breathen' and make sure you all are safe. Make sure Batman can supervise. This is weather that will need some good supervision. Stay warm and be safe. I can't think of anyone else that is in the path of this blizzard.. Forgive me if I have overlooked. God bless you and yours and all your critters. Including the supervisor.:thumbsup:
> 
> Good night, sleep well


Dragon Breathing and Corn is Growing! 
All is good let it snow! We will be above 32 tomorrow so who knows.

I am still here everyone, been lurking a lot.
Way too busy here to catch up.
I will explain my inactivity tomorrow, it is late now.

Good Evening All:

Batman is a real pistol tonight, clawed my hand, now bleeding.

I can't wait for Spring and quality ride time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You know what I have also noticed?

If I haven't ridden all week and jump in the saddle on Saturday...I am a bit nervous and apprehensive. The ride is OK, but....

Then I jump in the saddle on Sunday and WOW! I am more confident and enjoy the ride SO much more.!

Amazing how a mere 5 days can wreck your confidence levels!

Also, TJ, from what I have read, if you are eating properly, you shouldn't need a multi. You should get what hou need from your food. Just an FYI.

Good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Also, TJ, from what I have read, if you are eating properly, you shouldn't need a multi. You should get what hou need from your food. Just an FYI.


Absolutely true, my friend. Have tried my best working w/job constraints: lunchbag, in the patrol car, w/usually spinach salad (sometimes romaine lettuce, never iceberg), a sandwhich of some kind of protein, cheese, yogurt, fruit. Sometimes have time to eat, sometimes don't. For dinners I keep a supply of decent frozen dinners (avoiding corn if possible). On at least one day off I try to make something from scratch. Anyway, hence the multi, since eating can be, by necessity, erratic:shock: Thanks for the good advice


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH 13 That weather is heading your way, too.


Nobody has the slightest idea what is heading this way at this point. Forecasts for tonight range from flurries to a foot of snow. :shock:

Last night we got 3 or so inches, so I had to leave extra early for work this morning. Roads weren't as bad as they were Saturday morning, which was a plus. However, I got sent home from work only an _hour_ after I arrived - to say I was annoyed was an understatement. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

So I ran some errands (not many people at the grocery store in the snow itself :wink and amazingly there was still food on the shelf. Now I am waiting to see if the wind is going to take a break and let me get a ride in this afternoon or not.


AA: been thinking about Tasha and hoping you had a peaceful night..


----------



## corgi

Our schools were closed today and we don't have any snow. This forecast has everyone guessing. I had to come to work on time and it did start snowing like crazy around 9:30am but nothing stuck to the roads.
Now they are saying another round will start this afternoon and overnight and we may get 3 inches. 3 inches of snow down here will close schools for at least 2 days.
I grew up in the Western Md/WV area and the reaction to snow down here always makes me laugh..especially since I am no longer in the classroom and don't get snow days anymore!


----------



## Celeste

3 flakes of snow will close down our schools.


----------



## tjtalon

Janice busy busy today & won't be home 'till early evening. I thought about going out earlier just to sniff the air, but don't really feel comfortable out there w/out Janice around..so, saved the time & gas. I still have next Monday before my schedule changes for the six Saturdays of emt-b refresher class...will see what the weather is like then.

Today's weather is beautiful but just...odd. 30* when I got up this morning, mid-60s now. Have the windows open to air my little place out (cats like it!). Sunny & birds twittering..a "May" day, sure not a January day. Not complaining at all, for sure...will appreciate the reprieve, because Something Big is just around the corner to bring in Spring. 

Stayed on my "work" schedule today & got up very early. Did laundry & cleaned, then went to the little Walmart grocery that's close to me (they have other stuff too, just not as big or as much as the regular Walmarts). Found a Super B-Complex (looked for "for stress", didn't see it, but this is "metabolism support", which sounds beneficial) & a bottle of Magnesium, 250 mg). Thought I'd just go ahead & start those two along w/my multivitamin (don'[t want to miss out on the iron esp in that). Nicker's right, if I don't need it, I'll just pee it out! Besides, I may be so depleted that my body will suck up every bit of it.

Also got a box of Carnation "Breakfast Essentials" packets of powder & a shaker. Have wanted this set-up for the mornings (most of them) when I get up @ 330am to get to work by 530ish am (clock in 6am). Too early to eat anything real & toast doesn't cut it. Thought of this possible solution for those days when I hit the ground running & have no time at all to eat during my shift (have always packed my good lunch, which has to lay-over for the next day!); by noon I'VE "hit the ground" & have to keep going anyway! So, good for a try...

(Reminds me of a conversation I had once w/a cop that was a regular thru my work complex. He wanted to know about what little things bugged me about the job. I expressed [besides the entitlement attitude/rudeness of some residents who expect us to do every little thing for them that isn't in our job blah blah] the eating/not being able to eat issue, the having to answer the radio no matter what...like in the restroom when "busy"!...& the back pain of the duty belt. He laughed & said "Welcome to my world!!) 

Then I went to Target, as had saved up enough to finish getting some things for the kitchen table: tablecloth, placemats, a bowl for the essential odd-ends, a glass for a pens holder. Black/white/red are the kitchen colors. (I may just take pictures, since my patio curtain Adventure was entertaining & interesting for you'all!)

Well, with my vitamin thing set-up, my exercise equipment in place, my canter videos gotten, "Home is getting settled in. Get thru the refresher course and I may just live to "Ride Strong"!! (Oh, the vitamin/food thing, too; I have a lot of anxiety about the class, I know what to do, very well, in real life...but scenarios & practicals in "public" scare the brains right out of me. So am hoping the magnesium, especially, will settle me so can work thru that).

Thanks for listening to the ramble. Not a Horse Story, but you bet it's horse related; the better I get in my world as it is, the better I can get w/the horse. It's a mind thing.

Later all. For those with that storm in the offing: batten down the hatches and stay safe!!


----------



## Blue

I feel for you all back east. This weather is scary. In fact I feel a little guilty to say that on my ride yesterday I actually got a little sun burned in a tank top! :twisted: Sorry. Just had to throw that in there. On the down side we're supposed to get "possible showers" tonight. We in Arizona know that means torrential downpours followed by weeks of mud.

Please be safe in that weather. It's not good.

Roadyy, hope all is going well for you.

Maryland, hope you're ok.

You all have been on my mind and I just haven't had time to respond the way I want. The "family drama" continues and I just try to keep a low profile.

Gonna go clean the rubber mats in my stalls, just in case we actually do get rain.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Hope everyone is ok on the East Coast. Really sounded serious. Please chime in and let us know you are ok. Ladona, just didn't think VA would get any of this. You were in my thoughts. 

Everyone have a good night. God bless and keep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all!

We got a whopping inch or so. Most districts had a 2 hour delay...not us.:evil: A bit more to come tonight and temps dropping. I blanketed.

TJ, yep, those are the ones I take! There was a time that my schedule was so taxing I took one at breakfast and one at lunch to keep me going. :shock:

As far as calming myself down....when I would compete in big shows or when I first started presenting I would get SO nervous. my mom would have me take an ibuprophin or two. They really calmed my nerves. Try that!

Also, for fast grub on the run, I keep protein bars on hand. I don'tknow if you have Aldi's out there, but they have a really good strawberry flavored bar. I'm not someone who eats them every day, but if I have to dash, I take one of these. The protien keeps me sashiated for a bit.  I also keep almonds on hand to to nosh on. Great snack and good for you too!

AA hoping your TAsha is ok.

BLUE....not nice! :twisted:

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

I just saw that on RFT Goodnight is doing a show on trail riding etticate and safety as well as how to keep up with gaited horses! 10 pm eastern. Way late for me but I may try to watch it.


----------



## Eole

> 3 inches of snow down here will close schools for at least 2 days.





> 3 flakes of snow will close down our schools.


 3 feet "might" get our schools closed...

Those in the eastern storm, stay warm and safe.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> I just saw that on RFT Goodnight is doing a show on trail riding etticate and safety as well as how to keep up with gaited horses! 10 pm eastern. Way late for me but I may try to watch it.


Thanks for the heads up! I missed the first 10 minutes, but will post info on the rest. 

riding with gaited horse, she had the gaited horse go ahead, then turn around and get behind, then repeat. Other option was to let faster horse get ahead, then turn a face the oncoming group, and join back in when they catch up. She does not recommend holding back the faster horse, as that will make them anxious.

She wants all the horses to ride near each other, without crowding. The group needs to stick together, no going off from the group, and do not allow slower horses to fall behind.

She also says the group riding needs to pick a leader to make decisions on when to go faster, how difficult the trail, etc. The leader needs to make sure the whole group is willing to ride at faster speeds first, and not go at faster speeds if everyone doesn't agree.

She also says to have the leader call out before going at faster speeds, ex we are going to trot now, wait until everyone says ok before doing it. 

She doesn't allow the horses to socialize at all, not even touch noses. 

Wants everyone to have horses that are well behaved and don't spook. Doesn't allow horses thaat the rider has difficulty controlling

For horses that are nervous and anxious and have difficulty settling down, take then out on the trail with a very experienced, very calm horse and make the nervous one follow the calm one.


----------



## Koolio

Eole said:


> 3 feet "might" get our schools closed...
> 
> Those in the eastern storm, stay warm and safe.


Same here. Schools don't usually close due to snow, but they do close when it gets below -40. Technically, schools don't close at all, but the will suspend bussing when it gets so cold. That said, busses were suspended one morning last week because it was so icy. Snow packed roads + freezing rain = car curling.

I also hope those of you out East stay safe.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The possibility of 3 flakes of snow will close our schools...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, those little baby goats are so cute I can't stand it! I want one!!! 

Tasha has been seizure free for nearly 24 hours now, the Valium seems to get her out of it, but she is so unsteady, constantly falling down and won't hardly lay down. She won't leave my side either. 

Back in October, when she first started seizing and was started on the Phenobarbital with immediate improvement, I thought I would have several more years with her. Now, after two medication increases first at Christmas and now only one month later, I doubt we will have that long. It makes me so sad. 

Second meeting with boss today, I will be starting on days next Friday. I am hoping this all works out, but still not sure. 

I did have a really good meeting with her and her assistant, turns out they BOTH had horses in their youth, and one has a brother that has "devoted his life to horses". So after the business part was out of the way, we talked horses and dogs, and even monkeys! 

The weather turned really nastsy today, very strong, cold winds. I decided to forget riding today, by the time i was done with the meeting, then home schooling with DD, then to Best Buy to get computer working again. it was 2 pm and the temps were dropping again. We had a late lunch and i started backing up my files. Boring, but required. 

I had to wait in line a while for the geek squad, lots of folks there needing help. Ran into an old friend from nursing school, which was pretty neat to catch up with her. She also has a Rocky Mtn horse, but says she never gets a chance to ride cause she working two jobs. 

So, after waiting so long, it turns out that my computer wasn't even broken, just hybernating! :shock: there is a tiny little spot, that i must have accidentally pushed, that was set to make it hybernate. Six years i have had this thing and thats the first time it ever happened. Dang i felt really dumb  can't even turn on my computer without help...!

The good news is, she changed the setting, so no more sneaky hybernating this year.

Oh, BTW, my friend was there because she forgot her password and couldn't turn the darn thing on :rofl:


----------



## Stan

*storm*

In our news tonight the storms you guys are about to get, or are now having are severe.
I'm only stirring when I comment on our fine weather I am aware of the danger snow and ice present

Keep safe


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker, those little baby goats are so cute I can't stand it! I want one!!! =QUOTE]
> 
> Well....we do have 7 more for sale! AND I sure could use a little southern warmth! When shall I come?:lol::lol:
> 
> You're getting the news clear there? Gosh, this is the Weather Channels' Super Bowl!
> 
> AA, do you have a Mtn. Horse? I have friends who ride Kentucky Mtn. horses. It is my goal this summer to ride with them. I wonder if Jay could keep up. They are wonderful people. I am sure I am not the only person they ride with who has a QH.
> 
> Have a great day all! Stay cozy.


----------



## Blue

Happy, I wish I'd seen that last night. I was so tired I kinda dragged to bed early. But those are really awesome suggestions and glad that Anita got to see it and post. I think that's the reason I didn't really much enjoy that ride I went on on Sunday. A group of 11 riders. I usually prefer about 7, but 11 really isn't out of line. The leader is a really nice guy with a very good horse. He gets out a lot so is able to pre ride these trails and knows where we're going and where we need to make changes. Anyway, he and a couple others just rode on ahead at their pace, only waiting for everyone else at the gates. I was staying in the middle with someone who was trying to pony a horse in case she needed help (she did) and someone else just kept falling way behind. I called ahead so the others would wait up for us, but the lag behind one said that was ok, she liked going slow and catching up later. Then there was a couple that would go off in their own direction just to see where a side trail would go and get back to the "group" later. And of course then you have the one that will just blow right by me when I'm waiting for the jeeps to go by. It was very odd. Reminded me why I prefer riding alone. I wish more people would understand common etiquette. 

Anita, that's great about the computer! Sounds like something I would do. I didn't even know they could hibernate! I'm so sorry your wonderful dog is having so much trouble. It hurts to be so helpless when they look at us and all they want is comfort. :hug: I too wonder how you're going to work days? Hope all goes well.

I know there's plenty more that I wanted to respond to but gotta get this day going. We got maybe 3 or 4 drops of rain :? 

Hope you all stay safe and warm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Back in October, when she first started seizing and was started on the Phenobarbital with immediate improvement, I thought I would have several more years with her. Now, after two medication increases first at Christmas and now only one month later, I doubt we will have that long.


Have your talked to your vets about additional medication(s)? If phenobarb alone isn't controlling the seizures, there are some other options (such as adding potassium bromide, zonisamide or levetiracetam/keppra). It's not uncommon to need multiple meds to keep seizures at bay. :hug:




Blue said:


> I think that's the reason I didn't really much enjoy that ride I went on on Sunday. A group of 11 riders. Reminded me why I prefer riding alone. I wish more people would understand common etiquette.


I can't imagine trying to ride with that many people.. like herding cats!! :shock:



The nor'easter didn't reach far enough west to bother us so far. We got maybe an inch of snow overnight, maybe. Its supposed to get super windy today, but so far its calm and the sun is even peeking out! Works for me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> AnitaAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker, those little baby goats are so cute I can't stand it! I want one!!! =QUOTE]
> 
> Well....we do have 7 more for sale! AND I sure could use a little southern warmth! When shall I come?:lol::lol:
> 
> You're getting the news clear there? Gosh, this is the Weather Channels' Super Bowl!
> 
> AA, do you have a Mtn. Horse? I have friends who ride Kentucky Mtn. horses. It is my goal this summer to ride with them. I wonder if Jay could keep up. They are wonderful people. I am sure I am not the only person they ride with who has a QH.
> 
> Have a great day all! Stay cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not warm right now, we are now in a southern winter, rain, wind, and cold for this week. High's in the 40-50's. End of February is should be blazing hot, you can come down and help curry the fur babies, they will be throwing hair everywhere!
> 
> Come on down, and bring a baby goat. *Live please* would prefer a male...
> 
> I have a Rocky Mtn Horse, Chivas, and really he is not fast at all. They are really not speed horses, so you should have no trouble keeping up!
> 
> I woke up one day, and just decided to get one. Never had riden one before, so found a lady that had several, and rode a couple of them. I didn't really care for either of the two I rode, one was a wonderful trail horse, and cute as a bug, but super slow and choppy, uncomfortable gaits.
> 
> The other one was a mare, and she was a bit faster, but she stayed tense and stiff, and her legs were like pistons, fast up and down, but we didn't get anywhere!
> 
> She had some babies that were much better bred, but I wanted a horse to ride, didn't want to wait for a baby to grow up.
> 
> I stayed in contact with her for a while, and she really taught me a lot about the breed. I would send her links to prospects, and she was nice enough to help me with bloodlines and judging the gaits.
> 
> So I started looking online, and found this lady in Kentucky that had several for sale, assorted ages and colors. One of them, was described as a 15h 4yr old chocolate gelding, and he was the picture of what I wanted. Pretty, with good old-time bloodlines, and a gelding. Perfect age too.
> 
> We talked for a bit, then I drove up there and stayed there for a few days trying out all their sale horses. Of course after days of nice weather, the day I arrive is 20 degrees and raining! Fortunately, the rain stopped the next day, even if the cold didn't.
> 
> to be cont...
Click to expand...


----------



## AnitaAnne

So that morning I get up and go look at my "perfect horse" i saw on line, described as a 1 in temperment, and he is acting like a crazy fool. 

He is in a stall, running in circles then pressing against the door craning his neck to see out, and repeat. He was not reponsive at all to us humans standing there. She takes him out to a paddock to let some steam off, and he runs around bucking and hollering out. 

My heart sinks. 

I tell her he does not seem to be what I was looking for, so she puts him back and we go on to look at some of the other horses. 

So after looking through 3 barns of horses, all smaller than described, I pick out two that I feel are acceptable prospects. 

I ride them both, and I am not impressed. 

I return to my room to warm up and decide to find some RMHA breeding farms in the area. I figure since I drove all the way to Kentucky (with my trailer) to look at home bred Rockys, I might as well make good use of the time I have left, also know as tomorrow. 

I meet up with my hosts for dinner, and then return to my room. Something sends me back out to the barn, in the cold and dark, to look at that first horse again, the one I came to see originally. 

So I talk to him a bit through the stall door, and he looks at me with sad eyes, seeming to say, please help me get out of here. 

I find a halter and lead, and walk him out into the night. He walks guietly at my side, and I stop repeatedly so he can graze. Except he doesn't graze, he just looks longingly at the grass, but keeps his head up. He looks around, sniffing the air, and turning back to me for reasurance. 

I finally reach down and pick him some grass. A few times of this, and he hesitantly reaches down for a quick bite. I rub his withers in response, and speak soothingly to him. 

The night is quiet and still, but chilly, and after a bit more time, we begin to get cold. I bring him back to his stall and toss him a flack of hay.

Cont...


----------



## AnitaAnne

The next morning, I call up the seller. Change of plan, I want to try that first horse today before I leave. :wink:

She is surprised, says she has other plans, but is willing to come for short time. 

Today, he is calmer. We put on my bit and Wintec saddle (which doesn't fit btw) and he is like a new horse. 

She rides, then i ride. 

Dang, he is smooth as glass, responsive to the bit, and gaiting like a dream. I am in love again...

We haggle a bit over the price, sign a contract, and load him up for the long ride back. 

On my frequent checks, I find him chomping on the hay, but wanting out! As the day got longer, he ate less and wanted out more! By the last stop, I was laughing at him, he had such a discusted look on his face! 

But we came to know each other well on that trip. It took about 9 hours with stops to bring him home. 

I put the other horses in the barn, and turned him out. 

Never was a horse happier to get off a trailer and get out in a pasture! 

That is the story of how I got my Chivas, previously know as Rugar, registered name Pass the Whiskey. 

And here he is...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Have your talked to your vets about additional medication(s)? If phenobarb alone isn't controlling the seizures, there are some other options (such as adding potassium bromide, zonisamide or levetiracetam/keppra). It's not uncommon to need multiple meds to keep seizures at bay. :hug:
> .


Yes, I did talk to him about it, back in December when she started having the seizures again, and he didn't want to do that. Just increase the dose. 

I didn't call him on this last one, but I will if they start back up again. 

She has regained bladder control, and is not quite as wobbley today. She slept deeply all night long, and didn't wake me until 7 am. I was grateful for a good nite's sleep! This morning she ate, wobbled around a bit, and is right back sleeping.


----------



## AnitaAnne

That was then, this is now.

A few other pictures of my Chivas...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan: we always enjoy your humor!! 

Roadyy: how did the appointment go with MIL yesterday?


----------



## Roadyy

She felt very comfortable with the woman and understood everything she explained to expect and what the next steps were if she decides to go this route. Which she did decide this over Chemo.

We were gone all day and after driving round trip to north Ms then round trip to Tallahassee I was actually glad to be out of the driver seat last night.

I will try to get more time to get on as soon as I can to try and catch up. I read a couple quick exerts and see you are having issues with Tasha again?

Will try to pop back on later. Got more repair calls coming in now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Dream out again today, as the weatherman was not only wrong about snow coming, the wind isn't bad either! Our house weather station said it was 21 with a windchill of 13, so when I got called off work, I went out to saddle up. The *sun* is even peeking out now and again!! :clap:




















The best part as far as Dream was concerned :wink::


----------



## corgi

We got about an inch of snow out of the "big storm" but it was enough to cancel school and I didn't have to report to my office until 10:00am.

A tree fell in one of the paddocks at the farm and is blocking the gate. Luckily, it isn't Blue's or Isabella's field and there is a secondary gate because no one can get out there with a saw until Thursday.

I can't remember if I told you all that Blue lost a shoe. He got it stuck on a piece of fence and he pulled it right off on Thursday. Shoe was fine, hoof was fine, but I was not happy because it is his foot with the missing chunk and he needs that shoe for support until the hoof grows out. The BO took responsibility and said she would pay for the farrier because the fence was broken and he never would have lost his shoe otherwise. One of the helpers saw it happen. Farrier came out yesterday and was able to reuse the shoe and will be back out next week for his regularly scheduled visit.

Isabella seems to be feeling really good. She is bucking and turning and rearing in the field. She really needs to be ridden. I really need to ride. Too bad the farm is STILL UNDER ABOUT A FOOT OF MUD! My kingdom for an indoor!

PH and Nicker, jealous of your rides in the snow. I would welcome that but we only get enough to look pretty for about an hour and then it melts and turns into more mud!

AA- hope Tasha is doing better.

Rick- thinking of our MIL and hope things go well with the alternative treatment.

Ellen- I think holding off on buying a horse and getting your horsey fix through lessons is the best decision right now. When is your lesson?

Tj- sorry you didn't get Horse Monday!

Blue- sorry you are still dealing with family issues. Not fun!

Everyone else...I am waving hello!


----------



## Happy Place

Hi everyone 
we didn't get any snow but the mornings got a whole lot colder. Our dirt roads are sheets of ice.
I was asked today to work until march 26!! The lady is taking another 2 months off. She just could get it together. Lots of mistakes, she gets headaches and frustrated easily. I feel bad for her but it's good for me!


----------



## ellen hays

Well yall it is a rant:evil:

I called and told Peaches owners that I had put a great deal of thought into her and decided not to buy her. I told them that she did not have trail experience and even though she has a good mind, she is still hard wired as a prey animal. I know that with the right stimuli a prey animal, especially one that is young and inexperienced can be dangerous. Experience for the horse seems to offset the reaction sometimes. Of course, any prey animal can react given the right circumstances. The experience and skill of the rider will many times determine the outcome. That I am not. Makes me wonder if any horse would be suitable for me. 

I went to shop for groceries and came out to find a trailer with horses on it parked next to my truck. I gazed at it thinking about everything involved with the horses, trailer, trip and plain enjoyment the people involved were going to have. I felt a very strong emotion come from nowhere. I just did made to the truck before I started "bo whoing". I am not one to cry, but just thinking about the trails, riding my favorite horse, and just the sights of it all, I just couldn't help myself. This is such a passion for me. All I could say was 'where is my horse?' Life just is not complete. My soul feels like it is dying. As ridiculous as it sounds, that is how it feels. I find myself really angry with Red for not being the one. I dreamed of us going thru our lives together. He just wasn't my horse anymore. He just found me to be so lacking in leadership, I really didn't exist as a leader anymore. I had to rehome him to get him where his confidence was less and someone else could establish dominance. He was really getting out of control. I still love him so much. This is where I truly question whether or not I have the ability to be a leader any longer. 

Well, I just needed to vent. Hope this doesn't seem ridiculous, but thanx for putting up with it.

Have a good night.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, you need a horse that has a temperament like Peaches, but with 15 years experience. You are not done. The horse is out there.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, weekly lessons will do wonders for your soul AND build your confidence. Set yourself a goal of taking lessons for 6 months or a year and then revisit the idea of buying a horse. I bet you have better luck with your horse search after taking lessons and will also have built some relationships with trusted horse people at the lesson barn that will help you find YOUR horse.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, a co-worker showed me this morning a cartoon of a cat on a rearing unicorn brandishing a semi-auto. Awesome! Asked he'd found it, he said "somewhere on the internet". Oh...that's helpful...! I want to find that pic, it's so cool, so thought of you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Ellen, I whole-heartedly agree with Corgi. Take lessons for a bit. That definitely will give ou some magic horse breath. I have found now that I am getting 'out there' more and meeting more horse people. (I'm networking and talking to people even in TSC) I find there are a lot of people like me I didn't know existed in the area. Possible riding buddies.

So...what does that mean for you? GET OUT THERE....start chatting, start meeting people beyond those who are currently helping you. (Once I moved beyond M....I found I had been fencing myself in to only a small % of horse people).:shock: There's a BIG world out there. 

Too...when you want it so bad...it never seems to happen....it's when you stop looking, you see the light.:wink:

No new snow here, just betting bitter. Temp reads 16* but feels like 5*. :-( BRRRRR

AA, love your story! Why do you suppose he was acting crazy that first day....just wanted to be free?

My friends I mentoned who have the KMH had one for sale just after I bought Jay. Isn't that always the way? LOL See Ellen....now that I have two I get asked A LOT if I want to buy others. Some I wuld never take, others would be great prospects.....just no more room. :-(

My mom says build on to my portion of the barn, but we lack pasture space more than anything. BooHOO I would take more....of course, that would take time away from the two I have.

OK, all I am doing is making mistakes here on this computer...I need to call it a night. :?

Have a good night all.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, big hug and chin up. I certainly understand. Having had horses for so many years, I can't imagine not having them. I would sit in my truck and cry. 

Take lessons. Did you sign up for some yet? Keep at it. Get your fix on multiple horses. It will get easier in the spring with more and more lessons opening up. After 6 months or a year see where you are at leadership wise. You'll be amazed what comfort zone you find then!


----------



## tjtalon

Found it, "Maryland Rider's Alter Ego": !!!!


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, That is so sad! I firmly believe that the right horse will come along when you are ready, so be sure to keep looking. 

The lessons will help in the search, esp. if it is a large barn with active riders. Networking through the other riders, boarders, and esp. the farrier. 

I got an absolutley wonderful grade QH gelding back 15+yrs ago just by chatting with my farrier. He knew a LOT of horses, and helped me find one I could afford.

HP: GREAT NEWS you have the job for a while longer!! What a relief!

Nicker, I do not know why Chivas was acting like a fool, but possibly because it was a "show" barn, and they kept him stalled up 24/7. Poor kod.

To this day, he stands at the back door of his stall and looks out over his little kingdom.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, I've been thinking of what to say, but it's all been said! Lessons on a safe horse w/the instructor/trainer you've found, get some horse breath, one contact leads to another then to another...until THAT horse appears...& you'll know the horse for yours when you see it. 

AA, love the story about Chivas!

HP, I'm sorry that lady is having a rough time, but am rooting for you to be able to keep & OWN the job.

Ladona, hope Blue's hoof continues to heal well after the shoe episode.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Ellen, I've been thinking of what to say, but it's all been said! Lessons on a safe horse w/the instructor/trainer you've found, get some horse breath, one contact leads to another then to another...until THAT horse appears...& you'll know the horse for yours when you see it.


Aaannnd ..... if things go according to the way they usually go, you'll be finding horses left and right that are "just right". That's where I'm at now. I dearly love my Lacey and couldn't possibly get rid of her, but my BIG 17.2 paint gelding is a way better horse and just needs riding. 

In fact just had a great ride on the paint. Had to go alone cuz my friend ended up with a stomach bug. Yuck! The paint needs to build top line and some confidence so I took him up the road to a hilly area. He's such a joy to ride. Up and down some hills. Even though he gets nervous in an area that he isn't familiar with he's so willing to listen to me. He's just so darn big! If I have to stop for any reason at all I have to make sure there's an appropriate rock, ledge, log or whatever to be able to get back up. I taught him to side step over to me so he's easy to maneuver, but you just never know what's on the other side of the gate, right? 

I bought one of those 3 legged folding steps. It's great. 10" high and just pull it back up on a twine. Takes a little practice so the horse doesn't spook when this object comes back up at them, but it works. If the ground is hard enough to hold the legs. 

A couple times I've had to stop in a flat sandy area to check my dog or give him water and the step kept sinking! Ugh! Better to ride him in rocky areas.

Anyway, it was a good ride. Got a little exercise and had the opportunity to work on opening and closing gates, and confidence being away from his herd.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

You guys are great. Thanks for the encouragement. I know things will work out for the best. I am so thankful for your support. I will keep my chin up and be positive. Hoping for good things for yall. Thanx so much.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I love it. Inundated by wonderful horses. You go girl. I am going to follow suite one day, soon.:wink:

Oh, by the way, watch that 3 legged stool. Right, make sure it is on solid ground.:thumbsup::wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: That cat is not holding a Glock17 9mm. :shock:
The Dragon breathes fire not my horse. :lol:
Crown Black is missing. :-(
Don't mind the little things.
Batman is there, that is all that counts.
We can discuss Cuban tobacco products some other time.

Good Evening Everyone:

I have been reading all posts, a few likes here and there.
Soon I will be more responsive to this thread.

A few comments about recent posts, I'm not sure who wrote them.
I remember a few of them though.

Something was mentioned about a second day on their horse and they feel great.
Everytime and I mean everytime I go to camp and hop on my horse.
Even if he behaves poorly, I absolutely know that is where I am supposed to be.
Wonderful feeling it is, my first ride weekend will be in March.
I am counting down, I have not road since 1st week of November.
I actually hope he is a menace then I have something to talk about.
It will be 4.5 months, you can tell I am ready for a ride. 

Hoses are frozen and I am 6 gallon bucketing water.
It is a blessing I only have about .5" of snow at any given spot in the yard.
Ground hard like a rock though, horses will just have to manage.
It is so bad I have become accustomed to the cold, not like me.

Lessons were also mentioned somewhere.
I have never had lessons, I'm not sure it would help at this point.
I was taken out on the trail with the women and left to fend for myself.
It was rough for the first year or two, now I excel on the trail.
Showed them didn't I, now they follow me everywhere.

My aquarium is up and running, that's been the recent at home project.
It has been an adventure and a really cool project.
DIY canister filter, hardscape scenery, CO2 injection, etc.....
Off topic this is a horse thread.
Wife picked out really pretty guppies and such.

My mother will be moving in with me 1st of April.
We will get her condo in order and sell it soon after.
I have been helping her clean out lately.
She should be happy here out in the woods with nothing around.
She will be 90 this December and has her wits about her.
3rd floor condo and no elevator, she is tired of the steps and such.

Between now and April 1st I must have a room completed in the upstairs for her.
Not a big project mostly painting and some molding to complete.
That 1 room is left and 1st floor will be complete.

Sorry Roadyy I might not have good basement floor winter project pics.

I'll get a good pic of my aquarium to post in the near future.

Good Evening All:

In closing does anyone here watch Banshee on Cinemax, awesome series.


----------



## Happy Place

I just got an email about a seminar on animal assisted psychotherapy! I can get professional ce credits too! The down side is that for 3 days it is $1000.00 not including flight car rental hotel or food . It's West of Denver. Sounds great but probably not this year.


----------



## loosie

NickerMaker71 said:


> And this is why I hate the internet sometimes....because you can't convey yourself entirely.


Just for the record, I think you conveyed yourself OK actually, and having been in the farrier industry for many years, familiar with normal treatment of these things, I do think I understood what you/he meant, albeit with some reading between lines. I just disagree with that approach, unless you feel that palliative treatment is the only option. I'd personally want to attempt rehab first, especially if it's such 'early stages', rather than just accept palliative while the problems worsen. You can always resort to palliative later if it really is past the point of no return.


----------



## loosie

NickerMaker71 said:


> Do I keep him on a strict trim regiman?? I don't see what you see.....this is very foreign to me. So I am very 'think' about this information.


Don't kick yourself about not knowing better - how can you if no 'expert' has ever bothered/been able to teach you?? But this is an illustration of why I think it's so vital for horse owners to learn the principles for yourselves, so you can make more informed decisions & not have to take advice on blind faith. On that note, re hoof balance & to better understand what we're seeing, I reckon the lamenessprevention.org is a great one for easy explanation of the specifics of balance & whys & wherefores of doing XYZ.... or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, that was me who said the second ride was the best....

I wasn't saying I didn't enjoy every moment in the saddle, which I do. I just find....after the fact, that generally after a hiatus, the second day I am more relaxed and comfortable and tend to venture into the unknown more. 

Good day all.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: That cat is not holding a Glock17 9mm. :shock:
> The Dragon breathes fire not my horse. :lol:
> Crown Black is missing. :-(
> Don't mind the little things.
> Batman is there, that is all that counts.
> We can discuss Cuban tobacco products some other time.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, good to hear from you. That's wonderful that your mother will be with you. Wow! At her age and taking on those stairs. I don't like stairs even at my age. Good for her and good for you for taking care of her.

My son recommended the Banshee series to me at one time. I tried to get into it, but then just couldn't get on board. Maybe it didn't grab me then, but I'll try it again. I've heard several people recommend it and I can get it from Netflix. 

Anybody know anything about Hulu? Or this Amazon Fire Stick? Always looking for more affordable TV.

*Happy*, that seminar sounds awesome! You sure you couldn't swing it now?

*loosie and Nicker* Hoof information is always a little foreign to me to. I can usually see the good and the bad, but I can't always explain why I'm seeing it. Kinda like a big picture type of thing as opposed to being able to see fine points. And that is why I place so much value on my farrier. He's been with me for years and he knows what each of my horses needs and understands how I ask questions.

Well, I got a good ride in yesterday and my floors cleaned the day before and a couple job applications done. Even went and got a checkup and some new (to me) allergy meds. Even though I stopped smoking years ago my lungs still struggle with congestion. Her feeling is if we can get the allergies under better control then hopefully the congestion will back off. It really sucks to have to slow down because of the wheezing and shortness of breath. 

So today I'll get the stalls done early and get another room ready for painting.


----------



## IndianaJones

tjtalon said:


> Maryland Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> TJ: That cat is not holding a Glock17 9mm. :shock:
> The Dragon breathes fire not my horse. :lol:
> Crown Black is missing. :-(
> Don't mind the little things.
> Batman is there, that is all that counts.
> We can discuss Cuban tobacco products some other time.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> See now this is some funny stuff to stumble into...ever feel like you missed a WHOLE conversation? Hehehehehe
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue

*Indiana* I think some of our conversations go on for so many pages its like those big family conversations around a dinner table! :lol: Everybody talking at once and everyone hearing everything. All in all a good place to be


----------



## Roadyy

Popping in real quick to say hello. It's been hectic here at work with 12 new machines and accessories to put together. Trading them to the guys for their older equipment and now going through them to make sure they are ready to go for backups. Not to mention still studying up on cancer treatment to make sure we are staying on a positive road to healing. Our entire family has agreed to walk the same meal path as MIL as to not cause her to stumble just as we are taught in 1 Cor. 8:13/ 10:32 and Romans 14:13-23.

We could all use a healthier diet anyways. lol


Hope all are well and MR I hope your mother enjoys living with you. No worries about the basement updates as I have been busy with my own house and here at work so much as to not really be able to keep up lately.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, that was me who said the second ride was the best....
> 
> I wasn't saying I didn't enjoy every moment in the saddle, which I do. I just find....after the fact, that generally after a hiatus, the second day I am more relaxed and comfortable and tend to venture into the unknown more.
> 
> Good day all.


The horse is usually better the second day too!! When I was showing, I always tried to get there early enough on Friday to get a ride in, even if just a short one. There was a lot less snorting and spooking on Saturday, but the best day was usually Sunday, unless one of us got worn out. 

Blue, sorry to hear you are having breathing problems. I have a ton of allergies too. I find a daily Claratin (regular kind, not Claratin-D) very helpful. Also nasal sprays seem to help keep my nose from reacting to the allergen, making it easier to breath. 

It is really hard to stay away from allergens when one has horses! 

so glad you brought up the Hula/free TV subject. I too need some cheaper options for TV and free would be best! 

I am spending way too much on TV and phone costs. I am loosing money everyday by going to day shift, so I need to make it up somewhere. If it wasn't for my kid, I'd just cancel the whole thing. 

Roadyy, Keep us posted on how MIL is doing, will be keeping all of you in my prayers. 

I would be interested in learning about the diet, if you would care to share. 

PH13: beautiful snow pictures!! Nice that you are able to ride. Is Dream doing well after her sabbatical? How is Gamer doing, is she still with the cowboy?


----------



## tjtalon

IndianaJones said:


> tjtalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> See now this is some funny stuff to stumble into...ever feel like you missed a WHOLE conversation? Hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> IndianaJ, you missed the cartoon; nope it's not MR's glock, his dragon does breathe fire, no Crown Royal visible but in MR's case implied, and yes, BatMan, most importantly is there, but ..wrong coloration. Cartoon reposted, just for you (have seen you HF "elsewhere", have learned some things for you) but this is just for fun, late to the "dinner table" or not, lol:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Indiana, meant "from you"..finger fart..


----------



## Blue

*Anita* ya know what's funny is I did allergy testing a little while back and I'm not allergic to horses or dogs! Hah! Cats were off the scale though and the thistle that grows wild around here. It's the stuff that makes tumbleweed. Anyway, I've tried Claritin and Allegra and they don't work on me at all for some reason. Zyrtec, or the generic equivalent, works well for my itchy red eyes and psuedoephedrine is the only thing that keeps my head from bursting. Part of my problem is my lungs are junk not only from the smoking but I had a hellish case of double pneumonia 19 years ago. I don't even remember it. I'm told I'm in some interns thesis, because they were afraid I wouldn't make it. I got the type A flu and was determined to keep on going. We had just started a business, my mother died and father came to stay with us, we'd just adopted our daughter and we'd moved to a larger house in the country and it was Christmas. So much to do! Anyway, I just kept going like the energizer bunny. I woke up in the hospital two days before New Years. I'd been there since Christmas night. The last thing I remembered was dressing my 7 month old girl in her pretty red Christmas dress. They say the scar tissue in my lungs is pretty bad. I keep up with my breathing exercises but add allergies and altitude and stress.... congestion and asthma!

This is why I'm always harping at other people to take care of themselves and get thee to a doctor if need be! I know its expensive, but I can't imagine not seeing my children grow up, or being able to retire with my husband. Almost didn't. Enough of that!

*Roadyy* definitely tell us about the diet plan you're following. Always interested in a healthier lifestyle. (if it's convenient) :wink:


----------



## Blue

TJ the first time you posted that cartoon I laughed out loud all by myself. Now here it is again and I still laugh out loud all by myself!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ the first time you posted that cartoon I laughed out loud all by myself. Now here it is again and I still laugh out loud all by myself!


That's because it's hilarious! We need to lighten up here:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ the first time you posted that cartoon I laughed out loud all by myself. Now here it is again and I still laugh out loud all by myself!


I almost considered, since printed out a b/w copy of the carton, of adding (since I can do detail drawing) a pack of CR on the horse & making the cat black, then taking a pic to post...just for fun! (May just do it...) But..have no idea what Mr's Glock really looks like & if can re-do that barrel length somehow Anyway... a fun thing! Everyone has so much "trials & tribulations", myself included, which is Life, but just loved to poke some fun into the thread for a minute or two...just for fun:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Excuse me, MR, Crown Black, not Royal ( I know these as much as I know about Glocks!)


----------



## Maryland Rider

This is the sh#t. I think better than the Reserve.








Warning to everyone, Crown Maple is like drinking syrup.
Someone gave to me as a Christmas gift.
Served it to others during the holidays. 
I don't like pancakes with my whiskey either.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Just a quick pop in and a couple good news things from this neck of the woods. 

Handed out my RIDE STRONG fliers yesterday and already have 5 slips turned back in and three on the way!! I was hoping for 7-10 kids to start the program with, so I think I will get a nice amount! THis makes me very happy!

Secondly, we are starting therapy dog training! We were to start tonight, but the weather here has turned terrible!:shock: We got a mountain of snow this afternoon and it's been rain/snow off and on. What a mess!

I thought there was something else....but I can't think of it! LOL

Time for bed!

Have a good night all.


----------



## Happy Place

Maryland Rider said:


> This is the sh#t. I think better than the Reserve.
> View attachment 591402
> 
> 
> Warning to everyone, Crown Maple is like drinking syrup.
> Someone gave to me as a Christmas gift.
> Served it to others during the holidays.
> I don't like pancakes with my whiskey either.


Not a big maple fan, especially in my whiskey! Now cherry is something else! Love Red Stag, perfect for sipping on ice!


----------



## Celeste

It is too cold....................


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It is too cold....................


Perfect!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

AGREE! Celeste, good one!!

We got pummeled with a mixed bag of weather. Late start today!  Nice way to end a stressful, weary week!!

OH, I remember my third piece of good news! One of the teachers I met while visitng with Corgi is making the trek here.:clap: Now I'm getting nervous.....do I do something in my class that is worth a 5 hour drive?:shock: YIKES! Pressure!!

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

cookie snowballs!!!! lmbo

Maybe I will throw some cookie sandballs back at you. Those who are in the loop will understand that outburst.


The diet I am referring to is just gluten free foods and no GMOs. Most of our red meat is reduced to a bare minimum. Most our diet will be worked towards the outer wall of the grocery store where all the fresh products reside with natural skin. We found Angelica Bread in the frozen section that actually is not as bad as I thought it would be. 

My biggest complaint and obvious reason why so many of us are overweight is it is cheaper to bu stuff that is not good for you than it is for that which is good for you.

I am learning to make an Oleander extract for immune system boost as well as the baking soda and maple syrup concoction. 1 part baking soda to 3 parts maple syrup. There are a few other things we are slowly working up to, but this is seriously a kick in the pants for energy and getting the body back to an Alkaline strong system.

Doc has been showing slight improvement over the last 2 weeks as we have focused on treating him for ulcers since nothing else seemed to work. The diarrhea has mostly dried up and he is showing a little more spunk as much as expected from him who doesn't get very excited about anything but his food and cookies( dehydrated mix of foods to sooth the ulcers). I turned the whole barn on to my farrier and she was out the other day for a test on their hardest horses. She breezed through them with little to no trouble. Now she is coming back Tuesday to finish the rest and catch mine. Doc will be going back barefoot since he is not riding for awhile.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You've asked for it now my friend....consider one flying straight for your head! :wink:

Wanna have some fun?

To celebrate the 100th day of school we were are to fill in the blank....

"When I was your age....."

I came up with....

......I listened to my 'tunes' on a 45 record player.
......gas was 89 cents a gallon.
......television networks turned off after mid-night.
......stores, nor gas stations were open on Sundays.
......toys did not talk or make noise.
......we walked to school, there was no bus service in the suburbs.

OK, who's next? 

What do you remember?


----------



## Roadyy

When I was your age:

I returned empty coke bottles for a nickle a piece

We rode our bikes down to our friends house to see if they were home because there were no cell phones to text.

We played baseball with tennis balls and broom handles instead of on a video game.

$50 in groceries fed a family of 5 for a week of home cooked meals.

Sodas were .25 cents

Sonic is where everybody hung out after the drive in theatre double feature.

Highschool football games were the social network of the community even if you didn't have kids playing.

Neighborhood cookouts included the entire neighborhood and some of the next.

Just some of the some of the things I remember all the way up through my teens.


Edit to add: Don't forget the paper football games in study hall.


----------



## AnitaAnne

When I was your age:

There was only one phone (rotarty dial) in the entire house, and it was a party line. 

Rest stops charged a dime to use the toilet(!)

Bicycles only had one speed, and no-one had ever heard of "bike helmets" 

Calculators were new and only were able to multiply, divide, add and subtract. We weren't allowed to use them in school, because it was thought to be "unfair" to those kids that couldn't afford one. 

Divorce was a rarity, and was talked about in whispers.

The TV had three channels, and was in black and white, no color

An attendant pumped your gas at the station, washed your windows, checked your oil, and you got free gifts like steak knifes!


----------



## Blue

*Nicker* Yay! That is good news! I can just feel the success building for you! And be sure to take lots of pictures of the Pipe in therapy training. I've always wanted to do that.

*Happy* I don't much care for maple either. I used to soak cherries in Southern Comfort from summer to Christmas. Those were awesome on ice cream. Yesterday I bought a little jar of "Firefly" in the cherry flavor. Mmmmmm, good! A little too good actually.

*Celeste* that is a great cartoon! I really feel for everybody getting hit with so much cold. We're getting a couple days of rain, but no where near those temps. Just more mud!

*Roadyy* Oh, how I wish I was in that loop! Sounds fun. I've heard of people only shopping certain aisles in the store, such as the outer edge. I just love baking too much. When my kids started eating lunches at school nobody could figure out why they had upset stomachs all the time. We figured out that they just weren't used to processed food that's full of stuff. 

Hope all is going well for you and your family. 

Let's see, "When I was your age...."

Phone number prefixes were words like Alpine-4657

Everybody got new shoes at Easter

Levi's were $8 at Yellow Front

Young girls took "Home Ec" class and the boys took Shop

EVERYBODY had to take P.E.



Gotta Go! Stay warm!


----------



## tjtalon

Hmmm.... off the top o' me head..

When I was your age:

Yup, black & white tv's, tiny screen, turned off at midnight.

No such thing as school lunches, sandwhiches wrapped by Mom in waxed paper.

Was totally safe to get a big bowl of snow, put in milk/sugar/vanilla & have "snow ice cream".

Milk was delivered in glass bottles w/wax tops & put in a metal box on the back stoop.

One rotary phone, yup. No party line, but Grandma at her farmhouse in Missouri had a crank telephone w/the big horn, & party line...

The "rag man" would come by in his wooden cart pulled by an old horse, holler "rags!!" in a voice that sounded "raggy" (& the horse looked it). (I wasn't allowed to approach either, lol!)

Cars had big fins on the back of them & women wore pretty shirtwaist dresses w/belts (& I assumed when I grew up that I'd have both, lol!)

JC Penny's was the "high end" store in davenport Iowa; plush carpets & a lovely shiny elevator that had a cool "ding!" for the floors. Grandma would dress us both up to take a trip there.

Collecting pop bottles to turn in for pennies & buy a lot of candy.

Little corner stores w/wood floors.


----------



## Roadyy

We still eat cooked meals. We just cut out the salt and sugar that defeats the purpose. I will get a picture of the list of basic foods on the good and bad list to share.


Remember S&H stamps?


----------



## Blue

_Cars had big fins on the back of them & women wore pretty shirtwaist dresses w/belts (& I assumed when I grew up that I'd have both, lol!)
_
Yup! I used to ride in the huge back window of an old Lincoln.


_JC Penny's was the "high end" store in davenport Iowa; plush carpets & a lovely shiny elevator that had a cool "ding!" for the floors. Grandma would dress us both up to take a trip there.
_
O yeah! My grandma would get us all gussied up and we'd go into town to the soda fountain right next to Woolworth's for ice cream. Then we'd go to the huge department store (think it was Montgomery Wards) and they had a candy counter. We'd get to pick out 3 different kinds that the clerk would put in a little striped paper bag. 

My grandmother still had an old ringer washer. I used to have to go help her lift the wet heavy things because she refused to buy a new shiny one. Looking back it was fun because when we were done she would give me a big glass of Welch's grape juice. It was delicious!


----------



## Blue

I remember S & H and Gold Bond stamps. I think they were called Gold Bond. And getting a free towel in a box of laundry soap.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I remember S & H and Gold Bond stamps. I think they were called Gold Bond. And getting a free towel in a box of laundry soap.


Oh, yeah! Had forgotten about those...one of my jobs for Mom was to lick & paste them into the little book


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Oh, yeah! Had forgotten about those...one of my jobs for Mom was to lick & paste them into the little book


They were awful, weren't they!?


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> cookie snowballs!!!! lmbo
> 
> Maybe I will throw some cookie sandballs back at you. Those who are in the loop will understand that outburst.
> 
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I remember my dad collecting the Doral stamps from his cigarette packs to send off for stuff. Same with Marlboro when I started smoking.

On another note.. My oldest daughter just called and they found out they will be having my first granddaughter.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> On another note.. My oldest daughter just called and they found out they will be having my first granddaughter.


Wahoo! Congratulations!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> They were awful, weren't they!?


Yes they were! Oh, & the wringer washer....I considered it a potential arm-eating machine:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> On another note.. My oldest daughter just called and they found out they will be having my first granddaughter.


Congratulations, that's wonderful


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

What a blessing. I am so happy for you. I am sure the great grandmothers have found a blessing also. I am so happy for your family. Life is wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## corgi

When I was your age:

I wasn't allowed to call my friends who lived in the next town because long distance calls cost money!

We played outside all day long and came home when the streetlight came on.

Going to McDonalds was a rare treat!

We taped songs off the radio and got mad when the DJ talked over the beginning of the songs.

Perms were in....big puffy permed hair!


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> When I was your age:
> 
> We played outside all day long and came home when the streetlight came on.


There were STREETLIGHTS! Saturday nights we could stay outside playing kickball in the street while the grown ups visited in front yards.


----------



## Happy Place

When I was your age.... the school playground was asphalt, we didn't dial the area code if it was the same as ours, in the summer, we played outside all day long and after dinner til it got dark. In the winter we played outside until dinner. Once we were in high school, if your friends went out before you got in touch with them, you were out of luck! No calling their cell to find out where they were.

On the work front, I am getting hints that she may not come back at all. Good news for me. They like my work and if she leaves, I am sure I would have a great chance to keep the job. Once they hire me full time, I will make a decent living. I made the same hourly wage at my high school job as I am making right now. It just ain't right! LOL I just need to be patient. My time will come.


----------



## Maryland Rider

We had a fit when full size candy bars went to 5 cents!

Quarter from grandpa bought an entire bag of candy.

I remember gassing up the Chevelle at the marina.
To avoid the even and odd days at the gas pump.

Most cars had no seat belts.

We took 22 rifles and BB guns on our bikes to the woods to shoot.

Oyster shells instead of asphalt on many local roads.


----------



## Blue

Happy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Happy Place

Changed my Avatar for a little throw back. This is Sly, my last show horse. AQHA On the Sly. 16.2 hands of love and fun!!!


----------



## Celeste

When I was a kid, the goat man came to town. We had had so much fun following him around and playing with the baby goats. Unfortunately our mother caught us at it and made us come in. She was less than pleased.


----------



## tjtalon

Good news, HP & what a beautiful horse!

Celeste, what a cool troop of goats..had no idea that they could pull a wagon. Neat memory to have!

Ok, I'd better stop being bad & get back to work......


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH MAN! What great stuff everyone! Great, great memories!

What about....(Celeste's goat man made me think of this) the ICE CREAM truck coming down the street playing a tune. YOu ran to the house as fast as you could to grab a few cents! It was rare he came down our street, but when he did! Ooo La la!! :lol::lol:

Roaddy, congratulations!!!! What perfect timing for your family. 

Great news HP!!! What a pretty horse!

We got dumped on today with snow. I bet 4 inches. More on the way.

At this point I Have 13 kiddos signed up for RIDE STRONG!  That's about where I want to be. 

Here are some pictures....sunset from the other night. Just beautiful. Snowy road from tonight. And Rainn covered in snow, tonight.

It is a bit chilly, but it's absolutely beautiful out there.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, that's the sweetest picture of Rainn! Such soft eyes...!
Congratulations on the big turn out for Ride Strong! That's so awesome.

Ok....go-back-to work part II..only hour & a half to go...


----------



## Blue

*Celeste* what a great picture! I'm thinking pied piper! I see the Budweiser sign in the background. Is that an old phone booth? OMG! Beautiful. My mother wouldn't have let me play with those goats either! 

*Nicker*, you're right. I forgot about the ice cream truck as well. In fact, my older sister had a job driving one for a summer. She wasn't allowed to come down our street. Our mother was embarrassed. She was supposed to get a job at Montgomery Wards, but my older sister was one of those people that stood on street corners handing out flowers so the fact that she got a job was pretty good.

*Roadyy* I hope this new baby will give your MIL the incentive she needs right now. Great news!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Nicker, that's the sweetest picture of Rainn! Such soft eyes...!...


 She does, doesn't she? She is such a sweet, sweet girl.  She was begging for her carrots there. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Some goatie pictures....hope I haven't shared these ones....cause I think I am loosing my memory. :shock:

AA, we have plenty of males for ya. Some have their horns taken off, some have them on...your choice.

All this snow...I"m ready for the trip. I love waffles, mac and cheese, and spaghetti for dinner. :wink::rofl:

But you're from the south...so a nice southern meal would be OK too.:wink:

Feed me...and I am happy! LOL

When can I come? :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Woohooo. DH brought the mail in. There is a flier for Equine Affaire. I'm thinking of driving down for Sat and Sunday. Nickers, are you going this year? April 9-12


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday!!

Roadyy - congratulations to your daughter! Her baby girl is going to have one awesome grandpa

HappyPlace - fingers crossed that your job turns into full time.

It is so good to see good and happy news. It has been a rough week with lots of unsettling news. We are going back into he icy grips of winter and the snow is blowing in with a vengeance. The hiatus was nice though. 

Tuesday, my aunt called me to tell me she has another lump in her breast. She had breast cancer two years ago, so she is very concerned. They will biopsy next week to confirm. She's had a tough go as she just had eye surgery for a tear in her retina over Christmas and her husband is waiting to be admitted to a drug/alcohol program. I feel terrible for her and wish I could help more, but she lives about 400 miles away. I am trying to support her as much as I can over the phone.
Wednesday, my sister had surgery to repair a previous gastric bypass and to remove some kind of benign tumour. She does have lots of health problems, but is also very dramatic about them, and I am not very patient. We rarely speak, and she lives over 2000 miles away, but I called her before her surgery to wish her luck. She went on and on about last wishes, etc. The surgery went well, but now she is unhappy because she doesn't feel she's getting adequate pain medication. I care about her and want to be sympathetic, but boy is it hard sometimes! She wouldn't talk to me when I called on Wednesday night to see how she was doing. :evil:
My cousins dog had a cough and was diagnosed with kennel cough. Strange since she was vaccinated and not really exposed. Anyways, I called my cousin Wednesday night and the dog was doing better. Then on Thursday morning she texted me to tell me they woke up to the dog dead in the kennel.  My cousin and I are very close and I am heartbroken for her.

All through the week I kept thinking of how lucky I am to be healthy, have healthy kids and a great husband and to have a job that I love now. Unfortunately, with oil prices so low, the government is making cuts. Although we haven't heard anything official, there is rumour that they will cancel all secondments and send everyone back to the classroom. This terrifies me as I was pretty much burned out from teaching and never want to go back. The secondment has given me a few years breathing room to train for and / or find something else as well as an opportunity to test the waters and see if I would like a permanent job with the Ministry of Education. Now, they have a hiring freeze and I am worried we might be sent back prematurely and I will be right back to burnout. It is also upsetting that I feel I have found my niche in education with a job that matters, that I really love and that I am quite good at. I don't want to lose it. Regardless of what happens, I do have a job that pays well and know I should be grateful for that, but teaching was literally sucking the life and health right out of me. I don't know what else I could do...

Sorry, but I just had to vent. I am grateful for so many things and it pains me to see others I care about going through some tough stuff. On the plus side, it is the weekend, and I don't have 16 horse of marking and lesson planning, but I do have a horse boarded where I can ride indoors.

In the what was I thinking file: My husband, son and I went to the local legion hall to join friends for a steak supper. When we got there we learned you had to cook your own steaks, outside, on a barbecue, in the dark. It is about -12 and blowing snow so it feels like it a -20:shock:. DH was a trooper and cooked the steaks, but we learned to be wary of steak suppers at the end of January in Canada.


----------



## tjtalon

Oooooh..baby goatie pics! I'm in love...I want a goatie, but somehow I think my landlord/HOA/neighbors/city ordinance might object to my making a goat pen out of my patio & allowing it to graze upon the common area courtyard lawn...& it sure would baffle the cats (which would be fun!) Love those pictures! Oooh..do you think the above-all will allow a minature horsie?? Lol!! NOT!

Was a quiet work night, nice. Next week schedule will change for my 6 week Saturdays emt-b refresher class..& even that will change from what I expected (6a-2p Sun-Thurs) as my Fri-Sat partner whom I really like has turned in his notice. Sigh. He just can't handle the bs, & most of the job is "complaint department", & having to go from something hard to some bs. (Last Saturday, before I got there, he had his first DOA & he had to go right from that to someone complaining because the chairs weren't set up right by janitorial for a meeting. Did him in, & he turned in his notice. Chief warned him that if wants to continue in EMS, it'll be the same: fire, cops, paramedics...same thing, one minute awful, next bs). I wish him well. That's why I've gotten to a good space w/compartmentalization, leave the bs at work where it belongs..but also seem to have a low tolerance for people complaining otherwise...hey, not getting paid to listen to it, lol!

But on the job note, I have to say again: YAY HP! Yup, your good thing is on it's way, I do think so.

I've loved reading everyone's "when I was your age" & hope there's more to come! What fun! I recall the ice cream trucks too...clutched my pennies for that fudge-sickle!

Another couple: clouds of fireflies we'd catch in bottles (until I realized they didn't last long, oops) & LOTS of migrating monarch butterflies that would dearly love to help along the opening of the flowers on my grandma's many peony bushes. Gorgeous!

Oh, & the marvel of a transistor radio, FM/AM. My parents likely regretted buying me that as became obsessed w/the Beatles!

'Nite all, so much fun to share nice memories...!


----------



## Koolio

TJTalon - I finally found the website I was thinking of that you might be interested in! They are on FB and have a dowload, but also have a webpage at: equestriantaichi.com. (Search Equestrian tai chi) There is a page specifically on building rider confidence.

Nicker - the goats are cute! Also, congratulations on having a special guest coming to your class to see you teach. Just be yourself, and focus on doing what you know is right for your kids and that teacher will be wowed and impressed.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Tracey, that's all very huge....

Prayers for your job/professional place. Sure hope you DON'T have to go backwards to what burned you out. Ouch. I sure can so how very upsetting this can be to you. Fingers crossed.

That's awful about your cousin's dog...that had to have been something more than kennel cough..

Prayers for your aunt. Your sister; support is all you can give, it seems like. I do know about family members like that.

Take care of YOU. And..no more steak suppers at the end of January in Canada...in the dark! That's too d....d cold to barbecue outdoors!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJTalon - I finally found the website I was thinking of that you might be interested in! They are on FB and have a dowload, but also have a webpage at: equestriantaichi.com. (Search Equestrian tai chi) There is a page specifically on building rider confidence.
> 
> N


Thanks Tracey! I will check that out


----------



## Stan

*when I was your age*

I had hair 
walked every where
Fathers took us to sport on a Saturday
Calculators had not been invented. We did not need them. Math was second nature. English and spelling that's another story.
Attention disorder did not exist, it was called bad behaviour and quickly dealt with. Bad behaviour had no reward. 
Gas was 20 cents a gal
TV. Only the very rich had one. It started at 6-00pm and finished at 9-00pm no colour.
The Radio was also the amp for my guitar.
My push bike belonged to my older brother. They called it theft when I had it.
Police thought nothing of a size 12 in the butt and upon delivery home dad also felt the need to exercise his kicking ability as well. We never got hurt.
There were male teachers in the schools. We had a gender role model

We were never over weight. Veg was grown in the back yard fertilised by things we don't talk about.
Criminal behaviour was treated as criminal behaviour. No ifs buts or maybe. off to borstal or jail you went. Being held to account for bad behaviour was the norm. It worked.
A fist fight was ended when the other said I've had enough.
Pride in ourselves was the norm, telling the truth was easy, it was rewarded with support. 

When I was your age the world was a big place and I had no idea what was happening outside NZ, then one afternoon, while at the local swimming pool the announcer asked for silence. Getting 200 screaming kids to be quiet was some feat, then he announced President Kennedy had been shot. My seclusion in being 10 years behind every other country was destroyed and we were dragged into the 20th century over night. When I was your age we were conscripted into the services No choice.

I'd go back there if I could, and knowing what I know now, would have told my loved ones just how special they really were to me. 

I wonder if he would prefer them fried.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan: very lightly fried in peanut oil, a sprinkle of dried spinach, a slight dash of sugar. I really can't stand how you abuse this horse, he has to REACH for a green tomato!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Stan: very lightly fried in peanut oil, a sprinkle of dried spinach, a slight dash of sugar. I really can't stand how you abuse this horse, he has to REACH for a green tomato!


 
Well, he got all of the strawberries and the occasional ripe tomato.

But to make amends for my abuse I have planned a garden for him for next year starting with. As he goes through the entrance gate the garden will be set out as a maze so first will be corn on the cob, He can munch to his hearts content, then moving on to the sweet peppers. Turning a corner in the maze he will be greeted by an array of lettuce, rocket, Ice burg just to name a few following that the tomatoes. I will plant them so he has a choice of green and Ripe. Upon his exit from the maze I will have for him strawberries. Then a saddle. The good life is not free:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Well, he got all of the strawberries and the occasional ripe tomato.
> 
> But to make amends for my abuse I have planned a garden for him for next year starting with. As he goes through the entrance gate the garden will be set out as a maze so first will be corn on the cob, He can munch to his hearts content, then moving on to the sweet peppers. Turning a corner in the maze he will be greeted by an array of lettuce, rocket, Ice burg just to name a few following that the tomatoes. I will plant them so he has a choice of green and Ripe. Upon his exit from the maze I will have for him strawberries. Then a saddle. The good life is not free:twisted:


'Bout time, good plan. Prepare for cinch adjustment for the bloat:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I found a 16 yr old that I really like. He is a paint and is 15 hh. I found his video on youtube as For Sale: Fletcher. Please look at it and see what you think. The price is high, but maybe I can negotiate with the owner. Please if you don't mind, look at this and see what you think.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> I found a 16 yr old that I really like. He is a paint and is 15 hh. I found his video on youtube as For Sale: Fletcher. Please look at it and see what you think. The price is high, but maybe I can negotiate with the owner. Please if you don't mind, look at this and see what you think.


Hey, Ellen..I don't see the vid attachment..


----------



## Blue

*Koolio* I'm so sorry. That's a lot for anyone to go through. Venting can always be a very good thing too. When will your aunt have the results from her upcoming biopsy? I hope they jump on it soon.

That really stinks about your job. There's no solid info coming in about it right? Maybe it's just a rumor. I know you were so excited when it came about and it just doesn't seem fair to go backwards now.

And, we've had a dog that was said to be just fine and woke up one morning and he was dead. I know that heartbreak. So sorry :-(

*TJ* a little baby goat would be a wonderful addition to your cats and bunnies!

*Stan* I certainly remember being expected to have good behavior. And folks were polite to one another! Imagine that. 

I forgot one. We mowed our lawn with a push mower.

*Ellen* I don't see it either. I'm anxious to see it, please try again. I'll try to find it on youtube also.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Woohooo. DH brought the mail in. There is a flier for Equine Affaire. I'm thinking of driving down for Sat and Sunday. Nickers, are you going this year? April 9-12


 
You bet your bottom do$$ar I'm going! :happydance: Guy McLean will be there again....and I've been waiting a year to get those custom made ****** I saw last year!!! 

Maybe we can meet!!


----------



## ellen hays

How do you move a youtube video to this site? I am getting ready to learn something new.


----------



## Blue

I looked up youtube. Ellen, is he the one with the young girl jumping? 
Is he still available?
Local?
Does he trail ride or just arena riding?

He looked really nice. If he's still available and you can manage it, maybe go take a look.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Koolio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TJ* a little baby goat would be a wonderful addition to your cats and bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wouldn't it 'tho?!!:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx for looking at it Blue. Yea. He is local, trail rides, and is still available, unless sold since I talked to the owner last night. It would probably be a 2 or 3 hours drive, if that much. The ad is on Horseclicks for Alabama under geldings. If you want me to, I will find the ad and get it Ref #.


----------



## Celeste

You should be able to copy the URL to the youtube and post it here.


----------



## Blue

I found it in youtube under "Fletcher for sale" but I can't find the ad on horse clicks.


----------



## ellen hays

Ok this may do it.


----------



## Blue

Yup, that's the video I watched. He looks nice. Remember now Ellen, that young girl is moving around with confidence and authority. Watch how she is very sure of herself. This is what we want you to gain for taking lessons. 

Can you arrange to go look at Fletcher?


----------



## ellen hays

I just need some opinions on this one. They want $3500 for him. She may negotiate. The horse is near the Ga. line I think straight across the state.


----------



## ellen hays

Yes, I believe could be done with a day trip.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, I didn't look at the whole video, as I have to bolt....

He is beautiful! I agree, the rider is extremely seasoned and a strong leader.

Also, I notice he has a tie down when trotting.....(that's all the further I got) That says something to me.

He looks more like a show project to me than a trail horse. 

I'm just being honest. 

Also, do you ride hunt seat? If not, would he go western?

Just my two cents.

Very pretty tho..........


----------



## Blue

I don't know what horse prices are doing in Alabama, but here, 3500 is steep. On the other hand, he may be that well trained as to justify that asking price. And and asking price isn't always a getting price. Who knows, may be a pleasant way to spend a day! How long has he been for sale? I know that youtube video is a few months old, but that doesn't mean he's been for sale that whole time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, sent you a PM.


----------



## ellen hays

I know this is crazy. I just wanted yall to look, see and be brutally honest. Forgive me. I just want a horse I can ride. I am glad I came here for a reality check. What am I going to do with myself:shock: Just am glad I got yall to bounce my crazy ideas off of..

Thanx


----------



## Celeste

I like him a lot. He is most likely worth the money. I'm not sure that he is going to be bomb proof though. He is very forward.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Celeste

Forward going? What does that mean? Learning moment


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Thanx Celeste
> 
> Forward going? What does that mean? Learning moment


Forward going? Easy to make go. More go than whoa. I like that about him, but I would want to be sure that he was ok on trails. If I had the money I would suggest that you buy him and that if he didn't work out, I'd buy him from you, but I am broke.


----------



## ellen hays

Here is the text to the ad on horse clicks

*Big and beautiful 15.2 hand Black/Bay tobiano paint gelding. Has been ridden English in the arena and on trails. Jumping 2' 6"+ high. Easy to catch, clips, farrier friendly, trailers good. 
*

Presently with trainer for tune up and to build muscle tone because he has been out in pasture for a while. He is doing real good with his schooling.. Likes to swim in the lake, gets along with other horses in pasture. He will go on the bit nicely and getting him collecting again. 
We have changed to 0-Ring bit and he is working good with it. 
Just had a recent and current Negative coggins done in July. UTD on vaccines.
Email or call for more information.. 334-three-3-eight-0ne-670.
Youtube video available..
NO TRADES PLEASE.. $3500...
Disciplines


English Pleasure 
Hunter Under Saddle 
Jumping 
Flashy  
Husband Safe  
Jumper  
Lesson  
Ridden English  
Trail Riding  
Tri Color 



Read more at Black/Bay Tobiano Gelding-15.2 H. English Paint for sale in Roanoke, Alabama :: HorseClicks


----------



## Blue

Hmmmm.... Ellen it doesn't say how long he was standing out at pasture or why. Even though he looks awesome, I'm still liking the idea of you getting involved with lessons for 6 months or so and then re-evaluate your comfort zone from there. Also, once an instructor gets to know you, they can be a valuable resource for horse shopping.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

Good point. What can I say. Less investment. Just needed some feedback on this. Like I said before, needed a *reality check.*


----------



## NickerMaker71

With that diescription Ellen, I definitely think he is a 'show' horse. Although I showed my QH, we also trail rode for relaxation, so I could have advertised that aspect too. See where I am going with that? looks to me as if he is forward for a reason....jumping prospect!

That also explains why he is tied down and still has a high headset. He needs work.

Maybe the girl is in college and cant ride anymore....hence the pasture time.

Just thoughts


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx again for the feedback. Really appreciate. Atleast this way I was able to head off a bad decision. Really one I can not afford $ either.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen it concerned me that she was trotting him with draw reins. He may be more complicated than you want. He is very nice looking, but doesn't look finished and at 16, that's a little unusual in the hunter jumper world. Sly on my avatar was 16 when I got him and green over fences but an experienced dressage horse, so he had his manners and was calm, just didn't know how to jump yet. This horse looks less experienced than that. Ellen, you are like me. I am dying for a horse and look everyday. I will need people to put the breaks on me when I finally get the money to shop for real!

Koolio, sorry about your aunt and sister. I understand how it is hard to be supportive from afar and be patient about what could be added drama. Been there, done that. I am impatient too!

NM- If I can find someone to go with, I will be at the Expo! It would be so fun to meet you, maybe catch a clinic or some shopping time together!


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

Bottom line is that I am so glad I have yall to go to. Thank you so much. What concerns me is that yall see things that I don't have a clue about. And that makes me less confident in myself and even more greatful for yall taking the time to help me. Thanx so much.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, each little thing that we point out is a learning experience. I didn't notice the draw reins either, but then I do western and wouldn't know what to do with an english discipline jumper!


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I also agree with what was already said. He's a lovely horse, but still looks like a lot of horse for a novice or less than confident rider. The add also says they changed his bit. That would be a sign to me that he wasn't listening very well at some point. Added to that, you could also have the repeat issue of a horse becoming difficult to manage as his fitness levels improve.

I encourage you again to get into some lessons. It will help you honestly evaluate your riding ability and determine what kind of horse is going to be the best match for you. Lessons will also help you get fit as an equestrian and improve your skills. Also, as I said before, the time in lessons will scratch that itch a bit, hopefully enough to motivate you to want to wat for just the right horse because you enjoy the one you are riding in lessons anyways. Modes that make sense?


----------



## ellen hays

The learning experience is a lesson in humility. I have had a major lesson in humility. It is a positive step, and I am so thankful for you all. Thanx for being there.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> The learning experience is a lesson in humility. I have had a major lesson in humility. It is a positive step, and I am so thankful for you all. Thanx for being there.


A learning experience is an experience in learning. That's all. And all you need is lessons on a good school horse!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> The learning experience is a lesson in humility. I have had a major lesson in humility. It is a positive step, and I am so thankful for you all. Thanx for being there.


That my friend, is what horses teach people.....how to be humble. :wink:

THAT, I have learned more than once!:thumbsup:

Keep plugging away, and keep learning!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Koolio, sorry you had such a rough week. I think it was the stars and moon aligned for a crappy week. :-x

Had a nice day today. The sun was out, so I was out!

Took Pipes for a mammoth walk through the woods. Man, did I get a workout! We have a TON of snow!

Went home, ate lunch, showered (that walk got me sweaty) and went back out for round two. 

This time with Jay. We followed the same path as Pipes and I. Then I know it is safe under the snow.

I saw a cool thing....there were little rodent foot prints in the slow and then an odd shape there too. Looked like the angel wings we made as kids in the snow. Then it dawned on me...I bet a hawk swooped down and got that rodent!:shock: That clearly was his wing mark! VERY cool!

WE had a nice ride. The dirt road was treacherous tho...they scrape it down to the ice. I was scared to death. Kept Jay at a very slow speed and we made it. With all the smow we got I thought it would be more passable. 

Sounds like another dump load here.....8-12 inches MORE starting tomorrow!:shock: We already have nearly 2 feet.

HOping to get one more ride in before too much falls. It's really nice.

Here are some photos from today.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Got home today to 54 degrees in the house.
We have basically been gone for 2 days.
Training for CPR and First Aid.
A requirement for certain State Park activities.
Training was long and drawn out, not as advanced as what I have had in the past (70's).
Albeit some techniques have changed but not much.
No one home to Restore the Dragon's Breath.
Only some small fires in the evening but not really enough to keep up.

Tonight that is changing, the inferno has begun.
May take a trip to Home Depot "Corn not Growing yet"
Always Shine Responsibly.

Nicker I am extremely jealous, I have not been riding.
It was bad enough attending training at our riding facility without bringing horses.
I only have a light 1/2" of snow on the ground TBJ.

Ellen that's a lot of money for that horse.
As mentioned the tie down is of concern and animal may be a bit forward.
I always like to see a trail video, most people don't take them.
Neck reined is also on my must have list, I don't plow fields.
When that girl hopped on bare back critter wanted to go right away.
Sorry I just want you to make good decisions.

Aquarium project is progressing wonderfully.







What was supposed to be a simple guppy tank has evolved.
All live plants doubled in size in a week.

Have a wonderful evening all.
I have missed many but not on purpose.
Tomorrow will be an official day of R&R.


----------



## tjtalon

...I'm so so glad to be home & it's my "friday". Long, long week!

Nicker, that's a TON of snow, gads...

Lots to do tomorrow, so will hit the sack early, likely...or fall asleep in front of a movie! Decided I needed an ol' fashion move marathon for a break, so have started watching "The GodFather" series. Haven't watched it for years & have all 3, so...why not. Just need to relax for real a bit before that class starts & give myself a break.

Got cold-ish here today, but just spitted snow. The eastern stuff will be working it'[s way this way soon enough!

Time for a shower, pay attention to the kitties, figure out what to have for dinner. Oh, the new vitamin thing does seem to be helping out!

One nice thing about my new black tablecloth (red accents, really should take a picture, it's kinda cool) is that my Savannah doesn't get on the table when I'm gone as much as I was suspecting, would sure be able to tell! It is a nice visual to open the door to, I like it. 

Monday is supposed to be, so far 58*, cloudy, a little windy. That means upper 30s-low 40s at the time I would be at Janice's. She's expecting me @ 10am. I'd better rest up! Snow on Sunday, might be muddy out there, so whether Bailey or Spirit, I don't know (Bailey doesn't do slippery surfaces, Spirit will plop down down big hooves on anything & enjoy it..!) 

I have no angst or concern regarding the in-process-canter-thing; it'll be what it is when it is. What's important is to get out there & learn what I learn. And RELAX & have FUN. That's the goal. In fact, I'll toss out learning from my head, I know (my body knows) far more than I "think" I do. "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" (thank you Cyndi Lauper...!)

Later all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Beautiful tank MR!

We have a nice tank in the basement. Had it up and running in our apartment....MANY moons ago. We need to find a place to put it here. A waste sitting down there.:-(

Nice work!


----------



## Happy Place

I just filled up my truck. We are bracing for the storm. Could get up to 19" _of snow _by Monday morning! DH put the plow on his truck as he takes care of our road. We live on a private road with 13 houses. The residents are responsible for upkeep of the road. DH is doing the plowing, another neighbor drags it in the spring and summer.

Can't wait to get out with the dogs and my snow shoes! I didn't go to the grocery because I knew it would be PACKED! That just means I'll be cooking from scratch and clearing out the pantry! Bring it on, we are ready!


----------



## Stan

Ellen When I got Bugs he had his head tied down. I have been searching for a Photo of him when I first took the tie down off. His head was so high and his body gave the impression he was about to explode and I was sitting in a position ready for it.

Now look at him head down even when following.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

What neat pictures. You and Buggs are two cool dudes! The picture of you walking in front of Buggs looks like a serious scene in a western. 

It seems you have a natural way with the equine. I can't even get past the buying stage. I am afraid I will be too old to start riding again by the time I fine one. Like I said earlier, it definitely is a lesson in humility.

That's ok, I'll just keep enjoying your and Buggs antics around the farm. That always gives me a good chuckle. Especially the pictures where he has those green tomatoes stuffed in his cheeks. What a hoot:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning! 

HP, it's always amazing to me that people go so crazy at the grocery store when a big storm is coming. My sister said her stores in the city were mobbed as well. :?

I just went Monday, but I Think we could last quite a while....I buy and stock up our pantry and there are even extras in the basement. I only shop about once a month.....when we run out of TP. :wink::lol:

As for plowing...we have a new neighbor and he has been keeping our drive way plowed. We share with two others.

HP, also, keep in touch with me about Equine Affaire. I would love to meet you! It will be here before you know it! Get your hotel booked no! 

Speaking of....I may have to find a hotel that takes dogs. DH will be fishing that weekend. Mom will be with me, so I do not really have anyone else who can take the Pipes. 

It's starting to snow here already! I"m kinda excited for some reason....maybe cause it's going to be a BIG one! LOL It feels warm out there, although only 25*. The smell in the air is just wonderfully fresh this morning too!

I think I'll go out to the barn early today!

Have a GREAT one today!!

RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> I just filled up my truck. We are bracing for the storm. Could get up to 19" _of snow _by Monday morning!


We are doing the same here, and I bet NM is as well. Originally they were calling for over a foot of snow here.. but now the snow totals have been adjusted down a bit, because its going to end as _ice_. :shock: :evil: UGH. Snow I can deal with (even if I don't like it much), but ice?! There goes any hope of riding.. Never thought I would be praying for snow, but I am sure am now.


ellen: try to give yourself a break. there is nothing wrong with looking (a friend and I am constantly looking over the arabs for sale fb pages for the if-only horses we would like).. but you are nowhere near "too old" to be able to find a partner and keep riding. there are several ladies that still ride endurance who are in their 80s! I can't wait to hear about your lessons - when is the first one scheduled?


There have been too many pages for me to be able to remember every post to reply, but I have been reading. :wave:


----------



## Blue

_I have no angst or concern regarding the in-process-canter-thing; it'll be what it is when it is. What's important is to get out there & learn what I learn. And RELAX & have FUN. That's the goal. In fact, I'll toss out learning from my head, I know (my body knows) far more than I "think" I do. "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" (thank you Cyndi Lauper...!)
_
That was very well said *TJ*. The whole point is to have fun. And I'm trying to picture you black table cloth. Actually sounds very pretty.

*Stan*, what great pictures! Please tell me you don't ride in tennis shoes. And who's the lady?

*Ellen*, it occurs to me that you're putting too much pressure on yourself trying to compare and keep up with the rest of us. Does that make any sense? Have you scheduled your lessons? Ya know, that is going to turn a lot of things around. You'll get your horse fix, you'll get out and meet people, you'll get some exercise, you'll learn, you'll gain confidence, you'll open new doors and you'll have something to look forward to once or twice a week.

BTW how's River doing?


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, I'll try & get a picture later (after kitchen is straightened up, lol!); black tablecloth does sound odd, but complements black & red microwave & black-glass front on stove! (I'd been in Walmart, wanted red placemats but couldn't find a tablecloth I liked...then spied the black & thought...hmmm, why not?!)

On 2nd cup of coffee, trying to get motivated for the laundry. I do count the blessing that the little laundry room is just down the hall, so don't have to go to a laundromat (UGH)...but can't wander down there in jammies w/hair askew!

Snowed overnight & still snowing, but won't be more than 2-3" I think. Good day to be inside & attack my to-do list. Good luck to all with those big storms, be safe!!!

Later you guys....!


----------



## Happy Place

It's been snowing steady all morning by we only have about 2-3 inches. It's supposed to come down hard later. I am guessing school will close. I love the snow but hate the bitter cold and I saw that wild chills could be -20 tomorrow. That is too darn cold for me!!! My poor chickens will not be poking their heads out of the coop for some time!

Ellen, I can't stress enough how good the lessons would be for you. Your coach will get to know you and your riding preferences and be able to keep an eye out for the just right horse.

NM- I was looking at hotels just last night! I think I am going to go for cheap so I have more money to spend at the event! I want to see Kevin Oliver and Guy McLean. DH said if Tracy Westfall was not going to be there, he didn't wanna go :wink:. I will be on Spring Break during that time, so I don't even need to take time off! It's so nice to have something fun to look forward to and plan for! It helps get through the last couple months of winter!


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> On 2nd cup of coffee, trying to get motivated for the laundry. I do count the blessing that the little laundry room is just down the hall, so don't have to go to a laundromat (UGH)...but can't wander down there in jammies w/hair askew!


I don't know why you couldn't go to the laundry room in jammies. I see people at the store in jammies and slippers all the time! One time I was in Walmart very early. ( I like to go about 7 am) and there was a family. 2 kids in a cart and mom and dad. Kids were in their pj's and mom and dad were in their pj's and robes and slippers! Really?

So I really don't think the laundry room is out of line:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I don't know why you couldn't go to the laundry room in jammies. I see people at the store in jammies and slippers all the time! One time I was in Walmart very early. ( I like to go about 7 am) and there was a family. 2 kids in a cart and mom and dad. Kids were in their pj's and mom and dad were in their pj's and robes and slippers! Really?
> 
> So I really don't think the laundry room is out of line:wink:


:lol::lol:Oh...I just can't do that, just can't...never know 'tho

Took 3 pictures of the kitchen so you can see the color-co thingHave to post one at a time...so, here goes...


----------



## tjtalon

#1 comin' in the door...


----------



## tjtalon

#2


----------



## tjtalon

#3


----------



## tjtalon

And a pic I took at the door by the laundry room...hmmm, I think that's more than 2-3"! HorseMonday lookin' a bit iffy, but will see...


----------



## Blue

Right! That's more than 2-3.

Those colors look very nice. Kind of inviting in a way. I've always thought that the area we see when we first come home is important. Sets a tone.

And I totally agree about going out in jammies. I couldn't do it either. I've been pretty sick, or tired, or in a hurry or whatever, but never went in pj's. Sweats yes. Now, I run out to go feed in my pj's all the time.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Right! That's more than 2-3.
> 
> Those colors look very nice. Kind of inviting in a way. I've always thought that the area we see when we first come home is important. Sets a tone.
> 
> And I totally agree about going out in jammies. I couldn't do it either. I've been pretty sick, or tired, or in a hurry or whatever, but never went in pj's. Sweats yes. Now, I run out to go feed in my pj's all the time.


Thanks, Blue! I've always had small spaces to work with, so tend to get electric (& beat back "yard sale waiting to happen":lol. But this is the biggest kitchen I've ever had & I like it alot

Sweats yes, jammies...never...but going out to feed in jammies, why not!:lol:

Still snowing..baking potatoes...time to get cozy...


----------



## tjtalon

ecletic, not electric...oops...


----------



## tjtalon

ECLECTIC. There, I did it!!


----------



## corgi

Love the red and black Tj!

Jealous that HP and Nicker are going to equine affair!

I had to share a riding milestone I had this morning.

Hubby and I went out to ride around 10:00am. The footing is still just horrendous. The mud has turned into frozen mud spikes. But hubby had a lesson scheduled on Blue and I haven't ridden Isabella since before Xmas. It was 34 degrees and nothing falling from the sky so it had to be done.

I thought I would take it easy on my old girl and just hop on bareback. She was such a good girl at the hitching post and gave me all 4 feet without an argument so I knew she was feeling good and not stiff.

Yep, she wasn't feeling stiff at all. She was feeling good. Too good.

Note to self: don't attempt to ride bareback on a horse that hasn't been ridden in over a month.

Lady Isabella was none too pleased that her life as a pasture princess was coming to an end. She tried to go back to the hitching post and I was having none of it and made her turn away from it and so she threw a mini fit. She started dancing around and threw a crow hop and a spin. The BO witnessed it and yelled out " grab on with your legs", but I had already regained control and brought her to a halt. I STAYED ON! WITHOUT A SADDLE! Woohoo! 

Of course, I couldn't celebrate at the time because naughty girl needed to redeem herself. 

I dismounted, saddled her up and walked her into the arena where hubby was having his lesson. The trainer commented on how hyper she was and said she had noticed her energy when she fed last week. I did about 15 minutes of ground work and then mounted and was able to get her to walk calmly and act like the horse I know she is.

Lesson was learned. It doesn't matter how broke a horse is...when she hasn't been ridden in a while, it is best to do some ground work first and use a saddle. LOL

Hubby had a great lesson on Blue! He now neck reins! He was so easy to teach. (Blue..not hubby!)

Our trainer really does not like Paints, and it about kills her to admit it, but she loves Blue and said he is one of the smartest horses she has worked with. We lucked out on this one. That being said, I am glad we are working with a trainer and hubby is taking lessons. Being a new horse, there are always unknowns and we are definitely going to need some help when hubby is ready to test out his canter. He is known to buck into the canter and we can't have that!

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

It's still snowing!!!


----------



## ASLacey

Hello, 

It's been a while since I last posted (that sounded a little catholic confession, sorry) ... so I think I may have fallen in love today ...

I'm 'back' into horses after 20+ years being a mom and grown up, etc ... and now I'm ready to be a crazy little girl in love with horses again ...

My new friend is a lease (kinda like we're just engaged, right?) ... and perfect for an almost 50 year old ... 

He's tall (17.2), chestnut and handsome!

Totally beginner safe, when I tried him out today, I'm pretty sure he could have been ridden without a bridal, all leg and voice commands.

He's also 19, which is find by me, who am I to judge someone by their age ...

I have until this Friday to make the full commitment (meaning convince my husband this is a great idea) ... wish me luck ... life is about to get a lot "Sunny"ier for me!

Thanks,

Lacey


----------



## Blue

_She started dancing around and threw a crow hop and a spin. The BO witnessed it and yelled out " grab on with your legs", but I had already regained control and brought her to a halt. I STAYED ON! WITHOUT A SADDLE! Woohoo! 
_
Yikes!:shock: Good job! I'm just a little jealous to be able to do that. There was a time though..... 

*Happy*, that is a really pretty picture. I don't know what all you're chickens and little livestocks do back there. It's only been in the 30's and 40's overnight here and people still turn on their heat lamps. Coming down the hill you can see dots of red light barns! It can get much colder, just hasn't the last couple weeks. Hope you guys are all ok there.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, it occurs to me that you're putting too much pressure on yourself trying to compare and keep up with the rest of us. Does that make any sense? Have you scheduled your lessons? Ya know, that is going to turn a lot of things around. You'll get your horse fix, you'll get out and meet people, you'll get some exercise, you'll learn, you'll gain confidence, you'll open new doors and you'll have something to look forward to once or twice a week.
> 
> *BTW how's River doing?*


No, no pressure to keep up or compare. Have gotten past that point. Maybe a little obsessive compulsive because of age. Will try to tone it down. Guess sometimes things just seem to close in and get intense, so sorry about the whining. 

Will try to do the lessons. River is fine. Still trying to sell him. He is being taken care of.

Thanx


----------



## Eole

Koolio, I'm amazed gaz price can have such an impact on the province's programs. I hope rumors are just rumors and you can stay and keep doing what you love.

TJ, I really like what you did with your place, very cozy. (especially the rooster on the fridge) :lol: Eclectic, that's my home. Nothing matches and filled with furniture I never bought.

MR: wow, that is a very nice aquarium.

Corgi, you're good to stick bareback through Lady Isabella's moodiness. Blue didn't come by luck, I believe you chose carefully.

NM, lovely pictures. Piper is so cute. And the goats, I'm in love, too cute.
HP, glad you get the job longer, but do hope they give you a decent salary for it. 

Still very cold here. I had a short ride bareback in the woods today, my mare kept me warm. I'm not very stable without a saddle, and keep sliding back going uphill, but she takes care of me (she knows a cookie will come...)


----------



## Eole

Forgot: congratulations Roadyy, that grand-daughter will be in a loving family.

Lacey, glad you are posting again. That is a TALL horse!! Tell DH it is to save on therapist and gym membership. Horses are a necessity to keep us sane and fit!  And don't forget, if you decide to lease, pictures are mandatory.:wink:


----------



## Celeste

It is raining like crazy here. I did have the opportunity to ride a little this weekend before the rain. I rode Friday, Saturday, and Sunday morning. I rode in the arena. I am trying to get my horse to remember that she is a horse and not a giraffe. She is making improvements. When they change the time, I may try to start riding her after work each evening. I think that I have been expecting too much of her because I don't work with her enough.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

When all the town's people were stock piling their groceries today in preparation of the big snow storm....I was saddling up!:thumbsup:

What an absolutely glorious ride it was too! Giant snow flakes falling, birds were chirping, and a hint of......spring in the air. I swear, I smelled it! :wink:

They've already called a two hour delay for tomorrow.  That's a nice to know thing this early!!

TJ, love the kitchen!! So cozy! And you weren't sure if you wanted to move there. I love your place!!

Lacey, congrats on the horse! 

Here are a few pictures from today. Jay looks really thrilled to be saddled again and traipse through the knee deep snow doesn't he?. :lol::lol: ONce he was out, he had a blast! Pipes and I took a little walk around our block. They hadn't plowed yet. Finally, twilight. 

Corgi, great job hangin' on girl! :clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I was able to get some saddle time in before the serious snow started. Went out with my SIL, Christine, and Mary. It was Mary's first time riding in the snow (she is normally a self-proclaimed wuss and stays home in the cold). We had a BLAST! Jemma continues to amaze all of us, as you would think she had been a trail horse for years.















































The snow started right as we were leaving the barn, but was light enough we didn't even think about not going out. In fact, the temp was a balmy 28 with almost no wind. I was riding in only 3 layers!

Got home and our herd was being photogenic, so I couldn't resist:












Finger and toes crossed that the predicted ice does not come tomorrow morning..


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW, this thread has been flying fast while I have been at work busting my tail. Rough crown this weekend!! 

I can't remember everyone's news, maybe need to start taking notes LOL

Sorry for those missed...

Roaddy: Congrats on the new little girl coming!! Good luck on that diet. 

Tracy: Praying you will be able to keep your dream job, loving what you do can make all the difference. Praying for a return to good health for your family, and so sorry about the dog. 

HP & Nicker: enjoy the Equine affair, can't wait to hear all about it. 

Corgi & Eole: bareback! What fun! Good job sticking Isabelle's antics, Corgi! Blue sounds like a really nice horse, it's so wonderful to have horses that one enjoys like you both do.

Stan: Buggs is so photogentic! Love the cheeks stoffed with green tomatoes :rofl:

MR: that aquarium is so beautiful! Fabulous tank! 

Nicker: that is a ton of snow :shock: 

On the baby goat, definately a de-horned or hornless one. Save me time pulling them off the fence when the horns get stuck. I did "geld" all my previous male goats, gelded males are so sweet...

I think Ellen needs a baby goat too! We can train them to drive like the goatman Celeste posted.

When you come down, will fix you some BBQ Butt to go with your mac n cheese, and maybe some cornbread? 

Phantom: how come you don't look cold, like your riding buddies? This riding in the snow stuff looks like such fun! 

I love all the snow pictures, so pretty! Can just imagine sitting by a dragon with a steaming cup of hot chocolate, watching the snow fall. 

A little sad news, my DD's little mixed dog quit eating Wednesday. Wormed her Thursday thinking that was the problem, but didn't help. Friday morning, she refused water too. Took her to the vets, and he said her kidneys shut down. 

He said we could try iv fluids for the weekend, see if her kidneys will restart, but at her age, recommended euthanasia. I asked him to try the iv fluids for 24 hours (it is very expensive) and we would reassess if she improved. I haven't heard anything, so I'm thinking it is not good news. will know more Monday. 

I went to Petsmart to pick up dog food this afternoon, and accidently came home with this...

I think Nicker's goats had something to do with my impulse buy, I see a resemblance. 

I am terrible at thinking up names, so need some help from y'all.


----------



## Blue

*Lacey*, hello! :wave:

*Nicker*, those are really beautiful pictures! Why is it that snow is so photogenic? 

*Phantom*, I really want to ride in the snow. Do you use boots or let them go barefoot? I took my mare up north for a weekend and a surprise snow storm came through. The poor old girl was slipping all over the place from "snowballs" and we never did get to ride. Do horses need to be accustomed to it?

*Anita*, So sorry about your DD;s dog. That hurts so much. But, that's a great idea for Ellen! She would love a goat, right? That little guinea pig is adorable! My impulse buys are more like a bag of jalepeno bbq potato chips, or a jar of cherry flavored Firefly moonshine. So, what, did it kind of jump into your cart? Or, maybe it was runnign around on the floor and you save it from getting run over by a shopping cart. All plausible stories. Can't think of any names right now. Is it male or female? Maybe .... "Blizzard"?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Corn is growing and Dragon is Breathing.
Tough job getting the house back up to temp though.
About 73 in the upstairs in the home of the Dragon in the basement it is around 80.
Could not achieve this temp last night, just to cold indoors to be stable.

Everyone seems to be riding but me!
Count down till 3rd week of March, Spring dance, Coggins and vet clinic, weekend of R&R.
Still will be a bit cold though, electric blanket will help in March.
All I can do is count the weeks.

I will be alright as long as my horse doesn't pee on me, right Eole???
Soon enough I will have the obscure stories to tell.

A little freezing rain here, no snow TBJ.

Good Night All:

TJ: I like the kitchen!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: love the name Blizzard! Much better than the names "Smutty Snowball", "Sammy" or "Gus" I was thinking of. 

He is a boy, they only sell males so folks don't breed them. 

I have no idea why my impulse buys often involve an animal. I think it's the thought of losing Gigi (DD's dog) that makes me run out and buy one. And those goats! I was immediately attracted to this little guy, and he is colored similar to those baby goats!! 

I should name the GP "Nicker" :lol:

Been wondering how I could sneak a goat into my suburban backyard...if I do shall name him Hansel, as he was saved from the pot...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh, yeah, jumped in my cart...that's a good one! 

The real story is silly! I came around the corner after swinging by the shelter cats. I always look at them, even though I am allergic to them. 

So, at the end of the row I had to pause cause there was a teen couple giggling and pointing at the guinea pigs. I glace over and see that little white fluffball, and stop to check out all the little babies. I overhear the boy talking about how his GP died in Dec, and he doesn't know why, it was "fine" when he checked on it. 

A clerk comes by offering aid, and the kid says he wan't to hold a GP. Somehow, in my feeble brain, I am sure he wants the little white fluffball, and I jump in and say i want to hold him. :?

the dweeb (who actually may be a nice kid) asks to hold one of the ordinary short haired ones! 

I meanwhile, am standing there with a cart full of dogfood, and a tiny little fluffy rodent cuddled up in my hand. How could I give it back?? They were on sale too, $5 off. 

That employee should get an award for selling two GP's at the same time. 

I have always been a sucker for long-haired animals. *sigh* 

Poor DD thought I was bringing home her Gigi in a box, and asked if she was dead. When I confessed my deed and opened the carry box, she squeeled with delight and squeezed my neck. 

So, maybe he was worth it, and I do have that empty rabbit cage from Bunny's passing this summer. It's truely amazing that I managed to resist replacing Bunny.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, my goodness! What a way to wake up this morning! YOu guys had me literally :rofl::rofl: Hairy GP named Nicker stolen off a poor innocent boy? Saving goaty-goats named Hanzel from the 'pot', BBQ BUTT (what the heck is that?:shock, cornbread (Yes, Please!) 

Oh my gosh...it's good to be here.:lol::lol:

YES, I believe a nice goat would satiate Ellen's need for a wee bit! We have plenty. Geld the boys? Sure! She usually does so others can't breed them. She has a fine 'buck'. Well....actually he's as ugly as sin, but produces really nice babies. 

As far as riding in the snow, my new farrier put these funky pads on Jay's feet that literally POP the snow out of them. Very cool! Otherwise, if you aren't barefoot, you need something. Even barefoot, I sometimes have trouble with balling up in the feet. I'll post a pic.

I had two GP in my classroom years ago. I bet I had them for a good 5 years. Got tired of taking care of them, so gave them to a student. You do know not to use cedar shavings, right? It call cause respiratory issues...like death!:shock:

PH, that one friend of yours in the blue doesn't look dressed warm enough! :shock: Is that just a fleece jacket? OH MY! I wear snow pants in this weather. I've gotten used to the slipperiness of them. I stay mighty dry and warm.

Took the Pipes out to go potty....Yowza! I was wearing my Muckboots, as my other snow boots haven't been tall enough to keep out the snow. The snow was topping my boots!:shock: It has started to rain, and the temps are to drop quickly here. May get interesting.........

Have a WONDERFUL day all! HOping people get some saddle time in.

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just got the call....they closed us!:shock: Wow! Didn't expect it. Temps are to drop and cause a lot of icy roads. We have a lot of back, dirt roads that become treacherous. 

So, my kitchen is clean, load of laundry in, floors to sweep.....I tend to 'play' on my weekends, so there is a boatload to do.....so this was kind of a welcome treat!


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, taking notes for here is a good idea!

But while fresh in my sleepy head (just got a up a bit ago, made coffee):

AA, love the GPig! & the story. Sory about your DD's little old dog, but GPig sounds like a good-timing "accidental" bring-home.

Ladona, WOW. I admit I said out loud while reading that "Holy..c..p!!!"You must be so proud of yourself w/controlling that hop & spin! Made me tummy lurch reading that, lol!

Beautiful pictures, Phantom! BRRR.

Ditto BRRR Nicker & also great pics.

Way too much snow. Fingers crossed no ice storms for anyone.

I'll take one neutered dehorned goatie & name him... Barbecue Butt....!!!!

Happy everyone likes my little kitchen. Now I just need a decent living room chair!

Have a good unexpected day off, Nicker! All stay safe w/this weather!


----------



## tjtalon

Dar, I KNEW I'd forget something..

Welcome back Lacey! The horse sounds really nice....and really TALL. I will come see him & just look way up & say "oooooohh....tall..." LOl!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole;6970426
TJ said:


> Rooster on 'fridge (papier mache) was a gift from a janitorial staff woman who's in charge of out break room kitchen (she keeps the guys whupped into shape for sure!) She found it at a craft fair & knew I liked chicken/roosters. Eclectic, yup!. I tend to have "areas" w/their own little "themes":shock::lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: Love the Rooster!! Your kitchen is very attractive, I couldn't envision a black tablecloth, but it looks great 

Yes a Goatie named BBQ Butt, very appropriate! We must all get some of Nicker's goaties. Maybe Ellen will get a nanny and name her Gretel:rofl:

My last goat was a minature, black and white. I named him Toro because he did all my weedeating for me :lol: Some fool in the neighborhood complained, so I had to re-home him. Now I have a service for lawncare, costs alot more than the handful of grain a day Toro got paid. :evil:

Nicker: enjoy your day off! Freezing rain here last night, glad I put the horses up. 

All my animals seem to have a special story of how they came to be here. I swear most are accidental acquisitions, and I am so glad y'all understand. 

My family never did believe dogs followed me home as a child...

Picture of DD's dog Gigi, age unknown. Found wandering a country road one year a few weeks before Christmas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

While I am confessing...this is GP #2, joining current big piggy, Leo (Leonardo DeVinci - who but a wild artist could have that hair?)

I am leaning toward "Gus" short for Gustan. 
Picture of relative size.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - The GP's get their shavings from a bit skimmed off from the horses' supply. They enjoy some hay too, I just gather up some of the loose stuff from the hayroom. 

I consider GP bedding & hay "free"  a little GP food and baby carrots, and they are happy campers.


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, about how long does it take to get your whole house stabilized as far as temps go? I've always been curious. When we finally get to build on our place up north husband want to put in stove heating.

*Anita*, that's a great story! And guinea pigs are way easier to hide than goats, that's for sure. I think he's adorable and somehow those "impulse" pets that we aren't looking for seem to be the ones we're meant to have. You could always name him Rex after the hamster in the Stephanie Plum series. I just love his little floppy ears. Too cute!

*Nicker*, I'd forgotten about staying away from the cedar shavings. Glad you pointed that out. Those are some interesting pads. I can't tell from the pic, but is that "bubble" about even with the shoe? Does it work well on dry ground or road? Interesting. Glad you get to stay home and catch up.

Well, it's Monday. Got another room painted last Friday and Saturday, now just need to finish up the doors and stuff so the project is moving right along. The closets with all those shelves is going to be a pain. I tried not painting the shelves in one and didn't like the way it looked so shelf painting it is. Makes them easier to clean anyway.

I had to call the vet this morning. Our old GSD has stopped eating. I've been enticing her any way I could for months now, but even that isn't working anymore. Hmmmm.... what dog walks away from fresh boiled chicken and juice right? She's been a finicky eater all her life, but now she's just wasting away and I can't stand it. :-( She's 11 and has pretty much been the center of this household for 11 years. Gotta wait for the vet's office to call me back. They weren't open yet. Hope they don't close down for "Superbowl Monday".:wink:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, I really want to ride in the snow. Do you use boots or let them go barefoot?


It depends. :lol:

If the riding in a snow was a rare deal on a horse that is normally comfortable on those trails barefoot, I would use non-stick cooking spray on the feet after cleaning. That normally works well enough for a single ride. That is what I have been doing with Dream as she isn't in real work yet. Since the snow is deeper than her hooves, I haven't felt the need to fight with her boots. Boots are a disaster in wet, slushy snow though - they turn into ice skates.

For the horses in serious work that are shod, we use some form of snowball pad. I used to have rim pads for the snow with borium on the heels for traction, back when I was training Dream in places that were snowy but not particularly rocky or icy:












Now that I live in an area more prone to ice and with very rocky trails, we use full snowball pads and studs:











Studs are not my favorite things as they artificially raise the heel when on a firm surface, so I do my best to avoid riding on roads or any other hardpacked surface where the stud won't dig in.. and they generally only need them for a single shoeing cycle in the late winter/early spring as we get back into training.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that's the trouble I have right now. We need shoes done here, but not up there:wink:. Since we don't live up north yet, I can't set up their feet for snow just yet. It's a sometimes thing during the winter and very sporadic. O well. I have time to worry about that later. Those pads look pretty interesting though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: I agree, those accidental animals have something special about them. 

So sorry to hear about your dog, not eating is the problem I had with Gigi too. This is not a good year for our doggies. Praying for a good outcome. 

I called the vet office, receptionist had no comment, I need to wait for the vet to call back. Doesn't sound hopeful. I feel a bit remorseful not letting her pass peacefully in her own bed at home. I just didn't want DD to find her. 

Do you know, she was still smiling when I held her and spoke to her friday? The corners of her mouth would always curl up in a smile. Poor girl. 

Nicker and Phantom, those snowball pads are very cool! Amazing what we now have for the comfort and care of our beloved equines. I willl remember about the non-stick spray too, might come in handy if we get caught in a freak snowstorm, which does occasionally happen here.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Vet just called, they have been keeping Gigi on the iv fluids. Her BUN is coming down, and Vet is hopeful she can be weaned off the iv and maybe be ok. So, will know more tomorrow. 

Guarded news, but good. Will be rough on the pocketbook though...won't know for a few days. Was given an estimate of $300/day for iv, which is why I said try for only 24hrs. 

Maybe he'll take payments:???:


----------



## Blue

Anita, hope your vet calls you soon. I always so "No more animals!" I get so tired of losing them. But then some critter comes into my life and here we go again.

I've used the non-stick cooking spray on all their hooves here when that snow storm came through. It really did help. They still got some build up, but was much easier to just knock it out instead of struggling with it. Mornings they would actually be up on their toes! But all I had to do was lift a foot and knock it out. Easy peazy.

I have an appt for our old girl this afternoon. I'm going to stay there until they do whatever it takes to tell me what's wrong and what I can do to make her more comfortable. Even if I don't like the answer:-(


----------



## Happy Place

Wheweeee, I just cleared off the suburban. There was 2 ft of snow on top. Huge drifts everywhere. I got the chicken run opened up but those girls will not venture out of the coop. I opened the doors wide on the coop so the sun would shine in. LOL They were all just laying out in the sun!!! It's beautiful out there, but pretty cold. Could be -15 by Wednesday. Brrr I have plenty to keep me busy indoors, thank you!!! I do think I will take the 4 wheeler out for a little ride around the road to see what's what.


----------



## Blue

Anita, you must have posted just as I was posting. Did he have any idea what was causign the problem? I'm glad its under control though.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> PS - The GP's get their shavings from a bit skimmed off from the horses' supply. They enjoy some hay too, I just gather up some of the loose stuff from the hayroom.
> 
> I consider GP bedding & hay "free"  a little GP food and baby carrots, and they are happy campers.


I had my Maggie for 8 good years, quite the g-pig. I lived near a feed store at the time. They let me buy enough hay for a plastic bin w/lid I had for bedding. Then I'd get Timothy hay in a little roll & gpig pellets at the pet store for her to eat. She loved carrots, grapes & fresh spinach. Loved a pizza box folded into it's "A" shape too, so she had a big ("stall" lol!) & could chew to her heart's content. She was a special gpig, a very good friend. Died of old age in my arms. Still miss that 'pig! (Had a dream not long after she died: big & glossy, she jumped in my lap, reached up & "kissed" my nose with hers, then jumped down & ran off. Nice dream, that).


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, we get a GP story but no HM story? LOL

My house is CLEAN! OK, not sparkling....but better than it was!:shock: It's my day off, can't clean the entire day now can I? LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Yeah...it's been a hard year for doggies. Prayers & hugs for all now going thru it. Critters...I watch my Savannah, especially, for health issues, but so far so good. Losing one is so very hard.

HP, that's way too much snow to shove off your suburban! I feel ashamed to admit grumbling about the 6" I shoved off of my VW Passat this morning! But...did that (well, would've done it anyway, but..) because had talked to Janice. When I spoke w/her it was 23 degrees & windy, figured out there it was even colder, windier & she had a foot of snow. Not! She said it was already in the 30s, would be 40ish by the time I got there, no wind, barely a flick of snow (Colo is weird, this storm totally missed Brighton). Got my stuff together asap & headed out for HorseMonday, yay!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, we get a GP story but no HM story? LOL
> 
> My house is CLEAN! OK, not sparkling....but better than it was!:shock: It's my day off, can't clean the entire day now can I? LOL


Gimme me a minute, girlfriend, I was bloabbing:lol::lol:Your house is clean? You're hired...:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

HM today: got Miss Bailey (going into heat, but caught her, she needed a pop on the butt to lead 'tho, but she did it. Janice was suprised that I got her so fast!)

1st: oblong pen: got about 20 min lesson of "stalking" 'till she joined up, then lounging on the lead rope (only 2nd time I've done that; can't practice that at home, lol, will need real-time practice). Got on, & she paid me no never mind whatsoever, so worked on moving her to the rail..had trouble with that, she didn't want to listen & I was trying too hard. Janice asked if I wanted her to be on the lunge-line & I think I got "fear of canter" in my face (Janice 'reads" extremely well) so we went to the smaller rounder pen.

Aah. Much better. I think it's still a comfort zone for me, & that's okay...is what it is 'till it's not. Was easier to get her to the rail & get her attention, so got her into the trot. Did ok, but went bouncing more than I liked. Stopped her & expressed frustration. Janice said I TRY too hard to be "right". (She also said Bailey is no push-button, she's a goer; I just need to sit her trot with CONFIDENCE, know where I want to go, & take her there). Janice was blunt (love that!), said "Don't be timid, don't be a passenger, she wants a RIDER!"

Dang. So..I worked on that, or rather,LET myself do it. Ladona! I SANG! Once I started to do that, something big clicked & I eventually did 2-3 full circles at a fast trot (Janice said I was nearly at posting trot speed). Plus, I could tell when her body started to slow & I could cluck her back up into it. We did this both directions.

And, this is funny: the song that popped into my head was that silly old jingle "I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weiner"; it worked!! Bailey loved it, ears back on me & enjoying her trot! I started to laugh, in between singing, it was so funny! I was laughing & singing so much that I lost my left stirrup & in the middle of the trot said to Janice "oops! lost my stirrup!", slowed Bailey to a walk then stop. Janice almost had her mouth hanging open, lol; she said "Before this, if you'd lost a stirrup, you would've paniced!" Oh...yup, I would've.

Anyway...I sat her trot better than ever, turned directions in mid-trot, kept her attention because I was happy & she liked the feeling of my being good w/everything (& the singing, I think she like the song, too).

Almost 2 hours of lessons, you'all. I did good. Janice said when I was untacking that she didn't want to try the canter again just yet, but wanted me back on the horse that it was tried on. That works, I needed that. 

She was happy that I finally was smiling (long time coming). I've really needed to lighten up with life in general, & the Horse is taking me there. All is good.

Hope all have enjoyed this segment of HorseMonday. The program will be moving to the available HorseFriday while the rider is in emtb-class thru mid-March. Tentative schedule is Friday Feb 20, barring weather, lesson approx 12noon (instructor is booked Feb 6, rider has another weapons qualify on Feb 13). 

Smiley face smiley face..!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...after my lesson(s), I helped Janice free the horses for their pasture romp. Got a border's paint gelding out to lead him to the oblong pen (he fights with everyone). Janice told me he leads well, but was either not neutered all the way or has had experience...Bailey loves him anyway & she was standing by his pen, flagging. He was quite interested, but "withdrew" when I haltered him. Janice said to just toss the end of the lead rope at Bailey & she'd go away. The Janice walked off (to let me just...do it, although sure she was watching outta corner of her eye..). It worked. Got him out, flung the end of the rope at "Hotty" a few times, went slow; she went on, reluctantly, got the boy into the pen & let him loose.

So pretty! His name is Cody. He went galloping, spinning & bucking, running circles at a slant. Very athletic horse.

On a "too much horse for me" note: Janice did say that, in the big picture, Bailey might be too much horse for me. She can take off, big-time (well, anyone can, I know), but she's the best school horse she has for me right now. I said I know, & that a horse like Bailey might always be too much for me...but she's being good for me right now & it's all good.

I really don't mind, at all, that it's taken "so long" to get where I am right now. Janice said it's good that I want so much to be "farther along", but it is what it is & it takes the time it takes.

That's good with me. I've had a lot to overcome & have made great progress from sitting on a 14 hand sweet gelding hoping he wouldn't move a muscle, lol!

Oh...it was pretty out there today! No wind (a minor miracle), sunny, got to almost 50 degrees. Got to see the horses run out & helped clean & fill their run-out water tank.

Today was a big hug on my heart.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happydance:Yea!!! TJ!!! :happydance:

That sounds like a perfect day! 

Happy for you!!

You RODE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

TJ that was awesome! The singing helps you breath regularly and that relaxes your body. I'm so glad that you got to feel what relaxing on your horse feels like! Giant step!!! Good for you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue: Stabilized never happens, I just need to heat everyday with the wood stove.
Mostly based on how well you are insulated and how much draft you allow in.
I have an exterior door in the basement with a decent gap at the bottom.
A second door to the living area that is very tight.
A bit cool at floor level moving toward the stove.

For me if the teens and twenties at night I need about 74 at bed and wake up to 67 or 68.
In the 40's I might skip a day with the stove.
A lot of wind is another story, try to fill the Dragon for the night.

TJ: Glad you had a good HM!
It's good for the soul you know.

Quiet here no snow Dragon Breathing, Corn Growing.
Nothing on the ground now it's just a little crunchy everywhere.

9 new fish this evening, 1 new plant, soon a jungle will emerge.
Definite move from horses to aquarium for me this winter.
Horses look very woolly right now, but they seem happy.

Good Night All:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning folks. I apologize for being gone so much lately. Just a lot of adjustment going on in several different places.

MIL seems to be stabilizing a bit already. Her energy level has already risen and she has cooked a few meals, done a few loads of laundry and washed a few dishes. Yep, on her way back to being a good woman...haha

Seriously though, she has been moving around a lot and has even been able to get off the oxygen for a couple of hours without dropping levels. The only issue she still has is more from concern and nerves and that is lack of continuous sleep. 

She got her blood work done yesterday, finally, to send off to the clinic so they can decide the direction to go at the next consultation.



Doc is improving little by little since the Diarrhea has stopped. Weight gain is still slow, but consistent. 

I sold my little BP trailer and have a bite on one to buy my dually. I'm now considering selling the big trailer too to pool all those funds into house deposit. I told DW I can always get another truck and trailer, I won't always have $20K laying around for a home deposit.

TJ, glad you had a great HM and hope to be around a little more regularly soon.

How has Ellen's lessons been going? I haven't seen mention of any as I tentatively scrolled through a few posts.

HP, did you get the job?

Blue, hope things are getting better with the family. I have been keeping you and yours in my prayer time.

MR, nice fish tank and hope things work out with mom living with you.

AA, I'm sorry about Gigi. I received pics of the new rodent running around a young ladies neck yesterday. Also heard she thought you were bringing in chicken for supper. hahahaha


I know there are a few others, but I have a few other things to finish before work starts. I'll try to pop in a little later to see responses.


Love all of you and hope family, friends and animals are well.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, That is awesome! I'm so glad you finally had a comforting day with horses. Now you can relax and look forward to many more.

*Maryland*, thanks for filling me in about the stove heating. I suspect husband knows all this, but knows how I am about drafty corners and big differentials he probably just doesn't want to talk about it! :lol: O well. North country is where he wants to build a house and I have a tendancy to do most anything that makes him happy so, here we go! Spring will be here before you know it and you'll be out there brushing all that hair off those horses right?

*Roadyy*, nice to see you pop in even if only briefly. So glad your MIL is feeling a little better. She's got to stick around for this new little girl, right? I haven't read anything yet about Ellen's lessons. Darn that girl, she's been a little quiet lately. Maybe she's waiting for some decent weather? On my family home front, things are still pretty ugly. I try to keep a low profile. I tried to help some of the individuals figure out what they needed to do, but was pretty much told that they didn't need me involved soooo...... Didn't have the heart to tell husband about that so I'm not sure what they're telling him. Over the weekend we got a c.c. of a letter from a probate lawyer that one family member hired and had sent to another. Ugh! Now husband can't get any of them to answer the phone to find out what the heck is going on. I'm done with it. I like animals better.:evil:

Well, got my old dog to the vet yesterday. She's a new vet and I like her. Plus she's a horse person also so she understands when conversations always float back to horses! :wink: We talked about how Piper was doing and when it started. She said her heart sounds good so not too worried about that, but had a couple immediate ideas. So she took blood and urine and we're doing a full panel before we worry about X-rays. Should have results mid morning today. In the meantime just keep trying to entice her to eat anything at all. Even though Piper seems to be drinking enough and urinating enough, she's not absorbing the hydration, and that's seriously not a good thing. So they gave her fluids sub Q and an anti nausea/gastric pain injection. Just trying to cover some bases for 24 hrs until we know which direction we're going with her. Honestly my friends, I don't have a good feeling about this at all. Husband and I talked about it last night and we're both on the same page with what we want to happen and what we're prepared for so that's good. Hey, it took our minds of family drama for awhile right?

Supposed to ride with friends tomorrow so really need to get the mud off my ponies today. They look like adobe bricks!

*Ellen*, what's up girl friend?


Good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, sorry things are still rough on the family front for your hubby. I hope the vet has good news for you about Piper soon and if not so good then I send my condolences as I know you will do right by the dog. I hope you are able to build a chimney out of the bricks and enjoy the ride.

Eole, I hope things are well in your world. I don't have much time to go back and read too much so just kinda starting from here.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi Roaddy, glad to see you! I'm still long term subbing. She has until Mar 26 to make her next decision. Doc said it was too soon for her to come back when she did. We shall see if 2 more months make a difference. She is fine on the day to day stuff but work is demanding, lots of small steps, memory and decision making. That's just too much for her.

Glad MIL is picking up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, you must have posted just as I was posting. Did he have any idea what was causign the problem? I'm glad its under control though.


I did send a quick post before checking others, it was my 
nap time! Or something...

He said her kidneys were shutting down. could be old age, could be she was wormy, felt bad and didn't drink enough, not sure we will know the answer. 

Well, got a phone call while I was writing this, and it is not good news...Gigi's kidneys are too far gone, She was unable to be weaned off the iv fluids without her BUN increasing significantly and has passed over the rainbow bridge. 

I'm going to pick her up tomorrow for the burial. I hope I can dig up the ground. We are placing her next to Bunny under the bushes.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry to see that AA. I know you were trying to give her every chance to recover. 

HP, hoping things work out for both of you to be a prosperous future.


----------



## Celeste

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, AA.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: love love love the HM story!! woohoo, you should be so proud of yourself :clap:

Rick: Glad to hear things with your MIL are looking better. Hopefully she continues to improve. Will be interested to hear how the house deal progresses..

MR: I am jealous that you don't have any snow down there. Your tank pictures always amaze me (i can't keep a goldfish alive).

Blue: What a mess! I can only imagine your DH's (and your) frustration. I hope everyone gets their heads out of their butts.. I also hope you get some answers for Piper. Did the meds and fluids help any?

HP: Hope the other woman never makes it back.. :wink:

AA: So very sorry to hear about GiGi. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing you did everything possible for her. How is your daughter doing with her loss?


I have been mostly putzing around the house here, as its just too darned cold and nasty to be outside. We did indeed get a bunch of freezing rain with this last storm, so everything is an icy mess. And it's much colder than it should be, with real feel temps well below zero. 

Had the farrier come this morning and couldn't deal with the idea of having to stand in the barn aisle.. so made a spot for the horses to come into our heated garage! We are so blessed to have horses that will come into a strange place full of scary things and still stand quietly.











So ironic that the boys are all shod and ready to go now.. and I can't ride because of the footing. :evil:


----------



## ellen hays

AA

I am so sorry about Gigi. Rick is right, you have done everything possible to turn things around. Even then, losing something you love is never easy. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you:hug:


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> 9 new fish this evening, 1 new plant, soon a jungle will emerge.


Pictures please!!


----------



## Happy Place

AA so sorry about Gigi. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> :happydance:Yea!!! TJ!!! :happydance:
> 
> That sounds like a perfect day!
> 
> Happy for you!!
> 
> You RODE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


...and I'll do it again...:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Good Luck, Blue, thoughts with you..

HP, I also hope the dear lady just decides enough is enough & you HAVE that job!

Rick, happy to hear your MIL is hanging in & improving. Fingers crossed & prayers in my prayer bag..

AA, I'm very sorry to hear about Gigi. You did all that could possibly be done. Ditto on the {hugs}...

Oh Phantom, I love the horse being farrier-treated in your garage! That's too cool..good horse!! (And yes, I AM proud of myself, lol!)

MR, I thought I'd posted admiration of your awesome tank, but don't think I did...soooo cool!! yes, more pictures please, w/the new additions & plant life. Awesome winter project! (And, yes, my HM good for the soul..my soul requires the boost, no doubt about it!).

I hope not to be too scarce for a bit, with class upcoming very (very) soon, plus other stuff, but will keep reading & like &/or comment as possible. Will need to come here, to keep horse-based...keeps me going for the other stuff. Shouldn't even be on here right now, lol; need to tape up a paper plate, cross-lined as a target, & practice my draw-from-holster w/snapcaps for dryfire, find MY center to compensate for my tendency to go down & left (trigger pull thing; revolvers harder). Bringing my duty belt & gun home every night to practice, at least for a few minutes.

Not looking forward to the refresher class, but will find a way to wrap my head around it & PASS.

I've been in process of discovering something applicable in my life: what I'm learning with riding is kinda the same as the weapon, the class, even the job: breathe down into it, center your intent, keep the Big Picture (no "hard eyes"). and do my best to...have fun!!! Seems like a pretty good goal! All comes from the Horse...ya think?!

Later all. Hugs to all that need it, and we all need a hug.


----------



## Blue

TJ, YES! You'll do it again.



Well, my beautiful Piper dog is gone. She now rests under the willow tree in the back pasture with our old Max and my old trail dog Grizzly. She has plenty of company! With our best dogs are a couple of our favorite horses. Quite a crew going on out there now. I'm just grateful that she went peacefully in our barn. The vet was kind enough to rearrange her schedule and come out here. 

I'm so tired right now.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

I am sorry. Your last post had some hope. I am sorry you and AA are having to face such a thing. I know its not easy. My thoughts are with you. Piper is with good company, and I am sure they would all agree that their lives were good because it was spent with you. So sorry.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, YES! You'll do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my beautiful Piper dog is gone. She now rests under the willow tree in the back pasture with our old Max and my old trail dog Grizzly. She has plenty of company! With our best dogs are a couple of our favorite horses. Quite a crew going on out there now. I'm just grateful that she went peacefully in our barn. The vet was kind enough to rearrange her schedule and come out here.
> 
> I'm so tired right now.


Oh, Blue...hugs to you...try to sleep tonight:-(...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you everyone for the kind words, Gigi kind of caught us by surprise, but looking back she was winding down for a bit, and I just didn't recognize the signs. 

DD will be having a hard time tomorrow, but hopefully has been prepared well. 

Blue, so sorry to hear about your Piper, you have suffered so much. Hopefully the family situation will resolve quickly. :hug:

No time for more now, headed to work and we are short staffed, again. It is my last night shift.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue, so very sorry about Piper.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- Sorry about Piper. I felt exhausted too after we lost Sassy. Piper was lucky to go in the barn, surrounded by love.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AA: Sorry about Gigi.
Blue: Sorry about Piper.

I really don't have any good words for the loss of our animals.
It's really tough since we tend to outlive them.

We decided as the years went by to only purchase young horses.
It took some convincing for my wife to accept a very young horse.
I was always the first season guinea for the riding.

Cats seem to disappear and we outlive the dogs way too quick.

Thanks for the compliments on the aquarium!

Dragon is Breathing, Corn is growing.
Helped oldest son this evening, built a CO2 reactor for his fish tank.
Hauling water buckets to the horses, still have some freeze going on.

I'll get another pic of the tank Celeste.

Roadyy: Glad that MIL is doing better!


----------



## Koolio

For AnitaAnne, Blue and all the rest who have recently had to say goodbye to their dear canine friends...

The Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies
that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warmand comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to healthand vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and
looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. 
Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs
carrying him faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your
special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.

The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together

Author unknown


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE :hug::hug: So sorry to hear about your Piper. Never, never easy.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue I too send my condolences for your loss. 


Tracey that is a nice one until you think about watching as many pets as some of us have watched go to the Rainbow bridge. I would be nervous seeing a stampede of dogs and horses coming at me wide open.... Hoping to lighten it up a bit during a dreary time.


The boys got their trim on last night. Behave Stan...Their feet are looking really good with less cracks. Seems we are finally getting the better of the nutrition side to help heal and strengthen them from within.

My farrier is likely now the barn farrier as they were all so very impressed with her speed and attention to detail. She did all of theirs before finishing with mine and then we all stood around talking for a bit about some of the horror stories from past farriers. I had already mentioned to Keely( farrier) that this BM has a tendency to stretch the truth. All in all everyone was happy with her and the finished look of the feet. So I got thank yous from both sides. lol


Good morning and have a great day as it is raining here and cool around 46*F this morning.


----------



## Happy Place

Roddy our temperature is not so different than yours. We had a 6 in our temp too....06f that is ~

Tonight is yoga. I can hardly wait. My back is so stiff, it will be good to stretch out. Behave Stan!! Not much news. The dragons breathing and we are cozy. Gnight all.


----------



## corgi

Happy Hump Day everyone!

AA and Blue...I am so so sorry for the loss of Gigi and Piper. 

TJ- I loved reading about your Horse Monday! You go girl!

Today was Isabella's birthday. She came to me 3 years ago today and since we don't know her real birthday, I always celebrate it on February 4th.

It was 60 degrees this afternoon but then is going to dip into the 20's and not get out of the 30's tomorrow...and that stupid groundhog saw his shadow,

One of the other boarders has two horses named Dance and Butterfly. Dance is an Arabian gelding and Butterfly is a warmblood mare. They are Isabella's best friends and the 3 of them are very bonded.

I had been hearing for about a month now that Isabella has been throwing some wild bucks and spins when Dance and Butterfly's owner lets the 3 of them out to roam around the farm. (She has my permission to treat my horse as hers when it comes to treats and letting them out her paddock)
Tonight, I got out there when she arrived to let them all out, I wanted to catch Isabella bucking on camera.

Didn't exactly catch her bucking, but watch her trot like an Arab with her tail high and then listen to her snorting! No one told her she is an old grey mare. Dance, on the other hand, has always been a wild man! LOL


----------



## corgi

And one more...just because Isabella looks so pretty at the end when she is standing there with her ears perked up. Plus, I love hearing Dance's owner say "Go over yonder". LOL
How's that for southern? LOL


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> For AnitaAnne, Blue and all the rest who have recently had to say goodbye to their dear canine friends...
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies
> that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warmand comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to healthand vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> 
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and
> looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers.
> Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs
> carrying him faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your
> special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.
> 
> The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together
> 
> Author unknown


That one can knock you around a little. Memories they hurt at times.

A story.
Back up 48 years. I had two pets. A very large boxer called Taj and his side kick a black cat called lucky, they were inseparable. So trusting of each other Lucky would wrap his back legs onto the dogs head and his front paws around his snout. Hanging under his chin swinging side to side they would walk around the yard. 

One morning my step father had to tell me lucky had been run over by accident. The cat had a habit of sleeping on the tyre of his car and on that morning did not get out of the way quick enough. A year or so later Taj developed skin cancer and eventually we could do no more for him and had to part from him.

Point of my story is the rainbow bridge.
One morning (some years after I had to have him put down) while in a half sleep, sitting on my bed was Taj. I could feel his weight and had moved to make room for him. I was sitting up. Lucky was also with him. I was talking to them, patting them, I was over the moon with the joy of seeing the two of them again. Then they just drifted away as I came out of my sleep.

I'm no spring chicken and have had some life experience, not all of it very good, and consider myself as a down to earth no bull type, but still to this day I felt their weight on my bed. I moved to make room for the dog.
Did they visit. Was it just a dream, if so that dream has stayed with me for over 46 years. Its the only dream I remember.

Now back to reality. Sorry for those that have parted from their pets recently. 

cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

All these dog stories are making think of my beloved Maggie. OH, I still mss her so.

My story.....snow, snow....and more freakin' snow.:evil: Up to my knees, can't take the dog in the yard to poo snow....too dang deep! :evil:

Therapy dog training tonight....Brad Paisley concert tomorrow, Dinner with coworkers Sat.........

Gotta run, have a great day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. 

The only news I have today is that I have no new news.

I will share a few pics.

This was the morning before the rains came.









These are from Amber's last riding lesson on Trusty Saturday afternoon. She will be taking lessons on him til Doc gets better or she is able to connect with another horse.


----------



## Blue

Morning all. All of our other dogs seemed a little sad yesterday. But took my trail dog and my DIL and her dog out on a quick ride yesterday. A couple other friends were supposed to go with as well but they were unable to make it. This weather is so incredible there should be a law that NOBODY has to get called in to work. It was a good ride, very relaxing even if only about and hour and half. 

Our other two GSD's just lay around a lot. They are Piper's youngsters from her last litter. I know they are just as heart broken as we are, but I wonder sometimes if they understand that it was necessary. I hope so.

Gotta go. Have to go to a meeting in Prescott today with my sons caretakers. Don't know if I told you all about my boy. He's a mentally disabled adult living in a group home situation. He has a nice little part time job and a pretty good life. But, like any 7 or 8 year old he seems to have gotten himself in a little trouble with the caretakers.:think: Ahhhh. now this is a problem I can deal with! 

Anita, so sorry. Don't think I said that to you yet. And thank you all for your well wishes. :hug:


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Our other two GSD's just lay around a lot. They are Piper's youngsters from her last litter. I know they are just as heart broken as we are, but I wonder sometimes if they understand that it was necessary. I hope so.


All they understand is that she is gone and that they miss her. There is no way that they are capable of understanding the exact nature of what all took place and they certainly don't blame you. They just have the pure emotions of love and sadness. Give them an extra pat on the head and maybe a treat.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue said:


> Morning all. All of our other dogs seemed a little sad yesterday. But took my trail dog and my DIL and her dog out on a quick ride yesterday. A couple other friends were supposed to go with as well but they were unable to make it.


I would like to hear more about this dogback riding.. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I would like to hear more about this dogback riding.. :lol:


 Do you mean like this?


----------



## Roadyy

I thought Blue was bigger than that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I just read all the posts, lots going on in the HF world! 

Celeste: love the dogback riding!! I remember eye-balling the neighbors dog when I was young, wondering if I could ride him...but I was too tall, and he was too short. 

Corgi: Those videos are cute! I think Isabelle was hoping for a few more birthday treats, those snorts might have meant to say "hurry up and give me the stuff mom, don't want to waste recess time" LOL

Blue: Easy to deal with a 7/8 yr old boy? Hmm yours must be much nicer that most of the little ones I have known, why do boys fill their pockets with rocks and unmentionables found in the dirt?? 

My youngest too is special, although maybe in the 10/11 yr range. She is off doing testing right now to see about getting a job. Suitablility/interest type testing. He just called and said it is going a bit slow, but she is doing well. 

Roadyy: very exciting to look for a new place, especially with land for the horses. Do you have a place in mind? 

Try and look for room for my goaties, Hansel and Gretel, so I can get them from Nicker. Easter is just around the corner...

Speaking of Nicker, I have to change the GP back to Nicker! I was really liking the name Gus, short for Gustan (form of the verb "like" in Spanish) when a friend gave me some shocking news...

She informed me, with much laughter, that Gustan is the name of the Fifty Shades of Grey star. Yeah, foolish me named my innocent fuzzy rodent after a porn star!  I swear I had no idea, really! 

Let me just cover my ears before the shooting begins...:hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracy: Thank you for reprinting the Rainbow Bridge, personally I can't wait until they all come running...

Stan: beautiful memory, and makes me feel more peaceful about what has been done, and must be done. 

Buried Gigi last night, and it was very hard. Because of work I had to leave her at the vet's overnight, which is not a good thing. I wish I had just let her pass naturally and peacefully at home in her bed, but what is done is done. 

Been driving myself crazy trying to figure out what to do about my beautiful Boxers, Beau and Tasha. Especially because of their size, I have to make some decisions ahead of time. Plans need to be made before their time comes, and I am no closer to knowing what I will do than I was six months ago. 

There just aren't any good answers.


----------



## Stan

Ellen a couple of photos of Bugs. The tie down had been loosened to let him have his head
See how high his head was in the first I got the feeling he was going to explode and 20 minutes later he had relaxed and down it came. Keep looking the horse for you is waiting.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Stanley

That's amazing. Do you even ride him with a tie down now? He seems so relaxed in pictures now, I can't imagine Buggs even being stressed. I think he likes hanging around with you. Of course, the free eats out of the garden probably is to his liking as well.:lol::lol::lol:

I am still looking. I have a 16 yr old I am going to try this weekend. We'll see. I think the age will work with my age. I will be 70 in 7 yrs and she will be 23. If we both remain healthy, I am thinking that might work. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Wow, today has been cold and windy. At least by Alabamie standards. No snow, thank goodness. Hope everyone is finding a warm place. If not outside then inside at least.

I like the rainbow bridge story. I can't wait to see those I have known who have crossed it. Those little sparks are never extinguished. They are out there. I think the reunion at the end will not only be for us, but also for those critters we have loved and have loved us. That kind of energy is indestructible. Oh happy days. I think the best way to prepare for them crossing the rainbow bridge is to hug them every chance ya get. Get an extra hug or two to get ya thru until ya see em again.:thumbsup:

I loved the St Bernard picture. That kid in the saddle looked like a happy camper.

Well, everyone have a wonderful evening. Stay safe and warm. God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I had looked at a place a week ago, but didn't think much enough of it to share with DW. This afternoon she sends me the link to it asking me what I think. I decided to look at it from Google maps and find it is 5.98 acres, but there are 2 ponds in the front of the home and 3 behind it the same size as the home then a big open field next to it. I could make it work by filling in the 4 ponds closest to the home then leave the one furthest back then put a couple of ponds in the field where pastures would be. Thinking of putting barn in center then split field into 4 equal parts with 2 part being round pen and arena.

I can always start building a house between DW and back pond then have the DW for guests. (5 bd 2ba) Selling price is $110K.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

That looks like a great piece of land. The only advice I would contribute is to build as far back as you can for privacy. Some will tell you that the costs of getting utilities back there is too great. Just consider that once things are built, moving them is no longer an option. Privacy is a is a very high priority.


----------



## Remali

AnitaAnne and Blue... I am so sad to hear of your losses. I haven't gotten caught up in reading all the posts here, but I wanted to say how sorry I was for both of you. {hugs}


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: 6 acres +/- is a decent size, and it seems a fair price. How far away is it? I know your DW wants to stay in the same general area. 

5 bedroom 2 bath for guests? Sign me up! LOL

Why do you think so many ponds? A fish hatchery maybe? I always think about flooding when I see lots of ponds. 

I know you can get it cleared easily, have seen your work already. You don't have to make a special pen for my goaties, they should be good out in the pasture. :lol:

Of course, If I can talk Ellen into getting them, they will be closer to me. 

Ellen, wouldn't you like a nice nanny goat to give you some nice milk to go with your eggs? They are great weed eaters...


----------



## ellen hays

AA

You know how I am. The more critters the better. The only thing is those are Boar goats and they are meat goats. Probably not big milk producers. However, you know me, I couldn't send it to the meat processor. The minute it set foot on my property, It would be a pet. I'll have to decline the kind offer because I am presently, pet poor. They run the place, I just live here:lol::lol::lol: But, ya know, I love em.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: I am rather joking about the goaties, but I would like to save some from the cooking pot...if only I was closer to Nicker...

I have debated with myself about telling you of a place I know of that sells horses. I have never been there, is why I hesitate. I have a friend that calls it "the place with the old horses" but i don't know what she means by old. I do know they are very reasonably priced and she gives a 30 day exchange, so I think that would be good. 

I visit the website often, just to "look", and have seen lots of horses I would love to try. 

right now there are lots of paints/spotted horses, which might apeal to you. There is a nice looking palomino gaited horse, and a few others that look good. 

I don't know how far it is for you, but it would be fun to look at them at least. She is a dealer, so "buyer beware" but the horses are mainl in the $1000-1500 range, so not too bad. 

It is in Georgia, called Salleys. Check it out and see what you think...

Sallyes Horses


----------



## Blue

Anita, we have already decided that if we run out of space to bury our pets in the pasture, we'll cremate. It's pricey, but I don't care.

Roadyy, in Arizona that kind of land with a house of ANY size on it would be a mil or better. My hubby would probably fight someone for that much land to work with:lol:

Had a good meeting with sons caretakers this morning. We're all on the same page and he now understands that he'll never succeed in getting away with anything. He'll try again though. It was actually nice to solve a problem. Got tires rotated and balanced. Bought groceries (3 bottles of wine, sssshhhhh) and came home. 

DIL has a riding lesson in the morning. I'm going to have her drive. She's driven the trailer in town before but never on a busy freeway. Good experience. Then, we'll practice backing.

Really, the dogback riding was a little slow! I didn't realize I'd have to work so hard. Saturday I think I ride a horse. 

(thanks for making me laugh)


----------



## Blue

Darn! I don't know how I forgot this. Daughter FINALLY got enrolled in her classes to start her career in Pediatric Nursing! Yay! She meets with her counselor next week to go over her placement. Aaaannd.... at the daycare where she works as a preschool teacher she got a raise. Not huge, but it will give her enough breathing room so she won't have to stress every month.

Darn girl. We keep telling her she can come back home so she can study and move on, but she won't do it.:evil: We find little ways to help her though.


----------



## tjtalon

Hello everyone,popping in, caught up on posts...

Beautiful Rainbow Bridge poem, hard on the eyes...

Blue, glad you had a successful mtg w/your son's caregivers. A good friend of mine (she's 83) had to go to many mtgs of the same kind over the years. His last "altercation" was when he was 45 (read "11"). Tough job, that. Sounds like a good shopping trip!!

AA, good to hear you sounding "up'...maybe it's the merely the thought of goaties! Nicker's pictures always make me laugh; I just saw on FB a short vid of a nanny & her baby playing "king o' the mountain" on top & over a (very patient) horse trying to nap. Made me laugh! Goatie-goats, too, must be good for the soul!

Ellen, interested to hear about the horse you're looking at this weekend! If not "it", keep looking. I get the feeling that you want to find a horse to then work with an instructor? 

Rick that's interesting property. 5 ponds? What does that do to the water table beneath the housing structure, if anything? Just a question of curiosity...likely does nothing, I reckon..

Hi Remali!

My last dogback ride was on my boxer friend when I was 3-4 y/o (have told that story before; darned dog neck reined w/my hands, we went everywhere & loved it!) Now there's no dog big enough for me to ride...guess I have to settle for "big" scary 15 hand horses, lol!

Had 3 days of work, off tomorrow, class starts Saturday. Tomorrow, have to get ready for that (find a bag that will work for book/notebook/pens/lunchbag/water bottle/remember the route & timing/"what to wear"/trim my silly hair etc), do laundry & tidy up the home front (got more cat supplies after work tonight), plus get in a good meal & hopefully some rest.

For 6 weeks will just have one day off,(Fridays) but will deal. Just want to do good/overcome anxiety/PASS & go from there (hopefully will find out the Big Why of why I'm continuing in EMS...there is one, just don't know what it is...yet.)

Will do my best to carve out the one or two or three times I can get out to Janice's noon-ish on Fridays & be real w/Miss Bailey.

That's it for now, no real news, just stuff...

All take care, will do my best to keep caught up, w/reading anyway.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yes TJ, goatie-goats definately make me feel better, also a little fuzzy GP that looks so stinkin' cute. 

I looked up Boer Goats after Ellen's post...oh my! Those are some pricey kids :shock: Not sure I could afford poor little Hansel or Gretel. Maybe Nicker would take payments. 

I did forget to mention your HM, and it was a fabulous one too!! So fun to sing when you ride, sure helps the breathing, so needed for good relaxation. Ms. Bailey behaved very well for you too, nice connection. 

Remember to sing I love to canter, I love to canter, and smile big  next time you do. 

The days are getting longer, and the sun was shining today!! Wind froze my tail off, but heck, can't have it all can we?


----------



## AnitaAnne

One more little post today before I say goodnight. 

I went up to visit with Drambuie yesterday, and he came right up to the fence when I called him and was so loving. I still have hopes of riding him again. 

Anyway, I was taking to the BO, and we were discussing Douglas. He was their Saddlebred breeding stallion for years. He was old back when I boarded there 15 yrs ago. I did ride him once, but not for long due to his age. 

Back then, the rumor was that he was 20. However, the BO found his papers when cleaning out the office, and discovered his true age. He is 39yrs old, fixing to be 40 this summer. 

Here's some pictures of the old guy, he looks good, yes? Amazing DNA and good, consistant care.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone! 

Well, we are now paying for the freakishly warm weather we had over the last couple months. It has been snowing heavily all day and will continue through the night and into late tomorrow. I'm not sure how much has and will fall as it is blowing fiercely and cold (-31 tonight):shock:. This too shall pass... The groundhog didn't see his shadow, so hopefully it will pass sooner than later.

Anita - I feel for you in thinking about what to do with your boxers. I find we never really know until it is time...
Was it you looking for a name for the guinea pig? When I saw the picture my first thought was "Squiggy", as in Lenny and Squiggy from the Laverne and Shirley show. I think it's the mop of dark fur on his head that made me think of it. He's a cutie for sure.

Speaking of pets, my cousin who lost her dog a couple weeks ago just got a hairless cat. What a strange looking creature!! I was shocked when she told me as I didn't know she really liked cats and I cannot imagine a hairless cat in this climate. Obviously he will be indoors and if I know my cousin, he already has an amazing wardrobe.:lol: Who'd a thunk it...

I found out this week one of the boxer breeders I have been in contact with is expecting puppies Mid March. This particular litter is more closely related to RJ, and so the pups would be similar in type and colour. I am waiting to hear when the other two breeders dogs will be bred as they will produce pups out of a New Zealand stud that is quite different. I really like the stud dog and one of the females is also related to RJ, so I could possibly get the best of both. Regardless, all three breeders will have beautiful, high quality dogs. Hopefully I will have a choice. I just have to be patient...which Isn't my strongest point.

I hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Hey Stanley
> 
> That's amazing. Do you even ride him with a tie down now? He seems so relaxed in pictures now, I can't imagine Buggs even being stressed. I think he likes hanging around with you. Of course, the free eats out of the garden probably is to his liking as well.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I am still looking. I have a 16 yr old I am going to try this weekend. We'll see. I think the age will work with my age. I will be 70 in 7 yrs and she will be 23. If we both remain healthy, I am thinking that might work. Keep your fingers crossed.


Ellen No tie down and bit less. Though at times I use the bit just to remind him how good he has it. He can get stressed he does not like wind but that's not uncommon with horses. 63 just a spring chicken.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well Celeste you asked for some pics.
If these fish didn't move so fast it would be easier.

Platies and a guppy chasing around.








3 red velvet swords.








Up to 14 fish, about done with fish, only a 40 gallon.
I have 1 shrimp to clean up the mess, I will get a dozen this weekend.

I went for lots of live plants and fish that won't eat them.
Lots of color in the tank.
I also want a red or purple colored plant.


----------



## Roadyy

Nice tank MR. 

TJ, Great luck on your upcoming class. I was just mentioning to DW this very morning about the property flooding during heavy rains. Told her to remember the property up on Davenport and how it flooded up to the front of the house from the pond and stayed soggy for a week after the rains left. We both loved that book by it's cover til we started reading it. Told her I do not want to make another mistake like that and have it permanent.

We went and looked at it last night. Got the code to the lock for the keys and walked around the inside. It is 2865 sq ft triple wide 5bd 3 ba. The 3rd section is all kitchen and back deck. The master bedroom and bath are huge then 2 other rooms are decent then 2 smaller toddler rooms with a Jack and Jill Bathroom between them. I took video on Glide with my mom watching, but do not know if possible to transfer to youtube to share. The property is completely fenced in, but heavily grown up so I will have to go buy a tractor with bucket, bushhog and box blade to clean it up..

AA, those are some nice looking horses on her site and do not look "old" to me. I miss my old Nubian goat Calypso. I will have to dig through the albums and find some pics of him with the kids and DW. BEAUTIFUL fella to the point MN17's mom would be envious. He was perfect for 4H showing except for too many teets, or was it too few? Don't remember, but other than that he would have been a champion. Best baby sitter we ever had out in the yard.

Blue, there are properties like that all over down here with some in better shape than others. The average price for a 3/2 1500sq ft home on 5 acres is 125K - 199K depending on location and condition. The property I would like to have has 11.66 acres, 3/2 brick house(1982) nice, 24x40 shop, 2 stall barn, and old running down loft barn. Then also has the 3/2 dw. Asking 225K for it of still for sale. I'd like to wait out for getting my credit better in couple more months to go after that. I can rent the DW out for most of my payment.lol

I can't remember if I mentioned it or not so I am going to say it again if so,lol

I talked to a young lady who lived across from me at the flood prone property. She is an amateur trainer and is also where Little Man came from(her family). She will start working with Little Man and Trusty on trailer loading, side passing, turning on the haunch and forehand, and lead changes. She will be working 2 hours a day 3 days a week. She is excited to be working with an older LM than the young mischievous version. I told her she will be disappointed as he is still the same.. lol


Good day to all.


----------



## Roadyy

Just double checked and the property is actually 5.97 acres.



AA, that old boy in the picture is a good looking fella for his age.


I agree with Squiggy as a great name. Love L&S.


----------



## Blue

*TJ* Good luck with your class. You're going to be very busy for several weeks so just step in when you can.

*Anita* Almost 40 years old! O my. He looks wonderful. I can only hope my old guy makes it that long. He's 33 this year so we'll see. So far in good health, but I find that our climate is hard on them with the extreme temperature swing we have.

*Koolio* Squiggy is a great name for a guinea pig! Good pick. I've never had a boxer but I think the people that have seem very impressed with them. If I didn't still have 5 dogs I'd investigate further. What made your cousin choose a hairless cat? They just don't seem very cuddly ya know? Maybe they're more attractive with big fluffy sweaters.

*Maryland* Nice tank. I really wish I was that creative. We've had tanks in the past, just never that beautiful. 

Funny story about goldfish. Many years ago we had a large aquarium. One of the first fish we got for it was a plain old garden variety goldfish. Well through time and many many other fish that silly goldfish kept growing. One day he looked a little "off" and the next day I found him floating. RIP silly goldfish. So I flushed him. After a couple cups of coffee I went to the bathroom and lifted the lid. And screamed! That stupid fish had revived and swam back up to the bowl. He was just swimming around the bowl like he was trying to figure out what the heck happened! :shock: I got the net and scooped him out and rinsed him off and put him back in the tank. He lived another year I think.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Brisk, but bearable. It is suppose to be in the 60s Sat and Sun. The 16 yr old is a twh mare that was bought for the owners hubby. He has decided that riding is not an interest of his. They married about 3 yrs ago so I guess they are still at that point where they are bonding by taking up mutual hobbies and activities to create a good foundation for common ground. She is going to bring the horse out Sat since she is riding the Pine Torch trail head to practice for an endurance race on one of her other horses. I am so use to disappointments, I just not wanting to feel any emotion about this. So we shall see.

AA I know you were kidding. They are very attractive goats tho. If I had better fencing I would get one so when I got a horse it would have a buddy.

By the way, the age of that stallion is nearly historic record isn't it. I would like to learn from that BO. That is clear evidence that there is vast knowledge re equines in her corner. The horse speaks volumes to credit her ability. I would not hesitate to keep a horse at her barn.

Went to the 'Sally' horse site. Thanx. That is a really good place to shop. If this 16 yr old doesn't work out, then maybe if it is close to where you are, we could go over there for a 'look see'. That would be fun. Talk to Celese and see if she may want to join us.

TJ I am having to take whatever comes my way. Doors open and other doors close. I am just looking for the one door to choose to make the right decision. This horse could be the one. I don't want to miss that opportunity. The owner is taking dressage lessons and may start riding out here a lot. A riding instructor or a confident/competent riding companion to learn from. With smaller resources, options are considered on the basis of whether they are good opportunities or not. I just will have to cool my jets and wait for the right situation. I know sometimes I seem rather hap hazard in my methods. Just me. 

Stanley Spring chicken.....I don't know sometimes, but if I can find the right horse, I guess I will be looking back at this age from 20 yrs from now while I am a 'gritty ole 85 yr old' riding the trails and thinking the same thing I think now about when I was in my 30s. Won't that be something

MR The aquarium is beautiful. What does Batman think about the situation? Are ya going to get him a pair of flipper and a snorkel mask. 
On the serious side though the aquarium is a living work of art. Talking about a peaceful thing to enjoy. Will take the edge off the darn winter doldrums.

Rick Hope the land deal works out for you. That is really a nice set up. If you like catfish, may you could stock a pond for raising em. Nothing like a mess of golden fried catfish. 

Hope you MIL is doing ok. If I had a daughter, I would hope that she would marry someone like you. Now that I am closer to the other end of the spectrum of life, it would be nice to know that there would be a shelter of kindness if the need was there.

Ladonna Enjoyed watching Isabella the diva strutting about. She is a pretty girl.

I know I did not address all, but you know you are in my thoughts. I am using MR's split screen technique to post sometimes when my thought processes are a bit fuzzy. Really helps me maintain the flow of thoughts as I post. Ain't technology great:wink::thumbsup:

Hope you all have a wonderful day. God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

What a kind thing to say, Ellen. I know she appreciates my care in her health and future. DW is on her way out there to look at the place in the daylight and snap a few pics of the pasture area. Tall grown up push over bush.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy- That property sounds nice, and a bit like mine! I have 5 acres, but about 2 acres are wetlands. In the spring, there is actually a current running underneath my drive. If we had a tractor with a bucket and a brush hog. we could reclaim enough land to easily keep 2 horses, even leaving the wetlands out of it. DH and I both agree that buying the property next to us, 3.9 flat, nearly clear acres, would be the best plan for horse keeping and barn building. It's in my budget for when it comes time to negotiate a salary :lol:.

Ellen, I'll be interested to see how that TWH turns out. I have never ridden a gaited horse, but they seem so ideal for trail riding. I went to Sally's website. There were at least 3 that I thought I would look at, if only I was a bit closer to GA!! I have family there as well as in KY. They are horse people, I bet I could con them into keeping it for me until I had time to come pick him up ****!!!! 

No news on the job front but I know they are happy with my work. I think things will work out well for me there. I just have to keep plugging away and be patient.

We wound up with 16 inches last weekend, tomorrow we are expecting freezing rain, then more snow on Sunday. Could wind up with one more snow day.


----------



## Blue

I want to hear about this TWH also. Riding a gaited horse is awesome but takes a little getting used to. However, once you go gaited you never wanna go back!


----------



## Celeste

It was a beautiful day today. It was about 55 degrees and the sun was shining. I worked with my horse in the arena and she did so well that I decided to try her on a little 1.1 mile trail ride. She actually did very well. I heard a truck coming up the dirt trail so I got off of the road. It was a guy with a bunch of rabbit dogs on the back of his truck. She was annoyed that I made her hold still while they passed, but she didn't mind the dogs raising Cain at her at all.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. I didn't hear from the mares owner last night so it is possible a for sure buyer came along. If so then it was not meant to be and I will continue to look. 

Blue I guess since I have gotten older, I really prefer gaited horses. I grew up on quarter horses and thought that was the only kind of horse around. But now, a gaited horses walk is faster paced and smooth so even if you walk on the trails you have a quicker ride so you can go home and take a nap. And of course, the faster glide gaits are wonderful. My late husband got us on gaited horses after riding with a couple that had them. At the end of the ride, it was obvious that they were in better shape than us. So, it wasn't long after that that we made the transition. It is just an easier ride.

Celeste Sounds like the weather I had here. Spent yesterday barn cleaning and getting the stall ready. Much better temps for me. I have noticed many trucks with the 'dawg' cages in the back. I am assuming rabbit hunting season is on. Your horse did well not getting upset at the barking dogs. 

HP Still wishing and hoping for you on the job front. Hang in there. Wow, if we had gotten 16" of snow here, it would be on national news. 

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Been up since 3:45. Took Daughter to meet the teen group so they could head out for Live Oak,Fl for their quiz competition. I then came back, prepared the horse's breakfast and went out to feed them. Now sitting her killing another hour before heading to load one horse in the 35" trailer to go trail ride with the group we rode with when the Bees attacked. 


Should have a few pics to share when I get done. I wish Ellen was closer as I would love to take you with me on Trusty.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, Who killed another hour?:shock: And you must be dogback riding today to be able to use a 35" trailer.:wink:

I'm riding today to with a couple friends. Have a good day!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Well I have another horse. I did ride her. The lady brought her Arabian endurance horse and we went riding around the driveway. Once we made a couple of rounds, I suggested that we go riding on the forest road. I can't believe I did it. The horses name is Angel and she is. She is slow and doesn't have much get up and go, but that's ok. We rode a few miles and turned around and came back. Wow. She was the same from beginning to end. 

When we got back and unsaddled I thought about pictures. I told her about yall and I wished I had a picture of me on her. She is going to try to come back Tuesday to ride and told me she would get one of me on Angel then. 



Shining Angel - Black Tennessee Walking Mare

















$1,200 Ad #972535​Shining Angel
Cullman, Alabama 35057 Breed: Tennessee Walking Sex: Mare Color: Black Birth Date: Feb 26, 1999 Height: 15.3 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: TWH Reg. #: N/A In Foal: No *Temperament:*










*Additional Comments:*
Gentle well trained, easy to ride, good trail horse for any level rider. She is easy keeper, calm good ground manners, loads easy, she's done it all, trails, crosses creeks, bridges, parades, horse shows. Likes people and attention. Current coggins and healthy. Very pretty mare, easy mover, if you want speed she's not for you. She is a good safe ride. Reason I'm selling is because I have focused on dressage/jumping and I have two other horses I ride now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: she looks lovely! and she sounds exactly like the type of horse who will be a good partner for you. look forward to pics from the next ride

celeste: glad that your mare kept her head. always nice to see the results of all the hard work. 

rick: looking forward to pictures as i am sorely missing saddle time!


Today I worked and the "half day" was closer to a full day. Left the clinic to warm temps (38!!) and sun.. but after waiting in traffic due to an accident on the interstate, I didn't make it home until it was about dark. Tomorrow they are calling for rain then ice then snow, but hoping like hell they are wrong..


----------



## Happy Place

Wow Ellen!! Good for you! Did she us stay at your home after the ride? Is River there too ? Do you know how well she rides out alone? I'm excited for you! When you rode her did you get that feeling? Like Yes! This is the one? Lol I need more details!!!! I am sure you will not bore us, so don't hold back.


----------



## Happy Place

It's nice out today, nearly 40. I'm inside shivering and sore. My coworkers and I all caught this cold. Sore throat runny nose and exhausted. waahhhh! I made homemade chicken noodle soup and I'm drinking tea and eating oranges. What a waste of a weekend. I need all of your horse stories.

A new fb page has started for older riders getting back in the saddle. It's called (b)old and brave. Fun group, come check it out.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Been up since 3:45. Took Daughter to meet the teen group so they could head out for Live Oak,Fl for their quiz competition. I then came back, prepared the horse's breakfast and went out to feed them. Now sitting her killing another hour before heading to load one horse in the 35" trailer to go trail ride with the group we rode with when the Bees attacked.
> 
> 
> Should have a few pics to share when I get done.* I wish Ellen was closer as I would love to take you with me on Trusty.*


Rick

It's going to be a long day for you, but I know it will be fun. Thanx for thinking about me. I think I found my horse. Rode her today, and if every ride is like that, I am thinking I have found my trail buddy. 

Hope you guys have a great time. 

God bless and stay safe.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> ellen: she looks lovely! and she sounds exactly like the type of horse who will be a good partner for you. look forward to pics from the next ride
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Place said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Ellen!! Good for you! Did she us stay at your home after the ride? Is River there too ? Do you know how well she rides out alone? I'm excited for you! When you rode her did you get that feeling? Like Yes! This is the one? Lol I need more details!!!! I am sure you will not bore us, so don't hold back.
> 
> 
> 
> She really did good. I didn't ride her out alone. The other horse got alittle out from us on the trail and she didn't seem tense about it. She really took her time and it was a very nice slow ride. K my neighbor that is moving in down the road is coming over tomorrow and riding with me. So I have someone to ride with on the second ride. I was happy to see that she was calm when the other horse left. She whinnied a few times, but she didn't get upset. I took her out of the stall after I brushed her and walked her. She did very well.
> 
> Yes, I really feel different about this horse. I was very nervous getting on her, but once I got up there I could tell this was different. The owner left her with me and said if it doesn't work out that she will take her back.
> 
> The owner was a very nice person and really took time about me getting comfortable with the horse. I hope she will visit often to ride. She seems to be an accomplished rider.
> 
> Hope my report is good tomorrow. But I really feel good about it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Have a good evening and thanks for being happy for me. That means so much.
> 
> HP I hope you get to feeling better. Sorry to hear you are sick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue

Wow! Ellen that's great! I want pics of you on her. She left her? That's good. Ride her out alone too so you know for sure. Don't be surprised if River tries to raise a stink about it. Can't wait to hear more ride reports.

Happy, I'm so sorry you're sick. Not enough that you all have to endure that weather, but now add colds on top of it. Ick!

Had a pretty good ride today. I got some pictures I think but I haven't checked them yet. I didn't take my glasses so can't see the little screen. I just keep clicking away and hope I get something good.:lol:


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I hope that your new Angel is the one!


----------



## tjtalon

Had to check in, in spite of big time-crunch..

Ellen, she sounds WONDERFUL!!!

HP, get better soon. I want to check out that thread "Bold & Brave". Is it under Horse Talk? I'll look, but prob'ly not tonight.

First class day went okay, just ran into my usual 2pm-onward brain-deadness (I'm a biologically hard-wired morning person). Forgot the B-complex I had packed for that time period [took one early a.m), do you'all think that will help? I get all fuzzy & tired between 3p-4p, & that's when the practicals etc are going to be (lectures all morning, some breaks, lunch break [& food makes me sleepy, even 'tho hungry]). Gads. Any suggestions, if someone has a thought?

Gotta go now, am an hour or more behind...everything.


----------



## Celeste

Sitting in hours and hours of boring classes is bound to make you tired. It happens to everybody. (Just ask my students................ )


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> A new fb page has started for older riders getting back in the saddle. It's called (b)old and brave. Fun group, come check it out.


I searched and couldn't find it under that name. Is it a closed group (because I think that makes it unsearchable)?


----------



## Eole

I'm late commenting, but Blue and AA, so sorry about the loss of your dogs.

Ellen: that Angel sounds just right. It's nice that you can have her on trial at your place. And she's so pretty!

TJ, I understand falling asleep in afternoon classes, painful! Drink plenty of water and take a brisk walk at lunch time and breaks to wake up your body (hopefully your mind too)

MR, gorgeous fish tank, it's like looking at an artwork.

Roadyy, is it complicated keeping horses in your area, like zoning and regulations? When you see a nice piece of land, can you assume you are allowed horses on it?

I tried another horse today, great ride in the snow. It's an endurance contact I've known for years, she breeds arabians and considering selling one of her mares. All around horse, trail rides and gives lessons in between foaling twice. 11yo, a bit older than I'm looking for, but well trained. Fat, unfit and in need of a trim, but besides, she was lovely. Serious, forward, sensitive, safe, easy to ride. Pretty independant though, didn't seek interaction so it's hard to feel a connection. I think she'd do the job, but unsure if she'd enjoyed it. I'm probably a romantic looking for love at first sight... 
That's Cryztal-B


----------



## Blue

Eole, very pretty! But I agree. I like my horses to enjoy being with me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: all I can say is YIPPEE!! That Angel is a VERY BEAUTIFUL horse, I really like her build and she looks so sweet. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Enjoy your ride tomorrow, and yes, more pictures! I don't suppose the previous owner of Angel would consider taking River? Maybe she can find him a good home. 

Roadyy: Can't wait to see pictures of the horse you stuffed into that 35" trailer. Is it's first name "Breyer" or have you started riding Shetlands? Maybe not a horse at all, did you get a little goatie goat and a cart? 

Hope you find that picture of Calypso. 

BTW; the property sounds great. But if you really like the more expense one, could you offer a lease/purchase? 

Celeste: the PP didn't care about a truck full of hounds? WOW she is really doing well! Whatever you are working on in the ring is working. 

Kolio: I do not think I would come out of the house if the temps dropped that low. BRRRRRRRRRRR

Love the name Squiggy for a GP! :rofl::rofl:How appropriate! If only we had named Leo "Lenny". Changing his name from Gus to Nicker has already confused DD, she is back to calling him "Little Guy" what I first called him before the naming. 

I guess we need to have a vote...

All those Boxer pups sound really nice, you might need one from each litter  The only thing better than one Boxer, is two Boxers...or three..or..

Can't wait to see pictures of all the pups. 

I am sure that when I lose my sweet Beau and Tasha, that I will be looking out for another one too. There just is nothing like the love of a Boxer dog. 

MR: the tank is simply beautiful!! You are very talented, true work of art. 

Blue: Oh you had me snorting soda out of my nose when I read about your goldfish! I bet he was confused to find himself in a ceramic bowl. :rofl:

I will share my crayfish story after I figure out how to spell the real name of "algae eaters" 

Thank for all the kinds words about old Douglas. I will pass along to the BO, she will be thrilled. He can no longer eat hay, and he now is fed 5 times a day on a very strict schedule. Not sure exactly what he eats, but maybe I can find out. Might help Roadyy's horse Doc. 

I worked my first day shift, and although it was very busy, I still had so much more energy from getting a good night's sleep. It was hard on DD and the dogs to have me gone all day, but I felt so much better. 

I just hope it all works out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: Nice looking mare, and she sounds good except the lack of connection. Do you think she might develope a fondness to you? Maybe time and a few carrots will soften her up. 

I have found the more I handle my horses, the friendlier they become.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - Ellen, if Angel for some reason doesn't work out, I would love to go to Sallyes with you! It isn't near me or I would have gone by now. It is on the other side of Atlanta, somewhere off the south side of 85. 

I'm always game to ride some horses!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Ellen: I hope you have found the one.

Thank You for all the compliments on the aquarium.
A strange and unexpected winter project it was.
I have wanted to set up another aquarium for years(15).
Stars aligned and it happened.
My wife has became increasingly interested in the aquarium.
Picking out inhabitants and what-not.
Even initiating trips to the local fish store.:shock:

Riding for me, no. :-(
Everyday it thaws a bit and frozen ground in the morning.
My horses are happy and furry though.
Just feeding and watering as the winter goes by.
No snow on the ground for me, that is a plus.

Hopefully more commentary tomorrow.

Good night all:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m .

Wow, really actually enjoyed scooping poop this a.m.. Angel is very tidy as she had a certain corner allotted for doing her business. While doing the task, she stood next to me quietly. If nothing bazaar happens today, I feel like she *is* the one. Yesterday, I took her out to walk in case she was stiff from the ride and when we got back to her stall, all the hens were in there checking out the fresh shavings. I tied her to a post inside the stall and went around to shoo the hens out. Although they are pets, they had to act like a monster was after them and do some wing flappin. Angel reacted very slightly, but I was so pleased at her calmness. She only lifted her head and stood there. A++ It is so nice being on the only end of the reaction zone. I literally feel calmer around her as if her calmness is making me calm. The last two horses in my life could be so reactive, I just expect the ping pong affect. They jump, I jump, then they jump and so forth.

Natalie The two pictures of the horse in your post are like day and night. She is pretty; but, gorgeous when in shape. Wish gym time would have that type of effect on me. Hum....may try it I understand what you are saying about the connection. River has a very aloft personality and doesn't really like to have interaction with me. It does create a rift. Never could make a connection. No connection no trust.....on either side. You are probably better equipped than I am to make the connection. You have experience. I'll bet if you ever do make the connection, it will be an unbreakable one.

Thank you all for your support. I know I have whined a lot. Hopefully, now I will be able to add to the horsie stories in a positive way.

Hope everyone has a good day and God bless.


----------



## mfed58

*Heidi and Goliath*

My wife and are getting to go out for a nice long ride this morning! It's a beautiful morning down here in Deep South Texas. I'm really excited for my wife. It's been a long 9 months since she broke her arm. Double compound fracture that wouldn't heall. This her first real ride since then, so today's a big day for us! Packing a little lunch and gonna make the most out of it!


----------



## Lcarolyn

Ellen - This mare sounds very nice! I love a calm demeanor in a horse. My last one was super spooky and jittery. When he left, the mare I tried for a month was the same way and I started to think it was me. No matter how calm and relaxed I was... Then I found Cowboy. He has that calm demeanor and it is has been a dream come true for me. I think of her standing quietly near you while you worked in her stall as a little bonding. Maybe? Good luck and I hope you found your horse.


----------



## Celeste

mfed58 said:


> My wife and are getting to go out for a nice long ride this morning! It's a beautiful morning down here in Deep South Texas. I'm really excited for my wife. It's been a long 9 months since she broke her arm. Double compound fracture that wouldn't heall. This her first real ride since then, so today's a big day for us! Packing a little lunch and gonna make the most out of it!


I hope she has a great time! 

Yesterday was the first time my daughter rode since breaking her arm. Her fracture was not as severe as your wife's but she still has been out of commission for a couple of months. She did well once she figured out how to mount without straining her arm; her legs were as sore as the dickens and we only rode a couple of miles. 

Good luck today!


----------



## tjtalon

I'm very happy for you Ellen..she sounds like an...Angel! Congratulations!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Sunday folks!

Nothing like starting out a lazy Sunday with catching a couple of rogue horses and fixing the fence. Apparently Sally and Sam were unappreciative of my desire to sleep an extra hour or two and took it upon themselves to go for a "get out" breakfast. When I went to feed, Sally was standing outside of the fence and Sam was inside pretending it wasn't his big hairy butt that pushed through and broke it. The tracks in the snow say otherwise...

Luckily they didn't go far as they had to polish off the bale of hay I had opened last night for this morning's feeding. After attempting to recreate their adventure upon seeing me, both horses succumbed to the remainder of the bale when I threw it back into their paddock. Now I owe DH big time for helping me put the fence back together in -15 temps. 
I am grateful that it isn't a work day and the horses didn't get too far and didn't get hurt in the process. Turning the electric fence back on today... :evil:

Back to my morning coffee...


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - congratulations on the new horse! Angel sounds like a good match for you. Do you still have River with you? 

Mfed58 - I hope you and your wife have a lovely ride today and her arm does well for her.

Eole - that looks like a lovely horse! Are you going to keep her?

I plan to go out to see Cheeky Pony today. The gal who is leasing her is away this week, so Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony) should appreciate some company and a good grooming. 
Afterwards, I hope to ride Koolio, and try some massage techniques on him. After I rode yesterday, the stable owner had also finished riding and was massaging some of the pressure points on her horse and he was loving it! I couldn't believe how clearly he told here where he liked to be massaged and how much bonding was happening between them. The horse was nearly drooling with pleasure! Koolio is bonded well with me, but he is antsy in the barn and doesn't relax much. Maybe some massage therapy will help him relax a bit? Has anyone tried this? 
I'd like to take Sam out in the snow, but it looks like it won't get much above -15 today. With wind, that is too cold.


----------



## Celeste

If someone would give me a message it would make me like them more.........


----------



## ellen hays

Lcarolyn said:


> Ellen - This mare sounds very nice! I love a calm demeanor in a horse. My last one was super spooky and jittery. *When he left, the mare I tried for a month was the same way and I started to think it was me. No matter how calm and relaxed I was...* Then I found Cowboy. He has that calm demeanor and it is has been a dream come true for me. I think of her standing quietly near you while you worked in her stall as a little bonding. Maybe? Good luck and I hope you found your horse.


Thank you. When I read this I knew exactly what you meant. The self doubt has a way of creeping in and making you wonder 'its not the horses, *it's me! *I can really identify with that.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Well, talking about Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde. She was a different horse today. Can a horse get barn sour over nite? She still did good but if this is the horse then I don't need her. *I am starting to think it's me. *I am starting to think that it is bad for horses to be by themselves. Some of yall had said that before. Is separation anxiety prevalent in equine. This is really a bummer. K said that sometimes people take a year to find the right horse. I am not blaming Angel by any means, but her energy level was 3x what it was yesterday, and riding away from Ks horse and her barn was difficult. Crapppppppppppp! I am so tired of this. One thing, I promise I won't whine. I think I'm getting use to this. Somewhat:twisted: 

I really appreciate yall. Thanks for being there. Whew!!!! And somethings happen for a reason. There is a couple who have a place down the road and he is looking for a gaited horse because of his back. They have a 20 yr old that he rides now and if they find a horse they will be looking for a home for him. Maybe that's what is meant to happen. All I want is a horse that moves slow like me. No fast moves. So maybe that is the plan. Who knows. But, just watch, the 20 yr will probably go nuts when it thinks its going to end up with me.

Hope yall have a good day. Stay safe and God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

O Ellen. I'm so sorry. Will they take her back? Would your neightbor consider trying her and letting you trying their old one? I just don't know what to say. I know it's beyond frustrating. You're not whining! I wish I could be there to help you.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen,
Horses are very much herd animals. Could it be that she has never been alone? Is it possible for you to get a mini to help keep her company? They cost less to feed and care for. I would ask the owner if she has ever lived alone. What about renting out a stall to someone? Then you may have someone to ride with and company for Spirit. You can put a notice up at feed stores or tack shops advertising for a boarder.

I had a basset hound one time with severe separation anxiety. Once I got another basset, she calmed right down! Herd animals need their herd, I believe!


----------



## Happy Place

The facebook group I posted about is called Re-Riders (b)older and wiser. Yes it is a closed group, but you should be able to search for it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

FINALLY got out today!! :happydance: :happydance:

Weather warmed to an amazing 40 degrees, which was enough to soften the ice so it wasn't a knife when you punched through it. DH and I got Sultan and George out for their first real work of the season and they did great. It's amazing to me how much horses hold their fitness.






































Just as we were arriving home, DH got a call from a friend asking him to bring the tractor to pull his truck out of the ditch beside his driveway (yay melting ice!). So I snagged the opportunity to get Dream out on a brief ride. Decided to try taking all 3 dogs for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised that Katie, my DH's dog who supposedly tries to herd the horse if my DH is riding, listened to me and did not even think about nipping at Dream (can you guess who is the doggie disciplinarian in our house?! :wink.

The dogs had a blast running around in the snow. Dream was her normal mellow self, even with the dogs running along beside her.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I agree she could get a companion animal to keep company in the corral, but then this horse wouldn't want to leave to go for a ride. So she'd still have to deal with barn sour.

*Ellen*, please keep your idea of lessons. Perhaps Angel would be a good lesson horse for you?

*Phantom*, what beautiful pictures! what kind of camera do you use? I take along my little Canon PowerShot, but out of over 50 pictures I've snapped I only get a handful of nice ones. Photography is not my forte!

Here's a few of our ride yesterday. Even the dogs thought is was warm. In one you can see the San Francisco Peaks in the distance still covered with snow. Our poor desert is dry, dry, dry right now. Koolio, you may remember these trails.


----------



## Blue

This is my new hat. Like it?


----------



## Blue

I don't know why I can only post 1 at a time. Ugh


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, what beautiful pictures! what kind of camera do you use?


Its a Ricoh WG-4. Its waterproof, shockproof, crushproof, and coldproof! My wonderful DH got it for me for christmas, as the Olympus I had been using would no longer focus. Its taken me a bit to get used to how it works (the shutter button is less sensitive than the other camera, so took me a while to realize I wasn't taking the pics I thought I was :lol, but it takes stunning photos.


----------



## Blue




----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, wonderful pictures, glad you got to get out! COOl "wolf pack" you got there.

Blue, I want to move to Arizona. Miss New Mexico, lots (left there after high school) but always wondered about AZ (& can't think of AZ now w/out thinking of our hole-left-in-this-thread, dear CaCowGirl. She'd wanted me to come to AZ to check out her tack room & just have some fun if I could get vac days away...Denver not THAT far away). That was just before she sickened so badly. Good lady...) Oh, yes, cool hat! Like that picture...

Tracey, that was you a page ago w/the furry-butt-busted fence right? Truly funny, from afar (& too far away to be a target for the icy snowball you may zero in on me, lol!)

I've surreptitiously done some massage here & there w/my earlier lesson horses ('tho know nothing of "proper" technique or Tellington-Jones, just "requesting" the Reiki I know when felt it was appropriate [opening no can o' worms discussion w/that reference, forget you read it if so inclined...sshhh, private or pm only]. May have backfired on me w/Tommy; he "liked" (put me in a "my mare" space, I think) me so much after that that I had to learn "get outta my space" techniques & handle his sudden assertiveness w/demanding cookies...which was good, after all is considered). I should try some of my intuitive massage on Bailey 'tho, next time. That's a thought. She might find it interesting, as she adores being groomed (almost falls asleep) & is very tactically sensitive.

Ellen, I don't know what to say, but will say this: Got a strong feeling of "don't give up on this one so soon", but want to hear what the knowledgeable folks here have to say. Don't take this wrong, but your experience(s) are teaching me (you can say "Well, GEE, glad to be of help!!" rightfully); I'll very likely never have a horse, but I love & need to learn all that I (a prime impetus w/joining this forum in the first place). I do understand your earlier reference to doors opening/closing/check out those doors/who knows (how else do we find the door that's ours?). You're on a merry-go-round, but it will stop & left you off in a right place. Might take more time, might not.

I couldn't help but "come in here" but now have to go & get some studying done. I'm mellowing out a bit about the whole thing. Talked to my partner today at work ("my" former Marine that's leaving in a week...darn...) & he had some very good pointers for working out the Practicals anxiety (one look at those sheets almost breaks me into a stress sweat). Anyway...

Later all..


----------



## Celeste

Celeste said:


> If someone would give me a message it would make me like them more.........


I just reread this. I meant massage. Maybe someone could send me a message that I was going to get a massage.


----------



## Roadyy

I will have pics of goat and of trail ride tomorrow. I have tried to post twice and pc keeps dropping internet.


----------



## Blue

TJ, pm'd you.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Ellen, I don't know what to say, but will say this: Got a strong feeling of "don't give up on this one so soon", but want to hear what the knowledgeable folks here have to say. Don't take this wrong, but your experience(s) are teaching me (you can say "Well, GEE, glad to be of help!!" rightfully); I'll very likely never have a horse, but I love & need to learn all that I (a prime impetus w/joining this forum in the first place). I do understand your earlier reference to doors opening/closing/check out those doors/who knows (how else do we find the door that's ours?). You're on a merry-go-round, but it will stop & left you off in a right place. Might take more time, might not.
> QUOTE]
> 
> TJ You hit the nail on the head. Dear Lady your insight is brilliant. K was riding the mare on a hilltop behind their barn. I watched much to my dismay, as a horse that behaved wonderfully the prior day do an about face. K failed to tell me that her horses behave strangely in that same area. I have a place behind my house that unnerves horses. This p.m. earlier she came by and stopped. She said that she thought the problem could be resolved with a little work. She suggested that we saddle the mare up. She got on Angel and rode her down the road towards the forest road. Well, there was the horse I rode yesterday. They went down the forest road back and forth a bit. Just K and Angel. Angel was behaving great. She rode her back towards my place as I watched and Angel remained calm and never got in a hurry. She walked her around my drive and got off. We loaded Angel on her trailer to see how she would load. She did good. I feel like a first class fool. But, I sure feel better about things than I did earlier.
> 
> TJ You are absolutely correct when you said not to give up on this one too soon. Thank you.


----------



## ellen hays

To my Forum Family

I just want to say that I am sorry that I acted so foolish. I guess I just figured it was going to be another failure. I really feel stupid. Please don't think less of me for it. I really am struggling with this. Things just appeared so bad this a.m. I am so sorry.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, please keep your idea of lessons. Perhaps Angel would be a good lesson horse for you?
> 
> Blue That's an excellent idea and I am going to pursue that. Thank you.


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I am sorry to hear Angel wasn't as good for you today. As Blue said, please consider continuing to pursue some lessons. It sounds like when things get a little off, you are unsure how to handle it and then get uptight. (Sorry if I am making assumptions, as this is just my interpretation of the events as you have described them). The horses can sense that and react to it. My advice to you is to get into those lessons are even take some equine leadership training to build some confidence in dealing with the unexpected rather that trying to find that perfect bomb-proof horse first. Any horse will react at some point, no matter how quiet they are. Being confident enough to provide the leadership the horse needs is the key. Without a confident leader, any horse is going to act up. This is part of the herd dynamic as the herd leader provides safety. In the absence of a lead horse, a horse must turn to its owner for that guidance. We may think we are providing the safety a horse needs, but if they don't perceive that in their language, it doesn't matter what we do? It sounds like Angel was alone at your place for the night and needed some leadership. Without another horse, or a person to provide that, she acted up. Where did River go?

I saw Cheeky Pony and rode Koolio this afternoon. Both we're excellent. . 
At feeding time tonight, I went for a walk to see just how far Sally and Sam wandered on their little adventure. DH figured they couldn't have been out for more than a half hour or so, but the evidence shows otherwise. I trudged through the snow following their tracks through trees, then down to one neighbours and back and then behind the other neighbours to the west. They went as far as they could behind his property, then doubled back and then went north up to the end of his driveway before turning back to home. The little stinkers had quite an excursion and must have been out for quite a few hours. They also had time to gobble down the bale of hay I cut open yesterday. I also noticed (I think Sam) peed a bit about every 30-40 steps of so, as if he was marking out his territory. Interestingly, he didn't pee on the neighbours property, only ours. I didn't think horses marked like that. Does anyone know otherwise? Weird...


----------



## Koolio

ellen hays said:


> To my Forum Family
> 
> I just want to say that I am sorry that I acted so foolish. I guess I just figured it was going to be another failure. I really feel stupid. Please don't think less of me for it. I really am struggling with this. Things just appeared so bad this a.m. I am so sorry.


Ellen, we don't see you as foolish at all and there is no need to say sorry. We see someone who is looking to enjoy horses and desperately trying to find the right situation to own one. As I said before, focus your energy on enjoying learning and enjoying time spent with horses in general rather than on finding the one. Once you do that, the one will come along for you.


----------



## Stan

Ellen.
Stop and think what may be going on.
My first thought is this. Horses like humans are sensitive animals and subject to mood swings and reaction to change.
From what I have read the horse has come from familiar surroundings and other horses, to being by its self in a strange barn. It suddenly realised you were new and the only contact it had was you and not its regular surroundings. It reacted and so would you. It was also used to a different rider and feel.

Reassure the horse by being around it. Its not a young horse and it will take time to attach its self to you. Don't give it sweet things. All that does is give it a sugar rush. Pick up her feet and say thank you when you put it down. You ask a mare to do something you tell a gelding. My wife is always giving me directions.

Be calm and be patient, have lessons on the horse in controlled surroundings and it will settle very quickly.

Do the food bucket trick I use on Bugs when he gets to thinking he has control. It shows who is boss.

I also sit on a chair in the paddock and let them come up to me. Its a trick I learnt as a young single man. If you ignore the mare, curiosity will get the better of her, and she will approach. It worked a couple of times, but better on horses.:lol::lol:

Give her time, but now and again she will try and be the boss. Its what horses do. However if you take lessons on her it will build the bond you are looking for and give you back your confidence. Remember its is a mare and naturally bossy. Just ask any married man. :shock::?

Tonight I let bugs into the small grass area in front of the garage. He would not let me touch him. I approached and he lifted his front a few inches off the ground and turned from me. His body language was, go away, don't bother me. I approached on the other side and he repeated his behaviour so I growled very loud. He got the message and allowed me to give him a pat. Time for some work.

His problem was this. I had let him onto new grass after he had indicated to me by leaning over the gate and pawing the ground that was what he wanted. He though because he had got what he wanted he was boss. It took a couple of minutes and a growl to change his mind.

Horses like us have off days. Give her time, she is making more and bigger adjustment than you are.

Now off to pick a few tomatoes and not give any to Bugs, well maybe one.

cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mrning all, real quick.....

Ellen....I keep hearing the same thing out of people.....TAKE a few lessons! I totally agree it would ease your anxst!!! 

I am not surprised the horse was a wee bit skittish the next day. She probably was like...Whoa, where am I? Where's my family? She was a bit scared. She needs YOU to be her guide. Tell her it's going to be OK. 

Talk to her, sooth her, brush her. I totally agree with sitting a folding chair out in the pasture, read a book and let her get used to you. I read that in a book on how to connect with a horse, and it seriously works. Nice and soothing for the person too! :wink:

I'm going to turn into the 'teacher' here and use my firm teacher voice.....TAKE LESSONS! I agree with Koolio, I believe.....if you don't have the knowledge base to know what to do when she spooks a little, then there is always potential for failure. 

Even tho my Jay is a steady Eddy, he will react when I am feeling anxious, and he has spooked at little things. Thank gosh I had he ware-with-all to know what to do. 

I forget, what is your background n horses? I believe you and your former DH had them, right?

You are lacking in confidence, it appears, and with a few lessons you can gain that back. We have ALL been where you are...this is NORMAL, but you must be the one to take that first step to success......and I and many others believe it is with taking lessons.

GOOD LUCK!

Please know I say this as a concerned friend.

Have a good day! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, Weird thing with the pee.....as when I rode Jay yesterday he peed twice while out! My first thought is UTI. My other gelding got one once. We put him on something (anti-biotics or something) and poured cranberry juice into his bucket of water.

I'm keeping an eye on my guy for more frequent peeing. WIth my other gelding, he was peeing like every 10 minutes, that is when we called the vet. Well, that is when we really noticed it so we immediately called.

I think I might buy some cranberry juice just to ward off potential problems. Peeing on a ride is odd for my guy anyway. :?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all again! :wink:

Well, it is a complete ice rink out there...so they called a delay! So....that means I get caught up on here.

Sounds like many of you are getting some nice riding! YEA! 

I read most of the posts yesterday afternoon....so I"m going to be bad about remembering all the details. LOL

Had quite a week/weekend. 

Thursday I had a hair appointment and then rushed home to pick up Pipes for our first Therapy Dog class. She did pretty good considering it's been a while. There was one dog who had sharper commands than Pipes, but it growled at other dogs and a person!:shock: That's not good for a therapy dog!

Friday I flew home to meet up with friends to go see Brad Paisley in concert. He was fronted by The Swon Brothers (excellent) and Parmalee (OK). I am going to download the Swon Brothers new CD. They were SUPER! 

Saturday morning I was asked to go to breakfast and a tack swap with my barn buddies (my riding instructor and friends)....but after the late night, I just couldn't do it. :-(

That's OK, cause I got to spend time with my troops. It had been two days since I had been out at the barn. Jay was very in my pocket. I just sat on a bale of hay, as he munched on it. After the week I had rushing....it was so pleasant to sit and listen to him munch and have my big guy next to me. 

Saturda night found us having dinner with several of my coworkers. Coulnd't believe how many came out. It was a really nice night. 

Sunday I had breakfast with M. We exchanged Christmas presents and chatted up a storm. It was a pleasant visit. she was a tad of a know-it-all about Jay's feet, but what-ever. :lol:

Did find this interesting.........be back.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Intereting.....so M went to the tack swap that I mentioned I was invited to by my Therapy Group (TG I'll refer to them from now on. They are the group of ladies my instructor hangs with. They are all teachers).

She went with another lady, whom I've known since I was 12 yo. 

I don't know if it's like this else where....but there are 'circles' of horse people. Now, over the years I've actually been in many horse circles, so I know a lot of people.

The circles also revolve around barns and style of riding.

Anyway....it dawned on me yesterday that M and I travel in different horse circles now. I mean, we plan on riding together this summer and we ave breakfast.....but she has her 'go to' person and I now have mine!

I mean, when I was looking for a new farrier, I did NOT go to M....I went to my TG. Weird how things happen. I like the 'circle' I am getting back into now. We are older gals and have the same profession.

Back to horses. Yesterday topped out at about 45*, so of course I hpped on for a ride!! Was going to trudge trhough the still knee deep snow, but decided to stick to the blacktop. Dirt roads are complete sheets of ice.

We had a really nice ride. Not much car traffic, but many Sunday afternoon Amish buggies. Jay rode well and steady.  He's my man. :wink: OH! AND....I was able to ride in just jeans for the first time in a long time! No snow pants! WOOHOO


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here are some pics from the weekend......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Some recent goaty-goat pictures for your viewing pleasure. They are getting so playful!! :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Had to pop on quick before leaving for work to see the goatie-goats!! Cute!! Methinks I luv goatie-goats...!


----------



## Roadyy

Had a great trail ride and want to get these posted before my pc eats them as it is acting almost as crazy as the home ppc. most be the rain and wet lines. lol

Here are pics from ride of 8.2 miles.



















































Here are the only 2 pics of Calypso, at about 1 yr old, I could find in a hurry last night. He got bigger. I will look for more later. Also that is Dolly, My Leopard/App Arabian mare I had back up in Ms. Sugar is the sorrel in the back ground. That was my wife's horse that flipped over the trunk of her mom's car with wife on her. Got leg caught between car and horse and looked like a basketball growing out the back of her thigh. She didn't ride again for near about 13 years when she rode Trusty.



















See if this video posts..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well....we just got called off b/c of ice....so I just ordered Pipes a 'therapy dog in training' vest! :lol::lol::lol:

https://www.therapydogvest.com/therapy-dog-8.html

When we go into TSC so many people want to pet her, which is OK, but they need to follow my rules of petting. LIke, she can only be petted if she stalys on all fours.

I think with the vest all (including me) will follow the rules a lot better! :wink:

Off to do some chores around the house.

Tata for now!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, please don't feel that you are being foolish! We've all been there. Is River still at your house? Is someone else keeping him for you? Yeah, taking a chair and sitting out there with her is a great idea. My kids all did that with each of their FFA projects. Really helped with the bonding thing. 

*Stan*, that is excellent wording for advice. And very very true. I've never gotten a horse that didn't need time to settle in and realize that this is now their world. Shoot, even when I trailer out to a new place I'll get there early and let the horses take in the sounds and smells to "connect". I now have a picture of you in my head sitting in a lawn chair parked in the middle of a corral reading a newspaper with your hat and tennis shoes. :lol:

*Koolio*, that's quite a trek your horses went on. I'm sure that mine would too if given a chance. Except I'm not sure they'd come home. I've never heard of geldings "marking". I know that mares can. I would watch him for awhile.

*Nicker* sounds like you've been busy! Wow! I'd love to go see Brad Paisley. And sometimes we all need those days of just going slow and remembering what our horses sound and smell like. Cranberry juice? Hmmm. Having all this crazy weather I wonder if I should pour some in my water buckets? The way we get down to the upper 20's and lower 30's then swing clear up to almost 80 day after day is hard on their systems. I've noticed that sometimes they won't drink like I want them to and then all of a sudden one of them will down a full bucket. Anybody else's horses do this? How much should I pour in? How often do you do this?

Hmmmm.... circles. Ya know, thinking back on my life, you're right. I've changed circles a couple times. Even though they overlap they're still different. Some more comfortable than others but all individual.

*Roadyy* How in the world did she manage to flip over a car?! O my! Lucky you're wife is ok. Nice pictures. And looks like you had a very nice ride.

Well, I'm hoping to get some house cleaning taken care of today. Finished painting another room and closet. It's dry enough to put everything back and now need to catch up with the cleaning. Last week went so far sideways for me losing Piper I just didn't get much of anything done. Yesterday I managed to catch up to raking and cleaning the stalls and now my shoulders are hurting. I don't really much mind getting older, but this whole aging issue is not working out for me!:-o

Have a good day all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue: Gosh....we used 5 gallon buckets at the time and I think we just poured a jug of cranberry juice in. What are they quarts?

I recall the vet saying....what is good for humans is good for horses (cranberry juice). I also recall my gelding wasn't sure of the 'smell' but eventually drank from the bucket and all was well.

Don't think it could hurt any of their systems.

Brad P was very good! Never stopped singing!!! Song after song. I knew them all!


----------



## Blue

I've put vinegar in their water and they got used to that. That helps keep the flies away and is good for their joints. I imagine they'd start expecting cranberry juice daily!:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I've poured ACV over their feed to get in their system for fly control and in their water on occasion. Gatorade is another good choice to get them to drink strange water if they are picky. 


Blue. She was give two different cues at the same time and being a typical woman not listening to me telling her to let go of the reins and drop her feet. She was squeezing her thighs and pulling on the reins while hollaring whoa. Sugar took 3 steps back and found the passenger rear quarter panel of DW's mom's car. DW spooked and leaned back when Sugar stopped(rearward motion) pulling on the rein more causing Sugar to rear up and over.

Now I tell you I can put a 3 year old on this horse holding the reins and Sugar will be the absolute best horse you could have ever dreamed of. The slightest movement of the rein and she move move off very slowly and methodical to make sure the rider stayed centered and balanced. I have seen this 8 yr old mare step side ways to get back under her leaning rider who was on the verge of falling off. Never folded her ears back at anything or anyone. Yet DW got over confident and aggravated trying to show off and Sugar was so confused by the conflicting forceful cues that she could only back up to get away from mouth pressure.



Here are a few more pics to enjoy from Saturday.

















Camping area. I think there are 15 sites.


----------



## Blue

Nice camping area! Sounds like that little Sugar was only doing what she was told to do. Glad it all turned out ok though.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am back down to earth today and I guess if yall are not going to disown me at this point everything is ok. I have dealt with this roller coaster type ride all my life. I hate that nice people have to put up with it, but I sure am greatful. I certainly would understand if one day you had to tell me that you needed regroup time from my drama. Just be kind and I will understand. For now, thank you all.

River is still at the previous owners house. They have an ad running in an attempt to help me sell him. I really appreciate that because it would be carnival time around here right now if he were here. He is ok and I have been over there several times and saw him. So for now, he is good.

Angel's owner and I talked this a.m.. She has called before checking on both of us. No one has been able to get me on a horse since this phobea like she has. I had never seen Angel before, but C (if I didn't know better has given riding lessons before or has down therapeudic lessons) got me on her and we even went on a trail ride. She has a military background and is very structured, which really helped the other day when I first got on Angel. When I talked with her today she said that she wanted me to wait about getting back on Angel until she could help me. Possible tomorrow. She is taking dressage lessons and maybe I could start taking them from her teacher. She feels I need to relax and let Angel acclimate herself as well. 
.

Thank you so much for the support and advice. All of you. The goat pictures, your pictures from riding, and that wonderful chuckle I get from Stan when he posts. If yall only knew how much you mean to me and how I hate getting upset and fearing that I have worn my welcome with you. I know things will get better. I just really appreciate your patience.

Maybe, when I get settled, and River doesn't sell, I will be able to bring him back give him the support that yall have given me. I am just going to chill and relax. Take some time with Angel and try to bond.

Have a good day and God bless


----------



## Roadyy

Completely primitive camping there. No water or power and the porta pottie is the only restroom. Good thing is there are a few stores within a 20 minute drive and home is only a 45 drive. I will be setting up a couple of 55 gallon drums in the bed of the truck with a T to connect them together then run a line to the pump in feeding the trailer. When I get ready to do an extended stay there.

Yes, she was only doing as told.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I have always found that horse do better if they have a friend. Since you already own River, you could bring him home and just see if that makes Angel happy. River might also repent of his evil ways. My horses go psycho when alone all the time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Or we have goats.....lots and lots of goats!!:shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker: Oh those goats! So stinkin' cute. I think that is Hansel on top of the blue bucket, and little Gretel standing over by her moma. She has the little spot on her nose...

I have decided on Squiggy for the little GP 

Ellen: I am so sorry you had a bad experience with Angel. I am so glad she is working with you to help discover the problem. May just be that "spooky area". What about feed? Are you feeding her the same as "C" was? Also she may not be used to being stalled, or be stiff. 

She may just be talking to other horses in the neighborhood, and getting situated in the extended herd.

I would worry about bringing River back. You said he was jumpy like a deer, and that might make Angel jumpy too. May not happen right away, but over time she could change. 

I would just give River to the previous owner, and don't worry about getting any money back. Consider any lost $$ the cost of equine education. 

I have kept horses by themselves on several occasions, and never had a problem with it. Actually, they seem to bond better when they are on their own. Most of the mares I have had like it when I take the geldings off to ride, so they can have some peace and quiet LOL.

Roadyy: sounds like a great ride!! Need a close up on Calypso, but he looks like a big one.

Phantom: great pictures, love the wolf pack! How far did you ride? 

Blue: love the new hat! Sorry again about Piper, hope you are feeling better soon. You did all you could. 

Celeste: If you get that message about a massage, please forward it along to me too! 

I called off today, started out good Saturday, did cardio tennis and made it thru the whole 90 min. Brought my DD along and she did well considering it was her first time. Some of the rules for the games are very confusing, but we had fun and ran around, best of all, no injuries! 

Road Chivas around in the arena after lunch. He was doing well, but it got so hot so quick, we stopped after an hour. 

Then Sunday afternoon, started with headache and progressed to all sinus passages saturated, low grade fever. Decided to eat soup and head for bed. Didn't get better, so called off. Mondays are too busy with surgeries to be running around with tissue to the nose all day. 

doing alot of nothing today. 

Pictures of GP cart, GP cart and spoiled rotten rat terrier Lily


----------



## Roadyy

I will add that Little Man is my nut job horse when one of the others is taken out of the pasture. Especially if its Trusty. I can take him out and the other two couldn't care less. When we returned from the ride Saturday they were both happily eating away at the round bale only mildly looking over to see us pull in. They did not approach the fence until I started unloading him and even then they were standing by their feed bowls thinking it was an extra meal time. lol

When I leave him behind then he causes havoc and gets all the other horses in the neighboring pastures wound up too.

He's been pastured together for over a year with Doc and going on two years with Trusty and it has not rubbed off on them to do it too.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Talked to C again. I really hope this lady is for real. She had gotten back from yoga class and called. I told her that I had take palaties ?sp before I moved here and planned on taking it again when I join the new gym down the hill. She said when she came out she would bring me a pilates for dressage cd to watch. She said that it would help limber me up and strengthen my core which would help with riding. She also was talking about loaning me a Parelli cd with some helpful hints to use with Angel. She is so enthused about helping me. She feels yesterday happened because I was pushing myself and Angel too soon. My neighbor likes to jump in and get it done right away. That's not bad and that's just how she is. But, in this case, I don't think rushing was the right thing to do. Bad thing is that poor Angel got a bad rap for just being all discombobulated from her transition and being insecure with everything happening. I hate to say it, but yesterday a.m. K was saying Angel was too much of a horse for me. When she contacted the people down the road who are looking for a gaited horse and found out Angel was not a candidate, her attitude about Angel being a horse I could ride changed. I hate being cynical, and I hope that is only a coincidence. I like K, but am not sure where she is coming from sometimes. Like I said, hope I am wrong. I really want us to be friends and ride together when they move up here. She and her hubby wanted me to ride with them today, but I will have to tell you that I was emotionally feeling sick from my quick ride from being excited about this mare being the one to her not being right for me. It was like riding the free fall ride at one of those big theme parks. Don't like going from elation to depression in two seconds. The wind is blowing like crazy anyway. 

I went out and got Angel and picked and brushed her hoof soles. She was very cooperative. I put her in her stall where her soles could dry out. Then brushed her. Her mane and tail are so thick. She is really a pretty horse. She is really loving too. She is a horse that I feel is willing to make that connection. I really want to have that bond with her. All I can say is that this horse shopping and buying process is for the very strong. I really am ready to settle down with my horse and take lessons and ride her around here.

C said that she had been working Angel practicing dressage. I have seen some articles and shows exhibiting gaited dressage. Would like to learn it with Angel to communicate better with her. Main thing to stay out of her mouth. C seems excited about my interest in going to dressage lessons with Angel. So the stage hopefully is set to play out.

Thanx for being there and being willing to listening to my rant.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I'm confused. Forgive me if I missed something, I've just been busy. Did K at first feel Angel was right for you and then change her mind? Or was she always concerned about Angel being appropriate? 

I have only a few minutes but here are my thoughts. RELAX. BREATHE. A TWH can be full of energy but they are usually very amenable to humans and interaction. You say the wind was blowing? Was it blowing the first day you were alone with her? What are you feeding?

I'll tell you. ANY new horse I get comes home and just hangs out for several days depending on the weather. If it's been blowy and rainy and cold, maybe a week. If it's been hot and icky, Arizona after all, 2 or 3 day. I'll do a lot of touching, brushing, talking. Any time I walk by I touch, run my hand down their sides (both) blow my breath into their nostrils. NEVER treats until they settle and know that I am the lead mare and this is not a democracy. 

Angel doesn't speak English so you can't tell her she's moved and it will all be ok. You have to show her. Daily, gently and quietly but firmly.

I'd like to know more about this K situation. For right now just enjoy Angels presence. Sign up for lessons!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: "C" sounds like a good contact for you in your circle of horsepeople. Very kind of her to lend you some dvd's to help you. How cool is that?

I think the dressage training will be wonderful for both of you. Do you have a trailer to go places with Angel, or do you have to find a ride? If it's not too far, or too expensive, I might be interested in checking it out. Would love to watch one if not ride. 

I took a little video of Squiggy in his new house. It is sort of like when a new horse comes in the pasture and they all run around, but this time it was only one rodent running! He didn't do that when he was in the old hampster cage, too small of space to run around I guess. 

Anyway, if you listen close, can hear the little noise he makes sometimes. I have no idea if it is a good noise or not! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glS6FG2q1rk


----------



## Blue

Anita! OMG! He's adorable. Now I want one, but I really don't need anything else to take care of. That little home looks so comfy for him. Love the name Squiggy too!


----------



## Celeste

Squiggy looks very happy to me! My late guinea pig Ralph used to love to eat sections of oranges. I miss poor old Ralph. He lived a long life. About 6 years I think.


----------



## ellen hays

AA I believe Sqiggy is a very busy GP. I love that GP sized hay net he has. Do ya think the little fella ever gets tired? He's so cute.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita! OMG! He's adorable. Now I want one, but I really don't need anything else to take care of. That little home looks so comfy for him. Love the name Squiggy too!


This is how I accidently wind up with critters! 

I don't need one either...my DS wants me to chant "I don't need another pet" over and over again. He may have a point there, but...well...sigh. 

Celeste: We have some wonderful oranges right now, I'll see if he likes them. He loves the hay and carrots.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue Thanks for the advice. I think you are right. I should have never rushed Angel into any thing before she had time to acclimate. I will have to say that the more I am around her the better it seems to get. The anxiety really seems to be diminishing. She is one of the most personable horses I have ever been around. She will come to me for petting, hugging and attention. With the geldings it was always the other way around. 

I am only speculating about the other thing and should never have said anything since I really don't know. I just found the situation strange, but it might just have been from where I was looking. The past two days have been very emotional for me and I am sure my view could be askew. I am so simple in my thought processes I have been dupped many times and unfortunately due to that I sometimes imagine the worse. That is my weakness. I am sorry I even speculated on something like that. Her concern could very well be genuine. I am afraid I am the one with the insecurity. Please forgive.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh by the way AA

Yes I have a horse trailer with new tires that is ready to roll. So I am ready to go. Yes, I think C seems to be a good contact. Her advice has been very similar to yalls. So this may be a way to realize and use the advice you guys have been giving me. I really am trying and yall are really wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, Squiggy is super cute!!! AND yes, those are good sounds he is giving you. Just wait, he'll get louder!!!!:lol::lol: I know my guinea pigs would make a ruckus in the middle of class sometimes! LOL Squeak, squeak, squeak at the top of their lungs.

And....the fridge!:shock: Rodney got to know the sound of the fridge opening. that meant carrots!:lol::lol::lol:

GREAT looking cage!!!

Speaking of rodents....as of Friday (we were called off today) Hammy Ham has been doing well. Two times revived from the dead has giving her energy!! :lol:

Ellen, I too agree. I think I had Jay 4 days prior to riding him and prior to putting him and Rainn in the same pasture. I gave him time to acclimate, but not too long as to loose my confidence of having ridden him when I bought him.

COLD and slippy out there tonight. HOrses are blanketed and stalled. I don't want them out and falling. The packed snow has turned to a rink. :-x

Didn't notice extra pee tonight....but someone drank the bucket empty and b/c it's heated and it's so cold.....it shattered!:shock: At least that is what we suspect happened. So....now I have to go buy another heated bucket. Wah, wah, wah........

Have a good night all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AA that rodent is entirely too cute!

ellen: keep on doing what you are doing with the mare.. give her and you time to settle.



AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom: great pictures, love the wolf pack! How far did you ride?


Went 3 miles with Dream and the pack. About 13.5 miles with the boys. Figure that was plenty of workout for everyone considering the snow.

Very glad we got out when we did, as the latest storm brought a giant mess. We didn't get any of the snow predicted, instead we got ice. :shock: I got called off work, as nobody in their right mind would be out on the roads if they didn't have to be. Ugh..










Officially our area got 0.3" inch of ice, but I don't think it was quite that heavy here, as the trees weren't sagging (and the power stayed on!).

DH took the skid out into the paddocks to break up the ice by the sheds and the water tanks. Horses aren't venturing too far.











The next 2 days are supposed to be in the mid-30s, then the temps are going to plummet with _highs_ in the single digits by the weekend (along with 30mph wind). :hide:


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I feel for ya. Slippin and a slidding. Please stay warm. Those 5 degree nites last year are still haunting this southern wimp. I haven't gotten over that yet. Just stay safe.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen* :hug:

*Phantom* Yikes! :shock: We get ice here, but it's just little patches. I only spent one winter in Michigan and that was enough for me! You all that tolerate this must have amazing fortitude! Please be safe.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom* Yikes! :shock: We get ice here, but it's just little patches. I only spent one winter in Michigan and that was enough for me! You all that tolerate this must have amazing fortitude! Please be safe.


This is NOT normal for here. My DH said its been a lot of years since he needed to throw rock salt on the driveway (and today we went through four 50lb bags). Just lucky I guess. :wink:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> I am back down to earth today and I guess if yall are not going to disown me at this point everything is ok. I have dealt with this roller coaster type ride all my life. I hate that nice people have to put up with it, but I sure am greatful. I certainly would understand if one day you had to tell me that you needed regroup time from my drama. Just be kind and I will understand. For now, thank you all.
> 
> River is still at the previous owners house. They have an ad running in an attempt to help me sell him. I really appreciate that because it would be carnival time around here right now if he were here. He is ok and I have been over there several times and saw him. So for now, he is good.
> 
> Angel's owner and I talked this a.m.. She has called before checking on both of us. No one has been able to get me on a horse since this phobea like she has. I had never seen Angel before, but C (if I didn't know better has given riding lessons before or has down therapeudic lessons) got me on her and we even went on a trail ride. She has a military background and is very structured, which really helped the other day when I first got on Angel. When I talked with her today she said that she wanted me to wait about getting back on Angel until she could help me. Possible tomorrow. She is taking dressage lessons and maybe I could start taking them from her teacher. She feels I need to relax and let Angel acclimate herself as well.
> .
> 
> Thank you so much for the support and advice. All of you. The goat pictures, your pictures from riding, and that wonderful chuckle I get from Stan when he posts. If yall only knew how much you mean to me and how I hate getting upset and fearing that I have worn my welcome with you. I know things will get better. I just really appreciate your patience.
> 
> Maybe, when I get settled, and River doesn't sell, I will be able to bring him back give him the support that yall have given me. I am just going to chill and relax. Take some time with Angel and try to bond.
> 
> Have a good day and God bless


Ellen you are on this thread because you get information in a manner that appeals to you.
Don't you ever think for one moment we could ever need time out from you.

We all have issues and turn to each other for advise. Last year I had trouble with Bugs and ticks. This year while dealing with legal issues I have had 12 months of being on edge causing increased blood pressure, discord in my house, discord with my life and not giving the time to Bugs because of my own attitude being if he did some thing wrong I am frightened I will react badly. I spend long nights awake and have been in a legal fight every day for the past 12 months. I spend the weekends trying to rest. SWMBO spends the weekend in Auckland looking after her mother.

So dear don't you for one second think we need a rest from you. You keep posting and asking questions. Another thing I have to deal with. I'm rising 67, feel like 57, and my wife is always tired.:shock: Can't even take her out for dinner. Got you.:lol:

Finally don't worry if you can't bond its not the end of the world. I have known horse that took 2 years before they finally bonded and some never do. 
There is a difference between bonding and hooking on. Get her to hook on first. To accept you as the boss the leader. Have lessons on her and learn the signals she understands and use them. Half the battle sorted if you do that. If you expect her to learn your signals then you are re-training the horse. Do it the other way its quicker. 

Cheers.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA, Squiggy is super cute!!! AND yes, those are good sounds he is giving you. Just wait, he'll get louder!!!!:lol::lol: I know my guinea pigs would make a ruckus in the middle of class sometimes! LOL Squeak, squeak, squeak at the top of their lungs.


My Miss Maggie would sometimes in the middle of the night call out in a long, musical sounding tone...kinda a cross between a sustained squeal & a whistle. Kinda eerie sounding. I checked w/a vet & she told me it's a "call in the wild" to other g-pigs, but that the fact that she was doing it meant that she was feeling like a very natural g-pig in her environment, not "domesticated". She was a very secure, happy little 'pig.


----------



## Roadyy

I remember many an icy winter in North Mississippi living in the northern part of the county where the roads weren't heavily traveled. Getting iced in for a week because the hilly roads were covered in a 1/4" sheet of of ice. I always had the 100 gallon fuel tank filled in late fall just in case so we had the generator when the power lines fell from the weight of the ice. Each time we thawed out I went and refilled that tank until spring then used it to feed the vehicles.


AA, nice furry cage and Squiggy you got there. Hope every thing is going well with your new day shift.

Ellen, don't be threatening us with you leaving. We have already lost a few good people out of this group and really can't afford to loose any more quality. Do you realize how bad it will be if there is nothing but the likes of me around in a group? The earth would shift on it's axis and fire will fall from the skies.


Ph, Hopefully the ice attack will subside soon. I love seeing your snow rides in pictures and in pictures only. 


Stan, I hear a bit of relief in your posts now and hope to continue hearing that as I read more of them. 

Well, it seems I am still on the lookout for property. The last 3 I've been interested in have contracts on them now. I am not discouraged as I know the right one for me is out there waiting on me to see it.



Good morning all and have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

dp for some reason


----------



## Celeste

Rick is right. You can't leave us Ellen.

About the ice on the driveways and roads. If we get any ice at all, we just stay home. I don't mean just my family. I mean the entire state of Georgia.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

What can I say but, I love you guys. I would be lost without ya. Checking in with yall is the first thing I do in the a.m. and the last thing at night. Being a part of this group is very important to me. Thank you for making it a place that I enjoy going to.:thumbsup:

Angel came to the fence to greet me this a.m.. She has such a gentle way about her. She moves out of my way and is not pushy at all. I don't feel uneasy with her walking me behind like I did with Red and River. Red charged me one time and just didn't feel comfy with River. This mare likes me to hug her around her neck. She likes to interact. What a nice change. Big soft eyes. She is calm and doesn't jump. She is good for me because her calmness seems contagious. Again, thank yall for the encouragement. I really was about to give up on finding a horse.

I am working with my hens and getting them use to confinement. She game chickens taught some of my hens how to escape their outer pen. I am having to be creative, but so far so good. The next step is to get them use to staying in the smaller more secure area during pleasant weather. This way during the cool days of spring and fall, I can take a few days away and they will be ok. As long as they have water and food and are safe from predators. Confinement, if they are accustom to it, will not be tramatic. I would love to take Angel to some close horse camps and overnite. 

I am looking forward to setting up dressage lessons and working with Angel. For the first time this scenario seems possible.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hopefully, my little dancing happy faces are not premature:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a great day. I think it is cold everywhere, so stay warm and safe. 

God bless and keep


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, you can do this.

Another thing, you are not the only person to go through a stage where you temporarily lose your nerve. I have had major issues with my horse lately, and I think that 90% of the problem is that I had let her intimidate me. 

I have spent a ton of time working with her in the arena and now we are getting along much better, even on trails. She got caught up in some vines on Sunday and spooked and bolted for a few strides. My daughter was with me and she tried to block the path out with her horse, so I am sure that helped. But because I have been working with her, I was able to calm her down and get her stopped. Then we continued and had a pleasant ride. 

I only noticed after the slight panic was over that I personally didn't panic. She did; and she responded to my calmness.

So what I am saying is that by working with her in the arena and close to the house, not only has she gotten better, but I have gotten better. It would have scared the dickens out of me not too long ago. Instead, I hung on nicely and got her calmed down.

I guess what I am saying is that the more you ride Angel, the better you both will get.


----------



## mfed58

We finally got out on a ride on Sunday! It was one of those special days. The weather was perfect! maybe a tad bit windy. Most importantly though, it was my wife's first ride since she broke her arm back in June. what a battle she had. While pulling a water hose through the barn, the hose caught on the bottom of a gate and without looking she grabbed it, and gave it a big tug. Next thing we knew she was on the ground with a double compound fracture. Yep, both bones broke, and protruding from her arm. Eight months and three surgeries later she finally is able to get back up on her Goliath with enough strength and confidence to go outside of the round pen. I packed a bag of chips and a couple extra bottles of tea, and off we went! It was a perfect, uneventful, relaxing ride. Actually, it was her first real ride of any length on her new Percheron, Goliath. So it was even more special for her. It was really nice having my wife back beside me on a ride! I was getting tired of riding by myself all the time!


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Thanx for sharing that with me. Really helps to know that this happens and is not something that is insurmountable. Looks like we're in for some frigid temps and my riding her will be delayed. Her owner told me that one of her attributes was that she could be unridden for a period and she would be the same even then. So with that in mind, I will just wait these cold temps out. Surely there will be some mild, sunny days soon. I am ready for spring:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Mfed58 That sounds wonderful. That ride will probably be on the top of the list of her favorite rides. So glad she is better. Injuries like that can have a lasting effect on a person. I fell one day on the asphalt drive outside of the house I was living in at that time. I had just had both knees replaced and managed not to injure them. But, when I came to an abrupt stop when my head hit the hard surface, I looked and the two middle fingers on my right hand were dislocated and bent backwards at the first joint. I don't know which was the most traumatic. The injuries from the fall, or looking at my hand with two of its fingers pointing in the wrong direction. The knuckle joints broke thru the skin and were pertruding out. Still makes me break out in a sweat just thinking about it. Of course rattling my brain at inpact didn't help me either. 

Really glad yall had a good ride. Hope you will have many more.


----------



## Blue

*Mfed58*, that sounds like the perfect kind of ride. I wish I could get my husband to ride with me, but he prefers things louder and faster. Percheron huh? My Lacey in my avatar is 1/2 percheron. Love her solid feel.

*Ellen* with these cold temps maybe you could get out there with Angel and throw an old blanket over her back a couple times. Good desensitizing. Doesn't have to be a horse blanket, just an old quilt maybe. Sit and read to her. They love that! Stay warm.


----------



## Roadyy

Just think.. In another month we spring forward an hour and really get to enjoy more daylight in the evenings. Will that not be nice? Let's do this!!!

mfed58m glad your wife was able to enjoy saddle time again and is healing mentally and physically.

Ellen, windy, frigid days are great days to slowly work on desensitizing with blankets and grocery bags tied to the fencing.


Update on Doc. I have been focusing on checking out his butt twice a day. Yep, I been looking at a guys butt. No Diarrhea for over a week now and he is showing signs of weight gain. I need to put a tape on him to keep records, but you can visually see the fat gaining around the rib area again.


----------



## Blue

That's great news Roadyy! Keep an eye on that butt.

We don't get daylight savings here. So it's the same old same old day after day. Drudgery.:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue What are we going to do. Our Rick looking at male posteriors. And you are talking about drudgery? A note on the good side is you don't have to go thru jet lag when there is no time change. This year was my worst yet for adjusting to the time change.

Rick I am glad the ole boy doing better. Was worried there for a while. Maybe he's over whatever was wrong. It is amazing to me how a big animal like a horse can be so fragile. Glad he is doing better.

Well, if you drive by here over the next couple of days, you may just see me out there sacking Angel out. Thanx for the suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Ya know. I remember when I was younger and Arizona tried Daylight Savings. It was awful for us. So many parts of our state never really cool down at night so when the sun is still out at 10pm it's confusing. My personal take on it is when you have animals like we all do it really doesn't matter what time it is. What needs to get done, needs to get done. Doesn't much matter in the light or the dark. I'd rather have the light so I can see where the bugs are!


----------



## ellen hays

Went out and gave Angel a fleck of hay and gave my hens some scratch. 

I believe for dinner tonight, I am having field peas and green beans from the garden. Got some buttermilk the other day and will use a hen egg and some cornmeal to make some cornbread. I don't even think I will have any meat. May top it all off with cornbread crumbled into my buttermilk as dessert. Yum. 

We have an event called the Blooming Festival in April. It is tradition for me and my friend, D, to go every year. One vendor brings in a portable mill and sells cornmeal. I think I will buy several bags. That way all but the buttermilk will be from a source other than the grocery store. 

Hopefully, the ground will be dry enough to till for my tators. I can't wait for the garden to become part of my daily routine. Those new tators are the best eating there is. If I had some to cook for tonight, it would be a fearsome feast. I am going to put out green onions this year. Can you imagine having them chopped up in the green beans. Oh my goodness!!! I went out to the garden and looked at the soil. If it doesn't rain in the next couple of days, I am going to turn in some peat into the area I plant my tators and get ready to plant tators. 

I can't imagine any better way of living: Good horse, fresh food from the garden and fresh hen eggs. Maybe next year I can set my green field up and put venison in the freezer. Life is great. Who could ask for more. Except to see green leaves on the trees and grass a growin.

uh oh RANT!!! A good rant. YEAH!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ya know. I remember when I was younger and Arizona tried Daylight Savings. It was awful for us. So many parts of our state never really cool down at night so when the sun is still out at 10pm it's confusing. My personal take on it is when you have animals like we all do it really doesn't matter what time it is. What needs to get done, needs to get done. Doesn't much matter in the light or the dark. *I'd rather have the light so I can see where the bugs are!*


I go out in the middle of the night if I think I need to check on my animals.

I like doing stuff during the day also, because of rattlesnakes. I know you are familiar with avoiding them. It's a lot easier to see them during the day. Then sometimes ya have to look twice.


----------



## Happy Place

I will deal with the cold any day, as long as I don't have to deal with snakes! We really don't have venomous snakes in MI. Well, technically, we do have rattle snakes, but I have never in my life come across one.

The sun was shining so pretty today that I let the hens out to wander. They don't go far cuz there is about 2' snow out there!:rofl: I really believe we get more eggs when they can free range. We are lucky that we get eggs all year. I'm only getting about 6 eggs a day from my 18 but I have neighbors who aren't getting any!

Ellen- you are doing fine with your girl. Spend quiet time with her. It already sounds like you are connecting. Give her a hug from me! :hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen- you are doing fine with your girl. Spend quiet time with her. It already sounds like you are connecting. Give her a hug from me! :hug:


Thanx HP

I am getting ready to go feed hens and mare. She really seems to be a good girl. Thanx and I will give her a hug. Have a good nite.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste;7011226
About the ice on the driveways and roads. If we get any ice at all said:


> Wish all the people who think Colorado is California (plus other states not so winter-inclined) would do that:shock:


----------



## Blue

Ellen, popped in real quick to see what's up. And read your post. Now I'm hungry for field peas and onions! Darn and it's Tacos tonight.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

Ellen - it is good to hear you sounding more positive and looking forward to some dressage lessons on Angel.

Roadyy- I hope you find the right property soon. I assume you are looking for horse property? Glad to here Doc is putting on some weight. I hope he keeps it up.

Stan - good to see you around. That Bugs is a character! You and he seem a good match.

AnitaAnne - Squiggy is adorable! I went to the pet store today to get crickets for the lizards and ended up gazing at the GP's there. Tempting, but I didn't take one home though as I am trying to wait patiently on a Boxer puppy.

HappyPlace - how cold does it get there? I'm thinking of getting chickens, but don't know how well they will fare in the winter here. Do they lay as many eggs in the winter?

Blue - I think I remember when Arizona tried daylight savings. It didn't make sense at all, especially since the length of the days there hardly vary from season to season. If I recall, all it did was to make for some dreadfully hot evenings.

We live so far North that we are already seeing the days getting longer. Two weeks ago, it was dark when I got to work and dark when I got home. Now I arrive in the light and make it home just in time to feed without a headlamp. Once daylight savings hits us, our days seem to get longer even faster. I am so much looking forward to those long days where the sun is up until 11pm! Until then, we treat slip sliding on the ice and snow like a winter sport. We call it car curling...


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> Ellen, popped in real quick to see what's up. And read your post. Now I'm hungry for field peas and onions! Darn and it's Tacos tonight.


Taco Tuesday!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan: Your note to Ellen was the sweetest thing I have ever heard. I pray your legal matters get cleared up soon so you can breathe and enjoy life fully again.

Has your DW had a check up lately, could be something medically making her so tired. Just a thought. 

Ellen: you are well loved here, and we don't get tired of you! I look forward to hearing what is up with Auntie Ellen, her little chicks, and her burning desire to find a horse to ride. 

Now I am thinking of cornbread from freshly ground cornmeal. Yummy. 

We had leftovers from last night, baked chicken, garlic potatoes, and green beans. Meant to make biscuits, but forgot. Trying to eat healthier, and have been cooking more, which makes DD very happy. 

Sounds like you had a good day with Miss Angel, and she is already starting to bond with you. Wonderful that "C" said she is the type of horse that can be left for a while, and ride off same as always. That is exactly the type of horse I look for when I am horse shopping. No fuss, no bother, just fun. 

Roadyy: I can't wait for the time change to come! I love it when we spring forward and it isn't dark at 4 pm anymore. 

So nice of you to keep your eye on Doc's butt for your DD, I have been doing the same with Dreamer for years. Just wait until all that green grass starts shooting up...I'd advise you to keep a healthy distanse from that rear...:lol:

Sorry you missed out on the property, the right one will come at the right time. How is the new barn working out? 

My news for today is not so good. Tasha had at least two more seizures today. First one about 5 am. Then I was gone most of the day with DD doing her pre-op exam and registration for her wisdom teeth extraction. When I tried to open the door, Tasha was seizing right in front of it. Dang. I had to kind of push her with the door to squeeze in, and as soon as I did she stopped seizing. So I think her head was stuck in a position that was keeping the seizure going. This has happened before when she's become trapped against something. 

I hate it I wasn't here to help her. :-(

I gave her 2.5mg of Valium right before we left, and another 2.5mg after her seizure tonight. I sure hope that's the last of them for a while. :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

Car-curling!! :rofl: Too funny Tracy! 

Be careful, very careful going into pet shops. Those darn workers are very quick to plop a GP in your hands if you stare at them too long. I was patiently waiting until Easter time to decide if I wanted another rabbit, and now I have Squiggy in Bunny's cage. 

Whatever will I do when I see the little Easter bunnies? 

G'night all


----------



## Koolio

I am sorry Tasha is having such a tough time Anita Anne...


----------



## Blue

Anita, I'm so sorry for Tasha and you. That must be horrible to come home to find.:hug:


----------



## Stan

*weather*

Just to boost you all. Here in New Zealand, the land of milk and honey, or is that the long white cloud, its over cast and threatening to rain. I have noticed in the mornings the sun is sleeping in. I'm getting off to work at the same time but now I have the truck lights on.
Temp has dropped a degree or two so sleeping at night is easer. However the sunny days will return if only for a month then its all yours. Your snow will melt away and riding you will go. Now you are all feeling good about the change in the weather heading your way I will remind you I live in the winterless north. No snow or ice in the winter just cool weather so sleeping at night is easy. I do have a concern for my friend Rick. Mate you are checking out the wrong butts.:lol::lol::lol::lol: But it is good to hear most are doing O/K.


----------



## Roadyy

Butt he likes it when I rubbit.


He is definitely getting his energy back too. He was bucking and kicking at LM as LM was trying to run him off the fence when I got there last night. He has gotten accustomed to meeting me at the fence for his cookies to treat for ulcers then heading for his bowl to get his meal. He might be bottom 3, but he doesn't take but so much off LM. lol


My grandson stayed with us night before last then I picked up his mother(my daughter) and his brother to stay the night last night. Her fiance has a family member that has been given 3 weeks to live from tumor. They are getting Hospice set up at his home then sending him home to live out his days. 


Ellen, it really is great to see the lifted chin and bright smile in your posts now. It is a wonderful sight.


HP, glad the chickens are still popping out breakfast for the mornings even if they are coming out as ice eggs.

Thought I would share what has been keeping me busy here at work this week.

They come to me like this.
















Then go out on the yard like this.









Here is how we spent the afternoon after feeding the boys. GREAT TIME spent with family both Human and Horse.


----------



## Blue

Wonderful pictures Roadyy. So sorry for what your daughter is going through right now. It's hard. How is your MIL doing?

Going to try to get out for a ride today.


----------



## Roadyy

MIL is still improving that we can see. She has another consultation on Monday. Wife is off due to President's Day so she will go with her this time.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey everyone. Hope the day finds all well. This will be the last mild day for a couple of weeks. When I say mild, I mean by southern standards. What is coming up maybe balmy and tropical for you guys farther north. The little John Deere was calling me to crank it up and go to the garden. May just till where I am planting tators and let the soil rest until the next frigid air moves thru. Will buy some seed potatoes within the next couple of weeks and get ready to plant. Yeah!!

AA Sorry to hear about Tasha. I know seeing her like this is difficult, but you are doing everything in your power to help her. I am sure she realizes that with in her capacity. That probably makes it much easier for her.:hug:Hang in there.

Talking about pet shops, TSC always has chicks and ducks. It probably will be everything I can do to keep from buying a bunch of chicks to add to my hen herd. So I truly understand the strain of temptation you are talking about.

Koolio Tacos. Yum!! Sounds like a good meal to me. I wonder how venison tacos would be. Oh my goodness. I think you have given me an idea for dinner tonight:thumbsup:

Yeah, I really do feel positive about things and want to get involved with lessons with my horse. This is all I have wanted for the past decade. I hope I can see spring make an entrance on the horse trails from horseback. Getting out there and doing riding lessons. Work out at the gym. Have the prettiest garden in the community. And most of all, enjoy.

Koolio Car Kurling.....sounds a bit Olympic. Maybe that would be a good event to add to the Olympics. Very interesting concept. I am sure it is one of those things that can keep you on the edge of your seat. Especially when there is another object in the path of your car while it is kurling.:shock: Sorry for the misspelling....Curling.:?

Rick Is that welding equipment? Not real familiar with what is used in the job, but have seen some welders with that generator looking equipment. I would say that you have had your hands full coordinating and setting all of that up. 

Hope MIL is doing well.

Love the pics. Especially the one with you, Little Man, and the girls. You need to enlarge that one and frame it. Very nice. (Very last one on your post)

Blue Hope you have a good ride. Enjoy

Stanley "Land of milk and honey" Sounds wonderful. No tomatoes cause Buggsie ate them all:lol::lol::lol: 

Hope legal things wind down soon and free you up for the good things in life:thumbsup: You are overdue for some "trekking"

Hope everyone has a good day. I am spending some time with Angel and enjoying the last mild day we will have for a while.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

Kar Kurling!:rofl::rofl: That may be the winter version of a demolition derby! I'd go watch :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue It does sound exciting:clap:It is one of those things I'd rather be watching than participating in.


----------



## ellen hays

Kar Kurling


----------



## Roadyy

That is my grandson in the blue coat and daughter in the brown sweater. They had a blast.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was 35, sunny, with almost no wind and I had the afternoon off work.. but the ice crust on the snow is still strong enough to hold my weight. Ugh. BUT, my amazing DH came home from work at lunch to run the skid around the farm and break up the @%&*ing ice so I could ride!! :clap:

While riding the same 2ish mile loop (well, more like a big figure 8) over and over isn't the most exciting thing in the world, it's sure better than being stuck in the house!! Since I didn't have time to get both boys out individually, I decided to try ponying from Sultan for the first time. I figured worse case, the snow would make for a soft landing and we were never more than 1/2 mile from home. :wink:





























The boys behaved wonderfully and all my limbs are still attached. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Awesome, Phantom!b(& very nice of your DH to make a route!). Great pictures! Koodos on conditioning in that weather!


----------



## Blue

Good afternoon! Had a very interesting day and I know that I can count on you all to either validate my feelings or put me in my place. 

DIL and I trailered out this morning to an area off 89a by the big catholic church. Koolio, you probably remember that area. Nice, easy if you want. I was going to take her on the loop that connects with what is actually an historic trail called the "Lime Kilns Trail" It's an old trail that the founding family of Cottonwood actually used to haul by mule limestone from south of sedona to a kiln they had built just outside of Cottonwood. The brick they made built a lot of this town. Anyway, there's a connecting trail that makes for a very nice 2 hour loop. 

It was windy! And got windier as we rode out. Anyway, it was a good test for her Chip as we always need to know how are horses are inclined to behave in differing weather. So far so good. I've been thrown off of my big paint in this area before so it was a good go for him too. He has really come a long way in the past year.

Fully intended to make the full 2 hour loop but got caught up in the wind. It was awful! Then after we crossed the road and went about 300 hundred yards found a dead horse. Ugh. I hate it when this happens. I couldn't get close enough to see what truly happened but on hind leg was caught up in the fork of a tree. My horse wouldn't let me get close enough to see what happened, but close enough to be sure it was dead. I got one picture on my phone (which I can't see) and called the local law. I told them I couldn't tell if it had been dumped or got caught up and couldn't get loose. At any rate, I didn't see much decomposition so I was guessing fairly recently. But, I'm no forensics expert. 

Told dispatch where we were and she was really nice saying it was county and she could give me their number. I said I'm in a saddle and don't have a pen but I could call back when we get back to the truck. She was really helpful and said she'd go ahead and call the county sheriff and with luck they would get there about the time we were getting back. 

Ok. We rode out and got disgusted with the wind and cold and decided to head back toward home. Maybe in our little valley it would be less windy. Well just as we got back to the trailer, the deputy drove up. Really nice guy. Turns out I've ridden (and got drunk) with his SIL! Anyway, he took down all my info and went to check it out. We got loaded up and just as we were pulling out he drove back up and said that it was definitely dumped and he's going to get a partner out to help him turn it over and look for a brand or tattoo. Good for him for caring. We talked for a few minutes and found out all the people we know together, so I decided to ask him a question.

Now here is where some of you will say I'm a moron and some will say good for you. Just need to know if I over reacted.

Continued


----------



## Happy Place

Hi All, 
Koolio, I think if you were to have chickens, you would need some source of heat. That gets tricky...fire hazard. Tomorrow it will get down to 11. It does get down below zero. I have no heat in the coop and they manage fine. When it gets super cold, they sometimes get a touch of frostbite on their combs. You'd have to check in your area for info. My chickens lay all year long but there is a marked drop off in egg production. When the days get short, they lay fewer eggs. I can already tell the days are getting longer because I am getting more eggs every day 
.
I have yoga tonight and I just don't wanna go! It's getting cold and my sinuses are a mess! I can't eat for 2 hours before yoga and I haven't had dinner yet. That means if I go, I don't get dinner until about 8:30 WAHHHH . I'm just a whiney mess tonight.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Good afternoon! Had a very interesting day and I know that I can count on you all to either validate my feelings or put me in my place.
> 
> DIL and I trailered out this morning to an area off 89a by the big catholic church. Koolio, you probably remember that area. Nice, easy if you want. I was going to take her on the loop that connects with what is actually an historic trail called the "Lime Kilns Trail" It's an old trail that the founding family of Cottonwood actually used to haul by mule limestone from south of sedona to a kiln they had built just outside of Cottonwood. The brick they made built a lot of this town. Anyway, there's a connecting trail that makes for a very nice 2 hour loop.
> 
> It was windy! And got windier as we rode out. Anyway, it was a good test for her Chip as we always need to know how are horses are inclined to behave in differing weather. So far so good. I've been thrown off of my big paint in this area before so it was a good go for him too. He has really come a long way in the past year.
> 
> Fully intended to make the full 2 hour loop but got caught up in the wind. It was awful! Then after we crossed the road and went about 300 hundred yards found a dead horse. Ugh. I hate it when this happens. I couldn't get close enough to see what truly happened but on hind leg was caught up in the fork of a tree. My horse wouldn't let me get close enough to see what happened, but close enough to be sure it was dead. I got one picture on my phone (which I can't see) and called the local law. I told them I couldn't tell if it had been dumped or got caught up and couldn't get loose. At any rate, I didn't see much decomposition so I was guessing fairly recently. But, I'm no forensics expert.
> 
> Told dispatch where we were and she was really nice saying it was county and she could give me their number. I said I'm in a saddle and don't have a pen but I could call back when we get back to the truck. She was really helpful and said she'd go ahead and call the county sheriff and with luck they would get there about the time we were getting back.
> 
> Ok. We rode out and got disgusted with the wind and cold and decided to head back toward home. Maybe in our little valley it would be less windy. Well just as we got back to the trailer, the deputy drove up. Really nice guy. Turns out I've ridden (and got drunk) with his SIL! Anyway, he took down all my info and went to check it out. We got loaded up and just as we were pulling out he drove back up and said that it was definitely dumped and he's going to get a partner out to help him turn it over and look for a brand or tattoo. Good for him for caring. We talked for a few minutes and found out all the people we know together, so I decided to ask him a question.
> 
> Now here is where some of you will say I'm a moron and some will say good for you. Just need to know if I over reacted.
> 
> Continued


Sounds to me like you did the right thing...


----------



## Blue

While DIL and I were riding out, there was a couple walking. Lots of hikers out there and I think that's great. I'm not that energetic that's why I ride a horse, but whatever jingles your spurs, right? They had a little dog with them. Of course my heeler stayed right with me but DIL's mix went off to investigate. Now, Brandi is friendly. She WASN'T barking, WASN'T growling, lunging, hackles, nothing. It was obvious to me and I was a distance away that she just wanted to say hello.

The man instantly and without any provocation, PULLED OUT A GUN AND POINTED AT HER. I yelled "No! She's Nice! She just wants to play!" He didn't put the gun away, but at least lowered it a little. Brandi was sniffing their dog and she went around in front of the couple and the man raised the gun at her again. I swear to you, Brandi was just looking up at him wagging her tail as if to say "you got treats?"

I yelled again, and in that nano second I was really glad I didn't have my gun with me. While I'm yelling at him that she's friendly, and DIL is calling Brandi to come back he finally put the gun back in his pocket and as we crossed direction Brandi came back to us. Whew! Catastrophe averted.

My question to the deputy (and I told him exactly what happened) was, would we have had any recourse? He said I wasn't allowed to shoot them, but I could report them. Yes there is a leash law here and the ONLY exception was working dogs. Well there ya go. I have a heeler and DIL has a lab mix. We were out looking for stray calves and distressed cows. Happens all the time. He even agreed.

So, am I wrong for being upset with this man? Brandi was so obviously just making friends. I understand that people have bad experiences and don't know a dog, but this guy was a little too quick on the gun. I carry a gun, but it's a HUGE responsibility. You need to be sure you know what you mean.

Anyway, it all ended ok. We loaded up and came back to "our side of the tracks" and rode Copper Canyon. Found a new trail that the cows laid in that will get us across a ravine I've been trying to cross for years! We were out of water and the dogs were getting tired so it was a good point to head back. But that will be our next project. It opens out to an area that I've been wanting to explore. Need more water, a lunch and my gun. And I think I'll take my trusty ol' Lacey.

So tell me honestly. Am I overreacting to someone pointing a gun at our dog? We've already decided we're going to put the shock collar on her next time so she doesn't wander so far. She's friendly. Just wants to play.


----------



## Blue

Happy, many people in this area just put heat lamps out at night. My friend that sells eggs, lost production and she put in a sun lamp for "daylight". Production went right back up!


----------



## corgi

If someone pointed a gun at my dog, I would have gone off!!!

That being said, I have been on the other side as well. Our corgi has been attacked TWICE by dogs that were unleashed while he was on a leash and we were walking around the neighborhood. Both times resulted in an emergency vet trip. The first time, the owner was very apologetic and paid the vet bill. The other time it was a dog that belonged to a jerk that refused to take responsibility so we pressed charges and he had to go to court and was fined for not having control of his dog and not having her vaccinated or registered with the county. He ended up paying $600 in court fees. Would have been cheaper to just offer to pay our vet bill.

We carry a large axe handle when we walk Wyatt now and will not hesitate to bash an attacking dog in the head but we don't automatically raise it anytime a dog comes near us.

I am guessing this man had a bad experience before and I feel that pulling out a gun was not an unjustified action but pointing it at your dog went a little overboard. Especially after you assured him she was friendly.

I understand why you are angry. I don't think you overreacted, because I would be feeling the same way.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, you didn't overreact at all. That guy was obviously stupid about guns (and for sure couldn't read the dog's behavior). This is why smart people want to keep their guns...because of the proliferation of them in this country among stupid people. Sad. Is what is until it's not.


----------



## Blue

Corgi, thank you. And, you're right. People have bad experiences because of other stupid people. I've been bitten, my son has been attacked. But to automatically pull a gun? That's serious S***.

TJ, thanks. Means a lot. I know that you know guns and what they're capable of. Makes me wonder if this man even knew what the repercussions could be? I don't know. I was always taught that a firearm isn't a threat. It's the end. 

Brandi's recall is moderate. We will work on it being excellent.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue;7019018
TJ said:


> Obviously not & yes it is.


----------



## ellen hays

PH 13 Beautiful pictures. Thanx for sharing it with us.

Koolio I have one of the red heat lamps for my girls. Whether it helps or not I can't tell. Those single digit nights are when I leave on. I just make sure it isn't close to anything flammable. The girls have their days laying eggs. Some days more than others. I don't know if the light affects them or the time of year. They are pretty steady. 

Blue I don't like any body pulling a firearm out. It is bad judgement to carelessly brandish a firearm. They might have had a bad experience, but when you draw a firearm it should be to use it. It is a very serious thing. How did that person know that yall weren't armed. Some would have considered that a threatening act. Some would have considered to have been in need of defense and pulled their weapons and fired. That's how people get killed over things they ought not. Some one needs to talk seriously with that guy.

I think you did the right thing about the horse. Someone could have lost one and reported it. They would never find the horse if someone did not tip off the police. 


Hey Everybody

I have been trying to send this picture to my email for 2 days. It finally went.


----------



## Blue

What a beauty!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> They might have had a bad experience, but when you draw a firearm it should be to use it. It is a very serious thing. How did that person know that yall weren't armed. Some would have considered that a threatening act. Some would have considered to have been in need of defense and pulled their weapons and fired. That's how people get killed over things they ought not.


This is exactly my opinion, too.

While I can understand being wary about a strange dog approaching (and I think reinforcing instant recall on her loose dog is a necessary thing for your DIL, Blue), pulling out a _gun_ in response is a whole other issue. I have no problem with firearms, but I have a def issue with someone so quick to brandish one! :shock:

ellen: the mare is lovely!


----------



## Blue

Husband came home and helped me put words to exactly how angry I am. 

We both have concealed permits. Taken classes, practice regularly, take it seriously.

I have no problem with someone placing their hand on their hip in a "ready to defend" posture. (i've been there) I don't even have that much trouble with someone taking their gun out of their pocket and holding it lax, pointed at the ground, finger *off* the trigger. I DO have a problem with someone taking a gun out of their pocket and POINTING it without discerning the threat.

I'm still wound up about this. I will never again go riding without my gun.

Ugh. I need to relax.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue, I feel the same way. Once you point, you mean business. That guy needs to assess his situations a little better or he will wind up getting shot over nothing!

I made myself go to yoga. Better strength, better flexibility, better balance. Namaste


----------



## Blue

Happy, good for you. I have wondered if I should look into yoga. It sounds so relaxing.


----------



## Remali

Oh man Blue, what a horrible and scary thing to have happened. I would have been so upset, if it had been me I'd have to report the crazy nut who pulled the gun on your dog, he went way too far for no reason. In my opinion you did not over-react at all.


----------



## Stan

Blue I don't think you over reacted just reacted to protect your pet.
As for pulling a gun at the dog that may have been the over reaction. But take a look at the other side that person may have had a bad experience with a dog and the is the result. Then again it may have been posturing for your benefit.

We don't carry guns in NZ. Not allowed to defend your self. We have to just stand there and be assaulted because if we defend ourselves we can be the one that ends up in the court. 
I the burglar tries to get out the window and you catch him half way out, and he hurts himself in the scuffle. You stand a good chance of being charged with assault. so come on over to my world where the criminal has all the power.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Quick pop in to say HI! Extremely busy in this neck of the woods.

I'm skimming the last couple days.

Ellen, you getting time with that 'pony' of yours? Oh, how I envy the TIME you get to spend with her. I LOVE the days I can sit out in the pasture for a good hour or more with a good book and a horsey nibbling grass/hay nearby. The sound of the munch/crunch is so therapeutic. I haven't even had time to brush my two. IT seems to be rush, rush, rush. HOping you are spending as much time as possible with that pretty girl. 

Launching RIDE STRONG today!! SOOOO excited!! 17 kids signed up. They all will get a 'horse'.  I have Breyer horses for all. It's going to be as experiencal as I can get it!!

Just booked my hotel for the Equine Affaire. HP, you going?

OK, gotta run.

RIDE STRONG everyone!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning Nicker and good luck today!! How exciting...and 17 kids, wow, that's quite a turn out, have fun!!


----------



## Roadyy

I agree that pulling it out and keeping it lax in a position to become instantly deadly would have been a more experienced reaction by the guy. If you would have called out to me that the dog was friendly then I would have responded with "Thank You, but I will be prepared just in case." While holding the gun at my side and standing where a quick twist of the wrist would have it pointed at the dog. Yes, my finger would have been along side instead of on the trigger and my thumb on the safety. If it were in my pocket while the dog is within 2 feet of me or my dog then that is too long to react and I'll not ruin a good jacket by shooting through the pocket. lol

Ellen, beaut!!!

PH, glad you got some figure 8 skating done up yunder.

Looks like it is getting another cold spell here. 31*F tonight, 35*F Sunday night, 30*F Wednesday night. Highs around 50 on those days. Inbetween will be 60 to 70*F so could cause some sickness for most, but riding for me. 

If the weather is going to be nice the weekend of the 21st then I am going camping up where we rode this past weekend. Yep, ya'll just keep plowing flour around the fields and I'll keep plowing sand around the trails.



Good Morning.


----------



## Blue

*Remali*, you know what's weird is that I wasn't scared or worried at all until it was over and we were all on our way. I was upset that he pointed that weapon at our dog, but didn't realize until after the fact that he could very well have pointed at us! Dumb.

*Stan*, I still remember when it was similar to that here. Don't think things got changed suddenly, just a slow and steady people standing up for themselves. Personally I think that some of these recent changes in our gun laws are a deliberate set up to take them all away. Things have gotten more relaxed and so when a school shooting or home invasion happens people start screaming about gun control and blaming the law abiding people instead of the criminal.

Hey! It just dawned on me. That man that pointed the gun at our dog. His car was parked right there at the forestry fence and we saw him pulling out and driving away while we were talking to that deputy about the dead horse! Hmmm, I wonder if he's afraid we called to report him and his gun? :lol: That would be a little bit funny. Mean, but funny.

*Nicker*, good luck today! I'm anxious to hear all about it tonight. You must be beside yourself with excitement.

*Roadyy*, you're right. If someone was truly concerned about a situation with a dog, I wouldn't have a problem with your description of a gun stance. And not only would it be a shame to ruin a jacket by shooting through the pocket, but you risk hurting yourself even more. Actually, I don't mind seeing a weapon. I prefer to know who all around me is armed and who's not.

Well, it's over. It happened and I can't change that, but we WILL work more with this dog. She's very friendly and wants to play with everyone, but needs to improve her recall. She's gotten much better about staying in the yard. Still need to lock her in the house when nobody is home, but at least she's learned that when we're home she gets praised for being a "good girl". When nobody's home, I think she gets bored and goes looking for someone to hang out with.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Hope everyone is doing well. The polar vortex is striking again. Oh, me. I am not fond of these frigid temps, but have to keep in mind the benefits as well. Ima thinkin about all those veggie chompin bugs that will bite the dirt over the next week. Still, I am searching for spring Hope everyone fares well.

Nickers I am excited about Ride Strong. Sounds like it is going to be very beneficial to young ones. I know with you in charge it will go well. Hurry home and fill us in.

HP I am going to do palates. I have gotten so stiff over the past year. This year when I went under the house for freeze prep, I had to park my rtv next to the access, so when I came out I would have something to climb up on that was sturdy to get off of the ground. Last year I was able to stand by using a palate move. I am so weak now, I would have hurt myself if I tried it. 

Stanley The thought of being unarmed is frightening. The situation is like a double edge sword. Situations like Blue faced is a possibilty with the right to bear arms, but if that right were removed, the crims would be the ones to have access to the weapons and we would be defenseless. The thought of being hemmed up with no defense is terrifying. The lack of conscience and values in today's society would make being at the mercy of some a terrifying thought. On the lighter side, you transversing that hillside unarmed with them crim women could have been harrowing to say the least:shock::lol::lol::lol:

Ramali Good to see ya

Well hope everyone stays safe and has a good day. I going to get ready for the polar vortex's frigid delivery. You guys stay warm and safe. Will post atcha later. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: WOW. That was quite an adventure, and not in a good way. I think you handled everything perfectly. finding a dead horse would be horrible, then having an idiot threaten violence to your poor dog, when you are right there! Jeez. 

I would be really worried about the sanity of someone that pulls a gun on a dog that is with its owners, and is non-threatening. If he thinks you reported him to the sheriff, all the better. I sure would have reported him, because that is not sane behavior. Even if I can get past the fact that he pulled the gun initially, to continue to threaten the dog, (actually I think that is a threat to you) is insanity and a lack of good judgement. 

The only dogs I know of that have a clue about what it means to have a gun pulled on them would be attack trained dogs. And they would attack a person with a gun. 

So why threaten a dog with a gun when it doesn't know what that means? 

It just doesn't make sense, and I get the feeling he WANTED to kill. Did he want to get in a shootout with you? Scary stuff. 

Nicker: Have fun with your RIDE STRONG program. Breyer horses for everyone, what a fabulous idea! 

Ellen: Angel is such a beauty! I too am dreading the coming cold weather. I really prefer our southern winters to be in the 40-60 degree range. I am a bit concerned about the lack of rain this winter. Normally it is a mudhole all Jan & Feb, and this year just cold. I want to make sure there is enough water for hay. 

Roadyy: lovely family pictures! Nothing better for kids than a beautiful horse! Good for Doc standing up to LM! He must be feeling better, your DD must be thrilled about that too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok HF friends, I came across this video of a cockatoo that has to go to the vet for a nail trimming, and I was :rofl: just had to share! The second half is the best!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UUjJysUMTw


----------



## Roadyy

Couldn't understand exactly what it was saying, but got the logistics of the conversations and his dislike for the idea. lol


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Couldn't understand exactly what it was saying, but got the logistics of the conversations and his dislike for the idea. lol


I suspect that it was just as well that he was hard to understand.......... :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

I don't think the bird was wanting to go to the Dr.! So much so, he was spouting expletives. I am not sure what the little fella was saying, but I think one time he called the man a butt head and at another time he implied that his momma was a canine. Oh my goodness. Poor little fella.:lol: So stressed out. :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think native Cockatoo sounds something like robot or martian talk! 

After a while, I think I almost understand the little fellow, and I thought I heard him ask the man "how would you like it if I stuffed you into that carrier!"

There were some other words that I just can't repeat in polite company! But yeah, something about a Butt, and did he call the man a chicken at the begining?


----------



## Blue

Yeah, I didn't understand much, but I'm pretty sure we all got the gist of it right? Hilarious!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I loaded up my truck with three bags of crushed cans to take to the recycling center today. Thought I would make a few bucks since I didn't win the lotto :-(

Jumped in and turned the key, and "click, click, click". Dang. Good chance the battery is dead, and I parked the truck facing the fence. double dang. 

There is the possibility I could pull up to the other side of the fence with the van (if it will start) and toss jumper cables over the fence to crank it. 

Thought about that again, and it didn't sound like a very safe plan :?

Decided to discuss situation with my friend Rick, and realized a trip to Wally World would be the best option. Headed there to check out trickle chargers or portable jumpers. 

Located the section and had discussion with Rick via text, read directions from *cough* open boxes, and finally discussing with auto repair shop employee. 

Unfortunately, the choices were slim. I wanted a cute little 400 model, but it would only start cars. Trickle chargers available were only for small things, ATVs and such. 
(To be cont)

So came home with this:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cont...

I thought, maybe will be handy out camping if I remember to charge it and bring it. 

Read directions again, and plugged it up to charge fully, as instructed. 

Noticed there was a piece of cardboard over something on the back. Pulled it off, looked and saw a switch. 

Next part is a bit hard to explain, maybe had a brain fart or something...but...turned on the switch and :shock: dang thing started jumping and bucking around. Scared the Shhh out of me!! 

I reacted just like someone touching a hot item; a jerk back, jump up and pull hand quickly back with a little squeal!! 


Then stare at it to see if it will bite me again, then dart hand back in to flip switch off, and repeat step one...all in a nano-second... 

So, I can say with assurance that the compressor works 


I felt sure Rick would want me to share with everyone 

Tomorrow I attemp to actually use it to start the truck. Hope it doesn't bite me again....


----------



## Happy Place

NM horse expo is in March close to me. Might go there instead. I want to see Stacy Westfall!! If I'm really lucky I can go to both. What hotel did you choose?


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Cont...
> 
> I thought, maybe will be handy out camping if I remember to charge it and bring it.
> 
> Read directions again, and plugged it up to charge fully, as instructed.
> 
> Noticed there was a piece of cardboard over something on the back. Pulled it off, looked and saw a switch.
> 
> Next part is a bit hard to explain, maybe had a brain fart or something...but...turned on the switch and :shock: dang thing started jumping and bucking around. Scared the Shhh out of me!!
> 
> I reacted just like someone touching a hot item; a jerk back, jump up and pull hand quickly back with a little squeal!!
> 
> 
> Then stare at it to see if it will bite me again, then dart hand back in to flip switch off, and repeat step one...all in a nano-second...
> 
> So, I can say with assurance that the compressor works
> 
> 
> I felt sure Rick would want me to share with everyone
> 
> Tomorrow I attemp to actually use it to start the truck. Hope it doesn't bite me again....


:rofl::rofl:
I have one of those and they can be tricky! You're going to love it though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> I have one of those and they can be tricky! You're going to love it though.


I hope you are right! I need to be able to use my truck. :evil: 

I plan to stand there with the instructions tightly clutched in my hands, and read them carefully before attempting start up...

For some reason jumping vehicles always makes me nervous. Visions of jumper cables swirling around shooting off electrical flames run through my head, and I jump like a scalded cat when I hook up the cable to the battery and it sparks...

:hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - I taped that piece of cardboard back over the compressor switch; don't want to hit the wrong one when it is clamped to the battery...


----------



## Maryland Rider

God Evening Everyone:

I am battling the cold weather that will be coming this weekend.
I had to allow the Dragon to stop Breathing as early as mid-February,
Remainders of firewood are moldy and or damp.
About 1/2 cord will go to the burn barrel, it's just not good enough.
What's left is about 6 years old and not worth it.

This evening cleaned oil furnace filter and nozzle and fired her up.
All is well and 250 gallons of #2 oil coming tomorrow.
Started wheezing due to the mold residue from the firewood.
Just didn't burn hot enough to keep glass door clean on the Dragon.
My motto if you can't keep the glass clear and clean the wood is for sh#t.

No horse stories from me, nor riding yet, mid March it will begin.

I have not caught up with last 2 days, I will back-track though.

Aquarium project is looking like an underwater jungle.
Lost a guppy during the last week to unknown causes.

Spoke with Ma, she wants to move in by April 1st.
Got a realtor for selling her place, 70's burnt orange shag carpet don't cut it today.
Possibly new carpet and a paint job before selling.

Ma is in good shape for 89 and has her wits about her.
She will be fine when we leave for camping weekends.

Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> NM horse expo is in March close to me. Might go there instead. I want to see Stacy Westfall!! If I'm really lucky I can go to both. What hotel did you choose?


There is a Horse expo in March in my state too....but the other end. It's a five hour trip rather than a 3 hour to EA. I want to go to it one time, but this year I need to meet up with the '******' guy! 

I WANT custom ******!!  Happy Birthday to me! LOL

I'll PM you the hotel. We always stay at the same one.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Extremely busy day yesterday...just got to skim here....

What a DAY! Picture day....Valentinen's Party......RIDE STRONG.....Therapy Dog training! Phew!!!

RIDE STRONG was a HUGE SUCCESS!!:clap::clap: The kids were so excited they could hardly contain themselves.

They had to pick a 'breed' from a bucket, locate their 'horse'. Only one owns a real horse, and only another really knew her breeds, so that made a great learning experience.

We filled in our 'horse record sheet'. They got to name the horse, age, breed, draw markings for the facial features (stars, stripes, snips etc.) The funny part was the sex. Many put 'girl' or 'boy'. I'm like....ah guys.....with horses we call them mares, geldings and stallions.....I explained each. When I tried to explain a gelding....many confused looking faces!:rofl:

We have a LOT to learn, but I am SOOOOOO excited to be the one who gets to do it! OH what fun! 

Their assignment for next time. Find 5 fabulous facts about their 'breed'. As well as their average height and weight! 

OK, gotta run again. I'll try to catch up this weekend.

Stay warm everyone ! It's currently Freezing Your A$$ Off Cold here.....or should I say....freeze my puppies paws cold.....or the hairs in your nostrils freeze when you breathe cold......IT"S COLD!! 1* with wind chill in the negatives. Record lows this weekend. :-x

Catch ya later!


----------



## tjtalon

YAY Nicker! That is so cool, what fun! Those kids are going to learn a lot. If it's a usable idea: Breyer sells tack for their horses (one time I just bought a pattern then made my own English saddle & reins.

That's just way too cold, girlfriend, BRRRRRRRRRRRRR...

(I'm doing my 2nd range qualify today, wish me luck...)


----------



## tjtalon

Good to see you MR!

'70s orange shag....I remember it hid dropped & crunched Cheetos very well...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Luck TJ! 

You'll do GREAT!

Just envision a perfect shoot. Your mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## Roadyy

I was also in a Walmart with my family as the MIL needed some shopping done when the message came through about the jumper box for AA. I will say that as I read the response to her hitting the on button I ,as AA would say, in a nanosecond became a typical Walmart shopper. I laughed so hard that a few people turned and looked to see what the cause was. Of course they quickly turned back to their own lives when they realized I was role playing a Walmart shopper. 


Karma strikes for my laughter at AA's expense. I went out and prepped the horse's breakfast and fire up the truck to warm up while the cubes soak and I make my lunch. Go back out 10 minutes later to leave and find the truck has sprung a fuel leak at the filter. Had to get DW to haul me over to feed the horses and to work. Know what I will be doing this evening.


MN17, congrats on a superb beginning to the program. I hope many years of success are in this for you. I know what you mean about it being very cold. It dipped below 30 here and the sand almost froze over.:rofl::hide:

TJ, good luck on round 2. No not the second round in the chamber.DOH!!

MR, I hope you get over the mold flu quickly. That is no laughing matter.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ, good luck on round 2. No not the second round in the chamber.DOH!!


That one & the other 99!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Luck TJ!
> 
> You'll do GREAT!
> 
> Just envision a perfect shoot. Your mind is a powerful thing.


Thanks Nicker! Taking that thought with me...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: Karma can humble a person..

I am still trying to figure out what I was thinking to push a button on a jump starter when it is IN THE HOUSE hooked up to an outlet. Jeez. 

Then get home to discover I left DD's rootbeer in the shopping cart. Somebody got a freebee, cause I wasn't going back out in that weather. Cold and very windy. Even the horses were hanging out in their stalls, and I rarely see them in there in the winter. 

It dipped below 30 there? I was cursing the cold weather here and thinking how I could move to Florida to be warm, but you have shot that plan to the dust. 

It was in the 20's here, going to be toting hot water to the barn for a few more days. Maybe I can talk the owner into letting me run an extension cord so I can use one of those automatic floats. If i can find one up here. 

When I went to work Wed, there was frost on the windshield. I have to remember to warm up the car in the mornings now. 

How do you up north survive when it is months of this weather? I'll be glad when February is over. 

MR: Moldy wood burning in a dragon is some scary stuff. Might want to get a doc to check your lungs, Roadyy is right, not a laughing matter at all. 

TJ: good luck today!

Nicker: So glad RIDE STRONG is off to a fabulous start! The kids are going to love it! Would have loved hearing you explain about the geldings and seeing the look on those tikes faces :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Cold, but good. Took the hens and Angel some warm water out when I went to feed. Wasn't as cold as forecasted and water wasn't frozen solid, but gave all the girls something lukewarm to drink. I am going to take the check for Angel to C today and get the cd's, see all her horses, and pick up papers on Angel. While getting directions from C, she started talking about riding at a place called Rock Bridge Canyon. I think that's the one AA and Rick were talking about that was near me. She's doing an endurance ride there in May. Sounds like a really nice place. She and a friend are taking trailers and staying a few days and she invited me for a day ride:thumbsup: They are having one of their grandchildren that ride each during the stay. She told me that I could stay in the middle on the trail with the kids and they would take care of us. I really like that idea. Really like the idea of making plans to ride my horse this spring.....period. I hope this will be one of many. Sounds really positive.

AA The dreaded jumper cables. Uncharted territory to transverse thru:shock:. I am always afraid I will blank out and hook it up wrong and something explode. Have done it several times, but for some reason I just am not hardwired to feel comfy with such things. I am like you. When something happens suddenly I am always sure to squeal and jump back 5 fts. Then look around to make sure no one is looking. Let me know how the equipment you purchased works. I probably need something like that around here. 

MR I had to order propane around here. I have been using the heat pump because the level was so low in my house's tank. It just doesn't produce the same type of warmth your dragon and my gas heaters produce. I will be scared to look at my electric bill month next also. But, it's always good to have a backup heating source.

Glad your mom's doing well at that age. What a blessing. I am so glad she is going to be there with you. Spend all the time ya can with her. I call enjoying that time with them "soaking them up". It is a precious thing.

Nickers Glad Ride Strong went well. I know you have added a wonderful dimension to them kids lives:thumbsup:

Well, I know I missing a lot this a.m.. but need to start getting ready to go to Cs. I am eager to take on official ownership of Angel. When I am hanging out around here with my animals I kinda let myself go and have to do a little fixing up before I can go out and mix with the public. Don't want to scare anyone. So I guess I'll get started primpin and getting purdy:wink:.

Have a great day everyone and stay safe and warm.

God bless and keep.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> There is a Horse expo in March in my state too....but the other end. It's a five hour trip


DH and I go to the Harrisburg Horse Expo every year. Maybe if you are interested in going next year, you can plan to stay here for the weekend and go down with us (its only about 90 min away for us, so easy day trip). And maybe ride the next day too, if the weather gods agree. :lol:

Congrats on the program starting so well! Sounds like you picked some really activities for the kids.




ellen hays said:


> she started talking about riding at a place called Rock Bridge Canyon. I think that's the one AA and Rick were talking about that was near me. She's doing an endurance ride there in May. Sounds like a really nice place. She and a friend are taking trailers and staying a few days and she invited me for a day ride


Oh, this place is all the talk of one of the endurance fb groups I am on, as its a brand new ride venue this year. The photos of the facilities and the trails are amazing!! This ride will def be on our bucket list.. so maybe at some point in the future DH and I can be riding with you. :wink: Until then, look forward to hearing about the trails and seeing lots of pics.


MR: hope you are feeling better asap. mold is nothing to mess around with.

To everyone in the North.. I have no idea how you guys survive months and months of this weather. I am so very over ice and temps in the single digits with gale force winds. Only blessing is the next 2 storms coming will only be giving us glacing blows (in theory anyway)..


----------



## Roadyy

I know what you mean PH. I am so over these cold temps and ready for boiling blood temps. Haha


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I know what you mean PH. I am so over these cold temps and ready for boiling blood temps. Haha


I don't want to boil either. I would just like a bit of "normal."

The weatherman on the news this morning pointed out our average high for this time of year is 34F. Hardly beach weather.. but compared to the 12F (with real feel in the -30Fs thanks to the wind), it sure sounds lovely!!

I am so thankful daily that DH had the foresight to set up our barn to still be functional in even this hideous weather. I don't have to deal with frozen water tanks or hauling water because of frozen hoses and the hayshed is only inches from the barn door (so no ice skating lessons required).


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, once you get the chance to use it, try practicing all the different things it will do. Once you do it a couple of times it becomes a lot easier and the different buttons and gauges make sense. It's a handy thing to have though. I was taking a load of manure to the dump one time with my dump trailer. I always carry the little power station with me. There was another lady there with her nice new dump trailer only lifted about half way and she was trying to reach up and rake it all out. That's actually an impossible job. When she told me that the battery was dead I took my little power station over there and it lifted right up and she was on her way to Walmart to buy one for herself within about 10 minutes. It can be a life saver.

*Maryland*, my husband won't burn old wood in our fireplace or even a camp fire either. Seems a shame to waste wood but the fumes of mold really aren't good for you. Good thing you have the oil heat for backup. At our place up north there is a pile of firewood out back that was there when we bought it. No idea how old it is, but it's like petrified now. The cut logs are so heavy and solid I have to use 2 hands to pick them up. We tried burning one just to see what would happen. Kept getting our campfire hotter and hotter and then throwing it in. Nothing. Just charred the outside of it a little. No idea what we're going to do with it.

Maybe the realtor could advertise your mother's house as retro genre? Add an old Fridgadaire in harvest gold and some of that spring flower wall paper and it's a collectors item. :think: Naahhh! Better to change it. I didn't like that orange shag even when it was "in".

*Nicker*, Yay! That's great! And what good ideas to get them started. I can just picture their blank looks trying to grasp "gelding". :lol: I just know this is going to be the beginning of something bigger. Keep us posted.

*TJ*, good luck today! I'd forgotten about the cheetos in the shag!

*Roadyy*, I've been stared at in Walmart for laughing out loud too! Hmmm. Fuel leak. Kind of excessive for Karma don't you think? Seems like you have to do an awful lot of mechanical fixings lately. But, it's like that here too. Every time we turn around, something is flat, shorted, choked or dead. 

*Ellen*, Yay! It's always exciting to make it official. And making plans to group ride in the spring is such a good feeling! I'm happy for you. :hug: I can't wait to start getting ride reports and pictures!

It has been very nice here lately so we all feel a little guilty about the weather you all are getting back there. Ugh! I can't imagine. 

Well, I better get this day on the road. I have to go get hay and meet a friend for lunch. I also want to follow up on a job app I put in that never got a confirmation. So many of these darn companies make you apply on line and you're never sure where the application goes when you click "submit". We got the final numbers for our new health insurance premiums. :shock: Yikes! We had to downgrade our plan package AGAIN. Heaven help us if we ever have to actually use it. Anyway, it will do such a number on his paycheck that I'm beatin' the streets again looking for part time work. :evil: I've only heard of one person that this Obamacare actually did something good for. Everyone else is struggling.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, you'll get a few days of normal as it transitions from the bone freezing to blood boiling stage. Mark it on your calendar so you can be ready!:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Range qualify went very well. Have a couple of things I need to practice, involving speed. Proud of my 25 yard accomplishment!

Gotta go clean my revolver now, then do my review/study of the assigned topic for class tomorrow (ob/gyn, can anyone say "eclampsia"?! I certainly hope no one has experienced it )

Need to get to get early, after a good dinner. Grateful that the Chief arranged for me to get off work 2 hours early yesterday so that I could get grocery shopping/laundry/basic chores done, as right back to work on Sunday.

Spring WILL come. Hang in there, all w/nasty weather (my area has a history of big, wet Spring blizzards...we'll see...). I mostly feel for poor Rick, with chilly sand sticking between his bare toes.

Oh, Rick, really...good luck with the truck repair tonight.

Later whenever then...


----------



## Happy Place

We are headed for an awful weekend! Tomorrow it will get down to -40. It's snowing now, just lightly. I brought in a huge load of wood, filled the chicken coop with fresh shavings and gave them extra treats for energy to stay warm. Tomorrow they will get warm oatmeal and constant refills on warm water. We will be staying home, watching Netflix and dreaming of spring! 

NM sounds like your group is off to a great start! Love the Breyer idea. Yes, PM me about the hotel! So far I don't have anyone to go with and I can't see DH sitting in bleachers watching everything I want to see, shopping and eating out. All three things he can't stand :lol: I am sure he will go to the one in Michigan, since it is only about 30 minutes away. I really really want to go to both tho.

MR- NO MOLDY WOOD! That stuff is evil. We have been clearing off dead trees on our property so ours is dry and good burning. Nice clean glass!

I saw a nice looking TB up for adoption in KY. Anyone need another guy to trail ride? Heron Lake | New Vocations
I bet he would be a really nice guy to have around.


----------



## Celeste

It is cold! Our high was only 45 degrees. I had planned to hide in the house by the fire, but I decided to be brave and ride for a few minutes. My girl is making improvements! I actually got her to go straight from a walk to a canter without trotting on the way which is a first. She also is starting to really collect nicely at the trot. Wow. I feel like she is a new horse! I plan to keep on working with her a lot.


----------



## Blue

Good job Celeste! I want to take the time to work on that as well. While the rest of the country is battling dangerous cold, we're scrambling to get out spring work done before the bees, ants, weeds, spiders and mold take hold. Don't even want to think about mosquitos.

Way to go TJ! We knew you'd do well. Speed comes. 

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Blue

Hey has anyone heard from NorthernStar?


----------



## Stan

Just dropped in to cheer you all up. After reading about the cold you have to put up with you needed some cheering so here it is. 

Its 82 degs at my place no wind and a blue sky.

SWMBO is in Auckland with her mother and she phoned me, SWMBO, not her mother. All she had to say was. Have I done the washing, and don't forget the lawns.

I did the washing on Friday night and its on the line drying. Cleaned up the house also last night, and dispatched two possums. As for the lawns. That too is in hand. I let Bugs out hours ago. He will mow the lawns but also does a mean job on trimming the trees. With the ground being so hard and dry all I have to do is clean up after him. She will never know and I have saved some gas. I mean petrol, not the other kind of gas.

Off to have a walk along the beach.

cheers all.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday and Happy Valentines day tomorrow!

My DH is the best. This is what he gave me for Valentines day (a bit early)









That's DH and one of his gifts to me. The treats say "Stud Muffins" on the label. ( He said he had to hold them in the picture because he is a stud muffin too). :lol:









And an awesome Ariat riding shirt! 

One more pic of DD at last weekends eventing competition in Ocala, Fl. She has another competition tomorrow again too.










Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, nice Stud Muffins! Both of them. Very nice shirt. Looks comfy and stylish.

What a great pic of your DD. Framable.

Stan, if you really want to score points,..... Wash windows. It occurs to me that we are almost the same weather right now.

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Koolio, nice Stud Muffins! Both of them. Very nice shirt. Looks comfy and stylish.
> 
> What a great pic of your DD. Framable.
> 
> Stan, if you really want to score points,..... Wash windows. It occurs to me that we are almost the same weather right now.
> 
> Happy Valentines Day!


Wash windows, Lets not go overboard now.:lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning everyone! 

Happy Valentine's Day! 

Koolio, nice gifts! My two LOVE the 'stud muffins'!! I have a video of Jay trying his first one. IT was hilarious. Someone thought I should sent it to the company....FREE stud muffins for life! LOL

NIce shirt too. YOu two are a great looking couple!

Wow that photo of your daughter is GREAT! She's big time, huh? Wonderful!

I don't think I told you about my V-Day gift. If I did....don't read! LOL During the Super Bowl party a guy won a TV, DH overheard him say he didn't need another one, so DH offered him $150 (it's a $400 TV). SOLD! So he gave it to me for a early V-Day gift to put in 'my room'. Our house is so small that we keep our things in separate rooms. I also use my room as the computer room. So having a nice TV in there is nice. 

BUT...that isn't the end of the story....with a niew TV must come a new DVD player, cause the old TV had one in it. THEN.....the cable we had been using was spliced in.....with this new one we couldn't get a signal.....we ended up calling the cable company and had HD run upstairs! :shock::lol::lol: 

So this 'cheap' thoughtful gift turned out to be more $$$$ and aggravation. LOL BUT....it's like watching in a movie theater. It's HUGE. He'll be sorry now (or maybe not) I'll never come out! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thursday night was Therapy Dog school. Well....Pipes got a GOLD star! All the dogs need a little work for sure, but I think on one maneuver she stole the show. 

We had to put our dogs in a down position, walk 20 feet away and call them to return. She executed it PER-FECT-LY!  Very proud mamma moment. (It helps that I keep her on a lunge line out at the barn at times.:wink

There are four dogs in class. A chubby golden that won't listen to her owner AT ALL. Of course the owner has excuses. LOL She even brought out the 'big guns', McD's French fries (hence the cubbiness I suspect) and she _still_ wouldn't listen. There is a yellow lab, that executes it's commands very well, but if it walks past another dog, it bares it teeth. A, our teacher, said although she has wonderful commands, if that teeth thing doesn't end, she ain't passing. (Her excuse....he's just playing.:shock: Yea.....) Dog three is one we took puppy school with, and she's doing pretty well. A rottie. Still puppy phases like Pipes. Nicest dog. Neither she nor I make excuses for our dogs....

In fact....A told me I don't praise _enough! _So...I had to formally admit in public....I can be a bit of a drill sergeant. :hide: So I am putting more effort into more praise....with Pipes and at school! :wink:

TJ, so happy your shooting thing went so well.

MR, glad to see you around. 

HP, you are welcome to hang with my mom and I at EA. If we don't hit it off, it's a big place. LOL Although Corgi and I couldn't stop talking! 

PH, hmmmm.....I got the pamphlet in the mail for the Horse Expo. If I can get a puppy sitter......maybe I'll make the trek. Gosh, the 5 hours to Corgi's was fast and easy. I would just take the Turnpike to Harrisburg. Maybe I could talk my sister into going!  She's the one who got me into horses in the first place. Hmmm.....let me get back to you. Temping.....

Stanley.....it's snowing again here.:-( BIG flakes. It's really deep and crusty snow. I am not expecting any saddle time this weekend. :-( Temps were -8 on the way to work yesterday, now up to 20*. HEAT WAVE! 3 inches expected today, temps drop and a HIGH of -2 tomorrow. :evil: OK, mother nature.....you've had your fun!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker aka "Drill Sergeant": Many kudos to you & Piper!!

(Nicker: "How did you execute that drill so perfectly, Private?"
Piper: "Because you told me to, Drill Sergeant".") LOL! (Thank you, Forrest Gump..).

Off to class in half hour. Supposed to be near 70, then plummeting temps & frozen rain/snow/who knows what for a few days. Sigh.

Tracey, very nice pictures!

Later, all. Hug whoever whenever possible!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Valentines day everyone! It is cold and blowing with heavy snow here. DH is out plowing the road, then it's movies and napping for us!! He worked late last night and didn't get home until 10pm. He came to the door with roses and Red Velvet cupcakes along with a whole host of snacks for a movie watching weekend! We have 21 MPH winds all weekend. I think we will be inside staying cozy!

NM- I may just take you up on hanging with you and your mom. I would love to meet you! Hopefully I can swing it. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I just pruned my roses. It is a pretty warm day. I hope to get out and ride in a little while.


----------



## ellen hays

I'm getting ready for the cold. Started a pot of veggie soup. Will fix a pawn of cornbread later and eat some rib sticking, cold beating chow.

Well, the soil looked dry enough, so I got my JD and tiller out and broke up my tator bed. I left Angel out cause I didn't want to have her in the stall when I cranked up. She handled it pretty well until I sped the engine up after engaging the pto. But she didn't do too much but go to the fartherest corner. Still got to get some peat and seed tators. Next opportunity, will plant them spuds.

*Rick *I missed your post about Walmart. Please, don't tell me you found the machine AA got and flipped the switch, squilled out and jumped back. Or did I misread. lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Valentines Day

Hope everyones day is full of hearts. I have deemed my critters as my valentines. Wow, I am still so happy with my mare. I hate to admit it, but I keep waiting for the good to end. She still the same and loves for me to put my arms around her neck and give her a big hug. Well, yall said it would eventually happen. She is a sweety. We are getting ready to have some winter weather and I went down the mountain to get my girl some pine shavings. She is going to have to be pampered.

Yeah* Blue*, it is official. Something just seems so different in a nice calming way. I don't feel dread about getting on her and it feels like she been a part of my life for a long time. Very comfortable and peaceful happy 

Yeah, I sent NS a pm not long ago. She said that she had been very busy and the internet was not very dependable. She is doing well and is enjoying blessings as always. She seems to enjoy every type of weather that is thrown at her. I can see her now all bundled up and trudging around in the snow with a smile on her face.. 

*PH13 *Can't wait to give yall some up close and personal accounts of the Rock Canyon Camp and trails. Got to get a good camera now, for sure.

*TJ* Glad to hear the range qualify went well. Hitting targets with a hand gun is quite a feat. I can tell ya that I am in need for some lessons. 

*HP* Here I was worried about some wintry percip and 10 degrees. -40 oh my goodness. Thanx for reminding me about the shavings for the hen house. I probably still will turn on their heat lamp too. 

*Celeste *Glad you got a chance to ride and it went well. The next couple of days will ge good fireside weather. I am so glad I had my tank filled. Not a real fire, but the gas logs are nice during ice and snow days.

*Stanley *I am envious in a friendly kind way......82 degrees. Enjoy that temp for us. We still have a few months. 

Now, aren't ya glad ya taught Buggs to cut the grass and trim the bushes:lol:. As far as the other chores, you have been one busy dude. Be sure, with all of that progress, that you sit back and kick off them shoes and get some R and R time. 

*Koolio* Your DH did good. Treats for your horse and the shirt is beautiful. You make a very attractive model. Glad to see DD having such a good time.

*Nickers* TV great Valentines day gift. That is a gift that keeps on giving. Congrats on Pipes. She is amazing.

Well, hope everyone has a great day and stay safe. Post atcha later

God bless and keep


----------



## NickerMaker71

HI all!

OK, off the horse topic...have two things going on at work. Need advice on the one....the other is just :shock: stupid.

First one...we have a new teacher. He is ex-military, mid-thirties, and because in the job he was at he felt like he was 'teaching' everyone everthing, he thought he might as well become a 'teacher'.

When we interviewed him, I spoke my trepidation about him because he seemed so cocksure. Well....I wasn't wrong.

My problem with him is his arrogance. :evil: I hate arrogant people. But, how does he effect me? For the most part I can ignore him and don't really see him, but his arrogance is palpable, and when we have staff meetings or get togethers, it's unconformtable.

I find him to be disrespectful to me. If we do have a conversation (two words is all he has for me) he is usually snarky. Then there are time he can be sweet as pie....that's a warning there too...

So....my BIG question. What is my best way to hndle his guy, as h makes me feel very uncomfortable. 

When he first arrived and snapped at me twice, I deicded I would totally ignore him. If I passed him in he hall, not a peep from me. He would sometimes say HI, sometimes not....we just passed.

Yesterday a group of people made a pot-luck for lunch. He ended up sitting beside me. As I talked, to the whole group, he sat there with his back to me.:evil:

I had to give a two minute speech during our inservice, I notice him talking and laughing during it. (while all others listened)

If he looks at me, it's usually with disgust written across his face.

I guess what makes me mad is that it's apparent he has placed judgment on me.....and he has no clue who I even am.

I feel like I need to 'get the upper hand' so he doesn't make me feel less....which is what I am beginning to allow to happen.

I want to approach this right....do I totally ignore? No Hi's Bye's, have a nice weekend. (Which that is who I am.)

Or, do I stay distant yet amiable.. Continue my Hi, bye, have a great weekend.

What is going to get the most respect from this arrogant SOB. Probably *nothing,* but I need to somehow deal with this.

I was pretty happy with the ignore him phase. (but that is not who I am) Maybe I should go back to that. 

Please give me ideas on how to work with arrogant people. These people always give me issues. (my old lack of self-esteem starts to rear it's ugly head) 

 Thanks friends for listening and giving your opinions.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH and I got the boys out briefly.. had wanted to do more, but when it started snowing sideways, we said enough is enough (did about 4.5 miles). While we aren't going to wind up with the snow some are getting, any snow over the ice is a massive PITA.





























Temps are supposed to fall dramatically as the day continues. I don't even want to think about how cold the real feel is going to be tomorrow if the outright temp is 7 and we have 30-40 mph winds.. :shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Or, do I stay distant yet amiable.. Continue my Hi, bye, have a great weekend.
> 
> What is going to get the most respect from this arrogant SOB. Probably *nothing,* but I need to somehow deal with this.


Seems like ignoring him totally isn't an option for you, so I would just suggest polite and indifferent. You are going to need to work on the indifferent being in both feeling as well as actions.

Eventually his behavior is going to bite him in the ***. You just need to bide your time until it does. [I know, easier said than done!]


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers The guy sounds like a passive - aggressive personality. I don't know if I will be much help, but I understand that personality can be somewhat difficult to deal with. You don't want to just quit speaking, maybe just enough to be diplomatic. Eventually I would think he will find himself in a box canyon of sorts. Let other people deal with him and maybe just stay quiet for now. Just a thought and just a guess into the type of person he is. I could be way wrong. Just speak and answer as short and sweet as possible when conversing with him. His arrogance will probably be his undoing. Just give other people time to get sick of him. He can't really hurt you. You are tried and true. Your peers know and respect you. Don't let him rattle you.


Ph13 Beautiful pictures, but how do you stay warm. Oh..h...h looks c o l d:shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks PH and Ellen, for your thoughts.

Yes, Ellen, passive-aggressive is the perfect description of him.

I too think it will eventually bite him, but until then....sometimes it's hard to swallow.

Thing is....many of the people on my floor really think he's a 'cool' guy. There are two of us who despise him. The other girl is forced to push into his room and work with him. He treats her with total disrespect, although she said he has started to take a bit of direction from her.....maybe he is learning he isn't as terrific as he once thought....:-(

The poor students are afraid of him from what I hear. Even if I am a drill sergeant, the kiddos know I love them. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I am pretty direct with arrogant jerks. I usually call them out. Then I don't always play nice with others, so don't go by me. Another option is to kill him with kindness. That can be extremely annoying.


----------



## Celeste

I had another great ride on my horse today. We stayed in the arena. She is improving just a tiny bit each day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So here's situation #2 at work.........

This one just has me going....:shock::evil: (and shaking my head)

So I believe I have spoke about a girl who I tolerate. I'll call her BA.

She's extremely negative and snarky. Because of her I stay out of the lunch room.

Just another FYI....I tend to stay to myself, keep quiet, I like to keep people guessing about 'who I am and what I do'. I am polite to everyone, but don't always like everyone....but I DO NOT talk about people behind their back AND I am trustworthy....if you tell me something, I WILL NOT tell. (usually don't remember what people say anyway....LOL I just listen.)

So, at work I exist, I believe liked by people, as they include me in things, but I also stay to myself.

So, I believe I mentioned we had a gathering last Saturday. We showed up and there were two seats at a particular table, which I unconsciencly labled 'the cool kid table'. I asked if the seats were saved, they said no, but with hesitation.....weird.

Come to find out, one guy had texted these 'cool kids' and told them to save him seats, and we unknowingly took them. I felt a bit uncomfortable most of the night. I even offered to move, and they said, "OH NO, stay!" Also....the arrogant guy sat right across from me. :-x I felt like he was staring at me the entrie time.

Anyway...dinner turned out OK, and everyone decided to go next door for a couple cocktails. I had told DH prior to going that I DID NOT want to stay too late, as I know hanging with BA and some of the other crew can turn out to be a late, drunkin' evening. There were too many co-workers and admin there....I wasn't about to 'get wild'.

So, we had one glass of wine, conversation and left around 9.  I was happy about that. I also had plans to have breakfast with M on Sunday, so I wanted to be 'with it'.

When I woke up the next day, the group had sent me a picture of them doing shots. :shock: Exactly why I left!!!

Since then, I have definitely felt a 'difference' with some of these co-workers...especially BA. Since I did what I feel is the right thing by leaving, they ostracize me. :shock:

Now like I prefaced, I stay to myself.....but have always been accepted wherever. NOw because I didn't stay and 'party' they are all cool to me. 

Is this HS all over again? Really? I'm 43 years old. Treating me in such a way is so juvenile. OMG!:shock: I work with a bunch of cliquey people!!!

This I don't need help with....as they are the people who need help....just sharing how silly grown ups can be. OMG, I am still shaking my head.

BTW, I bring this up b/c although I felt the 'coolness' all week, it really came across yesterday when it was just us grown ups at work. No students.

Anyway...it's so stupid, it's funny. These people need to get a life!

OH, here's the kicker that also made me go.....:shock:..... ON our way down to the meeting BA says, "WAIT, don't leave me....I have to take my Prozac!" So she unzips her purse in front of all of us and proceeds to grab a pill. :shock: Really? Can you say SEEK ATTENTION? ( I know people need to be on that...it's not that...it's her attention seeking behavior that makes me go....OH MY!)

Thanks for listening to my stupid stories. LOL It makes me feel better to vent about this silly behavior. :wink:

Does anyone else work with such silliness? Thank gosh I spend much of my time behind a closed door without other adults. :lol: I can't tolerate them! LOL


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I am sorry to hear you have work drama. Adults can be very immature too. Regarding the ex military guy, take the high road, but don't take any direct crap. Continue with your pleasantries to model how you wish to be treated. Try not to let his looks and grunts bother you and don't take them personally. If he is ever directly disrespectful to you, you don't have to take that. You can reply with a sincere, "excuse me? Did I hear you correctly when you said..." And if he does say something insulting, tell him you are offended an then tell him politely how you would like to be addressed. Treat him like a kid who doesn't know better as he just might not realize he is being offensive. Just my 2 cents worth.

Celeste- I am envious to hear you are out pruning roses. DH and I shovelled and cleared about 10" of fresh snow this morning.

Ellen - I am thrilled to hear you sounding so happy about your mare. Stay warm!

Phantom horse - great winter riding pics!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I am pretty direct with arrogant jerks. I usually call them out. Then I don't always play nice with others, so don't go by me. Another option is to kill him with kindness. That can be extremely annoying.


Nicker, i was thinking pretty much these two things also, as I read your post about the guy. Kill him with kindness...& when I've just finally had it with someone at work that's like that, I've had to do "chain of command", but once just let the idiot HAVE it (he no longer works there).


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMGosh...Here's a funny!

Generally if I hop in the shower, I put Pipes in her crate. Tonight she was laying nicely on her bed so I decided to let her lay there.

WHile in the shower, I thought...hope she's not chewing on something.....

When I got out and checked on her....guess where I found her? In her CRATE! She put herself there! Isn't that a hoot!!!!:rofl:

Here's some pics from the last two days.....Pipes and her new therapy vest visiting Pappap, Rainn covered in snow this morning, and my drive home. This particular road is the one I recently posted while riding Jay. It's down to one lane b/c of the drifting snow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another I have to share......can you feel the love between me and my big boy? :hug:

I just love him.


----------



## tjtalon

As a short aside: anyone out there have any experience w/the NREMT praticals sheets/scenarios? It's my bugaboo. In the field is one thing, but my mind leaves me w/these.
Tried really hard today, but it was just d....d difficult wrapping my head around explaining every step w/in proper protocol when in the field you just know what to do & do it.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, your pictures are heartwarming, I had to pop back in just to see the pics! and Piper is learning so much, what a girl..

'Nite all....


----------



## corgi

I will read and comment tomorrow while I am hibernating because of the negative degree windchills.

I wanted to post this. This is a Valentine from any horse you have ever known or ridden. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Valentines day ride. DH came out to the barn today to take some videos of Koolio. He feels like he is coming along so nicely, but I wanted to be able to see how he looks. 
He was tired by the time the videos were taken, and a little distracted by DH standing in the arena, but did fairly well. I think he makes a pretty cute little western dressage horse. What do you think?

Here's a short snip from today.


----------



## Koolio

And a couple of stills of the hardworking boy...

Working on the side pass.











And one just because he's kind cute...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!

TJ: I see you have a ring and a riding ring, wonderful presents.

NM: *Remember that military and intelligence cannot be used in the same sentence.*

We received about 1" of quick snow and a lot of wind all at once here.
As long as another tree doesn't fall on my house I'm OK with it!

Cleaned filters and replaced nozzle on the furnace and now the Dragon no longer Breathes.
Furnace is fine and keeping us warm, shame the last of the wood could not be used.
It is about 6 years old and at the bottom of the pile.
I will just burn it in the barrel come Spring.

Tonight the Corn is Growing!

Wife got an ice melter for the horse's water.
It works rather well. Although I am hauling water to them twice a day.
I get stuck with the heavy stuff.
They are well and are wearing their blankets for the weekend.

I am all jammed up here really needing Spring to come on fast.
God bless you PH13 & NM for riding in that mess.
I want the primo weather and riding season to start.

Good Night All:


----------



## canterbury

Same here! Pony at 8 years old, horse at 12 years old, and it never stopped from there. I cannot imagine my life without my equine companions over the years. There haven't been a lot of them, but the relationships are just as important as my family ones.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: *Remember that military and intelligence cannot be used in the same sentence.*


OH MR, that *is* funny! I guess I should consider the mentality. I will think of your 'funny' whenever he gives me the _evil stare._ 

My DH says he probably doesn't like me b/c I am a woman and I speak my mind. We've met his wife....she's a mouse in the corner.

Should have been a clue to when he commented that he was always 'teaching' the men at his former work and fixing their problems, so the next step was to become a 'teacher'. That's not how it works. :-x Maybe his teaching skills will grow.....(trying to stay positive)

The sun is shining and it's a balmy -7* this morning!:happydance:

I am seriously getting saddle-time withdrawal symptoms.:-( Maybe that is why I am complaining about my co-workers. :-(

So not only did Pipes put herself into her crate as I showered.....she put herself to bed for the first time too! What a good dog!

Koolio, I just love the looks for Koolio.  With western dressage, do they still want the full contact on the mouth or do they want a loose rein?

Celeste, happy to hear your horse is performing well too! Do we get any pictures?

PH, I noticed the dates for the Horse Expo. That's coming up soon! I also think it's the weekend for my Virginia guests. I guess it ain't happening this year. :-(

Maybe next year we could get a group....MR, Corgi they live relatively close. Let's think about making it a date!

HP, I sent you a PM in regards to the hotel. The invitation is open.  You might even meet M, she often goes (with other people tho....ya know....the 'other circle'. :lol::lol::lol I"m friends with them all! That's how I like to be known.....friends with everyone.

Hey, has anyone dealt with aging parents? How their personalities change? Is this normal? Is there something I can read?

Ellen, are you getting any saddle time soon?

Blueberry muffins are about done....the smell is filling my kitchen. YUM!!!


OK, blabbed enough. Talk soon all.


----------



## Happy Place

Nm- This guy sounds like a piece of work. You said he "made you feel" inferior or uncomfortable. Don't give him that. Only you can be in charge of how you feel. I would not change my ways in reaction to him. He is nothing to you, correct? No boss, no department head? You can ignore him without job repercussions. You don't need respect from him. It sounds like he is not influencing others to disrespect you. Lead by example. Be yourself. If he is outright rude to you, let him know. (privately, not in front of others) He sounds like a bully and bullies usually back down when confronted.

TJ- I don't know about your tests, but I wonder if it would help if you could imagine the scenario in your head, like a private movie! Just take some quick notes about what you do, then go back and fill the details in. Just a thought!

Koolio, loved that clip, what a nice soft trot!

MR- I give up, what does the corn growing mean? I must have missed that somewhere. 

NM- Thanks for the invite. I'll be discussing this with DH soon! If I was working my normal job, this would not be an issue :-( My dad passed a couple years ago. In some ways his personality softened. At the same time, he became even more set in his ways. Hard to describe I guess. Google aging and personality changes. There are many good articles. I have read quite a few as I was counseling older clients.

Right now its -13 but feels -25. Is is bright and sunny out too! I will only venture out to keep the chicken water from freezing! As I type this I am watching a movie in German. I have forgotten so much and now a coworker is fluent as well as a good friend of mine. Perfect opportunity to brush up the language skills! Bye for now! Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: *Remember that military and intelligence cannot be used in the same sentence.*
> :


Well we live in a country where freedom of speech is possible, even if some of it sounds like some of the ridiculous rant of socialists. Made in the USA by the sacrifice of lives and limbs. No it doesn't seem very intelligent when defending people who don't appreciate the sacrifice. It is not funny either! My father was an attorney and my grandfather also. They were both vets that saw war up close. I may not show much intelligence, but there were many who left the safety of these borders to defend our rights and never came back. You can insult me, but not them! I am really torn about posting this, but you either *STAND FOR SOMETHING OR STAND FOR NOTHING* AND SILENCE IS NOT AN OPTION.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I'm sure that Maryland didn't intend any insult. That is simply a play on words dating back many many years. To a time when historically one branch of the services didn't know what another was doing simply because of the lack of communication. 

I can't speak for anyone else obviously, but sometimes we simply lighten it up to help cope with a heavy situation. Especially in these times when we have people dying and being killed as a result of terrorists with no respect for human life at all and our president is making YouTube selfies to promote is own agenda. Ive never heard or read anyone here have anything but complete respect for anyone who served.

But, a personality like the one Nicker is having to deal with is just that way. Has nothing to do with his service for which I'm sure we are all grateful.

Please don't be angry Ellen.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue 

I am not angry, but I had say what I thought. I don't think I was abusive in what I said. I certainly don't want to create a rift between me and the people here that I am so fond of. What I said is what I believe, that is the sum of it. No hard feelings. Just had to be said.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I didn't mean to rustle the brush here. :lol:
Shake the tree or drop the fruit.
I am not a socialist, fascist, nor do I believe in dictatorship as a form of government.
Democratic Republic all the way!
I do not prefer to purchase foreign made or manufactured products.
In today's society sadly our country does not produce goods as it used to.
I have worked in many other countries and prefer to be right here!
This message was approved by Maryland Rider.

I have done much work for the military in the past.
No one ever knows what the other is doing.
They tend to step over a dollar to pick up a penny.
They will buy a $1500 dollar toilet and a $300 hammer under a vendor contract.

This in no way degrades our servicemen that defend our country, just their financial management team.

Ellen: All is good.

HP: corn makes whiskey.

NM: Being a teaching professional as yourself always remember.
You will encounter "Evergreens" as we call them.
Individuals that will always be green and unable to understand a certain concept or taught a specific skill.


----------



## Blue

Maryland, well said and I concur!

Evergreens!!:clap::thumbsup: I like that!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I didn't think MR was being dsrespectful....as my father, uncle, 2 cousins, and the former teacher SOB took over for all served. I repsect that....

What I also know to be fact is that some military people have a different mentality, and they HAVE to....and I know it's b/c of their militant background. They are broken down and built back up they would have to be to do what they do. (Quote from my father, who believe all should serve.) (another disappointment to him....none of us did.)

SOB may have been that way prior to serving...who knows.....but I find his disrespect of his 'elders' and those with seniority (that would be me and a few others) to be *disrespectful.* He waltzed right in with a clear objective to 'change' things around our building. We weren't broken.

I"m all for making ourselves better.....but what he is doing is not good for the children. He's on his own agenda, and will step on whoever he has to, to get where he wants to be. He is self serving.:evil::evil::evil:

AND....I do not appreciate being *judged *on.....hmmmm.....what I look like? How I walk down the hall? I don't know....but he is judgy and doesn't know ME nor how I teach....so where does he get off by judging me? I think that is what pi$$es me off the most.:evil:

We also have a HS teacher who is ex-marine. He got the job b/c he is brilliant in his field....that doesn't make him a good teacher. He is very militant and that isn't always the best environment for children. That is why SOB was hired. He is excellent in technology...and that is where our admin wants our school to go....all techy. :-x 

Least we not forget.....we are teaching human being here.....they spend enough time at home in front of a screen. How about teaching them how to be human???

Now we've hit a sore spot.............:evil: :wink: :lol::lol:

HP, I agree, I am allowing myself to be affected by him and only *I *can control that....I am working on that.:wink: That's why I was asking for help. People like him somehow easily make me crumble. Must be some past brain glitch thing.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

All I can say I can say is the guy as an individual seems to have a problem. He as an individual must deal with that problem when he starts experiencing negative effects from his behavior.. 

Yes, the financial decisions of the government, poitical and military, leave a lot to be desired. 

The break down and build up is to create consistency thru out the ranks as best as is possible. That consistency is what keeps unity among troops and watching each others backs.

I have seen undesirables in many different professions across the board.


----------



## ellen hays

Also, people judge me all the time. Usually, negatively. I do the best I can. If they have a problem with me because of their shortcomings, then it's their baby and they can rock it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> The break down and build up is to create consistency thru out the ranks as best as is possible. That consistency is what keeps unity among troops and watching each others backs.


I agree, if you go back and read, I edited and tried to explain just that.

Yes, there is disrespectful people everywhere, every profession........but we had something nice going in our building.

This guy is causing havoc. I also believe he is a reason for the new 'cliques' emerging on our floor. 

Our building has always been something special. I hear what occurs at other schools. Cliques and hatred among team members. Now it seems things may be turning that way at our place. That is not good for the children. We must work together. If we can't, the kids will suffer. For some of us....if we are treated badly, we will retreat to our rooms and close the door. 

BTW, I am not the only experiencing this from this guy. He treats his mentor and the girl who pushes in to his classroom to help, this way too.:evil: Anyone who may have 'authority over him'. Do I have authority over him? No, but I am the matriarch of the floor, and I am highly thought of by the admin....could be a potential threat.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Also, people judge me all the time. Usually, negatively. I do the best I can. If they have a problem with me because of their shortcomings, then it's their baby and they can rock it.


Easier said than done sometimes.....at least in my head.

We all have our beast of burden......this is mine.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

You are the strong one and your strength comes from your dedication. The kids will have you to get them started right. You are giving them them insight to deal with adversity they will have in their lives. Just be strong for them. I hate it about the strife within your work area, but be the professional that you are and remember the kids are watching. They will gain strength and guidance from you. Some day when they need to tap into that knowledge to deal with some adversity, they will think of you. I have several teachers that I always draw from their wisdom. Even to this day.


----------



## ellen hays

MR 

I apologize for over reacting to your comment. I just have a soft spot in my heart for the service people. I should have not reacted as quickly as I did. That was my mistake. I do hope there will be no problem from this. Another late life learning experience.


----------



## Celeste

NM, I had an administrator that was extremely mean to me. Fortunately I was able to change jobs. Every time he would verbally abuse me, I would think of the line in the movie "Tombstone" where Doc Holiday asked the dude, "Does this mean we're not friends anymore? Because if we can't be friends, I just don't think I could bear it." I helped me through the day. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBf2mXY5xmE


----------



## corgi

Toxic people are everywhere but their behavior seems to magnify when they are in education because often their behavior mimics that of children!!!

I would probably just smile and walk on. And remember the Doc Holliday quote that Celeste just suggested. (One of my fav movies...our corgi is named Wyatt)

The BO just texted me and asked me if I had another blanket for Isabella. Being from Argentina and then Florida, she does not handle cold very well, and despite being in her stall, she is not warm under her heavy weight blanket so they are having to double blanket her. Have I mentioned that I hate winter?

Blue, on the other hand, seems to be fine. Gotta love the big, stocky, QH's!

It is 10 degrees but the 60mph winds seem to have stopped. Now we just have gusts to 25. I thought for sure we would end up with a tree on our house last night.

I have napped on and off all day. Cleaned a little bit. I have pumpkin/chocolate muffins in the oven and think I will color my hair later before The Walking Dead comes on.

Yep...not a bad Sunday!

Possible big snow coming tomorrow night!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR
> 
> I apologize for over reacting to your comment. I just have a soft spot in my heart for the service people. I should have not reacted as quickly as I did. That was my mistake. I do hope there will be no problem from this. Another late life learning experience.


No need to apologize Ellen, as I said all is good. 
I've got tough skin and I don't think anyone here can hurt my feelings.

I respect everyone's opinion here.
If I disagree with one's views I just don't reply or comment on the subject.
That doesn't change my thoughts of still interacting with them.

I think we have a great interactive group here.
We are all respectful of each other and it seems we all enjoy it.
We keep coming back everyday? A good sign I'd say.
No one seems to be creating web based drama and such.
A little less fun in the winter for some, no great riding stories.
Heck I've been here for 1-1/2 years now, I hate computers and the internet.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Another fan of Zombies.


----------



## corgi

Zombies make Sunday nights more bearable!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, teachers are the worst offenders arent' they? Those are the strictest in the classroom are usually the rudest in the PD meetings. :evil: Go figure.

I too just awoke from a little nappy. :lol: Happy to hear I am not the only one who is enjoying a lazy day. I've eaten three blueberry muffins already...

The sun is shining bright...makes a person feel a bit guilty laying on the couch...until you let the dog out and get a kind reminder that it's only -1 out. Brrrrr

NOw I must conquer the book bag.....and correct papers. BooHiss:-(

Celeste and MR, I needed those little funnies to get me through. LOL Thank you. I will think of both when I see 'my friend'. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> Zombies make Sunday nights more bearable!


I have two more episodes until I finish the entire program of Breaking Bad. Then...it's back to The Walking Dead!! Yippee!


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I wouldn't assume your colleagues military background is the cause of his rudeness. He is likely just not respectful person. I have many ex military friends who are perfect gentlemen and some of the kindest and most humble people I know. Some people are just difficult and arrogant. Regardless of his background, you don't have to put with it, but you also have to pick your battles. Address any disrespect directed at you personally, but try to ignore the rest. A person who acts like that is not worth the emotions he creates.

It has been a busy Sunday here, cleaning house and doing laundry while I wait for my relatives from Norway to come. DH has a huge prime rib roast in the oven that is starting to smell heavenly. I may get out for a quick bareback ride on Sam in the paddock this afternoon before company comes. He's starting to shed like crazy, so I know that spring is on its way!

We are fortunate to have tomorrow off here as it is a provincial holiday (Family day) so I plan to get out to ride Koolio and then maybe go for a ski if the weather cooperates. With the days growing longer I'm starting to think about planting my garden already, although that is a long way off...

I started watching Breaking Bad and loved it, but DH didn't like it at all. It is a brilliant show, with some pretty cool (although not too realistic Chemistry in it). I never got into Walking dead, but we love Game of Thrones and The 100 for a good zombie type fix. I am also anxiously waiting for Outlander to resume.

We watch Heartland on Sunday nights here. It is a good wholesome family event.

I hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: lovely vid! glad to see you are getting some saddle time.


Like a couple others, today we have been dealing with -30F - -40F real feels thanks to low single digit temps and insane winds. Least the thoroughly frozen ground means no trees are likely to come crashing down..

Took this with Rick in mind earlier:


----------



## tjtalon

Just caught up on posts, after a rather busy day.

Gosh. Can't leave you kids alone for a minute! (That was a joke. Really. A joke.)

As for jokes being misunderstood...While I do feel it was unfortunate that Nicker was put briefly in the position of having to defend herself while in the midst of asking for advice in a sensitive matter that causes her a small issue for her own emotional well being (as well as concern for hers & the others' kids involved), I can see it was because of a misunderstanding of a reference to an old & long-standing...joke. (How's that for a run on sentence lol?! Done rather well, methinks..hah!))

And (furthermore), Miss Ellen: if you don't stop apologising for being human, we all are going to come get you, take you somewhere where it's REALLY cold, & toss you into a snowbank! Are you ticklish??!! We can do that too!!! (And this is called "teasing", darlin', meant in the best of intentions, just to make you smile! After that, we're gonna stick you up on a horse....now, THAT'S loving intentions!)

And if that's "tough love" you'all can do it to me too, 'cuz I'd really enjoy it! I oftentimes need lightened up, lol, we all do I reckon...(and sure would like to be around a horse...itsa comin' it is...)

I don't know "Breaking Bad" or "Zombies" or "Thrones", as don't have cable, but can't now ever see (since MR's reference some time back, like last year) the residents walking around the 3 mile circle at work w/out 
thinking.."Ummm....Walkers...". And...some of them just may be... 

Phantom, cool vid! Gonna watch it again in a few minutes...

HP, I can't find your advice just now on "in-mind movie" to use the quote, but very good idea, am gonna try that (yesterday I was trying so hard to remember words/phrases written on the sheets that my head froze up [am no good at rote memorization, it's not how I learn]). Hmm. Movie, put myself in the movie. I like it, that appeals to the imaging part of my brain (which does make it's presence known...alot...!)

Tracey, relatives from Norway? That sounds exciting! (and the roast sounds heavenly...). Hope you got your bareback ride on Sam-in-the-paddock in...!

Going to make burritos & eggs for dinner, covered with cheese. That should make me sleepy, so can get a good night's sleep (only got 4 hours last night, w/stuff to do after class & getting up way early to be at work 6am).

Interesting thing: at class lecture in the morning yesterday, we had to turn in worksheets that we listed, according to the "plan", our learning styles, 4 being greatest, 1 least. I fell between an "observer-learner" & a "let's go kick some a$$" (basically) learner, w/the observer being foremost. While the class of 36 was being grouped up according to classifications, I found myself w/just one other woman (now, the instructor did say "everyone can be many of these"...of course, that's a given). Instructor then asked for mottos for the "groups" (which were afterwards broken up into small groups of varying "classifications"). I said right out that I'm no good at mottos or sayings, but drew a Yin-Yan symbol (my partner at the time muttered "perfect..."). Instructor gave me a quick, searching look & said "good job". I just thought...well, there it is, for me anyway.

We're all many things. Many personalities are on this thread. The key good thing here is that everyone listens, accepts, & (like MR said), if something strikes as "wrong" it doesn't have to be commented on....but we still gather around the same table (can't recall now who brought forward that beautiful metaphor [Blue, I think]).

That works.

Horses is the "tie that binds"...and frees.

That's my day-after-Valentine's Day message. Oh, yes, hearts, kisses, hugs, all that good stuff!


----------



## tjtalon

PS to MR: even the fine, upstanding former (no-such-thing) Marines I know refer to that joke...and these were Officers!

Nicker, that guy's just a solid jerk. "Military" makes no difference. I can't use the A- reference here, but they...are...everywhere...

(where's the smiley face...can't find the smiley face...!!!!)


----------



## Celeste

My daughter is out of town for the day, and she asked me to check her cats. She has quite a little herd of them. They have their own special screened in porch, and they have a cat door so that they can come inside. 

Well, they made a great escape somehow. I spent my afternoon chasing cats. I got most of them. One of them that is lame (he has had surgery on his poor deformed leg) won't come to me. She is cutting her trip short because she can catch him. I'm sure he will be fine until she gets here because he is hiding under her house.

She likes cats like I like horses.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ :thumbsup:

And....welcome to the world of 'unusual thinkers'. 

Oh my...it's bitter out there folks! Evening chores were way colder than this morning. Brrrrr

We were just called for a two hour delay tomorrow. Oh the irony...delaying a 'snow make up day'. LOL

So this morning I made muffins, tonight I made brownies.......:lol: Oh my.

Celeste, I had to laugh at your cat story. Often I ask a co-worker..."How was your day?" And his reply...."It was like herding cats!" :rofl:

Koolio, Norway? Wow!! What is family day? Tomorrow is our President's Day. 

OK, have a great night all. Off to watch Breaking Bad. (TJ, I rent mine through Netflix.)


----------



## Stan

Two things to talk about and ill start with the first. Or maybe the second, no I'll settle for the first, first.

Ellen anytime you feel the urge you can come and sit in the corner with me. MR ill save you a spot too. I have spent so much time in the corner it is well set up. Comfy couch, bar fridge, and ashtray for those that partake of a cigar or two. Also a wash basin to remove the egg off of the face. I spend a considerable time washing my face.

Now for the second comment I got the quip about the service and common sense and into that we have government. 
We used to have an air force but now we have a couple of training aircraft. Our country is 1200 miles from Australia and thousands of miles from any where else. 13 hours flying time from the closest. Or there about which means if invaded the enemy has to send in a missile or come by ship. did I mention we don't have an effective navy ether. We sunk the last world war 2 frigate as a diving attraction. Back to being invaded. No air force to defend against invasion by ship, No battle ships to go out and meet the invaders. So when they land no real army any more. 

We will most likely put a pig on a spit. Hope they eat pork :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Oh and we are sending army personal into Irac but we want them protected. Why in the hell are we sending them. If one goes into a war zone then there is a risk. 

And just before I exit back to the corner and share a shot or two with Ellen and MR. How does one write an online book. My last 12 months battling the powers that be, as a factual read, has got to be worth writing. Even if its only a book on facts and the effort to get justice. 

off to the corner now


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> . How does one write an online book. My last 12 months battling the powers that be, as a factual read, has got to be worth writing. Even if its only a book on facts and the effort to get justice.
> 
> off to the corner now


Stan, do you recall Sibyl, who used to pop in here once in awhile? She's an author in Italy & started doing her books as e-books last year. Maybe she can offer you some direction..?

We keep track of each other via FB, so you can find her there, or just google, to find her FB link (her bio etc is fascinating to read, too!): google "Sibyl von der Schulenburg".


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ :thumbsup:
> 
> And....welcome to the world of 'unusual thinkers'.
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hmmmm... Wish I'd have known this eons ago, might've been less self-critical & more self-understanding:shock: Well, better late than never, to ease up on ones self


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

It's a burning -15* this morning. No wind chill. it literally burns your skin or paws.

Stan, look on Amazon too. i believe they have a link to leads you to writing your own book.

To lighten things up a bit.....at lunch on Friday we got on the topic of bodily functions. One girl joked and bragged that she and her DH were SO comfortable with each other that they leave gas in front of each other.

I said, OH my, we don't do that at our house. I was brought up that you leave the room if you must pass gas. (notice I don't even use that all familiar 'f' word):lol: 

I got a lot of :shock::shock: looks as my co-workers couldn't believe we do not leave bodily gas in front of each other....

Ironically, on the way home from work that same conversation came on the radio. One DJ was like....NO WAY would I leave gas in front of my spouse....while the other DJ was comfortable with it.......

So many different perspectives out there.....:lol: Even on bodily functions. :lol:

If you want to share......by all means.

We really need the weather to break so we can talk horses. hahahaha

Happy Monday all! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Hmmmm... Wish I'd have known this eons ago, might've been less self-critical & more self-understanding:shock: Well, better late than never, to ease up on ones self


That is why I fell in love with the brain research. It answered so many of my questions in regards to how I learn and think....which is so different from the average person. 

I finally realized I wasn't 'stupid' just thought outside the box.....similar to brilliant people like Einstein. :wink::lol:


----------



## Blue

Holy Moly! Such a busy weekend here. I've found as reading everyones posts I want to respond to everything, then it just keeps going without me and pretty soon I'm lost in everyones lives and don't even know where to start! Whew! I'll give it a try.

*Ellen*, have you been able to spend any time with Angel? Any interested parties for River?

*Nicker*, It takes all kinds right? But I agree, working with someone in a constant power struggle is beyond uncomfortable. It makes it hard to focus on why you're there. I've found that in the end things work out the way they are supposed to. And people that are attention seeking? Oh my. Years ago when I was involved with the Search and Rescue team of the Sheriff's Posse, another lady I knew expressed interest in getting involved. I had explained to her what we do and what we were all about. Training schedules and whatnot. She continued to be interested so I finally recommended her to the group and they sent her an invitation to apply based on my recommendation. Swell. She applied and jumped through all the usual hoops. At the very first meeting apparently she was uncomfortable that she wasn't the central focus because she began to complain of chest pains! Now a complaint like that is never to be ignored, but we could all just tell that she was looking for attention. So, it disrupted the meeting, she became the center of attention again, paramedics were called, yada, yada, yada. I was embarrassed for me and her. Yeah, attention getters don't always make good team players.

And I just LOVE that picture of you!

*TJ*, I have no idea what you're going through but it was a good idea to play it out in your head and then make notes based on your "internal reactions". And your run-on sentence is a classic. At least it was interesting! I've read published books that weren't done that well. I like your idea of "tough love" but not sure I want to leave to sunny 76* to through Ellen in a snow bank. Why not bring her here and we'll make her brush the horses?

Yin-Yan? That's great! :clap:

*Corgi*, Where did you ever find those valentines? They were great! I too am a Walking Dead fan. Ya know, when it first started I didn't even watch. Figured it would be just more gore and I don't like that. But Dead and Breaking Bad I will say are two shows that I really did like after all. The stories are about people not blood and gore or drugs. My husband tried watching the first episode of Breaking Bad, but said it was "disturbing" so we never continued. When I was down with so many injuries and surgeries I was running through Netflix like Koolaid. Finally broke down and started it and couldn't stop! Still can't get him to watch it though. 

So, when do we get to see what you did with your hair?

*Koolio*, I love Koolio's coloring! I've tried to figure a way to bring more black into Lacey's mane and tail, but not sure how to go about doing that. He looks like a really good boy. Game of Thrones is awesome! 100? Is that the one about the young people sent back to earth? I had a hard time getting into that one. Wait! Outlander? Is it on one of the premium channels now? I read the book many years ago and can't wait to see it, but will have to wait for Netflix.

*Celeste*, Tombstone has always been one of my favorite movies! Along with Last of the Dogmen. And that line is a classic. Nice call. I'm sorry your daughter had to cut her day short to come home and catch a cat, but I've got a little video going on in my head of you as a cat wrangler! Hope all is well.

A couple of weeks ago I took DIL to her lesson with her horse. We texted my son and asked him to let the 3 horses left at home out of their stalls before he went to work. I even texted him later to make sure he did. Yes, he did. When we came back they were in the FRONT YARD tearing up the lawn. They heard us coming up the street and began running toward the gate. Great! I had to try to shoo them away while she pulled in. We did as him to let them out but that was a little extreme. Should have specified right?

*Stan*, pig on a spit? Mmmmm. Yum. Or better yet, in a pit! That's good too. You can come out of your corner now :lol: I'd read that book if you wrote it.

Well, I know I missed some things, but I've sat here long enough. Gotta get going. I turn a big 59 today and feeling a little stiff in the joints. The best thing I know for that is a ride! Had a nice ride yesterday with DIL and I'll get one in today. There's a nice 2 hour loop I like over by the church off of 89A. Koolio, I think you know that area. You start out with gentle easy road riding, but progress to some hill climbing and end up picking your way through old cow trails down into and out of a canyon. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday, Blue!!!


MN17, next time you have to speak and he or anyone else is being disrespectful then stop and say " Excuse me but can you either finish your conversation outside or join the program at hand?". 

Took DD and her coach up to look at a couple of horses a woman begged us to come look at. It was like Goldie Locks and the 3 bears.

One was too big








One was too green









And one was just about right






















This was the third horse we have seen her crack a smile at enjoying riding. The first was Doc then my Little Man. After this video she rode up to me with a huge smile on her face. I asked if she wanted to ride him some more and what I thought was a huge smile tripled in size with head nodding for a yes. She took back out riding him again for about 30 minutes. She didn't want to get off.

His name is Rowdy and he gets it honest. He is 5 years old at 14.1 hh and was being trained for mounted shooting. He also has one blue eye. His main vice is reaching around to nip your feet when he wants to refuse to do something. No rearing, bucking or kicking of any kind and has great ground manners. The biting thing can be fixed pretty quickly with a couple of meetings with a steel toe boot as he comes back for a nip. He reminds me of a younger version of Little Man and I think that is why my spawn has such a draw to him.
I don't think she ever stopped smiling while on his back.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Presidents day! No school for us as celebration. Yes kiddies, take the day off and enjoy the breath sucking -10 weather! I have sat around so much this weekend that my joints are sore! This weather just doesn't inspire me at all. My stinkin' brother keeps texting me his weather report. 73 and sunny! Grrr. He moved to NM this year and is in a warm climate for the first time in his life. Beautiful views of the mountains too. I am hoping to visit him this summer, AND next February! 

Speaking of travel, I am not going to meet NM at Equine Affaire . I have too many travel plans this summer and will be going to Horse Expo in March. I need to get my head on straight about saving money for a horse! It's hard to think about saving when I am only making 5% of what I made last year! I have to just keep looking around me and being thankful for my warm comfortable house, food in the fridge and good health. My time will come, of that I am sure!

Roaddy! I love that little horse! He is so stout!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey all

I am humbly coming back. I feel like I have attacked one of my pack members. I am greatful for the tolerance of my actions. I know some are more prone to transgress than others and I am afraid I tend to react and think with emotions rather than logic. At 63 yrs, I certainly can say that my learning experiences have not ceased. Even the ones that cause me embarrassment. 

MR You are gracious and I am greatful. Thank you for your tolerance. I will learn from this experience as an attempt to earn that tolerance..

Stanly Again, your wisdom is amazing. You are certainly the wise patriarch of our family here at the over 40 thread. I truly appreciate the invitation to your corner as a place for me to enter back into the group. As I have said several times in the past, you are of too great of worth to be measured. I hope you understand what I am trying to say. Rather than judge, you encourage and support. 

As far as having a military, I do feel better having an soaring eagle with sharp talons. Not to invade, but to defend. There is always that human drive in some people to conquer and take from others. It is unfortunate for that reality. Meanwhile, yes, let's put a pig in the pit and enjoy.

Now, back to horses. Wow, I finally got my cd player on my computer going and am enjoying Parelli training methods. I have always been skeptical of his approach, but now that I have taken the time to observe his techniques using equine psychology, I am very impressed. I am even considering using his techniques working with River. Angel is on the far side of the spectrum from where he is. Comparing the two as I work with them will be interesting. I maybe biting off more than I can chew. We'll see. To try and not succeed is never failure. To never try in the first place is.

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Just caught up on posts, after a rather busy day.
> 
> Gosh. Can't leave you kids alone for a minute! (That was a joke. Really. A joke.)
> 
> As for jokes being misunderstood...While I do feel it was unfortunate that Nicker was put briefly in the position of having to defend herself while in the midst of asking for advice in a sensitive matter that causes her a small issue for her own emotional well being (as well as concern for hers & the others' kids involved), I can see it was because of a misunderstanding of a reference to an old & long-standing...joke. (How's that for a run on sentence lol?! Done rather well, methinks..hah!))
> 
> And (furthermore), Miss Ellen: if you don't stop apologising for being human, we all are going to come get you, take you somewhere where it's REALLY cold, & toss you into a snowbank! Are you ticklish??!! We can do that too!!! (And this is called "teasing", darlin', meant in the best of intentions, just to make you smile! After that, we're gonna stick you up on a horse....now, THAT'S loving intentions!)
> 
> And if that's "tough love" you'all can do it to me too, 'cuz I'd really enjoy it! I oftentimes need lightened up, lol, we all do I reckon...(and sure would like to be around a horse...itsa comin' it is...)
> !



TJ Tough love is a blessing. People do that when they truly care. It involves a great deal of effort and if there is no vested interest as in a friendship or relationship, then most people don't take the time. So I will willingly allow to be thrown into a snowbank. You still care enough and have not disowned me. That is true family. I am greatful for that.

*Blue* I don't blame you for not wanting to leave such wonderful temperatures. I am ready to see some 70 degree days myself:thumbsup:

And by the way *Happy Birthday!!!!!*

Hopefully, you won't have to punish me by putting me on a horse. I think I am going to be able to issue unending punishment to myself in the near future. I sure would love for us all to be able to get together one day. I am going to have to get an extra horse. TJ ya heard that that didn't cha.


----------



## chinoerika

Hello from Panama Central America. Sorry to read it is so cold for some of you. So glad we don't have to deal with the snow and cold anymore. Hope spring comes soon for you guys. If you will permit me a little gloat, we just returned from four days on the islands, ln the Caribbean. We live on the Pacific side of Panama so it's about a three hour drive to the other side then thirty min boat ride to the islands. Wish all of you in the cold could be here, just to thaw out. Our very best to all of you. Susan/ chinoerika


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Love Rowdy. He's the one, huh Loved the vide of them.


----------



## ellen hays

Chinoerika Glad you are enjoying the weather. Yes, wish we were there. I am ready for spring. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Happy Place

*intersting read*

Just sharing

Five Things Confident Riders Do | StressLess Riding


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Happy Birthday Blue!!! I hope you have a great day!

Roadyy- your daughter looks great on that little horse. They look very well matched! Is he a confirmed purchase then?

Stan - good to hear from you. I understand what you are saying about the NZ military, as Canada doesn't have a huge military force either considering the size of the country and the resources we have here. We do have excellent soldiers that give us their all, and it appreciate what they do.

We had a lovely evening last night with our Norweigian relatives. We got them out on the skidoo for the first time ever, and they spent some time loving up the horses. I think they really enjoyed both. (It makes me happy to be able to give someone a new experience.). The roast was accompanied with Yorkshire pudding, gravy, mashed potatoes and a curried cauliflower casserole. My aunt brought freshly made huckleberry crisp for dessert with berries they picked last summer in BC. Yummy! We topped off the evening with my cousin playing guitar and singing some Canadian and Norweigian folk songs. He has a beautiful voice! A great night for us all.

It is snowing like crazy again today and about to get very cold. Temps are forcasted to go down to the -20's tonight, so I'll be layering up the horses blankets with their winter liners later today. All except for Sam, who is starting to shed out his insanely thick coat. I also need to administer a round of worming paste today and get a ride in on Koolio.

I purchased two books last week that have been great for riding. I got 101 Dressage Exercises for the horse and rider, and 101 Western Dressage Exercises for the hor and rider. While they are similar in format, they do have different exercises. We can't really trail ride much outside in the winter here because it is either too cold, too snowy, or too slippery and I get bored doing the same thing over and over again in the arena. These books give me some ideas for some games and exercises to work on. I try to choose two new exercises each ride and then work on those until I get them right. It is amazing how much longer I spend in the saddle with that focus! My rides have stretched from about 30-40 minutes to a solid hour. Now I need to work in one more day a week of riding time soon and Koolio and I should be fit and ready for the spring / summer show and trail season.

Oh crap! I just heard my aunt from Norway (she didn't come for dinner last night because she was sick) is in the hospital with Pneumonia and a possible Heart attack! (She is a heavy smoker, over 70 y.o. and in ill health already) My cousin who lives near here is with her (and is thankfully a trained cardiac care nurse), but everyone is very worried...


----------



## Celeste

*Stan*, if you write a book in Word format, you can upload it to amazon as a kindle book. Most people don't get rich using this publication method, but hey, it is a start.

Where to start publishing

*Blue* -- Happy Birthday!!!

*Ellen* -- so are you keeping both horses? It will be fun to have two so that you can have friends to ride with you.

*About the cats*- the entire herd was rounded up and they are all safe and sound.

*Rick* -- are you buying the horse?

*Nicker -*- if you have a husband that actually is willing to control his gaseous waste excretion, I would suggest that you keep him.


----------



## Celeste

*Koolio* -- I hope your aunt is ok.


----------



## Roadyy

I backed up to the bathroom door and gassed DW then held the door so she couldn't exit. That was at 5am this morning as she was getting ready to take her mom to her 2nd consultation with the Med Healing Center. 


Not a confirmed purchase as of yet. It would actually be a barter trade. She wants the tandem saddle rack and 2 stall dividers I removed out of the big trailer installed in her little gooseneck trailer. Trade labor and parts for one of the 3 horses. 

I must say that I spent time with Ranger and I too got a spark from the visit. He was just gelded 2 months ago and is not interested in being easily caught if you have halter and lead rope in hand. Once caught it is like a work switch comes on and it is all business. I am thankful I did not haul a trailer up there with me as there likely would have been 3 horses coming back with us. Amber's riding coach was interested in Festus, the taller Appendix, as a lesson horse. He is older than the woman thought he was. She was told he was 13 and I knew at first glance he was older than that. Shannon confirmed when we looked at his teeth. More about 16-19 years old. Great manners on ground and on his back, but has arthritis in both back legs.

The lady is needing to cull her herd from 7 to 4 and hopes I take at least one. She text me Saturday night, Sunday afternoon and again this morning if we have decided yet,no rush.lol They are all UTD on everything. She is going to put all or which ever are left up for sale as soon as I let her know our decision.





Koolio, I hope your aunt comes out ok.


----------



## Blue

Trying to keep up with everyone. 

*Koolio*, please keep us posted on your aunt.

*Roadyy*, young people rarely let silly things like knowledge get in their way. If she was comfortable on Rowdy, that's huge! And to just trade labor and parts. 

*Chino*, nice to hear from you. Stop by more often


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I hit the unlike button over and over about the whole gas thing, but it kept coming back to like................


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, I hit the unlike button over and over about the whole gas thing, but it kept coming back to like................


I should add that she made Sloppy Joe's with ground turkey meat for supper last night. The "aroma" was lasting and heavy to the nostril hairs. She was wiping tears when she came out. I assume she had to go to the other restroom to redo her makeup as it had already began to run. 

Luckily I got my goodbye kiss prior to her trip to the bathroom.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, you are being sent to Stan's corner now. You may only come out when you make a final decision on that horse.!


----------



## Roadyy

Oh. I thought that was going to say when the air raid ceases. lol



I am waiting to have Amber and Shannon discuss terms and conditions of training regiment as well as Amber's involvement with horse(s) work to pay for it. I told Amber she will be signing a contract with Shannon to solidify her ownership of what needs to happen and making sure it happens.


If she does not initiate the further discussion of this process then there will be nothing further of it. I want her to show her desire for this venture by pushing the issue instead of waiting on me to come to her asking what she wants to do.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday, Blue!!

Tracey, hope your aunt makes it thru ok...

Rick, like the sound of Rowdy...& he's cute too! (btw, will want to hear what your DW thinks up to serve as payback...!)

Celeste, congratulations on the success of Cat Corral.

I'm missing things, but skimmed fast. Tired, don't feel well, worked all day in a blizzard, will work tomorrow in it's aftermath. Shower/food/sleep...sooner than later...

Later all...


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: Happy Birthday!!!

*Rick*: barter sounds like a no-brainer.. how many new horses are you bringing home?! though smart to put the ball in Amber's court!

*chino*: beyond jealous of the very thought of a sunny island..

*Koolio*: hope your aunt is ok. 

*Celeste: *glad all the cats are safe and sound. what an ordeal.* :shock:*

*tj*: hope your class is going well


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Birthday Blue!!!


----------



## corgi

Happy Birthday Blue!

Hey everyone! We are hunkered down here in VA in the middle of our first substantial snowstorm of the winter, and hopefully the last.

As far as the gas thing goes....let's just say that the first time my hubby did that in front of me when we were dating (very early on in our relationship) I "scolded" him and he said "What? You don't do that?" I said I didn't and he immediately moved far away from me. I asked him what he was doing and he said that I was sure to explode one day and he didn't want to be standing too close.

Yeah, we are celebrating 21 years of marriage this year and have been together 25!


----------



## Stan

corgi said:


> Happy Birthday Blue!
> 
> Hey everyone! We are hunkered down here in VA in the middle of our first substantial snowstorm of the winter, and hopefully the last.
> 
> As far as the gas thing goes....let's just say that the first time my hubby did that in front of me when we were dating (very early on in our relationship) I "scolded" him and he said "What? You don't do that?" I said I didn't and he immediately moved far away from me. I asked him what he was doing and he said that I was sure to explode one day and he didn't want to be standing too close.
> 
> Yeah, we are celebrating 21 years of marriage this year and have been together 25!


25yrs. That long, I believe when you finally explode we will get a hint of the event way down here. Tell you husband I'm on the west coast of NZ and America is on our east. Our predominant wind direction is from the west, He will be safe here. Drop me a line when he is arriving and I'll pick him up from the airport. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

A quick good morning and a shout out.....

Rick...you are gross!:shock::lol::wink:

Corgi, the girl asked me if I exploded too.....:?

Celeste...he does the best he can to appease me.....:wink:

BLUE, happy B-Day!

Gotta run!

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Well, we made the call last night and the proverbial hand shake was made. AS soon as I can get the dividers and saddle rack sand blasted and primered she will bring me her trailer to weld them in. Then go after Rowdy to deliver him to Shannon for 30 days of training in which Amber will be there on the days she works him,as often as possible. She will also be going on Saturday's, when applicable, to help work around Shannon's place after her chores are done at our house and present horses.

I told the owner that as much as I would like to get Ranger too, I just don't want to get my plate that full again. Albeit, he is able to be ridden now with little resistance. That would put me with four beautiful paints in the pasture once I make trip to Kentucky to get the third. I still plan on going after that girl because I still have this feeling that she will have a connection with that mare. I don't know why though and that is strange to me.


I had a hard time telling who was more excited about Amber getting Rowdy. The lady or Amber. They were both so very thankful to me. Yea, you know that swelled my ego!

Celeste, glad you got all the katz corralled. 

Ladona, congrats on 25 years of crappy ideas. You do realize warm air rises, right? By not releasing those fuming gases they rise to the brain and cause crappy ideas. Just think how much smarter those kids would be than they are now if you stopped the prior mentioned process.


Its raining this morning for a little while then cooling off a bit before warming up a little bit. 33*F tonight, 27*F tomorrow night and 28*F Thursday night before getting back up to 42*F Friday night for our camping weekend. Got a 30% chance of rain Sunday morning so may or may not get another ride in before hauling the boys for their coggins and floating visit Sunday afternoon.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope those located south of me but north of Rick are doing ok.. the news was of course full of doom about ice and snow and chaos, but I take everything on the news with a grain of salt.

Fingers crossed everyone still has power and water and heat and the mess melts off quickly.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

It was brisk to say the least. 22 degrees where I was expecting high 20's. I left my spigots uncovered and not dripping. When I went out to check them this a.m., all I could say to my self for the next hour was what was I thinking? The temps dropped so quickly last night that the water from the rain froze on some surfaces really quickly. I am trying to learn to remain calm in the face of adversities in an effort to get in the habit of remaining calm in situations for benefit of being around horses. So, I reach into my memory and retrieved a suggestion that was given me on this thread. I went and got two socks and all the rice I had. Filled the socks and put them in the microwave. Got some dish towels to wrap them in around the spigots and hoped for the best. Of, course I also asked for help from where I seek it the most. I was really worried because, not tonight. but next night will be in the single digits. Didn't want to go into temps like that with any frozen pipes. Well, went back to the spigots after tending to the animals and they were clear. The pipe to the spigot on the north side is way up under the house and I sure didn't want to have to go under there for repairs if I didn't have to. *So, thanks for the invaluable suggestion.*

*Rick* Glad Amber is so happy about Rowdy. Having that extra special horse makes everything even better. I am so glad she is getting him. You did good!

Probably be watching the Parelli cds today. C said she would loan me the other two sets. I really like the software to run the cd/dvd player I am trialing and when it runs out, I am getting the software. Switched from Windows 8 to 8.1 and something happened to the player. Is working like a charm now. My screen is big enough to sit in my recliner and watch. 

I haven't forgotten about lessons, but two of the local teachers no longer give lessons because of liability insurance costs. Cullman is 45 min away and I found out that the dressage teacher doesn't give lesson on gaited horses. Her schedule is closed, but I asked C to have her to keep me in mind if an opening came up. I could learn on a lesson horse and work with Angel on my own time.

I still am enjoying Angel quiet and calm demeanor. She doesn't jump and get nervous. She still likes to interact with people and is so personable. Instead of dread, I am looking forward to riding again.

*Stan *I have a mental picture of your corner. It is situated in a library with a fire in the fireplace. The trim is dark wood and the comfortable seating is rich leather covered. The cabinet is stocked with fine brands. The aroma of expensive cigars still hangs in the air. Truly, a haven even for those who have been sent there for bad behavior. Thank you for the open invitation. I must stress that I am honored. Of course, there is a painting above the mantel of Buggs helping himself to the garden.:wink:

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:
Yeah we got some snow, they make a really big deal and predict a lot.
I estimate between 4-5", not worth shoveling or blowing.
It's nice and dry powder, I might just clean around the trucks with leaf blower. 
Cancelled work today, yippee!!!
First real snow for me, all other storms barely covered the ground.

All 4 horses in blankets and seem unaffected by the snow or cold.
Bucket melter device is pretty awesome.
We move it from barrel to barrel and thaw the ice.

It's been **** cold here and the rivers are starting to get some ice.

Everyone enjoy the day!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Thanx, all is well here. AA and Celeste may not have faired as well. I agree with you and hope everyone has a safe and warm day.


----------



## Roadyy

Amber and I got out there and worked on the roof of the trailer. Started peeling some of the sealant off and it was coming off in sheets. I was disgusted to see how poorly the prep work was to the point it never stuck to the metal. We covered several places with silicone and will see this afternoon if it got all of the leaks fixed since it rained all night and most of this morning. If so then we will start the insulation installing on the inside. I will eventually peel all of the sealant off and do it right. She says this is part of her working off the training and boarding costs for her two horses. Smart lil gal.


----------



## Celeste

We are fine down here. All we got was cold, cold rain. It was just a bit too warm to freeze, so no day off from work for me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We got lucky that last night's storm stayed mostly south, only giving us a couple inches of snow. My wonderful DH was able to come home this morning and run the skid loader around to break open the path for me. The sun was shining and with only a light breeze, 21F felt wonderful!




























Now I am off to work.. my brain was really glad for the saddle time!


----------



## Roadyy

Aww.. look how pretty all that powder is everywhere. Looks so inviting, but I think I'll just stay here in the south where we just deal with white sandy beaches.


----------



## corgi

Stan and Rick, very funny guys!:lol:

I had a snow day today and hubby took off work as well. I had already scheduled to be off work for a doc appt so I was able to save a sick leave day.

After my appt, we went to Cracker Barrel and had good, old fashioned comfort food. Yum.

Then we went to check on the horses. ISabella definitely does not like winter. As hubby says in this video, she is just like me!
And yes, I slipped and almost fell.

We enjoyed our time with them, despite it being a whopping 23 degrees!


----------



## corgi

And some pics!


----------



## corgi

And another one


----------



## corgi

Last one

Our students have another snow day tomorrow but offices open at 9 so back to work I go.


----------



## Blue

Isabella does NOT look pleased at all! That's funny. It gets to 23 here and ours are running and bucking all over the place. Beautiful horses Corgi.


----------



## Happy Place

View attachment 600314


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, that's quite a nice amount of snow you got!!  I just love your two.

PH, you stink! I REALLY need some saddle time. I'm getting very :twisted:. LOL

Apparently it was sunny here today too....but inside all day. Second night being at school until 5:00. I came up from a meeting around 3:40 and ever single door was closed but mine. HOW do these people get their work done? Double :twisted::twisted:

Roaddy, CONGRATS on the new horsies!!! :happydance:Happy for you!

OK, I've about had enough for one day. Going to bed.

Night all!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> View attachment 600314


LOL, HP! I saw this a few minute ago on FB....


----------



## tjtalon

Lots of good news here, horses & pics & riding...Nicker, hope you get some time in the saddle soon before you bite someone

Chief said he'd go thru some scenarios this week w/the practicals sheets w/me. Hope so...I do need the help.

Speaking of gaseous things: new guy (for night shift) did a ride-along this morning w/me for a couple of hours. Ignored the first odiferous event. 2nd one, I said "if you need to fart, please open the window". He denied creating the odor, so I played along..."oh, must be something outside". Once he wasn't in the patrol car, funny how the odor didn't reoccur, lol! Nice guy 'tho...at least he didn't explode.

I really miss the odor I love (oooh....horse...all of it...) but this interim time too shall pass. Just miss 'em.

Do love the pictures, Phantom & Ladona, & Ladona's vid!

Later, up way early again...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Aww.. look how pretty all that powder is everywhere.


I only wish it WAS powder.. that is rideable. Unfortunately, the top is a 2-inch thick layer of ice.. thick enough I can easily _run_ on it and not break through.

Good thing I got the saddle time, or I might have exploded from non-gas reasons this evening. I expected the shift at work to be not exactly fun, but it was not only not fun for the expected reasons, we wound up with an emergency procedure. Left 2 hours later than scheduled just now getting home. Least that will make my paycheck happy! :wink:


----------



## Stan

I said to myself I won't do it, I won't, and I didn't
I did not post a photo of the windless, cloudless, blue sky, 80 deg temperatures we are enjoying. Eat your heart out.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

STANLEY.............:twisted:

PH, I forgot to mention how pretty that shadow picture was. 

Good luck TJ!

DID get a little brushing in last night. I feel bad having the blankets on so long, but it's still bitter. They must get itchy.

As I brushed I noticed Rainn is thin. :-( I need to put some meat on her bones. The winters are hard on the old girl.

Have a good day all. HUMP day!


----------



## tjtalon

To the tune of "My Favorite Things", or not-so-favorite, or:

"Snowboots and sandals and crystalline beaches,
Saddles and sliding and and gliding down.........................".

Hmmm, what ryhmes..


Good morning "song to play with"! Go for it...!

I need coffee....

Later!


----------



## Roadyy

Awww look at all of our snow covered beach. Gosh she must be...ohh,, n/m.:twisted:











To think that was my baby girl 4 years ago and now she has grown into such a great young woman.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice pictures Rick! 

Send some warmth this way...3 day blizzard coming. Aargh...

All have a very good day!


----------



## Roadyy

How is this for you TJ?


----------



## tjtalon

Ooooh, nice, very very nice! Thanks Rick, actually did make me feel warmer...!


----------



## ellen hays

I am coming back from feeding and put the pictures of the beach and ocean where I can look at them today. We may be setting record lows tonight, so I need the pleasant view.


----------



## Roadyy

For those who can't get heated from the beach pics.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, I think I have caught up on everyone's news...can't comment on it all...butt

Blue: Happy Belated Birthday!!! 

Your words of wisdom are always "spot on", thanks. 

Roadyy: I was on the edge of my seat reading, waiting to hear about Rowdy...so wonderful Amber found her heart horse! I discovered that kids really, really like to pick their own one out. 

Rowdy is certainly a cutie, looks like A was really enjoying his flexability though, nice to be able to turn easy!

I predict she will be hooked for life now. 

Nicker: all good advice about your new co-worker. Grin and bear it, and let the chips fall where they may. 

Corgi: I was wondering what brand of blanket you are using for Isabelle? That pattern looks like one I bought (Tough 1) that turned out to be horrible. It held in the heat, and the horse was all sweaty under it. She was cold and wet under it, _*No breathability*_. I changed her to a WeatherBeata one, and she was happy and content. 

Koolio: Loved the video, nice trot! Don't know if that is western or not, but beautiful fluid trot. Loved the pic of your DD, I was wondering how she was doing in the sunny south. 

Stan: If Buggs can't keep up with the mowing & tree trimming, Nicker has some cute goaties that would love to help! 

Love the book idea! Might as well write your way out of the corner.

MR: too bad the dragon is hybernating so early in the season, but I would not burn that moldy wood anywhere. Does fire kill mold spores? Don't know that answer to that. 

Celeste: Enjoyed the cat herding tail! I have always found a can of tuna brings all but the most skittish in. 

Nice you are enjoying riding the Princess. 

Don't know if I got everyone, sorry for those missed...


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, That's great your chief is willing to help you out. Hope it goes well. I hate it when I struggle to grasp something always looking for some way to get it to sink in. My skull is exceptionally thick!:evil:

*Phantom*, Yikes! I just can't imagine that much ice. Glad you're watching out for your ponies though.

*Stan*, You didn't and I can't! I got some very nice pictures of the Red cliffs of Sedona from miles away but they're on my phone and I can't figure out how to get them to the computer! Grrrr. I need to remember to stop and get a USB for this phone. 

Anyway, it was a wonderful ride yesterday. Just me. Nobody else was available so off we go. There is a trail here called the Lime Kilns Trail. Very historic and about 15 miles long. I keep trying to explore different sections looking for ways to makes loops as the trail itself is just one long trek. I've made one loop connecting various other trails taking just over 2 hours. Now, I'd like to make one for 4 hrs. It was great being alone for a change. I love my riding buddies but sometimes it's great to do what I want. Explored a couple little offshoot trails and a nice lope in the soft soil on the way back. Actually got that mean old mare to work up a sweat. 


*Nicker*, I don't know how old Rainn is but I feed my old gelding alfalfa cubes during the winter along with his senior pellets. Seems to put the weight on and keep it on. Of course our cold temps are nothing like yours.

*Roadyy*, Very nice pics. 

I'll try a few of my old ones too.





































You all be safe and keep warm!


----------



## corgi

AA- good eye! Yes, it is a Tough 1 but we haven't had any problems with it. This is her 3rd winter with it and we haven't had her sweat under it even on those days when it probably should have come off because it was warm, but the temps were going to drop below freezing at night so we kept it on. (We have done the "blanket dance" way too often)
Isabella doesn't grow a thick coat so she never really sweats.
Her lightweight is a weatherbeeta and that one works well too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The last time I posted news, I had just been "snake bit" by the super-dooper portable jumper. I brought it out to the truck Friday the 13th (LOL) as planned, and...drum roll...the big monster machine sat on the upside-down feed bucket and quietly did it's job; the truck started right up! 

I stood there staring at it, in shock, until I realized I did it!! 

Unhooked everything and stuck the machine in the back floorboard. Took off to get feed and head to the boarder barn. 

The truck is acting a little weird though, like choking when I press the gas pedal, so was too scared to turn it off. 

Get up to boarder barn to put Dram's bran flakes in the bucket, and no bucket! Looked all over, found the lid with his name on it in the trash pile. Hmm. No bucket, lid in trash. Sounds like someone may have "borrowed" my bucket. :evil:

Then get a call, beggin me to work, so said yes, then realized if I work until 11p, then have to drive home, shower, and get at the most 5 hours of sleep before time to work again. 

Drat. Too late to back out now. 

Worked all weekend, busy, but not too bad. 

Monday am up at 4a for DD's long anticipated wisdom teeth extraction. Fortunately, the rain held off until 7 am, so the freezing rain wasn't freezing, just rain. 

Long wait at the hospital, but fast, uneventful extraction. Doc was grinning, said took him only 10 minutes. 

She was recovered (more or less awake, drinking and wobbled to potty) by 1235. Minimal swelling & bleeding, didn't even complain a lot about pain. DD was mostly talking of numb lips, lol. 

So it is mushy food for her for the next several days. Really she is doing well. 

Back to boarder barn with new bag bran for Dram. The missing bucket was "found" but then "missing again" after they couldn't find lid. I said I have the lid...

Had to reasure every one it is ok, it's just a silly bucket, remembered the problem with the boarder barn...DRAMA. Put the bran in a different container. Jeez. 

Drove all over the place hunting a heater for the horse's water trough. No luck:-( Also about out of hay, and Tractor Supply is not carrying any right now. 

It is dropping down into the teens the next two nights, highs low 30's. then rain for the next three days. Yuck. 

Going to be toting a lot of hot water to keep them hydrated. 

Heading out today on the hunt for hay today. May have to get a roll, but Chivas is such a pig, and an easy keeper, worried about colic. 

I wonder if the rice socks would melt ice off of a water trough?


----------



## Blue

Hello Anita! You're right about the differences in the blankets. I completely forgot about that. I have weathabeeta's here too but really only need them when we go up north.

Hey! Guess what? That photo off of my phone worked! Well I can only do one right now. I'd love to sit here and visit all day, but been here too long already. Gotta get some things done. I'll try to get some more later. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow I can't believe this thread is still going? If I had a spare month or so I would go back and read and catch up. I hope everyone is doing well.

I have been busy with my Scotty and also a new puppy we got in October. He is a very busy border collie named Sel. Sadly we had to put our 13 year old border collie cross "Pepper" to sleep in August.

This is Sel, he can certainly stop growing now. This was at 5 and a half months.


----------



## ellen hays

The weather forecasters keep edging the low temps lower. Huntsville suppose to be 8 degrees. I am hoping since Moulton is south a ways, maybe we will be a few degrees warmer. I went down the hill for bird feed, cat food, corn meal and buttermilk. I baked a pan of buttermilk cornbread for the hens this a.m.. I thought they liked the mealy worms, but they ignored them and went for the big fluffy chunks of corn bread. Eating frenzy. I hooked their heat lamp up and it seems to help some. Just being out of the wind is a huge help. Miss Angel got her stall cleaned out and fresh shavings applied. Went out and made sure the wildbirds had food for the night. I just never feel prepared or ready for extremely low temps, but when I hear of the temps some of you experience, I am in awe. I sure am glad I opted to get propane. To think I was going to try to squeak by without it to save money is scary. When the bill comes in I will gladly pay it because now it was money well spent. Good warm heat.

Blue Loved the pics. That is a big spotted horse. Is he part draft. Beautiful scenery.

Rick Thanks for the crackling fire accompanied with the jazz. Perfect night to enjoy the ambiance.

PH13 and Ladona Nice pics. I like the shadow pic too. Blue is the prettiest shade of red. Isabella the Diva does seem unhappy with the snow, but she is still in charge.

Hope everyone has a safe and warm night. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

Hunter!! Good to hear from you, long time no "see"! Cute dog...btw, you might need more than just one month to catch up here, lol! How is Scotty doing?

Ellen, I do have to say, 8-10 even 15 degrees seems a bit chilly for Georgia.

Weather here extremes in "jumping around". Was almost 30 today & sunny, way warmer tomorrow, then tomorrow night will plummet...then start freezing rain, proceeding to who-knows-how many inches of snow until Monday (and yes, forecasters always do gloom&doom, no matter what; I take it as it really comes & play by ear). Just need to get to class & home safely Saturday & same for work Sunday/Monday.

Session w/Chief this morning good. I like the way he explains things (he explained chest compressions in such a way that I could VISUALIZE & really understand WHY the needed depth & rythm...needed that... Btw! Rythm, in case someone needs it for a sudden need in CPR, is that of a solid beginning trot (well, worked for me, as I felt that! [or to the tune of that song that has "..another one bites the dust..] but that song kinda creeps me out, in my field, way too cynical for me). As for the stuff on the papers, he made it seem easy. Now, I need to carry that to the class situation (I put way too much pressure on myself).

Good to hear from you AA, glad your DD is recovering.

Tomorrow is my "Friday". Hope on the real Friday to get my place tidied up, haven't had much time. Study on agenda too. No going out to Janice's on Friday, anyway, because of the weather. It'll come, maybe after this class is over.

Later, all.


----------



## ellen hays

Hunter65 Sorry to hear that you had to put your 13 year old pup down. Sell is cute and I know he fills that empty space. Gonna have to fill out alittle to grow into those long legs:lol:


----------



## SueC

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had the afternoon off work and the sun was again shining, so got the boys out for a second day. There was a bit more wind than yesterday, but real feel was still in the mid-teens. Weather is supposed to take a dramatic turn for the worse (first more arctic temps, then more snow and ice this weekend :shock, so figured I better get the conditioning miles in while I could!

Finally seeing some bare ground in places.. not for long though. :evil:


----------



## Hunter65

Thanks tJ omg Sel is growing and filling in fast. He is cute boy but wow I forgot how much work puppies are. Scotty is wonderful thanks. Best decision I ever made. Love that boy to bits. How is the riding going?


----------



## Happy Place

I hope all you southerners are braced for the cold front! We're going to get it again I am afraid. We were even talking at work about whether or not schools would close. Wind chill of -30 expected. I'd actually rather go to work. I am getting sick of hanging out at home! I need spring in the worst way! If this keeps up, we will run out of firewood. Haven't really had the furnace come on except when we fell asleep and let the fire burn out! Love our wood burner!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hunter65 said:


> Oh wow I can't believe this thread is still going? If I had a spare month or so I would go back and read and catch up. I hope everyone is doing well.


I am surprised at such a thought, of course this thread is still going!

We are diehards here, welcome back!

AA: I had shut the Dragon down last of the firewood won't cut it.
Got a bad scent to it and doesn't burn as hot (6 years old).

Good Night All:
Working on some things here at home and about ready to crash for the night.
Only 9:15pm maybe not quite yet.

Roadyy: I won't even comment on the beach.

Stan: Don't be rough on us in the northern US.

Sue: Stay awhile, any new pics on the house? Send us a link as normal.
How is your father doing with racing?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning all! 

Sue, how have you been? 

Roadyy: the beach shots make me feel cold, I'm too frozen to think of getting in a large body of water...but the fire, ahh yes, very warming. 

Phantom: we're all holed up and you're out riding! Bravo!!! 

I found hay up at the TSC in Gadsden, it wasn't the best looking, the bales were small, and it cost way too much. :evil: It was super windy and cold, but at 34F better than it will be today. I got 19 bales, so I should have enough to last thru March. Hopefully I will be able to find another source by then to get me through until next cutting. 

Possibility of snow tonight, sure hope that doesn't happen...rain, rain, rain forcast for the next 3-4 days. So, cold and wet. Yuck.


----------



## Roadyy

Hunter65, welcome welcome welcome. All newbies must post introducti....lol Heya darlin, really glad to see you back. Hope we get to have you for awhile. Sorry you lost the time with the old fella, but looks like you got your hands full working with a new fella.

MR, I have several fell trees out back in the 8-12" diameter variety that you are welcome to come after as an excuse to visit our "snow" along the waters edge.


TJ, glad you were able to get your head wrapped around it. Hope it sticks and gets you through the class. I was thinking of the beat to follow the Lone Ranger music. Funny kids joke. What does the Lone Ranger sing when take the trash out? ta da dump ta da dump ta da dump dump dump, ta da dump ta da dump ta da dump dump dump. I told my daughter that one before the new version came out with Johnny Depp and she said that must of been one of my old western shows. lol I made her watch a couple of them then she sat and watch a whole afternoon's worth.

I got home last evening and it was a bit brisk out as the temps were steadily falling towards the 20's. I decided to not escape to the interior of our humble abode. Instead feared the arctic chill to gather that which has yet to turn petrified around the yard. Stoked a decent flame up in the pit and stood there marveling at my accomplishment..... Fire. I stood there all alone in the flame light night pondering my friends further north of me and hoping they too were able to find the ability to create warmth. 











Good morning everyone. Hope your day is blessed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

Got up, and yet ANOTHER fresh inch of snow has fallen. :evil: Temps are around 2* (feels like -8), so when we just got a 2 hour delay call....I was shocked! :shock: It's been worse and we've gone.

Worst part....I am all ready! :evil: I wish she would call sooner. I could have used some extra sleep.

Looking online, all but 3 of us schools have cancelled. Cross your fingers we hold out. If we lose more days, they start taking our Easter vacation. :-(

I also use Tough1 blankets. I've had Rainn sweat on me once, but to me that meant it was TOO warm for her to even have it on, especially since she is such a wholly mammoth. LOL I love how Tough1s keep them dry and break the wind. The winds whip across my pasture like Siberia. Last night their backs were covered with ice and snow, but underneath dry and cozy. 

I appreciate all the advice on SOB. I've gone back to just totally ignoring him. (Although a trait I don't use often....my father taught us how to do it well. ) He 'spoke' to my kids in the hall the other day. They were waiting for me to copy something. I am well aware when they are loud and talking, and they *weren't.* I heard him say...what grade are you? Of course I got :twisted:. So I stepped out of the copy room and said...."Excuse me, Is there an issue?" He said, "No issue. I just was asking them if they were chatty." Hmmm, I heard exactly what he said to them. The kids are looking at me like....Huh????? (they ain't dumb.) I repeated myself...."Is there an issue?" Again he said, "No, I was just asking them if they were too loud chatting in the hall." I just glared at him like...WTH, where's your _intelligence? _LOL, MR that's for you.:wink:

Seriously, of all people, I make my kids be quiet in the hall. They aren't perfect, but no need for his.....whatever that was........

I guess I could have let that go, he wasn't persuing anything by asking "what grade they were in", it just sat with me wrong since he is who he is.....

PLUS, unless it's something major...it's an unspoken rule that we don't 'yell' at each other's students.

So...I was happier before when I totally ignored him, and he never spoke to me either. I do catch him watching me....maybe he actually has an attraction for me. :rofl::rofl::rofl: NOT!

Another girl and I have decided that since his arrival, it has turned to HS. He is the 'football star' and his little cheerleaders (actually *were* cheerleaders in HS) follow him around like puppies. "Oh, he's SO funny!" The negative Nellie/attention seeking teacher I spoke about is his teaching partner (and 'cheerleader') and the two of them are lethal. They both are extremely snarky. They feed off each other.

Isn't it funny how....at least *some *of us have never left that HS mentality? When I see that Rob Lowe commercial for Direct TV and he's that "peeked in HS" self, I laugh, cause I think of my co-workers! :clap::rofl:

BLUE, tell me about these alfalfa cubes? Is this in addition to hay too? 

Welcome back Hunter! We too got a new pup in September! She's Australian Shepard mix.....MUCH energy here too! 

Roaddy, despite your stupid beach pictures, I am happy for your new horse! :wink:

OK, with this delay....I must go finish some paper work.

Talk later.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, " Is there an issue? " Concerning my pics?:lol::wink::wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, " Is there an issue? " Concerning my pics?:lol::wink::wave:


Yes....I find them snarky and insensitive to my current situation....

:rofl::lol::lol::wink::wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Hunter65 said:


> Thanks tJ How is the riding going?


Sporadic, Hunter, but getting there, once this winter is over! I DID try the canter, shortly before crummy weather set inGood to see you back, glad Scotty has worked out so well


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, I may just dig out my dvd that has a couple of Lone Ranger shows on it, admit I've forgotten the theme song!

Nicker...that guy...Hmmmm. You have snow drifts, might come in useful...cool him off a bit!

One more work day to this long week (9a-5p today, my schedule on a yo-yo again w/new hire training).

Everyone stay safe & warm! Later..


----------



## Roadyy

MN17 said:


> *This message is blocked due to the member being on your ignore list.*




:rofl::rofl::rofl::hide:


----------



## Blue

*Hunter*, I don't think we've "met". I was away for about a year and came back last summer I think it was. Hello! :wave: We've lost a few beloved dogs on the thread this past fall, so our hearts were all broken together. Glad your heart has found a "new love".

*Nicker*, I've met a few of the cheerleaders from HS lately. Didn't like them then and certainly don't like them now. Is it that some people are afraid to grow up and face a world that doesn't revolve around them? IDK. 

Alfalfa cubes. I get mine in 50# bags. For the most part they're equal to baled hay pound for pound, however since they're finely chopped and formed in to cubes they are easier for the older horse with poor or weak (or nonexistent) chewing habits. If they don't chew well, they can't get the nutrients. I've brought a couple of senior horses along very well with this. Some folks soak them to soften, but I don't start doing that until the horse needs it. They are compressed with a very small amount of molasses so when they start to chew and work them in their mouth the cubes just dissolve anyway. But it should depend on your horse. Some horses are prone to choking. Mine just happen to do well with it. Bart gets his full ration of senior pellets (dry-no molasses) daily and a big scoop of alfalfa cubes 2X daily. I also give him a flake of bermuda daily so he can "graze" because I feel they need that mentally. He's going on 33 this year and has almost no chewing power. I just realized I don't have any new pictures of him. Anyway, I actually will start backing off of the cubes in the spring with the nights don't get below 50 to let him lean out a little bit for our hot summer. 

Everyone! Have a great day and stay warm!


----------



## Roadyy

I too feed Standlee hay cubes. I mix a 40lb bag of Alfalfa/Timothy with a 40 lb bag of Alfalfa/Oats then feed twice daily about 1.5 quarts soaked for 20 minutes. I also mix a 40 lb bag of Nutrena Empower Boost and a 40 lb bag of Nutrena Empower Balance and feed 3/4 quart( 1/2 lb) over the soaked hay cubes twice a day. Equals out to about .75 cents a day per horse to feed them, not counting hay roll. I keep a roll of Tifton 85($45 a roll)hay out for free choice. It is a great diet for the horses as they are getting 90% forage. The Tifton 85 is a courser stem so they eat slower and helps with their teeth.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Quiet here today?
I hope no one is out frozen in the snow?
I have an image in my head from "The Shining" 
It is cold I hauled some water out this evening and I ain't happy.
Furnace works good!!!


----------



## Eole

Welcome back Hunter65! Sel is so cute, he looks so mischievous: like, "who, me?"
Refresh my memory, Scotty is morgan, isn't he?

Everyone else: :wave:I've been reading you daily, but lack time and energy to participate.
AA, how is Tasha?
Roadyy, congratulation on the new horse. Or is it horse*s*? That horse looks lovely and it's so nice Amber clicked with him.

No riding here, it's been unusually cold and I'm just grateful my old car starts in the mornings in this weather. Horses are out in daytime, no blankets and they don't seem bothered at all by the cold.

Still on the search of the perfect endurance mare. The little grey in Vermont is still my favorite. But still looking to find one with more trail experience. I want my next horse to stay 24/7 outside. DH disagrees with this, tends to humanize the horses and keep them inside in "bad" weather. Eole would be better outside too, I'm sure, as he's prone to coughing and pacing in his stall.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick, I took my helmetcam out with me when I rode the boys yesterday. I thought perhaps you would want to ride with me in the snow vicariously.

This is one circuit of the 2 mile loop around the place:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> Quiet here today?
> I hope no one is out frozen in the snow?
> I have an image in my head from "The Shining"
> It is cold I hauled some water out this evening and I ain't happy.
> Furnace works good!!!


Is quiet here, MR, all waiting for Spring, I believe (Shining works...)

Why do you have to haul the water out? Just curious...hoses don't work, too far, no connections? Sounds hard:shock

Steam heat in this apt ok; when gets really cold, can pull out the oil heater.

Our snow incoming is Spring Blizzard, which will will a pita (oh, I meant that for an ancronym, but that actually works, for a way 'nother issue lol!:lol Will be messy, cold (but not way low digits), wet, heavy...Colorado Spring incoming (from that we generally go straight into Summer:shock

Stay warm. I feel for you & others who's wood is running out or has already. This can't last forever for those in the East, that's just...yikes!


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, I know your vid is directed for Rick, but had to comment: AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Everyone else: :wave:I've been reading you daily, but lack time and energy to participate.


Hey Eole! I'll do my best to provide a new installment of HorseMonday...or Friday...or whatever/whenever. I don't think the "network"(in the God Willing segment of programming will off your soap


----------



## Happy Place

Phantom thanks for the ride along!
School is closed again tomorrow. I'm about bored out of my skull!!!! This weekend will be warmer but we're expecting 6 inches of snow! If it warms up, I'll take the snow shoes out for a bit. I have to find something to keep me sane tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

I second TJ. Awesome! Thanks for posting Phantom.


----------



## Blue

Had a good ride today with DIL. Her back isn't feeling good so I remembered an old trail that was pretty easy. It was nice.

Did I tell you what she gave me for my birthday? We opened it today after our ride. Really good.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Had a good ride today with DIL. Her back isn't feeling good so I remembered an old trail that was pretty easy. It was nice.
> 
> Did I tell you what she gave me for my birthday? We opened it today after our ride. Really good.


Nice! Have seen this at the store & wondered if it was good (not much of a wine drinker...small amounts, like the taste, too much incurs too much after-effect:shock

Blue, be sure to check out the other thread for a meeting tmorrow


----------



## Stan

*just for nickers*

























Cheers:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stanley.........you, like Roaddy, STINK!

Here are some beautiful pictures of my drive home the other night. Yes, there is a car in front of me....of course with the blowing snow, you wouldn't know. 

Currently, according to my phone it's -18, Weather Channel says -24....whichever it is....it's take your breathe away.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So....we are on another 2 hour delay. We are the ONLY school still open at this point.....will she hold out and keep us open? :think: Keep your fingers crossed she does. By travel time it's to be warmer.....-8* It's warm enough to go in my opinion. :wink:

Last night was Therapy School. It's held at a TSC. As I waited for our class I started talking to an employee about horse feed. Told him about Rainn and how she's lost weight. Yada Yada

He recommended this brand. He said he knows many people use it and one lady in particular brought a starved horse back on it. He said her horse turned out beautiful on it.

Does anyone use this? I have her on Triple Crown Senior. Honestly, I think her coat looked actually worse last year when I took her off sweet feed and put her on TC. She had gained weight on it, but she wasn't as sleek. She has been floated, and vet says her teeth are in really good shape for 26.

Thoughts? I"m thinking of switching her over to this brand just to try it since he REALLY recommended it. He wasn't tyring to 'sell' me this brand...he was an honest guy trying to help me out.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, that is crazy cold. I have no desire to EVER get used to that or put myself in a situation that I have to.


Amber had another lesson last night and tried a different saddle her coach brought. It has a higher cantle as Amber's tends to let your bounce forward and back too much. Anyway, the stirrups were just about 3/4" too long at the shortest setting and while cantering the poles she lost her stirrup and started sliding. Trusty quickly transitioned back to trot which pushed her more out of the seat and she squealed as she got along side his neck. He then pulled his reining horse trick and side stepped away from the scream leaving her nothing but air between her and the cold ground. She laid there and we assessed all her parts to make sure they were only bruised while Trusty stood about 15 feet away watching nervously. You can see in his eyes he does not like it when someone comes off him unplanned. She got back on and finished the other half hour of her lesson. 

I told her she has now become a cowgirl quicker than I became a cowboy by falling off a horse at a younger age.lol She actually fed on that and worked hard at concentrating in the last half of the lesson. I am so very proud of her!


















Here is the part of Little Man showing his displeasure for us taking his bromance away. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

We've just been called off. 

So...at first I was going to complain, as we will now lose an Easter day....but then I thought....it's Friday. I now have a 3 day weekend.  

Always think UP! :thumbsup:

So I am researching....again....senior feeds. Wondering if I even really NEED a senior feed....maybe a regular one???? She did well on sweet feed, maybe she doesn't need anything fancy. She's healthy except for her allergies. They seem to come from the grass or flies...we do not know. But she becomes itchy and loses her hair in the summer. She's wholly now.....

I'm reading that horses need <12% NSC and TC has 20%. That appears to be too high for a non-working horse. Have to find out the NSC levels of this other brand.

Ends up it's a good thing I am off. Mom had to take Chevy 3 hours away for knee surgery. :shock: Only place that will do surgery on such big dogs. So that leave her DH to feed. It would be best if I helped out.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Rick, good on Amber! She's tough..

Enjoy your day off Nicker! Much luck in finding the right feed for Rainn...sounds very complicated, getting all that just right..
And that much cold is just way too cold.

I've got to get to the home chores in a little while. Not awake yet..cuddling on my coffee!


----------



## Blue

*Stan*, that's mean! Beautiful though 

*Nicker*, I've never heard of Sentinal. And, yes, the label reading thing gets confusing. What breeding is Rainn? My oldster is 1/2 morgan. Notorious for longevity and easy keeping. In his late 20's I would only give him handfuls of the senior feed in the winter to keep his coat nice. IMO, if she's not worked regularly sr feeds maybe wasted on her. But it's really an individual thing. I'm still happy with my alfalfa cubes.

Best wishes for a successful surgery for Chevy. I've had dogs that was told needed that surgery but we just couldn't afford it when there was no guarantee that it would last. Let us know how this one turns out.

*Roadyy*, Yay for Amber! And good job turning and uncomfortable dismount to a learning experience. I had my DIL's stirrups raised at the saddle shop and made a huge difference in her ability to maintain center.

Well, I better go. Have to head to Prescott this morning. 

Be safe all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE - Sentinial is made by Blue Seal, they have several products out there.

I originally put her on TC b/c I thought I saw evidence of beginnings of cushings. TC was the best for that from my research. I did see differences in her energy level when I put her on it, but her coat wasn't as nice.

She gets really no use, as she has ring bone.

I know one lady around here, old time horse person, who swears by plain old oats. That's what we fed years ago, with a bit of whole kernaled corn. NOw....in the 2000s there is all this fancy food.....:?

YOur cubes is what started the conversation about this horse food! 

I also read in Equus that using corn oil over food helps put on some weight.


----------



## Blue

Yes, corn oil can help, but be careful. Not all horses tolerate it well. Nicker, for sure at that age and use level, all you can do is try something for a couple weeks and see if you get the results you're looking for. 

When I was young, a horse was a horse. There were the fancy show horses, the TB race horses and then the rest of us. One saddle fit all, and they all got fed the same thing. Now, with all this breeding nutritional needs can vary from horse to horse AND the way horses metabolize nutrition can vary.

I say, give it a try. Obviously introduce it slowly, but see what it will do for you.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Last night was Therapy School. It's held at a TSC. As I waited for our class I started talking to an employee about horse feed. Told him about Rainn and how she's lost weight. Yada Yada
> 
> He recommended this brand. He said he knows many people use it and one lady in particular brought a starved horse back on it. He said her horse turned out beautiful on it.
> 
> Does anyone use this? I have her on Triple Crown Senior. Honestly, I think her coat looked actually worse last year when I took her off sweet feed and put her on TC. She had gained weight on it, but she wasn't as sleek. She has been floated, and vet says her teeth are in really good shape for 26.
> 
> Thoughts? I"m thinking of switching her over to this brand just to try it since he REALLY recommended it. He wasn't tyring to 'sell' me this brand...he was an honest guy trying to help me out.


Looking at the feed label, that feed is ok, but nothing all that unusual. If your horse is losing weight on what you are feeding her, and she did better on sweet feed, then you might want to go back to that.

I know that the word "sweet feed" as well as molasses, sugar, and any other such words are terribly controversial. The purpose of molasses in feed is two fold. 

1. It makes the feed taste better so that the horses eat it.
2. It keeps the feed from being dusty.

I tried feeding pure oats for a while. The dust caused severe allergy problems with my horses. It is also deficient in protein unless you are feeding a really good hay.

If a horse is too thin, she is not getting enough calories digested. Of course feeding her more feed is one option. You just have to be careful not to make her sick.

There is one thing that I have discovered with old horses. If they eat too fast, they don't get their feed properly chewed (or gummed in my old horse's case). I have started feed my 28 year old mare in a large trough. I spread it out so that there is no way she can eat it too fast. I started this a month ago, and it looks like she has started to gain a little weight. It might be worth trying.

Alfalfa or other hay pellets can be good for seniors as well. 

Changing to a different brand of feed is only going to help if it is more nutritious. Just compare labels.

I am keeping up a small herd of antique horses, and it is the most expensive horse project that I have ever undertaken............

Just for the record, I use a senior feed that is made by local company. The local feed mill is able to sell a good quality feed for less money than the big name places. The feed I use does have a little bit of molasses, but not enough to make the feed too sugary; just enough to cut the dust back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh!! I had a nice message and it got deleted!

I was saying....that I too believe she needs more calories. I think horse nutrition would be like human nutrition....calories in/ calories out. This winter is making her work to stay warm.

I've increased her grain a bit and her hay. I keep them in at night to ensure she gets her hay, otherwise Mr. Piggly-Wiggly eats all of it.

My concern is the protein leverls, as I believe my hay is nutritious. Although not tested, Jay 'grew' exponentially once starting using it. That's why I use hay nets for him.

That is also why I am hesitant about adding alfalfa. Her feed has 14% protein, along with the hay.....might be too much.

My dad swore that giving corn in the winter was the best way to keep them fat and warm. Wonder if I should just add some of that on top of her food. I don't think it could hurt.....at least try it before moving to a new brand.

Celeste, I threw a block of salt into her pan to slow her eating down. She eats too fast and chokes.


----------



## Celeste

I have seen people feed a ton of corn the horses did fine. I have also seen nice horses founder on corn. I personally am scared of large quantities of it. 

My horses have free choice hay. I separate them for their hard feed so that each one gets how much he/she needs. 

My main riding horse is only 12. 

I also have two 25 year olds, a 26 year old, a 28 year old, and a pony that is most likely well into his 30's.

Only the 2 oldest have problems keeping their weight up.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We never had issues with the corn. We grew it ourselves. We would throw an ear or two into their pan, or sprinkle whole kernel onto the top. Just a small amount if whole kernel.

I just read that whole kernel is hard to digest (I know that in humans too.) Cracked corn(not the kind for chickens) is best.

Will ponder......


----------



## Celeste

I don't see how a couple of ears worth could hurt anything. The horses that I saw get sick from corn were basically getting all they could eat.

I also saw a guy feeding a group of 2 year old stallions all the oats that they could eat. He had them all out in one pasture together. They had free choice hay and oats. They didn't die or get sick. They just grew a lot. 

I don't plan on starting feeding any kind of grain free choice; with my luck, they would roll over and die.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, thanks for your input.

I think if I gave Jay free choice hay....one, I would be very POOR, and two, he would eat until he blew up!!!

He is such a piggy.


----------



## Hunter65

Eole said:


> Welcome back Hunter65! Sel is so cute, he looks so mischievous: like, "who, me?"
> Refresh my memory, Scotty is morgan, isn't he?
> 
> Yes he is my wonderful Morgan. We did a clinic last summer and was awesome. I also went and saw Hunter competing with his new owner. He is doing quite well eventing. He is still as cute as a bug but a brat nonetheless. He is still a brat and I will have a scar on my arm forever as a reminder. He tried to bite his new owner as well. Sooooo glad I found Scotty, not a mean bone in his body. Just have to get over his fear of parked cars. lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> BLUE - Sentinial is made by Blue Seal, they have several products out there.
> 
> She gets really no use, as she has ring bone.
> 
> I also read in Equus that using corn oil over food helps put on some weight.


I have had good experiences with Blue Seal feeds. Unfortunately its not carried locally so we don't use it now (we feed Legends Senior).

I would be hesitant to use corn oil in a horse with ring bone, or any older horse honestly. Corn oil is high in omega-6 fatty acids and having too much of those can actually cause inflammatory changes in the body. You need to look for a supplement with the right balance of omega-3 to omega-6.

Detailed article here. More simplified one here.

Personally, the first thing I would try with your mare would be beet pulp. If that didn't help, I would then look at flax seed. Free-choice high quality hay would be the best thing, but I understand that isn't an option with Jay wanting to help. :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Here is a stirrup question for everyone. On a western saddle, how do you tell where to put your stirrups? I always rode English. From the ground, if you put your fingers at the stirrup bar on the saddle, the bottom of the stirrup should be in your arm pit. That was a good starting point to estimate correct stirrup length before mounting. How do you do that with a western saddle? My saddle is synthetic and while I store it with the stirrups turned, I think I still want to get stirrup turners to help save my knees. It adds length to the stirrups and I may already not be able to get them short enough ( I'm only 5'3"). How can I check that from the ground?

Another tack question. Has anyone used a Tough 1 leather head stall? I found one I like online but I'm not sure of the quality. Mind you, I will only be trail riding. No fancy bling needed!

This does not mean I am any closer to my horse. Just curious, bored and surfing the net. What else does one do (besides eat) in this cold when work keeps getting cancelled?!! :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Hello Happy. I was always told that if you place your fingers where the pommel and skirt meet your stirrup would be at your armpit. I've never really found that to be too reliable. Differing saddles have differing styles thus the pommel is a little different. But I think it will get you close.

Hunter, I love a good Morgan! He's beautiful.

As far as the feed goes. I still maintain that different horses metabolize their feed differently. Free choice hay is a great idea, but we all know people that could eat a whole loaf of bread, a roast port and then desert and still look like Audrey Hepburn. Not me for sure. Then you have to be sure to try things that are available to you. Not all products are readily available everywhere. I for one, hate reading labels. I have to do it all the time for my husband, so I get frustrated when I have to balance everything out. Maybe this is why I prefer to start simple and add slowly until I achieve the results I'm looking for.

Checked on my job app at TSC. Was told they're going to be hiring within 2 weeks. She wrote down my phone number and name so we'll see.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:evil:Guess what everyone.................another snow storm is heading our way! :happydance::happydance:Another 4-7 inches tomorrow! WooHoo!




NOT!:evil::evil::evil:

I went to dump my wheelbarrow tonight and fell into a snowdrift........it was past my knees. :-x

The state plows were out plowing the edges of the roads too....assuming making room for more on the way.

Despite the subzero temps this morning, I did pull out the folding chair and spend time with my troops. (until my toes felt like they were going to fall off:wink:

It was so cold this morning Rainn was all frozen up. I had to hold my hand over her eye to melt the ice crystals.

BLUE, I agree about different horses, different metabolism. I think Jay would eat until he exploded. 

I received a lot of different advice on the weight gain thing. Actually I don't think I got two of the same answers. :shock: So, I went with what I KNOW works, and that is corn. I sprinkled a bit on her food tonight. She loved it. If nothing else...I feel better for it.

i'll continue to research and contact my vet. Rainn has so many allergies and whatnot, I want to consult the vet prior to anything major.

More later.....gotta settle in, up early tomorrow.

Stay warm all!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!

Nicker - I've had a couple of hard keepers and don't have any one solution, but here are a few things that work...
- I bought a good winter blanket with a hood for Sally and it has made a world of difference. It seems when she gets cold, she burns calories like crazy and the hood helped her a lot. She is outside 24-7, even in our cold climate and does very well.
- I have been feeding a product made by Buckeye feeds called Gro n' Win and it is amazing. It is expensive, but you don't feed a lot. What I notice is that Sally has not only kept up her weight on it, but has also maintained her muscling (and she is not working at all). They also make a product for seniors and one for weight gain, but in have not needed to use either one. It is highly digestible and has all the nutrients needed. 
- I had another OTTB that I bought from the track who was a hard keeper. We gave her beet pulp, flax, corn oil and a small amount of CalfManna. You do have to be careful about the CalfManna and only feed very small amounts, but it did wonders for putting weight on. Watch the corn oil doesn't cause the runs.
- There is no good substitute for good quality hay available free choice all the time. 
- I'm not a fan of molasses other than to make feed more palatable. Even so, apple cider vinegar works too.
- I'd be a little concerned about oats with a horse that may be experincing the onset of Cushings.

Roadyy and Stan - you guys are evil with your beautiful "not winter" pictures. Just wait though as summer will come here and you will be sweating your socks off. At least you can dress for the cold and I think there is some research that says the cold helps us live longer (kinda like keeping the cheese in the fridge). :lol:

I hope everyone had a good week. My aunt is still in the hospital and is expected to be there until mid week next week. She has a lung infection and cannot maintain her oxygen levels. Hopefully, she will be better by Tuesday and my cousin (from here) can take her to BC for my other aunt and uncles 50th wedding anniversary and then she goes back to Norway. If she can't keep her levels up, they will have to put her on a medical flight back to Norway from here when she is stable. It's a pretty rotten way for her to spend her vacation.
I am taking her son (my other cousin from Norway) and his GF to a hockey game tonight to watch a university girls team play. One of my DD's friends plays on that team so we will cheer her on. I find the smaller non-pro games are much more fun. My cousin is pretty excited to go.

We are a still chugging through winter here with the temperature going up and down like a bride's nightgown. The days are much longer and I can actually feed with some daylight after work now. Tomorrow I'll ride Koolio and then spend Sunday at the hospital with my aunt. DD has promised to FaceTime from Florida tomorrow to give us a virtual tour of the farm there since she has a break from competing is weekend. Other than that, not much is happening. I do enjoy the thrill of living vicariously through all of you. . I hope you all make us some good collective memories this weekend.


----------



## Stan

Blue I read your PM and am serious about putting pen to paper. Waiting on the reaction to me filing the claim.
The message from me is this. I'm not going away so deal with the problem or I am going to do it.


----------



## keebler

Hello everyone, 

I'm pretty much new to it all ?. My daughter ( 13 years old)has started taking western lessons. I just turned 46 and have decided to take lessons with her. Am I crazy? I have always wanted to, and thought it would also be a great chance for us to do it together. Have any of you also started at such a late time in your life? I could use all the tips I can get. I apologise if this is the wrong forum.


----------



## tjtalon

Up early so have time to get ready for class this morning. Car will take a while to de-snow & de-ice.

Read w/interest the discussion on feed. Now am curious what all those grain concoctions are that Janice mixes up for various horses (& on a couple, the very elderly, she squirts an oil-something product.)

Tracey, prayers for your aunt to get back home stabilised.

Nice pics, Hunter!

Welcome, Keebler! I began lessons at age 50, gave up for 10 years after a bad crash, and am doing it again at age 61. Never too late! Advice? First, don't let your head get in the way (mind-wise & literally, lol!) Hope you & your daughter have a good instructor, that counts for A LOT.

Not looking forward to driving back & forth to class (or to work the next two snow days, for that matter) but can't cry much...it's certainly not 3-5 feet of the stuff out there!

Brave Nicker! Getting out there to be w/your horses no matter what, hats off to you (you can leave your hat on, don't want your ears to freeze & fall off!)

Much luck w/all that, Stan...

Gotta go now & put myself together (now, where did THAT piece go?? Oh, there it is, under those other pieces...)

Good weekend to all!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, I hope your aunt feels better soon. How awful to get so sick on a vacation. Do you know how it started? 

I've also heard that people live longer in the cold. When it gets to 120+ here we have a lot of "rage crime". Wonder if that's why?

I don't like that molasses in feed either. For some horses it's like giving a child a candy bar. And here in the southwest I've noticed that the horses that are fed a "sweet feed" of any kind have more fly trouble. Kinda makes sense.

*Stan*, now you've really piqued my curiosity. Can't wait to read it.

*Keebler*, Welcome! Too Late? Never! And this is absolutely the right place.

*TJ*, please don't lose any parts. It takes too long to search for them. Have a good day.

Anyone heard how Ellen's holding up in this cold?


----------



## Happy Place

Hi Keepler- My dad started in his 40's after I started lessons at age 10. We horse showed together all the way through my teen years. I wouldn't give those years up for anything! It was the thing that brought us ultra close! Have fun, don't worry about your age. Try some yoga to help with balance and flexibility. I swear by it!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Afternoon everyone!

Koolio, so sorry to hear about your aunt! I think it would be so scary getting sick in another country!

Also, did some reading and video watching of western dressage. I would say Koolio is well on his way to blue ribbons!  My expert opinion there....:wink:

BLUE, do you think the heat brings out the cheerleaders too? LOL Speaking of cheerleaders.....mine were hard at work on Thursday. Proved I am definitely out of the 'loop'. (not that I ever was a cheerleader....) I have noticed recently my phone hasn't been going off with text messages from BA (the ringleader) Usually I get them when school is cancelled or when she wants to share a photo of what she is currently drinking. :shock::?

Thursday I was making a run down the hall and overheard them say...."When you sent these text messages yesterday...." I thought, yep my suspicions were correct, I"m 'out'. On my way back through, the door was closed and the three of them were in a room talking. (this is after school). That means they are gossiping.:?


Later, I was back down there for copies and the door was open. This time they called me in to 'ask me my opinion' about another teacher. I listened, but said I didn't want to get involved. BA says, "When DO we get involved?" Whatever.............I have too much to do than sit around and gossip. 

They all left the building together......along with SOB. As he passed my room he made a grande announcement.....dont' even know what it was, but loud enough for me to hear. (See I don't even care what he says....I don't remember.)

He is only the second male I have met that seeks that much attention. The other was my teaching partner for 5 years. I ended up leaving that grade b/c he literally gave me nightmares. He was such a one-upper and would throw me under the bus when he could. So I left that grade, which I now regret.

As with SOB, Jacka$$, my former partner, was very well liked. NObody saw what I saw.....until last year when he was asked to move to a different grade. His :twisted::twisted: came out for all to see. 

I'm sure SOB will eventually bare his :twisted::twisted::twisted: too.....but hopefully not harming others in the end.

I just don't get people like that, but am enjoying the peace and quiet from being 'ousted' by a group I never really had joined. LOL BA in particular is negative and sets me in the wrong frame of mind. Now she is turning another former mentee into a 'cheerleader'. That makes me sad. N is a nice girl, but apparently weak.:-( (sigh) And so it goes..........

Today I was to be inducted into the honorary educational fraternity. BUT....bad weather kept me home. I went out early to feed, and within the hour, the horses were already covered with snow. It hasn't stopped yet!:shock:

HP, i'll try to take a picture of how to measure western stirrups. It's always worked for me. Too hard to describe it.

My house is clean....some laundry done.....nap taken....do I go and try to conquer the basement? :think:

Stanley, my advice (as an author :wink is to *start writing now*! Even if it's just words or phrases. You'll get your best work while you are in the moment of your most emotional times. As I tell my students....put the pen to the paper, and let it flow!!:thumbsup: What you put on the paper the first time is ultimately not the final draft. I was shocked at the amount of work and rewriting we did. GOOD LUCK!

Keebler, welcome! NEVER too old. 

BLUE, that church you mentioned. Is it near Sedona? We took a Pink Jeep tour there two years ago. They had us tour a church up on a hill. Just beautiful. BTW, I love your pictures. I want to come out and ride there sometime!!!! 

HP, although I like leather halters for looks. I have found they break easily when the horse pulls back too hard. I had a TB that refused to stand at the trailer. He broke many a halters. The leather ones broke the quickest. I didn't buy flimsy ones either. Just a thought.

Well, I gave Rainn plenty of hay last night in her stall apprentelty, as some of it was left. During the day, if possible, I like to feed the hay outside so they can walk and stretch.

Temps have risen....26*. I would like to actually take the blankets off today. 

Ok, I think I have caught up with everything I wanted to say.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Place said:


> Hi Keepler- My dad started in his 40's after I started lessons at age 10. We horse showed together all the way through my teen years. I wouldn't give those years up for anything! It was the thing that brought us ultra close! Have fun, don't worry about your age. Try some yoga to help with balance and flexibility. I swear by it!


This made me take a trip down memory lane! I pulled out all the old ribbons. I'm thinking of making a wall hanging sort of like this:
View attachment 602210



These are my dads' from about 1977-79.
View attachment 602218


These are my junior ribbons from 1976-1981
View attachment 602234


These are from my Adult years about 1987-1991 on my horse Sly who is in my avatar. I'd give my eye teeth to have either my junior or adult horse back!!!
View attachment 602226


Sorry, I don't know how that last one came out upside down!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, that's AWESOME!!

Glad Im not the only one who has held onto my ribbons and trophies.  Makes a person feel great!

Congrats on what looks to be a very successful career!


----------



## Celeste

Something like this might be nice too to display your ribbons.

It is a nice problem to have; how to display all your ribbons!


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> Something like this might be nice too to display your ribbons.
> 
> It is a nice problem to have; how to display all your ribbons!


Lol. That's also what I was thinking. Those ribbons are wonderful and you should be very proud. I hope you find a nice way to display them. Such a shame to put something you worked so hard for in a closet.

The church of which I speak is east of Sedona and not nearly as beautiful. Although I think that all catholic churches have a charm to them. I know the one you're talking about though. I ridden over that way only once. Wanted to go back sometime but parking for horse trailers is a nightmare and the trails are always so crowded. Can you tell I don't care for crowds? I believe that church in Sedona is called "Chapel in the Rocks"?

Cheerleaders. I was never in that club either.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Koolio*
> 
> *TJ*, please don't lose any parts. It takes too long to search for them. Have a good day.


I think I've lost an irretrievable part...by 2pm I'm brain dead & tired in that class:shock:. But, a good day, I think...the practicals are scaring me less, just have to focus my brain & not let myself get in my way (applicable just about anywhere in my life, I guess We got out early 'tho, 230p, as the snow started to come down hard.


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> I think I've lost an irretrievable part...by 2pm I'm brain dead & tired in that class:shock:. But, a good day, I think...the practicals are scaring me less, just have to focus my brain & not let myself get in my way (applicable just about anywhere in my life, I guess We got out early 'tho, 230p, as the snow started to come down hard.


Sometimes I think I have lost some of my marbles. Never fear. Look what I just discovered. 

You can buy new ones!


----------



## tjtalon

Love those ribbons, HP, how wonderful...hope you can find a way to display them!

Nicker, that's just too weird w/the school situation, it DOES sound like HS...& you're too good for that kind of c&&p.

I'm a little disgruntled myself at the moment about an offhand comment today from the class instructor, trying to decided how to deal w/it, (inwardly, for my own well-being). Hmmm. Won't say what, might text a friend for an opinion. Prob'ly nuthin' & should just blow it off...or learn from it, better yet. Hmmm. Bugs me 'tho...

Snowing hard right now...put up a picture of me & Spirit riding in the arena in the warm sunshine on my desktop a few minutes ago, to remind myself that it's just winter & "this too shall pass"!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Sometimes I think I have lost some of my marbles. Never fear. Look what I just discovered.
> 
> You can buy new ones!


I love it!!!:lol: And it's only $11.95! (plus tax & shipping of course). LOL!:lol: Thanks Celeste, I needed that laugh...!


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> I love it!!!:lol: And it's only $11.95! (plus tax & shipping of course). LOL!:lol: Thanks Celeste, I needed that laugh...!


Might have to choose one-day shipping:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

You get free shipping if you order more than $35 worth. I'm thinking maybe I should just go ahead and buy several packages of them......


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Something like this might be nice too to display your ribbons.
> 
> It is a nice problem to have; how to display all your ribbons!


Hobby Lobby can create nice shadowbox things...or HP you could make your own (like outta strips of discarded barnwood for the horse theme....hmmm


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> You get free shipping if you order more than $35 worth. I'm thinking maybe I should just go ahead and buy several packages of them......


Thinking a nice round 100 bucks oughta cover it


----------



## AnitaAnne

Keepler: Welcome! I admire you and all the older begining riders, it takes more guts to hop on a horse for the first time at 40+ then it does at 8. 

Koolio: Best wishes to your Aunt, poor girl to be sick on vacation is bad, but traveling to another country, only to spend the time in a hospital, that is really sad. 

Phantom: loved the winter ride video, looks like a lot of fun actually! You and your DH have some beautiful property. I wondered about all the tounge action from the ponied horse; does he always do that? I wonder what it means...

Stan: mark me down for a copy of that book too...

HP: Wow, that is a big pile of ribbons! I noticed your dad had a lot of blues in his pile, very cool!

Nicker: beautiful pictures, how do you sit out in those temperatures? You are one tough chick! 

I was never in the cheerleader group either, short skirts are uncomfortable to ride in :lol:

Hope the corn is working out for Rainn. I personally like pelleted feeds better than sweet feed, just seems to be digested better. I add bran in the winter, and with hard keepers like Drambuie. Seems to work better, and cheaper than pouring oil on their feed. 

How are Hansel & Gretel doing? Easter is right around the corner...I'm sitting here watching one of those sappy Hallmark movies, and wouldn't you know it, they just had some baby goaties!! Twin kids..:wink:

Blue: good luck on the job, hope the perks include store discounts :wink: 

TJ: take care of all your bits and pieces, study hard. 

In my news, Tasha has been doing well since her last seizure. Fingers crossed she stays that way. 

My Beau has been falling more; sometimes from his back end just sinking lower as the day goes on, sometimes from Tasha running into him, and sometimes a misstep sends him crashing. 

It is awful to watch. He doesn't even try to get up on his own anymore, he stares woefully at me, asking for help to get up. 

Mentally, he seems to be completely the same dog he has always been, and he seems to be telling me with his eyes that he is still there for me. 


It just breaks my heart and I don't know what to do. He is still eating & drinking fine. 

My DD has had a *BAD* adverse reaction to one (_or more!_) of the medicines she had with her oral surgery. I have had to stick close to take care of her, so no riding possible. I think she will be ok though, just going to take some time for all the drugs to get out of her system. 

As my moma always said...this too shall pass...meanwhile I watch sappy movies, clean house, and nurse kiddo. 

Squiggy is growing by leaps and bounds (literally) and now come to the edge of the cage when called over for a baby carrot. He makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Hang in there, AA....

I have to go & get ready for work tomorrow. Early bed, very early rise. Snowing VERY hard...Spring Blizzard! that means Spring is comin' (& my car is getting buried..but I put a nice plastic sheet across my windshield [& people look oddly at me doing so], so even when the snow is heavy & wet, which will be the case in the way early morning tomorrow, pulling it off takes a bit, but the windshield is clear! Then just have to get off the rest of tit while car is warming..)

'Nite all! 

PS no cheerleader here either!! Just one tough cookie, whether I like it or not, lol!


----------



## Blue

Anita, you bet it includes discounts! That's why I've downplayed my apps at other places hoping this one will come through first:wink:

Still no word from Ellen?


----------



## Eole

Keebler, welcome!  It's never too late and you are at the right place here. You can share your lessons with us, questions and discoveries. It's such a nice activity (passion) to share with your daugther. I started riding on/off at 30, then regularly at 40.

Koolio: I like the idea that to cold preserves us longer!!! :lol: Have fun at the hockey game. Temperature like a bride's gown? Well here, it's more like a nun's gown, staying wayyy down... 

NM: I admired the very same sky last night: tiny wedge of moon with the planet beside, lovely sky.
Blue, a job a TSC might actually cost you money! 

So, I have another prospect. A mare in Alberta. (Koolio: Winfield) Waiting for extra pictures, but talking with breeder (endurance rider) and trainer, she seems like a sweetheart. A black arabian with a star, isn't this like a teenager's dream of Flicka?


----------



## Eole

HP, I love the ribbon quilt. Go for it!

AA: we need pictures of Squiggy! It's hard to see our dogs getting old; just appreciate every precious day since he's still happy and painless.

MR: pictures of your fantastic aquarium too!

This is for Keebler:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm feeling a little left out here.
I have no ribbons and only 3 ride hours logged at our horse club.
My wife and daughter have many ribbons though.
I look at it as though I made it available for them.
I don't really care I have nothing to prove or any competition to win.

Boy am I ready for Spring, we have got 2" of snow today and now moved to pelleted freezing rain.
I came home sick Friday wheezing and terrible breathing in the cold.
Now that it is closer to 32 I am feeling much better.
That zero degree kinda took the life right out of me.

Felt so bad last two nights with broken sleep, the Corn wasn't Growing at all.
Seemed like a time I had bronchitis and pneumonia about ten years ago.
Every breath was a struggle and had to remain at a low activity rate.

TJ: hauling water was due to frozen hose, rare event for me.
Still hauling water, tomorrow 42 so I will top off all water drums.

Slow at home these days, picked up some hay today and grain.
Went to a strip store style mall today (local Petco) awesome deal on aquarium plant.
I'll try to grab a pic of the underwater jungle later.

I am at a crossroads type dilemma right now.
I am itching really bad for riding season and warmer weather.
I belong on my horse, better weather, playin in the river.
Winter turns into a countdown type waiting game for me.
I don't like it a bit. It is only a matter of time I suppose.

Good Night All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'm going to leave this bride and nun thing alone, Stan??? Roadyy???


----------



## tjtalon

Luv u MR...feel better...stay WARM...

Spring is comin', I say so....enuff is enuff...


----------



## Blue

Well I'm disgusted! Here's something for Stan and Roadyy and probably Maryland to say something about! 

I had to go bra shopping the other day. HAD to. Bought two very good ones. Ugh! I've come to the conclusion that I belong in some forsaken third world country where bra-less is acceptable. Why oh why are bras so comfortable when you're a little bitty thing and don't need one, but unbearable when it would be offensive to civilization to be without one!?

Sick of it I tell ya, sick of it! Perhaps some vet wrap would work.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

I was about to go insane, so I went out to the barn early and 'played'. 

I put my new saddle rack together....all by myself! (it's idiot proof.:wink

Then mom and I took a nice walk together. (with Pipes) 

The temps rose to nearly 30*, so I finally didn't have to wear snow pants!! Yippee!! And I could take the blankets off the horses for a day. They are drying in my basement....which now smells like horse! :shock: What a great life!! LOL

DH went to a 50th b-day party tonight and made an excuse for me. He left around 4 and lord knows when they will return. He knows I'd rather spend many of those hours with the horses (which I did) than sitting and drinking with people I really don't know. What a great guy he is. 

TJ, happy to hear things are looking up. I wish you could take a 'brain' class I took. It really showed me how I sabotage myself mentally. I would so sike myself out like you are doing. Once I learned how to control my brain....things changed for the better! :wink:

When I come out to CO in October, we'll talk. We got the dates for the wedding btw. I'll get them to you.

MR, what is your dilemma? 

HP, if you figure out how to make that ribbon thing....let me know. Mine are sitting in a box.

Here are some pics.....HP, how to measure for a western saddle. PUt your fingertips where I have mine, then put the stirrup into your arm pit, just like English. If your saddle is synthetic....heat a nail or something with a cigarette lighter. Then burn a hole where you need it.  Jay helping me construct the saddle rack. A few of our walk. Look at that snow!!!! I don't know how much we got.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> You get free shipping if you order more than $35 worth. I'm thinking maybe I should just go ahead and buy several packages of them......


 
What!!! Marbles have you lost that many:shock:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Thinking a nice round 100 bucks oughta cover it


 
Will a $100 really be enough to cover the marbles lost. I worry about you all. The only problem I have with my marbles is remembering why I have gone out to the garage. If SWMBO is home I know why:?, but, I don't feel the need to spend a $100 replacing marbles I have lost. Perhaps you should try the mind exercises I use.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Well I'm disgusted! Here's something for Stan and Roadyy and probably Maryland to say something about!
> 
> I had to go bra shopping the other day. HAD to. Bought two very good ones. Ugh! I've come to the conclusion that I belong in some forsaken third world country where bra-less is acceptable. Why oh why are bras so comfortable when you're a little bitty thing and don't need one, but unbearable when it would be offensive to civilization to be without one!?
> 
> Sick of it I tell ya, sick of it! Perhaps some vet wrap would work.


Well I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to touch that subject matter. Nor would it be appropriate for me too. However, when have I ever been known to be appropriate. And I, amongst others, have been invited to comment.

I tried the plastic wrap but after a while I experienced what we call fall out. The plastic generated heat, heat generated perspiration, perspiration generated a slick surface, the plastic slipped south and I suffered fall out.
I now go topless and am proud on my man boobs. Its pole dancing next, but hanging upside down on a pole a question comes to mind. Will I lose more of my marbles.:shock: 
And what will Bugs say 

All I can say Blue is. You go girl. Show the young'uns what they are in for.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Place

On with my glory days reminiscing. .. I moved on to pictures because I would like to print one or two on fabric to incorporate with the ribbons. Some are old and yellow so I'll have to do some work on them. Here are a few that I found.
Me ( age 11)and a school horse named Ranger. Me on my first horse Raz MA Taz. Raz, Raz again and last but not least. On The Sly, my last horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> when you're a little bitty thing and don't need one,


My solution: sports bras


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow! HP, you look so professional going over those jumps.  Your horses are so beautiful.

That is something I had always wanted to do, but started too late in my showing career.....then off to college.


When and why did you get out of horses?


----------



## Happy Place

NM- I took a 7 year break between my first and last horse. I went off to college and got married. Then I got Sly and we rode and showed a bunch! Then I got divorced (not due to the riding!). Sly was old enough to retire, couldn't jump anymore and I ran out of money. I held on to everything for a bunch of years, then sold it about 7 yrs ago, saddle, bridle, boots, the whole nine yards! Yes, I am still kicking myself!

Now that I am really looking at those pics, I am not certain that jumping one is me! It looks like me, it's my horse, but something tells me it's not me! LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

Keepler: welcome! look forward to hearing about your riding adventures. 

Koolio: hope things have improved for your Aunt.. what a nasty situation.

HP: look forward to seeing how you deal with all your ribbons. so much fun to figure it out! and love the pics, that jump is very impressive.

Eole: look forward to hearing about the new prospect.

MR: hope you are feeling better and no longer dealing with frozen anything.

Stan: shall not comment about plastic wrap or poles.. :lol:

ellen: hope you are having so much fun with your critters that you haven't had time to check in with us.



AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom: loved the winter ride video, looks like a lot of fun actually! You and your DH have some beautiful property. I wondered about all the tounge action from the ponied horse; does he always do that? I wonder what it means...
> 
> My Beau has been falling more; sometimes from his back end just sinking lower as the day goes on, sometimes from Tasha running into him, and sometimes a misstep sends him crashing.
> 
> My DD has had a *BAD* adverse reaction to one (_or more!_) of the medicines she had with her oral surgery.



George flaps his tongue when he is having a good time.. often associated with him doing something he knows he shouldn't: such as creeping ahead and giving Sultan the eye, as he was doing in the video. George knows how to pony and knows where he belongs, but just can't help but antagonize his brother. George will flap his tongue under saddle too, which sometimes makes for fun ride photos!

Sorry to hear that your Beau having a hard time. Do you have him on any joint supplements? I have had really good success with dasuquin with msm for my senior dog, Shelby. It's heartbreaking to see a previously active animal losing their mobility.

Hope your DD is feeling much better. As if the oral surgery wasn't bad enough!


Last night, we hosted the annual dinner for a hunting club DH is a member of, so we had about 30 people over. The meal didn't end as planned, however, when one of the ladies had a leg go out from under her while walking.. and couldn't get back up. Wound up calling an ambulance as she was in a great deal of pain and showed signs of shock very quickly. Her family said that leg had been giving her issue all week and she has a history of osteoporosis.. turns out she broke a femur. :-( :shock: :-( 

Hope to get some saddle time today as the storm last night only gave us about 3 inches of snow (and no ice, yay!!). Temp is supposed to go to 34 today, so hoping that will soften the ice enough to get to the trails with my SIL. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Blue

O Phantom! That's horrible. Hope it at least happened at the end of the dinner. I'm assuming she'll be ok?

Stan, thank you for making light of my discomfort!:razz: Somehow I knew I could count on you. I'm thinking though, that vet wrap wouldn't sweat and slip like plastic wrap. Perhaps that should be your next effort? :wink:

TJ, sports undergarments are great while riding. I think my problem is I just don't like having to deal with clothes. Somehow life was simpler 30 years and 30 pounds ago. :hide:

I was seriously considering ordering a Cashel SoftSaddle G2. Cashel G2 Soft Saddle - Statelinetack.com It's pricey, but looks like something I could just throw up on Lacey or old Bard for a mild walk around the neighborhood. However, just found out that husband needs all new tires on his Ranger and the Razor. :shock: Holy Moly they're expensive. But several people around here have been getting ticketed due to not having "DOT approved" tires on their ATV's and UTV's. Apparently Arizona and California have found a new way to make some money. Even if you never ride on the streets (which we do as we're street legal) you are riding on forest roads, which are considered state and county maintained and therefore subject to the same rules and regs which means DOT approved rubber on all vehicles. Grrrrr. Of course the prices are sky high. So no soft saddle for me :evil:

Hope everyone is coping with that vicious weather. Please be safe.


----------



## Blue

Happy, really nice pictures!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey:wave:

Sorry for not posting in a while. Had myself in the corner for 'time out.' I guess some of my behavior is from cabin fever. I am sick of winter. But I don't think I am alone:wink:

HP I am truly impressed. I can't wait to see the finished product. What a beautiful horse. What nice riding. What wonderful memories. The thing I really appreciate about it, is that you and your father enjoyed those wonderful memories together. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Stay warm and maybe spring will get here one day soon..


----------



## Happy Place

Ok here is one more pic. This one is for sure me and I think both pics are from the same course so the other must be me!!


----------



## Happy Place

My neighbor saw my pics on fb and said he is waiting for me to come ride his horses!! Woohoo free riding! He has a couple of Morgans and can't ride due to a bad leg. This summer we will probably teach one to drive so he can still enjoy his horses.  time to go split some more wood. -25 windchill expected tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

In ER with DD, she is a bit dehydrated and hasn't slept for 3 days. Will update later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> George flaps his tongue when he is having a good time.. often associated with him doing something he knows he shouldn't: such as creeping ahead and giving Sultan the eye, as he was doing in the video. George knows how to pony and knows where he belongs, but just can't help but antagonize his brother. George will flap his tongue under saddle too, which sometimes makes for fun ride photos!


I hope we can get picture(s) of this:lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> In ER with DD, she is a bit dehydrated and hasn't slept for 3 days. Will update later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope she feels better very soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Blue

O Anita! Hope all is better soon. Big big hug!


----------



## tjtalon

HP: Beautiful! I am in awe of those that jump, both horses and riders, so thrilling to watch!

Phantom, hope that lady is okay, femur break can be so dicey..
And hope you got in a ride today. This weather's gotta break..

Ouch, AA, prayers for your daughter (and you, try to get some rest, too...)

Blue: I'm just totally bored with clothes. I'm in a uniform most of the time, & if the general public doesn't care to look at me otherwise in jeans/sweatshirts/t-shirts, they don't have to look! (I have some nice clothes,carefully preserved in the closet...even a beautiful cocktail dress that I bought 15-some years ago purposely in a timeless style w/the thought "If I need this when I'm 80, it'll still work". Very pretty, sleek & black w/handerchief skirt. Nice. I did get lucky w/some genetics/metabolism; always skinny, now just rangy-regular w/a paunch, lol! Gotta strengthen this all up, somehow 'tho...being out doing a young man's job has to be beneficial, plus being out in all kinds of weather). Who said "cold keeps you love longer"?? Good, cuz I've been doing that at work far longer than I've wanted to, lol!


----------



## tjtalon

Typo...I meant "live longer"..but love longer certainly works..


----------



## Blue

We all wanna Love Longer right?


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> ellen: hope you are having so much fun with your critters that you haven't had time to check in with us..


PH13

Been carrying water to the hens and the mare. Trying to make sure the wild birds had plenty of food during the really cold days. It doesn't seem to be any warm weather anytime soon, so I am about ready to try riding my mare cold or not. I am wanting to have a shed built off the side of my barn over the next year and hopefully won't have my hallway full of equipment so I will have more room out of the weather to work with her. I have been doing stuff like lateral flexion, making her give her forequarters and hindquarters. Also, been watching Pat Parelli and Clinton Anderson cds. Been checking techniques they use to make transitions from different gaits using body queues. Can't wait to get on her and practice what I have been watching. I can't wait until I can take some pictures while riding. Hopefully, next year I won't think twice about the cold and do some riding like I see yall do. No snow of course, maybe that is a good for now.


----------



## ellen hays

AA I am sorry your DD is ill. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> We all wanna Love Longer right?


YUP!:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was the first day with temps above freezing in over 2 weeks - it was 35F!!

:happydance::clap::happydance::clap::happydance:

DH and I took the boys out for a bareback mosey to celebrate and to test the footing conditions. I can't even think of the last time I rode bareback and George hasn't been ridden in a while, so I was just hoping I would stay on. He was a touch silly, but luckily stayed between me and the ground.





























Since the footing wasn't too bad (the warm temps and sun had softened the ice crust), I went over and met up with my SIL to ride again.



















It felt so warm and wonderful today.. ironic that it still was below the average high temp for this time of year. Tomorrow we go back into the low teens for highs and stay there all week.. ugh.


----------



## Blue

Yay Ellen! That's the spirit!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today was the first day with temps above freezing in over 2 weeks - it was 35F!!
> 
> :happydance::clap::happydance::clap::happydance:
> 
> DH and I took the boys out for a bareback mosey to celebrate and to test the footing conditions. I can't even think of the last time I rode bareback and George hasn't been ridden in a while, so I was just hoping I would stay on. He was a touch silly, but luckily stayed between me and the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the footing wasn't too bad (the warm temps and sun had softened the ice crust), I went over and met up with my SIL to ride again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It felt so warm and wonderful today.. ironic that it still was below the average high temp for this time of year. Tomorrow we go back into the low teens for highs and stay there all week.. ugh.


Awesome


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Blue I am looking forward to this spring. Nice to have a horse that I feel comfy with.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

I too was in the saddle today!:happydance:

The sun was shining bright, oh so warm! I think it made it to 27*, but with the sun shining as it was, the roads thawed, I could ride in wind pants, and I wore light gloves. OH glory days!!

It was a true testament to Jay's character today. It's been at least two weeks since we've been out. We had to stick to the road, as everything else is still knee deep. Amish church just let out, so many buggies passed, and many walking home. Jay wasn't sure what to make of the first lady walking with her black shawl flapping in the breeze. I always ask them to talk to me when they pass....but they are such backward people, especially the woman, they rarely do.

BUT, he did great anyway! 

I wasn't planning on going far. I always set a turn around point, but he was riding so steady and so forward (he's feeling GOOD with those new feet!) that we just kept right-a-going!! :thumbsup:

I caught myself smiling more than once as we marched down the road. 

Helpd my mom give the little baby goats their shots today. I held as she poke. She thanked me like a gazillion times for helping. Apparetnly when her DH helps it turns into WWIII. :? It took us 15 minutes for us to do babies......not bad at all.

Got a call from puppy school teacher today. She is offering Canine Good Citizen 2. Wondered if I would be interested....YES please! She offered me the class as a probono! How cool is that? That will start when Therapy ends. 

AA, hoping your daughter is OK.

PH, gosh! A broken femur is MAJOR! YIKES!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Some shots from our day.

It's still 'warm' here....25*, but another winter blast tonight. Going down into the negatives again. :-( Had the throw the blankets back on. :-x

The birds are chirping in the morning....surely spring is around the corner.

Chevy came through surgery well! He had to have the ligament that runs over his back knee fixed. It's hereditary, and he will have to have the other one done in 6 months.:-( Poor thing, he's only 11 months old. He'll be trapped in crate for 4 weeks. He will certainly learn how to walk on leash!! He had to have 3 pins put in. Money, Money, money ,money......$$$$$ (sing it!)


----------



## Celeste

Terry, I also have a cute little black cocktail dress tucked away in the closet. I wore it to a work function, and I think that all my colleagues almost fell over. One of the ladies that I worked with said, "I didn't know you had a dress!" 

Ellen, as soon as this rain slows down and the footing is not too muddy, get on that horse and ride. You can do this. If I can do it, I know you can do it too.


----------



## Celeste

Nicker, it should be illegal to post pictures as cute as those of your goats. 

I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat...................................


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> Nicker, it should be illegal to post pictures as cute as those of your goats.
> 
> I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat...................................


 Which one do you want Celeste? Hmmmmm?

I'd be willing to bring it down for ya. I'm in need of some warmth! :wink:

Easter's coming....they need homes! hahahaha


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Nicker, it should be illegal to post pictures as cute as those of your goats.
> 
> I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat...................................


Celeste If you don't watch out, you will have yourself talked into a bunch of baby goats. 

Yep, maybe after this week, it will dry up some. Once I get on her and comfortable in the barnyard, I can ride and work her on my drive It has small gravel on it that will be good footing. Keep ya fingers crossed for me I can't wait to see the woods while everything is turning green. No time like springtime. Can't wait.


----------



## Celeste

I am thinking that spring is so close that I need to check out my fly spray supply.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got the call.....another 2 hour delay! 

I don't think we've had a normal Monday in Februrary!!!

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## Roadyy

Before I go back reading I wanted to post pics from the weekend camping trail ride. I had the entire camp site to myself Friday night. It was so peaceful and relaxing!!


Got up Saturday morning and the other riders came in around 9:30 am then we headed out. I will say that I felt like a king surrounded by beautiful maidens as the other riders were 4 woman. 2 younger than me and 2 older. I HAD A BLAST until we got in that water. Little Man has this ability to drop without warning. Seriously, he drops like he fainted and soaks me to above my knees trying to keep him from rolling. Then get him back to the bank and he faints again in an attempt to roll in the sand. We are all laughing hard at the sudden drops. They are amazed as I am. 


I will post pics of the boys at there dentist appointment in the next post.

















Can you see my wine bottle laterns on the trees? There are 3.


----------



## Roadyy

Yesterday afternoon they got their visit to the dentist. I learned my lesson on putting it off just a little bit longer.$$$$$$ ouch!!!!!

Doc has a deformed mouth where his upper jaw actually twists as it comes down the teeth. Trusty wasn't terribly bad as he was due, but nothing out of the ordinary. Little Man had the worst with hooks on the front and points at the back. All in all Doc and Trusty will be good for 12-15 months, but LM will need to be seen again in about 9 months as he had more wave than Trusty.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I am sorry about DD and hope they got her settled yesterday. I know the hassle you had with the experience and wish I wasn't so covered up so I could have met you up there. I think I finally got home about 8:30 from all my running around.


Blue, I have told the story of my one and only experience with Saran wrap, but will tell it again to help Stan with his fall out.


I was home alone and got bored so decided to read one of DW's magazines to see what the fuss was all about. There was an article in there that caught my eye called "How to spice of the sex life". Of course I had to read that. It said you should wrap yourself in Saran Wrap and a smile(nothing else) and meet your SO at the door as they get home. 

I am all excited while waiting patiently for DW to get home. I hear the car pull up so I stand in the foyer waiting on her to open the door. She walks in and looks me up and down then with a straight face says, "Dang, left overs again tonight?"


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so I have decided....that this fling back into frigid temps could make or break my psychy.....so.........I'm going to try an experiement. 

I"m going to try to do one thing 'different' each day, whether that be drive home from work a different way, stop at the cheese plant for some delectable cheese (please) etc.

Also, I want to learn something new each day. I have all these books sitting waiting to be read. Even if I just read a page or two.

Third, I want to lose 5 pounds prior to Equine Affaire. That may not sound like much, but those are toughest pounds to shed. I know I can do it....I eat WAY too much, and I love my sweets! I will NOT deny myself anything....but will cut back on portions.

I am posting this so I have someone to hold me accountable. :wink:

Time to get my day rolling. Have a wonderful one everyone!

The SUN is shining here! (and -2 degrees) :lol:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> I am all excited while waiting patiently for DW to get home. I hear the car pull up so I stand in the foyer waiting on her to open the door. She walks in and looks me up and down then with a straight face says,Dang, left overs again tonight?"


:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, you go girl!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is ok. Just think, spring *IS just around the corner:thumbsup:* Wow, I just got a really nice phone call this a.m.. C called and asked me if I was interested in getting together with some of her friends and playing cards or something. They are all horse people. I haven't been included in anything like this in years. I have been widowed for about 4 yrs now and it is so different from being within the married couple social realm. It has just taken a while to finally find an opportunity to meet and join a group that is open to a new member. Nothing but, couples in this community. There is a stigma against single woman mingling in couple get to gathers. Plus, being a newbie in the neighborhood among people who went to school together makes breaking the ice a bit challenging. Don't get me wrong, they are nice people and there is no hostility involved. Social routines are sometimes difficult to break into. Anyhow, I told her I would love to get to gather with them. She brought up the new horse facility again. I hope that will be something I can see soon. My late husband told me one time, that I didn't need to ride so much, I would get tired of it. I replied to him that I would love the opportunity to get to that point. Well, I hope I am getting the opportunity to get to that point.:lol: Or at least try. Of course, I don't think that getting tired of riding will ever happen Sorry about the novel, but things really seem to be turning around. This is really a welcomed opportunity.

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay warm and safe.

God bless and keep.


----------



## keebler

Good for you! I know the feeling. I currently live in another country where fitting in isn't easy when your not born and raised here. I was also very happy when I made the breakthrough!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Keebler Well you have come to a great place by coming to this thread. Definitely nice members here who are always open and friendly. Oh, and by the way, *WELCOME*


----------



## Roadyy

Keebler, welcome to our little corner of the web. I hope you find us all enjoyable to be around and communicate with. We share everything from horse to houses and and anything in between the ears.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Nicker, it should be illegal to post pictures as cute as those of your goats.
> 
> I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat...................................


Ditto. I hope this chant is working better for you than it is for me. It you decide you can't live without some, we will make arrangements for a group haul...If i get a privacy fence, maybe the neighbors won't notice Hansel & Gretel back there...

_I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat..................................._

Phantom: That is too funny about George's tongue wag! I did notice him creaping up on Sultan and giving him the eye, I thought it was a "wanna race?" look; very cute! Somehow, George seems to have so much personality. 

So sorry about your guest falling and fracturing her femur. Hopefully her recovery will be quick and without complications. 

Roadyy: looks like a great weekend ride! Did you bring those panels or were they already there? 

I would have loved to see a picture of LM dipping you in the water :lol: The bottle lanterns are interesting, how are they made? 

Nicker: You are really killing me with those baby goat pictures...they are so stinkin cute. 

_I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat. I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat..................................._

Good to hear Jay's new shoes are working well. I have that same saddle rack! I got it at TSC and it is really sturdy and works good. 

Ellen: Good to hear everything is going well with Angel, and how fun to find some new horsey friends that you can enjoy non-horsey fun with too. 

Your new Angel seems to be a real Angel

TJ: fabulous pictures, can't wait to see pictures of you and the neighbor's Morgans. 

Long day yesterday. Finally came home from the hospital at about 2am Monday morning. House was not too bad considering the dogs had been stuck inside since Sunday 7 am. Poor things.

DD is still at the hospital. Everything will be fine, just have to make some med adjustments and monitor her for a little while. Her oral surgery had some unforseen post-op complications, but she is stable now.


----------



## Roadyy

AA I made them a while back. Used 3"x 1/4" round steel plate for the base, 5"x3/8" all thread rod with 2 3/8" nuts, 1" pipe clamp, 1 copper 3/8"-1/2" reducer, tiki torch wick and empty wine bottles. Used pipe thread tape wrapped tightly around the copper reducer to fit snugly in the bottle opening.










These were some of the first batch and had 2" round bases.


----------



## Celeste

When I was in practice, I brought a sick, newborn, orphan goat to take care of until she was strong enough to go home. It was really cold outside. I had her in a dog crate. 

As I was walking into the house, DH said, "That goat is not coming into this house."

I just walked on past him and set her crate down on the kitchen floor. DH looked a bit disconcerted for a moment and then said, "That goat is not coming into our living room."

So I kept her in the kitchen. He was glad to have the final say. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: I am impressed! Very creative, and pretty too. :clap:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey:wave:

AA Miss Angel is such a good girl. I just came in from shoveling out her stall. She doesn't go out to potty like Red did, but that's alright, she more than makes up for this in many other ways.

I was thinking about something Blue told me about my encounter with the screech owl that time. It was a sign of good fortune and solitude, I think. I can certainly say that I am having good fortune these days. I have yall and I am making other horse friends as well. I found my horse and the spring is looking very promising. What more could I ask for. I don't know. I am happy.

Celeste I must say that whether you meant to or not, that was excellent psychology you used on your DH regarding the goat in the crate. Sure worked out well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

I spent a good deal of time on pinterest looking at quilts and such made with award ribbons. I have decided to make a banner for each horse, using ribbons from different horse shows as a tribute to where we've been and what we did. I'll also transfer some photos onto cloth to add to the banners, like this picture. DH doesn't like the idea. He wants me to keep them whole. I feel like they will just sit in the Rubbermaid for another 15 yrs if I don't find a good way to display them ( without looking like a teenage girls bedroom walls!!) I'll have to practise sewing a few plain ones because I have the feeling that they may fray. This may be my spring break project, along with some much needed saddle time.


----------



## Happy Place

Opps here is the pic.


----------



## Happy Place

Hmm it appears that I can't post pics from pinterest.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, those pictures came out. Let me know how it goes. Maybe if it's not too hard, I'll try my hand at it!!

I decided that it's got to be about 3 weeks since Jay had his feet done, I better call to assure I can get another appointment in 3 weeks. I looked at my calendar........6 weeks is up NEXT week!:shock::shock: OMGosh, how time flies!!! Good thing he's slow right now b/c of the frigid temps. He had an opening next week. 

'Tune of Marry had a little lamb"
_Nicker had some little goaties, little goaties, little goaties_
_Nicker had some little goaties, whose fur was white as snow...._
_If those goaties did not get a home, did not get a home, did not get a home_
_They will go to the chopping block, chopping block, chopping block.....oh meeeee oh myyyy._ :shock:

Come on Celeste and AA..........I know ya want one or two or three......:rofl::rofl:

They really are the cutest things ever. I love walking into the barn at night and they all stop to stare to see who popped in.:lol:

It is SO frigid out there. Most schools are already calling a delay for tomorrow. NOt ours.....yet.

OH NO.........the Girl Scout cookies have arrived!!!:shock: Just as I said I was going to cut back! Oh my.....what is a girl to do.....I could eat a whole box of Thin Mints if left alone with the box.

AA, I'm loving the new saddle rack. Yep, I got mine at TSC too! It was on S-A-L-E! Happy to hear your DD will be ok.

Roaddy, passing gas.....and saran wrap??? I hope you don't do that at the same time....you might blow up! :rofl::clap::clap:

Have a good night all.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne;7076394
TJ: fabulous pictures said:


> AA, I think it was HP w/the neighbor's Morgan (wasn't me, anyway...I wish!:shock
> Happy to hear your DD is better


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> 'Tune of Marry had a little lamb"
> _Nicker had some little goaties, little goaties, little goaties_
> _Nicker had some little goaties, whose fur was white as snow...._
> _If those goaties did not get a home, did not get a home, did not get a home_
> _They will go to the chopping block, chopping block, chopping block.....oh meeeee oh myyyy._ :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> They really are the cutest things ever. I love walking into the barn at night and they all stop to stare to see who popped in.:lol:


I want a goatie. Can't have a goatie. Can't have a horsie either. So, those mentioned by Nicker HAVE & NEED to get goaties, so I can have vicarious goatie experiances as well as vicarious horse experiances, because, you all realize...it's all about ME:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Love to all, cold here, more snow expected. Had to go to the store after work tonight for cat food & some food essentials for myself, & also got some Spring Airwick thingies to go along w/my Spring meltie-cube thingies to go along w/my Glade "White Tea & Lily" air freshener.

I...myself...will MAKE Spring happen. It's all about me, I have the Power...

Be in Awe:shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> AA, I think it was HP w/the neighbor's Morgan (wasn't me, anyway...I wish!:shock
> Happy to hear your DD is better


So sorry, I was brain dead from lack of sleep and stress. I kept grabbing for my stethoscope, but it wasn't around my neck. Not going to make that mistake again...adding a spare on to my ever-growing essential items in the car.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: can't wait to see pictures of you on the Morgans! 

Absolutely love the banner idea! I wonder if the ribbons would be better glued?


----------



## Eole

NM, those goats are so cute! I need a goat, I do, I do! Now convincing DH is a different story. There's a corner of the stable I call "the goat's pen" since we built the barn. Have been wishing on a goat for ever! It was Chinese New Year this week: Year of the Goat!

AA: glad your daughter is ok.
PH, great pictures as always. I can imagine skiing down that slope!
Celeste: I also own the timeless "little black dress": I wore it 2 years ago at a wedding.
HP, great riding pictures. The banner is very pretty, you'll have to show it to us when it's done.

Today was my only day off and it was so cold and windy, never went over --22°C (-8°F). Poor Kalou (scottish terrier) freezes and limps within a few minutes while out.

Lost my glasses at work last week, now stuck with old ones that aren't adjusted to read. Don't you notice that prints keep getting smaller and smaller?:lol: Also using bifocal contacts: anyone tried those? I wear them for long rides; annoying to wear but at least I can see. Appointment with the optometrist tomorrow.

This is me trying to clean the paddock, with the horses "helping", nibbling on the plastic "nugget-sleigh" and on the fork handle... Not a dull job.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> 'Tune of Marry had a little lamb"
> _Nicker had some little goaties, little goaties, little goaties_
> _Nicker had some little goaties, whose fur was white as snow...._
> _If those goaties did not get a home, did not get a home, did not get a home_
> _They will go to the chopping block, chopping block, chopping block.....oh meeeee oh myyyy._ :shock:
> 
> Come on Celeste and AA..........I know ya want one or two or three......:rofl::rofl:
> 
> They really are the cutest things ever. I love walking into the barn at night and they all stop to stare to see who popped in.:lol:
> 
> .


Nicker!! That ditty is...:twisted: tearing my heart out...poor little Hansel & Gretel...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> So sorry, I was brain dead from lack of sleep and stress. I kept grabbing for my stethoscope, but it wasn't around my neck. Not going to make that mistake again...adding a spare on to my ever-growing essential items in the car.


You need some rest, darlin'...
I gave my good (very good) Lipman stethoscope to Janice (my instructor). Our med bags now carry decent Lipman's, thankls to the new Chief. Janice had a really crummy/cheapie one, so HAD to give her mine..for the horses...


----------



## tjtalon

Eole: "timeless black dress", a "MUST" for the closet, 'cuz you just never know when you might need it...! Hope you find your glasses, yes the print gets smaller & fuzzier. Am in need of a new 'scrip myself (I can't wear contacts, have to do glasses).

And that is just too cold. Do those helpers try to tip the "nugget sleigh"?!


----------



## Eole

> I...myself...will MAKE Spring happen. It's all about me, I have the Power...


 Yes you can, see?


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Yes you can, see?


Oh!! That's beautiful!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker!! That ditty is...:twisted: tearing my heart out...poor little Hansel & Gretel...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry, just had to do it. I keep my distance so I don't get attached. :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I really like those banners. Great idea.

*Nicker*, I heard that the GS cookies are available on line this year and didn't even look at the website. Now I'm wishing I had. I love those things!

*Anita*, You need some rest sweetie. Your DD is being taken care of, but how are YOU doing? Hmmmm?

*Eole*, Yes! Prints are getting much smaller all the time. I wear bifocal contacts and love them. But, I've had them for so many years I can't even remember. Took some getting used to, but now I have a hard time with glasses. Vision can be so frustrating. Have you ever noticed that you can't hear someone on the phone if you don't have your "eyes" on?


All of you! MAKE SPRING HAPPEN! 

Love that picture Eole


----------



## AnitaAnne

Natalie: cute snow flowers! They make me 

I am thinking it would be better to get the kids from Nicker in pairs. (at least) so 2 for you, 2 for Celeste, and 2 for me, leaves one. So Ellen someone Ellen needs to take the third one Ellen. 

I'm headed to Ohio sometime before Easter, so will bring back mine and Celeste's then. Not sure how to get yours to you. Nicker needs to take a trip north I guess...

*Note to Celeste, don't take the goaties in the living room*


----------



## Eole

TJ, yes they try to tip the sleigh. They want to interact, really.

Blue: can you tell me what bifocals you use? (company, type of lense). I tried 4 different types and settled for the "less worse". I'd wear them all the time if they were more comfortable.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Do those helpers try to tip the "nugget sleigh"?!


Funny you said that TJ, cause the other day I had the wheelbarrow out ready to dump, but mom and I decided to take a walk. I thought I would move it 'out of the way' while we were gone......when I came back......DUMPED and manure everywhere!

You know they were standing off to the side going.....


----------



## SueC

Hi all, thanks for your enquiries, I'm still alive! ;-) Just busy. Nothing spectacular to show right now, but over halfway through making a built-in bookshelf for Brett's home office, with limewash-look pine (i.e. I'm apparently a masochist, as this means two coats of sealer with a little white pigment, but I've just discovered mini-rollers which are far more fun than paint brushes for doing the posts, support rails etc - and a standard roller for the actual shelves). It's a present for DH for our 7th wedding anniversary, which was earlier this month. I'm a very bad carpenter and have had to notch both posts and shelves to make them flush. I expect to use a fair bit of white bog where I've gone wide of the mark, like I did in the pantry. Conceals it fine. Ah well... at least my DH will have a bookshelf a woman made for him with love. Even if it's not textbook!

Will post pics when I finish. Top half is done, bottom half more complex as it has to include access to a little Harry Potter type door under the stairs.

Dad is racing on and off - it's very hot here. He had some bad draws last time with both girls. Dezba came 5th after travelling in the "death seat" for most of the race, and Torrific Girl nearly last when she was three wide most of the journey - for which my father, who was just trying to keep her out of trouble considering it was her first race back after a six-trial suspension for breaking up in a race (which she was runner-up in), himself got suspended for six weeks for apparent "unprofessional driving." This again creates problems as the young mare is still a bit iffy about being driven by anyone but her personal human. Dezba, who's very professional, will be starting again next Monday, driven by Dad's best mate. J will also be trialling with Torrific Girl coming Sunday because we can't risk her breaking up in a race with him untried... and because he doesn't have any time to come to the training track on a weekday, since his son and plumbing business partner is currently injured and unable to work...

You can see why I don't race horses.  I'd rather buy a whip and flagellate myself with it half an hour each day.


PS: Am riding again regularly, although not this evening as we had a 38degC heatwave...


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Natalie: cute snow flowers! They make me
> 
> I am thinking it would be better to get the kids from Nicker in pairs. (at least) so 2 for you, 2 for Celeste, and 2 for me, leaves one. So Ellen someone Ellen needs to take the third one Ellen.
> 
> I'm headed to Ohio sometime before Easter, so will bring back mine and Celeste's then. Not sure how to get yours to you. Nicker needs to take a trip north I guess...
> 
> *Note to Celeste, don't take the goaties in the living room*


 Good news, two are already sold for breeding purposes, no dinner. So....you only need to take 7 off our hands!! They are a good price too considering all the work she puts into them....I think she's getting robbed. $150 a piece, out the door.  Now...I'd be happy to load them on trailer and head south (I might have to bring a furry gentle giant friend of mine too. )

BLUE, I did not succumb to the GS cookies! :happydance:I don't even know how many boxes I bought. I stick them in the freezer to last the year.....ish. LOL Out of sight, out of mind. 

Another two hour delay. I'm kinda getting used to this! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

:wave:Hi Sue, that bookcase sounds very interesting, can't wait to see pictures! As far as the racing, your poor dad. Jeez. I think the one(s) doing all the suspending need to be flagellating themselves a bit...bet there'd be a whole lot of happy drivers...

Nicker: 2 sold and still 7 left? I miscounted...drat. But :clap:for those lucky two. 

I think you need a "raffle" for some good cause and you can award one of the lucky RIDE STRONG members with a goatie. 

You might as well start sleeping in & enjoying the time delays.

I did a very ungraceful dismount off the back stairs this morning taking the dogs out. A tad icey this morning :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, it is good to see you back. I am sorry to hear your father is still getting the shaft. The book shelf will surely be a huge hit with DH. Looking forward to seeing it.


MN17,










AA, you need a goat running around with Squiggy on it's back in a saddle.:lol:
I was turned onto NATRC by one of the ladies on our ride Saturday and meant to mention it to you before now. This may be more up your alley for Chivas. They do 2 day events at 40-60 miles depending on level. The novice(new to event) average 15-20 miles a day not to exceed 40 with vet checks and simple obstacles( mount, side pass, log cross, water cross, up/down hill) at vet check points. It is a timed ride so you should enjoy that.
NATRC National Website - Home.


MIL is going to Tallahassee for 4 days straight starting yesterday to get her Vitamin C injections. She is still improving and still high in spirits about this process. It is starting to show the expensive side now. I promised her I would be helping as much as possible, but she fights me at every cost because she has bought in to the program and wants to do it.

Paint crew informed me the parts I gave them for the horse trailer are ready, but I still need to cut one more part out of my trailer to have them paint. Once that is done then I can have her bring the trailer for me to weld them in. After that we will be going after Rowdy.

They were all red like my trailer.





























Also finally got my Alfalfa Oat cubes in at TSC so I bought bulk for the boys.


----------



## SueC

:rofl: Roadyy, that's so funny when you think about it, a harness driver getting the _shaft_. ...is that bubble pic above some sort of modern toilet?? And while I have your ear, what would you think is the best thing to use to trim a hedge that's supposed to be 2m tall (and is now 3m tall) which has a flurry of branches that are up to nearly an inch thick? It's our tagasaste, of which we have several hundred metres of hedge, too much to hand trim by now. The animals trim whatever comes over the fence, but can't reach the high bits either. If I can trim them easily, the horses and cows will be happy to have all that extra green high-quality fodder over the summer drought... Local hardware suggested a heavy-duty hedge clipping attachment on a 1.5m whipper snipper (US term = weed whacker?). Attachment looks like a swordfish nose, 1m long, angles at 90deg to upright whipper snipper, $65. Whipper snippers vary in price, but heavy-duty petrol/two stroke models here cost upwards of $200. Is there seriously no specific hedge-trimmer professionals use in maze gardens etc? Are they always mounted on a whipper snipper? Just sounds a bit dodgy to me. (Anyone's input valued on this one! ) Anyone here used such an arrangement?

Anita, take care on that ice... I'm sure you're looking forward to spring now. We are sick of heat and desiccation over here and can't wait for the rain to begin, but it's another two months till we can expect steady rain. The paddocks are brown and dusty, and the grass has mostly mummified.

Hello again to all, I'd love to address everyone individually but there's so many!  It's so much easier to think of you all than to type to you all. So you at least have my thoughts, if not print... :wave: I think I'll read a bit here instead of rabbit on.


----------



## Roadyy

I would suggest a pole saw. They make them in cordless powered version. I think that would be perfect for your application, but sounds similar to your local advice. If the branches weren't so thick I would suggest a HD hedge trimmer. Either gas powered or cordless since you have such a long row of them.


Pole Saw
G24 8 inch 24V Lithium-Ion Battery Powered Cordless Pole Saw - Greenworks



Hedge Trimmer
Craftsman C3 19.2 Volt Cordless Hedge Trimmer (Battery & Charger not included) - Lawn & Garden - Trimmers & Edgers - Cordless Hedge Trimmers


That pic is from the movie Bubble Boy. It was for MN17's comment about farting while wrapped in Saran Wrap. The toilet paper was an added bonus feature in that pic. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Chunky ice pellets everywhere. Definitely still winter. Wednesday may be our big snow for the year. Shouldn't last long if we get enough to stick. I like to see at least one good snow just for the fun of it. No subzero temps so I don't feel like it will be a problem. We may just be turning the corner into spring because they are forecasting temps in the 50s Sun and Mon. 

I've been cooking cornbread for the hens. I think it is a big hit. I figured it was a good way of keeping the girls warm.

AA I would love to have one of those goaties. I think Angel would welcome the company. My problem is keeping the litl ****** contained. But, I will have to admit that there is nothing cuter than a baby goat. I love it when they find a high perch and stand observing their surroundings. Very huggable! 

Natalie Luv the flowers. Yes, they do lend a hint of spring.

HP The ribbon exhibit is wonderful. Really turned out nice.

Rick Glad you MIL is doing well. That positive attitude will work wonders for her while she is dealing treatment. I'm really happy it has worked out so well.

I know Amber will be very happy having Rowdy there where she can really spend some time with him. You may not be able to get her to leave him even for a minute.

Well, I guess I better get busy and be productive. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy and Sue on the hedge trimmer topic. My husband bought that specific pole saw and ended up returning it as it didn't maintain power the way advertised. He ended up with the same thing but made by E-GO. True it's more money, but interchangeable battery for all of their tools and has more power. Just a thought.

Roadyy, tell me more about these Vit C injections. Why are they for 4 days? Why are they different than just taking Vit C? Does she have to stay there because of the intensity of them?

Anita? Contacts. I use Ciba Vision Focus Dailies. I do the mono vision thing. (different script in each eye). Bare in mind it's not perfect. I still use cheaters for reading, but that's because I chose to have better distance vision. I've tried the extended wear and used them for almost 15 years until they started affecting my eyes. Doc said to try the dailies and they're way more comfortable. But my vision is seriously bad and I'm almost at the end of the spectrum for contact lenses. So for me anything is better than nothing.

The family drama continues. However, some individuals are beginning to see that we weren't just making things up. There really are laws concerning property, expenses really do have to be paid, and money doesn't magically arrive in your mailbox. But, we've stepped back and let them figure it out. We don't want anything to do with that old house anyway. It's more of a liability as far as I'm concerned.

I wish I could have one of those little adorable goaties. But, I'm afraid my dogs would like them a little too much.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, if you baked cornbread for a little goat like you do for your girls, he'd probably stay pretty close to you!


----------



## Celeste

When I die, I hope that I come back as Ellen's chicken.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I would suggest a pole saw. They make them in cordless powered version. I think that would be perfect for your application, but sounds similar to your local advice. If the branches weren't so thick I would suggest a HD hedge trimmer. Either gas powered or cordless since you have such a long row of them.
> 
> 
> Pole Saw
> G24 8 inch 24V Lithium-Ion Battery Powered Cordless Pole Saw - Greenworks
> 
> 
> 
> Hedge Trimmer
> Craftsman C3 19.2 Volt Cordless Hedge Trimmer (Battery & Charger not included) - Lawn & Garden - Trimmers & Edgers - Cordless Hedge Trimmers


That pole saw looks really handy, Roadyy - and I don't have to worry about whether it will handle the branches. And it's way more budget than the $300 option my hardware store showed me... I'll have to go look for something like that.

Do you reckon that's what the people who maintain nature trails use? You know, to make the paths clear and wide?




> That pic is from the movie Bubble Boy. It was for MN17's comment about farting while wrapped in Saran Wrap. The toilet paper was an added bonus feature in that pic. lol


Farting while wrapped in Saran? I have obviously missed something! :rofl: Is that a bit like the principle of steaming things in vine leaves?


----------



## SueC

Super cool pic, Nathalie!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I was only using that particular one as an example. I have no experience with it. I am glad you spoke up about it though.

I have used Black and Decker and Craftsman versions and both were very good models.


Sue, I am sure they use something like that on some of the trails. We use the manual version of that pole saw to clear some of the trails here. If we aren't using a machete. We spend too much on the horses to afford the hi-tech ******* toys. lol


Go back a page or so where I posted my only real experience with Saran Wrap.


----------



## SueC

I can't find it, Roadyy - can you link me? I maybe need glasses. Bedtime here anyway. Night all!


----------



## Roadyy

SueC said:


> I can't find it, Roadyy - can you link me? I maybe need glasses. Bedtime here anyway. Night all!


For you Sue. Post 24209

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page2421/#post7074410



I also forgot to respond to your Vitamin C question and apologize. One of the Saran wrapped farts must have risen to brain and created a crappy idea that interrupted my ability to respond.



The Vitamin C injections go right into the system through the main artery running in the left shoulder/neck area. It is highly concentrated and takes a couple of hours for the procedure. It creates a HUGE boost to the immune system much faster than eating several oranges or supplements daily. Once this 4 day treatment is complete then she will get them once a week or so along with the other treatments. The stronger the immune system the stronger the fight internally is. That is the purpose of all this. To fight from the inside out.


----------



## Blue

Absolutely, fighting from the inside is what's needed. I jsut was unclear on the intensity of the C injections and why it was a 4 day series. Your explanation makes sense though, thank you.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> For you Sue. Post 24209
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page2421/#post7074410


Aaaah! :rofl:

On that topic: (I assume Saran is transparent cling wrap) ...if Arnie tried that, he'd look like a condom full of walnuts! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, cling wrap is same thing.


Ok, I have more good news and some potential good news.

Rowdy's owner text me this morning asking if I could come after him Friday even though I will not have her trailer done. I agreed and offered to use her trailer to bring him to save her an extra trip bringing the trailer to me. Done. So he will be going to Amber's coach's place Friday night. That is the good news.

Potential good news is the house and property where my horses were before we moved to our present location is coming available for lease with pasture option. It is $450 less a month and no water or LP gas bill. Plus no $500 boarding fees not including what it may have raised with adding Rowdy in a month.

The house will be vacant the 15th of next month. I put in a lease application today for the place. I really want it and then save the financial difference for a down payment on it as my credit score rises high enough to meet my down payment amount. I called the property owner and inquired about the pasture in with the house the pasture rent info was not included in the listing. He is suppose to get back with me on that amount and the full property selling price. It was last listed at the beginning of last year for $250K.

Here was the complete listing before pulled from the official market.

10809 Las Vegas St, Youngstown, FL 32466 is Off Market - Zillow


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, if you baked cornbread for a little goat like you do for your girls, he'd probably stay pretty close to you!


You know if I got a little goatie, I would have to spoil it rotten with all kinds of goodies. It would be fun to have one. But I know it would not work out because of the neighborhood dogs and my lack of secure fencing. Fun to think about it though. 



Celeste said:


> When I die, I hope that I come back as Ellen's chicken.


Celeste You definitely would get all the cornbread you could eat. I don't know how well the mealy worms would go over. However, if you didn't like them, the other hens would be glad to eat your share for you.lol :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> I was home alone and got bored so decided to read one of DW's magazines to see what the fuss was all about. There was an article in there that caught my eye called "How to spice of the sex life". Of course I had to read that. It said you should wrap yourself in Saran Wrap and a smile(nothing else) and meet your SO at the door as they get home.
> 
> I am all excited while waiting patiently for DW to get home. I hear the car pull up so I stand in the foyer waiting on her to open the door. She walks in and looks me up and down then with a straight face says, "Dang, left overs again tonight?"


Rick Somehow I totally missed this one. I certainly don't know how, but this really backs up what I have always said about your never ending array of abundant skills. You never cease to amaze me. What a hoot:lol::lol::lol::lol: I hope DW got a picture:wink:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, AWESOME SAUCE! Keep us posted!

Ellen, speaking of pictures, I have things runnign through my head that I can't get out! That Sprint commercial with the narwhals. I went to sleep singing the narwhals thing and actually woke up with it in my head. Then to top it off, now I have Roadyy in my head as leftovers.:shock: Need Stan to knock it out of there.

DangerWillRobinsonDanger

We really need the rest of our east coast family to check in so we know how things are going. I worry.


----------



## Roadyy

She said she had the pictured burned into her memory that would outlast any photo available at that time. I think that was a compliment to make up for the snide remark.


----------



## Blue

Compliment? Really? Ok, we'll go with that:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I did so lets not burst my Bubble.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue Awesome........*LOST IN SPACE*!!! It was so corny, but so cool at the same time. Good ole flakey Dr. Smith. Loved the robot when danger was near. Wow, that brings back some neat memories.

Now......don't be too hard on Rick. I was wondering who helped him wrap himself up. I know he is talented but some things you just need help with:wink:lol. 

Rick I am sure DW has that vision *SEARED INTO HER MEMORY:shock::shock::shock::shock:!!!!!! As always, job well done.*


----------



## Blue

Well we know how handy Roadyy can be right?


----------



## Blue

The red rocks of Sedona after a storm


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all!
Sue good to hear from you.
Blue - yes I have experienced need in my glasses to hear on the phone lol
Ellen when it's really cold I feed my chickies cream of wheat! They go wild for it. I serve it warm just before bedtime so they have warm happy tummies to sleep on.
Roaddy- that place looks great! I hope you get it! I am curious because I have never had to do this...how do you go about integrating Rowdy in with the herd?

I'm roasting a chicken ( not one of my girls!), the dragon is breathing and there is a beautiful light snow coming down. A nice evening g to be sure.


----------



## Blue

moisture and weed control my a$$. I left a bag of potting soil out. Growing right out of the bag


----------



## ellen hays

HP I think when you take that extra care, the hens seem to know. Mine follow me around like puppies. I have had to keep them up lately because they think they are suppose to follow me to the house. I know I am going to have to break down when spring gets here and let them out to hunt for bugs. Hopefully, they will be more interested in scratching for bugs than following me to the house. I couldn't eat one of my girls either. I truly understand. It doesn't take long to get attached to them either..


----------



## ellen hays

I don't know if I mentioned it before, but we are suppose to have snow tomorrow. Nothing like some of you have, but I may slip down the hill tomorrow and get one of those disposable cameras. I would love to see a good snow and take some pictures. It won't last long and from what I can see there will not be any frigid temps. I might even get my rtv out and roam around a little. Last year we had a pretty good snow, but I wimped out and didn't go out much. This year, look out. 

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## Celeste

I would like to get an outdoor area fenced with predator proof fencing for my chickens. They have a really nice, big chicken house, but it would make me happy if they could get out. The only time I let any free range, they became fox food.


----------



## Celeste

I wish that we would get some snow. I could use the day off.


----------



## Blue

Well in Ga it only takes 2" to take a day off right?

Ellen, I wanna see pics


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Well in Ga it only takes 2" to take a day off right?
> 
> Ellen, I wanna see pics


2 inches? More like 2 flakes.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste I know how you feel about the hens falling prey to predators. I hate that feeling when the head count in the p.m. isn't the same as in the a.m.. Most of the time there no problem, just a straggler. But when the loss is real, it is really bad. I inherited the dog next door, and once he realized the chickens belonged, he only went after the predators. That seemed to help keep the predators a bay. Still, foxes, hawks and yotes have taken a toll. But, ya know, it's so nice seeing them when they are out there enjoying the grubs and crickets and whateverelse. It almost seems like the yolks are a darker orange when they hunt and scratch.

You might ought to check. Some of the low that is producing tomorrows snow may be affecting your area.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> The red rocks of Sedona after a storm
> View attachment 604082


The picture is beautiful. I know you really enjoy where you are. The quick trip I made thru the west certainly inspired awe within me. The beauty is almost magical. I saw the Grande Canyon. The different colors within the sand stone walls was beautiful. That beauty seems to be everywhere in the western part of the country. I love it. Would really like to see it again.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

All well here. Warmed up to the 20s :happydance:

Roaddy, I"m sure you looked smashing in your.....bubble. :wink::rofl::rofl:

BLUE, we LOVED Sedona!! I bought some beautiful turquoise there to remember the trip. We then traveled north to Flagstaff area and loved it even more! We loved the mountains and pines. Maybe when I retire, we will head there. LOVED Monument Valley too!! We started in Mesa, AZ and traveled all over the west for two weeks. THE best vacation we EVER took!!

Have a good night.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Couldn't resist. here are a couple photos.

DH is looking a little chubby here.....this is pre-heart surgery. He lost a ton of weight after. 

We had a blast tho!!


----------



## Happy Place

My hen house has 2 pop doors that open to a pen that was made from dog kennel panels. They come and go all day long and then I let them out when I can be out there to watch them. We covered the run with tarps so they even go out when it rains or snows. It's sandy under the coop so they can dust bathe year round! DH and I built this coop mostly from scrap. We took apart some really old privacy fence to use the boards, I love our coop! That white shed in the background was a freebie off craigslist. It's big enough to be a tack/feed room


----------



## Blue

Nicker, your pics are sooooo much better than mine! But I took mine with my phone and had to crop. Still learning. It is a beautiful area


----------



## Blue

Happy, I want chickens so bad, but I just don't need anything else to have to defend.


----------



## Eole

Ok, now I want goats AND chickens.

Celeste, I wouldn't mind sending you some of my snow, plenty to share.

Sedona: very beautiful!


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> My hen house has 2 pop doors that open to a pen that was made from dog kennel panels. They come and go all day long and then I let them out when I can be out there to watch them. We covered the run with tarps so they even go out when it rains or snows. It's sandy under the coop so they can dust bathe year round! DH and I built this coop mostly from scrap. We took apart some really old privacy fence to use the boards, I love our coop! That white shed in the background was a freebie off craigslist. It's big enough to be a tack/feed room


I see a great deal of love here. I am sure your girls appreciate their home. What a wonderful coop. It is very well designed and I would love to have that skill. Hats off to you. I am sure your girls appreciate.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Just popped in for a second. Really stressful and busy times at work lately. The months of February and March are always my busiest and with this being in a new school system, it has magnified the stress of this time of year.

But I popped in and saw pictures of AZ and needed to share a few of my own. AZ is on our short list of places we want to retire. We love the Tucson area. My mom and dad lived in Tombstone when they were first married. Mom will still in highschool and graduated from Tombstone High School in a class of 13!:shock:
Dad was in the army and stationed at Fort J (not even going to attempt to spell it)

I broke my back in two places in 2009 at White Stallion Ranch in Tucson. Yes it was horse related and no, I didn't know it was fractured until a month later. LOL. I cowgirled up! 

Anyway, here are a few pics. (Ipad only allows one at a time) Sorry.

First one is of the corrals for the horses at the ranch.


----------



## corgi

Me and the owner of the ranch, heading out on a ride on my 40th birthday.


----------



## corgi

Last one...Gates Pass, outside of Tucson.


----------



## corgi

Oh, and Blue...I hadn't heard the Narwhal commercial and made the mistake of looking it up online.

Thanks. 

A

Lot.

LOLOLOL


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> Oh, and Blue...I hadn't heard the Narwhal commercial and made the mistake of looking it up online.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> A
> 
> Lot.
> 
> LOLOLOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You're welcome!


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Oh, and Blue...I hadn't heard the Narwhal commercial and made the mistake of looking it up online.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> A
> 
> Lot.
> 
> LOLOLOL


Well, I gotta go there now and find out for my self what the Narwhal thing is all about. will report in the a.m.:wave:


----------



## Blue

Is that the Catalina's? They're beautiful! I know there's a big ride there every year, but I wimp out cuz it gets so many rider.


----------



## corgi

It may be, Blue. White Stallion Ranch is right on the outskirts of Tucson and I know we rode up into a National Park.


----------



## corgi

Nope..just checked. We rode into Saguaro National Park. The Catalina's are on the other side of the ranch.


----------



## ellen hays

Beautiful animal. They seem to be very social. Seem to be herd animals like horses. Only difference is the environment in which or on which the live. Horses are land mammals and they are ocean mammals. We are so blessed.


----------



## Blue

Ellen,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

have fun!


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Roadyy, AWESOME SAUCE! Keep us posted!
> 
> Ellen, speaking of pictures, I have things runnign through my head that I can't get out! That Sprint commercial with the narwhals. I went to sleep singing the narwhals thing and actually woke up with it in my head. Then to top it off, now I have Roadyy in my head as leftovers.:shock: Need Stan to knock it out of there.
> 
> DangerWillRobinsonDanger
> 
> We really need the rest of our east coast family to check in so we know how things are going. I worry.


What and how can I knock Roadyy out of you head Blue. I could climb in there but as we called to each other, the eco would be distracting. :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Sorry but you did call for help.


----------



## Blue

Stan, as I understand physics, there's very little echo in mush. Or wine and cheese for that matter.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Stan, as I understand physics, there's very little echo in mush. Or wine and cheese for that matter.


 
Well saved. 
I tip my hat to you, and perhaps the polished surface of my bald head will reflect the suns blinding light in your direction.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: a warming thought.


----------



## keebler

Hello All,

I had my first western riding lesson on Sunday. Well it was suppose to be a lesson. The horse which is normally used for lessons was limping, and the trainer decided not to let us ride her. I told her it was not a problem, the horses health needs to come first.

She felt pretty bad that we ( My 14 year old daughter and I) drove out to the barn and couldn´t take a lesson. She then asked two people with their own horses(Which were planning to take their horses for a walk) if they would mind if we rode on the backs while they walked them. They were happy to do it. We then went for a 1 hour ride on open trails while being led...pretty awesome stuff, and my daughter was tickled pink I had a blast also.

After the ride we went into the training hall where my daughter and I were able to take the reigns and ride the horses ourselves to get a feel for them,.. both bear back and with sattle.

What could have turned out to be a disappointing afternoon turned out to be really fun.

The only problem i have now is my legs...I never knew i had so many muscles in my legs 

Its wenesday and they are still tight. Somone gave me the idea of yoga....might have to try it LOL!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, your pics are sooooo much better than mine! But I took mine with my phone and had to crop. Still learning. It is a beautiful area


Thank you! It's the camera. Which I used so much that is now broke. :-( Can't find one as good either....:-(


----------



## Roadyy

I used one of the wooden paper towel holders that stands the roll vertical then stood on a chair and did the hokey pokie and turned myself around. lol


Beautiful pics of the west.



As for integrating a new horse to the herd. I use 2 different methods depending on property and opportunity. 


1. If there is a barn and stalls where each established horse has their own stall. I would rotate the new horse through each of those stalls for 2 days each. Giving him time to get the scent of that horse. Then let the horse normally in that stall back in to get the scent of the new horse. Urine and poop. I do this with each of the horses and when I turn the new horse out with the herd it usually takes no more than 2-3 days of herd dynamics to settle into its new order.

2. If there are only pastures and lean toos then I would start with the lowest member of the established herd and turn them out with the new horse for a few days. Then work my way up the hierarchy. 

Either of these have worked very well for me. Some people can keep the new horse over a fence line for a few days to let them get used to each other before turned out together and others just let the herd figure it out from the get go.

I prefer my methods, but don't consider it the be all end all. I just know how well it has worked in my herds. Now I have turned out new guys that need an attitude adjustment with the herd Alpha's to get the message across to the brat and that does wonders for an aggressive horse. Mules are the best remedy for a problematic horse. Very rarely have I ever seen a seriously aggressive horse outwit or out power a mule when it comes to dominance.


I just ordered another power dose from Jeffers this morning for Doc. Went to feed last night and his diarrhea is back in full fluid force. He was soaked down his back legs. I'm sure the trip to the dentist had some affect on him, but not all of it. I'm hoping this second round of power wormer will do the trick or I'll have to see what the vet wants to do.


----------



## Blue

Thanks Roadyy! Now I have another weird picture in my head! 

That's pretty much how I introduce horses also. Rotate the stalls first. But our stalls are open so they can nose each other over the rails too. When I get around to turning them out in the pasture I usually do it one at a time starting at the bottom of the herd. 

Honestly, the only time I've seen horses just turned out together on day one were ranch horses that were working so hard anyway they didn't waste too much energy with silly antics.

*Keebler*, way to go! Sorry it didn't turn out as planned, but sounds like the day still went well. Learning _bare_ back and with a _saddle_ are excellent ways to get the feel of the horse. When is your next lesson?


----------



## keebler

Blue said:


> *Keebler*, way to go! Sorry it didn't turn out as planned, but sounds like the day still went well. Learning _bare_ back and with a _saddle_ are excellent ways to get the feel of the horse. When is your next lesson?


Hi Blue,

This Sunday, unfortunately i´m only able to go once a week...better than not at all i suppose 

I have to call on Friday to see if the horse is able to.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing well this a.m.. The clouds are moving in and the temps are snow perfect. Will make the hens some corn bread and make sure the mare has plenty of hay. Oh yea, I am going to get my rtv out so I can roam around some.

Blue Thanks for the video. Narwhals in a totally different context. Yes, I can see now why you wanted Stan to get that song out of your head. No telling what kind of nightmares you would have had with the rage Narwhals song. That is if you could go to sleep at all.

Keebler I am so glad your lesson turned out to be so nice. Sounds like you had a great time. please keep us posted on your future lessons. Would love to hear how things are going.

I hope everyone has a nice day. Will try to get some pictures of the snow. The golden girls have never seen snow so this should be something different for them.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

:rofl:Rick You never cease to amaze me

*I used one of the wooden paper towel holders that stands the roll vertical then stood on a chair and did the hokey pokie and turned myself around. Lol *


----------



## Celeste

You have got to love Georgia! There is the remote possibility that there will be a few flakes of snow in the northern most service area of our college; so the entire college is closed. I have the day off!!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey when are you coming to Florida to visit your daughter?

I see an ACTHA event May 9-10 down in Lecanto,Fl which is between Gainseville and Tampa. Thought I would use that as a second excuse to come down and meet your family.

Celeste, I saw a FB post yesterday from a friend in Louisiana with 5 ice cubes on the ground. It said " Winter advisery, Louisiana shut down". lol


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> You have got to love Georgia! There is the remote possibility that there will be a few flakes of snow in the northern most service area of our college; so the entire college is closed. I have the day off!!


Yay! So what are you going to do today?


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> You have got to love Georgia! There is the remote possibility that there will be a few flakes of snow in the northern most service area of our college; so the entire college is closed. I have the day off!!


Celeste Yea! Enjoy the day off. Don't know what will happen here, but in case the power goes off from heavy snow on the lines like last year, I have cooked the hens 3 days worth of cornbread. I am prepared:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I truly understand how you got that Narwhals song in your head and couldn't get rid of it. Very catchy tune. I get a laff every time I watch it.:rofl:


----------



## Celeste

I am going to sit around, take it easy, and maybe take a nap. Who knows, I might even clean house a little bit. It is way too wet and yucky to enjoy the outdoors. I fed the horses, chickens, cats, and dog. That may be my entire outdoor adventure.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:
I ventured to the doctor today.
Bronchitis verge of worse, steroids, inhaler, antibiotics, breathing treatment, etc....
When it gets below 30 it seems even worse to breathe.
It hasn't been above 30 much either.
I guess I will be home for the rest of the week, couch bound mostly.
I couldn't take it any more and realized I would not get any better.

The "Jungle" pic from today.








I haven't posted much, feeling bad.
Liking pics here and there though.
Good day all I'm the road to recovery.
At least no spider bites yet for me.


----------



## Celeste

Your aquarium looks great! If we lived close by we could trade plants and baby fish. I have a heavily planted tank that has mostly guppies in it.


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Day All:
> I ventured to the doctor today.
> Bronchitis verge of worse, steroids, inhaler, antibiotics, breathing treatment, etc....
> When it gets below 30 it seems even worse to breathe.
> It hasn't been above 30 much either.
> I guess I will be home for the rest of the week, couch bound mostly.
> I couldn't take it any more and realized I would not get any better.
> .



MR I am so sorry you have to go thru this. My son J has a similar problem. I know it must be difficult. When I have clots go to my lungs, I can't get o2 into my system. It is very scary. I hope you are able to overcome this soon. I wish you well. Please take care.


----------



## ellen hays

The snow has just started to fall. When I went out, it was sleeting. Then changed over. I feel a great peace listening to the quiet of the big fluffy flakes. It just has always been such a beautiful thing to hear that sound. There is really no way to describe it. What a beautiful thing. I know that yall experience this so much, but when it is rare here and such a nice experience. I will keep taking pictures with my cell phone to show the accumulation.


----------



## Happy Place

HI everyone,

What a beautiful day! The sun is out, no wind and it is 22! It finally feels like a nice winter day. I am hoping that it will stay this way for a few weeks, then move on to spring. You know what they say, you can wish in one hand and *&^% in the other and see which fills first!!!

:twisted: Narwhals, Narwhals, swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion!!!:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

MR, glad you went to the Dr. A "comfort" treatment, from my childhood (in Iowa, where every cold turned into bronchitis, to my mother's dismay [3x pneumonia before I was 5 y/o; that's why can't live back home, too humid]). She'd put a big, thick cloth on my chest, smeared w/Vicks Vap-O-Rub. Helped me to breathe, & warmed me up so much that I'd fall asleep).

Take it easy...much rest, as possible. Your tank is beautiful!

Another blizzard moving in, started late afternoon. This one supposed to run thru Sunday, possible accumulation 5-6" on top of the recent accumulated 1'. It's wet, 'tho, which means it's a Spring blizzard, so...that's good. 

Skiers are very happy! Tons of snow in the mountains. My co-workers who come from near the foothills (west of me) got 2', when where I live (close to work, getting onto the plains, it was 4-5". That's an example. Way heavier west of Denver itself, less as goes out onto the plains...but out here we get the winds etc, unless it decides to really dump a huge Spring blizzard (6 yrs ago was 4', west of here was incredible), then farther up on the plains (like where Janice lives), it gets wilder & can do just about anything. 

Colorado is no respecter of cities & does exactly what She wants too, lol!

Have rambled enough, have to go pay bills & get ready for work tomorrow.

'Nite all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

SNow, snow, snow....you can have it ALL! :evil:

My and my furry friends are quite SICK of it!

Tomorrow is class #2 of RIDE STRONG. We will discuss our research on our breeds. (if they did it, I know my kids did). Then I made a little video on how to measure how tall horses are. The kids will then take string and measure 'their horse'.  THEN....they will find out how tall, in hands THEY are!  Gotta get some Math in there! LOL

Went to TSC to practice being in public with Pipes. She did really well tonight walking with me and not barking at men. :lol:

Found the alfalfa cube things someone mentioned. Also found rice bran oil (something like that) that I read on a older horse site. Still will feel more comfortable calling my vet and seeing what I should do....but obviously I'm not too concerned, as haven't done anything!:lol: Not enough time in the day.

Ellen, when are you going to ride that pony of yours?

TJ, hold on girl! Stay warm.

Celeste, I hope you enjoyed your day off!!

Roaddy......you are just bad! :wink:

MR, FEEL BETTER!!

OK, I want to relax to night.

Talk later!


----------



## SueC

*Hedge trimming:* Thanks guys, and Roadyy: I'd never seen a power pole saw before I posted about the hedge trimming problem the other night. I live in much ignorance of power tools, due to extremely low interest in them in general, probably due to not having a Y chromosome. The upshot it, I bought a 36V rechargeable battery, telescoping pole saw yesterday, and will try it out today. BTW cost: The first hardware I went to wanted upwards of $1000 for one. Can you _believe_ that??? Some fancy name brand, but even so, over $1000 for a little chainsaw on a pole. At another place I found a non-advertising company's model for $350. That's still a lot of money in my opinion, compared with what you guys in the US pay for such things (our dollars were recently at parity too). But at least it's not over $1000, and it has a 2-year warranty.

*Sharon Shannon concert:* Last night we went to see Ireland's virtuoso accordionist Sharon Shannon at our local venue. She was here for the Perth International Arts Festival, which brings artists down to Albany as well. She had a guitarist, fiddler and multi-instrument keyboardist with her - the latter reminded us of Schulz from the Peanuts cartoons. It was a rollicking night. A well-played accordion makes amazing sounds...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-BGgaYDVXo


She's also a pretty mean fiddler, as this clip shows:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQHbKF9opxo


----------



## Maryland Rider

Thanks Everyone:
I can tell I'm on some medication.
Breathing is a good bit better, coughing under control.
I have to take it easy though, too much activity and I wheeze a bit.

TJ: You mention Vicks. :evil:
When I am like this anything scented can get me going.
Candles, perfume, Lysol, some paint products, anything pungent I'm a mess.

A little "Corn is Growing" tonight, not much.


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, Good to hear from you. Glad you got to the dr. Sorry it went so bad, but at least its gettign taken care of. 

Well, now I'm sick. So far it's just a head cold, and I'm going to try to keep it that way. We'll see.

Everyone, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I am glad I could help and I'm amazed at the cost difference you encountered. I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper to ship it from here like Stan does. I remember him mentioning it costs less on most items to pay shipping to NZ than to buy there. May be something to look into on the next venture if time is not a factor.


MN17, looking forward to hearing about round #2 of the class. I also enjoyed Piper being run by a cat. Glad she did so well at TSC and finding the cube. 

Blue, I hope you get better from point of Head cold instead of to MR's state of sickness.

Tj, have a great day and be well.

Celeste, how is your daughter doing and how is the new place coming for her? Hope you had a great relaxing day off.


HP, glad you had a beautiful day and the Narwhals didn't ruin it.


----------



## tjtalon

Relieved it's my "friday". Really cold out there, will be grateful to get home tonight.

My sister sent me that narwhales song on FB...I refuse to listen to it. Don't need one more odd thing in my head, lol!

Nicker, your Pipes is really coming along in her training! Now, if you can just train that cat (not...)!!

Later all, all take care. MR, rest & get well, Blue, get rid of that cold..


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing ok this a.m.. Wow, got a really hefty snow. I took pictures when it first started thru on up to this a.m.. Snows like this are unusual for this area. Had to make a trail down the steps and up under the porch for my dog Reggie. He's little and couldn't navigate well. The snow was deeper than he is tall. The under the porch solution will work for now. This should be melted by the weekend.

Nickers - Hopefully then I will be able to ride. They are calling for 60 degrees for the first part of the week. I am hoping K or C will be ready to get some saddletime. I've got my fingers crossed. I may ride Angel with my Circle Y. I have had a broom stick turning the stirrups to set the stirrups to eliminate torque on my knees. I am looking forward to some spring temps for sure along with plenty of time in the saddle. 

MR Hope you continue to do better. As I have gotten older, different scents bother me a lot. Everything I use is scent free. For power outages, I like to use scentfree candles. Chemical scents really bother me too. I have gotten where I really like to use the old fashion things like vinegar to clean with. I think is much healthier to inhale while using it. 

I finally got the Narwhal song out of my head. It's a mistake to listen to it too much. Was trying to figure out what the ole guy with the pipe was saying about em. Listened one too many times trying to figure it out. I have too much time on my hands.

I am going out to feed now. Will take some final shots of the snow event. It doesn't look like the same place. Looks like some of the pictures posted on this site from farther north. We got 6 to 10 inches I think. For down here, that is a major event.:lol::lol::lol:

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I would like to get an outdoor area fenced with predator proof fencing for my chickens. They have a really nice, big chicken house, but it would make me happy if they could get out. The only time I let any free range, they became fox food.


Another, probably more economical, option is a movable "chicken tractor" - basically a movable cage that is predator proof. We have an approx. 6m diameter chicken dome made from PVC pipe (for the frame) with chicken wire attached over the whole lot. The idea is to move it through our vegie garden into areas that are harvested and need digging and fertilising - and it's also good to move around on grass.

Ours isn't geodesic, but it's still similar to this:










How-to-make here:

How To: build a Geodesic Chook Dome - Milkwood - Real Skills for Down to Earth LivingMilkwood – Real Skills for Down to Earth Living


----------



## Celeste

MR and Blue, I think that what you have is a computer virus. Otherwise, how could I have caught it from you. I am sick as crap. Headcold and such. Not sick enough to kill me; just enough to make me grouchy.

MR, got any extra corn?


----------



## ellen hays

Here is a picture of the diva in the snow.


----------



## ellen hays

Had to add another.


----------



## Blue

Thanks everyone. Don't know where this came from, but I'm not happy. 

One evening a scratchy throat, next morning light head cold but figured with some Dayquil I'd be fine by hour by hour just got worse.

To top it off somebody cut a fiber optic cable in north Phoenix which sent all of us out of the internet. Finally got it back, but now my laptop is on the fritz. Had son look at it and he said my track pad is messed up so we plugged in a mouse, but the mouse keeps wanting to connect to the keyboard. Ugh! I'll have to get it to the computer fix it place today. I have to have it by tomorrow. The closest Mac place is in Sedona. Didn't really feel like going that far today, but o well.

I'm on husband's laptop right now and really struggling to figure out how to use it. He's going to expect me to disinfect it:twisted:

Guess I should apologize to everyone right now for the narwhals but I believe in spreading the misery!:lol:

Ellen, those are beautiful pictures. Its easy to be entranced by all that snow when people like us only get it as a novelty, right? Send more pictures when you get to ride, ok?

Stay safe and warm


----------



## phantomhorse13

So sorry to hear so many people are not feeling well.. hope it passes quickly (and not up this way!!).

ellen: the snow pics are lovely. i had been wondering how you were doing down there as of course the news is all doom and gloom. beautiful!


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would share this picture that mom sent me this morning. It is her front yard in the town I moved down here from back in 03. Just so you all know that I know what it is like to live with snow. :lol::wink:

Like most southern towns that get the snow and ice warnings, it also sold out thinking the town was going to be completely shut down.:-(


Thankfully me being in the country most of my life I learned to always be prepared for several weeks without going to town. Also with the fact of being an OTR driver I had experience driving in those conditions that most of these who never past the county line had.

This is Northeast Mississippi. Due west of Tuscaloosa,Al.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Thanks everyone. Don't know where this came from, but I'm not happy.
> 
> One evening a scratchy throat, next morning light head cold but figured with some Dayquil I'd be fine by hour by hour just got worse.
> 
> To top it off somebody cut a fiber optic cable in north Phoenix which sent all of us out of the internet. Finally got it back, but now my laptop is on the fritz. Had son look at it and he said my track pad is messed up so we plugged in a mouse, but the mouse keeps wanting to connect to the keyboard. Ugh! I'll have to get it to the computer fix it place today. I have to have it by tomorrow. The closest Mac place is in Sedona. Didn't really feel like going that far today, but o well.
> 
> I'm on husband's laptop right now and really struggling to figure out how to use it. He's going to expect me to disinfect it:twisted:
> 
> Guess I should apologize to everyone right now for the narwhals but I believe in spreading the misery!:lol:
> 
> Ellen, those are beautiful pictures. Its easy to be entranced by all that snow when people like us only get it as a novelty, right? Send more pictures when you get to ride, ok?
> 
> Stay safe and warm


Blue Hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad you got a backup laptop. Please don't apologize for sharing the narwhals. I got some good laffs from that. So it was not bad. Glad you liked the pictures. Hoping for a riding buddy next week. Maybe my first riding pictures


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> So sorry to hear so many people are not feeling well.. hope it passes quickly (and not up this way!!).
> 
> ellen: the snow pics are lovely. i had been wondering how you were doing down there as of course the news is all doom and gloom. beautiful!


PH13 Definitely no gloom and doom here. I have to say that it is a neat experience. A good snowfall always brings the kid out of me. It was even fun going out and feeding. There is always a positive side to everything. May even get the rtv out later and roam. I am debating. I sure was glad my DIL gave me those muck boots last year. Made good for tracking thru the snow.

Have a good day:lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> MR and Blue, I think that what you have is a computer virus. Otherwise, how could I have caught it from you. I am sick as crap. Headcold and such. Not sick enough to kill me; just enough to make me grouchy.
> 
> MR, got any extra corn?


Celeste I am so sorry I didn't respond to this. I am slipping. I am sorry you're sick and sure hope you feel better soon. Maynot be enough to kill you, but the discomforts that go with a headcold are enough to put a damper on things. Forgive, like I said, I am slipping. I really hope you feel better soon.:hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Here's a picture of Bootsie. She is my extraverted cat. In this picture, she is very concerned about the snow that has accumulated on the eave of my house.


----------



## Celeste

Thanks Ellen. And you are not slipping. This thread moves at an extremely fast pace and it is hard to keep up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had today off work, so got the boys out. The forecast had been for snow showers ending in the morning, light wind and temps in the upper 20s. Instead I got temps in the upper teens and a steady light snow.. but at least they were right about the light wind part. :evil: As usual, DH took out the skid loader and broke a path for me to ride on. Because I had all day, I got the boys out separately, for fear George will forget he is saddle broke. :wink:












When the sun tries to shine when its snowing, does it form a snowbow somewhere?!











You know its too fricking cold when you ride for an hour and your water bottle turns to ice!!











How many days till spring?!


----------



## Roadyy

I like my water in fluid form.. You Eskimo like people and your drinking ice aint funneh round these parts..


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Thanks Ellen. And you are not slipping. This thread moves at an extremely fast pace and it is hard to keep up.


 
Its not that fast, if you still have all of your marbles. Some times the brought ones aren't that smart.

And the weather update Here in NZ, sun shining no wind or clouds and the temp is still in the 80s.
I'm on leave for a few days and no, not working Bugs SWMBO has set out her wants and I am expected to get it all done.

Why is it, when a man sits down, SWMBO finds something that needs repairing. Urgently.:-x

Back to Bugs Went out this morning and could not find him so I whistled him. Had to give him a tomato he came running after the second whistle. Some training has still been retained. I don't always give him a food treat for good response. I mix it up with arms around his neck and kind words. Stops him responding only to food. He does not like the neck squeeze much. I think that's a guy thing. Can't be seen showing affection.

Sorry to hear so many are sick. MR you don't sound to great at the moment. And a question, the corn is growing. Is that for the liquid tipple one partakes of from time to time. Or is it a polite way of saying its time for a shot. To help what sickness you are battling.

Ladies I'm not down playing how you are feeling, I know how sick you are (reduction in marble count) but does it compare to, Man Flu, It is widely recognised in New Zealand, also Australia, the USA and I believe Canada. Man Flu is far more moan inducing than Women Flu. So us men have to support each other. Don't we.:twisted::lol::lol:

Cheers all


----------



## Celeste

But my illness is man-flu. Here's how I figure it. My daughter went on a date with a guy that works at a hospital. He had the man-flu. She caught it from him. I caught it from her. It is the man-flu. 

My understanding is that it did seemingly have a worse effect on him though. Serves him right for running around all contagious...................

I believe that MR keeps a corn product around that won't actually cure man-flu; but it will make you not care that you have it. Now pass it over this way MR.


----------



## Maryland Rider

They closed schools here today.
2-3" of new snow fell this morning. :evil:
March is almost here, does that mean Spring?  
I'm not so sure yet! :lol:

I'm feeling better, been couch bound the whole time.
May drive to the store later for a short trip out. Boredom has set in.

Yes Stan you've got the Corn Growing principles down, all of them.
I tend to just sip a bit, no mixed drinks, soda is bad for you.
Never too much, I don't believe in hangovers.

I really miss the warm evenings outside right now.
Trim a few hooves, clean up, get some Corn and a Cuban cigar.
Sit at my favorite table and chair out by the field.
Watch all the bats flying around at dusk, horses a$$ing off.
That time of year will be here soon I hope.


----------



## ellen hays

*You know its too fricking cold when you ride for an hour and your water bottle turns to ice!!*

*PH13* You are one tough lady. Even when I was young, I couldn't even try to keep up with you. Now, that's tenacity and for the love of riding, for sure!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> *PH13* You are one tough lady. Even when I was young, I couldn't even try to keep up with you. Now, that's tenacity and for the love of riding, for sure!


Tenacity or stupidity.. your pick. :wink: :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

What beautituful picutres of everyone's snow. I must admit that the 'first' snow is the most beautiful. It's fluffiness has a quiet sound about it as it lands. Seems all the earth is asleep. Very peaceful.

But.........if you've lived with the knee deep stuff for the entire month of Februrary, including single digit or negative temps......it just ain't fun anymore. :-evil:

It's currently 1*. Piper's paws froze up. Had to carry her in. :-( That's dang cold....but not cold enough for a two hour delay. :-x Dang, I could have used one on this Friday. I'm exhausted! :lol:

Yesterday was super fast and busy with RIDE STRONG and therapy class. But I tell ya.....I was a pumped individual. :thumbsup:

I gotta run. But I can't wait to share some of my good news.

Til then.......have a great day all ....and.......

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Hope the ailments end soon and you get back to a more sensible routine as sensible we get anyways.

The day has come that we go after Amber another horse. I will be sure to post more pics of the event. 

I have been spending most of my evenings this week working on a 97 Lincoln Continental. The belt separated on it last summer and they never got around to asking anyone to come do it for them. It is a front wheel drive which means the pulleys are less than an inch off the inner fender well. Some of the remnants of the belt had wrapped itself around the tensioner pulley. I had to use a hacksaw blade to cut it and then pull it out one strand at a time. Then came installing the new serpentine belt. Yea that was fun in the southern cold air with a stiff belt and no room to move your hands to each pulley from the top. Finally got it on and started filling the coolant reservoir right in front on the sideways engine to find the overflow line brittle and broken as well as the hose from tank to radiator leaking. Now those are fixed it comes time to try and crank. It was stubborn with old gas that sat through summer fall and most of winter. As it sits there finally idling I hit the brake to put it in reverse only to have it die. Mind you I had jumped it off with my truck. Battery dead. Replaced the battery and it seems to be ok and just needs the old gas ran out along with some fuel treatment.


The purpose for working on the car is to work out a deal with Jesa's mom. She has been doing so good since she got out. She has out Jesa in front and leading her decisions by her. She has kept up with us to take her to church with us and in general being a great mom and person. I got with DW and decided to get a car, insurance deposit and tag for her then let her make affordable payments on the total out of pocket plus a minimal labor fee. All in all it should be about $1150. We figured it up to 7 $150 monthly payments and 1 $100 payment. I put my name as lien holder til final payment.If she is late on the payment then it is $5 a day for each day after the 3rd late day. 

Does this sound like a fair deal to you all? I tried to make is as fair as possible for her and not try to break the bank. She figured up she could afford about $200-$250 a month payment, but I felt she needed a buffer for emergencies. 

If you can think of a better plan please let me know. I am all ears and eager to hear better ideas. We just want to help her stay on a good path for Jesa and for her.

She came to me and asked that we write a contract so she was more accountable and that if anything happened, God forbid, then there was no argument about the car coming back to me. I explained that was what the lien was for, but will do a binding contract too.


I guess I should also mention that the car idea came up because DW has been picking her up in the morning, after bus route, and taking her to work. In the evening when she gets done with Hair Salon then we pick her up and take her home. Sometimes Jesa wants to go home with her and sometimes stay with us. She lets Jesa decide.

Sorry for the novel. A lot is going on in my head and I just needed somewhere to empty a little bit of it..

Do you think I should just give her the car(reward for doing well) or would that risk lack of respect for the vehicle and giving her pride of working for it?


----------



## tjtalon

Rick that sounds very fair & workable. Good to hear that Jesa's mom is going forward..


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> But.........if you've lived with the knee deep stuff for the entire month of Februrary, including single digit or negative temps......it just ain't fun anymore. :-evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]Sure isn't.:shock:
> 
> I have to go downtown again, to deal w/renewal of guard license & all the changes that have happened w/carrying for work (& there goes half of my one day "off"). It's 5 degrees outside & car is again covered in snow. More coming all next week. Yup...tired of it!


----------



## Roadyy

But you can breathe without the air feeling like it weighs 20#.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> But you can breathe without the air feeling like it weighs 20#.


True. I grew up in Iowa, but it only weighed 20# there


----------



## tjtalon

ooops...meant 10#...


----------



## Blue

Roadyy I think you're doing right with the lein and contract. I haven't heard the whole story of jesa but sounds like this young lady can benefit from the opportunity to succeed in a mature way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello Everyone:wave: Been busy, busy here. No snow though, TG, but plenty deep just a 15 minute drive north of me...the entire town was shut down except for a few gas stations and the Wally World near me. Rumors said Walmart was instructing workers to bring sleeping bags, gotta feel sorry for them...

I like snow, but snow=trapped at hospital and I really hate that, not to mention no-one to take care of dogs and GPs when I am stuck at the hospital. The property owner will break ice and toss out hay for the horses when I am gone, but it is still minimal care. 

I tried finding a roomate for a while, but never had any luck with that. 

What i really need is something 4 wheel drive so I can drive back and forth, but not sure what and I have too many vehicles as it is. 

DD is finally doing better, but still needs to stay in for a while. 

Ellen: Your place is so pretty, and very charming in the snow. May take a while to melt that much snow. It is very fun for an occasional event. 

Roadyy: Your method for integrating a new horse to a herd is the same method I use. Works great. It must be difficult to only have little Jesa part-time. She has such a huge personality, and is such a darling child. It is good her momma is stepping up. The car idea is wonderful, and very good of you. The payment idea is the way I would go. I have found that many people don't value things that don't have to pay for. Maybe I am cynical, or maybe just getting old and cranky. :wink:

PH13: once again I am amazed at your tenacity. Riding the boys one at a time in temperatures that freeze your water bottle in an hour. Brrr. But it is that trait you have that makes you place at most of the events you enter, and get frequent BC, so not as insane as it seems. Can you pony Sultan while riding George? 

How is the lady with the broken hip? 

MR, Blue and Celeste: Sorry you are feeling unwell. Rest up and get well soon. Not sure that the corn helps, but maybe it kills some bad bugs. 

Nicker: That RIDE STRONG club sounds like such fun. Maybe the class can go nationwide and get a whole new generation horse crazy!! 

Still trying to figure out how I can bring Hansel and Gretel home. I do have an empty stall in my barn they could go into until they get aclimated to the herd and me. $150 is cheep for the breed I have discovered, seems like a lot of $$ if someone went the Easter route, but I have no idea about that type of thing. They would just be pets and weedeaters for me. The pasture sure needs some weeding!!

My last goat was a minature and I paid $35 for him at the trade day up in Collinsville, AL. I thought that was a lot, cause the one before that was $25 :lol: I named him Toro cause he was my little weedeater. He only weighed 36 lbs at 1yr old. I had him nuetered and de-horned. 

TJ: Hope your snow melts and spring arrives soon. Soon we will have time change and the days will be longer!


----------



## ellen hays

:thumbsup:Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. Trudged thru the ice this a.m.. Not much to my liking. Love the snow, but ice is a different situation. Got chores done and will stay in the house til some melting occurs. 

Rick I think your idea about Jesa's mama getting the car is a great idea. The arrangements seem fair, it's nice to see you support her positive progress, and it's a good thing for Jesa. Helping another person when they are down can be the beginning of an upward trend of progress in that person's life. 

Not much to share, just waiting for the thaw. Some damage to my house. Hope it is minor. 

AA Sorry you got trapped at work. What a hassle. I worked at a major hospital in Bham when I was younger and a big snow hit. They hesitated to let us go home, and once people did start leaving it was wide spread panic and people created a gridlock by blocking the intersections. I pulled over to the curb and walked home. Too old for that now. I would probably have a heart attack. I was very sore the next morning from my hike. Can't believe I smoked cigarettes then, but had youth on my side. Glad you had someone to see to your animals. Hope you can get home soon.

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm home Ellen, no snow from Hospital to home when I left work, so drove home. No work today, so no problem. I would walk if I had to. Just trying to make plans for next year, hope this snowfall is the last for this winter.


----------



## Student1234

Hello, I am not over 40 however I am carrying out a research project for uni about whether people would purchase grooming brushes with extended handles, possibly due to injury or just because they have a big horse! I hope you will be willing to complete my survey and give me some good feedback I can use in my assignment 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CXDGGWR


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for the reassurance of this deal for her. Yes it difficult when Jesa isn't at the house. The quiet house from her not being there getting into to something she knows better about is bitter sweet. Hate not having her there to play with and see that Texas sized smile, but knowing she is spending quality time with her mother. Now she has 2 moms and 1 dad. I hope no one confuses us for Utah.


----------



## Koolio

Hello everyone! I've been trying to keep up with the conversation, but you are all so quick! 

I hope those who are ill and ailing get well very soon. My aunt came out of hospital on Tuesday and is back in BC with the rest of the family. I fly out there tomorrow morning for my relatives 50th wedding anniversary party and then home again on Sunday. My parents will also be there, so it will be good to see them even if only for 1 night.

It sounds like lots of places are getting a good old dose of snow. It is very cold here this week with nighttime temps down to the -30's with windchill. I don't mind th snow, or at least I accept it. After all, we've had snow here since November and will have it until April ( hopefully not May). My biggest objection is when we get a dump when DH is out of town. While I was up at 5 am the other morning ploughing the driveway, DH was texting me pics of green grass and cherry blossoms asking why we live here. :evil: 

I am off work today as all the teachers are off and I can take the same days, even in my new job. DS is sick, the farrier is coming later this morning and I need to go for a massage to deal with a sore back this afternoon, so it seemed a good day to take off. Speaking of work, they let a number of secondees know their contracts would end in June, but I am safe! The project I am on is foundational to much of the continuing work and curriculum development, so we are continuing business as usual. This is great news as I will continue in my new job without interruption and our work will have a dramatic influence on future schooling. We are working very hard to do it well!

DD is still down in Florida, but too busy to spend time with us, so we are not going down to see her. She is loving the experience, but I miss her terribly. The time has gone fast though and she will be home in a month. I am looking forward to that!

Not much news on the horse front. Koolio continues to do well. I got a flying lead change out of him this week and am working on the counter canter. Sam and Sally are just eating and pooping their way through winter and with the weather it seems like it is a continual cycle of blankets on, blankets off. Sam can't decide whether he should shed out his winter coat or not. We are all more than ready for spring!

The goats and hamsters are super cute! I am getting really itchy to find our new puppy soon, but am waiting on the breeders. In the meantime, I keep looking at the guinea pigs at the pet store. You guys are a terrible influence!

Roadyy - I am glad to hear Jessa and her mom are doing well. They are so lucky to have your love and support!
Nicker - good luck with your horse group. I look forward to hearing how the kids do with it.
Tj - are you going back to horse Mondays or horse some other days soon?
Ellen - your new mare looks like a sweetheart. Enjoy her!
Blue - love the Sedona pics! I've been there so many times! It brings back many fond memories.
AnitaAnne - I don't know how we would survive here without 4wd or at least AWD! The roads are terrible for about 7 months of the year! My 4wd truck is also awesome for pulling the horse trailer. Something to consider...
Stan - there are no words other than I enjoy your cheeky self. You and bugs sound like a pair! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I hope you don't mind me adding this. You are giving Jesa an extension of your love. I am sure that she feels a great deal of security from your actions. When my parents divorced, there was a lot of hostility. Kids don't see badguys from the situation, they still love their parents. Your kindness and generosity shown to Jesa's mother is something Jesa can learn from. She will understand about Christ's Golden Rule from this. Best lesson she could learn. It came straight from the Lord, himself. You are a good parent without a doubt. I cannot say enough to compliment your actions.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: good to hear your Aunt is better. I hope she had time for visiting. Have a fun trip visiting your parents, sometimes it is just good to get away. 

Flying lead changes!! Woohoo what fun! :clap: countercanter will help those changes too. Sounds like you are making a lot of progress. Can't wait to see some more video. 

Lack of equipment is the problem we have in the south. Everything shuts down because of that. I would LOVE to get a F250 4wd diesel, but can't afford one. A truck like that would allow me to get a gooseneck trailer, maybe even a very small LQ one. A big truck and LQ trailer would be a dream come true!! 

But instead, I pull my little lightweight Brenderup with my F150 4.8L 2wd or with the Chevy van with the middle seats pulled out for camping. 

Go get a GP, or better yet I'll send you Squiggy. lol He loves to run around in his cage. I am having a hard time gentling him though, he is still really skittish and I'm not sure why. Just needs more time I guess. 

The other one Leo has always been a bit quieter. Hopefully Squiggy will calm down soon. He comes up to the side of the cage when I call him, but holding him is a whole different story! :shock: He squeeks and wiggles so much, I think I'm going to drop him, and then Lily the terrier would grab him, and that would not be pretty :-( 

I hate to feel like I am terrorizing the poor dude.


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you Ellen, but without God's grace on my life I could not do what I do for her. In that since I do not see it as me doing for Jesa and her mom, merely getting out of God's way and letting him use our lives to help his other children. I still get in his way sometimes and he is quick to let me know it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Student1234 said:


> Hello, I am not over 40 however I am carrying out a research project for uni about whether people would purchase grooming brushes with extended handles, possibly due to injury or just because they have a big horse! I hope you will be willing to complete my survey and give me some good feedback I can use in my assignment
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CXDGGWR


I don't know about the survey, (I don't click on links from folks I don't know) but seems like horse people in general are more willing to try new things if it will help their horse. 

Brushes generally get replaced when the current one gets worn out. 

We are also generally very practical people that spend $$ only when we have too.

Seems like a lot of inventions are tried on horses then find their way to people. 

Vet wrap being a prime example. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Go get a GP, or better yet I'll send you Squiggy. lol He loves to run around in his cage. I am having a hard time gentling him though, he is still really skittish and I'm not sure why. Just needs more time I guess.
> 
> The other one Leo has always been a bit quieter. Hopefully Squiggy will calm down soon. He comes up to the side of the cage when I call him, but holding him is a whole different story! :shock: He squeeks and wiggles so much, I think I'm going to drop him, and then Lily the terrier would grab him, and that would not be pretty :-(
> 
> I hate to feel like I am terrorizing the poor dude.


My daughter is absolutely awesome at taming little animals. What she would do is to pick up poor old Squiggy, wrap him up in a towel like a burrito, and rub his head and carry him around, and kiss and coo to him until he finally figured out that she was just annoying and not dangerous. She would repeat this several times a day until he settled down. Strangely enough, her pets love her instead of hating her.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio


Glad things are going well. Can't imagine dealing with the winter you do. Great deal of respect from this corner of thw world. Spring come soon is all I have to say.


----------



## ellen hays

AA Maybe Sqiggley is more expressive. May be very happy and just wants to voice his opinion.. Trixie is a very vocal cat, while the other two are very quiet. Maybe Sqiggley is like my Trixie. She loves to roam the house and talk.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey: I don't know yet when HorseMondays or Otherdays will reoccur/occur. Still have 3 more Saturdays of class (last class 3/14) I'll have 2 days 03/20-21 really off, then will work 7 days in a row to bring me back to Sun-Mons off (& so get my hours in the pay period). Assistant Chief is still then thinking of switching me after that to Fri-Sats off...if he feels like it, for his own benefit (so he can have Sundays w/his family).

So, horses, for me, "up in the air" (now, wouldn't that be a sight...!). I do try to "stay out of God's Way", as Rick said, do what it put in front of me. Maybe when the weather gets out of Spring blizzard mode...April? (I'm just hoping God's decision isn't "You've accomplished a great deal as far as your love of horses is concerned, so calling it Good. Please accept this, Love, God").

Maybe that's just a Winter thought (& from the demands of my job). I spent 4 hrs this morning dealing w/snow, a blizzard downtown (sunny where I live!), people sliding everywhere because the roads hadn't been plowed from the past 2 days of snow, & getting horribly lost. Had to call my assistant chief to direct me from where I was (trying not to cry) to where I needed to be. After dealing w/the license bureau (& have to go back down there in 30 days after detective approves the open carry for me @ work...tons of new laws w/that [i.e. my background check had to go back to age 18!! Hope they had fun w/40-some years of tracking...!]).

Got out of there, into howling winds & heavy snow to get back to the parking garage. Fell trying to get onto the sidewalk after crossing the street. Was starting to get up when a man hollered "Wait I'll help you!", then a 2nd man was there too. I thanked them, very kindly. Very slightly wrenched a ligament in my inner right knee, a little sore, being careful not to bend it sideways, but no big deal. Not bad for an old thing...!

Was very glad to get home (after dropping off my paperwork/receipts at work, plopped onto the Chief's desk). Roads were clear by 2 miles out of downtown Denver & by close to home the sun was out & a very bearable 17 degrees. Colorado weather is so very weird. can be sop rotten in one place, & pretty okay just a few miles away.

Thanks for listening to all of that. have to go do my laundry now, then get ready for class tomorrow, then commence the work week. Somewhere today I need to fry up some hamburger & make dinners for the freezer.

I DID print out (yesterday, when work was very slow for a change) a bunch of things from online for roundpen stuff, mostly basics in lounging. I've only had 2-3 lessons from Janice on that, & am afraid I'm going to forget what I was taught...so, will read.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My daughter is absolutely awesome at taming little animals. What she would do is to pick up poor old Squiggy, wrap him up in a towel like a burrito, and rub his head and carry him around, and kiss and coo to him until he finally figured out that she was just annoying and not dangerous. She would repeat this several times a day until he settled down. Strangely enough, her pets love her instead of hating her.


I tried the towel today...he wiggles out :? 

When my DS was a baby I carried him everywhere in a carrier in front of me, was great for quieting a crying baby, and still getting stuff done. I think it was called a snuggle sack. I need one for Squiggy.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I tried the towel today...he wiggles out :?
> .


AA, Just hold that towel tighter, the corner over is head & tucked into your "baby carrying" arm. His nose will poke ut. hang on & commence the kiss-kiss, walking & sootthing sounds. I did this when my g-pig was very little, when I first brought her home. I know your guy is a bit older, but it will work.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I tried the towel today...he wiggles out :?


PS AA: eons ago when I was a dog/cat groomer I burrito-wrapped cats to trim their nails (yes, the owners wanted that), & these were adult cats that weren't at all pleased w/the idea. (talk about "fight"). Just sayin': it can be done!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> PS AA: eons ago when I was a dog/cat groomer I burrito-wrapped cats to trim their nails (yes, the owners wanted that), & these were adult cats that weren't at all pleased w/the idea. (talk about "fight"). Just sayin': it can be done!


It doesn't help that as soon as I go to his cage...here comes Lily the terror..er terrier I mean...and she is whining and crying and jumping all over the place. I need to close her up or something. Darn dog. 

Little Squiggy bit me yesterday when I tried holding him, didn't really hurt, but I sure jumped...wonder if they made a mistake and sold me a female...


----------



## Roadyy

Do females often bite you? Don't answer that!!!


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! I'm back again. Gotta love days off! . 

The farrier came this morning, so I had some horse time. I had to go to the stable for him to do Koolio, so I planned to go for a ride too. My ride got sidetracked but for a good reason. I've been thinking of getting a new western saddle as the one I had was a cheap synthetic we bought for DD. There is a local saddle maker that is known for beautiful workmanship and very high quality saddles. He also happens to own the barn where I board and ride Koolio. So... I met with him to talk new saddles...

I am at a point where I want quality, and would rather wait to buy the good stuff than buy cheap (and twice). I've been to some of the local saddle snoops and sat on some of the nicer saddles they have, but didn't feel any wow. They all felt like they weren't for me. Vic is known for quality, and he's an awesome horseman, so I trust him, I've never had a good quality Western saddle, and I want to be sure when I get one it is just right for me and my horse. Vic was great as he walked me through all of the considerations of saddle structure, style and finishing. I sat in a couple to check for size and feel and Wow! We talked about how stirrups would be placed to out my leg in the right position and how much forward and back movement I wanted / needed for the riding I do. His stirrups are turned to avoid knee stress (never seen that before). We discussed skirt shape and size as well as depth of cantle and height of the swells and horn. We also looked at different designs, stamping, carving and stitching. Every inch of the saddles is beautifully crafted inside and out. 

He checked Koolio for tree size by placing a tree on his back and checking for fit and any potential pressure points. He knows exactly where he needs to adjust the leather and padding to make the saddle perfect. He said he uses the same saddle on multiple horses, and although horses vary in shape, etc, that a quality saddle, made properly should fit most horses well. Of course, you need different tree widths for dramatically different builds, but careful shaping of the saddle should fit a wide range of horses. With horses that have specific fitting issues, he recommended using fitted pads. Does this make sense?

So the next step was to talk $$. I was bracing for the worst, but while his saddles can get very expensive, a not too plain, very nice quality saddle wasn't as bad as I though. Sure they are more than I've spent on a saddle before, but doable. A used saddle or a basic mass manufactured saddle is more than half the cost, but not made perfectly to your own specifications. I am practical, and try to be careful with spending, but also try not to sacrifice quality. I also know very little about the western saddle world and so I rely on the advice of experts.

Questions for you folks: How much would you/ have you spent on a quality saddle? Is custom fitting and finish worth it? Do you think a good saddle makes for a better ride?

As far as timelines go, if I order a saddle, it would take him about 4-5 months to finish it. Is it worth the wait for a purchase that will last a lifetime?

Thoughts, ideas?

Oh, and I just heard from one of the Boxer breeders I am considering. She has ordered "the army of genetic soldiers" from the stud dog in New Zealand to be shipped to her vet in preparation to AI her female. Hopefully her dog will come into heat in the next couple of weeks and puppies will be born in May. So exciting!!

Stan - are you at all familiar with Ronin Boxers in New Zealand?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Do females often bite you? Don't answer that!!!


Hardy har har. RODENTS Roadyy, we are speaking of RODENTS. 

The males are much more affectionate. They snuggle and stare adoringly at me...Take that however you want


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> It doesn't help that as soon as I go to his cage...here comes Lily the terror..er terrier I mean...and she is whining and crying and jumping all over the place. I need to close her up or something. Darn dog.
> 
> Little Squiggy bit me yesterday when I tried holding him, didn't really hurt, but I sure jumped...wonder if they made a mistake and sold me a female...


I sure couldn't have held onto a p'od cat if a terrier was squeaking & jumping close by. Kennel the dog somewhere while working w/ the g-pig, I'm sure the dog right there scares him.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracey, if you like the saddle, and it fits you and the horses, it sounds good. 

I had a bad experience with a custom made saddle that after two alterations, still doesn't fit my horse. Waste of time and lots of money. I paid $1000 +/- and felt that was very expensive, but worth it for a comfortable saddle made for my horse that I planned to keep for a long time. 

So, what am I riding in? The $200 used Fabtron that fits every single horse I have ever put it on, from my draft cross, to my Rocky mountain, and quite a few QH types in between. 

I will say that the most I would spend is $1000. Especially if I had a saddle that already fit, but I am notoriously cheap...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Hardy har har. RODENTS Roadyy, we are speaking of RODENTS.
> 
> The males are much more affectionate. They snuggle and stare adoringly at me...Take that however you want


Females are the same, my Miss Maggie stared "adoringly" also. She also waited 15 hrs-plus for me to get home(from the casino, where I worked, in blizzard conditions, in the mountains), just so she could die in my arms, at age 8. (I knew she was ready to go...but..she waited for me to come home, to do so.)


----------



## Roadyy

I was too AA. err.mmmm...hehe

Tracey, the saddle maker I am looking to make a custom saddle for me and Little Man will run me on the low end around $1500 USD. He does the same thing with matching tree to horse's back then builds on that. He will then have me sit in it for up to an hour and point out all of the pressure points. Shaved those and have me sit up to another hour to get all of the pressure points gone. Then finish it out.

I'm of t he same mindset as you with hoping to buy once since Little Man is only 11 and we will have many years together with it.


----------



## Koolio

It seems saddles are significantly less expensive south of the border! I would be hard pressed to buy a used, beat up, old leather saddle for under $1000 here! Circle Y and Billy Cook saddles are between $2000 and $3500. Still less than the custom saddles I looked at. :shock:

I wonder if the high price of cattle is going to impact the price of leather goods?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> It seems saddles are significantly less expensive south of the border! I would be hard pressed to buy a used, beat up, old leather saddle for under $1000 here! Circle Y and Billy Cook saddles are between $2000 and $3500. Still less than the custom saddles I looked at. :shock:
> 
> I wonder if the high price of cattle is going to impact the price of leather goods?


See if you can order from here, I have found this place to have the widest selection, best prices, and lots of good knowledge.

http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/western-brands.html


----------



## Celeste

I think that the custom made saddles are great in theory, but it seems that everybody that I know who has bought one said it didn't fit their horse. 

Also, I ride more than one horse. A well made saddle should fit more than one horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I was too AA. err.mmmm...hehe


OMG there are RATS on here...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracey: Very exciting news on the Boxers!! Did she send you pictures of the momma and poppa? Would love to see pictures :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: very glad to hear your daughter is doing better. also that you escaped the snow and being stuck at work.

*tj*: hope class isn't making your brain full and you can get back to horse monday asap!



NickerMaker71 said:


> if you've lived with the knee deep stuff for the entire month of Februrary, including single digit or negative temps......it just ain't fun anymore. :-evil:


Amen. I am beyond over it.



Roadyy said:


> Does this sound like a fair deal to you all?


I think your payment plan is a wonderful idea. Nothing in life is free and I def think having to earn something adds to the value.

Also look forward to hearing about how things go with Rowdy's arrival!!



Koolio said:


> How much would you/ have you spent on a quality saddle? Is custom fitting and finish worth it? Do you think a good saddle makes for a better ride?
> 
> careful shaping of the saddle should fit a wide range of horses. With horses that have specific fitting issues, he recommended using fitted pads.


The boys got brand new saddles (Arabian Saddle Company Rubicons) because we couldn't find exactly what we needed used. We paid $2200 for them, but that included the custom measurements beforehand, hand-crafting in England, shipping them here, and several flocking adjustments as they were broken in. For our sport, saddle fit is a make-or-break deal and having them has made a world of difference for the boys.

I think a correctly fitting saddle - for both horse and rider - is the key. Be that a $100 one or a $5000 one. But just what you are doing with the saddle I think makes a difference too. Big difference between someone, say, using a western saddle to pleasure trail ride on weekends vs a working cowhand riding hours every day and roping, etc.

I am somewhat skeptical of a custom saddler telling you that any given saddle should fit a range of horses.. maybe if the type of back is similar I would expect such a thing. Or maybe I am just too hyper-aware of saddle fit after the issues we had with the boys. Again, I think a lot goes back to what you are doing in the saddle.

Oh, and I also would love to see pics of the boxers!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got both boys out again today, despite chilly conditions--actual temp was 23F, but with the wind the real feel was 11F according to our weather station. I made sure not to look until after I was done riding or I likely would have weenied out!! But our first competition of the season is only a month away, so its crunch time. [Didn't even bother to take the water bottle out with me today. :lol:]

Took Katie out with Sultan to see if she remembered her lessons about being a proper trail dog from last time (she wants to herd the horses when my DH is riding). She was a bit hyper and jumping around at first (trying _so_ hard to entice Sultan to play), but settled down nicely after a mile or so.

Just for a change, I did the 2 mile loop the other direction.





























Tomorrow I will be inside helping my DH at the home show. Figures as its supposed to be the nicest day of the weekend!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, In answer to your question regarding saddles. I ride western all the time in all types of terrain. IF we're talking about if I had the money and new I was at an age that I'd be riding for many years, and the saddle would fit many different horses - Yes! Pay extra and wait. While 4 or 5 months is a long time, how many years do you plan to continue riding? Cost. I've paid $1700.00 for a new Circle Y trail saddle. The problem I had was Lacey is 1/2 draft and a hard fit, so we had to go to a flex tree. Love it. 

Yes, a comfortable saddle can make or break your day. Not only yours but your horses. For a custom saddle made to my measurements and my horses, WITH a guarantee I'd be willing to pay 2500 to 3000. Of course I don't have that kind of money, but if I did, that's what I would do.

*Anita*, lock the little terrier up and just insist that little Squiggy is going to get cuddled. They can stress out quickly, so I wouldn't spend too much time all at once. I'd go for a few minutes several times a day, or whatever time frame you have.

Fabtron? Is that English? I'm not familiar with them, but I do know that there is a LITTLE more leeway in an English saddle than a western. Merely because of the bulk. That said, I spend many, many years in a used old saddle that I paid $200 for and was hugely comfortable. Weighed about 45#, but was really comfortable. Until I put on some weight :?

*Phantom*, You are absolutely right! Fit is everything. That's why I went with a flex tree. I was very skeptical, but he let me bring it home and ride for a week. No, it doesn't fit every horse, but it does fit 2 of mine and presumably others of similar type that I would have.

Well, I know I've missed a lot, but was without a computer for a bit. Finally got it back and it's working nicely. Still sick though. Trying to fight it going into my chest. Really don't feel good.

Everyone stay warm and safe!


----------



## Celeste

I am still coughing my head off..........

About the saddle fit, I imagine that there are good custom saddle makers and some that are not so good.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fabtron Saddle - if there was no horn and more seat padding, I would have never ordered the custom Crates saddle. But Chivas was 4, and I thought we would have many miles together so I wanted one really nice saddle. The Crates has real wool underside, thick memory foam smooth leather padded seat, and enough rings to satify any trailrider. 

Here's a picture of the Fabtron:


----------



## AnitaAnne

My custom Crates Saddle (for sale BTW)


----------



## Blue

Anita, very nicely kept saddle. Did you use it at all? I'm afraid mine show their wear. With this rain coming it will probably be a good time to clean my leather.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> You know its too fricking cold when you ride for an hour and your water bottle turns to ice!!



...what? You're not taking a nice little thermos of hot tea? Tea-and-rum (with generous amounts of sugar) is de rigeur for European riders in winter... I think tea-and-brandy tastes better ;-)


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> ....I am at a point where I want quality, and would rather wait to buy the good stuff than buy cheap (and twice). I've been to some of the local saddle snoops and sat on some of the nicer saddles they have, but didn't feel any wow. They all felt like they weren't for me. Vic is known for quality, and he's an awesome horseman, so I trust him, I've never had a good quality Western saddle, and I want to be sure when I get one it is just right for me and my horse. Vic was great as he walked me through all of the considerations of saddle structure, style and finishing. I sat in a couple to check for size and feel and Wow! We talked about how stirrups would be placed to out my leg in the right position and how much forward and back movement I wanted / needed for the riding I do. His stirrups are turned to avoid knee stress (never seen that before). We discussed skirt shape and size as well as depth of cantle and height of the swells and horn. We also looked at different designs, stamping, carving and stitching. Every inch of the saddles is beautifully crafted inside and out.
> 
> He checked Koolio for tree size by placing a tree on his back and checking for fit and any potential pressure points. He knows exactly where he needs to adjust the leather and padding to make the saddle perfect. He said he uses the same saddle on multiple horses, and although horses vary in shape, etc, that a quality saddle, made properly should fit most horses well. Of course, you need different tree widths for dramatically different builds, but careful shaping of the saddle should fit a wide range of horses. With horses that have specific fitting issues, he recommended using fitted pads. Does this make sense?
> 
> So the next step was to talk $$. I was bracing for the worst, but while his saddles can get very expensive, a not too plain, very nice quality saddle wasn't as bad as I though. Sure they are more than I've spent on a saddle before, but doable. A used saddle or a basic mass manufactured saddle is more than half the cost, but not made perfectly to your own specifications. I am practical, and try to be careful with spending, but also try not to sacrifice quality. I also know very little about the western saddle world and so I rely on the advice of experts.
> 
> Questions for you folks: How much would you/ have you spent on a quality saddle? Is custom fitting and finish worth it? Do you think a good saddle makes for a better ride?
> 
> As far as timelines go, if I order a saddle, it would take him about 4-5 months to finish it. Is it worth the wait for a purchase that will last a lifetime?
> 
> Thoughts, ideas?


Best thing I ever did saddle wise was, when it was time to buy a new saddle after 20 years, talk to a custom saddle fitter who asked about my horse and me, in a nutshell a person with an abnormally long femur riding a horse with a broad back, huge shoulders and a ribcage like a tank, but of average size otherwise. She brought several models out to us and tried them all on us and when the most suitable model was found by elimination, she adjusted the gullet and stuffing there and then to custom fit it to his back (and as horses change, ideally you get it reviewed once a year). That cost $200 extra and was well worth it, neither the horse nor me have ever been so comfortable. The saddle is an Ascot Romana AP and cost around $2000 new. It's Argentinian made, I think. Very happy.

Wish I'd always done it like that...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, very nicely kept saddle. Did you use it at all? I'm afraid mine show their wear. With this rain coming it will probably be a good time to clean my leather.


Rode in it twice, very short. Chivas would not gait in it, and was acting very uncomfortable. As for me, it is the most comfortable saddle I have ever sat in. I so wanted it to work for him. It is heavier than I like at about 35lbs. 

I love the looks too, nice rich mahagany skirts and the black smooth leather. The higher cantle feels nice and secure, I thought would be great for going up mountains, or just sitting back. 

I guess I need to find a horse that fits my saddle; might be easier than finding a saddle to fit my horse :wink:

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! 

Been reading and liking the last couple days. Been busy, but GOOD busy!!

Thursday was the *really *hectic day. Work, RIDE STRONG, barn, gulp down dinner (Wendy's), Therapy school, PETCO for Hammy's food. Home by 9:00. Bed and do it all over again!

RIDE STRONG was fun! I showed my video....which turned out sideway. :-x It was fine on my home laptop, but taken off my jump drive, it turned. Gotta find a way to fix that.

I really think the kids enjoyed themselves. They had to do research, which they ALL did! :happydance:ONe of the things I wanted them to do was find the average height of their breed. Based on this they logged a 'height' into their project book. Then I showed them HOW to measure (using the video). They then 'measured' their horse (in inches.) Partners measured each other and figured out how many 'hands' they were. I had my measuring tape so they coud see how tall their horse would be in real life too! My co-worker commented that it sounded like we were having fun in there!  I certainly am!!

OH, allow me to backstep....and tell you my good news! First, my test scores. I know school isn't all about scores....but in a way they are.....we take these VERY lengthy tests periodically to see if we are growing and will we be ready for state assessments. Although we all hate them....it's required, so I embraced them and made them a learning experience. Most teachers just 'got them over with' as they really don't _count_, but I decided to see our weaknesses, etc. Bottomline, my kids took them seriously, and did FABULOUS!!!! :happydance:The girl in charge of our data called me down b/c she was blown away at how much better my kids did compared to the rest of the school!  

Gosh, that helped my ego for sure!! I work so dang hard.....yet beat myself up thinking it's not good enough. Then I watch all my co-workers waltz out of the building ON-time while I toil away. (my choice ultimately). I ofen question what *I *am doing wrong as I always have work to do. Well.....I really needed to see that my *efforts* are paying off! WOOHOO!

OK, going to post so I don't lose this.............


----------



## tjtalon

YAY Nicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Second part of good news.....Last year at the EA I found a booth that sold ******. Since them I can't stop thinking of them, so have been saving my money. 

Here is what is crazy. I decided to google '****** at EA' and found the company that sold them!!! CRAZY Then I found them on FB. So I posted, asking if they were going to be at EA this year. THey responded that they were and that they had been making LOTS of ******!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:OH, the little things in life make me every so happy!!

I"ve started my list. 

Therapy school went pretty decent. There was only three of us this week. We really need to work on visiting a patient who wants to hand out food. :-( Pipes tends to jump up. 

The one lady continues to make excuses for her dog. But finally she said....if she (the dog) doesn't want to do it...she won't force her to. Which is a good call...not all dogs are made more therapy. The other dog, although every obedient for her master, still bares it teeth and is leary of strangers. Not sure if any of us will pass. Technically testing is in two weeks, but we aren't eligible as PIper isn't a year yet. So we still have time to practice!  We will walk through the test for practice tho.

Not much on the horse front.....cold and snowy. I would like to get a ride in this weekend if the roads stay clear. It's dropped to -12* currently. A wee bit too cold for me at this point.

Tomorrow they are calling for a winter storm advisory....4-6 inches. :shock: You've got to be freaking kidding me.:evil:

Here's a funny tho.....usually we keep Rainn in her stall so she can eat all her hay and Mr. Chubby doesn't. MOm decided to switch and leave him in. I noticed when I got there last night his hay wans't finished....strange. :think: Here, mom said that he just stood there 'pouting' as Rainn ate her hay out in the snow. :lol::lol::lol: Apparently he thought he should be out too! Spoiled boy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, first, I say, go for the GP! LOL I stopped and looked at them Thursday night too! Nah, I'm not going there. Hammy is enough. Which btw she is still at my house. :lol::lol::lol:

DH confessed the other night that he actually *enjoys *having her around! Poor guy, never had pets as a kid.

As far as saddle goes. I've heard horror stories about custom saddles. What I found best was sitting in a LOT of them. My bum got very tired and sore. Ultimatley I began to know instantly if the saddle fit right or not.

If the price difference is so different, could you order one from the U.S. and have it shipped? I LOVED my Circle Y....but it didn't love me in the end. I really wanted the Julie Goodnight Circle Y, but Circle Y twists are a little too narrow for my pelvis.

Have you sat in different 'show' saddles? There are SO many different kinds on the market.....show, barrels, pleasure, trail, roping, training.....it's mind boggling.

I paid $475 for my used Circle Y. I think M paid $3?? for the one I use now. We ended up just swapping. MOney wise, she probably got the better deal, but comfort wise, I scored!!

Come on down to EA. Thousands of saddles on display. :wink:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne;7102434
I guess I need to find a horse that fits my saddle; might be easier than finding a saddle to fit my horse :wink:
[/QUOTE said:


> :lol:I've said before that it's certainly cheaper to find a horse to fit an existing saddle than it is to buy a saddle for a difficult fit!:lol:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, Yay for you! I just knew your Ride Strong would be a hit. And a big Wow for you on the scores. That's huge!l


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, Yay for you! I just knew your Ride Strong would be a hit. And a big Wow for you on the scores. That's huge!l


Thank you! And was it you that said maybe this could become national? Well.....I dream BIG....and that is my dream. :wink:


----------



## Eole

So many got the flu bug, even DH had a man-flu all week. I had fever and sore throat 2 nights ago, but it went away. Yeah! All those sick; rest and fluids. If getting worse or as bad (Blue???) after 7-10 days: see a doctor as it's likely more than a simple flu virus.

NM: congratulations on the kids' results. You and the kids totally deserve it, you rock!
AA, can't help you with handling Squiggy, but I think he's adorable.
Roadyy and Rowdy, doesn't it sound quite the same? 

Koolio, my experience/opinion is the same as PH and Sue. After much trial and error on my mare, I went for custom with ASC (Arabian Saddle Company, which is Lovatt 'n Ricketts, British) I'm short and my mare is XW. The best move I've ever made: in the 2000-2300 range, still looking like new after many years. Maybe I was lucky, or English-type saddles are easier to fit, but it's a perfect fit for both my mare and I.
I also don't think any saddle, even good quality, can fit all horses, unless horses are of a very similar build. It's like saying a good quality shoe would fit anyone. Pads can correct an ill fitting saddle for short rides, but in heavy work, I'd prefer a good fit.

Boxer: puppy born in May means puppy home in July? How exciting!

Celeste, my 12yo niece also has patience to tame any animal. She tamed a family of chipmunks last year, until she could hold and pet them. She broke her hand last week. She has a cast, school winter break starts today and she is not allowed any activity. How sad, as I had riding and skiing planned with them.

Off for the week end. No riding (footing doesn't allow) but I'll go ski-joering with the dogs.


----------



## Koolio

I'm at the airport waiting on my flight to BC for the anniversary party and trying to figure out the mobile version of HF. Haven't figured the 'like' yet, but can post.

Nicker -congrats on your test results. I appreciate what a big deal it is and can totally relate to the effort and care you give your students. Relish in a job well done!

Thanks all for the saddle advice. DH thinks I should order the saddle. This guy is very well known for the superior quality of his saddles and they hold their value. A 15-30 year old saddle still fetches between $2k and $5k. He does use different size trees, but finds most reining QH's fit pretty close. He didn't say a saddle will fit all horses, but that a properly made saddle should fit the same type of horse well. I think English saddles are harder to fit.
I did a consumer review of his saddles and it is glowingly positive. Everyone remarks on the comfort and quality of these saddles. Most say if they could afford new the would in a heartbeat.
I also found a used VB saddle for a little more than half of a new one, and may try it. It is 15 years old and well cared for but was custom made for someone else. I'd only have to go about an hour away to try so it might be worthwhile. 

In a couple of hours I will be flying over the Rocky Mountains on a small prop plane. It is a clear sunny day so I hope to get a window seat and some good pics of the snowy mountains from above. It is a spectacular view. I'll share if pics turn out. 

Below is the link to the NZ boxer (sire) that I'm hoping for a puppy from. Boston (Ronin's Plainly Wrapped) is a lovely boy and had a herding background! (They train with ducks)
I am still considering the litter that is due next week which is a line-breeding related to my previous boxer. That litter will be fawn and the Ronin dogs will be brindle. I'm leaning toward brindle but they will all be beautiful, well bred dogs.

http://www.roninboxers.com/dogs/boston.htm


----------



## Koolio

Eole - the flu is going around here too. My farrier was sick with the stomach flu yesterday and my 14 yo son has the "man cold". :shock:


----------



## Celeste

I am starting to feel like I am eternally trapped on a cough and sneeze treadmill................


----------



## Blue

Celeste, me too. Although my sneezing has gotten just a little better, the cough makes up for it. I tried some cough medicine the Dr. gave my daughter several months ago. It worked, but upset my stomach. Robitussin is still the best thing I've found.

Koolio, enjoy your trip.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> See if you can order from here, I have found this place to have the widest selection, best prices, and lots of good knowledge.
> 
> View ALL Western Brands


 
I brought my Tucker from the same store and also SWMBO her saddle.
I cant speak highly enough of that company. Only thing I did sort was shipping. I found that USPS was cheaper but just a quick as UPS.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

I let my beautiful girl out into the larger turn out area. She was very busy checking everything out, but was did in it such a calm way. Never paniced, just looked around. I hope I am not jenksing myself, but she is the best girl. I cleaned her stall out and put new shavings in. Later, this p.m. I went to get her to feed her. Awh, she came right to me. No fuss. I bought her some Safe Choice Senior feed. Mixed about 1/4 with her regular feed. While she was eating I mixed up some Bentinite Clay and Diamcematious Dirt. Got my hoof pic and brush and when she finished her food, I picked her feet and brushed them clean. Then put the mixture on them.. It will dry the soul naturally without harming the healthy tissue. She doesn't appear to have thrush, but this is a good way to prevent it. I didn't have to tie her to clean and treat her feet. What a good girl. This has got to be the horse of my dreams. She is so agreeable and wonderful. 

I can't wait til it dries up enough to ride her. I just can't believe how good she is. She is my baby girl.:hug: Sorry if this sounds silly, but I have waited so long for this horse.

Nickers I am so glad Ride Strong is a hit. You should never let anything ever cause you unhappiness. You are a talented natural leader. Those kids are so blessed to have you in their corner.

I am sorry to hear so many are ailing. Chicken soup kids. Maybe with some buttermilk cornbread. Hope you all feel better soon.

Stanley I love my Tucker also. Very nice saddle. The most comfortable ever. Never have regretted my choice. 

Wow, starting to feel tired. Going to kick back. Hope everyone has a good night. .


----------



## Blue

Ellen, that's wonderful! I'm so glad you're comfortable with her and she with you. But, let me ask. Why are you feeding Sr Feed? And what are you mixing it with. And what is Bentinite Clay? I have DE. Use it all the time for ground treatment.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

The sun was BRIGHT today....so I rode! Here is the evidence. 

Ellen, I am happy for you. I don't think you are silly, b/c I think that all the time about Jay. 

Have you taken her for hand walks? I love doing that. I think it brings humans and horses closer together.

PLUS, it allows you to introduce the horse to elements in your environment on your terms. 

Roaddy, I think having her pay for the car is the best thing. IN my experience, personally, family, school wise....those who EARN it, appreciate it more. 

For example...on a way smaller scale. We buy better dog treats for Piper, they cost $11 a bag. Well, DH fed them to her like candy UNTIL he had to pay for a bag!!! THEN....I noticed a huge difference in how fast the treats disappear. NOw that he knows the cost, and spent his OWN $$$$, he respects it more.

Hoping everyone is feeling better . The stomach flu is going around here also. Ick! (I just bought Lysol!!! LOL):lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick: where the heck are the rowdy (and amber) pics?!

Eole: so sorry to hear about your daughter being broken. hope it heals quickly and without incident. would love to see pics -- or even better, video -- of the ski-joering with the dogs!!

ellen: glad you are becoming more and more comfortable with your mare. i am also curious about the choice of senior feed.



NickerMaker71 said:


> The girl in charge of our data called me down b/c she was blown away at how much better my kids did compared to the rest of the school!


Remember _this_ next time Mr Ego does something you don't like and just smile.. the proof is in the pudding, as my lovely great aunt used to say.

love to hear about the activities you are doing with the ride strong group. sounds like a ton of fun to me.




SueC said:


> ...what? You're not taking a nice little thermos of hot tea? Tea-and-rum (with generous amounts of sugar) is de rigeur for European riders in winter... I think tea-and-brandy tastes better


I am actually allergic to alcohol, so no brandy or rum for me! :shock: Perhaps I will have to look for a thermos that fits in the water bottle holder for some lovely tea, or hot chocolate! hmm..




AnitaAnne said:


> PH13: once again I am amazed at your tenacity. Riding the boys one at a time in temperatures that freeze your water bottle in an hour. Brrr. But it is that trait you have that makes you place at most of the events you enter, and get frequent BC, so not as insane as it seems. Can you pony Sultan while riding George?


Thank you for the kind words, but the horses are the ones that deserve the credit for their placings, I am simply along for the ride! 

As for ponying Sultan while riding George.. that would be a very challenging experience, esp if I was going round and round the 2 mile loop repeatedly. George, when bored, will often 'forget' what leg pressure means and how to neck rein. He will also see the monsters that only ayrabs can, causing teleportation. Sultan tends to get lazy when ponying and needs constant reminders to stay where he belongs, which somehow doesn't seem like it would combine well with George's teleportation. :wink:


But in a shameless brag, these arrived today: 










:clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:


The boys, or my DH, have never been in the year end regional points before (I have one other year with Dream, and missed it by 1/2 point another year with her). For those not all that familiar with endurance, the NorthEast region stretches from Canada to Virginia down the east coast of the US. All the riders in the region are split into categories by weight of rider with tack (we are Light Weights). Points accumulate per horse and rider team according to ride placements. We had such a phenomenal season: not only did we finish both 100s, but rode more overall miles this season than any previous. Couldn't be more pleased with them.


More snow is coming in tonight.. so very over it. We have plenty still!! Notice the decorative thermal blanket over the water hydrant behind the shed.. the frost is so deep in the ground (over twice the norm), it's been threatening to freeze the line. :evil:


----------



## Blue

Nicker, wonderful pics. Keep 'em coming

Phantom, Yikes! possible frozen underground lines. I'm from Arizona and can't even imagine what I'd do.

Ok. Funny story time. Many, many, years ago when I was young and beautiful, my husband (then) landed a job with a cable company in Michigan. So we all pack up and move to Michigan. Didn't work out, he was an a$$, left, blah, blah, blah. I ended up finding a job at a jeans store in a mall. Wonderful people. I had an old '69 Pontiac Bonneville. You know… the boat. Anyway, the first snow storm the car froze. I'm from Arizona where all we had was frost! What do we do when we have frost on the windshield? The garden hose. Yeah. That's right. Dummy here tried to get the frost off the windshield in Michigan with a garden hose. OMG! I'm still surprised the hose wasn't frozen. I didn't make it to work for 3 days, but they laughed so hard they didn't care. Car was frozen solid. 

I hope all you guys are doing better!


----------



## Eole

:rofl: Blue, that's hilarious! They probably still talk about you in Michigan.:lol:

Koolio, if you take the next litter, the puppy could be home in spring? I'm not sure I'd be able to wait. Do you have pictures of saddles from your saddle-maker? I love saddles, I'm a bit of a saddle hoarder. but I sold 3 last year, so I'm sure I could shop for one for my next horse... 

Ellen, I'm happy for you, Angel sounds like a nice horse.

NM, love you pictures. Lucky you're already on pavement. Probably won't ride the roads until April, as I can't see any thawing weather in our near future. I also love to walk with my horse, which I did today. Alize kept asking for attention, so I took her for a walk.

PH, congratulations on your AERC awards, that's great and you can brag!:clap: The girl with the broken hand is my brother's daugther. I don't have kids, so his two girls are the kids in my life and I love them dearly. The youngest 12yo is infected with the horse bug, oh yeah! :twisted: I showered them with horse gifts and activities since birth...


----------



## Eole

For Phantom:


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Blue, I'l try tol be more understanding of people w/warm weather license plates being strange w/dealing w/snow & ice on their cars in my climate...! Maybe...the little peepholes wiped out over the driver's side window & the rest of the car covered w/snow is hard to figure out!

Wonderful, Ellen! Angel sounds just perfect for you. Hope you had a chance to get in some ground work before the weather set in there (sorry you [& Celeste] even got that...not fair for Georgia, for sure). I agree w/Nicker's suggestion for hand walking, even w/the snow that you have, until you can get the chance to ride. It would help you two to further bond, also. Very happy for you!

I hope everyone who's having illnesses gets better soon. I've been lucky in that respect..just lucky, as sure my immune system is being compromised by frequent exhaustion & just plain stress.

I almost burst into tears after stumbling thru a trauma medical scenario late today. I was overtired in the first place & the scenario part of the day wasn't until the last two hours (although I did quite well the first 2 hrs before that: an instructor showed holds & managing combative patients [he's a martial arts person as well as a paramedic/fireman/tactical-weaponed officer]). I almost put him on the ground w/one maneuver, which surprised everyone, most of all me.

Too bad that's not included in the testing, huh?!

I wasn't even going to post tonight, as felt so low about the practical, but talked to my Chief when I got home. Needed a pep talk. Felt somewhat better after that.

Have to go get ready for work. This work week only 4 days, as took a vac day Thursday, so I can study study study. Light candles please (except for MR, the candle smell will be bothersome...MR, just send Light).


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> way to try so it might be worthwhile.
> 
> In a couple of hours I will be flying over the Rocky Mountains on a small prop plane. It is a clear sunny day so I hope to get a window seat and some good pics of the snowy mountains from above. It is a spectacular view. I'll share if pics turn out.


Did you wave at me?!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing good or getting better (for the sick forum members). Finally the snow is gone. Yes, I can see how the novelty can wear off. I don't think I could deal with the snow then the ice all winter. The snow literally popped the gutter off on one side of my house. Got a guy coming to do some house maintenance with in the next couple of weeks. He can set it right.

Blue I was trying to figure out what category Angel fell in and did some research. I found a few articles the included 16 yr olds within the senior age range. That is what I am going by. What do you think?

I luv the story about your boat car windshield. You probably had 3 or 4 inches of ice on it after your treatment. I understand though, because when I got my spigots plugged with ice after an ice storm this year I had to pick the northern over 40 members for advice. I place a great deal of value on hairdryers and socks filled with dry beans or rice. I am not very saavy regarding really frigid temps. Would rather avoid them if possible. 

The bentonite clay and DE have very good moisture absorbing properties. There is a product that is carried by companies like Valley Vet etc that is composed of the clay and DE plus some other naturally occurring substances that improve hoof condition. Yesterday, I put her out where the drainage was better than the barnyard and put her in her clean stall last night. After cleaning and treating her hooves, they could stay dry for most of the night. Hopefully, most of the night since I had added shavings. The melting snow created mud soup and I can't stand the thought of her standing in it for long periods of time. The treatment is just a way to dry the soles for a length of time, thus hopefully avoiding dealing with thrush. DE has a myriad of uses. I put it on the chicken house floor because of how it rids the place of mites. Anything with an exoskeleton can not survive after DE has been applied.

Nickers I think of you and Jay many times and how you two enjoy your rides. I think Angel is going to be special like your Jay is. I can't wait to start seeing the scenery between two horse ears soon.lol

The goats are growing. Still cute. Still tempting for all who love cute furry critters.

Natalie Love the picture of your Belgium Shepherd pulling you thru the snow. Looks like you are both having fun. 

PH13 Yeah, I am happy about how my mare is turning out. Hey, what do you think about her eating senior feed. Do I need to be feeding something else? I like the brand, and they do make the same formula but for adult horses stage.

TJ Walking her is so pleasant. She just goes along and never jumps or gets excited. 

I am impressed about your subduing your instructor. Sounds like you are a quick learner. Glad your talk with the chief helped lift your spirits. You should be very proud of your accomplishments. You are wise and able. Not many can make that claim.:thumbsup:

Getting light outside so I am going to close and go feed my animals. Hope everyone has a good day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> But in a shameless brag, these arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:
> 
> 
> The boys, or my DH, have never been in the year end regional points before (I have one other year with Dream, and missed it by 1/2 point another year with her). For those not all that familiar with endurance, the NorthEast region stretches from Canada to Virginia down the east coast of the US. All the riders in the region are split into categories by weight of rider with tack (we are Light Weights). Points accumulate per horse and rider team according to ride placements. We had such a phenomenal season: not only did we finish both 100s, but rode more overall miles this season than any previous. Couldn't be more pleased with them.
> 
> 
> More snow is coming in tonight.. so very over it. We have plenty still!! Notice the decorative thermal blanket over the water hydrant behind the shed.. the frost is so deep in the ground (over twice the norm), it's been threatening to freeze the line. :evil:


*No bragg, an award well earned. I never cease to be amazed at your tenacity to get out in those frigid temps. I am not surprised that you two excel in endurance races. Congrats. So proud of you.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue

My computer is acting up again. Whatever window I have open and using keeps jumping all over and I keep losing control of my cursor. Ugh. Back to the fix it place tomorrow.

Ellen, thank you for getting a kick out of my story. Back then I had only lived in southern AZ and of course knew about things like ice and snow, but just didn't acknowledge my circumstances I guess.

I use DE on the ground to keep ants at bay and also on my manure pile. I've found that I have far less of a fly problem and if I keep a liberal coating on it.

As far as Sr feeds, I try not to put an age limit on how I feed. More of a matter of condition. If you think Angel is benefitting nutritionally then go for it. If you think its wasted on her, then cut back some. In the winter time it seems that a few extra calories don't hurt anyway.

This thing is getting wonky again. Take pics Ellen!
Bye!


----------



## Celeste

Phantom, I would frame those shirts and put them on the wall!!


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, you need to look at your horse's condition. Most people only use senior feed on horses her age if the horse is underweight. I doubt it will hurt anything; it is just expensive.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste Thanx for the advice. Angel seems to be an easy keeper, so I don't need to put weight on her. If I went to the adult feed, its shouldn't be forumulated for weight gain should it. I don't feed her a lot, but there is a supplement for hooves and hair that I really like called California Trace Minerals. I gave Red just enough feed to get him to eat the supplement. The new hoof growth from feeding the supplement was really healthy and strong. Best supplement for that I have ever used. One bag of feed really lasts a long time using it for that. Maybe, since I already have this bag of feed, I could just feed her a very small amount. Again, thanx for the advice.


----------



## Celeste

A small amount of feed doesn't hurt anything and it sure is a good way to make friends.


----------



## NickerMaker71

RE, Senior feed. I have Raiin on it, but she is 26 yo, and a hard keeper. I did my research and found Triple Crown Senior. I just read reviews and read their site to see what it was best for....that's how I made the decision.

Speaking of.....I've increased her grain from 3/4 scoop to 1 scoop with a lid of corn. I am not feeling her ribcage like I had before! 

BUT.....I am finding spots of orangy/pinky urine in the snow. :evil: Someone is having issues......*another *vet call. I swear she is at my place monthly.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> California Trace Minerals. I gave Red just enough feed to get him to eat the supplement. One bag of feed really lasts a long time using it for that. Maybe, since I already have this bag of feed, I could just feed her a very small amount. Again, thanx for the advice.


I too think senior feed is harder on your pocketbook than you need for an easy keeper. Certainly finish out the bag you have to get the trace minerals into her (love them!), but next round, find a 'regular' ration.




Celeste said:


> Phantom, I would frame those shirts and put them on the wall!!


I thought about adding it to the awards displays (aka, my great aunt's re-purposed china cabinet), but instead decided to keep them out to wear to very select places (where nothing will get spilled on them, etc!). :wink:




NickerMaker71 said:


> I am finding spots of orangy/pinky urine in the snow. :evil: Someone is having issues......*another *vet call. I swear she is at my place monthly.


This is NOT abnormal!! Unlike dog urine that stays yellow in the snow, horse urine will change color.. most often orange but sometimes ranging towards brown or pink. Hopefully the vet will tell you the same thing when you try to schedule the appointment. :wink:


Today there was no riding for me, as the snow came in much earlier than forecast. Luckily the flakes are the super tiny type, so even though its been snowing all day, we only got maybe 3 inches. The temps were warm in the upper 20s with no wind, so of course the horses had to stand out in it:










So no surprise they wound up looking like this:




















Vet comes tomorrow for coggins, spring shots and teeth so won't be riding for a few days. Seeing as the next round of crappy weather (snow, ice, rain, snow) is coming, no loss I guess.


----------



## Eole

NM, I'm with Phantom again on this: horse pee turns color in snow, it's a chemical thing. Can be orange-reddish-pink. First time I saw that I panicked, thought a horse was bleeding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole said:


> NM, I'm with Phantom again on this: horse pee turns color in snow, it's a chemical thing. Can be orange-reddish-pink. First time I saw that I panicked, thought a horse was bleeding.


REALLY? I"ve never heard of such a thing!! What a relief!!! Learn something new everyday!

Well...they got a dose of cranberry juice tonight too! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I think I'll still call....just b/c I thought I could kill two birds and have shots done too...and since PH mentioned shots....I'm thinking it's not too early. 

Thanks so much for the info.

I have pics of our mountains of snow we got today....it really was beautiful fluffy stuff. A LOT though. Temps were nice....mid-thirties. I'll get them up tomorrow. Tired today for some reason.

Talk soon!


----------



## Koolio

I don't have pics of mountains of snow, but I do have pics of snow on the mountains from my trip to BC this weekend.

Approaching the Rockies from just out of Calgary, looking down from about 15,000 feet. They look like a bad job of icing a chocolate cake with vanilla icing.









Notice the pattern in the mountains, they run in nearly parallel ranges. I think we are up at around 20,000 feet here.









A couple of very large frozen lakes. I don't think you could drive to these ones, but I bet you could drink the water in the summer and catch some tasty trout if you hiked in.









And finally a pic of my destination. I grew up here and now live in the prairies. I forgot how spectacular it is. I LOVE the mountains! Lots of horses around this are too. Maybe I should move back...









Tjtalon - I didn't wave as we flew over the rockets as I didn't think you could see me, and we were about 1200 miles farther north. Thought of you though.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone!

I had a great weekend at my aunt and uncle's anniversary party. Saw lots of relative I haven't seen in about 30 years, and holy cow can they all party! I think I danced my feet off! Like good Norwegians, even kept the Akavit flowing freely and we all enjoyed some home "pickled and picked" huckleberries (not in that order :lol

The party was held at the Viking lodge which used to be a ski hill. I learned to ski there when I was about 3 or 4 (we learned very young). Now the hill is completely overgrown with big pine trees and is used by trail riders. Strange to see horse paddocks in and amongst the trees where the ski hill used to be. Things change so much!

Nicker- I can confirm as well that mare urine changes colour in the snow and looks very orange / red. It doesn't always happen, but seems to at a certain temperature or something. Nothing to worry about. My annual vaccination date for the horses is April 1. Your post just reminded me I need to pick up vaccines from the vet soon. I do the vaccinations myself, but get the vet out for teeth and medical emergencies.

Phantom - great shirts! Your winter pics look so familiar. It is funny how the horses would rather stand outside with butt to the wind than go in the shelter. They use the shelter more in the summer to escape the bugs.

I'll read a little more to catch up and then comment more later. I hope everyone had a good weekend and has a great week. It's March! Winter will officially (although maybe not practically) be over later this month! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio,that looks like a FANTASTIC trip! Sounds like it too! Good for you!! The view of the Rockies is spectacular. I love the mountains also.

Thanks for putting my mind at ease everyone! Phew!

Yesterday we got dumped on once again....at least it was warmer. Big beautiful flakes.

You can see how deep it is. Jay flung his hay into the part that hasn't been trampled down. He is up to his knees.

One is the drive to the barn in the afternoon. A white out. 

Pipes playing with her Jolly Ball. If anyone wants a toy....that's a good one for a dog. She LOVES it!

When this stuff melts, it's going to get messy.:-(

It's Monday everyone..............Why are the weekends so dang short?

Have a great week.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok ok Here come a few pics from yesterday as we went out to check on Rowdy. Shannon had one of her advanced students riding him in an english saddle and Amber got to try it out. She said that feels weird!! lol


































Kendra riding him as we pulled up. 
















Talked to Shannon afterwards and she said he is not as bad as we thought. It will not take as much time to fix the vices and she will then have more time to work on the good stuff with a few extras. Everyone who had been there while we were there couldn't stop complimenting his conformation and color. Amber was feeding on it too. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope you are all doing well. Hope you that have been ill are feeling better or well. Since spring is suppose to be right around the corner, we are all needing to be fit as a fiddle so we can enjoy. I am ready. I am ready for buds and blooms.

Nickers I read on re posts answering your ? about Rain. So, glad there is no problem. Loved the picture of you and Jay. Buddies to the end:thumbsup:

Koolio Those pics of the mts are beautiful. I know that was a neat ride.

PH13 Frozen water in insulated cup and now ice sickles hanging off the horss' blanket! Tenacity doesn't say enough. Bhrrrrrrrr!!!!!

Rick It is very apparent that Amber is very happy and proud of her new baby. Congrats! He is cute.

Just want to thank everyone for feedback on senior feed. What would I do without you guys:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I couldn't wait to come home and share!!!!

This morning I received a message from a horse friend. She has a KMH that can't be ridden as heavy as she and her husband ride. She said she doesn't have the time to ride both...and seeing (on FB) all the time and care I put into my horses, wanted to know if I wanted to keep him and work him over the summer!!! She's not sure if she wants to sell, but hates to see him sit in the pasture all summer. He's too good for that....so......she wants to know if I would be interested!

OH MY how cool is that? 

NOw.....my logical brain takes hold too.....I don't have a lot of space. (she knows that), but then I think, it's just for the summer. It would be something for my mom to possibly ride.

What's funny is that just this morning I was thinking....I need to contact the place I got Jay from. They have a lot of summer riding activies. Wondered if they would 'rent' us a horse for my mom to use for a day. NOw this comes up......

We have such a good thing going right now, I would hate to upset the apple cart, but it would also be fun to have another horse to ride.

LOts to think about, consider, talk about with DH and mother.  But I am thrilled she asked me first to consider him. 

Any thoughts on this situation? I am trying to think practically and sensibly. DH might even say no, but then again...it's not to KEEP him, just use him.

There ae many questions I have for her....safety is a huge one for me of course. Is he road safe. I"m so lucky with my two in that way. Also, is he buggy safe! LOTS of Amish buggies...sometimes more than cars!

I believe he's an easy keeper. We have two stalls and a lean-to. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Roadyy

There are so many questions needing answered before advice can be given and you have asked some of them in your post. 

Will your mother have time to ride often enough to keep him exercised, will you be able to afford another horse feeding, farrier and vet, will she pay for those extras and just keep him at your place to exercise through the summer, does he have any vices, does your tack fit him or does his tack fit you,etc. 


I am happy to hear you are being seeked for refuge for your friends horse. That says a lot for their respect of your abilities, care and love for animals.


Looking forward to seeing updates on this.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH! ANother GREAT thing!

The superintendent came to me today and said she put RIDE STRONG on the agenda to become a 'recognized' club!!!:happydance:

That means I can then transport the children. 

Where? You may ask?

A local university has an equine therapy program. They open it up for special groups to come and handle the horses! 

That was my ultimate goal. TEach the kids about horses, and then let them have the opportunity to handle them! 

I am so EXCITED!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> There are so many questions needing answered before advice can be given and you have asked some of them in your post.
> 
> Will your mother have time to ride often enough to keep him exercised, will you be able to afford another horse feeding, farrier and vet, will she pay for those extras and just keep him at your place to exercise through the summer, does he have any vices, does your tack fit him or does his tack fit you,etc.
> 
> 
> I am happy to hear you are being seeked for refuge for your friends horse. That says a lot for their respect of your abilities, care and love for animals.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing updates on this.


Well, I would be the main rider, but it would be nice to have a horse for her to ride when she wants.

I did think about the tack....as you know how hard I am to fit a saddle. :-(

So many things..........Yes, I think I am more excited at the thought she thinks so highly of me. WOW! Makes me feel wonderful!  This is actually the second horse that was offered to me to keep and 'work'. Remember Big Bad Earl? I used him at a clinic. He doesn't get used either....they offered to let me use him too! (this is another family)


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH! ANother GREAT thing!
> 
> The superintendent came to me today and said she put RIDE STRONG on the agenda to become a 'recognized' club!!!:happydance:
> 
> That means I can then transport the children.
> 
> Where? You may ask?
> 
> A local university has an equine therapy program. They open it up for special groups to come and handle the horses!
> 
> That was my ultimate goal. TEach the kids about horses, and then let them have the opportunity to handle them!
> 
> I am so EXCITED!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


This is so awsome!! Congratulations, my friend And, hope your friend's horse can work out for you & your mother. Very cool. Happy for you


----------



## Celeste

Ah poo Rick. Don't sit there and get all practical on us. Of course she is taking the horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers

Since you can transport the kids and there is a university offering equine therapy, could the horse your friends are offering be used in that program as well as a horse for your mom to enjoy. Would be a way of expanding your horizons and giving the horse a healthy and useful life. Your financial resources may be a consideration (that is something that only you know about), but this might be a way of furthering the efforts of Ride Strong. Just a thought. But, I am so proud of your efforts and progress involved with Ride Strong.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Once again I go to work and have a lot of catching up to do!! 

Tracey: I was going to wish you safe journey on your trip, and you are already back! LOL Sounds like a lot of fun, and loved the mountain shots. You must have a really good camera!! Very neat to see the tops of them. I love looking out of planes at the scenery, one of the best parts of flying. 

About the puppies, it would be very cool to get one of those pups from the NZ dog. He is very different build from the ones usually seen here. Wonder how one would do in the show ring? I want a brindle for my next boxer too, a really dark one if I can afford it. 

Eole: Hope your niece recovers soon. Was it horse related? 

Blue: I was :rofl: at you hosing off your car!! You wouldn't happen to have a picture??? I sure remember those big old cars. My sister had a Chrysler that we could fit 4 people across each seat, nice vinyl ones too, so it was nice and sticky in the summer:wink: 

PH13: :happydance:Congrats to you and your DH on the award jackets!!! They are too beautiful to hide, wear them with pride! 

But, now I am wondering how poor George got such a nickname when his registered name is so fancy???

Ellen: I am thrilled you are enjoying your Angel so much. Can't wait to see those riding pictures! 

Nicker: I have got to figure out a way to get one of those baby goats...their eyes are so expresive. Too cute for words. $150 seems very reasonable. 

I did not know about the pink urine in snow, would scare the stew out of me if I saw that!!! 

The snow everywhere seems never-ending. I really hope this is the last of the cold and March brings spring like it is supposed too...

I am worried I will get caught in the snow here; have been seriously looking for affordable 4wd trucks. For a new F250 I think I would have to trade in my home :?

Look what i saw at the grocery store yesterday


----------



## ellen hays

AA If I had seen them goaties, I would have been suckered in. I am glad I wasn't there. Goat fence would have been on the agenda for tomorrow. I just can't say no to puppies or kittens in the parking lot. I guess the same for goaties in a parking lot. Oh my goodness, I would have had some more critters.:shock:lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA If I had seen them goaties, I would have been suckered in. I am glad I wasn't there. Goat fence would have been on the agenda for tomorrow. I just can't say no to puppies or kittens in the parking lot. I guess the same for goaties in a parking lot. Oh my goodness, I would have had some more critters.:shock:lol


Well, no-one was in the truck, so I was saved. I was a bit concerned that the crate was so tilted, couldn't be comfortable for the poor ******s. Plus i kept thinking how much cuter Nickers kids are...and how much I want little Hansel and Gretel...they would fit in Dram's stall for a while, since he is at the boarder barn. 

What was that Celeste said?

_I don't want a goat, I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat, I don't need a goat. I don't want a goat, I don't need a goat._


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: those photos were spectacular! what amazing views.

Rick: what "vices" are they working on with Rowdy? funny that Amber thought the english saddle was weird, but may not be a bad thing to have her take a lesson or two in one just so she knows that good riding is good riding no matter what you are sitting on.

NM: so exciting to hear about the club getting official status!! can't wait to hear about all your adventures. 

the horse opportunity sounds like a fascinating one, but like Rick I would want more information. is this a horse that you have ridden before? you said he can't be ridden heavily - why not? the thoughts you had on being trail/traffic/buggy safe are good ones.. often buggies are a big deal for a horse not used to seeing them. where is he in the herd pecking order? how about Jay and Rain? who would be paying the bills (feed, farrier, god forbid vet) while the horse was at your place?


Today the sun came out after last night's snow (another 3-4 inches, ugh) and the wind came back in full force. Temps were actually the warmest they have been in weeks (we made 30F!!), but with the wind the real feel was low single digits. *sigh* Vet came out (in her thermal coveralls, ski boots and fuzzy hat) to do spring shots and pull coggins and do teeth. Hard to believe the competition season is almost upon us looking at the frozen tundra outside.

But, the horses say spring is coming:










I sure hope so!!

And, of course, because I had the audacity to groom, this was the result:











More bad weather is coming in tomorrow and may go to thursday.. snow, ice, freezing rain, plain rain, more snow.. when and how much seems to be anybody's guess. Please remind me of my whining about the cold when it's 100 this summer.. :?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker: Congrats on your RIDE STRONG club recognition!! WOOHOO! 

Of course you must try out that Mountain horse! they are smooth as glass, at least mine is. Your momma will love him! 

Good luck finding a saddle to fit


----------



## tjtalon

I heard Spring bird sounds this morning, even 'tho we're in for another 2-day snow/very-cold. Spring is coming, it is it is.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I heard Spring bird sounds this morning, even 'tho we're in for another 2-day snow/very-cold. Spring is coming, it is it is.


Lets all chant that...

_Spring is coming, it is it is. Spring is coming, it is it is!_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spring is coming, it is it is!


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> But, the horses say spring is coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so!!
> 
> And, of course, because I had the audacity to groom, this was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bad weather is coming in tomorrow and may go to thursday.. snow, ice, freezing rain, plain rain, more snow.. when and how much seems to be anybody's guess. Please remind me of my whining about the cold when it's 100 this summer.. :?


My Angel is saying is saying the same thing. She has been shedding just like that. I hope it is not wishfule thinking on their part. I will not remind you of your whining because it is well deserved. Everyone I talk to here is so sick of winter. I think last winter really did a job on everybody. Was a rough one. So, when the warmth of the sun hits my face, I don't think I will care if it is 70 or 105 anymore. Just give me warmth. I promise I will be a happy camper:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

I don't mean to downplay your wintry experience . I know it would be overwhelming for me. I just hope we all can see some buds and blooms soon. :hug:God bless and keep. See ya tomorrow.:wave:
Oh, AA love the daffoldils!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Evening all!

Thanks for all your RIDE STRONG support! I didn't see it coming at all. So when she came to me and told me I was floored! 

As far as the horse goes....I talked to my mom tonight, and as I talked, she listened, I heard myself....and knew right then and there it just isn't a practical move at current.

I have plans with Jay this summer. Plus, things with Rainn and Jay are comfortable. I would hate to bring in a third horse and 'mess things up'.

PH, I do know what is wrong with him. He does have a leg issue that doesn't allow him to do the heavy mountainous riding they do. THey travel all summer with their horses. Last year they spent 2 weeks out west riding in the Dakotas and things. This horse came up lame and she had to get another. She *loves *this horse, and it kills her not to ride it more, but SHE has to be practical.

I am more than honored that I am her first go to person. That says a lot about their trust in me.

I hope I can work something out....go to her place and ride him once in a while. I would love to 'borrow' him to take my mom on a trip or two. I think she would really enjoy a laid back trail ride.

We'll have to talk in person. 

PH, you and I think a lot alike! I rubbed my glove across Jay and got.....HAIR! Rainn was worse! Spring is near!! TJ, I've been hearing birds for a good week or two!

We are to get a snow/ice storm tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> I don't mean to downplay your wintry experience . I know it would be overwhelming for me. I just hope we all can see some buds and blooms soon. :hug:God bless and keep. See ya tomorrow.:wave:
> Oh, AA love the daffoldils!


They are just coming up, I thought the cold we had killed them, but they are hardy little flowers. I just love them too, the first sign of spring.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA...._where there's a will, there's a way.....where there's a will, there's a way.....:rofl:_

Ellen, funny, when I was thinking about my friends horse_...."I wonder if he's good with kids?" _When through my mind. :wink:

Did I tell you my steady Eddy was a mine man on Saturday? Plenty of traffic, and the traffic made 'funny' noise as people drove across the wet pavement or slush.

At one point the neighbor was hauling a load of hay. He didn't even slow down for us. Jay didn't waver.....except to grab a mouthful of hay from a bale that had fallen off the truck!!! LOL

Ice storm coming....hang on all! :shock:

Roaddy, your daughter looks good with that horse. What vices are you referring to with him?

I feel like I am missing things....

Have a good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, super supper congrats on Ride Strong going official club status!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine the amount of excitement running through your veins right now. Makes the wheels in the head turn so fast that sleep gets harder and harder. 

I hope you can work out a deal with your friend to borrow the ole chap for rides with your mom from time to time to get him and her some outings.


Koolio, those mountain tops were gorgeous and glad you had a safe trip.

Eole, I hope family is getting better.

Blue and MR, I hope your sickness is breaking loose.

TJ, hoping you are getting easy work to help keep you mentally strong for your class.

Dawn, those hairy hands are hitting here too.

Ellen, hope to see some riding pics soon.

As for Rowdy, he was pampered and spoilt a bit. He got away with a few things that built up to bad habits. He tends to reach back and bite at your feet when asked to go when he doesn't want to or he will stand in place and take constant jabs with the heel or crop without moving. Little head tossing from time to time when asked to change direction. Stops in the corners close to the barn or when transitioning from canter to trot. He will stop dead in his tracks. I think the bit used Sunday was to for his mouth, but this was going on with the correct sized bit and in halter lead rope combo.

It isn't a constant issue as he only does it about every 3rd lap around the loop with the stopping. When he does stop then he just refuses to go til he wants to and will swing around at your feet to nip. Shannon smirked and said these are just " Who's the boss" vices that are easily fixed. She has already caught him with the toe a couple of times while we were there and he quickly learned it was nolonger an easy action of intimidation. I have no doubt that by the weekend there will be good improvement in his attitude.

After Shannon rode him she said she knew why Amber picked him. He has an amazingly smooth trot and canter that neither Doc or Trusty could match.


Dawn you may be right about the seat and having a few lessons in the incomplete saddle. lol She said the stirrups were weird to feel being so skinny.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Is it as muddy there as it is here? I am so glad to have tall muck boots. Been doing some serious mud boggin'. Tromping thru the mud and muck. Yuck!! I've been keeping Angel up at night to let her feet have some dry time , and letting her out during the day for exercise. If the weather ever turns springlike with moderate temps I can just leave her out once the ground dries some. I will be so glad to see some grass growing. I know she will too.

Yeah, we are getting ready to get a little ice and snow. I really can handle the snow every now and then, but the ice sets me on edge. Too old to be slipping and falling on my bum.:-( Just have to be careful. Hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you guys farther north. Maybe this is it.

Rick Sounds like Rowdy earned his name. I am glad it is going to be a quick fix. I know Amber is looking forward to many a trail mile on him. As for me, I hope to be following suit and taking a lot pictures. Can't wait to see the new green on the trees and the wild azaleas blooming. Dreaming of warm weather.lol

Nickers Hope the horse works out for your mom. And, maybe for the kids too:thumbsup:

Hope all that have been ailing are feeling better. I am talking to more people who have gotten the flu. Sounds bad. I hate going into stores. Turning into a hermit trying to avoid getting it. Had my flu shot, but many people are getting it that have also had the shot. Catch 22.:shock:

Hope you all have a wonderful day. Stay warm, spring is around the corner.

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: incomplete saddle? Was it missing something? Surely you wouldn't let your DD ride in a saddle that was missing parts...:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, it was missing the horn, rear girth, skirt and fenders. It was ,by all accounts, incomplete.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Yep, it was missing the horn, rear girth, skirt and fenders. It was ,by all accounts, incomplete.


I'm gonna help you out with this saddle; here's a horn 








and a skirt








maybe you can find the rest of those parts


----------



## Roadyy

Put that on Susan Saradun and I will.....uhmm smile all day while tooting that horn????


----------



## Celeste

What kind of fender were you wanting on the saddle?

This?

Or this?


Both seem a big cumbersome.............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste: I think I prefer the 1st fender, but of course it is Roadyy's saddle so he might like the red one better...

I couldn't find a girth for a rear, but I did find this...


----------



## Celeste

You got to love a Fender Telecaster!

Rick, how do you plug in to the amplifier without causing the horse to get tangled up. Oh, I know. You use a wireless hookup.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got a nice little surprise delay today! 

When I let Pipes out, I thought , No Way will we delay....it's 33*, it's rained all night, much of the snow is gone.

For whatever reason, I just decided to check delays online...and there we were!!! Wow! What a nice little hump day surprise!!

I am suspecting the back dirt roads are sheets of ice after all the rain.....now....I can SHOP! :lol::lol::lol: Got two new horsey catalogs in the mail yesterday! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I was thinking something like this to help keep me off the tree curbs.:lol::-|












MN17, glad you got a good hump day off. Hope to see the pics of you making the most of it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I was thinking something like this to help keep me off the tree curbs.:lol::-|
> .


You have all your parts now to complete your saddle!! 

Can't wait to see pictures of it all on the horse...:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, just a 2 hour delay. Yes, making the most of it. Ording shelving for tack room, and a b-day present from DH to me! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

We have been having great weather, if you're a duck. Warm and wet. Lots of mud. So been getting some needed cleaning done, in between work. 

But, Squiggy is coming along much better. I have been cooing and baby talking to him before giving treats or food, and he is coming right up to the side of the cage when I come near. So next step was holding him in a towel, and it is much improved. No more frantic wiggling, although he is still not what I would call content. 

Back still sore from trying to lift a patient up from the floor...just a muscle strain. Trying to exercise it away now, but still having some sharp pains. 

Celeste, you sound like you are feeling better. Blue & MR, any improvement yet? 

Nicker: enjoy your free time. Maybe your school needs to have "winter hours" then y'all can sleep in every morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker: enjoy your free time. Maybe your school needs to have "winter hours" then y'all can sleep in every morning.


THat would be nice! I always find out right after I get out of the shower. :evil: Too late then to go back to bed.

But....I do get things done here that I don't normally. 

There is a new DOver Saddlery opeing up nearby. I got a VIP invite to the grand opening. (Probably b/c I spend so much dang $$$$ on their site.) I just RSVPed.  Gives me something to look forward to!!

Having a 'deep thought' moment. Wondering if any of you are similar to me in the respect that horses seperates you from the 'other' kinds of people. 

LMeaning, I remember in HS that except for b-ball season, I kept to myself and focused on my horses. They kept me busy and out of trouble.

Today.....25ish odd years later.....with my little cheerleader tribe....it seems like the same thing. I am so busy with my horse things, and now building RIDE STRONG, that it 'sets' me apart of the others.

I am not sure if I am making sense.....and I'm not AT ALL feeling sorry for myself. It's just something I notice....horses take my energy away from the 'other stuff'. 

The cheerleaders aren't mean to me or anything, but I hear them talking about stuff I don't have time for, (fingernail parties, the newest thing), nor that I even want to spend time doing. LOL

As in HS, I am sure the people I work with today think what I do is 'odd' or 'boring'.....but it's funny how some things just don't change.

Am I making sense?

Just being philosophical.....OK, gotta go shop some more! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, I absolutely know what you mean. I just can't seem to even pretend to care about all the silly stuff most of those cheerleader types talk about. Seems like the same thing every day too. 

Back in my 20's, one of my older sisters decided she wanted a horse, so she bought one, after having me ride her. So, i really liked the horse, and would have bought her myself, but that is another story. 

Anyway, after a few months of visiting her horse at the barn (she never did actually get on the horse) my sis says to me that after hanging around the barn and speaking to people there, she now knows why I talk the way I do. 

Huh? Didn't know I talked different...

Aparently, horse people have their own communication style. I would guess every type of sporting enthusiasts have their own communication style too. 

But I have discovered that some people forge ahead even when I have clearly called out Whoa!


----------



## ellen hays

hey Nicker and AA

Well, here's another 'I know what you mean'. I was always daydreaming about horses, while the others were into the social thing. I don't know, but it seems like my horse was more sincere. I never identified with their agenda. You know there is something about horses that is healing and comforting. Perfect therapy animals. 

Nickers There is always one person who breaks away from the pack to make monumental advancement. What you are doing with your Ride Strong program is so far ahead of what is going on with in the 'social realm' at your school. You are creating something for the kids, while it sounds like the others are just caught up in the moment. I truly admire what you are doing. It has real meaning.


----------



## ellen hays

AA Hope your back gets better. My mom was a LPN, and was taking care of a head trauma victim. The patient was out of it and kicked her when she was turning the patient. Knocked her up against the wall. She had problems for months. One profession no one would think of as being dangerous. Just hope you get to feeling better. What would we do with out medical care professionals. I really had some good nurses when I had my knees replaced. Really made the experience much better.


----------



## Roadyy

I, too, know what you mean. Most of the people I am around most of my days are not horse people. We are the only family at church that has or does anything with horses. There are a few people at work that have them and they come around every so often, but most of the ones around me at work aren't into horses at all. 

I don't get invites to parties, fishing trips or golf events, mostly because I don't drink more than the horse thing. They know I'm not into those things just as I know they are not into horse things so we get along fine without bothering with inviting for either's activities.

I can get a fishing trip put together with them or use their boats when they aren't using them to enjoy with my family. I even have a fishing trip booked with one of the supervisors to take me and a few horse friends deep sea fishing in June.


I'm not a huge salt water fishing person. I like freshwater fishing when I have time to go.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> hey Nicker and AA
> 
> Nickers There is always one person who breaks away from the pack to make monumental advancement. What you are doing with your Ride Strong program is so far ahead of what is going on with in the 'social realm' at your school. You are creating something for the kids, while it sounds like the others are just caught up in the moment. I truly admire what you are doing. It has real meaning.


Thank you! 

It's fun, ya know? Emailed the university. Get things rolling!

AA, I agree....it's the same 'little chit-chat' day after day. I will small talk....to keep things friendly. Even asked if the 'fingernails' would hold up to my daily activity....although I know they wouldn't.:lol::lol::lol: Head cheerleader was adamant they would.. LOL That's cause she's selling them. 

Pedis for the horseys tonight!

Think I"m going to venture off here....get to work early, get ahead of things.....yea right! Try at least....

Talk soon all! Have a great day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Hope your back gets better. My mom was a LPN, and was taking care of a head trauma victim. The patient was out of it and kicked her when she was turning the patient. Knocked her up against the wall. She had problems for months. One profession no one would think of as being dangerous. Just hope you get to feeling better. What would we do with out medical care professionals. I really had some good nurses when I had my knees replaced. Really made the experience much better.


The general public does not see the health profession as dangerous, but it actually is. Some specialties are more dangerous than others. Home health nursing is one of the most dangerous, along with emergency room, labor and delivery and of course the pyschiatric units. 

There is more than one reason why surgery, ICU, and the nursery are locked.

One time a guy was being chased by a gang, so ran into our building for "safety". Suddenly there is a armed gang in the middle of a lobby full of families waiting for a new birth. :shock: One of my co-workers ran down the stairs and lectured them until security arrived. Thankfully she wasn't injured, only the original guy was, but it could have had a much different ending. 

Many of the problems involve family members, but the patients can get violent too. A tech friend of mine has a broken arm from a patient right now. Then of course it is very physically demanding; turning, lifting, assisting to stand. etc. 

That's one of the reasons it is hard to keep ortho nurses, it is physically very hard work. 

Ok, done with rant. Sorry about that...


----------



## ellen hays

AA Rant on, you deserve to. When I had my knees replaced, I was helpless. It is so comforting to have a dedicated nursing professional showing kindness and compassion. I think that was the most painful thing I have ever gone thru. I had good nurses and they sure took the edge off of the experience. 

Can't imagine being in the waiting room when it suddenly filled with a angry gang pursuing a person. Wow, talking about the nurse lecturing them. She sure was on the front line. Never thought about situations like that. You are out there in the danger zone. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Seems like the horse thing is all we need most of the time. I can't wait to ride and run into people on the trails and talk and mingle. Such a wonderful subject, horses. I can talk about it all day.:thumbsup:

Oh yea, about that saddle. I'll bet with all that customizing, it is a very interesting saddle. Will definitely stand out. Hope it rides comfortably.lol


----------



## Blue

Good morning! I finally have my computer back. I was able to read what everyone was doing on my kindle but having trouble posting so I just didn't. Now there's way too much to comment on although I really wanted to when I read! I'll do the best I can.

It's horrible how reliant I've become on my computer. The second time I took it back for the same problem, they didn't even charge me. There was a malware thing on it that the tech said he should have called me and asked if I knew it was there and if I had actually purchased it. It's called Mackeeper. When I took it back, the intake person at the desk asked me about it and I said NO I'd been trying to get rid of it for months. So the techs worked their magic and removed it from the system at no charge. Nice guys over there. I guess when it first popped up I probably clicked on it to see what it was. When I realized I didn't want it I closed it, but by that time it had already embedded itself. Yikes. Scary how easy that can happen.

My cold is way better. It's down to my asthma cough that should go away in a few days. Now son has the "man-cold" and DIL got sick yesterday. Ugh. Husband is threatening not to even come home for 7 days.

I know what you all mean about "horse people". I was standing in line at the grocery store. The cashier was an older lady, real nice. By way of making conversation with the person ahead of me she made some comment that only a horse person would. Of course her customer didn't get it. When the customer left and it was my turn, the cashier said to me, "You get it though right?" Of course I did. How did she know? She said "Horse people are just different". We both had to chuckle at that because its true. The "bagger" just looked at us like we were aliens. Although I can get drawn into a conversation about tattoos, the Walking Dead and food just as easily, I can't maintain it for long. Horses on the other hand….. :wink:

*Roadyy*, Amber looks so happy with Rowdy. Those vices are really simple fixes and honestly, every horse I've had has tried those things anyway with a new rider. He looks good.

*Nicker*, was it you that had been offered an extra horse for the summer? Didn't you decide to turn it down? If so, I'm glad. Not sure why, just didn't have a good feeling about that situation. Isn't that odd? How would I have a feeling about it at all?

*Eole*, I missed something! What happened to your niece?

*Phantom*, Those jackets! Wow! You're going to wear them, right? Don't hide them away for pete's sake!

Ok, I know there's lots more, but just can't find it all. 

*Roadyy*, how is MIL doing?

*Stan*, Your's too. 

Gotta go, Spring is coming. It is, it is. Spring is coming. It is, it is. Springiscomingitisitis.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Rant on, you deserve to. When I had my knees replaced, I was helpless. It is so comforting to have a dedicated nursing professional showing kindness and compassion. I think that was the most painful thing I have ever gone thru. I had good nurses and they sure took the edge off of the experience.
> 
> Can't imagine being in the waiting room when it suddenly filled with a angry gang pursuing a person. Wow, talking about the nurse lecturing them. She sure was on the front line. Never thought about situations like that. You are out there in the danger zone. :shock::shock::shock:


Ellen, I am really glad you had good nurses to help you. Most ortho nurses are very dedicated to their patients, and work hard to help make the experience a good one. Of course, we have also been called drill sargents 'cause we do have to _encourage_ mobility...

I lectured her afterwards about running in where angels fear to tread. She said she didn't realize the danger until one of them turned on her. :? Nurses tend to jump first and think later when it comes to injured people. 

Patients always seem surprised when they are in a lot of pain after knee surgery. I tell them bone pain is fierce, and we can't eliminate all the pain. I have read statistics listing it as the most painful elective surgery there is. 

But, that being said, those that go into it in good physical health, come out of it in much better shape. The best ones exercise the bad knee prior to surgery, and can at least do leg lifts postop. 

The worst ones don't do anything, even refusing to do any physical therapy, and expect it to be an immediate miracle cure. sigh.

Overall, they are all what we call "total care" except most can feed themselves. I go to other floors and most are what we call "walkie-talkies" , much easier for the staff. 

Bottom line, Ellen you are an insiration to me because you have 2 knee replacements, but can still ride. I have a friend with 2 hip replacements, and he was able to ride for a long time until other health issues popped up. 

Don't know any riders with hips and knees replaced, but maybe they are out there. I'm trying to keep all my original parts intact, Chivas seems to have other ideas sometimes...


----------



## ellen hays

AA Yes, if I hadn't had the knees replaced, I would be cripple by now. So, it was like a new lease on life. So I am very grateful for medical technology and the professionals who provide it. My Ortho Dr. told me to stay off those da## horses'. I know since I am on blood thinners for PE and have prosthetic knees that I am at higher risk of injury. I just can't give up horses. Especially, now that I have found such a good one.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I'm glad you said that about nurses. When I had my knee replaced I got lucky enough to fall into an awesome program in Flagstaff. One entire floor of the hospital is dedicated to joint replacement and they know what they're doing. The class before your surgery is required. In that class they explain everything that is going to happen and emphasize what the pain will be like. Of course you can't explain that, but they try. They also stress that you WILL be mobile the following morning so get over it. There is no sympathy, but lots and lots of empathy. Not that I'm looking forward to the other knee going out, but I won't hesitate to have it taken care of.

Now the flip side. Nurses, like teachers, sales people or anyone else, have their slackers. I was tempted to walk out of a surgery center one time because of the nurses. Awful place. Husband said no, we had to stay and get my wrist fixed. Afterward, he really wished he'd listened to me.

So, to all the good nurses out there that find it a calling and not just a burden, Kudos to you, because without you our recovery would be even more difficult than it already is.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> AA Yes, if I hadn't had the knees replaced, I would be cripple by now. So, it was like a new lease on life. So I am very grateful for medical technology and the professionals who provide it. My Ortho Dr. told me to stay off those da## horses'. I know since I am on blood thinners for PE and have prosthetic knees that I am at higher risk of injury. I just can't give up horses. Especially, now that I have found such a good one.


My doctor told me not to ride anymore. Obviously I ignored him. I told him so on a subsequent visit, and his response was "Good!" I think he just didn't want it on record that he had encouraged me to participate in what he considers to be a dangerous activity.


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings

I am celebrating the last attack of winter. I am cooking up a homemade soup with lots of onions and venison. The* last* soup of the winter. Of course, cornbread will be right there with it. I am planning to extend my* Springtime is here* celebration to the hen pen as well. Will be cooking the girls 2 pawns of cornbread. 1 for tonight and 1 for tomorrow.:lol::lol::lol: This proclamation overrides Pawchatranie?sp Phil's, the groundhog's, prediction. I can certainly tell ya that I will not take no for an answer.:shock: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The trails might as well be dry and be ready. 

Yeah, I know, this probably just sounds like a rant. You all know me by now, but I think we all share the same sentiment. I hate to do it, but we need to send the winter over to SueC and Stanley. I am sure that they will understand:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Blue

I'm with you Ellen. We haven't even been going through what you all go through back there, but today is the first day of SUN in a long time. I'm ready! Cleaning the floors today and going to put the Spring Time bed spread on the bed tomorrow! That should do, right?

Hurry, hurry~ Spring is coming!


----------



## Roadyy

MIL is doing well. She had 2 Vitamin C injections Monday and Tuesday of last week then again Monday and Tuesday of this week. She has been feeling more pep in her step, but tends to stay close to her oxygen machine. I find her sitting in the recliner almost as much as she was before the treatments started. I give her a hard time about it by telling her I will not be treating her bed sores from sitting her her bum all day. Get your lazy but up and go clean something. lol She gets all snooty and cracks at me then starts a conversation about how much better she is feeling.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Well, as bad as it is, reality is reality. If she has the gumption to do a little that is good. Your encouragement and support certainly takes her a long way. You just don't be suckered into that no do attitude. Over the last year after my last surgery, I have. Going to be hard to reverse. So stay active.:thumbsup: Hope everything goes well. God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> I'm with you Ellen. We haven't even been going through what you all go through back there, but today is the first day of SUN in a long time. I'm ready! Cleaning the floors today and going to put the Spring Time bed spread on the bed tomorrow! That should do, right?
> 
> Hurry, hurry~ Spring is coming!


Blue

It has got to be coming soon. A sunny day can be addicting. I love it. My winter has been nothing compared to some, so I can imagine how ready some are for spring to burst forth. Of course, I can assure everyone that I am right there with them. I know we will all look back and say 'my goodness, such a fuss.' But now everyone is wanting that warm sun on their face while they ride along on their favorite trail. 

Glad you are feeling better. No more sickness. We have to all be ready to enjoy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Going to give my hens their cornbread and feed Angel. Will tuck them all in for the night.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

That's good to hear Roadyy. Please let her know that we're all thinking of her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spring hasn't sprung here.. ugh what a day.

Started out trying to shovel/shove 2 inches of slushy, icy slop that was the remains of the storm last night. It took me almost an hour to shovel around the building, where DH can't reach with the plow (something that normally would take 10-15 minutes). It was so heavy I couldn't move much at a time. Then I went down to the older neighbor's and did their walk (husband just had a second heart attack, so no way should he be shoveling!). Then I went to my BIL/SILs place and did there (they are away and I am dog and house sitting).

I let the dogs out while I was shoveling. They entertained themselves chasing squirrels until one of the farm workers arrived in one of the farm trucks to check on things. When he got out and came over to chat, one of the dogs jumped in. Sounds like no big deal right, as the dogs routinely go with my BIL to do his farm work. Only problem was the dog in question decided that neither the worker nor myself was allowed near/in the truck.. come to find out that territorial behavior was nothing new and only my BIL was allowed into vehicles this dog occupied. Did I mention my BIL was out of town? :shock:

Tried to coax him out with food to no avail. Tried to lasso him with a leash--not happening. Who would think a 25lb dog would be such an issue?! Finally, I went into work mode. Went into the house and grabbed a couple thick blankets to cover my arms with and basically flung them and myself onto the snarling dog. Caught him and extracted him from the truck without being bitten. Worker got in and drove away before I released the dog. Once the truck was gone, he was just fine and followed me around content as could be. Never a dull minute!

I just made it to work on time for our inservice training, which was on nutrition. I am not a big fan of the quality (or the price!!) of some of the prescription foods, so I spent most of the meeting biting my tongue. But hey, it was a free lunch. :wink:

Went home and went out to do some barn chores. Hooked up the hose to fill the water tank, turned the faucet on.. no water. Turned faucet off. Unhooked hose and blew through it to make sure it wasn't frozen -- it wasn't (its only 6 feet long, so very easy to drain). Hooked it back to faucet and turned it on again. Nothing. Sh!t.

We knew the dropping frost line was an issue, but had hoped the precautions we took would be enough. They weren't. Took off the thermal blanket and beat on the base of the pipe some, hoping maybe to jar something loose. Nope. Went into the house and brought out my hairdryer, not expecting much but figuring it wouldn't hurt. Plugged it in and set it to blow at the base of the pipe as I got busy moving water.

DH was at work and at an appointment, so water moving was on me until he got home. I figured my skills with the skid loader bucket was not up to a job as subtle as moving water, so I just put a muck tub in the wheelbarrow and moved water that way. The spigot in the barn is turned off for the winter, so I was having to go around into the garage to get to the hose in there. Nothing like some exercise! Every time I dumped a load of water in the tank, I would turn the faucet off and on, hoping. On my 4th trip, when I turned the faucet back on, *water came out*!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It shocked me so bad I almost feel over.. but I think even you guys down south heard my cheers of joy.

DH came home with some industrial heat tape which is now applied to as much of the pipe as possible.. hopefully that will do the trick.

In theory, after tonight's snow then a couple days of deep cold, its supposed to warm up for the weekend and next week. I cannot WAIT for the thermometer to hit the promised 40F. Enough winter already! :evil:


----------



## Celeste

We have daffodils blooming. My Japanese Magnolia tree has buds. I see geese flying north. The mocking birds are behaving very badly in our yard. (They should get a room.) It looks like spring will be here soon!


----------



## tjtalon

Good grief, Phantom...hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. Gads, that's quite a day..

My day is nothing, compared to that. Was just glad to be back home after working in/dealing with another snowstorm. Not a biggie, just way tired of it. Spring can't come too soon.

I took a vacation day tomorrow, so I can get caught up on home stuff (the other day, looked down at my calender & realized Exel (energy co) was due that day. payed it asap, of course, but...dang, have to have one day to catch up on my life-stuff, so...have it. Friday will study study study, practice practicals...w/my sheets, come up w/scenarious...my study buddy will be my stuffed toy horse, lol, as he has long legs, a big head, & plenty of middle body! (My assistant chief said today that I need to enlist a friend to go thru the practicals w/me...yeah, in a perfect world...)

Saturday is practicals all day. I have to pass.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> Spring hasn't sprung here.. ugh what a day.
> 
> Started out trying to shovel/shove 2 inches of slushy, icy slop that was the remains of the storm last night. It took me almost an hour to shovel around the building, where DH can't reach with the plow (something that normally would take 10-15 minutes). It was so heavy I couldn't move much at a time. Then I went down to the older neighbor's and did their walk (husband just had a second heart attack, so no way should he be shoveling!). Then I went to my BIL/SILs place and did there (they are away and I am dog and house sitting).
> 
> I let the dogs out while I was shoveling. They entertained themselves chasing squirrels until one of the farm workers arrived in one of the farm trucks to check on things. When he got out and came over to chat, one of the dogs jumped in. Sounds like no big deal right, as the dogs routinely go with my BIL to do his farm work. Only problem was the dog in question decided that neither the worker nor myself was allowed near/in the truck.. come to find out that territorial behavior was nothing new and only my BIL was allowed into vehicles this dog occupied. Did I mention my BIL was out of town? :shock:
> 
> Tried to coax him out with food to no avail. Tried to lasso him with a leash--not happening. Who would think a 25lb dog would be such an issue?! Finally, I went into work mode. Went into the house and grabbed a couple thick blankets to cover my arms with and basically flung them and myself onto the snarling dog. Caught him and extracted him from the truck without being bitten. Worker got in and drove away before I released the dog. Once the truck was gone, he was just fine and followed me around content as could be. Never a dull minute!
> 
> I just made it to work on time for our inservice training, which was on nutrition. I am not a big fan of the quality (or the price!!) of some of the prescription foods, so I spent most of the meeting biting my tongue. But hey, it was a free lunch. :wink:
> 
> Went home and went out to do some barn chores. Hooked up the hose to fill the water tank, turned the faucet on.. no water. Turned faucet off. Unhooked hose and blew through it to make sure it wasn't frozen -- it wasn't (its only 6 feet long, so very easy to drain). Hooked it back to faucet and turned it on again. Nothing. Sh!t.
> 
> We knew the dropping frost line was an issue, but had hoped the precautions we took would be enough. They weren't. Took off the thermal blanket and beat on the base of the pipe some, hoping maybe to jar something loose. Nope. Went into the house and brought out my hairdryer, not expecting much but figuring it wouldn't hurt. Plugged it in and set it to blow at the base of the pipe as I got busy moving water.
> 
> DH was at work and at an appointment, so water moving was on me until he got home. I figured my skills with the skid loader bucket was not up to a job as subtle as moving water, so I just put a muck tub in the wheelbarrow and moved water that way. The spigot in the barn is turned off for the winter, so I was having to go around into the garage to get to the hose in there. Nothing like some exercise! Every time I dumped a load of water in the tank, I would turn the faucet off and on, hoping. On my 4th trip, when I turned the faucet back on, *water came out*!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It shocked me so bad I almost feel over.. but I think even you guys down south heard my cheers of joy.
> 
> DH came home with some industrial heat tape which is now applied to as much of the pipe as possible.. hopefully that will do the trick.
> 
> In theory, after tonight's snow then a couple days of deep cold, its supposed to warm up for the weekend and next week. I cannot WAIT for the thermometer to hit the promised 40F. Enough winter already! :evil:


Ph13 I am so sorry. Your fortitude is more than I can realize. I really don't know how yall manage up there where the weather is so brutal. Forgive my previous post of whining. That is so nice of what you do for your neighbor who has had a heart attack. One night of 5 degrees throws me into a tail spin. Oh my goodness, if I had to deal with yalls weather. I am humbled. I truly hope spring comes soon to you. You need the rest:hug:


----------



## tjtalon

A good Spring note: briefly, today, at work there was sun shining, snow falling & birds singing. Spring is coming, it is.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> I was thinking something like this to help keep me off the tree curbs.:lol::-|
> 
> View attachment 608082
> .


Roadyy, those don't always work. :shock:











Just sayin'.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, you deserve a massage. What can I say girl, spring gets here every year eventually. 

*Celeste*, my hummingbirds are coming back. We had two that stayed the winter here! They built a little tiny nest down inside some photenia shrubs right next to the heat pump condensate line. Smart little ******s. They made it through the winter and today I noticed 5 of them at my feeders. Yup, spring is here.

*TJ*, good luck! We're with ya!

Well, my floors are spotless and I'm ready to paint another room. I'm going to let the horses out of their stalls into the pasture tomorrow. They'll run off some steam and role in the mud then Friday I can give them all a bath in warm water and go to a clinic on Saturday! Sunshine!


----------



## Blue

OMG! Help! One of our dogs took a direct hit from a skunk! What's that concoction of dish soap, peroxide and what? HELP!


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: You will pass those practicals, you will, you will. 

Blue: I always used tomato juice. Lots of it. Yuck. 
Have fun at the clinic!! What kind is it? 

Ellen: be safe in the ice

Roadyy: so happy to hear MIL is doing well. Praying this all works.

PH13: Wow. What a fun day you had! NOT. Wheelbarrels of water? Frozen pipes at the barn? Shoveling not one but three walkways? A 25 lb snapping truck alarm? 

Sounds like work is easier...


----------



## Blue

Anita, theres a combination going on. One will be working through spooking on the trail, one is bridling a difficult horse and one is working obstacles. DIL is really looking forward to it. We've been working on all these things and she's doing great, but seeing it will really be a boost to her confidence. 

Then, more toward the end of this month is a trail challenge that I rally want her to enter. It will be fun.

Tomato juice isn't working!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am celebrating the last attack of winter. I am cooking up a homemade soup with lots of onions and venison. The* last* soup of the winter. Of course, cornbread will be right there with it. I am planning to extend my* Springtime is here* celebration to the hen pen as well. Will be cooking the girls 2 pawns of cornbread. 1 for tonight and 1 for tomorrow.:lol::lol::lol: This proclamation overrides Pawchatranie?sp Phil's, the groundhog's, prediction. I can certainly tell ya that I will not take no for an answer.:shock: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The trails might as well be dry and be ready.
> 
> Yeah, I know, this probably just sounds like a rant. You all know me by now, but I think we all share the same sentiment. I hate to do it, but we need to send the winter over to SueC and Stanley. I am sure that they will understand:wink::wink::wink:


NO I DON'T UNDERSTAND and I don't want to burst the feel good bubble but even though its officially Autum In NZ its HOT and DRY Summer is still with us.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> OMG! Help! One of our dogs took a direct hit from a skunk! What's that concoction of dish soap, peroxide and what? HELP!


Only one thing to do.

Put a bow around its neck wrap it in fancy paper and give it to a friend. One that really likes you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> I know what you all mean about "horse people". I was standing in line at the grocery store. The cashier was an older lady, real nice. By way of making conversation with the person ahead of me she made some comment that only a horse person would. Of course her customer didn't get it. When the customer left and it was my turn, the cashier said to me, "You get it though right?" Of course I did. How did she know? She said "Horse people are just different". We both had to chuckle at that because its true. The "bagger" just looked at us like we were aliens. Although I can get drawn into a conversation about tattoos, the Walking Dead and food just as easily, I can't maintain it for long. Horses on the other hand….. :wink:
> 
> 
> *Nicker*, was it you that had been offered an extra horse for the summer? Didn't you decide to turn it down? If so, I'm glad. Not sure why, just didn't have a good feeling about that situation. Isn't that odd? How would I have a feeling about it at all?
> 
> 
> :wave:


 Yep, horse people are different.

Yes it was me who got offered the horse. Weird feeling about it? Nah, not odd...I believe in that stuff, and happy you said something.  I still need to contact her and tell her I'm not interested.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Don't know any riders with hips and knees replaced, but maybe they are out there. I'm trying to keep all my original parts intact, Chivas seems to have other ideas sometimes...


 
Yes you do! Me!  I have a total hip!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> OMG! Help! One of our dogs took a direct hit from a skunk! What's that concoction of dish soap, peroxide and what? HELP!


Found this on about .com


Time is of the essence here - the longer you wait to begin the process, the harder it will be to remove the stench. Get set up for bathing your dog outdoors or in an easy to clean area of your home (laundry room, bathroom, etc). If indoors, open a window to save your nose!
Apply a small strip of eye lubricant (such as Puralube) or 1-2 drops of mineral oil to your dog's eyes. This will help protect the eyes in case any of the solution splashes or drips in.
In the plastic container, combine 1 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1 to 2 teaspoons of liquid soap. Add lukewarm water if needed (for larger dogs). Mix ingredients well. The solution will fizz, as a chemical reaction is occurring. Use immediately - do not store.
Do not soak your dog with water prior to bathing. Promptly begin cleansing the affected areas thoroughly, massaging the solution deep into your dog's coat. You may wish to use a sponge or washcloth. Avoid getting the solution in the eyes, ears or mouth.
Allow the solution to remain on your dog for at least five minutes (longer if strong odor persists).
Rinse your dog well with lukewarm water. Repeat steps 3-5 as necessary until odor is gone.
Dry your dog well and give her a treat!


----------



## AnitaAnne

here's the link with complete instructions Blue. Good luck. 

How to Remove Skunk Smell from Dogs


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I know they don't always work, but neither does anything else..

Take for instance the time Dawn tried to keep her pipes from freezing in her igloo and found there as no water at the tap when she really needed it. Her prep work to keep it from freezing in the Antarctic Neverlands of Forever Winter doesn't always work.


Just sayin...


I started welding in the pieces for the saddle rack support last night and my auto darkening welding hood decided it didn't want to work anymore( oh this ties into the moral too,lol). I went ahead and got the wall plates welded up and the upper cross over that the rack will be welded to burned in, but couldn't hold the rack and weld on it too.Did all that by just closing my eyes to weld. Wife had already gone to bed so I had to stop for the night. I will be taking my hood from work home tonight to finish it out. Then I'll get the dividers finished up in the stall area after that. Throw in a coat of primer then some white paint to match it all up and let her come get it. She has a vet appointment for one of her horses next Friday and needs it before then.. Yea, plenty of time for this old slow poke.


----------



## Blue

*Stan*, that's an excellent idea! Sadly the person I really should give this mutt to lives in NZ! Way too far to ship.

*Anita*, I've had my left knee replaced. It was so bad I didn't ride at all for almost a year before finally caving in to the surgery. I was back in the saddle 6 weeks after with less pain than I'd had in years. It was awesome!

Thank you for that recipe. I'm going to write it down and stick it on the fridge. Skunk season is upon us and this stupid dog isn't that bright. She still stinks. Think I'll have the kids give her another bath this morning and then go over her with that Massengell (sp?) They got most of it, but…..

*Roadyy*, please don't do that again. I've sat in the ER for hours in the middle of the night because someone got in a hurry to weld and the helmet didn't work. They tried just closing their eyes. Just sayin'

Mornin' all! Should be a beautiful day here. Going to let the horses out so they can find the two mud puddles that are left out there and each one of them will take a turn to role in it. None of them will role in the rest of the acre of dry area! That's ok. Warm baths tomorrow!

Yuck! I broke a tooth. Well, actually a crown. So off to the dentist this morning. Because I have nothing better to spend money on than dental work!
:evil:


----------



## IndianaJones

I am pretty sure someone just started a thread called "getting over a guy", a boy from class it appears? 1. I'm clearly too old 2. Dagnabbit I want to read about horses. 3. Dagnabbit proves #1


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

No it's not spring yet:-( Ice everywhere, and I am sure there is more in other places. Hope everyone is safe and this thaws and is gone soon.

Koolio It looks as if someone has run aground. Yea the bumper bouys did not work:lol::lol::lol:

Blue Sorry about you dog getting skunked. Oh my goodness, not an easy thing to deal with. Good luck. 

AA Thanks. It was not like last week, but I have never seen It sleet so hard. The ground is white. Got out and feed with no difficulties, but the cold is moving in and it might be iced over now. Good inside weather.

Stanley Don't ya want just alittle winter weather for a little while?. lol OK OK...I understand. I would keep the warm or hot weather too.

Hope everyone stays warm and safe. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen you should join us over in this thread too so you can live through the trail rides and help get you into what is in your near future.

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2015-rides-share-your-trail-526706/page66/


----------



## Stan

*Ellen.* We could do with some rain. Have to get the grass to grow before it cools. But I would like it to drop a couple of degrees its to hot to do anything in the afternoon.
As for Winter. Where I live our winter is great, its all year riding with 15 degree days and 10 at night.

*Blue* Who is that friend in NZ with the disposition to take on a smelly dog, and remain a friend. 

Its Friday morning and off to work. I don't think I'm flavour of the month. In fact out of 8000 I think I'm the most well known and loved one in the group. That is when the upper crust will talk to me. Well we all know how they like to climb the tree to success, and we all know what one sees when looking up that tree from the bottom.:shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Really, I haven't had much snow here but I don't want any.








I stayed home today, didn't want to battle DC traffic.
Spring must be close, I hope!


----------



## ellen hays

Rick I love the trail riding thread. It may be as long lived as the over 40 thread. Thanks for inviting and putting me on to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> *Ellen.* We could do with some rain. Have to get the grass to grow before it cools. But I would like it to drop a couple of degrees its to hot to do anything in the afternoon.
> As for Winter. Where I live our winter is great, its all year riding with 15 degree days and 10 at night.
> :shock:


Stanley Are your temps graded by the Celcius scale or Farenheight ? I didn't know, so I went to a C to F Converter on the internet. If you are C then you are talking about winters being around 50 to 70degrees F. Wow, that is wonderful. If that is the case, then riding in the winter is the best time ride. Hug Buggs for me. Don't be such a stranger. We miss ya :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

MR Hope you are feeling better these days. Been wondering, how is Batman. Hadn't seen any pictures lately. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> MR Hope you are feeling better these days. Been wondering, how is Batman. Hadn't seen any pictures lately. Hope he is ok.


I am doing much better I have went to work all week until today.

Batman is a real pistol these days.
He has learned to ring the bell to go out and do his duty!
Not bad for a cat, he rings and stands by the door.


----------



## phantomhorse13

MR: glad you are doing better and hope you aren't being buried in snow currently.

Rick: DO NOT WELD WITH OUT A HELMET. You only get one set of eyes. Don't make someone have to drive down there and kick your ***.. or have to stalk your phone number and call your wife. What would you have said if Amber did something so unsafe?!

Blue: hope you got your dog unskunked. that is the worse smell ever.


My day started out ok, as the storm didn't drop much snow (only about 3-4 inches). I got to play taxi for my MIL first thing (no piddly snow will cause her to miss a hair appointment!). I dropped her off at home on the way to see the chiropractor. To get there, I have to pass my SIL's barn. Of course I can't go by without eyeballing that everything is normal, and I was surprised to see Christine's truck in the driveway (she was supposed to be out of town). 

Continued on to the chiropractor with a bad feeling in my gut. Christine's haffie mare Hailey had been not right, having what seemed to be an episode of laminitis out of the blue. She was fine Sunday morning then by afternoon was walking oddly on her front legs, didn't want to leave her stall, and in general seemed uncomfortable. Vet came out and evaulated, complete with xrays and bloodwork but didn't find anything out of range. Started her on bute and antibiotics and sent out blood for tick serology. Everyone hoped the laminitis was caught super early, even if we didn't know the cause.

After finishing with the chiro, I found the vet truck at the barn. Crap. I knew before I even heard from the vet it was bad, just from seeing what the mare looked like. Apparently she had done ok Monday and Tuesday, but seemed to be uncomfortable again yesterday morning. Another vet visit and more drugs, which didn't do a blasted thing. This morning found her unable to move, weight shifting from one leg to another and all her muscles locked up solid. With no more understanding as to what the heck was causing her condition (so no clue how to treat it), Christine made the only choice she could and let her go.

Godspeed Hailey. You were one hell of a trail horse and will be deeply missed.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry for her loss. One of my friends had a boarder loose a horse just last night to colic. The vet that checked Doc out is the newest vet to our area and was who went out there to work with the horse. He spent 4 hours out there the other night then again last night and cried as he walked to his truck because he couldn't save the horse.


----------



## Roadyy

No more welding without the hood. I am borrowing a friends as it has the auto darkening lens and still works. lol I should have the trailer done tonight with a working shield and the right size tubing for the dividers and someone to hold the saddle rack as I weld it in.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I am so sorry. That breaks my heart. Do they still not know what the problem was. Had she been vaccinated for tetanus? I hate this. I remember several pictures of her on a trail ride. I know yall will miss her. Oh, I am sorry.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> *Blue* Who is that friend in NZ with the disposition to take on a smelly dog, and remain a friend.
> :shock:


O! You didn't say anything about REMAINING a friend. Well, that's entirely different. I don't have enough as it is. Better keep the mutt here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I'm so sorry! It hurts anyway, but hurts more just not knowing why. Hug)


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Do they still not know what the problem was. Had she been vaccinated for tetanus?


We still don't know, and likely never will. Christine didn't want to do a necropsy, as the issue did not appear to be infectious (never had a fever, snotty nose, cough, etc). She was vaccinated for tetanus, rabies, W/EEE, etc.

In talking with the vet, we have some theories.. but nothing that really explains all of the conflicting signs. The mare had her second eye surgery to remove a squamous cell cancer of the eyelid common to the breed back in the fall, so it's possible it had spread.. and squamous cell in the body is an ugly, ugly cancer. But never heard of it causing a horse to be laminitic before and the mare never stopped eating/drinking/pooping/peeing. Nor had she been losing weight or seeming poor (typical for systemic cancer). Another possibility is Lyme or another tick disease, but normally they start with a fever and high white cell count and high titers, none of which the mare had. Could have been something autoimmune.. so many maybes.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I guess the cause isn't what's important. I know the loss is really what has to be dealt with now. Again, I am so sorry. She was a cute mare. I love that breed's blonde mane and tail. She was really nice.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Very sorry PH13 for your loss of a great companion.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of the Haffie Dawn. Sometimes you just don't know why a horse gets laminitis. There is a huge list of causes. My professors always added "evil spirits" to the list. Seriously, when you don't know, you just don't.


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH so very sorry to hear about the loss of the horse.  I nearly cried when I read your post. So sorry. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Ok here are the pics of the saddle rack installed and ready for paint. I got one of the dividers in, but am concerned about how low it is. I will try to raise the second one and see If I like it better. If so then I'll move the front one up.

Getting into that corner to weld that up was a booger.


----------



## AnitaAnne

It is a frozen 25 degrees and ice this morning. Tasha had to go potty at 3am and again at 430am. I tried to explain to her the importance of sleep to me, but she just kept whining. sigh.

Roadyy: Welding with your eyes closed? You need to give yourself a whippin' and go to the corner. Next time an idea like that goes into your head, imagine yourself blind and disfigured riding LM. 

The trailer does look very nice though. 

On the bright side, Blue has a dog that she is willing to donate to a good cause, so you can have a seeing eye dog. 

PH13: So sorry to hear of the loss of the sweet Haffie mare. Such a difficult and heartbreaking situation for everyone. 

Stan: you have nice, mild winters. Thus it is only right that we change the seasons and shove our winter over your way so it can ease up. You can keep it too. I am way behind on riding, and I am sure everyone else here is too.


----------



## Roadyy

Shannon called and asked if she could take Amber and Rowdy to an local open horse show tomorrow. She wants to enter herself on him in a few events as well as let Amber enter some walk trot classes in western. I reluctantly agreed because I'm not wanting to be sucked into the show ring scene. The only reason Amber did the ACTHA was to enjoy the trails. 

I will be under the hood of a car replacing a thermostat so I can get it out of my yard and Jesika can start using it Monday. I was hoping to have the trailer done and the car finished tonight so I could hit the trails in the morning while Amber was gone to the show, but isn't looking good for time. Maybe tomorrow afternoon I'll be able to ride.


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, sorry to hear about the horse, that's awful...


----------



## Celeste

Rick, the more involved in the horse scene that Amber is, the less time she will have to think about peer pressure to get into trouble. When I was in college and all my friends were out getting drunk and smoking weed, I didn't have time to bother with them. There was another trail to conquer.


----------



## Blue

Good morning! Husband decided to take a day off and stay home with me today!:clap: But he woke up with the "man cold" :evil:

I think I have plenty of stuff to do outside. :hide:


----------



## Celeste

My sisters and I were planning on having a get together today and tomorrow just south of Chattanooga. One of them lives just north of Nashville. She said that they had 5 inches of snow, covered with ice, and they can't get out of their drive. It got down to 4 at her house last night and is only up to 10 now. I guess we will have to reschedule. Bummer.


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, I just saw a video of a convoy of road trucks wedging the snow off of I65 in Bowling Greens. They should have it clear down to Nashville shortly. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Wow, it's amazing how quickly the ice melts away when the temps rise.:wink: I am so glad to see it go. I don't know if I have ever seen sleet, ice and snow like this. Oh my goodness, how you guys stand it where you get it all winter, I do not know.:shock: I will say this, *I am very glad to see it melt.* I guess it is obvious by now, that I am a worrier. Well, woke up around 3 am last night and had to make sure the outside spigots were dripping. Don't want any busted pipes this late in the season if at all. Everything was fine. Came back in and got back into bed. Well, I started worrying about Angel. I argued with myself for about 30 mins. Little voice told me that I should not go out there. Did I listen, *NO!!! *Well, here I go. Trompin' in the ice. Took Angel some warm water in some plastic jugs. Got to the barn, and hit a high place and started to turn my ankle. Well, down I went. Sum of all fears. Older person who has trouble getting up from the ground, and falling out in the middle of a frozen and slippery barn yard. Might I add, at a time of day when no one was around. 911 probably could not even get there even if they knew.:shock::shock::shock: I caught sight of the chicken pen gait. Uhm. A sturdy pull up. Well, here I go, scuddering on my bum for 10 or 15 feet, but it was sturdy.:thumbsup: Yea, made it. Pulled myself up and reached for the gallon jug that I steadied right after I hit the ground. I did manage to salvage some warm water for my Diva. Saw that she was ok, and gave her the water. Hay looked good so I thanked God for looking out for me even when I didn't listen, and started back to the house. Much more careful, this time, than before. Was ready to get into my warm bed and thank the LORD for looking out for His wayward child. Got to the door, and reached into my pocket for the keys to unlock my secured home.:shock: Not there, oh no, where????? I thought for a moment and concluded that they must have been lost during the icy tumble. Well, out we go. Fortunately, I had my flashlight. I retraced my steps and searched the ground not sure of the outcome. Finally, got to the place where the tumble happened. I scanned the ground. Saw something. There they were. Ahhhhhh:shock::shock::shock:. Picked them up, and of gave thanks for my discovery and headed back to the house. Well, this time I made it. Warm bed was a callin'. I will have to tell you, that there wasn't much that could have caused me to go back out there after that. Well, I can certainly tell ya that when I have to go to check something out there, I will be very grateful for steady and certain ground in the future. I checked the temps this a.m. and got 17 degrees. I was very glad to have made it back in. Sorry about the novel but had to tell my story. All I can humbly say is Thank you LORD for the warmer temps on the forecast. 

Rick The trailer looks great. You are amazing. I couldn't help but try putting a saddle on the finished product either. Very nice saddle rack:thumbsup: I wish I wasn't so old and you taught a class of self sufficiency. I would be there on the front row. Very impressed.

I agree with Celeste in that Amber will be in an area of much healthier and more positive influence because of horses than most kids her age are with the influences that they are exposed to. Count your blessings and try to hold up to the extra activities horses will acquaint her with. You will be thankful later.

Blue :hide:*Run stay clear.. *You just got over this, don't have a relapse.:hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everybody

Wow, it's amazing how quickly the ice melts away when the temps rise.:wink: I am so glad to see it go. I don't know if I have ever seen sleet, ice and snow like this. Oh my goodness, how you guys stand it where you get it all winter, I do not know.:shock: I will say this, *I am very glad to see it melt.* I guess it is obvious by now, that I am a worrier. Well, woke up around 3 am last night and had to make sure the outside spigots were dripping. Don't want any additional busted pipes this late in the season if at all. Everything was fine. Came back in and got back into bed. Well, I started worrying about Angel. I argued with myself for about 30 mins. Little voice told me that I should not go out there. Did I listen, *NO!!! *Well, here I go. Trompin' in the ice. Took Angel some warm water in some plastic jugs. Got to the barn, and hit a high place and started to turn my ankle. Well, down I went. Sum of all fears. Older person who has trouble getting up from the ground, and falling out in the middle of a frozen and slippery barn yard. Might I add, at a time of day when no one was around. 911 probably could not even get there even if they knew.:shock: I caught sight of the chicken pen gait. Uhm. A sturdy pull up. Well, here I go, scuddering on my bum for 10 or 15 feet, but it was sturdy.:thumbsup: Yea, made it. Pulled myself up and reached for the gallon jug that I steadied right after I hit the ground. I did manage to salvage some warm water for my Diva. Saw that she was ok, and gave her the water. Hay looked good so I thanked God for looking out for me even when I didn't listen, and started back to the house. Much more careful, this time, than before. Was ready to get into my warm bed and thank the LORD for looking out for His wayward child. Got to the door, and reached into my pocket for the keys to unlock my secured home.:shock: Not there, oh no, where????? I thought for a moment and concluded that they must have been lost during the icy tumble. Well, out we go. Fortunately, I had my flashlight. I retraced my steps and searched the ground not sure of the outcome. Finally, got to the place where the tumble happened. I scanned the ground. Saw something. There they were. Ahhhhhh:shock::shock::shock:. Picked them up, and of gave thanks for my discovery and headed back to the house. Well, this time I made it. Warm bed was a callin'. I will have to tell you, that there wasn't much that could have caused me to go back out there after that. Well, I can certainly tell ya that when I have to go to check something out there, I will be very grateful for steady and certain ground in the future. I checked the temps this a.m. and got 17 degrees. I was very glad to have made it back in. Sorry about the novel but had to tell my story. All I can humbly say is Thank you LORD for the warmer temps on the forecast. 

Rick The trailer looks great. You are amazing. I couldn't help but try putting a saddle on the finished product either. Very nice saddle rack:thumbsup: I wish I wasn't so old and you taught a class of self sufficiency. I would be there on the front row. Very impressed.

I agree with Celeste in that Amber will be in an area of much healthier and more positive influence because of horses than most kids her age are with the influences that they are exposed to. Count your blessings and try to hold up to the extra activities horses will acquaint her with. You will be thankful later.

Blue :hide:*Run stay clear.. *You just got over this, don't have a relapse.
Give him some veggie soup with corn bread. Yeah:thumbsup:

Well kids, Adios Amigos. This kid is so glad the ice age is over:lol::lol::lol:

Have a good evening and God bless and keep.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I'm glad you are ok. I hope you always take your cell phone when you go outside. Also, next time, just leave the house unlocked.

Another thought. You did great. You got up out of the frozen stuff and came out ok. That shows that you are strong and that you can do things.


----------



## Blue

Yeah! Leave the door unlocked!

And, yes. I've been outside most of the day giving the horses a bath. Got some propane and the hot washer is a wonderful thing! Next I'm gonna do my old Bart. I think I'll just shampoo his tail and maybe rinse his mane. He's just too old to get wet until it's about 90* out. It's a nice sunny day, but very windy.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Celeste

I gimped out today and just hide in the warm house. My mare and chickens have been out once the ice melted, enjoying the sunshine. Thanks for the concern.:thumbsup: No cell towers here, so very little cellular reception here. 
Have to secure the house in case of someone knowing vulnerabilities and being there. I am always prepared if necessary. I aways hope that will never be necessary. Just was one of those nites that I will always have stuck back in my memory.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I know ole Bart appreciates that. The older we ole geazery's get, the more the cold weather bothers us. There will be plenty of 80 degree days for him to take a bath. I am so glad you are making sure he has a good bath day.:thumbsup::wink::wink::wink: We sure love our babies Have a good nite. Hope your DH feels better soon.


----------



## Happy Place

HI guys
I've been MIA this week and oh my there is so much to read! I stopped in to let you know that I am going to the hospital tonight for some tests. I had a funny EKG so the doc wants it checked out. I feel fine, I'll be back online once I get settled in with nothing but waiting to do!! I am WAY tougher than this, but say a little prayer anyhow, just cuz!


----------



## Blue

O my Happy! Sending lots of strong positive thoughts. I know you'll be sure to let us know when you find out something.


----------



## ellen hays

HP I am so glad you are jumping right on this. Taking the offensive is always the best when it comes to something like this. Head it off before it can even become a serious problem. Hope everything goes ok, let us know asap. God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone has a good night. I am turning in as soon as possible. Bad night last night, good night tonight. Sweet dreams and happiness. I will be dreaming of trailriding and taking some really good pics to post on the over 40 thread:wink::thumbsup:

God bless and keep


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> HI guys
> I've been MIA this week and oh my there is so much to read! I stopped in to let you know that I am going to the hospital tonight for some tests. I had a funny EKG so the doc wants it checked out. I feel fine, I'll be back online once I get settled in with nothing but waiting to do!! I am WAY tougher than this, but say a little prayer anyhow, just cuz!


For sure let us know how you are doing. You take care of yourself. I hope that it is just a minor glitch. It is good that you are taking care of yourself. Prayers sent....


----------



## NickerMaker71

WHERE did the week GO?

Roaddy.....really? No eye protection?

Ellen, I've been there....worrier....but really, you need to be CAREFUL! I take the phone with me too....'just in case'! Even tho reception is bad. They say text can go through better than phone. Just sayin'.

Been reading...but too much going on to post.

Will post some tomorrow.

STay well and warm all!:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

The snow didn't melt much today.
Never got over 26. 

Tomorrow the sun and temps will kick it's but though. 

Bronchitis is pretty much over, weaning off meds is strange feelings going on.
Been vegetating in the house playing with aquarium while home.
Did attend work today and traffic was light to DC metro area.

Horses have had a blast in the snow.
Two of them playing tug of war with a branch they found in the field.
All A$$ing off and bucking everywhere, they are ready for warm I believe.

Time change this weekend TBJ.

Corn is Growing just fine.
Good Night All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: please keep us updated about your health.

ellen: glad your adventure turned out ok. and hey, you didn't dump the water all over yourself in the fall, so you did great!


My day.. omg I am having such the week.

Since the weather was brutally cold, my SIL and I decided to go down to the Horse Expo today. Went down and wandered around looking at stuff. Amazing all the crap horse people can generate! In general had a great time gawking at stuff. Also stopped and visited with a friend who has a booth (she is a chiropractor). Christine (who lost the mare yesterday) was there helping, which was in general a good distraction for her:










Yes, I wore my award coat. 

Found my next endurance mount:











All was good until we went back outside to leave. When we had arrived, the parking lot was totally snow covered, so the parking attendants just lined us up in double rows with no regards to the painted lines (which of course couldn't be seen). Because we got there early (about 9am), we were in the front row, with people being parked in behind us (the blue car on the left is mine):











As you can see, the snow melted off while we were inside, showing that where we had been parked was not according to the lines. No big deal right? Oh, but it becomes a big deal when [email protected] decide to _move cones_ and make their own parking!!










The gap between those two SUVs was about 3 inches too narrow to get my car out. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Contacted a parking attendant, who radioed in to the building people.. supposedly making announcements with models and plates and saying to move vehicles. So we waited. And waited. And met the ladies in the red SUV beside my car. And waited. And met people in the white truck beside that car. And waited. _Nobody came_. Did I mention it was 21F out?

The black SUV had a package in the truck with a name, mailing address and phone number on it. I called it, hoping maybe it would be a cell number and they would answer. They didn't. Left a nice message, just in case they were screening calls. Nothing. Waited 10 min and called again, with a less nice message. Nothing. There was a dog in the car wearing a bandana advertising an animal group. Called THAT number and left a message hoping someone would know the SUV owner. As time passed, I left 5 messages (of decreasing niceness) on the package number.

In the end, we waited *OVER AN HOUR AND A HALF* before the people who had parked (legally) behind my car came out. Honestly, by that point it was probably a good thing it wasn't either of the SUV owners as I would have landed in jail for assault.

Then the icing on the cake was not one but 2 major accidents on the interstate on the way home, making a trip that should have been 90 minutes take 3 hours. And of course had we been able to leave when we wanted to, we would have been home before the accidents happened!


----------



## Blue

Awwww, Phantom. Murphy's law right? Wait a minute. They left a dog in the vehicle all that time? Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Awwww, Phantom. Murphy's law right? Wait a minute. They left a dog in the vehicle all that time? Or did I misunderstand?


They did. A lovely Bernese Mtn dog. Honestly, it looked content as heck as the temp was ideal for such a heavy coat. It was wearing a collar with tags, but I couldn't get my arm in enough to get a hold of it to get it off (and have a number to call). I got a lot of licks though.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, hope all is ok..

Phantom, glad you got home alright, despite that huge glitch. Expo sounded fun!

MR, glad you're feeling better..

Ellen, maybe consider putting your keys on a lanyard & putting them around your neck, that way you don't have to worry about them falling out of your pocket, whether during taking a tumble or working outside in general!

Have only read the last couple of pages...

Take care all!


----------



## tjtalon

PS Ellen: I've also put my keys on a carbiner (sp) clip, clipped that to my jeans belt loop then stuck the keys in my pocket. Works...


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ellen, I've been there....worrier....but really, you need to be CAREFUL! I take the phone with me too....'just in case'! Even tho reception is bad. They say text can go through better than phone. Just sayin'.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanx Nickers. That is good advice. The text does seem to go thru when the calls don't. I will remember that, and take my cell phone with me next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

I'm still in the hospital. So far all my tests have gone well. I have to take a stress test sometime between 8 and 10 then I'm going home. They woke me at 6, lights on tvs on all around me. I'm in an observation room with a curtain for a door. I have had a total of 4 uninterrupted hours of sleep and can't eat or drink til the test is over. I didn't eat much yesterday so I imagine I will be like one of those folks in the snickers commercials!!! I'll follow up when I get home.
the good news is that it will be in the forties this weekend and I am going to meet some horses that I will soon be riding!!!!


----------



## Blue

Gotta love a hospital, right? Any time I was in being sick it was the same thing. When you really need to rest, it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> I have to take a stress test sometime between 8 and 10 then I'm going home. They woke me at 6, lights on tvs on all around me. I'm in an observation room with a curtain for a door. I have had a total of 4 uninterrupted hours of sleep and can't eat or drink til the test is over.


Sounds like the stress test started well before 8! Hope things go well and you can get the heck out of there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

HP, hope all goes well! Nope...you'll rest when you get home....never in the hospital.



Gosh, I don'tknow where t begin.....so much has happened over the week. I guess that is why it flew on by!

Maybe I"ll work backwards. Thursday nigh was therapy school. Last one before the big 'test'. We will walk through the test, but it's not really 'real' for us b/c Piper needs to be a year old. 

Well, I walked in, and tension is palpable. Living with my father, I"m highly sensitive to that.

All went pretty well. There are things that I know Pipes can nail. So I am full of confidence on those. ON the ones that are iffy, I tend to get a little tense b/c I am extremely competitive and do not want to fail. :-( I do not know where this trait has come from....I was not always like that. But it causes a bit of stress and tension, and things can go wrong.

Last maneuver, we were asked to do it first. Something we never did before. Four cones were set up and I was asked to walk aroud them. So that is what I did. 

NO! You aren't to weave, walk on the outside perimeter and do an about face. So...that is what I did. NO! That's not an about face! We've been doing this for WEEKS! YOu know how to do this! says the SNAPPY teacher!

She proceeds to take the dog and show me how it's done. (Probably should have showed it first off, b/c we havent't ever done this before!!!:evil:

I stand there I am sure with a look on my face saying....Wow, you're a b*tch tonight! I hear the helper teacher snicker behind me.....I suspecting she saw my face. You can read I like a book.

I held it together, didn't get embarrassed, but once I hit the car, I felt the tears. I am not sure if it was b/c I was mad, upset......or realized that I was just taught a lesson....I have been extremely hard on my students lately. Tests are coming up and I have a guest coming in a week to watch us....the pressure is on.....or so I allow it. 

Needless to say, I was WAY nicer to my kiddos yesterday. Guess what? It turned out to be a PERFECT day!  I need to lighten up.

Bottom line, I am not angry at the teacher. Pipes is the star student of that class. I am learning that a lot of how people act/react is their OWN issues. Like I said, I could FEEL tension. Something happened prior to our class.....she just lost it on us. 

I will say though.....if she does it again....I ain't going back. It's not something I need to do. But really in 16 weeks, that's the first time I saw that happen.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Although the 22 degree temps refroze everything, it is better than the 17 degrees yesterday a.m. Now the temps are headed for a rising trend. Yea, and I am surely ready:clap::clap::clap:

Hope yall are doing well today. I will try to send some of the warmth towards the north over the next couple of days so you guys can thaw out

HP Please let us know something as soon as you find out. I am sending positive thoughts your way. Hope everything works out ok. :hug:

One of my hens is all droopy this a.m. She was acting like she didn't feel good yesterday until the sun came out and it warmed up. I am going try to catch her, but I am not sure what I can do for her. She is only 4 yrs old. It couldn't be an age thing could it? I was really hoping she would bounce back by to day. Any suggestions?

MR I am so glad you are better. I know getting off the meds will probably make you feel some better. Antibiotics always make me feel bad by themselves. Get well, so you can be ready to ride.

PH13 Thanx, and I am glad I didn't spill the water on me too. The gate I climbed up on is metal and when it is really cold and my hands are wet, if I don't have gloves on then my hands stick to it. Just the thought of being wet at those temps makes me cringe. 

Looks like you had a fun time at the horse expo. Wow, that parka that you were wearing really looked great. You looked like you were ready to go for a ride on the stuffed horse. Glad you had fun, sorry about the parking delimma and the wreck delay on the way home. 

TJ Yeah, you're right, it's better to have your keys attached. Use to have a strong metal ring with a heavy duty snap that I hooked to my belt when I worked outside for the phone company. If I wore it now, I would probably lean to that side. Sure not as fit as I was then. Umh, it is amazing how age changes things. But, ya know, bottom line is, I just don't need to be ice skating on the barn yard at 3 a.m. anyway. 

Hope you are able to have horse Monday. I'll try to send some warm temps to ya this week 

Blue Yeah, Murphy's law has a strange way of showing up at the worst possible times. My maiden name was Murphy, and I am very familiar with it. Just kiddin, I have had many positive experiences as well, but it was one of my favorite things to say during a flurry of ill fated events.:lol:

Well, guess I will sign out for now. Sorry if I missed anyone, but I hope everyone has a great day today and a good weekend.

God bless and keep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wednesday was our shoeing appointment.

I *really *like this new guy. He is so knowledgeable. We talk none stop.

Here's the great part. I was telling him about RIDE STRONG and asked if I could take a few pictures of him shoeing to show the kids.

He stopped me mid sentence and said he would do one better.....he would shoe a horse in front of us!! :clap::happydance:

Apparently he has done this before and would love to help me out!!

Wow, wow, wow, I am just so dang excited!

He said we could come to his farm, where he could show all his draft horses and equipment to shoe drafts, and then actually shoe one.

OR, he could bring one down to the school and do it there! 

Yippee!!!


----------



## ellen hays

HP I missed your post while I was writing my novel.lol I hope this was all for a glitch on the ekg readout. Probably a good ride this weekend will set everything right:thumbsup: I hoping for the best.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers That is wonderful. You are on a roll. The sky is the limit on the success of your Ride Strong program. That will be a very interesting class to say the least. That will be something those kids will never stop talking about.

Your point about the instructor at Pipes class is so right. It is bad she brought her problems to the class, but I guess things happen and it is not easy to shake off and leave behind. Very wise insight on your part.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: hope all turns out well with the stress test. 4 hours of uninterupted sleep? That is good sleep time for a hospital! LOL

Ellen: So glad to hear you and your bionic knees are ok. Maybe better not to be doing 3am critter checks in the winter. I noticed there was a full moon last night, so maybe that is the cause of your wandering...

MR: glad to hear you are feeling more human. Would love to see pictures of the horses playing with a stick. Happy horses have time to play. 

Roadyy: totally agree with Celeste. Horse shows are great for keeping kids out of peer trouble. Cause we all know horse people are the best influences!! 

Can't wait to see pictures of al the ribbons Amber brings home today.

Does you friend Sharron need another horse? Dram is still looking for a home...

PH13: dang girl, you have been having some bad luck lately. Hope that turns around really quick and these setbacks turn into just a bad memory soon. The award jacket looks fabulous on you!! Love the new prospect!! WOOHOO ride 'em cowgirl:lol:

Nicker: maybe you could call the instructor and tell her how your felt? I wonder if she has really high expectations for you, since you and Piper have been the best of the bunch. 

Yippee on the upcoming RIDE STRONG shoeing demo. The kids will _LOVE_ that! What a nice guy your new farrier is! 

I have some good news...I asked the property owner where my horses live how he felt about goats...and he replied, he likes goats, he's been thinking of getting some before I came there to keep the weeds down. Hansel and Gretel are that much closer to being rescued 

AND I spoke to a fellow horse nut nurse I work with about these goatie goats of yours, AND she is very interested!! 

She started googleing Boar goats online, and none of the ones we saw looked as good as yours, until we saw a cute little kid and I said YES, that is what they look like!!

Now, the challenge is same as it has been from the begining...how to get those precious kids down to 'Bama without injury or illness...

Oh yeah, it is supposed to be in the 60's this weekend, with high 20's at night AND SUNNY!!! :happydance:Cardio tennis this morning, and RIDE this afternoon!!! :happydance:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Saturday! I hope everyone's weekend is shaping up to be fantastic.

HappyPlace - I hope your tests go well with favourable results. Have fun meeting your new mounts!

PhantomHorse - I am so sorry to hear about the Haffie. It looks like the expo was lots of fun!

Roadyy - I don't need to repeat what other have said about welding with your eyes closed. Glad you got some protection. The trailer is looking good. A couple of shows for Amber will be a good learning experience. 

Nicker - glad to hear you are getting so much support for your Ride Strong group! Great stuff! Try to relax with Piper's training and forgive the instructor some. A polite conversation won't hurt, but remember everyone is human. 

Ellen - keys and phone with you when you are out alone is a good idea. I hope your hen is OK.

Warmer weather here, on the plus side of freezing during the day with some sun. Sam and Sally are shedding like crazy now and both need a good curry. 

I hope to ride today and make a decision on the saddle. There is a used show saddle (15 yrs old) available in the area that I can try, but it's a little more bling than I want and I think it is a narrow tree. I'm leaning toward the custom saddle. They don't lose their value and the quality is amazing. Here is a link for reference.

Reining Saddles

Litter# 1 for my potential puppy is due today! I am excited to see how it turns out. The breeder thinks there will be 8 puppies. I'm still waiting on the other two possible litters, as they are still waiting to breed once the girls come into heat. There is also a perfect puppy of similar bloodlines available in New Zealand, but sadly too far away. I wish I had a Tardis!

Have a great day everyone and enjoy some sunshine!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Now, the challenge is same as it has been from the begining...how to get those precious kids down to 'Bama without injury or illness...


That is easy. You put them on a blanket in a dog crate and then bring them home and put them in your kitchen...........


----------



## Happy Place

I'm free!!!! Just waiting on my ride hime. Heart, glucose and cholesterol are all great. Now I can join a gym and be fearless. I have to follow up to see of my symptoms are from my gall bladder. I have GERD so it could just be that too. Nothing too serious . I'll try to get pics today or tomorrow with the new rides!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> I'm free!!!! Just waiting on my ride hime. Heart, glucose and cholesterol are all great. Now I can join a gym and be fearless. I have to follow up to see of my symptoms are from my gall bladder. I have GERD so it could just be that too. Nothing too serious . I'll try to get pics today or tomorrow with the new rides!


I am very glad you are ok!


----------



## Celeste

I have been really slack about house work lately. I keep the dishes and the laundry done, but not a lot more. Another problem, the kids keep storing stuff in their old rooms so that we have no clean guest room. No problem usually. We seem to spend all our times either being unsociable or talking to our internet forum friends. 

DH is complicating things. He invited his friend and his friend's wife from New York to come visit in April. No problem. I'll just clean like crazy. Then he invited his other friend from Arizona to join them. DH sucks at housework.

Oh no! I have a mess. I have been cleaning all day and barely made a dent. It is going to be hard to get everything perfect to my standards in time.

I don't care when his regular friends from around here come and see the mess because they make more messes anyway. I just always stress out when new people come to seem my mess. 

Except if they are horse people. My horse friends seem to think it is a waste of good weather to spend too much time dusting.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen. Are your hens wattles in good color? Check to see if her looks normal.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: I don't claim to know a darned thing about chickens, but could the not-right one be reacting to the cold? maybe she just needs to be put somewhere warm (with some warm water and some food) to recooperate until the temps improve.

NM: yay to your farrier being so into education!! what a fun thing for the kids to be able to experience. shoeing a draft horse is an impressive sight for any age.

Koolio: saddles and puppies, what could be better?!

HP: glad all the results came back normal. hope the issue doesn't repeat!

Celeste: good luck with the cleaning. what a total waste of a good day imo.



AnitaAnne said:


> PH13: dang girl, you have been having some bad luck lately. Hope that turns around really quick


Ironically enough, it has. In my frustration last night, I emailed the Horse Expo to notify them of what went on. I figured an event with 100s of vendors and 1000s of participants wouldn't be bothered with a single complaint.. but venting made me feel a bit better. Well imagine my shock when I checked my email earlier and got not only a response, but they will be refunding my parking fee! A bit of faith in humanity restored. [Though I would still like to have 5 minutes to have a word with the drivers of those SUVs. :wink:]

And yay for goats!! I am sure you can find a way to get them transported to you.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH went off first thing to a sale with my BIL (couldn't complain since my SIL and had a play day at the expo yesterday). Since I needed to get the boys out, he was kind enough to run the skid loader around before he left. The weather was supposed to warm up into the mid 30s, but apparently it missed that memo. It was 21 when I tacked up, though sunny. Unfortunately a nasty cold wind started, but I was already out so just suffered through it. When I was done, took a peek at the weather station: real feel of 9. :shock: So much for the great warm-up!!

The boys showed just how bored of the endless circles they were today, as Sultan decided to spook at the ice chunks along the edge of the skid track.. anybody want to guess how many of those are out there?! And George was happy to take advantage of my distraction, either trying to race ahead or else sucking back and trying to bite Sultan on the butt. :evil: At one point he stopped paying attention to where he was going and veered off the path into a drift up to his belly, causing an abrupt halt. I somehow managed to keep hold of his lead and stay on, which I think was more luck than skill. And the tongue kept flapping.. 




























Now I need a nap!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone

HP I am so glad your tests came back so good. Healthy, the future is out there waiting for you. :thumbsup:

My hen's cone is bright red. That's what scares me. I really don't know what to do. But, she is still listless. She does eat and I left their heat on. They get fed well, I don't think I am letting them down there. Oh me!! I am trying to be realistic and accept that things happen. Maybe, I have to accept that I may lose her.?????


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone 

Hope all is having a good weekend. Started a post and lost it. But, overall am glad HP is well. Was intending to respond to posts and totally lost all of my responses. I guess it happens. So, good night and all have a good evening. I will try again tomorrow. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> HP I am so glad your tests came back so good. Healthy, the future is out there waiting for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> My hen's cone is bright red. That's what scares me. I really don't know what to do. But, she is still listless. She does eat and I left their heat on. They get fed well, I don't think I am letting them down there. Oh me!! I am trying to be realistic and accept that things happen. Maybe, I have to accept that I may lose her.?????


One site I found said they usually don't make it past 4 or 5. I have some that are 3 years old. Or maybe they are 4. Hmmmm. It is hard to remember. I also have some that are younger.

http://www.rootsimple.com/2011/08/how-long-do-chickens-live/


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all.

Sun was shining....37*......and I have the man-flu.:-(


----------



## Celeste

It finally stopped raining. I tried riding in the arena, but it was really wet. I took her out for 1/2 mile. She was perfect except at the very first of our going out. She saw DH standing there and was hoping that he would scratch her head and give her kisses and wanted to stay with him.

I had been working so hard on the house cleaning rampage that I didn't feel like riding at all. In fact, I felt like I was going to die. Then I got to thinking, if I die, it would be a shame to not get on the horse first. I felt much better after the ride.

I will be so mad if I do all this cleaning and DH's company welches out on coming....


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Sun was shining....37*......and I have the man-flu.:-(


Sorry that you have the man-flu. It seems to be going around this thread.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Sun was shining....37*......and I have the man-flu.:-(


ooops.....:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up, brain-dead after long class, but at least the brains stayed with me long enough today to pass the tests. Next Saturday is the last class; groups will be running scenios, w/"magic dummies" as patients. The high-techness of those will be interesting. TG this is almost over. Oh, thanks for the nice weather-Monday thought, Ellen, but w/schedule change since all of Feb & into March, don't have Mondays off. The rest of March is schedule-up-in-the-air at work. Horse time is just having to wait).

I did have a thought about your chicken, Ellen, from the not-so-joke about transporting goaties; maybe bring that chicken into your kitchen, in a crate, to nurse her. Is she old? Might be her time, but maybe if she's old your unusually harsh winter just got to her & she can be cozied back for another warm season.

HP, relieved that nothing seems to be horribly wrong. Whew..

Phantom, "I don't know a darned thing" about training for what you do, but you certainly are tenacious. Cool pics!

Celeste, kudos on all the cleaning & for making a ride the one last thing you did before you croaked (not). Lol!

Nicker, get better fast...flu no fun at all...

I think I've caught up well, got to be on & unwind anyway.

Later all. have to go get ready for early a.m. work tomorrow & onto the work-week.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Sun was shining....37*......and I have the man-flu.:-(



Awww. Me too. :-(. I don't know if I caught it from DS or from one of you guys...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> That is easy. You put them on a blanket in a dog crate and then bring them home and put them in your kitchen...........


But where do I get them from?? I don't want to get lost in the woods, and someone has eaten all the crumbs...I only have one large dog crate...


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: So happy to hear you got a clean bill of health!! Can't wait to see those Morgans.

TJ: One more week, then it's back to Horse Mondays!! 

Tracey: looking forward to the puppy pictures. Get well soon. 

Nicker: Get well soon too! 

Ellen: so sorry about your little hen. :hug:I don't know a thing about chickens, so sorry. 

Blue: did your dog get de-skunked? 

Phantom: those boys of yours need a stern talking too. Play time is on their days off...

How cool you got your parking fee back. 

Roadyy: how did Amber do at the show? Did you sneak over to watch? 

I had fun at cardio tennis today, it was a small group of 7, so coach gave me and another lady some lessons on backhand, and man did that help our playing!! I actually got some points today once we started playing. 

First we played "Chicago" which i never did really figure out those rules, then on to "net ball" which is really fast and fun. 

The pasture was still quite muddy and slippery, so I wasn't able to do much with Chivas, but it always makes me happy just to be on my horse


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> But where do I get them from?? I don't want to get lost in the woods, and someone has eaten all the crumbs...I only have one large dog crate...


Two baby goats (Hansel and Gretel) will fit in one large dog crate.


----------



## SueC

I promised I'd post photos when completing the bookshelf. Finally I'm done:



















It was a much appreciated 7th wedding anniversary present for my husband. Along with a one kilogram chocolate-coated home-made marzipan heart.


More photos of main goings on and all the animals since Christmas here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

Click on any photo for captions.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen: So glad to hear you and your bionic knees are ok. Maybe better not to be doing 3am critter checks in the winter. I noticed there was a full moon last night, so maybe that is the cause of your wandering...
> :happydance:


AA I am glad them bionic knees got past my 3 a.m. frolic in the barn yard. There was a full moon that night, but I am afraid I tend to wander anyway. I have decided that as I get older, I am going to have a 10 ft fence put around the house and barn area. That way, when I really get prone to 'wander', I can't wander far enough to get lost.:lol::lol::lol:

Last night when I was trying to go to sleep, the bionic thing came to mind. and I kept hearing that bionic noise the 6 million $ man use to make when he would leap around. At least it was not the Narwhal song.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

It is going to be nice today. Still very muddy because of the slow run off from the ice melt. I am hoping now that it will dry up enough for me to get some spuds in the ground. Almost late planting them. Now, maybe I will be seeing some serious garden time. 

PH13 Went back and read your post where you were riding and ponying the boys. Pics are beautiful, but 9 degress.:shock: It still amazes me that you get out in those temps. Tough lady!!!!!

Celeste Thanks for the site reference. Well, I guess it is time to add some more hens to my flock. Sounds like 5 of my girls are in their golden years like me. I had heard varying ages, but the longer life span info must not have been accurate and creditable. 

Glad your ride went well. Sounds like your mare like being petted as much as mine.

Nickers Sorry to hear you have been strickened with the flu. One ?, why is it called the man flu? Just curious. Is it like when it is referred to as the bird bird flu or swine flu? :? Well, anyway, hope you feel better soon.

TJ Sorry about the schedule change. I am glad your classes are almost over. Glad you did good. Now, it is time for brain rest.

Koolio Oh no you too. I hope you get to feeling better soon.

AA Sounds like you have been reminiscing. I remember the trail of bread crumbs being eaten by the birds. Don't get lost in the woods, Big Foot is out there.:shock:

SueC I see you and DH are still at it. Looks really good. 

Well, hope I didn't miss anything. Hope yall have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Ahhhh, I feel 100% better!!!!

Sleep, sleep, and more sleep does the body good!

I don't know about others' man-flu, but I had mild stomach ache, chills, and sever body aches. My body felt SO heavy....all I did was lay around and slept all day. Didn't think I would be able to sleep last night....but I sure did!

Ellen, man-flu was brought up a while ago....one of our men was sick I believe.....man-flu....when you get the flu and are such a baby with it you can't do a thing for yourself. LOL

AA, one baby was sold yesterday! Another person is interested in a few!!! You better get up here!  My mom does transport them in a large dog crate in the back of her SUV. 

TJ, so happy you got your testing in! WOOHOO

Ellen so sorry about your chicken, but I Thought the same thing....it's getting up there in age.

Roady, I agree with Celeste, horses keep a kid out of trouble.....well, actually, don't they keep us all out of trouble? 

Wed. when I had the farrier come, I headed down to the restroom to change...there was HC (head cheerleader) and some others standing around talking about students. :evil: B/c I had a horse commitment, I was on my way. There ya go.....horses keep adults aout of trouble too! :wink:

Sun is already out, birds are chirping LOUDLY, high of 40 today, and I feel so much better......you know what that means! Saddle time!! 

Have a good dayu all!!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Thanx for clearing up my confusion re man flu. Hope you get to feeling better. Yes, sleep is the best medicine for you.

My hen is looking much better this a.m.. I guess the warmer weather will do them good. I am thinking about getting some chicks this week to keep the flock going. Last week I got some customers who want to buy eggs from me. That will help with offsetting the chicken food expense.

Have a good day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Ahhhh, I feel 100% better!!!!
> 
> 
> AA, one baby was sold yesterday! Another person is interested in a few!!! You better get up here!  My mom does transport them in a large dog crate in the back of her SUV.


So glad you are feeling better! 

I don't know where to get them from :? tell her to load them up and come on down :wink:


----------



## clueless in new mex

Hello I am 47 use to ride in my teens. Married had kids now I am back trying too learn to ride again..my son traded his 4 wheeler for a horse for my 40th b day. Owner said she was boom proof. Long store short she was a lot of horse and I was on the ground more then in the saddle. I found her the perfect home then found my new love Tardy a 16year old . now I have 7 horses all rescued.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Clueless! Your son trade his 4 wheeler for a horse for you? Atta boy!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Welcome Clueless! We are all looking forward to hearing more about your horse adventures.

Ellen - sorry about your hen. Maybe instead of a 10 foot fence, you could start with a long bungee cord that tes you to the house. That way it would always snap you back home again. :lol: 

Nicker - so glad you are feeling better. 

This flu sucks. I started with a back/neck ache last week that developed into a deep rumbling cough, stuffy nose, plugged ears, sore throat and fever and chills all night last night. I feel like I've been rolled on by a horse. No more chills / sweating this morning, so I hope I'm over the worst. I'm worried I picked up something at the hospital when I was visiting my aunt with pneumonia. Luckily I have a Dr appt early tomorrow morning to fill some prescriptions so I'll get a quick check up and maybe some additional drugs then. DH has been a gem and fed the ponies this morning for me. 

Yesterday, I was up and down but did get some horse time in. A short ride on Koolio with my dressage saddle reminded me how good a quality saddle can feel. I was amazed at how responsive he was with the dressage saddle. All the training we've been doing is paying off big time!

I also brought Sam and Sally into the barn for a good grooming. I think Sam has earned the title of "Worlds Hairiest Horse". I brushed him for about half an hour and lost my feet in the hair that came off him. In the end, it didn't look like I had done anything at all! I also shaved off his goats beard under his chin as it was about 6" long. I suspect he has some early signs of Cushings, but the vet says not to worry so long as he sheds out that long hair.

Here is a pic of the hairy bumble AFTER I groomed and shaved him.










I hope everyone has a great day!

Edit: Puppies were born in the wee hours of this morning. I'm waiting on the formal announcement as to how many etc.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Laundry, breakfast, TSC......and I guess I'm not 100%. After those few things...I started feeling wiped out again.

Did go to the barn. Always makes you feel good. Got one stall cleaned and a few piles from the pasture.

More rest and maybe in a couple hours I'll have my energy back to hitch a ride.  Sun is shining, gotta do it! 

Koolio, you got the man-flu big time! Hope you feel better!

AA, I would volunteer myself and my mom to haul them down....seriously, but right not I literally think my mother is on the verge of a nervous breakdown or something. :-( I've seen her like this once before, and that is when she was married to my father. I've had to pull the big guns out and call my uncle. She listens to him. I"m very concerned about her well being.

She looks OLD, cries at a drop of hat, snappy, angry......I really can't stand to be around her. I"ve been patient for MONTHS. We recently had it out, and hence why I called my uncle. I can only take so much when she is like this.....she wont listen to me.....so ......

Speaking of well being....I"m thinking of mine, and looking at this weeks calendar....it's PACKED! Something every night but Monday. Since I"ve run out of gas this weekend, I may make some changes in my schedule and take things off my plate.

Ellen, glad your chicken is better! TSC has their peeps for sale!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Day All:

Not a good day this hay was 70lbs. a bail.
I had to pay $6.70 a bail for it, pricy!








Hope all that are sick get well soon.


----------



## Blue

Wow! Maryland, what kind of hay is that? We're paying 15 and 16 a bale here now but green leafy 110# bales.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Ellen -* sorry about your hen. Maybe instead of a 10 foot fence, you could start with a long bungee cord that tes you to the house. That way it would always snap you back home again. :lol:
> 
> *I also brought Sam and Sally into the barn for a good grooming. I think Sam has earned the title of "Worlds Hairiest Horse". I brushed him for about half an hour and lost my feet in the hair that came off him. In the end, it didn't look like I had done anything at all! I also shaved off his goats beard under his chin as it was about 6" long. I suspect he has some early signs of Cushings, but the vet says not to worry so long as he sheds out that long hair.
> 
> Here is a pic of the hairy bumble AFTER I groomed and shaved him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Edit: Puppies were born in the wee hours of this morning. I'm waiting on the formal announcement as to how many etc.


I love the bungie cord idea. Much more economical.

You know that I have a soft spot in my heart for old man Sam. The wooly mammoth is loved. Please give that wooley mammoth much love for me.

Congrats on the pups.


----------



## ellen hays

Clueless I am glad you can handle the saddle ground contact better than I can. I really love those equines that are quiet. You are very adventurous. Stay safe. Very nice son for trading a prized possession for something for his mom.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

MR That looks like nice hay. I would say that you are a very saavy in hay purchasing skills. If you were closer, I would have you buy mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Slow down, we can't have a relapse. You don't need to over do. Tomorrow is another day untouched. There will be plenty of time to get things done. 

Oh, and I checked with TSC. They will be getting more chicks. I am hoping for Buff Orpingtons. Very good chickens.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

:thumbsup:


ellen hays said:


> Clueless I am glad you can handle the saddle ground contact better than I can. I really love those equines that are quiet. You are very adventurous. Stay safe. Very nice son for trading a prized possession for something for his mom. I have recently found a 16 yr old that is the best. Sounds likes you have found the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> Wow! Maryland, what kind of hay is that? We're paying 15 and 16 a bale here now but green leafy 110# bales.


The hay is a 2014 second cut of mixed grass.
Some green & red color is still strong in some of the bales.
Rye, Orchard, and a few others. Guessing about 5% clover & 10% Timothy.
Some bales contain some stick type material, not much.
Important part is no mold and horses love it.


----------



## Blue

Maryland Rider said:


> The hay is a 2014 second cut of mixed grass.
> Some green & red color is still strong in some of the bales.
> Rye, Orchard, and a few others. Guessing about 5% clover & 10% Timothy.
> Some bales contain some stick type material, not much.
> Important part is no mold and horses love it.


Wish I was there to get some. When that's available here it's anywhere from $17 to $20 per bale. (sigh)


----------



## Blue

That reminds me. A year, or a little over, ago there was a retired couple that moved in to our neighborhood. Real nice people, rode almost everyday. It it was hot, they'd be out at about 4 am, otherwise during the day. They moved here to be closer to their grandkids whose parents were transferred here from Missouri. They stayed about 6 months. When they realized how much they'd have to spend on hay, they ended up moving back to Missouri! Can't blame 'em. They said between the taxes and hay prices they were very disappointed.

Even from Missouri they recognized my German Shepherds and knew exactly who their great sire was from Gilbert. Small world.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Work got a little overwhelming. I ended up getting a rare snow day on both Thursday and Friday. That, and the fact that I was able to soak up some sun and warm temps have improved my mood considerably!

I have a 13 hr workday tomorrow and then Tuesday I have the day off to get some dental work done. (New crown) Wednesday, I leave for a 3 day conference in Williamsburg, VA. If I can just get through this week, things will settle down considerably. I have to work 2 weekends in April, but the weekdays are not as busy so I should be ok.

Still love the job, it's just this time of year is so busy with state reports and other paperwork.

Hubby and I were on for barn chores this morning. We fed 30 horses, mucked and rebedded 9 stalls, restocked the feed buckets, spread hay in 7 fields, and dealt with an escaped TB. :shock:

This horse once sold for over 100k. A very successful OTTB. I forgot that if you don't latch his stall door very securely, he will find a way out. And he did!
Luckily, the gate was closed and after he galloped around the farm for about 15 minutes like a fool, he was coaxed into his field with a bucket of grain!:evil:

Too much has happened for me to respond to everyone, but HP..so glad nothing is wrong and you were cleared by the doc.

TJ- congrats on surviving your tests...one more weekend! You can do it.

Nicker and everyone else suffering from man flu...take care of yourself! Nicker, hope your uncle talks to your mom soon!

Sue, pretty bookcases!

Ellen, glad your hen is looking better!

Welcome to the newbie...sorry I forgot your name. Can't go back and look, but welcome and we look forward to getting to know you.

Ricky, PH, AA, Blue, Celeste, MR, Stan, Koolio, and everyone else...I am waving hello!

Leaving you with a video of Blue we took yesterday. He discovered one of the barn cats and the feed room! Such a curious and quirky boy we have.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, Sam is just..cute...

Nicker, hope you got a ride in today, weather is getting better all 'round. Glad you feel better. Good luck revamping the schedule, get time for yourself to stay rested. Hope your Mom will get okay, that sounds edgy, at the least...

Me? Just enjoyed the 48-50 degrees & sunshine today, even 'tho at work. Such a huge relief, even helped to deal w/complainers (I swear 90% of my job is dealing w/complainers). Like, today, at end shift, lugging my work folder & coat & coffee cup into the office, was stopped by a woman that was all irate: "Why is that ambulance always parked around here??" (a private company, w/whom we have a contract, as share medical director; happened to be parked by the office at that time). I said, smiling, "Ma'am, they are staged here, to be close to us, to be of immediate service to...YOU". Her face dropped. She said..."...oh...." and walked away.) Hmmm. This month's "Notes From the Chief" in the community newspaper addresses what it is we DO, & listed the thousands (literally) of calls in areas of different types over the past year. Hopefully, will cause some of these people to THINK, before we are accused of "doing nothing" (just love that comment, on days when I get home & can barely eat for tiredness. Geez...people).

I do prefer animals. Whenever I can, I stop & chat w/residents walking their dogs. Good PR, & I can get a puppydog fix!(the pants can be brushed off, lol!

As for animals...have been looking at my March schedule & trying to figure out/formulate an email to Janice, for when I can possibly come back for lessons. Included in the miasma & up & downness of the whole thing, barring someone getting sick/just plain quitting, I still have to figure a time to get a tax appt (like, soon as possible, after a reasonable payday). Looking like April, at the moment, between "when do I do the tax appt?", last class on the 14th, 20-21 off, which I just may need for home, then work 7 days straight to get back onto Sun-Mon off...if the assistant Chief decides. You see the miasma of it all, lol!

I'm starting to think that on the 20th or 21st I may ask to just come out & hang out for awhile & maybe pick up poo, just for the doing of it & to be around the horses.

Just "thinking out loud" here....

I had scraped off my muck boots into the bag I keep them in, to use the boots for the winter weather at work. Never got around to dumping the dirt out of the bag. The other day, actually sniffed the stuff, to see if there was the aroma....nope. Now, that's SAD lol!!! Poor Terry, needs horsebreath!! I really laughed at myself, it was too funny!

Someone said recently Spring comes eventually. Thank God. This has been a rough winter on everyone I know.

I've rambled way enough (you can tell I've gotten unwound from the class thing...I'll do next Saturday's things just fine. I've been way too hard on myself, but have received excellent advice from here & at work, all along. Thank you).

For those who have horses, please give them a pet in my name...or a good Spring grooming, better yet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> The hay is a 2014 second cut of mixed grass.
> Some green & red color is still strong in some of the bales.
> Rye, Orchard, and a few others. Guessing about 5% clover & 10% Timothy.
> Some bales contain some stick type material, not much.
> Important part is no mold and horses love it.


That sounds like the hay I get, down to the twiggy type material. My horses love it too! Jay's gotten very fat on it!

I pay $4 a bale. I'd say the bale is 45-50#.


----------



## clueless in new mex

Not too many horse adventures. Taken riding lessons I wish there were 
Riding clubs to get in more practice. I have 5 quarter horses 1 Minnie and 1 quarter pony they each have there own personalities. I was at the point were my kids were grown and all I did was work. My friends and family all told me I was stressed. I just new nothing made me happy. Then my son bought me Nikiy she was under weight but still pretty. But once she gained weight she was too much horse for me . she knew I did
not know and she took advantage  I found her a new home with a more experienced rider. Took me a year to find Tardy he is western pleasure trained 
We bonded right away. I have slowly added to my group . someone will have a horse too old or maybe got hurt and could no longer work so I got another one or I got two babies from auction mothers were sold and no one wanted to mess with colts .I had good luck taming and rehoming some kept two one paint mare and 
quarter pony. So now 7 years later I have my small heard who I hope to have till death due us part .no stress just happiness .


----------



## phantomhorse13

Welcome clueless!

Hope everyone else enjoyed their weekend. :wave:


Today, DH and I took advantage of the warmer weather to get the boys out. DH has been suffering with not only a man-cold, but also some sciatica issues. He hasn't been able to ride much, so some saddle time was wonderful for him. The sun was peeking out as we tacked up, but as soon as we got on, the clouds started building, and the wind picked up. It eventually had the audacity to spit some snow on us! But we kept going anyway. Tried to get out on some actual trail (versus the 2 mile loop around the farm), but found the going very unpredictable. Eventually turned back and did the loop a couple times to finish up.





























After finishing with the boys, I got a call from my SIL. She hadn't expected to be able to ride today, but some plans had changed and she was going out after all. Seeing as I was still in my riding clothes, it was a no-brainer! The sun had come back out, but the wind was still pretty brisk. Actual temp was in the uppers 30Fs and with the strong wind the real feel was in the teens, which didn't feel too bad. Just goes to show how terrible the weather has been, for teens to feel not bad!!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Sun was shining....37*......and I have the man-flu.:-(


Does that mean you are moaning and near death.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yes Stanley, I was! :wink:

I did get a ride in yesterday in between naps. I have no idea how many hours of sleep I got....but it was a LOT....and I still slept the entire night through.

I definitely needed it, and needed it to get through the week. It will be busy, but good stuff.

Tonight is free, tomoroow I will stop at a t-shirt shop and design RIDE STRONG shirts, then on to Canine Good Citizen Part 2. Wed. after school stuff, Thursday RIDE STRONG and clean my classroom. This is the night of our Therapy dog training, but since I"m not eligible for real testing, I'm not going to go....because.....Friday my guest from Corgi's district will arrives!! I need to have my room clean, organized, and my ducks in a row. That may take a while! 

Have a great week all!!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Internet is acting like a Monday and doing everything with a hangover. Veerrrryyyyy Ssssllloooowwwwlllllyyyy So I want to get this post up before it gets worse.

Here are pics from the weekend.

First the finshed trailer minus the final coat on the dividers.
















While looking for the saddle soap Friday night to clean her saddle we found this in her first helmet. No eggs and we went ahead and returned it without touching any interior parts, only the helmet itself. We will clean it properly once they are done with it.









Saturday we went to Amber and Rowdy's first horse show. This was only to get Rowdy exposed to other horses and people to see how he would react more than for actual winning as Shannon only had Rowdy for a week. He did great as he didn't cal to other horses or try to eat or kick them. Success. 








Had to get our cousin a ride too. She is horse crazy and will hopefull start taking lessons with Amber.
















Her coach got 4th in her class and Amber got 3rd. Or last for both. however you want to look at it.. lol He successfully completed both classes so it was a win!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yes Stanley, I was! :wink:
> 
> 
> Have a great week all!!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


 
That was not man flu. That was women flu. 
Man flu, we only have the moaning no near death experience. Our flu is designed to get some TLC. Once achieved we get well enough to go fishing if the mates call.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, glad you got out with pretty good bill of health.


Ellen, glad the hen is doing better and you aren't too bruised from the slip.


MN17, hope things with your mom get better soon and congrats on the farrier class deal. Also glad you are feeling better.

MR, looking forward to your full recovery and some trail pics again.

Clueless, welcome to the thread and looking forward to more from you.

Ladona, glad you are well and spending great time with DH, TB and the barn. Hope things settle down soon so you can really enjoy you time. Great video.


Stan, hope your case ends soon and gets your nerves settled.


Dawn, glad you were able to hold on and stay on with the ditch diver in hand.



Tracey, hope you get well quickly too.


Terry, I am looking forward to your renewed horse Mondays.

I think I got everyone. 

For those I missed I send a wave.


----------



## SueC

*Ladona*, thank you for a most entertaining film clip of your horse and the cat. DH and I much enjoyed that clip. What a persistent, clever, switched-on character Blue is!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang, just lost my whole post. Will try again later...

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Blue

Morning!

I've been trying to keep up all weekend and things are moving quickly. Glad everyone is keeping busy. DIL and I went to an obstacle clinic on Saturday. It was wonderful to be warm! Her horse, Chip, did really well on most things, but then got to the cowboy curtain and absolutely refused! Poor girl was frustrated. Why is he learning everything else but not this? I told her "this" is a whole different ball game. Then felt bad because my horse only balked at it for a minute then scooted through. Going back he didn't balk at all. After that I had him standing there eating the "drapes". Had to explain to her that for one thing I've had this horse a long time, he trusts me and knows me, plus he's a whole different personality. Chip has only been with us a few months and has no clue about any of this. She did get him through, but then had to go through it all over again coming back the other way. From what I saw, yes he was fearful the first time, but a after that he just was being stubborn. I think he's gotten away with some things in the past doing these very things and now thinks that if he misbehaves long enough he'll get his way. DIL has finally given me permission to ride him and tell her what I think. Yay! He's got a great lope, smooth trot and straight walk. I don't see him afraid, I see him as obstinate. We're going to set up some of the more scary things here so she can practice without dozens of strangers shouting advice at her.

Anyway, came home exhausted but happy. Went to dinner and fell asleep early. Sunday was another beautiful day and spent outside getting stalls raked out. 2 or 3 times a year I get in and really rake out the yuck and replace with new soil. It's that time. Ugh! That is heavy work.

*Phantom*, your tenacity in riding amazes me. What do you wear to keep your legs warm? I've tried riding in weather in the 30's and my legs get so cold they burn. Love the pics!

*Roadyy*, How cool to find a nest in the helmet. Glad you didn't touch anything. Rowdy looks really good and Amber looks pretty proud.

*Stan*, Women aren't allowed to get the flu. It is nothing more than an inconvenience that allows laundry to fall behind and makes dinner late. Much like a broken ankle or wrist. We could moan all we want, but nobody hears it.

Everyone else, Spring is coming! Waving :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Anita, I will speak to Shannon about Darmbuie tomorrow night. 

Can you send me all the info again with pictures? You know I never remember to save them to my phone before clearing my text history.lol


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Morning!
> 
> Anyway, came home exhausted but happy. Went to dinner and fell asleep early. Sunday was another beautiful day and spent outside getting stalls raked out. 2 or 3 times a year I get in and really rake out the yuck and replace with new soil. It's that time. Ugh! That is heavy work.
> 
> *Phantom*, your tenacity in riding amazes me. What do you wear to keep your legs warm? I've tried riding in weather in the 30's and my legs get so cold they burn. Love the pics!
> 
> *Roadyy*, How cool to find a nest in the helmet. Glad you didn't touch anything. Rowdy looks really good and Amber looks pretty proud.
> 
> *Stan*, Women aren't allowed to get the flu. It is nothing more than an inconvenience that allows laundry to fall behind and makes dinner late. Much like a broken ankle or wrist. We could moan all we want, but nobody hears it.
> 
> Everyone else, Spring is coming! Waving :wave:


 
Blue, I think I speak for all men. We here it, the moan I mean, loud and clear its just, well, really, it interferes with our fishing.

As for the laundry a quick dip in the lake or river while cooling down from the exertion of waiting for the big one to bite gets the clothes clean. I have also found hang the washing on the line dry, then put the hose on them. Only takes a couple of minutes.

As for dinner, on the way to the clothes line flash the BBQ into life. By the time the clothes have had a sprinkling it is up to heat, a potato or two in its jacket wrapped in silver foil with a knob of butter. Some greens in a pot of water and have a beer. Give it 15 minutes and throw on the steak, or the fish caught earlier and have another beer, or a corn derivative.:wink:

Vacuum cleaning the house. I have found a much faster way than the sucking method. I have a strong fan. I walk from room to room pushing the dust before me and finish in the lounge where we have large double opening ranch slider doors and just push the dust out through the opening with the fan.

It beats the vacuum method. I keep telling SWMBO that dragging her bottom lip over the carpet, sucking in while she goes forward is the reason she has chapped lips and that dry cough.

And in finishing, spider webs. Leave them alone in the summer. They are great at catching the little flying biting things that attack when one is asleep or watching TV. Also saves on fly spray. In the winter clean them out. Its time saving as well. They rebuild their webs in the summer but slow right down in the winter so its only a once a year clean up. 

So with all of the time saving tips you have time to enjoy women flu, broken ankle, even have more time for horse riding.

I'm off now, most likely it's time to take cover in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Blue

Yes Stan. Spend a little time in your corner. And when you come out, you are now in charge of all cleaning, laundry and cooking! 

That's what you get for having such good ideas.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, your tenacity in riding amazes me. What do you wear to keep your legs warm? I've tried riding in weather in the 30's and my legs get so cold they burn. Love the pics!


I ride in a pair of winter riding tights (which are basically tights with polar fleece on the inside with a pair of winter leggings under them. Wool socks and my magic Mountain Horse tall boots. If its really really windy or going to be wet, I have windproof, waterproof chaps I put on as a top layer. Haven't used those any this season. My biggest issue was my feet freezing. I swore I would never wear "tall boots" after leaving the show world, but the pair of winter ones I have now are magic, as they are the ONLY things that keep my feet toasty. I like them so much I bought a second pair and put them away for when I wreck the current ones. But they are on their second winter and still going strong!


Just when I thought my days were improving, things took a dramatic downturn today. My dog Mia (the one who goes trail riding with me) stopped eating over the weekend, so today I took her to work for some bloodwork. She has a history of pancreatitis, so I didn't want to mess around. Unfortunately, my fears were confirmed with her horrendous bloodwork: her gallbladder value was 100 times what it should be and her liver values were so high, even with dilution we couldn't get a number from the machine. So when I was done my shift at work, I drove the 2 hours back to the ER facility I used to work for.

While I haven't worked there in over 2 years, I still know a lot of the staff, so that got in the door and bumped to the head of the ultrasound line (ultrasound doctor is a good friend). Instead of having to sit in the lobby and wait, I was able to go back to ultrasound/cardiology and wait there. Mia was much happier waiting on a bed there than on the lobby floor. Ultrasound showed that indeed her pancreas was angry again, and by proxy her gallbladder. She was admitted to the hospital for treatment. Here's hoping the medical management works, or surgery is the next step. *sigh*

Luckily for me, my parents live about 5 miles from the emergency place, so I am staying with them for the next couple days. Work was able to rearrange schedules and give me until Thursday off. Any and all prayers/vibes for my lovely Mia would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## corgi

Prayers for Mia! Keep us updated.


----------



## Koolio

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Mia...


----------



## Blue

O dear. Strong energy for Mia! Big hug!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hugs and prayers for MIa! :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Poor Mia! Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Roadyy

More prayers for the doctors and medicine to help Mia.


----------



## tjtalon

Prayers for Mia...


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I am so sorry Mia is having problems. She is a pretty girl and I hope she is well soon. :hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Can someone help me find the remote to my AC unit? I had it yesterday, but it has come up missing. No worries it is set to 71 and has made it comfortable now coming in from all that heat outside. I think I will make it mandatory for the guys to bring all their welding repairs to my shop so I can stay out of the heat. Sweat dripping down into my eyes and burning, can't see where I'm going. So much warmth down here. phew...


----------



## Blue

It's hard work isn't Roadyy?


----------



## Celeste

I hope Mia feels better soon. Sending prayers and good wishes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So far so good with Mia. She has been on lots of fluids, a couple different antibiotics (ampi and metronidazole for the medicals amongst us), denamarin for her liver, pepcid for her stomach, and pain meds (fent to start, then backed off to buprenex). She is still a touch dry and still yellow, but is bright and alert and not getting any worse. Went to see her this morning:











Will go back and visit her again this evening after dinner. Assuming all has gone well during the day, she may be offered some food tonight to see if her appetite has returned. She will stay overnight and will have bloodwork checked in the morning. Where her values are going will determine the next step.

Thanks for all the well wishes, keep em coming!


----------



## Happy Place

PH13 I am hoping for the very best for Mia. She sure is a sweet looking girl!

After coming home from the hospital on Saturday I was whipped! I slept most of Saturday and took a nap on Sunday too. I never made it to the barn. I think a couple days to relax is not a bad thing. I was tired after work on Monday and today too so I just ate an early dinner and spent nearly 2 hours catching up on the forum! 

It's been in the upper 40s for 3 days. I saw 2 bluebirds in my yard. We still have snow but the mud is starting to take over. My chicken coop is surrounded by a mote, good thing my muck boots don't leak LOL

Interesting stuff at work. We 're almost finished state testing. I was asked to proctor the make up days next week.I have 9 kids one day and 23 the next. The testing supervisor said she would feel better having me do it because she won't be in that building and she trusts my experience. That was nice to hear. She also sent me a thank you card for helping with the testing last week! I think she would be a good one to ask for a letter of recommendation. Always good to have current stuff in your portfolio. I have 3 weeks left in this position...if the lady comes back to work. I also heard that the district may be offering buy outs for early retirement. There is one more counselor who is looking to retire soon. If they offer the buy out, she will take it and recommend me for her job! Thinks are looking good, it's just a wait and see.

Next weekend is the Stallion Expo. Stacy Westfall is presenting several clinics, there is a rodeo, mounted police, a barn yard pull and driving teams (and tons of shopping!). I can't wait to go!


----------



## Stan

Rick I'm glad to hear the temps are still high where you live as with ours. 82 deg today that's in American terms. 

Winter is still a way off yet.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Need to do some catching up here....another crazy busy week for me. I guess that is a good thing....that means I'm accomplishing something! 

Oh the irony.....today we are working with our 'scores'. Gues who I am paired up with......King Arrogance and his faithful head cheerleader. :-(

I have to say....Im having a little fun here. I usually share my goings on with people. I've stopped. They don't really care anyway if we passed puppy school or whatever......

I do have a lot of things going on that I am proud of, but.....

NO one knows I created a shirt for RIDE STRONG. Which I am very proud of.  No one knows I have a guest coming from Virginia Friday. No one knows RIDE STRONG will become an official activity soon......

Seems childish I guess....but for once I enjoy keeping some little 'secrets' to myself. I get less disappointed this way, and I can quietly relish in my happiness and privacy. It's a new feeling for me, and I am enjoing it.

ON the otherhand, HC is enjoying boasting about this that and the next....which is always typical. She' a one upper. Now...with my new attitude....she can all day long if she wants to!! :thumbsup: More power to her. LOL

Thanks for listening. I have t catch up now.

Talk soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome Clueless!* What a wonderful son to buy you a horse! My family aslways says I have plenty...

*PH13:* Praying Mia continues to improve. 

*Sue:* That is a fabulous bookcase! So HUGE it sould fit everything for years to come! Loved looking at all the pictures, your straw bale house is the coolest thing ever. Love it. 

All your critters look so good, even the cows are sleek and pretty! I would never thought of a cow being pretty, but yours are :wink: 

*Tracey:* Can't wait to see those puppy pictures. 

*HP:* The job sounds like it is going very well! Praying it turns into a full time position, it sounds like they really do appriciate you! 

I am sure you needed a good long sleep after your hospital stay. 

*Ladona*: Blue is such a character! Enjoyed the video. 

*Roadyy*: Congrats to Amber! She and Rowdy look so good together, makes me smile to see them. 

The trailer looks very nice, good job! 

*Nicker:* going to pm you

*TJ:* I was thinking of you last night, as I stood surrounded by my horses breathing in the odor of wet horse...pungent but still pleasant. 

It has been raining all week, and the pasture is a muddy mess. Nearly got stuck bringing grain out in the car. no more driving in the pasture for a while. 

Have to wait until everything drys out before I can trailer anywhere. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Got a call on the way home from work letting me know the farrier was at the barn. So all 3 of mine got trimmed and the rest of the barn as well. They still appreciate me turning them on to her. We talked for a few minutes after the last horse was done about other goings on then she had to run on. 


I spoke about the property we are looking at buying and she trimmed the owners horses when they were still living there. Gave me a little insight on the property and owners. Good to know.

We are expecting the rain to start soon and go through Sunday. Church has the Easter Egg Hunt set up for this Saturday which is calling for 80% rain. I haven't heard a postponement yet.

I have decided to take the car I bought for Jesa's mom to a mechanic shop to replace the thermostat. It is a front wheel drive V8 which doesn't allow much room to work on anything. Then the blocks go and put the thermostat housing down on the side of the motor between the AC compressor and the radiator with the AC cooling lines running under the housing. The compressor has to be removed to get to the housing. NO THANK YOU!!!!!! I have no desire to tackle that project. I told her to talk to some of her mechanic friends and if they wanted to tackle it then give her a good price to be added into her total with me.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: You GO girlfriend!!

HP, the job sounds good, sounds like they appreciate you, for sure..

Phantom, fingers crossed for Mia's strong recovery..

Rick, hope your Easter Egg Hunt doesn't get rained out..

Thanks, AA! Maybe somewhere in the supra-consciousness we all share I got a whiff...!

Later, all, have to go to work...


----------



## Roadyy

HP I hope the position works out for you and a raise to boot.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, poor Mia. She looks like such a good girl. Kiss her nose for me.

*Happy*, it sounds like it's getting closer to closer to that job just working out fine. Glad you got some rest. Why is it you go to the hospital where you're supposed to get well, but can't sleep and get some decent food until they release you? 

*Stan*, winter _will_ get there eventually, then we'll be the warm ones.

*Nicker*, I don't think that's childish at all. I wish I could see HC's face when she finds out all of your _real_ accomplishments. Good for you! And when do we get to see a picture of your shirts? Does Piper get one?

*Anita*, sorry it's such a muddy mess for you. We just got dried out here. 

*Roadyy*, I can't believe official Spring and Easter is almost here! Valentine's Day was just last week right? We have a '79 Bronco that we're hoping to restore. It runs great right now, but every now and then husband has to get in there and replace something. That 351 is pretty simple stuff. Way different than the newer stuff! He had to replace a sensor on our 2000 Excursion. Never again.!

I put up a cowboy curtain for DIL to practice with Chip and added a bell in my willow tree for my Piper. I tried to put one up for her when we buried her but the ladder kept sinking in the mud. There's 6 bells out there now and it sounds real pretty when the breezes blow.

Well, better get on with my day. :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Here is looking in the engine compartment then looking down between the motor and radiator to see the square housing at the end of the house. Which is the thermostat housing.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

How's everyone doing? Hope very good. I am still tromping in mud up to my ankles, but very proud to have my tall rubber boots. I had to move some fancy daylilies yesterday and clump them where I could put some fencing around them. Something was eating them as soon as any green emerged. Well, found some rabbit droppings. So now I know the culprit. The plants have put out 1/2" since yesterday. I really hope they bloom this year. I bought them last year. 

Rick Did ya find your a/c remote? The trailer is really starting to look good. Hope Amber is still pleased as punch over Rowdy. She sure is growing. Not a little girl anymore, but a very lovely young lady.

Nickers I think it is a good strategy to keep everything under wraps on the job front. Just keep the Nickers research and development at full steam ahead. When Ride Strong surfaces as a huge success, you will probably see THEM sitting around looking very unimportant.

HP Wish I was closer to Mich, I would love to go to the Expo. Sounds like fun. Hope everything on the job front pans for you. Good luck.

Stanley 82 degrees. Perfect temp. I am envious, but in a friendly kind of way.

PH13 Hope Mia is better. She sure is fortunate to have you to love her so much. She can't help but get better. She knows she is loved, that's the best meds ever.

Ladonna Cute video of Blue. He is very inquisitive. 

AA My place is the same way, mud everywhere. The good thing is, the ground will be perfect for a good stand of hay when it warms up and the grass starts growing. I can hear Angel munching now:lol:

Speaking of Angel, I need to put on my boots and put her out so she can get some exercise. The back area has much better drainage and is not so muddy.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Nickers I think it is a good strategy to keep everything under wraps on the job front. Just keep the Nickers research and development at full steam ahead. When Ride Strong surfaces as a huge success, you will probably see THEM sitting around looking very unimportant.


I suspect that rather than sit around looking unimportant, they will instead brag that they have always worked closely with Nickers, and that they are great friends and colleagues, and haven't we all done a great job unlike "those people". :lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope those that are dealing with the mud are drying out.. or at least not getting stuck.

*Sue*: bookcase is fantastic. i would have killed for something like that for all my books before i tried to go digital (yuck).

*HP*: glad work is going well.. hope it turns into a full time position

*Rick*: hope the car is a straightforward fix. don't blame you for not wanting to have that fun on your own. Also hope things more forward on the property!




NickerMaker71 said:


> Oh the irony.....today we are working with our 'scores'. Gues who I am paired up with......King Arrogance and his faithful head cheerleader.


Did you consider they put those two with you because you had the highest scores and therefore would potentially be the best influence on the new guy (who likely doesn't have any scores) and the HC needs to improve her scores? That would be a good plan on management's part (esp if they don't realize you don't get along). Just keep on keeping on.

And I too want to see the ride strong shirts!!


Mia seemed brighter when we visited this morning, but her bloodwork was horrible. Her gallbladder value (tbili) went up to 21 (it was 7.9 monday--0.8 is the high end of normal) and her liver values are still >2000 (high normal being 100). She still doesn't want to eat.  Spoke with not only the doctor directly in charge of her case but one of the criticalists.. we plan to throw everything medically possible at her for the next 24 hours (fluids, antibiotics, steriods, liver meds, pain meds, stomach meds) and pray. If her values go up, surgery is the only treatment left. If her values stabilize (or better yet go down) then we can continue with medical management.

I am trying very hard to keep an upbeat spirit about it.. but its not easy. I am trying to focus on the fact she seemed brighter despite her bloodwork.


----------



## Blue

Aaawww, Phantom, still thinking of you and Mia. You're doing everything you can. I just have no words right now. You already know them all.:hug:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Here is looking in the engine compartment then looking down between the motor and radiator to see the square housing at the end of the house. Which is the thermostat housing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 610562
> 
> 
> View attachment 610570


I'm lucky to find the dipstick thingy for my oil:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I suspect that rather than sit around looking unimportant, they will instead brag that they have always worked closely with Nickers, and that they are great friends and colleagues, and haven't we all done a great job unlike "those people". :lol::lol:


:clap::clap::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Aaawww, Phantom, still thinking of you and Mia. You're doing everything you can. I just have no words right now. You already know them all.:hug:


Phantom, I was thinking of what to say, but Blue says it best. Thoughts & prayers to you & your Mia....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> I suspect that rather than sit around looking unimportant, they will instead brag that they have always worked closely with Nickers, and that they are great friends and colleagues, and haven't we all done a great job unlike "those people". :lol::lol:


OH, Celeste, you know my coworkers! LOL

Yep today was OK, but King Midas (my new name for him) and HC were making excuses for poor test scores up one side and down the other. I just sat there and click clacked at my keyboard thinking.....ya right. Try TEACHING instead of running a cyber school in your room. :evil:

Then later, my latest mentee came to me saying she heard my kids had done really well, "What am I doing?" She was sincere. ( I like her, but she is getting swept up with HC.)

Her teaching partner, my 'former' very good guy friend (but his wife now has issues with me, although I am happily married:evil says....well, she's doing XYZ with T, right? I give him the WT BEEP look cause he has no flipping clue what I do in my room. He's Mr. 3:15. (that's our contract time). He TOO is making excuses.

Bottom line peeps......it's time, effort, and energy....that's what I am DOING!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yes, I'm smiling!  I"m proud of my kiddos.

NOw.....back to catching up here............


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> I'm lucky to find the dipstick thingy for my oil:shock:


I agree....I have no idea what you just said Roaddy. But I CAN put in my own windshield wiper fluid! :thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> I agree....I have no idea what you just said Roaddy. But I CAN put in my own windshield wiper fluid! :thumbsup:


I have no idea how to do that. I just ask DH.........:lol:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, make sure your little kiddos know how proud you are! I think that's one of the things I resented about school, was never hearing "good". You worked hard for this, and so did they! Was that out of line?

*TJ*, how are you doing? Holding up ok?

*Ellen*, I'm really looking forward to some pictures girlfriend!


I've always checked the oil and tire pressure myself, but last weekend husband taught me how to check the power steering and AT fluid. Now I can't remember which one needs to be checked while running and which one needs to be checked "hot". O my! Whatever will I do? I know… make sure he gets a good dinner and then tell him my wonderful '79 bronco drove a little "off" today. He'll go check it.:lol:

I've got the best husband in the world.


----------



## AnitaAnne

blue said:


> *nicker*, make sure your little kiddos know how proud you are! I think that's one of the things i resented about school, was never hearing "good". You worked hard for this, and so did they! Was that out of line?
> 
> *tj*, how are you doing? Holding up ok?
> 
> *ellen*, i'm really looking forward to some pictures girlfriend!
> 
> 
> I've always checked the oil and tire pressure myself, but last weekend husband taught me how to check the power steering and at fluid. Now i can't remember which one needs to be checked while running and which one needs to be checked "hot". O my! Whatever will i do? I know… make sure he gets a good dinner and then tell him my wonderful '79 bronco drove a little "off" today. He'll go check it.:lol:
> 
> I've got the best husband in the world.


AMEN sister!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue:* I love the bells in the tree idea, made me tear up while smiling. 

How is your dog that found the skunk? Still stinkin'? 

*Nicker:* can't wait to see those club shirts. Bravo to you and your class for all the hard work. :clap: Let the others dream of even being half as successful as you are. 

*PH13:* Poor Mia, what a brave girl she is. Praying the aggressive treatment works. 

*Ellen:* It is so muddy here, and more rain in the forcast until Sunday. I do try to think about how good it will be for the hay, but I need to get some more hay in, and at this rate, I will have to carry a bale at a time about 150' to get it in the barn. *sigh*

I saw lots of baby chicks at the local feed store. Very tempting, but I don't think I am set up good for tiny chicks. Better wait and save the pen for Hansel and Gretel.

Speaking of hay, Blue the prices you stated for hay are astounding!! I think it might be cheaper to buy a load from a neighboring state. I can understand why that couple went back home...


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> I'm lucky to find the dipstick thingy for my oil:shock:


The first thing that came to my mind was. You need oil.
Then I realised you were talking about a car engine.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, make sure your little kiddos know how proud you are! I think that's one of the things I resented about school, was never hearing "good". You worked hard for this, and so did they! Was that out of line?
> 
> *TJ*, how are you doing? Holding up ok?
> 
> *Ellen*, I'm really looking forward to some pictures girlfriend!
> 
> 
> I've always checked the oil and tire pressure myself, but last weekend husband taught me how to check the power steering and AT fluid. Now I can't remember which one needs to be checked while running and which one needs to be checked "hot". O my! Whatever will I do? I know… make sure he gets a good dinner and then tell him my wonderful '79 bronco drove a little "off" today. He'll go check it.:lol:
> 
> I've got the best husband in the world.


You really know how to manipulate


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> I agree....I have no idea what you just said Roaddy. But I CAN put in my own windshield wiper fluid! :thumbsup:


 
He said don't buy a front wheel drive V8


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, make sure your little kiddos know how proud you are! I think that's one of the things I resented about school, was never hearing "good". You worked hard for this, and so did they! Was that out of line?


 NOt out of line at ALL! In fact, when I originally saw their scores I told them how proud I was of them, then I surprised them with DONUTS!!! For working so hard!!

Although a bit tough on them, I try very hard to tell them how well they are doing. I agree with you, people need to be told, even adults. 

You'll get more production out of yur workers the more you thank them and appreciate them. 

I have pics of the shirt coming. Just lost that hour when we sprung ahead....can't get caught up!

Have a good day all!!


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> The first thing that came to my mind was. You need oil.
> Then I realised you were talking about a car engine.


And here i was thinking I was just dehydrated:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Nicker*
> *TJ*, how are you doing? Holding up ok?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Holdin' up fine, Blue, thanks. Last class is Saturday, today my "friday". Alarm did go off way too early this morning. Got a cup of coffee, put the cup back on the coffee machine & proceeded to start carrying the pot to my desk. OOP:shock: A good night's sleep tonight is in order


----------



## tjtalon

Can't wait to get back to Janice's, lol!


----------



## Roadyy

Just reading about you ladies checking oil reminded me of a movie scene in a comedy. Bad thing Is I can't for the life of me remember the movie name as it is an older film. 

The scene was of this woman who was having buttock problems and had discreetly asked for a reference to a rearend specialist. She got a car rearend specialist and explained her issue. He advised her to oil it up and run it around the block a couple of times to warm it up and get it loosened up in there. 

I hate not remembering the movie names as it will drive me mad all day til I remember it. 

On a sleeker note,

We decided to ride out to the potential property to look at it after dropping Amber off at teen group at church. We also wanted to see about how long of a drive home for DW. 45 minutes in traffic.

I climbed the wooden fence to have a look at the pastures and such and I really like this place. The big back pasture has the slow rolling hill down from the front fence to about 2/3rds the way to the back fence where it flattens back out. The front pasture to the right of the house is nice and flat then the left pasture has a slight roll away from the house and back towards the back fence. The pastures will need refreshing as they look infested with weeds. Nothing a good fertilizing won't cure. The barn has small run ins for each of the 4 stalls that are not connected to the pastures. There is no cover other than trees in any of the pastures so I can only assume they brought the horses in for feeding and kept them in during day in winter and night in summer. I will have to build outbuildings for them in each pasture.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> The big back pasture has the slow rolling hill


Wait a minute.. don't you claim to live in Florida? Florida doesn't have any hills!! :rofl:

Property sounds lovely. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the link to the property ad. 
http://www.zillow.com/savedhomes/fo...26,30.401603,-85.654392_rect/11_zm/1_rs/1_fr/











Few pictures of the slow roll to the back and left pastures.























Nothing like further up north, but will be enough to keep them working to go from one end to the other. There is another pasture on the right of the home that is more flat. If you look at the link there are 36 photos of the property. They do not do it justice.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: can't get to the ad it is asking me to register...


----------



## Roadyy

Try next post link


----------



## Roadyy

I logged out then copied the link to see if that would help.

Real Estate & Homes For Sale - 8 Homes | Zillow


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I just went ahead and registered. If I start getting emails from them I'll just mark it as junk. When you get to the set password page, there's a little option to "do this later" Check that and you'll get right in. 

The dog that got skunked is better today. She had a lingering odor for a couple days but it's dissipating. I'm not sure she learned her lesson though. 

Yeah our hay prices are painful. I'm told that the problem here is the dairies. We have lost more and more of our farm land so not that many hay fields left. Then the drought and fires lose a lot of hay. And of course the brokers get the hay for the dairies first. We have plenty of hay fields here that ship out almost all of their hay to calif. It's all a game that I'll never fully understand. I just try to stock up when i can.

*Roadyy*, I like it! Very nice. Are you thinking of making an offer? And that movie scene doesn't sound familiar to me. Hope you can think of the name of it. Might have to watch it. I like comedies.

*Stan*, If you think I'm a manipulator, my daughter is world class. She got pulled over a couple weeks ago for speeding. While the officer was talking to her he asked if she'd noticed her windshield. Now, her windshield has been so seriously cracked for months! I mean cracks all over it. I've told her we have coverage, just call and get it replaced. Of course she never "has time" to make a 5 minute phone call. So she tells the officer, Yeah, she's very disappointed in that windshield. So he tells her that it's illegal and dangerous and she needs to get it fixed. This beautiful blue eyed ginger proceeded to sigh and tell the officer that "It's a process, ya know? And I've just been so busy" (eye roll) Well, she had her dog with her that is a cute as a bug pit/great dane mix. Of course this officer comments on what a good looking dog he is and she's off and running with that! How she found him as a puppy on the side of the freeway in Phoenix and he was starving and now she just loves him. So he talks about how he's adopted 2 dogs and they're the best friends he has and blah, blah, blah. The next thing you know she's driving away with a promise to slow down and get the windshield taken care of. Is it taken care of? NO!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy that is a really pretty property! 17 acres would be fabulous, and the barn looks to be in really good condition. Very nice setup for your horses. 

Go for it!


----------



## Roadyy

Moving Violations is the movie.

Wendy Jo Sperber, who also played Linda MyFly, Marty's sister in Back to the Future. Fast forward to the 23 minute mark to get the starting then move on to the 32 minute mark to finish off the funny!

https://youtu.be/pktUXRHRkZU


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today has been all over the place for me.

Morning bloodwork on Mia showed yet another increase in her gallbladder value (from 21.2 to 29.1), which was not what we wanted. Even though she seemed even brighter, she still wouldn't eat. She is still glowing yellow. The dr wanted a repeat ultrasound, to see if that gave us further insight (she also isn't in a hurry to rush to surgery). I agreed. But omg waiting..

Spent the day helping my mom with various chores (I am staying with my parents since they live near the hospital, not sure if I mentioned that). Never thought I would look forward to mundane things like ironing, but anything tedious helped pass the time. I ironed, I cleaned a couple closets, I vacuumed, I helped type some meeting notes.. I don't think I have been that productive in ages.

The dr finally called with the ultrasound results during dinner. The scan showed 'resolving pancreatitis,' an improvement in her liver (there had been a suspicious spot in it the first time), and the bile duct was less inflamed and not obstructed as far as he could tell. So hopefully her bloodwork is just lagging behind a bit!! It's possible there is an obstruction that Sandy (the radiologist) didn't see, but he felt that was unlikely as the liver wouldn't have looked as improved. SO SO nice to finally get some good news!!

Trying not to get to overly excited until the bloodwork numbers are better.. but somehow hearing that was a huge weight off my shoulders.

She was again brighter this evening during her visit. Now if she would only eat!










​


----------



## tjtalon

Good news, Phantom, a little bit is better. I was thinking...can she be tempted to eat with something she totally loves, like...ummm...something she likes to hunt?


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Good news, Phantom, a little bit is better. I was thinking...can she be tempted to eat with something she totally loves, like...ummm...something she likes to hunt?


She is only allowed low-fat things.. but that includes boiled chicken, which ordinarily she would run through fire for! There are also a couple types of canned foods as options. She is at least sniffing and looking at it now, versus turning her head away the instant food even appeared. Once the bloodwork starts to normalize, she should get her appetite back..


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

PH13 Things sound better than they did for Mia. Once she starts eating, and getting her strength back, she will be over the crisis. That really sounds like the next step in her recovery. God bless you both. I pray that the a.m. will bring us some good news re her.:hug:

Rick I love the place, and really hope that it is your dream captured. I love to see happy people. I think it is your place. Hoping.

Well, I have to say that I love my horse. Our bond gets stronger everyday. I have been making it a ritual to take her to her stall and feeding her in the p.m.. After she is in her stall for a while, I take her out and clean her feet so they can dry during the night. We are just getting closer. It is wonderful. When I clean her front hoof, I go to the back on that same side. She picks her foot up for me. Such a smooth relationship. Wow, I am so glad I found her. We are going to be working together around here for a while. The trails are closed because of muddy conditions. They should be opening in around 14 to 21 days. Good call I think and will preserve the integrity of the trails. I am a happy camper and really love this horse.

Hope everyone has a good night. Rain is moving in here, so the mud is here to stay for a few days. My tractor is on go when conditions allow in the to be tator patch lol.

God bless and keep. And He sure does.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*,:thumbsup: Boiled chicken is the "chicken soup for the soul" for dogs!

*Ellen*, :thumbsup: I'm so glad you found Angel as well.


----------



## Stan

PH13 you and the dog are in my thoughts

Rick what can one say but laugh rear end indeed.

TJ glad to here its water you need. But you did start that one requiring oil.

And on the subject of water a category 5 cyclone is heading towards NZ winds up to 250 ks It is bigger than the cyclone that devastated northland back in the late 80s that was called cyclone bola.
And to top it off there is a second one on its way from another direction.

The main one is expected to go down the east coast and the second is coming in from the west That's the side I live on. It had to happen its been a while since we have had a good blow. Time to batten down, though as its not expected to start to get interesting until late Sunday evening.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Moving Violations is the movie.
> 
> Wendy Jo Sperber, who also played Linda MyFly, Marty's sister in Back to the Future. Fast forward to the 23 minute mark to get the starting then move on to the 32 minute mark to finish off the funny!
> 
> https://youtu.be/pktUXRHRkZU


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Excuse me for a moment while I clean off my computer...Unfortunately I was enjoying a cup of yogurt while I watched, and it is now sprayed all over the screen...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> And on the subject of water a category 5 cyclone is heading towards NZ winds up to 250 ks It is bigger than the cyclone that devastated northland back in the late 80s that was called cyclone bola.
> And to top it off there is a second one on its way from another direction.
> 
> The main one is expected to go down the east coast and the second is coming in from the west That's the side I live on. It had to happen its been a while since we have had a good blow. Time to batten down, though as its not expected to start to get interesting until late Sunday evening.



Hang on Stan!! 


Thinking of you PH!!! Hoping Mia is better today.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I am not paying for it if it shorts out. lol

Dawn, you and Mia are in my prayers. 

Stan, Tie another knot in the end of the rope and hold on. We'll see you on the other side.


Tj, hope you have a great weekend.

Ellen, thank you. I hope it works out for us too. I really do like the place and it appears to have good drainage with the sloping down and away from the house and barn. Access to almost 100 miles of trails right from the yard. 


The rains are suppose to start here today and run through tomorrow with 60-80% both days. The church Easter Egg Hunt for the Elementary school by the church is suppose to be tomorrow and they put us on rain alert. There are no make up days for it in the schools calendar so if it is rained out there won't be a hunt.

No rain for Sunday and there is a ride planned for Sunday morning at 9am. It will be the trail I rode with the ladies on the last time, only in reverse and they are taking a lunch break at the camp site before heading back to the trailers. Should be another 11-12 miles in the books.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley Will be thinking about ya. Hope everyone comes thru the storm ok. God bless and keep. If you can, send us a post here and there and let us know you are ok.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, hope that storm decides to turn around & blow back out to sea. Hang in there! What are your plans for Bugs to keep him safe? (And, oh, I did take care of the low oil light....extra butter on my macaroni & cheese.)

Phantom, hope Mia decides to eat today, even if just a little bit...

Rick, that place looks really really nice! Hope it works out..!

Going for another cup of coffee...later....


----------



## Happy Place

TGIF On a quick break at work. It's gonna be 56 today!!! That's almost shorts weather lol. Snow should all be gone this weekend. Tomorrow is horse expo, so excited for it. DH and I could use a fun day. He has been sending me ads for horse trailers and practice roping. Our dogs are not amused lmbo. I think DH is getting excited about horses! He had reality check about his weight and riding. Hopefully it will be incentive to lose. If he works at it he could ride by this time next year. Gotta run!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Stan*: Hold on tight to Buggs, and stay safe. Praying the wind dies down to a gentle breeze. 

*PH13:* So glad to hear some good news. Mia is very fortunate to have you to love her and fight the battle by her side. continued prayers for you both.

*Ellen*: It sounds like Angel loves you as much as you love her. So glad you found each other. 

*HP*: Have a fabulous time at the Expo

Yesterday while I was driving I saw a big ball in the sky, and it suddenly got so bright out I could hardly see. It only lasted a few minutes, but it was really odd how everything looked so bright. 

Does anyone know what that big yellow ball could be?


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Phantom, hope Mia decides to eat today, even if just a little bit...


SHE ATE!! Only about a teaspoon's worth of canned food, which she begrudgingly ate from my hand a bit at a time.. but it's the first she has eaten in a week now. WOOHOO!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Her bloodwork also showed some minor improvement! Tbili went down to 27, from 29 yesterday. Its still way above normal, but hopefully now trending the right way!!











I have to go home today, as I need to work tomorrow. Hoping maybe she will be able to come home Sunday..


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Yesterday while I was driving I saw a big ball in the sky, and it suddenly got so bright out I could hardly see. It only lasted a few minutes, but it was really odd how everything looked so bright.
> 
> Does anyone know what that big yellow ball could be?



We have been seeing some of that yellow ball here too! Another mysterious thing that has been appearing: these short, brownish green stalks all over the yard.. :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

That is amazing news Dawn. I pray the results only continue to improve.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> SHE ATE!! Only about a teaspoon's worth of canned food, which she begrudgingly ate from my hand a bit at a time.. but it's the first she has eaten in a week now. WOOHOO!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Her bloodwork also showed some minor improvement! Tbili went down to 27, from 29 yesterday. Its still way above normal, but hopefully now trending the right way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go home today, as I need to work tomorrow. Hoping maybe she will be able to come home Sunday..


YES!!! She ate! Such good news for you Fingers crossed she gets to come home Sunday


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> We have been seeing some of that yellow ball here too! Another mysterious thing that has been appearing: these short, brownish green stalks all over the yard.. :wink:


Well, now you mention it...I have started smelling onions when I go outside, and have been seeing pointy green things arising from the mud. 

No yellow ball today :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yea Mia!!! Her eyes look brighter too


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Yay!!!:clap:

*Stan*, Hang on!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Yall kept talking about a yellow ball and green grass blades in the dirt. :?:?:? I was trying to figure it out. What kind of plant is that. Well, I finally figured it out. Oh yeah, the sun Well, what in the heck is that. Still no sighting here. Only rain and mud. By tomorrow this weather should move out and we should be getting about 4 days of drying. I have to say, I am running out of time to plant my spuds. So, here I sit awaitin. 

PH13 So glad to hear Mia is eating. With the other improvements over the past few days, she sounds like she is gaining ground and moving into positive territory. I am so happy for you and her.

Stanley Hope you are ok. If you can, please let us know.

HP I hope DH moves more in the direction of horses. Sounds very positive. Does he like working out at the gym. I really got into shape before I moved up here and got out of the habit of working out. That will help melt lbs off plus strengthen him at the same time. I am going to try to join one in town. Gotta get in shape to ride Angel. I can't believe how wimpy and weak I have gotten.

Well, guess I will quit rambling for now, and wish everyone a good night. 

God bless and keep


----------



## Stan

Cyclone. Another 24 hrs before it hits and landfall is estimated to be Gisborn However that is south of where I am so it will track close by but to the east of me and down the east coast. 

Last big one changed direction as it came in from the north and went straight down the middle of the island. But today is good riding temperature sun shining and warm. However SWMBO has gone to Auckland again and left me with a list of chores to do. What does she think I do all day, get on the internet.


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Cyclone. Another 24 hrs before it hits and landfall is estimated to be Gisborn However that is south of where I am so it will track close by but to the east of me and down the east coast.
> 
> Last big one changed direction as it came in from the north and went straight down the middle of the island*. But today is good riding temperature sun shining and warm. However SWMBO has gone to Auckland again and left me with a list of chores to do. What does she think I do all day, get on the internet. *


Well, I would say to take advantage of those good riding temps for sure. Since you are there in possible peril, then perhaps the chores should wait til all danger is passed. Sometimes a person needs to hunker down with some good spirits and ride the storm out if it should change course and put you in dangerl.:thumbsup:

*Who me being a bad influence, are you kidding:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Celeste

My daughter and I just got back from a visit to see my parents. It is shocking how much they have gone down hill since we saw them last. They are both 91 years old. They are both totally bedridden and losing weight terribly. Daddy doesn't know us. Mama knows who we are, but she is in bad shape.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I am sorry to hear about your parents. Do they have lots of support? Do you? Tough times with ageing family members. 

Phantom -I am glad to hear Mia is doing better!

Stan - maybe you should try Ellen's bungy cord so you don't blow away. 

Roadyy - nice property! Are you going to make an offer?

HappyPlace - have fun at the horse expo! It is exciting that your DH is showing so much interest 

The sun is out here too and we are in the midst of a heat wave. It has been 15 C the last two days and expected again tomorrow. I'm anxious for the snow to melt and dry enough to clean the manure out of my pasture. It is amazing how much poop 2 horses can produce over the winter! 
With the recent time change, the days are getting much longer and it is light until about 7:30 pm. It won't be long and the sun will be up until 11:00. How I love those gloriously long days!

I'm riding Koolio 3-4 times a week and trying to stay on top of brushing 'Sam the Hairy Yak'. I registered for a western dressage clinic that takes place the end of May. Tomorrow I hope to meet with the saddle maker again to ask a few more questions and order a saddle. DD will be home from Florida in a couple of weeks time. We are looking forward to having her home for a while.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I am envious of those of you who are seeing green shoots and tilling dirt. Soon we will get there...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My daughter and I just got back from a visit to see my parents. It is shocking how much they have gone down hill since we saw them last. They are both 91 years old. They are both totally bedridden and losing weight terribly. Daddy doesn't know us. Mama knows who we are, but she is in bad shape.


So sorry Celeste. It is very sad to see your parents declining. Praying they are comfortable and safe. :hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I am sorry you are going through seeing this with your parents. The fact they have lived 91 years in this day and age is great and hope they aren't uncomfortable for their final years. Are they together in the same place? I would hope so and figure that is what helps them keep going.



I will be making an offer on the place hopefully in the next month. I still have a couple of items to get in order before making an offer.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, how is that pole saw working out for you?


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, that's so difficult to go thru. (I wish I wasn't so far away from my mother [she's 83, still doing okay, but..eventually. Lost my father a few years ago]).


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! 

OH Gosh! I survived the week! Phew, I think I was in bed by 8:00 last night fast asleep. Slept fitfully, and now have awoken with a headache. I dont' know why I sleep so bad when I am so dang tired.....but I always do. Should have taken a 'pill' for that.

PH, happy to hear there is imporvement in Mia.

Stan, hang on friend!!

The weather has actually been gorgeous here....that ball of glowing gas has shown for the past several days, and it's reached high 40s. Glorious.  Today is to be rainy all day...potential flooding with all the rain and still so much snow on the ground. 

HP, HAVE FUN at the Horse Expo! :lol:

Celeste, so sorry to hear about your paents. Where are they? In a home? Are they far away?

Roaddy, I still need to look into this house of yours. Is it the same property where you kept your horses before now? There have been so many properties, I'm confused.

TJ, BEST OF LUCK on your practicals today!!!!  Knock'em alive!!!

Just a quick pop in today. Off to feed, out to the school to work, then to the feed mill for some grub. It's to rain all day, so it's a good day for that! 

Have a GREAT day all! RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Real quick before I go....here is the t-shirt! 

I"m really proud of it. Had the kids give me an idea of what kind of horse to put on the front. Then the guy and I designed it. I am happy with how it turned out. 

The green is the color of the shirt, with the black lettering. Obviously the white will not be there, this is just the prototype.

NOt bad for a $5 shirt, huh? 

Who wants one! LOL:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Nicker! One more day one more day....!

LOVE that t-shirt!


----------



## Happy Place

I want that shirt!!!

I'm waiting to leave for the expo. DH is so slow in the am. I told him we have to leave by 9. Actually 930 or 945 would be fine  we all have our methods right??


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, PM me your size and address....and it's yours!!


----------



## Roadyy

This is a different property further north of town and on the other side of the woods where I have been riding. This property actually borders the Water Management Area that the trails I ride, including tomorrow, are.

Here is a link to the Zillow Ad..

Real Estate - 8 Homes For Sale | Zillow


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, I'm trying to connect to that link, but I think Zillow is having trouble today. It opens, but won't respond.


----------



## Blue

Celeste, I'm sorry to hear about your parents. Hope you get the chance to visit them as often as you can.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, how is that pole saw working out for you?


Excellent, thank you, Roadyy. We are finding it very useful and versatile, and the stock are happily gobbling up fodder tree prunings even as we speak - we cut them a pile of green several times a week. Late summer here means pretty unappetising pasture. There is some kikuyu (perennial South African grass) starting to produce short shoots again with the occasional drizzle and the first dews of impending autumn, but cattle, of course, can't nip nearly as closely as horses, and are over the moon to have some live green stuff as well as hay and whatever they can pull out of the pasture this time of year...

The battery is great. If we do half an hour's trimming, we still have 80% of the charge left. Only negative point is that the chain and bar oil empties between uses by leaking excessively, and apparently a lot of saws do that these days, so they recommended putting the oil back in the bottle between uses (since >80% of oil loss occurs between uses). That's a bit of a hassle - never had to do that before with chain saws...


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I'm not use why you are having an issue. It pulled up for me and I'm logged out. That was the issue others had with loading it before. I was logged in when I copied the link so it was asking them to log in/create account.

That last link was copied after I logged out so as to not create that issue.



Sue, I am very glad the tool is coming in so very handy for you. We ,too, have always drained the oil and and fuel mixture to keep it from jelling up in the lines between uses. Not used often.


One more hour and I am out of here. I did make it a productive day sit would fly by quicker. Worked on one of the High Frequency Tig welding machines reported as not working. Tested it a few different ways and it isn't working as good as new, but seems to have been more operator error than machine error. I reported it as an I-D-10-T error on the report.


----------



## Celeste

I appreciate everyone's concern about my parents. We are very fortunate that there is a local company that sends in home caretakers. They have 24 hour supervision and they are in their own home. With the two of them, it actually comes out much less expensive than a nursing home would be. They are also under hospice care. My mother was doing fairly well until she fell and shattered her pelvis in January. The doctors had hope that she would walk again, but I don't think it is going to happen. 

One of my sisters lives immediately next door to them. It is a 4 hour drive minimum for me. 

She was very glad to see me and my daughter.

The wind is really out of my sails after seeing how much they have gone down in just two months.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, BEST OF LUCK on your practicals today!!!!  Knock'em alive!!!


Home from the last class. Thru the grace of God & help from friends, I am still an EMT. Whew......I am SO tired! But very relieved....


----------



## tjtalon

It's hard to "like" that post, Celeste. That's a hard thing to deal with. Good, 'tho, that they're in their home & not in a facility...hugs on you.


----------



## Blue

I too hesitated to "like" your post. It's difficult I know. Hug!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, I too didn't want to 'like' your post, but glad to hear they get to stay in their home and your sister is right there. 91 right? Wow! They've lived a long life. :hug:


----------



## Koolio

Celeste- I also hesitated to "like" your post but did anyways to let you know you and your parents are in my thoughts and prayers...

It was warm again today and the snow is running! I went in to the feed store to get more pellets, some leather cleaner, more temporary fence posts, a shedding brush and a scratching pad for the ponies. On the way home I stopped at the stable and out a down payment on a new saddle. It will take about 5 months to make, but I'm pretty excited. I rode in my dressage saddle a few times last week and remembered how good it feels to ride in a quality saddle that fits. I am looking forward to the new one as everyone who has them says they are amazing. It will custom made to fit me perfectly.

I didn't ride Koolio today but I did last night and will again tomorrow when it is supposed to be a little cooler. Instead DH and I went for a motorcycle ride (first of the year for me). I forgot how much I enjoy riding my bike. It is as close to flying as I think I could get. I am thankful for such a good day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So, got a few minutes here.....

Meeting #3 for RIDE STRONG this week. We talked about caring for your horse. What needs to be taken care of on a daily, weekly basis. I brought all my brushes and passed them around. They got a kick out of them, and kept commenting on the 'smell'. LOL

I showed them a video of me brushing Jay, and then we 'brushed' our horses.  We cut out little tiny brushes and went through the motions from head to tail, and the appropriate order. 

I wanted to get into feeding, but that hour goes so dang quick. I am asking parents to allow them to stay until 4:30 from now on...but little league is starting, so I don't know how well that will go over. 

Tuesday found us at a new puppy class. This is Canine Good Citizen II. There were 4 of us in the class and when I looked around, Pipes was the best behaved , but.....they just finished up CGC, so she's had 12 weeks additional training then them.....so that should be expected. :wink:

Seeing other dogs tho does put things in perspective. We think she is kinda bad....but compared to the other dogs, she's very well behaved.

Took her to the school with me today. She was afraid to go up the stairs. I think b/c the one side looks open. She eventually went. Good practice!

Then we took her to the feed store. Talk about sensory overload. Poor puppy. She barked at the owner, which is a man. (something we need to get over). He was real good with her tho.

It helps that I wear the 'Therapy Dog in Training' vest....people are definitely more tolerant and helpful when they know I am trying to acclimate her to different environments.

Now that the weather is breaking, hoping to get her out more.

Some bad news......Hammy Ham is MIA. :-( Yep, _someone _didnt' secure the top of the care correctly and she escaped. My biggest fear is that she fell into the garbage can and was swept out with the trash. (at school) :shock: That would be a horrible death. We have her cage sitting on the floor....just in case....but I haighly doubt she's comin' back. :-(

Raoddy, nice place!! 17 acres looks great. Seems like a fair price too. HOpeing it works out for you.

TJ, congrats once again!!:thumbsup:

OH, my guest came yesterday and watched me teach. It went just fine. It was refreshing that she actually 'got it'. My kids talk a lot, but it's productive learning talk. Usually people are turned off by that, but she so respected it. so....I think she got what she came for. She also kept commenting how they were THINKING. She was impressed with that! Hmmmm.....I guess they do! Being with them everyday, you sometimes don't notice the growth and maturity. 

She also commented that she noticed most of the other classrooms were straight rows of desks....she wondered if I was the 'black sheep'. A lady with real attention to detail.:wink:

Speaking of the others....nobody knew she was coming except the admin. When I walked down the hallway with a stranger all eyes were :shock::think: LOL I did introduce her to the guy next door (Mr. 3:15).....he is sure to inform the 'others' what the visitor was all about! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

HOping to get a ride in tomorrow and maybe Monday. Monday is to be in the 60s!!!! YeeHaw!

Have a good night all.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Just been piddleing around today. Did some cleaning, some lounging and whatever. This p.m. went out and fed my girls. Got Angel and put her in her stall. You know the routine. She's the diva. Food, cleaned hooves and treated them, and then just loved on her and gave her some treats. Yes, treats. I couldn't help myself. She is so good about it and is not pushy. I don't have to say it. Yall know by now. Tomorrow, I going to groom her, and saddle her. I just want to ride that special horse that I have waited so long for. 

Celeste I wish I could give your parents some bonus years. I know they know you love them. That is such a great comfort. Your existence itself is a great gift to them. As I have said before, those that you love, just soak their presence up and enjoy them. God bless you and them. What a wonderful gift you are to each other.:hug:

Koolio Give ole man Sam a hug for me even thou he is in the yak stage. I know he probably looks like a big teddy bear. Sounds like you are getting Koolio in shape for the summer:thumbsup: OH, and congrats on the saddle. May you enjoy many a mile on it

Nickers The t-shirt looks great. Good going girl. 

TJ I am so glad you did so well. Hopefully you can get some much needed and deserved rest this weekend. Congrats on your accomplishment. You go girl:clap:You are awesome.

Well, I am calling it a night and cashing in. Hope all of you are safe and having a good weekend. God bless you and keep you all.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Tomorrow, I going to groom her, and saddle her. I just want to ride that special horse that I have waited so long for.


Yay! I'm jumping up and down in my chair!


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all, back from the expo. It was sorta disappointing. First of all we had to wait in line over an hour just to pay to get in!! They only had 2 people selling tickets. That did not sit well with DH. It also caused us to miss the first Stacy Westfall seminar. That's the one I REALLY wanted to see. We started off my going through the vendor isles. DH sorta rushed me and I knew it was not his thing so I didn't get to enjoy myself. We finally made it to STALLION ALLEY. What a joke. There were 6 studs and a couple donkeys! Not a wide selection of breeds either. Gypsies Vanners, a fresian, a paint, a fox trotter and a Tennessee Walker. On we went to the arena. The PA system echoed pretty bad and made it difficult to hear the clinicians. Stacy was ok for me to hear but DH could understand her. She talked about teaching bridle less riding. It was pretty interesting. Here are the two Gypsy Vanner Studs. TJ I though of you cuz I know you like them.

Tomorrow I'm going to visit the morgans. No riding, it is soupy mud everywhere


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Weekend All:

Almost completely shaken the cold/bronchitis.
A little rough coming off of all the meds.
Feeling better and The Corn is Growing this evening.

Snow is all gone and melted! 
We are now growing mud and plenty of it as the ground thaws.

Next weekend is the first camping weekend/coggins clinic.
We may just take the horses for the clinic although many plan to ride.
Crossing the river will be deep and cold at all crossings.
Any crossing will get you wet and cold. :shock:
Not sure about the night time weather.

Never mind I just checked Weather.com and I will not be there to camp.
Friday is 70% rain, freezing @ night with Saturday clear.
I can wait for better weather, patience is a virtue.
My horse will be quite wound up first few rides.
I am looking forward to the attitude, head and tail high and strutting through the woods.
In time, in time, but I am very ready for riding season to begin.

Good Night All, sorry I have not posted for a while.
Remember the winter hobby.


----------



## tjtalon

Sounds like Nicker, Tracey & HP had a full day yesterday. I like that gray Vanner, HP; the bay is gorgeous too.

Nicker, hope Hammie shows up....

Yay, Ellen...saddle up!

Cool tank, MR. Glad you're finally feeling better. And that upcoming weather sounds not-so-good to be horsing around in after bronchitis recovery.

Hope all have a good Sunday! I'm off to start the work week, will finally have a real weekend to myself this coming Fri-Sat...the 7 days straight to get me back on my Sun-Mon off schedule.

Gotta touch base with Janice pretty soon...

Later, all..


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

It's gray, cold and windy out there at the moment. If the winds don't die down, I doubt I'll ride. This may just turn out to be a grooming day.

I just recently bought a shelving unit for the new tack room. Maybe I could that together too! 

Always something to do....in fact, I'd rather get my to do's done on a dreary day and be ready to play tomorrow....high of 60!!! WooHoo! Sweatshirt waeather!!

Got a text from my riding lady friends, my riding instructor's group...the one who broke all those ribs last summer. They want to get together next weekend with calendars and set some dates for trail rides and such!!:happydance::happydance:Not only am I excited they included ME....but I'm thrilled to start making plans.

Speaking of plans....I literally was just looking up the state park site to look into scheduled trail rides, and they sent me an email. The first ride is May 16th. I went to this place with M last year. Beautifully groomed trails. I asked the ladies if they wanted to go along. They are considering it. I am going with or without someone....last year there were many ladies riding alone in the group, so I know I would have help if I needed it. 

Hoping it all works out. 

MR, happy to hear you are on the mend. Beautiful tank.

Ellen, have a great time today. Are you saddling up and going out alone? Have you been brushing her as well as cleaning out her feet? 

Koolio, I too have to pick up the pasture. They have stayed in the same area all winter, and now that the snow is melting.....it's exposing mounds of poo. :-(

Glad everyone likes the shirts. Did I tell you, when I dropped the kids off to their parents, one parent asked when the $$$ was due. I asked for Tuesday so I could get them ordered and made in time for the next meeting. She hestitated, thought....."I think I can do that." Five dollars......that's all she needs, and she's struggling to come up with it. That makes me feel bad, and I will do what I need to do to get that little girl a shirt.....but I do believe that mom smokes......we all know how expensive cigarettes are.....but we struggle to get five bucks for her kid. Priorities......:evil:

Have a good day all! RIDE STRONG!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey everybody. Wow, today is so different from the past couple of weeks. The temps are very mild and the sun is shining. Green is appearing all over the place. Bluebirds everywhere. I guess I need to put up some additional bluebird houses. Between the hens and the bluebirds, bugs don't stand a chance around here. 

*Nickers *That's great that your riding friends are getting together with you and setting riding dates. I like that kind of structure. Sounds like you and Jay are going to be busy this summer.:thumbsup:

I haven't been grooming Angel, but she is shedding like crazy now. I just wanted to keep her feet in good shape during all the muddy days. I have built a really good bond with her handling her hooves. The grooming is going to become a daily ritual as of today. I will probably just ride around here today. Just riding her here will be wonderful. K and her DH are moving here at the end of the month. I am hoping that will be a beginning of many trail rides. 

*TJ *Hope you can get with Janice and get some lessons scheduled. I really wish we lived closer. I would find you a horse and we could ride every day. 

I noticed the Gypsy Vanners too. They seem to really be popular. I love their height and the long hair on their hooves. They don't seem to be as tall as other draft breeds. They are beautiful horses. 

*MR *The aquarium is a masterpiece. Beautiful! I'll bet that it is so nice just to sit back and watch the fish. Does Batman notice the fish. I think that is so neat that he rings a bell to go out side. What a smart cat.

*Blue *Send me positive thoughts. I really want this to go well. Wish someone was going to be around just when I get on.. I just want that to go smoothly. Then I will just ride her around my circular drive. I don't really care if I ride off. I just want this to go well. I just want to be able to climb aboard and ride without fear from a bad experience. 

*Stanley *Hope all is well in NZ. I was reading about a super cyclone referred to as Pam. Wow, I know anyplace in its path is going to have a rough go of it. I hate to see anyone go thru that kind of trauma. Storms like that can have a devastating effect. I am glad it veered away from your area.

*AA *I think all of Alabama is going to see that big yellow ball in the sky today. Yeah!!! It's about time. Maybe it being clear with no rain for a while, the mud will go away. I am ready for some solid ground where I don't have to wear my rubber boots around. I hate it when I step down and the mud almost pulls my boot off.

*PH13* Hope Mia is still improving. I know you are ready to get your pup home. Let us know how she is doing.

I hope everyone has a great day today.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, You have all my positive thoughts. You can do this! You already sound concerned and I don't want you to feel that way. Calm. You've gotten to know her, she's comfortable with you. All will be well girlfriend.

*Happy*, I'm sorry you didn't have that great of a time at the Expo. I know what you mean about DH's rushing us through. But, at least you got to go. I think you should find a way to write to the people that arrange it and let them know about the standing in line and missing what you went there for to begin with.

*Maryland*, Glad you're feeling better. Spring is coming!

*Stan*, How's it going?

Everyone else, thinking of you! Hey where's Eole?

I gotta go make Sunday breakfast. Later :wave:


----------



## Celeste

My friend came over and we rode today. The weather was perfect and the horses actually behaved pretty well.

MR, I find that growing corn tends to get me in trouble. I am more of a grape kind of woman.


----------



## Blue

Grapes! My husband says it's not wine, it's bible juice.:rofl:

I like bible juice!


----------



## corgi

It was almost 70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky today! Too bad the wind was blowing 25mph and the mud is still knee deep throughout the farm. Got my boots stuck in it twice trying to pull Isabella out of the field. 

That being said, I did get her out and groomed her up. Was happy to see her covered in mud because it means she has been down and rolling. I have been afraid that her accident on New Year's Eve would keep her from wanting to lay down or roll. Obviously it is only my issue, not hers! &#55357;&#56835;

There were a lot of people out there today so despite the wind, I decided to put her in the round pen and hop on bareback for a few minutes. I haven't ridden in over a month and the last time I did was when she bucked a little when I was bareback.

She was an angel. I am glad I got on, even for a little while. Hopefully Spring is here, the mud will dry and I can finally ride more. My back has been hurting so bad. It always does when I haven't ridden in a while.

Ellen, did you ride?

Celeste, so sorry about your parents. I know how rough it is.

Hey everyone! Waving!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Well, got Angel out and groomed her. The amount of hair I got off of her was nowhere near what came off Ole Man Sam the Yak, but it was a bunch. She has a really thick mane and tail that just looked beautiful after brushing it. She really seemed to enjoy the attention. Got her saddled and was walking her around the drive. Was ready to get her bridle and company popped in. So I didn't get to ride today. I am going to get her out again tomorrow and groom her and saddle her and try it again. 

Have a good night. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, Darn it! Couldn't you send them away? Just kidding. No not really. (sigh)


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> MR, I find that growing corn tends to get me in trouble. I am more of a grape kind of woman.


Fermentation is a process.
Enough water and yeast must be used to get the most from your mash.
High yield is important.

Remember you're supposed to sip!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Grapes! My husband says it's not wine, it's bible juice.:rofl:
> 
> I like bible juice!


MEEEE TOO! 

Was it you who posted a picture of a wine with a horse on the label? Our state store only has it in merlot....I'll have to go to the next town over for chardonnay.  Reds give me headaches. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Had a great weekend with family, friends, and Horses. Yep, I capitalized Horses.lol

Got in a short 2 mile ride with DW Saturday afternoon around the boarding barn pond. Then took my DD and my cousin's daughter on the trail ride Sunday with the group of ladies that showed up. If I don't start finding some guys to ride with soon my wife is going to start wondering as these women groups are getting bigger with each ride. lol


I am getting that feeling of needing to squat to pee to not feel so out of place. lol

Here are a couple of pics from me and DW. I rode bareback because I didn't bring a girth for the saddle I brought. 2 miles around the property and I realize LM needs more top line. lol

























Then here are some pics from the ride yesterday.

This met us to start the morning off right.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I hope you get to ride today.


MN17, glad the class is going so well and very happy to hear the ladies are getting you into their riding plans. I know that will be so much fun for you.


MR, I hope the weather breaks soon for you to get back to the trails and your sickness subsides soon.


I know there are more, but I'm running out of time before my day starts. lol Be back later to check in more.


----------



## Happy Place

Didn't get out to see those morgans like I wanted. I mucked out the chicken coop which is like stripping a 12x12 stall. I had to use a muck bucket and then dump it over a 4 ft fence so keep the dogs from rolling in it! Took about 15 trips. I'm only 5'4" so lifting that bucket was a full body workout!
Gonna try again to get DH to call the morgan guy so we can visit. If he doesn't I'm gonna have to just drop in unannounced, to heck with the DH. Lol that will not go over well I am sure. Oh well, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do. Right?


----------



## Stan

Cyclone PAM, in my area she turned out to be a little puff and not much rain. She moved away from northland and hit further south but had lost her sting before coming ashore then back out to sea. A real let down. We were expecting a tart and had braced ourselves for her fury and a lashing but all we got was a kid in nappies and a little temper tantrum.

It has gotten a little colder, summer is heading your way. Sorry, as I know you were all enjoying the snow and the fun that brings.


----------



## Roadyy

Typical woman move to change her mind about where she wants to go.


----------



## Blue

*Stan*, Glad to hear all is well for you, but I understand your feelings of "let down". I doubt that Bugs shares your disappointment though. So sorry for all that others have lost.

*Ellen*, At it again today?

*Roadyy*, Great pics! Please resist the urge to squat. That would be just wrong!

*Corgi*, Glad you got even just a little fix.

*Maryland*, Hope you're continuing to improve. Spring will burst forth very soon and you need to feel well for it.

*Nicker*, Yes that was me that posted that picture. I think it was called 14 Hands. Come to think of it, I've not seen it in a white. I'll keep my eyes peeled though.

*Happy*, Sorry you didn't get to see the Morgans like you wanted. For that full body workout, Ibuprofen and some bible juice! Works wonders!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey everyone. Hope you are well. Another beautiful day on tap. Suddenly spring. I love it.

Stanley I am so glad Pam lost her punch. We just don't need that kind of devastation. It is very good that you all are safe.

HP DH needs to get you a tractor with a front end loader. I eliminates all those trips and you can dump it over the fence one time with the tractor getting the full body work out. The chicken pen is my next area of spring cleaning. When I get it cleaned out, I am going to use some of that DE and sprinkle it around their pen. 

Hope the visit to see the Morgans goes well. Yes, a girl has got to do what a girl has got to do:wink:

Rick Enjoyed the pics. Looks like everyone had a great time. You sure can beat a fun family outing on horseback.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Well,  hit the send button by mistake. Good grief!!

Blue Yeah, gonna try again. Send them positive thoughts. I'll be waiting to catch em.

Hope everyone has a good day. 

God bless and keep.

*PS *Rick what I meant say is "you* can't* beat a fun family outing on horseback.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, great pictures! I so wish I could go on a trail ride w/you & the ladies! I'd even pretend to pee standing up, to be supportive of you (one of the guys at work showed me the "stance". I've got it down...just can't pee while in it [there's a funny story associated w/that remark...!)

Even small amounts of growing corn & grapes (any variety or color) makes me ill. Dark beer, ale...nice.

HP, make a little gate in that 4' fence...or train the chickens to perch on the fence properly so that the poo goes down to the other side (yeah, right..!) Hope you get to see the Morgans soon....

Stan, good to hear Miss Tart turned wee.

Ellen, hope you got out with your horse today.

Phantom, how's Mia??

Think I've got caught up on posts. MR's beautiful tank reminds me that my own little tank is in need of serious cleaning, had no time to tend to that besides feeding while class was going on.

Later all...glad winter has gone away! Weather here at present is way hot (80* today) for "normal", but I think "normal" is a thing of the past. One season at a time...!

Speaking of normal, in regards to people: read something about a young boy asking his Dad what "normal" means (the boy had been laughed at by classmates for being bilingual). The dad replied "Normal" is a setting on a dishwasher, that's the only place where that word counts".


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

HP, sorry your weekend didn't go as planned.:-(

Roaddy, you crack me up. :lol:

Stanley, glad you are safe.

I got a ride in today! It wasn't as nice as they said it would be....but 54* was better than it has been!!

Yesterday was crappy, but I did brush. Havent' had good butt pictures in a while....so here are some fluffy tails.

Here's a couple of Pipes too.  She just got a bath.

Corgi, I am with you.....riding does sure help a sore back! I twisted wrong yesterday (along with the dampness). I feel so much better now that I rode.

Talked to my horse friends from camp. They are planning their first ride Easter weekend! :shock: Can we be in shape in time? Jay lost a lot of muscle mass this winter.

Blue, we had our state store look up to see where I could find a white in that wine. They told us the closest store. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Koolio

How did I lose this thread? I must have accidentally unsubscribed... Back now and catching up.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj I had planned to put a hinge in. It's not really a fence, it's a compost pen I made out of four pallets. Before I could cut in the gate and hinge it, DH packed a bunch of wood and various scraps around it. I can't complain about the scraps, he did build my chicken coop out of stuff he had laying around!

Ellen, I put down some DE before the fresh shavings in the coop. I read that you have to be careful with it...not so good for their lungs. Have you ever tried sweet pz? It Is for keeping stalls fresh but I heard it's great in the coop. I'm gonna see if tractor supply has it.


----------



## ellen hays

HP Thanks for the advice. I did some research and found something called zeolites. Sounds much healthier than DE. Thanks for putting me on to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> Tj I had planned to put a hinge in. It's not really a fence, it's a compost pen I made out of four pallets. Before I could cut in the gate and hinge it, DH packed a bunch of wood and various scraps around it. I can't complain about the scraps, he did build my chicken coop out of stuff he had laying around!
> 
> Ellen, I put down some DE before the fresh shavings in the coop. I read that you have to be careful with it...not so good for their lungs. Have you ever tried sweet pz? It Is for keeping stalls fresh but I heard it's great in the coop. I'm gonna see if tractor supply has it.


I use Sweet PDZ in my stalls for odor control. Still use the DE on my manure pile for fly and gnat control.


----------



## NickerMaker71

What is DE?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I think I failed to mention....Jay rode like a real pro last night!

People even passed in cars and sprayed water up that was running across the road.

He did spook a teeny tiny bit when an A-hole blew by us in a very load truck pulling a work trailer. :evil::evil::evil: People are so ignorant! I couldn't blame Jay for that one. 

Also ran int my old farrier....knew that was coming as he is the neighbor.:shock::shock: Told him I was going to try the 'theraputic' route....he seemed disappointed and got the impression he didn't agree with the new approach....but then again, that is why I left.

He knew where my new guy was going with this trim, but thinking the heel should be lower.....well Jays heels are low alright....crushed!

So anyway....got that out of the way! He rode nice and strong. 

So I got invited to the VIP reception to the new Dover Saddlery opening. My sister can't go....was thinking of asking M, but think I'll have more fun by myself. I shop well by myself. LOL Plus that is my old stomping grounds.....if by myself, I can do some stops that other people may not want to do.

OK,gotta run!

Have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

DE
Diatomaceous Earth.


Go alone or ask one of the ladies from the new riding group that you really connected with even if its your old riding instructor.


----------



## Roadyy

I broke out the comb yesterday and work on Trusty and Doc. Doc had enough come off to fill a dozen Aussie saddle paddings. Still more to come.


----------



## Roadyy

Forgot to upload these pics as I took Dolly with me to feed the horses, pick up DW from work and run by TSC.

This was one of very few times that she wasn't standing in my lap looking in my face, laying across my lap or staring at the people out of my window. lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Phantom, how's Mia??


She's home!! DH and I went and got her last night when I got home from work.

While homecoming sounds like a great thing, she isn't out of the woods. Her numbers are slowly creeping downwards so surgery is looking unlikely. My pocket book couldn't deal with the strain of her being hospitalized any more, so after talking with her doctors it was decided I could do just as much for her at home as they could there. Either she is going to keep getting better slowly or she isn't.. but at least at home she will be more comfortable.

She's still yellow. Still on a ton of medications. Still not eating much. I am trying to be patient and let her rest and not be harassing her with food all the time, but the not eating really worries me. She did eat a bit for me first thing, then again when I was done with the farrier.. so I am trying to be optimistic. But patience is NOT one of my virtues..

Heading to work now, so she will get some peace. :wink:











I have been reading as I could, so :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I am really hoping she pulls out of this rut and gets well enough to join you on the rides again soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, good thoughts & prayers continuing for Mia...maybe she'll get better faster now that she's in her "safe place"...


----------



## Blue

I agree with getting her comfortable. Is she drinking water?


----------



## tjtalon

After attempting to get signed/on/registered with Colo EMS whatever, to get my current EMT license extant online (since can't do it otherwise anymore) finally texted my instructor w/pic of the page that's asking for info that I don't have & asked "ok, now what do I do??", closed that out 'till I get an answer &

texted Janice! Told her I have this fri-sat off 'till that changes, & is there a good time this fri-sat that I can come out to see her & the horses?(& talk about the schedule whatever/up-in-the-air); and I'd like to get a couple (at least) out & give them a good Spring grooming.

So...will wait for her answer. Can't & don't expect a lesson (unless she gets a wild hair, then I...will..be...there!), I have no idea what her schedule/work load is at this point. I just know I need to go out there & get covered in horsehair, if possible.

I just looked at my lesson journal. Hard to believe it was only Feb 2nd when I was out there (such big snow & cold inbetween then & now). Feels like it's been a lot longer. I'd even forgotten that there was a lesson after my canter attempt w/Bailey. The class & work took a lot outta me....

Priorities, priorities, right? Of course, I have to make a living & am placed in a job that takes a lot of doing & attention when I'm not on the clock...but if I truly need some Horse Right There soon. Patience, patience, it'll come, Ms Myself, lol!


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, one quick thought: I know she can't have fats, but would a tiny bit of peanut butter tempt her appetite for further? Just wondered, because my heart-dog GSD loved peanut butter, it was the only way I could get her to take her meds.


----------



## phantomhorse13

What a night..

Went to work about 3:30, and Mia begrudgingly ate a couple pieces of chicken for me before I went. I left a bowl of chicken, rice and special canned food for DH to offer her later, and then another bag I figured I would try when I got home from work.

I was in the middle of doing treatments on a not-nice cat at work about 5:15 when the receptionist called back to tell me DH was on the phone for me.. my heart dropped. DH rarely calls me at work, and of course I immediately expected the worst. As I waited for the treatment I was working on to finish (I was giving the cat fluids), the worse possible things were going through my head: DH came home to find Mia dead, unconscious, vomiting profusely, etc.. amazing the horrendous things that can go through your head in the longest 5 minutes ever. :-(

Finally got to answer the phone.. and DH didn't tell me something horrible, instead he told me that Mia had _eaten all the food in the bowl and all the food in the second bag.. and was looking for more_!!! He wanted to make sure it was ok if he offered her more. I assured him it was, that she could eat as much as she wanted.

I hung up the phone and burst into tears.. which had my coworkers panicking for a moment before I was able to bumble out the good news. 

Fingers and toes crossed this trend continues.. :clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Phantom, one quick thought: I know she can't have fats, but would a tiny bit of peanut butter tempt her appetite for further? Just wondered, because my heart-dog GSD loved peanut butter, it was the only way I could get her to take her meds.


Unfortunately she can't have anything like that. I would try to put the meds in some of the special canned food, but she is too smart for that. Instead, I am shoving the meds down her throat. She doesn't like it much and neither do it, but its necessary, so I do it.


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> What a night..
> 
> Went to work about 3:30, and Mia begrudgingly ate a couple pieces of chicken for me before I went. I left a bowl of chicken, rice and special canned food for DH to offer her later, and then another bag I figured I would try when I got home from work.
> 
> I was in the middle of doing treatments on a not-nice cat at work about 5:15 when the receptionist called back to tell me DH was on the phone for me.. my heart dropped. DH rarely calls me at work, and of course I immediately expected the worst. As I waited for the treatment I was working on to finish (I was giving the cat fluids), the worse possible things were going through my head: DH came home to find Mia dead, unconscious, vomiting profusely, etc.. amazing the horrendous things that can go through your head in the longest 5 minutes ever. :-(
> 
> Finally got to answer the phone.. and DH didn't tell me something horrible, instead he told me that Mia had _eaten all the food in the bowl and all the food in the second bag.. and was looking for more_!!! He wanted to make sure it was ok if he offered her more. I assured him it was, that she could eat as much as she wanted.
> 
> I hung up the phone and burst into tears.. which had my coworkers panicking for a moment before I was able to bumble out the good news.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed this trend continues.. :clap:


O good grief, I have tears in my eyes. So relieved!


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, that's wonderful news!! Hope that means she's on the mend..


----------



## Roadyy

So very happy to read this Dawn!!!! Very glad to see a happy story in such a bad situation.


----------



## Eole

I'm still lurking on this thread, not gone! :lol:
A bubbly crossed my mind last week and got a cheap plane to Florida on my credit card award points. Came back last night.

Now, Roadyy, AA, Celeste and other down South; I'm officially JEALOUS!!! Had wonderful weather, very nice horse ride near Ocala and crewed for friends at an Endurance ride in Goethe Forest. You have AMAZING trails all over the place.

MR, riding season is almost here: hang in there! Still at least a month before I can ride here.
Roadyy, very nice property, hope it works out.
NM, sorry for Hammy's disappearing. Kids must be sad.
Ellen, I'm so happy you finally found a good horse.
PH: I'm so glad Mia is doing better. You are doing so much for your animals, really going the extra mile. What did you decide about that horse you found unpredictable and couldn't trust fully?

Everyone else, hello!


----------



## SueC

Hello all, nothing very exciting happening here, I've just spent two days painting door jambs and I'm still not done, more coats needed (and 16h+ between coats as solvent based gloss paint). It's like watching grass grow. It's really infuriating how long little interior finishing jobs like that take, and there's a long list of them still.

Doesn't help when you have to fix a fence for two hours because it shorted in the rain and the cattle took advantage and tore through it into a place they weren't supposed to be (they'd argue that one, I'm sure!). Or when in the middle of your to-do list for this month, your young peach tree suddenly produced many buckets full of peaches, which you had to find some way of preserving!

Now apart from I should have been doing house finishing things, this bit I enjoyed: I've made peach crumble, peach/almond/vanilla strudel, peach/raspberry/cinnamon strudel, peach jam, and bottles and bottles of peach sauce - which is 90% fruit (unlike jam) and tastes better than jam I think, and is wonderful on fresh-baked buttery rye waffles with a few berries thrown on top, and a dollop of cream... or added to plain yoghurt, to make a peachy treat... or just on buttered toast...

PH13, so glad your dog is better! 

:wave: to all - still doing some catch-up reading to find out what you were up to! Seems like the snow is starting to melt in some places...


----------



## SteveDrider

I too am close to forty, that is when my forty year old son comes to visit. I stared with ponies when very young as my dad got tired of me hopping on his dairy cows and especially calves. I had a brief hiatus when I went off on my own, (14 years) but have had them ever scince. For a long time now I only have had horses I raised and trained. I trained for the public for a while but could make more at my regular job so it's just been a private addiction for me. For a while I rode with a bunch of oldtimers (the over the hill gang) however only a few of us can still ride so I mostly ride alone.I should say with just my best friend that carries me.


----------



## Happy Place

Phantom I am so happy! You brought a tear to my eye! Praying for continuing improvement for Mia.

Welcome Steve! We talk horses and everything else under the sun!


----------



## Happy Place

Today was the last day for make up State testing. My car would not start! I got to work with 5 minutes to set the room up and admit the kids. When I came home I found that my two big dogs BOTH had a s#[email protected] attack all over my dining room carpet. It took over an hour to clean and I will need to call a company to get rid of the stains. Since i was in clean mode, I mucked out the kitchen and dusted the living room. Now i am contemplating laundry. I need a serious vacation. Or horse time. Yeah definately horse time.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, Steve!

Hi Eole! Sounds like you had a really nice little vacation!

I finally got the Colo EMT website thing wrangled today, w/help from my assistant Chief. It's a new thing, just this year, but he'd had to do it, so navigated thru it w/him. Whew, that's done. 

Heard from Janice last night. She's going to be gone Fri-Sat to do classes for helping kids w/trauma work w/horses (one of her therapeutic riding missions) but said, since I know the horses (& her daughter-in-law will be in the house, in case of any mishap) I could come out & groom my heart out as the horses are all Woolly Mammoths & need the grooming.

So, will be there Fri morning around 930. The horses get fed around 8a, so they'll be almost done w/breakfast. I intend to just first walk around & see how all are doing, then get out Bailey's grooming bucket, as want to really beautify her (she loves to be groomed, & have never had enough time to just give her enough. Besides, need to suck up to her...the next canter lesson will come & it will be w/her).

Then Spirit. Both she & Bailey lead well to the post. Callie I can groom in her pen, because she'll just stand & love it, & don't want her to get too excited, thinking she's going to be set free into the pasture (she's ancient, am careful w/her). Fire (the mustang) I'll brush out in his pen, if I have enough energy by then. I don't know how he leads to the post & he's touchy & stubborn, so the pen is better. I'm not sure about Mimi (Arab), but will see.

The above are all Janice's horses. The boarders should be being taken care of by their owners. Definitely will do Bailey, Spirit & Callie, at least.

That's the plan. a HorseFriday, Eole! I started to worry about leading Bailey out, because sometimes she can be difficult, but then thought: I know what to do, have done it lots; just take my time...all she needs is a leader & she's fine. The "worry thought" came thru because Janice won't be there, but this is COOL, because I DO know what to do.

How cool is that...!

Anyway, thanks for listening to me ramble about my Friday "plan". Dang, if I just get Bailey done really good, that would be nice (her mane & tail are just gorgeous when fully brushed/combed out)...but I bet I continue, lol!

And...I had a New Thought: last year I mucked for lessons, right? What if...I groom so well that I can talk to Janice about grooming for lessons? And maybe that combined w/hand-walking & lunging (when I know that better, have been studying, but I know the real thing is on the ground...& Janice has taught me about body language/communication/watching the horse, not just running them in a circle...).

Hmmm. A thought...

But I'll be very happy this Friday to get covered in horse hair! Weather supposed to be 60* & sunny (might be 40s in the morning), w/some rain predicted tomorrow. Looking forward!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Today was the last day for make up State testing. My car would not start! I got to work with 5 minutes to set the room up and admit the kids. When I came home I found that my two big dogs BOTH had a s#[email protected] attack all over my dining room carpet. It took over an hour to clean and I will need to call a company to get rid of the stains. Since i was in clean mode, I mucked out the kitchen and dusted the living room. Now i am contemplating laundry. I need a serious vacation. Or horse time. Yeah definately horse time.


HP, the only expression for all of that is: OH CRAP:lol: Yes, time out is in order. Horse Time absolutely in order...can you get that soon?


----------



## Blue

O Happy, so sorry about your carpet. That Resolve is pretty good stuff. Maybe that will get the stains out.

Welcome Steve! We're a wild bunch, but close.

Nice to hear from you Eole. Lurking is allowed, but say hello every now and then.

Ellen, did you ride? Hmmmmmm?

I cleaned out the barn to get more hay in there and put some things on Craigs List. Had plenty of calls and made a few $ so now I have my momentum going. Going to clean out a shed we have and throw away what's trashed and "barn sale" what we can. The shed is an old laundry room with plenty of room for walking around. If I can get it cleaned up we can just use it for a continuing "sale". I could advertise stuff for sale, just call first so I can be here. We have 30 years of camping gear, tack, lawn equipment, tools, etc. Who needs all this stuff?


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Now apart from I should have been doing house finishing things, this bit I enjoyed: I've made peach crumble, peach/almond/vanilla strudel, peach/raspberry/cinnamon strudel, peach jam, and bottles and bottles of peach sauce - which is 90% fruit (unlike jam) and tastes better than jam I think, and is wonderful on fresh-baked buttery rye waffles with a few berries thrown on top, and a dollop of cream... or added to plain yoghurt, to make a peachy treat... or just on buttered toast...


No where do I see the distillation of peach brandy.
Fresh fruit makes good brandy!
In US $80-100 a gallon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: Glad that "puppy" is coming around.

TJ: Take a make shift head gear with two lead lines and ride them all bare back.
I mean since your there what the hay!

Friday is snow/rain and freeze again at night.
Saturday we will take horses to the clinic but no scheduled rides.
Daughter and I maybe ride them bareback a bit, never know.
When the top thaws Saturday am it turns into a slip and slide.
I don't think camping is in my schedule Sat night.

Bought 4 new trailer tires this afternoon, $470 total, great tires though.
I didn't want to go cheap hauling my horses.
A friend got tires for $65 each but not rated as good.

Eole: Very soon the season will break for me, I can feel it.
All the trees around me have grown buds the last 2 days.

NM17: You and PH13 never stop riding, I can't stand the cold.
Worst part is just as Spring arrives I start to get used to it. :shock:

Aquarium fever has spread in my house.
My wife liked the guppies and shrimps in my tank.
She decided to breed guppies and shrimp in 2-20 gallon tanks.
I prefer the planted jungle, fish are just there to move around a bit.

Good Evening All:
I am excited that riding season will begin soon.
As long as my horse does not pee on me again, and I remember extra pair of jeans.
I can't wait.


----------



## corgi

PH- so happy that Mia is eating! Yay!

HP- yuck. What a horrible thing to come home to.

Tj- Yay for horse Friday!

Welcome Steve!

Hey Eole and Koolio!

Ellen, is everything ok?

Had my mid year review at work and my supervisor is very pleased with my work and wanted to make sure I was happy and not looking to leave. I told her they are stuck with me.

Farrier is coming on Friday for both horses. Blue still has shoes. We are hoping he can go without by June. Just waiting for the big chunk of his foot that was missing grows completely out.

They are talking about snow and rain Thursday night. Just what we need! (Major sarcasm there)

I have to attend the school system's Fine Arts Festival on Saturday so no riding then. Sunday looks good, depending on how much moisture we get on Thursday night. I am afraid that it will make the ground, which is just now starting to dry, too wet and muddy to ride again.

Saturday night, my paranormal research team and I are heading back to a private home we have investigated before. As you may know. I am the skeptic of the group, but the last visit to this home made me lose a little of the skepticsm. Can't go I to details due to confidentiality agreements and such, but let's just say that I can ALWAYS find explanations for claims of paranormal activity and I was not able to explain some of the things we experienced the last time.

Hope all is well with everyone! Rick, how is your MIL?


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I've seen things I can't 'splain either. Kind of a creepy feeling.

Maryland, I to was waiting for the reference to distillery. Fresh fruit makes wonderful wine too!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: Take a make shift head gear with two lead lines and ride them all bare back.
> I mean since your there what the hay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 613882


Oh, MR...I had a wildhair thought last night..what if...what if I just took Spirit (the TWH) into the roundpen, w/just her halter & lead rope, & just hopped on bareback (no pad), just to do it...she doesn't neck rein, wonder what would happen...she might just think it was funny & trot around for laughs..I could direct by legs & seat...

I can't blame you for putting this thought in my head, since it had errantly snuck in anyway:shock:


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Ellen, is everything ok?
> 
> Had my mid year review at work and my supervisor is very pleased with my work and wanted to make sure I was happy and not looking to leave. I told her they are stuck with me.
> 
> Farrier is coming on Friday for both horses. Blue still has shoes. We are hoping he can go without by June. Just waiting for the big chunk of his foot that was missing grows completely out.
> 
> ?


Everything is fine. Just having to rely on me and Angel to get there. Hate to rant, but everybody says they will be there and they never are. Got her out a couple of days ago and brushed her and cleaned her feet. I added the mounting block to our routine to get her comfortable with it at her side. Used it to brush her back and tested her response to me working and leaning on her top side. She did really well. Today, I had to beat the rain to plant the potatoes. Soil was almost to wet, but workable. Also, have had work done on the little place I bought and my place. That has kept me busy. Rain tomorrow. I plan to work with Angel. This is something I have to deal with and I really did not plan to post until I actually had some pictures of me riding her. I will get there, but it is a very humbling experience. 

I am hoping that Angle is a candidate for going shoeless. I really love to see the transformation of their feet when the shoes are removed. I know some cannot make this transformation, but the effort to see is worth it. 

Glad your mid year review went well. Those reviews are always intimidating, but are constructive in dealing with them. I think these unpleasant experiences keep us sharp:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Ellen, no worries. You and Angel will get there. I'm sorry you're still dealing with rain. It seems it will never end


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Corgi, congrats! :thumbsup:

It's official....RIDE STRONG was voted on and is now an approved activity! It was in the newspaper!

Got a surprise email from my former vet. (from twenty years ago). He heard about my program some how and sent me info on an upcoming symposium. It is on horse behavior, which sounds fantastic.....but the same weekend as EA.

Exciting part is that the word is getting out there!!!! Wow!

Ellen, I know how you feel.....M always left me hanging too, that is why I went in search of others. Sometimes just depending on yourself is the best way to go. 

MR, if I didn't ride when I got a chance and in cold weather.....I'd have a very short riding season. :wink: I've learned to dress well and deal with it. LOL

TJ, your Friday sound PERFECT!

Have a good day all.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, sorry about the Rug patties. Have you tried the Oxyclean? The internet saysit works great and you know they can't put it on the internet if it isn't true.


Eole, very glad you enjoyed this little corner of America. Wish you could have had a lay over here and gotten in some riding with me.


TJ, glad you got the interwebs under control and finished the classes. Congrats on successfully completed the course. I hope you have fun tomorrow and bag up some of that hair to take home. Get a burlap sack and stuff it to make a horse hair pillow that keeps the smell handy.

Welcome, Steve, look forward to hearing about life and horses in your neck of the woods.

Blue, glad you got some barn sale done and hope you are able to rehome more of the stuff you need to get cleaned out of the way.

MR, I'm taking a new section of trail this weekend and not sure if there are water crossing are not. I don't think so from the map, but there could be another pond dunking episode. lol

Corgi, MIL is doing well. They have set her up for Vitamin C injections once a week so she will be making the trip to Tallahassee every Monday for a while. It's almost a 2 hour drive each way. I can slowly see the energy creeping back into her old bones. 

Ellen, It's not as good made with potatoes but you can distill those into a little punch of a drink too. Just saying...lol I hope you are able to get past the muddy weather soon and get saddle time.

MN17,,, WOOHOOO!!!!! Don't forget us little people when you become the next big thing across the country with your horse program.


We decided to try out the Abetta Buddy saddle yesterday to make sure it was going to be safe and secure to haul Jesa with us on trail rides. I have never used one before, but let me tell you. She is stuck in that thing good and with her she needs to be. lol She likes to play at everything and in every situation. At one point she just laid back as far as she could and bounced with Trusty's walk as she muttered " Uh Uh Uh Uh". I so do not remember ever being that limber. lol We also put a little older boy, that DW watches from time to time in the evening, on it and it was near perfect for him. The stirrups were as high as they will go and too short for Jesa, but just right for him.

We are planning to take her with us Saturday on the ride so this needed to be tested and approved. It got our vote!


























Jesa with her birth mother.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> It's official....RIDE STRONG was voted on and is now an approved activity! It was in the newspaper!
> 
> Got a surprise email from my former vet. (from twenty years ago). He heard about my program some how and sent me info on an upcoming symposium. It is on horse behavior, which sounds fantastic.....but the same weekend as EA.
> 
> Exciting part is that the word is getting out there!!!! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


YAY!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Wahoooo! That's great! You've worked hard and it came together! Wow! how funny to hear from your vet after so long? Are you thinking of going to the symposium? Or maybe just say you're already committed? Way to go girl. :clap:

*Roadyy*, that saddle looks like fun! Not sure any of my horses are well behaved enough to trust though. But then, I don't have grandkids so I have to get my cuddle fix with dogs. Glad MIL is doing better. That is so encouraging.

*TJ*, I think your Friday is going to be great!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Well we have rain today. That's ok, its getting dry and dusty. Going to Prescott to see my son and I think I'll stop at Petsmart to look for those puppy playpen fences. I want to be able to get Pete the tortoise outside now while its nice, but I don't want to lose track of him. This way I could move the pen around to shade and good munches for him.

Good day all!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The construction projects the guys I hired to do is really sprucing the place up. I guess you could say that they are applying the finishing touches. It rained last night and my tator bed got watered. Now, all the little spuds have to do is grow. I think today I will get Angel out and work with her some more. I just keep reliving the episode of my tumble off Red while mounting up. When I stopped falling I had a huge dent in my helmet. I think if I could get on her by myself several times with no event, I feel that would be a real confidence builder. That fall from Red was really violent and it strongly resides in my thoughts. After all this time, I feel yall understand somewhat and don't feel I am foolish and too wimpy. I was in a car accident when I was a teen. It was very violent and it took me a long time to overcome the fear. I don't think I am unique in this because I am sure there are others who deal with similar issues. I really appreciate the understanding and support from you even though sometimes I don't deserve it. 

Rick Glad the Buddy saddle was a success. I know you will enjoy using that this summer. That's the way to go to get them on those horses young. 

Yes, that's a thought, Murphy's Tator Brew. I'll bet that would have kick. Might take a couple of big swigs and leap on Angel like TJ was talking about with Bailey. 

TJ What gets me about this fear factor I deal with is we use to have an old garden spot that had field fencing around. I can remember (then I could do it) swinging up on my horse's back. The horse didn't have anything but a sisal hay string in his mouth. To do something like that now, the thought makes me sweat bullets.:shock: Oh, to have just a fraction of that fearless attitude now.

Nickers I am so proud for you and your Ride Strong program. I had no doubt that it would be a hit. I tell everybody when it becomes nationally known that I was around when the founder established it:thumbsup: Congrats!!!!

Blue Hopefully after today the mud will continue to dry up. It is not as bad as after the snow and ice, but I am really want the forest department to reopen the trails. I am going to continue trying to build my confidence to mount Angel alone. I did feel much more easy about when I used the mounting block while grooming her and seeing how she reacted. Very calm. I hope it is only a matter of time. Today, I am going to work with her some more. 

MR I really like the river riding pic. How much fun was that!

HP Hope you have had success with the dogs dumping on your carpet. I love my animals, but sometime the collateral damage from owning them can be aggravating and discouraging. One of the things I am having done on my house is to replace the wooden screen doors with storm doors that will not sag and swell. I am keeping the two dogs that belonged to the older couple that lived next door. My back porch screen door was swelled from moisture and would not close. Well, that night it dried enough to close. One of the dogs got trapped on my porch and did some damage trying to get out. It just seems like an uphill battle sometimes. So I hope you were able to reverse their damage. It is frustrating to have to spend money on fixing things when you can be using it for fun stuff. 

PH13 Hope Mia is progressing. I was so glad that she ate. When the appetite returns, usually that signifies a turning point. Hope she is ready for many trail rides with you soon.

SteveDrider Welcome and continue to post. 

Sue You cooking expertise sounds wonderful. I'll bet the peach crumble and strudels were delicious. 

Natalie I really think Angel is the horse. She is an intelligent and well balanced horse too. I can be leading her and stop and start walking backwards. She mirrors my movements keeping the same distance from me. If I can ever get my act together, I think we will be the perfect match.

Well I wrote a novel, sorry and will close. Have a good day.

God bless and keep


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, that's a great idea! I don't have a burlap bag, but found an old fabric grocery bag. Can stuff that w/horsehair, for sure, would be very nice if the scent hangs out for awhile.

Ellen, I think if you just talk to that mare & tell her how you feel, you'll be fine. One thing I know, they can read us like a book. She sounds like she's already read you up & down, feels safe..so she'll be safe with you & take care of you. Baby steps are fine...one step at a time!

I just spoke with Janice, to get permission; told her of my wildhair idea of taking out Spirit for a little walk, after grooming Bailey, then her, then Callie, getting to Fire if I could (Spirit, Ellen, the TWH, NOT Bailey! I'd never get on Bailey w/out Janice right there).

Wow. Plan has changed. Groom Bailey, Callie, maybe Fire, then Spirit. Janice was totally okay with my idea of getting Spirit out for a walk-ride, was very matter of fact about it actually, & gave instructions: "give her the black bridle on the top row, 3rd one over. Use the big green pad; just bareback is fine for her but the pad will give you more grip so you won't slide as much. Use the oval pen & lunge her first on a long line at one end. Keep her mind on the job so she doesn't decide to roll; if you have fun, she'll have fun & won't get bored enough to roll...if she does, just get off when she's lowering down, it won't be far". 

Well...guess I'd better do my after-work chores, shower, find something to eat & go to bed early. Looks like I've given myself quite a projection of the day. Better read my notes on lunging too, have only done that a couple of times.

Hey, MR, pop over here & help me lunge Spirit tomorrow, since you understand these TWH girls....

Later, all....


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> MR I really like the river riding pic. How much fun was that!


When it's really hot our "small loop" ride of about 6 miles takes 4-5 hours.
We play in all the water crossings way too long.
We usually circle around and swim each one several times.



tjtalon said:


> Hey, MR, pop over here & help me lunge Spirit tomorrow, since you understand these TWH girls....


Not much to understand they are usually just ready for a rider.
I won't lunge anyhow, I prefer all that fresh gusto out on the trail.
If I could pop over and visit we would ride instead.

I never was one for working in any enclosure.
My horse acts his worst in a small environment.
I think people should be introduced to horses on the trail.
An easy horse and an easy ride for starters, increase ride time gradually.

Good Evening All:

Yeah Nicker on the horse program.

PH13: Is my puppy still fine?


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, Glad your construction project is moving along. I've never planted taters, but I'm a lousy gardener anyway. No worries about Angel. She's with you for the long haul. I like TJ's idea of just having a talk with her. I think she'll understand.

*TJ*, Have fun tomorrow! 

*Marland*, I'm with you. Sometimes introducing a new rider on an easy trail is more comfortable and less stressful. Wish we could all meet in Alabama and just put Ellen on up there and go for a ride. Can you imagine what the world would be like if we all got together for a ride? OMG! We'd have all the worlds problems solved and getting Ellen riding in the process!


----------



## Happy Place

Omg came home to yet another mess. Poor dog is not feeling well. Got it all cleaned up. He got just rice for dinner and I am about to search the medicine cabinet for some kaopectate . In the mean time the hens said they thought they could come in for a visit. Lol. No just NO.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Steve: welcome!!

HP: you def need some horse time. the car is bad enough, but the carpets are just insult to injury. hope the dogs and the car are back to normal now.

tj: can't wait to hear about horse friday.. esp the riding part!!

Blue: want to come up here and organize my place next?!

MR: hang in there.. spring has got to be here soon!! 

corgi: congrats on the review. your paranormal job sounds very intriguing.. will be interested to hear if you have more experiences, even if you can't get real specific about them.

ellen: remember there is no timeline with Angel but what feels right to you. while its nice to have support, having just yourself and your horse is much better to unreliable help. keep practicing with the mounting block and eventually you will get to the point you just can't help but get on. then just enjoy the view and get back off.. just keep on keeping on until you are comfortable.

NM: awesome that the program is getting such attention, and well-deserved I must say. love hearing the updates.

Roaddy: Jesa looks like she is having a blast.. how long until she is asking for her own horse?! :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone! Just checking in. I seems I have managed to unsubscribe to the thread again without intentionally doing so. :evil: I'm not sure how that is happening...

I'm glad to hear good news.

MR - glad you are feeling better and soon over winter.

Ellen - I think we all have fears from past experiences from time to time. How we deal with them is what counts. You will get there when you are ready.

Nicker - great news about your Ride Strong group! I sounds like y have lots of support and interest!

TJ - I hope you have a good time at the farm and a good walk about with the horses. I'm glad to see you are getting back in the saddle again.

Roadyy - it looks like you and your family are really enjoying some great horse time. . Any news on the potential property?

Phantom - how is your pup doing?

Blue - how's the weather down there? DH and 2 of his buddies are headed your way on a bike trip. I think they are spending the night in Page and then heading to Tucson early tomorrow morning.

HappyPlace - sorry to hear your pup isn't feeling good. Any idea why?

It has been a busy work week here and I'm looking forward to the weekend. DH is away on his bike trip for 10 days so it's just DS and I. My daughter has left Florida and is now in Georgia for a 3 day event this weekend. Not sure where. After that they make their way back home, so she should be back in Canada around March 27 and officially home on April 1. I am so looking forward to having her back!

Still waiting on a puppy but I've been in contact with one of the breeders regarding a litter that was born about 10 days ago. I'm considering a puppy from one of three different breeders and so I always find it awkward talking them. I don't want to lead anybody on, but with choosing a dog from one of 3 great breeders, it is hard to decide and justify the choice. Right now, I may go with the one who actually has puppies on the ground if the one I prefer is available. I can't wait too much longer for the other two to breed as I want a pup soon enough so that I can spend the summer with it. 

In the meantime, we are patiently waiting for spring. It is due to snow again tonight, but hopefully won't last. I desperately want to get out to clean my pasture but there is still a foot of wet slushy snow around my poop pile and I'm worried I'll get the tractor stuck. Dry snow would be fine, but it is melted snow and ice underneath. The days are getting much longer and it is light now until past 8 in the evening. In a couple months it will be light her until after 10 pm! I'm looking forward to that!

I hope everyone is well and has a great Friday!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH: What did you decide about that horse you found unpredictable and couldn't trust fully?


First, so jealous of your florida adventure.. I have heard such nice things about Goethe.. hope to see for myself one day. How is your horse search going?


Gamer.. oh boy. Gamer had another episode at the trainer's, which was again without apparent cause. But this time she went head first into the arena wall, about knocked herself out, but staggered back to her feet and kept on bucking, until suddenly stopping a few minutes later. The trainer bailed as she went into the wall and was fine, but it cemented my decision she was not a safe riding horse. We brought her home and turned her out. A couple weeks later, she had another episode while I happened to be coming back from checking the water tank and was looking right at her.. she went from quietly standing and eating hay to kicking the [email protected] out of the side of the barn.. hard enough and repeatedly enough to break one of the dutch doors right off the side of the building. 

I euthanized her. I felt it was only a matter of time before she hurt someone else or herself very badly. 




Maryland Rider said:


> PH13: Is my puppy still fine?


Mia is doing very well. I checked her tbili and its down to 9.2!!! Still have a ways to go (normal is 0.5), but def going the right way. She is eating better every day and acting more like herself. :clap:

Sorry I didn't make it on yesterday for an update, but as I was leaving work I got a call from my DH that they were taking his mother to the hospital due to heart palpitations. I went right to the hospital from work and we were there until after midnight. She was there for over FOUR HOURS before a doctor saw her, though she was hooked up to monitoring equipment. :evil: I was about fit to be tied over the wait, especially as she had a couple of episodes of tachycardia while we were waiting. I was able to see her ecg was normal (just too fast), and the nurses assured me they were monitoring her and keeping the doctor informed. I am sure the desk and nursing staff was glad to see the back of me when we left last night. I hate fussing at people who really aren't the problem (the desk staff can't make the doctor see patients faster), but four hours?! It was hard to even be polite when the doctor finally DID appear, with not even a sorry for the wait. He was in the room for perhaps 5 minutes and didn't even listen to her chest to check her murmur!! He just said he thought she should be admitted for observation and have a cardiac consult. After a bit, an intern finally came and actually did a PE which included listening to her chest.

Scary when your dog can get better medical care than your MIL!! Mia was seen by not one but 2 doctors within an hour of my arrival the ER and her ultrasound results were available right away.. MIL had several tests done today, but of course nobody has 'reviewed' them to be able to tell us anything. I did finally get a harried nurse to tell me her bloodwork was normal, including her cardiac enzymes (so no heart attack). I suspect they are going to want to do a cardiac catheterization tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all! 

PH, happy to hear Mia is doing better. Sorry about MIL. :-( Sorry about Gamer too....did you share that before? If so, sorry I missed it. Wow! That's a lot of stuff!

MR, love that picture of you in the stream! Looks like fun. I would love to ride with someone who has so much confidence on the footing. I'm willing to try various things as long as I know the footing is OK. 

Ellen, speaking of the footing with MR, I still have fears from that one trip M and I took where we got 'lost' and got in some really deep mud. I don't know why that episode really bothered me...still does though.

BLUE, I am not even sure the vet knows who he was sending the info to, but I gave him my background....haven't heard back, not sure if he remembers me.....that's a long time ago and I was just a kid. I told him I was going to EA.

TJ, HAVE FUN today! WooHoo! Actually, you might just be more relaxed b/c no one is there but you and the horseys.  Enjoy!

HP.....wishing you a calm Friday! :wink:

In-service today....this is when the cliques come out.....it started yesterday.....people gather together and quietly ask what others are doing for lunch.....of course, when I walked through they stopped talking.....but I had heard them as I came up the stairs.....

Honestly, I don't care, just still can't believe this cold shoulder all started when I left a gathering early. :shock: NOw....I may be a tad cooler than I had been, but I AM still friendly, but how can't I be a bit cooler.....as I am not included in the conversations anymore. They pretty much stop talking when I come through See, pre-party, I would have been stopped in the hall and asked what I was doing for lunch, yada, yada......

Most if not all this coolness comes from Head Cheerleader, as her classroom is near the faculty facilities, so that is why I am always going past there. Major artery of the facility where she is at.

I'm sure it doesn't help that I had a guest (which I didn't share with her) and my program was published in the paper (small town, finding out many people read every detail (I do not)). 

The thing that makes me feel bad is my most recent mentee falls into HC trap.....she's easily pulled into that whisper thing. :-( I really thought more of her.....I guess b/c you are gorgeous doen'st mean you have strength to stand on your own.....

*Your true friends stand out when GOOD Things happen to you! :wink: That's a TRUE testament to friendship!*

Well, enough of my soap opera......it's stupid anyway.  Horses are much more fun!

Yay, it's finally FRIDAY! I think the 'snow' is going to miss us. Cold here tho....but gotta ride....if not only for my sanity.....but I need to get my chubba-wabba in SHAPE!!:lol::lol:

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, bitter sweet response as I hate Gamer was so crosswired in the brain that she had to be put down, but glad you did that instead of letting her be passed onto someone who would have wound up in ICU. I hope Mia continues to get better and hope your MIL does as well. I understand the frustration of waiting to speak with doctors. Nothing more annoying in the medical field. I hope you make your trip to Florida some day to enjoy that place you like.


Ladona, I hope the spook trip goes well and you can find some answers this time. 


Tracey, sorry you are still dealing with such terrible footing. I hope your DD has a safe trip home as well as your husband on his bike trip.

Ellen, I hope you share some pics of the construction once it is finished.

Did you women folk scare Steve off so quickly?

TJ, have fun and relax. STOP THINKING so much and just do it. When you get her out to walk to the pen just breathe and think of sitting the trot perfectly, feeling the air hit your face, the warmth of that first glow of sunshine on your cheeks and the smile from just feeling it. That will get you relaxed and into having fun instead of holding your breathe and wondering if she is going to roll or any other negative. Don't even bother thinking about whether or not you are sitting right or hand sin the right place, just think about the ride!


----------



## Roadyy

I saw a post on Book of Faces yesterday that made me laugh.

For those who ride fast
we have horses that are fast

For those who ride slow 
we have horses that are slow

For those who have never ridden
we have horses that have never been ridden


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ, have fun and relax. STOP THINKING so much and just do it. When you get her out to walk to the pen just breathe and think of sitting the trot perfectly, feeling the air hit your face, the warmth of that first glow of sunshine on your cheeks and the smile from just feeling it. That will get you relaxed and into having fun instead of holding your breathe and wondering if she is going to roll or any other negative. Don't even bother thinking about whether or not you are sitting right or hand sin the right place, just think about the ride!


When did you get to know me so well, bro?!!:rofl: I actually woke up 4am worried that I didn't remember how to put the lunge line on the halter....then woke up enough to tell myself "on the same darned ring you put the lead rope, silly!":lol:

Yeah, I'm gonna go out & just enjoy, groom the girls then have some relaxing fun w/Spirit. Don't have to get up crack o'dawn tomorrow, so can take my time.

Nicker's right; being by myself out there will be good.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, Sorry about Gamer too....did you share that before?


I did not.. it was just such an upsetting thing for me and involved so much stress that I didn't want to talk about it for a long while.. I still get teary if someone happens to ask me about it irl. While I know in my _head_ I did the best thing for Gamer, I still can't quite get my heart past the guilt that I gave up too soon, should have done something else, etc..


About to run to the store before the snow gets any worse. Yes, that was [email protected] snow. First day of spring my butt. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Thanks for you comment of your fears. I really do appreciate this group here for their kind support and understanding. But, my main reason for this post is for you and the behavior of your co workers. Please don't let them rattle your cage. You are a special person who can break past the confines of accepted routine to discover and create wonderful things that are beneficial to others. You have the heart of a pioneer. Your boldness to break through the routine perimeters is an uncommon trait shared by a few people who have given society great gifts that are beneficial to all. Your co workers are incapable of breaking out of the box despite their self anointed importance within their circle. They may be jealous, they may be curious, but they are watching the one (YOU) that has that special something that they don't. Please visualize yourself as a strong and immovable tower. Remember that great strength when they attempt to do anything that might be unsettling to you. Just be strong and the natural leader that you are. You are equipped to handle this despite them. I know you will do fine, but I just wanted to let you know how special you are.


----------



## Koolio

Awww snap! Snow again!

HAPPY first day of SPRING!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, I'm sorry about Gamer...

Hope your MIL is okay...

And you & Tracey: snow?! ick.

Yes, first day of Spring. Rained all day yesterday, so Janice's place (& the horses!) will be muddy....but no snow, TG.

Speaking of horses...Tracey, I love listening to horse people: "I may go with the one who actually has puppies on the ground...". That made me giggle (& my totally doggie non-horsey sister woulda gone "huh?").

Hope the now/slush/ice/mud/yuck goes away soon for everyone...

I'm going to go get ready for my Adventure....later, all..


----------



## Roadyy

Pokes head out of shop...Nope no snow here. Phew, thought I was to have to cancel my ride tomorrow. lol


MN17, I ,too, will climb the soap box to you. Your co-workers may be great teachers in their own right and I will not sit here and ridicule them as I don't know them or their habits. What I will do is speak to you who I do know and consider a friend and someone I feel I can talk bluntly to. you know I don't put sugar on much of anything I talk about so I hope you remember that while reading this.


You are amazing in your drive to excel your kids and your position to help them excel. Like Ellen said, some of the most award winning people have been shunned by their peers because they weren't ate up with petty life. Those around you who are so focused on the box they are in and making it comfortable to keep fear out. The fact is they have built those walls with fear and that fear will keep them in that little box. You refuse to let fear control you and hold you back. Your love for the kids and their education is stronger than your fear of failing and that is what makes you a hero. Yep, I called you and every other teacher who steps outside the book to make our future leaders thinkers,solvers and doers a hero.

Now I challenge you to stop and think about that. Now stop worrying about being accepted in a group that will never become what they are meant to be because they stay what they are. You do not! You are wasting valuable energy on a worthless cause that you need to save for the kids.

You can not get where you want to be by staying where you are. If you will not be concerned about what they think in 5 years when you are miles above them then why concern yourself with them now?


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, organizing this place is going to be a full time endeavor for awhile! It hasn't been done in so long!

Gamer. Wow! I remember that you had deep concerns but didn't realize that you'd had to euthanize her. From that behavior it sounds like it was the right decision. Been there and I know it hurts. Sometimes their minds are just broken

When do you expect more news re: your MIL's health? That is so infuriating to sit and wait that long and then have some high horse dr come and be so flippant. Grrrrr. Hope things are ok. At least Mia is improving so that's one weight lifted somewhat.

*Koolio*, Weather here was great until yesterday. Just a light rain, but gloomy. This afternoon and over the weekend should be back to sunny AZ! 

Sounds to me like you should just take a puppy from the litter that's available. Do you have the room to add one later from one of the other litters if you like them enough?

Well I read everyones posts and wanted to respond but daughter just texted me saying that her dog won't put weight on his back leg and can hardly get up. I gotta go see what's up and try to get him in to the vet.



Everyone have a good day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Tator patch is just sitting there, but has had an excellent start. I fertilized them as I planted and it got rain twice. I am looking forward to see little green sprouts peeping out in a couple of weeks. I can't believe how out of shape I get during the winter. The gym is a callin and they have an enrollment special. I am going to work with Angel today. Didn't yesterday, over did it planting the potatoes and took a day to piddle around. When I am leading her, I will say whoa and she does and now automatically takes a few steps back. If I persist, she will back as far as I want her to. She is very good at neutral lateral flexion, and giving her hindquarters. Still a bit unsure of what I am asking when I ask her to give her forequarters. Watching the Parelli cds, that posture while getting them to yield is very similar to what the head horse of the herd does to establish dominance. Yesterday, I scooped the poop and prepared her dinner before taking her out of her day area. I think she thought I had forgotten her and was running back and forth along where I take her out of that area. She was hyped when I went to get her. I put her thru the steps of stopping and backing. Then, I made her yield her hind quarters several times. I did intervals of this while walking her to the stall. Amazingly, she was focusing on me by the time we got to the barn. She is so nice to work with. Actually makes me feel like I know alittle about working with equines:wink:

TJ Can't wait to hear how you adventure went. 

Will be working on the baby steps today. I will start talking to her, you know what, I really believe she listens. Yesterday, going to the barn to feed her confirmed that. Great advice:thumbsup:

PH13 I am using your advice re the timeline to work with her. Thank you, because it is something that helps when I get that feeling I am backing up or dead in the water when dealing with my riding obstacles. 

I am sorry about Gamer. You did what you knew was best. Please don't hurt yourself by second guessing yourself. It seems that you went above and beyond to give her a chance. Something happened during the mares pregnancy. You tried and to me, by trying to help her and give her a chance, you surely did not fail her. Letting her go peacefully was a very kind and compassionate thing to do. I know it was and is hard to accept. I am so sorry.

Koolio Thanks for the encouragement. Hopefully today while working with Angel will be a step forward in my progress. Yall really help me so much. Sometimes I feel so foolish, but yall always have a kind and positive response that gives me the motivation to continue.

HP Don't ya luv it when the hens show up at your door step. All except what they leave behind. Your girls look as if they are as much pets as mine. Ain't it rewarding to have our critters? Sorry the canines are still having problems. Hope the Kaopectate helps.

Blue You're right. I do have Angel for the long haul. She is going to be the best trail partner I could ever ask for. I just hope I can do her justice. K called yesterday and said they were going to ride Saturday. I invited myself to join them. Say a little prayer. I am going to do some bonding with Angel today.
Talked to C day before and said much activities with grandkids and not to give up on her. Maybe I should be more patient and appreciate the time I can work with Angel, one on one. 

Rick I did get some pics taken this a.m. and will try to download them later this a.m.. I am really happy with this guy and his crew. Really spruced things up. Just a little more and they will be complete. Excellent finishing work on each project.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Good things are right are here, and more are around the corner.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

I tried to upload all the pics, but only 2 loaded. This is my wellhouse. It was very scant and they dressed it up with rails and pickets plus closed it in with ruff lumber for a rustic look.


----------



## ellen hays

Here is the little house on the acre I bought next to me. I had the old deck which was rotten and dangerous replaced.


----------



## ellen hays

This is my house where I had the builder add the lattice work around the porch and deck. Same on the front. The wooden screen doors were sagging so bad that I couldn't close them so if you look at the door to this poor, it is a storm door. Really works well. I had the steps on the deck moved to the other side so the decent to the yard wouldn't be so steep.


----------



## ellen hays

I also had some work done in the crawl space of the house, had an addtl crawlspace door cut on the other side of the main a/c heatpump duct and had the original crawl space door replaced. My lovely house builder used an inferior plywood for the purpose and it warped and peeled. I would never recommend him to anyone. He also left the support pillar out from under the kitchen.:shock::twisted::twisted::twisted: This recent builder put some jacks under that portion. That's a long story for another time. Anyway, the addtl crawl space door will keep me from having to go all the way to the front of the house and go around the main duct work to access plumbing on the other side thus making a full circle under the house.. Therefore eliminating half the trauma of crawling around under the house. It is not physically easy for me. So, that is my recent construction run down Now, I will live on air and get this paid for and then, tackle something else. I would love to have a separate shed on my barn so I can park my tractor and put equipment out of the hallway. Then, I can bring Angel in and out of the barn on the front where there is gravel and not make her wade thru the muck of the barnyard. It just looks like a pool of thrush out there in the winter. I know it is my imagination, but what the heck. I won't have to wade in it either.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Roadyy

Nice work that is efficient management of spendatures. They did good looking work.


----------



## Blue

Nice planning Ellen. Are you going to rent out that place next to you?


----------



## tjtalon

A nice Horse Friday! Groomed Bailey, Fire & Spirit (old Callie was loving dozing in the sun, so left her old bones alone. She got cookies, 'tho, even 'tho she didn't "participate", but just 'cuz she's Callie). No sign of snow until I brushed out Fire...yup, he's white! Clouds & clouds of white Mustang fur to delight the birds, lol!

Btw, only one moment w/Bailey, as she yanked me onto a patch of weeds while leading. Back w/the end of lead rope...she gave me a look like "oh, geez, ok" & all was fine.

I took a break before getting Spirit out, then set to grooming her. W/her (& the previous Bailey moment) I did get some more practice on leadership. Spirit wanted to walk ahead of me, so we did stop/back up...3 times, until she got the idea that it was me leading her, not the other way around. So, that was good for me.

By this time,after grooming her, I admit I was tired. Have had pedal-to-the-metal for almost 2 months between work & class, & grooming these 3 was a slight work out. But...

Got the bareback pad on her (after some adjustments) & her bridle over her halter. W/the reins over my shoulder we got to the oval pen, where I got the lunge line & spied the dressage whip on the ground. All good.

Lunged her, to the best of my ability. Have had only one lesson w/the lunge line, but she did well & I did pretty well....she wanted to cooperate. Did that in both directions. She didn't really want to move out (& looked "questioning", but I knew that that was because of me. I did pay attention to what I know thus far, so we did okay. I paid attention to where I kept my feet, where the whip was, when to raise or lower. Shew worked with my non-experience very well.

Went to the mounting block, checked the strap on the pad & popped on. She moved off right away, but checked her, got settled & we moved off on a nice walk.

We did well, the oval both directions. She settled me when I became unbalanced & I raised her head when she wanted to go for the new grass popping up in the pen. 

I stopped her to take a cell phone pic to prove I'd really gotten on all by myself. I turned my focus I guess from her when I did that, so when we started again, she very amiably but assertively...took us to the gate!

Well...after getting on, grabbing a bit of mane far balance so not to mess w/the reins...I thought she prob'ly had the better idea. We, I, did have fun!

It was only less than 20 minutes. But..in my defense, I don't mind that at all. It was the first time ever I've gotten on a horse solo. Maybe she thought "hey, let's ride again when you CAN" or maybe she knew I was kinda "done" & took advantage. Anyway, it worked.

Back at the post, untacked, cookies in my pocket. Spirit knew that, instantly, of course. So, on the way back to her pen...ahead of me to get to pen to get cookies!!

Not. 2 firm lessons in back up/walk nice. The look in her eyes was funny...like,"oh, ok, I'll be good, that's right...". I made her wait at her gate before we entered. Then, after unhaltering, backed her up & asked her to bow (she knows that trick) before she got her cookies. Twice.

I made progress today. Maybe Spirit did too, in her relationship with me. (Next time, the "go to gate" won't be allowed...)

I really like this goofy mare.

That's all for now....


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, forgot to add: Spirit wanted to go way faster than I was ready for, after almost 2 mos hiatus & being "Home Alone". I'm sure my whatever gave her the impetus to head to the gate. All ok. It was a very good day...


----------



## tjtalon

Pic of Spirit...she WAS paying attention...


----------



## ellen hays

Oh, TJ I related so much to your post. Sounded like you really enjoyed. I am so glad. You are doing so well. All of that knowledge that you have accumulated has stayed with you. Sounds like today was very rewarding. I am so happy for you. Please pray and send positive to me for tomorrow. I know you understand. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Stanley I have missed seeing you here. Glad you got thru Pam safely. Hug Buggs for me. I planted my potatoes and they are ready to grow. Tell Buggs that he is out of luck, my garden is out of his reach. Have a good p.m.


----------



## Stan

*spring has sprung*

It has arrived because our temps have taken a hit and the cloud cover has settled in. We don't call it the land of the long white cloud for nothing. Rain is around us but not falling. SWMBO has stayed home this weekend. Her friend id looking after her mother to give her a break and what do we do, Argue to much stress in the house with my legal battle and her mother lingering on her the brother stressing out. Not the picture of togetherness. Add in head aches and change in life. I am suffering high stress as well my shoulders and neck are tight. 

And to top it off she has agreed to look after a friends daughter who is intellectually handy caped bringing her into our home for 5 weeks right at a time I expect to be hard into the court hearings. I can only handle that in small doses not weeks at a time. 

Received an application from the NZ Herald requesting permission to view and copy the documents filed in the high court. I have agreed to the release but doubt the respondent will agree. The piece in the NZ Herald is only a tickler so to speak The Herald claim it is in the public interest to view and publish. Looks like my book may be written without me:shock: They have published some information on line.

So all in all not in the best of head space. Confident of the outcome of the case, but home is the pits. 
End of rant.
And don't copy my spelling. I own it. Its a trade mark:lol:

Pam was a fizzer expected to get 4 inches of rain we only got 3/4"


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley War on two fronts is very difficult. Please hang in there. I am so sorry you are having to go thru this. I know you will succeed. I am sorry about things at home, but survival thru the legal thing is utmost. Then, may be things in other realms will give you some relief. I know, sometimes, the weight seems over whelming, but I know you can come thru. You have a friend that cares about you and wants to see this legal thing come to an end. That's not just me, but the others on this site worry also. We care. Please post and let us know how you are doing through this. Please don't go it alone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen and Roaddy....you brought me to tears.  Good tears :wink:

THANK YOU!

I am printing off your comments and putting them in my 'jar' for days I feel.....you know.......

Love you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

O good heavens it's been a busy day.

TJ, I'm so happy for you! You're getting more and more comfortable. It helps to try things we know when no one is around to watch and make us nervous. Good job!

Stan, I'm so sorry. What makes marital discord worse than financial trouble? Legal issues. 

5 weeks!? Holy cow! I have a handicapped son and love him dearly, but there's a reason he lives in a group home and we visit. Mentally and emotionally handicapped people can be difficult and time consuming. It's none of my business, but is this etched in stone? Wish there was something I could do or say to help, but I know there's nothing.

Nicker, I didn't get to say anything to you this morning cuz I had to run so fast, but don't even give those other people a minute of your time. They not worth it. You worked for this.

Gotta go.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> O good heavens it's been a busy day.
> 
> TJ, I'm so happy for you! You're getting more and more comfortable. It helps to try things we know when no one is around to watch and make us nervous. Good job!
> 
> Stan, I'm so sorry. What makes marital discord worse than financial trouble? Legal issues.
> 
> 5 weeks!? Holy cow! I have a handicapped son and love him dearly, but there's a reason he lives in a group home and we visit. Mentally and emotionally handicapped people can be difficult and time consuming. It's none of my business, but is this etched in stone? Wish there was something I could do or say to help, but I know there's nothing.
> 
> Nicker, I didn't get to say anything to you this morning cuz I had to run so fast, but don't even give those other people a minute of your time. They not worth it. You worked for this.
> 
> Gotta go.


I have told SWMBO that instead of the girl coming our home She go to her home and stay, As the girls parents are going on holiday SWMBO can house sit and be the care giver. That also gives me space to deal with the legal issues. Problem solved that is if she agrees otherwise if the court case is in full force I will have to move out to get the space I will need to concentrate. Makes me feel bad having to consider this but the young lady concerned is work, at a time when I will be tired from the days toil let alone evenings doing court prep and research.
Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Oh, TJ I related so much to your post. Sounded like you really enjoyed. I am so glad. You are doing so well. All of that knowledge that you have accumulated has stayed with you. Sounds like today was very rewarding. I am so happy for you. Please pray and send positive to me for tomorrow. I know you understand. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:


Thanks Ellen! Good luck today


----------



## Koolio

TJ - it sounds like you had a great horse Friday! I'm so happy for you and proud of you! When will you go again?

Stan - I am sorry to hear about your home troubles. Hopefully you can work something out to find some peace. It sounds like having your SO go to the home to house sit and give care is a good option. I hope she agrees. In the meantime, keep your chin up.

Phantom - I recall the troubles you were having with your horse and am so sorry you had to make a difficult decision. It ends like it was for the best in this case. 

Ellen - good luck today. I hope you get on for a nice ride, if even a short one. Can you try to mount up and just do a short walk around the yard, then get off? I do this in the winter sometimes when it is too cold to ride much. I think it does help keep some of the horses training and my own skills up. We work on little things like the go and the halt, maybe a leg yield or two and standing to mount. Very short get on's might help your confidence as well. You don't need to go out on the trail to enjoy a quick ride. Food for thought...

Still snowing here today. :-(. With DH and DD both away, the house is quiet. DS, being a teenager will sleep until noon and then has plans with his friends this afternoon. It gives me time to catch up on some chores in the house (gotta clean the fridge) and then a ride at the stable this afternoon. After a crazy work week, I am glad for a quiet weekend.

I hope everyone has a great day and finds better weather soon!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Great horse Friday! What a terrific confidence booster for you. I bet those furry mammoths loved getting shedded out a bit.

Ellen- love the work you had done! That little house sure is cute. Hope your ride today is a sweet reward for you patient work with Angel.

Phantom- I understand how much it hurts. You absolutely did the right thing. You gave Gamer much more opportunity than many would have. You did not give up too soon.

The dogs seem fine. I came home from work Friday and all was well. They did get into the garbage last Saturday and I am wondering if that caused the upset. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

Just got back with the horses.
Coggins and shots all done today.
My horse didn't even rear up when the needle got close. 








Campground pretty rough after Friday snow.
Many die-hards there and camping.

We left at 10 as people were saddling up for a ride.
I can wait for a warmer weekend.
It will be 55 there today and turn into a muddy soupy mess.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Awesome for a Horse Friday! :thumbsup:

I will not have a camping commentary for this weekend. :-(


----------



## Eole

TJ: I loved my new Horse-Friday soap!  You did great, you are a champion. Can you see how far you've come?

NM, congratulations on the Ride Strong success, you totally deserve it. Don't worry so much about others' opinions. Be happy, follow your passion: you will draw to you good positive people; you don't need the other kind anyway.

PH, I'm so sorry about Gamer. You have no reason to feel guilty. You were absolutely right about her being dangerous, your gut feeling was right, even when others were telling you otherwise.

Do you realize Goethe forest is 60 000 acres? Pretty amazing place. I actually went to Florida to try a mare. Lovely mare, ready to rock 'n roll in endurance. BUT, I made an offer on the Vermont mare. Next step is PPE. So, we'll likely have a new horse next month. :happydance:

Ellen, are you planning to hop on that horse today? 
Stan, hang in there. Hope you can find a way around that situation at home. Too much stress isn't doing good on your heart: take care!

Koolio: snowing here too, and -20C tonight. WHERE IS SPRING? But days are getting longer fast and that is nice.

This is Princess Buttercup, the chubby pony.


----------



## Happy Place

*Here we go*

I am 51 yrs old. Time to stop dreaming and start doing! Some of you know this, but I am a licensed professional counselor. My dream has always to add animals and horses in particular into my therapy tools. I am taking NM's lead and going for it! I have found two major certification centers and would like to do both because they are some what different, but one is offered in Michigan in June so that is my first goal.

I am busy collecting paperwork samples (liability and consent to therapy) from established centers around the country. I also need to write a business plan and decide what this is actually going to look like. If I bought the land next door, I could do everything from there but there is not room enough for an indoor arena. I would either have to make arrangements with a local barn to rent their arena for appointments during the winter or not offer that mode of therapy for 6 months out of the year :-(. My focus will be on troubled teens and Vets with PTSD. I plan to offer therapy to vets at no cost to them (for a percentage of my total counseling hours).

You all know that I have been virtually unemployed since June. I still plan to find a school job to keep us afloat while I live the dream. I am planning on doing a go fund me to help with the cost of training, land and 2 or 3 horses. I don't expect a lot but any amount will help to get this ball rolling.

Sorry for the ramble but I know where I will get the moral support that I need :wink: You guys are the best and I look forward to your comments and suggestions!


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> I am 51 yrs old. Time to stop dreaming and start doing! Some of you know this, but I am a licensed professional counselor. My dream has always to add animals and horses in particular into my therapy tools. I am taking NM's lead and going for it! I have found two major certification centers and would like to do both because they are some what different, but one is offered in Michigan in June so that is my first goal.
> 
> I am busy collecting paperwork samples (liability and consent to therapy) from established centers around the country. I also need to write a business plan and decide what this is actually going to look like. If I bought the land next door, I could do everything from there but there is not room enough for an indoor arena. I would either have to make arrangements with a local barn to rent their arena for appointments during the winter or not offer that mode of therapy for 6 months out of the year :-(. My focus will be on troubled teens and Vets with PTSD. I plan to offer therapy to vets at no cost to them (for a percentage of my total counseling hours).
> 
> You all know that I have been virtually unemployed since June. I still plan to find a school job to keep us afloat while I live the dream. I am planning on doing a go fund me to help with the cost of training, land and 2 or 3 horses. I don't expect a lot but any amount will help to get this ball rolling.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble but I know where I will get the moral support that I need :wink: You guys are the best and I look forward to your comments and suggestions!


Happy Place: You seem to be going in the right direction with planning. I have not always been a government employee. My first encounter with employment was at 15 yrs where I completed a cabinet making trade 4000 hrs of training. Got certified and never worked for a boss again until I joined the Probation Service part time in 95 after having an accident. I still ran a business doing home renovations until making a lifestyle change in 2005 and moved from Auckland to the present address.

Guess where I am going with this is. If you have the energy, done the planning, costing, projected income at a very realistic level, no stars in the eyes on being self employed. Have money to spend on advertising That is the one that gets you going, having enough money for advertising its a must. You also need to enjoy what you do, then go for it.

Pinned on the wall at my desk is a saying by Winston Churchill If you are going through hell. Keep on walking. That is what starting a new business can be likened to. And also in my case battling the department of corrections.

I have started planning for when the court case is over, I am considering utilising my large garage and put my trade skills to use. I am toying with part time work making coffins. Budget versions. Eco friendly. Using pine and staying in the era of horses and old time. Will only need to sell 1.5 coffins a week to maintain the lifestyle. Never to old to change 67 this year. Hope this helps to give some insight and motivation.


----------



## Stan

*Weather report*

From the land of the long white cloud. Today, Sunday. Its ******ed off. The cloud I mean, and the sun is shining so I guess it headed your way over night. 

So if you are experiencing cold, rain, or some snow puffing around now and again along with a great big cloud covered sky. Sorry:twisted:

Off out to improve the sun tan.


----------



## ellen hays

HP Make sure that you have the support you need for this venture. NM has a good plan and program. Make sure you are covered in your corner. Do not leave yourself vulnerable. Check insurance for liabilities. You are on the right track. Just build a secure foundation legally. Insurance is tricky be careful. I love your plan. It is beautiful. I am so proud of your tenacity. You go girl.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen thanks. I already have liability ins (sort of like malpractice). I'll also do everything under my corporate name to limit personal liability. There is a lady down the road with an indoor arena that I can rent out in winter.

I need to think of things like where a parent might wait during the session so I could maintain confidentiality for a teen .it's not like a riding lesson where they could hang at the rail and watch! Man so many details! I need to focus on getting my certification first, that may help answer some questions. I also need to clock 100 hrs of lessons or other work with horses between June and October. There are two rescues and a handicapped riding barn I can volunteer at. 100 is a lot of work!!


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, HP, that's wonderful!! What a GREAT plan....!

Stan, much good thoughts to you for traversing your current situation. Hope the young lady stays home & your DH takes care of her there....having her t your place for weeks sure sounds like tipping the applecart.

Tracey, don't know yet when next time will be, will see how April cooperates between Janice's schedule & mine (which will still jump around in April). Also thinking my lessons-from-accumulated-muckings has run out. Don't know yet what the options are, but putting in on "the back burner" to bubble for a week or so.

Thanks everyone for all of the pats on back for my Friday adventure!!

Have to go get ready for work, 7 day stretch this time. 

Later!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> TJ: I loved my new Horse-Friday soap!  You did great, you are a champion. Can you see how far you've come?


Actually, Eole...yes! Quite amazing, really:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

I can't go to work today..cat on my shirt....mustn't disturb the cat...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

What a cute pic TJ!

HP, good luck on your adventure!  My thoughts is just go slow, things seem to fall into place when they need to. What does your DH think about your idea? Also, we may need to talk about this insureance thing....that is one thing I need to look into and don't know where to start. 

Got a ride in yesterday.  Typical spring day...chilly, windy, and damp. Typical spring horse....looky-loo at everything! 

Funny how the Spring puts a spring in a horse's step. Although we rode most of the winter he acted as if we haden't....certainly the Spring air.

He did well really, moved out nice. Thought for sue a giant ice chunk would get him, but as long as I speak to him he just look and goes on by.

Why is it that multiple things occur at once? There was a loud buggy , along with a car, coming up from behind and we were approaching THE piggies. He held it together, but Jay was a bit concerned. :lol:

Just about home we passed 3 Amish horses in the field. They came running up to us, then took off, bucking and kicking. :shock: If it was my former mare....she would have taken off too. Jay....he snorted, but held it together.  I must say....I wondered. LOL And held on just in case!

Sun is blazing and the air is frigid, but I"m going to get more sadle time in today.

This afternoon we ladies are getting together to coordinate calendars for rides! :clap:Yea!

What's on the docket for this week horse wise???? The Dover Saddlery VIP Grande Opeing Reception!!!:happydance:I don't plan on buying much. Most of their stuff is English, plus I am saving $$$$ for EA! 

ONce again, I want to thank you all for understanding my work situation. It really IS small town silly jealousy.....and I'm really OK. When I published my book a couple years ago, I also got the same treatment. _Then _it hurt.....now.....not so much. :wink: I"ve learned that people want something for nothing, but life isnt' that way. They don't see the extra hours that go into success. They don't see the failures and tears prior to the success. Those failures, tears, frustrations, and a whole lot more have ultimately made me a *much *stronger individual. I'm proud of that! 

I am also proud of the fact that when I walk out of that building, I have a life beyond them. I have met some *really, really *wonderful people by stepping outside the box. I have gotten to travel and experience some really, really cool things too. *all of that *makes up for being ignored. Really, it does! 

OK, that....and when my newest mentee (the beautiful one I thought would stand on her own) said in front of everyone on Friday.....but I want scores like Nickers! :lol::wink: People stopped saying it couldn't be done when they saw my scores. It was staring them in the face. Quiet leadership.....if I can inspire just one....I've done my job. :wink:

OK, off my soapbox. Time to get my day rolling so I can go have fun with the girls.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Pictures from yesterday. There is a logging company near by. The mounds of logs really impress me. 

RIDE STRONG everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey, MR, you got some snow!!!!

It missed us....thank gosh! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

As of today, DH and I have been married for 34 years.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> As of today, DH and I have been married for 34 years.


Happy Anniversary, Celeste!!:clap:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The construction guys showed up yesterday a.m. to complete work. K called and said that DH decided to move some things into their place and they weren't going to bring the horses up. So between the two things going on, no riding. Glad I didn't go off because there was some major rot uncovered and I had to make a run to town to get a 4 x 4 before everything closed at 12 noon. I wasn't discouraged. The sooner K and her DH move in, I should have an on going riding buddy. M from down the road who is also a horse person who has a weekend place, came over to see Angel. She really liked her and said that she is so pretty. Angel reminds me of one of those pretty carousel horses. She's my teddy bear. M said they were going to be freed up from work and would be spending more time up. Yea. Hopefully C will come up some and ride with me. Before long trail time may be extensive. Double Yea!!!! Once I get really comfortable with Angel, then maybe some rides by myself. Rain set in yesterday p.m. and will be lingering thru out today.

I am going to try something and I want you to tell me what you think. I put some large posts at the drive to hitch horses to for people who came by riding their horses. I think I will start grooming Angel at that loc and will saddle her there. Until I get comfortable getting on her alone, would it be dangerous to tie and practice mounting her like that? I really don't think she will get stressed since she is so calm. The first couple of times I get on her I really don't want her to walk off or anything and as I find a comfort zone, if she does I can address it later. I am beginning really to feel comfortable with her and I don't think there will be any problems.

Nickers You must have been talking to Jay in the second pic in your post. He has those ears back and appears to be listening to every word. So glad you are happy and secure about your job and ventures. You should be. You ole pioneer:wink:lol

HP Your plans sound so exciting. Just think, you will be making other people's lives better thru you efforts. I can't think of anything more rewarding. I pray it all falls into place. Those 100 hrs will be over before ya know it.

TJ Is that Tim? What a pretty kitty. And yes, you must not disturb the kitty at rest.:lol: Mine do me that way. The other a.m. I had to move Sissy off my barn clothes. She didn't appreciate it at all:-( 

MR After this recent snow here, I really understand about the muck. Melting snow just seems to create a bigger mess than rain. Yeah, I believe I would have rescheduled riding too. Before you know it, you will be forging rivers again like in that picture you posted.:thumbsup:

Natalie Princess Buttercup is so cute. She looks like a teddy bear too. My mare is a chub. I have to really watch the feed. She definitely is an easy keeper. Looks like Buttercup is too. -20 oh my goodness. Yeah, where is spring?

Stanley Hope everything gets better soon. I like the Churchill saying. Sometimes, it seems like that is all you can do to get thru. I have made it to the other side of several conflicts by doing that. 

Celeste Happy Anniversary:thumbsup: I wish you many more.

Hope everyone has a good day. Getting ready to turn Angel out. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, please don't mount while your horse is tied. It may seem safe to you because she can't walk off but it is really dangerous. If she were to spook, it would make it twice as bad with her being tied. You are far safer mounting her in a grassy area while all is quiet, or in a round pen if you have one.

The sun is shining but is only 30 out. DH and I have plans to fix my wheel bearing and replace a rear u joint on his truck. The joys of owning old vehicles. I really hate doing this stuff, but it helps him a lot when I can hand him tools, turn the wheel etc. I am also planning on uncovering at least one garden today. Both my front and back gardens are covered with a heavy layer of leaves, it won't take much to blow them off, then I have a whole pile to put in the chicken pen. They LOVE scratching and pecking in piles of leaves.

When will I get to see those horses? who knows. I may drop in tomorrow as long as my truck is running. ;0


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx HP. Will adhere to your advice. Wish had the round pen. Probably would have been on her by now.

I love the idea of putting leaves the chicken pen.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hey, MR, you got some snow!!!!
> 
> It missed us....thank gosh! :wink:


I need no more snow, although we didn't get that much snow for the season.
Remember we are harvesting mud right now.

NM: Good job on your riding program at the school.
Glad you are recognized and program officially accepted.

Ellen: Ditch the tie to the post idea.
If anything were to happen even on a been there done that horse.
They can't rear head is tied, buck is next.
You get launched into post, not a good ending.

You could get anyone willing to help to use a lead line though.


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> I can't go to work today..cat on my shirt....mustn't disturb the cat...


Go without the shirt:shock::shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::twisted:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> The construction guys showed up yesterday a.m. to complete work. K called and said that DH decided to move some things into their place and they weren't going to bring the horses up. So between the two things going on, no riding. Glad I didn't go off because there was some major rot uncovered and I had to make a run to town to get a 4 x 4 before everything closed at 12 noon. I wasn't discouraged. The sooner K and her DH move in, I should have an on going riding buddy. M from down the road who is also a horse person who has a weekend place, came over to see Angel. She really liked her and said that she is so pretty. Angel reminds me of one of those pretty carousel horses. She's my teddy bear. M said they were going to be freed up from work and would be spending more time up. Yea. Hopefully C will come up some and ride with me. Before long trail time may be extensive. Double Yea!!!! Once I get really comfortable with Angel, then maybe some rides by myself. Rain set in yesterday p.m. and will be lingering thru out today.
> 
> I am going to try something and I want you to tell me what you think. I put some large posts at the drive to hitch horses to for people who came by riding their horses. I think I will start grooming Angel at that loc and will saddle her there. Until I get comfortable getting on her alone, would it be dangerous to tie and practice mounting her like that? I really don't think she will get stressed since she is so calm. The first couple of times I get on her I really don't want her to walk off or anything and as I find a comfort zone, if she does I can address it later. I am beginning really to feel comfortable with her and I don't think there will be any problems.
> 
> Nickers You must have been talking to Jay in the second pic in your post. He has those ears back and appears to be listening to every word. So glad you are happy and secure about your job and ventures. You should be. You ole pioneer:wink:lol
> 
> HP Your plans sound so exciting. Just think, you will be making other people's lives better thru you efforts. I can't think of anything more rewarding. I pray it all falls into place. Those 100 hrs will be over before ya know it.
> 
> TJ Is that Tim? What a pretty kitty. And yes, you must not disturb the kitty at rest.:lol: Mine do me that way. The other a.m. I had to move Sissy off my barn clothes. She didn't appreciate it at all:-(
> 
> MR After this recent snow here, I really understand about the muck. Melting snow just seems to create a bigger mess than rain. Yeah, I believe I would have rescheduled riding too. Before you know it, you will be forging rivers again like in that picture you posted.:thumbsup:
> 
> Natalie Princess Buttercup is so cute. She looks like a teddy bear too. My mare is a chub. I have to really watch the feed. She definitely is an easy keeper. Looks like Buttercup is too. -20 oh my goodness. Yeah, where is spring?
> 
> Stanley Hope everything gets better soon. I like the Churchill saying. Sometimes, it seems like that is all you can do to get thru. I have made it to the other side of several conflicts by doing that.
> 
> Celeste Happy Anniversary:thumbsup: I wish you many more.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. Getting ready to turn Angel out.
> 
> God bless and keep.


My little bit. Grooming and saddling up is a good idea but I do have a thought to share. Saddling and not mounting could lead her to expect only that, so get on her sit a while and get off then leave her tied.

Second point. I would not mount her when tied. If she pulls back and feels the resistance she may go harder which could result in her tossing her head up, rearing and you being dumped, she breaking the tether or with the effort she could go over backwards. So saddle her and mount her and just sit awhile. Get off and check her feet just do something to push her around. OR after sitting in the saddle for a bit ask her to move off for a yard or two stop then dismount. Next time do some thing different.


----------



## Celeste

She doesn't need to be tied anyway. Ellen, Angel is going to stand still.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Thanx for the feed back. I was hoping the barnyard would dry out, but after yesterday p.m. and today, it is wet and muddy. It is the closest thing that I have to a round pen. Next week is suppose to be dry Maybe I can make do with the barnyard after a few days of drying. 

Celeste I agree, she is probably the least of my fears.

Thanx MR You are right and I sure don't want to be slammed into a post.

Stanley I will try to incorporate different routines. 

Thanx to all of you. My friends and family. You are the ONES that I go to the most. God is first, but He sure has blessed me with yall.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey AA Is it me, or have you not posted in a while. Good to see you. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Go without the shirt:shock::shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::twisted:


Sorry, Stan, still would have to have the uniform shirt on, no matter what:lol: Maybe should lay THAT on the bed tomorrow!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> She doesn't need to be tied anyway. Ellen, Angel is going to stand still.


Ellen, I agree so much w/this. Was thinking today (yes, went to work, had to kick the cat offa the shirt [yes, that's Timothy]): She'll very likely stand quietly. You have her when let out in some sort of fenced enclosure, right? Maybe take out the mounting block first, then lead her to where she's facing the fence (so if she moves up, there's not much place to go). Gently get on (talk to her first, let her know what you're feeling & what you're going to do...they understand, somehow). Be careful not to brush her back w/your leg. Then, just sit there & as someone said, just enjoy the view.

I, myself, might just sit there a few minutes, stroking her neck, talking to her (if it was me & hadn't been on her before). If you do decide to move off (away from the mounting block side, of course:lol w/a gentle leg, be sure you feel confident about a smooth/easy dismount (am thinking of your knees). Trying to dismount onto the mounting block (I have discovered) is very awkward & potentially scary for the horse (the block may move or even be kicked over by your own foot/leg).

That's my 2bits. And...a question: you've had guys building stuff for you recently. Any chance they can build you a round pen? Just askin'.


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Sorry, Stan, still would have to have the uniform shirt on, no matter what:lol: Maybe should lay THAT on the bed tomorrow!


(oh, good grief, I was talking to Stan...what DID I just say:rofl:


----------



## Blue

_As of today, DH and I have been married for 34 years._
Congratulations! Happy Anniversary!

*Ellen*, I'm sure that others will chime in and I haven't completely caught up, but I really wish you wouldn't mount up while tied. That is way more unsafe that mounting and letting the horse walk off. The reason for this is a horse, no matter how gentle and well trained still has a flight instinct. If you mount up while tied and she tries to take even one step and is stopped by the hitch rail, she could very well get confused and frustrated which could lead to a spook no matter how small. This is not doing your confidence any good at all my dear. I know that you're anxious to get on but have concerns. A thought that I had, since the people that keep saying they'll come by get caught up with other things. When you're construction guy is there, why not just step up on her then? Someone is around, in case you get in trouble, but I just can't imagine there being trouble. Ya know, even if you just saddle up, lead her around 2 or 3 circles and mount up and then get right back off again, that would be saddle time!

And yes, I fully understand your apprehension. I've been seriously injured more than once and have to work through the fear every now and then. More than once, I've gotten the "shakes" when something has happened. I know you think we all make it sound easy, but it isn't always. It's just that we've had more experience to find out what works for us. You'll find it, but you need to start experimenting with different fear control methods.

Well as I continue to read and catch up I see that everyone has already given you excellent advice.

Everyone, I am so far behind in my posts. I've been on trying to keep up, but get distracted. 

New business plans! Yay! That's always exciting. I agree with go slow and sure. It's bound to work out

Anniversary! Yay! 

*Stan*, I hope you can get your dilemma worked out. 

*Maryland*, mud sucks! That's all I can say.

*Koolio*, will you come clean my fridge?

*Eole*, Congratulations! Is that her in the pic? or another one?

I know I've missed some of you and I'm sorry. It just doesn't pay to fall behind at all!

Went with daughter to take her dog to the vet last Friday. Ugh. That poor dog. Both of his back legs are so messed up. We don't know if it's because something got broken or whatever when he was young or irresponsible breeding that made him grow odd and unbalanced. This is the dog that she found at the side of the freeway in Phoenix. Skin and bones, ticks, staph and scared to death. About 5 weeks then and that was a year and half ago. Anyway, we don't know if he was thrown out of a car or what. We got him healthy and thriving but he never did walk right. As he grew you could tell he was pit mix, but later started looking like pit/great dane. His front end is strong and bulky but his back end is kind of thin and weak. Conformation? or because his knees hurt and he carries most of his weight on his front end. Was he born this way? or developed into it? We'll never know. But, he's in so much pain now that he mostly just lays around. He's the happiest friendliest dog you'd ever want to know. Our vet is very confident that the lateral fixation? surgery will benefit him. Lots of money. I think we're going to go for it if we can get the money thing worked out. 

Then I was on such a roll from cleaning out the barn that I decided to clean out the storage shed. :shock: Big undertaking. Years of crap is stored in there. Camping gear, picnic gear, biker gear, old wall hangings, old kitchen ware. Seriously, a throw pillow from the first "yard sale" couch that we ever had from about 29 years ago is, no make that was in there. Oiy Vay. Anyway. Got it all pulled out and shop vacced the shed now I'm going to spray and let it set for a day then sort through all of this mess. Set up the tents, put together the …. whatever it is. And advertise a storage shed sale.

Then husband was outside watching me. Right. Watching. And noticed a funny sound from one of our huge trees. He went to investigate and found a HUGE crack in the base of the tree. Great! So we called a landscape guy we know to come look at it and see if it needs to come down. Apparently, he knows how to split one side and save the bulk of the tree. That's good to know, but that will cost an arm and a leg as well.

So after cleaning out the barn and people just stopping by to look at this and that, I made about $85. So we went out to dinner and spend about $78. Still a profit right?

Daughter just called and we were talking. She had a cold but is better now, but still has the cough. I asked her if she ever went by the pharmacy to get something for it and she said no, and that's it's a good think she didn't because she'd still be stuck inside Walmart. I asked her what she was talking about and she said "Mom, really, some day you've got to turn on your TV." Oh? What happened? Apparently last night, right when she was going to stop by Walmart and get some Robitussin, a family of 8 (homeless?) caused a ruckus in the parking lot. A security guard (female) went out to investigate/end it and they jumped her and beat the crap out of her. An employee jumped in and tried to help and ended up with a broken arm. Law was called they came and somehow in the fracas one of these people got the officers gun and shot him in the leg. One of the "bad guys" was shot and killed the rest apprehended and taken to jail.

OMG! you can't even go get cough medicine without a problem anymore. 

Whew! I'm exhausted.

I think I'll go do something innocuous like clean my kitchen and make chicken for dinner.

Be safe everybody.


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! A little bit of a vent / rant.

I woke up grumpy this morning. DH is away playing in AZ on a bike trip with his buddies and I am stuck at home dealing with a foot of new snow. :evil: Befor DH left, he moved the quad into the barn to make room for his bike stuff while packing. He didn't put it back in the heated garage, and so now it won't start. I use the quad to plow snow. To top it off, the front door of the barn was frozen shut and the quad takes up too much room to get the tractor out the other door.:evil::evil: To add insult to injury, I have to do taxes for DH, DD and myself this week and cannot find all the T-4's I need to do them. I've been driving DD's car while she is away (DH has my truck on his trip) and the check engine light just came on and it smells funny. I've checked the engine coolant and the oil but can't find anything else.
I know I should be happy for DH having a great time (It was my idea), but every stinking time he goes away I have to deal with a dump of snow or some other calamity. This has been going on for over 25 years... It's just me here to deal with it as we don't have any family close by and he is out biking with all our helpful friends.

Now, I'm not a wimp and I'm pretty darned independent and I do deal with whatever gets thrown at me, but boy do I get chapped that it's always me "taking one for the team" while DH is on his own fun vacations. I'm supposed to be off for spring break next week, but have to work because our current project timeline just went from 3 months to under 3 weeks. Sometimes I just have to vent.

The day did turn out OK. With a lot of sweat and a few choice words even a sailor wouldn't use, I managed to get the barn door opened (without the ice melt DH was supposed to get last week). I also got the tractor started and ploughed the driveway. It is a slow, cold job with the tractor, especially when the snow is deep, but I got it done. I chipped away the ice under the door so hopefully it will open more smoothly next time. I also cleaned the house, did all the laundry and cleaned out the fridge.

After lunch, I want to town for groceries, and stopped at the stable on my way home to ride. Magic horse breath made everything better and Koolio was (as always) a perfect gentleman. The sun even came out! 

So now, with an improved mood, the snow cleared and having had some stable time, I will try to tackle the taxes.

I think without horses, I could quit possibly be a miserable person. :-(. There must be some tax deduction for equine psychiatric services that I can find in my tax return.:lol:

Have a great evening everyone! I wish you all a steady dose of Magic horse breath. Spring will come!!! Soon, I hope...


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> Good afternoon! A little bit of a vent / rant.
> 
> I woke up grumpy this morning. DH is away playing in AZ on a bike trip with his buddies and I am stuck at home dealing with a foot of new snow. :evil: Befor DH left, he moved the quad into the barn to make room for his bike stuff while packing. He didn't put it back in the heated garage, and so now it won't start. I use the quad to plow snow. To top it off, the front door of the barn was frozen shut and the quad takes up too much room to get the tractor out the other door.:evil::evil: To add insult to injury, I have to do taxes for DH, DD and myself this week and cannot find all the T-4's I need to do them. I've been driving DD's car while she is away (DH has my truck on his trip) and the check engine light just came on and it smells funny. I've checked the engine coolant and the oil but can't find anything else.
> I know I should be happy for DH having a great time (It was my idea), but every stinking time he goes away I have to deal with a dump of snow or some other calamity. This has been going on for over 25 years... It's just me here to deal with it as we don't have any family close by and he is out biking with all our helpful friends.
> 
> Now, I'm not a wimp and I'm pretty darned independent and I do deal with whatever gets thrown at me, but boy do I get chapped that it's always me "taking one for the team" while DH is on his own fun vacations. I'm supposed to be off for spring break next week, but have to work because our current project timeline just went from 3 months to under 3 weeks. Sometimes I just have to vent.
> 
> The day did turn out OK. With a lot of sweat and a few choice words even a sailor wouldn't use, I managed to get the barn door opened (without the ice melt DH was supposed to get last week). I also got the tractor started and ploughed the driveway. It is a slow, cold job with the tractor, especially when the snow is deep, but I got it done. I chipped away the ice under the door so hopefully it will open more smoothly next time. I also cleaned the house, did all the laundry and cleaned out the fridge.
> 
> After lunch, I want to town for groceries, and stopped at the stable on my way home to ride. Magic horse breath made everything better and Koolio was (as always) a perfect gentleman. The sun even came out!
> 
> So now, with an improved mood, the snow cleared and having had some stable time, I will try to tackle the taxes.
> 
> I think without horses, I could quit possibly be a miserable person. :-(. There must be some tax deduction for equine psychiatric services that I can find in my tax return.:lol:
> 
> Have a great evening everyone! I wish you all a steady dose of Magic horse breath. Spring will come!!! Soon, I hope...


:hug: That's all I got


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - Happy Anniversary!!

Ellen - I agree with others it is a bad idea to mount when tied. 

Blue - I'll come clean your fridge if you come shovel snow. We could house swap from about November until May. I'll even clean your barn. 
Sorry to hear about your daughter's dog.

Nicker - glad you had a good ride again. Isn't it awesome to ride a horse who is such a good boy!

Stan - there are no words...

DD is on her way home tomorrow. As of yesterday, she was in 6th place at the show in Georgia and had show jumping today. I hope she has a good round. This is a pretty big event, and her last one down south.

I'm still waiting on puppies, and am having trouble deciding what to do. The other two litters haven't bred yet as the females haven't come into heat. That means puppies won't be ready before late summer if the breeding is successful. The litter that was born a couple of weeks ago is a line-bred litter, meaning the sire and dam are related (same grand-sire). I'm a little worried about line-bred dogs even though the bloodlines are excellent and the parents have been screened for all breed- related genetic diseases possible. Thoughts?

Did I mention that I am getting really impatient?


----------



## Blue

Hmmmm. I don't care for line bred, but that's a personal opinion. I know you're impatient, but you have to live with this decision for many years to come. As I said before. Do you have room for 2? If you got one from this litter and another from the upcoming? Don't know where you're at with that. 

I don't shovel snow. At least not sober. You may come visit me anytime though! No cleaning required and I'll make a pitcher of margaritas.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I'm still waiting on puppies, and am having trouble deciding what to do. The other two litters haven't bred yet as the females haven't come into heat. That means puppies won't be ready before late summer if the breeding is successful. The litter that was born a couple of weeks ago is a line-bred litter, meaning the sire and dam are related (same grand-sire). I'm a little worried about line-bred dogs even though the bloodlines are excellent and the parents have been screened for all breed- related genetic diseases possible. Thoughts?
> 
> Did I mention that I am getting really impatient?


Quick get-on, as have to get ready to go-to-bed-eat-etc-work-tomorrow (so many posts suddenly!):

Is this the first line-bred? I don't know much about this, but...if so, I'd say go ahead w/a puppy, in view of late summer/early fall being difficult for you time-wise for a new puppy. From what I know in life experience, very first line ain't bad at all, trouble comes when it continues. I'd still be concerned about genetic bred faults (thinking GSDs here, don't know about boxers). Much luck w/your decision...I'd go for a good puppy; can you see the litter before choosing? Or, at least a comprehensive video...


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> No where do I see the distillation of peach brandy.
> Fresh fruit makes good brandy!
> In US $80-100 a gallon.


We are sure that would be delicious! Maybe we need to plant a few more peach trees! 

We also like (traditional, brewed, dry) cider (as opposed to lolly water), but our apple trees aren't yielding yet...


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: i love your plan and cannot wait to see it all come together.

tj: congrats again on a fantastic horse friday. and i love timothy and how helpful he is!

NM: your work speaks for itself. that is what matters. I am jealous of your saddle time. we didn't get spared the snow, so riding was not happening.

Celeste: happy anniversary!!

Eole: so pleased to hear your horse shopping may well be over! i def loved the looks of that little mare.

Koolio: what a miserable day! i think you are more than entitled to vent, and give yourself big kudos for getting things done despite all the issues. line breeding if done correctly is not a bad thing.. and personally i wouldn't worry about a shared grandsire if that animal and the resulting progeny have been healthy. has the cross resulting in the current pups been done before? was that litter healthy into adulthood?

Blue: sounds like you have a lot on your plate as well. hope someone can find a way to make the dog more comfortable, made me cringe just reading your description. and that walmart story was super scary!!


Today was a balmy 30 with raging wind, so the real feel was in the low teens. The sun was out so the snow was melting, and the wind helped to at least keep the mud from getting any deeper.. but riding was not going to happen as the mud is over the still-frozen ground, making everything slick as hell. So what to do when you can't ride and its horrible outside? Yard work, of course. :shock:

DH and I spent several hours trimming the trees along the driveway. While it was miserable to be outside, we wanted to get it done before getting the big trailer out for the ride next weekend, as the branches have been really doing a number on the side of it as we come in and out. I finally got a driving lesson for "my" tractor:











Best part of the day was being done and coming back inside and curling up on the couch with DH, a cup of hot chocolate and this:


----------



## corgi

Hubby and I were determined to ride today. The mud and muck was still very deep but it was warm and partly sunny and we just had to do it.

We didn't ride long because of the footing but it was nice for both of us to be in the saddle again and anothe rider took the first picture of both of us together in the saddle since we bought Blue.

Isabella has a chiropractor appt tomorrow, I have wanted her evaluated for a long time and we finally found an equine Chiro that is willing to come out to our farm. Ironically, I first heard of this doc here on HF years ago. He is that good!

Nicker, keep doing what you do!! Take pride in it! As far as insurance, since it is an official school sanctioned club, the school's insurance should protect you but you may need waivers to take them near horses.

Blue, sorry you had a horrible day. 

Stan, hope your wife realizes bringing in a special needs house guest is not the best idea right now.

Ellen, you have been given some great advice!

Celeste, Happy Anniversary!!!!

MR- sorry about your mud...been there, still doing that!

Investigation last night was pretty eventful. Same stuff we experienced the last time. Just trying to figure out if we can come up with some non paranormal explanations. We have hours of tape to review. That's the not so fun side of investigating.

Got home at 3:00am. That also isn't much fun. But I have been doing this for 10 years so there must be some fun to it! 

Gotta go and pay attention the The Walking Dead on TV. I am hooked on this show.

Here is the first pic of me and hubby mounted on Izzy and Blue! Spring is here!!!


----------



## Roadyy

PC is running slow again as usual on Monday. No telling what it did over the weekend to be so hung over.


First off I see both Blue and Celeste had Anniversaries this weekend so Happy Anniversary to both of you.



See if I can get these pictures shared from the weekend before PC hangs over the porcelain.

Saturday I took DW, DD and DJ(Daughter Jesa) out for a trail ride. Let me note that I did my best to talk them into waiting for a shorter trail ride, but they were set on joining me on this one. DW said she is off this week for our spring break and would have time to recoop. lol She needs it too. lol

Jesa did great for the first leg. After the stop for lunch she was no longer energized and ready for a nap. She started out riding with moma, but kept crying out wanting to ride with me so I reluctantly swapped mounts with DW. Jesa fell asleep for about 20 minutes with her helmet slumped into my back. By the time we got back from the 17.25 mile ride that lasted 6.5 hours due to the 2 breaks they were all three,dd included, ready to get away from horses. I was ready for another 10. Half way back to the boarding barn to unload the horses and DJ decided the heat was too much to keep her daily intake contained and exerted it all over her lap, car seat and back of my front seat. I didn't realize someone so small could have so much inside of them.






































Yesterday we met my cousin and his 2 daughters at the boarding barn for a cookout. His wife broke her foot and didn't want to be on it at all so we gave her a pass.

As you can see the kids were all up in their element and having the time of their life on the horses. You will notice the difference in Trusty when a kid has hold of him and when an adult has ahold of him. He is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Roadyy

Back to say I have read all back to Friday afternoon..

Ellen, no tied mounting. Saddle her up, walk her over to mounting block then lay across the saddle with feet on block, put foot on stirrup and push down, if no reaction then stand up on that stirrup then step back to block. If nothing then put foot in stirrup and lay across back, if no response then slowly put leg over without putting foot in off side stirrup. Get off and walk her about before untacking and putting her away. That is enough for day 1. Smile and enjoy the accomplishment.



HP, I think you have a great idea and hope it explodes into a wonderful fireworks of an adventure.


TJ, so very proud of you!!!!! I can't express how excited I am for your accomplishment and so very far that you have come since joining us here to watch your amazing transformation with Janice. 

HP, there's no crying in base......wait... wrong venue...lol Glad you got the point and there is another saying I want you to keep in mind that we as Christians strongly try to live by.

* When looking for companions always look around you for people who are going in the same direction you are and choose among them. Any other choices will be detrimental to your longevity. *


Tracey, glad you survived your ordeal. Hope Koolio continues to be a great stress relief.

Ladona, great pic of the two of you and glad you are getting to enjoy them so much.

Blue, Walmart,, what else is there to say. lol


MR, hope you get a break and some camping in soon. 

Stan, Hopefully you will not have to leave Bugs to get some needed space while preparing for court. 



I know there was more, but have to cut it short as work calls.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Hey AA Is it me, or have you not posted in a while. Good to see you. Hope everything is ok.


Had to put myself in the corner. Will come out soon. Just following along right now. 

Ellen: your place looks fabulous, love all the new wood projects, esp the well house. How cute is that? 

I think if you just get off and on Angel for a few days in a row, you will be much more confident in yourself. It is a big step for you, but you can do it. Remember you have riden her, and it was a good ride. Try to focus on that memory when you are practicing your mounting. 

Love Blue's suggestion of mounting while the workers are there, maybe even ask one to hold her reins for you? They don't have to know you are working on mounting, but it might make you feel safer just to have someone around. Remember she is your special Angel, come there just to help you. 

PH13 - So good to see Mia home and happy. Sorry to hear of Gamer, I know you did everything you could for her. 

Celeste: Happy Aniversary!! 

Eole: How exciting to have found your next horse! 

Tracey: Vent away! I could picture you fighting to free the tractor and I think I even heard some colorful language way down here :wink: 

Congrats to your DD, it sounds like she had a wonderful time but you are eager to have her home. 

Not sure about line-breeding, it is common practice, and I know if done carefully can produce nice dogs. But I would not want a puppy with a lot of closs crosses. I think that is why the idea of a cross from the NZ dog sounded so appealing. Fresh bloodlines. 

HP: Such a wonderful plan!! Go for it!! I don't think you need to worry about keeping parents away while the riding part is going on. Set up some seating in a place where they can watch but not hear, some arenas have viewing rooms, that would be perfect. 

I have always found new riders to be bubbling over with things to say after they get off the horse, so maybe that would be the case with the therapy too. Make the session half riding, half counseling. 

TJ: Wonderful Horse Friday!! You have come such a long way! Would love to see some pictures of all these horse pals of yours. 

Roadyy: Poor Jesa, hope she feels better today. You are really racking up those miles! Family fun 

Stan: kick everyone out of the house and have Buggs help you relax. Legal stuff makes my head hurt, horses make it go away...

Blue: You are the queen of spring cleaning!! The barn and the shed? Wow. Definately a win/win situation to trade old stuff for a fabulous dinner with the DH.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ladona: Love the picture of you and DH mounted! 

MR: Nice there was a good turnout for Coggins camp (great idea btw) looks really muddy, hope it drys up soon so you can get in some ride time. 

I am so totally sick of rain. :evil: Thinking of building an ark and loading up all my critters.


----------



## SueC

...for all of you still snowbound or at least cold, here's *one of our favourite quick soup recipes* for when your bones need warming. Because we are getting the first real autumn chill in the evenings now in this part of the world, we just made this as an entree to dinner when we came in...

*QUICK CHICKEN SOUP GOOD FOR COLD AND EXHAUSTED PEOPLE*

*1.5 L chicken stock
*1-2 (measuring) cups of small soup pasta (ideally the tiny alphabet shapes, or stellini, but not risoni - that gets soggy) - depending on how thick you want the soup
*Good handful of dried parsley (yes, that much)
*100g (or more) sliced block cheddar cheese - tasty or extra mature is best

Bring the chicken stock to the boil, cook the pasta in it till nearly al dente, add the parsley and cheese slices, and let the cheese fully melt on a medium heat. It should be mostly part of the stock, not globs at the bottom of the pan. Then serve up. Delicious! I've been making this since I was a little girl - first without the cheese - but then I experimented with adding cheese and the results are delicious, if you're into cheese like I am. (Warning: The soup pot can be hard to clean up afterwards - don't fill it with cold water, dunk it in hot soapy water.)


...now to other matters:

*PH13*: I am so glad your dog is looking so comfortable. Nice photos in that post - we're trimming trees ourselves right now. And we really were supposed to be doing the winter firewood for weeks now, before the rains set in here... Sad about Gamer, hope you're feeling better, but euthanasia is better than some other horrible alternatives...do you think it was some neurological problem?
*
Ladona*: Super photo there! Those are two very handsome horses, and the people look nice too! ;-) I have to back read about the investigation - I am intrigued...

*Roadyy*: Do you have a lot of plantation forestry where you live? Interesting photos there. I see you are passing the equestrian bug on to the innocent young people! ;-)

*Teresa*: Veeeery cute cat photo. Cats are so excellent at getting, and looking, comfortable. I've also been enjoying your riding reports for months without specifically commenting, and your increasing skill and confidence. Just usually been extra busy of late and haven't written as much feedback for people. How comfortable are you in your new abode now that you've been there a while, by the way?

*Celeste*: Congratulations on your big anniversary!!! I didn't meet Brett till I was in my mid-30s, so we don't sport such long years yet (although we hope we will eventually) and all our "children" seem to have 4 legs. We just had our 7th wedding anniversary last month (and my husband says today it's 8 years since we first met). 7 years... so I keep enquiring after (and scratching) my husband's 7-year itch... 

*Ellen*: An alternative, safer way to practice mounting without tying the horse is to mount a feed bin on the post and give your horse enough carrots to last the 5-10 minutes you want to practice. I'm sure she'd enjoy that idea! :rofl: Just you have to do it bitless - you can improvise with reins through your stable halter dees. Or get an ostler to hold the horse for you!  Some people also rig up a 44 gallon drum on a stand, saddle that, and practice mounting like that (compulsory pre ever mounting a horse in one riding school I heard of). ...Loved eavesdropping on your house photos, including the cute little place you're going to let out. Hope the riding buddy thing works out super well for you! 

*MR*: I can see you are from the bygone generation when people weren't raised to be wrapped in cotton wool and sue everybody if they get a sniffle (or do something stupid). Wow, camping in the snow, you guys certainly don't let the weather curb your adventures by the looks of it!  - We used to camp in our tent a fair bit before we bought this property 5 years back, and we hope to get back to it when life becomes more normal. Last time we slept in our tent was Christmas Eve 2011, when the house slab had just been poured and the first few frames and posts were being erected. That's supposed to be early summer here, but we froze our backsides off, the temperature dropped to near freezing overnight. At 4am we were so cold we got up and drove bleary-eyed to our then-rental abode half an hour away, and turned on the electric blankets and made hot tea before crawling into our bed... The only colder night was Christmas Eve 2009 at Cradle Mountain in the Tasmanian Highlands, where we got to the campsite late and blew up our air bed with near-freezing night air and got so cold we didn't just shiver, but got cramps in the muscles contacting the icy mattress...

*Nathalie*: Isn't Princess Buttercup the Polish-bred horse with the cow-hocks you were uncertain of? If so, she's the one I would have bought!  My Polish-bred mare with cow hocks served me extremely well and I had no regrets (other than that she couldn't break all records for horse longevity). Have they accepted your offer? Super cute mare, and the chubby thing will work off (and as you know, good doers do better at endurance too). The hardest thing will be restricting her pasture. I had a grazing muzzle for my mare (as we do for our donkeys), and that was really valuable for giving her turnout time with little snacks (as opposed to lengthy high-volume hoovering sessions). You should have seen the disgusted looks I used to get when the muzzle went on... but the only way of stopping her turning into a whale in her retirement, other than keeping her on a dry lot with controlled small feeds...

*HP*: Best of luck with making alternative creative employment for yourself. It's what I had to do after damaging a vocal nerve a couple of years before I turned 40 and no longer being able to work in a profession that required constant voice use (as education does). The transition can be hard going but you'll learn a lot and hopefully end up in a more worthwhile place. I don't have nearly as much money these days as I made in education, but our quality of life is better, and the house is taking shape around us (and I've got pretty good at tiling, painting, woodwork etc). Your ideas sound good - do you know people who can collaborate?

*Stan*: Sounds like an interesting idea, making coffins. Funerals are way too expensive and I personally would turn in my grave over the waste of beautiful hardwood if someone put me in a conventional coffin. I'd just like to go under a fruit tree wrapped in hessian, but apparently that's illegal here. Not the hessian, but the fruit tree...unless you register it as an official grave site for a princely $10,000 or so. Darn legalised robbery!!! Eco-friendly (and less extortionist) burials are becoming more popular here, with people buried in shrouds not coffins (in the "natural earth burial" section of the cemetery), or in cane basket coffins, or sturdy decorated cardboard coffins, or pine as you suggested.

*PS to all on this topic*: Donating your body to science results in no costs for body disposal and wonderful learning opportunities for students of medical anatomy. After all, you can't take it with you... and "virtual dissections" on computers just aren't the same... and to do the real thing makes medical students better doctors and surgeons...and you can donate the $10,000+ you save in funeral costs to your favourite cause or person...

To everyone I've missed today: :wave: but I must off to bed, electric blankets and cuddly husband are extra super treats when the nights get chillier!


----------



## Roadyy

DD sent me a couple pics she snapped during DJ's napping session. You can see how slumped she got as she was rocked to sleep. It was all I could do to keep my left arm back there in the first pic to keep her from falling out, but once she slumped down to the right it was good to go. haha poor baby.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, these are long and short needle pines. The southeast is filled with these forestries growing pines for the paper mills. There is a lot of harvesting going on over the next couple of years as they are matured sections all over that management area. It will get more and more desolate, but there are some young pines coming up nicely in previously harvested areas so we can clear new trails in those areas once they are approved.


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you, SueC, as sporadic as my horse education is, I continue to learn. And yes, Timothy is a way cute boy-cat, very sweet little guy.

AA, you asked for some pics of my buddies, so will post the 3 (Janice's horses) that I groomed Friday (don't have any pics of the boarders & haven't uploaded any of Janice's Callie). Bailey (my main lesson horse, WILL learn the canter w/her. Red, TB/Quarter Horse mare), Fire (white Mustang gelding. I had a brief lesson on him once, when Bailey decided to have a in-heat moment. Janice was surprised he did so well w/me, he hates other people to ride him [he's Janice's Main Man]. He let her know, after I dismounted, that he WAS NOT pleased w/her!), then Spirit (black TWH mare, she's the one I hopped onto Friday). can only post one at a time, swo here goes:

Bailey


----------



## tjtalon

Spirit


----------



## tjtalon

Fire


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, SueC, re the "new abode"; it's feeling more like "home", but there's a lot I need to do w/it to get it better. A friend told me it takes at least 6 mos to feel "at home" & it's been 5. At least driving into the complex doesn't feel so darned weird anymore! My bedroom has gotten to me, needs some serious rearranging (almost 2 mos of only having one day off per week for EMT-B refresher class put a stop to even thinking about that) & I still have no comfortable place to relax in the living room. It'll come. It IS pretty here, relatively quiet. All good. Thanks for asking.

I know there are things I wanted to reply about, but have gotten a bit lost w/all the posts lately, so will just say: hope all is well & be well! I do recall Ladona's pics...beautiful horses, lovely people!

And Nicker, I've thought for quite awhile that those people are just plain jealous. You couldn't fit into their "box" if you tried.

And in reference to a road less traveled (yeah, Nicker, you're on it!)....one of these days I'll get a trail ride. I do know it's what I need, but it's been winter/time/$$ & now it's time/$$. It'll get there, I hope.

Later all, 5 more work days to a Sun-Mon off. Mon is my tax appt. Maybe Sun I can tear apart & redo the bedroom!


----------



## tjtalon

I went & downloaded my favorite pic of Janice's old Callie, just because. I love this old mare...& she likes me quite well, as I found her "sweet spot" to scratch. She's a sweet horse. Janice had wondered, w/onset of winter, to let her go, as last winter had been so hard on her. But she did fine this winter & shows nothing in her eyes that say "I'm done". She was very interested in watching me groom the 3 horses Friday, but when I went to her...she gave me a grin (swear it, she did) & laid down in the sun for a nap. Janice's heart-horse, this one...


----------



## Blue

TJ, that Fire looks like a woolly little mammoth! They beautiful!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, that Fire looks like a woolly little mammoth! They beautiful!


Oh, heavens, he was, still is. Could've spent hours on him alone (Bailey & Spirit weren't as bad, as are used for lessons, but Fire isn't). Note how he's grabbing for the bucket on the outside of the fence; I had to keep moving the bucket & retrieving tools from him, he does love to play w/stuff:lol: There was huge clouds of white fur blowing around! He did love the grooming, for sure. What's funny, too, in my intent to get to Spirit so I could get on her, I did forget his cookie. When I was all done for the day, packing up my stuff on the bench by the shed, I see him staring at me from his gate right across from me, That look said "cookie". He'd just seen me shove cookies in my pocket for Spirit. He...knew. Of course, he got his cookie


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> And Nicker, I've thought for quite awhile that those people are just plain jealous. You couldn't fit into their "box" if you tried.


And nobody would want to be crammed into their "box" anyway.........


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, these are long and short needle pines. The southeast is filled with these forestries growing pines for the paper mills. There is a lot of harvesting going on over the next couple of years as they are matured sections all over that management area. It will get more and more desolate, but there are some young pines coming up nicely in previously harvested areas so we can clear new trails in those areas once they are approved.


Ah! In southern Australia, especially in southern Western Australia and in South Australia, pine plantations are very common and serve mainly to produce structural timber for timber-framed houses (all the structural timber in our house is treated pine - treated for termite and fungal resistance). Woodchip production is mainly via Tasmanian ******* plantations which, unlike most pine plantations (which are state forest, government run, on crown land, so also open to the public for riding, bicycling and walking), are privately owned and therefore officially you aren't allowed to ride there.

******** are quite a controversial topic here: A lot of our tax dollars were sunk into making subsidies for corporations to start these plantations 20 years ago, and they bought up entire farms and planted them fence to fence with ********, with the previous owners leaving the rural community, leading to further social and economic impoverishment of our regional areas... not to mention that some of our best food-producing country suddenly grew nothing but the raw materials for paper chips, which you can't eat and >90% of which wouldn't be needed if everyone recycled all their paper and cardboard. To subsidise large tracts of prime agricultural land out of food production with the public's tax money going to wealthy corporations to enable it really riled a lot of people here...

And I don't know if you heard, but a lot of the daughter corporations of those big corporations, specifically set up as their ******* forestry branches, have now declared bankruptcy, and a lot of the mature plantations are just being bulldozed and burned instead of used in the past few years... while our tax money has been siphoned off into the parent corporations, keeping the fat cats in bonuses. Grrr. But you guys in the US know how that kind of thing works from your Wall Street executives and their golden handshakes after squandering or otherwise mismanaging investor money...

On a nicer note, I grew up riding in State Forest, including pine plantations and native flora reserves, on the West Coast. These days I have to trespass on ******* plantations to get through to the native forests... or ride the long way around through a neighbour's cattle farm... a little more complicated than in my youth, but at least I have options.

Less complex in Europe as there is a lot of public right of way on private land as long as you stick to service tracks - and very little country is fenced (except actual pastures - and even they are surrounded by service tracks outside the fences).

Anything like that in the US? ...or is it more like here, where most rural land is fenced and has no right of way, excepting public land?


----------



## SueC

*Teresa*: These horses have coats on them like grizzly bears! 

...is that because your winters are so cold?

...Pinterest (https://www.pinterest.com/) has some good ideas for making a house like a home with little money and mostly personal creativity. Everytime I go on there I am amazed by some of the things people have done. Do you have any leeway to change wall colours, or are you mostly restricted to doing clever things with room contents, draperies etc?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> And nobody would want to be crammed into their "box" anyway.........


DOUBLE likes Celeste!!!!

Nope, no way do I want to be in their little box. NO WAY!!!!!:lol::wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> HP, there's no crying in base......wait... wrong venue...lol Glad you got the point and there is another saying I want you to keep in mind that we as Christians strongly try to live by.
> 
> *When looking for companions always look around you for people who are going in the same direction you are and choose among them. Any other choices will be detrimental to your longevity. *
> 
> .


 
Roaddy, was this one meant for me? If not.....I'm stealing it anyway! :lol::lol:

Yep, you can only improve yourself when driven by others of like mind and spirit. Well....that is what drives. me.

HC is such a downer, puts a cloud of most things she does. It's her life, she has to live it. NOT me! :wink:

I choose the high road.

RIDE STRONG everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

No right of ways for public use around private property here. The local/state governments keep an 8 foot right of way for growth off the edge of roadways even if that encroaches on your property. Then there are the power line right of ways that cross any private property, but nothing like that for the public to access around private property. 

There are a multitude of parks and private properties that set up for trail rides. Like the Water Management Area where I have been riding lately, they work with private citizens to go in and plot trails for approval before the actual trail can be cleared and marked. I am hoping to work with Sylvia,lady on the white mule in my pictures, on setting up some trails in the wooded lots to replace the harvested areas where some of the trails are now. This will make riding this summer more capable with the canopy of the pines protecting us from the sun. Most of the Water Management Area is lined up with Pines. It makes it easy to know when you are coming up on the surrounding private property as the private is full of hardwoods so you know where not to go.


Marianna Caverns State Park is about 45 miles(73 Km) from the house has about 12 miles of trails for hiking, biking and equines as well as the natural spring fed creek and underground cave tour. They have both primitive and powered camp sites to use with 16 horse stalls.

Just for a couple of examples.



MN17, yes my lady, that was meant for you and you are welcome to steal it as it was twice stolen before you got it. lol


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *Teresa*: These horses have coats on them like grizzly bears!
> 
> ...is that because your winters are so cold?
> 
> ...Pinterest (https://www.pinterest.com/) has some good ideas for making a house like a home with little money and mostly personal creativity. Everytime I go on there I am amazed by some of the things people have done. Do you have any leeway to change wall colours, or are you mostly restricted to doing clever things with room contents, draperies etc?


I do believe that's the reason! Yup, they're furry And I enjoy pininterest, lots of interesting ideas (no, can't change wall colors, have to be space & decoration creative:shock


----------



## Blue

Very similar here Roadyy and Sue. Most everything is fenced and can be tricky finding gates to get through the national forests or state trust lands. Sometimes I think they deliberately hide them. And when fire season gets REAL bad and gets REAL dry here the gates will be locked with no riding allowed until it rains. That's only happened to me twice in about 13 years. 

And Yup! Those "golden handshakes" on wall street are breaking out backs here.


----------



## corgi

Just a quick fly by to tell you about Isabella's Chiro experience yesterday.
Turns out my baby girl is not as "broken" as I feared. She was not badly out of alignment at all.

She has some TMJ issues in her jaw and he adjusted that. He also said she was out slightly at her poll and he adjusted her there. She was really relaxed when he was working on her there and then he did a quick "snap" and the look on her face was priceless. It was first a look of shock, like "what in the....?" and then she visibly relaxed again because she felt so much better.

The entire evaluation of treatment with my share of the farm call was only $147 and he doesn't seem to think she is going to need much, if any, follow up. He said if I keep her moving and do some massage, she should be good for 6 months or more!

What a great experience for us both. She moved so well and was so relaxed afterwards.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona that is terrific news. Very happy it went so well with such a great outcome.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> DOUBLE likes Celeste!!!!
> 
> Nope, no way do I want to be in their little box. NO WAY!!!!!:lol::wink:


 
If you are talking about the boxes I am thinking of making I can give a little more leg room and a few cracks for you to look out of. Only thing is I'll need to come on over and take some measurements. But not until the snow goes away. I'm still in summer gear, Shorts and tee shirt.

Having a day off work. The power steering in my truck died. No spare vehicle. I have sold my motor bike, Quad has a flat, and Bugs is barefoot, also its 20+ miles each way to work. Shucks, I guess Ill just have to suck up to SWMBO and borrow her car and head to Auckland for the replacement parts. Lay you odds her tank is empty. The car I mean.:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sue: around here, any private land requires permission from the landowner to ride on and even some public-owned lands are not open to horses.. the state game commission is in the process of "reviewing" its current horse policy, which has riding groups worried that means they will attempt to block horse access from the remaining gamelands we are currently allowed on. in some areas, there is a lot of conflict in state or national parks between different user groups (riders, bikers, hikers) which results in trail use loss.

corgi: glad to hear isabella did so well with the chiro!

stan: hope you get your truck issue figured out. 20 miles is a long walk..


Today was clipping day for the boys. It seems somewhat crazy to be clipping horses when there is still snow on the ground in places, but our first ride is this weekend!! I do my clipping freehand, so always fun to see how they turn out in the end. :lol:




















This year I got smart and wore my raincoat and coveralls.. so despite looking a mess when I was done, it all easily vacuumed off!


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, happy for you that Herself feels oh-so-much-better! The chiropractor that Janice has does wonders for Bailey; she's never "broken" either but does get kinks. I'd love to be around sometime to watch a session.

Phantom, I love those pics! For my curiousity/learning-'bout-stuff bent, how does the pattern assist them for their endurance training/rides? The saddle/girth area is obvious to me, but wondered about the rest (butt, legs). CUTE pic of your apparel! Love those plaid shoes (I regret to this day giving away a leather "bomber" jacket, when I "left horses" (sic) after my crash. I wanted that jacket this past Friday, & many times before that! The hair just falls right off & it was warm. dang...dumb move...). 

Tomorrow is my Hump Day in my 7 day week, so all is good. It's also payday, so need to go figure bills.

So..later. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I too would like to know the reason for the pattern. I've never clipped or even needed to so am confused.


----------



## Happy Place

Warning. RANT.
Clearly my dog has decided that he would rather be an outdoor dog. He crapped all over my living room again. There is no physical reason. He never has a problem when I lock him in the laundry room. He is "solid" when I let him out to potty. He only does this when DH and I are both gone to work. And only in the last couple weeks. We don't usually leave him more than 4 hours. Clearly he doesn't need to sleep in my bed, wake me up whenever, just to get a drink or go outside. He apparently no longer needs to lay on the couch or next to the fire. When he is outside, he can do his business when and where he likes. I'll let him in to sleep in the laundry Room and he can stay there when no one is home. It's not too cold for him to spend his time outside, away from me. Angry momma done cleanin and not cooking tonight. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: so sorry to hear about the mess! that is super frustrating. i don't blame you for keeping the dog in a room it can't do so much damage in. yuck!




tjtalon said:


> Phantom, I love those pics! For my curiousity/learning-'bout-stuff bent, how does the pattern assist them for their endurance training/rides? The saddle/girth area is obvious to me, but wondered about the rest (butt, legs). CUTE pic of your apparel! Love those plaid shoes


Those boots are a running joke actually, as when my DH saw them for the first time he asked if I had a head injury! Plaid is normally NOT my thing, but they are rubber boots that come up mid-shin and I got them on sale for $5. Those silly boots have lasted years and years and look brand new.. likely because they are so ugly. But the price was right!!

In terms of the clip, that would be considered a modified "trace clip" if you want to get technical. A normal trace clip would leave the top half of the neck and the upper part of the hip covered (so basically just shave the bottom 1/3 of the horse). The idea behind it is to help remove some of the hair that holds the heat along the big veins (jugular in the neck, veins along the bottom of the belly, femoral veins on the insides of the thighs) but keep the hair on the working muscles (butt, tops of legs) to help with cold cramping.

I leave the girth alone because we worry about girth rubs (whereas a traditional trace clip would remove it up to the same level the legs and belly were done). I take the hair off all of the neck this time of year because they will be shedding it out shortly anyway (when I clip in the fall, I just do the underside of the neck). I also extend the clip up to the hip because that seems to be an area the horses sweat in a lot, so it helps with cooling without putting the big muscles at risk for chill.


----------



## Koolio

Hey everyone. It has been a long evening. Last night I had Sam in the barn to try to manage his wooly mess and he didn't quite seem himself. I gave him a bit of grain as usual and he didn't finish it. In 20 years, I have never seen m turn down food. While I was grooming him, he just stood, lethargic. Usually he is a big pain in the butt and won't be still in his stall.

This morning he just seemed a little slow, but came down for breakfast as usual. 

Tonight I fed just before cooking supper and noticed as I was cooking, he wasn't down eating but standing in the middle of the pasture. Then I noticed lots of tail swishing and poking his nose at his belly. It looked like colic! Needless to say, I didn't hesitate to call the vet out.

Once the vet arrived he didn't seem bad, but not himself. Super quiet in the barn, a little warm and nosing his belly. After a thorough exam, the vet thinks it might be just gas colic, but his bladder was really full. Given his sheath tumour issues from last year, she decided to catheterize him and check for blockage. No blockage, so treatment was meds for gas and pain along with blood work to check enzymes, organ function and for Cushings. He is feeling better with drugs on board but in the barn with no food tonight. Hopefully he will pee and poop in the night and be feeling much better by morning. Tomorrow he is on light and frequent feelings so I have a friend coming over to feed him at lunchtime.

Please keep my precious old man Sam in your thoughts tonight. Hopefully this is just something minor, but it is still big worry none the less, especially considering his age.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Just a quick little post.

Koolio, here's to hoping Old Man Sam is doing well this morning!

Corgi, happy to hear 'ol Isabella is feelin' good!:wink:

Know I"ve been reading, but it's early....so I am not up to snuff.

That being said, PH, that's real interesting stuff about the clipping!

Another busy week....well, it's actually Hump Day isn't it? Gosh, the days are passing by SO quickly! :shock:

Got a nice ride in on Sunday and then met the ladies for a pot luck dinner and our calendars!  It was a great night. Lots of laughs. They do a lot of hunter paces, so most of their summer will be busy with that, but we did pencil in some trail rides at the different spots I have been to last year. 

I was joking and bragging to them that I had an official VIP invite tot he Dover opening....and they all chimed in....We do TOO! :lol::lol::lol: So 5 of us are going together tomorrow night! 

Last night was puppy school and I pick up the RIDE STRONG shirts! They turned out nice!

Also, yesterday my class was in charge of the assembly. We made a power point of appropriate behavior and like all classes got to dance at the end. I taught them the Electric Slide. The kicker is that after a round of the slide, my kids hopped into the audience and started grabbing teachers and students to join us on the floor. It turned out truly FABULOUS!! My kids had such a good time!! Many people came up and congratulated us and loved the 'element of surprise'. YES! That is what I was hoping my kiddos would experience. What fun! My kids were flabbergasted at how full the gym floor was and that people even came down on their own. I told them.....nobody can resist the Electric Slide. :wink: LOL

OK, gotta run! Have a wonderful day all!!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, hope Sam is feeling better today.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I forgot to mntion, that I resented having to do that assembly, as I am the only teacher in the grade, so a lot of work. Now that it is over, I am super glad we did what we did, and I can't believe how much less anxiety I feel now that it is OVER! Hahahaha

Now, onto the next 'to do'.

My admin and I are writing a grant for RIDE STRONG. I am looking for ways to spend some $$$$. Remember it's a leadership/equine group, so we are learning about both things.

Any ideas on how to spend grant $$$$?


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, I heard hints here and there, from local riders who shave, that shaving was for cooling, but very glad you went into more detail about locations. OH and maybe you should loan those boots to HP for protection from her dog. lol

 Tracey, I hope Sam is well this morning with poop and **** on the floor.

HP, heres to hoping for no poop and **** on your floor.

Got home yesterday to find a family day going on. DW,DD, DJ and GS.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> I forgot to mntion, that I resented having to do that assembly, as I am the only teacher in the grade, so a lot of work. Now that it is over, I am super glad we did what we did, and I can't believe how much less anxiety I feel now that it is OVER! Hahahaha
> 
> Now, onto the next 'to do'.
> 
> My admin and I are writing a grant for RIDE STRONG. I am looking for ways to spend some $$$$. Remember it's a leadership/equine group, so we are learning about both things.
> 
> Any ideas on how to spend grant $$$$?


I'm no expert, but I think some sort of public education/awareness type spending is good to put in grant applications. 

Good job on the fun assembly! Keep up the energy and you will be the one running that school one day. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, that is so great that the parents and faculty joined in with the kids for the slide. I can see your pride swelling as each one came down to the floor to participate. We may go kicking and screaming into projects such as that, but the reward when it goes so well is so magical to boosting the confidence.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracey, poor Sam! I sure hope he is feeling much better this morning, and passing lots of bowel and bladder movements! The long winters are so hard on the older ones. 

PH13: cool clip job! Lots of cool curves. I think it needs it's own unique name. Let's see...there is a blanket clip, saddle clip, trace clip and now (drum roll) the Phantom clip. LOL

Roadyy: adorable family!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio Sending good thoughts for Ole Man Sam. I love the big furry yak. Hope he is doing better. Please give him a hug for me:hug:


----------



## Happy Place

Just so you know, I have calmed down. Poor old Briar did not have to spend the night outdoors. I didn't even make him eat outside because he can't fend off the chickens! They will dig right into his bowl and he backs down every time LOL.

Roadyy- I have my own hip boots, no need to borrow the lovely plaid ones!

Koolio- Hoping Sam is feeling better this morning. Tummy trouble is no fun at all.

NM- Can you use the grant money for a field trip? How about a trip to OSU vet school? A tour and discussion with an admissions rep help keep your kids focused on their education. They can often discuss how important it is to show leadership experience on their applications. I know they are young, but it's not too early to hear that information. Another idea is to have a private clinic with a local pro who can demonstrate herd behavior and leadership qualities. Kind of an into to natural horsemanship.

I got word today that they are keeping me on at the HS until the end of the year. It's sounding more promising by the day.

I am thinking of a name for my equine counseling. My corporate name is Current Counseling Solutions. I am thinking of adding a farm name to do my Equine therapy from. Ideas? Keep in mind that equine therapy is all ground work, clients do not ride. It's about relationship building, trust, being in the moment and being aware of how your actions and reactions affect others.

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## Blue

_Those boots are a running joke actually, as when my DH saw them for the first time he asked if I had a head injury! Plaid is normally NOT my thing, but they are rubber boots that come up mid-shin and I got them on sale for $5. Those silly boots have lasted years and years and look brand new.. likely because they are so ugly. But the price was right!!
_ Where did you find those for $5! I've been looking for something like that, but they're a ridiculous price. Nice!

_In terms of the clip, that would be considered a modified "trace clip" if you want to get technical. A normal trace clip would leave the top half of the neck and the upper part of the hip covered (so basically just shave the bottom 1/3 of the horse). The idea behind it is to help remove some of the hair that holds the heat along the big veins (jugular in the neck, veins along the bottom of the belly, femoral veins on the insides of the thighs) but keep the hair on the working muscles (butt, tops of legs) to help with cold cramping.

I leave the girth alone because we worry about girth rubs (whereas a traditional trace clip would remove it up to the same level the legs and belly were done). I take the hair off all of the neck this time of year because they will be shedding it out shortly anyway (when I clip in the fall, I just do the underside of the neck). I also extend the clip up to the hip because that seems to be an area the horses sweat in a lot, so it helps with cooling without putting the big muscles at risk for chill.
_
Ooooohhhh. That actually makes perfect sense.

*Koolio*, sending truckloads of strong thoughts and best wishes for Sam. O my, that's so scary. 

*Nicker*, Good job with the assembly. Too bad you didn't get video right? You really need to post of pic of those shirts!

*Happy*, glad you calmed down, but yuck! We can still be pretty angry when our dogs "act out" for no apparent reason. Hope you get it worked out.

Well, I better get the day on the road. Just got a phone call for husband. Family drama is reignited. Ugh!

Have a good day everybody!
:wave:


----------



## Celeste

Nicker, I once took a group of veterinary science students on a field trip to a horse show. They loved it!


----------



## Celeste

I am not getting emails about forum updates. Is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## Roadyy

I have it set not to receive emails updates. I pop on enough to find any new posts to the few sections I visit.


----------



## tjtalon

I pop on relatively frequently too, but I still get the emails. They're still coming thru, as of this morning.

Phantom, thank you for the clip explanation, it does make sense. And...I actually LIKE the plaid boots (might be the Scot in me, I like plaids), but...have worn & had things in my past that others have looked askance at & so got rid of them to be acceptable, since the ridicule hurt. Dumb, actually, to let others control one's likes. At my age now, if someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look!

HP, glad Briar is over the...issue, so to speak. I've had large dogs & the mess that sometimes happens is incredible. One long time ago, my GSD Liberty came home, after running in the woods, & barfed up a great deal of an aborted fawn onto the floor of my study. That was fun!

Nicker, I don't think I said my congratulations on the assembly. That is so cool! What an accomplishment for you & your class! I know nothing of grant issues, but look forward to seeing suggestions from those more knowledgeable.

Nicker, I did have a thought 'tho: How would Rainn feel about a group of youngsters around her, just for an afternoon session of approaching/leading/maybe some grooming? That could instill a bit of leadership skills, maybe, since first they'd have to "lead" themselves up to the approach. Just a thought (& I suppose you'd need waivers/parent permission). In a new book I'm reading, there's an insight on leadership w/compassion, which I found interesting.

Blue, hope the latest family drama isn't too rigorous.

Tracey, hope Sam is better.

3 more days of work, so just truckin' thru it. Worked w/assistant Chief today & got April schedule; another 7 day stretch at the end of the month, as have to go back & forth between Sun-Mon off & Fri_Sat off to accomodate his & Chief's vacations. I asked for & got a vacation day for the beginning of that week, so will only do 6.

Snowed today, but it was fat, wet snow that is dissipating. Yuck, 'tho, over it.

Later...


----------



## Blue

tjtalon;7221593 One long time ago said:


> I think I would have moved…. :-x


----------



## corgi

HP- I think we all knew you were just venting and wouldn't banish the dog to a permanent life outside. :lol:
Congrats on being kept on at the school for the rest of the year!

Well ladies and gents, Spring is here! How can I tell? My gender confused hormonal horse has made an appearance.

You may remember that every March and April, when Isabella cycles for the first 2 months, she turns into a raging hormone...with no interest in geldings. She always picks a mare. Each year it is a new one. This year, her obsession is Zipper.

I got a text from the BO last night that read "Izzy came into heat today. This year she has picked Zipper! She won't eat, she is pacing in and out of her stall, tonight she wanted to stand outside of Zipper's stall to watch her eat"
This continued today as she wouldn't leave Zipper's side the whole day. Poor Butterfly. Butterfly was Isabella 's "girlfriend" last year. She is officially dumped.

The BO asked me to buy some Mare Magic. We will give it a try! Luckily, this only happens in March and April and only lasts a week each time. After that, she is back to her normal self and hates everyone!

Geesh!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: anxiously awaiting an update on Sam!! hoping no news is good news..




tjtalon said:


> And...I actually LIKE the plaid boots (might be the Scot in me, I like plaids), but...have worn & had things in my past that others have looked askance at & so got rid of them to be acceptable, since the ridicule hurt. Dumb, actually, to let others control one's likes. At my age now, if someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look!


Those boots have actually grown on me to the point I like them. Still not a big plaid fan, but those boots are awesome. I generally don't wear them anywhere but at home for people other than DH to see, but the farrier in particular likes to tease me about them. I have def reached the same place in my life as you have: if you don't like it, don't look! :lol:

I got them at Walmart a few years ago, for whoever asked.





Blue said:


> tjtalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> One long time ago, my GSD Liberty came home, after running in the woods, & barfed up a great deal of an aborted fawn onto the floor of my study. That was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have moved…. :-x
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


Today was a washout, literally. I had hoped to get Dream out for a ride after work, but the rain started literally as I got into my car.. and at 32 degrees, riding in the rain was not an option, forget the miserable footing.

Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## corgi

Oh yes, completely forgot to ask about Sam???

Update?


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> HP-
> The BO asked me to buy some Mare Magic. We will give it a try! Luckily, this only happens in March and April and only lasts a week each time. After that, she is back to her normal self and hates everyone!
> 
> Geesh!


 I just ordered some of that for my mare. Only been a week, so I'll let you know.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio Sam, how is he?. Please let us know. We love him. The wooley yak.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening.

Sam is much better and seems much more like his old self today. I've split his normal 2 feeding into 5 or6 small feedings to reduce the stress on his guts. He peed in his stall last night and pooped just a little. I don't think he's blocked, but just had very little in his system since the vet cleaned him out fairly thoroughly and he had no food last night or yesterday at dinner time. I will continue to keep an eye on him and spread his food out into smaller but more frequent portions. We are still waiting on the results of the blood work, but suspect he has Cushings. In the meantime, I have cut out any grain and I'm sifting through my bales to feed those that are a little less rich, for now.

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I am hopeful this was just a small incident for Sam and am very grateful it hasn't turned into something. Uh more serious.

I'll try to catch up on the thread tomorrow, but for now am going to try to catch up on some missed sleep.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Koolio, SO glad to hear Sam is better! Keep us posted.

Can I just say....I can't believe how packed my days have been this year.....it's from sun up to sun down. I can't complain as all the stuff I pack my day with is FUN/GOOD stuff....but I"m beat!

Weather is picking up here. Yesterday hit 50s*. After two days with a kid who is just getting really on my nerves (I am trying very heard to have patience) I needed some barn time and warm weather.

So...I brushed Rainn. Speaking of wholly bears.  I should have taken a before and after. She is still thick with fur, but much came out.

TJ, funny you mentioned Rainn and children b/c last night while I was brushing her in her stall, she was munching on hay, Pipes was playing with her ball. She would toss it, and ultimately it would fling into the stall and of course land between Rainn's feet.:shock:

At first Pipes was hesitant, as was I, but Rainn continued to munch and Pipes continued to flip the ball around. Both were excellent around each other. Made me wonder about using her for the kids too. I belive if I brought her on school property their insurance would cover any issues. That is something we have to look into.

If I do a summer tutoring/leadership/horse program we do need to know that b/c I would love to bring the horses. Jay is more 'my' horse, but I gave pony rides using him once and he was so gentle. But ultimately I think rainn needs a job....and being with children would be up her alley! 

Tonight is RIDE STRONG *and *the Dover Saddlery opening!! WooHoo! What a horsey afternoon! 

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, glad Sam is feeling better!

I'll have to google Cushing's Disease at some point; I don't know what it is, but it gets mentioned here, so, want to know bout it...

Nicker, have a wonderful day today! Sounds like fun activities for sure! (Gosh, Rainn is furry...!)

Gotta go get ready for work....


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, very glad Sam is showing signs of improvement instead of decline. I pray for more good news and hope you are able to get a good amount of rest.



MN17, glad Rainn and Piper did not have a moment of not getting along. I know about the thick coats as Doc being older he gets such a long and thick coat. 


Dawn I'm sorry you still are enjoying the green grass scenery around your place yet, but glad you didn't risk sickness to ride in freezing rain.


I took DD and cousin's daughter out to feed and groom the horses after work yesterday. With every stroke of Doc's back the sun was blocked out as the balls of hair flew through the air in the breeze. Little Man just stood there directing them where he wanted to be scratched by either shifting his body or mouthing their hands to the spot he wanted done. Then when Trusty's turn came Little Man decided he had to supervise as well as demand more.


----------



## Celeste

There is a big fat domestic bunny that has been hanging around our barn the last few days. I expect that he escaped from the neighbors. I tried to catch him so that he won't get eaten by coyotes, but so far he is too clever to fall for my antics. I'll try to catch a picture of him at least. My dog has chased him some, but she can't catch him and if she did, he would probably beat the tar out of her anyway like the cats do.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> There is a big fat domestic bunny that has been hanging around our barn the last few days. I expect that he escaped from the neighbors. I tried to catch him so that he won't get eaten by coyotes, but so far he is too clever to fall for my antics. I'll try to catch a picture of him at least. My dog has chased him some, but she can't catch him and if she did, he would probably beat the tar out of her anyway like the cats do.


A fat bunny should be willing to follow a baby carrot trail...right into a stall-then slam the door! 

Tracey: so happy to hear Sam the Yak is doing better!!! 

HP: Great you have the job for the rest of the year, now hopefully you will get a full time offer for next year. 

About the poo on the floor...when my dogs seem to have difficulty holding the big jobs, I worm them. Usually fixes the problem. 

TJ: About the fawn...VERY GROSS. Darn dogs will eat anything. Yuck. 

I wonder if Fawn barf has to be reported when you sell a house? :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey everyone. This is probably one of the goofiest pictures I have ever made. Looks like a potatoe head with a helmet on.lol, but it is me on my Angel. All I can say is that I am older and am not the young girl I use to be. So here I am. K came thru like a real friend. She is really a nice and giving person. Refreshing. She rode Angel down to her house after giving me my confidence lesson. Angel baulked and spun around which I saw and immediately thought the worse. K says that she is a good horse and is not perfect. 98 percent of what she does is right, so I am going to have to work with her and I want to. She said that most of the time I will be riding with someone and it will not be an issue. She and her son took Angel on the trail. A little barn sour is not a big issue. So, I am chillin over this and going to make it better. Any advice from my over 40 family is welcome.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh, and by the way, Chubs 1(me) and Chubs 2 (Angel) are going to go on a diet and exercise program:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Yay Ellen! What did you do in your confidence lesson? Did you mount and dismount or did you ride a bit too? You look happy on Angel!


----------



## Roadyy

Very happy looking woman sitting on HER horse. I would exercise by walking her down the road/trail and back adding in some hills to help.


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful, Ellen! You look SO happy, happy for you! As HP said, what did the confidence lesson entail?

Only have 2 bits of advice: put that helmet square on your pretty head (it's tilted & a bit far back...down farther on your forehead). It's there to protect your brain. I have one w/a dial, very nice to be able to loosen to fit then tighten; I scrunch that thing down square, wiggle my head to check for any looseness (& resist the temptation to get it TOO tight, not good, instant headache!) Janice told me not to be so concerned w/tightness of chin strap, as long as it's secure.

My 2nd tidbit is: Angel is tied way too short to that post (experts, correct me if I am wrong). I've learned "tie to the eye". Remind me, Ellen, to take a picture of the lead rope latch that Janice has attached to her posts, the things are so cool. It's a ring & a tongue in the ring, that the lead rope goes thru. Very handy (but has also served to know that I still need to know how to do a safety tie/loop). But...I can take a pic, so maybe you can find one to put on your post. I'll try to remember to ask Janice where she got those...

I LOVE how soft your hands are & the grin on your face!


----------



## tjtalon

A PS Ellen, I am so happy for you that you got ON her! That's wonderful. BTW, did you notice w/your pic that her ears are back on you? Way cool. She had her attention on YOU.


----------



## tjtalon

Don't mean to hijack, but briefly, for Ellen: note Phantom's avatar pic, for proper helmet "placement" on yr bean...


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Thanx for the advice on the helmet and the lead rope while tying. Thank you.


----------



## ellen hays

Well, the confidence training involved K leading me with lead rope. I mounted, rode Angel around and then dismounted. Very wonderful feeling. My feelings of anxiety about mounting her have diminished. She will stand and there is no reason to fear. I am so happy about my mare. I have decided to make a commitment to her and we will be partners. Hopefully, there will be many pictures of our trails between her ears. Keep your positive thoughts directed to me. Thank you so much. Oh, by the way, I can't wait to groom her, clean her hooves, saddle her and climb aboard. Yes!!


----------



## ellen hays

I know this sounds really wimpy, but I had to know that the fall I took on Red when the saddle slipped wasn't going to happen again. It didn't and I really have more confidence in seeing that. All I can say, is this is rehab for me. I finally found someone who would help me and I am so grateful. Any one who is planning to venture into this area must remember that anyone stuck in the limbo being crippled or disabled, whether it is physical or emotional, you are a lifeline. Your being there is a saving grace. The people on this forum in the over 40 thread have helped me so much. You guys thank you so much for being there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I mounted, rode Angel around and then dismounted. Very wonderful feeling.


WOOHOO!!! Go Ellen!!! So proud of you!!

:happydance::clap::happydance::clap::happydance:


I personally loved the picture and think both you and Angel are lovely. I agree you need to tip the helmet a touch further down your forehead, but the fact its on at all is a great start. I also think the vest is a great idea.


----------



## Koolio

Way to go Ellen and Angel !!!!! Woo Hoo!!

My daughter is HOME. I'm going to go hug her and bug her some more.


----------



## Stan

Ellen feels great when we go forward. Great looking horse and the breast strap will stop the saddle slipping around. I had a saddle roll around once and ended up hung up underneath Savannah my clyde she just looked at me with that. What are you doing under there look I could almost hear her sigh. Again!!

TJ Helmets are to protect brains ? I brought a Tucker saddle for that.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all! 

Congratulations Ellen!! WooHoo! YOu did it! What a great start.  Nope, K is right, not horse is 100%, not even Mr. JayJay! :wink: But 98% is GREAT odds. That barn sore thing is just a test of your leadership ability. Even if she is great and 98% worthy....she still needs YOU to be the LEADER, or even the 98% horse will turn into a jerk!:wink:

ONe way to help with that is to hand walk her around your place, down your mountain road. Want to get in shape? Want to clear you head? Get back to nature? Hand walk your horse!  I can't stress that exercise enough. 

If I don't have time for a brush and a walk, I'll just walk. Yes, it's embarrassing to walk a muddy horse. (you know you'll see everyone you know:wink but the connection and leadership you build while doing so is so powerful.

Why do you think corporate leadership camps only involve hand walking horses? 

Ellen, I hope you hop up there again today. It would be another great confidence builder.

Beautiful horse, beautiful photographs. Way to go! RIDE STRONG girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

YAY ELLEN!!! Your GRIN says it all!!

Y'all look great! Angel looks very happy and relaxed, such a sweet girl. She is definately very focused on you and looks ready to do whatever you ask. 

Maybe she is not barn sour, maybe she is "Ellen sour" and objected to "K" trying to take her away from her moma.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

One more 'scare me' picture. When K was taking em I guess she thought I looked like I was getting ready to bust out crying on the first and told me I needed to look happier than that. This one at least has a hint of a grin. K's farrier is coming over today and I am taking Angel down there for new shoes. This fall I am going to have her shoes pulled and try to do the 'bare-footin thang', but right now big gravel has been put on the hill going into the forest. The log trucks, hunters, passer thrus and the snow made the slag necessary. I hate it but. The trail head is just up the road 5 min drive and I can taxi up there if the gravel continues to cause a problem.

Thank you so much for sharing in the fun and joy of my second ride. I will adjust the helmet, tighten the girth, and take walks :thumbsup: Main thing is not to let so much time lapse before climbing on again. K told me to let her know when I decided to get on Angel so she could keep an eye on me. I really appreciate that too.

Just want to thank yall for being there. I know my frustration due to lack of riding has caused me to be a 'pill' at times, but you never disowned me . Thank you so much.

Out the door to feed my girls. Busy day after the shoes got to go to town and have my truck serviced and the tires rotated and balanced. All I can say is
WOO HOO:thumbsup:
Have a wonderful day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> TJ Helmets are to protect brains ? I brought a Tucker saddle for that.


...OH....now I know why Janice is so careful with saddle pad selection for me....:shock:


----------



## Eole

Good morning everyone!

First Ellen: :clap:Congratulations, first move is the hardest, you did it! Love your smile.

HP: I'm late on this, but your equine assisted counseling project sounds really exciting. Follow your dreams!

Koolio: daughter home, finally! I'm sure she must be happy to be home and having you around. 

Roadyy, I like how your horses stand there in liberty for grooming. 

Not much horse stories here. Footing too miserable to ride. Horses shedding like crazy, and lots of poop to pick in the winter paddock. I clean regularly, but I miss what gets buried in the snow. I missed more than I thought...
I'm reviewing the sale contract for "Princess Buttercup" and planning the vet pre-purchase exam in a couple weeks. Exciting! Our horses all have wind-related names, I'm wondering if I should change her name. She might stay "Buttercup" too.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> I'm reviewing the sale contract for "Princess Buttercup" and planning the vet pre-purchase exam in a couple weeks. Exciting! Our horses all have wind-related names, I'm wondering if I should change her name. She might stay "Buttercup" too.


Maybe "Butterfly;, airborne, after all:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, I had a hold of the lead rope, but they were not trying to get away. Look at his ears and eyes and you will see how much they truly enjoy the grooming. Doc didn't even have a halter on when they worked on him. He was so busy munching on the left over cubes Little Man left behind that he didn't want to move. 

We have a cold front coming through tonight and suppose to be 46* F in the am. I was hoping to take the boys swimming in the lake by the boarding barn, but maybe Sunday after church when it warms back up. I'll try to have pics for your viewing pleasure Monday. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone

Had to reschedule my truck stuff because the farrier didn't come until after 12 noon. He did a great job. As he worked on each horse he explained why he did what he did. I hope I didn't get on his nerves asking questions and hopefully if not then he will come back. Love his work. Good farriers are hard to come by. They have the prestige to be choosey of their clients. I guess that is why I tend to want to go without shoes. I hate being dependent on someone who has leverage. Is that bad? He said my girl has very good feet and can be a candidate for her back feet to go without shoes. You know what I was thinking, well if the backs can handle it then even though the front feet take more of a beating then they are candidates also. I will never put Angel in a situation where she will get injuries like abcesses from rough terraine, but independence is relaxing and rewarding. 

Rick Dawg gone it, why are we getting this cold weather. Upper 20's here. I tilled my mator patch yesterday. Right after Good Friday, my mator plants go into the ground. Maybe, no frost after that. Maybe, early mators. Yay. Sure don't like this cold, I got spoiled. Maybe, field peas and cornbread tonight.

Well, my girl has new shoes and hopefully by Monday we will be settling into 
spring weather. I am looking foreward to riding and working with Angel. She really did well walking down to K's today and showed no anxietiy about going there. I asked K about why she bauked and spun. She said Angel heard her horses coming up the hill and could not see them. It probably would scare me too. That let's me know that she was not baulking and spinning for stubbornness, but she was uncertain and insecure. She has a right to react and be cautious. I would like to get relaxed on her and ride her with my Tucker Saddle. Oh, man, what a difference in comfort. 

Sorry about rambling on, but I am relaxed, warm and at home. Life is good. Of course, I know where the blessings come from and I am so thankful. That is always a priority. 

Well, guess I better go and put all my girls up for the night. 

Thanks for being there and have a good p.m.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Brrrr it snowed today! It is still on the leaves but will likely be gone by Monday. Going down to 10 tonight. It's the END OF MARCH!!! Not happy at all about this.


----------



## NickerMaker71

It's cold here too. :evil::evil: 20* with a dusting of snow on the ground. To drop to 12* tonight. I blanketed. :-( Just took all the hair off Rainn, and honestly, I don't think Jay ever minds the blanket. He's a warm weather kinda guy. :wink:

Have a great night all.

Talk tomorrow!


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> TJ Helmets are to protect brains ? I brought a Tucker saddle for that.


The last time I was ejected from a horse was in a Tucker saddle. :?


----------



## Stan

Its going to rain here very soon. Hot water from the sky ill be out with soap and a towel. Google my place and ill wave as the camera goes over head.:shock::shock: No secrets any more big brother is watching.

Just my way of letting you know its still warm here 24 deg.

No, not riding but slowly feeling a little more like it. I've been very tired of late, stress of working, and the legal's


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> The last time I was ejected from a horse was in a Tucker saddle. :?


 
And I assume the saddle went with you negating the need for a helmet when you landed. Soft aren't they.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Koolio

Sam is acting odd again tonight. He was hungry for his supper and ate well, but kept nosing round by his belly and kicking up at his belly. He is acting like something is bugging him. A short while after their dinner, he and Sally went for a run around the field about 10 times. A colicky horse doesn't run and romp. 

The temps are very warm today so DD and I brought him in the barn to check his temperature. He was hot and sweaty and still has a ridiculous amount of hairs we decided to belly clip him. As we were clipping, I found lots of matted, fine hair under his coat that might have been bugging him and pulling on him. I also noticed a couple of areas under his belly where ALL the hair came out leaving baled patches. We also trimmed off the long guard hairs that seem to prevent the shedding hair from coming out when grooming. I think he felt much better afterwards and hopefully this will solve the issue. I'm still waiting on the blood work results. From the vet, but won't be surprised at all if he has Cushing's. In the meantime, I am adjusting his diet accordingly and keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## Koolio

Stan said:


> And I assume the saddle went with you negating the need for a helmet when you landed. Soft aren't they.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Ummm no. I landed in the dirt with a big whumph. :-(.


----------



## tjtalon

It's after midnite, so first to post for 03/28! (12:25 here right now). Should be in bed & will be soon, but having trouble winding down, since schedule went way wonky for today. Am an early morning person biologically anyway, but almost 2 mos of work 6a-2p got really ingrained. Today was scheduled 12noon-8p (my "regular" pre-class Friday hours). I woke up 5a ("slept in" whoo hoo!"). No problem, messed around, did whatever, got in the shower eventually. At 9a, as was writing my rent check, got a text from Chief: a graveyard shift guy called in. Assistant Chief is on vacation. I had to work 3p-11p, w/the last 6 hrs solo. My relief has to work his whole shift solo. Was scheduled 9a-5p tomorrow, but ok'd to be in 10a-6p, 11a-7p if I need to.

Gads. So have been up almost 17 hrs now & am not sleepy, just really tired. Today was my 6th day, tomorrow the 7th.

That's a lot of "WHATEVER!". Cool thing is, while messing around this morning, I decided to check way way back on the forum, to read a bit just for fun. Found a post of someone asking about exercises for canter preparation, & a reply suggested a hula hoop, because of the hip rotation/lower back exercise & you sure can't tense up hips/back doing a hula hoop. I thought, cool!! What a great idea, a fun exercise I might actually do!

So...previous to getting to work (after a nap attempt), went to Walmart. A worker said no hula hoops 'til closer to summer. Well, horse-pucky...will call Target to see if they're stocked yet.

Did find a cat scratching post on sale for $5 (a hit when I came home tonite) & a dark red curtain valance on sale for $10 (not sure yet how I will use that, for a deco thing). Both things, admittedly, were impulse buys.

Gotta get my hula hoop...

I talked w/Janice a couple of nights ago. Have to play schedules by ear (still erratic in April), but she's all for my doing other-than-mucking for lessons (quote: "I have the kids set up for that! I need an adult around to help me out!")

So! Grooming, cleaning tack, repairing stuff, SEEING what needs to be done (she mentioned cleaning the tack shed, since "I'm too lazy I guess". Told her she's not lazy she's incredibly busy!!) You wouldn't believe how busy this woman is...Nicker, she & you would have a great chat!

But good news for me, this one. I can be of very good use & don't have to do poo-labor (yes, I know this is part of horse care, but I want/need to learn/know other now. Of course & 'tho: one of my ideas is to spend my time(s) as needed to deep-clean a stall or two, involving shovel etc. Detail poo-labor, if you will).

That's my news & think the middle of my head just told me I need to go to bed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Ellen I noticed you were glowing while on that horse. 

Spring is for real everyone!

No snow on the ground.
Buds are visible on all trees.
Daffodils are in bloom.
Mud has started to tighten up a bit.

Horses are always laying down in the field right now.
Maybe because they are not done shedding, ground keeps them cool.
No camping yet still right at the freezing mark at night.
Recently a 70 degree day on Thursday, getting there.

I have only been lurking and liking some posts.
Been very busy @ work renovating 3 laboratories in the building.
1/4 mill to spend and I must be done by June.
My weekends are free but staying way to late on the weekdays.

Today will be a hay run, almost out.

As NM would say "Ride Strong"


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, I saw hula hoops at our local Dollar Tree. Check there! I like the idea of all the other 'jobs'. Cleaning tack really helps a person remember how to put it all back together! :shock: I take a picture of the chin strap before dismantling....it's a ******.

Ellen, that last picture is fantastic! Your face says "I'm a 10 year old all over again!"  That's a good place to be.

Another late night yesterday. Grades are coming due, and as always....I"m laboring away. I always think I will stay on top of paper work, but some how I don't. :-( So I toiled until 5:00. Of course I was the last person there. I am just about done. Grades are due Monday, I am sure I am not the only one not done.

Barn chores were a bleassing last night too. Getting there late (mother was done with hers) made for a very quiet, slow paced evening with the horses. I needed it after the hellashish day I had. Kids are coming out of their skin.....I need to plan better lessons for the end of the day....they are driving me CRAZY!:shock::evil: The weather needs to break too! AND I need this Easter vacation. :wink: Only four days next week......I CAN DO THIS!

MR, 70*....I so wish. 

Today PIper and I venture off for a Puppy Birthday Party. My instructor is celebrating 19 years of training, so we are heading out for a nice puppy hour!  This should be interesting! Lots of dogs! :lol:

Koolio, hope you found the solution with Sam. Are you enjoying the time with your daughter? How long is she home? Is she happy to be home, or is she already used to 'life on the road'? 

OK, gotta run. We must get ready for the puppy part! 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Koolio

Nicked - I know how much work grading season is! And I know how ramped up the kids get this time of year! Can you plan an outside activity. A school scavenger hunt for last period of the day to let them blow off some energy? I'm glad you have horse time to unwind.

I love my new job but working in the public service is a whole new set of interesting. We have a major project that was scheduled to be done for the end of June where we engage other teams for input and feedback through formal, scheduled working groups. A week or so ago, our timeline was just pushed up from Hune 30 to April 9. OK, small panic, but we will make due. We started working groups the day before we learned of our new timeline. This week on Wednesday morning, the timeline was pushed up again to March 31! :shock: Fortunately, I have a great group of people that worked like crazy Thursday and all day yesterday and we got my half of the work done. The other manager is floundering and so I am spending my weekend trying to clean up his work and help him out. I needed barn time and a glass of wine last night too!!

My daughter is home now through the summer. She works until Tuesday at the stable but is staying at home. After that she is looking for a job for the summer and plans to event with Cheeky Pony to get the pony ready to sell. Over the summer she also plans to apply to Cavalia and for a working exchange in France or Ireland. So, she is home for the summer and then who knows. It is awesome having her here! We had a lovely evening grooming and clipping the horses in the barn last night. I look forward to going riding with her again too!

I think I have decided on a dog from the first litter of puppies (the line-bred litter). The other two breeders haven't bred yet and so pups won't be available now until August. The litter that was born recently is very well bred and the temperament of the ***** is fantastic. They are all lovely dogs. Maybe when the other breeders have pups available we will be ready for a second....?

Have a happy Saturday everyone! I am going to try to tackle the pasture poop today and out up a scratch pad to help Sam shed. After that, I have a date with Koolio for a ride.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning everyone. Just skimming posts before getting ready for work...

There's a Dollar Tree only a few minutes from work. Might just go up there after work & look for a hula hoop, yup...

Had a blowing off steam for the kids idea, Nicker: what if you have all of them write down a vocabulary word, crumple up the papers, & toss them as hard as they can in any direction. Then they have 15 seconds to run & get a paper ball that's farthest from their chair & run back to their chair. Then they open the paper ball & construct a sentence from the word on the paper....Just a thought!

Good to see you, MR!

Tracey, how nice you have your daughter for the summer! And great puppy plan, how exciting (especially followed by a little brother or sister, lol!) Wow, your job sounds intense, very involving...

Stan, hope the stress w/all lightens up sooner than later for you.

Ok, gotta go, hoping for a quiet day at work. Later all!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, forgot to add: Happy Puppy Party, Nicker!

And Ellen, I've gone back to look at your 2nd picture 2 or 3 times. The joy bursting from you is palpable, makes me feel good to see such happiness!


----------



## Happy Place

I have a serious case of lazy going on. I got up at 7 to let the chickens out and it was only 12 degrees! Since then I have only ate breakfast and surfed the web, now I am thinking of going back to bed! What happened to the chick who was going to clean the house, do her taxes and take care of the chicken coop? I have no idea where this lack of energy comes from. It seems like every time I eat a meal, I want to nap LOL. I think I need warmer weather to energize me.

I talked to the guy with the morgans yesterday. He is going to an auction today (it's a farmer thing!) but he said I can call any time other than today to come by. I think I will give him a call after church tomorrow. It will only be 35 but I'm not planning on riding, just visiting and breathing in the magic :lol:.


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> That's a lot of "WHATEVER!". Cool thing is, while messing around this morning, I decided to check way way back on the forum, to read a bit just for fun. Found a post of someone asking about exercises for canter preparation, & a reply suggested a hula hoop, because of the hip rotation/lower back exercise & you sure can't tense up hips/back doing a hula hoop. I thought, cool!! What a great idea, a fun exercise I might actually do!
> 
> So...previous to getting to work (after a nap attempt), went to Walmart. A worker said no hula hoops 'til closer to summer. Well, horse-pucky...will call Target to see if they're stocked yet.
> 
> Gotta get my hula hoop...


Here you go.....

Hula Hoop


----------



## Happy Place

I second the dollar store for a hula hoop. Might wanna try toys r us. I can remember being at a family reunion watching grandma and mt great aunts trying to hula hoop. They were in their late 60s or seventies and wearing dresses lmbo. They almost fell over laughing.


----------



## ellen hays

:lol:Hey Everybody

Sunday is going to be in the 60's, guess what I am thinking about? Probably will just ride her around here, but whow it is so wonderful not feeling that horrible dread when I think about getting on her. I feel so free Will take her for a walk down to the old church and maybe down the forest road. I don't know if I told yall, but they put really chunky rocks on the road because of the snow melt. Well, found out that a trail is being created on private land to bypass the big gravel. I was really glad to hear about that. I really want to try to condition Angel's feet this fall and winter to go without shoes. That big gravel was the only concern in her being barefoot. 

TJ *Had a blowing off steam for the kids idea, Nicker: what if you have all of them write down a vocabulary word, crumple up the papers, & toss them as hard as they can in any direction. Then they have 15 seconds to run & get a paper ball that's farthest from their chair & run back to their chair. Then they open the paper ball & construct a sentence from the word on the paper....Just a thought!*

What a great idea. Sounds really fun, creative and educational. I know Nickers teaches them vocabulary but just think, it would make them even more eager to learn new words.

I am so glad the other than mucking duties looks promising. You certainly came up with a great strategy. Definitely a win- win scenario. You get lessons and Janice gets well groomed horses and organized facilities. You go girl. Very creative.

Koolio So glad the job is working out and you are happy. That is a great accomplishment within itself. There are few satisfactions greater than being happy at somewhere that is called 'work.' 

Hope our Sam is doing ok. You know he is my favorite yak.

Also, glad your daughter is having a good long visit with her mom. That is a wonderful blessing.

Was it something about the Tucker saddle that caused the spill. I don't feel as secure in mine as the Circle Y western saddle, but it is so comfortable. I think if I continue using my western saddle I will get something that will help eliminate the knee stree. The stirrup leather on my Tucker saddle has no torque and I love it. 

HP I believe that we are all ready for some fun in the warm sun That warm sunshine does have a way of energizing one to get things done. I am not wanting to do much either. I think we deserve our warm temps. Definitely would in getting things done:wink:

Hey Celeste Thank you for the hula hoop site. There are videos for sale there too. When I was riding Angel the other day, K was introducing me to seat and leg cues. She suggested just dancing to limber up. I just wonder if the hoola hoop would be a way to loosen up the hips for that? Hadn't done the hoola hoop in half a century:shock: 

MR Yes I am glowing. Well, maybe almost giddy. I am not afraid. It is wonderful. Thanx for commenting. Hope Batman is good and the weather is getting better for you to ride.

Nickers Glad you got some quiet time. Just think, you will soon have summer vacation in just a few months. I know you and Jay and maybe Pipes will be making wonderful memories together. Can't wait to see the pics. I will be posting a few too. I can't wait to post some of those pictures of the scenery between equine ears:lol::lol::lol:

Stanley *Its going to rain here very soon. Hot water from the sky ill be out with soap and a towel. Google my place and ill wave as the camera goes over head.:shock::shock: No secrets any more big brother is watching.*

Hope you had fun. Must have been a monumental scene.lol I would never terrorize the world with a vision of myself in that position. Did you have Buggs out there with you. I can't wait until the temps are like what you are having. My goodness, will my tomatoes grow. I have an electric fence to protect my veggies. Will not share with Angel :-(. Sounds mean, but may be a way to get around the extra work of planting a garden for Buggs

Ladona Went back and saw the pics of you and DH riding your horses. Really nice pic. I believe you look 'very happy':thumbsup:

PH13 Hope Mia is doing well. I hope she is getting ready to go with you the next time you go for a ride.

Well, I guess I am being a bit chatty, but very happy. Hope you didn't mind the novel. I splurged today and bought a frozen pizza to celebrate life and it happiness. Extra mozzarella cheese:thumbsup:. Life is great. 

In a week we acknowledge the wonderful sacrifice that our Lord, Jesus Christ made for us. I have more blessings than I deserve. I am so grateful that He was willing to go thru what He did to create a way of salvation for us . The most wonderful Gift ever. I love you guys and am thankful for you. So many good things have been given to us. Praise God. I know this is a bit premature, but my sentiments are the same. 

God bless and keep. This means all of my 'over 40 family' even though I have not mentioned all in this post.


----------



## flatlandervt

Hello, Im 58 and still riding. Actually a new venture with a 14yr old barell racing my 8yr. I could use some help. I dont know how to ask questions on this site. Thought maybe you could help. Just joined today. Thank You.


----------



## Koolio

flatlandervt said:


> Hello, Im 58 and still riding. Actually a new venture with a 14yr old barell racing my 8yr. I could use some help. I dont know how to ask questions on this site. Thought maybe you could help. Just joined today. Thank You.


Welcome flatlandervt! We look forward to getting to know you more and hearing all your horse stories. If you have questions, ask away! We will either give you some answers or direct you to the appropriate thread. 

Are you riding a barrel racer and racing yourself?


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

This weather is unacceptable! It is the end of March. Virginia is not supposed to have high temps in the 30's with a wind chill in the teens. 

Hubby and I went to the Virginia Horse Festival today and froze our bums off. It is held at the state fairgrounds and at the home of Secretariat. It was run by a different company this year and the demos and vendors were not as plentiful as in years past, but it was still a fun time.

The guy I bought Isabella from was in the Mustang Makeover so we were able to see him and talk to him. We are friends on FB but we hadn't seen him in over 3 years. This was his 2nd venture into the Mustang Makeover competition. His first one he had under saddle in 4 weeks. This one was much different and it took him months to even be able to touch him. That takes patience!!

Bought a new lead rope to go with a halter I bought at a tack swap two weekends ago. We placed an order with "Pony Locks" to have a bracelet made with some of Scuffy's tail. &#55357;&#56862;
I also talked to a company I have wanted to talk to for a while. "Agape" is a horse cremation company that is very well known for their compassion when someone loses their horse. I hate the thought of anything ever happening to Isabella or Blue, but it is good to know the options we have. The burial lot at the farm is filling up and half of the horses at the farm are over 20 so I just want to know options if and when something happens. Hopefully, it will be a long time before we have to think about it. When Scuffy died, it was pretty traumatic having to leave his body under a tarp in 90 degree weather until the guy with the backhoe could come out 7 hours later. 

Enough about that...

Anyway..it is supposed to be warmer tomorrow so we plan on trying to ride.

On hula hoops: I have a weighted hula hoop I bought from an exercise supply company. Ouch! When I use it, I end up with bruises on my hips.

Hope all is well with everyone. flat lander....welcome!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Flatlandervt Welcome. We have a really good thread here. Many good folks to help and give a steady hand. The other day, I realized I had been here a year. They have always extended me a friendly hand whether I deserve it or not. So, I can say they are really good people. Please chime in, we love to communicate. And when possible, help much and support a lot.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, was Puppy Party fun?!

Tracey, how went the date w/Koolio?

HP, me thinks you deserved to have a "lazy" day & needed a nap(hope you got one!). Enjoy breathing in Morgan air tomorrow.

Welcome, flatlandervt! As was said, ask anything, join in, whatever. Horse Forum is a big place & you'll find your niche, whether here or elsewhere. We're glad to be here for you!

Oh, Celeste...Amazon.com...I love the place (& have helped support them, lol!)...but found my hula hoop after work at ToysRUs (thank you HP!) after checking DollarStore (thank you Nicker & HP..they didn't have any), & no weird weights Ladona (have enough weight on my hips w/duty belt, @ least 12# maybe more...I've always hoped it's beneficial somehow & swing my hips beneath the weight, instead of resisting it going forward w/knees/legs & stiff hips [found myself doing that]). It's a smaller hoop (& cheaper) than the regular sized ones on the rack. Good to start with! Why it's filled w/distilled water, I have no idea (bet that don't last long!). The $10 bigger hoops had blinking lights, like I need THAT! Will be checking DollarStore here & there for just a normal one, lol! This little one will be fine to get going.

Yes, Ellen, it's all about hip rotation (Stop that, Stan...you too, Rick...)...

Glad to be home. Was NOT a quiet day. Tomorrow, for the first time in 2 months, am not going to wake up early to an alarm clock. Laundry can be done early morning Monday before my tax appt, & grocery store after that. Tomorrow I need to wake up when I do then just putter along...pay attention to my cats & my neglected apt...not just some needed cleaning (here & there, have no intention of slaving) but find where I want to drape my new dark red curtain & figure out the bedroom hopefully, as it's present arrangement is unacceptable. I'm that kind of person that needs my environment peaceful & pretty, so can go out amongst the lions from there.

Will touch base again w/Janice very soon.

Rick, my bag of horsehair has retained very little scent. Now I'm wondering what I can do with it. Emotionally, of course, it's really nice, but being artistically inclined am wondering...what can I make...hmmmm....

I have a pic of young Timothy enjoying his new little post-toy this morning, that I may post just for fun. Savannah had torn into it, just to see how it worked, & has left it to him. He likes it.


----------



## tjtalon

Tim going at his post-toy. (Yes, stuff on the carpet, yes, needs the vacuum...enjoy the cat!)


----------



## tjtalon

'Nother pic, just because I love it & put it on my desktop yesterday, since my focus is on Janice's Bailey for progress in lessons. Took this pic last summer, I think. The "look"...Who knows, likely, "Where's the cookie??!" Interesting & complicated mare (as I've realized). Am glad she kinda-sorta likes me. She does take care of me, as Janice expressed after my first canter attempt.

Nice red mare:


----------



## Koolio

TJ - love the pic of Tim!

Ellen - I hope you got a short ride in today. As for the Tucker saddle, I found the center of gravity to be very high and I didn't feel like I had much contact with the horse. That and the horse I was riding (my friends) rodeo bronced me a good own bucking so her back feet were much higher than my head. Needless to say, I didn't last 8 seconds...

Corgi - sorry it is so cold there. We had a beautiful day yesterday but wind and rain this afternoon. Sounds like you had fun at your horse event and a bit of shopping.

This was my shopping for today aside from 4way vaccinations for the horses. I couldn't resist as the pic reminds me so much of Koolio (except for the shanked bit)










Sam is much happier after his haircut. I think I will have to write an early note to Santa asking for a heavy duty set of horse clippers. I also bought him some new, low sugar feed today. Nutrena - Safe Choice Special Care. Has anyone used this?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome FlatlanderVT!! 

TJ: Tim is beautiful and seems to LOVE the new toy! Bailey is very pretty; that look definately wanting some treats....now. 

I tried to use a hula hoop back a few years ago...wasn't as easy as when i was a kid; couldn't keep the darn thing from falling. I think it was faulty :wink:

Hope your day off was restful. 

HP: can't wait to see pictures of those Morgans, one of my favorite breeds. One of my Aunts, the only relative that inherited the "horse gene" besides me, bred Morgans for most of her life. 

Tracey: Such fun, picking out a new puppy! Looking forward to lots of cute Boxer pictures!!! 

So nice to have your DD home, a mother/daughter bond is so special. 

No need to get an early Christmas gift, as Ellen stated, Easter is only a week away, so maybe the Easter Bunny will bring you a nice big clipper. (much healthier than a bunch of candy)

Ladona: is it cold here too, and I need it to warm up again! I thought I was done with horse blankets for the year. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all! 

The SUN is shining bright here! That puts a skip in your step! 

TJ, thanks for the idea! That's a good one! I haven't used it in eons. Have you experienced it before? Will put that int my plans.

Puppy party was a blast!!! I met wonderful people, Pipes got to meet some new friends, we played games, won a door prize, ate pizza, got to try out agility equipment. She loved the tunnel. It was SO fun!!

Yesterday afternoon we went to my BIL birthday party, which was held at a friends house. It was nice too. I only stayed a couple hours. The horses are a great excuse to leave! Everyone there was watching b-ball. Not my thing....or like my SIL, drink like a fish....not my thing. :wink:

Koolio, happy to hear the hair may have been the issue. Looking forward to hearing about new puppy adventrues.

HP, I think I missed something about your job. Congrats!

Ellen, yes, we all should be thankful huh? I like to think I am, even the little itty-bitty things like winning a doggie door prize. Little things make me happy. 

Not only that, I had posted a picture of myself wearing the new shirts on FB. My co-author/friend posted....*Dreams DO come true! * He is SO right! It's amazing to me how, although I may only see that man once a year....he TRULY hears me and 'gets' me. I think that is why I had gravitated to him educationally wise. He GETS it. 

He is not an animal person at all, but through brielf conversations has really gotten the gist of how special horses are to me. Besides you guys, he's the only one! To REALLY understand how much I have wanted to design a program since I was a child, and to have now done it......it really puts a smile on my face.

The day I passed out the shirts, I looked down the hallway, and WOW the GREEN! I wish I could share those phtotos, but I don't have permission. Just just imagain a sea of green in my classroom and the hallway.  Makes me very proud!

This past week we stayed an extra 1/2 hour. Someone asked why...I said we can't get everything in. When it hit 4:30 and I said it was time to go.....they all groaned and said, Let us stay til 5:00! :lol::lol: Such fun!

I will post a pic or two of our activity. 

Here are some pics of the Puppy Party!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here are some photos of RIDE STRONG!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Brisk this a.m. with promises of warmer temps later today. Didn't ride yesterday, went to town to get some groceries. You know how wimpy I am about the cold. Blood thinners make cool into cold for me. Today is more promising and I am looking forward to doing the horse thing.

Nickers Puppy party wore your Pipes out. Poor tired pup sleeping in the backseat after such an eventful day. And the Ride Strong pictures:thumbsup: Can you believe, students wanting to stay at school. Girl, you are amazing. My guess is that a good many of these students will turn out to be equestrians. Congrats.

Koolio Glad Sam is doing better. That's the line of feed I like. The person that developed the mineral supplement I like said that the iron was lower in that feed. If I understood correctly, too much iron will block the absorption of zinc and copper by the horse. These 2 are very important for healthy hooves and coats. I am sure there are other benefits, but my little memory can't recall 



This is the one I have. I got the Gen II because of the gel padding for the horse's back. My posture is much better with this saddle than the western saddle. I really love the stirrup leathers and how little they torch my knees.

TJ Love the pic of Tim. I always get a kick out of mine when they get in playful moods. Two of mine will only use the corrugated scratch boards and after a little mileage, they leave a need for sweeping or vacuuming. I guess that is just a labor of love when you have inside felines. 

AA The hoola hoop thing looks interesting, but what I would worry about is throwing my back out :lol: while trying to hoola hoop. 

It's cold here too. I am so ready for these poor ole bones to be warmed up. Maybe this is it for the season. 

Ladona Sorry it was so cold at the horse festival. I really like the idea of having a something made out of Scruffy's hair. It will be a nice memorial. I hope you and your DH have many years before you have to make a decision of contacting Agape. The pic you shared of the 2 of you on your horses reflected the happiness in you 4 being together:thumbsup: Wish you many, many miles in that happiness.

I will not write a novel and give you guys a break today. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, great pics & wonderful accomplishments!! I can't say enough good things about Ride Strong!
No, I never experienced that idea, except just lately on the last day of the emt refresher: we all drew a word from a box then thought of a sentence describing what resilience means to us. That's what made me think of it, a way to burn off some steam & think too!

Trying to wake up here, can't believe I slept 10 hrs. Am sure I needed it!

Yeah, I bet the hula hoop is going to land on the floor 99% of the time, but it'll work out my hips/lower back trying anyway. That's the idea anyway.

Beautiful sunshine here, warm. Wish I could send it over to those still shivering. Cold temps where it should be warm now is just wrong.

Hope all have a good Sunday!


----------



## tjtalon

My "hanging out" buddy...Tim has barely left my side today, both cats are happy that I'm home today, for a change.

However, he doesn't understand the concept of "help Mom figure out how to make the bedroom nicer", bird-watching is much more interesting.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend DH and I had our first endurance ride of the season (you can find the entire thread here). While it hardly felt like spring, we packed up and ventured to New Jersey. Friday was fairly miserable, with low 30F temps, a strong cold wind, and off and on rain/sleet a lot of the day. Got lucky on Saturday as the sun was out most of the day, but the temp barely hit 40F and the wind never diminished.

Jersey is known for its sand and pine trees, though this ride also has some lovely cranberry bogs to break up the scenery.




















Mother nature provided us with plenty of cooling, so getting in and out of the vet checks was a snap!




















For the first time, there was still snow and ice on parts of the trail!











https://youtu.be/d1lPx_NCyRs


At the end of the day, DH and I and another friend finished with happy, forward horses in 14th place. Our ride time was 6:14.











Today we have spent the day cleaning up the trailer. Because we weren't away for long, we didn't make too much of a mess.. but the weather is making the normal procedures complicated, as we still don't have the water in the barn turned on, and this is what my clothesline area looks like:










Yes, those are piles of snow and ice under the hay and leaves!! It was 17F when we got home last night and a balmy 13F when we got up. :evil:


I actually don't feel too bad physically all things considered, and this ride normally about kills me. I guess riding in all the snow helped get me fitter than I thought. The only parts of me that are unhappy are my shins:










I was dumb and did something new at a ride (which is a big no-no). Because of the cold temps, I decided to put a second pair of socks over my normal compression socks to keep my feet warmer.. bad idea! :shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Awesome trip Phantom, but OUCH on the leg. That's way too cold, you be one tough cookie!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Wow. Watched the ytube of your ride. Awesome. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, Phantom, that looked like a great ride! I am totally envious, except for the cold that is.

It's 34 today and the wind is WHIPPIN! Not going out to the farm today. 20-30 mph winds today and tomorrow. I really need this weather to break.

Four day work week, then a full week off. I am really hoping not only to meet those morgans but actually get a ride or two in! It's gonna happen, it's gotta happen lol.


----------



## corgi

Well, I thought the Mare Magic was working. Isabella let me fetch her from the field and she willingly left her girl crush, Zipper.

But instead of grazing peacefully on the good grass on the farm grounds, she decided to run the fence line. I took some video of it because she was moving really well and wasn't stiff at all, which is a rare thing for a cold day! I got lucky and caught a buck on camera. So, she may be in a hormone craze, but she is feeling pretty good!

I eventually took her away from the paddock and did some ground work to get her brain back in her head and she walked calmly back to the field, but when I turned her loose, she didn't wait for her goodbye hug or customary treat. She galloped out to Zipper. :twisted:

PH- did the socks rub your shin?

HP- I work tomorrow and then have the rest of the week off too!!!

Tj- cute cat pics!


----------



## corgi

Here is the video:


----------



## ellen hays

:lol:Ladona Your baby girl the diva is being very sassy. Good to see her moving so well. She is just being hormonal. I am not sure what to expect from Angel. We will see. I know you love your sassy girl. My time is coming. Will need your guidance:wink: Loved her sassy video


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Beautiful day today. Sun was out, wind could bee chilly.

Have a nice ride and some nice peaceful time out at the barn. Just what the doc ordered! 

Enjoy the photos!

Oh, the one of Pipes running towards Jay....its' what we are working on. She is a herding breed, and she likes to herd the horses! I am working on taking her attention away from them each time they move about....she is getting much, much better! But I still don't trust her to take her off the line quite yet. We'll get there! I called to her right after that picture was shot and she came immediately. Again, it's improvement!!

PH, congrats! Looks fun!

Corgi, don't miss the mare days! LOL

OH, was brushing and looking Rainn over today. She has put a lot of weigh back on! WOOHOO! I did increase her feed, but also added whole kernel corn. It's old fashion, but it's what my dad wold have done, and it has worked!!  Even her top line has filled out. Vet said she lost it b/c of her age....well....it's back!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Any of you use a coat supplement? Flaxseed perhaps? If so, what brand?


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Any of you use a coat supplement? Flaxseed perhaps? If so, what brand?


MaxGlo rice bran.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13: Enjoyed the video, it even felt cold watching it. lol. The horses looked great, really fit, makes all those circles in the snow you have been riding worth it. 

That leg looks painful, can't tell if its bruised or abrasion. 

I have never seen rump warmers like those, look smaller than a typical quarter sheet. 

Nicker: cute Piper pictures, she looks bigger than in earlier pictures. 

Ladona: that video had me laughing! poor Isabella


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning everyone. Had a weekend of ups and downs, but was able to finish on a positive note.

Saturday took the wee ones to a church close to the house for Easter Egg hunt, sorry no pics. The DD and I took the boys over to her coach's place to do some work with Rowdy and his outbursts when tied next to another horse and when riding too close for long periods. Then yesterday I went out early to work on the trailer drop windows and have alone time before taking the family out there for a little horse time. Even got the mother in law out there to watch, but no saddle time.


Forgot about Friday. Left work early to go look at the house and land. Found this Gem in the back pasture. DD has preclaimed it as her clubhouse. I told her she could have the ground floor, but I was taking the penthouse when the tree house was finished!









Who said Florida doesn't have hills?

















Too bad this picture doesn't show the true grade of this hill. It was about 60 feet difference in elevation with a washout half way down. Maybe 30* incline.


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would share a look into the future weather for here so Ya'll can try to enjoy it with me.


----------



## corgi

Here is our forecast. Getting better, but still very cold in the morning.


----------



## tjtalon

Here's mine. Chilly at night/early mornings but then warms up. Rain comin!.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> Here is our forecast. Getting better, but still very cold in the morning.


Your morning temps are almost perfectly the daytime highs forecast for here! Oh, and we may or may not get up to 3 inches of snow tonight. :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

When do you expect the weather to break for you up there, Dawn?

Spoke with DD and we are going to try and get a ride in this afternoon across the road from the barn and hit the power lines. Hopefully there is room along the back fence of the car lot to get past the flood run off channel. That and the major traffic that happens at the intersection where the barn is will have us leading the horses across the road before mounting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Spoke with DD and we are going to try and get a ride in this afternoon across the road from the barn and hit the power lines. .


When i ride, I try to avoid hitting the power lines...too much static...:lol:

Have a great ride!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

At the risk of sounding corny, I just have to say that my mare gives me so much happiness. She looks to me for security. She comes to me when she is afraid and the trust is heart warming. Today, a whirlwind came thru. Very much like a very small tornado. It blew a piece of plastic up and the plastic whirled around in one place over and over again. She was very unsettled by it. If_ I didn't know and understand, it would have scared me too. I got my hay fork and went out. The plastic had settled next to the fence and I got it. I got it and showed her (took me about 45 min) that it would not hurt her. . I had no idea a mare could be so submissive and sweet. She comes to me and buries her head into me. I think she knows that I would fight a tiger to protect her. I know this sounds corny but I have never had a horse that is so loving. I love taking care of her. I am so glad I kept looking and found her. She is my girl. She is my beautiful treasure.. I am blessed with such a really a nice horse. _

_I guess this is a bit of a rant. So, thank you. Have a good evening. _

_God bless and keep._


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, I did some research and I think I am going to try this stuff.

https://www.omegafields.com/omega-horseshine.html

Appears to have what both horses need, especially Rainn. She has such bad summer allergies. :-(

Let's hope it works and we don't come to find out she is allergic to THAT too! :shock:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> When do you expect the weather to break for you up there, Dawn?


At this point I can't even fathom. This is the worst winter we have had in a long while (and this is from the local old timers).. we keep getting a tease day where its 50 (though with raging winds), then it's back to winter again. Scary to think the normal high for this time of year is 52! 


But, since I am not getting any saddle time (had hoped to get Dream out today, but not in drizzly/snow showery weather with 30mph sustained winds), I am getting tons done around the house. Poor Mia had not only the indignity of a B-A-T-H, but then was accosted by the Horrible Hairdryer. :lol:











She is more and more like her old self every day. Plan to take her in to work on Wednesday for more bloodwork.

The whole pack got to spend some time outside today while I put back all the stuff we had cleaned yesterday. Since the water is still off in the barn, everything got cleaned in the garage. Here they are anxiously awaiting permission to come back into the barn:










Poor Mia was subjected to the Dread Blanket as well. Rough day for her! :wink:


On a fun note, a friend's husband got this great shot of DH and me at the ride this weekend:











Currently doing the no-more-snow dance, then it will be time for bed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: I am so glad to hear you found your heart horse! It is a very special feeling when a horse loves you, and you love them right back. You are just bubbling over with happiness, and that is a good thing. 

Roadyy: your horses look beautiful. So sleek and shiny in their brand new spring coats. But I did notice that your DD was riding Trusty in one picture, and LM in the other...has she claimed all the horses now leaving you to slave over the trailer? LOL

You seem to be the only one getting lots of ride time. This is not right or fair, so please quit hogging all the good weather and send it to the rest of us. 

PH13: your wolf pack is so cute sitting there waiting to join you. Such a charming group. Mia looks so good, her eyes are all warm and soft again. Hope all her blood work shows she has completely recovered. 

Nicker: your RIDE STRONG group looks so darling in their shirts! What a fun time learning all about horses and the Breyer Model horses are such a great idea.


----------



## NickerMaker71

THis weather just STINKS!!! :evil:

I just let the dog out and it's SNOWING! Are you kidding me? :shock::evil:

Good Morning all.........

PH, great pics of all of you! Mia does look better! What a nice looking crew.

Ellen, glad you are feeling so happy.

Roaddy, I second it.....stop rubbing it in! :evil:

AA, Thank you!!

Not much going on here but......MUD!

Here are a few shots of my 'dirty birds'. :shock: NOt just ONE side caked with mud.....no Jay had to go and get both sides!! Rainn.....not such a surprise. She's always a walking pig-pen. Jay.....not so much! LOL 

A little saga from work....HC and buddy ending up sitting on either side of me during a meeting. They had a conversation btw themselves, across me, scheduling a meeting time to workout. They never _said _what they were planning, I just deduced from little things I hear now and again. I am _sure _HC wanted me to ask....What are you guys talking about? Where are you going? But....no my friends....I"m not going to.....:wink:

At that point, once again, I am SO glad I have been keeping my 'after work' doings to myself. I gave myself a little smile as I thought....they have no idea what I do outside of this place. 

If they talk *about me*....it's purely about my absence from their gossip sessions or my hair or dress...or make up things......as I know they do that. They were having a field day with another's miscomings. :-( But, again my friends, *silence is golden.* Let them talk, and fade into the background. LOL IT really is funny!

Enjoy your day everyone. It's Tuesday....it's like my hump day! I can make it, I can make it!! 

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Do you know what disturbs me the most? Mr. 315 (I am going to be a bit more vague in the future, you all know who I mean, cause people got in trouble for social media recently). 

So, Mr. 3;15 recently got a pony for his kid. Last fall. I keep asking him. Have you gotten his feet done yet? NO! :shock:

3:15 knows how much trouble I have had with feet. Yet, lets it go. That's just irresponsible I think! :evil:

YOu have no business getting a pony if you aren't going to give it what it needs. Agree?

I think too much in the morning! Hhahahah:lol::lol:

THis is the week of my birthday. I decided....I need to do something nice for myself each day. I am out of good coffee, so this morning I think I will stop at the convienent store for a good cup of joe! What do you think? 

CHEAP gift! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I love coming in to find the boys have not only found a mud pile, but the mud pile that also has muck in it which seems to have glue in it.

Thanks for the compliments on the boys. They really are coming back into their summer glory.

Oh and about the power line ride. You will be happy to know that we didn't make it. Yea, the traffic was just too much to chance walking DD and a horse across it as the largest gap we could count was 20 seconds to cross 4 lanes and a median. Not happening.


Instead we took the boys _swimming_ in the pond beside the barnyard. Oh does that sound worse than just being able to ride in great weather? Sorry.....hehehehe I'm kidding. We didn't swim, but only because the wind was whooping good around 15-18mph and the water was still pretty cool. Maybe we can catch the wind down one day this week and get a swim in. 


Ellen, very glad to see how much your happiness in horse life has risen. Was getting worried there for a bit that you were letting too much doubt creep in. You got that nipped in the butt.

Dawn, very glad your Mia is looking so fantastic even after enduring the bath and blow.

MN17, have they heard about Ride Strong yet? I hear bout several people here who haven't had their horse's feet done then have the audacity to ask people why their horse is no longer energetic in the pasture like they used to be.

AA, how was the place Dram is at now? Do you think the woman will make it with him?


----------



## AnitaAnne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKER!!! 

Go ahead and splurge; drink two cups of coffee. 

Everyone needs to trim their ponies feet. I saw a great book for kids, all about horses. Would be an excellent gift for his child that just got a new pony. That child, if he/she reads the book, will discover proper horse care and bug him to death to get the pony's feet trimmed. Sort of a backwards way of getting the pony some care. :lol:

Can't remember the name of the book, maybe Roadyy can find it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Poor Dram. I did sell him to a nice young lady. Delivered him, his bridle, saddle, pad, halter, leadrope, and a grooming tote full of stuff. She should be set to go. 

I am torn about the whole thing. I really hate selling horses I like. Heck, I have a hard time selling horses I don't like! 

He is such a sweet horse, and not his fault I can't ride him. Not to mention the boarder barn he was at was a perfect fit for him. Lots of grass, daily handling, and 3 pasture mates that were not too mean or too friendly. The perfect balance. 

Got him loaded by myself in 35 minutes, much improved but still involves a LOT of *cough* encouragement. He is a horrible traveler, at least when he is by himself. Poor horse gets moved everytime he gets loaded up, so can't really blame him. 

The place he is at now is nice, but they are a bit overcrowded, so Dram will most likely loose weight, and he really is in good weight now. They don't handle the horses daily, just put food in buckets on the fence, so...not so good. The owner is a 45 minute drive away so only will be out on weekends. 

The new owner does really like him, but is a bit nervous. Dram does so much better when the rider is confident. I am going to go out there and help her with him, and of course I put in a "buy back clause", so if it doesn't work out I have right of first refusal. 

I am glad he is off my bankroll, and am hopefull the new owner will work out, but a bit sad I had to sell him. I did really like that horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Yep, the weather is nice and life is good. Between the blessings God has given, my forum family to talk to, and finally having a horse like Angel; I feel ready to face each day. Now, all I need to see is little tator sprouts in the garden and the stage will be set. Of course, trails miles is a priority. 

Nickers Happy birthday and many, many more. 

Them talking across you shows low brow mentality. Well, their tacky actions will not rock your tower of power. Keep on standing tall.:thumbsup:

Looks like your equine babies found a mud hole. Just like kids. I use to make mud pies when I ran across some worthy mud.:lol:

AA Thanks for the mention. Yeh, I think heart horse is the perfect term. There really is that special one out there.

I understand how you feel about Dram. I still miss Red and hope he is doing well. Sounds like everything is positive where he went and things will turn out fine for him.

Rick Next thing we will see is some pond riding pics. I hope Nice pics. Your trailer is huge. How is it going?

PH13 Precious picture of Mia and the hair dryer. Those sweet eyes melt my heart. I am afraid she would have me wrapped around her paw. Cute crew she is wearing her blanket with.

Love the pics of you and your DH on your horses. Definitely a head turner. Very pleasing to the eye.

Going to feed my critters. Everybody have a great day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## corgi

Ugggggg....

My first day of Spring Break and hubby wakes me up at 5:00am with "we have a burst pipe, I need help!"

We go into the laundry room and water is everywhere! The floor was soaked and water is coming from the ceiling and we couldn't even pinpoint where it was coming from.

We finally find the shut off valve for the house and water was still coming from the ceiling. It was hot water so we shut off the power to the water heater, also in the laundry room, and finally it stopped.

Had to tear up the flooring in the laundry room to get to the sub flooring to dry it out. It is drying nicely. The crawl space got a good soaking so we had to pull insulation out and have fans going down there.

We are waiting on the plumber.

I would like to take a shower and use the toilet. Just sayin.

I don't even want to think about what this is going to cost us.

Spring Breaks have not been kind to me. Two years ago was when my Dad went into the coma for 14 days.

I have a pedicure scheduled for noon. Hubby is telling me to go and he will handle things here and I think I will let him. Heck, at least I will have clean feet.


----------



## Blue

Awww Corgi, I'm sorry! That really stinks


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, sorry about your water damage. Hopefully it was caught in time to minimize serious cost.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NM: good for you for just igoring the (rude) people having a conversation across you.. amazing how some people never outgrow junior high mentality. 

Rick: as always, your pics look fantastic. don't blame you for not wanting to play frogger across that main road. also glad to see Doc is improving!

AA: congrats on finding a person for Dram. such a change is a big adjustment and I hope all the small things you are nervous about work out.

ellen: so pleased to hear all the positive feelings about Angel! won't be long until you are sharing trail pics of your own. :hug:

corgi: :shock: :shock: :shock: SO sorry to hear about the broken pipe. hope the plumber is there and has it fixed asap. what a mess.


Today I got up to not only find no snow, but the _sun_ was out!! Hurried through morning chores and tossed the saddle on Dream as quick as I could. It was a lovely 34 and sunny with only a light wind as we left the barn.











I knew it was just a matter of time before the weather turned, but I enjoyed every minute of being in the saddle. Dream felt great and would have gladly gone much faster than I requested. The ground is still less than ideal (frost still in the ground despite the top looking not too bad), so slow and steady ruled the day.

Sun didn't last long and the breeze picked up with the clouds..




















Got home just in time, as the snow started literally as I turned Dream out .. but it was wonderful to be back on her. :clap:


Hope to get out again tomorrow, but will depend on mother nature's whim.. not very promising as it's currently snowing like mad and the temp is dropping. :?


----------



## Celeste

NM: Happy Birthday!

AA: I'm glad you found a home for your horse.

Ellen: Give Angel a hug from me.

Corgi: So sorry about the plumbing issues. I've been there and done that and it is not fun. Plumbers charge more than heart surgeons............

Dawn: I'm glad you are getting some riding done and that your dog is better.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Corgi! That just sucks! I hope at least you were able to relax for your pedi!

I've been working more on my Equine Assisted Therapy project. I applied for two scholarships for continuing ed. They are hard to find because the place that does the training is not an accredited college. It is affiliated with the National Board of Certified Counselors, so I will get C.E. credit there. Spring break will give me time to look for small business grants. I am also in the process of writing up a "gofundme". I have my description pretty well set but I need a photo. A cool pic of a horse's eye, a child (or adult) hugging a horse from the ground...something that shows a connection. If anyone wants to donate a picture, I will be sure to blur the person's face. I am told that gofundme does much better when there is a gripping picture included! I'll post my write up soon.


----------



## phantomhorse13

mother nature is ****ed..

this was the view at about 9am:











this was the view about 6:30pm:











Over 4.5 inches of snow, temp falling to 25F overnight (currently 30F).. and "normal" is 51F and 33F. Uncle already!! :shock: :-( :hide:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody:lol::lol::lol:

Rode Angel this p.m.. K came over on her clydsdale cross and bareback.. She is so cool. I decided to take a quick ride on Angel while she was here. My girl did so good. She is a joy to me. I think my forum family knows what I am talking about. Angel took such good care of me. K is so patient. She really is caring and helpful. So generous with her giving in helping me. I know I am trying to some, but she has really come thru. I am so grateful. 

Ladona I am so sorry about the broken pipe. I had to shut of the utilities to my little house because of a pipe break. It is one of those back burner fix ups. I know how disruptive this can be. I hate you are having to deal with this. Hope it works out and the fix is simple.:thumbsup:.

Thanks to everyone for the kind thoughts. I guess it is so obvious that I am happy. What a good feeling and you guys are wonderful. Thanks for being there for me.

Hope everyone has a good p.m.. Stay safe.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - woot woot on your ride today!!

Corgi - sorry about your pipes. It is a crummy way to start spring break, but you still have one. We have been told to delay our spring break to get a project done on a much accelerated timeline. I think I will enjoy having the time off in June much more though...

PH - Mother Nature is PMSing here. It was +15 C here this afternoon and sunny. Now, at 6:00, it's blowing and raining with "imminent thundershowers". Tomorrow is supposed to be hovering around freezing with 4-20 cm of expected snow. :shock: It's a good thing you got your ride in today.

HP - best of luck on your new business!

NM - Happy Birthday this week! Do something great for yourself every day!

Everyone else - hello and Happy Trails!


----------



## Koolio

I got a call back from the vet this afternoon about Sam's blood work. All his body functions and levels are normal, but he has Cushing's. His cortisol levels are 3x higher than normal, so we will begin medicating him shortly. The vet says the Pergolide works very well and should improve his health significantly. Hopefully it will help him shed out better. Does anyone here have any experience with Cushing horses?

Speaking of shedding, I saw a funny caption the other day. It sai home thing like:

"During shedding season, remember to never wear lip gloss or polar fleece to the barn." So true!!

My cousin's hairless cat is in the house. What a weird little creature! He's so ugly he is cute, but I'd never own one. He slinks around and smells funny. . DD wants to colour designs on him with a Sharpie marker to make him look a little less creepy! The dog is terrified of him and the cat is about 1/10 the dog's size. LOL!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio 

The woot woot is an honor from my Canadian forum family. Thank you. And will continue.:thumbsup:

Hug Ole Man Sam for me. Hope this will keep him healthy. Love that guy. The Yak:hug:

Hope the temps get alittle more friendly for you. Have a good night and stay warm.

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, congratulations & keep up the good work!

Phantom, that weather is ridiculous. Hope it breaks soon.

Ladona, yuck...hope you relaxed with your pedicure & that the rest of the week is all GOOD stuff.

HP, what a cool plan, fingers crossed! "Dreams do happen and RIDE STRONG!" (oh, I just heard Nicker giggle...!)

Tracey, glad that Sam is doing better...is it a relief to have discovered the Cushing's, or another worry? Is it something that can be medicated & regulated so that he's okay?

Also, Tracey...a hairless cat would scare ME, and I LIKE cats. They just look so...very odd. He prob'ly doesn't slink around in his own home, to his hairless defense, lol. Sharpie markers wouldn't come out, try Easter egg dye (just jokin'!).

Nicker, happy upcoming birthday. Those "girls" (I can't refer to females w/such adolescent behavior as "women") are just plain rude. I might have been inclined to say "perhaps you two would be more comfortable sitting next to each other?" but you took a higher road than that...since you held your space & they got no reaction from you. Their behavior was funny, good on you for non-reacting!! Oh, I've wondered, how do they NOT know about RIDE STRONG! ? Is it not held at your school after hours? I would think the kids' grapevine would be going & it would reach their ears...?

I have no horse related news, obviously. That next canter attempt is out there ("I can do this I CAN DO this!!") & my new tack on working for lessons. Soon. Soon.

On to the work week. Hours & days are wonky throughout April. Did my tax appt yesterday, getting a relatively (to my income) good refund. When get that, can finally do something about having no comfortable place to sit in my living room & stash the rest...except for looking for a good pair or two of jeans that I can ride in.

Later all.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Hope the sun warms you soon. Sorry about the Arctic abuse. You guys are much stronger that I can imagine. Stay safe and warm. Hopefully, more pleasant temps will be there soon. Have a good night. God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Ellen, congratulations & keep up the good work!
> .


Thanks TJ. There is life after 63. Thanks so much for the support and advice you have given.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste Thanks. One hug is from you. Thanks so much for your support thru this time. Your good wishes and support got me to this point. That support helped me to continue the search for that special horse. I may not have continued if you had not been there. So, much thanx.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Thanks TJ. There is life after 63. Thanks so much for the support and advice you have given.


There dang well better be, since I'm 61 and have no intention of hanging up the boots I've barely used (read metaphor):lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good MOrning all! 

I have some pages to catch up on!!

Tuesdays are my busy nights with puppy school. PIpes has been possesses the last couple days here, so the first 1/2 hour of puppy school was interesting to say the least. We started taking our test for Canine Good Citizen 2....she settled enough to do OK.  I think it's the moon. Although not full, I've noticed before she gets a little wack-a-doo-ish during the waxing (science term :lol of the full moon. (hope I used that right!) LOL

Ellen, YEEHAW!

HP, way to GO! I will be using our Easter break for RS work too! No spring break here. :-(

Oh the cheerleaders know about RS. In fact I wore my t-shirt Friday, casual day. HC looked right at me and then away. Not a word. LOL Typical.

HC is the issue here. She's the ring leader, and I believe has been given power by having certain individuals work within her circle. She's very easy to allow to pull you in. She pulled me in once.....and then I spent a few days with a very good friend of mine, who is very positive. HE made comments about my attitude. (in an indirect way, but I caught the drift). I realized :shock: I"ve turned into HER!  I've steered clear ever since.

Monday is was certainly looking for my attention and questions. She is a attention seeker and one upper. I ignored her, because I knew it would kill her. Since that didn't get my reaction....she was said something to the effect as......OH, gosh.....my wekened was SO Bad! (out of the blue) Always seeking, always seeking. Another day a group of us headed to a meeting....."Wait!" she shouts. "I have to take my Prozac!" She pops it in her mouth, swigs some Pepsi, and she glides into the group. Now, if she has to take the stuff so be it....but do we have to have a SHOW of her swigging it down? LOL REALLY? 

One upper? Just recently I had LC (little cheerleader, likable but influenced) take me to work b/c I had to have my car inspected. Overdue. HC asked why my car wasn't there, and I told her.  Somehow I was 3 months late with the inspection. "OH YEA! Once I was SIX months late!" REALLY? You want to one up me on late inspection? Not something to be proud of! 

I tell you guys these things to vent. PLease know I am not hurt by any means. Sometimes it gets me :evil: b/c my environment wasn't ever like this. It was always a nice place to be.

I had another person confide in me yesterday of how unhappy she is there. She's a nice girl and sees what I see. We comfort each other, pull each other UP, and roll our eyes at the decline of our fellow people. It's nice to have one other person at least.....we are there for the right reasons.

OH well, guess you have that everywhere. Just that we hadn't up until now.

Feed the horses last night and found Jay had thrown a shoe. :-x I NEED the guy to come out quick. His current shoes are elevated heels. He's way off kilter, I'm sure making him sore. I hope he calls today!

Koolio, we suspect Rainn has Cushings, but the vet doesn't seem too worried at ths point. That flax supplement is designed to help out with that as well as the TC Senior feed I give.

I know I missed some things, but gotta run.

Thanks, as always for listening to my rant. :-x i'm really OK, just get mad when people don't do what is 'right'. My own issues. LOL

Thanks for the b-day wishes. It's technicly Friday!  Igave myself the day off! Hahaha

Talk soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, hip hip hooray!!! Yippee Kiyaaa!!! Congrats on another ride and glad to see the up in your posts now. It was worth the wait to see you like this.


HP, I hope you can get the funding and schooling you need for your program. Good luck.. I will look through some pics and see if there are any in there you might be interested in.

Tracey, hopefully the meds will kick in quickly and get his system a little more comfortable. Hope you can enjoy better weather soon too.

Dawn,, geesh with the weather already. Crazy quick changes in the view. Maybe it will break before the end of this month.

Ladona, I hope the plumber was able to get the busted section replaced or repaired quickly and that you were able to enjoy your foot bath and toe makeup.

MN17, glad you are ranting and not letting them bend your bar.


As for that rat cat, we have a pet painter in our group and she could do some wonderful things with improving the looks of that cat. 


DD and I went to TSC after feeding the boys since we were out of Boost and Balance. Found they had 5 bags of the alfalfa oat cubes on the shelf finally so I don't have to go so long without waiting on a rain check order to come in. I'll be buying a couple of bags this weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

Anyone have any suggestions on how to deal w/flying ants? I can't use a spray because of the cats (& have the regular kind of ants appearing in the bathroom, sprinkled cayenne pepper for now until I can get a couple of traps).

Not a happy camper this morning. Couldn't sleep well because of leg pain (from plummeting barometric pressure; temps dropping, freezing rain predicted),have a stomache ache, the cats are doing one of their periodic "I hate you...well, I hate you too", growl/spat/hiss episodes (brought on because I accidently stepped on Tim, which made him holler, which made Savannah decide "it's time to kill the boy"...yay...this will last for a week at least...).

Ok...not a horse throwing a shoe, or busted pipes, or 5 feet of snow when it should be 50 degrees & sunny...but still enough to make a bit crabby.

The flying ants are the icing on the little crab cake, lol!

Hoping for a peaceful day at work...


----------



## Roadyy

Spread instant Grits out along the path and opening where the ants are coming from. Shave the cats and put them in a half filled tub and shut the sliding door so they stay in.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh and congratulations to Ellen for being the 25,000th post in this thread!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Spread instant Grits out along the path and opening where the ants are coming from. Shave the cats and put them in a half filled tub and shut the sliding door so they stay in.


Well, that would certainly take care of the cats...then I could use the spray...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like we won't be getting to move into the place after all. They are combining the yard electricians with my job and since there are multiple guys already doing that and only me doing my job, I'm the odd man out. I get to finish the week then it's looking for a new job. This is not what I needed to hear with all that is going on with MIL. 

Hope your day is better than mine.


----------



## tjtalon

Beginning to-do list for my weekend:

1. call Mom
2. trim hair
3. hem new work pants
4. denude & drown the cats

That's it for a start. On that note, am off to work...


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Looks like we won't be getting to move into the place after all. They are combining the yard electricians with my job and since there are multiple guys already doing that and only me doing my job, I'm the odd man out. I get to finish the week then it's looking for a new job. This is not what I needed to hear with all that is going on with MIL.
> 
> Hope your day is better than mine.


Oh, no, Rick....:shock::-(


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, I'm sooooo sorry! That's horrible. I'll be hoping that something even better will happen for you.


Ellen, Congrats! 25,000!


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry that you are getting laid off Rick. It really seems like companies don't care about people any more.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick, I am horrified to hear about your job. Agree with Celeste saying companies have no loyalty any more. Fingers crossed this is the universe setting you up for an even better opportunity. :hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Very bad April Fool's joke. Now they have to call the mechanic shop to air up their tires so they can go home this evening. Then they will hear tapping noise as the 30 zip ties connected to their driveshafts slap the bottom of the body when they pull off. 


I didn't pay attention to date this morning.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Very bad April Fool's joke. Now they have to call the mechanic shop to air up their tires so they can go home this evening. Then they will hear tapping noise as the 30 zip ties connected to their driveshafts slap the bottom of the body when they pull off.
> 
> 
> I didn't pay attention to date this morning.


Are you kidding me? That just takes April Fool's to a different level.


----------



## corgi

I hate April Fools Day!

Ricky, if that was a joke they played on you, that is just plain mean.

I have been trying to avoid facebook today because of all the April Fools posts.

But I did have to post that today was my first solo ride on Blue. Isabella is still a raging hormone. I was able to get her to stand for grooming and she let me pick out all 4 feet but she was so reactive, I decided it would be safer to ride a horse I have never ridden alone before!

Blue was an angel. So happy I did it.

Plumber fixed the broken pipe. It was in a wall. 
Damage is minimal because we got to it so quickly. We were lucky but it was an expensive day yesterday.

Getting ready to head to the tattoo place to get some details added to my Isabella outline tattoo on my ankle! I hope it goes well. I will post a pic tomorrow!

Happy April 1 everyone! No tricks from me.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Very bad April Fool's joke. Now they have to call the mechanic shop to air up their tires so they can go home this evening. Then they will hear tapping noise as the 30 zip ties connected to their driveshafts slap the bottom of the body when they pull off.
> 
> 
> I didn't pay attention to date this morning.


Oh good grief....


----------



## tjtalon

Am wondering 'tho...did his work buddies really play this awful joke on Rick, or did he just play us with an awful joke w/embellishment to make it look like it wasn't him...hmmmm....

I wonder. This is Rick, after all....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Very bad April Fool's joke.


That is beyond rotten and I think corgi calling it 'mean' is the nicest thing I could say. Just horrible. :-x




Roadyy said:


> Now they have to call the mechanic shop to air up their tires so they can go home this evening. Then they will hear tapping noise as the 30 zip ties connected to their driveshafts slap the bottom of the body when they pull off.


I hope you were around to watch all this happen. Jerks.


----------



## corgi

Happy Happy girl!

Here is the before and after of my tattoo! Love what the new shop did tonight. I think the artist, Jacque, really captured the essence of my girl!


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Am wondering 'tho...did his work buddies really play this awful joke on Rick, or did he just play us with an awful joke w/embellishment to make it look like it wasn't him...hmmmm....
> 
> I wonder. This is Rick, after all....


Wondered this, because all day I was hoping it was Rick's joke...maybe not. Awful of those guys. Phantom's right. Rick's co-workers owe me a trip to the beauty shop for a nice hair color because I figure grew a couple (more!) white hairs today worrying about Rick!:shock::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Happy Happy girl!
> 
> Here is the before and after of my tattoo! Love what the new shop did tonight. I think the artist, Jacque, really captured the essence of my girl!


Beautiful! Forward/strong/determined &...beautiful. That's how I see your Isabella Is that a bit right?!


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi that looks lovely! what a difference.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi nice tattoo! Now that it's getting warmer, I am wearing 3/4 sleeve or short sleeve shirts. No hiding the tat now lol. I do get lots of compliments on mine and it give me street cred with the kids LOL

One more day and then spring break. Yay


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry for the not so good news Roadyy.
How old are you? Talk to your lawyer about age discrimination.
Just a thought!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Corgi: Tattoo looks much better.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Looks like we won't be getting to move into the place after all. They are combining the yard electricians with my job and since there are multiple guys already doing that and only me doing my job, I'm the odd man out. I get to finish the week then it's looking for a new job. This is not what I needed to hear with all that is going on with MIL.
> 
> Hope your day is better than mine.


OH NO Roaddy! :-( I'm SO sorry.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Thanks TJ. There is life after 63. Thanks so much for the support and advice you have given.


I hope so! HOping to be like my mom and take up new endeavors at age 70!!!! You are as young as you feel. Luckily for me, I spend all my days with 10 year olds! Fits me! :lol::lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Very bad April Fool's joke. Now they have to call the mechanic shop to air up their tires so they can go home this evening. Then they will hear tapping noise as the 30 zip ties connected to their driveshafts slap the bottom of the body when they pull off.
> 
> 
> I didn't pay attention to date this morning.


:evil::evil::evil: That wasn't nice!:evil:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I don't know if it was the nice ride, nice weather or knowing this is my last day before break....but I was wide awake before the alarm!! 

Watched my phone all day long for a call from the farrier. Had heard he was good about getting there for a thrown shoe. Nothing.:-(............until 3:30 when I was packing up to enjoy the sunshine. He met me 45 minutes later, and 45 minutes after _that_ we were renailed, appoxied and riding!! 

It was about 52, sunny and GLORIOUS!!!

Jay rode the best he has ridden in a while. I certainly was in the moment and enjoyed the blue sky, chirping birds and warm sun on my back. 

Over the winter I worked on moving him off my leg while walking and trotting down the road. We practiced that, and he was as light as a feather!  

I stopped him and asked him to side pass, which he doesn't do.....but he DID! Both directions!  The more I encourage it seems, Good Boy! Nice Job! pat,pat The more he responds and does what I ask. We tried it a couple more times and all was great! Once he gets his head wrapped around things, hes' amazing.

Also decided to try the canter. From a walk, without hesitation, he went right into it! It's like he's an old pleasure horse! AND, he stayed in a canter until I asked him to stop. What a good boy he was last night! 

Started my two on the HorseShine flax mixture. Will let you all know what I notice in a few weeks. They ate it up well, I can say that! 

Found another adversary at the workplace yesterday, by accident. They came to me. Makes me feel better.....now you all know it's not just me making things up. :wink: From what I have been told, the uppers know what is going on, which I didn't really think they did. So that is comforting. I will continue to do what I do best, and know what is right. :wink:

It's to be 70* here, but rain. Won't complain.

How did I spoil myself yesterday/today? Finally got some GOOD coffee, and I"ll wash it down with donuts! :lol: I LOVE donuts! I am for sure my father's daughter!! LOL

Here are some pics from last night, and the sky from the day before! Just beautiful! Still a little snow in some areas along the road. That tells you how deep it really was!

Have a great day all! RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

No, TJ it wasn't my joke. I did not stick around for the show, but got 3 calls asking if I did it. My simple response was " If it wasn't, it should have been". They were not happy because it seems the mechanics decided to leave at 5 as well yesterday. Usually they stay til 5:30 to check all the heavy equipment before leaving. Lucky for them the Super over the mechanics stays to do time sheets and was able to help them out. lol
I expect retort today. 

MN17, glad you got Jay's feet taken care of and still got a good ride in. Hope the mix does them good.

Ladona, tatt looks good. Is that the finished product?

HP, its funny how kids are drawn to the people with tatts. Glad you got respect from your ink. hehe


DD and I took the boys for a dip yesterday and had some fun. They were hesitant about going in, but soon settled in and relaxed. I have video as well, but you can't see much action due to the glare off my ghostly legs blurring the view. So I'll stick with sharing the upper half. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, that looks fun!

Corgi, yeah, nce tat! Makes me want to get more to mine.

ONe more thing about the cheerleader drama, and I will be done....for a while. LOL

I decided two things yesterday.....my one adversary is doing enough fretting and :evil: for the both of us. LOL

Two, if I allow the cheerleaders to occupy my thoughts, then I am not thinking about good things or planning things for my future! So when I think of their stupidity, I need to consciencly think of something else!!

They aren't, yet, or that have heard, done anything 'to' me.....I think they were 'talking' about me yesterday. Y know when it's quiet, but you see people looking at each other from your perifieal (sp) vision? It's obvious. 

Whatever......their problem.....their waste of energy and time.....we only et so mch on this earth.

So.....let's make the most of it huh? 

Have a GREAT day everyone!!


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Those are nice pics. The farrier is really doing a good job on Jays' feet. The farrier is definitely a keeper. They really look balanced. Jay is a very handsome horse. Really looks good in his tack.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Neat pics. Who is that, Doc and Little Man. Looks like they are enjoying. They will really appreciate the pond this summer when the temps peak. 

Wouldn't have liked the joke they played on you. You certainly handled it well.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Oh and congratulations to Ellen for being the 25,000th post in this thread!!!


Thanks Rick. Does this entitle me to a large sum of money as a reward:rofl::rofl::rofl: Hope so:wink: Yay.


----------



## Roadyy

Trusty and Little Man. Didn't get any still pics of Doc in the pond. I guess I could pause the video and do a screenshot. BRB..

No monetary gain just bragging rights.lol


----------



## Roadyy

Here is Doc going all in. Last time I took him for a dip it was in the creek with moving water. He fought the whole time just to get his feet in the water that time. This time he was not wanting to go in, but wasn't completely balking at it then went all in. No they were not laying down. I found a high spot right next to a deep whole.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona I really like the additional details on you tattoo. It shows me that you love your diva. Yeh, I truly understand. Angel is wrapping me around her hoof too. These mares, I had no idea how sweet they can be. She hasn't gone in heat yet:-(. Maybe, she has gone thru menopause:shock: lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody:lol:

The weather is being a bit wet and unsettled. They are calling for frost in the next couple of days. I went to the farmers coop and got maters then had to go to groc store and get some magnesium to plant with them. May just have to get them in the ground and cover em. Got some little squash plants that will give me a headstart if I can dance around the frost. 

One of my Golden Girls is acting like my other hen did a couple of weeks back. I am feeding them good. Could they be moulting? The cone is red. I don't know. 

I am happy. K is really being a friend. It is so nice having them up here. They really are nice people. Hope it is this way forever. And of course you know that I love my girl. Wow, never thought I would find her. What a nice horse. Do ya think I am alittle biased? Well, maybe. Nothing like being alittle biased and *Happy:lol::lol::lol: *It is really nice loving your Golden Years instead of being depressed about them. You guys sure did help me get thru that dip. Was really bad for a while. I am a little ashamed because I am so blessed, but sometimes that fact just doesn't register.

*Only horsepeople understand!!!!!!!!!!:wink:*


----------



## ellen hays

Gang The wind is really blowing. My tomatoes are planted and my horss' stall is ready for the night. Eggs have been gathered. The wind is really blowing. This time of year, I tend to take note. Very unsettle and unstable. This kind of wind makes me feel uneasy. There are no systems reflecting spinnin with the clouds, but just don't like this wind. Tomorrow is being forecasted as volatile with a front moving thru. That is a bad combo. Will need your thoughts. Keep me in your thoughts. God bless and keep you. See ya in the a.m.


----------



## Celeste

I spent hours cleaning off our front porch. The wind blew in and put a bunch of plant material on it after I was through. I am annoyed............


----------



## Happy Place

Ahhh spring break is here. It's supposed to rain most of the week though. I swear I will get out to see those horses in between the rain drops! DH says he doesn't want me to see them or ride unless he is there. Grrr I appreciate that he cares about my safety, but really, what could he do, run beside me and catch me if I fall? Do your SOs worry about you at the barn? This is very new to me. I grew up riding and no one felt the need to watch over me until now. It's a little frustrating but I am trying to be understanding.

NM where did you get Jays bridle? I have been looking for one with a flat brow band and rawhide details!

Here's a little funny for you all. Ain't it the truth? 

View attachment 620434


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Just got home from lovely DC, rather late for me.
The bonus is I am using a vacation day tomorrow! 

Good news for the camping year.
Have a designated spot again for this year.
We decided to look for a camper to keep on location.
Found a 28' fifth wheel camper for free!
It needs a little TLC being a 1984 or so.
4 full twin beds and enough storage I don't need to haul as much for camping trips.
No mold or mildew either.

Well the Corn is Growing.
The Furnace is not on as much, 72 today! 
The Garden is Growing.
Ellen: My garden is a bit different than yours!









Horses are fine, wife and daughter groomed and wormed them today.
My daughter actually got the hose near my horse today!

Good Night All:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I spent hours cleaning off our front porch. The wind blew in and put a bunch of plant material on it after I was through. I am annoyed............


That's just not fair! Reminds me, on my smaller scale, of recent cleaning of my little patio. The woman above then cleaned hers the day after & my chairs are now covered in dirt.:-(


----------



## Eole

NM, lovely pictures! It is still snowing here, no riding yet.

MR: that is such a colorful fish tank, gorgeous. Free camper? Great news, now we want pictures! What TLC does it require?

Corgi: nice Tat, difference is amazing with just a few added lines.

Ellen: I know when my mare is in heat, but it's no big deal. She gets annoyed, moody with other horses, but not with humans. Corgi's Isabella seems like an extreme in mood swings!

HP, what is the situation with work now? Are you going ahead with your project? And those morgans, did you get a chance to go?

PH, the pic with the 3 dogs in the door: priceless. Hope Mia is still improving. What breed is the tall black?

Picking winter's poop in the paddock is my daily work out. I have the pre-purchase vet exam organized April 14th for the mare in Vermont. Getting excited! I have to figure the rules to import her to Canada.


----------



## Happy Place

Eole said:


> HP, what is the situation with work now? Are you going ahead with your project? And those morgans, did you get a chance to go?


I am working full time at the school until the end of the year. I am working on coming up with the funding to do my classes and an intensive in Colorado. It may take a year to get the course work done, but I have to pay for all of it at once. Now that I am on break, I will be setting up a gofund me account and contacting local Veteran organizations to let them know of my plans for offering treatment for PTSD and depression at no cost to our vets. I will also focus on working with people with autism. I will also be working out details with a local barn so that I can board and have access to an indoor arena for the winter months. In the summer, there are many places around that I can do pasture board to keep cost down, until I can get my own place set up . Go big or go home, right?


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, hope you survived the wind. 

Celeste, hope the porch cleans up easily and that both of you have better weather to get out and ride.


MR, glad you found a free camper and hope to see before and after pics of the TLC.

Nathalie, Good luck on April 14th for a healthy outcome. I'm being spoiled at the moment with boarding as I don't have to mess with the muck. That will return soon enough when I can start getting financed for my own place.


HP, that is right,,, Go BIG or Go Home.


I'm uploading the video of Doc going in the water now. I realized there isn't near the blinding affect off my legs in that one so you can watch it. Should be ready shortly.

Doubt, I'll get much riding in this weekend as we have yard work tomorrow and Easter Sunday with a cookout at my daughter's. Hopefully the rain that is expected for next weekend will hold off and let me ride then.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the video.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Fantastic video Roaddy! 

Good Morning everyone! Happy Birthday to me! I took the day off! LOL Not really....it was given to me for all my hard work! :rofl: I will say, the big cheese of my building made it a point to stop in and wish me a happy birthday! :thumbsup:

Weather has broke here for the moment. Good for riding, not so good for cleaning my house! :lol: 

Spent a great deal of time at the barn last night. Brushed up Rainn real good. She is looking fantastic!! Weight gain all over, her coat is glowing. I haven't seen either in a long time. Now that it's growing warmer I'll have to start cutting the corn, but have introduced the flax. 

Corgi, you inspired me, I got the # of a well known tattooist around here, I want to add to mine. 

MR, wow! A camper, warm weather.....it's just about your time! Yea!

Eole, excited for you!!

MR mentioned worming. Was curious what you all use in the spring. My vet recommeneded Panacur Power Pac. Then in fall I use Zimectrin Gold. I know all areas require different things, was just curious.

Speaking of vets....I'm thinking of looking for a new one, or inquiring if my 'old' one who contacted me is taking new clients. Different things have recently occurred that make me wonder.....Koolio's vet doing blood work for Cushings, mine just blew it off.....Rainn loses food as she eats. Vet said she is just a messy eater. I took a closer look.....her front teeth are about gone! :shock: Rainn has had a cough, think it's just allergies. She just wants to throw meds at her, which I stopped. I saw there are suppliments for allergy coughs.....vet never brought that up.....not satisfied.:-x

LIke my farrier.....she is going to have to go......Might as well find one now that it's spring, start the riding season off right!

Thanks Ellen, I really like my new farrier guy. He makes me feel very comfortable, allows me to ask A LOT of questions. Never makes me feel rushed. Willing to help out with RS. He came within 24 hours of my call of a thrown shoe. Nice man. Not bad looking either! :wink::lol:

HP, Thank you! I get a lot of compliments on that bridle! I got it at Equine Affaire. Bought it from Rod's Western Palace. Look them up online.  LOVE that place! They get a lot of my $$$$. LOL

Have a WONDERFUL day everyone! 

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NM!!!:happydance:

Have an amazing day with some horse-breath magic of course.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday, Nicker!!


----------



## Blue

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy NM! Hope it is fun and relaxing. You certainly have earned that!

The sun is just now breaking through the clouds and I think it will be a beautiful morning. It's supposed to rain later today and then most of the next week. I want so badly to run out to the barn to meet those horses. DH would be so put out though. He won't get up for several hours yet and by that time, the rain will come in. 

Today I will chose a picture to use on my gofund me. I will either choose a "kind eye" or a man hugging his horse. If anyone has one that they would like to share, I would be thrilled!

Gofund me will post either today or tomorrow and then I will begin my campaigning! I have several Vetran friends who I will work with to speak at local VFWs. I am also planning on making contact with the autism society. Busy busy but I will get this off the ground!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I"m just throwing this out there HP, don't feel compelled to use it....but I love this photo and think it gives off the love btw horse and rider. 

I have one of Rain's eye....will look for it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here it is.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning to all my HF friends! It is a beautiful, damp Good Friday, and somehow that seems very appropriate.

Missed posting several days, but did catch up on my reading this morning. 

Laptop is out of service right now, so putting my Kindle Fire to good use. 

Nicker, very Happy Birthday!!

Ladona, that water leak is every homeowners nightmare. Hope it all works out well.

Brb, DD just got up. We had a late night watching Cinderella at the movies last night..


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday Nicker!! I hope your day is awesome!

Looking for a new vet sounds like a good idea. Do vets in your area specialize in horses or are they generalists? I have an equine vet for the horse and a small animal vet for the dogs and cats. I appreciate the expertise both bring to their unique areas.
As for the Cushings test, my vet agreed it was worth doing, but it is an expensive test. My vet doesn't push tests or meds unless we think they will inform a course of action that will improve the horses quality of life. That is why we decided on the Cushings test and now Sam is on meds to treat it. It is slowly progressive and I have been suspecting it for a couple of years now. It might be worth it in Rain's case as it might explain the coat / allergy type issues she has had. If it is positive, will you medicate? The drugs for Sam cost about $75 per month. Not cheap, but the vet says they make a huge difference. He is still sound and fully rideable, so to me, it is worth it to treat him. If he were a pasture pet, I might manage the Cushings with diet or choose a less expensive medicine. Things to think about.

Speaking of vets, I think my Boston Terrier Hemi has luxating patellas. He's been lame the past few days but not in obvious pain. With the long Easter weekend, I can't get him into the vet, so I'm not sure what to do. It is possible he's got a muscle strain and is hamming it up a bit with my cousins dog and hairless cat here. Hopefully I can get him in next week or he heals up on his own.

It is cool but sunny here, so I'm planning on riding as much as possible this weekend. A shot of snow yesterday might prevent me from picking poop in the pasture, but I'm sure I can find lots to do. We vaccinate and worm this weekend and plan to bring Cheeky Pony home today. Other than that, I need to do our taxes an a ton of cleaning and organizing in the house.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Happy Place

I just finished my write up. Here it is:

Hello, my name is Barb Dunn and I am a licensed professional counselor. It is my goal to serve our veterans with PTSD as well as children with Autism by the use of equine assisted therapy (E.A.T.). This is not a riding program. It is a therapy done with a client and horse or horses using ground work techniques that anyone can participate in.

E.A.T. is a proven therapy that can bypass the barriers that are often present in other methods of therapy. Using animals as part of a therapy team helps build communication skills, confidence, relationship skills, promotes behavior modification and encourages problem solving skills. As an added bonus, E.A.T. makes therapy fun!

Studies have shown that interacting with animals increases a naturally occurring hormone called Oxytocin. Oxytocin in our system helps us relax, feel happy and be more willing to trust.

Here is where I need your help. The cost of certification and set up are beyond my means. I plan on completing a certification program that is recognized by the National Board of Certified Counselors, of which I am a member. Please help fund my endeavor. In return, I will dedicate a portion of my counseling hours to provide therapy to veterans at no cost to them. In addition I will make every effort to offer affordable therapy to non military families in need.

Any amount you can send would be helpful and so appreciated. Thank you for your time and consideration.

I think I am going to use this eye.
View attachment 620706


NM I love the pic of the girl, is that you? I think that if I use a person, I will want an adult, preferably male as my target is for veterans. 

I would love your thoughts on this!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Birthday Nicker! I think that Rainn is looking great. The diet change you made seemed to have done the trick.

Koolio, my little mutt has luxating patellas. One or the other leg will just catch in the up position. She is also very bow-legged, and I'm sure that is part of the problem.

She runs like crazy all the time. She shows no signs of pain. There is no way that I am going to take her to a surgeon to get it fixed if she can run, jump, dance in circles, and have fun all day. If it becomes a problem that causes her discomfort, then I will take her to an orthopedic specialist.

Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Koolio

Thanks for sharing Celeste. My BT is also quite bow legged. He doesn't act like he is in pain, but definitely favours one hind leg. We are watching him close for any signs of pain. He is older (10) and so I have him on supplements to support his joints. I may try giving him some baby aspirin to see if it makes him a y more comfortable. Dogs can be so stoic about pain and it is hard to tell.


----------



## Roadyy

I think I already wished you a Happy Birthday on here and I know I did on the other spot, but Happy Birthday again incase I missed it here, MN17.


Was looking through my phone pics and forgot I had captured this one of Little Man as he was getting up from his post pond roll. I thought it was hilarious and had to share it as it was timed perfectly with the mane being swung straight up as he is on the way off the ground.


See yall Monday and Happy Easter to everyone. Remember it isn't about a Rabbit.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Happy Birthday NM:*

Spring really is here now.
Lilies are already 5-6" tall, almost see purple tips for hosta.
Buds on all the trees, thorny mess in the woods is turning green.
70 today and light rain, not a big mess but still growing mud.

Good Day All:


----------



## ellen hays

*Happy Birthday Nickers. The picture says it all. You and Jay - the team. Guess I need to say You, Jay and Pipes - the team. Just can't leave her out. The pic is beautiful and very expressive. Love the black and white.*


----------



## phantomhorse13

MR: free camper sounds interesting.. def want to see the before and after pics!

Rick: that video of Doc was fun.. you could just see him trying to figure out why you thought it was a good idea to be in the pond! lol

NM: Happy Birthday!! I think another vet sounds like a very good idea..

Koolio: if you start using aspirin, make sure you mention that to your vet any time s/he may be prescribing meds. there are some medications that do not play well with aspirin. hope you can find a way to get your pup comfortable.




Eole said:


> PH, the pic with the 3 dogs in the door: priceless. Hope Mia is still improving. What breed is the tall black?
> 
> I have the pre-purchase vet exam organized April 14th for the mare in Vermont. Getting excited! I have to figure the rules to import her to Canada.


Can't wait to hear the PPE was passed and she is on her way to you!

All of our dogs are rescues, so exactly what they are is somewhat up for debate. The big black one, Katie, was found in a box on the side of the road as a puppy. She looks a lot like a flat-coated retriever. Her coat is tremendous though and her head is somewhat blocky. My guess is a lab/newfy cross but honestly your guess is as good as mine!




Happy Place said:


> Today I will chose a picture to use on my gofund me. I will either choose a "kind eye" or a man hugging his horse. If anyone has one that they would like to share, I would be thrilled!


----------



## ellen hays

Kind soft eye gives a more friendly come on. These people need softness. A solid brown or dark eye with forelock is comforting and drawing. You can heal many. It is such a good thing. God bless you.


----------



## tjtalon

Haven't gotten on much recently, but have read & "liked". For today's posts: HP, very nice proposal, here's to receptive ears!

Celeste & Tracey, luxating patellas? I haven't had dogs in eons. Is this a smaller dog occurrence?

Nicker, a new vet does sound in order.

Rick, that's a great picture of the Little Man! (Loved the other vid, too).

MR, happy to hear that Spring has sprung, albeit from mud, in your corner of the world. Bet you can't wait for the camping trip!

Ellen, I take it you & Angel & all the critters made it thru the wind-rough weather. I'm happy that you are happy!

AA, wave-wave, good to "see" you!

Phantom, those are really nice eye-pics.

As for me: Savannah still isn't speaking to Tim, but the hiss/growl stuff has stopped. Tim wanted to play "let's run wildly in circles chasing each other & killing toys!!" this morning & Savannah stalked off to the bedroom. He looked at me in utter confusion & cried. I wanted to tell him: be patient, she's a female (he has now forgotten the entire upset-event. Apparently, she hasn't). Poor guy. Poor guys the world over, lol!

I've dealt w/the ants in the bathroom w/a trap (after the cayenne pepper did a number on them). The flying ones, I don't know...don't know where they're coming from. At least there's not too many...maybe the "season" of them will end soon. I've never had to deal w/the creepy things before.

On a much more important note: I want to subscribe to a horse magazine, but undecided as to which one (eons ago I did Equus, but that one is too advanced for me). You'all know where my present skill level etc is, so which one would give me the most benefit: Horse Illustrated or Horse&Rider? Or, is there an even better one that I don't know of? Julie Goodnight does articles here & there w/Horse Illustrated, but I'm still not sure. My pennies count, so want to have a monthly good read that will benefit my education (& won't do the online version of either or any, I want the mag itself in hand. Am old-fashioned that way. Besides, will want to stuff it in my work bag for the quiet moments there).

Any advice is appreciated, as always!

Tomorrow is my "friday". I have Sunday-Monday off. I love having Easter Sunday off...(because I know it's not about a rabbit...I never get Christmas off, but I get this one).

Hope all have a very good weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Kind soft eye gives a more friendly come on. These people need softness. A solid brown or dark eye with forelock is comforting and drawing. You can heal many. It is such a good thing. God bless you.


"Way back when", like 30-ish years ago, when I moved to Denver, I got a job at a plasma donor center as a phlebotomist (sp). After a few weeks, it got noticed (& I noticed), that the (mostly) homeless Vietnam vets would wait in line, rather than come up as they're turn came up, because they wanted to be at my table. Someone inquired, & I was told that it was because "she doesn't hurt when she does it". Well...I was a good "sticker". And they didn't need any more hurt. God bless our veterans. 

Yeah, healing is a good thing. GO HP


----------



## Happy Place

TJ. I always enjoyed Practical Horseman magazine. It is geared towards hunter/jumpers but there is good solid info that can be applied to any style of riding. It cost $20 per year. You can see some articles on their website. Check it out.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ. I always enjoyed Practical Horseman magazine. It is geared towards hunter/jumpers but there is good solid info that can be applied to any style of riding. It cost $20 per year. You can see some articles on their website. Check it out.


I will check that out, thanks HP!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone! 

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! They are truly appreciated!!

I had a fantastic day. NOthing flashing....just wholesome good. 

A friend wanted a RS shirt for her daughter's Easter basket, so I also invited her to bring the daughter over for an introduction/pony ride.

ONce she left, I headed out myself. Weather had clouded over, but was still a nice temp. We rode and rode. 

Spring showed her head here for sure yesterday. Geese, ducks, peepers (gosh their song was deafening, but sweet!) AND I saw little itty-bitty yellow flowers popping up along the road. 

THIS is what Easter is about....living the life and appreciating what God has sacrificed for us. 

DH was to take me to a fancy dinner to celebrate my birthday, but I was still in the saddle late. The more I rode, the more I knew I wanted to stay there and not rush home to clean up.

I called him from the saddle and told him....change of plans! I wanted pizza and beer, on a bucket, at the barn, with my best buddies.  And THAT my friends is what I got! It was PERFECT!!

So, nothing around home got accomplished yesterday....I never came home until late. I was at the barn ALL day! What a treat!!!

Yes, I think a new vet is in order too! Rainn is a pasture ornament, so will make decisions when I know what is what....

There are various vets here, the 'old' one is a mobile, large animal, the one I was using does all, but mostly horses and barn calls. There are ones from the place I take Pipes that does large animal, but it is kinda far if there was an emergency....that is why I didn't go with them first....but I really like that group....so, I need to figure something out.

HP, I like what you have going there. 

I believe I told you guys that I had found a grant....there is so much to write and explain what you plan to do in the next three years and how to spend the $$. It's not that I don't want to put forth the effort, it's just that I don't know where this is going yet. I didn't expect THIS! I am thinking of waiting for a year to apply so I can see where/if/when/how this RS is going. I am just winging it at the moment....and letting things fall into place....if they do.....that is how I work best.

This whole grant has been stressing me out, and making me :--x, which is NOT what was planned. This is supposed to be FUN and is ALWAYS supposed to be fun....I don't want it to become a chore! So I am nixing the grant proposal for now.

OK, gotta run. I know I am missing things here. Be back later. Time to feed!

Good day al!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Celeste & Tracey, luxating patellas? I haven't had dogs in eons. Is this a smaller dog occurrence?


I have only seen it in small dogs. That does not mean it is not there in other breeds though.

My poor dog is so bow-legged that she is bound to have issues. She neither knows nor cares that she is funny looking.


----------



## Happy Place

I'm going live with my funds request today! I'm nervous. I'm not one to ask for money, but this is what I need to move my dream into reality. I always keep an eye on New Vocations Horse Rescue. Today they have a gelding that would be perfect for my program. Best of all, he is free and since he is companion (not ridable due to track injury) only, they will deliver him for free! He is beautiful and they say he bonds well with his care takers. Of course, I can't take him now, but it lets me know that there are horses out there that need a safe home and will fit my program. Win Win!

I heard the peepers yesterday. I'm taking a hike today to see if any flowers are brae enough to show. Happy Spring,Happy Easter all.


----------



## Eole

Celeste, that dog is lovable, what a cute face.
PH: I like the look of your black dog. I thought it was a flat-coated retriever. It was a breed we considered, but went for the belgian Shepherd.

Flowers, what flowers? Another 6 inches of snow last night, I'm going out to shovel snow before it gets too wet and heavy.:-|


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode a couple of weeks ago and then again today. Two weeks ago the girls were angels. Today, I felt like I was strapped to a torpedo. She was very bad. All is well that ends well; nobody got dumped and the crazy horse had to do what she didn't want to do.

It was very windy. The dogwood trees were blooming and everything is greening up.


----------



## Stan

*Sad day*

Its Easter Sunday and for those who have not woken or its still Saturday Sunday arrived with a clear sky, crisp, morning dew on the ground a fantail trying to get inside to say hi and the prospect that Monday is going to be the same.

Sorry to hear about the job Rick. However you are a very talented tradesman and this may be your time. May be consider branching out as a contractor. I know when my time is finished with the legal bits I will be looking at moving on and have started planning

Sharing a friends birthday yesterday evening we were told on Saturday morning while riding one of the mountains. (Our mountains in this area are old volcano cones. Steep, covered with bush and trees and animal tracks winding to the summit) Our friend along with the person who convey the news were riding the tracks and having to navigate the trees that had been blown down by the storm a few weeks back, her horse lost its footing. she came off and the horse fell on top of her. She is in hospital in an induced coma. It is most likely a spinal injury.

A freak accident she was a very accomplished horsewomen and rode her horse daily doing stock work. Her horse was well seasoned and used to trekking in the bush. Like all horses they don't fall or stand on their riders as a norm. The other person came out of it with a sprained ankle caused by the twisting around trying to control the horses when the chopper arrived. 

On a different slant, Bugs, as we know, eats strawberries, been known to help himself to tomatoes off the vine and has now discovered he has a hankering for tree tomatoes which are a red fruit that grow on trees. You in the north most likely call them by another name. He has been caught stretching out as far as he can to get the fruit that is growing in the garden surrounded by a wooden fence. I guess he will need a ladder soon to get to the highest branches.
At the birthday party she turned (60) I was asked to sell Bugs. SWMBO was also pushing me to sell. I did say to her he was my mate, like a good dog, all I have, but thinking about it. :?

Cheers all
Enjoy the riding with the knowledge good weather is on its way. Even thought we are hanging on to it as tight as we can it is inevitable we will loose our grip.


----------



## Celeste

So sorry to hear about your friend getting hurt. That is really tough.


----------



## Celeste

I just got stung on the dang foot by a red wasp....................


----------



## NickerMaker71

STanley, so sorry to hear about your friend. That's heart breaking. It also does something to the psychological frame of mind to the friends. Well...it did to me when my former riding instructor got so hurt last August. Prayers sent her way Stan!!

Happy Easter to you too, you Kiwi you! :wink:

Celeste....I think it's time you go to bed! LOL Sounds like a tough day. :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley Do I understand correctly? You may sell Buggs? What? I don't know. That sounds radical.:shock::shock::shock: What about trekking?


----------



## tjtalon

Oh Stan, that's awful about your friend. Many prayers her way...and yours. (Don't think about Bugs right now, you have too much on your plate, wait awhile...& don't be pressured by others, even then [you'll know yourself if the right decision or not, if/when the time comes], but...wait awhile. JMO).

Ouch, Celeste. Baking soda poultice. (Btw, your tiny dog is CUTE!...and...glad you got thru the torpedo ride. Have never ridden a torpedo. Don't want to).

HP...movin' right along there! So very cool...

Eole, hope that snow goes AWAY. Enuff, already. Spring for you, soon!

Nicker, what a lovely birthday day you had! Very nice "memory treasure"...!!

I'm on the verge of doing something very silly (thinking of subscribing to a horse magazine isn't silly, that's education). No...am thinking of getting something horse-related, like a grooming kit or a halter & lead rope, maybe both. Just to have. (I sold all of my grooming supplies 2 1/2 yrs ago when I "knew" I'd not ever get to have anything to do w/horses...yeah, dumb move. The English saddle needed to go, still have the saddle stand...in my closet). Uh...I have no horse, duh...

Stop me...I just want the things around me...I should be stopped...I want a red "regular size" halter & a red lead rope, I can put other colored embroidery thread thru the braid of the rope & make it really pretty & maybe decorate the halter somehow...WHOA TJ, that's just a dumb idea...

Sigh.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan: so very sorry to hear about your friend.. prayers for recovery


Today we went to a huge consignment tack sale first thing. Was looking for a couple schooling pads and found those, and also found some fly boots, a scraper, and a couple bareback pads. The sale is a fundraiser for a local 4H group, so prices are always great, but I was tickled to come away with all that loot for only $40! One of the bareback pads (which was brand new with tags) cost more than that new.

We had hoped to ride after that, but instead got a call from my DH's neice that a tree had come down in their yard and help was needed for the cleanup. Very lucky it hadn't come down on the house, but did take out some fencing so was plenty of mess to clean up.

After that, we went to my SIL's mother's 90th birthday party! Helen is an amazing woman, still very sharp, and it was a lot of fun to hear stories from people who had known her since childhood, etc. The party was in a local restaurant with a stunning view. We also got to see a couple red fox march by!


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

I am sorry about your friend. That is tragic and sad. I pray their recovery is rapid. I am so sorry. At the same time, think about selling Buggs. He is your buddy. I went thru a similar thing when my neighbor fell and broke her hip. We are fragile and vulnerable to accidents, but think about making any changes that you might regret later. At least give yourself several months to consider things.


----------



## Celeste

Celeste said:


> I just got stung on the dang foot by a red wasp....................


Grumpy grumpy me. My foot swelled all up and I broke out in welts. I have prednisone for such problems; I took it and it has helped a lot, but now I feel HYPER............ :rofl:


----------



## Blue

I haven't been posting much. Lurking a lot. With all of the family drama and not being able to even get a job interview, my head hasn't been in a very good place. A friend of mine got seriously hurt getting bucked off, (she'll recover) but her family is on her to give it up.

Stan, I read your post a little earlier and had to read it twice to make sure I had it right. We were headed out to see the kids' new digs and then go to dinner. My son and his fiancee finally found a little place with reasonable rent that will let them have their dog and horses. It's only about 20 minutes away.

I'm sorry your friend is so badly injured. That's scary. But, who is pressuring you to sell Bugs? Because of this accident? I'm actually speechless. I didn't post a response right away because I didn't know what to say, other than, if Bugs gives you pleasure and relaxation, then….

Just not sure what to say. Maybe I'll be able to get my head out a little later.:-(


----------



## Happy Place

Tj you are not crazy. I have a tack trunk in my basement full of things I bought at yard/barn sales or craigslist. I got halters, leads, brushes, shipping boots and a couple of bridles. I even got a polar fleece cooler for $5.00. I know some day they will all come in handy. LOL ours is a crazy addiction.


----------



## Stan

Thanks everyone. Horse accidents are no different than car accidents and generally we horse people don't come off to badly when a fall happens. But if we ride a horse or drive a car, or just crossing the road has its hazards.
Last horse I came off was Savannah my clyde she decided to teach me how to fly, she did a good job of it. But I walked away. When looking into what happened with Savannah I found it was not the horse having a bad day, which they do, it was a saddle problem, the tree had broken and she reacted to the pain on her withers when my weight was applied.

Here is a question for all. I have found if the horse has a very loud rumbling stomach it tends to be cantankerous and a little on the hard side to handle. Any one else found that.

My friends horse did nothing wrong, she lost her footing and fell. Just one of those things.


----------



## Eole

Blue, glad you posted. Hope things get better with family and on the job front. Take care...:hug:

Stan: selling Bug??? I don't know your reasons for considering this, but it might not the best time to take such a big decision, with legal issues, stress and all. Maybe fencing off the garden would be a good idea for keeping peace at home? 

Celeste: cortisone, now you know what people feel on "speed". 

TJ, we all have the horse addiction, with or without horses. I had a grooming kit before having a horse...

PH: what are fly boots?
Still snowing, will it ever melt? Off to let the horses out and then off to work. Cold and windy and they shed most of their winter coat. The new shelter has become an ice-skating ring, useless for the horses. Hope it warms up a little so they don't get cold. 
pic from yesterday, coming home from work.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Easter all! We are off to church. Talk later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy EASTER!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. :lol::lol::lol:

Hope everyone is well. Happy Passover. The Passover Lamb was slain and after 3 days in the tomb has risen to defeat death, hell and the grave. Rejoice that the Lord, the Son of the Most High, is risen. He has given us the opportunity of redemption to have everlasting life. I am so undeserving, but so grateful. *Praise God!*


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Easter!!

Stan - regarding the rumbling stomach and a cantankerous disposition, the same might be said about some people too. :lol: I have not made that connection though. I always thought Sam's noisy tummy was a sign of true love.

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Accidents do happen, but they shouldn't make us afraid to live. Living in this life is terminal, and we can't change that but we can change how we go about it. I hope you are not considering selling Bugs out of pressure from others who are afraid for you. Regardless of what you decide, please be sure to hang on to the things that bring you joy. We never seem to have any problem finding sadness, stress of frustration in life, but joy is something else. It fights all the other negative things so we must hang on to it good and strong. Before you make any decisions on anything, I ask you to ask yourself what brings you joy...

Blue - good to hear from you. Sorry you are feeling down. I hope things get better. If there is any way we can cheer you up, just say it and call it done.

Celeste - sorry about your foot and welts. Cortisone is the miracle drug when you need it. Just be careful weaning off.

HappyPlace - how did your proposal go? I'm wishing you great things in this new venture! I am so excited to hear good things! Did you visit the horses yet?

Eole - sorry about your snow. The prospect horse is lovely. I hope the PPE goes well for you.

PhantomHorse - I love the fox pics. Lots of foxes around here too. We here them and the coyotes yipping at night often, but the foxes make the strangest sounds.

TJ - don't feel strange at all about having some horse stuff around. Maybe you can use it at Janice's? It feels good to have your own stuff and helps you feel connected to horses even when you don't have one. And... Someday, you never know...

Anita- hello! How are the pups? My boxer babies are getting bigger. I can't wait to go see them and find the "one" ( who will be called Lucy) .

It has been beautiful here and most of the snow is gone. I picked 3 carts full of manure in my paddock last night so now I am about 1/3 clean. DD and I brushed and rode the ponies at home. I took Sam for a bareback ride around the field and he did good. He was a little annoyed not to go out of the yard but seemed to enjoy the ride.

We are off today and tomorrow, so more poop picking, cleaning up and riding. I also need to worm and vaccinate so I want to clean the paddock before worming.

I wish you all a Happy Easter and hope you find your own dose of joy today, tomorrow and every day.


----------



## Stan

*Easter*

On the subject of Easter its Monday and the weather is fine so since we get the weather a day earlier I hope it drifts your way.

On Saturday we have the great Easter bunny hunt. No the adults don't go out and hide Easter bunnies all over the country then let the kids free to spend the holidays hunting for chocolate bunnies. Its a good idea keeping them entertained and out of our hair. (that's if you have any) No its the real thing hundreds of hunters out for bunnies. Most weapons of choice are 22 cal Rifles and Bows.

Last time I went on the bunny hunt the 22 was not very effective. Sub sonic ammo. I got out the 7mm 08 and had a shot. Missed, but the hole the projectile made was big enough the bunny fell in. It only took one shot.:shock:

On the subject of holes a new way of hunting game birds. Not ducks.

Method 1. Put a piece of a sedative in a current/raisin and sprinkle around just before dusk. The birds will eat then nest in the trees. Give the sedative a hour or two to take effect then shake the frees. Out they fall and all you have to do is pick up the ones you want.:lol:

Method 2. Dig a hole sloping at one end and deep enough the bird can not jump up, not wide enough it can flap its wings. Again set a trail of grain leading into the hole. The bird follows the grain in and can't walk backwards to get out of the hole. :lol:

cheers all


----------



## Celeste

Stan, your hunting ideas remind me of something that my DH's great uncle did when he was a young man of 90. 

It was turkey season. There are strict laws about how you can hunt them. The idea is to sit in a hiding place and call the turkey in with a fake call. 

He decided that the law was not an efficient way to seduce turkeys. He had a live domestic turkey hen at his place. He put her in a cage, threw a rope over a limb, and pulled the cage, turkey and all, into the tree. Every now and then he would tug the rope so that she would make turkey noises.

The unusual hunting program attracted not only some turkeys, it also attracted the local game warden. Since he plead senility, he let him off with a $150 fine.

That cantankerous old man was no more senile than a young man. He had his full mind about him until he died while sleeping in his own bed at the age of 100.


----------



## corgi

Happy Easter everyone!

It was a gorgeous day today. A little breezy, but the sun was bright and warm.
Isabella is over her first cycle which means I have my calm horse back. Only one more cycle to deal with and then her hormones settle down and I won't be able to tell when she is in heat. 

Hubby and I saddled up today. He tried Blue in the bitless bridle that I like to use on Isabella. I bought him one for Christmas and he finally felt comfortable enough to try it out. Blue did great. Good brakes and he seemed to respect it.

After we were done riding around the farm, hubby wanted to hand walk Blue down to the bridge to see if he hesitated to cross it. I stayed in the saddle. Blue and hubby were in front and they got to the place where Scuffy collapsed and something in the woods spooked Blue and he spun around and tried to bolt but hubby had a firm hold on the rope. His spook made Isabella lose her marbles and she spun around, slamming my knee into the fence and threw a little crow hop. I managed to stick to the saddle and get her under control. We decided it was probably a good idea for me to get off and hand walk her too. We were going to walk them on the trail, but all of a sudden, she was lame on her right front. She must have tweaked it when she spazzed out. I walked her back and rubbed her down with some linament and she seemed fine when I left. Knowing her, she was faking it so I wouldn't take her on the trail behind the farm. :evil:

Tj- definitely pick up some horse stuff. No reason why you can't have your own lead rope and halter to use on the horses you groom of ride!

Celeste, sorry you got stung!

Blue, hang in there and know we are here if you need to vent!

Stan, sorry to hear about your friend.

So happy I have my girl back.


----------



## corgi

I wanted to post this so you can see the way we head to the trails behind the farm. This was on our way back to the barn. Blue found a patch of good grass. Down past where he and hubby are is a small creek and a wooden bridge that we have to cross to get on the trails.

Up a little bit from where they are is where Scuffy collapsed on that day in July. For the longest time, Hubby wouldn't spend any time in the area since that is where Scuffy died. Having him stop there today to let Blue graze was a big step.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Going to try to catch up a bit. 
Stan, so sorry to hear of your friends mishap. You are correct, anything one does can result in injury. Even sitting around doing nothing can kill. 
There are always those that want us to sell our horses. Those people have no understanding of how important horses are to our soul. It felt like my heart stopped at just the thought of Buggs getting separated from you. Horrible feeling. 
Of all the times I have heard of serious injuries to a rider, I have never heard of them saying to stop riding. Most of them try to stay as connected to the horse world as possible. 
I wish your friend a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, I am sorry to hear your family troubles continue. Job hunting is hard and frustrating over 40, especially I think for women. Some companies seem to be learning that older workers can be better, more consistent and dependable. I hope you soon find a place that values your wisdom and skills. You would be an asset to any business.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tracey, I can't wait to see Miss Lucy! Well, I should say pictures of her, and her siblings. How very exciting to be picking out a new boxer!
I sure hope your spring arrives soon. This winter was just too long and weird...

Mine are both doing well right now, thankfully.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ladona, your story is sad and sweet at the same time. I am glad to hear you are ok. Your DH may have had a healing moment out on that site with Blue. A way to say goodbye and yet feel the spirit of the new horse renew the soul.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH: what are fly boots?


Imagine something covering basically the same area as a shipping boot, but made out of mesh (still closes with velcro). Idea is to keep the flies off their legs, therefore limit stomping. We plan to use them at rides when the horses are stuck in the pens and can't really escape the bugs (only time we use fly sheets, for the same reason).


Happy Easter/Passover everyone!

Today was a lovely day. Started out going to sunrise service at the old church beside the property. It was built in the 1800s and is a really neat place. No electricity, no heat, wooden alter, etc. After church we went to breakfast with some of the family (and pointedly ignored the snow showers), then headed over to MIL's to prepare for the big Easter dinner. Ate entirely too much yummy food and enjoyed good company.

After dinner, DH wanted to go for a walk. I decided to try out the new-to-me, ugly as hell bareback pad I got at the tack consignment sale yesterday. We did the good old 2 mile loop around the farm that I spent riding all winter, but the snow is finally gone!




















Dream was thoroughly disgusted, but behaved herself. Good thing she loves me! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP, I loved your proposal, what a great concept! You have obviously put a lot of time and thought into this business, so excited to be beginning this new stage of your professional life. 
The very best of luck to you.
I am still waiting to see those Morgan horses though...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang, gotta go again, will catch up with the rest of you soon.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Hey everyone. This is probably one of the goofiest pictures I have ever made. Looks like a potatoe head with a helmet on.lol, but it is me on my Angel. All I can say is that I am older and am not the young girl I use to be. So here I am. K came thru like a real friend. She is really a nice and giving person. Refreshing. She rode Angel down to her house after giving me my confidence lesson. Angel baulked and spun around which I saw and immediately thought the worse. K says that she is a good horse and is not perfect. 98 percent of what she does is right, so I am going to have to work with her and I want to. She said that most of the time I will be riding with someone and it will not be an issue. She and her son took Angel on the trail. A little barn sour is not a big issue. So, I am chillin over this and going to make it better. Any advice from my over 40 family is welcome.


Very cool riding pic, Ellen. Great to see you on your horse. And although I love potatoes, I don't see any in this photo despite your strange assertions! ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. Looks like most had a great Easter celebrating weekend.

Celeste, hope your foot heals soon and the pain subsides sooner.

TJ, go buy some tack. You will enjoy it. Infact I have some old leather pieces, head stalls and such I need to put in the mail to you. Maybe even a girth that had one of the rings ripped off that you could hang. I'll get with you about that.


Blue, very sorry to hear the job hunt and family drama continues. Hope your family heals soon.


Eole, sorry you are still in the land of white.

Dawn, glad you got a ride in and the snow is gone again.


MR, Spring into action my friend.


Ladona, sorry about the leg brush, but glad both of you made it safely out of the situation and looks like they are healing DH's heart very nicely in that pic.


AA, hope your trip is safe and happy.

Stan, I hope you are able to make the decision to keep or sell that is most suitable for you and not for those around you. I hope the lady has a quick recovery..

I did not get a ride in this weekend as it was all about family time. 

We have an Air Show at the AFB this coming Saturday so I'll have to get some rides in this week after work and maybe after church on Sunday to get my mileage in.


----------



## SueC

:hug: *For Ellen, with love:*

These are potatoes!























PS:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

One more day off! Ahhh..........The sun is shining bright. It frosted last night, but that is OK, b/c as the farmers say....the peepers have to be frozen over 3 times and then we are done with the cold! 

Not much going on here, got a ride in yesterday. A bit windy, but it went well. 

Went to see my dad, and had Easter/birthday dinner with my mom.

Koolio, you always have such WISE words to say.....I only wish I was as poetic as you. :wink:

TJ, magazines? Hard to say....I stop in at TS and browse them before buying. Each issue offers something I may or may not want...so I don't do a subscription. Can't keep up any way. NO help there. :-(

I was going to offer a halter to you....but I think you would prefer getting a brand spanking new one yourself! I say GO FOR IT!!

BLUE, sorry things are crazy your way. A surprise will be heading your way soon, I suspect. :wink:

Ladona, happy you guys got out! I love seeming pictures and knowing...I know where that is!! 

PH, sounds like a great day!!

HP, guss who is coming near by for a pop up clinic? Yep, your favorite person!!! I'm going to try very hard to make it!!

HP, happy your proposal is out, and the wait is on. Fingers crossed it all pans out!!

As for me and RS, I talked to the person I felt was 'pushing' me to do this and that....out of the goodness of her heart....and I feel better.  I created RS with a purpose, and have only had 4 meetings. Things will fall into place, if they are supposed to.....so the rush to complete a grant is now over! Thank gosh!! That push had made me sour. Already. 

Funny the farrier said, the biggest and easiest and fasted way to failure of this club will be too many people wanting to help and push their ideas.....he was correct.....again. :wink: NOw that I am back to 'just me' doing this, I feel better. When it's time, I will ask for help. Does that make sense? I just want to enjoy what I have created for a bit. Too much too fast spells.....blah. LOL

hOping to get another ride in today.

Stan, hold strong and follow YOUR heart. Only you know if it's right to sell Bugs. It has to be right for BOTH of you.....to stay or to go. My thoughts are with you.

Gotta get some things done here. Have a GREAT day!!

RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...made the call to my 'old' vet. He's going to come out soon to meet the horses, test for cushings, and vaccinate!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> As for me and RS, I talked to the person I felt was 'pushing' me to do this and that....out of the goodness of her heart....and I feel better.  I created RS with a purpose, and have only had 4 meetings. Things will fall into place, if they are supposed to.....so the rush to complete a grant is now over! Thank gosh!! That push had made me sour. Already.


Sounds like a better plan, to slow it down...& was thinkin', in a year, after seeing how RS is panning out, you'll have a much better idea what to request in a grant?


----------



## tjtalon

There's a tack store about half an hour away from me in Littleton. Opens in two hours. Might wander down there and, you know...check prices...look around...leave off a few of Janice's business cards...you know, just window-shop...


heh heh heh...


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Well...made the call to my 'old' vet. He's going to come out soon to meet the horses, test for cushings, and vaccinate!


Good news Nicker!

Someone posted the link below in the Horses Health forum about Cushings. When read over the list of Cushings symptoms, I immediately thought of Rainn. Not a diagnosis, but worth looking at.

Here is the link if you are interested:

Equine Cushing's and Insulin Resistance Group Inc.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - are you still looking for horse magazines? Do you care they are new of not? I have bags of magazines and could send you some. I think I have quite a few Canadian Horse and some Northern Horse magazines in the mix as well if you are interested in something a little different. If so, send me a PM and I'll arrange to mail some to you.

Another day off today. Yay!! I didn't ride yesterday but did get 2/3 of my pasture cleaned up. WooHoo! Horses got their 4-way shots, so now I need to worm mid-week and finish off with West Nile vaccinations next weekend. 

I need to cut back on Sam's Cushings medicine for a few days as his appetite is slowing. The vet said to expect it and we have a plan in place to cut back and then build up again. He seems pretty tired out lately too, but maybe because he's had a lot of excitement with a short ride on Saturday and Himmy being home.

Cheeky Pony is back in the paddock and loving it! Poor girl was in a small muddy pen with another pony for a few months. You can see the joy on her face and through her whole body at being able to RUN in the paddock with Sam and Sally. The horses are enjoying the sunshine and getting their exercise. Watching them out the kitchen window is one of those things that gives me lure joy!

I'll ride Koolio today and hopefully DD will come along too. I am excited for her to see how far he has come. The rest of the day will be cleaning up around the house and taking all the outgrown and unused clothing and extras to GoodWill. I love spring cleaning and the feeling of making my house lighter!

I hope everyone has a great day.

Sue - it was good to see you pop in. I hope all is well down under.


----------



## Celeste

Some weeks go better than others. Here are the significant events of my past few days.

1. Cleaning the house (did I mention I hate housework?)

2. Rode my horse and she was terrible.

3. Got stung by a wasp and had an allergic reaction.

4. Did more housework.

5. Fell and hit my head while doing housework. (Lived through it)

6. More housework.

7. Went to the barn planning to ride only to see the entire herd galloping away into the sunset. Well, except it wasn't sunset time. I finally caught my old bottle raised girl with a halter and a bucket of feed. I was able to lead her on the four-wheeler and the whole crowd followed us home. One of them has figured out how to work the gate. We put a chain on it for a backup.

8. There. Now I am done complaining...........


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - you seem to be missing the message here. I'll spell it out for you...

Housework is hazardous to your health!!!! :rofl:

Sorry you had such a crummy week. I hope the coming days are much better.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste, Thanks for that list of calamities. I was about to get up and clean the kitchen (oh, it's bad!). Now I think I will stay on the safer side and just surf with web until I am ready to move LOL. 

It's almost noon for goodness sake! I did do some clean up in the basement. Briar had a pee accident. This is the same dog who pooped in the house 4 times! He will on occasion drink water like a mad man, a full bowl at a time.You can hardly keep him out of the water, then of course, he has to pee all night. I got up 4 times just last night. DH noticed that he also goes through times when he is more anxious. He paces a bit and will act very afraid to come near DH, as if he will be scolded for being bad. Briar is a rescue dog and has always been very "active". I've had him for years, he is now about 9 or 10. He has lost some muscle in his rear legs and can get stiff through his back. Many of these symptoms are common in cushings for dogs! DH and I were talking about it last night. When I bring l him in for spring shots, I may have this checked out.

TJ- There is a nice tack shop just 5 minutes from my house! I have to limit my visits lest they think I am a tack stalker :rofl:

I have 5 lovely days off now. I have lunch dates almost every day and if I can get DH motivated, we will see the horses AND get some off jobs done around the house. It should be interesting. I pulled back muscles on Saturday while I lifted my bike into my truck. Eating Advil like candy.


----------



## Celeste

I hope that everyone realizes the true danger of cleaning. I should have worn boots and a helmet.

The other problem is that I am starting to not recognize the place........


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> 8. There. Now I am done complaining...........


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl::hide:


----------



## tjtalon

HP, if there was a tack store 5 min away I WOULD be a tack stalker...

Celeste, I'll be another to thank you for the alert regarding cleaning. I knew, I just KNEW it had every potential of danger. The only reason the bathroom got cleaned as well as it did yesterday morning was because on ants...all of a sudden there were hundreds clustered at the toilet base...AACK! Grabbed the first spray can I could think of, & they died instantly due to a large dose of WD-40. This was on top of cayenne pepper (the 2 traps seemed to be regarded as "Hey! Breakfast everyone!!"). After cleaning, thoroughly/everything, caulked around the toilet base & along the wall base. There apparently is an ant hill the size of Texas beneath me. My back isn't happy w/me w/all the bending over & around & neither is my right knee. Yes, cleaning is hazardous. Celeste is RIGHT.

This morning I thought about cleaning the living room, but decided to go to the tack store instead. Good move. Denver traffic is less dangerous than cleaning.

"The Tack Shack" is small (housed in an old Denver house, kinda cool), but packed w/goodies (plus used & consignment in the downstairs portion). A full size model horse is outside, w/a nice blanket on it, & there's a sign posted for costs of cleaning /blankets/sheets. You'all would like this little place. Good prices, too from what I could tell. A lot of English stuff, but Western stuff too (expected for an in-city shop; I've noticed over the years that DenverMetro horse people do English & leave the Western to the outlying areas.

Anyway...you knew I just had to do it...this will look so pretty on Bailey & will look nice on Spirit too! Not a bad price, for both, either, good as Stateline online & no shipping (or waiting, lol). And didn't see this color/pattern halter on Stateline
anyway (didn't do red, started to think of Bailey's color when I was there).

Ta Da!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I did leave a few of Janice's business cards. I was good. I didn't buy the pretty red mane&tail comb & the "silky detangler, works everytime!". I did, however, look at every single grooming item on the rack...


----------



## Happy Place

And now horse lusting for your pleasure!

I always keep my eye on New Vocations Racehorse Rescue. Now they have two horses that are companion only that would be perfect for my program. I also spotted one that would be good for me. Talk about window shopping, HA! Take a look.

Pin Stripes | New Vocations

He’s The Bomb | New Vocations

Keyodee Star | New Vocations

Going to try to talk DH into visiting the morgans today. Wish me luck.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> And now horse lusting for your pleasure!
> 
> I always keep my eye on New Vocations Racehorse Rescue. Now they have two horses that are companion only that would be perfect for my program. I also spotted one that would be good for me. Talk about window shopping, HA! Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to talk DH into visiting the morgans today. Wish me luck.


Now, THAT'S window-shopping! They all look really nice, for some reason I like He's the Bomb. Hope you get to see the morgans tody


----------



## tjtalon

Btw...I have to ask...what are "peepers"? Are they frogs?


----------



## Happy Place

Yep peepers are frogs that peep in spring for about 2 weeks! It's a welcome noise after a long winter. Off to see the morgans!! I'll try to get pics too


----------



## Blue

I like that He's the Bomb also. His eyes have a lot of wisdom.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I like that He's the Bomb also. His eyes have a lot of wisdom.


I had just that thought too, Blue. And his feet, with proper care and time, he could trot just fine. He does have a good look in his eye, first thing I looked at.


----------



## Celeste

Keyodee StarKeyodee Star | New Vocations is the best in that batch by far.


----------



## Happy Place

Well, I went. I saw. 1 morgan, 1 appy mare and one thorobred/grade. The mare is a Hell ***** but the boys are sweet. They are in rough shape from the winter. The morgan looks to have rain rot and a good sized hay belly. The thorobred was just picked up last week. He was left at a boarding barn for 2 years. He's skinny and has lost so much muscle. The neighbor said he was a trained hunter and is 15. He will be my project. DH will learn about grooming and round pen work with the morgan. It's supposed to rain all this week but I will try to get out there when I can. I didn't go in the barn so I don't know if there are lights etc. Here they are. The bay is the morgan. See rain rot?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was one of Those Days..

Started off with a crazy shift at work. Both doctors saw appointments and we were booked solid before the sick ones started calling.. I was very happy to flee when my shift ended at 1!

It was GLORIOUS out: partly sunny, 64, warm wind. I raced home to get Dream ready to meet Christine. Hacked over and met up with her. This was Christine's first ride after losing Hailey. Sula behaved very well and we enjoyed every moment of the day..



















Home is there in the distance, in second open field from the bottom.

It wasn't too much after that picture was taken that Dream took a funny step as a stick moved under her feet. We were only walking and she kept walking after, but her back seemed almost humpy. When she was still feeling that way after another couple steps, I stopped. I looked down, thinking maybe the stick was stuck in her tail and instead saw blood! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Hopped off and was horrified to see this:











Reached up to find a puncture wound into her thigh, pointing up and back. I couldn't feel any stick remaining, but didn't want to mess with it too much for fear of making the bleeding worse. Called my DH, who thankfully was home and able to hook up the trailer to come get me. Called the vet, who luckily was just finishing with an appointment and could see us next.

Handwalked about a mile to where DH could get to us, then loaded up Dream and came home. DH got the water in the barn turned back on while I got Dream unloaded. I was worried to find SQ emphysema (air under the skin) around the wound, but tried to quell my panic about infection having set in that fast with the knowledge the wound was likely just sucking air from the walking.

Got the hose going, hung a hay bag for Dream, and waited for the vet. I am so very blessed to have a horse who will patiently stand and tolerate such things with no fuss.. she never so much as gave me an ugly look or shifted around, just stood. I spent a lot of the time fighting back tears, as I knew just how lucky she was the stick went the direction it did..











Eventually the vet came and confirmed my findings: puncture wound into the upper thigh, deep enough not to be able to feel the end. She didn't find any stick remains. She put a couple stitches in the bottom part of the wound but left most of it open to allow draining. Dream will get antibiotics twice daily and the wound will be flushed with medicated gel once daily. And she is in jail (aka the roundpen) of course.












*sigh* I am trying so hard to focus on the positive, as it could have ended very differently.. but at the same time, seems like as soon as I start feeling optimistic about getting her going again, the universe slaps me down. :-(


----------



## Eole

HP: I like Odee. Glad you finally got to see the horses. What's the plan: the owner lets you take care and train the horses? Do I understand your DH is getting involved? That could be a good move!

PH: that stick is such a badluck, just a wrong step... That wound might look impressive, but I expect it will heal without problems. Lots of bleeding means it flushed most debris out and lots of blood supply to heal the wound and fight infection. Far from any joint too. Dream is a very good girl!

TJ: nice looking halter!

Koolio: looking forward to see the puppy! You'll choose a female? Did you get to ride with your daughter?

It still looks like winter here, -16C tonight and barely over freezing in daytime all week. I love winter, but I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Blue

Big hug for Dream


----------



## SueC

*PH13*: Whew, that was bad luck. However, I think it will heal well and you'll be out and about together again soon. That place is very vascular and the more blood supply, the quicker things heal. Also the spectacular bleeding probably cleaned the wound well. Antibiotics ought to reduce complications and I trust the tetanus shots are up to date?

I doubt you'll even see a scar. I say that because about a decade ago, one of my Dad's mares had a floating accident that ended her racing career. She jumped over the breast bar despite being tied (frightened by a semi-trailer overtaking the float), and in the drama of freeing her from the impossible position she put herself in she ripped around a fist-sized hole in pretty much the general area your mare got punctured. Over half a pound of skin and muscle just punched out of there! That looked beyond awful, and it had to granulate to heal. That was a slow process, around two months for the wound to close, antibiotics all the way. And yet within six months, only a small bare patch with a little dent underneath it remained. The mare is totally paddock sound, but since she's missing a fair bit of the muscle that stabilises the hind leg at extreme speeds, it was thought best not to risk racing her again. Riding would be OK - just no jumping or racing.

I thought it might make you feel better to read that. Anyways - all the best!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, nice looking halter! I can only imagine your .

HP, I was wondering too, like Eole, now that you've seen the horses....what is the next step? 

PH, gosh my heart sunk when I saw all that blood! :shock: I bet Dream will be as good as new before you know it! :wink:

Warm, rainy, spring morning out there! Saw some deer when I took Pipes out and I even noticed my flowers have popped up over night. The warm and the rain is what is needed! 

Koolio, thanks for the link, I will check that out. 

Had a nice ride yesterday. it was sweatshirt weather!!  A wee bit windy, and when the sun went it, it was a wee bit cool....but a nice day all in all. 

Got a lot accomplished yesterday....like I said, talked to the vet, and also called the equine massage therapist. I have been putting off calling, but Jay rode a bit stiff Sunday, so I just decided to do it! She's coming tomorrow! 

I figured, we are getting his feet back in functioning order, now let's look at his body. There are days he is heavy on his one side. It's my bad side, so I don't know if he compensates for me, or if it's him too....my thoughts...both, and with those feet he's compendsated for a while and so uses his shoulder wrong. We shall see if I'm right or not......

Back to work for me!

Puppy school tonight.....last class.....testing! :shock:

Here are some pictures of yesterday's ride and a naughty picture of Jay from the other day. I was standing there paying him no attention, talking to my mother.....when.....he started grabbing at my hood! LOL He was ready to EAT! :lol: Go figure!

Have a GREAT day all!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, nice color on the lead and glad you got some tack time.

Eole, sorry old man winter likes you so much or your area at least.

HP, Hard to tell if that is rain rot or just the winter coat coming out before the summer coat is ready. Hope your DH does get readily involved.

Dawn, horrified at first site of so much blood then saw the wound and had a sigh of relief.

I don't know if you remember the wound Trusty suffered from the float loading on his hind right cannon, but it looked like some one came down on the front of it with a machete. Like Sue mentioned, it took several months to heal up and close. He is completely sound on it as you have seen the pics from all the rides since then. He had a whole winter off to heal before light work with light rider started.


You are a good horse woman and Dream will be back on the trail very soon enjoying it with you again. I know the feeling of thinking I'm going one step forward and two steps back. 


Doc has been feeling his oats a lot here lately. Every time we come back from a ride with Trusty and Little Man he runs the fence along side us in full bronc fashion. I will try to get video of it next time, but wanted to share that with ya'll. 

Suppose to rain this coming weekend and there is the air show at the base so no riding this weekend. Daughter and I will likely give the horses a bath this evening or tomorrow before the rains come as they really need it.


----------



## tjtalon

Dawn, speedy recovery to Dream & big hug on you. What a huge scare...

One big thing I've learned in the past two years about horses: 1. They have hurt themselves. 2. They will hurt themselves. 3. They're hurting themselves right now.

HP, looking forward to hearing more about these 2 horses & what you'll be doing w/them.

Great pictures, Nicker! Glad you had such a good day!

Off to get ready for work...I pat my halter when I go by it. At least it can't fall off the wall & hurt itself somehow...

Later, all..


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Dawn, that is a horrible looking wound. Poor Dream! It is so good that you are able to call for help and trailer her back! Here in the mountains there is no cell phone service at all, have to drive to the closest town. 

I remember the stick that attacked George's eye, and how scarey that was. He healed completely and without lasting injury didn't he? Lets hope that Dream recovers quickly and without incident too. I hope her time in jail is short and uneventful...

I looked at sticks on the trail as if they were snakes after George's incident, and I suspect sticks are your #1 enemy right now. 

I know Dream has the best of care with you watching over her! *hugs*


----------



## Happy Place

*The next steps*

DH and I will be going over to the barn to groom and fix the round pen (rails down, it's wood, no big deal). As the BO gets comfortable with us, we will be able to come and go as we please. The Morgan (Buster Brown) is the BO's horse. Very laid back. DH will learn about grooming and round pen work with him, no riding. I will be working with the gray horse (Nike). They say he was trained to jump and that he is 15. BO got him because the owner did not pay board for 2 years and the other BO wanted him gone. So he has not been ridden, is very thin and has lost a lot of muscle. His trapezoids, the one under his withers are non existent! it is actually convex there. 

That's the good stuff. Here is what concerns me. BO is an older cowboy. VERY old school ideas. He trims his own horses and said a vet hasn't been out in 4 years! He is a hay farmer, so that is what he feeds. Good quality clover/grass mix. I saw it, I liked it. No grain, no supplements. I will need to just go slow and let him get to know me. I will offer to hold horses while he does spring shots and worms (in hopes that he DOES do that). The horses are not abused or neglected, just not what I am used to. There are over 100 acres of farm land that I will be able to ride, as well as trails on his property. If all goes well, I will make Nike my trail horse, then he will HAVE to have a coggins test so I can go out to neighboring trails or competitions. I need to know where Nike came from. There have been some cases of EHV-1 in a neighboring county. The barns where the horses are infected are quarantined, but I sure would like to know that these horses are safe and get that vaccine if they don't already have it. We have a TSC within a couple miles. My friend is a vet tech and does her one vaccinations for her home ponies. So it doesn't freak me out to vaccinate and worm on our own, it's just the coggins. That also means they haven't had their teeth looked at. Oh my, so much to think about! It will be a true learning experience for me! BO is a good guy, I am sure that if I see that a horse really needs something and I am willing to set it up, he will allow it to be done. He is just so darn busy farming!

I can use thoughts and ideas on how to get Nike started again. Fire away!


----------



## SueC

On the subject of sticks and what they can do: Certain forest eucalypts over here develop large dead branches prone to breaking off. Those branches are called "widow makers" - from the days where lots of forestry workers lumbered with hand tools and every now and then a man was killed by one. These days it's mostly novice campers in unwisely positioned tents that get injured or killed by such branches.

On a more cheery note, we have nearly finished cleaning out all the stored materials, junk etc from the future guest wing, in preparation for finally sealing the floor in that section of the house (last one). It will bring out the terracotta colour, gloss things up and stop the dust. We're very happy having sealed coloured concrete floors - they're low maintenance, warm underfoot due to passively heated solar mass, and have that old farmhouse look we love. Just it's going to be stinky when we do the sealing. ...

I hope everyone had a Happy Easter. 

We have been watching the famous Downton Abbey for the last three weeks and have just completed Season 3. The grinch of a screenwriter keeps killing off nice people, while the snobs and plotters and schemers and nasty people are all still hale and hearty. Oh well, that's social realism for you, I suppose!


----------



## Celeste

HP, if you want the coggins test done, I doubt that the owner would mind just so you offer to pay for it. If he never uses the horse or takes him off the farm, he may consider it a waste of money.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I am so sorry that Dream got hurt. I think she will be ok. 

Bleeding is so much more impressive on a light colored horse.........

Those trails you were riding looked clear and nice. It doesn't look like you were galloping through a briar patch. Just bad luck I guess. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Does anyone know how to permanently stop that #@!& "enhanced mobil view" that stops ne from doing anything on my phone??? Every time I manage to take it off (usually takes weeks before I can turn it off) it comes back, uninvited, in a day or two. Grrrr


----------



## Roadyy

Go to options and opt out of advanced view. It will ask you to choose a reason with a few options. I chose because I like the old view better.


----------



## Celeste

My last ride was rather annoying because my mare was terrible. I decided to change up my tack today. Rather than ride in my Abetta endurance saddle, I used my Circle Y trail saddle with a flex 2 tree. I still used her regular tolkat woolback pad and her running martingale.

I have known that the Circle Y was a way better saddle, but this crazy myasthenia gravis has had me so weak that I couldn't put it on the horse. My medication has helped a lot, and I decided to take a chance and I put it on by myself.

We rode solo, and only for 1 mile.

Wow. She was quiet, polite, rode on very light contact, left the barn (even with DH standing there with the possibility of hugs), and just generally cooperated.

I am so hopeful that the saddle change did it and not just the fact that the moon is aligned just right with the stars and that the frogs chirped the right tune. You never know for sure.............

Maybe if I can feel safe riding her off alone, I'll start to put some miles on my spreadsheet. I may be under a delusion that her problem was the saddle; I am still one happy woman right now.

Look out Rick..........

I forgot to mention; it felt weird having a saddle horn again.


----------



## Roadyy

I am actually excited to read about you riding. I always hope people can feel confident enough to ride solo because you can't always have the same schedule as others. I'm glad you got a good ride in and she was quiet for you.


----------



## Celeste

I've ridden alone all my life, but this crazy health thing of mine has gotten me chicken I guess. I am just going to do it. Ride.


----------



## Celeste

Our company should actually be here early Friday. I will be so glad when they get here I can't stand it! Then there is no way I can stay on this cleaning rampage.

I think that they are just regular people; friends of my husband's. His wife wants me to take her horse back riding!

PS: If any of my forum friends come to see me, I'm not cleaning.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thanks for all the good vibes.

Dream is pretty swollen today, though the hole remains open and there was little drainage. Her temperature is normal, so I am hopeful the swelling is simply tissue insult not pocketed infection. She is eating and will slowly walk, so just a matter of time and patience (of which I def do not have enough). I am cold hosing the leg as many times a day as I can, to make her as comfortable as possible and try to get that swelling down. She takes that like a trooper (as well as my probing and flushing the hole), despite how badly it must hurt her.


----------



## Koolio

Phantomhorse - I am so sorry to hear about Dream's accident. Sending good thoughts your way for a full recovery.

Celeste - glad you got a good ride in today. The saddle just might make that much of a difference. Fingers crosse that is it.

I vaccinated all 4 horses on Sunday (4-way) and the two mares have quite a lot of swelling at the injection site ( the boys seem fine). DD gave them both some Bute this morning as they were quite sore. Better tonight when I went out to check on them and give a round of cookies, but still swollen and a little quieter than normal. I've never had a reaction to a vaccine before so I'm a little concerned there was an issue with the batch. I still have to give West Nile shots next week and am worried now about whether I should or not. At the very least, I will wait until everyone has recovered from this not and maybe give the vet a ring. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## Roadyy

Trusty had a reaction to one of the shots I gave him the first year I had him. I will have to look up the brand it was as I can't remember it right off my head. He would not flex his neck either direction like waking up with a crick in your neck. Took about 3 days for him to show any relaxing and the vet said it wasn't infection. 

I keep the brand written down in the files so I remember when shot season comes to not use that brand.



Dawn, glad she is doing so well to make treating her a little easier for you. How is Mia doing?



Celeste, I did forget that you have ridden alone a good bit. I too have had the thought of self preservation stifle me from riding alone a few times, but thankfully it was only a few times or I would barely get any riding at all in.

If I came to visit I would not be concerned about the welfare of the interior of your home as much as the exterior where the trails are.lol Has this friend's wife ridden before? 


DD and I bathed the horses yesterday. They were not impressed with the cool water, but were being good for the most part. I agreed to hold them while she bathed them as I knew they would shy away from the hose a bit and much easier for me to get them back in place than her. High lined them with their feed to allow time to dry some before releasing for their roll and roll they did. No pics due to water hose. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Go to options and opt out of advanced view. It will ask you to choose a reason with a few options. I chose because I like the old view better.


This is what I have attempted repeatedly with no luck. Can't hardly get to the options tap because it is buried in the corner, then when I do manage to open it, and try to chose the opt out tab at the bottom, it just goes back to the "enhanced mobile view" screen. This happens day after day, then suddenly I will be able to turn it off, and things are fine for a day or two. 

Then, i open my phone, and there the stupid "EMV" is again!! Uninvited. So frustrating.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry your stupid smart phone is rebelling against you. Hope you get it straightened out soon.

I just ordered some Kensinger fly boots from ValleyVet for Trusty. He is having a reaction to the Piranha Fly spray and loosing the hair on his legs from it. We will order some for the other boys later if they show to work well. Has anyone else used them before? Fly boots that is.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> This is what I have attempted repeatedly with no luck. Can't hardly get to the options tap because it is buried in the corner, then when I do manage to open it, and try to chose the opt out tab at the bottom, it just goes back to the "enhanced mobile view" screen. This happens day after day, then suddenly I will be able to turn it off, and things are fine for a day or two.
> 
> Then, i open my phone, and there the stupid "EMV" is again!! Uninvited. So frustrating.


Is there something in your settings menu that would get it changed? If not...perhaps a hammer strategically placed...:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I just ordered some Kensinger fly boots from ValleyVet for Trusty. He is having a reaction to the Piranha Fly spray and loosing the hair on his legs from it. We will order some for the other boys later if they show to work well. Has anyone else used them before? Fly boots that is.


I think it was Phantom who said she uses fly boots...


----------



## corgi

I tried fly boots on Isabella....ONCE. She was standing and grazing when I put them on her back legs. When she took a step and realized they were on there...she freaked out!!! This is a horse that lived in polo wraps. I don't know why she reacted so badly..maybe because of the stiff mesh material. Anyway, she actually injured herself and was out of riding commission for a month. 
She was fine with the front ones. Go figure. I gave the fly boots to another boarder at the barn. Temperamental mare! 

Dawn, those pictures of the injury gave me chills. I believe I would have panicked. I am so glad she is going to be ok. When hubby and I spent a week on that ranch in Montana, we spent most of our time riding with another guest who had been assigned a horse named Toby. Toby was turned out on the Saturday we all left for home and when they called the horses back in from the mountains on Monday for the new guests, they discovered he had a stick stabbing him in the same area. They couldn't stop the bleeding though. One of the new guests was a doctor and he bandaged the best he could and they put him on the trailer, but the nearest vet is an hour away and he ended up passing. We all received an email that night telling us what happened.

Who thinks about sticks injuring horses?????

I think the only solution is bubble wrap.

Celeste, stop cleaning!!!!

HP- I can't wait to hear about the progress with the horses!


----------



## corgi

Ok, now I am thinking about that amazing Montana trip and want to go back. Instead, I will just post some pictures. I totally recommend this ranch. It is an all exclusive vacation and you spend about 8-10 hours a day in the saddle.

It is McGinnis Meadows Cattle Ranch in Libby, MT


----------



## corgi

Loves this place!


----------



## corgi

Picture perfect!


----------



## corgi

Hubby chasing cows on Concho!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, I did forget that you have ridden alone a good bit. I too have had the thought of self preservation stifle me from riding alone a few times, but thankfully it was only a few times or I would barely get any riding at all in.
> 
> If I came to visit I would not be concerned about the welfare of the interior of your home as much as the exterior where the trails are.lol Has this friend's wife ridden before?


The wife has been on at least one trail ride. I really don't know much about her. I was wishing that I knew which saddle to use for her so that I could check it over. I asked DH to ask his guest how big his wife's butt was, but he wouldn't do it. It is a perfectly logical question.


----------



## Happy Place

Going out to the farm today, just for some grooming. Well, maybe a little hand walking or round pen trot just to get to know Nike better :wink: I'll take some before and after pics. I think I'd like to keep a journal with pics so I can see the progress and take notes on what works and what doesn't. 

Gray horse groomers, send me good vibes for this dirty beast!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, they say transportation is included in the price. Does that mean transportation from my place to there and back?


----------



## LoriF

Hey guys, I just joined the forum and found this thread. Kind of looks like this is where I belong, lol. I am 50 years young and my passion is horses. I stay pretty busy between work, the horses,my house, and other pets including two dogs, one cat and two parrots. Looking forward to getting to know everyone better. Roadyy, I see that you and your family live in northern Florida. Where at? Corgi, that vacation in MT looked like it was awesome. I took a look at their webpage and have put that on my list of things to do.


----------



## corgi

Rick, wouldn't that be nice? LOL
Lori, it was an amazing trip!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Lori, we are in the Panama City area. By the way, welcome to both the site and this thread. You will enjoy these people. Myself excluded as I am a full blown acquired taste in order to enjoy. 

Ladona, I assume they mean from the airport to the ranch and back to airport?


----------



## corgi

Rick, yes. They provide a shuttle from Kalispel airport to the ranch and back. 
We didn't take advantage of that. We flew into Spokane, rented a car, and drove the 3 hours to the ranch, taking our time and spending a night in Idaho. We saw such great scenery on the drive to MT!


----------



## Roadyy

I was just looking at flights roundtrip to Kalispel for the end of October and if I go 2 weeks before Halloween its $500 less than the week before Halloween flying out the 29th for home. That was crazy. I can't check prices for end of winter season for next year because it only gives you dates into the beginning of March. lol


I also looked at Black Mountain Ranch in Co. That one is expensive.


----------



## LoriF

I can certainly understand that acquired taste thing. Most people quirks make me smile though.


----------



## Stan

LoriF said:


> I can certainly understand that acquired taste thing. Most people quirks make me smile though.


And you think Rick is a required taste. 
I require mountains of understanding, buckets of patience, a well developed sense of humour and you need the time to develop the required taste. Oh. I don't have any quirks, well not many ask anyone here.
So while you are working on that MR will most likely throw you a curve talking about how well the corn is growing.

Welcome LoriF


----------



## corgi

Rick, it was cheaper for us to fly to Spokane and rent a car!!


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> The wife has been on at least one trail ride. I really don't know much about her. I was wishing that I knew which saddle to use for her so that I could check it over. I asked DH to ask his guest how big his wife's butt was, but he wouldn't do it. It is a perfectly logical question.


Come on Celeste, what man would ask another how big his wife's butt is, and survive the rapturous onslaught while using hand motions to describe what defies words.

When I read that I looked at SWMBO and thought nah, if she spots me using hand gestures to gage the size and shape I may not survive another day. Even I could not do that, and heaven knows, there is not much I won't have a crack at. 

A safer way would be to ask what size tree does her saddle have, small, Medium, Large, extra large or custom fit. Not only will it give an idea of the bum size, it would also give an idea of how big the horse will need to be. 
See what you have started Celeste. Its all your fault. :lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, LoriF!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> Going out to the farm today, just for some grooming.
> 
> Gray horse groomers, send me good vibes for this dirty beast!!!


Just make sure you avoid wearing polar fleece or Chapstick lip gloss and you will be fine. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Another busy night, but had to pop in to tell you how Jay's massage/chiro appointment went.....I loved it!! Well....so did he!

She found.....Two ribs each side out, Two vertebrae in back out. Both shoulders jammed. Two vertebrae in neck out. Good ulcer point. Muscle sore thru front of shoulders, scapulas, elbows, kidneys, whorl bone (right), spasms on top of ribs. More sore on left side versus right side. 

He has various scars on his body, but there are 'dents' in his front shoulders. I just thought they were muscles that weren't being used....she said those are from a traumatic accident. 

Gosh, I wish he could talk! 

By the end, he was feeling better!

Last night was our last puppy class. Pipes passed her AKC Community Canine test! 

So...what do you do in the case of wanting a new vet, yet Rainn's utter is swollen horribly again....like last spring but worse! :-(

I called the 'old/new' vet...he's too busy. Therapist gave me a name....call into her. If nothing by lunch tomorrow....will have to call previous vet. She probably has mastitis or something.. :-( Ugh


----------



## LoriF

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## LoriF

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another busy night, but had to pop in to tell you how Jay's massage/chiro appointment went.....I loved it!! Well....so did he!
> 
> She found.....Two ribs each side out, Two vertebrae in back out. Both shoulders jammed. Two vertebrae in neck out. Good ulcer point. Muscle sore thru front of shoulders, scapulas, elbows, kidneys, whorl bone (right), spasms on top of ribs. More sore on left side versus right side.
> 
> He has various scars on his body, but there are 'dents' in his front shoulders. I just thought they were muscles that weren't being used....she said those are from a traumatic accident.
> 
> Gosh, I wish he could talk!
> 
> By the end, he was feeling better!
> 
> Last night was our last puppy class. Pipes passed her AKC Community Canine test!
> 
> So...what do you do in the case of wanting a new vet, yet Rainn's utter is swollen horribly again....like last spring but worse! :-(
> 
> I called the 'old/new' vet...he's too busy. Therapist gave me a name....call into her. If nothing by lunch tomorrow....will have to call previous vet. She probably has mastitis or something.. :-( Ugh


I saw the one photo and said "what? The chiro gives lollipops?" and then saw that it was a sticker on the wall or something. 
So, you thought the chiro did some good? I was thinking of calling on one for one of my horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Lori: welcome!

NM: sorry to hear you are having trouble finding a new vet. hopefully you wil hear back tomorrow. bet Jay is feeling much better after the chiro!



Koolio said:


> I've never had a reaction to a vaccine before so I'm a little concerned there was an issue with the batch. I still have to give West Nile shots next week and am worried now about whether I should or not. At the very least, I will wait until everyone has recovered from this not and maybe give the vet a ring. Has anyone had this happen before?


We had everyone react to their rabies vaccine last year, for the first time ever. If you are concerned, ask your vet if s/he would recommend diphenhydramine (benedryl) before the next vaccine. That may help with the reaction. But its also possible the problem was only that vaccine and the West Nile one will be fine.




Roadyy said:


> I just ordered some Kensinger fly boots from ValleyVet for Trusty. Has anyone else used them before? Fly boots that is.


We use fly boots (though not sure what brand) on the horses at the rides. I guess we got lucky that our horses never objected to them. Not sure how well they would hold up if the horse was in a large enough space to really be able to move around. I would def keep an eye for rubs on a horse out in the pasture. And maybe paint them orange so you can find them when the horse removes them! :wink:




Roadyy said:


> Dawn, glad she is doing so well to make treating her a little easier for you. How is Mia doing?


Mia is doing really well. She will be off all but the liver medication by the end of the weekend. I still notice she is yellow, but the average person wouldn't notice it now. She's eating well and acting like her old self.

Dream's leg was more swollen this morning, to the point I had a hard time flushing the medication into the hole. Her temp was still normal and she is eating well and actually moving around a bit more comfortably though. Talked to the vet who agreed it was time for some banamine, so hopefully that will help reduce the swelling. Vet is coming out tomorrow morning to recheck her. One day at a time..


to everyone else: :wave:


----------



## corgi

Nicker, hormonal issues can be a sign of Cushings. My girl "bags up" every spring and actually leaks milk. Vet said he doesn't think she has Cushings because she has no other symptoms.. He thinks she just has a hormonal imbalance, which we all know she proves each Spring!

Anyway, her swollen udders may be another sign that she needs to be tested for Cushings.


----------



## Eole

> I asked DH to ask his guest how big his wife's butt was, but he wouldn't do it. It is a perfectly logical question.


 :rofl: That is a wise man...

Welcome LoriF! You sure belong here. You seem to have a gorgeous friesian. What's the story of your horses?

NM: congrats to both Piper and you, great job!
PH, hoping the swelling will resolve. Is the hole left open in the wound closing too fast? Could be fluid in there.

Koolio: Rafale (and Alizé a bit too) had a bad reaction to vaccines a couple years ago (a combined 4 in 1). Now we give them Benadryl and cortisone before and it's fine. We also limit to the ones we must give, disease with a significant risk.

Spring is arriving in my corner of the planet... next Sunday. Now, still snowing. If the road is ice-free... guess who is gonna hop in the saddle?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Two days very busy now I am lost.

PH13: Hope the horsey is better soon.

Stan: Yes the Corn is Growing this evening.

NM: Great with Pipes.

Roadyy: How are things for work? Any prospective sources?
I hope all is well.

Corgi: I liked the pics.

Camping will start soon for me.
Weekends have been muddy due to weekly rain.
Claim my camper tomorrow evening.
Big 4 day ride first weekend in May for me, praying for no rain.

Ellen: My Garden is Growing. 

Welcome LoriF ! 

Good Evening All:


----------



## Happy Place

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Place said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a nice night at the farm. I groomed Buster, the morgan. He does not have rain rot, just shedding out in a very messy way! Tomorrow or Friday I will try to catch Nike and groom him. The mare Leelu wants no part of it lol. Here's some pics from tonight.


----------



## Happy Place

Dumb mobile post got my pics sideways! The first 2 are buster, 3rd Leelu, the rest are Nike.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Thanks for the advice Corgi! Yes, Rainn leaks a little too!

I'm suspecting ALL this stuff going on with her is coming from Cushinings.

The 'new' vet called last night around 10 and is willing to come tonight! Yea! Hoping to get my spring shots too.

This 'girl' is my age.....I played b-ball against her in HS! How weird is that?

Thie girl that visited yesterday is a certified massage therapist, but does know some manipulating, so she did put some ribs, vert. etc. back in.

Lori, welcome....and YES, it was $$$ I do not regret spending on my horse. For a long time I have felt he has been uncomfortable, so I finally broke down and called. I"ll be curious to see how he rides in a couple days. I'm to give him tonight off. 

Although sore, she didn't see where he can't be used normally, but he has been compensating all over his body for other soreness.

She did find a few spots of rain rot on his back! :shock: Luckily I have the MTG she recommended for it. Geez....something else new to me.....something else to doctor!

Eole, happy to hear you get to ride soon!

HP, glad you got some horse time in.

Gotta run!

It's Thursday already! :shock: Dear me! The week went so fast! Wait....weekend? Isn't this weekend.......the EA? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Happy Place

NM glad you got the new vet out.

It started storming at 3am. My GSP is having a panic attack! I got him on the bed with me but he was panting so hard, it got my bed wet...yuk. So here I am up and awake still at 5:45am. If I turn the heat up DH will wake up. We both like the house cold for sleeping. It's to cold to be up and doing light things so I am huddled on the couch under a blanket. Dog is now sleeping and I'm still awake!

I have one chicken in my make shift hospital pen. She didn't go to bed with the others last night. She is drooling like mad, her comb is limp and she is pale. She also has green diarrhea. Chickens hide illness well, so I think snice she looks so bad, she will be gone when I go out to see her this am. I don't know what to do for her and I'm concerned for the rest of the flock. I have to find a State extension center who will perform a necropsy so I know what she died of. Poor girl. I made her a comfy nest with fresh water and food, not much else to do but wait.


----------



## Happy Place

More horse stuff. BO caught Buster for me since it was my first time with him. He just threw a loop around his neck and tied him up in the run in/barn. Remember i said he was old school cowboy?! So while I'm grooming him, the mare walks right up to us..space invader! I was not comfortable with that. I'm used to a halter, quick release tied to a post or in cross ties. There was no way for me to keep the other horses out. I was hyper aware of not getting cornered. The barn also has a low ceiling. If he reared up he would knock himself out! I didn't see any indication that he was that sort of boy.

It's going to storm all day today so no barn time for me. Guess I ought to clean the house. Here is one more pic of Nike. What a sweet face this timid boy has.


----------



## tjtalon

Lots of news from everyone!

HP, hope the chicken didn't infect your others. Nice pics of the horses, Nike does have a sweet look.

Nicker, congratulations on puppy class graduation. I swear Jay has a smile on his lips! Janice swears by her horse chiro; does wonders for Bailey, who manages to wrap herself into knots once in awhile.

PH, glad to hear Mia is so much better. Fingers crossed that Dream recovers well, & that the swelling is a "normal" thing happening in the healing.

MR, may the rain stay away for your ride weekend.

As far as bums & saddles go...if someone asked me how big my butt is so that they could ensure a good saddle fir, I'd say "Get out the tape measure, I want that saddle to feel good!"lol

Missing a lot, but have to get ready for work. Good morning to all!! LoriF, looking forward to hearing more from you!

Later...


----------



## Roadyy

MR, it was an April Fool's joke the boss played. It was responded with deflated tires on their vehicles. Had I thought well enough about it I would have removed the valves from the stems as well. Hope it dries up for your camping trip. I set one up for the last weekend of this month and may be a solo as the daughter has a yard sale fund raiser with teens at church that Saturday. I didn't find out about until after booked the camp site.


MN17, glad you got Jay some relief and a vet on the way out this evening. Hope things work out well.

Tracey, it was the FluVac Innovator 4/1 that he had the reaction to. We switched to Encevac and haven't had an issue since.

HP, Glad you didn't get dead bunched up in with the new horses. Be safe and hope the storm passes without damage. I kinda figured it was going to be a shedding thing instead of rain rot just from what I could see in the pics.


After feeding the boys yesterday evening DD and I poured water over the roof of the trailer to check if my seal job worked. There is still a little leak along the seam and will be sealed this evening so we can start insulating this weekend during the expected storm. 


Yesterday I called the photographer who did most of the ACTHA events we have attended about doing a family photo shoot at the house when we get moved up there. The idea was to do a Family Tree shoot with the tree in the back pasture. The way it is grown it would work great for having people at different heights and distances from the camera. I sent her the pic of DD sitting on the lower limb and she responded with excitement to be able to do it.

This tree has the canopy come down to the ground all the way around with a couple of entry points. With a little cleaning of some of the green in the center there you can see the other trunks spread out. Give a new twist on FAMILY TREE.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.:lol:

Wow. I am stiff this morning. Went for a wonderful ride yesterday p.m.. Don't know how far, but beautiful scenery on the forest road. Now I remember why I fell in love with this place. No pictures, but will have to get some pictures of the hemlock trees around the creek. Oh my goodness. 

I lost my hen yesterday. Buried out under an oak where I have some iris planted. Couldn't stand watching her keep going down and went to borrow a sharp hatchet from my neighbor. Asked God to make it quick and painless for her. Got back to her, but she was already gone. The LORD spared me a painful task. 

MR My rows of potatoes a coming up solid. Pretty soon I will have 5 rows. Later on, bunches of tators. Glad to hear your garden is growing. Now all you need are some narwhals.:wink::wink::wink:

Will be hoping for no rain as well. I know you are ready to dust your saddle off and climb on your spotted saddle horse and take off down the trail. It's been a long winter. Hope for dry and that the camper works out and you have a great time.

PH13 So sorry about Dream. Hope the injury mends quickly. Yesterday I walked past several sticks while riding and thought about your accident. Would have never thought of a stick being so dangerous.

HP Hope the working with the horses goes well. Buster is a cutie. Love those ears and alert look in one pics. Maybe over time the BO will consider changing the setup for working with the horses. Would he consider have a cross tie outside of the horse run for nice days? Would be safer for you and the horse. 

Nickers If I didn't know better, I would say Jay had a smile on his face after the chiro session. I know when I go to mine for a few visiits, I feel much better. Good preventative medicine.:thumbsup:

Welcome LoriF. Stay a while and join the family. We have many adventures within this thread. Good place to vent and get some good solid opinions when you need them. 

Celeste I agree. House work is not a good thing. Make it brief. Besides these people are coming to you see yall not the house. Life is short. 

I really understand about you hesitating to ride by yourself. I hate limitations, but as time goes on the need for pacing yourself and accepting limitations for safety sake is a good policy. Wow, I can remember when I was in my late teens riding my three yr old around the back waters of Smith Lake. Now, no way!

Ladona Beautiful pics from the Montana trip. Wow, looks like it was a fun trip.

SueC Greetings to Down Under. I love tators too. Those are beautiful multicolored potatoes. Love the heart shape tator. Thanks for being so kind regarding my helmet pics. Angel and I both are trying to lose weight. I Hope you are doing well. 

Sorry I haven't touched on everything, is time to feed my critters. Have a great day everybody.

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Is there something in your settings menu that would get it changed? If not...perhaps a hammer strategically placed...:shock:


I thought of that, but I _like_ my phone...may have to just give up checking the HF when on my phone. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Don't be a quitter!!


----------



## Happy Place

My little chicken is still fighting the good fight. I think she has sour crop. I am withholding food til this evening, then give her some plain yogurt. She has water with ACV in. Hoping this clears it up. None of the other Chickens seen affected. I am not sure if it is contagious, but I am taking precautions, so as not to contaminate.

Ellen- There are several spots to tie up, can even set up cross ties. The barn is wide open to the horses tho, so even if I cross tie, that mare could come for a visit. It may be safer tho if I cross tie. She could come to his front, but not get behind him or beside me.

Wow, the skies just opened up and it is POURING! Funny, it seems brighter out too.


----------



## ASLacey

Hello everyone, sorry I've been gone for so long ... long winter and crappy internet! I have a question, what age do you think is too old to buy a horse ... now I'm not talking about us young 40-something riders, but horse age ... what do you consider a cut off age to purchase a horse?

I'm really interested in all your opinions, thanks so much!

Lacey and Sunny!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> My little chicken is still fighting the good fight. I think she has sour crop. I am withholding food til this evening, then give her some plain yogurt. She has water with ACV in. Hoping this clears it up. None of the other Chickens seen affected. I am not sure if it is contagious, but I am taking precautions, so as not to contaminate.
> 
> Ellen- There are several spots to tie up, can even set up cross ties. The barn is wide open to the horses tho, so even if I cross tie, that mare could come for a visit. It may be safer tho if I cross tie. She could come to his front, but not get behind him or beside me.
> 
> Wow, the skies just opened up and it is POURING! Funny, it seems brighter out too.


Can you tie up all of them? Hang a hay net in front of each horse, and work on which ever one you want. They all look lovely, but I am partial to the Morgan, he is a cutie.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I've been gone for so long ... long winter and crappy internet! I have a question, what age do you think is too old to buy a horse ... now I'm not talking about us young 40-something riders, but horse age ... what do you consider a cut off age to purchase a horse?
> 
> I'm really interested in all your opinions, thanks so much!
> 
> Lacey and Sunny!


Depends on what you are planning to use the horse for, and the condition of the horse. 

I bought a 20yr old for my youngest because he was perfect for her needs. Unfortunately, 4 years later we have some issues, but I am hopeful I can keep him going. I suspect Cushings...

My soon to be 19yr old QH mare is in such good condition, people guess her to be 8-10. She would be the perfect horse for an experienced young rider as she still has a lot of fire.


----------



## Celeste

I am officially through with my dust bunny attack rampage. The company is coming in the morning. If they don't love me, they just don't..............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am officially through with my dust bunny attack rampage. The company is coming in the morning. If they don't love me, they just don't..............


Now, go have some fun!! Of course they will love you; you are fabulous!!!


----------



## Happy Place

We just had another round of storms. Sirens went off and rain poured down but no twisters. We are done now. Tomorrow there will be very high winds. Might not be able to go to the barn. That mare is hard to catch, not sure it would be worth it to tie her. Nike stays away from Buster and Lee Lu. I think cross ties will do the trick.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Phew! Another long day!

Vet came, and stayed for 2 HOURS! WOW!! She too was very thorough, explained MANY things to me, many I do not remember or were too hard for my brain. :lol::wink:

But we got the ball rolling on Rainn. She got much of the 'ick' out of Rainn's utter. It is infected. She took a sample to have tested to see what is up....could be mastitis to a tumor. I will have to squeeze the ick out nightly until she isn't swollen anymore.

She took blood too to check various things, includeing Cushings. She did not give a thought of whether it was or wasn't, but did mention that she doesn't possess some of the typical signs.

WE shall wait and see what comes of all of that. Fingers cossed please that it's nothing too major.

By the looks of her teeth she does believe Rainn may be OLDER than 27!! But felt she looked really good physically considering age and the winter we just came off of. (So I am doing something right I guess.):wink:

Lots of meds to give....for the cough (heevy)(COPD), utter, etc. I will finally have to learn to give a shot. :shock: I can do this....I can do this! LOL

She took a quick peek at Jay. She liked the looks of him.  She gave his teeth a looky-loo and recommended a wee bit of dental work since he has never had anything done. So next time they will get floated.

I was really impressed. OH, I had found I still had some meds from last time so I can use that. She read the label and told me the 6 ml that I was told to give previously should have been 20 ml!!!!:shock: YIKES!

Glad I made the change.

OK, it's been a long week with horsey things, work things.....I'm heading to bed. Still much to do.


Have a good night.


----------



## Eole

> Our company should actually be here early Friday. I will be so glad when they get here I can't stand it! Then there is no way I can stay on this cleaning rampage.


 Oh, :shock: I'm not the only one cleaning up for company? Anytime DH sees me in a cleaning frenzy, he asks: who are we expecting? And he's usually right. Which means I need company at least once a month to keep dust under control.
I clean the barn twice a day...

ASLacey, welcome back. Age? It depends on the reason why you buy, what are your plans with this horse and what's the history of the horse? Many horses are fully active well into their 20's. I also know horses that are pasture ornements at 8yo. I certainly would get a pre-purchase exam on an older horse, including x-rays. That will save money and heart-break if the horse has some degenerative joint-bone issue. Probably 18yo would be my psychological limit to buy, but would rescue an older animal if I could do so.

Roadyy, Inovator 4-1: I think that is precisely the vaccine our horses reacted to.

HP Don't you love grooming a grey in mud-season?  That's why I'm getting another one... You are right listening to your guts about staying safe around the horses. When you'll know them better, you can take more liberty in handling them. If the horse isn't used to cross-ties, be careful as a horse could panic in those and become unsafe. Talking from experience...

Ellen: a ride? On Angel? That's fantastic. Sorry about the hen, poor thing.:-(

Coming from work, I drove past our home, kept going down the dirt road where I usually ride. Most of it is free from ice and I can ride around the bad spots. Yoohoo, here I come!!! Alizé, hope you have a nice rest tonight, riding season is ON!!!:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> We just had another round of storms. Sirens went off and rain poured down but no twisters. We are done now. Tomorrow there will be very high winds. Might not be able to go to the barn. That mare is hard to catch, not sure it would be worth it to tie her. Nike stays away from Buster and Lee Lu. I think cross ties will do the trick.


...now I remember the movie,have been thinking all day here & there: "LeeLu", the female lead in "5th Dimension". Can't recall the name of the actress or of the male lead (very popular at the time). I really liked "5th Dimension", fun movie, had it on a video tape, 'till I tossed my vids when the vcr finally died. 

Point is, HP: LeeLu, perfect name for that mare, as described so far. She thinks (no, she knows) she's God.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, glad you did the vet change, she sounds really good. Fingers crossed for Rainn, that it's just a (?) old age thing that can be dealt with. And...she's older than 27?? Wow...give that girl a big hug for me.

HP, hope the storms don't hit you too hard.

Found a living room chair (big & soft, Bassett) w/ottoman after work, at a furniture consignment place a friend had suggested. I love it. Also procured 3 chairs from restaurant cast-off to use around my kitchen table (they're black metal w/faux leather seats, goes w/my red-black thing). Won't post pics, not horse related. I think it looks pretty alright, for the small space; my apt is finally coming together.

Am on Fri-Sat off again 'till end of April, because of Chief's vacation. Texted Janice the schedule. Starting to look I may get to get back out there in May, unless something breaks loose for either of ours schedules.

Later all...

Oh, Rick, I love the tree!!


----------



## LoriF

She did find a few spots of rain rot on his back! :shock: Luckily I have the MTG she recommended for it. Geez....something else new to me.....something else to doctor!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

One of my girls got a little rain rot around her shoulders where water seeped in under her blanket the winter before last. I tried MTG because I had it. I worked ok but what really blasted it was a mixture I made of 1/4 listerine and 3/4 baby oil. I put that all over the rain rot, left it for a couple of days and then bathed her in anti fungal shampoo and it was gone forever. This year I didn't blanket them. Here in FL. I only worry when it's raining and below 40 at the same time so now I just feed them lots of hay to keep them warm if they insist on standing outside.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy said:


> MR, it was an April Fool's joke the boss played. It was responded with deflated tires on their vehicles. Had I thought well enough about it I would have removed the valves from the stems as well. Hope it dries up for your camping trip. I set one up for the last weekend of this month and may be a solo as the daughter has a yard sale fund raiser with teens at church that Saturday. I didn't find out about until after booked the camp site.


 My schedule has been booked lately, I have failed at paying attention. :shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

ASLacey said:


> Hello everyone, sorry I've been gone for so long ... long winter and crappy internet! I have a question, what age do you think is too old to buy a horse ... now I'm not talking about us young 40-something riders, but horse age ... what do you consider a cut off age to purchase a horse?
> 
> I'm really interested in all your opinions, thanks so much!
> 
> Lacey and Sunny!


Well some of you won't agree with me, but.
I wouldn't purchase a horse over 5 or 6 unless it has very low mileage.
I had a small herd of older horses at one time and cleaned house.
They don't come with a DVD showing their history and you never know.
If I get them young and they are sane enough to keep I will know their history.


----------



## Koolio

tjtalon said:


> ...now I remember the movie,have been thinking all day here & there: "LeeLu", the female lead in "5th Dimension". Can't recall the name of the actress or of the male lead (very popular at the time). I really liked "5th Dimension", fun movie, had it on a video tape, 'till I tossed my vids when the vcr finally died. :


I love that movie too! I think the actress is Milla Jovovich and the actor was Bruce Willis. Love the name LeeLoo too. That is my second choice name (after Lucy) for the boxer puppy when she comes. If it's a boy, we will call him "Bones" after Dr. McCoy in Star Trek.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Milla and Bruce with Multi-Pass, Element.
This movie was pretty good TJ.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I checked on the vaccine the mares reacted to and it was Encevac-TC4. They are still swollen and the pony is still not herself. I gave her some Bute tonight as I think her neck is still sore. How long did the reaction last with your horses?

Ellen - so glad to hear you had a good ride! Sorry about your hen...

Nicker - it sounds like a very productive visit with the vet. I hope the blood work gives you some answers.

Happy place - I am so glad you are getting some horse time and also playing it safe with the new horses. It sounds like a great project and the rancher is lucky to have your help.

Eole - glad to hear winter is finally leaving you and riding season has returned. I won't tell you that it was +18 here and sunny today with the same expected tomorrow. Honestly, we deserve it after the previous 3 winters that lasted until the first week of May.

Lacey - maximum purchase age for a horse depends on the horse, your purpose, and willingness to address aging animal health issues. I bought Sam when he was 20, but I had owned him for many years before so knew him and his history quite well. He's 25 now and still doing well, but I do have to medicate him for Cushings. We have also had a lot of vetting this past year for a carcinoma that kept returning, an abscess last summer, and a recent colic episode but hopefully have resolved those issues. I expect we will get at least a few more good years and many happy trail miles with him, but I also expect to spend more time and money on maintaining his health.

Tomorrow is Friday so I wish you all a HAPPY WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Moved my new to me camper tonight to my camp site.
I am excited, it is old, needs some love, AC and space heater in working order.
I will retire my cot and sleeping under the stars.

I just got home a bit ago from the adventure.

All is well, I will need to trim many hooves very soon.
I think I will put one weekend of riding in before I trim.
Very soon I will be back to Camping Commentary on Sunday Eves.

I am tired now and ready to crash.

Good Night All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Had to post 1 more, total posts were the sign of the beast.
Glad I am past this now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My elderly equines last fall; palomino AQHA mare age 18, grey Arab/paint gelding age 23, and herd boss chocolate RMHA gelding age 6. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q2AKSBT0D0


----------



## Stan

*Friend update*

I mentioned a friend who had a misadventure on the horse last week.

She has improved. The information received she has regained feeling in her fingers and toes. Sounds promising but some distance to go yet.

Weather update from New Zealand I fear we are losing our grip on the good weather. Its still hot but raining so, being Friday evening the forecast is rain for the next few days the good weather must be in your part of the world.

In the southern ocean there are cold wet fronts heading up towards our two island nation. So enjoy what we have lost our grip on The Sun.

Cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> I mentioned a friend who had a misadventure on the horse last week.
> 
> She has improved. The information received she has regained feeling in her fingers and toes. Sounds promising but some distance to go yet.
> 
> Weather update from New Zealand I fear we are losing our grip on the good weather. Its still hot but raining so, being Friday evening the forecast is rain for the next few days the good weather must be in your part of the world.
> 
> In the southern ocean there are cold wet fronts heading up towards our two island nation. So enjoy what we have lost our grip on The Sun.
> 
> Cheers all.


So happy to hear about your friend.!

Yep! Our weather has finally warmed!!  High 50s-60 all week. I am starting to see GREEN! 

Looks wonderful for the weekend. SUN and 60. Perfect for Equine Affaire!! 

Except......I just spent all my EA $$$ on Rainn's consultation, blood work, meds last night. :-( I am going to have to dip into the reserves. :-(

It's Friday!! Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Had to post 1 more, total posts were the sign of the beast.
> Glad I am past this now.


LOL I would have done the very same thing! :lol::lol:

Can't wait to see pictures of your new digs!


----------



## NickerMaker71

One of my girls got a little rain rot around her shoulders where water seeped in under her blanket the winter before last. I tried MTG because I had it. I worked ok but what really blasted it was a mixture I made of 1/4 listerine and 3/4 baby oil. I put that all over the rain rot, left it for a couple of days and then bathed her in anti fungal shampoo and it was gone forever. This year I didn't blanket them. Here in FL. I only worry when it's raining and below 40 at the same time so now I just feed them lots of hay to keep them warm if they insist on standing outside.[/QUOTE]

That is where his is.....she only found like 3 little spots.

I will keep your concoction in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, Trusty had the side effects from the reaction for 3 days to a week before completely back to normal. I would go out every evening and stand beside his front shoulder while holding a cookie in my hand against my stomach. Then have him flex as far as he could without shifting his stance to get the cookie to help work it out. Did that it both directions then gave him the cookie.


Horse age purchase cut off. The question is too generic to answer as there are way too many defining perimeters that need mentioned before coming up with a proper response.

MN17, hope you have a great time at the EA. Glad Rainn is seeing real help now to help her grow in her Golden Years.

MR, hope you can post some before and after pics of the camper and I know you will ask yourself why you waited so long to get one.


Hope the high winds do no more damage than the heavy storm.


5th Element is the movie mentioned. Good movie, but she needs a few sandwiches.

Stan, we are suppose to get rain all weekend and next week as well. I'm afraid I may be getting some of that rainy season that Celeste and Ellen have been dealing with. 

Have an ACTHA event to judge in Jasper,Fl next weekend then a camping trip the weekend after so hopefully the rain will be gone by my camping trip.


I put another bead of caulk across the section of the trailer roof that was leaking and hopefully got it this time so I can start insulating and building the interior for comfort.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, hope you have a great time at the EA. Glad Rainn is seeing real help now to help her grow in her Golden Years.
> 
> .


I wouldn't want it any other way. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Stan, very happy to hear your friend is improving. Yes, a ways to go yet, but feeling in fingers and toes is big news and a good sign.

Still reading everyones posts, just don't seem to have the energy to respond much. I'm with you all though.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> I mentioned a friend who had a misadventure on the horse last week.
> 
> She has improved. The information received she has regained feeling in her fingers and toes. Sounds promising but some distance to go yet.
> 
> Weather update from New Zealand I fear we are losing our grip on the good weather. Its still hot but raining so, being Friday evening the forecast is rain for the next few days the good weather must be in your part of the world.
> 
> In the southern ocean there are cold wet fronts heading up towards our two island nation. So enjoy what we have lost our grip on The Sun.
> 
> Cheers all.


So glad to hear she is improving!! 

Your rain cloud must be huge...it is dumping buckets on us over here too. 

We went straight into summer, it has been in the 80's this week. A little cooler today because of the rain. 

Can't wait to see pictures of your camper, before and after.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I need some advice for a friend's cat. She is a calico, part Simese (sp) I'm not sure of the age, but definately an adult. The cat has been scratching and licking at her fur, causing open sores. 

She has had the same food all her life, Meow Mix by Purina. They moved her from California almost two years ago. 

So, I have been thinking all along it is a flea problem, but I was checking her fur yesterday and it is very strange. On her legs, it is normal soft hair of medium length, but on her body it feels really coarse and dry. 

they have placed the cat in a body suit of some sort to keep her from scratching and licking herself. 

Thier dog, a Chesapeake Bay Retriever, also has been itching and scratching himself, but is not as bad as the cat. (this is why I thought fleas, but she continues to deny that as a possiblity) 

I finally convinced her to call a vet, but the office visit quoted was $49 and any tests would be in addition, so she cancelled the appointment saying she didn't have the money to pay a big vet bill. 

I doubt I can get her to try again. 

So that's the background. Does anyone have any experience of a cat having coarse hair like that, and maybe something she can try to help the cat?


----------



## Blue

The first thing that comes to mind is what kind of cleaners are they using? Carpet cleaners and deodorants are notorious for causing this type of problem. 

Also could be a reaction to something sprayed on their lawns?

How long has this been going on?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is what kind of cleaners are they using? Carpet cleaners and deodorants are notorious for causing this type of problem.
> 
> Also could be a reaction to something sprayed on their lawns?
> 
> How long has this been going on?


Will check into this. Thanks


----------



## Happy Place

The wind is wild here! I wont complain because it is blowing in 60 degree temps for the weekend! I'm planning on riding for sure!

I bought a 16 yr old Appendix and showed him over fences for 4 years, then he started showing some age with arthritis, so I retired him. It really depends on what you do with the horse and what has already been done. I would buy an 18 yr old trail horse, especially if I were just taking leisurely rides. I'm in to calm and quiet so generally speaking older is better for me. The down side is that you may be looking for another horse before you are done riding. How many years do you hope to ride? My goal is to ride until I am 80, then see how I feel LOL

Good news! I just got $100 donation for my gofundme account! I have a very good feeling about this. I just posted on my linkdin account. Tomorrow I am putting fliers up in local tack shops and TSC.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is what kind of cleaners are they using? Carpet cleaners and deodorants are notorious for causing this type of problem.
> 
> Also could be a reaction to something sprayed on their lawns?
> 
> How long has this been going on?


She is 7 yrs old and has been itchy for 5 months.


----------



## Roadyy

There are multitudes of sites that give insight to the 7 year itch.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> There are multitudes of sites that give insight to the 7 year itch.


 
:clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

We may have discovered the problem, thanks to Blue! She started using a bug spray company about the same time the symptoms started, so looking into that as the cause.


----------



## Blue

Hope that's what it is Anita. Keep us updated.

Roadyy, stop that.


----------



## Blue

Well, I'm headed out for a job interview.


----------



## tjtalon

AA, glad you found a likely cause for your friend's cat's problem! In a former apt w/a former cat, company had to do a roach thing because of a problem in another apt (mine didn't have any). I was assured that the carnation-based gel would be of no problem to my cat. 2 days later I had him into the vet for a sudden & severe respiratory illness. Never since have I ever had any kind of insecticide around my cats.

HP, wonderful news on your gofundme account!

Stan, glad to hear your friend is coming around...fingers/toes movement a good thing...

Nicker, is Equine Event where you are going this weekend? My hero Julie Goodnight has a booth! I saw her in Denver years ago at the Rocky Mountain Horse Show (you'd LOVE that event; it's always in March, if you ever get the chance...).

MR, cool on the trailer, hope to see pics on fix-up progression.

As you know, I went last week to Tack Shack & got the halter/lead rope. Good buy, likely to be used. Today I saw online that Corral Western Wear & Tack Supply (about 1/2 hr east of where I'm at) is having a Spring sale on just about everything but saddles. Absolutely needed new jeans (got one pair Cruel Girl & one pair Q-Baby Wranglers, both stretchy denim riding jeans) since the pair I have are worn to death (bought them an eon ago after my other pair was cut off of me after the crash). So, a good & necessary buy, even 'tho my old jeans still are serviceable ("Loneome Dove": Jake: "Didn't Deets have that hat when I rode out of here 10 years ago?" Cap'n Call: "It's not like Deets to give up on a garment just 'cuz it has a little wear to it".)

But...these purchases (prices good & on sale besides) I can't quite justify, unless Janice would let me use them when I go out there (I already have a red bucket for a tote). I have an old footlocker I can keep horsey things in (maybe not too late for a "hope chest" lol?!):


----------



## tjtalon

GOOD LUCK, Blue!!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I meant to type "Equine Affair", oops. Yup, that's where you're going...have fun!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Well, I'm headed out for a job interview.


Good Luck!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ, those look just like my set; red is my color  

I think a Equine hope chest is very appropriate at any age!!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ, those look just like my set; red is my color
> 
> I think a Equine hope chest is very appropriate at any age!!


Thanks, AA! I still want to get the big mane comb (red) I saw at Tack Shack last week & a curry brush (red, of course) w/the bigger nubblies, also seen there, & the detangler I saw, which is a gel, not a spray, because Bailey dislikes being sprayed at). Those things will need to wait now, for a little while...amongst other little things. God knows why I feel impulsed to start collecting (again, lol...but, God knows, not me):shock:

I do like red for this stuff


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck, Blue. Get a good scratch in before you go you aren't tempted or irritated, which ever the case may be. hehehe


TJ, nice pieces, but concerned with the lack of photos of the jean modeling... MN17 and some of the others always modeled new stuff for us to see.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ, nice pieces, but concerned with the lack of photos of the jean modeling... MN17 and some of the others always modeled new stuff for us to see.


Just for you, Rick (keep in mind I have 20ish yrs more or less on the lovely Ms Nicker & some others...have to hide me paunch & the flash took care of my face!:lol These are the Wranglers, I think they're my favorite


----------



## tjtalon

ooops...didn't post the pic...


----------



## Happy Place

Good luck Blue, go get em!

TJ, you and I are so much alike! All my horsey stuff is in my blue plastic footlocker that I used for a tack truck eons ago! My brushes are all purple, but now I prefer royal blue and black. My brushes are now in a bag in my truck, waiting to get at Nike!

I want those Wrangler Q baby jeans too! I NEED them. lol


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!!!

I think I might have solved my vaccine reaction puzzle. Never had a reaction before and it bothers be me that half my herd reacted. I did some research and the vaccine I used can cause localized reaction when given subcutaneously. I vaccinated 4 horses, 2 in the neck and 2 in the butt and the two who got the shot in the neck reacted. Although I did get the needle in all the way and think it got well into the muscle, I wonder if the needle was at a bit of an angle and didn't go as deep into the muscle injecting some of the vaccine just under the skin? I did the neck on the girls because they are so jumpy. I'd rather dodge the front end than a flying leg in the back. With them being jumpy, I wonder if I changed the angle of the needle. Needless to say, I will avoid that brand of vaccine next year and wait a bit before giving West Nile.

My question to all of you is where do you prefer to give your Intramuscular injections on a horse? Neck, chest or butt?


----------



## corgi

Q Baby Jeans are great! Lookin good Tj!

Blue, hope the interview went well. 

Nicker, glad the vet came out and you will soon have some answers for Rainn. I totally get the shock of finding out your horse is possibly older than you thought. 

I have to work at a teacher job fair tomorrow. I am scheduled to interview 6 applicants. I am not happy about getting up early on a Saturday for something that does not involve horses. I also have to work next Saturday at an Instructional Showcase, 

But I should be done tomorrow by 1 and have a massage scheduled for Isabella at 2. We are planning on going team penning next Friday night and my girl needs to be limber to chase some cows!!!

My secretary (yes, with my new job I actually have a secretary) is coming out to the farm to take a riding lesson on Sunday to see if it is something she would like to get into. She is in her 50's and could really use some stress relief and relaxation, Yep, I am that tough to work for. LOL. No, I am a pushover, but she has some outside stress in her life and I think she needs some horsey time. She is taking a lesson from my BO and she will out her on her sweet Arab.

I think I am going to bed early. I started seriously working out and eating healthy on Monday and 5 full days of activity and eating no junk is just exhausting. &#55357;&#56835; 
The real reason I am going to bed is that chips and salsa are calling to me from the kitchen and I am tempted. Better to brush my teeth and go to bed!

Night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Thanks, AA! I still want to get the big mane comb (red) I saw at Tack Shack last week & a curry brush (red, of course) w/the bigger nubblies, also seen there, & the detangler I saw, which is a gel, not a spray, because Bailey dislikes being sprayed at). Those things will need to wait now, for a little while...amongst other little things. God knows why I feel impulsed to start collecting (again, lol...but, God knows, not me):shock:
> 
> I do like red for this stuff


TJ, save your $$$$. I use baby oil for a detangler! Smells great and works as well as the expensive stuff! Buy it at the Dollar store.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Just got home....gulped down dinner....wow, busy day.

BLUE, hope the interview went well. 

TJ, nice looking jeans. I have some Q-babies. love them.

I need some new jeans too. Two pair have holes in them. One pair looks 'cool', but the other.....I have to wear bike shorts under, so....time to pitch them.

Hope to find nice ones tomorrow.

Correl....like in Correl boots? Where is the love smiley guy? I have my eye on _a second _pair of Correl boots!!! They are from Rod's WEstern Palace. HOping they have them at EA to try one.

Corgi, good luck interviewing! 

Well....I did it! I gave my first IM shot tonight!!  Koolio, my new vet suggested I stick to the neck.

Then I had to squeeze out the gunk out of her 'utter'. At first she wasn't crazy about my *cold *hand reaching up in there....but she let me. Way less came out than last night. We have her on multiple things for that.

Here's a :shock:. Right when I got to the barn, the new vet called me to check up on things!!!! WOW! Very impressive. I didn't have anything to report, as I had just got there, but I did text her now to tell her all went well! 

She also called to tell me that 98% of what she found in the utter sample was white blood cells. So that is good news. We will continue the treatment. If things change we can take a biopsy. But I was happy with 98%, cancer isn't screaming us in the face....a small possibility, so better than I thought, and I am relieved. 

She will call me Monday with the other findings.

OK, it's 8:30, I need to pack....we leave at sun up!

Talk soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH yea.....the massage therapist recommended this pad....

Wonpad in Work/Protective at Schneider Saddlery

So of course I ordered it.....:wink:

That was another thing I like about her. She looked at my saddle and pad to see if all fit well. 

Although the pad I have is good.....she uses this one and says she sees differences in her horse when using it. 

I'll let you now how it works when I get it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

"blasted it was a mixture I made of 1/4 listerine and 3/4 baby oil"

This mixture is good stuff, my wife found this on the web years ago.
When we had a few older horses rain rot cleared up in 2 days.

No riding this weekend.
Cleaning up camp grounds as prep for big Spring ride.
Soon I will ride.

Time to get The Corn Growing. Night All:


----------



## Happy Place

NM that's an interesting pad. I'll be interested to see how you like it. Nike has very pronounced withers, and his back will change a lot as he gets back in shape. I think I'll have to pad the heck out of my saddle until he fills in!

Are you getting your ******? We will need a virtual fashion show with new jeans, ****** and boots :lol:

I am seeing online that many people are staying home from shows and organized trail rides because of the outbreak of equine herpes. If your horse has the EHV-1 shot, isn't that protection enough?

You guys are brave giving shots. I was taught how to give boosters to my dogs, but I haven't done it. I am such a chicken! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> 
> My question to all of you is where do you prefer to give your Intramuscular injections on a horse? Neck, chest or butt?


The BUTT is the easiest for me for IM shots, SQ the neck would be fine. 

Stand right next to the horse's rear leg when giving a shot in the rump. The horse can't kick you when you are next to the leg. (can't go sideways)


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, I am going with intentions of finding ****** and many more things.....but usually when that happens you find....nothing! We will see. I"ve spent enough $$$$ the last two days on vet bills! :shock:

Have a good weekend all!

Be back soon!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

Q-Baby here too! TJ, that is a great grooming kit, love the red.

Blue, hope you had a good interview.
Roadyy, you always find a way to make me laugh.

Corgi, are we on the same fitness program? I'm doing a rider fitness bootcamp right now; got rid of processed carbs, sweets and work out daily. Feeling good! Sorry you have to work week ends.

Koolio, your explanation makes sense about the shots in the neck. We use neck for I.M. injections here, but maybe we should use butt.
HP, I manage health-nutrition in all our animals but... DH gives the shots. He's good and so calm that the horses stay calm.

MR, hope you'll still have a few nights under the stars and won't become "soft" with the luxury of a camper. :lol: I'm still sleeping in a tent or on the tackroom floor. The only luxury I truly miss is a toilet while camping. Hate to get out in the middle of the night...

NM, hope you have an amazing week end at EA. Can't wait to hear your stories!

We had heavy rain yesterday, plus snow thawing, plus the coldest February-March in over a century. That means drains freezed. Which means... flooding.  AGAIN!!! We flood every 2-3 years even if we re-did all drainage. I found myself in 2 inches of water in the barn last night. Horses' stall floor is a tiny bit higher: wet but not submerged. Then came in the house to find my basement also flooding. Carpets wet in my computer room. Now I'm out to the barn to check on the sump-pump and shop-vac, make sure they still work. It's going to be a long week end.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, save your $$$$. I use baby oil for a detangler! Smells great and works as well as the expensive stuff! Buy it at the Dollar store.:wink:


Cool! I have a bottle of baby oil. Hmm..& don't really need the comb, since got the mane/tail brush. Just need to toss in a couple of rags. So, I'm set, for now...for whatever!

Eole, will do my best to magically send you warm, drying sunshine. I always feel bad for my sister in Iowa when her basement floods. If I could come help you w/"mop up operations" today, I would!

Nicker, good to hear Rainn's issue isn't a critical thing. Your new vet sounds really good, am impressed by the follow-up call.

In the middle of accomplishing laundry duty, then will go to the grocery store after stopping at the bank to deposit my state tax refund (which will NOT be touched...and added to...if it kills me.)

Ladona, hope your event goes well today. Kudos on your secretary, hope she loves her lesson!

Later all. Burnin' daylight...:wink:


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Well some of you won't agree with me, but.
> I wouldn't purchase a horse over 5 or 6 unless it has very low mileage.
> I had a small herd of older horses at one time and cleaned house.
> They don't come with a DVD showing their history and you never know.
> If I get them young and they are sane enough to keep I will know their history.


Your theory of buying a young horse is great because you know that the horse has not been ruined. You will have the energy and skill to deal with their crap and make them into something great.

On the other hand, some people are not going to be able to safely enjoy riding a young, crazy horse. I think that older horses are worth their weigh in gold for new riders, timid riders, or people that might break easily.


----------



## Celeste

Our company has come and gone. We had a GREAT visit. 

I took the wife on a nice trail ride and she enjoyed helping me feed and groom as well. The horses were good as gold and the woods were full of beautiful spring flowers.

The husband is a fantastic guitar player and we (me, DH, and company) played music for hours. He taught me a few new things and we just really had a great time. 

We cooked and ate too much food, stayed up too late, and got totally exhausted. 

On a funny note, I got everything except our bedroom really nice and clean. It was better than usual but it still had a lot of DH's books, magazines, guitar cases, and other stuff scattered around. He said he wasn't bringing them in the room. He actually did bring them in to help put up guitars. They didn't bat an eye. They are totally regular people.

These were friends of my DH, and I was unsure how it would work out. Loved em!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> I need some advice for a friend's cat. She is a calico, part Simese (sp) I'm not sure of the age, but definately an adult. The cat has been scratching and licking at her fur, causing open sores.
> 
> She has had the same food all her life, Meow Mix by Purina. They moved her from California almost two years ago.
> 
> So, I have been thinking all along it is a flea problem, but I was checking her fur yesterday and it is very strange. On her legs, it is normal soft hair of medium length, but on her body it feels really coarse and dry.
> 
> they have placed the cat in a body suit of some sort to keep her from scratching and licking herself.
> 
> Thier dog, a Chesapeake Bay Retriever, also has been itching and scratching himself, but is not as bad as the cat. (this is why I thought fleas, but she continues to deny that as a possiblity)
> 
> I finally convinced her to call a vet, but the office visit quoted was $49 and any tests would be in addition, so she cancelled the appointment saying she didn't have the money to pay a big vet bill.
> 
> I doubt I can get her to try again.
> 
> So that's the background. Does anyone have any experience of a cat having coarse hair like that, and maybe something she can try to help the cat?


Probably allergy, but fleas are almost always involved in our area. Nobody ever thinks that their pet has fleas. My dog will lose chunks of hair if she has one flea. I would recommend trying one of those monthy flea spot on treatments such as Advantage or something similar.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I think that older horses are worth their weigh in gold for new riders, timid riders, or people that might break easily.


I'm not timid, but still unsure when it comes to something new (read "canter":shock and will likely always consider myself as "new", as starting so late...and I definitely break easily! 

If I could have a horse, it would be that dead-broke, been-there-done-that older gelding w/a kind eye & sweet disposition. Not too tall of course 

Celeste, glad your company weekend turned out so well! See, you didn't even HAVE to clean so darned thoroughly (as long as the bathrooms are sanitary, lol!:lol


----------



## tjtalon

Tried again a pair of boots that have been in my closet(s) for years; bought them to wear to a wedding & reception about 10 yrs ago. Darn things just don't fit & are uncomfortable on my fussy feet. Nice boots: brushed suede leather, 7 1/2 women's medium. Don't remember the brand, might be Justin's but not at all sure. Bought them at a tack store in Parker for around $75.

I don't want to bother w/a consignment place (been there, done that; stuff just SITS) & not interested in getting any $$ back enough to deal w/CraigsList (too creepy for the most part, was lucky to find decent people to sell my saddle to), so putting it out here, if anyone can use them or knows someone who can. If not, will set them by the exit door, as some young Russian or Hispanic or Afro-American girl will snap them up as a good find.

Let me know & will PM for address to send them along!


----------



## tjtalon

PS those boots have been worn about 5-6 times total.


----------



## ASLacey

<<Lacey - maximum purchase age for a horse depends on the horse, your purpose, and willingness to address aging animal health issues. I bought Sam when he was 20, but I had owned him for many years before so knew him and his history quite well. He's 25 now and still doing well, but I do have to medicate him for Cushings. We have also had a lot of vetting this past year for a carcinoma that kept returning, an abscess last summer, and a recent colic episode but hopefully have resolved those issues. I expect we will get at least a few more good years and many happy trail miles with him, but I also expect to spend more time and money on maintaining his health.>>

Thanks everyone for the comments to my question ... I'd like to know more about the carcinoma and how you delt with it. Sunny has a growth on his neck and the vet is removing it this week, so I want to find out more about it. 

I've been leasing him for a few months and just love him to pieces, but I need to do more research on older horse issues ...

I'm gonna keep reading! Thanks!!!

Lacey


----------



## Koolio

ASLacey said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments to my question ... I'd like to know more about the carcinoma and how you delt with it. Sunny has a growth on his neck and the vet is removing it this week, so I want to find out more about it.
> 
> I've been leasing him for a few months and just love him to pieces, but I need to do more research on older horse issues ...
> 
> I'm gonna keep reading! Thanks!!!
> 
> Lacey


Sam had a squamous cell carcinoma on his sheath. The tumour was aggressive and constantly bleeding and oozing. The vet removed it with local anesthetic and treated with an anti-cancer topical cream but he reacted to the cream and it grew back about 4 times the size in about 3 months. In October, we elected to have it removed surgically by putting him right out to give the vet a chance to get good margins on the tumour. The tumour was the size of a mandarin orange when we took it off. The surgery was a success and he came through with flying colors. No sign of the tumour and a very healthy sheath as of today. I was concerned about putting an old horse out for surgery but my vet felt he was in better shape than 90% of the horses they operate on and research suggests age is not a huge risk factor in surgery. Today I can say it was absolutely worth it and his quality of life is excellent.

As for aging issues, declining teeth, arthritis and Cushings are probably the big 3 concerns. Poor teeth prevent an older horse from getting the calories they need and they often drop weight. Sam has been pastured all his life and has good teeth. We do maintain them regularly. 
Many older horses also get arthritis, so a supplement of glucosamine and chondroitin is a good idea. Also a horse that stays fit with regular exercise will fare much better than one who has been a pasture puff. Coming out of winter, I am careful slowly bring Sam back into work. Lots of warming up, and slow and steady increase in intensity. He also gets supplements for his joints,
Cushings is common in older horses and can result in many complications, with insulin resistance and laminitis being the biggest concerns. Once a Cushings horse drops a lot of weight it can be hard to bring back. IMO, medication is a must. Diet and supplements only address the symptoms of Cushings but cannot treat the disease. Medicating is easy and quite effective. We just started Sam on the meds about 10 days ago and he is responding well. I rode him for an hour just this afternoon. Sam, like many older Cushing horses is having trouble shedding his winter coat and grew an insane amount of hair over the winter. Being so cold here, that wasn't a worry, but I had to and will have to likely body clip him in the spring from now on.

I hope the growth on Sunny's neck is successfully removed with a good outcome. With older horses, I feel you have to stay on top of their health maintenance, keep them fit and active and be prepared to deal with each issue as it comes. If a horse has problems, it can get costly and be more work. That said, I wouldn't trade my old man Sam for anything as he is just a lovely old gentleman with a wicked sense of humour. I wouldn't say an old horse is necessarily a quiet old schoolmaster in all cases. Sam can still give me a run for my money on any day, only his runs are fewer and shorter than they used to be.:lol:

I hope to helps! Good luck with Sunny's surgery.


----------



## Celeste

In reference to older horses, all of mine except one are ancient. 

The mare I let my guest ride yesterday is 28. She is worth her weight in gold. She also costs almost that to keep her up and running. :lol:

It costs a lot more to feed her than a young horse because she doesn't have enough teeth to digest grass or hay well. I don't mean that she has neglected teeth. She just doesn't have many teeth. Her incisors are fine but her back teeth are worn to a nub.

She has to have shoes or her feet give her trouble. 

Other than that, she is great. She has no signs of arthritis. She is a little lazy but she gallops up to dinner. She has plenty of energy to do short trail rides. 

She took good care of my guest yesterday and then after we finished untacking and grooming, she nuzzled and snuggled up to the new rider and that really made her day. 

I love that horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Just popping in to wish everyone a good Sunday!

I'll be off to work in an hour. Will be glad to get my Sundays-Mondays off again in May.

Give a horse a pat for me, thanks!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

On the subject of horse age....

i think it's to each his own....as you all know, I have an 'old' one....27ish we now call her....and a 12 yo.

If Rainn didnt' have the ring bone, she definitely would be the one who would give me the run for my money! I know the last time I attempted to ride her bareback....she knew I was not steady eddy, and turned home....trotting! I was able to get her under control, but she attempted to take off with me!:shock:

If antics occur at the barn.....gate pushed open, attempts to escape in anyway....Rainn would be the one to do it! LOL

Although, when it come to working with children, brushing and pony rides, I always go to her. Jay is too much of a momma's boy.

Expense? I was just saying to DM last night at dinner....b/c Guy McLean was encouraging the audience to educate the public about horses and get more people invoved with horses....the horse industry seems to have dropped over the years. I believe it's about the $$$$ factor.

I'm not going to tell you what i have spent in the last 5 days on my horses....but it's been a tremendous amount. I wouldn't NOT do it tho.....older horses by far are giving me a run for my $$$$$ (pun intended), but I knew she was older, and older age seems to come wtih that territory. It's a responsibility I must complete.....This would be $$$$ tho, that I would be spending on my own children if I didn't have fur babies. Meaning, if I had kids at home, finances would be TIGHT!

Medium aged horses with many miles are wonderful horses too!


----------



## SueC

Re injection site: It's easier to inject in the hindquarters - more muscle - but consider what could happen if there were to be muscle damage from an allergic reaction - then the hindquarter is more likely to become a problem? My mare had some penicillin in the rear as a young horse and ended up with a bad systemic allergic reaction and muscle damage in the injection sites (two before the allergy was noticed, one either side). At the start this resulted in two areas of calcified muscle the size of small plums. My mare had an endurance career and because strenuous athletic activity like over time resulted in more tearing between the scar tissue and the muscle, the scar tissue gradually increased in size until, when she was 17, they were apple-sized and started to cause unacceptable local discomfort in the days after a tough ride, so I retired her from competition. Since then, I've never injected a competition horse into the hindquarter with things that might cause allergic reactions...

Only a quick pop-in tonight, :wave: to all... have a good week!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AGe again....but this time young and expensive....

My DM has that new Great Pyrenees. He was less than a year when diagnosed with a bad ligament in his hind leg. He recently had to have major surgery, and will again in six months have to do the other one.

It ends up his condition is congenital, which she didn't know until too late.

As a good pet owner, she got him the surgery. $$$$ So, young or old, ya never know! :wink:


----------



## Blue

Good morning! Not even going to try to respond to everyone as there's just too much. I read it all though and sometimes I actually laugh out loud sitting here all alone. What a crew we all are, huh?

Hugs to everyone. Especially Ellen! I'm so happy for you! Looking forward to many more pictures of your rides.

Thank you all for the well wishes. I got the job! It's nothing glamorous, just part time at Tractor Supply, but they're comfortable people and I feel I'll fit in well. And, I'm sure you all know what a relief even a P/T income can make. So nobody has to get sold and our lives can mostly continue.

The family drama is largely just playing out. Law got involved. Judge made determinations. Orders not followed. Persons escorted from property. Property sold to a company that has the resources to clean it up. 

I don't even have words to tell you how much I hate drugs and what they do to a family. Such a wasteful shame. Cannot even think of anything bad enough to happen to whoever invented meth. And now I hear there's an even worse synthetic drug out there. What is wrong with people?

Hoping to just move forward now.


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Good morning! Not even going to try to respond to everyone as there's just too much. I read it all though and sometimes I actually laugh out loud sitting here all alone. What a crew we all are, huh?
> 
> Hugs to everyone. Especially Ellen! I'm so happy for you! Looking forward to many more pictures of your rides.
> 
> *Thank you all for the well wishes. I got the job! It's nothing glamorous, just part time at Tractor Supply*, but they're comfortable people and I feel I'll fit in well. And, I'm sure you all know what a relief even a P/T income can make. So nobody has to get sold and our lives can mostly continue.
> 
> The family drama is largely just playing out. Law got involved. Judge made determinations. Orders not followed. Persons escorted from property. Property sold to a company that has the resources to clean it up.
> 
> I don't even have words to tell you how much I hate drugs and what they do to a family. Such a wasteful shame. Cannot even think of anything bad enough to happen to whoever invented meth. And now I hear there's an even worse synthetic drug out there. What is wrong with people?
> 
> Hoping to just move forward now.


Now you will get a discount at Tractor Supply!!


----------



## Happy Place

Congrats Blue! I hope you enjoy the job AND get discounts! Be careful of the shoes you wear. Good arch support is a must. Those cement floors can do real damage to your feet and legs.

Today I am going to my son's last college concert. He composed one of the pieces being played. I'm excited to hear it, but it's bittersweet. It may be the last time one of his pieces is ever played. He is going in a different direction from music composition. He has always been a writer and has sold a few comic books already. He is working on his second comic novel now. There is so much creativity wrapped up in that young man!

It's going to be in the upper 60s today. I am planning on grooming Nike, riding Buster and maybe taking Nike for a hand walk around the farm. YAY Horse breath! booo last day of vacation!


----------



## Blue

You bet I'll get a discount! A pretty good one too. Yeah, good foot and leg care is a must. I'm pretty good about that anyway because of the knee replacement and now my hip is starting to give me problems. Lots of cushioning and support.


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations on the new job Blue!!

HappyPlace, I am so glad to hear you are getting some horse time. 

Nicker, it has been a very expensive animal (young and old) year for us too. Since the beginning of last March, we've had:

- Himmy's broken splint bone and surgery
- Dental work for all
- Sam's cancer removed twice (once with local and once with full anesthetic)
- x-rays, ultrasound and full soundness exams on Sally and Himmy
- Sam had an abscess last summer
- Sam's colic episode a couple of weeks ago, along with blood work, Cushings diagnosis and medication
- My Boxer, RJ saw two different vets for exam and X-rays before we had to take him to the emergency vet to have him out down
- I have lost count of what we have spent on bandages, poultices, Bute, antibiotics, etc.
- and then there are vaccines, worming, supplements, and regular farrier visits.

All this just to keep the horses healthy. Big $$$ :shock: but I don't regret a cent of it. Like you, I feel this is my obligation in owning and caring for animals. 

That said, I went for about 25 years with a minimum of vet expenses, so hopefully we are done for a good while! 

To remind me it was worth it, I had an awesome ride on Sam yesterday out in the farmers fields. He was feeling goooood, and gave me quite a ride. Cheeky old boy! I also rode Koolio last night at the stable and have a Western dressage haul in event to go to this afternoon.


----------



## Eole

Koolio, I read this story this morning, and it reminded me of your story with Sam.
â€˜You Become Responsible, Forever, for What You Have Tamedâ€™ | Eventing Nation - Three-Day Eventing News, Results, Videos, and Commentary


----------



## Koolio

Eole said:


> Koolio, I read this story this morning, and it reminded me of your story with Sam.
> â€˜You Become Responsible, Forever, for What You Have Tamedâ€™ | Eventing Nation - Three-Day Eventing News, Results, Videos, and Commentary



What a poetic way to describe our relationships with our equine friends!  I need a tears of joy smiley. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have had a crazy weekend, and all of it was good until about 1 am this morning.. when I broke with the horrible stomach bug. I have finally stopped throwing up, so now maybe the meds to help fix the other end will stay down. :shock: With all the rainy days last week, my body had to pick today (sunny and 65) to be sick?! :evil:

So much went on here while I was away! Very glad to hear about riding and company being good (and gone) and campgrounds and injured friends improving and new jobs! Not so happy to hear about flooding or itchy animals or medical issues period.

Will update on my weekend when I am able, meanwhile :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, hope you're feeling much better by the time of this post. Glad you got your event in before it struck!

Blue, kudos on the job & on the discount.

I can't say I'm surprised or amazed at the amount of $$$ involved in horse care, especially as they age. Just...hat off to all that do it. Wow...and now I know what Cushing's is...and alot of other things. Perhaps all this knowledge I'm collecting will come in handy somehow. At least (maybe not "least" whatsoever), gives me a better eye-out for when at Janice's.

As for collecting stuff, I think I want to get a fly-spray at some point. Getting into that season really quick, and Janice's boarders swipe on hers, even 'tho they're supposed to provide their own (found that out last year). If I get my "own", for her horses, it might be a good thing. Just thinkin' out loud.

Have to get going on getting ready for work tomorrow & other home-stuff prior.

Good evening, all.


----------



## Celeste

My problem is not the expense of keeping one horse; it is that for some crazy reason I ended up with 6 horses; 3 of them are just freeloader bums.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> My problem is not the expense of keeping one horse; it is that for some crazy reason I ended up with 6 horses; 3 of them are just freeloader bums.


They say horses are like potatoe chips. You can never have just one...:lol:


----------



## Koolio

Wind is a howling here today! 

DD and I took Cheeky Pony and Koolio out to the Western dressage club practice / open arena day today despite the wind. I am so proud of both horses as they were Rockstars when they did their tests. This is the first outing of the spring and a blustery day but neither horse batted an eyelash. They both rode through the dressage test like pros, even though it was new for both of them. DD and Cheeky have done some classical dressage tests, which were similar but still different. Koolio and I have only ever ridden one other WD test before. Today, he got every gait, every lead, every change, exactly on cue with soft round contact! The organizer said he rode the test like a pro. I am so proud of him and looking forward to showing him this season.

It was a productive weekend. I rode Sam and Koolio yesterday AND got all the winter poop cleaned up in the pasture. That was a big job! 

In case anyone was wondering, horses poop on average 10-12 times a day and some up to 15! So, let's say I last cleaned the paddock on November 1. With two horses home from then till April 1, that's 5 months, so about 150 days. With 10 poops per horse per day, I estimate I cleaned up over 3000 piles of manure. Since Koolio and Himmy have been there off and on, I'd say closer to 5000 piles! It was a big job, especially doing it with a rake and a wheelbarrow! Now twice weekly maintenance should be easy peasy. 

It is s scary sometimes where my brain goes...


----------



## Celeste

Two of the horses got out. We had to fix the fence in the pouring rain..........


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> Two of the horses got out. We had to fix the fence in the pouring rain..........


Of course!! I think they laugh at us when we work.

You could send some rain to us. Very dry here...


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> Of course!! I think they laugh at us when we work.
> 
> .


They do. I've seen it especially w/Janice's Mustang Fire. He thinks the clean up is very amusing, that's why he ****es on his pile then turns around w/laughter in his face before he attempts to over turn the wheelbarrow. He has a wonderful sense of humor...:evil: The others are more subtle, like dropping a load as soon as you've finished,


----------



## Koolio

When I'm picking up poop, Sally walks about 10 steps away from the cart and has a giant poop, looking right at me as if to say, "Put that in your bucket!". She does this every time! Stinker!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Back safe and sound from EA! I'll post pics and fill you in tomorrow. I took the day off!  I am always exhausted from these types of weekends, so I decided this time to use my personal day! 

BLUE, congrats!!

Koolio, congrats!! 

TJ, go for it! 

Celeste, drat! :-x 

PH, feel better soon!

OH, I just recently read about the amount of poo they leave behind. It was a book I had bought for RS. The kids always ask to come home with me....I say, you'd hate it....I'd make you pick up poop! :lol: THey say....I wouldn't mind....I say...they poop A LOT! :lol::lol: Have to be there to appreciate the conversation, but I get it Koolio!! 

Have a good night all! Will talk soon!!


----------



## Happy Place

Out of curiosity, when you pick up the poop in your pastures, where does it go? I've heard some folks have a dumpster that gets picked up. Wonder how much that costs?

I rode today!! When I got to the barn the BO had buster all groomed and was working on Nike. He wanted me to just walk Buster, as he hasn't been worked much. I walked for almost an hour. He was a really good boy considering their dog was running all around barking his fool head off. I must admit, I was a little nervous. The dog is not usually out there and she is impossible to catch. After I got off and turned Buster loose he chased the dog for a bit! I could tell the dog was irritating Buster but he knew his job was to behave.

I go back to work tomorrow. I'll be back at the barn on Tuesday


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> Your theory of buying a young horse is great because you know that the horse has not been ruined. You will have the energy and skill to deal with their crap and make them into something great.
> 
> On the other hand, some people are not going to be able to safely enjoy riding a young, crazy horse. I think that older horses are worth their weigh in gold for new riders, timid riders, or people that might break easily.


I know touchy subject here as I mentioned.

7 years ago I bought my wife a 4 year old QH, 1 month shy of 5
I rode this horse and it was a dream.
After broke it was rode every day @ a Wisconsin farm before my purchase.
14 months later I convinced her to ride the mare.
After 4 or 5 rides she was sold on a young steady horse.
They all do not come this young and steady though.
My horse was a prime example of young but not steady.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Camping Commentary with no horses!
Wife and daughter stayed in our camper I ran home to feed and such.
Weekend workout it was.
Cut up 5 trees and split about 11 cords of wood at the camp grounds.
There were stump grinders, chippers, chain saws etc.. all weekend running.
Toted my log splitter to camp for the weekend.

Driving home today got interesting.
While traveling the 695 Interstate around Baltimore I hit a huge pothole.
This actually pulled the trailer off the ball and flipped the log splitter in the trailer.
Now we were just dragging with the chains, trailer all over the road.
Lucky I didn't flip the trailer over.
Had to stop and right the log splitter, gasoline everywhere from chain saws.
Reconnected trailer and on my way.

Had I been hauling horses I don't think this could have happened.
There would have been enough tongue weight on the trailer.
Need to fix some minor issues but all is well.

Good Night All: A little more Corn and I'm off to sleep.
Very tired from the weekend cleanup at camp.


----------



## Blue

Maryland, O my. What a weekend. Glad all turned out ok.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Of course!! I think they laugh at us when we work.
> 
> You could send some rain to us. Very dry here...


Its bucketing down here and high driving rain Glad I fixed the leak in the fire place.

Our friends headed off to the South Island for a 4 week sight seeing camper van holiday. This is the best time of year to do the trip the heat has gone out of the evenings but it is still very warm through the day.

Well the weather has had a change and its snowing in the south island several weeks early. Winter has arrived and if the snow is anything to gauge the coming winter by its going to be a cold one. So I anticipate a winter of snuggling up in front of the fire with James and Ernie.:shock:


----------



## Stan

*for those who thought something did not sound right.*

James.








Ernie has made himself scarce


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, nice jeans. Hope they fit and serve you well.

Tracey, I have done the shots in the front and rear and usually find myself doing more front. Not really a preference as much as it tends to be out in the open when I do them while holding the lead rope. I hope it is as simple as bad angle causing the reaction.

Glad the horses did so well in the Dressage tests.


Ladona, I hope the job fair goes well for you and congratulations on the healthy eating. I hope your secretary enjoys the lesson and gives you a horse connection at work. 


MN17, I have also found that problem with touching the ladies with cold hands. Is it wrong I found it exciting to hear about your experience with it.:twisted:
Glad you got good news from the tests so far. I hope the rest of the news is also the same. I look forward to hearing your results from the new pad on Jay.

MR, were you able to get the camper moved this weekend or did I have the dates wrong? I hope the sites don't take too much work to get right. Glad the trailer incident was only minor and not devastating.


Nathalie, very sorry to read about your flooding. I hope it was not terribly bad or destructive. Is there not a way to keep Camper antifreeze on hand to pour in the drains to keep them from freezing? Just a thought.
We were sleeping in the rear of the horse trailer on air mattress when power was available or on bedding pallets until I got this big trailer. We have sealed almost all of the leaks in the roof over the gooseneck and will soon start insulating. I have to weld the drain hole in the galvanized water tank as the plug was broken off in the threads and unable to remove. Then I'll be running water lines and filling it a few times to test before trying it in the trailer. 

Celeste, glad the company went so well and you were able to enjoy a good trail ride. Will they be a more regular company to enjoy?
I consider my daughter a beginner rider and only picked up Rowdy at 5 yr old because I saw a connection between them and he has some childish behaviors, but isn't crazy with spunk. I would not have gotten him for her had she not had better than a year of riding under her belt. She rode him yesterday in the coach's arena and he wanted to act out a couple of times and she didn't bat an eye at correcting him as soon as he started. Now when she gets to stopping it before it starts I will be very excited. 

Blue, I hope that extra income from TSC doesn't wind up costing you to sign your check back over to them plus a little to boot from all the shopping at work. lol Congratulations on the job!!!!!

HP, I hope you enjoy your son's concert and good luck to him in his comical adventures. 

Dawn, hope you stop exiting your insides in both directions.


Stan,, I hope you enjoy your snuggle time with your BFF.


AA,, this is all I have to share with you about getting kicked sideways.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good MOrning Everyone!! 

Aw, weather wise, it looks like it's gonna to be a nice one!  Sunny and the high of 70* Yep STanley, we are switching seasons with ya!:wink: And quite frankly, you can have it!! 

So, we had a really nice time at EA. We took THE truck! (F150) I had always said to DM, if we had a truck, I want to bring it here...then we would 'look the part' of being 'horsey' people. I finally got my wish. (yes I am still 10 yo at heart.) THat thing drives like a dream.

Got there at a decent time that we didn't have to wait in line at all to park. The first session I wanted to watch was 1/2 hour away, so we immediately started shopping. 

We stopped at this cute little stand that sold t-shirts and such. Really unique things. I bellied up to pay, not really looking at the people selling the stuff. But I did glance at her business card.....and OH MY GOSH (I said) TB what are you doing here? She looked at me and laughed. It was the lady who bought my childhood QH.  It was SO nice catching up with her. What a great way to start the day.

THEN....walking out to go to a seminar, I ran into one of my RS students!  I turned to my mother said.....I am where I am supposed to be!  Horses are who I am.

TJ we stopped and watched a little think on Gypsy Vanners. Thought of you. Actually my mom saw them out the door from where we were shopping and wanted to go check them out. She fell in love!

We also watched a guy who spoke about trail competitions. I would LOVE to put Jay in one. I think he would do well. Anyway, we stayed for maybe 20 minutes. Unfortunatley, this guy wasn't the best speaker and it was very dull. In that time frame they really only went trhough one obstacle. :-| So we left.

I found the people who made the ******. I knew what color I wanted. I put them on and :shock::clap:I knew INSTANTLY they were made for ME!!

We also got to watch Guy McLean. (Love button) He SO loves his horses...he brings me to tears. 

Back to the hotel, early for us (7:00) we walked over to a Mexican joint and had some margaritas. 

Up early yesterday and headed home. The sun was shining, weather was 65*, I needed some saddle time!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

We got home and of course I tacked up!!

This was the first ride for Jay since his massage and manipulation.

He felt GOOD!!!! :happydance:

She told me he might still be tentative to step out, fearing being sore. I did feel that every once in a while, but for the most part.....my boy walked in FULL strides!!

It dawned on me yesterday....I kept thinking when I rode him previously. It seems like something is wrong with his shoulder. Especially when he goes down hill, one shoulder seemed to take all the impact. Well, when she manipulated him, I was right, his one shoulder 'popped'. I *heard* it! I *had* been right this whole time!!!

Once again....I doubted what I believed to be true, and I was correct the entire time! I need to trust my gut more. 

Anyway, my boy saw life through different eyes yesterday. Eyes not so filled with pain and agony.   That was the *best $$$ I ever *spent. I will have her back when needed. 

I actually had to 'ride' him yesterday, not push him along with my legs. Let me tell you......I got a workout! LOL

Loved my new ******. Didn't even know I had them on. They are like butter. They also grip me to the saddle! I was shocked at that, great feeling!

Heading out today to get another ride in and pull my new tack room together.

Have a wonderful day my friends.

RIDE STRONG:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Before I go here.....

(my childisih side) Haven't heard from M in a month. I had txted her a week back, she just briefly said things were crazy.

I left it go.

I normally see/hear from her at EA. She takes her 'team' of girls. Nothing.

I texted her yesterday....did you make it to EA? Nothing........

I know her well enough to know she is attached to that phone.

My GUT says....she heard about RS and is PO'd/jealous.

Another notch in the post.....Oh well....her loss.

Have a great day all! :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

NM Did you see what happened to Guy McClean? Someone I know was there and he fell right in front of their seats. I saw the video, very scary. Glad Guy and his horse are ok!


----------



## Blue

Love those ******. My son had some really nice custom chaps made for me a couple years ago, but those ****** look way comfortable.

Spent the last couple of days trying to get some things done around here so I can be ready to go to work on Tuesday. DH was out on the tractor yesterday and didn't want to come in for lunch. I took a sandwich out to him and he had to protect it from DIL's horse.








Roadyy, I thought about how easily my paltry pay could disintegrate. I'll have to be very careful, but DH is already making a list of things for me to check to see if they carry. We're going to install a pump to switch from flood irrigation to sprinklers. Lots of materials involved in that!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> I know touchy subject here as I mentioned.
> 
> 7 years ago I bought my wife a 4 year old QH, 1 month shy of 5
> I rode this horse and it was a dream.
> After broke it was rode every day @ a Wisconsin farm before my purchase.
> 14 months later I convinced her to ride the mare.
> After 4 or 5 rides she was sold on a young steady horse.
> They all do not come this young and steady though.
> My horse was a prime example of young but not steady.


I wish that you had ridden my psycho horse for a year when she was 5. 
I suspect my life would have been easier for the help.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, the company is from New York. It is unlikely that we will see them very often.


----------



## Roadyy

I saw the NY part elsewhere after my post. lol


I thought I would share a video I took on the sandy road down to DD's riding coach's place. It is a driveway that feeds 2 properties and splits at the gate that you hear me mention at the end of the video. This is the second video I have done to send to her mother who repeatedly asks me not to as she isn't ready to see or hear of her baby being close to the age of driving. I enjoy her uncomfortable situation. lol You can really sense the innocence in my DD just from this video. She is 14.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today my insides have decided to stay inside, for which I am profoundly grateful. Unfortunately, they have also decided to cook, as I am running a pretty impressive 101 fever. But I can keep fluids down and even got crazy and ate a bagel for brunch.

Previous to my plague, DH and I went to Fair Hill, Maryland for a ride. We hadn't planned to be there at all, as our horses are resting and DH had a commitment to help a family member move on Friday. However, when I was offered a horse to ride, we rearranged plans and made it work.

Wound up driving down Thursday, so DH could be on the road at 4am Friday to make it to the moving location. He had hoped to be back by late afternoon, but the person moving had way more crap than admitted and he actually didn't get back until 10pm! I spent the morning relaxing with the dogs before others started arriving.











The horse I was riding arrived just after lunch, so we got paperwork done and the horses vetted in and then I got on to check tack, etc. Meet Fluffy, a 5yo arab/percheron mare. That is her owner, Lani, on Brimstone (Fluffy's 9yo full brother) beside me. And if you look close, you can see a bit of Biscuit, an arab, on the far side of Brimstone. So yes, Fluffy is THAT big.. if not 17h, then pretty darn close. :shock:











I had been a bit hesitant to accept the ride, not only because of the scheduling confusion, but because Fluffy is a greenie with a history.. she and her mom parted ways in their first LD last summer in pretty spectacular fashion, resulting in a non-completion and Fluffy being sent to a trainer. Trainer rode her, successfully, in a ride in the fall. With all that went on with Gamer, I wasn't sure I was the right person for a "problem" horse.. And Fair Hill is the venue with all the open fields, bridges, tunnels, etc.. But Lani is a legend in our sport (she has been doing it since its inception), so being asked at all was very flattering.

Weather gods smiled on us, after a week of rain and a very cold, damp Friday, with Saturday being sunny and dry! A touch windy, but it actually felt good on trail.


































































https://youtu.be/h5IWJB9IDsU


Fluffy was fantastic! The trainer has done a wonderful job with her, as even when something made her nervous (like the first time we went into a tunnel, or a car crossing under us on the bridge), she came right back to me. Hard to know who was more pleased with her, me or Lani! It went so well I have been asked to ride her again in a couple weeks. :clap:

Upon returning home, I was thrilled to see Dream trotting around in her pen and she is SOUND! Leg still has a bit of swelling, but overall looks fantastic. Today is her last day of antibiotics, then another week and I can take the stitches out. Woohoo!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA,, this is all I have to share with you about getting kicked sideways.
> 
> http://youtu.be/TNXOueyRsS8


 
Exactly what not to do!! That dude is not too bright. 

I would kick someone that branding me too...nice horse, I do like the smart ones  perfect aim. hahahahahaha

Never stand behind a horse and so far away!!

So Rick, to help you out I will carefully go over each step...

Stand *right next* to the rear leg, facing toward the back. 

Left side of horse to left side of person (if right handed) I place my left arm over the horse's rump so if the horse moves, I move with them. 

Then take your right hand, pat them right on the semitendinous muscle (the surface muscle at the most distal point). 

I pat them several times, then insert the needle at a 90 degree angle. 

Pull the plunger back to make sure you are not in a vein, then insert medication. 

*make sure everything is clean; wash your hands before and after medicating, glove up, and clean the area on the horse you are inserting the needle*


----------



## Roadyy

I have a question


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13, glad to hear your innards have slowed down a bit and you are feeling better, but the fever is not so good. 

Fluffy is so cute! made me tear up she looks so much like my Baby did...

I miss him like crazy, he was tireless but his spooks were huge, and his bucks would send me flying so high...

You are very brave to ride her and I am so glad it went so well. Fluffy is a beauty! 

I can't seem to keep up with everyone, will try again later.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I have a question


Yes, the horse in the video did turn a bit before the kick because horses *can't* kick sideways. 

Any other Q's?


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I'm just a wee bit jealous of all the riding you get to do! Very Nice


----------



## Happy Place

*woohooo*

I got another $100 donation towards my certification for equine therapy! So far my big donators are from very different circles of friends. That is great for spreading the word! I've been doing a lot of research on PTSD and vets acclimating to civilian life. In the best of circumstances it is not an easy transition. When you add PTSD with possible addiction components, feelings of isolation, frustration and anger, you have a tall mountain to climb. I really look forward to helping vets overcome their obstacles and introduce them to the calm and sanity in all our lives...horses!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

PH fantastic photos!! 

HP- WOOHOO! Yes, I saw on FB that Guy McLean posted they had an accident. His post made me cry. But thank gosh they are both OK.

Just got a call from the vet.....I got the gammit of test done on Rainn. We are still waiting on the insulin test. The one that tells us if she has Cushings....

BUT.... All other tests have come back NORMAL!:happydance: Great news so far! I'll take whatever I can get.

I was at the barn ALL day today, and never once did she cough. We are wetting her hay and giving her meds for a wee bit of cracking in her lungs.

Her mammary glands are flaccid and actually the one side is nearly the same as the other....which it NEVER has been since I have had her! Still a bit of **** coming out of there, but very little. (And Roaddy my hands were warm today...and you are a very BAD boy!) LOL


----------



## Happy Place

NM- yea! Good news so far! Hope the insulin results are just as good.  I was book shopping today and came across this. Thought you might be interested. http://www.amazon.com/Horses-Never-..._sp_1_2_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=13JHDK2KND58JMHZGEE9


----------



## LoriF

Phantomhorse, I can see the perils of riding a tall horse on the trails. It looked like you had to duck going into those tunnels. The ride looked fantastic. I have been investigating endurance riding, I just feel like having only a couple of days a week off isn't enough to do the conditioning it takes. The horse you were riding was very pretty, how was her ride?

I just got off of a three day road trip today. Going to bed early tonight and getting up first thing in the morning to go on a nice long trail ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> NM- yea! Good news so far! Hope the insulin results are just as good. I was book shopping today and came across this. Thought you might be interested. http://www.amazon.com/Horses-Never-..._sp_1_2_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=13JHDK2KND58JMHZGEE9


I actually *have* that book! It's very good. I'm not completely done with it....as it's hard to read for pleasure during the school year. (I'm too beat at the end of the day, I just want to rest my brain.) ARe you thinking of getting it? I would recommend it.  Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## NickerMaker71

As for Jay....he was a bit heavy on the right side yesterday and didn't step out as strong as he did the day prior. :?

I'm thinking he/we over did it since he felt so good????

Corgi, you've had experience with massage and manipulation. Thoughts?

I know with people, the longer you are out of whack, the easier it is to get back into whack.....

I didn't ride him hard, mostly walking and a little bit of trotting, but like I said earlier, WOW did he GO. 

I've done that as a human, feel good and GO with GUSTO and the next day regretted it....do suppose he is just a wee bit sore from 'over doing it'?

Our terrain isn't hard, but the trek I took him on was a continual downhill road and turn and go back up a continual up hill road. Some portions level off a bit, one portion gets 'steep' for here.....

I just worry the ride put his shoulder out again. :-(

I contacted the ESMT, she said not to worry until we see how his next ride is. I also know one treatment can't cure a life of hard, brutal work.

AND, I think on a good note, he CAN feel good, so I don't think he unfixable. RIght?

I worry so.........

Back to work for me.....gotta get rollin'.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, me not bad, me man. urg urg urg, lol Hope Jay is better today, but might think about building up slowly to more strenuous rides. I know all about getting ahead of myself thinking things are really good. Took me 6 months to be able to ride Trusty again after the trailer loading accident with his leg.

I was thinking about this conversation last night and asked DW if my hands were cold. She said yes and I said another woman had the same issue. It took a bit of explaining to get out of that one. Practically had to break out the duct tape, scotch tape and rope to get her to be still long enough to read the posts it referred to.

Dawn, great pics of a beauty riding a beauty. Glad the ride went so well and sounds like you are looking forward to mounting that beauty again.

HP, glad you are on the move gaining the funds towards a great service. Good luck. 

Ellen, where for art thou or Ellen.

Blue, have you started the new labor for supplies job yet?

Lori, get some rest and come back to tell us more.


Stan, hope your winter brings plenty of rains to soak the ground and may you have a spring and summer that matches the rainfall.


I finally broke down and retired my work boots. I have had them for about 5 years and replaced the sole once. They only had square toe boots in my budget so I finally went square for the first time.


----------



## Roadyy

I almost forgot to share these from Sunday when we went out to visit Rowdy.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice boots, Rick! And the new ones are nice too...!

HP, kudos on the project progress, that's awesome.

Nicker, happy to hear Rainn's tests are good, when will your hear about the insulin test? And I bet Jay is just fine, maybe just overdid himself a bit since felt so much better.

Phantom, I must've been very impressed by the tallness of the Percheron-Arab, since I dreamed last night that I was sitting astride her. I assume you were right there ready to catch me, lol!

Missing stuff, but a lot of pages & info. Have read it all 'tho.

On to work, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## LoriF

NickerMaker, I know you weren't asking me but I'll chime in anyway. I used to go to the chiro often. I got lucky and found some good ones. When I first started going, sometimes I would be back out of whack before I even got home. My muscles would try to bring everything back to where it was. After a few times everything stayed right longer. I went to the same chiro's for about two years (about once every two weeks) and got a massage there as well. I quit going because it was a husband and wife outfit and they split up and both went to different locations. My body stayed right for a couple of years after I stopped going but slowly started getting out of whack again. I went to a local guy and he hurt me so I didn't go back after a couple of times. I'm still on the hunt for another good one. I imaging horses would be similar.

Roadyy, Your daughter is adorable driving, brings back memories. Nice boots by the way.


----------



## Blue

Yes! I start the new job today. It should work out ok as it's only 4 or 5 hour shifts. That doesn't leave this place alone for too long at a time.

I've been to chiro before too and been "out" again the same day. Takes time to correct things when we neglect our bodies so badly. But, finding a good one is difficult. Good job with Jay.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Yes! I start the new job today. It should work out ok as it's only 4 or 5 hour shifts. That doesn't leave this place alone for too long at a time.
> 
> I've been to chiro before too and been "out" again the same day. Takes time to correct things when we neglect our bodies so badly. But, finding a good one is difficult. Good job with Jay.


Blue the job sounds perfect! So happy for you!! 

Family troubles resolving is a big relief too.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Sorry about being a stranger. Have been over doing it on the outside. I am so proud of my tator bed. All 5 rows are filling in with spud sprouts. If everything goes well, should have a bumper crop:thumbsup: The 6 tomato plants are doing great and my 3 squash plants are looking good. They are heirloom and I plan to save some seeds for next year.

I ordered some stuff from Jeffers a couple of days ago. Got some connectors for the stirrups on my western saddle to keep them straight and hopefully eliminate the torque on my knees. Also, got some tacky spray to give me some bum traction while in the saddle. K loaned me her cotton roping reins to try. Very easy on the hands. So, I ordered them too. I love my Tucker saddle, but maybe for now until I really get comfy on Angel, I will use my Circle Y. 

Rick Here I are:lol:. Looking at them boots, I would say they are ready for retirement. New boots are nice. Look comfortable. Your DD looks like she is glad to see Rowdy. Hope he is coming along well. He really is a cute horse. Definitely a cute video of Amber. She looks like she is doing a good job.

Blue Congrats on the job. Like the pic of DH on his JD munching down on his lunch. Hope he was able to fend off the sandwich bandit. lol

PH13 Love the pics. Looks like some tired canines Fluffy is gorgeous! Wow the ride looks really neat. Love the tunnel.

Nickers Love the ******. You and Jay as always are an impressive pair. Looking good. Did some research on Guy Mclean after reading your post yesterday. He really is an awesome horseman. I am thinking about ordering one of his cds. He really has a way with horses. Heartwarming.

HP Glad you got to ride. So glad to hear about the donations. Sounds like things are falling into place. What a wonderful way to be around horses. I am so proud of you.

MR I am so glad everything turned out ok with the trailer incident. One good thing about it is that it does give you a heads up on freak accidents. Might even keep you from having an accident while hauling the horses. Scary thought though. I had my small trailer come loose once when I was hauling some scrap metal. Fortunately, I was able to reattach it to the truck. I was glad I had crossed the chains and eliminated slack so the trailer tong couldn't scoot up under my truck bumper.

Stanley James is a beautiful kitty kat. I have one that is marked like him I call Trixie. Found her in a shed trying to survive the neighborhood dogs. Took her in and now she thinks I am her person. Hope everything is going well. Hope the friend that was injured in the riding accident is recovering. Sorry to hear that winter is at your doorstep. Now that spring has sprung here, I wonder how I survived those wintry days. Would send you an extension of good weather if I could.

I know I am missing some so forgive. Got another brush pile to burn today. Rained last night but I covered it with a tarp. Hopefully, will do some saddle time with Angel. Maybe, after this week, the rain will let up some and get some trail time on her.

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I am so disgusted and beside myself right now that my head aches.

Most of you know our story with little Jesa and working hard to help her mom get on her feet to have a positive influence and help her stay straight for her kid.

She got picked up about 1 am with another person in the car I got her and set up payments for possession of Meth and violation on curfew after 10 pm. 

How can a parent choose drugs and the threat of loosing kids over a life with their kids with friends who are working so hard to help get you on your feet and support you staying straight. How could the last 2 years in prison away from your child not be enough to keep you away from that stuff? I am in tears for Jesa and her not having her Mother at an age that she should be the most loved and important thing around her. My hands shake with anger for the selfish decision of removing yourself from the one thing that gives you immortality. My knees are weak from the fear of having to explain why her mother didn't find a life of repeated happiness more appealing than a couple of short term pleasures.

I am not able to comprehend why and I did drugs half a life ago before kids, before responsibility of others. 

Can someone please help me make sense of this?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I am so disgusted and beside myself right now that my head aches.
> 
> Most of you know our story with little Jesa and working hard to help her mom get on her feet to have a positive influence and help her stay straight for her kid.
> 
> She got picked up about 1 am with another person in the car I got her and set up payments for possession of Meth and violation on curfew after 10 pm.
> 
> How can a parent choose drugs and the threat of loosing kids over a life with their kids with friends who are working so hard to help get you on your feet and support you staying straight. How could the last 2 years in prison away from your child not be enough to keep you away from that stuff? I am in tears for Jesa and her not having her Mother at an age that she should be the most loved and important thing around her. My hands shake with anger for the selfish decision of removing yourself from the one thing that gives you immortality. My knees are weak from the fear of having to explain why her mother didn't find a life of repeated happiness more appealing than a couple of short term pleasures.
> 
> I am not able to comprehend why and I did drugs half a life ago before kids, before responsibility of others.
> 
> Can someone please help me make sense of this?


Dang it Rick, what rotten news. 

I can't give you a reason for Jesa's biological mother to throw away the life you have been trying to help her obtain, except that meth eats up the brain of anyone foolish enough to use it. 

As you know, I have experience working with children who through no fault of their own are unable to reside with their biological family for various reasons. 

Like you, I cannot understand how most of those families can treat their children worse than most folks treat a pet. Heck, I think cows have a better life than many of these kids! 

I have had to accept that some people just can't be a parent, and shouldn't be allowed to keep a child. 

I have learnt two things 1) You can't help someone that doesn't want to be helped, and 2) you can't save everyone. 

I have long believed that Jesa is a very special child, chosen to do great things, when guided by her heart parents, YOU and your DW. 

I pray your anger and confusion at this situation helps you to see a clear path ahead.


----------



## Roadyy

She will continue to get the best I have to offer as long as I am allowed to be apart of her life. That I have no doubt in myself.

I just found the arrest report and it says she was in possession with intent to sell/manufacture/deliver. Doesn't say anything about it being in her system so I am not sure how that will affect her sentencing. If she was considered a user instead of a dealer then she might get lighter sentence. Albeit I think she needs the book throw at her for choosing the wrong high. Drugs instead of kid. 

I agree anyone can produce a child, not all can parent a child.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I am so sorry. Why people choose a drug over a child is beyond me. Especially one that is so addictive and destructive to the user as well as the people around them. Do you get an opportunity to take Jesa as a full time parent? She really doesn't need to be around that crap. Xcuse my French. Kids have a hard enough time in this world without a drag like a parent on meth. This is where I propose a good public whooping with a cane. The mother probably is past helping at this point. Sometimes it may seem cold, but turning them loose to their own devices maybe best. Otherwise you could get dragged down with them. I truly hope you can get custody of Jesa. She is really the main concern at this point. The mother has to really want to help herself before any positive comes out of her situation.

Rant complete - The mean ole lady on the mountain:twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Rick
> This is where I propose a good public whooping with a cane.
> 
> :


Concur. I thought of a good use for those new boots,as in a swift kick in the...:evil: Keep ahold of that little girl.


----------



## Celeste

Meth takes people by the soul and possesses them like a demon in a bad horror movie. It is doubtful that many people really get over it. 

I hope you can get permanent custody of the little girl.


----------



## Twalker

Roady
Know where you are coming from. We just lost my SIL. She was heavy into drugs and they were more important to her than her family or her health. She died of stage 4 ovarian and lung cancer because she was alway high and didn't want to go to the doctor. It is very sad. I am so sorry for what this is doing to you and your family. Prayers being sent out to you.


----------



## Roadyy

That is the sad part or maybe not. We aren't her biological family. We started out with my wife,our family, babysitting Jesa when she was about 6 weeks old while her mother was going through Tech college for Cosmetology and working a convenient store at night. Saw her through graduation was the only people there to watch her walk the stage. Then accepted Power of Attorney over the little one when the mother went to jail fall of 2013 and just got out Feb this year. Jesa just turned 3 before her mother was released.

My question is where is all of the family that should be fighting to take her away from us and raise her? I know the Dam's mother is in California, but the Sire's parents are here in town. The Sire himself is also in jail. No Aunts, Uncles,brothers, sisters or even cousins coming forward to lay claim to their family member.

Maybe it is just my family background that keeps me from comprehending such hand washing of a child when someone is already taking care of them. I would have to at least inquire and offer as a family member.


----------



## Blue

O Roadyy. I'm so sorry. I can honestly say that I fully understand your anger/hurt outrage/confusion, etc. This recent "family drama" we've been dragged through is a result of that horrible stuff meth. My own oldest son is missing again because of it. We've had him in rehab 3 times. Once for 18 months. He does ok for a while, sometimes as long as 5 years, then life's problems get to him and he looks for an escape. He turned his back on his son and his family just for a high. 

It's not the right time to be giving you recommendations because you have to find the right time. I can only tell you what we did.

Many years ago we adopted my sons first child. He and his girlfriend asked us to take the baby in and we said yes, with the stipulation that we adopt. We did and she's ours. She's safe, and being over 18 can decide for herself if she wants to meet her biological parents. She chose not to. She wrote a letter thanking them for making the right decision to find her a better home and wishes them well, but that is all. This wonderful girl even asked me to get a tattoo with her with the adoption symbol. So we have matching tattoos. Mine has her name on it and her's says "Because of you, I am me" I tear up every time I think of how much I love her.

This is a heart wrenching situation and all you can do is see to the benefit of Jesa's life as it will surely enrich your own as our daughter's did.

We're all here to listen.
:hug:


----------



## Blue

O and the job went well today. I work another morning shift tomorrow and then a closing. We'll se about the rest later. I only got in trouble once. (amazing for me) I didn't call for help soon enough. Everyone is very nice and helpful. TSC's philosophy is so much more customer service oriented then Walmart's. At Walmart all you can do is call for a manager or send the customer to the service counter. (frustrating right?) At TSC they actually allow us to help people. What a novel idea!


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

A less than desirable line of blood kin could lend a just and honorable judge to order a more stable family structure outside of legal blood kin more desirable for the child's sake. Just depends on what the extent of your resources and concern are. You can only do what you can do. Resources can truly limit what someone can do. Then you just have to leave it in God's hands. You, I know understand what I am saying. Sometimes that is the best way. I pray for God to give you wisdom and comfort you during this trial. It is very difficult, I am sure.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Meth takes people by the soul and possesses them like a demon in a bad horror movie. It is doubtful that many people really get over it.
> 
> I hope you can get permanent custody of the little girl.


Rick, I thought of the above, what Celeste has said, during work today. It's true, with meth (& other, even worse [if that's possible]) things that are now "on the market".

The people are addicts, true enough, but it's like they become the addiction itself, like they become the drug...like possession. The girl you knew graduating from cosmotology (sp) school doesn't even exist anymore. Her actions now show the drug has her, she IS the drug. Celeste is right, getting over it would be very, very rare.

As for the "family" (sic), we all know that families are built, they don't just happen. Love isn't a given. It sounds like these relatives just plain don't care...after all, you're the one footing the bills. They don't love her or want her.

Just my opinion. I'd like to be able to say I'll pray for the dam's recovery, but guess I'm just not that "good". What I'll pray for is that the legal avenues become clear for your & your wife to legally adopt Jesa as your daughter...since she already is, in your hearts & hers.

Kinda ("funny" isn't the right word...maybe odd) in retrospect, with this happening in your life, I remember thinking, when I saw a picture of Jesa relatively recently (can't recall if she was horseback or otherwise): "Gosh, that little girl has long legs for a 3 year old! What a rider she will be...Rick's gotta be able to keep her."

I've become long winded here. We all love you, brother, just know that, & give your wife a hug from us (with WARM hands, please!:lol


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I just found the arrest report and it says she was in possession with intent to sell/manufacture/deliver. Doesn't say anything about it being in her system
> .


JMO, again. If she's around it, she'll use it.:-(


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> O and the job went well today. I work another morning shift tomorrow and then a closing. We'll se about the rest later. I only got in trouble once. (amazing for me) I didn't call for help soon enough. Everyone is very nice and helpful. TSC's philosophy is so much more customer service oriented then Walmart's. At Walmart all you can do is call for a manager or send the customer to the service counter. (frustrating right?) At TSC they actually allow us to help people. What a novel idea!


Good on you, Blue, this job sounds nice


----------



## Happy Place

Rick I am so sorry to hear about Jessa's mom. I have watched meth destroy some of my students. They tell me horror stories, yet they go back for more. I wonder if her family (or his) has just had enough with the drug problems. It takes a huge toll. I pray for the highest good for Jessa.


----------



## Happy Place

*more horse time*

I successfully transferred hair from the gray horse to me! What a sweet boy he is. I only had a half hour and a metal curry, so I couldn't do a stellar job, but I got rid of lots and lots of really long hair. Nike is so thin that I had to just be gentle around his bony self. At one point I was rubbing mud off his face and talking softly to him. He dropped his head and let out a long sigh. I think he was telling me that it had been way too long since someone loved him. He turned and pressed his full face into me! It was just the two of us, standing in a field, talking and letting hair fly! He was so gentle and didn't offer any bad manners at all. He never walked away from me, although he certainly could have, he wasn't tied to anything.

On Thursday I will probably ride Buster again. I am planning on bringing out some soft rubber scrubby mitts to work on Nike again and maybe take him for a hand walk. He is so thin! BO only feeds hay (he's a hay farmer after all). The horses eat off of round bales and come and go from the barn at will. He really doesn't do much with them, except groom and get on once in a while. If I offered to buy food to help bulk Nike up, that would mean more chores for BO. I don't quite know how to approach him about it. He is not lazy, just very busy and in a tremendous amount of pain from an accident. He is actually considering a leg amputation because they can't fuse his ankle any more. I guess I could wait and see how Nike does now that the grass is greening up. He has only been at that barn for 2 weeks. He are a couple pics from today.
View attachment 625777

View attachment 625785

View attachment 625793


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I successfully transferred hair from the gray horse to me! What a sweet boy he is. I only had a half hour and a metal curry, so I couldn't do a stellar job, but I got rid of lots and lots of really long hair. Nike is so thin that I had to just be gentle around his bony self. At one point I was rubbing mud off his face and talking softly to him. He dropped his head and let out a long sigh. I think he was telling me that it had been way too long since someone loved him. He turned and pressed his full face into me! It was just the two of us, standing in a field, talking and letting hair fly! He was so gentle and didn't offer any bad manners at all. He never walked away from me, although he certainly could have, he wasn't tied to anything.
> 
> On Thursday I will probably ride Buster again. I am planning on bringing out some soft rubber scrubby mitts to work on Nike again and maybe take him for a hand walk. He is so thin! BO only feeds hay (he's a hay farmer after all). The horses eat off of round bales and come and go from the barn at will. He really doesn't do much with them, except groom and get on once in a while. If I offered to buy food to help bulk Nike up, that would mean more chores for BO. I don't quite know how to approach him about it. He is not lazy, just very busy and in a tremendous amount of pain from an accident. He is actually considering a leg amputation because they can't fuse his ankle any more. I guess I could wait and see how Nike does now that the grass is greening up. He has only been at that barn for 2 weeks. He are a couple pics from today.
> View attachment 625777
> 
> View attachment 625785
> 
> View attachment 625793


Oh!! Poor Nike, IU'm glad he is now in your hands.


----------



## Blue

He's seems a tad thin, but I agree, wait and see what spring grass brings for him. He doesn't look unhealthy or at risk. A little time. So sorry for your BO's woes.


----------



## corgi

Wow...I am surprised and sad to hear how many people have been affected by that horrible drug. It has become an epidemic.

I am not personally affected but someone I am close to just left his girlfriend of 12 years because he walked in on her injecting meth. She has been in rehab twice before but always goes back to the drugs. She has so much to lose but right now doesn't care about anything except the meth. She is young, beautiful, and so much fun to be around...or I should say she WAS all those things. He has tried to get her help so many times and she won't even admit she has a problem. She steals from him and anyone else she can. She isn't working so we suspect she is turning tricks to buy the stuff. So sad, but a person must want to change and if they don't, you can only hope they come to the realization before it is too late.

Rick, Blue, and anyone else dealing with this, I am so so sorry. 

HP- I agree, see what happens when the grass comes in. He may fill out quite a bit and also gain some muscle with you working with him!


----------



## corgi

Sorry for the double post. Don't know how that happened. 

Wow...I am surprised and sad to hear how many people have been affected by that horrible drug. It has become an epidemic.

I am not personally affected but someone I am close to just left his girlfriend of 12 years because he walked in on her injecting meth. She has been in rehab twice before but always goes back to the drugs. She has so much to lose but right now doesn't care about anything except the meth. She is young, beautiful, and so much fun to be around...or I should say she WAS all those things. He has tried to get her help so many times and she won't even admit she has a problem. She steals from him and anyone else she can. She isn't working so we suspect she is turning tricks to buy the stuff. So sad, but a person must want to change and if they don't, you can only hope they come to the realization before it is too late.

Rick, Blue, and anyone else dealing with this, I am so so sorry. 

HP- I agree, see what happens when the grass comes in. He may fill out quite a bit and also gain some muscle with you working with him!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sounds like many of us have been touched by this wicked drug in one way or another.....my nephew was clean, after being jailed, but now back at it. :-(

Roaddy so sorry to hear about this situation. From what I hear....with heroin and meth....it's either find God or you find a grave. :-( Not nice, but I am not good at beating around the bush.

As far as her 'family' coming to take her....with the way the two parents are....not sure if I would even *want *Jesato go to them. Often, and I can say this from my profession....often the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, and parents like hers, they may have parents like them. Would you want her to live in a land of drugs?

IMO She's much better off with you guys. I hope that it is God's will you get to keep her and love her. She is such a sweet child. 



Thanks for all the thoughts/advice/ideas on the chiro/massage. I think the same too.....if he's been out for a long time, which it appears he has, with everything else. His muscles are trained to compensate and whack him out easily.

I do need to take it slower...poor boy. I should know better, with my own personal experience. I just got excited!  At least we KNOW he can feel better right? IT will just get quite expensive to bring her in often.

It's already time for another 'pedi' for my two tomorrow. Seems like he was just here!

BLUE, happy for you and the job. Hope you continue to like it.

Speaking of getting in trouble at work....when I was a teenager, I worked at an egg farm packing eggs. It's hard work! Well, it was my first day and I couldn't keep up, but I was too shy to tell them to stop the conveyer belts......so the cartons of eggs started backing up....and when they backed up they start pushing on each other......and when they push each other hard enough.....cartons start popping off the belt!!:shock::shock::shock: EGGS everywhere!

I don't know how many dozens I broken. Luckily I didn't have to PAY for them! :lol::lol: The owner didn't yell too badly. Probably cause I looked like I was going to cry! LOL


----------



## LoriF

Rick, so sorry for the little girl, it must be pretty tuff on her. How old is she? 3? 

That meth is something else. I've seen people go through it and often wonder if it is a choice. In the beginning it was, but it seems that once it has gotten a hold of someone, it's tuff to get out of its clutches. There is hope though. Just try to let that little girl know she is loved. That's about all you can do.

On a lighter note, when I walked into the house this evening my african grey said "Hi beautiful. How are yoooooou?" lol I say that to her all of the time.


----------



## LoriF

Speaking of getting in trouble at work....when I was a teenager said:


> Sounds like an I Love Lucy episode LOL


----------



## corgi

Nicker, I just realized I never answered your question about how my girl reacts to the Chiro and massage.

Honestly, I find that keeping her moving is the best thing for her. I let her rest the day of treatment and then take it slow for a few days afterwards, but keeping her moving keeps her feeling good. I think it is because she is just riddled with arthritis throughout her body. The Chiro couldnt find her out of place anywhere except for some TMJ and at her poll, but he didn't think she would need repeated Chiro treatments. He advised massage and movement...


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker71 said:


> BLUE, happy for you and the job. Hope you continue to like it.
> 
> Speaking of getting in trouble at work....when I was a teenager, I worked at an egg farm packing eggs. It's hard work! Well, it was my first day and I couldn't keep up, but I was too shy to tell them to stop the conveyer belts......so the cartons of eggs started backing up....and when they backed up they start pushing on each other......and when they push each other hard enough.....cartons start popping off the belt!!:shock::shock::shock: EGGS everywhere!
> 
> I don't know how many dozens I broken. Luckily I didn't have to PAY for them! :lol::lol: The owner didn't yell too badly. Probably cause I looked like I was going to cry! LOL


:rofl::rofl:
I'm picturing Lucille Ball at the candy factory


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> I'm picturing Lucille Ball at the candy factory


 Yep...that's what it was like! :rofl:

The good thing? I was the only one who stuck it out. I worked there for 1 1/2 years while people came and went. I ended up getting the BEST job in that joint, and that is candling the eggs. 

Corgi, moving is good. Massage is good. I'll be curious to see if anything is 'out' next time she comes or if it's just muscular.

My back is currently hurting...mostly from scrapping out two winter dirty stalls.

I'll give him a couple days rest and try again.

I definitely should have taken him on an easier loop....but I wanted to see what he would be like on the hills. TOO SOON dummy! :-(

Got my new pad too..of course it arrived an hour after I left for a ride.....we'll try that next time, maybe tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## ASLacey

I appreciate all the responses to my question about how old is too old to buy a horse ...

And then are there others out there besides me who just say, "I love this horse" and I don't care how old he is, or what issues he has ... but I'm gonna love him forever anyway?

Are there people out there as crazy as me?

Just checking!

Lacey


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, forgot to mention....

Both my DM and I think Rainn definitely has a sparkle in her eye!! :thumbsup:

Soemthing is working!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ASLacey said:


> I appreciate all the responses to my question about how old is too old to buy a horse ...
> 
> And then are there others out there besides me who just say, "I love this horse" and I don't care how old he is, or what issues he has ... but I'm gonna love him forever anyway?
> 
> Are there people out there as crazy as me?
> 
> Just checking!
> 
> Lacey


That would be me and my two.....they both have issues....couldn't love them more! :wink: I believe they were given to me for a reason...I save them....and they certainly have saved me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> I appreciate all the responses to my question about how old is too old to buy a horse ...
> 
> And then are there others out there besides me who just say, "I love this horse" and I don't care how old he is, or what issues he has ... but I'm gonna love him forever anyway?
> 
> Are there people out there as crazy as me?
> 
> Just checking!
> 
> Lacey


Oh yes, it is very emotional time picking out a horse. Some know right away. 

Did you see the first picture of Roadyy's DD on her horse she picked out? He wasn't sure if they would buy Rowdy, but his DD was sure


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I am so disgusted and beside myself right now that my head aches.
> 
> Most of you know our story with little Jesa and working hard to help her mom get on her feet to have a positive influence and help her stay straight for her kid.
> 
> She got picked up about 1 am with another person in the car I got her and set up payments for possession of Meth and violation on curfew after 10 pm.
> 
> How can a parent choose drugs and the threat of loosing kids over a life with their kids with friends who are working so hard to help get you on your feet and support you staying straight. How could the last 2 years in prison away from your child not be enough to keep you away from that stuff? I am in tears for Jesa and her not having her Mother at an age that she should be the most loved and important thing around her. My hands shake with anger for the selfish decision of removing yourself from the one thing that gives you immortality. My knees are weak from the fear of having to explain why her mother didn't find a life of repeated happiness more appealing than a couple of short term pleasures.
> 
> I am not able to comprehend why and I did drugs half a life ago before kids, before responsibility of others.
> 
> Can someone please help me make sense of this?


Rick I deal with this every day, and making sense of it is impossible. Meth users are chasing the dragon. The very first hit they have sets the direction they will travel. First hit is generally a good feeling but the addiction is set. 
The dragon is that feeling which is generally a one time thing, and from then on its trying to get that feeling again. Chasing the dragon.

As hard as it may seem Rick there comes a time when you have to turn your back and stop being an enabler. Sorry friend, but being the person you are and careing so, you have inadvertently become the enabler by providing for her. This becomes her excuse to do drugs again. A little information for you that the ladies won't like. The biggest group of users of meth is women. Not the men. Its different than alcohol. To change a life it first starts with the friends. Now try and pry a drug addict away from their like minded friends.

Here is something else to ponder. I was a drug addict for 40 years and change. My drug of choice was nicotine I was a chain smoker and I mean a full blown chain smoker 60 a day no problem. Hell I stunk of smoke. 
I was a warden back then and one day I looked at the offenders drug addicts and realised I was no different. I was addicted to a drug, nicotine. So for the smokers amongst us, bet you are looking at yourselves in a different light now. That thought, and realisation. I was no different than the boys and girls I was managing on detention. I was a drug addict.

Back to your problem. Before I met Roslyn, yes I have used her name. The shame the shame she is no longer SWMBO I had an encounter with a lovely lady and I thought she was quite nice but there was a problem. She liked a wine or two. Not a problem, I have been known to have a beer or two, and on occasion three or four, but as time went by her consumption outstripped mine. Boy did it out strip mine and then there would be an argument. She would start it and I would respond with not bothering to visit and that was playing into her hands. Her excuse to drink.

Long story short after a few months and I was emotionally involved I paid for her o go into a treatment program. It lasted two days then I was called in the centre by the counsellors asked to take her home, she was not ready. Before they did that I was taken aside and the facts laid out to me. Through the months of the relationship I had become her enabler. I mad it possible for her to drink. Guilt trips, argument, financial assistance. I set her up in a clothing business, I paid for her treatment, I fed and looked after her son when she went on a binge. I drove her to her home that night and listened to all of her reasons and denial of her addiction. I dropped her off at her home and WALKED away. 

Rick do what you have to do for the child, but, WALK away from the mother. She will not change until she is ready. Your first responsibility is to yourself, so if you are right you can help the child and your own family. Sorry if its a hard line but addicts are a hard problem and they will drag you down if you let them. Only an addict can fix themselves, but only when they are ready to. 

cheers


----------



## Stan

aslacey said:


> i appreciate all the responses to my question about how old is too old to buy a horse ...
> 
> And then are there others out there besides me who just say, "i love this horse" and i don't care how old he is, or what issues he has ... But i'm gonna love him forever anyway?
> 
> Are there people out there as crazy as me?
> 
> Just checking!
> 
> Lacey


yes yes


----------



## Stan

*Swmbo*

I let her cook dinner tonight Thought why not she has taken notice of the instruction I have given her over the years. I know and acknowledge its a new experience for her but hell, sometimes you just have to let them go, let them jump into the deep end. Its a sink or swim situation.

Pickled pork, veg, potatoes and apple sauce. Home made apple sauce.
While watching the news, as us men do from time to time SWMBO busy in the kitchen. Off the subject a little do you know why we men designed kitchen cabinets with a recess at floor level. Its so the women can put there toes under the cabinet thus standing closer to the sink when washing the dishes. Back to the meal, a burning smell drifted out of the kitchen and I knew she had blown it. The apples had boiled dry and burnt to the bottom of the pot. This is not a first for her the last time I let her free in the kitchen we had visitors from the States. Had been down at the beach and SWMBO had forgotten about the food on the stove we arrived home into the house she shot and threw the pot out of the window. 

Did she really think I would not notice. I retrieved it and cleaned it the next day when the visitors were out. I'm a sensitive sort of man and did not want to draw attention to the burnt offering.

I am about to clean another pot, and I will do a Hollywood on it, milk it for all its worth, moaning about the work involved cleaning a burnt pot. Then when she goes to bed Ill fill it with water and boil it for half an hour and the burnt apple will soften and lift off. That's the next trick I will teach her once I get her settled into the kitchen.

Bugs is a little touchy wont let me near his head. It is most likely the wind keeping him on edge but he needs handling. Soon have the legal thing sorted then I can relax some.

Cheers All


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for all of the comforting and insightful responses from your experiences.

We went to the jail to visit her last night and to hear her side of what happened. Just as expected she wanted to be bonded out before they had time to get her on VOP today. Then started going off on some far fetched story of what caused her to fall off the wagon for the first time since being out,Not likely. We told her we couldn't bond her out because her parole officer said she was going to violate her parole today and she would only be arrested again. She tried convincing us she could talk to the PO and not be sent. Strange what that does to the brain. 

We didn't get to get into the discussion of what we are going to do about Jesa because she was too busy trying to convince us she can get out.

We will see what today brings and will visit her again Friday, I believe is the next visitation day, to see where she stands. I got the car to the house and hid out back with the battery removed since there is a key floating out there somewhere.


----------



## phantomhorse13

LoriF said:


> I have been investigating endurance riding, I just feel like having only a couple of days a week off isn't enough to do the conditioning it takes.


Most people only have a couple days a week to condition their horses. It is def doable if you (and your horse) want to!





Roadyy said:


> where is all of the family that should be fighting to take her away from us and raise her?


As so many others have said, not everyone has your concept of family and what it means. It sure sounds to me like Jesa is where she belongs now, regardless of blood relation. You mentioned having power of attorney for her from mom's previous issue with the law.. is that still in place? Jesa is so lucky to have you to watch out for her, so many kids in similar situations don't. :hug:


----------



## Roadyy

No on the POA. It ran out the week before she got out. The father of her oldest daughter took papers up to the jail with their intent to terminate her rights to the oldest daughter that he got full custody of while she was in this last year. He also got his legal divorce while she was in there too. He is not the father of Jesa, but because they were married when she had her and she didn't list the biological father on the BC he is legally considered Jesa's father. He disputed it to keep from being legally binded to her. 

If she is sent up then we will either have to get another POA or see if she stands behind her word and sign her over to us.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> No on the POA. It ran out the week before she got out. The father of her oldest daughter took papers up to the jail with their intent to terminate her rights to the oldest daughter that he got full custody of while she was in this last year. He also got his legal divorce while she was in there too. He is not the father of Jesa, but because they were married when she had her and she didn't list the biological father on the BC he is legally considered Jesa's father. He disputed it to keep from being legally binded to her.
> 
> If she is sent up then we will either have to get another POA or see if she stands behind her word and sign her over to us.


I hope she just signs Jessa over to you. It will save you both more heart ache. God bless you for being there for her. I know that it is a big responsibility.

Stan is right. We can all easily get in the mode of care giver and too quickly become an enabler. I was one myself. I was with a wonderful man for 8 years. He was also an alcoholic. I did everything to help him lead a "normal" life. In the end, I had to let him go. It broke my heart. I really felt that his sober self was my soul mate. Walking away was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. It wasn't a wake up call for him. He still blames (and hates) me. I don't take on that responsibility. He chose his life and I would not let him determine mine. He is a **** fine farrier too! Double loss LMBO!

Its beautiful out today, but windy. Is anyone else nervous about riding on windy days? I feel like a wimp. I was nervous just walking around. Please tell me it gets better. I need a shot of confidence. I think it will come once I know these horses better. 

side note. My sick hen died today, while I was at work. RIP henny penny, you gave us great eggs.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Its beautiful out today, but windy. Is anyone else nervous about riding on windy days? I feel like a wimp. I was nervous just walking around. Please tell me it gets better. I need a shot of confidence. I think it will come once I know these horses better.
> 
> .


HP, sorry about your little chicken...:-(
It's always seems to be windy out at Janice's, being out on the plains. Bailey dislikes the wind if it's strong, it makes HER nervous (which makes me nervous, so we're no good to each other that way). One time it was so windy Janice had me put her back & I rode Spirit instead, who can handle just about any kind of weather & can plop along in mud just fine; can't ride Bailey when it's even just a little muddy as she'll slip).

But the wind in general does make me a little nervous, but in a way it's good for me, as it heightens my awareness...like watching out for flying tumbleweeds or dreaded plastic bags (the weeds more likely out there, lol). You're right, once you know those horses & see how they feel about wind you'll be fine. I think the wind of course carries scents from elsewhere more, which is also why Bailey gets more wound up (as she can smell the stallions over at the racing stable 2 pastures away better...when she's in heat & it's windy, it's all over). She's super sensitive anyway & I always keep in mind she's half TB:shock:

The thing I dislike most about the wind is that I have trouble hearing Janice's instructions!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> If she is sent up then we will either have to get another POA or see if she stands behind her word and sign her over to us.


I sure hope & pray she just signs over. When I read your post this morning about you & your wife visiting her & all she could do was tell whoppers & beg you to bond her out, I admit I had a very cynical thought...that the thought of Jesa was nowhere in her head.:-(


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> I sure hope & pray she just signs over. When I read your post this morning about you & your wife visiting her & all she could do was tell whoppers & beg you to bond her out, I admit I had a very cynical thought...that the thought of Jesa was nowhere in her head.:-(


I thought this too. Very unkind, but I've been through the same conversations so many times with my son, … Well, you know.

Roadyy, life has placed little Jesa in you life. Hold on to her.


----------



## ellen hays

HP I am sorry about Henny Penny. You are probably like me. Can't help but get attached. Some people don't understand and just say 'it's just a chicken.' I boohooed like a baby over my last one I lost. Again, though, you took good care of her. Still hard to lose them.:hug:

And, yeah, windy days scare me to death. Seems like most horses get kinda of antsy in the wind. You are not alone re anxiety during windy days on horse back. Sometimes caution can be smart. We don't bounce like we use to.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> yes yes


I have to say, for Aslacey: if someone dumped an old horse in my life, I'd move mountains to care for him or her. I've begun to write poems, posted elsewhere, to the horse of mine that I don't have. Just sayin'.


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> HP I am sorry about Henny Penny. You are probably like me. Can't help but get attached. Some people don't understand and just say 'it's just a chicken.' I boohooed like a baby over my last one I lost. Again, though, you took good care of her. Still hard to lose them.:hug:


It's a little critter that we've accepted the responsibility for and develops a personality and character all its own. It hurts to lose one.


----------



## Happy Place

Aslacey- PULLLEEEZ! You can fall for any horse at any time. I am head over heals for a horse I loved on one time and am not even sure if he is sound! The heart wants what the heart wants LOL.

Honestly, how could you deny this face? I will have to get one when he hasn't rolled, with burrs in his forelock!

View attachment 626105


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Aslacey- PULLLEEEZ! You can fall for any horse at any time. I am head over heals for a horse I loved on one time and am not even sure if he is sound! The heart wants what the heart wants LOL.
> 
> Honestly, how could you deny this face? I will have to get one when he hasn't rolled, with burrs in his forelock!
> 
> View attachment 626105


HP I couldn't. What a sweetie. He would have hugs and treats all the time. I would spoil him rotten:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I know there is a lot of bad out there, but after today, I am convinced that there are good things too. Just want to share some happy. 

Today started out good. Overcast, but by lunch was sunny. Got some chores done and K texted me asking if I wanted to ride. Ah----yes. She wanted to ride Angel and let me ride Luigi. Love him. so said yes. She is trying to really take care of me with my new mare and wanted to work with her. Instead of going on the road, we took the trails. This one in particular is a bit challenging, but beautiful. I think she wanted to see how I deal with difficult terrain. What can I say, except that I am blessed. Luigi took good care of me and she was able to guide and evaluate me and Angel. I think we both passed. :wink: When, we got back, I was tired but took care of things and feed my critters and tucked them in. 

After dark, I went out to the porch and just sat there chillin out. Wow, the frogs were a courtin and the wipporwills were a calling. I could hear Angel chopping on her hay. Wow, life is good. The winter really taxed me. Remember that I am a wimp. But, hearing the night sounds and enjoying mild temps is a true reward for makin it thru the winter. I still remember the ice in the barnyard and fallin and having to pull myself up climbing the gate at 3 am. Ups and downs. Must appreciate all. It just seems to add quality to the life experience.

Have a great p.m. yall. 

God bless and keep


----------



## ellen hays

Hey you guys

One other thing to celebrate. My barn swallows returned this year to raise. This is the 5th year for them. Was getting worried, but they are here. :thumbsup: Woohoo


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, praying for a positive outcome from all the heartache. 

Sounds like the other "dad" is a responsible one, and hopefully the two girls will be able to keep in touch. 

I guess you have to walk a bit of a tightrope with Jesa's birth mom to keep Jesa safe. Good luck to you all. 

HP, sorry about the loss of your hen. :-( I hope having the horses to love on helps a little bit. Our critters sure do tug on our hearts! 

Ellen, YIPPEE! You are truely blessed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

What a long day yesterday. :?

Never got home until around 9:00. Had the farrier out, he couldn't get there unti 5:30, which was good, as I could get some work done, grab the dog, and head to the barn.

He was there nearly 3 hours! :shock: Put all new 4 shoe on Jay. Took the elevated shoes off of him. as showing me where his one heel is starting to grow down nicely, the other is still growing inward, but with these new shoes, it should allow for the heel to move and start growing straighter.

I'm trying to understand all this stuff....but being so new to me, it's still foreign. :?

I told him how Jay rode different after my longer/downhill ride. He believed since Jay is a navicular syndrome horse in the making the down hill ride could have been a BIG reason he was riding that way on day 2. IT would affect his ligaments that run down the back of his leg. Which btw, he LOVED having the massage therapist stretch that particular part of his body out! Uhg, never ending saga.

I have RS tonight, but hoping to at least get a little ride in to try out the new feet and new saddle pad! 

HP, yes, the wind bothers Jay too. I remember my mare would spook at EVERYTHING on windy days. :-( She was well trained too!

Roaddy, wishing the best scenario for your family and dear Jesa. 

I want to somewhat retract a statement I said earlier. I had said the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.....and that is the case in many cases.....but I was thinking of my sister. She raised 5 children.....one of the 5 fell into drugs....the other 4 are doing well. So, in that case, the apple did fall far from the tree. I believe I DO know why he went in another direction.....but that is a whole different story.

That's about it in my world....same stupid s*** going on at work. In fact, since I am 'highly sensitive' (TJ, I'm reading the book. LOL) I *really *felt some discourse on Tues. after I had been off a day. I did some digging to see why my 'sensitive' feelers were up....there is hidden discourse, stupid stuff going on....nothing that effects me, except I can 'feel' it. 

Have a wonderful day all! It's already THursday!! Where do the days go? OH MY!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

The wind never bothered me anywa.....ohh wait,,,what??!


Seriously though, I have never let the wind be a factor in how or when I ride. Same as any other weather, the horse and rider needs to be able to ride it. I used to see a lot of difference in their heightened awareness with wind, but after riding so much in it they don't really ride any different now than they do on calm days. Now if you are talking about 25-30 mph winds I'm sure they might be a tad different, but not enough to keep me from riding.


No new news on the other at this time. She is still in, but her boss made out her check to the first bail bondsman, but now she is not using them so she is asking to pay a different one. Her boss agreed to pay the new bondsman as soon as she gets the check back, but not willing to sign off as the responsible party for her while she is out.


----------



## Eole

Rick, from experience I don't think mother-child relationships are a must at all cost. In many societies, kids are raised by whoever has the best ressources and skills, and that isn't always the biological mother.

I was fostered around as a pre-schooler, then lived with my awesome grand'ma, then she was aging and we were placed with an aunt-uncle. I was loved, and that is the only thing that matters.

I was simply told that my mom was too sick and unable to take care for me and chose what was best for us. That was enough to know for a kid. I knew my mom and saw her at b-days and holidays. Jesa's mom is unfit to care for her, she's sick in a way too.

Jesa is lucky to have you and your family. To her, you are her family. Could it become a permanent thing, legally? Hope you can keep caring for her, if that is an option to you and your loved ones. :hug:


----------



## tjtalon

Today is my "friday", so relieved to be home. Had a crummy day, really, but crumminess mostly incurred by my own response(s) to the crummy stuff (read High Sensitive, Nicker; I really need to reread that book, self-understanding may help). I do get tired of pulling myself up by my way-worn bootstraps & doing okay, then have a day where I come home crying. Dislike these kind of days, so relieved I have 2 days off. Well, was just the day, so onward.

It started snowing this morning, will continue snowing/rain mix for the next 2 days. Glad to be home & not in it for 2 days. But, it was/is a pretty snow, since a Spring one. Took a picture in the back of lot 15 of the lilac bush w/the snow on it (Nicker, that bush is beside the tree where I got that picture of sun-thru-branches for you for Maggie). Pretty:




Btw Ellen, that is so cool that you got right on another horse, after so much angst getting to getting on your Angel. You're "right back on it", so keep on going. Congratulations!


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> It started snowing this morning, will continue snowing/rain mix for the next 2 days. Glad to be home & not in it for 2 days. But, it was/is a pretty snow, since a Spring one. Took a picture in the back of lot 15 of the lilac bush w/the snow on it (Nicker, that bush is beside the tree where I got that picture of sun-thru-branches for you for Maggie). Pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Ellen, that is so cool that you got right on another horse, after so much angst getting to getting on your Angel. You're "right back on it", so keep on going. Congratulations!


TJ Beautiful bush. I have several young lilac bushes I can't wait til they bloom. The bush looks frosty with the snow on the leaves. Very pretty.

Thanks you so much for the encouragement. I think things are going in a positive direction. Angel has a confidence issue like me, but she seems to be really coming around. Me too, lol. We really need the tardis to transport you down here. We would wear those trails out:thumbsup: 

I have to say that I am grateful to K for taking me under her wing. She is so knowledgeable about horses. We found that Angel has been trained to leg cues. She is very responsive. Now, I just have to learn the cues, remember them and get them right.:wink: You are way ahead of me in riding skills. I am finding out just how little I know about properly riding horses. Humbling experience. Thanks again for the support. Oh, and enjoy those 2 days. Have a good weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> . Angel has a confidence issue like me, but she seems to be really coming around. Me too, lol. :


She's looking for her leader, to have confidence in herself. Spoiling & cuddles don't cut it. She needs a leader and from what I've learned, that only comes from confidence w/in yourself...so she knows that you are "lead mare". This ain't a kitten or chicken or dog nor any kind of pet. This is a a horse, and more so, a mare. Apologies if I've given offense (& anyone else here can tell me likewise & I'll take it in stride), but, dear Ellen...her confidence needs to come from YOU, giving her direction. Is there somewhere you can take her for some groundwork? IMO, you both would benefit.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

I don't believe she is a cat or dog or chicken. Just like you seek guidance from Janice so I do the same from where I find quality experience available. Just so happens I am fortunate enough to have it from some one who is trying to help me. I am grateful. Dear TJ, her confidence will come from me. I will do everything I can to give her confidence appropriately and correctly. Thank you for your comment and opinion. I realize that she is an equine. I am learning to relate to this species more appropriately every day I spend time researching. Sorry I gave you the opinion I did. I was just trying to share some feelings. Thanx


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH MY GOSH!!!

Come to find out my RS student who went to EA got to MEET......Guy McLean!!!!

She has a picture of the two of them.....in our RS shirt no less! 

AND......He SIGNED IT if for her!

I'm so jealous!! LOL:lol::lol::lol:

AND....he asked what RS was! ANd she told him.:lol:

So happy for her.


----------



## Happy Place

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!
> 
> Come to find out my RS student who went to EA got to MEET......Guy McLean!!!!
> 
> She has a picture of the two of them.....in our RS shirt no less!
> 
> AND......He SIGNED IT if for her!
> 
> I'm so jealous!! LOL:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> AND....he asked what RS was! ANd she told him.:lol:
> 
> So happy for her.


 You should write to him, telling him about RS and how thrilled your student was that he signed the RS shirt. I bet if you asked, he would give your some ideas, maybe even Skype with you and the kids! Wouldn't that be cool?

I haven't seen the horses since Tuesday. Withdrawals!! Hoping to ride tomorrow. I'm also bringing in the heavy grooming arsenal to finish up Nike! He needs soft scrubbies badly! Gonna be 70 tomorrow yahoooo


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Corn is Growing, Dragon no longer Breathes.
We are reaching almost 70 everyday and no heat required.

Camper is green with algae and I will be cleaning soon.
It is nice, a bit more privacy and I can be out of the weather if needed.
I'll try to get some before and after pics, I've cleaned nothing yet.

Aquarium is unstable at this time.
CO2 gassed 14 shrimp and we had a burial at sea for them(toilet).
Fish are doing okay these days though.

Work has got me very busy lately, laboratory renovations going on.
Been liking posts as I can.

Wind was mentioned somewhere here.
All is good until the tree tops cut loose at about 35mph.
Crashing to the ground and the horses jump a bit as they fall.
Got to pay attention while in the heavily wooded areas.

Good Night All:


----------



## Eole

NM, Guy McLean knows about RS, so cool. Like HP said, I'd take a chance and email him.

Ellen, so good to know you're back in the saddle and happy in your life.



> CO2 gassed 14 shrimp and we had a burial at sea for them(toilet).


 :lol: I shouldn't laugh at this sad story, but can't help it...

TJ, I can smell your lilac tree, how pretty!



> I successfully transferred hair from the gray horse to me!


 He grows on you! Good job with the greys. You can give me lessons...

3 good news:
- Flooding (stable and house) finally stopped. Clean up in process.

- Cute grey mare had her pre-purchase exam Tuesday: it's a go! I drove to Vermont again. Car broke down in Montreal on the way there, made it to my SIL's. Got my car towed back home and was lucky to borrow SIL's car and made it in time. Waiting for papers to get her.

- First ride of the season today. Finally!:happydance:
Alizé was looky and super-charged, but still listening. Just 35 minutes up the road. I think she was as happy as I was.

Buttercup the grey mare, in her relax mood at home. Then lunging for the vet. And view between my mare's ears, best place to be.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nice looking horse Eole!!

WooHoo! Riding season is here for you!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, very proud of how far you have come with your horsemanship and recognizing you still have a ways to go just as we all do. Remember as much advice and experience as we bring to you, we have that much and more still to learn ourselves. 

Eole, glad the undesirable water flow has ceased and the aftermath is soon to be but a memory. Hope not much expense is caused by it. Great looking horse and glad you are getting some riding in.

MR, glad the camper is in good shape and only needing mostly a bath. Can't wait to see it at the camp site. I know you are ready to see it there with the horses along side it. Did you not have shrimp Shish Kabobs? Seems like such a waste or was it the Co2 contamination? hmm

MN17, so happy to see your program seed is being planted in a nationally recognized mind. If you do decide to contact Guy then maybe have a letter head with the RS logo on it so it triggers his memory and gives it the attention it deserves. Very exciting times!!!


Terry, I hope your 2 days give you relief from the stress of the week and you get some enjoyment to feed on the next week. Great picture of the bush.


ON the Jesa front. We would love to adopt her and there is a chance of it happening, but we are taking it slow and waiting to see what happens to her mother first. She was unable to get bonded out without someone using their lives as collateral due to her history of failure to appear. Her court date for these charges is May 12th so she is not a happy camper. We will see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, i pulled my foot out of my mouth & sent you a PM.

Nicker, that's wonderful to have the chance of beginning a communication with Guy McLean! Your student must be over the moon, how exciting.

Pretty mare, Eole!

MR, hope the aquarium mellows out.

Rick, I'm just afraid of losing my job right now. 2 days off will hopefully give me some perspective...and rest.

Hope all have a good weekend, Happy Friday..!


----------



## Roadyy

Terry, I will put in a prayer for you and your job. Hopefully things will work out for the best even if it doesn't seem like the best at first.


Oh, Ellen and HP I found something for you chicken lovers and could not resist sharing it with everyone on here. I did cackle a laugh at it.














I must admit that I thought it was a Chicken G-string until I looked at the picture on the package. :twisted::lol::twisted:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! I am in the middle of my 2nd 6 day work week. I have to work tomorrow on what is supposed to be the nicest day of the year so far. Clear skies and 80 and I am not the least bit resentful! (I am trying to convince myself of this)

We celebrated our 21st wedding anniversary last night by going out to dinner and then going out to the farm to play with our horses. I will post a few pictures.

It was a good day.

Tj- I hate to hear that you are worried about losing your job but I am glad you have a weekend to rest and recharge. I believe you are a lot like me and worry a lot when no worry is warrented, but as a fellow worrier I know there is nothing I can say to you to alleviate your worries! 😃. Hang in there!

Ellen, I am so happy you found someone to ride with and provide you with some guidance along the way! Enjoy it!

Rick, I think Jesa's mom not getting bailed out is a blessing. Maybe this will be a rock bottom moment for her. I know she has been in jail before but we can hope it is a wake up call.

Everyone else, I am waving hello!


----------



## corgi

My beautiful girl!


----------



## Roadyy

Daughter and I were going to try and sneak in a trail ride in the morning, but will be cutting the timing to close since she has to be at church at 2:30. We decided to forego the ride and just bring Rowdy to the barn with the others. Going to try and have him at the barn by 9 so we can have all morning to spend with them as they get used to each other in the herd.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Wow, I am starting to mold and mildew. I try never to gripe about the rain, but everything is so soggy. Hopefully, next week will allow me to till the rest of my garden and get some riding time in.

TJ Please don't worry. How many times have I gotten on a rant. We are family and get past things. Otherwise with all of my transgressions, I would have been disowned a long time ago. You only spoke your mind. I spoke back and here we are. Family always gets past the bumps in the road. As I said in my pm, I admire your endeavors. You have become an accomplished horsewoman. Just wish you were closer so we could get some trail time and I could tap into some of that knowledge. Please don't stop you advice and input, my friend.

Rick Chicken G-string! What. Where. Oh no. Do ya think I could train them to wear a harness. I guess the best candidate would be Peanut. She seems to be more accepting of me than the rest. Would be a hoot to walk thru town with a hen on a leash.lol Hope Rowdy is on track and all is good. 

Nickers That's awesome about your student and Guy Mclean. Having the RS t shirt on was really good for getting the word out. Good exposure is always a plus. Congrats.

Celeste Thanks for the suggestion of the riding pants. That may really help with keeping me in the saddle. I think I would like them better than tacky spray. May keep the spray for emergencies. Thanx.

Ladona Your diva is a beautiful girl. What a pretty face! Yeah, I think having K help me is going to improve my riding skills and confidence quicker. I am really happy with how things are going.

Natalie Buttercup is so cute. She has that sassy look about her. Hope the process goes smooth and you get her home soon.

MR Sorry about you losing the shrimp. I guess there is a fine line to walk caring for something like that. Glad the fish survived. Hope your camping and trail riding gets under way soon. I know you are ready to go.

I just want to tell ya'll how much I appreciate you. You have gotten me thru some low times. Thanks for being there for the good times.

Have a good evening.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Ghost shrimp 6 for a buck.
They are the cleanup crew and are fragile.

Was going to do a day ride this weekend.
F250 died on my wife yesterday, off to dealer.
Part can't be found till Monday. 
Stranded at home with a small truck.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley

Look what happened in NZ

Oarfish rarely wash ashore, but when one does the bizarre-looking sea creature usually creates a bit of a stir, as one did the other day on the southeastern coast of the south island of New Zealand.


It may be dangerous, don't let Buggs near it:shock::shock::shock: It may eat tomatoes. It may eat tomato eating horses!!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Stanley
> 
> Look what happened in NZ
> 
> Oarfish rarely wash ashore, but when one does the bizarre-looking sea creature usually creates a bit of a stir, as one did the other day on the southeastern coast of the south island of New Zealand.
> 
> 
> It may be dangerous, don't let Buggs near it:shock::shock::shock: It may eat tomatoes. It may eat tomato eating horses!!!!!!


Oh cool! Here is an article about it.

Article


----------



## Blue

O my gosh! That's amazing! I've never seen anything like it, and waaaay badder than my narwhales!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Ghost shrimp 6 for a buck.
> They are the cleanup crew and are fragile.


My sister gave me about 20 of those ghost shrimp. I put them in my tank that has guppies and other small fish. I haven't seen them since. It is a heavily planted tank. Either they are hiding or someone ate them.


----------



## Happy Place

What a great day today! It was so warm and beautiful. I got off work, played with my dogs then off to the barn! I rode for about an hour. I really just walked but when I got off my legs were weak! Wow am I out of shape. Buster Brown was a gentleman the whole time.

I spent some time grooming Nike, got some more shedding done and he just soaked it up. I slipped a halter on him and hand walked him for about 10 minutes. He has nice manners and walks along, not crowding, not trying to get ahead, just a solid citizen. The BO told me that when he picked Nike up, he was standing knee deep in muck. Poor guy skin and bones and standing in muck. What a hard way to make it through a winter that was bitter! I vow, he will never suffer like that again. I know that the BO will keep him safe, and I am pretty sure he would give him to me, if it came right down to it.

I tried to take some decent pics, but Buster is an attention hog! He blocked me almost every time I tried to get a pic of any other horse! 
View attachment 627178
Buster

View attachment 627186
Buster Brown

View attachment 627194
Lee Lu

View attachment 627202
Nose blocked!


----------



## Stan

The oarfish is unusual however we do get the giant squid down here Trawlers have pulled them out of cook straight. That the piece of water between the north and south island.

Just to make you all feel better, its raining, and getting colder, but we had to let go sooner or later. Enjoy your riding in warming weather.

Cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Hadn't planned on it....but when I walked out of the building yesterday the weather had improved greatly, so I went for a ride!!! 

Jay moved out nicely....well....should I say....on the way *home* he moved out nicely. :evil: The ******.....

It was dinner time when I took him out. He did his best to walk as slow as he could and turn his head and look back towards the barn as often as he could. :twisted:

He's done that one other time...and it was at dinner time. That boy loves his food!

Used the Wonpad. I swear I could tell it was a different pad under the saddle. Is that possible? It felt....I don't know...more solid? I didn't see a difference in him, but I guess the neoprene heats up and forms to their back. We will continue use and monitor. 

Another nice day weather wise is on the docket here today.....71* and SUN! 

MR, when is your first official ride? Can't wait to see that new camper!! I would be going saddle crazy if I were yo!  I alsways used snails in my aquarium for clean up. They did multiply.....but they did their work!  And they were hearty.

HP, so happy that you are getting some horsey time in now.  Great photos.

Ellen, way to go! Keep truckin' along. 

No word on the cushings test yet. SHe said a week to ten days. 

Rainn's mammary gland is flaccid and back to normal size. VERY little comes out. It has NEVER been normal size since I have owned her!!!! EVER! This is incredible!

Here are some pictures from our ride yesterday. SUN! Warmth! Feels so good! Notice....it's greening up here!

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

I thought this might put a smile on yalls faces.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Phew.................my heart is beating hard......

OK, I did it.............

I sent Guy a message including pictures of my student and him as well as my "band of misfits" in their shirts! 

Come what may:wink:................RIDE STRONG my fellow peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

I accidentally started a thread with the little owl picture. So I will probably have a visit from a moderator. Oh nooooo. Oh well. I guess if that is the worst thing I do today, maybe everything will be ok.:shock: Just bumbling around and having a good time. Guess its getting close to time to get the bungy cord out or build a very high fence around my place. Would hate to get lost out there in the great big world during one of these not so lucid moments. :rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Way to go Nickers. Who knows, you just might do a Skype or even a meeting with him. Would that not be neat!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> I thought this might put a smile on yalls faces.


It did, Ellen, thank you!

Nicker, that's wonderful...hope he answers you! One thing leads to another...

I'm just doing laundry & the other chores. Later today I want to see if I can make braided tassles on the end of the lead rope...for a further get-along-there butt-popping reminder.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> I accidentally started a thread with the little owl picture.
> :


I think anyone can start a thread...we just can't create another account...


----------



## Koolio

Happy Weekend everyone!!

The weather has been lovely here this month. Yesterday we got some much needed rain, but it only lasted an hour or so. The grass is coming green any my pasture is clean! I have had Sam out twice this week riding. 

Today we are going to visit the historic mounted regiment at the military base for a tour of the barns and to watch their first of the season practice. These are The Lord Strathcona's Mounted Troop. Similar to the RCMP musical ride, but originally part of the Canadian military, not the police force, and the last military mounted troop.

A cool story about the LS troop is that DH and I used to live and rent a farm where we cared for a string of polo ponies for a doctor. Two of her horses were home bred (the rest from Argentina) and so DH and I used to ride these horses when they were young to help in their training and to put some fitness miles on them. Truco, the horse DH rode was too large for polo and ended up being sold to The Lord Strathcona's Troop. He was a beautiful Sorrel Thoroughbred gelding, like all the other LS horses any we were excited for him to go to his new job.

We saw a horse at Spruce Meadows about 13 years later, all decked out and mounted by he LS troop captain standing watch at the main gate, and so we asked about Truco. Well, it turns out the horse in front of us was the one and only Truco! Truco ( renamed Somme after the battle) had achieved the highest honours in the LS regiment!! The captain said Somme was one of the best horses he had ever had in the regiment and I think he was impressed when DH told him he used to ride Truco when he was a youngster.

Truco would be about 25 years old now if he is still alive. If he is still alive, I wonder if we will see him today? I don't know where the LS horse retires their horses to, but I definitely plan on asking!

If you are interested, here is a link to The Lord Strathcona Horse troop.

About the Mounted Troop


----------



## Blue

Koolio, how cool is that?! Not only to see the horse years later, but find out that he did so well. Kinda heartwarming


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Enjoyed watching the video. I hope Truco is there and you can see him. What a nice visit that would be.


----------



## tjtalon

"When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping...". So, I did. Was way tired of sewing up the butt on my ancient jeans tights (got to where the stitching just makes more holes...they needed to be trashed 2 yrs ago). Found Kohl's is having a huge discount day, so got new black "jeggings", a pink & gray light sweatshirt & a gray t-shirt w/ little teal//pink/orange parrots "flying" on it. For "at home" wear (bit by bit, my ancient clothes being/going to be replaced). The t-shirt is underneath here, but wanted to share a pic, just for fun:



The sun has just come out for awhile, has been gone for days. Supposed to rain/snow/whatever later, but sun now is very nice. Starting in on work for my lead rope butt-popping addition, which right now involves cutting a great deal of corded string to length. Good project for me, as is creative & horse oriented. The workplace is threatening to drown me, anyway that's how it feels...all I'm gonna say about that (thank you, Forrest Gump). Hope to get a better perspective this week. Can't lose the job, need the paycheck.


----------



## Happy Place

The horses are getting wormed next week. Nike doesn't seem to be wormy but you never know. You can see his entire back bone and ribs. I wonder how long it will take to put weight on. I bet I won't get to ride him all summer. I know I don't want him to gain too quickly, but I really like this guy and I wanna see what he knows! I think I will do some internet searches to find some games and exercises we can do to help him get fit while he puts weight on. LOL BO will really think I'm crazy, remember he is old school cowboy. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I finally caught a minute between rain showers and went on a short ride. Only 1.1 miles. We have had 5 inches or rain this week. It is so muddy that the footing is dangerous, so I rode down our dirt road which is pretty stable, and then along the paved road that leads to the trails. My horse actually did pretty good. She was unhappy when she stepped in a mudhole that she felt like she was stuck in, but she calmly followed my directions and moved to higher ground. Good girl!

We rode by ourselves and she was ok with it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I finally caught a minute between rain showers and went on a short ride. Only 1.1 miles. We have had 5 inches or rain this week. It is so muddy that the footing is dangerous, so I rode down our dirt road which is pretty stable, and then along the paved road that leads to the trails. My horse actually did pretty good. She was unhappy when she stepped in a mudhole that she felt like she was stuck in, but she calmly followed my directions and moved to higher ground. Good girl!
> 
> We rode by ourselves and she was ok with it!


I am glad you were able to ride, we've had the same weather and even though the sun came out yesterday, it was still a mud hole everywhere. Way too slick to ride. The horses were sliding just trying to navigate the pasture...no way to get the trailer out either, and no where to drive to that isn't muddy. 

These days, I miss shows. The rig wouldn't get stuck on the pavement at showgrounds, or even the stone drives, and we had arenas to ride in. 

The good news is, my gardens looks wonderful! They look like they have been lovingly cared for, and I haven't been doing much except a bit of weeding. 

Mostly have been stuck inside cleaning, and I really need to have a huge yard sale, or make a few trips of donations to the thrift store. Where did all this stuff come from???


----------



## Koolio

Anita and Celeste - you could send a little wet stuff our way. It has been dry and windy here. For the past 3 years we've had snow until May, but this year, it's been pretty much gone since the beginning of April. I worry it will be a drought year and hard on the plants and hay prices. One of our farmer neighbours has already seeded! It is so tempting to get out and start our gardens, but we know that around here, the last frost can come as late as June.

As for clutter, I just made my list of items to go through and purge last night. We are overdue for a trip to goodwill and a trip to the dump. What does everyone due with extra tack, etc? I have a bucket full of old cheap English riddles, reins,breastplates, etc that need a new home.

Yesterday's visit to the mounted troops was great! I was impressed with how much and how well the boys did after only 4 months of riding experience. All of the riders are trained soldiers and belong to the regiment (which is the largest tank regiment in Canada). They volunteer for 1-2 year terms to become part of the mounted troop. While the salaries are paid by the Canadian forces, the horses and everything else is covered by charitable donations. All the infrastructure in the barns etc is built by the troops. Most of the riders have no experience with horses and learn to ride bareback first. With only 4 months of riding, they showed us some amazing moves with 16 horses all coordinated and moving in unison. We saw about 50% of their musical ride routine in practice. Their first public performance will be the end of May.

One sergeant has been with the troop for 9 years. He would be like their "master of horse" and interestingly, served in Germany under the command of one of our friends who came with us to the event. I asked the sergeant about Truco / Somme and he remembered him! He also remembered Somme trying to roll with a rider on him (he used to do that with DH all the time). Truco has long since been retired, but we don't know where he went for if he is even still alive. The horses don't retire with the troop, but usually take on new jobs as companion animals or sometimes trail horses. It was a great day!

I also rode both Sam and Koolio yesterday. Wow, Sam is feeling good!! We had a hack through the neighbours fields and he wanted to go, go, go. I let him canter a ways and he wanted to put on the afterburners so I let him just a bit. Sam is funny, because when he gives it, he doesn't go much faster, only louder. Holy thundering hooves! I swear I could feel him yelling Woo Hoo!!

Today is cleaning and clipping day. Sam is so hairy and hot, I think I am going to roach his mane and trim his Clyde feathers off. I'll have to take before and after pics, but he sure looks handsome when all trimmed up.

I hope everyone has a fantastic day and enjoys some magic horse breath!


----------



## Happy Place

It was 76 yesterday! I got into a garden and cut down a bunch of raspberry bushes and an old non flowering rose. Mostly a bunch of stickers, OUCH! We have raspberry bushes all along our property, so for his one garden, I am working on eliminating them. I would love to clear it all out and put a gazebo up. DH wants to add a three season room instead. I think the gazebo would be cheaper and a quieter place to go, away from tv etc in the summer!

I am starting some seeds today. I got sugar span peas, bush beans and zucchini. I should be able to transfer them outdoors in about 2-3 weeks. We are gong to try straw bale gardens this year. Have to get them set up by next week so they can start decomposing before planting. Should be interesting.

No riding for me today. Too much to get done and then it will start raining. Why can't we contain the rain to just work days? LOL

Koolio- do a google search for therapeutic riding centers. Over here, they are mostly non profit and they all use English tack. They may welcome your cast offs.


----------



## Blue

O how I wish I was a gardener. Would love to have fresh veggies, but I don't have that type of "thumb". Keep trying to talk hubby into laying out a garden. He's good at it, but just doesn't have time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I would be happy to send this rain to you Tracey!! It is just too much, and comes on my days off every time. I think we will have a big problem getting a good hay crop this year. Right now too rainy and the grass is growing too fast. 

I took an extra day to go trail riding and couldn't do it. 

Those mounted troops sound really wonderful. Did you get any on video? Would love to see some. 

Did you say frost in June??? Do you have a summer at all? 

I think a greenhouse would be the answer. 

When is the puppy coming?


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> O how I wish I was a gardener. Would love to have fresh veggies, but I don't have that type of "thumb". Keep trying to talk hubby into laying out a garden. He's good at it, but just doesn't have time.


 
It just goes to show If you want something done you have to do it your self. Or you are not offering the right enticement. Try going on strike. No more cooking. It may work but then if he is like me and can cook he may only plate one meal each night. His.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> What does everyone due with extra tack, etc? I have a bucket full of old cheap English riddles, reins,breastplates, etc that need a new home.


We donate this kind of stuff to a local 4H group. The kids either use the stuff themselves or sell it. I figure it saves me the hassle and gives them a boost.



I FINALLY feel almost normal after a week battling the stomach bug from hell. My insides finally decided to stay on the inside Friday, but working all day put me on my butt by the end of my shift (which was scheduled to be 6 hours and wound up being 12). I had to work yesterday as well and that shift also went several hours over. Sucked at the time but I will appreciate it in my paycheck. I ate my first 'real' meal in a week last night.. had been surviving on chicken soup and rice previously. Amazing when a plain grilled chicken sandwich on a toasted bagel is an exciting meal. :wink:

DH and I got the boys out for a nice leg stretcher today. I am still not feeling exactly right, so it was like I had to learn to ride all over again. George was full of himself, which didn't help the situation any. But I managed to keep him between myself and the ground, so I am calling the ride a success.





























Tomorrow it's back to work, but rain is also coming so I likely won't mind.


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - this article made me think of you and your new business.

Federal government to fund horse therapy for injured veterans | CTV News


----------



## Koolio

Weekend pics...

Lord Strathcona Mounted troop










Practicing the pinwheel










DD and I out ride out at our local equestrian trails with Sam and Himmy this afternoon.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- nice pics! Thanks for that article. I wish the US would get on board with this. That is one of the reasons why I want to offer it free to vets. No insurance here covers this type of therapy yet. I really hope at some point that I have to put boundaries on my free services. Until it impedes me taking paying clients, I'll accept any vets. That's my plan any way.

We have rains and high winds for the next few days so no horse or bike time. I am trying to train for a century ride in late June. If I don't get ride time, I'll never make 100 miles!


----------



## Eole

Koolio, Sam is a special horse, so resilient. when are the puppies born? Do you get to pick?

AA: risk of frost here is until June 6th, we don't sow before. Greenhouse is in our plans. I have a picture somewhere of green trees full of snow on June 2nd 2001, while we were clearing the future pasture.
I usually start seedlings inside in March-April, but I'm not doing a garden this year, for the first time. With work, farm, and the new horse to train, it will be too much.

PH, glad you're getting over that stomach bug. I loved the big grey you rode, what a gorgeous cross. Since you're invited to ride her again, I'm hoping for more pics.

Celeste, is it your P.Princess who's behaving so well on your own, or your good old mare?

Yesterday it SNOWED most of the day (it melted TG). So I groomed 2 horses, one dog washed, dried and trimmed (my scottie, now he looks the part, rather than a short hairy black rectangle). 

Today was cool, perfect weather for riding. Alizé was back to her normal relaxed self.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - yes, Sam sure is a special horse. I am so grateful to have him back in my life and doing well for an old guy. Hopefully with some luck and good care we will have him around for a while yet. I plan to give him a good haircut this week and will take pics. He is handsome when he is all trimmed up.

Puppy update:

I have chosen the litter of pups that was born in early March. They are all fawn, 3 males and 4 females. Neither of the brindles have bred yet. The pups are now 6 weeks and in a few weeks the breeder will do some temperament assessments and an evaluation to determine which will go to a show home. They won't be homed until 10 weeks. I expect (hope) we will meet our new puppy around mid May. I am getting so excited!


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> Celeste, is it your P.Princess who's behaving so well on your own, or your good old mare?


It is the official Psycho Princess! I have been working really hard with her in the arena (at least until it turned into monsoon season). I think that it is starting to pay off.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> It just goes to show If you want something done you have to do it your self. Or you are not offering the right enticement. Try going on strike. No more cooking. It may work but then if he is like me and can cook he may only plate one meal each night. His.:lol::lol::lol:


O where to start? I've tried gardening. Didn't go well. DH planted all kinds of good stuff. What I didn't manage to kill died of natural causes. Really don't know what the problem is. Give me an animal. I'll deal with that.

And BTW, plenty of enticement. I've been on strike and they all learned a valuable lesson. They were all stomach sick for about 2 weeks until they finally asked me to get back in the kitchen, they'd do anything I wanted. :wink:

But, I know my limitations. I don't garden. Anything. Ever.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> O where to start? I've tried gardening. Didn't go well. DH planted all kinds of good stuff. What I didn't manage to kill died of natural causes. Really don't know what the problem is. Give me an animal. I'll deal with that.
> 
> And BTW, plenty of enticement. I've been on strike and they all learned a valuable lesson. They were all stomach sick for about 2 weeks until they finally asked me to get back in the kitchen, they'd do anything I wanted. :wink:
> 
> But, I know my limitations. I don't garden. Anything. Ever.


Don't give up. I'm sure you can learn. First things first. Weeds like acidic soil so raise the PH to 6.8 and above. Now plant a carrot seed, don't forget to water it. I find that's one of the main reasons that stumps growth. Not enough water. On second thought sow 3 seeds just in case there is a crop failure. That's something I used to pray for when I was much younger and testing the waters so to speak.:shock:
Do you think I'm taking the micky out of you. Now really do you think I would do that.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

Ok Stan…… what's PH?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Natalie, when is the new horse coming? Can't wait for more pictures.

So, if June 6th is the end of frost season, when does it begin again? August? 

It is typical southern spring here, warm and muggy when it is not raining. Highs in the low to high 70's, haven't broke 80 yet. Summer is Hot and Humid, in the 90's, so willing to wait on that...have been thinking again of a camper on a lake for weekend fun...would be nice if I could afford it!!

Tracey, that pinwheel looks very good! Sam-the-Yak looks adorable! 

Only 4 more weeks for the new pup :clap:

PH13, so glad to hear your innards have recovered. Sounds like you are still a bit shaky though, hope you are better soon. 

It's been so long since I rode, I probably forgot how too. Dangit. 

Blue, it took me a while to grow anything here, and I still loose a lot to bugs (the crawling kind, not Stan's Buggs) keep trying, cheery tomatoes are the easiest to grow. 

Right now I am watching my rubarb very closely, all this rain is good, but once it gets hot that stuff molds in a minute. I may just pick it green.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, the new owner of Drambuie found a way to clean the ointment off her hands. War Pony!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Ok Stan…… what's PH?


Blue, you know PH...she has those lovely Arabians, three dogs, rides endurance? I have no idea what she has to do with the dirt, but maybe Stan will explain more. lol


----------



## Stan

I am presently deep in thought on how to explain PH or what it means or how many meanings I can attaché to it.


----------



## Chumbawumba

Hi, I am 43, I owned a horse when I was much younger not long returned into the horse world 1.5yrs ago with my husband who is a complete novice but picked it up really quickly.
Unfortunately I have not been riding for the past 5mths since I test rode a lease horse who had bad manners and have compression fractures in my back. My PT recommends no riding for 1yr to completely heal, I am very impressed with my progress and I am 85% better stroll on November 
I am in need of some advice and not sure if it is ok to post here since I haven't done much posting & was unsure where to ask my question, I wonder if some one can point me in the right direction.
We are interested in buying a horse property, we want to increase the size of the small arena but if we do we will be interfering with a driveway that needs to accommodate the fire dept. The driveway is 16ft wide we wondered is there something we can place over this area that we run over in order to protect the horses legs. The area we would need to cover would be 16ft x 12ft approx.
Not sure this is even possible but just thought to ask.
Thank you


----------



## Stan

Chumbawumba said:


> Hi, I am 43, I owned a horse when I was much younger not long returned into the horse world 1.5yrs ago with my husband who is a complete novice but picked it up really quickly.
> Unfortunately I have not been riding for the past 5mths since I test rode a lease horse who had bad manners and have compression fractures in my back. My PT recommends no riding for 1yr to completely heal, I am very impressed with my progress and I am 85% better stroll on November
> I am in need of some advice and not sure if it is ok to post here since I haven't done much posting & was unsure where to ask my question, I wonder if some one can point me in the right direction.
> We are interested in buying a horse property, we want to increase the size of the small arena but if we do we will be interfering with a driveway that needs to accommodate the fire dept. The driveway is 16ft wide we wondered is there something we can place over this area that we run over in order to protect the horses legs. The area we would need to cover would be 16ft x 12ft approx.
> Not sure this is even possible but just thought to ask.
> Thank you


What's the drive made of and what will it do to the horses legs. Are you concerned about jarring as they transition from soft to hard surface


----------



## Stan

Just viewed another episode of Game of Thrones. The announcement with it said it was being screened at the same time in the USA.

As I live almost a day into your future I thought I could tape the show and post it on the forum. That would mean you all could view and tell your friend all about it then watch it on Monday night at 8-30pm for the second time, which is Tuesday in my world.

It does feature some great horse shots. So would be in keeping with horse forum don't you think. 

Well its time to chase SWMBO around the paddock again. Not sure what I'll do if I catch up to her.

Cheers all.

And just for the new comers what ever it is I'm looking for in my avatar. I still haven't found it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone! 

Just a quick pop in. Much magic horse breathe tihs weekend. 

Have a good day. 

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. We have been getting a lot of rain as well. The pasture is just now starting to drain and they are calling for more. 

Tracey, glad you enjoyed the mounted show and got some info on Somme. Can't wait to see the pup you get.


MN17, great luck on the contact with Guy and Rainn looks comfy.


HP, Buster and Lu look like they are enjoying you in their life. Keep up the great work.

Dawn, glad you are on the mend and got a successful ride in. Hope the mending continues.

DD and I went and got Rowdy to bring back to the pasture with the rest of our boys. He is definitely the bottom of the herd as even Doc has shown dominance over him. He actually did a beautiful charge and 4 leg sliding stop at Rowdy that truly impressed me. He was laying down near the feeding area this morning when I pulled up and none of the others tried pushing him off like they have been. Guess they are starting to find their places with the new member and I am sure there will be more of it before it is settled all the way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rowdy looks bigger than I thought he was...and Roadyy, I am seeing lots of spots 

I'm having a bit of trouble with the Roadyy/Rowdy thing. Has your DD considered a name change?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chumbawumba said:


> Hi, I am 43, I owned a horse when I was much younger not long returned into the horse world 1.5yrs ago with my husband who is a complete novice but picked it up really quickly.
> Unfortunately I have not been riding for the past 5mths since I test rode a lease horse who had bad manners and have compression fractures in my back. My PT recommends no riding for 1yr to completely heal, I am very impressed with my progress and I am 85% better stroll on November
> I am in need of some advice and not sure if it is ok to post here since I haven't done much posting & was unsure where to ask my question, I wonder if some one can point me in the right direction.
> We are interested in buying a horse property, we want to increase the size of the small arena but if we do we will be interfering with a driveway that needs to accommodate the fire dept. The driveway is 16ft wide we wondered is there something we can place over this area that we run over in order to protect the horses legs. The area we would need to cover would be 16ft x 12ft approx.
> Not sure this is even possible but just thought to ask.
> Thank you


Welcome and hope you recover soon. 

As to the driveway situation, nothing I know of can be used to cover the existing drive, however if the FD is ok with it (they may have easement rights) the drive could be changed to a horse friendly surface with some sort of combination of stone & sand. Many arenas are made of that type of surface, and it is able to be driven over (not fast). Then you would have to change the whole arena to the same mix. 

Could cost in the 10K range easily, especially if you don't have construction equipment or experience. 

Cost wise, i think it would be cheaper & easier to just ride in the pasture.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, glad you're getting over that stomach bug. I loved the big grey you rode, what a gorgeous cross. Since you're invited to ride her again, I'm hoping for more pics.


I was supposed to be riding that mare in a ride (her first attempt at a 50) this coming weekend, but we decided it wasn't in her best interests since I am still not feeling 100%. Now looking at a ride in June hopefully for her (her owners will be going west in May, which is too far for me).. stupid flu!!




Blue said:


> Ok Stan…… what's PH?
> 
> 
> 
> AnitaAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue, you know PH...she has those lovely Arabians, three dogs, rides endurance? I have no idea what she has to do with the dirt, but maybe Stan will explain more. lol
Click to expand...


LOL. Seeing as I am also brown-thumbed, my main interaction with dirt comes from attempting to find the grey on the mentioned Arabs. :wink:

I have been told I can be quite acidic though.. maybe that is what Stan meant?! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I asked her about a name change, but she said for now it fits him as a youngster full of spunk. He is not dangerous in any way outside of just being a 5 year old that was not handled til he was 2. Then he had to be weaned from momma, learn to be haltered, load in a trailer and haul down the road all in the same day. They really nice woman we got him from babied him and allowed some bad habits to form. She kept them from getting worse, but didn't stop them or correct them completely. So you could say he is more like a 3 year old in maturity. 


I will do as much riding of him once the waters subside and hopefully do him like I did Little Man. The trainer had a lot of personal issues going on at home and was unable to fulfill her end of the bargain so we only paid half to cover boarding while he was there. I understand what she is going through and know her abilities with horses so I know his lack of growth while there wasn't due to lack of knowledge. She is our friend first and foremost so we talked about everything and have no hard feelings about what didn't get done. 


He still has bad brakes and terrible reverse which is almost a mirror of Little Man when I started riding him.


----------



## Blue

Good morning! Welcome Chumbawumba. You've come to the right place if its answers you're looking for on any question at all. Is the property in question one you're looking at? or one you already have? Perhaps a wide angle photo of the area in question would give a little more clue as to what you are looking to do. Hope you heal soon. I've done that. Got thrown and landed on a rock. Those compression factures hurt!

Stan, we're watching Game of Thrones but have to wait for Netflix so we're about a year behind. We pay enough for satellite TV so we can get Nascar. I refuse to pay more for a small amount of shows that we'd actually be interested in. BTW, I read the book many years ago. Excellent read.


----------



## Roadyy

Oh, guess I should also update on the Jesa front.

Her mother was indeed violated on parole so she will not get out before her court date on the 12th. She asked us to get the guardianship papers filled out and witnessed with no ending date to cover us until then. 

DW and I are seeing the maturity in her from the last time as she is taking full responsibility for her being in there instead of blaming everyone else for not helping her. She knows we were there trying to help every way would could and understands that. DW went to visit her Friday afternoon to let her know about the VOP status and said she took it pretty good and was talking about how this was all her fault and had no one else to blame because she knew she had better options, but didn't choose them. This will be the last informative entry on that other than the results from her court date and what may change in our status with Jesa. At least with this guardianship papers we don't have to worry about anyone being able to take her away from us and putting her in a bad situation.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, Cant wait to see pics of the puppy. Kudos to the breeder for not sending them out until they're a little older. I always worry about the ones that go to a new home so soon. That extra 2 weeks or so can really make a difference in their overall well being.

Anita, Rhubarb! I miss rhubarb. Love the stuff and used to be able to get frozen rhubarb here but haven't been able to find it for years. Wonder why that is?

Roadyy, I notice in that pic that you have electric tape for fending? Do you have to introduce a horse to it? Or turn them out and let them get a hit from it? My son just installed his and is planning to move his horses over there this coming weekend. He talked to the previous people there and was told that because they had "introduced" the horses to it it became hard to walk the through the gate piece of it. Thoughts?

Phantom, glad you're feeling better, but also glad you're not pushing it. Some of the "flus" can really sap you. I doubt that Stan was referring to you as acidic. He's usually more subtle than that, although he did say that I was manipulative once! Hmmmm…..

Roadyy, just read your update and it sounds like you're doing everything you can. The rest is one step at a time, right? :hug:

Well, I better get off the computer. I think I'm addicted to this thread and need to break that! The job is going well. Everyone is really nice and I feel that I'm fitting in well. However this whole job thing is really interfering with my life! As my schedule will change weekly I'm needing to really plan well for my riding time.


----------



## Roadyy

We started with a low voltage charger and a single rope strand around the top rail. They quickly figured out that the fence was indeed a stopping point and stayed away from it for the most part. Then we moved up to the 20 mile charger as they started winter coats and now they stay on a 20 mile charger. I've had the handles on the wire for gates and the first time or two they snorted at the idea of going where they remember being shocked, but soon learned that as long as the tape or rope was not across their path then they were safe. I took the time to secure their confidence by walking them across the area several times without the tape in place til they stopped hesitating. Now they see me drop the handles and are ready to go with no worries.



AA, I too thought he was a tad smaller than the other boys, but after the first trail ride together I soon realized that is not the case.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I need some advice. Up all night thinking and tossing and turning. The other day we went for a trail ride. I think part of the problem was the bit I was using. K needed her Kimberwick so I used one with a shank. The front that dumped all the rain was coming in. We rode down a trail and then hit the road. We were encountered a very loud truck that came around the curve. The horses were standing since the curve created a blind for the driver. When the truck came around the curve Angel went ballistic.:shock::shock::shock: K was riding her thank goodness cause if I had, oh well I don't want to think about it. She was able to bail. After the truck passed, she got her in a ditch and got back on without any mishap. I have been studying the situation. My final thought is that she has a very sensitive mouth and the shanked bit agitated her. That grew and when the loud red monster appeared around the corner, it set her off. Am I on the right track? I have been looking at calmatives. One that doesn't appear to be a gimmick is a product called Thia-cal. Thiamine, calcium and magnesium. She is so calm most of the time, then when she does encounter a stressing situation she shakes and quivers and sometimes reacts. The last contact with C was her bringing her horse over after taking it to the farrier. Angel was as calm as she could be until the truck 350 Ford diesel pulled and her horse whinnied. Angel went ballistic. I was standing next her after putting the saddle on and almost got plowed over when Angel spun around to look. The other instance where she exhibited the same reaction but of lesser intensity, was when K rode her down to her place and one of her horses came galloping up the hill. Scared Angel and she spun. The very first instance of this behavior was when K tried to ride her down the road by herself. She eventually went but at one point she did spin around. I hope this gives a complete idea of her issue. She's great on the ground and most of the time in the saddle. I don't wait to give up on her, but I don't want to get hurt. No trainers around here any more because of liability insurance. It would be very difficult to do any different than work with K. I really have confidence in her abilities. Would like to think that this is a removable obstacle. Just want to know what yall think as I am getting ready to order a Kimberwick bit and a calmative. Thanx


----------



## Blue

Good morning Ellen! I'm so glad you're getting out and riding. I understand your issue though . Really not sure she needs a calming effect. If she's calm the majority of the time then it may be that she needs confidence to deal with the instances that set her off.

Its been my experience that riding past a pasture or enclosure that has strange horses, my horses will react the first time going by. After that, they know they're there and we walk on.

Traffic on a blind curve is another story. Some horses just don't like it and some just need to know that you're going to keep them safe. They have excellent hearing and I'm sure that she heard the truck coming and was perhaps looking for "leadership". 

You're right about the bit though. I've had many horses that would over react to a harsher bit. It's the rare one that can carry any bit in their mouth and not get upset. Much depends on the "hands" of the rider.

On the road, is it possible to cross to the other side so you and she have a further line of sight? Not only for you, but for traffic to see you? 

Curious to read what others with more experience have to say.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, good luck on the Jesa front. I am not familiar with the legal ramifications, but "Guardianship without an ending date" sounds like she is now your child. :happydance:

Planning to see about shipping the saddle today, if the rain will hold off. Don't want to try to carry a saddle in a wet box...

Ellen, the shank bit could definately be a problem. Is K a hyper kind of person? Calm people = calm horses. 

Call C asap to discuss the situation. She knows the horse best. 

Blue, I haven't been successful yet with this rhubarb; I've had this plant going for three years. Last year it was looking good, just starting to turn red, and suddenly the ants attacked the leaves, and the stalks rotted overnight. 

I think it is too hot and humid here, but all this rain has caused it to really shoot up fast, plus kept the temperature lower (lack of sun). I see it occasionally in the store, but it doesn't look good and is very expensive, so I never buy it. 

I love, love, love the stuff, so going to keep trying. Up north it grows like a weed. We need a contact person there that will ship it to us!!


----------



## Roadyy

I also disagree with the need fora calming agent other than experience with the upsetting situations. 

The first time I Road Trusty along the main highway(231) he was a complete jitterbug and we were 20 feet from the pavement. I then backed him up against the tree line at about 40 feet away and made him stand there and watch the traffic go by. It took about 30 minutes of him fidgeting to finally start calming down and stop paying attention to the traffic. No I can ride him 3 feet off the pavement with no reins in my hands using only seat and leg cues and be completely confident that he is listening to my cues and not the traffic.

Break out the tractor and ride back and forth by her paddock til she is completely ignoring it. I think I remember you saying you have a tractor. When she is no longer paying attention to it then the next time K is over then have her walk her past the tractor and fire it up as she gets near it. Do that a couple of times to get her used to startling sounds that happen real quick. 

If you can lead her up close to where there is a fair amount of traffic then tie her off to a nearby tree and let her figure it out for herself. When she starts ignoring the traffic then hand walk her back away from the traffic and rest 15 minutes before walking back up there to it.

Little Man was the one who liked to spin and get away from the scary traffic. I just made him keep spinning until he got tired of it. Now he will occasionally want to back up a step or two, but that head stays straight.lol


----------



## ellen hays

Hey yall thanx for responding. 

K was riding her and she is very calm with animals and people. I even feel comfortable with her where I am very insecure around people. She also has a great deal of confidence. She is soft with the horse verbally and physically. I am watching all the time trying to learn from her. She's a very nurturing spirit. 

As far as traffic, I left this out of my story, but after the truck event, a car came down the rode and Angel did fine. I have even cranked the tractor up while in the barn while she was in her stall and at other times drove it around while in the same pen. She didn't come up to it, but didn't react. On the way out that day the red truck incident, some traffic passed while we were on the paved road. The came up behind us and Angel was fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## ellen hays

I went ahead and ordered the bit. She has done so well with the Kimberwick, and it does have a curb chain for leverage if needed. I also, really appreciate the advice and input from yall.


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, I would file that in the surprise folder as if a Turkey had flown out from under her feet. It will either pass with time and experience with loud trucks popping around corners and things as such. My boys will clear about 3 feet in either direction when a deer or turkey spook within a few feet of us then snort and settle right back into the ride. The more experiences you allow her the less she will think of them. 

Being really effective with a soft and firm one rein stop will ensure that her spins do not turn into bolts. The more you stay calm during these episodes the quicker she will calm down.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanks Rick, 

This might have been a one time incident. Maybe using the softer bit will keep these situations down to a minimum. I was watching her that day and could see that the bit we were using was agitating her, where before she had done so well. I think the upset when C came over was because Angel was really attached to C's horse when they pastured together and Angel still remembered her. Yep, I think if I can afford it this month, I am going to get some riding pants that have a panel on the seat and legs that grip, just for those situations in the future. Meanwhile, will continue to build confidence and work with Angel.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy I definitely like your idea of making them continue to spin when they try that. 

My recent experience with traffic with my mare who HATES traffic this wouldn't have helped. She does reasonably well if she can get off the road several feet. But on our little country road there are places where there is barely 3'. I had her beginning to trust me near a road when one day in one of those narrow sections a truck came straight at us, didn't slow, didn't move over, nothing. As he passed us barely a couple feet away she did a head toss/spin/mini crow hop. I was furious. When I got her head back I'm ashamed to say I turned in the saddle and showed the driver what I though of him with a hand signal. I know he saw it because he tapped the break and started to slow. I think he thought better of coming back though. Now I have to start all over with her on traffic and not looking forward to it. There are more and more people moving to our little neck o' the woods and the traffic has gotten bad. Scares even my old trusty gelding. That is why I choose to trailer out so much. Takes longer, but is much safer.

Ellen, that info does help in determining Angel's issue. Sometimes it's a specific sound of truck, or even the sun's glare off of a chrome piece that can set them off….. or it could have just been a fluke. Lots of those happen too.

Roadyy is right. Experience, experience, experience. Calm, calm, calm.


----------



## Celeste

I like Rick's idea about letting her see more traffic. I had a horse that had lived way off of the road for years. She spooked terribly at trucks. I moved her to a pasture that was right by a highway with lots of trucks. The best grass was near the road; it did not take her long to ignore them. By the way, that was the gentlest horse that I ever owned after we got over the truck thing.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Blue. I have a feeling the sound of the truck and the bit was an issue that caused her to get stressed. I noticed when C came over that Angel recognized that engine sound as well as the horse neighing. A day or two afterwards the UPS guy drove up (large diesel engine) and Angel came running up to the fence. I am just wondering if a little of this could be similar to separation anxiety. I feel sorry for Angel missing that horse so. I would get another animal, but with my fencing I don't think it would be feasible. Around K's horses, Angel seems calm and content.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Celeste. Will try to recruit people with loud trucks. Could very well desensitize her to avoid problems in the future. I am hoping a good deal of it was the bit. Will have the Kimberwick in a few days. I think getting riding pants with the nonslip panels will help a great deal re my confidence.


----------



## Chumbawumba

*Arena Over Driveway*

Hi Stan,
The driveway is asphalt.
Thinking if we leave the driveway in place to accommodate fire department and then add deeper footing over that area to protect horse from laminitis.
Not sure that is sufficient humm!!


----------



## Roadyy

Ran across this picture I haven't seen in a long time and thought I would share it with you all. Yep, I am a daughter's man and it is as bad as any Daddy's girl you will see.

4 years ago this was her 25 hp ride.









Now 4 years later this is her 1 hp ride.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

My my, how fast they grow. Adorable little girl and now, very beautiful young lady. I know you feel blessed having her. *You are!!!*


----------



## Happy Place

I agree with Rick. Angel may need exposure and a calm hand. No horse is completely bomb proof. They are hard wired for flight. Only experience settles them.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Roadyy I definitely like your idea of making them continue to spin when they try that.
> Roadyy is right. Experience, experience, experience. Calm, calm, calm.


Blue Thanx. I thought about getting her in an enclosed area and just getting use to doing a one rein stop and going around to get use to the motion. If I got comfortable with it maybe I would not feel so apprehensive. What do you think. I saw CA doing that type of exercise on one of his videos. I had rather feel the sensation of going around and being comfortable with it before actually getting in a real situation to use it as a safety measure.


----------



## Roadyy

I know you asked Blue, but I hope you don't mind me responding to the question. I wouldn't constrict it to an enclosed area. You can do it right in the mounting area or where you have room to make three or four forward strides at the walk. Get her to walk then practice putting both reins in one hand to choke up on one or the other to pull her around. Practice in both directions at a walk to help her understand the training so that when you have to use it on a ride then she will know what you are asking her to do. Less stress on her during a time she is feeling stressed. Hope that made as much sense in writing as it did in my head.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> I need some advice. Up all night thinking and tossing and turning. The other day we went for a trail ride. I think part of the problem was the bit I was using. K needed her Kimberwick so I used one with a shank. The front that dumped all the rain was coming in. We rode down a trail and then hit the road. We were encountered a very loud truck that came around the curve. The horses were standing since the curve created a blind for the driver. When the truck came around the curve Angel went ballistic.:shock::shock::shock: K was riding her thank goodness cause if I had, oh well I don't want to think about it. She was able to bail. After the truck passed, she got her in a ditch and got back on without any mishap. I have been studying the situation. My final thought is that she has a very sensitive mouth and the shanked bit agitated her. That grew and when the loud red monster appeared around the corner, it set her off. Am I on the right track? I have been looking at calmatives. One that doesn't appear to be a gimmick is a product called Thia-cal. Thiamine, calcium and magnesium. She is so calm most of the time, then when she does encounter a stressing situation she shakes and quivers and sometimes reacts. The last contact with C was her bringing her horse over after taking it to the farrier. Angel was as calm as she could be until the truck 350 Ford diesel pulled and her horse whinnied. Angel went ballistic. I was standing next her after putting the saddle on and almost got plowed over when Angel spun around to look. The other instance where she exhibited the same reaction but of lesser intensity, was when K rode her down to her place and one of her horses came galloping up the hill. Scared Angel and she spun. The very first instance of this behavior was when K tried to ride her down the road by herself. She eventually went but at one point she did spin around. I hope this gives a complete idea of her issue. She's great on the ground and most of the time in the saddle. I don't wait to give up on her, but I don't want to get hurt. No trainers around here any more because of liability insurance. It would be very difficult to do any different than work with K. I really have confidence in her abilities. Would like to think that this is a removable obstacle. Just want to know what yall think as I am getting ready to order a Kimberwick bit and a calmative. Thanx


Weather can put a horse on edge though the spinning around to see what's coming up behind can also be coming from you but generally I think the horse is self protecting. Its facing the unknown.
Stella used to shy or try to face what alerted her as well as hit 40 miles an hour in a single bound:shock:

Their were three problems I found. (1) was she was being taken out of her comfort zone. Cattle drives on roads where there were milk tankers and other large trucks also topdressing planes. doing things she was not farmilar with. That was a ride from hell as I also had not encountered those issues on horse back. Ever been in a situation where you automatically ducked from a low flying top dressing plane going over head. Now do it on horse back and see what the horse does. On the second cattle drive she improved and by the third low flying planes did not bother her OR ME WHEN I WAS RIDING HER.

Trucks and cars appearing out of nowhere also had a bad effect on her and she would spin and face them. It put the ****s up me as well so when on the road I to was nervous.

Third was the going from 0 to 40 in one stride and sideways to boot she also did not like being tied or restrained. I don't like being tied or restrained either:shock: Barn sour was also another problem she would be fine with a group but not on her own.

Problem solving was expose her to what she feared over and over.
Take her out on her own even if it meant leading her for a while.
Getting rid of MY fear that was the big one.
As I got better with her and more in command she settled. She had become the herd leader because she could not relying on me. I was reacting to her in advance and she could feel and see it.

Being nice to the horse and treating it as one of the family is great but it is also a problem A horse has to know who the boss is and show respect by knowing its boundaries.

You may have inadvertently allowed the horse to make decisions and it goes from there. 

Stella taught me a lot What a girl but I digress.:lol:

Bugs tries it on from time to time I do the food in the bucket trick and it helps remind him of his place. A bit like what SWMBO does


----------



## Stan

Rick reminded me of the one rein stop. I had forgotten I taught that to her and Bugs and with Stella it did work well. Buds just turns in a circle on the spot. But I think he does that just to show he can. He is a different kettle of fish. :?


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Would like to know the feeling of going in circles and how to brace before I get into that situation. She I am sure would like to understand what I am asking. So thank you. I guess I go to close areas thinking it is safe. I always forget that comforts me but may not be best for a prey animal. I keep forgetting. Will just make that practice in the area of my mounting block. Thanx


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> one day in one of those narrow sections a truck came straight at us, didn't slow, didn't move over, nothing. As he passed us barely a couple feet away she did a head toss/spin/mini crow hop. I was furious. When I got her head back I'm ashamed to say I turned in the saddle and showed the driver what I though of him with a hand signal.


Why be ashamed? That driver more than deserved your hand signal!!

Last fall, I actually chased someone up the road to the stop sign at the corner to give them a piece of my mind after they passed me (on Sultan) close enough I could have touched the side mirror ON A BRIDGE. The vehicle was one of the rattly, noisy township maintenance trucks--imagine ladders and shovels, etc barely tied on! By the grace of God Sultan didn't spook or spin, because if he had we would have gone over the edge for sure.

The guys in the truck didn't know what to make of me as I cursed them up one side and down the other for their stupidity as they waited for a break in traffic. I was so mad I actually went down to the township building after my ride and spoke to the supervisor about it.. guys in the township trucks now give me a lot of space if they happen along then road when I am riding! :twisted:


ellen, I agree with the advice others have already given you. get comfortable with a one-rein stop, then just slowly work on exposing Angel to traffic. I think the deep engine noise of trucks seems to be more upsetting to horses than normal car engines.


----------



## Roadyy

Go to the local park and straddle the brace on the mary-go-round then have someone spin you slowly without holding on with your hands or squeezing the bracket with your thighs. Then have them rotate between shoving it to speed up and grabbing it to slow down without warning while you try to stay over that bracket. Best way to describe a good practice. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Stanley 

I hope I have not waited too long to get back into riding. I will persist. I can not imagine being on a horse while a low flying plane buzzes us. Also, from what you say, it sounds like a mare reacts differently from a stallion or gelden. She is different in how she deals with things. In respect to petting and cuddling. I am refraining from treating her as a pet. Another mistake I may be making is being a herd mate that scratches the withers. I may be placing myself in an equal or subordinate position. I may be undermining my position within the herd trying to make her feel comfortable. Thanx for bringing these things to my attention.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Mother nature was in rare form this morning. We had some storms come through with hurricane force winds and even some weird green lightning (never seen it be that color before!). But once the sun came up, what a difference!

The view across the field beside the house as I was leaving: 











DH's family farm as I passed on my way to work:











Even following me on the interstate:











The colors were SO vivid.. the pics don't really do them justice. Sure wish I had my good camera with me inside of just my phone!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen I still scratch my boys...err..the horses in a grooming manner.uhmm... err.... 


Yea, anyways don't worry about that part of join up as that is good bonding. It's the little things like letting them get one stride ahead of you with their head while leading or being in your space while going in and out with the feed. You know about those things.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Thanx for the suggestion of the merry go round. That would be a good way to experience the forces involved and prepare in a safe and more predictable way. Will be looking for playgrounds with some similar contraptions. Thank you.


----------



## ellen hays

Stanley I will work on being ready for the one rein stop and progress to introducing her to things that make her uncomfortable. I agree that exposure to things desensitizers them. I definitely want her to know that I am there and will protect her. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ellen hays

I will get out of the way. I just want all of you to know that I really appreciate you all. I don't want to fail myself or Angel. Thank you for helping me keep this in a beneficial perspective. I sure tend to over focus. You have kept me on track and going forward. Thank you.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> ." In respect to petting and cuddling. I am refraining from treating her as a pet. Another mistake I may be making is being a herd mate that scratches the withers. I may be placing myself in an equal or subordinate position. I may be undermining my position within the herd trying to make her feel comfortable."
> 
> This was all I was trying to say the other day, but I said it badly & insulted you (didn't mean too). But...I don't think scratching withers is a bad thing at all, finding that "sweet spot", but, JUST FOR MYSELF, as a learning greenie-newbie, I draw the line when a horse tries mutual grooming (learned that fast, when a gelding school horse [Addie] decided I was one of his mares-in-the-band. I think Janice let me go ahead & learn that one on my own w/out correcting me, since she witnessed it. It worked).
> 
> In your recent adventures, Ellen, all I can say is kudos on the education!
> 
> I try to learn from everyone here. Hope things have sunk in/are sinking in.
> 
> On that note, would someone have the time to explain the one-rein stop? Janice has me stop by breathing down, sitting deep in the saddle...so far. The one-rein stop may be an advanced thing for someone in my position.
> 
> I started to write some other stuff, but deleted it. Suffice to say, posting now is better than unplugging from this forum right now. Just around the corner might be some good horsey news to share, ya never know
> 
> Rick, Nicker, Celeste, Ladona & others have always been right: I just need a good trail ride, in a leader-controlled situation on a good 'ol plodder, just to BE on a horse without pressuring myself to learn, so that I can enjoy what I HAVE learned. It's on the wish-list (controlled by time/opportunity/$$, all of which are at present in short supply).
> 
> Thanks for listening.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ You didn't insult me. I just didn't understand. I was being sensitive that day and should not have reacted as I did. I am sorry. Forgive me for making you feel bad. I still say that you have come a long way and I can learn much from you I would really love to see you have your own horse. That would truly make me happy. If anyone deserves that, you do!


----------



## ellen hays

TJ This is one of the few things I know. One rein stop is using one rein to pull the horse around into a circle. This disengages the hind quarters and prevents the horse from bolting, bucking or rearing. Julie Goodnight also has a technique that is good. Won't go into it. 

Have a good nite.


----------



## Happy Place

One rein stop, check this out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BWm2sz52sc

This is good too!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orrf8RXsqCY


----------



## ellen hays

HP That was a great video. Will save it to refer back to.. Thanks


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Rick Thanx for the suggestion of the merry go round. That would be a good way to experience the forces involved and prepare in a safe and more predictable way. Will be looking for playgrounds with some similar contraptions. Thank you.


I would be afraid of getting tossed off by the merry-go-round! :lol: be careful who you pick to do the spinning...


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks HP & Ellen for the one-rein stop info Watched the vids. That's what I did when I had my crash w/badly spooking horse, but didn't put my leg onto his haunch (left side) to engage his hindquarters, because I didn't know at the time to do that). I'm sure I just yanked his head, in my mind to turn him in a circle & engage his feet. I didn't have his mind & knew it, knew he was thrusting to jump the fence...that's when I lost my balance (such as it was, which was nowhere) & bailed off the left side (sorry, knowledgeable horse-people; I knew he was going to jump the fence [he did] which would've possibly killed me...I knew bailing in the unbalance/throw would hurt me. It did. I'm alive. It's what I did at the time).

Thanks for explaining & vids for the one-rein stop. I had no business being on that cowpony (16 hands & truly spun "on a dime",lol! Gads...that's when I was impacted with their power...good lesson, that! )

(Ellen, thanks for your wishes, but unless I win the PowerBall, I will never have my own horse. I just want to really know how to ride & to be around them. Always have.)


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> I lost my balance (such as it was, which was nowhere) & bailed off the left side (sorry, knowledgeable horse-people; I knew he was going to jump the fence [he did] which would've possibly killed me...I knew bailing in the unbalance/throw would hurt me. It did. I'm alive. It's what I did at the time).


Not sure why you think a knowledgeable horse person would think bailing vs dangling off the side of an out-of-control horse jumping a fence was a bad choice. :shock: I did the same when Gamer was running at the fence blindly during one of her episodes.. she wound up bouncing off it vs rolling over it (which is what I was fearing) but I sure as heck wasn't staying on her back to see if my guess was right!


----------



## Roadyy

Got in some riding on Rowdy this evening working on his brakes and reverse. He wants to do right and each time I praised him for the right thing he responded great.


----------



## Blue

Have to say these things while they're in my mind.

In regards to how you relate to your horse. I sometimes tell people that are having a hard time becoming "lead mare" that the horse is a member of your family sure, but more importantly, they're an employee. You tell them what to do and they do it. That's their job and we may have to teach them, but it's still a job.

One rein stops. Ellen, when you said enclosed space I'm sure you meant simply a controlled environment. Any area will do as long as you're comfortable there. Start slow at a walk and one rein. You won't get a stop, but you'll get a turn. Pick up on one rein and press with the opposite leg. That way you're pushing her with your leg through the door that you've opened with your rein. Arrgghh! It's difficult to explain. Wish I was there. 

When you're comfortable step up to a trot. This is where your practice takes time. The response times are different and take time to get used to. You're going to pick up one rein on a side AWAY from danger (opening a door to escape) and bring her head around and press with the opposite leg (sending her through the door). At first be gentle and slow to get "feel". Soon you will tighten you turn to a stop, just not too fast. The faster your horse is reacting, the slower you need to respond. I know that's counter- intuitive, but its true. Your instincts will react initially fast, but you're turn will ease a little. Doesn't make sense until it actually happens to you. :think:

Roadyy is right. Practice each side. But you have to imagine danger. At some point you coiuld enlist a friend to create a danger. This will not only let you practice your one rein stops with will go so far as to desensitize Angel that you may never need a one rein!

And Stan is absolutely correct in stating that weather can play a factor. Horses are wicked sensitive to outside influence. Especially mares! This is where your employer/employee relationship comes in. You care very much for your employee and want her to be safe, but she has a job to do and you expect her to do it.

I've rambled enough.

You didn't wait too long to get back into riding any more than I've waited too long to learn to garden. I WILL grow a tomato this year. It may only be one, but it will happen.

Instead of a playground you could go to a local bar with a mechanical bull and ask them to set it on spin! :twisted: (after a few beers)

Phantom, incredible photos! I love extreme weather! But here in sunny Az we can afford that luxury right?

TJ, I would have liked to have seen that experience of mutual grooming. Janice was right to let you learn it yourself, but its a weird feeling isn't it? Good news? Do tell! 

The one rein stop is needs to be learned not only for the rider but for the horse. It doesn't come naturally to everyone. The whole principal is to just get them disengaged and listening to YOU instead of what they bolted from to begin with. And a bolt is different from a spook! A bolt is a mindless runaway, a spook is just that. A startled moment. But the horse needs to be taught from the beginning what it means. My internet is being weird and wouldn't let me watch the you tubes that Happy posted. But this thread keeps going on while I had to make dinner and feed so a lot has been posted. 

We gave you lots to think about Ellen. Rest easy, you're doing fine. Angel seems like a good horse just needing leadership in new situations. The good news is new situations only happen once! After that, they're old hat!


----------



## Stan

Lots of ways to learn the one rein stop. I learnt very quick when SWMBO yanked on an ear It pulled my head around real fast and stopped me dead in my tracks.:shock:

As for the horse I teach it on the ground and it can be done in a halter.
Attach the reins to the halter and stand by the shoulder gently jerk in the rains until the horse turns in that direction and as soon as it does stop. Let it return and do it again Small gains each night Both sides. each night getting it to give it head willingly and bending right around to touch its sides.

Next is in the saddle getting it to give its head right to your toe so you can lean down and touch its nose. Both sides. What you are teaching the horse is its a safe place to be for horse and you.

Now bugs he thinks its a great idea to spin in a circle, Bugs has a short back so spinning is easy for him and an experience for me. Thank god I was sitting in a tucker I had a handle to hang onto. He will get better its just time and training. I learnt it, the one ear stop. 

Back to work 4700 words so far and only half was through Its a Long document.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Not sure why you think a knowledgeable horse person would think bailing vs dangling off the side of an out-of-control horse jumping a fence was a bad choice. :shock: I did the same when Gamer was running at the fence blindly during one of her episodes.. she wound up bouncing off it vs rolling over it (which is what I was fearing) but I sure as heck wasn't staying on her back to see if my guess was right!


That comes from when I first started looking for a horse forum group elsewhere (not even HF), before I came across this one. In introduction I briefly described the crash & my total greenhorn-ness & was ripped to ribbons w/comments like "I NEVER would've done that" & "You SHOULD'VE done this" etc etc. Apparently the responders totally missed that I had no clue! I remember KNOWING in those nano-seconds that if I'd tried to stay on when he went for the fence & jumped, that I might be killed. Anyway, that's where that came from...:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. I hope everyone had a decent nights sleep. 


Not much to talk about this morning so I will bid you good day for now.


Ellen, I hope we didn't overwhelm you yesterday with all of our talk for you. We care so much for each other and want to help each other the best we can.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, I would have liked to have seen that experience of mutual grooming. Janice was right to let you learn it yourself, but its a weird feeling isn't it? Good news? Do tell!


Blue, in brief, before I leave for work:
Had only been at Janice's 2 or 3 times. Addie loved to be groomed & when he started tucking his head around me/rubbing my back I thought it was sweet...until he started pushing me with his head/grabbing my shirt/moving me over with his body. Somehow I figured out quick that he was getting dominant on me. That's when I asked Janice what to do about it & she told me why he was doing it & how to correct him. (He accepted my "back off" education, with a twinkle in his eye. He was an amiable sort of guy:?)

That education came in handy with a boarder's horse that loved to run up for a big hug, because his owner let him all over her. When he finally startled me enough by suddenly skidding behind me for a "hug" I backed him up, arms up, told him to "Back! STAY!!" & he stayed rooted to the spot while I finished mucking his pen. When I went out of the gate, he was still standing, motionless, so I had to go in & release him.

Janice was amused by that story, but just said "I never let a horse into my space without my permission, it's always MY idea, not theirs".

My first lesson on "horse needs a leader" (which continues, of course) & Janice let me learn it on my own, pretty much. I think she was proud of me, actually.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, the temps are crisp this a.m.. This is what we locals call blackberry winter. It is so strange how the blooming of the dewberrys and blackberrys always seem to coincide with this yearly pre May cold snap. This week is going to be dry so maybe tilling the rest of the garden can be done. 

HP Those vids are invaluable. I am going to use them to practice perfecting the one rein stop. I was really surprise to see K bailing off the other day, but over time I see where that is another step in staying safe when necessary. While researching, I have read that the one rein stop is a way of making a more controlled bail when possible. Thanx.

AA Thanx, I will carefully select the person who spins the merry go round.:thumbsup: 

Blue Thanx for your advice and instruction. No it is not rambling imo. The barn yard would be an excellent place to practice. Angel is familiar with the perimeters and the mounting block stays out there. I would really like to make the one rein stop second nature. The advice on picking up the rein on the side away from the danger is invaluable.

Stanley Glad to hear your book is coming along. Can't wait until it's been published and on the shelves. Looking forward to a good read.

Angel has a short barrel and can spin like a reining horse. Someone has spent some time with Angel because she will flex laterally and hold the position. So, that much is out of the way although I do practice it. So, the next thing will be to get her to bring her nose around to my toe. I really appreciate. Thanx.

Rick I hope Rowdy is coming along. I know DD appreciates you so much. You are a great father.

TJ What did you do when you gave the "back off" signal to the horse that was showing dominance to you. When I scratch Angel's withers she will move in. She has never tried to bit, but I may really be sending her a wrong signal. 

No, yall haven't overwhelmed me. I just will keep the post numbers of this section to refer back to. This has been so helpful. The advice you all have given may make a life or death difference one day. Now it is my job to appreciate what you all have shared and practice, practice and practice.

Hope everyone has a great day. I am late feeding, could get dangerous. Fiesty hens can be cantankerous:shock:

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ What did you do when you gave the "back off" signal to the horse that was showing dominance to you. When I scratch Angel's withers she will move in. She has never tried to bit, but I may really be sending her a wrong signal.
> 
> .


Quick pop in while quiet at work, to answer your question: with Addie, I pushed his head away until he stopped pushing it at me, then would pet him when he was still...so it was my idea, not his. To me it sounds like Angel is just getting closer to the scratch because it feels good, Addie was pushing into me, to push me over. For that, I'd keep my own feet in place & push him behind his ribcage, to make HIM move over. (Also, when leading, he started to get behind me & push me with his nose. Got in a lot of practice in backing him up and not moving forward until he behaved. He got backed up a lot, lol! He was trying to "herd" me, I guess. Learned a lot with Addie).

Remember I'm very new at all of this and it takes a long time to even get to where I'm at, since there's been long spaces between horse contact/lessons/etc. But sure know more than I did two years ago!:lol:

Everyone have a great day...later...


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> Lots of ways to learn the one rein stop. I learnt very quick when SWMBO yanked on an ear It pulled my head around real fast and stopped me dead in my tracks.:shock:
> .


Stanley Meant to add my concern regarding the above. I am sure this keeps you in line, but SWMBO needs to give a firm but steady tug as not to give you a whiplash. Chiropractor costs can be expensive.:rofl:

Again, thanx for the advice on riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

(I meant to say "has taken" a long time, only referring to my own experiences...)


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Those pics are gorgeous. Wow the colors in the rainbow are so vivid. Thanx for sharing. Have a good day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Real quick pop in before going to barn....

I finally heard from the Vet. 

I believe I told you all I had the gammet of tests run on her, and they all came back normal, including her insulin levels. 

She does have Cushings. Which....I"m OK with, it can be treated with meds....and I FINALLY have the answers I have been seeking for 3 years!!!!!:thumbsup: Her allergies and mammary issues could be a direct link to the Cushings!

The vet is going to put her on pergolide, which I have read is the most common drug used for this disease. Koolio, what is Sam on?

Now....onto Jay! I'm not totally convinced he has Navicular as many say he does.....more on that later! I have many thoughts on that issue! 

Gotta go feed the troops!!


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stanley Meant to add my concern regarding the above. I am sure this keeps you in line, but SWMBO needs to give a firm but steady tug as not to give you a whiplash. Chiropractor costs can be expensive.:rofl:
> 
> Again, thanx for the advice on riding.:thumbsup:


I'm safe from the ear pulling at the moment She is not talking to me. for the life of my I cant think why. But if it lasts for a week I can handle that.

I'm of work this week and intend to get the documents completed before the weekend. Its a public holiday on Monday so a long weekend. Perhaps some bugs time. Who knows.
Spent a grand on a new BBQ a couple of weeks ago they were almost half price and given the slow decline in the NZ dollar its a good buy not waiting for next season.

The suns out, no rain. I might weaken and have a walk on the beach, clear my thinking.


----------



## Happy Place

*Here I go again!*

Last year I had an interview at this high school. I didn't get the job, but they recommended me to another school as a long term counseling sub. That school then recommended me to the school I am currently at! Today I see that the first school district has another opening. I applied tonight. It's a good fit. I really would love to stay where I am but I don't know if that position will open up permanently or not. Now is interviewing season. I'll just have to see what turns up!

Tonight Stacy Westfall is interviewing Barbra Schulte on the topic of Overcoming Fear. It is interactive so you can send in questions! It should be interesting and it is FREE! Here is the link. It starts at 8 Central Time. Welcome to the Event


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, glad you got Rainn's diagnosis & can proceed.Amazing how much can be then diagnosed from that. Will be interested to hear why Jay may not have the navicular thing....cool! I love how you trust your instincts.

HP, much luck as always on the career path! Keep on truckin'. I'd love to see the Overcoming Fear...will click on your link, to see if possible.

Stan...go walk on the beach...or hope you did. I want to read what you've written, when it's done. Wish I could meet you on that beach. We could walk & talk about many myriad things & horses & issues & just find a bit of peace staring out to sea. I'll bring some nice dark brew, you bring a couple of sandwiches. Oh, the next morning, after you've left me slumbering in the backyard bundled up in my sleeping bag, I'll expect to go visit Bugs. Just to hang out with him.

Enough rambling for me. Time to go get ready for work tomorrow & go to bed.

My phone froze up today, will deal w/that tomorrow at phone store. Was going to text Janice about coming out this coming Monday to groom or clean tack shed or whatever she needs done, but...it'll happen.

Horse time comin'.


----------



## Happy Place

I was a bit disappointed in the webinar. I was hoping for more direct how to comments. Instead they talked about why (visualization, or other things) work. I know why it works, I want the step by step hows!!! Oh well


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Been popping in to read....either don't have time or energy to respond much. Such as life I guess. :?

HP, good luck this interview season! Stacy W. is to come to a tack store near me this weekend. I am going to try to go....but her session is early, so I probably won't make it in time to see her. :-( I"ll do my darndest! 

Did hear back from Guy, he wished us best of luck with RS. :wink:

Koolio, happy to hear puppies are in your future. 

Ellen, I can't say much more than what the others said about exposure with the horse....except get that horse exposed to lots of things.  I was thinking of you last night when I was monkeying around with my two. Wondered how much time you spent just 'being' with Angel. Meaning, when munching on hay in their stalls, I clean feet, brush....last night I was trying to locate the rain rot the therapist found on Jay's back. Just rubbing and loving and talking to them both. Rainn is getting a LOT more attention since I have to treat her. That being said, I think that time is valuable.

Not long ago we talked about loved ones getting in trouble for drugs. I heard last night that my nephew is back in jail....and his 'wife' is soon to follow.  THeir kids have been taken away.....that is all I know...and saw it coming....hoping my sister can get the kids. Will have to get more info on all that mess.:?

As far as Jay...he is riding pretty sound, but I still feel like he walks short strided.....but isn't consistent.....so I am questioning things. (Short version) I of course am impressed with the new farrier, and know we are headed in the right direction there, as well as the massage.....but why is he still short strided? There are MANY reasons why he could be....and so when getting the newest info off my vet, I told her about him. She happily said....OK, here's what we can do!  So....he is next on my list to get evaluated. The bottom line is.....is he hurting? If he is....I want to get that under control. If he's not...he's lazy and is going to get a wooping. LOL (Not really!)

I can't tell you how relieved I feel now that I don't have to guess what is going on with Rainn. I want that with Jay....this past weekend I rode a lot...but wasn't enjoyable b/c constantly in my mind I was wondering...is he walking slow b/c he hurts somewhere....or is he being lazy? I am driving myself nuts! (once again) So....I want answers!!

OK, time to get moving.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the webinar. I was hoping for more direct how to comments. Instead they talked about why (visualization, or other things) work. I know why it works, I want the step by step hows!!! Oh well


I had it set up, waiting for it to turn on...& fell asleep. Ooops.


----------



## NickerMaker71

You know what TJ, there have been MANY times since I've gotten the horses that I DIDN'T go with my gut, and followed others' opinions....to find out later that I was right all the time.....:-x

I'm trying now to go with it....if I am wrong....I am wrong and I move on with it. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> You know what TJ, there have been MANY times since I've gotten the horses that I DIDN'T go with my gut, and followed others' opinions....to find out later that I was right all the time.....:-x
> 
> I'm trying now to go with it....if I am wrong....I am wrong and I move on with it. :wink:


Sounds like a plan:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Farrier came out yesterday and all 4 boys got their trim. Then we had a saddle testing on Trusty with a saddle AA sent me to give a try. It looks to fit Trusty pretty good, but Amber's coach is going to meet us out tomorrow and see how it and the Aussie look to her. After dark set in we moved on to vaccinations by headlight. It was a good evening.

Amber got to ride in it after adjusting the stirrups and she wasn't so impressed with it.lol She likes her western saddle. The other gals at the barn were all smitten with it. Hoping to get DW out there this evening or tomorrow to see how she likes it. 

Rain is suppose to move back in tomorrow and stay through Monday again so the camping was canceled and I may be going up to Cottondale to judge an ACTHA event for one of AA's favorite people at Kitty's Crossroads.



MN17, glad you got the answers on Rainn and can now proceed with making her life more comfortable. Hopefully your gut about Jay is also correct and you can correct whatever it turns out to be.
It was nice that Guy responded to your email. The seed is now planted.


Stan, hope you're only worry is will the tide reach your chair while on the beach. Get that time with Bugs as you have kept him from us long enough. lol


Here is the pic of DD in the test saddle. I hope it fits her and him so they can be comfortable.


----------



## Roadyy

Just ordered 4 sets of mesh leg wraps for the boys from Jefer's. These actually are a set of 4 instead of just two. Never understood why they thought it was good to only put two in a set when horses have 4 legs.

They are on sale and couldn't pass it up.

Roma Mesh Leg Wraps from WeatherBeeta | Jeffers Pet


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I've had several horses that would "short stride" for a bit because they were just lazy and didn't want to be out riding anyway. I would scissor my legs a little and just "annoy" them into stepping out a little better.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71;7351258
Ellen said:


> Nickers
> 
> I totally agree. Angel is such a sweet and personable horse. I have never had a horse that will let your cradle their head to let me hug and love on her. She will stand for a long time just letting me love on her like that. I use a Hoofjack to clean her feet. She is very cooperative and will even pick her feet up for me. She is the perfect horse. It's not her fault I am not a confident rider and a good leader. I am trying, and will continue to try. I am discouraged this a.m. but plan on working with her today.
> 
> Night before last, I cleaned her feet and kept her in the stall all night to let her soles dry out. With all the rain we have had I think it is the best thing to prevent thrush. I have her on the safe choice feed since I finished with the senior version. Still cautious about giving her too much since she is such an easy keeper. I don't have to trail ride. Maybe just riding her around here will be best for now. I think I remember you saying that you did something like that when you first got Jay instead of venturing out right away.
> 
> Thanx for the input. Really appreciate.


----------



## Roadyy

Young lady from church is moving and asked me about finding a home for her couches she isn't taking with her. I thought you would enjoy part of the conversation.


Jessie Mr.Rick can you help me load a washer/dryer, deep freeze and beds to haul to storage?

Me Yes, what time?

Jessie Mike is going to be here around 5:30 or 6 this evening. BTW do you know anyone needing couches? Good Will wouldn't take them because of a rip across the top seam.

Me Send me pics as I had a friend mention they were looking.

Jessie Ok I will send them when I get back from the Pediatrician.

Me Ok. What's wrong with your feet?

Jessie Nothing. It's a baby doctor.

Me Ok. What's wrong with the baby's feet?

Jessie Mr. Rick it is a doctor for babies, not for feet. Oh you are such a dork. I can't believe you had me go that long..Major Dork in the Dork Army!! Mean!!

She's 23 years old. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think that doing little short rides right around your place will do wonders for your confidence and for Angel's training. You don't have to go out and fight transfer trucks to have a nice day. The more you ride her, the better she will do.

I think that it is better to ride 10 minutes a day for 5 days than it is to ride 50 minutes once a week. Just get out there, saddle up, climb up, and ride for a little short ride. You can do it!


----------



## Happy Place

Yes Ellen, get comfortable around home. The stronger you get, the more confidence you will have. Just walk around. Take stock of your body, are you tense anywhere? Release it! That's what I do. I haven't even left the round pen yet! My next step, if it ever stops raining (and snowing, like today) will be to walk around the pasture. Then I'll walk around the whole property, around the vehicles and farm animals. after that I'll hit the fields! Ride as often as you can to be familiar and boost confidence.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Wow Rick you have gone up the ladder to the rank of major. Oh my goodness. You are a mess, but I sure needed to read that because I sure needed a chuckle. The mower belt came off track on my lawnmower. This will be scary uncharted territory repairing it. I was getting way too serious because of it and needed a good laff.

Celeste and HP Thanx for the encouragement. I got my Kimberwick bit today. Gonna put it on Angel's bridle this p.m.. After above mentioned adventure tomorrow a.m. with lawn mower and hoeing another row in the garden, me and Angel are going to get closer and tour the driveway. Tomorrow will be a new beginning of a new strategy. We are going to be a team!

Again, thanks so much for the support. All of you have helped me thru a difficult period. I have a ways to go, but I know I will succeed with your support. Thanx for being there.

Going to look at the mower belt path in the operators manual and get ready for tomorrow a.m. Keep you fingers crossed for me:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a good p.m..

God bless and keep.


----------



## Stan

Took time out from my legal research and responding to the defence yesterday and gave Bugs 10 minutes.
I had gone into the garden and he was no where to be seen. However, upon my return to the house he turned up so out I go again and into the tree tomatoes I get. Me and Bugs.
I never have any one around when we do boy things like I cut them in half and it one for me and one for you. He eats fast and if I did not turn my back to him he would have taken mine, never the less he had his fill. He started farting so I figured he had had enough.

Did not get to the beach. Well its Thursday in NZ and I'm off to the doctor to get a mole cut out then its back to work. The aim is to have the rebuttal completed by Friday evening and only the touch ups required then back to the court by early May, then its wait and see.

With all of the documents I have written since December 2013 I believe this one alone will get to 10.000 words or so. I will have enough in all documentation and can start sorting, and flesh out for a book. I may need a new computer the laptop is fading.

Cheers all and keep in mind, Tree tomatoes have a not very pleasant effect on horses if your standing down wind:shock: My horsey input for the day.


----------



## Roadyy

I am having to do some repairs on my 48" deck mower as well. The tension pulley bracket bolt has lost it's threading and now flips up to get the belt out of alignment thus throwing the belt. I also had to replace the tension pulley for the traction belt that runs to the tranny. I am going to drill out the rest of the threads and put a 5/16 bolt and nut through the deck bracket to keep it tight and level.


Good luck on your repair.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick Thanks, but if you hear loud crying and sounds of a tormented soul from north Alabama, you will know it is me. My talents are very limited in this area.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Nicker, I've had several horses that would "short stride" for a bit because they were just lazy and didn't want to be out riding anyway. I would scissor my legs a little and just "annoy" them into stepping out a little better.


Janice has had me do this, on both Bailey & Spirit...


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I am having to do some repairs on my 48" deck mower as well. The tension pulley bracket bolt has lost it's threading and now flips up to get the belt out of alignment thus throwing the belt. I also had to replace the tension pulley for the traction belt that runs to the tranny. I am going to drill out the rest of the threads and put a 5/16 bolt and nut through the deck bracket to keep it tight and level.
> 
> 
> Good luck on your repair.


I'm impressed. And I have no idea what you just said...but bet it works!


----------



## Celeste

What is it with lawnmowers? Ours just had a belt to break too. Hopefully DH will get it fixed in the next day or two.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

Is it possible just to feed the belt back on by turning the blades. I really would like to avoid taking the deck off or undoing the spring. I put my mounting block next to the mower so I can get on the ground and use it to climb back up. That's an old age thing.. One wheel is where I might be able to use something to guide the belt over the edge of the wheel onto the wheel after the belt is feed onto the other wheels. What do you think?


----------



## tjtalon

I just spent a few minutes on a new thread "What is your earliest memory with horses". Nice little thread, was nice to describe mine (felt good, as I'vwe never had anyone to tell). Some of you might enjoy that that thread by putting in your own story, if you have time!

It's one one those threads that will fade away with a bit of time, but it's very interesting to read the posts, so thought to share & forward.


----------



## Koolio

Wow! It has been busy around here and hard to keep up! Great conversations though.

HappyPlace - I wish you the best on the upcoming job opportunities. Have faith the right situation will present itself.

Nicker - I am glad to hear you have answers for Rainn, but also sad she has Cushings. The good news is that it is so easy to treat. I have Sam on Prascend, which is a stabilized form of Pergolide. It is slightly more expensive, but the vet finds it gives better results. He is doing well on it and has more energy. So far, we don't think he is insulin resistant, but I am careful about sugars anyways. I also have him on flax, which is supposed to help stabilize the cortisol levels.

Ellen - I agree with what Celeste said about short walks around the yard to build skill, endurance and confidence. Even if you start by tacking up, mounting and dismounting, that is something. Take extra steps as you feel comfortable and before you know it you'll be hacking all over the place.

Stan - I'm glad to hear you got some boy time with Bugs. Hopefully your court case will be over soon and you and bugs can spend more time together being silly boys.

I work tomorrow morning and then took the rest of the week off. It's been crazy at work and I fear I'm getting a little snappy. The farrier comes tomorrow afternoon to do trims all around. On Friday, I'm off to the Mane Event in Red Deer, which I think is like the Horse Congress. There are quite a few sessions on Western Dressage I plan to see and afterwards, I plan to visit a friend who just got a new boxer puppy a couple of months ago. I'm still waiting to talk to the breeder about which dog we will have and when we can go visit. 

Tonight, Koolio and I have a riding lesson, so I better get off the computer and get busy with supper. 

Have a great evening!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, Yes, I have done that with my legs, and he will move out for me...which makes me think he is lazy....and when I turn him home, or at least he thinks he is going home, he walks faster....but not always.....

He gives me a lot of mixed signals, so I think feet? shoulder? lazy bones? Out of shape? 

What I DO know is that he moved better after better shoes. I actually felt a HORSE under me after her manipulation......so....he's there and maybe being a bum. LOL

The words navicular echo in my head from farrier #1. When I tell farrier #2 that he trips (sometimes), he goes down hill VERY slowly he says those are signs of navicular...and the underidden heels are another sign.....

BUT he often doesn't show signs of lameness in the trot, just the lazy walk, which I have researched could come from sore heels, or shoulder/back issues....which we know both of those were out........

So........do you see why I am confused?

Also, he WILL give me whatever I ask regardless, sometimes tho when asked to trot he will toss his head a bit signaling to me he seems uncomfortable. Those are the days he is usually SLOWER than normal.

My mother says I complain about this every spring, and that I probably ride him more, he is out of shape, and sore! Could be.........

Lots of :think::think::think:

Ellen, thought of you agin tonight. I tend to do without thinking....and I decided to sweep the cobwebs out of the eaves. Jay was munching on his hay as I started sweeping.....over top of him.

I noticed....he had stopped munching.....he was standing statue still.....I look over.....he was :shock::shock::shock:......:rofl::rofl: It was so funny. He had no idea what I was doing, and honestly, I didn't pay him any mind, I just started sweeping.

Point being? Sometimes I just mess around with them or around them w/o thinking, thus, no pressure.

After I realized he was all :shock::shock: I talked to him and patted him. He was fine.:wink:

I can't win for loosing.........now Rainn has a swollen eye. Actually has had it for a couple days. Left it go thinking it might go down on its own. Had to call the vet in....she'll be back tomorrow to check her out.:-( Grrrr We were just finishing up the meds too.

Enjoy your time off Koolio. I think MUCH of our staff needs time off. Tension in the air. Can't stand it! Lots of whispering too. Something is up....not sure what it is. That time of year of next years placements are told...could that be it? Who knows, I got TONS of stuff to do....no time for gossip or whispering.:-x

Ok, have a good night all!

KNow I am reading and thinking of you all.


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I realise that those things are all signs of early navicular. Or signs of other things. A myriad of things can make a horse go slow down hill, or toss their head at a trot. My thoughts are if it IS navicular, it's entirely possible that you've caught it early enough to really do some good for it. If it's not, then no worries. I've heard farriers say navicular when they really don't have a clue and just want to put a label on something. (or perhaps to cover up their mediocre trimming)

I say get at least one more chiro manipulation in and regular riding and see what happens?


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, my thoughts exactly...if it is, the I can put him in meds or bute less or something...it's not a death sentence....if it isn't, then I stop worrying. . From my research the word navicular is over used and used without all the info

Yes, farrier #2 thinks we caught it (thinking it's early navicular) early and he can give me many useful years out of him.

Bottomline, hoping if I know then when I ride I stop the incessant dialog that goes on in my head.:shock::lol: 

I can go back to enjoying our trips. . He could also be bored......see dialog. Lol

Good night.


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker71 said:


> BLUE, my thoughts exactly...if it is, the I can put him in meds or bute less or something...it's not a death sentence....if it isn't, then I stop worrying. . From my research the word navicular is over used and used without all the info
> 
> Yes, farrier #2 thinks we caught it (thinking it's early navicular) early and he can give me many useful years out of him.
> 
> Bottomline, hoping if I know then when I ride I stop the incessant dialog that goes on in my head.:shock::lol:
> 
> I can go back to enjoying our trips. . He could also be bored......see dialog. Lol
> 
> Good night.


Exactly!


----------



## Stan

had to fix my cub cadet lawn tractor it also was throwing and breaking belts. Checked all the spindles and so on nothing amiss there.
Found the belts even though stated as the same length it depends on how the manufacture measures them, are different lengths 

some measure the outside of the belt and some the inside. Inside measurement is bigger than outside measurement though stated the same on the packaging.

I have been using inside measuring and had slipping belts which heated up and broke and also jumped off. Now I have tried an outside measure which is shorter then the other making the belt tighter. So far working well. No vibration, no slipping and better cutting. I also lifted the front of the cutting deck a 1/4 inch higher than the back to lessen the angle of the belt from the motor to the deck when fully down.

SWMBO can get back on it now. I also changed the drive belt which has increased the forward speed. Wont take her so long to do the lawns and a saving on fuel.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, most decks have the safety brackets coming up beside the pulleys that make it almost impossible to put a belt on without loosening the nut and raising the pulley. That is the case for me on two of the pulleys. Its a 9/16 nut on both my pulleys that need to be loosened to slip the belt between pulley and bar. One being the tension pulley and using the ratchet helps pull it over to slip the belt over the engine pulley.


Stan I also noticed when I replaced the pulley on the traction belt to the tranny that the slow start at moving disappeared. Now I push the pedal go to go forward and she goes quickly and same in reverse. Hydrostatic transmission is nice. Hopefully the rain will hold off long enough this evening to get a coating of the flex seal(rubber sealant in a can) on the top of the horse trailer and the rest of the front yard cut.

HP, good luck on the applications and finding a permanent position somewhere. I know you are doing everything you can to show schools you are worth having around. We sure do love having you around, thats for sure!!!


Tracey, I hope the show goes well and your up coming lessons go great. Take pics of the pups if you get to visit soon.

TJ, glad you got to share your story with those in another thread. It feels good remembering and sharing doesn't it?

MN17, hopefully Rainn's eye heals quickly.



We moved the horses to a different pasture area as the one they have been in floods terribly with every hard rain. The one they are in now stays dry and allows more room, but also more obstacles to worry about. The area where we park the horse trailers and utility trailer also has an old bass boat on crossties and guide wires from the power pole. They seem to enjoy the extra room and are learning where the feed bowls are and where whose bowl is where. More work for me to get them into a new routine.


Got the papers back from Jesika for guardianship on Jesa and POA over Jesika's affairs and belongings. That is a weird one having power over someone else's belongings and such.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. Texted K asking for technical help on lawnmower from her DH. Well, got text right back saying he was on his way over. Didn't mean to bother them like that, but I didn't feel so intimidated by the repair. Turns out that the spring comes off to allow slack to place belt. I will have to say that guys just have the ability. Hats off to the other gender. I think men and women are just wired differently. Each have natural abilities that can complement each other resulting in a fine team when the combination is right. 

The forecast is for rain Fri. p.m. and Sat. I am going to get the tractor out and till the remainder of the garden. Try to get everything planted before the rain. I would love to have an early garden and then repeat the process to produce more. Roma green beans and Fordhook 242 for now. Then will come back with field peas and corn on the second go round. Pressure canner get ready.

Gonna have a few more gulps of coffee and go feed the critters. Hopefully no breakdowns today. Would like to take some time with Angel. Hope to have some horsey news later on.

Have a great day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Just a quick drop in before work this morning. I got my flying changes last night in my lesson!! Woo Hoo!! We've been working on getting these on cue for months and finally got it. I'm so proud of a Koolio! They aren't perfect yet, but we are still working on it. 

Still waiting to hear from the breeder as to when we can see the puppies. They are adorable little beans of energy!! Hopefully I can post pics of our puppy soon.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Just a quick drop in before work this morning. I got my flying changes last night in my lesson!! Woo Hoo!! We've been working on getting these on cue for months and finally got it. I'm so proud of a Koolio! They aren't perfect yet, but we are still working on it.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the breeder as to when we can see the puppies. They are adorable little beans of energy!! Hopefully I can post pics of our puppy soon.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


WOOHOO!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP, good luck on the job hunt! Hopefully you will find a great position quickly that lasts many years. You deserve it. 

Nicker, something I keep in mind is that navicular usually is just in the front feet, both at the same time, although one can progress quicker. Back problems are usually seen in the hind end, and often one sided. 

You might be able to lunge him over a few surfaces, at different rates and gaits, and notice where he seems to be having the most trouble. 

Roadyy, so happy to hear the guardianship papers are signed! Your DD looked good in the saddle, too bad she didn't like it. 

Blue, how's the job going? 

PH13, lovely rainbow pictures! The colors were so bright! We had one like that after a recent hailstorm, I couldn't believe how vivid it was. Will post some pictures soon. 

To Stan, Rick and Ellen, so interesting to hear about all the mower issues and nice to hear they are all resolved. 

I fixed my mower three years ago and haven't had a single issue since, a record for me. I haven't put any gas in it either, and it is super quiet now. So efficient, mowing is completed in 15-20 minutes! It used to take me a good hour+ so I am thrilled. 

Of course there always is a downside, but I feel it is well worth the $100 a month it costs for the guys to come mow and weed wack my lawn :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

AA, it would cost me a lot more than $100 a month to get mine cut. lol



I just returned from the vampire van here at work giving a double dose of O positive.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had planned to get Dream out today..

https://youtu.be/Qr5QdTULfP0

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Guess now I have no excuse not to clean.. stupid weather!! :evil:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Thought I would drop in. Got all the grass mowed and decided to take a break. Garden is too wet still so hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Rick That is admirable of you. O positive is hard to come by isn't it. Even so, somebody out there will be grateful and have a better chance because of you giving.

AA Hey, yeah I am glad to have that repair behind me. Talking about intimidating. I watched and if I can pull that spring back I might be able to fix it in the future. I think I had better do a little gym time. Work them muscles:wink: Glad you can get the grass and weed eating done for that. kudos girl friend!! That takes all the stress out of that chore.:thumbsup:

Koolio Congrats on the flying lead changes. Awesome!!!! Hope you get word on the puppies soon

PH13 Sorry about the lingering winter. We have had some chilly days here. Hope your spring arrives soon.

Nickers Jay was processing that scene. Oh no she's got a stick. Beatin on the ceiling. But all it took was a pat and soft word. Jay knows you will take care of him. You are an inspiration to me. Thanx. Hope Rain's eye gets better. You are a good mom to your babies:hug:

Well, hope everyone is doing well and has a good p.m.. Take care......

God bless and keep


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, if the belt should come off again then remember to find a socket that fits the nut on top of that pulley connected to the spring. Then you can use it to pull ( as if tighening the nut) the spring out to allow slack in the belt and get in on the last pulley.


Tracey, congrats on the flying lead change. I know you are excited to start seeing the results of all that work to get it.



Dawn, sorry for the weather staying less than desirable.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Conjunctivitis..........PINK EYE! :shock::shock:

That is what Rainn has.......who knew??????:think:

Geez.


----------



## Happy Place

Yike, Pink EYE! Be careful with that stuff, very contagious! 

It's cold and gloomy. Hoping it will be better tomorrow. This work week has been a ******, so very busy! Hoping it will be dry enough to get a ride in tomorrow. It's been a whole week!


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Conjunctivitis..........PINK EYE! :shock::shock:
> 
> That is what Rainn has.......who knew??????:think:
> 
> Geez.


Oh dear! I hope she gets better very soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OIntment 2-3 times a day for 3 days. Just got done with all the other meds......I'm going to be a backwoods vet yet! LOL

VERY cold here too. Stinks.:-x


----------



## Koolio

*Hairy Sam or the High and Tight?*

Here is Sam with his mane and feathers










And Sam with a roached mane?










Should I trim his mane and feathers again?


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> I had planned to get Dream out today..
> 
> https://youtu.be/Qr5QdTULfP0
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Guess now I have no excuse not to clean.. stupid weather!! :evil:


I can't "like" this. I can't like stinky weather at this point altogether.

I'm crabby. My last lesson was on Feb 2. On March 20 I went out to groom Janice's horses & hopped on Spirit for that few minutes. 

That's it. All has been work or work-involved & weird schedule/schedule changes. Even this week: I've just worked 5 days, have tomorrow "off" but have to go downtown to finalize weapon carry license for work (since all the rules have changed). Driving down there is confusing & stressful, not to mention parking. When I get back home I need to go to the grocery store, then get ready to go to work on Saturday.

Which will get me back to my regular (after 3 mos) Sun-Mon off. Then my week schedule will change because a night guy is leaving & a new hire is starting next Tues...so there's training etc, so my sched (& others) have to be adjusted.

This Monday is predicted rain, preceded by even more rain Sunday. Next week has the same pattern...nice until Saturday, then torrents of rain over Sun-Mon.

I don't feel like I can even text Janice for a scheduling-maybe for my idea (which she liked) of grooming/otherwise chores instead of mucking for lessons, because of WEATHER.

I'm starting to feel like I'm knocking at a door that can't be opened. Someone please kick me in the...you know, donkey area.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> Here is Sam with his mane and feathers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam with a roached mane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I trim his mane and feathers again?


Personally, I like the mane & feathers. It's pretty. Just me, I don't care for roached manes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Here is Sam with his mane and feathers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam with a roached mane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I trim his mane and feathers again?


 
He is very handsome either way


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, if the belt should come off again then remember to find a socket that fits the nut on top of that pulley connected to the spring. Then you can use it to pull ( as if tighening the nut) the spring out to allow slack in the belt and get in on the last pulley.
> 
> .


Or just call K's DH again...:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Rainy nasty spring will end. You will get the horse breath (well not you personally, but you know what I mean :wink again.

I vote for mane and feathers! Sam is handsome with his man hair LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

I vote to keep the mane and feathers. 

TJ....it WILL get better. Remember, the weather changes daily....next weekend may turn out OK> :wink:

Roaddy, so glad you got all the right paperwork for Jesa. 

I'm planning on leaving work on time today and head over to my favorite tack store. They are having an anniversary celebration. Stacy W. is to be there, but I will be too late for her session. Maybe she will stay longer.....

That's about it here....thank goodness!

Have a happy Friday all!

RIDE STRONG:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Got out to the barn today to get another test fit with both the Endurance saddle and the Aussie saddle. The endurance saddle fit Trusty the best and will even better when he gets his top line built up. The Aussie fit Little Man the best, but will need a better pad since the flocking is almost non existent. 

I got burned on that purchase as it looks like I paid twice what it was worth. I have had some really good deals over the last year and it was time for it to not go my way so I'm not terribly mad about it. You can only hope you win more than you lose. It is still usable and we will try to actually ride in them one afternoon next week to see how they feel. That will be the final test.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, How dare you bring logic into this!!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, How dare you bring logic into this!!!!!


Well, it's better than using a sledgehammer to fix the mower, something that crossed my mind more than once...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I got burned on that purchase as it looks like I paid twice what it was worth. I have had some really good deals over the last year and it was time for it to not go my way so I'm not terribly mad about it. You can only hope you win more than you lose. It is still usable and we will try to actually ride in them one afternoon next week to see how they feel. That will be the final test.


Does that mean you'd be happy to pay double for the endurance saddle too? I wouldn't mind...
:lol::twisted::lol::twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, it's better than using a sledgehammer to fix the mower, something that crossed my mind more than once...


Sledgehammers & duct tape: an urban single woman's best friends.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Yea,NO! lol 

Ok so the weather looks to be breaking from all the rain that was forecast for this weekend. Looks like I am going on with camping this weekend with some trail riding. tomorrow and Sunday morning. 


Sure hope ya'll get some riding in this weekend too.


----------



## Koolio

Ooh it feels good to get up and not have to get ready for work! I'm off to the Mane Event this morning for a day of horse everything! There are two dressage clinics / presentations I hope to see. One is classical, the other WD. Also looking, forward to perusing the booths. I wonder what kind of horsey farkles I will find today? I'm driving the truck so the possibilities are endless.:shock::lol: (DH is worried...)

I spoke to the boxer breeder last night. She is doing a formal evaluation on her litter tomorrow to determine which will be show dogs and which will be pets. I should know on Sunday which one she thinks will be suitable for us. She wants me to take a show male, which I am open to, but I don't want to ear crop, so she will have to decide if she has a male that she thinks is correct enough to show natural eared. Unfortunately, cropped ears are still preferred in the show ring here. She thinks she has two non-show females, but it is harder to find show homes than pet homes, so she is hoping we will be a show home. She is trying to get the mother dog (can't use proper term here) a Dam of Merit award from this litter.

As for visiting the pups, she is waiting until after the first vaccination to allow visitors, so hopefully soon. Pups should be ready to go around the third week in May. So excited!

Have a great day / weekend everyone!!


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, it's better than using a sledgehammer to fix the mower, something that crossed my mind more than once...


Hey, I've done this. :evil: DH was NOT happy, but I felt better!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Hey, I've done this. :evil: DH was NOT happy, but I felt better!


Well, if we are confessing, I will admit to doing it too. Not as much as I wanted too, but I have wacked a few mowers. 

They tolerate it quite well. 

My current mower is "whack free" and has been sitting in the shed for three years now. If i ever manage to have my yard sale, it will look good and hopefully start up so it can find a new home.


----------



## tjtalon

Yay, Tracey! That sounds like fun...may you happily fill your truck bed (& pictures pleez, of the upcoming treasures).

Looking forward to pictures of the puppy "upcoming Treasure". Hope you & the breeder find the perfect puppy-fit for you & your family.

Happy riding, Rick! Glad your rain is going on it's way.

Nicker, I've been wondering...how did Rainn pick up pink eye in the first place? Is that stuff airborne?

I couldn't deal w/getting up way early to find my way downtown to get a parking place before places were loaded up, so am going to do that early Monday morning. So...getting my laundry & housework done, then will go to the store, then want to work on the butt-popper on the lead rope. (This was my original idea before assistant chief threw in the ringer "you GOTTA go downtown & get that done". Well, Monday will be good enough...& raining anyway.)

There WILL be a sunny (or at least just cloudy) Monday soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This morning it was 30 degrees with a real feel of NINE.. made me not sorry at all to have picked up some hours at work. The "couple hours" turned into a 7 hour shift, but seeing as its still cold and miserable, I didn't mind. Picked up a shift tomorrow too, figuring if I can't be at the ride, I might as well get a paycheck (and Mia's bill is nowhere near paid off yet).

Look forward to hearing more about puppies and tack store shopping trips and riding adventures for the weekend!

:wave:


----------



## ASLacey

In response to the appy pics: So reminds me of my first mare Snowflake ... we eventually roached her mane since I pulled out a lot of it near her withers from holding on (falling off) while riding bareback as a kid!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Ooh it feels good to get up and not have to get ready for work! I'm off to the Mane Event this morning for a day of horse everything! There are two dressage clinics / presentations I hope to see. One is classical, the other WD. Also looking, forward to perusing the booths. I wonder what kind of horsey farkles I will find today? I'm driving the truck so the possibilities are endless.:shock::lol: (DH is worried...)
> 
> I spoke to the boxer breeder last night. She is doing a formal evaluation on her litter tomorrow to determine which will be show dogs and which will be pets. I should know on Sunday which one she thinks will be suitable for us. She wants me to take a show male, which I am open to, but I don't want to ear crop, so she will have to decide if she has a male that she thinks is correct enough to show natural eared. Unfortunately, cropped ears are still preferred in the show ring here. She thinks she has two non-show females, but it is harder to find show homes than pet homes, so she is hoping we will be a show home. She is trying to get the mother dog (can't use proper term here) a Dam of Merit award from this litter.
> 
> As for visiting the pups, she is waiting until after the first vaccination to allow visitors, so hopefully soon. Pups should be ready to go around the third week in May. So excited!
> 
> Have a great day / weekend everyone!!


Yes you can use the correct terms
A female dog is called a B I t c h
A male dog is called a dog. That term has be directed at me from time to time along with a few others that really can't be mentioned here. In fact, I answer to almost any thing except Stanley. When I hear that name it reminds me of when a was a kid a few years back and it always meant ,a spanking which as a child I did not get many of. I learnt early to avoid when the name Stanley was being used.

Back to the ride on mower I have just put it through its paces for the second time and all is going well in fact it is romping along so I will have to put a safety harness and roll cage for when SWMBO takes on the lawns again. I have told her time and time again its against the law to drink and drive but she insists on her premixed bottle of gin and tonic. The mower has provision for two bottles, not to mention the ones in her pockets.

Cheers 
all


----------



## Happy Place

*Need your input!!!*

I just got back from the barn. I was there all by myself, so I had a chance to really look around. I confirmed some of my suspicions, sadly enough. First you should know that I grew up around show barns. Horses wore blankets, were fed 2x per day, hay and pellets (if working hard enough) , had clean water buckets always and a trough in the field. They were turned out regularly.

This is what I observed today. The horses are out 24/7 with shelter (good), they drink from a pond where I have observed animals swimming (beavers? not sure) and eat from a round bale. I've been going out there for just 2 weeks now. Today was the first time I saw a round bail out. There was (what I though) straw all over the ground where it was quite mucky in the pasture. Nope, that was remnants of a hay bale. That means they have been eating just little grass shoots for the past two weeks. I inspected the "new" round bale. I could smell it's musty odor before I even got my nose down there to sniff. It was musty, dusty and all yellow. There was no green to be seen. Buster was eating the inside of the bale. It's a small round bail, maybe 3 ft around. He had his head all the way inside, looking for the good stuff. Everything that he pulled out was yellow. I am sick about this!

How is Nike supposed to gain weight on that crap? While I was brushing him, I noticed that he still had a lot more long heavy hair than the other two. I know every horse is different, but it made me wonder, could this be cushings? It's long and wavy, especially around his withers. It could be just a result of him being under fed all winter as well.

LeeLu's coat is thin and she is all shedded out and has good meat on her bones, she looks fine, really. Buster looks a bit thin to me, not too bad. Am I over reacting? It's so different from what I know. I left the barn feeling sad and confused, and a bit frustrated. I just don't know what to do. They are his horses, have lived that way for years (except Nike). I really don't have any right to question his methods. No Authority would look the place over and fine him or take his horses, it's not that bad. I really could use your input.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> Yes you can use the correct terms
> A female dog is called a B I t c h
> A male dog is called a dog. That term has be directed at me from time to time along with a few others that really can't be mentioned here. In fact, I answer to almost any thing except Stanley. When I hear that name it reminds me of when a was a kid a few years back and it always meant ,a spanking which as a child I did not get many of. I learnt early to avoid when the name Stanley was being used.
> 
> Back to the ride on mower I have just put it through its paces for the second time and all is going well in fact it is romping along so I will have to put a safety harness and roll cage for when SWMBO takes on the lawns again. I have told her time and time again its against the law to drink and drive but she insists on her premixed bottle of gin and tonic. The mower has provision for two bottles, not to mention the ones in her pockets.
> 
> Cheers
> all


My mower runs better when I have a cocktail in hand :wink:


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Sledgehammers & duct tape: an urban single woman's best friends.:lol:


I could not let that one slip by.
Tj You disappoint me. I thought a women of your calibre, plus being urban and single, would have it sorted by now. If there are no single urban young males to do the repairs for you, pick on some of the married ones. Their wives would love to get rid of them for a few hours. And, you have the added benefit of sending them home when you have finished with them. Duct tape and a sledge hammer, really!


A little story I spent several years in between marriages before SWMBO stole my wallet.
One of the single ladies I knew phoned with "My Mower won't start" I did not feel like going out so I told her to throw it in the boot of her car and bring it over. Thinking that will sort that. Well she did. I get it out of the boot and while listening to her explanation of how she had tried to start it I pulled on the cord and it roared into life. What was I to think. Well, what was I to think.


----------



## Happy Place

Pics from today. You can see the spring fed pond beyond a very dirty Nike!!!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - is Nike the grey? The situation may not be ideal, but it may also not be as bad as you think.

IMO, most horses are actually healthier turned out 24-7, so long as they have shelter, water and food. Even in our crazy cold winters (-40), our horses stay outside. We blanket mainly for our convenience, but I also blanket DD's horse because she is a harder keeper. Sam has never worn a blanket or lived inside in all his 25 years. You would be surprised how healthy and robust outdoor horses can be compared to their stalled counterparts.

As far as water supply, if the pond is spring fed, it may be cleaner than it looks. It is not uncommon around here and where DH grew up for horses to drink out of the dugout all summer long. It wasn't spring fed, and became discustingly stagnant and low in the late summer. The horses also shared it with the cows, who poop everywhere and they were fine with it. I doubt my FIL invested in regular wormer back then either. Obviously a freshly scrubbed trough is preferred, but remember that horses evolved to survive on natural standing water sources.

With regards to the feed, I cannot comment on the quality of the hay, but again, sometimes it is surprising how much better it is than it looks. The sun causes even the most beautiful green hay to yellow and bleach out. Mould and dust, however, might be an issue. Can you smell mould or see signs of rot? In my experience, mouldy hay is usually marked by a white or greenish gray film on the stalks. It may be that the hay was overly dry when it was baled, or it is composed of different grasses. To know for sure about the nutrient content you would have to have the hay analyzed. The horses should have steady access to hay or grass. 

What I see in the gray is a horse that is pot-bellied and underweight, with a poor topline. Did you mention this horse was a more recent acquisition /rescue? Is he/she older? Th cause of the gray's condition could be worms, teeth, previous malnourishment, Cushings or something else. He certainly looks like he could use some extra TLC, but what can you do? Are you willing to deal with these issues at your expense? If so, you could ask the farmer if he would allow it and explain what you would like to do. I would start with worming and a concentrated feed to help him gain weight. A teeth check / float would be next and if you are willing to spend the $ to test and treat, you could have a vet do a Cushings test. Treatment is easy, but not cheap.

My horses are still shedding. Koolio still has quite a winter cost and he has been blanketed (for my convenience) all winter. Keep up with the grooming you are doing and maybe start offering some concentrate if you can might help. Can you gently remind the farmer when the horses run out of hay?

Just some thoughts for now...


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, here's my two cents....for what it's worth.

Where I grew up, we owned a 100 yo farm. IT had a spring feed pond and a swamp around it. We also had a old bath tub we would fill with water.....but the horses AND cows (together :shock: some people think that is wrong) preferred to drink from the pond. We had ours turned out and still do 24/7. They always had shelter or a wind break. Healthier in my opinion. fresh air and movement.

1/4 of the pasture was swamp, like I said.....NEVER have I experience thrush until Jay came along. For those who worry about wet.

Many people around here do throw out a round bale for their horses, personally they seem like they waste a lot of hay, but many people say no.....

I am not giving my opinion, just examples of where maybe not in the BEST environment....but the horses thrived just fine. 

My drive to the barn I pass several horses that wear halters in the pasture, are bloated with.....worms? Don't know...... Are super hairy cause I am sure this old guy has cushings......

That being said, although I would love to stop and give those people the best of my mind....they are not starving and they are not mine. 

NOt helpful....but like I said, my two cents. :wink: What is your relationship with this guy? Can you offer to pay to have the vet come in? Do you want ot go there? My last vet bill was over $400. :shock: That doesn't count this last time with the eye.....nor her coming back Tuesday to check Jay and give shots. :shock: 

Again........just talking here.:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> HappyPlace - is Nike the grey? The situation may not be ideal, but it may also not be as bad as you think.
> 
> IMO, most horses are actually healthier turned out 24-7, so long as they have shelter, water and food. Even in our crazy cold winters (-40), our horses stay outside. We blanket mainly for our convenience, but I also blanket DD's horse because she is a harder keeper. Sam has never worn a blanket or lived inside in all his 25 years. You would be surprised how healthy and robust outdoor horses can be compared to their stalled counterparts.
> 
> As far as water supply, if the pond is spring fed, it may be cleaner than it looks. It is not uncommon around here and where DH grew up for horses to drink out of the dugout all summer long. It wasn't spring fed, and became discustingly stagnant and low in the late summer. The horses also shared it with the cows, who poop everywhere and they were fine with it. I doubt my FIL invested in regular wormer back then either. Obviously a freshly scrubbed trough is preferred, but remember that horses evolved to survive on natural standing water sources.
> 
> With regards to the feed, I cannot comment on the quality of the hay, but again, sometimes it is surprising how much better it is than it looks. The sun causes even the most beautiful green hay to yellow and bleach out. Mould and dust, however, might be an issue. Can you smell mould or see signs of rot? In my experience, mouldy hay is usually marked by a white or greenish gray film on the stalks. It may be that the hay was overly dry when it was baled, or it is composed of different grasses. To know for sure about the nutrient content you would have to have the hay analyzed. The horses should have steady access to hay or grass.
> 
> What I see in the gray is a horse that is pot-bellied and underweight, with a poor topline. Did you mention this horse was a more recent acquisition /rescue? Is he/she older? Th cause of the gray's condition could be worms, teeth, previous malnourishment, Cushings or something else. He certainly looks like he could use some extra TLC, but what can you do? Are you willing to deal with these issues at your expense? If so, you could ask the farmer if he would allow it and explain what you would like to do. I would start with worming and a concentrated feed to help him gain weight. A teeth check / float would be next and if you are willing to spend the $ to test and treat, you could have a vet do a Cushings test. Treatment is easy, but not cheap.
> 
> My horses are still shedding. Koolio still has quite a winter cost and he has been blanketed (for my convenience) all winter. Keep up with the grooming you are doing and maybe start offering some concentrate if you can might help. Can you gently remind the farmer when the horses run out of hay?
> 
> Just some thoughts for now...


Nike is the gray. He has only been there about 3 or 4 weeks. He was rescued from a bad situation, malnourished, standing knee deep in muck. They are all due to get wormed, hopefully this week. Without a perm. job, I cannot afford to take over his care. The best I can due is keep an eye on him, groom him and I have started hand walking him to get his muscles built up a bit. He is really a nice guy, I think he would be a nice looking guy once he is back in shape. BO does not have their teeth done, but he does worm regularly. Nike is 15 yrs old.


----------



## Celeste

Does Nike look any better than he did at first? If so, he is going the right direction.


----------



## Koolio

It's Friday night people! Get your dancing shoes on!


----------



## Blue

You can only do what you can do, right?

Worming never hurt and its cheap.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I have a question. I recently started giving my mare "Mare Magic". She just gets so bit chy. Not trying to suppress her cycle, but just level out her mood.  Anyway. I've had her on it for over a month and it seems that her personality has changed. Yeah, she's calmer, but she no longer comes to greet me and when I go to halter her to go for a ride, she walks away from me! Never done that in 5 years! And she's gone back to hard to bridle. (she was horribly head shy when I got her, but the last couple of years have been great until now)

Any one else have experience with "mare magic"? I'm ready to take her off of it. I liked her better before.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> It's Friday night people! Get your dancing shoes on!
> 
> http://youtu.be/mY036zJ1Lms


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Ok, I have a question. I recently started giving my mare "Mare Magic". She just gets so bit chy. Not trying to suppress her cycle, but just level out her mood. Anyway. I've had her on it for over a month and it seems that her personality has changed. Yeah, she's calmer, but she no longer comes to greet me and when I go to halter her to go for a ride, she walks away from me! Never done that in 5 years! And she's gone back to hard to bridle. (she was horribly head shy when I got her, but the last couple of years have been great until now)
> 
> Any one else have experience with "mare magic"? I'm ready to take her off of it. I liked her better before.


Never tried it, but wouldn't like these changes either. Maybe she is just adjusting to it and will get better.


----------



## paintedpastures

Arggg still waiting on my mare to foal. Will be 362 days:shock:....Not that I'm counting...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well.....I'm still smiling big time! 

I scooted out of work the very second I could, scooped up Pipes and headed to my favorite tack store. Got there just in time for Stacy W. clinic to end. But I did get a glimpse...she was signing authographs. Line was long, so I went into the store and did my usual 20 laps.

I was talking to one of the workers there, and asked what the line was outside the door. They said Stacy was there taking more pictures. They encouraged me to go over. So I did.......

I was so star struck that I really didn't have any questions for her, but I did shake her hand and introduce myself. We got a couple pictures and she was even willing to take one with Pipes! 

I'm still beaming about this....yes I am a little kid at heart. Just had looked so forward to going over there and seeing her, getting a picture was more than I had envisioned, so it was a GREAT way to end my week! 

AFterward I had thought....I should have taken a RS shirt and planted a see there! :wink: But I never thought I would have gotten the opportunity to even see her........BUT....where this is a will thee is a way. LOL

I did get some nice purchases. LIttle things I needed.....I started using that NO Thrush on Jay's rain rot spot. It says it will clear that up too. Honestly, unless I rub that area and see root hairs, I don't see or feel bumps.

.....a new lunge line (Pipes chewed the other one into 3 pieces....) a bridle hook for my chaps, fly masks/spray, two REALLY nice tops, and socks (I always pick up a pair when there, love their Noble Equine line).  GREAT day!

My last tack room rack has arrived. It was backordered for months. I think I will assemble all that today. Did I tell you all *I learned how to use a drill?* Watch out!! LOL

OH, a new thermometer too! The vet had asked if I had taken Rainn's temp. I didn't confess..... but I couldn't cause I didn't have one. I notice she used a digital one. I happened to see them at the end of the aisle, so I picked one up! :thumbsup:

High of 50* today....better than what we have been seeing, so I am hopeful for a ride.

PH, never got to compliment you on those rainbow pics. WOW!

Koolio, congrats on the lead changes. What a good feeling! Excited for your new puppy adventures.

OH, speaking of puppies....took Pipes with me to the tack store. She modeled her "Therapy Dog' vest. So many people stopped to talk to us and helped me socialize her. She was 110% good! :clap: I was there for 2 hours and she literally was perfect. She went into the restroom, changing room, stood by electric doors, let a man pet her. SO, so proud!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A few pictures from yesterday.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> I could not let that one slip by.
> Tj You disappoint me. I thought a women of your calibre, plus being urban and single, would have it sorted by now. If there are no single urban young males to do the repairs for you, pick on some of the married ones. Their wives would love to get rid of them for a few hours. And, you have the added benefit of sending them home when you have finished with them. Duct tape and a sledge hammer, really!


Well...there is one man who works in maintenance at work who would help if I asked him. But...

It's so nice that duct tape now comes in so many pretty colors!:rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

NM what a great way to spend your Friday after work!! Nice Pics. So glad that Piper was on top of her game. You know, Stacy home schools her kids (because they are all on the rode with her). I bet that if you emailed her and told her about your RS club, she might send a note of encouragement to your students. Just ask her if she has any words that she could pass on to the kids! Heck, while you are at it, email Julie Goodnight too!

I have calmed down since last night. I understand that the water thing is no big deal. I am still not thrilled with the hay. Nike didn't seem too interested in eating it anyway. He took a small nibble while I was there and then decided a nap in the sun was more appealing. I looked back at my pictures of him. I do think I am seeing a small improvement. His ribs don't seem as prominent. I am going to ask him again about deworming. That is something I can offer to buy. More than anything, I think it is BOs lack of time that it hasn't been done. A little prodding can't hurt, right? :wink:


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - it sounds like you had an awesome day yesterday! So exciting to meet Stacy and get some pics!

HappyPlace - I'm glad to hear you think Nike looks a bit better. Hopefully he is going in the right direction. Could you purchase a bag of concentrate feed just for him and give him a little extra when you are there without the farmer objecting? It wouldn't be terribly expensive, but it might help at least to balance the vitamins and minerals in his diet. Even some complete feed with some flax will help. I've got all my guys on some milled flax (1/2 cup) daily to improve their coats and provide a little extra good fat. Flax is also supposed to be good for Cushing horses. You could also watch him eat to see how his teeth are doing. If the feed falls out of his mouth while he's eating, it would suggest the teeth need looking at. Just a thought...

No big purchases from the Mane Event yesterday. The first dressage session I wanted to see was cancelled because the presenters flight was delayed. The second one on introduction to dressage training was really just basic riding skills, so I didn't stay. There was a cute Molly mule riding in that session that was fun to watch though. I did buy some pottery for a friend as a retirement gift (party today) and some bamboo tights and hoodie with a super cool horse design on both for lounging around. I also had to check out the Vic Bennet saddles and compare them to the rest to see if ordering mine was worth it. I think so. The difference in quality, feel and workmanship of Vic's saddles compared to the others was striking. He seems to put so much extra care into oiling and dying the leather and making sure every little detail matches up perfectly. I am excited to get my new saddle when it is ready.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, I have thought about that. If I only get out there 3 times a week, would it be worth doing? I don't want to be too pushy with this guy but I so want to see what this horse will turn in to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Koolio, I have thought about that. If I only get out there 3 times a week, would it be worth doing? I don't want to be too pushy with this guy but I so want to see what this horse will turn in to.


Three times a week is better than none, but something to keep in mind, it is better for horses to gain weight slowly, not put it on too quickly. 

Every single horse I have ever known has always prefered pond water to tap water if they have the choice. Even nasty looking stuff they seem to prefer. I can't understand it myself, unless they just like the flavored stuff?? lol.

The hay in your picture doesn't look too bad to me, might just be a type of grass you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I think three times a week would certainly be better than nothing. S I said before, it will also give you a chance to see if teeth are an issue. Decent complete feed and flax for one horse three times a week shouldn't be terribly costly either. I buy a bag of feed for about $20. I feed 4 horses daily, so the bag only lasts me a few weeks, but with one horse it would be much more. I think I paid around $35 for a 10 gal pail of milled flax that will last me a couple of months with 4 horses. That said, I have also purchased Buckeye Gro n Win who's is $50 a bag and supposed to last one horse 39 days. I think that is the most expensive concentrate I've ever bought, but boy did it work to keep Sally's weight on and tooling through the winter. 
If you do add concentrated feed, just be carful to introduce it slowly like anything else. I would highly recommend the flax. Corn oil also works well for weight gain, but it can give some horses the scoots or make them hot.


----------



## Happy Place

I think I'd like to pick up some Equi stages and add flax seed millings if BO agrees. I REALLY want him wormed! I can be patient on Nike's progress but it's hard when he's not my horse and I really don't have control ( the freak in me slips out!) I feel like it will be Sept or so before I hop on him.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> I think I'd like to pick up some Equi stages and add flax seed millings if BO agrees. I REALLY want him wormed! I can be patient on Nike's progress but it's hard when he's not my horse and I really don't have control ( the freak in me slips out!) I feel like it will be Sept or so before I hop on him.


 
If worming is some way off try getting some dried rough ground garlic and start feeding in his food. A small amount until he gets used to the taste. Then up the dose and watch the results. The worms are not impressed and no one knows.

Its also good for cattle to feed the garlic for a few weeks before slaughter and sheep we feed them mint. Pre seasoning.:shock::lol::lol::lol::lol:.

No joking, the garlic as a horse wormer does work. 
I have been told if garlic is given at each feeding it eventually comes out in the skin and acts as an insect replant.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I think I'd like to pick up some Equi stages and add flax seed millings if BO agrees. I REALLY want him wormed! I can be patient on Nike's progress but it's hard when he's not my horse and I really don't have control ( the freak in me slips out!) I feel like it will be Sept or so before I hop on him.


Hmmm...wondering if Nike will be getting a new owner this coming Fall, name of Happy Place:shock::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Have been investigating a couple of horse treat recipes. A MotherEarthNews one is good, for future reference (the ingredients are few, but organic is always more expensive), but want to do that one (a cookie recipe) to give some to Janice first, freeze some for myself & mail some to a couple of friends (this is "on down the road", will have to test before sending it "out there". Sounds so good I might eat it myself!)

Came across a PinInterest cake, which sounds nice & simple, but have 2 questions that I hope can be answered here: calls for 2 1/2 cups oats, can oatmeal (the real kind) be substituted?, & 2 tablespoons of oil...now, this one bothers me: what kind of oil is appropriate? I have olive oil on hand, but that doesn't feel right. Peanut oil ok? I know coconut oil is much better for me, so maybe that's best, if I can find it...? (I never use oils for myself less than olive; I know it breaks down under heat, but when it comes to cost sometimes at the store...it's the choice.)

Ideas for what would be best for a horse? This particular recipe otherwise just has a carrot, an apple, a cup of molasses (light I guess would be better). Since a "cake", would go to Janice. I have disregarded corn oil for myself for many years (don't even eat corn), but would it be fine for horses?

Thanks for replies, in advance!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I would say corn oil for sure.

We use regular molasses when we need to put meds into rainn's food. It is ok.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj corn oil and regular quaker oaks. Not the instant kind.


----------



## tjtalon

Corn oil, regular molasses, real Quaker Oats...on the list, thanks Nicker & HP!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, in regards to how Rainn contracted conjunctivitis....i read an article from Equus, and it stated that any irratant could cause the horse to rub it's eye say on it's leg and then subsequent barcteria enters and causes pink eye. :wink: If you google conjunctivitis in horses, it one of the first articles. (I know you like to read.)

Got a really nice ride in yesterday. Jay really walked out nicely, not choppy and short strided at all. He did trip twice, always his right front, and i noticed once prior to his trip, he felt like he really went 'deep' into his shoulder. That is also the shoulder that went 'clunk' when he was manipulated. I still say it's the shoulder......and not the feet.

Vet comes Tuesday for shots and hopefully we are still on the docket for an eval.

Another beautiful day out again today.....highs in the 50s, but SUN. I'll take it.

HP, yes I tried to find a fb message thing to message Stacy, and I didn't see one....maybe i'll try her blog. Thanks!

As one of my RS students said......Go BIG or go HOME! LOL 

Koolio, I also use flax. Horseshine Started it before I knew Rainn was even had cushings. On the bag it states the company is backed by the cushing's research (or something like that). Recommened for horses with the disease. It's an omega 3. Have Jay on it too.

Hoping the sun is shining in your neck of the woods!

RIDE STRONG today everyone! RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

The sun is shining beautifully. I am about to head to church and then some chores around here. When the BO gets home from his church this afternoon, I am going for a ride! DH does NOT like the idea of feeding someone else's horse. He is still of the mind that we are doing BO a favor by grooming and riding his horse for him. I feel like we are mutually benefiting! I WILL get this worked out one way or another. I see myself covered in gray hair by dinner time! LOL fury shedding beast!


----------



## SueC

Hello all

I've been very quiet because I really don't have anything exciting to report, or any new photos! (Don't have a helmet-cam either, but must say I always enjoy the photos of those with helmet cams on this thread, and the other photos of course. Love photos!)

I did make myself a riding arena last month, a nice big 30 x 60m (because I find the standard dressage arena size too crowded, especially if you want to put jumps in). And I used it once, before getting stuck in a trail riding pattern due to the often gorgeous autumn weather! (The dog got very disappointed when I "only" rode in the arena. I suppose she'll have to get used to that happening!) Since my horse hadn't been in arena for over five years, I was happy to see he wasn't rusty with arena figures and, of course, he reins back like a champ because I practice a lot of those things on trails too. He did say, "Can't we go out of this confined space for a nice, proper trot and actually go somewhere?" Haha. 

House building has been a little slow due to the necessity for tackling a mountain of paperwork that piled up when I had a health problem last year that was very much like chronic fatigue but wasn't. It was an endocrine thing that was diagnosed before Christmas and has a very simple treatment, and I've felt back to normal to the point we are actually hiking again on weekends (and sometimes during the week), with a neighbour now (whose husband is a couch potato). Interestingly I was also borderline Vitamin D deficient, like a lot of Australians these days who have become well indoctrinated by the anti-skin cancer campaign. So now I'm deliberately exposing myself to the sun again without sunscreen a number of times a week.

I find paperwork for the tax department insanely tedious and the least fun part of establishing a business. We did hire an accountant when we bought the place but he wasn't actually very helpful so now we're going to do it all ourselves (like before we bought the place). In Australia you can do tax online and it has nice little help screens which are far more helpful than an unhelpful professional (we did have a helpful accountant once but the price was way too high and not justified by tax savings or time savings).

We've cleaned out the guest wing of its building paraphernalia so we can seal the floors. A bit of sanding is required though for removing surface stains and then a wash with vinegar solution and a very thorough final vacuum - those things we are hoping to complete tomorrow (a public holiday here). Then it dries thoroughly and hopefully gets sealed Tuesday afternoon. The concrete sealant will make the terracotta coloured concrete look marvellous like it did in the rest of the house, but it has awful volatile chemicals in it (the most toxic building product we used on the build) and we will have to seal off the guest wing until it's properly aired out (about a fortnight).

Once the floor is sealed I can paint the (primed) plasterboard dividing walls in nice colours, and prepare and apply the rustic timber trim. The back guest room will then be ready (we already have the furniture for it), but the front room still needs two more coats of lime plaster. And I've not yet painted any of our (primed) doors!

I hope you're all well. I'll post new photos when I eventually have something nice to show. Meanwhile a recipe from the German side of the family that we enjoyed tonight:

*Yummy Potato Meal* (for two)

Microwave or boil six medium to large potatoes. Slice to finger thickness when cooled a little. Slice a large onion into rings, and chop 100-150g of pepperoni salami . In a large frypan (we have just bought a ceramic-coated one that works wonderfully) fry these up on medium to high heat with some oil until the potatoes are nicely browned, the onions are soft and the salami is nicely fragrant. Add several slices of cheese, pepper, salt, and a handful of caraway seeds. Pour in a little bit of milk to help the cheese melt and stop things burning. Add more milk as necessary, and once the cheese has melted, crack 4-6 eggs into the frypan and mix things through until the eggs are set.

Delicious with a garden salad and a dry cider.


----------



## SueC

Oh and I do have an old photo you guys might like we took at a tulip farm in Tasmania a few years ago!










If you like that photo and have some time, our best landscape photos pre this farm establishment and building adventure are here:

Landscape Photography and Gallery | Brett and Sue Coulstock

Australia is a beautiful, dramatic sort of place.


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> Here is Sam with his mane and feathers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sam with a roached mane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I trim his mane and feathers again?



I love the feathers, and the mane goes with them! 

Wow, I've seen photos of Sam before but the top photo there makes me wonder is there any Shire Horse or Clydie in his pedigree? What exactly is his breeding?

Oh and by the way, totally agreed with your post on outdoor horses. I'd really not want to lock a horse into a building, it's not natural. A walk-in-walk-out shelter is fine. We find that pasture horses don't tend to use them, especially if they have rugs on. We have a donkey shelter because donkeys get wet through to the skin and get miserable in the rain (desert animals) and our donkeys stand in it whenever it's raining. My old gelding Romeo, who is 30 and losing teeth and comes in twice a day for a big bucket of concentrates in chaff, likes to go and stand in the donkey shelter after his bucket feed and doze for half an hour until it's time to eat grass again!


----------



## Koolio

Sue - Sam is Clyde x Appy. He is likely a PMU baby as there were still PMU farms in the province around the time he was foaled out.

As I look back at the pictures I posted, it is hard to believe the little girl on Sam in the bottom picture is the same girl with him in the top picture. My daughter has grown so fast!!


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> My daughter has grown so fast!!


they do this without our permission :-(


----------



## Happy Place

Less than stellar day at the barn. BO caught Buster for me to ride. He wrapped the lead around a fence post and Buster promptly pulled back and backed up at a run, getting lose. We got him back and tacked him up. Bo moved Buster to the mounting block and just as I was swinging my leg over, Buster scooted in the opposite direction. Luckily I landed on my feet! BO hopped on from the ground (with a bit of difficulty) Buster ran backwards so fast that he looked like he would fall over. BO worked him a for a bit and said that he should be fine now. He walked buster up between two rails, wife held the reins while BO pushed Busters backend closer to the rail. Buster reared up and jumped the 3 foot high rail from a stand still! He took off running out to pasture. That was it for me!! BO got back on him and rode a bit, then turned him out. He said that he must have a bit of a sugar high from the spring grass!!!

Now I feel that Buster is not a horse I need to be on. I've ridden a lot of horses, none have acted like that! When I got home DH said I should have grabbed him and lounged him. Heck, I don't even know if Buster knows how to lunge. The round pen has some rails down so I can't free lounge him either. Feeling nervous and a little defeated.
On the bright side, we did worm all the horses! There was also another round bale put out, looked a bit cleaner. Maybe I will stick to bringing Nike along and see what he turns into.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hp, oh my!!! Doens't sound like fun. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Blue

O Happy, I'm sorry. I know how excited you were. Maybe get the rails up on the round pen and see what he knows from the ground. I've been on horse that reacted this way and it turned out that they just simply had NO training and didn't know what to do.

See what Nike can do.


----------



## ASLacey

I'm working on the confidence thing ... reading books and trying to find out what it is that makes me a timid rider/timid on the ground ...

I think I am a "horse pleaser" ... I want Sunny to "like" me ... but I know that I need to be the herd leader with him.

I went through some old photos of him and saw one of a little boy dressed as Batman on Sunny (who was dressed as Robin) during a Halloween day at the farm.

So this morning, I looked Sunny in the eye and said, "I AM BATMAN!"

Best riding day of my life ... He was awesome, I wasn't too bad either ... did my first canter on him and couldn't stop smiling!!!

So yes, I am Batman!!!!


----------



## Blue

ASLacey, I wish we could "Like" more than once!

That's awesome!


----------



## ellen hays

HP I am sorry that happened. I truly understand the disappointment. You have a wonderful goal and I know you will reach it. This is a bump in the road. I am glad that you didn't get hurt. Keep your chin up. Everything will work out.


----------



## Stan

8-30pm Monday 27th
Game of throne's is on
By


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Real quick.....had another fabulous ride yesterday. Full steam ahead and zero tripping.

Wondering....could I have pushed him beyond his physical capabilities for his fitness level? Could the short stridedness be from basic soreness from over use? Like us if we over do it? 

I tend to over do myself.....wouldn't surprise me if I could over do my horse.

Thoughts?

Gotta run!


----------



## Roadyy

Well my camping trip didn't start out as well as planned or even hoped. Rushed to get everything ready and loaded to go then couldn't get the water holding tank to seal at drain plug so had to use bottle water. Then the camp site is a loop around the pavilion and I decided I wanted to go around to the left instead of the right so I would be in perfect alignment to back right into my site. Stayed left too soon and got buried in the sand. Luckily there was a 4x4 Dodge dually at camp and he was able to drag me and trailer through it. Then some campers in a tent with no horses had my site so I grabbed the next one. 

Remember me mentioning I decided to go because the 80% chance of rain had dropped to 20%? Weeeeelllllllll, I found the 20% and it came right after I finished cooking breakfast and lasted til lunch. I saddle up and head out and about an hour and half out I found the rain again and it followed me all the way back to camp. I still managed to get 10.58 miles of riding in despite the rain and did I mention lightening storm. Rowdy was excellent through it all and didn't seem bothered at all by any of it. I had my rain jacket, but not my rain pants and everything ran down my jacket right into my lap. Yea,, not fun by the time I made it back to camp. lol


Sunday made it all better!!!!! I packed up camp and met up with some new riders to go out on new trails I've been looking forward to for some time now. Had a great day!!!!!! Added another 13 miles to the total...


Ok here are the pics.. You know I always have pics for you.lol










The couple that pulled me out brought their TWH mare out just to get her away from the barn and this was her first time out with them. They've only her a month and she is in heat now. They just had her tied to the trailer so I offered to break my panels into two stalls. She became so smitten with Rowdy that both times I took Rowdy out to ride she called to him for the longest time. lol









































This is a pic of the brush fly repellent I mentioned last year and finally got a pic for you.


























My favorite pic of the weekend. All standing in water eating and drinking.


----------



## Roadyy

Almost forgot this hilarious photo of Britt eating off her horse's butt. We found several berry bushes and had a feast. You'da thunk we were junkies the way we lit into those things. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, Glad you were able to get caught up on the paperwork and that the ailment was easily corrected. I bet you will get plenty of enjoyment out of the arena.


MN17, glad you also had a great weekend with Stacy, Piper and Jay. 


HP, glad no one, including the horse got hurt. Hopefully you can get some ground work done with him and slowly work him up. Don't really need a round pen to lunge him and probably safer not to be in a confined space if he blows up again.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, Exciting weekend ! Sorry for the rain, but you made it work anyway! Great pics.

*Nicker*, I think we've all pushed too hard at some time or another. Take a step or two backward and start a little slower. The weather is improving so maybe a shorter ride more often would benefit.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is where I got stuck.









Here is the view across the lake right by where the camping area is and almost exact spot where I got stuck.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Less than stellar day at the barn. BO caught Buster for me to ride. He wrapped the lead around a fence post and Buster promptly pulled back and backed up at a run, getting lose. We got him back and tacked him up. Bo moved Buster to the mounting block and just as I was swinging my leg over, Buster scooted in the opposite direction. Luckily I landed on my feet! BO hopped on from the ground (with a bit of difficulty) Buster ran backwards so fast that he looked like he would fall over. BO worked him a for a bit and said that he should be fine now. He walked buster up between two rails, wife held the reins while BO pushed Busters backend closer to the rail. Buster reared up and jumped the 3 foot high rail from a stand still! He took off running out to pasture. That was it for me!! BO got back on him and rode a bit, then turned him out. He said that he must have a bit of a sugar high from the spring grass!!!
> 
> Now I feel that Buster is not a horse I need to be on. I've ridden a lot of horses, none have acted like that! When I got home DH said I should have grabbed him and lounged him. Heck, I don't even know if Buster knows how to lunge. The round pen has some rails down so I can't free lounge him either. Feeling nervous and a little defeated.
> On the bright side, we did worm all the horses! There was also another round bale put out, looked a bit cleaner. Maybe I will stick to bringing Nike along and see what he turns into.


I think that I would pass on riding Buster. It is not worth getting hurt or killed. He may be a horse that used to ride ok and has not been handled lately, or he may never have been ridden. Either way, he needs a professional trainer to deal with him.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste Buster has not been worked with much recently but he was this guy's main trail horse for quite a while. He used to ride buster and pony his two other horses just to exercise them all. He seemed fairly unflappable when I rode him before but I still had an uneasy feeling about him. He did Nothing wrong but I still felt uneasy.

Like I said, I may just stick with Nike. I'm also going to check out a lesson barn near me for a tune up.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, despite it all, looks like a fabuous trip!!! 

Thanks BLUE. I have been reading up on slowly working your horse back into shape. I think I did take it a bit too fast....I do notice he is muscling up nicely....we are getting there.

Vet comes tomorrow, will still have her give Jay the once over. See what comes of it. Shots tomorrow!

HP....just be careful. :wink:

Kinda quiet lately. Where is everyone?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Here I am posting again....where is everyone?

Hey....do you know what I realized yesterday? That at the end of this week.....it will be......MAY!!!!:shock::shock: What in the world? Where did the last 4 months GO?

Here are a couple pics from this weekends ride. Can you see in the one his gaskin and shoulders are muscling up.....well you can see it better in the video I shot....but here a wee bit too. 

I did some investigating and found a new trail. It was a bit muddy, but I need that practice. Remember when I rode with M last year and we got lost in the mud. I do better if I practice situations alone than in front of people. (Aw...TJ, another sign of a Highly Sensitive person. :wink

PIpes and the cat are becoming friends....it's funny to watch tho....the cat knows _just _how to torment the pup. :rofl::rofl:

More drama in the work place.:-x Now HC IS starting to ignore me.....for what ever reason.....my pure existence I suspect. Gosh, I loth that woman. I disliked her before...years ago I knew she was a bad egg, then I got up with her drama....and now that I am on the other side again.....I dislike her even more. She is a nasty thing, and I am not the first to be treated this way. It is just awkward now that we 'had' been friends and now I have seen the light.....ya know?

Anyway.......not much longer now!!!!:wink:

The one picture.....see Ellen, I literally hang out with the horses. That's me and Jay having lunch together!  I learn a lot about the horses....and myself sitting in that chair. I did as a kid, and do it to this day.....does the soul good to just BE.

Have a GREAT day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-in, have to get ready for work...

Great pictures, Nicker. Jay looks gorgeous. Kudos on the mud practice. i like to practice things solo, too! Next lesson, I've resolved to put Janice "out there" somewhere; listen to her, but try to not be impacted by being watched...if that makes sense.) Oh, that HC...I don't know what to say..except, "what a piece of work". Rather see her than be her, for sure.

We texted last night, btw; am going out next Monday around 9a (predicted sunny, for the first time in months) & deep-clean the tack shed. Janice will be home around 11a, then will go from there. Don't know if "horsey time" exactly, but I'll be out there & will smell the air!

HP, from what I've read here, that Buster does sound iffy. Even when you rode him previously & he was "okay"...can't ignore that gut feeling, huh.

Glad you had a good trip, Rick, in spite of grounding your rig for a bit!

Later all. (Have been quiet here, but haven't had much to say...work, blah blah...)

But Monday will come!


----------



## tjtalon

ps Nicker, LOVE the cat & puppy pic!


----------



## Roadyy

We got more rain yesterday and were rained out at 3pm. Daughter and I went and fed the boys then came home and vegged out on the living room floor watching a stint of Heartland shows recorded on DVR. Got into the shop this morning just before the bottom fell out again. I expect to be rained out again today.


Great pics MN17. As for the HC and her squad just remember if she is all ate up with you then you are more important to her than anything else in her life. That makes you pretty powerful as you have control over her emotions and thoughts without even trying. Now hoe does that make you feel? bwahahaha

HP, hopefully you get a good plan and schedule sorted out soon with the horses and yourself. Can't wait to start reading of all your adventures on horseback!!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, I've had to tell someone something similar. After I started to see them for what they were and began distancing myself from this person, for some reason they began "trash talking" and blaming me for everything that went wrong with their business. In a small town that can be a bad thing. I finally had to confront her, around other people, and just calmly tell there that I was impressed and flattered that she felt I had so much control over her and her business as to be able to make her fail. Never heard another peep.

Had a wonderful ride yesterday. After a week of 40 mph winds and sporadic rain it was finally a beautiful day! Should have done some yard work or something productive, but no! Went and picked up DIL, tried to contact another friend but she never answered, and we rode a loop out by the church. Didn't get any pictures, but just relaxed in the saddle. Neither of us had much talking to do, just soaked up the fine weather, two well behaved horses and God's beautiful landscaping. It just doesn't get much better.


----------



## tjtalon

I gotta say...I just love the HC perspective for Nicker given by Rick & Blue. That's just darned near perfect, in my book. (Made me laugh, too, since it's a perspective point I'd just love to lay on my younger brother! Too bad he's so wrapped up in hatred of me that he no longer speaks to me, otherwise I'd do it!)

Another horse treat question(s): okay to use corn oil to spread on the baking pan, or would butter be better (& for butter, a bunch of recipes I found have margarine in them; butter better, right?) Also, for those recipes calling for flour, should I get an organic or is regular flour ok (or regular wheat flour?).

Am not much of a cook, so the oil-pan question comes from: will it burn/stick? lol. But this sounds like a fun thing to try, as grocery $ allows! A lot of these recipes sure sound human-yummy...

Hope to all for a good week.


----------



## Celeste

I think that oil will be less likely to burn than butter. Maybe. Hmmmm. I just remembered that I am not much of a cook either.........


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I think that oil will be less likely to burn than butter. Maybe. Hmmmm. I just remembered that I am not much of a cook either.........


Hah! What I didn't like in many of these recipes is the "spray the pan", w/those, you know, spray things. Have never used those. Won't. I may not be totally "natural" but something expressed in a spray has to have something(s) in it not human friendly, let alone good for horses


----------



## Happy Place

I wrote a huge post from my phone then lost it! Grrr. Let me try again.

TJ- I would stick with oil, not butter. Just a gut feeling, it's more horse appropriate!

Nickers- Nice pics, Jay is turning it to quite the stud muffin. Are you reading any books in particular about conditioning? I would be interested. BTW, you are a far better person than HC, don't let her drag you to the drama!

I went the barn today. Beautiful weather. Nike was a gentleman. He was at the back hay bale all on his own munching away. I walked right up and slipped on a halter and led him away, no issues about it. He lets me do anything. I groomed him all over and got rid of a bunch of hair. He lets me scrub his belly, face, ears, legs no problem. Lets me pick up his feet and gently puts them back down. what a good guy! BO said that I ought to ride Nike instead of Buster. I told him I would like to see some more weight on him first. BO also said he has been thinking of graining him but the other horses won't let Nike alone. We need to figure out a way to keep them separate while Nike eats. BO also burned the remainder of that ugly hay bale! YAY. The whole time I was out there, Buster would whinny and walk up for a face brush, then trot away after a bit with his head in the air. 

Question- The halter I have is a Weaver size Average. It's too small for Nike, do I get a large? He's only about 15'2 or 3 with a thorobred sort of face. I am looking into getting a Stacy Westfall training halter to do ground work with.

I took some pics to track his condition. I'll post them from my phone. He is super skinny but not in danger. I gave him a handful of sweet feed and some carrots and he didn't drop a spec. I hope that means his teeth are ok! The picture of the barn with the white on the ground is not snow, it's Nike loosing his winter coat! I felt hopeful and happy when I left the barn


----------



## Happy Place

Here are the pics


----------



## NickerMaker71

:shock:Evening al!

Well...no vet tonight. Her schedule was taking her until late, and I wasn't an emergency, so we rescheduled.

That meant.....a surprise ride for me!!  Jay rode well again....he has been wanting to 'head' home tho the last couple times. This is a realitively new trick. He walks with his head to the right a bit and stiff, this is along with his painfully slow walk. Over the weekend he did this too and I 'worried'......then about fell over on the way home.....his neck was amazingly FIXED! The ****** was trying to turn around the first part of the trek.:twisted: ******! He's as bad as the dog! She tries something new about every day!

Well....he got a wee bit of a workout. LOL Nothing major, he didn't even break a sweat.....but I made him trot and move his haunches, and we even cantered a few strides. 

Roaddy, love what you said. I will keep that in my heart.

HC is a parasite. A person who can unwittingly come into your life and unnoticeably change it too.....not for the good, as she is extremely negative. I watched her take my very good friend and turn him into something he wasn't....that was a gossiping, snarky, negative person. I told him soo too, but he said..."She's OK."

Some how last year, unknowingly I got swept up in her friendship....that was until I went to do a gig with my co-author. I was talking (negatively) and he made a comment. That's when I realized.....this parasite had sucked the life out and changed me....

Anyway, I have kept my distance, but always nice. Put on my face in the work place. This year she has a partner in crime (Head football player) and her squad that has really 'given her power'. It's unbelievable. Power in the sense that they all sit around and gossip, snarky comments, and VERY negative. She FEEDS off of the attention. It's sad really. Frustrating. Maddening. :evil:

I can HONESTLY say I am so glad NOT to be part of that circle. It just makes for awkward moments sometimes.

I am an aunt for the......15th time today! A little boy!  They live out in AZ.

Oh forgot to mention. while on a ride this weekend. I think I say a drug transaction take place. Meth is big here....I was coming out of a gas well road and in was coming a Lexus.:shock: Now I am in the middle of no where, and a dirt road. At first I was thinking they were there to fish in the pond. But they were only there a minute or less, and I heard the car door close. They then went back the way they came. Weird....and freaky! :shock: This is why DH wants me to get a carrying permit. I do need to fill that thing out.

TJ, not butter. We gave the horses ears of corn after we had eaten them. Never thinking about the butter. They HATED the taste! LOL 

I use spray stuff....going to die of something. :wink: I do use butter whenever possible tho.

HP, I would get the large. Glad Nike is working out so well. He sounds like he just wants to be loved. 

OK, I think I hear a bowl of ice cream calling.

Good night all! :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, at first I thought that was snow!:shock:

Then I realized it was HAIR! :rofl:

Kind face!


----------



## ellen hays

HP Nick is your boy.. I see a connection. I hope this is your first step towards your goal. He is a good boy. God bless you in your endeaver. Can't wait to see what happens next. It will be be great! You go girl!!!!


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Whew I've been tired. Just adjusting to a job and standing on my feet more than I'm used to.

Definitely oil! Many stores, and particularly cooking shops, carry a little spray bottle that you can fill with oil and it will spray a fine mist. Just a matter of convenience.

Definitely get a carry permit! You just never know. If for no other reason than to protect you animals.


----------



## Happy Place

I second the carry permit. Think a lot about how you will safely carry it while riding though. I would look into the fanny pack holsters, they seem the safest to me for concealed riding.


----------



## Roadyy

Psst. Brandish that thing like Dirty Harry gritting your teeth and grunting "Go ahead punk. Make my day!":twisted:

AS for the treats I say use coconut oil. Coconut is good for their digestive system already so cooking with it will be added bonus.


Finally uploaded the short video of one of the water crossings with Rowdy from Sunday and thought you would enjoy. He did so good and you an see just how clear the water is in these spring fed lakes and ponds.

https://youtu.be/kXv0Q5hXtNE


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Psst. Brandish that thing like Dirty Harry gritting your teeth and grunting "Go ahead punk. Make my day!":twisted:
> 
> AS for the treats I say use coconut oil. Coconut is good for their digestive system already so cooking with it will be added bonus.
> 
> 
> Finally uploaded the short video of one of the water crossings with Rowdy from Sunday and thought you would enjoy. He did so good and you an see just how clear the water is in these spring fed lakes and ponds.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kXv0Q5hXtNE


Good boy Rowdy! 

That water is so clear...or it was before you cleaned off the horses' hooves & bellies in it...hope that spring isn't the city's drinking water supply :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: Nike looks like such a sweet boy! The halter does look a little small on him, it can rub his cheek bones. Can you lengthen the strap behind his ears so it hangs down longer? 

I have some halters I really love because they are padded on the nose and poll. they run a bit large, so should fit him well. 

sizes are listed too so you can do some measuring first. These things last a long, long time and look great too. 

Comfort Padded Halter with Snap - Statelinetack.com


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Hope everyone is doing well. Looks like we are going to have some beautiful and dry days ahead. Garden is growing. No sprouts from the Fordhook seeds, but it is early yet. K asked me if I wanted to ride this p.m.. Had to cancel out  my shoulder was hurting really bad after mopping my livingroom and dining room. Old injury rearing its ugly head Took some Tylenol and letting it do its thing. I have been wanting to talk to you guys about something. As you know, I have anxiety issues:shock: and a natural remedy I have found that is very effective is L Theanine. It is an amino acid that works on neuro transmitters and receivers that send info re anxious and emotional stress. It has really helped me. Not a drug like the one I was taking and had to wean myself off of. Much more economical on the bank account also. The substance is extracted from green tea. Totally natural and plant based. I have discussed Angel with K and we agree that her trail experience is limited. We both see marked improvement each time out. But the edge is there and I think that a magnesium with B1 supplement would be helpful getting her thru the uncertainties of getting acquainted with being out there. I found one that includes l theanine to the formula. I ordered it and will probably get it Thursday or Friday. Angel is a good horse and I know how I feel when I get anxious. I know that if she is not very trail saavy, that some of that stuff out there can be scary to her. Over all she acts calm and does great, but when those monsters jump out, it is another story. Helping her thru this with natural remedies is a good thing. Let me know what you think.

Been reading and liking. Not much going on so didn't chime in. 

Nickers I love how you just chill with your babies. Talking about 'quality time' No wonder Jay is such a good boy. Glad Rain is doing better.

Rick Really enjoyed the video. Looks like Rowdy is doing great:thumbsup:

Blue Permit is a must. Had the forest rangers stop me one time and they asked me for my permit. I had it and complied. Wondered how they were so sure that I needed one. Hum. Small community and everybody knows everything:think:

Sorry about the fatigue at work. Those concrete floors can be ruff! Make sure you have excellent cushioned insoles.

TJ I cook with butter. Can't use olive oil because of vitamin K and my blood thinners. I am considering coconut oil. Researching Vit K content currently. Them cows have supplied butter for ages. Something comes along that seems better and we find later down the road it is not and is possibly harmful. If I could take care and milk a cow, I would have fresh milk and butter. Too old and tired to get out there in 5 degree temps to fight with a cow who is trying to kick the bucket over.

HP I really like Nike. I think he is a really good boy and would be so grateful for a chance to be worked with. Everytime I see a picture you have posted of him my feelings are confirmed.

AA and Celeste It's cold. Is blackberry winter ever going to get over. We are going to get a bumper crop of blackberries this year from the look of things. Guess I had better stock up on pie crust:wink:

Hope everyone has a good day and evening. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- Nike is a very sweet boy! I have that red halter on the last holes over his pole and at the nose band. I can barely snap it on him! I usually just slide it on and leave it unclipped. He complies anyhow :wink:. I a getting ready to do a Stateline order (once DH and I discuss the finances LOL). Here is what I am looking at.

Tucker Microsuede Trail Pad - Statelinetack.com

Weaver Stacy Westfall Rope Training Halter - Statelinetack.com

Of course, I am waiting to get it at 25% off! Ever notice that you can get that better discount depending on how you get to the site? I have a link from an email that gets me 25%, hoping it still works.

I like those padded halters but the neoprene always seems to rip, have you had that problem?

We have some farmer friends who had a terrible accident last night. They were burning some cardboard and somehow caught some dry grass on fire. Farmers pants caught on fire! He must have had oil or diesel on them from working in the shop. He has 3rd degree burns from his boots to his hips. He will be in hospital for at least 2-3 weeks. On the way home from the hospital, his wife hit a deer! She is ok, deer is not and neither is the minivan. DH is going to try to fix the van and we will do what we can to help out at the farm. They are dairy farmers who also grow corn, wheat and hay for the cows. I'm making them some meals. One less thing for that poor woman to worry over.

I'm making them a lasagna and a chicken casserole. Anyone know of another good comfort food recipe that is easy to reheat?


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place;7389266
I'm making them a lasagna and a chicken casserole. Anyone know of another good comfort food recipe that is easy to reheat?[/QUOTE said:


> Macaroni & cheese with green chili, add canned ranch beans. Good protein. A big pac of flour tortillas & a tub of butter (tortillas can be warmed up nice & soft in the microwave in 20 seconds, then slathered with butter. Quick, filling, warm). Hardboil a dozen eggs that they can just mash up w/mayo for a quick egg salad sandwhich.
> 
> Prayers to your friends. What a sudden & nasty eventful day.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks all for the horse treat recipe advice! Def oil for the baking pan then. Rick, I'll look again for coconut oil (which was/is my first choice..have wanted it for myself!) but so far have only seen at a grocery store a little bottle for $12...gag. Corn oil might have to work for starters, then can "work up". Anything that calls for flour...I'll go to WholeFoods for sure, for organic.

Some of the recipes I've printed off are just silly, like those including margarine. That just sounds WRONG.

Am going to start with a little recipe (w/this payday's budget), a "cake" thing. My favorite is a MotherEarthNews one, cookies that sound awesome & can be frozen, but that's "future reference".

Thanks again!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, what about chili, meatloaf, rigatoni w/meatballs, loaf of bread, bag of lettuce......


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Anita- Nike is a very sweet boy! I have that red halter on the last holes over his pole and at the nose band. I can barely snap it on him! I usually just slide it on and leave it unclipped. He complies anyhow :wink:. I a getting ready to do a Stateline order (once DH and I discuss the finances LOL). Here is what I am looking at.
> 
> Tucker Microsuede Trail Pad - Statelinetack.com
> 
> Weaver Stacy Westfall Rope Training Halter - Statelinetack.com
> 
> Of course, I am waiting to get it at 25% off! Ever notice that you can get that better discount depending on how you get to the site? I have a link from an email that gets me 25%, hoping it still works.
> 
> I like those padded halters but the neoprene always seems to rip, have you had that problem?
> 
> We have some farmer friends who had a terrible accident last night. They were burning some cardboard and somehow caught some dry grass on fire. Farmers pants caught on fire! He must have had oil or diesel on them from working in the shop. He has 3rd degree burns from his boots to his hips. He will be in hospital for at least 2-3 weeks. On the way home from the hospital, his wife hit a deer! She is ok, deer is not and neither is the minivan. DH is going to try to fix the van and we will do what we can to help out at the farm. They are dairy farmers who also grow corn, wheat and hay for the cows. I'm making them some meals. One less thing for that poor woman to worry over.
> 
> I'm making them a lasagna and a chicken casserole. Anyone know of another good comfort food recipe that is easy to reheat?


HP, I am so sorry to hear of your neighbor's misfortune. Bless you for assisting them with practical help. 

Those are both good meals. Sometimes it's nice to have some side dishes; cucumbers & onions, baked beans, potato salad, and maybe some soup. It would be nice to divide the dishes into 2 serving freezer packs that she can just warm up. 

I have that exact same pad, but haven't actually used it yet. My Chivas is so round it is hard to keep saddles from sliding around, and that one has a non-slip underside. 

I bought that pad to fill in some space under the saddle I sent to Roadyy, but never tried it out.

I'll try it this weekend and let you know how it does. I do wish the top was more contured; that is my main issue with a lot of western style pads; too straight for most horses back. 

As to the S.W. halter, I think you can get a very similar halter for much less. I see all kind of training halters in the $5 to $10 range. 

The neoprene on my halters have only cracked in two places on one halter, and I used it for *8 yrs* before that happened! Also, it was left outside all day every day on the gate while he was in the pasture. The rest of the neoprene stayed soft and pliable. 

I never use a rope halter to trailer with, only the padded ones or leather. If we are ever in an accident (praying that *never* happens), I want the halter to break.


----------



## Happy Place

I would not trailer in a rope halter either. There are a lot of training halters, I like how that one looks, besides, it comes in black with blue...my colors


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - I am so sorry to hear about your neighbours. I hope everyone recovers quickly.

I just got rid of all my rope halters. I not a fan for many reasons and prefer a quality webbed or leather halter. I would never, ever haul in a rope halter.


I had my last lesson on Koolio tonight and then brought him home. The lesson went very well and we got the flying change 3 times in a row. I was happy with that and felt we finished on a good note. 
Back at the ranch, Koolio is the outcast as our other horses (Sally in particular) keeps chasing him away. This is so strange because Sally and Koolio have been inseparable for years and when one has been away in the past, the reunion is all smooches and nickers. Not this time! Not only is Sally not being sociable herself, she won't let Himmy even approach Koolio. Sam and Koolio started to settle in together until Sally broke up the party. The more I get to know mares, the less I like them! :?

I also heard from the Boxer dog breeder and we are going to hopefully meet our new puppy on Saturday! It looks like we will be taking a non-showing female who should be a good agility or rally-obedience prospect. I am so excited! If all goes as expected, I hope to bring her home on the May long weekend. I'll post pics once everything is official.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I'm a huge believer in natural remedies for animals and humans. Try that on Angel and see how you like it. Cant hurt right? I've also used a little essential lavender oil in the nostrils. 

*Happy*, I'm so sorry to hear of the tragedy of your friends. Sending lots of positive thoughts. Cassaroles are a good idea and I usually send a pie or a favorite dessert if I know what they like. Either an egg casserole or muffins and some fruit? Something for mornings.

*Koolio*, I certainly understand how you feel about mares! I have a love/hate relationship going on with Lacey right now. Some days I want to shoot her and others she's the best horse in the world. Whateryagonnado? Yay for puppies! I bet you're just beside yourself. Lots of pictures!

Everyone else :wave: I'm very tired. Thinking of you all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, Yea on the puppies, yea on the flying lead changes! 

Funny you all are talking about the rope halters, another lady and I had just been talking about natural horsemanship and those particular halters. I don't have any myself. I just use a regular halter. Both of mine have ordinary halters and 'fancy' ones for when we go places or have company. :lol:

I agree. Leather halters are the best for trailering. They break well if an accident.

Started Rainn on her new cushing's meds last night. Let's hope it will start to take effect and we won't see all those crazy spring things happen to her this year.

Herbs won't hurt I dont' think, Ellen, but nothing is better than exposure. (as I am sure you know.:wink I was reading that for some cattle horses, their day starts with a 7 mile ride TO the job site! No wonder they are broke. They get a LOT of mileage! :shock:

Was looking at the weather for the weekend. Looks great. Couldn't take it anymore and texted/FB all my horse friends asking who wanted to ride. :lol: I got a few takers! Yippee!

I was so excited I uncovered the trailer all by myself last night. (wasn't difficult). NOw to hook up, try out the brakes, tires, feed Jay dinner on there again.....LOL

Happy day all!


----------



## Roadyy

dp dp dp sorry


----------



## AnitaAnne

Computer acting up this morning :-x

Tracey, sounds like Sally is jealous!! lol 

Aren't flying changes the most fun ever?? Can't wait to see pictures of the new Boxer girl!!

I bought my GP's some Timothy hay from Walmart...it was on sale, $3 for about a 1/4 of a flake of hay!! They did love it though, much better than the horse's mixed grass stuff. 

I must be crazy paying so much for hay for a couple of rodents :?


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I'll be clearing land and putting up fences for the next couple of weeks. 

Amber's coach is going to let me clear off a section of her property to build another pasture to keep my boys in. Course when I am able to move them again she will have another pasture to use.lol

That will save me $550 a month on boarding fees. Right now I can use all the savings I can with the rising costs of treatment for MIL. I thought I had figured pretty close to what we were going to be out for it and was not even close. 

Hopefully I can get where I need to be to get qualified for a loan soon so I can buy and lower our expenses even more.


I worked on the holding tank for the trailer last night and got it sealed on the drain hole. Hooked all the lines up and put water in then fired up the air pump. I got plenty of water pressure, but the pump never shut off so checked out the pressure switch and it doesn't seem to be working anymore. I now need to decide if I want to connect a gauge to it and just switch the pump on til it reaches pressure range or buy a water pump to replace the air pump. Suck the water out of the tank instead of push the water out.

HP, hope your neighbor recovers completely and God bless you for your helping them as best you can. I always liked a Tuna Fish Casserole which was as good or better every time it was reheated. 

Tracey, sorry the reunion isn't going as normal, but hope they work it out soon. Happy you will get to see the pups soon.

MN17, congrats on the riding date. Can't wait to see the pics.

MR, any updates with pics on the trailer?


----------



## tjtalon

Had a post going before I left to work, then the whole site disappeared! Well...

Quickly then from work comp: Awesome on the lesson, Tracey!! Hope Sally gets over her "issue" soon. Looking forward to reports & pictures on the new boxer baby. Bet you're excited beyond belief!

Have fun this weekend, Nicker! Pics, pleez...!

AA, I always used timothy hay for my gp's bedding & she loved to munch on it. A feedstore would sell me enough to fill a medium sized barrel. They thought it was funny, I'd get greeted with "How's the little pinto doin'?!" (Maggie was black & white).

I don't like rope halters simply because the 2 that I encountered just plain CONFUSED me, lol!

Ok, gotta get to work now. (My Fridays will be 3p-11p for all of May, 11a-7p Saturdays, preceded by my usual 3 days 6a-2p. A new guy is in training, so schedules have to be adjusted 3p-11p will be just weird, besides each one 6 hours solo. Oh...bother...)

Later, all!


----------



## tjtalon

I was typing so fast I hit the post button before saying: much luck, Rick! It'll all come together. Good thoughts your way...


----------



## corgi

Just popping in to say that I am sorry I haven't been posting. Just been super busy and nothing much is happening on the horse scene. I have had to be sort of an absent owner the last few weeks. I need some horsey time this weekend for sure.

Blue, was it you that asked about the mare magic changing the personality of your mare? Right after that was posted, I went out to see Isabella for about 15 minutes and when I went to get her, she walked away from me. This is the mare that comes running when I call her, like a dog. 

Couldn't tell if she was coming in to her second heat cycle of the year and that is what was causing her change or if it is a side effect of the mare magic.

Blue threw a show last weekend. Ugggg. Farrier is coming tomorrow. I hope he says that we can leave the shoes off. His feet have come so far and I am getting tired of the cost of shoes vs barefoot.

Blue is also battling us with his fly mask. He finds all kinds of ways to remove it. If it was just fly protection, I would just leave it off of him, but the sun does a horrible number on his pale face and albino eye. It is necessary to keep him from burning. Wish he would just understand reason. LOL

Been absent too long to respond to everyone's posts but I have been reading them all. Hi everyone!

Oh, anyone like Hall and Oates? Went to see them in concert last night in DC. Wow! They sound like they did back in the 70's and 80's. Great concert! But I am a sleepy girl today. Why did I think I could handle going to a concert on a work night? Yawn!


----------



## Happy Place

Sounds like the consensus is no on a rope halter. I've never had one before, but all the natural horsemanship stuff I have been seeing caused me to think of one. My guess is that Nike will be responsive in a nylon halter anyhow. If I ever get to the point of hauling him somewhere, I will pick up a breakaway, just to be safe.

So much going on that my head is spinning! DS graduates from U of M tomorrow! Sunday is a shower for my nephew and his wife's first baby. Monday I am proctoring for AP testing. DRUMROLL PLEASE....I have a job interview on Tuesday am! TEACHER FRIENDS: I have been looking over the school website and teacher contract. Their pay scale has 1/2 steps. What do you suppose they use those for? I can potentially get up to 7 years on the pay scale, so I am not sure if that means step 7 or step 3.4 or 5! It doesn't matter really, just curious. The interview is for a middle school :shock::shock:. I haven't worked in one in over 10 years! I'll be busy printing up some sample sessions for social skills, study skills and grief groups. I'm pretty excited really.

Our friend will be in the hospital at least another 3 weeks. He is on a feeding tube until they determine if he will need surgery. 

Hoping for some horse time on Saturday. I'll need it to calm my nerves!


----------



## tjtalon

HP, you are busy-busy... Enjoy your full weekend..and much luck on Tuesday!! (prayers sent for your farmer friend....hope you got all the food ideas you need to help the wife...) Hope you get Magic Horse Breath on Saturday!

The more I hear about rope halters...won't ever get one, not even for my horsie hope chest (although I've thought about a fly mask....!)

Forecast for Monday has changed to 30% chance of rain & cloudy. That's okay...will be cleaning the tack shed, will be inside...will get to see the horses (and say hi to Bailey & Spirit, if the mares deign to accept my hello, lol!)

Hope for a good long night's sleep tonight & maybe can get a few things accomplished on the home front, since shift starts at 3p (oh, that will be weird for me, I admit. Backwards shift, upside down. Whatever. Hope no Bad Guys, since will have no back up. "They" like to come onto property after dark, on weekends. Oh...bother...)

Later all, and hope all have a good weekend!


----------



## ellen hays

HP I hope your neighbor overcomes his injury. Such a tragic thing. I am so sorry. You being their to offer comfort is so nice. I will pray that the healing is swift for your neighbor.

Rope halters are good only if used while working with a horse. I would never leave one on without me being there. They have no give and can do damage. They are good when wanting to get attention during those times when the horse does not want to pay attention. One thing I would do is have a sharp knife to cut it off if something happens. . They do have their place.


----------



## Happy Place

Where oh where is MR? Wondering about him since the Baltimore Riots. Hope is was far away from that hot mess.

Haven't seen Northern Star in ions either. Forum is quieter overall. Must mean we are coming out of the deep freeze and spending more time outdoors :lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I am still here!
Got my truck back yesterday from the shop.
Made it to a weekend camping trip today with the horses.
Much to say but I have been lurking and liking.
Corn is Growing this evening.
More from the campsite tomorrow.
Reception is poor here but " I'll be back".


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*!, Hi there! Yes, I'm the one asking about Mare Magic. I started giving her 1/2 of what the package said and she's doing better, but not sure yet if it's worth the trouble. I think part of her problem is that now that I'm working and trying to "hold down the fort" at home I don't work with her like I used to, sooo….. BTW, I've always hard a hard time keeping the fly masks on. With 3 of the rascals someone is always tugging on something.

*Happy*, :clap: very happy for you! Not so much for your friends. Hope things are ok for them. I've asked about Northern Star as well, and continue to worry over Maryland. That mess in Baltimore is just sickening. Probably shouldn't get me started on what I think about that.

*TJ*, that just stinks. Be careful out there.

*Ellen*, how is Angel getting along? I hope you post pictures of your garden and we need more pics of you and Angel. Wishing I had a green thumb, but I don't soooo,…...

Rope halters. I have one for each of my horses. Firm believer. Also agree with Ellen that they have their place. Bear in mind that my trailer is set up that I don't have to tie the horses in so no worries there. Now, I've had horses that only needed a soft web halter, but currently I only get to work with them so sporadically that having that extra communication device doesn't hurt in a pinch. Yes, bash me, I've also tied with a rope halter. However, I tie pretty loosely and always there to supervise. They have a little leeway to move around. I honestly think that what type of halter/bridle/pad/saddle/shoes whatever you use, should be based solely on the individual horse/human relationship and what works best.

Whew! I think that's the most I've managed to post for awhile! Had a nice ride this morning. Getting a little hot here, but went early and then went to visit my son that lives in a group home for disabled in Prescott. Son in Atlanta is still "missing" (sigh) He's chosen his life and I can't change it so I try to focus on the family members I CAN help.

Thinking of you all


----------



## Blue

Now we just need to hear from Northern Star!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, very Happy to hear about your interview on Tuesday. Prayers for it to be a great fit for you. Prayers continued for your neighbor and his recovery as well as his wife who now has to worry over him as well as the house.

TJ, good luck and prayers on a safe night shift. I hope the weather holds off enough for your Monday to be amazing with the horses.


MR, glad to hear from you and looking forward to the update when you have time.


Ellen, I agree we need more pics if nothing but selfies at the fence with her.


Blue, I, too, am a firm believer in rope halters for the very reason that they don't have a lot of give. I have break away straps hanging in my trailer with quick release connections to the halter. I want to know there is something to grab on the horse if they got loose and were stressed to the point that trying to pop a lead rope or there abouts over their neck spooks them away. BTDT. 

I ride with them under the bridle and have the lead rope wrapped around the horn as my get down set up. Some people unhook the get down rope and store in the bag or behind the Cantle. I like to save the time of having to collect it and then hooking it up if I am in an emergency dismount situation that needs them tied up quickly. 

Happened on Sunday's ride when the other guy got dumped off his horse in the water crossing and got kicked in the mouth as his horse went bouncing over him. Knocked out 4 caps, but no cuts anywhere. I had the get down rope in my hand as I came off the saddle and had him tied to the horn of the horse next to me before the others could even get out of the saddle. 

Trusty has broken so many web halters because no matter how much training I do with him he still has to lean back on them to test if they will break and let him roam. As soon as he realizes his rope halter will not then he stands all day without lifting a foot. Little Man has figured out how to rub a web halter off his head, but doesn't like the pressure of the rope halter as he is trying to rub it off so doesn't.

I keep a sharp knife on me when around the horses at all times. I have had to cut more web halters off of horses than I have rope for the simple fact that none of my horses will stay with all their weight pulling against a rope halter like they will with a web or leather due them not being as comfortable in that situation. Yes I have had web halters hold up to even Trusty's 1150 lbs leaning back on it. I had to cut the web halter off his head when he had his leg caught under the horse trailer. Some of you remember when that happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just a quick post this morning. Happy Friday to everyone!! 

Ellen, Blackberry summer is here, down to 45 this morning brrrr. Beautiful riding weather though, makes me wish to be out camping 

HP, good luck on the interview!!! Best wishes for your neighbor, he sounds in bad shape right now :-(

I do use rope halters at times, but am very careful with them.

TJ, that is a rough schedule, be extra careful/

This is the week our town doubles in size; Talladega Race weekend. It is hard to drive anywhere, unless going in the opposite direction of the fans!


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> Just a quick post this morning. Happy Friday to everyone!!
> 
> Ellen, Blackberry summer is here, down to 45 this morning brrrr. Beautiful riding weather though, makes me wish to be out camping
> 
> HP, good luck on the interview!!! Best wishes for your neighbor, he sounds in bad shape right now :-(
> 
> I do use rope halters at times, but am very careful with them.
> 
> TJ, that is a rough schedule, be extra careful/
> 
> *This is the week our town doubles in size; Talladega Race weekend. It is hard to drive anywhere, unless going in the opposite direction of the fans!*


We have Thunder Beach this next week. Much better crowd with a bunch of bikers than we had with all the Spring Breakers!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, I also ride with my rope halter under the bridle, but instead of looping my lead rope on the horn I run it up under my belt in one "ear". If I'm thrown or have to jump down quick the rope automatically comes with me. Just have to make sure the tail of your loop is longer than the ear. Wouldn't do to get yourself "tied" to the horse.

Yes, a sharp knife is a must. In fact for years I've carried a folding knife, but read on another thread of someone that had a folding knife in an emergency when a fixed blade would have been that 1 or 2 seconds faster. Got me thinking. I've had 2 emergencies where a knife was required in a hurry and wonder if being able to handle the knife one handed would have been better or not. Not sure.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Read thru a lot of posts. If I don't check in often, my likes get behind:wink:
Will get pictures of the garden and me and my girl. Started Angel on the supplement yesterday p.m.. I am eager to see if it takes the edge off her trail anxiety. Me and K are going riding this weekend. I am giving the supplement a few days to start working and will be riding Angel around here. I have a nice circular drive with no. 5 gravel that makes an easy surface. 

MR Good to see your post. How is your garden growing. Did you get the imbalance corrected in your aquarium. Hope the trailer is working out well. I know you will be enjoying much this summer:thumbsup:

Rick I will bet you can hear the thunder on the beach for miles when that takes place.

Hope the land clearing and fence building is going well. That arrangement will really save some $. Good move. Having Amber's teacher right there will be nice. 

AA Yes, and the blackberries are in full bloom. You are right, yesterday was gorgeous. As far as camping, this is prime weather. I would really like to check Hodges out. Would have to do like MR did for a while and sleep under the stars or in the back of my trailer. That would be ok. It would definitely be well worth it.

HP The interview sounds promising. Will be praying for you. 

Hope your neighbors is better. Please let me know how he is progressing.

TJ I agree with everyone about you shift. Be careful. I always hated working those off hours. It really throws ones world into kaos. Stay safe.

Blue How's the job going. When I go to TSC I think of you. I have the worst feet in the world. I could not stand on those concrete floors. It's a great place to work and having contact with the public is good to keep people skills honed. I am such a recluse these days, I have no people skills. Can sure carry on a conversation with the critters. Only problem is I don't know what they are saying back. Friendly demeanor I guess indicates a fairly kind reply:rofl:
I agree to be cautious about using the rope halters. Horses don't seem to lean into them as bad as they do on the larger surface of other halters. I did see a picture of a horse with a good bit of its jaw torn off from one. I don't know the circumstances when it happened, but it was really bad. I never really considered the danger til I saw that picture. A lot of damage can happen in a short time in the back of a trailer while unattended. So, I only use rope halters when I am around.

I know I probably missed something so please overlook. The critters are a waitin'. Post at cha later.

God bless and keep


----------



## Blue

Ellen, the job is going ok. Really nice people and its good to have a little extra to help out, but DH is NOT happy about the hours. Naturally I get stuck working nights and weekends so still on the search for something more conducive.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I am sure something else will come along. DH's are never happy with the hours. My late husband talked me into leaving my job of 17 years with the phone company. Now I don't really have any marketable skills because he didn't want me to work during our marriage. On top of that, I am older and that doesn't go very well in a job interview. Being out there and being comfortable with in the work place is a big plus. Hope I am not talking too much, but it is a thought. You just hang in there. 

Re the rope halter thing, I guess the ideal situation of using one to tie a horse with would be Rick's idea of a break away attached to the halter. Didn't want to seem like I was being critical of his set up. He is smart and considers everything. I even have a Noavel halter which can be harsh, but when needed it is a definite attention gitter. Everything in its own time and place.:thumbsup:

Have a good day. I guess it's obvious that I am in a chattie mood. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## corgi

Just wanted to weight in on the halter thing.

We use nylon haters to bring in the horses but we ride in bitless rope halters. When we trailer, they are trailered with their rope halters. We have breakaway ties in the trailer.

Another cool thing that is standard practice at the place we board is we use hay bale twine attached to the hitching post and ropes are tied to the twine instead of the post, that way if someone is using a rope halter and something bad happens, the twine will break under some considerable pressure.

Hubby always carries a knife. Last year, when Scuffy collapsed with his head twisted at 180 degrees, he was able to cut the rope halter that he was riding in, with the knife to keep the knots from digging into Scuff's face as he lay there dying. Gosh, I still get sick to my stomach when I think of that day. What a horrible, horrible experience.


----------



## Roadyy

Re knife. I keep a folding razor knife in my pocket and a custom made camping knife on my hip.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Great idea with the hay string. Sorry the memories of Scruffie's death hurts you so much, but that just means that you loved him and he is still a part even though he is gone.:hug:What a nice memorial for him.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona: you mentioned recently about Blue offing his fly mask. I just read on the grooming forum, someone suggesting coconut oil for pink areas to deflect sunburn. Hmmm...almost sounds like that would encourage burning, but thought I'd pass this along to you in case it actually works...


----------



## Roadyy

I have also heard of coconut oil being great sun protector. I would worry about another horse eating his face to get the coconut oil. lol He would be smothered with horse kisses as they lick him to death.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I have also heard of coconut oil being great sun protector. I would worry about another horse eating his face to get the coconut oil. lol He would be smothered with horse kisses as they lick him to death.


:rofl: I didn't think of that! Yup, that could happen...:shock:


----------



## ellen hays

Well, tried to send a picture of Angel and then one of Angel and me. Put my glasses on for the second and they shattered. Wasn't Angel so you know who.lol. They never went so maybe that was a good thing:lol: Yall have a good night.:wave:


----------



## corgi

Guess what???

No more shoes for Blue! His feet have progressed to the point where they are no longer needed. Yay! We had the farrier measure him for trail boots. 

Isabella really had a hard time tonight with her trim. She is getting stiffer in her right stifle. She kept falling over and moaning in pain when he lifted that leg. He is really gentle with her and was able to do it in a modified position but reality hit hard. Part of it is that she hasn't been ridden a lot this Spring due to the mud, but the other part is just her past history and age. I fear that the day will be coming soon when riding her out of her stiffness isn't going to work anymore and I am going to have to turn her into a pasture princess. This makes me sad beyond belief. I don't want her to be in pain but the only time I see the pain is when the farrier has to work on that foot or when I pick it out. She is still eating well and is still head mare in the field. When she starts losing weight and/or I see the spark in her eyes go out, I will do the right thing and I guess it is best to be prepared for that moment. 

On to happier things:

I hopped on Blue bareback tonight while he was grazing. He is built so differently from Izzy. Feels so strange but he didn't even blink an eye. We really lucked out with him.

Tj- we put baby sunblock on him and he hates it!! but I could definitely see the other horses liking the oil! LOL

Ok, get ready for some pictures I took tonight.

Here is Blue after his shoe(s) were removed and he had the dreaded fly mask back on his face!


----------



## corgi

Me, laughing at myself after Blue made a sudden movement to get to another patch of grass!


----------



## corgi

My baby girl. ❤

HP- I have a picture that looks like snow too! :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Just got back from graduation celebration. DS graduated with honors from University of Michigan. He moves back to his dad's house on Sunday. I bet he is going to miss Ann Arbor. It is a unique and lovable town for sure. We all went out to eat after and that boy put away serious food! Prime Rib, baked potato and salad with a hot fudge cream puff for dessert. He usually doesn't eat much. he is 6' tall and weighs in at a whopping 130 lbs soaking wet. I guess he figures his momma has enough weight for the both of us! :wink:

I still need to pick out a halter. The only time Nike wears one is when I tie him up to groom him. He would probably tie just as well in a yarn halter LOL. I always tie with a quick release knot or if I use cross ties, I put a loop of twine between the wall hook and the connecting line.

I was planning on using a rope halter for lunging him. That won't be for a while yet. As bony as he is, I think his body condition is a "1" on the condition charts. You can see his entire spine, hip and shoulder points and a very prominent whither. I am hoping in another month, he will be up to a "3" and we can do some light lunging or hand walking to help build muscle. He is so easy going and sweet now, I hope he doesn't turn into a Tasmanian Devil once he is fit and healthy! I doubt it. His ground manners are too good. Hoping to see him tomorrow. More shedding, more carrots and grain!


----------



## Celeste

If you want to do a little light riding with Nike, he might be ok for short, slow rides if you use a lot of padding under the saddle. It takes a while to get a horse in good condition once they lose too much weight.


----------



## tjtalon

Found a nice aluminum bucket, just needs some mud washed off (looks like someone used it to mix potting soil). Was thinking of giving it to Janice, but might put it in my footlocker in the interest of horse-stash, but need to ask:

Aluminum bucket ok for grains/mash? Janice uses rubber pans for that, so don't know if aluminum can leach not-nice-stuff.

Here's my bucket. "There are many like it, but this one is mine":



Great pictures, Ladona! Whatcha do, slide a bit when Blue dunked his head, lol?! Glad he can now be shoeless (since he seems to enjoy tossing them on a regular basis).

Nike sounds nice, HP, will be interesting to hear his progress. Hope you find his perfect halter soon.

'Nite all, or Early Morning all, whatever it is. My fri-sat co-worker today offered to switch shifts w/me on Fridays for May, so I can do 9a-7p instead of 3p-11p. Of course, he's also given his notice, but at least 2 weeks reprieve. Nice guy. He's going back to Louisiana w/his family in June...& back to his big Draft gelding that his aunt is caring for & loves, he says...even rides her, & he won't!) Told him I'd better get a pic of his Hammer (Hammer got his name because he flinches at the sound of the hammer when the farrier does his shoes).

Later. Please let me know if the bucket is horse-safe, thanks!


----------



## Stan

I don't believe there is any problem with the ali bucket. You are not boiling water or storing any acidic liquid. Not using it to ferment fruit then feed to the horse so why not use it, Light to carry and does not rust. You can throw ropes, halters and so no in it. Tools for hoof clipping Lots of uses TJ.

Had a funny meeting with Bugs. Most time when I come home he comes on up for a chat and a scratch. I do the talking. He has not mastered that yet. Well he stood chest against the fence but turned his head away from me and would not look at me. I talked and reached out but he would not look at me. Finally I backed down the fence line until he could not see me Then he turned and looked. Out smarted him. But that behaviour I have not seen before. Perhaps he is trying to tell me something. 

Cheers all. Good to see every one beginning to get out and ride. Wish I was with you all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mornig all!

Well, I think I will now weigh in on the halters. LOL I think it all depends on the horse and situation. In the 80s when I had my TB there was no such think as the rope halters. He would not stand tied to a trailer. He too would pull back until the nylon/leather halters would break. At shows, he had to go into a stall. He would cross tie tho. Maybe if those were invented then, we could have broken him of that.

I have only used the rope halters at a clinic and on a horse that wasn't mine. he was a in your pocket horse, and I was instructed to really 'bang' on his face with it. Makes me kinda flinch now thinking of it.....but the owners really liked him after I was through with him! LOL

As for the two I own now, and the majority of the horses we owned in the past....they just didn't need such a thing. They are gentle and actually I could brush and tack them up without even tying them up! I use quick release knots and quick release clips.

In the trailer, i use a loop of bailer twine to attach the trailer tie to. In case of an emergency ti would break easily. Recommended in a book. In the old days we never even tied the horses in the trailer. it was a modified stock trailer we turned into a straight load. We kept them loose incase of an accident their heads were free to right themselves. Even prior to the modification we left them loose, of course when only one was on. My QH always preferred to ride backwards!:lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

On to a nother subject......

So my mom and I hooked up the trailer last night lickity split. :lol: We work so much better together and alone....aka without her DH around!

Jay had his dinner on the trailer last night! Walked right on. I could tell he was a tad nervous. Pooped twice in 5 minutes.

Went to take him off and as i walked away thought...I should grab his feed pan. At that point he was standing right at the edge of the trailer and i thought....Ah oh....I better not let him stand like this, I need to ask him to get on. He refused three pulls on....gentle refusals....and then got back on. Thank gosh I had a peppermint in my pocket. :wink: he got his favorite reward.

We'll do it again for breakfast.:lol:

Well, guess what? I took my RS group to the university! We had a GREAT time! They did awesome and were extremely well behaved. I'm very proud.:lol:

Skies are clear, sun is shining. 70* today. Looking forward to being outside.

TJ, glad to hear you got a better shift!

Corgi, Yea! That picture of Isabella is framable!

HP, enjoy your horsey time!

BLUE.....the loot is on it's way.:wink:

MR, have a fantastic weekend. Pictures please!

RIDE STRONG everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Finally got a picture to my email to share. Thought I would share. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Looks like really nice weather.


----------



## ellen hays

One more......

The one with me and the horse has been deleted. It scared me and I was expecting it, so I didn't want to ruin your day . Nice pic of Angel and didn't want to ruin that. My photogenic days are over.


----------



## ellen hays

Whoops! Let me try again


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in briefly before getting ready for work.....

Thanks Stan. Yeah, very useful bucket, I'm gonna keep it. Maybe Bugs was just having an off moment there...

Nicker, so cool on the university trip! RS sure is taking off, on a firm foundation. You must be so proud of your kids!

Very pretty horse, Ellen, I like her blaze.

Ok..off to pry my eyes open (ouch!) Later all, have a great Saturday! Happy Trails Nicker & Rick...!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Went to feed. Beautiful day. Will be in the 80's. Will be nice to soak the warm up. 

Ladona Love the pics. Would love to still be able to make good pics of myself like you. Blue Lizard Sunscreen is a good over the counter. I used the sensitive version on a white horse we had. No scent and doesn't seem to irritate. I used it on me first because I am sensitive to many products. Cotton got to where he would come to me with his eyes closed for me to apply it. I think he knew it helped him. SPF 30.

HP Congrats on DS. I know you are proud of him. Good reason too. Sounds like I should have been a stow a way when you went to eat. Yum. Sounds like my kind of chow.

Hope everything goes good with Nike. Just think, in 6 months he won't look like the same horse. 

Stanley You are just gonna have to teach Buggs to talk. Sounds like he's trying to relay something. My black and white cat, Bootsie, will go up to my green chair and strategically place her claws on it and just turn her head and look at me. Last time she did that, I scolded her and she ran out of the room. Later, I found that their corrugated scratcher needed to be replaced. Did so and she has refrained from her pose. 

TJ That's a nice bucket. I generally use plastic buckets that hoof suppliments came in just because they need recycling. Good size, easy to carry etc. Your bucket will be perfect with your official horse stuff:thumbsup:

Nickers I am going to have to get Angel some treats. The idea about the feed on the trailer is great. Being able to quickly follow Jays achievement with a treat is even better. Hope your ride goes good. Looking forward to hear about it.

Celeste I am still eyeing those full seat riding pants. I have been good not overdoing with my credit card, so I think by June I am going to buy a pair. Thanks for putting me onto that website. Their prices are very competitive with a great selection.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Talk at cha later.

God bless and keep.
:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

I thought this was interesting. I believe it is the same backdrop of Angels first pic I posted today. Uhmmm Brings back some chilly memories.


----------



## SueC

Hi all!  Only a quick hello. Someone digitised some slides from 30 years ago for us and I posted some here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...-sb-harness-riding-479466/page10/#post7401618

Quite a trip down memory lane!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Sue

Really enjoyed the thread you posted about. Neat pictures of you riding as a child. A walk down memory lane.:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Oh, anyone like Hall and Oates? Went to see them in concert last night in DC. Wow! They sound like they did back in the 70's and 80's. Great concert! But I am a sleepy girl today. Why did I think I could handle going to a concert on a work night? Yawn!


Oh my gosh, Ladona!!! They're still playing live? Wow! They harmonise so well! Now don't tell me you saw Simon and Garfunkel as well?

Anyone here ever seen Simon and Garfunkel?

Or Neil Young?

People I never saw live and wish I had!


----------



## SueC

Hey Ellen!

It's so insane the way things that happened more than 30 years ago seem like yesterday.

Your mare is so pretty! 

Will you tell us who you've seen live?


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Re knife. I keep a folding razor knife in my pocket and a custom made camping knife on my hip.


And I carry a multi-tool with wire cutters. My father once got tangled in a wire fence with a horse in harness. He had to go back for cutters, and nobody wants to do that. And I was once galloping a horse along a trail as a teenager, and didn't realise someone had closed a two-wire gate on it. Horse and I went cartwheeling and it was a wonder we didn't get seriously hurt.

There's lots of fence wire all over Australia, and sometimes it ends up on the ground, tangling around horses' legs. If it forms a noose and the horse pulls back, things get really ugly without wire cutters. My multi-tool is nestled under my saddle flap.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Ladona Great idea with the hay string. Sorry the memories of Scruffie's death hurts you so much, but that just means that you loved him and he is still a part even though he is gone.:hug:What a nice memorial for him.


What was it Sirius Black said to Harry Potter? When you love someone, they're never totally gone even when they're dead. You can always find them _here_... (putting his hand on Harry's heart)


----------



## Stan

Nickers I always let the horse have a dump before loading saves a clean up Bugs has a habit when presented to the float he decides to play up and refuses. I have learnt its what he does and once the toileting is over he is happy to get right on in. Well most times he is.

I also thought about you leading Jay on to the float I assume you are walking in front not to the side. I used to do that as well until Savannah suddenly realised the trailer was a good place to be and had me pinned in the trailer. She got on so fast I could not get out of her way. 
She did not mean any harm but when a large horse has one purpose in mind it does not think standing on your toes while having the ability to still move forward by a metre and a half without releasing you. Hurts. 

As for the mint lolly. Nickers, how could you bribe Jay like that. That's what wives do to husbands as a reward for well done. And when we have gotten used to the reward, it changes, and becomes, if you don't do As I say its no reward.:shock: Not fair.:lol::lol::lol::lol: But then I do stand at the fence sharing tree tomatoes with Bugs. 

Roslyn is home this weekend no Auckland visit. Her boy friend must have gone fishing.:lol::lol::lol::lol: luck guy.

I load my horse from standing to the side, but behind in a driving position. 

Cheers all 
Its Sunday morning 09-04 am and time to do the chores SWMBO has decided I need to do. I wonder if she will reward me by cooking dinner tonight. Nah Ill do it. I'm a better cook and had fare more practice:shock::-x


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Oh Stan, you make me laugh. Normally I do just walk beside Jay as we enter the trailer, the last few times he just walked right on. When he bulked, which was wee little. I was on the 'float' and gently pulled with pressure, when he gave a step, I released, then again.....we walked right on. I don't typically give a treat when he loads, but since it wasn't planned and he did...and i happened to have one in the back pocket, I did. Today he loaded right up, ate breakfast, no poo....and off we went. His treat this time was sweet grass a few meters away. 

Had a very nice ride today. No dialog going around in my head, just rode. It was nice.  Some days it just dawns on me what a good boy he is. We jetted through some fields and trails that had many obscure things dumped there....large barrels and such. He just looked and kept on trucking. I hope he does that well tomorrow. 

Did notice that his back hoof was marked up. Here the front one has a sharp borium piece on it (no skid) and he is hitting it with his back hoof. I texted the farrier and they said file it down. :shock: So...i had to make a trip to TSC for a rasp/file. Guess it's good to have one on hand. Will try filing tomorrow.

No cooking here tonight.....Mexican take out! Yum!

Talk later! Dinner time!:lol:


----------



## Eole

Sorry to have been silent this week, but have been reading and liking.
This is the reason why I was MIA... I present to you "Princess Buttercup". We've been 10 eventful hours on the road today and she landed safely in her new home. She's adorable. Getting vet and import papers was quite an ordeal, many hours spent on the phone to assure her passage at the border. Dealing with goverment agencies...:shock:

More when I have a few hours of sleep in me.


----------



## tjtalon

YAY Eole! And welcome Princess Buttercup...she's beautiful!!


----------



## SueC

How wonderful, Nathalie!  She's a lovely mare, and you're going to have such adventures together! I'm glad you bought her. I miss having an Arabian and one day perhaps... I mean, there's a stud down the road carrying some of the lines of my late mare, but I already have a riding horse and don't need another just now... Meanwhile, I shall have vicarious enjoyment from other people's Arabian stories!


----------



## Koolio

*I Love Lucy*

Congratulations Eole! Princess Buttercup is lovely! I look forward to more pictures and stories about your new partnership / friendship. 

We finally got to go see the puppies today and met our Lucy (formerly called Bella). She is adorable! Lucy seems to have a lovely happy go lucky temperament, not too quiet and not too excitable. And, she is a beautiful girl! We will purchase her on pet contract, so we won't have to show or crop her ears. She will stay with her mama for a couple more weeks and be welcomed into our home and family on May 15. I am so excited! 

And here is Lucy with her ears flapping in the wind...




















She has a heart shaped white spot low on her chest. So cute!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, OMG! Adorable! Now I want one. Congratulations.

Eole, Beautiful! I'm not normally attracted to Arabs, but I like her look. Well done. Now we need lots more pics of you riding.

Stan, Hello and happy Sunday to you. When you're done with your chores there please come and help out with what I'm not managing to do with this stupid job. It's pleasantly warm with light breezes right now. 

Everyone! :wave:


----------



## Stan

This is Trampus he is Boystock line

Koolio. That puppy has his look about it. Good pug nose not to long or short Just right and in proportion, and Ill lay odds as it gets older its bottom lip will become prominent and it's chin will go white.
Will have a good jaw not under or over shot and it will grow into its ears.:lol::lol::lol:
Don't they just melt you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Princess Buttercup!! She is so beautiful (and very happy to be off the trailer!) Hope you both slept well and eager to hear of your eventful trip...

I was considering a horse in Mexico a few years back, the trainer said it was about $4000 extra for shipping across the Border,so decided not to look outside this country. 

Tracey, Lucy is so adorable!! She looks a so sweet and very beautiful. Hope those two weeks pass quickly for you! 

I want one too:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, OHH my goodness, that is the cutest puppy ever!:lol:

Eole, Yea!! I am so excited for you! What a beautfiul girl! When is your first ride? :lol:

Sue, I was just thinking of you recently. I was talking to a friend of mine about Pipes. I mentioned that she is supposed to be an Austrailian Shepard. She was talking and I think misunderstooed me and said something about a 'heeler', but that got me thinking.....could Pipes have Heeler in her? That is a popular dog breed in this area.

Long story short, I started looking up 'heeler' and come to find out they are really called Austrialian Cattle Dogs! Often Blue Heelers. Australian Cattle Dog Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts

The more I read...the more I am convinced she has a LOT of this breed in her blood! Oh MY! She is turning into a nice, nice dog. But as the articles I read say.....she has a tremendous amount of energy!!!!

For the rest of you....have a wonderful day and RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh Tracey, Lucy is beyond cute...what a sweet face & beautiful color. Love all the wrinkles, "room to grow"! Congratulations!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I have a heeler. Awesome dog and crazy smart. He goes on the trail with me and then comes home and plays with the other dogs. Tons o' energy.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*, I think it's quite possible that your dog has Heeler in her, by the looks of her!  I just don't know anything much beyond what Wikipedia says about the Australian shepherd because it's not actually an Australian breed, funnily enough! I've never seen one here and I understand that they have that name because they were attributed to some Aussie bloke overseas and therefore were called "Australian"...

I've been smiling every time I see your dog photos. Losing a loved pet is awful and it does ease our pain to be able to offer a good home and care to another animal who would not otherwise have been so lucky... I got my dog a year before my mare died and kind of had the feeling that she was going to be a major player when my mare did go, before that even happened... and that's just the way it turned out. We can't stop anyone from reaching the end of their lives, but we don't have to hold back the love and care we can give to the people and other creatures around us who need it.

Hmmm, I'll stop being so serious now! 

*Koolio*, very cool new dog! *

Everyone*, hello! :wave: Still stuck on paperwork and floor sanding pre sealing, and you'll get photos of anything significant when it does eventuate. I gather noone would get anything from seeing photos of a mountain of paperwork, and the ceremonial (and cathartic) little receipt bonfires I have at regular intervals?

PS: I do have ancient rediscovered photographs here, in case anyone missed it: http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...-sb-harness-riding-479466/page10/#post7401618 ...have a laugh on me!  (I do admit I got nostalgic and stayed up late writing the stories behind the photos. Anyone here who has their own kid photos with animals, please share!)


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- What a beautiful horse! I want details and more pics please! She looks like a rose gray, is that right? How tall, how old? Does she have endurance experience? Do tell!!!

Koolio- What a sweet pup! I love boxers. I bet the whole house will be on pins and needles until that sweet girl comes home.

Nickers- I have been around a lot of heelers and aussie shepherd's. Pipers coat looks aussie for sure. Both breeds are extremely intelligent and have tons of energy! When I was a teenager one of my friends had a heeler who would run around and nip our heels if we got too loud or went too fast through the house! LOL

It's a beautiful warm day, already 80. It seems like we will move from winter to summer without much spring in between. I'm stuck inside at a baby shower today, with an hour ride there and back.  I still have some materials to go through for my interview but I am hoping to see Nike after dinner for a bit. I ran into TSC to buy a new halter and the style I wanted only came in an ugly gray color. Booo. As soon as TSC offers the 25% again, I am ordering a box full of goodies :wink:.

I have an hour and a half before I have to leave. I guess I should prep for that interview some. Have a great day all.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I have an hour and a half before I have to leave. I guess I should prep for that interview some. Have a great day all.


Much good thoughts for you & Luck your way, HP!:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Home chores today. Went to Kohl's (very dangerous place, treaded carefully) & got a black Black&Decker coffee pot (for $19.50 on sale from $45.00!!) & a black/dark red Oster toaster (not on sale, but the above deflected that, in my mind's justification process, lol). That finishes the set-up for my black/red/"on white" kitchen, yay. Now I can toss the crippling-along ancient & increasingly uncleanable white coffeepot & toaster. 'Bout time.

Morning started out cloudy, but it now beautiful & sunny, mild temp. Might cloud up late afternoon & rain a bit, but it was predicted 30% rain today....hmmm. Same thing predicted for tomorrow, so hope tomorrow is just like today. Looking forward to cleaning Janice's tack shed & spending some time with the horses (so rather it WAS'NT poring rain).

I can't fold my laundry, there's a cat on it (Tim). He's stretched out asleep across it now, but he was doing this:



and this


He loves to suck on laundry, clean or dirty (although dirty socks are to die for, in his opinion). I agree with him. Laundry does kinda suck, come to think of it....!


----------



## Eole

LOL, Tim sure looks happy in your laundry, you really cannot disturb such a blissful moment.

*Koolio*. Lucy is ADORABLE! When will you get her home? I'm glad you chose not to crop the ears, I did the same with my Bouvier des Flandres. It's illegal in Europe anyway. Did they break the tail already?

*HP*, when is the interview? I will be sending a tsunami of good vibes your way.

About Princess Buttercup (whose name I'm trying to change...):
*Blue*, you might find her more attractive than some arabians, as she is from working-sport lines, rather than the extreme show-halter lines.

*HP*: she's going on 7yo in June, she was broke to ride in 2013 and had some formal arena training in 2014. Probably around 30-40 rides under saddle. No trail experience, she lived in a herd on 20 hilly acres all of her life. She's tiny, around 14h1. I'm tiny too, so...
She is grey, but was born a chestnut, thus the reddish hue. She will be white like her mom. Muddy grey is her color right now.

*NM*: I'm looking forward to ride her, but this is such huge adaptation for her; I want her to settle down and feel safe here, before I climb aboard. Also it was a hellish 5 hours drive yesterday, she must be sore all over.

How soon is too soon? Does anyone have an opinion on this? How long do you wait to ride a new horse? She hasn't been ridden for over 4 months.

Here are pics of her, summer 2014 and december 2014.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, I was wondering about the coloring, if it was something "specific". Sure is pretty! Love the size too...just my size (lol, no tall horses for me...!)

Just from the pics (lovely pics!); Buttercup just isn't her name. Doesn't suit her somehow. Something with air/flight involved. Gosh, she's pretty!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I made it back home after a 4-day event.
We had a blast and the weather held out beautifully.
Much to do I just got home, had to take a breather.
Need to use the tooth that is blue to get some pics to the PC.
Then I will be prepared for the 1st official Camping Commentary of 2015.

Caught up on all posts and will get back on later.


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - good luck on your upcoming interview. I hope you get some time with Nike this evening.

TJ - it sounds like you had a great trio to Kohls. I love shopping there when visit my parents in AZ. Horse time tomorrow?

Eole - we will be bringing Lucy home on May 15. Her tail was done when she was a day old, but we won't be doing the ears. We are very excited as she is a lovely girl with a great temperament. It was interesting to hear my daughter say yesterday that she didn't realize how much she missed having a boxer in the house. They are so different from other breeds, and our home feels empty without one.

As far as letting Buttercup rest after her trip, a few days should be fine. When DD went to Florida, they gave the horses 4 days to recover after a 4 day, 4000 mile trip. You likely want to make sure she is eating, pooping and drinking regularly and normally as these are the things that will change as a result of stress. If she has solid poops and is doing all the rest, she should be ready to put back into gradual work. 

I spent the morning puppy proofing the yard and moving some of my garden beds. Off now to give Sam another haircut with the clippers and then a short ride.

It is Game of Thrones and Outlander night tonight so I have to get all my outside stuff done early.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary!

Well here I am typing this mess.








My F250 diesel finally got out of the shop.
We won't discuss the cost but it's back and running fine.
We won't discuss me almost losing the trailer on the highway either.
The moral is I finally made it to camp a bit late this year.
Could not have been a better weekend.

Camper prior to some cleaning.
Came in handy Thursday night since we had some showers and lightning.
It needs a little love but all is good.
We have heat, A/C, fridge, microwave, and sleeps with four single beds.








A panorama of camp with about 180 people's worth of rigs.








Our weekend menu, not too shabby.








Friday's first ride out, 6 mile?, setting up for tomorrows ride plan.
These horses have not been on the trail since mid-November.
My horse was full of himself all weekend long.
I hop on and before my leg is over he's trying to move out.
Saturday and today were better, today having giving ourselves some freedom I didn't have to stay on the bit all day long. I felt bad holding him back so much for two days.








Lunch out on the trail Saturday, about 80 riders at the lunch stop.








Not the best pic of our full moon but it was bright at night.
Prior to this pic we spent some time riding bareback through camp.
Also ventured through some of the wooded area near camp.
Coming back was strange since the band had started after 8.
The mare I was riding was not very receptive coming back to loud music.
I had extra change of pants this time but also used a towel as a bareback pad.








Had to post this, someone mentioned rope halters.
I always use them under my head gear.
Invaluable for things like lunch on the trail, just bring a lead rope.
When we pull them out of the field for a trip that rope halter stays on until we release them back to the field.








Sunday we hit the trail again, just wife, daughter and myself.
We got a chance to move out and gait a bit.
Didn't have to worry about other people and their fears for a change.








We had awesome weekend weather, it was beautiful.
Horses still are holding a little winter coat.
Trails had almost no mud, for Spring ride that was amazing.

Used a farrier that I know for a trim on the horses.
Mostly to validate my work and healthy foot condition.
He thought all was well and I've been doing a great job.
Just like another opinion every year or two.

Good Night All.
Time to Grow some Corn!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

MR, looks and sounds like a great trip!!

Eole, she is beautiful!

Koolio, this Game of Thrones may have to be my next netflix.

Well today was my trail ride off campus. LOL Jay loaded up just fine, and off we went (with a smile on my face).

There was five of us altogether. Jay did OK, but he is definitely a different horse when we ride with others. As you know he is S L O W as molasses on a cold winter's day when it is just us. Today, I had a workout.

When with others he is very forward. Twice he tried to take off and catch up I guess.:? Lucky for me he is easy to get back. He spooked sideways once...have absolutely no idea why, but I sat it. Love the chaps, they give me cling. 

so I don't know if it is me or him....I do get nervous a bit riding with others. I was OK at first, but as we got going I got the impression the others weren't secure with their mounts....I don't know if that gets me worried or what. or if it's his forwardness that gets me a bit upset....as I am just not used to it!:shock:

I am also so not sure if I worry first and then he gets worried, or vise versa. he really feeds off my emotions

He seemed worried about being left behind. For example if the group went a round a bend, I could still see them, but he seemed to be worried about that would try to jog

My instructor thinks he just needs time with others since we always ride alone. This is the first time out since.....August? I think. She was also laughing b/c from behind, when he gets worried, he twists he body all sideways. She gave me some exercises to work on that. 

She also thought he moved great! So....the new feet are working.

I guess all in all he was a good boy. Not him impeccable self, but did OK.

Thoughts on this? Do you think his giggy/forwardness is b/c of being with others? Or is it me? Or both?

Anyone have experience with this?

He did stand at the trailer nice and patient and loaded well. Allowed me to get on without spinning. He has done that at different places.

Yes, I know....be the leader, and I think I was....but must admit for the first time out, I had some trepidation. Last time I rode with them was the 'big accident'. That was in the back of my mind for days now. 

Any how....good day....a bit stressful....many new things....but we did them and we are home safe now! :thumbsup:


----------



## corgi

What a beautiful weekend. Sunday nights after a great weekend make me sad. 

MR- sounds like a great camping weekend. I wish they did things like that around here.

Eole- congrats! She is beautiful. I bet you are riding by next weekend.

Koolio- Lucy is adorable. Love her!

HP- good luck on your interview. Unsure about the step thing. Ever since I moved to administration, I don't get steps anymore. 

Nicker- I think it is totally normal for a horse to want to keep up with the others. It is herd behavior. And I don't think there is anything wrong with allowing him to jog up to them to catch up and long as you are comfortable with it. Don't think too much about it. Just enjoy it! . 
Example...when we were in AZ and I broke my back, I couldn't finish the trail ride in the last day. I was on one of the most broke, well behaved horses in the world and when the other horses continued the ride and I stayed behind with a wrangler who was going to walk back slowly with me, my horse about lost his mind! I was able to get him under control but it is what it is...all part of being a horse. Many horses won't ride out alone, but it seems like Jay has no issues with that. I would rather have a horse that rides alone and likes to jog to catch up when riding with a group than a horse that will only ride in a group.

TJ- Timothy sucking on laundry is hilarious!!!

Yesterday, I went out and groomed Isabella and had walked her on the trail to see if I could loosen her up a bit. It worked because today I saddled her up and she was sound and limber. Yay! I kept her to a walk. I need to just make a point to ride her at least 3 times a week to get her back in condition. She seemed happy today too. I could tell she was feeling better.

Hubby managed to get Blue up to a nice trot today. and got him in the arena without a temper tantrum. We rode down the outside of the arena with no issues. It used to be Blue's spooky spot but looks like he is over it. All in all, a great day for both of us.

Sue, I have been to a lot of concerts. Mostly 80's hair bands, though my first concert was Donnie and Marie Osmond when I was 5! The bands I have seen most often is KISS and then a country band called Montgomery Gentry. I am quite eclectic in my musical tastes.

Ellen, great pics of your girl!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I am also so not sure if I worry first and then he gets worried, or vise versa. he really feeds off my emotions
> 
> He seemed worried about being left behind. For example if the group went a round a bend, I could still see them, but he seemed to be worried about that would try to jog
> 
> Thoughts on this? Do you think his giggy/forwardness is b/c of being with others? Or is it me? Or both?
> 
> Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> He did stand at the trailer nice and patient and loaded well. Allowed me to get on without spinning. He has done that at different places.
> 
> Yes, I know....be the leader, and I think I was....but must admit for the first time out, I had some trepidation. Last time I rode with them was the 'big accident'. That was in the back of my mind for days now.


My horse is constant forward, that doesn't count though.
He can side pass as fast as some trot when in a group ride.
Wife's horse gets jiggy around unknown or too many other horses.
It used to bother her but I think she now knows she is in control.
My daughter feels she is always in control of her horse, the reality is that she is.

I am a firm believer that our horses pick up on how we feel.
I always leave camp with an I don't care attitude.
This makes me think my horse gets no vibes from me, they're all his own BS.

Many times I also let my horse be the leader.
When we reach warp factor 8 I reign him in, then let him take the lead again.
After a few times he knows were to be.


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> What a beautiful weekend. Sunday nights after a great weekend make me sad.
> 
> MR- sounds like a great camping weekend. I wish they did things like that around here.


I should have used more vacation and stayed after the event!

There may be some groups near you that have weekend events.
If you have a trailer Fort Valley is not far from you.
Terrain there is not for the faint of heart though.
I have heard many that complain and many that love it.

Now that I have a good weekend under my belt I can get mouthy again.:lol:
When all this truck & trailer trouble started I just shut right up and waited.


----------



## ASLacey

Had a fantastic weekend ... Sunny and I had the best rides! He's an older guy so he comes out a little stiff and off ... I lunge hims, ride him, give him a good rubdown and he practically prances back into his paddock whiles I can barely walk after that workout!!! 

Then I "forget" my boots at the barn, go back to get them only to find the most beautiful full moon over the barn ... gave a few carrots to Sunny who thought a "midnight snack at 8 pm was fun fun fun!"


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Batman does some stupid shiitake but doesn't suck on laundry.
He does follow me all around the horse and thinks he's in charge.

Koolio: Lucy is very cute.

Elllen: Tell us about some riding adventures, love that horse.

Eole: See, I didn't mess up this weekend, congrats on new horse.


----------



## Celeste

I have been reading everything, but I haven't had much time to post this weekend. I did get out to ride today and my horse was awesome!


----------



## Blue

Hey all! I keep reading everything, but don't always have time to answer. 

Maryland, so good to hear from you and glad you finally got out! What a great weekend.

Nicker, ALL of the horses I've ever had will "worry" over being left behind. One I had never got over it and was only good in an arena or alone on the trail. All the others, the more I rode in a group of any size the better it got. But most o of my riding is alone sooooo,,,, They just need to know that you're not going to leave. do you know how to play leap frog? I't a great way to get them to calm down.

Game of Thrones! Love it. We have it on Netflix so we're always behind, but worth the wait.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, I do not know about leap frog. Do tell.

So...being the person that I am....worrier, must know WHY to everything.....I read some articles on line and played the reel of my brain about the day over and over.

Yes, I am making a big deal out of something small.....ick, the think I dislike about myself....but I have to get to the 'root' of it.....I must 'understand' Jay's behavior. (you all would hate to live in my brain. :lol::lol

I actually think it is two fold......I think my anxiety of riding with this group is one. Although I like these ladies very much, they make me nervous. None of their horses are trail horses and they aren't the best behaved. They are 'show' horses that they are trying to acclimate to the environment. So that is good, but being a newbie, I need people who are confident in the saddle. R is of course, but the others are not.....I pick up on their fear. Jay picks that up.

Also, I was reading that jigging is a sign of anxiety.....he's used to being leader. I know last year when we did ride in a pack he was best up front. This time we were mostly in the back.

I also read that if they are jiggy, holding them back, which I did, only causes more anxiety. It's better to let them go, with control. 

So...being a 'leader' in a pack of leaders was difficult for him, as well as feeling like he was going to be left behind. He is also shorter strided than these others, so he really has to work to stay with them. More angst?

I got a call from a girl who got my number just as I pulled into my friends house yesterday. She wants to ride with me. She sounds like she rides a lot. So I might be able to hook up with her SAturday. I will need to see what the situation is of course. I don't want to set myself up for something I don't want.

I guess bottom line.....my best riding partner so far is M! :shock::? Her horse and my horse get along great. Quiet and the same pace. She is dealing with family issues right not, so no riding for her.  Although I can't always figure her out.....I DO enjoy riding with her.

Maybe that is what is best for Jay and I to start....one other person? Interesting to hear that his jigging isn't odd.

BLUE, if I have to ride alone, that is OK I guess....that is what I plan to do most anyway. Just who I am. I have it already in my mind to pick up and go. We shall see how the summer proceeds.

I am curious to ride with my trail friends. They are 'real' trail riders. I have ridden with them several times, not my own horse, and I was so comfortable with them b/c I knew the knew what they were doing. I hopped on a horse I never had ridden and rode 6 hours with them....not even thinking twice. Hoping that is the case with them, that being my angst is part of the problem.

Makes me kinda sad to have to say I have trepidation riding with these ladies....one in particular, but I must be honest with myself and get to the root of my worry. Sigh.....learning and experiencing new things is sometimes stressful.....I hope it gets less, or I will be a solo rider. :-(

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> None of their horses are trail horses and they aren't the best behaved. They are 'show' horses that they are trying to acclimate to the environment.


I would doubt their horses behave much better in the ring.
IMO a trial horse must prove to be one with the environment.
An environment with a whole lot of variables.
Minimal acclimation doesn't get a good grip on rider safety either.

We see them pull up, tights, English saddle, black helmets, and won't speak to a soul.
Tack up go on the trail for a really short ride and come back covered in dirt.
Yep I've seen it, several times every year.
Like a moo cow at a hog calling contest!:lol:


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> LOL, Tim sure looks happy in your laundry, you really cannot disturb such a blissful moment.
> 
> About Princess Buttercup (whose name I'm trying to change...):
> *
> Blue*, you might find her more attractive than some arabians, as she is from working-sport lines, rather than the extreme show-halter lines.
> 
> *HP*: she's going on 7yo in June, she was broke to ride in 2013 and had some formal arena training in 2014. Probably around 30-40 rides under saddle. No trail experience, she lived in a herd on 20 hilly acres all of her life. She's tiny, around 14h1. I'm tiny too, so...
> She is grey, but was born a chestnut, thus the reddish hue. She will be white like her mom. Muddy grey is her color right now.
> 
> *NM*: I'm looking forward to ride her, but this is such huge adaptation for her; I want her to settle down and feel safe here, before I climb aboard. Also it was a hellish 5 hours drive yesterday, she must be sore all over.
> 
> How soon is too soon? Does anyone have an opinion on this? How long do you wait to ride a new horse? She hasn't been ridden for over 4 months.
> 
> Here are pics of her, summer 2014 and december 2014.



She really looks so superb, Nathalie - her whole attitude under saddle. It's exactly the sort of Arabian I love. How great that they didn't ride her too early, it's going to add years at the other end of her career. The upbringing you are describing sounds textbook for a future endurance horse. And you know what, you just have to take her to do some dressage tests etc as well, the way she moves...

About the riding - why don't you just take her on increasingly long walks on the lead to show her her new home? Go further and further each day, if she's happy to. When she's relaxed about the whole thing, you will get a feeling that perhaps a little ride would be nice!  And then she'll already know the place and have worked with you.

Do you have an arena you can noodle around in too?

My mare was 14.2hh and I'm tall enough to play basketball (but don't). How perfect that you two are a size match. The desert Arabians were mostly between 14hh and 14.2hh anyway and it was rumoured that Lady whatever her name was at the Crabbet Stud used some TB stallions to get height into her horses, while pretending they had been sired by Arabians. :rofl:

Oh, and my mare had an embarrassing stud name as well. You'll find something lovely to call her instead, I'm sure. The current name sounds like a Jersey Cow! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> I would doubt their horses behave much better in the ring.
> IMO a trial horse must prove to be one with the environment.
> An environment with a whole lot of variables.
> Minimal acclimation doesn't get a good grip on rider safety either.
> 
> We see them pull up, tights, English saddle, black helmets, and won't speak to a soul.
> Tack up go on the trail for a really short ride and come back covered in dirt.
> Yep I've seen it, several times every year.
> Like a moo cow at a hog calling contest!:lol:


 Of course, not everyone in an English saddle and attire has a coathanger stuck in their posterior orifice and won't talk to other people! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Eole, I was wondering about the coloring, if it was something "specific". Sure is pretty! Love the size too...just my size (lol, no tall horses for me...!)
> 
> Just from the pics (lovely pics!); Buttercup just isn't her name. Doesn't suit her somehow. Something with air/flight involved. Gosh, she's pretty!


Air and flight sounds good. Ariel maybe, as in the character from The Tempest?


----------



## Roadyy

Read through the pages this morning and took me over an hour to catch up.


Nathalie, that is a beaut of a mare. I also agree that about 4 days of walking around the property and just getting used to the new smells and views is more than enough. I guess you could look at it this way. If you were going to a ride/show with her that was a 2 day drive away how long would you expect her to settle before you evented/rode?

Tracey, great looking up. Glad things are going so well and can't wait to see her home.

HP, great luck on the interview. Glad the boy graduated and ate well. Hopefully he is ready to seek his career. 

TJ, crazy cat.. lol


MR, like the pics and glad you were able to get the truck and trailer situated. I know how it feels to have the pig down. Glad the weekend was a great start to a hopefully amazing riding season.

Sue, great pics and sounds like you are coming right along with house and paper.


Stan, hope things are getting real close to an end with your paperwork.


Blue, hope your back and feet get adjusted quickly to the concrete floors.


Ellen, beautiful mare and snow.



I got a night ride in Saturday night with a couple friends. It was a perfect night for it! Did 6.5 miles around the lake up where I rode last weekend. Then got back to the truck and couldn't find my truck keys. Apparently when I pull the trailer keys out to unlock doors I threw my wallet and truck keys in the arm rest like I do with the trailer keys. Had to get a ride 20 miles back to the house at 10pm to get wife's copy and 20 miles back. It was worth it for the ride.


No pics since it was at night and my phone sucks at night pics.


----------



## Eole

LOL, Sue I'm glad you're back here posting, love your sense of humour. My new girl is 73% Crabbet breeding. I have a small dressage arena and intend to do dressage with her, classical, not competitive. Although arena work isn't my forte, I'd rather hit the trails (which are too soggy now)

Funny you and TJ suggest a "air-flight" name. Our horses all have wind-related names and that is what I'm looking for. Maybe Vela, as it means "boat sail". 

MR, please don't think I wish you any mishaps on your trips (although I find them highly entertaining)
Glad you're back with you camping commentary, as addictive as TJ's Horse-Mondays (or is it Fridays now?)


> My F250 diesel finally got out of the shop


Well, it's just not a GMC, what can you do... 

NM, like all others: it's in the nature of horses to want to stay with the herd. I rode Alizé yesterday, and she was totally cool and relaxed. Until DH surprised us and joined (bareback) on his hot-headed Rafale on our way back. Alizé went ballistic, jigged and pulled, even did a small buck as I tried to control speed. :shock:
First, you are NOT a greenie!!! You are more experienced on the trail than most of these ladies. 
Second, you are probably too much in your head (I'm the same, guilty as charged) rather than being totally present with your horse and riding your own ride. When you're thinking about "what ifs", your horse knows you're not there for him and he must take charge.
Leap frog: in a group, a horse takes the lead briefly, then goes behind and the next horse takes the lead etc. Horse's position changes constantly from lead, back, middle, lead and they learn not to fret about it.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Home chores today. Went to Kohl's (very dangerous place, treaded carefully) & got a black Black&Decker coffee pot (for $19.50 on sale from $45.00!!) & a black/dark red Oster toaster (not on sale, but the above deflected that, in my mind's justification process, lol). That finishes the set-up for my black/red/"on white" kitchen, yay. Now I can toss the crippling-along ancient & increasingly uncleanable white coffeepot & toaster. 'Bout time.


I empathise with your justification there! And red looks nice. We started with a red kettle. 

This was before the red kettle: (we heated water in a saucepan...) -click for larger view-











This is after the red kettle joined us: -click for larger view-










...but it's before I surrounded the cooker with nice dark wood to cover the pedestal and gaps. 

Now we also have a red frying pan, with white ceramic inside instead of teflon, after all the bad press about teflon. We're finding the ceramic amazing - way more non-stick than teflon, and crisps things like pan-fried potato slices up almost as well as when you bake them in the oven!




> I can't fold my laundry, there's a cat on it (Tim). He's stretched out asleep across it now, but he was doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> and this


Awww, too cute!  I'm glad that your cats moved with you after all and have settled in well.




> He loves to suck on laundry, clean or dirty (although dirty socks are to die for, in his opinion).


Cats also like cheese. Do you think there's a link? :lol:




> I agree with him. Laundry does kinda suck, come to think of it....!


:rofl:

Hmmm, try doing the laundry at our place. We have a twin tub. This isn't a problem, it's what I wanted. The problem is, the new types of taps don't take the inlet hose for the twin tub. The plumber says I can make something and screw it to the tap but I haven't got around to it. I've been filling my twin tub with buckets for two years now... Thank goodness the drain hose works. :shock:


----------



## tjtalon

Kitty Timothy is a..."special child". Actually, he's just plain odd...!

Forecast today is upgraded to "thunderstorms". Oh yay. Well, as long as I can see the road to drive, it's all good (& have on my riding [bike] shorts beneath my jeans....just in case...). 

Except for the short time solo on Spirit in March, have been away far too long. So today will be good, just to be in the atmosphere & around the horses, rain or not.

Cool riding experience, Nicker! Maybe those other horses were nervous, too, besides the riders, since they're not used trail riding. Sounds like Jay did very well, considering!

Moonlight ride,Rick...oooh. (Sorry about the truck keys jaunt! oops...)

MR, sounds like you had a very nice weekend, bet you're happy to have gotten back out there!

(Dang, that was one long winter/wet Spring...)

I'm in love with Eole's horse, lol! Looking forward to pics & progress reports.

I'd better get going, get my act together before leaving for Janice's. Wet horses & mud...heaven....! Want to do a good job cleaning the tack shed, will earn me a lesson or two!

Later all...


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I think the more Jay is around other horses the more he will settle down into wherever he is in the pack. 

Leap Frog is just what it sounds like. Everyone takes turns in the lead and different position in the pack. We do that on our rides as you can see by my pics. We do it as much for the horses as we do to enjoy conversation with each person in the group.

I took Little Man on this night ride since I took Rowdy last weekend. My next ride will be on Trusty and guess I will finally try out the saddle AA sent me. My endurance riding friend is excited to see it as she knows the quality of a Crates.


----------



## Blue

Morning all! Finally have a day off. Of course everyone else had to go to work today so now I'm on my own, but that's ok. I like some "alone" time . Of course now it's raining! But I like rain too.

Nicker, there are plenty of people that I won't ride with for that very reason. I think I've written about some of them before. For Jay's sake, make it a point to chose riding companions that you feel comfortable with. It pays off in the end. I did this for many years and now when I "have" to ride with someone I'm not comfortable with and don't trust their abilities, my Lacey knows that she and her safety is my priority, so she continues to listen to me. Of course all horses have a different personality.

Leap frog. Start with one other rider. On the trail you start in front and move ahead a little. Maybe even out of sight around trees and curves. Then other rider passes you and does same. Then you pass and move along. So on and so forth. The idea is to extend the timing gradually so the horses can learn that they will always get back to their comfort zone. After a few rides like this, add another rider and "leap frog" menage a tois. Be consistent then inconsistent. Mix it up, but always go back to their comfort zone. It can really pay off.

And this girl that got your number and called. Go ahead and check it out. The best riding buddy I've every had was a similar situation. She and I both were very leary of each other until we rode together for the first time. Now…..:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful kitchen, SueC! Yeah, red accents kinda grow on their own somehow...

Oh, I think I'll stick with trucking my laundry down the hall to the laundry room, lol!

Yes, there might be a cheese correlation...Tim certainly adores stinky socks. Savannah just looks at him like "oh...you are SO weird..."!

Really do have to go now...


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, if was a gelding instead, you could call him Pegasus, that way when he rolled in the mud his barn name could be "Piggy".

Sorry. Couldn't resist.....!

(oh, & Horse Mondays will be back, hook or by crook...)


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Funny you and TJ suggest a "air-flight" name. Our horses all have wind-related names and that is what I'm looking for. Maybe Vela, as it means "boat sail".


That sounds like a possibility.

But here's a thing: I'm a devotee of Roget's Thesaurus (computer thesauruses are killing our language). I've looked up some suggestions (editing out the most useless ones):

Under "wind god": Aeolus, Vayu, Boreas, Eurus, Zephyrus, Afer (but they all appear to be male, so marginal for this)

Under "hot wind": Chinook, simoom, samiel, khamsin, sirocco

Under "north wind": Mistral, bise, tramontane, Euroclydon, Tehuantepecer 

Under "sandstorm": Shaitan, peesash, khamsin, sirocco, harmattan

(Any of which could also be prefaced "Silver..." or surnamed "...Moon" etc if you want to make reference to her colour.)

Under various things related to "flight": Arrow, skyrider, kite... "Blimp" isn't good IMO... but there's lots of other stuff there worth looking at. The older your Roget's, the better... as they keep deleting interesting old words for being "archaic"...

Many people are inspired by wind or flight ...My Sunsmart's grandsire was the famous and well-named Albatross. (And Sunsmart's nickname around here is "Smartibartfast" - a nod to "Slartibartfast" from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy...)


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Beautiful day and planning to ride. Was going to yesterday, but while letting Angel graze on the west side of my barn, I noticed where hogs had been rooting the ground. Thought of the spuds growing in the ground on the other side of the barn and the hog's veracious appetite caused me to cancel a.m. ride to put additional strand of electric fence around garden. Added pie pans on a string to make racket in the wind. I hope this will keep them out. I guess if the garden is an ongoing concern, I will need a fence around it and the barnyard to keep the wild hogs out. 

Sue Hey. Hope everything in the great Down Under is good. I love the idea of the name of Ariel for Buttercup. It fits her. 

Celeste Glad you had a great ride. Hasn't the weather been beautiful!

Nickers I understand your feelings on less stress. Riding is suppose to be to relax. Solo riding is a really good thing. I will be glad to get to the point where I can. I hope. It is a good way to really relax and sooth your soul. 

Blue I really like the idea of leap frog. That seems like a good way to ease them into being at different positions with in a group during rides.

MR Glad the trailer was a success this time. Also glad to see you at your computer giving a run down on your weekends again. 

ASLacy Glad you had a good ride. Yes, and that moon has been beautiful. I came home after dark the other p.m. and my barn and house roof was all lit up from the moon's brightness. 

TJ I hope the weather is beautiful for you tomorrow. Love the pics of Tim. Cats do the darnest things. But don't ya love em.

Natalie Buttercup is absolutely gorgeous. You look like a great match. I love the way she's built.

Koolio The puppy is adorable. I know you can't wait to get that baby home. 

Ladona Glad Blue's coming along and getting past his spooky spot. Hope Isabella is staying limber and healthy. Glad you and DH had a great day together.

Rick Sounds like a wonderful night ride. Sorry about the key incident. I hate when surprises like that happen. Still I know even with that, the ride will always be remembered as a good one.

HP Hope the interview goes perfect. Please let us know as soon as you know something. I know you will do great:thumbsup:

Well, guess I had better get at it. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sue Hey. Hope everything in the great Down Under is good.


Hmmm. What do you call 50 Australian politicians belonging to the current government, at the bottom of the ocean?

A good start. :twisted:


----------



## Blue

Eole, I know it has nothing to do with wind or flight, but I think she looks like a "Tara". 

Ellen, hope the hogs stay out of your garden.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Eole, I know it has nothing to do with wind or flight, but I think she looks like a "Tara".


oooh, I like.....

Ellen, if tomorrow is gorgeous, it'll be par for the course, since I'll be at work:shock: TODAY would've been nice for good weather:twisted::rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

TJ Sorry about that. I better put my glasses on. lol Misread your post. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, sorry I missed responding to your posts as well. I knew there were a couple more I had intended to respond to. You, Lacy and Celeste were them. It's great to hear how he is coming along. Sure am glad ya'll did get him as I can imagine how great it is for your DH healing.

Lacy, glad you had a good ride and hope you have more soon. 

Celeste, glad you got a good ride in. I'm doing my darndest to stay well out in front of you as you did me last year. Albeit I am not as far ahead of you as you stayed on me. I give you too much power as I always think of you when I'm getting these good rides in instead of 1-3 mile rides. lol


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> Hmmm. What do you call 50 Australian politicians belonging to the current government, at the bottom of the ocean?
> 
> A good start. :twisted:


Ah SueC point well taken. I guess that tells me that politicians are as popular there as here. They just don't have a clue what the people really want. Seem to live in a whole different universe. Maybe we need to get the time machine from Dr. Who and transport them to the real world.:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Hmmmm…. It seems our little "dinner table" can get very busy and chatty. That's wonderful, but it makes it difficult to keep up and respond to everyone I want to! Thinking of all of you!


----------



## tjtalon

I was typing away, hit a button wrong, I disappeared my post. AARGH! Btw Ellen, I was just teasing!! (& it's gonna rain all week!). Blue's right, the dinner table has gotten very chatty. I know I miss a lot! But we all just keep happily chatting away, which is the very nice thing here.

Anyway, starting over: Rain on the way out, but cloudy & no rain while I was at Janice's (she wasn't home, had mtgs & errands). I appreciated not being rained on while going back & forth to the pump to empty & refill my bucket. Got al lot cleaned. Janice had asked for at least the grooming shelves & helmets, as she has 24 youngsters coming tomorrow for a horse-contact therapy thing (HOPE it doesn't rain tomorrow for that!) Did those shelves, the helmets, the outsides of the grooming buckets (each horse has their own stuff) the front of the grain bins (as possible, thopse things need a blow torch), the grain-pan shelves, got the flyspecks off the windows & window edges, vaccumed the window ledges, cleaned off the microwave/'fridge/coffee pot & swept the floor 2x. Since the shed hasn't been cleaned in a year (as Janice has been so very busy) this all took 2 hrs 45 min. I didn't mop the floor because of the sea of mud outside, & because I admit I was TIRED, lol!

On the way to the shed said hello to Janice's mares (even Bailey came up for a hello sniff of my hand. Miss Callie got extra attention, again, when I went around her pen when I was leaving).

Janice called me when I was on my way out, to give me an alternate route in order to avoid a nasty 1/2 mile on a dirt road leading to her place; she said the rain had made slippery ruts anyway & roadworkers this morning made huge gouges that would eat a car like mine. Sooo....did another dirt road that was a little slippery but no car-eating holes).

She told me that there is 3 new horses: she has bought 2 geldings that are being leased (but available for lesson giving) & there's a new boarder gelding. The boarder is a handsome dun (don't know what breed or breed x, didn't go visit him, looks on the smaller side), name is Sammy D. Her new bay Arabian is Buddy (I might have those names reversed). Her other new gelding is a dark bay quarter horse named Friday, & she said she was excited about trying out me with him, that she rode him, that he's gentle, responsive & sensitive to leg cues & "doesn't want to go anywhere very fast, he'll be perfect for you". and, oh, "he's bigger than Bailey".

Oh. Yes he is. Don't know in what hands (not 17 for sure, but apporaching that 16 mark), but taller. And bigger. Big head. Nicely proportioned, solid body, strong topline. Sure looked big to ME, lol. I went up to meet him, before starting my chore. Was aware that Janice's daughter in law hadn't been out to feed yet, so wasn't surprised when he tried to grab at my jacket, but he still got a good tap on the nose & a "no!". Then I petted his head when he stopped w/a "good boy" but just briefly. If I'm going to get on a new horse (& one that big, which is a little intimidating), "leader" starts NOW. Janice said he's only been on property 2 days, so he's barely had time to figure things out in general (but am pretty sure that he already knows Janice is Lead Mare, via the horsey grapevine, besides whatever she has done!) He's penned inbetween Janice's Fire (the white mustang) & Dennis (the boarder Arabian that I managed to stop from crawling over me) so he has 2 good buddies.

Funny story, to end with: I'd been using the utility area pump for my cleaning, but at the end to just rinse the bucket & rags, I went to the pump just adjacent to Friday's pen. When I finished & looked 'round, he was peeking at me just outside of his shed. When he saw me looking at me he withdrew his head so that only his nose & left eye were visible. i said "Hi Friday...I can see you, you know". He pulled in his head a tiny bit, so only a bit part of his eye & his nose could be seen. I said "I can still see you, you know". He pulled packed until only his nose (& long face beneath the eye...dang, this horse has a long head...) was showing.

I went to the tack shed to get out my stuff & give a good last sweep. While coming around the bend, I saw him standing in his shed, just looking at me. While I gave Miss Callie some lovin' thru her fence, he still watched.

So...when I come back, Friday will recall me I believe. Goodness knows what he was thinking. I was just thinking that I miss a gelding to lesson with (not that I don't love & appreciate the mares [& Bailey will still be my canter teacher, I'm pretty sure]), but mares...are different, aren't they?!

So much to learn, I love to learn!

(Eole, was this a good HorseMonday soap for you?!)

Next Monday is predicted rain again, but when talking to Janice this morning, she said Monday we'll "get to horse around"! I'm on it...

Later all! I had a wonderful day!


----------



## Celeste

One of my old hens died last night. She seemed ok yesterday.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, a question for Ellen: are those wild hogs? Can you shoot them?


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> One of my old hens died last night. She seemed ok yesterday.


oooh. Sorry. I love chickens. Would hurt to lose one:-(


----------



## Blue

TJ, Lots of stress here this week and really needed that giggle. What a nice story for your day! Friday must be quite a character.

Celeste, I'm so sorry! It just hurts doesn't it? :-( A vet told me once when I took my older cockatiel in for some questions I had that fowl in general will be just fine one day and then just drop dead. Go figure. I guess it's better than lingering and being sick. Still hurts though.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> MR, please don't think I wish you any mishaps on your trips (although I find them highly entertaining)
> Glad you're back with you camping commentary, as addictive as TJ's Horse-Mondays (or is it Fridays now?)


I am glad everyone doesn't mind the stories.
Please notice my horse did not pee on me and I remembered extra jeans!
Something crazy seems to always surround me and that's okay.

I my self enjoy TJ's riding stories the most, they are always good stories.

Ellen we are waiting for your riding commentary.

I've been rather quiet lately until now that things have settled.
Truck, trailer, camper, weather, work, etc....
I just started riding so late this year it can depress one's self a bit you know.
Now we have jumped right through spring weather into a pre-summer thing.
I would have swam my horse in the river today at 86 degrees.
That river is still very cold though, I got splashed a lot over the weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, Lots of stress here this week and really needed that giggle. What a nice story for your day! Friday must be quite a character.


Glad to give you a giggle then, Blue! Yeah, I get the impression this guy has a sense of humor. When he settles in & adjusts...I'll be watching so as not to be the...horse's end of his jokes:lol:



Thank you MR, I'm happy to be able to do a Horse Story at long last!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, MR; very glad that your horse didn't pee on you. This is a good thing. Extra pair of jeans always a good thing (I'm still trying to remember to put a pair or work pants/shirt in my locker at work, for pee...blood...etc mucoisty & whatever else. Had to come home once in January to clean & change, shove my pants in a bucket in the bathtub until I could get back home to deal w/it).

Things that leak...ya just never know...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's not forget when the bee stung me in the middle of the river last year.
Elephant man for 4 days I was.

Who else could have a bee sting you near the eye after a half mile trek down the middle of a river 40 plus feet wide, go figure.

I'm sure this summer will bring more eventful / humorous stories.

I had such a blast I might go again this coming weekend.
For me it's about $22 in fuel and whatever we eat.
We are going to eat at home anyway, usually we group with others for dinner.
We alternate bringing a ready to go crockpot or meal.
Turn on low in the morning and it is ready for dinner.
My yearly campsite is $350, not bad, includes electric.
Each night would be $15 for a site with electric.
Roughly covers 24 nights to stay. I always stay more than that.

Corn is Growing, time to Tend the Garden (aquarium).
It's a jungle in there, way too many plants, looks cool though.
I'll get another pic of this soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole said:


> NM, like all others: it's in the nature of horses to want to stay with the herd. I rode Alizé yesterday, and she was totally cool and relaxed. Until DH surprised us and joined (bareback) on his hot-headed Rafale on our way back. Alizé went ballistic, jigged and pulled, even did a small buck as I tried to control speed. :shock:
> First, you are NOT a greenie!!! You are more experienced on the trail than most of these ladies.
> Second, you are probably too much in your head (I'm the same, guilty as charged) rather than being totally present with your horse and riding your own ride. When you're thinking about "what ifs", your horse knows you're not there for him and he must take charge.
> Leap frog: in a group, a horse takes the lead briefly, then goes behind and the next horse takes the lead etc. Horse's position changes constantly from lead, back, middle, lead and they learn not to fret about it.


OK, so how do you know me so well? :lol: Of course I was what if'ing the whole time! I didn't enjoy a THING! And I'm the one who planned the whole dang thing! LOL

You are right...I feel weird about saying they are inexperienced, as one is my instructor, but they are inexperienced in trail riding....at least the way I do it. You guys know what I put my horse through. But this inexperience does make me a bit uneasy. 

I was just waiting for one of their horses to blow up. THey didn't, but I was ready to react if Jay then did too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> .
> 
> Nicker, there are plenty of people that I won't ride with for that very reason. I think I've written about some of them before. For Jay's sake, make it a point to chose riding companions that you feel comfortable with. It pays off in the end. I did this for many years and now when I "have" to ride with someone I'm not comfortable with and don't trust their abilities, my Lacey knows that she and her safety is my priority, so she continues to listen to me. Of course all horses have a different personality.
> 
> Leap frog. Start with one other rider. On the trail you start in front and move ahead a little. Maybe even out of sight around trees and curves. Then other rider passes you and does same. Then you pass and move along. So on and so forth. The idea is to extend the timing gradually so the horses can learn that they will always get back to their comfort zone. After a few rides like this, add another rider and "leap frog" menage a tois. Be consistent then inconsistent. Mix it up, but always go back to their comfort zone. It can really pay off.
> 
> And this girl that got your number and called. Go ahead and check it out. The best riding buddy I've every had was a similar situation. She and I both were very leary of each other until we rode together for the first time. Now…..:lol:


Thanks, that makes me feel better. I KNOW I need to trust my gut, and my gut is uneasy about riding with them....which makes me feel bad. Maybe more time under my belt will help too. 

I did get a chance to talk to the girl again tonight. We made definite plans for Saturday. I will drive over there, which is near M, so Jay has been there....although that isn't what seems to upset him. 

I did ask her about her horse and if he was trail savy....I didn't want to ride with someone who wasn't. We shall see...... Maybe I'll like her! LOL I don't seem to like many! :rofl::rofl: Ugh....I"m terrible!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow things have been busy here since I have been gone! Still need to go back and catch up..

DH and I went down to the Biltmore Estate in North Carolina for a ride this weekend. We had never been there before, though heard great things about it. It was a 10 hour haul, which was more than enough. Luckily the traffic wasn't too bad, since we traveled on Thursday and made a point to time it so we were not driving in any cities during rush hour. 

Set up camp, vetted in and had a lovely meal with the friends camping beside us.











On Friday, we spent the day crewing for friends. This ride is huge compared to what we are used to, with almost 200 entries Friday and 180 Saturday! There was always someone around to help or chat with. Didn't know as many people as normal, as this ride is out of our region. But was fun making new friends and hearing about the trails.

Saturday morning was sunny and humid as we set out from camp. Never having been to the estate before, all the trails were new to us. The place is spectacular, with well-marked trails which were often horse-only, though we did use some multi-use trails as well.




















Unfortunately for me, George had left his brain at home. He normally is a touch up the first mile or so, then settles down and does his thing. Not that day. He wanted to go everywhere at full speed, and when I wouldn't let him, he would spook at everything, anything, and nothing. :evil: He was just as stupid behind Sultan as he was in the front, so I wound up leading a lot as Dean wanted to make sure if I got dumped he noticed!!

We got into the first hold and vetted through with no issues. We hoped that was a sign that George had settled down, but it didn't happen. He would snatch a quick bite of food, then his head would be straight back up and he would be dancing all around. It was like he had never been to a ride before!











Went back out on the second loop and nothing had changed. George was all over the place. The trails were amazing but I didn't have much time to enjoy them.











The main loop was across the river, meaning we had a bridge to cross. Amazingly, that was about the only place George acted like his normal self, moseying across without a care in the world!











After the bridge he was right back to being a ding dong again though. Ugh.




























It was no surprise to me to find George was back sore when we got into the second hold, as he had been doing those horrible 4-legged slam to a halt spook, which had me smashing down onto his back (and my back sure didn't appreciate it any either!). While he passed the vetting, I knew with a sore back it was only a matter of time before he became lame, so I rider optioned. It was so frustrating to watch Dean and Sultan head back out, knowing we should have been there too but for George's mental lapse!

Dean and Sultan kept on trucking and finished the ride. I am super proud of them both. 

In one of those ironic twists of fate, the universe threw me a bone to help balance out my disappointment when I went to check out the photos the professional had taken. Becky Pearman is a common figure at our rides and she takes great pics.. but this one just took my breath away:











So while I may not have a completion to show for it, I do have a breathtaking 8x10 photo that I am looking forward to finding the perfect mat and frame for!

And then another pic of Mr Giraffe from Becky Pearman:











Spent all day yesterday traveling. Arranged for the chiro to see George again, as his back and pelvis need attention and maybe she can find his brain while she is adjusting him!! :wink:

Summer has arrived while we were away, literally. Today it was *83* (our normal temp for July) and sunny!! Couldn't resist sneaking in a ride on Dream between laundry and all the normal post-ride cleaning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow!! Busy place!

Thanks for all the support everyone! I sure can count on all of you. You all will be in my head the next trip. I definitely think I am a big part of the problem.....

M's DH just contacted me, asked if I would get her out....I suggested riding. So....we are going to go mid-week. She needs some 'soul' time with her family issues. I am happy to oblige.

Maybe a ride with her will help build my confidence back up while riding with another.

See TJ....this is another issue of Highly Sensitive People.....doing things they KNOW they can do in front or with others. :evil: I am such a wiener.:lol:

Tomorrow is shots and evaluate teeth and whatever else I can spend my $$$$ on.....:shock::? Jay rode totally solid yesterday, but can adrenaline have anything to do with that? 

MR, you make me laugh....tight pants, tall boots, I think you forgot whips. LOL Really, I like the ladies a lot.....if I can't get comfortable, it may just be dinners we share. :-(

MR, I think that is a great inexpensive weekend. When we head to camp, it's at least $100 just in food. Then there is gas.....but so worth it. Our annual ATV tour is coming soon!! YeeHaa

TJ, what a GREAT day! Happy for you. I think you have a little crush already on Friday! :wink:

Sue, LOVE your kitchen!!

Celeste, so sorry about your chicken.

Roaddy, sounds like you had a great trip. Oh man! That key thing stinks. YOu sound like you just shrugged it off.....not sure if my dH would have. He would have been :twisted: with steam! Well....maybe not. Once when we flew to FL he lost the car keys....so when we got home, we had to rent a car to drive home, and the next day he drove it back down to the airport with his spare set. He didn't blink an eye.....hmmmm......something to be said about vaca! LOL

OK, I have a feeling I missed something, but know I read!

have a good night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, WOW, double WOW! Great story, but what FANTASTIC photos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

I was thinking about the coathanger people *Maryland Rider* met on the trail. I know the type, and they don't seem to be limited to a particular kind of costume in our country. If anything, I've found a correlation between the most expensively and fashionably fitted out and the phenomenon of coathangers up the posterior orifices. This may be English, or "Man From Snowy River" outfitting around here.

Western riders are another kettle of fish entirely over here, and in Europe! You see, it's not in any way related to the local traditions or history, so people who ride in Western gear over here (and in Europe) and aren't actually US citizens are always a little preposterous, like people at a Mardi Gras, or like wearing an archbishop's hat on public transport, or full native American feather headdress. It's necessarily in the category of "dress-ups".

And thinking about it, in Germany we knew a German couple who rode in Western gear and dressed like cowboys, and it was incongruous - Germany is sort of like Japan, all correct and urbanised, nothing remotely Wild West or open space about it. It was really reminiscent of the way some people like to dress in nurses' outfits in their bedrooms - it seemed to be their "thing" - role-playing in costume - escape from everyday humdrum life!


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Ah SueC point well taken. I guess that tells me that politicians are as popular there as here. They just don't have a clue what the people really want. Seem to live in a whole different universe. Maybe we need to get the time machine from Dr. Who and transport them to the real world.:thumbsup::rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> I am glad everyone doesn't mind the stories.
> Please notice my horse did not pee on me and I remembered extra jeans!


:rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Well, I blew off a beautiful weekend and didn't see Nike once. I could have gone today as well, but I guess I am just a little anxious. Tomorrow morning is my interview. It would probably have been good to tell Nike my worries. Oh well too late now.

Celeste- so sorry about your chickie

Eole- I like Mistel, or Silver Mistrel. Can't wait to hear how well you get on with her.

Nicker- My ultra calm quarter horse used to be more up when we rode with others on the trails. He also didn't like to be left behind! Just the way they are wired. Be present in your ride, you will settle better and enjoy more!

I ordered some stuff from State Line Tack. Should be like waiting for Christmas now LOL.

Gnight, say a prayer, cross your fingers, do a little dance...what ever you do, wish me luck!


----------



## SueC

...beautiful photos, *PH13*!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, LOVE your kitchen!!


Thank you, NM71, and TJ! We're very pleased with the way it came out. But, don't ask how many months we spent making the second-hand timber kitchen from auction fit our space. Just making the little melamine boxes to elevate the benches from standard to my height (I think we're about the same height, NM71...I'm 5ft11) took us a week (amongst other farm chores that always weigh in here). ...and then there were benches to saw apart and sand and recoat... and making the little dark-coloured "fillers" like those bookshelves where the measurements of the original cabinets didn't match the wall space... but yeah, it's a unique kitchen, we love it.

The best thing was the backsplash tiling. I really enjoyed that. I got to put in all sorts of funky red mosaic tiles and three red feature tiles (showing geckoes and gum leaves) in with the green field tiles. I just had to angle grind the field tiles to make room for the accent tiles, but it was really fun and I love the result. And that only took around three days including grouting!


----------



## Blue

Happy, Luck and Hugs!

Phantom, Wow, amazing photo! Wonderful story, but so sorry you didn't finish. Ya know, ****ake happens, right? You're ok, George is ok, all's good.


----------



## Eole

Becky posted that spectacular picture on the FB page, she was very pleased with it. I didn't realize it was you! Awesome shot.

Wendy M. who I stayed with in Florida, was doing the 75 on Saturday and did well. She's from here and I try to drive to their place and train with them every summer.

NM, I do understand feeling uneasy riding with people whose skills you don't trust. No fun. But on the other hand, you can control Jay, you know him and he trusts you. If you focus on you two, no matter what goes on around, he will rely on you. He does, doesn't he? Hope you have fun with that new rider. I wish I had a partner to ride, but when I do, I wish I were alone...

Sue, I love your kitchen.
Thanks for the brainstorming of names. I think I'll name her: Tehuantepecer or Euroclydon. :lol:
I went through different languages and mythology. Eole is taken, so is Mistral (our gone Canadian mare) We had Zephyr and Borea in our list. Vayu is interesting. 

MR, looking forward to the aquarium pics: I find it very colorful.
TJ: that was a GREAT Monday story. The new horses add a twist to the weekly soap. 

It seems our new mare is the alpha of the group. Not sure yet, but I saw her move Rafale from a hay pile, and he is The Boss.
She went from polite to a bit pushy, she's testing limits already. Then I took her on a short walk in hand and she became very agitated, was all over the place. She's been so easy until now, I didn't expect such a show. She did respect my space though. 

Celeste, sorry about your hen.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Thanks for the brainstorming of names. I think I'll name her: Tehuantepecer or Euroclydon. :lol:


:rofl:




> I went through different languages and mythology. Eole is taken, so is Mistral (our gone Canadian mare) We had Zephyr and Borea in our list. Vayu is interesting.


Vela does actually work well. A white sail in the wind. But can you combine it with something else...? Or is that too high-faluting? 


Signing off now, everyone: Work to do...


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, you make me laugh....tight pants, tall boots, I think you forgot whips. LOL Really, I like the ladies a lot.....if I can't get comfortable, it may just be dinners we share. :-(





SueC said:


> I was thinking about the coathanger people *Maryland Rider* met on the trail. I know the type, and they don't seem to be limited to a particular kind of costume in our country. If anything, I've found a correlation between the most expensively and fashionably fitted out and the phenomenon of coathangers up the posterior orifices. This may be English, or "Man From Snowy River" outfitting around here.


All right I forgot the shiny black boots and the crop, Sorry. :lol:
I have also noticed when they come back covered in mud it's always the horses fault.
Yeah they bring whips too and lunge in our ring first.
I would rather accept all that vigor out on the trail instead of waste it in the ring.
It can't be appreciated when and if it's all gone!

I do like the group rides they ride on, special moments for me.
I'm racking @ 8-12 mph and they post there but off.
Complaining starts at mile marker 2 or 3.

The Garden


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole: so glad the mare is home!! look forward to hearing what you pick for her new name. I think my DH may have ridden with your friend Wendy at one point.. he mentioned sharing trail with a Wendy from Canada.

Sue: loved the old pics, thanks for sharing

Koolio: puppy is super cute! how much longer?

tj: yay for horsemonday!

Celeste: sorry about the hen

NM: hope your new trail riding buddy is a perfect fit

HP: good luck with your interview!




Maryland Rider said:


> We see them pull up, tights, English saddle, black helmets, and won't speak to a soul. Tack up go on the trail for a really short ride and come back covered in dirt.


Hey now, I resemble that remark.. cept for the won't speak to anybody and short ride part anyway. :lol:

I do hope we can share some trail at some point.. think we would have a blast! Where were you for your most recent camping adventure? The trails look lovely.


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> I do hope we can share some trail at some point.. think we would have a blast! Where were you for your most recent camping adventure? The trails look lovely.


Always in Patapsco State Park, Maryland.
You may have been there before since you are willing to travel?
Rather hilly but great fun in the river.

You definitely beat me on the miles part I'm sure.
Albeit you don't come back mudded up from being dumped either.
I don't do endurance, just 2-5 hours for me.
Remember I am old and fat! :lol:


----------



## Stan

Rick the paper work is getting closer to finished Should be before the court in a month or so.

Nickers when we have a horse that is fidgety we ride them up hill. New Zealand is all hills so its easy for us to take the sting out of a horse. However I know you guys will have to travel to find a hill so, Good luck with the fidgety horse. Some times its the rider I know one that likes her horse in that state but she does not realise it is affecting the rest and we all end up with a problem. That's then kind of riders I don't like being around. The as mentioned by MR the ones that bring the perfect horse out to a trek in a English saddle I find they are the ones that end up falling off. Not all, but the bigger percentage. Most I trek with use endurance or western and I'm on a western endurance without the horn.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> All right I forgot the shiny black boots and the crop, Sorry. :lol:
> I have also noticed when they come back covered in mud it's always the horses fault.
> Yeah they bring whips too and lunge in our ring first.
> I would rather accept all that vigor out on the trail instead of waste it in the ring.
> It can't be appreciated when and if it's all gone!
> 
> I do like the group rides they ride on, special moments for me.
> I'm racking @ 8-12 mph and they post there but off.
> Complaining starts at mile marker 2 or 3.


Hmm, I once rode in a trail group for a few rides where everyone just wanted to walk. And after 40 minutes of this, my horse goes, "Are you guys crazy??" And I suggest, "It's nice terrain here, how about a trot?" And after some uncomfortable facial expressions they...hmmm...jog very very slowly, and my horse is still walking. And I go, "Look, do you mind if I go ahead a bit and let him stretch his legs?" And they give me the go-ahead, and he goes, "Aaaah, finally!" and does a nice swinging medium trot (because I was being considerate). And someone, when I've returned to a walk and waited for them to catch up, said, "You were racing him!" ...and I said, "No, that's only a medium trot. Come ride with me and I will show you his fast trot. It's much much faster!" ...they really had no idea of how a good ground-covering trail horse moves. 

My horse was really mismatched to the group and so was I - we'll do that kind of riding when I'm 90, maybe. But they were glad when, two hours out mostly at glacial walking pace, when someone fell off their horse at a walk (spooked at kangaroo) and broke their collar bone and the satellite phone failed, that I offered to ride back to the landline phone. Took us 20 minutes, and I wasn't pushing him a bit, nor is he speed-crazy, he's just steady steady but stretches his legs and likes to go at a nice pace.

If I could only find a local riding group like yours. :-(

Lunging the horses first, oh my... :lol:

PS: I do that in an _English_ saddle, and I wear breeches or riding jeans, and I even used to have a black hat! :rofl: ...and now: I have purple superhero pants! :rofl: Yes, that's right, went to an op-shop and found this tight bright purple pair of stretch jeans for $5 and thought, "You wouldn't wear this in the street unless you were doing a Bee Gees impersonation, but it's perfect for riding!" And it is. Hahaha. My husband christened them superhero pants. I must get a photo sometime to share, it's most amusing!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers when we have a horse that is fidgety we ride them up hill. New Zealand is all hills so its easy for us to take the sting out of a horse. However I know you guys will have to travel to find a hill so, Good luck with the fidgety horse. Some times its the rider I know one that likes her horse in that state but she does not realise it is affecting the rest and we all end up with a problem. That's then kind of riders I don't like being around. The as mentioned by MR the ones that bring the perfect horse out to a trek in a English saddle I find they are the ones that end up falling off. Not all, but the bigger percentage. Most I trek with use endurance or western and I'm on a western endurance without the horn.


Yeah, STan, I should have put him out front. That is what I have been reading too. That is where he likes to be. My first time out since August....I definitely think I was a big part of the problem...my nerves sometimes get the best of me.....Jay can read me so well. He did want to run up hills, and I usually let him, but they were all going at a walk.

Eole, Yes, I had control of him, just my nerves got the better of me. This is the group that had the huge accident last year, it has continued to sit in my brain. Roaddy, that grey in the photo that was referred to was the one that nearly killed R. :shock: It is a big reason I had my shackles up. I was hoping that horse wouldn't go.

Question....do you think a pack of boss mares effects a single gelding's behavior? Just curious.

I will keep plodding away and trying new things.....I will pull on my big girl pants and start being the lead mare better. :wink: I remember our first time out last year. M and I rode on an organized trail ride. He was a bit jiggy for that in the beginning too....but I thought it was COOL! :lol: YeeHaw A horse that actually moved! Something has happened to me.....riding him solo a lot and mellow, along with my friend's accdent in the back of my head (she's like, who cares, let's ride!).......I need to become present and be there for my horse! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK one more thing...( you guys are sick of me I am sure). I realized too....when I go out with others, and I think they are superior than me in horsemanship, I put my guard down and become a 'weakling' thinking I will let them take over and take the lead....does that make sense? I'll let them make the decisions.

I think Jay looks to me to be his leader. Deep down, he's a scardy cat. LOL I love my boy!  I NEED to take the leadership role, how ever that is in my mind so he knows he has a leader.....

Have a good day all.

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

On just long enough to quickly read. Got a text last night from Chief asking me to be in at 7a instead of 9a. (Sometimes...alot...I feel like the ball on the ping pong paddle..)

Wow, lots of posts! PH, incredible pictures!! My mouth dropped open of the one of you & all coming down the hill w/the sun behind. Beyond awesome...!

Nicker, don't fret...YOU know what you're doing & so does Jay! (easy for me to say "don't fret", as am Queen Fretter of All Time, lol!")

Yeah...don't know if I have a crush already on Friday, but do find him interesting....

I gotta go, sorry no time to reply to all, but read everything!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> See TJ....this is another issue of Highly Sensitive People.....doing things they KNOW they can do in front or with others. :evil: I am such a wiener.:lol:


Very true!! I call myself a weinie all the time for the same resaon:rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, sorry for your loss. what time is supper?:twisted: 

Eole, if she is already pushing the other horses around then she is already challenging you for leadership as well by your story. She obviously has been there long enough that she is ready to find out who the real herd leader is. 

TJ, great Horse Monday story. can't wait to see pics of the new additions.


Stan, looking forward to the end of the legal issues for you. I'm sure not as much as you are looking forward to it.

MN17, I never get tired of your questions as long as you never get tired of seeing me tell you to stop it. Stop thinking so much and just ride. If you are unsure of their abilities on the trail with inexperienced horses on the trail then don't think about their horses. That is their job and responsibility. Who are you responsible for? Jay! Ride Jay and stop riding their horses from Jay's back. The more you are focusing on when, not if but when, their horse is going to act out then you are transferring that nervous feeling to Jay. Think about what Sue said about riding out ahead of them to let Jay stretch his legs so you and him can settle down then wait on them to come back. Heck tell them he is getting figity and you need to work him out a bit and will be right back so as to not make it sound like you are blaming them.:wink: You are a great rider and should never feel subpar next to any other rider!!!!

Dawn, that is a "Breathtaking" picture! Sorry you didn't have a finish to add to it, but that would absolutely make up for it.

I thought it was time to share an update on Doc as it has been a while. He has been on the hay cube, boost/balance, ulcer cookies for a few months now then added flaxseed over the last month. All four guys are on the same diet. I'll let the pictures tell the story.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue I thought about you last night as I saw a video going viral on FB of an interview with a guy about the front of a boat falling off after being hit by a wave and dumping 80,000 tons of crude oil.

Here is the video. I remembered your comment about government officials.



https://youtu.be/LlTZ2lvmHPM


----------



## SueC

Roadyy, Doc really looks unwell. How old is he? It's not just his loss of muscle and fat, it's the way his coat looks, the wiry hair, the washed-out colour, the lack of shine, the frizzy bleached mane... We've had horses look like that when they're really old and gradually getting organ failure, or very sick with a serious disease, like when my mare had cancer or one of Dad's old mares had an endocrine problem. The only younger horses we've seen look like that either had heavy parasite loads or trace element deficiencies or calorie deficits or combinations of the above - although of course serious illness would do it too.

I'm assuming Doc has shelter and/or rugging to keep him warm while like this, and that you're offering him enough calories in forms he can access, and you've had a veterinary opinion or two? ...what did they say, apart from ulcers? (Because ulcers are usually secondary to other illnesses or problems...)

When was the last time he looked normal?


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue I thought about you last night as I saw a video going viral on FB of an interview with a guy about the front of a boat falling off after being hit by a wave and dumping 80,000 tons of crude oil.
> 
> Here is the video. I remembered your comment about government officials.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LlTZ2lvmHPM



Hmm yes, these guys are on the ABC every Thursday night to finish the 7.30 Report with a spoof-up of the stupidest actual interviews/interactions that have been had with Australian politicians that week. They do a very good job and they allow us to reduce our blood pressures through laughter. Of course, since we've mostly stopped watching news at our house, our blood pressure doesn't need to come down as much these days.  HF was one of the alternative activities to watching depressing news etc...


----------



## Roadyy

He is 26. He is the one we have been fighting diarrhea and ulcers with all winter. He has a shine to his coat now and has all kinds of energy and uses it to run the new guy off continuously.

He has gained at least 60 lbs since he started gaining weight back. His muscle is actually starting to build back up too. Probably from all the chasing he does after Rowdy. He has been running, kicking and bucking as we return with Trusty and Little Man from trail rides which we never saw him do last year. He is a completely different horse from last year in his outgoing personality. He has started meeting me at the gate and walking with me to each bowl as I feed Trusty and Little Man before trotting off to his bowl to wait for me.

He has been run through the ringer on blood work and fecal tests. All good. 5 day power wormer then wormed again a week later. Trust me when I say he is improving leaps and bounds from his fight with winter. I will just have to get a head start on fattening him up for next winter and leave the blanket on him any time the temp gets below 50 so he isn't burning so much to stay warm.


I think you are only looking at the first two pics. The third one is of him last night. The first two were from a few months back at his worst.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> Always in Patapsco State Park, Maryland.
> You may have been there before since you are willing to travel? Rather hilly but great fun in the river.


I haven't been there (only to Fair Hill which is about an hour from there).. but I have a friend who lives in Columbia and I wonder if that is where she does a lot of her riding. We keep saying we are going to go down and spend a weekend with her - if that ever happens I will let you know. Your river pictures always look like so much fun.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> He is 26. He is the one we have been fighting diarrhea and ulcers with all winter. He has a shine to his coat now and has all kinds of energy and uses it to run the new guy off continuously.
> 
> He has gained at least 60 lbs since he started gaining weight back. His muscle is actually starting to build back up too. Probably from all the chasing he does after Rowdy. He has been running, kicking and bucking as we return with Trusty and Little Man from trail rides which we never saw him do last year. He is a completely different horse from last year in his outgoing personality. He has started meeting me at the gate and walking with me to each bowl as I feed Trusty and Little Man before trotting off to his bowl to wait for me.
> 
> He has been run through the ringer on blood work and fecal tests. All good. 5 day power wormer then wormed again a week later. Trust me when I say he is improving leaps and bounds from his fight with winter. I will just have to get a head start on fattening him up for next winter and leave the blanket on him any time the temp gets below 50 so he isn't burning so much to stay warm.
> 
> 
> I think you are only looking at the first two pics. The third one is of him last night. The first two were from a few months back at his worst.


Yeah, I was, the other was a bit small, I use a netbook!  Aha, so it was a "before and after"?

Well, hat off to you then for getting significant weight back on an old horse in a relatively short time!

So he had a mystery ailment then? And nobody worked out why the ulcers and diarrhoea?


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Celeste, sorry for your loss. what time is supper?:twisted:


We actually did have fried chicken for supper; however, I chose to cook chicken from walmart rather than eating antique tough old laying hen in rigor mortis..............
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

No one could figure out whaat caused the ulcers and the diarrhea was the only sign he was showing of having ulcers. 


I will get a better pic of him this afternoon in about the same position as the before pics.


I was to the point of seriously considering putting him down because we couldn't figure it out and he was looking so bad. I was ashamed of how bad he looked and not being able to figure it out.


----------



## Blue

I agree, hill work is great for fidgety horses. I don't have much problem with someone lunging before a ride. It's when they lunge mindlessly in continuous circles that I think they're wasting time. When I've had a young horse that I lunged it was more foot movement, flexion and attention. Anything more than 2 or 3 minutes and they get bored. Then hop on and go use that energy!

*Stan*, sometimes I think some of those types of people think they're "showing off" their riding skills to allow a horse to fidget and jig on the trail and make jokes about it. You're right though, it affects all the others. 

*Sue*, I ride western in jeans and many times chaps depending on the terrain I'm in. Now that it's getting hot, I've considered perhaps some lightweight stretch pants and maybe some half chaps. Wonder if that would be cooler? I've had a gaited horse that was wonderful when we rode alone, but you're right. Riding in a group I was constantly trying to hold him to their speed. I finally just started doing circles around them. Hmmmm…. wonder why they stopped inviting me? :twisted:

*Nicker*, YES! Put one gelding in a group of 3 or more mares and he's concerned for HIS safety! Just like Stan would be if we all ever managed to get together. :wink:

*Roadyy*, I was assuming that the first 2 pics were old and the last one was recent. He really has improved and that's a relief. I can see it. BTW, you've checked into so much with him, have you had him checked for sand in his gut? I've had good luck with ColicClenz as psyllium doesn't do much for us in the clay type soil. Anyway, glad he's improving. Those hay cubes work wonders don't they?

And that interview clip! Now that's funny!

*Celeste*, that rigor makes it hard to pluck them doesn't it?:-(

I was going to ride today, but honestly just don't feel like it. Hope I'm not getting sick. Got tons of yard work and house work to do and really wouldn't mind just grooming and loving on them today. I bought one of those 3 step mounting blocks at TSC. (since I get a discount right?) Maybe I'll check it out and swing up on old man Bart and just jaunt around the yard. 

Someone said they would like to come see the truck we have for sale today. They better show up. I'm getting annoyed. It's really hard to sell a good truck in a small town. We're about 100 miles from a city and most people would rather stay in the city. We lowered the price by 1000 and that got more response. Now if I could just weed out the flakes. And what's up with people? We put our price on it and said O.B.O. Doesn't that mean "Or Best Offer"? Ugh! What's with people taking my time asking "what's your best price"? "How low will you come down on your price"? etc. Come take a look at it and make an offer! Or even make an offer without seeing it. I don't care. I hate these little games. Or someone saying they'll be by to look at it and they don't show. So text asking if they're coming and they finally get around to answering saying they found something else. FINE! But we changed plans to accommodate being here at a certain time. Have the courtesy to communicate. 

Ok. Rant over. I'm going to get on with my day and hopefully get something done.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> No one could figure out whaat caused the ulcers and the diarrhea was the only sign he was showing of having ulcers.
> 
> 
> I will get a better pic of him this afternoon in about the same position as the before pics.
> 
> 
> I was to the point of seriously considering putting him down because we couldn't figure it out and he was looking so bad. I was ashamed of how bad he looked and not being able to figure it out.


Well, he's looking better now and that's what counts.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue. I know I get emotional on here from time to time and MR has long hair, but we aren't mares.. hth:-(


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Happy, Luck and Hugs!
> 
> Phantom, Wow, amazing photo! Wonderful story, but so sorry you didn't finish. Ya know, ****ake happens, right? You're ok, George is ok, all's good.


Was that the name of a nice Japanese mushroom that the forum software censored there, Blue?


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> No one could figure out whaat caused the ulcers and the diarrhea was the only sign he was showing of having ulcers.
> 
> 
> I will get a better pic of him this afternoon in about the same position as the before pics.
> 
> 
> I was to the point of seriously considering putting him down because we couldn't figure it out and he was looking so bad. I was ashamed of how bad he looked and not being able to figure it out.


Well, my mare looked like that for half a year before she died... but she was eating everything I was throwing at her with gusto and she acted normal and seemed to be improving until a week or so before we put her down... So I know how that feels...

How nice your guy turned the corner!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> We actually did have fried chicken for supper; however, I chose to cook chicken from walmart rather than eating antique tough old laying hen in rigor mortis..............
> :lol::lol::lol:


1) Do you have a mincer?

2) Rigor mortis is quite fashionable in the traditional preparation of wild fowl for table - they hang them up whole, with everything still on and in, for weeks sometimes - in cold weather of course...

3) Your old hen was probably way more nutritious than the walmart chicken! And had a better quality of life!

...but then she was probably your friend, and the above points are just my left hemisphere talking... ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

I hope I don't go through that with Doc. I will keep doing everything I can to keep him improving, but keep an eye out for signs of him loosing it fast. With what you said it will keep me from laxing on his monitoring.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Blue. I know I get emotional on here from time to time and MR has long hair, but we aren't mares.. hth:-(


O my! So sorry! Just realized my slip up :hide:

But the point is… well, you all get it right?


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: Look, my mare had a pedunculated lipoma. It's very hard to pick and the normal vet didn't, the specialist did after she died. On and off crampy in the last fortnight but eating with gusto, and no history of colic. Loss of condition and difficulty regaining it despite upper range limit feeding were the only symptoms we saw in the half year before that.

I kind of have that sort of monitoring task with the other ancient horse I still have. 31 and has been losing teeth for over a year. Remaining teeth down to roots. He's lean but shiny and active and bossing the donkeys around, can still run fast. Twice daily supplementation with concentrates in a big bucket of oaten chaff to replace the reduced volume of grass he is processing. Quidding a lot of pasture and no longer able to have teeth rasped as molars too loose and too down to the roots. But he still manages to eat a fair bit of clover and young tender shoots by nipping off the very short parts of the pasture with his incisors.

...it's only a matter of time through before he's going to abscess a tooth, if something else doesn't get him first. And if he gets and abscess, we're going to euthanase him. Pointless trying to treat it.

Meanwhile, still happy! 






































Night all! :wave:


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> Was that the name of a nice Japanese mushroom that the forum software censored there, Blue?


Hmmm…, I'm always thinking I can get away with something. :?


----------



## SueC

Shi'take. ;-)


----------



## Blue

Really one of my better words


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks Sue.. I am hoping the Look starting wasn't because you thought I was being sarcastic with my response. Furthest thing from my mind with my response. I am actually thankful for your input as I realize I was starting to relax thinking with this weight gain that he was out of the woods, so to speak. With him being 26 and loosing weight every winter( didn't loose it near as bad winter before when I got him in the fall) I just figured on fattening him up a bit before next winter to keep from letting him get to this point again. With what you experienced I now know to keep an eye on any sudden changes in condition.


Blue, I just figured MR and I weren't invited to your little gathering and had to throw in some sarcasm with my hurt feeling. Yep, it only got one, not multiple. haha


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, so much conversation here, and so many posts flying by so quickly. my computer is too slow (no, not o.e. Rick!) to keep up beyond liking here and there. Read, learn and enjoy the flow is my motto 

The jigging in company does prompt me to chime in. Nicker, your constant over-thinking of every aspect of *every* interaction with Jay, is something I appriciate!! 

I think you articulate what goes on in our subconscious while working with horses. 

Yep, you get me thinking about things I wouldn't normally think of, and that helps me figure out some things too. 

Soooooo, I now have a rather nervy type horse. He is not so bad that only those with a death wish would ride him, (or die-hard endurance riders - lol) but he definately is more on "high alert" when we are away from familiar teritory. 

When it is just me and my DD on her gelding, everything is fine. We can go up in the mountains, on any trail, and it is ok. Mostly we lead, but I have my DD take turns leading for practice. Because her horse is elderly, we try to stick to 5-8 mile rides, and ride at every gait, but mostly walk or trot/gait. 

Chivas does show out a little bit when we pass another horse, or group, but he listens to me well and goes on. 

The problems come when we ride with other horses, or I ride alone. 

Couple of experiences stick out in my mind. 

Our first trail riding buddy had an older QH gelding that had an endurance background. He was very trail savy, but could keep up a good ground-covering trot. We never had any problems riding with this pair. 

But she returned to school, so it was back to riding with DD or solo. (will go into solo later) 

One day, we met up with a family at the trailhead, and DD became friends with their daughters. We decided to ride out together. They had already riden out once, and said their horses may be a bit tired, would be mostly walking. 

The 2 girls were on QH types, and the parents were on gaited horses. The one the father was riding, was very tall, about 17 hands TW and only 4 yrs. old. I found out (too late) that it was his first trail experience. :shock:

Chivas was showing out, and determined to get in front, but I held him back as much as I could and tried to keep him back by my DD. After a while, he was so mad, he was flipping his head and swishing his tail and my arms were getting tired. The other problem, was the girls were in front, and the mother said her horse would kick and attack if strange horses got near one of the girls's horses. Jeez. 

So I was letting him ride up past the tall TW and then circling around (when possible) and returning back to the end. In hind sight, I think we should have just asked to pass them and let our horses move out at a good clip, but the wishes of my DD to ride with them stopped me. I just prayed for the end of the trail to come quick.

Then the bigger problems started happening...the big TW started spooking at every single bank and fallen tree, and Chivas started doing the SAME THING!! Holy sh..

to be continued...


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, we got thru that ride, and although my DD wanted to ride with them again, and kept in touch with the other girls for a while, we didn't repeat that experience! 

Unfortunately, the spooking at overturned trees stayed with Chivas. :?

That spring, we headed down to Florida for a week of riding. Several things happened so our plans changed a lot, and we stayed with Rick and family for a couple of days. Enjoyed hanging with them, Thanks Rick! Our horses were turned out next to thiers, and we were able to ride on thier land a bit, but it was too wet to hit the trails nearby. 

Chivas was his usual good boy there pasture riding. 

(On another trip we were able to ride out with Rick and his whole family, but they rode a bit slower than our horses, so eventually we just rode on ahead and it turned into two groups.)

After spending time with Rick, we headed to a boarding stable with a lot of wide, flat, marked trails. I wanted to get some good gaiting going on Chivas. I got my wish, but jeez he acted crazed the while time. Lost his mind I guess, and i don't know why. 

I had rented a smallish gaited mare from the facility for my middle daughter to ride. Fortunately she was able to ride her without difficulty, cause I was too busy trying to control Chivas to help either one of them. He set a blistering fast pace out in front, and there was no way I could get him behind the others or slow him down until we got to the 3 foot deep puddle. 

So after our 5 mile or so race, the girls wanted to ride on the racetrack. (this place winters some TBs, thus the track). I finally was able to muscle Chivas behind the girls, and held him to a very fast, animate walk. 

Well, I should say i was able to hold him in about a quarter of the way around the track, at which point the girls decided to have a race, then it was full speed ahead. I managed to hold him to a gait, but we were flying down the track. 

So told the girls no more racing, and besides their horses were tired. We all walked around the track once more, then the girls got off and went to hose off their steeds. 

I took Chivas away from the stable area by himself, and I could not get him to ride out without multiple, fast, circles. I worked him for a good 30 min back and forth, round and round, and he was still fired up. 

Finally got him to walk a few steps with his head down, got off and called it a day. 

There is more stuff, like the tossing me (3 times last year!) and the solo rides, but ready for comments, questions, etc.


----------



## Roadyy

I was there for the hard fall at the slightest movement of the poncho off the park bench. I'm not sure of what caused his issues maybe some desensitizing with tarp, bottles of rocks to let him know the strange noises and things aren't so spooky would help? Can't desensitize for everything, but at least plant the seed that not everything is spook worthy. 

You said he calmed down some when you lowered his feed intake didn't you? Maybe change his diet to a cooler high impact feed to see if it helps? With you not riding him any where near what you were in the beginning then maybe drop him off the high performance feed all together. Find a simple feed for maintenance and see if that helps calm him down with his young age. I say that because I thought I remember you saying you had him on performance formula of some sort. I may be mistaken.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I second dropping down on the "heat" in your feed.  My old guy used to only get bermuda when I was riding 2 or 3 days a week. When I got him I only knew about alfalfa so that's what he got! I got thrown twice, broke my foot and 2 fingers. The finger breaking was just from trying to lead him! Someone filled me in on bermuda and cooler feeds. He would get maybe 1/4 flake alfalfa a day and he became much more manageable while still having all the go I needed to ride these mountains. The only time I gave him alfalfa at all was when we were conditioning for a cross country 3 day ride. I was riding anywhere from 4 to 6 hours each day. Then afterward I slowly got him back to the bermuda. Some horses just don't need all that heat. Some do just fine on "light" feed.

Not saying give up the alfalfa. Different breeds have differing nutritional needs. Just saying evaluate how much and how hard you're riding and feed accordingly.

That's the first thing I'd be trying. Then work on groundwork.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I ride western in jeans and many times chaps depending on the terrain I'm in. Now that it's getting hot, I've considered perhaps some lightweight stretch pants and maybe some half chaps. Wonder if that would be cooler?


If you are gonna be brave enough to wear stretch pants (versus jeans), look for ones meant for exercise. Synthetic materials are _much, much_ cooler than cotton. I started out using cotton tights because that is what someone gave me.. when those eventually wore out I got a pair of synthetic tights and I was floored at the difference in the heat. Now I would never consider riding in anything cotton-based in summer regardless of the price.

As for half chaps, I love my machine-washable Dublin brand. Also have a pair of Moxie that is mesh fronted, so very cool. One thing I would avoid in the summer would be any made from neoprene. While they are easy to care for, they turn into ovens and your legs will bake.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, thank you for that input! As most riders (of horse or 2 wheels) know, cotton jeans and leather are NOT cool. they break the wind and mostly hold up to abuse, but that's about it.

I was considering the leather 1/2 chaps, but may have to look into other options. What would you recommend for boots as I ride with spurs


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> What would you recommend for boots as I ride with spurs


You will have to see what others suggest for boots, as I generally ride in sneakers! :lol:

In the past I have ridden in ariat paddock boots and liked them, but have heard the current quality is not what it used to be.. can't say for sure, as the 2 pairs I have that I sometimes use in winter I think I bought in the late 90s.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I was there for the hard fall at the slightest movement of the poncho off the park bench. I'm not sure of what caused his issues maybe some desensitizing with tarp, bottles of rocks to let him know the strange noises and things aren't so spooky would help? Can't desensitize for everything, but at least plant the seed that not everything is spook worthy.
> 
> You said he calmed down some when you lowered his feed intake didn't you? Maybe change his diet to a cooler high impact feed to see if it helps? With you not riding him any where near what you were in the beginning then maybe drop him off the high performance feed all together. Find a simple feed for maintenance and see if that helps calm him down with his young age. I say that because I thought I remember you saying you had him on performance formula of some sort. I may be mistaken.


He's not on performance feed, just Nutrena Starch control. I have cut his feed by 3/4, so only getting 2.5 cups of Nutrena plus 1/2 cup bran per day. 

About the raincoat, I hung a plastic bag in his stall last fall. Close to his feed bucket. He HAS to get near it to eat. The wind can blow it, and I shake it at random times. Guess what? He STILL SPOOKS from it. 



Blue said:


> Anita, I second dropping down on the "heat" in your feed. My old guy used to only get bermuda when I was riding 2 or 3 days a week. When I got him I only knew about alfalfa so that's what he got! I got thrown twice, broke my foot and 2 fingers. The finger breaking was just from trying to lead him! Someone filled me in on bermuda and cooler feeds. He would get maybe 1/4 flake alfalfa a day and he became much more manageable while still having all the go I needed to ride these mountains. The only time I gave him alfalfa at all was when we were conditioning for a cross country 3 day ride. I was riding anywhere from 4 to 6 hours each day. Then afterward I slowly got him back to the bermuda. Some horses just don't need all that heat. Some do just fine on "light" feed.
> 
> Not saying give up the alfalfa. Different breeds have differing nutritional needs. Just saying evaluate how much and how hard you're riding and feed accordingly.
> 
> That's the first thing I'd be trying. Then work on groundwork.


He doesn't get alfalfa. The only hays we have available are Bermuda, Bahia, Dallas, and Fescue. Or a combination. Usually I feed a mixed grass hay, but ran out over the winter and have been buying whatever they sell at TCS. This last haul looks like Japanese Mushrooms. 

This is why my GP's get their Timothy Hay from Wally World LOL.

I am going to try some groundwork, something I will admit to not doing a lot of, but not sure exactly what to focus on. 

The rains have finally stopped, so it is time to get my fat pony back in shape and working. he is soon to be EIGHT YEARS old (where did the time go?) so important to get these issues FIXED.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Yall are all over the place. This thread has certainly livened up a bunch. I'll bet it has a lot to do with such perfect riding weather and the many riding opportunities. Hope the fun continues.

Has anyone here ever asked a guest to sign a liability release when they were riding your horse? K asked me to yesterday and at the last minute. We were getting ready to ride and I didn't have glasses and was as usual very anxious, which gives me symptoms like adhd and my concentration goes out the window. I have to know what I am putting my signature on, so I simply told her I was going to not ride and take Angel home and read it so I could sign it. I didn't mind signing it, but I wish she had brought it out earlier when I was down there visiting. Just dealing with the preride anxiety is a formidable obstacle in itself. Reading about how dangerous interacting with an equine can be only seemed to add fuel to the fire. Logic kicked in and thoughts of riding an unpredictable prey animals soon had me wondering if I should even be trying to participate in such a thing. :shock::shock::? As I walked back I felt relief that the ride had been cancelled. I just wondered at that point "why am I putting myself thru this?" The anx just sets me up for a bout of depression and all I seem to do is ride an emotional roller coaster. Now this and if I let her work Angel, I feel her signing the form protecting me is necessary. I don't have a problem re signing the form and giving her concerns of being sued a rest. Just wanted to talk about it and see what yall thought. I just need to discuss it and put it in a proper perspective.


----------



## Celeste

I used to sign those forms when I took lessons. It just helped the person feel more at ease. It would be hard to sue somebody for falling off of your own horse anyway.

It is probably a waste of her paper anyway. I just checked. Alabama has a law protecting people from suing people over falling off of horses. 

WARNING

Under Alabama law, an equine activity sponsor or equine professional is not liable for an injury to or the death of a participant in equine activities resulting from the inherent risks of equine activities, pursuant to the Equine Activities Liability Protection Act.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, still need to discuss the solo ride issues. Had to gather my thoughts a bit. 

Normally, I ride alone, but just in pastures at home. Have to trailer out to get anywhere. He is fine at home

My youngest DD is the only one still at home. Her horse Dreamer is old, about 24 or so, and has a lot of issues, so many this year, not sure he is ridiable any more. My DD doesn't really care to trail ride, unless others are around. She prefers to go places where lots of other kids are riding around, local little "fun" shows are her favorite. 

So I decided last sping that it was time I rode solo out on the trails. No guts, no glory, right? 

At first, everything was ok. The hard part was passing the other trailers at the traihead with strange horses. Once we headed out, all was good. 

I was feeling good about riding out alone, and mostly happy with my horse, but then a few issues started cropping up. 

Once he started out fine, nice and relaxed, drinking out of creek crossings, moving at medium gait with a few canter intervals. Had gone about 6 miles, and suddenly he started getting spooky, refusing to drink anymore, and spooked three times at a 4' high stump. 

He didn't settle down again, so took the short cut back to trailhead, total ride 8 miles. 

Another time, he was nervy for the first mile (normal for him) then settled down for the next two. Then started getting jumpy again, for no reason i could see. I decided to try to tire him a bit, and cantered him up a hill. Came around a corner and there was a bunch of fallen/sawed logs. He had a come-apart and I went off, the saddle slipped and he did spectactular airs above the ground as he kicked his way free. 

He went tearing down back the way we came, and fortunately a couple found him, rode a ways, then found me. Chivas seemed calm while he was ponied, then I got on and he started ok, then got more and more nervy. He moved ahead of the others, and since we were nearly at the trailhead, I let him move out and we returned to the trailer alone. 

So, couple of things I noticed...

Most of the times when he got more and more nervous, when i would return to the trailer I would discover that most (or all) of the horse trailers had left. 

Except for the time he was so affected by that big, young TW, he doesn't seem to really pick up on the other horse's attitude. 

Most every time the other horses were all acting calm, except the one time when DD's horse was all wound up too. (it was after that trip their food got reduced). 

The other time he tossed me, was when I was testing out treeless saddles, and wasn't paying good attention. We were in the pasture riding, so I really don't count that one, but it was the first time I came off. Was a spook-n-buck though, and I have a hard time sitting those. I always think a horse will spook-n-run, so spin them and get a buck instead *bangs head*

One last thing, DD and I have riden out when there was no-one at the trailhead, without problems.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, we are going to have to take our horse's computers away. It looks like your horse and mine have been plotting together.................


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, signing a release is common now, and protects the landowner along with posting a state release sign. 

I would wonder why K didn't bring this up BEFORE you arrived, and i would wonder why now? Why not on your other dealings with her? 

You did the _*smart*_ thing to leave and take it with you!! 

It is ok to sign a release, and make her and anyone else that comes to your property sign one too. 

You can find examples on line, so compare the verbage in her release to others, so you make sure there is no weird things in it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> It would be hard to sue somebody for falling off of your own horse anyway.
> 
> It is probably a waste of her paper anyway. I just checked. Alabama has a law protecting people from suing people over falling off of horses.


While I agree the intent of this and other similar laws is to limit liability, that does not necessarily stop things from going to court. While in college, I briefly worked at a local boarding barn. A girl boarding there went out to hack her own horse and something happened that resulted in the girl on the ground and the horse returning to the barn. Girl was found, unconscious, and transported to the hospital, where she was in a coma for months. The girl's family sued the barn, despite having signed liability releases, etc. The case not only went to court, it lasted days and days as the (wealthy) family had brought all sorts of "experts" claiming the layout of the property was to blame for the accident. By freak chance, the girl woke up during the trial and was able to explain what had happened in her own words. The case was won by the barn, but the experience so upset the owners they closed the barn to the public.

I don't blame people for wanting signed liability releases, as every little bit helps. Its often not the person doing the riding (or the falling) that will be looking at litigation, but family or the insurance company. In our current society, the answer seems to be blame someone else and sue. :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> AnitaAnne, we are going to have to take our horse's computers away. It looks like your horse and mine have been plotting together.................


Sometimes I think he is "channeling his inner Arabian" LOL

Then PH13 posts about George losing his mind and spooking at nothing at all, for many miles...well it is obvious it can't be riden out of them. 

What to do???


----------



## ellen hays

AA and Celeste, Thank you for your response. 

AA She had mentioned concerned several times in the past and I told her I would be glad to sign a hold harmless agreement. I just wonder why she didn't bring it out when we were just sitting around talking earlier. That surely would have given me time to read and process it. Bringing it out 2 minutes before the ride thru me for a loop. The timing wasn't very good IMO. Again thanx for discussing with me.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Thanks for the response. Sounds like there is no guarantee of preventing backlash in any situation. I can see where this type of litigation would be very traumatic.


----------



## Roadyy

You'uns all need good ole quarter horses for the trails. All that crazy Arabian(non-American product) is the root of all evil you experience. Buy American made, support American made. hahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA and Celeste, Thank you for your response.
> 
> AA She had mentioned concerned several times in the past and I told her I would be glad to sign a hold harmless agreement. I just wonder why she didn't bring it out when we were just sitting around talking earlier. That surely would have given me time to read and process it. Bringing it out 2 minutes before the ride thru me for a loop. The timing wasn't very good IMO. Again thanx for discussing with me.


The first one i signed scared the stew out of me. I was so nervous I only walked and trotted on that horse. i was so scared thinking of all the things that could go wrong!! 

now I am used to them, they don't affect me anymore. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> You'uns all need good ole quarter horses for the trails. All that crazy Arabian(non-American product) is the root of all evil you experience. Buy American made, support American made. hahaha


American made huh? Well I am riding an American breed silly! He isn't an Arabian, he is a Rocky Mountain Horse! A breed born in the hills of Kentucky to outrun the revenue officer...something MR must be aware of with all his experience growing corn. :lol:

might be some Arabian blood in there though, and definately think there is some Morgan...


----------



## ellen hays

I talked to my DIL about this and she was concerned that it might have caused a rift between us. I told her no that we had been texting each other this a.m. My DIL said that that her desire to protect herself was justified and I truly agree. It would kill me for someone to take my home away from at this point due to a lawsuit. I really understand her concerns. 

Thank you for being a reality anchor for me gang. Yall are wonderful. It really helps to get a good perspective on things. Thank you for helping me:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Don't go confusing the audience with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> American made huh? Well I am riding an American breed silly! He isn't an Arabian, he is a Rocky Mountain Horse! A breed born in the hills of Kentucky to outrun the revenue officer...something MR must be aware of with all his experience growing corn. :lol:
> 
> might be some Arabian blood in there though, and definately think there is some Morgan...


Amen sister. Them ole gaited horses can fly.:wink: And yes especially when that corn is a growin:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

yeah, them MD revenuers are brutal:rofl::clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Don't go confusing the audience with smoke and mirrors.


You mean like the way his Chocolate coloring melts into the shadows of the trees...hiding from the revenue officer...

Those big spots on your pseudo Quarter Horses can be seen a mile away...hahahahha


----------



## ellen hays

We luv ya Rick. What a great p.m.. This has really helped get my spirits up. Enjoyed the dialog. Yall have a great afternoon and evening.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, maybe my horse gets nervy and wants to take off out in the woods when he hears people walking...he might think it's the law comin' after us...


----------



## Roadyy

Hah!! With all that black and white on him he can blend right into the shadows where a little gap shines through. You wouldn't know if you were looking at a gap in the woods or the side of the horse. Bwahahaha.. They would know you were once on a hidden horse as soon as he spooked, dumped you to be left for arresting as he flees the scene of the crime.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> So, maybe my horse gets nervy and wants to take off out in the woods when he hears people walking...he might think it's the law comin' after us...


He is obviously a well bred horse..............


----------



## Roadyy

Well breaded maybe...hehehe




All kidding aside, Chivas does have the desire to please in his eyes. He just can't get it stuck in his head. I have personally seen it.


----------



## Celeste

I don't know about AA and her horse, but my horse and I seem to have had a bit too much bread. You would think the fat would slow the horse down...........


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Ok, still need to discuss the solo ride issues. Had to gather my thoughts a bit.
> 
> Normally, I ride alone, but just in pastures at home. Have to trailer out to get anywhere. He is fine at home
> 
> My youngest DD is the only one still at home. Her horse Dreamer is old, about 24 or so, and has a lot of issues, so many this year, not sure he is ridiable any more. My DD doesn't really care to trail ride, unless others are around. She prefers to go places where lots of other kids are riding around, local little "fun" shows are her favorite.
> 
> So I decided last sping that it was time I rode solo out on the trails. No guts, no glory, right?
> 
> At first, everything was ok. The hard part was passing the other trailers at the traihead with strange horses. Once we headed out, all was good.
> 
> I was feeling good about riding out alone, and mostly happy with my horse, but then a few issues started cropping up.
> 
> Once he started out fine, nice and relaxed, drinking out of creek crossings, moving at medium gait with a few canter intervals. Had gone about 6 miles, and suddenly he started getting spooky, refusing to drink anymore, and spooked three times at a 4' high stump.
> 
> He didn't settle down again, so took the short cut back to trailhead, total ride 8 miles.
> 
> Another time, he was nervy for the first mile (normal for him) then settled down for the next two. Then started getting jumpy again, for no reason i could see. I decided to try to tire him a bit, and cantered him up a hill. Came around a corner and there was a bunch of fallen/sawed logs. He had a come-apart and I went off, the saddle slipped and he did spectactular airs above the ground as he kicked his way free.
> 
> He went tearing down back the way we came, and fortunately a couple found him, rode a ways, then found me. Chivas seemed calm while he was ponied, then I got on and he started ok, then got more and more nervy. He moved ahead of the others, and since we were nearly at the trailhead, I let him move out and we returned to the trailer alone.
> 
> So, couple of things I noticed...
> 
> Most of the times when he got more and more nervous, when i would return to the trailer I would discover that most (or all) of the horse trailers had left.
> 
> Except for the time he was so affected by that big, young TW, he doesn't seem to really pick up on the other horse's attitude.
> 
> Most every time the other horses were all acting calm, except the one time when DD's horse was all wound up too. (it was after that trip their food got reduced).
> 
> The other time he tossed me, was when I was testing out treeless saddles, and wasn't paying good attention. We were in the pasture riding, so I really don't count that one, but it was the first time I came off. Was a spook-n-buck though, and I have a hard time sitting those. I always think a horse will spook-n-run, so spin them and get a buck instead *bangs head*
> 
> One last thing, DD and I have riden out when there was no-one at the trailhead, without problems.


AA Was reading this and don't know how you get back on a horse after it has bucked you off. I am amazed at people who are bucked off and get back on. Wow. What am I missing here. Am I getting paranoid and scared. Advice please. You are a brave woman.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Angel is a chunk. I really don't feed her that much, but she definitely is an easy keeper. First one for me ever. She can do a 180 in a second. Very athletic and I am not. The full seat riding pants will hopefully will help during these 180 espisodes lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Hah!! With all that black and white on him he can blend right into the shadows where a little gap shines through. You wouldn't know if you were looking at a gap in the woods or the side of the horse. Bwahahaha.. They would know you were once on a hidden horse as soon as he spooked, dumped you to be left for arresting as he flees the scene of the crime.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Dang, my horse is offering me up to the boogy-man to save himself. Little Japanese Mushroom!!


----------



## Roadyy

Well we have left a long list of posts for the others to read and it is nearing the end of my "work" day so I bid you all farewell for the evening. See you in the morning.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Was reading this and don't know how you get back on a horse after it has bucked you off. I am amazed at people who are bucked off and get back on. Wow. What am I missing here. Am I getting paranoid and scared. Advice please. You are a brave woman.


It's not bravery, maybe stupidity, LOL but basically I am too lazy to walk home. 

No, really I am getting too old to keep getting tossed. Don't land as easy as I used to. 

That's why I am looking for solutions here.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, AA, your horse was just testing and preparing you for the real thing. You know the ole sayin 'practice makes perfect.' When it is time you will be ready:thumbsup:

As far as those sudden and unprepared landings, I truly understand. They just don't need to happen.


----------



## ellen hays

See ya tomorrow Rick. Have a good nite.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I don't know about AA and her horse, but my horse and I seem to have had a bit too much bread. You would think the fat would slow the horse down...........


Ditto.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> He's not on performance feed, just Nutrena Starch control. I have cut his feed by 3/4, so only getting 2.5 cups of Nutrena plus 1/2 cup bran per day.
> 
> About the raincoat, I hung a plastic bag in his stall last fall. Close to his feed bucket. He HAS to get near it to eat. The wind can blow it, and I shake it at random times. Guess what? He STILL SPOOKS from it.
> 
> 
> He doesn't get alfalfa. The only hays we have available are Bermuda, Bahia, Dallas, and Fescue. Or a combination. Usually I feed a mixed grass hay, but ran out over the winter and have been buying whatever they sell at TCS. This last haul looks like Japanese Mushrooms.
> 
> This is why my GP's get their Timothy Hay from Wally World LOL.
> 
> I am going to try some groundwork, something I will admit to not doing a lot of, but not sure exactly what to focus on.
> 
> The rains have finally stopped, so it is time to get my fat pony back in shape and working. he is soon to be EIGHT YEARS old (where did the time go?) so important to get these issues FIXED.


I'm not familiar with Nutrena Starch Control, but sounds like you've got feeding under control. 

As for ground work I'd start with disengaging hindquarters and "giving his head" to you. Then move on from there. 

And some horses are just silly and _like_ to spook and be knot heads. I've found when thats the case to not give them any attention for it. They're like toddlers. When they're getting attention, they must have done something right to get the focus on them. So don't focus on the spook, but on the unspook. 

Make sense?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen , those unexpected dismounts are sure taking a toll on me. I am trying to avoid them, thus the introspection and search for advice. 

i was told when i first starting riding as a wee child, that if you get thrown you have to get right back on. If you don't, you will lose your nerve and the horse will think it's ok to toss the rider. 

Still believe that, which is why I crawled back on Chivas after the poncho incident, even though I was offered a ride, and was hurting so bad i was sure I had a broken pelvis. (didn't break anything, TG)

I did go to the doc after that one, and the Orthopedic surgeon took me out of work for a week. I had a huge hematoma, and was in so much pain I actually took some NSAIDS for a few nights. 

I have been thinking if i can't get Chivas more reliable on the trails, I may have to give up the trail riding, which has depressed the heck out of me. 

I tried the ACTHA events thinking that would help him, but it seems to have made him worse. 

Now here we are, another riding season ahead, and i am not sure what to do. :-(


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> AA Was reading this and don't know how you get back on a horse after it has bucked you off. I am amazed at people who are bucked off and get back on. Wow. What am I missing here. Am I getting paranoid and scared. Advice please. You are a brave woman.


Ellen, I just looked up some statistics, and I truly believe that you are way more likely to die of a heart attack from sitting on a couch all day than you are to die from a horse accident. 

370,000 people die each year from a heart attack in the US.

The CDC collected data of horse related deaths over an 11 year period. During that time period, 17 horse related fatalities were reported per year.

In the year 2013, 32,000 deaths were caused by automobile accidents.

Basically what I am saying is that it is safer to ride your horse than it is to sit on the couch and vegetate and certainly safer than driving your car. 

Ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> I'm not familiar with Nutrena Starch Control, but sounds like you've got feeding under control.
> 
> As for ground work I'd start with disengaging hindquarters and "giving his head" to you. Then move on from there.
> 
> And some horses are just silly and _like_ to spook and be knot heads. I've found when thats the case to not give them any attention for it. They're like toddlers. When they're getting attention, they must have done something right to get the focus on them. So don't focus on the spook, but on the unspook.
> 
> Make sense?


I think it's really called Nutrena Smart Choice or something. Original style. They sell it at TSC. 

Yeah, I know what you mean about the "having fun" spooking horses, but don't think this is the problem. Yesterday, I brought the horses each an apple for a treat. 

All were in their stalls. the other two heard the russle of the plastic bag and their mind thought "treat!" and they came right up to me excited.

Went in Chivas stall, started to pull the last apple out of the bag, and he leaped to the other side of the stall, shaking like a leaf. I held the apple out and he (still shaking) tried to reach his nose all the way across to get it. Accidently russled the bag again and he jerked AWAY from the apple! 

I am going to try to work him on a lunge line, see what happens. I have not actually ever lunged him, hopefully he won't get MORE scared. 

I really thought the hanging plastic bag would get him to understand it won't kill him. Sort of a self-teaching exercise. Have done it in the past with great results.


----------



## ellen hays

AA I didn't realize it was so serious. I didn't mean to make light. I understand how important being on your horse is. I truly hope you can work this out. Life is short and happiness is so necessary. I pray everything works out. I do understand. You can do it.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Celeste You are so right. It is so easy for me to see the negative when there is so much positive out there. Who's scared. I ain't skeerd! Thank you. Tomorrow is another day and is untouched.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA I didn't realize it was so serious. I didn't mean to make light. I understand how important being on your horse is. I truly hope you can work this out. Life is short and happiness is so necessary. I pray everything works out. I do understand. You can do it.


It's ok, really. I joke about it all the time, but I am serious, and can't imagine giving up riding. 

I'm not ready for that!! 

I have thought of just sticking to pasture and arena riding, but Chivas really gets bored with that. 

He seems to like going trail riding, but maybe not solo. I have thought of trying to pony Dreamer, on those days DD doesn't want to ride, but not sure about that either. Chivas kicked the stew out of my Appendix when i tried to pony him. 

I need a new riding buddy with a compatable horse.

I thank you for all your help, and thanks to Blue, Celeste, Rick, and every one else.


----------



## ellen hays

AA Sorry about chimin' and don't want to wear my welcome out. I am beginning to see that gaited horses have a lower tolerance to stress than other breeds. Sometimes it seems that loving on them works better than desensitizing. I have really seen this with Angel. It is almost like she needs a shelter. I can love on her and she really seems to respond. Hope I have not been a pest this p.m. but I just needed to interact with yall. Hope my advice is not too ridiculous and lends some help.

Giving up riding will kill me. Life will have no meaning. I think you feel the same way. I wish you success and my heart is with you. I truly understand. If I can do anything to help you, I will gladly do so.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Sorry about chimin' and don't want to wear my welcome out. I am beginning to see that gaited horses have a lower tolerance to stress than other breeds. Sometimes it seems that loving on them works better than desensitizing. I have really seen this with Angel. It is almost like she needs a shelter. I can love on her and she really seems to respond. Hope I have not been a pest this p.m. but I just needed to interact with yall. Hope my advice is not too ridiculous and lends some help.
> 
> Giving up riding will kill me. Life will have no meaning. I think you feel the same way. I wish you success and my heart is with you. I truly understand. If I can do anything to help you, I will gladly do so.


Ellen, you do help! 

You might have something there with your theory that loving on gaited horses works better than desensitizing. Might be true with all high-spirited breeds. 

Must think on that a while/ 

If I ever have to give up riding, why then i would just get a buggy and drive my horse! 

If I can't drive, why then I would just pet them and hug them! 

I will have to be *dead* to give up horses! 

Don't you ever give up either, nothing can compare to the love of a horse...


----------



## tjtalon

In skimming today's pages & pages & pages of posts, I believe I've gotten the gist:

I'm good to go to sue Janice even 'tho I've signed a liability release if her "Proud To Be An American" quarter horse Friday bucks & spins me off of him because he accessed his inner Shiitake Arabian.

!!! Love you all, what a book you'all wrote today!


----------



## Blue

Whew! Took forever to catch up to all the pages. Where to start?

Signed release. I've signed one and didn't feel bad about it. It was a friend's home. We were all there at her arena. She has a lot to lose. I will say that the release she had everyone sign, went both ways! We wouldn't sue her if we got dumped or run into a fence. After all, that's the "inherent risk" of horses right? But it also said, that she wouldn't sue us for damages if we ran into her fence and it broke or we got thrown and landed on a light fixture. All that said, while the laws state that you are able to sue anyone for anything you want, it is recognized that horses are rife with "inherent risk". But it doesn't protect someone from negligence or stupidity. Just like hospitals. You have to sign a waiver when you get admitted, but it only means that you are expecting good care, not that some half asleep overworked nurse is going to give you the wrong meds or leave a syringe with needle attached in your bed. (happened to my son). A waiver is no big deal because it protects the honest people that try to do the right thing. The law provides for the morons.

Anita, I feed Safe Choice Sr to my old guy for no other reason that he's 32 and needs the help. Is there a reason your horse needs that? I understand the bran, but not sure I would be giving the Nutrena unless theres a reason for it.

Ellen, I get back on when I get bucked off, because I WILL WIN! If they begin to learn thats the way to get out of working then they'll do it all the time. Toddlers, I'm tellin' ya, toddlers. But, I agree. We reach an age where that abrupt stop at the ground is amazingly awful. Soooooo….. Find your center and keep it. You are way less likely to fall if you keep your center. Not that it can't happen, just less likely.

Roadyy, you're deserting us? Later!

Ok. I have to wrap this up. Got absolutely NOTHING done today and now have to make up for it with a great taco dinner.

My final thoughts on riding a spooky horse that doesn't want to calm down. Drink. Yeah, that's right. Drink. The best riding I ever did on an out of control OTTB and I only actually remember the high lights. Probably shouldn't admit that. The problem comes so often that you're tense. So a glass or two or a cocktail of your choice, or a couple beers can really take the edge off. Of course this can't work if someone can't be drinking. Then you need to find other ways to calm yourself. The calmer you are the less your horse has to get excited about. So at the risk of being bashed, way too often the problem with a horse that won't/can't calm down isn't the horse  Find your Zen, baby, find your Zen.

Anita, how long have you had Chivas? Was he like this when you got him? When did this start?

I finally sold that silly truck today! Took a deposit on it as they are waiting for insurance check to come. Reasonable. Came down a little lower than I wanted, but I really liked the young man. He's sincere, honest and communicated with me through the whole thing. So I feel pretty good about that. Now the fun starts. Have to find a decent economical truck type for daughter. Ugh!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> In skimming today's pages & pages & pages of posts, I believe I've gotten the gist:
> 
> I'm good to go to sue Janice even 'tho I've signed a liability release if her "Proud To Be An American" quarter horse Friday bucks & spins me off of him because he accessed his inner Shiitake Arabian.
> 
> !!! Love you all, what a book you'all wrote today!


By George, I think you've got it!!!:clap:


----------



## Blue

Anita, I keep trying to close this up and leave, but this is an excellent topic. Do you have a friend you trust that could ride Chivas a bit and see what happens? Tried a different saddle? I can only suggest try ONE thing at a time. When you start getting results you'll know what's working.

Ellen, stop that. You're NEVER a pest. We're all welcome here at the dinner table, right?


----------



## Blue

​Ok, seriously. I gotta go.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> My final thoughts on riding a spooky horse that doesn't want to calm down. Drink. Yeah, that's right. Drink. The best riding I ever did on an out of control OTTB and I only actually remember the high lights. Probably shouldn't admit that. The problem comes so often that you're tense. So a glass or two or a cocktail of your choice, or a couple beers can really take the edge off. Of course this can't work if someone can't be drinking. Then you need to find other ways to calm yourself. The calmer you are the less your horse has to get excited about. So at the risk of being bashed, way too often the problem with a horse that won't/can't calm down isn't the horse  Find your Zen, baby, find your Zen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, here goes my image. I really like this Blue, and Canadian Club sounds like the answer. A true smooth toddie. Talking about the corn growing, well I can certainly attest. Of course, not too much, but enough to find that comfy spot. Yeah.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen, you do help!
> 
> You might have something there with your theory that loving on gaited horses works better than desensitizing. Might be true with all high-spirited breeds.
> 
> Must think on that a while/
> 
> If I ever have to give up riding, why then i would just get a buggy and drive my horse!
> 
> If I can't drive, why then I would just pet them and hug them!
> 
> I will have to be *dead* to give up horses!
> 
> Don't you ever give up either, nothing can compare to the love of a horse...


Cool, AA. Was just thinking on a "jokes aside" comment: why do I want to ride/learn more to hone what skills I've gotten, at my age & knowledge of what "could" happen? Because I was born w/the horse gene, my heart has called out "horse" ever since I can remember. It's no one's fault, not even mine, that life's circumstances constantly circumvented horse involvement. Apparently, I didn't take the hint when I was 50 & crashed, even 'tho I quit....I just couldn't STAY quit.

I started out 2 years ago at Janice's w/the thought 'I don't have to get on one, God please just let me be around them. My soul is dying without them." 2 years later...Janice is facing me w/the prospect of an over 15 hand quarter horse. I was "crashed" w/a 16 1/2 hand Paint quarter horse (Friday not THAT tall)...but tall enough. I took one look at him yesterday & thought "I WILL not be afraid. He'll feel my fear". That's why he got a good tap on the nose & a firm "no!"immediately when he tried to grab at my jacket. I've learned a lot. A little horse can run all over a person as well as a big one.

So why am I doing this (I've asked myself beyond countless times)? Because I have to. Have already been there done that w/sitting on the couch, between the crash & 2 years ago. At my age, if I choose again to sit on the couch, in ten years I'll be found atrophied in a corner of it.

If/WHEN I succeed in overcoming that ancient residual fear & just learn to ride (read canter, once I do that, I'll have crossed a huge bridge). Once I've done that (again & again, w/confidence) I don't ever HAVE to do it again, unless I want to. I told Janice, way at the beginning, it's not that I want to canter as much as I want to know what to do/have a seat/have my mind to get control of sudden moves...spooks, etc. She said "So you can ride it". I said "Yup".

I'm scared every time I've been able to get horseback (which, considering, hasn't been all that much), but I've tried each time to just BE THERE. me & the horse. This thread, you wonderful people, have been invaluable to me.

I do love how we support one another, in "real time", knowing there's real people "out there" & not just lines of type on a page.

'Nuff for me now, have to go do Bill Pay day.


:thumbsup::wave:Happy Trails everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I keep trying to close this up and leave, but this is an excellent topic. Do you have a friend you trust that could ride Chivas a bit and see what happens? Tried a different saddle? I can only suggest try ONE thing at a time. When you start getting results you'll know what's working.
> 
> Ellen, stop that. You're NEVER a pest. We're all welcome here at the dinner table, right?


All good ideas Blue!! 

I have tried so many different saddles, have sold 3 so far, Roadyy has another one, 3 more I am considering putting on the chopping block...

Don't have anyone currently that can/will ride Chivas for me, but will think on it. Recently met a young lady that reminds me of myself as a youngster, but she just recently got married and is expecting. Have to wait until baby arrives...

The lady that rode my appendix for me, got him so wound up I thought maybe someone switched horses on me...

I am a bit hyper, but not what i would call nervous rider. i am learning to be more cautious, but it is more a realization that I need to keep my body intact. I have a very physical job and must keep it intact to work. 

Being single, there is only me to keep everyone fed and housed...


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> All good ideas Blue!!
> 
> I have tried so many different saddles, have sold 3 so far, Roadyy has another one, 3 more I am considering putting on the chopping block...
> 
> Don't have anyone currently that can/will ride Chivas for me, but will think on it. Recently met a young lady that reminds me of myself as a youngster, but she just recently got married and is expecting. Have to wait until baby arrives...
> 
> The lady that rode my appendix for me, got him so wound up I thought maybe someone switched horses on me...
> 
> I am a bit hyper, but not what i would call nervous rider. i am learning to be more cautious, but it is more a realization that I need to keep my body intact. I have a very physical job and must keep it intact to work.
> 
> Being single, there is only me to keep everyone fed and housed...


Those are very good thoughts Anita. You have to take care of yourself, and by your own admission you're "a bit hyper". Nothing wrong with that as I'm type AAAAA myself. We all need to find our special way of calming. It could be a good stiff shot, or a prayer or whatever. Yoga? It's out there. Gotta find it.


----------



## ellen hays

Enjoyed visiting this p.m. Hope everyone has a good p.m. Talk atcha 2 morrow. 

God bless and keep. And He does even though some of us enjoy a little CC and water. 

Good nite com padres.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Those are very good thoughts Anita. You have to take care of yourself, and by your own admission you're "a bit hyper". Nothing wrong with that as I'm type AAAAA myself. We all need to find our special way of calming. It could be a good stiff shot, or a prayer or whatever. Yoga? It's out there. Gotta find it.


You are correct, need to calm myself down a bit. I know i make horses a bit more alert, except those dead-head types that bombs don't bother. This is why I don't ride really hot-blooded ones...

Someway, I come across to horses as very dominent, even though I am *never* harsh with them. This is why i usually ride the herd bosses, they are the only ones with enough spunk to not be fearful. 

The other thing you mentioned, the importance of keeping balanced when riding. I think that is the problem I am having staying on top when an issue does come up. 

Age and weight gain has changed my ability to balance and react the same as I did in my youth. 

Sort of like how one has to change the way they dress as they get older, so I almost seem to have to learn how to ride different as i age, if that makes any sense...

You'all have given me much to think on, sorry to hyjack this thread for so long. MR and Nicker hit some nerve, and I guess i have been bottling things up and they came spilling out and all over this thread! 

Sorry again, leaving to feed kid and horses now. 

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!

PS - Yoga? Oh my, doubt I could get back up from that mat, lol 
going to have to take up growing corn...it's the only option I think :wink:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> You are correct, need to calm myself down a bit. I know i make horses a bit more alert, except those dead-head types that bombs don't bother. This is why I don't ride really hot-blooded ones...
> 
> Someway, I come across to horses as very dominent, even though I am *never* harsh with them. This is why i usually ride the herd bosses, they are the only ones with enough spunk to not be fearful.
> 
> The other thing you mentioned, the importance of keeping balanced when riding. I think that is the problem I am having staying on top when an issue does come up.
> 
> Age and weight gain has changed my ability to balance and react the same as I did in my youth.
> 
> Sort of like how one has to change the way they dress as they get older, so I almost seem to have to learn how to ride different as i age, if that makes any sense...
> 
> You'all have given me much to think on, sorry to hyjack this thread for so long. MR and Nicker hit some nerve, and I guess i have been bottling things up and they came spilling out and all over this thread!
> 
> Sorry again, leaving to feed kid and horses now.
> 
> Happy Cinco de Mayo!!
> 
> PS - Yoga? Oh my, doubt I could get back up from that mat, lol
> going to have to take up growing corn...it's the only option I think :wink:


I hear the age and weight gain! O my. Between age, menopause, quit smoking and my love of all things wine or chocolate, yeah a couple pounds. Plus, I've had a full knee replacement. Took awhile to get the feel right. For a long time I was pushing myself off the other side! The sensors to don't work the same as a natural knee, sooooo….. practice, practice, practice. You'll find it. 

Anita, you can do this. O heck, we can all do this.


----------



## Celeste

As far as staying on the horse, I think that full seat breeches or jeans have more to do with my staying on that skill does. They are like velcro..........


----------



## Celeste

Well talk about shifting emotional gears..........

I just got a call saying that my 91 year old daddy is not likely to live through the night......................


----------



## SueC

*Anita*, to me it sounds like he is a goey horse who needs a lot more physical work. Feed can be jiggled, but I bet he'd be different with lots and lots of riding. My dog goes bananas if she doesn't get lots of work too.

*Cotton vs synthetic*: I hear what you guys are saying, but it's still cotton for me, with a little elastane. I have chemical sensitivities and can't wear synthetics close to my skin, especially where there is friction. Never found my (thin) cottons particularly hot either. In totally boiling weather I used to ride bareback, barefoot and in shorts!  And shower after riding, of course, because my legs would be nice and black...

*Roadyy*, sorry if my total bluntness gave you a shock at first. It's not pleasant doing that sort of monitoring, but I like to think of the positive side: We'll take good care of them while we can, and we won't let them get miserable at the end. And we can't predict when that is either...


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste So sorry about you father. Hope he does well. I am sorry you are having to bear such a weight. God bless and keep. Please keep us close. We love you.:hug:


----------



## Blue

Celeste, Im so sorry. Big hugs for lots of support. Please keep us updated.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...Celeste...

Warm hug to you.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, I never get tired of your questions as long as you never get tired of seeing me tell you to stop it. Stop thinking so much and just ride. If you are unsure of their abilities on the trail with inexperienced horses on the trail then don't think about their horses. That is their job and responsibility. Who are you responsible for? Jay! Ride Jay and stop riding their horses from Jay's back. The more you are focusing on when, not if but when, their horse is going to act out then you are transferring that nervous feeling to Jay. Think about what Sue said about riding out ahead of them to let Jay stretch his legs so you and him can settle down then wait on them to come back. Heck tell them he is getting figity and you need to work him out a bit and will be right back so as to not make it sound like you are blaming them.:wink: You are a great rider and should never feel subpar next to any other rider!!!!
> ]


Thanks for being such a good friend!  I hear you! :wink: I"m listening!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OMG! You people have been busy today!! I just realized I have like 10 pages to catch up on!!!!

But I just got home, woofed down my dinner and am tired! Vet was there for 3 hours! She consulted me on Jay. Looked at the x-rays, we did a ton of talking. Shots, fecal samples, floating (she does it by hand), oye vey! What a night! Everyone was very well behaved!! 

Have a lot of catching up to do, but I am beat. Will catch ya in the morning!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I've been trying to keep caught up all day! whew!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- I have a thing for big Quarter Horses. The one in my avatar is Sly. He was 16.2 hands. LOVED him. He was my last show horse. Fun on trails too. If he ever spooked, it was FAST but sideways and then stock still.

Ellen- I have signed many of those waivers. Quite common. I agree, it was poor timing. I wonder if she just felt embarrassed at having to ask you to sign. It's a weird situation, between friends. I'd sign and ride!

As for getting back on once you fall, I try to remember the words of the famous George Morris. "Either you go to the hospital, or get back on. Hospital, or on!"

Celeste I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I will be saying prayers for you and for him tonight.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste, I hope the reality is not as dire as the call made it sound. Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Happy Place

What a busy thread tonight. I did want to tell everyone about my interview. It was VERY well. I had answers and examples for all of their questions. I got a lot of positive head nods, smiles and good remarks. The principal asked me if I knew my current principal and Asst. principal (because I am a long term sub, she didn't know how connected I was). When I said I know them and they know me, she wrote their names on my resume! I am confident that they will give me a good review. They were very happy with my knowledge of technology as part of my job will be the tech counselor for the online school. Its a big job, with 700 student plus 40 online high school kids. Wow would I be busy. They have other positions to fill as well so they told me I know by Wednesday next week at the latest.

We have heavy rains expected all week, except for tomorrow. I am running out to see Nike right after work. I hope he stays in the run in a lot. I don't want him getting too wet and shivering. Poor skinny guy! Farmer is not a blanket kind of guy. At least it is supposed to be in the 70s. I ordered a weight tape, so I can really track his weight gain, not just by sight. I'm hoping Farmer figured out how to seclude Nike so he can start getting grain. I know he will feed old style sweet feed(I saw it in the feed bin), but heck, we used to feed our show horses that and they did fine. Better than nothing, huh? I think I need to get ready for bed. Night all.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, I just joined Horse Forum - and definitely fit in the over 40 club (ha ha). I will be 57 this month. Long horse history here - but really am just looking for nice horsey pen-pals, someone to chat with, be internet friends with - share horse stories (right, I'm bawling my eyes out over my most recent horse purchase). I guess I do need a pen-pal friend, LOL.


----------



## Koolio

Wow! Busy place today!

Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Roadyy - I'm so sorry Doc isn't feeling well. I hope y can find some answers to help him out soon. Poor guy. :-(

Ellen - it isn't unreasonable to sign a waiver, but a heads up at a more appropriate time would have been much better. Although the waiver won't stop a lawsuit if someone is bent on it, it does at least acknowledge that one knows and accepts the risks of riding. Is there a horse association that offers liability insurance in your area? We have the Alberta Equestrian Federation here where members ho automatically grants you with $100,000 liability insurance. Not a bad idea to have in addition to signed waivers.

Anita - Chivas sounds a bit like DD's mare, Sally. The mare is acting really weird this spring and I suspect it is hormonal, but goodness, she is a nut job sometimes. Lately she has become crazy attached to Himmy like the pony is her foal. She won't let the boys anywhere near and if she loses sight of Himmy, she runs whinnying like crazy. Under saddle, she is pretty good, but she has tantrums and threatens to rear and feels like she will blow at any moment. She seems so unhappy and angry lately. We may give her another month to settle, but if she doesn't I think we may have to try some hormone therapy. It is s shame, because when she is sane, she is a lovely mare, but when she loses her mind look out!

Nicker - trail riding with a group is both stressful and exciting. Any anxiety you feel will be transferred to your horse. Maybe it is a good idea to try out some rides with the new gal or with M and build some confidence for both of you. Jigging is not an uncommon response. Some horses do it because they are anxious, and others because they want to be out front. Sam is great riding with one other horse, but in a group, he jigs like crazy and wants the front. If I let him out front, he is a much more pleasant ride.

Regarding trail riding in breeches and an English saddle, I do it frequently and my daughter does it all the time. Full seat breeches are the best. It is a matter of what is comfortable and my English saddle is very comfortable. We have no need of an American horse or all Western gear on the trail as anything goes. It doesn't matter what you ride, or ride in, but that you ride.

HappyPlace - I am glad your interview went well today. Good things are coming!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Topper! This is a great group of people. We look forward to learning more about you and your horse experiences.


----------



## Topper

Thank you Koolio - I'm looking forward to making new "horsey" friends, too. Do you all chat everyday? A certain time? I've never done a chat thing before?


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> MR and Nicker hit some nerve, and I guess i have been bottling things up and they came spilling out and all over this thread!


Hope I didn't hit a bad nerve? :shock:

I notice others have came out of the closet!
They also know about "Corn that is Growing" :lol:
And some drink wine. :shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Topper: Just chime right in, all is good.

Busy, very busy here today. Not sure I have captured everything but.

Good Night All:


----------



## Blue

Hello Topper! This is a fun thread. Lots of info and input. Venting and ranting. We're in and out at all times so just jump right in.

Tell me. Why are you bawling your eyes out? Hope all is well. Im headed for bed soon, but will read about it soon and our friends from "the other side" will be in soon too!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Well talk about shifting emotional gears..........
> 
> I just got a call saying that my 91 year old daddy is not likely to live through the night......................


So sorry to hear your dear daddy is failing. Prayers to you both, and your family.


----------



## tumbleweeddodger

Hi to the over 40 crowd. It's nice to be able to read so many comments and stories. I've had a 20 year gap between my last horse and the one I was recently given. So it's fun to get back in the mix.


----------



## paintedpastures

Welcome Topper to the forum,think you will like it here
Celeste Sorry to hear about your Dad,thinking of you at this difficult time:-(
Yes have to agree with other posters this thread has been busy, sorry never read all the posts:-(.
Me I'm feeling stressed still watching my mare who is was suppose to foal,but still waiting:shock: 372 days now!!! but there looks like there is light at end of tunnel,she has wax & is dripping milk so maybe we'll see baby tonight. :happydance:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sometimes I think he is "channeling his inner Arabian" LOL
> 
> Then PH13 posts about George losing his mind and spooking at nothing at all, for many miles...well it is obvious it can't be riden out of them.


In the short term, usually not. Still, I think that the more _everyday _physical exercise a horse has (up to the amount a wild horse would naturally get anyway, which is reckoned at 50km or so a day), and the more it is exposed to "spooky" things, the better it's going to become. Obviously, some horses are cooler cucumbers than others. And, it's hard for us modern people to have the time to give them anywhere near this... and I think that's important to keep in mind. I also find that free range horses are on average far more chilled than stabled horses, especially horses than grew up in stables.

The amount of life a horse experiences early in life also makes a big difference. My Arab mare was so used to the bush from always running with our riding horses on trail rides between ages 1 and 3 that she never got anxious going solo in the bush, it was old hat. But when I've ridden horses whose first exposure to the bush/trails is grown-up and with a rider, they have been a bit more spooky, depending on temperament. Takes a bit of time to settle them, and never go back until the horse is calm, or at least calm_er_, otherwise the horse learns that nervousness is a good thing. Finish on a good note.

Some horses who've not been on trails until adults seem never to settle down unless with other horses whom they know well. We've found it's mainly the lowest in the pecking order - the biggest "follower" horses - that are enduringly spooky, and then it's most pleasant to just not ride them alone. But I think those horses would have been better if they'd grown up tagging along with riding horses. Or at least having regular walks on the trails with a human, on the lead.


----------



## SueC

PS: I'm talking about calm, steady exercise, not a sweating, nervous horse being urged even further along when they're in a lather, because that just makes horses madder (adrenaline begetting more adrenaline). Basically, find something your horse does reasonably calmly, and do lots of it, and gradually do more of the "problem" activities in dribs and drabs and always finishing on at least a tendency for improvement.


----------



## SueC

I award this post of the day! 




Celeste said:


> Ellen, I just looked up some statistics, and I truly believe that you are way more likely to die of a heart attack from sitting on a couch all day than you are to die from a horse accident.
> 
> 370,000 people die each year from a heart attack in the US.
> 
> The CDC collected data of horse related deaths over an 11 year period. During that time period, 17 horse related fatalities were reported per year.
> 
> In the year 2013, 32,000 deaths were caused by automobile accidents.
> 
> Basically what I am saying is that it is safer to ride your horse than it is to sit on the couch and vegetate and certainly safer than driving your car.
> 
> Ride!



Well said, Celeste!


----------



## SueC

AA, what Blue said about a different saddle also rung a bell. A sore back can make a horse increasingly crazy. It may not even be poor saddle fit, but underlying injury or conformation. Any sore areas when you run your fingers along his back after riding? Any tension?


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> So, we got thru that ride,
> Unfortunately, the spooking at overturned trees stayed with Chivas. :?
> 
> 
> Chivas. I got my wish, but jeez he acted crazed the while time. Lost his mind I guess, and i don't know why.
> 
> There is more stuff, like the tossing me (3 times last year!) and the solo rides, but ready for comments, questions, etc.



Trying to catch up here, so quoting and posting as I go....

AA, not that I am an expert by any stretch of the imagination but here is my two cents since I am learning too.....

I very first thought was I wonder if you did ground work or if he needed a bit of a refresher of it. Here's why....when I showed up at the barn last night, Jay was being a bit of a tart! :shock: And I suspected it was reminants of Sunday. I had to run him away in the pasture multiple times before he would allow me to catch him. One time I was only approaching him to pet him (although I had a box of Kleenex in my hand, apparently that is scary :shock This is very unusual, but after Sunday, I almost kinda expected it.

So.....I pulled him out and we did a good 15 minutes of ground work. I am not an expert in ground work, so I know only a few moves.....but gosh it's weird how it does wonders.

Also, I have a ripped up old raincoat that I use to sack out. I know I mentioned it before, but I swear by sacking out. It's something we were taught a 100 years ago, and it's my 'go to' strategy. I would start by rubbing it on him, then eventually tossing it on him. Maybe when standing lead rope length away (6 ft. rope) I might start swishing it around, tossing it into the air, etc. The crazier the better. LOL By the end I 'beat' him with it....which is like hitting something with a wet noodle.....:wink: and drapping it all over his body.

That seems to help my guy. BTW, he was a total angel for the vet.  So glad I did it. 

Also, are you holding onto angst from the previous rides? I know I am....especially after that accident of my friend's. Infact....when I tell people I was there.....there eyes go all :shock: It was horrific.....linking that to my own accident (automobile) has put fear into my head. Not good. Riding with them again after the accident.....it was one of the last rides I took with a group last year brings back a lot of memories. Maybe you hold a little unknown fear. That is why I put it out there myself....I believe if I 'tell' my fears it will help me get on with my issues. :wink:

On to more reading...........


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- I have a thing for big Quarter Horses. The one in my avatar is Sly. He was 16.2 hands. LOVED him. He was my last show horse. Fun on trails too. If he ever spooked, it was FAST but sideways and then stock still.
> 
> .


Have a question on this (will ask Janice too, when I see her): w/a sideways spook, besides not tensing up & keeping my booty deep in the saddle, what should I do w/my legs (besides not suddenly clench around, of course), & I think I would raise my hands so as to not grab. Is this correct? It's just a guess on my part, but quarter horses seem prone to this "move" from what I've read here & there & would like to mentally prepare, if possible:shock:

Welcome, new folks!

Thinking of you, Celeste....

Tons of pages, don't have time to "like" as I'd like, but have read all.

Congratulations on the great interview, HP!

To everyone! wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, It wasn't a shock of bluntness( I love a woman with spunk and bluntness) as I wanted to make sure you weren't talking at me instead of to me due to thinking I was being sarcastic in my post. I know all to well the reality of dealing with the ending of our loved ones and how sudden it can come.

Celeste, prayers for your entire family as well as the doctors caring for him through this time. I pray we have good news this morning and know that we are here for you when you need us.


Welcome to the table Topper and Tumbleweed. There is no certain time of day that we post as we are in multiple time zones, countries and continents. We are looking forward to learning more of your stories. I, too, am interested in why the tears over the new horse Topper.


Tracey, Doc is doing good. He is not ailing at the moment other than still gaining weight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lots of good stuff here, thanks all. Going to try to address all the Q's. 

First Blue: When did this start? Was he always like this? Not sure and yes. When I first saw him on line, he looked mellow, and was described as a 1/10 temperment. I doubted any 4yr old was, but really liked his looks & movement. 

Drove to Kentucky and saw him. He was in a stall, face pressed against the door, straining to see out and whinnying like crazy. Totally ignored us. Owner turned him out in a paddock, and he went charging around bucking and squeeling. Took a while for her to catch him, and he wasn't paying any attention to her at all. 

My heart sunk and I told her he was not what I was looking for. Looked at the rest of the horses, rode a couple, was not impressed. Planned to check out a few different farms in the morning, and head home if nothing looked usable. 

That night couldn't sleep, nothing to do. Decided to head back over to the barn and look at the first horse again. He was looking at me with a "help me" expression. Took him out of the stall in the dark, and walked him out onto the grass. Thought he would nibble a bit and we could just hang out while I think and enjoy the night. 

He was shaking like a leaf and didn't put his head down once. I walked him a few steps, paused, walked, paused, repeat. Spoke to him softly and stroaked him. His shaking slowed down alot, and I finally picked some grass and offered it to him. Before long, he was nibbling on some grass, and I continued the walk-pause amble. He seemed really grateful. 

In the morning, i called the owner up and told her I changed my mind, wanted to try out the horse. This time he was a good boy, rode him, liked him, brought him home. 

By the end of our 9 hr drive home, we knew each other quite well and he was sick and tired of traveling. Turned him out in the pasture, he stood there looking around on the top of the hill, and seemed at peace. 

Didn't have a bit of trouble riding him around the pasture that spring and summer. Went on our first trail ride that fall with our first trail bubby. He was a bit nervy, but fine. 

So, a long answer, but yes I saw some of this behavior before I bought him, but not again until we rode with other horses.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, maybe we need to swap horses for a couple of months. I'll let you take Little Man,albeit not gaited, and I'll keep Chivas here. Between me and a a couple young ladies that ride with me who are used to gaited horses he will be settled down with many miles. Those trails I have been posting of lately are right out their back yard and will be my back yard to if I can get this credit deal up quick enough.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: sounds like a great interview!! They said you would hear in a week? sure sounds like you have the job!! That would leave your summer free of job hunting 

TJ: Yes sit deep and go with it, and maybe grabbing the saddle is ok. Don't know about raising the hands, not sure about that...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, maybe we need to swap horses for a couple of months. I'll let you take Little Man,albeit not gaited, and I'll keep Chivas here. Between me and a a couple young ladies that ride with me who are used to gaited horses he will be settled down with many miles. Those trails I have been posting of lately are right out their back yard and will be my back yard to if I can get this credit deal up quick enough.


Might be an idea, maybe trade for Doc though, let my two elderly ones have a break from Chivas. With DD not riding much, I am on my own anyway. 

Most of the time he is fine. I'm going to try some ground work first, see if that helps or hurts. I never have done any of that with him, cause he is mostly a "hop on and ride" type of horse. 

Good luck on the credit deal, let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> I am a bit hyper, but not what i would call nervous rider. i am learning to be more cautious, but it is more a realization that I need to keep my body intact. I have a very physical job and must keep it intact to work.
> 
> *Being single, there is only me to keep everyone fed and housed*...


AA 

I can truly identify with this statement. The reality of it is overwhelming. I have others with family, spouses and children tell me if something happens they don't know what they would do. When there is no other family, there is no one to fall into rank to help. You have it all on yourself. In a way, I am glad those people don't understand, because of the gravity of the situation. It is a different reality. If you ever need an ear, please remember me. I say this sincerely.


----------



## Roadyy

Doc can't take you for a ride on the trails or around the neighborhood. At least with my boy you could get in some trail riding.


I'm sure Doc wouldn't care as long as he gets his meals and has a pasture to graze on. lol I was just thinking of you having saddle time. Let me know if the ground work doesn't work and we will work something out.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Yes our thread is a movin' on. Light speed I would say.

HP Glad your interview went well. Sounds promising. Re the release signing, I agree timing was off. K is a very kind person. I think she was concerned about asking me. I really tried to be assuring that I had not taken her request negatively. I may start doing the same. It does focus the individual on the risks of riding where the sign is not a guarantee the person focuses on the risks. 

Welcome Topper and Tumbleweeddodger. Stay with us, there is always something going on. Never a dull moment. Lot of great people too.

Paintedpastures Hope the baby comes soon. Nothing like having a baby around. Long spindley legs and just there to love.

I can tell what kind of day this will be, hit the Send button by mistake. Will continue.....


----------



## Roadyy

HP, glad the interview went so well and sounds like you are on your way darlin. Congratulations!!

MN17, glad you are seeing what I was saying my friend.

PP, good luck on the foal and hoping you are there to witness it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> the more _everyday _physical exercise a horse has ...and the more it is exposed to "spooky" things, the better it's going to become. Obviously, some horses are cooler cucumbers than others...free range horses are on average far more chilled than stabled horses, especially horses than grew up in stables.
> 
> But when I've ridden horses whose first exposure to the bush/trails is grown-up and with a rider, they have been a bit more spooky, depending on temperament. Takes a bit of time to settle them, and never go back until the horse is calm, or at least calm_er_, otherwise the horse learns that nervousness is a good thing. Finish on a good note.
> 
> Some horses who've not been on trails until adults seem never to settle down unless with other horses whom they know well...those horses would have been better if they'd grown up tagging along with riding horses. Or at least having regular walks on the trails with a human, on the lead.


Totally agree with the regular, steady riding, just hard to find the time with my schedule. 

Don't know when he was introduced to the trails, previous owner bought him from the breeder as an unbroken 3 yr old. I do believe she rode him on the trails, as she did with the other horses she trained, BUT she did try to turn him into a show horse, and when I saw him he was stalled 24/7. 

Don't know how familiar you are with gaited style horse shows, but they do want them antimated, and some farms will do anything to get that look/behavior. I don't know that anything cruel was done to him to try to get him to show out, but it is a possibility...

He still hates getting stalled up, and only tolerates it for feeding. I keep him out 24/7 except in really bad weather, or may stall him up overnight if we are leaving early in morning. 



SueC said:


> PS: I'm talking about calm, steady exercise, not a sweating, nervous horse being urged even further along when they're in a lather, because that just makes horses madder (adrenaline begetting more adrenaline). Basically, find something your horse does reasonably calmly, and do lots of it, and gradually do more of the "problem" activities in dribs and drabs and always finishing on at least a tendency for improvement.


I am trying to figure out what to do when he is in a nervous lather, not encourage it



SueC said:


> AA, what Blue said about a different saddle also rung a bell. A sore back can make a horse increasingly crazy. It may not even be poor saddle fit, but underlying injury or conformation. Any sore areas when you run your fingers along his back after riding? Any tension?


Have tried 10 different saddles on him with varying degrees of success. Have been tossed from two of them, once the western, twice the Barefoot treeless. These are the two that fit him best, lol. 

Wish my Wintec Dressage would fit him, I can stick to that saddle like glue, and it is nice and deep. But it just won't fit his shoulders, darnit. 

No back pain that I can see or feel, has never taken a wrong step (TG). 



NickerMaker71 said:


> I very first thought was I wonder if you did ground work or if he needed a bit of a refresher of it.
> 
> I swear by sacking out. It's something we were taught a 100 years ago, and it's my 'go to' strategy.
> 
> Also, are you holding onto angst from the previous rides? ...


I haven't done any ground work with him, and I've owned him 3yrs. Going to try some. 

I could try sacking out, I certainly used to do it when I was young, and insisted my horses stand still while I put one on. That's why I have so much trouble understanding why he can still be spooking at the plastic that is hanging in his stall since last fall!! 

I did this all the time as a starter prior to me training the raincoat, and it always saved a lot of time. 

Angst from previous rides? Yeah, probably somewhat. Decades of riding "not easy" horses of many breeds has possibly made me react too quickly, causing additional problems. 

Has anyone ever spooked from something, and their horse didn't? I have had that happen...


----------



## ellen hays

OK here I am again

Koolio Thanks for the advice on additional liability insurance. I will see if we have something here like that.

Blue Thanx for your comment of welcome. This thread has certainly kept me sane over the past year or so. I am grateful for you guys.:hug:

Well, now it time to go feed. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Doc can't take you for a ride on the trails or around the neighborhood. At least with my boy you could get in some trail riding.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Doc wouldn't care as long as he gets his meals and has a pasture to graze on. lol I was just thinking of you having saddle time. Let me know if the ground work doesn't work and we will work something out.


Would still have the problem of no-one to ride with...with Doc, I would just have a geriatric pasture of needy equines. :wink:

If I decide to send Chivas for some training, will let you know. It always seems better to me if the horse and rider get the training at the same time. 

Trails seem to be the big problem, and I could always, reluctantly, give them up. 

Don't know if I would trust a horse, any horse, out on my own right now. Especially one I have never ridden. 

Maybe it's my job that is causing much of this angst. Every day I see the difficulty my patients have, either from a fall or from scheduled replacements. 

I can't help thinking, there, but for the grace of God, go I.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Maybe it's my job that is causing much of this angst. Every day I see the difficulty my patients have, either from a fall or from scheduled replacements.
> 
> I can't help thinking, there, but for the grace of God, go I.


Not a good thing to think about, but hard to get out of your head.


----------



## Roadyy

His training here would simply consist of trails, trails, trails and did I mention trails when he wasn't being ridden along the road where there is just enough traffic to get him subjected to it til he doesn't react anymore. You know I'm no professional trainer, just a rider. He would be ridden 4-5 days a week for anywhere from 5-15 miles a day as he gets in shape from consistent work. He would come back to you ready to go.

If you want one of my horses that could care less about riding out alone then you need to ask Amber if you could borrow Rowdy. He rides out great by himself and only gives a little head toss as he is asked to back up. That is almost gone too. He is only 5 and has plenty of stamina to keep a decent trot for a long way before having to slow down. Same with his canter. I had him trotting with the faster horses for over 3 miles the last ride out and he didn't break a sweat. It was the slow climb up the deep sandy hills after that canter that broke the sweat out.

My others will play out for the first 5 minutes trying to turn back, but no buck, crow hopping or spinning, just trying to turn. Once you show them they aren't going back then they ride out great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to mention something important. You'all may be wondering, why never any groundwork? And maybe you'all are thinking -That is the problem!! 

BUT, he doesn't have the problem at home. He is a perfectly good boy at home. I don't have a single complaint. 

So why would I do groundwork at home when there isn't any problem there? 

Maybe i am just too old school, but it just seems weird to work a horse on the ground once the horse is riding good. 

So, maybe that is why MR sees people lunging their horses before hitting the trails? Something that actually makes sense to me, especially if the horse is new to the trails. Takes the edge off. 

But maybe I am missing something here...


----------



## Blue

Anita, I don't think you're missing anything. Lunging and groundwork can be a wonderful tool. I think all we were saying earlier was "mindless lunging" is wasted and boring for horses too. I know when my horses get bored I could lunge til the cows come home with no results at all. But move those feet, make them think and respond and it's a whole different story. And, yeah, if a horse is behaving when you ride, you really wouldn't think of changing anything. But if you're going to hit the trails try a little groundwork before you go and just see what happens. If nothing else its a good experiment, right?


----------



## Roadyy

If you are lunging to work the edge off then I don't have much use for lunging. If you are lunging to get them focused on your leadership them I am all aboard! Like Blue said, it is about getting them to move the parts of the body you want them to move when you want it moved. That is what lunging is meant to do, not work the extra energy out before mounting. If you have their head then you have their body. Everything you make them move to the right you make them move to the left so you get both sides of the brain.


Doesn't matter how good they are at home because that is their world and they feel safe. You have to make you their world and you are what makes them feel safe. That happens when they realize you control their body and are incharge of their right to think and react only the way you allow them to. That comes from teaching them how you want them to move and where you want them to move to.


You are a woman so it should come natural to want to get control of a man's thinking ability. lmbo


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> His training here would simply consist of trails, trails, trails and did I mention trails when he wasn't being ridden along the road where there is just enough traffic to get him subjected to it til he doesn't react anymore. You know I'm no professional trainer, just a rider. He would be ridden 4-5 days a week for anywhere from 5-15 miles a day as he gets in shape from consistent work. He would come back to you ready to go.
> 
> If you want one of my horses that could care less about riding out alone then you need to ask Amber if you could borrow Rowdy. He rides out great by himself and only gives a little head toss as he is asked to back up. That is almost gone too. He is only 5 and has plenty of stamina to keep a decent trot for a long way before having to slow down. Same with his canter. I had him trotting with the faster horses for over 3 miles the last ride out and he didn't break a sweat. It was the slow climb up the deep sandy hills after that canter that broke the sweat out.
> 
> My others will play out for the first 5 minutes trying to turn back, but no buck, crow hopping or spinning, just trying to turn. Once you show them they aren't going back then they ride out great.


Ahh, you are making it tough, dangling the Rowdy carrot in front of me...I have been lusting after that horse since he first showed up :wink: What kind of person would I be to steal (oops I mean borrow) a horse from a child??? lol

Chivas has no problem with traffic, he is pastured next to a busy road that is near a very busy highway, and the airport is 2 miles away. Cars, motorcycles, planes, sirens, nothing phases him. 

It is I that get nervous riding on roads, hitting the pavement? Ouch


----------



## Roadyy

Then you go stand by the roads and runways til you ignore them. lmbo!!!


----------



## Blue

:rofl::clap:


----------



## Roadyy

OHHHH!!!!! I want one like this. I can see myself riding in it up to the store from the house to get a RC Cola and a Moon Pie. The store is on the corner of the highway and the road to turn down into the neighborhood I'm looking to move to, where all those trails are and its about 1 mile from driveway to the store. You know that would be a great ride.
They are asking $2600...ouch


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I don't think you're missing anything. Lunging and groundwork can be a wonderful tool. I think all we were saying earlier was "mindless lunging" is wasted and boring for horses too. I know when my horses get bored I could lunge til the cows come home with no results at all. But move those feet, make them think and respond and it's a whole different story. And, yeah, if a horse is behaving when you ride, you really wouldn't think of changing anything. But if you're going to hit the trails try a little groundwork before you go and just see what happens. If nothing else its a good experiment, right?


I will try. it just seems weird to me...

Mindless lunging, no. I know some folks that used to lunge their Arabians for EIGHT HOURS so they could ride them in the western pleasure class. Jeez. That is NUTS. 

Taking the edge off, by which i mean letting the horse know it is a place to work by lunging a few minutes, yes. When I rode my Percheron/Arab cross, it was a way to find out what kind of mood he was in. 5 minutes on the lunge line, and I knew what to expect under saddle. 

But i usually just do the same thing from the saddle now. For instance, when I take Chivas out to the trails in a group, and I know they are going to be moving slower that my horse wants too, or he is just acting really hyper, I work him for a bit down the dirt roads in the camping area, preferably one of the loops without anyone parked there. The loops are big enough to park about 5-6 trailers in the middle, with plenty of tie-out space. 

I work him both ways, gaiting mostly, asking for outside & inside bend, maybe even a bit of leg yeild, stop & back, etc. Then when everyone else is ready, we join the group. 

It takes the edge off and gets him thinking. This was the problem we had on the ACTHA trail rides in Florida; Chivas & I were ready to GO, and we had to wait around. The trails were all closed for the event, and people all over waiting around, there was no where I could take the edge off.


----------



## Roadyy

It was fairly confined at the Marianna ride. What open space was available was usually already being used by someone else or several. Course those dogs on the trail didn't help matters either.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> OHHHH!!!!! I want one like this. I can see myself riding in it up to the store from the house to get a RC Cola and a Moon Pie. The store is on the corner of the highway and the road to turn down into the neighborhood I'm looking to move to, where all those trails are and its about 1 mile from driveway to the store. You know that would be a great ride.
> They are asking $2600...ouch
> View attachment 636186
> 
> 
> View attachment 636194
> 
> 
> View attachment 636202


Thats a cheap price! Buy it and the horse too


----------



## Roadyy

I can't. I need that $2600 for the house. Else I would be all over it. I sent DW the pics and she said it's beautiful, NO! lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> It was fairly confined at the Marianna ride. What open space was available was usually already being used by someone else or several. Course those dogs on the trail didn't help matters either.


Too true! Does anyone else get just a bit clostrophobic in large groups of milling people???

I think if he had been worked the night before on the trail (was not allowed cause the obstacles were set up) and before the rides, the dog would not have been as big an issue. But Chivas, and Dreamer too oddly enough, were *looking* for boogie-men, I think some of the challenges made them *more spooky* on the trail. Such a bummer! I had such high hopes for those ACTHA events, was very discouraged when it didn't work out...

Like what Ellen suggested, that maybe desensitizing some horses makes them worse. I do have to think on that one...


----------



## AnitaAnne

OK, so, trying to put together everyone's wonderful input. 

I need to:
1) relax myself by some method of my choosing
2) do groundwork with horse, moving feet and sacking out
3) put horse in regular, consistant work
4) find someone to ride with, or someone to ride my horse out on the trails
5) if all else fails, ship him off to Rick

Not sure if this is specific info for horse that is a bit high strung when in confined spaces like on the trail though. Most of my methods for relaxing a horse don't work too well on narrow trails. 

I keep thinking of PH13 saying George wouldn't stop spooking for two loops and she had to rider op to keep him from harm. Those loops had to be at least 15 miles?? So, an experienced horse that has completed 50 and 100 mile events _successfully_ with a _very experienced_ rider, and he still has spooking issues...after 25 miles or so?

Hmm. Makes me wonder about Ellen's theory...

Thanks again!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot reevaluate/adjust feed


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I keep thinking of PH13 saying George wouldn't stop spooking for two loops and she had to rider op to keep him from harm. Those loops had to be at least 15 miles?? So, an experienced horse that has completed 50 and 100 mile events _successfully_ with a _very experienced_ rider, and he still has spooking issues...after 25 miles or so?


But remember that is NOT normal for George.. in fact, it's never happened before. Ever.

Had the chiro out to look at him yesterday. He was out in his pelvis, which we already knew, but he was also out in his neck. Chiro suspects that was setting him up for neck/back pain, so spooking likely was a result of that pain. Since George couldn't tell me, he could only act out. I will get him out this weekend and see how he behaves. Hopefully this will have done the trick.


I think a horse who is naturally reactive will improve with the right kind of wet saddle pads.. but they need to be the right kind. I think the list you have made sounds like a good place to start. Get things solid at home, then go out and take baby steps. Just doing ground work in the parking lot of the trail head isn't as much fun as being able to just jump on and go ride, but that may be what is necessary to work him past his current issues.

Or send him to Rick. Sure sounds like a lot less work for you! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Too true! Does anyone else get just a bit clostrophobic in large groups of milling people???
> 
> I think if he had been worked the night before on the trail (was not allowed cause the obstacles were set up) and before the rides, the dog would not have been as big an issue. But Chivas, and Dreamer too oddly enough, were *looking* for boogie-men, I think some of the challenges made them *more spooky* on the trail. Such a bummer! I had such high hopes for those ACTHA events, was very discouraged when it didn't work out...
> 
> Like what Ellen suggested, that maybe desensitizing some horses makes them worse. I do have to think on that one...


Forgive me beating this subject to death, but have to add one more thing to this...

The first ACTHA ride we went to, Chivas and Dreamer did quite well. Everyone was surprised at how well DD and Dreamer did for thier first time. 

By the last day of our last ACTHA ride (don't remember if we went to 2 or 3 events) Dreamer was a hot mess, before the ride pawing the ground and hollering.

During the ride he was no better, and DD could not understand why he was acting up so much. She said she had to spin him a lot, and he just wouldn't settle down. 

I just don't really understand why my horses both got MORE spooky, instead of better and better...:think:


----------



## Roadyy

If you do not have him figured out by the time I get settled into the new place then I will come get him for the summer and bring him back to you late fall or have you come down here for an extended weekend and ride the trails with us on him to see how he does. If I need to keep him through the winter and keep him riding in the milder temps then let you get him in time for next year's riding season then that could be possible too.


I just spoke with the loan officer at the mortgage company. We agreed to wait til both my scores on credit karma got up to a higher number since there was a big difference the first time she pulled it. Credit Karma was about 50 pts higher than my actual FICO score. CK is showing my Experian score more than 50 pts above my needed score, but Transunion is only 23 pts above. When the Transunion score matches the Experian score then we will pull a new application for loan and see.

Kinda disappointed, but was my idea to wait due to not wanting to make haste and create more problem if it doesn't make the mark.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> But remember that is NOT normal for George.. in fact, it's never happened before. Ever.
> 
> Had the chiro out to look at him yesterday. He was out in his pelvis, which we already knew, but he was also out in his neck. Chiro suspects that was setting him up for neck/back pain, so spooking likely was a result of that pain. Since George couldn't tell me, he could only act out. I will get him out this weekend and see how he behaves. Hopefully this will have done the trick.
> 
> 
> I think a horse who is naturally reactive will improve with the right kind of wet saddle pads.. but they need to be the right kind. I think the list you have made sounds like a good place to start. Get things solid at home, then go out and take baby steps. Just doing ground work in the parking lot of the trail head isn't as much fun as being able to just jump on and go ride, but that may be what is necessary to work him past his current issues.
> 
> Or send him to Rick. Sure sounds like a lot less work for you! :lol:[/QUOT
> Very good points.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> But remember that is NOT normal for George.. in fact, it's never happened before. Ever.
> 
> Had the chiro out to look at him yesterday. He was out in his pelvis, which we already knew, but he was also out in his neck. Chiro suspects that was setting him up for neck/back pain, so spooking likely was a result of that pain. Since George couldn't tell me, he could only act out. I will get him out this weekend and see how he behaves. Hopefully this will have done the trick.
> 
> 
> I think a horse who is naturally reactive will improve with the right kind of wet saddle pads.. but they need to be the right kind. I think the list you have made sounds like a good place to start. Get things solid at home, then go out and take baby steps. Just doing ground work in the parking lot of the trail head isn't as much fun as being able to just jump on and go ride, but that may be what is necessary to work him past his current issues.
> 
> Or send him to Rick. Sure sounds like a lot less work for you! :lol:


Good points.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I PMd Celeste and got a reply that her father passed away. I thought about whether she would mind if I relayed it or not and decided to do so. I have lost both of my parents. It is a terrible thing. I am so sorry for her.


----------



## Roadyy

Prayers and condolences go out to her entire family.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> If you do not have him figured out by the time I get settled into the new place then I will come get him for the summer and bring him back to you late fall or have you come down here for an extended weekend and ride the trails with us on him to see how he does. If I need to keep him through the winter and keep him riding in the milder temps then let you get him in time for next year's riding season then that could be possible too.
> 
> 
> I just spoke with the loan officer at the mortgage company. We agreed to wait til both my scores on credit karma got up to a higher number since there was a big difference the first time she pulled it. Credit Karma was about 50 pts higher than my actual FICO score. CK is showing my Experian score more than 50 pts above my needed score, but Transunion is only 23 pts above. When the Transunion score matches the Experian score then we will pull a new application for loan and see.
> 
> Kinda disappointed, but was my idea to wait due to not wanting to make haste and create more problem if it doesn't make the mark.


That is a bummer :-( hope the score elevate/even out soon, I know you do not want to miss out on that property. 

Not sure i could handle letting my horse be gone that long...one month would be tough for me. 

My computer says it has had enough, posting is geting harder and harder...


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> I PMd Celeste and got a reply that her father passed away. I thought about whether she would mind if I relayed it or not and decided to do so. I have lost both of my parents. It is a terrible thing. I am so sorry for her.


Oh, that is sad indeed. Both of mine have passed too, my father first and it was heart-wrenching. 

Celeste; praying for strength for you at this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## Blue

Celeste, so sorry. Big, big hug. There's just nothing to say that can make you feel better.

Ellen, thank you for letting us know. I know that it was on all our minds.


----------



## Roadyy

It will give you more time to go work with Drambuie and his new owner and give more support of DD and Dreamer as you take them places to go ride with kids her age relation.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> It will give you more time to go work with Drambuie and his new owner and give more support of DD and Dreamer as you take them places to go ride with kids her age relation.


Mondays are for Drambuie but not this past weekend because of the races at Talladega. 

Dreamer is not ridable yet. We keep trying, but he is in bad shape, just not sharing that with DD. This is why I am hunting for a riding companion besides Dreamer...


----------



## corgi

So sorry to hear about your father Celeste. Sending a big hug your way.

Tj- you asked about what to do to stay in the saddle if a horse spooks sideways....I will tell you what my very first riding instructor told me:

Heels down will save your life!

This has been the biggest thing for me. The two times I came off and hurt myself badly, I know my heels were up. I have spent the last few years concentrating on my foot position while in the saddle and I KNOW my balance has improved and I am more secure due to my heel position. Lady Isabella has thrown some impressive spins during a temper tantrum or spook and I haven't once felt like I was coming off.

Heels down! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> So sorry to hear about your father Celeste. Sending a big hug your way.
> 
> Tj- you asked about what to do to stay in the saddle if a horse spooks sideways....I will tell you what my very first riding instructor told me:
> 
> Heels down will save your life!
> 
> This has been the biggest thing for me. The two times I came off and hurt myself badly, I know my heels were up. I have spent the last few years concentrating on my foot position while in the saddle and I KNOW my balance has improved and I am more secure due to my heel position. Lady Isabella has thrown some impressive spins during a temper tantrum or spook and I haven't once felt like I was coming off.
> 
> Heels down! &#55357;&#56835;


Ladona

Hope you don't mind me getting in on this one. One question is 'how long does your stirrups need to be? I have found that I point toes and will have to work on this. Is there a rule of thumb re stirrup length?


----------



## Roadyy

Very good advice, Ladona.


AA, guess you just need to take that job in Dothan and come ride with us!! I counted to 3!


----------



## corgi

ellen hays said:


> Ladona
> 
> Hope you don't mind me getting in on this one. One question is 'how long does your stirrups need to be? I have found that I point toes and will have to work on this. Is there a rule of thumb re stirrup length?


Some people prefer more of a bend to their leg than others but you don't want a extreme angle. You want them at a length where your heel is visibly down. Let me see if I can find a pic of my feet in the stirrup.


----------



## Blue

Another way to put it is when you're in the saddle stand up in the stirrups. You should be able to get a full fist between you and the saddle.


----------



## corgi

Blue's advice is good too! That should show you if you have them too short (way more than a fist between you and the saddle) or too long (can't get the fist in there.)

Here is a pic of Hubby and I to give you an idea of the length of stirrup we feel most secure in.


----------



## Roadyy

I always set my stirrup bottom to be even with my ankle with my foot out the strirrup.


----------



## corgi

And a front on view:

Hubby tends to put his feet further into the stirrup than I do. I try to just put my toes in.


----------



## Roadyy

From the ground you can stuff the stirrup into your arm pit then place the palm of your hand on the saddle where your thigh rests. That should be about perfect for stirrup length. Maybe adjust one hole one way or the other to be right for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> From the ground you can stuff the stirrup into your arm pit then place the palm of your hand on the saddle where your thigh rests. That should be about perfect for stirrup length. Maybe adjust one hole one way or the other to be right for you.


This or the ankle length is what I've always used, but I am going to try Blue's fist method - may look a bit odd if anyone is watching :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx yall. That just might keep me from being left in mid air. :thumbsup:


----------



## paintedpastures

Feeling some relief,my mare finally foaled after a 372 day wait:shock: So far Mom & baby are doing well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP - I tried my pad on Chivas Sunday, seemed comfortable to him, but he is seaonally itchy right now, so was unhappy once he started getting hot. 

Turns out it is a Professional Choice pad...not sure if that's the kind you had or not. 

Picture:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think my Rhubarb is ready!! Going to pick it and cook it down with some sugar...ate one raw, oh my that was sour!! Yummy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Amazing rainbow pictures taken after the hailstorm on March 30th. 

It was even more brilliant than the pictures show!! And a double one too!!!


----------



## Blue

Rhubarb! I love it. I was thinking about trying to grow some here. I've heard it can do well in Central Az, but need to get a garden put in. Someone told me you're supposed to throw out the first year and only use from years on. Is that right?

And I don't know squat about english saddles, but is that far forward? Lovely horse.


Painted, Pictures! It's required you know. Congratulations!


----------



## AnitaAnne

paintedpastures said:


> Feeling some relief,my mare finally foaled after a 372 day wait:shock: So far Mom & baby are doing well.


Yipee!! Pictures, we need pictures!!


----------



## Roadyy

We want foal pics!!!!


AA, hold a banana when you do it to make sure you have the proper size fist.


----------



## Roadyy

You really should video this and post it so Blue can verify you are doing the fist correctly. We might all learn from your tutorial.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Rhubarb! I love it. I was thinking about trying to grow some here. I've heard it can do well in Central Az, but need to get a garden put in. Someone told me you're supposed to throw out the first year and only use from years on. Is that right?
> 
> And I don't know squat about english saddles, but is that far forward? Lovely horse.
> 
> 
> Painted, Pictures! It's required you know. Congratulations!


My mom always said not to eat it until the 3rd year, not sure exactly why though! This is the third year, first year it was thin and whimpy looking, last year the ants & some other bugs ate the leaves and the stalks rotted. 

This year, with all the rain we had...looks perfect to me; not going to wait for it to get redder, afraid i might loose it if I wait. 

It's not an English saddle, that is my Barefoot treeless saddle. Yes, a bit too far forward, but his back is short, the saddle looks huge to me, and his pot belly won't allow me to set it back more. lol

I felt like I was tipping forward the whole time, going to try to slide it back more next time, and move the pad up a little. 

The pad is not made for treeless saddles, but it is so thick, and the spine area is so much thinner, honestly not a whole lot different from a treeless pad design, except not memory foam. It had a grippy underside, so it didn't move an inch, the saddle didn't either. 

I have tried this saddle many ways on him, and it mostly works, but not so comfortable for me. It is one of the saddles I am considering listing for sale. 

Thanks for the complement on my boy, I do love Chivas's looks, and he is really dark and shiny right now in his new spring coat. 

Nothing prettier than a horse in their brand new spring coat!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> We want foal pics!!!!
> 
> 
> AA, hold a banana when you do it to make sure you have the proper size fist.


You first!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> You really should video this and post it so Blue can verify you are doing the fist correctly. We might all learn from your tutorial.


You are such a bad boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here he is itching, silly boy! 

Ok, zoomed in on the picture and the pad says Reinsman!! 

Not Professionals Choice.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, forgot to mention, although it seems crazy, the Barefoot folks claim their saddles can be placed anywhere along the back, so long as the area the rider sits on is the correct place on the horse. 

Seems weird, but Chivas gaits fine even when it is over his shoulders. I wouldn't have believed it if i hadn't tried it. 

He does need to loose some of that belly!!


----------



## paintedpastures

I posted on in foals of 2015 but here you go:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Nice stockings with a butt blaze!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- Stirrup length works best for me when the bottom of my stirrup hits my ankle bone. That leaves my leg long, with a soft knee and I can stretch down into my heels. I also stand on the bottom stair at home and drop my heels down to stretch my calf. 

Roadyy- Bad boy banana fist fitting LMBO

AA- That is very similar. I have been eyeing the Tucker version. Good price at Stateline tack. I'm wait though. I know I won't be riding him for a good couple months. 

paintedpastures that is one good looking foal!

I zoomed home today, cleaned the chicken coop, ran the dogs and am waiting for a call back from the BO. He wants me to call before I come out until he is comfortable with me. I understand that. Today is beautiful and it will rain every day this week. I am chomping at the bit to get out there LOL.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- you asked about what to do to stay in the saddle if a horse spooks sideways....I will tell you what my very first riding instructor told me:
> 
> Heels down will save your life!
> 
> This has been the biggest thing for me. The two times I came off and hurt myself badly, I know my heels were up. I have spent the last few years concentrating on my foot position while in the saddle and I KNOW my balance has improved and I am more secure due to my heel position. Lady Isabella has thrown some impressive spins during a temper tantrum or spook and I haven't once felt like I was coming off.
> 
> Heels down! ��


Thank you Ladona! I've discovered that when I practice putting my heels down while sitting in a chair (or in the patrol car, when stationary of course!) I can feel my seat bones go down...right where they belong. Heels down, eyes forward, sit the movement/go with it...no matter what it is! I can do this...I've been doing this...& I can do it with Friday, when that time comes:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Paintedpastures, what a beautiful foal, love the markings!

Rick, you ARE bad, banana indeed. Of course, fist size will vary depending on the size of the banana. Size does matter. As for an educational documentary, I agree: you first!! Of course, any bananas used in this film must then be fed to a horse.)

Celeste, am very sorry to hear of your loss. Condolences for you, hugs for you. All here are here for you....


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Ellen- Stirrup length works best for me when the bottom of my stirrup hits my ankle bone. That leaves my leg long, with a soft knee and I can stretch down into my heels. I also stand on the bottom stair at home and drop my heels down to stretch my calf.
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is where Janice measures when she adjusts my stirrups, for the same reason. I don't have stairs at home, but quite often will get out of the patrol car & stretch my ankle tendons by putting my foot on a tire (can't hurt, might help). I need to find a "something" at home for this, 'tho.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Rick, you ARE bad, banana indeed. Of course, fist size will vary depending on the size of the banana. Size does matter. As for an educational documentary, I agree: you first!! Of course, any bananas used in this film must then be fed to a horse.)
> 
> ....


:rofl::clap::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

One thing about this thread moving so fast & busily lately, I feel like I can say something silly & no one will notice, because it'll get buried by 3 or 4 or 5 more pages. So, I'm gonna say it:

"Something...silly..."

!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

paintedpastures said:


> I posted on in foals of 2015 but here you go:lol:


How beautiful he (she?) is!! That streak on the rump looks like a boat or maybe a shark? 

So precious


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> How beautiful he (she?) is!! That streak on the rump looks like a boat or maybe a shark?
> 
> So precious


You know, if you tilt your head to the right, that streak looks like a white-filled drawing of the head of a stretched out running horse...


----------



## Happy Place

Still waiting...... I bet he is on a tractor somewhere, tilling a garden or getting ready to plant his hay fields. All the farmers are busting a move today, before it gets too wet to work again.

I kind of feel like a have a stomach bug. I thought it was nerves because of my interview. I get heartburn all the time but the last few days have been heartburn AND stomach cramps. YUK. So now I feel hungry and I'm afraid to eat. This needs to end. I fully intend on celebrating to the FULLEST if I get that job and I don't want my stomach getting in the way LOL.

check phone....yep still on, nope no calls missed. I need me some NIKE! If he calls tonight, I'm going to ask if I still need to call him everytime, especially if I am not riding. If there is 10 minutes of day light left when he calls, I am still going over there LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Still waiting...... I bet he is on a tractor somewhere, tilling a garden or getting ready to plant his hay fields. All the farmers are busting a move today, before it gets too wet to work again.
> 
> I kind of feel like a have a stomach bug. I thought it was nerves because of my interview. I get heartburn all the time but the last few days have been heartburn AND stomach cramps. YUK. So now I feel hungry and I'm afraid to eat. This needs to end. I fully intend on celebrating to the FULLEST if I get that job and I don't want my stomach getting in the way LOL.
> 
> check phone....yep still on, nope no calls missed. I need me some NIKE! If he calls tonight, I'm going to ask if I still need to call him everytime, especially if I am not riding. If there is 10 minutes of day light left when he calls, I am still going over there LOL


I bet he'd be ok with that! have some milk & cheese&crackers


----------



## Topper

Hi Blue, thank you for asking (about me bawling my eyes out). It's a L O N G S T O R Y . I just recently have felt strong enough (cancer battle) to buy another horse, and start riding again. I looked and found (what I thought) was the perfect rock solid kids horse. Ha. Was I ever fooled. This afternoon as I write this - he once again is tied up digging a hole to the other side of our planet; he's so strong and bull'ish - he slams me into the horse trailer when I try to saddle him, jerks my right side off on the lead, blah blah ......BUT, (there's always a but) once you get in the saddle IN AN ARENA - he is a dreamboat. BUT, the other day, I rode him out of the arena past the horse trailer, into a big open field (pasture) headed for a gate to go riding up on the hill and I'm telling you DR. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - I was lucky to get home with my skin. I had to holler for my husband ....it took all he had to hold the horse steady just barely long enough for me to get off. So, why am I bawling.....????? cuz I am a big fat baby. My husband did NOT want me to get another horse (we have two perfect perfect perfect horses in our pasture on the retirement plan, then are too old to ride). So, my husband was against it, now he's super angry with me for "apparently" falling for a line, and now I have this "great" horse that I can't show to sell. So, someone wrote this is a great bunch of people - that supports one another and allows for ranting and raving.....there's my mini-saga, complete with tears and horse still tied up !!!!


----------



## Cmck

Foxhunter said:


> Don't all mature people fart?
> 
> A fart, a fart,
> Relives the heart,
> It gives the stomach ease,
> It warms the bed on a winter night.
> And suffocates the fleas!
> 
> Apologies if it offends!


I have a great video of one of my horses running around and farting, and he's only 10! f


----------



## phantomhorse13

Topper said:


> I'm telling you DR. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - I was lucky to get home with my skin. I had to holler for my husband ....it took all he had to hold the horse steady just barely long enough for me to get off.


This sounds like one heck of an ordeal. I am very glad you are physically ok and can understand why you aren't mentally!!

Do you have any local friends who are around and able to help you? This horse needs to be worked with from the ground up to establish who is boss. Do you have him up for sale already? If you put up an honest ad, you might interest someone who is looking for a project horse. This type of horse sounds like a dream for a 20-something.


----------



## Topper

Hi PhantomHorse 13 - thanks for the nice message. No, he's not for sale....(yet), I honestly don't know what I am going to do...thus, all the crying (ha ha). I have wonderful friends, but that isn't the way I am looking at this. I want(ed) an old, rock-solid kids/old lady horse that has seen it all. I know they exist - we have owned GREAT horses. I have to be careful, since my cancer surgery, chemo, and radiation my body isn't what it once was and taking chances are something I can't do. I'm just super-sad that I ended up in this fix. Honestly, when I looked at him, and when I ride him in my outdoor arena--he's a dream; you just can't lead him, tie him, saddle him, etc. - but to love on him in the field or if you get a saddle on him --he's the best...Go figure !!! I think he is so buddy sour - he has never learned to be a confident self-assured horse (even tho' he's 18). So, PhantomHorse 13, I have contacted the gal who sold him to me as a "kids horse", and felt like she should take him back (I was really honest with my medical history, needs, etc) - and she doesn't have the money. So, I sit and ponder.....but I appreciate how nice everyone has been, already, supporting and asking questions of me on Horse Forum. I don't mean to be a downer - I love horses, as I said have two on the retirement plan, plus a little mini, just cuz he's so cute--but this one has rocked my core.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quick pop in.....still have TONS of pages to catch up on.....

Took Jay over to M's to ride tonight. he was FANTASTIC!! :happydance: Definitely gave the a bit of confidence I needed.

Our two horses get a long great. It was funny tho....her horse swished his tail beside us and Jay shied away a bit....made me think. The other ladies ride with crops. They scare him. He gets all :shock:. I think that is one of many things that contributed to his jiggy bit.

mentioned it to the vet last night too. She thought it was normal being around strange horses and a new environment that he would be jiggy, especially when he is used to being alone.

The new girl, L, that I will be riding with Sat. happened to be riding right past M's house tonight, so I introduced myself. Met her horse too,, he seemed OK at that moment. 

I still think 75% of Jay's jiggy was me....tonight I was so comfortable with M. We talked nonstop, easy to be together. No angst. She needed to be out....horses heal....and she needs it. One of her family members is very ill. I am very glad I could make her smile and giggle in this time of need.

Back to reading........


----------



## ASLacey

I'm in love!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper said:


> Hi PhantomHorse 13 - thanks for the nice message. No, he's not for sale....(yet), I honestly don't know what I am going to do...thus, all the crying (ha ha). I have wonderful friends, but that isn't the way I am looking at this. I want(ed) an old, rock-solid kids/old lady horse that has seen it all. I know they exist - we have owned GREAT horses. I have to be careful, since my cancer surgery, chemo, and radiation my body isn't what it once was and taking chances are something I can't do. I'm just super-sad that I ended up in this fix. Honestly, when I looked at him, and when I ride him in my outdoor arena--he's a dream; you just can't lead him, tie him, saddle him, etc. - but to love on him in the field or if you get a saddle on him --he's the best...Go figure !!! I think he is so buddy sour - he has never learned to be a confident self-assured horse (even tho' he's 18). So, PhantomHorse 13, I have contacted the gal who sold him to me as a "kids horse", and felt like she should take him back (I was really honest with my medical history, needs, etc) - and she doesn't have the money. So, I sit and ponder.....but I appreciate how nice everyone has been, already, supporting and asking questions of me on Horse Forum. I don't mean to be a downer - I love horses, as I said have two on the retirement plan, plus a little mini, just cuz he's so cute--but this one has rocked my core.


This is such a sad story! I'd be crying too. Maybe a bit mad also. 

Will she pay you something? Maybe not all, but jeez, that was rather a mean thing for this person to do. 

Might be worth your health and sanity to just bring the horse back, and she can pay you when he sells. Ot just write it off as a lesson learned. 

:hug:


----------



## Eole

Celeste, condoleances and prayers going to you. How is your mom coping?

Topper, welcome into our conversation. Although I've never seen so many posts in 24 hours! Hope you find an acceptable option for your new horse, for your own safety and enjoyment.

PaintedPastures: lovely baby! Congratulations.
Tumbleweed: welcome, join the fun! Tell us more about your new horse.
ASLacey:  Horse love I suppose?

Hello everyone else, too much going on today to comment. But fun exchanges. AA, you are doing great trying to get things better with Chivas.

Horse people are crazy. (not you in particular). Getting tossed, broken, scared and still wanting to climb aboard. When you catch horse-fever, there's no cure...

My new girl is sweet. I found a fitting bridle-bit for her. She's tiny! I'll try to fit my endurance saddle on her tomorrow. If I'm feeling brave enough, I'll ride. I lunged her and walked her further away today. Nervous, but doing her best to cooperate.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nathalie, your new girl, Vela (?) sounds so sweet. It must be terrifying to come to a new home from a totally different environment. 

Take your time, better to get a good start than to rush her too fast. 

When I get a new horse, I give them a week to settle in with the herd. During that time, I spend a lot of time grooming & feeding, some walking around so they can see the place.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I am so sorry for your loss...

It has been so active around here it is hard to keep up! Without responding to everything, please know I am thinking of everyone.

Not much horse stuff going on here, but the world feels like it has tilted on its axis today. Last night was a provincial election and the ruling party for the past 44 years was ousted with a new party's majority government! This is an unprecedented change in the political structure of our province, but also speaks volumes about the democratic process. Needless to say, I spent last evening glued to the television. So interesting...

Not only is there a new sheriff in town, but Mother Nature seems to be playing some cruel joke on us. It has been snowing all day long! We just replaced the snow blade on the tractor with the lawnmower on Sunday. The ponies see all blanketed and hunkered down with lots of hay. Just Sunday morning, I was gardening in my short sleeves! Hopefully this weather front won't last long.

I was scheduled to ride a test for a virtual western dressage show tomorrow night, but the ride was cancelled due to the snowy. I also received a message that the horse show I planned to ride in this Saturday might also be cancelled due to the weather. We shall see how quickly the snow melts and dries up. If the show is cancelled, I plan to go shopping for puppy bling in preparation for Lucy's arrival next week. I've only had Koolio home from the stable for a week and I miss the indoor arena already.

I hope you all have a good evening and wish you a good week.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> AA, hold a banana when you do it to make sure you have the proper size fist.


:shock:


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> One thing about this thread moving so fast & busily lately, I feel like I can say something silly & no one will notice, because it'll get buried by 3 or 4 or 5 more pages. So, I'm gonna say it:
> 
> "Something...silly..."
> 
> !!!


O we notice! Never fear. We're just too busy trying to catch up!


----------



## Blue

Holy cow! I go to work for one afternoon and you all go great guns! 

What a beautiful little foal. Name? 

*Roadyy*, I think Ellen can figure out her fist all by herself. 

*Happy*, I hope you got to go. 

*Nicker*, glad you had a good day! Feels good huh.

*Celeste*, how are you doing? Are you getting any rest?

*Eole*, more pictures please!

*Koolio*, Can't wait to see Lucy.


*Topper*, Wow!, Just wow. I'm so sorry this has happened. I hope Karma bites this seller in the butt. How long have you had this horse? How did he act when you went to look at him? I've got to say, and you won't like this, I've never met you, but with all you've gone through and your body being less than par for awhile yet, this is an animal you shouldn't be dealing with. If the seller won't take it back, can you afford to send it out to a trainer for a month? Or even have a trainer come and evaluate? I don't know where you are, but is there a high school nearby? Many high schools have a junior rodeo program that you might be able to find a strong young person to ride this beast - IF that's all he needs.

Another alternative is to advertise the horse for sale honestly. He's a dream in the arena but needs work and confidence out of the arena. Nothing wrong with that. there are plenty of folks out there that want a horse for gymkhana's or whatever. OR advertise for sale or trade. Lots of people have an older horse that has lost his "steam" and want to trade "up". Your first priority is YOU and your safety. If you choose to keep him and try to work with him, will you be able to keep up with that type of program if you have "bad days" and need to rest more. I'm sorry to be so blunt, but I've had several friends that have fought cancer and I applaud your strength, but I also know that there are ups and downs. Nothing wrong with selling a horse that isn't right for you.

Sorry your husband is in a snit about it, but maybe the best way to get him to calm down is to make rational decisions on how to solve this dilemma. Maybe include him in a few conversations and brain storming.

All this said, these types of situations really chap my you know what. I've bought and sold horses and always been honest. I've had to sell horses with arthritic knees and horses that you couldn't catch but could work a cow better than any ranch horse. I was always honest and there's a home for every horse. Ugh!

Ok, I'll go now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Forgot to mention something important. You'all may be wondering, why never any groundwork? And maybe you'all are thinking -That is the problem!!
> 
> BUT, he doesn't have the problem at home. He is a perfectly good boy at home. I don't have a single complaint.
> 
> So why would I do groundwork at home when there isn't any problem there?
> 
> Maybe i am just too old school, but it just seems weird to work a horse on the ground once the horse is riding good.
> 
> So, maybe that is why MR sees people lunging their horses before hitting the trails? Something that actually makes sense to me, especially if the horse is new to the trails. Takes the edge off.
> 
> But maybe I am missing something here...


 Again....trying to catch up and posting when I read......

AA, I feel like I am old school a bit too. Not too familiar with all the NH stuff, but do know a wee bit of groundwork. Although Jay is generally a really good horse, albeit Sunday wasn't his best day, I still do a little ground work here and there. If I see he 'just isn't himself', I will work him. I move his haunches, front end, turn his neck, toss the rope around him, back him....yada yada.....he stands there eyes half closed sometimes, but I also get him to lick his lips on an occasion....get him thinking. I get him moving.

Bottom line.....those who move the feet are in the drivers seat.....so no matter how calm, it REALLY DOES make a difference!! I even discussed the basics to a co-worker, she tried it and was AMAZED at the response. Groundwork doesn't seem like it would work at all, but it DOES!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning!

Still reading.....:shock: so behind....busy schedule as of late.

Just wanted to share.  The vet was here on Tuesday. 3 hours!! She spent a great deal of time looking at my old x-rays and explaining them. (unlike the old vet). She showed me where there was some changes in the navicular bone region, but his coffin bone was aligned well, and what-not. Bottom line....he may have some pain after a few days of work like I was thinking, but I am not harming him. Yea! She did see some tenderness during the 'pinch' test. She was happy to see the direction, shoeing wise, I was taking him. She also recommended that if I saw he was uncomfortable, to give him a little bute/buteless/whatever I wanted to use. He needs nothing long term. 

Now...I can stop the dialog in my head!!!!! :happydance:

They got their shots and floated. I told her I had been holding off on the worming b/c of all the meds that Rainn had been on. She suggested a fecal sample to see what was actually needed. Hated to treat for something they didnt' need. (novel idea! LOL) Come to find out....both have NEGATIVE fecal samples! Yea!! So she suggested Safeguard Plus for this spring.

Meanwhile, the old vet told me to use Panacur Power Pac, which is now sitting on my shelf......many $$$$ later. :-( She said that is pretty harsh stuff. Now, no worms....def don't need it!

OK, gotta run....ANOTHER long day. Work related this time. Gotta make nice to DH too.....he's had Pipes for the last couple nights all by himself! :shock: She's a handful of energy! LOL

Later!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Took Jay over to M's to ride tonight. he was FANTASTIC!! :happydance: Definitely gave the a bit of confidence I needed.
> 
> Our two horses get a long great. It was funny tho....her horse swished his tail beside us and Jay shied away a bit....made me think. The other ladies ride with crops. They scare him. He gets all :shock:. I think that is one of many things that contributed to his jiggy bit.


Well now there's something you didn't say before :shock:

My horse doesn't appreciate crops being swung around throughout a ride either.
The fiber that holds him on this plane seems to dissolve, albeit quickly.
They should wear spurs instead, only use them the first time but wear them every ride.
Just the horse hearing the rowels rattle and they will remember.


----------



## Roadyy

Topper, sorry about the horse situation. I hope you find a safe answer for all involved.

TJ, when you are out and about at work or where ever keep your eyes out for a section of lumber. 4x4 would be nice, but a 2x4 will work. Use that to stand on with your toes so you can stretch your heels down. Shucks you have a car, just go down there and open the door and stand on the door jam while holding the roof and work those heels down. If you need to be out of sight then stand on the bed rail with hands on the ceiling to help balance and work it!..lol 

Be the creative person you are.



I worked on the trailer interior lights so the next camping trip will be a little less hassle with darkness. I had several square LED lights that are 1"x1" and some single round ones. I put the round ones up in the gooseneck area, one on each side and 2 of the 1x1's on the ceiling. Then replaced the factory bulb in the fixture over the door with a 1x1 LED. I still have a few of the single rounds that will be installed on the back of the trailer to help with light up the area when backing into camp sites at night. The last 1x1 will likely be installed under the gooseneck for lighting up where we store coolers and such during camping. I will start installing the insulation next and it has a white backing to it so that will really throw the light compared to these dark red walls.

Some of that wood will be put over the insulation to screw the wall paneling to the rest will either be used for frame of counters or firewood.

































I do have a question. I am doing a sub floor and was offered as many free pallets as I needed if I wanted to do the floor and cabinets out of pallet planks. What do you think?

Something like this as an example.


----------



## tjtalon

Great idea w/the piece of wood Rick! Bet I can find one of those around the warehouse...

Trailer looks awesome...love those pallet cabinets last pic too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for the input Nicker, and your vet sounds really good. So nice to have things explained! 

Rick, lights look good and bright, love LEDs! About the pallet wood, as cool as those cabinets look, I would be most concerned with the weight, some pallets can be quite heavy. How many cabinets do you need? One wouldn't be too bad, weight wise, but if you're planning on putting in a lot, may be adding too much unneeded weight.


----------



## Roadyy

I will be getting the thin light weight pallets to build with. I plan on doing the side of the stove by the door, the front and doors under the sink, cabinets over sink and range hood, drawers below the fridge, cabinet above the fridge across from the sink, sides of the dinette seating and floors. I think I am going to look at some design of wall covering that makes it look much larger inside than it really is. I will research that when that time comes. 

Most have advised to build down to the floor instead of from floor up in case I need to replace the floor I don't have to fight with getting under wall. So I may need to figure out that research sooner than later. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I will be getting the thin light weight pallets to build with. I plan on doing the side of the stove by the door, the front and doors under the sink, cabinets over sink and range hood, drawers below the fridge, cabinet above the fridge across from the sink, sides of the dinette seating and floors. I think I am going to look at some design of wall covering that makes it look much larger inside than it really is. I will research that when that time comes.
> 
> Most have advised to build down to the floor instead of from floor up in case I need to replace the floor I don't have to fight with getting under wall. So I may need to figure out that research sooner than later. lol


Sounds like a lot of cabinets!! 

Maybe just put everything on heavy duty casters, and clip the sides to the walls. Would allow for easy remodels/redesigns. 

A bench seat would be handy too.


----------



## Roadyy

Bench seat has proven to be a waste of space as most of the time we are sitting outside under the canopy. I would rather set at a table to play cards are whatever if raining so bad we can't be outside rather than on a bench seat. There will be a sort of bench from the door to the dinette with step ups to get into the gooseneck area.It will double as a boot box and storage. You are welcome to sit there...hehe

If you think about it it really isn't that much cabinet space. No storage under stove/oven combo. Under sink will have the water heater taking up a lot of that space. The main storage will be over sink and range hood then over and under the fridge. There will be a closet beside the shower as well as cabinet under the bathroom sink with a medicine cabinet over the sink. Maybe a cabinet over the dinette table. That's it. Barely enough room for plates, bowls, glasses, dry food and toiletries. Closet will hold most of the clothes and towels. I figure the seat of the dinette next to the fridge can be used for storage since the other seat will house the fresh water holding tank. I'll have small cabinet boxes on either side of the entrance to the gooseneck for bed linens.

Here is an idea, but the floor is reversed and a dinette instead of couch.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, looks nice. I admire that kind of work. I have 2 trailers. An older 2 h straight load and a 3 h slant with a nice size dressing room. I was considering selling the small one and using that money to have some work done on my Sundowner. I can't sleep in the loft so would like a fold down bed installed and a walk through door to the horse area. And of course insulation and paneling, a cabinet and a place to hang a few clothes. But first we have to figure out the wiring problem. Intermittent no lights! Every time we trace one problem something else happens. Beginning to think I should take it to a shop and just have the wiring redone. Husband just doesn't have time to handle all of my problems.:-(


----------



## Roadyy

Number one thing to check for all light issues is the ground. Check all of the lights with a meter set to Ohms to see if there is continuity between ground point on light and the body of the trailer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> They should wear spurs instead, only use them the first time but wear them every ride.


Spurs don't work for all riders though. Personally, spurs would be a disaster for me, as I toe out very badly.. so my choice would either be poke the horse with the spur all the time or have massive knee/ankle pain from trying to keep my toes pointed forward the whole ride.

That being said, I ride with a long-handled fly whisk in the summer (to get flies and the dreaded cobwebs).. but I am not waving it around like a lunatic. Someone carrying a crop should not look like a jockey coming down the home stretch!





Roadyy said:


> I do have a question. I am doing a sub floor and was offered as many free pallets as I needed if I wanted to do the floor and cabinets out of pallet planks. What do you think?


While I love the look of that kind of wood, I wonder about splinters when you bump up against it accidentally. Would you be planning to finish the wood so that wasn't an issue?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very fancy Roadyy You'll be comfortable for a week in there Was joking about the wheels you know...

If you put (have put?) in a new, high quality treated 2x6 floor in the LQ area, covered with maybe rubber mats, the floor should last for a very long time and the mats might allow you access if the wood ever needed replacing. Plus good insulation value and easy to replace if needed. 

A water leak is the only think that I would think might harm the floor. 

I know this may sound terrible, but I like to use paper plates and bowls, & bottled water when I camp. It seems a waste to me to carry water to wash dishes when I can just toss paper ones on the fire :hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried riding with spurs (just regular little knob ones, no rowels!) and it was a disaster. I have no idea how folks manage those things. 

How do I nudge my horse without the spur? With my toe? How do you do a half-halt with a spur? I couldn't think of anything except getting those darn things off of me. 

I used to ride with a whip all the time, it just was an extension of my arm, but I sure never flashed it at other horses! 

Haven't ever needed one with Chivas, he is a good forward moving horse, and I don't compete him in Dressage, so no whip needed


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, yes I would want to finish it all to keep from getting splinters in the wrong places if the desire arises for a counter affa...err..attack.


AA, I too like paper, but on the occasion we have steak and potato I like a more solid surface to hold my food and keep it from the ground. I like to cook oatmeal in the winter with toast and sausage broken up in it. While a few paper plates will suffice I would save money in the long run by having reusable plates that don't get soggy after multiple uses. lol


----------



## SueC

I said I'd post photos if I had anything of interest. So: And now for something completely different.










Six new calves arrived at Red Moon Sanctuary today to share the season's growing bounty of grasses, clover, lotus etc with the horses in the western paddocks (where the horses mostly hang out). The Friesians have grown into big lubbers that push things like trees and fence posts over for fun and therefore can only be put into our tree-planting paddocks for a couple of days at a time if I don't want to spend days repairing what they destroy. But, these guys are just a perfect size for sharing the western paddocks for now, and the big guys are out in the rougher country these days. (And the biggest three will go to market next week to pay for the new arrivals. Beef breed calves cost a fair bit more than dairy poddies because they are more efficient feed converters and mature more quickly.)










My husband named them: (Left to right) The Latte Twins, Creamy White, The Mocha Twins and Short Black... a coffee theme for this lot.










These are Murray Grey calves, an Australian breed developed a hundred years ago by crossing Aberdeen Angus and Shorthorn. Our new lot nicely displays the common colours of silver, dun and chocolate...and we also have one of the rarer blacks, which I think is a nod back to the Angus.

I like the sturdy, shaggy, no-nonsense look of these cattle. They look well prepared to cope with the upcoming winter, and appear to be settling in super fast - grazing from the time they came off the truck. All these photos were taken within an hour of their arrival.











And my Dad's chestnut retirees said, "What the Dickens?"

These two retired harness horses that have been with us since November have made great progress at learning that emus, kangaroos, donkeys and cattle aren't monsters. But when half a dozen beef calves arrived today, they felt the occasion worthy of their interest, and even a few sprints around the block. 25yo French Revolution (dam of my riding horse) on the left, and her 21yo full brother Le Chasseur on the right.

It's been an exciting day. The Murray Greys were totally unexpected. Our livestock agent asked us if he should bid on them at the sale and we put in a ceiling price that made it, to me, not that likely. He called me just as I was coming out of the dentist's, of all things! (Replacement filling.)


----------



## SueC

Also we have new photos on our photo page of an exciting walk in the Porongurup Ranges recently, and of the office before we put the furniture in:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/


----------



## Blue

I like using paper plates, the heavy plastic forks and bottled water. But, Roadyy is right, I do carry 2 sturdy enamel plates, 2 good forks and 2 steak knives. Some things are just an occasion, right?

We (husband/son) checked the ground and did replace the plug. That fixed the continual problem. Now I still have the intermittent problem. I hate those! We think that where the wiring runs through little channels inside, either the holes weren't fitted with rubber grommets or in this Arizona heat they just dissolved. That leaves that wiring rubbing in metal. There's the flickering.

Sue, those are some very nice looking bovine.


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck and hope it does turn out to be a simple ground without having to repull a harness.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> I like using paper plates, the heavy plastic forks and bottled water. But, Roadyy is right, I do carry 2 sturdy enamel plates, 2 good forks and 2 steak knives. Some things are just an occasion, right?
> 
> We (husband/son) checked the ground and did replace the plug. That fixed the continual problem. Now I still have the intermittent problem. I hate those! We think that where the wiring runs through little channels inside, either the holes weren't fitted with rubber grommets or in this Arizona heat they just dissolved. That leaves that wiring rubbing in metal. There's the flickering.
> 
> Sue, those are some very nice looking bovine.


Trailer wiring is such a pain in the ask. :evil: Good luck with that Blue! 

Agree. Those little calves are cute as can be. Doubt i could consider eating anything with a name :-(

Speaking of beef though... 

Y'all make good points for the plates; I guess it does look a bit tacky to just tear steak off the knife with one's teeth. Extreme Paleo...

I have a plan...wait till Roadyy's back is turned and snatch me a steak 'n potato with one of his fancy plates :twisted:

Just can't eat anything that came off his counter, now we know the real reason he's installing them...


----------



## Eole

Sue, those are great pictures. I like the rugged look of that cattle. What is the intended use, besides looking nice in your field?  Meat? Your retired horses don't show their age at all.

Rick, it seems that solid pallets would be needed to stand any kind of counter ... attack...:lol: I love following that trailer project.

Blue, you asked for it! If any of you gets sick of me posting pictures of my new mare, blame it on Blue.

PH I carry a crop for flies as well. My mare will turn her face to me to swat deer flies off her face or ears, while still trotting down the trail. 

New girl (maybe Vela, not yet sure) I don't put my face on the web very often, but I asked DH to immortalize our first ride today. She sure is sensitive and full of energy. A challenge for me, I know it was a bit soon to ride her, but I did before my courage would melt away. Good 1st experience for us both, all I wanted.


----------



## Roadyy

No reason to be afraid of the camera! Me and my dunlop syndrome grace the presence of many a picture. lol Added to say that because you do not have that issue you should not be afraid of the camera. lol


Thanks Nathalie on the comments of the trailer work. I must say that these lights are temporary until I get the interior completed then there will be regular camper style lights with LED bulbs. These lights will likely be installed all along the under carriage and in the horse stall area.


----------



## ASLacey

ASLacey:  Horse love I suppose?

Ha, my post was in response to the gorgeous bebe paint!!!


----------



## SueC

*Anita Anne*: They're always cuter when they are calves, and they will have a decent life here before they go to market. No feedlotting, just lots of pasture, minerals, good shelter, decent treatment and some "playground" country for them to go adventuring in when they're older. The names don't make any difference if you grew up with everything on a farm having names. The Friesians are called things like "The Pirate" (eyepatch) or "Pythagoras" (triangle on forehead), and our first lot (Angus) came with people names to which we added surnames, i.e. Harry Bolognaise, William Stroganoff, Ella Wellington and Colin Curry. We even know people who name their surplus male chickens after politicians!

The most important thing to us is that food animals have a decent quality of life and a humane end. We don't support, either by the way we keep animals or what we buy, factory farming, feedlotting, or animal breeds like heavyweight meat turkeys which have problems with arthritis before they even reach maturity.

It's also important that food animals are used to people. This means much less stress when they go through the sales and the abattoir at the other end of their lives.

I think it's important to keep in mind that in nature, very few herbivores make it to maturity, and even fewer to old age. The average age of a wild herd is quite low. Everything is destined to be food for something else, even you and me (unless we opt for cremation). And, you guys have to eat.


*Nathalie*: Our farm produces grass-fed near-organic beef and cold-extracted organic honey. When the house is done we will also do a small amount of free range eggs and heritage vegetables like the Turks Turban Pumpkin - remember these?


















Those are super photos of your new mare! If she's anything like my super-sensitive mare was (and I suspect she is), you'll be riding her purely with subtle shifts in weight and telepathy, haha!  You're looking great together already.


*Blue*: I have a feeling you're either on a farm or from a farm? Farm yarns always keenly read by yours truly.


*Camping plates etc*: I can't eat with plastic cutlery, it's bendy and it feels wrong. We have metal picnic cutlery, for when we're not just eating out of our hands (sandwiches, slices, finger foods), and are fans of enamel plates. One of the most frustrating things in the universe is attempting to eat a steak with a plastic knife and fork...


----------



## tjtalon

SueC: bumper sticker I saw once I love: "If you eat, thank a farmer". I liked the cattle pics a lot, my mother would love them as she has always loved cows (bulls, not so much). Those horses are beautiful, certainly don't look "old"...!

Nathalie: great pics of the new mare! She's very pretty, looks feisty in that trotting pic! I'm happy to now a face (& it's a good face!) on a primary watcher of the HorseMonday soap opera (after all, you saw the rushes I believe, & helped get it on the air!) Btw, I like that vest. Good chest protector? Where did you get it, &, if I may ask, approx cost? Would seem like a very good investment for me, on down the road (have already had cracked ribs, don't fancy any more, lol...or pulmonary contusion, for that matter...)

Don't worry about Rick's counters, AA, I'm sure they'll be hygenic. Besides, nothing wrong with offering a banana with the oatmeal for extra breakfast nutrition.

Thanks to Rick's suggestion, I found at work (out in the warehouse lot) a 12" by 3 1/2" piece of wooden post. Weather worn, but cleaned off the mud & little rocks (not only for cleanliness but to not hurt a saw blade) & asked the warehouse supv if someone would be willing to saw it in half for me. Well, he cut it for me, now I have 2 perfect sized pieces to stand on to work on my ankle tendons for "toes up heels down", while crouching into an appropriate riding position (will need to hold onto a chair). Cool...thanks Rick!

Have to go pay bills, got lazy last night & didn't do it. have to now, so no one comes gunning for me.

Later!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ouch Sue, didn't mean to touch a nerve! I am sure your livestock have a wonderful life while they are here. Your place is beautiful. 

You called it right, I didn't grow up on a farm, just a city girl with a passion for horses.  Any animal that comes under my "roof" turns into a pet. It's just the way I'm wired...

TJ, you are as bad as Rick!! A banana with the breakfast oatmeal indeed:lol: 

That block for stretching the tendons is a great idea, when I was in ballet we used to use phone books and steps, but had to be carefull to not fall backwards down the steps!! Now phonebooks are so thin, wouldn't work for anyone but toddlers. lol

Nathalie: you look fabulous on that mare! She sure is a pretty mover! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Horse people are crazy. (not you in particular). Getting tossed, broken, scared and still wanting to climb aboard. When you catch horse-fever, there's no cure...
> 
> .


So true!! The disease is totally resistent to the pleadings of non-horsey folks. It must be blood-born cause it can be passed to offspring! Friends are not immune either, and the fever is so strong one is compelled to share if with others. Withdrawl is painful and impossible to live with. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ, you are as bad as Rick!! A banana with the breakfast oatmeal indeed:lol:


I am proud and honored to be as "bad as Rick". :rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

What a lovely day. It was warm and sunny. The chickens are all out free ranging and loving it! Our crab apple tree is in full bloom. Best of all, I saw Nike today. He was in the shade chowing on hay. He is such a good boy to let me halter him and walk away from the hay and his pals. He is very respectful on the lead. I backed him a bit today and had him flexing left and right. I brought him in the barn to groom so we would be in the shade. He didn't care one bit that the door swings and creaks in the wind. I can't help but wonder if he will still be laid back once he is healthy again. He doesn't look like he is gaining. Today I passed my hand under him under his chest back. I could feel his breast bone sticking out. ; (. I did see a feed bucket sitting out. I wonder if Nike has begun getting feed. I hope so. Funny thing today. After I turned him loose I went back out with carrots. He was grazing with Buster. I gave him a carrot and his ears perked up as he glanced around. I swear he was chewing quietly so Buster wouldn't come over and hog the carrots! Here are the sad skinny pics from today plus a selfie.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Well now there's something you didn't say before :shock:
> 
> My horse doesn't appreciate crops being swung around throughout a ride either.
> The fiber that holds him on this plane seems to dissolve, albeit quickly.
> They should wear spurs instead, only use them the first time but wear them every ride.
> Just the horse hearing the rowels rattle and they will remember.


MR, jay doesn't even like me to adjust the reins. Meaning, sometimes they get 'caught' down by my leg or something and I want to adjust them. If I pick them up too high he seems to think I am going to whack him one with them!:shock: makes you wonder what people did to him prior to me getting him. He doesn't need to be asked to do anything in a harsh manner, that is for sure!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> I always set my stirrup bottom to be even with my ankle with my foot out the strirrup.


I usually like mine to hit my arch when my feet are out of the stirrups. I also constantly wiggle my toes in my boots to make sure I am not putting a ton of weight onto my stirrups, that way I know I am sitting deep into my saddle.


----------



## Topper

AnitaAnne and Blue - thank you both for your support, suggestions, and questions. The previous owner is supposed to call me this Saturday--I suggested when we spoke, that maybe she could return 1/2 of my money and make payments on the rest. So I am hoping that may be a viable option. But I like the suggestion of returning the horse and she paying me when he sells again (thank you for that one). I have also located another gal who has offered to take him, ride him, and sell him for a % - and as good luck would have it--she knows this horse. Hasn't seen him in several years--but in his prime knew him as a nice solid open horse show ride. So, there are options out there! Thanks new friends!


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP, Nike looks much skinnier in those pictures than the last ones. Don't know if it is the winter coat coming out or what, but he does not look good. 

He is so skinny he may be too weak to be able to eat enough to maintain, much less gain weight. 

Is there a salt block out? I have heard of skinny horses licking salk blocks too much out of hunger and it makes them loose weight. Don't know why this is. Hopefully someone with more experience can help with feeding advice, but it seems to me he needs much more than just hay. 

I hope you and the farmer can get him healthier.


----------



## paintedpastures

HP ,oh that poor soul definitely in need of TLC:-( ,hope you can help him

Sue Sounds like a great farm you have!! love to see even more pics... oops sorry seems i missed a page there are more pics!! nice operation you have going 

Thanks to you all for the likes of my new foal I think he's pretty cute too:wink:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I ride with spurs all the time. In fact I've used them for so many years, I can't seem to get it all working with them. I just learned to "nudge" gently with the inside of my heel and continue the pressure to extend to my rowl if need be. They learn fast that I don't mind giving them a good healthy nudge! And I don't seem to have the patience to handle something else in my hands. Interferes with …. other past times. :wink: And your mention of the horse crazy disease made me realize that my son is very upset with me. I have spent a lot of time with his fiancee teaching her "horse stuff". She has her own horse now and they finally found a place to rent with horse property. Now that's all she thinks about! If she's not riding, planning to ride, thinking about riding or getting back from a ride, she's looking at boots and horse stuff. I think my son thought she would be all domestic. Yeah right!

*Eole*, I love those pictures. I really like the sturdy, solid look of her. And, really, can you ever post too many pictures of horses?

*Sue*, yes I grew up on a farm and still live a rural life. I was never good at farming but great with animals. My family was never good with animals, but could grow anything. Go figure. And you're right. Steak absolutely cannot be consumed in a correct and polite manner with plastic cutlery. One must have a solid enamel plate in either blue or red, a heavy and balanced fork with four tines as well as a solid steak knife. Wood handle is preferable, but composite will do in a pinch. The disposable ware is only good for scrambled eggs, potato salad, hash and the like.

*TJ*, that's a really good find! You're going to be amazed and the difference in your calves and ankles.

*Happy*, I agree with Anita. Nike doesn't look like he's gaining, but it may be the loss of winter coat. And if he's losing the coat that's at least a good sign, but I would have thought he'd put on a little more by now. Perhaps problems with his teeth or sand in his gut is preventing him from getting his full nutrition.

*Topper*, I really hope you can get this worked out. There are alternatives. They just take time and patience. Keep us updated?


----------



## Stan

Has every one gone mad its moving so fast by the time I get to the end I've forgotten what to say.
So every one cheers and because its a float looks good Rick and no bench seats. But that clip on with coasters sounds like an idea for my kitchen. SWMBO could change it around to her hearts content. I could also make changes late at night, confuse her the next morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! TGIF!! Gosh it has been the L O N G E S T week!

The month of May is the most hectic at work. Not much longer now. 

I think I finally got caught up....like Stan, read so much I can hardly remember!:shock:

Eole, nice photos! Happy for you!!

PP, what a pretty little foal! 

Roaddy, I am liking the looks of the trailer! 

HP, glad the interview went so well. Crossing my fingers for you. I too feel bad for your Nike. HOpe there is something you can do to help, i.e. get Mr. Farmer more on board with what needs done.

Topper, hoping your situation clears itself up too. I, like BLUE, will have to put my two cents in.....I hope you can work this out and find yourself a dead broke horse. I felt like the only thing this horse CAN do is work in the arena.....you deserve MUCH more than that. Horses are there to HEAL....not to HURT. I pray you find a way to move this one on and get one that can be a partner. :wink:

*I will quote one of my RS students......"Horses are changing my life....yep, these horses are changing my life."* 

And with that......I will bid you all a wonderful weekend!!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Nike is loosing winter coat still and lots of it. I don't think he has lost, just not gained. No salt block out. I know he drinks. If I owned him out right I would make the changes he needs. I would love a vet to come but that costs money and farmer won't pay. DH didn't even like that I ordered a halter for a horse I don't own. the struggle is real. I'm not giving up. He's too kind.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here I am again....just wanted to share my joy!

Wednesday when I rode with M it was realy wonderful. Not just b/c Jay was a perfect gentleman...but b/c something dawned on me....

As I updated M on all the goings on from the last 2 months I realized how independent and self sufficient I had become! I had....hooked up the trailer, loaded the horse, drove it there...all by myself. I had gotten two of my major concerns answered (albeit 3 years) ALL by MYSELF! I have been contacting and doing things....all by myself.

I realized I had depended on her for opinions, rides, etc. more than I had thought. With her MIA b/c of family issues...I had to step up and do things myself. Not only that I realized that b/c I relied on her so much....I didn't have confidence. Doing things and succeeding really makes you realize you CAN do them....and what a glorious feeling that gives you!  It really helps the confidence factor....and I it helps me realize I DO know a thing or two!!

Hope that makes sense....as I am writing fast. But had to share. Cause I needed that boost....we all do I think. Nature of the beast!

Good day all!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, with us going through the weight gain worries with Doc and how he looked with a winter coat compared to now without one I know your concerns. Albeit Doc is finally keeping the weight he is gaining now. I hope Nike starts gaining slowly, but enough to notice soon. I also agree he needs more than just the hay and a few carrots here or there. Continued good luck.


MN17, I'll let you in on a little secret. *People who do do. People who don't don't*. You have finally realized that you do. Congratulations..hehehehe


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan, This thread is smokin' fast. I read, learn and like, but just impossible to remember everything to comment on! How is the case coming along??

Blue: sounds like you infected your son's fiance quite thoroughly! Tell him not to feel too bad; Nicker has infected a whole group of kiddies with the support of the school! hahahahha

The downside to horse-fever is finding a way to fund our addiction! HP and TJ have found alternative ways to deal with it, but they both are collecting tack...soon they may have a horse of their own 

Nicker, you and Jay have really evolved this year!! Isn't independance a great feeling? 

Roadyy, can't wait to see how the trailer looks when it is all done. So great you have the talent to build one custom to your family's needs! 

How are things going with little Jesa? Haven't seen a picture in a while of her cuteness.

HP, sure hope you can help Nike. I feel bad for him, he looks like such a sweet boy. My oldest, Dreamer, doesn't get his share of hay when I put out piles cause Chivas takes his hay. I've noticed Chivas, and Baby too (previous herd boss) will keep them from the water trough. I don't understand why, but it bothers me a lot. Have been strongly considering dividing off a section for Dreamer, but that would limit his grass, which is the easiest to chew, plus not sure he would be happy cut off from the others.


----------



## Roadyy

PSst, we all know how good you are with wood working after seeing your saddle boxes. I was going to have you come down here and do the wood work in the trailer.


----------



## Blue

Morning! Ugh, I'm tired. Keep getting put on nights at work. Nights are not my best time as I can't seem to make up for the lost sleep in the morning. Still up early. Sooooo, Happy Friday indeed! I'll get to have dinner with husband for the first time this week!

Going to Prescott today to help my son shop for some clothes. When I was visiting him last week he looked like a homeless person. His tax refund came so lots spend!

*Anita*, you're right. I'm only infecting one individual at a time while Nicker is infecting whole groups of unsuspecting youngsters. I'll point that out to my son. We're all carriers though right?

*Roadyy*, I like that, but I'd like to add one. *Some people do, many people don't and more THINK they do.*

*Nicker*, with what you've done with your class, your scores and Ride Strong, I think you've been self sufficient and independent for much longer than you think! Just had to build the confidence to see it

*Stan*, Hello! Hope things are moving along for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> PSst, we all know how good you are with wood working after seeing your saddle boxes. I was going to have you come down here and do the wood work in the trailer.


Hmm. Be happy to help cut and nail/screw the wood up, but really hate the sanding part. 

My last two vacations have been working ones. 1st assisting my son in laying laminate flooring and trim in my cousin's new place, and helping with the move. This after driving 600+ miles to get there and staying in a hotel. Would have been cheaper to stay home and hire someone to lay it for her. :?

Second one, helping my son move, buying lots of remodeling stuff including travertine, plumbing, electrical and many tools. Cleaning, hauling, etc. 

I really have some of the worst vacations!! 

I guess my next one could be spent lining your trailer with wood! BUT that means when you are done, you could help me remodel a trailer! lol

Deal or no Deal?

Yeah Blue, we are all carriers! Years past I infected girl and boy scout troups under the guise of obtaining badges. :twisted: I continue to attempt to infect all new folks I meet, and even work on ones in dorment phases!


----------



## Roadyy

Sounds like a plan to me and no need for a motel room. At least with my project you will have horse time. We can go trail riding during our breaks and uhmm no sanding required. Simply cut to fit and screw into place. We can put a finish over that rough look that way its not a smooth surface. The floor we can consider sanding, but I think the rough look with a rough coating will add to the character.


----------



## Happy Place

Quick lunchtime reply. I was proctoring an AP test. Lots of time to sit and do nothing but think. Ugh. In that time I thought of begging DH and farmer to bring Nike to my house. I could fence an acre, put up a run in and buy hay for around $1000. That way he could get grain 2x day, decent feed and all the grass he could handle. I do t think I could talk DH I to it. Maybe after I had a Job offer. I'm just worried for Nike.


----------



## Roadyy

As much as I want to support you with Nike I also remember the hard to swallow saying that we can't save them all. Maybe once you are in a better situation to help yourself and your family then you can get in position to help those like Nike. If Nike is still around to help once you get solidified in a permanent job then go for it, but don't bury yourself before you have a shovel to dig with.

Do as much as you can with what is available to you now then look at doing more once you have more to offer.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy you are exactly right. I emailed Farmer the pic I had and suggested that he put him on senior feed. Put hI'm out of pasture while feeding. He agreed! He is headed out of town and asked if I wouldn't mind starting that. Woohoo. He will buy I just have to feed. So happy to help!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Sounds like a plan to me and no need for a motel room. At least with my project you will have horse time. We can go trail riding during our breaks and uhmm no sanding required. Simply cut to fit and screw into place. We can put a finish over that rough look that way its not a smooth surface. The floor we can consider sanding, but I think the rough look with a rough coating will add to the character.


Van is outfitted with bed, a/c, grill and fridge (needs power source) No bath facilities though. 

Have miter saw, will travel.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Roadyy you are exactly right. I emailed Farmer the pic I had and suggested that he put him on senior feed. Put hI'm out of pasture while feeding. He agreed! He is headed out of town and asked if I wouldn't mind starting that. Woohoo. He will buy I just have to feed. So happy to help!


fabulous news!! Pick up some bran or some oil to pour on. The horse needs some fat!


----------



## Happy Place

Nike munched his first meal tonight. He got Dumor senior feed. I'll give him a couple days then add a splash of corn oil. He only got about a pound, I will Increase it slowly so as not to hurt his tummy. He did not drop a single pellet! Took his time and ate it all. 

It was funny today. I went out to get him and he was surrounded by his two buddies. I am always a little hesitant around loose horses. Today was the first time he saw me and turned away. But he just walked away from the other two and stood still. Like he said ok, come get me now LOL. The other two stayed by the round bale so I just walked him up to the barn, fed him and brushed him while he ate. They were none the wiser. I will continue with that plan until the other two figure out what is going on. it's easier and much less chance of one of the other horses pushing past me at the gate. I have zero desire to deal with a loose horse alone on that property. There are fences, but he is right on a main road. I would loose my mind LOL.

My new halter and weight tape come in the mail tomorrow. Weeeee just like Christmas. This all helps to keep my mind off waiting for the job interview call.....Wednesday.

Oh, forgot this. I MUST see this movie when it comes out. http://www.harryandsnowman.com/trailer


----------



## Roadyy

Someone asked update on Jesa. Here are pics of her tonight.


----------



## Blue

That movie looks like it would make me cry. 

Great news about Nike! You're on it, just be careful and go slow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Nike munched his first meal tonight. He got Dumor senior feed. I'll give him a couple days then add a splash of corn oil. He only got about a pound, I will Increase it slowly so as not to hurt his tummy. He did not drop a single pellet! Took his time and ate it all.
> 
> It was funny today. I went out to get him and he was surrounded by his two buddies. I am always a little hesitant around loose horses. Today was the first time he saw me and turned away. But he just walked away from the other two and stood still. Like he said ok, come get me now LOL. The other two stayed by the round bale so I just walked him up to the barn, fed him and brushed him while he ate. They were none the wiser. I will continue with that plan until the other two figure out what is going on. it's easier and much less chance of one of the other horses pushing past me at the gate. I have zero desire to deal with a loose horse alone on that property. There are fences, but he is right on a main road. I would loose my mind LOL.
> 
> My new halter and weight tape come in the mail tomorrow. Weeeee just like Christmas. This all helps to keep my mind off waiting for the job interview call.....Wednesday.
> 
> Oh, forgot this. I MUST see this movie when it comes out. Harry & Snowman â€” Movie Trailer


So happy for Nike! i am sure he will be happy to see you twice a day, but I am also sure the other two will figure it out very soon. 

Your statement, "I am always a little hesitant around loose horses." makes me nervous. You must be in charge, otherwise someone else will be, most likely Buster. 

Carry a whip out there with you, and do not let the others aproach. Yell, holler, wave your arms, whatever, but you must not let those horses take control. 

Be the herd boss.


----------



## NickerMaker71

My sister had a book....it had the story in it about Snowman, she gave it to me....way back in the 70's. I still have it somewhere. NEED to find that book! Should read it to my group!! Want to see that movie too!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Celeste I hope things are going okay, sorry to hear the news.

Corn & Garden are Growing. :lol:
Off to camp tomorrow, another good adventure I hope.
Something silly will happen for sure and I will post.
Just spending Saturday night but we should get 3 rides in.
3 short rides should at least get 20+ miles, only 2nd weekend riding.
Get them legged up for some longer riding soon.

With the temps high lately we should be in the deep part of the river soon.
Last weekend I was only wet a little above the ankles but it was still cold.

No organized riding just some friends showing up for dinner.
I'll be sure to get some more trail pics.

I still need to get a GoPro camera and a helmet for it.
Some of the terrain is rough and awesome but getting pics is tough.
Can't afford to drop them expensive cell phones.
I guard the cell more than the laptops these days.

Locust trees are in bloom right now, riding through a grove of them is awesome.
Scent hangs heavy in the air.
Soon at the end of May mountain laurel will be blooming.
That smells even better yet.

Good Night All:
There will be a Camping Commentary Sunday eve.

Remember Shiitake as in mushrooms.
Since mushrooms grow in poop they are related.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today we set a record for heat - it was 91F. :shock: Our normal temperature is supposed to be 67F. 91F isn't even normal for July!! Had to push the ride back until after dinner, as it was too gross to contemplate going out any earlier.. and the poor horses still aren't totally shed out.







































I enjoyed hearing where everyone keeps their stirrups. I knew I would be the oddball, as I ride with a super long leg.. no room for a banana for me! :lol: My stirrup is even with the bottom of my sneaker (excuse the headless pic, as I asked my DH to take a picture of my leg/stirrup and he took me literally):


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, how do you post with stirrups that long? Although it does seem like your leg is bent, but that could be just the camera angle. 

I can't find a comfortable length on my Barefoot saddle, still working on that. Could just be my bum knee causing the problem though...my western saddle it is ankle length.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that IS a long stirrup. But, I've been told I ride long too.

Maryland, glad you're finally getting out.


----------



## Blue

Happy you're doing everything you can for Nike,


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> Stan, This thread is smokin' fast. I read, learn and like, but just impossible to remember everything to comment on! How is the case coming along??
> 
> Its going very well.
> I'm tied up with the rebuttal and almost finished then out of the blue from hundreds of miles away comes some additional information that could be the final nail. I'm not a religious man but some times I do wonder if this is something that is meant to be. Directions I seem to have gotten when I was scratching my head for the answers. Laws one would not think about jumped out at me and have proved to be correct. It most likely wont be finalised until the end of the year but I got one heck of a boost today.
> 
> On the home front. SWMBO mother passed this morning so more big changes coming. WHAT am I going to do, she will be at home every weekend.:wink:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Ouch Sue, didn't mean to touch a nerve! I am sure your livestock have a wonderful life while they are here. Your place is beautiful.


No nerve touched.  I'm just passionate about what we do, and about the right of food animals to a decent life. There are a lot of broken records in my repertoire as I write magazine articles on this sort of thing and occasionally debate with vegans. ;-) 

I really do wish more people actually gave the animals they eat the respect of thinking about them and their lives, rather than keeping this mental distance, or pretending to themselves animal products grow on trees... because that would improve conditions for a lot of food animals. One of our family members, when I was growing up, was forever outraged when we killed and ate our excess free-range chickens...would not a bite of them, called us cruel, but then went out and hauled in a lot of shed-raised chickens pumped full of antibiotics, and battery hen eggs, in their comfortably anonymous supermarket packaging...


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> HP, Nike looks much skinnier in those pictures than the last ones. Don't know if it is the winter coat coming out or what, but he does not look good.
> 
> He is so skinny he may be too weak to be able to eat enough to maintain, much less gain weight.
> 
> Is there a salt block out? I have heard of skinny horses licking salk blocks too much out of hunger and it makes them loose weight. Don't know why this is. Hopefully someone with more experience can help with feeding advice, but it seems to me he needs much more than just hay.
> 
> I hope you and the farmer can get him healthier.


I agree 100% with AA. If my 31yo, nearly toothless horse looked like that, I'd be euthanasing him. That horse is much younger and it is unbelievable that people neglect animals in this manner. If it's lack of money, why wasn't this horse sold before it got down to looking like a shrink-wrapped toast rack? And does the owner look similarly Ethiopian?

This horse is cannibalising its own body in an attempt to cling on to life. Here in Australia, if someone brought it to the attention of the authorities, the farmer would be forced to surrender the horse on welfare grounds. The line here is, if you can't look after it properly, you're not fit to be its owner. Both the police and RSPCA officers have the right to seize such animals.

:twisted: Grrr.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*, I like the pallet recycling cabinetry. Meant to say it earlier. Ever built any pallet recycling projects? If so, what? ...I'd like to make some rustic storage boxes out of pallets. Limewash-effect paint them after. But then, I want to do a lot of things that are more interesting than preparing a concrete floor for sealing! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Someone asked update on Jesa. Here are pics of her tonight.
> View attachment 637034


Roadyy, why have you glued Jesa to the ceiling? :shock:

Or is it because you are in the other hemisphere?

:rofl:


----------



## SueC

*HP*, I'm glad to hear you are getting good nutrition into that poor animal. Good on you.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> I enjoyed hearing where everyone keeps their stirrups. I knew I would be the oddball, as I ride with a super long leg.. no room for a banana for me! :lol: My stirrup is even with the bottom of my sneaker


Great photos again, PH13!

I'm in your camp: Long stirrups. I ride trails the same length as dressage. Before I started doing that, I was forever getting cramps after half an hour in the saddle. I only shorten my stirrups if I'm going over more than one jump.










I think my long-stirrups thing is related to doing so much bareback all my life. It then feels wrong to be artificially cramped up like a grasshopper before lift-off.

AA, posting in long stirrups shouldn't be an issue as (at least in our style of riding here) you don't raise yourself from your feet, but from your general seat and the horse's movement (which you're still partly absorbing by being rubberlike so you don't bounce around.) Good posting should be barely perceptible at slower paces. The main issue for people learning to post in long stirrups is not losing their stirrups (and the mantra here is, loooong legs...deeeeep seat...)

In Germany we were made to regularly ride without stirrups, and post without stirrups, in the beginner riding course. It's their sink-or-swim way of improving your seat and balance. :lol: They did a lot of things like that to us. Like expecting novice _child_ riders to mount 16-17hh Warmbloods without ladders or climbing on fences! They have near-impossible expectations and this makes you rise up to it somehow (no choice really, haha...).


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> Remember Shiitake as in mushrooms.
> Since mushrooms grow in poop they are related.


Did you ever read MAD magazine? They had "Ecology as explained by the Chinese" - "No rice, no poop. No poop, no rice." :rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's a really beautiful photo Sue!


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot about adjusting photos when posting from my phone. sorry about that. 

Here they are for those who aren't into Yoga. Oh she is wearing one of three dresses like that with each a different color.

Dr, Jeckel








Mrs. Hyde










I also wanted to share a video I took of the boys yesterday after feeding. All the horses at the barn were eager to run and strut as I got mine to go. Look at the strutting of the leg work. I swear that boy has been watching some arena shows or something.


https://youtu.be/TiziepQFRf8


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I have done a few pallet projects, but not many. 

I built a tiki bar on my aunt's pool deck, covered a 100 gallon galvanized water trough with it to look old west, made a head board and foot board for my brother's double bed and a small porch for a friend of the family's camper he uses for a hunting camp. All simple little jobs, nothing terribly complicated.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I forgot about adjusting photos when posting from my phone. sorry about that.
> 
> Here they are for those who aren't into Yoga. Oh she is wearing one of three dresses like that with each a different color.
> 
> Dr, Jeckel
> View attachment 637194
> 
> 
> Mrs. Hyde
> View attachment 637202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share a video I took of the boys yesterday after feeding. All the horses at the barn were eager to run and strut as I got mine to go. Look at the strutting of the leg work. I swear that boy has been watching some arena shows or something.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TiziepQFRf8


Jesa looks beautiful! 

Little Man - wow - he is channelling his inner Dressage! Nice trot. Have you thought about cross training? I could just picture you in a pair of breeches and top hat..:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I'm here at work today when I was supposed to be at the beach with the church group manning a run station for the Triathlon. They decided to have a Hawaii theme. Instead I'm here waiting on them to get a piece for the boat prepped for welding. Because it is 4" thick I have to set up a heater system on it to preheat it to 350* and maintain it til the welding is done then cool it slowly as to not have it crack out the welds. They were suppose to be ready first thing this morning, but when I left yesterday they were still with it in the machine shop milling on it.

I may be here all day instead of at the beach helping a bunch of sweaty, stinking, sometimes rude guys and gals running their life away when they could be relaxing in a nice comfy saddle slowly strolling through mother nature. Bad part is we can't even see the beach from where the station is.. lol
Now to go back and read what was posted since I left yesterday.


----------



## Roadyy

AnitaAnne said:


> Jesa looks beautiful!
> 
> Little Man - wow - he is channelling his inner Dressage! Nice trot. Have you thought about cross training? I could just picture you in a pair of breeches and top hat..:lol:



My boy is not a flaming tart!! Don't accuse him of such!! Just because he sticks his head all over the other geldings butts while we trail ride so he can relax and just follow does not mean he is cross.. ohh,,, wait... n/m


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Great photos again, PH13!
> 
> I'm in your camp: Long stirrups. I ride trails the same length as dressage. Before I started doing that, I was forever getting cramps after half an hour in the saddle. I only shorten my stirrups if I'm going over more than one jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my long-stirrups thing is related to doing so much bareback all my life. It then feels wrong to be artificially cramped up like a grasshopper before lift-off.
> 
> AA, posting in long stirrups shouldn't be an issue as (at least in our style of riding here) you don't raise yourself from your feet, but from your general seat and the horse's movement (which you're still partly absorbing by being rubberlike so you don't bounce around.) Good posting should be barely perceptible at slower paces. The main issue for people learning to post in long stirrups is not losing their stirrups (and the mantra here is, loooong legs...deeeeep seat...)
> 
> In Germany we were made to regularly ride without stirrups, and post without stirrups, in the beginner riding course. It's their sink-or-swim way of improving your seat and balance. :lol: They did a lot of things like that to us. Like expecting novice _child_ riders to mount 16-17hh Warmbloods without ladders or climbing on fences! They have near-impossible expectations and this makes you rise up to it somehow (no choice really, haha...).


Beautiful picture! Since my background is Dressage, I do ride with rather long stirrups, and have posted many times without any stirrups - we do that here too. But that's in a level ring. Going up and down mountains, it is easier on my knees to give myself a bit of extra room to get out of the seat. Not just posting, but standing up at times. Since I know PH13 does a lot of mountain riding too, just wondered about her leg length in relation to needing to get her rear out of the saddle at times. 

Since I ride gaited horse right now, I don't post at all:wink:

It is my engineering background I think, I like to understand the mechanics of things.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Going up and down mountains, it is easier on my knees to give myself a bit of extra room to get out of the seat. Not just posting, but standing up at times. Since I know PH13 does a lot of mountain riding too, just wondered about her leg length in relation to needing to get her rear out of the saddle at times.


As you said about the picture, there is still a _bit_ of bend to my leg. If I stand in my stirrups, I can just clear the saddle.. room for a green bean maybe, vs a banana. :wink: So that gives me just enough support to post and to two point, though not enough to be jumping. 

You can see "two point" here (what I am actually doing is having a discussion about speed, so forgive the forward, bracing leg), but it gives you the idea that I can remove my rear from the saddle when needed, just not by much:











Off to work.. hope everyone enjoys their day!:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Great pictures, everyone! Little Man does have a pretty trot, Rick!

Off to work in a bit. It's been raining all week, "frozen mix" predicted for tomorrow...will be nice to be home for that & not out in it.

Later all, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

Yesterday when I got home, I turned over my little ankle-exercise blocks (sitting in my pail) to keep them drying. The bottoms were covered in tiny white worm things. ICK!!!!! Rinsed them off with hot water asap, put the blocks in a plastic bag, set them in the bucket & put it out on the patio. Ick ick ick! Hope they're something that will just crawl away (termite grubs, I'm thinking). Sigh. Want my blocks to work...

Gotta go to work now....


----------



## Happy Place

What a horrible morning! I opened my coop this morning at 6 to let the chickens into their run. I went out again around 7:30 and there were feathers all over my yard. The gate to my run was open. It was not open when I went out at 6. I found 1 dead bird, no feathers on her chest but otherwise no marks. Then I found one running around with a bare butt and a slice wound on her. Five piles of feathers all around my property. I found some of the chickens hiding in the woods. I am missing 5 all together. I can't figure out what got them. My guess is coyote. still don't know how the gate was opened. I have 2 gates. I hardly ever open the one that was opened. I'm down to an even dozen chickens now, if the naked butt one survives. :-(


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy weekend!

Roaddy - the boys do look like they are having fun! Too bad you are in to work today. I hope you get some weekend time to relax. What are the rings around the horses necks for that are shown in the video? Is this a form of fly control?

Sue and PhantomHorse - lovely pictures of you both! 

HappyPlace - I'm glad to hear Nike is getting some extra groceries. Sending good thoughts that you get your job. When you do get a job, will you fence off some of your propoerty for a horse then? It might not hurt if you can afford it as it seems you plan to get a horse at some point. If it would make you feel better and you would enjoy the project, maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing to look into brining Nike home with you for a bit. You will have to think about your long term goals, but I don't think investing in someone else's horse is a bad thing if it brings you some joy and satisfaction. Something like a lease. It is the getting attached that can be a problem...

No dressage test last night due to the arena being too wet and sloppy. Maybe tomorrow. I was also supposed to go to a horse show today. They moved the venue due to the arena being wet and I'm just too lazy to drive the extra distance ( that and my horse is filthy). It is a beautiful day and I also feel I would rather spend the day riding all the horses at home and catching up on some work around the yard than waiting by the horse trailer with Koolio all day for my two 5 minute classes to be called. I would be more motivated if there was a dressage class at the show as well. 


As far as stirrup length, I find I change mine regularly. I ride long in the western saddle, but vary a bit in the dressage saddle. Generally, I have he stirrups just below my ankle bone. I keep them a little shorter for schooling and a little longer when hacking. I'm still waiting for my new saddle to be built.

I wish everyone a great weekend! Only one more week until Lucy comes home!


----------



## Koolio

*Random chat*

This isn't horse related, but I wanted to say how proud I am of both my kids.

My daughter just got a job at a landscaping company where she is learning all sorts of interesting things. She spent her week learning how to build sidewalks, retaining walls, etc properly and is learning to use a variety of tools and equipment, including the bobcat. I am proud of her for doing something completely different and learning new skills while she decides what comes next.

My son also started his first job yesterday. Our neighbour has a business building shipping crates and pallets for a large tractor company and DS is helping him and also learning to use the saws and equipment, etc. He is only 14 but loves it! Again I am impressed he is doing something very different as normally, he is a serious X-box kid. Now he is turning into quiet the little man.

When I was a working teen, I worked at a vet clinic. Often I wish I had learned some more practical skills in using equipment and building things. What did you do for extra money when you were a kid /teen?


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> What a horrible morning! I opened my coop this morning at 6 to let the chickens into their run. I went out again around 7:30 and there were feathers all over my yard. The gate to my run was open. It was not open when I went out at 6. I found 1 dead bird, no feathers on her chest but otherwise no marks. Then I found one running around with a bare butt and a slice wound on her. Five piles of feathers all around my property. I found some of the chickens hiding in the woods. I am missing 5 all together. I can't figure out what got them. My guess is coyote. still don't know how the gate was opened. I have 2 gates. I hardly ever open the one that was opened. I'm down to an even dozen chickens now, if the naked butt one survives. :-(


I can't "like" this. HP, that's horrible....:-(


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> This isn't horse related, but I wanted to say how proud I am of both my kids.
> 
> My daughter just got a job at a landscaping company where she is learning all sorts of interesting things. She spent her week learning how to build sidewalks, retaining walls, etc properly and is learning to use a variety of tools and equipment, including the bobcat. I am proud of her for doing something completely different and learning new skills while she decides what comes next.
> 
> My son also started his first job yesterday. Our neighbour has a business building shipping crates and pallets for a large tractor company and DS is helping him and also learning to use the saws and equipment, etc. He is only 14 but loves it! Again I am impressed he is doing something very different as normally, he is a serious X-box kid. Now he is turning into quiet the little man.
> 
> When I was a working teen, I worked at a vet clinic. Often I wish I had learned some more practical skills in using equipment and building things. What did you do for extra money when you were a kid /teen?


I worked in an auto parts store from age 15 to 20. I loved it. I learned all about parts, turned drums and rotors and the guy in the shop across the street from us taught me how to replace brakes. I learned a ton and had so much attention from the guys


----------



## Topper

Happy Place - that is horrible. Your poor chickens, I had a similar situation (carnage) due to a neighbors dog. I hope your hurt one survives. Chickens are so fun and entertaining!


----------



## Happy Place

Topper said:


> Happy Place - that is horrible. Your poor chickens, I had a similar situation (carnage) due to a neighbors dog. I hope your hurt one survives. Chickens are so fun and entertaining!


We just found another one, hiding in the tall grass. She has a laceration across her back, wing to wing and she is limping. I put her in a dog crate with blue kote on her wounds. She is eating and drinking but is weak and holding her wing out. It doesn't appear broken. Poor girl.


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

I am so sorry about your chickens. I don't know if everyone clings to their animals like I do, but I know finding your babies like you did is horrible. I know. I am so sorry. They are not just chickens!!!!!! I love my girls, and I know you do too. :hug:


----------



## Koolio

HP - I am so sorry to hear about your chickens!! :-(


----------



## ellen hays

HP 

I couldn't like it either. Sorry!


----------



## Happy Place

My girls are resting as comfortably as possible. I went out to love on Nike some. His halter and weight tape came today. Now I know he is 15.3 and about 1000 lbs. Roughly. The other two horses have caught on already! I got Nike like normal and tied him In the barn to groom. Buster and Lou were there in 2 minutes! I looked over the gate really good. It is a double wide with nothing stopping either gate from swinging wide when unlashed. If I can mcgiver one side to stay shut I might be ok. For today I put a tiny bit of sweet feed in 3 buckets so Buster and Lou were kept busy. Then I gave Nike his bucket. Worked like a charm. I had go throw a few extra morsels in now and again to keep them occupied. What a Pita just to feed one horse. I got it done though. I'm thinking of talking farmer into closing off one stall so life would be easier. It'd doable.
the halter is a bit big. I'm going to put in another hole but I feel like the nose band is big. I should have bought adjustable nose band.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, I have done a few pallet projects, but not many.
> 
> I built a tiki bar on my aunt's pool deck, covered a 100 gallon galvanized water trough with it to look old west, made a head board and foot board for my brother's double bed and a small porch for a friend of the family's camper he uses for a hunting camp. All simple little jobs, nothing terribly complicated.


Sounds great. Any photos?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Jesa looks beautiful!
> 
> Little Man - wow - he is channelling his inner Dressage! Nice trot. Have you thought about cross training? I could just picture you in a pair of breeches and top hat..:lol:


I second that. And I have another idea: Let's wait till there is a sale on and we can get two-for-the-price-of-one. Then we can put Maryland Rider in breeches and a top hat as well! 

And Roadyy and MR can train for the pas-de-deux. They also have some pretty matching horses, so should look wonderful!



















We will all get in the TARDIS and go to their upcoming competitions!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Beautiful picture! Since my background is Dressage, I do ride with rather long stirrups, and have posted many times without any stirrups - we do that here too. But that's in a level ring. Going up and down mountains, it is easier on my knees to give myself a bit of extra room to get out of the seat. Not just posting, but standing up at times. Since I know PH13 does a lot of mountain riding too, just wondered about her leg length in relation to needing to get her rear out of the saddle at times.


Ah. I see a question, I answer it - kind of programmed into me. Apologies. I did know you were doing dressage so I was wondering why the question...

We have the Darling Ranges here, that I spent a year trailing in when I agisted my mare in that area for a year in the 90s. They stretch for over 400km all along the West Coast, around 40km from the sea and parallel (old fault line). They're very ancient and therefore not that tall, but offer some good gradients, which is why they also hold some of WA's endurance rides there (like the Dwellingup, Log Fence, and Camp Mornington rides which we participated in). I have to say that when the gradients get steep, I stop posting and just sit it out. Up the hill my horses tend to canter anyway given the option.




> Since I ride gaited horse right now, I don't post at all:wink:






> It is my engineering background I think, I like to understand the mechanics of things.


Oh, engineering! Impressive! Nice to have females role modelling in those areas. And people like yourself design things like good hoof boots too!

What's the most fun engineering thing you have done?


----------



## SueC

HP, sorry about the hens. We have a lot of foxes around here and expect not to be immune from these sorts of troubles when we get our chickens (when the house is done, no more addtional projects until then). 

Can you free-lease Nike with option to buy? ...in the state he's in, surely he wouldn't be expensive to buy? Of course, keeping them is the bigger cost in the long run...


----------



## SueC

I don't have anything exciting to report re money-making as a youngster. I grew up on a farm and went back in school holidays and university breaks to help there, and I got board and support with books etc for that, plus agistment and hoof trimming for my mare. That was a nice arrangement, although it gave me nothing for my CV that a prospective professional employer would have valued. My first ever job was as a research scientist with the Department of Agriculture, straight out of university. Sounds posh but it was a great, salt-of-the-earth job. I was working with the farming community on land salinity management and sustainable production options, and advising on biodiversity conservation, and digging a lot of holes (soil analysis). The publication I wrote on the project is now in the National Library:

Land management report for the Kent River catchment / prepared by Sue Kelly | National Library of Australia

That's my "I'm famous now, hahahahaha!" moment! :rofl:

Although I probably got more fame out of throwing an extra big piece of sodium metal in the water basin as a science educator five years later, making a lovely inverted waterfall that marks the ceiling of the local Catholic High School science laboratory to this day!  I still get people coming up to me in the street who remember that. (From when they were 15 and standing against the back wall of the science laboratory watching!)


----------



## SueC

Since you guys liked our old beach photo, I dug up another photo taken the first week I moved Sunsmart to Albany (pre-farm) in 2009 for intensive saddle training. (He'd had six months on and off at my parents' farm whenever I could get there, but in Albany I rode him 5-6 times a week, in the arena or on the coastal trails).










This is riding down the road, with a neighbour's horse we happened to meet. I was having trouble with the saddle, it kept slipping to the side. When we got the saddle fitter out to get him the wonderfully comfy Ascot Romana AP, she said the problem was asymmetry in the horse, and she adjusted the saddle flocking to make up for it. A lot of OT horses have the problem - racing is usually in one direction (counterclockwise in Western Australia). He's more symmetrical now. :smile:

I just love this horse though. He's so gutsy, and such an excellent worker, plus he has personality.


----------



## Happy Place

Sue, if I asked, he would probably give Nike to me. I don't have the place yet to keep him. I also don't have perminent work yet. I'm hoping that by winyer I can pattern board him at a place with an indoor ring.


----------



## Happy Place

Grrr that's pasture board. Man my mobile app messes up my spelling constantly


----------



## SueC

HP, I wish you all the very best with Nike and employment and perhaps acquiring the horse if you like him. (Nothing worse than bonding with a horse and then having to let him go.)


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, you look so happy on the pic of you & Sunsmart, sliding saddle notwithstanding. Pretty horse!

HP, had a thought, don't know if doable: can you pad the halter underneath with sheepskin somehow? Fill in the gaps & might be comfortable on Nike's old face. Even rig padding w/velcro so you can remove it as he gains weight (here I'm assuming that better muscle etc will show in his face too, but I may well be wrong. You guys would know...)

Texted Janice about Monday. Rain has been heavy today, snowing in the mountains, tomorrow the "frozen mix" thing, but Monday supposed to be in the low 50's & just cloudy. Suggested that I can work on cleaning the 2nd room of the tack shed (that's where the feed bags, saddles, saddle pads, reins, bridles are kept). As for saddles & reins, was thinking of asking Janice about my cleaning them (even the boarders', even 'tho they should be doing that themselves...I just don't like an un-taken care of saddle), so I have a question:

Saddle soap for synthetic saddles/reins/bridles? I've only ever cleaned leather. What is used for cleaning synthetic?

It's my "Friday" & am looking forward to a nice shower, dinner & settling in with a book. Am reading the 1st book of Ken Follet's The Century Trilogy "Fall of Giants". Rarely read novels, but a good writer & it's historical so has caught my interest. Will likely seek out parts II & III at some point. 

Up early tomorrow to get the laundry room to myself & do the domestic chores...& call my mother, of course! Going to pull out my grooming supplies to just look at them...that sounds silly, but I do want them to be actually USED, & somehow looking at them feeds the horse-involvement impetus. And the halter too. (I admit it, I actually leaned my head into it, hanging on the wall by the door, before I went out to work). I'm hoping it will fit Friday (know it will fit Bailey). Monday, if Janice says good-to-go, I'll take the supplies & halter/lead rope for "show and tell".

Here's a "Rainy Day" pic for you'all, taken from my patio when I got home today. No, the "lake" in the grass hasn't reached my patio, but last fall when it got that full I did see 2 ducks playing in it!



'Nite all. HP, I do hope that your surviving chickens will recover, that's just awful...poor little birds.

MR, have much fun on your excursion, & no weird happenings/insect or reptile bites/unusual unexpected wetness. Only good stuff. Btw, much admire your cool beard, good look.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I forgot to add:

Tracey, all I did as a youngster (age 11 to 16) was babysit and babysit...then more babysit. My parents prevented any other activity-for-pay that I suggested (even then, I begged to find a farm somewhere close [which was still possible at that time] to muck horse stalls (this was the early 60's, but I swear Iowa was stuck in the 50's...or 40's for that matter). It was what a girl was expected to do, then go find a husband right out of high school. Uh....didn't happen.


----------



## Happy Place

Ugh I just saw a drawing of how the weight tape should work. I had it too high on his withers, it looks like it should be just behind. That means he is probably closer to 950. Boo. I'll try again tomorrow.

TJ padding the halter just won't work. I'm going to exchange it.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Oh, I forgot to add:
> 
> Tracey, all I did as a youngster (age 11 to 16) was babysit and babysit...then more babysit. My parents prevented any other activity-for-pay that I suggested (even then, I begged to find a farm somewhere close [which was still possible at that time] to muck horse stalls (this was the early 60's, but I swear Iowa was stuck in the 50's...or 40's for that matter). It was what a girl was expected to do, then go find a husband right out of high school. Uh....didn't happen.


Well, I found the husband, but the babies didn't happen. You can make plans, but life can have other ideas.

I was thinking though: All that babysitting experience you have will come in soooooo useful when you work with young or chicken horses!


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Well, I found the husband, but the babies didn't happen. You can make plans, but life can have other ideas.
> 
> I was thinking though: All that babysitting experience you have will come in soooooo useful when you work with young or chicken horses!


I couldn't help but pop in again for a minute. True enough, the "experience", lol, like with being around a 3 year old green boarder's mare last year: "Dang, she has no brain or manners at all, a baby still" & geldings in general, seem to lay somewhere in the 7-9 year old-ish "human" mark "dong dong ding ding gonna play gonna play with you until you say different...oh...play play play...ooops, gotta do something, oh jolly happy happy...ooops...where's the cookie I be hungry...etc!" The 2 mares I've been most involved with...mares are just different. I never babysat teenagers:lol: Sometimes a mare seems to be a 15 year old girl on hormone rush, other times a 30 year old woman with an attitude.

:think::rofl:

Did I get that right?!:lol:


----------



## SueC

Perfect, TJ!  :clap:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Perfect, TJ!  :clap:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Celeste

I am back from the funeral. It was a very nice service. The paul bearers were supposed to be the grandsons. My daughter asked if she and her female cousin could be paul bearers as well. They did a good job. We saw many old friends and lots of family.

I spent most of the week in total meltdown mode; but I think I am doing better. 

On the way home we stopped to take a break. There was a newly hatched baby bird laying in the road and crying. There was no nest anywhere around. I just couldn't leave him there, so I picked him up and brought him home. I have gotten a good bit of food down him and he is getting stronger. I don't know if he will live, but he had no chance at all in the road.

I love you guys.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Ah. I see a question, I answer it - kind of programmed into me. Apologies. I did know you were doing dressage so I was wondering why the question...
> 
> We have the Darling Ranges here, that I spent a year trailing in when I agisted my mare in that area for a year in the 90s. They stretch for over 400km all along the West Coast, around 40km from the sea and parallel (old fault line). They're very ancient and therefore not that tall, but offer some good gradients, which is why they also hold some of WA's endurance rides there (like the Dwellingup, Log Fence, and Camp Mornington rides which we participated in). I have to say that when the gradients get steep, I stop posting and just sit it out. Up the hill my horses tend to canter anyway given the option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, engineering! Impressive! Nice to have females role modelling in those areas. And people like yourself design things like good hoof boots too!
> 
> What's the most fun engineering thing you have done?


Haven't done any engineering for a while, had to change to nursing when the economy tanked. It was civil engineering; mainly water & wasterwater design, subdivisions, roads, etc. Did a little GIS surveying & maping, deeds, easements, that sort of thing. Nothing exciting like hoof boots, most of my stuff is underground! lol. 

I can't pick any one thing as being fun, but I did love my work. Designing is like working a puzzle backwards. 

Would like to combine the engineeering with the nursing, but those type of positions are harder to find, specially when one is older.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am back from the funeral. It was a very nice service. The paul bearers were supposed to be the grandsons. My daughter asked if she and her female cousin could be paul bearers as well. They did a good job. We saw many old friends and lots of family.
> 
> I spent most of the week in total meltdown mode; but I think I am doing better.
> 
> On the way home we stopped to take a break. There was a newly hatched baby bird laying in the road and crying. There was no nest anywhere around. I just couldn't leave him there, so I picked him up and brought him home. I have gotten a good bit of food down him and he is getting stronger. I don't know if he will live, but he had no chance at all in the road.
> 
> I love you guys.


Hugs to you Celeste, and praying for strength for your at this difficult time. 

There is something about babies that help remind us of the rebirth of spring, I hope you little baby bird continues to do well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP, I am so sorry to hear of the trauma your poor little chickens suffered. I hope the injured ones all recover, and you find out what happened.


----------



## SueC

*Celeste*, I can't even think what it would be like to lose a parent. :-( I am so sorry. I hope in time you will smile when you recall your father, and all your good memories. They say that noone is ever really dead while they live in your heart. I think there is truth in that.

Hope your baby bird makes it. Being fed and in a little nest substitute is much better than perishing on the road of starvation, predation or automobiles...


----------



## Blue

O boy. I got home from work and found that I had no notifications! Thats very odd. Why am I not getting notifications? 

Well I can tell there's a lot going on so I'll have to catch up in the morning. I'm very tired and my back is killing me.


----------



## Stan

Man goes to the dentist and to his surprise its a female, but being a new age sort of guy he accepts and sits in the chair. 
That tooth has to come out she said and presented him a pain killer and a large needle 
Forget that he rants I hate injections. She grabs a tank of gas and a mask. I panic when my face is covered he blurts out. Well she exclaimed can you swallow a pill. He nods and she pops a couple of blue pills into his mouth holding his jaw closed until he had swallowed.
What were they he askes. Viagra she replied. I did not know they were pain killers he said, they're not she replied. 
Darn I can't remember the punch line.:shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Someone asked about jobs in our youth; I did babysitting, delivering newspapers, and mowing grass. All traditional kind of stuff for a pre-teenager. One time I even babysat for a boy that was my age, and when he found out he was really mad! lol 

Started these jobs at age 10 and worked hard to support my pony. All my money went to my pony. My first real job was at a Burger King when I was 16. Didn't get my first car, a lemon yellow VW Bug, until right before my 18th birthday. my dad didn't think teenagers had enough sense to be driving on the roads before age 18. 

Seemed weird to me and my siblings that he thought it was safer to ride with our friends, and I doubt any of us ever told him how much we hitchhiked!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning everyone! 

Celeste, my condolences to you. i can't imagine what it feels like, but I am sure it hurts. I think the baby bird is a good sign from God tho....newness, rebirth, your dad is in a better place. :wink:

HP, gosh that is terrible about your chickens. I think about Ellen's and your chickens every time I see my mother's. She has 12. They are the funniest things. They come when called. Anything could have gotten to them....fox, weasel, coyote. Hope they hang in there. :-|

I was wondering about Nike's weight. I taped Jay at 1100 last year. You've seen his beefy body. LOL Rainn is closer to 900. He's 15'1 and she is 14'2.

Summer jobs.....baby sat, packed eggs at an egg plant, secretary at a door company (I now know everything you need to know about windows, entry doors, door jams, and garage doors! LOL I also was the only one who could stain a fiber glass door to make it look like a natural wood finish. These trivial things have come in handy! :lol My favorite job was working at Cedar Point Amusement Park!!! I sold popcorn and frozen popsicles. What a summer! In college I worked as a student secretary and picked stalls for a couple who breed Morgans.

Yesterday I rode with the new lady, L. She's boarding her horse at a barn of a woman whom I have known since first moving here at age 10 and went to HS with her daughter. Weird how life brings you full circle. I trailered over there, only about 10 minute drive, but there wasn't much space to pull in to park, so I had to back in.:shock: I can happily say.....I DID IT! Soooo glad I took the trailer and practiced backing last weekend at the school.

So Jay did really well again. Only one time did he misstep, and that was when she got too far in front and he couldn't see her horse. he tried to bolt to catch up. He was easy to get control over and I asked her to wait. Now I know for sure he doesnt' like to be left behind, we can work on that and I can be prepared. We shared the lead/follow. He did well in both roles.

Our horses and our personailites seemed to click. She's not someone who is fancy or know-it-allish....which I really appreciate. Just a lady who likes to ride her horse in the woods. Like me! She is 'older' than I....she has sons in their 30s, but many of my friends and siblings are in that age range, so again, I appreciate that too.

She wants to ride again on Tuesday! :lol: Which I said....we will see....I rode with people 3 days this week!:shock: Although I enjoyed riding with friends....I also really just like riding alone too! With my job, i really NEED the quiet, peacefulness of riding alone. being constantly beckoned after for 7 hours straight, I need SILENCE! LOL (that's not an exaggeration! I often wonder how often my name is caled in a day.....)

This morning is to be nice again. Want to get a ride in before the rain hits. it's been hot and humid, which produces thunderstroms. I do wish for some rain...it would keep my indoors and I would get some laundry done! LOL 

I'll upload some pics of yesterday later. Hoping everyone has a wonderful day!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH yea....HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all our mothers out there! Even mothers of fur babies! :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Good to hear from you, Celeste, good that you're feeling better. Rescuing the baby bird sounds like a healing gift.

Glad you got a nice ride, Nicker! That lady sounds nice & mellow, for sure.

Got up early, laundry is going. The "frozen mix" is piled outside in almost 3" of snow. Definitely a stay-home day. 

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## tjtalon

Yup, "frozen mix" alright...! Hope I can go out to Janice's tomorrow (haven't heard from her yet). I admit I want to get another look at that Friday guy...


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, that's horrible! I'm so sorry. :-( Ok, glad you looked at how the weight tape should work. Remember, it's only a guideline. I was going to comment that Nike doesn't look like 1000# to me, but I'm not good at guessing weight. And using a tape, (I have one too) I've found that they're usually over, so don't be surprised if Nike is actually less than the 950 even. He does look like he has earned some TLC though. Careful, he's going to start anticipating your arrivals! He may even start meeting you at the gate 

*Koolio*, You SHOULD be very proud of your children. It's great they're getting out there and learning. And, some days we just need to relax with our horses don't we? My first job wasn't really even a job. There was a local riding stable that I worked at during summers. We didn't get paid, but got to spend ALL DAY, every day with horses. Loved it. Then there was the typical fast food and retail and years and years of babysitting. But I managed to buy my first horse when I was in H.S. and pay board ($30 a month!). 

*TJ*, good for you for enjoying your horsey stuff. After you use them on the horses a few times, you'll have "horse scent" anytime you want it!

*Celeste*, It's good that you allowed yourself the time to have a "meltdown". We need it during those awful times. Good for you for trying to help this little bird. Do you know what kind it is?

*Nicker*, I know what you mean about needing to have some riding alone. I need to get at least one in per week just to keep my sanity! Glad you and this lady seemed to click though.

​_*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!*
_


----------



## Eole

TJ, you're kidding, right? This can't be a pic from today? :shock:

Celeste, have been thinking of you all week. How is the little bird? I imagine you took any distressed critters home when you were a kid... and still do! :wink:


HP, about your chicken, that's terrible. Did you figure how that door got opened? Any news following the interview? You are very kind trying to get Nike in better shape.

I rode my new girl yesterday again, half in the arena, half outside of it. Walked around our private dirt road, climbed the hill to the garden. There is a trail starting there. I resisted going, not yet. But she was willing! I wonder how much is too much, or too soon. She's so easy so far, I don't want to abuse of her willingness.

Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Mothers Day to all the moms out there!

Celeste - I wish your baby bird the best and send my condolences again regarding your dad. Be extra gentle and kind to yourself...

Nicker - it sounds like you have found another good riding partner. I can relate to needing some alone time. Classrooms are such overwhelming places! I don't think anyone can truly understand without experiencing it long term. 

HappyPlace - did you find out how the gate to the chickens got opened? I hope you hear great news resulting from your interview!

TJ - snow! Ugh!! That was us on Wednesday. Love your comment about mares. I am beginning to dislike mares more and more, and especially after yesterday.

DD and I rode Sally and Sam out yesterday. Sally was great when we left home until she saw some cyclists riding down the road. They didn't pass us, just road across the road we were crossings. First one, she got upset. Second one, she fussed even more. By the third one she lost her mind. We got out into the field and she went crazy, like angry crazy. Trying to take control, threatening to rear, etc. DD is an amazing rider and rode her through, but you could tell that horses mind was elsewhere. We managed a loop around the field and got home in one piece, and then DD schooled Sally in the field at home and she was fine. She is in heat, so we expect her to be a little off, but when she loses it, she gets downright enraged. Not a fun ride... 

After riding Sally and Sam, we schooled Koolio and Cheeky Pony (Himmy). Both were great and so we switched horses with DD on Koolio and I was on Himmy. The pony is so different! Koolio has lots of suspension and forward movement so the really moves and he's bouncy. The pony is smoothe and slow, even though her legs are going, so she feels so strange. It was good to ride her and she is lots of fun. I will plan to ride her more regularly now until she is sold. It's good for her to learn to listen to different riders.


----------



## Blue

Eole, IMO if she's willing, I'd give it a try


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio said:


> Nicker - it sounds like you have found another good riding partner. I can relate to needing some alone time. *Classrooms are such overwhelming places! I don't think anyone can truly understand without experiencing it long term.
> *
> 
> .




Amen sister! And my crew is very needy!!! Of my attention that is.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Happy Mother's Day*

TJ: That is hard to believe (snow)
I rode out in the 80's today everything green and growing.

Eole: I could not have resisted taking the trail.
We get new horse, go to camp, hit the trail.
River, train, geese, streams, mud they get to see it all.
Strangely enough with a kind hand never any troubles.

Celeste: I hope things are going okay.

NM: Glad you are branching out with the riding.
Sometimes it is a good thing to ride with different horses about.

I just arrived home, short one night stay, wonderful weather.
Got two short rides (16 miles) but that's okay.

I'll post the commentary later if I can.
Got decent pics from Saturday, today we traveled to fast too hold camera.

Back Later:


----------



## Koolio

OK. Imagine hearing the ZZTop son "She's got legs" in your head when you look at the picture.

I shaved Sam's legs yesterday so I could put linament on him after riding. While he is cute with his feathers, he does have nice legs as well. It is amazing how much more animated his legs look when he is clipped. That boy can move! The clip job isn't great, as it takes a lot of time and a lot of patience from both of us. I'll clean him up this week. 

He's got legs...










I also need to clean up the body clip as well. He doesn't look great with half shedding and being half clipped, but we are getting there!

He's not looking too bad for a 25 y.o. with Cushing's. 

I love this guy...


----------



## Eole

> Eole: I could not have resisted taking the trail.
> We get new horse, go to camp, hit the trail.


 Yes, but are you alone, with no riding buddies?

I'm riding this new horse with absolutely no experience beyond basic arena training... alone. I'm worried I'll get a melt-down or refusal at some point, out there in the wild. My experience is that if I get to that point, it takes longer to rebuild confidence. Since I don't know her, theres no way to know where that limit is.


----------



## Celeste

Thank you all for you kind notes and thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I would get by without you all. I wanted to share a video with you of the baby bird that I found on dying on the pavement on my way home. I don't know if I was sent to save him or if he was sent to save me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YQjW7f2edk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Happy Place

Happy mothers day! My son and I went to the movies and then to feed Nike. I kept the other two occupied while DS fed Nike. Easy peasy. Now we are waiting on my MIL so we can order pizza. Yum!


----------



## Blue

Eole, it's never the wrong thing to stay within your comfort zone. It'll come.

Celeste, Wow. That is wonderful!

Koolio, Still just wanna hug him


----------



## NickerMaker71

HI all!

Wow! What a really nice ride I had today! I don't know if Jay thought, "This is easy compared to the last three rides we took!" or "Yea, it's just mom and me today!" (Pretending it's the latter. :wink But he rode incredibly!! 

He was really powerful under saddle. We worked on walk, trot, whoa. He got incredibly light an willing. 

I also dont' know, maybe I rode him different today. Knowing I am not going to 'hurt' him and that he isnt' going to 'break' I rode strong. lol:funny now that I wrote that! Get it...ride strong/rode strong! :rofl NOt tough, but different. More confident maybe.

We also practiced cantering, again, because I know I am not going to break him. He WENT! He usually gives me 5 strides and quits. He has such a hoppy canter, I lost my one stirrup. At first I tried to get it, then I thought....ride without it girl! You got this!  And I did! What fun!

L was saying there is a place she likes to ride where it is safe to let them run a little bit. I haven't done that in years....and only once with others, so just in case...I want to make sure I feel confident with his canter.

I remember the days I would take my mom's QH/draft out in the field bareback and ride her full blast through the field. (knew where it was clear of chuck holes.) Today brought back that feeling. Loved it! 

On my ride, it dawned on me....it was a year to the date that I put Maggie to rest.  I still miss her so. I feel kinda bad for Pipes cause I really haven't let her into my heart. I love her....but not like Maggie. I still have all of Maggie's pictures up, and only on of Pipes. I just can't bare to take them down. I don't want to forget her. 

Here are some pictures from today. The dandelions are really out. I don't think all areas get them. They are weeds, but look pretty in the field. Saw this turtle and an after ride roll!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A few from yesterday. It's cool noticing how the woods is turning so green. A true miracle!

There was no place to park, so I had to back in! (not sure if I mentioned that here or not)

If Jay looks backend high, that's cause he's on a slop. The new saddle pad is working very nicely. I highly recommend the Won Pad.!

Thank MR, I am learning a lot. Looking forward to a trip at the end of the month. I went last year with M. Invited the ladies this time...not sure if they are interested. Going regardless. There will be others there. Kinda hoping I do get to do it by myself....meet some new people.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> Yes, but are you alone, with no riding buddies?
> 
> I'm riding this new horse with absolutely no experience beyond basic arena training... alone. I'm worried I'll get a melt-down or refusal at some point, out there in the wild. My experience is that if I get to that point, it takes longer to rebuild confidence. Since I don't know her, theres no way to know where that limit is.


You are correct, I pinch them between a couple horses till I get a feel for em.
Alone on a newbie could go wrong, I gotcha.
I still probably couldn't resist though.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL.
A quick update for everyone who has written with support and suggestions about my newly purchased horse - I've decided, after much thought, and talking with an owner (2 owners back) that I am keeping him. As I shared - he is fabulous in the arena; just an absolute stinker when leading, tying, saddling and riding alone. (Ok, as I type this, what am I thinking? ha ha). 
I finally gave in and saddled up our old retired arthritic gelding, and had him in the arena with us - it was like I have a different horse - I was able to ride him out of the arena up on the hill, over a couple of logs (all within eye-sight of the house and my husband). He is a complete gentlemen. So, I think that I bought the most "buddy-sour" horse that ever walked this planet. Even with all his shenanigens, you can tell he's not mean, not trying to hurt me, or get me off. So I am forging ahead - gonna read up on tips for developing individual confidence and not relying on a buddy. So, it'll be fun to see if ever, I get him to where he will go it alone. In the interim, my old guy will have to stand tied to provide moral support 
I am so happy I found Horse Forum - everyone is so great and helpful.
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Topper

Celeste, I loved reading your post - your ride sounded so perfect, and a new riding buddy; that is fabulous.
I smiled when I read your comment about wondering how many times a day your name is called; are you a school teacher? I teach Special Education - and I feel like my name is always in the air 
Is Jay a youngster?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary:

Good Evening All:

Friday everything went south at work.
Remoted in until after 1 in the morning.
Woke around 5 something and still going on till noon, go figure.

Left for camp around noon.
Relaxed a bit and then went for a ride.

Wife catch rider for the first half.
Got a thumbs up she must have known I was getting a pic.
OOPS wrong pic but she did give me a thumbs up and not the finger.
Picked the wrong one on the tooth that is blue.








Good friend she rode with us, my daughter leading this trip.








After about an 1/8 mile down the river I had to stop and get a pic.








Swamp cabbage as we call it in great abundance.








Saturday eve we ordered Pizza Boli, delivered to my campsite!
All good, I was so tired from Friday night I crashed at 9pm.
I couldn't even stay awake to "Shine"

I slept for 11 hours, I was beat.
Sunday was a ride of no pics. 
But I hauled butt, haven't ran that much in a while.
We all sounded like thunder running some of the trail.
Ran up some hills jumping logs and such, really awesome.

I rode in the back a lot today, staying way behind.
It has been a patience issue with my horse for years.
He may have finally got it! As long as no running takes place.
Awesome weather 80's but very humid today.

My wife enjoyed Mother's Day riding her horse, priceless! 
Even stated she loved all the cantering everywhere.
Maybe I gain some points this way huh?

Another insect bite, left leg inflicted between Thursday/Friday.
Not exciting like the last one and no time off work for it. 

No personal damage inflicted upon myself either! :lol:

No mud and it is still Springtime.
Very different for us, usually lots of mud exists right now.
Trails were great for hauling butt everywhere.

Some of you rave about the scent of horse.
Mostly I agree but not today.
I flat out stunk when I got home.
Horses still have a bit of winter coat left and they smell strong.
I tried brushing several times this weekend, no luck.
Plus dry dust bowl effect didn't help at all.
Dusty shiitake all over me and the horses.

Good Evening All:


----------



## paintedpastures

Good news Topper It may take a while to get him over his herd/buddy sour problem ,but it is doable:wink: & think he can truely become the horse you 
were wanting


----------



## Blue

Maryland, Wow, what a weekend! I'd love to get 11 hours in and then go for a good run. I haven't RUN in years. Had many good lopes and canters, but a RUN is something else again.

Topper, here goes. I get it. I really do. I don't know how long you've been on this thread. Recently, my DIL lost a mare I gave her to severe colic. We all went on a search for another horse. We found one by accident for just a few hundred dollars. Hadn't been ridden in 2 years, and not been made to behave in who knows how long. She and my son were staying with us for a few months during job changes. They recently moved to a cute little place with an acre for her horse. For the first time in his life this gelding was ALONE. It was days before he even ate! It took a full month of his pacing and fretting before he would calm down. Their hitching rail is telephone poles buried deep with steel lashed cross ties… he broke it. DIL stuck with him and got out there every day to do one little thing with him. It could be nothing more than getting his fly mask on, but she made him do it right. Now, 5 or 6 weeks later, he's adapting nicely. 

My point is it can be done if you're up to it. Time, patience, patience, time. There will be days when you just don't have the strength, but do SOMETHING.

Been a really long and hard day. Going to rest now.


----------



## Blue

O Topper, pictures are required here.:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning All...

Great pics, Nicker! Your ride yesterday sounds like you both had fun. What a team!

MR, enjoyed the camping commentary, but it felt great to be out there, glad no mishaps!

HP, that Nike sure has a sweet face & a kind eye. Wonder if he'll gain weight better, too, by figuring out that someone cares about him?

Tracey, Sam looks great!

Celeste, love the baby bird vid. Little guy is a survivor! What a wonderful gift.

Topper, been following your story. You've found the best thread on this forum for encouragement & advice (in my opinion, lol!) Looking forward to hearing of your new guy's progress.

Don't know what today holds as far as HorseMonday is concerned, but will get ready after while (up way early) & play it by ear. Head out & show up. Haven't heard form Janice, but she's so busy, I think my texts get buried in some kind of avalanche.

Wet sloppy snow melted yesterday. Will wear my rubber muck boots, but stash my riding boots in my bag). I know darned well it will be too muddy for a lesson, but I always bring my bag of gear "just in case". At any rate, besides whatever Janice might set me to clean, I can get a look at Friday again. Will try to reminder to get a picture this time, if only of him in his muddy pen.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I forgot to answer your question about the neck bands. Yes, they are for fly control and work great for around the head and neck area. I got them from Jefer's Pet Supply in Dothan,Al. which is just an hour up the highway from us. 


Glad to see you bake Celeste. Know you come back here to friends who were willing to sit with you for 7 days. Sounds like the bird is your dove of peace.

MN17, looks like you are building a strong riding portfolio of friends. Great story and pics.

Topper, good luck and may patience be your strongest virtue.

HP, glad you have figured out a game plan on distracting Buster and Lou. I hope you are able to find a long term solution as to when it is only you feeding. 


Blue, I hope your back relaxes quickly and you can enjoy your off time.


MR, great sounding trip. Like the river pic.

TJ, good luck today and hope we get more pics of the new horses.


----------



## SueC

(Click on the photos to see any of them screen size!)

Remember this photo I posted recently?











It was from a beach ride with a friend when we were still agisting this horse in Albany. My husband was hiding in the dunes around Albany harbour with the camera. Here are the other photos he took that day:










This was before the ride, walking my horse from the car park to the shoreline to let him get familiar with the environment. Sunsmart hates puddles, and water crossings, and farm dams. He only drinks from a bathtub or bucket, such is his suspicion of water. This was the first time he'd ever been to a harbour. I looped the lead over his nose because I really didn't want him getting away from me, and running headlessly down the busy tourist road! :smile:












Here he is learning, "Yes, it's a BIIIIG bit of water, but not so spooky after all!"












Kym with the lovely Rikki-Tikki, an old hand at harbour riding, who instilled a lot of confidence into my then-water newbie.












Shoreline chatting.












Albany really is a gorgeous place...












Conspiring to gallop along the beach. My husband didn't catch that, as we got too far away too quickly, and was distracted by some sea shells (he loves macro photography).












But we did get this great shot of Rikki-Tikki on another occasion (where we just went to the harbour to take some nice photos of Kym and her magnificent horse).


...You guys post so many fabulous photos, I just had to dig something up, even if it's not totally recent. We're spending so much time establishing the farm and building the house that taking riding snaps has fallen by the wayside, especially since we have no trailer and so I only ride locally these days.

Hope you enjoyed these.


----------



## Stan

I posted a joke without the punch line. I forgot it. 

I remember it now.:shock::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, those are worthy sharing every week for your posts. Those are amazing photos!!


----------



## SueC

*Celeste*, how are you holding up? Are you looking after yourself? Taking long walks and eating extra-nutritious food may help physically. The body needs a lot of TLC when you get a shock like that. Best wishes. :hug:


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, those are worthy sharing every week for your posts. Those are amazing photos!!


Thank you! ...but they're from 2009...


----------



## Roadyy

So!! lol Just share different ones from back then each week and we promise to pretend to be none the wiser.


----------



## SueC

OK! 

Night all! :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Thank you all for you kind notes and thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I would get by without you all. I wanted to share a video with you of the baby bird that I found on dying on the pavement on my way home. I don't know if I was sent to save him or if he was sent to save me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YQjW7f2edk&feature=youtu.be


Celeste, your baby bird is so adorable, his/her squawking makes me laugh! 

It also reminds me of a baby bird I rescued from my cat way back in 1988. He was a bit bigger than yours, possibly had been pushed out by moma for a first flight.

There was no way to get it back in the nest, and it was way to young to live on its own. My vet told me to feed it dry dog food, wetted with water. He said that the dog food was the closest thing to the birds natural diet. 

I would soak a piece and feed it to him with a tweezer, and I dunked his beak in the water bowl to teach him to drink out of it. 

He did great, and would pop up on the door frame for feedings and became quite tame. When spring arived, and he was all grown up, one day I turned him loose in the back yard and he flew away into the bushes. I never saw him again, but i like to think he lived a long and happy life, free.


----------



## AnitaAnne

A Belated Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!! 

I spent mine, as I do every year, working! Mother's Day is (unfortunately) one of our busiest days for falls, and we get lots of ladies admitted for surgery. :-(

We only had three new ladies in by 7 pm, hoping that was all of them for this year!!

Ok, back to my regularly scheduled cleaning...


----------



## Roadyy

Well, I'm slightly deflated this evening. As you know I have been diligent about rebuilding my credit this year. I have been able to do enough to get it to climb 60 points since February, but that is still 4 points shy of where I need it to be to qualify for the home loan. So I'm back to waiting another month to gain 5-10 more points depending on what this credit check costs me.

Good news is I am 4 points away from getting a home loan that was so far fetched this time a year ago!!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Good news is I am 4 points away from getting a home loan that was so far fetched this time a year ago!!!!


You will get there!!


----------



## Roadyy

Thank you ma'am. I am still excited about the prospect of home ownership again as it has been a long time. I'm gathering needed info for the loan officer to get a good idea of my max loan amount once the approval is had so that I can have an idea of price range I can look at. That is another thing I am weary about, but doing my best not to focus on that bridge til I get to it.


How is Goldie Hawn today?


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> How is Goldie Hawn today?


The bird? Very demanding for food. And growing.


----------



## Roadyy

I kept thinking of *Bird on a Wire* with finding it on the road and hope it's a girl otherwise you have to change it to Mel Gibson. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, need your help in how to say no in a nice way. I never want to hurt anyone's feelings.

So you know that lady that I rode with on Saturday? She had proposed Tues. I think I told you all, and I said I would rather wait to give an answer as to see how the week started out. She was going with someone anyway, so I would rather do that then back out. You know what I mean?

Anyway, I got a text from her this afternoon asking if I would by any chance be available and be interested in trailering her horse to a particular spot we had discussed about riding. (To me that discussion was about going there at SOME POINT, not Wed.:shock

Honestly, I want to ride with people, but not every week, and quite frankly hooking up, loading up and riding on a work week is a little more than I want to do....at least not very much. I did it for M last week b/c she needed therapy. Also, It's hard when you work all day....this lady doesn't.

Also, I rode with people three days last week, AND my week was SO Busy where 3 nights I wasn't home until 8:30 and eating my dinner at 9:00. (That's three nights DH is stuck with Pipes.:shock: Too many and he will sign divorce papers! LOL) 

I really want a quiet week this week. In fact...I'm suppsed to be at a meeting tonight, but got out of it. I don't like to busy ALL the time.

So...what do I say? I am thinking to just be honest and tell her that week nights are really tough for me while I am working. Once summer hits I'll be more available? But....

Telling her I am available scares me too b/c she's mentioned a few times about me picking her up and going places. That's fine every once in a while, (like once a month) in but......I am encouraging her to buy her own trailer.....I'm not a limo service, ya know? Plus, filling that truck up is my responsibility and it's expensive! Those two trips Wed. and Sat. cost me $35 in gas!! ( in her defence,she did say she would pay half the gas if we went some where).

Bottom line.....I feel like she's being a little pushy....am I wrong about that? I just met her......I don't trust or like many people :lol::lol: I want to take this slow.

Am I making sense? Am I making a mountain out of a mole hill?

What should I say.....cause I don't want to go, ma! :wink:

Help please!!


----------



## Roadyy

I don't think she is being pushy per sae. I have had several people I ride with ask me about hauling their horses to rides I'm going to and if I have room then all good. It's nice if they help with fuel, but I was going anyways and one horse will not affect my fuel mileage.

I understand what you are looking for and think an honest approach is the best way to handle it. Why start a possibly great relationship out on a lie? That leaves too many bad options to happen. Just explain to her in your wonderful way how you are only looking to ride with others a couple of times a month and the rest you like your solitude for powering down from work days. To hook up and haul out to ride is more effort than you are looking to do no a regular basis, but you are very interested in riding together again. Just not every week or week day.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> So...what do I say? I am thinking to just be honest and tell her that week nights are really tough for me while I am working.


Tell her that you are too busy right now.

I think that you should keep the option opened because you might start enjoying the rides. 

What I tell people is that they are welcome to keep inviting me as often as they want just so they don't get mad that I can't be available all the time. 

I know that I don't have the energy to plan big events after work on a regular basis. And like you said, you have to think of your husband.

I would let her pay for half the gas when I hauled. It is only fair.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, need your help in how to say no in a nice way. I never want to hurt anyone's feelings.


Sometimes this is not possible.

Always be honest, never start a fabrication.
Be upfront in saying what you will and will not do.
Make it well known your alone ride time is most therapeutic.
Once a month, tell them once a month, 1/2 gas $.

I ride with many others, this can be touchy.
If the women don't want others going I state it so.
Others also seem to respect that we also like our own family rides.

Others will respect you for your private rides, albeit a bit jealous too.
Maybe wishing they did the same.


----------



## tjtalon

Comp or HF ate my post but I word copied. This might take 2 posts.

Just got on, but will do my HorseMonday segment then go back & read, since 2 pages since I left this morning!

Pretty "uneventful" but very peaceful & nice & the sun was out. I started in on the 2nd room of the tack shed, cleaned the "stuff for sale" shelves & all the stuff, swept good under the shelves & got a good swiping of the back window behind the pad racks (the "stuff is in neat piles since I hosed down the baskets that all was in...the baskets dried outside & are now sitting on another shelf in-waiting for me for next Monday). That's just one corner, btw. Janice was very very happy with the front room that I did last week & complemented me on my attention to detail & thoroughness. She said she used to clean at least one area every week, but with (life & her projects, shall we say) it's only gotten done now once or twice a year. (I did mention that the grain bins "need a blow torch" & drug out individually (& so can get the floor/wall behind) & is a project of it's own. Oh, she knows that well & agreed.) End result: the tack shed is now mine to keep up! I can DO that...!!

I've never seen Janice so wiped out, & she admitted so to me. She asked me when the last time was that I'd had a lesson. Told her Feb 2, w/Bailey in the round pen, where we worked on my confidence & seat some more (this was lesson after my canter attempt, which I made around a circle & a half anyway). She looked appalled & said "We have to get you riding again". She said to get out Spirit. I went up to the house to use the restroom & started thinking:

She's wiped out (told her that she's been putting pedal to the metal for months & she said "And it's starting to get busier" [w/a look of 'oh...geez...']). And she'd just told me that Spirit & old Callie are being taken to a nursing home tomorrow for residents' therapy (OH! I'd put that bug in her ear last winter when she'd decided that Callie wasn't ready to go yet, hadn't given her the "I'm done" look. I said that Callie might like a job & that she might be a really good "nursing home" visiting horse. Janice said that she hadn't thought of that but what a good idea. Oh, happy dance for Callie, & Spirit will be good too!)


When I got back down she had Spirit out & I said I'll just groom her. Janice sat on the bench & said "We've known each other long enough, I'm in no mental condition to give you the lesson you need". I said it's all good. I got my new bucket of new grooming stuff out, she got out Spirit's bucket of stuff & together we spiffed up Spirit supremely. She has a pretty mane & a gorgeous long tail, I've never seen that tail in the condition in which it was finished, just beautiful. Then we got out Callie & did the same.

In between Spirit & Callie, helped find sheets to fit both, so that when they roll between now & tomorrow, at least the main part of their bodies will be mud free. Janice will wash their legs & faces again before they leave for the nursing home. I was taught how to measure for sheet/blanket; no matter how tired Janice is, she teaches, every minute; another example, as she was standing behind Spirit working out the rugged mess in her tail (there were more "dreadlocks" on her "ankles" but I got those): she said "Don't ever do this. I know this horse, but it's still dangerous". I said I know, it's a cardinal rule of mine, no worries. What a teacher....

Next Monday she has a new student at 10am (with that statement she had a look like "Oh, when can I do Terry?!" Oh, c..p [she wouldn't say that word, but that was the "ahh!" of it]). She said that the student will be on either Bailey, Mimi or Friday (I felt a twinge of jealousy, I admit; maybe I DO have a crush or...something...) but I could get out Spirit & be on my own in the big oblong pen, since student will be in the round pen.

Hmmm. I'm gonna ask her next Monday if I can set out cones in the arena (to the left of the round pen; she'll still be able to see me & Spirit & I have been out there before, with cones). If I'm gonna have a chance to REALLY work with Spirit (& myself) I want the space to do it. The girl has a big stride when she gets into it (as far as I've been able to get to, I know she has way more & wants to do it) & is happy, I don't want to have to keep turning her before she has a good chance to step out.

That's the thoughts on that anyway. She's TWH, so won't have to worry about a sudden canter (since won't get that fast) & I love that walk.

Thanks for viewing this airing of HorseMonday! It was a peaceful day. Got horsetime, got to finally chat with Janice for real. (She did apologise for not answering texts, but told her I understand...& I do).

I didn't get any pics of Friday. The mud was way deep to his pen & I was muddied up enough. I did ask Janice to take a picture of me in my RideStrong t-shirt 'tho, so here 'tis. RideStrong has reached Colorado, Nicker! (told her about your project, she thinks it's great!).

....Ok...the pic won't load, will work on that....


Did one, good..


----------



## tjtalon




----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> The bird? Very demanding for food. And growing.


Going to be interesting to find out what kind of bird this!! Looks big, even for a baby.


----------



## tjtalon

I've read Nicker's post & the replies and can only say: yeah, just say no & in the kindliest way, as has been mentioned.

Funny that Janice just told me today her latest people-quandry: new boarder (the on who owns Buddy, the dun [btw I did have things reversed: Friday the quarter horse & SammieD the Arabian are owned & Janice is leasing them for lessons...her only comment on Buddy is "what a piece of work").

Anyway the boarder is a non-horse person, her 16 y/o daughter is. Boarder has all kinds of ideas on promoting Janice's business, including asking to take her trailer & truck & 2 horses (of Janice's) to some affair of hers this Friday. She's been offered use of trailer. I told Janice, uh, no & etc. She already knew my reasons why not, but needed the affirmation. She said the boarder was going to give her grief. I said, let her. Your trailer, your horses, your truck...your liability.

Sometimes you just have to say no.

Nicker, she's sounds like enough of a nice lady, but you have your life and YOUR boundaries.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so she called while I was at the barn asking about Wed. I didn't pick up. :hide: I am such a weinie. I peeked into HF while at the barn and read your reponses. LOL

So, on the way home I pulled on my big girl pants, CALLED her, not texted (that would have been the eazy way out.) and was honest.

I told her that my week day rides were my decompression times. She said OH, OK, she would make note of that. She said she Never gave that a thought as she never rides alone b/c of safety factor.

Made me think as I drove.....I don't give a second thought to riding out alone, as up untl last summer, I NEVER rode WITH anyone! EVER!

As a child, I rode my pony alone, except for a very RARE occasion (like once a year) my sister's friend would take me for a long ride. As a teen, I would practice in the ring and then head out to the trails, always in search of new ones. Always alone. Again, on a very RARE occasion (I can only think of two distinct times, did my parents ride with me.) 

For me...riding* with* someone is the oddity. Funny isn't it? Think is....I lived in the country and nobody was around. I had to learn to be by myself and entertain myself. Guess that is why I am OK with it as an adult.

Now I understand her. Thanks for the input, I am glad I was honest and just put it out there. I feel better!


----------



## tjtalon

Btw I forgot to add: my halter is too small for Spirit (we tried it, Janice liked my show&tell of halter & grooming supplies) & sure would be for Friday. I said that I'd looked at the bigger ones ("cob" size) but had had Bailey in mind. She said it would work for Bailey as he has a more "refined" head than Spirit, w/the TB influence. On down the the line, will get a cob halter. Just happy my halter actually got on a horse for a minute & I used my grooming stuff big time!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker: yay on you, my friend! It's all good, she understood. Know what? I'm gonna recall this next Monday, when I get out on Spirit, on my own. Yes, Janice will be in hollering distance if I get in any REAL trouble, but essentially it'll be Spirit & me. I'm liking this projection of idea a lot.


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


>


Dear Celeste: a funny for you! It occurs to me that in this pic I look like a baby bird: mouth open, spindly feathers on my head passing for hair, paunch on tummy where food has gone:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Come to think of it....I did ride with a neighbor girl *once*. Her family was too 'good for us' so we didnt' associate with them much. We did show together, but that is about it.

One day, I was about 13 and she 10, by chance met at the dirt road. She on her pony, I on my QH. I was taking my usual ride around the block, she said she could come too.

Off we go, walking down the road, talking a mile a minute, and her mom comes up in the car fuming mad! :evil: She had no idea that this girl went riding with me, and she got mad at *me *taking her word that she was allowed to go.

I was 13 for heaven's sake, I didnt' think twice. My parents left me go ride all the time by myself! 

Man, was she ticked at me, not her little precious perfect child. :lol::lol: Geez, maybe that is why I ride alone! :think: Hahahaha


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, you look AWESOME in that shirt! 

WooHoo! You go girl!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Got caught in a down pour while feeding Nike today. I called them too me and they came on the run! I actually saw Nike trot for the first time. He looked pretty good! The other two were the typical bother while I was trying to get Nike to finish up his food. I moved him up to a pound and a half today, probably will be 2 lbs by Friday.

For the past couple days, I have been just calling the horses to feed them. I wonder how they will behave when I go in to get Nike. I am planning on bringing a lunge whip with me, just to make sure they give me space and respect. They aren't really bothered by flailing arms and shouts! They aren't aggressive by any means, just no personal boundaries.

So here is a new topic. We are used truck shopping. The idea is to find a truck that I can haul a trailer with. If you had your choice, would you go gooseneck or BP? It will be my first trailer. There are tons of trails around that are about 30 minutes away. Tomorrow we are looking at an F250 with a diesel. DH is very knowledgeable about trucks, towing, trailer weight and such, just hasn't pulled a horse trailer. The last time I towed a horse trailer, I was driving a suburban and pulling a mid 70's 2 horse!

So, diesel over gas?
BP or GN?
I will eventually camp, if I have a BP, I will have a cap on the truckbed and camp in there. If I have a GN with dressing room...I'll set that up. 

DH thinks I should get a GN. I think I want a BP stock trailer, cheaper and well, pretty straight forward.


----------



## Happy Place

Nicker- What grade are your RS kids? Ever think of expanding out to other schools? Train the trainers? I wonder if it would work in the MS I am hoping to get a job in. Of course I would never take your ideas without your say so!


----------



## NickerMaker71

So....I've been decorating my tack room. I enlarged some pictures of my horsey trips....MT, CO, etc. It's still looking a little bland, so....

I remember HP thinking about doing something with her ribbons. I pulled mine out tonight. What a confidence booster I must say!  Looks more impressive in person!  LOL GOOD memories!

Now, what to do with them....I hate to tear them apart, but I also don't want them sitting in a box....

What did you decide HP?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Got caught in a down pour while feeding Nike today. I called them too me and they came on the run! I actually saw Nike trot for the first time. He looked pretty good! The other two were the typical bother while I was trying to get Nike to finish up his food. I moved him up to a pound and a half today, probably will be 2 lbs by Friday.
> 
> For the past couple days, I have been just calling the horses to feed them. I wonder how they will behave when I go in to get Nike. I am planning on bringing a lunge whip with me, just to make sure they give me space and respect. They aren't really bothered by flailing arms and shouts! They aren't aggressive by any means, just no personal boundaries.
> 
> So here is a new topic. We are used truck shopping. The idea is to find a truck that I can haul a trailer with. If you had your choice, would you go gooseneck or BP? It will be my first trailer. There are tons of trails around that are about 30 minutes away. Tomorrow we are looking at an F250 with a diesel. DH is very knowledgeable about trucks, towing, trailer weight and such, just hasn't pulled a horse trailer. The last time I towed a horse trailer, I was driving a suburban and pulling a mid 70's 2 horse!
> 
> So, diesel over gas?
> BP or GN?
> I will eventually camp, if I have a BP, I will have a cap on the truckbed and camp in there. If I have a GN with dressing room...I'll set that up.
> 
> DH thinks I should get a GN. I think I want a BP stock trailer, cheaper and well, pretty straight forward.


I used to call my horses and they would come running! Now, as soon as I drive up the driveway they are calling out and running up to meet me at the gate

I've only pulled bumper pull trailers, but most everyone I know pulls gooseneck trailers with F250 diesels. Occasionally a Chevy or Dodge, but mostly Fords. If I had the $$ to buy one, I would!! 

I always heard that goosenecks are more stable to pull, easier to turn and back up. The bumperpulls have a few advantages, one if they are light enough, like a stock trailer or my Brenderup, you can get a smaller truck to pull with. The problem really comes with sway, bumperpulls sway a lot more on the highway. Can get a bit scary at times!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, that pile of ribbons is WOW IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> So, diesel over gas?
> BP or GN?


GN or 5th wheel, easier for turning and backing especially.
Diesel would be my choice.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> So....I've been decorating my tack room. I enlarged some pictures of my horsey trips....MT, CO, etc. It's still looking a little bland, so....
> 
> I remember HP thinking about doing something with her ribbons. I pulled mine out tonight. What a confidence booster I must say!  Looks more impressive in person!  LOL GOOD memories!
> 
> Now, what to do with them....I hate to tear them apart, but I also don't want them sitting in a box....
> 
> What did you decide HP?


I'm jealous now. I have no ribbons, not that I really care.
I only have 3 ride hours logged at our club events. :shock:


----------



## Blue

Whew! Been a long day.

Nicker, you need to be honest. The lesson I had to learn the hard way. Lay it out in the beginning. If you're time is important to you,then you need to make it important to others too.

TJ, pretty exciting. Spring is here and you're on a role!
\
Happy, glad that Nike seems to have a little more pep. Still be careful and watchful, but I knw you know that.

I had a BP stock trailer for years. Impossible to camp in, but handy. Then got a GN with dressing room. Love it! Still fixing things up, but it's great. Pulls nice even in high wind, a little practice and I could park it anywhere. Every truck I've ever had was diesel. I love the power to pull anything I want.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> I'm jealous now. I have no ribbons, not that I really care.
> I only have 3 ride hours logged at our club events. :shock:


LOL MR, these are from a LONG time ago. A highlight of my childhood for sure.....horses and showing are what held me together in my parent's tumultuous relationship. :wink:

AND...it was the only think I was GOOD at! I was too shy to by any decent at sports, and I didn't put any effort into school...I was average at best.

Horses were where it was at for me.  Every once in a while I miss the competition, but not really sure I would want to sit at a horse show all day long. 

AA, THANK YOU! 

What to do with them....I have them still laying out for dH to see. I don't think he ever saw them!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Nicker- What grade are your RS kids? Ever think of expanding out to other schools? Train the trainers? I wonder if it would work in the MS I am hoping to get a job in. Of course I would never take your ideas without your say so!


HP, ultimately, yes that I what I would want to do.

We can talk privately.


----------



## Roadyy

Turn them head to tail and sew them together then put them up around the top of the wall as border in the tack room.

TJ, great pic of you and very glad you had horse breath. Sounds like you and Janice are really getting close. That's good news for us to see for you.


----------



## Roadyy

I vote diesel and gn as well. Even if it is a stock gn you have so many more options available to you.


----------



## Happy Place

Nicer I haven't done anything with my ribbons yet. I am leary about tearing them apart and then having them fray. there is a product called fray check that works well but that is as far as I've gotten.

I'm going to see an F250 gas 4x4 tonight. I think I would rather have diesel but this truck only has 68000 miles and is garage stored. It's a 2005. DH also said he would prefer a crew cab so w have room to take others with us. I feel like between that, an 8 ft bed and a trailer, I might as well get a bus Lmbo


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning! Thought I'd better pop in quick before there's 17 pages to read when I get home today, lol.

Nicker, what a ALOT of ribbons & trophies! Hope you can find a way to display them. Oh, & i wanted to mention: back a little ways you said that the feeling for Piper isn't yet like what you felt for Maggie. That'll come. You've been raising a puppy, the companion dog just isn't there yet, that's all. (And you'll never forget Maggie, that's impossible.)

Interesting talk of trucks & trailers. I know back from front, whoo hoo! When pics are posted I'll go "Oh! Cool truck & trailer, yup (there's the front, there's the back...nice color..!)"

Gotta get ready for work, later all...


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...and some dogs will just always remain more special than any others. I still miss my German Shepherd Liberty Belle and it's been 30 years...


----------



## AnitaAnne

This talk of trailers has me thinking of my dream rig...

Gooseneck/5th wheel
3 horse slant
7' wide
7' tall
All Aluminum
drop down windows head side
slider window tail side
Padded dividers
full length divider first stall
rubber on lower half of walls & floor
roomy rear tack area 
ramp
1st horse escape door
door from dressing room to horse area
camper style dressing room door with screen door
insulated dressing area
fresh water storage
shower with instant hot water
bed
small closet
few drawers
bench with storage
grey water tank
small sink
small refrigerator
A/C
NO flushing toilet (do not want to deal with black water!!)
ladder to roof
hay rack on top

would prefer all electric, and generator installed for backup

Big crew cab F350 (450?) 4x4 dually to pull it all. 

Can y'all tell I've put a bit of thought into this? All I need is a winning lottery ticket and I can go place my order for it all 

Meanwhile, I willl continue to pull my little 2 horse Brenderup with my F150 or Chevy van, and dream of a trailer with a tack area, something I've never had. *sigh*


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> This talk of trailers has me thinking of my dream rig...
> 
> Gooseneck/5th wheel
> 3 horse slant
> 7' wide
> 7' tall
> All Aluminum
> drop down windows head side
> slider window tail side
> Padded dividers
> full length divider first stall
> rubber on lower half of walls & floor
> roomy rear tack area
> ramp
> 1st horse escape door
> door from dressing room to horse area
> camper style dressing room door with screen door
> insulated dressing area
> fresh water storage
> shower with instant hot water
> bed
> small closet
> few drawers
> bench with storage
> grey water tank
> small sink
> small refrigerator
> A/C
> NO flushing toilet (do not want to deal with black water!!)
> ladder to roof
> hay rack on top
> 
> would prefer all electric, and generator installed for backup
> 
> Big crew cab F350 (450?) 4x4 dually to pull it all.
> 
> Can y'all tell I've put a bit of thought into this? All I need is a winning lottery ticket and I can go place my order for it all
> 
> Meanwhile, I willl continue to pull my little 2 horse Brenderup with my F150 or Chevy van, and dream of a trailer with a tack area, something I've never had. *sigh*


Nice! I've got the basic trailer, but it needs the work done to add some of those amenities. Not sure I want a ramp though and don't want a fridge, but I do want a potty. (I don't mind dumping a black tank. We've had motorhomes and it's really no big deal)


----------



## Celeste

If I had a stack of ribbons like that, I would display them on a giant board and hang them on the wall. You could even cover plywood with some black velvet or felt.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Nice! I've got the basic trailer, but it needs the work done to add some of those amenities. Not sure I want a ramp though and don't want a fridge, but I do want a potty. (I don't mind dumping a black tank. We've had motorhomes and it's really no big deal)


Lucky you to have the trailer to add the amenities! 

I do want a potty, just prefer a composting type. I realize I am odd to think that way, but really don't want the hassle of using a dumping station. The grey water can be used to water my flowers when I return home. 

I've used a bucket style potty in the trailer for years, works fine!


----------



## Roadyy

Update on Jesa. Her mom had court appearance today to plead guilty or not. She was offered 3 months of in jail therapy then released in August on 5 year probation. If a single mistake is made during probation she would serve the remainder of the 5 without contest. She refused to accept the in house and decided to plead not guilty and fight the possession charge as she claims it belonged to the other party in the car. She is hoping to have that person claim it was theirs and not hers. Her next court date is June 9th or 10th. If she looses then she will get the full 5 years as the deal was taken off the table with a not guilty plea. 

Those who pray please pray for her before praying for us. Thanks.


----------



## AnitaAnne

A few pages ago, stirrup length was the topic! I checked mine yesterday with the Barefoot treeless, and I discovered i have been riding with much longer stirrups than I realized! 

No room for a carrot or a fist, maybe a cherry would fit, lol. So I shortened them by 1 hole, about an inch. Will check that out, see how it works. 

Will check the Fabtron western another day. 

TJ, your HM sounded very good, sounds like you are a big help to to Janice! I did wonder, could you have a lesson at the same time as the other student? Or does she only give individual lessons? 

The snow picture was beautiful, but shocking for this time of year :shock:

The RS shirt looks great on you!!! 

Roadyy, fingers crossed your score is high enough next month so you can buy that property!!! I am currently in the process of refinancing my house, and the interest rate is so low right now, payments will be quite a bit cheaper. 

As a ballpark figure, I like to stay at or below 25% of net income for house payment. That leaves money in the budget for utilities and HORSES!! :wink:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, my thoughts are with Jesa's mother for the courage to do what she needs to do and with you and your's for the strength to accept what needs to transpire. Thankfully little Jesa has you to depend on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, praying Jesa's biomom finds the strength and courage to make good choices with her life and break all ties with drugs and those involved in them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Been doing a lot of reading.. everyone has been so busy! I am sure I will mi people, so forgive me.

Eole: go with what your gut says in terms of riding the new one out. i think its much easier to take it slowly and have only good experiences than it is to push a bit too much and have an issue. will someone be able to ride with you once school is out? i know there is a young person (neice?) around sometimes..

HP: how are the wounded birds doing? recovering I hope? and I also vote for GN and diesel if possible, for the reasons everyone else has said.

Celeste: amazing you have been able to momma that baby bird.. hope it continues to grow and look forward to more pics

Topper: glad you found a potential workable solution for your horse.

PP: i think you are the one with the gorgeous paint foal, of which there are simply NOT enough pictures. More please!! I so miss my days working on the breeding farm, as this was the best time of year.

MR: glad you got some saddle time and enjoyed the pictures. The park you camp in is indeed the one my friend rides at, so perhaps one day this lifetime we can get together. camping fees seem very reasonable and the trails seem like a lot of fun (assuming you won't mind riding with a couple silly ayrabs). :wink: And if you want ribbons for your wall, you (and your family) should look at coming to the fall chesapeake CTR ride at fair hill in sept. they give ribbons through 10th place for each division!

NM: what a pile of loot! you def need to find a way to display them. DH and I have our ribbons on a string in the tack room. you would likely need several strings.

Rick: not even sure what I hope the outcome with Jesa's mom is.. i so wish she had opted for the therapy route. praying she finds the path to health and so glad Jesa has you and your family to be there for her. and you are going great with getting your credit rating up.. not too much longer now!




AnitaAnne said:


> I do want a potty, just prefer a composting type. I realize I am odd to think that way, but really don't want the hassle of using a dumping station. The grey water can be used to water my flowers when I return home.


Do you have city sewage or a septic system? If you have a septic tank, you can just dump the black tank into your septic system and not have to worry about a dumping station. We do it that way and its really convenient.

In terms of the perfect trailer, our friends actually have one that we consider pretty much ideal. Its very similar to this one, but with the roof storage pod too.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was supposed to be a calm, work around the place weekend.. but I wound up working on Saturday and as usual, the half day turned into a whole day. Was so happy to get home as my BIL and SIL were coming over for dinner. Tried not to stress out over the house looking a wreck, but had a lovely dinner with good company.

Sunday morning the family went out to breakfast with my MIL, who unfortunately was in a bit of a mood. She was upset because my DH's neice and husband didn't make it, but they didn't make it because their infant son was ill! Seemed like a good excuse to me, but apparently she didn't think so. Made for an awkward breakfast. After breakfast we went and weeded and mulched the flowerbeds at her house (what she had requested as her gift). The weather was still unusually warm, so I was quite pleased to be finished.

Wasn't I surprised when upon getting home DH announced he wanted to work on the yard.. he apparently had gotten bitten by the gardening bug! I tend to kill anything green so do my best to avoid gardening.. but apparently I am going to have to learn as we now have a new flowerbed:











It looks lovely, but I am dreading having to deal with flowers.. DH made a comment about filling it with gnomes instead.. won't he be surprised when that is what I bring home instead of flowers!! :shock: :lol:


I had off work today, so after seeing the chiropractor I decided to take the dogs for a walk around the farm.











All this warm weather has got the grass growing like crazy.. might be cutting hay sometime this week or next if this keeps up!











Dream was very happy I was using my own legs for a change instead of hers!


----------



## Roadyy

Great pics Dawn!! 

She was hoping for outpatient therapy/rehab with a 7-7 curfew. She thought that was going to be an option and since it isn't she now wants to fight it. I'm afraid with her history they are not going to be eager to loose to her. I know a few people who know the judge presiding and he is not one who is easy on drug parents. Once he realizes her child is in good hands he will throw the book at her. If it is strictly his decision as I'm not sure if there will be a jury on her case. I doubt they will accept it as not hers since she was in the car and it was on her person. DOH! I will be highly surprised if it goes in her favor.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I doubt they will accept it as not hers since she was in the car and it was on her person. DOH! I will be highly surprised if it goes in her favor.


What on earth is her excuse for it being ON HER PERSON?! Yikes. If only doing more time would actually make an impact on her, but doesn't seem like jail does much to 'fix' people.. if only she had gone for the rehab. :-|


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez Roadyy, did not know she had the stuff on her person. Doesn't sound like she can talk her way out of that one. 

Dawn, that trailer is super fabulous! Very fancy! Could live easy for a month in that thing! $60K doesn't even sound unreasonable for that nice of a trailer. 

I do have septic system, but no cleanout. Would have to dig up the concrete lid, which sounds a bit extreme to dump some poo. LOL 
. 
Since my LQ trailer is only a dream, it doesn't really matter where I dump it, but I do like to keep it simple. Simple, and cheap! Really only care about the warm shower, A/C, bed, and a tack room. if I have those 4 things, the rest is just icing on the cake. 

About the garden, I have found day lilies to be super hardy perenials that look great and multiply easily.

This trailer would suit me perfect, just need to remodel enough for a shower, and maybe add a door from the horse area to the dressing room, then I'd be good to go!

Sidekick Horse Trailer For Sale Used 1994 3 Horse Gooseneck Horse Trailer Trailer For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.

I'm not the only one that uses a bucket

World Horse Trailer For Sale Used 1997 2 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.

This one is perfect!! Wish I could afford the truck to pull it...

Sundowner Horse Trailer For Sale Used 1995 3 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ, your HM sounded very good, sounds like you are a big help to to Janice! I did wonder, could you have a lesson at the same time as the other student? Or does she only give individual lessons?


She doesn't, as a matter of course give 2 lessons at a time, unless a couple or a parent/child request such, for a somewhat reduction in the lesson fee. This is another thing that makes her an unusual instructor, as she pays minute attention to the person as well as the horse (she just READS, incredibly; she knows when my breath changes or my mind has started an unravel before I do...& I'm not exaggerating.) Besides, most of her lessons are in the therapy vein, which needs one-on-one.

With all the winter hiatus & my schedule, also, it's a matter of fitting me into Monday scheduling again (as, before, I was on one Monday at 10am & so&so was the next, so there was a rotation...this will work out again, I'm sure). I'm a bit of a ringer in her scheduling, due to mine, but she'll do her best. For me, she knows, actual lessons need to be one-on-one.

She's not just a "regular" instructor. She feels that her ministry is healing people thru horses, & it's been true for me. She has a Gift.

Besides all that, for this coming Monday, the horse available to me will be Spirit, who will NOT be in the same area/round pen of other horses. She hates other horses. In pasture, she doesn't bully, but attaches to another (upper hierarchy) mare (Callie, of course, who all the mares vie for in attention. Callie is Queen. Old Callie just grazes happily & is "like, whatever, girls...) She'll chase others away from Callie.

It's all good. Janice is very proud of me that I can "get out on my own" with Spirit & I'm looking forward to it. I didn't know, until she told me, that the day I texted her about my short time on Spirit solo & "home alone" besides, she texted all of her friends (horse friends AND otherwise) crowing about the growth of her student. That made me feel really good!

Told her yesterday that the moment I thought "oh...there's really no one here, even Melissa (daughter in law) is gone..what if something happens?" In that second of thought, Spirit headed happily to the gate, like "ok! We're done!" I told Janice that Spirit had the best idea & she laughed, saying "She knew your attention had gone, she's very tuned into her rider!"

Spirit's a good horse. I guess in replying to your question, AA, I just had to "crow" about my instructor:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Great pics Dawn!!
> 
> She was hoping for outpatient therapy/rehab with a 7-7 curfew. She thought that was going to be an option and since it isn't she now wants to fight it. I'm afraid with her history they are not going to be eager to loose to her. I know a few people who know the judge presiding and he is not one who is easy on drug parents. Once he realizes her child is in good hands he will throw the book at her. If it is strictly his decision as I'm not sure if there will be a jury on her case. I doubt they will accept it as not hers since she was in the car and it was on her person. DOH! I will be highly surprised if it goes in her favor.


So will I. I admit to cynicism w/her wish for the 7-7 curfew idea, but won't go into why I feel that way, you can guess. Forgive me, I'm not as good a Christian as you are, but my prayers go to little Jesa. I'm on her side, she needs a good chance & a good family.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> It looks lovely, but I am dreading having to deal with flowers.. DH made a comment about filling it with gnomes instead.. won't he be surprised when that is what I bring home instead of flowers!! :shock: :lol:


Bring home hens-&-chicks & marigolds. Nothing kills those things, the marigolds keep bugs away, & both spread like wild fire...2 or 3 gnomes won't hurt either:lol:


----------



## Topper

PhantomHorse 13 - your pics are fantastic ! I just want hug all your sweet dogs!


----------



## Topper

NickerMaker - I was at a horse (show, exhibit,) something and saw that some clever person had used all their ribbons to make a quilt - it was beautiful. And, what a grand way to display all your ribbons and enjoy them too.
I don't know about laundering, probably would only be "dry-clean-only", but an idea.
You have a ton of beautiful ribbons. Congratulations for all your successes !


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> She doesn't, as a matter of course give 2 lessons at a time, unless a couple or a parent/child request such, for a somewhat reduction in the lesson fee. This is another thing that makes her an unusual instructor, as she pays minute attention to the person as well as the horse (she just READS, incredibly; she knows when my breath changes or my mind has started an unravel before I do...& I'm not exaggerating.) Besides, most of her lessons are in the therapy vein, which needs one-on-one.
> 
> With all the winter hiatus & my schedule, also, it's a matter of fitting me into Monday scheduling again (as, before, I was on one Monday at 10am & so&so was the next, so there was a rotation...this will work out again, I'm sure). I'm a bit of a ringer in her scheduling, due to mine, but she'll do her best. For me, she knows, actual lessons need to be one-on-one.
> 
> She's not just a "regular" instructor. She feels that her ministry is healing people thru horses, & it's been true for me. She has a Gift.
> 
> Besides all that, for this coming Monday, the horse available to me will be Spirit, who will NOT be in the same area/round pen of other horses. She hates other horses. In pasture, she doesn't bully, but attaches to another (upper hierarchy) mare (Callie, of course, who all the mares vie for in attention. Callie is Queen. Old Callie just grazes happily & is "like, whatever, girls...) She'll chase others away from Callie.
> 
> It's all good. Janice is very proud of me that I can "get out on my own" with Spirit & I'm looking forward to it. I didn't know, until she told me, that the day I texted her about my short time on Spirit solo & "home alone" besides, she texted all of her friends (horse friends AND otherwise) crowing about the growth of her student. That made me feel really good!
> 
> Told her yesterday that the moment I thought "oh...there's really no one here, even Melissa (daughter in law) is gone..what if something happens?" In that second of thought, Spirit headed happily to the gate, like "ok! We're done!" I told Janice that Spirit had the best idea & she laughed, saying "She knew your attention had gone, she's very tuned into her rider!"
> 
> Spirit's a good horse. I guess in replying to your question, AA, I just had to "crow" about my instructor:lol:


This is all so wonderful! TJ you are very blessed to have such a caring instructor! Very special to have someone who believes in you and knows her horses and her students so well. 

Bravo to both of you!!


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all. My hen that was attacked died yesterday. Poor girl. Everyone else seems to be doing fine.

Today at work my principal took me aside to tell me "word on the street is that another school is vetting you out". He had a big smile and asked if I interviewed with them. He was at a county principals meeting. I know all but 2 of the HS principals. He gave me a very nice letter of recommendation and said he wished he knew if he could keep me on. Said I joined the team and it was seamless. Made me feel great! I should hear something tomorrow.

Do any of you feed grain to horses in pasture? I know there are some who can hang a few buckets on the fence and each horse goes to his and leaves the others alone. Buster is the boss, he will move the other two off their buckets. Lou tries to move Nike but I can just raise my voice to her and she backs off. I don't know enough about herd dynamics. Is it reasonable for me to think I can teach Buster and Lou to tend to their own buckets and leave Nike to his? Nike gets much more than the others. They only get a taste to keep them busy while Nike eats. They always finish before Nike. Can I teach them to finish their bit and walk off, or is that expecting too much? Buster is very strong willed and just doesn't have the manners I would like him to have. I can be persistent as long as I know that what I am asking is realistic. Thoughts?


----------



## Celeste

You would have to stand there and guard him with a whip to keep the other horses away.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Bring home hens-&-chicks & marigolds. Nothing kills those things, the marigolds keep bugs away, & both spread like wild fire...2 or 3 gnomes won't hurt either:lol:


Wondering what hens & chicks are, unless you are refering to actual birds with feathers that lay eggs??


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - it Sounds like your job prospects ar promising! Good news!

As far as feeding grain in the pasture, the dominant horse will get the most. We feed our 4 in the pasture and they have learned to eat their own, BUT, that is only because Sally gets more and Sally is THE BOSS! The others will turn away when they are done and go to eat their hay. If I have to give someone else something more or different, I have to stand between the horse that is eating and the others. It is much easier to separate them if one needs more. 

Nicker - lovely ribbons. That is a lot of horse shows! It must feel so good to pull those out.

Roadyy - it sounds like Jessa's mom has herself in quite a difficult situation. Unfortunately, she will have to live with the consequences and may lose her child. While sad, I feel decisions must be made in the best interest of Jessa. From what you have said, it sounds like that means staying with you and benefiting from the love and stability you can provide her.

As for dream trailers, I would like a Featherlight 2 horse straight haul, bumper pull with a walk through into the tack room. With 4 horses it would make more sense to get a bigger trailer, but in reality, only two of us ever go at a time. While I enjoy oogling new trailers, I do like my little 1996 Sundowner aluminum bumper pull. My Tundra pulls it like it's not even there and it's paid for. I've had a half dozen people want to buy it should I upgrade, but I have a hard time justifying it.

DD and I want for a hack down the road tonight with Koolio and Himmy. The long evenings this far North are wonderful! Both horses were awesome, and didn't even flinch when a noisy Harley rode by. I guess I have to thank DH for riding his bikes around the yard and desensitizing the horses. After our ride, we took Hemi, our Boston Terrier into town for a car ride and some ice cream. Hemi got a dog treat and was thrilled with the outing. Smiles all around...

Only 3 more sleeps until we pick up Lucy!!!


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne said:


> Wondering what hens & chicks are, unless you are refering to actual birds with feathers that lay eggs??


They are a type of plant. I think they are succulents, similar to little cacti, but not as prickly.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

TJ, sounds lke a fantastic Monday, and a great one to come!

Koolio, I'm a little with you....now that we bought the slant load, I am wishing for a straight load. We HAD a stock trailer that we converted, and put a dressing room in and modified the back as two horse straight load. 

The one we have now, I love, but already wish it was bigger. It is a 2 horse bp, slant load. Jay can fit in the front compartment, but not well. :? With the slant at his right rear, he seems to not be able to keep his footing, and we hear him back there stomping around. When it's just him, I keep it totally open like a stock.

Statistically speaking, I read that stock trailers are safest, and slants are best for the horses. I also hear GN are easiest to maneuver. If I could have my dream truck....dually diesel, cause they just exude horsemanship! LOL

So am thinking of asking the shop teacher if a kid needs an end of the year project. Thinking...make a frame out of 2x4 and chicken wire! That would give me the most space to hang I think. I did a lot of 'pinning' last night on Pinterest, lots a really nice ideas. Did you know people decorate with vintage ribbons they find at garage sales? :shock: Who would have thought?

Thank you all for the compliments, yes Koolio, it was a really nice surprise when I opened the box!  DH got home last night and was shocked! He said, he knew I had ribbons, but NEVER thought THAT many! :lol::lol:

Remember the coworker with the pony? Well he got the vet in for a summer check up. (my new one, which I told her about the feet) She told himto get those feet done! He STILL hadn't!!!! OMG! He saw a picture of my stack of ribbons (and he was shocked), and told him the same as the vet....maybe that will give me some credibility and he will listen to me next time!:evil:

I swear I Must come off as a dumb blonde a lot.....cause I swear, some people just don't listen, and I DO know wht I am talking about in some cases! Burns my butt! LOL

Roaddy, I am praying for that little girl....I am as cynical as TJ, especially when it doesn't appear biomom is thinking straight. (and I see this stuff everyday) Thank gosh Jessa has you guys. 

Gotta get the day started.....gosh, it's scary how fast the days, hours, weeks go by.....:-(

Have a GREAT day all!


----------



## Stan

I've had some experience with the drug users. She is not being sensible and is in denial of what she has done. Still looking for the easy option and shifting blame.

Sometimes the best that can happen is a stretch long enough to dry them out and get some treatment but 5 for possession seems a little high unless you have parole laws similar to ours. In NZ It also depends on the amount and type of drug found.
Sometimes we have to step back and what will be will be. Rick drug addicts are hard work, full of lies and masters at pointing the finger at someone else. Be careful.


----------



## tjtalon

Hens and Chicks:


----------



## Roadyy

Ok so we got a little more info last night with her on the phone. 

She turned down the 3 month in house therapy because there is a 3 month waiting list so that has her in there another 6 months minimum. If she looses the case then she could be facing up to 10 years where the state takes 5 and she gets 5. IIRC. She is past the probation time from this last stint so the VOP is now off the table. It is only the possession with intent and possession of par. charges to deal with. She says her lawyer is expecting to have the possession charge dropped,, lost details along in here somewhere... We will know what happens June 10th, but since the VOP charge is off she is eligible for Bond, but none of the bondsmen want to touch her without someone putting up their next 10 years for security.



ON other news, the property we have been panning for had a contract signed on it last night. I got the email about 8 pm from the realtor that walked us through it.

I realize this is not a guaranteed sell, but seems to be how it has worked lately. I am not completely upset because I realize it was a big want for me and know that God has a need for me. I accept that and will continue to work towards deserving it and preparing myself fields for rain.


Stan it is good to see you posting up. I have also dealt with drug people before even in our family(not immediate). I still see cousins( 2nd and 3rd) who have dropped their kids off or had them taken away because of their addiction to drugs. One is in jail and pregnant now who had her 1st daughter taken away and will have this one taken away as soon as it is born because she was using during pregnancy.

It is outside of my thought process to understand this and I did mess around with drugs as a teen.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> While I enjoy oogling new trailers, I do like my little 1996 Sundowner aluminum bumper pull. My Tundra pulls it like it's not even there and it's paid for. I've had a half dozen people want to buy it should I upgrade, but I have a hard time justifying it.
> 
> After our ride, we took Hemi, our Boston Terrier into town for a car ride and some ice cream. Hemi got a dog treat and was thrilled with the outing. Smiles all around...
> 
> Only 3 more sleeps until we pick up Lucy!!!


I feel the same about my 1998 Brenderup, it is so easy to hook up, tow, and manuver around! I don't think I could ever sell it. Just really wish mine was a bit bigger, one of the ones with a tack area. 

I doubt I'll ever get a big trailer, but many times I have considered buying a smallish RV to tow it. When my household reduces down to me, a dog or two, and one or two horses, then I will get one and do a lot more traveling. 

Lucky Hemi!!

Countdown to Lucy's arrival!! 



NickerMaker71 said:


> So am thinking of asking the shop teacher if a kid needs an end of the year project. Thinking...make a frame out of 2x4 and chicken wire!
> 
> I swear I Must come off as a dumb blonde a lot.....cause I swear, some people just don't listen, and I DO know wht I am talking about in some cases! Burns my butt! LOL


The chicken wire is a great idea!! Post pictures when it's done. 

A friend who rides in the upper levels of Dressage, as an amature, complains all the time about this same thing and she is NOT a blond. What she always says is, *people don't listen unless they are paying you!* I think she's absolutely right...except for our HF friends! We always listen and learn from each other 



tjtalon said:


> Hens and Chicks:


Have seen these many times, very pretty but I thought they were a type of cabbage! :lol:




Roadyy said:


> We will know what happens June 10th, but since the VOP charge is off she is eligible for Bond, but none of the bondsmen want to touch her without someone putting up their next 10 years for security.
> 
> ON other news, the property we have been panning for had a contract signed on it last night. I got the email about 8 pm from the realtor that walked us through it.
> 
> I realize this is not a guaranteed sell, but seems to be how it has worked lately. I am not completely upset because I realize it was a big want for me and know that God has a need for me. I accept that and will continue to work towards deserving it and preparing myself fields for rain.
> 
> 
> .


Roadyy, I am so sorry about the property. Is it wrong of me to pray it doesn't work out for them? :-(

Oh well, I always trust that something better is coming, and if it was meant for you it will happen. 

About Jesa's biomom. Hmm. Sounds like she is working the system, and may get out after all. I agree with Stan and the others; a good long time in jail might be just what she needs, but with all the overcrowding in the jails, she may get off lightly. 

Rick, Do you ever feel like just running away?


----------



## Roadyy

Not really. Sometimes I want to just be alone, but never just run away. I had a bad habit of blowing up when things didn't go as I had planned, but now I find myself just finding a new path to accomplish the same goal. It may not be the exact same package, but the goal is still met in the end.

I have no particular choice as to what I want between the two options with biomom. I do have a particular goal in mind with either option and that is to see that Jesa has a safe haven to grow up in. Provide her with the knowledge that we have choices and that it depends on those choices as to how our life turns out in the end. She can grow and choose the same path her mom did or choose a life outside of jail and drugs. Who her mom is and what her mom does in her life does not dictate her life as being on the same path.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Celeste, your baby bird is so adorable, his/her squawking makes me laugh!
> 
> It also reminds me of a baby bird I rescued from my cat way back in 1988. He was a bit bigger than yours, possibly had been pushed out by moma for a first flight.
> 
> There was no way to get it back in the nest, and it was way to young to live on its own. My vet told me to feed it dry dog food, wetted with water. He said that the dog food was the closest thing to the birds natural diet.
> 
> I would soak a piece and feed it to him with a tweezer, and I dunked his beak in the water bowl to teach him to drink out of it.
> 
> He did great, and would pop up on the door frame for feedings and became quite tame. When spring arived, and he was all grown up, one day I turned him loose in the back yard and he flew away into the bushes. I never saw him again, but i like to think he lived a long and happy life, free.


As this is a great story, I thought we could all read it again! ;-)


----------



## SueC

*Celeste*, what a great clip of your birdie! It seems to have a great deal of life in it! May I request regular progress reports? ...and do you know what kind of bird this is?


----------



## SueC

Because Roadyy doesn't seem to mind older photos if they're horsey and good, here goes (still 2009):

My friend Kym's huge, 17hh, solid Rikki-Tikki being dwarfed by a young purebred Percheron mare, wading in Albany Harbour (500m from our CBD ;-)):




















From a photo shoot we did of Rikki-Tikki at Muttonbird Beach - on the Southern Ocean:

































































Hope people enjoy these!


----------



## SueC

... I was just going to add...










In this (replayed) photo from above, the CBD is near the RHS of the photo. And that hill in the centre of the photo with the "bald spot" - technically it's called a granite monadnock - was where I found these guys last year (some of you will remember):










I was walking my dog (one of our favourite spots when I take her to town) and had to carry these two (whose mother had died) down the hill in my sock (which I had removed from my foot ;-)).

The photo was taken two days later at a wildlife rehabilitation centre. And here's my husband Brett with them:




























Southern Brown Bandicoots!


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, great Horse Monday instalment!  Can we have a photo of Liberty Belle please? ...can you maybe scan one from the pre-digital age in which we grew up ;-)?

*NM71*, well done! Enthusiasm can be mistaken for pushiness. I think she was just being friendly. And isn't it better to have someone so keen to go ride with you again, than to have them go, "I'm never riding with _that_ so-and-so again!"

*PH13*, great photos again (even though not horsey mostly ;-))!

*HP*, our pasture horses get a small grain feed with minerals every evening (and the old one whose teeth are down to their roots gets a ginormous bucket of concentrates in chaff twice daily). They will feed according to dominance order and you can't teach them not to go for horses' feed lower down in the order - although you can stand by to enforce it. Much easier though to divide them up when feeding. I usually take out the herd boss and the old horse and feed both separately, and the remaining two together (as they eat at similar speeds and get similar amounts). - If your boss horse gets more than the other horses, or is a slow eater and the others aren't getting anything yummier, you can feed other horses in the same space - but space them out at least 10m from each other, more if possible.

*Roadyy*, in practical terms, if the mother is lying about being in possession and goes to jail for that, then this bad choice will probably result in her daughter having a more stable home than she would otherwise have, and better chances of a healthy life.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> ...she always says is, *people don't listen unless they are paying you!* I think she's absolutely right...except for our HF friends! We always listen and learn from each other


Great quote!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> *Celeste*, what a great clip of your birdie! It seems to have a great deal of life in it! May I request regular progress reports? ...and do you know what kind of bird this is?


I plan to do videos and pictures every few days. I have no idea what kind of bird it is. I guess I'll be able to figure it out when he/she gets more feathers.


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks everyone for your comments. The lowest in the pecking order gets the most (by far). The others actually aren't supposed to get anything. I only give enough so they feel included . This whole set up is just difficult. Thank goodness they respect my "persuasion" stick. It's safe and I am gaining respect of the herd, it's just not convenient. LOL the things I do for the love of a horse!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I plan to do videos and pictures every few days. I have no idea what kind of bird it is. I guess I'll be able to figure it out when he/she gets more feathers.


Hmm, how exciting... what if it grows into this?










Or this?











Or this? ;-)











Oops! By reading everything and being chatty, I've added to the tapeworm tendencies of this thread. (I had a night in.) Apologies. Signing off now - have a good day all! :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Where oh where has our dear Ellen gone???


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Hi all. My hen that was attacked died yesterday. Poor girl. Everyone else seems to be doing fine.
> 
> Today at work my principal took me aside to tell me "word on the street is that another school is vetting you out". He had a big smile and asked if I interviewed with them. He was at a county principals meeting. I know all but 2 of the HS principals. He gave me a very nice letter of recommendation and said he wished he knew if he could keep me on. Said I joined the team and it was seamless. Made me feel great! I should hear something tomorrow.
> 
> Do any of you feed grain to horses in pasture? I know there are some who can hang a few buckets on the fence and each horse goes to his and leaves the others alone. Buster is the boss, he will move the other two off their buckets. Lou tries to move Nike but I can just raise my voice to her and she backs off. I don't know enough about herd dynamics. Is it reasonable for me to think I can teach Buster and Lou to tend to their own buckets and leave Nike to his? Nike gets much more than the others. They only get a taste to keep them busy while Nike eats. They always finish before Nike. Can I teach them to finish their bit and walk off, or is that expecting too much? Buster is very strong willed and just doesn't have the manners I would like him to have. I can be persistent as long as I know that what I am asking is realistic. Thoughts?


So sorry about the poor little hen. 

Wonderful news from your principal!! Will be waiting on the good news today!!

Feeding more than one horse at a time in the same area is very difficult, unless they are best buds, eat at the same pace, and are not aggressive to each other. 

I have rarely seen that combination occur. 

Otherwise, the herd boss is always going to run the others off. 

One way to get around this is to tie up the herd boss, Buster, and when he finishes his crumbs, give him a nice grooming. You must tie up Buster between the other two for this to work, cause his presence between them will keep the mare from trying for Nike's food. 

Or you must stand next to Nike the whole time he is eating and protect him. There is only one downside to this, many times this makes the herd boss very angry at the lower status horse, and I often see the boss "punish" the horse afterwards. 

By grooming the herd boss instead, he is going to feel special and will not be so mad at the other one. 

Then you can grooom Nike when all the food is gone and you have finished with Buster. 

The farther the buckets are apart, the better! But i have seen herd bosses go 50' and around a building to steal other horse's food!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue, fabulous pictures! I agree with Roadyy, don't care how old they are! 

It would be fun to dig up really old pictures, of us with our early ponies and horses. 

I can't look now, to busy getting the house in order for the appraiser! That is worse than having company coming :shock:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue, fabulous pictures! I agree with Roadyy, don't care how old they are!
> 
> It would be fun to dig up really old pictures, of us with our early ponies and horses.


OK, I'll go first then (although this is a re-post of stuff already on my HF journal, and I know AA has already seen it!). Earliest horses.

I found some pictures of me at around age 10, jumping with the two horses we had, and which we brought to Australia with us the following year:










(I still had issues with balancing myself over jumps, and therefore rode bitless for such things. We had soft English hackamores the horses loved which were perfectly adequate for trails and general noodling. We only popped bits in for work requiring more finesse - like schooling in the arena.

I remember that the approach to this jump required us to jump from circle-left. Because I weighed hardly anything, I had to put the weight I had quite heavily into the inside stirrup to get a sharp turn. I then couldn't quite figure out how to re-balance myself square for the actual jump, and ended up leaning in the direction of the circle.)

Oh, and nobody wore helmets, not even the people who trained for showjumping competitions. And nobody had ever heard of special body-protecting jackets. I sometimes think that we were safer riders because the awareness of potential impending doom kept us focused in a way people donning all the safety gear perhaps are not.











The jump we set our gelding for this photo was higher than what we asked the mare to do, given his aptitude. I still had the leaning-into-the-turn issue, although that was slightly better on the next take. Regardless, I do remember how mountainous this pretty low-level jump felt to me when I was ten!


----------



## Roadyy

Did someone say they needed one for a measurement? Hope the missing portion is not an inconvenience...hehe


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I found the perfect "garden gnome" and could not resist bringing it home..



















Luckily my DH has the same warped sense of humor I do.


Also got a bunch of day lily bulbs and hosta roots.. figure those and some creeping phlox and hens and chicks should be more than enough to make me crazy. The bulbs/roots all say "guaranteed to grow" which I am sure I will prove wrong. :lol: :shock: :lol:  :lol: 


After the shopping adventure, it was time for one of those chores that isn't much fun but at the same time is wonderful from a mental standpoint: rotating the hay. While my body is less than thrilled with me now, it's so nice to have excess hay to need to rotate in expectation of this year's first cutting.





















This is what I have done with my ribbons.. don't have nearly as many as NM!


----------



## Celeste

Nice garden gnome...............


----------



## Happy Place

It's after 5 and I didn't get a call today. Don't know if that is bad or not. I'm making dinner and going to the farm.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> It's after 5 and I didn't get a call today. Don't know if that is bad or not. I'm making dinner and going to the farm.


It will come...


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *TJ*, great Horse Monday instalment!  Can we have a photo of Liberty Belle please? ...can you maybe scan one from the pre-digital age in which we grew up ;-)?


I'll make a note to myself to look in my old pictures later this week. i think I still have a picture of me & Liberty "holding hands". I hope I kept it (those years were very bad, in a bad relationship. The dog was the only good part, & my little cat Scooter.) If I still have the picture, I think I can take a phone pic of it or scan it, if I can).


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13, love the gnome :rofl:

About the bulbs. I had a lot of difficulty with the bulbs the first year. 

So the next year, I dug little holes in the dirt and put them in there. Then I added water. It worked and they grew!! 

Your hay room is huge. I think you have more hay left than I used all year. Would be wonderful to have enough land to grow your own hay!! 

You have the most beautiful land.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Did someone say they needed one for a measurement? Hope the missing portion is not an inconvenience...hehe
> 
> View attachment 639250


You do realize that you bit off the best part, right?:shock::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today I found the perfect "garden gnome" and could not resist bringing it home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my DH has the same warped sense of humor I do.
> 
> 
> Also got a bunch of day lily bulbs and hosta roots.. figure those and some creeping phlox and hens and chicks should be more than enough to make me crazy. The bulbs/roots all say "guaranteed to grow" which I am sure I will prove wrong. :lol: :shock: :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> After the shopping adventure, it was time for one of those chores that isn't much fun but at the same time is wonderful from a mental standpoint: rotating the hay. While my body is less than thrilled with me now, it's so nice to have excess hay to need to rotate in expectation of this year's first cutting.


Day lilies are really hardy (be sure to plant "root end" down:lol Don't know what hosta is or creeping phlox either, but bet you got easy-peasy! Yay on the hens&chicks, I love that plant

Awesome work on the hay! I love the "gnome"


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> It will come...


Ditto. I was trying to think of something to say, but I get too wordy. This be perfect


----------



## tjtalon

There's been alot of post again (cool!!). I did forget to add for Phantom: I made the mistake once of overwatering bulbs & they rotted, so, uh...don't do that lol! Pay attention to how wet your soil is in the first place & judge from there. I remember being told to plant bulbs 8" deep. It was torture waiting for them (tulips & daffodils), but then there they were! Good luck!

I feel like I've missed things but I always read all.

(I hope the moderator doesn't slap me for my response to Rick's bitten banana!)


----------



## SueC

Sometimes a banana is just a banana, TJ! :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> About the bulbs. I had a lot of difficulty with the bulbs the first year.
> 
> So the next year, I dug little holes in the dirt and put them in there. Then I added water. It worked and they grew!!



Did you cover the bulbs back up? I am hoping there is some sort of instruction on the bulb package (have to admit I haven't looked at the back of it yet).. 


tj: thank you for the instruction with the bulbs. Any help I can get is much appreciated (and the poor plants I am about to kill thank you too).

this is hosta:











and this is creeping phlox: 











both are supposed to be super everything-resistant and reproduce on their own!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, I was going to mention day lilies! Those are my favorite and hardy. I have hosta all around our place too. Great filler and I don't think you can kill them! IN fact, many of us share them by chopping them in half and giving them away. They can get HUGE!

Phlox are pretty hardy too. ours are starting to bloom. 

What bulbs are you planting? Really bulbs should be planted in the fall, unless they are like types of lilies. I don't plant 8 inches down, 4 is good. Give them water and forget abut them!  You'll have a nice surprise come late summer!

THe winter took a toll on our shrubs. We've had to replace two so far. :-x

Love the gnome.....I need that! LOL


----------



## ASLacey

I need to ask this, because I need to know I'm not the only one who's ever thought this ... would you take in a horse that you know is: too old, not sound, possible medical issues down the road ... just because you loved him and didn't want to end up anywhere else ... and even though you couldn't afford it but you made it work ... was it worth it in the end?

Probably from reading this post you already know what I'm willing to do ... just someone (besides all my friends who are telling me to walk away/run away) ... someone please tell me you did this and it was worth it ... 

thinking with my heart and telling my head to shut up!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got to the barn tonight and glad I decided to groom cause it made me notice Jay had pulled a shoe......again. :-x

Then I look closer and he's gouged himself in the heel of front foot too. I have turned into one of those mothers I hate....the helicopter mothers, te ones who hover and worry.

I took a picture of his injury and sent it to the vet. (the upside of technology) She called back and said it should be OK. Keep it clean, bandaged (that aint happening on the heel). He seemed fine, but I wig out. LOL I washed it real good and poured iodine solution on it. No swelling, a bit of warmth in the pastern where he scrapped the hair.

Uggggg.....it's never ending with these two! 

There was more I wanted to comment on, but it's bed time.

Talk to you in the morning all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

ASLacey said:


> I need to ask this, because I need to know I'm not the only one who's ever thought this ... would you take in a horse that you know is: too old, not sound, possible medical issues down the road ... just because you loved him and didn't want to end up anywhere else ... and even though you couldn't afford it but you made it work ... was it worth it in the end?
> 
> Probably from reading this post you already know what I'm willing to do ... just someone (besides all my friends who are telling me to walk away/run away) ... someone please tell me you did this and it was worth it ...
> 
> thinking with my heart and telling my head to shut up!


That is my Rainn. I figured she would have health issues b/c of her age, has ring bone (knew that) and still bought her. I just wanted a pet, and she was what I was looking for at the time. But....she is expensive in vet care! MOre than I anticipated.

Would I do it again? Yes! But I also don't have children to pay for. THe horses are my children.


----------



## ASLacey

NickerMaker71 said:


> That is my Rainn. I figured she would have health issues b/c of her age, has ring bone (knew that) and still bought her. I just wanted a pet, and she was what I was looking for at the time. But....she is expensive in vet care! MOre than I anticipated.
> 
> Would I do it again? Yes! But I also don't have children to pay for. THe horses are my children.


Nicker, I so appreciate your honest input ... this is a crazy decision ... and I'm so grateful for the 'knowledge that goes before me' here on this site!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, how could I forget? Nice ribbons! I notice you have a few champion ribbons. THat is something I always wanted to earn. That's great!!

Talked to the shop teacher today and he was excited to make something for me....or should i say the kids would make for me. 

I will share when we get something going.


----------



## Happy Place

Speaking of flowers you can't kill, try Yucca. They have long spikey leaves and a tall spire of white flowers come up from the center. Birds love them!
View attachment 639554


I went to the barn and the whole road was closed! They are redoing the road. The horses were all a little more alert with all the big equipment working right in front of their pasture! I remeasured Nike. He is closer to 950 and that may be a wee bit high. I am seeing a bit more energy in him, but still a love bug.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Did you cover the bulbs back up? I am hoping there is some sort of instruction on the bulb package (have to admit I haven't looked at the back of it yet)..
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I read the back of the pakage, and it sounded kind of complicated...that's why they didn't get planted the first year. I couldn't tell which end was the top, and which was the bottom. Plus they were supposed to be planted in the fall. So decided to wait. Then it was fall, and I forgot :?
> 
> So, the next spring, bought new bulbs, dug a hole as far as my little hand held spade would go, and stuck them in there. Yeah, covered them back up. Watered them until the ground was sopping wet, then went out to ride.
> 
> They were on their own after that, until I saw some green popping up, then I watered them again faithfully every other night.
> 
> I have some Hosta too, its doing really well this year, and there was a lot of rain, so I am thinking that water is the key to healthy plants!
> 
> The good news is, if something doesn't grow for you, it's ok! Just plant something else. Eventually something wili grow, _and if not_...well there's always the gnomes :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> I need to ask this, because I need to know I'm not the only one who's ever thought this ... would you take in a horse that you know is: too old, not sound, possible medical issues down the road ... just because you loved him and didn't want to end up anywhere else ... and even though you couldn't afford it but you made it work ... was it worth it in the end?
> 
> Probably from reading this post you already know what I'm willing to do ... just someone (besides all my friends who are telling me to walk away/run away) ... someone please tell me you did this and it was worth it ...
> 
> thinking with my heart and telling my head to shut up!


I know I have taken in horses at times because i wanted to get them out of the situation they were in, but they were all ones that I could ride or would be able to ride once the horse was a bit healthier. 

Twice i have bought horses in their 20's. Even though i knew their working time with me would be rather short, they otherwise suited the kids they were bought for perfectly. I don't regret getting them, but I do have the resources to have them put down when the time comes.


----------



## Koolio

ASLacey said:


> I need to ask this, because I need to know I'm not the only one who's ever thought this ... would you take in a horse that you know is: too old, not sound, possible medical issues down the road ... just because you loved him and didn't want to end up anywhere else ... and even though you couldn't afford it but you made it work ... was it worth it in the end?
> 
> Probably from reading this post you already know what I'm willing to do ... just someone (besides all my friends who are telling me to walk away/run away) ... someone please tell me you did this and it was worth it ...
> 
> thinking with my heart and telling my head to shut up!


Hmmm. I might be the wrong person to answer, but Sam was over 20 when we bought him back. He was in good shape and still rideable, but given his age, we knew he would have upcoming medical issues. BUT, I owned this horse before and love him. He is family, so I didn't hesitate to buy him back. ( and yes, p paid for him) That said, we were financially prepared for some medical bills and could afford to do what was needed.

Since then, I've probably spent about $5000 on medical expenses for him in the past few years. This included floating teeth, 2 surgeries to remove a tumour, a full work-up to find out he has Cushings, medications, sedation for an eye injury, a hoof abscess and a colic episode (no surgery required). Financially, buys him back was a terrible decision but was it worth it? Absolutely! That horse will pass on in my care and he won't be alone. Until then, I will do all I can to keep him comfortable and healthy. I owe him that For all the years of joy and friendship he has brought me and continues to bring.


----------



## Blue

ASLacey, if you have the resources without making your family suffer then….. some of the things we do for horses is so we can sleep at night. As long as you're able to do what's necessary for this animal then, why not? It will make you happy, and give peace to the horse.

I too have been wondering about Ellen.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Speaking of flowers you can't kill, try Yucca. They have long spikey leaves and a tall spire of white flowers come up from the center. Birds love them!
> View attachment 639554
> 
> 
> .


Ahhh, yes the yucca! This place had several yucca when we bought it. We dug them out.....and then again the next year.....and then the next.:shock: Those things are hard to kill or even get rid of!!

Bulbs, if you look at them you can kinda see tiny fibrous roots at the bottom. Sometimes even a little green is popping out of the top. If you happen to put them in upside down, nature will take over and help you out! :wink:

Have fun with it. Landscaping can become addicting! I used to decorate our place with hundreds of dollars worth of annuals each year. Now with the horses, those $$$$ go to them, so it's been looking a little colorless.

Maybe this year I will have to save a few extra to put towards flowers.  You got me in the mood.


----------



## Happy Place

Lol I hear you on digging out yucca. It's very hard to kill. They do spread too. This house had tons. I am still digging out some. I am reducing the gardens, I just don't care to do THAT much gardening.
I'm off to work. Cross your fingers I get a call.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> BUT, I owned this horse before and love him. He is family, so I didn't hesitate to buy him back.
> 
> That horse will pass on in my care and he won't be alone. Until then, I will do all I can to keep him comfortable and healthy. I owe him that For all the years of joy and friendship he has brought me and continues to bring.


This is what we all owe our faithful steeds. All my horses except a few special cases are sold with buy-back clauses. I take them back and make it work out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Took TEN YEARS to dig up and stop TWO yucca plants from returning. If you plant them, you better *really* like them cause they will be around forever and a day!


----------



## Roadyy

Uhmm, TJ,, I bit off all the best parts of that banana....


Lacey, as the others have said, if you have the financial resources to provide the upcoming needs for said horse then go ahead, but what good will the horse be if he is moved sideways in places that provide for him? Different address is the only thing. 

Dawn, good luck on garden and I think you should keep the theme of the garden to match the pup. Find any plant that seems to warn people off as well as those pesky bees. lol Nice ribbons.


Good morning all.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Uhmm, TJ,, I bit off all the best parts of that banana....:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn, good luck on garden and I think you should keep the theme of the garden to match the pup. Find any plant that seems to warn people off as well as those pesky bees. lol


In that case, yucca is a perfect choice!:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> I washed it real good and poured iodine solution on it.


You may want to consider exchanging the iodine in your first aid kit for something like betadine or chlorhexadine. Iodine is extremely caustic, so it certainly gets rid of bacteria, but it also can damage tissue and delay healing. Not to mention it hurts like a b*tch on an open wound!! Hope Jay heals up asap, and how frustrating to keep losing shoes. :-(

Oh, any time you want to get your gardening fix on, let me know and I will get the guest room ready!!





Roadyy said:


> Dawn, good luck on garden and I think you should keep the theme of the garden to match the pup. Find any plant that seems to warn people off as well as those pesky bees. lol


Hmm, in that case I can simply go bring home some briar bushes from the sides of the trails.. certainly those seem to multiple like crazy and nothing can get rid of them! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I will get one more long trip in this weekend with the horses. There is a farewell ride in Jasper,Fl at McCulley Farms for the ride host who did all the ACTHA events we attended and you saw the pics of. Her husband has been transferred to Atlanta( Navy...there are no Navy ships in ATLANTA!! DOH) They will be moving next month.

I will be up late tonight insulating and wiring up the distribution panel to hook up to the 30 amp service. This will be a great weekend even with the good chance of rain!!!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Taking a quick lunch break. Work is kicking my rear..haven't been home before 7 all week and facing another long day today. The only thing keeping me going is we received our new contracts on Monday and I am getting a 3% raise and health insurance costs went DOWN. I can't tell you how long I went without a raise but with increased health care costs in my previous school system.
So...I may be working hard, but I appreciate the compensation.

Haven't seen the horses since Sunday...I will post a short little video of our ride in a little bit.

All you talking about plants and gardens. I have one plant...it was given to me when Dad died last year. I can't remember the last time I watered it...I better check on it when I get home.

HP- Inhave a good feeling about this job...hang in there.
Celeste...how are you holding up? Having been through the loss of my Dad recently, I know the emotions you are going through. Hugs to you.
Nicker...are Blue and Jay related?? (Show throwing!). 
Sue...you inspired me to pull out some old riding photos. Now, keep in mind that my old photos are only 6 years old since I have only being riding that long...but in this one, you will see how NOT to position your foot in the stirrup. :shock:
No wonder I kept coming off. How horrible...
This was a horse named Cadillac that I took lessons on for a while.


----------



## corgi

This is a picture of me and hubby on the horses we thought we would end up leasing or owning, but the owner wouldn't keep up with their farrier needs and they ended up being lame more often than not...we loved these guys though.
I was on Lucky, and hubby was on Silver. It is because of Silver that he fell in love with Paints and why we now have Blue.:lol:

This was taken in 2010.


----------



## corgi

And lastly a short video of our ride on Sunday. Isabella is learning to tolerate Blue and there was almost no ear pinning. She wanted to keep up with him and ride side by side. Success!


----------



## Roadyy

I see the toes were still down in the Lucky Silver photo. lmbo.. I had a bad habit of that too when I started riding and couldn't figure out why I kept ending up with the horn in my gut or lower every time we stopped fast. My thighs were getting a serious Suzanne Summers workout trying to keep a grip though. lol I'll watch the video later. It's blocked on work link.


----------



## corgi

Oh yeah...I didn't get the "heels down" message until after I came off a 2nd horse and broke ribs right before I got ISabella in 2012. Our current BO and all the trainers at our barn would yell out to me "Ladona, Heels Down" no matter what I was doing or where I was. It got to be so embarrassing that I learned to keep them down so they would stop yelling! It worked! My heels are down now. LOL


----------



## Roadyy

I was on my way back from my second day of riding fence and 3rd day on a horse with my great uncle when he finally got tired of me slamming all over his horse. I was 12 years old and he was laughing the first day then called me a slow learner. I started paying attention to things that were hard or uncomfortable around the ranch after messed around til I could figure out the better way. Took me the whole first summer of doing most things slower, but the next summer I was able to almost keep up with him. Of course he was 54 years old then so I don't know if he just slowed down to enjoy conversation with me or I was picking it up that well. He was born on that ranch. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Ladona, love the video! Yup, heels down is something I'm getting solidified in my head, hopefully...even w/my canter attempt I remembered to do that, thinking "better keep my heels down or I'll go flying into space!" lol.

Gotta find my old pic of my GSD that SueC requested, if I still have it, but did take a phone pic of my only pictures from the past: 11 years ago, my first school horse Pluto (of the Pluto Lippizan line). He was very good with me, wish I'd had an instructor that had TAUGHT me. I know, now, that I only stayed on top of him successfully because HE knew what to do & took care of me. In this pic, I was talking to my best friend taking the pic. Have no idea what I was pointing at, but Pluto was listening anyway. He was high-schooled. Imagine my amazement when when day I was in a group class I by accident put minute pressure from my right leg on his body & he did a perfect sidestep (sidepass?)! Pluto had been retired from Ft Logan Military Cemetary (pulled the cassons) & became a school horse. Beautiful old guy, special in my heart. Forgive the glare, didn't take it out of the frame.


----------



## tjtalon

Btw, now that I know better, I think my stirrups were one hole too long.


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Btw, now that I know better, I think my stirrups were one hole too long.


Maybe two. Anyhow, too long.:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, I dug quickly thru my pics that I packed when I moved. Yup, the Liberty Belle pic got tossed. It was a very painful time & long ago. Good thing is, in that bag of pics, I think I can toss the rest too!


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> You may want to consider exchanging the iodine in your first aid kit for something like betadine or chlorhexadine. Iodine is extremely caustic, so it certainly gets rid of bacteria, but it also can damage tissue and delay healing. Not to mention it hurts like a b*tch on an open wound!! Hope Jay heals up asap, and how frustrating to keep losing shoes. :-(
> 
> Oh, any time you want to get your gardening fix on, let me know and I will get the guest room ready!!
> 
> :lol:


I looked tonight, it what I used is a 10% iodine solultion comparable to betadine. Like they use in hospitals as a preoperative wash.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in, before food & bed;

Wanted to ask MR: how's the Elephant Ear plant doing?

'Nite all. (My schedule is getting weird again, since dept losing 3 employees. I can keep my Mondays off anyway...for now.) I want another job.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today has been a nutty day.

Started out fine, with my packing for the ride this weekend. Then I got a call from my SIL saying she just found Kermit (the little mustang) kicked in the face and wasn't sure if his jaw was broken. Needless to say I dropped what I was doing and rushed over there. She had the vet on the way and the vet had said to give some banamine, but we had a heck of a time getting it into him! Which as silly as it sounds, was actually a good thing because as soon as he saw Gina coming with the syringe, he clamped his jaw shut so tight we had trouble getting the syringe in.. so that is much better than a broken jaw! Vet came and with sedation was able to get a look into his mouth and verify no broken jaw, teeth ok, just puncture wound where teeth went through his cheek. Ouch!!

Went home and did some more packing, then got Dream tacked up and went over to meet Gina and Christine for a ride. Dream seemed a bit sluggish to start with, but she perked up when we got with the other horses.. but then she was not quite right going downhill.. but seemed ok when I got off and led her. Got back on for the flats and she was fine.. but then on the way home she was just not moving right downhill again. I wound up getting off.. she wasn't lame, but she wasn't right. 















































*sigh* Have a call into the vet to come pull blood for a Lyme multiplex.. :sad:


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Quick pop in, before food & bed;
> 
> Wanted to ask MR: how's the Elephant Ear plant doing?
> 
> 'Nite all. (My schedule is getting weird again, since dept losing 3 employees. I can keep my Mondays off anyway...for now.) I want another job.


Have not planted the 2 bulbs yet, got a bit cool at night again.
They ain't worth nothing if cold out.
They appreciate 75+ on the temp scale.

I am now propagating aquarium plants in one of my ponds.
I will also use the other 2 ponds when a little warmer.

I'll get some pics when more annuals fill in.

My daughter had all four wisdom teeth pulled at the hospital today.
She is not a happy camper at the moment.

Corn is Growing.
Night All:


----------



## Blue

Yikes!

Iodine. When I was little and a child had a sore throat it ws common practice to swab the throat with tincture of iodine. I complained of a sore throat one time and miserable all over. So naturally my mother got a swab and coated my throat. I thought I was going to come out of my skin, but didn't dare cry. Naturally I told her how much it burned, but I was to just be tough and get well. That would teach me not to get sick right? Turned out I had strepp and that iodine just about pealed the membrane right out of the throat! She got a stern look from the doctor but that was a different time. To this day, I won't use it for anything!

Wisdom teeth. Oiy Va. All four at once? :shock::-( Hope she feels better soon.

I don't have any pictures of me riding in the past. Wish I did. I had a beautiful gray appy named Angel's Patches. I traded a car of my Dad's for her and her brother when I was in H.S. Man, she was fast!, but very mean. She had been abused and burned with cigarettes. A looker though. At first my Dad was pretty upset over the loss of his station wagon, but about a month later we heard that the engine blocks broke and the engine dropped on the highway. Karma right?


----------



## Happy Place

DH came with me to feed the last couple days. He has such good instincts! Today, when we called the horses, they came running. I actually saw Nike's canter for the first time. I think he is starting to feel better. He still has a pretty heavy coat. Even Buster is still shaggy, so I am not overly concerned about that.

DH fed Buster and had a dressage whip with him. He backed him off with a slight tap on the shoulder when he was getting pushy and low and behold, Buster behaved! Then when Buster finished and started to come for Nike, I just pointed to him and said no and it kept Buster away. I think we are on to something. Taking the lead! They got a fresh bale today and it looked pretty good. After the grain, they all wandered back and were head down in the hay.


----------



## Blue

Happy, I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> DH came with me to feed the last couple days. He has such good instincts! Today, when we called the horses, they came running. I actually saw Nike's canter for the first time. I think he is starting to feel better. He still has a pretty heavy coat. Even Buster is still shaggy, so I am not overly concerned about that.
> 
> DH fed Buster and had a dressage whip with him. He backed him off with a slight tap on the shoulder when he was getting pushy and low and behold, Buster behaved! Then when Buster finished and started to come for Nike, I just pointed to him and said no and it kept Buster away. I think we are on to something. Taking the lead! They got a fresh bale today and it looked pretty good. After the grain, they all wandered back and were head down in the hay.


Perfect! :clap:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

NOt much to report. Havent' heard back from the farrier, so still shoeless. :-x But....I am still riding this weekend, just not horses. This is our bi-annual ATV ride. 

Keep your fingers crossed that my mother's DH can keep an eye on the troops. Seems like I always come back to something..:-(

For cuts and scrapes, I also love BluKote. Have used it for years. That stuff works wonders.

Great nostalgic pictures all. 

MR, I had my 4 wisdom teeth extracted when I was like 17. I came home from my appointment looking like a chipmunk and my 'boyfriend' at the time had made me rabbit/squirrel stew. :shock::? I guess it was a nice thought.......:think: but not really good timing. Was another sign....I should have ditched him sooner! LOL

Have a happy FRIDAY all!


----------



## Roadyy

Happy, great that your DH is helping with Buster and Lou. Sounds like he gets it and does it.

Dawn, sorry to hear Dream is still not 100%. I hope the ride this weekend is a grand one and that mustang heals quickly.


MR, good to see you and hope DD isn't in much pain long. If it gets to bad then turn your back and let her coat the pain with a little corn. lol


MN17, sorry the shoeless Jay Jackson is having to wait longer for a vet. Hope your quad weekend is a blast.

I keep Horse Medicine around for open wounds of serious nature, Corona for minor wounds and Betadine.


Worked on the trailer til 10pm last night and doesn't look like I worked on it an hour. Got 2/3rd of the gooseneck area insulated. Around left window around the front and to the right window. Of course I had to stop and go after feed, hay, portable AC and an easy up canopy. I still need to get another 15 15 breaker to go in the panel and a 30 amp plug to connect to the site power, but we will not burn up in the trailer. I coated my arms and hands down with baby powder before messing with the insulation so I didn't spend my weekend itching. 


I am actually hoping for a rain out so we can get a head start on the trip. They are an hour ahead of us so what is a 3 hour trip in reality will be a 4 hour trip by the clock. lol


Good Morning all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hey there, the vet recommended overreach boots for Jay, as that is what he seems to be doing to get those shoes off. :-( I guess that means he feels good....no longer short strided. :wink:

These have good reviews. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

Anyone these? Recommendations?


----------



## Eole

Quick check in to declare today: National Puppy Day! :lol:
Koolio, it's today, isn't it? Let us know how the coming home goes with the puppy. How long a drive?

PH, sorry about Dream being off. Hope it's not Lyme. Can they have a relapse? Ticks are a new thing to us in the past 15 years, and we have more than ever this year. There was a kid with Lyme in ER last spring, the first I've seen.

Have a great week end everyone. MR, Roadyy, NM, have a safe trip and lots of fun. I'm working every day for a week and have friends coming to stay over the week end. Black flies are out, so I won't miss riding so much.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm off work today and it is Victoria Day on Monday, so a long 4-day weekend. Yay!!!

Eole - today is Puppy Day!!

I pick up Lucy this afternoon at around 4:00. The breeder it's only about 30 minutes away, so an easy trip. We are so excited!!! I'm double checking our puppy proofing around the house this morning. Hemi, my Boston kindly showed me that keeping a flat of juice boxes in the pantry cupboard is not a puppy proof measure. After having to wash the sticky off all the floors and shampoo the juice out of the carpet, we are starting with a very clean and tidy house. LOL!

I found out yesterday that the other breeders I was considering are finally breeding this week to the New Zealand dog. DH still wants a brindle boxer, and loves the male from NZ, so we may end up getting another puppy in 4-5 months or so. We will see how we survive Lucy first. :lol: We have plenty of room for 3 dogs and Hemi is getting on in age. 

My cousins just called me last night and she is breeding her bird dog (some kind of pointer) this week, so she will have puppies in a couple of months. We laughed saying our lives are going to the dogs... Ina good way.

In horse news, DD and I took Sam and Himmy out for a hack last night. Sam is slowing down a bit, but seems to pick himself up once we get going. I'm trying to ride him for 3 shorter rides every week to get him in shape. He's still going pretty good for an old guy. He might have been a little slower last night because he has had a bit of a snotty nose on one side. Not enough to make me think it is an infection, but maybe enough to slow him down a bit. We are watching him closely for any other symptoms that might indicate an infection, but I suspect it is allergies. It's been very windy with lots of irritants in the air. Every day with my old man is a good day.

Himmy (Cheeky Pony) is doing very well. She loves going out and doing stuff and is such a good girl. It's too bad she is so small because she is a lovely little horse and very athletic. She loves hacking and trail riding, she's lovely in dressage and is a fantastic little jumper. It is going to be hard for DD to sell her. She was purchased as a project pony and so the intent was never to keep her. If she was just a little bigger, I think DD would hang on to her as her eventing partner. She will make some small woman or young girl a wonderful little show pony.

Since I am killing time until I go to pick up Lucy, I better make the most of it and get some work done around the house and the yard. Have a great day!!


----------



## Celeste

Here is the baby bird as of yesterday. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY7hMflbWM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Celeste! I just viewed your vid, that's a strong baby bird, must be keeping you very busy! Wondering if a starling or a grackle (magpie). I wonder how on earth it happened to be in the road...that's where you found your little pup, right? Dang, next thing is an abandoned 4 week old foal....!!!


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Wow, Celeste! I just viewed your vid, that's a strong baby bird, must be keeping you very busy! Wondering if a starling or a grackle (magpie). I wonder how on earth it happened to be in the road...that's where you found your little pup, right? Dang, next thing is an abandoned 4 week old foal....!!!


I might be wrong w/the pup-find, this thread gets so full, as much as I try to keep up, sometimes....:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

No, I'm right, puppy find-in-the-road was Celeste's.

Rick, have a very good trip, no vehicle mishaps.

Nicker, much fun w/ATVs!

HP, so cool on progress w/feeding & seeing Nike canter! All good...! Fingersd crossed for the new job prospect.

Phantom, hope the cheek-hole mishap will be no problem & that Dream will be ok & good to go.

Second Eole on National Puppy Day! Tracey must now be very busy w/that new girl, lol! A new brindle guy in the offing! Oh..wow..

Tomorow is my "Friday", tg. Talked to my Chief today. W/out going into details, I've enlisted his help w/thinking of "forward" for me.

'Nite all....


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Wow, Celeste! I just viewed your vid, that's a strong baby bird, must be keeping you very busy! Wondering if a starling or a grackle (magpie). I wonder how on earth it happened to be in the road...that's where you found your little pup, right? Dang, next thing is an abandoned 4 week old foal....!!!


 
Or some ones "past the use by date" ex husband :lol:

That bird has a problem its being hand fed and potty trained by a human.
Celeste you do remember they descended form raptors and the such like. Soon it will be your arm going down its throat. But what a great watch dog, a raptor. 

Still completing legal work but getting very close now. could be scheduled for August hearing Back went out yesterday before the drive home from Auckland. Fill of pain killers that aren't working.:-x


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> Or some ones "past the use by date" ex husband :lol:
> 
> That bird has a problem its being hand fed and potty trained by a human.
> Celeste you do remember they descended form raptors and the such like. Soon it will be your arm going down its throat. But what a great watch dog, a raptor.
> 
> Still completing legal work but getting very close now. could be scheduled for August hearing Back went out yesterday before the drive home from Auckland. Fill of pain killers that aren't working.:-x


Stan:shock:Get some sleep. Glad legal stuff is close. Get some sleep. Take care of YOU, you:shock:


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> Or some ones "past the use by date" ex husband :lol:
> That bird has a problem its being hand fed and potty trained by a human.
> Celeste you do remember they descended form raptors and the such like. Soon it will be your arm going down its throat. But what a great watch dog, a raptor.


I'm glad these guys aren't orphans. They are black vultures. The babies are in an old building on our place. I also got a pic of the mom waiting in a tree. My daughter and her friends actually watched them hatch.


----------



## Koolio

*I love Lucy!*

Lucy is in the house! And what a sweetheart she is. She fussed a bit in the crate on the drive home but quickly went to sleep. When we got home she had a big play in the yard, met Hemi, ate a big supper, had another run in the yard and is now sleeping on my lap. She loves to run and be outside!

Here is Lucy!










Kisses for the kids...









I'll post more pics soon. Most of what I have are blurry because she's been having so much fun.


----------



## Celeste

Lucy is adorable!!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh Lucy! Happy Puppy Day!


----------



## tjtalon

And what a beautiful boxer face, looking forward to Stan's comments...when he wakes up from the nap I told him to take...!


----------



## Happy Place

I got the call today. Second interview on Wednesday. I will take a "technology" test and do a 20 minute lesson on peer pressure with 7 or 8 7th graders. I got this!

We caught a fox trying to get our Chickens this am. We are now down to 11 chickens 
 threat removed.

Nothing new on the horse front. Nike's still my sweet boy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

"I Love Lucy Too" cute critter! 

Well I don't think a camping commentary will be in order Sunday evening.
Chance of rain Saturday & Sunday, staying home to work around the house.
It could change but wisdom teeth and such, you know.

To all who ride, enjoy!

Corn is growing, I just basically got home from DC.
3 stops on the way home, I am tired tonight.
No alarms for the morning, rest! 
An evening of TV and watching the fish.

Everything at work has been falling apart lately.
I am excavating at least 50' of warehouse floor due to collapsed cast piping.
Go figure! It could become more.
Temporary drains and plumbing issues.
At least it's not the homestead this time.


----------



## Happy Place

Lucy is beautiful! She is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - congrats and good luck on your next interview!

Celeste - that baby bird is adorable! Have you figured your what species it is yet?

Stan - do look after yourself! I hope your court case resolves quickly.

MR - sounds like a crummy day at work. I hope your weekend is better.

Good night all. "G'night everybody"


----------



## Blue

Koolio, Adorable! Congratulations!. Can't wait for more pictures.

Celeste, that baby bird looks strong already. Good job! Hope all continues to go well. What do you plan to do when it's older?

TJ, Have a good Friday!

Stan, I feel for you my friend. Pain meds don't often work on back problems do they? I still say Ibuprofen 800's and a shot or 2 of whiskey. Does wonders. Maryland could probably help you out there.

Happy, you got this! 

Worked late tonight closing the store, then gotta open tomorrow morning. Ugh.

'Night all.


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> HappyPlace - congrats and good luck on your next interview!
> 
> Celeste - that baby bird is adorable! Have you figured your what species it is yet?
> 
> Stan - do look after yourself! I hope your court case resolves quickly.
> 
> MR - sounds like a crummy day at work. I hope your weekend is better.
> 
> Good night all. "G'night everybody"


Looking for a court date in August. We are playing chess at this time

Like the pup same looking dog as the one I posted a million back. Same ears flopped back I used to nurse him and fold the ears in place in an attempt to train them. It did not work.


----------



## Stan

*just a thought*

*As she sat by him, he whispered, his eyes full of tears, "You know what? You have been with me all through the bad times. *

*When I got fired, you were there to support me. *

*When my business failed, you were there. *

*When I got shot, you were by my side. *

*When we lost the house, you stayed right here. *

*When my health started failing, you were still by my side... *

*You know what Martha?" *

*"What dear?" she gently asked, smiling as her heart began to fill with warmth. *







*"I'm beginning to think you're bad luck."*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::shock:
Wife's mother has passed and we have the will. She left every thing to her son. Not a penny or keepsake for her daughter. I feel like challenging the will. considering the father passed first and I doubt he intended his daughter to miss out. She has been traveling 500 ks each week for the past 16 months to look after the old lady. 60 yr old son who never left home gets the lot. I am some what annoyed for my wife.


----------



## Celeste

Stan, your wife really got screwed over on that. I would be furious.

I have no idea what the bird is. As far as what we will do with it, it just depends. Ideally, it will be able to be rehabilitated and released. I hate having a wild bird stay in a cage all its life. For now, all I know is that he is eating, growing, and pooping.


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> *As she sat by him, he whispered, his eyes full of tears, "You know what? You have been with me all through the bad times. *
> 
> *When I got fired, you were there to support me. *
> 
> *When my business failed, you were there. *
> 
> *When I got shot, you were by my side. *
> 
> *When we lost the house, you stayed right here. *
> 
> *When my health started failing, you were still by my side... *
> 
> *You know what Martha?" *
> 
> *"What dear?" she gently asked, smiling as her heart began to fill with warmth. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm beginning to think you're bad luck."*
> 
> 
> Wife's mother has passed and we have the will. She left every thing to her son. Not a penny or keepsake for her daughter. I feel like challenging the will. considering the father passed first and I doubt he intended his daughter to miss out. She has been traveling 500 ks each week for the past 16 months to look after the old lady. 60 yr old son who never left home gets the lot. I am some what annoyed for my wife.


Stan, that's horrible for your wife. I would feel like challenging too. More legal business and I'm sure you've had your fill by now. Condolences.

I may have to use that joke pretty soon. :lol::lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, that was an awful thing to have happened to your wife. besides the money aspect, she must feel very hurt, too. Just beyond rotten.

HP, glad you caught the fox in the act. Fingers crossed for you for Wednesday!

MR, hope you have a good "at home" weekend.

Celeste, hope we get more pics of the baby bird! My sister has been FB posting pics of baby robins hatching. Mom Robin built a nest on top of her ladder right beside the back door! She said the bird ignores the dogs but flies into the tree when Amy comes out the door, then comes back when she goes outside.

Tracey happy weekend with the new pup, she sure is cute. Love that face!

Gotta go get dressed & get to work. Am super tired from the week, will be glad to get home tonight.

Later all...


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Stan, that's horrible for your wife. I would feel like challenging too. More legal business and I'm sure you've had your fill by now. Condolences.


Stan, since you already have a good lawyer, maybe you should go for it. Your late mother-in-law was no doubt manipulated into signing that will.


----------



## Happy Place

Stan- I am sorry for your wife. Family can be funny under stress.

Nike has been on Sr feed for a week. Is it my imagination or is he starting to fill in a bit? I'll try to get better pics tomorrow. The first is from last week, the next is from tonight.


----------



## Happy Place

One more about two weeks ago


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Stan- I am sorry for your wife. Family can be funny under stress.
> 
> Nike has been on Sr feed for a week. Is it my imagination or is he starting to fill in a bit? I'll try to get better pics tomorrow. The first is from last week, the next is from tonight.


He IS filling out, from the looks of your pics! Even his topline is higher...and he looks happy


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> He IS filling out, from the looks of your pics! Even his topline is higher...and he looks happy


And his ribs aren't showing so much...


----------



## tjtalon

HP, excuse the question, as is "newby", but his rear right pastern seems so steep. Is that the angle & is actually very normal? Just asking because 2 of the Arabians Janice has around have trouble in those areas, both back hooves. Just a question, thanks for any education.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Tracey*, so happy to hear puppy days are finally here!! I love Lucy too 
How exciting it would be to get a second Boxer puppy!! 

Cheeky Pony sounds so interesting, do you have some pictures to post? 

*HP*, wonderful news about the job!! Good luck on your next interview!!! 

Very good that you found out what was getting your poor hens and fixed the problem. 

Nike does look a little better, but it is hard to tell from the different angles. 

*Celeste*, the baby bird is adorable, but those vulture babies are fabulous, thanks for sharing! 

*Nathalie*, How is the pretty mare doing? 

*Roadyy*, looking forward to seeing pictures of your ride, and the trailer progression too! 

*Stan*, bad news about the will, that is beyond mean! :evil: Is there any chance the son that inherited everything is the type to share? Sometimes that happens, but it is much more common for a lot of family fighting over wills. 

*Nicker*, sorry about Jay's shoe trobles, but can't feel bad he is over-reaching so well! I had a similar problem with a wonderful gelding I used to have. He was my heart horse, and i still miss him. But while his feet were growing out, he was pulling shoes out in the pasture! So I put some rubber bell boots on him, and he would come in with them upside down and his front shoe pulled off!! :? So, fixed that by wrapping the bell boots with silver duct tape...he got nicknamed Spaceman by the other boarders! hahahaha

*HP*, you seem so cheerful lately, must be all the horse-breath  hope your job gets a bit easier too. 

*PH13*, so sorry to hear Dream has had a setback. :-(


----------



## Happy Place

TJ I think it's just the way Nike is standing. I looked at some other pics and his pastures look much more normal.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ I think it's just the way Nike is standing. I looked at some other pics and his pastures look much more normal.


Thanks HP! I thought as much, but had to ask


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste: bird is gonna be huge!

Stan: cannot believe about the will, with all your wife has done.. you are certainly due a break.

Koolio: Lucy is too cute!! I am sure everyone was in love instantly.

MR: sorry no riding this weekend, but I bet the rain was welcome. or did it not rain since you decided not to go? :wink:



Eole said:


> PH, sorry about Dream being off. Hope it's not Lyme. Can they have a relapse? Ticks are a new thing to us in the past 15 years, and we have more than ever this year.


There is much debate about just what Lyme can and can't do. A lot of research is leaning towards it being able to "hide" in the body and go dormant until the immune system is compromised, then flare back up. Others feel that each time is a new illness caused by a new infection. Personally, I have known several people who had Lyme disease that continue to have issues YEARS later and only ever found one tick.. so I certainly think this is the case for Dream. Will see what the bloodwork says, but something is going on and its nothing good. :-(


Just got in from a super fun weekend. Will have the story and pics and video to come later, need to get all the cleaning done first!

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

My cousin has been fighting Lyme disease for more than 20 years. It ruined her health and ended her riding career. She was a pro Saddlebred trainer and coach. Most days she doesn't have the strength to stand in the ring for an hour lesson. She has gone through phases that affected her speach and thought processes. Thank god she is passed that aweful time. Be careful with ticks, please!


----------



## ASLacey

I had so much fun on my boy this weekend ... and after twenty something years, for the first time in a very long time, I did the bareback thing!

Sunny was the best boy ever ... I realized just how much balance I don't have anymore ... but we survived!

I love this boy!


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> MR: sorry no riding this weekend, but I bet the rain was welcome. or did it not rain since you decided not to go? :wink:


Welcome rain, knocked the pollen down a bit.
It was riding heavy in the air lately.

DD recovering from wisdom teeth issue, all is good.

Corn is Growing.
Jungle Thrives.

Memorial weekend I am off on Friday.
Need to convince wifey that DD doesn't need to go to school Friday.
Exams all week but not on Friday.

Night All:


----------



## Stan

*rain and colder*

I know I rubbed it in a little when you were all covered with snow. Well I probably annoyed more than one or two so I thought I would cheer you all up.

Its been raining off and on now for 4 days and the temp has gone to 16 to 20 through the day when the wind is not blowing.

Over the next couple of weeks it will cool and get down to 12 degrees with a high of 15 and stay around there for a month or two. I'll up date on the weather from time to time however its expected to be 18 degrees tomorrow. Might get a suntan. 

Cheers all and enjoy your warming weather.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Quick pop in in to say our weekend was a good one!

Farrier tonight for the missing shoe!

Have been reading, will catch up with you all later!

Have a happy Monday!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, congrats on the upcoming 2nd interview. Glad Nike is taking in the feed well and staying well mannered. Glad you got the fox too.


Tracey, glad Lucie is transitioning so well and enjoying her new home.


Lacey, glad you got a good bareback ride in.

Stan, get well soon and sorry about will.

MR, hope this weekend is better for you.



I did not make it out of the county Friday evening. We got everything and everyone loaded up then hit the road about 5pm. Stopped up at the truckstop 2 towns up and where we turn off the main hwy and decided to check out a humming from the engine I kept hearing. Turns out my Fan clutch is going out so instead of risking driving 170 miles there and 170 back we turned for home. 

New clutch is $100 so I'll wait til last week of this month to buy it and a new power steering pump which has been ready to go out too. Figure since I will have it torn apart I mine as well kill two birds with one stone.


Good Morning All.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning everyone!

Nicker, glad to hear you had a good weekend! Hope jay keeps on his new shoe after he gets it.

PH, how is Dream?

MR, good on the short work week. Hope your DD gets Friday off from school.

Nice pic, ASLacey! I've enjoyed the few times I've been bareback (albeit on Spirit, who is TWH, who's walk I enjoy anyway). Bareback sure does remind me to keep my heels down 'tho!

Going out to Janice's today, keep working on the 2nd room of the tack shed, then see how it goes. Would like to get out Spirit for a solo walkabout, still thinking of asking for the arena.

Kinda hoping Janice has her 10am (new) student on the new QH Friday. Would like to get a peek of what he looks like in motion & how he is w/a new rider on his back.

Later then...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It is a holiday here today, Victoria Day, also known as May Long Weekend. The sun is shining and the temps are rising again. We had frost the night before last.

Yesterday was a busy day! We rented some sod cutters and took out a plot of sod for the vegetable garden, I transplanted the sod to tidy up the excavated dirt around the barn from when it was built two years ago. DH tilled the garden spot while DD and I ran the tractor, quad and trailer back and forth to the manure pile to get some old composted mature and and soil for the garden. I think it is near ready for planting today. I also did some mowing around th large spruce trees and made collars for over 25 trees in the back yard so I can weed whack around them without causing damage. Things are greening up nicely and the yard is looking good. Today, I will plant my seeds; carrots, beets, radishes, beans, and peas. If I get to the greenhouse, I may also pick up some strawberries, mint and chives. My FIL and grandmother recommended growing potatoes straw. I may give that a go too. In early June, when the risk of frost is over, I'll buy started plants and put in tomatoes, zucchini, cantelope, and watermelon. Typically we get a good harvest having such long days in the summer.

Dad and I got a schooling ride in on Koolio and Himmy in the pasture. Both were very good and I got flying changes on Koolio again. We need to work on the other direction, but it is coming. I plan to ride today too, maybe out for a hack.

Lucy is settling in well. She's a sweetie and learns very fast. She does not like to be alone though and makes a huge fuss when in her crate. We have to work on that. We left her alone in the laundry room yesterday while we were outside to help her get used to that. Tomorrow when we are all back to work, that's where she will go. She wasn't a happy camper! Gotta work on that today too!
She had a good night last night and slept soundly in her bed on the floor next to my bed. We can hear her get up when she needs to potty and can take her out. Hemi, my Boston is unsure and a little cranky around her. She doesn't have good dog to dog social skills yet so he is her drill sergeant and teacher. He did cuddle up to her for a short time yesterday.

I hope everyone has a happy Monday!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*, Have a fabulous day! Take a picture of Friday (the horse) too if you can. 

*Roadyy*, sorry y'all missed your ride, but it would not have been good to have the truck break down on the road with everyone on board. 

*PH13*, looking forward to hearing about your wonderful weekend! 

*Koolio*, Boxers HATE to be alone!! Poor Lucy must think the kennel is a prison. She will adjust though.

My dear sweet Beau was so upset when I was gone, I got a second Boxer, Tasha, thinking that would help him. Oh boy was I wrong...instead of one Boxer following me everywhere; I had two of them following me everywhere! :lol:

Your garden sounds wonderful, but the thought of frost still in June, wow. 

Yippee on the flying changes!! WOOHOO


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> I had so much fun on my boy this weekend ... and after twenty something years, for the first time in a very long time, I did the bareback thing!
> 
> Sunny was the best boy ever ... I realized just how much balance I don't have anymore ... but we survived!
> 
> I love this boy!


HOORAY for you! You both look wonderful. My Chivas is so round I am sure I would go right off the other side if I tried riding bareback, lol. 

My balance is definately getting worse too, not sure if it is possible to improve it...


----------



## Celeste

I went for a 1.5 mile solo ride today. I went on the dirt road rather than through the woods trail and the flies were WAY less of a problem. My girl was very good. She has never ridden solo for any distance to amount to and I was very proud of her. It started thundering before we turned around, but it was a long ways away. 

Only those who have followed my threads realize that this is a big deal; an old fat half crippled woman and a Psycho Princess going on a peaceful, quiet, solo ride!

Since all my riding partners have become scarce, it is ride solo or not ride. I hope to gradually go farther and farther each time.


----------



## Freebird

*Hello!*

Hi all - is this forum still active? I am new to the page, and decided this is a great place to start as I don't really see an introduction page.

I am a "new again" owner... I was raised with horses, but it has been 30-ish years since I have owned. I volunteer at a local Rescue (yes, a real, above board rescue), and have adopted a yearling Paint. I came across this group in a google search of "yearling training", so figured why not join.

Good to "meet" other owners & hopefully find (and share) some great information.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Celeste, I'm impressed! And sounds like you had a good ride...

Rick, I'm sorry about the canceled trip. Hope you get the truck back up to par soon. Next rip is a'comin"...

Tracey, dang you were busy! Lots of productive work for sure. I don't know anything about boxers, but I guess any puppy is going to cry while learning to be alone. Does sound like boxers are "special" about it, tho, in reading AA's post just now.

AA, no pic of Mr Friday today, but HorseMonday soap is upcoming here in a minute (popcorn made, Eole?!)


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> Hi all - is this forum still active? I am new to the page, and decided this is a great place to start as I don't really see an introduction page.
> 
> I am a "new again" owner... I was raised with horses, but it has been 30-ish years since I have owned. I volunteer at a local Rescue (yes, a real, above board rescue), and have adopted a yearling Paint. I came across this group in a google search of "yearling training", so figured why not join.
> 
> Good to "meet" other owners & hopefully find (and share) some great information.


Hi Frrebird! Active post?:lol::lol:Sometimes it's so active we can hardly get a word in edgewise, then forget what we just said not to mention forgetting who said what. Welcome!


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Hi Frrebird! Active post?:lol::lol:Sometimes it's so active we can hardly get a word in edgewise, then forget what we just said not to mention forgetting who said what. Welcome!


Hi! 

Thanks for the welcome... I can definitely relate to the forgetting... :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I forgot to forget something one time. Such an annoying memory.


----------



## tjtalon

Drove out to Janice's in a constant drizzle, not raining hard but rain nontheless. I got there as she was going out to feed & dug into the 2nd set of shelves & stuff on shelves in the back room of the tack shed, cleaned the windows, vacuumed up dead flies & live moths. Next Monday I'll pull out the saddle racks & attack the floor behind & underneath.

Janice's new student: Janice tried to call her because of the rain (not good for a just-beginner lesson & first time for a student but only had home#, not the cell#. She got a call a bit later; the student had come to the house door & knocked, but because of no answer, she went home (she didn't know to come find Janice down in the pens). All good 'tho, apparently she can reschedule just about any time & it was still raining.

I was going back & forth in the rain to the pump while cleaning. Janice said I could get a horse out for a lesson & gave me my choice. It's been so long (Feb 2) since I've been on for a real lesson, so I chose Bailey (Janice said new guy Friday has a bumpy trot & after not being on for awhile, might not be a good thing).

We didn't have a whole lot of time, by that point, as Janice had a Dr's appt at 1:30p to get to. I got out Bailey while she got out the tack & her grooming bucket. Gave her a quick brush up, got her tacked (oh, how I fumble w/that girth...) & we headed to the round pen. It had stopped raining & pen was suprisingly dry, so all ok.)

Bailey was all happy because of the cool weather. Free lunged her (did better this time, am learning; only "mistake" was in trying to turn her direction w/the rope & not getting a bit in front of her w/body language). Released her as soon as saw the lick/chew & got her motioned forward to me. She got a little confused, looking to me then to Janice, not sure who was to be paid attention to at that point, but Janice stepped back & got her to come to me & we walked around to go get the reins hanging on the fence.

Got her to the mounting block. Janice said "square her up". Read dumb-blank-"huh?" on my face. Janice showed me how to pull back a bit on the rein for the foot needed to go back. Cool. Learned something very new.

Part II in a minute, so comp doesn't eat this post...


----------



## tjtalon

Good lesson. As mentioned, Bailey was all fired up & feeling good (have never ridden her in that state before) so was barely into a walk when she started trotting. That's when the fun began...got a quick reminder 'shorten those reins! She has to have some contact! (have gotten too good on "soft hands"; no such thing, but I had her too loose & free to "let go""). Did that, kept going...

Bounced. A lot. Good grief, I've ridden her trot before...
I hear "you're leaning in your stirrups, you're leaning forward, sit on YOUR BACK BUTT!"
I listen, I adjust, I'm having FUN, but dang...bounce bounce bounce....

Oh, there I got it! For a minute...

What the...

Janice directed me to the middle, put a lunge line on Bailey & explained that not only was she raring to go anyway, but with my high energy (I was so happy to be on!) she was like "okay, let's GO!!"...but, with the length of time since I'd been on (her) my body with all it's past injury tightness kinda "forgot". I said I was kinda frustrated since I figured I could just get right back on her at the same place where I got off...sitting her trot, pretty darned well!

A bit frustrated but not unhappy at all. On the lunge, we worked on trotting w/the various air-punches. Got set down in the saddle well a few times before I bounced again. Grrr...

At the lesson's end, Janice said to just walk her around a bit but she took off again. She so needed to just GO. I headed her to the fence, saying "Janice, just come get her, I'm done". Whew.

It HAS been awhile. Took me a couple minutes to gather myself to dismount & when I did got a brief leg cramp & was a bit wobbly.

GOOD lesson 'tho!! Janice said that for the first time she saw me really ride with energy & confidence (& reiterated that that contributed to Bailey's "let's go!!" because Bailey thought I was ready!) There it is then. I dismounted & just held Bailey's head for a minute. She even let me kiss her nose (Janice said she got all soft & closed her eyes...this is not a cuddly horse).

Got her all untacked. Gave her a brush & combed out her mane & tail really well. Janice was ready to go up to the house & wanted to walk up w/me, so she shouldered my bag & took my plastic shopping bag containing my mud boots (so I wouldn't have to come back for them) & I took Bailey to her pen, unhaltered her & gave her her cookies.

Next Monday I'll get out there around 830am, attack the tack shed work, then can get out Spirit for "play". Janice has a 11am lesson appt w/a young girl.

I've kept kind of a "horse journal" to just say what happened, but today I looked back so I could list today (in red) for "Lesson#... Today was Lesson #37. In the scheme of things, with my schedule, Janice's schedule, ColoWeirdo weather, & whatever....I've learned an incredible lot in 37 lessons. Yes, in two years at the end of this month, but WHAT a two years! With the above listed & what I've had to deal with/overcome/understand etc in the past two years....

I think I deserve....

I was going to say a gold star, but in the interest of the horse, if I was one: "Cookies NOW. Thank you for the fresh hay tonight & for the fresh water. Now...don't come up behind me & surprise me or I will kick you. Good night.."


----------



## tjtalon

Rick I meant "next rip" not "next rip". You've had enough rips. No more rips.


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Rick I meant "next rip" not "next rip". You've had enough rips. No more rips.


TRIP I meant TRIP:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Freebird

Welcome. Yes very good site. Good people here. Anything and everything discussed. Of course, never a dull moment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Freebird said:


> Hi all - is this forum still active?


Well ain't that a funny statement. :lol:
Active is usually it's 1st, last and middle name.

Welcome Freebird

Pronounced "Lynyrd Skynyrd" I loved the 70's.
freebird - Bing Videos


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Hey Freebird
> 
> Welcome. Yes very good site. Good people here. Anything and everything discussed. Of course, never a dull moment.:thumbsup:


Ellen my dear where have you been?

Good Evening All:


----------



## tjtalon

I did forget to add: when getting Bailey to the round pen past the nice fresh grass; round pen is just opposite of her stall. She proceeded to strongly get ahead of me, thinking she was going home.

Stopped her & rounded to her front, tapping her chest to go back until I went forward, telling Janice walking behind: ""If this is the only thing I do today, I won't let her get away with this".

Dang. 

Me & Miss Bailey walked then quite nicely to the round pen gate.

Hah.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Hey Freebird
> 
> Welcome. Yes very good site. Good people here. Anything and everything discussed. Of course, never a dull moment.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the welcome!  I like never a dull moment!


----------



## Freebird

Maryland Rider said:


> Well ain't that a funny statement. :lol:
> Active is usually it's 1st, last and middle name.
> 
> Welcome Freebird
> 
> Pronounced "Lynyrd Skynyrd" I loved the 70's.
> freebird - Bing Videos


Hi Maryland Rider - yep, pronounced Lynyrd Skynyrd... my hubby is a musician, our last names combined equal Freebird, and my horse has two bird markings... kind of a no brainer to name her - well, keep her barn name from the Rescue. Rock on!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome Freebird!!* 

Did you say you had a paint foal? It was 3 pages back, hard to remember. lol. but pictures, Freebird, we need pictures!!! 

*Dear Ellen*, what has been happening?? 

*TJ*, Wild HM today!! It's hard to relax and sit deep when you and Bailey are rarin' to GO! You have come a long way, and are doing GREAT! 

*Celeste*, so glad you got a ride in today! What happened to all your riding buddies? 

My Boxer male is 12 yrs old today!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAU!!* Going to celebrate Friday I think, take him to McDonalds for hamburger, fries, and a vanilla cone 

His very first birthday, all his doggie friends from the Kennel Club came over to help him celebrate. We had hotdogs and baked beans with vanilla ice cream for desert. The dogs had naked hotdogs and ice cream! There was a "puppy pool", lots of squeeky toys, and agility equipment. Everyone had a blast.


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *Welcome Freebird!!*
> 
> Did you say you had a paint foal? It was 3 pages back, hard to remember. lol. but pictures, Freebird, we need pictures!!!
> 
> Yes... I have a Paint yearling. Is it even possible to upload pics on a message? There are 3 posted under my name... I feel like a new mom, I want to show her off!


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, I haven't signed on in a week or so - it was fun reading everyone's posts.

CELESTE - wow, I am impressed; solo ride, and I am laughing out loud - I describe myself the exact same way you do "old fat crippled woman". I don't ride a Psycho Princess, but darn close, an old very-spoiled (Just purchased by me) gelding.

Everyone, I'm pretty new on Horse Forum and I'm feeling like there must be a better way to get around the site. Is there a way to set my page, so that it opens up to this discussion thread when I sign-in? AND....when I want to make a quick comment about someone's post - when I hit the QR button - it takes me clear down to the bottom of the page, so am I actually posting just under the person I want to respond to, or am I writing a brand new post? Any help greatly appreciated.

For those of you who remember, I am the one who bought the "kid safe" (ha) gelding--brought him home, perfect gentleman in the arena--and what I thought was a SNIT outside the arena. Well, as you all know--after much contemplating and talking to the gal who sold him to me as a "kids horse" - I did decide to keep him. And we are getting on a bit better. Yesterday, in the arena - perfect as always, then I headed out the arena walk-thru gate, got 1/2 up the hill and he realized he was alone.... - and he started his little spoiled brat I wanna go home stuff. So I cut across the hill, did my best to keep him calm and close to a walk on the way down--when we got pretty close to the arena gate--he had a full-blown temper tantrum (I almost came off), once I got him half way under control, I took him back in the arena - and trotted and loped circles, until he was a bit more tired, then I took him back out the gate to stand and rest in the exact spot he had his temper tantrum. Spoiled brat!
Saddling, I'm still having to have my husband saddle him for me, but he is getting better--I think he realizes that being a stinker around here doesn't get you turned loose ha ha ha
I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GREAT WEEK!
Horses are just the best aren't they - I am feeling so good, and so much stronger (mentally) just riding again.


----------



## Freebird

*"Baby" Pics...*

I think I figured it out. Excuse the mud... it's been raining for a week & a half, I can't keep her clean to save my life. :shock:


----------



## Topper

Freebird - what a cutie! She's beautiful!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to the 26th Annual Glass Ride CTR. This ride is located in central PA on the property of the hosts. The entire extended family - 3 generations - takes part in the activity. Its like going to spend the weekend with family you don't get to see often but wish you did! DH was taking George and I was to ride a horse for a couple friends.

Got there nice and early Friday and set up camp. Went for a quick pre-ride to get to know the horse, Sarge, and to make sure stirrups were adjusted, etc (I was riding in Sarge's saddle versus one of my own). Sarge is an amazing horse: he's Rich's Decade Team partner and he likely has more distance miles than I do! At 18 he is still going strong. Here I am with Patti (Rich's wife) riding Wynne (who Rich actually would ride the following day):











Saturday started with an hour-long rain shower, luckily before it was time to tack up. That wasn't too bad in terms of the ground - settled the dust nicely - but it made the humidity insane. The weather is still abnormally warm, so the humidity was not welcome. It was already in the 70s when we started on trail at 9am. 

I went out with Rich (Sarge's dad) on Wynne, my DH on George and another friend Sallie on her lovely gelding Ivan. Sallie is freshly back in the saddle after a battle with cancer last year, so it was _fantastic_ to share trail with her again. The trails at this ride are tough but fun, but the heat added to the challenge. There is over 4200 feet of climb in the 25 miles!






































The temperature was 88 and the humidity was brutal by the time we got to the midpoint hold. Competitors were dropping like flies as horse's couldn't make pulse in time or riders decided their fun meters had run out and they didn't want to go back out again. Sarge was super fit and not phased at all by the heat, easily making pulse and passing the vetting. Soon enough we were back out on the second loop.







































Sarge finished the ride with flying colors. We rode in the pass/fail division, meaning no placings.. but the manager told me Sarge would have won it all had we been in the scored division. But we were there as a training ride so we accomplished our goals.







Found out this will be the last year for the ride, so very glad not to have missed it!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Freebird said:


> Excuse the mud...


What mud, my horse gets his only bathes in the river when I'm on board. :lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> This weekend, DH and I went to the 26th Annual Glass Ride CTR.


PH13 it is awesome that you and your husband both ride.

Wife, daughter and myself ride, really cool to have a family thing going on.


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> Freebird - what a cutie! She's beautiful!


Thank you! She's a sweetheart too.


----------



## Happy Place

Saw an interesting herd development today. Buster finished eating first of course. He came over to Nike who was about half done and just stared at me, ears forward. Normally he would try to run Nike off, this time he didn't. He stood near, very calm. Then he got a bug in his ear and reached over to do a full on face rub against Nike's rib cage. All the while Nike munched away, not a care in the world. I did notice at the hay bale Buster had the prime spot and Nike was sort of an outsider. He decided it was better to come to me for some scratches than to push in for hay. The other two don't keep him out, but he does stay to the outside.

Feed question. Buster and Lu have been getting about 2 cups of sweet mix (yep, the cheap stuff at TSC) just to pacify them while Nike eats. It's sweet and carby. could that small amount make Buster hot? BO doesn't know that I am feeding the other two, I just do it to keep them happy while Nike eats. I am running out of the cheap stuff, so I will have to buy some tomorrow or Wednesday.

Speaking of Wednesday, I make a poster that the kids in my interview will finish. I also came up with a role play and an ice breaker. I only have 20 minutes but I always feel like more is better than running out of things to do. The other part of the interview includes a Microsoft test. Good lord. I can use Word well, but I am still pretty basic with Excel. I better hit up some tutorials before Wednesday!


----------



## ASLacey

Ooops ...

Today, I sent a horse ad via text to my 'horse" friend with a photo of a gorgeous, chromed out mare ...

My comment was: I wish she were taller and had a penis!

Unfortunately, I ACTUALLY sent it to a non-horsey friend in error ... she was totally confused and may think I'm very strange now!!!!

Sigh ... horsegirl problems!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Feed question. Buster and Lu have been getting about 2 cups of sweet mix (yep, the cheap stuff at TSC) just to pacify them while Nike eats. It's sweet and carby. could that small amount make Buster hot? BO doesn't know that I am feeding the other two, I just do it to keep them happy while Nike eats. I am running out of the cheap stuff, so I will have to buy some tomorrow or Wednesday.


Two measuring cups of feed is insignificant to a 1000 pound animal. It is just a treat. There is no way it will hurt them. It is a good way to make friends though.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> What mud, my horse gets his only bathes in the river when I'm on board. :lol:


Isn't that the way you wash some kind of yellow stuff off of your jeans too?


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> Freebird - what a cutie! She's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird, your filly is so pretty! Of course you can't keep her clean...she has 4 white stockings! She is a big girl too for a yearling! NICE. 

g'night all, I am very tired and want to go to bed on time for once.


----------



## Blue

Hello everybody! I still keep getting the nights at the store, but I won't complain. I've got a job.

Too much going on to respond to all of it, but I read and enjoy! Welcome newcomers! Yes! This thread is active and never-ending. 

Ellen, good to hear from you again. Hope all is well with you.

Puppies! Good rides! Flying lead changes! O my! Please know that I think of all of you and when I get home at night and husband is already asleep, I sit at my computer and catch up.

Family drama continues, but we really don't even care anymore. There have been a few added attractions, but nothing a glass or two of wine late at night won't fix. Distance is the key right? And not answering your phone helps too. 

Pictures everyone, pictures.


----------



## Stan

Never leave a boxer alone, even with another dog, it will entertain its self.
Trampus was left at home with my partner of the times dog. I arrive home and am greeted at the door with rubber all over the place, and this little king Charles spaniel running around depositing bits of rubber in every nook and cranny in the house.

I followed the trail up the hall to the end bedroom and was greeted by the boxer on the bed sitting in the middle of a very large hole he had made in the middle of a 6 inch thick foam rubber mattress.

He was happily tearing chunks of rubber and dropping it over the floor for the little dog to deliver all over the house.

I could see the smile on his face. Boxers do smile and their eyes light up at the same time.

Never leave a boxer home alone they will entertain themselves. Teach them how to use the remote.:lol:

That was just one of the ways Trampus entertained himself.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Isn't that the way you wash some kind of yellow stuff off of your jeans too?


It's also the way he cools off spider bites & bee stings...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Busy, busy here. Reading when I can.

Had the farrier demo last night for RS. Oh....my....gosh.....it was phenomenal!!!!

Then off to my barn to reshoe Jay. 

More stories, but no time. 

Take care everyone.

RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning everyone. waiting on survey of property and termite bond this week, and hopefully can have closing next week, or maybe the week after. 

Very curious to see what my appraisel shows. Last time I had the house appraised it was before the economy tanked, but since then I've made lots of improvements. Oddly enough, the appraiser did not ask lots of Q's, like age of furnace or a/c. 

But he took a lot of pictures! 

Have a good day!!


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning All


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I see yall are into everything these days. Good to see so much activity. Myself and I have been doing some real soul searching. While talking one day K mentioned that with my problems she doubted I would make it out of the forest if anything ever happened. Well, of course, that stuck in my mind:shock:. Could I be fooling myself about riding. I have wondered why many of the horse people around here have asked me to ride, but just never made the actual effort to do so. Blood thinners, artificial knees and osteoporosis. I have thought and thought and maybe I have the right combinations to consider staying on the ground and off the trails. I don't know. I had rather have the keys taken away. If I could ever get comfortable riding, I would have a way to get around. I remember one day in Moulton, a guy was drunk and riding his mustang around town. Another time, a very serious bearded man with a cowboy hat was riding down the street with the traffic and then along the storefronts. Great horse totally calm wow why can't I find one like that. I love my mare. She is so sweet, but I have to say plain and simple, she spins or does 180's and if it is bad enough, she bolts following spin. I know I can't stay with that and if I am right, the fall could do me in. How do you deal with a horse that does that? I really think that she is scared, and not being bad. I watched several videos on youtube addressing the problem, but they were seasoned horse people. Sorry to unload like this. I guess that's one reason I have been so scarce. I hate whining and making yall have to read it. But, I am so down I just have to make contact and try to deal with the situation or get my mind off of it. Well, atleast I don't feel so alone now. Thanks for listening. I really don't know what I would do if I didn't have this thread.

Another gulp or two of coffee and off I go to feed my kids.

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

Hey all, currently reading page 2621 and catching up on people's thoughts and adventures. 

I've been unable to log on nearly a week! These are the main things that took up my time:

Last Tuesday (DH's morning off) we had to track down our three biggest steers who were loose with the whole herd in the 8ha big pasture backed by 50ha of bush to hide in, as they were supposed to be going to the regional cattle sale. They weighed 600kg apiece and with the winter coming, we needed to get their weight off our seasonally waterlogged pasture, plus give the other six extra feed over winter and spring.

I woke up rather dubious, as I'd not seen the cattle for nearly a day. But, there they were about half a kilometre out from the house, and I attracted their attention by hallooing and rolling a round bale out of the shed. They literally galloped in, with plenty of handstands and bucks along the way. Our driveway is securely fenced, and it was an easy job to let the biggest four in as they were the ones with a commanding position of the gate - then I shuffled Batman back out with the others, whom I was also feeding on their side of the fence.

(Batman was very lucky that Sergeant Pepper and Stripe pipped him at the post weight-wise - and the Pirate was always going to, he was enormous. Batman is my sweetheart out of this lot of Friesian steers - he just likes people, and he comes up to me to hobnob and get his ears scratched. There always seems to be one like that. Last time it was Wills, when we had a small group of Angus. He was 850kg when we sold him at age 3 and a gentle giant. I used to sit leaning up against his front leg when he was chewing cud and we'd just chat.










That was Wills above, about a month before we sold him. He was magnificent.)

Anyway, the current lot a few months back:










That's (left to right) Sergeant Pepper, Pythagoras, Spot, The Pirate, Bonny Prince Charlie and Chevron, with Stripe, Tiny Tim and my lovely Batman not in the photo. All of them were named after their markings. (Our six new calves are Murray Greys and their colourings dictated a coffee theme for their names.)

...back to Tuesday: We let the three big steers have a good feed of hay while we waited for the milk truck to pass out to the dairy and back (we didn't want to have our steers on the public road at the same time as this huge tanker doing 110km/h). By 10am it had gone and we walked the big boys out the gate and up the road, to the cattle yards on the neighbour's place about 1.5km away. At the end of our property there is a bush track that can be taken parallel to the road and that was a far less stressful place to drove cattle! Which we did, by the way, on bicycles. You can walk next to them when the cattle are placid and you can outrace them if they start running.

The droving went well until the cattle were supposed to cross the road and go down the neighbour's driveway. One of us was stationed to stop the cows running past the gate, the other herding them from behind. So they got to the road and decided to turn left and run home again. 300m later I had them (my road bike does over 40km/h and the cattle do not) and turned them back. Brett has called Robyn (one of the cattle yard neighbours!) on the mobile phone to ask for help at the gate, and with her assistance we soon had them going where they were supposed to, and munching nice oaten hay in their yards.

Noel (a professional cattle farmer) took them to the sale with three of his older bulls, and his Limousin Bull apparently fell in love with our steers on the way to the sale yards (but they weren't in the same partition of the truck, they had their own space).

Harvey Beef bought them at $1290 each, which was above the median price for dairy steers. Prices are up 40-50 cents a kilogram this year, because of the demand created in part by reduction in supply due to BSE (Mad Cow Disease) in various countries. Harvey Beef exports 70% of its beef, and currently the US is a big customer. So, there is a small chance that we might actually literally be feeding some of you, or at least someone you know, with our organically grown, grass-fed beef.

After herding these guys to the neighbour's place, I had to finish sealing the guest wing floor with an awful, solvent-based sealant. If I get cancer, this will be why... and as I worked my way out of the corridor, the fire truck picked me up to help extinguish a deliberately lit fire that was burning farmers' fences down the road. (I've been a Volunteer Fire Fighter since last year, Brett for over 20 years. He was at work so I was on the truck.)

Wednesday I was at work, doing hydrotherapy with a lovely girl with cerebral palsy. The rest of the week I frantically house-cleaned and baked and cooked for a *three-day exchange with my parents*. I drove down on Saturday, they came down on Sunday to hobnob with the horses and go sight-seeing while I babysat their stable.

And there was *no internet reception* up there!!!

So I have catching up to do. Meanwhile, you have my novel! ;-)


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Sue...you inspired me to pull out some old riding photos. Now, keep in mind that my old photos are only 6 years old since I have only being riding that long...but in this one, you will see how NOT to position your foot in the stirrup. :shock:
> No wonder I kept coming off. How horrible...
> This was a horse named Cadillac that I took lessons on for a while.


I loved all the photos!  Only riding six years? You seem to be blessed with naturally good posture. I'm 180cm and have to always remind myself not to stoop (from dealing with the world beneath me, designed for shorter people :rofl. The heel thing is minor. I like the way you sit on a horse. You're relaxed and happy, not tense, and your Pilates-approved posture sure helps!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Great pics, Ladona, love the video! Yup, heels down is something I'm getting solidified in my head, hopefully...even w/my canter attempt I remembered to do that, thinking "better keep my heels down or I'll go flying into space!" lol.
> 
> Gotta find my old pic of my GSD that SueC requested, if I still have it, but did take a phone pic of my only pictures from the past: 11 years ago, my first school horse Pluto (of the Pluto Lippizan line). He was very good with me, wish I'd had an instructor that had TAUGHT me. I know, now, that I only stayed on top of him successfully because HE knew what to do & took care of me. In this pic, I was talking to my best friend taking the pic. Have no idea what I was pointing at, but Pluto was listening anyway. He was high-schooled. Imagine my amazement when when day I was in a group class I by accident put minute pressure from my right leg on his body & he did a perfect sidestep (sidepass?)! Pluto had been retired from Ft Logan Military Cemetary (pulled the cassons) & became a school horse. Beautiful old guy, special in my heart. Forgive the glare, didn't take it out of the frame.


What a beautiful horse! Was he the one you wrote about in that poem you shared with me when you were consoling me about the loss of my old mare a year ago?

Thank you for digging out these photos. And to everyone who is, it help me get to know everyone better to see their "historical" stuff! 

Will keep my eyes peeled for doggie photo if you can find an untossed one.

PS: The Spanish Riding School ride in ultra-long stirrups!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Here is the baby bird as of yesterday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HY7hMflbWM&feature=youtu.be


 Looks like you'll get the bird through, Celeste!

Do you know if it's male or female?

Does it have a name?

Love the update!


----------



## Freebird

Stan said:


> Never leave a boxer alone, even with another dog, it will entertain its self.
> Trampus was left at home with my partner of the times dog. I arrive home and am greeted at the door with rubber all over the place, and this little king Charles spaniel running around depositing bits of rubber in every nook and cranny in the house.
> 
> I followed the trail up the hall to the end bedroom and was greeted by the boxer on the bed sitting in the middle of a very large hole he had made in the middle of a 6 inch thick foam rubber mattress.
> 
> He was happily tearing chunks of rubber and dropping it over the floor for the little dog to deliver all over the house.
> 
> I could see the smile on his face. Boxers do smile and their eyes light up at the same time.
> 
> Never leave a boxer home alone they will entertain themselves. Teach them how to use the remote.:lol:
> 
> That was just one of the ways Trampus entertained himself.



Same goes for Boston Terriers and big shepherd mix things... they help themselves to snacks along with entertainment.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen can you find a trainer to work with you and Angel? Can you find a place to take lessons? I would not give up if I were in your shoes. Riding and horses mean too much to me. Find a safer way to fo it.


----------



## corgi

SueC said:


> I loved all the photos!  Only riding six years? You seem to be blessed with naturally good posture. I'm 180cm and have to always remind myself not to stoop (from dealing with the world beneath me, designed for shorter people :rofl. The heel thing is minor. I like the way you sit on a horse. You're relaxed and happy, not tense, and your Pilates-approved posture sure helps!


Awww...thanks Sue! You made my day.


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> Looks like you'll get the bird through, Celeste!
> 
> Do you know if it's male or female?
> 
> Does it have a name?
> 
> Love the update!


I don't know what species the bird is or what sex it is. I told my husband that I think that it is a male. He asked why, and I answered that it is always demanding that somebody bring it something to eat........... :lol:

I try to take some more video and pictures tonight.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like we may have found a cheaper place to move and be able to keep the horses on property. It's small, but the lot they are on now at the boarding barn is small too. It's a 3/2 1950 sq ft double wide mobile home on 1.5 acres. The previous owners had 2 horses on it so they approved us having ours on it. I will be saving $900 a month just on my end and $1600 between me and MIL. We go to put the deposit down this evening then give 30 day notice where we are so we can move in at end of June/ 1st of July.

I celebrated by adopting a 10 year old mare from a friend. She has been sitting out in the pasture for a couple of years since her husband died and the granddaughter stopped coming to ride her. She is tired of seeing her without a job and has seen what I have been doing with mine. She will stay where she is, but I will pay for feed and care. I have been smitten with this mare since before I got horses down here. She wouldn't even let me walk out into the pasture to mess with her because she knew I would take her. I was leaping out of my skin when she called and asked if I was still interested in her. I will go out and work with her

My mistake was telling my wife about her and showing her pictures. She is wanting her now because she wants a mare and this mare is gorgeous!!!!!!!!

See for yourself.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I think that you need to store that mare at my house........


----------



## Roadyy

My wife has been blowing my phone up wanting to know when we can go see her. I told her I had her moved to a top secret lair way up high in a basement where she would never be able to find her.:lol:


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, sorry about the truck troubles. That mare is spectacular. How many horses will you keep on your land? Will you have access to trails or have to drive? (only asking because it might give an advantage for Celeste in the mileage race... )

Freebird, welcome! I think this is the busiest post of Horse forum, I just read 6 pages to keep up. Your filly is very cute.

Topper, glad things are improving with the new horse. Stay safe...

HP good luck on the next interview, you'll be a star! 

TJ, great HM story. You are not the same person as 2 years ago. Horses change us.

Ellen, I hope you find a way between your love for horses, your fears and your safety. Take care and please hang around and share your thoughts with us.

Koolio, that's the cutest puppy, Lucy is adorable. 

Celeste, you and PP seem like a different team this year. Do you think it is the ground-arena work that helped? Or just time and experience? Good work! That's a funny looking birdy. Can't wait to see what kind of bird it is.

AA, the New Girl is still very nice. That's her name for now.  I had a ride outside property, alone, on the main dirt road, around the lake, back through the woods (including 2 ditches to cross). She is a star! She is more cuddly than my other horses. She also has a strong personality, starting to show up. We are getting to know each other, it's fun.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen can you find a trainer to work with you and Angel? Can you find a place to take lessons? I would not give up if I were in your shoes. Riding and horses mean too much to me. Find a safer way to fo it.


HP 

I would, but no one can afford the insurance for training and teaching. All candidates around here have gone to the wayside. K got paranoid about being sued and had me sign a liability waiver. My Angel is not going anywhere. She will stand at the mounting block without any question. Everyone except yall have given up on me. I am not giving up on Angel. She is not going anywhere where she might be in danger. I have unloaded several hundred bales of hay in the past and can do it now. I love just watching her out there. What I don't understand is, why do people want me to sign waivers when I don't see anyone willing to do the same for my benefit. Is it wrong to question.? Just seems a bit out of balance:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

I have to haul out to the trails to ride where I am now, but will have all the back roads to ride at the new place so I should seriously rack up on the evening mileage like MN17 does. I will still have to trailer to the big trails, but will be half the distance from them that I am now.

The new mare is very green as in she was a rescue from a breeding farm where she was very underweight. I will have my work cut out for me or my wife will if I slide back and let her take her. lol

I sold the last mare that came from a brood farm because I couldn't get on her. I could get the saddle and bridle and work her til I was give plumb out, but the second I put a boot in the stirrup she would erupt with me. Perfect ground manners, but I couldn't get on her. I'm not letting this darlin get away!!! 

I will only have 4 on the property with us Eole. I know that is too many, but they are in a small area now so not much difference in their eyes.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, those waivers are just some people's policy. The only way that you could successfully sue somebody for a riding accident in Alabama or Georgia is if you willingly or intentionally put someone on a horse or in a situation that was dangerous beyond the normal risks of riding. That is the way our laws are set up.

You are not going to have much luck suing anybody if you fall off of your own horse. Likewise, if they claim to be a trainer or professional, and they fall off of your horse, they won't have luck suing you.

Just sign the waiver. It's not really worth the paper it is written on except to make them happy. 

I won't give up on you Ellen.


----------



## Roadyy

Yea YEA!! What she said!!


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> Freebird, your filly is so pretty! Of course you can't keep her clean...she has 4 white stockings! She is a big girl too for a yearling! NICE.
> 
> g'night all, I am very tired and want to go to bed on time for once.


Thanks, Anita -- those stockings are part of what made me fall for her. I'm in Nebraska, it will dry up in a month and stay bone dry until January. 

She was 12.1 when we measured her two weeks before I brought her home from the rescue... she had a 12.3 Arab gelding yearling and a 13.3 Friesian cross yearling for pasture mates, so she looked pretty small then... however, now that she's been in her own stall for feedings where I board, she's shot up quite a bit. She's looking a little "butt up" and ribby this week, so I'm thinking we are in another growth spurt. What I thought may be a 15 hh horse could be bigger... perfect for an out of shape, short "old" woman. :-o


----------



## Eole

> I will only have 4 on the property with us Eole. I know that is too many, but they are in a small area now so not much difference in their eyes.


 Too many horses? Is that even possible? :lol: I was asked WHY I was getting another horse, well, because... I can!  Since you work with your horses regularly, I don't think it's too small a place. They will get plenty of exercise. I find it's more complicated managing manure on smaller lands though, machinery-trailer storage etc. 1.5 acres gets filled pretty fast.
Pictures?


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> What a beautiful horse! Was he the one you wrote about in that poem you shared with me when you were consoling me about the loss of my old mare a year ago?


Yes, SueC, he was. Indeed a beautiful horse & I had fallen in love-at-first-sight; "OH! A Lippizan!" No one had to tell me his breed, I knew it on sight, as had spent a great deal of my later childhood (& years beyond that, always interested) reading about the breed, ever since reading "Airs Above The Ground" (actually reread the thing recently, having ordered it on Amazon several years ago. Interesting little novel, really, although at the time in childhood I remember skipping the "boring" parts to get to any mention of the horses!). Will always remember Pluto.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> *I won't give up on you Ellen*.


Celeste 

Thank you cause that's what really matters.

Ellen


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Looks like we may have found a cheaper place to move and be able to keep the horses on property. It's small, but the lot they are on now at the boarding barn is small too. It's a 3/2 1950 sq ft double wide mobile home on 1.5 acres. The previous owners had 2 horses on it so they approved us having ours on it. I will be saving $900 a month just on my end and $1600 between me and MIL. We go to put the deposit down this evening then give 30 day notice where we are so we can move in at end of June/ 1st of July.
> 
> I celebrated by adopting a 10 year old mare from a friend. She has been sitting out in the pasture for a couple of years since her husband died and the granddaughter stopped coming to ride her. She is tired of seeing her without a job and has seen what I have been doing with mine. She will stay where she is, but I will pay for feed and care. I have been smitten with this mare since before I got horses down here. She wouldn't even let me walk out into the pasture to mess with her because she knew I would take her. I was leaping out of my skin when she called and asked if I was still interested in her. I will go out and work with her
> 
> My mistake was telling my wife about her and showing her pictures. She is wanting her now because she wants a mare and this mare is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> See for yourself.
> 
> View attachment 642330
> 
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> 
> View attachment 642346


Oh, she IS gorgeous! What markings! Congratulations on finding a place for you & yours AND the horses...& $$$ saved. happy for you!:lol:


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Looks like we may have found a cheaper place to move and be able to keep the horses on property. It's small, but the lot they are on now at the boarding barn is small too. It's a 3/2 1950 sq ft double wide mobile home on 1.5 acres. The previous owners had 2 horses on it so they approved us having ours on it. I will be saving $900 a month just on my end and $1600 between me and MIL. We go to put the deposit down this evening then give 30 day notice where we are so we can move in at end of June/ 1st of July.
> 
> I celebrated by adopting a 10 year old mare from a friend. She has been sitting out in the pasture for a couple of years since her husband died and the granddaughter stopped coming to ride her. She is tired of seeing her without a job and has seen what I have been doing with mine. She will stay where she is, but I will pay for feed and care. I have been smitten with this mare since before I got horses down here. She wouldn't even let me walk out into the pasture to mess with her because she knew I would take her. I was leaping out of my skin when she called and asked if I was still interested in her. I will go out and work with her
> 
> My mistake was telling my wife about her and showing her pictures. She is wanting her now because she wants a mare and this mare is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> See for yourself.
> 
> View attachment 642330
> 
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> 
> View attachment 642346


She's gorgeous - and looks to be in great shape too. I would be the same as your wife, being all antsy to bring her home. My hubby was never a horse guy - he's learning quickly that they are like potato chips - one is NEVER enough. Two years until we get an acreage, and then I *will* have two more, so hubs and daughter can ride with me! Or, I will have two to ride while I'm still training Bird.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole;7476026
TJ said:


> Thanks, Eole, for the comment. I wonder how you see change in me & what this is that you see (just curious), as we can never see ourselves as others see us (no need to respond to my wonderment, as Just that comment is a boost to me, much appreciated, gives me courage to continue!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> Thank you cause that's what really matters.
> 
> Ellen


Ellen: don't give up on yourself.


----------



## Topper

Roadyy, she is GORGEOUS !!!!! What a lucky find for you! WOWEE !!!


----------



## Koolio

Freebird said:


> Same goes for Boston Terriers and big shepherd mix things... they help themselves to snacks along with entertainment.


I am doomed! I have a boxer puppy and a Boston Terror :shock:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all! Gosh so much going on.

Roaddy, so happy for you and your family! LOVE the looks of the mare. HOw is MIL?

TJ, sounds like a really nice HM. Proud of you for not beating yourself up over anything! :wink: Just enjoy the ride.

Koolio, what an adorable pup!!

HP, good luck tomorrow! Knock'em alive!!

The weekend turned out really nice for our ATV trip. WE got in about 85 miles. We girls know how to haul a**! LOL Weather was warm for once, the trees were so green, and the spring air was fantastic!

LIke I said earlier, we had the farrier visit. He did such a FANTASTIC job! the kids were super behaved and attentive the whole entire time. He really knew how to get them involved and interested. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Had to have a little CTJ meeting with PIper tonight. Somehow she got loose and started chasing Rainn. :-x I finally got her attention back. So....we spent a good 1/2 hour 'pretending' to chase a horse, and everytime she took a wrong move, she got in trouble. Didn't take her long to figure out what I wanted. We started with the short lease and progressed to the lunge line. That gave her a little more freedom to 'chase', but by then she pretty much knew that was a no-no. Each time I called her to 'come' she got bombarded with love and reward. The last maneuver of 'move' the horse, she literally laid down. A BIG reward for that!!

Poor Rainny.....I told mom to check on her tonight to make sure she didn't have a heart attack. LOL I did give her some lovin' prior to me leaving....without PIpes of course. 

This training will have to be mandatory and strict for a while. I can't have her chasing. This dog is still in some respects giving me a run for my money. Such a stubborn thing. DH and DM laugh....b/c they say I deserve it b/c I am so dang stubborn.....:-x humph.....stubborn my rumpus-roastus. LOL I"m German....what do you expect? :rofl::rofl:

Speaking of PIpes tho, she was phenomenal while we were at camp. She has the patients of Jobe, and will sit on the long line while we sat at the fire. Maggie wouldn't do that, nor did she get a long with other dogs. Pipes is good about that too.....each are/were very different.

Here are a couple pics of our trip. Another of Jay's new overreach boots. Bought the bright ones incase he loses them in the field. Farrier says he'll trim him a little different next time since he overreaches.

Stan, so sorry about MIL and all that stuff.....that sucks! 

Eole, sounds lik you are having fun!

Celeste, I need to go back and check out that video I guess....everyone is raving about it!

Have good evening all.


----------



## ASLacey

My husband, Hollywood did "something" to his knee golfing on Sunday ... I just gave him a rubdown with Sunny's Absorbine Gel ... I love my two old geldings!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just to clarify what I was doing with Pipes tonight was teaching her to come when I called her 'off' the chase. So if she would take a step or rush toward the horse, I would call her to me. She needs to become instant, so if in the 'moment' she doesn't tune me out. 

It was funny how at the very end, when I was trying to get her to 'chase' and Rainn headed, at a walk, in a different direction, Pipes knew....not to chase and it's was just easier to lay down. LOL

It's a start, we have a long way to go...but she's not dumb....but it is an instinct, so....it's a toughy. We'll get there.

I tend not to spend quality time with her at the barn, as I am busy with the horses, but that is going to have to end. Her barn manners need MAJOR improvement, and it will take my time to do it. She's good in public, home and at camp. She's a montster at the barn! LOL


----------



## Happy Place

I am all set for my interview. I have activities to do with the kids and I brushed up on my tech skills. I have 20 minutes with the kids and then a 30 minute test. I am gonna crush this!

It went from 85 yesterday to frost warnings for tonight! The horses were full of themselves when I got there to feed. Nike's summer coat has little brown flecks in the gray. Love it! He still needs to finish shedding out. Here's a couple pics. First he is hiding behind the tree, then striking a pose! Last is my freshly mowed lawn. I think it would look nicer fenced, with a couple horses!

View attachment 642450


View attachment 642458


View attachment 642466


----------



## Happy Place

Grrr why do my pics come out upside down when I upload from my computer?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

HP, crush them girl! :wink:

Forgot to mention that I am allowed to do a RS summer program. This time they must write an essay, as there are limited spots. 

All of them are into ti....but One little one is so into it...and I know she has been for certain bitten by the horse bug. I secretly hoped she would write her essay, and yep, the very next day I had hers.....exactly as if I had written it!  

Yep.....she's got it. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Brief pop-in & good morning!

Much luck today, HP, you're gonna wow 'em!

Very cool on the summer RS, Nicker! Sounds like that one little girl is good-to-go dedicated. Wonderful! Impressive raining w/Piper; that herding instinct must be so strong.

Koolio, just barricade your entire house w/steel plates, that oughta puppy proof it..

"Frozen rain" predicated today, can you believe that?! Has been raining once or twice a day for 3 weeks. Feels more like late October around here than late May.

Gotta go get ready for work...later, all!


----------



## Roadyy

No decent pictures at the moment as the place is needing TLC. The previous tenants did not cut the grass and did a little damage to the inside. Stole the faucet off the shower tub in 2nd bathroom, broke a window in one of the bedrooms, couple of holes in the walls and built a fire ring in the middle of where the horses will be. The brush and vines are going to need cut down around the perimeter of the back yard and the privacy fence on 2.5 sides need attention. I am going to run T posts with electric tape around the property for the horses then help them work on the fencing afterwards. Main thing is cleaning up enough to run the fencing.

I'll be turning in a notice to the person we lease from now today.


MN!&, looks like a great trip and good luck working with your equally stubborn trainee.lol

HP you got this!!! I'm using a laptop so it's not a big issue for me. Now those using a desktop may find it a little harder to turn the screen over to view the pics. 

Ellen you know we got you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, I don't know exactly what has shaken your confidence so badly, but we believe in you. Maybe you won't go galloping off thru the woods anymore, but that doesn't mean you can ride your pretty mare around your yard and enjoy growing with her. 

Roadyy, very pretty mare! Hope everything goes well with your move. Lots of horses have grown up living in stalls, which is not ideal but they survive. Your horses will be a bit crowded but fine on a small lot. As Eole mentioned, the maintainance is the key. 

the place sounds like another of your many projects, lol.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> HP you got this!!! I'm using a laptop so it's not a big issue for me. Now those using a desktop may find it a little harder to turn the screen over to view the pics.


I enjoy reading about HP's Nike so much that I twisted my head clear over to see the pics!:rofl:

Rick, are you buying this new place? I wasn't clear on that, 'tho you prob'ly said one way or the other


----------



## Roadyy

Just another lease, but cheaper so I can build up my savings again. This move will wipe out the rest of my savings with the lease deposit and new power company deposit.

It's on well water and all electric so that will drop two bills off of me since this home has gas furnace and water heater. There is a large amount of shade so the electric bill shouldn't be too bad.

Wife just sent me pics she took while there to look at it and yes it is a project.

























This shed is in the front yard just in front of the left side of the trailer with enough room to pull a vehicle between it and the trailer.









Front yard looking out from the screened porch.









These are of the back yard and the biggest part of where the horses will be. That is a small dog kennel on the far left and a shed at the very back filled with fire logs. It has an extended roof off the back for cover as well. The well pump is just to the right of that so I will have to build a barrier around it for protection. The biggest part of the clean up will be behind the shed to the back fence. Chainsaw will get a decent workout.









That building with the white door is likely going to be Amber's hide away. The structure just past it was a chicken coop. I planned to demolish it to make more room for the horses.


----------



## tjtalon

At work...waiting for the guys to come back so I can get my car-for-the-day.

Looks good, Rick! Lots of work, from what you described, but I like the looks of it...love that screened in porch & the little hideway. Nice big trees. Good that you'll have the boys right there with you. Is that pretty mare close by to go see/work with?

Well...twiddling me thumbs...

Is it 2pm yet? Then I can go home, lol!


----------



## Roadyy

She is about 15-20 minutes from the new place. I figure to work with one of the boys every other day then go work her on the inbetween days. She will take some time just to get a trust built up while we are working, but I have no intention of letting her get away with anything as she gets to know me. I like to come out of the gate with teaching them that I am top of the herd dynamics. 

We will start with her giving up her feet. Last conversation was that she has gotten really bad about not giving to pressure to the point of stomping at those trying to pick them up so they have twitched her the last few times for the farrier.

I have dealt with that before and know how to slowly and safely fix it. Hopefully I will have more pictures of her this weekend.


----------



## Blue

:wave:
Hey everybody! I've had a drama filled week or so, but most of it is getting all straightened out. Sometimes if you just ignore an insect it goes away and sometimes you have to swat it, right? Well one got swatted, and others are crawling back to their gutters. Pretty sure they'll come back, but o well.

Property looks awesome *Roadyy*. *TJ*, great HM. You should really pat yourself on the back. *Ellen*, nothing wrong with finding your comfort level. Everybody else, I've read, just can't remember all of it. When I remember to do it I right click on that reply button and open a new tab, then I can go back and read, but I didn't this time.

I've been reading everybody, but just didn't have the time or energy to type. I've got 2 days off in a row! Yay! Working retail really sucks. Last week it ws 4 days before husband and I actually saw each other. Next week is better.

My daughters dog, Doc, I think I've told you all about him. Pit/Dane mix with serious knee problems. (irresponsible breeders should stop:evil Anyway, she loves that dog and he adores her. She saved up the money herself to get the surgery on one knee and in a couple months they'll do the other one and let her make payments on that one. He was supposed to go in for it next week, but the vet called and said the instrument they'd ordered for it and the technician were all available TODAY! and if she could get him there that afternoon (yesterday) they could do it now! YES! That just means he's on the road to recovery that much sooner. 

As it was a week early she didn't have the right days off, so I will pick him up today and "babysit" until she can come get him. That means I had to run out and buy one of those extra large dog crates as he needs to stay confined and as still as possible. Never assembled one of those things so I need to get started. The box says no tools required, hmmmm, I've heard that before.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Good luck on the recovery for Doc.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I'm actually a little impressed. This crate really is "easy-fold, no tools". I'm not easily impressed, but I actually did it in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Freebird

Hi y'all... just stopping by to say hey. Guess what? It's STILL raining here! Tonight is volunteer at the Rescue night for me & my daughter... I'm thinking forego muck boots for hip waders at this point. Urgh.


----------



## Happy Place

I had my second interview. It went very well. I enjoyed working with the kids. The AP said he liked that I started with an ice breaker to get the kids to know each other. There was nothing that I thought later I wished I had done or said. I gave them the new recommendation letter from my current principal and they say, "oh. we have already talked to him"! The Microsoft test was a joke. It was so hard! I got 100% on grammar but my spelling isn't great (isn't that why we have spell check?). The stuff on excel was mostly stuff I had never done. When I finished the director told me that this test was by no means a deal breaker. They just want to find out how comfortable I am with computers. She also told me that everyone they talked to had glowing comments about me. . She said "wow, you know a lot of people"! On my way out, I saw one of the kids and she waved and called out good luck! LOL nice kids. They are interviewing someone tomorrow and may have an answer on Friday. I sure hope so, otherwise it will be Tuesday before I hear anything.

I think I was stressed. I came home and slept for 2 hours! The sun is shining so I am off to the barn to groom my favorite boy. He has so much more energy, I am tempted to lunge him for a few minutes. I don't even know if he knows what that is! More later.


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful HP, sounds like it went really well! Excel can be learned, if you need it, right? Hope you hear something on Friday (unless they need Monday to confer & crunch...coming up with YOUR name, of course). Fingers way crossed for you!

I don't know if I mentioned, but at work we got 3 notices from the young guys; one is already gone, one has a week & a half to go, the other 3 weeks (my schedule will be weird again-as-usual, but my Sundays-Mondays are safe...for now). Chief has been interviewing for 2, one has already been filled for the guy already gone & NG has been in training (nice young man, another Marine, Afghanistan veteran). I think a woman has been accepted for the night shift opening, but I don't know anything about her yet.

Today I happened to meet the guy who may fill the shift where I'll work w/him on Fridays & Saturdays (it's a 4 day shift, w/2 12 hr sat-Sun, 3 days off, 3p-11p Mon). Older, looks like mid-50's at least (which would be nice to work w/someone who isn't a young man aching to go to a fire dept).

Interesting thing is: I had to go to the break room to get ice water (2 hrs after I figured interview there w/Chief had already ended & he & Chief were still in there. i started to walk back out, but Chief said it was ok, so got my water. Heard Chief tell him that he'd call him this afternoon after he'd talked w/assistant Chief & asked if he'd be home. Guy said "Yes, my wife will be home to get the phone & I'll be out shoveling horse s**t". Of course my ears flew forward at that & I said "Horse s**t is my favorite fragrance!" He said "Yup it is, 'the smell of life'! "

I said there's a lot of bull s**t around here, but horse s**t is way better.

Well...at least there would be something to talk about in off moments at work on Fridays & Saturdays! And since he's older, might stick around for awhile.

Done blabbing now, have to go do bills.


----------



## Happy Place

I'm really loving this gray horse! He's just a nice guy. I got a bunch of hair off, still more to go. I think the shagginess makes him look thinner still. His butt is filling out slightly. His new halter fits him much better.


----------



## Happy Place

He's still pot bellied. Should I get a fecal egg count and worm again if positive?


----------



## Eole

HP, sounds like you had a very good interview again. Fingers crossed that you get it. You sure did the best you could. Nike has a kind eye.

Freebird, try not to drown while volunteering at the Rescue. :wink:
If it may ease your pain, it was SNOWING here this morning, on the blooming apple trees...

Blue::wave: Hello to you too. I hope you see the end of dealing with family crap, not fun. Hang on and smell the horses... Good luck for Doc.

TJ, a new guy who likes the smell of horse poop? Has to be nice! 

Roadyy, I like all the trees and screened porch. You will make another landlord happy doing all the repairs, you're the tennant anyone would dream of. Until you get your own place. I hope you'll share your progress with your new mare, seems like you know how to deal with this. I think we can all learn from your experience.

Had a fall in the arena when "New Girl" spooked at something, little spook got out of hand when I tried to stop her antics which got her into more panic. I sat the tantrum a while, then bailed out. Sore but ok. It was very windy and cold. Got back on and kept on riding, many transitions to stop-go-stop, making sure she knows "whoa". 
I don't think it shook my confidence too much, but I need to plan how to deal with it next time. It's a bit against my survival instinct, but I think if she spooks and bolts, I need to push her into work rather than try to stop her, it really made things worse.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Wednesday Evening.
Happy Place--CONGRATS on rockin' the interview. Like everyone else, I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope you hear on Friday  and can go into the weekend celebrating!

Nickermaker, I love your new overreach boots and what a very handsome horse!

Roadyy-I really enjoyed your pictures; fixer-uppers are such fun. My husband and I bought a fixer almost 18 years ago and are still FIXING ha ha 

Eole, is your "New Girl", a youngster - I enjoyed reading your report. What caused her to spook?

Can't wait to read everyone's posts tomorrow. What a great group!


----------



## Freebird

Eole said:


> HP, sounds like you had a very good interview again. Fingers crossed that you get it. You sure did the best you could. Nike has a kind eye.
> 
> Freebird, try not to drown while volunteering at the Rescue. :wink:
> If it may ease your pain, it was SNOWING here this morning, on the blooming apple trees...
> 
> Blue::wave: Hello to you too. I hope you see the end of dealing with family crap, not fun. Hang on and smell the horses... Good luck for Doc.
> 
> TJ, a new guy who likes the smell of horse poop? Has to be nice!
> 
> Roadyy, I like all the trees and screened porch. You will make another landlord happy doing all the repairs, you're the tennant anyone would dream of. Until you get your own place. I hope you'll share your progress with your new mare, seems like you know how to deal with this. I think we can all learn from your experience.
> 
> Had a fall in the arena when "New Girl" spooked at something, little spook got out of hand when I tried to stop her antics which got her into more panic. I sat the tantrum a while, then bailed out. Sore but ok. It was very windy and cold. Got back on and kept on riding, many transitions to stop-go-stop, making sure she knows "whoa".
> I don't think it shook my confidence too much, but I need to plan how to deal with it next time. It's a bit against my survival instinct, but I think if she spooks and bolts, I need to push her into work rather than try to stop her, it really made things worse.



ick, I'll take the swampy rain over snow. I think the weather is making everyone ansty. We have a big temperamental Andalusian at the Rescue I won't even touch on days like this.... he doesn't like me when he hasn't been cooped up. I also gave up going to see my girl tonight - she's gonna be a booger tomorrow from being cooped up in her stall & run. I know what you mean about trying to work through the tantrums - frustrating but I know I need to do the same with Bird.

Have a great night!


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Wonderful HP, sounds like it went really well! Excel can be learned, if you need it, right? Hope you hear something on Friday (unless they need Monday to confer & crunch...coming up with YOUR name, of course). Fingers way crossed for you!
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned, but at work we got 3 notices from the young guys; one is already gone, one has a week & a half to go, the other 3 weeks (my schedule will be weird again-as-usual, but my Sundays-Mondays are safe...for now). Chief has been interviewing for 2, one has already been filled for the guy already gone & NG has been in training (nice young man, another Marine, Afghanistan veteran). I think a woman has been accepted for the night shift opening, but I don't know anything about her yet.
> 
> Today I happened to meet the guy who may fill the shift where I'll work w/him on Fridays & Saturdays (it's a 4 day shift, w/2 12 hr sat-Sun, 3 days off, 3p-11p Mon). Older, looks like mid-50's at least (which would be nice to work w/someone who isn't a young man aching to go to a fire dept).
> 
> Interesting thing is: I had to go to the break room to get ice water (2 hrs after I figured interview there w/Chief had already ended & he & Chief were still in there. i started to walk back out, but Chief said it was ok, so got my water. Heard Chief tell him that he'd call him this afternoon after he'd talked w/assistant Chief & asked if he'd be home. Guy said "Yes, my wife will be home to get the phone & I'll be out shoveling horse s**t". Of course my ears flew forward at that & I said "Horse s**t is my favorite fragrance!" He said "Yup it is, 'the smell of life'! "
> 
> I said there's a lot of bull s**t around here, but horse s**t is way better.
> 
> Well...at least there would be something to talk about in off moments at work on Fridays & Saturdays! And since he's older, might stick around for awhile.
> 
> Done blabbing now, have to go do bills.



I need coworkers who like the smell of horse s**t... I work in a funeral home, we sure have a LOT that smells worse! lol


----------



## Topper

Happy Place, what's the story on your gray horse? I'm new to the forum--so don't know all the history. Is he new to you? How old? I'd love to hear the details. Thanks for sharing pictures. I need to take some and learn how to post, so you all can meet my sweet furry-fuzzy horsefriends.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, he's looking better. Remember, in the cooler temps that we've all had this year it take a little longer for the weight to come on. Nike's eyes look good though so focus on his attitude. good job girl friend. Fingers crossed and good energy coming your way.

*Eole*, sorry about the mishap, but it happens right?

*TJ* & *Freebird*, horse sh** smells better than almost anything! Except apple pie and fresh bread.

Got Doc home today. He's so sad in his e-collar stuck in his crate. The good news is that daughter managed to get Thursday and Friday off so she'll have a 5 day weekend. she's going to stay here while we go to the cabin and fix the water line. It will be nice and quiet for both of them. Vet said the surgery went text book awesome and we're going to get the laser treatments to hopefully speed along the healing process. He's been so painful this is really exciting for us. Daughter was beginning to see why people are forced to put down their pets due to pain issues. Doc is young, only 2 years old, so prognosis is really good.

All of you wishing us well, a big THANK YOU!


----------



## Blue

Topper, yes you need to post pictures because its REQUIRED.:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

Beautiful mare, Roadyy, and the colouring is so striking!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I don't know what species the bird is or what sex it is. I told my husband that I think that it is a male. He asked why, and I answered that it is always demanding that somebody bring it something to eat........... :lol:


:rofl:

Do you guys have the expression "man flu" in the US?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Topper said:


> Nickermaker, I love your new overreach boots and what a very handsome horse


Thank you! When I bought him the seller told me he was the 'ugliest' on the lot....but a good one. I am proud of how he turned out...a little weight gain, and truly a wonderful 'momma's' boy! 

Got a nice little ride in last night through the back field. Had been a week since my last ride! :shock:

Felt good to be back in the saddle, albeit COLD! Good part of that was I got to wear this pretty horsey scarf I bought at EA. I decided, I spend a lot of time with the horses....I don't always have to look like a raga-muffin. 

BLUE, glad to hear the doggie=do did so well. 

Eole, glad you are only bruised. :wink: Yep I say, make her work out of it. Move her feet! 

HP, wouldn't hurt to have him fecal tested. Then you would know what to specifically treat for.

TJ, bills, bills, bills! Dear me lady....how many do you have? Seem like you are always paying bills! :lol::lol::wink:

Roaddy, nice looking place!


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen, I don't know exactly what has shaken your confidence so badly, but we believe in you. Maybe you won't go galloping off thru the woods anymore, but that doesn't mean you can ride your pretty mare around your yard and enjoy growing with her.
> 
> .


Ellen, I meant to say there is no reason why you CAN'T ride your pretty mare around the yard and enjoy growing with her. 

Every day, just get on her, and take one more step than you did the previous day.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, I agree with doing a fecal count. It's a little expensive but might look at doing a power wormer. Its given over a 5 day period. Then worm once a month for a few months to be sure. I will tell you what I was taught many years ago by an old school cowboy, yep my great uncle that taught me heels down, rotate chewing tobacco with the store wormer to keep them from becoming immune. He actually only bought store bought wormer once a year and just gave his horses a plug of chew every so often when he rode. His horses always kept a clean bill of health.



I talked to D this morning and will be going out to see Katie this evening. Of course a little sweat may be involved as she ask me to put her round pen back up so I would have a place to work Katie. 

Oh and DW is doing her very best to lay claim on her, but the best I would give in was to say I would change her name. I think her colors look like the morning dawn breaking through the trees and both DW and the present owners have Donna as first name so I came up with Donna's Breaking Dawn for paper name and call her Morny.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> We have a big temperamental Andalusian at the Rescue I won't even touch on days like this.... he doesn't like me when he hasn't been cooped up.


This horse sounds very interesting! Would love to hear more information and pictures


----------



## Happy Place

Topper- a farmer friend got Nike from a guy who had him at his barn after the owner abandoned him 2 yrs ago. He is 15 and was supposedly a hunter. Nike was wormy and VERY skinny. The farmer lives about 5 minutes from me. Nike now lives in a field with 2 other horses and was fed round bale clover hay. Two weeks ago I began feeding Sr feed. He's picking up weight and energy and is the sweetest nicest mannered guy around. Now you are up to speed!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*, Sometimes bailing is the best thing to do, but good to hear you were able to work her afterwards. New Girl may just still be a bit nervous in such a different environment. Sounds like you did exactly the right thing. 

*TJ*, So glad to hear one of the newbies enjoys horse s**t as much as you do, should make for some interesting evenings :lol:

*Nicker*, can't imagine anyone calling Jay "the ugly one"!! He is BEAUTIFUL and the over reach boots are stylin' 

*Roady*, That property has potential, and the savings are huge! Mare is very pretty...Morny sounds a little bit like...um...well...horn$

*Blue*, So good to hear Doc made it thru the surgery and is recovering well. Would love to see pictures of the big guy. 

*HP*, Nike may not have picked up a lot of weight yet, but he sure looks super happy! He no longer looks like a horse that has given up, he now looks like a horse that is looking forward to the next wonderful thing that will happen. 

I don't think a little bit of work on the lunge line will hurt him. It shouldn't hurt to worm him again either. I always like to give probiotics after worming, just to help the gut along. 

The position is sounding very possible, seems like the selection might be down to two of you? Those are goood odds


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, so found out Katie's registered name with APHA is *Ollie's Reba McClovely*. She wanted to call her Reba, but her husband decided on Katie. I told DW years ago that there are only 2 women in this world I would ever walk away from her for and Reba is the first! I could live with calling her Reba, but it would end any chance of DW getting her!!!!!!


----------



## Celeste

I took more video of the baby bird last night. He decided to attack the camera! FEED ME NOW!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPXqKUQulvY


----------



## Blue

Celeste, that little bird is looking great!


----------



## Eole

Celeste, that bird gets me laughing every time, thanks for sharing. You started my day with a big smile.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Celeste, that bird gets me laughing every time, thanks for sharing. You started my day with a big smile.


Ditto, thanks Celeste!!

Eole, glad you weren't hurt w/the spook:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

That bird sounds like Jesa and Jarret after 2 hours together. 3 and 4 year olds. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste that bird is so cute! He is growing so BIG and definately has a strong will to live  

Roadyy, love the name Reba for her, it fits.


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy I thought about the power wormed but I have heard that wiping out worms in such a mass quantity can make a horse colic. Since no one is around most of the time, I am really hesitant to go that route. I'll try the egg count first and see what shows up.


----------



## mulesrcool

*40+*

Well, let's see. I'm 63. Have loved horses all my life. Long hiatus from my mid-tweens to my mid forties. I've had 2 heart horses. Pete an Appy gelding who has gone to greener pastures and Molly who recently was PTS. 

Have new mare, Belle, a buckskin, perfect height at 14.3. We're just getting to know each other.


----------



## Roadyy

Found a couple of pics of her from this time last year just after D got her. 

AA I agree and think Reba suits her much better.


Remember these came just after she got her from the Rescue in Marianna so you can see where she has gained weight since then and can only imagine how bad she looked when the rescue got her.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome mulesRcool. Look forward to seeing pics of Belle and reading your posts.


----------



## AnitaAnne

mulesrcool said:


> Well, let's see. I'm 63. Have loved horses all my life. Long hiatus from my mid-tweens to my mid forties. I've had 2 heart horses. Pete an Appy gelding who has gone to greener pastures and Molly who recently was PTS.
> 
> Have new mare, Belle, a buckskin, perfect height at 14.3. We're just getting to know each other.


Welcome Mulesrcool!! Your mare has a good looking rear, is she a long-ears? Just wondering 'cause of your name...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pest dude is here, bad news already...he saw tunnels. He is up under the house right now, if he can't treat it, he won't bond it. 

Scared right now that I have spent lots of $$ to refinance and the Japanese mushroom insects may keep me from my goal. :evil:


----------



## Roadyy

AA I hope they come out with better news than when they went in.

Good luck.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Found a couple of pics of her from this time last year just after D got her.
> 
> AA I agree and think Reba suits her much better.
> 
> 
> Remember these came just after she got her from the Rescue in Marianna so you can see where she has gained weight since then and can only imagine how bad she looked when the rescue got her.
> 
> View attachment 642874
> 
> 
> View attachment 642882


Reba... perfect redhead name. Do it!


----------



## Freebird

mulesrcool said:


> Well, let's see. I'm 63. Have loved horses all my life. Long hiatus from my mid-tweens to my mid forties. I've had 2 heart horses. Pete an Appy gelding who has gone to greener pastures and Molly who recently was PTS.
> 
> Have new mare, Belle, a buckskin, perfect height at 14.3. We're just getting to know each other.



Hi MulesRCool. I'm new here too... we can be newbies together. Welcome!


----------



## Freebird

Hi all --- hope everyone's day is going well. FINALLY a beautiful, sunshiny day here. I think Freebird & I will be working on "scary" stuff on the ground tonight... we've been practicing picking up her feet for two weeks since we can't play outside in a muddy arena. 

I'm going to give her a break from foot lifting... she did GREAT for the farrier just before I brought her home, but lately she's been less than happy with me when I try picking them up, and forget about picking them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roadyy

I use cotton rope around the coronet with light pressure til she gives the foot longer and longer. Then work on pulling the front legs straight out until she pretty much holds the weight up there herself. This takes time and patience with a little more each time you work with her. That is my usual schedule and will be with Reba to get her good at giving to pressure. 

The other good thing about using a cotton rope in this training is it helps her stay calm if she ever gets her legs tangled in rope or fence instead of spooking and hurting themselves.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> I use cotton rope around the coronet with light pressure til she gives the foot longer and longer. Then work on pulling the front legs straight out until she pretty much holds the weight up there herself. This takes time and patience with a little more each time you work with her. That is my usual schedule and will be with Reba to get her good at giving to pressure.
> 
> The other good thing about using a cotton rope in this training is it helps her stay calm if she ever gets her legs tangled in rope or fence instead of spooking and hurting themselves.


Thanks *Roadyy*! I have heard of using the rope to desensitize, but haven't actually known anyone it's worked for. A friend from the barn showed me the tape-twitch trick last week, but she's too smart - it only kept her distracted the first time. The next she looked at me like I was crazy & stomped her foot back down.


----------



## Roadyy

If it works out this evening I will have some video of working with Reba this evening using the rope. I am not sure how much time I will have left to work with her after putting the round pen back together. Don't know how big it is yet.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: don't give up!! horses are an addiction: there is no escape anyway, so don't waste your energy trying. :wink:

HP: terrific about the interview! hope you hear very soon. glad you are seeing changes in Nike already.. keep taking pictures so you can monitor his improvement.

Celeste: bird is a maniac.. boy did i laugh at that video. can't wait to see what kind of bird he grows into.

Roadyy: love Reba!! can't wait to see how that develops.

MulesRcool: welcome!! look forward to learning more about you and Belle

AA: hope the pest guy gives you a better report than you expect.. we have been battling with carpenter ants, so i can sympathize

Freebird: I second's Roadyy's suggestion of using a rope to help teach to give to pressure. It's a heck of a lot easier on your back!!


Today I started the day with my own chiropractor appointment. Went home and went out to bring everyone into the barn in preparation for the equine chiropractor's arrival. Paused for a moment to capture this on the way:











While it looks like such a lovely scene, it's actually evidence of a big problem: Dream isn't right. She is extremely tight in her shoulders and across her pelvis, to the point that she is shifting her weight from foot to foot almost constantly. She is spending a lot of her time laying down, as I guess that is the most comfortable position now. *sigh*

After the chiro was done, I turned everyone back out and went to mow the lawn while DH was out in the field tedding hay. Still can't believe we cut hay already!! Last year we didn't take our first cutting until the middle of June.

Vet came this afternoon to look at Dream. Went out to get her, and yet again she was laying down:












Sultan was also laying down, but apparently did not want his picture taken. When I turned the camera towards him, he flopped over on his side and actually turned his head upsidedown! What a clown:











Vet went over Dream and agreed that her symptoms were very strange. She is tight in the shoulder and very uncomfortable and def off/short strided, yet her feet and lower legs are tight and cold and non-reactive. Her back itself palpates fine, yet her pelvis is tight and she doesn't lift and extend her legs like she should. She isn't neurologic. She doesn't have a fever. She will happily graze and eat hay but is almost totally uninterested in her normal grain. However, she will eat novel food (I brought out the "ride food" and she is happy to eat the straight oats). She is starting to show some muscle wasting in her neck and along her topline. Vet took blood and will be running not only a cbc/chem but also sending out a Lyme multiplex. 

At this point I actually hope it's another Lyme flare, because if its not.. we have no idea what is going on. :-(


----------



## ellen hays

AA Go under there after asking him where the tunnels are. Do not let him know you are questioning his findings. Omg his ego might be damaged. Be discrete. People will tell you anything for a $. I am so unhappy with the human race for how they treat each other these days. Read Genesis and See that God was unhappy too. Don't let some little I know it all, take you. Check what they say out. I have been there. I will apologize if I am wrong. Much easier to do than have someone treat you unfairly. You go girll!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Thank you. What beautiful horses. My chirocpractor is worth her weignt in gold. Your equine chiropractor will get your babies right. I have been there with one hip leading the other. That horse needs a repeat. Beautiful horses!!!!!! Oh my goodness. What a blessing.


----------



## Eole

MulesRCool: Welcome! Buckskin is my favorite color, pictures are mandatory! :lol: 



> Do you guys have the expression "man flu" in the US?


 In French, we say "Grippe d'homme" so I suspect it's a special deadly condition in every culture. :wink:

Blue, glad surgery went well for Doc. I agree: pictures!

Topper:


> Eole, is your "New Girl", a youngster - I enjoyed reading your report. What caused her to spook?


 She's going on 7, but is very green. She has very good basics, but wasn't ridden since December. I brought her home 2 weeks ago. Just getting to know her. Cause of spook? Many different things: scary corner of arena with trees, bush, jumps, Wind, cold weather, too much energy and my confusing aids very likely.

Also, she lived on 20 acres 24/7 in a herd and now is stalled 50% of time, and in a smallish paddock when outside. It's a huge change in her life. Trying to convince DH that horses are MEANT to live outside and won't die from rain, cold, flies etc. Pasture should be available soon, we must take care of groundhog holes before.

I'm very stiff from my fall so won't be able to ride for a couple days. So frustrating!

PH, so sorry about Dream. You never thought you'd wish for Lyme relapse... The first picture is very lovely.

AA, what's the pest dude's verdict? I might deal with a never ending snow season, but at least I don't have to deal with aligators, monster spiders, snakes or house-eating insects... yuk!


----------



## tjtalon

PH, hope Dream turns out ok. That all sounds scary.

Rick, it would be cool if someone could get a video of you working with the rope-on-hoof thing. Show the ones wondering how it's done. I'll never be doing something like that, but would be interesting to see it.

Welcome, MulesRCool. Yes, pictures please, it's a rule here!

Well, the new hire guy that has horses won't be working with us. He failed the drug test. Why someone would use some substance to get high when there's your own horses in your pasture is beyond me. I feel bad for the Chief, 'tho, he thought he had things nailed down (a young woman has been hired for night shift), now he has to start all over for the shift Mr Druggie had been hired for. It takes 6-7 weeks to train, so everyone's schedules will be screwy for quite awhile. Again...still..


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I took more video of the baby bird last night. He decided to attack the camera! FEED ME NOW!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPXqKUQulvY


Had to watch this again when I got home:lol: Still wondering what that baby IS, will be too cool when you find out. Certainly is assertive!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, bills, bills, bills! Dear me lady....how many do you have? Seem like you are always paying bills! :lol::lol::wink:


Lots, & yes I am, every 2 weeks:shock: At least they get paid, just don't ever have much left over:-( Another reason, besides work, that I need to get out to the horses whenever I can, so I can be-free-to-be-me for a little bit (interesting, when i was typing right now I typo'd & wrote "free-to-be-more". Huh,,,:shock: I think my Guardian Angel slipped that one in:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Go under there after asking him where the tunnels are. Do not let him know you are questioning his findings. Omg his ego might be damaged. Be discrete. People will tell you anything for a $. I am so unhappy with the human race for how they treat each other these days. Read Genesis and See that God was unhappy too. Don't let some little I know it all, take you. Check what they say out. I have been there. I will apologize if I am wrong. Much easier to do than have someone treat you unfairly. You go girll!


This is great advice, and normally I would be doing just that. 

However, this time I didn't have to crawl under the house. He took *pictures*. Since i know exactly what the house looks like from underneath, I do believe the pictures, and there IS a problem. 

*Termites AND mold*. Double Shiitake. :shock: :evil:

It could be worse. At least the crew will be able to get to everything, and it is treatable, so that is good. 

Bad news is that it is going to cost me a lot of $$ that I was not planning on. Sometimes I think home ownership is a big waste of money, especially since I don't even have any LAND for horses. I am stuck in Suburbia. 

The bad part is I know i am overpaying for a lot of the stuff (like laying down plastic) but I am just biting the bullet to just get it DONE. 

I think the corn will be growing tonight. *sigh*


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*, looking forward to seeing that video of the rope too. 

*Freebird*, I have no idea what a "tape-twitch" trick is, but it sounds painful. 

I just tap the back of their fetlock gently while saying "pick-up" and once the leg goes up I give them a treat. My horses all love to pick up their feet 

*PH13*, That is sad news about Dream, makes my heart feel heavy. Will be praying she recovers her good health. They do all look lovely though, your horses are all so photogenic! 

*TJ,* Too bad that dude with the horses had to be a druggie. What a waste. Hope the next canidate works out so you can have lots of horse time. 

*Eole*, your never-ending-snow is sounding mighty nice right now! 

Changing from 20 acres to a stall and paddock is a huge change. New Girl sounds like she just has too much energy and nerves to deal with right now. Do you have an calm old horse that could be a companion for a while? 

Hoefully she will settle down soon. 

*Ellen*, glad to have you back:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *
> 
> Freebird, I have no idea what a "tape-twitch" trick is, but it sounds painful.
> 
> I just tap the back of their fetlock gently while saying "pick-up" and once the leg goes up I give them a treat. My horses all love to pick up their feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I've seen the tape-twitch on FB, like a duct tape thing. Not painful, but wondered how effective.

I was taught to run my hand down the tendon along where the nerve is & say "pick up!" & if resistant, pinch a tiny bit. Only on one school horse of Janice's (big Tommy) did I have to pinch, he was reluctant w/his feet. Spirit is "like whatever okay" about it but tries to pull down fast as possible. Bailey is lovely, because she just wants to please...& she knows the brushing is next, which she truly loves.*


----------



## Topper

Happy Place (I tried to post this a minute ago, and my computer blanked off, so this may be a 2nd posting  ).
Thanks for the backstory on Nike (such a great name; Victory). So, is he yours now? I hope so, it sounds like you are already in love with this big boy!


----------



## Topper

Eole, is the picture of the gray, your "New Girl" - shes a beauty!


----------



## Eole

AA, the tape twitch is just a piece of duck tape on the horse's nose to keep them quiet for farrier and procédures. Some had success with it, as a distraction I suppose.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwkarjeqhy4

At least you know what you are dealing with and have a way to solve the problem. How to you manage termites? And mold? I think I must have mold in my walls from repeated flooding over the years. I can't get myself to demolish a wall just to check... Home ownership definitely is a money pit. But, it's home...

For my girl, I'm pretty much on my own for riding. DH's gelding is so hot-exuberant that I can't imagine they would be a good influence on her. I'd rather be alone.


----------



## Happy Place

Topper- Nike is not mine. He belongs to a farmer now. He's a friend and just lets me come out and play with Nike whenever I want. I suspect that once I get him up to weight and riding, the farmer will let me have him. I sure would like to move him to a barn with an indoor arena for the winter months.

I was only out for about 30 minutes, feeding and plucking out tufts of winter coat on Nike. It is so totally peaceful! I told him all about my interview and that it would be all white wine and carrots if I got the job! That's a line from my favorite poem.

When I Am An Old Horsewoman
I shall wear turquoise and diamonds,
And a straw hat that doesn’t suit me
And I shall spend my social security on
white wine and carrots,
And sit in my alleyway of my barn
And listen to my horses breathe.
*
I will sneak out in the middle of a summer night
And ride the old bay gelding,
Across the moonstruck meadow
If my old bones will allow
And when people come to call, I will smile and nod
As I walk past the gardens to the barn
and show instead the flowers growing
inside stalls fresh-lined with straw.
I will shovel and sweat and wear hay in my hair
as if it were a jewel
*
And I will be an embarrassment to ALL
Who will not yet have found the peace in being free
to have a horse as a best friend
A friend who waits at midnight hour
With muzzle and nicker and patient eyes
For the kind of woman I will be
When I am old.
*
-Author Patty Barnhart

* * *


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, I've been playing for quite a while, and I think I figured out how to paste a picture. If this works here's my new horse;


----------



## Blue

Happy that is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Topper

Picture #2 - (if it works) ha ha - I'm not the greatest at technology, can you tell?


----------



## Topper

Happy Place said:


> Topper- Nike is not mine. He belongs to a farmer now. He's a friend and just lets me come out and play with Nike whenever I want. I suspect that once I get him up to weight and riding, the farmer will let me have him. I sure would like to move him to a barn with an indoor arena for the winter months.
> 
> I was only out for about 30 minutes, feeding and plucking out tufts of winter coat on Nike. It is so totally peaceful! I told him all about my interview and that it would be all white wine and carrots if I got the job! That's a line from my favorite poem.
> 
> When I Am An Old Horsewoman
> I shall wear turquoise and diamonds,
> And a straw hat that doesn’t suit me
> And I shall spend my social security on
> white wine and carrots,
> And sit in my alleyway of my barn
> And listen to my horses breathe.
> *
> I will sneak out in the middle of a summer night
> And ride the old bay gelding,
> Across the moonstruck meadow
> If my old bones will allow
> And when people come to call, I will smile and nod
> As I walk past the gardens to the barn
> and show instead the flowers growing
> inside stalls fresh-lined with straw.
> I will shovel and sweat and wear hay in my hair
> as if it were a jewel
> *
> And I will be an embarrassment to ALL
> Who will not yet have found the peace in being free
> to have a horse as a best friend
> A friend who waits at midnight hour
> With muzzle and nicker and patient eyes
> For the kind of woman I will be
> When I am old.
> *
> -Author Patty Barnhart
> 
> * * *


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Topper

Happy Place. I hope Nike becomes yours. Are you near barns where you can stable him to ride in the winter? What fun that will be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> AA, the tape twitch is just a piece of duck tape on the horse's nose to keep them quiet for farrier and procédures. Some had success with it, as a distraction I suppose.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwkarjeqhy4
> 
> At least you know what you are dealing with and have a way to solve the problem. How to you manage termites? And mold? I think I must have mold in my walls from repeated flooding over the years. I can't get myself to demolish a wall just to check... Home ownership definitely is a money pit. But, it's home...
> 
> For my girl, I'm pretty much on my own for riding. DH's gelding is so hot-exuberant that I can't imagine they would be a good influence on her. I'd rather be alone.


Thanks for posting the video link. I don't think my farrier would appriciate my horses flipping their heads around while he is trying to trim them! 

I do occasionally have to shake my finger at them and threaten dire consequences if they don't behave, but rarely have a problem. 

Here in the south, you can't sell a house or get financing unless there is an official "infestation problem" report. It is so humid and there are lots of pine forests, which means lots of termites, carpenter ants, and roaches. Not to mention the wonderful biting fire ants! 

Since i am refinancing my home, I had to have a report. So, a bad report = no loan. I have to get it fixed, which I could do myself, contract out or have the pest company do it. 

The quickest way is to have them treat the house, and then every year for a fee, they will return and spray again thus keeping the critters from returning. Then they will revise the report to show all the work that was done to correct the problems. 

The mold is from moisture, so they will spray the joists and subfloor with a chemical, then lay plasic on the ground and install temperature controlled vents to keep the moisture off. 

For termites, they will spray termite killer on all visible surfaces, and drill holes in the block under the concrete portions to spray in those areas.

It would take longer for me to find someone else to do it, even though it would most like cost a lot less. Then I would have to have them back out for another report. 

Just easier to have them do it, and I will get the "after treatment" pictures too. I already have a copy of the "before" pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I now know more about termites than I ever wanted to know...

It is the Memorial Day weekend, plus yesterday was senior high school graduation, so everyone be extra alert this weekend! 

Going to try to get all my errands done this morning early and hopefully avoid some traffic. 

Nice and cool this morning, felt like fall yesterday instead of the first day of summer.


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, I'm sorry to see Dream is still not right. I hope the blood work comes back with a diagnosis that is easily treatable. I know you have been through it so hard with her.

Nathalie, I hope your soreness heals quickly and you can get back to working with her. 

TJ, sorry the new guy didn't work out. Hopefully chief finds a clean hard working person to fill the gap.

AA, I am sorry for the report of moldy bugs getting fat off of you without paying for the meal. Free loaders are such a menace. Hopefully it will be taken care of quickly and get you moving on to better things.

I did get out to work with Reba, but first got to love up on my mother. Her and Waymon surprised me by coming in a day early. DW was the only one that knew they were coming yesterday so Amber and MIL got surprised with the knock at the door at 11 am. 

I had Amber take video, but she started the video with the phone upright then turned it sideways which now has the video sideways. I decided to take still shots and rotate them to share instead of giving everyone a crick in their neck trying to watch the video. lol

I will say that she is a very very smart horse who has trust issues. She has not been giving up her feet very well, but the same farrier has been dealing with her since D got her. He has been able to gain her trust enough to not fight near as bad as the first 6 months. I will have that leg release cured in a few trips. Did I mention how beautiful she is? Soft gentle eyes and uses them to look right through you. 

BTW, found out she has TB in her Sire bloodline. In other news. Shes so beautiful!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, Reba is amazingly beautiful. Even took a picture last night of your 1st pic of her & texted it to my sister..she was "Oh! WOW!"

She sure looks like her attention is all on you, for sure!

Gotta go to work...later all...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

AA: First day of summer??? yesterday???
I am confused.

Looks at though I will be posting a Camping Commentary on Monday.
Vacation day today, daughter stayed home from school, exams are finished.
Couple hours I'll hit the rode.

I have developed a cold but I am not that miserable.
I will be able to ride for sure!

Some of you have been very busy this week on this thread.
I have a hard time reading it all at times.
I view this thread with most recent posts listed on top and 40 per page.
This way I scan all that is new first, it can still be hard to catch up. :shock:

Been a lot going on, repairing a pool pump for MIL, working late.
Hasn't been the time for me to relax much lately.

I hope everyone gets to enjoy their Memorial Day Weekend!
And above all: Ride Your Horse!


----------



## tjtalon

Have fun MR!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Morning All:
> 
> AA: First day of summer??? yesterday???
> I am confused.
> 
> Looks at though I will be posting a Camping Commentary on Monday.
> Vacation day today, daughter stayed home from school, exams are finished.
> Couple hours I'll hit the rode.
> 
> !


Maybe I am the one confused :?

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *Roadyy*, looking forward to seeing that video of the rope too.
> 
> *Freebird*, I have no idea what a "tape-twitch" trick is, but it sounds painful.
> 
> I just tap the back of their fetlock gently while saying "pick-up" and once the leg goes up I give them a treat. My horses all love to pick up their feet


Tape twitch trick is just sticking a piece of duct tape on the bridge of their nose lightly to distract them - it's not painful, and it doesn't even pull out any hair. It worked the first time, but she wised up the second time. She will pick her feet up fine, it's keeping them up for more than a few seconds that we are dealing with. Luckily, one of my barn-mates helped out last night and we got far enough to pic her front feet.


----------



## Happy Place

Woohooo I got the job! Now I have to pull up my big girl panties and negotiate a salary next Friday. Wine and carrots here we come!


----------



## Roadyy

*Congratulations!!! Very Excited for you Happy Place!!!*


Now go big or go home when it comes to salary.


Start 10% higher than the amount you need to survive on comfortably and let them negotiate down to no less than what you can afford to live on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*WOOHOO!! YIPEE!! *
*HAPPY PLACE - HAPPY DANCE*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*WINE* and *CARROTS* oh yeah!


----------



## phantomhorse13

CONGRATS HP!! I second Rick's advice on the salary.. you ARE worth it.


Today was errands and cleaning and work around the place day. Started out making a run to the bank, where Sonnet caused a bit of a stir by her presence:











Sonnet really does think she's a dog.. and she was more than happy to eat the dog biscuit the bank offered for lack of any other treat! :lol:

Upon returning home, I got the cleaning finished and then ventured out to mow. For the first time, I got to use "my" tractor and the brush hog to mow the pastures! Sounds like such a silly thing, but for a basically city-raised person, that kind of equipment is def not the norm (at my previous house, my 40 square feet of lawn was easily handled by a push mower, lol). DH wasn't even home to supervise, but I remembered everything and was able to mow without incident.




















Tonight DH and I went out for dinner, then stopped in to look at washing machines. Ours is giving us warning that The End is near, so we picked out something new, taking advantage of the holiday sale. The new one is giant compared to the current one, so I will be able to wash blankets at home! Amazing the things that make me happy. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

HP, congratulations!!!! That's wonderful & looong time comin'! How relieved you must feel....Oh, YAY!!! Very happy for Happy Place!

Oh, I wanted to share a thing w/you I saw on FB, but since we're not hooked up there I hope you subscribe to "I don't need a therapist...I have a horse for that". Cool pictures of a little mare: a ragged bag o'bones, then 2 mos later a filling out pretty little horse. It can be done, thought of you & Nike when I saw it! (& I don't think Nike looked THIS bad at first).

Rain, rain & more rain predicted, but cleared a little today before next bout. My chore Monday is pulling out the saddle stands & cleaning behind. My getting out solo on Spirit will depend on rain & how muddy things are (although she's a good mudder, she doesn't care what her feet plop into...Bailey will skid & fuss & just can't be done on anything but dry.) We'll see. Going out rain or shine. I'm grateful that my job-for-lessons is no longer mucking, but will sure pitch in there if needed in a pinch.

Guy who came for interview today was an older man. Very arrogant, my first vibes were "uh uh..don't like you..bad vibes all around..." (he looked at me like I was a worm anyway, then really did so when he asked if we set up a line to prepare for paramedics & said we don't). I'm really sensitive to reading people when right-off-the-bat (it's only later I question my first impression) & I can't really think of one time where I've been wrong (when time panned out & "time will tell" proved me right). Well, the Covenant Enforcement Officer whom I chatted w/briefly at my shift end in the break room (he's admin, but is like "detective" to our "police force"; Chief procured his office for the interview as nothing else was available) had the same initial impression. He & Chief are friends, so some discussion will occur. Well, it's not my decision. I just don't...like...this...man. Ick.

'Nuff o'that.

Went to the grocery store after work, need to do a few dishes & fix tomorrow's lunch, figure something for dinner, shower then to bed w/food & book Haven't been able to get to the library in ages, so re-reading my Churchill histories...which is interesting, because when I reread, my understanding of the times is deeper, from other stuff I read).

Rick, happy to hear Reba is coming along, bit by bit, with her trust in you

Phantom, any word about Dream yet?

HP, once again, very happy for you!

Later all. Tomorrow is my "Friday", yay.


----------



## tjtalon

Just saw your post, Phantom; very cool on the mowing! I DO like your cat...!


----------



## Happy Place

Phantom- Loved the tractor story. Sounds so much like me! I moved from a tiny lot to the country. We just got a Dixie Chopper zero turn mower. Wow is that thing fast! Tractor with a front end loader is next on the list.


----------



## Topper

Happy Place said:


> Woohooo I got the job! Now I have to pull up my big girl panties and negotiate a salary next Friday. Wine and carrots here we come!


Congratulations!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Happy Place!! 
I am so excited for you! Does this mean you are closer to making Nike yours? Is it time to fence your property this summer? Celebrate big this weekend.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Phantom, any word about Dream yet?


Nothing yet. With it being a holiday weekend, I am trying not to be horrendously impatient.. :-|


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Nothing yet. With it being a holiday weekend, I am trying not to be horrendously impatient.. :-|


Undetstood:-|Hang in there.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Taking it slow. I won't actually start work and draw a paycheck until September! If he does wind up being mine, I think I will wait until late fall and board him at a barn with an indoor arena. There are plenty of them around me. I am in horse country! We won't have horses at home until we can buy the property next to us.


----------



## HorsesDoFly

*The smell of horses!*

Stuck inside because of weather feeling bummy and wishing for a horsey friend I found this site.

Nothing is better than the love of horses and smelling their sweet scent. Sorry but my opinion!
Born into a hard working but poor family. I was blessed to have parents that scraped by to keep me in the horses. Many horses and many years later I still have my love for the horses.
Horses are the heartbeat of life for old cowgirl. Men may come and go, your children leave; a horse enters your life and speaks to the core of your soul. 
Horses give my spirit wings.........

Just and old Colorado Cowgirl!

HorsesDoFly


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday Everyone!

It has been so busy in this thread this week!

PH - I am hoping you get some good news on Dream soon and find a solution to help her feel better.

Celeste - that bird is a hungry little fellow!

Blue- how are you doing?

Nicker - school must be out for the summer pretty soon. You must be getting excited about that!

Roadyy - that mare is lovely! Love the name Reba! I wish you the best on your new digs. It will be great for you to have the horses at home and what lucky landlords!

TJ - sorry to hear your weather is the pits and that horse guy didn't turn out at your work. Check your mailbox!

AnitaAnne - bummer about the house issues. It will feel better to get them resolved and dealt with, just not on your pocket book.

Eole - sorry to hear about your "unscheduled dismount". He new horse is lovely and will hopefully settle in soon. It sounds like a big change in routine for her.

HappyPlace - good luck in negotiating salary and benefits etc in your new job. The students are lucky to have you!

The weather has been fantastic around here with temps in the mid 20's (celcius - and that is warm for those of you south of the border). It has been very dry though, so I am watering every night. I did get my garden all seeded and planted my tomatoes, squash, cucumbers and melons. If I can keep on top of watering until the rainy season hits, it should be a good harvest with the new garden.

Lucy is doing great and has settled in well. Hemi isn't so sure yet and has had a few nips and snarls at her. Mostly he just ignores her, but I hope they will soon become friends. Lucy just wants someone to play with her and to cuddle up with when she is tired. She loves her bed and blankets and drags them all over the house. She is doing well potty training and is learning to walk on a leash. Yesterday she even had her first bath! She wasn't impressed at first, but we made a game of it and she did pretty good.

Tomorrow and Sunday I am at a Western Dressage clinic. I'm hoping it will be. A good clinic with a nice mix of classroom instruction and riding. The instructor is a cantered riding coach, so it should be good. I think we ride twice each day and end each day off with riding a dressage test. I hope Koolio is good and doesn't spaz at being in a new place. It will be an adventure!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome HorsesDoFly! We are glad you found us and look forward to hearing more about you!

Magic horse breath is one of my favourite things and seems to cure so many ills. It also just makes me insanely happy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome HorsesDoFly!! 

Koolio, have a good time at the clinic! pictures would be wonderful too

I Love Lucy! I can just picture her dragging her blankets around! My Tasha does the same thing! Or sneaks up on the couch when no-one is looking, lol. So fun to have a Boxer in the house!

Has been very dry here too, and everything is blooming. 

My house will be ok, just a minor bump in the road, I just am kind of mad having to pay so much for so little, and wish I would have waited to sign. Mad at myself right now. 

TJ, enjoy your Friday!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Saturday morning to you all! 

Wow...what a week, and Friday was the LONGEST day ever. No good reason except I wanted the weekend to be here. 

Koolio, yep, 7 days remain. Crazy how the year has flown. Really, I can't believe it's the end of May! Kinda scary!!

Also Koolio, you horse filled weekend sounds very fun! I would love to go to a clinic. Need to find one. I love to learn.

HP.........Congratulations on the new job!!!:happydance:I take it your district isn't union if you get to negotiate a contract? How long do you sign a contract for then?

NOthing spectacular going on around here. Extended in-law family in from out of town, so we will spend some time with them. They want to see the horses, especially Jay, as he is named after my FIL.:lol:

Speaking of Jay, I did get a ride in last night. It was windy, which makes me a little uneasy for some reason. He did well. There was a point where I could feel a spook coming on....like he was just waiting for a spook to come out of the wind. ONce he did, things calmed down a bit. :lol:

I did figure something out tho.....on one of our rides last year, when were were trail blazing, and it was tangles of trees, he got a bit upset. (for him of course). Last night, with the new undergrown coming up, I lost my path and got us into thick woods. I wasn't afraid of getting lost, as it was in our neighboring woods. I would eventually come out in a field or road....but I had to keep stopping him to find a clearer route......THAT is when I figured it out....he doesn't like me always hanging onto his mouth! THAT is what is upsetting to him!

Stepping back a moment, we have been practicing on our whoa's, and he stops on a dime, which is super for the situation we were in. BUT....he, like my former QH, likes to just barrel through brush, with no reguard for clothes lining me! LOL 

So...we will have to work on standing still while in the woods and getting him to relax.

ON the way home, I was stopped by a man. :shock: He said he has ridden passed me several times on the horse and was so impressed on how well mannered Jay is on the road. He wondered where I bought him. He 'heard from people around the area" ....that I had bought him in a certain area. Hmmmm.....see, small town talk! :lol::wink: It was a nice compliment.

PH, hoping Dream is OK. I"ve been thinking of you lately.

Eole, I was thinking of you too...are you still sore? Hearing of anyone's unscheduled dismount always puts a little :shock: in me. I guess it's a good thing. 

Did I tell you guys I am doing a RS summer program? It was a spontaneous thing. I have 7 signed up. I am only taking 8. They had to write an essay. I figured this would separate the men from the boys. It did....

More in a minute....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Men from boys.....yeah, I thought the little essay would deter some kids from participating, was shocked at WHO did write. Pleasantly surprised. 

M had a very close family member pass just recently. As you all know she is 'different' anyway, extremely closed.....and this I think will make her more so. Her DH just called me and said she needs a firend. 

I"ve been fortunate to not have lost a close relative, so I am not sure how to relate. I am willing to see her, ride with her, etc. But what do I say?

OK, gotta get this day started.

Photos....Pipes new trick. Drinking out of the bucket. Our ride yesterday. I love my boy.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> M had a very close family member pass just recently. As you all know she is 'different' anyway, extremely closed.....and this I think will make her more so. Her DH just called me and said she needs a firend.
> 
> I"ve been fortunate to not have lost a close relative, so I am not sure how to relate. I am willing to see her, ride with her, etc. But what do I say?


The only thing you can say is "I'm very sorry for your loss", & if she wants to talk, just listen. Even if you did have a similar experience, grief is individual & personal, so you could only relate so far anyway. Not sure this is helpful...:-|


----------



## HorsesDoFly

NickerMaker71 said:


> Men from boys.....yeah, I thought the little essay would deter some kids from participating, was shocked at WHO did write. Pleasantly surprised.
> 
> M had a very close family member pass just recently. As you all know she is 'different' anyway, extremely closed.....and this I think will make her more so. Her DH just called me and said she needs a firend.
> 
> I"ve been fortunate to not have lost a close relative, so I am not sure how to relate. I am willing to see her, ride with her, etc. But what do I say?
> 
> OK, gotta get this day started.
> 
> Photos....Pipes new trick. Drinking out of the bucket. Our ride yesterday. I love my boy.


Just be there for her, no need to say any thing. We all go thru it at some point. As friends and family pass just having someone there that cares means the world. Loosing my life partner horse was almost as hard as loosing my family. 
Having someone care enough to call meant the world to me and has not been forgotten.


----------



## Celeste

Just like the last two posts stated, it is usually better to just say that you are sorry and leave it at that. 

The worse thing that you can do is talk too much, especially stuff like "it was for the best, it was in God's will, he's better off, etc."

Having recently been through a big loss, I will say that people that delivered fried chicken and cheese cakes did a lot of good. We were all sitting around starving but too numb to figure out to cook. One lady picked up a huge bucket of chicken legs and that cheered us up considerably.

I think a three sentence approach is good.

1. I am really sorry to hear about your loss.
2. Is there anything I can do?
3. When you want to go ride?


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> M had a very close family member pass just recently. As you all know she is 'different' anyway, extremely closed.....and this I think will make her more so. Her DH just called me and said she needs a firend.
> 
> I"ve been fortunate to not have lost a close relative, so I am not sure how to relate. I am willing to see her, ride with her, etc. But what do I say?



Part of my job at the funeral home is to help people figure out grief... not that it can be figured out. Everyone grieves differently, some paste on a smile & pretend everything is fine, only to break down behind closed doors so to speak. Others wear it on their sleeves like some kind of badge of honor. There is no cut & dried answer how to help M through it. Like everyone has said, just "be there" - reach out from time to time, but try not to overwhelm her, especially if she is kinda closed off anyway. Offer your condolences, and every so often check in with her - a simple "how's it going" is often enough to just let her know you care.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place! Congrats on the job, and good luck with the negotiating. :happy dance: 

Big day here - we are having an open house at the Rescue to kick off "Give to Lincoln Day" - a day where 300 & some odd non profits get to raise money & have it matched by the Community Foundation. It's a celebration of our mini with dwarfism's 7th birthday (he wasn't expected to live past a year). 

And, of course, we are predicted for more rain. We also had a family relinquish 4 mini horses and 3 mini donks last night... so at least we have an abundance of cuteness to show off. :thumbsup: I'm hoping people will fall in love and adopt the little suckers. 

If you're a Facebooker, check us out - Epona Horse Rescue, or EponaHorseRescue on the web. 

Hope you all have a fantabulous day! I'll share open house pics tomorrow, if you're interested.


----------



## tjtalon

My "friday" has started out oddly. First I reached to turn off my alarm clock & upended my lamp, which tossed 3 books on the floor. I went into the kitchen to start the coffee pot & heard growling & hissing from the patio door (which I leave open a bit when I'm home for fresh air). Tim was all fluffed up.

Went to the door & found the screen had been pushed out from the inside. Savannah ran back inside!! (thank God...) Only thing I can figure is that she wanted to go after a critter, jumped on the screen & down it went. Must've just happened in that past few moments 'tho, luckily. Savannah had no time to go exploring & Tim was too frightened by the whole thing to go outside.

Of course...now these two will be at odds for a few days. Spray bottle is at hand.

Now when I come home & have to figure out how to put the screen door back up.

Well...beats horses getting loose & repairing a fence!

Tracey, I just checked my mailbox & the little delivery card was there! I can go down to the security ofc after work & pick it up. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

Nicker, I'm curious about the essay, what it entailed to help weed out the truly disinterested.

Welcome HorsesDoFly! Whereabouts in Colorado are you?

Later all, going to get thru the work day w/out breaking anything, hopefully..!


----------



## Happy Place

Freebird good luck with the open house. I'm hoping to get a mini for a therapy horse once I finish my licensing.

NM- This school district is union. The negotiation will center around which step on the pay scale I will be on. I have 14 years in but their contract spells out that they can grant up to 7 years on the pay scale. The principal who hired me quoted the 1st step when I asked about salary. They she said it's really up to the superintendent. I know for a fact (board minutes) that last year they hired someone in at the 7th step. I am replacing someone who has 25 years in so I will be a bargain at step 7 LOL. No one in Michigan schools has had a raise (or step up the pay scale) in 5 or more years. I don't want to get stuck at the bottom rung forever. My skills and experience don't deserve that. It will be all about confidence when I speak to the superintendent!


----------



## Happy Place

I just found this article on reading pain signals in horses. Interesting.

Development of facial expression pain scale | Horses and People


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Freebird good luck with the open house. I'm hoping to get a mini for a therapy horse once I finish my licensing.


Thank you! The minis are so stinkin' cute, they make great therapy horses.


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone. Happy Saturday. It sounds like some have a fun weekend planned. My husband is helping me to make some trail obstacles to practice with. And a friend is bringing her horse over for the summer, so I will have a riding buddy. It's gonna be great horsey fun. I love reading everyone's posts. Happy day to all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went for a short ride today. He decided to try our old appaloosa instead of riding Abby like he usually does. The appaloosa did great for him and I think he really liked riding her. The flies were bad even though we put spray on them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow everyone is around and chatty.. i expected quiet somehow, figuring people would be away for the holiday!

Went to work this morning and actually had a fairly reasonable day. I think many people are out of town, as we didn't have nearly the number of walk-ins as other Saturdays. Was so nice to leave on time!

Got out of work to find a voicemail from my vet. Dream's CBC was totally normal, though white cells were on the higher side of normal. Chem panel was normal. Muscle enzymes normal. Fibrinogen (measure of inflammation) not only normal, but the low end of normal. So while all that is good in and of itself, the normal white cell count makes me wonder about the likelihood of an active Lyme infection.. but still waiting on that multiplex. So trying not to borrow trouble until that is back..

DH is out raking hay, baling will be next. May check in later tonight assuming I am upright after all the baling and stacking.


----------



## Celeste

I hope that Dream just had some kind of fall that nobody saw and she is just bruised up like we get when we fall. I really hope she is ok.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers,

I can't help but respond to your re: of how to reach M. You are brilliant in re to administrative strategies, but your friend is hurting and you need to reach out to her in a very gentle and comforting way. She seems to have built a thick shell of protection about herself and you have the opportunity to reach her and give her peace. We all know how we feel, but don't have the opportunity to feel others emotions. She needs you to make a special attempt to reach out. You must detach yourself from your personal feelings and attempt to understand her. She could be suffering from one of many things. I know you have the intelligence to tackle this. You must be gentle and very receptive. This could be the beginning of a trust between you two that is far more valuable than gold and riches. This will be an invaluable experience for you and may be a life line to her. Please don't act on my advice without really considering this, but her DH has reached out to you for a reason. He surely has a great deal of insight because of his close relationship to her. You will be committed in a very special way if you decide to proceed. Please go forward carefully if you choose to do so. The choice must be yours.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> Just like the last two posts stated, it is usually better to just say that you are sorry and leave it at that.
> 
> The worse thing that you can do is talk too much, especially stuff like "it was for the best, it was in God's will, he's better off, etc."
> 
> Having recently been through a big loss, I will say that people that delivered fried chicken and cheese cakes did a lot of good. We were all sitting around starving but too numb to figure out to cook. One lady picked up a huge bucket of chicken legs and that cheered us up considerably.
> 
> I think a three sentence approach is good.
> 
> 1. I am really sorry to hear about your loss.
> 2. Is there anything I can do?
> 3. When you want to go ride?


And....that is exactly what I said!  I just read this, so I guess I did ok!

I am making banana bread, and am going to take out an extra loaf to them. Who can resist banana bread? LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Freebird good luck with the open house. I'm hoping to get a mini for a therapy horse once I finish my licensing.
> 
> NM- This school district is union. The negotiation will center around which step on the pay scale I will be on. I have 14 years in but their contract spells out that they can grant up to 7 years on the pay scale. The principal who hired me quoted the 1st step when I asked about salary. They she said it's really up to the superintendent. I know for a fact (board minutes) that last year they hired someone in at the 7th step. I am replacing someone who has 25 years in so I will be a bargain at step 7 LOL. No one in Michigan schools has had a raise (or step up the pay scale) in 5 or more years. I don't want to get stuck at the bottom rung forever. My skills and experience don't deserve that. It will be all about confidence when I speak to the superintendent!


Ah, I see! Wow, that is a long time to be frozen! We were frozen for 2 years. Then with added health care, I am actaully making less this year than last!:shock::evil: We tried padding it for the 'new' people.....I'm on negotiations....this will not happen again! We top people deserve more than a $100 a year increase....which like I said is actually negative #s with the health care increase. :-(


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, fingers crossed for good results w/the multiplex. I hope Celeste is right, that she just banged herself up & around somehow.

Interesting article, HP. I saved it into My Docs to study it further (I do that a lot w/FB too; save graphs & info, to look at later).

Freebird, those minis ARE so cute! I've always wondered: so darned cute, but what can you DO with them besides take adorable pictures of little races & carts & put small children on them. But, yeah, therapy, HP...now that works....(now, if I was in the position, I admit I'd make a pet of one, because...they're so darned cute!)

Celeste, glad you got a nice little ride & your DH did too. Any recent pics of your horses or have I missed that?

Topper, sounds like things are looking up & being fun for you! What kind of obstacles are you & your DH building?

Ran into John, husband of my friend Betty who lives in my building, when I went down to the security office for my package. He came over & popped in the patio screen door in about 15 seconds. I saw some small holes where Savannah must've landed to pop the screen out. I'll look for a small discarded screen at maintenance cast-off to put in front of the door screen....& I won't leave the glass door open so wide to allow her egress "thru the screen". Cats...grr...at least they're not fighting tonight, so far anyway. Spray bottle this morning may have made an impression.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> And....that is exactly what I said!  I just read this, so I guess I did ok!
> 
> I am making banana bread, and am going to take out an extra loaf to them. Who can resist banana bread? LOL


Perfect, absolutely perfect (of course, now I'm hungry for banana bread:shock: That gesture will mean a lot to your friend. When I lost my best friend to cancer some years ago (happened to be on my day off), a co-worker got permission from the then-Chief to leave work for a bit: she came over with a bag of hamburgers & french fries & just talked about regular stuff. My comp was on, she asked what game I liked, so showed her. Then I broke down (which is something M cannot do in front of poeple..was hard for me, but it just happened). She just stood behind me & gently held me until I stopped crying. 

Food always good! Those hamburgers came in handy.:-|


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hay is all baled and currently in the garage.. will finish the job by getting it into the loft tomorrow. After days of watching the sky and cringing at approaching storms (which luckily always went somewhere else at the last second), its such a relief to have the hay up. The insane wind that has come back with the cooler temps actually did us a favor by helping to dry the hay so rapidly.

This was the first year DH was using a new-to-us baler.. which has a bale thrower. I think a bale thrower may be the _Best Invention Ever_ and my back agrees. No more standing on the bouncy, shaky hay wagon trying to grab bales and stack them without dying. That sucker shoots them into the wagon all by itself!! :clap:




















While the wind meant I had to be manning a rake to put the windrows back in place at times, that was so much easier on my body than stacking hay. And watching the bales shoot out was pretty darn fun too.. just needed some POW sound effects. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Picture of "Staff Sgt "Reckless", Korean War veteran, for Memorial Day. Thank you to ALL who have served & are serving.


----------



## Koolio

It is another beautiful day today and easy to wake up early for th clinic. When I went to feed early this morning, we had a few visitors. I call them the Canadian mafia as they squabble and carry on for supremacy over the roofs of the horse sheds.










Maude, the cat (aka Princess of Death and Darkness) was scoping them out too but decided they might be a little big for her.

The clinic today was excellent. We did some theory on cantered riding the morning followed by some transition work and an evaluation to determine the afternoon groups. In the afternoon we rode in small groups and focussed on individual maneuvers within the basic level western dressage tests. After working through the moves in detail, each rider rode through a test and received feedback. Koolio did great! I need to keep my elbows in and my chin up, but the instructor suggested we could compete at a level above where I thought we would be. Woo Hoo! Tomorrow we will focus on the tests and re-ride the levels we did today. I'll post pics tomorrow if I can.

DD and I are off for a hack with Sam and Cheeky Pony. TTFN!


----------



## tjtalon

Another memorial Day pic, just because I can't help it: "Fergus" for "Sgt Reckless":


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio that clinic sounded great. I can't wait to start riding. I've got another two months of weight building I think. In the mean time I am joining a gym to work on core strength and balance.

DH and I went out to feed tonight. I bought Dumor Weight Builder to suppliment Nike's feed. That ****** swisher his food around til all the suppliment is on the bottom, then eats his dinner. Fortunately he kicks up the suppliment from the bottom of his bucket, so it's all good.

I'm whipped. It's 10 pm and I am making dinner. We stayed out way too long today lol. Gnight all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*, OMG the hay thrower is GENIUS! I did not know such a thing existed, HUGE labor savor. Really like your hay trailers too, they look huge. 
I hope you soon have some answers for Dream. I am sure you have already looked into this, but could she be anemic? 
*Freebird*, the minis are cute. I went to the website you listed, but couldn’t find any listings for the horses there. Have been really curious about the Lusatono’s story…
*Eole*, how are you feeling? Are you back in the saddle yet? 
*Koolio*, the clinic sounds great so far, best of luck for today! Those geese, oh they can be mean, your cat was wise to stay away. 
*TJ*, thanks for posting the Sgt Reckless shots, reminds one of all that horses have done for us. 
*Nicker*, banana bread makes everything better. You are so good with words, I am sure you will know the right thing to say.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Another nice day here. 70* and sun....AGAIN! WooHoo!

PH, fingers crossed for Dream. HOw many horses do you have, three?

Koolio, sounds like a great clinic. LOVE Canadian Geese. I have a decoy sitting in my foyer as decoration, I love them so much! 

PH, kicker balers are great! As a kid I had to help with baling. Ugh!

Gotta run, breakfast is calling.........


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning everyone & Happy Sunday!

Sun is trying to peek out this morning, hope it's sunny tomorrow, even if just in the morning. Saw a duck waddle along in front of the patio, that must've been what caused Savannah to lose her mind yesterday.

Laundry is started, breakfast after that. Might give myself a lazy day today...at least later.

Phantom, that hay bale thrower looks like an awesome invention.



Nicker, you'd enjoy then the flocks of Canadian geese that enjoy the golf course & little lake at work! The golfers aren't very fond of them....can't imagine why not!

Better get a move'on now, besides towards the coffee pot. 

Have a good day, all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, never got to answer you question. My essay was, "Do you think you have been bitten by the horse bug, and if so, how do you know?" 

Basically, if the kids were willing to put forth the effort to write the essay, then they are worthy....that is what separated the men from the boys. I had one who tried to throw one at me Friday (the due date) without a parent's signature. I said NO WAY....you had plenty of time, this was a second thought to you. Sorry. One had hers in the very next day!! I knew she would, she is stricken with the bug. LOL

Had a lovely ride yesterday. Jay sure is moving out. Sometimes makes me nervous, as I am not used to that....but then I remind myself, this is what he is SUPPOSED to do! GO WITH IT!! :lol: I definitely see nice changes in him.

Wondering.....I am giving both of the hroses flax. I know it is good for feet and hair, but wondering if it also gives energy. Hmmm....I will have to research that product! Does anyone know?

Banana bread in the oven. Forgot how much I love to cook and bake. I have every gadget known to man, and love to get them out to make things. 

OH< also, thought I was interesting. ON the route I took yesterday, I typically get him to canter. I was only going to ask him to trot, as he wasn't warmed up yet, and when I asked, he immediately picked up a canter!! Wow!! Fun! I still realy have to concentrate on sitting his hoppy canter, but I think I am getting better at it. Seems like if I lose my rhythm, he stops cantering, which is a good thing to me! 

OK, gotta go feed. Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, never got to answer you question. My essay was, "Do you think you have been bitten by the horse bug, and if so, how do you know?"
> 
> Basically, if the kids were willing to put forth the effort to write the essay, then they are worthy....that is what separated the men from the boys. I had one who tried to throw one at me Friday (the due date) without a parent's signature. I said NO WAY....you had plenty of time, this was a second thought to you. Sorry. One had hers in the very next day!! I knew she would, she is stricken with the bug. LOL


Oh, cool! Got 'em thinking/feeling on lots of levels then, right? Looking forward to hearing how the summer session goes. Wonder if that little girl's bedroom walls are plastered in horse pictures, lol! I have to fight the urge to tape up last year's calendar pictures like a teenager:lol:

Wow, Jay sure is coming along, huh?! One of these days I'll work out that canter when I get the chance, I will I will I will.


----------



## Happy Place

I started a Nike log today. I made it in word and inserted pictures with the dated posts. I also included a chart for worming and vaccinations (blank so far) I am sure that Farmer thinks that if his horses don't leave the farm, they don't need vaccines. Some truth to that I suppose.

Farmer comes back from Florida today. He has been gone two weeks. I hope he approves of what I have been doing with the horses. I don't think he will care. He might even consent to feeding them in the AM. So far Nike only gets fed once a day. He is up to about 3 lbs of feed. I will bring the scale out today to double check that.

It's warm and sunny again today. YAY enjoy your day all!


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *Freebird*, the minis are cute. I went to the website you listed, but couldn’t find any listings for the horses there. Have been really curious about the Lusatono’s story…[/SIZE]


We keep up more with the current horses on Facebook. The director isn't super computer savvy, so she relies on volunteers to update the website... in fact, the whole place is volunteer-run.

I'm not sure which horse you mean by the Lusitano... we have a large Andalusian gelding - is that the one? I am happy to share the stories.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Sunday all!

The open house was... well, sort of a success. We didn't have many visitors because of the rain. Yay rain (in sarcasm font). :shock:

We still had a great time though - an opportunity to thank some of the volunteers and introduce the horses to the handful of visitors that showed up. We will do it again later in the summer & hopefully have a better turn out. We are a non profit, and run by volunteers, so I'm hopeful those who did show up will help spread the word.

The pics attached are Butchie, tasting and enjoying the icing on a birthday cupcake.

The last one is a Shetland that came with a small herd. "Wally" and his partner in crime, "Beaver" were studs (we had them gelded in March) running free with four Hackney mares. They belonged to a gentleman whose family called us in November - they were moving him to Assisted Living and wanted us to take the ponies. Come to find out, they had been running pretty much free on his land for a number of years -- commence Wild Pony Roundup! 

Beaver and the mares have been adopted out. We will eventually adopt out Wally, but for now, we are assessing his abilities and taming him a little.

If you all are interested, I am happy to share the horses' and the Rescue's stories.


----------



## Topper

Hi, Happy Sunday to all.

TJTALON - thanks for asking about our trail obstacles. Last week I posted some pictures--and really struggled, I pushed every "button" and "tab" and thought perhaps I had done something to my membership. I was beginning to think my pictures and post questions weren't going through.
We are making some "simple" obstacles, yesterday we limbed 3 pretty good size trees that had fallen over, and placed them for log-step-over, and my husband made me this really cool walk over (I found it on the Internet, will try to find again to share the link) - it involves an old truck tire and poles - it ends up looking like a wagon wheel spoke, and of course a bridge (ha ha). 
The horse I am riding, I recently bought--and he and I are having our struggles. I'm just starting to ride again, and I kinda "over-horsed" myself. But I have great HOPE it will all work out. 

Freebird, the picture of the pony eating cupcakes is absolutely precious - I'm sure he will be adopted ASAP. What a cutie!!!

Happy Place, I am still hoping Nike becomes yours. 

If anyone has easy tips for the picture posting thing, I am open for help--I really fussed and fussed to get some posted, and I am still not convinced they came through.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I just love your pictures and posts.


----------



## Celeste

DH rode with me again today. I think that he really likes riding Shadow, the appaloosa. She is a very quiet, good girl. We went down the dirt road rather than through the deep woods because there are less insects. We still had a few encounters with horseflies, but it was still a nice ride.

We rode on a short area of pavement to get to the dirt. I love the sound of their shoes on the road.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=9nwlzUElKwE


----------



## Celeste

I also wanted to share a couple of pictures of some lilies in my garden. I'm not even sure what type they are. They came from plants people gave me a few years ago and then I planted them in the garden.


----------



## Freebird

:happydance:SUCCESS!!! Woo hoo!! I was able to lift Bird's front feet AND pick them without her slamming them down. :clap: :happy dance:

We have to celebrate the little victories, right?


----------



## Koolio

The dressage clinic was great again today. We focussed more on troubleshooting areas of our individual tests rather than larger group work. Koolio was a little tired today and it was very hot! But I think we did reasonably well. If you are interested, here is a video of today's test.


----------



## Happy Place

Very nice test Koolio!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Freebird*: I know I would like to hear the rescue stories (and see pics of course!). I suspect others would too. And congrats with the feet. I hope the pony got lots of praise and treats!

*Topper*: I think obstacles to get your too-busy, pushy horse thinking is a great idea. Are you doing them in hand to start with or under saddle? How is it going?

*Koolio*: The clinic sounds like a good one. The test looked lovely.

*Celeste*: Glad you (and DH) are getting saddle time. That always makes everything better. Those flowers are beautiful. I can only hope some of the lilies I will plant are even half as nice.



AnitaAnne said:


> I hope you soon have some answers for Dream. I am sure you have already looked into this, but could she be anemic?


Her CBC was normal. Don't have a copy of the exact numbers yet, vet will fax it all over when the Lyme test results come in.




NickerMaker71 said:


> I am giving both of the hroses flax. I know it is good for feet and hair, but wondering if it also gives energy.


I haven't heard of flax creating energy per se, but I can see how if it's helping to bring something they were lacking up to normal levels, they could certainly feel better. Hope the upward trend continues!


Today we went out to breakfast with BIL and SIL. Found out that both Gina and Christine hit the ground yesterday during their ride (I missed making it because I was at work). Apparently a nesting turkey flew up from a bush and went into Gina's mare, who understandably spun away from the 'attack' (Gina said the silly turkey bounced off the side of Gizelle's neck!! :shock. When Gizelle got upset and spun, Sula said 'OMG here comes the boss mare' and also jumped sideways, leaving Christine sitting in the mid air. Ouch!!

After breakfast we put the hay up into the loft. I can't even put into words how much my body appreciated only having to handle the hay once. I could about kiss that bale thrower (which is apparently called a 'kicker' by people who know things about equipment, how funny is that?).

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Happy Memorial Day! I certainly appreciate all that service men and women have done and are doing.


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Freebird*: I know I would like to hear the rescue stories (and see pics of course!). I suspect others would too. And congrats with the feet. I hope the pony got lots of praise and treats!
> 
> *PhantomHorse* - she sure did. One of my best friends was with me, armed with treats. We both gushed so much over her, she probably thinks we had lost our minds.
> 
> I will share little bits about the Rescue -- I can easily go overboard! My little girl was born there - her mama was a range mare out of a herd a guy in Wyoming could (or would) no longer care for. Some of them were brought to the rescue, some went into foster care, and some to other rescues, in December of 2013. Most of that herd have been adopted out, all we have left is a 2 year old that was in foster, but came back in April. We need to get her adopted!
> 
> The picture attached is my friend and me, teaching Bird about selfies. She was obviously less than impressed! K & I both look a hot mess.


----------



## Eole

*Freebird*: nice selfie!  I love the last pony picture, he's so cute and well proportioned.
*PH*: you make your hay? I'm impressed. It's a tough job and complicated to make good hay, timing is everything.
*Koolio*: nice job on that test. Is it western dressage? Koolio looks so light and relaxed.
*Celeste*: WOW!!! Pictures!!! So nice you could ride with DH. Is that PP? She sure is in tune with you (or worried about the camera?) Gorgeous flowers.
*MR*: hope you are having a great camping week end.
*NM*: Jay is getting younger!  Flax shouldn't make him hot, it's fat-fiber-proteins. No starch, no sugar. You are inspiring a new generation of horse-crazy kids with HS, this can only be good...
We have a couple of geese nesting on our lake for the 3rd year. They are cute, but they make poop the size of a great dane on my dock. :shock:
*TJ,* hope you have a great Horse Monday and expecting full report. 
*HP*


> I am sure that Farmer thinks that if his horses don't leave the farm, they don't need vaccines. Some truth to that I suppose.


 Actually, most vaccines are for animal or insect borne diseases. Horse kept outside are at risk. CONGRATULATIONS are in order for nailing that job. 
*Topper*: for pictures, I use the paper clip. In the open window, on the top right you choose to browse through your files, you select your picture, press download and voilà! That's how I do it, maybe not the only way.

*AA*, I got back in the saddle today, thanks for asking. Still limping on the right, but as long as the leg swings over... :lol: I took Alizé and did a lovely forest trail. When we came back, I did some arena work to break my brain's association arena=fall. I had a couple bad falls years ago and it took me ages to get back in any arena. It's still isn't my favorite thing.


----------



## Happy Place

Here's my Nike update. He actually didn't let me catch him at first. Silly ****** trotted from one end of the pasture to the other. Then he stood stock still and let me slip his halter on. Silly boy. He's feeling better. I threw the tape on him. He now weighs 985 up from 953. Just an estimate but we are getting somewhere. Farmer came home from FL today. Didn't say much other than I need to add oil to Nike's feed. So I guess he will get some corn oil for me to add. Here's today's pics


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, what a beautiful Sunny Sunday here.

FREEBIRD - I agree with everyone else, - please post stories and pictures (you can't go overboard) - I love reading about horses falling into their new best homes. Your picture looks so happy!

PHANTOMHORSE13- I am warming up in the arena first (where he's the perfect gentleman), and then working on the trail obstacles. I actually should do them in-hand first, cuz on the ground he is a pushy little snot. Under saddle we are doing great. Today, I cheated and ponied our old retired mare--I haven't figured out if he's afraid, a snot, or horribly not-confident when alone. Today was fun, I tied the mare up outside the arena, and did about 1/2 the hill - then ponied her and he was just absolutely perfect. So more time and going a little farther every day alone, is my hope for building his confidence in himself and me.

EOLE, thanks for the photo tips, I think my problems may be where I store them (I don't), so I'm cheating and copying and pasting from Facebook ha ha

HAPPY PLACE - I love today's pictures of Nike. I didn't see your original posts, but I think it's a great sign he is increasing in pounds and importantly, feeling good and teasing you with his trotting  Yahoo for you both


----------



## Topper

Celeste, your pictures are wonderful. What a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, very nice video! I always watch the confidence of you guys in the saddle...soak it in really, to help my brain go "oh, that's me too"!

Celeste, love the pics & video & such pretty flowers! Have no idea what they are, but some kind of lily?

Freebird, I'm sure all are interested & pics & stories of your rescue events & horses, big & small. Nice selfie, which sweaty woman are you?!

Phnatom, relieved your relatives weren't hurt in the turkey hit & run. I can't imagine what making & gathering hay must entail, but it sure sounds HUGE.

HP, Nike is looking so much better, he looks (& sounds!) happy. Farmer sounds like he might be getting interested, w/the oil suggestion. When do you start your new job?

Topper, I'm not so hot w/computer stuff, so w/pictures I take the long way around...but it works for me: I take a phone pic, email it to myself, put it in My Docs then upload on PhotoBucket. On this forum I cut & paste from there to here. On FB I can just pick up a pic right from My Docs. Haven't gotten around yet to experimenting to see if a phone video will work the same way.

Thanks Eole, I hope to have a good Horse Monday too. I DO know I have that date w/pulling out the saddle racks & getting floor clean behind it. After that, we'll see what the weather is doing & how muddy are not it is out there. Janice has a lesson time w/a young girl (10a or 11a, I can't recall which) & she said I could get out Spirit for a solo time. If that happens, I will ask Janice if we can go out to the arena. Spirit can do such a big strided walk that I get a little frustrated at having to turn her (even in the big oblong pen) just as I'm getting into sitting her rythmn.

Well, will see! As for "full reports" I'm looking forward to MR's!

Good morning all & "see ya" later!


----------



## tjtalon

Just for fun, for the newcomers: a pic of me on my first lesson horse at Janice's 2 years ago (14 hand Addie, first size I could even approach w/out wanting to hurl), one of Bailey TB/quarter horse), whom I talk about frequently (my canter instructor, when I get there) & Spirit, referred to today, TWH:







What I've found interesting is the difference between me on Bailey (the red) & me on Spirit (the black). I look, to me, like I'm just sitting on Bailey while she walks & on Spirit (black) I actually look like I'm riding (which I was, lol!) Those 2 pics are about 5-6 mos apart.

Hope Topper & Freebird enjoy these, everyone else enjoy the "redo"!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Found this in an article of ways to use duct tape. Nothing lifts your spirits more than seeing a pillow monster in action. Hope it gives you a chuckle. Sorry about being such a recluse, dealing with aging issues. 

After finding this video, I may have found a way to deal with things. 

Have a good Memorial Day!


----------



## tjtalon

Well, saw a bit ago a text from Janice that she had sent last night. Her Teen Challenge got rescheduled from this past Friday to today. That means 12 young men will be descending on the place, 6 to start in on chores (big noisy ones), 6 to "do horse activities" then switch places in the afternoon.

I wouldn't have gotten to ride anyway (which I REALLY wanted to do & was looking forward to time on Spirit) & don't want to be in the midst of all that. Well...I always put my horse thing "on the Altar" soooo....I can take advantage of the time & get some neglected stuff done around home & after that get out my exercise ball (& "Bob") & practice balance.

Fingers crossed next Monday that the weather will be nice. I got the lesson last Monday on Bailey, so don't feel deprived there, & maybe exercise ball practice will be beneficial since the "bounce bounce" on the trot is recent body memory (SIT that exercise ball, lol!)

Dang 'tho...but it's all good...


----------



## tjtalon

Don't know if this will work, but it should, just for fun again: my arena time last year w/Spirit (which in viewing taught me A LOT about my then-busy hands, lol!)


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Don't know if this will work, but it should, just for fun again: my arena time last year w/Spirit (which in viewing taught me A LOT about my then-busy hands, lol!)


Well oops. It's a video, didn't do it right.:shock:

Later all!:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!!!*
*Celeste*, I have those same Lilies in my garden, they are so pretty! I planted some Easter Lilies one year too, and they are HUGE. I’ll take pictures once they bloom. 
The PP looks like she is nice and calm riding with the Appaloosa too, nice to hear you are getting good riding time in.
*PH13*, Those turkeys are such stupid birds, it is a wonder any of them live! Hope your SIL and friend are ok. 
I have already been sharing about the “kicker” bale thrower! Most folks around here have pretty basic equipment, and it is very labor intensive to bale and load hay. It is really hard to find square bales here just because of the labor involved. Most people find it easier to just produce round bales. 
It is frustrating to see so many round bales rotting out in the fields while I am desperately hunting all over two counties for hay every year. Wish I had a place to store round bales out of the weather so I could use them. 
I dream of having my own hayfield, and honestly with that kicker one person could theoretically produce square bales. 
*Freebird*, Yes, I meant the Andalusian gelding, odd to hear of one of those winding up in a rescue. My Dressage instructor had suggested I look for a Lusitano as they are usually less $$ than an Andalusian, thus the mix-up. Blame my old brain for that.
Good you had success with your filly’s feet. Every day she should get better and better. 
*Eole*, I am glad to hear you are feeling well enough to ride. I understand about feeling a little cautious after falling, especially difficult to get back on while one is still sore! So happy to hear you had a good ride on Alize. 
Goose poop, yeah, that stuff is BIG and annoying to find all over the place. They have turned into a bit of a pest here, there are so many and they run off the other waterfowl. 
*Koolio*, I don’t know much about western dressage, but that test sure was a pleasure to watch! Love that trot, such wonderful suspension! You were right on the letter, and it seems as if Koolio really enjoys it too, no resistance what so ever in him! NICE. 
*TJ*, LOVE those pictures of you on all three of the horses! Hope you have the Best Horse Monday EVER today. 
*Nicker*, I don’t know if it is the flax or just feeling good, but whatever the cause, isn’t it a great feeling to ride a nice, responsive, forward moving horse? FUN. 
Looking forward to more adventures of the RS gang. 
*Topper*, I am so glad to hear you are getting some good riding time! The obstacles sound very nice, and did you say you had a friend coming that was going to ride with you this summer? That would be wonderful! 
*HP*, that is great that Nike is feeling better! Corn oil is a good choice for extra calories. Love the idea of a journal to tract his progress. 
*Roadyy*, haven’t heard from you this weekend, guess you are busy packing and purging for the big move. Hopefully you are getting some ride time in too! 
*Blue*, good to hear you are adjusting to your working hours, are you getting to ride any? 
*Ellen*, I hope you are having a wonderful day! How are your girls doing? 
I hope I haven’t forgotten anyone…I have today off, not sure what we are going to do, but want to have some FUN!! 
Had to work this weekend, and it was a bad one. Lots of falls, mishaps, even some *cough* altercation injuries. Many unscheduled surgeries! I really felt sorry for our surgeon that got the short straw and was scheduled to work all weekend. He looked exhausted after his last surgery. I was the lucky one to have that patient, didn’t return to the floor until 1735.


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Freebird, I'm sure all are interested & pics & stories of your rescue events & horses, big & small. Nice selfie, which sweaty woman are you?!


*TJ* - I'm the sweaty woman in the black tank top. Humidity is a b... 

As long as everyone is interested, I am happy to share Rescue stories! There are SO many. We do a lot of Sanctuary work -- I tease the founder sometimes, we should call it "Lin's Home for Aged and Disabled Equine". One of my favorite Sanctuary guys is Chip -- or ChipperLips as we call him for dinner. He's somewhere between 25-30 years old. He came in a bag of bones, literally. He was found in a pasture, knee deep in grass, and the owner couldn't figure out "why he wouldn't eat the **** stuff"... well, since said owner never checked on him, as soon as we walked up to him it was obvious why he wouldn't eat. He had a large wound on his cheek that went all the way through to an abscess on his tongue, and back teeth that were razor sharp from being chipped and lack of care. The owner relinquished around 18 months ago, we got him vetted & teeth floated, and he has gained several hundred pounds under our care. Given his age, we have decided it's best for him to just live out his remaining years with us. We aren't sure of his breeding... he's not super tall, but now with weight on, he's thick, and has a blocky head. There is some appy in him, but no clue what (if anything) else. 
He's sweet as can be, and talks to us in the barn. He's the boss of the "Fab Five" herd (the senior & sanctuary herd), helping us call them in for dinner. We laugh that he knows how to text and will let the morning volunteer know if it's past 6 a.m. feeding time!

First photo is Chip before, second is Chip after. The photo doesn't do justice, IMO, for how healthy the old guy looks now.


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Well, saw a bit ago a text from Janice that she had sent last night. Her Teen Challenge got rescheduled from this past Friday to today. That means 12 young men will be descending on the place, 6 to start in on chores (big noisy ones), 6 to "do horse activities" then switch places in the afternoon.


We just did an 8th grade "service learning project" at the Rescue. Gotta love putting those kids to work! They learned all about poop and grooming. 

Feel free to send some of those strong young men to us, we get a ton of college age girls to volunteer, but the boys are few & far between!


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!!!*
> *Freebird*, Yes, I meant the Andalusian gelding, odd to hear of one of those winding up in a rescue. My Dressage instructor had suggested I look for a Lusitano as they are usually less $$ than an Andalusian, thus the mix-up. Blame my old brain for that.


Oh yes, Diamond Dancer. He's an 18 year old Andalusian who came to us after being abandoned *TWICE*! He is owned outright by the Rescue and won't be adopted, per an agreement with the original owner. She found that he was too much horse for her (being that we wasn't gelded until we got him about two years ago!!), and sold him. The person she sold him to also found him to be too much horse (duh, a 16.2 hand, 1500 lb stud?!) who just said, meh, I'll leave him here. Someone claimed him, and lo & behold, same song, new verse. He was sold & luckily that person knew of us when she couldn't handle him. The original owner subsequently found out we had him (horsey world is a small world, I'm learning) and contacted our founder. She was given his papers and specific instructions that he could be the property of the Rescue with the promise to geld and never adopt him. He was also skinny, but has since fattened up nicely!

He's a bit of a prima donna (okay, a lot of a prima donna). He is gorgeous and he knows it. He likes our cute, young ladies who volunteer, and our founder, but he doesn't like or trust many other people - for obvious reasons. He cribs, he bites, and he "dances" with anyone who goes into the stall with him. That said, he leads nicely, and he's broke to ride. In fact, we had a volunteer last summer who did dressage with him. We also take him to Expos because he's unusual and draws a lot of attention.

The before photo (first) is shortly after we got him. The after (second) is him last week after spending an hour in the round pen playing in the mud.


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> Oh yes, Diamond Dancer. He's an 18 year old Andalusian who came to us after being abandoned *TWICE*! He is owned outright by the Rescue and won't be adopted, per an agreement with the original owner. She found that he was too much horse for her (being that we wasn't gelded until we got him about two years ago!!), and sold him. The person she sold him to also found him to be too much horse (duh, a 16.2 hand, 1500 lb stud?!) who just said, meh, I'll leave him here. Someone claimed him, and lo & behold, same song, new verse. He was sold & luckily that person knew of us when she couldn't handle him. The original owner subsequently found out we had him (horsey world is a small world, I'm learning) and contacted our founder. She was given his papers and specific instructions that he could be the property of the Rescue with the promise to geld and never adopt him. He was also skinny, but has since fattened up nicely!
> 
> He's a bit of a prima donna (okay, a lot of a prima donna). He is gorgeous and he knows it. He likes our cute, young ladies who volunteer, and our founder, but he doesn't like or trust many other people - for obvious reasons. He cribs, he bites, and he "dances" with anyone who goes into the stall with him. That said, he leads nicely, and he's broke to ride. In fact, we had a volunteer last summer who did dressage with him. We also take him to Expos because he's unusual and draws a lot of attention.
> 
> The before photo (first) is shortly after we got him. The after (second) is him last week after spending an hour in the round pen playing in the mud.


Wow, how beautiful! I too wondered how that breed of horse ended up in a rescue, but the stories explain it (& remind me of horror stories I've read of people not knowing one darned thing that think they can "ride the pretty pony into the sunset" on a spirited stud.:shock

Thanks for sharing, sounds like he's got a very good forever-home & people around that understand his quirks


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Don't know if this will work, but it should, just for fun again: my arena time last year w/Spirit (which in viewing taught me A LOT about my then-busy hands, lol!)


I'm thinking of taking English lessons and breaking Freebird English, because of my busy hands (and holding the horn) from years of bad habits! I hope my seat is as great as yours, soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Diamond Dancer is one beautiful boy! I gotta say, it's a shame he didn't find the right place/person to show him off. Sometimes people with more money than sense get a horse with a ton of talent that they can't ride. 

I would have thought a registered Andalusian Stallion would have been easy to sell for breeding purposes, wonder if he has many babies on the ground? 

Not sure what you mean about "dances with people when they come into the stall" but he sounds so personable. 


He would have been my dream ride 20 yrs ago. Good thing he is not adoptable, cause I would be after him like a rocket and there is no way I can ride a horse like that anymore. 

Getting old is Shiitake *sigh*


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> Diamond Dancer is one beautiful boy! I gotta say, it's a shame he didn't find the right place/person to show him off. Sometimes people with more money than sense get a horse with a ton of talent that they can't ride.
> 
> I would have thought a registered Andalusian Stallion would have been easy to sell for breeding purposes, wonder if he has many babies on the ground?
> 
> Not sure what you mean about "dances with people when they come into the stall" but he sounds so personable.
> 
> 
> He would have been my dream ride 20 yrs ago. Good thing he is not adoptable, cause I would be after him like a rocket and there is no way I can ride a horse like that anymore.
> 
> Getting old is Shiitake *sigh*


Yes, yes, getting old is shiitake! ;-)

He likes to jump, and lift his front legs (not really rear), and stomp, and circle, and act a fool in general when you're in his stall. Attempting to show his dominance. He really does have quite the personality.

We aren't sure how many babies he has on the ground - I'm sure they are gorgeous, though.


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Wow, how beautiful! I too wondered how that breed of horse ended up in a rescue, but the stories explain it (& remind me of horror stories I've read of people not knowing one darned thing that think they can "ride the pretty pony into the sunset" on a spirited stud.:shock
> 
> Thanks for sharing, sounds like he's got a very good forever-home & people around that understand his quirks


You're right, it is far & few between with horses like him in Rescue. We have a couple of other really nice ones now, that we are rehabbing, that will end up adopting out eventually. I'll share more about them later, when I can get some good pics - a thoroughbred 3 yr filly with a bone chip from a race breeder in Canada, and a Percheron/Morgan 5 yr gelding with alfalfa allergies.

We are _very_, _*very*_ picky about who we adopt to - background check, facility or land check and all. People complain that we hold on to some of our horses too long, but once we adopt they are in forever homes, or they come back to us without a refund of the adoption fee. We put our hearts & souls into these animals, they aren't going to end up in bad situations again.


----------



## HorsesDoFly

Thank you!
South western Colorado.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*: you make your hay? I'm impressed. It's a tough job and complicated to make good hay, timing is everything.


My DH was raised on a farm, of which one of the major crops was (and still is) hay. The farm is now run by my BIL, who also farms his property (which surrounds ours) and all sorts of other assorted bits of land all over the area.

While I never imagined making hay was an easy thing, I had NO idea just how complicated it is, how much equipment is involved (or how much manual labor, depending on the equipment).. and how much weather plays a role. I have been fascinated to learn the process and am improving in my ability to feel the hay and know when it's the right kind of dry (I had no idea that alfalfa could actually get too dry before baling!). Our hay comes from either the part of our property that isn't in pasture or one of the fields on my BIL's place (where I did my endless riding all winter). 

Living here has given me a whole new respect for farming and a heck of a lot more understanding. Watching Keith deal with the grass and the other crops (corn, wheat, oats, soybeans, green and wax beans this year, adding potatoes next year!) is both fascinating and mind boggling. Luckily for me he is very patient with my asking (likely idiotic) questions and he even invites me along to see first hand what he does with all the different equipment. The combine cab reminds me of a jetliner - so many buttons and switches and dials!

I especially find the whole GMO debate/panic amazing now, as I am able to see things first hand and realize just how much totally wrong information is out there..


Hope everyone is enjoying their Memorial Day. DH and I went down to the graveyard beside our property this morning and put a flag on the grave of the man who owned this place before us (who was an Army vet).

:wave:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! You all posted way too much for me to be able to remember what everyone said so forgive me for not responding to everyone but...
Congratulations HP!!!!! I knew I had a good feeling about this job!

Tj- sorry your horse Monday didn't happen. &#55357;&#56862;

Hubby and I hit the trail Friday night. The first time with Blue since right after we got him in November. He "insisted" on leading the 4 other horses. The trail is definitely where he likes to be. While we were in the back of the property, a herd of horses, owned by the neighbors, came running up to the fence. We have been riding that property for 5 years and have never seen horses back there. Blue stopped but hubby told him to "find his feet" and "walk on" and he did. Isabella, on the other hand, decided to jig and prance and get all nervous. Interestingly, she calmed down when we all switched places and she ended up behind Blue. She sees him as he trail partner now. The love has begun!

When we got back to the farm, hubby cantered Blue out in the open and then he picked up the correct lead in both directions!!

We went back out yesterday and hubby and I took our horses on our first "solo" trail ride. They both did great. Blue spooked twice at the very start..probably because Izzy is a nervous Nellie, but he spooked in place...hubby once again told him to "find his feet" and off he went.

Yep...we got ourselves a treasure in the handsome paint! When we finished riding yesterday, we let them graze while we were still in the saddle and Isabella wanted to stand as close to Blue as possible...just like she used to do with Scuffy. It was a bittersweet moment.

Hope everyone is well and was able to enjoy their weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Wishng you all a wonderful Memorial Day. HOping you got to spend it with family.

We had a nice cook out last night and a delicious brunch (homemade omelets) made lovingly by Uncle M.  I do enjoy DH's family. They really know how to talk, debate, and laugh. Sometimes the topics get heated, but it's all good.

Got much saddle time in too! Rode around home, but really enjoyed it. The weather here has been SPECTACATULAR!! As you can tell with the large amount of people outside working in their yards and having picnics. It's really nice to see.

I had a bit of fun yesterday. The events made me . I passed the old farm where I used to live, and the guy who bought it, a horse guy, saw me, stopped brush hogging the field, turned off the tractor and walked over to the fence to chat with me. They (he and his wife) still want to get together and show me a particular trail about 45 minutes away. But...last weekend they were there, his wife's horses kicked her square in the two knees! :shock: Guess she went to find a place to pee...and the 'place' happened to be behind the horse and spooked him! Yikes! I guess I won't be riding with them for a while.

Then, down another rode, a car came up slow beside me....the window rolled down, and a girl introduced herself. Here, her DH had sotpped me months ago on the road saying his DW always rides alone and if I would like, contact her. We exchanged numbers. I never did.....and she never did. Since they happened to see me riding, they 'didn't stalk me' as she put it, but wanted to catch up with me to see if I would like to ride. She lives in the other direction than I typically ride, but not too far. She seemed very nice, and 'pretty normal'. :rofl::rofl: She has a gaited horse, so she says she tends to haul a$$, while I on the other hand travel slow....so we'll see how that works. 

The best part of this girl, in passing I mentioned riding in the winter. She said, "You do? Me TOO!" We laughed, cause most people around here don't. :lol::lol::lol: I think I could like this girl! LOL

Isn't it something how this meeting people is getting rolling? Crazy!

Jay rode well all days. A little lazy on the way out today, but gave me a nice canter. 

OH, both, yesterday AND today, he took up his LEFT lead! He has only given me it once since I owned him. Massage therapist figured it was from that being his tight side. I don't know how I cued him yesterday, but what a shock for him to take it!!! Today I mysteriously cued him again...and there it was! :shock::lol: It's actually a little smoother than the right lead.

I'm really proud of him.

More in a bit............


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, sorry you didn't get to ride today, but I must say. I see BIG improvements in your pictures! YOu have come a long way!

Who was talking about trail obstacles? I was thinking of you today on my ride as we encountered so many 'weird' things.....like a truck hauling Job Johney's (porta potties), candy wrappers blowing in the wind....and THIS! 

Yep! toilet paper! I was near the Amish school. Only thing I can figure is that the amish kids were out messing around, as there really isn't any houses near by! :shock:

Jay never missed a beat though. 

Also, here is another pic. Can't tell if you can tell how close the stick is to the tree, but I do make him go trhough it. Another obstacle to think about!

Deer flies are back.....hence the purple ears. Horse flies are TERRIBLE this year! Ugh!

Let my two graze in the big pasture for a few minutes today. I took a book as they munched. My guy was always keeping his eye on me. 

Trail Riding: Train, Prepare, Pack Up & Hit the Trail: Rhonda Massingham Hart: 9781580175609: Amazon.com: Books

This is the book I was reading. LOVE it! Highly recommend it.

Koolio, looking good!

Corgi, congrats on a successful trail ride! 

Yes, AA, it does feel good to have my horse feeling better! 

PH, I grew up on a 'city slicker' farm. Meaning we came from the suburbs when I was ten. All the people around us were farmers. We did our best to raise all kinds of animals. We let others plant our fields and harvest our hay, but I helped out. I never regretted living here. I learned a lot! NOt just putting in hay, but how to milk cows, and how to plant crops. My HS sweetheart's father ran a seed company, and he was very outdoorsy....I certainly got a rural education that I am proud of. I can really tell the difference btw my DH, who came here late in life and myself. he has NO CLUE! Hahahaha Oh well, I'll lead the way.


----------



## Blue

Holy Cow! This place rocks. We've been out of town for a few days. Decided to go up to our cabin in Parks and fix the water line. It rained all weekend, but we got a good jeep ride in.

Been really busy. Job is going ok. I like most of the people and finally got the manager to understand that a 4 or 5 hour shift is really a good thing for me.

We applied for a home equity refinance and it came through fine, but the appraiser wants to come this week. I've started a new job, dog had surgery, dealing with family drama and back not feeling good. Now they call! Ugh. I have to get this place cleaned up in 2 days. Never gonna happen. Only half finished with the painting. Yikes.

Tried to swing up on Lacey bareback tonight. Even with my 3 step mounting block it was a chore. The brain remembers - handful of mane, slight bounce with left foot, swing right leg over, find center. Mostly all at once. The joints say - "O he!! no~!" I got it done, but only because she stood still and laughed at me. O well.

Losing someone close for someone who is closed off. Sometimes nothing needs to be said. A hug and meaningless chitchat about everyday things. Sometimes that's enough to let them know you're there for them.

Well there's tons more to respond to but I better get busy cleaning right?

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, wow, so many great posts to read.
I loved reading about everyone's weekends, and seeing pictures and videos.

TJTALON--thanks for posting the pictures, showing your horses and you over the past two years. So, is Spirit (the black) your current ride? What is a canter instructor?

KOOLIO - I loved the video - how quiet and nice--awesome ride.

FREEBIRD - the stories and pictures are fabulous, I love both Diamond Dancer and Chip. I'm glad Chip will hang-out forever being the one in charge 
Is there a Facebook page for your facility?

NICKERMAKER71 - Aren't horse people just the best, always willing to stop and chat and a new riding buddy on top of it, yahoo for you. And big APPLAUSE for the LEFT LEAD - how exciting for you, and that he/she did it twice - that's fantastic.
I loved your pictures and description of "weird" trail obstacles, all in a day's ride, right ? ha ha

ANITAANNE - I agree !!!! Getting old sucks. With my recent medical deal (last 5 years), I have decided I will NOT grow old gracefully, I'm headed that way kicking and screaming AND RIDING AGAIN all the way ha ha.

I had the best day today - my friend did bring her horse over yesterday, so today she came back and we played in the arena. I rode my guy, Barstow, and she lunged hers (he's a youngster, 4 or 5 and very, very green). There was a lot for him to take in, I thought he did great for her. And my little stinker, I HAD SO MUCH FUN. He started pulling his temper tantrum stuff (he's never done that in the arena before), and I realized, ah-ha - he's not afraid he does NOT want to do what I am asking him to do. His mind was everywhere but on me. But, YAHOO, I held him where I wanted him and we did a lot of trotting and loping circles, tired horses make much better decisions, don't they?
It felt good to be able to work him through his little snit-attack, I think that someone in his recent past must have given in to these little tantrums and he won the war. Today was fabulous ! I had the best time, and by the end he was 100% with me. Which tells me this little tantrum stuff outside the arena, may very well be the exact same thing....it's gonna be a great summer. I feel like I am getting my sea-legs (horse-legs) back under me.
What a glorious day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, yep, I stopped and dropped off my banana bread. She seemed to appreciate it. She seemed better. Her DH was there, he's a great guy. Helps her out of her awkward social situations. They are good for each other.  I stayed and chatted about 'nothing' for while.

Oh, everyone take notice of Rainn in the picture. She the smaller of the two. She still has all of her HAIR. That is a GOOD thing, as generally by this time of year she has lost it b/c of some sort of unknown allergy. The Cushings meds must be working.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy* - a technical question for you (and any other power tool enthusiast / person who took toasters apart as a kid): So this afternoon I was using a feed-in planer/thicknesser unit to shave down into nice timber to make my rustic architraves etc from rough-sawn boards, and all was going well as usual, using it on and off all afternoon. Then suddenly the unit stopped. I worked out it had tripped the main household residual current device and when I re-set the RCD and had blown out any dust that might have accumulated in the unit, it didn't trip the RCD again, but made a lot of blue light and ssssb sounds from inside the motor housing and I rapidly turned it off again. Any ideas what might be going on? Is the motor likely toast, or could it be something fixable? ...if you've ever experienced motorised tools behaving like that before, which I have not!


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning!

Nicker, cool on on the people -meeting lately! Both horses look great & yay on Jay...

...and on Blue, Ladona! Good to hear how Isabella is adapting nicely to him.

Blue, that's busy busy busy...good luck w/the house cleaning, hope you can, er...get it out of the way!

Topper, I meant that Bailey herself is my "canter instructor". Janice (my instructor) is having Bailey be the horse for me for that, as her canter is smooth & nice...have yet to experience that yet, 'tho. She's my main lesson horse. I get on Spirit sometimes for a let's-just-ride-a bit.

And thanks, Nicker for the compliment. The pics DO show improvement...who cares how "long" it takes, it's just good that it's (horses etc) happened & is still happening.

Later, all, have to go. Take care, everyone!


----------



## SueC

I'm still catching up with what you've all been up to, but for once have an interesting photo to share that is also brand-new:

On the weekend I discovered that even camels have itchy spots! :smile:










I had the first opportunity of my life to test out this idea on a camel at Pentland Alpaca Stud, who happened to have a nice new camel. After the usual large-herbivore introduction rituals, the camel quickly showed me where it liked to be scratched. It made faces and wiggled its upper lip when I got it right in a very similar manner to the way a horse or donkey will. It became quite a long "conversation" and the camel would have preferred it if I hadn't left. (My husband wants to hire the camel for a day to put on our farm, just because he'd really like to see how the horses would react :rofl


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> Hi Everyone, wow, so many great posts to read.
> I loved reading about everyone's weekends, and seeing pictures and videos.
> 
> FREEBIRD - the stories and pictures are fabulous, I love both Diamond Dancer and Chip. I'm glad Chip will hang-out forever being the one in charge
> Is there a Facebook page for your facility?


Glad you asked! Here it is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Epona-Horse-Rescue/172673342771724?fref=ts&ref=br_tf


----------



## Happy Place

I'm starting today. So far it's been all my pretty pony, grooming, feeding and lots of love. Today starts the ground work fun. We are starting with scary raincoat. I'll put it on me take it off, rub him with it and pass by it hanging from a post. We may not get through it all today, but that is my starting plan. Once he has mastered that I plan to move on to tarps! It's time for him to move his feet and use his brain.

I do have a canundrum. Farmer has not said much at all about the feed program other than he needs oil. I am almost out of feed. We need to talk about him buying feed and if he expects me to feed all of the time. I don't really mind but I'd like to have all the expectations out on the table. They are his horses after all and he has not even asked what my feed schedule has been or how much I am feeding. It's probably not a big deal, I just don't like initiating what could be a delicate subject.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> I'm starting today. So far it's been all my pretty pony, grooming, feeding and lots of love. Today starts the ground work fun. We are starting with scary raincoat. I'll put it on me take it off, rub him with it and pass by it hanging from a post. We may not get through it all today, but that is my starting plan. Once he has mastered that I plan to move on to tarps! It's time for him to move his feet and use his brain.


Sounds like you're in about the same place with your pretty pony as I am with Freebird. Last week, we played with scary toy plastic cones landing in front of her (simulating birds & bunnies on the trail). I *love* the raincoat idea - mind if I steal it?


----------



## Happy Place

Freebies go for it. I stole it from Nickermaker17! I never even knew it was a "thing". I used to sit on my horse in a lesson and remove my turtle neck that was under my sweater without taking the sweater off! My horse could care less. We used to pull jackets on and off, drape the over standards and it was just convenient. Never had to teach our horses that it wasn't scary :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Free bird not freebie. Dumb autocorrect


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Free bird not freebie. Dumb autocorrect


LOL I kinda liked it! Gotta love our old friend Otto Korrekt... :rofl:


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> I'm still catching up with what you've all been up to, but for once have an interesting photo to share that is also brand-new:
> 
> On the weekend I discovered that even camels have itchy spots! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the first opportunity of my life to test out this idea on a camel at Pentland Alpaca Stud, who happened to have a nice new camel. After the usual large-herbivore introduction rituals, the camel quickly showed me where it liked to be scratched. It made faces and wiggled its upper lip when I got it right in a very similar manner to the way a horse or donkey will. It became quite a long "conversation" and the camel would have preferred it if I hadn't left. (My husband wants to hire the camel for a day to put on our farm, just because he'd really like to see how the horses would react :rofl



Oh my goodness, CUTE!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, there are a couple of things that may be causing that. Motors have " brushes"(carbon fiber type material) on either side of the armature with springs that keep them pushed against it. Once those brushes wear down then they loose their contact with the armature causing heat build up. Once that happens the power can be intermittent and cause excessive power draw tripping the breaker(Residual Current Device). Another thing could be the magnet that is attached to inside of the motor housing could be cracked and causing friction, but less likely you will see any sparks from that. Usually it locks up soon after that happens. The other thing could be the seals and/or bearing that keep the armature centered are worn out causing it to wobble.

Here are a couple of pics of the inner parts of "one" electric motor to help you see.


----------



## Roadyy

Did not get any horseback riding in this weekend, but did get some offshore fishing in Sunday.

Guy from work took me, DD and mom's bf out fishing for King Mackerel. We caught 6 Kings and 2 Spanish Mackerel. This was the first time he has ever been offshore of any kind outside of freshwater. We decided to do the goofy thing and have all matching hats. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Then Monday was his 64th birthday and we had a big cookout. He is a huge John Wayne fan like myself so we sat around watching the JW marathon. I then surprised him with a John Wayne tin with every movie he ever played in that I've had for about 8 years still in the plastic shrink wrap. It was a great weekend.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice trip Rick & great catch! Bet those will be yummy, going to put them on a grill? (or maybe a spit! Those be big fish...!)

Had an errant thought today, which would never work but here it is: was thinking of acclimation aids, w/the raincoat conversation, I thought of jack-in-the Box(s).

With the tune being disabled somehow (some sudden bunny or turkey won't be playing "Here We Go "Round the Mulberry Bush" or whatever those things play now [do they even make them anymore, lol?!]).

But it would have to be auto-activated somehow, w/out the human popping the button. But, really, any horse looking at one of those that could get used to the sudden pop-out of a scary clown might not have such a sudden "C**P!!" response to a critter jumping from the bushes). Well, those things startle a human when you're expecting it!

I know, not a good idea, more of a "what if that could somehow work..." Would likely get stomped to pieces anyway.

But, have got a few minds thinking of "Hmmm...what could I create for a jump-out thing..."

Didn't I? Heh heh heh...


----------



## tjtalon

Of course, there's no substitute, I realize, for aware riding. Just a fun "what if" thought. Turkeys, bunnies, mailboxes, a pail that has been seen 175 times...just happens...!


----------



## tjtalon

Have a quick question: I read other forums for learning & interest. Frequently, someone will say that they are "subbing" or "bump". What do these mean?


----------



## Koolio

TJ - subbing means subscribing to a thread. By posting in a thread, it will come up as active in the user CP. if you have email notifications, it will come up there too. Otherwise, you have to scroll through the main menu and find the thread.
Bump means a person is making a thread active and bumping it to the top of the activity list. This is usually done by someone looking for a response to a query and when the thread hasn't had much activity it drops down on the activity list.

Make sense?


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - subbing means subscribing to a thread. By posting in a thread, it will come up as active in the user CP. if you have email notifications, it will come up there too. Otherwise, you have to scroll through the main menu and find the thread.
> Bump means a person is making a thread active and bumping it to the top of the activity list. This is usually done by someone looking for a response to a query and when the thread hasn't had much activity it drops down on the activity list.
> 
> Make sense?


Yes it does, thank you Tracey! (and thank you for my recent glimpses into Canadian horse-world; being much enjoyed)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I actually got some saddle time! Despite the fact that the weather has turned back to summer (89F today with 78% humidity, ugh), went out for a ride with Gina and Christine. I rode Jemma. We did a lot of leading in case there was another turkey attack (last ride both Gina and Christine came off, so weren't looking to repeat that fun).




















Seeing as it was so hot, we made a stop in the creek. I had no idea Jemma had never been in water before! It didn't take me even 3 minutes to get her into the creek, going first! Was very proud of how she handled herself. We stood in the creek until she calmed and even got brave enough to drink!




















Tomorrow the weather is supposed to be stormy, so not sure if we will get out again or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

OMG, what a night!

Had a farrier appointment at 4:00, didn't hurry as he always calls and is always late. I show up at 4:15....and there he sits!:shock: I felt terrible. He was enjoying himself while talking to mom's DH (MDH)

So I hurry up and pull Jay out of the pasture.

We are standing around chit-chatting, doing feet when MDH says, "Oh NO, the goats are OUT!":shock:

"OH NO! I didn't close the gate!" I say. In my haste, I left the gate open as _usually _it's just the horses in that pasture and Rainn was in her stall. BUT.....we've been allowing horse and goats to share so the goatie-goats were sneaking some weeds outside of the pasture.

I tied Jay to the fence....grabbed a bucket of grain and called them in. PHew! Close one!! :lol:

Back to shoeing......few minutes later....."I wonder if the dogs got out?" I say.....

MDH went to look. Chevy is missing!:shock: He's the Great Pyrenees pup with the $3000 leg. OH NO! This is major. These dogs NEED a fence or they will GO!

MDH jumps on the 4-wheeler and I head another direction.

Farrier is pounding shoes....Jay is munching grass.....no one is paying him any attention.

Second lap around the fence, here comes Chevy. I run a lead rope and treats out. Chevy will have no parts of following the ATV, so I have to climb the fence and lead him around. (I still got it! LOL)

Get back and farrier is fitting a shoe to a still munching/loose Jay. :shock::rofl::rofl:

Get to put Chevy back in the pen when.....OH NO! He's covered in MUD! How will we get this past my dear mother? Let's rinse him off! :thumbsup: Not happening! Wah-wah-wah He would not have any parts of the hose.

I say to MDH, how about you do chores so she doesn't have to come out prior to her meeting!  So that is what we did, hopefully by morning the mud will be gone! Hahahaha

I could tell her......and I don't think she would be mad......but....all's well that ends well! :wink: Mom doesn't need to know about this little minor incident. :lol:

Farrier guy just chuckled the whole time. Was highly impressed with Jay...as was I. He munched loose for a while as we all busied ourselves. He also witnessed Jay step on his lead, and without pulling, just gently unstepped off the lead. He said, "YOu got a smart horse there! As smart as a mule I bet! He knows how to unstick himself with out going beserk." A nice compliment for my boy.

The rest of the evening was quiet. thank gosh!! We three got a great laugh of the whole situation tho! LOL Let's hope it rains tonight and Chevy is muddy for real! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Holy Mackeral Roady!

Great fish!!!!


----------



## Topper

NickerMaker71 - LOVED your post! LAUGHING !!!!! Great details, I can "see" it all happening


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Tuesday Evening.

PHANTOMHORSE13 -- your pictures are wonderful, I enjoyed every one. What fun for you.

FREEBIRD - thanks for the FB link, when I clicked on it, I got an error message "content is unavailable" - is there a FB name I can search for?

HAPPY PLACE - Is it Nike you are starting groundwork with? Or is there another horse in your picture ? And the feeding conundrum (great word), how did the whole thing start? Did he ask you to feed his horse(s)? Has he been purchasing the feed thus far? I agree with you--it's worth having the chat now, so everyone is clear.

No news on this end, another day at work and mountains of paperwork to type this evening, but it is MUCH more fun to open HorseForum and read about everyone's day!


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful story, Nicker!! That's hilarious!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning All.


DD has a side job for a couple who are out of town for a few days. They are paying her $50 to paint their privacy fence white from the natural wood color. 2 gallons, a roller, a 4" paint brush and a roller pan with 2 mixing sticks is what they left. The first gallon was used on the 30 foot section between their house and shop as a base coat and will take the second gallon to finish it. There is another 50-75 foot section between their house and the neighbor's that will take at least 3 gallons so it will not get done til they get back and can buy more paint. No pics from last night, but I did help by painting around the hinges and the very bottom so she could take off with the roller. Before we were half done you could see the old boards soaking up the paint.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*, Good to hear your ride was not “fowl”ed up! :lol:

*Koolio*, pictures of Ms. Lucy please. 

*TJ*, Sorry you didn’t have a Horse Monday, are Horse Sunday’s possible?

*Nicker*, too funny! :rofl:

*HP*, the $$ for feed is a tough one. I think you need to have an idea of what you are willing to continue to do before you speak to him. It is a delicate situation, and the conversation could go any number of ways. 
Try to keep in mind what you want and need. Is the money the important thing, or having a horse to care for? 

*Roadyy*, I think the hats are cute! (and very practical) your DD is grinning from ear to ear! Looks like a lot of fun. 
Were those just random parts in the pictures for Sue? I hope she understood what you were saying, I just kept thinking she needed to oil the thingamajig. 

*Blue*, You are refinancing? I am refinancing too, and it is a pain in the rear! Worse than buying in some ways, cause then most of the stuff was the seller’s responsibility. I just had the appraisal last week, so no cleaning this week, beyond the normal! 
The termite remediation is scheduled to start today, survey was completed yesterday, closing maybe in a couple of weeks. 
The survey showed that my house is not on a lot in the subdivision! Very strange indeed. 

*Corgi*, what a wonderful weekend you had! Blue has such a big personality, he is chasing the sadness away from everyone


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*
> 
> *TJ*, Sorry you didn’t have a Horse Monday, are Horse Sunday’s possible?


No...Sunday is Janice's only "day off" (obviously, the horse's still need tended to!) & she & her family are very church-involved. It's all good...


----------



## Happy Place

Topper- Nike is the one who I am starting ground work with. We got rained out yesterday though. As soon as he was done eating, the skies opened up.

Farmer invited me to ride and play with his horses. I took interest in Nike. When I saw that he was not gaining weight I texted him and asked if Nike should be started on senior feed. He said that was a good idea but he was leaving for 2 weeks and if I would get started on that on my own it would be great.
I bought the feed not sure if he means to reimburse me or not. Now I'm almost out. Will be for sure tonight. I texted him but he did not reply last night. $40 a month is no big deal to me but DH feels like I should not do it since he is not my horse. He feels like I should be paid to feed and brush farmers horse. I do it because I like it. I would not ask to be paid. BTW. I only text because he is often on the tractor and can't hear the phone.


----------



## Roadyy

Those pics were of an electric motor, off of a wood planer, taken apart to see the individual parts. The last picture shows the armature in the bottom and the 4 brushes evenly spaced around the one plate to the left and the bearing cup in the center of the back cover. The larger center section of the casing in the top has the magnet stuck to inside of it.


----------



## Blue

Anita, we're refinancing our home equity credit line. We started it 10 years ago to build an additional carport, a back patio, detached garage and the barn. I'm sure there was probably some credit card payoffs and such in there. Anyway, at 10 years it matured and it's time to lock in the interest rate and tie it in to our first mortgage. We don't much care for the bank or their terms that it's with right now so we're refinancing it with our preferred bank. As we've managed to build some serious equity in our house and property, and the kids have finally all moved out, we want to keep it as a "line of credit" to do some work and minor spiffing up of our house that I've always wanted to do. 

I know this makes me sound horribly lazy, but I'm really not. Since MIL passed away in December it's been nothing but running around taking care of other peoples problems, my son and his fiancee were staying with us, helping horse through colic, looking for job, getting job, dealing with car breakdowns, house painting which is only half done, etc. Slowly but surely this place has started looking like a storage yard. So, I have until 9 am Friday morning to get it looking reasonably cared for.

We don't have to go through the pest inspections or septic certs, but obviously need it to pass for a residence.

Time for Lucy pics I think.

Keep riding everybody.

Nicker, we've had entire weekends like that! Hilarious! But, it's always a relief when all turns out well and nobody gets hurt.

Oh! I took some pics of daughter's dog, Doc, that had the leg surgery. have to email them to myself then upload here. Some are from his first laser treatment. That was worth it for the pictures alone! His leg is doing awesome! In fact at his follow up appt, the vet took video of him walking to send to the surgeon in Phoenix. They're talking about doing the other leg in 4 to 6 weeks! Ugh! I thought it was 4 to 6 months. 

Gotta go get some stuff done.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, we're refinancing our home equity credit line. We started it 10 years ago to build an additional carport, a back patio, detached garage and the barn. I'm sure there was probably some credit card payoffs and such in there. Anyway, at 10 years it matured and it's time to lock in the interest rate and tie it in to our first mortgage. We don't much care for the bank or their terms that it's with right now so we're refinancing it with our preferred bank. As we've managed to build some serious equity in our house and property, and the kids have finally all moved out, we want to keep it as a "line of credit" to do some work and minor spiffing up of our house that I've always wanted to do.
> 
> I know this makes me sound horribly lazy, but I'm really not. Since MIL passed away in December it's been nothing but running around taking care of other peoples problems, my son and his fiancee were staying with us, helping horse through colic, looking for job, getting job, dealing with car breakdowns, house painting which is only half done, etc. Slowly but surely this place has started looking like a storage yard. So, I have until 9 am Friday morning to get it looking reasonably cared for.
> 
> We don't have to go through the pest inspections or septic certs, but obviously need it to pass for a residence.
> 
> Time for Lucy pics I think.
> 
> Keep riding everybody.
> 
> Nicker, we've had entire weekends like that! Hilarious! But, it's always a relief when all turns out well and nobody gets hurt.
> 
> Oh! I took some pics of daughter's dog, Doc, that had the leg surgery. have to email them to myself then upload here. Some are from his first laser treatment. That was worth it for the pictures alone! His leg is doing awesome! In fact at his follow up appt, the vet took video of him walking to send to the surgeon in Phoenix. They're talking about doing the other leg in 4 to 6 weeks! Ugh! I thought it was 4 to 6 months.
> 
> Gotta go get some stuff done.


This doesn't sound Lazy at all!!! You have a lot going on. Remember to take care of yourself first.

I had to make my house look like a residence too, lol. What with a kid moved out, too much tack, and this and that set aside for "later after I ride" just the thought of an appraisal had me worried...then he came and TOOK PICTURES. Jesus. 

Unfortunately, the appraisal came out low, but I think it is because it is not thru a bank, and credit unions don't finance the same way. 

Debating with myself about getting the loan large enough for my equity, but still haven't come to a decision. It is just a small house, so not a lot of value. 

Workers still aren't here yet, and I've been up since 5am. Tasha does not believe in sleeping in. :-(


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> FREEBIRD - thanks for the FB link, when I clicked on it, I got an error message "content is unavailable" - is there a FB name I can search for?


Well, that's weird.... but as much luck as I'm having with the interwebs lately, I'm not surprised. Search Epona Horse Rescue, Crete, Nebraska.


----------



## Celeste

I think that this forum blocks facebook links.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> This doesn't sound Lazy at all!!! You have a lot going on. Remember to take care of yourself first.
> 
> I had to make my house look like a residence too, lol. What with a kid moved out, too much tack, and this and that set aside for "later after I ride" just the thought of an appraisal had me worried...then he came and TOOK PICTURES. Jesus.
> 
> Unfortunately, the appraisal came out low, but I think it is because it is not thru a bank, and credit unions don't finance the same way.
> 
> Debating with myself about getting the loan large enough for my equity, but still haven't come to a decision. It is just a small house, so not a lot of value.
> 
> Workers still aren't here yet, and I've been up since 5am. Tasha does not believe in sleeping in. :-(


LOL I know what you mean about the "Later" part. During all that's been going on, when I DID have some time I chose to RIDE! I didn't want to waste the good weather figuring that later when it's too hot to ride, I can get "all that" done. Never procrastinate my friends.


----------



## Happy Place

Battling another round of doggie runs. Poor Briar. When I got home, I actually had to bathe him in addition to the ugly clean up. children's Kaopektate for him tonight. I am feeding a bland diet. If he doesn't clear up, I am taking him to the vet on Friday.

Still haven't heard from Farmer. He posted a mem on FB about when he's sad, his dog is the best comfort. He suffers from depression. I wonder if he is just having a tough time right now. Hopefully I will see him today. If not, I will just carry on until I can talk to him. This is the first time he hasn't responded to me.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> LOL I know what you mean about the "Later" part. During all that's been going on, when I DID have some time I chose to RIDE! I didn't want to waste the good weather figuring that later when it's too hot to ride, I can get "all that" done. Never procrastinate my friends.


Never procrastinate? I can I do & I will:-|You wouldn't believe what piles up on me when I can finally get out for HorseMondays..& I don't have all this big house-stuff you'all do!:shock: Which means you have the same little piles of c**p I do & dust bunnies & whatever it is that lurks behind toilets & under kitchen cabinets PLUS things like equity worries & inspections (plus HAVING horses & the attending stuff that comes w/that...) Gads!! I think I'll take a look at what sometimes looks like my half-empty glass & be glad that I "have a glass & there's something in it":lol:, lol


----------



## tjtalon

I saw this on FB for trail obstacle training/acclimation. I dunno...you trail riders, isn't it just better to be out on the trail itself, acclimating your horse to bushes close by? Seems to me that a horse would know the difference between a styrofoam pool thing & scratchy branches (& it's not like the horse would see this in the real world).

Then again, sometimes Janice has me traverse narrow pole arrangements, to teach me how to maneuver trail-wise, but I figure that's for me, more than the horse, to know what to do. Trying to learn more here...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Battling another round of doggie runs. Poor Briar. When I got home, I actually had to bathe him in addition to the ugly clean up. children's Kaopektate for him tonight. I am feeding a bland diet. If he doesn't clear up, I am taking him to the vet on Friday.
> 
> Still haven't heard from Farmer. He posted a mem on FB about when he's sad, his dog is the best comfort. He suffers from depression. I wonder if he is just having a tough time right now. Hopefully I will see him today. If not, I will just carry on until I can talk to him. This is the first time he hasn't responded to me.


Hope you can talk to Farmer soon. Good luck w/Briar, vet sounds like a good idea.....


----------



## Celeste

I just ride trails to desensitize to trails.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I just ride trails to desensitize to trails.


Now, that just makes SENSE.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue, there are a couple of things that may be causing that. Motors have " brushes"(carbon fiber type material) on either side of the armature with springs that keep them pushed against it. Once those brushes wear down then they loose their contact with the armature causing heat build up. Once that happens the power can be intermittent and cause excessive power draw tripping the breaker(Residual Current Device). Another thing could be the magnet that is attached to inside of the motor housing could be cracked and causing friction, but less likely you will see any sparks from that. Usually it locks up soon after that happens. The other thing could be the seals and/or bearing that keep the armature centered are worn out causing it to wobble.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the inner parts of "one" electric motor to help you see.
> 
> View attachment 645650
> 
> 
> View attachment 645658
> 
> 
> View attachment 645666


Thank you very very much, Roadyy, that was so helpful! And illustrated with photos too! ...I will keep you posted on the planer/thicknesser. I hope it can be repaired - over here something like that costs several thousand dollars, and it's actually a loan from a friendly neighbour (who said, "I bought this because I was going to do some woodwork but then didn't!).

By the way, the pole saw is exactly what we needed and working out very well, so thanks again for that tip a while back.

PS: I'm good at... chocolate cake. Ever get any Qs, just ask me. Here's my favourite recipe:

*FRENCH PROVENCIAL CHOCOLATE CAKE
*
Melt a 250g block of excellent quality dark cooking chocolate (we use Plaistowe or equivalent), on very low on the microwave. Meanwhile, separate 4-5 eggs and beat the whites as if making pavlova or meringues. Set aside.

Add 100g of butter to the melted chocolate and briefly return to the microwave on low to get butter to soften/melt. Beat 100g of caster sugar through this mixture, adding 1tbsp of natural vanilla essence (not fake), and 1-2tbsp of brandy - this will help the sugar dissolve. At the same time, add a tbsp of good-quality instant coffee, which also has to dissolve unless you like crunchy coffee surprises in your cake. ;-) Then mix in the egg yolks, followed by 150g of almond and/or hazelnut meal (I grind the almonds myself in my food processor to get a slightly coarser meal than what comes in packets, plus I use skin-on almonds as they have extra flavour.) Gently fold through the eggwhites with a spatula, and transfer the mixture into a non-stick-paper-lined square cake tin. Bake at 170 degrees C on the middle shelf, preferably fan forced, for 35-40 min (usually) until a skewer comes out clean. Care - don't burn this cake. Cool the cake on a rack in its paper case (it's fragile). Put on a serving platter, cut into squares, dust with icing sugar, and enjoy. Fresh berries, with or without cream, go well with this cake.

I got this recipe over 20 years ago when reading a newspaper in a university library on a short break from a relatively pointless assignment. Man, looking back, how infinitely more valuable this was to my life and the lives of others I shared it with than if I'd spent another 15 minutes on that assignment instead! ...it was from an international "World's Best Chocolate Cake Competition" and I copied down eight recipes, but have never actually made any of the others... there was a chocolate cake with Guinness in it from Ireland and I still have the recipe if anyone wants it.

(I'd make this cake for all of you, but I don't have a TARDIS...)


----------



## corgi

Uggggg...what a day.

Sometimes you are darned if you do and darned if you don't, and I had one of those days. Sometimes being the "boss" is no fun at all. But alas, I have a horse...or two, so I need to suck it up.

Stopped by the barn on the way home for some instant blood pressure reduction.

TJ- I saw that post floating around facebook. We have an obstacle course at our barn. Nicker saw it!! I never thought about it being used to desensitize horses for the trail, we just use it because it is fun.:lol:

Here is a pic of me and Isabella going through the noodle obstacle. You can see the "car wash" in the background. Yes, I know I should be looking up. This was in 2013 and I had the heels down thing figured out, but was still struggling with "look where you want to go" and I still struggle with it. I like to think I look down because I just love looking at my girl so much.


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Battling another round of doggie runs. Poor Briar. When I got home, I actually had to bathe him in addition to the ugly clean up. children's Kaopektate for him tonight. I am feeding a bland diet. If he doesn't clear up, I am taking him to the vet on Friday.
> 
> Still haven't heard from Farmer. He posted a mem on FB about when he's sad, his dog is the best comfort. He suffers from depression. I wonder if he is just having a tough time right now. Hopefully I will see him today. If not, I will just carry on until I can talk to him. This is the first time he hasn't responded to me.


Ever tried a raw meat and bones only diet for this dog, maybe with some good-quality dry food added in? (no tinned or otherwise preserved moist dog food, no people food) One of the things our vet clinic recommended in its newsletter to try for such cases. Plus I have a friend who had a dog with apparently incurable eczema, who found that for her dog, a raw diet didn't just improve him, but when she fed him sheep and/or kangaroo and/or horse (commonly available from raw pet food places) and totally avoided beef it cured him, so he seemed to have a food allergy that's unusual for a dog (I mean, to beef!!!), but then he was a highly inbred pedigree thing with little hybrid vigour.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The vet called today. Lyme multiplex results came back: Dream's numbers are the same as they were after she was treated last year. 

It's not Lyme. :-(

Vet will be out again Monday for another eval in the hopes we missed something, anything..


----------



## SueC

*Corgi and TJ*: Horse playgrounds are great!  Super photo again, Ladona. TJ, I agree that a horse knows the difference between bushes and plastic, but I think it's worth doing these things just for fun and teamwork and confidence. The teamwork and confidence will help with the trail monsters. 

On that general topic: My horse, when I first took him on the local trails near our farm four years ago, used to do handstands over two things in particular: Round stock watering troughs (we have bath tubs at our place) - he seemed to think they were UFOs - and oddly shaped tree stumps - which he seemed to think were crouched zombies or something. And you'd get him used to those on a particular section of trail, but then if you rode that section the other way around, it was almost like being back to square one, haha. 

One law of trails and horses: Horses are more likely to fuss about things when heading away from the direction of home than when heading back for home - they seem to have an inbuilt GPS that tells them immediately they are getting closer to home again, even if they have never been on a particular route. Anyway, so if my horse is spooky I will go out on familiar trails and leave the unfamiliar ones for the return home. ;-)


----------



## SueC

*PH13*: I hope you guys find out what is ailing your horse, and that she gets better soon...


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> I saw this on FB for trail obstacle training/acclimation. I dunno...you trail riders, isn't it just better to be out on the trail itself, acclimating your horse to bushes close by? Seems to me that a horse would know the difference between a styrofoam pool thing & scratchy branches (& it's not like the horse would see this in the real world).
> 
> Then again, sometimes Janice has me traverse narrow pole arrangements, to teach me how to maneuver trail-wise, but I figure that's for me, more than the horse, to know what to do. Trying to learn more here...


I've done this! It's a trip, cuz if you get your horse half way through and they get worried it's a true course of horsemanship to keep them trusting you. And you're right about them knowing the difference, but the exercise is in trust and confidence.


----------



## Koolio

*I love Lucy*

A few recent Lucy pics...

Chilling after a hard play.









What a face! She's getting into that awkward puppy stage where things are growing at different rates.


----------



## SueC

More camel photos. It really was the highlight of my weekend. I've never talked to a camel before!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, Lucy is just so huggable!!!

Sue, love the camel pics. You should have climbed up and gone for a ride! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Nice trip Rick & great catch! Bet those will be yummy, going to put them on a grill? (or maybe a spit! Those be big fish...!)
> 
> Had an errant thought today, which would never work but here it is: was thinking of acclimation aids, w/the raincoat conversation, I thought of jack-in-the Box(s).
> 
> With the tune being disabled somehow (some sudden bunny or turkey won't be playing "Here We Go "Round the Mulberry Bush" or whatever those things play now


:rofl: Thank you for these mental images! And now I want to spend time in an alternate universe where wildlife jumps out of bushes and sings "Here We Go" or "Round the Mulberry Bush"! 

I think a jack-in-the-box type thing would totally give you a startle response, with or without music, so be sure to put on your helmet and a parachute!


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Those pics were of an electric motor, off of a wood planer, taken apart to see the individual parts. The last picture shows the armature in the bottom and the 4 brushes evenly spaced around the one plate to the left and the bearing cup in the center of the back cover. The larger center section of the casing in the top has the magnet stuck to inside of it.


Thanks for these. You have a wood planer too? Is it one of these feed-in ones that takes boards?


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Sue, love the camel pics. You should have climbed up and gone for a ride! ��


I imagine riding it bareback would be like a cross between riding a horse and riding a playground slide! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Corgi, just a naughty thought: Why don't you post this photo in the showjumping section of the forum? ;-) It would totally startle those devotees of the showjumping sport who have never actually seen this sort of playground obstacle before. Or you could start a thread, "I went to my first showjumping competition!" :rofl:


----------



## corgi

SueC said:


> Corgi, just a naughty thought: Why don't you post this photo in the showjumping section of the forum? ;-) It would totally startle those devotees of the showjumping sport who have never actually seen this sort of playground obstacle before. Or you could start a thread, "I went to my first showjumping competition!" :rofl:


LOL....I don't venture far from this thread. People can be a little "angry" out there sometimes. But I bet I would get some interesting comments!


----------



## ASLacey

Hello everyone ... I keep up with all your posts but am too far behind to comment on them ... hope you forgive me ... but please know I'm learning so much from all of you ...

Tonight I accomplished the following: Got Sunny to continue cantering while passing a jump (usually I do something to signal him to stop cantering because in my mind I "think" he might want to go OVER the jump), I also got Sunny to continue cantering past my husband who was standing at the gate ... sounds like an easy thing to do, but with me nothing is easy!

I know that I give Sunny 'mixed signals', so when I ride, I'm really working on me ... when I do the right thing, he always does the right thing ... the lessons I'm learning are awesome!

Thank God he's a very forgiving horse!!!


----------



## corgi

Lacey,
My very first lesson horse was named Sunny. I was 39 years old! LOL. He was a sweetheart.

The 2nd horse who tried to kill me was also named Sunny. (The first horse who tried to kill me was named Bailey)

I like to think of the first Sunny when I hear that name. 

I understand the accomplishment of cantering past the gate and someon standing there. Good for you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*, Ms. Lucy is so adorable! Give her a big hug from me 

*Corgi*, Glad to hear Isabelle lowered your B/P, horses are the best therapy! 

*TJ*, I think if someone set off a jack-in-the-box in the woods, I would jump out of my skin :shock: and I am very sure Chivas would be gone...

Are you planning on building some of these for your mounts at Janice's? Would def be good training. 

*HP*, sorry your pooch is having a bad time right now. I always think of worms when I hear diarrhea. When my dogs get the runs, I worm them, wait a week, and worm again. It is pretty rare though, cause I usually worm once a month. 

As for the food, I have been feeding Bil Jac ever since my Beau was a puppy. It is the best quality food there is. 

I certainly hope your farmer friend is ok. :-( 

*PH13*, Sorry to hear you are still searching for the cause of Dream's problems. Do you feed her joint suppliments? I use Corta-flex on all my horses, and I really think it helps keep the joints limber. 

*Sue*, I adore the camel! Such a cutie! Is it a young one? it seems so much shorter than the ones I see here. 

I have had to stick around the house so much lately due to all the workers. So, to fill the hours I have started doing some cooking again! No chocolate cake, but more real meals. 

I forgot how much fun cooking can be :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi, I was looking again at the picture of you walking Isabelle through the noodles and noticed a sign in the background. Is that part of the training too?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*, I adore the camel! Such a cutie! Is it a young one? it seems so much shorter than the ones I see here.


That's because I'm standing next to it! ;-) (180cm, or 5ft11)

Not particularly young, according to the keeper. Not going to grow any more. She seemed plenty big to me! 

PS: Chocolate cake _is_ a _real_ meal! ;-)


----------



## Blue

Ok, I'm going to try some pics of Doc after his surgery.

This is his first day home. Living in a crate is a very new experience for him!








Preparing for his first laser treatment. Mr. Hollywood, right?








I posted this one because I hope you can see how incredible his incision is. Anyone who's ever had an animal with an incision like this know what I'm talking about.








And this one was just for fun. I couldn't believe I did this. Was making dinner and dropped a paring knife and this is how it landed. I'm so clumsy when the kids were little they weren't allowed in the kitchen when I was preparing food! Between boiling water, hot grease and sharp knives they were safer outside of my 15' radius.








Doc is doing awesome. Daughter called tonight to say that she didn't even give him a pain pill this afternoon and he's so energetic and wanting to play he's like a puppy again. She had to threaten to put him back in his crate if he didn't calm down. He came and sat right in front of her and wagged and wagged and wagged. He has such a smile it just melts your heart. I told her to try to get some video.

Koolio, that Lucy is so cute I just want to hug her!

Well the front yard is mowed, floors mopped clutter ….. well it's not in sight. I've been frantically throwing things out, and cramming them into cupboards and closets. Then realized he'd want to take pictures of the storage space so had to pull lots of it out and redistribute. You wouldn't believe whats in my horse trailer/back of Bronco/trunk of car/back of Excursion. 

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Blue

Oh, and my incredibly vicious dogs.







Never mind the couch. It got chewed to bits when Doc was a puppy. I had no idea a pit could chew so much! We tried everything but finally sprinkled the edges with cayenne pepper. That stopped him quick. Still haven't bought a new couch. I guess I'll get around to it soon though.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone - wow, lots of great conversations today. I really enjoyed reading everyone's "take" on trail obstacles 

CORGI - Isabella is fabulous to look at. What a beautiful horse. I loved your picture. 

ASLACEY - Congrats on your new accomplishments, it makes you feel sooooo good doesn't it? 

BLUE - your dogs, I just wanna hug on their necks. They are beautiful.

Trails and Trail Obstacles - anything is good! Isn't it ??? I like how someone (???) said it, "trail obstacles are just fun"! And, I think everything serves a purpose--right now, I don't have anyone to trail ride with and I am working on my horse developing self-confidence solo, so trail obstacles are a great place for him to think and work and me be in a relatively safe environment. I would like to add to everyone's comments, one of the best place to desensitive horses is the roping pen. There's so much going on, rope horses (for the most part) usually end up being rock solid mounts, at least that has been our experience. When my daughter was competing, all of our horses would do anything we asked them to do; I think it just makes them bold and solid (for the most part, ha ha). Happy evening to everyone.


----------



## Koolio

Blue - Doc is a lovely dog! That knife is scary! A few years ago, I had bunion surgery on one foot and was in a cast. It was my second day back at work and I was slicing tomatoes to put on my toast for breakfast. I set the knife on the counter, but the sleeve of my robe caught it and it spun off the counter and fell point down right into my big toe on the foot without a cast. No catlike reflexes in a cast. I felt the knife hit bone and it sliced through the tendons on my toe. I was not a happy camper having stitches in both feet for 3 weeks!

ASLacey - it sound like you had a good ride and are making progress with Sunny. Good for you! I think all riders struggle to some extent with sending mixed messages. We are human after all.

Sue - cute camel! They are such odd creatures. I can't imagine ever riding one.

Corgi - I hope your day is better. The pool noodles are a neat obstacle. 

DD and I took Himmy and Sam for a hack tonight. Sam was feeling good with lots of spring in his step. DD said he really wanted to go last night but I was busy. Glad we got out tonight.

It is cloudy and thundering, but not much rain yet. Hopefully we will get some rain tonight as it has been hot and dry for weeks. Province wide fire ban is in effect and there are fires burning north of us. They have had to evacuate some of the oil sand mining sites on account of the fires and our air quality isn't the best right now. Lots of pollen in the air as well as smoke from the fires.

Lucy is doing well. Housetraining is going pretty good and she is sleeping through the night in her own bed (mainly because DH is away on business and isn't here to lift her up on the bed with us). He is harder to train than Lucy is. She is also learning to sit on command and walk on the leash. We want her to learn to walk nicely before she is an 80 lb pulling machine. So far do good... Hemi is also starting to warm up to her and even tried to play with her tonight until he realized I could see him. I hope they become friends soon.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Oh, and my incredibly vicious dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the couch. It got chewed to bits when Doc was a puppy. I had no idea a pit could chew so much! We tried everything but finally sprinkled the edges with cayenne pepper. That stopped him quick. Still haven't bought a new couch. I guess I'll get around to it soon though.


Oooh, they look so comfortable! 

Our dog is also a connoisseur of lounge room comfort:











But she thinks it's even better like this:









One of her jobs is licking out dairy containers before recycling.


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> Corgi, I was looking again at the picture of you walking Isabelle through the noodles and noticed a sign in the background. Is that part of the training too?


Yes! Now, that part does deal with something they may encounter in real life. It is a huge road sign that makes noise when the wind blows and it moves. We make them go to the big scary sign and touch it with their nose. Of course, it is only scary the first time they see it. The horses that live there don't even look twice.


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I do not have a planer at home, but we have several here at work in the shipyard. They build all of the state room furniture and pilot house consoles from scratch. I got those pictures off of Google for your benefit.

In stranger news, DW just called and said Jesa's mom just called her to say she found someone to convince to bail her out of jail til the court date on June 10th. Now the worry begins!! She said she was going to come by and see Jesa this morning then try to go to work and show us she will stay on the straight and narrow. 

Going to be very stressful til the court date to see if she runs.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> Sue, I do not have a planer at home, but we have several here at work in the shipyard. They build all of the state room furniture and pilot house consoles from scratch. I got those pictures off of Google for your benefit.
> 
> In stranger news, DW just called and said Jesa's mom just called her to say she found someone to convince to bail her out of jail til the court date on June 10th. Now the worry begins!! She said she was going to come by and see Jesa this morning then try to go to work and show us she will stay on the straight and narrow.
> 
> Going to be very stressful til the court date to see if she runs.


Oh no! :-(


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, lots to read this morning & no time to comment much. Great pictures, everyone! Beautiful puppy, Tracey!

The jack-in-the-box comment of mine was tongue in cheek, of course...those nasty things scare ME! ('Course, when I was very little, it was considered a hilarious thing to adults to frighten a small child...!)

Learned more the why of obstacle stuff 'tho, thanks!

Gotta go get ready to get out the door to work. All take care!

Hang in there, Rick. That's not good news, for sure.


----------



## Happy Place

Briar is better this am. He slept through the night and had normal "business" this am. He only gets dry food. No people food unless he is sick. Then he gets white rice and boiled meat. Seems to calm upset tummies.

No one was around at the farm. I saw he did some barn cleaning and set up a water trough in there. Nike is out of food now. I'll call again today and just buy it if I must. I won't have Nike skipping any dinners!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, so sorry. That is a worry for sure.

Well, the appraiser comes tomorrow morning and I have a few more things to straighten and make look normal/nice. Gotta get Doc to town this morning for his second laser treatment and to work by noon.

I was just thinking that after the appraisal is done I can sit down and catch up here and maybe get in a quick ride in the morning, but our accountant called and is waiting for some info from me.:-x

Back to the grind


----------



## Freebird

Hi all --

I don't know if this is allowed or not... but my theory is better to apologize than ask sometimes. 

Today is Give to Lincoln Day - a day where our community foundation helps non-profits with fundraising. The Rescue where I volunteer is strictly a non profit, we run on donations. If you're at all interested in helping, feel free to visit givetolincoln (dot) razoo (dot) com (slash) story (slash) Epona-Horse-Rescue. (just in case the link doesn't work)

EPONA HORSE RESCUE INC - Give to Lincoln

Donations are matched by the Foundation, if we reach roughly $3,000 (about half of what our monthly operating costs are).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stan

*I'm back*

Been out of touch of late the forum forgot my address and I did not get any more contacts when you all posted. I wonder why, I have this magnetic personality.
I managed to get back on and the thread had gone forward 20 pages. I have a confession I did not read them all and as I was not missed thought I would skip forward but did see the points Rick made in the electric motor and the plastic pipe used to get the horse used to walking through brush that would slap against their legs. The plastic has a double use, it could be wrapped around pipes in the winter to stop freezing. Talking about freezing its turned very cold here in NZ. Woke up this morning fell out of the scratcher and the cold hit me, I shrunk, finding my trousers and shirts a little large but as I warm up I'm sure I will fill them out again as the day progresses.

Been working all week on matters and have a pre trial conference with the Judge on Tuesday. We are very confident it will go well, then set a date, Most likely in late August or September.

I remember a long time ago a comment that was made to me. It is especially true when dealing with wives and girlfriends. 

Forget about winning the fight. WIN THE WAR.

I have concentrated on that for the time being in my legal issues. But find it long winded when it comes to members of the fairer sex. Its a war that will take me a few more years to win.

Went to hell and back this week. It was not a nice trip but expected considering the past 15 months of pressure. Now got my head back together. Or as my wife would put it. Yea right.

I still have a horse But he is lonely. Bugs is spending so much time on his own I am beginning to feel sad for him. He also looks sad. I'll hang on for a while longer. SWMBO if the med tests are positive may consider another horse. She has some thing wrong in her ear and she is unbalanced. Let me re word that, it causes her issues with her balance.:lol:
Hi to every one and the new. A little bit of useless information, the warning for bad behaviour I had attached to my avatar has gone. I'm back in the good books. I wonder for how long.

Cheers all


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Sue, I do not have a planer at home, but we have several here at work in the shipyard. They build all of the state room furniture and pilot house consoles from scratch. I got those pictures off of Google for your benefit.
> 
> In stranger news, DW just called and said Jesa's mom just called her to say she found someone to convince to bail her out of jail til the court date on June 10th. Now the worry begins!! She said she was going to come by and see Jesa this morning then try to go to work and show us she will stay on the straight and narrow.
> 
> Going to be very stressful til the court date to see if she runs.


Rick. When I fronted the court as the prosecuting probation officer a comment said by the Judge and it has held me in good stead in my present personal and present dealings.

The old saying a leopard never changes its spots is not true as some of us have made transitions in our lives. But this comment I live by when it comes to dealing with humans.

The precursor for the future is the past. 

When it comes to criminal activity how far back in the past the last offence was can determine how far into the future the next offence will be. 
Some behaviours repeat over and over due to personality traits but on the whole we revert back to our roots.

We repeat our learned behaviours until we learn to recognise them and change. Its a continuous effort to maintain that change until it becomes the norm. 

You, MR and I, like most men, come into this world squeaky clean, then become contaminated by. 

Cheers all


----------



## tjtalon

Sta, you WERE missed. I'm absolutely sure I'm not the only one who wondered "how's Stan? How's the legal c**p going, how's Bugs&Stan?"

Lots lots on your plate. I for one figured Stan would be back to check in & know am not the only one. The legal thing sounds, has long sounded, incredible. I want to read the book you are writing. As for getting your head together: seems to me that it has had to be in very many hard places for quite a long time. JMO.

You need a break. Beach walk. Barbecue & beverages with the guys. Sleep.

Missed you.


----------



## corgi

Stan, you were missed!!

I am so excited...just found out that Scott Purdum of Advantage Horsemanship is moving to my town! He announced it officially today. He is going to be less than 20 miles away and will be hosting clinics and giving lessons.

He is one of my favorite trainers and the bitless bridles we ride Isabella and Blue in are his and sold on his website. 

I see myself attending one of his clinics this summer. Yeah! Happy girl, happy girl!!!


----------



## Stan

tjtalon said:


> Sta, you WERE missed. I'm absolutely sure I'm not the only one who wondered "how's Stan? How's the legal c**p going, how's Bugs&Stan?"
> 
> Lots lots on your plate. I for one figured Stan would be back to check in & know am not the only one. The legal thing sounds, has long sounded, incredible. I want to read the book you are writing. As for getting your head together: seems to me that it has had to be in very many hard places for quite a long time. JMO.
> 
> You need a break. Beach walk. Barbecue & beverages with the guys. Sleep.
> 
> Missed you.


At home. Friday afternoon 1245pm Legal eagle sends me questions I send answers.


----------



## Blue

Welcome back Stan! Yes, we did miss you just never going to actually say it, right? Busy day. Appraiser coming in the morning. Can't wait til this is over.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Just got home from the barn. Took a short ride. Ahhh, some nights Jay is just a really good boy!

First, before heading out, the horse flies are TERRIBLE! Both of them are just bloody up 'there' from being bitten. I happened to have a creamy salve (can't think of the name) that I bought last year and never used. It's fly replellant for 'up there'. 

I slathered that on both horses. At first they were like :shock::shock:. That's private! But instantly it must have cooled the itch/pain, cause they truly appreciated it.

Just took a short ride, but he took up both leads, and was very willing to do it as many times as I asked. It's fun to work with him as I gain my confidence and he gets his feet back. 

So this Sunday is the trail ride I took last year with M. It's a guided nature ride. We really enjoyed it. I had mentioned it to the 'ladies' with the non-trail horses. I didn't get the impression they were too interested, so I had decided I was going regardless.

Got a text the other night asking if I was going. At this point I was all excited about trying this on my own. There were only two spots left.....I thought that would deter them. Nope! Two of them are coming!  I like the ladies....but they are the two that have the bossiest, meanest boss mares. :shock::-x They wig Jay out.

Well....there are 10 others that are signed up too, so plenty of people to ride past and get him used to riding with others. We can do this!

Stan, glad to see you!

BLUE, love your dogs!

Corgi, that is a great photo! You should frame it. 

More trail obstacle ideas. Drag an old burlap/feed sack behind you. I tie baler twine around the top, then piece together two or three more strands to make it long. I sack them out with it then drag it behind. When they get good at that, add empty pop cans. They make lots of noise. Drag these, or pass them over your saddle when you are on top.

Walk through tires. I know Corgi has a huge tire filled with sand to stand on top, but I mean emty ones to walk through. Place like 4 or 5 of them side by side as pairs.

Walk over black plastic/tarp. They have a hard time telling depth, so the black makes them look. Put logs/boards around the outer edges and fill it with water.

Take mail out of the mailbox. Move a flag from one cone to the next. OPend and shut a gate. Back through a L shaped backup.

Those are just ones I thought of off the top of my head that I had to do when I competed. 

Oh, speaking of competeing.....my ribbon rack and trophy shelf is done. I can pick them up tomorrow! They look GREAT!!

Mentioning the rain coat....not sure if I mentioned it or just thought it.....but Jay is/was used to the raincoat/tarp. When we were heading out on a trek last summer, I put on this rain poncho. NO big deal....I thought.....but he went out of his skin. Here, this poncho had little ties on the end incase you wanted to turn it into a tent. The strings tickled him. I slowly had to untie each one. Then he was fine. :rofl: You just never know.

Have a good night all! 

RIDE STRONG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Tomorrow is my big day. I get to sign my contract and discuss my salary. I'm excited and nervous. 

I had to buy feed tonight. I haven't heard a word from farmer. I'm just going to go about my business and I will catch up with him soon. It's odd, but I'm just not going to worry about it. Nike was happy to see me and happier to get his dinner! I added a splash of corn oil. He thinks that's yummy :lol:

Time for bed. I'll catch up with everyone this weekend. I have been skimming and not responding. I will remedy that!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Just got home from the barn. Took a short ride. Ahhh, some nights Jay is just a really good boy!
> 
> First, before heading out, the horse flies are TERRIBLE! Both of them are just bloody up 'there' from being bitten. I happened to have a creamy salve (can't think of the name) that I bought last year and never used. It's fly replellant for 'up there'.
> 
> I slathered that on both horses. At first they were like :shock::shock:. That's private! But instantly it must have cooled the itch/pain, cause they truly appreciated it.
> 
> Just took a short ride, but he took up both leads, and was very willing to do it as many times as I asked. It's fun to work with him as I gain my confidence and he gets his feet back.
> 
> So this Sunday is the trail ride I took last year with M. It's a guided nature ride. We really enjoyed it. I had mentioned it to the 'ladies' with the non-trail horses. I didn't get the impression they were too interested, so I had decided I was going regardless.
> 
> Got a text the other night asking if I was going. At this point I was all excited about trying this on my own. There were only two spots left.....I thought that would deter them. Nope! Two of them are coming!  I like the ladies....but they are the two that have the bossiest, meanest boss mares. :shock::-x They wig Jay out.
> 
> Well....there are 10 others that are signed up too, so plenty of people to ride past and get him used to riding with others. We can do this!
> 
> Stan, glad to see you!
> 
> BLUE, love your dogs!
> 
> Corgi, that is a great photo! You should frame it.
> 
> More trail obstacle ideas. Drag an old burlap/feed sack behind you. I tie baler twine around the top, then piece together two or three more strands to make it long. I sack them out with it then drag it behind. When they get good at that, add empty pop cans. They make lots of noise. Drag these, or pass them over your saddle when you are on top.
> 
> Walk through tires. I know Corgi has a huge tire filled with sand to stand on top, but I mean emty ones to walk through. Place like 4 or 5 of them side by side as pairs.
> 
> Walk over black plastic/tarp. They have a hard time telling depth, so the black makes them look. Put logs/boards around the outer edges and fill it with water.
> 
> Take mail out of the mailbox. Move a flag from one cone to the next. OPend and shut a gate. Back through a L shaped backup.
> 
> Those are just ones I thought of off the top of my head that I had to do when I competed.
> 
> Oh, speaking of competeing.....my ribbon rack and trophy shelf is done. I can pick them up tomorrow! They look GREAT!!
> 
> Mentioning the rain coat....not sure if I mentioned it or just thought it.....but Jay is/was used to the raincoat/tarp. When we were heading out on a trek last summer, I put on this rain poncho. NO big deal....I thought.....but he went out of his skin. Here, this poncho had little ties on the end incase you wanted to turn it into a tent. The strings tickled him. I slowly had to untie each one. Then he was fine. :rofl: You just never know.
> 
> Have a good night all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!! :thumbsup:


Reading about the plastic tarp and all reminded me on how fit one needs to be to enjoy a ride.

This is an exercise one can do in an evening and it does not take long. Come on focus back. 
Take a 25 pound potato sack and from the floor with one arm raise it to shoulder height. Its better if you have one in each hand, helps balance and gets the exercise over faster.
After a week or two you will have improved and can move to the next level and start the strength building over again, but be careful for those under 50 as you would not have the wisdom of us older ones when it comes to exercise.
When you are comfortable with lifting the 25 pounder, no sore back or joints, heart issues you can go up a level. 

Now you are lifting the 50 pounder comfortably for increased resistance put a potato in each sack. I'm at a slightly higher level 2 potatoes but then I have been at it a few more years than you lot.

Hi Nickers.


cheers all and get fit to ride


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Reading about the plastic tarp and all reminded me on how fit one needs to be to enjoy a ride.
> 
> This is an exercise one can do in an evening and it does not take long. Come on focus back.
> Take a 25 pound potato sack and from the floor with one arm raise it to shoulder height. Its better if you have one in each hand, helps balance and gets the exercise over faster.
> After a week or two you will have improved and can move to the next level and start the strength building over again, but be careful for those under 50 as you would not have the wisdom of us older ones when it comes to exercise.
> When you are comfortable with lifting the 25 pounder, no sore back or joints, heart issues you can go up a level.
> 
> Now you are lifting the 50 pounder comfortably for increased resistance put a potato in each sack. I'm at a slightly higher level 2 potatoes but then I have been at it a few more years than you lot.
> 
> Hi Nickers.
> 
> 
> cheers all and get fit to ride


:rofl::clap::wink:

You still got it my friend! Cheers!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Belly Balm BUG BALM UNDERBELLY BALM-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply

Here's that stuff I was talking about last night. It was recommended to me. LIke I said, it really seemed to sooth them, instantly. 

3 1/2 days remaining..........where did the year go? :shock: Unbeliveable!!!!!!

I"m not excited, as it hasn't sunk in yet that we are about through. But am getting my reading list ready. My position changes slightly for next year and I am excited about it, so I am eager to find some new ideas! 

BLUE, had to chuckle with your cleaning frenzy. I would have to say I would be the same. This place has become a pit. Looking forward to my break so I can really deep clean. There are so many things that need to be pitched around here......

Last summer tho....I was so LAZY, I hope to get myself on a nice routine from the start. If not.....it won't be pretty. Maybe I needed a lazy summer last year, cause right now I am invigorated. As long as I can stay away from the cheerleaders.....they closed their door on me again yesterday. :rofl::rofl: Ooooo, what did I NOT SAY this time????? :think: Hi, My Name is Nickers....and I am professional! :wave::lol: AND....I have a LIFE that doesn't depend on GOSSIP! :wink:

Happy Friday all! 

RIDE STRONG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I know you don't get on here on the weekends, so I need your words of wisdom now.

Tell me I can do this weekend. I will be OK riding Jay with a group of people. We can do this....we can do this!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Rick*, hope all is well with Jesa & you are hanging in there. Hopefully bio-mom is going to do what she says. 

Stan, welcome back! One potato, two potato, three potato, four. Have done my exercise for the day...now go give poor Buggs a hug and a tomato. Does he have his winter ware on yet? 

HP, good luck today, hope you get the highest pay scale you have earned.

Ladona, exciting news!! Looking forward to hearing all about those clinics.

Blue, hope everything wraps up quickly and you can dig out your vehicles, lol. My van still has an item or two extra in it, and my truck has a load for charity. 

Nicker, Jay is looking so buff this year! Lots of muscles on that boy, looking good!! 

Thanks for the tip on the Bug Balm, have seen it advertised, but didn't know it was so special! my horses are gonna thank you too.


----------



## tjtalon

Good luck today, HP!!

Have fun on your ride Nicker! Bet all will be good...maybe just keep an eye on the horses & how they're behaving (forget about the people) & Jay will follow your leadership?


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.

MN17, you don't need my pep talk. You know you have a better suited horse and are a better suited rider for this event. You said it yourself, hun. They have unruly mares that zig zag all over the trail and create havoc for the other horses. That tells you they have not spent the time in the saddle to correct those issues that you have. That time you have spent in the saddle making yourself a better rider for Jay has you leaps and bounds above those 2 ladies, BUT that also gives you the opportunity to try and give them schooling from your advanced files of knowledge so that they may find a more harmonious ride with their equines.

Otherwise just sit your seat and enjoy the ride for you and Jay and let them look like Bar Queens drunk on horses trying to get to the miner's camp for their next payday. bwahahahaha I apologize in advance for all the snickering nickering you will do as you mentally picture them like the above during the ride. Not...


Stan, I do agree and she has created shorted stints between offenses. She did not come by last night, but will be this evening. DW took Jesa to pick her up from work and take her where she is staying with the guy who bailed her out. It is a storage building made into a living quarters. She said she is going to verify the status of her driver's license and insurance on the car before coming after it after I mentioned her insurance has not been paid and her license were likely suspended due to not paying her fines. She has no intention of taking Jesa anywhere as she still says she is better off where she is. She said that the last time and didn't last a full week.


We go meet the people with the lease agreement on the new place this evening. I have a few adjustments of my own to speak of and will see how that goes. 


We have been rained out early the last 2 days so I will likely be working tomorrow and if so will be on here early.

Have a great day all....It's Friday!!!!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, this is very exciting times as we have been along for the whole ride it seems. I wish you the best of luck, but somehow think you will not need it and get a very good pay grade just because there has been so much praise from everyone who mentions your name!

Ladona, I bet you will be at several clinics once they get started!! Can't wait to start seeing pics from the trips.


Blue, it'll take a week of rest to recoop from all that work. Hope it works out for the very best.


----------



## Blue

'Mornin'! In between all my frantic cleaning I've been trying to keep up with all your posts but not taking the time to respond as I'd like.

Does anyone know if there's a way to "tag" or mark a page I want to come back to later? That would be convenient.


----------



## Freebird

Good morning, and happy Friday! 

We had a fan-freakin-tabulous night at the barn last night. I successfully picked up all 4 feet with out (much) drama, picked two, and put the pick on the third (rear, she wasn't too fond of that). She managed to kick out whatever was in the other rear, it was clean as a newborn. She's made a game now of lipping whatever body part is closest when I pick up feet - either the top of my head or the top of my pants, then as soon I look at her lifting her head & looking at me like "whaaaaat???" I know I need to curb it, before she gets it too set in her head, but it's so dang cute & it really distracts her from being afraid I'll hurt her....

We also walked over and all around scary things without freaking out - poles on the ground, and a mounting block (she did bite the mounting block the first time we stopped). Hubs was walking her while I shot video... in the dark barn so there's not much to see. Next up, I learn to shoot video you can actually SEE. :rofl:

I need to go back & read posts... such a busy day yesterday with the fundraiser & my "real" job, I didn't get much done.

Hope you all have a terrific day!


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Oh, and my incredibly vicious dogs.


What beautiful dogs!

We have one of those incredibly vicious dogs too... those dangerous pit bulls, you know. :lol:


----------



## Blue

Lol. Yeah, those pits. Scary!


----------



## Happy Place

Time to celebrate! They gave me the max their contract would allow. Offered up front! Now I can truly relax and enjoy my summer. I don't start until Aug 25 or so. I have 5 more days at my temp school. YAY!!

My neighbor came by yesterday and asked if I rode. Her grandma moved into her basement apartment and wants someone to ride with. She boards at a big trail riding stable that rents horses so I can rent and ride with her (until Nike is ready ). I feel an epic summer coming on.


----------



## Roadyy

*Hooraaaaa!*


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful, HP, Congratulations!!


----------



## tjtalon

A friend of mine that lives over on the west side (Golden, in the foothills) & I are going to finally see one another in mid-June. We chat on the phone once in awhile, exchange birthday & holiday cards, but our work schedules always conflict. Well, hers has changed & mine will change (rather drastically) for the month of June (except the 1st week) so we finally got a day to go "do lunch". YaY! We haven't seen each other in 5 years!

I came across this picture on FB, so printed it off to give to her. She's a die-hard Elvis fan (visited Graceland her past 3 vacations). Beautiful picture of young Elvis with his TWH "Bear". Gorgeous boy, makes my mouth water....Elvis wasn't so bad either, in those days!

(If I was suddenly well-off, I'd be dragging Janice hither & yon to find me a suitable TWH...)

Enjoy the picture!


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> What beautiful dogs!
> 
> We have one of those incredibly vicious dogs too... those dangerous pit bulls, you know. :lol:


Oh, he looks SO vicious! I'd have to overcome my media-fed propagandized terror & snuggle right up on all that murderous nastiness:rofl:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy, I know you don't get on here on the weekends, so I need your words of wisdom now.
> 
> Tell me I can do this weekend. I will be OK riding Jay with a group of people. We can do this....we can do this!


You can do it!


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Time to celebrate! They gave me the max their contract would allow. Offered up front! Now I can truly relax and enjoy my summer. I don't start until Aug 25 or so. I have 5 more days at my temp school. YAY!!
> 
> My neighbor came by yesterday and asked if I rode. Her grandma moved into her basement apartment and wants someone to ride with. She boards at a big trail riding stable that rents horses so I can rent and ride with her (until Nike is ready ). I feel an epic summer coming on.


WOOOO HOOOO Congratulations, happy happy summer.


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Oh, he looks SO vicious! I'd have to overcome my media-fed propagandized terror & snuggle right up on all that murderous nastiness:rofl:


LOL right? He *might* lick you to death. Or lay on you with his 80-lb chunka self. He's my son's dog, been living with my parents & their 10 lb maltepoo... my mom is 5' nothing, 70 year old woman. You should see the looks they get at campgrounds! :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> You can do it!


THANK YOU! 

Weather looking a little crappy for Sunday....but we'll wait and see. It seems to change hourly.


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> LOL right? He *might* lick you to death. Or lay on you with his 80-lb chunka self. He's my son's dog, been living with my parents & their 10 lb maltepoo... my mom is 5' nothing, 70 year old woman. You should see the looks they get at campgrounds! :lol:


I BET she gets looks! I'm more afraid of the maltepoo; was a dog groomer for quite awhile in my past. Small dogs were referred to as "land sharks":shock: Only bite I ever got was from a s**tzu:lol: "Dangerous" chow (well, he could be, very protective of owner) stood still as a statue, like "get the job done". There was mutual respect on both sides:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, hope the weather holds out for your ride!

Tomorrow (my "friday"), w/all the tight schedule stuff going on w/personnel changes, I work 3p-11p. That'll be weird. Am trying to stay up late...not easy. Is what is.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Oh, and my incredibly vicious dogs.
> View attachment 646354
> 
> Never mind the couch. It got chewed to bits when Doc was a puppy. I had no idea a pit could chew so much! We tried everything but finally sprinkled the edges with cayenne pepper. That stopped him quick. Still haven't bought a new couch. I guess I'll get around to it soon though.


I love your incredibly vicious dogs. German Shepherds are my heart dogs. Must be my German ancestry. We had one and he was the most wonderful dog. They are my favorite. Of course, I love Reggie my Yorkie that I belong to. The lady that owned him got an on the road job, and couldn't take care of him. So he adopted me. He really sticks with me. Very good friend.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Time to celebrate! They gave me the max their contract would allow. Offered up front! Now I can truly relax and enjoy my summer. I don't start until Aug 25 or so. I have 5 more days at my temp school. YAY!!
> 
> My neighbor came by yesterday and asked if I rode. Her grandma moved into her basement apartment and wants someone to ride with. She boards at a big trail riding stable that rents horses so I can rent and ride with her (until Nike is ready ). I feel an epic summer coming on.


I am so glad it is time to celebrate. Very happy for you. Things are turning around. 

Nicke will be the one. So glad for you. Enjoy. Wow, a riding partner. Enjoy.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

*Happy*! OMG! I'm absolutely ecstatic for you! Congrats! Great summer coming.

*TJ*, that's a really great picture. I was never a huge Elvis fan but somehow in that picture he looks ok.  Wonder why?

*Nicker*, you know what you're doing….. Just do it! Your positive energy will transfer to Jay and you're _golden_.

*Ellen*, good to hear from you! How are you doing?

*Everyone*! Hello, hoping all is going well.

*Koolio*, I don't recall seeing todays pictures of Lucy. I need a puppy fix.

Well the appraiser was kind of anti climactic. He arrived 30 minutes late to begin with. I'm a stickler for punctual. My on time for work is 10 minutes early

Really nice man, but walked around took a few pics, measured the house, verified types of power involved, electric/propane, fireplace. Spent some time playing with the dogs and left. Whole thing took less than 1/2 hour. :shock: I broke my butt for 3 days getting this place presentable and he wants to throw the ball for the dogs. Oiy! Makes me wonder how many of these things are not really prearranged, but for paperwork only. Won't know until next week when the bank gets his report.

O well. After he left I had a hair appt, then grocery store and stop for some hay. It was sure nice to come home to a nice clean and organized home 

Now I can get the paperwork together for the accountant (if I can find it in the pile of stuff in the office) and move on!

One more bedroom is ready to paint so I think I'll tackle that next …. Or maybe ride.:lol:

I've got my yearly checkup with the orthopedic surgeon for my knee coming up. I asked them to check my hip too. It's actually starting to hurt enough that I'm short stepping. People are beginning to notice and that makes me feel very old. Hope it's not going out now too.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Weather looking a little crappy for Sunday....but we'll wait and see. It seems to change hourly.


My wife always has a slight bit of concern when riding in a large group.
That large Spring ride we were in a group of 19.
Met for lunch turned into a group of 80 or so at lunch site.

Just roll with it.
I go out and just plain old don't care.
If my horse despises another horse I just stay clear of that individual.
About 1 out of a dozen my horse can't be near.
He'll side pass down the trail at a racking pace, I know I need to make a change in riding order.


----------



## Maryland Rider

HP: Good news, glad that financial aspect pulled through too!


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Really nice man, but walked around took a few pics, measured the house, verified types of power involved, electric/propane, fireplace. Spent some time playing with the dogs and left. Whole thing took less than 1/2 hour. :shock: I broke my butt for 3 days getting this place presentable and he wants to throw the ball for the dogs. Oiy! Makes me wonder how many of these things are not really prearranged, but for paperwork only. Won't know until next week when the bank gets his report.
> :wave:


If the house had been a mess he probably would have found a lot more fault with it than he did with it all clean. Appearances can mean a lot.

Saying that, I hope nobody drops by this weekend...............


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> *Rick*, hope all is well with Jesa & you are hanging in there. Hopefully bio-mom is going to do what she says.
> 
> Stan, welcome back! One potato, two potato, three potato, four. Have done my exercise for the day...now go give poor Buggs a hug and a tomato. Does he have his winter ware on yet?
> 
> HP, good luck today, hope you get the highest pay scale you have earned.
> 
> Ladona, exciting news!! Looking forward to hearing all about those clinics.
> 
> Blue, hope everything wraps up quickly and you can dig out your vehicles, lol. My van still has an item or two extra in it, and my truck has a load for charity.
> 
> Nicker, Jay is looking so buff this year! Lots of muscles on that boy, looking good!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Bug Balm, have seen it advertised, but didn't know it was so special! my horses are gonna thank you too.


No cover for Bugs yet. I try to get them through the winter without it Makes them grow their own. But he has not grown much of a winter coat as yet so I will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Stan

I posted some time back about a friend that had a bad accident on her horse she fell, it tripped and rolled on her breaking her neck.

She was operated on and it seems to be a success so far. She gained feeling and now is standing in a frame and trying to get her legs working. The coming months will tell but it is very promising.

That's two I know of in the past 3 years same injury. The other on was bare back on the beach, she popped a can the horse reacted and off she came. She came out of it O/K

I spent time shifting fire wood this afternoon. Bugs was in the paddock running around like a fool. He settled and by the time I had finished throwing the wood into the shed he had gotten used to the sound. Wood hitting the sides the roof and the stack made a sound like a gun being fired. I have noticed a hoof does not look the best. That's tomorrows job.

cheers all


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> My wife always has a slight bit of concern when riding in a large group.
> That large Spring ride we were in a group of 19.
> Met for lunch turned into a group of 80 or so at lunch site.
> 
> Just roll with it.
> I go out and just plain old don't care.
> If my horse despises another horse I just stay clear of that individual.
> About 1 out of a dozen my horse can't be near.
> He'll side pass down the trail at a racking pace, I know I need to make a change in riding order.



Well, it's Saturday, and I'm up with the birds:shock:. So used to getting up so early, can't help it.

Thanks for the advice MR. I need it, as I just checked my phone and there was a text from one of the ladies....now it appears there are TWO more coming.:shock: I don't know how that can be, as there were only two reservation spots open and J took them.:? I mean the trails are open to anyone, but for the guided trails, there are only 12 open slots. I need to make a phone call when the sun comes up. Plus we need to figure out transportation, as my place is ON the way....I am not back tracking 10 miles to take one of them. They have enough space for their horses between all of them. i am planning on meeting them along the route. Wouldn't make sense for me to do otherwise.

I'm already worked up. My belly is in knots.:? That is not good. This is what I wanted.....riding with others.....I am going to have to learn how to control this anxiety.

There's one more thing....based on the text, my trainer is bringing her stud!:shock: i have never met him, and I hear he is a scardy cat, but that isn't good either! :shock:

OK......the only person I can control is myself....and my horse......we are our own entity......i can place us where ever I want in the line-up. I didnt' think twice about this ride last year.....R's accident (she's the one with the stud) has totally screwed with my head. She's fine now...obviously, and raring to go! :lol: Oh the irony.

Weather is to be cool and possibly rainy. i guess I get to wear my new duster.  I think I wore it once last year! 


HP, SOOOO happy for you! That is so awesome. you must be on cloud nine right now. Enjoy the feeling.

BLUE, doesn't it figure? Well....at least the house is clean.:lol:

Hoping to get a small ride in between raindrops today. Sunday is the guided ride.

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, you will be fine. You have the ability to calm a room full of kids and have fun doing it, this is gravy. This is about you enjoying your ride with Jay and experiencing new things. Keep your focus on how much fun you will have riding your incredible horse and how much fun Jay will have being ridden by his incredible rider. You have taken great care of each other and this ride will be no different. I know you will be in here Monday morning exploding with wonderful stories of how amazing Jay was and how you were able to relax and enjoy the ride. Then we will get to hear all about the ride itself. 

It will be a great read!!!


I assume you missed my first response.


TJ, I hope you and your friend are able to meet for lunch and have a great time catching up. Good luck on the shift change.


Working x hours today then off to play with Reba if the weather holds out then tomorrow we go meet the people to sign the lease. The husband got called into work at the hospital last evening so we postponed it.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, good to hear from you! How are you doing?
> 
> One more bedroom is ready to paint so I think I'll tackle that next …. Or maybe ride.:lol:
> 
> I've got my yearly checkup with the orthopedic surgeon for my knee coming up. I asked them to check my hip too. It's actually starting to hurt enough that I'm short stepping. People are beginning to notice and that makes me feel very old. Hope it's not going out now too.
> 
> :wave:


Thanx Blue. I'm doing pretty good. My sister passed away a week ago and I have been dealing with the loss. 

Painting vs riding? Riding would win out every time. 

Hope your Ortho apptmt goes well. Maybe you can get some physical therapy and not have surgery.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I send my condolences for your loss. I hope the painting has helped with the stress and hope you can lean on us to listen when you need to talk. Most in here have great abilities to listen and comfort in hard times.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Roaddy! Yes, I got your first message and took it to heart.....I just have a wee it of a problem with doubt! LOL :wink:

Self talk helps!

So I got things cleared up, and there were cancellations, so all four ladies got in! I am excited, really, I can do this! 

I feel a bit more in control now too, hence why I feel a bit better. I pulled on my granny pants and said I was driving myself. Glad I did, they wanted me to take the stud, as the others are mares. :shock: I'm sure it would have been fine, R knows what she is doing, but I don't want to wig Jay out early! LOL (aka....wig ME out early!)

So, looking at the map, and from where they are starting from, the routes to our desitination are totally different....so that works out. I will travel by myself and meet them over there! Phew! I can do this.

These ladies are very flexible, and I do like that about them. They were fine with me not taking one of their horses.

Roaddy, funny....yep, I can handle a room of 25 on my own. LOL They are similar to a 1100# animal! :lol::lol::lol: Maybe that is how I need to think of it. Put my teacher face on! Hahahaha Scary! :lol::lol:

AA, yes, my guy is muscling up nicely isn't he! I can't believe it. I feel like he's bloomed over night!

Roaddy, I ordered more of those crocheted fly caps! I am tired of purple ears....I went rust colored this time. 

TJ, have fun with our friend! Wow! That is a lot of catching up to do!

Ellen, so sorry about your sister. Does she live near you? Had she been sick?


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I have white, rust, purple, black, blue and green in those veils. lol Remember they screwed my order up and sent me new ones and said to keep the first batch.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, I have white, rust, purple, black, blue and green in those veils. lol Remember they screwed my order up and sent me new ones and said to keep the first batch.


That's right!!! 

They are on sale for less than $4, so since I had to make an order for something else......why not! Right? 

They really DO work! 

Should arrive today, just in time for tomorrow!


----------



## Roadyy

Rowdy does not like them. He will let them ride for a bit then shake his head to get them flipped up over his ears. I need to put them on under his bridle to keep him from doing it anymore. lol The other boys like them and the purpose they serve.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Roaddy, funny....yep, I can handle a room of 25 on my own. LOL They are similar to a 1100# animal! :lol::lol::lol: Maybe that is how I need to think of it. Put my teacher face on! Hahahaha Scary! :lol::lol:


If you can deal with 25 small children on your own, you are much braver than I am. The ride should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Thanx Blue. I'm doing pretty good. My sister passed away a week ago and I have been dealing with the loss.
> 
> Painting vs riding? Riding would win out every time.
> 
> Hope your Ortho apptmt goes well. Maybe you can get some physical therapy and not have surgery.


Oh no, Ellen. I'm sorry for your loss. May you find peace and solace - and time to ride. Our ponies are great healers.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Saturday everyone!

I have to say - I'm a bit jealous of all of you riding. It's gonna be a few years for me & the Birdie-girl. I need to find someone at the barn with "spare" horses, I guess, and get my fix. 

I wonder about how Bird will be on bigger rides. Everyone is her friend, until they make it known they aren't. I'm sure that's the baby in her, and the fact that she was raised for the first year at the Rescue where most of the older mares & geldings were babysitters for the foals. Even now, when I take her on the road for walks, she whinnies at all the other horses we pass. Silly baby.

Hope you all have a great weekend! It's raining here (I know, shocker, right?!) so I'm sure our projects and my pony time will be shortened greatly. Pfffftttt to all this rain.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, that's a really great picture. I was never a huge Elvis fan but somehow in that picture he looks ok.  Wonder why?


Well...golly...I think it has something to do with the huge horse:lol: I was never an Elvis fan either, saved all my young girl passion for John Lennon (well, besides pictures,articles,figurines & books about horses!)


----------



## tjtalon

Rooting for Nicker for tomorrow...you GO girlfriend!!!


----------



## tjtalon

I am so sorry for your loss, Ellen. Hope you are getting some time to hang out with your horse. They know how to listen.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I'm so sorry for your loss. You must really be hurting. Sending you strong energy for solace of spirit. :hug: When you're ready to talk, we're here. 

I'm hoping she can just give me some exercises or something for this hip. I will admit though it's been bothering me for a couple years, but this past year it's gotten bad. 

*Freebird*, I forget…. How old is your Birdie? 

*Nicker*, you got this. You're teacher face is a good idea. As you really are "teaching" them how to turn their knot heads into trail horses, right?

*Roadyy*, when will you be moving? Or have you already. How about some pics of Reba while you're working her?

*Stan*, that's great news! Everyone must be jumping for joy for your friend. Hoping it continues to go this well.

I don't like to blanket in the winter either unless I really have to. If the wind is blowing while raining I'll blanket the old guy.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

We are suppose to meet this weekend to sign the lease then they have a few things to fix like a broken window, missing tub faucet in community bath and floor tile in family room. I will try to get out there over the next couple of weeks to clear off the perimeter of the property to run electric tape fencing for the horses then we hope to start moving one room at a time towards the end of the month.


They are calling for rain to move in after lunch so we will see if I get to go work with her or just visit with her. Either way I will get more pictures of her.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> *Freebird*, I forget…. How old is your Birdie?


She's just a yearling - one year birthday this past Tuesday.


----------



## Celeste

Most of you know that I have had a lot of trouble getting my horse to settle down. I have bought numerous bits and devises as well as working like crazy with her. 

With a simple snaffle bit, she is usually ok, but then if she gets upset, she does the old giraffe neck think and gets out of control.

Even a very mild curb bit works only if she is not upset. Once anything goes wrong, it hurts her mouth and she goes psycho.

I tried an S-hack, and well, that did not go well.

My friend suggested a tie down, but I was afraid that she would get reactive and turn upside down on me.

Someone else suggested that a running martingale might be the ticket.

I got tired of spending money, so I decided to make my own with some rings and snaps and rope that I bought at Walmart. Once I added in a nice little rein stop ($6 at tractor supply), I had a pretty good thing going. She is doing great. When she wants to put her head up, it gently reminds her what she is supposed to do. 

I'll put the pictures in the next post.


----------



## Celeste

The overall project:


A little closer up:








Guards to keep the bit from getting tangled up in the ring.




This hooks the top to the saddle:


----------



## Celeste

So for about $20, I have something that helps my horse act like a lady.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste this is how the girls I ride with have their similar rigs done and they ride Endurance.


----------



## Blue

Celeste, we do what we need to do right? So many horses can outsmart the magical gimmicks. In the end, find what works and use it. I've had to have many, many discussions with my mare. I've found that a gentle one rein hold will usually bring her head down where it belongs and engage her thinking brain again. However, with my old gelding it took a pretty good whack on the butt with a snapper to bring him back to reality.

Freebird, you're right. It'll be a few years before she's ready for the trails. I had forgotten how young she is.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, that is a cool thing you made! (And your mare is purty...!)

Well, in about half an hour I leave for work (it's 1:45pm here). Woke up at 6am despite trying to stay up late. tried to take a couple of cat naps but since the cats weren't napping it didn't work! It's my "friday" no matter what & hoping for a quiet night (only solo for 4 hrs after my partner leaves @ 7pm, so that's not so bad).

Weather supposed to be nice on Monday, partly cloudy & high 70s. So guess what I'm gonna do?! Yup, tackle the tack shed further & hope to get a lesson w/Bailey or if that doesn't happen a solo ride on Spirit. Fingers crossed!

Hope the day is going well for all, later!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, nice!!

Pics from this morning.

Look how green! The wild Phlox is out. Smells terrific.

Want to acclimate your horse to loud noisy vehicles?


----------



## Celeste

Nicker, beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have failed everyone, I forgot the Tuesday Camping Commentary.

Here we go.
Friday, still sick but got to camp around 3:30.
Ate with some friends and relaxed.








About 60 people max for the Memorial Weekend.








Saturday I felt like poo.
Stayed in the camper sleeping all day and night.
I did join everyone for dinner but that was about it.
Wife and daughter had a blast of a ride about midday.

Sunday I was riding no matter what.
It was a 3 hour ride from he//.
Slow/fast, small group of 6, few collisions while in the saddle.
Our usual rough terrain and dry with no mud.
White mountain laurel was in full bloom everywhere.
Great scents throughout the entire ride.

My daughter rode out in the evening with some girl friends.
I get a phone call from here around 8pm.
"Don't worry my pony will be showing up at the camp site soon.
I'm fine I'll walk back."
Still sleeping my cold off in the camper.
Camper came in handy, I could still remain without driving home.

Monday we relaxed in the am and got home by around 1pm.

I caught a good picture of my 950lb monster on Monday before we left.
Narrow little chest on him, seems most gaited horses are on the narrow side.


----------



## corgi

Wow..it was hot and humid today. 90 degrees with about 90% humidity.

We went out to the farm but didn't ride too long. I just put on a bareback pad. We spent most of the time riding into a shady spot and allowing them to graze.

Hubby took a video that shows most of our obstacle course. Take notice of the noodle crossing, tires on the ground and the two tires standing up to pass between. The car wash, the mailbox, and the logs on the ground to step over.

Yes, I know my bareback pad slipped to one side. :lol:

Isabella didn't want to leave Blue or her grazing time but it was so hot, I really didn't either. :shock:






HP- Woohoo! Congrats on the contract.

Blue- hope the results of your appraisal are good.

Ellen- big hugs to you on the loss of your sister. I am so sorry.

Nicker- have fun tomorrow and just concentrate on you and Jay. 

MR- sorry you were to feeling well for your trip last weekend!


----------



## corgi

Love this picture of the two of them today. Not a pinned ear to be seen!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow MR he's a beauty!!! He doesn't look too narrow. How tall? Rainn goes about that weight.

Sorry you were sick! Do you take vitamins?


----------



## Blue

Maryland, hope you feel better soon. Didn't you have a whopper of a cold this winter?


----------



## Topper

Happy Saturday Evening, lots of fun posts and GREAT pics to see today.

HAPPY PLACE - a big congratulations to you! If I'm reading everything correctly, it appears that you and NICKERMAKER71 are School Teachers? Am I guessing correctly? What level(s) and subjects?

TJTALON - I hope you had a fun luncheon with your old friend. How nice you got re-connected. 

NICKERMAKER71 - I loved your pics, the scenery is really gorgeous. It looks like your ride turned out just perfectly. 

MARYLAND RIDER, what a darling paint? What breed is your sweet horse?

FREEBIRD - this year will pass so quickly, you will be on Birdie before you know it. And it sounds like you are having successes with all your ground handling 

CORGI - loved the video and loved seeing the obstacles, thanks so much for sharing.

CELESTE - very ingenious on your part, I hope you have continued good luck with your invention. Your house in the background is grand and beautiful.

ELLEN - I was terribly sorry to hear about your sister. 

I had a great ride this evening. As some of you may remember, I bought a "kids horse" (HA HA HA) - what a mess (laughing) He and I are figuring it out - he is a stinker and has little tissy-fits when he has to do things alone. Tonight, we did our normal arena warm-up work, and out we went to the trail obstacles we have built so far....he couldn't focus on anything but his buddies back at the barn, screaming, hopping, backing up, spinning, what a stink!!!! But, he lost this battle .....and it felt good for me to begin to feel that I am getting my riding comfort back (my body is not the same, so I've been worried about my abilities). I'm still a bit disappointed that I was sold a "kids horse" - but I think it is all going to work out. Tonight felt sooooooooooooo good !
Happy evening all......


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> MR- sorry you were to feeling well for your trip last weekend!


This spell might have been more allergy related.
Poplar trees are in full bloom.



NickerMaker71 said:


> Wow MR he's a beauty!!! He doesn't look too narrow. How tall? Rainn goes about that weight.
> 
> Sorry you were sick! Do you take vitamins?


14 even @ about 950.

Vitamins? Just Corn.



Blue said:


> Maryland, hope you feel better soon. Didn't you have a whopper of a cold this winter?


February I was plagued with bronchitis. Late December the flu.



Topper said:


> MARYLAND RIDER, what a darling paint? What breed is your sweet horse?


SSH with a lot of go in him.
Most would not appreciate the agility he can deliver.
"Sweet horse" on the ground, in the saddle a go getter.


----------



## Topper

Maryland rider, what do you use him for; with all his great energy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

I do feel like I'm crossing time zones this time of night, so might be the last one posting tonight or the first one posting tomorrow, lol! And thank you to whomever(s) sent all the good vibes for a quiet night, because it was.

Oddest call was from a woman in a bldg next to the big lot where all the Activities/Events center is: "There's kids in the parking lot, being loud & laughing & they're passing around a bottle & smoking 'stuff' & what are you going to do about it!! i just moved here & I won't put up with this!!!" (slamming of phone...). Sooo...

I go to Center Point lot. A big group of people are getting into their cars from a family gathering event. 4 young people were by the complainer's building, standing by their car. Yes, they were laughing, like healthy happy 20something people. The "bottle" was a big bottle of bottled water, no evidence of smokeable "stuff". Ah do buleeve that what set off Ms Angry was the young white woman kissing the young black man, not to mention that everyone of any color was sharing...gasp...bottled water. Oh my, I drove right by.

Had to check in & look at the pictures (could peek at work a couple of times, but can't log in there, so couldn't see the pics). Besides, have to wind down. Something about being awake for 17 hours now makes me feel wired (not for long..!)

Nicker, gotta say, whereas I see where you you want to change up ear cover colors since you've only had the one color, but that purple makes Jay look so wizardly!

MR, I'm sorry you were ill for your outing (& glad your daughter wasn't hurt w/however it happened that she was walking back to camp sans pony). Your gelding is beautiful! (what's his name again?) I never thought about a narrow chest being common w/gaited horses. I'll want to take a good look at Spirit when I see her (she's 1000# I think & bigger boned than your guy looks). I'll try to get a frontal picture of her to see what you think.

Oh... in case no one noticed (sic...yeah, like right, huh?!); as much as I am enamored of Gypsy Cobs (I can't call them "Vanners" anymore, since was informed elsewhere by a British person that "Vanner" [& "Gypsy]) is a made-up name by an American to appeal to the fancifulness of Americans...that they're Irish Cobs, plain & simple. I dunno, I just said "yes ma'am"! I had thought that the cobs had been bred generationally by the Gypies w/ponies & drafts to "make" the breed. I...dunno..). Anyway, my point is, that I do know I'm in love with the TWH.

I love, love Spirit's walk. I so want to be on her more, to get to know her (& be on top of her game(s) with me!) & really get that great walk GOING. Lol...well, gotta get my seat really good, NEED to learn to canter on Miss Bailey. One thing at a time!

Ladona, what a pretty picture of your two! Happy all 3 of you have found a good trail buddy in Blue. I think of you when I read stuff on sunburn/white faces; have you found a good method w/him & a mask he kinda-sorta leaves on? I'm going to look at your vid in a few minutes...

But enough of this post, is long enough, have rambled enough. Good night/good morning everyone! Later...


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> This spell might have been more allergy related.
> Poplar trees are in full bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 even @ about 950.
> 
> Vitamins? Just Corn.
> 
> 
> 
> February I was plagued with bronchitis. Late December the flu.


Vitamin C, my friend, at least. Your immune system sounds touchy, especially w/allergies plaguing it


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Love this picture of the two of them today. Not a pinned ear to be seen!


Btw, I love the blue on Blue:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Topper said:


> TJTALON - I hope you had a fun luncheon with your old friend. How nice you got re-connected.


Thanks Topper, but the reunion hasn't happened yet:lol:, not 'till mid June. Looking forward to seeing my friend

Glad the horse is working out for you & that you feel good doing it. Very cool!! Happy for you!


----------



## tjtalon

PS MR: now that I think of it, my first school horse w/Janice, Addie, was SSH/Missouri Fox Trotter & he had a chest just like that. Sweet guy too, but bouncy & happy & glad to get going. Loved that little guy!


----------



## SueC

I really enjoy the trail riding photos on 40+ and have long wanted to contribute something along those lines. I don't yet have a trail camera, but today we cobbled something together. 

You could tell it was going to be a beautiful Sunday very early on.










The dawn promised it, and sure enough, soon we had a splendid, sunny autumn day with still, clear air. Perfect riding weather! The donkeys came to keep us company while I tacked up Sunsmart. Mary Lou was really interested in the hoof boots I was putting on the horse. She was probably hoping they were edible.











I was wearing the $5 op-shop find my husband calls my “superhero pants” - a purply-maroon pair of tight stretch jeans you wouldn't wear in public except if you were deliberately trying to impersonate the Bee Gees. However, they're very nice to ride in – they are actually long enough for me, which makes them a rare find, plus they have no studs on the back pockets which could scratch the saddle. All my riding pants ride are a tad short and crawl up my leg as I ride, making a big gap of socks and skin. My “superhero pants” don't do this. 










Here I am adjusting the noseband I never usually put on my horse; I usually just keep his halter on. I ride Sunsmart in a Spanish snaffle and so this noseband has no practical purpose, I just wanted to see what it looked like. The leathers are too narrow to run them comfortably under the horse's bridle, so I just ran it over the top today, which isn't correct, but at least it wasn't uncomfortable for the horse.

Also note Jess, our Kelpie. She is excitedly circumnavigating the horse, as is her habit when we are about to ride.











Here we are in front of the farm shed which supports the solar panels that, in tandem with a battery bank, supply all our personal and business electricity needs. We've never had to run the generator yet!










Behind us is the reason I haven't had quite as much time for horseriding or Pilates as I would have liked to have in the last four years. We've lived in it for more than two years and are getting close to finishing now, but an owner build is a big project, especially once Murphy's law takes effect!

The dog is waiting impatiently for us to stop doing boring stuff, and get on the trail. 30-year-old Romeo is breakfasting in the background, out of his big tub.










Jess is playing "limbo" with the electric fence. And Sunsmart is displaying two things with his solid physique: 1) His French carriage horse ancestry - very solid animals; and 2) The fact that both of us need to do more trails, more often. While he is not obese, as an ex-endurance rider I'd like to see at least 20kg less on him, and that big belly made svelte by decent fitness training.










Hello! 






















Since I have no trail camera and didn't want to carry and operate a normal camera while riding, I'll have to just tell you about the actual ride: It was my first off-farm ride in a good while. We have enough tracks on our farm to ride at least 45min without repeating any, and I've been happy with that given how busy we have been with house building, livestock and off-farm work. But, I've been meaning to go back out for a while, as I'd like to get Sunsmart very fit again, like he was before we lost access to the wonderful tree plantation trails we loved. Our eastern neighbour, on hearing of our predicament, told me I could ride on his place if I wanted. He has a few big paddocks right next to us where some of his cattle roam in undulating country with a fair bit of remnant bushland. I'd been there a couple of times before, and it's lovely scenery. So that's where we headed, in a roundabout way, first warming up on our own trails. 

I had to open a “cocky gate” to get out at the eastern corner of our property. This is a section of barbed wire fence between two strainers where the free end is attached to a narrow post which you fasten to the strainer post by means of two wire loops. So essentially, when you unloop the narrow post from the strainer, you can create a gap in the fence you can walk through, before closing it again behind you. You can't do this unless you have a horse that will stand patiently while you fiddle with loops, and walk exactly where you direct him without spooking sideways, or you could have a very nasty situation with barbed wire tangled around the horse's legs.

We took a bush track along the neighbour's bull paddock to his big paddock and then rode there for around 40 minutes, roughly once around. On the way out we passed along the south boundary of our own block, and past a soak where the dog had a drink and a swim before getting stuck on the wrong side of the fence. She had to follow us on the wrong side until a kangaroo gate allowed her to cross back again:











By this time we were coming out of bushland into open pasture, and fourteen small Angus steers in the adjoining property thought we were great entertainment. They ran along beside us as we rode along the fence, kicking up their heels, one of them bellowing at and repeatedly charging my dog, who in turn launched herself snarling at the steer (she's a stock dog) in counter-intimidation.

After a while, we decided to cross the open paddock and ride adjacent to nearby remnant bushland until we reached the paddock boundary. My horse tends to be a bit toey around the stretch of road reserve there – he's convinced the bogeyman lives in that spot. The adjacent firebreak offered excellent footing, and we went bowling along at a nice fast trot for a good bit, before a kangaroo crashed around in the bushes next to us. My horse is used to kangaroos, but not to imaginary bogeymen, so he slammed on his brakes and partially spun around, and – I slid off! That was a first in my six years of riding him, if you don't count the few times I've mounted him bareback with too much momentum and gone right over the top of him, much to the amusement of onlookers.

Another first was that, inexplicably, I landed comfortably on my feet next to a stationary horse with my hand on his withers. I've never landed on my feet before when coming off a horse, in all my riding life.

I walked next to him for a bit until I was sure my dodgy back hadn't suffered, by which time he was no longer concerned about the bogeyman. I got back on, and we rode up the pasture a bit until our neighbour's big breeding herd in that paddock discovered us. The calves all scurried for their mothers at the unexpected sight of us, who in turn set up a bovine chorus. The massive Angus bull had a good look at us too. I didn't want to unsettle the herd and took my horse through the bush again, out of their sight. Soon we were back in open country, trotting along the road boundary until we got back to the entry gate.

Our neighbour was just adding a cow and calf to the paddock, and we had a chat before I rode back home along the bush trail, through the cocky gate, and into our large bush-backed paddock we call “The Common” - when I noticed Brett and the camera were lurking there:


----------



## SueC

Back home, off came the tack. Because of his thick winter coat, Sunsmart was sweaty and itchy. So I let him have a good roll before bathtime:














































And up!










That clearly feels so much better!

Now for bath time:










Brett was nice and got us a bucket of warm water from the house. The tank water is very cold just now, and the horse really appreciated the warm water.










When I wash his head, he always wants to play with the sponge! 










Drying and de-itching the head!










And, of course, the finale:










Meanwhile, we went and made my favourite fast lunch: Spaghetti Marinara - hmmmm! The horse finished his feed and went off to graze with his friends.

An autumn morning well spent!


----------



## Stan

help.

To all those medics and alternative remedies gurus out there.

Here is a situation.

16 months of high stress. living a problem day and night, researching, arguing and having to maintain professional attitude amongst those involved I have found when under pressure my memory and recall has done a runner on me. It comes but not when I need it so my question is.

What is out there to quickly boost the memory response.

And its not old age just my sharpness has run away and I need it back pronto.:shock:


----------



## SueC

You sound burnt out, and recovery may not be so pronto, you may have to accept taking it slowly.

The usual basics: Sleeping 8-10 h a night (higher end often needed after prolonged stress). Making sure it's good quality sleep - which means enough exercise and relaxation during the day.

The healthiest possible nutrition: Breakfasts like porridge and fruit/yoghurt smoothies, or good quality mueslis without added sugar (do you get Carmen's in NZ? That's great stuff, or make your own), if you're a savoury breakfast person try things like scrambled eggs with smoked salmon, and a nice wholemeal sourdough bread. Enough good quality protein and lots of vegetables with your lunches and dinners (beef and vegie stir fry with cashews and udon and grated ginger is a wonderful pick-me-up, as is Harira). Potatoes are fine, eggs are fine (make them free-range, better for you and the chickens).

No processed foods, no soft drinks, avoid added sugars, mostly avoid white bread in favour of wholemeal, no fast-food giants take-aways, cut down caffeine and alcohol. Drink lots of liquids - water or iced green tea you make yourself half-half with orange juice for sweetness if you like, anything you can make yourself from a juicer, rooibos or herbal or green teas or malted milk / good quality hot chocolate for hot drinks. Down the road from us sell fresh unhomogenised Jersey milk, that's a treat and a nice inclusion if you're not dairy-intolerant. If you like dairy, have it full-fat - most of your NZ dairy cows are probably grass fed and so the dairy fats should be pretty decent fats. Oily fish is also super.

Lots of gentle exercise, preferably in nice scenery and at least some with a friend. Beach walks, bush walks, leisurely bicycle riding. Trail riding! 

Not dwelling on the stressful stuff in you life. Watch some of your favourite movies, including comedies, read some good books, listen to your favourite music, dance naked to ACDC or take up Zumba if you have to, break out of whatever negative stressful cycle you got trapped in. Don't re-hash past stressful events. Get Zen. Do you have a dog? Most dogs are naturally Zen, and can teach you. If your dog is playful, play.

Can you get time off work? Or at least reduce your hours for a while? If so, do it. At least two weeks off right now sounds very necessary. Travel if you feel like it, or use your home as a base if you don't.

Just some basics. Best wishes! :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, all the things Sue said, I would have said. SLEEP is the biggy tho! You brain needs the sleep to be able to retrieve what's in there! 

SUE: Glad you landed on your feet. Great pictures and story!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, I am hooked up, packed and now waiting. 

It's raining off and on here, and DH keeps asking me....You are really going? Geez.....glad he is working today so he isn't sniffing up my a$$. :evil: Soemtimes........

Think good thoughts for me. I will keep all your wonderful advice in my heart as I take leadership in hand and enjoy my day.


----------



## SueC

NM71, can you tell me about your trail camera? Are you happy with it? And how do you actually take a photo with it? Do you have to press a button on it and do you do that by feel?


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think we are pulling out of the ride.

It's raining, has been riaing, and will continue to rain. Flood watch for the area we are going to.....half want to still go....half have bailed.....

I really want to go....but I have to think safety first. It's hard when you've waited so long for a ride. :-( Although.....my last day is Thursday. Maybe I could trek over there Friday and take a ride. It's open to the public. IT's to be 82* and partly cloudy on Friday. A nice way to celelbrate being done for the year.

What would all of you do?


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> NM71, can you tell me about your trail camera? Are you happy with it? And how do you actually take a photo with it? Do you have to press a button on it and do you do that by feel?


SUE, my photos are simply from my smart phone! I have a really nice phone holder that attaches to my belt loop. It allows me to whip out my phone when I see something pretty!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> SUE, my photos are simply from my smart phone! I have a really nice phone holder that attaches to my belt loop. It allows me to whip out my phone when I see something pretty!


Ah! Now that's an alternative I'd not considered!

(If you must know, in some respects we are cave-dwellers. Like, we only have, and want, really basic phones. We have one phone that takes pictures, but pretty crappy resolution!)

And there I was thinking all those photos were taken with helmet-mounted cameras!!!  :lol:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I think we are pulling out of the ride.
> 
> It's raining, has been riaing, and will continue to rain. Flood watch for the area we are going to.....half want to still go....half have bailed.....
> 
> I really want to go....but I have to think safety first. It's hard when you've waited so long for a ride. :-( Although.....my last day is Thursday. Maybe I could trek over there Friday and take a ride. It's open to the public. IT's to be 82* and partly cloudy on Friday. A nice way to celelbrate being done for the year.
> 
> What would all of you do?


Follow my gut instincts!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> ...tried to take a couple of cat naps but since the cats weren't napping it didn't work!


:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Has been a different kind of week. My head is still spinning and after the 4th trip to clean out sister's apartment (1 1/2 hr each way), hoping that today will complete the task. Will drive up there to return the key tomorrow. Her health had been really bad anyway, but had quickly deteriorated over the past 2 years. She was not able to keep house and smoked cigarettes in an unvented area. She should have been where I could see after her, but because of personal issues wanted to live there. I guess I can't say much, I live a ways from my late husbands family. My DIL by marriage is priceless. Probably the closest one I know to actually walk the talk of Christ. They're are all nice to me, but she is the one I feel closest to. After this week, I am making some changes that will make it easier on her if something happens to me. Definitely going to have final arrangements made. Next couple of years work on selling this place and moving closer to DIL. I really would never have thought of how hard it is to deal with loose ends in a situation where the loss of a loved one was involved.

I want to thank you for your comments of sympathy. You would be surprised how much that means during these times. I wouldn't be a aware unless I had experienced first hand. From here on out, will try to be more sensitive to others feelings. I know I can be an ole buzzard sometimes.

Thanx for being there. I need to rant a little later if that is ok. I just need to vent.

Stan Sue's advice sounds solid. I slept around the clock after the service yesterday. Yeah, it was what the Dr. ordered.

Have a good day. 

God bless and keep.

Ellen


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Wow MR he's a beauty!!! He doesn't look too narrow. How tall? Rainn goes about that weight.
> 
> Sorry you were sick! Do you take vitamins?


I agree with NM71, MR: He looks fine. Lovely horse.  I wouldn't call him wide, but I wouldn't call him narrow-chested either. He looks like he'd be super at endurance riding.

And take your vitamins!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> Ah! Now that's an alternative I'd not considered!
> 
> (If you must know, in some respects we are cave-dwellers. Like, we only have, and want, really basic phones. We have one phone that takes pictures, but pretty crappy resolution!)
> 
> And there I was thinking all those photos were taken with helmet-mounted cameras!!!  :lol:


Hahaha, yep smart phone. I actually bought the one best for music not photos...don't ask me why. I have never listened to music on it.:? But...it does take really nice photos for the most part.

My DH has the most archaic phone ever! LOL He hates technology.

Well....we cancelled our trip. :-( Better safe then sorry.

Maybe I'll hop a ride in the rain later around our place......or I can clean here......nah, a ride sounds MUCH better! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Vitamin C, my friend, at least. Your immune system sounds touchy, especially w/allergies plaguing it


Even adding lime to the Corona would help with your vitamin C needs..........


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> I agree with NM71, MR: He looks fine. Lovely horse.  I wouldn't call him wide, but I wouldn't call him narrow-chested either. He looks like he'd be super at endurance riding.
> 
> And take your vitamins!


Yes, take your vitamins!!!!

Rainn is 14.1ish.....and about that weight. A little small for my tall frame, but I don't care. I don't really ride her anymore anyway. How tall are you MR?

Speaking of Rainn....she is feeling BETTER!  She galloped in for dinner last night! That old girl can still move!!

SO very glad I insisted on having her tested. Best move I made.

Ellen, my gramma had EVERYTHING prepped for her departure. Even had labels on things so everyone got what was theirs. The rest was taken away by a company. My mom is following suit. Made it really nice for my mother when the day came.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> So for about $20, I have something that helps my horse act like a lady.


It looks like an amazing piece of craft, and much funkier than shop martingales! 

I'm more minimalist. Here's a solution a dressage rider showed me around six years back. See the green rope in this photo?










It just runs through the reins, and is attached to the girth either end (above the saddle cloth loops, so it doesn't slip down). It's a bit loose in this photo (and I should cut off the leather martingale stops on the reins as they might snaggle), but he doesn't do head-in-the-air anymore when spooked, so not that crucial. What this rope also does: 1) Stop the reins from being thrown over a horse's head if the rider or horse fall, and so stop the horse from tangling its legs in the reins and hurting its mouth; 2) Give you a useful piece of rope should you need it on a trail, like I once did when one of my hoof boots came off because a strap broke. I took off the other-side boot too, and tied them to the rope. This means I didn't have to carry them in my hands on the way home. And if I meet a suspicious character, I can hog-tie him! ;-)


----------



## Freebird

*SueC* What a great ride! Beautiful photos, and great storytelling - I could picture the ride all the way through. I guess we here in America should worry less about little bunny rabbits spooking our ponies, at least we don't have kangaroos!


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, I concur with whoever said Vit C. It's s perfectly safe to take with corn too. No dangerous interactions. This last bout could have been allergies. I'm on 3 different prescribed allergy meds and still have to supplement with an occasional OTC. Here in Central Az we everything in the state blooming all at the same time and then go to work and unpack dusty boxes. And we have a cat at home. Ugh! Just about sends me right over the edge. Vit C.

*Stan*, Sue is right, there is no quick fix for burn out. Healthy diet and good rest. I know those are sometimes hard to come by but try. Moderate exercise not only increases circulation, it oxygenates the blood and that's what's going to help the most. Really hope things are going to wind down for you very soon.

*TJ*, Love your middle of the night posts. 

*Sue*, I take a lot of pics with my smart phone as well. 

Gotta work again today. I worked closing last night and opening this morning. Seems I get this shift a lot. Not going to complain. 

I need to ride very soon. Tomorrow I will call the bank and get a status on our loan app. They should have the appraisers report by then too. Really need it to go through soon. Our vehicles are breaking down left and right and we've finally admitted that instead of keeping several OLD beaters we're going to sell a couple of money pits and trade one in on a new jeep! Yay for me! We like jeeps anyway and do a lot of off roading but I need a comfortable, reliable daily driver….. with A/C. We test drove a couple of the brand new ones 2 weeks ago and decided this is the time. The new ones are awesome. Way more comfortable and practical than the old ones. But I still want to keep my beloved '79 Bronco to restore. That's a project that takes years and we both really like that old thing.


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Ellen, my gramma had EVERYTHING prepped for her departure. Even had labels on things so everyone got what was theirs. The rest was taken away by a company. My mom is following suit. Made it really nice for my mother when the day came.


Helping people get everything prepped for their departure from this earth is a huge priority in my job. At least 3x a week, people tell me they are so glad their loved one did just that - label everything, plan & pre-pay their funeral, etc. It really is a gift. Good on your gramma & mom for taking care of things, *Nicker*.


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*, my condolences. :-( :hug:

*Ladona*, great clip, beautiful! Bareback is fun, isn't it? ...how did you embed your YouTube clip? This used to happen automatically for me, but now it only posts a hyperlink...


----------



## Freebird

Stan said:


> help.
> 
> To all those medics and alternative remedies gurus out there.
> 
> Here is a situation.
> 
> 16 months of high stress. living a problem day and night, researching, arguing and having to maintain professional attitude amongst those involved I have found when under pressure my memory and recall has done a runner on me. It comes but not when I need it so my question is.
> 
> What is out there to quickly boost the memory response.
> 
> And its not old age just my sharpness has run away and I need it back pronto.:shock:


I agree with everything Sue & Nicker have said... also, check your Vitamin D and Vitamin B-12 levels. There are liquid or dissolvable kinds of both - makes it easier to get into your bloodstream than capsules or tablets. Both are essential in memory & clearing the fog. I've just started mega-doses of both after my doc discovered that I was dangerously low. After less than a week, I already feel clearer and have slept better.

Best of wishes, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> *SueC* What a great ride! Beautiful photos, and great storytelling - I could picture the ride all the way through. I guess we here in America should worry less about little bunny rabbits spooking our ponies, at least we don't have kangaroos!


Don't you have bears? :shock:

Thank you, glad you enjoyed the story and photos!  I also have a journal on HF if you like those kinds of stories.


----------



## Celeste

My cell phone takes terrible pictures. I use a little point and shoot camera. It is a Canon PowerShot. It is small, handy, and easy to use. I put a lanyard on it so that I could hook it through a strap on my saddle. Without it being tied on, I would have lost it the first time I took it out.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> Helping people get everything prepped for their departure from this earth is a huge priority in my job. At least 3x a week, people tell me they are so glad their loved one did just that - label everything, plan & pre-pay their funeral, etc. It really is a gift. Good on your gramma & mom for taking care of things, *Nicker*.


Yeah, then you have people like my father and his wife...who have no clue. She put him in a nursing home (Alzheimer's) and e has NO LIFE INSURANCE! So she is freaking about $$$$$. Stupid! 

Of all people, my dad not having LI. He was a big one for retirement $$$ and whatnot....can't believe it. 

I've walked away from that situation.


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> I think we are pulling out of the ride.
> 
> It's raining, has been riaing, and will continue to rain. Flood watch for the area we are going to.....half want to still go....half have bailed.....
> 
> I really want to go....but I have to think safety first. It's hard when you've waited so long for a ride. :-( Although.....my last day is Thursday. Maybe I could trek over there Friday and take a ride. It's open to the public. IT's to be 82* and partly cloudy on Friday. A nice way to celelbrate being done for the year.
> 
> What would all of you do?


If it's sloppy from rain, I would wait. No use in risking hurting your horse or yourself, and tearing up the trails. Maybe it will dry up some during the week?


----------



## Celeste

Stan, you could take Gummy Vitamins! I take a gummy multivitamin and a gummy chew vitamin C every day. Whether they help or not I can't say for sure; they do taste good though!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> I agree with everything Sue & Nicker have said... also, check your Vitamin D and Vitamin B-12 levels. There are liquid or dissolvable kinds of both - makes it easier to get into your bloodstream than capsules or tablets. Both are essential in memory & clearing the fog. I've just started mega-doses of both after my doc discovered that I was dangerously low. After less than a week, I already feel clearer and have slept better.
> 
> Best of wishes, I know how frustrating it is!


B Complex....ONLY way I can make it through the school year!!!!!


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Has been a different kind of week. My head is still spinning and after the 4th trip to clean out sister's apartment (1 1/2 hr each way), hoping that today will complete the task. Will drive up there to return the key tomorrow. Her health had been really bad anyway, but had quickly deteriorated over the past 2 years. She was not able to keep house and smoked cigarettes in an unvented area. She should have been where I could see after her, but because of personal issues wanted to live there. I guess I can't say much, I live a ways from my late husbands family. My DIL by marriage is priceless. Probably the closest one I know to actually walk the talk of Christ. They're are all nice to me, but she is the one I feel closest to. After this week, I am making some changes that will make it easier on her if something happens to me. Definitely going to have final arrangements made. Next couple of years work on selling this place and moving closer to DIL. I really would never have thought of how hard it is to deal with loose ends in a situation where the loss of a loved one was involved.
> 
> I want to thank you for your comments of sympathy. You would be surprised how much that means during these times. I wouldn't be a aware unless I had experienced first hand. From here on out, will try to be more sensitive to others feelings. I know I can be an ole buzzard sometimes.
> 
> Thanx for being there. I need to rant a little later if that is ok. I just need to vent.
> 
> Stan Sue's advice sounds solid. I slept around the clock after the service yesterday. Yeah, it was what the Dr. ordered.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> God bless and keep.
> 
> Ellen


Your head will probably be spinning for a while. Bless you for all the work you're doing, it's never easy. And hey, rant on! Sometimes places like this are best for ranting, it's good to get it out of our systems & often easier to write it all out.


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> ... also, check your Vitamin D and Vitamin B-12 levels.


Super point. Stan is in NZ, the land of the long white cloud, and going into winter. I know that Vitamin D deficiency is becoming a big problem in Australia with the success of the anti-skin cancer campaign. I went through an awful time health-wise last year and it turned out that part of my problem was that I was actually Vitamin D deficient, despite being outdoors a lot (I cover up a fair bit and use sunscreen) and having foods rich in VitD and also taking multivitamins just in case...

With VitD, apparently enough daily sun exposure (varies with season) at the right time of day is important, and does a better job than supplements. I'm covering up less now, and getting in the sun every day if it's out, for at least 20min without sunscreen in summer, an hour or two in winter...

B-12 is bound to be down with elevated stress.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Don't you have bears? :shock:
> 
> Thank you, glad you enjoyed the story and photos!  I also have a journal on HF if you like those kinds of stories.


No bears where I am, but in some places yes. We do have mountain lions (cougars) but they are still fairly few & far between.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, you've never been an "ole buzzard". I'm wishing your heart heals soon. It's a miserable thing to have to go through.

*Nicker*, I'm glad you decided to cancel. It's just not worth the risk.

Planning! Husband and I finally got life insurance, now we have to update our wills. I also plan to prepay for our funerals and do the planning for that ahead of time. The few really important items that I want handed down to our kids I'll spell out ahead of time and sell/get rid of the accumulation of crap we have. Hopefully all the kids will have to deal with is selling any property we may have. Unless of course we live long enough to end up in one of those assisted living places, but I don't think they allow horses there, do they?


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yeah, then you have people like my father and his wife...who have no clue. She put him in a nursing home (Alzheimer's) and e has NO LIFE INSURANCE! So she is freaking about $$$$$. Stupid!
> 
> Of all people, my dad not having LI. He was a big one for retirement $$$ and whatnot....can't believe it.
> 
> I've walked away from that situation.


Oh my lord have mercy... no life insurance? Guessing no long term or even a burial policy then, eh? I can't imagine paying for the nursing home without long term -- and not sure what funerals are in your area, but where I am, the average $10k up. Holy cats. Yeah, I'd walk away too.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Don't you have bears? :shock:
> 
> Thank you, glad you enjoyed the story and photos!  I also have a journal on HF if you like those kinds of stories.


Where can I find your journal? I would love to read the stories!


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Unless of course we live long enough to end up in one of those assisted living places, but I don't think they allow horses there, do they?


They'd better take horses, Freebird is coming with me when I go into one... :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> Oh my lord have mercy... no life insurance? Guessing no long term or even a burial policy then, eh? I can't imagine paying for the nursing home without long term -- and not sure what funerals are in your area, but where I am, the average $10k up. Holy cats. Yeah, I'd walk away too.


Donating your body to science is free, and we are seriously considering it. Medical students need to learn anatomy somehow, and not just from books, or virtual cybertours.

We have a local crematorium where people can book in directly without needing a funeral company, and they can use their chapel for services. Much less expensive than paying funeral parlours to stay in marble, expensive hearses, Armani suits and exotic holidays.

PS: Journal directions:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/trotters-arabians-donkeys-other-people-479466/


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> They'd better take horses, Freebird is coming with me when I go into one... :rofl:


Don't worry, Freebird, my Dad is 76 and still trains three harness horses and drives them himself in races. Western Australia's oldest racing reinsman! Not to mention he looks after 7 retired horses. I joke that it's _him_ living in a retirement home for _horses_! 

A good friend of his died aged 80 in his own home and independent to the end, and still training a horse his son used to drive in races.


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Topper:* I only trail ride, swim deep through the rivers, rough terrain.
No medals or ribbons for me. I am out to prove nothing to no one.
Usually 3 hours rides, sometimes two a day.
On an extended holiday weekend I can cover 60-75 miles of trail.

*TJ:* I capture a good amount of vitamin C per week.
We keep bags of fruit @ work, grapefruit, oranges, and tangerines.
This time of year wife buys cantaloupe, cherries, etc...

*Stan: *I would rate quality sleep on top of your list.

*SueC: *I use my phone on the trail, no real trail camera.
There are bears near me but really hard to find.

*NM:* If it were just me, I'd go on the ride.
My wife will remind me of how deep the river gets during the rain and such. :shock:
I am 6' and 200lbs. I cannot make this horse tired if I tried.
I am always the one that has to hop off and fix something while on the trail.
I don't need to search for a boulder or fallen tree to get back on.

*Ellen:* Sorry for the loss of your sister.

*Celeste:* I use lime exclusively in Corona! 

Good Day All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Don't worry, Freebird, my Dad is 76 and still trains three harness horses and drives them himself in races. Western Australia's oldest racing reinsman! Not to mention he looks after 7 retired horses. I joke that it's _him_ living in a retirement home for _horses_!
> 
> A good friend of his died aged 80 in his own home and independent to the end, and still training a horse his son used to drive in races.


In our large group of riders the oldest member I know of is 83.
Last year he broke a 4 year old and has been riding it on the trail. :shock:
We have many riders well into their 70's, keeps oneself young!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> Oh my lord have mercy... no life insurance? Guessing no long term or even a burial policy then, eh? I can't imagine paying for the nursing home without long term -- and not sure what funerals are in your area, but where I am, the average $10k up. Holy cats. Yeah, I'd walk away too.


He's on Medicaid now I guess.

After putting him in the home she did some funeral arraignments (we al thought he was going to die a few times) and FREAKED about cost! :shock: Without anyone knowing she went and got arraignments made at the CHEAPEST cost to her.

I found this out while walking through my favorite cemetery and found my dad's name on cremation box. :shock: What a sight when not expecting it. I confronted her and that is when she told me.

Not a word to any of us kids. My siblings are sick about it b/c they wanted him buried with their mother....which he should be....again, not my business....my mother is my business, he wrote me off a long time ago, so they all can deal with that!  And YES, I am OK with that!

Speaking of....I really should go visit him.:?

Just back from the barn. I drive about 7 miles each way to get there. WOW! It is wet! A lot of water on the roads. Glad we cancelled. Don't want to pull a trailer in all that pooling water.

Talked to DM, about Friday. I know she and DH worry bout me riding alone, so I asked if she would go with me to this place. She can hike the trails, read a book, etc. while I ride. Then we can have a picnic. She loved the idea, so I think that is what we will do!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, if your siblings are upset about what your father's wife has chosen to spend on his funeral expenses, they need to kick in some money themselves. We were placed in that position AFTER husbands mother passed and WE had to max out credit cards to get anything at all done. When other family members told us how disappointed they were that we weren't providing a big elaborate service, we asked them how much money that had to chip in and that shut them up pretty conveniently. If your father didn't think ahead to plan for this then his wife is in the position to do what she has to do.

A funeral is for the living family members. The deceased don't get to enjoy it. More and more people are beginning to realize that it's only a way for funeral homes to make a profit. In the end, the family needs to do what they can.

Sorry for the rant but this is a topic that's a little touchy for me as I've been placed in the unwanted position twice now because other family members didn't step up.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Nicker, if your siblings are upset about what your father's wife has chosen to spend on his funeral expenses, they need to kick in some money themselves. We were placed in that position AFTER husbands mother passed and WE had to max out credit cards to get anything at all done. When other family members told us how disappointed they were that we weren't providing a big elaborate service, we asked them how much money that had to chip in and that shut them up pretty conveniently. If your father didn't think ahead to plan for this then his wife is in the position to do what she has to do.
> 
> A funeral is for the living family members. The deceased don't get to enjoy it. More and more people are beginning to realize that it's only a way for funeral homes to make a profit. In the end, the family needs to do what they can.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but this is a topic that's a little touchy for me as I've been placed in the unwanted position twice now because other family members didn't step up.


It's sad that families don't step up & realize they need to share the costs, if services aren't pre-paid. We see far, far too many fights when a service isn't pre-planned & paid. A funeral or memorial is definitely for the living, but everyone deserves to be memorialized. If saving money by going with cremation is what works, I'm down for that. Typically cremations are less expensive than what we call a "traditional" funeral, but as they gain popularity, they are becoming more expensive. You are very right - the family needs to do what they can afford. 

I think you would be surprised what funeral directors (outside of owners) actually make... it's not the fancy vacations & Armani suits that you would think. Even the nice cars many drive are owned by the funeral home.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, if your siblings are upset about what your father's wife has chosen to spend on his funeral expenses, they need to kick in some money themselves. We were placed in that position AFTER husbands mother passed and WE had to max out credit cards to get anything at all done. When other family members told us how disappointed they were that we weren't providing a big elaborate service, we asked them how much money that had to chip in and that shut them up pretty conveniently. If your father didn't think ahead to plan for this then his wife is in the position to do what she has to do.
> 
> A funeral is for the living family members. The deceased don't get to enjoy it. More and more people are beginning to realize that it's only a way for funeral homes to make a profit. In the end, the family needs to do what they can.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but this is a topic that's a little touchy for me as I've been placed in the unwanted position twice now because other family members didn't step up.


 After we found out what she had done, which in my opinion she should have asked...as we HAD talked about it before in passing.....

my sister DID offer to pay for whatever it would take to take his ashes and bury them with her mom. Which was a couple thousand she was willing to pay. DW said no. 

My siblings aren't ones to put up a fight.....

Dad's DW is also one who is VERY MUCH for herself. There is a very long story there.....we believe she married my dad for his supposed $$$$. She sold anything that was of value of his before asking any of us kids if we wanted anything....AND we wanted the farm, but they sold it from underneath us. :-x

A LOT of bad blood btw dad's DW and us kids. 

Should the others have stepped up and pushed harder? Yes! That is something I really get mad about with them, they never step up.....now what is done is done, and I am not getting in the middle of it.

OH, I know what else too....months prior to DW making the move to get his arragnements done, she did come to ME and asked what I thought should be done.....I said, contact the other kids, I thought he should be buried with their mom.....I had MY say......she of course didn't listen....never does......especially to me.....what do I know....I"m the 'baby'.

Rant away! LOL I did mine a while ago to my family members who don't step up....and a DW who doesn't ask the family and only concerns herself with herself......what will be, will be....like I said, I have washed my hands of it.:wink: Bad blood.


----------



## tjtalon

Hot topic this, funeral arrangements....

I need to figure out where to go for a cheap cremation plan (put me in a plastic baggie & use me to fertilize some flowers, that's alright w/me). Tape the contract on my refrigerator so that whoever finds me dusted out in a corner will know who to call for pick up. There will be no need for anyone to need a memorial for me! Oh, that's no "pity party" remark; sometimes I think of Tom Smith, the man who found & trained SeaBiscuit. As I recall from Hildenbrand's book, no one showed up for his burial. Hoofprints in the snow, for the wind to carry away.

On a lighter note, splurged this morning & went to Great Clips for a haircut. Have been cutting my own hair for eons & I'm just plain sick of it. The woman who did the job got it just right, she understood my fine, thin hair that I need to be able to lift up from my scalp in a modified spike-thing, so to speak. Well, she did say "so you can be a groovy grandma!" Ouch...true 'tho. Lol, I think of Dolly Parton in "Steel Magnoilias": "Time marches on & eventually you find it marches right across your face"!

Went to the store before that. One think I really don't like w/working so late on a Saturday night is that I can't get my early morning slot in the laundry room. Will have to do laundry before going out to Janice's tomorrow.

Nicker, I'm sorry your ride got rained out. Hope Friday turns out good for you w/riding while your Mom does her thing.

Will be an early night. Last night is catching up w/"groovy grandma" lol. Want to be well rested for HorseMonday.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, speaking of funerals...I've had this thought-quandry running thru my head for quite awhile. My mother is in her middle 80s. She'll die, one of these days (hope later than sooner). My sister has become her caretaker (not too much right now, taking her to stores, helping her clean, things like that).

6 yrs ago I had gone to Iowa to see my father BEFORE he died (stomach cancer). it was important to both of us, as the relationship had always been strained & often volitile. (As an aside, our family is a study in dysfunction). I used my vacation & borrowed $$ to get to Iowa & back. I couldn't go back for the funeral. My younger brother, who has always disliked me, hates me for that, a lot (my mother totally understood & it was more important to see him before he died. BTW, my older brother didn't really care either way).

My question/quandry is: when my mother's time comes, I'm feeling like why should I travel to Iowa for a funeral to be be among people who either despise me or generally don't care about me either way (oh, my sister loves me, in her way)? I talk w/my mother every week on the phone, but haven't been brave enough to ask her this question. I don't that if I don't go, the younger brother will hate me even more, but that's not exactly breaking news. I don't know what my sister would think.

Opinions? Am I a hard evil person to feel this way? I love my mother. I don't think showing up when she's dead to just get emotionally battered is a very good idea.


----------



## Happy Place

It has rained for 2 days solid. I watch the radar to figure out the least rainy time to feed! Yesterday I only got sprinkled on. Today is rainier and about 20 degrees cooler! BTW farmer still has not returned my calls and I have not seen him since! Just weird.

My parents each planned their own funerals and talked to each of us kids so we all knew what they wanted. My dad passed 3 years ago. He donated his body to a medical school. They had him for 18 months, cremated him and returned us the ashes. My husband has told me what he wants but I don't know for myself yet. I have only one son and above all, want it easy on him.

Ellen I am sorry for your loss. Be good to you. RANT when you need to. You are welcome and safe here.

Stan extreme stress can mess with recall in a big way. Eat well, sleep enough and get some light exercise. The exercise is what puts me right every time.


----------



## Stan

Not dwelling on the stressful stuff in you life. Watch some of your favourite movies, including comedies, read some good books, listen to your favourite music, dance naked to ACDC or take up Zumba if you have to, break out of whatever negative stressful cycle you got trapped in. Don't re-hash past stressful events. Get Zen. Do you have a dog? Most dogs are naturally Zen, and can teach you. If your dog is playful, play.

Sue Have you any idea what I would look like dancing naked to ACDC :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow has this thread been crazy over the weekend!! I am sure I will forget things, so forgive me.

HP: Congrats on the job!!!

ellen: so very sorry to hear about your sister.

MR: sorry you weren't feeling well for your ride. you horse is lovely and doesn't seen narrow to me at all. perhaps i am used to that from my ayrabs vs those with stock-type horses.

Sue: what a fun ride! thanks for taking us along.

Stan: sorry to hear you are having issues, but not surprised considering your situation. agree with everyone else's suggestion about vitamins. they really do make a huge difference, at least for me.

NM: sorry your ride was canceled, but if your weather was anything like what is coming through here now, much better to have stayed home! You should def plan to go Friday. maybe if you go ride it alone (or with only a single person) you will feel more comfortable for a bigger group ride since you know the trails.


DH and I were away at a ride this weekend. Will hopefully have some pics up later. We are trying to get stuff cleaned up here between the storms. Least we got home before they hit!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, very sorry for the loss of your sister, and having to deal (alone?) with the clearing up of her home. That is a lot to take on, and you are very strong to be able to do everything so quickly. 

But, go easy on yourself for a while. You are not your sister. Although it is good to be prepared, you do not have to give up your life and your lovely home just to make life easier for someone else. 

You are going through a lot of emotions right now, call the stages of grieving, not a good time to make life changes. 

Relax, be kind to yourself, and rant away anytime. :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan, I thought the dancing naked may have been the best advice!! :lol:

1/4 cup of blueberries every day boosts memory, a cup or two of coffee in the morning can be a boost to energy, and lots of lean protein and fresh veggies. Avoid processed food especially simple carbs and limit complex carbs except veggies. 

Exercise daily, avoid depressants like alcohol and nicotine. 

Oh, and most important, spend time grooming Buggs everyday. The outside of a horse is good for the inside of man:wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> avoid depressants like alcohol and nicotine.


What no tobacco and corn?
Two most important vegetables. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste, love the running martingale you designed! So glad to hear the PP approves 

Sue, loved the story of your ride, and the simple sidereins. I see some on western horses that go from the middle of the girth, thru the bit, then to the side of the saddle. Tried that once on a very level-headed horse that occasionally reared and he had a come apart! Thought i was a goner and never tried that again!

Nicker, getting rained out is a bummer, hopefully your plan for a Friday ride works.


----------



## Blue

Wow! This thread has been all over the place this morning. 

Just got home from work and stopped at the store for wine (2 bottles) and cheesecake. yum

*Nicker*, the situation you describe puts a different light on things. Family situations can get so ridiculous that you just want to walk away, and sometimes that's what you need to do.

Sadly the wife in this situation has all the power. I know YOU know this, but obviously your siblings are upset about it. There's nothing they can do. My sister was recently a situation with her late husband involving his children and their late mother. It got truly sad. I don't much care for my sister, but nobody should be treated that way after loving and taking care of an invalid for 7 years. I digress. ……….

Would it help your family at all if they went ahead and had a memorial service of their own? Ya know, they can bury anything they want in honor of their father next to their mother. It would cost a bundle, but might give them peace.

Didn't mean to unload on you, but I guess I'm still raw about what happened with my MIL.:hug:

*Freebird*, I hope I didn't imply that funeral directors all all blood sucking leaches. I only meant to state, as you pointed out, that when a reasonable alternative becomes more available and more accepted the price goes up. More families are struggling with this too. 

Case in point. Before MIL passed and we knew it was only a matter of days, DH and I went to the same mortuary she used for her husband. As MIL was still living we were connected with a certain "planner". The price we got for a bare bones funeral was $12K! We said we had to go home and think about this and try to find money. MIL passed that night and we ended up back at said mortuary with a DIFFERENT planner. Price dropped by about $4,000. When we couldn't quite meet that she worked with us to get it down further. I guess all I'm saying is there are profit driven people out there and sadly funerals are the last opportunity to make a profit off of some poor schmuck.

Pre plan!

*TJ*, That's a tough one, with no right or wrong answer. How is your mother's health right now? Good? Is it an appropriate time to get her input? I have members of my family that look down on me too. I passed on attending one out of state funeral years ago and they never forgot it. Do I care? No. Do I wish it were different? Yes. If they were still speaking to me, would I care to waste time talking with them? No. 

Dig deep and determine what YOU can live with. Would you rather spend time with your mother talking, chatting, holding hands and remembering while she's living? Or prove a point to the rest of the family for a funeral?

Harsh I know. Another solution. If you are able to go see her before she passes can you make prior arrangements with some members of your family to assist with your expenses to return for the funeral? Just a thought.

I'm such a firm believer in getting everything out in the open. The irish in me I guess. Very pragmatic.

*Happy*, even if you hear back from farmer, with his depression, can you depend on him to furnish feed on a regular basis? You may have placed yourself in Nike's caretaker position my dear

*Stan*, if you find yourself dancing naked to AC/DC, please don't tell us, ok?

*Phantom*, nice to hear you're riding. Hope it's going well.

*Maryland*, you feeling better? After this long post I may need you to share your corn.

Gonna to "do" some ribs, potato salad and cole slaw….. and wine
:wave:


----------



## Blue

Anita, you posted while I was typing! How are you doing?


----------



## Blue

Ellen, thinking of you a lot. Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> In our large group of riders the oldest member I know of is 83.
> Last year he broke a 4 year old and has been riding it on the trail. :shock:
> We have many riders well into their 70's, keeps oneself young!


Just faaabulous!  Love such stories. I suppose I can still plan for an international show jumping career for my 70s and then slow down to Grand Prix Dressage in my 80s? :lol: And what will I do in my 90s? A little polo perhaps? I mean, isn't that lawnbowls on horses? ;-)

Seriously though, we knew a woman who took up violin in her 70s after her husband died, and a few years later she was playing in the fiddle section of her local orchestra. This lady lived to the age of 102 before passing away last year. She was always telling me that you just have to keep physically and mentally active and keep learning new things - use it or lose it!


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> I think you would be surprised what funeral directors (outside of owners) actually make... it's not the fancy vacations & Armani suits that you would think. Even the nice cars many drive are owned by the funeral home.


Whether they privately own it or the business owns it, it still has to be paid for, and guess who's paying?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

OMG! You can't imagine the amount of rain we got today. Good thing we didn't go!

BLUE, ya know....I don't know if they would want to do anymore for my dad besides the basic service he will get. From what I hear they had a rougher up bringing than I did. They are a bit older, so when I remember things, they were gone. I think they WANT to do the right thing for my dad, but also they have bad feelings there too. Something THEY will have to deal with......

PH, you hit the nail on the head. I am so much better experiencing something by myself, and then am more comfortable with a crowd. That is what I am hoping!  My DM is looking forward to a mother/daughter date on Friday....as long as the weather holds out! 

TJ, funerals are for the living, as someone said. Could you go without a lot of drama? Or would it be better to see and tell your mom you love her while she is alive? You have to do what is best for YOU!

Here are some pics from today...in between rain drops. Our rhododendron really bloomed nice this year. They are a unique color, aren't they?

The horses were enjoying the rain when I got to the barn this evening. I was glad...wash off all that fly spray I have had to use lately.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> Just faaabulous!  Love such stories. I suppose I can still plan for an international show jumping career for my 70s and then slow down to Grand Prix Dressage in my 80s? :lol: And what will I do in my 90s? A little polo perhaps? I mean, isn't that lawnbowls on horses? ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, we knew a woman who took up violin in her 70s after her husband died, and a few years later she was playing in the fiddle section of her local orchestra. This lady lived to the age of 102 before passing away last year. She was always telling me that you just have to keep physically and mentally active and keep learning new things - use it or lose it!


I am one that will ride until I am physically not able.
I am in good shape (round is a shape) and always remain rather active.
Today was logging trees and burning the debris.

Now that it is evening it is time for Growing Corn!

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

More thoughts on the funeral issue. Random order...


If you can have some plans in place, that is a good thing. 


My dad had I'm sure a lot of plans, but my mom was in such denial that he was dying that it was impossible to get her to make decisions. My older siblings were not there, and so I and to some degree my younger sister, were the ones having to motivate my mother to act. Going along to the funeral home and preparing for everyone’s arrival for the funeral was exhausting and emotionally draining. 


My mother’s passing was worse, and the infighting was horrible. Some of the sibling relationships appear to be forever destroyed. 


I made an effort after a few years to rebuild some sort of relationship with those that had been in the most opposition. Unfortunately, one of my brothers, who was one of the siblings on my “side” of the divide, could not understand how I could ever forgive the others and has since not responded to my missives. As far as I know, he is no longer in contact with any of us. (I have eight siblings, btw)


Then, my greatest loss to date of my dearest daughter at age 27. The lessons learned dealing with my father’s passing helped greatly during this time. Dealing with my ex however, was nearly impossible. The only saving grace was that the funeral home employees had to deal with him too, and so I was able to not take it personally. 


It did feel a little weird to be listening and calming the funeral home employee, when I kept thinking she should be doing that for me. I have always had to be the strong one, and it is not because I want to be. 


My parents were both buried, and my ex insisted on cremation for our daughter. In the interest of peace and resolution, I finally, reluctantly, agreed. 


Sometimes, we just don’t have good choices to make, but I will say when I was handed that box of ashes containing my dear child, my heart sank so low I thought I would fall. I don’t think I could do that again. 


Maybe it is just the customs one is used to, but a funeral & burial to me is a closure and feels right. 


A funeral is for the living, and I think it can be a make-or-break moment in families. Even if you may have difficulties with some of your family members, it may be the last time you see them too. My family had a vacation scheduled at the time of my father’s death. My husband (now the ex) was upset at having to go to a funeral and see my relatives instead of going on our planned vacation. He took our children with him, so only I was at the funeral. 


Would I have made a different decision if I had known that would be the last opportunity for many in my family to see my daughter? Yes, I think so.


Ok, done with the somber musings.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK the computer is acting up.....here are the pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend DH and I drove north to Rhode Island for the NEATO 50 miler. Because we have to go by some big cities (either NYC or a couple in CT), we left at 4 am. Made a good choice as there was little traffic (though we chose a more northern route and went through CT as to avoid NYC area altogether). Got treated to a lovely sunrise on the road:












Got to camp and got set up. Camp is a very nice horseman's facility with lots of space for everyone. Had a good friend beside us and other friends across the aisle from us (behind me in this pic):












Weather cut us a bit of a break by at least being in the low 70s at the start, though it was extremely humid:





















Trail was a lovely mixing of dirt road, single track trail, and atv road. Some tricky places with rocks hiding under leaves (who would expect leaves this time of year.. guess they all froze since we went right into acrtic freeze in december so never had time to rot?). George took a really wonky sliding step during the last bit of the first 20 mile loop.. one of those where you swear you are going to see his hind foot poke out from between the fronts. It didn't cause him to so much as hesitate, but it worried me.
















































And indeed, when we got into the hold, he was NQR on that leg. Vet offered us the hold time to work on him and see if we could improve it, but I said it wasn't worth it and called it a day. DH and Sultan went on.

Here he is leaving on the last loop with a junior rider he sponsored after her riding buddy (her grandfather) got pulled. She is riding a horse who is a legend in our sport, having done all kinda of things up to and including international competitions (with the rider's grandmother):










She and my DH finished the ride in fine form, tying for second place! Sultan missed out on the Best Conditioned award by only 4 points, which was disappointing but pretty exciting all the same.


On a good note, I was able to find the muscle that was bothering George and do some massage and Sore No More repeatedly during the day. He was vastly improved by that evening and trotted sound this morning. So frustrating to not finish the ride, but huge relief it doesn't seem to be any serious injury.


Got home and got the horses unloaded and turned out just before the massive thunderstorms started. I noticed one of the coolers had fallen off its hook (they hang in the middle of the barn aisle). When I went to hang it back up, wasn't I surprised to find this:










:shock: :shock: :shock: 

It's a good thing I have spent so much time working with horses that I have learned to 'spook in place.' DH said I just got suddenly very still and let out a very quiet "ergah" noise. Inside I was peeling myself off the ceiling. Its not that I am afraid of toads (though this one is bigger than my fist!), it was just not what I was expecting inches from my face when I bent down! :lol:


On an excellent note, Dream is _much_ improved! Not back to her old self, but much much more comfortable.. to the point I don't think someone who didn't know her would notice her issues. And she hasn't even been on the medication all weekend! I am still going to keep the vet appointment for tomorrow, but the horrible dread that something potentially life-ending was happening has lifted. Woohoo!!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Oh, speaking of funerals...I've had this thought-quandry running thru my head for quite awhile. My mother is in her middle 80s. She'll die, one of these days (hope later than sooner). My sister has become her caretaker (not too much right now, taking her to stores, helping her clean, things like that).
> 
> 6 yrs ago I had gone to Iowa to see my father BEFORE he died (stomach cancer). it was important to both of us, as the relationship had always been strained & often volitile. (As an aside, our family is a study in dysfunction). I used my vacation & borrowed $$ to get to Iowa & back. I couldn't go back for the funeral. My younger brother, who has always disliked me, hates me for that, a lot (my mother totally understood & it was more important to see him before he died. BTW, my older brother didn't really care either way).
> 
> My question/quandry is: when my mother's time comes, I'm feeling like why should I travel to Iowa for a funeral to be be among people who either despise me or generally don't care about me either way (oh, my sister loves me, in her way)? I talk w/my mother every week on the phone, but haven't been brave enough to ask her this question. I don't that if I don't go, the younger brother will hate me even more, but that's not exactly breaking news. I don't know what my sister would think.
> 
> Opinions? Am I a hard evil person to feel this way? I love my mother. I don't think showing up when she's dead to just get emotionally battered is a very good idea.


Well, if a person can only afford one trip, then I think it's much more important to make that trip when the relative is still alive, than when they are dead and the only people to get their noses out of joint are the judgemental people who have not departed.

And if the people who'll be at the funeral are people with whom you don't get on or in whose presence you don't feel well, then why do that to yourself? There are other ways to privately do a memorial for your relative. Make a scrapbook album about them, light some candles, lay some flowers on a beach. It's what is in your heart that counts, not what other people think of you.

My husband read this and said, "I think this kind of situation and people getting their noses out of joint isn't actually about whether or not someone goes to a funeral, it's about just another excuse to hate someone." Since relationships are based on two sides and what they do, not just the goodwill of one side, sometimes there are really good reasons for avoiding unhealthy relationships and situations.

For what it's worth, I cut ties with my own older brother eight years ago and have no regrets about it, other than I ought to have done it sooner, it would have saved me a lot of trouble. What is that saying - "Friends are the family you get to choose?"


----------



## SueC

Stan said:


> Sue Have you any idea what I would look like dancing naked to ACDC :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::lol:


Dear Stan, that is *not* the point! :rofl:

Will it make you laugh?

It will certainly give you some exercise. And bring out your tribal self. ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, you posted while I was typing! How are you doing?


Doing ok, working too much and waiting for all this refinancing to be over! 

we had a difficult and demanding goup of patients this last couple weeks. 14+ hour days on your feet are tiring. A co-worker has a "step counter" app and she said she had in 8-9000 steps in one day! 

Sounds like you have a tough schedule, hoping that gets better for you. Expecting to see pictures of your new jeep!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I really admire how you put your horse before your desire to finish. That's horsemanship.

Yeah, that toad would have had me spooking

*Sue*, tell your husband "well said". Sometimes we just can't make someone happy.

When we manage the new jeep, I'll definitely post pics. It will be a bit yet as we have to wait for all this to finish, but it will happen.


----------



## Happy Place

When I came into the barn I saw that the farmer has set out a HUGE container of corn oil. That's a good thing I guess. He has been busy helping the family where the father was burned a month ago. Poor guy is still in the hospital. I spoke to his wife, she is very friendly with me but we don't talk horses. It's not her thing, it's his. All 3 horses were soaked and shivering as they ate. It went from mid 80s to 48 overnight. Brrr. They'll fill up on hay and into the barn tonight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, the screen cracked on my phone the other day. I've been looking at phones on line. The prices are :shock::shock::shock: why does a phone cost more than a computer???


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Oh, speaking of funerals...I've had this thought-quandry running thru my head for quite awhile. My mother is in her middle 80s. She'll die, one of these days (hope later than sooner). My sister has become her caretaker (not too much right now, taking her to stores, helping her clean, things like that).
> 
> 6 yrs ago I had gone to Iowa to see my father BEFORE he died (stomach cancer). it was important to both of us, as the relationship had always been strained & often volitile. (As an aside, our family is a study in dysfunction). I used my vacation & borrowed $$ to get to Iowa & back. I couldn't go back for the funeral. My younger brother, who has always disliked me, hates me for that, a lot (my mother totally understood & it was more important to see him before he died. BTW, my older brother didn't really care either way).
> 
> My question/quandry is: when my mother's time comes, I'm feeling like why should I travel to Iowa for a funeral to be be among people who either despise me or generally don't care about me either way (oh, my sister loves me, in her way)? I talk w/my mother every week on the phone, but haven't been brave enough to ask her this question. I don't that if I don't go, the younger brother will hate me even more, but that's not exactly breaking news. I don't know what my sister would think.
> 
> Opinions? Am I a hard evil person to feel this way? I love my mother. I don't think showing up when she's dead to just get emotionally battered is a very good idea.


From my side of things - seeing families in crisis at the funeral home, if you think it would be nothing but trouble, spend the time you can, have the conversations you can, with your Mom now, and don't go when the time comes It's not hard & evil, it's self preservation. Mom would understand, I am sure.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> *Freebird*, I hope I didn't imply that funeral directors all all blood sucking leaches. I only meant to state, as you pointed out, that when a reasonable alternative becomes more available and more accepted the price goes up. More families are struggling with this too.
> 
> Case in point. Before MIL passed and we knew it was only a matter of days, DH and I went to the same mortuary she used for her husband. As MIL was still living we were connected with a certain "planner". The price we got for a bare bones funeral was $12K! We said we had to go home and think about this and try to find money. MIL passed that night and we ended up back at said mortuary with a DIFFERENT planner. Price dropped by about $4,000. When we couldn't quite meet that she worked with us to get it down further. I guess all I'm saying is there are profit driven people out there and sadly funerals are the last opportunity to make a profit off of some poor schmuck.
> 
> Pre plan!


Nope, Blue, I didn't take as implying all FDs are bloodsuckers. There are always those who give the whole profession a bad name. I'm glad you were able to find an honest planner. Frankly, we have two, but I *always* pass referrals to one because she's compassionate, and honest. The other is a young guy who I've called out on more than on occasion for sounding like he's selling used Toyotas. I'm really blessed to work for a funeral home that's been around for 115 years, and a senior owner (86 years old!) who says "we aren't here for the money, if someone needs help, help 'em".


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP: good to hear the farmer is trying to help. He may be depressed dealing with the neighbor, burns are really hard to deal with. Very tough on everyone. 

So happy to hear you got a good salary and a good position!! Enjoy the summer

PH13, love the pictures! Too bad about George, but wonderful to hear he and Dream are doing so well now. Congrats to your DH!!

Nicker, Both of your horses look great! I had a hard time figuring out which one was Rainn!!


----------



## Freebird

Wow, y'all. I surely didn't mean to stir up such heavy conversations on a Sunday... but I think they were good ones none the less. 

I had a pretty much wasted Sunday, except dinner with Middle Daughter who lives an hour away. Hubs is in a band, band member's wife wanted to bounce ideas off me about her dad (I think I need a counseling degree), so spent from 1 p.m. until 8:30 on the road, talking & eating. Nothing got done around my house, and no pony time. I shouldn't say wasted, because being there for the other BandWife, and dinner with my family was good. I'm just turning into an old homebody, I guess.

Anyway, wishing you all a fantastic week! G'night.


----------



## Topper

Hi All, Happy Sunday Evening.

PHANTOMHORSE13 - wow, I am so impressed, 50 miles! That is beyond incredible and your pictures were wonderful to look at. I'm sorry your horse got hurt, and you had to pull-up, but I'm glad it appears to be nothing serious. I would love to hear how your train for these marathon rides. Way before my daughter was born, my husband and I did trail rides a lot - we had a goal to ride the entire Oregon portion of the Skyline Trail; from Washington to California (one weekend at a time). We got a lot of it covered and then came the little one and interest changed; 4H, High School Rodeo, etc - and now here I am just starting to ride again. I loved reading your post!!!

HAPPY PLACE - I'm glad you found some contribution from the farmer for Nike. I'm keeping my fingers crossed he will provide all of it; or give you Nike 

FREEBIRD - your boss sounds like a grand person "if someone needs help, help 'em". Great philosophy; - would go a long way to solve a lot of our worlds problems if everyone could adopt such a sharing/giving attitude.

NICKERMAKER - your Rhodies are beautiful and your horses are W E T ! (ha ha). Your pretty neon green boots are getting all muddied up. Wherever you are, I hope your rain ends soon 

It looks like everyone had a great weekend, and the posts covered many topics, some hard to talk about--it looks like everyone gave great advice, and many have had painful experiences--which we all can learn from.
Happy Evening to all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Whether they privately own it or the business owns it, it still has to be paid for, and guess who's paying?


I'm just glad that there are people willing to work there and do a job that most people would find very difficult to do. 

They can't do it for nothing. 

That being said, it is much better to check out these places before they are needed so you can pick out one with caring, helpful staff. 

For my dad's funeral, mom finally (at the last minute) picked a brand new one, cause she thought it would be nice and fancy. I called, made arrangements to send him there, and we get there the next day to find out is so new it _*hasn't even been built yet*_!! 

They were operating out of a doublewide trailer. :shock: 

My parents were not snobs or anything, but having friends and family come to a doublewide for a viewing was out of the question. It was decided to have visitation at the church prior to the service, which was actually quite nice.


----------



## Eole

*PH*, very happy for you that Dream is improving from her mysterious ailment. Did you kiss the toad? (you already have your prince...) Nice ride pictures as always.

*NM*, I think weather decided for you and it's a good thing. Your gut feeling was unsure about that ride. Although I believe you should have no doubt in your mind that you are the most experienced rider and have the best suited horse of the group. I LOVED your pics between the purple ears. 

*TJ*, I didn't go to my dad's funeral. Did you say something about a dysfunctional family? :wink: I don't care what those people thought, they are not part of my life anyway, so their opinion don't matter. I did my own private ceremony. In our maple bush, there is a huge hemlock towering over all trees, and in my heart that's where my dad is buried. I wouldn't miss a funeral on my mom's side though, as I believe in sharing those times with people you love. Love is the word here...
Wishing you a great Horse Monday!

*Ellen*, sorry for the loss of your sister, please take care of you.
*Freebird*, I don't regret a minute getting my horses as yearling-colts. That time spent with them is priceless.
*Sue*, you are such a good story-teller. Falling standing? Please share your technique, I could use it (still limping from my recent fall). Those renegades boots are sassy! 

*MR*, being sick on camping week ends should not be legal. Hope you feel better next week end. Your SSH is very cute, energizer bunny!
*Roadyy*, sending prayers that little Jessa stays safe and loved. You must be busy planning to move.

Sorry for those I missed, I read it all, but too much to remember.

I worked too much, but now off for the week, yeah! I had family over last night for my SIL's 50th. Clean up, cooking, running around; we had fun but I'm tired today.

I rode "New Girl" yesterday around the lake, half road and half trail. She is sweet and fun. Tense, but forward and willing. I rode my lovely Alizé this morning, nice trail ride. A bit muddy from all the rain. It was cold and she was raring to go! I met new neighbors today, to get permission to ride on their land. It's a YES! So this week is "Trail Clearing" week, I have new loops, great! I have a coach coming Tuesday to improve my riding and give me cues to deal with "New Girl"'s energy. Horse vet Wednesday for shots and teeth. Busy week ahead, but all fun.

There was some pics of dogs enjoying comfortable couches some pages back. My animals claimed all furniture here.
And a pic of my azalea, love the color.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening! Wow, the weekend went fast!
Friday afternoon I had a vet appointment for the dogs. Lucy got her check up and second round of puppy shots and Hemi got a booster, an old man check-up and some blood work done to check for Cushing and Thyroid disease. Both dogs are healthy.
Yesterday DH and I went to a wedding. The bride is the young daughter of good friends of ours. She is only a year older than my own daughter. :shock: it is hard to believe I have kids that are old enough to marry. :shock::shock: The wedding was lovely but took most of the day.
Today DD and I went trail riding with Sam and Himmy. The trails were beautiful, but the mosquitoes and horse flies were out for blood. I ended up walking and leading Sam about the last third of the way as he was breathing pretty hard and fast and stumbling a lot. I was a bit alarmed and quite sad today to see him struggle so much. He may have been mainly hot, but I definitely felt his age today. :-(. I will continue to ride him, but will have to make sure they are shorter and more frequent rides for a while. I think I also need to buy a good set of clippers and do a full body clip as even though I have clipped him, he still seems to have an awefully thick coaT and gets terribly hot. At the end of our ride I sponged him down with cool water and then once we got home, I have him a good hosing off. He doesn't seem stiff or sore at all tonight which is a good sign.

Here is a quick pic from today's ride...










And one of miss Lucy too!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*, very happy for you that Dream is improving from her mysterious ailment. Did you kiss the toad? (you already have your prince...)


I most certainly do have a prince already, so no toad kissing for me! In fact, I poked the cooler with my boot several times this evening before I picked it up and returned it to the hook, to make sure its occupant was gone! :lol: :lol:





Topper said:


> PHANTOMHORSE13 - wow, I am so impressed, 50 miles! That is beyond incredible and your pictures were wonderful to look at. I'm sorry your horse got hurt, and you had to pull-up, but I'm glad it appears to be nothing serious. I would love to hear how your train for these marathon rides.


You just.. ride. And then depending on how much and how fast you are riding to start with, you either start riding longer or start riding faster (though never both at once). You work up slowly as your horse's fitness (and your own) increase. You practice things like trotting in hand and camping safely and riding with and without company. Then you do the hardest part of all - fill out the paperwork and sent in the entry!


----------



## Stan

*Blue*

Its cold in NZ at the moment and another cold blast is expected up the island. If i find myself dancing naked to ACDC I will share it. And since I am no longer in the bad books with the administrators Ill post the video.

Now won't that be something to behold.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: goose bumps from the cold.

I will spend time each evening with bugs this week half an hour grooming him. Thanks for the advice folks. Corn seems to be a veg I'm missing out on. The one thing I seem to be able to do is sleep day and night.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> .
> 
> Nicker, Both of your horses look great! I had a hard time figuring out which one was Rainn!!


 She's coming around isn't she? She has the wide blaze, while Jay has the crooked stripe. Many people who first pop in to visit can't tell them apart, but Jay is quite a bit bigger. At different times of year they are the same color, but in summer she tends to get dark chestnut, and he is more sorrel.



PH, I agree, I like how you think of the horse first. ALSO, wow! What a rig you have! I would LOVE to have something like that! Someday maybe....someday......:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> My husband read this and said, "I think this kind of situation and people getting their noses out of joint isn't actually about whether or not someone goes to a funeral, it's about just another excuse to hate someone."


Thank you everyone who has given such such good advice. SueC, your DH hit the nail on the head. Now, if someone would hit my brother on the head & knock some sense into him:shock: But it what it is. Even my mother is amazed that he still has me stuffed into a mind-box that reads "Bad Teenager, therefore Bad Human." I tried for nearly 30 years to reconcile with him until enuff was enfuff.

'Nuff said. Thanks again for affirming for me the "tack I need to take" for riding that horse when the time comes.

Going to go back & read Current Events, just briefly scanned. Saw something about a monster frog & a very large can of oil:lol:

(Laundry started, up way earlier than I want to be..)

Janice texted me last night, good news!!! I can come ride this morning, before her summer program volunteers come out for their training at 10:30a. I'll get there at 9a to tack up (likely Bailey, so get a lesson).

Don't have to work on shed today, she said I can continue that next Monday when rain is predicted again.

YaY!! Gonna remember how to sit a trot today:lol: can't believe how much my body forgot over the winter hiatus.

Later all, going to go catch up on all these pages....:lol:


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> Nope, Blue, I didn't take as implying all FDs are bloodsuckers. There are always those who give the whole profession a bad name. I'm glad you were able to find an honest planner. Frankly, we have two, but I *always* pass referrals to one because she's compassionate, and honest. The other is a young guy who I've called out on more than on occasion for sounding like he's selling used Toyotas. I'm really blessed to work for a funeral home that's been around for 115 years, and a senior owner (86 years old!) who says "we aren't here for the money, if someone needs help, help 'em".


It's nice you've had this experience, and I'm sure there are good ones out there. Did you ever watch "William and Mary" - the series about the undertaker and the midwife who became an item? "One brings them into this world, one takes them out!" It was a really sweet series actually, and gave me a very romantic view of undertakers. I would have loved to have worked for that character, he was such a compassionate man. So when my husband had a redundancy nearly two years ago, I took time off the building site (we were owner building, I managed the site and did sundry work, he brought in the salary) and pitched in with odd jobs while he found a new employer. So I put in an expression of interest at a funeral home.

The employees, I really liked. The wife of the proprietor, I really liked. The proprietor himself was hard to like. He frequently made sexual innuendos about the departed at funerals to get cheap (and pained) laughs, and totally inappropriate and unprofessional comments to his staff. People I knew had actually raised their eyebrows when I told them where I was trying out, and said, "I don't like him, can't believe you're working for him!" And one friend had refused to use that undertaker when her husband died, similar reasons. I guess they were right...

Oh, and another film on this subject that's just wonderful and I really recommend is a Japanese flick called "Departures" - about a cellist who loses his job when his orchestra is disbanded and ends up working undercover for an undertaker. It's funny and beautiful and sad and one of the best films I've ever seen. Did anyone here catch it? US release was 2009, won an Oscar and a lot of other awards.


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Nicker! Rainn sure is looking good! (Jay, of course, always stellar handsome).

Phantom, glad George just had a temporary "ouch" & that Dream is doing good. I'm unclear, is the cause of what she was going thru still a mystery? Sorry to ask, have gotten lost in all the posts lately.

I don't think I could dance to AC/DC fully dressed, let alone naked.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm just glad that there are people willing to work there and do a job that most people would find very difficult to do.
> 
> They can't do it for nothing.


That was not what I was suggesting. Of course people should be paid. But, you'll find most staff doing the "dirty work" work at very basic pay rates, but many proprietors give themselves a very generous salary, more than I would be comfortable taking (should a funeral home proprietor earn more than a teacher or a nurse? I don't think so, but maybe others have a different opinion.).

But the other thing I was thinking here, about marble and Armani and expensive cars and plush buildings: Does it really make someone's funeral better if it's materially excessive like that? Do we really think that the amount of money / proportion of our income spent on a funeral is somehow proportional to the love we had for a person, some sort of proof of love? Because I find that idea very sad. Love is love and money is money, but I think it's so easy to make people believe that unless they are spending megabucks on someone's funeral (and I think $10K is already megabucks, even though it's the low end these days in Australia) then they're disrespecting the departed and not giving a hoot.

From my own perspective: Like TJ, I'd be happy fertilising daffodils. In fact, I'd love to just be wrapped in a shroud and have a tree planted on me at our place. I'd feel I was at least in some way contributing to the land I loved. But since you can't do that unless you register your place as a cemetery (for megabucks, I've asked), the cheapest legal thing you can opt for that's anything like it is a plain cremation arranged directly through the crematorium with no middle men, and someone scatters your ashes at your place. 

I don't find it the same - cremation involves using a lot of energy to burn you down to just ashes, which makes a little fertiliser. If you were buried in the natural earth, no coffin, no preservatives, under a tree, like we bury our horses, then not only no cremation carbon footprint, but also all the energy stored in your 60kg+ of biomass isn't wasted as it gets to be used by other (consumer) organisms for their lives (the plants don't need your energy as they make their own, they only need your nutrients). This mirrors how we can live our own lives only by other organisms sustaining us with their bodies, and I think it's nice to complete the circle. Sorry if some of you find that a bit strange, but I'm a bit of a hippy . I have a lot of awe for the natural world, and I like those sorts of gestures that say "thank you".

Anyway, I wouldn't want other people I love to spend lots of money on my departure. Some people actually donate their bodies to science and leave a bequest for about the same as a standard funeral to a charity they want to support. I can see why they do that; I'd like my money to be with the living. I think that's more important than marble and getting a ride in a hearse etc that I wouldn't even know about.

That's just how I feel. Death is a very personal thing. I buried my old mare here just over a year ago. That was really sad, but she's part of the place now, and I wish I could have the same option.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Great pics, Nicker! Rainn sure is looking good! (Jay, of course, always stellar handsome).
> 
> Phantom, glad George just had a temporary "ouch" & that Dream is doing good. I'm unclear, is the cause of what she was going thru still a mystery? Sorry to ask, have gotten lost in all the posts lately.
> 
> I don't think I could dance to AC/DC fully dressed, let alone naked.


That's what Brett said. "But Sue, you can't dance to AC/DC. You can only headbang to AC/DC!" :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> *Sue*, you are such a good story-teller. Falling standing? Please share your technique, I could use it (still limping from my recent fall). Those renegades boots are sassy!


I can't share the technique unfortunately, because I still have no idea how that happened, or how it even could happen. One second I realise he's slamming on his brakes and veering and since he's done it many times before I expect to stay on, next second I am surprised to find myself sailing through the air and I think, "I can't believe it, ******, this is going to hurt, I'm not as elastic anymore!" and then I'm suddenly landing softly on my feet, knees bent to absorb the shock, right hand on his withers, and my horse is standing still instead of dashing into another direction. Since this was the first time I (or anyone else) came off him riding, maybe his surprise at that overshadowed his concern about the imaginary bogeyman. But my landing I can't explain. Shades of "The Stepford Wives" maybe - someone has a remote control for me I don't know about? :lol:

You've got Renegades too, don't you? Had these three years and think I might have to buy one new pair because surely one of these days one of the capsules is going to fatigue. The replaceable everything else is super.

How's your new mare doing? I was digging around this thread a while back trying to find out if it was her you fell off, but I missed that post.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

This thread travels the speed of light. I think I can kinda say I am caught on reading. Thanks again for the support. This thread never ceases to amaze me with the heart and soul of its members. I think there is more fellowshipping here than anywhere I know. Again, I have to admit that yall are a life line in during stormy times. *Forum Family for sure:thumbsup:*

One more trip and I should have things wrapped up and complete. It's amazing how fast things get out of order on the home front when you are having to spend time away. My garden is getting grass between the rows, yard needs cutting, and my house, don't even want to go there. Well, will just put my shoulder to the load and plow on through. I love cruising around on my riding lawn mower. Bushhog is attached to the tractor and that usually is a good experience. Need to dig some more tators and fertilize my corn. Since the squirrels are so numerous here and like sweet corn so well, I planted horse corn. Was raised on that and it sure is good victuals during the winter. All my green beans came up and the mator plants are populated with little green mators. One of my hens got sick during all this turmoil and was unable to take care of her. She seems to have recovered, but I am puzzled what her problem was. Not sure if the eggs are safe to eat.

Will take a couple more gulps of coffee and go feed. I am going to try to get a picture of a daylily that bloomed this year. It is beautiful. Planted them last year and this is very first bloom. Will post later.

Have a good day gang. You all are wonderful. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

*Eole*, is that a Belgian Shepherd on the right? Can't quite make it out. And what's on the left? I love how dogs and cats get so comfortable on sofas and look so cute when they do...


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> That's what Brett said. "But Sue, you can't dance to AC/DC. You can only headbang to AC/DC!" :rofl:


I'm too uncoordinated to dance to ANYTHING...so I'll try to ride a horse instead!:rofl:


----------



## SueC

I just realise how much I've posted here this evening, and I'll go read a book now! Sorry to take up so much room, but v.interesting stuff I was reading and it got me thinking and I just thought out loud on the page, plus it's so hard to have an actual proper exchange with everyone rather than just a sentence here or there.

Had time tonight and came back as too grumpy for anything useful after an afternoon on the telephone to our tax department trying to find out some answers to questions not covered in their help pages. Such as, "Is mortgage insurance considered taxable income?"

We are doing our tax return for the year my husband got redundant and we both had short-term jobs for a while. We had a cut-price accountant because of starting our farm business but he couldn't help us with these questions and didn't want to do our tax returns anymore, after three years. So I said, "****** the accountants, I'll do it all myself like I used to, and my dad does all his own business tax so I'm sure I can learn anyway!" With the accountant it was like Chinese whispers anyway, I want to know what's actually going on.

Only thing was, the accountant decided our tax returns for that year were too difficult about a month before the deadline - his deadline, not ours. In Australia, a private individual has to do their taxes by October 31 each year, but all accountants and tax agents automatically get until May 31. So I had to apply for the Tax Department to let me, rather than the parachuting accountant, put in the returns past the deadline for ordinary people. To which they conceded, and I've been going through the 100s of questions we have on standard income tax and partnership tax returns.

While income protection insurance that continues to pay your salary (or a proportion of it) after your employer's sick leave for you runs out is considered taxable income (and you can see why), nobody could tell us about mortgage insurance - not online, not the tax department. When we took out our house loan, this was something our bank made us have to ensure the _loan repayments_ would be paid by insurance for up to six months in case of involuntary unemployment, until you found an equivalent-paying position. It came in very handy and picked up the shortfall until full-time work was restored.

But the tax department's own advisors can't tell me if it's taxable and if I should declare it as income, they suggested I apply for a private ruling (which involves the legal arm of the tax department), which is loads of paperwork and takes at least four weeks. We can't be the only people in Australia to ever have received mortgage insurance payments, so this is a very frustrating thing.... we expected our income tax returns would be done today, but not so...

Has anyone ever had a redundancy here and dealt with such questions in another country? If so, how's that question handled in your country?

:-|


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I'm too uncoordinated to dance to ANYTHING...so I'll try to ride a horse instead!:rofl:


I can't dance either, and I'm the kind of person who bumps into furniture a lot, but I can ride fine. Horse somehow make up for my deficiencies... :rofl: A horse is sort of like my biological wheelchair...


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> For my dad's funeral, mom finally (at the last minute) picked a brand new one, cause she thought it would be nice and fancy. I called, made arrangements to send him there, and we get there the next day to find out is so new it _*hasn't even been built yet*_!!
> 
> They were operating out of a doublewide trailer. :shock:
> 
> My parents were not snobs or anything, but having friends and family come to a doublewide for a viewing was out of the question. It was decided to have visitation at the church prior to the service, which was actually quite nice.


Oh my goodness! A doublewide? Yikes! :shock:


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> So, the screen cracked on my phone the other day. I've been looking at phones on line. The prices are :shock::shock::shock: why does a phone cost more than a computer???


Can you get the screen replaced? Still a little pricey, but better than a new phone, maybe.


----------



## Freebird

Eole said:


> *Freebird*, I don't regret a minute getting my horses as yearling-colts. That time spent with them is priceless.


I'm very happy I got her as a yearling. She is absolutely precious, and a quick learner. Any bad habits will be my fault, and working with her fresh is SO much better than fixing old issues. Besides, what's cuter than a baby?


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> It's nice you've had this experience, and I'm sure there are good ones out there. Did you ever watch "William and Mary" - the series about the undertaker and the midwife who became an item? "One brings them into this world, one takes them out!" It was a really sweet series actually, and gave me a very romantic view of undertakers. I would have loved to have worked for that character, he was such a compassionate man. So when my husband had a redundancy nearly two years ago, I took time off the building site (we were owner building, I managed the site and did sundry work, he brought in the salary) and pitched in with odd jobs while he found a new employer. So I put in an expression of interest at a funeral home.
> 
> The employees, I really liked. The wife of the proprietor, I really liked. The proprietor himself was hard to like. He frequently made sexual innuendos about the departed at funerals to get cheap (and pained) laughs, and totally inappropriate and unprofessional comments to his staff. People I knew had actually raised their eyebrows when I told them where I was trying out, and said, "I don't like him, can't believe you're working for him!" And one friend had refused to use that undertaker when her husband died, similar reasons. I guess they were right...
> 
> Oh, and another film on this subject that's just wonderful and I really recommend is a Japanese flick called "Departures" - about a cellist who loses his job when his orchestra is disbanded and ends up working undercover for an undertaker. It's funny and beautiful and sad and one of the best films I've ever seen. Did anyone here catch it? US release was 2009, won an Oscar and a lot of other awards.


Oh geez, I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with the funeral home. FDs can be very inappropriate in their humor - much like cops & firefighters, we tend to see the worst of bad, and sometimes bad jokes are our only line of defense. However, inappropriate sexual innuendo, especially about the deceased, is NEVER, ever appropriate.

I am fascinated by movies & television shows about funeral homes (Six Feet Under is a favorite), but they are usually so far off base, it just makes them humorous. I will have to check out the two you mentioned.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> I can't share the technique unfortunately, because I still have no idea how that happened, or how it even could happen. One second I realise he's slamming on his brakes and veering and since he's done it many times before I expect to stay on, next second I am surprised to find myself sailing through the air and I think, "I can't believe it, ******, this is going to hurt, I'm not as elastic anymore!" and then I'm suddenly landing softly on my feet, knees bent to absorb the shock, right hand on his withers, and my horse is standing still instead of dashing into another direction. Since this was the first time I (or anyone else) came off him riding, maybe his surprise at that overshadowed his concern about the imaginary bogeyman. But my landing I can't explain. Shades of "The Stepford Wives" maybe - someone has a remote control for me I don't know about? :lol:


I had a similar situation a couple years back with a friend's snarky Arab gelding. He didn't like me on his back - he didn't like anyone but my friend on his back, in fact. So, riding in the arena with him, and he goes hell-bent for the wall. Somehow, my brain processed "Oh sheet, this is gonna hurt", and I just sorta jumped, landed on both feet, stuck the landing like a pro gymnast, all while he was still running hell bent for the wall. My daughter & friend both had this :shock: expression "How'd you do that?!". I don't even know. All I knew was I wasn't about to let Remi be my mode of death. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all. My pc is running slow this morning so I have read and liked as much as possible inbetween screen freeze. 

Jesa has been with her mom since Saturday and she got the car. Only thing we can do now is wait to see what she does between now and June 10th.


We still have not met with the people about the lease and is starting to annoy me. I refuse to give a notice at present location until I have a signed lease in hand. If I do not get it today then I'll make them wait another month or find another renter as I will not give less than 30 day notice.

Freezing again,,be back later.


----------



## corgi

Good morning everyone and Happy Monday!

This is my last week of 5 day work weeks. Once school is out for the summer this week, those of us at the School Board office go to 4 day work weeks. That means 3 day weekends! Woohoo! That also means 4 ten hour days and means leaving my house at 6:00am to get to my office by 7:00am. Have I mentioned that I am NOT a morning person!?

Tj- Blue is leaving his half mask on now for some reason. That protects his one pink rimmed eye. His pink nose is still exposed but we have discovered that a roll-on sunscreen seems to work. He doesn't run from it like he does the liquid and he actually likes the feel of it rolling on his face. He leans into it! Such a goof.

Sue, I have no idea how the videos are embedding. I just copy the youtube link and paste it and it embeds. I noticed about a year ago that it was just posting the link and not embedding. But I didn't change anything except that I am now using my iPad to post. Maybe it has something to do with that.

My 2 cents on funerals. They are definitely for the living. I was raised in a family where the dead are cremated and no service is held. People come over to the house and express condolences and bring food, but there is no funeral. Hubby's family are BIG believers in viewings and funerals. It was a culture shock for me attending my first funerals when we got married. To me, they are not healing and do not provide closure. They are torture!!! 
But that has everything to do with how I was raised.
When my Dad died in 2013, he was cremated. I paid for it. It was $1000. Mom has his ashes and when she dies, and is cremated, I have been instructed to scatter them both in the places they loved.
I also want to be cremated, just because I don't like the thought of having a grave and having loved ones feel they need to go "visit" me. 
That all being said, there is definitely a need for funeral services and for most, it provides the closure that some need and they provide a very valuable service. When my very close friend died last year, the funeral home was very good and made a very difficult time for her friends and family, much easier. Of course, as I sat there staring at her in the casket and crying so hard that I couldn't breathe, I wondered what the real purpose for this was. Once again, back to my upbringing.
You know...this topic just shows what a great forum this is. We all have such different opinions and views on this and yet, we can express these views in a way that is respected. This is how people learn from one another.

Last thought- TJ- do what feels right to you. Your Mom knows you love her and would not want you to do anything that causes stress.

Ok..enough of this.

We went on a huge group trail ride yesterday on the trails at the barn. Blue led the way. He insists. LOL
Isabella was "okay". She makes ugly faces and pins her ears when a horse gets too close to her butt. Of course, her nose is stuck up Blue's rear and it is fine. Once again, I wish I could reason with horses.
The BO's horse hadn't been on the trail for months and she jigged and pranced the entire time and the BO had to continually stop and circle her. None of the other horses reacted though...probably because we didn't react. 

Nicker- sorry your ride got canceled.

Ok..enough from me today. Take care everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

I have 4 more days!!! My new Principal emailed to welcome me and asked me to stop in this summer to get acquainted. So nice!


----------



## Celeste

Freebird said:


> I'm very happy I got her as a yearling. She is absolutely precious, and a quick learner. Any bad habits will be my fault, and working with her fresh is SO much better than fixing old issues. Besides, what's cuter than a baby?


I bought my "Psycho Princess" when she was an adorable 6 month old baby. She spent the first week banging her head on the stall trying to get out and run all the way back to Atlanta 90 miles away so she could find her Mama. She finally let Abby "adopt" her and they have been inseparable every since. 

She actually got a knot on the top of her head from banging it on the barn door that was so bad that it abscessed. 

I enjoyed her as a baby after the first week. I think that she is going to end up being the best horse that I ever had. Eventually. I hope.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope these post before I freeze up again.

Reba is letting us get closer to her in the open pasture as we walked with them around where they went. No work, just being.

Also posting from DW's photos she took while her and DD were riding and I was giving Little Man an attitude adjustment as he decided to start kicking out towards me when I run him off. He got cornered and was giving a visit by his maker without a single leg lift in my direction. When I gave him room he just stood there licking his lips with low head.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan: looking forward to the dancing report.. and you know if there aren't pics it didn't happen.. :lol:

Sue: no idea about the tax stuff, but boy does that sound like a massive pain in the shiitake!!

Rick: so sorry to hear about both Jesa and the rental place. I hope both get straightened out asap. love the pictures as always, though sorry to hear about the needed attitude adjustment.

corgi: glad you have been getting some saddle time. hopefully even more to come with the changing work schedule

HP: yay for job!! sounds like the new place is going to be a good one.

For whoever asked about embedding youtube videos.. you have to make sure the link starts with http: NOT https: If there is an s there, just delete it, then it will embed.





NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, I agree, I like how you think of the horse first. ALSO, wow! What a rig you have! I would LOVE to have something like that! Someday maybe....someday......:wink:


I got super lucky and married into that rig!! Before I had been in a tent, then got upgrade to sleeping in a (sometimes leaky) trailer gooseneck. The current rig still feels like the Taj Mahal to me.. and omg is it nice to be able to take a shower after a ride.





tjtalon said:


> Phantom, glad George just had a temporary "ouch" & that Dream is doing good. I'm unclear, is the cause of what she was going thru still a mystery?


The vet was out to see Dream again today. She agreed with me that Dream is markedly better, though not normal. She is able to move through her shoulders again, though still drags her toes on all 4 legs more than you would expect. The cause of what is going on is still officially a mystery, but we have some pretty good ideas now (EPM and Lyme had been ruled out by bloodwork). 

Best educated guess is that she has some spinal impingement in her neck.. be that from progressing arthritis from the injuries sustained in the trailer accident a few years ago or from an acute injury of the same area from a pasture mishap. Dream now has some one-sided muscle atrophy in her lower neck that is pretty tell-tale for nerve damage. We thought maybe it was there last check, but she was so tight and swollen it was hard to know for sure. I could go to Cornell for a cervical mylogram to maybe pinpoint the exact issue, but that is stress on Dream and my pocket book, and it wouldn't change the plan anyway.

Plan is to pull shoes and turn her out and see what happens. Maybe Dream will eventually be sound enough for some light riding, maybe not. Will continue with her joint supplements. While on one hand this news is heart breaking for me, it's much better compared to thinking I would never get her comfortable and would have to put her down. She has done so much for me in our years together - she doesn't owe me a thing. I can only hope she gets many good years of retirement being a pasture puff and bossing the boys around.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh and need a laugh?

After I brought Dream in, I decided since she was stuck in jail I would throw her an armful of the alfalfa pile that was left after we put up the hay the other day. I bent over, grabbed a good armful and started to stand up..

when suddenly something shot out of the hay in my arms, _bounced off my forehead_, and then landed near my feet. I think I leaped 3 feet straight up!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

what was in the hay? you guessed it:










Apparently since I took his cooler away, he decided the hay pile was the next best thing. :lol:

rather embarassing to be frightened by the same amphibian two days in a row! :hide:


----------



## tjtalon

Reading...

Rick, I love the pictures. I want to learn how to give the CTMaker meeting if/when I need to. Jesa is w/her mom & mom has car....oh.....is Jesa back with you today or will be tonight?

Phantom, I am glad that Dream doesn't have a life-threatening thing. Pasture Puff, why not.

Ladona, good to hear of sunburn protection going good for Blue. As for my Mom, she knows I love her, she loves me, always has. That's what counts...("family" black sheep will now go gambol in the pasture because The Good Shepherd loves ALL the sheep...)

HP, that's wonderful! After all you've been thru, this new job is a SO what you deserve! BTW, hope Farmer adds a big bag of the grain you're feeding alongside that big can of corn oil.

Need to do a new post for HorseMonday, so this won't become comp-edible.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> Oh and need a laugh?
> 
> After I brought Dream in, I decided since she was stuck in jail I would throw her an armful of the alfalfa pile that was left after we put up the hay the other day. I bent over, grabbed a good armful and started to stand up..
> 
> when suddenly something shot out of the hay in my arms, _bounced off my forehead_, and then landed near my feet. I think I leaped 3 feet straight up!! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> what was in the hay? you guessed it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently since I took his cooler away, he decided the hay pile was the next best thing. :lol:
> 
> rather embarassing to be frightened by the same amphibian two days in a row! :hide:


This is just wrong:shock:Either that monster toad is a new barn pet or he's your new nemisis:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

HorseMonday: a bit scrambled in my head as worked very hard today (but happily! Janice said she loves to see me smiling). When I got there, gave her my June schedule. We brainstormed a few minutes & as always will play things by ear. Even if there's no room (except a maybe once, depending on a circumstance of hers) for a lesson, there may well be solo on Spirit time (yes!! & I can have the arena!)

She asked me what I wanted to do today: go play w/Spirit in the arena or work on skills. I chose work on skills w/Bailey, since had Janice's undivided attention & a goal of sit-that-trot-again-&-make-it-stick.

(BTW, pretty green-patterned halter too small for Bailey! Janice a little disgusted that is was labeled "average", she said it will only fit a fine little face on an Arab mare, like Mimi...I don't ride Mimi. Believe me, we checked. I'll take it back to tackShack when I can, try to get an exchange).

Warmed up w/walking, Janice said she was going to be "Drill Sergeant" & she was. Got into the trot (bounce bounce). "Sit DOWN! Sit on your pockets!". Well...can't do a novel, but I asked for her to be on the lounge line, as I was dealing so much w/keeping Bailey on the rail that as soon as I got the trot it didn't last long enough to work on it.

Lounge line better. Worked on my balance. Janice told me to drop my stirrups...instant success, my body moved right into alignment & I sat the trot! Janice got a lightbulb moment & lowered my stirrups two holes. Oh, that WORKED! Way better, & I was cuing Bailey on my own. Nice nice nice!

Oh, forgot to say earlier: I asked Janice if the Aussie saddle I love would fit Bailey. It does, just, & fits me very well. Told her I love that high cantle, it helps me sit "on my pockets". 

She took off the lounge line after I admitted to knowing I was losing focus (had been working, hard, for almost an hour & suddenly the trot had become a bit much, physically...was tired!) I wanted to still be on, so she said walk a bit, so I did, but also got Bailey into another little, light trot just because I wanted to do it w/out the lunge. Success!!

Walked Bailey back to the grooming post, dismounted onto rather rubbery legs. Bailey got her grooming. people started to arrive for their volunteer training & Bailey got a piece of watermelon rind (as did all others on the place)

Janice said I did very, very well. We discussed that even 'tho its been 2 years (my "anniversary" was 2 days ago) today was only lesson #38 (told her I counted up, recently). You know, not bad at all, to go from abject gut-level fear to today.

And, she reminded me, my lesson horse, Bailey, is hardly some push button old gelding (& that's why she & I will never be in the arena until I am PROFICIENT at the canter, as she's a goer!) She's a wonderful lesson horse, very patient with me. She "pushes" me too! Like, "c'mon, we can do this, but I'll be patient until I feel you CAN..."!


She took pictures w/my cell phone, will post those in a few...


----------



## tjtalon

Here's today's pictures:

Mounting up ("groovy grandma's midriff is expanding, that will need to be dealt with..)


Walking out.


More walking.




A right turn. My arm isn't right, forgot to "open the gate" & am looking down a bit.


Trot on my own at lesson end. Hands a little high (but Janice critiques these pictures; my shoulders aren't tight or forward, I'm in the seat w/confidence. Gold Star or a Gummy Bear, whichever comes first!)


Spirit frontal for her chest width, for MR (her head is raised & looking because 2 young ladies were behind me w/a bag of watermelon rinds...of which she'd already had one! She got another.)



Driving home (this is a 53 mile round trip, btw): "Happy Lil' Ol' Rider"!




A good day, a glad day.


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> She actually got a knot on the top of her head from banging it on the barn door that was so bad that it abscessed.


Ouch! Poor baby! I would have to say Bird's biggest issue is that she was kept with 2 other yearlings, so she thinks everyone is her friend! There's a gelding she pastures with now that has chosen himself as her babysitter - it's kind of cute, in a way.


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> Best educated guess is that she has some spinal impingement in her neck.. be that from progressing arthritis from the injuries sustained in the trailer accident a few years ago or from an acute injury of the same area from a pasture mishap. Dream now has some one-sided muscle atrophy in her lower neck that is pretty tell-tale for nerve damage. We thought maybe it was there last check, but she was so tight and swollen it was hard to know for sure. I could go to Cornell for a cervical mylogram to maybe pinpoint the exact issue, but that is stress on Dream and my pocket book, and it wouldn't change the plan anyway.


Have you tried a supplement called *CetylM*? We give that to our old & arthritic horses at the Rescue... one particularly has done amazingly well on it. She came in as a retired show horse, 200 lbs under weight & "lame as can be". We were told she would never move quicker than a walk. After a month on CetylM & weightbuilders, she was trotting to her stall. After a couple of months, we learned to stand back when we opened the gate into the barn, because here comes Kali, full bore run, straight to her feed tub. We put a tiny volunteer on her a month or so back, to see if she could handle a rider. She was a little tight the next day, but definitely not lame. We probably won't ever ride her for a distance, or very hard, but CetylM has worked wonders.


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> rather embarassing to be frightened by the same amphibian two days in a row! :hide:


Now he's just making a game of it! :grin:


----------



## Happy Place

Hey TJ Where are those pictures?!!! I'm headed out to feed, then celebrate my new job with a friend of mine. She gets to meet Nike for the first time, mud and all. LOL I know he will be a filthy mess after all the rain!


----------



## tjtalon

Pictures posted fine HP, you don't see them?


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> I can't dance either, and I'm the kind of person who bumps into furniture a lot, but I can ride fine. Horse somehow make up for my deficiencies... :rofl: A horse is sort of like my biological wheelchair...



Yep I am in the exact same position on this one.
Put me on the horse it's like coming home.
Dance floor bad idea.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: love love love this episode of HorseMonday!! you should be so proud of yourself. enjoyed both the story and the photos. woohoo!




Freebird said:


> Have you tried a supplement called *CetylM*? We give that to our old & arthritic horses at the Rescue...


I have not, but will definitely look into it after that glowing review! She is currently on Cosequin daily and adequan monthly.


Had a bit of pre-dinner entertainment earlier:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Wow I finished my cleanup and am at home. I love it. I am chillin today and getting rested. Don't have to get up tomorrow and go take care of a place somewhere else. I can stay here and enjoy doing here. What a blessing. 

TJ I really enjoyed your pictures. Such a happy person in the final picture. You looked great. I will bet you feel the world is at your feet. You go girl. I am happy for you. Hope you have many more days like that. 

HP Congrats on the job. Be happy and enjoy Nicke. Sounds like things are really looking up for you. 

PH13 I know that toad scared you. I would have had to jumped around and make some funny noises if that happened to me. Truly good footage for Candid Camera:rofl: Try to be patient with it though, cause it will clean house of insects. Just try to let it know that it should warn you before jumping on you. LOL.

Celeste I did the baby horse thing and it was a disaster. I spoiled her rotten. If I ever have a little one again, it will be treated like a small grown up. Very hard to do with those cute little ole things.

Ladona I really enjoyed you bareback ride on Isabella. She is a sassy chick. I can tell you love your diva

Rick Sorry the lease signing is stalled. Keep your chin up. Sounds like you got it under control.

Freebird Your dismount was amazing. Capture the technique and teach it to me.

Koolio Lucy is so captivating. Oh my goodness that look. What a cutie!

Well, I had to show you my daylily.


----------



## ellen hays

Hope everyone has a good night. Home at last and loving it. Looking forward to listening to the whippoorwills tonight. Working on the mature daylily bloom. Stunning. As usual, cell phone is slow.:think:

Good night.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Ok one more thing, had to show you this


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, the daylily is awesome! Do they bloom only once like a lot of lilies do, or do they bloom all summer?


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I don't know if these are repeat bloomers or not. I hope they are. I bought them at the Cullman Blooming Festival. Would love to see this beauty all summer long.


----------



## Beckie

51 here...grew up around horses, riding whatever my friends had, and the ponies and small horses my dad had out in the barn. After dad got rid of the last horse in the barn when I was about 14, I was drawn to the 4H barns at county fairs, and when I got married, to the stables on whatever base my husband was stationed at. Always managed to find a riding stable for the occasional guided trail ride, but missed feeling the wind in my hair and a horse of my own. Forward to my 51st birthday about 3 months ago and hubby asked me if I had ever thought about leasing a horse. Had I? More often than he knew!! So the search was on, I found an older OTTB named Dewey and he stole my heart, then his owner decided she wanted to keep him for herself. A few days later I found another OTTB, her owner didn't quite tell me everything I needed to know, and after 30+ years out of the saddle, I needed something a little less spirited than she was. I thought I was going to be looking for a lease horse forever, but as a Christian, I believe God had a better plan and I stumbled across a 3 year old, twice rescued quarter horse who needed a forever home. He was broke, he was started on barrels and he was beautiful...we went to look at him the next day and loaded him into the trailer. I named him Rebel, and while he acts like a 3 year old every now and then, we are finding our way and learning to depend on one another as we navigate our new life together. To say that I love that horse is an understatement, I only wish he didn't have to be stabled away from my home...on the other hand that's probably not such a bad thing, at least if he's not in the backyard, I stand a chance of getting other things done!!!!

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> Celeste
> 
> I don't know if these are repeat bloomers or not. I hope they are. I bought them at the Cullman Blooming Festival. Would love to see this beauty all summer long.


Keep us updated! I love lilies. I have several. One is an Asiatic lily. One is an Easter lily. I don't know what the others are. They are plants that people were going to throw out because they wouldn't live if planted outdoors. They have done well; but they only bloom once a year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Yep I am in the exact same position on this one.
> Put me on the horse it's like coming home.
> Dance floor bad idea.


Dancing....is what I CAN do!! Was a ballerina for......about 13 years!  I was the youngest one in my class to wear point shoes! Those are the ones that allow you to stand on your toes. I was 10. Usually kids are 12 or 13 when they get them. 

I remember R saying that my dancing was a definite help in my equitation.


----------



## ellen hays

Beckie

I am so happy for you.. You have found you heart horse. Welcome to this thread. Good people in abundance. They are so good. Looking forward to hearing more about your equine journey. Come stay a while, you will love it.


----------



## Eole

*Beckie*, welcome! Looking forward to follow your adventures with Rebel. He has a very lovely face.


> Rather embarassing to be frightened by the same amphibian two days in a row! :hide:


 :rofl: You know that toad is telling the very same story to his buddies, how the SAME human scared him out of his skin TWICE! :lol:

*TJ*, great Horse Monday and great pictures. The second one, your position is textbook perfect. Spirit seems like a special character, isn't she? (he?)

*Sue*, I bailed off "New Girl" 10 days ago in the arena. She spooked and my reaction got her into more panic, my fault. Our dogs: Belgian Shepherd (groenendael) and scottish terror. She's sweet, he's a clown.

*Ellen*, gorgeous lilies, thanks for sharing this beauty.
*Koolio*, Lucy is so cute with her floppy ears. Husbands are harder to train, aren't they? Same issue here, trying to get the dogs consistent rules that HE won't follow. I bet the dogs are on the bed right now.

Ok, so I think "New Girl" will keep her registered name, Buttercup. It just suits her fine. Other names don't stick to her. We put them to pasture today: that was horse party-time all-you-can-eat buffet. Only 30 minutes. Will be gradually increasing on 2 weeks until they spend all day. I'm paranoid about risks of laminitis/founder.
I did a solo trail ride on Buttercup this morning: she was perfect: mud, water, branches poking her, nothing bothers her. She just wants to GO!


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone - those of you who have been rain-soaked, your weather has moved our way. Last night a good old-fashioned summer storm; lightening, thunder, and RAIN (lots of it).

What is HorseMonday ??

PHANTONHORSE13 - Love your "Toady" pictures and stories, I think you have yourself a barn mascot.

NICKERMAKER - we need a "TBT" picture of you in point shoes, before riding boots (LOL)

TJTALON - your post and pictures were beyond wonderful - what a grand day for you. The picture going home tells it all !!!

FREEBIRD - great tip about CetylM - I have two old quarter horses on the retirement plan (my daughters barrel/pole horse, and her goat horse). We don't ride either one anymore; they are old and arthritic--I have been giving them "Buteless" a liquid, and MSM (powder). I am going to check into CetylM and see if it's sold at our local feed store. Is the tri-colored paint in the picture the horse you have on Cetylm? WOWZER, what a beauty!

HAPPY PLACE - nice about your new Principal - and what's the latest on Farmer and Nike? I'm still voting he should be YOURS!

ELLEN - your flowers are beautiful. We have a gazillion deer where we live, so everything I plant becomes deer feed, I love seeing other lucky gardeners' flower pictures.

BECKIE - I'm so glad you got Rebel, what's the back story? Did they share why he was twice rescued? Poor thing. Sounds like he lucked out in finding you.

No horse reports from here, short of they sure smell good when you go out to feed (makes a stressful day kinda disappear).

Have a great evening all,


----------



## Topper

Eole - you were posting pictures as I was typing....your pictures are so beautiful.


----------



## SueC

*Eole* - your horses all look great. Doesn't your new mare just fit right in! ...isn't it funny how we usually fall off in quite routine situations rather than dangerous ones! 

Have you tried grazing muzzles with the grass problem to slow down the horses' hoovering and extend their turnout on pasture? That's how we manage two of our donkeys whenever they are turned out on pasture, and it's working well for them (once they got used to it).

Love Belgian Shepherds and haven't seen one in a while


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> Keep us updated! I love lilies. I have several. One is an Asiatic lily. One is an Easter lily. I don't know what the others are. They are plants that people were going to throw out because they wouldn't live if planted outdoors. They have done well; but they only bloom once a year.


Come dig up my day lilies. Literally hundreds, if not thousands of them, are taking over my yard. All you can dig, FREE to a good home! :lol:


----------



## Freebird

Beckie said:


> 51 here...grew up around horses, riding whatever my friends had, and the ponies and small horses my dad had out in the barn. After dad got rid of the last horse in the barn when I was about 14, I was drawn to the 4H barns at county fairs, and when I got married, to the stables on whatever base my husband was stationed at. Always managed to find a riding stable for the occasional guided trail ride, but missed feeling the wind in my hair and a horse of my own. Forward to my 51st birthday about 3 months ago and hubby asked me if I had ever thought about leasing a horse. Had I? More often than he knew!! So the search was on, I found an older OTTB named Dewey and he stole my heart, then his owner decided she wanted to keep him for herself. A few days later I found another OTTB, her owner didn't quite tell me everything I needed to know, and after 30+ years out of the saddle, I needed something a little less spirited than she was. I thought I was going to be looking for a lease horse forever, but as a Christian, I believe God had a better plan and I stumbled across a 3 year old, twice rescued quarter horse who needed a forever home. He was broke, he was started on barrels and he was beautiful...we went to look at him the next day and loaded him into the trailer. I named him Rebel, and while he acts like a 3 year old every now and then, we are finding our way and learning to depend on one another as we navigate our new life together. To say that I love that horse is an understatement, I only wish he didn't have to be stabled away from my home...on the other hand that's probably not such a bad thing, at least if he's not in the backyard, I stand a chance of getting other things done!!!!
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Welcome Beckie! Sounds like Rebel is your heart horse - such a cool thing to have happen. God is good, all the time.


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> FREEBIRD - great tip about CetylM - I have two old quarter horses on the retirement plan (my daughters barrel/pole horse, and her goat horse). We don't ride either one anymore; they are old and arthritic--I have been giving them "Buteless" a liquid, and MSM (powder). I am going to check into CetylM and see if it's sold at our local feed store. Is the tri-colored paint in the picture the horse you have on Cetylm? WOWZER, what a beauty!


Yes, that's Kali Rain. She is on it, and two others. It's miracle stuff as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Freebird

Tonight's yearling lesson was "it's okay if several people are around you and Mom says the boys can lead you". My daughters, Middle Daughter's boyfriend, and my nephew went to the barn with me tonight. Freebird did pretty well with Daughter, and alright with Boyfriend until she was bored... then she wanted to do a little dance. So, mean ol' Mom took over and made her mind. The boys enjoyed meeting her though, and Daughter hasn't seen her in a month, so it was neat to hear how much she has grown - something you don't see when you're seeing her every day.

Night all, sweet dreams!


----------



## Blue

Wow! Everyone doing well! Good.

Welcome Beckie!

TJ, I'm so happy for you. You need to give yourself a big hug.

Ellen, get some R & R. It will do you good.

I know there was more, but I'm finally going to get a ride in tomorrow morning and I need to go get things set up. Thinking of everyone. 
:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> Can you get the screen replaced? Still a little pricey, but better than a new phone, maybe.


I have no idea, but going to investigate to see if this is an option, thanks!


----------



## tjtalon

Topper said:


> What is HorseMonday ??
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Topper, just my Mondays-with-horses, when I can get them. Schedule change again in offing, so HorseDayWhenever upcoming:?


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop on to say Good Morning...

Great pictures everyone, horses & flowers..

Welcome Beckie!

Eole, TWH Spirit is a mare. Yes, quite a character, has a sense of humor....& quite stubborn, too!

Missing a lot here, have to go get ready for work. Hope all have a very good day!
Nicker, happy last week of school! (ps, was hot yesterday, my RS t-shirt got a "work-out" lol!)


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Nicker, happy last week of school! (ps, was hot yesterday, my RS t-shirt got a "work-out" lol!)


I notice the RS shirt!! :wink:

Thank you. Survived the field trip yesterday. Only 1 1/2 days remain with kiddos....I can do it....I can do it.....

I was just thinking...when you know things are coming to a close, don't ya just want them to be done? I do....maybe cause I know these next two days will be utter chaos. :-(

No horse time for me....picnic tonight, graduation tomorrow night. Looking forward to Friday...and a little ride Thursday possibly? 

Eole, I like Buttercup. I had a Butterscotch!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rick, praying little Jesa is ok. 

Have read everything, but hard to keep up with everyone. Have enjoyed all the pictures!! 

Welcome Beckie!! Your boy is very handsome and hope you two have many wonderful adventures together! 

TJ, nice pictures! You have come a long way. You might want to lengthen those stirrups even more...

Koolio, Ms. Lucy is so adorable! Sorry to hear Sam had a bit of a hard time. My older ones can't go very long either, 5-6 miles is good for them. May have reached the point of total retirement for one of them. 

Eole, your horses look fabulous, so regal. Buttercup is a cute name for a cute horse! Sounds like she is coming along well. 

Corgi, you have such nice horses and fun adventures! Nice to hear you and your DH are getting good riding time. 

That's it for now, I know I missed a lot lot (toads and all) but have stuff to do. 

Have a great day all


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> You might want to lengthen those stirrups even more...


You think? First pics walking was when they were shorter, last pic trotting Janice had put them down 2 holes. She said next time we'll put them there & see how long it takes me to relax my legs into them


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning, All.

Dawn, maybe you should build it a stairwell up and around the stalls so it can reduce the fly population. Albeit it may fall from the heavens and land on your head for a frightful 3rd round. lol

MN17. do you think you can find an outfit that looks like the one you wore at 10 and show us some toe tipping moves now??? mhmm


TJ, so very proud of how far you have come in the saddle and in your mind. 

Becky, welcome to Brokeville. Enjoy your stay as you won't be able to afford to leave. lol Glad you are hear and looking forward to more pictures of that good looking horse.

My pc is finally running decent, but it would take 5 pages to respond to all. lol



Jesa came back to the house last night. Her mom swears she has no intentions of taking her away from here and the family she knows and cares for her. We shall see over the next 8 days before her court date on the 10th. 


Ellen, just so you know me and another member in this thread have been conversing about getting together in your neck of the woods some time in the next year. Maybe in the Spring, but trying for the fall. We are discussing Rock Bridge Canyon in Hodges,Al as a meeting place to spend a few days trail riding. I hope you will grace us with your presence or we may have to invade your home. lol

We will keep you updated on that trip.



Been keeping the talks going with my friend with the property we are seriously looking at now. DW and I sat down and figured bills and costs to give ourselves an honest view of our goals. 

I want to have our place paid for free and clear in 10 years so we can truly enjoy the later years without financial handcuffs. If I keep looking at these larger lots in the 100+ K range then that will not happen. This property will afford enough manageable room for the horses with 3 acres and allow us financial freedom to vacation comfortably as well as other family things throughout the year. It is within 15 minutes haul to the trails I have been riding and has plenty of back road riding available when I don't want to haul out.

He is willing to work with us on closing to get the deal done so that is a huge plus. This is the same friend who has loaned me his tractor from time to time for field and brush work.


Ok time for work so will talk later.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

So good to be able to drink coffee and not have to go anywhere this a.m.. Couldn't wait to check in with my forum family to see what was going on.

Eole I think Buttercup is a good name. It does fit her. The scenery in your pictures is beautiful. Gives 'lush and green' a new meaning. The horses are gorgeous. Ain't life great.

Topper Believe it or not, the deer weren't the problem this spring. I have a rabbit around here that was keeping the lilies eaten down and they couldn't develop the leaves. I was afraid it would kill them, so I had to move them and temporarily protect them with a barrier. Once the foliage toughened up and got some height to it, it didn't seem as tempting to the wild bunny. 

Freebird Your yearling is beautiful. Making em mind is a good thing. As I posted before, it is way too tempting to spoil them. I learned the hard way.

Blue I slept like a log last night. Don't think I moved. Yes, R and R will be nice. Hope u r doing good. :wave:

TJ Already looking forward to seeing and hearing about your next 
HorseMonday. So good to see you on board and riding.:thumbsup:

Nickers Things will wrap up and you will be out there with Jay. Truly riding strong:lol:

AA Hope everything is going well with you. Just wanted to say hi.

Rick I would be delighted to get together with yall. Here or at Hodges. Been wanting to check that place out. K went over there recently and liked it. She said the trails were nice. If I understood correctly, two levels: Relaxing or challenging. Will be looking forward to getting together and meeting yall.

Hope everything works out for you re Jesa. Yall are good people. Would be a blessing to be raised in your care. She would have a really good foundation for life.

Well, got to go. I have a problem to deal with. Something has ruined my good heavy extension cord. Literally eating the insulation and leaving the wires. I suspect squirrels. I guess I will have to invest in a pellet gun to lower the population. Seems harsh, but they are vermin and will literally destroy property. They are way over populated here because of the oak trees. Anyone for fried squirrel, gravy and biscuits?:wink:

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

If you really want to have fun with the squirrels then I suggest going to an airsoft rifle. Whether it be the sniper version or my favorite the M4 assault rifle with semi and full auto selection. It hold 300 rounds and puts the BB's out at about 500 FPS. Not deadly, but man is it fun to send some up a tree as they try and figure out where to hide. Pretty darn accurate too I might add. 

Close range in 50 feet will leave a hornet sting's welp on your skin and pbr will break skin. Ask me how I know. lol 

If you decide to remove them then the high powered BB gun is the ticket. Save some for the gathering at the trails.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Jesa came back to the house last night. Her mom swears she has no intentions of taking her away from here and the family she knows and cares for her. We shall see over the next 8 days before her court date on the 10th.
> 
> Been keeping the talks going with my friend with the property we are seriously looking at now. DW and I sat down and figured bills and costs to give ourselves an honest view of our goals.
> 
> I want to have our place paid for free and clear in 10 years so we can truly enjoy the later years without financial handcuffs. If I keep looking at these larger lots in the 100+ K range then that will not happen. This property will afford enough manageable room for the horses with 3 acres and allow us financial freedom to vacation comfortably as well as other family things throughout the year. It is within 15 minutes haul to the trails I have been riding and has plenty of back road riding available when I don't want to haul out.
> 
> He is willing to work with us on closing to get the deal done so that is a huge plus. This is the same friend who has loaned me his tractor from time to time for field and brush work.
> 
> 
> Ok time for work so will talk later.


How old is Jesa? Keeping you in thoughts & prayers with the situation.

Also with the acreage. Hubs & I have the same discussions... I would take 15+ acres and board for others, he's looking at the $$$. 

Good luck!


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Freebird Your yearling is beautiful. Making em mind is a good thing. As I posted before, it is way too tempting to spoil them. I learned the hard way.
> 
> Well, got to go. I have a problem to deal with. Something has ruined my good heavy extension cord. Literally eating the insulation and leaving the wires. I suspect squirrels. I guess I will have to invest in a pellet gun to lower the population. Seems harsh, but they are vermin and will literally destroy property. They are way over populated here because of the oak trees. Anyone for fried squirrel, gravy and biscuits?:wink:
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> God bless and keep.


Thank you! You're so right, it is VERY tempting to spoil her, but I know I need to be the boss since I want a good trail horse in a few years. 

Good luck with the squirrels! They have eaten the wiring in Middle Daughter's car -- at least we think that's what happened. Either that, or it has a poltergeist. The windows move themselves, the stereo plays when it chooses, the door locks have a mind of their own, etc.

My sister does have a recipe for squirrel gravy... ;-)

Hope you have a restful day!


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Wow! Everyone doing well! Good.
> 
> Welcome Beckie!
> 
> TJ, I'm so happy for you. You need to give yourself a big hug.
> 
> Ellen, get some R & R. It will do you good.
> 
> I know there was more, but I'm finally going to get a ride in tomorrow morning and I need to go get things set up. Thinking of everyone.
> :wave:


Morning Blue! :wave:


----------



## Freebird

Newbie question of the morning... what's the deal with "carrots" & offers to steal them on this site? Seems a little silly to me.

Happy Tuesday, y'all (except those of you in Australia... happy Wednesday!)


----------



## ellen hays

:think:Went to the barn on the far side and saw where something is sliding under the rollup door. After talking to DIL, culprit could be groundhog. The cord runs close to the ground where a groundhog could chew on it. The only mystery about the groundhog being guilty the wiring to my sprayrig was on the back of my rtv and it had been chewed also. I have seen them climb trees when pursued by dogs so I know they can climb. Had a broken halter back there too that had be chewed and unraveled. Found where something had been nesting between the hay bales. Was collecting things in that area. They even toted a couple of TomCat rat bait packets in there. Surprised they survived if they ate that. What do ya think? Going to borrow a live trap from DIL and bait it. Not sure with what. Also, have a game cam I can place to see if I can get a glimpse of whatever it is. That might be what is chewing the wires in the car. My neighbors had the same problem. Poor squirrels got the wrap and it might have been groundhog the whole time.


----------



## Roadyy

Jesa is 3. 

Ellen I still vote squirrel or rat before groundhog, but not surprised with any. There is a trick to catching moles with a gallon of water if you can catch them in a single hole. Fill the jug with water and turn it down into the hole to drain the water. Once the last of the water rushes out of the jug the mole will rush up into the jug to get away from water thinking he is going out into open ground. Just be quick about turning the jug back up and putting lid on before they figure out what's up.

Not sure this will work with groundhog though. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Freebird said:


> Newbie question of the morning... what's the deal with "carrots" & offers to steal them on this site? Seems a little silly to me.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, y'all (except those of you in Australia... happy Wednesday!)


You can redeem them for things from the carrot kitchen if you can accumulate enough of them. I finally quit acquiring carrots because everytime I collected any they disappeared. I would get annoyed at the little video of the carrot bandit bragging about their exploit of taking my carrots. Just decided not to play any more. I never stole any from anyone. Just didn't feel right about it even though it is all in fun. That's just me and sometimes I am a little to serious about things.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Jesa is 3.
> 
> Ellen I still vote squirrel or rat before groundhog, but not surprised with any. There is a trick to catching moles with a gallon of water if you can catch them in a single hole. Fill the jug with water and turn it down into the hole to drain the water. Once the last of the water rushes out of the jug the mole will rush up into the jug to get away from water thinking he is going out into open ground. Just be quick about turning the jug back up and putting lid on before they figure out what's up.
> 
> Not sure this will work with groundhog though. lol


Thanx Rick. That cord was expensive. Don't want to try to patch it since I use it in the barn. Might cause fire hazard. I guess just best to fork out the money for a new one. Just got to nab the culprit Will keep u posted as investigation procedes.:wink:


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> :think:Went to the barn on the far side and saw where something is sliding under the rollup door. After talking to DIL, culprit could be groundhog. The cord runs close to the ground where a groundhog could chew on it. The only mystery about the groundhog being guilty the wiring to my sprayrig was on the back of my rtv and it had been chewed also. I have seen them climb trees when pursued by dogs so I know they can climb. Had a broken halter back there too that had be chewed and unraveled. Found where something had been nesting between the hay bales. Was collecting things in that area. They even toted a couple of TomCat rat bait packets in there. Surprised they survived if they ate that. What do ya think? Going to borrow a live trap from DIL and bait it. Not sure with what. Also, have a game cam I can place to see if I can get a glimpse of whatever it is. That might be what is chewing the wires in the car. My neighbors had the same problem. Poor squirrels got the wrap and it might have been groundhog the whole time.


We live in town, so I don't think it's a groundhog... haven't seen any evidence of one anyway. But we have a bunch of squirrels - even one that seems to know my old dog (17 yrs) is mostly blind, because he just sits on the ground & watches her.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Jesa is 3.
> 
> Ellen I still vote squirrel or rat before groundhog, but not surprised with any. There is a trick to catching moles with a gallon of water if you can catch them in a single hole. Fill the jug with water and turn it down into the hole to drain the water. Once the last of the water rushes out of the jug the mole will rush up into the jug to get away from water thinking he is going out into open ground. Just be quick about turning the jug back up and putting lid on before they figure out what's up.
> 
> Not sure this will work with groundhog though. lol


Oh goodness, just a little one! You all will definitely be in my prayers. I went through a patch with my two older kids, so I can relate.


You might need a REALLLLLY big jug for a groundhog.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I am like you and not into stealing. I have found my way into second place for most declines to steal. I have about 400 to go to get top DO Gooder if the person in top spot doesn't go after more. lol


This is an old pic of our Jesa, but gives a great look into her personality.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, I am like you and not into stealing. I have found my way into second place for most declines to steal. I have about 400 to go to get top DO Gooder if the person in top spot doesn't go after more. lol
> 
> 
> This is an old pic of our Jesa, but gives a great look into her personality.
> View attachment 649258


What a cutie! Looks like she just loves life.


----------



## Blue

:wave:
Well, my ride didn't even get off the ground. Riding buddy forgot about a dr appt she had so she had to back out. I changed location figuring to just get in a couple of good workout miles. Loaded up, got to my location, Copper Canyon, if you're familiar with that one Koolio. Saddled up, put water in my bucket for the dog and NO BRIDLE! :evil: Remember I told you about my attempt to swing up bareback last week? Well apparently I hung Lacey's bridle on the peg in the barn instead of back in the trailer! Ugh! If it had been my old gelding I would have just tied the lead rope as reins and gone anyway, but this old witch needs contact. 

I had gotten one of those eared fly masks that go over your bridle for trail riding and was looking forward to trying it out. I did put it on her over her halter and it fits well and she didn't seem bothered by it at all so maybe tomorrow I can try again.

I unsaddled, dumped the water and loaded up to come back home. The road is pretty rough so I go slow. When I got home I stopped at the gate and got out to open it. On these back roads I sometimes leave the trailer windows open for air as there's plenty of room for traffic and whatnot. Well, when I stopped at the gate I noticed she was more wound up than usual coming home. I mean really dancing around in the trailer. Not like her at all.

I pulled in and closed the gate then pulled into the yard figuring I'll just wash the truck and trailer if I can't ride. Went to unload her and the divider had broken! It had been swinging back and forth leaving her room to try to back out. :shock:

So I finally get her to back out and she's all wound up and snorting and blowing. Cripes! We did a little lunging until she calmed and lowered her head a little then just went and tied up.

Apparently my ride this morning just wasn't meant to be.


I'm giving up on the carrot game too. I manage to get a couple and then they get stolen back. Don't know how people get so many. I've never had over 3.

Ellen, I'm voting on squirrel also. They can do a lot of damage and don't mind blaming their carelessness on other critters. They're cute, but not nice at all.
Somewhere I have an old, old recipe book for the Depression Era. It has a couple squirrel and 'possum recipes in it. Pretty interesting. It even pointed out that it would be best to shoot the little varmint in the eye as that would leave better meat. Well, duh.


----------



## Celeste

I am not sure how good groundhog stew would even taste............


----------



## Roadyy

Seems we have found a detour on our road to buying this latest property. The mortgage company the person I have been working with doesn't handle loans under $75,000. While she would love to work with me on a deal she is more concerned about us getting a place that is right for us so she connected me with another mortgage company that handles smaller deals. How much does that speak for her?!!!

If/when we are able to close on the deal I will remember her at Christmas time!!


----------



## Roadyy

In other news, I had bought a 99 Ranger pick up from a friend's daughter a few years back and gave it to my mom. She wants me to have it back now so I may be going up there this weekend to get it and bring back. That will let the dually rest and give me a good ac to enjoy again. lol


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste Groundhog stew sounds interesting. Might even be good with some new tators. Went out to the garden and did a little digging. Who knows groundhog stew might catch on. Whatever is eating the insulation off stuff around here is a destructive little varmint. Must be dealt with:evil:

Blue I have already talked to the sporting goods store about a pellet gun that will do varmints like that in. Who knows I might get to be a accurate shot and get some deer. Of course will have to switch to a higher caliber. Kill 2 birds with one stone. Get rid of varmints and become a marksman.

Rick That is an adorable picture of Jesa. That's just what that little angel needs right now. Put her on a horse and let her grow up on a horse. :thumbsup:

Sorry about the road block. I know you will keep on keeping on. Can't get a good man down. Can't wait to congratulate you on owning the property. You are a can do type of person. I would be a little aggravated at the loan officer. No doubt. Didn't she know what the asking price was up front? Or am I being harsh?

Freebird Sounds like you got a handle on bringing that yearling along. 

Might have to get that squirrel gravy recipe from you. Plan on waging war with them little wire eatin varmints. Thanks for letting me know you live in town. Definitely points suspicion towards squirrels.

You guys are great. You really are helping me past my loss. It is wonderful being a part of this thread. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Celeste

I have eaten squirrel stew, fried squirrel, and squirrel dumplings. They were all awful.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, no ill will towards loan officer. I have looked at several property since started talking to her. This last one just came up within the last few days so it was not until yesterday that she heard what this new place was asking.


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> I am not sure how good groundhog stew would even taste............


Maybe a little gamey... I don't think they stink like skunks or weasles, do they?


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Freebird Sounds like you got a handle on bringing that yearling along.
> 
> 
> You guys are great. You really are helping me past my loss. It is wonderful being a part of this thread. Thank you:thumbsup:


Thanks... some days, I feel like we're making good progress. Some days, I have to remind myself she's just a baby & therefore acting a fool is natural. :wink:

I'm glad we've been able to help... "screen friends" are good to have!


----------



## Roadyy

A few of us have actually met others in here. 

I have met Anita, Celeste met Oreo'sGirl, and MN17 has met Ladona. So it has become more than just screen friends. lol

I am planning to meet Ellen soon and maybe squeeze Celeste and OG into coming to meet us in north Al. when we do go.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, no ill will towards loan officer. I have looked at several property since started talking to her. This last one just came up within the last few days so it was not until yesterday that she heard what this new place was asking.


Rick

Sorry I jumped to conclusion prematurely. Glad you are being taken care of. Glad everything is good:thumbsup: Sorry


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> A few of us have actually met others in here.
> 
> I have met Anita, Celeste met Oreo'sGirl, and MN17 has met Ladona. So it has become more than just screen friends. lol
> 
> I am planning to meet Ellen soon and maybe squeeze Celeste and OG into coming to meet us in north Al. when we do go.


Shoot! So far away, I'm feeling a little out of the loop!


Roadyy, here's something to go with your complications. Bank called this morning. Seems that about 13 years ago when we converted our "construction loan" to a conventional mortgage the lender didn't file the appropriate "release of deed" with the county. Just an oversight but I spent about an hour on the phone tracking down the right department, right paper, right procedure… to correct the problem. So our loan is on hold until everything is set to rights. 

Really needing that little emoticon banging its little head on its little desk.

Truck and trailer still not washed.


----------



## Roadyy

Ouch Blue. Im sorry you are going through that, but glad you shared it to let me I'm not in the stall boat alone.


Ellen, no need to be sorry, hun. If it were that case then I would be a little upset as you mentioned. Even then I can't really blame her because had my credit not been damaged in the first place then I wouldn't be scratching to get qualified now. Just about the time all the financial crisis hit I had about as good of credit as you could ask for. I could walk into any bank and walk out with any thing I asked for with using a "This is a stick up" note. lol Then my credit went into the dump at just above 500. So I just started paying cash for everything or doing under table deals with friends for what I wanted. Now I want to get out of renting and worrying about property selling out from under me and having to pray for another place that allows animals and still in my budget.

So for the last 2 years I have been praying and focusing on fixing my credit so I can buy us a home to stay for a very long time.

Once we get my score applicable to gain a loan then we will focus on DW's credit and getting it back up to par just as I did mine.


----------



## Blue

I know exactly how you feel Roadyy. Husband and I worked HARD for years. Maintained excellent credit. Then, because of circumstances out of our control (politicians) the economy tanked and we literally lived on our savings and retirement fund for 4 years just trying to keep our business afloat and avoid bankruptcy. Still we're better off than many and I'm thankful for that. 

We're just beginning to recover. Probably shouldn't be even considering a new jeep, but the thing is you reach a certain age and realize that you won't get anything else after a certain amount of time. So we're trying to put ourselves in a position that we need to be in when we "retire". I honestly don't think we'll ever be able to retire as our parents did, but maybe at least give up the stress of running a business and take on a part time side gig. Hopefully. And I'm tired of driving old beaters with no A/C that need to be coddled every 3 days. Except my Bronco. That stays.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> A few of us have actually met others in here.
> 
> I have met Anita, Celeste met Oreo'sGirl, and MN17 has met Ladona. So it has become more than just screen friends. lol
> 
> I am planning to meet Ellen soon and maybe squeeze Celeste and OG into coming to meet us in north Al. when we do go.


That's great! People always look at me funny when I talk about internet friends... but I have several great real life friends who started out Twitter and Facebook friends. Nothing wrong with expanding our horizons a little, as long as we are smart & safe about it.


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> That's great! People always look at me funny when I talk about internet friends... but I have several great real life friends who started out Twitter and Facebook friends. Nothing wrong with expanding our horizons a little, as long as we are smart & safe about it.


I have two very real friends here, one of whom I hope to meet this fall Then, there's Blue...hmmm...Arizona? That could/might happen sometime...(CaCowGirl was in Arizona, we wanted to meet up somehow...then she died:-() Some here will/do remember her.


----------



## tjtalon

Btw, scanned a bit at work today, but going back to really read.

Squirrel stew: ate some once when I was a pre-teen. Had raisins in it. Liked it at the time because I helped my uncle shoot the squirrels, so was proud of my catch (he was teaching me about a hunting rifle at the time).

Now...no.... Certainly no woodchuck. Just doesn't sound good, nor possum. Am too Northern I guess, would have to be acclimated & REALLY hungry!


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> I have two very real friends here, one of whom I hope to meet this fall Then, there's Blue...hmmm...Arizona? That could/might happen sometime...(CaCowGirl was in Arizona, we wanted to meet up somehow...then she died:-() Some here will/do remember her.


Make that four...you know who you are


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Make that four...you know who you are


I was thinking of CCGirl & got sad,


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> I was thinking of CCGirl & got sad,


I know. Me too. :-(


----------



## Celeste

I wasn't really sure if she had died. Poor CCgirl. She was so enthused about life.


----------



## Blue

Well, just got a ride home. The water pump went out on our excursion. Ugh! Guess its better than other things though.


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> I wasn't really sure if she had died. Poor CCgirl. She was so enthused about life.


That is one of the frustrating parts of online friendships. We can only assume she passed because we know her condition was worsening. She had found homes for all of her animals and got her affairs in order and then she stopped posting. I think her last post was in September.

She handled the news of her cancer and her deteriorating condition with such strength.

Did anyone know her real name?


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> That is one of the frustrating parts of online friendships. We can only assume she passed because we know her condition was worsening. She had found homes for all of her animals and got her affairs in order and then she stopped posting. I think her last post was in September.
> 
> She handled the news of her cancer and her deteriorating condition with such strength.
> 
> Did anyone know her real name?


I think it was Linda. We'd emailed a few times, as Janice had a possible interest in one of the horses.:-|


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> I think it was Linda. We'd emailed a few times, as Janice had a possible interest in one of the horses.:-|


Not sure 'tho...


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Well, just got a ride home. The water pump went out on our excursion. Ugh! Guess its better than other things though.


you have had just too weird of a day:shock:


----------



## Maryland Rider

My what a busy crew!

Good Evening All:
Just got home from work covered in sticky syrup from work.
We use HFCS for bottling, it's like liquid ball bearings.
Showered and all is well, Corn now Growing.

I might be going to camp again this Friday.
We shall see, work could be the crux of the biscuit, the "apostrophe".

See how many catch that one?

Way many posts here about 40 a day, busy, busy, busy.
Liked all I could. Great forum family here.

Good Night All:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> work could be the crux of the biscuit, the "apostrophe".
> 
> See how many catch that one?
> 
> 
> Good Night All:


Ihave no clue, whatsoever, will be interested in the answer to the riddle!

'Nite here, later...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> A few of us have actually met others in here.
> 
> I have met Anita, Celeste met Oreo'sGirl, and MN17 has met Ladona. So it has become more than just screen friends. lol
> 
> I am planning to meet Ellen soon and maybe squeeze Celeste and OG into coming to meet us in north Al. when we do go.


 I plan on meeting TJ this October....AND....Ladona....I have anothe opportunity to come back down there to your neck of the woods in December!!!  Yeehaa!!


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-back in: I might get to meet Happy Place in August!

Nicker, saving my $$ & making plans...!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Quick pop-back in: I might get to meet Happy Place in August!
> 
> Nicker, saving my $$ & making plans...!


We are working on finding a place closer to you that is just as nice as Garden of the Gods. Aunt j and Uncle m think there are are some. :lol: Working on it! 

Might be best, as I am there only a limited amount of time. it will be a quick trip. But something I rEALLY want to do.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> you have had just too weird of a day:shock:


It gets better. :-( While the family drama is pretty much played out, final court appearance was today and the judge finally ruled that the house be sold and all of us can just part ways. All that could be done for the dug addicts has been done

On the flip side. Remember I told you the day after Thanksgiving when we found out MIL was hospitalized and looking toward hospice, we learned that an out of state cousin was hit and killed by a drunk driver on the Friday after Thanksgiving? Father of this cousin, my uncle-in-law?, has been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. He's completely lost the will to live and will leave behind a family that adores him.

That news really took the wind out of my sails. Going to try to get out for a ride in the morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Wow BLUE, you've had quite a day. Hope you got some sleep, remember your bridle and get a nice ride in.

BTW, I DO believe that things happen that prevent us from doing things, like you weren't supposed to ride yesterday for some reason. And, I wasn't supposed to ride on Sunday. for me, what started it off....I guess was when the two signed up for the ride. I had my first :shock: moment then....the kicker was when DH went to leave Sunda morning he said, "Don't fall off." :shock::shock::shock: He doesn't say those words, and it gave me a eerie feeling inside....like....I don' think I"m supposed to go.

It may be all coincidental....it may not.....:wink:


Last day here....bitter sweet. I've had these hooligans for 2 years. We've been trhough a lot. Good kids. ONe of those special bunches.

Roaddy, I was sick to hear that Jesa was taken by her mother, but glad she brought her back. At least she has that sense, and hope she keep it! 

Corgi, I agree about CCG. I was in awe at her strength. She was ready. I can only hope that if that occurs to me....I can be that strong.

I think of that a lot....maybe b/c my dad sits in a nursing home not knowing what day it is....or my DM's DH spends all his days waiting for the 'end of the world' (still)......or I watch people I know (what I think is a waste) wasting away very good days being cranky for....what?

We have only so many days on this earth, and I plan to enjoy most of them to the fullest. My dad always wanted 'more'.....now he has....nothing. :-( I've always tried to live by learning from others and my own mistakes.....one thing I learned early on as a child....people can teach you wonderful things about life.....good or bad.....you just have to listen!:wink:

Have a WONDERFUL day all! Live it to the fullest....and of course......

RIDE STRONG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Blue....

Hope you get a nice quiet ride today.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> We are working on finding a place closer to you that is just as nice as Garden of the Gods. Aunt j and Uncle m think there are are some. :lol: Working on it!
> 
> Might be best, as I am there only a limited amount of time. it will be a quick trip. But something I rEALLY want to do.


This sounds like a very good plan. I know there are places around, but I don't know about them..

One I've heard of is in Cherry Creek State Park, Paint Horse Stables, but only know the name, not anything about it. One I went to once post-crash, up above Golden on part of what used to be a big ranch (White Ranch?). It was called Pine something or other. Don't know if that one still exists.

I'm a big help, huh:shock: But something closer for time-wise for both of us is a good idea I can investigate on this end too, on anything you & your aunt & uncle come up with..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> It gets better. :-( While the family drama is pretty much played out, final court appearance was today and the judge finally ruled that the house be sold and all of us can just part ways. All that could be done for the dug addicts has been done
> 
> On the flip side. Remember I told you the day after Thanksgiving when we found out MIL was hospitalized and looking toward hospice, we learned that an out of state cousin was hit and killed by a drunk driver on the Friday after Thanksgiving? Father of this cousin, my uncle-in-law?, has been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. He's completely lost the will to live and will leave behind a family that adores him.
> 
> That news really took the wind out of my sails. Going to try to get out for a ride in the morning.


Sorry to hear of your loss. You have had so much to deal with lately, you are over due for some good news. Hope your day (and week) improves.


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning All.


I am one step closer to affording purchase. I started a secured credit card last spring for $300 then this past spring up'd it to $1000. I turned in an application to the bank to release the holding funds to secure the card and it was aproved. So that $1400 is now available on top of what is left in savings. Which means as this time we can easily afford the down payment on my friend's place. Now we just have to work on closing cost.




Blue, I am all to familiar with the vehicle woes. My dually is starting to slip in O/D, the AC compressor will not stay engaged even with plenty of coolant charge, the front end is worn out and rattles at every bump, the rear end still vibrates above 65 to the point it feels like it will blow up and the seat belt light wont go off.lol
We are planning to head up to Ms this Friday night grab the Ranger from mom and drive back Saturday morning. That will help to get us through the buying process and leave enough juice in the dually to move us and the horses one last time. 


MN17, if you come back down to Florida from Orlando up I will be glad to meet up.

There is another member that seldom comes in here that I have plans to meet as well that lives in Kentucky.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Jesa came back to the house last night. Her mom swears she has no intentions of taking her away from here and the family she knows and cares for her. We shall see over the next 8 days before her court date on the 10th.
> 
> 
> I want to have our place paid for free and clear in 10 years so we can truly enjoy the later years without financial handcuffs. If I keep looking at these larger lots in the 100+ K range then that will not happen. This property will afford enough manageable room for the horses with 3 acres and allow us financial freedom to vacation comfortably as well as other family things throughout the year. It is within 15 minutes haul to the trails I have been riding and has plenty of back road riding available when I don't want to haul out.
> 
> He is willing to work with us on closing to get the deal done so that is a huge plus. This is the same friend who has loaned me his tractor from time to time for field and brush work.
> 
> 
> Ok time for work so will talk later.


Roadyy, SO HAPPY JESA IS BACK!!!

I don't know of anyone with horses that is free of financial handcuffs, but it is a great goal

I have 3 horses on 3 acres, and it is manageable but spend much more in hay than those with more land. Of course mine is on the side of a mountain, so only have good grass when we get a good rain. 

2 of 3 are easy keepers, one is moderately easy. I had a forth, Baby on there too one year, he was an easy keeper too, so that was ok. With the hard keeper it was just not enough grass for 4 horses unless I put them up at night so the hard keeper could get all his food. 

I think it could work well for you, and extra $$ is always a bonus!! 

My credit took a nose dive after my divorce. His didn't, mine did even though I was the one that kept everything paid and one time. 

Seems like it is super easy for credit ratings to drop like a stone, and nearly impossible to get them back up. Crooked system...


----------



## Roadyy

Blue I hope the family woes subside a bit too. I know how those can be all to well.



AA, I know just what you mean. He has good grass on the very back property, but from what I can tell he hasn't had the horses on it. The pastures on either side of the house are without grass where he keeps the horses. I have already been figuring out a new fencing layout to get them on more grass and rotating pastures. The barn is the far right side of the property and didn't look connected to the pasture on the left. He has a round pen in the front between the circle drive and the road with plenty of tree cover for privacy. There is a good fenced in area around the mobile home for the dogs to run and play off chain too.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, if I cross my fingers any tighter for you I'm gonna have to pick up my coffee cup with my toes.

Nicker, I agree with those feelings that say "uh uh, better not do this/do that/go there". Same reason I don't get annoyed by slow traffic or a sudden detour...might just be something up the road that needs to be avoided.
Hope you have a lovely last school day. Sounds like a really nice group of kids!

Well, better get myself ready for work...later all! Again, Blue, hope you get a peaceful day & a nice ride.


----------



## Blue

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts. We'll get through this. 

*Nicker*, I agree. I do believe that sometimes things happen for a reason. There have been many,many instances in my life when "the angel on my shoulder" kept me from getting seriously hurt or worse. And there were a couple times when that little angel just let my stubborn self learn a lesson! 

*Roadyy*, which place is this now? The earlier one that is for sale? Or the most recent one with the screened porch? Either way, it's great news. Sometimes I kinda wish we could move to a place that we could ride out from home instead of trailering out all the time. I COULD ride out if I was up to it, but I think I told you about the traffic and narrow shoulder I'd have to deal with and it just makes me too nervous.

Even though I live here in Az I never had the opportunity to meet CCGirl. She seemed so nice and well grounded. What ever happened to NorthernStar?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Sure doesn't seem like June. Very cool temps. Not complaining though, because hoeing in the garden was so nice. Will do some more today to hold the grass a bay.

TJ Hope everything works out for you to get together with Nickers. Was very sad about CCgirl. She was strong. I, like others have said, hope I will be as brave. Her courage is a wonderful memorial for us to remember her by.

Blue I am so glad you have the family drama behind you, but I am so sorry for the new mountain that is before you. The news delivered several strong shocks your way. I am sure this has knocked the wind right out of you. My thoughts are with you.:hug:

Rick I hope everything works out with the property purchase. I know the pups will appreciate having their very own fenced area to enjoy. Here's hoping for you.

Going to feed. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue the place with the screened front porch was a rental we were looking to get in for a year to save up. They have been out of contact for a week now so we washed our hands of that deal. My friend has a 1300 sq ft 3/2 double wide o 3 acres set up for his 4 arabs with a barn for $55K. We have decided to move forward after that since in reality it will leave us with much greater financial freedom. We could almost double the payments on a 15 year mortgage and have it paid off in 7 years while still having money to enjoy life.

Here is the close up layout of the property.










Here you can see highway 77 just at the left of the screen. A mile up that and hwy 20 cuts across which is only 4 miles to the trail head I have ridden several times.


----------



## Happy Place

What a busy thread! I read all but in short spurts so i can't reply to everything.

TJ I did see the pics, nice work girlfriend!

Blue, I think our vehicles are related LOL. Can't wait to get my new to me truck. I'm going to look at a Ram 1500 in the next couple days.

Rick good luck on the house. I am getting to the age that I am figuring out what to buy now so that I can have it paid off by retirement. I really want the 4 acres next to me but I'm not sure we can swing it until the truck is paid for. That means either working a couple extra years or making payments beyond retirement. Time and saving will tell!

While I have been feeding every day, I haven't had a moment extra to spend with Nike. Today is the day! He needs a real good grooming and a little ground work. Buster looks like he has a cold. He has a snotty nose and wasn't his usual bossy self. We had days of rain and a short cold spell, that could have gotten to him. Have a great day all.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, Now I remember that property! I liked that one.

Good morning Ellen! Glad you're getting back out in your garden

Happy, I know what you mean about planning what you want and what you can get paid off by retirement. That's why we're finally considering this jeep. We've wanted one for years, but kept putting it off. We figure just go ahead and do it, (if we can get the deal we want) and pay it off. 

I'm pushing to sell this place within 3 or 4 years and move to a property that is lower maintenance with better access to trails. This is a beautiful property, but the yards are a ton of work for 9 months out of the year. It was great when the kids were at home, but now it's just us, and we'd rather go do other things.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, that is what I'm looking at now at mid 40's for my 50's to be freed from financial choke holds. I figure DW's car will be paid off in a couple more years, get me a much better 3/4 ton pickup and have them all paid off about the same time as the house. Then our 50's of being empty nesters will be free to travel around to visit the kids and grand kids whenever we want and spoil them however we want without putting a price limit on it for the most part.


I can take those back roads to the right of that property and come out on hwy 20 about 2 miles from the trail head to Ecofina trails. I can trailer to the camping area, I have posted pics of, in 20 minutes. 

I love yard work, but love the freedom to load up and go whenever I want even more without worrying if I need to cut the grass and trim the shrubs before I go.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> My what a busy crew!
> 
> Good Evening All:
> Just got home from work covered in sticky syrup from work.
> We use HFCS for bottling, it's like liquid ball bearings.
> Showered and all is well, Corn now Growing.
> 
> I might be going to camp again this Friday.
> We shall see, work could be the crux of the biscuit, the "apostrophe".
> 
> See how many catch that one?
> 
> Way many posts here about 40 a day, busy, busy, busy.
> Liked all I could. Great forum family here.
> 
> Good Night All:


OK MR. I am trying to figure out what you do for a living that you play in sticky syrup all day.....................


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> It gets better. :-( While the family drama is pretty much played out, final court appearance was today and the judge finally ruled that the house be sold and all of us can just part ways. All that could be done for the dug addicts has been done
> 
> On the flip side. Remember I told you the day after Thanksgiving when we found out MIL was hospitalized and looking toward hospice, we learned that an out of state cousin was hit and killed by a drunk driver on the Friday after Thanksgiving? Father of this cousin, my uncle-in-law?, has been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. He's completely lost the will to live and will leave behind a family that adores him.
> 
> That news really took the wind out of my sails. Going to try to get out for a ride in the morning.


Oh Blue! What a day. I certainly hope you find some solace today, that's a lot to absorb in a year, let alone a day. :-(


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> OK MR. I am trying to figure out what you do for a living that you play in sticky syrup all day.....................


Something like explains the usefulness of a well tended corn patch:rofl:


----------



## corgi

Excuse me for one minute. I just need to vent for a moment about work.

#%+$&

Insert scream of frustration here:

Ugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


Ok. I feel slightly better. The way this day is going is making me wish I had some corn growing at my house...or out in the parking lot. :twisted:

Blue, I am sorry for yet another loss. I hope you got a ride in today and that the drama is over.

Rick- hoping the financing comes through for you! Sounds like a great opportunity!

Everyone else...*waving hello*. I hate to scream and run but these work issues are not going to go away even if I attempt to escape for a few minutes. Better face them head-on!


----------



## Blue

Had a very nice ride! Home now and checking in quickly before I get a few chores done and then get ready for work

Roadyy, very wise choice to get as much as possible out of the way now. We had those thoughts in mind when we were in our 40's, but life happens and here we are, close to 60 still with a hefty mortgage. No regrets. Have some awesome memories that can't be replaced by financial stability, ya know? And we are building great usable equity in our place. We just have to time things right to sell.


That trail riding fly mask works great. Didn't bother the old mare at all and she was less bothered by the flies and gnats than I was. Maybe need one for me.

Corgi, scream all you want. It helps.  Somedays it's a good thing I don't keep any corn in my truck.

As I was pulling out of the neighborhood this morning I was flagged down by one of the new neighbors. She has a gate in her fence and said that when the snake danger subsides a little she will show me how to get to the top of her hill and to her back gate that opens to Prescott Nat'l Forest. I would only have to be on the highway for less than 200 ft. It would mean having excellent timing, but you can stop and listen to hear if cars are coming and that would buy a minute or so. That would be great. It would mean that I don't HAVE to trailer out to ride and I can show her some of the trails I go to that few people know about.


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I find screamers much more appealing than sweaters. Oh uhmm...move along folks. Nothing to see here.

Blue, glad you not only got in a good ride, but also given access to trails with more safety.


Spoke with R about dealing with closing costs and what we think we might be able to come up with towards it which would consist of a month's rent at home and barn to equal about $2000. Then maybe a signature loan from credit union to help get closer.

He offered to let me move the horses there now to relieve boarding costs this month and next to help us more. I'm paid up til the 15th so I think we will do that at that time. All he asked was we provide hay and feed for them to drop in the mornings. I will still go out in the evening to feed and spend time with them. We are planning to get together Sunday after church to see all of the place so I'll try to get pictures to share as best as possible. Don't want to capture to much of their privacy.


----------



## Freebird

corgi said:


> Excuse me for one minute. I just need to vent for a moment about work.
> 
> #%+$&
> 
> Insert scream of frustration here:
> 
> Ugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok. I feel slightly better. The way this day is going is making me wish I had some corn growing at my house...or out in the parking lot. :twisted:


What is it about work today? I'm right there screaming and banging my head against the wall. I *hate* drama. Hate hate hate it, and when one person affects the whole entire rest of the staff... uggghhhhhh :twisted:


----------



## corgi

Freebird, sorry you are dealing with it too.

I hate conflict. I hate drama. And I really hate being drawn into it. I hate it when people say I told them they could do something when I didn't. (I am a supervisor) 
Luckily, I have emails that back up my story. This is the 2nd time I have dealt with something like this, this week...and it is only Wednesday!


----------



## Roadyy

UGGG Ladona messed up my post. lol 


Hope all bad issues get worked out.


----------



## Blue

Corgi and Freebird, really sorry you're having drama at work. I hate that! Drama, drama, drama. Life has enough without creating it.

The full moon is on the way out so maybe things will calm.

I have to work this afternoon at 4 so now I'm a little worried about going in!:lol:

Roadyy, thats great news. Things are coming together.


----------



## Roadyy

Got to looking on Google map at some of the back roads around R's place and found a loop that would give me 6.5 miles round trip. I could come home from work and ride one a day to get their exercise and bank some miles in to boot. Then do some ponying while Amber rides Rowdy to get them all some exercise together. Of course I would go every other day to spend time with Reba too. Which is only 15 miles from R's place.

Just have to get all the roads cleared to signing day. To keep my feet planted I am keeping in mind that it is a 20 year old home and may not pass inspection. Doubtful with how well they keep house, but still something to keep me from getting all in just yet.


----------



## Blue

Lots of positive energy Roadyy! 20 years isn't that old


----------



## Freebird

corgi said:


> Freebird, sorry you are dealing with it too.
> 
> I hate conflict. I hate drama. And I really hate being drawn into it. I hate it when people say I told them they could do something when I didn't. (I am a supervisor)
> Luckily, I have emails that back up my story. This is the 2nd time I have dealt with something like this, this week...and it is only Wednesday!


Good you have docu to back it up. I'm btwn a rock & hard place w mine - long story. #juniorhighdrama #aren'tweadults (oop, hashtagged the wrong kinda app!) :rofl:


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Corgi and Freebird, really sorry you're having drama at work. I hate that! Drama, drama, drama. Life has enough without creating it.
> 
> The full moon is on the way out so maybe things will calm.
> 
> I have to work this afternoon at 4 so now I'm a little worried about going in!:lol:



Thank goodness! It has been a beautiful moon, but a crazy-maker for sure!

Good luck this afternoon! :-D


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Got to looking on Google map at some of the back roads around R's place and found a loop that would give me 6.5 miles round trip. I could come home from work and ride one a day to get their exercise and bank some miles in to boot. Then do some ponying while Amber rides Rowdy to get them all some exercise together. Of course I would go every other day to spend time with Reba too. Which is only 15 miles from R's place.
> 
> Just have to get all the roads cleared to signing day. To keep my feet planted I am keeping in mind that it is a 20 year old home and may not pass inspection. Doubtful with how well they keep house, but still something to keep me from getting all in just yet.


That sounds perfect! 20 isn't bad for a house - positive thinking!!


----------



## ellen hays

Worked on going thru sister's personal papers this a.m.. Kinda thru me for a loop. Made some calls and took care of business. Was not good for me mentally. Hoed my garden and dug some tators. Went to get chicken vituals and came home. Needed some comfort food. Going over board on carbs, but what the heck. Coconut oil, is wonderful. Sauteed onions, tators and then cooked ground round. Will really go overboard with rotini noodles. Then, when I am full will go and let my girls out to get some free ranging in. Tomorrow will be better. Bogged down with much emotions and am blessed at the same time. God never overloads. Just have to chill to see the blessings. I hope all unpleasant things will be resolved for you guys. Life is full of pitfalls, don't let em thro ya. You are can do peoples.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Oh my goodness, didn't mention the cream cheese and butter. Totally comfort food. Yeah!!!! going out the door to let my girls out. Look out bugs.:shock: Oh Yeah, and God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Ladona, I find screamers much more appealing than sweaters. Oh uhmm...move along folks. Nothing to see here.


I have a few very pretty & warm sweaters, but I save them for the winter months. I've never heard them scream, but they might next winter if I don't do something about my expanding waistline. I have a feeling that this refers to something else altogether, but can't quite wrap my head around it, since "memory is the second thing to go". Gosh..can't recall what I was trying to remember...:shock::lol::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Freebird, sorry you are dealing with it too.
> 
> I hate conflict. I hate drama. And I really hate being drawn into it. I hate it when people say I told them they could do something when I didn't. (I am a supervisor)
> Luckily, I have emails that back up my story. This is the 2nd time I have dealt with something like this, this week...and it is only Wednesday!


That's just wrong. You're a supervisor & you have much bigger things to attend to than one person's drama. Very glad you have emails to prove what's needed to be proved. Gads..people!!:shock: I much prefer horses...dogs...cats...even Phantom's resident barn amphibian


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> Thank goodness! It has been a beautiful moon, but a crazy-maker for sure!
> 
> Good luck this afternoon! :-D


Got that right...the crazies erupted at work but luckily not inter-departmental or any other department, just residents:shock:The place I work in has changed so much in the last 4 years. Gets very wearing....


----------



## corgi

I didn't realize it was a full moon. That explains everything!!! On top of everything I dealt with today, one of my teachers quit right before I left for the day and now I have to try and replace her after all the school systems have already given out contracts. 

Rick, didn't mean to ruin your post. LOL. I have to admit you earned one of the few laughs I gave today.


----------



## tjtalon

As was reading the lotsa stuff for today, posted quote comments; was easier, w/out intent of hijacking.

As an aside, came across a quote recently. I thought of SueC, w/"incisive thoughts" & "cooking a delicious supper":

"It is perfectly possible to have incisive and original thoughts about the nature of humanity whilst cooking a delicious supper." 17th Century philosopher Sor Juana Ines de la Cruz.

I generally get incisive thoughts "whilst" trying to not cut off my thumb while slicing a tomato for an simple omelette: like, don't slice your thumb, that will HURT. Lol!

That's my evening contribution, being the middle of my work week. I have Sun-Mon off, work Tues, have Wed-Thurs off to transition into something quite odd for the duration of training a replacement for that shift that has yet to be hired. One day at a time!

Goodnight & later. Blue, happy you got in a good ride. Rick, I hope that this place is THE place. Ellen your garden sounds really nice & the lilies are beautiful. HP, I can't go back a page to see what you said about Nike specifically (since would disappear this post) but, I know it was good & he is getting the benefit of your goodness, as much as you can do it.

Nicker, I trust last school day wound up well; bet there was some tears & lotsa hugs in there.

Felt like doing a pic & have no new ones at present, so did this one (that I have done before, when HP first got Nike).

True then, true now!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> OK MR. I am trying to figure out what you do for a living that you play in sticky syrup all day.....................





tjtalon said:


> Something like explains the usefulness of a well tended corn patch:rofl:


 No I wish I was involved in the production of fine spirits.
Just soda for me.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> No I wish I was involved in the production of fine spirits.
> Just soda for me.


It is better to mix the spirits with soda anyway..........


----------



## Happy Place

Pics of Nike from today.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, wow, there's a lot happening on the forum - I read through several pages trying to get caught up.
I'm very sorry to have read about your friend CaCowgirl. That's how I ended up "back in horses" - I just had my 5 year cancer diagnosis birthday. It was a lousy, painful, long fight.......So, I told myself...a horse it shall be!!!

BLUE, I was sorry also to read about your Uncle-in-law's recent diagnosis. Miracles happen everyday. Is he getting treatment? Things can and do turn-around!!! You have had a horrible week. 
And I'm anxious to hear if you've loaded your mare since the divider tried to "eat" her. Think she'll be ok loading again?

FREEBIRD - I love your yearling stories. A VERY (very) long time ago, my husband and I raised two youngsters....every day is fun, and it's like having a real baby, every day is fresh. Oh, and I am so glad you asked about the "carrot game".  I was wondering the very same thing.

CORGI - Really? A teacher just "up and quit"? Amazing! What happened to professionalism? I live in a pretty small community, a teacher would be hard-pressed to ever be hired again, after doing something like that.

NICKERMAKER - I am jealous you are already on Summer Vacation - I am not far behind you, another couple of weeks, and it'll be "ride-city" for this gal.

ROADYY - glad the house purchase is coming together, your aerial picture-posts were pretty cool to look at. And it's great they are letting you move your horses in early? Are you the one that just adopted the cool Reba mare? (I'm still trying to remember which member is with which horse...sorry if I have you mixed up).

Dear new friends, this is such a wonderful part of my day. I really look forward to reading what everyone has posted. And I must say, I'm a bit envious of those who live close enough to meet and even ride/camp together. What FUN !!!

TTYS


----------



## Happy Place

I know it's sort of a funny angle, but does his belly look big? I am wondering if he needs another round of wormer. I will speak to farmer tomorrow about it. Good news on the feed. Wife will pay for Nike's feed. While I was grooming, I played with the lead, draping it over his back, coiling it on his head as he grazed and sliding it around his legs. He could not care less!

Two more days of work. woohooo


----------



## Freebird

No yearling work for me today, but it was a good day at the Rescue... minus literally getting sh** slopped all down the front of my shirt & one arm. One of the Blindies got super excited when I brought grain into his run - which is literally a swamp due to yet another inch plus of rain today. He kicked up his back legs a little & sluuurrrppp down they went, into the slurry of, well, mud, rainwater, poop, etc. And I got full on splashed. Two young girls were watching (they volunteer with their mom), ages 7 & 11... they both yelled EEEWWW GROSSS ICCCKKKYYYY. All I could do was laugh, because I was thinking the exact same thing. So, today was figuratively and literally the sh**s... :-D

I think I'll crash early tonight. New day tomorrow. Moon and mood be danged. Night y'all, rest well.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Worked on going thru sister's personal papers this a.m.. Kinda thru me for a loop. Made some calls and took care of business. Was not good for me mentally. Hoed my garden and dug some tators. Went to get chicken vituals and came home. Needed some comfort food. Going over board on carbs, but what the heck. Coconut oil, is wonderful. Sauteed onions, tators and then cooked ground round. Will really go overboard with rotini noodles. Then, when I am full will go and let my girls out to get some free ranging in. Tomorrow will be better. Bogged down with much emotions and am blessed at the same time. God never overloads. Just have to chill to see the blessings. I hope all unpleasant things will be resolved for you guys. Life is full of pitfalls, don't let em thro ya. You are can do peoples.:thumbsup:


Hey, comfort food rocks! (And sounds quite delicious). 

Each day for the next year will bring new "firsts" and things to get done. You're doing exactly the right things, especially the part where you're taking care of *you* afterward. I love that "you just have to chill to see all the blessings". I may steal that!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Blue the place with the screened front porch was a rental we were looking to get in for a year to save up. They have been out of contact for a week now so we washed our hands of that deal. My friend has a 1300 sq ft 3/2 double wide o 3 acres set up for his 4 arabs with a barn for $55K. We have decided to move forward after that since in reality it will leave us with much greater financial freedom. We could almost double the payments on a 15 year mortgage and have it paid off in 7 years while still having money to enjoy life.
> 
> Here is the close up layout of the property.
> 
> View attachment 649690
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see highway 77 just at the left of the screen. A mile up that and hwy 20 cuts across which is only 4 miles to the trail head I have ridden several times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 649698


Holy Moly Roadyy! 55K? Jump on that deal, that price is almost free. If you change your mind, let me know, I'd be happy to take that place off the market :wink:

To those that have had the Shiitake days lately, all I can say is DITTO :evil: I am sooooooooo tired of 14+ hr days. Then busting my tail to take care of my patients and then have a family member tell the MD that the nurse never came in the room and I get my HINEY CHEWED OUT when actually I was checking on them EVERY HOUR and spent I don't know how much time EXPLAINING EVERY LITTLE DETAIL to THE FAMILY. :evil: Too many Japanese mushrooms today. I have fungus overload. *sigh*


----------



## Blue

Holy Moly! I'm glad today is over! People! You're right, I like animals way better

The store is supposed to close at 8. The sign is posted. Can;t miss it. A family comes strolling in at 7:55. I could just tell they were "shopping". Ugh! By that time we've all been on our feet all day and smiling til our cheeks hurt. I was patient until about 7:58 then strolled to the aisle they were on and asked if I could help them find something. These people were …… rude. (shudder) The man says he is looking for breast milk. Excuse me? Are you actually needing milk replacer or are you making a joke? He just smirks and his wife is chuckling and their daughter looked like she wanted to crawl in a hole. So I said that I was just trying to help them find what they need as we're closing in 2 minutes. And this guy says, Well I guess you have to stay open as long as we're here, right? :evil: I just kinda stared at him for a few seconds and kinda shook my head and walked away. They did manage to "stroll" their way toward the front to check out. Seriously! What's wrong with people?! 

I'm home now and safe with my little glass of wine and some cheese.

*Freebird*, :rofl: I've had that happen. It's disgusting and hilarious all at the same time.

*Topper*, Uncle in law isn't getting treatment. From what I'm told his case is extremely advanced and after the death of his son last Thanksgiving he just gave up. He's in his early 80's and tired so has chosen to "go". So sad, but I understand too.

Yes, I did load that mare this morning. She can be such a good girl when she feels like it. She walked right up to the trailer, snorted, looked at me and said well ok, if you think it's ok, and stepped right in. We had a very nice ride. 

*Happy*, Nike looks better! Yes, a bit of a belly, but how many doses of wormer has he had? Honestly he doesn't look wormy to me, but needing exercise. Great news about the wife buying feed. How's the hair around his croup area? Is it smooth or rough and jagged? Does he have watery eyes? I only worm mine when they get watery eyes and their croup and dock hair takes on a rough feel. 

Remember, his digestion needs to catch on to the new program too. It would be perfect if you had the time to just walk him for a bit every day.

Well, it's late and I'm tired so I'm going to go watch some tv for a bit then go to bed.

:wave:


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> My dually is starting to slip in O/D, the AC compressor will not stay engaged even with plenty of coolant charge, the front end is worn out and rattles at every bump, the rear end still vibrates above 65 to the point it feels like it will blow up and the seat belt light wont go off.
> 
> For a moment there I could have sworn you had met SWMBO
> 
> I know get in the corner.


----------



## SueC

Sorry...but could someone explain the corn thing to me? 

Either it's a cultural thing, or I missed something here...


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> Sorry...but could someone explain the corn thing to me?
> 
> Either it's a cultural thing, or I missed something here...


Sue, corn is referring to whiskey....I believe MR's preferred choice is Crown Royal. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

Having horse withdraw! :shock: Haven't seen my two since MOnday! Eek! That's too long for me!
Attended grauation last night. So glad I go to those....totally hits home he reason why I d what I do. Some classes you tend to love more than others. This was one of those, and to have a HS student come up and give you a hug after al these years and tell you thy loved your class....it makes all the hard work worth it. 

Today we just turn our things in and clean our rooms. I suspect most everyone wil be gone early.....except me. I have so much cleaning to do. :-( I don't know when these people pull theseselves together.....OH yea, when I am teaching and they place their kids in front of a computer...that's when. :evil: Pet peeve of mine.

Corgi: Yep, the end of the year brings out the nasties. That is why I love animals too....and glad I can 'close my door' to the adults.:wink:

Roaddy, happy for you that things are panning out.

Topper: so happy for you! 5 years free of cancer I suspect? Congratulations!! 

I know I missed things, but gotta get my day rolling!

This is my Friday TJ! :wink:

WooHoo! It's starting to hit me.....summer!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sue, corn is referring to whiskey....I believe MR's preferred choice is Crown Royal. :wink:


Ah!  Thank you kindly, NM71, for enlightening me on this matter! And have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.

Freebird, I am the one who is lucky enough to have Reba and looking forward making another trip out to see her again.

MN17, glad your school year is coming to a close and summer is in your front pocket now.

Ladona, I had hoped you would enjoy a wrinkle in the corner of the mouth from that. Figured you could use it.


HP, he looks like he has a hay belly and just needs worked. The rest of him looks to be in the same level as our Doc. I took some pics of him last night to share this morning as he is really starting to come along with his weight gain.





























Took DD over to paint some more on the fence as the owner bought more paint. They even came out too spray us down with repellent from the "no see'ums". After looking at home much of the paint the fence is soaking up they offered to up the pay since it is turning into more work than previously thought.

I refused and explained that this is a great learning experience for her. Never to underestimate how much work goes into doing a good job. No matter what the pay always take pride in your work and the finished product will be your bonus.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I will let you know if it doesn't work out for us, but really don't see why it wouldn't at this time. 

Just to put it into perspective, this is how far it is from the campsite I ride out into all those trails in Ecofina Water management Area. Some where around 100 miles of trails.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy "Friday" Nicker! Hope the last goes fast & good for you..then...out of the door! Have a fun mother/daughter day tomorrow. Bet your horses miss you too!

Rick, Doc looks really nice! Good luck w/the new place.

HP, Nike just looks darned happy. Good to hear you're not booting the feed cost by yourself.

Certainly hope the Crummy Week Episodes are over for everyone now. Geez. had to have had something to do w/a full moon...

On to work in a bit. Tomorrow i work 12noon-8p, so might actually get some rest & a good long night's sleep tonight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, I will let you know if it doesn't work out for us, but really don't see why it wouldn't at this time.
> 
> Just to put it into perspective, this is how far it is from the campsite I ride out into all those trails in Ecofina Water management Area. Some where around 100 miles of trails.
> 
> View attachment 650242


Sweet deal! Y'all will be very happy with the place! 

The owner of the pasture I rent asks me about once a year if I'd be interested in buying the place if they decide to sell. I always say yes, if I can afford it. Even just the pasture, if you are willing to split the property. The conversation never goes any further...:?


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks for the comments about Nike.
Blue his eyes are clear and his hair is smoothish around his croup. he still has some winter hair there but he is not rubbing his tail at all. He has only had the one wormer.

I'll start with some hand walking. I'd love to loung him a bit but I need to figure out how to keep Buster out of the way. The round pen isn't completely enclosed, so Buster wanders in when we are in there. He sticks pretty close to Nike most of the time. It's even hard to get pics without him photo bombing! I think Buster feels like Nike gets special treatment and more food (he does :wink and if Buster is close, he will get some too! Leelo usually hangs out with us too, but there was a new round bale yesterday, so she was best friends with that! I'll do a little tonight and let you know how it goes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The workers supposed to be coming today to finish the home protection, then we should be able to set a date to close on the refinancing. 

Back in my thirties, I remember the plan was to be debt free by the time I was 55. Now it looks like I'll be debt free in...um...well, not gonna happen :-(

Can't imagine putting in the 14+ hour days when I'm 70 with al the running and lifting we do. Need to think on solutions:think:


----------



## Roadyy

I will keep a look out for anything similar that comes up. If you aren't apposed to fixing a place up and making some money boarding then there is still that place on 20 with the run down dw and 16 stall barn on 15.5 acres. They are down to 99K on the sticker, but I bet it can be had for around $50K. The dw will need dragged out and replaced then all new fencing as well as several stalls needing new walls and doors. Electrical stolen as well as water heater and such. It will need a lot of work, but could be a decent second income once fixed back up. There used to be a beautiful fenced and lighted arena as you pulled in, but that fencing and lighting has been removed as well. You can still see the sand outline of where it was even with the sapling pines starting to grow all over it.


Only half of the big pasture on the right is in the 15.5, but the guy that owns the other half lives out of state and was letting the last owner use it to keep it taken care of. He has no desire to move here and do anything with it because he bought it thinking he could subdivide it and can't with the minimal restrictions that are on it.

The DW is completely uninhabitable. 


This is how it used to look.


----------



## Blue

Anita, we came to the same conclusion…. Not going to happen. Maybe the most we can hope for is minimal debt?

Happy, having only one dose of dewormer isn't so bad. If it was 30 days or more ago, it won't hurt to give him another dose and it may make you feel better. I forgot, have his teeth been done? I should go back and reread those posts, but the way we move along here, I'd never find it! O well, the point is, you're doing everything you can for him and he's loving it.


----------



## Roadyy

HP, is there enough of the round pen to run portions of Electric tape across to keep the others out? 

If you have access to some pallets then line them up to block the open section(s). Get some cheap gate hinges to connect the pallets together so you can swing one open like a gate. A rope should work to keep the other horses from opening the makeshift gate.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> I will keep a look out for anything similar that comes up. If you aren't apposed to fixing a place up and making some money boarding then there is still that place on 20 with the run down dw and 16 stall barn on 15.5 acres. They are down to 99K on the sticker, but I bet it can be had for around $50K.


Wow, property must be WAY less expensive where you are. We are looking at less than 5 acres, some with and some without barns, for no less than $250k here. We have a 2-year goal for an acreage. We will be mostly debt free, except my student loans that I will be paying on until I die, by then & hope to land a nice place where we can both still get to work relatively easily, have a couple horses and some chickens (and if hubs and youngest daughter get their way, a mini-pig.)


----------



## Roadyy

This is all 20 miles north of town and places that are either run down or old homes.

The 8.66 acres with 40x60 metal building converted half into living area half into storage as well as 24x60 4 stall barn, pond very established grass and arena was sold for $235,000.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I will keep a look out for anything similar that comes up. If you aren't apposed to fixing a place up and making some money boarding then there is still that place on 20 with the run down dw and 16 stall barn on 15.5 acres. They are down to 99K on the sticker, but I bet it can be had for around $50K. The dw will need dragged out and replaced then all new fencing as well as several stalls needing new walls and doors. Electrical stolen as well as water heater and such. It will need a lot of work, but could be a decent second income once fixed back up. There used to be a beautiful fenced and lighted arena as you pulled in, but that fencing and lighting has been removed as well. You can still see the sand outline of where it was even with the sapling pines starting to grow all over it.
> 
> 
> Only half of the big pasture on the right is in the 15.5, but the guy that owns the other half lives out of state and was letting the last owner use it to keep it taken care of. He has no desire to move here and do anything with it because he bought it thinking he could subdivide it and can't with the minimal restrictions that are on it.
> 
> The DW is completely uninhabitable.
> 
> 
> This is how it used to look.
> View attachment 650274


hmm. Very interesting. The set up looks very practical, something about square pastures appeals to me. 

I would remove old doublewide & replace with a hay/equipment shed. Convert part of barn to living quarters (if that is allowed in that area). Don't need or want 16 stalls. 

However, since my job is 200 miles away, can't have anything like that until I could retire. Possible boarding a few to cover my feed costs would be beneficial:wink:

I keep thinking would be nice to have a little piece of property somewhere near trails for weekend type vacation trips, with the plan to eventually retire on the property. Just room enough for 2-3 horses with shed cover. A place to park a motor home or singlewide with water & electricity to site. Wouldn't mind if there was a beach within reasonable drive. 

Has to be cheap so I can afford it, and sure would be nice to have someone in the area to keep an eye on things...:wink:

Why so many vacant/sale properties in the area?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, we came to the same conclusion…. Not going to happen. Maybe the most we can hope for is minimal debt?
> 
> Happy, having only one dose of dewormer isn't so bad. If it was 30 days or more ago, it won't hurt to give him another dose and it may make you feel better. I forgot, have his teeth been done? I should go back and reread those posts, but the way we move along here, I'd never find it! O well, the point is, you're doing everything you can for him and he's loving it.


Minimal debt, yeah that's what I was thinking. That or rent a room from my kid, maybe I could cook in exchange for a roof over my head 



Happy Place said:


> He has only had the one wormer.
> 
> I'll start with some hand walking. I'd love to loung him a bit but I need to figure out how to keep Buster out of the way. The round pen isn't completely enclosed, so Buster wanders in when we are in there. He sticks pretty close to Nike most of the time. It's even hard to get pics without him photo bombing! I think Buster feels like Nike gets special treatment and more food (he does :wink and if Buster is close, he will get some too! Leelo usually hangs out with us too, but there was a new round bale yesterday, so she was best friends with that! I'll do a little tonight and let you know how it goes.


Wouldn't hurt to worm him again, I always see a weight gain in my horses after a worming. 

Could you just tie the lunge line across the opening? Then do some free lunging, since the point is just to start working his muscles. 

Or possibly tie up Buster and Leelo at the round bale if it is in one of those metal rings.


----------



## Roadyy

That property was a foreclosure from a family feud where everyone wanted it, but no one wanted to pay to keep it.


There are a couple 3-5 acre lots for sale around that 17 acre farm I wanted. Horse community and next to 40,000 acres of trails with beaches within 25 miles.

I'm sure there are a few more closer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> That property was a foreclosure from a family feud where everyone wanted it, but no one wanted to pay to keep it.
> 
> 
> There are a couple 3-5 acre lots for sale around that 17 acre farm I wanted. Horse community and next to 40,000 acres of trails with beaches within 25 miles.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few more closer.


That sounds perfect! I had another thought, will text you about it.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> This is all 20 miles north of town and places that are either run down or old homes.
> 
> The 8.66 acres with 40x60 metal building converted half into living area half into storage as well as 24x60 4 stall barn, pond very established grass and arena was sold for $235,000.


That sounds more like our places - 10 to 15 miles out of town are $300k+, closer in, it's more like half a mil or higher.


----------



## Roadyy

Forget about anything with beach access on it. You better own the bank or 3. lol

Some of the nicer lake communities with 2 acres and 1800 sq ft home will run you $300K - $800K.

Beach house on 1/4 acre within walking distance runs about the same unless it is in undesirable neighborhood then between $150K - $250K.


----------



## Happy Place

We got lucky with our place. We have 5 acres (two of it is wetlands) and a 1500 sq ft house. Foreclosures in Michigan were crazy when we bought and we searched hard to find the right place. I am 5 minutes from 2 beaches and boat launches and about a 20 minute trailer ride to lots of different trails. The acreage next to me is owned by a neighbor but vacant and flat. It's too small to build on per code but perfect for us to add a polebarn and fencing! Right now the guy wants $60,000 for it. Way too high. We are biding our time, but we will buy eventually.

Nike got basic ivermectin about 40 days ago, so I could give him another dose. There are rails that need to be replaced in the round pen, all bought and sitting there, just not fixed. I want to get my DH to help me fix it up. I guess I could always put a loung line across the opening, but there are other spots open as well. I can't tie Buster. He just doesn't tie well. He has pulled fence posts out and broken cross rails! it's a challenging place with no stall or closed off areas to work in! Much better than no horse to work with, I will happily make do.


----------



## ellen hays

Freebird said:


> Hey, comfort food rocks! (And sounds quite delicious).
> 
> Each day for the next year will bring new "firsts" and things to get done. You're doing exactly the right things, especially the part where you're taking care of *you* afterward. I love that "you just have to chill to see all the blessings". I may steal that!


Thanx Freebird. The dish did turn out good. Maybe using coconut oil off set some of the bad calories. Today I am being totally bad and fixing cheese bread. Of course, must pile more cheese on it and got some really excellent buttermilk dressing to dunk it in. I called the gym yesterday to see what the summer specials were that they were advertising. Maybe I can head off the damage. I am blessed and know where the blessings come from. Not really deserving, but have a wonderful Father!!!!!

Thanx for the post. Had a bad day today when I ventured out to take care of things. Glad to be home and reading your post was comforting. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Hope u r having a good day

Blue I am hoping you are doing ok. I am so sorry about what happened with your family. Please take care. Not much anyone can say to make things better, but your are in my thoughts.:hug:

HP Nike looks like he is coming around. He is in good hands. Can't wait to see him in 6 months. 

Rick The property looks great and I love the access to an abundance of trails. I have a feeling if this works out, you will be trail riding a lot. 
Riding to the trails from home is a wonderful thing. Wish you well on this, looks great. 

Well, know I didn't cover all posts, but hope you all have a good night. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::clap::evil:

Wanna hear something funny? I have today off. Have to work tomorrow night and saturday night and Sunday morning. I was supposed to go see my son in Prescott this morning for breakfast. Didn't get to go last week and he was really looking forward to it. Had a nail appt at 1 this afternoon, but no problem. 

I told you that we had to put the excursion in the shop for a water pump, right? Well it was done so DIL gave me a ride to pick it up this morning and I decided to take that to Prescott. WELLLLLLLL…, got up the hill and BAM! Coolant spewing all over the place, needle buried in the red, all dash warning lights blinking! Yay! So I pull over and sure enough it's a little hot. 

I've only had this thing out of the shop for about 1/2 hour. So I call them. She has to put me on hold and we get disconnected. So I wait a bit and call back. Now I'm getting the old "All Circuits Are Busy" signal. WTH? So I call husband and yell at him . Tell him he needs to call them, cuz I can't. So I sit and wait. Finally "They" call me. We're really sorry where are you, we're sending a tow truck we're making this right, blah, blah, blah. Ok. So I sit for 2 hours waiting. In their defense, they really did keep in touch with me.

FINALLY get the **** thing back to the repair place. Really nice tow driver. Not the stereo type greasy guy at all. Need to write a letter about that. 

Had to have a friend pick me up and bring me home. Only about 18 miles out of her way and in the middle of her work day.

So "they" call me and say they're going to cover the tow bill (**** right) but the problem was the temp sensor. Ok. Wait. Stop. Why didn't they replace the sensor when they replaced the water pump? EVERYBODY knows that in the V10's you need to replace the temp sensors when you replace the water pump. Otherwise they won't sync. Not real clear why, but even I know this. I gave them husbands phone number and told them to call him. 

I just want the thing running well enough to trade it in. I don't want it. Didn't want it. Won't drive it. Ever.

I missed my appt and THAT tics me off. Can't get another one for a week cuz this girl is one of the few in our little valley this does a really good job. And speaks english. 

Too hot to ride and I'm too mad to do anything else.

I think I may have one or two glasses too many


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Blue what a horrible experience! It can only get better.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

I am so sorry for the sudden and unexpected event. *I am so sorry. *I know this seems so overwhelming. We love you and are so sorry. Love you. Please come back and talk to us.:huglease don't want you to be overwhelmed without support. We love you.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Can't imagine putting in the 14+ hour days when I'm 70 with al the running and lifting we do. Need to think on solutions:think:


Yeah...I'm looking at 12hr Sat-Suns. A benefit is there (3 days off), but yeah...something will have to change soon...70 is 9 yrs away.

On the sched note, as it's on my mind: (& never mind this month's weirdness, which will involve 12hr Sats-Suns, 8 hrs solo if not 12, because of the personnel issues):

I talked to Chief & offered to do the 12hr Sat-Sun thing (after this month's thing) if I can get Mon-Tues-Wed off instead of the always-has-been Tues-Wed-Thurs off (then I'd work 8 hrs Thurs-Fri, then the 12s). He & assistant chief are crunching that as we speak Chief has to hire another person, has to know NOW what hrs he can offer him/her).

Fingers crossed & prayers please. I've done that 12 hr weekend thing before, when I first started, so know what it entails. I talked to Janice this past Monday; only Mondays will work for her for my real lessons, as I posted some pages back.

But...if they can work this out, I can "die" on Sun nites, then get up & go to the horses (w/no time constraint to get home). 3 days for MY life.

Getting out of this job is a whole 'nother thing & is on the Altar, but now is what counts for now. I need that schedule, for me, for now, for the rest of summer & fall at least.

Chief knows this horse thing of mine is of paramount importance. Thanks in advance for the good thoughts:lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Good grief, Blue...no, that's not funny, that's quite enough for you. Hope your husband gave them a hard time; even I know you have to replace the sensor & I've never owned a vehicle of that sort.

Hope you get a good sleep & an ice pack on your head in the morning. Enuff is enuff!! So says me...!


----------



## Blue

Thank you! I know I'm blessed and that all things happen for a reason. Just so frustrating!

TJ, hang in there. We worry about you all the time, but especially on your solo shifts. Please be careful.

Appraisal came back low. Pretty concerned about that as I feel it shouldn't have, but can't say anything until we get a copy. In the meantime, the bank has alternative choices that aren't necessarily all that bad, just would be no excess cash for us. Is that bad? Again, all things happen for a reason. We'll see what comes of this.

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue;7546442
TJ said:


> Thanks. This job/the place (huge) has gotten weird. My gun is clean, of course, but dusty in my holster. Would very much to not ever have it suddenly unholstered, dust & all. We have body cams now & cams on the patrol vehicles:shock:I just ever wanted to just help people, I'm no cop:-|


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> We got lucky with our place. We have 5 acres (two of it is wetlands) and a 1500 sq ft house. Foreclosures in Michigan were crazy when we bought and we searched hard to find the right place. I am 5 minutes from 2 beaches and boat launches and about a 20 minute trailer ride to lots of different trails. The acreage next to me is owned by a neighbor but vacant and flat. It's too small to build on per code but perfect for us to add a polebarn and fencing! Right now the guy wants $60,000 for it. Way too high. We are biding our time, but we will buy eventually.
> 
> Nike got basic ivermectin about 40 days ago, so I could give him another dose. There are rails that need to be replaced in the round pen, all bought and sitting there, just not fixed. I want to get my DH to help me fix it up. I guess I could always put a loung line across the opening, but there are other spots open as well. I can't tie Buster. He just doesn't tie well. He has pulled fence posts out and broken cross rails! it's a challenging place with no stall or closed off areas to work in! Much better than no horse to work with, I will happily make do.


Your place sounds like a dream come true. I have been up to Michigan several times and the lakes are so nice and clean. I love it, especially in August when the cherries are ripe! 

How do you feel about visitors puting up a tent on your lawn? 

I'd worm him again.



Blue said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::clap::evil:
> 
> Wanna hear something funny? I have today off. Have to work tomorrow night and saturday night and Sunday morning. I was supposed to go see my son in Prescott this morning for breakfast. Didn't get to go last week and he was really looking forward to it. Had a nail appt at 1 this afternoon, but no problem.
> 
> I told you that we had to put the excursion in the shop for a water pump, right? Well it was done so DIL gave me a ride to pick it up this morning and I decided to take that to Prescott. WELLLLLLLL…, got up the hill and BAM! Coolant spewing all over the place, needle buried in the red, all dash warning lights blinking! Yay! So I pull over and sure enough it's a little hot.
> 
> I've only had this thing out of the shop for about 1/2 hour. So I call them. She has to put me on hold and we get disconnected. So I wait a bit and call back. Now I'm getting the old "All Circuits Are Busy" signal. WTH? So I call husband and yell at him . Tell him he needs to call them, cuz I can't. So I sit and wait. Finally "They" call me. We're really sorry where are you, we're sending a tow truck we're making this right, blah, blah, blah. Ok. So I sit for 2 hours waiting. In their defense, they really did keep in touch with me.
> 
> FINALLY get the **** thing back to the repair place. Really nice tow driver. Not the stereo type greasy guy at all. Need to write a letter about that.
> 
> Had to have a friend pick me up and bring me home. Only about 18 miles out of her way and in the middle of her work day.
> 
> So "they" call me and say they're going to cover the tow bill (**** right) but the problem was the temp sensor. Ok. Wait. Stop. Why didn't they replace the sensor when they replaced the water pump? EVERYBODY knows that in the V10's you need to replace the temp sensors when you replace the water pump. Otherwise they won't sync. Not real clear why, but even I know this. I gave them husbands phone number and told them to call him.
> 
> I just want the thing running well enough to trade it in. I don't want it. Didn't want it. Won't drive it. Ever.
> 
> I missed my appt and THAT tics me off. Can't get another one for a week cuz this girl is one of the few in our little valley this does a really good job. And speaks english.
> 
> Too hot to ride and I'm too mad to do anything else.
> 
> I think I may have one or two glasses too many


Holy Moly! I'd shoot that darn thing!!! :twisted::twisted::twisted:

Sorry you had such a rotten day. Hoping for a perfect tomorrow for you!



tjtalon said:


> Yeah...I'm looking at 12hr Sat-Suns. A benefit is there (3 days off), but yeah...something will have to change soon...70 is 9 yrs away.
> 
> On the sched note, as it's on my mind: (& never mind this month's weirdness, which will involve 12hr Sats-Suns, 8 hrs solo if not 12, because of the personnel issues):
> 
> I talked to Chief & offered to do the 12hr Sat-Sun thing (after this month's thing) if I can get Mon-Tues-Wed off instead of the always-has-been Tues-Wed-Thurs off (then I'd work 8 hrs Thurs-Fri, then the 12s). He & assistant chief are crunching that as we speak Chief has to hire another person, has to know NOW what hrs he can offer him/her).
> 
> Fingers crossed & prayers please. I've done that 12 hr weekend thing before, when I first started, so know what it entails. I talked to Janice this past Monday; only Mondays will work for her for my real lessons, as I posted some pages back.
> 
> But...if they can work this out, I can "die" on Sun nites, then get up & go to the horses (w/no time constraint to get home). 3 days for MY life.
> 
> Getting out of this job is a whole 'nother thing & is on the Altar, but now is what counts for now. I need that schedule, for me, for now, for the rest of summer & fall at least.
> 
> Chief knows this horse thing of mine is of paramount importance. Thanks in advance for the good thoughts:lol:


Got fingers and toes crossed for you!! You are overdue for a schedule that lets you do what you love, and the chief needs to have some consideration for you. 

I always wondered why they would jack your hours around to make new hires happy; then they don't stay anyway. But maybe I got it mixed up...


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Thanks. This job/the place (huge) has gotten weird. My gun is clean, of course, but dusty in my holster. Would very much to not ever have it suddenly unholstered, dust & all. We have body cams now & cams on the patrol vehicles:shock:I just ever wanted to just help people, I'm no cop:-|


Very true, just there to help. But one thing among many I learned while on the S & R posse was that uniform = target. I'm getting maudlin now I know, but I've had just about enough "surprises".


----------



## Happy Place

Anita Come on up! I have 2 horse campgrounds with 30-45 minutes of me. I have a spare room too, no need to tent it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Anita Come on up! I have 2 horse campgrounds with 30-45 minutes of me. I have a spare room too, no need to tent it!


*You are living the dream for sure!!* 

Get Nike fit and well and you will have it all; job, home and horse!! 

I wonder how my horses would feel about a two day trailer trip? It was 9 hours to bring my chivas home from Lexington, KY (I drive slow with horses). 

Probably will have to stay a dream, but one never knows, I might just take you up on that offer one day...


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::clap::evil:
> 
> Wanna hear something funny? I have today off. Have to work tomorrow night and saturday night and Sunday morning. I was supposed to go see my son in Prescott this morning for breakfast. Didn't get to go last week and he was really looking forward to it. Had a nail appt at 1 this afternoon, but no problem.
> 
> I told you that we had to put the excursion in the shop for a water pump, right? Well it was done so DIL gave me a ride to pick it up this morning and I decided to take that to Prescott. WELLLLLLLL…, got up the hill and BAM! Coolant spewing all over the place, needle buried in the red, all dash warning lights blinking! Yay! So I pull over and sure enough it's a little hot.
> 
> I've only had this thing out of the shop for about 1/2 hour. So I call them. She has to put me on hold and we get disconnected. So I wait a bit and call back. Now I'm getting the old "All Circuits Are Busy" signal. WTH? So I call husband and yell at him . Tell him he needs to call them, cuz I can't. So I sit and wait. Finally "They" call me. We're really sorry where are you, we're sending a tow truck we're making this right, blah, blah, blah. Ok. So I sit for 2 hours waiting. In their defense, they really did keep in touch with me.
> 
> FINALLY get the **** thing back to the repair place. Really nice tow driver. Not the stereo type greasy guy at all. Need to write a letter about that.
> 
> Had to have a friend pick me up and bring me home. Only about 18 miles out of her way and in the middle of her work day.
> 
> So "they" call me and say they're going to cover the tow bill (**** right) but the problem was the temp sensor. Ok. Wait. Stop. Why didn't they replace the sensor when they replaced the water pump? EVERYBODY knows that in the V10's you need to replace the temp sensors when you replace the water pump. Otherwise they won't sync. Not real clear why, but even I know this. I gave them husbands phone number and told them to call him.
> 
> I just want the thing running well enough to trade it in. I don't want it. Didn't want it. Won't drive it. Ever.
> 
> I missed my appt and THAT tics me off. Can't get another one for a week cuz this girl is one of the few in our little valley this does a really good job. And speaks english.
> 
> Too hot to ride and I'm too mad to do anything else.
> 
> I think I may have one or two glasses too many



That calls for a bottle or two... :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Thank you! I know I'm blessed and that all things happen for a reason. Just so frustrating!
> 
> TJ, hang in there. We worry about you all the time, but especially on your solo shifts. Please be careful.
> 
> Appraisal came back low. Pretty concerned about that as I feel it shouldn't have, but can't say anything until we get a copy. In the meantime, the bank has alternative choices that aren't necessarily all that bad, just would be no excess cash for us. Is that bad? Again, all things happen for a reason. We'll see what comes of this.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.


Sorry to hear of the low appraisal, I was hoping yours would be good enough for everything you wanted. 

Mine was low too, even lower than the tax assessment value, so the economy must be worse than we know.

I tried to discuss mine, no deal. The appraiser won't talk to me at all. Apparently against the law.


----------



## Celeste

It is unfortunate that property really is worth less than it was a few years ago. Unless of course you are buying. Then it is good because you can get a deal.


----------



## Koolio

Hello! Boy, it's hard to keep up around here!

Blue - I am sorry about your crummy day, low appraisals and unhealthy relative. I hope you get lots of horse therapy in to get you by these rough spots.

Roaddy - best of luck on finding the right property. It seems prices vary erratically there! Here you can't touch a 3 bedroom home for much less than $400k. One that is out of the city with any amount of acreage attached is starting at over $500k. We haven't felt the downturn in oil prices much yet...

Nicker - so exciting that the school year is over! Do you have summer plans?

HappyPlace - are you finished for the year yet? Congratulations on your new job! Nike is looking better. It sounds like it might be worth going to farmers place with a hammer and some nails to make that round one useable. If the boards are there, you wouldn't have to invest much more than sweat equity.

TJ - I hope you get the shifts you want at work that leave your horse Monday's open for you. It sounds like your chief is supportive and understanding and will do what he can for you.

Stan - good to see you still have your sense of humour. 😈

Ellen. - good to see you around. How is the new horse doing?

Anita - how are your dogs doing?

I am finished work for the summer at the end of June. I am still owed some days from spring break so I will have Friday's off for the rest of the month. I'm looking forward to summer!

Tomorrow, I work a half day and then have the vet coming to check Sally. She has been crazy hormonal and is showing weakness in her back leg, somewhere up high. I suspect she may have an egg that hasn't ruptured from the ovary, or possibly an ovarian tumour of some kind. Right now, she isn't sound enough or sane enough to do anything with, so I really hope the vet can offer some solutions. I'll have the vet do a quick check of everyone's teeth while she is here so I know who to take in for a float. She will also pull some blood work on Sam to check his cortisol levels to see if we need to adjust the dosage of his Cushings meds. 
Lucy is doing well and growing like a weed. It is hard to get pics of a moving target. . Hemi has come up lame this week on his front leg, so I may have him back to the dog vet tomorrow. I'll give him one more night to see if he is improving, but have a tentative appointment scheduled. It could be an expensive afternoon. 😧
DD is riding in a local eventing competition this weekend with Himmy (Cheeky Pony), so I hope to go watch her ride. I am also taking Lucy to a local dog show for socialization and to see her breeder and siblings. It is going to be another busy weekend!
I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A quick good morning pop in! 

:wave: HI to everyone! This place moves FAST!

Today is my mini trip WEST to celebrate the end of the year!  My DH is laughing at me....said it's so typical of me....most of my colleagues would be meeting up at the winery, but nope, I load up my two furry friends, mother and off we go.  Yep, that's me!

I"m super excited. This is the same trip I was to take Sunday with the 'ladies' where I was nervous and we got rained out. Totally different emotions today! :wink: Says something doesn't it.

OK, gotta run. 

Happy Friday all!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne;7546498
I always wondered why they would jack your hours around to make new hires happy; then they don't stay anyway. But maybe I got it mixed up...[/QUOTE said:


> AA, what it is is bare-bones staffing while someone is found to be hired, then training schedule (a month at least...& like right now, can't pop the new girl for nites onto nites to train; she has to be trained during busy hours to know what goes on...since tons of stuff never happens in the middle of the night). It all takes time & yes, then they leave & it starts all over again:shock: This time it was 3 people basically at the same time, so it's been rough (not just on me). But, as way senior officer, I can request, like at present, what I need & want....& hope it works out:-|


----------



## tjtalon

Have fun today, Nicker!! Yeah, sounds like way more fun than sitting at the winery (or is that "whinery"?!)


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.

Blue, very sorry the mechanics didn't replace the sensor with the pump, but darn glad the horses weren't on the hook when it happened. Hope it gets figured out soon and you can get it traded before fatal damage happens. 

Hopefully whatever ya'll decide from the low bid works out for the best.


Tracey, praying the animals come out of this vet visits well and DD has a good showing. If you get to go can you snap a couple of pics of the event?
Property here is based on which side of the bridge you live on. There is Hathaway Bridge that separates Panama City from Panama City Beach. There are some cheaper properties on that side, but they either need a lot of work or in a really bad section.


TJ, hope the shifts work out and someone actually wanting that kind of job comes in. Good luck on your 3 day weekend.


AA, sorry to hear about your low appraisal as well. Did the report come in before the work you just had done or after? I know the workers just finished yesterday so curious if that will adjust the number if it was before.


MN17, I hope you bring back lots of pictures of the trails ride for us to enjoy.


I am going to Ms this weekend to pick up my pick up from mom and suppose to ride in with either my cousin tomorrow evening or his wife and daughters this evening. Still waiting to see which.

Suppose to do a trail ride next Saturday and figured if things work out right then I can just take the boys straight to R's place after the ride and rid myself of the boarding fees. So much running through the noggin these days the closer we get, but I am no longer stressing about it the way I was. Finally starting to get the knack of leaving it in God's hands to work out what he already worked out. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Well...I've been worrying whether or not to share this, as everyone has had such huge troubles lately & don't want to add to anyone's burden by having you'all worry about me, but...

I have a tiny little splinter in my thumb. 


(RUNNING AWAY VERY FAST before I get thumped on the head...or shot....)!!

Everyone have a wonderful day......really hoping so for all.....!


----------



## Roadyy

Breaks out machete, comere you jack wagon I'll cut the infected part out!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Breaks out machete, comere you jack wagon I'll cut the infected part out!


:shock::hide::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I guess Ill dig some tators today, hoe corn, cut grass, and pull up some t posts so I can bush hog. May get to the house sometimes. Summer time is for outside stuff. I am a much better housekeeper in the winter when all them outdoor chores disappear. I think bout just me and all this stuff and am thankful I have the good health and ability to do it. I guess that is one reason downsizing seems like a wise decision sometimes. Now that I am the only one left of my family, I feel small and insignificant. My inlaws will help, but they have so much on them my adding anything would be the 'straw that broke the camel's back.' 

Koolio You asked about Angel in your post. 

I am going to tell yall the other part of what has been going on. I have really been trying to think in a practical manner because of being alone and having everything on me. Angel had a problem of doing 180s when she got unnerved. I think the red flag went up one day when she got scared did a 180 and bolted. Maybe I could have dealt with that at 40 or younger and maybe even 50, but not now.. I considered keeping her until one day I had her in the barnyard and was trying to get on her. As long as there is a horse on the place, the desire to ride is going to be there. I finally quit whining about not riding and just decided to accept it as the best decision. K helped me find a lady in TN that had a big farm that would take Angel. My main fear was that she would end up in the kill pen. Angel is safe where she is and has someone that is a much better rider than me. Angel also has other horses. I am convinced that it is much better for most horses to have other horses. There are those that seem to do fine without, but Angel wasn't one of those.

When my sister passed away, I had to deal with that and the horse thing just went on the back burner. Still catch myself wanting to go to horse ads until I think of the 3 horses in the past 3 years. I have a picture of my grandfather on his calvary mount and try to think of how it was for him to finally admit it was time to give up riding. Doesn't seem like much to live for. Joining a gym to maybe try to fill that empty space.

Sorry about getting so serious this a.m., but felt it was time to talk about it. My horse fix will have to be coming here and enjoying your equine adventures. So, keep em coming.

Have a good day. Ride every chance you get. It is a blessing.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Breaks out machete, comere you jack wagon I'll cut the infected part out!


Thanx Rick, needed a good heehaw.:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I am sorry Angel didn't work out for you. Was there a place nearby that you could go and take some riding lessons? Maybe that is a good option right now to keep you involved with horses and riding and to build confidence. We don't always have to own a horse to enjoy one.

TJ - I am a self ordained doktor, so come on up and I'll amputate that sliver. :lol:

Nicker - enjoy your day!


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, when I do come up that way to ride you better believe I will have a mount for you that you will enjoy riding along with us. He aint no gaited fellow, but I'll bet you dismount with a smile that will last a month.

I am glad you are able to look at the situation and accept her moving on as the best. I am also very glad you did it before something terrible happened. I would hate to get kicked out of hospital for scolding a friend that was still unconscious from meds. I sure wouldn't be brave enough to do it while you were awake. I aint no jack wagon....hahahaha


----------



## Happy Place

TJ did you get that splinter at work? I know you must be in terrible pain. It can be quite debilitating! I think workers comp is in order :rofl:

Ellen- I am sorry about Angel. I wish you would not give up entirely. There are older horses out there that need love and attention. If you look, you can find a school horse or trail horse. I know you said there aren't many lesson places near you because of liability. Don't give up what you love.

If I could, I would fix that round pen up myself. It's not made of flat boards, but from poles. I'm not sure what hardware I would use to fasten them. DH has been so tired and sore from his work that he has no energy by the time he gets home. It's a busy time of year for him.

Today is my last day of work! Joining the gym, getting my gardens put right and spending Nike time is on the agenda!


----------



## Blue

TJ and Roadyy, thank you for the laugh! I sure needed that. TJ, be very, very careful. It's those tiny splinters that turn into festering, smelly gangrene!

Ellen, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. You obviously put a lot of thought into this and came to the best solution for you and Angel. Now you can relax and enjoy your girls. Perhaps sometime in the future you may feel like a few riding lessons.

Going to put a situation to you all and see what you think. The bank called yesterday afternoon telling me that since the appraisal came in low we couldn't do the Equity line refi like we wanted. Sadly there's not enough leeway to satisfy the new fed regs for equity lines. Whatever. But, she went on to tell me of another "product" they have that could probably benefit us.

CURRENTLY we have our first mortgage at 4.5% we've been paying on that for 13 years. We also have a second which is the home equity line that we pay prime + minimum. Only the interest is required monthly and when I can I try to add a couple hundred. (You know how that goes, right?) We've had that second for 10 years now and it matures this year which will lock in an interest rate and turn that into a regular mortgage. When that happens it will be crazy high.

What our bank can do for us is refi the entire package, first and second into one conventional mortgage with one payment. We would get an interest rate of 3.85% locked in for 5 years. After that it's adjusted to whatever the market is.

We already know that we're going to have to sell this place in 3 to 4 years in order to keep our property up north that we really want.

We're thinking this is a good deal as long as there's no early payoff penalty. It's a disappointment that we won;t get the equity loan, but that's not the end of the world. We won't have to pay points or fees as the bank absorbs all costs associated with this.

Am I missing any pitfalls? Is there something else I should be considering?


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - I am a self ordained doktor, so come on up and I'll amputate that sliver. :lol:


Might be safer than a machete...then again...maybe not:shock:


No, HP, I got it picking up 2 new wood blocks for my ankle-stretching exercises, so it's horse related. Maybe I can sue Janice:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Find a scaffolding company local to you and explain to them what you are doing and they have pipe hangers that you can use to connect them. I am pretty sure they are the same size as most panel tubing so they would work.

Actually if you can snap a picture of the panel then that would help with idea a great deal.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick thought while at work before it gets busy:

Ellen, what about getting a mini? That way you could have the care/feeding/grooming/horse companionship w/out worrying about riding (at home anyway...lessons somewhere seems like a great idea). Besides, if it was cart-broke, you could ride into town!


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen: sorry to hear that things didn't work out with Angel, but it sounds like you made the best choice for her and for you. please don't give up on the idea of horses.. just may need some time for the right one to make itself known. i wish you were closer. :hug:

Blue: that refi sounds like a workable plan, assuming no early payoff penalty. if you plan to be moving anyway, won't need to worry about the adjustable rate in future. do ask about possible closing costs on the new mortgage, that could be a catch depending on how your bank handles things..

Rick: fingers crossed on the property.. hope it has room for visiting trailers and their paddocks :wink:

MR: did anybody ever figure out your riddle about apostrophes? i know i sure couldn't.


I have been reading everyone's posts but haven't been feeling very social to post replies. Trying to adjust to the idea that Dream is retired has been a hard one--I sometimes cry just going out into the tack room (which is pretty ridiculous, but happening all the same). As if that isn't enough confusion, the universe has presented me with what is almost a too-good-to-be-true situation in terms of a young prospect and I have been all over the place about it. Going to see the horse this weekend and will see what the gut has to say about it..

Plan to ride this afternoon. Maybe some saddle time will be what I need to get myself straight.


:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

It has a nice open spot over to the right of the circle drive to backup to the tree line. I will make sure there is a paddock set up between there and the pole barn for visiting horses to relax and enjoy Southern Comfort. hmmm


I hope the new prospect has something to offer your gut in a good way. I hope Dream can enjoy a comfortable retired life.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Well...I've been worrying whether or not to share this, as everyone has had such huge troubles lately & don't want to add to anyone's burden by having you'all worry about me, but...
> 
> I have a tiny little splinter in my thumb.
> 
> 
> (RUNNING AWAY VERY FAST before I get thumped on the head...or shot....)!!
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful day......really hoping so for all.....!


TJ: I am so sorry to hear of your trauma! I know several really good surgeons so you don’t have to worry about going to that quack dokter, or Roadyy’s machete. Will get you air-lifted out so don’t worry about a thing. 

You can’t sue Janice because it wasn’t her idea or on her property. You can sue Roadyy because he was the one who told you to use blocks! And your work, didn’t you get the wood from work? Plus your landlord, if it happened in your building. 

So, you should have a huge medical bill, then with all the pain and suffering, I’m sure you could ask for a lot of $$$.


----------



## Roadyy

Nothing to see here. Keep strolling..


----------



## Blue

Phantom so sorry Dream had to retire. I still miss riding old bart. He's here with me, but he's 32 now and hasn't been ridden in over a year. He's still ruler of the pasture though!

Do you feel like posting pics of the new prospect?

I did ask about prepay penalties. Only for the first 3 years, after that we can do what we want. And, as the bank is absorbing all closing costs I told them to go for it. Of course we only have "pre-approval" and still need to jump through a few more hoops, but I would think they wouldn't have given us pre-approval without some sense of whether it's going to go through or not. They've already done the credit check and appraisal, so what more is there?

I really want a copy of that appraisal. I can't even argue the point without knowing what his report said. They said I should have it sometime next week.

Roadyy, you can't practice medicine without a license. I guess you could classify it as holistic or homeopathic. I think the licensing for that is a little more relaxed. However, do you have a barber's license? That might work.

TJ, how's your thumb feeling now?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*, I am sad to hear that the time has come to retire Dream. But you will still have her around to love. Our animals do age faster than we do, but she should have many more years left to enjoy. Hopefully you will eventually feel comfortable with her to go on gentle rides, even though she is a bit unsound. She just may need to stay on softer footing or something. 

The new prospect may be just what you need to focus your attention on. Looking forward to hearing all about him/her. 

*Ellen:* I am sorry you no longer have your Angel to love on. You need to do what is right for you, and if you think it is time to downsize, than that is what you need to do. 

*Roadyy:* The appraisal came in lower than my tax appraised value by 15K. I was very surprised because I have done a lot of improvements and was expecting it to be 25K higher than it was. Some of that difference is I think going through the credit union which is a lot different than a regular mortgage. They only allow appraisals by two agents, one in this county and one in a neighboring county. 

I suspect if I were to list my home with an agent, the appraisal would come in much higher, more in line with my estimates. I sure wouldn’t sell it for the price of this appraisal. 

The work I had done the last two weeks is just termite remediation; it doesn’t change my appraised value at all, just costing me an additional 3K, shiitake. 

*Blue:* financing can be a real pain in the rear. I have never done a 5 year arm or any other adjustable type mortgages. I have always gone with fixed mortgages, as my daddy told me to do. Never done an equity mortgage either, so no help there. 

I am currently doing a refinancing to drop my rate from 5.85 to 3.99 and shorten my term from 20 yrs to 15yrs. just trying to prepare for my older years. I still plan to pay off this mortgage sooner, either by extra payments or selling. I am taking out just a bit extra because I will need to do some work on the house before I sell it, and want to have the cash on hand to do it. 

Plan to move in seven years, and I want the house to be current on whatever the trends are then. Right now I can live with it as is, but you never know when something will break or burst, lol. 

*Koolio,* sounds like you are having all kinds of furry friends’ fun!! Need those pictures of the wiggle puppy, loved the last ones with her arranging her toys! 

Maybe the vet will give you a discount…

My dogs are hanging in there. The tumor that was the size of a golf ball hanging off of Beau’s mouth fell off a couple of weeks ago! I was thrilled. The vet wouldn’t operate, said he didn’t think Beau would make it thru surgery, so it’s just been hanging around for a couple of years. 

I put down a couple of rugs over the slippery areas so he is not falling quite as much either. I don’t know how much pain he is in as his right hind drags some as he is walking, and by the end of the day he has a really hard time keeping his back end up. But so far, he is eating, drinking and seems to still be wanting to carry on. His mind appears intact, and he still follows me around as much as he is able. 

Tasha is doing ok, no seizures lately that I am aware of. She drinks too much, and pees frequently, so need to get her labs checked soon. 

WORK IS DONE ON HOUSE - ALL PAPERWORK IN HAND!!!
HEADING TO BANK TO GET THIS BALL ROLLING SO CAN HAVE CLOSING BEFORE ANOTHER PAYMENT COMES DUE!!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I have a license to drive anything so driving that blade across that finger would be covered under my license. I even drove a woman crazy one time. That was interesting as I couldn't tell a difference in the before or after condition of her, but she swears I did.


Whooot!!! AA congratulations on closing, but sorry in the disappointment of low appraisal. 

Doc hasn't been ridden since January when Amber competed with him in Milton,Fl. He is 26 and I am thinking I may send him off for driving training when he gets a little more weight on him. That way he still has a job to look forward to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Blue, I have a license to drive anything so driving that blade across that finger would be covered under my license. I even drove a woman crazy one time. That was interesting as I couldn't tell a difference in the before or after condition of her, but she swears I did.
> 
> 
> Whooot!!! AA congratulations on closing, but sorry in the disappointment of low appraisal.
> 
> Doc hasn't been ridden since January when Amber competed with him in Milton,Fl. He is 26 and I am thinking I may send him off for driving training when he gets a little more weight on him. That way he still has a job to look forward to.


no closing yet, but all paperwork in ready for her to send to attorney to have closing, maybe in two weeks. 

Doc has a job, teaching little Jesa to ride. 

This whole machete thing is sounding just a bit too bloodthirsty to me. 
TJ, run, run FAST. :shock:


----------



## Happy Place

Lots of bank stuff going on! I myself applied for a small loan for a used truck that I found. I should hear sometime this afternoon. I don't do credit cards (except to get points and pay off every month) and haven't had a car loan in a few years. With my work this year, I am not sure if the loan will go through. I can always do a joint with DH, wait and see.

I am officially off for the summer. Whatever shall I do? Garden, boating, kayak, Nike, swimming, chickens....I think I will keep busy enough :lol:. It was sad to say good bye to my friends at work. I got a couple cards from co workers and other administrators. It really feels good to be appreciated. My last full time gig was a nightmare. The principal and I were sure we would wind up with ulcers from the Administrator above us. What a witch she was. Every day it was something new that we did wrong or should have done, but didn't. She gave me a horrible year end review and then fired me, and later fired the principal and most of the teachers! It was so validating to hear that I did a good job this year! I knew that broad was just nuts!


----------



## Roadyy

See y'all Monday. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I keep hearing that home prices are up, but then property values are down. Really not sure I follow that. I know that prices are way down in our area, but the overall value of ours was nothing but improvements over the last 13 years. The equity line is what built the barn, garage and back patio so we felt that it was going toward the property value. Which it was until everything tanked about 6 years ago. Values in our area hit an all time low then, but since have crept up a little. We know we'll be selling in about 4 years or less so we're just maintaining the property for now.

I really would like a slightly smaller, lower maintenance place that I can just ride out from, but we'll see. The kids are moved out so there's really no reason to have this much house. I'd rather have land:thumbsup:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> MR: did anybody ever figure out your riddle about apostrophes? i know i sure couldn't.


I see we have no Frank Zappa fans in the crowd.
Just checking! :lol:

He made an album called "Apostrophe", lyrics from one.
Sorry no followers.

I am heading to camp this weekend.
Steak & potato dinner event Saturday.
May not take horses it could be a mud hole.
We have been dumped on the entire week.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, how's your thumb feeling now?


Even 'tho might be crippled for life in my gun hand, as an experienced EMT did manage to extricate the foreign body from my thumb, w/out the "help" of a machete wielding horseman w/a driver's license or a Canadian horewoman w/a questionable scalpel. Oh..the AGONY. Thank you AA for the litigation tips; can sue Rick for suggesting the blocks, work maintenance for giving me 2 nice new blocks & my landlord since the incident occurred on his property. In addition, can sue Tracey for "mental anguish" because of her spelling of the word "doctor", since have read far too much in-depth history of WWII therefore was traumatized by "dokter" ("Yahwol, Herr Dokter! Yah, I will slice that, gladly!")

Any reputable lawyer will agree that the incident was the fault of others:lol:

Warning: following picture depicts graphic violence, should not be viewed by small children, large dogs or anyone, for that matter. Note the hole in mid-center...oh...the horror...:shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Even 'tho might be crippled for life in my gun hand, as an experienced EMT did manage to extricate the foreign body from my thumb, w/out the "help" of a machete wielding horseman w/a driver's license or a Canadian horewoman w/a questionable scalpel. Oh..the AGONY. Thank you AA for the litigation tips; can sue Rick for suggesting the blocks, work maintenance for giving me 2 nice new blocks & my landlord since the incident occurred on his property. In addition, can sue Tracey for "mental anguish" because of her spelling of the word "doctor", since have read far too much in-depth history of WWII therefore was traumatized by "dokter" ("Yahwol, Herr Dokter! Yah, I will slice that, gladly!")
> 
> Any reputable lawyer will agree that the incident was the fault of others:lol:
> 
> Warning: following picture depicts graphic violence, should not be viewed by small children, large dogs or anyone, for that matter. Note the hole in mid-center...oh...the horror...:shock:


:clap::rofl::clap::rofl::clap::rofl:

Glad you survived. 

*Any advice gleaned from this article can in no way replace the counsel of an actual attorney, and should not be confused with actual legal advice. Please check your local listings for a complete list of over-priced attorneys that will be more than happy to represent you provided you are willing to pledge any future earnings to them, along with 99.99% of any court awarded money. In the event that you do not win the case, you will be charged for all costs associated with the life of your attorney, accrued daily. The term daily refers to any happenings within a 24hour period, including lunch dates, airfare and anything else your attorney wants to claim as reasonable. *


----------



## tjtalon

(Gosh, Tracey, really did mean to type "horsewoman"...aack! sorry, that was NOT meant as a joke...ooops).

And I do trust that all know that I'm certainly not taking anyone's issues lightly. I just felt the need for a bit of fun & brevity (mostly for myself, honestly [you know, stuff that can't be discussed, even here. We all have those...]), but have had fun interjecting fun today!

For topics of houses & land & mortgages & all those things...wow, "all Greek" to me. As a renter, I have no clue what anyone is talking about, but hope for the best in those endeavors for those involved!

Phantom, that must be so hard to be having to retire Dream. Hope there's a good "click" w/the horse you'll be seeing this weekend. You get a good ride today?

HP, it does feel good to be appreciated (that last job sounds/sounded like a psycho-nightmare w/that woman). Happy Summer to you!!

MR, sorry, no Frank Zappa for me, never went there. Hope camp is a good weekend, even w/out the horses. This rain all over is getting too much...

AA, good to hear the dog situation is being on-par anyway. Good luck at the bank!

Rick, have a very good weekend!

Nicker, I bet you had a GREAT day, my friend..!

Ellen, had a thought to tag onto my previous thought: I've read that minis like to be in pairs, so...you could have a team for a little cart, or at least a team of good buddies...for each other & for you.

If I've missed something or somebody, apologies!

One more work day. My Southerner partner Daniel's last day is Monday, so tomorrow is the last day we'll work together. I made him promise to send me a pic of Hammer, his draft gelding, when he gets home to Louisiana.

Later gators...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> :clap::rofl::clap::rofl::clap::rofl:
> 
> Glad you survived.
> 
> *Any advice gleaned from this article can in no way replace the counsel of an actual attorney, and should not be confused with actual legal advice. Please check your local listings for a complete list of over-priced attorneys that will be more than happy to represent you provided you are willing to pledge any future earnings to them, along with 99.99% of any court awarded money. In the event that you do not win the case, you will be charged for all costs associated with the life of your attorney, accrued daily. The term daily refers to any happenings within a 24hour period, including lunch dates, airfare and anything else your attorney wants to claim as reasonable. *


:rofl::rofl::rofl:Sad thing is some jerk lawyer might do it! (Just kidding...but remember all this frivolous litigation started, I believe, w/that woman that had the stupidity to dump coffee & in lap then sued McDonald's [successfully!] for the coffee being too hot!) Good grief...:shock:


----------



## Celeste

All I remember about Frank Zappa is:

1. Don't eat the yellow snow where the artic huskies go..............

2. Aqua lung.................


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Sad thing is some jerk lawyer might do it! (Just kidding...but remember all this frivolous litigation started, I believe, w/that woman that had the stupidity to dump coffee & in lap then sued McDonald's [successfully!] for the coffee being too hot!) Good grief...:shock:


Well, no one ever told her the coffee was hot! How could she be expected to know it would be hot? :? I just hope she can read, because now coffee cups all come with the wording "Caution! Contents may be hot!" I think someone must have sued McD's for coffee that *wasn't* hot. 

I can't figure out if these folks are severely stupid, or very talented actor/actresses. 

HP & Nicker: now it the time of year I wish I had gone into teaching! Enjoy your summer!! 

I'm off to the barn now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> All I remember about Frank Zappa is:
> 
> 1. Don't eat the yellow snow where the artic huskies go..............
> 
> 2. Aqua lung.................


#1 Same album as the huskies!

Jethro Tull for #2.
Remember Locomotive Breath from Tull?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today's ride was .. interesting.. rather like the chinese curse 'may you live in interesting times!!'

Clouds broke to let the sun shine as I tacked up and headed out with George. I was going to meet Gina and Christine, but Christine was to be riding Jemma for the first time, so I suspected a short ride (Christine is a nervous rider). So I decided to take George up the local "mountain" first to get him some work before the casual part of the ride. He trucked along up the hills no issue, which I was pleased to feel. Seems whatever he tweaked in his hind end at the last ride is no longer an issue.

Met up with Gina and Christine and headed out. 




















About 3 seconds after the above picture, George suddenly stopped short and actually jumped 90 degrees to land partly in the bushes beside the trail (luckily we had only been walking so I stayed on no issue). I had just enough time to think 'what the h*ll?' when the unmistakable sound of a rattling came out of the bushes on the side of the trail!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

I never did see the actual snake, but we assume it must have been sunning itself. Whether George saw it or smelled it, very glad he was smart enough to get us all out of harm's way!!

The rest of the ride was uneventful. Christine actually really liked Jemma, so we rode quite a bit more than I expected.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Phantom Do you feel like posting pics of the new prospect?


The prospect is a 7yo Al Marah-bred gelding (they are big "using" horse Arabian breeders). He has trail experience, camping experience, will go out alone or with a group, crosses water, not spooky, good for farrier & vet, sensitive but supposedly sane. He currently belongs to someone I know from the endurance community who has decided to change disciplines. This horse is the half brother to a gelding another friend has who has been doing really well on trail.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> #1 Same album as the huskies!
> 
> Jethro Tull for #2.
> Remember Locomotive Breath from Tull?


No, but I remember "Pajama People"..............


----------



## ASLacey

I know I don't post often ... but I have a question ... so after 20 something years away from horses ... my husband had a "mini mid life crises" and so I decided that I was gonna get back into horses ...

But guess what??? My husband is in love with my horse and all the others at the barn ... he doesn't have any desire to ride, but he loves to feed them carrots and get to know them ...

Is there any advice for someone who now has a hubby enamored with horses? He shows NO desire to ride ... but he loves to interact with them???

Sincerely,

Lacey and Sunny


----------



## phantomhorse13

ASLacey said:


> Is there any advice for someone who now has a hubby enamored with horses? He shows NO desire to ride ... but he loves to interact with them???


Sounds like a win-win situation for you! He not only won't mind your barn time, he may well want to help with grooming, etc.. and might be a great reason to get a second, "husband" horse some time down the road. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Let him do a lot of the work and you do the riding. It sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## ASLacey

So the horse I'm in love with is "older" and would make a FANTASTIC husband horse ... so hopefully I can get my Sunny and within a year get "MY" horse and Sunny will be my husband's horse ...


----------



## Happy Place

Fun new game. Nike likes his face rubbed. I rub for a minute then lean my face toward him. He will gently rest his forehead on mine lol. What a funny guy he is!

Is it me or do gray horses gather more dirt than others? He is a pig pen!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> I know I don't post often ... but I have a question ... so after 20 something years away from horses ... my husband had a "mini mid life crises" and so I decided that I was gonna get back into horses ...
> 
> But guess what??? My husband is in love with my horse and all the others at the barn ... he doesn't have any desire to ride, but he loves to feed them carrots and get to know them ...
> 
> Is there any advice for someone who now has a hubby enamored with horses? He shows NO desire to ride ... but he loves to interact with them???
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lacey and Sunny


Yes. This is a good thing. Very good. Teach him how to groom, trim/shoe, body clip, load/unload, haul hay and pick stalls. 

Once he learns all this and does it for you, fix him a nice dinner and go ride. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, that is a nice looking boy. I really like his head and expression. Nice suspension, but don't know that that is important for endurance. 

Is 7 a good age? It seems a bit old to just be starting out for a rider at your level, is his age right for what you want? 

What do you look for in an endurance prospect?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> No, but I remember "Pajama People"..............


Album was "One Size Fits All"



phantomhorse13 said:


> and might be a great reason to get a second, "husband" horse some time down the road. :lol:





ASLacey said:


> So the horse I'm in love with is "older" and would make a FANTASTIC husband horse ...


What is the husband horse crap???:lol:

I ride the "husband horse" cause the women are scared to ride him! :shock:

Turns out I am taking my horses tomorrow to camp.
Trails are slick and muddy, should be exciting!
Camping Commentary might be in order Sunday evening.
Must go "Corn is Growing".


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> What is the husband horse crap???:lol:
> 
> I ride the "husband horse" cause the women are scared to ride him! :shock:


It's a "husband" horse because she said hubby has no interest in riding, therefore it would only be his in name.. in reality it would be a lovely second horse for her!

Don't forget, the majority of the riding I am doing this season is on my husband's horse.. so last thing I am gonna do is bust on one! :wink:





AnitaAnne said:


> Dawn, that is a nice looking boy. I really like his head and expression. Nice suspension, but don't know that that is important for endurance.
> 
> Is 7 a good age? It seems a bit old to just be starting out for a rider at your level, is his age right for what you want?
> 
> What do you look for in an endurance prospect?


Considering this horse's background (trail experience over the last 2 years, with an increasing workload each year), 7 is a workable age IMO. To start a distance horse right, you need a lot of long, slow distance to get soft tissues and bones to develop properly. Because this horse has had that, he should be able to progress in his conditioning program now without fear of unduly stressing the tissues. In other words, someone else has already gotten a good start on the base the horse needs. While I wouldn't mind being the one to put that base on, I don't mind that someone else has gotten things started for me either! So while maybe in a perfect world he would be 6 not 7, enough other things are in place for it to not be a deal-breaker.

Would be a different scenario if he was a 7yo coming out of a show barn, etc as he would not have had the type of work that necessarily builds the base I am looking for, so I would have to start from scratch.


I am looking for a horse that is built to work.. doesn't need to have perfect conformation (good thing cause what horse has that anyway?), but needs to have good feet and legs, a decent hindquarter and a shoulder that won't produce a jackhammer gait. The brain is also a biggie for me, as I have no desire to be fighting for hours on trail. I want a mellow personality but one with a work ethic. As someone very famous in our sport said, "I have never had a problem getting an arab to speed up, but sure have had issues getting some to slow down!" :lol:


----------



## Blue

ASLacey said:


> So the horse I'm in love with is "older" and would make a FANTASTIC husband horse ... so hopefully I can get my Sunny and within a year get "MY" horse and Sunny will be my husband's horse ...


Now you're thinkin'!


----------



## Blue

Wow! Lots going on. That's good.

Phantom, I really like that horse. I'm not a fan of Arabs but you distance people seem to be able to find the good ones. What we have here are all the fancy show horses. I agree on the age. In my experience 6 - 8 is when their brain matures enough to be sensible. That's assuming good start up and it sounds like this boy has. Nice!

Maryland, have fun this weekend. Mud or not with a steak and potato dinner you can't go wrong, right?

Lacey, Roll with it. It's the best of both worlds. That's all I can say.

Happy, Yes! Gray's hold the dirt more. Mine is filthy all the time. He sounds like such a loving horse.

Anita, I remember that case! I still think that one opened the door for so many of these frivolous law suites. But! If juries would be reasonable maybe it wouldn't be worth the time and trouble to litigate.

Tj, you poor thing! That's horrible! What an ugly scar it will leave. Yes, you should definitely sue! You weren't at fault here. You may retain some use of that digit with extensive physical therapy. Keep it elevated and don't use it too much!

Hard day today at work. I had to close and the other person working with me is a master at looking busy and leaving all the work for me. Not fooling anyone, but it really ticked me off when she signed off on doing the work I did! That won't fly with me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Hard day today at work. I had to close and the other person working with me is a master at looking busy and leaving all the work for me. Not fooling anyone, but it really ticked me off when she signed off on doing the work I did! That won't fly with me.


People that do this make me crazy. Most of my coworkers are fine when it comes to pulling their weight, but 1 is often slacking off. This person - a supervisor - just can't be bothered to do work that is 'beneath' her.. and she knows the rest of us want to get the heck out and home, so will do her share too. So aggravating!! :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, sounds like you may have found your next horse! He is the right color


----------



## SueC

Hello all. We have very nearly finished the first guest room. I will post photos when we do. I assembled the bed yesterday, and today we lugged the mattress down from the attic (queen sized mattress, stairs with a 90 degree turn ), and I'm putting bedding on it. Still need to get some floor mats, bedside lamps, a lightshade and eventually curtains, plus finish the one piece of timber cornice that was in the thicknesser when the machine broke down. But getting there!

Last night, I accompanied two charming young ladies in wheelchairs to a rock concert for people with disabilities. Three loud, enthusiastic sets of popular tunes from the 60s to the 90s. I'm not a Top 40 enthusiast, but the band was very competent and the singer had attitude! Also she enunciated so clearly when singing that I could actually understand _all_ the lyrics, and I kept thinking, "Oh! So that's what that part of the song says!" - since mumbling the lyrics is something of a hobby for actual popular artists... Great fun; also met a good friend whom I'd lost track of about five years ago, and that was fabulous. She's a real headbanger. There was a lot of headbanging at the concert, actually. And I'd brought tambourines and other percussion things for the people who couldn't dance to get involved physically with the music. Everyone had a great time. The dinner was pizza and chocolate, what more can I say? :rofl:


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*, I think you need a donkey - or even better, a pair of them. You can adopt them from rescues, including big ones you can ride on, and donkeys are cool cucumbers who never spook. When they get frightened they just freeze, and assess the situation. Very gentle things and great fun and they'd be great mates for you.

And who can resist their ears? 










Our Irish Long-Hair Mary Lou, with Don Quixote in the background. We love these guys!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Is it me or do gray horses gather more dirt than others? He is a pig pen!


Not dirtier. You just see it more!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Is 7 a good age? It seems a bit old to just be starting out for a rider at your level, is his age right for what you want?


Actually, it's a great age to start, especially if it's an Arabian, as Dawn will be pretty sure the horse hasn't done too much when immature. Not working a horse hard until it is at least 5 adds many years of sound competitive life to the other end of a horse's life span. My mare was still competing endurance at 17 and she could have gone on longer if she'd not had muscle calcifications in her hindquarters due to allergic reaction to penicillin.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning ALL! 

Well.....my solo trail ride away from home was FABULOUS! :happydance: It was the very thing to give me more confidence. 

From the start things went smoothly. Jay loaded right up, my DM, Piper and my self, climbed aboard, and off we went. Weather was great. The GPS did give me a :think: as she said, "recalculating" while going around a rournd-a-bout....but that all worked out. I recoconized most of the land marks from a year ago when M and I went.

Not a person in the parking lot! WooHoo! I thought as least 1 other person would be riding. 

From the moment I woke up, I felt calm and cool. Soemtimes I would get those excited butterflies, but the feeling I had was a good one, and that tells me something there.

Saddled up and off we went. Jay was a real pro. Complete stellar performance. He rode perfectly. I am so glad I am reading that one trail book. At one point he stopped, ears up, looking, looking....I thought Jay, it's just a stump. (this is in the beginning). Before I knew it, a man with 4 Samoyeds were coming around the bend. Like the book had said, horses will hear and smell something coming way before we do, pay attention to that! I had to smile at that and knew I am learning a lot from that book and my experiences. 

As you can see from the pictures, these are finely groomed trails. They are open to hikers, horses, and cross country skiers. I love them!! Although groomed, there were nice hills to challenge my fine fellow.

Be back.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry about that....my DH wakes up and I can't finish my post! :lol:

So we took the long loop, which as 2.9 miles. Got back to the trailer where DM and Pipes were waiting. Ate lunch, allowed Jay to rest and snack on some hay.

After a little rest, I wanted to try another loop, so off we went. Jay actually had more get up and go this second time. 

We crossed 4 bridges total. One was connected to a car bridge, meaning they were side by side. We were crossing it when a car crossed, it made a rattling sound with the wooden planks. Jay held it together like the man he is. 

ON the second loop, we saw more hikers. He looky-looed at them, but didn't spook. People there are very horse friendly. We even got to canter a stretch of it. 

So....now I know, if I do happen to go with the ladies.....he can DO THIS! I CAN do this.!!! I must remember this the next time I ride with a group. With this experience, it is clear to me that I am a big problem when it comes to group riding. I have gained a fear. Now I know we are a TEAM, and we work very well together as long as I remain strong and confident. 

IN the end, we loaded up, and headed home. We followed a rain storm home. It missed us on the trails completely! :thumbsup: 

What a super way to start my vacation. I must say...I was totally exhausted after the week I had. Many going on, emotionally and physically, closing up for the year. I think I was asleep by 800 last night!! And still a little groggy this morning!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ: I am so sorry to hear of your trauma! I know several really good surgeons so you don’t have to worry about going to that quack dokter, or Roadyy’s machete. Will get you air-lifted out so don’t worry about a thing.
> 
> You can’t sue Janice because it wasn’t her idea or on her property. You can sue Roadyy because he was the one who told you to use blocks! And your work, didn’t you get the wood from work? Plus your landlord, if it happened in your building.
> 
> So, you should have a huge medical bill, then with all the pain and suffering, I’m sure you could ask for a lot of $$$.


:rofl:


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Nothing to see here. Keep strolling..


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Blue, I have a license to drive anything so driving that blade across that finger would be covered under my license. I even drove a woman crazy one time. That was interesting as I couldn't tell a difference in the before or after condition of her, but she swears I did.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Stop it, you guys, my diaphragm is going to rupture!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here are some pictures. I was taking so long posting my thoughts that I saved them. Was afraid I would lose my post.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, no one ever told her the coffee was hot! How could she be expected to know it would be hot? :? I just hope she can read, because now coffee cups all come with the wording "Caution! Contents may be hot!" I think someone must have sued McD's for coffee that *wasn't* hot.
> 
> I can't figure out if these folks are severely stupid, or very talented actor/actresses.


My husband likes to say: Never put down to malice what you can put down to stupidity! :lol:

What is even more stupid than those people is a "justice" system that allows for these claims.

Actual ones that have made me go hopping mad when I heard about them:

1) A woman who successfully sued a microwave manufacturer because her dog died when she put it in her microwave to dry it after a bath. Now the company has added the warning: "Caution, putting pets in microwave can kill them."

2) A judge ruling that the husband of a rape victim who smashed the rapist's face in when he walked into the crime coming home had to pay compensation to the rapist so he could get plastic surgery (no compensation for the psychological trauma of the woman).

3) Our local Dpt of Conservation put a sign up in one of our National Parks because they were concerned at that particular spot about people diving into a river head-first. The sign said, "No diving - shallow water." And some total vacuum-for-brains who probably also didn't like having limitations imposed on him climbed on the sign and jumped off it into the river, breaking his neck and becoming a quadruplegic. Poetic justice so far. :twisted: But then he successfully sued the department for millions arguing placing the sign there where people could jump off it and break their necks was negligience.

Such people shouldn't have the right to reproduce. :evil: And we shouldn't be paying any compensation to them, or even supporting that guy in 3) with our taxes for his medical care for the rest of his life. I want that money to go to people who need hip replacements etc. Grrrr.


And re *Frank Zappa*, isn't he the dude who named one of this children "Mooncalf"?

*PH13*: Lovely type! And he's grey!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sorry about that....my DH wakes up and I can't finish my post! :lol:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


...lovely riding photos (again), NM71. You guys look so nice together!  Wish I could TARDIS self and horse over to where you are and join you on that trail!

And that comment about the TARDIS dittoes for a lot of you!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The thread is at the speed of light or I have slow down terribly. Probably both. Glad I 'liked' everything I read or I would be clueless which page was where I left off. This probably will be lengthly cause I am needing to talk, please forgive.

Koolio I wish there was somewhere that gave lessons. Due to liability issues, everyone has closed down. Nothing around here very substantial anyway. There are some larger cities to the north and south that would have good lesson facilities, but after the commuting to clean my sister's apartment, I am not really wanting to drive long distances for anything. But, thanx for the suggestion. Sorry about opening the floodgates of info on your post, but it was time to vent. Thanx for the suggestion. 

Rick First of all, I love that jack wagon thing you thro out there. Sounds like something off of True Grit. Still laffing at that one. By the way, I love to know where things come from. Where in the world did you get 'Jack wagon' from? Meeting yall when you come up here is still on of course. If you have a stead that will take care of the ole lady I will try that too. Oh, by the way, the circle drive is a must, makes getting fair sized rigs in and out with no problem. 

AA Downsizing will take a great deal of work off me. I am going to spiff up this house and acreage, and put it on the market. The litl house next door will be fine for now and I can keep this house clean to be viewed. I will have to admit that I feel so tired. Oh, and loved your suggestion of Doc and Jesa.:thumbsup:

MR I very well remember Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention. Can't remember the album I had, but I wore it out playing it. Wow, that was a long time ago.


HP I have been looking for that lesson horse for 3 years now and can't seem to find it. I have certainly developed a deep distrust for people selling horses. They never seem to get around to the part about the horse being dangerous because of quirks. I could never sell one because no one would buy it because I would tell them everything. I have found that people are selling the horse for a reason and usually they will tell you every reason but the real one. Thanx for the suggestion. I am so glad you are enjoying Nicke. Sounds like yall are bonding very nicely.

Blue I just plain wore myself out yesterday working in the garden and mowing grass. Got to pull t posts today and bushhog. I guess that is the main reason for my decision. Too many things to get done around here during the summer to get down and disabled. Don't like this decision, but just seems like the practical thing to do. Yes, the girls need me and I can not let them down. 

TJ Love the idea of the minis and the cart. Is a very good idea and a possibility. Something to look into. Right now my thought processes are really malfunctioning and just having trouble dealing with day to day issues. Depression has kicked in and I am really having trouble functioning. I am taking notes of yalls suggestions and when I come back to myself will sort thru them. Thanx. Oh, and hope you got the splinter taken care of. Left in too long, they will get really sore and start to feel like you have a 2 x 4 in your skin.

PH13 I wish I was closer to all of you. I thought I was thru the worst of losing my sister, but the stages of grief are throwing me a curve ball. I know everyone has gone thru this, but it seems so overwhelming and unique to each person that deals with it. Just got to talk, but thanx for caring. I don't know what to do. If I didn't have you guys I don't know what I would do. That's a fact, not just words. Prospect is beautiful. Hope it works out.

Celeste How well do I remember Jethro Tull. Very interesting songs. 

Lacey Wonderful idea. Spending time together on horseback is a wonderful way to continue bonding with each other. Just please be careful when you decide to buy. I have learned that people can be very deceptive (put nicely) when it comes to horse trading. Good luck. Hope it works out. Riding together will be great. Just don't want you to have any experiences that will sour a sweet thing.

Sue I love the donkey idea. I have always been fond of Mary Lou. My maiden name was Murphy, that could be why. Would love to have an Irish long hair. We would be a pair. She is adorable. The picture warmed my heart and today I needed it. Thanx.

Nickers Loved the pics. You go girl.

Well, I am late feeding the girls. Please forgive the length of my post. Just needed to talk. Very isolated and lonely. You are my life line and I really appreciate yall. 

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Nicker! Sounds like you had a wonderful day. Jay needs teal ears to match his pad, lol...! Your continual growth in confidence is super-inspiring.

SueC, a number of years ago I saw a comedian doing a skit re frivolous lawsuits & when he referred to the tag on car windshield sunshades I thought he had to be making that up...until I looked on my sunshade & there it was: "Remove before driving". That comedian's punch line was "Thin the herd!!"

Phantom, beautiful looking horse. Hope the weekend check is positive.

Later all...today is my "friday"...


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I KNOW he does need the teal ears. Actually got him rust colored, but the fringe is too long, as was the purple, so I need to make some modifications prior to wearing. 

I didnt' want to make any changes to our typical ride at a new destination. Meaning, I also have saddle bags I could have tried, but would prefer to practice wearing them while at home first!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I KNOW he does need the teal ears. Actually got him rust colored, but the fringe is too long, as was the purple, so I need to make some modifications prior to wearing.
> 
> I didnt' want to make any changes to our typical ride at a new destination. Meaning, I also have saddle bags I could have tried, but would prefer to practice wearing them while at home first!


Saddle bags sound handy! Oh yeah I know you were/are in process of new ear colors but had to tease ya:lol:

I don't want to go to work today but "I don't wanna!" isn't a valid excuse, so better get going here...:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

TJ I love that line..."thin the herd"! I know I will be using that LOL.

Ellen- post away. We have all grieved and you are right, it is different for each of us. Keep talking, keep reading. Rest a lot and eat. We love you! Remember the minis for later! What a good idea and a cart would be fun!

First official day of summer vacation. I need to catch up around here. Fridge needs cleaning, we are OUT of food and I need to pop into the gym to sign up! Nike will get a nice long walk after dinner.

I have been doing light desensitizing. He doesn't like the whip that I hold as a warning to keep the other horses away. While everyone is eating, I have begun rubbing it on Nike and keeping the flies off his legs. He is fine with that. He is so calm and such a good boy. I am scared that he will be a nightmare under saddle! LOL What if I get this far and find out he is lame? I so want him to be my trail buddy. I guess lameless issues will show up when I lunge him. 
The farmers wife paid me yesterday and asked where I bought the feed and what exactly she should buy next time. All I have to do is give her a heads up that we are out. So glad that is covered. She is even going to get sweet feed for the other two because they don't need the more expensive stuff just to snack on.


----------



## tjtalon

HP glad your summer is on & you can "get to work" w/Nike. Awesome, look forward to progress reports!

One last but not least thing before I put on my monkey suit & head to work, keep thinking of Nicker's Great Day of Super Accomplishment and want to say:

YAY NICKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueC

And now something that really makes me smile: I found some old photos of my Sunsmart when he was less than 24 hours old.




























That mare and her full brother are retired with us at Redmond these days, and I posted the photos of their arrival late last year on 40+.

It's so amazing that the little fella grew into this:



















:smile: 

More of his baby photos on my journal here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/trotters-arabians-donkeys-other-people-479466/page17/


----------



## ellen hays

HP

The gym is on my list also. One of the best natural ways to create emotional and physical well being. 

Nike does sound promising. I also hope everything works out. Having a strong bond with a horse is so satisfying. Good for the soul. He really seems to be a good boy. I really wish that everything will be perfect for you two.


----------



## ellen hays

Oh Sue, he turned out to be a beautiful boy.


----------



## SueC

Thank you, Ellen, I am really happy with him!

And you really need a donkey! You'll feel better, and you won't have to sell the donkey. These animals won't injure you accidentally and they are such great friends. I would think they would leave modern medicine for dead when it comes to reducing depression.

Take good care, my dear. :hug:


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Even 'tho might be crippled for life in my gun hand, as an experienced EMT did manage to extricate the foreign body from my thumb, w/out the "help" of a machete wielding horseman w/a driver's license or a Canadian horewoman w/a questionable scalpel. Oh..the AGONY. Thank you AA for the litigation tips; can sue Rick for suggesting the blocks, work maintenance for giving me 2 nice new blocks & my landlord since the incident occurred on his property. In addition, can sue Tracey for "mental anguish" because of her spelling of the word "doctor", since have read far too much in-depth history of WWII therefore was traumatized by "dokter" ("Yahwol, Herr Dokter! Yah, I will slice that, gladly!")
> 
> Any reputable lawyer will agree that the incident was the fault of others:lol:
> 
> Warning: following picture depicts graphic violence, should not be viewed by small children, large dogs or anyone, for that matter. Note the hole in mid-center...oh...the horror...:shock:


The HORROR! I hope you'll live! :lol:


----------



## Freebird

Maryland Rider said:


> #1 Same album as the huskies!
> 
> Jethro Tull for #2.
> Remember Locomotive Breath from Tull?


I'll introduce you to my musician husband... he shakes his head all the time that I don't know certain songs or artists very well.


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today's ride was .. interesting.. rather like the chinese curse 'may you live in interesting times!!'
> 
> Clouds broke to let the sun shine as I tacked up and headed out with George. I was going to meet Gina and Christine, but Christine was to be riding Jemma for the first time, so I suspected a short ride (Christine is a nervous rider). So I decided to take George up the local "mountain" first to get him some work before the casual part of the ride. He trucked along up the hills no issue, which I was pleased to feel. Seems whatever he tweaked in his hind end at the last ride is no longer an issue.
> 
> Met up with Gina and Christine and headed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 seconds after the above picture, George suddenly stopped short and actually jumped 90 degrees to land partly in the bushes beside the trail (luckily we had only been walking so I stayed on no issue). I had just enough time to think 'what the h*ll?' when the unmistakable sound of a rattling came out of the bushes on the side of the trail!! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I never did see the actual snake, but we assume it must have been sunning itself. Whether George saw it or smelled it, very glad he was smart enough to get us all out of harm's way!!
> 
> The rest of the ride was uneventful. Christine actually really liked Jemma, so we rode quite a bit more than I expected.


Nice save, George! Looks like a beautiful day for a ride!


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> The prospect is a 7yo Al Marah-bred gelding (they are big "using" horse Arabian breeders). He has trail experience, camping experience, will go out alone or with a group, crosses water, not spooky, good for farrier & vet, sensitive but supposedly sane. He currently belongs to someone I know from the endurance community who has decided to change disciplines. This horse is the half brother to a gelding another friend has who has been doing really well on trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/sK1iWJLKspo
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/l2DuEaob3G8


He looks a LOT like the Arab my friend bought from a lady who decided to change disciplines from endurance to --- something, I don't remember what now. He LOVES to run, but she's also taught him to be a good trail horse. I hope he works out for you!


----------



## Freebird

ASLacey said:


> I know I don't post often ... but I have a question ... so after 20 something years away from horses ... my husband had a "mini mid life crises" and so I decided that I was gonna get back into horses ...
> 
> But guess what??? My husband is in love with my horse and all the others at the barn ... he doesn't have any desire to ride, but he loves to feed them carrots and get to know them ...
> 
> Is there any advice for someone who now has a hubby enamored with horses? He shows NO desire to ride ... but he loves to interact with them???
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lacey and Sunny



Same story here! In the beginning of volunteering at the Rescue & right after getting Freebird, I had to talk my husband into going along. Now he willingly volunteers & even agrees when I say we need a second horse. He's still a little intimidated, but definitely has let his guard down. I won't get him to do any day-long rides, ever, I don't think.

Have you considered a "retired" horse - pasture pet kinda pony for him? If there are rescues in your area, more than likely they have adoptable horses that can't be ridden, but make great friends!


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Hello all. We have very nearly finished the first guest room. I will post photos when we do. I assembled the bed yesterday, and today we lugged the mattress down from the attic (queen sized mattress, stairs with a 90 degree turn ), and I'm putting bedding on it. Still need to get some floor mats, bedside lamps, a lightshade and eventually curtains, plus finish the one piece of timber cornice that was in the thicknesser when the machine broke down. But getting there!
> 
> Yay, so we all have a place to stay when we come to Australia. :clap:
> 
> Last night, I accompanied two charming young ladies in wheelchairs to a rock concert for people with disabilities. Three loud, enthusiastic sets of popular tunes from the 60s to the 90s. I'm not a Top 40 enthusiast, but the band was very competent and the singer had attitude! Also she enunciated so clearly when singing that I could actually understand _all_ the lyrics, and I kept thinking, "Oh! So that's what that part of the song says!" - since mumbling the lyrics is something of a hobby for actual popular artists... Great fun; also met a good friend whom I'd lost track of about five years ago, and that was fabulous. She's a real headbanger. There was a lot of headbanging at the concert, actually. And I'd brought tambourines and other percussion things for the people who couldn't dance to get involved physically with the music. Everyone had a great time. The dinner was pizza and chocolate, what more can I say? :rofl:



Sounds like a great time was had by all!


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sorry about that....my DH wakes up and I can't finish my post! :lol:
> 
> So we took the long loop, which as 2.9 miles. Got back to the trailer where DM and Pipes were waiting. Ate lunch, allowed Jay to rest and snack on some hay.
> 
> After a little rest, I wanted to try another loop, so off we went. Jay actually had more get up and go this second time.
> 
> We crossed 4 bridges total. One was connected to a car bridge, meaning they were side by side. We were crossing it when a car crossed, it made a rattling sound with the wooden planks. Jay held it together like the man he is.
> 
> ON the second loop, we saw more hikers. He looky-looed at them, but didn't spook. People there are very horse friendly. We even got to canter a stretch of it.
> 
> So....now I know, if I do happen to go with the ladies.....he can DO THIS! I CAN do this.!!! I must remember this the next time I ride with a group. With this experience, it is clear to me that I am a big problem when it comes to group riding. I have gained a fear. Now I know we are a TEAM, and we work very well together as long as I remain strong and confident.
> 
> IN the end, we loaded up, and headed home. We followed a rain storm home. It missed us on the trails completely! :thumbsup:
> 
> What a super way to start my vacation. I must say...I was totally exhausted after the week I had. Many going on, emotionally and physically, closing up for the year. I think I was asleep by 800 last night!! And still a little groggy this morning!


Yes!! Awesome ride, I love it - what a fantastic way to start your vacation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freebird

Hi all - it's been a long couple of days around here, hence the lack of posts. My mom had back surgery Thursday - she's doing well, but it was a bit distracting. Yesterday was a long day at work, plus arguing with the fabric protection company about whether three weeks is too long for them to clean the dog urine stain on my couch --- their solution is to open a window and wait for them to get around to it. If I clean it, the protection that I paid $120 for is voided for that piece of furniture. So... 

I was the lone volunteer at the Rescue last night... no need for a gym for me after feeding the Fab 5, the minis & donkeys (including toting three full bales of hay to them, the goats, and the Blindies by hand), and the 4 indoor horses (Dancer, who I have shared, Butch & Ace - a mini with dwarfism and a yearling mini, and Piper the Arabian with trust issues that was just turned back over to us. The photo is Piper. She's being kept inside for now, while we work through issues she has from being dumped yet again. The adopter was afraid of her - which does no one any good. As of now, she's letting me and one other volunteer into the stall to feed her and clean, while standing patiently in a corner. She let me scratch her nose a bit yesterday, and pat her shoulder while I put feed & hay down. Progress!


I had a great night at the barn with Freebird after that - a couple of experienced trainers were there who really helped me take several steps forward with her and with my own confidence. I don't think I've come home quite so dirty & sweaty ever. 

It has been raining here - again - and we are in a "TorCon4" tornado threat today. I am SO DONE with rain. So very done. We want to go to a street dance tonight, and I really need to get some more quality time in with Bird.

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!

p.s., *Ellen* - I have 3 minis and 4 mini donkeys looking for homes....  Except maybe I won't let you have Sugar D, one of the donkeys, I might keep him! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Saddle bags sound handy! Oh yeah I know you were/are in process of new ear colors but had to tease ya:lol:
> 
> I don't want to go to work today but "I don't wanna!" isn't a valid excuse, so better get going here...:wink:


But you have to take a sick day! Remember your finger!! A splinter is nothing to laugh at.......... it is an excuse...... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blue

Sue, I think Zappa named one of his offspring "Moon Unit 1"

Ellen, Big, tight hug. 

Beautiful photos everyone. So much that I read and now can't remember who posted what! I love a good laugh though. Gotta go get ready for work. We had more rain than expected and now it's muggy! Yuck.


----------



## Celeste

The eccentric renaissance man and his wife Gail fell in love after meeting in 1966 when she was working at the Whisky a Go Go in Los Angeles, and they later became parents to two daughters, *Moon Unit* and *Diva Muffin*, and sons *Dweezil* and *Ahmet Emuukha Rodan*. 

Article about Zappa's kids names. 

Poor kids........


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> But you have to take a sick day! Remember your finger!! A splinter is nothing to laugh at.......... it is an excuse...... :lol::lol::lol:


:lol:True! As it turned out, I WAS kinda sick today. Stomach unhappy w/me for whatever reason & a headache, but...done w/work now for 2 days anyway. (Oh my gosh, that tiny splinter must've gone systemic, so better call in ALS & take a MONTH off, huh?!):lol:


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird, that little Arabian mare sure has a pretty head...& a watchful look in her eye. Hope she gains trust. I admire your volunteer work...& what a job, it sounds like.

Blue, hope your work tonight goes smoothly.

I'm in a bit of scrambled-brain mode right now, w/work changes/sched upcoming, etc. I've heard nothing yet of my input for my sched after this month is done, but beginning this next week is the changes for just doing that. I've already said about no days for lessons, maybe I'll get a solo on Spirit, Is what is. Will get out there as often as I can to work on whatever Janice wants me to do & get to be around the horses no matter what. All on the Altar, per usual (& so far THAT tack has worked out!) 

I did say to her last Monday, when we were going over my June sched & hers, that maybe God just doesn't want me to keep doing this (because of June sched impediments). She said, very calmly & rather off handedly "Oh...maybe not". I think the woman just knows...& I'd say she can "read me like a book", but..she reads me like she reads a horse.

So...one hoof in front of the other! This Monday I'll get out there early, as the pulling out of saddle stands & getting that wall & floor are pending, then just see what happens. After, that, this month, my time a-horse will depend on her schedule w/summer events for kids etc. We always "play by ear" & it always has worked out, so will keep my ears swiveling for opportunities.

Since, w/weird June sched change, I have Sun-Mon off, work Tues, have Wed-Thurs off I think I'll give myself a break tomorrow & not get up way early to get the laundry room...can do that Wednesday. Thursday my calendar has a "SkyView 10am "question mark" as may get a lesson, may not, depending on kids showing up or not. Will find out, maybe, Monday, for sure. W/Thurs was/am trying to stuff in a possibility, as the next week is totally out for both of us 9& I get to see my friend Anita!!)

If you think you're confused by all of this, you have a right to be, lol! Goodness knows, I am! Gave up on sticky notes for June & got out a lined pad!

Our weather is changing every few minutes it seems. Night before last 6 tornadoes were in the area, heavy rain & wind, & bashed my electricity for a little while. Then it's been sun/hot/rain/chilly/humid/sun/rain (yes, sunny while raining). Good grief. As long as the tornadoes stay out on the plains...tornadoes scare me, w/lightning a close second!

'Nite all & later...


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Freebird, that little Arabian mare sure has a pretty head...& a watchful look in her eye. Hope she gains trust. I admire your volunteer work...& what a job, it sounds like.
> 
> 
> Since, w/weird June sched change, I have Sun-Mon off, work Tues, have Wed-Thurs off I think I'll give myself a break tomorrow & not get up way early to get the laundry room...can do that Wednesday. Thursday my calendar has a "SkyView 10am "question mark" as may get a lesson, may not, depending on kids showing up or not. Will find out, maybe, Monday, for sure. W/Thurs was/am trying to stuff in a possibility, as the next week is totally out for both of us 9& I get to see my friend Anita!!)
> 
> If you think you're confused by all of this, you have a right to be, lol! Goodness knows, I am! Gave up on sticky notes for June & got out a lined pad!
> 
> Our weather is changing every few minutes it seems. Night before last 6 tornadoes were in the area, heavy rain & wind, & bashed my electricity for a little while. Then it's been sun/hot/rain/chilly/humid/sun/rain (yes, sunny while raining). Good grief. As long as the tornadoes stay out on the plains...tornadoes scare me, w/lightning a close second!
> 
> 'Nite all & later...



*TJ * It is for sure a lot more work than I thought when we started - but I love it & get a great deal of satisfaction. I think Piper will settle in... I feel sad for her, being dumped like she has. She does have sad, guarded eyes. The last adopter called her "dangerous" BUT I know her from other places & she doesn't stick to much of anything if it's not 100% perfect.

I'm hoping the same with weather - we had two outdoor event possibilities tonight. As it stands, weather is not looking fabulous so we're staying in. 

Good luck with the whacked out work schedule!


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> *TJ *She does have sad, guarded eyes. The last adopter called her "dangerous"


Had to say something, a just saw this: she (her eyes) remind me so much of Janice's Bailey (the TB/quarter horse I lesson with).Janice has told me that she was SO afraid, so guarded (& her eyes still are, except in rare moments) when she got her. She was totally terrified of men. I don't know the whole story, but w/Janice's training she gained her trust & has come a thousand miles from where she was (Janice said she would CHARGE full front any male in sight & wasn't much better w/women. People, simply, had broken her trust).

That guarded/veiled look is still there in Bailey's eyes, until she looks at you & recognizes 'Oh, this one is ok". She's turned into an awesome, patient lesson horse (& like I've said before: way patient w/beginners. Now that I'm getting beginner-onward, she's still patient but she is like "ok, we can GO now, right?")

Point is, she's come very far & the look in your Arabian mare's eyes is so familiar!

She's a keeper, until she finds the perfect owner/trainer/place, IMO.

Ojk, really going away now for now...:lol:


----------



## Happy Place

What a beautiful night. I hand walked Nike for a bit after dinner. He was unimpressed but cooperative. There was fresh hay out and he wanted to get back to it! Here's some pics from tonight.


----------



## Happy Place

Opps here's pics


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Had to say something, a just saw this: she (her eyes) remind me so much of Janice's Bailey (the TB/quarter horse I lesson with).Janice has told me that she was SO afraid, so guarded (& her eyes still are, except in rare moments) when she got her. She was totally terrified of men. I don't know the whole story, but w/Janice's training she gained her trust & has come a thousand miles from where she was (Janice said she would CHARGE full front any male in sight & wasn't much better w/women. People, simply, had broken her trust).
> 
> That guarded/veiled look is still there in Bailey's eyes, until she looks at you & recognizes 'Oh, this one is ok". She's turned into an awesome, patient lesson horse (& like I've said before: way patient w/beginners. Now that I'm getting beginner-onward, she's still patient but she is like "ok, we can GO now, right?")
> 
> Point is, she's come very far & the look in your Arabian mare's eyes is so familiar!
> 
> She's a keeper, until she finds the perfect owner/trainer/place, IMO.
> 
> Ojk, really going away now for now...:lol:


That describes Piper to a "T". Our founder just posted new photos of her on Facebook - some of the fear is gone already. We feel like she is a keeper - I am kinda feeling that "tug" at my heart strings with her... only time will tell, but she does talk to me when I'm in the barn, especially like yesterday when I was alone. They sense good people, just like we sense good horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Was on the road at 5am to make it down to see the horse by a little after 11. After doing some catching up (haven't seen the owner in a couple years in person, only keeping tabs via fb), went out to see the gelding. He was indeed a bit standoffish, as I was told to expect.. but it didn't take long for me to be able to approach and scratch him while he was loose in the field. Caught him and took him into the barn, where he stood to be tacked no worries. His owner hadn't been able to ride since memorial day weekend (due to an injury from another horse), so I figured it was my best chance to push all his buttons and see what happened.

Went out into the round pen and did about 2 minutes of groundwork. He was alert and definitely suspicious of me (stranger danger!), but he kept his head and did what was asked. He makes this odd whistling sound under his breath when he snorts, which he was doing almost constantly. Threw a leg over him with no fanfare. Again, somewhat tense but sane and willing. His feet are in need of a trim (found out the only farrier in the area had a stoke 8 weeks ago, eek) so didn't do more than walk and trot in the pen. He needs some finishing, but I can handle that. I love his attitude. He totally ignored the neighbor's children roaring up and down the road (which was only feet away from the pen) on several dirt bikes and 4wheelers, as well as not caring about the honking vehicles that went by.

However, the drunk neighbor with the automatic rifle took the cake. No, that is not a typo. I was sitting futzing with the saddle and flapping my arms and the ends of the reins and in general trying to get a spooky reaction when it suddenly sounded like we were in the middle of a war zone. Startled the heck out of me but the horse never flicked an ear. Apparently the neighbor does that a lot.. gotta love West Virginia!! :shock:

Needless to say, he came home with us!! He trailered like a champ. Not sure he had ever backed off a trailer before, but he did so quietly when asked, despite really wanting to see his new surroundings.

Meet Phineas:


----------



## SueC

Very nice! Wishing you both a long and lovely road!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am looking for a horse that is built to work.. doesn't need to have perfect conformation (good thing cause what horse has that anyway?), but needs to have good feet and legs, a decent hindquarter and a shoulder that won't produce a jackhammer gait. The brain is also a biggie for me, as I have no desire to be fighting for hours on trail. I want a mellow personality but one with a work ethic. As someone very famous in our sport said, "I have never had a problem getting an arab to speed up, but sure have had issues getting some to slow down!" :lol:


I think we are all looking for a horse like this!! I hope you have found yours:thumbsup:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Everyone!
I've moved over from the 30 something thread. Just turned 40 a couple of weeks ago.
For those that don't know me I live in Western Australia and have a 15 yr old QH called Boston and DD has a 15 yr old Welsh/Riding pony call Rose. I'm new to horse riding, but have had horses on and off over the years. Just decided last year it was time to learn to ride them! Boston is pretty laid back and tends to be lazy, Rose is a bit of a mental nutcase, but we love her anyway.
Will try to read back through the previous few pages to catch up on you all, and look forward to reading all your posts in the future.


----------



## Blue

Welcome VickiRose!

Phantom, OMG! Beautiful! I'm really impressed and think you're going to be very happy.


----------



## SueC

We're going to have two Aussies here? And both West Australians? 

Hi Vicki! I've "seen" you around HF before, and 40+ is a fun thread, and also much more than a fun thread...as I'm sure you will find out!


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> *TJ * It is for sure a lot more work than I thought when we started - but I love it & get a great deal of satisfaction. I think Piper will settle in... I feel sad for her, being dumped like she has. She does have sad, guarded eyes. The last adopter called her "dangerous" BUT I know her from other places & she doesn't stick to much of anything if it's not 100% perfect.


I usually find that when a handler calls an animal "dangerous" that's really a comment on their own levels of understanding and communication with animals. Not always, but usually.

Man, if animals could talk. As a species, and in general, we're the ones who are dangerous... and creating these problems...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome VickiRose!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Phineas!! 

PH13, WOW, He looked good in the first set of pictures you posted, but in these pictures he is so BEAUTIFUL!! 

Very nicely put together horse! Can't wait to hear of all your adventures together, and your smile say it all


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> I usually find that when a handler calls an animal "dangerous" that's really a comment on their own levels of understanding and communication with animals. Not always, but usually.
> 
> Man, if animals could talk. As a species, and in general, we're the ones who are dangerous... and creating these problems...


My heart horse was a lovely 15h chestnut grade QH gelding, who was wonderful. I could ride him in parades, mountains, and Dressage and he was the same wonderful, forward moving but level headed boy. 

Yet twice I was told he was a dangerous animal and I needed to send him to a professional. Why? Because at certain stressful times, he would rear up. Not particularly high or anything, but a definate rear. 

One was a very experienced Andalusian trainer that was riding him in a clinic and having a bit of difficulty getting my horse to half pass along the wall. He rode Reggie head first right into the wall to make him give, and there was quite an explosion. After that Reggie did not trust him, and he couldn't do anything with him, and dismounted turning him back over to me within 10 minutes. 

The other time we were at a Dressage show, and my horse was itchy from his recent shave and was having a come-apart in the warm up. The test did not go much better, ending with a half-pass at canter all the way to X-halt-salute, wich was to be done at trot, lol. The judge, breaking all the rules, stood up at the end of the test and comented on the behavior he witnessed in warm up. 

So, I thought I had the best natured horse in the world, and they thought he was a dangerous beast. :wink:


----------



## SueC

So what is it some people want, AnitaAnne - robots without emotions or personality? Then they might want to ride a motorbike instead. :evil:

I've always loved the two-way communication between the animals and me, and I enjoy getting to know bits and pieces about how they view the world. Yet a lot of "expert" horse trainers seem to want to shut down a horse's self-expression etc. For instance, ear pinning: Some advocate punishing it each time you see it near you. But that's so silly - my herd leader horse knows when to ignore that sort of thing and when to say, "Hey!" ... and so do I. And if my gelding didn't ear pin and give me "Do you mind?" looks when I'm grooming, how else would I know where he is ticklish and would prefer more sensitive treatment? 

Some people seem to think horses should just put up with whatever we wish to do with them without making their own preferences known. I want to work with my horses's preferences whenever that is reasonable. That includes saying to my horse at a fair few trail intersections, "Have you got a preference here?" (He usually wants to see new trails where he hasn't been before and I don't see why I shouldn't give him the choice when that suits both of us. This also increases his enjoyment.)

Your Reggie sounds like my kind of horse! 

Would you post some photos? I want to put a face to this story!  (Is it your avatar horse?)


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, YEA!!! You've been on my mind! Wow! What a pretty horse!!! I am so happy for you!!!! I think just by looking at his face and eyes that he is going to be a really nice gentleman for you.  Congratulations. 

TJ, I've read about QH in particular that can kinda turn their brain 'off' and give the glazed over look in their eyes and put themselves into an autopilot mode when they've lived a not so good life.

I saw it in Jay. I don't really see it anymore, but for a good year, at different occasions, I would see his eyes go blank, not a "I'm going to hurt you" look, but a "I may be mistreated, I am going to retreat" look. I think it is a coping mechanism. Sad to think what some of these horses go through. :-(

All this talk of refinancing....I don't really understand it all. We refinanced a few years ago...but DH is the one that understands all that stuff.

Car buying is also in our near future. I have been trying to talk DH into getting rid of his jalopy forever now. He has found a used truck he likes.....he's still thinking on it....we are a one car payment family. He wants to beable to pay his truck off in a year or two so I can the trade my car in. I've never owned a car this long....mine is a 2009. Need to start throwing a 'car payment' in the bank so I have a nice down payment. 

Pipes seemed to remember our last 'come to Jesus meeting'. :lol: She was tied on the long line, and I was stripping Rainn's stall. B/c of that, Rainn kept running back and forth. I was there to supervise, but Pipes didn't bark or chase. A HUGE step in the right direction!

Speaking of Rainn, I can't believe the difference in her. She actually RUNS to the barn, RUNS out of the barn.....I am seriously thinking of saddling her up and see how she does. Took her for a walk and she did great! Something is working!!

Working? I think the Horseshine Flax/OMega 3 is working! It's for skin, hooves, and hair. I noticed a definite 'change' in both their hooves growing from the coronet band and down. Both 'changes' are about in the same place telling me what the change was, was about the same time....could it be the Horseshine? I don't know what else it could be!!

HP, so happy for you that summer is here and you have a job next year! Love the looks of Nike!!! What a cute face!!

Koolio, how is your year winding down?

Nothing earth shattering going on here....let Jay have the day off yesterday. It's a cool, sunny beautiful morning here now, so going to take a trek.

Trying to keep up and reading, reading!

TJ, have a wonderful day off!

For everyone elese. :wave: Have a great day!

RIDE STRONG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> I want to work with my horses's preferences whenever that is reasonable. That includes saying to my horse at a fair few trail intersections, "Have you got a preference here?" (He usually wants to see new trails where he hasn't been before and I don't see why I shouldn't give him the choice when that suits both of us. This also increases his enjoyment.)


I totally agree, and too allow Jay, at times to choose the way. He loves to go up new driveways or openings.

I also noticed on Friday when he had a choice of footing, he preferred to walk the road rather than gravel or grass. I let him! :wink:


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> Was on the road at 5am to make it down to see the horse by a little after 11. After doing some catching up (haven't seen the owner in a couple years in person, only keeping tabs via fb), went out to see the gelding. He was indeed a bit standoffish, as I was told to expect.. but it didn't take long for me to be able to approach and scratch him while he was loose in the field. Caught him and took him into the barn, where he stood to be tacked no worries. His owner hadn't been able to ride since memorial day weekend (due to an injury from another horse), so I figured it was my best chance to push all his buttons and see what happened.
> 
> Went out into the round pen and did about 2 minutes of groundwork. He was alert and definitely suspicious of me (stranger danger!), but he kept his head and did what was asked. He makes this odd whistling sound under his breath when he snorts, which he was doing almost constantly. Threw a leg over him with no fanfare. Again, somewhat tense but sane and willing. His feet are in need of a trim (found out the only farrier in the area had a stoke 8 weeks ago, eek) so didn't do more than walk and trot in the pen. He needs some finishing, but I can handle that. I love his attitude. He totally ignored the neighbor's children roaring up and down the road (which was only feet away from the pen) on several dirt bikes and 4wheelers, as well as not caring about the honking vehicles that went by.
> 
> However, the drunk neighbor with the automatic rifle took the cake. No, that is not a typo. I was sitting futzing with the saddle and flapping my arms and the ends of the reins and in general trying to get a spooky reaction when it suddenly sounded like we were in the middle of a war zone. Startled the heck out of me but the horse never flicked an ear. Apparently the neighbor does that a lot.. gotta love West Virginia!! :shock:
> 
> Needless to say, he came home with us!! He trailered like a champ. Not sure he had ever backed off a trailer before, but he did so quietly when asked, despite really wanting to see his new surroundings.


Congratulations! Welcome to your new home, Phineas!


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I've moved over from the 30 something thread. Just turned 40 a couple of weeks ago.
> For those that don't know me I live in Western Australia and have a 15 yr old QH called Boston and DD has a 15 yr old Welsh/Riding pony call Rose. I'm new to horse riding, but have had horses on and off over the years. Just decided last year it was time to learn to ride them! Boston is pretty laid back and tends to be lazy, Rose is a bit of a mental nutcase, but we love her anyway.
> Will try to read back through the previous few pages to catch up on you all, and look forward to reading all your posts in the future.


Welcome VickiRose! Good luck catching up on reading... just start from the newest page, we're pretty chatty over here.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> I usually find that when a handler calls an animal "dangerous" that's really a comment on their own levels of understanding and communication with animals. Not always, but usually.
> 
> Man, if animals could talk. As a species, and in general, we're the ones who are dangerous... and creating these problems...


I think it definitely is a commentary on her own level in this case Sue. We've seen nervousness, but definitely no danger from this horse. As long as we speak calmly, and use a gentle touch, we should be in good shape. But then again, shouldn't that be the way we treat everyone, human or animal?


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> I usually find that when a handler calls an animal "dangerous" that's really a comment on their own levels of understanding and communication with animals. Not always, but usually.
> 
> Man, if animals could talk. As a species, and in general, we're the ones who are dangerous... and creating these problems...


Janice said, when I first lessoned w/Bailey, that "she's sensitive & willing, as long as she feels she's not going to be hurt". The she looked at me & said "Sounds like someone else I know!":rofl:


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> So what is it some people want, AnitaAnne - robots without emotions or personality? Then they might want to ride a motorbike instead. :evil:
> 
> I've always loved the two-way communication between the animals and me, and I enjoy getting to know bits and pieces about how they view the world. I want to work with my horses's preferences whenever that is reasonable. That includes saying to my horse at a fair few trail intersections, "Have you got a preference here?"


*SueC,* I LOVE your theory! I have said all along, I don't want to ruin Bird's personality, she's a sweetheart by nature. I am sure I don't do everything "right", but I do take cues from her and plan to continue to do so while teaching her that she can trust me. Thank you for reaffirming my philosophy, even if it was unintentional.


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, Phineas is beautiful! Pretty awesome spontaneous spook test w/the semi auto going off...! Congratulations!!

Welcome, VickiRose! Pictures are a requirement, lol!

Enjoy your trek today, Nicker! Pics please, of course, of you & Jay on your walk. That's so cool about Rainn, running around like that, wow...

More coffee for me then straighten up my messy place (putting off laundry till Wednesday was a good idea...). Want to get rested up, too (still don't feel very well, but I think it's burning-candle-at-both-ends syndrome...have to learn to pace myself...) since going out to Janice's early tomorrow morning.

Since always saying "pics please"I should get some new ones of my own to post, depending on who cooperates for a pose.

Someone, Sue I think, just mentioned ear-pinning. I asked Janice once why Spirit is always pinning her ears & Janice said "Oh, she just does that..." And the more I watched her...yup, I think she just likes to do it! Sometimes she strikes a stance & pins her ears all by herself in her pen, like she's practicing her "tough girl look". Then I've seen her pin her ears & look at me w/unmistakable laughter in her eyes! She just has quite the personality, that one.


----------



## phantomhorse13

While I certainly think there CAN be dangerous horses, I agree that the majority of the issues with 'problem' animals comes directly from the human involved. Maybe I am just a true nutty ayrab person, but I thought the head and eye on that bay was lovely and appealing.. but then I have been called a nutcase myself, so perhaps it's birds of a feather!! :lol:

And like Sue, I often have a discussion when riding and don't mind letting my partner pick a direction or even a speed (assuming I don't feel the choice is a poor one :lol. I like my horses to have personality. I think the horse vs motorbike reference is a perfect one. I have never been on a motorcycle..

Welcome Vicki! I too would love to see pics of your ponies.

ellen: i need some plant inspiration from you today, as i really need to tackle planting the flowers (and yet am so dreading it). perhaps if i think of you while i am doing it, things will actually grow!!


Hope everyone is thoroughly enjoying their weekend. Looking forward to stories from MR and Rick when they return. Maybe Stan has even found a few minutes to hang out with Bugs.


----------



## SueC

This is so funny, you all! Try expressing these views on the open forum and watch the descent of the carnivorous grasshoppers! :rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> This is so funny, you all! Try expressing these views on the open forum and watch the descent of the carnivorous grasshoppers! :rofl:


:lol:I had the same thought...have seen the "carnivorous grasshoppers" in action...gets downright deadly "out there"! For myself, I read what Phantom wrote & since she knows ayrabs to a T, thought I should take another look at AA's picture, for my own educationThat's why I like it here. I can learn from experienced people & no one cuts me to ribbons for not knowing what I've never learned:shock:


----------



## SueC

Dear Teresa, you have already learnt some very crucial things many of the self-styled experts out there will never learn, and so are streets ahead of them...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Been sitting here returning the call to a bobwhite quail passing thru. That's something I haven't heard in a really long time. Hope it can nest and raise. There are a lot of preditors that make that difficult. I hate it. They are really nice birds. 

Freebird Piper's eyes break my heart. There is no telling what that baby has been thru. Would really be nice to actually talk to her. So sad. My heart goes out to her.

HP Nicke looks so much better. He is coming around. All those sharp edges are starting to look rounded off. He is going to be a big teddy bear.

PH13 Phineas is beautiful. Has a very regal manner about himself. Congrats. Re: the flower planting, just plant with love and make a point to go by occasionally each week and show em some attention. Somehow, I think plants pick up on positive energy as crazy as it sounds. 

Vickirose Welcome. This is a wonderful thread. I think you will really enjoy. The people here a the best:thumbsup:

Sue In re to the carnivorous grasshoppers, yes it is amazing the difference in the attitudes between this thread and others. 

Oh, and by the way, I love having my Aussie's here. The more the merrier:lol: Have to add we have a really great New Zealander here also. Plus really nice Canadians. Got us Americans as well. We are definitely an international thread:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: To me you all are my forum family. What would I do without you guys.

Haven't covered everything, but want to wish you all a good evening.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> G
> 
> Freebird Piper's eyes break my heart. There is no telling what that baby has been thru. Would really be nice to actually talk to her. So sad. My heart goes out to her.


Hi *Ellen* - I know what you mean... she does have sadness in her eyes. It's been two weeks since she has been back - she's getting a little better. The pic below is one Lin took yesterday. Friday as soon as I walked into the barn she started talking to me. I really feel like she knows she's safe now, but it will take her time to trust many humans again.


----------



## Freebird

Gotta run & pick up Youngest Daughter, but I thought I would share a couple of pics of Freebird in the pasture earlier this afternoon. She wasn't thrilled that I dragged her away from her friends for grooming & fly spray, so when I turned her back out, she ran as far & fast as she could... little did she know, the car can get to the road outside the fence so I can sneak some pictures. 

The past few times I've been to the barn, she nickers when she sees me. Warms my little heart.


----------



## Happy Place

Love her markings!


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Love her markings!


Thank you! The bird on her right side is what earned her the name "Freebird". You can't see it in these pics, but there is one across her rump too, except it looks more like a bat to me.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Sunday everyone!

It has been another busy weekend! The vet was here Friday and couldn't find much with Sally. She was sound and sane (figures). The vet did say she should do an ultrasound to check for a uterine infection and would then put Sally on Depo or Regumate to help her be a little less hormonal. Of course, no portable ultrasound with her so I have to book another appointment.:?

Yesterday DD rode Dressage and ShowJumping at the show. Himmy was awesome and they even scored a few 8's in dressage. He wind started picking up during jumping, but Himmy took it all in stride (pun intended) and did great until the very last jump. Apparently she didn't like the zebra stripes on the fence and refused. DD got her over and all under the time limit, so it was OK. Only 4 faults. Today, they rode X country and did well against. Himmy has only been on a full XC course once before and that was last year, so she did well. Refused two jumps but went over them both with a little extra incentive. All in all, DD is very happy with the weekend. Here is the pic of the two of them all ready for the dressage ring.










This morning I took Lucy the annual local dog show to see her sibs and her mama show. It was a big outing and she was wowed, but did very well. I won't show her, but do plan to do some agility and rally-o once she is older. It has been very hot all weekend, so she was tuckered when we got home. I'll get more pictures soon as she's growing like a weed! She gained 2.5 lb and a few inches this past week!

Not much else new here. I was excited to see a new triple crown winner after 37 years. Congratulations American Pharoh and team!!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: what a busy weekend! hope sally will be more comfortable. congrats to DD and Himmy on their successful show. can't wait to see more pics of Lucy (and i bet she had a blast at the dog show)!!




ellen hays said:


> Re: the flower planting, just plant with love and make a point to go by occasionally each week and show em some attention. Somehow, I think plants pick up on positive energy as crazy as it sounds.


Then my flowers are in big trouble.. unless muttering curses over and over counts as 'showing attention' .. cause I sure wasn't feeling positive! :lol:


The only good thing about today's project was that the weather was pleasant with temps only in the middle 70s, low humidity and a lovely breeze. Started out rototilling what was there. Then came the trying to level it out. Didn't have enough dirt, so had to transport more in (thank god for the skid loader and the atv!):




















Just as we finished with the dirt, DH got called away to go help Keith with hay. That left me with all the planting.. *EIGHTY ONE* holes shock: :shock: :shock and four hours later, all the bulbs were in. How the h*ll people think gardening is relaxing is beyond me. My back and knees and shoulders and wrists all hate me now. And all we have to look at for all that work is this:











It better be the best thing I have ever seen next year.. and if it isn't, god help the person who says anything about it!! :lol:


While it was being watered, went out and played with Phin in the pasture a bit. He seems to be settling in nicely and only walked away a few steps before letting me catch him. Figured out I finally have an Arab with an Arab-sized head, as the halter I had intended for him was much too big!


----------



## SueC

*Freebird*, do you find it odd that we call you by your horse's name around here? ...or maybe does it make you feel more connected with your animal? ;-)

*Koolio*, DD and horse looking superb in that photo.

*VickiRose*, stories and photos please! 

*All*: :wave: Have an excellent day. Yesterday the weather was bleak and today we have sun so I will try to catch up on that missed trail ride I exchanged for an afternoon nap...


----------



## Eole

*PH*: congratulations on Phineas! He looks perfect and with Al Marah lines, chances are he'll be awesome on trail. Already making friends over the fence. Is that a halter with fleece nose and poll? Love it! 

*Koolio*, congrats to DD and Himmy, job well done. Is the plan still to sell him? I don't get tired of Lucy pics, keep them coming! 


*Freebird*, I love Piper's look, she will come around. I can't imagine her dangerous. Freebird the horse is beautiful, lovely markings.

*TJ*, I know you'll always find a way to be around horses, don't even fight it, there's no cure. Your Schedule is indeed complicated. As long as you don't show up for a midnight shift on the wrong day ( I've done it...)
*NM*, it's been a few pages, but so glad you had fun on your solo horse riding trip, those trails looked amazing

*Roadyy*, it's been a while too, but your old Doc looks healthier in the last pics, shiny coat and all. Whatever you're doing works well. Hope you can have your own place soon.
*HP*, so glad you can enjoy the summer knowing a good job is waiting for you. Nike is lucky you found him.
*Sue*, LOVE the long haired donkey, irresistible.
*Blue*, hope your week end was good and your coming week even better. You deserve a break: no more troubles-worries for a while. :wink:
*Ellen,* how are you doing? And the garden, hens, flowers? Nature surrounding you sounds so beautiful.

DH found a young man to help clear trails, so that's what we did Thursday. ATV, cutters, chainsaw: we cleared even more than planned. 

Did a longer trail ride on Buttercup following day to explore a new loop. We first met a guy in his pyjamas in the middle of the forest, walking his 2 huge huskies at dusk. :shock: Buttercup stopped, snorted, and walked straight at them. I'm impressed. We did our first water crossing and she was good: you can see her think throught stuff. I dismounted to lead, but it wasn't necessary.

Today, Alizé's turn. I love that mare, she is so sweet. Again, new trails and loop. Last pic, a couple of malard ducks walked a while ahead of us, pretty funny, they weren't in a hurry to fly away.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Sunday evening.
I have had a complete non-horsey weekend (sad), big high school graduation at work (sat out in the hot sun today, nearly 100 degrees in robes and hoods), while nearly 400 graduated. I am a week or so from being done at work (will summer ever arrive????) Students last day is Thursday - Teachers last day is Friday, I HOPE to get my work done and out of there!!!
I LOVED reading everyone's posts and looking at all the great pictures--I'm really envious of those who got to ride this weekend. The pictures are all fantastic. It's fun to see the vegetation and terrain from different parts of our county (and nations).
SUE C - I agree with your suggestion about Donkeys; and your assessment of their temperament - they are fabulous pets.
NICKERMAKER71 - I am glad your first summer ride (many posts ago) was so successful. Jay is really a stunning horse. I enjoyed every one of your pictures.
HAPPY PLACE - Nike looks like he is responding well to your feeding program. I think I remember someone else asking "have you had his teeth looked at"? That might be something to consider. And did you get your round pen issue fixed? I hope so - what fun you two will have this summer.

PHANTOM HORSE - Phineas is fabulous - what a pretty, pretty horse! I can't wait to hear all about your adventures.
FREEBIRD - your girl is so sweet, I don't know how you work around all those that need homes ......you have a great heart! I would want to take them all home--and then I would soon be looking for a new husband (sorry bad joke-he's used to me dragging things home) 

Everyone, I am so glad you had great times this weekend. I am jealous - but hopefully at the end of next week - my horse times with my new guy will be much more frequent!


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> *Freebird*, do you find it odd that we call you by your horse's name around here?


No, not really - since that's the screen name I chose for myself. My real name is Jodi.


----------



## Blue

Evening all! Loving all the posts. They make me feel good.

Just wanted to let you know that Uncle-in-law passed away this morning. Very sad, but relieving at the same time. Oiy! He had other health issues and was ready.

We found an abandoned little dog on Saturday night. Cute little thing. Probably shouldn't keep him but you knowhow that goes. I'll take him to our vet in the morning and see if he has a chip and hopefully get a better idea of his age. I'm thinking about 10 or 11 mo. He needs to be fixed also, but our dogs are getting along well with him.

Tired tonight Going to go get some rest.


----------



## Topper

Blue, he's precious. What breed do you think he might be? It's hard to see his size in the picture. I am very, very sorry about your uncle in law. Warm thoughts to you.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

Naw! Thanks for the welcome guys 
As photos are mandatory, this is a quick shot of the beasties taken from the front veranda this morning


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> While it was being watered, went out and played with Phin in the pasture a bit. He seems to be settling in nicely and only walked away a few steps before letting me catch him. Figured out I finally have an Arab with an Arab-sized head, as the halter I had intended for him was much too big!


I should send you that pretty halter I bought...intended it for Bailey, but is too small...Janice said it'll only fit an Arab head:shock:

Good luck w/the garden!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Eole, as always...I LOVE those ears!! 

PH, he's a beaty!!!!

TJ, have a GREAT horse Monday!!

Sue, I TOO love the donkey. Oh my!

BLUE, He's a cute one!!

MR, commentary?

Wish me luck....today starts RS Summer Riding Academy!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Blu, condolences...never easy, even when expected...

Cute puppy, glad to hear you recovered him from being dumped.

Eole, sounded like a very nice ride. Buttercup coming along well then? Good!
And yes....my schedule. I keep one at home under my calendar; have to check it daily to keep on track. No, work won't dissuade me from being around horses...& that's why I've requested (after this month) the weekend 12hr thing IF I can get Mons/Tues's/Weds off. That way I have my Mondays & time to have some life before being at work. I figure if I have to work till I die I'm gonna try to wrangle some Life for myself too!

Today will be the last "HorseMonday" for awhile (again). Janice texted me last night: she has no other obligations until 1130 this morning, so I can get a lesson at 10a. I'll get out there by 8a, work on cleaning up behind the saddle racks (wall & floor) then get Bailey out around 930a. I asked for more skills work, since last Monday's success is still in my head (& body-memory hopefully!!). I can get a solo arena jaunt on Spirit on down the road this month (hopefully) when Janice won't be able to give me undivided lesson attention.

Sounds like a plan. Now I just need to wake up!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ, have a GREAT horse Monday!!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck....today starts RS Summer Riding Academy!!!!


Thanks, Nicker!

GOOD LUCK today! "RS Summer riding Academy": oooh, that sounds cool


----------



## tjtalon

PS Phantom: pic of the halter, let me know if you want it or want to do a trade:




Bailey's head is "regular" but the halter isn't, even 'tho was labeled as such; it's too short, just hits her cheekbones & the nose thing is too small, needs to be at least 2 more holes. Janice's Arab Mimi is a little mare & it would fit her, but I don't ride Mimi. At some point I can take it back to TackShed & try to exchange, but thought I'd offer it to you first, if you think it will work. If maybe so, tell me what you would like me to measure, to get a better idea.


----------



## Roadyy

Went to NE Ms late Friday night and got early Saturday hoping to follow my cousin's wife to B'ham to visit our other cousin at UAB hospital. She is mid 20's and been given her talk of the end. She has Cystic Fibrosis and is now totally dependent on the respirator. They did a lung transplant about 8 years ago and her body rejected them so she has been in and out of the hospital since.


Got the Ranger back from mom and will be tinkering with some things it needs like 4 shocks, find a vacuum leak and cure a misfire in the #4 cylinder. It's a 99 Ford Ranger 4.0 V6 with 222K on the ticker and still runs good even with the miss. Took a tank of gas to get down here even after stopping to see my oldest daughter, grandson and felt my first granddaughter in the belly. Course I had to rub that in to DW that I beat her to her.



Also wanted to share a couple of other pics. One from the highway traffic down here in the south and of a gelding at the boarding barn that is a near copy of Reba.


Truck










Highway traffic in the south










Male version of Reba











Now to go read the last 10 pages posted since I was gone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> So what is it some people want, AnitaAnne - robots without emotions or personality? Then they might want to ride a motorbike instead. :evil:
> 
> I've always loved the two-way communication between the animals and me, and I enjoy getting to know bits and pieces about how they view the world. Yet a lot of "expert" horse trainers seem to want to shut down a horse's self-expression etc. For instance, ear pinning: Some advocate punishing it each time you see it near you. But that's so silly - my herd leader horse knows when to ignore that sort of thing and when to say, "Hey!" ... and so do I. And if my gelding didn't ear pin and give me "Do you mind?" looks when I'm grooming, how else would I know where he is ticklish and would prefer more sensitive treatment?
> 
> Some people seem to think horses should just put up with whatever we wish to do with them without making their own preferences known. I want to work with my horses's preferences whenever that is reasonable. That includes saying to my horse at a fair few trail intersections, "Have you got a preference here?" (He usually wants to see new trails where he hasn't been before and I don't see why I shouldn't give him the choice when that suits both of us. This also increases his enjoyment.)
> 
> Your Reggie sounds like my kind of horse!
> 
> Would you post some photos? I want to put a face to this story!  (Is it your avatar horse?)


I am one that enjoys more of a partnership with a horse, as opposed to being in a master/slave type relationship. 

I think with Reggie, the problem was that his resistance was to rear, and rearing scares the shiitake out of many in the equine community, including many professionals. I have never understood why exactly, except that a really high one they can potentially go over backwards. 

I never once felt out of control when he reared, and honestly prefer a rearer over a bucker. Oh well, I admit to being different...

The Avitar picture is my current ride, Chivas, the Roacky Mtn gelding. Will have to look for a picture of Sir Reginald (Reggie) and snap a "picture of a picture" to post it. He was my ride 15 or so years ago. I kick myself on a regular basis for ever selling that horse, but he was a casualty of the divorce. I miss him all the time, silly isn't it?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey Natalie My garden is going pretty well. It was pretty wet and cloudy for a while and my tomatoes were looking troubled, but the past couple of sunny days seems to have revived them. Been digging potatoes. After I get them all dug I am planting field peas behind them. My green beans are running and have buds on some of the plants. Won't be long till I will be seeing tiny beans. My corn is doing good and getting ready to take off. My girls are doing good. Had one to get sick and thought I was going to loose her. She's ok now, but the girls are not laying many eggs. Down to 8 hens. Not many flowers this year, but have really enjoyed the beautiful blooms from my daylilies. First year of them blooming and was really a pleasant surprise.

Sounds like Buttercup is a fearless girl. She's quite a girl. And Alize. I have always loved seeing pictures of her. She is so pretty. Has always reminded of an exquisite porcelain statue. Beautiful girl.

Blue That looks like a nice pup. Really pretty. Our human problem around here is throwing cats out. They don't survive the dogs though. I would love to have some barn cats. An occasional stray dog does come through. I think its really nice of you to take the time and trouble to get the pup and help it.

VickiRose Very nice picture of your 2 babies. Thought maybe it was taken a few months ago until I started thinking. A rare thing me thinking you know, but that's right, it is winter there. Saw the bare trees. Keep forgetting that the weather is opposite to here:think:

See what happens when I think, I accidently hit the send button. Will resume my good a.m. greeting.


----------



## SueC

Main forum topic: Now it's apparently unacceptable for a horse to touch you with its nose, even though it's apparently completely acceptable for us to handle them all over as we like.

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/natural-horsemanship-first-time-owner-588746/

Does anyone else here have a horse that rubs them back when you scratch their itchy spot?


----------



## SueC

The link doesn't work properly for me - if you're having problems with it too but are interested, go directly to the topic as directed by the URL.


----------



## corgi

Good morning everyone....have a few moments to post before I sit in on English Supervisor Interviews all day long and end with a school board meeting tonight.
Yikes! 

Blue- what a cute little puppy. Hope you find his owner. Sorry about your Uncle in law.

Eole- looks like you had a great weekend of riding!

Ellen- hang in there! I like the idea of a donkey or mini. The barn is getting 8 minis this summer. Can't wait!!!

Free bird- freebird, the horse, is very pretty!!

Topper- you a teacher too? I taught for 15 years and then moved into the dark side of central office administration 9 years ago. You are among a lot of educators here.

Koolio- glad your daughter had a good show! Do you work all year long, like me?

VickiRose- welcome!

PH- love Phineas!!!!

AA- my friend had a Rocky Mountain horse...the most gorgeous mane I have ever seen.

Tj- have a great horse Monday!

Nicker- Ride Strong!!!

Rick- glad you had a safe trip.

Yesterday, I met another goal with Isabella. I had a friend work with her on the ground in the round pen just because she asked if she could. Isabella was so attentive and obedient, I thought I would try something daring.

I ride bareback all the time...and I can drop the reins and she will listen to me for the most part. But yesterday, I got on her bareback and completely bridleless. She was naked. :lol:

She did soooo good. Her whoa needs a little work...well, actually, my cue for whoa needs a little work. I figured out that I need to become completely lifeless in order to cue a whoa without reins or a bridle. Pulling on her mane does not work! LOL

We did figure 8's and got up to a trot and back to a walk, all on my body cues. I am so excited about this. Now I know what I want to work on this summer. My new goal will be to work up to a canter and maybe out of the round pen and into the small arena. I really think she enjoyed it too. She likes things that make her think and it wasn't hard on her legs. I fear her days of long trails may be coming to an end, but this is something we can do. No extra weight of a saddle. I also have lost 12 pounds since March and I know that helps her arthritis too. I want to lose 10 more. Nothing like the motivation of needing to be lighter for your horse's health! 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lots happening on this smokin' fast thread!! 

Going to try to remember, plz forgive any exclusions! 

*PH13*, That flower bed is going to look fabulous!! It is a lot of work and hopefully all 81 (good grief) bulbs grow. If not, it would still make a lovely patch of grass with maybe a fountain in the middle, or better yet, a horse statue!! (just in case you got a bad batch of bulbs) 

*Koolio*: DD and Hinny look fabulous! Sounds like a great day. Wouldn't mind more pictures, if you have them. 

Sounds like Miss Lucy had a great time at the show. Isn't it funny how tuckered out dogs get after having a big outing? They are just like little kids, looking around with big eyes, not quite sure what to do first. 

Every picture of her makes me grin from ear-to-ear. 

Best of luck for Sally

*Eole*: Buttercup is doing well! Did you have a lesson on her? How did that go? 

What fun to ride some new trails! Lots of work to open them up, glad you had help with that. The ducks are adorable

*Blue*: So sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe the pup was sent to cheer you up. Everytime there is a death in someone close to me, I seem to obtain a new pet. To me it signifies that life is a cycle, and spring will come with rebirth every year. The pup sure is a cutie! How big is he? 

*VickiRose*: your horses are beautiful and look so curious and happy! Something about seeing horses out enjoying life in a big pasture just makes my heart swell with peace. 

*TJ*, you are always so funny and kind. Thanks for being you, a special lady. Hope your HM is the best one ever. 

*Roadyy*: Sorry to hear the news of your cousin. Praying all goes as well as possible. 

Is that truck going to be Amber's? It does look like she has claimed it

The gelding is super beautiful! Another prospect for you???

*Nicker*: Rainn is looking fabulous, hopefully she is able to go on some short rides. What is that suppliment called you are feeding them?

I had to chuckle when I heard you say your 2009 was old! That would be a new car at my house! My newest is a 2004...I used to only drive a vehicle for 10 years, but that was pre-D. Now I pray that they all last for another 10 :wink:

*Ellen*, neat about calling the quail, you are very talented! I hope it sticks around, would love to see pictures.

*Sue*: Congrats on finishing your guest room! Does that mean you are open for company???

*HP*: Good to hear the feed situation is settled, Nike and friends must be trilled you started coming around!! Can't wait to see more pictures. 

I had to work this weekend, but was pulled to the cardiac unit. Nice change of pace, and really nice staff. 

Was able to watch the Belmont with a really pleasant patient of mine. Was a very enjoyable time, chatting during the never-ending pre-race comentary. 

Was a good race, and pleased we finally got a triple crown winner!! YIPPEE!!

Going to post a few pictures on the next one, I'm afraid this is already too much for my slow old computer...


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> Naw! Thanks for the welcome guys
> As photos are mandatory, this is a quick shot of the beasties taken from the front veranda this morning


Ah, how nice!  Have you also had a warmer and drier May than usual where you are? You're somewhere south of Bridgetown, aren't you - can you remind me of your location? We're in Redmond, 25km north of Albany.

If you ever come down this way, be sure to let us know!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Main forum topic: Now it's apparently unacceptable for a horse to touch you with its nose, even though it's apparently completely acceptable for us to handle them all over as we like.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/natural-horsemanship-first-time-owner-588746/
> 
> Does anyone else here have a horse that rubs them back when you scratch their itchy spot?


Does this mean I can't let my skittish mare Sassy lay her head on my shoulder when I stoke her neck? 

TOO BAD!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh...gosh...AA...thanks!

Ladona: Wow! Bet that was FUN, too!

Welcome home, Rick! I like that truck...

SueC, I couldn't find that. Topic: Horse can't touch me w/nose? How else are they gonna sniff me?! (Besides, when Bailey touches me briefly w/her nose, it's a great compliment, being as she's very reticent w/showing affection).

Ok gotta get dressed & out the door....!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: What fun!! Riding Isabelle NAKED! Oh, wait, re-read that, Isabelle was naked, not you. :rofl:

You have such a wonderful relationship with Isabelle. I am glad you are finding ways to still enjoy your time together. Was it that nasty fall at the water trough that caused her problems? 

*Toppe*r: fabulous ride! 

*Freebird*: your horse is looking prettier and prettier every day. Love the markings!!


----------



## SueC

*AnitaAnne*: Right on!  I wish I could ride with you sometime (and with all of you), but my TARDIS is only imaginary. But, I do have a guest room now, and am definitely open for company! 

*Corgi*: Well done you on your "free riding"! It's a great feeling, no? And here's something to inspire you, if you've not seen it already - a NZ lass who has really made that her thing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxuqbZ0Q_9c

This is such a lovely girl, warm and calm and you can see why she's good with horses and is achieving the things she is!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Does this mean I can't let my skittish mare Sassy lay her head on my shoulder when I stoke her neck?
> 
> TOO BAD!


:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey again

Rick I am so sorry about your cousins wife. Cystic fibrosis is such a bad condition. My prayers are with you and them. I pray that she will be comfortable. I am so sorry.

Freebird Beautiful horse. Is she a paint? Striking markings.

Koolio I know you are proud of DD. She and Himmy make a very nice looking team. Glad Lucy is enjoying going places with you. Speaking of teams sounds like you and Lucy are. 

PH13 I didn't realize you were involved in a mass planting of bulbs. What variety of bulbs did you plant? Sounds like it was quite an undertaking. Hope you feel ok today and not too sore. But, doesn't the earthmoving equipment come in handy. I love my front end loader on my tractor. Very handy. Will be looking forward to a beautiful mass blooming picture this spring:thumbsup:

Stanley Please chime in. When you are quiet for so long I start worrying about you.

MR Looking forward to hearing about your weekend.

Sue Double standards just seem to be a part of the human race. I have always considered mutual scratching between herd mates as a bonding process. The only thing I have been careful about was the possibily of being nipped by the horse when scratching their withers. Not a mean nip. Never have been bitten like that. I think it is one way of bonding and gaining trust. Looking at from the horse's prospective, a herbivore and prey animal mutually grooming a omnivore and predator. I would call that having trust. We as humans seem to always want it our way and be bullies on top of that. Please don't think I am down on all humans, but we are what we are. Take away any moral structure and you have volopter rapters. ?sp

Now that I have thrown a controversial post out there, the carnivorous grasshoppers may get me. Oh well. A little excitement for the day.

I know I haven't covered everything, but the girls are awaiting their breakfast.

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

*Teresa*, looking forward to your Horse Monday report! 

...and everyone who commented on our shaggy Mary Lou: We love her too!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> SueC, I couldn't find that. Topic: Horse can't touch me w/nose? How else are they gonna sniff me?! (Besides, when Bailey touches me briefly w/her nose, it's a great compliment, being as she's very reticent w/showing affection).


See, told you that you're already where many "experts" will never be because they just don't get this sort of stuff. Those guys should be working with motor bikes...

I can't link to it, there seems to be a bug, it's in Natural Horsemanship and it's called Natural Horsemanship for the First Time Owner (who is also being criticised for choosing a 4yo who's being sent for an education as her first horse).

The carnivorous grasshoppers thing...


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sue Double standards just seem to be a part of the human race. I have always considered mutual scratching between herd mates as a bonding process. The only thing I have been careful about was the possibily of being nipped by the horse when scratching their withers. Not a mean nip. Never have been bitten like that. I think it is one way of bonding and gaining trust. Looking at from the horse's prospective, a herbivore and prey animal mutually grooming a omnivore and predator. I would call that having trust. We as humans seem to always want it our way and be bullies on top of that. Please don't think I am down on all humans, but we are what we are. Take away any moral structure and you have volopter rapters. ?sp


I totally agree... you guys are an oasis of sanity in this warped species of ours...



> Now that I have thrown a controversial post out there, the carnivorous grasshoppers may get me. Oh well. A little excitement for the day.


I don't think the carnivorous grasshoppers come to 40+!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi SueC, I'm near Manjimup, and we've had a great autumn, early break to the season and just enough rain to keep the grass growing without it getting too cold and waterlogged! 
So much going on in this thread!
Thanks for all the lovely comments on my photo, I love watching them graze. I don't think I could do the whole agistment thing. I'm very lucky to have a nice biggish farm (750acres) and a paddock right in front of my house where hubby is ok with me having horses. He is not an equine fan! Hence why my two have to share with whichever cows need extra TLC and any pet calves and sheep/lambs. I'd dearly love to run a fence down the middle and keep the horses seperate from the other livestock, but it's no go at the moment. It worries me when they go hooning around that they might injure other animals. My last horse (free horse because it had been abandoned) actually beat one of the cows into the ground a few years back! So I'm a bit paranoid!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pictures of my Easter Lilies I took when I got home last night. Someone hit the brakes when she saw them and ran up to ask about them. I decided to get some pictures at the same time she did. 

They are so huge, it is amazing. i need to put up a little fence so they are not flopping over on the driveway. Can't get my van out without running over them! 

They smell heavenly too.


----------



## ellen hays

AA 

What was so funny about calling to the quail was that the little ****** came to the edge of the pasture and took flight. It went right over my head while I was standing on the screen porch. Landed somewhere on the other side of the house and continued to call. Didn't mean to, but I really played a mean trick on it. Poor litl fella.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays;7561578
Now that I have thrown a controversial post out there said:


> Exactly, as Sue just said: they don't come here. They would be very politely devoured by silence:lol:


----------



## VickiRose

Anita, lovely flowers! 

SueC, our grey pony, Rose came from down your way. Her full name is Brimfield Gypsy Rose. She spent a little while at the Izzafield Riding School in Albany being retrained by her previous owner.


----------



## ellen hays

:thumbsup:Ladona Thanx. Couldn't resist looking at horsey ads. Went to mules and donkeys. Found a mule that was a good prospect, but don't have $2500 to spend. I am finding that mules and donkeys are very different from horses. One of Sue's posts mentioning the lack of reaction in donkeys during a spook. That is what got me started. A mini is definitely a possibility. Talked to K yesterday and she is still telling me to ride their Clydesdale cross. When I dismount like she tells me, I put too much of an impact on my knees. So, the cart and something to pull the cart is probably the best thing for me at this point. Will keep you posted on any developments in this area.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pictures of my fat horses from Friday night feeding. Now that house stuff is winding down, going to start getting Chivas back in shape! He is much better when worked regularly. 

For the newbies, the Chocolate RMHA gelding 7 yr old is my ride, Chivas. 

The other is Dreamer, my youngest DD's Arab/Paint cross gelding, 24 yrs old. He is not doing so well this year, really need to find out if it is something treatable or just old age wearing him down. 

Up until last year, she was riding him all over the place, but we started to have some problems last fall on our last trip to Florida. I'm hoping he gets better, need to get the vet out soon.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Pictures of my Easter Lilies I took when I got home last night. Someone hit the brakes when she saw them and ran up to ask about them. I decided to get some pictures at the same time she did.
> 
> They are so huge, it is amazing. i need to put up a little fence so they are not flopping over on the driveway. Can't get my van out without running over them!
> 
> They smell heavenly too.


AA 

They are gorgeous. Oh my goodness. Maybe when my daylilies multiply, we can do a trade. Your lilies are magnificent. I love em. I would probably stop and ask you about them like the person you mentioned in your post.

Had to edit, the thread is moving at the speed of light. Didn't see your horse pictures before I posted. Wow, they are so beautiful too.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ 

Ain't it great to have this wonderful refuge. I really enjoy it here.


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> FREEBIRD - your girl is so sweet, I don't know how you work around all those that need homes ......you have a great heart! I would want to take them all home--and then I would soon be looking for a new husband (sorry bad joke-he's used to me dragging things home)


A lot of times, the only thing stopping me is the $$$$ for boarding. If I had my own place (when I get my own place) we would have a problem.  The good thing is, hubby's hobby/avocation is as expensive as mine. He's a musician, regularly in bands - so it's never a surprise to me when a new guitar, etc shows up. I think he's just resigned to the same with horses. :lol:


----------



## Freebird

Eole said:


> *PH*:
> 
> *Freebird*, I love Piper's look, she will come around. I can't imagine her dangerous. Freebird the horse is beautiful, lovely markings.


I really don't think she's dangerous - just very hurt & scared by crappy humans. 

What a beautiful ride you had! I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Evening all! Loving all the posts. They make me feel good.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Uncle-in-law passed away this morning. Very sad, but relieving at the same time. Oiy! He had other health issues and was ready.
> 
> We found an abandoned little dog on Saturday night. Cute little thing. Probably shouldn't keep him but you knowhow that goes. I'll take him to our vet in the morning and see if he has a chip and hopefully get a better idea of his age. I'm thinking about 10 or 11 mo. He needs to be fixed also, but our dogs are getting along well with him.
> 
> Tired tonight Going to go get some rest.


So sorry to hear about your Uncle-in-Law Blue. Thoughts & prayers with your family in the weeks to come.

The pup is adorable! He looks a little "North American White Dog" to me -- lab, pit, farmdog, etc.  I hope you don't find his owner... er, I mean... :lol:


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Main forum topic: Now it's apparently unacceptable for a horse to touch you with its nose, even though it's apparently completely acceptable for us to handle them all over as we like.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/natural-horsemanship-first-time-owner-588746/
> 
> Does anyone else here have a horse that rubs them back when you scratch their itchy spot?


Bird ALWAYS rubs me with her head, when I rub under her mane. I won't stop that... they groom each other, in my mind, rubbing back is just a way of saying "hey, thanks, now let me get your itchy spots". Again, maybe I'm a weirdo, but I'm going with the cues she gives me.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Freebird Beautiful horse. Is she a paint? Striking markings.
> 
> God bless and keep.


*Ellen *- yes, Freebird is a Paint. I could register her with the APHA IF the guy who owned her mama could "find" the breeding records. However, I don't expect that to happen as Mama was part of a herd that was relinquished after he had problems with neglect. And, since I don't plan to show her, registration isn't necessarily a big deal.

Have a fantastic Monday!


----------



## Roadyy

AA, that gelding is a resident of the boarding barn and has been there a while. No prospect for me. Just thought it neat that he was close to same markings as Reba.


Nice flowers and horses looking good.



My cousin's wife and daughters dropped me off at mom's. I wwas going to follow her to visit our other cousin who has CF. I did not get to see her, but hope to get time to when I go back at the end of July for mom's wedding and to see my first granddaughter once she is born.



Dawn, Phinea looks great and glad he did better than you on the ride in his own environment. I pray he is just as great in your environment once acclimated. I also hope your garden work pays off and remember When you are doing hard work and you feel pain, that pain is merely weakness leaving the body.

Amber has enjoyed tooling around in the little truck and is looking forward to getting her permit in the fall to legally drive with me.


I did not get any pictures of the new place when we visited R and his family yesterday, but we all think we can deal with the smaller place. It is smaller by a heap than we have been used to the last 5 years so it will take some time to thin out the furniture and what have you in order to find what fits. I'm happy with it being smaller for less heating and cooling needs. Cheaper bills. lol

They keep a dehumidifier running and the ac on 76*F. It felt like 70*F in there. They just replaced the outside AC unit about 4 years ago and the inside handler about 3 years ago. The roof is the original from 1995. The wood flooring was replaced last year and have extra incase so the carpet is the only thing left to be replaced as it is worn pretty good. All in all the place was in extremely good shape. I will have to redo some of the fencing to suit my needs, but that will come with time. 

We talked about going ahead and moving my horses up there next weekend to save me boarding fees. I will keep food and hay up there and starting to feed the boys once a day instead of twice so I can go up most weekday evenings to feed. This way I can also ride some of the trails up there and get to know them before moving. 

My score didn't move any more this month and likely due to me having the credit union check so they could release my funds for the secured cc. Just going to keep preparing the crops for rain.


I read all and responded to some, but know I read them all.

Welcome to the new family members.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> :thumbsup:Ladona Thanx. Couldn't resist looking at horsey ads. Went to mules and donkeys. Found a mule that was a good prospect, but don't have $2500 to spend. I am finding that mules and donkeys are very different from horses. One of Sue's posts mentioning the lack of reaction in donkeys during a spook. That is what got me started. A mini is definitely a possibility. Talked to K yesterday and she is still telling me to ride their Clydesdale cross. When I dismount like she tells me, I put too much of an impact on my knees. So, the cart and something to pull the cart is probably the best thing for me at this point. Will keep you posted on any developments in this area.


Try looking for Rescues in your area! Adoption fees are usually a *lot* more reasonable than outright making a purchase, and you are not only finding something to satisfy your equine needs, you're helping save a life. I honestly wish you weren't so far from me, I would love to introduce you to our mini & mini donk herd that was just recently brought to us... they desperately need homes.


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> ...It worries me when they go hooning around that they might injure other animals. My last horse (free horse because it had been abandoned) actually beat one of the cows into the ground a few years back! So I'm a bit paranoid!


What is hooning? (I'm sure you have questions about our terminology too... isn't language fun?)

Beautiful horses, btw.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

So sorry about your family's loss. Will keep you in my thoughts. Never easy to lose a family member. God bless.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, I would wish you good luck, but I don't think you're going to need it! It's going to be awesome!

*Anita*, I agree. Sometimes a rear can be a very dangerous thing and sometimes the horse is just testing your limits . My old gelding tried it with me. And no, it's not silly to still miss your old horse. I've had some that I'll miss forever.

*Corgi*, that's really cool. I've never been quite brave enough to try bridle less. I used to ride bareback a lot and recently only occasionally, but bareback and bridleless I'm impressed.

*Roadyy*, so sorry for this new difficulty. It just seems to never end. BTW, how is your MIL doing? Well, I hope.

*VickiRose*, Beautiful pics. Love that scenery.

*Sue*, even if the "carnivorous grasshoppers" tried to mess with us, we'd fry them up and eat!

*Freebird*, this little dog is a pistol. We were wondering what breed/s he could be. He's very interesting looking and a little busy body. Even if the owner responded to our ad I'd need a very good explanation for his being out in the desert like that. Mostly I just want to let them know what I think of them.

We've watched him run and he leaps like a terrier type. He's about the size of a small heeler or large terrier and aside from the big black patch on his eye and a big one on his tail, he has lots of small spots in his undercoat. Hmmmm., very interesting. I can't spend the money for neutering until I know for sure we're keeping him, but he NEEDS to get fixed. He's not aggressive at all, and seems very smart, but needs to get his mind off "other smells" of the neighborhood. He's just small enough that he could wiggle through some places in our fence so he takes some watching. 

Apparently he's never seen horses or cows before. Lacey had to take a warning swipe at him this morning, but at least he's smart enough to heed the warning and move on…. to barking at the steer Henry. The next few days will be interesting. Right now we're using training treats to try to teach him his name, Patch and to listen to "No". He gets it, but he's busy. 

He knows "sit", and I'm pretty sure he's housebroken, but that's it. He'll jump up on you (I hate that) and he's a little head shy and flinchy of quick movements. 

Talked to Uncle-in-law's wife last night. She and their remaining son have decided that they're not going to have a funeral. Conrad didn't care for them anyway. They've opted for cremation and they still have the ashes of the son they lost last Thanksgiving. They are going to take both of their ashes to a favorite fishing spot where they would also cut a lot of firewood and spread them there. Personally, I like that idea.


----------



## SueC

*Freebird* and all non Aussies - "hooning" is going fast! 

Love the photos and posts and want to comment loads, but I really need to go to bed now...

Night all!


----------



## Roadyy

She is still doing well. DW is going to call he mom's medical doctor here and see about scheduling that CT scan. We are pretty sure her mom is not pushing the issue from fear of the results which is very understandable, but still needed.


She went with us to look over R's place. Carried her Oxygen bottle in its little shoulder bag all by herself. lol

I will talk to R about me running some electric fence around the big field out back to turn the boys out on as well. Then I could tie it into the barn a bit to feed them in stalls as well as allow them to use the stalls for cover in the storm if they choose. Some of the fencing has been there since 2000 and getting weak and a lot of the posts weren't cemented in so those will have to be addressed since this is all sand.


----------



## Freebird

Am I horrible? 

We had a funeral last week with a butterfly release. The box the butterflies came in is in my office (I share an office with three of the directors), it occurred to me that these would be fabulous desensitizers! The directors laughed at me when I asked if there were any left, and if so, could I have a little envelope of them. I think it would be great to let them go in front of Bird, one at a time, so she realizes pretty flutter-byes are not going to kill her... 

You guessed it, I'm having one of those days where I'd rather be with my pony than sitting in this office. I would love to find funds to give myself a salary for running the Rescue instead.


----------



## Roadyy

DW started her vacation today from school bus as well. Her and DD went to put another coat on that fence and are now talking about going to the natural spring creek. I no longer want to be here at work!!!!

This starts me to second guessing my plan to use as much funding as possible to pay off new place, but not enough to make me change my plans. lol I like the long term climax better than the short term pleasure.




TJ, I forgot to mention to you a great remedy for any pain in your thumb. This remedy has been passed down through the ages and never have I heard a failed use. Seems there is something very therapeutic about the air along side a highway. If you stand there long enough with your thumb held up in the breeze it will take the pain away....:twisted:


----------



## Freebird

Oh my goodness, are people ever angry... "carnivorous grasshoppers" indeed. On a thread about "tri-colored paints" someone just "yelled" in all caps about someone calling a roan horse a "red dun" about how VERY VERY wrong they are. Yikes. I think I'll just hang out here with y'all where we are nice to each other! :hide: :shock: :sad:


----------



## Blue

Freebird, that's exactly why most of us stick close here. There's an "over 50" thread that's very good and the saloon "over 50's table" is fun as well. Every now and then I get curious about whats going on elsewhere, but scurry back here soon enough! Nothing like good friends and family. Even when we disagree on something that's all it is.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Freebird, that's exactly why most of us stick close here. There's an "over 50" thread that's very good and the saloon "over 50's table" is fun as well. Every now and then I get curious about whats going on elsewhere, but scurry back here soon enough! Nothing like good friends and family. Even when we disagree on something that's all it is.


Over 50? :shock: Oops, have I been on the wrong thread all this time? Does one get kicked up the thread ladder as one ages? :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> They are gorgeous. Oh my goodness. Maybe when my daylilies multiply, we can do a trade. Your lilies are magnificent. I love em. I would probably stop and ask you about them like the person you mentioned in your post.
> 
> Had to edit, the thread is moving at the speed of light. Didn't see your horse pictures before I posted. Wow, they are so beautiful too.


Would love to do a trade Ellen! I used to have some day lilies that were about 3' tall. Should have dug them up before I moved, cause the new owners let them die out. :-( I have to learn to ask if folks want my plants, cause it seems like they get torn out or killed when new buyers come. 

That was not the first person to stop and ask about my Lilies. They get a lot of attention because they are so big. I made sure my hand was showing in the picture with the single flower so the size can be seen. They grew so big the second year, it surprised me too!


----------



## tjtalon

Just got home...4 pages since I left this morning?! Wow! Will go back & read, but want to do this while it's in my head:

HorseMonday: Took my own bucket of grooming supplies to groom Bailey after my tack room chore (all grubbiness removed from in back of saddle stands). Went to round pen. Janice all of a sudden had unexpected folks appear (her friend Jennifer [very very accomplished rider & beautiful to boot...sorry Rick, no pic...!] & her 3 young sons). They had found the time to work at their own chores, so Janice said "Mount on up & practice. Bailey will be fine w/you". (Oh, I'd lunged Bailey prior to mounting, getting much better at that w/my body language & being able to tell when she's all ok/lick-chew mind-on-me). She went & set the boys to scrubbing & filling water tubs & Jennifer to running new electric tape & there was some trip to an outlying shed for something but I don't know what that was.

Practiced walking, turns & getting Bailey to the rail. Maybe 20 minutes & Janice came back to the round pen (well, she had to have time to chat w/her friend, too! Jennifer is a really nice person, I like her). I said I was having trouble keeping her on the rail, so we worked on cues needed. The we worked on cues for slow walk/extended walk/back to slow walk/stop, then we did walk/trot/fast trot & back down then again & back down.

I sat that trot good this time, only a few seconds of initial bounce-bounce!

Very nice lesson! After everything we discussed my schedule & will touch base at end month.


----------



## Happy Place

Lol its OVER 40...doesn't say how far over ~


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> Oh my goodness, are people ever angry... "carnivorous grasshoppers" indeed. On a thread about "tri-colored paints" someone just "yelled" in all caps about someone calling a roan horse a "red dun" about how VERY VERY wrong they are. Yikes. I think I'll just hang out here with y'all where we are nice to each other! :hide: :shock: :sad:


I never could get all those colors straight...but tempting to go on that thread and call it a red snow-flake appaloosa. :hide::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Lol its OVER 40...doesn't say how far over ~


don't ask, don't tell


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> I never could get all those colors straight...but tempting to go on that thread and call it a red snow-flake appaloosa. :hide::rofl:


Do it!! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I think I posted a pic of Little Man in that thread back when it first started if its the same one.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, gosh, I nearly forgot!!

After winding up my good seated trot session & was still mounted w/Bailey standing quietly at center, this conversation ensued:

J: " Want to try that canter again?" (Cowboy-hatted head tilted, chin up at me).
T: (very solemnly) "Are you freakin' kidding me?"
J: "Nope"
T: (worried look appears).
J: "Your face just turned into a prune. You gonna cry?"
T: "I'm old, whadda you want...Nope. Just thinking..."
J: "You scared?"
T: "Yup...kinda...(prune face clears, trying to appear very brave..)
J: "You should be...just kiddin' !!" (as she attaches the lunge line...)
T: Attaches one hand to back of saddle & other to reins & Bailey's mane.

Walk/trot/fast trot "CAN-TER!" (from Janice)
T: (breathe, breath) "I love to trot I love (sudden total body rigidity)....STOP her I can't!"

We stop. 

J: "You did 4 strides! Last time you only did 2 & this time you TRIED to keep your eyes up. Yeah, you tilted forward a bit but righted yourself!"
T: Silence, pant pant.
J: "Want to try the other direction?"
T "I almost ripped Bailey's hair out of her neck".
J: "Switch hands. One hand on back of saddle, one on reins at pommel & hold 
onto pommel"
T: Switches death-grip but feels better to not not out Bailey's hair.

J: "Walk on...trrr-OT! CAN-TER!!
T: (breathe breathe..) "I'll do this...I'll do this..I'll do this..." (inwardly: "I want 
to say I DID THIS!!") Trying to breathe...oh, that's a weird feeling! Oh, I'm tilting in the direction of the curve..."Oh, stop! Gotta stop now!!"

We stop.
J: "You know what you just did?"
T: (numb head shake)
J: "You went 4 strides. Bailey then went into a fast trot to feel where you were then went into canter again, AFTER doing a flying lead change as she's gone out on the wrong lead then corrected herself to keep you balanced. This is one good horse, give her a pat"
T: Pats Bailey. Hears Jennifer from the pasture going "YaY Terry!!!"

Walked Bailey back to the grooming post & managed to dismount gave her a big neck hug, which she accepted), untack her, groom her, give her a peppermint, take her home to her pen & gave her TWO cookies. Patted her neck & thanked her for the lesson.

No...I didn't forget this, just wanted to surprise all of you. My head was so full of this when I drove home that I totally missed my turn & had to get home by another route.

I DID it! The terror of this is what stopped me 11 years ago & led to my crash on a friend's horse (she said she'd teach me to canter...lesson learned. Like Jennifer said today "Now you've found The Horse Whisperer, you're in safe hands." I think Janice actually blushed.)

I doesn't matter that it might take another long time to do that by myself, but today I got to actually FEEL that motion (& Bailey is "Cadillac of Canter" I'm told). And I didn't melt down in fear. Janice said during the 2nd try today I kept my seat really well, didn't tilt forward. Told her I concentrated on keeping my eyes up & in the direction, just like walk/trot.

Proud o'meself. Very happy to have encountered my Huge Bug-A-Boo & lived. As Janice said before I went home, I have this accomplishment to carry me forward until we can work out a next lesson time.

Do have to say that's one weird motion & FAST! I felt like I was on a combination roller coaster & spinning merry-go-round.

Happy HorseMonday soap, hope enjoyed by all!


----------



## Roadyy

Hip Hip Hoooray!!!!!! Congratulations, Terry!!!! So very proud of you!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Lol its OVER 40...doesn't say how far over ~


No kidding:clap::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Over 50? :shock: Oops, have I been on the wrong thread all this time? Does one get kicked up the thread ladder as one ages? :-(


I like the over50 & always read it, good & nice people but I get too shy to post...am in comfort zone here w/people who have known me since "day one"


----------



## ellen hays

Oh TJ you should be proud. You faced the monster and won. You go girl. I am so proud of you. You are an inspiration. I understand that crippling fear. You have faced it and won. Get right back out there and insist on doing it again. :happydance::happydance::happydance: *You go girl!!!! *


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Oh, gosh, I nearly forgot!!
> 
> After winding up my good seated trot session & was still mounted w/Bailey standing quietly at center, this conversation ensued...
> 
> Happy HorseMonday soap, hope enjoyed by all!


Woo hoo yay you!! :clap:


----------



## Blue

TJ, Yay! You did it! Nice work. 

And I know what you mean about a comfort zone with the folks here. It's just easy here.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *Freebird* and all non Aussies - "hooning" is going fast!
> 
> Love the photos and posts and want to comment loads, but I really need to go to bed now...
> 
> Night all!


Well the, Ms Aussie, today was "hooning" for me!:shock::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ, I forgot to mention to you a great remedy for any pain in your thumb. This remedy has been passed down through the ages and never have I heard a failed use. Seems there is something very therapeutic about the air along side a highway. If you stand there long enough with your thumb held up in the breeze it will take the pain away....:twisted:


Yes, my friend..getting picked up by a serial killer would certainly take the attention away from splinter in my thumb:shock:


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> I sat that trot good this time, only a few seconds of initial bounce-bounce!
> 
> Very nice lesson! After everything we discussed my schedule & will touch base at end month.


Sweet - good job! 

I'm going to need a Janice here... can you send her to me? I've never had a good seat in a trot (and lord help me with a canter or faster). Now that I'm older, and things are uh, well, girls - you all know what I mean... ;-) Anyway, I desperately need some lessons!


----------



## Celeste

I don't know about getting older making it harder to sit a trot. It seems to me to be easier because now my seat is so nice and well padded. Rather than bounce, I am sort of squishy.


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> Yes, my friend..getting picked up by a serial killer would certainly take the attention away from splinter in my thumb:shock:


Some how I don't think you would have a problem disbarring an attacker with your trainer my dear friend. He may have to role play before you let him go. I see a bridle and reins attached to that poor sob and you dig the spurs into him while screaming CANTER YOU *******!!! :twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> Sweet - good job!
> 
> I'm going to need a Janice here... can you send her to me? I've never had a good seat in a trot (and lord help me with a canter or faster). Now that I'm older, and things are uh, well, girls - you all know what I mean... ;-) Anyway, I desperately need some lessons!


Yes, know what "that" means; my bicycle shorts are a required undergarment! "That" is why I asked Janice for the Aussie saddle for Bailey; when I can feel that cantle it reminds me to "sit on my pockets" & feel more secure in general. Today, w/sitting trot work, I tried to remember what I thought of last week in-saddle: I imagined my middle/center of gravity down into pelvic area as a big lead ball, just dropping, heavy, & tried to leave my legs way down, heavy "onto the ground". Worked for me, as best as I could make it so. The "lead ball" I can FEEL, but that's just me, didn't read it anywhere or was told by anyone...came up w/it myself for me.

Yeah, 'tho, Janice needs to be cloned & sent around!!!:lol: I am incredibly fortunate to have found her:shock:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Some how I don't think you would have a problem disbarring an attacker with your trainer my dear friend. He may have to role play before you let him go. I see a bridle and reins attached to that poor sob and you dig the spurs into him while screaming CANTER YOU *******!!! :twisted:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I don't know about getting older making it harder to sit a trot. It seems to me to be easier because now my seat is so nice and well padded. Rather than bounce, I am sort of squishy.


I don't thin it's about getting older for me, just new to me:lol:'Course, my denial of age is making no difference on this "trek" of mine!:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Some how I don't think you would have a problem disbarring an attacker with your trainer my dear friend. He may have to role play before you let him go. I see a bridle and reins attached to that poor sob and you dig the spurs into him while screaming CANTER YOU *******!!! :twisted:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Terry that is awesome! I personally think it feels weird to canter on a lunge line. If you get that down, you'll be set!

First day of summer vacation. The AC repair guy is here (yay) it's so humid right now. Got the grill clean and running and I'm about to go see Nike. Life is looking up my friends


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Terry that is awesome! I personally think it feels weird to canter on a lunge line. If you get that down, you'll be set!
> 
> First day of summer vacation. The AC repair guy is here (yay) it's so humid right now. Got the grill clean and running and I'm about to go see Nike. Life is looking up my friends


Thanks, HP! I have to be on a lunge line right now, because of the fear & just now getting my butt to sit a fast trot.

OH, I really DID forget to add, in my story: the 2nd go-round: I did 4 strides (before the fast trot & Bailey's flying lead change into the canter to keep me balanced) then 11 MORE strides to make a a total of 15.

Whew. Janice told me that afterwards:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Yes, know what "that" means; my bicycle shorts are a required undergarment! "That" is why I asked Janice for the Aussie saddle for Bailey; when I can feel that cantle it reminds me to "sit on my pockets" & feel more secure in general. Today, w/sitting trot work, I tried to remember what I thought of last week in-saddle: I imagined my middle/center of gravity down into pelvic area as a big lead ball, just dropping, heavy, & tried to leave my legs way down, heavy "onto the ground". Worked for me, as best as I could make it so. The "lead ball" I can FEEL, but that's just me, didn't read it anywhere or was told by anyone...came up w/it myself for me.
> 
> Yeah, 'tho, Janice needs to be cloned & sent around!!!:lol: I am incredibly fortunate to have found her:shock:


CONGRATS TERRY!! Ride that merri-go-round horse!! 
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think I'm going to be hooning the pasture tomorrow, thanks for the new word of the day VickiRose and Sue!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue: *so sorry to hear about your uncle :-( new k9 friend is super cute though.. gonna stick around?!
*
corgi*: hooray for riding isabella nekkid!! how exciting for you.

*tj*: sounds like a great horse monday, not only a sitting trot but CANTER! woohoo!!!



ellen hays said:


> PH13 I didn't realize you were involved in a mass planting of bulbs. What variety of bulbs did you plant? Sounds like it was quite an undertaking. Hope you feel ok today and not too sore.


I am actually much less sore than I expected, though I am sporting some impressive bruises on my palms! I planted:

28 lilies: 8 "jumbo" lilies (variety of colors) , 6 tiger lilies (shades of red) and 14 "asiatic" lilies (variety of colors)

30 hostas: 10 wolverines (2 tone green leaves), 8 karin (green and white leaves), 4 big blue (blue/green solid leaves), and 8 minuteman (green and white leaves)

a massive bunch of daffodil bulbs, which I separated into 23 clumps and planted (can you tell I was totally over the whole thing by then?! :lol

I still intend to put creeping phlox around the very outside edge, but that may not happen until next year..

*AA*, I can only hope my lilies ever look half as nice as yours! and hope you can find some answers for Dreamer.




Roadyy said:


> When you are doing hard work and you feel pain, that pain is merely weakness leaving the body.


Uh huh.. c'mere.. i think i can still manage to make a fist with this one hand.. :wink:

sorry to hear about your relative with CF, what a terrible disease. hope moving the horses works out so you can save some $.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> *Nicker*: Rainn is looking fabulous, hopefully she is able to go on some short rides. What is that suppliment called you are feeding them?
> 
> I had to chuckle when I heard you say your 2009 was old! That would be a new car at my house! My newest is a 2004...I used to only drive a vehicle for 10 years, but that was pre-D. Now I pray that they all last for another 10 :wink:
> 
> ...


Thank you AA. I have them both on Horseshine. Check ou the product's possible benefits. I am seeing changes for sure!!! Idon't even give them the total amount recommended.

*RESTORE* cracked brittle horse hooves and develops strong solid hoof growth
*PROMOTE* shiny, healthy coat, and smoother skin texture
*ALLEVIATE* stiff, immobile joints
*SOOTHE* aching muscles and shortens recovery time

https://www.omegafields.com/omega-horseshine.html

As far as the car. I try to trade mine in by the time it hits 50000 miles, but that ain't happening this time. :-( Now DH has decided NOT to get the truck he was looking at....his vehicle is 20 years old! :shock: It looks good...but the door is about to fall off. The front tire has come off twice!! :shock:

I'ts time to put that puppy in it's grave.


----------



## Eole

So much going on here, it's a full time job just to keep up.

Carnivorous grasshoppers?:lol:Love it! I wonder if I could go in the "New to horse" thread and say:" I'm a first time horse owner with 20 lessons under my belt and I read a few books: I just brought home 2 arabian yearlings, what should I do now?"
Then you sit back and watch the feast.
That was 2001. We all survived...

Blue, sorry for Uncle-in-law. But isn't it good in a way that he decided to go, and he just did? We have more control than we think. I work with palliative care patients, I see this often.
That dog is adorable. Hope you don't find the owner. Looks like a pit mix, but smaller? Terrier cross? (Bull or Jack?)

AA Gorgeous lilies and your horses are beautiful. Dreamer looks good, what is the worry about him?

About nose touching: it depends. They have to be polite about it and not bully me. Scratching post: guilty as charged! After riding, they love a good face rub.

TJ: Yoohooo! You did it!!!:clap::clap: It's a big step. Cantering on a small circle is harder than on a straight line, you are very good. And sitting the trot, very hard to master. 

Vickirose, welcome! I missed your introduction but saw your beautiful horses and scenery. 
NM, how was Riding Strong camp?
Corgi, I admire your relationship with Isabella, you obviously love that horse and she loves you in her way. I don't think she would be so willing with a stranger.
Roadyy, glad to know MIL is doing fine. Bringing the horses early to explore trails and save on boarding sounds like a good situation. Later, you can call it home, it will happen.
Ellen, Topper, Freebird, Suc: hello to you and those I surely missed
Where is Stan?
MR; camping commentary? (probably trying to catch up on 200 pages...)

I worked today, it rained too much to ride after. Work and rain for a couple more days. Hooning to the barn now. :lol:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, I would wish you good luck, but I don't think you're going to need it! It's going to be awesome!
> 
> 
> *Freebird*, this little dog is a pistol. We were wondering what breed/s he could be. He's very interesting looking and a little busy body. Even if the owner responded to our ad I'd need a very good explanation for his being out in the desert like that. Mostly I just want to let them know what I think of them.
> 
> We've watched him run and he leaps like a terrier type. He's about the size of a small heeler or large terrier and aside from the big black patch on his eye and a big one on his tail, he has lots of small spots in his undercoat. Hmmmm., very interesting.
> 
> Talked to Uncle-in-law's wife last night. She and their remaining son have decided that they're not going to have a funeral. Conrad didn't care for them anyway. They've opted for cremation and they still have the ashes of the son they lost last Thanksgiving. They are going to take both of their ashes to a favorite fishing spot where they would also cut a lot of firewood and spread them there. Personally, I like that idea.


Thanks BLUE, it went OK....I was in a 'fog' today, so wasn't very brilliant, and felt like it was boring....but there's always tomorrow! 

That little dog sounds a LOT like Pipes!!!! I think she's heeler/Australia sheapard/fieste.....something.

Glad things are being arrange so everyone in your family is happy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Freebird, that's exactly why most of us stick close here. There's an "over 50" thread that's very good and the saloon "over 50's table" is fun as well. Every now and then I get curious about whats going on elsewhere, but scurry back here soon enough! Nothing like good friends and family. Even when we disagree on something that's all it is.


AMEN SISTER!!!!! [Notice.....all caps!!!] :rofl::rofl:

YOu only have to 'yell' at me once and I don't go back out. (very rarely) :-( It's a shame.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Oh, gosh, I nearly forgot!!
> 
> 
> J: "You did 4 strides! Last time you only did 2 & this time you TRIED to keep your eyes up. Yeah, you tilted forward a bit but righted yourself!"
> T: Silence, pant pant.
> J: "Want to try the other direction?"
> T "I almost ripped Bailey's hair out of her neck".
> J: "Switch hands. One hand on back of saddle, one on reins at pommel & hold
> onto pommel"
> T: Switches death-grip but feels better to not not out Bailey's hair.
> 
> J: "Walk on...trrr-OT! CAN-TER!!
> T: (breathe breathe..) "I'll do this...I'll do this..I'll do this..." (inwardly: "I want
> to say I DID THIS!!") Trying to breathe...oh, that's a weird feeling! Oh, I'm tilting in the direction of the curve..."Oh, stop! Gotta stop now!!"
> 
> We stop.
> J: "You know what you just did?"
> T: (numb head shake)
> J: "You went 4 strides. Bailey then went into a fast trot to feel where you were then went into canter again, AFTER doing a flying lead change as she's gone out on the wrong lead then corrected herself to keep you balanced. This is one good horse, give her a pat"
> T: Pats Bailey. Hears Jennifer from the pasture going "YaY Terry!!!"
> 
> Walked Bailey back to the grooming post & managed to dismount gave her a big neck hug, which she accepted), untack her, groom her, give her a peppermint, take her home to her pen & gave her TWO cookies. Patted her neck & thanked her for the lesson.
> 
> Happy HorseMonday soap, hope enjoyed by all!


YOu made me cry!!! SOOOO happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Awesome job with the canter.

Good Day All:

Camping Commentary:

Friday: Too late from work to travel, DC traffic a real ****** and had to stay late.

Saturday: Arrived before noon, everyone walking through our campsite.
Hodge podge of confused people. Horses everywhere, 204 attended.
Remedy: Drop the trailer and block them all in and hop and horse. :lol:
DW bailed on the ride, me and my daughter ventured off.

Beautiful weather and my horse mostly calm.
Gaited and cantered a lot through the woods, covered a lot of ground rather quick.
Then almost got dumped when we came to a ravine.
Typically we just keep cruising, sort of slide to the bottom, leap water and back up the hill.
5 people with backpacks on were milling around in the water. Go figure.
At that point I was shifted to a sidepass at a canter speed and just kept cruising down a different trail. :shock:

They must have looked like large bears to the horses, who knows.

Steak and potato dinner around five.
Definitely a good meal, then switched to veggie, "Corn".
Good people at our fire and a DJ instead of a band.
I was done by 10:15, my day started @ 5:15 work related texting and talking.
This also went on all day until 10:15.

Sunday better weather than Saturday for sure.
Bright sun and a lite breeze.
All water crossings were a bit deep from week's rain.
Water is still darn cold too.

Daughter and myself took off again.
Rode a bunch of different strange trails all backwards from the normal routine.
Added extra loops and switchbacks, my horse was lost for the first hour. :lol:
Went through about a mile of straight down the middle of the river.
This added to his confusion. 
Every time they thought they knew where they were we made another change.
Daughter and I switched up leading several times on this ride.
Tried very hard not to run this day, avoid the wound up horse syndrome.
Didn't really work, every time we crossed any pavement and he could hear his foot falls the pacing began.
We had some really good mile long stretches at a smooth gait.
Extra fun leaning on turns and jumping all the small logs in the trail.

When following my daughter who is riding the TWH it is okay for me.
SSH changes from a rack to a canter and back with ease and it's smooth.
If I lead during those times TWH is always up my backside (longer stride).

Several deer that were not shy at all.
We charged up on several that didn't move until we were about 10 feet away.
Even then they didn't move far, just out of the trail.

Pics coming soon, I got a few.
Phone is charging now but God bless the tooth that is blue for file transfer.
Some are on my daughters phone I'll have to get them too.

Night All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> About nose touching: it depends. They have to be polite about it and not bully me. Scratching post: guilty as charged! After riding, they love a good face rub.
> 
> MR; camping commentary? (probably trying to catch up on 200 pages...)


Catching up :shock: good thing we all don't talk on the phone with a party line.
Sorry I don't think party lines exist anymore. :lol:

My horse always sniffs at me with his nose.
Never been a problem but one time.
He thought I had another freeze pop and gave me a little nip.
Pinched his nostril good and that ended that quick.

Thunder and lightning now, horses needed a bath today any way.
I'll bet they are all standing in the middle of the field.
It was rather warm and humid here.
Yep looked out the door and there they are.

They had a cow a few weeks ago, "Blue Angels" flew over for Naval Academy Graduation.
Every time they break the sound barrier they are flying over my field.
Horses run around and can't quite keep it together.







If one of these falls in my field they will owe me big time.


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> As far as the car. I try to trade mine in by the time it hits 50000 miles, but that ain't happening this time. :-( Now DH has decided NOT to get the truck he was looking at....his vehicle is 20 years old! :shock: It looks good...but the door is about to fall off. The front tire has come off twice!! :shock:
> 
> I'ts time to put that puppy in it's grave.


That would be literally driving it until the wheels fall off. RIP, old truck!


----------



## Koolio

Blue - I am sorry to hear about your uncle. The pup is a cutie! I hope he has found his forever home with you.

TJ - Woo Hoo!!! Good on you!! I am so happy you had a good ride!

Welcome Newcomers!

Here are a few updated pics of Lucy, Hemi and Himmy. I'll have to get more of the rest of the crew soon!

I love Lucy! She's butt-snuggling with DD on the floor. Now we call her Lucy Legs because she is growing like mad and is all legs. Here ears are also going a little wild with all the changes in her body.









Can't forget Hemi. He's a handsome little devil and starting to like Lucy a little more now.









Himmy decided to roll in the dirt after her bath yesterday. She was quite proud of herself getting all dirty after DD worked so hard to keep her clean for the show. We just laughed as we figured she deserved it.


----------



## Stan

Spent some time with Bugs tonight. We have an electric fence that is shorting to earth and screwing the phone. Not my fence at fault so now its going to be a big job finding the fault. 

Back to Bugs. He was not him self. He did take my walking stick of me but spent most of his time galloping around, kicking out. I little demonstration of a respect problem, and he did a magnificent rear up really high.

I have a problem to fix and its called bad manners. Even though most of the time he was just being a horse, and probably enjoying the company playing, its dangerous. He was not listening to me so its a halter and rope some basic schooling and get some respect back. I could bribe him with tomatoes and strawberries. :shock: I think I have a job ahead of me he has become pushy.


----------



## VickiRose

Tj, well done! I've only cantered a couple of times in lessons and LOVED it, but haven't been game to try at home on Boston. Still trying to master the rising/posting trot...I have no rhythm or timing!! LOL

Freebird, yep Hooning is going fast, usually for no real reason. And cute horse by the way


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> That would be literally driving it until the wheels fall off. RIP, old truck!


Yep....literally! :lol::lol::lol:

I'm not pushing the issue. He'll get one when he is ready. Trucks are SO dang expensive!!!! He's not even sure what he wants. Might as well be sure, he keeps the things so dang long! LOL


----------



## Roadyy

The little Ranger had to earn it's keep yesterday as the batteries were down on the dually and wouldn't jump off with the little cars.

50 sheets of treated 5/8" plywood.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you all for the comments on my flowers! I wish I could share the wonderful fragrance too. Those Lilies bring a smile to my face every time I walk out the door. 

PH: Your garden is going to look fabulous once all those flowers come up. 

Nicker: thanks for the link, going to try some of that. You trade in at 50000 miles? I have triple that on all of mine! I will think about it when they hit 200,000. I always heard the phrase "drive them until the wheels fall off" but didn't know it could actually happen!! :shock: Maybe your DH does need to think about another truck, darn things cost as much as a house though! 

MR: WOW what a ride! Good to hear you hung on with those horse-eating people in the ravine!! That campground you go to sounds very popular, lots of good times. 

Koolio: I love Lucy too! What a precious girl she is. So adorable. Hemi is a handsome boy too, he looks so happy and healthy. Thanks for sharing the pictures. 

Stan: Good to hear you are spending some time with Buggs, sounds like he has been missing you! My Chivas gets pushy too when I don't spend enough time with him. 

Eole: 20 lessons, read some books, buy two Arabian yearlings :shock: I can hear the grasshoppers screaching already! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was one of the books "The Black Stallion"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

But you asked about Dreamer. He may look ok, but a close-up would tell a different story. He took forever to loose his winter coat, and still has some long spots. His back has fallen quite a bit and his withers are much more prominent. 

I rode him for a short time early spring when my DD was in the hospital, and noticed his muscles are very uneven, especially on his hindquarters. I am not sure if that is from DD not riding equally in both directions, or if he is having some sort of issue. 

With his age, and I suspect a hard early life, I have been watching him carefully for problems. From what i've read on hear and other places, I do suspect Cushings, but could be something else. He is not ridable right now, which means no riding for DD, and no trail buddy for me.


----------



## Roadyy

Speaking of mileage on vehicles. 

My 02 Dodge Dually has 344,000 miles
99 Ford Ranger has 222,000 miles 
wife's '11 Altima has 74,000 miles

I guess we are overdue too. 

I understand those that do trade in after certain number of miles, but we would be trading every 2 years if that were the case. I'm sure it takes those who do it longer to acquire that many.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, your description of Dreamer made me really think of Cushings! All it takes is a blood test! Would rule it out. Rainn is a different horse now. We were just commenting last night about how bright her eyes are, how comfortable she is....

I think with being on both the meds and the Horseshine, she is thriving. 

Good luck!

Tires falling off....yep. Kicker is....the day it fell off the first time, I had driven it to the next town down the hwy at full speed. Later that day, DH truned down our street, and the wheel popped off and skittered into the neighbors yard!!! :shock::lol: I"ll have to find the pictures.

Needless to say, that vehicle doesn't do long distances anymore. He only dives a mile to work.

Off I go! RIDE STRONG everyone!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Speaking of mileage on vehicles.
> 
> My 02 Dodge Dually has 344,000 miles
> 99 Ford Ranger has 222,000 miles
> wife's '11 Altima has 74,000 miles
> 
> I guess we are overdue too.
> 
> I understand those that do trade in after certain number of miles, but we would be trading every 2 years if that were the case. I'm sure it takes those who do it longer to acquire that many.


 I average about 10,000 a year. Trading it in early gives me a really nice trade in value, and less I have to pay on the next new car.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA, your description of Dreamer made me really think of Cushings! All it takes is a blood test! Would rule it out. Rainn is a different horse now. We were just commenting last night about how bright her eyes are, how comfortable she is....
> 
> I think with being on both the meds and the Horseshine, she is thriving.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> .
> 
> Off I go! RIDE STRONG everyone!!:thumbsup:


It was your talk of Rainn that had me thinking Cushings was the problem Dreamer was having. But didn't know there was a blood test for it, or something that could be done to treat it. 

I've seen lots of horses with advanced cases of it, but never noticed muscle wasting/uneven muscling. Most folks here just shave them in the spring and let them hang out in the pasture. did not know there was treatment available, but going to talk to vet soon. just waiting to see when closing is scheduled.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> I average about 10,000 a year. Trading it in early gives me a really nice trade in value, and less I have to pay on the next new car.


I average about 20000/year


----------



## Roadyy

I traded my 09 Z71 crew cab with 77,000 miles on it for the 11 Altima with 3600 miles on it in 2013. The Z71 had 2400 miles on it when I traded my 05 crew cab Tacoma with 126,000 miles on it in 2011. It had 26,000 miles on it when I bought it in 07. I traded an 87 BroncoII with 275,000 miles in on the Tacoma. My wife's car at that time was a 2003 Lincoln towncar we bought in 05 with 22,000 miles on it. I replaced the first engine that had 327,000 miles on it and the second motor had 1100 miles when it went in. It was sold in 08 with 175,000 miles on that motor. We used it for business trips when I was building an online business. My farm truck was an 85 F250 4x4 with granny lo 4 speed. It was mainly used to haul around the farm or go after feed and hay. I bought it new and sold it the first year I moved here in 03 with 72,000 original miles on it. The buyer almost called me a liar. lol


----------



## Blue

Morning all!

Read all your posts last night when I came home from work, but was too tired to respond. Will try to get everything included this morning.

Posted 2 ads to "find" this little dog's owner yesterday. I don't expect to hear from anyone, but you gotta do the right thing. In the meantime I made an appt for him tomorrow morning for neutering. Poor little fella. He's gonna be sorry he ever took that beef jerky from me! He's settling in well. Even jumped on the bed and tried to cuddle with me early this morning. Not sure that's gonna be a good idea. Still calling him Patch. I was reading on training tips for terrier types and I'll be busy just getting him to come to me. TREATS!

Koolio, Lucy is adorable! Such a serious look, and Hemi just looks disgusted. 

Stan, good to have you in for a bit. Sounds to me like your too soft on Bugs. Gotta whip him into shape right? Sorry about the fence, but I'm not sure I understand why its screwing up the phone.

VickiRose, I have no timing to post either, but I love a good canter!

Trading in trucks. Hmmmm, our beloved Bronco has so many miles we don't even know. It's over 300,000 for sure and husband is getting ready to build a new motor and put a new transmission in. The hated Excursion has about 170K, but it's falling apart and has issues. My F250 has 160K and is still going strong, it just doesn't make a practical daily driver. We have various other rides, like 2 dirt bikes, a Razor, Harley and '86 jeep. Time to trim down our insurance bill! Told him to sell 2 of them and we'll trade in one because I want something comfortable for ME! He drives a company truck to phoenix and back everyday so puts on mega miles and gets a new one about every other year. He'll easily put on 150,000 a year.

Anita, I'm glad you're going to have Dreamer tested. How old is he?

Eole, yes it is good that Uncle-in-law went so quickly. There would have been no hope of remission for him and I have seen people struggle and linger for years. It's not a pretty sight. He more or less decided to let go. In a way it's a relief for his wife as well as she won't be struggling with her own health and trying to care of him too. We've all seen that too.

Well, I know there's lots more, but have to get this day rolling! 

:wave:


----------



## Freebird

Koolio said:


> Here are a few updated pics of Lucy, Hemi and Himmy. I'll have to get more of the rest of the crew soon!


Your dogs are adorable! I'm a little partial to Bostons - this is our Maya (affectionately called Chubbs or Piggie). 

My sister has a boxer and a Boston as well - the Boston just tolerates the boxer, barely, even after 5+ years! Boxers are such perpetual puppies.


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> Freebird, yep Hooning is going fast, usually for no real reason. And cute horse by the way



Hooning shall become a new word in my vocabulary! Love it.


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Speaking of mileage on vehicles.
> 
> My 02 Dodge Dually has 344,000 miles
> 99 Ford Ranger has 222,000 miles
> wife's '11 Altima has 74,000 miles
> 
> I guess we are overdue too.
> 
> I understand those that do trade in after certain number of miles, but we would be trading every 2 years if that were the case. I'm sure it takes those who do it longer to acquire that many.


I drive my "work car" about 14,000/yr - but it's on a lease, so I watch it carefully. I tend to change my mind pretty often on what kind of car I like/want so leasing is great for me. Hubs, on the other hand, has a Dodge Dakota that he's had longer than Youngest Daughter is old. I don't even know how many miles it has, but it is on engine #2. :lol:

We also have a Durango for a family vehicle -- but that may be on its way to being traded for a horse-truck for me so I can keep the mud & stink outta the Mazda before I have to turn it in!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Eole: 20 lessons, read some books, buy two Arabian yearlings :shock: I can hear the grasshoppers screaching already! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Was one of the books "The Black Stallion"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Don't forget to say that one is a colt and one is a filly. And that you don't believe in the cruelty of gelding.........................

Oh, and they are such sweethearts.........

That should get the grasshoppers hooning............


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Everyone seems to be doing well today. Love the dog pictures. Talking truck trading and so forth. 

Will have a somber day today. Having to take death certificates around to take care of Sister's remaining business affairs. Not looking forward to it but one of those things that has to be done. 

MR If one of the Blue Angels crashed in your pasture it would probably look like a meteor crashed. Hope that doesn't happen. I am sure the horses would not appreciate. 

Stanley Good to see you. Hugs to Bugs.

Have a good day Gang. Stay away from carnivorous grasshoppers:wink:.

God bless and keep.


----------



## VickiRose

Wow, trade in at 50,000miles? I just did the conversion from Km to miles and I've done 68,000 miles in the three years I've owned my Toyota RAV4. But then I have a 100km or 62 mile round trip to work six day a week. I'm of the drive it to death school of thought with cars. But I've only ever had old cars, this is my first new car ever! 
I'm a bit annoyed tonight. Was planning a short ride around the farm tomorrow morning (I have half a day off work) but now hubby wants me to help sort wool and drag sheep for him. It's crutching time here. For those that don't run sheep, that means shearing the wool around their eyes, butts and (for the boys) their, um, bits? (Not sure how to refer to it without the page censoring me LOL, I used a word the other day in another thread and got censored.)
Dragging the sheep means I put them in pens in the shearing shed, catch them, tip them over and drag them to the shearer (aka hubby) it's a good work out! But I'd much rather ride Boston.
Blue, I'm glad it's not just me that can't master the rising trot. I put it down to being a late starter to the whole riding thing! And Boston has an appalling trot, very rough and jarring to my back. Apparently his canter is not great either. But I love him anyway


----------



## Freebird

Good morning all! Every morning, I get a quote in my email (mostly for sharing on the Funeral Home facebook page). Anywho, here is today's: 

"One of the best pieces of advice I ever got was from a horse master. He told me to go slow to go fast. I think that applies to everything in life. We live as though there aren't enough hours in the day but if we do each thing calmly and carefully we will get it done quicker and with much less stress." -- Viggo Mortensen 

Makes a ton of sense, no?! 


We are dog sitting this week for my parents, as mom is recovering from back surgery. They are (permanently) dog sitting for my son, who acquired a pittie puppy but can barely afford to take care of himself, let alone an 80 lb beastie. Here he is, Tidus, in all his glory. He's such a good boy - that silly grin rarely leaves his face.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> Hooning shall become a new word in my vocabulary! Love it.


Adding it to my vocabulary too, originally thought it was "hanging" in Otto Korrect. :lol:


----------



## SueC

Hey all! 

Very tired and have to go on a 24h shift tomorrow, so must off to be shortly. Just wanted to say, *Corgi* - you inspired me to bareback my horse around our farm trails this evening. It occurred to me that I'd not gone bareback in two months because I've been focusing on getting my horse fit again (= sweaty), and also on cutting down on unnecessary laundry (i.e. pants that are dirty and hairy on the inner leg and need soaking).

The sun was setting when we headed off as it was a busy day for me, doing paperwork, fixing the last of the timber cornices in the guest room, cutting out a shelf for an asymmetrical area, doing a little fencing, sheet mulching a tree that's getting too much horse traffic, lighting a bonfire, filling up stock tanks, cutting firewood, etc. 

It actually took me three attempts to get on my horse bareback from the ground because I'm a bit out of practice and didn't want to overshoot over the other side. I clearly need to make this a more regular thing if I don't want to lose it in my advanced age... When we set off around the house (our lead-out track starts behind it), Sunsmart snorted at the bonfire that was burning down and I had to persuade him that it was safe to go past. Then off we went on the track through the bush at a nice trot, alternating between working and medium. His trot is so soft it's easy to sit and like meditation to float along on his back through the scenery.

Riding without a saddle is a far more connected and focusing experience than riding in a saddle. I've always liked it. The one down side is that it's so much easier to slip off when the horse gets jumpy about some bogeyman in the bushes. Kangaroos get active at sunset and horses get more skittish at that time of day (and on windy days), so when we happened upon kangaroo rustles I decided to slip off my horse and lead him for a bit as I wasn't feeling that my reflexes were ultra fast after the long day's work. In fact, my reflexes were on the "nap" setting, which is great for being elastic on a horse but not great for staying balanced during unpredictable movement.

About 50m on I got back on the horse, and this time on the first attempt. The dog was barking madly as she always does when I get on a horse or bicycle and she anticipates having a good run with company. We turned into our swamp track and trotted along in the dying light through wetland scrub until we came into our "secret meadow" which is hidden from view by being mostly enclosed in wild vegetation, and on which the strawberry clover grows well into the summer, even after the rest of the pasture has dried up.

It's a short ride from there to the little intermittent stream that runs through the cow pasture, then past the farm dam, and home again. I had wanted to do two laps but the light had gone. The dog was saturated from leaping into the dam, and rolling madly on her back as is her wont.

I swear I'm going to get myself a little camera to capture these things... Will make such posts far more interesting! 

After riding, I started an essay, made dinner, and baked a pumpkin spice cake with walnuts. We've just harvested an enormous crop of pumpkins...

So if anyone has any favourite pumpkin recipes to share, I'm all ears!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Don't forget to say that one is a colt and one is a filly. And that you don't believe in the cruelty of gelding.........................
> 
> Oh, and they are such sweethearts.........
> 
> That should get the grasshoppers hooning............


:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::rofl::rofl:

Celeste, you slay me


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> TJ, I forgot to mention to you a great remedy for any pain in your thumb. This remedy has been passed down through the ages and never have I heard a failed use. Seems there is something very therapeutic about the air along side a highway. If you stand there long enough with your thumb held up in the breeze it will take the pain away....:twisted:


That's great!

Here's another, and it's a general remedy that works for splinters, toothache, headache, and general malaise. All you need is a good mallet. Take off your shoes and give yourself a good whack on the toes with it. Guaranteed to take your mind off the abovementioned ailments. Works great for dealing with wrath caused by watching the news etc too. Highly recommended. ;-)


----------



## VickiRose

Oooh doggies! LOL Very cute 
Here's two of ours, both kelpies, Pip is the one in front and Tess is at the back.


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Lol its OVER 40...doesn't say how far over ~


Very true, HP.

It also says "mature"! :lol: I always think that's funny. But like cheese or wine, we have improved with time.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> I never could get all those colors straight...but tempting to go on that thread and call it a red snow-flake appaloosa. :hide::rofl:


:rofl:

*Corgi*, I'm still having fantasies about posting a thread called "Safe Showjumping" with that picture of you going through the rubber obstacle on the playground. Name a price...


----------



## VickiRose

Oops my photos got mixed up, that is one of the cats, Marronbait 
THIS should be the dogs


----------



## Blue

The dogs came up first. What's a Kelpie?


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Oh, gosh, I nearly forgot!!
> 
> (highly entertaining play script style recount snipped)


:clap:

Well done - both the writing which had me in stitches, and the riding!

Your Janice seems to be an extra cool person.

Now I have a question:

Would an automatic emergency ejection seat and parachute reduce canter anxiety in traumatised people?

Or a seatbelt? Or velcro on the saddle and your pants?

Trying to think of engineering solutions. Anita Anne??? Roadyy??

By the way, your canter will be sooooo easy when you get past those responses and just relaaaaax. It's so sad you've had such a bad time with the canter, because it's actually a far more comfortable gait to sit for new riders than the trot. I remember how I nearly cried when I was taking group lessons as a kid and we first trotted. Noone had told me it would be like sitting on a jackhammer... :rofl: After that, the canter was such a relief...


----------



## apachetears

My Grandfather owned horses, I was first bucked off with my father at four years old, the second time at five, we quit counting after that.
My Friend had a Shetland Pony we would ride and get bit by. 
While in service to the Nation I frequented horse riding stables when not deployed with a friend from Lexington Kentucky named Gaskin.
Every time I have been able to afford a horse I have owned a horse or two, currently I have two, so far I've owned seven.
I love them.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> The dogs came up first. What's a Kelpie?


Australian sheepdog, super lithe and tough, extremely clever, playful, always inventing new things to do. Ours is a Kelpie too, except she has a BC paint job. The only thing BC about her is her colour...










*Vicki*, nice dogs (but of course I'm going to say that!). Is Rose from the Panizza's riding school? A friend started there as a kid. How did you get this pony from all that way away? Word of mouth? Advertised? Do tell the story of her acquisition if you have time!  And your other horse! Very interested in such things...


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing well today. Love the dog pictures. Talking truck trading and so forth.
> 
> Will have a somber day today. Having to take death certificates around to take care of Sister's remaining business affairs. Not looking forward to it but one of those things that has to be done.


You'll be in my thoughts today, Ellen. Blessings on a hard day - don't forget to take care of YOU.


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> ... For those that don't run sheep, that means shearing the wool around their eyes, butts and (for the boys) their, um, bits? (Not sure how to refer to it without the page censoring me LOL, I used a word the other day in another thread and got censored.)


haha, yes, sheep bits...  I have an Aussie friend, she says just exactly that when discussing girl bits or boy bits. Love it! (as for censored words, I got censored on dam* the other week. kinda made me giggle)

It sounds like you have a day of hard work ahead - look at it this way, no need for lifting weights when you're sheep-rolling.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Some how I don't think you would have a problem disbarring an attacker with your trainer my dear friend. He may have to role play before you let him go. I see a bridle and reins attached to that poor sob and you dig the spurs into him while screaming CANTER YOU *******!!! :twisted:


Omigosh, Roadyy, now you're giving me flashbacks to that film "Secretary"! :rofl:

Anyone else catch that film years ago?


----------



## SueC

*Vicki*, have you taught the dear people here the word "dag" yet?  I mean, they've learnt "hoon" - now they have to know dag / daggy... And as a sheep expert, I think you should be the one to handle this one!


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> So if anyone has any favourite pumpkin recipes to share, I'm all ears!


We used to make this great pumpkin ice-cream dish... I'll have to look up the exact recipe, but you make a graham cracker crust in a 9x13 cake pan, then mix vanilla ice cream, pumpkin, cinnamon, & nutmeg together, then spread it over the crust and freeze for several hours. It's so delish!!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> I think I'm going to be hooning the pasture tomorrow, thanks for the new word of the day VickiRose and Sue!!


You have to say "hooning around"...don't ask me why, but that's how it's used. Hooning around the pasture / track / whatever.

A "hoon" is also a derogatory term for a person of low intelligence who does wheelies in their car, burns tyres, guns the exhaust etc. Therefore we have "anti-hoon legislation" here in Australia.

The verb "hooning" has far less negative baggage than the noun "hoon". And I don't think there is an adjective...


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> About nose touching: it depends. They have to be polite about it and not bully me. Scratching post: guilty as charged! After riding, they love a good face rub.


Polite obviously!  But the implication was that you can never-ever let your horse touch you or you're not the boss. The old chestnut... My horse isn't my employee, my horse is my dancing and hiking partner.

You know this anyway, but horse noses are a bit like the elephant's trunk. It's the closest thing a horse has to a hand. It's the main way it can express affection, and it can transmit all sorts of data to you through it. My horses will commonly greet me in the paddock with their noses going to my extended hand, and then they give me a bit of a nuzzle on the back of my hand. And Sunsmart's mother, who's extra cuddly, will stand close and request a shoulder rub and rub gently back with her upper lip. It's so priceless...

I do think that elephant trainers probably wouldn't go around elephant forums saying, "And never let the elephant touch you with his trunk, it's not good manners!" :rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Omg I'm learning to use the Dixie Chopper. It's so much faster than my little garden mower. It kinda scares me! Feels like fast and furious. So today was my first day. I started out ok then it stalled. I couldn't keep it running. Then it started this super loud siren noice. Like ear peircing! Apparently i left the key on. I called DH and I could hear his eyes rolling lol. He Said leave it where it is. So now I am inside enjoying the a/c. 
How many of you ride in hot hot weather? it's only 73 but the humidity is crazy. I did just a little work and i am soaked. I'm thinking about taking Nike for a walk. At least I could get some fly spray on him. They naw on his lower legs like corn on the cob.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> But the implication was that you can never-ever let your horse touch you or you're not the boss.


Interesting. My boss at work is actually a big one for hugging.. and she is without question the boss. :wink:

I have been going out several times a day to play with Phin.. he tends to be standoffish, so I have been going out with cookies and giving him a treat for approaching.. today we have worked into targeting his touching my arm with his nose before the treat comes. Guess I will just let him be the boss! 


[There are suddenly a bunch of new smilies.. one of which seems to suit the above situation perfectly, as it is so anti-boss: :loveshower: ]


Really, I am beyond thrilled that Phin is now willingly approaching me on sight, even if I still get a bit of hairy eyeball. Now I should start doing the same thing with Sultan, who at the sight of me carrying a halter (or hell, carrying anything really) does this: :gallop:


I guess he is practicing his "hooning around" the pasture?! :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> How many of you ride in hot hot weather? it's only 73 but the humidity is crazy. I did just a little work and i am soaked.


I do, because I know we will have to ride at a compeition regardless of weather.. and some places are infamous for being hot and humid and miserable. Better to work the horses (and myself) up into riding in the heat gradually than have it happen all at once.

Tomorrow the weather is supposed to turn horrible again, and I plan to get George out in the afternoon. Then will get Sultan out the following day, which is also forecast to be horrible.

Sure makes me appreciate a hose and air conditioning!!


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> :clap:
> 
> Well done - both the writing which had me in stitches, and the riding!
> 
> Your Janice seems to be an extra cool person.
> 
> Now I have a question:
> 
> Would an automatic emergency ejection seat and parachute reduce canter anxiety in traumatised people?
> 
> Or a seatbelt? Or velcro on the saddle and your pants?
> 
> Trying to think of engineering solutions. Anita Anne??? Roadyy??
> 
> By the way, your canter will be sooooo easy when you get past those responses and just relaaaaax. It's so sad you've had such a bad time with the canter, because it's actually a far more comfortable gait to sit for new riders than the trot. I remember how I nearly cried when I was taking group lessons as a kid and we first trotted. Noone had told me it would be like sitting on a jackhammer... :rofl: After that, the canter was such a relief...


I'll vote for the velcro! It was that spinning/disorienting speed:gallop: Ok, no gallop of course, but flying off at speed in a circle (was trying to get control of feet, gelding's mind was way gone) that did the trauma.

Well...11 years later & no longer young...I'll try it again, as need to SIT whatever in an emergency. Personally, I'm really good with a good walk!:cowboy: Do want to play-ride-work out w/TWH Spirit, just for FUN!:wink:


----------



## Koolio

Freebird said:


> Your dogs are adorable! I'm a little partial to Bostons - this is our Maya (affectionately called Chubbs or Piggie).
> 
> My sister has a boxer and a Boston as well - the Boston just tolerates the boxer, barely, even after 5+ years! Boxers are such perpetual puppies.


LOL!!! Hemi's nickname is Chubbs too!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! Been trying to keep up! Wow, it's hard!! 

Loving the new emoticons! Fun!!

AA, yep, it's just a simple blood test. She was also tested for liver and kidney function as well as insulin. Funny, I swear the former vet had siad there wasn't much you could do for Cushings....and she blew me off. Well let me tell ya....she's a new horsey.:runpony:

Today's RS was WAY better! I had to get my barings with things yesterday. The kids are so flexible and understanding. 

Tomorrow....cleaning tack! Hey, if they want to ride, they gotta know their tack, right? What better way then to clean it!! I borrowed some saddles and bridles from M. Now each kid has their own! 

Contacted the newspaper too. She's a horse person, so very excited to meet us and interview the kids!

I also am going to surprise them on Friday with new RS Summer Riding Academy t-shrits! I think they will look nice for our inaugural ride. 

Little ticked.....my laptop worked this morning. When I came home for lunch, it siad it was connected to the internet, yet wouldn't get on line. At dinner, I started clicking buttons and.......I think I deleted my wifi.  I can't figure the dang thing out, so off it will go to a computer dude. UGH!!!!!!!

Surprised at when I turn my car in? It will surprise you even more then to know I drive Hondas. They last forever too, but great trade in value when I do. I tend to get bored with my cars, so 5 years is usually when I am ready to trade. I am still loving this one, still looking sporty, so i am OK with keeping a bit longer. Will give me more time to same $$$ for the next one, which will be expensive!!:wink:

Muzzles nuzzling? Although Rainn isn't a real lovey dovey horse, when I am putting salve on her itchy's she will turn around and gently place her muzzle on the top of my head as if to say, "Thank you! I needed that!"  I absolutely love it when she does that. 

AA, loved those lilies!

love the kelpies too. Look at those ears!

HP, I ride when it's in the low 80s, but generally try to ride in the mornings if it's going to be hot. It's not fun for me either, and the heat draws the flies.

Corgi....bareback and bridless? Wow! :bowwdown:

I am sure I am missing things, but know I read!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so my kids found some old pictures of my horses today. There was this one of Jay when I first brought him home. I thought....he doesn't look too much different today......

Jay when I brought him home......


----------



## NickerMaker71

And this is Jay today. (literally)

Ummm....yeah, I think he's changed a wee little bit. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is one of Pipes. This was taken this weekend. Her first trip to the lake.

She did really well today when I took her to the nursing home to see my dad. All the residents wanted to pet her (except my own dad.:icon_rolleyes He has the worst of the disease I think. 

She did really well considering it was very busy and we hadnt' been there in a long while. She was a bit intimidated, but I found if I pet her along with the resident, she was A-OK. She then would even go up to the resident and give them a little kiss! :loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

I used to ride in all weather so I would be prepared for show day. Hot hot hot and then pouring rain LOL. I got busy doing stuff and only really had time to feed today. Tomorrow is another day. I added a dose of Equimax wormer to his feed. He was not impressed and didn't finish all of his dinner. No problem, I saved it for tomorrow. I'll top it off with some sweet feed. I am sure he will chow it right down. I am seeing some changes in his body. It's hard when I see him every day. His hay belly even looked a little leaner today. It could just be the angle. I'll get some more pics tomorrow. I can't wait to ride that boy! If he continues to improve as he has been, I could be riding by the end of July. I'll be patient though. I still haven't fixed the round pen. If it were my own, I would just rig it up but since it's not, well I feel intimidated about doing the repairs. What if I don't do it right, or can't get the long screws in that I need? smh 

I did a fair amount of gardening. Lots and lots of itch weed and poison ivy this year.:icon_rolleyes: There is also some grape vine that I can't seem to keep under control. I have 2 largish garden areas that right now are looking like a jungle mass with irises and lilies thrown in! I do have a huge butterfly bush that will be in full bloom any day now. :loveshower: Good night all. I am beat.


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - Jay looks way better! He is well muscled now and has a much more trusting look in his eye. He looks happier!


HappyPlace - I'm so glad to hear Nike is improving! i am looking forward to hearing how your first ride goes when it is time.

It is hard to keep up with the rapid-fire posts around here! If I don't respond, know that I'm thinking of everyone and enjoy reading your posts.

I rode Koolio last night and did some schooling with him. We got our flying leads changes in the pasture! He is getting stronger and more balanced in his changes and I think I am finally getting my position and balance a little better when asking for them.
Tonight was Sam's turn. He wanted to go so bad so we went for a light bareback hack down the road and then around the property through the trees trails. I hadn't ridden him since I had to hand walk him on our trail ride, but he did great. He is also shedding again which indicates he is responding well to the Cushing's medication. The vet said it takes about 2-3 months to really have a noticeable effect on the coat. It is weird to groom a shedding horse in June, but I'm happy he is.

I am envious of the green pastures, mild temperatures and rainfall everyone has been getting. It has been unusually warm, windy and dreadfully dry here. I have very little pasture due to the lack of rain and am feeding hay. Luckily I had quite lot of hay left over from the winter, but I am worried that hay prices are going to be very high this summer. The forecast says rain all weekend, but it seems to be reducing the amount daily. If we get a good soaking rain, we will be all right. Until then, I am watering my gardens every single day. I usually never water as mother nature takes care if that for us.

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue:* I am not sure that anything with the word "ejection" will help someone to not be afraid of this :falloff:My vote is for the VELCRO!! I know of a lady that strapped her 3 yr old daughter in the saddle with big, thick, velcro straps over her legs. I thought she was nuts. 

Maybe they could tie their legs together under the horse? May wind up upside down and banging the head though. 

*Nicker:* Jay looks much better in the recent picture, much more muscled up. 

*Blue:* Dreamer is 24 yrs old. 

VickiRose: The sheep dragging makes me chuckle. I am sure it is a LOT of work, but the visual image of someone knocking over a sheep and then dragging it along just makes me :rofl:

*Sue*: Dag, as in "Dag-nabit"? My mom used to say that when she messed up. Anti-hoon laws. I am sure this is a serious subject, worthy of great amounts of time spent on legislation, but I still can't help :rofl:

For MR :cheers: 
For Blue:winetime:

For Roadyy :cowboy:

lovin' these new emoticons


----------



## AnitaAnne

I found a few old pictures, and took a "picture of the picture" 

This is my first Dressage horse, Appaloosa/TB cross mare, 15.2h. She hated being around other horses, which is why I got into Dressage, I couldn't ride her within 20' of any other horse without her having a panic attack. 

Trail rides were really exciting. I spent the whole time trying to hold her to a extended trot (anything slower was out of the question) and i had to ride her in a big loop. If we ever had to turn around, it was OVER for her and she would have a come-apart. I walked back to the trailer many times, only to find people attempting to catch my mare. 

As soon as she caught sight of me, she would come running up, nickering wildly, and didn't relax until i told her everything was ok. 

Crazy mare, but she had been abused, so I never got mad at her. 

Original pictures are almost 20 yrs old, so forgive the quality. 

BTW, I never knew what color to call her. Her papers said bay, but I don't think she is. 

My Honey:


----------



## AnitaAnne

These pictures are of my heart-horse, Sir Reginald, aka Reggie. 

Reggie has a long, interesting story, as do all great horses. I won't bore y'all with the whole story, but I bought him when Honey got injured. He was supposed to be sold after she recovered, but she never did and I didn't sell him until I had to because of the divorce. I hated to do it, but didn't see as I had much choice. Wasn't thinking clearly then. 

First picture is right after I bought him, skinny and pitiful looking. 

Next pictures (with part of the x showing) are when he was in active competition. 

As you can see, he was not built to do Dressage, but he did it anyway, and did quite well! He did love to show off 

My Reggie:


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachetears said:


> My Grandfather owned horses, I was first bucked off with my father at four years old, the second time at five, we quit counting after that.
> My Friend had a Shetland Pony we would ride and get bit by.
> While in service to the Nation I frequented horse riding stables when not deployed with a friend from Lexington Kentucky named Gaskin.
> Every time I have been able to afford a horse I have owned a horse or two, currently I have two, so far I've owned seven.
> I love them.


:welcome:

Where in Georgia are you? Anywhere near Atlanta?


----------



## VickiRose

AA, it is a bit Neanderthal knock tipping sheep over and dragging them! Ug! 

Sue, so you want me to explain "dag"? Okay, a dag is what you get when wool on a sheep gets matted up with manure. They can get pretty big, like baseball sized, but are usually more golf ball sized. Fresh dags are really gross, old dried out ones are not much better. They are the reason you crutch sheep, it removes dags and prevents new ones.
But in true Aussie form, we have adapted the word "dag" to other purposes. It can be used to describe a person with little to no fashion sense..."OMG she is wearing uggboots out to dinner, what a dag!" It can also be used affectionately, for those slightly embarrassing friends..."she is such a dag, she always tells the lamest jokes!" Probably has other uses, but I'm supposed to be working (self employed) so I will leave it for Sue to elaborate


----------



## VickiRose

Sue, you wanted to know how I came by Rose?
How about I tell Rose's life story instead? What we know of it anyway.

Rose was bred at the Brimfield stud near Kendenup. Her sire is Langtree Gambler, not sure on dam. They don't do ponies any more, I think they breed Suffolk sheep now. She was always a sensitive pony, but she was started in the basics of handling and then sold as a two or three year old unbroken pony to a lady from Albany. According to the breeder, this lady had too many horses and not enough knowledge to be training them, but the breeder didn't know this when she sold her Rose. 

Now this is where it gets a bit sketchy, but I've been told the same story by several people. Rose had some training with this lady, but spent a lot of time just in the herd. Then the lady had some sort of accident or stroke or something, and ended up comatose for several years. Her partner was supposedly caring for the horses, but he had no idea what he was doing. Rose ran wild at this time for about 5 to 7 years. 

She had little or no hoof care, no vet care and little handling. What handling she had was of the force variety. We were told she was beaten many times for "misbehaviour" and she does react in ways that might support this.

The man then decided that his partner was not going to come out of the coma, so he sold or gave away all the horses. Rose went to the riding school. Here, the girl we bought her from, retrained her. But this girl was only like 14yrs old, so there were a few gaps in the training. 

This girl then moved to Margaret River, taking Rose with her. When she out grew her, she advertised her for sale. We had a look at her, along with DDs riding instructor. Rose went quite well, if a little spooky at times, but nothing major. We had her on trial for a few weeks, and all sorts of issues started to come up, but by then DD and I had fallen for her, so we bought her anyway. Two years later and many hours of training her , we still have a pony with issues. On a good day she is lovely. She has movement to die for and carries herself well with no encouragement. But there are lots of bad days when she is a spooky fearful gibbering wreck. We've come to the conclusion that she is not "fixable" but she will live out her days with us as a pet, not being ridden maybe, but she loves groundwork and she has taught us so much.

She didn't end up being the pony we wanted, but I do think she is the pony we needed.


----------



## tjtalon

Great pictures everyone! Nicker, Jay looks very different today from "yesterday"!

My day off today got taken away, which is just dag but guess I'll hoon on thru it...


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning All.

I went out for a visit with Reba, but got no pics. She is still standoffish and takes me a while to finally get close to her in the open pasture. She uses the other horses to try and block my path to her. Finally got close and snuck in a few scratches here and there. Finally got her to let me stand next to her facing the same direction and mimicked her steps. Was able to finally start grooming her by scratching her mane just ahead of the withers to the point she actually turned and nuzzled my hat for a few minutes. I found that to be a very good place to stop on a great note. Actually thought she was going to return the grooming for a minute. I'm going back out tomorrow after work as I'm trying to get her more and more used to me before Saturday as the farrier is coming and she is extremely way over due. Albeit her feet doesn't look like it has been as long as it has. Not the lady's fault with her health issues and not being able to hold her for the farrier.


Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Roadyy

Also wanted to mention today is court date for those following J's story.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Also wanted to mention today is court date for those following J's story.


Hope she shows up and everything goes well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hmm. Dag may become a very frequent part of my vocabulary! Unfortunately, "dag" could be confused with "dog" which most folks might recognize as an insult. Speaking of dogs, there are some breeds that seem to get dags quite easily. 

The vision of a big glob of matted hair with a surprise inside will not leave my mind soon...


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Also wanted to mention today is court date for those following J's story.


Good luck today! You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Great pictures everyone! Nicker, Jay looks very different today from "yesterday"!
> 
> My day off today got taken away, which is just dag but guess I'll hoon on thru it...


Great use of new vocabulary!! :clap:


----------



## Roadyy

Someone asked about where the phrase " Jack wagon" came from. It was from a Geico Auto insurance commercial. They had the slogan "It's so easy even a caveman can do it" then started these series asking if different professions would be good at other things. This one in particular asked if Drill sergeants would make good therapists.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, scrolling around YouTube this morning and saw this video. I just can't help thinking it is poetry in motion. 

And maybe he uses velcro...lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h48s_VsxZPw


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose said:


> AA, it is a bit Neanderthal knock tipping sheep over and dragging them! Ug!
> 
> Sue, so you want me to explain "dag"? Okay, a dag is what you get when wool on a sheep gets matted up with manure. They can get pretty big, like baseball sized, but are usually more golf ball sized. Fresh dags are really gross, old dried out ones are not much better. They are the reason you crutch sheep, it removes dags and prevents new ones.
> But in true Aussie form, we have adapted the word "dag" to other purposes. It can be used to describe a person with little to no fashion sense..."OMG she is wearing uggboots out to dinner, what a dag!" It can also be used affectionately, for those slightly embarrassing friends..."she is such a dag, she always tells the lamest jokes!" Probably has other uses, but I'm supposed to be working (self employed) so I will leave it for Sue to elaborate



If a long haired cat gets a dag, we call it a dingle-berry.


----------



## VickiRose

Celeste, a dingle berry! LOL, sounds like something you should eat! New vocabulary seems to be spreading.


----------



## Blue

Mornin' all! 

Slept late, rough night. My cat has not come home since I brought Patch home and last night Charlie (the cat) wandered in all skinny and tired. Patch immediately started chasing and barking. This is like 12:30 and DH really needs to sleep so I was up trying to keep the peace. Finally got Patch settled in our bedroom and Charlie eating. Put the slide in the doggie door so he couldn't leave again figuring I'd work on introducing tomorrow. Well Charlie sat outside our door meowing non stop! Ugh. Ok, I took the slide out so he could leave again. I'll have to deal with it later.

Got up late. Gotta go. Drop off Patch at the vet, nail appt, chiro appt, two ortho appts in Flagstaff, then back home to pick up Patch and need to get feed.

Reading everybody! Roadyy, good luck, my thoughts are with you and Jesa.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Who could get bored following this thread. What a unique span of dialectal diversity. Well, we can certainly tell them jackwagon grasshoppers we aint no bunch of dags or dingleberries as we go hooning about this thread traveling the speed of light. Woohoo. Definitely with the goal to Ride Strong.:gallop: *I love this thread and the people on it. You guys are awesome!*:loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Who could get bored following this thread. What a unique span of dialectal diversity. Well, we can certainly tell them jackwagon grasshoppers we aint no bunch of dags or dingleberries as we go hooning about this thread traveling the speed of light. Woohoo. Definitely with the goal to Ride Strong.:gallop: *I love this thread and the people on it. You guys are awesome!*:loveshower:


:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

New vocabulary reminds me of my 1st year Spanish class. We learnt the *cough* slang words quite easily, but the lessons from the teach were more difficult. 


For TJ: :racing:


----------



## ellen hays

I hit the send button by accident again and started on a new and lengthly post. I lost it. Oh well. Just wanted to let yall know I didn't just disappear. Will never be able to recreate post so I will make it short and sweet.

Yall have a great day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h48s_VsxZPw

AA- If you look closely you will see that those britches are actually soft casts sewn directly to the saddle. Custom boots are then installed. In order to mount, you must do so in the buff, slide in and then have your upper soft cast pulled on from above. Sure, it's a pain, but you look MAVOLOUS! :rofl:

DINGLIBERRY- also found on small long haired dogs. On large dogs it is just referred to as gross!

It stormed hard last night. My German Shorthair, Briar, hates storms so he was a shaking leaf! My black lab decided to return his dinner, all over my carpet at 4:30 this morning. Two HUGE piles. Then he was heaving outside. This morning his nose is dry and warmish and he is sleeping on our bed. I'll keep a close eye on him today. I wonder if he got into something while we were outside yesterday. Poor baby.

Here are our two pooches, my husband the snowman is with Kodi:
View attachment 654074


View attachment 654082


It's going to be 88 today and humid. I am so tired (read lazy) that I am going to have to force myself out to the gym. Must be done. I feel a nap on a float in the lake is on the agenda today as well :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP, your dogs are adorable! I had a black lab, wonderful dog, loved everyone. Not so nice when they are sick...hope they get better soon.

Did not think of the full body cast/saddle!! No wonder he was not moving an inch while riding those huge gaits. 

Modern armor?


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> If a long haired cat gets a dag, we call it a dingle-berry.


We always called them dingle-berries in the cattle tails too.


----------



## Happy Place

Back from the gym. This better be worth it cuz I just don't enjoy it! Focusing on core strength, balance and stamina. :cowboy:Here I come! I am sure Nike would appreciate it if I lost a few lbs in the process. It's almost 3 now and boiling hot. My dogs have convinced me that it is nap time. I do love my summer schedule!


----------



## ellen hays

HP It will be worth it. I am thinking about getting a trainer to guide me thru the first visit that will be free. I know it will be unpleasant since I have really let myself go, but I think it will be one of those visits to reality. If the trainer is good, will continue. You have inspired me. Will call the trainer tomorrow and get the ball rolling. Woohoo. Yeah.


----------



## ellen hays

Well you guys, this 'Jack Wagon' got out and bushed hogged today. The summer cedars were so tall I could see but the roof of my humble aboad. Looks a lot better now. Tomorrow is designated for the spray unit and any unsightly growth that survived the bush hog. It is amazing how different things look when ya wack the weeds:thumbsup: Been trying to send a picture of the progress. Not successful yet.


----------



## ellen hays

will send new pics of big change


----------



## ellen hays

Can ya tell a difference?


----------



## tjtalon

Good job, Ellen!

I can't find the "armored" vid; scanned posts but can't find it...but it sounds def like something I won't try lol! Think I'll keep on the ol' fashioned way...! (i.e "keep on" no matter what & keep my butt in the saddle! I DO have a fear of toppling off, that's what this whole adventure has been about! Can't afford, monetarily or otherwise, any more broken bones). Have enjoyed the levity, lightens me up! "I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter".....................!!!

Rick, I hope this court date w/Jesa's mom turned out well...??
Good contact w/Ms Reba...more to come, no doubt.

Have read the past 3 pages, but can't comment/respond to all, but have read & caught up. I have one day (tomorrow) to catch up on everything I'd planned out for 2 days, 'cept today was taken away. All good, but...HAVE to do laundry & grocery shopping tomorrow & get ready for the rest of this month's very weird schedule.

Later all...


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I can't find the "armored" vid; scanned posts but can't find it...but it sounds def like something I won't try lol! Think I'll keep on the ol' fashioned way...! (i.e "keep on" no matter what & keep my butt in the saddle! I DO have a fear of toppling off, that's what this whole adventure has been about! Can't afford, monetarily or otherwise, any more broken bones). Have enjoyed the levity, lightens me up! "I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter".....................!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> TJ, we were joking around again. Sue came up with a few options to help keep riders in the saddle. One of the options was an ejector seat, and one was velcro, forgot the other choices. Then I posted a video of an upper level rider riding a Stallion with huge gaits and the rider didn't seem to be moving at all.
> 
> HP suggested the rider had slid neked into a cast that just looked like it was breeches and boots, and then attached an upper half to him. Maybe i should have called it an Armored Dressage saddle, lol.
> 
> Anyway, the armor attached to the saddle disguised as regular clothing doesn't exist as far as I know...maybe we could design some and make a million!! No more unscheduled dismounts!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, grass looks much better! Do you want to come clear mine? The owner has not been keeping it up at all, even though I ask. 

Maybe he will let me ride the tractor and get it cut. 

I gave into temtation and stopped at a car dealer to check out a convertable bug with leather interior. Was a 2006 and they were asking 9995. Too much $$ in my mind, but not going to buy a "new to me" car anyway. Did want to drive it, but changed my mind. 

The salesman saw my trotting horse tag however, and asked if I had horses:wink: Talked horses with him for a while, turns out he used to be a professional trainer/exibitor of western pleasure horses! Said he works selling cars now so he can have insurance. I told him of my frustration trying to turn my RMHA gelding into a safe trail horse, and Clay mentioned he has contacts that could be selling retired reiners. He thought I might enjoy riding those with my Dressage background. 

I gonna keep his business card, never know when I might get the urge to buy another horse :biggrin:

I should have asked him about hay *smacks head*


----------



## Happy Place

Had a happy day at the barn. It was so hot that Nike was not really enjoying the walk we took. He complied as usual, but he had that slack eared "lets get this over with" look on his face LOL. Buster was really in my face! I had to push him away several times and he even wanted to slip his head in the halter when I brought it out! I brushed his face for a bit and sent him on his way. I doubt he would be that into a hand walk in 85 degree weather. All is good. 

Ellen get to the gym. I am working with a trainer tomorrow. Nice job with the brush hog btw.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> tjtalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the "armored" vid; scanned posts but can't find it...but it sounds def like something I won't try lol! Think I'll keep on the ol' fashioned way...! (i.e "keep on" no matter what & keep my butt in the saddle! I DO have a fear of toppling off, that's what this whole adventure has been about! Can't afford, monetarily or otherwise, any more broken bones). Have enjoyed the levity, lightens me up! "I love to canter I love to canter I love to canter".....................!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> TJ, we were joking around again. Sue came up with a few options to help keep riders in the saddle. One of the options was an ejector seat, and one was velcro, forgot the other choices. Then I posted a video of an upper level rider riding a Stallion with huge gaits and the rider didn't seem to be moving at all.
> 
> HP suggested the rider had slid neked into a cast that just looked like it was breeches and boots, and then attached an upper half to him. Maybe i should have called it an Armored Dressage saddle, lol.
> 
> Anyway, the armor attached to the saddle disguised as regular clothing doesn't exist as far as I know...maybe we could design some and make a million!! No more unscheduled dismounts!
> 
> 
> 
> That'a a good thought!:icon_rolleyes:Loved the jokes, just thought there was a real vidWhatever, onward & upward:cowboy::runninghorse2:
> 
> The new smilies are fun, I just can't get them (or any, for that matter) unless I quote/reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## ASLacey

Love this boy!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Rick: how did court go?

ellen: yard looks fantastic!

HP: wish i had as much motivation as you did.. i could never actually make myself go to a gym

tj: hope work isn't treating you too badly.. just think about the next HM!

AA: reiners are super nice rides..



Today was a fun day. Did some shopping in the morning.. and wound up buying 2 creeping phlox that were on clearance. So I went home and dug 2 more holes! That "flowerbed" looks totally silly now, as its 99% dirt with 2 small fist-sized blobs of plant in it! 

Took George out and met up with Gina and Christine for a ride this afternoon. Weather was pretty humid, but temps were only in the low 80s and there was a wonderful breeze.

Started out over there:











and were going to go over there:












This trail goes along that ridgetop that was in the distance last picture:











Did a bit of exploring, looking for a trail we had previously found in the winter. Looked a bit different today!





















Walking the last bit home.. the wheat is coming to head already!


----------



## Eole

Everyone having fun with those emoticones. Who said this post is for *mature* people?:dance-smiley05:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Everyone having fun with those emoticones. Who said this post is for *mature* people?:dance-smiley05:


I think that must have been added to keep the young Jackwagon grasshoppers off the thread...


----------



## Celeste

Speaking of mature people, I think that some of you might like to see an update video on my baby bird. This is 4 weeks after I found him all pitiful and naked and starving.

I am not sure how to embed the video. :loveshower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFcuR-FcCQY


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> AnitaAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> That'a a good thought!:icon_rolleyes:Loved the jokes, just thought there was a real vidWhatever, onward & upward:cowboy::runninghorse2:
> 
> The new smilies are fun, I just can't get them (or any, for that matter) unless I quote/reply.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a real video...just no armor.
> 
> I hate to sound like one of those IT dingleberries, but have you tried a reboot? :shrug:
Click to expand...


----------



## Eole

Welcome Apachetears!
*Vicki*: I loved Rose's story; some encounters are just meant to be.
*NM*: Jay looks fabulous, very different now.
*AA*, do you know what breed was Reggie? He has the short, fine arabian nose, but not the body. QH cross? Your first mare was beautiful, color and markings, very special. Appaloosas often seem to have opiniated minds.
I also think Cushing could be what's going on with Dreamer. Hope you can find out soon and treat him.



> Eole: 20 lessons, read some books, buy two Arabian yearlings :shock: I can hear the grasshoppers screaching already! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Was one of the books "The Black Stallion"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 Well, OF COURSE it was!!! :lol: Within a year, two more horses joined, another yearling filly and a 6 months old uncut colt. 

I had a huge hairy Bouvier des Flandres so I learned all about dag-gross-dingle-berries. Now, I just pick little gross dingle-berries in my himalayan cat. Long hair, cat litter and poop, lovely dags.

*Sue*, you write so well, you don't even need pictures to make me travel with you on your rides. Keep writing, you have talent.

*Ellen*, neat yard, looks like a large area to keep clean.

HP I can't imagine going to a gym. I joined a FB group/coach this winter "Athletic rider" and have been working out at home. Not my favorite activity, but I could see big results in no time. So I keep doing it and it shows in the saddle.

All this talk about cars and trucks got me thinking of getting a new-to-me car. My Subaru that I love is rusting badly. Did body jobs 2 past years and rust still showing up. 2005, 165 000km. Then my 2003 4-Runner to pull my trailer is getting close to 200 000km. Going well, but too much a gas-guzzler for daily use. So, maybe another little Subaru? Or sell both and get a bigger truck? Thinking...:think:

*Roadyy*, hope Court went well and for the best interest of J.
I enjoy that you share your evolution with Reba; the horses hardest to gain confidence are often amazing partners when trust grows.

I loved everyone's dog pictures. Leyla Belgian Shepherd and Kalou Scottish Terrier.


----------



## Eole

Celeste: so cool! That is such a cute and funny bird. You really saved that little one. Is he staying? Your house plants look amazing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Speaking of mature people, I think that some of you might like to see an update video on my baby bird. This is 4 weeks after I found him all pitiful and naked and starving.
> 
> I am not sure how to embed the video. :loveshower:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFcuR-FcCQY


Does baby bird have a name? He (she?) is so cute, loved the bowl bath! 

You can tell he really loves you! 

So happy Birdie survived and is doing so well!
:happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I am not sure how to embed the video.


To get the video to embed, take out the "s" in the https: part of the link!


Bird is cute as all get out.. he sure seems to be thriving! :winetime:


----------



## Celeste

Husband says birdie is going. Not so sure he is right on that. He'll get over it.

Since I found the baby right after my Daddy's funeral, I have thought about naming him Jake after Daddy's uncle. He was called "Drinking Uncle Jake". One of the black sheep of the family. He always used to joke about old Jake and had a lot of fun picking on him.


----------



## Celeste

Forgive the repost, but I had to try that suggestion.






Woo hoo! It worked!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: Your dogs are adorable!! i haven't seen a Scottie in years, used to be one of my favorite breeds, so regal looking. 

But, it does sound like all your critters are dingleberrie producers, maybe you have them crutched? 

i have to admire anyone that can go to a gym for more than a month. I have tried several times, but never seemed to make a difference. 

Bought a treadmill for home and really enjoy that thing. Haven't used it in a bit because of my knee. 

Tried exercising at home, but Tasha won't allow it. Every time I start to wave my arms around, she starts barking and leaping on me. Which starts Lily the spoiled rotten rat terrier barking and jumping on me too. Jeez.

That mare was definately opinionated! I had to keep her in a pasture by herself, if a horse came towards her she would go thru the fence :shock:

I have no idea what Reggie's breeding was. Everyone tried to guess, i just said QH cross. He got lots of comments "moves like a mini warmblood", good suspension in his trot, and nice round canter. 

His failing was lateral movements, I had to kind of trick him into them. He could do it, just didn't like to. 

His extensions were limited due to his long back, but he could get 7's on them. I was showing him back when all sores were between 55 and 65, so a 7 on anything was good! 

Now everyone rides the warmbloods, the scores are more spread out, and the little guys can't really compete.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone,
Of late a few of you have used our Forum as a place to vent and get support and ideas. May I ???
I have just had the worst couple of "last" weeks and today was the icing on the cake. I teach, and have 4 full time IA's (Instructional Assistants) who work in my room, and 2 others who come in for specific small group instruction.
Today, I was gathering the data (we collect all year) to support decisions about students being able to attend summer school--and one IA wrote the most hurtful message in the data book.....that ultimately ends up at the District Office.
She is a bit of a trouble maker and gossiper (sorry I hate labels, and feel horrid using these words--but want to paint the picture), and has caused trouble in and about my program before. She originally targeted another IA, and of late it's been me. Today she just stepped way over the line.
I am trying soooooo hard to be understanding, but honestly, I've reached the end of my rope. I wrote my Principal, Vice Principal, and District Special Education Coordinator (I tried to talk to her first...no WAY !!!)........now of course, it will become this HUGE DEAL.
ANY IDEAS, WORDS OF WISDOM????? I don't want to appear one-sided, but this is not a NEW behavior for this particular gal.....and I live in a very small community; her reputation is exactly what I have described. BOTTOM LINE-WE ARE THERE FOR THE KIDS, frankly, I think she should have been asked to change or maybe move on before.....now I have a big meeting to look forward to, tomorrow (sarcasm)
Any Suggestions from my new forum friends, greatly appreciated.......


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: I hope you got thru with all your hooning around today! 

How is poor little Patch doing? A bit quieter tonight?? 

PH13: George looks like he really enjoys riding with the ladies. TG no snake in the grass this time! 

So, you've riden a reiner? Feels nice does it? 

I have never riden a reiner, but have wanted to for a long time...no harm trying one is there? 

Celeste: had to watch Birdie Jake again! So cute!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Topper, so sorry you are going through this. Was her remark about a student or you? I am not exaclty sure what advice you want, but if she's a trouble maker, I suspect the admin know....I hope. You also have the 'evidence' to prove that she did a no-no, right?

Good luck at the meeting. I hate confrontation, and am not good at it, so I can't really help, but I can certainly feel for ya. :neutral: Sorry.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Yall

Just wanted to say that the area I bush hogged is part of the horse pasture. I don't have but a small area around my house for a yard. Wouldn't want you guys to think I let my yard get in that kinda way. I would for sure be a Jack Wagon.:biglaugh:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

The video is too cool. Sassy bird music and everything. Love it. Tell DH the bird is a permanent fixture. It must stay. How cool. Way cool. You go girl.


----------



## Topper

Nickermaker - thanks, I hate confrontation too. I just wanna teach kiddos !!!

PhantomHorse 13 - wow, your ride pics are beautiful. How far did you go?

Happy Place - you live on a lake? That sounds divine. Have you posted pictures? Maybe I missed them.

VickiRose - I loved reading Rose's story - interesting how sometimes the not-so-perfect ones find us. That's how I found this Forum, I bought a horse--and he turned out to be, not quite what was stated. But, I fell in love!!!

Happy Evening every one - love this forum!


----------



## ellen hays

Topper

I am sorry you are having problems. I can't believe how some people seem to thrive on causing conflict. Very unproductive and destructive at the same time. It's a shame someone like that is in the teaching profession. Kids today have a confusing enough path thru life as it is with out being exposed to such things. The teachers who are struggling to help them through should not be burdened with such things. I hope you are able to sort thru this and vindicate yourself. It is a shame that you have to be put in that position. Hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## Topper

Thanks Ellen. You are so right!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

I luv your dogs. The Scottie is adorable. One of my fav breeds. The Belgian Shepherd is awesome. I have always loved them. They are up there with German Shepherds. Love em.:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper, I am not a teacher, so don't really understand all the jargon. 

Don't let the meeting turn into this :angrily_smileys:

If it helps, just remember...she is just a dag. Cut through the wool, and you will expose the shiitake inside!!


----------



## Topper

AnitaAnne - you are hilarious - I am going to burn that "image" in my mind before I walk into the meeting tomorrow quoting....."she is just a dag" (hilarious) 

HUMOR THE BEST MEDICINE
and new FRIENDS TOO !!!!
Oh, I wish we all lived closer together - doesn't a coffee date sound perfect?


----------



## Blue

Evening all! Wow! busy posts today.

I made it through my day ok. Patch did well with his "clipping". Not happy, but…. stopped by work and got another dog crate as I forgot I'm not home all day anymore to keep everyone quiet and contained so in the crate he goes when I have to leave. I'll take more pics when I'm not so rushed.

Way too many pages to respond the way I'd like. I got changed on the schedule to early morning instead of early afternoon so need to get some rest tonight.

First, *Roadyy*, how did it go? As I've been there, I'm with ya.

*Topper*, I have no words of wisdom other than keep to the high road and remember you are the adult. Most of these things have a way of working themselves out. Confrontation sucks and I avoid it, but there are times when it's not confrontation….. it's just telling the truth. You're in this for the kids and that kind of behavior is not for the kids!

*Happy*, Good job on the gym. Keep going. You're gonna love it. It seems the other horses are wanting some attention too. I get annoyed when I have to push one away. That's why I don't board for others.

*Celeste*, that little bird is amazing! Good job! I had to raise one little cockatiel once that the mother pushed out the the nest. From eye dropper to seed cup. I had that little guy for 18 years. Don't tell your DH that.

*Ellen*, your yard is beautiful! And you could never be a jackwagon, weeds or not

*ASLacey*, Hello to you, but for some reason I can't see your pics as posted. Don't know why.

*Sue*, I can never see yours either!

Darn, I know there was so much more I wanted to comment on, but can't find it right now. 

Question. Dog training. I've gotten pretty good with the larger breeds and my heeler. They all turned out to be really awesome dogs. 

Patch, according the vet is approx. 1 year old and a large terrier/pit mix. That's her best educated guess based on teeth, body structure and behavior.

My goal with Patch is to by Fall have him trail ready. I've been reading that the terrier types need a different type of training in that they don't learn to please master, they learn to have fun. Gotta make it fun. However, there's the "pit" side that is bonding with me and prefers to please (as long as its convenient).

He's is on restricted movement for about a week because of the neutering, but I purchased an extra long training rope. 35'. I took him outside with it tonight as he didn't want to do his business with me so close on a short leash, but on the long leash he felt he had a little more privacy. I would let him go to the end of it and when he would get around a tree or stump I just let him come to the end of it and them find his way back around. It only took once for him to figure out what he needed to do. This is good?

I have had to carry a rolled up newspaper (didn't smack him, just my leg) to get him to stop barking and nipping at the horses. When he heard that "SMACK" he cowered and went back to the yard. Feel bad about that, but I can't have that behavior. I've spent a lot of time getting the horses good with dogs and can't ruin that.

I really feel he could be a good trail companion along with my heeler if I can get a good recall on him. Working on that now and making tons of improvement in just the last few days.

Any other suggestions from those more experienced in terrier type dogs? I'd really appreciate the input. I'm really more in-tuned to the larger shepherds and pits. AND all my other dogs have been with me since puppyhood. Patch is at a disadvantage with his age and so little training.

Someday soon I need to do more housekeeping!


----------



## Blue

Topper said:


> AnitaAnne - you are hilarious - I am going to burn that "image" in my mind before I walk into the meeting tomorrow quoting....."she is just a dag" (hilarious)
> 
> HUMOR THE BEST MEDICINE
> and new FRIENDS TOO !!!!
> Oh, I wish we all lived closer together - doesn't a coffee date sound perfect?


Believe me, I've suggested more than once that we need to meet in the middle and have a camp out/ride. How much fun would that be?


----------



## Topper

Blue I love your idea. North America; easy to find our halfway point. But we are spread across continents. Where's the middle ? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Topper, that's the kicker, right? 

Also, another question. I was casually following a thread about Saving horses from slaughter. Had all the usual posts.

Anyway, I got a notification of a new post. Tried to click on it and got a message that I'm not authorized to view that post. I don't really give a hoot but wonder why? Does anyone know how I email admin?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Topper said:


> AnitaAnne - you are hilarious - I am going to burn that "image" in my mind before I walk into the meeting tomorrow quoting....."she is just a dag" (hilarious)
> 
> HUMOR THE BEST MEDICINE
> and new FRIENDS TOO !!!!
> Oh, I wish we all lived closer together - doesn't a coffee date sound perfect?


I'm having coffee with ya right now my friend! 

And since I am in education.....I totally get what is going on....:x You all would be suprised. If I hear that I am suprrosed to be given 'help' like your (support staff) I ususally tell the admin....thanks but no thanks, I can handle it on my own. I'm there for the kids, not the drama, and adults bring drama. (not all, but there is always a rotten seed somewhere.....) I know in your situation you need the support staff. Hoping you covered your A$$ and can get her exposed as it need to be. :sad:

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you. We teachers need to stick together! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Believe me, I've suggested more than once that we need to meet in the middle and have a camp out/ride. How much fun would that be?


That would be so much fun!! But would be hard to organize. I'm in if we can make it happen

On the terrier training, I'm not an expert by any means, but I have found it VERY different training my rat terrier than it was training my Boxers or any other of the big dogs I've had. 

When training her, I need to go in tiny steps, and be firm but calm and clear. I know she will never be trusted off leash, because she loves to hunt esp. squirrels. 

She had learnt things like go to the kitchen and wait when I open the front door, but to trust her to stand and stay at the front door like the Boxers, no. She would run out in a NY minute and is super hard to catch. 

She has also learnt (finally) to wait her turn for treats without stealing the other dogs treats if they drop it. This may not seem like much, but I think manners are important. Lots of repeatition, and lots of praise.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Hmm. Dag may become a very frequent part of my vocabulary! Unfortunately, "dag" could be confused with "dog" which most folks might recognize as an insult.


In the Aussie dialect, there is no chance of that! ;-)




> Speaking of dogs, there are some breeds that seem to get dags quite easily.


Like this one? 













> The vision of a big glob of matted hair with a surprise inside will not leave my mind soon...


Dag construction notes: The surprise is not inside the dag - not like the caramel inside a chocolate, so to speak. The surprise is relatively homogenously distributed all over the hairs in the dag, although local clumping may occur in larger surprise:hair ratios. Furthermore, the sticky nature of the surprise tends to attract other objects such as burrs, bits of dead grass, and passing motor scooters.

New "smilies":

:gallop: A hooning horse.

:cowboy:A daggy rider.


----------



## Roadyy

Just a word of caution. A dingleberry can also be found in the nostrils of those seeking to climb the corporate ladder and missing with their kissing.

Court became a continuance until Aug 12th, but did she did pass a voluntary drug test. She shows all the signs of being clean and her thoughts are very focused on proving she learned her lesson and wanting nothing to do with the drug life again. I continue to pray for her to succeed.


Was on the way home and got a call from mom to go help her fiance's daughter who broke down 10 miles north of where I turn to go see Reba.

Went up there to find her Alternator blew out. Charged her battery with the truck for 20 minutes then sent her own her way. She made it half way to her destination before it died again so she called a wrecker to take her the rest of the way.

Finally got to Reba and got her in the round pen to start working. That was a work out in itself before the work started. lol

Worked on leading manners for about 5 minutes then worked on lowering her head by resting my hand on her poll til she dropped out from under it. Then worked on her giving feet to the cotton rope. Each time she gave her foot without trying to slam it back down we stopped that and went for a stroll around the pen before working on head lowering then the other front. We were both pretty lathered up from sweat by the time I called it a day. I got her to give her foot up with my hand on both fronts and let me rub the leg all over as well as up to her neck without trying to pull or walk away. She even groomed my hand holding the ball of lead rope on my lower back as I picked her feet up. Before she had no desire to be touched by me let alone voluntarily touching me in return. HUGE Progress!! I honestly am seeing the look in her eye change as she looks at me now. Albeit she is still very skittish about being caught even in the pen. Just a level I have to work towards in our bonding. D mentioned how much lower her head was each time we took a break and walked around the pen. She could physically see her submitting to me lead. No pictures as I was too sweaty to keep the phone with me and D was busy with a few other things and peeking in on us.


I did get a picture of the register on her and another gift from D. It wasn't enough for her to give me this amazing animal, but decided she needed to get her late husband's saddle out of the tack room and to someone who can use it. I tried to pay her for it as the horse was more than I could take free, but she threatened to show me the ability behind her mare glare. I lowered my head and submitted quickly. 


She has some very impressive bloodlines.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, not sure if a continuance is to be glad for or not, as I'm one that doesn't like waiting. I just need things to be concluded. However, glad Jesa's mother is showing better signs. 

Good job with Reba!

Anita, Patch is learning small things right now. Yes, waiting for the treat is a big one, and I agree waiting at the door will be nearly impossible. I'm hoping the alleged pit in him will help a little. Am working on accepting the cat right now and as always working on "come". His recall is horrible, but getting better. I most definitely worry about my desire to make him a trail dog. I've seen it done, but I think that is on an individual dog basis..

Gotta go. Work early and hope to ride this evening. :riding:


----------



## Roadyy

I'll get that saddle cleaned up this weekend and get better pics of it.

See if this keeps from giving anyone a crick in the neck.











Blue I am with you. I like it to be done. Apparently they are hoping that with her having several clean voluntary tests that they can convince the judge to drop it to misdemeanor and get outside therapy instead on inside that the prosecutor wants.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> If it helps, just remember...she is just a dag. Cut through the wool, and you will expose the shiitake inside!!


:rofl:


----------



## SueC

*NM71*: Horse and dog look in excellent order! 

*AnitaAnne*: Honey was a wonderful-looking mare! I wonder what happened to her to make her so afraid of being around other horses. If you ever feel like posting her story at length, I'll be all ears. (Or if you are going to start a journal you can reminisce on, like I've done on HF! I would read all your horse stories with keen interest!) - Nice change there on Reggie! What breed did you say he was? And isn't it a great feeling to make a difference like that to an animal? (And now I'm curious about his story too! )

*VickiRose*: You've already provided a wonderful description of that new word we're adding to our overseas friends' vocabularies, and I don't think I can add anything of importance!  (I do wonder if "uggboot" is used outside Australia, but I suppose they'll tell us if it's not!) - Thank you for posting Rose's story. I wonder why she is so spooky sometimes? She's a nice-looking little horse. I'm glad you kept her.

*Roadyy*: Sounds like progress with Reba! Funny ad, hahaha!

*Celeste*: I have learnt a new word: Dingle-berry! :rofl: ...did you know there is a Dingle Peninsula in Ireland? Very scenic place, but how will I think of it now??? :shock: ...Summer Pudding Recipe: You will need 1200g of raspberries, 200g of strawberries, 200g of blueberries and 100g of dingleberries... - Wonderful bird update! My has he grown, and what a happy bird! :loveshower:

*Ellen*: _Well, we can certainly tell them jackwagon grasshoppers we aint no bunch of dags or dingleberries as we go hooning about this thread traveling the speed of light. Woohoo._ :rofl: :clap: You've won the "application of new vocabulary" prize for this week!  :bowwdown:

*HP*: Great photos, and cute snowman you're married to! 

*Eole*: Marvellous photos! Love those dogs, especially that Groenendael.  - The carnivorous grasshoppers didn't like it when they found out I bought a yearling Arabian filly when I was 11 years old and trained her unassisted to become a successful competition horse, after a 6-month course in basic dressage as my only physical instruction ever, and after reading a few excellent training books (which were orders of magnitude better than the average advice the carnivorous grasshoppers give on the training and riding threads...and due to current stupid advice being offered I've written an essay which I've not posted yet...some horse professionals shouldn't be anywhere near horses...). :icon_rolleyes:

*PH13*: Finally I can embed clips again. Thank you! :runpony:
*Topper*: Sorry about your troubles. I always hated the politics that can develop in schools, and the crap that the government education departments, staffed with bureaucrats who have no idea about education, used to impose on us. (Used to because I tree changed.) And those little bitchy things people do... Hang in there, and I hope you have a good support network. :hug:

*Blue*: Is Patch the dog that was found recently and the poster (you?) was thinking about whether to adopt him or not? I remember the photos, but this thread moves so fast...


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> *NM71*:
> 
> (I do wonder if "uggboot" is used outside Australia, but I suppose they'll tell us if it's not!)
> *Celeste*: I have learnt a new word: Dingle-berry! :rofl: ...did you know there is a Dingle Peninsula in Ireland? Very scenic place, but how will I think of it now??? :shock: ...Summer Pudding Recipe: You will need 1200g of raspberries, 200g of strawberries, 200g of blueberries and 100g of dingleberries... -
> [/CENTER]
> *Ellen*: _Well, we can certainly tell them jackwagon grasshoppers we aint no bunch of dags or dingleberries as we go hooning about this thread traveling the speed of light. Woohoo._ :rofl: :clap: You've won the "application of new vocabulary" prize for this week!  :bowwdown:


I need the definition for uggboot.

I also somehow missed out on "jackwagon".

I am pretty sure that I will pass on dingleberry pie. :rofl:

I was trying to find Sue's quote about a dag being a dag through and through and not just on the inside. We need to get a new dictionary going for funny terms!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Topper, I am not a teacher, so don't really understand all the jargon.
> 
> Don't let the meeting turn into this :angrily_smileys:
> 
> If it helps, just remember...she is just a dag. Cut through the wool, and you will expose the shiitake inside!!


That made me laugh out loud for sure!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Just a word of caution. A dingleberry can also be found in the nostrils of those seeking to climb the corporate ladder and missing with their kissing.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Sue, yes, that's Patch. Apparently we've decided to keep him. I've invested a lot of $ in neutering, vaccines and check up. Not to mention the crate for confinement, long leash and food. Even if he doesn't work out with us and I have to rehome him, all those things needed doing anyway. So far he's petty smart and learns fast, just gets excited!

I'm going to try to get more pics of all of my animals to post soon.:wave:


----------



## VickiRose

Celeste, uggboots are sheepskin boots. Fabulously warm but not exactly stylish.

Sue, I wish I could figure Rose out, several better horse people than me have tried. I've come to the conclusion that she is just too broken to be fixed. I'm happy to have her content and healthy in the paddock. Actually saw her sleeping, laid out flat in the sun yesterday. That's the first time in two years I've seen her do that. Boston was standing guard. She has only been regularly laying down to sleep since we got Boston. But she won't normally lay right out, she usually has her legs ready to get up at a moments notice ! Boston is her complete opposite, very chill. 

Phantom, great photos, looks like a nice ride.

I'm pretty excited today. Bought some second hand Old Mac G2 hoof boots last week and they arrived in the mail today. Trimmer is coming over on Saturday so I will get her to check the fit, then Boston and I can tackle some trail riding!


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, happy that Patch has a good home with you. I'm sure you'll have him trained in no time!


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

The explanation of 'jack wagon' is on pg 2721. Cute little video shared by our friend and loved one, Rick.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I have heard where those nose dingleberries can be dangerous due to the pursuer :shock: following too closely when the pursuee fails to signal and makes a sharp turn left or right. :think:


----------



## Freebird

Hi all! Busy few days here -- I might be able to catch up reading this afternoon, if I can get this award application done, and come up with a creative idea for my boss & a new promotion. Have I mentioned I would *really* love a salary to run the rescue, play with :faceshot: & not have an office job?! Oh well, life can't be all inkunicorn:.

Catch ya on the flipside...


----------



## Happy Place

Baby Bird is Big Bird now! How cute!

Topper, I am sorry you are having that issue, especially at the end of the year, when we are all tired! If this lady already has a reputation, then go into the meeting with an open mind and try to be as factual as possible. We all know that there has to be documentation up the ying yang in order for big changes to occur. Maybe this meeting is documentation on her behavior. Good luck and stay calm about it!

No, I don't live on the lake. There are lakes all around me though. I could ride my bike (about 5 miles) to a lovely beach with a great playground area. I have my girlfriends all bring there babies at least once a year for a big picnic playtime with Auntie Barb!

Blue that puppy looks like it has some Jack Russell in him. They are smart as a whip but oh so stubborn! My friend had one that got mad at him one day, went up to his bed, jumped up and peed in the middle of the bed, while staring at his master! LOL bad puppy, bad!

SueC- We have UGGS in the US. Here, HS girls wear them with leggings all winter long LOL

OK it's now 12:37 and I have not left for the gym. No motivation and slightly sore all over. It is now time. Pack my crap and get moving. I have to grocery shop near there afterwards so I need to bring fresh clothes and shower stuff too. What a hassle LOL


----------



## Roadyy

ellen hays said:


> Rick
> 
> I have heard where those nose dingleberries can be dangerous due to the pursuer :shock: following too closely when the pursuee fails to signal and makes a sharp turn left or right. :think:


Those who are not aware of the sudden stop ability of the pursuee are soon to become the dingleberry once the infiltration of the production factory has occurred. 



HP, go! :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Topper said:


> Today, I was gathering the data (we collect all year) to support decisions about students being able to attend summer school--and one IA wrote the most hurtful message in the data book.....that ultimately ends up at the District Office


Is that book the appropriate place to be leaving such messages? Such a shame that people can't act like adults and behave professionally. I agree with those who said to go into the meeting as unemotional as possible. Listen to what is said and reply in as factual a way as possible. This person sounds like she is just trying to stir up trouble.. perhaps she will give up if she sees she can't get you stirred!




AnitaAnne said:


> you've riden a reiner? Feels nice does it?


A well-trained reiner is a lot like riding a well-trained dressage horse, though the head position/rein contact is a bit different. They are very sensitive to weight and leg cues, which is lovely. Sitting on a spinning horse is pretty amazing!




Topper said:


> PhantomHorse 13 - wow, your ride pics are beautiful. How far did you go?


Yesterday, George and I did a touch over 15 miles. Rode with Gina and Christine about 9 of those miles.




Blue said:


> Any other suggestions from those more experienced in terrier type dogs? I'd really appreciate the input. I'm really more in-tuned to the larger shepherds and pits. AND all my other dogs have been with me since puppyhood. Patch is at a disadvantage with his age and so little training.


As others have said, terriers can be more stubborn than other types of dog and finding what motivates them can be tricky. A lot of times the dog winds up being the one to train the person, which is amusing but not very helpful to the owner! Consistency is key, even more so than other types of dogs in my experience. Sounds like you are going about things the right way.




Blue said:


> I was casually following a thread about Saving horses from slaughter. I got a notification of a new post. Tried to click on it and got a message that I'm not authorized to view that post.


I was also on that tread and it looks like it was deleted.. must have gotten ugly (as threads on that topic so often do).


Today I have been doing chores around the place, including the mowing. I wasn't sure what Phin would think of equipment, but I guess this gives me my answer:






:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

This little guy was just outside my son's garden.


----------



## tjtalon

Got a good 10' cotton lead rope today (hunter green), plus a red curry comb (Corral Western had no red last time I was there). That place is so worth the drive (no chain store; small, but mighty). Then went for some much needed grocery shopping (still amazes me that almost $90 worth of stuff cannot fill the grocery cart...'course, that includes cat food & good litter, but ...still...). Got the d&&&&d laundry done, finally).

Heading into the oddness of the odd rest-of-June-maybe a bit longer shift starting tomorrow. It'll take a lot of adjustment, on my part (& a LOT of solo time), but somehow I feel like things will work out well. I did get an email from the assistant chief, saying that they think they can work out the schedule for what I requested (2 8 hr, 2 12 hr, Mon-Tues-Wed off). Will see.

Have read everything recently; some very funny things! Celeste, that bird is BIG!
Rick, hoping all goes well with you, with your new place & with Jenna's mother.

Somewhere, 'tho, I missed about Phantom riding a reindeer! Love the pic of Phin vs motorized thingy...he looked pretty "ho-hum...whatever..."

What teachers & educators have to go thru just gives me a headache. Kudos on you all.

I have a longhaired cat, Savannah. Yes, dingle-berries. "Dag nab it!" takes on a whole new meaning now: "Dag?! NAB it!"


----------



## tjtalon

OH, Celeste, how beautiful!


----------



## Happy Place

I went to the gym. I was so sore but as soon as I started my work out, everything felt better. Now it's a couple hours later and I am feeling the aches again. It's a vicious cycle, I tell you! I keep telling myself it will be worth it when I get back in the saddle.

Speaking of that, how will I know when Nike is ready to start back under saddle? I think soon his ribs will have a good covering but this backbone will still be prominent. I know that a lot of the topline is muscle and I am beginning to address that with hand walking and soon, lunging. I can lunge at a trot over ground poles (lmbo, I tried forever to spell caviletti and gave up). What else?

btw, there are no ground poles at the farm. I am going to cut down a couple 6" diamiter trees from my woods and just strip the branches. Cheap and easy, no?


----------



## ellen hays

Well kids the ole gal is tired. Went and got some major weed killer and filled my spray unit to wage war on the remaining weeds standing where they ought not. Had a blast but now I am tired. This a.m. didn't check in because I went to the garden after feeding my girls. Hoed my corn rows and dug tators. Got me some spuds Bud:thumbsup: The beans are bloomin really nice and should have baby beans on them shortly. Will have to sanitize the kitchen and get the pressure cooker out. I love them green beans in the winter. Got some new tators and am debating on canning some of them. Oh my goodness, the Japanese beetle are invading and will have to get a small sprayer to fend them off. The girls paraded thru the garden when I turned them out and got a few. Seems the beetles have a great appetite for summer cedars. I may have shot myself in the foot killing their fav food. Oh well, you do what ya have ta do. 

PH13 Phin doesn't seem to alarmed at the mower. I hope that is a sign of things to come. A very calm horse in adverse situations.

Celeste That fawn is beautiful. Wow, I know you enjoyed that experience. Priceless.

TJ Yeah I know about that barely filled shopping cart of bare essentials. I feel like I'm splurging when I get paper towels. Tried some different kitty litter this time. It's the clumping kind. Wow really make keeping the box presentable for the felines so much easier. Got a scoup. Works great. They seem pretty happy with the upgrade:clap:

Sue I am honored to receive the prize. I love the dialect of the down under people. So warm and welcoming. You guys are wonderful. 

Topper I am hoping things work out in your favor. Sorry you are having to deal with such unnecessary hassles.:hug:

Blue I am so glad you have a new baby. I am sure Patch will be a happy camper in her new situation

I know I am not covering everything, but am ready to chill now that I have checked in with my forum family.

Hope everyone has a great p.m.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Landscape timber is fairly cheap or check with your local feed store about grabbing the lumber used to keep a gap in the bundles of fence posts and such. Same as landscape timber and usually free.

Backing up and hill climbs are the best top line building exercises. Stop by your big tire shop and ask if they have any old tires you can take. Put them out there and fill the center with dirt. Stack them atop each other to make steps up and down the other side. 

Hope everyone has a great evening. DD and I will be going back out to work with Reba some more this evening.Think I'll sit a saddle on the fence rail for her to check out during our breaks.


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> She didn't end up being the pony we wanted, but I do think she is the pony we needed.


What a great story! I am so glad Rose ended up in your hands. We have so many stories like this in Rescue where they end up in the wrong hands, then land in ours, where we try as best we can to rehab & rehome. Thank you for being a saviour to that little horse!


----------



## Celeste

About Nike and his back, he may never really cover that backbone perfectly. That is why you need a really good pad and a saddle that lifts up off of the backbone rather than hitting it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just a quick pop in as it has been a GOOD but exhausting day! RS went well. More on that tomorrow, but had to share.

Tomorrow we go to the university to ride. :cowboy: I will surprise the kiddos with these newly designed shirts.

I think they turned out beautiful. :loveshower:

Wish us luck!!

RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dh and I went out to dinner with Gina and Keith.. on the way, a horrendous storm blew in. I have never been in a vehicle with hail that size coming down - it sounded like someone was throwing rocks at the truck! Wound up pulling over and finding some trees to park under for fear of the truck being damaged..






:eek_color:  :eek_color:  :eek_color:  :eek_color:  :eek_color:


Thank goodness it didn't last long as we continued on to have a very nice dinner. Now waiting for the next round of storms to pass so we can go to bed (Shelby doesn't like storms, even medicated, so nobody gets to sleep if its storming).


----------



## Freebird

I think I've read through everything... whoa, speed posters!  

I'm pretty sure I will miss almost everything - but good to see everyone has had a pretty good week. It's been HOT then stormy here, so only one day with Bird for me so far - I'll spend more time tomorrow and over the weekend. 

Hubby's band plays out of town Saturday, I'm trying to decide if I'll go or not, because then venue a nasty, filthy strip joint. If it was a classier place, maybe. I'm not that much of a prude, but this place is a hover above the toilet, only drink from paper cups kinda nasty. He had no say in booking it, and the female lead singer didn't know what kind of place it was until I told her... so... mg:

Y'all have a good night - maybe more time to catch up & reply some tomorrow!


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all! Just a quick pop in as it has been a GOOD but exhausting day! RS went well. More on that tomorrow, but had to share.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to the university to ride. :cowboy: I will surprise the kiddos with these newly designed shirts.
> 
> I think they turned out beautiful. :loveshower:
> 
> Wish us luck!!
> 
> RIDE STRONG! :thumbsup:


Awesome shirts! Can we buy one?! :loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

I saw Nike canter tonight! It looked so smooth and relaxed. Farmer said he wants to hop on him with a bareback pad. I would like to see that. DH offered to come fix up the round pen for me this weekend. YAY!


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone - I didn't get a chance to read through all the new posts - will have to catch up on Sunday--and at the rate we post--it'll be a novel (ha ha ha)
I just wanted to quickly log on and THANK EVERYONE for your ideas, kind words, and great support.
My meeting this morning with Principal, Vice Principal, Instructional Assistant and myself went well. I followed everyone's great advice - curbed my own talking and really just "kinda" let it all unfold. I did say just enough, and brought up just enough everyone there realized that we now all know....this is not the 1st time, nor an isolated incident. After thinking all last night and trying really hard to HEAR everyone's perspective, I am going to ask my Vice Principal to NOT assign her to my room next year. I don't mean this in a mean way - but we are SOOOOO over whelmed with kids and caseloads and federal paperwork--that is WHERE my FOCUS needs to be and where I WANT it to be. I am not in education to babysit adults. Harsh-sounding, I know. But honestly, my program is so fast-paced and so large in numbers, I need to be surrounded by hard-working, dedicated, grounded people.
I promise to catch up on everyone's posts, and hopefully sneak in a ride to write about on Sunday. My purpose this evening is to say THANK YOU and share that I think all went well. Good night everyone


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Yay! Nice shirt

*Phantom*, Whoa!

*Freebird*, If you went you could take pics!

*Topper*, sounds like everything will work out?

*Happy*, It will help a lot to get the work on the round pen done right? Yay for you!

Sadly I bailed out of that ride this evening. I'm just so tired I wasn't really feelin' it. I'll try to get out by myself tomorrow morning. Got tomorrow off, but lots to do

Having my schedule jacked around is tiring.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> Awesome shirts! Can we buy one?! :loveshower:


Sure can! I told the guy who made them to keep the screen up for a bit in case I had others wanting one!  Some of our other 'family' member got the origninal version. So I would be happy to order one for you! Love to see our name throughout the U.S. 

Just let me know!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I have serveral pages to catch up on.:shock: I just can't keepup! This summer program is keeping me busier than I had thought, but in a good way! 

Wednesday we cleaned tack. Each kid got their own saddle. They did an awesome job for kids, and newbies! LOL The day went so fast, we didn't even get to bridles. They are all still laying there in my clasroom. 

yesterday was GREAT! I loaded up my two and took them to the school. Weather turned out nice, as it's been hit or miss with rain and humidity. Talk about desensitizing.....take your horse to a school. Lawn maintenance was going on, band camp....busy place.

Rainn has found her calling for sure! She was the show stealer with behavior. Nothing fazed her. She's been there and done that. Jay....he did OK after getting used to the band. LOL He was calm when he was tied to the trailer, but once we were leading around the track and the band was marking nearby, he was a tad nervous. I didn't allow the kids to lead him, so they took turns with Rainn. That is what we did, took our daily walk with the horses.  My mom came along and really helped out in a BIG way. She took the kids and helped them lead Rainn and I took Jay to calm him down. Don't get me wrong, he wasn't a basket case, but too strong for the kids. After about a 1/2 a lap, he was much better.

I have a couple kids who have no fear...which is good and bad. I think I finally have them trained to always have a hand on the horse, especially when passing behind. One little girl is SO dang excited about all of this, there is no stopping her. She makes me laugh. 

I want to practice cleaning hooves. she says. OK, I'll get the hoof pick. I say. Next thing I know, she's down there picking up feet before I even get the pick out of the brush box!  Not only that.....she wanted to master the BACK feet! Hahaha Jay was the king of feet cleaning. You just touch his legs and he picks them up.

They did their presentations, which were really good considering they only had 3 days to construct them.

We saddled up Rainn......7 times! What better way then to do! She loved the attention.

Then they wanted to see the inside of the trailer and how to load. OH, and of course, they just had to help put the shipping boots on! OOH MY! There were like a frenzy of flies on dag! Hahaha If I said OK to something, ZOOM they were ON it! I hope my helper got pictures of them putting boots on, cause they were putting them upside down and sideways! Too funny!

Finlally, at the end, my No Fear girl BEGGED to allow her to load up Rainn. Mom was there, so she said OK. i"m telling ya, this girl is something. :loveshower: She grabbed that lead rope, and in she went (with my assistance). Fantastic!

Today, time at the university.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Posted some, as my iPad is being a tart, and was afraid of losing all that....

So last night i was in a panic, as I realized, I booked this trip a month ago, checked in with the program director eaarly in the week, yet never heard back!

All these things go rushing through my head....she won't be there, the kids bought boots for nothing, the parents will think I am disorganized......ugh!

I emailed and called her again.....and finally heard back! Phew! i knew then I could sleep. I literally had myself sick over the whole thing.:icon_rolleyes:

I hope to enjoy this trip more. Last time I was so busy capturing it on film, I lost some of the joy. My mom is going to join us today. She's having fun too! 

Wish us luck! They are so dang excited, as am I. 

Hoping this weekend to catch up with you all. Know I read every chance I get, but often just TOO tired to comment.

Love you guys!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Best of luck today Nicker! You are making dreams come true in a BIG way for those lucky kids!! 

LOVE the shirts too. 

:riding:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just thinking out loud here....

You know what I realized about Jay yesterday? He is the spitting image of me. I don't know if it's that he feeds off me, being extremely sensitive horse, or if we just found each other. 

When faced with a new situation, I am willing to do it....but I do get nervous, and worried a bit. (this is hard to admit :wink. I think I always want things to go just so...that makes things nerve racking for me. Wish I wasn't like that. I want to be more go with the flow....and I am once I've done something a time or two....but the frist time.....I'm nervous, not a wreck, but nervous.

Anyway, when I was packing up around the barn yesterday, Jay knew something was up. He had his head out of the stall watching....he even pooped a lot....his nerves were getting to him. It's the first time I ever noticed, HE noticed something was going on.

Never met a horse like him. He sure keeps my emotions in check! LOL

Hope I make sense with what I am saying.

Have a good day all!:faceshot:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, the shirts look great and hope the kids really enjoy the ride. Just read your post about the class last night. That sounds like enough to keep you excited til late in the night. You may very well have an epidemic on your hands. Word of mouth will get you more than you have provisions for. I hope it explodes for you in a very successful way. Maybe not only your shirts will be nationwide....is on your side
I would be interested in one with and without the summer part on it if possible. *Kids medium and adult XL.
*
I agree with Celeste about a good pad to protect the backbone. I also agree Celeste has a love bird the way that think clings to her. 


Dawn, glad you survived going through hail and returned to tel about it.

Freebird, your story reminded me of a bar sign locally that says "We serve beer topless". Nope there is not any nudity from the employees.

HP, looking forward to pics of the repaired round pen and some work being done in it. If farmer Johnson climbs aboard them get some pics of that too.

Topper, very glad to see things went so well and everyone sees the full scope of events. Hopefully they can NIP IT, NIP It IN THE BUTT!


Blue, hoping you get some rest and are able to enjoy a few minutes to ride with all the work on a day off.


----------



## Roadyy

I, too, had an amazing evening working with Reba. I'm finding her to be much smarter than I thought. After being out there with her for 3 days straight she is really starting to connect with me when we work. Still skittish about being caught, but that is fully expected.

We first worked on submission in free lunging. She threw a couple of bucks in my direction when making her change direction that got her a quick retort from me. After the 3rd one she seem to realize it was not a productive move on her part and didn't do it again. Then we worked on giving her feet and her memory is very sure as I didn't even have to put the rope around her coronet. I had DD hold the lead from outside the pen and as I reached down her leg she started shifting weight and preparing to lift. I grinned. Then went to the other side and before making contact she started shifting weight. I grinned bigger. Went back to the left side and as soon as I started bending over she started shifting her weight and lifted her foot to meet my hand half way. I smiled!!!

So we took a couple minutes break before I unclipped the lead and started walking away. She fell right into walking beside me with her head at my shoulder. Made 3 laps before I lost her to the other horses. Gave her enough time too walk to the other side before going over there and she hooked right back on and walked 2 more laps in the opposite direction. You couldn't have removed that smile with a jack hammer.

She was being so smooth and calm with everything that I decided to step up the game to see where the comfort zone stopped. I had DD grab a saddle blanket for me. I let her smell it then rubbed it all over her neck, sides, legs belly before starting to pat her with it. Even shook it out like an old rug with very little startle from her. So I threw it on her back several times from both sides and walked her around with it on her. She couldn't have cared less about that thing on her. Ok time to go to the next level. DD brought me the synthetic Abetta saddle that was in the tack room. Sat it on the top rail of the fence and walked her around, wearing the blanket, and stopped to let her smell the saddle several times. Then grabbed it and walked her around while I carried the saddle. She reached down and smelled it several times so it was time. I rubbed her with her and sat it on her back with not a single freakin response from her of any care at all. Put it up on her from both sides and didn't matter to her one bit! I even shook it around on her back as to reposition it. So we go walking around the pen with the blanket and saddle on her back like a pro! Then the unthinkable happened. The saddle and blanket slid off and plopped on the ground by her feet. She takes 2 quick steps to the right then comes around and starts smelling it on the ground!!!!!!!! It was like seeing someone fall off and the horse checking them out to see why they fell off if they were broken or something!!!

That was the best stopping place I could think of for the evening. I am still smiling thins morning just thinking about it!!!!

Here are the pics just block the block out of your view.

















































































Pay attention to height and location of her head and how it changes as the pictures progress. The lower it gets the more submissive and calm she is being.

Let me know if you cannot see the happiness in my face.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a video to see her in motion. Never mind the neanderthal walking with her as I should have kept my head up and looking forward.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Here is a video to see her in motion. Never mind the neanderthal walking with her as I should have kept my head up and looking forward.


Wonderful, Rick!!:loveshower: Maybe your head was down so your DD wouldn't see the happy tears?!!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Wish us luck! They are so dang excited, as am I.
> 
> 
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Good Luck today Nicker!!Your program is going great guns, congratulations!:loveshower::gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I would be happy to order you two. Sorry though, the maker only has the summer ones left on the screen print.

Tell me again why Reba is so skittish. I must have missed that story.

Epidemic? Yep! I think I might. i didn't tell you guys, but I had a mom come into the school asking about the program. She is briinging her kids to our district and heard about it.  Wanted to see if her kids could join.

Then, one of the lawn crew was an old HS mate of mine. She said that if this program moved to other districts, her daughter would do it!

can you see my wheels a turning???? LOL i'll have to tell my super, she LOVES entrepaunural (sp) thinking!!!!

Our story should hit the papers today or Monday!


----------



## tjtalon

Lots to read again...!

HP, sounds like Nike is coming along very well!

I'm missing people & stories but have read all.

Everyone take care!


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker, I love the story of the kid with no fear! You are giving those kids a great opportunity
Roaddy, Reba looks lovely. Glad she is doing well. I missed her back story too, could you do a re-cap?


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, she has been a broodmare up until about 3 years ago. The husband died and the son was suppose to help the mom with the horses, but never did. They all got in bad shape and unhandled for a couple of years then AC stepped in. She was skin and bones in the picture of her when the rescue got her. 

The lady I got her from also had her husband pass away last fall and she has had a few health issues that she is now recovering from so no ability to handle her. Basically she has been pasture free for about 5 years only seeing people for food.

I guess reluctant would be a better term. I can back up to her slowly and reach out to clip the lead on her, but if I try to walk up to her facing her she will walk off just out of reach of her head. I can touch her shoulder for a moment then she walks off from that touch. On the line she is still reluctant to give me her head as I reach for her, but will voluntarily come in to investigate and smell me. Sudden movements will get her head drawn away, but no pulling by her feet. That is a great thing not trying to pull out of my grasp. Tells me she is not a spook and bolt minded horse. Even when the saddle fell off of her and thumped on the ground she just did a quick 2 step side pass when I stopped then swung around to investigate it on the ground. That impressed me to the Nth degree. I have a super star in the rough and can't wait to sit the saddle on her. I'm going to take a full saddle gear with me next time to see how she does with a girth and some weight to the saddle after making a few laps with the light one again.


How the shirts are now are fine. Just tell me what you need from me.


Oh and btw.. I looked over her papers last night fully and realized she is 12 years old. Foaled 2003.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Yay! I have a picture in my head of all the little ones, like ants scurrying all over Rainn, with her just looking at them with kind patience. Wonderful for little Miss Fearless!

And, yeah, that makes a lot of sense about Jay and you being nervous the first time.

So very, very happy and proud of you!

*Roadyy*, She's a looker! Wahoo. Good job!

Well, our little dinner table family has grown and gotten talkative! That's great! I read a lot last night, but again was too tired to respond much. One day off today so have much to do. Need to get some yard work done and want to finish cleaning up our old jeep to get some nice pics and put it up for sale. Gonna need a nice down payment if I'm to get the Jeep I want right?

My mare found one little bitty tiny mud spot in the pasture, and promptly rolled in it. Gotta get her cleaned up today and want to give the old guy a good stiff brushing. Ya know what's funny? As busy as I get, even tired, I always look forward to checking in here and seeing how you all are doing.

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It's a happy Friday day off for me today! 

Nicker - it sounds like your RS group is awesome. What a great opportunity for the kids! I bet the parents really appreciate it too! What age range are your students?

Topper - I am glad your meeting went well. I'm a teacher too, and know all too well dealing with kids can be difficult enough, but adding difficult adults is something else again that distracts from your real job. I was fortunate to have wonderful EA's that I really appreciated working with, but I know not everyone has had the same experience. Your school year must be nearly over?

Roadyy - you look so happy with Reba, and she with you. She is a lovely mare and I know with your kind manner, skill and patience she will be a great equine partner for you. Too bad Jessa's moms court case is continued, but it sounds like she is really trying to change. Is Jessa still with you then?

TJ - good news that your chief is trying to get you the shifts you want! Hang in there and good things will come!

Blue - thinking of you often and hope things are going better. The new pup is a cutie for sure. I am glad he's staying with you.

Ellen - good to see you back around. Someone suggested a mini that you can drive with a cart and I thought that was an awesome idea for you! I'd love one too!

HP - it looks like Nike is improving! I agree, you will need a good pad and a well-fitting saddle when you ride him. Yay to DH for planning to fix the round pen!

Celeste - that bird is a cutie! What kind of bird is it?


Today is my day off! I was so excited for a sleep in until DH woke me up at 4am to let the puppy out to potty. Then both dogs woke me up at 6am for their breakfast. About 20 min later, DD knocked two coffee cups out of the cupboard and they shattered all over the floor, so I had to clean that up. After that, DH told me he is having lunch with one of his biking buddies and needed me to save all the pictures from their trip onto a memory stick so he could share them (he's not too tech savvy). He owes me big time as he has had weeks of opportunity to ask me to do this. So, no sleeping in for me, which is probably a good thing because I have a "day off to do" list a mile long... 

Last night we realized the main outdoor water faucet we use to water and fill the horse trough is leaking into the basement wall (our basement is finished). So now we have a plumbing repair job to do and have to replace the drywall in the wall and the ceiling once it dries out. Hopefully I can get DH to add an additional faucet either in the garage or the back of the house that is closer to where I water the garden and the horses while he is in plumbing mode. The leaking faucet is on the front of the house and so we have to run the hose around the side to the back. In the meantime I will have to use the second outdoor faucet which is on the far end of the house. Not a big deal except I don't enjoy having to manage excessive lengths of hose around the yard.

It finally rained last night, but still not enough. Hopefully we will get more tomorrow and Sunday. I have the farrier coming tomorrow, so I don't have any plans to ride yet. DD and I may go out for a hack or do some schooling at home. I only have 7-8 more days to work this month and I'm off for the summer, so I hope to get lots of trail riding in then. Also still waiting on my new saddle to be finished. I hope it is done before summer is over so I can ride in it a bit before the snow flies.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

She is still with us from Monday night thru Saturday evening. Her mom gets her on Saturday night as she is off on Sunday and Monday then brings her back Monday evening. 

She is really showing a desire to stay straight now. I don't know where the click happened or exactly what triggered it, but she has a determination in her action that was only in her words last time.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> It finally rained last night, but still not enough. Hopefully we will get more tomorrow and Sunday. .


Thanks Tracey. After this month I hope to be regulated to the change & hope the schedule works for me beginning in July at some point (haven't seen the new sched yet). (Work noon-8p today, but woke up 4am anyway, aargh. Adjusting is going to take some time:icon_rolleyes

Has been raining buckets since last, going to do it all day. Will gladly send you some! Took this pic earlier this morning, from my patio door. Ducks were enjoying the downpour


----------



## Roadyy

I don't know about the skill part. I think I know just enough to stay safe and keep the bad habits away. I still miss some of the cues given and use the wrong techniques at the wrong time. Then there are times I use the wrong technique at the right time and it works like it was intentional. lol

That is why I have a full time job that isn't paying me to train horses. haha


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Been out in the tator patch this a.m. Dug another row and planted 3 rows of field peas. I don't know how any one could stay in the tator patch all day digging and pickin em up. Might just be cause I am out of shape. I have 2 more rows of tators to dig and plant field peas behind them. Gonna have to plant some okra so I can make home made soup this winter. I will have tators on into the winter. Love them spuds.

Koolio Thanx, you know I can't stay away from yall very long a time. I like the idea of a smaller equine trained to pull a cart. I have been looking a mules and donkeys. Would love to have a team of mini mules and a cute little wagon to sport around in. If things really got dire, I could maybe teach them to pull a plow for gardening. Will see how this develops.

So sorry about the leak. Never fails when things get to rolling along something happens to throw a snag in the works. Hope the damage is not too bad. I really hate that for you.

Rick I hope Jesa's mom can succeed at beating her addiction. It would be good for her and certainly good for Jesa. Jesa is so blessed to have you and DW to be her role models. I hate to think of the children who are out there without that lifeline. 

Reba looks great. You know your stuff and seem to be doing a great job with her. She is a beautiful horse.

PH13 Glad you weren't out riding horses when that hit. Glad you are ok and hope the vehicle didn't get any dings.

Freebird Hope DH's gig goes ok. You may have to decontaminate him when he comes home lol.

Hope everyone has a good day and a wonderful weekend.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Good morning. Wow there was a ton of reading since just last night! It stormed pretty good last night and now it is nice and cool. I should be out hacking away at my gardens but I am so tired I can hardly see straight. I have so many things I would like to do with DH, since he is not working today but I feel like we may be taking a down day LOL.

Maybe this afternoon I will feel like getting myself to the gym. Maybe


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Sure can! I told the guy who made them to keep the screen up for a bit in case I had others wanting one!  Some of our other 'family' member got the origninal version. So I would be happy to order one for you! Love to see our name throughout the U.S.
> 
> Just let me know!


Yes! Let us know how to order & how much. :mrgreen:


----------



## Freebird

*Freebird*, If you went you could take pics!

[/QUOTE]

Yikes! :shock:

I'm afraid I'd be arrested for distributing porn, as nasty as that place is. :icon_rolleyes::twisted:


----------



## corgi

Hello friends,

Today was my first Friday off of the summer. Working the longer M-Th really truly kicks my rear but Friday's are nice. 

You all have been busy here. Can't respond to everything. Topper, glad the discussion went well. Celeste, adorable video. Little bird seems to be thriving.
Nicker, glad the program is working so well.

I am a little down in the dumps. Farrier came out last night and Isabella almost fell over twice while he was trimming her right rear foot. I haven't been able to pick up that foot without a major struggle the last few months. She isn't being bad...it causes her pain. She moans and loses her balance. We went through this with her left front last year and she still can't pick it up the normal way. To pick up that foot, I have to pull her left leg out in front of her like I am stretching it out and then gently bend it back. The left rear is trickier. I ended up pulling it forward last night and handing it to the farrier and then supporting her left hip to keep her from falling. He got the job done but indicated that it may be time to put her down.

Now, I know she has arthritis...bad. She played polo up until I got her when she was 23. Her hocks are huge. The Chiro told me there is nothing wrong with her spine...but that she can't bend her hocks or knees due to arthritis. Confirming her diagnosis from the vet.

I have her on bute less (BL) pellets and a joint supplement daily. I ride her lightly. 

I don't want to start injections.

The BO gave her bute after her trim because she was in pain afterwards. She also said she will give her bute 2 hours before her next trim.

I love my farrier ( and not just because he is the " hot cowboy". Some of you may remember that story) but darn him for putting that thought in my mind.

Someone at the barn mentioned moving her to field board so she is outside 24 hours a day instead of 12 but I have never seen a horse that loves a stall as much as she does. If I let her out to graze and can't find her, she is always in her stall. She especially hates extreme temps and would suffer in another way of she didn't have her stall. She loves to stand in front of her fan and the look of contentment on her face is worth the extra money I spend on stall board.

I don't think it is her time yet. She loves to graze...whinnies when she seems me. Has so much life and attitude.

But what do you do when a horse can't handle a trim every 6 weeks?

My days of trailering her somewhere to ride are over...I know that. She needs short rides at the farm to keep her joints moving...but time to put her down? Really?

Everyone at the barn tells me that I will know when it is time and they don't think it is time. Hubby is furious with the farrier for making me so upset. In the farrier's defense, he told us his teen son is in the hospital with a suspected brain tumor so he isn't in a good place right now and probably took out some of his own anger and frustration about his son on ISabella, especially after she almost fell on him.

Ugggggghhhhh.

We are going out to the farm later tonight. I am going to cold hose her hocks and knees and maybe take a little spin in the round pen to do some more bareback and bridleless stuff. She is not lame..as long as she doesn't have to bend those legs.

There is a paso fino at the farm, Navajo, that needs some saddle time. He may end up being the horse I ride on the trail or on extended rides. He's ok..but he is not my Isabella. Plus, he has one speed....fast!:gallop:
He doesn't mean to go fast...it's just his natural gait.

Thanks for letting me vent. I cried all the way home from the barn last night.
Not crying now...it is what it is and I know the day is coming. I just don't want to be faced with the idea before it is time.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Celeste - that bird is a cutie! What kind of bird is it?


It is a European Starling. They are apparently an invasive species here.


----------



## Celeste

Ladonna, I am so sorry that Isabella is having a hard time.


----------



## Celeste

DH went on a little ride today. It was hot as the dickens so we kept it short. On the way back, DH's horse stopped and wouldn't go forward. It turned out to be because there was a giant rattlesnake in the path. We were able to safely go around it. Those things are scary!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH Corgi, I am so sorry. 

Shame on him....for saying such things. i think he is in a bad place. You will know....so enjoy her now, every day if you can. She's your little love bug. Give her a big hug!


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I'm so sorry your farrier said that to you, but whether he ws in a bad place or not, it's a thought to keep in the back of your mind. If she's starting to have that much trouble just watch her closely. You'll know if and when it's time and I have confidence you'll do the right thing, at the right time. You know her better than anyone.

Well, got all the lawn mowed and some laundry done and washed the horses. Poor Patch still has the cone of shame on and hates it, but on the other hand it keeps him from squeezing through spots in the fence. He's learning that when I say to "go lay down" I'll always come back. He finally laid on the carport and watched me mow, then we all went in the house to cool off for a bit. Then he laid on the back porch to wait while I washed the horses. When I was done he knew we were going inside to cool off so maybe he'll learn a little something. When it cools a little in an hour or so we'll go play and take some pictures.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi, I'm sorry you are going through this. It doesn't sound like she's ready. Keep her comfortable and enjoy her now. She will let you know when.

Nickermaker17 I got my book already! I ordered a trail riding book that NM is reading and got a used one from amazon for $4 shipped! It's in like new condition and came super fast!

The horses are fed and now I am manning the grill for a late supper. Tomorrow I am proctoring the ACT. Gnight all!


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It is a European Starling. They are apparently an invasive species here.


They are invasive all over North America thanks to the British immigrants who so badly wanted to recreate Shakespearean plays back in the 1890's.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear th farrier said that. Is it worth asking the vet if there is something else she can be given for pain management when she needs to be trimmed. It doesn't sound like its time yet. (I also feel bad for the farrier as having a sick child is very difficult)

Celeste - glad you got out for a ride but rattlesnakes?! :eek_color:

It was a productive day for me. I cleaned the house, put away my winter work clothes, brought out my summer clothes, picked up some more horse feed, seeded some grass, mowed some lawn, moved the water hoses, filled the horses water, booked the farrier, took 4 winter blankets to the laundromat and washed them, put blankets away, took Lucy to visit the breeder, had lunch with a friend and cooked supper. I think I'm a little pooped out... DH bought tickets and reserved seats at the movie theatre later tonight to go and see the new Jurassic World movie. I hope I get to sleep in tomorrow!!
It is supposed to rain again tomorrow, so not sure I we will get a ride in. If it is dry on Sunday, I may go on a trail ride with my riding club. DH is plumbing this weekend. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

HP, I hope you like it as much as I do!  I just got (cause I just found a gift card from a 3rd grader, who is now a 5th grader.....whoops....at least it still works) called 101 Trail Riding Tips. Will let you know how it is.

So....I have noticed Jay has been a bit....tartish the last couple days. Even mom saw his facial expression tonight....his face read TART. His eyes were crabby, his nostrils were wrinkled.....

So I decided, since the rain subsided, i would do some ground work. He did what I asked, but in a cranky way. At one part when I was asking him to move his haunches, he got real cranky and gave a little pop up and little buck. I yelled at him and decided to sack him out. 

Roaddy, walking them with something loose and something that falls off their back does make them think! 

He calmed himself down a bit, but I still wasn't happy, so prior to leaving I walked out into the pasture and stood with my back to him. He walked away, but within a minute or two he walked up to me and sniffed. I patted him, made him move his feet just with my body. I was happy and walked away. He came back into the stall which is near the aisle. His eyes were so soft at this point. I knew I did something right.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, sorry, had to let the dog out.....

So my point of th estory is, I think Jay is jealous! I know that many people would totally disagree (the grasshoppers) but I believe he is holding a grudge from yesterday. Rainn was clearly the star attraction yesterday. He got plenty of attention, but she clearly could be used with children much easeir.. 

I know people beleive horses can't have feelings/emotions like that....but this is not the first time he has become stand offish and 'cranky' like tonight. 

I think we are on the same page now. LOL 

Anyone else expereince jealous horse?


----------



## corgi

Went out tonight and she was normal Isabella. Flies are really bad right now and she was constantly picking up all four feet ( not at once...LOL) and stomping because of the flies. Why can she pick up her feet to do that but not for me to pick them out or for the farrier to trim? Because when she stomps, they come right back down??

There is no sign of pain with her at all. She chose to trot from one patch of grass to another tonight. She was a little stiff but she had been in her stall all day but wasn't lame...no head bobbing.

The vet has always told me that we can put her on a daily dose of Previcox if it ever seems that she is in pain just existing. I don't see pain...maybe I am blind or don't know what to look for.

For me, I think of a horse being in pain as not being willing to move easily or losing interest in food,and just having a look in their eyes. I saw her in pain on New Year's Eve after she got mired in the mud. That was pain and I was ready to have her put down right then and the vet told me he thought she would recover..and she did.

I think I am going to continue doing what I have always done but concentrate on building up her top line and butt muscles that may help her keep her balance for farrier work.

I will make sure she is not in her stall the day of the farrier visit and bute her 2 hours before and see what happens. I will start riding Navajo for extended rides and concentrate on doing easy rides with my girl...which is pretty much what I have been doing.

I am considering entering a schooling show on July 12 with Blue. I want to try western pleasure and showmanship. It is a very laid back show and hubby is fine with me stealing his horse for a day. (I keep telling him Blue is half mine and he keeps telling me which half I can have. LOL)


----------



## corgi

Nicker...I believe horses can experience emotions. I know for a fact that dogs can get jealous...so why not horses?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, I don't know if bute works that fast....2 hours prior. I got the impression by vet number 1 that I needed to start the bute the day before a big event like a ride for Rainn. Do you think you should giv e it to her at least 12 hours before to set in?

Just a thought.....of course not sure how much to believe from that vet now.:neutral:


----------



## corgi

Everyone at the farm said 1-2 hours before and reading up on horses that have difficulty with pain and farrier visits, most articles/forums said to give it 2- 4 hours before. It supposedly stays in their system for about 12 hours.

But honestly, who knows. The more I live in the "horse world" the more I realize that there are so many answers to questions. 

We have to use the paste with her because if we try the powder, she won't eat her food. Picky diva.


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I've had to bute prior to farrier, and then prior to anything for that matter. 2 hours is good. But, just like people, all horses are different and can have different time frames. Watch for changes and she'll let you know what you need to do for her.

Nicker, Yes, horses can be jealous, depressed, sad, embarrassed. Mammals, they have a brain and a soul and feelings. Maybe a little extra lovin' will pull Jay through.

Rode my old Bart bareback tonight. My gosh, he's getting older. Had to take up his bridle another hole and he stumbled every time we changed ground type. Makes me a little sad.

Nobody here to take pics of me on him, but posting some pics of him and Lacey after baths today. This is old man Bart. I think he's 33 this year. I've had him for over 20 years now.
















Miss Lacey








My trail buddy Blue








Walker and Molly. Brother and sister GSD's. They are the last two of the last litter we bred. Just couldn't part with them.








Mr. Patch


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, sorry, had to let the dog out.....
> 
> So my point of th estory is, I think Jay is jealous! I know that many people would totally disagree (the grasshoppers) but I believe he is holding a grudge from yesterday. Rainn was clearly the star attraction yesterday. He got plenty of attention, but she clearly could be used with children much easeir..
> 
> I know people beleive horses can't have feelings/emotions like that....but this is not the first time he has become stand offish and 'cranky' like tonight.
> 
> I think we are on the same page now. LOL
> 
> Anyone else expereince jealous horse?


Ah! You read that recent grasshopper-active post too!? (Yup, the eaters jumped right on that poor little OP). Well, I certainly know my CATS get jealous...good thing I have two hands, so both can be petted & not feel left out (& I've seen their jealousy spark fights, so am careful of that:icon_rolleyes

I can't speak for horses, of course, since none at Janice's are attached to me enough to care...although I've noticed Spirit pin her ears when I'm talking to Bailey (they're penned next to each other, but Spirit pins her ears at everything so hard telling. She might think Bailey is going to get a cookie & she's not!)). Both will watch when I talk to/pet old Miss Callie, but no jealousy, since Callie is matriarch of the whole herd.

Will be interested in others' stories, esp since this is a grasshopper-free zone:wink:


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Rick
> 
> I have heard where those nose dingleberries can be dangerous due to the pursuer :shock: following too closely when the pursuee fails to signal and makes a sharp turn left or right. :think:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:charge:


----------



## tjtalon

Quick post, as shouldn't even be online, w/quick turn-around for work tomorrow (my first 12hr, pray for me...!) but wanted to say:

Ladona, it sure doesn't sound to me like Isabella is ready to go. Janice has been watching old Miss Callie for 2 yrs now (esp in winter) & she's never gotten yet that "I'm ready to go" look in her eye. She hasn't been able to be ridden for several years now, but Janice lets her out when feeding everyone & sometimes she goes out & gallops & bucks for happiness (& gets buted, of course!). I got alarmed one day last year at the way she was standing on her left rear leg, kinda angled out & just odd looking. Called Janice on my cell phone in fact. She said she knows, watches out for that, & it happens after she's been...galloping & bucking! ( & it was time for bute.)

Janice waits for the eyes to tell her. Hope this little story helps.

Blue, your dogs are beautiful! And your Bart! It must be so hard to see them get old (I think Callie is 30 now). But he sure looks good to me. Miss Lacey is so pretty!

Gotta go now, get in the shower.

Love to all..


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Those who are not aware of the sudden stop ability of the pursuee are soon to become the dingleberry once the infiltration of the production factory has occurred.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:dance-smiley05:

You guys are killing me...

I wonder how many such dingleberries will fit inside the production factory? There is usually a conga line of pursuers, no? :rofl:


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, sorry, had to let the dog out.....
> 
> So my point of th estory is, I think Jay is jealous! I know that many people would totally disagree (the grasshoppers) but I believe he is holding a grudge from yesterday. Rainn was clearly the star attraction yesterday. He got plenty of attention, but she clearly could be used with children much easeir..
> 
> I know people beleive horses can't have feelings/emotions like that....but this is not the first time he has become stand offish and 'cranky' like tonight.
> 
> I think we are on the same page now. LOL
> 
> Anyone else expereince jealous horse?


People who don't believe than non-human social animals can have complex emotions don't have a very good understanding of such animals, and are probably subscribing to the theory of "human exceptionalism" (which basically suggests that humans are totally different to their mammalian cousins and that higher reasoning and complex emotions are a solely human trait - but this has been disproven by animal behaviour research...)

I think we've all seen enough "jealous dog" to see that dogs are capable of that feeling! :rofl:

The French Trotter mare I rode for several years as a child (a family horse) got very, very jealous and sooky when I bought my first very-own horse at age 11 (with the proceeds of a dinghy I sold, and a mortgage that involved years of extra chores , good arrangement!) and started working with her for long periods each day. The older mare made a terribly hurt, sooky face whenever I was working with the filly. I have a photo of it somewhere and will post it when I find it.

Our male donkeys gets very jealous when the two donkey girls get attention and he doesn't. We have three donkeys but each of us has only two arms, and Don Quixote makes a sad sooky face when he is having a break from getting a scratch or cuddle because it's another donkey's turn...


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> I am a little down in the dumps. Farrier came out last night and Isabella almost fell over twice while he was trimming her right rear foot. I haven't been able to pick up that foot without a major struggle the last few months. She isn't being bad...it causes her pain. She moans and loses her balance. We went through this with her left front last year and she still can't pick it up the normal way. To pick up that foot, I have to pull her left leg out in front of her like I am stretching it out and then gently bend it back. The left rear is trickier. I ended up pulling it forward last night and handing it to the farrier and then supporting her left hip to keep her from falling. He got the job done but indicated that it may be time to put her down.
> 
> Now, I know she has arthritis...bad. She played polo up until I got her when she was 23. Her hocks are huge. The Chiro told me there is nothing wrong with her spine...but that she can't bend her hocks or knees due to arthritis. Confirming her diagnosis from the vet.
> 
> I have her on bute less (BL) pellets and a joint supplement daily. I ride her lightly.
> 
> I don't want to start injections.
> 
> The BO gave her bute after her trim because she was in pain afterwards. She also said she will give her bute 2 hours before her next trim.
> 
> I love my farrier ( and not just because he is the " hot cowboy". Some of you may remember that story) but darn him for putting that thought in my mind.
> 
> Someone at the barn mentioned moving her to field board so she is outside 24 hours a day instead of 12 but I have never seen a horse that loves a stall as much as she does. If I let her out to graze and can't find her, she is always in her stall. She especially hates extreme temps and would suffer in another way of she didn't have her stall. She loves to stand in front of her fan and the look of contentment on her face is worth the extra money I spend on stall board.
> 
> I don't think it is her time yet. She loves to graze...whinnies when she seems me. Has so much life and attitude.
> 
> But what do you do when a horse can't handle a trim every 6 weeks?
> 
> My days of trailering her somewhere to ride are over...I know that. She needs short rides at the farm to keep her joints moving...but time to put her down? Really?
> 
> Everyone at the barn tells me that I will know when it is time and they don't think it is time. Hubby is furious with the farrier for making me so upset. In the farrier's defense, he told us his teen son is in the hospital with a suspected brain tumor so he isn't in a good place right now and probably took out some of his own anger and frustration about his son on ISabella, especially after she almost fell on him.
> 
> Ugggggghhhhh.
> 
> We are going out to the farm later tonight. I am going to cold hose her hocks and knees and maybe take a little spin in the round pen to do some more bareback and bridleless stuff. She is not lame..as long as she doesn't have to bend those legs.
> 
> There is a paso fino at the farm, Navajo, that needs some saddle time. He may end up being the horse I ride on the trail or on extended rides. He's ok..but he is not my Isabella. Plus, he has one speed....fast!:gallop:
> He doesn't mean to go fast...it's just his natural gait.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I cried all the way home from the barn last night.
> Not crying now...it is what it is and I know the day is coming. I just don't want to be faced with the idea before it is time.


Hey Ladona, I liked your post because it's a good post, not because I like the situation you are in! 

I think try the things you mentioned in subsequent posts. My old mare had to be kept very low to the ground with her rear feet to stay comfortable during trimming (muscle calcifications in her case) and that made a world of difference, but not every farrier is obliging, so you have to find one who is...

Hang in there. You'll know when the time is right and now doesn't seem to be it.

:hug:


----------



## SueC

*Blue*, every single one of your animals is looking super!!!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Corgi, was just thinking about your situation with Isabella, maybe get a hoof jack that's really low, like for minis and Shetlands and see if she can handle being trimmed using it? Might be just enough that she can keep her balance without pain, and farrier can still access her feet. He will have to get lower down though. Otherwise the bute might be a good option. Sounds like she is doing fine otherwise.

Blue, I love your German Shepherds, I had one as a teen and he was awesome!

And I agree, horses and other mammals most definitely have emotions like jealousy. You should have seen the look on Boston's face this morning when the trimmer did Rose's feet first! He had to be banished to a seperate little paddock, and he was so annoyed! But then, the trimmer brings bribes like carrot for well behaved horses, maybe he thought Rose would eat them all!


----------



## SueC

*Nathalie* - while you are here - I was thinking the other day to ask whether you've ever thought of running a few young steers on your land (if you don't already?)... because doing that at our place has really reduced the problem of horses overeating grass, and it also stops the pasture going weedy. - And how's Buttercup?


----------



## Roadyy

I will try to get video of Precious and her treatment of Reba when we turn her back out. If she isn't jealous then I don't know what to call it. She will push REba all over the pasture with that evil Mare Glare.



Ladona, I am sorry you are having the thoughts due to poor decision on your Fabio Farrier. Although he is going through a terrible time with his son he should have vented before going into working on her knowing her condition prior. I would say you mention it to him and how you understand his situation, but would rather he refrain from taking it out on clients.


Today I get to see how well my work has been with Reba and her giving her feet. The farrier will be out there around 2 pm and I'll be there to hold the line while he works. I don't think the line will need held on the fronts, but I haven't worked on the backs yet so that may still be an issue. I'm bringing duct tape just in case.


Celeste, glad the boys kept yall out of harms way with the rattler. I will be moving the boys up to Rob's tomorrow so I should start getting some riding in a couple days a week again. I am missing it even as hot as it is out there.


TJ, work safe. 


Blue, the dogs are looking great and so is old Bart.


Tracey, did DH agree to run the new line around back for you?


I'm only working til noon today to make up for the rain outs mid week. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

i appreciate all the feedback on the jealousy thing. I certainly know dogs can express emotions. Maggie was the queen of it. If I had gone away for any length of time, she gave me the cold shoulder for days! No joike!

As for Jay, looking back, he got jacked from the very beginning when we took our walk and Rainn got to lead! I wish I could show you pictures, cause you can see him almost sulk at the trailer. LOL

Last night his eyes were so dang annoyed looking and by the end....so soft. He carries such an expressive face....which was a good teaching tool for the kiddos.

Yesterday found us at the university. The kids were awesome! they KNEW their stuff for sure!! They each got their own horse to brush and ride. My girl who was so gung-ho finally got a little scared! LOL 

But....the best thing ever.....:loveshower: when the crew took them for a little 'trail' ride, and I was walking beside them, she turned around and out of the blue said...."Thank you Mrs. X." That little token of appreciation brought me to tears. 

so many people are asking why I am doing this...am I doing this for autistic kids, handicapped kids, bad kids.....why did I choose these kids? How about regular kids who don't get opportunities like this? Horses are expensive! We live in a poor rural area. People can't afford horses and horse care, but it doesn't mean kids don't still love horses! THAT is who I am doing it for.....those who have the BUG! 

The reporter texted me last night and said the article should be in the paper today! That was nice of her wasn't it? I'm excited to see it! Maybe next time we do something like that we can call in the TV station!!:wink::gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona 

I am so sorry Isabella is having problems. I know she is your heart horse. One question. How does the farrier pick her back feet up? Some will make the horse bend the leg tightly while some pull the leg straight towards the back. I know I can't do extreme bends anymore and horses are no different. The Hoofjack is a really nice stand where the horses foot is supported even when it is being worked on. You could place it on lowest setting to avoid an extreme bend. When it comes to a beloved friend like Isabella, anything is worth a try. I hope you can find a solution. :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sorry to post little snippets, but I am still working off my iPad, and it sometimes acts funny.

Still have pages to catch up on, but did want to make a few comments....

BLUE, I absolutely love your GS. I so love those dogs. I had promised myself I would wait until a GS pup became available, but Pipes stole my heart instead. 

Also, your old horse looks great for his age!

Celeste, that bird is something else! Very cool.

Topper, glad things worked out for you!

Hoping the rain subsides.....gosh the weather has been terrible here. HOT, humid and then rain. :x Not real good for riding.

Hoping you all have a wonderful weekend!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> Hi Corgi, was just thinking about your situation with Isabella, maybe get a hoof jack that's really low, like for minis and Shetlands and see if she can handle being trimmed using it? Might be just enough that she can keep her balance without pain, and farrier can still access her feet. He will have to get lower down though. Otherwise the bute might be a good option. Sounds like she is doing fine otherwise.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Didn't see your post before I wrote mind. I really like the suggestion about the mini stand. The actual Hoofjack brand has a canvass sling that is comfy for the horse. Didn't know if we were talking about the same thing.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Ellen, I think we are talking about something similar. I was thinking mini height but with a full size sling on top? Might need to be custom made, or perhaps there is already a product out there? 

Had the trimmer out to my two today. Rose was not at her best but we got it done. I love this trimmer, she is so patient with Rose, yet lets Boston get away with nothing! Tried my new (2nd hand) Old Macs on Boston and they fit really well. So now I have no excuse not to ride. Except for my own laziness/procrastinating!


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Nobody here to take pics of me on him, but posting some pics of him and Lacey after baths today. This is old man Bart. I think he's 33 this year. I've had him for over 20 years now.
> View attachment 655066
> 
> 
> View attachment 655074


If that horse is 33 years old, you are doing something right. He looks great!


----------



## Roadyy

I think I might just take my big saddle with me when I go meet the farrier for Reba. I may just have to put it on her and see how she does and if she takes it well then slowly work the cinch up to see what happens. I need to work on her one rein stop before putting a foot in the stirrup though. I have not done any of that with her. That shouldn't take long with her brains. I'll have pics and the response from the farrier on how Reba does with being trimmed today for ya'll as soon as possible.


----------



## Freebird

ooh boy, I have some catching up to do again! What a busy week it has been. Hubs & I are headed for an oil change and then the Farmer's Market before he has to start practicing for the gig at the strip joint (which, btw, I also found out is a swinger's club... lord help me... I think I'll be partaking of the "corn" quite a bit tonight...) :hide:

Thought I'd share a couple pics of the Birdie Girl from last night. I've been very blessed to make a new friend at the barn who is a little older than me, so "gets it" with middle aged women & horses - and is also a trainer! She's helped a ton with advice and instruction. I will be buying a rope halter later today - I never knew until last night how helpful one could be! Bird is super smart, it's only taking a time or two of being shown something before she understands. Outside of clocking me so hard in the nose I saw stars when I was trying to rub fly spray on her (my own dang fault), we had a great night. My nose still hurts, but no black eyes, so it must not be broken. 

Y'all have a fabulous day, I'll try to catch up this afternoon!


----------



## Blue

Thanks for looking at my animal family. Yep, looked up Bart's hauling card and he's 33 this year. While I have taken very good care of him, a lot of credit has to go to good genes. He's half Morgan and they have strong health. 

This little Patch definitely has some Jack Russel in him. Husband isn't too glad of that as they jump so much and jumping and licking are two things he really can't take in a dog. Lots of teaching to do. I'm still thinking he has some pit in him though.

Gotta work today and really need to vacuum some of the hair out of the house before I get going.:wave:


----------



## Blue

Freebird, your girl is sure pretty. Bet you can't wait to get on her.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: your horses all look fabulous!! Bart is simply amazing!! 33yrs old? Good genes and good care make a world of difference! I am looking forward to seeing his 40th birthday pictures 

The GS siblings are so beautiful and so happy together. Brings a smile and tears as the same time. Nice to see brother and sister able to grow up together. 

Not forgetting your trail buddy!! Darling dog and so ready for anything! :loveshower:

*Corgi*: So sorry to hear about Isabelle, and while I feel empathy for your farrier's situation, he is not a vet and not qualified to judge her health. 

I would guess that seeing suffering is hard for him to deal with right now. 

I agree with the short stand, and also do you have an area that is elevated? When I had my shetland pony, we would walk her up a ramp so the farrier did not have to get on him knees to trim her. My farrier at the time used to sigh when it was time for him to try to trim her. But she was such a good girl, he wasn't able refuse because of "pony antics". She was 37" tall at the withers. 9.1h :mylittlepony:

*Roadyy*: good luck with Reba today! She is so beautiful, and your grin says she is growing into your heart horse! 

You might have some pictures soon of Little Man showing his unhappiness with the situation! 

Just keep in mind that females like to be told and shown how much they are appriciated frequently. (no I haven't been talking to your DW, why do you ask?)

*Topper*: so happy to hear the meeting went well and you kept your cool!! 

*VickiRose*: How about a picture of those Boston boots?? 

*TJ* good luck with your 12h days. They can be done...

*Nicker*: Thank you for giving this special program *to the ones that really want it and are willing to work hard for it.* It is so true that good, regular kids often get left out of things. 

I see many young people not learning to work for what they want, so you are giving these kids more than an education in horsemanship, but also skills that will help them for LIFE. *THANK YOU*. 

BTW, is your newspaper online? Maybe you could give us a like to it? Would love to read all about it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jodi*: your filly is just stunning! I love her spots, that bird soaring seemingly in the clouds is so fantastic! 

So nice to have experienced help close at hand! Sorry to hear about your nose though. Raising babies is not easy, but very rewarding.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

I'm just waiting on th farrier this morning to do pedi's all around so had a few minutes to catch up on posts.

Blue - Bart looks awesome! I hope Sam looks as good at 33...

Freebird - your horse is lovely! How old is she?

Nicker - glad you had a good day yesterday. I'm with you in that I feel sometimes it is the "regular" great kids that lost out. The athletes, trouble-makers and special needs students get so much attention sometimes and the students who ar just good kids often don't. We shouldn't need an excuse or a diagnosis to provide opportunities for any child.

Corgi - the hoof jack might be a great idea for both you and the farrier. The one I have seen have adjustable heights and are very sturdy, providing some support and stability. I thought of buying one for myself just to take the weight off my back when I'm doing feet.

Roadyy - DH did do my plumbing! He fixed the broken tap and added a new tap in the garage that is easily accessible from that side of the house. Now that is done, we can rig up a 4" pipe that leads from the back man-door f the garage t the water trough. If it works, this will save me from having to run hose to the trough in the winter, which would be great!

Regarding jealousy, part of me acknowledges how we anthropomorphise animal behaviour and incorrectly interpret it in human terms. That said, I regularly see instances that seem like my animals have a range of emotions, including jealousy. Sam and Kooli are constantly jockeying for my attention and act put out when they don't get it. I don't know if this is jealousy or dominance, but I'd like to think they are somewhat fond of me.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I agree with you about it not really being jealousy as much as the herd leader disciplining for them not sticking with the herd causing chaos. It's like Little Throwing his tantrum in the pasture when Trusty has been taken to the other side of the property for riding or anywhere for that matter. It's not jealousy as much as buddy sour for him leaving. Now take LM off and he doesn't throw such a fit about being away from Trusty. hmmm


By the way, here are pics of the new to me and freshly cleaned saddle given to me by the woman who gave me Reba. It was her late husband's saddle and she needed to see it being useful again.

Nevermind the mess. We are moving things around getting ready for a move and things are being strowed everywhere. It's driving me nuts to see it.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, nice saddle! 

I really need to get all my leather out and clean it. It's time


----------



## Celeste

Freebird, I hope that your DH and his band are getting paid well for the gig. They need to make a large profit as well as money for their own personal body guard. You can always make him undress before he comes in the house and hose him down for germs...........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Freebird, I hope that your DH and his band are getting paid well for the gig. They need to make a large profit as well as money for their own personal body guard. You can always make him undress before he comes in the house and hose him down for germs...........


I forgot about the show they have tonight. Strippers AND Swingers

mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:

I hope they are getting paid BIG for this experience...

What if he sees someone he knows there? So embarrasing...don't take your personal vehicle either, for those friends that may drive by. 

So easy to get a bad reputation.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Freebird, your girl is sure pretty. Bet you can't wait to get on her.


Thank you! 
The next 2 or 3 years are going to drag! I'm very excited to start riding but definitely want to make sure she's ready and well trained. :cowboy:


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jodi*: your filly is just stunning! I love her spots, that bird soaring seemingly in the clouds is so fantastic!
> 
> So nice to have experienced help close at hand! Sorry to hear about your nose though. Raising babies is not easy, but very rewarding.


Thanks! That bird marking is a big part of what attracted me to her in the first place - in the winter through her bushy coat. Now that's she's sleeked out I love it even more. 

I'm *so* glad my nose isn't broken - my coworkers think I'm a little crazy taking on a baby as it is!


----------



## Freebird

Koolio said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Freebird - your horse is lovely! How old is she?


Thank you!

She's a yearling, DOB 5/26/14 at the rescue where I volunteer, out of a mare we rescued from a neglected herd in Wyoming.


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> Freebird, I hope that your DH and his band are getting paid well for the gig. They need to make a large profit as well as money for their own personal body guard. You can always make him undress before he comes in the house and hose him down for germs...........


Unfortunately, this is one of the worst paying gigs he's had in a while, especially considering he had to buy a new cable today for $60... we will likely come out on the negative end tonight between that, drinks, and gas money to travel 50 miles.


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot about the show they have tonight. Strippers AND Swingers
> 
> mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
> 
> I hope they are getting paid BIG for this experience...
> 
> What if he sees someone he knows there? So embarrasing...don't take your personal vehicle either, for those friends that may drive by.
> 
> So easy to get a bad reputation.


I *really* hope we don't see anyone we know! I asked my sister & her friend to go - but they are camping. The closer it gets to time to go, the more annoyed I get. I could stay home, but he really likes me to be there for support. I did tell him if it's horrible, I'm leaving & going to a bar another friend owns where I know everyone will keep their clothes on and not come home with creepy cruds.


----------



## AnitaAnne

On to the jealousy issue. I think animals have a range of emotions just like people do. Some are more jealous than others, but I am sure it exists. 

Little story about my heart-horse Reggie is a good example. 

I had had Reggie for about 6 years and he was currently residing in a less than ideal place. He had a small stall, 10'x10' and a pen made out of 5-6 panels outside. There was two small pastures, but they was very over grazed, and a couple of aggressive horses were in there. Also, there were times the BO wouldn't allow anyone in the pastures. This meant I never put him out there in the pastures and spent about 1/2 hour each day hand grazing him. 

There was a pasture down the road a ways, that we could use after the hay had been cut off of it. It was about 3 acres with a small shed on it. 

But I digress. 

Back to the story. I was waiting for an opening to come available in the big boarder barn nearby, when I got a call from the breeder of Baby. Long story there too, but she made me a very tempting offer I was unable to turn down, so I brought Baby (the 3yr old, untrained Percheron/Arabian cross gelding) home and put him in the pen next to Reggie. In the barn they had stalls across from each other, because no-one wanted to trade stalls. 

Well, Reggie acted just like every other horse when a new horse comes, a bit of snorting, a bit of snorting, a bit of squeeling and striking, then everyone settles down. 

For the first few weeks, there was no problem. Slowly but surely though, Reggie noticed that i was the only human working Baby, and it came to him that Baby belonged to me and the horses had to "share me". Neither gelding seemed very happy about this situation, and they started fighting with each other through the panels. 

Someone else moved out, so I was able (by paying more money to BO) to obtain a small turn out area for Baby, who really needed more space. 

Thus i was able to separate them outside. i thought the problem was settled. 

Nope. Reggie came up with a new plan to show me that I belonged to him, not Baby. After i would feed them at night in the stalls, if I got anywhere near Baby's stall, Reggie would start banging his feed bucket around, spilling precious feed all over the place. If I walked up to the stall, he stopped. 

Eventually, he got to where I had to stand IN his stall, right next to him, or he would sling his feed around. If i stood next to him, Reggie would just calmly, and slowly eat his dinner. 

This all took about 6 months to develope, but after that I always had to stand next to him while he ate. I think he was clearly laying claim to me. 

Dang, it still hurts to talk about him...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> I *really* hope we don't see anyone we know! I asked my sister & her friend to go - but they are camping. The closer it gets to time to go, the more annoyed I get. I could stay home, but he really likes me to be there for support. I did tell him if it's horrible, I'm leaving & going to a bar another friend owns where I know everyone will keep their clothes on and not come home with creepy cruds.


I would feel a strong urge to go camping too, much cleaner out in the woods. 

I can understand why your DH likes you to go in a normal way, but still can't understand why they didn't just back out of the gig when they found out what kind of place it is. 

Good luck to you, might want to bring along some Clorox wipes...


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> I would feel a strong urge to go camping too, much cleaner out in the woods.
> 
> I can understand why your DH likes you to go in a normal way, but still can't understand why they didn't just back out of the gig when they found out what kind of place it is.
> 
> Good luck to you, might want to bring along some Clorox wipes...


I'll be wrapping myself in the Clorox wipes... :rofl:

The only reason I can think of that they didn't back out is that they are so desperate to play (and a few of them are desperate for the meager cash it will bring in). The band has only been together about 18 months, and has already had one personnel change - which was a very good thing. Hubs is about at the end of his patience with with the whole thing. HE personally didn't back out because he doesn't like to make waves. I, on the other hand, have made it *very* well known to the rest of the band and their spouses that I think this was about the worst decision they have ever made. Frankly, he's a good enough musician that he doesn't need this band - he has others knocking down the door seeking his talent. I'm hoping he's close to the end of his rope.


----------



## Freebird

*Corgi* I'm so sorry to read about Isabella and the farrier. Sometimes, I think farriers (even the hot cowboy ones, maybe especially so) are just too willing to be too rough or put a horse down. I would say as long as she's healthy otherwise, and happy to see you, keep her on the supplements (remember CetylM that I mentioned a few days ago) and keep her doing whatever is comfortable. I don't think I'd put much stock into what he says - unless your vet and your _gut feeling_ back it up. You will know when it's time. Meanwhile, give her a loving, happy "retirement". And tell that farrier where he can shove his nippers... :wink:


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> It is a European Starling. They are apparently an invasive species here.


The bird looks like one that landed on the edge of our pool the other day when Youngest Daughter was floating on a raft with her eyes shut. It just sat there until she moved too close, then it hopped away a bit before flying. It was funny to us, because most blackbirds, robins & such won't even go near the pool when someone is in it.


----------



## Freebird

*Roadyy* Did they grant the continuance to allow Mom to show commitment to staying clean (sorry if this is too personal - or too far past the conversation). I agree with whomever said they hate waiting. I played years of the waiting game with my two older kids & custody issues. I feel your pain!


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Thanks for looking at my animal family. Yep, looked up Bart's hauling card and he's 33 this year. While I have taken very good care of him, a lot of credit has to go to good genes. He's half Morgan and they have strong health.
> 
> This little Patch definitely has some Jack Russel in him. Husband isn't too glad of that as they jump so much and jumping and licking are two things he really can't take in a dog. Lots of teaching to do. I'm still thinking he has some pit in him though.
> 
> Gotta work today and really need to vacuum some of the hair out of the house before I get going.:wave:


I'm pretty resigned to a house full of hair... vacuum weekly, vacuum daily, does not matter, everything is hairy between dogs & now horse hair. 

Your horses look amazing! I love seeing old horses that you have to guess the age & typically put them 10+ years younger instead of the reverse!


----------



## SueC

After perusing many local shops in search of floor mats and rugs, and finding nothing I liked, I have been searching online. I found some things I liked, and ordered them. But I also saw these German doormats, and I thought I just had to share:










"Kneel down, kiss feet and beg for admission."











"Ring bell, knock, scream, wait."











"Every second person arriving will be shot. One was here already!"











"Careful, moody dog!"











"Place beer crate here."











"We buy nothing."











"You have an ideal weight."


----------



## Celeste

Freebird, about the whole band thing. I am also a musician and my husband is also. We have played in a band for years. We have had some really good paying gigs; we have had some duds. As I get older, I am really picky about what I will play. I have several rules.

1. It has to be fun.
2. It has to either have an appreciative decent audience or else pay extremely well.

I just don't want to play at dives to help jerks make tons of money off of selling alcohol while I go broke. I have a pretty nice day job.

For me, it is about the music. I would rather play with friends or family at home doing things that I enjoy than be miserable.

By the way, I did largely put myself through college (I also had a lot of scholarships) playing music; it was not modern music. It was classical. I played oboe in a symphony, a woodwind quintet, I played for local little theater musicals, as well as for operas. I actually always had fun playing the classical stuff. 

Once I got married we moved to a culture free zone. Well actually, there is some culture; it is growing in my microbiology incubator at work.

Do you know the easiest way to get a million dollars playing music? Start with 2 million......


----------



## Celeste

It rained on me while I was doing the evening feeding. It was worth it to see this:


----------



## Happy Place

When I got to the barn today I saw that farmers wife bought food, but it was the wrong brand. She bought Purina Sr. Feed instead of Dumor. I didn't have anything else, so I fed. I'm all worried about it now. I know you are supposed to slowly transition when you change foods. Now I am worried that he will colic when I am not there. He only gets 3.5 lbs, . He's always out to pasture. He should be ok, right? :???: The make up on both feeds are similar and Dumor is made by Purina. I worry like a new momma!

If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I will actually have time to do more than just feed. It's difficult when the most time I have is around feeding time. I don't want to feed and then work him on a full belly. I don't want to work him before he eats cuz Buster won't leave us alone! Tomorrow I plan to go work him in the afternoon and come back later to feed.


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> Once I got married we moved to a culture free zone. Well actually, there is some culture; it is growing in my microbiology incubator at work.


:rofl:

What are you growing?

Very cool about your band and the oboe and classical background.  Do you have any favourite composers?


----------



## SueC

Some general photos we took on our farm this week:



















We are in a valley with a creek running through the middle, and in the cooler months, mist forms above the creek. This provides wonderful atmospheric vistas in the mornings at at nightfall.


Western Rosellas are starting to come into our garden on a regular basis:










This is on top of many, many small native birds, like Willy Wagtails, Grey Fantails and Honeyeaters, who nest in the Tagasaste hedges and visit the 3000+ native shrubs and trees planted in the garden and in paddock shelter belts in the last five years.

Now we personally don't have Koalas - they are not native to Western Australia - but we went to an animal park a few weekends back and I just had to take photos of these sleeping marsupials:


----------



## VickiRose

Nice pics Sue!
Such a busy thread, I struggle to keep up!
Celeste, how did the gig go?
Today I worked in the morning, had lunch with the inlaws, then saddled up for a ride. Just went around the paddocks near the house, but had fun. Boston behaved himself, even got about five or six paces of a nice collected trot which I even stayed in time to  But mostly we just walked. He wore his hoof boots for the first time and they really seemed to help. Here is a pic of DD and Boston to show off his boots. Not a great pic, DD wanted to be elsewhere and Boston is half asleep...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Sue, those are beautiful pictures!

VickiRoe, I think that is a good picture too! Glad you got a ride in.

Well.......RS was front page ABOVE the fold! WooHoo!!! The first image you see is a student hugging Jay. It literally brought tears to my eyes as I stood in the convenience store waiting in line. I then drove to an old cemetary to read the whole article in peace and quiet. (the best place on the way to the barn.) I cried and cried at how well the article was written and it finally dawned on me all this is happening. A dream of mine since II was a kid.

The rain finally subsided and I got a decent ride in. At one point tho, Jay was a tart! We were going down a trail that paralleled the road. I heard a buggy coming, but I also thought I hear someone sawing wood at the end of the said trail. So I decided to turn him around and go back to the road. Well, apparently the thought it meant GO b/c he got all bunched up in himself. I coudn't tell if he wanted to bolt or buck. He even gave a little squeal! I held him a bit, but I thought i also remembered that I need to keep his feet moving and head up in case of a buck. At first it scared me, then he ticked me off, so I yelled at him. GOSH, that is what it tookk. He settled down a bit.

Once we hit the road, he gave me a little jig to want to turn home, and that ticked me off even more, so I sat deep in the saddle and RODE that boy!

From that point all the restof the way home, that horse MOVED!  He must have known I meant business!

Man,, I feel like he has really been testing me lately. (for him that is)

It's dreary again today, but hoping to get out again.

HP, you may find he had the runs from the different feed, but hopefully not colic.

Have a wonderful day alll!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

HP - if the feeds are similar, I wouldn't expect too much of a problem. If you are concerned, you could try feeding him a little less and working up to it. Did your DH get the round pen fixed for you?

VickiRose - lovely picture! It sounds like you had a good ride. Do you use the hoof boots because Boston over-reaches and nicks his heels with his back feet?

Sue - lovely pictures! I visited Australia many years ago when I was 13 and vividly remember the blankets of fog in the hilly country. It is mystical! We also flew over the Snowy Mountains and the pilot let me up to the cockpit to see the view from the front of the plane. I remember seeing those blankets of fog from the plane too. Spectacular!

Nicker- congratulations on your RS group!! It must feel good to get additional recognition for doing something that you love and that comes from your heart! We are all so proud of you!

Friday night was "family date night" and DH, the kids and I all went to see the new Jurassic World movie. I enjoyed the Jurassic Park movies and enjoyed this one as well although the script was pretty repetitive. Dad made a funny comment though and said, "Gee mom, you'd think a trilogy of movies about why large scale genetic engineering is a bad idea would be enough, that they didn't have to add one more". LOL! I never thought of it that way...

It rained her most of yesterday (Yay!) and cold. The farrier came and trimmed all four horses, so everyone is feeling good. DH left for a weekend bike trip, so just me and the kids. We had a quiet day catching up on Vikings and hanging out with the dogs. Hopefully it will warm up and dry up a bit today so we can get a ride in. If not, I need to get out and give my barn and tack a good cleaning. I am appreciating the cool weather and the opportunity t catch up on some inside chores. It is hard for me to be inside when it's nice outside.

Two more weeks of work until summer holidays! Woo hoo!!

Have a restful Sunday everyone! And a happy Monday for those of you that live down under.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, the boots are to provide some protection to the soles and frogs. He is barefoot and is a wimp when it comes to hard or rocky ground. We have a lot of gravel roads in our area, and he gets very short strided and ouchy on them. He never over reaches, in fact he is very stiff and upright in his hind end and finds it hard to collect up and bring his legs under him more. (Bad explanation I know...) 
I wasn't a Jurassic fan the first time around, but I'm sure the kids will want to see it next time we go somewhere with a cinema.

Nicker that's great news about the article!


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose: Fortunately the gig was Freebird and not me.

Sue, your photos belong in some kind of book. They are amazing.

As far as classical composers, there are a lot that I like. I tend to prefer those that write music that people can tell whether you have your score upside down or right side up. I really don't like some of those contemporary artists that write stuff that is so weird you never know if you are right or wrong.

Off the top of my head, I like Handel, Telemann, Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach. I have played so many different things that I can't even begin to bring them up in my brain right off. 

I also like a few weirder pieces like Cesar Cui's "Oriental". (I tried to find it on youtube but the ones that I found were really poorly done.)


----------



## VickiRose

Haha, sorry Celeste, got myself confused


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> Freebird, about the whole band thing. I am also a musician and my husband is also. We have played in a band for years. We have had some really good paying gigs; we have had some duds. As I get older, I am really picky about what I will play. I have several rules.
> 
> 1. It has to be fun.
> 2. It has to either have an appreciative decent audience or else pay extremely well.
> 
> I just don't want to play at dives to help jerks make tons of money off of selling alcohol while I go broke. I have a pretty nice day job.
> 
> For me, it is about the music. I would rather play with friends or family at home doing things that I enjoy than be miserable.
> 
> By the way, I did largely put myself through college (I also had a lot of scholarships) playing music; it was not modern music. It was classical. I played oboe in a symphony, a woodwind quintet, I played for local little theater musicals, as well as for operas. I actually always had fun playing the classical stuff.
> 
> Once I got married we moved to a culture free zone. Well actually, there is some culture; it is growing in my microbiology incubator at work.
> 
> Do you know the easiest way to get a million dollars playing music? Start with 2 million......


Love the quote! It is SO true... now that hubs & I have equally expensive "side gigs", neither of us complain much about the other. 

He is burning out on the bar scene as much as I am - and frankly, the bar scene here in our town is fizzling out, at least for live music. The drummer booked the strip joint gig without talking with any other band members about it, or it would not have happened.

Culture free zone = :rofl: I am familiar with those!


----------



## Freebird

I know you're all dying for pictures from last night.... 

This one is safe... I was afraid to take more once the middle aged, rather portly women started whipping out their --- er, girl bits --- and rubbing them on each other. I don't need to get censored and kicked off the forum! :rofl: :dance-smiley05:

Hubby is the one in the black button down shirt. The other dude was sitting in for the regular guitar player who is in jail, so may no longer be a "regular".

Back to catch up reading!


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> When I got to the barn today I saw that farmers wife bought food, but it was the wrong brand. She bought Purina Sr. Feed instead of Dumor. I didn't have anything else, so I fed. I'm all worried about it now. I know you are supposed to slowly transition when you change foods. Now I am worried that he will colic when I am not there. He only gets 3.5 lbs, . He's always out to pasture. He should be ok, right? :???: The make up on both feeds are similar and Dumor is made by Purina. I worry like a new momma!
> 
> If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I will actually have time to do more than just feed. It's difficult when the most time I have is around feeding time. I don't want to feed and then work him on a full belly. I don't want to work him before he eats cuz Buster won't leave us alone! Tomorrow I plan to go work him in the afternoon and come back later to feed.


I would think since they are similar and both made by Purina, you should be okay. Was it Equine Sr. or Senior Active? Active has a little more beet pulp, it's a little stickier - but not much - than the regular senior. We only feed Purina so I guess I don't know much about Dumor.

I know what you mean about worrying like a new Mama! I have to keep telling myself Bird is FINE, nothing is going to happen to her. My last horse was put down after a very serious fight & breaking both front legs, when I was 19... so I'm terrified of something happening to Bird. I also get upset when I can't get there every day to work with her, even though she is in a full-care facility and gets pasture time every day. Not to mention, she's the baby in the barn, so EVERYONE, and I do mean everyone, takes time to pet her & love on her!

I just ordered a book called "The Smart Woman's Guide to Middle Age Horses" (we being the middle age, not the horse...) I am really excited for it, because it is not only full of training helps, it also focuses on why we as middle age women have a thing for horses -- I'm guessing something about empty nesting and the need to be the Mama. :lol:


----------



## Freebird

Koalas are so cute! 

This only affirms my need to visit Australia at some point. I have a friend who lives there now, in Queensland, I think. She is a native Australian - but lived in the US during her teen and adult years, but moved back this past February. I will just have to make plans to see her, and maybe meet my new "down under" friends some day!


----------



## Freebird

Vicki - your picture looks a lot like many I take of my daughter & horses... she really would rather not have me post pictures of her (apparently, I'm doing my job as a mother by thoroughly embarrassing her on a regular basis). Great shot though! Both Boston and your daughter are very lovely.


----------



## Freebird

Nicker, how exciting to have RS on the FRONT PAGE! I would have cried and danced and cried some more. 

Great job with Jay too - it's funny how sometimes all it takes is getting "serious" - I need to remind myself of that from time to time. 

:cowboy:


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> Haha, sorry Celeste, got myself confused


It's easy to do! I find myself having to go back & see who said what *often*!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Hope everyone is having a good day or evening. In which ever hemisphere you reside. 

VickiRose I get confused often about what's going on around here. You kids are in to so many things, it is a challenge for me to stay on top of things. I am like you though and am anxious to find out how FreeBirds DHs gig went.

Celeste I am amazed by your musical prowess. I love hearing pieces from the greats like Bache, Mozart etc. They movement of the music is captivating. I can certainly understand why much of that level of music is calming and lends structure to thought processes when listened to a good deal. Hope I did justice in my description, I am not well versed in this area. 

Koolio I love the Jurassic movies also. Although the dialog was repetitive sometimes, I will bet the movie was not boring. I am looking forward to seeing this one.

Sue Those are some gorgeous pics. The bird is beautiful. Would love to look out the window and be able to see one.

Freebird I understand about the never ending dust bunny invasion. The spring seems to be worst because of the excessive shedding. I am even thinking about having a privacy fence installed to keep my cats safe from the wild and domestic canines around here. I know they would love to have outside adventures and do some shedding on the outside. I need a safe perimeter when I go from the garage to the house also. uhmm that's a thought. Might have to be an upcoming construction project :icon_rolleyes:.

As far as the gig goes, even tho it's not a big money maker, it will be something for you two to look back on later on in life and get a chuckle or two from the memories. Diversity in all forms makes life interesting. 

Ladona I hope Isabella is doing better. Try the mini HoofJack before making any serious decisions. I really agree about easing the angle of the leg while the hoof is being worked. Remember, I am an old geezer and I really understand about being stiff. She is your baby girl and I think modifying how she is trimmed would make a difference.

Rick The saddle looks great. Amazing what some elbow grease, saddlesoap and conditioner will do. Can't wait to see some pics of Reba sporting it around:thumbsup:

AA I loved your story about Reggie making sure you realized that you were his person. They may not have extremely intricate thought processes, but it is amazing to see each individuals unique personality traits and emotions.

Blue I agree with Celeste about Old Bart. He looks great at his age so you are definitely doing things right in caring for him. Very handsome 33 yr old.

Nickers I am so proud that your Ride Strong program is advancing so well. Many young people will have an opportunity to look into the world of equines where otherwise they would not have had the opportunity to enrich themselves in that area.:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- I won't know if he had troubles last night, so I may just lessen the amount for a few days and build him back up. Nope, the round pen did not get fixed. It has either rained or been hot and humid. DH does not do hot and humid LOL.

Sue- lovely pics! 

NM17- Wow, front page and above the fold! You must be so proud of your work. You should be. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Afternoon! 

First and foremost, thank you everyone! I am grateful for all of you and you believeing in this idea of RS. 

We were out trimming bushes and my neighbor ppopped by and congratulated me for the front page. She said the pictures were so emotional. That spoke volumes, it wasn't only me that was touched by the 'hug' picture. 

got a ride in this morning. Got rainned on too, but quickly dried out before we made it home. Tells you how hot and humid it is here. OUr weather is definitely changing.

Jay was his good boy self today, still a bit more forward, but I just think as time rolls on he feels better and better and he is becoming a 'normal' horse. :faceshot:

I learned something today....well, I do everyday with the horses, but this one spoke pretty loud. I have always said Jay is sensitive, but today he proved how much. I wanted to practice our gaits and stops, let him know who is in the driver's seat. :wink: 

I've only read about this, but experienced it today....it's like the hrose can read my mind. I swear a throught of 'walk' flipped through my brain and a milli-second later, he stopped. I have heard that our body responds to our thoughts, and he certainly read them....and quick! Because I was literally only 'thinking' we are going to whoa. This happened on several instances, so I know I am not making this up!

This now takes me back to yesterday and him acting up. When we were in the woods and I had heard the buggy coming and what I thought was a saw. My heart kinda flipped and I thought, Uh Oh, someone's at the end of the trail, maybe we should take the road. so I immediately turned him around, and that is when he 'changed' and seemed to want to run off/buck/got all bunchy.

I'm thinking he read my body language (tense up), heard the buggy 'running' up too and thought......let's get the heck out of here!!:gallop:

Those are my thoughts as I try to think like a horse He is usually such a good boy, the few times he has had a reaction tends to be b/c of me.:sad: Only exjperience and time in the saddle will hlep me work on my emotions.

I also realized too on today's ride, I have been riding 'in my head' not in the present. Either I am thinking of a past bad experience or conjuring one up in my mind instead of living in the moment. Why do I do that? :x

Lessons learned, and lessons that are fresh so I can teach my students too.

I wish I could share photos of RS. Not comfortable with that, as one, I do not have parental permission, and two, it could give me away.....it's a small world out there! :wink:

Koolio, I don't know the last time I was at a movie! I love watching the original movie as a rerun. Hoping to see this one in theaters. Is it 3D?

Freebird, good pic of your DH. Ladies rubbing her bits on each other????? OH my....I live a sheltered life......:icon_rolleyes:

I'ts beginning to rain, I said if it did, I would start on the basement.....ugh....I don't know, it's sunday, the day of rest. I think I may not! LOL


----------



## Koolio

*So excited!!*

I am so excited! I just booked a trip for DD and I to go to Iceland in November! Just the two of us are going and we will be there on her birthday. We leave on Nov 21 and fly direct from Edmonton. The first day, we have some time to go to some museums and then spend the afternoon in the natural hot mineral pools. 

On the second day, we are booked to do a 5 hour Viking adventure, which is a horseback ride on Icelandic ponies across the Lava flows and back country of Iceland! It is going to be AWESOME!! :gallop:

The third day we do a glacier /northern lights tour that stops by 2 huge waterfalls and a volcano. At the end of the day, we go for a traditional Icelandic meal at a country farmhouse.

I normally don't have much of a travel bug, but I have always wanted to go to Iceland. When we do travel, it is always either on a motorcycle trip with DH or to visit relatives at the family cottage. This time, we are doing what I want to do! Travelling with DD will be great because we like to do the same things. (DH would never want to or be able to ride a pony across Iceland. He would want to make it anoth motorcycle trip) This trip is going to be FANTASTIC!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, that sounds FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Blue

O my gosh! Everyone is doing so well. I'm reading and reading and just don't have time right now to respond. 

Front page!!! Wow! We'll be able to say "we knew her when….."

Most senior feeds are similar enough that I don't think it will matter.

Iceland!!?? Again, Wow! What an adventure.

How's Isabella today?

I know there's way, way more, but gotta go.:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Omg can't believe how much rain we got today. So humid that all or windows are fogged from the AC! The flies are awful at the barn. I felt so bad for the horses, stomping and swishing tails. Fly spray did not help at all! Nike also hates the spray noise! We need to work on that and find a spray that works.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow has everyone been talkative! Going to post before I lose all the picture links, then go back to read and catch up.

This weekend, DH and I went down to Virginia for the Old Dominion - The Beast of the East. I was to ride Fluffy again, the just-turned-6yo Percheron/Arab cross mare I rode back in April. We were super concerned about the weather, as the forecast until the day before the ride was 90s, super humid and sunny. The heavier part drafts do not do well in the heat, so we said we would start the ride and see what happened.. if the sun was out and it did get that hot, we likely wouldn't make it past the first hold.

First sign the weather gods were smiling was waking up to Not Fog. Often in the past its been so still and foggy that you couldn't see 5 feet in front of you, and of course that heavy humidity is really hard on the horses in terms of cooling. But there was a pretty decent breeze and no fog when it was time to mount up:











We started in the back of the pack, as we knew our pace would be on the slow side. This ride is known for rocky trails, big climbs, amazing views and heat and humidity, but it does have some easier sections of road (though they are rarely flat!). I don't have too many pics of the bad places this year, as I actually needed both hands to be guiding Fluffy, but I did get some pics here and there.




















Fluffy learned how to be sponged from the saddle, which luckily she took very well to. It being warm often helps them to appreciate the sponge (versus thinking a snake is jumping off their back at their legs). We had a couple good storms the night before, so there was lots of water on trail. 











Climbing the appropriately-named Laurel Ridge, which is horrendous and seems to go on forever, but wow the views at the top:





























We got _super_ lucky that the sun was behind clouds for the most part of the day and there was a super breeze. But it was still plenty humid and when the sun finally came out during the afternoon hold, it was like being in an oven. Made good use of the water left over from cooling the horses to cool ourselves!












The last part of the ride was sweltering, as the sun was out full force. Thank goodness for the breeze, as that really helped keep the horses from overheating. We also slowed down a lot, keeping a careful eye on the time as to not be too slow (you are only allowed 12 hours to complete the whole ride).






































At the end, we managed to get everything right. We went fast enough to not be overtime but slow enough we were able to get the horses cooled down to meet the vet criteria. We had a whole 20 minutes to spare, but a lot of people were overtime. 70-something started the ride and only 40-something finished! I think we placed somewhere in the low 30s, but honestly not sure. We did wind up 4th in the team category (4 people riding the same distance make a team, with the 3 lowest ride times added up to make the final team score). Here are 3 of the 4 of my team members; all of us were riding perch/arab crosses, so that we all finished was amazing!












On the way home, I did quite a bit of the driving.. and was finally confident enough to take the rig into a very crowded auto gas station (versus a large and easily navigated truck stop):











And then the ones who really did all the work all weekend: 











Gonna go back and read 11 pages now!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH looks like an awesome ride!

How long have you been doing this? There is so much to know!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> Farrier came out last night and Isabella almost fell over twice while he was trimming her right rear foot..
> She also said she will give her bute 2 hours before her next trim.


I would suggest not only giving her bute the morning of her farrier visit, but give some the day before as well, so she is at a good level of pain control before he even starts. You may also want to spend 15 minutes or so gently stretching her out before the farrier is actually there. This protocol made a world of difference to a couple older mares at the breeding farm I worked for a million years ago. Without it, they literally couldn't stay on their feet to be trimmed.




NickerMaker71 said:


> Anyone else expereince jealous horse?


Oh yes. Sultan is especially bad if my DH shows any of the others particular attention. He was very out of sorts when Phin arrived, until I made a point to tell him that Phin was MY horse. I am sure some people would consider me nuts, but I think they do fret over such things.

Love hearing about the Ride Strong kids.. what a great group!


*Blue*: how is patch settling in?

*Rick*: saddle cleaned up very nicely! and loved all the pics and video of Reba, she is simply lovely and coming along well.

*Freebird*: wow that gig sounded memorable.. did the chlorox wipes work on your eyeballs to erase those images?! :eek_color:

*Sue*: love the fun german mats and lovely pics.. someday I am going to make it over to see your beautiful country. just had a couple friends over there for the Quilty and they were raving!

*Vicki*: Boston and your DD are adorable.. and you are so much more patient and I am to use boots!

*Koolio*: loved the comment on the movie.. I too wondered why none of the people in those movies ever seemed to learn! Bet it had great effects though. and _Iceland_?! I am super jealous. you better take _tons_ of pics!!

*ellen*: thought of you this weekend when we had baked potatoes with dinner :grin:

*Celeste*: rainbow! excellent pic 

*HP*: hope you are done floating away. we also are having a banner year for bugs and no spray seems to make a difference. so frustrating.




NickerMaker71 said:


> PH looks like an awesome ride!
> 
> How long have you been doing this? There is so much to know!!!


This is my 9th season, so compared to a lot of people I am pretty inexperienced (in the most recent facebook logo, I would be a "seed bean" versus a "green bean"). I have been riding since I was a kid though. :racing:


----------



## ASLacey

OMG, It's happening ... my six month lease is up at the end of July and my husband just broke the news to me tonight that we have the funds to buy Sunny ... I haven't stopped sobbing like an eight year old girl with her first pony!!! Forty Nine years old and I've got a horse again!

BEST DAY EVER!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

lacey that is fantastic!!!


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone for the advice about Isabella. Went out today and she is her normal self. Was even walking with more fluidity than normal. Found out one of the trainers put her "Back on Track" hock boots on her for a few hours today.
I love my barn.

Those boots are expensive. Need to decide whether or not to bite the bullet and buy them. I may also look at switching her joint supplement.

She will definitely get stretched and walked and buted before the farrier next time. I looked up those hoof stands/slings and realized our farrier has one. Why he didn't use it is beyond me. He did say that he would be taking a different approach next time so maybe her will use it.

Yeah, she is definitely not ready to gallop over the rainbow bridge. She was her lovable sassy self today. No riding, but only because it was so darned hot! 

PH- what part of VA were you in? I know how hot it was where I was.

Lacey- Yay!!

We are leaving for the beach next Saturday and I think I will arrange to have a massage for Isabella while we are gone.

I may be heading to the doctor tomorrow. I noticed these strange marks on my left foot. They look like ink stains but won't wash off. They are very small. One on the top of my foot and 3 on the bottom, they appeared out of nowhere.
I had a pedicure on Friday and they weren't there. I wonder if they are bruises from the foot massage or something. I am just worried they may be related to circulation or blood clotting and I can't take any risks with that due to my family history. Better safe than sorry.

Night everyone..and thanks again.


----------



## Freebird

*Koolio*, that sounds amazing!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I am so excited! I just booked a trip for DD and I to go to Iceland in November! Just the two of us are going and we will be there on her birthday. We leave on Nov 21 and fly direct from Edmonton. The first day, we have some time to go to some museums and then spend the afternoon in the natural hot mineral pools.
> 
> On the second day, we are booked to do a 5 hour Viking adventure, which is a horseback ride on Icelandic ponies across the Lava flows and back country of Iceland! It is going to be AWESOME!! :gallop:
> 
> The third day we do a glacier /northern lights tour that stops by 2 huge waterfalls and a volcano. At the end of the day, we go for a traditional Icelandic meal at a country farmhouse.
> 
> I normally don't have much of a travel bug, but I have always wanted to go to Iceland. When we do travel, it is always either on a motorcycle trip with DH or to visit relatives at the family cottage. This time, we are doing what I want to do! Travelling with DD will be great because we like to do the same things. (DH would never want to or be able to ride a pony across Iceland. He would want to make it anoth motorcycle trip) This trip is going to be FANTASTIC!


I saw a PBS documentary last year about a trip like this! Congratulations & how wonderful to look forward to!:loveshower:


----------



## Freebird

*Phantom* - what a fun ride! I love all the pics, and of course the dogs napping. I can't wait until we can start doing rides like that. We have a great park about an hour & a half away that I'm chomping at the bit to ride. It will be a few years with Bird, but I have a couple of rescue horses in mind who I may just trailer up & take.


----------



## Freebird

ASLacey said:


> OMG, It's happening ... my six month lease is up at the end of July and my husband just broke the news to me tonight that we have the funds to buy Sunny ... I haven't stopped sobbing like an eight year old girl with her first pony!!! Forty Nine years old and I've got a horse again!
> 
> BEST DAY EVER!!!


Oh can I ever relate!! I'm 48, and just got Freebird a month ago. I cried too -- and have to pinch myself sometimes to realize it's really real! Congratulations!! :loveshower:


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Freebird*: wow that gig sounded memorable.. did the chlorox wipes work on your eyeballs to erase those images?! :eek_color:


Sadly... NO. I literally dreamed about it, I'm afraid it will be stuck with me forever. Hubs said it was far worse from his vantage point... eek! :eek_color:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> I've only read about this, but experienced it today....it's like the hrose can read my mind. I swear a throught of 'walk' flipped through my brain and a milli-second later, he stopped. I have heard that our body responds to our thoughts, and he certainly read them....and quick! Because I was literally only 'thinking' we are going to whoa. This happened on several instances, so I know I am not making this up!


I actually experienced this once when Bailey & I were in sync in the round pen; she went where I thought to go, before I turned my eyes (& therefore body) to do so. Then once once more, as I've posted before, when Spirit & I had our Home Alone jaunt in the oblong pen & I thought "I'm done, no one's home, oooh.." & she put her ears up (instead of back on me as they had been) & walked to the gate like "yup, we're done then!"


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, Glad you're getting that looked at. Skin problems (cancer) run in my family, so I'm always vigilant. Give Isabella a big hug

*Lacey*, Yay!!! That's wonderful news! You must be beside yourself.

*Phantom*, Patch is settling in ok. He's got lots to learn. Right now, I'm working my way through the "submissive urination" issue. Ooooo I hate that, but have to deal with it. When I leave for work in the morning I've been locking him in the house. I work short shifts, so not a big deal. This morning, I left him out and gave the "stay" command. He ws fine until the very last second before the automatic gate closed. Then he darted out and headed out for the neighbors. Cripes! He wouldn't come to me, but did let me go up and catch him. It was the submissive rollover, etc. Walked him back and he went right in our yard. Lots of work to do.

*Phantom*, OMG! I'm so jealous of your distance rides. Percb/Arab? My mare is Perh/Qtr, but certainly not built for distance. She's got the heart but is way too heavy and cumbersome. What awesome riding.

*Nicker*, Anyway you can post a pic of that front page? I'd love to see it!

*Happy*, for fly spray I've used "Tri Tech" on my old Bart. It's in a silvery bottle. A little pricey, but actually works. Lately I tried the "Freedom" drops. They help a lot!

*Freebird*, you're braver than I am. I'm not usual bashful about things like having to stop to pee on the trail, or adjust the hay out of my bra in public, but put me in a situation like that in a bar and I get flustered! Funny though!

*Ellen*, any way you can post some pics of your garden? I haven't had fresh veggies since I was a teenager! After some of these project I want to get the Mr to put in a small raised garden and fence it off. See where it goes.

*Nicker*, Body language. That's what riding is after all, right?

Again, I know there's more I'm not answering, but gotta go.


----------



## Blue

Sue, I still can't see pics you post. Wonder why?:-?


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up...wish I knew how to do quote/then my reply w/in one post. Kinda frustrating, esp when the thread is going fast; techno-challenge causes me to "miss" people even 'tho read all posts (& don't want to do multiple quote/replies).

I did want to say to Phantom that it makes sense to me to have told sulking Sultan that Phin is your horse, not your DH's. They don't understand the sentences but they sure understand the message. I've seen that myself, lots, over the past 2 years. When I have something to really say to Bailey (she seems to know the difference between a nice chat & otherwise) she'll lower her eye on me steady, look eye in eye. I let her do that & hold the gaze 'till she's done w/it. Only a few seconds, but whatever I've expresses, there it is in the lesson, with her care of me.

I'm sure others have experienced this. Bailey is a "closed' horse being opened, by Janice & she loves her work.

I did make it thru my 2 12hr days (work 3p-11p tomorrow, the OFF for 3 days). Someone (AA?) mentioned 12hr days can be done (& I've done them) & did these 2! (Am in severe age-denial, since am far from done). This stint is temporary to end-month-ish THEN I get to see if I do truly get my requested Mon-Tues-Wed off. These past 2 days have been incredibly busy, btw, including attending ERs, not just routine stuff, so did a "trial by fire" & am still alive.

Is it HorseWhatEverDay yet?!


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning , All.

I had a pretty good weekend even though I still haven't been back in the saddle yet. That will change this week.

Saturday I met the farrier out at D's and saved Reba for last so I could work with her a bit before he got to her. She was doing great with me and even got her to pick both back feet up using the rope to get her to give to pressure.

Although she has come a very long ways with me she still has a phobia of Farriers. He was able to clip the rolls and get a little filing done on both fronts, but not do a full trim on them. He constantly praised how much improvement she has since the last time he saw her and could believe I have only worked with her for 3 days and gotten these results. He said t he last time he came came out too trim her she would take off dragging the handler once he got within 10 feet of her. He said if I can keep this up that when he comes back out in a month that he has no doubt she will be ready for him to do a full job. 


Sunday after church was moving day for the boys. Trusty will need some loading work as he was the only one I had to walk in ahead of to load. The other three loaded as I pointed inside. I am glad they still load so easy after a while of not going anywhere. Doc hasn't been in a trailer since early spring when we went to the dentist. 


I grabbed some pics of the property to share with y'all.




















































































Finished off the weekend with a dip in the pool at a friend's place. In fact they offered the pool to us after this season. Its a hard wall 24" above ground pool with all the trimmings including a new pump this year. No pics of it for you at this time.

Now off to catch up on reading what has happened since Saturday at lunch.


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> PH- what part of VA were you in? I know how hot it was where I was.


Ridecamp was in Orkney Springs, which is off exit 273 of 81. Def no sweaters needed. :wink:


*tj*: do you have your next HorseDay scheduled yet?

*Rick*: glad the move went well. boys look very content. pool is super nice too!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, those are great pics. I will admit that as a young boy I had a stuffed Koala bear as my sleep buddy. Loved the mats.

Lacey, Super Congrats on Sunny!!! I know I have had several new horses over the last couple of years, but I promise it still feels like the first with almost all of them. I'm sure it shows in the pics of me with Reba and I swore off mares. lol


MN17, I am overwhelmed with pride in your accomplishments with RS and knowing you as you start it. I can't wait to witness the roof exploding as this grows out of any box it could be put in!!
Very glad to hear the excitement is bleeding over into your experience with Jay as well.

Tracey, Iceland sound like an amazing trip. I have seen some of the advertising for those rides and thought how interesting that must be. Looking forward to the pics.

Blue, hopefully you can get Patch up to par quickly.


Ladona, I hope the foot fungus is figured out to be simple and not interrupt your beach somewhere. Glad Isabella is showing she is still a queen worthy of her role.


TJ, very glad you recognized your thought connection to your seat with Bailey. Sounds like you made it through your weekend work schedule.


Dawn, loved the pics and glad you conquered the smaller fuel station phobia. 




I charged the AC in my dually Saturday and man was that nice to feel. I never bothered charging it up since I've had it as I thought the system was busted and didn't want to waste $25 on a can and trigger. Now I am so very glad I did because the whole family went with me to move the horses and they were very grateful for it as humid as it was yesterday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Today is my first 'official' day of summer!  No committments. But I will have to put myself on a strict schedule, or nothing will get done around this place.

HP, someone suggested Tri-tec, and I whole heartedly agree. Used that stuff last year and it really worked well. Tried new stuff this year, as it is water based, it works pretty OK too, but only lasts for the day, but it's not as chemically. Can't think of the name, but is too made by Farnam. Endure is also a really great spray..

PH, 9 years is a long time! No wonder you are so good at it!! I too thought giving bute the night before was a good idea. I guess I wasn't thinking wrong. If we knew we wanted to ride Rainn, we would start giving her bute about 12 hours prior to the ride so it was in her system.

Corgi, I don't know hwat you use for suppliment, but I swear by Cosequin With MSM. A bit pricey, but worth it.

Roaddy, i like the looks of that place. Gives off a homey feel. 

BLUE, yep body language for sure! Just blown away at the micro movement. Maybe I'm just so good at getting him in tune with me that it's all invisible! Hahahahahaha

Also, I'll see if I can PM you a link to the newspaper.

Jealousy, yes, I see Jay eyeing me up when I work with Rainner. He's always got one eye on me. LOL And if he's out in pasture and thinks we are up to something.....he comes waltzing in! Too funny!

Lacey, congrats! I can relate. A couple years ago when they delivered jay, I was there alone, and I just cried and cried. Twenty years in the wwaiting, and truly never considered I would have horses again. Congrats!!!!

If the rain holds off, may trailer over and ride with the woman I rode with last time. The one who was a bit over eager. Now that things have calmed down, I txted her and she invited me to join her and another lady. As of now, it looks like it's going to pour.

It's my goal this summer to trailer out at least once a week somewhere. Hoping I can do it!:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is a picture of our ride yesterday. Gosh, it was just so pretty! The ground looked like a carpet!


----------



## SueC

Two more German doormats:










"Whoever rings here before 10am is risking his life!"











"Beneath this door mat is a trapdoor. We cannot guarantee your safety."


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue:* LOVED the German mats!! Where do I order? Lol
As Celeste said, your pictures belong in a studio or something, LOVE the urethral misty shots, and the koalas are super cute. 

*Celeste:* I have been in a culture free zone for years! We do have a few events, but the tend to fade away in a few years. There was a great outdoor concert series that I loved. Even though it was very well attended, it too was cancelled for lack of funds. 
Do you still stick to the classics, or have you branched out? Would love to see a video of you playing!


*Roadyy*: super cute place! I think the boys will be very happy there. Pool sounds fabulous! Definitely feels great after riding!!! 
$25 to fill up the a/c? It would be worth it every ride…
Did you saddle up Reba this weekend? 

*PH13:* Fabulous riding! Congrats on getting 4th in the team placement! Just finishing was definitely an achievement this time. You really seem to enjoy riding Fluffy, every picture you are grinning. 
Did your DH ride too?
Fluffy has lighter bones than my Baby did, but he was nearly impossible to tire out. He loved it when it was 80 degrees. I wonder if that is because he grew up in south Alabama where it is hot most of the year. 

*Blue*: Patch is really keeping you on your toes! Hope you get some ride time in too. 

*TJ*: Glad you made it through the 12’s! It is nicer to have more days off, but often my first off day is spent recovering from my workdays. It is a sign of a good partnership when the horse responds to your thoughts. I have felt that and it is the best feeling in the world. 
Much as I love my Chivas, he doesn’t connect like that to me. We have had times where he seems better, but I just never feel that connection like I had with my heart horse. Maybe there is only one true horse love, don’t really know. 

*FreeBird*: Good to hear you survived the evening…your description of the middle aged strippers made me shudder. Can’t imagine actually SEEING that, and hope I never, ever do see it. 

*Nicker*: I said it before, but worth saying again, THANK YOU for bringing horses into the lives of kids that wouldn’t have the opportunity. You deserve the front page above the fold!! I would guess you are turning into a celebrity in your neck of the woods, maybe country wide!
Jay might have been a bit of a stinker just to remind you that he is really special too. 

*Lacey*: GREAT NEWS on SUNNY!! YIPPEE!! WOOHOO!! Congratulations on becoming a new mom to Sunny! 

*Corgi*: hope your feet are fine and you can enjoy your vacation. So happy to hear Isabelle is her same wonderful self! 

*Tracy*: oh my, that trip sounds like a dream come true!! Can’t wait to see pictures!! November seems so far away…
Good to hear your water problem is solved too!

*VickiRose*: Boston is so handsome; I do love a red horse! 

*Ellen*: I really admire your industriousness. Growing a garden successfully here is very hard! I have heard home grown spuds are so much better than the store ones, but never felt confident enough to try. Any tips would be appreciated. 

Hope I didn’t forget anyone, been reading and reading, but hard to reply to everyone, just know I appreciate each and every one of you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*HP*: The different feed shouldn't bother Nike at all. The foods are very similar. It is when you drastically change, like 10% pellet to 16% sweet feed that there could be an issue. 

I had to start using a feed-thru fly control to get control of the flys. They are had little ******s to kill.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, that is a really neat picture, looks like you are in an enchanted forest. The clarity is so good too, what type of camera are you using?


----------



## Roadyy

We decided that finishing the day on a good note with her feet was the best idea. I want to spend more time on her ground work and trust before getting to far ahead of myself with a saddle. Don't want my desires to overload my britches. I think it's best to keep it slow and get her where she is more comfortable with being handled consistently which will include having different people with me to handle her and get used to more than one person. Then I'll worry about the saddle on a more consistent basis. Not that I wont throw it on her from time to time just to keep it on her mind that it is not a bad thing.


I'm going out there this evening after feeding the boys and do some more work with her so this week will be late evenings every day. I plan to get a couple of rides in this week as well. Can't be letting Celeste get too close. I'll have a few more pics to share tomorrow.


Going to be miserable today and mostly like this all week.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnn, I play a lot of different types of music. Jazz, blues, rock, and I know 2 county songs................


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker, that is a really neat picture, looks like you are in an enchanted forest. The clarity is so good too, what type of camera are you using?


Thank you! My Android phone!!


----------



## Happy Place

Lacey- Congrats on your horse! If and when I finally have my own, I won't know how to act!!!

Koolio- What a spectacular trip! I love to travel, but don't get much chance. DH is more of a homebody or hunting trip kinda guy.

Roadyy- What a nice looking place! I hope you and the family really enjoy it there. I realized that every time I type your screen name I have to think.."is it 2 ds or 2 ys?" LOL

NM- I fear you are going to get what we just had. 2 days worth or heavy heavy rain. It was so humid, it felt like swimming, just walking to the car. The farm is a mess. I will need my tall muckers to walk out to get Nike.

We've been using ultrashield EX fly spray to no avail. There are lowlands in the pasture with a spring fed pond. It's a haven for bugs. If it were my place, I would be feeding a bug repellent and start using fly predators. Not my circus, not my monkeys.

I've got to get myself off to the gym. Shesh, feels like I am still working LOL


----------



## VickiRose

Roadyy, we had similar issues with Rose and farriers. She would take one look at them then try to run! I'd have to have her caught and on the lead before they got there. First farrier I tried saw it as bad behaviour and tried to force her to submit by grabbing a hoof and not letting her have it back. It completely freaked her out, she knocked him over three times trying to escape. Next time, after a lot more work from me with hoof handling, I tried the trimmer I have now. She is great, she really GETS that Rose has to trust her and that by giving her her hoof back BEFORE she wants to take it is teaching her that it's not the end of the world having someone hold your hoof! Now even DD can pick out her fronts, hinds are more challenging.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, great pics, sound like awesome fun. I volunteered at our local endurance ride this year and it was heaps of fun. Very inspiring!

Nicker, I agree we need pics of the news article! And I agree it's great when the horse seems to read your mind. I was having lessons on a reining horse like that.


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place said:


> Roadyy- What a nice looking place! I hope you and the family really enjoy it there. I realized that every time I type your screen name I have to think.."is it 2 ds or 2 ys?" LOL


MN17 and I have been mistyping each other's SN for a couple of years now. I have grown to look forward to it. 


I also enjoy seeing others that seem to get caught with it too. lol


Vicki, she was a broodmare before she was taken to the rescue due to the husband of the breed farm passing away. The son was suppose to help keep up the place, but story is he never went out there. I have pictures of her when she arrived at the rescue and she was skeleton with skin. There are several breeding farms in the south, that I have read about, that do not trim the feet of the broodmares. As far as we know she has never had a blanket, pad or saddle on her back so the fact that she had almost no reaction to the saddle on her, let alone falling off, is impressive. Maybe that is from the Impressive blood line in her. lol

The lady I just got her from has had her about a year then her husband passed away last fall and she is just getting over some health issues, but will not be able to handle Reba's needs to get her ready for riding. She has already let me know several times that she sees her decision to let me have her as the right one. I'm honored by her.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH my gosh! Roaddy, i knew you were spelling my name wrong.....but I had NO IDEA I had been spelling your's wrong this whole time! Bahahahahah:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: do you have your next HorseDay scheduled yet?


No way to schedule one until I know what my schedule will be, as need Mondays when/if work sched gets straightened out (still no new hire). Hopefully July, sooner than later.


----------



## corgi

First of all Roaddy- there is no fungus on my feet!!!! Fungus never entered my mind, thank you.

Went to the doc this morning. She is stumped. Seriously stumped. The good news is that the marks don't resemble the symptoms of any serious diseases or blood disorders. That is what I needed to hear.

Her "best guess" is that they are bruises or broken blood vessels caused by the foot massage during the pedicure but she can't figure out why it is only on one foot.

I am supposed to keep an eye on my feet and make sure the bruises don't get bigger or more numerous. Also, if they are still present in two weeks, I need to go see another doctor.

So..don't know what they are for sure, but she didn't seem overly concerned but she had no answers.

Nicker...I have her on the Tractor Supply Brand called Dumor. I compared its ingredients to the Cosequin with MSM and they have the same ingredients but the Cosequin has more of it. I need to look into that. I also need to see if it has a pelleted form. Lady Isabella won't take powder in her food!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, glad you don't have fungus! LOL

According to Jay and Rainn, the Cosequin tastes GREAT!! Jay literally licks his bowl clean. Although Rainn can't be on MSM, when we did give it to her, and she has a very scrutinizing pallet, she loved the taste too! 

I can always send you a little bit to see if she'll take it since it is kinda expensive. 

let me know.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy and Nicker, I noticed the spellings but thought it was a private thing between the two of you!:grin:

And get this everyone. Don't know if I told you but I was supposed to go on a ride with a friend last thursday evening. First off, I was dead tired and just wasn't feelin' it and second my friend had invited some new people to come with us. Normally I'm up for meeting new folks, but there's been A LOT of VSV here and I try to avoid people when these things go around. Anyway I backed out of the ride. This morning my friend texts me some pics of her gelding and he's got blisters all over his mouth! Been there a couple days and she called the vet this morning. She thought they were just itching from flies, but they look exactly like the pics of the VSV I've seen. Sorry I missed the ride, but glad I didn't go. If he's got it, she has to be quarantined and report it. 

:frown:


----------



## Freebird

*Roadyy*, great place! It looks so peaceful & serene. You will love the pool too - they take some work, but are well worth it. 

*NM *- love the picture! It does look like an enchanted forest.

*Corgi *- whew, no fungus! :wink: Those pedi-girls can get pretty rough, hopefully it's just small bruises or something.

*Sue *- those mats are hilarious! 

*Ellen *- I wish I had a green thumb - fresh veggies around here are so expensive, but between being busy and being a lousy gardener, I'll just keep hitting the farmers market. 

I'm sure I missed a bunch... I did read all the posts, and do enjoy your stories


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone. I am quite a bit older then 40 something buthope you will let me post here. I actually will be 59.

I haven't had horses since 1995 or so and only have ridden a handful of times since.

Call me crazy old lady but I just signed up for Western riding lessons. I start this Sunday. I hope I still have it. I am plumper and those body pains you get when getting order but I want to ride so badly.

Need some pointers and encouragement if you can give me any.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Twalker! A few of us are "quite a bit older than 40", I'm 61. Kudos on starting Western lessons! I "started to learn" at age 50, then came back to wanting/needing to learn to ride at age 59. All here have been very supportive of me the past 2 years & all will welcome you in the same spirit. Good luck 7 keep us posted!


----------



## Twalker

Hi Tjtalon, I have been reading this thread for about a year and really like how you guys help and encourage each other. I still can't believe I am going to do this. This place sounds like they have alot of fun and has good ratings.


----------



## ellen hays

Welcome TWalker

Yes this thread is a wonderful place. Encouragement, advice and just visiting with others. There is no conflict, just exchanging views and experiences. Delve in and enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

Thanks Ellen for the warm welcome. looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## ellen hays

TWalker

Looking at your avatar, do I see some Pride's Generator? Beautiful horse.


----------



## Freebird

Twalker said:


> Hi Everyone. I am quite a bit older then 40 something buthope you will let me post here. I actually will be 59.
> 
> I haven't had horses since 1995 or so and only have ridden a handful of times since.
> 
> Call me crazy old lady but I just signed up for Western riding lessons. I start this Sunday. I hope I still have it. I am plumper and those body pains you get when getting order but I want to ride so badly.
> 
> Need some pointers and encouragement if you can give me any.


Welcome TWalker! Glad to have you join us. :cowboy:


----------



## Roadyy

ellen hays said:


> Welcome TWalker
> 
> Yes this thread is a wonderful place. Encouragement, advice and just visiting with others. *There is no conflict*, just exchanging views and experiences. Delve in and enjoy.:thumbsup:


Other than the occasional slap to the back of the head us guys receive for off humor comments. Kinda like just a little earlier when Ladona popped me for the fungus comment. She knows I was not serious and very glad to hear the Docs don't think to be to serious, but quickly got after me just the same. We don't get angry with each other and that is why it's so darn hard to stay away from these great people. You can't help but love each of them for the wonderful part they play in this family.


Welcome T. and good luck with the lessons.


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> Other than the occasional slap to the back of the head us guys receive for off humor comments. Kinda like just a little earlier when Ladona popped me for the fungus comment. She knows I was not serious and very glad to hear the Docs don't think to be to serious, but quickly got after me just the same. We don't get angry with each other and that is why it's so darn hard to stay away from these great people. You can't help but love each of them for the wonderful part they play in this family.
> .


:iagree:

Welcome to the family TWalker.


----------



## Happy Place

Welcome TWalker!

I was on my way to the gym, honest. I noticed that the cement at the garage door was wet. hmm, I thought. I looked into it. Our freezers got unplugged. I had just bought a bunch of burger and chicken breast as well as bags of veggies. Almost all of it was thawed. Now we are cooking like crazy so we can salvage the meat. :frown_color:

In the mean time, it started raining again. Now it's 4:30 and have lost all motivation. GAaaaaa


----------



## Twalker

Hi Ellen, I wish that was my horse in the avitar. I did however in the 90s have a TW just like that one in the avitar. Her name was Sweetheart. She was truelly a sweetheart too. Best horse I ever had.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy, Love the bantering that goes on in this group. You guys have great sense of humors. It's like a family in here.


----------



## Twalker

Corgi, Happy Place, 
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## AnitaAnne

:welcome: TWALKER!!! 

Very good idea to take lessons, that is what TJ is doing and it works really well for her, plus we all get to share in her Horse Monday!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi TWalker and welcome! I'm pretty new over here in the forty plus thread too. Kudos to you for getting into horses at 59. I decided it was time to learn to ride last year, aged 39. I call it my midlife crisis LOL!


----------



## Freebird

So much for trying to rest after work. This guy isn't used to being alone very long, he wants to play kiss attack. (oh no, I'm being "attacked" by a pit bull!!)

Off for some training with Freebird... she's getting a new rope halter tonight.


----------



## VickiRose

Roadyy it's a good thing Reba has you. And nice place you have there!

Corgi, glad there doesn't seem to be anything major wrong with your foot. 

Sue, I forgot to say I love the German mats! 

I know I've missed people out, but it does get hard to keep up.

I'm trying to organise some friends to bring their horses to my place on Sunday afternoon so we can go for a trail ride. Bit excited! It will be the first time I've taken Boston off the farm for a ride, and the first time I've had friends bring their horses over. Hop it goes well. I'm worried that our dogs might cause a problem. One is just obsessed with horses! Might suggest we meet at our stock yards rather than the house, that way we are a few hundred meters away and the dogs should stay home. If we get organised, I will have to take pics to post here


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> VickiRose: Fortunately the gig was Freebird and not me.
> 
> Sue, your photos belong in some kind of book. They are amazing.
> 
> As far as classical composers, there are a lot that I like. I tend to prefer those that write music that people can tell whether you have your score upside down or right side up. I really don't like some of those contemporary artists that write stuff that is so weird you never know if you are right or wrong.


:rofl:

I know what you mean! I do admit I have a weak spot for two modern composers - Estonia's Arvo Paert, who can conjure up deserts and thunderstorms and the human condition in soundscape (his _Tabula rasa_ is superb, but I've a friend who just hates it! )...

I also really like modern Australian composer Nigel Westlake, adore his _Antarctica_ soundtrack.




> Off the top of my head, I like Handel, Telemann, Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach. I have played so many different things that I can't even begin to bring them up in my brain right off.
> 
> I also like a few weirder pieces like Cesar Cui's "Oriental". (I tried to find it on youtube but the ones that I found were really poorly done.)


If you find a good one, please share!

We both like Mozart, Beethoven and Bach, and I like what I've heard of Telemann and Handel. (...did you ever catch the film _Amadeus_? I saw it as a young person and it totally changed my attitude to classical music, which up to then, in typical teenage style, I believed was the work of boring old farts! :rofl

I also really like Paganini, not so much for the music itself in most cases, as for the cartwheels and backflips people have to do on their violins to play his stuff, e.g. his _24 Caprices_. (I can play the _Witches' Dance_, from Suzuki Violin 2, haha :rofl. Amazing what sounds you can get from a solo violin... We also really like _Vivaldi_ and think nobody has surpassed the Australian Brandenburg Orchestra's version of the _Four Seasons_. I love Tartini's _The Devil's Trill Sonata_, and Boccherini etc - the Italians did so much better on violins than on accordions! :rofl:

Bach's _Toccata and Fugue _for organ, now there's something!!!

Anyone else want to mention classical favourites?


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> Koalas are so cute!
> 
> This only affirms my need to visit Australia at some point. I have a friend who lives there now, in Queensland, I think. She is a native Australian - but lived in the US during her teen and adult years, but moved back this past February. I will just have to make plans to see her, and maybe meet my new "down under" friends some day!


If any of you are coming over, we now have a guest room! And you won't get horse withdrawal symptoms here! ;-)

:welcome:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> I actually experienced this once when Bailey & I were in sync in the round pen; she went where I thought to go, before I turned my eyes (& therefore body) to do so. Then once once more, as I've posted before, when Spirit & I had our Home Alone jaunt in the oblong pen & I thought "I'm done, no one's home, oooh.." & she put her ears up (instead of back on me as they had been) & walked to the gate like "yup, we're done then!"


I second that - horses are very perceptive! With my mare I just had to get the mental image of what I wanted us to do, and it would happen. Then again, we'd spent so many years closely together, and I think this helped. Not quite at that level with Sunsmart, whose education has been necessarily far more bitsy than my mare's. As adults we just have too much on our plates compared to when your parents provide food, accommodation and laundry and cleaning services, and all you have to do is go to school, do your homework and your assigned chores, leaving you with more free time and energy than you're likely to get when you're running your own life later on... especially if you decide it's a good idea to build your own house! :rofl:

Horses are extremely good at reading subtle body language. Interactions can feel telepathic...


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Sue, I still can't see pics you post. Wonder why?:-?


Our photos are quite large data-wise, and it may be to do with the kind of device, or software, you are using, or even the speed of your internet connection. Shouldn't be any problems on a standard modern desktop computer or laptop on a fast connection. I usually use a netbook (a small light laptop) and have no problems seeing photos unless the internet connection is slow, the tower is down, etc...


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> First farrier I tried saw it as bad behaviour and tried to force her to submit by grabbing a hoof and not letting her have it back. It completely freaked her out, she knocked him over three times trying to escape. Next time, after a lot more work from me with hoof handling, I tried the trimmer I have now. She is great, she really GETS that Rose has to trust her and that by giving her her hoof back BEFORE she wants to take it is teaching her that it's not the end of the world having someone hold your hoof! Now even DD can pick out her fronts, hinds are more challenging.


Hmmm, yes. You see a lot of attitudes like your first farrier's on the horse training threads, _from the people advising_, even self-styled experts, including some professionally involved in the horse industry! A picture is worth 1000 words:










Because of the density of such stuff out there, I tend to stick here and to my HF journal. It's no fun having debates with people like that...


----------



## SueC

Twalker said:


> Hi Tjtalon, I have been reading this thread for about a year and really like how you guys help and encourage each other.


That's so funny, I can't read things I like and not want to get chatting immediately!  My husband is a computer nerd and hangs out on things like the Dr Who forum, and he mostly just reads and doesn't post, even when he really likes a thread! I've found that remarkable, and he said to me, "Well, Sue, there are usually 90% more people reading than actually interacting. Some people just enjoy reading, that's it, full stop."

Nice to hear from you!  And my very best wishes for your horse adventures. Yoga and Pilates are, in my view, some of the best companion activities for horse riding. Cycling isn't bad either, but I've found nothing that beats Yoga and Pilates for flexibility and core strength...

You might start like this: :cowboy:
...but maybe next year you'll be doing this: :racing:

Photos always appreciated!


----------



## Happy Place

Just got back from the mud bog, er I mean the barn! As started to feed, I saw Nike has a good size scrape on his forehead. It looks like he brought his head down on a fence post or something. It's not deep at all, just pushed a layer of skin back about the size of a silver dollar. He let me pull his forelock out of it and pick out some tiny pieces of hay. I'm guessing that will leave a nice black scar. I didn't have any first aid stuff to work with, so I will bring some tomorrow. Horses and their boo boos!


----------



## SueC

This is for *Ladona and Isabella*. It's some recent journalling I did on our ancient horse, Romeo, who will be 31 this spring. He is rapidly losing his teeth and I didn't expect him to last more than another few months after my mare died last April. Yet, he has amazed us with hanging in there and enjoying life.

Here is Romeo breakfasting in the orchard, as seen through the dining room window:










All these photos can be enlarged by clicking on them.

Romeo is the age record holder of any of the Standardbreds in our family (my parents used to breed them, buried a dozen over the decades, and still have ten). Standardbreds generally make it to 25-30 if disease or accidents don't claim them first (assuming they are allowed a retirement, which all of ours are). Arabians are somewhat longer-lived, more like 30-35, at least the working strains we are familiar with. Donkeys beat that, regularly living past 40 if well managed.

Romeo's full sister, Classic Juliet, died at age 28, after really going downhill fast with worn teeth combined with a glandular problem that turned her from normal into skeletal in weeks. When she colicked on top of this, a decision was made to put her down.

Romeo has the same problem with his teeth, which are falling out at a rapid rate now. (Our other old horses mostly haven't had tooth troubles, and certainly not to the extent of these two.) Last time his teeth were filed, the veterinarian discouraged me from getting his teeth done again - they are so loose and worn down they are likely to fall out from being rasped, and the procedure is no longer comfortable for the horse.

Amazingly, he is still managing to eat enough to keep him happy, and the quality of his life is currently good. If he gets a tooth abscess or anything like that, or becomes in any other way uncomfortable, he will be euthanased.

This is him this morning, gallivanting around our garden, where he is an honorary lawnmower:










The dog is hanging with him in her typical sheepdog style, and Don Quixote is lurking in the driveway. My lavenders are coming along well - I grew them all from cuttings. The horse doesn't interfere with them - but the donkeys would! :smile:



















In the foreground is _Melaleuca diosmifolia_, one of Brett's favourite native shrubs, and very bird-attracting! In the background, the three-year-old Tagasaste (tree lucerne, a fodder plant) is starting to flower, which will keep our beehives happy.










Romeo really is looking very old these days, with all his grey hair and loss of muscle mass, but he still puts in a good gallop daily and races the younger horses with aplomb at feed time.

What's in his bucket these days, morning and night, is astronomical:

8-10L fine-cut oaten chaff
2L soaked horse cubes
0.5L pelleted rice bran, soaked
0.5L copra
0.5L canola meal
1-2L unprocessed wheat bran
Alternating ground limestone and vitamin/mineral mix
Magnesium ad lib and not with the other supplements

It's a mix he is doing well on. It's a fine line when you are feeding so many concentrates to a horse that isn't working hard, but in his case, it's necessary to get the calories into him. He can no longer process hay and, apart from what's in his feed bucket, basically subsists on whatever short, tender shoots he can nip off in short lengths with his incisors. Thankfully we have green grass at least 10 months of the year, and the irrigated garden and tree lucerne during drought.

Standardbreds are considered at low risk for things like Cushings and laminitis. However, I am supplementing him with magnesium as a safeguard.










He is so bear-like in his winter fur... in summer he is sleek.

I could keep five horses on what I feed him, but we just like having him around, and he likes being around as well. We've had him in the family 27 years, and I will tell his story on my journal some time soon.

...hope this somehow helps, Ladona... it's not easy having an old horse and seeing the writing on the wall, but then, my old horse is teaching me that he doesn't see it like that, he just enjoys every new day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13:* Did your DH ride too?


My wonderful DH spent the day as a volunteer. He drove the "ambulance trailer" (which takes pulled horses from a vet check back to main camp to be seen by the treatment vet). Unfortunately, he was extremely busy all day. He actually didn't get done until just shy of 2am.. our friends that were riding the 100 had finished the entire ride before he was done!




Roadyy said:


> MN17 and I have been mistyping each other's SN for a couple of years now. I have grown to look forward to it.


This is why I just type "rick" .. don't need to try to remember which letter to double. :mrgreen:


*corgi*: hope the mystery foot ailment goes away.. fungus indeed! lol


*Blue*: holy crap, so glad you decided to skip that ride!!


*Twalker*: welcome! i am the token baby of the thread (i think anyway), but luckily the group is pretty flexible about the age requirement. congrats on deciding to take lessons, i am sure you will have a blast! biggest advice is to be kind to yourself (as in don't expect to be perfect at everything immediately) and have fun. :cowboy:


*HP*: sorry to hear about the freezer issue.. maybe eating so many veggies for the next few meals will counteract not actually making it to the gym?! and hope Nike's scrape is just a minor deal. i keep a small first aid kit in my car just for those kinds of situations.


*Freebird*: i will take that kind of pitty attack any day, what a face!!


*Vicki*: hope you are able to get the ride organized. we expect lots of pics.


Today I was supposed to work a 6 hour shift and instead worked 11. Not so good for my nerves perhaps, but excellent for my paycheck. I was thrilled to get home and find a package from tj.. we had decided to swap halters as hers was too small for Bailey and mine was to big for Phin. Of course I ran right out to try it on him..












:happydance::loveshower: :clap: :loveshower: :clap: :loveshower::happydance:


Tomorrow I plan to turn him out with the rest of the herd, as I will be around all day to be able to watch.. fingers and toes crossed there is no excitement!!


----------



## corgi

Thank you Sue!

That's a handsome guy you have there. You are doing right by him. He looks happy.
I don't think Isabella ever learned how to be happy in the 20 something years she had before she came to me, but she has learned she is loved and she knows contentment, probably for the first time in her life, and I know she appreciates the life she has now and she wants to experience it for a while longer.

You are right...day by day.


----------



## Eole

*TJ *and *PH*, so cool you exchanged your halters! Looks good on your boy!
*Freebird*:  Patch looks like a sweetheart, can't resist those puppy eyes!
*Sue*, you posted amazing pictures some pages back, wow! And your old horse, toothless or not, looks happy. Loved the german mats, funny.

*Blue*, very glad you missed that ride. There's always good from every situation. VSV is scary.

*MN17*, I always thought Roadyy was refering to the age you look rather than the age you have. 

Welcome *TWalker*! Keep up posted on the lessons. Relax and have fun, horse-smell is the best therapy of all. No one will call you "crazy old lady" because most of us here would also qualify as...

*HP*, what a mess with the freezer. Hope you could salvage it all, I hate to waste food.

*Ellen*, someone mentioned thinking of you while eating potatoes. Well, a year ago I remember asking what tators were and that kind of slid on a funny tatas conversation. Time flies.:biggrin:

On horse reading our minds: :iagree:They are so perceptive that they catch tiny shifts in our posture, muscle tension, breathing. Alizé needs constant reassurance, guidance while riding, or she will start worrying about everything. If I daydream in the saddle for seconds, her head and ears come up instantly. I have to be focused, all the time.
*NM* you are right: horses make us work on ourselves, a lot.

*Roadyy*, how is the move with the horses going?

MR, camping commentary? Hope you could ride.
Stan, where are you? 

I rode Buttercup for an hour on a rough trail Saturday and Alizé on Sunday. Buttercup is a bit careless where she walks, she's sure-footed but walks through everything and gets scrapes. She's unbalanced on downhills. Anyone have a tip to teach a horse to sit downhill rather than tumble on the shoulders? 
If weather is on our side, I have a coach coming tomorrow morning for 2 hours of lessons, one on each mare. I'm going to be tired! I find arena work harder than trail.
Pic through the fog Saturday.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Monday evening here.
I haven't signed on in awhile---trying to get my classroom buttoned up and all my year-end stuff done - I can finally say; "summer is almost here". Tomorrow, I have a meeting at 10am and then I am free until mid-August.
I tried to read back through all that I missed....wow, this is a busy place (smiling).

TWALKER - Welcome, how exciting - please keep us posted on how your lessons go and all about the horses you ride.
HAPPY PLACE - sorry about Nike's "boo-boo" - but I think it's a good sign he trusted you enough to let you clean it out some. And, sorry to hear about the freezer issue; dinner for all of us at your house ?? (ha)
SUE C - your pictures are absolutely stunning. Your ranch/farm is beyond beautiful. You mentioned that you feed magnesium for laminitis - will you share more information? Is it liquid, powder, details please. 
CORGI - Isabella is not old - we have two "retirement" horses around here too. You still are loving each other and your time together--your recent pics are so sweet. We know when bringing a horse into our families, "the" day will come. But I think you are a long way off !!!!!
VICKIROSE - your planned ride sounds fun. I don't think the dogs will be a bother. Most horses don't seem to mind. And it could be another "trail obstacle".
PHANTOMHORSE13 - your ride, WOW !!!! I loved the pics. Are you the one in the black tanktop - you look awesome aboard.
BLUE - thanks for mentioning TRI-TECH - I'm buying some tomorrow, I was going to pose the fly spray question - you are reading our minds. The flies this year are especially bad--we are hotter earlier than normal, I don't know if there is a correlation, but I've got fly masks on (when I can keep them on) everybody and fly spray every evening when I feed - but right now I'm losing the battle.
KOOLIO - your trip to Iceland sounds like quite the adventure and including riding to boot, what a thrill.
ROADYY - your new place is sweet; perfect combination of shade and sun. It really looks perfect. You moved your boys there, when does Reba arrive? I'm anxious to hear all your stories with her.

I'm SURE I've missed commenting to some, I am so far behind in my reading, so I apologize ....I tried to catch up and there is soooooooo much to read. What a busy group we are. Hopefully tomorrow, meeting, trip to the co-op for flyspray and then RIDING FOR ME - It's summer YAHOO !!!
Nice to be back chatting with everyone,


----------



## Blue

Welcome Walker! You're really going to like it here. Someone mentioned a family. Once it came to my mind that this thread was like a great big dinner table. Everyone seated, everyone talking at once and everyone listening and helping out. I still feel that way.

Welcome to our dinner table.

I have tomorrow off! So much to do and can't even sleep in because I have my first PT appt early. Ugh! Actually I'm looking forward to learning some exercises and stretches for this hip pain. Weird but the only time it doesn't hurt is when I'm riding! Told my dr that and she said I should just ride more! I really like her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Topper said:


> PHANTOMHORSE13 - your ride, WOW !!!! I loved the pics. Are you the one in the black tanktop - you look awesome aboard.


Thank you, I am (well the shirt is actually hunter green, to match some of the horse's tack, but it sure felt like it was black every time the sun came out!!).

Hope your meeting flies tomorrow so you can get to summer!


I just started my helmetcam video from the ride uploading, so hopefully will be done by the morning. Bedtime for me!


----------



## VickiRose

Sue, yes the "density" out there can be quite astounding! You should see some of the comments on facebook discussion groups! OMG, "density" is all around us!
And Romeo looks lovely, nice and fluffy.

TWalker, I'm trying to fit in a pilates class to try and improve my riding. I'm still sore from Sunday's ride! 

HP, makes you wonder what they get up to when we aren't around. Hope its just a superficial scrape.

PH, I'm sure your DH was very valued with the rescue trailer. I spent some time doing the same at our ride too, not so much the actual trailering, because I'm a novice at that, but I knew the tracks well so I was navigator. The riders were very appreciative.

Blue, what is VSV?

Eole, when you work out how to get a horse to be less of a bulldozer then let me know. Boston is very similar. And he does the same thing on hills too.

Koolio, ICELAND? Where did I miss the bit about Iceland? Icelandic ponies look gorgeous, I'm sure you will have fun there.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> *MN17*, I always thought Roadyy was refering to the age you look rather than the age you have.


:rofl:



> I rode Buttercup for an hour on a rough trail Saturday and Alizé on Sunday. Buttercup is a bit careless where she walks, she's sure-footed but walks through everything and gets scrapes. She's unbalanced on downhills. Anyone have a tip to teach a horse to sit downhill rather than tumble on the shoulders?


This is a long shot, but it looks like fun:

https://augustusthemustang.wordpress.com/

Remember Frieda, who was in this group a bit last year, until she bought her mustang? Her blog demonstrates, with film clips, how she is getting him to sit on a big squishy ball and why that is good exercise for a horse. It might help your mare engage her quarters and "sit" down hills better. And it would be way cool. I'm itching to try these kind of tricks with my horses but alas my plate is still so full with finishing the building etc, so I'm just doing short to medium trails 4-5 times a week...

Know exactly what you mean with arena work and energy. That's why I'm doing trails at present...

Au revoir  :runpony:


----------



## SueC

*Topper*, magnesium info is here:

Gravelproofhoof

Case study here:

Gravelproofhoof

We just trialled the powered oxide form. We don't feed nearly as much as in the above case study.


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> Sue, yes the "density" out there can be quite astounding! You should see some of the comments on facebook discussion groups! OMG, "density" is all around us!


Hmm, have a look at this thread, it takes the cake, for this week anyway:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/help-hard-catch-horse-589178/

Now apparently, the reason a large herbivore will run away from a stranger in a paddock is "lack of respect"... respectless bunch, those herbivores, not genuflecting to naked apes at every opportunity!

Y'know, I've asked TJ if there is anything cultural about this (because it's so widespread on the forum), but given how many sane people I talk to from the US daily, I think it's a hillbilly thing, like the ******* brigade here in WA.

Anyway, whenever anyone I know around my local area wants to catch a new horse, they carry carrots. :rofl: It's so simple. (But apparently that's not OK either, it "spoils" your horse. I'll have to make a mental note! :rofl

Yegads. mg:


PS: Just thought you might all like to know, the advising person referring to the horse as an "a-hole" in this thread is Australian! Highly respectful...


----------



## tjtalon

My gift from the presently famous Phantom-TJ halter exchange (PH, looks great on Phineas! So happy it worked for you & him!) Mine is hanging by my door, waiting to try on Bailey (& bet it will work for Spirit also). Btw, the upturned flip-flop is a cat thing; Savannah likes to play w/the flip-flops (whatever works, for cat boredom). For new members: yes, the big white thing w/the headstall is indeed a horse head. I made it last year, to work on soft hands while bouncing on exercise ball. Rick/Roady/Roaddy/Roadyy named him "Bob" & also gifted me with the pretty headstall & split reins!


----------



## Roadyy

I've turned my attention to searching for insurance coverage on the place once we are able to buy it. Finding it hard to find coverage for the asking price for an older Mobile Home.

I went out and fed the boys after work and they have already settled in to the new place. I am going for a ride this evening to check out the local area by saddle.

After feeding the boys and talking with R about him putting down one of his dogs I headed for Reba. She was already fed and back out to the hay pile by the time I got there so I just hung out at the hay pile with them. She is starting to let me get between her and Precious(white paint) and scratch both of them at the same time. I'll be back out to visit her tomorrow since I'll be trail riding this evening.


Reba will likely stay where she is til we are settled into new place and get all the fencing situated. It's only 11 miles between the two places so once we get moved it will only be a hop skip and a jump to get over there.



Here are pics of the boys coming up for their evening feeding.


----------



## corgi

Thanks again everyone. I am feeling better about Isabella. In a minute I will post a picture I took of her last week, and you can just see her attitude and the life in her eyes.

But first, I wanted to post a picture of me riding Blue last week. He does not neck rein...yet. I was working on it here. Seeing the pic makes me realize, my hand is too high. Ah..the value of pictures when evaluating our riding skills.

Anyway....I think I mentioned that I want to try him in some novice western pleasure c and showmanship classes.

We have a "Back to Basics Horse Show Association" locally and they have summer shows that are really laid back. I think it would be the perfect place to try it out. We are both novices in that I have never actually entered a real horse show. I have done judged trail rides and the annual fun show at the farm, but this would be a big step for me and Blue.

Hubby has no interest in horse shows but he said he would support me and go with me that day. It is July 11. The BO said I could use her Western pleasure saddle. 

What do you think of the bright blue color on him? I was thinking of getting a bright blue shirt. This show is so laid back that I can use the bitless bridle he is wearing in this picture...but may choose to go with a fancier head stall. The problem is the bit...since he doesn't neck rein really well yet, I hate to direct rein with a curb bit..which is why I am thinking of sticking with the bitless.

Anyone ever show western pleasure? What about the in-hand showmanship. Blue is so flashy but I am not sure he will do very well in the ring with the commands...but what's the harm in trying, right?

Also, I am not sure he has much of a western jog, but we will find out!:cowboy:

What a great idea PH and TJ! Glad the switcheroo worked out! Look what this thread can do for its members!!!

Eole- Haha! I remember the taters/tatas conversation!! 

HP- glad the Nike is doing well despite his boo boo.

Topper- there is light at the end of the tunnel!! I miss my teaching days sometimes. Being an administrator has its good moments but this time of year when all my friends are talking about summer break, I get jealous.

Koolio- do you still get time off during the summer?

Blue- riding cures everything!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Monring Everyone! 

Welcome TWalker!

Topper, congrats! Almost there! 

It decided to stop raining, so I am enjoying some coffee out on our balcony this morning. Temps are nice!

Thing is....pipes dropped her Kong off the balcony and won't stop crying over it! :icon_rolleyes: It might be in my best interest to go down and get it. LOL

Sue, most of the books I've been reading have said to sit in the pasture, or take a little treat out and give it when the horse does something right, like come to you. I do that on occasion too....and did it years ago when we had millions of acres for the horses to roam on....never spoiled my horses.:icon_rolleyes:

Fact of the matter, when we had out of state company not long ago, we visited the horses. One person was not a horse person, but stated she had never met such quiet and gentle horses as mine. So....I must be doing something right!

Here's my take.....many people what to be the horse whisperer and use 'natural' horsemanship, including myself, as it makes sense....BUT some of the 'moves' are not easy to do CORRECTLY unless you've been taught by a master. I took a NH class once, and it certainly was differeent than I had EVER been taught. I was on hiatus when it all became popular. 

I learned several things, and use them, like moving the haunches over by using body pressure.....but there are things I will attempt and only seem to make my horses edgy. Then...I think I am doing something wrong and stop.

That being said, I think people who have had no training try these NH moves and only confuse their horses. IMO

What I DO know is that kindness matters, and all the 'old fashioned' things I learned 20 years ago still work and I will continue to use them.:wink:

So...like always....there are SO many experts out there....I will stay right here! LOL I'm with ya girlfriend, I'm with ya!

Speaking of "experts"...and I use that term lightly.....there are a few around here. Many of them I have known since the beginning of my horsemanship days. One in particular, like many others, is VERY opinionated!!

Ok....I gotta stop and go get that Kong!.......


----------



## corgi

Rick, the horses look happy! Glad you and Reba are moving forward. She is going to be a great partner for you!

Here is a pic of Isabella taken last week. I cropped out my friend, because I am not sure she wants her pic plastered over the Internet. LOL

She asked if she could play with her in the round pen. She has a real natural way with horses and my girl was totally concentrating on what she was being asked to do.

That being said, right after this pic was taken, my friend tried to get her to give in to pressure, but gently pulling down on the lead rope. She wanted Izzy to give in and lower her head. Nope.

It became an epic power struggle. My girl was NOT going to lower her head. She closed her eyes and fought it...no struggle..she just wasn't going to release. My friend actually kneeled down on the ground...it took about 20 minutes and Isabella finally released. She is a fighter, for sure! Very bracey...but I think that is due to her years of polo. I tried the same thing and she gave in much more easily. I think because she trusts me more...maybe?


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK....

So this expert.

I was riding with another lady (L), and I met her at the barn she boards at....this is the 'experts' (E) barn.

So L is in the process of looking to buy a trailer. She was looking at mine as well as E's trailer. I was telling her that I really like mine, but found the front stall to be too small for Jay. He really thumps around in there and can't get his footing. I think it's too skinny and he can't spread his legs enough to get balanced. So when he is alone, I leave the partition open, and the next time we travel with another, like last weekk with Rainn, he would travel in the back section.

L, not knowing, went to look at E's trailer and told her my thoughts on being too cramped. E marched over and siad there is NO WAY that front section is too small, it's that I have a horse that is CLAUSTROPHOBIC! Hmm, I don't think so I say, he can't get his balance cause it's too tight in there.....NO! He's claustrophobic! OK, I finally said....I wasn't going to argue.

Not long ago, I was reading an article in a horse magazine and it was telling about sizes. it made mention that horses need pleanty of room to bet balance from side to side. Like i said, he needs to be able to spread his legs and balance. It also said that if your horse is bigger, they need about 10 feet from nose to tail. This I will need to measure, but certainly do not think he has in the front compartment.

So....bottom line....I was right. I also think she was trying to knock my credibility in front of this lady. Whatever.... Everyone in the area knows what she is like....L will find out eventually.

Also, Rainn fits in there perfectly! Not knowing when we bought the trailer how small the front was, I would have chosen another size.....but all is working out with a few changes.

It did burn my butt for a few days when I thought about her quick retort about J being 'claustrophobic......grrrrr. That woman is something else.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ME! ME! ME! I competed in Western Pleasure!  And showmanhsip, but that wasn't my favorite! LOL

I have always wanted to be the 'finisher'. That is, take a broke horse and put the finishing touches on him that make him a show horse. 

I'm having fun trying with Jay! :wink:

Does he use leg cues at all? Ultimately that is what you want in pleasure. You can work on his jog in the ring on a nightly basis. It will come. 

Wish we lived closer!


----------



## corgi

NickerMaker71 said:


> ME! ME! ME! I competed in Western Pleasure!  And showmanhsip, but that wasn't my favorite! LOL
> 
> I have always wanted to be the 'finisher'. That is, take a broke horse and put the finishing touches on him that make him a show horse.
> 
> I'm having fun trying with Jay! :wink:
> 
> Does he use leg cues at all? Ultimately that is what you want in pleasure. You can work on his jog in the ring on a nightly basis. It will come.
> 
> Wish we lived closer!


Yes, he is very smart and while he had no idea what leg cues are when we got him, it didn't take him very long to learn. It took one attempt to get his lead changes correct! Very smart boy!

I think the jog will be easy because he really has a lazy side to him. Talk about a laid back horse...his attitude is, why put any more energy into something when I don't have to. This is definitely him- :cowboy:

Isabella would never be able to do WP because she likes to imitate a giraffe every chance she gets!!

Blue has so much potential to really become anything we want him to be. He is young and smart and he really does want to please. We just need to make sure we don't ask him to "practice" too much. He is smart enough to get bored very easily and he will have a mini explosion if he feels he is being asked to do something after he has already mastered it. Nothing we can't handle and he is learning he can't get away with it. Most of the time he tucks his butt up under him and scoots about 10 feet. It is really quite amusing but I think he had been allowed to get away with it in the past and he is learning it doesn't work with us. He is doing it less often.

I wished we lived closer too.


----------



## Roadyy

AS for the head release I have always worked with them by resting my hand on their poll, not pushing down just resting, and eventually they will drop their head out from under it. If they leave it down then give rest, but if they bring it right back up then go back to hand on. Once they drop the second time after coming back up I'll give a couple of seconds then follow them down and rest on the poll again to get the head even lower. I do this to start every workout and when it becomes automatic then I start with light pressure on the lead rope to get the head lower. Great exercise for them and comes in very handy when haltering or bridling by placing hand on the poll and having them drop their head into the halter or keep them from, for the most part, dodging the bit. Albeit most of the bit dodging comes from rough entry of exit consistently from what I've seen.

I always hold the bit to the lip and stick my finger across their tongue to get them opened and not bang against their teeth. Then I pull the bridle off the poll just enough to clear the ears and let them release the bit. I'm sure most are similar in technique. For new horses to taking bits I use the lead rope to practice on them so they have a soft introduction to having something stuck in there.


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, VSV is an equine virus going around here right now, carried and spread by flies. It is contagious and although very rarely fatal can be extremely painful. Horses develop ugly blisters around and in their mouths. Lasts for approx 2 weeks. Not sure what the whole word is but its something stomatic virus. Not sure of the spelling. In our little valley it's a problem right now. 

*TJ*, I really like the looks of that halter. I've been thinking of switching from rope halters to web only because they're so pretty, but husband thinks I spend too much on animal stuff anyway so I'll have to just accidentally find one someday. 

*Roadyy*, try to have lots of patience with that insurance search. I hate insurance quotes and stuff. The boys look very comfortable. Glad it all came together for you. And I've used both methods to get a head to drop. Just depends on which one a particular horse responds to most. Again, if one thing doesn't work work, try something else.

*Corgi*, it would be cool if you could get someone to video as much of your show as possible. I'd love to see it. Have fun! And Isabella looks great. She may have some issues, but is still full of life of love. Shoot, I've got arthritis in my feet, hip pain, spurring in my neck causing headaches and I'm not ready to give up either. I'll let you all know when I'm ready though, ok?:wink:

*Nicker*, that "E" sounds like quite a piece of work! IMO ALL horses are claustrophobic. That's why it's such a feat to get them in a trailer to begin with. Ya know, when things like that happen to me they kinda take me by surprise. Then hours later I think of some snappy thing to say like "why yes, ALL horses are claustrophobic. Some are just larger." But, by the time I think of it there's nobody around to say it to….. except you all.

Well, I've got to get this day rockin'. :wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: i think the color blue would look lovely on him, but I may be a bit biased. i def think you should go to the show and have fun!

*rick*: horses look like they have already settled into the new place well. love the hay pile.. i can't believe they keep it in there and don't drag it all over the paddock.

*nm*: some people just have to have the last word, even if that word is wrong. i think just smiling and ignoring them is the best idea. what is that saying, 'better to be thought a silent fool than to open your mouth and erase all doubt?' 


I had hoped to let Phin out to join the herd today, but between the storms last night making the ground sloppy and the forecast for today (more storms, some of them possibly severe), I think I am going to hold off until tomorrow. Bummer! But want the transition to go as smoothly as possible with as little excitement as possible!

Guess I have no excuse to not get some house cleaning done before work today. Blech.

Video is done though! Ride along:


----------



## SueC

*Ladona*, you guys look great in electric blue!  Put that shirt on, etc!

*NM71*, very illuminating posts there, thank you!  I was reading them nodding, "Yes, yes, seen that, yes, hmmm, more dogma versus actual reasoning, yeeees, and if it was a guy you'd joke about having small equipment and needing to compensate!" ...well hell, maybe it is small equipment, up in the grey matter area :evil: - Whaddaya think? What bugs me is, whether you turn on the news or go on the training section of HF, the carnivorous grasshoppers are all over it! Munch, munch, munch. I need lessons from the Dalai Lama. I have all the patience in the world with horses. But carnivorous grasshoppers - that's where my patience runs out. Maybe I'm just a misanthrope (but I like my DH and friends fine and I like it in this online group), and maybe I need some lessons in...hmmm...in what is it exactly? Tolerating aggressive, intolerant and judgemental people? Anyone here good with that?

Best thing I've found for me is the advice, "Don't give time and energy to the negative." To do positive things instead is reasonably easy a habit to get into. I think I wouldn't give a tinker's if it wasn't that such people are so destructive to people and animals in their power. So it's not just them, it's what they do to others...

I guess if we solve this one, we can try for world peace. Excuse me if I'm not betting on that! The human species is a pretty miserable lot on the whole, when you look at it from the outside. (Yet that sure doesn't mean everyone's like that. We're so lucky to have a critical mass of positive people here on 40+ for example!)

/end heavy thoughts


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> maybe I need some lessons in...hmmm...in what is it exactly? Tolerating aggressive, intolerant and judgemental people? Anyone here good with that?


The lesson that any of us need in handling those predatory grasshoppers is to just leave those threads alone. If the grasshoppers try to get on here, we can ignore them to death I suppose.........


----------



## Roadyy

I remember a quote by an unknown to me author.

"I'll not let any man ruin the rest of my life by making me hate him."


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The temps hot and I am melting. Only 8 a.m. and tata ellen is trying to dig tators. Got just a part of a row remaining and I will be finished with tators. I have been bringing em in and spreading them out on the table to dry. Have to keep on Bootsie about knocking em off the table. Finally just realized that she wanted one to play with on the floor.:icon_rolleyes: So far no additional tator thefts. She is the one that tells me when her corrugated scratcher is worn out. She poses ominously poised to scratch my green chair when she is telling me. Animals are smart. I guess many times they just look at us and reason in their way that we just don't listen.

Sorry I haven't taken pictures of the garden yet. It has turned off dry and my garden is looking a bit wilty. I let my cellphone run out of juice last night and am having to let power up. Will take a pic or 2 when it recharges. 

Haven't been feeling very well. Struggling with depression. I am taking my meds religiously. just putting one foot in front of the other trying to walk thru this dark valley. Just needed to talk and don't want to bring anyone down. I know that's a light at the end of the tunnel, just don't know how far away it is. Will just keep on keeping on.

Be happy and enjoy everything while you can.

God bless and keep


----------



## Freebird

Hi y'all --

Happy morning (or evening, depending on your side of the world)!

I had great comments all thought out for everyone, but then my phone book ad rep showed up & I lost my train of thought. I love the photos everyone is sharing - we all have such great horses, don't we? 

*Sue*, I particularly like your old guy Romeo. I'm kinda partial to those old men with their ratty bear fur and missing teeth. He looks so happy grazing in your garden. 

*Nicker *- I think I'd probably ask the (alleged) "E" what she needed to compensate for with size. Claustrophobic? Phhttt

*Roadyy *- the advice with head dropping is great! The trainer I've been working with has a method of sort of bowing, Freebird minds her, but with me, it's like, yeah whatever. She did it a couple times last night, but I might try the poll pressure tonight.

*Corgi *- I like the blue on Blue! I'm partial to bright colors though, I keep purple or hot pink on Bird.

As for us - last night's training session was pretty good, IMO. I tried copying the things I remembered from Friday, and Bird seemed to remember as well. She's getting better about dropping her head - even if it's only because she thinks I have a treat in my hand. She actually let me hold a back leg, and pick up all three other feet. With her, it's all about a calm, gentle voice and demeanor. I was working on getting her to back with verbal cues, but occasionally popping her with the rope to get her attention, which was working great until some jackwagon decided to shoot round after round of fireworks in the pasture across the road. She didn't flinch at the sound - until a round coincided with a rope pop on her haunches. Even then, she worked out of the fear pretty quickly. Makes me think of the movie quote "but did you die?!" :shock:

I guess I'd better get to work... I have three rather large events coming up throughout the summer & need to work on promos for them. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Haven't been feeling very well. Struggling with depression. I am taking my meds religiously. just putting one foot in front of the other trying to walk thru this dark valley. Just needed to talk and don't want to bring anyone down. I know that's a light at the end of the tunnel, just don't know how far away it is. Will just keep on keeping on.
> 
> Be happy and enjoy everything while you can.
> 
> God bless and keep


Ellen, that's what we are here for! You have been through a lot, talking it out will help. Getting some exercise, sunshine, good food, and good friends will also help. :loveshower:


----------



## SueC

Dear Ellen, please don't curtail your talking to us when you're in a dark place. When you're in that kind of place, I'm sure I speak for all of us here when I say come sit at the table, happy or not - and even more so when you're not, because what's the point of friendship if we can't lighten each other's loads? It's easy to think, "Oh, I'm spoiling the party with my sad face and thoughts, I'll hide away till I'm presentable." But the people at this party just want to see you, no matter what's on your face. If you don't want to dance, that's OK. There's a soft sofa in a quiet corner where you can make yourself comfortable.  And someone to talk, or just sit quietly nearby.


----------



## Roadyy

I can't say it any better than those two ladies did.

You are part of our family and we care about you so we automatically want to e here to support and encourage you when you feel the least desirable to be around. We want you around the most then.


----------



## Topper

Dear Ellen, I agree with all that's been said. If posting helps......post away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy I think Nike must have learned the hand on the poll thing. He drops his head right down into the halter when I lay my hand on his poll. 

Yesterday we cooked 10 lbs of burger and grilled a bunch of Italian sausage and pork chops. Today I will grill the chicken. We actually haven't lost anything yet. I am not sure how long the veggies will stay good now that they are thawed. I am going to make a green bean casserole with sausage in it to eat up a bunch of the beans. 

I have a bunch of thawed out broccoli too. If it looks like we can't eat it before it goes bad, my chickens will have a feast!

Im going to pick up some SWAT to put on Nike's boo boo. I hope that stuff doesn't sting! I just want to keep it clean and fly free while he heals.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep, I second that Ellen.

Sue, Neither can i stand the carniverous grasshoppers. They are all over the place....ugh. Probably why I stay to myself. i feel like they know I am the personality that they can latch on and munch, munch, munch....easy target? I'm just one to keep my mouth shut....I'm not very quick with retorts, so it's better that way! LOL But i do get the impression that b/c I do stay quiet, people think i don't have anything upstairs.

As far as the claustrophobic thing....it's clear he's not, or he wouldn't enter the trailer so easily. BUT...as I tried to point out to her, you can clearly see where he scraping the back wall trying to get his footing. Since I've opened up the divider and/or put him in back, he has been fine!

Now for me....I have lost that confidence AGAIN! :x Honestly people, you'd hat to be in my head. I had txted L the other day I was ready to ride. We planned on today. I awoke in the middle of the night in a panic.....what if i can't do it....what if jay acts up riding with other people.....

We are to go this afternoon, as the sun has finally come out....hope it dries things out a bit. I am half tempted to cancel. (there's another lady going, so I am an extra, won't change her plans)

I feel like for Jay, I need to be confident, but I'm not feeling it for some reason. The last ride I did with L was good...so don't know why I am so worried. Not working allows too much time for me to fret I think....

I also know that if I just don't go....I won't learn to get over my fear of riding with a group.

BUT...then I think, if in doubt....don't......

I can find every single reason not to go.....yet I want to go too....

I'm a mess......:icon_rolleyes:I wish I knew why I had lost my confidence.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, have you used SWAT before? I bought it thinking of doing the same, but directions says to put it AROUND the cut....so I've never used it b/c i was afraid it would sting. I like Corona for stuff like that.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, this is a good table to be around, no matter how one is feeling. There's been times when I've been in a low mood, just reading posts, & think "I don't wanna say anything today" but then I'll see that someone has asked me a question or mentioned something that I can relate to, so I post...& somehow feel a bit better! Communication is important!

I thought I'd find a pic of a piece of toast to show how I feel after this first stint of 8hr/12 hr/12hr/8hr, but got too lazy to look. At any rate, got some good sleep last night, if short, & soon need to get in the shower, as today is my lunch date w/my friend Anita whom I haven't seen in a long time. We're going to meet at a Denny's that's halfway between where we respectively live, then go searching for a better restaurant (steak is the plan...somewhere...STEAK!)

The poll-thing for the horse to give their head: that's what Janice has taught me from day one. After I lunge Bailey, & still learning. Last time, I succeeded finding the little soft spots in front of her ears w/my fingers while my palm was very gently pushing down on her poll. Janice said "there, she gave, release it" but honestly it was so subtle (Bailey's personal characteristic) I barely felt it. But, she did it & followed me quite nicely in a circle then to the rail to get her bridle. In view of what Janice has been teaching me, hearing of the pulling down on the rope seems like a very odd idea to me! 

Btw it seems to me that alot of these "experts"on some of those threads (like the training one Sue mentioned) just talk to hear their heads rattle. But the personal attacks that happen just amaze me, but that's the "safe to be sh...y on the 'net" syndrome, I guess.

Have blabbed enough, gotta run...


----------



## tjtalon

Oooh, Nicker...would it be good just to go, & see if you can be "it's just me & Jay out here"? If Jay acts up, maybe just turn around & take him home. Good luck, will be thinking of you..


----------



## corgi

Nicker...don't cancel. I don't think this is one of the times when your gut is telling you that something will happen, I think you are talking yourself out of it.

You know Jay and you know what he responds to. If he acts up (and he won't) you know how to deal with it. Worst case scenario, you hop off and hand walk him back.

Go out and enjoy the ride on your beautiful day off. I am stuck in my office wrapped in a blanket because the darned AC is turned up so high.

This could be an amazing ride and the start of something that could continue all summer. You got this!

I understand the anxiety though. Sometimes when we turn the corner into the driveway of the farm, I get a sinking feeling in my stomach and start the what ifs. What if something happens tonight and hubby or I get hurt? But usually as soon as I am in the saddle, I feel just fine. I remember to relax and enjoy the ride...and to always RIDE STRONG!

Thought you could use a little pep talk.:loveshower:

HP...I use SWAT all the time. Never paid attention to the direction though. Just imitated what everyone else did with it out at the farm. I usually put Corona straight on the boo boo and then cover the corona with the SWAT.

Just make sure you wash your hands really good after using it. I think it has some nasty chemical ingredients in it since it works so well to keep flies off of wounds. We just bought some more on Saturday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks TJ, I'm going to go. I just got a txt from her and they want to go a bit earlier. I was honest and siad it's been a while since we rode with others, so be patient with us. She said sure! I think it's best if I am honest. Don't you? Makes me feel alittle better. 

Have a SUPER great time with your friend! Chow on some good steak. Yummy!!


----------



## Roadyy

When resting your hand on their poll you have to remember to float your hand when their head drops the least little bit and not let it follow the head down.


I also keep Corona in the truck, trailer and tack room. Swat is good for putting around the eyes lightly so it keeps the knats out and I'm sure it's fine around cuts that need to breath.

I keep a couple of bottles of *Horse Medicine* for more serious wounds. No need to clean the wound or anything just spray this on and dust with baking powder.


MN17, I'm glad you are going!!!! It will be great for you!!!


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> HP, have you used SWAT before? I bought it thinking of doing the same, but directions says to put it AROUND the cut....so I've never used it b/c i was afraid it would sting. I like Corona for stuff like that.


Trainer and barn owner swear by SWAT. Bird runs like a kindergartner, so she's always got little cuts on her legs from her own hooves. I've been using Corona Multipurpose Ointment, which seems to heal them up pretty quickly. I think SWAT is great if you have flies landing in them & such.


----------



## Roadyy

Talked to DW a little bit ago and we are going to take a family horse ride before heading out for the Mounted Posse meeting at 7. It's been too long since I've been in the saddle so this will be much needed.


----------



## Twalker

I told everyone in my class last night that if I don't show up next Monday, the horse won.


----------



## Twalker

SueC said:


> That's so funny, I can't read things I like and not want to get chatting immediately!  My husband is a computer nerd and hangs out on things like the Dr Who forum, and he mostly just reads and doesn't post, even when he really likes a thread! I've found that remarkable, and he said to me, "Well, Sue, there are usually 90% more people reading than actually interacting. Some people just enjoy reading, that's it, full stop."
> 
> Nice to hear from you!  And my very best wishes for your horse adventures. Yoga and Pilates are, in my view, some of the best companion activities for horse riding. Cycling isn't bad either, but I've found nothing that beats Yoga and Pilates for flexibility and core strength...
> 
> You might start like this: :cowboy:
> ...but maybe next year you'll be doing this: :racing:
> 
> Photos always appreciated!


 I guess I just never thought I would have anything to offer or talk about since I don't have my own horse anymore. :icon_rolleyes: But I do have some knowledge regarding horses I worked and boarded at a Breeding/Show barn for a long time. It was mostly Halter related. I still learned quite a bit though.

Thats much better than finding myself on the ground :falloff:I am so looking forward to this.


----------



## Twalker

I forgot to mention that the trainer might put me on an Appy she has. I mentioned that I used to have Appys so I guess she figured I could handle this one. It doesn't like to have the girth tightened and tries to bite. :icon_rolleyes:
This could be interesting. Pray for me :rofl:

Ellen - I hope things get better for you. I've been there. 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. I will let you know what happens Sunday.


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> Dear Ellen, please don't curtail your talking to us when you're in a dark place. When you're in that kind of place, I'm sure I speak for all of us here when I say come sit at the table, happy or not - and even more so when you're not, because what's the point of friendship if we can't lighten each other's loads? It's easy to think, "Oh, I'm spoiling the party with my sad face and thoughts, I'll hide away till I'm presentable." But the people at this party just want to see you, no matter what's on your face. If you don't want to dance, that's OK. There's a soft sofa in a quiet corner where you can make yourself comfortable.  And someone to talk, or just sit quietly nearby.


Very well said Sue, and I absolutely concur. Never hesitate to join us Ellen. Tata! I like that. I missed the original play on words, but it's kinda cute.


----------



## Blue

Nicker, breath deep, relax, you got this. After all these years I still get butterflies before riding with a group. No worries.

Gotta go


----------



## Freebird

Twalker said:


> ... It doesn't like to have the girth tightened and tries to bite. :icon_rolleyes:
> This could be interesting. Pray for me :rofl:


That sounds like hazing! mg: :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

T, Keep your elbow high when cinching up so when the App comes around for a bite it will run into your elbow. Let it run into the elbow instead of thrusting it towards them and they will learn there is an uncomfortable wall there when you are beside them.


I'm second guessing living so far south now. We call the Canadians who come down for the winter Snow Birds so what are us southerners called who spend summers up there? I need to be one of them...I haven't been dry of sweat since 7:30am. Now I go home in an hour to take a shower so I can go sweat on a ride then stink up the Posse meeting. lol Poor them.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I'm second guessing living so far south now. We call the Canadians who come down for the winter Snow Birds so what are us southerners called who spend summers up there? I need to be one of them...I haven't been dry of sweat since 7:30am. Now I go home in an hour to take a shower so I can go sweat on a ride then stink up the Posse meeting. lol Poor them.


Penguins?

As far as the sweat, I am not sure I have been dry of it since April unless actually standing in the cool shower.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> T, Keep your elbow high when cinching up so when the App comes around for a bite it will run into your elbow. Let it run into the elbow instead of thrusting it towards them and they will learn there is an uncomfortable wall there when you are beside them.
> 
> 
> I'm second guessing living so far south now. We call the Canadians who come down for the winter Snow Birds so what are us southerners called who spend summers up there? I need to be one of them...I haven't been dry of sweat since 7:30am. Now I go home in an hour to take a shower so I can go sweat on a ride then stink up the Posse meeting. lol Poor them.


Great idea Roadyy. I don't really mind getting the Appy. I have had three of them. My mare was a handful but she was an awesome trail horse and the best horse to learn on. She was my first. I had to babies out of her. the gelding was sweet and gentle and learned quickly. The filly was a pain in the back side


----------



## corgi

Roadyy said:


> T, Keep your elbow high when cinching up so when the App comes around for a bite it will run into your elbow. Let it run into the elbow instead of thrusting it towards them and they will learn there is an uncomfortable wall there when you are beside them.
> 
> 
> I'm second guessing living so far south now. We call the Canadians who come down for the winter Snow Birds so what are us southerners called who spend summers up there? I need to be one of them...I haven't been dry of sweat since 7:30am. Now I go home in an hour to take a shower so I can go sweat on a ride then stink up the Posse meeting. lol Poor them.


 It is horribly hot up here in VA too. I had a meeting in the northern end of our county and the temp was 96 on my car thermometer up there and we must have 90% humidity. This isn't unusual for us but it usually doesn't happen in June. We see this in Mid July. I can take the heat...but I hate the humidity.
This is when I want to move to northern Montana or Vermont.


----------



## Twalker

Freebird said:


> That sounds like hazing! mg: :lol:


 If you mean as in a part of a initiation, I sure hope not. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> T, Keep your elbow high when cinching up so when the App comes around for a bite it will run into your elbow. Let it run into the elbow instead of thrusting it towards them and they will learn there is an uncomfortable wall there when you are beside them.


:loveshower: I love you guys! You give sensible advice instead of being like this:












That cleverly placed pointy elbow, a most effective low-key response to horses trying to crowd our space! You know how many people would say, "Well, at least slam him with the elbow, or better still, give him a good wallopping / cut with the whip / turn him in circles / penalise him with work / and really show him who's boss!"

People do such unnecessarily harsh things that don't solve the problem any better, but create other problems with the "solution". Using your wit and commonsense like Roadyy is suggesting is such a good thing to do.

Sunsmart, when I first started riding him and before he was gelded, used to do Jaws impersonations when I dismounted. He was great when I got on and had an excellent work ethic when I rode him, but he'd turn his head and twist around an open maw theatrically in my direction when I got off. All I had to do was to continue holding the reins as if riding, during the dismount, and then calmly hold the horse by the reins until his threatrics had passed. Eventually he stopped trying to do it (also got to like me better with time). Point is, it never had to get personal - I didn't have to react to it emotionally or negatively and feel like this was some kind of affront on me. It was just an undesirable behaviour, and it was easy to discourage without messing up my budding relationship with the horse.

I really like those sort of solutions.


----------



## Happy Place

I'm going with the majority and getting Corona for tonight.
Right now I am on round 2 of saving the thawed meat. There are pork butt in the smoker and chicken on the grill. I cooked up about 10 breast and now I'm doing kabobs for dinner. That's the last of the cooking. Now we just have to eat up all the defrosted veggies. Smoothies, omlettes, casseroles. ...

I checked out my new school. We just got a huge technology grant. All teachers get a new laptop and a cart full of chrome books in every room! Also getting an infrastructure update. My office is super small with no window so I am on the search for a wooden window that I can put a picture behind. I figure I can change the picture every season!


----------



## tjtalon

Lunch with my friend was wonderful! We did find the steak house; good food but a little pricey. We figured out it's been 5 years since we've seen each other (our work schedules have always totally conflicted). So, a lot of catching up & chatting. Told her we can't wait another 5 years to see each other, or we'll be too old to remember where the restaurants are!

We've got a tentative lunch-meet scheduled for July 14th, that time either Denny's or the Old Chicago pizza house next door to it. I'm still full...& sleepy. She had gifts for me: a pretty little bracelet she thought might fit my skinny wrists & a little dream catcher. And, oh dear, halfway to our meeting place I remembered the picture of Elvis & his TWH Bear I'd printed for her; AAARG!! Left it sitting on the kitchen table!! Told her about it (nice pout, that Anita can do!) but she thought it was funny when I said I'dprinted it out right after we talked 3 weeks ago & it became part of the "furniture" on the table! She related to that kind of move. I needed to stop by the post ofc anyway to mail a package, so got a mailing envelope, which is now addressed & WILL be mailed tomorrow or Thursday.

I like the stationary elbow thing for a reaction to cinch tightening. have not encountered that, but going to remember the advice.

Early to bed tonight, lots to do tomorrow on the home front. No going out to the horses, Janice has Summer Camp with a bunch of kids. eager to see my new halter on Bailey!

Oh, there was a conversation about Cosequin. Still not sure what it's for, but Janice has big squirt containers of it; she puts it on some of the senior horses' grain.

HP, glad you're at the end of cooking from the freezer mishap. No one's going to go hungry in your house, that's for sure! I like the wooden window w/interchangeable pictures idea for your office.

Nicker, hope the ride w/the ladies went very well for you & Jay!


----------



## Freebird

Twalker said:


> If you mean as in a part of a initiation, I sure hope not. :icon_rolleyes:


Yes - I hope not too! I would be mad... but I bet you're right, she assumes you're fine with ANY appy since you've had them before.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!
Well....I survived!  There were a couple times I wasn't so sure. LOL This girl rides b*lls to the walls! 

So the positives first....i certainly grew as a rider tonight, and and Jay as trail horse. Or maybe he always had it in him, I just hadn't challenged him.

We hit lots of different terrain. he of course is a champ on the road and around loud noisy things. Actaully, where every I asked him to go, he never balked. We spooked up a deer, and he took one side step.

Crossed several things off my list.....steep hill, steep ditch along the road, and her attempting to gallop off without telling me. 

So this girl is one who trained herself to ride, rides trails she blazes herself. She doesn't seem to have an ounce of fear for either her horse or herself. She just goes. I kept telling myself to trust her, she's done these 'trails' (sometimes just fields with VERY high weeds) before.

She led most of the way of course b/c she blazed them The next thing I know she and her horse go down this very steep ravene. I pull Jay up short. He gets a bit jiggy cause she's starting to climb the next dang hill! He even gives a squeel. (not sure what that means, but he does it every ride....frustration?) We both look at the decent with OH MY! Another lady is behind me...thank gosh, she is so kind and tells me to take my time. While L is coaxing the horse....i'ts ok baby, it's ok.....:icon_rolleyes: I finally say...it's not the horse....it's me. I have to take my heart out of my throat! LOL

So I calm myself down, and he is calmer now too, and I gently ask him to decend. He is generally front end heavy, but he had to slide on his bumm. I felt it!

The next thing, the blind ditch. I watched the other two go through, both horses tripped b/c they couldnt' see the bottom, the weeks were too high. I had him slowly slide his foot down into the ditch and he inches himself in and out. Phew!

Then without telling me, she started to get her horse to run w/o telling me. That's just not cool. :x I held on to him, and we did OK. No running, I allowed him to trot a bit.

There was another spot where she did ask if I was ok to trot and i said I'd try it. He got a little frisky and gave a teeny hop in the back end. I moved him out a little more.

There were also times she would get out ahead a bit far. I did ask her to stop and wait, he got a little ansy, but I was ready for it. iI found that if I took both reins, as in schooling position, I felt way more in control than one handed.

I talked to him a lot. The older lady asked me about that, if it doens't calm him...it certainly helped me!! LOL

When we came to the final clearing he got jiggy. From what I read in that Trail Book it said if possible, let them trot it out. Once he was back in the lead, he stopped jigging! AND I told her I was going to trot, so it wasn't a surprise! 

So....I found out......


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Nicker, that's quite a trail ride!! Is there the term "all-terrain" ride?! You did it, Jay did it; how good you must feel! So cool he did so well with the other horse running. And that ditch sounds STEEP.

You both deserve a good rub-down!


----------



## NickerMaker71

we are both capable of more than I thought. It broke a few barriers for me.

My mom keeps telling me that I need to try new things, that is the only way i can become a better rider....but sometimes those things scare me sh*tless! LOL

I know I learned from the other day.....when he gets bunchy, use two hands, and talk to him.

i also leanred, there is A LOT of POWER in that body. We did gallop up a hill (I've done that before so I was comfortable) , and WOW......I could feel the extreme amount of power he harnesses.

What I didn't like, and I had read about in my book thta people do, was that she attempted to take off at a run without telling me. She was a bit pushy with the older lady to get her horse to cross a particular area. She didn't either, she met us around the corner. She was trail boss and went b*lls to the walls.....even tho I told her up front I wanted to work on her leaving us but not to get too far. And I am certainly not comfrotable, although i followed her footsteps, going through tall grasses where you have no idea of the footing. That's why I followed her, so i knew what the footing was like. 

She really seemed to not have a care or frightened of anything. She just made her horse GO.

Will I go again? Only if the older woman goes. She was very helpful. I know I have to step out of my comfort zone to become better, but I need to trust her judgement. We will see.

This ride certainly was a training ride for me.....not something leisurely. 

But....I DID it!!:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, also ran into M as we rode. They live near the barn. (small town USA)

I was all happy to see her, and she just gave me a :x the ****iest look I've ever seen. I told her i didn't invite her b/c the last she txted (a couple days ago) she wasn't ready to ride yet. You don't have to tell me twice.

I don't know if it was me riding with others, the RS shirt I wore, or even the RS article in the paper. BTW, As soon as I stepped out of the truck the two ladies i rode with complimented me on the article.

Anyway....who know what is up with her, but she basically stared at me and never said a word. Her DH did all the talking. When I mentioned calling her, I got a grunt. No joke. LOL Seriously I don't work like that.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> T, Keep your elbow high when cinching up so when the App comes around for a bite it will run into your elbow. Let it run into the elbow instead of thrusting it towards them and they will learn there is an uncomfortable wall there when you are beside them.
> 
> 
> I'm second guessing living so far south now. We call the Canadians who come down for the winter Snow Birds so what are us southerners called who spend summers up there? I need to be one of them...I haven't been dry of sweat since 7:30am. Now I go home in an hour to take a shower so I can go sweat on a ride then stink up the Posse meeting. lol Poor them.


You'd all be welcome to come and visit me up here in the GWN! It should be a bit cooler and we will have Bug spray!


----------



## corgi

Nicker...I hope you got a huge confidence boost today! Look at what you faced and both you and Jay came out of it completely unscathed. You were challenged and came out just fine. I know it was out of your comfort zone but you did it!!!

The more you are faced with those type of riding situations, the more confidence you will gain and if you are ever faced with a truly dangerous situation, you will have the skills and confidence to come through it without horse or rider getting hurt.

I am sorry it wasn't a relaxing ride, but look at what you accomplished!!

And yes, any rider that takes off at a run without telling the other riders, is not someone I would want to ride with again.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, yep, out of my comfort zone, but you are right, it is a step to becoming a better rider and definitely more confidence.

Confidence is what is needed possibly next week.....

Horse friends of mine who do a LOT of trail riding are going to the mountains next week. They told me to come up and ride with them a day. This is something I have wanted to do since I bought jay.

I have ridden with them about three times, all times on horses that were borrowed. I had a blast. 

I know I can do it, as I've ridden those mountains before....the question is....can Jay? :cowboy: I need to learn to trust in my boy.


----------



## Blue

Nicker, Yay! Good job keeping your wits about you and using common sense. Did I miss your post about who this lady is? I forget, but she sounds like someone that has no regard for the safety or comfort of others. I've trail bossed a couple rides similar to that terrain, but was constantly looking behind me to make sure everyone was doing ok and wanting to continue.

Whew! You did good girl friend.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NM: good for you for pushing your comfort zone (even if reluctantly). that will help to build both your confidence and jay's. look forward to hearing about the mountain ride.


Work this afternoon was nuts and I found out one of the full time girls is leaving in a month.. luckily its the newer one who I don't much care for, but I suspect that means they will want to increase my hours. While my bank account will like that, it will also potentially limit my time available to play with Phin. Guess we shall see how it pans out..

Got home from work and found a friend had emailed me the pics he took at the ride over the weekend. He is actually the owner of the stallion that is the arab part of the mare I was riding, so took a special interest in Fluffy.



Got a few more pictures from a friend today (he is actually the owner of the stallion that is the arab part of the mare I was riding).


Dh and I just before I got on:












At the start:












coming into the last hold:












leaving the last hold:












Hopefully the weather tomorrow will cooperate with getting Phin out into the herd!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, Yay! Good job keeping your wits about you and using common sense. Did I miss your post about who this lady is? I forget, but she sounds like someone that has no regard for the safety or comfort of others. I've trail bossed a couple rides similar to that terrain, but was constantly looking behind me to make sure everyone was doing ok and wanting to continue.
> 
> Whew! You did good girl friend.


Thanks BLUE. 

She was the one I rode with about a month back. She was a bit pushy with the texts and wanted to ride and have me take her places. I finally had to tell her that I typically ride alone.

Looking back, not so much....between the older lady and myself we asked her to stop and wait at least 5 times. She seemed to be on a mission. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> OH, also ran into M as we rode. They live near the barn. (small town USA)
> 
> I was all happy to see her, and she just gave me a :x the ****iest look I've ever seen. I told her i didn't invite her b/c the last she txted (a couple days ago) she wasn't ready to ride yet. You don't have to tell me twice.
> 
> I don't know if it was me riding with others, the RS shirt I wore, or even the RS article in the paper. BTW, As soon as I stepped out of the truck the two ladies i rode with complimented me on the article.
> 
> Anyway....who know what is up with her, but she basically stared at me and never said a word. Her DH did all the talking. When I mentioned calling her, I got a grunt. No joke. LOL Seriously I don't work like that.


oooh. wow.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Happy Place

NM- Woohoo good job! Did you get contact info for the older woman you rode with? Wonder if she may be available to ride with on occasion. 

I just got a text. I have a new grand nephew! We are a family full of boys! I have one grand niece. Other than that, I was the last girl born to the family!

I got a couple pictures from tonight but they are on my phone, so I will post from that in a minute. I tried to get a pic of Nike's forehead cut but I was holding his bucket in one hand and the phone in the other. No hands left to pull his forelock out of the way. It's looking ok though.


----------



## Happy Place

Added a couple pics of our happy herd.


----------



## Celeste

NM, I don't ride with people that don't care if other people are afraid or get hurt more than once. Also, after that rattlesnake I saw the other day, I am not taking my horse through high weeds until winter. 

You did a great job of riding though!


----------



## Topper

Happy Tuesday
NICKERMAKER71 - YAHOO for you and Jay - what a great read, I loved every sentence of your trail ride adventure - look how great you did !!!! You so underestimated yourself and Jay. - Way to go today !!!! YAHOO YAHOO YAHOO
And, a couple of pages back you mentioned you showed WP and Showmanship - me too - loved it (way back when). I love the little nuances of both; no movement between horse and rider - oh what fun (and ribbons too) ha ha ha
TWALKER - I'm anxious to hear about your horse test-drives; and I'm glad the seller was at least honest with you about the fact that the Appy bites as he's being cinched up. I, like you, think that's something that can be worked around (with).
SUEC - thanks for the link about the Magnesium - tomorrow morning with coffee, that's my read. I'm excited to learn if maybe it's a good fit for our old mare.
CORGI - go for it! POWER BLUE in color and name !!!! I had to take a double-take at your pic; your Blue looks very similar to my Barstow. You are gonna have such a fun time. Is the show this coming weekend?
Good night all, just wanted to sign in and congratulate NickerMaker, what a great day for you!!!!


----------



## Topper

HAPPY PLACE - I forgot to say I could "kinda" see Nike's ooowie under his forelock. It looks pretty good for being so fresh.
Let us know if the Corona works for you (when I originally read the posts about Corona, I was reading out of order, and thought we were talking about beer) ha ha


----------



## Blue

O I forgot I wanted to say that SOMETIMES, a horse that turns and gets irritated, cinchy, or tries to bite could have something hurting. I had a horse that was bothered by ulcers off and on and when they would flare up, he'd get real cinch. On the other hand, some horses just need to be worked out of it. Just a thought. If I get in a hurry and start cinching Lacey up faster than she likes, she'll revert back to her cinchiness.

*Phantom*, those pics look great. I'm a little jealous.

*Happy*, I could swear Nike is looking just a little better! His haunches look a little under muscled. Any way you can start giving him light exercise?

*Stan*, How are you doing?


----------



## Roadyy

Blue is right. There could be an underlying case of ulcers that cause the reaction to cinching. I know there are pressure points on the sides you can test to see if that may be it, but for the life of it can't remember them right now. 


MN17, CONGRATS on successfully riding with this new terrain and group!!!! one of the young girls that has ridden with me in a couple of group rides is like that. She will take off to jump a fallen limb while right in front of me as I'm about to take a drink of water. Little Man jumped to follow and after catching him up I was able to wipe the water off my face. She doesn't do that anymore.

Dawn, glad/sorry for the extra hours you are about to endure. The extra pics are great. You look great in the saddle and smiling as if you were actually enjoying yourself. You faker you. lol


Ladona, good luck on the upcoming show with Blue. You will have so much fun. Please say you will have someone taking pics for our viewing pleasure.

Terry, glad you and your friend were able to spend time together and get caught up. 


HP, that window idea sounds great and congrats on getting in after all the upgrades are being done in technology.

Tracey, I would love to take you up on that, but aren't you typically warmer and muggy in your part of the country similar to some of us this time of year? I want highs of 70*F max and lows calling for a small fire to be comfortable type of winter haven. lol


Well, no ride yesterday. I got home to find the inspector still inspecting the house for the couple who have a contract bid on it and the family still at the hair salon getting their ears lowered. We finally left the house around 5 then realized we had a Posse meeting at 7. By the time we got out to R's and fed the boys it was near 6 so we stopped for a bite to eat and went to the meeting. 

We all decided to download the *What'sApp* on our phones then created a group for the posse. This way they can update everyone with meetings, upcoming activities and posse call outs. That group can only be used for Posse dealings and all personal use of it must be done outside the group. Several of us took advantage of playing with it while in the meeting. It's basically just another text venue for the cell phone, but if any of you have it you are welcome to add me.

Going to do a quick feed of the boys and head for Reba this evening. Hoping to get another good workout with her tonight.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Again thanks for all the support!  I woke up feeling proud of myself, and still shaking my head over that steep hill. I remember looking down it (once I got him callmed down) and literally taking a deep breathe like an Olympian prior to taking a dive. LOL 

HP, I was also wondering if that older lady would want to ride with me. She's adventurous, but at a slower pace. Like me!

I am willing to try things, but if it's new....I want to go slow. I fear for Jay's legs (I always think of horses legs are being fragile, maybe I baby them too much), and remember I have a hip replacement, so I always try to be careful. 

yea, Celeste, we have rattlesnakes in the mountains here. i worry most about groundhog holes. They are everywhere! One misstep and you have a broken leg. I have more respect for my horse than that! 

I've been working on my seat and cantering, but I know sometimes when horses get together and gallop, they get that herd instinct in them and I fear an uncontrollable horse, or a horse that starts bucking. i need to take THAT at a slow speed.



TJ, so glad your lunch date went so well, and that you scheduled another. 

Roaddy, my family uses the kakaoTalk app. Same kinda thing. Nice to have.

HP, have you received your Trail book yet? I finished it , cover to cover. There were chapters I thought I would skip, but as i browsed them, I found myself reading them and learned so much info.

I love the chapter about riding with groups. She starts it out.....beware of idiots! LOL Yep!

Ya know (sorry I digress) I wonder if L doesn't realize that although i have a ton of time in the saddle, much of it is competing and my trail riding is mostly roads and groomed trails. Am i the only one who rides like this? yesterday's terrain was a test of my courage.....which she didn't seem to realize....

Do you ever get the impression that people just really don't listen? is it just in my neck of the woods? DH and I wwere just havign that conversation....so many people are so self invovled.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'. I didn't need to get up this early, but husband came in to say goodbye and was upset that he'd forgotten to put the slide in the doggie door and Patch got out. He was late for work and couldn't get him back in the yard. So down the street I go in my jammies with a little bag of treats to call him back. Luckily for me he heard the rattle of the bag and came running. Didn't help his standing the husband at all, or me for that matter. But then, neither did the stuffing torn out of the couch, the torn up sandal and the floor and a chewed up boot. Ugh! This little guy is going to be difficult.

We have to be very careful disciplining him right now. It only takes the word "No" to make him hit the floor cowering and roll over on his back. If it's real bad he'll pee. Hundreds of dollars in toys all over the place and he chews up the couch. Time for the cayenne pepper.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> O I forgot I wanted to say that SOMETIMES, a horse that turns and gets irritated, cinchy, or tries to bite could have something hurting. I had a horse that was bothered by ulcers off and on and when they would flare up, he'd get real cinch. On the other hand, some horses just need to be worked out of it. Just a thought. If I get in a hurry and start cinching Lacey up faster than she likes, she'll revert back to her cinchiness.


I also wonder if the horse has something out of place! 

There was a horse that was cinchy at the university. They claimed he was always that way, but it made me wonder if he didn't need some massage or chiro work.....

Sometimes Jay is touchy, and my massage therapist said something could be out of wack!


----------



## Blue

Nicker, if this lady asks you to ride again, you need to tell her what you said in your post. "more respect for your horse then that." Is she aware of the danger of gopher holes, snakes, down limbs hidden in high grass? I'm all for a nice little run where the ground is acceptable, but you're right. In a group the horses get competitive. I've seen half dead old beaten down children's horses try to keep up with the rest of the runners.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A picture from yesterday....an easy stretch. LOL

See Jay can be in the back of a pack!

Sorry one pic at at time....my laptop is at the doctors, is has a virus.


----------



## NickerMaker71

It ended up being a beautiful day weather wise. The humidity lifted and the sun came out. low 70s. 

There was a waterfall in the distance. Very pretty.


----------



## SueC

I've just been journalling on free-range herd living for horses, and thought I'd share:

All the horses I have here used to be on daytime turnout to dry lots with hand feeding, with one buddy if they were a mare or gelding, or alone if a stallion (which two of them were). Romeo and Sunsmart had already been living free range for four years when the chestnuts arrived. At first the "new" horses didn't know what hit them when they saw all the space and weren't put into buildings for the majority of a 24-hour period, but now they are really taking to the whole thing with aplomb.

This morning, the whole lot of them stormed out together from their 4ha fenced area into the unfenced "Common" that makes up the other 58ha of our farm. They were kicking up their heels and wearing "isn't this great" expressions, and ran to and fro for a while for sheer fun, before settling down to grazing the lush ryegrass that is coming in on that part of our land. It was a pleasure just watching them.

This evening, after feeding, I was letting Romeo back in with the others as usual (he eats in the orchard as he has way more in his bucket), the others looked at him, looked at each other, and kind of went, "Well, we're all here, let's go!" - and moved up into the hill paddock as a group. They reminded me of this chamber orchestra I went to see, the way they all communicate with glances and act in unison as a result. It's really special to see these animals do this.

In traditional stable/turnout situations, the horses spend large proportions of their day basically waiting for some human to come and do things for them - what they eat, where they go, who they socialise with is determined so closely by the humans. Free-ranging over a large area they can actually explore, our horses can make so many decisions about their daily lives independently, more like wild horses. Other than getting a bucket feed from us, they totally fend for themselves with foraging and can choose what, where and when to eat, and they decide who they hang out with (including other herbivores like donkeys and cattle), where they go on that range, and what they might like to see. They are so comparatively independent of humans this way, and have a far richer life for it. I see them look at each other sometimes in one of those "orchestra moments" and then all of them suddenly canter off onto the lead-out track behind the house to run down the forest track to the western boundary, from which they slowly make their way back along the pasture fence, grazing as they go. The house is central to all these goings on and has windows facing in all directions, so I see lots even from inside the house... and I just find it thrilling that these animals have so much liberty.

:loveshower:

Also, as I was coming home from a ride around our tracks this evening, I passed the donkeys. Don Quixote started running along with us in his comedic rocking-horse canter, kicking up his heels, then doubling back to his girls and running loops around them, making little braying noises (I stopped my horse to watch). Next, they all started running and circling and kicking up their heels. It was so funny... they do this every now and then. We call it going "cracker-donkey". :smile:


----------



## corgi

Topper- show isn't until July 11 so I have some time to work with Blue to get him somewhat prepared. He is still a little green so it will be interesting. He is hubby's horse but hubby has zero interest in horse shows and Blue prefers the trail. We shall see how it goes. Could be very amusing.

Rick- hubby is going to be my photographer. They also have a professional that takes pics you can purchase. Of course, this all depends on Blue being willing to even enter the show ring. I could end up with some pics of him tied to the trailer!! LOL

Nicker- when we were in Montana, moving cattle that one vacation, we needed to cut down a side of the mountain. It was soooo steep that I didn't think there was any way a horse could go down it safely and I have a horrible fear of heights. The wrangler told me to lean back, grab the back of the saddle, and drop the reins and let the horse do his thing. I have never been so scared on horseback in my life, but the horse ( his name was Roanie) did his thing and didn't even blink an eye, but I know he was probably thinking "someone get this shivering, nervous human off my back!""


----------



## SueC

Recent donkey photos!



















Don Quixote in all his glory. He's continuing to lose weight gradually - he and long-hair Mary Lou have been in grazing muzzles for two years whenever they go "out" to the large paddocks during the day. The donkeys were everweight when we got them in 2012.










Sparkle, our blind donkey (who gets around very well!).


----------



## VickiRose

Love the donkeys Sue! 
Nicker, you did well to keep up! I don't think I'd be keen to ride with her again though, she seems a bit reckless.

Looks like we are putting our ride on hold for a bit. The weather has gotten cold and wet and one of the friends I was going with has just moved house and isn't up for it this week. 

DD is pestering me to take her to more horse riding lessons. We've had a bit of a break from lessons for the last couple of months. But she hasn't ridden in a while and I won't let her get back on Rose at the moment. I'm happy for her to try Boston, but she is a bit worried about riding him because you have to be so firm with him at times. I'd dearly love to lease or buy another horse for her, but hubby and the inlaws don't want another horse in the paddock eating all the grass... Personally I think one more will be fine, they really need to get rid of the two old cows that share the pasture. The poor things are only there because they're too decrepit to get on a cattle truck. I really think they need to be humanely shot, but it doesn't seem to be high on the priority list at the moment.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> O I forgot I wanted to say that SOMETIMES, a horse that turns and gets irritated, cinchy, or tries to bite could have something hurting. I had a horse that was bothered by ulcers off and on and when they would flare up, he'd get real cinch. On the other hand, some horses just need to be worked out of it. Just a thought. If I get in a hurry and start cinching Lacey up faster than she likes, she'll revert back to her cinchiness.
> 
> 
> The understanding I got was the previous owner used to take a knee to her gut when cinching. I can see why they try to bite.


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- I love reading your posts! So insightful. I was just looking at an ad for a standardbred who had tons of trail time and was a real gentleman. Trotted and racked, no canter yet. He sounded great. The one caveat was that he is aggressive towards other horses. He always needs to be turned out alone and should wear a red ribbon if trail riding so no one runs up on him. Have you experienced that? Is this a horse that is a candidate for living solo on a farm? I'm just curious about that behavior. 

NM- I got that book really quickly! I have just begun reading it.

I really think Nike needs to work. I can't get DH out there to repair the round pen! It rained so badly that there is ankle deep mud everywhere but in the pen (it's slightly uphill from the rest of the property). If Buster is disinterested and walks away, I may try to lunge a little. I am not yet sure if Nike knows how. Should be interesting.


----------



## Freebird

*Nicker*, what a great ride!! Sounds like you did amazingly well (all the while I'm reading thinking oh heeeeellll no, no steep ravines for this old lady). The last time I rode with friends, we had a similar situation to the leader taking off on a run without warning the rest of the riders. I was in the middle on a mare I had never laid eyes on before that day, let alone trusted. I was NOT ready, but managed to hold my seat & only lose my sunglasses that were perched on top of my head. 

I love that you looked at it as a learning experience and overcame your fear! :cowboy:


----------



## Twalker

Freebird said:


> Yes - I hope not too! I would be mad... but I bet you're right, she assumes you're fine with ANY appy since you've had them before.


Appys can be a handful that is for sure. My last horse was a TW. What a huge difference. I must say though, I loved my Appys alot too.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Added a couple pics of our happy herd.


Nike is looking great! Any idea how much weight he has put on? He definitely looks healthier than he did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Twalker

Nickers - Great going on the ride. You did it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Twalker said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> O I forgot I wanted to say that SOMETIMES, a horse that turns and gets irritated, cinchy, or tries to bite could have something hurting. I had a horse that was bothered by ulcers off and on and when they would flare up, he'd get real cinch. On the other hand, some horses just need to be worked out of it. Just a thought. If I get in a hurry and start cinching Lacey up faster than she likes, she'll revert back to her cinchiness.
> 
> 
> The understanding I got was the previous owner used to take a knee to her gut when cinching. I can see why they try to bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I've seen people do that and it just chaps my #$%! It can be worked through if that's all it is. Time consuming, but might be worth it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Nicker, if this lady asks you to ride again, you need to tell her what you said in your post. "more respect for your horse then that." Is she aware of the danger of gopher holes, snakes, down limbs hidden in high grass? I'm all for a nice little run where the ground is acceptable, but you're right. In a group the horses get competitive. I've seen half dead old beaten down children's horses try to keep up with the rest of the runners.


I'm wondering too -- is she young & irresponsible? When I was reading, I had her pictured as a little young thang, just barreling ahead without thinking of her horse or the other riders - just thinking of the "adventure".


----------



## Blue

Freebird said:


> I'm wondering too -- is she young & irresponsible? When I was reading, I had her pictured as a little young thang, just barreling ahead without thinking of her horse or the other riders - just thinking of the "adventure".


Good point


----------



## Freebird

Hi all -

Reading & posting here between trying to write a blog on cremation... don't you all wish you had my job?! :icon_rolleyes:

*Sue*, I love the donkeys! I had never been around them much until we got the fat herd in at the Rescue last month. We now have "Suga D" (it's really Sugar, Donkey since we have a Sugar, mini-horse too, but I say it in a rapper voice "Suga-D"), who I would really like to adopt once we have our land. There are two others, but for the life of me, I can't remember what our director calls them. I just call them Donkeh - like the way Shrek says Donkey in the Shrek movies. 

Worked with Bird a little more last night on leading and not crowding me. I have as much to learn as she does, and frankly, left the barn a little frustrated at myself. She's smart as a whip, and catches on after one or two times of being shown what's expected of her. I have been spraying fly spray on a rag & wiping her down -- last night, trainer took the bottle & held her while spraying around her and on her. After just a few flinches, she stood for it! I'll try it myself tonight. 

I also wormed her - she slurped it right up, but gave me a look like "What the .... are you feeding me?! That tasted like c**p!". She was due for her 4-way and West Nile boosters too, so took care of that. Daughter held her & she did great on the 4-way, just a bit of a flinch, but the West Nile caused a little pop-up. Trainer took her & backed her around until she dropped her head -- I think she'll remember no more popping. :shrug:

I bought a horse & pony measuring tape & measured her... she's up to 13 hands, from 12 when I brought her "home" about 6 weeks ago. It's also one that estimates weight, she appears to be around 285 lbs. I think it's pretty safe to assume she will be around 15 hand when she's done growing. 

Back to writing about cremation... y'all have a great day!


----------



## Stan

Hi All. Ellen, get back on the horse so to speak it passes and on we go. Its cold here for the first time I'm having trouble warming up. Even at work in a warm building I'm wearing a jacket. Wife complains of the hot flushes and I'm dripping ice. Have a date now, 8 weeks and its before the Judge. Pre trial conference went well. Legislation is on my side so feeling very confident.

I start 4 weeks holiday on 22nd and have to spend the time answering affidavits but there is a good side to that, its the shortest day, and you all know what that means. Summer is on its way. I just hate to be the bearer of bad news, however I have noticed some have mentioned being bathed in sweat.:icon_rolleyes: And for those that asked its now 5am have been up since 4 could not sleep.

As for the horse. Bugs is doing fine he thinks he is the boss still. I have noticed his attitude gets spooky when the wind is blowing. I think he needs a mate to follow, one with a calm attitude in the wind so he can learn from it. Roslyn went on a cattle drive last weekend. She enjoyed her ride I enjoyed the quite time.

Well folks don't have much to prattle about other than thinking about buying a Harley. I have this need to get away from things at the moment and that popped into my mind as a way if relaxing. Bugs is not doing it for me at the moment. Still finding my patience is short so he misses out. Not fair on the horse if he makes a mistake and I act badly. So the solution is leave the horse alone until all this crap is finished.

Cheers all. Ride every day because after Tuesday next, your time, your days are going to start getting shorter.:cowboy::dance-smiley05:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> The one caveat was that he is aggressive towards other horses. He always needs to be turned out alone and should wear a red ribbon if trail riding so no one runs up on him. Have you experienced that? Is this a horse that is a candidate for living solo on a farm?


This would be a red flag for me, in terms of taking a horse off the list for purchase. While some horses do fine in single turnout, that does not necessarily mean they want to be the only animal on a property.. or that they will play well with their neighbors. 

A friend just re-homed a gelding who would try to kill anything you put him with him (be that another horse or even a mini or a goat or a donkey), yet would pace the fence and scream if he couldn't see other horses. But the fenceline needed to be a double one, as if he could get his teeth on the horse across the fence, he sure would try. This also made a shared water tank (where a big tank is through a hole in the fence bottom, with half on one side of a fence, half on the other) impossible, as the gelding would stand by the tank and lunge over the fence at anything that came close.

The red ribbon in the tail for riding could mean a lot of things.. does the horse just not like things running up behind him and making contact, or will the horse randomly start running backwards kicking at the horse behind him when he feels that horse is too close? I watched what could have been a super ugly wreck on trail once when a horse, which did have a ribbon in its tail, suddenly went from a trot to backing up kicking at the horse behind him.. which had been maybe 5 or 6 horse-lengths back (far enough the rider was able to divert to the side to avoid being kicked). To me, that is way over the line of acceptable behavior, yet the rider of the kicking horse simply said 'well he is wearing a ribbon' :eek_color:




Twalker said:


> The understanding I got was the previous owner used to take a knee to her gut when cinching. I can see why they try to bite.


Well shiitake, I would bite someone too if they did that to me! When I hear of girthiness, first thing I wonder about is saddle fit.



*NM*: While its good to push your boundaries, being rude while riding with a group is not a good thing either. I could understand if that rider didn't get it to start with, but if you both had to tell her repeatedly to slow down, then she should have gotten the message by the second asking! I don't think I would ride with someone like that again. wish you were closer and we could ride together.. of course you might think i was nuts on trail too. 


*Stan*: glad you finally have a date set. hope it goes quickly and the way it should. the saga has been going on more than enough already. I had to chuckle about the Harley, as my DH said it was either a Harley or a horse for him (and luckily for me he picked horses). I hope you can find something to bring you some peace


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up on reading...Stan, good to hear from you; a Harley sounds like a great idea.

I find myself being lazy today, or at least totally unmotivated to vacuum (which does need done). Went to post ofc & mailed off Anita's Elvis/Bear pic, then to the Dollar Store for a few little things.

Wanted madly to take off & go to Janice's to see if the new halter from Dawn will fit Bailey (am sure it will, just eager to try it out) but Wednesdays are a sacred day off for Janice & tomorrow is who-knows-what on her very busy schedule. Doesn't take much time for me to go into horse deprivation mode, lol!.

Tomorrow I need to get up early to get the laundry done then go to the grocery store & get ready to go back into the work week. This 3 day off thing is really nice 'tho, does give me a breather. This is the first set of those I'm experiencing, but...it does give me a breather. Work is getting weirder; last week, at night, gangbangers came into lot 4 (close to the city street that boarders an apartment complex full of hardworking Hispanic people...& the "others", not so nice) & engaged in a little shoot-out. No resident or property injured, but I gathered casings from the lawn the next day (2 different calibers) & had the police come to collect them.

I need another job. I honestly don't know what, but have to find out. I really am too old for this kind of &%$.

Feeling kinda drained & bummed-ish. Think I'll go out & sweep off my patio, get some fresh air, that'll help!


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> Feeling kinda drained & bummed-ish. Think I'll go out & sweep off my patio, get some fresh air, that'll help!


I feel for you - moods like that are challenging, especially when they come from seemingly nowhere. Hope the sunshine & fresh air help!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> I'm wondering too -- is she young & irresponsible? When I was reading, I had her pictured as a little young thang, just barreling ahead without thinking of her horse or the other riders - just thinking of the "adventure".


No, I would guess her to be in her 50s. 

Is is a 'self taught' rider who over the years has 'blazed' trails around the area. She said she used to ride with a guy she named him, but don't know him, who 'trained' horses as they trail rode. Apparently He would often take off too as they trail rode too to see what his horse would do, and 'test' it. (she told me this during the first ride) Maybe she thinks that is OK....:icon_rolleyes:

I am guess she was just comfortable in her surroundings yesterday and was showing off her new trails she had found.....without regards to me, and to the older lady at one point. Like I said, she tried to insist that the paint would go through this passage....which btw, i hadn't mentioned. there was a locked gate, so we turned right in front of it. it was held up by a wire that was staked into the ground with an iron rod. We had to walk over a big rock at that same point. i knew jay would do it....but in my mind I thought....gosh that isn't safe! That's an accident waiting to happen. A horse could have easily crossed the rock and got caught on the wire. The older lady wouldn't force her horse to cross that area. I don't blame her.

Who ever said....reckless. YES! Perfect word for her!!

i will think twice about riding with her again. PH, I wish we did live closer, as i think riding with you would be fun. i am willing to try anything, but at my pace, so people need to have patience with me. :wink: i know i can do it, but I hate to be forced. 

That being siad, I contacted my trail riding friend, and they, along with a group of their friends are heading to the mountains next week. The invitation for me to ride with them is still open. So, if the weather cooperates, i will go up and ride a day with them. 

These people are true trailsman (is that a word? LOL) They travel all over to ride. I've ridden with them before and felt very comfortable. They watch me on FB to know what kind of riding I do, and like I said, I've ridden with them before.

Also, with L, it maybe best to break ties, as she associates with THE EXPERT! LOL Again yesterday I ran into her (E), and she 'yelled' at me....Hurry up! They are waiting on you! Well, we set a certain time, they were early, so yeah, they were waiting. (plus I trailered in they did not)....i don't need you (E) to be pushing me around. :x That's just how she is.....everyone knows it.....but I don't have to like it!

E and another long time horse woman I've known since I was a child both like to discredit me. I've had run ins with both since being back in horses. They like to tell me everything I am doing wrong.....i wanna say, ya know...i'm not 10 anymore ladies. :x Who knows.....I tell my mom, guess what E said to me this time.....she just :icon_rolleyes: My dad couldn't STAND her when we had to deal with her years ago!  Makes me laugh now that I think about it......small town drama! LOL


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Who ever said....reckless. YES! Perfect word for her!!
> 
> E and another long time horse woman I've known since I was a child both like to discredit me.


Yes, I think I would definitely sever ties with anyone who continually discredit me. Nothing worse than someone critical just to puff themselves up or whatever.

I would also ditch the reckless person - sounds like a dangerous "friend"... and what kind of friend doesn't take into account the abilities of the person they're riding with?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thanks Freebird! M also associates with the 'barn' too...maybe that's her problem too! :icon_rolleyes: Whatever......LOL That is how it is around here...barn cliques. Hmmm....what if you don't belong to a 'barn' then what? :shrug: You're happy and FREE:gallop:

So I got another ride in today. I swear Jay and I had a better connection than ever. Maybe from the ride yesterday? Grasshoppers would say no, but maybe! :loveshower:

Anyway, I wanted a relaxing trip, but also wanted to test my armor a bit. So I worked on transitions, and I was quick with them. One to the next, this sometimes gets him pumped, and that is what I wanted to make sure we could still communicate when he's in the moment. 

he's so funny cause when he knows i do these trainings, his neck goes up, he cocks his head sideways, he's looking back at me to BBE READY! LOL And gosh WAS he! :runninghorse2: We were practicing the canter, so I can be 'ready' and I shifted a certain way and OFF he went! LOL i had to giggle caause he was doing what he thought he should be.

He really is a hard working horse who tries his darndest to please his mamma.  He really amazes me every day. We had fun.

We also saw a momma deer and her two fawns walking up the side of the ride. VERY cool!

Corgi, I practiced the pleasure jog. Jay has a cowboy jog, so all i have been doing is taking a rein in each hand, and i gently pull and release on his mouth (using ONLY my FFINGERS, never my arms) gently pulls. I also talk to him, 'easy'. When he slows a bit I tell him good boy. He's got it down pretty good! if you can get him to slow down first, then worry aabout the head set later, but really when they start to relax and jog slowly, their head naturally starts to fall.

Lazy day here too TJ. I bet some of your feelings come from not having something to do.....although you want a down day so bad. I suffer that at the end of the school year. You go go go and then wham...nothing. Your allistatic load has been so high, that going to nothing is quite hard for our brains. Give yourslef a break. Maybe read to make yourself feel like you accomplished something. :wink:

Off to feed!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Freebird! M also associates with the 'barn' too...maybe that's her problem too! :icon_rolleyes: Whatever......LOL That is how it is around here...barn cliques. Hmmm....what if you don't belong to a 'barn' then what? :shrug: You're happy and FREE:gallop:
> 
> So I got another ride in today. I swear Jay and I had a better connection than ever. Maybe from the ride yesterday? Grasshoppers would say no, but maybe! :loveshower:
> 
> Anyway, I wanted a relaxing trip, but also wanted to test my armor a bit. So I worked on transitions, and I was quick with them. One to the next, this sometimes gets him pumped, and that is what I wanted to make sure we could still communicate when he's in the moment.
> 
> he's so funny cause when he knows i do these trainings, his neck goes up, he cocks his head sideways, he's looking back at me to BBE READY! LOL And gosh WAS he! :runninghorse2: We were practicing the canter, so I can be 'ready' and I shifted a certain way and OFF he went! LOL i had to giggle caause he was doing what he thought he should be.
> 
> He really is a hard working horse who tries his darndest to please his mamma.  He really amazes me every day. We had fun.
> 
> We also saw a momma deer and her two fawns walking up the side of the ride. VERY cool!
> 
> Corgi, I practiced the pleasure jog. Jay has a cowboy jog, so all i have been doing is taking a rein in each hand, and i gently pull and release on his mouth (using ONLY my FFINGERS, never my arms) gently pulls. I also talk to him, 'easy'. When he slows a bit I tell him good boy. He's got it down pretty good! if you can get him to slow down first, then worry aabout the head set later, but really when they start to relax and jog slowly, their head naturally starts to fall.
> 
> Lazy day here too TJ. I bet some of your feelings come from not having something to do.....although you want a down day so bad. I suffer that at the end of the school year. You go go go and then wham...nothing. Your allistatic load has been so high, that going to nothing is quite hard for our brains. Give yourslef a break. Maybe read to make yourself feel like you accomplished something. :wink:
> 
> Off to feed!


Jay is so awesome, he sure is "your guy"! Janice just taught me the fingers-thing-only on the reins, lat time on Bailey, to tell her "something else is coming". Janice teaches me in small increments; she's gotten to know me very well, horse-related wise.

Yeah, your right about the feelings, just coming down from go-go-go (from months now...not to mention the years...). Soon...am going to make a good dinner & settle down with a good book (had thought of that even before your suggestion!) Went out & swept my patio, called my mother...noted that the woman upstairs watered her plants on her balcony. Have removed the chairs I had there. The only solution for peace of mind is to either ignore the patio drenching or buy some plants & let HER water them!:wink:

Gotta say; I know you've given M a lot of energy/time/caring, but....you know what I'm not saying..:icon_rolleyes:

Your connection with Jay-Jay, wow:loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

TJ I hope I didn't cause this downer in anyway. I truly understand how being away from horses can do this.. I hope somehow that you can get a lesson with Janice really soon. I found someone close that is willing to give me lessons. Somehow, this has given me a boost. I really understand how you feel, and want things to fall into place that will make you feel better soon. Please don't give up, because you offer a great deal of value to society. I hope that things will look up for you. You are very important because of your efforts to maintain order in a very disorderly society. You are very much appreciated by people who love order. Thank you so much. Please always realize that there are many out there that appreciate you.


----------



## Happy Place

There must be something in the air. I was such a slug today! I made it to the gym, vacuumed the house and that is about it. I did manage to load my summer reading list into my kindle. I read a little, napped a little and watched some old episodes of Heartland. It's gray and rainy this afternoon.

NM I think you are right. School is go ,go, go then vacation comes and bam! No structure! We long for it but it is so hard to deal with at first! I actually had a melt down a couple days ago, no reason!

Nice job with Jay. I am supposed to go feed now but it's raining again. I feed out in the open and they just won't eat in a downpour! Dinner will be a little late I guess!

:cowboy:Just cuz I wanna!


----------



## corgi

Me and my heart horse....look at her soft eye. She was affectionate tonight...well, as affectionate as a diva can be. :loveshower:


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> O I forgot I wanted to say that SOMETIMES, a horse that turns and gets irritated, cinchy, or tries to bite could have something hurting. I had a horse that was bothered by ulcers off and on and when they would flare up, he'd get real cinch. On the other hand, some horses just need to be worked out of it. Just a thought. If I get in a hurry and start cinching Lacey up faster than she likes, she'll revert back to her cinchiness.


:loveshower: Excuse me, but this is such a contrast to the main forum! Also everyone else after Blue who talked about possible pain or injuries. Saddle fit also comes to mind - with an English saddle anyway, if the bit around the withers doesn't fit properly, doing the saddle up tight can drive hard bits of saddle into sensitive and probably already bruised skin. - in general terms, not necessarily in terms of the riding school horse who's the original subject.

I recently had a thoroughly needed rant here on the main HF pages because people forget about this kind of stuff and behave like Neanderthals:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/balking-everything-588570/page6/#post7581418

The link is direct to my rant. An "expert" then went on to try to discredit this post and insinuate I "spoil" my horses. If you're on blood pressure medication, don't read this thread...


----------



## SueC

*HP*, I agree with Phantom re that horse. I mean, there are always exceptions and this guy might be one, but don't you want a horse that is socially normal so you can ride in a group if you wish? If solo riding is your thing, and you want to keep a horse alone, then this kind of horse may fret less, of course. Probably would still appreciate at least someone over the fence for company. Might run OK with cattle.

Re the trotting and racking and canter: I did some advice for people re-training standardbreds on my journal here (links direct to post):

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/trotters-arabians-donkeys-other-people-479466/page3/

It covers gaits and what types of SB will do what and that the main reason people have issues with SB canter etc is that they don't re-train them properly to saddle. I've ridden a fair few SBs growing up on a SB stud and ours had/have all the standard gaits and no issues with canter. I can't explain this quickly, hence the link!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, nice soft eye! 

HP, yep, usually every year I have a melt down. I think planning RS the very next week has helped!

Sue, was the cinch topic on the main forum? I didn't look at the link, I am at a happy place. I know it would make my blood boil! 

The horse at our university we visited was cinchy too. I don't understand why places like that don't take that more seriously. Those horses are used A LOT! They should get special treatment!

I did something new tonight! I brush hogged all the pastures! My mom was about to do it, but when I saw that she uses her ATV.....I siad, I'll do it!  Wasn't hard to do at all.

Yeah, TJ, I'm about to be done with M. :sad: I think I have been more than fair, forgiving, understanding.....etc. That's the thing....I give for a LONG time, and that gets me taken advantage. Eventually I get  Then I walk away. Something I don't like to do. And why I don't have too many friends.....but I want to be treated as I treat them.....and that is hard to find. Enjoy your book! :wink:

OH, speaking of books....I ordered two more. LOL I have a wee bit of a problem with books. I LOVE them! Thought, the more I know, the better!


----------



## SueC

*Ladona*, great photo, I would frame it and put it on my wall! 

*TJ*, ever thought about freelance writing magazine articles? I do that as a sideline, and it's good fun. I write about sustainable farming, eco-friendly building, and general DIY and self-sufficiency. Just pick a topic and find a magazine that features such topics. I nice sideline can really make a difference. And main job: I spent some time trying out the funeral line about 18 months ago. If you don't get an arrogant boss then this could be a really meaningful and interesting line of work. And dead people generally don't give you any trouble. ;-)


----------



## SueC

*NM71*, that topic wasn't about cinching, it was about a horse that spooked in the arena (horse had just been shifted, although few seemed to think that was of interest). - For bitchy people in your small town, I recommend mental white-out. You don't exist. You don't exist. You're just an annoying and predictable hologram. ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue: food for thought.....wondering if 'horse' people forget that horses are horses......as teachers forget that kids are...wait a minute...............KIDS!!!!


----------



## SueC

:rofl:


----------



## NickerMaker71

As my co-author would say....They are freaking animals! Respect that!!!!

OK, so he would say that about children, (not that they are animals....well, maybe when he met my students. LOL ) but....all the same. 

Remember what you are working with people!!!!!:runninghorse2:


----------



## corgi

I spent some time playing with Blue tonight after cuddling with Isabella. I have a feeling the show on the 11th is going to be hilarious. It could very well be a very amusing disaster...but what the heck...I am up for it. LOL

Blue, while he is 10 years old, is still very green when it comes to ground work and arena work. He can handle a trail like a pro, but put him in a ring and he shows his displeasure.

Tonight I was just trying to work with leading him. Stopping, backing up, etc from the ground.

He has a very bad habit of planting all 4 feet and refusing to move when you ask him to do something he doesn't want to do. Well, tonight he decided he was done "playing". He planted all 4 feet and wouldn't move...forward, backward, sideways...nada.

He does this with Jeff, less frequently now than when we first got him, and Jeff can get him to move pretty quickly by getting him to move his hindquarters. 

When he did it to me tonight, I looked at him and said "Seriously Blue? ". And he dropped his head and came to me like a puppy dog. The next time he did it, I looked at him and crooked my finger at him, making the "come here" motion. And he did.

Can you see us in the ring and him planting his feet and me asking him "Seriously?" And coaxing him to move? This is gonna be an adventure,

I think we will have the western pleasure walk down pretty well. He does that on his own. The jog will be interesting. Keeping him going will be the challenge...and then making him move again when he stops. LOL

Like I said, I have nothing to lose, and we have to start somewhere. We may not know what we are doing, but we will look good doing it!

Sue, loved the donkey pics!

Nicker- I echo the others...M needs to be dropped. Unless she comes and apologizes for her attitude yesterday. Thanks for the western pleasure info..
Keep the advice coming!

Stan- Harley? Go for it!!!

Tj- what type of job would you love to do? I am sure you have many skills that could be employed elsewhere. My Dad used to work for Pinkerton and ended up with a very cushy security job manning a gate to a private community. That could end up being boring though.

All my teacher friends...let me just say how much I miss my summers off. Super jealous. I worked on curriculum all day today and repeating again tomorrow. I Also have an appeal meeting tomorrow, initiated by a parent who is unhappy her child was not found eligible for gifted services. Also dealing with HR and making sure that two of our county's music teachers will receive extra pay next year because they will be traveling between 2 schools and will be using their planning time to travel. AND trying to fill two empty teaching positions. BUT..after tomorrow I am on VACATION! Beach bound on Saturday. Yeah baby!

I better get off of here.. my alarm goes off at 4:45am. Uggggg...


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- What an awesome post! I started to read the condescending rubbish that followed but could not make it all the way through. pteewweee!

BTW- I was just asking what you thought about that horse with the social issue for general information. He is not the one for me. I'm involved with a skinny muddy gray! 

Another night of freezer food clean up. Tonight I dealt with a restaurant sized bag of thawed green beans. We now have a HUGE green bean casserole with chunks of grilled Italian sausage in it. DH is not home from work yet, but I will be serving it with warm biscuits. Tonight is his meltdown night. No energy, worked all day and sounded almost pouty on the phone. I picked up a couple movies to cheer him up :loveshower:
Nike's cut looks good. It's scabbing over like a kid's skinned knee! I dabbed on a little extra corona for good measure. :faceshot:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I put Phin out with the rest of the herd. As soon as I opened the gate to the paddock he had been in, he went out and the rest of the herd went in! They didn't even pause to sniff noses or make a snake face in passing.

That meant Phin got to explore the other 2 paddocks and the barn yard on his own. He calmly moseyed around, smelling things and sampling the grass along the way:































And then, after he had walked everywhere and checked everything out, there was this:











:clap: :happydance: :clap: :happydance: :clap:

So so so relieved that the whole thing was a non-event.


And I couldn't resist a pic of my supervisor:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> I recently had a thoroughly needed rant here on the main HF pages because people forget about this kind of stuff and behave like Neanderthals:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/balking-everything-588570/page6/#post7581418
> 
> The link is direct to my rant. An "expert" then went on to try to discredit this post and insinuate I "spoil" my horses. If you're on blood pressure medication, don't read this thread...


At least one of those so-called experts irks me to the point I literally don't bother to read _anything_ they post any longer, regardless of thread. Anybody who needs to resort to name-calling gets no respect or time from me.

Interesting to see they got called out for that on the thread you linked.. if only it would make any sort of difference. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> At least one of those so-called experts irks me to the point I literally don't bother to read _anything_ they post any longer, regardless of thread. Anybody who needs to resort to name-calling gets no respect or time from me.


I'm not reading certain people anymore either.

I rather liked the sign I saw up on a school canteen in an area with socioeconomic problems once:

*"No manners, no service."*

Good maxim. I extend it to, "No manners, no reply."

My husband has this internet maxim that says, "Don't feed the troll." I wonder if people like that are worse on the internet than in real life? I mean, research suggests that people do all sorts of appalling stuff on the internet just because they can get away with it relatively easily, even on moderated sites. (But even the worst stuff on HF is pretty tame compared to some of the stuff that commonly happens in "comment" sections on blogs or opinion pieces.)

On the other hand, I think the way people act when they feel they can get away with it gives you a pretty good assessment of their general character.

And in real life, there's plenty of annoying people, as NM71 will attest with her recent experiences with a self-styled real-life "expert"...




> Interesting to see they got called out for that on the thread you linked.. if only it would make any sort of difference. :icon_rolleyes:


I have to say, I stopped reading the thread pretty soon after I posted that. It got swamped with boring, predictable, condescending, shrill reams of writing, and I'd rather spend my time on nice threads. If there's anything worth going back for, you can let me know. :neutral:

Love all the photos, PH13! You have gorgeous horses. One day I might have an Arabian again, but for now, my hands are full with the horses we have here, who keep me entertained and in the fresh air.


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, hope you got plenty of rest.

HP, hope the rain stopped long enough to feed.

Ladona, sounds like you are having too much fun and should be arrested for it. you know that much fun has been outlawed by Odumba. Turns out it offends the Arabic mountain goat herders.

Sue, How do you do? 
I, too, change the channel as soon as a thread becomes a cow pie party.


Stan, get a Honda or something instead of buying a name that needs the bolts tightened back up after every so many rides. lol I love Harleys, but they are more maintenance than any other bike on the market.


I had an awesome evening after work. Spent some good time playing with the boys in the pasture getting some running end to end then a group hug. lol They surrounded me and all biding for affection. It was nice as they didn't get right on top of me, but close enough to nudge me with a muzzle.

Then I headed for Reba. Oh my Reba is quickly filling my card. 
She still is almost impossible to catch in the pasture as she will constantly put one of the other horses between us and keep her halter just out of reach of my hand. So I have to lead Precious, the lead mare, into the round pen then work it to let only her out. Then I get to play push and direction change until she agrees letting me walk up to her is much less work.

She is getting really good at walking on a loose lead with head even with my shoulder. Got out of the round pen and got over into the 2 big front pastures where I could lock the other 3 in the third pasture. We walked, stopped, picked up feet, backed, stopped picked up feet again then walk forward more. After working so good together I decided to turn her loose and see if I still had the connection and sure enough we were able to work on everything we did on line while being free. She walked, stopped and back as well as let me walk around to each foot and get it lifted before going back to walking. Even walked right along the fence where Precious had her head reached over and she stayed with me.
I have gotten her almost automatic at picking up her fronts with a couple of taps on the flexor tendons. I made more progress by working on getting her back feet up as well now. She is learning so quick what I'm asking for and wanting to please as she is gaining trust in my actions. I'll be taking the rasp and knife out tomorrow with me to start working on her feet with them to see how she reacts with me doing it. I may have to do them myself for a while til I can get her more comfortable being handled. 

Talk about a 20 mile drive home with a concrete smile on my face!! Cloud 9 I tell ya!!!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, that is awesome!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Roadyy, that is awesome!


Ditto!!! I'm loving these Rick & Reba stories


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *Ladona*
> 
> *TJ*, ever thought about freelance writing magazine articles? I do that as a sideline, and it's good fun. I write about sustainable farming, eco-friendly building, and general DIY and self-sufficiency. Just pick a topic and find a magazine that features such topics. I nice sideline can really make a difference. And main job: I spent some time trying out the funeral line about 18 months ago. If you don't get an arrogant boss then this could be a really meaningful and interesting line of work. And dead people generally don't give you any trouble. ;-)


These & Ladona's idea are good food for thought. I might could use some boredom, lol! maybe I could get a job sittin around keeping an eye on dead people to make sure that they don't cause any trouble (& keep Ladona's # on speed dial in case one pops up!):dance-smiley05:


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful picture of you & your Isabella, Ladona!

Sue, I've looked at that thread more than once, & just...yuck. Yes, that one person, I think PH is speaking of the same one I no longer pay any mind to.

HP, glad that Nike's scrape is so much better!

Lots of posts, now I can't recall them all but have read all. Laundry is started then will go to the store later this morning. I fell asleep in my chair last night while reading, then got up & went to bed...slept 10 hours! Must've needed it!

Timer just went off, gotta go put the clothes in the dryer...


----------



## Roadyy

Just remember what Ray Stephens sang about. 

I stopped sitting up with the dead when the dead started sitting up too.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I did want to say: Phantom, your horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you mentioned that Tj, I had missed responding to her post.


I agree with Tj, The horses are looking good and very glad they settled right in with no explosions. 


I pick up the electric fence supplies after work today and start putting posts in the ground on the back part of the property. Going to run it into the pines a piece so they can have some shade during the day. Then have a trail ride planned for Saturday with a few people. I hope nothing major comes up to get in the way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just a few quick posts today...

*PH13*: Phineas is so beautiful!! How does he get better looking in each picture?? I think you got a real gem in that horse, and so happy to hear the melding into the herd was non eventful. 

*Sue*: I looked at the link, liked a couple of your posts, read a few others, and decided I just had nothing to say about all that. :icon_rolleyes: Don't want to follow that thread, thank you very much. 

*Rrooaaddyy*: like TJ said, enjoying the Rick & Reba saga, keep up the good work. 

*Nicker*: Glad you survived the erratic ride! I don't even try to deal with toxic people anymore, and "M" and "E" sound VERY toxic. They are GREEN with ENVY after learning the full story of you and the very successful RS program!! 

Nod and walk on, and hopefully Jay will help with a toot as you pass! 

*TJ*: I totally get that your current job is wearing you out. I like the idea of Sue's to submit articles for extra cash. Don't know about the funeral home thing, but you are such a bright, positive influence on this thread, I would guess even the deseased would feel better with you around!

More later, gotta run now, it is my youngest DD's birthday and we have plans for some FUN! 

ta-ta


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, I do think people got cahoonas on line. I also think those who spout off probably arne't real nice people in real life and ones we would want to stear clear of.

i hav also noticed, the older i get, that people like to pretend they are all put together. Like "OH, ya, I do that....OH no, you shouldn't do that....Been there done that".....:icon_rolleyes:

But in reality, they blow smoke!!!! 

No one is perfect, so why try to pretend to be? M is one of those.....please, you do not need to pretend around me, I am the first to say I am NOT perfect! LOL

I see that at work. I'll go to the boss and say...Gosh, i could have done that better! She's retorts.....you did great....you should see what others have completed. " I'm flabbergasted b/c most walk around bragging.

Geez, people need to get REAL.

Roaddy, happy for you! Sounds like a wonderful night!

I know there is more, but I have to scoot out of here.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

When I spent a lot of time on Yahoo chats we commonly referred to those boasters as using the Yahoo inches measuring tape for their egos.

Kinda like the tape fisherman tale's use to scale how big their fish was.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> *Ladona*, great photo, I would frame it and put it on my wall!
> 
> *TJ*, ever thought about freelance writing magazine articles? I do that as a sideline, and it's good fun. I write about sustainable farming, eco-friendly building, and general DIY and self-sufficiency. Just pick a topic and find a magazine that features such topics. I nice sideline can really make a difference. And main job: I spent some time trying out the funeral line about 18 months ago. If you don't get an arrogant boss then this could be a really meaningful and interesting line of work. And dead people generally don't give you any trouble. ;-)


What did you write about/do with the funeral line? I'm always curious what others who do what I do think/write about/talk about.


----------



## Freebird

Hi all!

Wow, you're hard to keep up with! 

Roadyy - I'm loving the Reba stories! You inspire me. 

Sue - as always, you're a fountain of wisdom

Nicker - you have a great point about people boasting & blowing smoke. It's usually the least educated (book or street) who spout the most vile.

Phantom - beautiful horses & gorgeous place!

Corgi - love the photo


Last night was one of my Rescue nights. We got chores done pretty quickly... although my daughter got pretty frustrated with the other volunteer. She brings her daughters & then assumes because they don't know much and are less able than mine, it's okay to talk to her like she doesn't know what she's doing. Mine takes after me, in that if there is a job to be done, show her how and she will do it. She was holding gates while I ran the Oldies in for dinner... other volunteer thought that might be a little dangerous for her. Let me just say, at 12 years old, she's perfected the Hairy Eyeball. :rofl:

After, we stopped at the barn for just a few minutes to check on Bird after her worming & boosters. She's doing well, and remembered her "fly spray will not kill you" lesson with just a few little flinches & side steps. I was even able to hold the rope around her girth - again, not scary!

I have a kinda busy day & then a major dr. appointment this afternoon... will try to catch up again tonight. Y'all have a great day!

Oh - a shot from the rescue last night. This is Orion, 7 year old Morgan/Perch cross. I am thinking if we ride tomorrow night, he will be my trusty steed. He's actually going up for adoption, but we need to ensure that his wheezes are "just" alfalfa allergies and not asthma.


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thanks Freebird! M also associates with the 'barn' too...maybe that's her problem too! :icon_rolleyes: Whatever......LOL That is how it is around here...barn cliques. Hmmm....what if you don't belong to a 'barn' then what? :shrug: You're happy and FREE:gallop:


I am *really, really* blessed not to have barn drama! I have a friend who changed barns three times in as many years because of "grasshoppers" and barn drama before they finally moved to California and got their own place. SO yes, :gallop: is good!


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> What did you write about/do with the funeral line? I'm always curious what others who do what I do think/write about/talk about.


With the funeral line I did not write, I simply was front-stage welcoming and comforting people at funerals. That was fine, but the proprietor was an inappropriate *** (as I had been warned), so I didn't continue. Instead I started working with a girl with CP and I take her out to have adventures twice a week. That's my off-farm job these days and it fits really well into my life at this time. She's a great girl and she looooves horses.


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> It's usually the least educated (book or street) who spout the most vile.


Very true, in my experience. The more venom with which an opinion is defended, the less facts are behind it! :rofl:

Orion looks lovely. What was he rescued from? It's incredible that a handsome horse like that wasn't looked after properly...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Freebird said:


> Phantom - beautiful horses & gorgeous place!
> 
> This is Orion, 7 year old Morgan/Perch cross. I am thinking if we ride tomorrow night, he will be my trusty steed. He's actually going up for adoption, but we need to ensure that his wheezes are "just" alfalfa allergies and not asthma.


I am super lucky that I married into this amazing place.. I started out in a small suburban-heading-for-urban box outside of Philly when I met my now-DH. When people asked if it was hard to decide who was selling their home, I had to laugh.. it was a no-brainer!! I am still awed daily at the amazing place I get to live now.


That Orion is quite the looker. I have a friend searching for exactly that type of horse as her next trail mount. What a shame you are so far away! But when he is ready for adoption, let me know the details and I will send them on to her. Maybe we will do a roadtrip. :riding:


----------



## Blue

Hey all. Got a ride in this morning. Had to leave at 5 to get any saddle time in before it was just plain hot by 9. Worked out well. Just got a chuck roast in the crock pot and ready to hit the shower and get ready for work.

That Orion is a beaut! I rode a Morgan/Qtr for many years and loved it. Now I ride a Perch/Qtr. I imagine I'd REALLY love a Morgan/Percheron!

Working in a funeral home. I think I could work with the dead people ok, but I'd have trouble with all the families coming in. :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

"I simply was front-stage welcoming and comforting people at funerals." SueC, I could do this, very well...but bet the hourly wage isn't anywhere close to what I get now...maybe should check it out anyways, just in case.

"I am *really, really* blessed not to have barn drama!" Freebird, me too! When i was first at Janice's there was 3 adult boarders who had their noses firmly in the air, but they are long gone (& had betrayed Janice's honest/innocent friendship too, before they left, but that's another story). Lately, only encountered a bit of nose-up from 2 teen-age girls, but...they're teen-age girls, so...like, duh... whatever..!! This last time, the day of my 2nd canter attempt(s) I met Jennifer. Wonderful, down-to-earth woman, very real. I had seen her once before, very briefly, when she came out to teach truly-snotty-at-the-time Ms Spirit some ground manners. I was intimidated by the sight of her: tall, blond, beautiful, dressed to the nines in English togs & hoisting an expensive Australian saddle. I had no need to worry! One word from that fine woman set my heart at ease. After that lesson, she had so much praise & encouragement for me! Felt very very good to hear...not that I don't get that here & live on it, but this was face-to-face w/Super Rider & my initial feeling was "gulp!" I love it when my initial fear of someone is proven wrong! (and, oh, that Orion is one handsome horse..)

Well, I got up @ 5am, got laundry done, then the bank for more laundry quarters, then the store. All done by 10am! Am running out of shampoo, so stared at the better shampoos for a couple of minutes, remembering what the lady who just cut my straw-dry hair (on top of dry scalp head) said "I understand about money, but a better shampoo would do you well". So got Mane&Tail (which I used an eon ago).

So, believe it or not, that was my horse-fix-connection for the day. Yesterday I put my receipt in my what-I've-bought-gotten folder for the new lead rope & rubber curry comb, & attached the tag from dawn's halter to an explanatory sticky note. Now, all you horse owners no doubt keep bookkeeping records of expenditures by necessity; I guess mine falls into not-quite memorabilia! I like to keep track of stuff 'tho, shows to me I'm DOING it, and....whatever works!

In a bit going to go put together lunch stuff for 3 days (the 4th day don't have to be @ work 'till 3p, so that can wait...besides I still have stuff left over from prep for last week...since didn't have time to eat sometimes.) Today did get a box of Carnation Breakfast stuff & vitamins (a big bottle of super-dooper gummy things for women & a small bottle of magnesium. The gummies have the B12). Plus, will be prepping hamburger & making mac/cheez things (w/the required green chili, of course!) to freeze for dinners.

Oh...this is funny: was wheeling in the cart from my car to the bldg door. One of my Russian neighbors came out of the door, gave me the accustomed slight nod/bare smile/kind eyes that I've seen w/other Russian ladies here since they've figured out I'm pretty okay, I guess. Noted the quick appraising glance into the top layer of my cart, lol: now the Russian Ladies Grapevine will know that New Woman has a cat (cat food bag) & likes English muffins, since there were 2 packs. Hah, they don't know I have TWO cats & a package of English muffins in reserve. Heh heh... I don't mind their mild curiosity at all, it's not at all intrusive.

Better get going & do my stuff. I'd thought perhaps to drive on out to Janice's to try out the halter on Bailey, but the wet weather put a kabosh on that idea; so, that will come, sooner than later, it's all good.

Have babbled quite long enough, hope all are having a very good day! I DO like this 3-day off thing....!


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> With the funeral line I did not write, I simply was front-stage welcoming and comforting people at funerals. That was fine, but the proprietor was an inappropriate *** (as I had been warned), so I didn't continue. Instead I started working with a girl with CP and I take her out to have adventures twice a week. That's my off-farm job these days and it fits really well into my life at this time. She's a great girl and she looooves horses.


Oh, okay! We have a couple of part-time, on call staff who do that during visitations. Unfortunately, I think that funeral home proprietors can be inappropriate asses - they can be very socially awkward & it comes off inappropriate. I am *definitely *not trying to defend him - just saying it happens. 

I am sure the girl with CP enjoys your adventures - what a great heart you have! :loveshower:


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Very true, in my experience. The more venom with which an opinion is defended, the less facts are behind it! :rofl:
> 
> Orion looks lovely. What was he rescued from? It's incredible that a handsome horse like that wasn't looked after properly...


He was actually released to us by a draft breeder. She had been trying to sell him with no luck, and was concerned about his possible asthma issue - which our vet thinks is no more than an allergy to alfalfa. He was very well taken care of, is gelded, and is completely broke to ride - in fact, when she brought him, her 3 year old daughter was climbing all over him and "rode" him into the quarantine stall. We have had him for about six weeks, so the next time our vet comes out, if she gives him a clean bill of health, he will be adoptable (for a nice adoption fee). He is as charming as he is handsome, and is a gentle giant.


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am super lucky that I married into this amazing place.. I started out in a small suburban-heading-for-urban box outside of Philly when I met my now-DH. When people asked if it was hard to decide who was selling their home, I had to laugh.. it was a no-brainer!! I am still awed daily at the amazing place I get to live now.


Yep, that would be a no-brainer for me to! 



> That Orion is quite the looker. I have a friend searching for exactly that type of horse as her next trail mount. What a shame you are so far away! But when he is ready for adoption, let me know the details and I will send them on to her. Maybe we will do a roadtrip. :riding:


Wouldn't that be fun?! I will keep you in the loop when we are ready to adopt him out. We have adopted out all over the US - we recently sent one to Missouri, and one to Texas. We just ask that the adopters provide transport and of course a background check.


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Hey all. Got a ride in this morning. Had to leave at 5 to get any saddle time in before it was just plain hot by 9. Worked out well. Just got a chuck roast in the crock pot and ready to hit the shower and get ready for work.
> 
> That Orion is a beaut! I rode a Morgan/Qtr for many years and loved it. Now I ride a Perch/Qtr. I imagine I'd REALLY love a Morgan/Percheron!
> 
> Working in a funeral home. I think I could work with the dead people ok, but I'd have trouble with all the families coming in. :wave:



You are SO right... the dead people are pretty okay. Their families can be challenging. Raw emotion plays out in so many ways - some are sweet, some are very, very sour. A few months back, one was super sour to me and one of our directors one day, but then next day brought us chocolate & wine. 

We are funeral directors, referees, counselors, judges, financial advisors, and most of all, a friend when one is needed. It's been very interesting - my background is in human services, but I've only been with the FH for two years. I primarily work with the public (I'm Director of Outreach), but get called in on family situations from time to time.


----------



## Eole

> Maybe I could get a job sittin around keeping an eye on dead people to make sure that they don't cause any trouble (& keep Ladona's # on speed dial in case one pops up!):dance-smiley05:


 :rofl:
My bio mom was a funeral director for many years; I did summer jobs doing landscaping there (large cemetary) and had an aunt taking care of families at funerals.



> Jay and I had a better connection than ever. Maybe from the ride yesterday?


 I agree. When I push my mare beyond our comfort zone, the next days she is just "wow". Connection, trust, it gives her (and I) a surge of confidence.
You did very well on your ride NM. I'll say like the others: I wouldn't ride again with the leading lady (L?). Riding in a group, you have to be considerate with people behind and adapt your riding accordingly.
I train every summer with very competitive endurance riders (like 3rd in world ranking) and even they will ask before trotting, cantering, moving away from group. It's being civilized and safe.

Rick&Reba saga: I like this. Now I have two soaps to look for. Three with MR's camping commentary. Did I miss this week's?

PH: Phin fits right in! I guess you really like cleaning horses with your collection of greys!  Is your supervisor totally back to good health?

Blue: Patch reminds me of mischievious puppies I had. He'll grow out of it, it's a phase. 

Talking of puppies, Koolio: LUCY!!! Pictures please!!! I forgot to comment on your trip to Iceland. You'll love it. A friend went last summer for her 50th and did 2 weeks of riding. She LOVED it and her pictures were spectacular.

Dressage lesson was postponed again Tuesday: RAIN. :x
We had family-friends over all week end for DH's B-Day. We offered him jumps blocks for jumps/cavaletti. I had poles done at the local shop: 8' 4X4 that I had corners cut to make them octogonal. It works perfectly. He is training Rafale for eventing this summer, very happy he's riding again.
A guest took that picture of Buttercup and me.

I rode Buttercup, did 6km in an hour this morning. Long hills where we practiced downhill sitting down (better) and a couple water holes (flooded trail) to walk through. She is a star. She was scared, but she did it. So happy with her.


----------



## Freebird

tjtalon said:


> This last time, the day of my 2nd canter attempt(s) I met Jennifer. Wonderful, down-to-earth woman, very real. I had seen her once before, very briefly, when she came out to teach truly-snotty-at-the-time Ms Spirit some ground manners. I was intimidated by the sight of her: tall, blond, beautiful, dressed to the nines in English togs & hoisting an expensive Australian saddle. I had no need to worry!


Oh my, I'm glad I'm not the only one! We have "Heather", a tall, thin, young, gorgeous blonde with a big black horse. She has turned out to be the nicest person!! One night after talking with her for a while, on the way home, my 12 year old said "geez, Mom, maybe you shouldn't be so judgy, she's really nice". Yeah, I got told what for by a 12 year old.


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> I am sure the girl with CP enjoys your adventures - what a great heart you have! :loveshower:


You should see _hers_!  She is one of the most inspirational human beings I know. And she's got this amazing outlook on life - glass is always 90% full, and she's always beaming at things and ready to laugh and plotting mischief.  She makes more of her life with all its physical limitations than the average able-bodied person. It always gives me a trememdous lift to work her. As her parents are away at present, she's coming to see the horses and donkeys here on Sunday. She has an electric wheelchair and she enjoys driving it around our paddocks!


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> You should see _hers_!  She is one of the most inspirational human beings I know. And she's got this amazing outlook on life - glass is always 90% full, and she's always beaming at things and ready to laugh and plotting mischief.  She makes more of her life with all its physical limitations than the average able-bodied person. It always gives me a trememdous lift to work her. As her parents are away at present, she's coming to see the horses and donkeys here on Sunday. She has an electric wheelchair and she enjoys driving it around our paddocks!


Beautiful!


----------



## Blue

Eole, and everyone else I suppose. Are you familiar with these smaller breeds? I'm flying by the seat of my pants here and need to know. Patch is approx a year old. He chews up everything and I hate to resort to the cayenne pepper, but have no choice. I've already had to buy a new pair of boots for work and just can't have him chewing on everything. Because of his fear and lack of confidence we have to be very careful about discipline, so I just try to make sure he will chose NOT to chew on something . He's definitely house broken, so that's a plus.

Now for my question. I bought a large wire crate and pad when I had him fixed. When I leave for work or anything else I end up putting him in his crate until I get home. He has lousy recall and I'm afraid he's going to find the weak parts in our fence. Even if he stayed home, he'd get bored and find trouble. Am I doing any harm or prolonging training by keeping him so confined while I'm away? Even though we used crate training for our other dogs, by this time they were this age it was all etched in stone.

My only other experience is with larger more easily worked dogs. Patch really is improving. He gets way over excited when I come home so it's straight outside and work off some steam. After that he really tries to control himself.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Am I doing any harm or prolonging training by keeping him so confined while I'm away?


Crates are _wonderful_ things when a dog is in training - regardless of age. Much better Patch goes in the crate when you are away (or even when you don't have the ability to pay him as much attention as he needs) than to have him chewing things up or testing your fence. Some dogs will "train out" of a crate while others never will. Take one day at a time with him. He is so lucky to be with you versus having been taken right to a shelter (or just left roaming).


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE: here is my two cents on Patch, after 20 weeks fo puppy school with Pipes! LOL (Now I'm the expert! LOL Not!)

One, chewing is a form of energy release. Does he have bones to chew? Kong? If he is part Jack or terrier, they have a tremendous NEED to DO. If they can't release this energy they WILL create their own entertainment....as you have found out! 

We started Pipes out with a crate, and I will continue! She knows now that even if she hears the shower pop on, she is to go in there. it's never a place for punishment, but a safe haven.

When we work she is in there from 7-4. Long day! We then walk her and i let her run out her energy at the barn for approx 2 hours behind the fence. I don't trust to let her go. She chases cats and chickens! If I can, I allow her to play with my mom's Great Pyranese, he's a little over a year. They wear each othe rout too.

keeping his mind busy with tricks, and basic commands are really good too! keep his mind focused!! And keep him BUSY!

We have learned that if Pipes doesn't expend all that energy she is a holy terror! She will do anything to get attention and burn energy.....steal towels, find socks and chew them (I swear I do not have one pair without a hole. ) Throw her Kong at us....the list goes on.

Yesterday, for whatever reason she went crazy running so very fast in the field. ( I should put her in some competitions.) Thenshe spotted me and jumped real high, nearly as high as my head (and I'm 5'11") and bit my arm! OW! She broke skin too! ******! She was just playing, but still. Now I'm carrying around a crop!

She's also bad about jumping....getting better, especially at the barn. The crop is helping. LOL I don't hit her with it, it's just a warning.

Something I love is the Easy Walk harness. It works with pressure points like the Thundershirt. She's a totally different dog when she wears it in public.

Bottomline from a mom of one similar......keep their brain active, lots of exercise, and crate when not at home or when you can't watch him.

Good Luck!


----------



## Happy Place

Blue my German Short hair was in a crate every time I left the house. It got so that when I put on work shoes, he would walk into his crate. He's 9 now and can stay out for the most part. As long as I put the kitchen garbage out before I leave, he's fine .
Nike has another cut. This time on his hip. Looks like a bite maybe. I wonder if he is feeling his oats a bit and Buster has to let him know who is boss. I'll keep my eye on things!


----------



## corgi

Blue...I agree with the others. The crate is not a punishment, it is meant to become their safe place. Patch is totally capable of being in there all day while you work. It is the safest place for him.

Wyatt loves his crate. He is 10 now and We keep it in our storage area but if we bring it out, he goes right into it and gives a big happy sigh.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh, more thoughts.....our puppy teacher encouraged us to have the dogs chew antlers. Expensive, but they last a LONG time, and the dogs loved them!

Also, alhtough Pipes is VERY strong willed and I had to get firm at times, she was extremely food motivated. They make great training bits now. I would keep them (sometiems still do) in my pocket for times when she needs new directions. Just like a horse, if the dog gives a TRY, reward....and give a treat!


----------



## Blue

Thanks guys. Seems like I'm on the right track. The crate is in the front room and always with the door open. Sometimes when we're watching TV he'll go in and lay down for a nap.

Yes, we have toys galore! And a couple of antlers and water buffalo horns. When he has to be in his crate for confinement I always put a variety of toys. A couple soft and a couple hard. 

Right now we're mostly concentrating on setting him up for success instead of watching for opportunities correct. Granted as time goes on I'll ease him into more and more "learning" experiences. He needs way more confidence and reassurance right now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Totally off topic, but I saw this comercial the other day and just couldn't believe it was for real, but it a real ad for a real product!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, don't know if this idea will be of benefit but: my sister has 3 dachsunds, one of which is an 18 mo old puppy who is the worst chewer destructo-monster she has ever had. In addition to crate-training, she got a Feniway diffuser. Not sure if she got that for the chewing or his hyperness (& squabbling w/older male dog) but she said it helps alot. I thought maybe it might help to call your pup down in general, while he's learning that correction doesn't mean he has to have a melt-down/pee thing. The diffuser is a calming pheromone thing, to my understanding. A bit pricey, but sister said for her dog's case, it's been worth it. (ps, pup in question has had issues w/the crate, but that's individual to him).

Off to get ready for work, later all...!


----------



## tjtalon

oops...meant "calm" down not "call" down.....it's early, not awake....


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, good luck with the pup and training before you are sitting on milk crates to watch the picture box.

AA, I can't see the video here at work due to filters, but the title looks familiar. 

No real update on the R&R saga. I dropped off a roll of hay and helped feed them then rubbed her neck while she ate. I bought 2 rolls of 2" tape, 1 roll of electric twine, insulators and gate handles. Suppose to collect the t posts today so guess I'll be putting up fence on Father's Day weekend, but I think I will get a ride in before starting the fence. 

The planned posse trail ride played out due to everyone having something come up that had to be done. We have a training day planned for July 18th, but it's more to see how the horses interact with the other horses and how we handle our horses. If they can't get along with the other horses or we can't control then we aren't much good for the group and just eating up Posse money on feed. We each have a $25 a month lot to be used at a feed store for anything horse related. 

Sure feels good to come in here.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Not much horsing around for me yesterday. DH was home and we ran some errands.

Thought of you Corgi, as i treated myself to a pedi. Hows' the blue dots?

DH talked to someone at work and told him about a trail nearby. We went and scoped it out. It's a foot path, but looks very nice (the piece I walked) to ride.

Trying to talk him into going fishing as I take a ride on this trail. 

Freebird, love the looks of that Morgan/Perch. They have a Perch/cross at the university. Gosh i wanted to jump on!! LOL My vet 3 day events with a perch/cross too! She said you'd be surprised at what they can do!

Eole, you basically ride by yourself, right? Trailer out, right? Need to find a way to make my family comfortable with me doing that. At least the state parks where I went recently. They are near the rangers sttation.

The trail book I just finished talked about trail manners....L missed that chapter! LOL Gotta laugh now that I am home safe!

Was doing a lot fo thinking about the two (experts) I was recently talking about....Started hauling my manure pile....lots of time to think....and it dawned on me that maybe the have a bug up their butt b/c I didn't take a horse from either of them. Way back when this whole horse thing started 3 years ago, and i was looking, E GAVE me a horse (couldn't be ridden, taking up stall space, and turned out to be WACKO!). M was actaully the one who suggested I take her. Give her some loving. She nearly hurt my mother and me, so we called E and said, come get her.

The other 'expert's' son trades horses, and out of neighborly niceness (I had been warned about him.) I checked out a couple of his horses. of course when I went over there donning my lunge whip and such, they both teased me and laughed....Oh she's trying to be.....{pick your expert here} Nice, huh?

THEN.....he tried selling me a horse with an abscess! I was doing my 'Clinton Anderson' stunts and turned it real tight, and made it walk on and WALA....it started limping!

In retro spect.....it should be ME is is angry at THEM! Maybe they are angry b/c I found my beautiful boy without them! LOL:loveshower: 

Just thinking out loud here, as I will never know why they do the things they do, nor am I going to waste more of my limited, precious time on them. :wink:

Roaddy, loving the Reba stories too! I learn so much from you!

BLUE, sounds like you are on the right track! 

Hope all are well. Happy to see you Stanley!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Blue

Thanks for the input on Patch everyone. TJ, that diffuser sounds interesting. Hard to believe that anything so small can chew up so much! But that diffuser sounds like it might help with his fears. I'll stop at Petsmart today and look into it.


----------



## Koolio

*Dog training...*

Blue - as others have said, I wood continue with the crate. We just transitioned Lucy from the laundry room to the crate now that her bladder can last long enough and she is much happier. Just make sure the crate is a happy place. We give a treat every time they go in (10 years later, Hemi still looks forward to his crate time). Provide a nice crate pad and a safe chew toy for whe you are away. I also find putting the crate in a quiet, darker place helps Otto. They sleep in there, not play. Some people cover the crate with a blanket to make it more den-like.

As for chewing things, the trick is constant supervision when you are home and teaching good behaviour. As soon as puppy has a sock or a shoe, trade it for an acceptable toy. They learn quickly what they can and can't chew. Offer a variety of toys. My dogs love empty plastic milk jugs to play with! Some people out their dog on a leash and tie the leash to their belt when they are home to keep the dog close by for monitoring. If you can't actively supervise, use the crate! It seems like a pain, but the dog will learn quickly if you are consistent and diligent.

For recall, make it a game. I keep treats in my pocket in the evening and randomly call Lucy to me and give her a treat. Sometimes I use a toy treat or a good play instead of food, but she is learning to come to her name. We also play the game in the fenced yard in the evenings. Once I'm off for the summer ( middle of next week ) I will use a light longe line as a leash and practice the recall outside of the fenced yard. With a long line or rope, I still have control and don't have to worry about her running away.

I gotta run as I work today with a slightly later start. I'll catch up with all the posts and Lucy pics either on the weekend or later next week when I'm off for the summer.

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Now for my question. I bought a large wire crate and pad when I had him fixed. When I leave for work or anything else I end up putting him in his crate until I get home. He has lousy recall and I'm afraid he's going to find the weak parts in our fence. Even if he stayed home, he'd get bored and find trouble. Am I doing any harm or prolonging training by keeping him so confined while I'm away? Even though we used crate training for our other dogs, by this time they were this age it was all etched in stone.


Short answer, no, you are not harming him by crating him. Crate training is excellent, especially for hyper terriers. We still crate ours when we are gone for long periods, and overnight. She is 17 years old, and has lost her capacity to NOT pee on my furniture if left out when we aren't around or are sleeping. 

They begin to see the crate as their little den or safe space. Sid often goes in to "hide" when the bigger/younger dogs are roughhousing. I think it's a very good thing for them.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing good. Sorry about whining the other day. I am just glad the Geico drill sergeant therapist isn't around. Would be sending me to nambie pambie land. 

Just thought I would drop in and see what was going on. Update on Angel from K, she is going to be used as a brood mare. They have a cremelo TWH stallion. They seem very happy with Angel. I am so glad she's got a good place. River isI going to live on a farm where there is another horse as a companion horse. I am so glad there is a happy ending there. I really wish things had worked out for me, but I am convinced that most horses don't need to be alone. 

Freebird I wish you were closer. I am in love with Orion. What a teddy bear. I love the draft crosses. K's draft cross is a dream to work with and ride. I have the page on this thread memorized of Orion's pic. Somebody is going to have a nice big baby when he is adopted. 

Blue My little dog Reggie has a crate that he stays in when I am gone. It took him a while to get use to it, but now it is his hangout. If he sees me getting ready to go somewhere, he'll just go get in it and lay down. 

Green beans are making and I am praying for rain. If this next chance of rain fizzles out, I am going to have to water them. The girls are enjoying the grasshoppers and have a smorgageborg everytime I let them out. 

Well, I know I haven't covered everything, just wanted to drop in and say hi.

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, thanks. I thought of tying him to my belt when I get home, but with all I have to get done before the sun goes down it's just not practical. Aside from that, he rarely gets out of my sight anyway. When training our other dogs, GSD's, my heeler, which is basically just an Australian Cattle Dog and of course my daughters pit/dane mix. GSD's actually train in about 10 minutes . My heeler was the same. In fact I don't remember him even trying to chew something up and as far as house training, it just didn't take much. The pit/mix on the other hand, took a little more creativity. First when he was found he was so malnourished that energy expenditure just didn't happen. After that he was so mellow and eager to please all we really had to worry about was those HUGE JAWS and my couch. Cayenne pepper handled that.

All that aside, when training those dogs I was home all day. Now I'm working very erratic hours and husband just doesn't have the energy or desire to train when he gets home after working in the Phoenix heat all day.

Right now I have his crate in the populated area of our house mostly for my convenience. I see a good point in moving it to a more "den like" area.

I too carry training treats with me all the time too. And sometimes rewards are just a nice ear scratch. Mix it up so he doesn't depend on any one reward. 

He actually is getting better. I haven't tested his recall off of our property yet but will try to next week. I have a 30' training lead. My concern is this weekend we are going to our place up north. It will be imperative that he stay on a line during the entire stay. I just know that the excitement of the area will completely overwhelm him and getting him to listen just might not happen. So, fold up his crate and take it with us so he can stay confined while we are out at a community BBQ. 

All in all I'm trying to stay ahead of him and set him up for success instead of having to correct his wrongs. Outsmarting a terrier is like trying to outsmart a heeler. It's giving me a headache.:frown_color:

Well, I've chattered enough this morning. I have one day off and a lot to do. Haven't cleaned house in a couple days but I really want to get a little more done on some painting. It's slow going

Anita, that video was funny! Where did you find that?

Roadyy, I'm really glad your posse is doing some training to acclimate the horses to each other. Some posse's don't have that kind of forethought.

:wave:


----------



## corgi

AA- yes, I have seen that commercial. They sell that stuff in Hallmark Stores around here. LOL
They even have a male version of it called "Trap a Crap". LOLOL
Someone bought hubby some of it for Christmas and that is all I am gonna say about that. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Thanks for the input on Patch everyone. TJ, that diffuser sounds interesting. Hard to believe that anything so small can chew up so much! But that diffuser sounds like it might help with his fears. I'll stop at Petsmart today and look into it.


Blue, if it's not at Petsmart, I saw it on Amazon (when looking for the cat variety).


----------



## Happy Place

AA- I love that commercial! Her very proper English accent really makes it work! 

Roadieeeeeeeeee- Is all of your property fenced using tape and E-twine? I'm just curious. I always day dream about fencing off the property next to us. The longer I work with Nike, the more I don't like the property he is at. So many limitations! Right now 3/4 of the pasture is under ankle deep, boot sucking mud. If he is at the hay bale, it's a work out just walking out there to get him. 

I feel a little like I am coming down with a stomach bug. On top of that I did a full core workout at the gym yesterday so my abs are killing me. I am not entirely sure I will make it to the gym today, It might just be a good day to take a long walk with my dogs and then with Nike. It would be so much more fun if I could walk him on the edges of the field next to where he lives. I should ask about that.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Everyone!
Some interesting conversations going on in here. 
Crate training is not something I've ever done, but we have a fairly big farm, about 750ac, so they have plenty of room. We do however train our four to accept being chained up at their kennels when we go off farm or have something to do that we don't want them involved in. Luckily Kelpies all have pretty good recall and they don't tend to stray too far from whoever they think is "boss", they do have a tendency to be one man dogs though. So, for example, our youngest dog, Pip, will do whatever DH says. The there is a pecking order which puts my FIL and myself next, then DS then DD then my MIL. Problem is if I tell Pip to do something she will look at me, then look at DH TO "check" that it IS what she should do. It's a kelpie thing. My old dog did it too, but I was boss. 

Tomorrow, DS has football (Aussie rules) which is in the next town, about 40min away. That will take up a lot of the day. I hope to get time in the afternoon to groom the horses and do a bit of groundwork. I'd like to have another try at working out what is going on with Rose. She has been getting worse the last few weeks, and I'm thinking its pain related to maybe an injury from when she bolted a while back. (She did flip herself over and land on her back in a ditch, but seemed fine at the time) A friend has a friend who is a body worker so I might need to give her a call next week.

Sunday, I have to work in the morning and then I hope to ride in the afternoon, depending on the weather.

What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## VickiRose

HP, hope it's not a bug, don't want your weekend ruined!


----------



## Roadyy

HP, both pastures on either side of the home is pasture fencing with wooden posts as well as the stud paddock on the far side of the barn. I got a discount on the material so 2 rolls of 2" tape(656 feet each), 1 roll of e-twine(656 feet), insulators( 3 bags), 3 handles and jumpers cost me less than $200 USD. The T posts will be free so I'll be able to fence off just under an acre in the back for them to graze on.


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, those Kelpie's sound like pretty nice dogs. That's what my heeler is like. Great recall. In fact I don't have to call him because he doesn't leave my side! The German Shepherds have excellent recall, but they have the advantage of being here since they were born and that really does make a difference. 

Pecking order! Ugh! I've stayed home a number of years so I was not only caretaker and trainer, but disciplinarian. Most dogs respect that first, then the lovers. One way or another, I always end up being the alpha here whether pack or herd!:vs-king:

Weekend plans. Husband is going to be taking some vaca time next week. Normally we'd be spending it up north, but he's got _his_ project in _my_ pasture. I think I told you we're switching from flood irrigation to sprinklers. Still going to utilize the ditch water, just drop a hose and use a pump. But he's going to bury pipe and pop up sprinklers so right now he's got 900' of trench dug and will probably spend his time off finishing that. My horses are locked in their stalls right now as I just can't risk them getting hurt. Actually they're pretty good at navigating the trenches but every time they step close it starts to cave in. Lacey is powerful enough that she could handle it, but old Bart would be in a pickle if he fell. Not worth the risk to me so I kept them in their stalls with a big fan and just rake them out twice a day. They're not happy about it, but o well.

We'll be going up north for a community get together on Sunday. Some neighbors of ours up there are full time residents and have a huge soiree every year for the summer solstice. HUGE. My boss was kind enough to give me the Sunday and Monday off so I can go. With 3 people gone now he just wasn't able to give me the week off, but I understand. Maybe he can make it up to me later. 

I don't much care for cashiering as my training and experience is office management and bookkeeping, but I gotta say the managers at this TSC are very nice and respectful. They know that people have lives and families and that even though you're "just" a cashier if it weren't for you they'd be in serious trouble and they really do treat me like I'm important. Which in turn makes me treat them like they're important. Circle of life, my friends, circle of life.

Well, I got one more vaulted ceiling painted and animal care done for this morning. Bank called and informed me of some "additional" requirements for the mortgage refi we're applying for. SERIOUSLY!? Not a huge deal, we still absolutely qualify, but they're asking for all kinds of info on our business that we've never had to supply before. Nothing to hide, just don't understand why they need business taxes when the house is strictly personal property and nothing to do with the business. We've always kept my truck and our residence as totally separate. Also, they won't tie in property taxes and insurance. We'd have to pay that ourselves. So, even though we'd be saving interest and the bank would be picking up all fees it's just not what we wanted. Ugh! So we had to scrap that and start all over. Now I have to start shopping mortgage refi's! Double Ugh! Shouldn't admit, but I had a little snort of my apple pie moonshine.

I got paint in my eye and need a shower. I need to get up to Prescott for lunch with my son and run a couple errands.

I still like animals better than people!:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

I don't know how this will go over, but there are beautiful creatures going thru h##l everyday in transport to kill pens. They are precious and should not be abused as they are. There are things in the works to bring forth protection, but we must do what it takes to make the trip as safe and comfortable as possible. Horse slaughter is going on and needs to be dealt with. We love equines, so we need to protect them. I don't care if human greed is in other countries or here, we must make sure those things we love are treated in a respectful and humane manner. I do not agree with horse slaughter, but as long as it exists, I must make sure those creatures I love are protected as much as possible. They are gifts. They deserve protection and those who love them will provide it.


----------



## Freebird

Well, not exactly the day I had planned. Middle Daughter (age 20) is in the hospital for observation. Likely it's just a bad migraine but she's having some neurological too. We're waiting on MRI results to see if it's a daylong thing or an overnight. 

So, my ride on Orion is out. My hubs will have to take Bird's grain to the barn & check on her. I'll have to figure out how early in the morning to leave because I have a day long expo for work tomorrow & still needed to prep some stuff. 

I'm cranky & need some barn time. ?


----------



## Freebird

Phantom - Orion is listed on our Adopt list! Venture on over to Epona Horse Rescue on Facebook & check him out. He's 10ish, not 7 like I thought. I'll ride next week & have better info to give you on how he is under saddle.


----------



## ellen hays

Good bye I am gone. Thanks kids have enjoyed you greatly. Hope everyone has a great life. Happy life to you all. :wave:


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Thanks for the input on Patch everyone. TJ, that diffuser sounds interesting. Hard to believe that anything so small can chew up so much! But that diffuser sounds like it might help with his fears. I'll stop at Petsmart today and look into it.


I'm pretty sure Petsmart doesn't carry the diffusers, you have to get them from your vet. I haven't had much success with them, but I know some do.


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Good bye I am gone. Thanks kids have enjoyed you greatly. Hope everyone has a great life. Happy life to you all.


Ellen, did I miss something? Are you leaving the forum? Did we say/do something to push you out?


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> AA- yes, I have seen that commercial. They sell that stuff in Hallmark Stores around here. LOL
> They even have a male version of it called "Trap a Crap". LOLOL
> Someone bought hubby some of it for Christmas and that is all I am gonna say about that. &#55357;&#56835;


:biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Good bye I am gone. Thanks kids have enjoyed you greatly. Hope everyone has a great life. Happy life to you all. :wave:


Ellen, what does this mean? You have me worried...


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen, what does this mean? You have me worried...


Yes Ellen, please don't post things like this and make us worry.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen?


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, this isn't fair to the people who have befriended you. At least give us a one sentence reason as to why you are acting like this so suddenly?? I'd ask if you are "okay" but obviously you're not. If you're in real trouble, you need to call someone RIGHT NOW. And if you read this & think "I have no one to call" call 911. Now!!!!! All my EMT sensors are on high alert with this; if I'm wrong I'll gladly apologise, but I very much sense that something is very wrong for you to post in this manner.


----------



## tjtalon

To others here, if you think my post to Ellen may be over the top. It isn't; she's expressed much frustration w/depression, especially lately, & little "red flags" have appeared now & then. IMO, this is more than someone just leaving a thread because she got p'od over something. Again, JMO.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - your post is not over the top. I know from too many experiences with family and friends how serious depression can be and what the warning signs are. Ellen's post is very disconcerting and I am worried for her as well. Would reporting the post to the mods be worthwhile? I don't know what they can do, but it is difficult to do nothing.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - your post is not over the top. I know from too many experiences with family and friends how serious depression can be and what the warning signs are. Ellen's post is very disconcerting and I am worried for her as well. Would reporting the post to the mods be worthwhile? I don't know what they can do, but it is difficult to do nothing.


I think so...but I don't know how to do it, will think on that. I was wishing I could contact Celeste directly, to see if she knows what specific GA rural area Ellen is in, but who knows when Celeste might be online...


----------



## Happy Place

Friends- I have contacted the webmaster asking for a wellness check for Ellen. If I am way out of bounds so be it. I would much rather be safe than sorry.:sad:

Has anyone spoken to her by phone? If so, will you give that number to the authorities? They can do a drive by to see if she is ok. I am hoping that is what the webmaster will do with her IP address. Hopefully that can be traced to her home.


----------



## tjtalon

I found TinyLiny & PM'd our concern.


----------



## tjtalon

I have to go get ready for work tomorrow....


----------



## corgi

I know her town. I tried looking for a specific address but couldn't find it. If a mod will PM me I will give them the name of her town. She is in Alabama.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> To others here, if you think my post to Ellen may be over the top. It isn't; she's expressed much frustration w/depression, especially lately, & little "red flags" have appeared now & then. IMO, this is more than someone just leaving a thread because she got p'od over something. Again, JMO.


Totally agree with this!! 

I feel so frustrated because she is in my state, but I have no idea how to find her or who to contact besides a moderator, which thankfully has already been done. 

Praying we are wrong...


----------



## Blue

Ellen? What's up?


----------



## Eole

I also find Ellen's message very alarming. Hope it is a call for help and she can get it. I sent her a pm as well. Anything else we can do? :sad:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh my this is awful! I feel like we are just sitting here....hands tied. I wish we knew something!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I can only hope that the moderators are able to track down some specific information and get it to the local police so someone, anyone can do a wellness check..

ellen, we love you.. please come back. :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok everyone, I think I located her address; can't find a phone number; should I call police with info?


----------



## corgi

AA- sent you a PM


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, i think better safe than sorry!


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully the drive by wellness check will provide a positive outcome. Checking back later if I hear anything more.


----------



## Freebird

Thank you all for acting on your instincts- Ellen's post threw serious red flags for me as well. Please keep us all up to date on what you find out.


----------



## Blue

Anita, YES!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AA - YES.. call 911 and explain the situation and ask for a wellness check. and leave your contact info so they can report back to you.

If for whatever reason you don't want to, pm me her info and I will.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, just called the sheriff and gave what I think is her address. I told them I know it sounds crazy, but I am a nurse and mandatory to report this type of thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Ok, just called the sheriff and gave what I think is her address. I told them I know it sounds crazy, but I am a nurse and mandatory to report this type of thing


I sincerely hope that an officer goes out, checks and finds everything ok, and you can just be 'that crazy lady from the internet' they joke about after shift..


----------



## corgi

Thank you for doing that AA. Now we just need to hope she is there, ok, and can get help if she needs it. Will they call you back to let you know something?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I sincerely hope that an officer goes out, checks and finds everything ok, and you can just be 'that crazy lady from the internet' they joke about after shift..


I really hope you are right. The lady I talked to sounded very sceptical (sp?) until I told her was mandatory reporting. I think i heard her straighten up and start taking it serious...



corgi said:


> Thank you for doing that AA. Now we just need to hope she is there, ok, and can get help if she needs it. Will they call you back to let you know something?


She said she would, but I plan to call back in an hour or so. 

If anyone else cares to call, be happy to give you a phone number to call. 

Who ever contacted the moderator(s) will they let us know something?


----------



## Blue

I'm having trouble not checking in every 4 minutes. I hope we get an update soon. Poor Ellen. I know she feels so alone.


----------



## corgi

I need to go to bed because we are driving to SC early tomorrow morning, but I know I won't sleep because I need an update.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I called again, talked to a different person, she asked if I was Ellen's friend. Unfortunately, I said well, not really but on the internet we are friends...

I don't think that went over well. 

She claimed they have not checked on Ellen yet, shift change, but that they would. No-one will call me back however, but I can call back "later". 

Tried to get in touch with a police lady friend of mine, but haven't heard back yet. maybe she can convince the other ones that I am not the crazy internet lady. 

*sigh*

Will try one more time before I go to bed. Going in the shower now.


----------



## Blue

Thank you for trying Anita. Good work.


----------



## tinyliny

Please be sure that you do not share on the open forum any info that is private to Ellen. 
I do not have access to her address , though I sent an email to her registered email, and am very hesitant to do that as we hold members private info in strict confidence.

Calm and supportive posts may help her feel ok about coming back, if she is feeling unsure she can.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you Tinyliny. We are being very careful, and will continue to do so. 

We are all so worried about her, and feel very helpless right now. 

Ellen, if you are out there listening, please know that you are loved and valued. Come back on and talk to someone, we just don't understand why you said goodbye to all of us.


----------



## ellen hays

Please please forgive me. Today has been a really bad day. Things just seem to be closing in. The police came by and checked. I just lost it today and just really seemed to be totally alone.


----------



## ellen hays

I am so grateful you care so much. This afternoon everything seemed so hopeless. Please don't be angry with me about this later. I promise I am trying to pull things together. I am so sorry I worried you so much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> I am so grateful you care so much. This afternoon everything seemed so hopeless. Please don't be angry with me about this later. I promise I am trying to pull things together. I am so sorry I worried you so much.


Our prayers have been answered!! 

I am so glad you are ok 

I have to be up at 5am for work, so I need to go to bed now, but please remember we are here for you, ok? i am not that far from you, maybe we could get together sometime for lunch or something and just chat. 

Or go look at horses :grin:.


----------



## Stan

I brought a Harley today 883 sport. The shop was 100 ks from my home and as I tried to ride it out down came the rain and its still raining I left the shop at around 1030 and spent 1.5 hrs in driving rain and wind. I have not ridden a bike for a couple of years. The Harley when cold idles so fast 1st gear is doing 20 clicks an hour that threw me a little but once it warmed up and the idle dropped I started to get some control.

After 30 ks I calmed down started to relax. I found its not an easy bike to lay over and has a tendency to want to be upright however I began to get a grip on that as well.

Rick I had a Suzuki some years ago and it was smooth and easy to ride, but lacked the grunt. The Harley has heart, and wants to get going. Another plus. You can hear the v2 firing:grin: Wife does not know I have brought it yet, she's back in Auckland again.

She will be able to hear me leaving and I'll stay away all day. Giver her time to cool down before I return and of course with the noise the Harley makes I wont here the cell ringing will I. 

Cheers all.


----------



## VickiRose

Ellen, we would never be angry with you. We are just happy you are okay. Depression is really hard to deal with, I've been there before. It really CAN seem like there are no answers. But please, please remember that the hardest part really is asking for help, once you get the courage to ask something can be done.

Are you talking about your mental health with a doctor or other healthcare person? If not, please see one as soon as you can. If you are seeing someone, reach out to them and tell then how bad things have been. 

There are things that can help. In my case it was some time on medication, after a while I could also include things like exercise and diet to improve my mood, but I needed the time on meds first before I was able to function well enough to do much else. Nowadays, I don't need medication, but I do need to keep an eye on my mood and adjust my lifestyle to improve things before I get bad again. 

Please keep coming in here to chat. If you want to vent, it's as good a place as any, but if you'd rather not, that's okay too.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> I brought a Harley today 883 sport. The shop was 100 ks from my home and as I tried to ride it out down came the rain and its still raining I left the shop at around 1030 and spent 1.5 hrs in driving rain and wind. I have not ridden a bike for a couple of years. The Harley when cold idles so fast 1st gear is doing 20 clicks an hour that threw me a little but once it warmed up and the idle dropped I started to get some control.
> 
> After 30 ks I calmed down started to relax. I found its not an easy bike to lay over and has a tendency to want to be upright however I began to get a grip on that as well.
> 
> Rick I had a Suzuki some years ago and it was smooth and easy to ride, but lacked the grunt. The Harley has heart, and wants to get going. Another plus. You can hear the v2 firing:grin: Wife does not know I have brought it yet, she's back in Auckland again.
> 
> She will be able to hear me leaving and I'll stay away all day. Giver her time to cool down before I return and of course with the noise the Harley makes I wont here the cell ringing will I.
> 
> Cheers all.


Cool, Stan!! Can one of your buddies get a pic of you on it?


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> please remember that the hardest part really is asking for help, once you get the courage to ask something can be done.


Do this, Ellen. Find a professional.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen I'm so glad you are safe. It's really important that you find a professional for help. Drs often prescription medication but having a mental health professional to speak with is paramount.
We care about you Ellen. I am sure that you see that. Come in and talk. Keep coming.


----------



## Happy Place

Stan so cool about the bike! Just remember that pants go on before the chaps to avoid wind burn


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Eole, and everyone else I suppose. Are you familiar with these smaller breeds? I'm flying by the seat of my pants here and need to know. Patch is approx a year old. He chews up everything...


Hmm, our butcher sells a shopping bag of bones for $3. Do you think giving him lots of bones would help to alleviate his urge to chew more expensive (and less nutritious) stuff? And I know this is hard when there is little time etc, but tiring them out with walking/running can also help. Is this dog remotely near the stage he can accompany you riding, at least in no-traffic areas?

PS Just catching up on posts and NM71 said it much better than I did!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I'm so glad you've answered us! What a relief. I wish I was there to hug you. :hug: Please get help. Professionals have such a better understanding of depression now and theres so much they can do for you.

*Stan*, congratulations! Sounds like fun and we want pics! What does Bugs think of it? Hey, maybe a ride on the back would cheer up Ellen!

*Sue*, Patch isn't ready for the trail yet. I honestly think he will be someday, but not now. And with 4 dogs co-habitating bones can be a tricking undertaking. We only give them out when there's one for all of them and even then they are separated. We do get them all out regularly and throw balls and frisbees. Patch loves to chase them, but doesn't understand giving it back. He loves tug o' war with his chew rope though.

Well, Im gonna go get ready for work.
:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I am so glad to see you are safe and sound. I hope you don't feel like we are meddling too much, but people here care about you. We understand that you may need a break from us, but if and when you do, please say so. As others have said, please find professional support if you haven't already. Tough days and tough spots in life adjust that, and there are always ways to get through them. Sometimes you just need a little extra help, whether that is quiet time, medication or someone to talk to. We have ALL been there in some way, shape or form. Be well my friend. Glad you are here.

Stan - Congratulations on your new ride!! I hope it brings you the joy and stress relief you are seeking. As a fellow rider (BMW GS), I encourage you to ride ATGATT (All the gear, all the time). I've never regretted being overly hot knowing my gear will save my hide. Ride like you are invisible and everyone is out to kill you. In car, cow, donkey, horse, tree, road standard or even chicken (yes chicken) against bike, the person on the bike always loses. Sometimes badly... (DH took a pheasant in the chest at 100km an hour a few years back. Luckily he was wearing an armoured jacket, but it still took weeks for him to breathe normally and for the bruises to go away). Anyways, enjoy riding many horses at once and keep the shiny side up!

Roaddy - the property is looking good! It sounds like it will work well for you. Do you still have an opportunity to purchase in the future? It also sounds like you and Reba are getting along very well. You look like a young man, newly in love. I hope your wife isn't too jealous. 

Nicker - I am sorry you had a bad experience riding with the new gal. If you choose to ride with her again, be sure to share your expectations with her. Maybe she just doesn't know? If she can't respect that, then you will have to say you prefer to ride a little slower or that you prefer to stick to groomed trails. I have friends that ride much more boldly then I like. They want to gallop everywhere and crash through the bush. I do go with them on occasion, but I ask them to go a little slower. Everyone has a different comfort zone. I have another friend who rides very slowly. She never breaks into a canter and doesn't even trot much and she is quite nervous about safety. We still go together as I enjoy the slower pace and the opportunity to just visit with her. I guess my point is, that it is valuable to ride with a variety of people because there is always something to be gained and learned, provided that everyone is clear and respectful about their levels of comfort.

Blue - thinking of you and hoping things are going well. Patch is a cutie! What kind of dog did you think he is?

HappyPlace - it sounds like Nike is improving. Hopefully your DH can get the round pen fixed this weekend? Do you have access to the neighbours property or space on your own where you could purchase some step in posts and temporary fencing to make an enclosure for Nike? It shouldn't cost too much, and you would be able to use th materials later. Just a thought. Is the farm close e ought to walk Nike between your place and the farmers? Would the farmer allow it?


----------



## Koolio

One more post... There is too much to respond in just one...

I have two more days of work and then I am off for the summer!!! Woo hoo! 

Not much new around here. The grass is very sparse and dry this year with little rain, warm temps and lots of wind. I am quite concerned about the price and availability of hay if we don't get good summer rains for a bountiful second cut. I'm feeding the ponies hay twice a day, where normally they would be grazing full time by now.

I got blood work back on Sam yesterday and we need to up his meds for Cushings. He looks good and seems to feel good, but the blood work isn't right yet. Sally seems to have settled some, so hopefully she will get out of her hormonal issues soon. I found out last week the neighbour had a stillborn foal right about the time Sally started to lose her minds. I wonder if she smelled the foal and it set her hormones all crazy? Has anyone ever heard of that?

I've been riding every couple of days or so. I rode Cheeky Pony earlier in the week and she was great. I also took Sam out for a hack and he was good but his feet are tender on the pavement after his trim last weekend. We passed a herd of cows which came running when they saw him. Cows always do that with him and never any of the other horses. Something about him really gets their attention. Weird...

Lucy is growing like a weed! I have a pic from this morning, but it is little grainy as I took it on my iPad and not my phone. She has adjusted nicely and become quite attached to us. Hemi even cuddles and plays with her some now.










Not sure what is going on this weekend, but do plan to get a ride in. With Father's Day in Sunday, it will be DH's pick.

Take care and have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

We made it safely to South Carolina and the condo at Surfside Beach, just south of Myrtle Beach. Took us 7 hours. Our corgi, Wyatt, was so happy when we got here. Like us, he considers this our second home. He is asleep at my feet right now...he adjusts very well. LOL

Ellen, I am so happy you are safe and I hope you know how many people care about you and your well being...even if we haven't met in person, you are our friend.

I took a video of me and Isabella doing the bareback and bridleless thing last night. I will post it later. Right now, we are getting ready to go to be the first in line at the seafood buffet where we can get all you can eat crab legs! We skipped lunch and are starving!


----------



## tjtalon

Have fun, Ladona!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Just wanted to pop in and tell you I had another great expereince today! (I count Tuesday's ride down that steep ravine a good experience....not that i survived it! LOL)

I belive I told you DH found me a new trail. i was dieing to try it, and I knew M's Dh wanted her out, so I asked her to ride with me. (I know you are all probably going :icon_rolleyes

I DO really like riding with her...and today reminded me why. And I also found out hwy she was so squirrelly the other day, but that is too long of a story.

So, we went to this trail and didn't get far, when we came to the stream. It has rained here quite a bit, and it was super SWOLLEN. :eek_color: It was not moving, muddy, and up trunks of trees which I am sure aren't supposed to be in the water, we chose to turn back.  All was not lost, as we are very flexible with each other and decided to ride the dirt roads there. I beleive we were on state game land. We saw a couple deer and fisherman.

On the way back to the truck, I asked if she minded if we trying cantering together. She said sure, and we let Jay lead the canter brigade. He acted as he does when it is just him and I. :thumbsup: We cantered a ways too! At one point I shouted, "We are doing it!" :racing: hahahaha It was something I needed to do!

I hope you guys realize I am not a scardy cat, but I do need to do things at my own pace. When I believe I am ready, I will try it....and today I wanted to try cantering, as i knew she would understand and help me 'practice' and be patient with me. That is what I need in a riding partner until I get myself more confident.

I didn't have this fear until I witnessed my riding instructor have that horrific accident. I think b/c of my own accident, and watching the person I idolized for the majority of my life get so hurt by a horse, has messed with my head a bit. I will get through this, but at my own pace. Right TJ? :loveshower:

M may be very socially awkward, but she does have the patience of Job, or at least she is good at pretending. If the person I ride with makes me fell safe and I can trust their decisions, then I will try more. Riding with L on Tuesday, I did not feel she was concerned with my comfort level. Do you guys know what i mean?

Anyway....now I know that we can! I'm very proud! :charge: Let's do it again!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Today's little trail.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is the swollen river. As you can see it is very high. DH, who fishes there, says that's really odd and agreed it would not have been safe to cross. Since we had never crossed it before to know the footing, nor the depth, we turned around.

Do you guys believe in intuition? I sure do....just a conversation we had on the trail today.


WooHoo! A needed confidence building day! 

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## SueC

I have two tales about horse trailering you guys might enjoy. (Considering nothing bad happened. ;-))

In the late 1980s we were trailering a horse to a metropolitan race. She was in a double horse float with a partition down the centre. Back then, most Australian horse floats were open above the tail gate - about 1.3m tall when done up. We actually did have her tied in but her snap came loose (happens sometimes with European-style panic snaps, the horse can rub itself and the snap can come undone).

We were driving this horse along the 4-lane Kwinana Freeway filled with commuter traffic when we heard a minor rumble from the back, nothing spectacular. When we got to Gloucester Park we found that our mare was looking out of the back of the float- the whole head and neck out and surveying the scenery, chest against the tail gate. We got goosebumps at the thought of her having dangled a metre into the freeway traffic all the while - young horses often feel the urge to jump to freedom, and we've seen horses clear chest-high obstacles from a halt even at our place, and climb over even higher stuff...

We have no idea how this 16hh mare turned herself around in the narrow confines of her float bay, and nearly soundlessly, and without getting a scrape. We've never experienced that again either, but then in the 1990s my father bought a new float that was enclosed at the back.

As a contrasting story (but this one also gave me goosebumps!), there was a quite famous metropolitan class horse called Just Silvertime in the late 1980s. Once his owner's car broke down on the Kwinana Freeway when the horse was going to a racing engagement, and he didn't want to miss his race! A mate of the owner came along in an _open_ flat-bed truck, they walked the horse up the tail ramp, and tied him to the centre of the rails behind the cabin, and just drove him to the racetrack like that... just the horse on a platform. The owner said his mate drove very carefully and the horse was a good boy...


----------



## Blue

As a contrasting story (but this one also gave me goosebumps!), there was a quite famous metropolitan class horse called Just Silvertime in the late 1980s. Once his owner's car broke down on the Kwinana Freeway when the horse was going to a racing engagement, and he didn't want to miss his race! A mate of the owner came along in an open flat-bed truck, they walked the horse up the tail ramp, and tied him to the centre of the rails behind the cabin, and just drove him to the racetrack like that... just the horse on a platform. The owner said his mate drove very carefully and the horse was a good boy...


*Sue*, Yikes!


*Koolio*, Lucy looks wonderful. Sorry the meds need to be adjusted for Sam, but better to make the adjustment than let problems build. I'm doing ok. We had to scrap that house refi. Not the whole project just that bank. They started asking for ridiculous documentation and turns out it wasn't a conventional mortgage in that it wouldn't have the escrow payments for the insurance and taxes. We don't want any surprises and started feeling uncomfortable, so back to the drawing board.:twisted: Work is going well. I seem to get along with all management well and don't exactly hate the work. They're beginning to see that I have a brain and can learn something new, so I'm learning inventory control. Cool. Patch is coming along. I haven't gotten to intense with discipline as he's still calming down and getting us figured out, but I've noticed enough improvement to give me encouragement. I'm sure we're going to have some set backs. Wish it wasn't too hot to ride. By the time it cools off I'm too tired. We really need to move to a neighborhood that I can ride out from our property like I used to. I just hate all the traffic that's moved in.

*Corgi*, have fun!

*Nicker*, I don't think you're a scardy cat. I think you're using discretion. You did great! And Yes! I absolutely believe in intuition. Saved my butt more than once.

*Ellen*, Sweetie, we're not prying. We just care. If you want a break, just say so, but we love hearing about your girls and taters. And I haven't had fresh field peas since I was a teenager. mmmmmm!


----------



## Freebird

Hi all - 

First, let me just say *ELLEN*! I am so glad you're okay! It may seem silly that all of us who don't know each other IRL care so much, but just look at all we share. I was scared to death, and can't even put into words how relieved I was to see your post this morning. :loveshower:

Daughter is now released from the hospital. I am not a happy camper, but it's not her... the hospitalist and neurologist in the hospital are selfish b******s, and one nurse WILL get written up, if not fired, before I am done. You do NOT poke this mama bear by coming at one of my cubs with attitude and hope to get away with it. That's another story for another day.

The good news is that the MRI and the CT were clear of any inflammation or stroke concerns (thank God, especially because she's only 20). They are thinking a migraine that caused neurologic symptoms that behaved like a stroke - partial paralysis in her left side, numbness and tingling in the parts she could feel. They said she will need to keep on top of headaches from now on -- but only gave her tylenol. I felt like we were treated like she was drug seeking (she's not, she had a headache for 10 days before her BF literally carried her to the truck and forced her to the Urgent Care, who sent her to the ER), and we were practically held hostage by the nurse from hell. 

I slept (if you want to call it that) in the hospital recliner last night, worked all day today, and now should be getting ready for hubby's show (in a classy joint this time!) but instead I'm sitting here in sweats with dripping hair checking in! :wink:

Seems like lots of good days all around. *Nicker* - glad you had a good ride. I do understand your decisions with M... some frienemies are okay, as long as we are careful. Just know your limits and give her clear boundaries. Did she ever say why the mean mugging the other day? *Small towns are weird, barn drama is weirder.

You all have a lovely evening... here's to women keeping their girl bits to themselves tonight. :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: so very glad you are back. who else am I going to get gardening advice from?! and your advice worked.. I have 3 hostas poking up out of the ground already!

*Stan*: cannot wait for pics of you on your new ride. bet this one isn't gonna be interested in your tomatoes. 

*corgi*: enjoy the beach.. that is a recharge like no other

*Koolio*: lucy is getting so big! and sorry to hear sam's meds need adjusting, but i am sure with time you will get it all just right.

*NM*: trail looks like a lot of fun, except for the flooding. smart move not to try to ride through anything like that! and woohoo for cantering side by side!!

*Sue*: trailering escapades are horrifying. i had a professional hauler call me in a panic one night back when i used to work on a breeding farm, asking me to call our vet as he had a yearling _jump out of the trailer window_ while going down the interstate!! the rope kept the horse from going all the way out (he stuck at the hips), but i cannot even imagine looking in my side mirror to see most of a horse dangling out!! amazingly the horse had only minor scrapes (the hauler and some kind people who stopped were able to shove the horse back through the window, so he was inside the trailer when it arrived at the farm).. though i always did wonder if he had perm neck/back issues from being tweaked so badly.

another scary story i heard about involved a Big Name in the endurance world.. she apparently forgot to latch her trailer door and was driving along when she looked out the window and saw her horse galloping down the median beside her!! amazingly that horse wasn't seriously injured either.. 

personally, i have been involved in one trailer accident and hope to never repeat the experience. a kid late for work was going too fast and texting and drove literally into the side of our fully-loaded trailer. while all the horses amazingly walked away, I still believe that is what started the issue that forced Dream into early retirement. both the suv the kid was driving and our trailer were totaled.


My day was spent on the mower, cutting grass between the showers. Had hoped to get in a ride today, but just didn't happen. Did get Phin out for a brief walk in the few minutes the sun was out earlier. Tried on what is going to be his bridle.. the browband is much too big! He really does have a petite Ayrab head.




















That is the remnants of Bill coming in the distance! Supposed to get 2 inches of rain tonight, so doubt I will get any riding in tomorrow. :neutral:


----------



## Freebird

Oh yeah - *Corgi*, I am _totally_ jealous you're in SC at the beach! We went to Myrtle Beach in March for a week long vacation. We loved it & can't wait to go back. Enjoy! Say hi to the dolphins for me!


----------



## Freebird

*Blue*, that is BEAUTIFUL. I have to say, cornfields & your views look really similar to Western Nebraska, in the foothills & rolling plains.


----------



## Blue

Freebird, Ha! frienemies. I'd forgotten that word. I like it. And, OMG! I understand and nazi nurses and competent hospital staff. One of my older boys had to have complete facial reconstruction when he was 18. His bone structure was all out of whack and growing worse. Anyway, I had to drive back and forth to the hospital daily to see him and still take care of livestock. On day 3 I found a used needle and syringe in his bed! I told the doctor, I could do better at home so they released him to me and gave me all kinds of equipment to deal with his care. What a nightmare.


----------



## Blue

Freebird, I wish those were my cornfields, but alas they are phantoms. Truly astounding though right?


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> Freebird, I wish those were my cornfields, but alas they are phantoms. Truly astounding though right?


Yes, they are! See, I'm so tired I can't keep people straight! :mrgreen:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird, the dirty looks from M were actaully b/c of an incident she had recently with L!!!! It's a long, stroy, and not my story, but it gave me more insight into this woman...we call L. LOL (And this is the reason I am standoffish, as it seems like I am always ready to say, HEY, let's be freinds....people turn out to be wack-a-dos! Hahahaha:eek_color:

Just to clarify, I don't belong to a barn, I keep my horses on our family's property.

L boards where I met her, and M does some work there.....so it's even smaller town there!! LOL (Being a little evasive, but I hope you get the gist)

Speaking of small towns, I popped into the grocery store yesterday and ran into the woman who let me borrow her pony when I started 4-H eons ago! I had her son in school years ago too, so we are still friendly. Of course talk went straight to horses and I told her to let me know if she know anyone who would like to ride with me. She said sure......I think *I* would like to ride with you! So another possibility there....IN FACT, I said it's so hard to find people compatible to ride with and she siad......Yeah! A LOT of crazy people out there! Too funny, took the words right out of my mouth!1

And...when it rains it pours....while riding with M, I got a text from another lady asking to ride. I've ridden with her in a group. She's nice. I would like to give her a try.


Freebird, happy for you that your daughter will be OK!

PH and Sue, what stories! Funny tho.....I always do a final walk around before pulling out. Today, I 'thought' I had latched both back doors.....one wasn't done correctly! :eek_color::eek_color: Horrifying to think what could have happened! ALWAYS do a walk around!! 

Final note:

ELLEN, I can only echo what the other said.....please seek help. You had a lot of people losing sleep over you last night. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, you have friends here that love you.


----------



## Celeste

I just got back from a visit to my mother. I suspect it will be our last visit. She has gone down hill so much. She did recognize me and my son. She was barely able to talk. She said that she wanted to say goodbye and that she loved us. We just lost Daddy a month ago.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh Celeste, I am so very sorry. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tjtalon

"I think b/c of my own accident, and watching the person I idolized for the majority of my life get so hurt by a horse, has messed with my head a bit. I will get through this, but at my own pace. Right TJ?" Right on, my friend! And so happy for you with the cantering...beside another horse!! WoW! That trail looks pretty, but glad you didn't attempt the water; you described it as still & muddy I think? Does your area have water moccasins? Those things terrify me, I remember them from muddy still creeks in Iowa. Good you both were careful, good decision to not go in. Good to hear you came to a good conclusion-of-wondering re M (& "frienemy" is an interesting & useful term, haven't heard that one before). Uh, that L sounds like a piece of work 'tho (& "big fish in a small pond" syndrome, maybe?!)

I'm rather beyond fried, as didn't get much sleep last night, so off the top of my head from reading just now: trailer horror stories, oh horrors! TG no horses were hurt (maybe Dream), Gads. Happy Vacation Ladona, you've made me hungry for crabs legs (dipped in melted butter & garlic...that's what I like!) Beautiful pics, Phantom, that Phin does have a lovely little head. 

Oh...I just scrolled up to see what I've missed, which is lots & saw Celeste's post. Oh, Celeste.. Well, I was going to (& will) post a selfie I took in the RV lot at work today for a "cute" msg to everyone (& a bad John Lennon imitation!) but will post it for Celeste.

In a minute, don't mind this post to get eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

Too much sorrow in such a short time, Celeste...our hearts go out to you.

Peace...from me to you.


----------



## Blue

What a great picture TJ! 

Celeste, so sorry to hear of this. Sending all the strength and courage I can muster right now. Big hug!


----------



## Blue

Stan, where's our pics of you with the new wheels?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great photo TJ!

OH gosh! i didn't think of SNAKES! :eek_color: Yes, we have water moccasins here. Ick!!!

I remember being a kid and going to a swamp to fish. There would be HUGE water moccasincs sunning themselves on rocks. It was so disgusting.

OH, btw TJ, there is an article written by Julie Goodnight (I know you like her) in the newest Horse Illustrated magazine on building back confidence. :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

I am so sorry Celeste. I lost my dad 3 years ago and had the privilege of talking with him for a day, then he said he was ready. I lost him the next day. It wasn't easy for me at all but I took comfort in knowing he said the goodbyes that he wanted to and that he was ready.

I had a weird day with Nike. After they ate, they all headed back to the hay bale. I walked out with my halter, but it was super muddy, deep and slippery where I needed to walk up to get to the horses. He moved away from me and in between the other two horses. They all continued to eat. I walked back out toward the barn and whistled like I do before I feed them. They all came trotting out to me. I walked out with my jar or corona and a brush. Buster trotted right up in my face and was nosing my hands. I pushed him back, I don't like him to crowd me like that. Then I approached _him_ and patted his nose and let him sniff the things in my hands. Nike walked towards me and Buster herded him away. He actually got in between me and Nike and herded him to the fence! I was walking to the fence and in the middle of mud, so I just got myself to a safe spot, Nike walked the fence and Buster left us alone then. Buster needs to understand that I am the leader, not him! He often tries to walk between me and Nike. It's frustrating because he could care less if I wave me hands and yell. I wish I had someone with me to teach me more about herd behavior. Above all, I keep myself safe, but maybe I don't push Buster enough. It's the down side of being raised in a boarding barn where my horse was almost always in his stall by the time I got to the barn after school. I've always been Leary about being in a pasture with loose horses.


----------



## Happy Place

I forgot to mention, Nike's bump on the Noggin is still swollen. The cut is healing. I smeared Corona on it tonight.


----------



## Blue

Happy, get more aggressive with Buster. If your lead rope is attached to the halter you're carrying that's perfect. Let out a couple feet of the end of it and quickly swirl it at Buster. If he doesn't move, then snap him with it. Hard. If you have to do it again, then ok. But let him know you're not going to take his shenanigans. When he moves out of the line between you and Nike, then relax. If he comes back go at him again. A couple smacks and it won't take long.


----------



## Stan

Happy Place said:


> I am so sorry Celeste. I lost my dad 3 years ago and had the privilege of talking with him for a day, then he said he was ready. I lost him the next day. It wasn't easy for me at all but I took comfort in knowing he said the goodbyes that he wanted to and that he was ready.
> 
> I had a weird day with Nike. After they ate, they all headed back to the hay bale. I walked out with my halter, but it was super muddy, deep and slippery where I needed to walk up to get to the horses. He moved away from me and in between the other two horses. They all continued to eat. I walked back out toward the barn and whistled like I do before I feed them. They all came trotting out to me. I walked out with my jar or corona and a brush. Buster trotted right up in my face and was nosing my hands. I pushed him back, I don't like him to crowd me like that. Then I approached _him_ and patted his nose and let him sniff the things in my hands. Nike walked towards me and Buster herded him away. He actually got in between me and Nike and herded him to the fence! I was walking to the fence and in the middle of mud, so I just got myself to a safe spot, Nike walked the fence and Buster left us alone then. Buster needs to understand that I am the leader, not him! He often tries to walk between me and Nike. It's frustrating because he could care less if I wave me hands and yell. I wish I had someone with me to teach me more about herd behavior. Above all, I keep myself safe, but maybe I don't push Buster enough. It's the down side of being raised in a boarding barn where my horse was almost always in his stall by the time I got to the barn after school. I've always been Leary about being in a pasture with loose horses.


Three bodies, you, Buster and Nike that's the order of things. Just make sure Buster knows he is second to you not first. He is displaying the pecking order and Nike is not in second place. Buster will try and take over first if given half a chance. Make him walk back from you not at your shoulder or his head ahead of yours.

If that fails by a Harley but even they can buck :cowboy:


----------



## Happy Place

Blue my biggest fear is that he will spin and kick out at me. Not just Buster, it is a general fear that I have.


----------



## Blue

I understand totally. And if he does, you whack him even harder. Ya know, you could carry a lunging whip out there, or better yet a buggy whip. Gives you lots of reach with a good amount of sting to it.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your mothers. My thoughts are with you and your family...

Stan - Harley's can so buck, and when they do, you'd wish you were on a horse. Be careful!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your mothers. My thoughts are with you and your family...
> 
> Stan - Harley's can so buck, and when they do, you'd wish you were on a horse. Be careful!


 
I had a Suzuki a couple of years ago and in comparison the Suzuki was easer to ride, but the Harley has Grunt. It took me a few miles to settle but I still find it hard to go around corners in town slow. It becomes hard to lean, like the bike has a natural tendency to want to stay upright and a bit of a wobble at low speed. I guess that's just me needing to adjust my riding style, but the bike has soul. And its made in America, not china. That has to be a plus. 

As for getting bucked off, there is always a first time for both, but I'm not a speed freak.:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I just got back from a visit to my mother. I suspect it will be our last visit. She has gone down hill so much. She did recognize me and my son. She was barely able to talk. She said that she wanted to say goodbye and that she loved us. We just lost Daddy a month ago.


I am so sorry to hear this. Very difficult to lose your parents, at any age. Will be praying for you.


----------



## VickiRose

Celeste, will be thinking of you. 
Stan, we need pics of this new beast!
Blue, good advice.
Nicker, you seem to have such lovely trails, I'm jealous!

Been absolutely pouring rain, hail and cold and windy here today. I had planned to ride, but it's too rough for my liking. 
Boston and Rose have discovered a new game. We have a lamb that DS is bottle feeding and yesterday we put him in the paddock next to the horses so he could run around, nibble grass etc. The horses were so funny about it! Both of them kept their distance at first, then Boston got curious and ended up nose to nose with Rambo (the lamb) through the fence. He seemed fascinated! Rose was not so keen. Next thing the lamb takes off running alongside the fence, jumping around and being silly...with Boston copying on the other side of the fence! Up and down the fence about three times. It was extra funny because Boston just doesn't bounce around usually, too lazy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan, I totaly get the Harley. Dated a guy that had one. Softail Semi-custom. It was sweet, and lot of fun to ride. What kind did you get?

I agree with wearing the whole gear. If I hadn't, I wouldn't be here today. :wink:

RIDE STRONG buddy! :gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am so grateful to you for your kindness and compassion. I love my forum family so much. This is still the first place I come to every a.m. and really would be lost if I couldn't. Thank you for being there. God bless you all. 

Celeste What you said about your mom breaks my heart. Is there any way you can spend more time with her. I know this is so hard for you. I am so sorry. Right now I am a wreck, but if there is anything I can do, please let me know.

TJ That is a good pic. Maybe that's what I need to do is sell this place, buy a RV and go see TJ. 

HP Watch Buster, he may be getting ready to challenge you as leader. Please don't turn your back on him and be ready to get ruff with him if he approaches you aggressively. I had Red run up behind me one time when he was testing my herd position. A guy down the road had a horse run up behind him and struck him on the shoulder. The injury to his shoulder was really bad. They are big animals and can land some serious blows.

Stanley Hope you enjoy your Harley. They just got a sound of their own. I hear them passing here. I liked the advice about treating everything like it is out to get you. Just be careful and enjoy. You need to get Buggs a side car.

Got to go feed the girls. Some friends are coming up and bringing their horses to ride. Afterwards we are going to go down the hill to a really good steakhouse. I think this will do me good. Monday, I going to try out the gym I have been checking into. Thank you so much for being there. You just don't know how much you have helped me. 

Have a good day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose

Loved the story about Rambo. I'll bet that was a cute site to see.


----------



## Blue

Mornin' All! 

Stan, next to a horse a Harley is the best thing ever! As for the bucking, well it's not the bucking right? It's that sudden stop at the ground. Wear your leathers and helmet. Is a helmet required in NZ?

Vicki, too bad you didn't capture that with video! How hilarious that must have been.

Ellen, you sound a little better this morning. Bugs in a sidecar is an excellent idea! Enjoy your day with your friends and let us know how the gym goes tomorrow. I've never joined a gym, but I've been through physical therapy so many times it's almost the same thing.

Well I get 2 days off in a row and its so dang hot I don't even want to go outside! Gonna get done what I can this morning and then do some more painting.


----------



## corgi

Morning all!

It sure is hot down here in SC. Getting ready to hit the beach before it gets too hot.

Ellen, have fun today!

Stan, we need pics of your new ride.

Celeste, so sorry to hear about your Mom. I worry about my Mom every day and it is so stressful.

Here is the video from the other night. She was really stiff and it was so hot, I didn't want to push her. I think she likes the bridleless work. She refused one turn around a barrel and our whoa needs more work but we improve each time.
Watching the video, I need to work on looking more into the direction I want her to go.





Have a great day everyone! Hitting a great tack store later today.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm at work, so I'd better stop goofing around & go hit the road. But gotta say: Ladona, I love that video!


----------



## VickiRose

Ellen and Blue, if the weather improves I'll put the lamb out there tomorrow and see if they do it again, iPad at the ready! Boston gets so curious about stuff, I'm still a bit worried about what he might do if no one was around. He usually likes to pick stuff up and throw it ! My hoof trimmer has learnt not to leave stuff where he can get it after he threw her rasp and hoof jack down the paddock! I don't think he will pick the lamb up, but you never know.

Corgi, great video. I haven't tried bareback yet, I'd love to but I'm chicken! And I don't have a round yard or arena to try it in. I'll probably slide off. Which could be fun...except for the hitting the ground part!


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> Daughter is now released from the hospital. I am not a happy camper, but it's not her... the hospitalist and neurologist in the hospital are selfish b******s, and one nurse WILL get written up, if not fired, before I am done... The good news is that the MRI and the CT were clear of any inflammation or stroke concerns (thank God, especially because she's only 20). They are thinking a migraine that caused neurologic symptoms that behaved like a stroke - partial paralysis in her left side, numbness and tingling in the parts she could feel. They said she will need to keep on top of headaches from now on -- but only gave her tylenol. I felt like we were treated like she was drug seeking (she's not, she had a headache for 10 days before her BF literally carried her to the truck and forced her to the Urgent Care, who sent her to the ER), and we were practically held hostage by the nurse from hell.


mg: 

Jodi, it seems your hospital is very similar to our hospital here. One of my erstwhile students went to our emergency department with a collapsed lung - her concerned BF took her in, but they wanted to give her two panadol (=tylenol) and send her home - saying she could come back in the morning to be examined. The BF (one of the guys that roofed our house, that's when he told us this story) started jumping up and down insisting on an instant examination. They then started accusing him of domestic violence - "You must have punched her pretty badly if you're so convinced there is something wrong with her inside!" :evil: The rest of the family had to come in and go the barricades before they would go X-ray (no MRI till recently), and eventually they came back with the collapsed lung diagnosis...

Then in 2012 as I was turning off the highway into our country road, some loonie doing 140km/h (110 is our state limit) and not looking at the road didn't even register I was on the road and hit my car without even attempting to brake, causing this:










Man was I glad my dog wasn't in the car when this happened. The driver said he didn't see me. It was 4pm at the start of autumn, and a sunny afternoon, and how can you NOT see a yellow car right in front of you???

Anyway, it felt like a bomb blast, and the entire rear of the car collapsed, and I was airborne and the car ended up facing the other way in the opposite lane when it came to rest. I was so lucky there was a gap in the commuter traffic when it happened. I was really dazed, and conscious of the fact that my car was a sitting duck in the middle of the lane, so I opened the door and got out. A nurse happened to be driving past and she was going, "You shouldn't be moving!" and I just wanted to be safe from crazy drivers! Anyway, they called an ambulance, who advised I let them take me to ER (I was in shock and going, "But my horses need water, it's been a hot day" and they were going, "How are you going to get there?"...point...).

So after all that, I wait in the ER, someone checks my heart rate, blood pressure, oxygen saturation, I get asked general questions, and the friendly doctor says, "You were so lucky, people don't normally walk away from that kind of crash!" and they discharged me.

All this while I was still horizontal on their ER bed.

Meaning, noone checked if I could actually walk properly. And it wasn't till I was staggering out the hospital leaning on my husband that it suddenly occurred to me I couldn't walk so well, or stand straight.

Four hours later I was literally bent double and screaming when I tried to move. My husband took me back to the ER, and they said, "Please sit here and wait!" :rofl: Sit!!! I ended up lying on the floor in foetal position. I couldn't possibly sit...

And when they got me back into the unit, the doctor said, "You can feel your toes, have two panadol!" And I said, "You are kidding me! My vet would do a more thorough examination! And can you please at least give me two anti-inflammatories, as we have none at home and all the pharmacies have closed for the night!"

The chiropracter (an actually competent person) explained to me when I arrived in that state the moment his practice opened the next morning that I had stretched the ligament between my spine and pelvis, initially in a horse-riding incident twenty years earlier, and now even more in this accident... and gave me practical things I could do to help recovery... and asked why nobody had iced me at emergency when that's simple first aid for such an injury...:shrug:




> I slept (if you want to call it that) in the hospital recliner last night, worked all day today, and now should be getting ready for hubby's show (in a classy joint this time!) but instead I'm sitting here in sweats with dripping hair checking in! :wink:
> 
> You all have a lovely evening... here's to women keeping their girl bits to themselves tonight. :rofl:


:rofl: Let us know if it was a clothed gig this time!


----------



## VickiRose

It's getting really cold and windy outside, had a hail storm a few minutes ago. It's about 5 degrees Celcius outside (think thats 40F ?) Both the horses are not rugged/naked. They have a good winter coat, especially Rose, and there are trees they can shelter in (but Rose won't go near them if it's windy) but I feel like a BAD horsey mum ... Reassure me?


----------



## Celeste

Oh Sue! I am so glad you weren't injured worse!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> I just got back from a visit to my mother. I suspect it will be our last visit. She has gone down hill so much. She did recognize me and my son. She was barely able to talk. She said that she wanted to say goodbye and that she loved us. We just lost Daddy a month ago.


I'm sorry, Celeste. :hug: It must be so awful to lose your parents. I hope you have great friends close to you at this time. I don't just mean us cyberpeople, but people who can actually hug you, spend time with you, feed you.


----------



## SueC

Every time you guys are smearing Corona on something, I get cognitive dissonance. In Australia, Corona is a popular brand of beer. :dance-smiley05:


----------



## Koolio

VickiRose said:


> It's getting really cold and windy outside, had a hail storm a few minutes ago. It's about 5 degrees Celcius outside (think thats 40F ?) Both the horses are not rugged/naked. They have a good winter coat, especially Rose, and there are trees they can shelter in (but Rose won't go near them if it's windy) but I feel like a BAD horsey mum ... Reassure me?


We had rain and temps down to 6C here last night and my 4 ponies were out in the paddock without blankets. They are just fine this morning and out milling about the pasture. They are all sporting their summer coats.

Horses are much more resistant than we think. We do our best to keep them comfortable, but they are designed to adapt. Think of horses in the wild and how they cope. One cold day or evening isn't a deal breaker, and 5 degrees isn't even that cold. Ours are out in the winter without blankets at -20 relying on their shaggy winter coats and do very well with it. When it rains or hails here, the horses rarely go inside, but prefer to stand out in the open with their buts to the wind. Even if I lead them under their shelter, they go back out. It seems they know something I don't.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there!!

Stan, Roadyy, Maryland Rider... Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## SueC

*VickiRose*, it just hailed here this afternoon and all my horses are snug in their combo rugs. It was 8degC, biting winds, and impressive liquid downpours between ice clump pummelings. And my lot went, "Aah, we're so glad you gave us these!" (Three of them are over 20, all of them used to be stabled horses.)

Up to you. I just sleep better when it's pouring down and the wind is screaming and I'm in my nice warm bed snuggled up to my nice warm husband thinking of the old horses warm and dry under their blankets. Yeah it's apartheid because I don't rug our cattle, but they do have sheltered paddocks and much thicker fur than any of our horses. (Especially the Murray Greys, they are shagpiles...)


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks Koolio,
Sue, it's pretty similar conditions here, think I will check how warm they are the morning and base my decisions on that. Hope they don't hate me in the morning!


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, when it gets to 40 here its not so bad. Even windy. I don't blanket my horses unless it below 35 f and raining. They can take the rain and they can take the wind, but both together just cuts right through their awesome winter coats.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> I understand totally. And if he does, you whack him even harder. Ya know, you could carry a lunging whip out there, or better yet a buggy whip. Gives you lots of reach with a good amount of sting to it.


I get what you're saying. I've just never had to do it. Our horses give way to me automatically. I've never had that kind of conversation with them. Three out of the four were foaled at my family's place, and one of them is really bossy with other horses, but they just know to be nice. My theory is that we always nipped it in the bud so we didn't get such confrontations, plus they genuinely want to please us.


----------



## SueC

Had the CP girl with our horses today in her wheelchair, in the 4ha pasture, and they were all totally gentle. They all chose to come up and be with her - and _so_ in _slow motion_ - that just amazed me the first time I let the three younger ones approach her (started last year with just the donkeys and the ancient 31-year-old unflappable, congenial gelding). I was all ready to intervene and never actually had to - it's like they adapted themselves to her needs. They were standing around her angelically, softly breathing on her, not moving a muscle, and not being jealous of each other. They were glued to her for ages.

Three of them are super-friendly horses, but they don't normally interrupt their grazing for 20 minutes just to sniff a visitor. The mare got all maternal and concerned and spent ages with her nose in soft contact with the delighted girl (a Riding for the Disabled participant for 20 of her 24 years and totally horse mad). Every now and then, a horse nuzzled her shoes, or a knee. As this girl has limited movement and tiny fragile fingers I had my hands over hers some of the time, and the horses just got that they had to take care. (Of course I'm still ready to block anything that's too much, but amazed I really didn' have to.)

And the sometimes-grumpy Sunsmart, who normally can take or leave human strangers, first time he met her, completely overturned my expectations. I thought he'd be, "Humph, boring!" and walk away, and not very friendly. Yet he was congeniality personified. I've never seen him like this with a human being. He's not the touchy-feely sort, and yet first time he met her he spent 40 minutes solid with her, just gently breathing on her and totally companionable and doing this slow motion thing... He was still with her when the friendly horses went back to grazing.

These days, when they see her wheelchair, they all come in from wherever they are instantly, and slow right down near her. (And we've not taken them treats into the paddock either, because I didn't want their minds taken up with food in those meetings... something about her genuinely gets this response. My father said to me, "You know, if I have hurt my leg or something, my stallions just seem to know, and they go out extra slow and careful with me without having to be told!")

PS: We have dozens of wonderful photos of all this but I much regret I can't share them because of privacy protection. Just imagine horses with friendly expressions and a young lady beaming like a lighthouse!


----------



## SueC

Ellen: :hug:

A good steak, (actual non-cyber) company and exercise all sound great. And your cats, are they curling up with you? (not something chickens are famous for)

:loveshower:


----------



## Freebird

NickerMaker71 said:


> Freebird, the dirty looks from M were actaully b/c of an incident she had recently with L!!!! It's a long, stroy, and not my story, but it gave me more insight into this woman...we call L. LOL (And this is the reason I am standoffish, as it seems like I am always ready to say, HEY, let's be freinds....people turn out to be wack-a-dos! Hahahaha:eek_color:
> 
> Just to clarify, I don't belong to a barn, I keep my horses on our family's property.
> 
> L boards where I met her, and M does some work there.....so it's even smaller town there!! LOL (Being a little evasive, but I hope you get the gist)


I do get it! People.... it seems like waco-a-dos are everywhere! Ah well, what can we do? We can't isolate ourselves, so we have to make the best of it.


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> I just got back from a visit to my mother. I suspect it will be our last visit. She has gone down hill so much. She did recognize me and my son. She was barely able to talk. She said that she wanted to say goodbye and that she loved us. We just lost Daddy a month ago.


Celeste, I am so sorry. You will be in my thoughts over the coming days.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> *Vicki*, when it gets to 40 here its not so bad. Even windy. I don't blanket my horses unless it below 35 f and raining. They can take the rain and they can take the wind, but both together just cuts right through their awesome winter coats.


The wind gusts we get here in SW-WA are unbelievable! At the moment we have a severe weather warning and a sheep-farmer alert (sheep likely to die of hypothermia in unsheltered situations) and predicted destructive gusts of 100-125km/h. So while I totally agree that wind and rain is the problem combination, because we have _so much_ wind here, we rug earlier temperature wise than you would in a less windy region, like Tasmania for instance.

Our horses, even when they get "long" coats (and one of them never does, no matter what, always in summer coat), don't have much compared to other breeds from more temperate areas, like Clydesdales, Norwegian Fjords, Iceland Ponies etc, Shetlands etc, who'd be fine and dandy here. Pasture life has made their coats more water resistant (I never use shampoos on free-ranging horses) but they still have quite fine, typically TB/SB type coats - even when they were in elective shelters and no rugging.

I leave the rugs off as much as possible. Persistent rain and cold, and rain/wind, and old age is when the rugs go on. Basically when they get uncomfortable. I can tell because then they come to me if they see the rugs, and stand right next to me waiting for them to go on. If it's a toss-up, they'll often give me negative feedback about the idea - not approach, and when I do, go sideways, swish the tail, give me looks that say, "No thanks please!" I've found they are better forecasters of weather conditions than our learned weather bureau!


----------



## Freebird

Wow *Sue*! The ERs there are as incompetent as they are here! I am truly losing my faith in modern medicine. I am very glad you're okay after that horrific accident, and assume your student is healed well? 

I use a chiropractor regularly for my self (I call it my monthly oil change), and a naturalist to manage menopause symptoms, etc. I will be getting K in to see her, as the headaches and other issues have been going on far too long with physicians just scratching their heads with no true answers.


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Every time you guys are smearing Corona on something, I get cognitive dissonance. In Australia, Corona is a popular brand of beer. :dance-smiley05:


It is here too... maybe we need both kinds of Corona when our horses are injured? :cheers:


----------



## Freebird

SueC said:


> Had the CP girl with our horses today in her wheelchair...


This quite literally brought tears to my eyes! I am so happy for her, and for your program. Horses are just absolutely amazing.


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose - the story of the lamb is adorable! 

Ellen - I am so happy to hear of your plans today, you need your friends more than ever now. You "sound" (read?) better than you have in a while. Keep taking care of you!


----------



## SueC

*Jodi*: What program? ;-) It's a private special I do with this young lady. The official program is Riding for the Disabled, which is run in town, and not by me! 

Haha about the Corona! :rofl: (And here, a Corona is also a very _daggy_ old model of car.)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Freebird said:


> I do get it! People.... it seems like waco-a-dos are everywhere! Ah well, what can we do? We can't isolate ourselves, so we have to make the best of it.


:rofl::rofl::clap: Yep! In deed! Just gotta :icon_rolleyes: and move on. :cowboy:


----------



## Tinyrider

Definitely over 40 and actually over 50! Started borrowing TB gelding, mad as a hatter, fun riding but bit scary this morning on a hack. Ridden all my life, teach disabled adults and needed to get back in the saddle after the kids had left home. Enjoying it but would like tips on controlling ex racehorse on a hack (that's english for a trail ride)


----------



## Celeste

Tinyrider said:


> Definitely over 40 and actually over 50! Started borrowing TB gelding, mad as a hatter, fun riding but bit scary this morning on a hack. Ridden all my life, teach disabled adults and needed to get back in the saddle after the kids had left home. Enjoying it but would like tips on controlling ex racehorse on a hack (that's english for a trail ride)


I would do a ton of arena work before I took him out. The most important thing is to get a good "whoa" on him. Also, when on trails, I would keep him going slow for a long time when out and about.


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> I get what you're saying. I've just never had to do it. Our horses give way to me automatically. I've never had that kind of conversation with them. Three out of the four were foaled at my family's place, and one of them is really bossy with other horses, but they just know to be nice. My theory is that we always nipped it in the bud so we didn't get such confrontations, plus they genuinely want to please us.


That works well when the horses have been with you from the beginning. It's my understanding that these horses have gotten away with this for years and Happy is walking into the middle of it. She didn't have the benefit of raising them herself to teach manners to.


----------



## Blue

Hello Tiny! 

I agree with Celeste. Good brakes are paramount, then teach him to slow down. 

I'm painting so gotta go before the brushes set up


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was busy, which was good as I got very little sleep last night. Shelby is storm phobic and it stormed from about 10pm until just before 3am. Even with her thundershirt, a double dose of herbal calming stuff, and some real drugs on board, it just wasn't enough (and it was a very impressive storm.. 3 inches of rain total). So I sat on the floor reading a book with her curled up beside me shaking until it was done. Poor thing.


Went out to breakfast with some of the family, then came home to do chores around the place. DH decided it was time to take the porch off the old house before it fell the rest of the way down on its own. After trying a couple things with the skid loader, DH called his brother to come over with the middle tractor as we needed something bigger. First step was extracting the wrought iron railing from the top:



















That came off amazingly well and is now around back waiting to be sanded, repainted, and found a new spot. 

Then the real fun:














Sonnet checking out some metal planters that are also going to get cleaned up and found a new place to be:












After that was cleaned up, I went out with Gina to dig up some 'ditch lilies' in my final act of gardening for the season. With all the rain last night, the ground was super soft so the digging was easy!











DH used the skid bucket to do most of the digging, which was a huge help.




















Momma nature even helped by sending a couple more storms to water the transplants. I figure if they can survive in a ditch and get sprayed with weed killer every year and still come back, they will hopefully survive in my flowerbed! :mrgreen:


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> That works well when the horses have been with you from the beginning. It's my understanding that these horses have gotten away with this for years and Happy is walking into the middle of it. She didn't have the benefit of raising them herself to teach manners to.


Complication to that is, that when we've picked up "problem" horses over the years, we've also never needed anything but kindness and consistency and low-level corrections and rewarding positive behaviour to get them on board. I think one of the problems in the situation HP is in is that the horse(s) causing the problem really don't have a proper working relationship with her, the way you get it when you put lots of time into it - and clearly that's not realistic for every horse you're going to meet, or have in a paddock with a horse you _are_ working with. But I think that type of relationship works much better than just getting after dangerous behaviour in an isolated way.


----------



## SueC

Tinyrider said:


> Definitely over 40 and actually over 50! Started borrowing TB gelding, mad as a hatter, fun riding but bit scary this morning on a hack. Ridden all my life, teach disabled adults and needed to get back in the saddle after the kids had left home. Enjoying it but would like tips on controlling ex racehorse on a hack (that's english for a trail ride)


Hey, some links for you:

Spooking and bits:

Which bit to use?

We also recently discussed spooking and tactics for prevention and management here (link is to the starting post and discussion goes over the page):

Branded/Brandy , . Final name "Bandit"! .Mia's replacement

...because there is a lot more to it than just bits, of course! :smile: 

And: :welcome:


----------



## corgi

PH- my parents had a dog like that. One time I was visiting them in Florida and we got a bad storm and she ended up in my room. I tried everything to calm her...even singing "You are my sunshine" (I was desperate). Eventually the storm ended and we were both exhausted pups! Wyatt doesn't like storms but he doesn't shake or whine..he just wants to be by my side.

Freebird- glad a stroke was ruled out for your daughter . I hope you find an answer.

Tj- great pic!! 

Gosh, it was hot down here today. Spent most of our beach time in the water. No sharks but we saw some Dolphins!! 

Went to the western wear store down here. I bought my saddle pad here in September. No purchases this time but I did try on some jeans "Cruel Girl" and a few other brands I can't remember. They were totally blinged out with rhinestones...thought I could buy a pair for the show in July..but then saw the price. Ummmm....no. I will stick with my good pair of Wranglers!


----------



## corgi

Inside the western wear store! Is this heaven or what???


----------



## corgi

Obligatory beach shot!


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, great videos, your DH seems to have the same policy as mine...when all else fails, get a bigger tractor! The lilies sound nice and hardy, the sort of thing that would survive in my garden. My garden is the definition of hardy plants, if it can survive here it can survive anything! 

Sue, I agree with what you're saying about being in a herd, but can also see that Blue's advice has a place too. I find a lot of it comes down to how aware the handler is of the horses, sort of "situational awareness " along with a consistent approach. Being able to see the small changes in behaviour that happen before the big obvious ones. I'm still working on it myself, I've got a friend who is a master at it! I love watching her interact with her herd.

Well, Boston and Rose were perfectly fine last night. Was out feeding them at first light (ha, ha, sounds early but it was like 7.15am) They were wet on the top layer of hair, but the fluffy layer was still dry and they felt warm to touch. Ears were a bit chilly, but that's pretty normal. Weather has improved today, no wind or rain and small glimpses of sun.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- Looks like you are having a great time. I could use some beach time AND a new cowboy hat LOL.

Phantom- I have lilies all over my property. They are super hardy. My problem isn't so much killing plants as it is fighting back the weeds! I have 2 big gardens that the previous owner put down landscape fabric then covered in rocks about the size of ******* potatoes. What a PITA to plant something new! I am committed to moving a bucket full of rocks and an hour worth of weeding every day. I will win this!

My Briar is afraid of storms too. Usually if a big storm is on the way, he will start panting and shaking 2 hours before it even begins! He did that last night and just would not settle in. He got me up at 3 am to go outside, then took off for 30 minutes! It never did storm but he was convinced that it was gonna blow hard!

Today when Buster approached me and started crowding, I used the butt end of my buggy whip to tap tap tap on his shoulder. I just kept at it until he backed up, then I released pressure. It will be a work in progress as none of these horses gets handled with any regularity except by me. I need to be smart and brave!


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan, I totaly get the Harley. Dated a guy that had one. Softail Semi-custom. It was sweet, and lot of fun to ride. What kind did you get?
> 
> I agree with wearing the whole gear. If I hadn't, I wouldn't be here today. :wink:
> 
> RIDE STRONG buddy! :gallop:


 883 sport. Has enough grunt for me Same engine and frame as the 1200


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Not much horsing around here since Saturday. It was a rainy wash out yesterday...but A-OK, as my family came in to see my dad. It was nice to see my brother/sisters and nephew/neices. It's down to giving Dad candy now for all special events LOL cause he doesn't really know what day it is or who we are. So, he loves candy, and he's gotten so skinny, we stock his drawer with it. :grin:

It's a beautiful morning here. Hoping for some saddle time.

Stan, is that a Sportster? Probably....maybe just tweaked the name since the 90s?

HP, I think I would walk in there with a whip too until I fully understood the relationships. Just a little armor if you need it. I know when I enter a paddock with horses I don't know, I fear for my safety a bit too....you don't know the dynamics. I worry too about them spinning around to kick....not you per se, but another horse, and all h*ll breaks loose. Hasn't ever happened, but heightened awareness.

Corgi....:redface: I have 3 or 4 pair of Cruel Girl jeans. LOL LOVE them!! I buy a pair each time we go to Congress or EA. They are worth their weight in gold....they fit REALLY well!! With the way I am built, they are the only jeans I can find that make me look feminine. :thumbsup: AND....I don't know if I coul have passed up buying a new pair of boots! Holy cow! A girl can never have too many!! 

Also, CORGI, loved the video. :bowwdown: You are a brave soul. 

PH....I hope you don't mind me saying so.....but your man has some MUSCLES!!! :grin:

Last night was to be a night for me....no one at the barn, DH went to camp.....the family went out to dinner, so I don't know if it was the Mexican and margarita.....but I was in bed by 8:30! :-x i was sooooo dang tired.....and on the longest day of the year. 

Well, I am up early today....so off I go!

HEY!, Where has MR been? Hellllloooooo? MR???? WHERE ARE YOU?

Have a wonderful Monday all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

After a weekend off my pc has decided it wants to sleep even more. It is running slow as molasses in Santa's workshop.


Here are the pics I was able to get uploaded.


Worked with Reba Friday evening and got all four feet picked up and worked with without her pulling back.


















Then Saturday worked on fencing in the back area for the boys to get back on grass. It was hot and very little breeze, but did get some help and great company after lunch when DW brought DD out to help me finish. Of course that was after all the t post had been driven in. lol

























Now to see if the pc will let me catch on the happenings since Friday afternoon.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok, got caught up so let's see how much I remember.

Ellen, Glad you are sounding better and are off with friends for meals. Hope you can work out strong and walk away from us like that again.


Celeste, your family and her care takers are all in my prayers. You know I am only a few hours away if you need *anything* at all.


The property the horses are on now is the property I am working on buying. Hopefully next month will have my score above the mark for qualification.


Looks like there were some good rides this weekend.

HP, if they even remotely act like they are trying to turn their rear towards you toss that end of the lead rope in their rumps direction. Make it uncomfortable for them to turn it towards you. Don't go in their with the idea of being afraid of what might happen. 

MN17, has the line on fear is merely the mind creating something that is likely to never happen. Albeit in the horse world and horses kicking that is not always the case. Just don't focus on it as much as controlling the situation.

After church I had planned on going fishing at the marina with my cousin. Just a couple of ole dads enjoying some line in the water, but he cancelled on me so DW baited me into going to the walking track with her with the idea she could out walk me. She has been going nearly every afternoon and making about 6-10 laps around the 6/10 mile track. I tried to explain to her about my job walking around in 4-6" deep sand with a 30# tool bag then climbing 5 flights of stairs up onto the boat then another 3 down into the boat to repair equipment before covering all of that to get back to the shop. She figured out that was more than she could do when I beat her by half a track in 4 laps. DD begged her to give up so she could go eat. lol She reluctantly agreed to a loss. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, I was just seconding the taking a crop out in the field until HP got used to her horses. That was all.

My fear is with riding with others...remmeber??  But I am working on THAT!

DId you see I cantered with M over the weekend? :runninghorse2::happydance:

Everything I read about confidence building, I am doing!!! So....I am on the right track! :grin:

The troops call!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Yesterday was nice. They brought 3 horses hoping I would ride. I just wasn't feeling well enough and by the time they got here it was noon and very warm. The horse that they intended for me to ride was shoeless and wouldn't have been able to travel on the graveled road. She is a beautiful mare. Cremelo with blue eyes. Very refined features and all she needs is an unicorn horn to become that special magic steed in fairy tales. While they were saddling their horses, K rode up on her Percheron cross. They went off together. I enjoyed the a/c and checking on the mare. I made a 3rd stall with some panels and got it ready for horse holding while we indulged in steak eating. They returned with K and all seemed to be in good spirits but melting. We got the horses situated and went for the gold. As a rule, when at the Western Sirloin in Moulton, I always order a 16 oz thick cut ribeye cooked med rare. Their steaks are always excellent and it was. I had a sweet potatoe with butter and brown sugar. Went the full 9 yards with a predinner salad. We all got quiet and ate like a pack of hungry wolves. Got back and I really enjoyed seeing a barn full of equines. Makes the place look alive. Was a very good day. They loaded the horses and headed home. K showed up later that afternoon on Luigi, the Clydesdale Cross. I luv that horse. We talked for a few minutes and she rode off. She says I can ride him anytime and is willing to give me dressage lessons on him. Today I am going to the gym for my trial run thru. I am going to get strong, and ride every chance I get. 

I really enjoyed yesterday, but I really appreciate the people on this thread. You helped me turn a corner. Thank you for being there. You are all wonderful and I am so glad I logged on to HF that first day. What a blessing you all are. Thank you so much for sticking with me and not giving up on me. You will never know what you mean to me.

Hens are waiting, must go. Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, I did see that and gave a fore warning of possible missing. lol

That was exciting to see and can only imagine how much of a boost it was for you. I am very glad you are finding comfort zones to excel in your riding from time to time. 

It does a body good!


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, glad you are having a great time at the beach and hope the heat doesn't stop you from enjoying it to the fullest.


I can't watch the videos here at work, but will try to catch them late this evening when done with evening chores.


Welcome to tiny and hope to see more posts from you.


----------



## Twalker

*First Lesson*

Hi All. Promised I post about my first riding lesson and here I am.

Remember I said they might put me on the Appy that bites. Well I was ready and when I got there Marcia said I was going to ride their Saddlebred Nibbie. 

I thought, cute little name for a small horse, HAH! Nibbie was a 16.1 hand horse. He was beautiful. Wish I was able to get pics of him. I will try the next time.

Marcia went through being to end as if I were just starting out, walking him to the cross ties, grooming, and saddling. He stood there as quite as a church mouse. I remembered everything.

I asked how old he was and Marcia said he was over 30 years old. He look like a 15 year old. His coat was shiny, he was and very musclular.

It wasn't a pretty site when I got on him to ride. This old body of my just doen't was to cooperate :icon_rolleyes:

She had a neat course set up. We did no neck reining just leg pressure and hands. This was all new to me. we went in and out of poles, barrels, walked over pvc pipes etc. I did serpentines figure 8s, you name it. It was a blast.

Marcia said that my back was perfect and my leg position was right on. She said that for someone that hasn't ridden in over 20 years I did awesome. 

I wasn't nervous or anything. 

Getting off of Nibbie was as bad a getting on. Knees and hips don't want to flex like they used to. 

I am sore today but very happy. My next lesson is July 11. Can't wait.

I be back later to read what everyone elses weekend was like.

Toodles.


----------



## Twalker

*Here is Nibby*

Marcia was taking pictures while I had my lesson but I didn't know it. Here is one of them.


----------



## tjtalon

Lookin' good, Twalker!!


----------



## Twalker

SueC said:


> Had the CP girl with our horses today in her wheelchair, in the 4ha pasture,


 Isn't it amazing the horses can sense diffenences, handicaps and they seem to be more gentle with them. I have seen this alot.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Back from a nice ride! 

Roaddy, oh yes, I know/believe angst comes frrom the 'feeling' of the inability to control a situation, the fear of the unknown, and conjuring up ideas in your head of things that 'might' happen. That is why horses are SO very good for a person, it certainly gets them in touch with their emotions....if they choose to be aware of those emotions.

I....am probably TOO well in tune. LOL

Something I did realize today on the ride. One of the readings I just finsihed talked about really concentrate and figure out the very instant that fear/angst comes into play when you ride...the very instant.

As you know, I am very comfortable riding by myself. Well, I decided to try out a new way home. I knew where I was, but had never went this way before. Well....I noticed, since it was in the forefront of my mind, I was starting to feel a bit of angst, just like the book said!! Wow! this was a revelation to me. I kept thinking....how will I get out of here> That worried me....the not knowing of where the clearing was for the road.....in the end, I turned around and went out the way I came, and all was fine, and I told myself, I was utterly rediculous!  

That made me think back to other times where I felt a sense of panic, and yep, they were situations where I wasn't sure if we would 'get out'. Weird, I know.

Surprising, the little Amish boy shooting his BB gun didn't phase neither I nor Jay.....but not being able to find an opening to the road did......:icon_rolleyes:

Funny....when I am driving and we get lost, I don't ever panic....my motto is...."We are never lost.....we can always turn around and be found!" Even in the city...when others panic, i'm like....no biggy. LOL

Learning....learning....that is what horseback riding is ALL about! 

Nice job TWalker!


----------



## NickerMaker71

BTW, the point of that whole post above was that awareness is the key. I tell that to the teachers I teach too....if you are aware of a problem, then it's way easier to work on fixing that problem! Be open to bettering yourself! :faceshot:

Now giddy up everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Thought I would share a pic from work today. They were setting the helo deck on the boat and was at just the right moment to see them almost together. It will be just above the view from the pilot house so they can see where they are going and docking. 
I still get excited from seeing this even after working here for almost 12 years.


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Lookin' good, Twalker!!


Thanks. It was alot of fun. Still can't believe Nibby is over 30 yrs old.


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker said:


> Thanks. It was alot of fun. Still can't believe Nibby is over 30 yrs old.


Wow! She looks great! My primary school horse, Bailey, is 28 & going strong.


----------



## tjtalon

Off to work in a bit, finally. 3p-11p then outta there for 3 days. Still no new hire, so Mondays are still out thru July. Sigh...

Hope to be back in the saddle sooner or later!!

Ladona, hope your vacation is going wonderfully! Nicker, as always, I love your insights, they always give me food for thought. Rick, that boat is cool, must be amazing to watch boats being constructed.

Later all!


----------



## apachetears

Country Woman said:


> I thought I would start a new thread for people over 40
> who love horses.
> This thread is open to owners leasers an people who
> love horses
> 
> I will start I am 48 years old and I never yet owned a horse
> mainly because of finances.
> I have been around horses most of my life. I have ridden
> all kinds of horses first ponies then horses
> I have ridden Arab, Quarter Horses, Morgans, Appendix Quarter horses.
> Thoroughbreds, Appaloosas, American Saddlebreds and Paints and lots of mixed breeds too and all sizes 14hh-17hh
> I have ridden both English and western
> here is are pictures of me riding my friends Pinto 14hh
> and my friends Half Arab
> 
> My husband knows how much I would love my own horse so in the spring we are looking in to leasing a horse


Howdy, I'm 62 and have been riding horses off and on since I was four.
I've had seven horses with two who stayed in the pasture, left and came back.
When ever I could afford a horse I have had a horse or three.
We have two now, Rye and Bud light.
I still ride two hours a day on the country roads and woods around our house.


----------



## Twalker

apachetears said:


> Howdy, I'm 62 and have been riding horses off and on since I was four.
> I've had seven horses with two who stayed in the pasture, left and came back.
> When ever I could afford a horse I have had a horse or three.
> We have two now, Rye and Bud light.
> I still ride two hours a day on the country roads and woods around our house.


Welcome to the group Apachetears. I just started riding again after 20 or so non riding years. I am 59. feels good to be riding again.


----------



## apachetears

apachetears said:


> Howdy, I'm 62 and have been riding horses off and on since I was four.
> I've had seven horses with two who stayed in the pasture, left and came back.
> When ever I could afford a horse I have had a horse or three.
> We have two now, Rye and Bud light.
> I still ride two hours a day on the country roads and woods around our house.


Here are my two current horses, Rhiannon (Rye) and Bud light.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Apachetears! Your horses look great!


----------



## VickiRose

Welcome Apachtears! Nice horses!

TWalker, great photo, and sounds like a great lesson. I really need to get back to doing lessons, I think my last lesson was in April. The silly thing is that I wanted to master the trot on Boston first before I had more lessons, and I'm not there yet.

Nicker, I'm a bit similar, I always need to know my escape route/way out.

Roadyy what do you do for a living? The boat pics suggest something nautical....? Actually, what do you all do for a living? You've probably already said but I'm fairly new, so I haven't come across that yet. For anyone interested, I am a qualified occupational therapist but I haven't practiced in years! I worked on our farm full time for around ten years, then we bought a business about five years ago, so we'd have an off farm investment. The plan was to have a manager and just oversee the staff without having to be there every day. But then the GFC hit and now I work there about six days a week, I get a couple of half days in that though. It's a newsagent and post office, combined all in one, in the next town over, so about 40mins drive away. Keeps me busy.

I had the day off work yesterday but I had a thumping headache so I didn't get much done at home. Gave the horses a good brush down in the afternoon. The sun was out and it was nice and relaxing


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Here is the video from the other night. She was really stiff and it was so hot, I didn't want to push her. I think she likes the bridleless work. She refused one turn around a barrel and our whoa needs more work but we improve each time.
> Watching the video, I need to work on looking more into the direction I want her to go.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4mSZrpT7EV0


This is so excellent, Ladona! :loveshower: Thank you for sharing. You guys are a great team - and that horse looks like she has plenty of life left in her yet!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Welcome *Apache*!

*Twalker*: that lesson looked like a lot of fun. i hope your body will be less creaky as you get back into the swing of things. do you do any routine stretching? that might help as muscles remember how to work.

*NM*: good thing to be able to get into your own head.. and now that you realize it, you can hopefully work on correcting the pattern. if you can handle a kid with a BB gun, you can find a path!

*Vicki*: i am a certified vet tech currently working in a general small animal practice, but i was at an emergency/specialty place before getting married. in the past, i have worked with horses in a couple different capacities professionally, as well as managed a pool (how is that for random?).


----------



## Happy Place

Apache :welcome: You will soon see that we talk about everything under the sun!

Vicki-I am a school counselor. I am also working on getting certified to do equine assisted therapy. Providing Therapy for Veterans by Barb Ruwoldt Dunn - GoFundMe My focus will be on Vets with PTSD and children and teens with autism.

It has been seriously hot and humid around here. Today it stormed like crazy. It actually made me a little nervous and I LOVE storms! Didn't do anything with Nike other than feed and pet the pretty horses!

Still going to the gym. Tomorrow is cardio. I hate cardio. I'm gonna do it anyhow. When I want to quit, I imagine how Nike will feel when I won't let him quit. He's a great motivator for me :runninghorse2:.

Gnight all


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome Apache!!* :welcome:

Your horses are *beautiful*!! Which one is which though? 

Are you far from Hotlanta? I am about 2hrs west of there, across the border.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Vicki, great idea to re-introduce ourselves! This is such a loooooong thread, rather impossible to to go back, read all the posts, and REMEMBER all of them!! 

So, I am a registered nurse, working on orthopedic floor in our local hospital. It is my second career, before that I was an engineering tech. Enjoy both positions, would love to combine them somehow. 

I think i was born addicted to horses (and horse stuff, lol). :loveshower:

Currently have three lovely horses; two of them senior citizens and my ride a Chocolate Rocky Mountain gelding, Chivas.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Still having a blast here in Myrtle Beach. Tonight, I talked my hubby into going to The Legends show...the impersonators were fantastic! We saw, in order, Kenny Chesney, Katy Perry, Prince ( he was the best!) Elvis, Blues Brothers, and Michael Jackson. So much fun!

On the downside, I was dancing so much in my seat that I dropped my iPhone and it hit the concrete floor and the screen shattered, :icon_rolleyes:
I have insurance on it, but it is still going to cause me some money. Uggggghh.

TW- one of the lesson horses where we board is 34. He is keeping weight on and has as much energy as her ever did, which isn't much. LOL. He is a great lesson horse. Glad you had a good lesson.

Welcome Apachetears, pretty horses!

As an introduction to the newcomers:

I started riding five years ago at the age of 40. Hubby and I had never ridden before and we were going to a dude ranch in AZ for my 40th bday and didn't want to be total newbies so we started taking lessons. We had a great time but on the last day I broke my back in 2 places. ( not my fault, not the horse's fault..it was a freak thing). I didn't know it was broken until a month later! How's that for pain tolerance??? 

The injury didn't deter me even though the doc said no riding until I Was pain free. Soon realized I would never be pain free and got back in the saddle 4 months later and my back started feeling better immediately.

Hubby and I now own two horses. I have a retired Argentine polo pony named Isabella :faceshot:, she is in her late 20's. Hubby's horse is a 10 year old Paint named Blue.

I taught middle school for 15 years and then moved into the dark side of school board office supervision. I currently supervise Advanced Programs and Fine Arts for a public school system.

But I would rather spend my days doing this :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Currently many people are confessing that their outer persona does not match their inner self. 

So in the hope that freedom and acceptance come with being totally honest, I have a confession to make...

I identify as trans-rich and also trans-skinny. :hide::gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Currently many people are confessing that their outer persona does not match their inner self.


My disparity is approaching ridiculous:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

As for ridiculous (as in my job, not in response to VRose's query) "what we do" work wise. I hesitated to respond, as it's so hard to explain (& it's something I need to go forward from; this is a younger person's occupation) but: My Chief put into last month's community newsletter a response to "What does Community Response Do?" He could only say so much, w/allowed space. For instance, just tonight, I picked up a dead magpie from a stairwell, listened to a woman complaining about her neighbor below burning incense "on purpose, to harass me!"), listened to another woman describing (again, she's going into dementia) a man who stands on the sidewalk, has wires strung to her apt to listen to & video tape her, a kitchen sink back-up (call to maintenance), patrols thru parking lots & perimeter & "the circle" as required, woman who wanted me to fix her refrigerator (uh, no...we don't do that, maint doesn't do that..like, call a serviceman, like in the Real World), checked out 2 sets of keys for lock-outs & one set of elevator pads for a furniture delivery. Oh, I managed to eat a bit....& kept an eye out on a street-perimeter parking lot (as opposed to the canal path perimeter, which managed to be quiet, I think I hope, as car break-ins have occurred recently) which recently had a gang related shooting from "outside".

And this was a very very quiet night.

Will do a synopsis of Chief's article, from statistics of 2014, for your "enjoyment".
Next post (you asked for it, VickiRose!), so it doesn't get comp-eaten (maybe):


----------



## tjtalon

Article "Here To Serve":

"...as to what Community Response does..In 2014 we answered almost 17,000 calls..over 1300..for resident assists. We have responded to more than 700 medical calls, which include lift assists...& 911 ERs where we have been first responder...

...over 100 criminal mischief call, 200 suspicious person calls & 300 noise complaints...also 300 health & welfare checks...most of which called in by other residents or family members.

Our vehicles...50,000 miles of patrol in & around property & 24 parking lots...within have issued more than 300 courtesy reminders for open/unlocked garages...tracked more than 200 vehicles approaching...in violation of policy...21 days. 

...also assist maintenance & grounds depts during & after business hours....

Well, there it is. Of course, what can't be mentioned in the newsletter is the inevitable (albeit infrequent; I've had maybe 20-25 in 8 yrs) DOAs w/an aging population....& when family is present (like in a hallway, w/a health&welfare call...then I have to make them stay in the hall while I check...& find...)...yeah...takes a lot of gentle tact sometimes, not all deaths are "peaceful".

I do enjoy helping people! I love the tripped breaker calls, because there so simple to fix & the person is happy & the jammed garage doors that I can fix (usually a dusty sensor) & just listening to the folks when they need to chat.

But....I do need a new job, even at my age.


----------



## tjtalon

I gotta add...I need some horse time!!


----------



## Roadyy

I work in a shipyard digging up ashes..Now take your thumb and index finger, grip your tongue and say that first sentence.

I do work in a shipyard as you guessed. I maintain and repair the welding equipment on this yard. 



Welcome Apache and good looking horses.




Had a bit of a scare with Doc again yesterday. Farrier got out there to trim and found Doc was not himself. Said he was laying down for a minute then getting back up a few times then just standing there. I had the lady of the house keep an eye on him throughout the day to see if he got any worse. I took some GasX out with me last evening and he was looking fine by the time I got there. Good color to his gums and pinch test was good. Think the high heat index got to him and being on the new grass. He is drinking good water and was eating grass when I pulled up then ate his supper very good. Left some free salt to be added to the food to help with that part then will get some Electrolytes for them today.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> Currently many people are confessing that their outer persona does not match their inner self.
> 
> My outer persona is one of a man still alive and interested while my inner is working hard on creating the energy to power the outer. Perhaps one day it will come together :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

So many varied occupations! So we have an engineering nurse, an administraiting teacher, a maritime welder and a combination social worker/police officer/paramedic/grounds keeper (best I could come up with from the job description, who actually employs you tj?)


----------



## VickiRose

And I nearly forgot, vet tech and counsellor!


----------



## Stan

VickiRose said:


> And I nearly forgot, vet tech and counsellor!


not to mention a probation officer, often referred to as a/h:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

OK, I'll play! 

I too am in education. THIS year (as ya never know from year to year....:icon_rolleyes I will be the lead ELA teacher for 4th/5th grade combination. 

I was practically born on a horse. My family always had them. I bought my own pony at age 5 for a whopping $20 from my savings. I had her and a few other horses until my early twenties when I was in a bad accident (non-horse related) and had to give them up. I competed from age 10-22, and took lessons all those years too!  I was definitely a western pleasure kinda gal, but with persistence from my riding instructor, we bought one of her TB and I started riding hunt seat. i never went too far with that, as boys and college soon took over. :icon_rolleyes: Oye vey....shoulda ditched the boy! hahahaha

Three years ago i had the opportunity to start dabbling in horses again....and now have 2 of my own! :loveshower: it was something I never thought would ever happen in my life and I am truly content beyond words.  I spend a tremendous amount of time with my guy and gal....as i have 20 years to make up for!! LOL :cowboy:


----------



## SueC

_Wrote this this morning and thought some of you might like it._




















*A Winter Morning*

Frost descended in our valley last night. After a cold front has passed in winter and brought its deluges, hail and steep temperature drops, the passing of the cloud cover usually brings with it frosty nights and clear sunny days. In our passive-solar strawbale house, we don't notice the drop in temperature very much indoors, except for the telltale condensation on the window glass. So early this morning, when we stepped outside, we sharply drew breath just like you do when you jump into cold water. A temperature gradient of over twenty degrees Celsius really makes itself felt.

We did our usual weekday morning ritual: Packed Brett's briefcase and food bag into the car, let the dog jump into the back for the ride down to the front gate, and I opened the garden gate while my husband reversed out. The gate handles were covered in smooth ice, and the tops of the fenceposts were peppered with jagged white crystals. Patches of rimy grass caught the morning sun, and my breath made little clouds in the air.

The horses were far off in the hill paddock, brightly coloured dots in the morning light. We had a little bit of conversation going up the driveway, straining to make ourselves heard over the dog's excited barking. The little drive up to the gate is an obsession with our Kelpie! Before opening the front gate, I opened the rear hatch and the dog came bounding out, racing up and down the fence in anticipation of chasing the car on its way down the road.










The gate lock was frozen into immobility, and took a fair bit of work to open. By the time I was letting the car out, my hands had gone from cold to numb. It's pointless wearing gloves during the morning routine because you can't feel what you are doing, plus they get so wet. At the road verge we had our traditional “goodbye, have a great day” kiss, and Brett drove down the road, sounding the horn to egg on the dog while I laughed at the sight of the growling little Kelpie rocketing along the fence line until she was nearly at the end of the property. There, as always, she turned around and wagged her way back to me, satisfied with a job well done.

I stuck my hands deep into my pockets and walked back along the driveway. The donkeys were coming in after camping on the Common overnight, single file, with our shaggy, yak-like Mary Lou hooting at me. I let them in and took off their grazing muzzles, filled up with grazing debris as always if they stay out overnight. I washed them out, hung them to dry, and soaked the old horse's morning feed.

Getting back into the house felt like entering a sunny greenhouse. No surprise there really, since this is basically what it is. We've not had the wood fire on in a week, even with the cold front coming through. Two to three hours of winter sun a day going through our windows onto the thermal mass is enough to keep the interior temperature steadily above 22 degrees Celsius, aided by the superinsulated ceilings, and thick straw walls.

By the time Romeo's feed was mushy enough for his ancient mouth, the horses had made their way down to their paddock exit gate. I let the old horse into the orchard to eat his bucket feed, and gave the other three a carrot each while taking their rugs off. They shook themselves, bantered with me, and then made their way out into the Common for the day.

Winter morning routine: And the day has only just begun. Back in the house, the honey in the settling tank is ready to bottle. As I fill up the jars, I toast some of the pumpkin bread I made – a quarter of the usual recipe substituted with mashed home-grown pumpkin. Buttered straight from the toaster, it tastes very like brioche, chewy on the inside, crunchy on the outside, the butter melting into it deliciously. This morning I let some of the honey stream run on a knife and slather this on top as well to sample the batch I extracted from the honeycomb on Friday. When I bite into the toast, a floral fireworks of the summer and autumn past explodes into my senses. The taste unfolds its complexity and lingers, and my tastebuds sing.










This is what happens when your bees collect nectar from several hundred understorey species and a dozen or so different types of eucalyptus in natural never-cleared Australian woodland, supplemented by largely native shelter belts that always have something flowering. And then, you take the honeycomb, and you uncap it in your kitchen, and you spin it in a hand-cranked extractor, and you let out the golden flood through a fine net into the settling tanks. Unlike most commercial operators, you never heat the honey, and the flavours are fully retained. The difference between that and what people can buy in the supermarket is like the difference between homogenised, pasteurised, reduced-fat milk in plastic bottles, and fresh creamy Jersey milk still warm from the cow and carrying the flavour imprints of the many different plants it can graze on a diverse pasture.










As modern humans, we trade away too many of the simple and brilliant things in life, for what? - Alas though, I've written enough for now and must get on with making that bespoke pine storage box for that awkward recess, and tending to paperwork and garden, if I want to have any hope of having time for a trail ride in this afternoon! 


_And I did actually make it out there for a ride, but only around our place - by the time I'd fixed a problem with his hoof boots, it was too late to range far. But, the days are now getting longer again here in the southern hemisphere! _


----------



## SueC

Photo notes: The first two are some nice winter photos taken in the bushland of our farm. Jess in the car, me checking hive, half-full honey bucket for self-bottling customers at the organic shop.

A few more nice photos of the Australian winter:










Front coming in over the Southern Ocean.











Front coming in as seen by us on a climb in the Stirling Ranges, an hour from our farm.











Serious front coming in during another Stirling Ranges climb. We made it down to the car park before the weather hit.











Brett and I in our winter gear on Mt Toolbrunup, Stirling Ranges. This is the highest climb available in our pretty flat state of Western Australia. Although Bluff Knoll is a slightly higher peak, the car park is much higher up, and it's a touristy climb. Toolbrunup is the real thing.











This is also very much the real thing: In the snow on Marions Lookout en route to Cradle Mountain, Tasmania. The mountain track after Marions Lookout was snowed in that day, so we had to come back another day to get to the summit.


----------



## SueC

*VickiRose*: You asked about occupations. I started out as an Environmental Scientist with AgWA Albany, doing the land capability study and land management recommendations for the Kent River Catchment (focus salinity catchment) in 1994/95. Resulting publication in the National Library under my maiden name.

I then spent nearly three years teaching zoology, botany and various other undergraduate courses in biology and environmental science, mostly at Curtin University of Technology, with a couple of stints at UWA (mostly dissections!), Murdoch and Edith Cowan. This was fun, but I didn't like being in the city. I actually really don't like Perth, it has all the disadvantages of a city without many advantages, and it seems to have developed an awful culture of violence and hooliganism.

To enable me to work in country areas, I started teaching at high schools. My senior (TEE/university entry) teaching subjects were Biology, Human Biology, Chemistry, Physics, Geography and English/English Literature. I loved the diversity of subjects - mostly teachers specialise in one general area. I took a fair few diverse courses during my double major BSc and was given express permission to teach English and Lit as a Science graduate because I was already an author and because I'd scored top 0.5% in the state in my own Year 12 English and English Literature Exams.

Before I married, I spent many school holidays back at my parents' small trotting stables, helping with the education of yearlings, harness training, and for a number of them saddle training as well.

In late 2008 I got unilateral vocal fold paralysis and couldn't speak properly anymore for over a year. Brett and I decided to tree change and we bought our small farming block in mid-2010 and started owner-building a straw bale house which is going to be a farmstay. We also run some organic beef and produce really nice honey. Heritage vegetables for the local market are planned. My voice is better but I decided I'm not risking it with public speaking type roles.

I managed the owner build and did/do a lot of the fiddly one-person stuff myself when Brett goes to town to do admin for a local medical practice. It's kept me very busy for over three years and still going. Last year I started working two days a week with people with disabilities. I am also a freelance writer, at the moment particularly for Grass Roots, a self-sufficiency/alternative lifestyle magazine.

So basically, if you're a Harry Potter fan, I'm Hermione with a fair dash of Luna Lovegood! :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Been working hard the last three days, just trying to catch up with posts!! 

*Corgi*: WOW gotta say that video of you and Isabelle bridleless is FABULOUS!! I thought I was watching Stacy Westfall in her roundpen :clap:

Also very jealous of your sandy toes...haven't been to the beach in about 5 years. Came close several times though! 

*PH13*: love the wrecker video!! And yeah, like nicker said, can't help but notice your DH has some MUSCLES!! 

gotta pause here, it's home-schooling time for youngest DD


----------



## SueC

*AnitaAnne*: You live in gorgeous scenery!!! And those horses look well cared for.

Re: _"Currently many people are confessing that their outer persona does not match their inner self."_ :rofl: This has my vote for comment of the week!

*TJ*: Your job: :bowwdown: Man, is there anything you don't do??? No wonder you want a change of pace. May I interest you in beekeeping? ;-)

*Ladona*: Happy holidays! 

*Ellen*: You go girl! Glad you're doing better.

*Twalker*: Looked like a great lesson! 

*Everyone*: :wave: Have a good day. Loved reading your posts. Chores to do!


----------



## VickiRose

Cool Sue, a fellow beekeeper! We started out with a couple to aid orchard pollination, now we have nine hives. DH is slightly allergic to stings, so my FIL and I manage the bees, but everyone pitched in to extract the honey. We on,y get time to do it once a year, and we sell the excess in our shop. 
I studied at Curtin from 1993-1996, but mostly at Shenton Park. 
I'm not a fan of Perth either, I miss the open spaces and green paddocks and trees of home. Luckily if we go to Perth we stay with my sister on the outskirts


----------



## SueC

*VickiRose*: How are you storing your frames in winter? We've tried storing in airy light places, and enclosed in dark plastic with phosgene (silo tablets), but the wax moth always spoils the frames (even with phosgene present!!!). We're thinking a dedicated chest freezer may be the way to go, but if there are any traces of honey left in the "empty" frames after bee clean-up of stickies, it's likely to crystallise, and this might set off crystallising anything they add the following season, ie make it impossible to extract.

So still dithering. We're leaving the third boxes on again during winter. Not great for the colonies, but too expensive to keep losing frames. At least the bees keep them clean. We have loads of tagasaste so the bees are gathering on sunny days even now in mid-winter, and incredibly we are still extracting honey. So I guess the tagasaste has helped the bees cope with our leaving supers on.

Please tell me you have found a good way to store your frames... we need a solution...


----------



## Happy Place

It stormed so hard last night! I was at a friends house when the first storm came through. It was HUGE, then there was a break so I raced out to feed. Around 8 pm is started out again. Lots of huge thunder and lightning. It rained really hard. I know the paddock will be almost knee deep in mud. Ugh, I really don't like that place much. Fortunately the barn and round pen are on high ground. There is a small grassy area that the horses can stay out of the mud as well.

My tomato, pea and green bean plants took a beating. The roots are exposed on the tomato plants. I covered them back up, staked up what a could and crossed my fingers. I am glad that was the only damage done. Time to call the gym to see if it lost power before I drive out there.


----------



## Ibriding

Hello, mind if I join? 

I'm Lora and back in the saddle after not riding the past ten years. I grew up riding on the ranch and doing 4-H. I took some dressage lessons for a bit in college but never showed. 

Last year we moved to Eastern Oregon and the mountain trails are just too tempting. My hubby got a nice Paint mare to team rop and trail ride on. I found a lovely TWH mare at a rescue in Washington so I can go with him. I posted about her in the Gaited forum. We also have a 14yo Paint gelding who is more big dog than he is horse. He is kind, gentle, and strong and should make a great pack horse when we get to that point. 

My old Western saddle didn't fit Vera so I ordered an Australian stock saddle from Downunder. It came yesterday, yay! It seems to fit her and is nice and comfortable for me. It did want to slide back on her though, need to do some adjusting still. I think as her top line strengthens that will be less of a problem. 

Anyhow, Hello!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello Ibriding!!

:welcome:

join right in, and get your running shoes on, this thread moves fast!! 

Your horses sound beautiful! Do you have some pictures??


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> , who actually employs you tj?)


Can't say the name of the place in web-world, but it's a large association for a large community, or "active adult community"....read "small town" with all the people-stuff happening that people do. Residents number around 3800, the complex has 84 buildings (4 story mostly, some 2 story, a few townhomes) built in a big circle. Association employs admin staff, maintenance staff, grounds staff & "Community Response" (where I'm at). Many (most) residents truly are "active adults" that go about their lives (have to be 55plus to live there) then...there's the others:icon_rolleyes:

Chief, I think, did his article because he was tired of hearing (from the grumpy wack-a-do set [LOVE that term, Nicker!]) "What do you people DO anyway? You're worthless & lazy, all I see is your so-called officers driving around in their cars. What are we paying you for?" on & on ad nauseum.

Clear as mud huh?!

I really am over it.

SueC, beekeeping?! I'm on it! Later all, I'm packing my bags & my cats & moving to Australia to take care of tiny creatures that might sting a bit, but I get to wear that awesome cover-up gear!


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Ibriding! And a belated welcome to Apachetears (good lookin' horses you have there)!

Yes, this thread moves fast, but it sure is fun!...and varied!

Off to...honestly, just crash for the day. In serious need for battery recharging. Tomorrow chores & attending busy-busy stuff. I want to go out to Janice's Thursday. My tack room responsibilities are calling me, want to see if new halter fits Bailey (bound to!) if she's available...who knows what Janice is up to.Llast time we talked her kids summer camp day this Thursday was a maybe/maybe not (if that's going on, I likely won't go out there...but, will see).

Later, all...!


----------



## NickerMaker71

HI all!

Well...it's official! I'm heading to the mountains tomorrow to go horseback riding! :cowboy: I've been wanting to ride with these friends for a long time!

I have brownies baked, and snacks packed, lots of water, sandwich, and some clothes....just in case I decide to stay over night. Apparently they rode 15 miles yesterday....I may be stuck to the saddle and will need to sleep there! LOL

Wish me luck...say a prayer, whatever you do. :wink: I'm really excited!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> HI all!
> 
> Well...it's official! I'm heading to the mountains tomorrow to go horseback riding! :cowboy: I've been wanting to ride with these friends for a long time!
> 
> I have brownies baked, and snacks packed, lots of water, sandwich, and some clothes....just in case I decide to stay over night. Apparently they rode 15 miles yesterday....I may be stuck to the saddle and will need to sleep there! LOL
> 
> Wish me luck...say a prayer, whatever you do. :wink: I'm really excited!


:loveshower::cowboy:Have fun!!


----------



## Ibriding

Here she is, she still had some winter coat when we got her.


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Lora. My web filter here at work blocks the program you are using to load store pics so I'll have to look tonight while on my phone. Glad you are enjoying the horses and hope we are a group you find enjoyable to the palate. We can be an acquired taste for some.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Sue*: thank you for taking us along for your morning. loved hearing about all the beekeeping things. i used to live surrounded by orchards so was fascinated by the bees.

*Ibriding*: welcome! i too would love to see pics of your ponies.

*tj*: your job makes me exhausted just reading about it. i do not have the temperament to do that, as i would be telling people exactly where to go when the calls were stupid.. hope you get some HorseThursday!

*NM*: have fun!! i am so excited for you. also expect lots of pictures and a full report upon your return.


This morning, the farrier came. It was Phin's first time being shod here, and while I know he had shoes on before, we had no idea if he had ever been hot shod. He was a bit snorty and a touch fidgety, but overall he did really well.











Just we finished Phin, the thunder started in the distance. The weatherman had called for a "slight chance of a morning shower" before warning about possible severe storms coming later in the afternoon.

Umm, yeah.







That video didn't capture the amazing light show and accompanying thunder. I was very glad to be inside!!

Now I am grabbing some quick lunch before heading to work. The coworker who normally does appointments with me tonight is sick, so not sure if someone will be covering for her or not. Trying to work with this doctor with only 1 nurse is not any fun.. hopefully someone will be covering! :neutral:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, Happy Trails to you and come back with pics of the mountain ride hun!!!



Sue, the pics and story of an Australian Winter Morning was amazing. Very much enjoyed reading that and could picture every step of the way. Even swore I heard the Kelpie barking down the fence line. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue*: I always love your writing, and really enjoyed reading of your morning. I felt like i was right there with you, and at the same time I remembered the "glory days" when my horses lived with me. 

I hope you put this all in a book, including all the fasinating photograghy. Will buy that book(s) when it comes out! 

I'm deathly allergic to bees, so have much admiration for bee-keepers. 

*TJ*: Wow. That is a tough job you have. Might as well join the police, might pay better and they have retirement! Some places even have a Sheriff's posse or mounted police...just something to think about...

*Nicker*: have a great time on the ride tomorrow!! Make sure you get some pictures!! 

I love your recent post about the insight into fear. I will def keep an inner watch and awareness for when those feelings pop up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

New topic of the day...thoughts on bareback pads??

Corgi has got me thinking of trying bareback riding, if i can get on of course and not topple off the other side. 

Chivas is round as an apple, so think I might need something with a bit of sticking power and padding for my bottom. 

Plus it is as hot as hades out there, 95-95 degrees, and who knows what the humidity is. Don't even want to think of dealing with saddles and stuff. 

Any advice or opinions on bareback pads??


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13: if that is a "possible shower" I hate to see the afternoon storm. May be a flood.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ibriding said:


> Here she is, she still had some winter coat when we got her.


Very nice looking mare!!


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> *Welcome Apache!!* :welcome:
> 
> Your horses are *beautiful*!! Which one is which though?
> 
> Are you far from Hotlanta? I am about 2hrs west of there, across the border.


The Bay is Bud, the Black and white Paint mare is Rhiannon or Rye for short.
Both quarter horses the short stocky ones so I don't fall to far when I do fall. easy to get on too.


----------



## Freebird

Hi all - I'm hitting a whirlwind time in life & work -- I have been reading, and enjoying the posts. I just don't have time to reply as I would like! 

I'm going to be starting two new programs in the next six months at work (for whomever asked about jobs, I am an Education & Outreach Director in a family owned funeral home).

I am also still trying to catch up physically & emotionally from the weekend with my daughter being sick. This wasn't the first time for her, and likely won't be the last. She has been diagnosed with PTSD after being abused as a little girl, and just does not handle stressful situations well at all. It seems that her emotional issues manifest physically, but knowing that doesn't make it any easier, especially when we have to argue & fight with medical "professionals" who don't listen and assume because she's young that she is drug seeking.

I'll keep reading - you keep sharing - you are a bright point in my days.


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> *Welcome Apache!!* :welcome:
> 
> Your horses are *beautiful*!! Which one is which though?
> 
> Are you far from Hotlanta? I am about 2hrs west of there, across the border.



We are about 35 to 45 miles from the city limits of Atlanta.
That's not horse country so I rarely go there >Grin<


----------



## ellen hays

Stan said:


> not to mention a probation officer, often referred to as* a/h*:icon_rolleyes:


 Stanley 

A/H, surely not. Can't imagine Buggs letting go in that direction. Got that side car yet? You cannot leave Buggsy at home or that A/H term might be appropriate. Fine line to walk, but you can handle it. The helmet for Buggs might be your biggest challenge:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## apachetears

Roadyy said:


> Thought I would share a pic from work today. They were setting the helo deck on the boat and was at just the right moment to see them almost together. It will be just above the view from the pilot house so they can see where they are going and docking.
> I still get excited from seeing this even after working here for almost 12 years.
> 
> View attachment 659322


My Dad when he was 16 wanted to join the Army and go fight WW2 His Mom already had his older Brother there fighting so she for sure wasn't going to let him go off at his young age, So he got angry and went and took a two week welding course at the college and then slipped off the Brunswick to build liberty ships until he got drafted.

It must have taught him well, a tenth grade education and he ended up working for Lockheed as a quality control supervisor.

Nice pictures!


----------



## Ibriding

My iPad doesn't seem to get along with this forum too well. Looks like I'll have to put the pics on the computer and then upload them. Urg!


----------



## Roadyy

I can see your pic now Lora. Good looking horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

Tj, that's a pretty good explanation, makes more sense to me now 

Sue, sorry I have no solutions for you. We leave the frames in the hive. Most of ours are only two box hives so it's not really an issue. I think an old deep freezer would work though?

Welcome Lora! Nice looking horse.


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker, enjoy the ride, I'd love to do that sort of thing. Do you take your snacks etc on the horse? Do you use saddle packs or a back pack? What is better?

HP, hope the vege garden survives

Phantom, nice bit of rain.

AA, have you tried bare back before? I'd love to try too, sometimes I can't be bothered with the saddle


----------



## Freebird

Ladies, this is a MUST read! I'm two chapters in & it seems like it was written just for me. I found a used copy on Amazon for $7, otherwise I think it's like $17. Seriously, must read.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Stanley
> 
> A/H, surely not. Can't imagine Buggs letting go in that direction. Got that side car yet? You cannot leave Buggsy at home or that A/H term might be appropriate. Fine line to walk, but you can handle it. The helmet for Buggs might be your biggest challenge:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
SWMBO wants me to sell Bugs because I have the bike. I may not be riding my horse at this time so her argument has some foundation. SWMBO will not be buying another horse her health is a problem. It starts with the word men but I think there is more.
I have a good horse, green, but has the right nature. What to do. Could buy another property then bugs, Harley, James Ernie and I could move onto. I'll make that decision when the present situation has come to its logical conclusion. Don't really want to sell my horse he is a mate.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> AA, have you tried bare back before? I'd love to try too, sometimes I can't be bothered with the saddle


I used to ride bareback all the time when I was a kid. Even rode neked horses, including over jumps. 

When i was in my thirties, I thought nothing of hoping on a horse in the pasture to bring them into the barn. 

Now, I seem to be having some balance issues. Or maybe it is slowed response times. Or maybe it is anticipating problems before they happen. Absolutely having knee problems which makes mounting very difficult. 

Add that to a round barreled, short-backed horse with no withers and wierd shoulder muscles, and I can't find a saddle to fit us both well. 

I had a thought that a bareback pad could be the answer, but i always heard they were unstable and not to get one with stirrups. 

Anyway, it is probably a dumb idea at my age, but would still like to try :cowboy:


----------



## Ibriding

NickerMaker71 said:


> HI all!
> 
> Well...it's official! I'm heading to the mountains tomorrow to go horseback riding! :cowboy: I've been wanting to ride with these friends for a long time!
> 
> I have brownies baked, and snacks packed, lots of water, sandwich, and some clothes....just in case I decide to stay over night. Apparently they rode 15 miles yesterday....I may be stuck to the saddle and will need to sleep there! LOL
> 
> Wish me luck...say a prayer, whatever you do. :wink: I'm really excited!


Brownies?!? Count me in, lol.

You guys weren't kidding, this thread does move fast. lol


----------



## corgi

I had a long informative post written earlier today and lost my internet connection and lost the entire post. Ugggggghhh

AA...definitely do NOT get a bareback pad with stirrups. Very unstable. I have two no name pads. One is a thick fleece one. Very padded and very comfortable. It was also very cheap. I will see if I can find a link to one like it.
The other is a felt pad. It doesn't have the stability the other one has. You can spend big bucks on a bareback pad..but I bought both of mine at consignment tack shops for under $20 each.

I think riding bareback has helped my balance tremendously. When I sat a crowhopping Isabella this spring, without even a bareback pad, I realized how much my balance has improved. I will even trail ride bareback occasionally as long as I am Comfortable with the other horses and riders.

I am so upset I lost my other post...I had responses to many of you and to be totally honest, I don't have the energy to retype it all...so I am taking the easy way out and just waving hi to everyone.

Hi!


----------



## corgi

Here is my bareback pad!!

Opentip.com: Intrepid International Fleece Bareback Pad - Non Slip


----------



## Ibriding

Thanks for the compliments on my girl. I think she's quite pretty. 

When I was younger I think I road bareback more than in saddle. Used a bareback pad quite a bit but no stirrups, I was always told they were dangerous. Right now my mare is too green and my balance and strength are not at a point I would feel safe bareback. I was actually pretty thankful for the way my new saddle keeps me secure. I do hope to ride sans saddle in he future though. :gallop:


----------



## Ibriding

Looks comfy corgi.


----------



## Freebird

*Stan*, I know that "men"... she's a beech. :icon_rolleyes: Your Sw... whatever you called her will get better, then you can keep your bike and your horse. Don't give up your mate for the "men" attitude. If that's how it worked, hubs would have to give up his guitar.


----------



## Freebird

*IBRiding*, your mare looks a lot like Orion who I posted waaaayyy back last week sometime and his "wifey" Avalon. How big is she? (forgive me if you have already said & I missed it, you've seen this thread move...) 

Beautiful horse! Good to "meet" you by the way.


----------



## Ibriding

*Freebird* I think she is about 15.1 though she looks taller than the Quarter Horses we have because her headset is so much higher. Most of the time she looks like this. 










Very little goes unnoticed by her. When she spooks she freezes though, so I haven't had a problem on the trails. She hasn't tried to escape anything and usually wants to investigate anything strange. She's quite the funny horse and very different from what I'm used to. 

Your guy is very pretty! I went to UNL before transferring to Laramie, WY. I'm actually headed that direction next week. I have a friend near Omaha I'm visiting.


----------



## Freebird

He's one of the horses at the Rescue where I volunteer. I own a little Paint yearling myself.

How long ago were you at UNL? I was there one year back in the 80s before life got in the way.


----------



## Koolio

Better late than never... Wow! Miss one day of reading posts and it takes forever to catch up!

Introductions: I am a high school Chem Bio teacher, currently seconded to the Ministry of Education to develop new curriculum. I've had horses pretty steady since I was about 12, with a couple short breaks while I was in University. Currently, I own 4 equine beasts (although 2 are my daughters, but I still seem to pay the bills for them). We live on 8 acres out of the city so we keep the horses at home. I love watching them out the kitchen window! I've ridden English and Western and dabbled in some small shows. Currently, I am working on Western dressage, but do it for the sheer joy of the partnership with my horses. 

Bareback: I ride bareback often, sometimes with a pad, sometimes without. It depends on how cold it is and how dirty I am willing to let my bottom get. I use a simple cotton bareback pad without stirrups. It has a little padding and a handhold that I never use, but no stirrups. Bareback is great to strengthen your core and your bond with your horse.

Last night DD and I went for a conditioning ride on Koolio and Himmy. Once we warmed up, we trotted and cantered the local ditches for about an hour plus. It was great fun and a good workout for both Koolio and I to zoom down the ditches at a sustained speed.

Tonight, Lucy (new boxer puppy)and I had our first puppy class. We are late joiners to the class so a little behind everyone else. With practice we will catch up quick. Three of Lucy's siblings are in the same class, so it is boxer mayhem, family style! Fun, fun, fun!

Tomorrow is my last day of work for the summer!! I am looking forward to some time off with some horse shows and lots of trail riding! This weekend I am planning and hosting a huge surprise 50th B-day party for my DH. After that, I rest and play...


----------



## Blue

Holy Moley, I go to work of one short shift and fall behind! 

Welcome *Ibriding*! Hope others can keep up more than I do! Beautiful horse!

*VickiRose*, I use saddle bags. The only thing I keep on me, is my whistle and phone….. and whatever beverage I happen to have in my hand.

I used to ride bareback all the time. In fact when I got my first horse, I didn't have a saddle for the first year! My first horse was trained for movies and did tricks. I could ride through the best rears bareback. I managed to save up for my horse, then I had to babysit more to buy a saddle. Tried going bareback here recently and got a sore butt within the first 10 minutes. I need to practice more!

*Stan*, if you were to sell Bugs, I would be very sad. You're not riding right now, but you will soon.

*Corgi*, I'm so sorry! that's happened to me. Type for what seems like _ever_ only to have it disappear! We're with you! Very nice bareback pad. A friend of mine has a very expensive one. Forget what it's called. It has stirrups, but she only uses them for balance not for mounting

*Freebird*, I don't think we should encourage Stan to hold out much hope for the "men" syndrome to pass. It's been hovering over my house for years!

*Koolio*, You must have amazing trails to be able to set a quick pace for more than 20' at a time! 

Introductions. Hmmmm… everyone has such great important jobs, I hate to admit I'm a lowly cashier at Tractor Supply. Grew up a in lower middle class area of Southern Arizona. Continued education just wasn't in the cards. However I spent 10 years as assistant to the GM of a radio station. Helped it rise from 5th to 1st in market share . Then husband and I had an opportunity to buy the plumbing company he was working for. Spent a few years helping him build the business. When my mother died and my father came to stay with us during the funeral preparations and never left we decided I needed to stay home. I was absolutely blessed to be able to be a stay at home Mom for almost 20 years. But, when I should have been taking a couple classes to stay current in my computer skills I was having fun with my kids and horses. Now the kids have all moved on and I got a part time job to help out. 

Still have the gelding I bought in 1994. He's 33 this year. Now I ride a grey mare that keeps my on my toes. Did a little bit of breeding German Shepherds, now I just take in strays. Did a little horse training, now I just do my own. Did a little riding instructor, but prefer to be left alone now to just ride and enjoy myself.


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.


Has anyone heard from MR? Hope he didn't get locked in the corn cellar or left at camp. Hopefully it's just life and nothing serious.


Had some good storms here in the mid afternoons so haven't done much of anything since checking on Doc Monday. Which reminds me I guess I should post pics of my 4 legged loves for the newbies.


This is my new lady, Reba. She is 12 and my ex broodmare project I am starting from the ground up.








This is DW's boy, Trusty. He is 16 and was mine in the beginning and is a great trail horse when kept active.








This is my present riding partner, Little Man. He is 11 and a blast to ride with his personality. Turning into a very good trail horse.








This is DD's first horse, Doc. He is 26 and retired after teaching her how to ride and taking her to 8th place in the National points standings in ACTHA in her first year.








This is DD's present riding partner, Rowdy. He is 5 and also working into a very good trail horse.


----------



## ASLacey

Freebird said:


> Ladies, this is a MUST read! I'm two chapters in & it seems like it was written just for me. I found a used copy on Amazon for $7, otherwise I think it's like $17. Seriously, must read.


Freebird, I LOVE this book ... I read it on my Kindle and now have a paperback copy too ... I think reading this book is what helped me make the decision that for me the best horse is a 19 year old, slightly arthritic horse who I love and who is safe ... I don't want to get over my head ... I just want to ride, enjoy and love him!

Lacey & Sunny


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Stan*, if you were to sell Bugs, I would be very sad. You're not riding right now, but you will soon.
> 
> .


:iagree:


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Here is my bareback pad!!
> 
> Opentip.com: Intrepid International Fleece Bareback Pad - Non Slip


 
I like this pad (and the site!) but worry the girth will slip on him cause it's fleece. Haven't had good luck with fleece staying put on horses. 

What do y'all think of this one?

Opentip.com: Intrepid International Comfort Plus Western Bareback Pad

or this one?

Opentip.com: Intrepid International Best Friend Western Style Bareback Pad


----------



## Freebird

Blue said:


> *Freebird*, I don't think we should encourage Stan to hold out much hope for the "men" syndrome to pass. It's been hovering over my house for years!


Hmmm.... true. I just keep holding on to hope that the crankiness part of the MEN will go away.... maybe too much to hope for?! :frown:



> Introductions. Hmmmm… everyone has such great important jobs, I hate to admit I'm a lowly cashier at Tractor Supply. Grew up a in lower middle class area of Southern Arizona. Continued education just wasn't in the cards. However I spent 10 years as assistant to the GM of a radio station. Helped it rise from 5th to 1st in market share . Then husband and I had an opportunity to buy the plumbing company he was working for. Spent a few years helping him build the business. When my mother died and my father came to stay with us during the funeral preparations and never left we decided I needed to stay home. I was absolutely blessed to be able to be a stay at home Mom for almost 20 years. But, when I should have been taking a couple classes to stay current in my computer skills I was having fun with my kids and horses. Now the kids have all moved on and I got a part time job to help out.


There are days when I would LOVE to trade my "important" job to be a cashier at TSC. Honestly, if I could find a grant that would pay me a salary, I would quit and just go into Rescue full time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I had a thought that a bareback pad could be the answer, but i always heard they were unstable and not to get one with stirrups.
> 
> I like this pad (and the site!) but worry the girth will slip on him cause it's fleece. Haven't had good luck with fleece staying put on horses.


I think bareback pads are never going to be as stable as a saddle, but then that is the point of riding bareback IMO, to improve your balance and stability! 

I have seen a couple wrecks from pads with stirrups, so would never get one. One was actually a horse still in a round pen being warmed up before the ride! The wreck happened when a stirrup got caught on the pen somehow and caused the pad to twist sideways and slip back a bit, leaving one stirrup flapping around by its back fetlocks and the other whacking it in the butt.. horse turned into a rodeo bronc until something gave and the pad hit the ground. The other was a lady riding at a local park where I used to condition. Not sure if the horse gave a small spook or just took a funny step, but when the horse's hip dropped the lady tried to use the stirrup to balance herself. Instead, the whole pad slipped sideways in slow motion. The scary part was you could see the woman desperately trying to get her feet out of the stirrups and neither came free! Thank goodness her horse was a saint and stood like a rock despite the woman dangling about 3/4 of the way under the belly, actually supporting her upper body with one arm while trying to free her feet!! She finally came loose basically completely under her horse.

That decided it for me. Much better to just fall the heck off than to be stuck to your equipment! I guess you could change out the cheap, super-light "irons" that come on bareback pads to real ones that might not trap feet in the same way, but not gonna change the slippage issue.

If you have issues with fleece slipping, then one of those other girth types might make you feel better.. but since IMO you can't really tighten a bareback pad girth the way you do a saddle, I think any/all of them are going to be prone to slipping if you really hang on them to try to save yourself.

We own a couple bareback pads, both of which I have bought at consignment sales. "My" pad - which is mine because my DH claims he would never be seen on a horse wearing it - I got for $5 and it still had tags on it! It is, indeed, pretty hideous :mrgreen:. But the price was right. And really, you can't see too much of the pattern when I am sitting on it.











The breastcollar, btw, is actually way more trouble than it's worth. I think it's more for show, as it attaches to plain Ds that are not all that well attached.. so I think if the pad was to slip back going up a hill and the collar to engage, it would likely tear the Ds right out. I also don't think it would help to keep it from slipping sideways either. That pic is from my first ride in it, haven't bothered to use the breastcollar since.


----------



## apachetears

Roadyy said:


> I work in a shipyard digging up ashes..Now take your thumb and index finger, grip your tongue and say that first sentence.
> 
> I do work in a shipyard as you guessed. I maintain and repair the welding equipment on this yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Apache and good looking horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a scare with Doc again yesterday. Farrier got out there to trim and found Doc was not himself. Said he was laying down for a minute then getting back up a few times then just standing there. I had the lady of the house keep an eye on him throughout the day to see if he got any worse. I took some GasX out with me last evening and he was looking fine by the time I got there. Good color to his gums and pinch test was good. Think the high heat index got to him and being on the new grass. He is drinking good water and was eating grass when I pulled up then ate his supper very good. Left some free salt to be added to the food to help with that part then will get some Electrolytes for them today.


I always fear seeing my horses under the weather, having had to put down three of my seven owned over the years, which affects me more than it should I guess. The fear of an empty pasture is there.
An old cowboy trick, give him a Beer might work.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> After perusing many local shops in search of floor mats and rugs, and finding nothing I liked, I have been searching online. I found some things I liked, and ordered them. But I also saw these German doormats, and I thought I just had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kneel down, kiss feet and beg for admission."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ring bell, knock, scream, wait."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Every second person arriving will be shot. One was here already!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Careful, moody dog!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Place beer crate here."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We buy nothing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You have an ideal weight."


I need one that says Macht Nichts a.k.a. Mox Nix


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, this heat is terrible. Been super dry here and everything is crispy. Forecasting much needed rain Fri and Sat. The temps will drop 10 degrees once the front moves thru. Wouldn't ya know, K is going out of town and I won't be able to ride with her. I remember a post here on the thread talking about how waiting on someone to ride with really cuts down on riding time. Oh well, I will live thru it. 

Had a productive visit with dr. yesterday. One topic was my depression and anxiety. He adjusted current meds and added one for anxiety. I was happy there was something out there that was not a narcotic. I am trialling it, and here's hoping. I told him that the fear was one reason I had given up riding and if I could get that under control then maybe things would change. Non horse people just don't understand the hopelessness when the horse is taken out of the equation. I feel hopeful now.

*Stanley* Just as you said, Buggs is your mate. Why can't you have a motorbike and Bugg's? Life is short, be as happy as you can. If Buggs makes life better, then he should be in your life.

*Rick* Reba is really coming along. Enjoyed the pics of your horse gang and you working with Reba's feet. Hope Doc is ok.

*TWalker *Enjoyed the pic of you and Nibby. I will bet you love that inside riding area. 

*Apache *Welcome and must say that those are two fine looking horses.

*Nickers* Having an alternate plan is a good strategy. You never know what is going to happen on the trail and having several means of escape seems very wise. 

*Anita* Love the horse pic of your 3 beautiful babies. 

*Ladona *So glad you are enjoying your trip to the coast. Really enjoyed your saddleless and bridleless ride on Isabella. Listening to you on the vid, I can really tell you have a lot of love for your baby girl. 

*TJ* reading your job description explains why you need horse time. Very busy and multifaceted. I still say that you make a positive difference for many of those residents during bad times and good. Just that few minutes of exchanging a few words with them probably makes their day. Bet there is never a dull moment while you are working.

*Sue* Really enjoyed your journalized accounting with pics. You are a builder, a beekeeper, a horsewoman, writer, etc. Very capable person to say the least. Very interesting life. 

*VickiRose* You and Sue are beekeepers. There is a concern here about a virus that is killing of honey bees. I am concerned because of the importance of their present within the ecosystem. Are you experiencing the same thing there?

*HP* Sounds like you have a greenthumb. Last year my garden was very productive, but this year has not. Maybe, I need to take lessons from you.

I had planned on taking my complimentary walk thru at the gym, but got waylaid by some unexpected business of eliminating loose ends remaining in sister's business. Today, would probably be a good time to follow suite to your very positive new exercise routine. :thumbsup:

Welcome *IBriding.* Great thread please come and enjoy the fast paced fun. Very pretty mare.

*PH13* Glad Phin is getting along with the farrier. I am glad you weren't out riding when that storm hit. Lot better situation when under a roof in that situation.

*Freebird *I hope things smooth out for your DD. I am so glad she has you and you understand her needs. I hate it when med professionals are in denial re diagnosis. Hang in there, your DD is blessed to have you there for her.

Well, guess I need to take care of things including watering my green beans. I am really praying that we have substantial rain soon. 

Have a good day and God bless and keep.


----------



## apachetears

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wow has everyone been talkative! Going to post before I lose all the picture links, then go back to read and catch up.
> 
> This weekend, DH and I went down to Virginia for the Old Dominion - The Beast of the East. I was to ride Fluffy again, the just-turned-6yo Percheron/Arab cross mare I rode back in April. We were super concerned about the weather, as the forecast until the day before the ride was 90s, super humid and sunny. The heavier part drafts do not do well in the heat, so we said we would start the ride and see what happened.. if the sun was out and it did get that hot, we likely wouldn't make it past the first hold.
> 
> First sign the weather gods were smiling was waking up to Not Fog. Often in the past its been so still and foggy that you couldn't see 5 feet in front of you, and of course that heavy humidity is really hard on the horses in terms of cooling. But there was a pretty decent breeze and no fog when it was time to mount up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started in the back of the pack, as we knew our pace would be on the slow side. This ride is known for rocky trails, big climbs, amazing views and heat and humidity, but it does have some easier sections of road (though they are rarely flat!). I don't have too many pics of the bad places this year, as I actually needed both hands to be guiding Fluffy, but I did get some pics here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy learned how to be sponged from the saddle, which luckily she took very well to. It being warm often helps them to appreciate the sponge (versus thinking a snake is jumping off their back at their legs). We had a couple good storms the night before, so there was lots of water on trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Climbing the appropriately-named Laurel Ridge, which is horrendous and seems to go on forever, but wow the views at the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got _super_ lucky that the sun was behind clouds for the most part of the day and there was a super breeze. But it was still plenty humid and when the sun finally came out during the afternoon hold, it was like being in an oven. Made good use of the water left over from cooling the horses to cool ourselves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last part of the ride was sweltering, as the sun was out full force. Thank goodness for the breeze, as that really helped keep the horses from overheating. We also slowed down a lot, keeping a careful eye on the time as to not be too slow (you are only allowed 12 hours to complete the whole ride).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, we managed to get everything right. We went fast enough to not be overtime but slow enough we were able to get the horses cooled down to meet the vet criteria. We had a whole 20 minutes to spare, but a lot of people were overtime. 70-something started the ride and only 40-something finished! I think we placed somewhere in the low 30s, but honestly not sure. We did wind up 4th in the team category (4 people riding the same distance make a team, with the 3 lowest ride times added up to make the final team score). Here are 3 of the 4 of my team members; all of us were riding perch/arab crosses, so that we all finished was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way home, I did quite a bit of the driving.. and was finally confident enough to take the rig into a very crowded auto gas station (versus a large and easily navigated truck stop):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones who really did all the work all weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go back and read 11 pages now!!


Nice place to ride!
The grandson at seven was looking at my pictures and asked, "Paw Paw why do you like to take pictures of horse ears?"
I looked and by Jove I had a lot of horse ears in my pictures LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Had a productive visit with dr. yesterday. One topic was my depression and anxiety. He adjusted current meds and added one for anxiety. I was happy there was something out there that was not a narcotic. I am trialling it, and here's hoping. I told him that the fear was one reason I had given up riding and if I could get that under control then maybe things would change. Non horse people just don't understand the hopelessness when the horse is taken out of the equation. I feel hopeful now.


:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


So so so pleased that not only were you brave enough to talk to your doctor, but that he actually listened to you and made adjustments!!

It stinks having to rely on others for your saddle time, but I think that sounds like a much better plan than having a horse in your back yard that is giving you anxiety. And if its going to rain this weekend anyway, then you likely wouldn't have been riding anyway.

Would love to see pics of your garden. I think of you every time I am out watering and talking to my flowers (or the mulch where flowers will hopefully be at some point). :wink:





apachetears said:


> The grandson at seven was looking at my pictures and asked, "Paw Paw why do you like to take pictures of horse ears?"
> I looked and by Jove I had a lot of horse ears in my pictures LOL


A picture just isn't the same without a good pair of ears in it, at least IMO. :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning all. Taking a little break. Got my laundry done & felt tired & unmotivated...so decided to embark on rearranging the living room (go figure!)...gotta clean it anyway & was totally sick of 2 end tables I've had for eons, so out to the trash they went (of course, that meant moving the fish tank [to the place I've wanted it all along] but as it's just a 5gal, that was no big deal...just made sure to bend at the knees!)

Ellen, happy to hear you're doing better. And yes, it's true "I still say that you make a positive difference for many of those residents during bad times and good. Just that few minutes of exchanging a few words with them probably makes their day." That's the good part. The reality is that I AM AM NO LONGER 30 years old, no matter what the inside of my head thinks! recognizing one's limitations doesn't mean "giving up"...it's a matter of looking for the next door to go thru.

And that relates to AA's suggestions, which are good suggestions, except...I NEVER wanted to be a cop & so much of this job is now by necessity "cop" (& even if I did want to become a real cop there's that, uh, age thing). As for the posse thing....I think I'll leave that for Rick (who's under 50 & an experienced horseman). and, oh, there's defense training coming up, which will involve trying to toss a young man on the mat & vice versa....lol! I know, that sounds rather..ummm...interesting...but really, I'm dreading it, big time. I'm really not cut out for that stuff.

'Nuff 'bout that...I just have to open my eyes to something I CAN do that still pays a living wage (& has insurance).

As for bareback pad riding...all I have to base anything on is experiences at Janice's of course. But I do know that the point of my lessons w/that was for my balance & seat & no reliance on stirrups for either, which translated into better balance/seat in the saddle. Janice sees in less than a nano-second when I start to balance in the stirrups & she has me take my feet out of them...& do walk then trot! (on Bailey) I'm for sure learning not to balance in stirrups! 

The bareback pad for TWH Spirit has never slipped on me & the girth strap seems really good & holds well. Janice laughed out loud one time when was on Spirit & said I'd totally forgotten I wasn't in a saddle; she said "that's the point!! Well, I do remember to keep my toes up 'tho, to keep my bum in the seat.

Better get back to my project, am burnin' daylight...


----------



## tjtalon

Freebird said:


> There are days when I would LOVE to trade my "important" job to be a cashier at TSC.


:iagree: Yup. Every DAY..:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue

Read your post re your job. Oh, please don't feel it is a lowly position. There have been many days that I could barely put one foot in front of the other. I would have to go get feed or something from TSC. My girls always greet me by name and ask how I am doing. This quickly makes those dark clouds disappear and the sun comes shining thru. I am sure there are days they don't feel good, but they are always kind to me. And of course, on the top of my list of important people. There is no work that is unimportant. You fill a necessary and important job within the corporation and are of great value. You are out there on the front line and can always reach that person that needs just a kind word. You would not believe how much that can mean.* So stand tall girl, and be proud. Nothing wrong with what your are doing.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx PH13

I really feel positive. Just got back from watering my green beans. I am hoping to help them finish making. Loaded with blooms this year and would be a shame to just let them dry up. Would get out there and fight grass, but it is going to be in the triple digits (heat index). Will go out and pretty my garden up when the front moves thru and temps cool down. Try to take pics then.

Thanx for the encouragement. I am so fortunate to have my forum family. Love you guys.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Was kidding about the posse (usually volunteer) and mounted police, but your job does sound A LOT like what police officers spend a lot of time doing. training sounds very similar too. 

not sure what else is out there, but hopefully you can think of something. It is hard to find jobs we enjoy, that also pay well. 

*Blue*: on the job note, I would love to be able to work a part time job at a place like TSC!! Only problem is, it is rather expensive to keep up a house and horses on any part-time pay. 

My horses love it when I go to TSC. Last fall I even needed to buy hay there. Haven't got my hay in for the year yet, BTW, which is stressing me out. 

Speaking of stress...

*Ellen*: So happy to hear your visit with the good doctor was productive! I think you have great insight to what makes things worse for you, and what makes things better. :loveshower:

Hoping you get some ride time in on that draft cross, he sounds like a wonderful horse and K is very sweet to be helping you this way. I wonder if she would let you lease him?? 

A friend of mine found some mobile home steps on the side of the road and brought them home. Those things are great for mounting a tall horse!! 

*Freebird*: So sorry to hear you are not having good experiences with the medical profession and your DD. 

I don't know if it helps, but drug tests (along with many other tests) are done on nearly everyone that passes through the emergency room, so try not to take it personal. 

I don't know if it will help, but I have known of teen girls having very similar problems as your DD. Anti seizure meds can often be quite helpful thru the teen years and even sometimes into the early 20's for this type of thing. 

Please let her know that it is not unusual, and she is not the only one to have this sort of problem.


----------



## Happy Place

Second day of not being able to motivate! I didn't get to the gym until 2 yesterday and did precious little else the rest of the day! Now it's 11:30. I am dressed and packed for the gym. After that I have to go into town to grocery shop etc. Maybe that is why I am unmotivated LOL

Off I go. Planet Fitness bound!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks everyone on the bareback pad imput. I just have never used one, always rode bareback, well, bare! When one gets off, the hiney looks like hairy fullseat breeches...

Phantom, if I could find a bareback pad in new condition for $5 I would think it is the prettiest thing! 

We had a guy coming thru for a while holding tack auctions in one of the hotels. The first one was great fun, there was a lot of stuff no one had ever seen before, and the bidding was fast and fierce. 

He came back again about 6 months later, and still a lot of fun, prices a little less. He came back a few more times after that, and bidding kept getting less and less. The final time, I almost felt sorry for the guy. no-one was bidding against anyone else, so opening bids got the item. 

I "won" a saddle for $100 and after the auction he came up to me and bought it back for $110. He claimed he couldn't sell it for only $100 - less than he bought it for. Don't know how much other stuff he bought back, but he was running around the room like crazy talking to many of the folks as they were leaving. 

Yeah, i felt a bit sorry for the dude, but first time I ever left an auction with $10 more than i started with:biglaugh:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: Was kidding about the posse (usually volunteer) and mounted police, but your job does sound A LOT like what police officers spend a lot of time doing. training sounds very similar too.


Whew, that's good to hear (although I've long thought it would be a great thing to do & admire those who do it). And yes, my job is as you said. I had a cop tell me once that we do exactly the same things that they do, only we don't have the big, dangerous stuff...yet...but it's creeping in:neutral:.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Second day of not being able to motivate! I didn't get to the gym until 2 yesterday and did precious little else the rest of the day! Now it's 11:30. I am dressed and packed for the gym. After that I have to go into town to grocery shop etc. Maybe that is why I am unmotivated LOL
> 
> Off I go. Planet Fitness bound!


I do understand this! A great deal of my living room rearrangement today is for my exercise equipment (& "Bob"), since all has been comfortably hanging out in a corner getting dusty:shock:


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> I do understand this! A great deal of my living room rearrangement today is for my exercise equipment (& "Bob"), since all has been comfortably hanging out in a corner getting dusty:shock:


Speaking of which, better get back at it, it's being harder to figure out than I realized:think:


----------



## Celeste

If I worked at Tractor Supply, it would be like an alcoholic working at the liquor store. I would spend all my paycheck there..............


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom, if I could find a bareback pad in new condition for $5 I would think it is the prettiest thing!


Do you use the book of faces we aren't supposed to mention on here? There are lots of groups for selling used tack, so I bet a bareback pad could be something you might find in decent shape for a reasonable price.

I just _might_ be a member of several of those kinds of groups, so can keep an out out for you if you like. :wink:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> I like this pad (and the site!) but worry the girth will slip on him cause it's fleece. Haven't had good luck with fleece staying put on horses.
> 
> What do y'all think of this one?
> 
> Opentip.com: Intrepid International Comfort Plus Western Bareback Pad
> 
> or this one?
> 
> Opentip.com: Intrepid International Best Friend Western Style Bareback Pad


Anita, I like that second one, the "Best Friend". Not sure I could give you an exact reason other than the shape and the pockets. My mare is very long in the back and maybe that's why I look for things a little longer.

I've seriously considered buying one.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, my stomach lurched and my heart stopped just READING your description of what happened to that lady with stirrups on her bareback pad. 

I tend to agree, that bareback is just that. Bare. I would like a nice pad however to keep my legs or pants cleaner. My whole purpose in bareback is for the exercise when I just don't have the time to saddle up. I really would like to be able to just climb aboard and get some exercise. However, if I ever needed to come off for any reason while away from home, I'd need a pretty tall mounting block to get back up there. Can't always depend on that in the desert.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do you use the book of faces we aren't supposed to mention on here? There are lots of groups for selling used tack, so I bet a bareback pad could be something you might find in decent shape for a reasonable price.
> 
> I just _might_ be a member of several of those kinds of groups, so can keep an out out for you if you like. :wink:


That would be mighty helpful if you would look out for one, tacky underneath please. I only have the one face, not a book of faces...

It is not urgent I get a bareback pad, but Chivas is constantly so sweaty this time of year, it is hard to even think of tossing a saddle on his back. 

I've tried so many saddles and just not happy with the fit of any of them, except the Fabtron, and it just got a quickie fix so it would be usable. It needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, so good to hear you a little more chipper every day. That kind of heat can be very oppressive too. Take care you don't overdo it.

Yes, working at TSC can be fun. I figure as long as I need just a little extra income to keep my horses, why not fit in with folks I actually fit in with. And the discount is awesome! 

Gotta go now. Everyone else I read, but didn't have time left to reply!
:wave:


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> *Freebird*: So sorry to hear you are not having good experiences with the medical profession and your DD.
> 
> I don't know if it helps, but drug tests (along with many other tests) are done on nearly everyone that passes through the emergency room, so try not to take it personal.
> 
> I don't know if it will help, but I have known of teen girls having very similar problems as your DD. Anti seizure meds can often be quite helpful thru the teen years and even sometimes into the early 20's for this type of thing.
> 
> Please let her know that it is not unusual, and she is not the only one to have this sort of problem.


They didn't drug test her (I would have been fine with that, actually), they just snootily looked down their noses and said "Well, we will give you Tylenol. You don't need anything else. Migraine meds will make it worse or narcotics" Since when do migraine meds make migraines worse? She/we never asked for narcotics, just for some relief from the pain.

They also did an MRI & left for the day without giving us any results or indication of when they might get around to reading it. Then, a VERY rude nurse told her to "just lay your *** back down & suck it up, you're not going anywhere with symptoms like you _*say*_you're having" when she asked if her friends could take her to a window in a wheelchair, then proceeded to roll her eyes at me when I asked if there was any way to get some idea when they might let us know the next steps.

She has had unresolved abdominal pain for years - the headaches are something new. It's beyond frustrating when specialist after specialist just shrug their shoulders & send us on our merry way until she breaks again.


----------



## Freebird

Happy Place said:


> Second day of not being able to motivate! I didn't get to the gym until 2 yesterday and did precious little else the rest of the day! Now it's 11:30. I am dressed and packed for the gym. After that I have to go into town to grocery shop etc. Maybe that is why I am unmotivated LOL
> 
> Off I go. Planet Fitness bound!


That's more motivated than I am! I bought a fitness band last week & have done like.... 4 exercises with it! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Freebird

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do you use the book of faces we aren't supposed to mention on here? There are lots of groups for selling used tack, so I bet a bareback pad could be something you might find in decent shape for a reasonable price.
> 
> I just _might_ be a member of several of those kinds of groups, so can keep an out out for you if you like. :wink:


There is a book of faces LIKE button on each of your posts now... are we really not supposed to mention it? Maybe they should set up a page! :wink:


----------



## Freebird

ELLEN! I am glad to see you posting, and watering greenie beanies. I sure wish I had time/energy for a garden... oh, and a little thing like keeping plants alive. I kill pretty near every green thing within miles of me. Thank goodness for farmer's markets!

M gets to meet the chickens tonight... wish her luck! We will have photos to share later.


----------



## Blue

Freebird, we have hospital personnel like that here to. In fact I've driven myself to the E.R. almost 80 miles out of the way just to make sure someone would pay attention to me. Good thing I did too cuz it was a 3 day stay to try to get internal swelling down.

Hope things improve for her soon


----------



## Celeste

When I used to be brave and agile enough to get on a horse bareback, I usually just threw an old towel on the horse to keep the hairs off of my backside and legs. Or else I just rolled with it and showered later.


----------



## ellen hays

Freebird said:


> They didn't drug test her (I would have been fine with that, actually), they just snootily looked down their noses and said "Well, we will give you Tylenol. You don't need anything else. Migraine meds will make it worse or narcotics" Since when do migraine meds make migraines worse? She/we never asked for narcotics, just for some relief from the pain.
> 
> They also did an MRI & left for the day without giving us any results or indication of when they might get around to reading it. Then, a VERY rude nurse told her to "just lay your *** back down & suck it up, you're not going anywhere with symptoms like you _*say*_you're having" when she asked if her friends could take her to a window in a wheelchair, then proceeded to roll her eyes at me when I asked if there was any way to get some idea when they might let us know the next steps.
> 
> She has had unresolved abdominal pain for years - the headaches are something new. It's beyond frustrating when specialist after specialist just shrug their shoulders & send us on our merry way until she breaks again.


Freebird

I am so sorry you're having to go thru this. Sounds like they are very cold people. You both need and deserve more than that. Surely there is somewhere that can have her diagnosed and treated properly. VA hospitals probably see a great deal of patients with those symptoms. If you could just get a diagnosis then maybe doors would open for proper treatment. I wish you well. I know this is very painful for you. God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

Freebird said:


> There is a book of faces LIKE button on each of your posts now... are we really not supposed to mention it? Maybe they should set up a page! :wink:


What is this about.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> When I used to be brave and agile enough to get on a horse bareback, I usually just threw an old towel on the horse to keep the hairs off of my backside and legs. Or else I just rolled with it and showered later.


At some point, during my "lessons" w/ instructor prev to Janice, someone at that barn requested that I get on her pony (which she was selling, as had outgrown it),just for MY enjoyment....bareback. Totally. No pad, no nuthin, 'cept bit & reins. I LOVED it! Me & that little pony went round & round the indoor arena. I imagined myself as very young (50-ish at the time), in a long cotton dress, out on the prairie with my pony...a sweet little memory. I had no problem w/my "seat"... it was just sweet & fun


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> What is this about.


Switch around book face


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird, could the migraines be Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) headaches? I get horrible headaches from MSG and *no pain medications* *work*. 

What does work is Benadryl 50mg.


----------



## tjtalon

I finished my little living room...made it more horse-involvement-interactive. Doing some pics:

Where I started



Where I ended:


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ, cool horse head with bridle! I can picture you bouncing on the big ball while holding the reins :riding:

Do you wear the stirrups too?


----------



## Ibriding

Freebird said:


> He's one of the horses at the Rescue where I volunteer. I own a little Paint yearling myself.
> 
> How long ago were you at UNL? I was there one year back in the 80s before life got in the way.


I was UNL 91-93 then transferred to Laramie. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I didn't know that Benedryl worked. I get horrible MSG headaches and aspartame headaches too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I didn't know that Benedryl worked. I get horrible MSG headaches and aspartame headaches too.


It works for me. I avoid MSG like the plague, but every once in a while I accidently eat some. If Ibuprofen doesn't help, i know it was hidden MSG and take a Benadryl. 

But anymore I can recognize an MSG headache. 

The worst time was when I ate at Cracker Barrel, the lunch special was fried chicken livers, brown rice and something else i don't remember. Everything had MSG in it!! I thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, that cut off early. I asked the manager for a list of all the foods with MSG, it was a big list. 

Allmost all Ranch dressing has MSG, most flavored chips, dips, etc.


----------



## Ibriding

*Freebird* I am so sorry to hear the medical trouble you are having with your DD. What a nightmare. The past 5 years I have learned a lot about standing up for myself with medical people and getting second opinions. Don't give up, you know your DD better than they do.

Our new farrier was out this morning. New shoes for my girl and found out the last one (while she was still at the rescue) didn't have her front left balanced well. Hopefully she is not too sore but we won't ride much the next couple days. Shortly I need to hook up the trailer and haul my daughter's 2 to the vet for traveling papers. We take off next Tuesday for Wyoming, she found a place to keep them. Yay, fun. lol


----------



## Happy Place

I made it to the gym. I did 25 min of cardio and abs, back and tricep work. Much more than I though I would do. It's still not fun LOL.

I was supposed to take a trip to CA to visit my best friend this summer. I just got the news that she can't do it. I understand. She just moved, getting a divorce and has a really heavy job. I'm still really disappointed. I have about 7 weeks and no plans for them! It sounds wonderful, but for me, without planned things to do, I drive myself (and DH) crazy. I think I will look in to taking some of the vaca money and take a few riding lessons. I could ride 2x per week for the rest of summer and it would still cost less than my plane ticket. :cowboy:.

The weather channel says 100% chance of rain tomorrow and lots of it. I bought that middle age womens riding book to keep me busy :rofl:. Between my books, laundry and baking zucchini chips, I should stay out of trouble! 

Time to feed the horses. TTYL!


----------



## VickiRose

Good morning everyone!

Ellen, do you mean the varroa mite in bees? Australia is extremely lucky because we don't have it here. Hopefully with Australia's isolation and our quarantine processes we won't get it. I do worry about what is happening to bee colonies in other countries.

Freebird, have you done any research into stomach migraines? I get ordinary migraines, with neurological symptoms similar to, but not as severe as your DD, but I have a friend who gets stomach migraines. They can be connected. Do some googling and see if it fits her medical history, maybe suggest it to her doctor? Hospital staff can be very abrupt, and I find that people have this idea that migraines are somehow just really bad headaches...I'm sure your DD would agree that they are not the same thing! Even my sister, who is a good nurse, reckons I must have a poor pain tolerance because a mere headache can incapacitate me...it's NOT the same as a headache!


----------



## Happy Place

Hmm the thanks I get! I lovingly prepared Nike's dinner, kept the other horses out of it and then groomed him while he finished up. I was careful to attend to all the especially itchy spots too! What does he do? He walks directly to the huge mud puddle and rolls! As you can see, he has his choice of huge mud puddles! More rain tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> I find that people have this idea that migraines are somehow just really bad headaches...I'm sure your DD would agree that they are not the same thing! Even my sister, who is a good nurse, reckons I must have a poor pain tolerance because a mere headache can incapacitate me...it's NOT the same as a headache!


I agree. I get migraines, though not nearly as badly as Freebird's DD.. but bad enough I will actually black out than pass out if I don't find somewhere to lay down. Yet I have had people outright tell me I am just making it up and to suck it up and deal (this happened with a boss once, thus my finding out I will black out and pass out if I try to "push through it."). Now I know better than to even try.

I am very intrigued by the suggestion of benedryl. Not sure that my migraines are MSG-related, but what the heck, worth trying!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I have been here somewhat liking as I can.
Another weekend no riding coming up due to weather.

Saturday seems to be a total wash out in Maryland this weekend.

It has to get better it could be no worse with the weather.
Corn is Growing! :cheers: See that an icon for me!


----------



## ASLacey

Horsegirl problems ...

I had Sunny doing the sweetest, slowest WP jog today in the ring ... the only thing is, I don't know exactly what I did to get it ... sigh ...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I finally got on Phin!

:clap: :cowboy: :clap: :cowboy: :clap:

I had been planning to use the green tack that had been Gamer's on him, but had to adjust everything to the tightest setting possible and it still was a touch bigger than I would prefer. It will be useable for now, but not going to really work long term.. figures. Here I had been hoping I wouldn't have to deal with another what-color-shall-I-pick debate, but so much for that idea. :icon_rolleyes:

We started in the round pen, as I decided to use the little s-hack we use on all the others. He's always gone in either a plain snaffle or a myler combo bit and I figured if he was sensitive enough in those, he should respond to the hack. I had done some ground driving with him using it, but you never know how they are going to react from the saddle until you try it!

I got lucky that DH came home to pick up the mower not long after I got on, so got some pics and even a short video to commemorate the occasion!




































The ground is still pretty saturated from all the rain this week, so we didn't do more than walk and trot. Phin responded to the hack like he's been using it all his life. He also was more responsive to leg and seat aids than I expected! We did wander around in the paddock a bit at the end, but only rode about 20 minutes total (and went a whole 1/2 mile, lol). I couldn't be more pleased with him. 

:loveshower:


Hoping the weather will not be too awful tomorrow so the ground will be rideable Friday. There is a "chance of showers" both days, so I am gonna be super annoyed if the weather is gorgeous tomorrow while I am at work then it rains on Friday when I'm off!


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> What is this about.


Someone earlier said we aren't suppose to mention Facebook... but it's a thing! And now I see Like buttons at the top of everyone's posts. I was just confused.


----------



## Freebird

AnitaAnne said:


> Freebird, could the migraines be Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) headaches? I get horrible headaches from MSG and *no pain medications* *work*.
> 
> What does work is Benadryl 50mg.


She eats so clean, it's almost Paleo... we have literally tried everything.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, Phin looks lovely! And I've never tried Benadryl for migraines either, but any port in a storm...


----------



## Eole

*MR*: glad you dropped by, I was getting worried by your silence. 
*TWalker*, it seems you had a good lesson
*IBRiding*: Welcome!  Beautiful horses, the black mare is stunning.
*Sue*: I loved reading about your winter morning, lovely writing as always.
*Sue and Vicky*: DH was a beekeeper in Montreal many years ago (on a theater's roof!) Our bee population has declined dangerously, glad Australia isn't affected.
Welcome *ApacheTears*!
*Ellen*: fresh grean beans from the garden, they are the best. What else is growing?
*Koolio*: puppy class with four boxers: party time!:biggrin: Do they remember each other from the litter?
*PH*: good job Phin! How is his attitude so far, do you think he's got what it takes? The color dilemma: I don't have a good fitting bridle on Buttercup and didn't order one yet, as I can't figure what color! I used to be all "traditional English black leather", but now enjoy some touch of color, although not too flashy.
*Freebird*: I'm going to look up that book on Kindle.
*Stan*: if you don't want to sell Bug: don't! Follow your heart, life is too short to postpone our dreams.
*NM*, hope your are having a fabulous ride with your friends.
*HP*: :bowwdown: on you working out. I did a 60 days fitness bootcamp and then fell off the wagon. No time, no energy. You motivate me to get back at it.
Presentations? I'm a ER doc hide: with all those ER horror stories) with palliative care as a side-dish. I was (still am) a biologist before that, botany was my specialty. DH has a company in environment and I assist him on some projects. I started riding after 30. We got our horses in 2001, four horses kept at home. Home is 46 wild hilly acres of forest near a lake, of which we cleared a couple acres on the side of the mountain for pasture. We lost a mare last summer and I've got a new one since May. (empty stall syndrome)

Alizé wasn't well coming from pasture 2 days ago. Breathing very fast and shallow, stumbling, head down, not eating. No fever, heart, gums and guts normal. After 2 hours, she was ok. I suspect a plant intoxication. Any idea? Our pasture is overgrown with weeds, worst year ever. Time for a makeover.
Rode Buttercup this morning, first time on my regular loop on the road and back through the woods. We crossed our first narrow wood bridge. She is wonderful :loveshower: She has a fast walk. Didn't meet any car-truck. I'm a bit worried about how she'll deal with it, but so far she's got good brains. 
Home in the fall


----------



## AnitaAnne

Freebird said:


> Someone earlier said we aren't suppose to mention Facebook... but it's a thing! And now I see Like buttons at the top of everyone's posts. I was just confused.


I'm confused too...when did those show up??


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR *Good to hear from you, sorry you have not been able to ride. 

*Phanto*m, Phineas looks lovely and ready to work. Love the picture of him with his head turned and ears back...such personality. 

*Eole*: So wonderful that Buttercup is doing so well. Maybe you should put her in some yellow tack to match her name. 

Did you check Alize for a bee sting or even snake bite? I hope she is ok. 

*Freebird*: I hope you can find out what is going on with your DD. Very frustrating to not have an answer, but so very good you are supportive and caring. 

The teen years are really a tough time, especially lately. It seems so many kids are so very mean to others, I would think it is a very anxious time, and physical problems make it worse. 

I quess you have already been to a neurologist?


----------



## Blue

Wow, I'm so tired, but really want to respond. I'll try.

TJ, Love your little living room! You work more hours than I do, but still keep everything neat. I can't even take pics in the house without photoshopping out the background.

Eole, I was thinking along Anita's line. A bite or sting, but maybe a spider bite? Some of them can be pretty serious. Hope she stays ok. BTW, Incredible landscape.

MR, Good to hear from you. 

Vicki, Stomach migraines? Do tell. I've never heard of them, but I will definitely read up on that.

Happy, sorry Nike is such a mess. Welcome to the world of light colored horses!

Phantom, I don't get actual migraines, but have been tested for them. They checked for tumors and cysts also as my headaches only come on at night when I lay down. Turns out I have so much spurring in my neck it makes that large muscle (I forget the name) spasm and causes a killer headache. Physical therapy helped, but I still load up on Ibuprofen when I go to bed. It's the only thing that helps. My point is, I sympathize. Some of these headaches can be incomprehensible and life altering.

And Phin looks great! Don't know why you were so concerned to begin with! Lol

Lacey, nice to hear from you too. I've done that too. Wow! Nice gait! What the heck did I do?

I know I've missed some, but I'm wearing down fast! Night all!


----------



## Roadyy

MR, glad to see you popped in and hope weather breaks for you soon. How's your mom doing?

MN17, hope the mountain ride is going well and since you haven't been on I assume you stayed the night.


Blue, a teen boy at church had never ending headaches for half his life. They did MRIs, CAT scans and tried a room full of drugs on him with a few lasting a couple of weeks at best. They finally tried acupuncture and now he goes once a month for treatment. Hasn't had more than a slight sinus headache in over 2 years. Not sure if it is the same kind of headache as your DD, but thought I would mention it.


HP, always loved the pics of your hillside pastures by the lake.


Tracey, glad the siblings are able to hang out and train together. Sounds like you and DD had a good ride the other day.

Lacey, good to see you again.


I will go see the boys this evening and take more feed out. I got a message late evening they have already mowed the grass down in the back where I moved them to. So they will move them back to the front lot to let the grass grow back up. I will have to plant better grass in all the horse areas in order to let it last more than a few days.

Dawn, Phin looks ready for 25 to warm up for a 50. Good luck on color.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Thought I would chime in before going out and feeding the girls and watering the beans. When I let Reggie out this a.m. for his morning ritual I noticed that my bean plants look better, so maybe watering them yesterday was timely enough. Heat alert posted for Tenn Valley. Tomorrow has a 50 to 60 percent chance of rain. I hate it is going to rain some out for the weekend, but the dry is getting serious.

*VickiRose *Yes, I believe that is what is causing so much concern. I have noticed over the past 3 to 4 yrs that a small black bee is the primary pollinator in my garden. Have read some articles on how loss of pollinators could cause problems in food production of vegetables on a global scale. Hope your country's efforts to keep the mite out will be successful.

*HP *Nicke sounds like he is really making your soul happy. I guess he is a pretty content guy with all that scratching and special attention. I will bet that when he went to that big mud hole and rolled, he was thinking 'look how good I can roll in this mud'. Even from a distance he really shows much improvement from your TLC. .

*Freebird* Hope your DD can get some relief. I have heard 'its all in your head' over and over again. Over the years I have found out that depression/anxiety and body pain can be related. Her anxiety could be manifesting itself in the form of severe headaches. There is one antianxiety med is not narcotic and works by changing chemical levels in the brain, ex. serotonin. Hope things work out for her. I know getting help is so frustrating.

*MR* Hope you get some good riding weather soon. Meanwhile, :cheers:

*PH13* Phin looks great. I know youre looking forward to riding him on the trails. 

*Natalie *What a beautiful pic. That would make a lovely over the sofa picture. My beans look better today and may produce. I have field peas coming up where I dug for potatoes. Field corn or horse corn is growing but getting very wilted. My tomatoes bit the dirt, and I guess Ill have to plant some late tomato plants. No one has had any luck with tomatoes around here. I bought some recently that had been grown in south Alabama. I had a bumper crop of tomatoes last year. So I guess some years are just better than others.

So sorry about Alize. I hope she will be ok. Please keep me posted. 

*Lacey* Good to see you.

I haven't address everyone, but you all are in my thoughts. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

God bless and keep


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, acupuncture is a good idea. I forgot about trying that, but will have to travel very far to find a reputable person. Thanks


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! I am officially on summer vacation! Woo Hoo!!

Gotta tell you a story about DH. It was his 50th birthday yesterday and I have planned a BIG party for Saturday with people coming from all over. It is supposed to be a secret. So DH doesn't think I have anything planned for his B-day and and starts inviting everyone he knows for a BBQ on Saturday. He has no idea all these people have already been contacted for a surprise party. I have everything already planned including having the meat for dinner catered and he is just trying to plan it all himself. We are still pretending we had nothing arranged, but now I don't know how much of a surprise it will be. He doesn't know his family from Saskatchewan are coming, so that will be a surprise, but geez! His friends were supposed to distract him and get him out for a bike ride so I could get everyone here to surprise him. It isn't going as planned...

Anyways, meddling husbands!!! :icon_rolleyes: I hope he is at least a little surprised and know we will all have fun. I have almost 50 people coming. Thank goodness I am off now to get the house ready for guests and buy all the food and favours I will need.

It is terribly dry here and I am having to water th garden daily. My pasture is just not growing and I am very concerned about the availability and cost of hay this year. I'm feeding hay daily even now. Luckily I had about 150 bales left from winter, but those will be gone by end of summer. We are praying for rain, but the forcast is for dry, dry, dry. This weekend is supposed to be blistering hot, in the 30's. Good for a party, but bad for the hay crops.

Have a great day everyone! I've got a party to prep!


----------



## VickiRose

Blue /Freebird, it's probably easier to Google abdominal migraines than to try and explain. Basically it's sudden onset abdominal pain, usually right in the middle near your belly button. Family history of migraines predisposes you to it, but diagnosis is usually a process of eliminating any other cause. It's mostly a problem kids get, then they outgrow them and end up with normal migraines (you know, just for fun...) Triggers, preventatives and treatments are similar as for normal migraines. I was "lucky" enough to never get abdominal migraines, but I've had normal migraines since I was about four or five years old. Not often, but quite debilitating when I get one. 

Nearly the weekend!! Yay! Hoping to fit in a ride on Sunday, need to get myself motivated.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Do you wear the stirrups too?


Thanks for reminding me that stirrup is hanging on my Gazelle glider...I'd forgotten it was there:icon_rolleyes:That's how lazy I've gotten w/exercising. It's just the one stirrup. A few years ago I found it sitting all by itself on the side of a road near the foothills (there must've been story there, like:gallop:

So I snagged it, put it on an old belt. Can put the stirrup on one foot then the other while sitting in a chair & stretch my tendons...which I've done a number of times, just not in quite awhile. Time to get back at it...

Just got thru reading posts, (lots of posts!). Phantom, your little Phin looks great:loveshower:

I feel for everyone w/the sever headaches. My mother had crippling migraines for many years until she got an allergy scan & discovered she's allergic to pork products (& watermelon; watermelon will give me a headache, but not a migraine, so I avoid it & don't like the taste anyway). Pork products are in everything, it seems...she really hated to give up jello!
And MSG is just plain evil...

Ellen, I'll gladly send you some rain! It poured torrents all night & is still raining this morning. 

Janice texted & said the dirt roads to her place are flooded out & will eat my car...so, staying home today. Maybe I'll start digging away at the mess in the bedroom (notice you'all have never gotten any pics of THAT!, then get ready for the work week. 

:cowboy:It'll come...

Good to hear from you, MR, sorry to hear your rides are being rained out:neutral:

Can't wait to hear of Nicker's adventure!

I'm missing a bunch of "replies", but not on purpose. Am on the "quote" page & not smart enough to juggle between the 2 screens.

Yeah, I never noticed that FB like thing either. I may poke on one to see what happens...


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, I'm sure he will love the party anyway.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> It is terribly dry here and I am having to water th garden daily. My pasture is just not growing and I am very concerned about the availability and cost of hay this year. I'm feeding hay daily even now. Luckily I had about 150 bales left from winter, but those will be gone by end of summer. We are praying for rain, but the forcast is for dry, dry, dry. This weekend is supposed to be blistering hot, in the 30's. Good for a party, but bad for the hay crops.


Ok, I gotta do a rain dance for Tracey as well as Ellen's garden. Gotta have hay, that's serious stuff...


----------



## Freebird

VickiRose said:


> Blue /Freebird, it's probably easier to Google abdominal migraines than to try and explain. Basically it's sudden onset abdominal pain, usually right in the middle near your belly button. Family history of migraines predisposes you to it, but diagnosis is usually a process of eliminating any other cause. It's mostly a problem kids get, then they outgrow them and end up with normal migraines (you know, just for fun...) Triggers, preventatives and treatments are similar as for normal migraines. I was "lucky" enough to never get abdominal migraines, but I've had normal migraines since I was about four or five years old. Not often, but quite debilitating when I get one.
> 
> Nearly the weekend!! Yay! Hoping to fit in a ride on Sunday, need to get myself motivated.


I will definitely have to check into this... it sounds a lot like what is going on with her! They took her appendix in 2010, but as soon as surgery was over, they said "hmm, doesn't look like an inflamed appendix". They diagnosed pancreatitis once, but the gastro doc says no, her numbers were not high enough. The pain is always right around her belly button & radiating back to one side or the other. The headaches are new... but makes sense if the abdominal pain fades & head pain starts.


----------



## Freebird

Hi all - 

Not much new going on here... busy busy with work & rescue & family. I'm tired & cranky because of all of it. Negative energy is just zapping me - I need to snap out of it, follow my own "prescription" and quit allowing it to happen.

Another busy day ahead here - and then taking one of hubby's bandmates & his family to the Rescue to check things out later, provided we don't get a deluge storm again. I hope to get some time in with Freebird - I've seen her every day this week, which is awesome, and was able to work her two of the three so far. Last night I stopped just to say "hi" & discovered two new cuts on her hip, plus one on her forehead. I think she's getting pushed around in the pasture by an older mare, but I can't prove it. Thank goodness for Corona... the one on her forehead looked a lot better yesterday after just one treatment.

Off to accomplish something. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tjtalon

Pic a friend sent me of yesterday evening's storm clouds. Was glad I was home! These things need to go where they're needed right now...



And because I couldn't resist, one of Miss Savannah watching ducks go by on the sidewalk in the rain (yes, that plastic tub lid is a cat barricade, since she knocked out the screen door 2 weeks ago trying to get to a baby bunny..)


----------



## Nancy1963

Started riding on an 3 year old Arabian mare when I was 16, neither one of us had ridden or been ridden before...what an adventure! Once my daughters were old enough they began in Pony Club, and I got a retired Polo horse I rode until he died.


----------



## ellen hays

Had to take a break. Wow, the humidity is awful and getting hot early today. Did get my beans watered and had some extra energy so used it and cleaned the rows between the field peas coming up. Made a new row for another row of peas and will have to wait until tomorrow to finish. Before the rain, I can plant the two remaining rows. Five rows of about 18' each should give me enough to add to my canned stock. Really am hoping on the beans. If the rosen ears make, I'll have some substantial winter, rib sticking vituals. 

*Rick* I like the acupuncture idea too. Natural and may even give her some relief from other symptoms. Great suggestion.

*Koolio* Sounds like your surprise party for DH will be fun. What's so funny is DH unknowingly is assisting in the covert plans. He will enjoy that when he finds out. Can't wait to hear about it.

*TJ* Sorry, I failed to mention earlier. Your place looks great. Love the exercise area too.:thumbsup: Oh yeah, thanks for the rain dance Enjoyed the pics. Savannah is a very pretty cat. Looks like there could be some Maine **** in her bloodlines.

*VickiRose *Had no idea migraines could affect other areas of the body. This thread may find a solution to Freebirds DD's problem. 

Hey,* Nancy1963* Tell us more and welcome.

Have a good day everybody.

God bless and keep.


----------



## tjtalon

I clicked on that FB like thing on my own comment, got directed to my FB log-in, then a "comment on this" thing. Then I clicked on Freebird's & got the comment thing. Not sure I like this feature, as I don't want my comments on peoples' stuff to go into a cyberspace that's not here (even 'tho it says "www.horseforum.com"..) Just ol' fashioned I guess!

Welcome, Nancy!

Gotta go do something w/this day now....


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> *TJ*
> Savannah is a very pretty cat. Looks like there could be some Maine **** in her bloodlines.
> 
> .


I've always figured there's "crazier than a pet '****" bloodline!


----------



## Topper

*Uh-Oh*

Hi Horse Forum Friends,
Sorry I haven't been able to read and respond lately - but I promise to read later (during the heat of the day) and get caught up on what everyone is doing.
I hope this picture comes through. For those of you who remember my story; this is me and Barstow--I bought him over Spring Break, after not riding for 5 years due to medical issues. Was told he was a "kids horse" - I quickly found out that wasn't quite true. I've been giving him every possible chance - well he blew it for the last time the other night. This is the "good" picture. I thought I broke my hip and the close up of my forearms is pretty x-rated (bloody). HA HA, needless to say, I've given him every opportunity to be great, and he's not staying. More details later. Happy Day everyone


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: OMG so funny that your DH is planning a party, when you already have it in the works!! Sure makes trips to the store for the party easier. :wink:

Very eager to see more Lucy pictures! Would be very neat to see a picture of her with her siblings at the puppy class! Although i am not sure its possible to keep that many Boxers still for long enough to get a picture! 

*TJ*: Amazing what can be found on the side of the road! Somehow it makes it just a bit more fun to discover these treasures! 

Good point that some folks have meat allergies too, it's not just eggs, milk and wheat. 

Love the cat!! So pretty! My neighbor's cat is similar, will post video when I get a chance. 

*Ellen*: I think the new medication is working!! You are back to being your industrious self! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper said:


> Hi Horse Forum Friends,
> Sorry I haven't been able to read and respond lately - but I promise to read later (during the heat of the day) and get caught up on what everyone is doing.
> I hope this picture comes through. For those of you who remember my story; this is me and Barstow--I bought him over Spring Break, after not riding for 5 years due to medical issues. Was told he was a "kids horse" - I quickly found out that wasn't quite true. I've been giving him every possible chance - well he blew it for the last time the other night. This is the "good" picture. I thought I broke my hip and the close up of my forearms is pretty x-rated (bloody). HA HA, needless to say, I've given him every opportunity to be great, and he's not staying. More details later. Happy Day everyone


Picture is too little to see, but I am glad your hip is not broken! Sorry he is not working out, but you need to be safe.


----------



## tjtalon

Good Heavens, Topper!! I'm certainly glad you DIDN'T break a hip! Some "kid's horse" huh...

Good to hear from you again & good you're not too busted up.

Thanks, AA. Savannah's beautiful & she knows it, that's why I gave her a "Southern Belle" name! (Besides the fact that Savannah is one southern city I'd like to visit).

Got morning chores done, time to eat breakfast & go from there..

Later all...!


----------



## Ibriding

*Topper* Ouch! Glad you are ok and looking for a safer horse. I had a mare when I was younger that flipped when she was upset. I really shouldn't have kept her but most of the time she was good. When she decided she didn't want to do something up and over she would go. Sadly that is what ended her. I was loading her and she refused, up and over she went, when she landed she blew a vessel in her heart (vet's best guess) and died instantly. It was horrible and I'm still not good at convincing a horse to load when they don't want to. 

I hope those that need rain get some! Great reminder that I need to look for hay now before the price goes up!

I got my daughter's two horses to the vet yesterday so papers will be ready to travel. Nice to check that off my list. Now to find a place to stay on Tuesday. Daughter will be back home today so I'm hoping we can do a little riding this weekend. Forcast is for record high temps though, might have to go into the mountains.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was reading up more on bareback pads, and now I am more confused than ever. 

These are the points that concern me, in no particular order. 

1) do not use stirrups with bareback pads - unsafe for rider & too much pressure on horse's back
2) do not use bareback pads with a strap that encircles the back - can damage nerves along spine
3) do not ride with a pad that slips back, use breastcollar to hold in place
4) do not sit in one place for long - can damage nerves along spine
5) do not ride horse bareback without padding - seatbones can cause too much pressure on back

Hmm. 

Then i see this rig:
Natural Ride - Natural Ride Co.

Does anyone have first-hand knowledge of these things? 

That site got me thinking why not a vaulting surcingle over my own pads? Looked up some site for Vaulting and they are WAY expensive!! 

So then thought of anti-cast rollers...wouldn't that be very similar? 

Not sure how a simple idea to ride bareback while avoiding the dirty/hairy rear turned into this huge problem, but this often happens to me because I over think everything. Good habit for engineering, bad for enjoying my horse.


----------



## Eole

AA, I wouldn't over-think about this. A bareback pad is like riding bareback, it only keeps your behind cleaner. You should sit right behind the wither. And riding bareback does put pressure on a horse's spine, pad or no pad. If it's for practicing balance and short rides, I don't see a problem.The pad is not meant to distribute pressure like a saddle, so padding is irrelevant IMO. I agree with everyone about stirrups: avoid!

You shouldn't have to tighten it to the point of squishing the spine. Any type of pad and girth that doesn't slip too much would do the job, if riding bareback is your goal.
If saddle fitting is the problem, maybe look into adjustable saddles or good quality treeless?


----------



## Eole

Topper: you did give this horse a chance. Good to know you didn't break bones. Riding should be fun, stay safe. Let us know what's next: another horse or waiting?

Nancy: welcome! I was pretty green when I got my yearling arabian mare too. 15 years and we are both alive. Good thing she's a forgiving soul. Do you still ride? Tell us more and jump right in!

TJ, Savanah is so pretty and I like the brick wall: it gives the place a homey feeling.

Did arena work with Alizé this morning, she did well. It's sunny and cool with no flies: perfect riding weather. I'm working evening shift, otherwise I would have gone on a long ride. Got to keep some energy for later.


----------



## ellen hays

AA Hey. Thanx, I think I am coming around. What would I do without yall. Sure did help me over that hill:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Just wanted to share my garden pictures. Not really impressive at all. Last years garden was picture perfect. The rows are not grass free this year

First pic are the green beans
Second are little field pea seedlings and the third are the rows that will be cleaned and planted tomorrow. Will send pics tomorrow of complete planting with grass remove:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> AA, I wouldn't over-think about this. A bareback pad is like riding bareback, it only keeps your behind cleaner. You should sit right behind the wither. And riding bareback does put pressure on a horse's spine, pad or no pad. If it's for practicing balance and short rides, I don't see a problem.The pad is not meant to distribute pressure like a saddle, so padding is irrelevant IMO. I agree with everyone about stirrups: avoid!
> 
> You shouldn't have to tighten it to the point of squishing the spine. Any type of pad and girth that doesn't slip too much would do the job, if riding bareback is your goal.
> If saddle fitting is the problem, maybe look into adjustable saddles or good quality treeless?


I tried the treeless too, have a Torsion and a Barefoot Cheyene. They only somewhat work. Chivas has tossed me twice from the Barefoot, and with the torsion he doesn't want to move so well. 

Both of them are an issue with me because they need so much padding (costly too) and I just don't feel very close to my horse in them. Just seems like a buch of extra "stuff" i need to use them, and then it just doesn't work well. 

Next time i get a horse, I'm going to carry my two favorite saddles with me, and if the horse doesn't fit at least one of them, I'm not buying the horse!!


----------



## ellen hays

Topper 

I am sorry you have had this bad experience. I can really identify. As far as the horse being 'kid safe', most people will tell you anything to take your money and hand over an dangerous or unsuitable horse. I have gotten burned twice in the last yr and a half. I found a percheron I would love to go see, but just don't have enough faith in people under these circumstances to even try. I hope you don't get too discouraged. The last bad buy really made me cynical. That person knew about the horses problems and knew my resuming riding was so important. Won't say anymore, but I wouldn't buy one now without a strict return clause within a written sales contract. That is if I even considered buying one at all. I am not upset, just telling it like it is.


----------



## ellen hays

Topper 

I am glad you didn't get hurt. The disappointment of an unsuitable horse is bad enough, being seriously hurt by that horse would be terrible. Glad you are safe


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Topper
> 
> I am sorry you have had this bad experience. I can really identify. As far as the horse being 'kid safe', most people will tell you anything to take your money and hand over an dangerous or unsuitable horse. I have gotten burned twice in the last yr and a half. I found a percheron I would love to go see, but just don't have enough faith in people under these circumstances to even try. I hope you don't get too discouraged. The last bad buy really made me cynical. That person knew about the horses problems and knew my resuming riding was so important. Won't say anymore, but I wouldn't buy one now without a strict return clause within a written sales contract. That is if I even considered buying one at all. I am not upset, just telling it like it is.


Ellen: I have riden a full Percheron, (17.3h) and in my humble opinion, they are just TOO BIG. His walk was a killer too, could pop my back in and out all in one stride. The trot was OMG. Wouldn't even think of a canter. 

When he put his head down to graze, I didn't even think of trying to pull it up. I am sure I would have gone flying right over the top of his head. 

It must be what a little kid feels like on a horse. 

Soon I just asked to switch back to my own horse, Baby. He was a Arab/Percheron, and although he was explosive at times, I knew what (or what not) to do on him.


----------



## Twalker

Hi All,
Thanks for all the comments regarding my first lesson and the picture of Nibby.

TOPPER-Sorry to here about your problems with your horse and glad you weren't hurt to seriously.

Ellen- The indoor arena wasn't to bad. The training had alot of exciting things to work with. I love the outdoors and trails the best. I hope to be able to get out in the outdoor arena some too.

Glad you are feeling better. It's good to see you back.


Jill


----------



## Blue

Koolio, I tried to do a surprise party once and it didn't turn out well at all. Even if he's not as surprised as you had hoped think of the good laugh you to will have when he realizes you were trying to work around his meddling! I think it's great.


----------



## Blue

Topper! O my! Hope you're going to be ok soon and you're right. Sometimes, we just have to suck it up and move it along. Tell us what happened when you can.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> I was reading up more on bareback pads, and now I am more confused than ever.
> 
> These are the points that concern me, in no particular order.
> 
> 1) do not use stirrups with bareback pads - unsafe for rider & too much pressure on horse's back
> 2) do not use bareback pads with a strap that encircles the back - can damage nerves along spine
> 3) do not ride with a pad that slips back, use breastcollar to hold in place
> 4) do not sit in one place for long - can damage nerves along spine
> 5) do not ride horse bareback without padding - seatbones can cause too much pressure on back
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Then i see this rig:
> Natural Ride - Natural Ride Co.
> 
> Does anyone have first-hand knowledge of these things?
> 
> That site got me thinking why not a vaulting surcingle over my own pads? Looked up some site for Vaulting and they are WAY expensive!!
> 
> So then thought of anti-cast rollers...wouldn't that be very similar?
> 
> Not sure how a simple idea to ride bareback while avoiding the dirty/hairy rear turned into this huge problem, but this often happens to me because I over think everything. Good habit for engineering, bad for enjoying my horse.


Anita, I totally agree with all of the those things mentioned. The stirrups on a saddle work well because the saddle is solid and distributes pressure. That's why # 1 and # 2 are important.

#3 is pretty self explanatory right. #4 and #5. I had a horse once that you couldn't ride bareback for those very reasons. He was so sensitive across those withers he just couldn't take it. 

I have a friend with that Natural Ride pad. She loves it, but wouldn't mount with the stirrups. If you're super tiny and can vault up it MIGHT be ok. Those stirrups are removable too I think and that's what she did. She said they were more annoying that anything. Although she does do some practicing with them. That particular "bareback pad" give just a little more support than a regular one although not as much as a saddle.


----------



## Blue

Ellen, that garden looks great. I so wish I had a green thumb.

Gotta go. I sent DH up north with one dog to get away for a few days. I had to go to PT this morning and when I came home Patch ran out the gate. Wouldn't listen and come back to had to hunt him down. Thought it was odd that DH didn't come help. Finally found Patch and brought him home. DH says, "well that dog is getting expensive." Uh Oh. Walked in the door and he'd chewed up a new pair of his work boots, an expensive leather belt and took the stuffing out of something that I haven't even found yet! I figured that was a good time to send DH away to cooler temps for a day or 3. I have to work tomorrow anyway. Maybe I can find a sitter for Patch and go up on Saturday. There's no fence up there so Patch would have to stay on a rope the entire time. Just too much stress right now.

Well I packed all the good food for him to take so I'm gonna run back to the store and get something to eat. Later all:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I totally agree with all of the those things mentioned. The stirrups on a saddle work well because the saddle is solid and distributes pressure. That's why # 1 and # 2 are important.
> 
> #3 is pretty self explanatory right. #4 and #5. I had a horse once that you couldn't ride bareback for those very reasons. He was so sensitive across those withers he just couldn't take it.
> 
> I have a friend with that Natural Ride pad. She loves it, but wouldn't mount with the stirrups. If you're super tiny and can vault up it MIGHT be ok. Those stirrups are removable too I think and that's what she did. She said they were more annoying that anything. Although she does do some practicing with them. That particular "bareback pad" give just a little more support than a regular one although not as much as a saddle.


I do like the idea of that Natural ride pad, with the stirrups off, but it's very pricey. 

Super tiny? Um no. I am currently very round. Have been unsuccessfully trying to get to normal weight for a while. 

The real problem is I could find a lot of DON'T DO THIS or THAT, but not exactly sure what is RIGHT to TO DO. 

I rather miss being a stupid kid that just didn't know much and rode anything anyway. There is a saying "knowledge is power" but sometimes with horses it seems like "knowledge is guilt" cause the more I learn, the more I feel like everything is bad for the horse.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, stop whining, load up and come down for 4th of July weekend. I'll be off Thursday and Friday so we could ride T,F and S even have a night ride planned for that Friday night. I'll be leaving out Monday morning with teens to start our Kentucky trip so those 3 days are all I can offer as Sunday I'm on the docket for church nursery and that is DW's birthday. You can go enjoy the fireworks over the water with us Saturday night.


----------



## apachetears

*Migraine meds*



AnitaAnne said:


> It works for me. I avoid MSG like the plague, but every once in a while I accidently eat some. If Ibuprofen doesn't help, i know it was hidden MSG and take a Benadryl.
> 
> But anymore I can recognize an MSG headache.
> 
> The worst time was when I ate at Cracker Barrel, the lunch special was fried chicken livers, brown rice and something else i don't remember. Everything had MSG in it!! I thought my head was going to explode.


I have what is called sinus migraines, allergies in fall and spring affect me.
The Doctor at ENT gave me a medication that works really well called "RIZATRIPTAN BENZOATE" 10 mg tablets.
You let them dissolve in the mouth and can take up to three per 24 hrs.
It works for me, check side effects though in case you might not need to take it.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> I do like the idea of that Natural ride pad, with the stirrups off, but it's very pricey.
> 
> Super tiny? Um no. I am currently very round. Have been unsuccessfully trying to get to normal weight for a while.
> 
> The real problem is I could find a lot of DON'T DO THIS or THAT, but not exactly sure what is RIGHT to TO DO.
> 
> I rather miss being a stupid kid that just didn't know much and rode anything anyway. There is a saying "knowledge is power" but sometimes with horses it seems like "knowledge is guilt" cause the more I learn, the more I feel like everything is bad for the horse.


Personally, I like that saying, "Ignorance is bliss." Kinda my motto. 

So, what is the RIGHT thing to do? Find your center, keep balance and don't fall off. Try not to interfere with the horse too much and have fun. Kinda it in a nutshell.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, stop whining, load up and come down for 4th of July weekend. I'll be off Thursday and Friday so we could ride T,F and S even have a night ride planned for that Friday night. I'll be leaving out Monday morning with teens to start our Kentucky trip so those 3 days are all I can offer as Sunday I'm on the docket for church nursery and that is DW's birthday. You can go enjoy the fireworks over the water with us Saturday night.


Well, that sounds just lovely! I hope you have a great time, but don't count me in. I don't have one of those fancy white collar jobs, I am a lowly blue collar, hourly worker. 

I work at a hospital, remember? Can't just take off work at the drop of a hat. Requests must be in at least two months in advance. 

The week of July 4th should see us packed with burns from fireworks, random gunshot wounds (*PLEASE do not fire guns in the air*!!) drunken car wrecks, lots of broken bones from falls off of walls, decks and whatever. 

You just would not believe how many self-inflicted gunshot wounds we get from folks cleaning their guns. One dude did it TWICE. Holy Moly.


----------



## VickiRose

Good morning all!
You guys have been busy last night! Welcome Nancy, hi to Topper (don't think we've met yet) 
AA you've got me thinking about bareback now. I might have a go soon. Boston is nice and round and I have a fair bit of padding on my behind, so I think I will try without a bareback pad. Maybe next weekend when I've got friends here who can offer advice.
Ellen, I admire anyone who finds time to garden. I have been spoilt over the years because my MIL has always had a vege patch. But the last few years she has lost a lot of mobility and is in a wheelchair most of the time, so gardening like she used to is too hard. 
AA. I hope the Fourth of July celebrations don't bring you in too many "customers" this year. Sometimes I think we should just let natural selection do its job....far too many idiots out there!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> I wouldn't buy one now without a strict return clause within a written sales contract. .


This is very good advice!! I finally learnt that after getting shafted by a "kids horse" too. 

When I bought Sassy, I made the guy give me a written 30 day return. He got rather mad, said his word is good, blah blah blah, but I stuck to my demands. 

Told him his word may be good, I didn't know him well enough to judge that, but if he is willing to say he'll buy the horse back within 30 days, well he should be willing to write it!! :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Good morning all!
> You guys have been busy last night! Welcome Nancy, hi to Topper (don't think we've met yet)
> AA you've got me thinking about bareback now. I might have a go soon. Boston is nice and round and I have a fair bit of padding on my behind, so I think I will try without a bareback pad. Maybe next weekend when I've got friends here who can offer advice.
> Ellen, I admire anyone who finds time to garden. I have been spoilt over the years because my MIL has always had a vege patch. But the last few years she has lost a lot of mobility and is in a wheelchair most of the time, so gardening like she used to is too hard.
> AA. I hope the Fourth of July celebrations don't bring you in too many "customers" this year. Sometimes I think we should just let natural selection do its job....far too many idiots out there!


Let me know how the bareback riding goes!! Corgi was my inspiration, did you see her cool video?? 

Too much rain here to do much of anything. Thought it looked like tornado weather last night, but thankfully it wasn't. 

Natural selection...don't know if it works for or against us, but willing to try


----------



## ellen hays

*AA* So being cynical this time and not going to see the Percheron might pay off. Thanks for the advice on the Percheron. I always considered myself an extremist. Going from a 15 hh horse that does 180s and bolts to a big giant horse that could beat me to death at a trot. Doesn't sound like a promising scenario. And I agree with you that if someone's word is good, they shouldn't mind backing it up in writing. Very well said!

*Twalker* The trails are my favorite place too. Thank you, you all are a pleasure to be around. Only thing, I don't dare get behind reading the posts the thread moves so fast. Been feeling more like staying on top of current posts post lately. There is a lot going on.

*Blue* Sounds like Patch is in the dog house with DH. He must still be young chewing on things like that. Kinda puts you between a rock and a hard place. Hope it all works out:thumbsup: Putting him in a crate might work with a chew toy he can get attached to. Good luck.

*VickiRose* I know your MIL misses working her garden. It's a lot of work, but very satisfying. Especially eating all the good food you preserved that summer. You threw me for a moment when you said 'good morning' oh yeah yall are in a different time zone. So, have a great day.

Have a good evening for the forum family members in this time zone. 

Talk atcha tomorrow:wave:

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

We ditched the rain completely today! Farmers wife said she still has 6" of water in their basement. She got the mower stuck while I was feeding so we hopped on the tractor to pull it out. I got my first lesson in driving a tractor! We even managed to get the 4x4 tractor stuck. It's just so wet on their land. So grateful that my house is built on the highest spot on our property.
My yucca plants are blooming. You can see the edge of my chicken run in the background too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

I survived!  Pretty sore and exhausted...and tried to catch up and can't.

Will catch ya all in the mornign with full details!


----------



## AnitaAnne

It's good to be cynical sometimes Ellen; check out this video of a 2 yr old Percheron Stallion. Beautiful, but i sure am too old for that!!


----------



## Celeste

Life can be so hard sometimes.

My son bought his girlfriend an engagement ring and they made their relationship official. They set the date for August 9th which was my parents anniversary. He carved their name in a tree. Everything seemed perfect for them.

When they went back inside, the phone was ringing. Her father, who was in his mid 40's, died suddenly of a heart attack. 

I am so sad for her and for my son and for her family.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, very impressive! Thanks for sharing.

*Happy*, Love the pics of your yucca. beautiful. Sorry you got stuck but how did you like your lesson on the tractor?

*Ellen*, I usually put him in his kennel when I leave, but I honestly thought that husband would let the dogs out of the house after I was through the gate. O well. With him gone I can work on the kennel thing for over nights. I haven't done it because I know there will be some whining and crying involved for the first night or two. With hubby having to get up so early I try to keep it quiet for him. Now I don't need to keep it quiet for a couple nights.

Whew! Its hot here! 108 this afternoon and no breeze at all. Bugs galore and those little no-see-um gnats that flit around your eyes and ears! Yuck. Got a little done outside then came in. Ick.


----------



## Blue

OMG, Celeste, I'm so sorry!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Life can be so hard sometimes.
> 
> My son bought his girlfriend an engagement ring and they made their relationship official. They set the date for August 9th which was my parents anniversary. He carved their name in a tree. Everything seemed perfect for them.
> 
> When they went back inside, the phone was ringing. Her father, who was in his mid 40's, died suddenly of a heart attack.
> 
> I am so sad for her and for my son and for her family.


Oh my, that is very sad news to get. Life sure can change quick sometimes. Praying for strength for her and your son, and all the family.


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachetears said:


> I have what is called sinus migraines, allergies in fall and spring affect me.
> The Doctor at ENT gave me a medication that works really well called "RIZATRIPTAN BENZOATE" 10 mg tablets.
> You let them dissolve in the mouth and can take up to three per 24 hrs.
> It works for me, check side effects though in case you might not need to take it.


I have tried these, worked ok for me. I felt a little odd after taking them, but no major s.e. 

However, the Benedryl works better, is cheaper, and i don't have to go to a doctor to get it.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Wednesday Evening.
THANK YOU ALL WHO WROTE WITH SUPPORT AND QUESTIONS ABOUT MY RECENT BUCK-OFF WITH BARSTOW (details for those that asked at the bottom; I'm sorry the picture didn't transfer in correctly)

CELESTE - I am so sorry about your son and future daughter-in-law's tragic loss. What a very young man for that to happen to. My thoughts are with you and yours.

HAPPY PLACE - I love your idea of 2 riding lessons a week; what a hoot that would be. Keep us posted !!!! Would you take Nike, ride a lesson horse, or do you have another horse?

ELLEN - I was sorry to read that you (too) have gone through being "snookered" by a seller. I am really mad at myself over my decision. And Barstow (horse) blew-it. He's leaving a GREAT home. I, like you, shared my recent medical issues with Barstow's seller. No one in their right mind would put a kiddo or a "returning to riding broken old gal" on this horse. She definitely sold me a bill of goods (as my dad would say). But sweet Ellen, don't give up, there is a PERFECT HORSE out there for you. We just have to wade through the not-so-perfect ones first. I encourage you to go ride a few and have fun with the shopping. And Ellen, I am really delighted to hear about your prescription change/addition. Depression is debilitating, if there is something that will help you through this time, I say go for it. Good for you !!!

FREEBIRD - where does your little Birdie live? Can you move her or maybe move the mare that is picking on her? 

PHANTOMHORSE13 -- Phineas is awesome, it looks like you got a great one!

Someone brought up the subject (several posts back) about bareback pads. EOLE, I loved your assessment of riding bareback. I can't remember who posed the question. But, what is your intent with riding bareback? I agree with many that have shared, riding bareback can make your horse's back sore; if its a long ride. But just for quick exercise or for the fun of a quick ride, you aren't gonna hurt your steed. Have fun with it.

OK THE DETAILS. As you know, Barstow is a fabulous arena horse. However, as I've shared he cannot be "good" when alone, just to saddle him, I have to tie one of our retirees in the arena. He and I have been getting along pretty good---and I thought making progress. The last time I rode, my gal-friend was here. She and her horse were up on our hill, maybe 10 acres away or so--and Barstow and I were dinking around OUTSIDE the arena, in the pasture where I've set up the trail obstacles and he got pretty snotty (backing up, spinning, popping up a little in the front end) I put some spurs on and encouraged him to stay with me and we had a good end. So again, I thought, he and I are starting to click, things are looking good. Which brings us to Tuesday night. I tied my old retired gelding in the arena, saddled Barstow, played and warmed up in the arena, walk-trot-lope-flying lead changes, he was plenty warmed up and going good. My husband opened the arena gate and I headed him up the hill (the old gelding is still tied in the arena), we got about 15 feet from the arena and he balked, so I encouraged him with my legs and he bucked, so I spanked him and he bucked again, and again, on the 4th one, my glasses flew off, and shortly thereafter so did I. I don't know how I landed as both of my forearms have "pasture rash" and were bleeding like crazy and I originally thought I had broken my hip, I was definitely in a world of HURT! My husband caught Barstow and I managed to get up on my knees and crawl (not a pretty sight ha ha) and got up to my feet. My back side (hip, aka butt) is SORE SORE SORE. Darn horse. I am so mad at him. He has no reason to be this way. Every horse we have ever owned, we could hop on after any length of time, bareback, and ride them anywhere, and that is what I thought I was buying.
Needless to say Barstow is leaving my really nice home :-( . I found a gal that knew him 2-3 owners back and actually used him as a lesson horse. So, he has a great place on this planet IN AN ARENA. I made her promise me she would disclose fully the trials I have had with him and not to put any beginners on him. She has vast training experience, knows Barstow and will do well with him.
So, there's the gory details. I laugh at myself every step as I shuffle along, I guess for "suriviving" what I didn't want to happen. I thought I had gone about this getting back into riding again appropriately, assessed my new abilities (which are way different than before) and bought accordingly. Ha, as Ellen and I know; pretty is as pretty does !!!!
Have a GREAT EVENING everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop-in.....read & caught up..

Celeste, I'm so sorry for your (newest) family hurt. Prayers for you & yours...

Nicker, good to hear you survived the trek! Will look forward to the story...

Later all & take care...on to the work week..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper: Wow, you are a tough gal and gave the horse more than enough chances. So good you don't have a broken hip! 

Some horses just aren't suited to trails and some aren't suited to arenas. He is really lucky you have found a different home to take him to, and hopefully that will work out for everyone. 

I have been noticing that horses aren't the same as they used to be. Don't know if it is all the "new" training methods or what. I think with the older style of training, horses were ridden more and had more bomb proofing done. Now horses are trained so quickly, not sure they get enough saddle time before they are sold. 

Once you are recovered, I hope you can find a nice horse that wants to spend time with you and is willing! A willing horse with a kind soul is great to have!

I was the one asking about bareback pads, just have never used one.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I am sorry about the loss of her father and hope your son is able to comfort her and help her find peace through our Savior. 

Blue, good luck with trying to get a decent foundation with the pup over the weekend. 


Topper, glad you made it through the fall and found a better home for him. 


I went out and fed the boys last night and took more horse feed. Then moved them back up to the front paddock as they have already taken the grass down to the ground in the area I just fenced. I will have to seed it and the other area with better grass like Bermuda or Bahia that does not look like rows of newly planted spider grass. I have also been looking at clearing more of the property to utilize as much of it for the horses as possible. Shrubs or a privacy fence can be run along the road for privacy if it comes to that.


MN17, looking forward to updates here as I have already seen and spoken with you about the trip elsewhere. 



HP, sorry about so much rain and having a kiddy pool in their basement, but sounds like you had an adventure with the tractor.


I agree with AA about the lack of mileage on so many horses that have spent 30, 60 and 90 days with a trainer. Like MR I like to do the majority of my training on the trails. I do some ground work and saddle work at home, but just enough to get a feel for where their head is then the rest is worked out on the trail.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Well...I survived...AND....I am now an official cowgirl cause I had my first (on Jay) unscheduled dismount! :eek_color: More on that later..........

So I got up around 4:00 am to get ready. I hate to rush. I needed to leave the barn no later than 6:30 so I could be to the mountains between 8:30-9:00. Knowing I would need to stop for a potty/breakfast break on the way! LOL

Get there in nice time, great trip on the highway. Truck handled beautifully. Friends were happy to see me and loved my horse!

We caught up and saddled up and headed over to where their other friends were. There were I think a total of 16 or 18 riders! Everyone was very nice. All kinds of riders, young, old, newbies and old hats. Found out my friends have been doing this sort of thing for nearly 30 years....no wonder I feel comfortable with them!!!

Oh, yes, I must say, I had a totally different feeling in my stomach this trip. I truly excited, a wee bit nervous for the drive on the hwy, my first one, but not nervous about the ride. We figured out that it was been at LEAST 12 years since I met them and rode with them the first time through these very same mountains! 

So off we went. I was warned who to stay away from etc. I told them Jay was most comfortable up front, so I was put behind the trail boss....but of course, with that amount of people, it's difficult to stay there. Well, like I have found in bigger groups, Jay was anxious and started jigging.

T, my friend, said, we are starting with a BIG hill up that should settle him down. LOL Ah....no it didn't! I don't think it was me this time really, I wasn't really nervous, just he was jacked with the amount of people. I instinctively decided to allowed him to jig to get some energy out. We worked on moving his hind end over too...as we jigged. I had to laugh and say we were practicing our dressage....T said he was crossing over just lovely! :wink:

Things settled down, and I was able to start to talk to my friend. She rode behind me most of the time. Her horse was being forward, but not jiggy. She says bigger groups bother him a bit too....he is relatively new to her.

I was warned about a young girl on a Paso. She was fairly new to the trail and her horse wanted to MOVE. She was way out front, so all was good! THEN....somehow she got behind us. Jay seemed to be OK with her, so I wasn't worried. But she rode his A$$ and he got sick of it and gave her a warning kick. He didn't strick, but popped his butt up.

WElLL....obviously I wasn't ready for THAT at ALL! I was kicked forward, I tried to grab for his neck, and with me going forward and sideways, he moved more to the right, and off I went to the left. :icon_rolleyes: I landed on my lower back.

Funny when you get your wits about you how you assess your body. My first thought was...does it hurt in my hip? No my lower back....OK. My friend was yelling "Don't move!" She was such a wreck! I felt so ba. I wiggled my toes....good. I moved my knee....good (both sides). I giggled....all was good! She was at first..." We are going back!" I said and ruin the entrie trip? We just got started! I'll be fine.

So...up I went and we continued on. It was a big quiet for the next few miles. I heard her tell the young girl (21) to apologize to me. I heard the young girl say...I am not sure what for? :icon_rolleyes: RIDING MY A$$ dummy!

I asked her if her horses nose was up Jay's butt...she claims no, but at one time it literally was, so I don't believe her.

Anyway, M, the husband, rode behind me for a while to keep 21 away from us. She really didn't learn her lesson. :x She didn't seem to realize how she could have caused a really bad incident. She did apologize. T was REALLY upset with her! 

So...we rode all types of terrain. It had recently stormed, so we stopped a few times to cut trees. There were places where we couldn't cut, and we had to go UP (and I mean UP) and around and DOWN to get around. I let jay follow and gave his head. He did a SUPER job. That boy will go anywhere!!!! 

We crossed water over and over, steep slopes, mud, rocks, bridges, stumps....you name it....we passed it. OH, there warned me that when we rode the pipeline there often are turkeys that pop up out of the weeds. YEP! He didn't flinch! My friends were impressed with that.

We stopped for lunch and they taught me how they 'cross' tie to trees so the horses don't chew them. (very cool, and I got to keep the halter and lead!)

I must say, I always get up using a step at home.....not always a good idea b/c out on trail you may not find a rock. I need to be more flexible for those situations. He also spins out there when I try to get on....:x, so M taught me to put him against trees so he has no where to go.

SEE....this is why I need to ride with people with EXPERIENCE!

All in all it was great. Once Jay stopped jigging I could enjoy the scenery. I also noticed that when I was talking to my friend and not giving him my total attention he was a wee bit more anxious. I realy think he needs a leader!!!:cowboy:

Close to the end, I did ask to lead the pack for a while. He relaxed them, I could feel it in his body. He hot stepped it. But not nervous body. 

He started jigging on the way home again. I started getting pi$$ed and made him walk, and if he did, I instantly dropped the reins. (he hates me on his mouth). I think he finally GOT IT that if he walked, would stop hanging on his mouth.

We got back later, so I opted to stay. It was steak night! WooHOO. I set up camp in the back of my trailer. They had n extra stall for Jay. It was nice to sit by the campfire and chat. Very nice people.

They all thought he did great and with more exposure to horses on rides he 'should' settle into a fine horse.

They asked me to stay and ride yesterday, but they got a late start, and the group was going to be as large...so I opted out. If it was going to be smaller (say 6-8 people) I would have stayed! 

They drive home was nerve wracking. SO Many semi trucks. But I got us home safe. I kept thinking....my boy is back there and he is trusting his life in my hands at 65 MPH. I have got to do good!

I must say...my body doesn't feel too bad. My lower back where my ***** concho went into my skin is tender, and my throat/neck area is the sorest where I must have pulled my head back when I fell. My butt...after 17 miles feels GREAT! LOL

Pictures to follow.............


----------



## NickerMaker71

Some scenery pictures..........


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Nicker, great story & congratulations!!! I'm sorry about the one glitch caused by the (ignorant) young lady....very very relieved that you weren't hurt. Dang, I BET you were p'od.

Would love to say more but have to get to work. Again, congratulations...you RODE STRONG!!


----------



## tjtalon

Just saw the pics...the look in Jay's eyes is so cool, like he's in his element!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Some more........


That sign says beware of rattlesnakes. I know they occasionally have rattlesnake roundups in those mountains.

I learned a lot this trip. The most important is I learned we CAN do it!!

Falling off was inevitable....as much as I hoped I wouldn't....I knew a time would eventually come.

At least I know it wasn't our fault, I will have to make sure people stay off his rear. I mean, not sniffing up his A$$. That girl really should know better. I don't believe he is a kicker....as when we stopped at the waterfall, there were horses everywhere near him, and he stood like a champ.

I also learned that it's the people I ride with that matter. I wasn't nervous around them. (OK, I did hang on more after the dismount....LOL) but nothing like riding with R and the ladies, or L. I have decided not to ride with those people anymore until I get more time under my belt.

I came home and started reading (of course) about jigging and why they do it. I was correct to allow him to jig and move his body when he jigged. I also did it correctly when he walked and I gave him rein. My insticncts were correct.

I also instinctively thought I should start himin small groups. I knew he rides well with one, my thoughts were add two...then three....then more. What articles I read, I was thinking correctly.

T and M told me they would be back up soon and would invite me for a quieter ride and more practice.

That made me very happy as I was afraid they would think I was a liability.

Going to try to get a ride in today. We are to get massive amounts of rain later.

Have a GREAT day all!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Just saw the pics...the look in Jay's eyes is so cool, like he's in his element!


TJ, I REALLY believe Jay loves doing that! I think he has some anxiety with the large groups, but have read that is perfectly normal, and a herd instinct. (which made me feel WAY better, bc I thought I had a faulty horse)

When he was out front leading, he was certainly happy there and it felt like he was....OK< I'm finally in charge now!!! His head was high, his ears were up, he was scanning the horizon for potential 'danger'. HE was the LEAD horse! :faceshot: He was comfortable everywhere....tied to the tree, hanging with me at the waterfall, in his home away from home. 

That made me proud. He clearly was NOT afraid of the elements. He was steady eddy except in the rear of the pack. That being said....ulltimatley we were placed in all positions of the pack throughout the day. I would have been interested to see how he responded on day two...would he have calmed down?

Someone said to me that he seems scared to be trail riding..........on the contrary........he was the master of the trail.

Also, I found out, I am in the saddle more frequently, albeit by myself, than anyone else on that trip!!


----------



## Roadyy

Without the experience of more rides the young lass will stay ignorant to the facts and trail etiquette. LM loves to follow on the rump of the horse ahead of him as Trusty and Doc always accepted it. I have to watch him when he gets lazy on the trail with new horses so to keep him from doing it if they say their horse isn't good with it. I mention it at the beginning of rides so as to get a feel of the other horses. 

Glad you weren't hurt and with that little hiccup and you popping back on to finish the 17 miles that your confidence made an enormous jump. With the consistency that you ride I had no doubt Jay was up for the 17 miles. Hopefully you can do several more of those a throughout the year.


----------



## Celeste

I once rode with a group of people and a young woman had no idea how to control her horse. He started running out of control and actually crashed into the backside of the horse I was riding. My horse (Abby) didn't kick, but she was jiggy and unhappy and generally nervous for the rest of the ride. I never rode with that group again. The horse I ride now would have crossed that pony's eyes with the kick she would have thrown.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste,

I am so sorry about the tragedy of your DS's fiancé's father. It sounds like what they have together will survive this tragic loss. I am sure it is and will be difficult, but it will create the bond that will be unbreakable during their life journey together. I am glad she has your DS during this. You are a very nice person and I can't help but believe that your DS is made of that same fiber. God bless you all during this time. I wish you peace.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Nice riding! Sorry that young lady didn't learn anything from it though. That is exactly the reason I started putting that red ribbon in Lacey's tail on group rides. Of course I don't get too many group rides. Really need to get back to riding soon.

Your area is so green! We're incredibly dry here and they're considering closing sections of trails due to fire danger. Rain soon we hope.

Well Patch didn't do too bad in his kennel last night. Some whining and a howl, a little scratching at the wire, but I feel that tonight will go better. Being only about a year old I'm encouraged that he might mature out of some of this "over excited" behavior, with training of course.

Talked to husband on the phone last night before bed and he sounded so tired. I'm really pretty glad he's getting away for a few days. Only problem is he's so accustomed to me taking care of him he's going to have to figure out how to start preparing a meal _before_ he's starving. Maybe this will be good for him.

Well need to go get my animal care done for the morning while it's cool. And I really need to get the house bug sprayed this morning. For some reason just in one day all of a sudden the bugs showed up! Inside and out. They must die!


----------



## Freebird

Topper said:


> Hi Horse Forum Friends,
> Sorry I haven't been able to read and respond lately - but I promise to read later (during the heat of the day) and get caught up on what everyone is doing.
> I hope this picture comes through. For those of you who remember my story; this is me and Barstow--I bought him over Spring Break, after not riding for 5 years due to medical issues. Was told he was a "kids horse" - I quickly found out that wasn't quite true. I've been giving him every possible chance - well he blew it for the last time the other night. This is the "good" picture. I thought I broke my hip and the close up of my forearms is pretty x-rated (bloody). HA HA, needless to say, I've given him every opportunity to be great, and he's not staying. More details later. Happy Day everyone


Yikes Topper! Glad it wasn't a lot worse wreck. Are you selling him, or turning him over to Rescue?


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! 

Celeste - I. Am so sorry to hear a ut your son's future father in law. Your family has sure had a lot to deal with lately.

Topper. - I am glad to hear you found Barstow a good home. Hopefully the next one will just right for you.

Happy - could you send some of that rain my way? Our pasture grass hasn't grown more than 1/2" in 3 weeks!

Nicked - sorry about your dismount, but glad you are OK. Sounds like a great ride otherwise!

Anita - I think the difference between horse training then and now is that back then, horses had jobs and worked regularly. Lots of miles, etc. and were not treated like pets. Now, so many people treat their horses like big dogs and many owners ride very little due to competing interests and busy schedules. I find my rides are shorter than they were because I have so much else to do. Back when, 60 days often meant 60 actual days with a few hours of work each day, amounting to nearly 200 hours of saddle time. Now, 60 days often means the horse is at the trainer for 60 days and ridden an hour or sometimes less a day only 5 days a week. That only adds up to 40 hours of saddle time. This is a HUGE difference. Top that off with an increase in movement of many horses from owner to owner. A horse that has had 3 or more owners is more likely to be exposed to some bad habits or bad training somewhere along the way.
I think the natural horsemanship movement also has had an impact. Many people with little experience think they can take a NH clinic and become trainers. We are lured into the idea of taking a horse from wild to ridden in less than an hour with a round pen and some groundwork. Some of the NH ideas are good, but I find many methods are unrealistic and get gimmicky with games and silly tools. Good horsemanship is good horsemanship. Calling it natural doesn't make it so and doesn't make it any better. 
I also believe few people are well suited to train horses. It is a talent /skill that one develops over a long time with many miles and many experiences of coping with things that go wrong. I am skeptical of anyone who claims to be a trainer and hasn't fallen off or dealt with many horses horse that rear, buck or bolt. Good trainers also know they have to train the rider as much or more than they train the owner. Sending a horse off for 60 days training is a waste of time if the person who will be riding it has less than 60 days of formal training. JMHO...


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> Life can be so hard sometimes.
> 
> My son bought his girlfriend an engagement ring and they made their relationship official. They set the date for August 9th which was my parents anniversary. He carved their name in a tree. Everything seemed perfect for them.
> 
> When they went back inside, the phone was ringing. Her father, who was in his mid 40's, died suddenly of a heart attack.
> 
> I am so sad for her and for my son and for her family.


Oh Celeste! I am so sorry - what a shock. My thoughts and prayers will be with them.


----------



## Freebird

Hi all - 

I'm pretty ready for craptastic days to stop now! My old (11 years) lab-shepherd mix had bad diarrhea for 2+ days, then yesterday morning could not stand! We got him into the vet - seems the old, fat man (the dog, not the vet) was having heat related issues and possible hypothyroid. When he was younger, I was lucky to keep 70 pounds on him. He weighed in at a whopping 99.1 yesterday! Lard***. He's on an antibiotic for gastroenteritis, and if the thyroid comes back out of whack, will be on that too. We kept him off food for 36 hours, will be feeding him cottage cheese starting today then get him back on his regular diet. We feed Science Diet, so I know he's getting quality nutrition - he just needs less of it! :rofl:


Freebird's lesson last night consisted of standing still when other horses were nearby, and when daughter was walking toward and away. The photo attached, daughter calls "the old farmer impression, you know, with a weed hanging out of her mouth". 


Finally, a picture of Piper - remember the abused, scared little Arab mare from a few weeks ago? Night before last, a chicken flew into her 12x12 stall. She ignored both the rogue hen AND the human chasing the rogue hen. Some "killer horse", eh? She does react badly when she feels threatened -- but apparently not by hens. :shrug: She will stay with us, we can't risk her getting into a bad situation again. I personally think she's sweet as pie if you are calm & respectful of her.


Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Roadyy

MIL goes to doc at 11:30 to get result from PET scan last Friday. Will update as soon as I hear.


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> Anita - I think the difference between horse training then and now is that back then, horses had jobs and worked regularly. Lots of miles, etc. and were not treated like pets. Now, so many people treat their horses like big dogs and many owners ride very little due to competing interests and busy schedules. I find my rides are shorter than they were because I have so much else to do. Back when, 60 days often meant 60 actual days with a few hours of work each day, amounting to nearly 200 hours of saddle time. Now, 60 days often means the horse is at the trainer for 60 days and ridden an hour or sometimes less a day only 5 days a week. That only adds up to 40 hours of saddle time. This is a HUGE difference. Top that off with an increase in movement of many horses from owner to owner. A horse that has had 3 or more owners is more likely to be exposed to some bad habits or bad training somewhere along the way.
> I think the natural horsemanship movement also has had an impact. Many people with little experience think they can take a NH clinic and become trainers. We are lured into the idea of taking a horse from wild to ridden in less than an hour with a round pen and some groundwork. Some of the NH ideas are good, but I find many methods are unrealistic and get gimmicky with games and silly tools. Good horsemanship is good horsemanship. Calling it natural doesn't make it so and doesn't make it any better.
> I also believe few people are well suited to train horses. It is a talent /skill that one develops over a long time with many miles and many experiences of coping with things that go wrong. I am skeptical of anyone who claims to be a trainer and hasn't fallen off or dealt with many horses horse that rear, buck or bolt. Good trainers also know they have to train the rider as much or more than they train the owner. Sending a horse off for 60 days training is a waste of time if the person who will be riding it has less than 60 days of formal training. JMHO...


Very well said.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Keep your fingers crossed that we get rain in this area. Wow my beans really are looking better since I watered them. They are even putting on new blooms. One good rain would really be great. Wouldn't complain a bit for several

Freebird How is Orion doing? Did you ever get to ride him? I had to go back and look at him again today. Wish so much he was closer to me. Found a draft horse site with some draft crosses on it called c2cdhc.org. Are you familiar with them?

AA Thanks for the heads up on the giant horses. If I pursue any thing like that, it will be a cross. K's Percheron cross is not as massive. He and the Clydes cross are not much bigger than Red was. They just seem more docile.

Koolio Agree so much with you on horsemanship. I can not claim the fame, but my neighbor K is one of those that could be called a horsewoman/trainer. I really hope to learn a great deal from her. 

Nickers Looks like you had a great ride. You are becoming an ole hand at it. Jay is quite the trail horse. Very regal picture of him at the tie line.:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Be waiting for some good horse stories.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Ibriding

*Celeste* I am so sorry. I hope she finds comfort knowing you all love her. How hard. 

*Blue* we are not quite that hot but hitting triple-digits this weekend. I'm not very excited. Stay cool!


----------



## Freebird

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Freebird How is Orion doing? Did you ever get to ride him? I had to go back and look at him again today. Wish so much he was closer to me. Found a draft horse site with some draft crosses on it called c2cdhc.org. Are you familiar with them?


He's doing well! It's a beautiful day here (mid-80s), so I'm hoping/planning to ride tonight. Lin just called to tell me feeding is done, and my college girl volunteers will be there so I'll have them do stalls, giving me plenty of time to clean him up and ride - I hope. Lin is planning to ride with me, on her own horse, Gus. I will have her get some pictures to share.

I'm really hoping this is the first of many, I'd love to get him out to a gorgeous park here this fall called Indian Cave State Park that has specific horse trails and even overnight camping spots, if we do well together.

My husband is a little worried, but only because he's not really a horse guy. :cowboy:

I'm glad you're having a great day! Your garden looks lovely.


----------



## Roadyy

Have I mentioned lately that I serve an Awesome God??

He led us to this alternative treatment for cancer to give my MIL an option other than Chemo. Even with several divvies of indulging in bad foods it was able to reduce the growth rate of the cancer by more than half. It has also kept the cancer solely in the lungs and not allowed it to spread into other parts of the body!
We have prayed and will continue to pray for the continued working in her body. I know God's will will be done and this will touch someone's life to make a difference in their struggle. 

I thank each and everyone of you who have added her to your prayers and good thoughts and ask that you keep her there longer.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone,

It's a boring Friday at work. I think everyone is off today. So I'm trying to catch up on the posts.

Nicker - Awesome ride you had. Sorry that you took a spill but glad you weren't hurt. I can't wait to go on a trail ride.

Ellen - Yes, it is hard to keep up here on the forum. I'm trying though 

Roadyy - Awesome news on your MIL. What a miracle. Sending prayers that she continues to get better.

Not much going on here. I am wanting to ride so bad. Wish I could take a lesson once a week instead of once a month. So, in the mean time I will live vicarously through all of you. Keep the stories and pics rolling.

Toodles. Have a great weekend.

Jill


----------



## Blue

:happydance:Roadyy! Yahoooo! :happydance::clap: That is absolutely awesome news! Way to go!


----------



## Freebird

Roadyy said:


> Have I mentioned lately that I serve an Awesome God??
> 
> He led us to this alternative treatment for cancer to give my MIL an option other than Chemo. Even with several divvies of indulging in bad foods it was able to reduce the growth rate of the cancer by more than half. It has also kept the cancer solely in the lungs and not allowed it to spread into other parts of the body!
> We have prayed and will continue to pray for the continued working in her body. I know God's will will be done and this will touch someone's life to make a difference in their struggle.
> 
> I thank each and everyone of you who have added her to your prayers and good thoughts and ask that you keep her there longer.


Look at God go! :loveshower:

Definitely will keep your MIL in prayer - and all of you!


----------



## Ibriding

My iPad doesn't seem to like this site and keep eating my responses. Grrrrr

*Nicker* Bummer about the girl on the ride and your fall. I'm glad to hear you're fine and the rest of the ride went well! Sounds like a great time!

I'll try to catch up more later.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Def need to go back and read, not sure what was being said, but Koolio, I couldn't agree more about what you said and NH. It's kinda like education....a new 'thing' comes out and we throw the baby out with the bath water. Old stuff wasn't all that bad, and some new stuff is better. combine them both!

I also agree, that the best way to get a horse 'broke' is through WET SADDLE PADS! A discussion during our trail ride. Nothing is going to acclimate a horse to anything except time and experience....I know that about Jay and larger groups. I just need to make sure my larger groups are 'safe' expereinced people. 

Ive read that some cattle horses are actaully ridden TO work, 7 miles, work all day tending cattle, and ridden home. Now THAT is how you get a broke horse! LOL

Celeste, so sorry about the future father-in-law. That's really young.

Roaddy, SO happy for your MIL. God does answer prayers, yes he does!!

BLUE, you can have some of our rain. (sigh) It's green here b/c it's a tropical rain forest! ugh.....so humid, and thunderstoms popping up every afternoon. It's not even raining yet, and we have a warning out for flash floods. we are to get INCHES in the next 24 hours. What is going on with our weather?

got a ride in this morning. I suspected he would be a bit sore, and I think he was, but better to work to kinks out. Also wanted a nice quiet ride before the rain hits! :cowboy:

Ellen, I am very happy to hear you went to the doc. Wishing you happiness.:wink:

I have lots to read yet....but i am to be reading stuff for school.....:icon_rolleyes: Just can't seem to dig in....I prefer my trail riding books! LOL


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71;7643218
WElLL....obviously I wasn't ready for THAT at ALL! I was kicked forward said:


> Nickers
> 
> I missed this when I read. I going to have to slow down and r e a d:icon_rolleyes: I am so glad you didn't get hurt. I have had people come up on my horse's rump and make him nervous. Very rude of other riders to do that. Again, just glad you are ok


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

I am so happy about your MIL. Yes He is an awesome God. For sure!


----------



## Roadyy

A little more detail.

They first found a spot in her lung back in December of 2013 while she was being treated for pneumonia and called it Staff and was approximately 1 cm. This past January she went back in for another bout of pneumonia and a new scan found it to have multiplied and grown. They averaged in size from 9-11 cm. So in thirteen months it multiplied and grew up to 11 cm. Since January and her starting the treatment in March( 4 months ago) they have are only up to 2 cm larger and averaging from 11-14 cm. If God can use this treatment to reduce the rate of growth by at least half in only 4 months time I can only imagine what the next year has in store.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone,
NICKERMAKER - I loved reading your ride narrative and seeing the pics. I have to say you all that live and ride in "snake country" are a lot tougher than I will ever be. 
Rattle snakes, water moccasins - you are all fearless! Is it always on your mind? When you move hay, rocks, pick-anything up, are you always looking for snakes? E-gads, I have the heebie-jeebies just thinking about it. :-(

Hot here, triple digits and no relief in sight. High risk with this kind of weather for forest fires.

I hope everyone had a great day, I just love this forum - everyone is so kind and supportive, what a nice place to be. My bruises are adding a lovely shade of green to the black and blue areas - my forearms still look like hamburger but I'm getting better.....drat that horse! Good evening all.


----------



## Roadyy

Got a couple of videos from today's ride just for two of our thread members.

Here is the first one.









Here is the second one






Then a couple of pics as well. Amber and I will be riding out with Rob and his Daughter in the morning about 7am.

I got 3.74 miles this evening.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Vegetables are growing, especially corn this evening.

I have been out of touch lately. Last 3 weeks at work has been stressful.

Used two vacation days this Thursday and Friday.
Didn't go to camp since every night the heavens have opened up.
In a dream last night I was told to build an ark.
Something about cubits and lots of rain.
Oh well!

NM: Welcome to my world of riding with all sorts.
Sometimes my horse is the bad one on these rides.

During my little vacation I have cleaned gutters, pressure washed deck and had the burn barrel going for three days now.
Major cleanup around my way.
Tomorrow off to camp but without horses due to the story of the ark.

Roadyy: My mum will be with us in the next two weeks.
Getting things ready around here for that but it has been slow going.

I have not been riding for two weeks and it sucks.
This time of year is usually great but record rains are not helping.
Supposed to rain a lot tomorrow for us east coast people.

Good Night All:


----------



## Roadyy

It is scattered storms around here this morning. We are heading up to the horses and hoping it passes quickly so we can ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Have fun today Roaddy! What kind of horse is LM? is that his normal walk? That is how fast Jay walks with a group....when by himself...it's s l o w. So I am not used to that fast walk! 

MR, SO great to hear from you!! I know...this summer's weather IS terrible. Sorry you haven't been out much. I know how long you waited this winter.  

I thought of you MR when Jay was so jiggy. LOL i didn't mind it too bad, but by afternoon when he started up again after lunch my body had had enough. Obviourly he did settle and walk or I wouldn't have gotten the pictures. 

Come to find out others were having some issues too...but I was in the front, so i didn't konw about them until we all swithced placed b/c of a downed tree. BUT I at leasst asked a guy if it was OK to ride up the side of him, and he said no, and I was OK with that. 

Like when I rode bicycles, it's just common courtesy to tell people you are stopping, coming up behind etc.

I am going to work on 'city slickering' Jay tho, so if I do hang off his neck again he 'hopefully' wont move. I have a Clinton Anderson book that talks about that. (i don't like CA's show, but i sure like his books. I just bought a trail one of his. Will let you know how it is.)

TOPPER, I have got to get back and see what happened to you!!! Glad to hear you are OK!! I never really thought twice about the rattlesnakes. I think the horses would alert us. The men were careful when they cut trees. If I need wood from the wood pile, I will bang on it prior to taking some pieces to scare them away! LOL


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Thank you for my ride on Little Man. Now that's the speed I like. Slow and relaxing. Good for sight seeing on the trails. Thank you. Hope you have a great time on your ride today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

When by himself he moves out about 4 mph. With a group he slows to about 3.3. That fast video was us trotting and my stirrups too short causing me not to sit it very well.
I took the saddle home and adjusted length as well as soaked and turned the fenders at the stirrups. They should feel much better today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: hope you get a ride in today, lots of rain/thunderstoms in the forecast today here. Going to be inside chores today. 

Would like to see a little longer video! 

So happy to hear your MIL is doing so well!!! :loveshower::loveshower:

*MR*: I need all that stuff done at the house too, it you're bored, come on down :wink:

No-one here is at the campgrounds unless they bring the horses, except for the tent group with their Subaru's and bicycles. Very cool that y'all get together even without the horses! 

*Nicker*: fabulous ride, except of course for the "21" debacle. Good to hear you were not hurt, and the hip is still intact. 

The pictures are just beautiful, and Jay looks wonderful. 

I don't do too well in large groups like that, don't know if it's me or the horse, but pretty sure it's me.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone! It is party day here today! I just stealing away a little quiet time early in the morning before our houseguest so wake up. It is a beautiful day here today but going to be HOT! We are in the midst of a heat wave and drought, so hot, sunny and dry!

Got a call from my hay guy and he has no hay this year:-(. The price of beef is way up so all the farmers are feeding and saving for their their cows. That topped with no pasture this summer is putting a lot of stress on the hay supply. Luckily I have over 100 bales left from winter that will get me through to summer, but I need hay for winter! 
I ordered two totes of hay cubes that I will pick up next week and stockpile. I also spoke to a neighbouring farmer that has a decent field very close by and I'm on his list for 20 rounds IF. he has them. I also have a friend who still has 300 bales from last year and who knows how much this year. If it is good enough to feed the horses, she said I can take it. They are on holidays for 2 weeks so I'll go see when they get back. Hopefully they can put up some fresh hay this summer too, but I don't know how their field is doing. It is close to a small lake, so it might be less dry than elsewhere. Anyways, it is a worry, and hay is going to be scarce and expensive this year. 
In the meantime, I am using temporary fencing to force my horses to eat whatever grass we have on the property. Hopefully we will see some good rains in July, but we've had only 2mm in June and the monthly average for June is almost 100 mm. June is also the biggest growing month for hay and grass. If we continue with the dry and the heat, there will be very little to cut. Praying for rain!!!

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Up and at 'em to get ready for the PARTY!


----------



## Koolio

Roaddy -I am so happy to hear your MIL is improving! Good news! Love the videos of Little Man. That clip clop of hooves just lulls me to s happy place.

MR - glad to see you back around. You can send us some of your wet!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Bad day at work yesterday, challenging patients, except for one perfectly normal one. Add in the short staffing problem, and it turns into a really bad day. 

To top it off, two of the staff start going after another one verbally harrassing her. Apparently they are perfect and the rest of us are just stupid idiots that can't do anything right. 

So no-one was getting anything done, and i had to tell them to quit picking on her. Jeez, they are not helping by verbally attacking her!! 

These two I think are trouble makers, I don't care how good of a nurse you are, that was very unprofessional behavior on their part. So glad I don't have to deal with them anymore except at shift change.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, enjoy the party!! Will do a rain dance for you on Monday, don't want to drown out the party...

Your earlier post on the training was exactly what I was thinking. Everyone and anyone is a trainer now. 

Had a friend like that. She watched all those experts of TV train the horses and ride them with really loose reins. So, she would always want to come over to watch me ride. Suddenly, she is giving me all kinds of advice, based on what she'd seen on tv. 

I let her ride one of my horses, and she absolutely refuses to listen to any of my instructions when riding him. She defiantly states: If i'm going to ride your horse for you, I'm going to do it MY WAY. So I walked away from the arena and sat on a bench with my mouth shut. 

I watched her keep trotting in big circles, leaning too far forward, posting really heavily on his back with reins flopping. I saw the horse keep moving the circles towards the opening to the barn (no fence around arena). 

As she keeps pounding on his back, I watch as he starts ringing his tail. I keep my mouth shut. 

Then I watch as this horse, who has never bucked (to my knowledge) finally has enough and kicks out a bit (NOT BIG) in the back. 

She immediately goes off over his shoulder, and since by now he has moved the circle to the edge of the grass, she lands on the harder grassy area instead of the arena. 

One broken clavicle later, she still has no idea how she caused that problem. She has never gotten on a horse since, and this happened spring 2009. For about a year she continued to come watch me ride, and tell me how I was doing everything wrong. 

I continued to keep my mouth shut, but I quit inviting her out. 

Those Clinicians are putting on a show, and don't film the hours and hours someone puts into riding time afterwards. No horse is "broke" in 2 hours. 

Personally, I think some of these horses "trained" by newbies with a book and a TV show mess up the horses worse than anything.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, Have fun today! Worry about hay on Monday.

*Anita*, I absolutely agree! While those shows and DVD's can have some helpful ideas, many people don't realize that only 30 or so minutes were filmed after hours and hours and hours of prep work.


----------



## Celeste

Those shows that claim to take an unhandled horse and have him doing a slow collected lope complete with flying changes, all on a loose rein, and claim it only took an hour to achieve that level of training --- they annoy me to no end.


----------



## Happy Place

I just read about a Gozillion posts. You all know how it is 

Roadyyy- So glad your MIL is responding to treatment. God is surely good!

Blue- I did like my tractor lesson. Now I REALLY want one.

NM- What a ride! You are a cowgirl now! Sounds like a terrific time. I've ridden in huge groups a couple times. Both were fox hunting. Imagine 20-30 of your closest friends all cater/galloping over fences and trotting through bushy trails all to the songs of the hounds. LOL Lots of fun but it was too scary for me. I quickly dropped to the back and rode with the "gate crowd".

Ellen- I can't imagine riding a perch or a Clydesdale. I have not seen one yet with a smooth gait. Have you looked at Hafflingers? I'd love one of those or an Icelandic. The therapy place that I volunteered at last year has 2 Hafflingers that are just princes! I love the short and stout ones!

Celeste- omg I just have hugs for you and your family.

Yesterday was very interesting. I got a text from the head secretary at the school I first started subbing at this year. She let me know that a job is open and she recommended me to the board office already. The principal called me to see if I was still available. It's full time permanent. I haven't signed my contract yet, so I said I would really like to come in and talk to him. This district pays better, the school is newer and beautiful and I LOVE the staff. The job was posted online yesterday so I made my application. I suspect I will get called in very soon. :dance-smiley05: 

It's been raining since early this am. I wish I could send some of it to Ellen and Tracy. The farmers are having a tough time baling hay. It's just too wet. I did see that my farmer got one baled and he was still putting the bales up in his quanset hut at 9:30 last night.


----------



## Ibriding

*Roadyy * I hope your MIL continues to improve! What great news!

*Topper* We must be in the same area. We're hitting triple-digits today and tomorrow. Next week is a little cooler, but not much. I'm hoping to hit some trails tomorrow evening, it should be cooler up the mountain. 

*Anita* Mean co-workers suck! I completely understand the frustrations with people thinking they know everything because they watch TV. I'm a dog trainer and run into that problem all the time. Many times their _knowledge_ causes more harm than good. 

Congrats *Happy Place*! What a great opportunity for you!

I'm taking it easy today and watching some World Cup Soccer this afternoon. I just wish I had air conditioning. Blech!


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP what FABULOUS news!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

The great thing is you already love working there and the staff is great. :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

PS - these emoticons are so fun:wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, so many posts.. I know I will miss stuff.

*Topper*: so sorry to hear about your meeting with the ground, but very glad you are ok and found another place for that horse to be.

*Rick*: woohoo for the news about your MIL! :loveshower: hope you are getting some saddle time this weekend.

*AA*: coworker drama is miserable.. good for you for standing up and telling them to shut up. i wish i could do that were i work, but its often my supervisor who is the issue. 

*Koolio*: hope you are enjoying your party!

*HP*: job sounds fantastic.. fingers crossed!!



Celeste said:


> Those shows that claim to take an unhandled horse and have him doing a slow collected lope complete with flying changes, all on a loose rein, and claim it only took an hour to achieve that level of training --- they annoy me to no end.


And its not just the tv shows. A Big Name Trainer in the "natural horsemanship" world put on a one-day clinic at a farm I used to work at a million years ago. He used our farm horses in all his demonstrations. I walked around with one of his minions and described the various horses and they picked what they wanted they day before. I got a list with the names of the picked horses and was told to have them up in stalls and available at such-and-such times the day of. Ok, seemed reasonable enough.

Well wasn't I surprised when a 6 year old, mellow mare (one who I routinely road around bareback in a halter, and who the owner's grandkids rode when visiting) was announced as an 'untouched 3 year old.' I was horrified and at first thought I had made a mistake somehow, but the minion who had been following me around the whole morning was quick to assure me that was exactly the right horse.. and then to tell me that causing a fuss would not be "a smart decision." This Big Name Fraud of course magically had the mare going under saddle in_ only 30 minutes_, to the amazement of those attending. Little did any of them know they could have saved 29 minutes and just walked her to the edge of the round pen and climbed on bareback from the start!! :evil:  

That certainly has made me wonder about any clinician I have seen since. 

:think: :think: :think: :think:


The rain that everyone else needs so badly is here instead. It started raining about 7am and hasn't stopped since. We are supposed to get just under 3 inches of rain. The temp is hanging in the upper 50s and with the raging wind, the real feel is low 40s.. just crazy when it was in the 90s a few days ago! If it wasn't so cool, it would feel like being in a hurricane. As saturated as our ground is, hoping the trees stay upright.

Of course yesterday was lovely, as I had to work! Got home in time to start packing, knowing today would be a washout. 

The ditch lilies are doing really well. *ellen,* I think of you every time I see them:




















Sonnet is so very insulted that she isn't able to get over there to eat them. I keep telling her that lilies are toxic to cats, but apparently they sing her a siren song!











And then just to give everyone a chuckle.. the infamous lump and the whole 4 plants (out of 83 holes dug) that have so far appeared:











We leave tomorrow for a week in Maine. Not sure what kind of internet access I will have, if any. Can't imagine how many pages I will have to catch up on if I am not able to read for a week! :eek_color::dance-smiley05:


----------



## Happy Place

Phantom, we have the same conditions here. It hasn't stopped raining all day. We were supposed to go to a graduation party outdoors but it was a rain out. It's super windy too. I wonder how I will get the horses fed. Will they be convinced to leave shelter to come eat? Probably. They love their feed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep, we are getting the rain too. 

The good part of that is we just graveled the muddy paddock area at the barn. Ahhh, it was nice to go and not get my boots sucked off.

All this rain also got me in the mood to dig through a closet and do some deep cleaning. I found some old photos. What a hoot! I"ll share some when on the laptop! 

HP, congratulations! You must be VERY good at your job. Holy cow!

I too was to go to a grad party today to, but I decided I wasn't driving 2 hours each way in this torrential rain. My sister called and said good decision

Koolio, how did the party go?

Roaddy, ride time in?

TOPPER, can't find what happened to you....glad you are OK tho!

PH, gosh, that story about the 'expert' really makes a person wonder! WOW! Shouldn't be surprised as the older I get the more I find people to be totally phony....but geez, you trust that 'experts' at what they say. So sad.  For those of us that want to learn, that is terrible.

I am also realiziing that although you may be good at one disipline....doesn't make you an expert in all things. Meaning....I think I could still go into a show ring and do well....but this whole trail riding thing is a whole different monster. I mean, good horsemanship is good horsmanship, and I think my family gave me a solid foundation, but there is still a lot to learn!


----------



## Celeste

Definition of expert: someone that travels more than 30 miles, carries a briefcase, and makes big claims.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

No rain. Just a sprinkle. It's just not going to be a good garden year around here this year. Oh well, got to have the bad to really appreciate the good.

HP I think the Haflingers are cute. I was at Land Between the Lake in KY some years back and saw a team of them pulling a wagon. Thought they were really pretty little drafts. Thanx for wanting to send the rain. Wish you could, but at least I won't be working myself to death canning.

PH13 The lilies look really good. As a matter of fact, the whole flower bed looks really nice. I think you did a really good job on it. I need to take some lessons from you. I have some new buds coming up on my lilies. Can't wait to see what they look like. I think they are a bright yellow.

Hope you have a good trip. Maybe, when you get back the rest of those 83 bulbs will be coming up.

Well hope everyone has a good evening. Talk at cha tomorrow.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

I just got back from feeding. They bought a different brand AGAIN! It's still Sr. Feed but smells way different than the other 2 brands. This one is Safe Choice. I don't understand why she keeps switching brands. It's not a sale price thing. She said she asked the clerk and the clerk feeds safe choice and her horses do good. Hmmf. Makes me crazy. I couldn't see the analysis on the safe choice bag. I need to look it up. I explained the whole delicate stomach/colic thing to her (and she is a nurse). She is just stuck on the fact that "all the horses are over 8 yrs old so Sr. feed is good for all of them." I was feeding the other 2 a small amt of sweet feed just to keep them happy. Now she wants me to feed them all Sr. Feed. Waste of money if you ask me, but hey, it's their horses.

Now that Nike has gained a decent amt of weight. DH thinks exercise is more important than feed, even though he concedes that Nike still needs his feed. I told him how difficult it is to exercise without a round pen. He believes that he can successfully keep Buster out of the broken round pen, while lunging Nike. 1) He has never lunged a horse. 2) We don't even know if Nike knows how to lunge yet. Stay tuned. If he attempts it, I will be video taping :rofl:.

DH also believes that Nike should be walked on the lunge line for a while (days? a week?) before he is asked to trot because he has not had exercise in so long. I say walk with short intervals of trotting and build up from there. Also, if we lunge after dinner, should we wait 30 min (since it won't be hard work) or longer? He is eating 3 1/2 lbs of pellets w/ oil and weight booster supplement. Did I mention that DH hasn't ridden since he was in jr high and only trail riding with a school club? He did however stay at a Holiday Inn express!!! LOL


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I am definitely going to learn to can and next season husband and I are putting in a garden. Just a small starter to learn on then go from there.

*Happy*, I want to see that video!


----------



## SueC

Hello all, just briefly checking in to say hi after two night shifts this weekend, and helping organise a birthday party for the young lady with CP. We made a framed collage for her of the best photos we got of her with our horses and donkeys, and generally out and about, and it was very well received! 

Husband has been suffering with a cold all weekend and will have to take sick leave tomorrow, so I plan on showering him with TLC and plying him with treats, in between my chores.

Will have to catch up on the reading! 

Have a great week everybody! :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

More thinking on the 'expert' thing. I have read in my books about jigging and trail anxiety (i.e. horse being left behind and feeling anxious, or lead horse goes around a shrub and following horse feels anxious) and then started reading online too. Trying to stay on sites like Horse & Rider, etc.

Ya know.....there really isn't a solid answer! Everyone gives a different 'remedy'. :icon_rolleyes:

I think, i am going to use my own judgement on trying to fix these two things. 1. I think we were getting there at the very end of Wed. trail ride. I would make him half halt and when he started walking I would give him lots of slack in the reins. After about the 10th time....:icon_rolleyes:......he finally walked the rest of the way home.

For the seperation anxiety, i think I will start at home and with Rainn. jay leaves the barn just fine, but being LEFT at the barn (i.e. Rainn being taken for a short walk.) he starts calling out to her.

I think I will start taking her out more, then we can start taking them out on walks and have her hide behind a tree while he munches grass (calming) and build from there. They are my horses, I should know them best. :wink:

I am kicking myself that i didnt' have M practice leaving when we rode the other day.

I think both the jigging and the anxiety are definitely related, as when we ride solo, he doens't do any of that!


Speaking of anxiety.....I don't suppose it's a good sign when I already have some in regards to this upcoming Tuesday. The ladies and i scheduled a ride a LONG time ago. I don't think I want to go. I don't trust their non-trail horses. As much as I need to work on riding with other hroses.....I am so not comfortable riding with them. I need an excuse.....or maybe it will rain! 

AA, work drama stinks!

HP, all I can say is....Good luck with that!


----------



## tjtalon

"Speaking of anxiety.....I don't suppose it's a good sign when I already have some in regards to this upcoming Tuesday. The ladies and I scheduled a ride a LONG time ago. I don't think I want to go. I don't trust their non-trail horses. As much as I need to work on riding with other hroses.....I am so not comfortable riding with them. I need an excuse.....or maybe it will rain!" I'd say just don't go, Nicker; your gut feelings haven't steered you wrong before (& if you're not comfortable, Jay won't be, right?) As for an excuse...hmmm...."Jay's feeling a little off, think I'll keep him home & keep an eye on him"... You don't owe an explanation, 'tho, really...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, the jigging is hard because could be different causes at different times. 

At the begining of the ride, I think of it more as nervous energy and they need to sort of be reminded to ease up. Later on in the ride, I think it is more from separation, and that is when the changing up positions helps. 

Horse can bond (make friends) with other horses very quickly! Chivas is really bad about it. Rode one time with a small family group and they had a young, but tall horse with them. After only a short time riding right behind that horse, Chivas started jumping at all sorts of things. Had to move Dreamer between them. 

Agree with TJ, don't really need an excuse, but I'm sure you can come up with plenty of them!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have a great time on your trip Phantom!!! :wave:

We all will write 10 pages a day each, so you have plenty to read when you get back :twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker, the jigging is hard because could be different causes at different times.
> 
> At the begining of the ride, I think of it more as nervous energy and they need to sort of be reminded to ease up. Later on in the ride, I think it is more from separation, and that is when the changing up positions helps.
> 
> Horse can bond (make friends) with other horses very quickly! Chivas is really bad about it. Rode one time with a small family group and they had a young, but tall horse with them. After only a short time riding right behind that horse, Chivas started jumping at all sorts of things. Had to move Dreamer between them.
> 
> Agree with TJ, don't really need an excuse, but I'm sure you can come up with plenty of them!


I agree with the different causes. I do believe at the beginning of the ride he is full of nervous energy, cause he eventually (it seems like a long time, maybe 15-20 minutes) he jigged. 


Then it seemed mostly it was when he was in the middle or back of the pack, which to me is a herd dynamic thing. He seemed to jig less when close to the front. I also wondered if he jigged more when someone was on him butt....but I can't be sure as I wasn't looking behind me all the time....

It's hard to figure it all out, as there was so much going on all day; navigating the trail, holding on so i didn't fall off again LOL, looking at scenery.....it all went so fast!

I certainly pushed him by putting him in such a large group, that is for sure! Honestly, for his first BIG ride, he did well...never missed a step......just my nature to 'figure out' how to fix this....I am such a fixer.....:icon_rolleyes: Not always a good thing, cause then I miss out on 'fun' things by being so fixated on 'fixing'. 

Hoping tomorrow to ride, just he and I and enjoy! :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Least we not forget...I am probably a wee bit of the problem. Although I try very hard NOT to be nervous, I hate to admit it....but i think I am a naturally nervous person (my dang parents).:???: I have come a LONG way over the years, and as much as I don't 'feel' nervous, I suspect I was a bit that day.

I did notice, if I concentrated on my breathing, and I breathed real deep as she jigged, he relaxed more. It was so noticeable, that I NOTICED! LOL That says something right there....doens't it?


----------



## SueC

Just do a Zen meditation course, NM71, and then practice on horseback! 

But yeah, calm and happy vibes from us get the best results. Nervous gets picked up by the horse, who thinks if you're nervous, there has to be danger around. Bit of a Catch-22. It took me years not to hyperventillate at the mere thought of big trucks when I was on trails, after experiencing an awful group bolt when I was 10:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/worst-spook-585921/page2/#post7522354

If anyone here has any good spooking / bolting stories, this thread has remained free of carnivorous grasshoppers!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Everyone,

Went for an interesting ride today. Just around the farm, but it's about 5km all together. Started off pretty well, Boston was happy, we had a couple of good sections of trot, I even started to get the timing of the rising trot! Then we came across a herd of cows...and things started going wrong.

We had our first proper spook and hissy fit! Apparently cows are evil and will eat unsuspecting horses! Boston did a full on all four feet sideways jump, then spun around and tried to run off. I stayed on, and we did a few tight circles to get him under control, then when I asked him to go forward, he put his head down and started to hump up like he was going to buck! More tight circles and then he settled down a bit and we kept going, but he was really anxious, so I picked a time when he was doing ok and hopped off for a bit. I think we both needed to let the adrenaline settle a bit. 

Got back on later and rode home. Really thought we were past all this stuff. It's not like he hasn't seen a cow before, I mean he shares a paddock with two! I feel really discouraged. Maybe I'm not ready to be going out for a trail ride next week. Or maybe Boston isn't. I think I will let the friends I plan on riding with know what happened today and ask their opinion...sorry, this has rocked my confidence a bit.


----------



## SueC

Hmm yes, cows! My horse thought they were evil aliens until he learnt he could chase them and they'd run away! 






Doesn't your horse have exposure to cows at home? Turning him out in a proper cow paddock should help desensitise him without you having to go through that just when riding...


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Have a great time on your trip Phantom!!! :wave:
> 
> We all will write 10 pages a day each, so you have plenty to read when you get back :twisted:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :dance-smiley05:


----------



## SueC

Just as a PS to Vicki, a herd of cows is a different proposition to one or two. And, once my horse was used to Angus, he got suspicious all over again with Friesians - their colouring was new to him. We bought Friesian weanlings and they grew up alongside the horses, and this fixed the black-and-white-monsters-phobia...

Always good if they can desensitise in their own time! 

PPS: You should have seen my horse the first time he saw an Appaloosa! :rofl: Now my husband wants to hire a camel just to freak him out! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Hello Ellen!  Hope you're eating lots of nice steaks and delicious home-grown vegies and frequently hanging out with nice non-cyberpeople! Thinking of you!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Didn't get any rain from this front that went thru, but the temps and humidity are at very pleasant levels. 

Blue Canning home grown veggies can be very rewarding. I got my info when I started canning from the county extension office. Take a box because they usually have tons of info. I use the same bound book every year since I have to jar my memory _*occasionally*_ lol. My pressure cooker was my mothers. It's probably older than me. Both me and it are antiques.

HP I really like Safe Choice. It has worked well for the horses I have had. I am like you about changing feed brands all the time. I have always understood that because the horses hindgut is so sensitive that consistency is the best policy. 

Sue Hope DH gets to feeling better. Sounds like he has a wonderful nurse.

VickiRose About them monster cows, I will bet that is what horses do when they are standing around together resting. Telling scary monster cow stories. It's those cows you least expect. Something like the night of the living dead cows:icon_rolleyes: Wow, I would have never ridden that full sideways spook. That's the video that keeps playing in my head when I'm getting on any horse.

Sue The evil alien cows are not so scary when they run, huh! I once saw a video where the trainer was working with a horse that was very fearful when approaching cows. He had to ride thru some spooks but when he got the horse close to the cows, he just kept riding in closer until they started moving away from him. Once he got to that point, the horse had an about face revelation regarding cows. I guess going thru that ritual enough would be what one would need to do to desensitize the horse totally.

Time to go feed the girls and look at my poor garden. Hope everyone has a good day. Adios!

God bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, don't over think the whole jigging thing. Go with your gut. If you think he's anxious then do something to calm him. Mostly I just ignore it and it goes away. As far as the upcoming ride, if you're not comfortable, then don't go. Simple

*Vicki*, sounds like you did all the right things. A herd of those horse eating monsters is way more overwhelming than the 2 subdued ones at home. Give it another try when you're up to it.

Worst spook. Many years ago I had a little Mexican cow pony. Tough little guy. After getting some weight on him he was a joy to ride. One day I was riding through a rural neighborhood to get back home after a long desert ride. Just moseying down the road. A big garbage collection truck was coming up the road at us. Cow pony stopped dead in his tracks and wouldn't move. The driver was really considerate and stopped to give my horse time to think. When the horse relaxed and we started walking forward he realized it was just a truck and trucks don't eat horses. All was fine and the driver moved forward going about his job. We were just past it when that hydraulic arm came out to pick up a dumpster! My horse went straight up in the air and started paddling! When we finally came down we were in the middle of a young mesquite tree and went crashing through the other side as the arm continued to "eat" the dumpster and then spit it out again. I can't believe I stayed in the saddle. My horse finally calmed down when we made it down the road and the truck moved away in the opposite direction. Whew!


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I promise I'm not laughing but mesquite are a cactus aren't they...kinda prickly? 

Ellen, you'd have been fine. If I can stay on, anyone can! Probably helps that I ride in a halfbreed saddle, helps enormously to stay in the saddle!

Sue, I try not to encourage cow chasing because they have to share a paddock with the two old cows. The poor things can't actually run, one struggles to walk, so really don't want Boston to chase them. But if I can get a cooperative kangaroo or emu, I plan on using that technique. 

The stupid thing is, he has come across cows before when we were riding, and while he didn't like them, he certainly didn't freak out either.


----------



## Eole

Dawn, say hello to my friend Lysane: she'll be in Maine with her 2 horses, flashy paint Mae and bay arab Buddy. On her own in her new white rig. She's my inspiration in endurance, an amazing lady she is.

HP, congratulations, this says a lot on what a good job you do. Now you have two jobs! Life is good. Funny DH wants to get involved. It's a good thing since you want your horses at home, makes it easier if you both are into it. I agree changing feed isn't so smart, but I think your involvment with their horses triggered something something good with the owners. Changing old ways isn't easy. And 8 yo isn't senior...:icon_rolleyes:

NM, you don't owe the ladies any explanation. But if you do, better say YOU feel off than Jay, just in case someone reports you riding at home on the same day.  And yes, horses feed on our tension and breathing has a tremendous effect.

AA, I find workplace with women is always complicated. They are often mean between themselves, critical, unforgiving. I prefer the guy's way: you say what you have to say and move on. I had to learn to say things "politically correct", I was too harsh and direct in my comments and bruised egos and shook confidences in my early years. 

Vickyrose, you handled that spook very well. Don't be discouraged, be pleased with yourself. In my experience, horses are never totally "past stuff", when I think I have something covered, they will keep me humble, everytime. Take it slowly, for your confidence, safety and to keep it fun. 
They usually aren't as spooky in a group, if it is with calm and confident horses. Boston might be braver following buddies. Will it be his first time with other horses? Is it a big ride (many horses, long ride)?

It's pouring rain, I wish I could send you some Koolio. Hay shortage is so stressful. Our farmers struggle making hay because of rain. We got 2 loads of small bales in yesterday. First looked fine, second is brownish, burnt, not so nice. And now they won't bale for another week (rain) and hay will be way too mature (poor nutrition). Maybe we could wait for second cut, but in our climates, second cut isn't always happening. We store all our hay for the year as soon as they start baling. I have admiration for our farmers doing hay, it's an art.

Rode Buttercup yesterday, 6km with long hills. We had a refusal at one puddle, no amount of leg and encouragement worked. Walked around in the bush. Next puddle she went through without fuss, go figure... I tried Eole's Renegade boots at the shortest setting, they fit her but suspect they may twist at speed. Hoping I won't have to buy new boots for her. Also have to solve girth rub.


----------



## SueC

Just wanted to say that those cheating-experts stories were very eye-opening! People seem to have low standards of integrity these days - especially when conducting "business" - this word appears to automatically excuse large lapses in ethical conduct for many people! :evil: I do wish they were exposed.

The trainers I read when I was training my first horse were all old-school, put the time/miles into it type people, plus they espoused kind, patient approaches. None of this ten-second wonder business with smoke and mirrors!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: Holy Moly! That was a big spook  

If I ever see a garbage truck coming towards me, I plan to get off!! 

My horses are pastured near a highway, so they see and hear a lot of noises, big trucks, etc. They never seem to care about that stuff when i am pasture riding, but don't know what would happen out somewhere unfamiliar. 

*VickiRose*: Good riding!! Sounds like you did exactly the right thing. He sure needs to get used to cows, and I always get off and walk a bit if they just are too panicked. I'd rather have a planned dismount instead of an unplanned one!! 

*Ellen*: we didn't get the rain either, but it kept threatening all day long. Now I guess I need to water the garden too. 

Do you know I think of you and your girls every time I make cornbread? Have been feeding some of the leftovers to the birds that live here. 

Been worried about my big Oak tree. It is not looking very good, little bunches of leaves falling off, and big branches comming down every big wind. This is the first year I have ever had a problem like this. Of course some limbs do come down from time to time, but now it is like the tree is dying. 

I wonder if it may be from my lawn men spraying some kind of vegitation killer in the dog pen. It sits under part of the tree. 

They keep coming on days I'm at work, so I had no idea they did that. Never did before because i had a rabbit in there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker: more thoughts on the jigging. When I know I am going on a shorter trail ride, like the 5 mile loop, I usually ride Chivas at a rack around the parking area while everyone else gets ready to go. 

We work on flexion, leg yields, shoulder in, etc. Include some transitions and backing, but no canter. 

Then after we get back, I often do some more "dressage" type work at a walk and rack. Helps to burn off extra energy in both of us, and makes him think. 

Hard to do a lot of that on our narrow trails, but when it widens out onto a road or something, I do some more work like that. Which is why I often get lost, focusing on what we are practicing, and miss where the trail cuts off again. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, it will only be myself and three others. One of my friends is very experienced, and a great horsewoman, she does endurance riding mostly. The other couple have been riding for about two or three years. We are all about the same age group. Then ride I had planned is about 10km, mostly tracks in the bush/forest, one section is a bit overgrown. Boston is not very brave, but his curiosity usually gets him though most situations.

HP, I'm sorry, I forgot to congratulate you on the job, well done!


----------



## VickiRose

AA, I agree, better the planned dismount than the unplanned one!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Just wanted to say that those cheating-experts stories were very eye-opening! People seem to have low standards of integrity these days - especially when conducting "business" - this word appears to automatically excuse large lapses in ethical conduct for many people! :evil: I do wish they were exposed.
> 
> The trainers I read when I was training my first horse were all old-school, put the time/miles into it type people, plus they espoused kind, patient approaches. None of this ten-second wonder business with smoke and mirrors!


Exactly!! 

I was boarding at a barn for a while where a big name QH trainer in the area was working out of. 

First, they kept trying to sell me one of their over-priced walk/jog 2yr old "show" horses. 

Second, I would see clients come and not understand why it was taking so long to train thier own horses, when the ones started by the trainer learned so quick. 

The answer? He wasn't riding their horses except once a week when the client showed up! He told me that no-one rides the horses in training every day, couldn't make money that way. 

So, he would sell their perfectly good older horse for them, at a huge commission, then sell them one of his 2 yr olds instead, again at an inflated price. 

One time a client was there and admired my red horse. He ridiculed me in front of them, indicating I "begged" my horse to be a good boy. Hard to describe, but he was talking in baby talk and stuff. 

So, I continued past him to the pasture, and asked him why he never rode outside of the arena...chicken maybe? They laughed, he turned beet red and said he had show horses, and wasn't scared to ride anywhere. 

I just laughed, and said Dressage horses are show horses too!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> If I ever see a garbage truck coming towards me, I plan to get off!!


That's actually an under-appreciated strategy. People imagine horses will start to do pretend spooks just to get people off their backs. Well, maybe with some people they do - maybe due to saddle/weight/comfort issues that need addressing, or maybe because they have Neanderthals riding them and don't really enjoy their company, or because they're getting hurt with insensitive bit handling (unsteady hands, grabbing, etc). But I've not had any problems with horses being encouraged to pretend-spook by reverting to work on the ground in iffy situations. I do it as a standard procedure. Horses, if they trust you and see you as an ally/protector, tend to calm down when you're on the ground right next to them, and you very much lower the risk to the rider, however seasoned. Eventually horses extend that belief in your magic bogeyman-banishing powers to having you on their back as well.

Harness education, which we did with twenty-odd different horses in our lives, always involved the usual groundwork and lots of long reining first. There was the main handler and the on-call babysitter, who would walk next to the horse / offset in front of the horse if you were, for instance, getting a bogeyman situation long-reining a horse through a bush track. Horses are glad to follow your lead in situations that make them tense, or the lead of an older, experienced horse who is calm and confident (which is how young horses working in teams used to get matched up). It always prevented so much of the trouble that people who just push their horses through these things tend to get - and we ended up with calm, cooperative horses. You go ahead a few times and it's "old hat". 

Same with water crossings (assuming you're wearing gum boots) - walk the horse through, walk it back, get back on, ride it through is usually an effective, fast and drama-free approach. I can do a dozen water crossings over the same stream with a reluctant horse using that method in the time usually taken by a rider who stays on attempts to cajole (or bully) them from their backs to get just one crossing. Horses learn so much by imitation. The more a horse repeats an experience, the less scary it is.

Sometimes I wonder if some of the reluctance to revert to ground work from some quarters is because they find it such hard work to get on or off a horse! :evil:


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, that's ok. You can laugh. I did! The whole thing was so perfectly timed I couldn't have planned it even if I'd tried. A mesquite is actually a tree. Yes, it is very spiny with thorns. Not as many thorns as a palo verde, but still…. ouch! We both had some nice looking scrapes but were actually pretty lucky we weren't impaled.

*Anita*, what type of chemical are they spraying near that oak tree? Can you get one of those tree experts out to look at it? It would be a shame to lose it.

*Sue*, I agree that the "cheating experts" are pretty low. But I also see a huge problem with the "consumer" being so gullible. If people would ask more questions and use COMMON SENSE many of these "experts" would be forced to be more forth coming with the reality of what happened.


----------



## VickiRose

Looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth....


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> That's actually an under-appreciated strategy. People imagine horses will start to do pretend spooks just to get people off their backs. Well, maybe with some people they do - maybe due to saddle/weight/comfort issues that need addressing, or maybe because they have Neanderthals riding them and don't really enjoy their company, or because they're getting hurt with insensitive bit handling (unsteady hands, grabbing, etc). But I've not had any problems with horses being encouraged to pretend-spook by reverting to work on the ground in iffy situations. I do it as a standard procedure. Horses, if they trust you and see you as an ally/protector, tend to calm down when you're on the ground right next to them, and you very much lower the risk to the rider, however seasoned. Eventually horses extend that belief in your magic bogeyman-banishing powers to having you on their back as well.
> 
> Harness education, which we did with twenty-odd different horses in our lives, always involved the usual groundwork and lots of long reining first. There was the main handler and the on-call babysitter, who would walk next to the horse / offset in front of the horse if you were, for instance, getting a bogeyman situation long-reining a horse through a bush track. Horses are glad to follow your lead in situations that make them tense, or the lead of an older, experienced horse who is calm and confident (which is how young horses working in teams used to get matched up). It always prevented so much of the trouble that people who just push their horses through these things tend to get - and we ended up with calm, cooperative horses. You go ahead a few times and it's "old hat".
> 
> Same with water crossings (assuming you're wearing gum boots) - walk the horse through, walk it back, get back on, ride it through is usually an effective, fast and drama-free approach. I can do a dozen water crossings over the same stream with a reluctant horse using that method in the time usually taken by a rider who stays on attempts to cajole (or bully) them from their backs to get just one crossing. Horses learn so much by imitation. The more a horse repeats an experience, the less scary it is.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if some of the reluctance to revert to ground work from some quarters is because they find it such hard work to get on or off a horse! :evil:


Sue, I think this approach is an excellent one for many situations and many horses. However, I also believe that riders need to get to know their horse. They're all different and each one responds differently to different riding and schooling methods. 

My old Bart did best with "boredom". He was so full of self confidence that he was always ready to forge through anything. But on the rare occasion when we came across something that he didn't want to do (bridge crossing a highway, or an underpass….) we'd ride up to it and stand facing it with no pressure to move on. I'd smoke a couple cigs and pretty soon he was so bored and ready to go that he'd just walk across!

However, this didn't involve a giant spook either. I think my point is find what your particular horse responds best to and is most comfortable with and use that to your advantage. Keep it simple. If WE make a big deal out of it, then THEY will too.


----------



## SueC

Yes, *HP*, well done! :cheers: 
Great timing. Horse ownership just around the corner??? :clap:

And *Celeste*, very sorry to hear about that pre-wedding tragedy. :hug:


I love this icon: :smileynotebook: Anyone here actually done that?  Closest I got was having the netbook on the laundry bench while waiting for my water buckets to fill up (because I still don't have a non-leaky hose connection for my twin tub - modern taps don't work with their adaptors).


----------



## ellen hays

AA I have trees here that are loaded with deadwood. It is really dangerous on windy days. I don't know if oak trees just are bad to have limbs die and fall or if something is going on. There are several here that have either died or look like they are in the process of dying. The other day the wind picked up pretty bad and broke a small hickory tree off at the ground. I suspect there are several here like that I need to have taken down. The previous owners burned off the place and I think some of the trees were damaged at their base. I noticed that the one that fell was almost hollow at the base. As far as the guys that are spraying around the tree, I don't know if that much herbicide would be used to leach down into the soil around your tree. I would call them and ask. Not only is the tree valuable because of producing o2, but the shade it provides is valuable. If it dies, you and I both know that how expensive it is to remove a tree. So I would check with them to see if what they are using could be hurting the tree.

This past winter I fed my girls cornbread. I figured that if it was so rib sticking for me then maybe it would put more fat on them. They didn't know what to do with it at first, but it didn't take long. I know the birds really appreciate those homecooked goodies from your kitchen. You sound like you like to spoil the critters around you as bad as I do here:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> Looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth....


VickiRose


*What a cutie! Look at that sweet, innocent look:hug:Who couldn't love that face.*


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Sue, I think this approach is an excellent one for many situations and many horses. However, I also believe that riders need to get to know their horse.


I don't see that as a "however"!  Because of course you have to get to know your horse.




> They're all different and each one responds differently to different riding and schooling methods.


That's right, which is why good radar is essential!




> My old Bart did best with "boredom". He was so full of self confidence that he was always ready to forge through anything. But on the rare occasion when we came across something that he didn't want to do (bridge crossing a highway, or an underpass….) we'd ride up to it and stand facing it with no pressure to move on. I'd smoke a couple cigs and pretty soon he was so bored and ready to go that he'd just walk across!


That reminds me so much of a story from my TR horse training series that I'm sure will make you laugh! TR was asked to "fix" a horse not crossing a bridge. So he rode it out an alternative route, so that the bridge was crossed on the way back home rather than on the way out. As you know, horses deal with these things more easily with the incentive of going home urging them on. So TR waited the horse out, and ended up waiting all night. The horse decided to cross at dawn, and never refused that bridge again. TR says it was the one time in his life he really wished he was a smoker, just for something to do! 

(Of course, I think I would have led that horse across the bridge and back on foot, then crossed it in the saddle, a dozen times by then... :rofl




> However, this didn't involve a giant spook either. I think my point is find what your particular horse responds best to and is most comfortable with and use that to your advantage. Keep it simple. If WE make a big deal out of it, then THEY will too.


I mostly agree with you. But I don't agree that reverting to working on the ground is making a big deal out of something. People usually make a far bigger deal out of things staying in the saddle and pushing at their horses. 

Please notice I also didn't present it as a cure-all, but as an underappreciated strategy!


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> I love this icon: :smileynotebook: Anyone here actually done that? my twin tub - QUOTE]
> 
> No, I probably would drown my laptop:rofl:


----------



## SueC

My favourite new emoticons really are these:

:charge:


:music019:

Sooooo many possible applications! :rofl:

Night all! Zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> SueC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this icon: :smileynotebook: Anyone here actually done that? my twin tub - QUOTE]
> 
> No, I probably would drown my laptop:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> And electrocute myself...read a lot of books while soaking though, mainly while the kids were little...Calgon - take me away!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Happy Place

Worst spook hmmm- I can't really remember a super bad one (lucky me). The horse in my avatar would either spin or jump sideways but always stay stock still after that movement. My coach always laughed and said neither of us would be able to stay in the saddle if he moved after the spook! It was forceful and HUGE! It didn't happen often thank god. Mostly if deer popped onto the trail.

SueC- I learned to ride at an old school riding school like yours! Helmet and all LOL. I think I rode for 3 years before I was allowed to take a jumping class. We all learned turn on the forehand, volte, turn on the haunches, figure eights, backing and sidepass. First we would do it one at a time, then as we got more advanced they would just call out "Volte" and we would all execute a small perfect circle, then keep on riding. We also learned how to pass someone and announce it before we did in a polite tone. I see kids now pushed into the show ring to jump as soon as they master a basic canter. Forget any more complicated subtle maneuvers!

As for that job, I don't have it yet. All I got was a heads up from the main secretary and a call from the Principal to see if I was available and interested. I still have to wait for an interview and jump through those hoops. I feel pretty confident though. They are loosing their head counselor and the other one just finished her second year and doesn't like it! They need someone who can handle things without a lead. I know I can do that. Yesterday I did a side by side comparison of salary scales, driving distance, health care benefits and duties of the job. This new opportunity is the winner hands down. The rest will be questions I ask during the interview about stability of the school finances, what happens if a teacher is laid off from another department (like math or English) and who is also a certified counselor. Could that person boot me to stay employed? These are things I need to know. Once I settle in, I plan to stay until retirement. With it being so close to the end of June and admin taking July off, I am afraid they will make me cool my heels until August! :icon_rolleyes:

My sister lost power today and she was having a birthday party for her partner. Now I am free all day and can take DH up on his offer to fix the round pen (or show me how he can work a horse, either would be great fun LOL).

NK- NO excuses needed, just tell them you can't make it for the ride, so sorry!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue*, I will admit, it is easy to get off, not so easy to get back on anymore. Have looked at many gimmicks sold online to help mount, but haven't seen anything that I think would work and is practical to carry along. 

Maybe i can convince someone to put big benches along the trails every mile...that would help!! 

Anyway, i have tried to ride though things i would have gotten off for in the past just because of the difficulty getting back on. 

*Blue*: So like the "be bored and wait it out method" used this to great effect with a barrel horse I wanted to use for trails. 

He only had one speed, RUN, RUN FAST. So I would lead him down the road to a friend's house, get on and sit and chat with her making him stand. Get back off, walk home. 

Did that a couple days, then started sitting on him and having him walk down the road for our daily chat. 

Did that for a week, and had a different horse. I think he rather liked walking and standing. 

Next step was learning trot, which we did in a round pen so I could keep him from taking off. 

Basically what i did was slow him down, then work him back up through all three gaits. He discovered he really liked a calmer pace. Turned into the best horse! I could put little bitty kids on him, and he would just amble along. 

Ask for more, and he would give it to you. My kids rode him on trails, showed him in western and jumping, everything except barrels! 

I tried one time to run him on the barrels pattern, and oh boy!! He kept trying to turn back to the gate, and refused to go faster than a trot when I finally convinced him he had to go. So funny, but I didn't make him do it again. 

Gotta run now, y'all have a great day, or good sleep for our friends on the other side.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*, I've done my part for today, are you still readin EVERYTHING? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Freebird

Hi all -

It's been a busy weekend. Just wanted to check in & say I didn't wreck riding -- because we didn't ride. Don't worry about not hearing from me, just no time to sit down in front of the screen. :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

*Sue*, that story did make me laugh! There have been times when I wished I still smoked. We all know that saying, be prepared for it to take hours.

I prefer to ground work my horses at home. When I'm out on our trails it's not always a good place to dismount and do ground work. Many of our trails (not all) are extremely rocky and mountainous. And besides, I like teaching my horses to think and learn while I'm in the saddle.

All that said, there are times when dismounting and working through a problem is appropriate.


----------



## Blue

*Freebird*, I know what you mean!

*Anita*, that's a great story!

This thread is really active today, but I'm not getting anything done while trying to keep up. Husband is coming home today and someone coming to look at the jeep we have for sale this afternoon, so I really need to get going!

Have a great day everyone!:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Great conversations everyone! 

BLUE, yes, I am making a big deal about the jigging....:icon_rolleyes: I will try to put it on the back burner. I am probalby makeing it worse b/c I fret and over think. Then I read stuff on the internet by EXPERTS that say....OH MY don't let your horse jig! 

LIke my farrier and I have talked about....STOP reading the internet! It will only freak you out! :rofl:

Did take Rainn for a walk. Good for her, me and Jay! Will try to do it again tonight. I think if I can get her out once or twice a day, he will acclimate to being left behind for a while.

Are any of you LIKE your horse? I certainly think I am like Jay. I like to trek out on my own. It's nothing for me to jump in a car, head to the city and check out new places. Or, I love to travel, and I am very comforable traveling alone to new cities and places. or hike new places with the dog and no one around.

Now....being left alone....i tend to fret. Often I am the last one at work. I am not afraid of being in the building alone, but for some reason, if I get very anxious knowing or thinking I am going to be the last out of the building. I have been known to go to other sections of the building to see if others are still there. That tends to calm me knowing someone is still there.

Isn't that the weirdest thing? I am OK to go to the school on a Saturday and lock myself in for several hours, but the thought of being LEFT.....bothers me.

I'll blaim my parents for that one too! LOL Soemthing in my life made me wierd about being left behind. :think: Yet, like Jay, I am very comfortable venturing out alone....it might be something about 'being in control?" Weird!


----------



## Celeste

This has not ended up being a good week for my family. I just got word that my mother passed away this morning.


----------



## Topper

Bittersweet morning here. Barstow was picked up and is headed for a return to his comfort and expertise. I've never sold a horse before. Horses that come here stay forever ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, Celeste, I am so very sorry. :hug: May she rest in peace with your father.


----------



## Roadyy

My cousin with cf passed away last night. So I know the place you are Celeste.

May they be renewed with a new perfect body in heaven as they wait for the new earth.

Just popping in for a quick visit and will go read back a few pages now.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm so sorry Celeste....


----------



## Topper

Celeste,I am so very sorry for you and your family
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

I am so sorry. I know this won't be easy for you. My prayers are with you. May God give you peace. I am so sorry.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

I am sorry for your loss. You are right, they are in a very wonderful place with the Good Shepherd. I know it is hard on the ones remaining. Peace be with you also.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, my thoughts go out to you and your family as well. So sorry. Your cousin is now at peace.


----------



## NickerMaker71

On a lighter note.....I am not exactly sure why.....but I have more hair products than Rite Aid! Why does anyone need so much stuff? :icon_rolleyes: It's still raiining, so I am cleaning out cupboards. OH MY! :rofl: We have so much sh*t!!!!!


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, I'm very sorry to hear of your mother. There's no words to console you, I know. Big hug.

*Roadyy*, so sorry to hear of your loss as well. May peace find your family.

*Topper*, good for you for doing well by Barstow. All animals need to be comfortable in their niche.

*Nicker*, I'm pretty sure that I actually have more hair products that Costco. I buy something to try, don't like it, but don't want to throw it away because I paid good money for it! (sigh) Also, just wanted to say. Thinking. Don't do it. Gets us in trouble every time and only complicates what we actually already know how to do.:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can I double LIKE that BLUE! :biglaugh::biglaugh:

NO more thinking...just DO! 

Ugh....just looked out, it's pouring! My head has been in the closet.....found THREE sets of hot rollers. REALLY?mg:


----------



## Blue

I only have 2 sets of hot rollers!:clap: But a kazillion bottles of shampoos, rinses, conditioners, smoothers, puffers, volumizers, blah, blah, blah. I should give them to my daughter. She's good at throwing things away.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste I am so sorry. I'm glad you got to see her before she went. Hugs to you. 

Roadyy your cousin is now free of the ugly bonds of CF. I know you hurt. You and your family are in my prayers.

NM- I hate being the last one in the building! 3 sets of rollers? LOL

Today I got some gardening done. Weeding really.
I moved some irises from the front to my biggest weed patch err garden! There are a bazillion rocks about half the size of my fist, old landscape cloth under the rocks and posion ivy everywhere. I'm hoping that I washed off all the PI . We shall see.


----------



## corgi

Celeste, I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and I am also sending you a hug. 

Rick, sorry to hear about your uncle as well. 

I am back from vacation. We got back on Friday and had rain all day yesterday. We finally got to see the horses today. It is a gorgeous day...low humidity and sunshine with temps in the high 70's and low 80's.

Isabella was grumpy because she was enjoying her stall but I got on her bareback and she didn't try to kill me, so it was all good. 
Back to the bareback convo...I think if you bounce around a lot on a horse while bareback, you can definitely hurt their back. I try to avoid trotting while bareback because I do bounce if I don't post and posting a trot bareback is just painful on the thighs. I do canter a lot because I don't really move much during the canter.

Blue was a mess today. A total spaz. Don't know if it was because he was mad we had been gone for over a week or what. There was a bulldozer that was parked because they are building a barn for the new minis that are coming. He saw that and flipped his lid while tied to the hitching post. We got him untied and took him over to it. He eventually started grazing beside it but after that, he spooked at everything..and I mean everything. 

The convo about the fake spooking a few pages back. Blue is a horse that we KNOW fakes spooks to avoid doing something he doesn't want to do. All in all. I guess it is better than a rear, Buck or bolt...but it is still a very bad habit that we thought we had broken him of. Wrong!

Jeff got off of him and we took him in the round pen where he proceeded to throw a tantrum. He definitely had an attitude and excess energy. Once he calmed down, I got on him...after dealing with another bad habit that reappeared in our absence...the " take one step away from the mounting block as soon as rider goes to put foot in stirrup". Ughhhhhhhh...we fixed that one pretty quickly by employing the "make the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult" approach.

Once I was in the saddle, he was fine. We worked on neck reining and a few other things.

Hubby then got back on and ride him around the farm..he was fine.

He untacked him and was getting ready to take off the reins and attach the lead rope when Blue decided to take off and run across the newly prepared pad for the new barn. He turned around while standing on the far edge of it with the proudest look on his face, like we were playing a game and he just won.

He did win, because now we are going to have to pay to have the crew smoothe it back down before they pour the concrete! The BO is NOT happy with us right now even though we said we would pay for the damages.

Hubby looked at him and said " it's a good thing he is pretty". :icon_rolleyes:

We caught him very easily and he was so proud of himself. Oh my...he is just like a child. 

About jigging on the trail...Isabella does it for two reasons.

1. When a horse gets too close to her rear end. She will out her nose right up Blue's butt but she hates it when a horse does it to her.
2. If I get nervous for any reason. She immediately senses it and starts a jigging.

The BO makes her horse start walking backwards when she jigs. Her arab was very jiggy the last time we were all on the trail and she made her horse back a good portion of a part of the trail. She stopped jigging. (Making the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult)

Back to work for me tomorrow. But a short week! Only 3 days and then I have a long weekend for the 4th.

HP- hope you get the chance to get this other job! 

Topper and NM- glad you are both ok after your unscheduled dismounts!


Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> This has not ended up being a good week for my family. I just got word that my mother passed away this morning.


Oh Celeste, that is such sad news. Even when one is rather expecting it, it is still such a shock. The mother/daughter bond is so special. 

Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> My cousin with cf passed away last night. So I know the place you are Celeste.
> 
> May they be renewed with a new perfect body in heaven as they wait for the new earth.
> 
> Just popping in for a quick visit and will go read back a few pages now.


So sorry for your loss Roadyy. Prayers to your family that they have peace in knowing there is a better place with yes, a perfect body.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*, I will admit, it is easy to get off, not so easy to get back on anymore. Have looked at many gimmicks sold online to help mount, but haven't seen anything that I think would work and is practical to carry along.


I think the best contenders are these ;-):




















Of course, with these you'd have to ride stirrupless! 

If you want to keep your stirrups, maybe this solution is more appealing:




















Or we could put our heads together on this thread and engineer a few new solutions noone has thought of as yet! 

:music019:


----------



## VickiRose

Celeste, and Roadyy, sorry for the loss of your family members. 

I have a half day off today, so I'm going to spend some time doing ground work with Boston and Rose. And give Rose a really good grooming. She looks lovely when she is clean! She is the shiniest grey I know!


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> SueC- I learned to ride at an old school riding school like yours! Helmet and all LOL. I think I rode for 3 years before I was allowed to take a jumping class. We all learned turn on the forehand, volte, turn on the haunches, figure eights, backing and sidepass. First we would do it one at a time, then as we got more advanced they would just call out "Volte" and we would all execute a small perfect circle, then keep on riding. We also learned how to pass someone and announce it before we did in a polite tone. I see kids now pushed into the show ring to jump as soon as they master a basic canter. Forget any more complicated subtle maneuvers!


I feel really lucky to have had such a good foundation. It was only six months for me, then we had our own horses, but they crammed so much into those six months, including basic jumping. In Germany, that means beginners do three-foot fences minimum, after cavaletti practice - which is why I was always surprised when looking at entry-level eventing courses in Australia, some of which only have two-foot jumps - and not just for children. But then, they do have mostly Warmbloods in the riding school horse ranks in Germany.

Whereabouts was your riding school? That's a very standard continental European method there, group drill and learning all that stuff! When we came to Australia in the early 1980s, there wasn't anything like it here in WA anyway, sadly.

Fingers crossed for that position, HP!


----------



## SueC

*Celeste*, I am very sorry. :-( Were your parents close? It's so often I hear that when an elderly couple is close and one passes away, the other one isn't far behind...

Take good care. :hug:


----------



## Celeste

They had been married 67 years. They did everything together. I didn't think she would make it long without him.


----------



## Celeste

About mounting on the trail. I wonder if something like this would work if you tied a string to it or if it would be too wobbly.


https://www.gcioutdoor.com/camping-stools/packseat-stool.htm


----------



## SueC

Might be a bit wobbly, but sounds like an excellent thing to carry in case you have to beat a suspect human nincompoop about the head during a solo trail! ;-)


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- My riding school was in Michigan. I rode school horses for 3 years before I got my own horse. It is still there today, only different owners. The people who bought it were actually my teachers when I was a kid. The mom was one of the main teachers. The older daughters taught my leadline lessons when they were teenagers. Now it's more of a show barn. My leadline instructor is the main coach there now. Funny, she was watching me school when I was showing last and noticed how stiff I looked. She laughed and told my coach to make me sing through the course. Turns out I was holding my breath and it made my upper body so stiff!


----------



## Eole

Celeste, so sorry about your mom. You said she would follow your dad and you were right. Thinking of you and your family, hugs. :hug:

I'm short, so I know all the tricks to mount on trail. I usually find a rock, stump or ditch. 
I had this: Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery
I found it too big to carry around. Sold it back.
But this is perfect (both English and western model) Easy to tie to the saddle. EZ Mount Stirrup Extender English

Roadyy, sorry for your cousin. Didn't you have a good time with him recently?


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Great conversations everyone!
> 
> I am making a big deal about the jigging....:icon_rolleyes: I will try to put it on the back burner. I am probalby makeing it worse b/c I fret and over think. Then I read stuff on the internet by EXPERTS that say....OH MY don't let your horse jig!
> 
> LIke my farrier and I have talked about....STOP reading the internet! It will only freak you out! :rofl:


Work with the jigging, embrace it, let it lead you to the path of enlightenment.
This is what I have been forced to do. :falloff:

Sorry for the loss of others family members.

I also apologize, I have not been able to read all the recent posts.
I am still here but have many projects going on at this time.

Good Evening All:
Corn is Growing Well, crops are good.

The coming weekend should be a camping trip for me.
I did not build the required Ark this weekend, I should have listened.
I hope the weekend coming works out good with the weather.

Night All:


----------



## Blue

I have that ez mount step and love it. I have very large canvas saddle bags that it fits right into.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up on posts & can't reply properly to all, but wanted to say to Rick: I did see that about your cousin. My arms wrap around yours & Celeste's recent losses. I think there's a wonderful/awesome thing forward for those that depart, but it sure is hard on those left behind. The "big vacant hole" feeling lessens w/time, but...takes a whole lot of time sometimes, for me anyway.

Jigging? Oh c**p...something to look forward to! Aahh! I can certainly imagine it; like jogging wildly in place?!? Well...if that's the case, I'd have to quick remember & employ Drill Sgt's lessons "DON'T THINK! BREATHE DOWN & SIT!!"

That's a bit of paraphrasing of course, & Janice has only recently channeled her Drill Sgt on me (since now I can handle it, lol!). But, had to laugh, & had no time to comment on a recent comment of Nicker's about over-thinking,as Janice's big challenge w/me is overthinking. Now, I hear hear voice in my head "You're over thinking! Stop thinking! FEEL!! Just sit that horse!"

That's my contribution for tonight. I may have a Tuesday event, but will see, depending on weather, which has been nutty hereabouts.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, hope you get that trek & weather turns good...'bout time for you...


----------



## Ibriding

Celeste and Roadyy - I am sooo sorry to hear about your losses. You can never really be prepared, hugs to both of you. 

I don't know how you guys keep up with the thread. I need to start taking notes so I can remember what I wanted to say to who!

On spooking, I've never been in a super-bad spook on a horse. I did get caught in a spook/pull-back on the ground last week. They took the porch railing and posts with them and I went for a brief ride on the railing. I'm still sore, might need to see someone about my back. My mare spooks but doesn't go anywhere. lol She did drop about 6 inches on our last ride, very strange feeling! The ladies I was riding with said it looked pretty funny too. 

Ok, Gonna post this before my iPad freezes again!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Celeste, so sorry about your mom. You said she would follow your dad and you were right. Thinking of you and your family, hugs. :hug:
> 
> I'm short, so I know all the tricks to mount on trail. I usually find a rock, stump or ditch.
> I had this: Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery
> I found it too big to carry around. Sold it back.
> But this is perfect (both English and western model) Easy to tie to the saddle. EZ Mount Stirrup Extender English
> 
> Roadyy, sorry for your cousin. Didn't you have a good time with him recently?


Thanks for the links! I'm going to try that Stirrup Extender, Blue endorses it too! 

Corgi: Blue is such a character! Good to hear no-one was hurt from his antics, except the dirt. Maybe a week off is too long for him to stay out of trouble!


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, the cousin that passed away was a young lady. I haven't been able to go see her in years. My cousin that I enjoyed time with recently lives down here and his wife was up there with the CF cousin. He was taken to the ER from work Friday with ab pains and she thought he was about to have a heart attack like his father did so many years ago so packed up and came down Friday night. The day before Ashley passed away as she went down hill quickly Saturday midday. Now Ashley's mother was taken to the hospital yesterday morning with a massive Heart attack. She is in ICU.

AA, that stirrup extender is what I referenced else where and you saw people looking like they were going under the horses belly using them.


I have a 3 work week then will not see the inside of this workplace for 12 days straight. That is the longest I have ever been away from a job before, but looking to enjoy some time with DD and the teens from the Nazarene church.


I have also switched my time of training horses to training saddles. 

Disclosure* no saddles were hurt in the filming of this process.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Thanks for all the support! This is why I love thy group! :wink:

Corgi, OH my! Blue is something huh? What a tart! Glad all worked out....except the ground. But...alas...it can be fixed! 

MR, I was thinking of you on my ride, cause your horse does a lot fo jigging, right? I didn't mind it the first three hours.....then by hour 4....my body got a little sore. LOL

Yep, TJ, sit and feel, sit and feel! and BREATH!

The rain has subsided for a few hours, so I am planning on getting some saddle time in. It will be roads for me; the ground is saturated! I don't know how many INCHES of rain we got the last two day. A LOT!

Well...here's an interesting tidbit......as many of you know my DH has an aortic transplant and is on Coumadin. Well yesterday he went with his 'manly' man friend to hang out. They ended up riding ATVs, and Joetook DH for quite a ride!!:eek_color: i am very proud of my DH, it was a very steep grade. I know where they were, and it's not for the faint of heart. My DH doesn't do daring things, but....it seems with Joe, he does. He called me and was so proud of himself!

That is good! Then...he got home and looked at his arm!  It was black!!!! He obviously banged it while riding.

Now....what happens at horse camp, stays at horse camp....I did not tell him about my fall cause he gets weird. BUT now I was able to say.....don't you dare say anything about me riding horses, cause with your condition, you can do as much damage as me!!!!

Since his heart surgery he 'gets' me a bit more now. Meaning, I know I am not supposed to be riding (per Dr.) but I am too young to sit and knit. He too is to 'be careful'.....but he neither is going to sit around. So.....I think we have an understanding now! LOL BUT....my heart did make a leap when I saw his arm. Gosh, he could easily be very injured with his condition, makes you think, and made me realize.....make sure I tell him I love him before he leaves....ya just don't know! (especially hanging out with Joe! :wink:

Have a good day all!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Nicker is Coumadin a thinner, like warfarin? My FIL takes warfarin, he has pretty spectacular nosebleeds on it! Lucky he doesn't get many! Hope DHs arm is back to normal soon. 

You guys seem to be getting a lot of rain, in some parts anyway, is that normal for your summers? Seems weird to me to be talking hay season as a summer thing, here it's always spring, early November mostly. And we only get one cutting of hay, no second crop because we don't get any more rain. It's usually dry from November to April/May, with the odd summer storm. It's been lovely winter weather here at the moment, frosty mornings but fine and sunny.

And just for fun, a pic of the lamb (Rambeau) having cuddles with DS. Looks like it's smiling!


----------



## NickerMaker71

VickiRose, yes it is a blood thinner. We've notice he bruises very easily now. No nose bleeds.

This is extremely wet summer. Not normal. Cool too! It's to be 70s today. Usually this close to July we are sweltering in the 80s or 90s. 

Not complaining about the temps, but the rain needs to go.

VERY cute lamb!!!!


----------



## Blue

O *Roadyy*, more troubles. I'm sorry and wish I could give you a hug in person. Be strong and steady for the family. You will enjoy your time off. It's great being able to spend time with your DD.

*Ibriding*, I've had that sudden drop feeling too! Kinda like one of those fast elevators. Weird.

*Nicker*, OMG! That is very scary with his arm. Keep an eye on it. Hoping it gets better fast. But, on the other hand, he had fun right? We know what that's like. There have been a few "events" that I haven't shared with my DH either.

*Vicki*, very cute pic! 

Well, we sold our old jeep yesterday. I'm just a little closer to a down payment on a new one. A few more things to put up for sale and our house refi should go through soon then its off to shopping for a new jeep. I hope. Unless something goes wrong. Hmmm… maybe I shouldn't talk about it just yet.

Had a house full yesterday. Husband came home with the dog he went up north with. The couple that came to buy the jeep were here for awhile. My daughter came over with her friend and they were babysitting another friend's 2 year old and also brought Doc the pit with them. My son and his fiancee and their dog came and my sister and her new husband were passing through on their way from Phoenix to Las Vegas where they live. Whew! What a day. One dog threw up all over the place, Patch kept jumping up on the 2 year old, my heeler wanted to hide under the table :hide: Son's dog, Brandi kept putting her toys in someone's lap hoping they'd throw it for her. Oiy!

I made a big pot of white chicken chili and some corn bread and everybody seemed to have a good time. Actually I was a little impressed. My sister and I don't get along at all and haven't since we were children. But, yesterday went well and she seems to have mellowed some. I didn't get too defensive because she didn't get too snooty. All in all we survived the day and I really like her new husband. He's actually husband #6 and he was also husband #2 many years ago. :icon_rolleyes:

Have a good day all!:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Beautiful morning. Air is cool and birds singing. Yesterday one of my hens looked as though she was getting sick. I was expecting to go out to feed and find her in dire straights. She was fine. Maybe she just ate something that didn't sit well. Have been watching them since that one got so sick. It has been 2 weeks or more and none have come down with the symptoms she had. I was afraid yesterday that was the case and thought maybe she did have something contagious. As much as I hate to do it, I have been throwing the eggs away. I plan on giving them another two weeks and if no one shows those symptoms then I am thinking the eggs will be ok to eat. Might talk to a vet also.

*Celeste* You have been in my thoughts. Hope you are managing. So sorry.:hug:

*VickiRose* I love the pic of the lamb. Oh my goodness, how sweet. Thanks for sharing. If I had one, I would want it to stay a baby forever.

I am on warfarin. Had to start taking it because I had blood clots go to my lungs twice. I hate having to take it because of the danger of uncontrolled bleeding. 

*Nickers* Hope DH's arm gets ok. Unfortunately, there is no way to avoid bumps and bruises. The danger with hemorrhaging in arms and legs is the swelling getting so bad it cuts the circulation off. I hit my hand one time and it swelled 3 times its normal size. I talked to a dr. about it and he told me that it could cause me to lose my hand. I was fortunate and it didn't come to that. Had to keep it elevated until the swelling went down.

*Rick* After seeing the rigorous saddle training, I will bet that saddle will not act bad again lol. 

*MR* I hope the weather gives you a break and clears so you can ride soon. I miss seeing your riding pictures. Especially the ones of you riding in rivers.

*HP* The flower beds around the building look beautiful. You are quite the landscape artist. Maybe, you should give me some lessons. Looking good! Hope the job pans out for ya

*Ladona* Sounds like Blue was having one those days. Sounds like yall know how to straighten him out. They can be as trying as spoiled children. The bad thing is how they know when they get it over on you.

*Sue *I love your innovative collection of mounting aids:thumbsup:

Hope I have covered most everything, but I know I probably have missed something. If so, please forgive. Hope everybody has a good day. Wishing peace to my two forum family members who have lost loved ones. My heart goes out to you.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *I made a big pot of white chicken chili and some corn bread a*nd everybody seemed to have a good time. Actually I was a little impressed. My sister and I don't get along at all and haven't since we were children. But, yesterday went well and she seems to have mellowed some. I didn't get too defensive because she didn't get too snooty. All in all we survived the day and I really like her new husband. He's actually husband #6 and he was also husband #2 many years ago. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Have a good day all!:wave:


Glad everything went well. The chicken chili and cornbread sound good. I should have crashed the party to get a bowl or two of that


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen I learned those saddle training techniques from my wife and unruly episodes. I refuse to say who was the one bound.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> Ellen I learned those saddle training techniques from my wife and unruly episodes. I refuse to say who was the one bound.


Rick, I am quite sure we all know who the unruly one was! I just hope your rope burns healed quickly :rofl:


----------



## Koolio

A very interesting article on horsemanship. I am not keen on how much the horses perspective Is anthropomorphized, but an intriguing read none the less.

https://www.facebook.com/scienceofmotion/posts/10153148624597885:0


----------



## Koolio

*Catching up!*

Celeste - I am so sorry to hear about your mother. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Rowdy - thinking of you and your family as well after the loss of your cousin. Was your cousin very old? I have a nephew with CF as well. He's 8 and a going concern, but needs a lot of medical management. Life expectancy is increasing with new drugs, etc, but it is still limited. I think average now is around 32. So very sad...

Happy Place - good luck on the prospective job! When will you interview? It sounds like an ideal position for you!

Hello to everyone else! I'm trying to get caught uo after a very busy weekend!


----------



## Roadyy

Ashley was 28,would have been 29 in October, and had double lung transplant about 6 years ago.


----------



## Koolio

*Crazy weekend!*

The weekend and the party went well, but I'm also glad to have a quiet house! My parents, grandparents, aunt and nieces all showed up Friday evening, so we had 12 for dinner Friday. Saturday, we worked like crazy prepping for DH birthday party. I was up at 5 making a half dozen strawberry pies and a variety of salads. I didn't cook the meat as I ordered 15 lbs of smoked pulled pork from a local BBQ restaurant. The food turned out great and luckily we had enough leftover to feed our company for most of the weekend.

Saturday morning Lucy woke up limping something terrible. She whined when I touched her so I to her to the vet (cause when you are preparing for a huge surprise party you have time for that). The vet did X-Rays and determined she sprained her shoulder so she is on NSAIDS and rest for a while.

Back to the party. DH friends took him out morotcycling for the day, so we were able to prepare. We cooked food and decorated the barn all day. The weather was smoking hot with temps up into the 90's with some humidity. Most everyone arrived before DH got back from his ride so he was very surprised to see so many people. He tried to plan the BBQ, but thought it was only my family and a few close friends. Well, I managed to secretly get his family to come from Saskatchewan as well as many more. DH was thrilled to see his dad, sister, cousin and brother. We ended up with over 40 people! And many who travelled a long way to be there. Good times!! We ate, drank, visited and then hung out around the bonfire until well after midnight. This time of year, the sun doesn't ever completely go down, so it doesn't get fully dark. Kinda cool!

Sunday morning, we had over 20 people for a pancake and sausage breakfast. Th weather was awesome so we set up long tables out in the yard and ate outside. Again, good times. Half of our company left yesterday afternoon and the other half left just this morning. Now I am just chillin...

Speaking of this morning, we had a skunk come visit the yard at about 2:30 am. Th smell woke me up and I was worried that it sprayed the tent my aunt was sleeping in. She left early, so I don't know yet if she got skunked or not. I hope not!

All in all, it was a great weekend! Everyone pitched in some and we had a good times. I think it was a memorable 50th birthday for DH!


----------



## Eole

Koolio, interesting read. Natural horsemanship can be very harsh and unatural. I had a long talk a couple years ago with Jean-Luc Cornille, the man behind ScienceOfMotion. He was looking for students in the Montréal area and I contacted him. He's fascinating, a gold mine of experience and knowledge, although a bit odd. I believe he moved to Florida but comes back here for clinics.

VickiRose, this lamb picture is an overload of cuteness.

Another ride on Buttercup this morning, and we met our first car, which was a dodge-dually coming down on a narrow curve. She almost jumped backward in the ditch, but a second later she was fine, although went jigging for a while after that. Yes, jigging is part of my life too. :icon_rolleyes: We survived this, so I guess we can survive anything. Lupins are still in bloom, everything is late this summer. 

Spooking: Alizé is an expert in sideway teleportation. Usually triggered by a white flower of pale rock.


----------



## Koolio

*Now on horses...*

Oh boy, so much to catch up on!! Here's what is going on with the horses (since this is a horse forum).

I mentioned a few weeks ago we were having some challenges with my daughters mare, Sally. I had the vet out to check her hormonal oh and to evaluate a hind end lameness. Well, the vet fioind nothing and the farrier was out about 2 weeks ago and trimmed her. He took quite a lot of the hoof wall, but not much off her soles so now she seems to be walking on her soles and she's lame, lame, lame. She walks very gingerly on her front feet, even in th grassy field. I was worried she might be foundered as the grass is pretty stressed but she is a lean horse and doesn't have the founder stance. Also no heat in her hooves, or an increased digital pulse. 

Could it be that her soles are too low and taking too much pressure? I've never seen her this lame before. DD is calling a the barn farrier (not our current one) to see if he will put front shoes on her. We don't know what else to do. Does anyone have any ideas or experience with this?

I'd like to see this mare gone, but she is DD's first horse. Sally can be great as long as she is comfortable and in a familiar environment, but she isn't trustworthy to take out. She is very hormonal and freaks out when any of the other horses leave the property. She is also intermittently lame for a variety of different reasons. She is overall, a high maintenance horse! She is very well bred, and papered, but I don't want to deal with a foal. I am also concerned she may pass on some of the traits that frustrate us. With hay becoming scarce and expensive, I resent having to bear the cost of feeding her. What do I do with this mare?


----------



## Koolio

*Jigging, Cows and White Thingies*

On Jigging: Sam is a jigger too. He gets him self so worked up about being in front of a pack of horses, he jigs constantly when riding in a large group. The more I try to keep him in the back, the worse he is. I've not been able to break this terrible habit in over 20 years, so I try to keep him clos to the front and ride him through it. When alone or witho only one or two horses he is fine, but the more horses in the group, the worse he gets. He's a big SHOW OFF. 

On Cows: I don't know what it is about Sam, but he is a cow magnet. Cows love him and whenever we ride by a herd of cows, they come stampeding to the fence to see Sam and freak the heck out of everyone! Many years ago there was a herd of black and white cows a couple properties down from where we used to life and they'd come running when we rode by. I wondered if they thought he was a black and white bull. Just last week, DD and I rode up a different road near our house and the farmer had about 15 brown cows in th field adjacent to the road. They all came running and mooing again. This has happened repeatedly for over 20 years and I have no idea why. So weird!!!

And White Thingies (especially white sandy anthills): Koolio is also freaked out by white stuff. A little piece of white paper, or even some white line shavings in a dark dirt arena cause him concern. Anthills however create the most angst and induce a stat of teleportation that rivals the Tardis. Koolio sees and anthill and flies away from it. Luckily, with practice, I have learned to hang on and just go with it ( well, usually, unless I am in the middle of taking a picture from the saddle or reaching with one hand into my saddle bag for a piece of licorice). I don't know how Koolio knows an anthill from any other mound of dirt of sand, but he does. He also hates ants on the ground and freaks out if an ant crawls up his legs. Goofy horses... But I love 'em...


----------



## ellen hays

Rick I am almost afraid to ask what the infraction was for such a severe disciplinary action:think:. I hope you had clear swat to treat those rope burns. I would hate for you to have to explain the pink swat on the rope burns to the guys at work.:shock:;-):rofl:

Natalie I love the side ways illustration. My question is 'How in the world do you stay on'?


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

So glad you had such a great turn out for DH's surprise party. Yeah, after all that, I would be chillin too!


----------



## tjtalon

When I see Janice I'll have to ask her about jigging....

Tracey, good to hear the party went so well!

Just looked at the lamb pic...yup, way cute.

One more work night (3p-11p) then gotta get home & get to sleep as soon as possible as need to get up early tomorrow.

Later all!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> A very interesting article on horsemanship. I am not keen on how much the horses perspective Is anthropomorphized, but an intriguing read none the less.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/scienceofmotion/posts/10153148624597885:0


After reading the article, I sensed a human that had been repressed in expressing her creative abilities many times during her life journey. There is a great deal of anguish and emotional trauma. Sometimes people tend to describe situations in which they unknowingly express emotional discomforts they themselves have experienced by creating scenerios that are displaced away from themselves.. She is desperately reaching out for someone to understand. Her loneliness is overwhelming. We all know that equines do not express themselves in this manner and level. . It would be wonderful for anyone professionally trained to gain awareness as to make contact and comfort people in this kind of anguish. I hope I have not overstepped and said something stupid. Just wrote what I felt and thought I perceived. After my initial post I went to Maya Angelou's website and now I understand where she was coming from. Although very accomplished she bore many scars of injustice. I am sure what she described in the horse's eyes was very close to home of what she experienced in her own life. God bless her and give her peace. We must be kind and compassionate to each other. Christ described it as the Gold Rule.


----------



## ellen hays

Yall I hope this was not off topic, cause I was only trying to anaylize the message and understand the message. I hope this is not a problem. I realize it is a bit different. I am very sensitive to others feelings right now and only want to bring about a closure to feelings that are not comforting and healing. Please understand my intentions.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, that was a very interesting arcticle. Much logic to it. So glad the party went so well, except for the skunk of course. And on the topic of that mare, it's a quandary. None of us wants to part with our daughter's first horse. On the other hand, care and feeding is a factor. Personally I think that the mare should be rehomed somewhere she will be of more use.

*Eole*, very nice illustration. Did you do that?

*Ellen*, very perceptive as usual. That is a very interesting take on the article. I need to go back and re-read it based on your analysis.


----------



## SueC

Morning! (here)  I've been dispensing cough suppressant mixture to my ailing husband in our graduated horse worming syringe. I was going to take a photo because it was funny, but he wouldn't let me! :rofl: So I'll leave you with that mental image.

Have a great day/night all - I'll check back later! :wave: Just reading now.


----------



## Happy Place

This old boy was the king of jig at the in gate. Once we actually went into the ring and started our course, he was all business and fun fun fun. He was worth his weight in gold. He would actually slow down to let you get your balance if he thought you were not right with him! Saved my dad a ton of times !:loveshower:

View attachment 663034


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.

Two more days and I will be off for 12 days before coming back into this building. I plan to spend most of Thursday and Friday working with Reba then get a ride in with some friends for a night ride Friday night. Monday we leave out for Ky.


We've started packing our things and looks like we may be hotel bound for a bit as they will likely close on this house the end of July, first of August. 

While feeding the horses last night I got a call from an older gentleman inquiring about our trail riding and my DD. Turned out that his daughter competed with Amber in ACTHA and tore her ACL and hasn't competed since December. He has the horses close to us and was looking for someone she could connect with to ride the trails. She is a year older than DD and a very sweet young lady. I think her an DD will get along fine on the trail and hopefully off. Although this girl has my drive for horses to the point she does all the care for the horses and lays out how anyone else is to handle them. lol

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SueC

I have some really old as the hills photos for you tonight, from the riding school in Germany where I learnt as a child:

*
Reitschule Eurastetten*









_Horse in the wash bay by the stable barn at Reitschule Eurastetten_, _1981_










_Random Warmblood, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. Henri the goat is lurking in the background!










Private horse being washed after a trail ride, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. I am reasonably sure the barefooted girl was called Heike!


_








_My riding teacher Monika leaning against the rails in the arena where our riding course took place, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Recent aerial photograph of the erstwhile Reitschule Eurastetten, which now appears to be a boarding facility only. The arena is still there to the left of the stable building and is now surrounded by trees. If you click on this photograph to get to the large version, you can spot a horse and rider practicing in the arena when the plane took the image! The wash bay and quadrangle are on the other side of the stable building. The residence is to the north-east of the quadrangle. There was another barn with loose boxes for privately agisted horses, seen here at the top right of the image. Most of the other buildings are neighbouring properties in this quiet rural hamlet.










Private horse in front of the stable barn, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. The open door leads to the tack room. I am fairly sure this mare was a German Trotter.










Private horse, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. I am reasonably sure this was another German Trotter. They were reliable, medium-sized, fairly light horses popular with a lot of recreational riders, and even some professional show jumpers. Olympic medallist Halla was the most famous example of a showjumping German Trotter.










Girl with Warmblood, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Probably another German Trotter, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Horse and owner, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










This horse was called Pele and had the one loose box with an external window to look out of, in the private wing of the stable barn. Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










These are the two greys that appeared in separate photos above. These owners rode their horses, and also drove them in a traditional carriage for something else to do.










Horses in traditional Bavarian harnesses, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. The residence is in the background, and on the holiday riding camps, students stayed in the guest rooms high in the roof section of the house.

_


----------



## SueC

_Warmblood, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Our riding teacher Monika holding the now saddled Warmblood as a rider prepares to get on for a trail ride. There was a bit of a trick to mounting these tall horses, especially if you weren't fully grown yet!










Horses out to pasture during Summer Riding Camp 1981. Personal favourites Jaro and Meteor are in this photo, but I can't work out which is which. Regrettably we never thought to photograph them up close.










This just might have been Viola, the mare I had my first-ever lesson on in 1981. Without notes, I am reduced to hunches here 34 years later.










Eurastetten was surrounded by lovely rural scenery, and a haven for trail riding - and a trail rider riding out can just be seen in the background. In Europe, very little agricultural land is fenced, and there is a public right of access to service tracks on private agricultural land, to all harvested cereal fields, and to all forestry tracks. This makes it far easier to ride in the countryside than in Australia, where all agricultural and private forestry lands are fenced and have no right of access. In Australia, we are restricted to riding in state forests, on road verges and on animal-access zoned beaches. Unless you live right next to a state forest, this can make things difficult.










Horses enjoying the summer pasture, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










More horses enjoying the summer pasture, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.

_
The story that goes with the photos is here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...nkeys-other-people-479466/page21/#post7662850

Over the page from that is a small recount of a holiday riding camp.

Although, like Anita, I am keen to provide plenty of reading material for Phantom when she returns from her trip, I think this stuff needs to stay at its source! ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

I love hearing all your jigging stories. As it makes me feel like my Jay is A-OK! He has been such a 'perfect gentleman' up until this point....I was feeling a little disappointed in both him and I for our performances outside our little home here. :sad:

Sounds ridiculous, as i know no one or no animal is perfect....but it's been a blow to my ego, and the fall hasn't helped either....and now I have gained a wee bit of fear.

I had a nice long ride yesterday. It took me a LONG time to sit and relax. He didn't take a misstep, it was all in my head. :sad: I have to work through this or I will end up ruining him and myself. I am looking forward to receiving the book "Ride without Fear" in the mail tomorrow. By the looks of the preview, it is exactly what I need! :sad: Dang, I never thought this would happen to me.....fear.


----------



## Roadyy

Define Fear. MN17. Break it down to me what fear really is..


----------



## NickerMaker71

continuation.....doggie had to do her business and I got locked out of HF for a moment..........


I guess I should embrace what he gives me and have FUN with it. I remember last summer, the first group ride we took, he jigged. I laughed the whole time. It was such a nice change from his slow snail pace! 

I honestly don't know what is wrong with me....I am just down in the dumps. Could it be the weather? Not getting out and seeing poeple? Lack of growth on the horse field? All the above? Yes.....I need to make some changes. Force myself to go beyond the barn and home. LOL (as much as i hate going to Wal-Mart, it might do me good!) I think I need to call a friend and have lunch too! 

Sorry for my sob story.....it will all be OK. I think if the sun would shine, I would be GREAT! :wink:

OK, I think I'll get off here, shower, put on some make-up for a change, and run to the store. Talk to you soon.

Roaddy, sounds like a GREAT vaca planned!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Define Fear. MN17. Break it down to me what fear really is..


Well in brain research, I certainly know what fear is....it's anxiety of what MIGHT happen!

For me....well...that is what it is! I am afraid he might buck, for some reason I have that in the back of my mind. I am used to horses that rear....not buck.

Why do I think this? Well, on more than one occasion, OK, like three times since I've owned him, he will give a little squeel and flick up his tail like he wants to buck. i don't feel like (especially after Wed.) that I must have a solid seat.

I am afraid I won't beable to handle "something"....what ever that may be.....I conjure things up in my head now that i have witnessed someone getting so hurt, and now I know I can come off.

I have allowed peoples comments soak into my head....and give me self doubt. Up until this point I had absolutely NO self-doubt. I have always beleived I could ride ANYTHING!

It's a vicious pattern, and I think only I can stop it. I am also someone who needs positive feedback....and I have received none...cause who would give it to me? LOL Maybe I was 'looking' for "OH MY what a wonderful horse you have there!" instead, I fell off.:icon_rolleyes:

I am my own worst enemy. I am trying very hard to find the 'positives'....there are many. My guy Jay, like I said before doesn't miss a step. he is a gentle soul. I just stood in his stall last night and stroked his mane, hoping to get my mojo back. Being such a pansy makes me want to cry tho....:sad:

It will come....I'm just being a baby. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, showers help me think......

I also think I am dissappointed in both Jay and myself b/c I had all these *expectations* of this really great summer where we loaded up and went for all these rides i wanted to go on.

Yes, I am getting the rides....they just arne't what I envisioned. i didn't envision that I was such a novice rider and little things like L leaving me on the trail and I/Jay would get spooked by that.

It's those little things that have eaten away at my confidence.

My DH and my mother (those who know me best) say I have WAY to HIGH expectations for myself, animals and others. LOL I probably do.....

I need to settle down and enjoy what life brings me. Right?:wink::apple:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, sounds like you got pretty rattled. All I can say is you didn't just fall off. You got back on! You finished your day on a good note!

In my neck o' the woods you'd be considered a real cowgirl now!:love shower:

You're building this up in your head into something that it's not. It's not the end of your riding. It's not the end of Jay's good behavior. It's not the end of your serenity out on the trail. It's the beginning of better riding skills. If this happened to one of your RS students, what would you advise them?
:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, yep, I am famous for making moutains out of mole hills.

Funny...what would I tell my RS kids......

it's inevitable you will fall off! 
Get right back on! (which I did, cause i heard my dad tell me so! LOL) And I never questioned whether i would climb back on.. I just did!
Go back to simple things to build back that confidence. 
Jot down the *positives* that have occured. 
Every experience makes you a stronger person and rider. 
An uncomfortable situation means you are stepping outside of your comfort zone and therefore attempting new things. New things = growth!

How's that for off the top of my head? :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

Well there ya go ! It's that simple.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue your follow up was exactly where I was trying to take her at her own pace. 

MN17, you have the tendency to over think situations as you said, but focus that over thinking on how to learn from it. Remember not a year ago I came off of Trusty in the pasture while working on loping. I got so relaxed in enjoying it that when he stepped in a hole it threw me forward to the left of his neck. The sudden change in my position startled him which led him to push himself backwards and out from under me. Leaving me to fall to the ground landing on my back. Not a hard fall since the position I was at when he stepped out from under me was only 3 feet from the stopping point. lol

I consider myself to have a pretty solid seat even with my rounded mid section and I still came off a very steady horse. I learned not to get so relaxed that I forget to ride. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I love Blue's advice & Rick's & what you'd tell the RS kids! (And of course also took the words to heart, as am also a chronic overthinker/worrier & everyone knows my fear-based whatevers)...

So, from my little corner of the neophyte peanut gallery, there's no words of wisdom, but did think of one thing...

When I've been scared (like, every time) I've told Bailey exactly what I'm feeling. She's an inward-looking mare, but when I've expressed myself she looks me right in the eye...& listens, & I swear I can see her understanding (she gets a very "considering" hmmm look in her eye)..& then takes awesome care of me. So, my 2 cents of advice: tell Jay, everything. Somehow when I've been talking out loud honest w/Bailey, it ****** the fear away.

And Janice's Words of Wisdom: "Ride with your body, not your head!" & "Don't try to be perfect, no one is perfect, people who have grown up on horses aren't perfect...so, stop that!"

So...that my not help, but it's my 2 cents worth (I didn't buy any peanuts in the gallery, just so I could give my 2 cents to you, lol!)

Gotta go get ready. Fixed up the inside of my Aussie hat w/kleenex stuck under the inner leather edge & taped down w/Gorilla tape (rig rig..) because the hat is just a bit big. Going to be a very hot & sunny day, so will need the hat.

Onward to Janice's, will share the story later today.

Sue, love those old pictures!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, Sorry. Didn't mean to highjack like that.:hide: Great minds, right?


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> This has not ended up being a good week for my family. I just got word that my mother passed away this morning.


 Celeste, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## VickiRose

I have no words of wisdom, so here's another lamb picture to cheer you up.


----------



## Roadyy

No worries Blue. As long as she got there with the right mindset that is all that matters. I wasn't accusing you of stealing thunder. lol Just acknowledging the same direction.


14 h 45 m of on the clock til vacation


----------



## Celeste

I appreciate all the kind words, prayers, and thoughts that you, my friends, have given me.


----------



## Twalker

*So Many Posts*

I everyone. Wow! You guys were busy posting over the weekend. I will try to catch up sometime today.

Roadyy - Sorry to here of your loss. Its so hard to loose someone that young. Praying for your family.

Nickers - I know where you are coming from with worrying. My mom used to call me a worry wart. I do the same as you. When you find out how to shut off the worrying, let me know how. You are doing a good job getting out there and doing things even though you worry too much.

Ellen - You are lucky you know how to can. My MIL tried to teach me years ago but I forgot everything she taught me. :icon_rolleyes:

Have a great day everyone.

Jill


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Define Fear. MN17. Break it down to me what fear really is..


FEAR = False Evidence Appearing Real

Nicker - I am not trying to be unsympathetic, but have learned for myself that the above definition of fear is helpful. When I become fearful, I try to stand back and ask myself how I am interpreting events. It is only natural to think, "I was riding a horse and I fell off. Now when I ride a horse I might / will fall off". While the statement doesn't seem unrealistic, the strict association between riding and falling off is an unrealistic interpretation of the evidence. Does this make sense? Yes, we might fall off, but there ar many other reasons besides riding that causes to do so. The same can be said for jigging, a little crowhop etc. 

I agree with what others have said, that it is what you do with the event that matters (i.e. Get back on and learn from it). Much easier said than done. Last time I fell off, I had a sore hip for 6 months to remind me of what I learned.


----------



## Roadyy

Didn't look to see how long this has been around, but thought of our bee keepers here when I saw it.





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Nicker - I also relate all too well to overthinking things. I think this goes along with being a bit of a perfectionist, which is not a bad thing, just a thing. Perfectionists have high standards, high expectations and get things done. Everyone loves to benefit from the work of a perfectionist. The down side is that we make ourselves crazy because we are always in our heads. 

I try to get out of my head by focussing on being fully present through my body and my senses. Sometimes when I am out for a trail ride, I try to focus on the details of my surroundings, the sights, the smells, the rhythm of my horse under me, and not on how secure my seat is or how well my horse is behaving. This serves particularly well in groups because, I think it relaxes my horse and I enjoy the ride so much more. I might drive my friends a little crazy pointing out the beautiful flowers, butterflies or berries on the trail, but I also think it helps them become more present too. When I fret about my riding or my horse, I get tense and so does my horse. I try to save a focus on my position and my horses behavior for schooling rides. When I do school, I am intentional about its. When we are on the trail, it is fun, fun, fun for both of us.

This is never easy, but a trick I have learned that works in lots of situations. Zooming into your thoughts can be great for some things. Focussing on your senses helps get you out of your thoughts. Just an idea, but maybe it will help.


----------



## Koolio

Vicki- that lamb is entirely too cute!!

Roaddy - enjoy a wonderful vacation! Take lots of pics!

TJ - Janice's today? Have a great time!

And ITS RAINING HERE! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Last time I got too far in my head while over thinking I got lost and started looking for a flashlight to find my way out. Ran into one of the voices in there and ask them to help me look for my flashlight. They said if we find the flashlight then we can find their car and drive out the heck with walking.


----------



## corgi

What a great discussion about fear!

I think anyone that doesn't have a little bit of trepidation when they get on a horse is setting themselves up for a fall...literally and figuratively. Anyone can fall off of a horse at anytime and we usually don't see it coming.

But that shouldn't keep us from doing what we love. Just because we CAN fall off and get hurt does not mean we WILL.

The most important thing is to always be an active rider. This is something I need to work on. I get very complacent in the saddle when I am riding my girl. Every once in a while she will catch me off guard. This happened on Sunday. I was bareback riding around the outside of the large arena not really paying attention and I could feel her tense up and I knew she was going to do one of her patented spins and I caught it in time, but if I had been any more tuned out than I was, I could have easily come off.

I think a little bit of fear is healthy and necessary to keep us from getting hurt.

Fear becomes harmful when it makes us doubt ourselves, our horse, or our abilities and keeps us from enjoying the thing we love so much.

I was so fearful of Isabella when I got her. I still had broken ribs from the last horse I attempted to own. I was at that point where Infeared I had bought a horse I would never be able to ride.
I found someone to give me confidence building lessons. I needed a no nonsense cowboy type riding instructor that would tell me to "cowgirl up" and be the leader I needed to be.

It took 5 lessons for me to realize I could handle anything she could throw at me and if I couldn't, I would get back on and try again.

It was such a great investment. The trainer acted as a sport psychologist in a way as well. I needed someone to tell me that I was good enough to handle this horse.

Nicker, is there anyone up there that could do the same for you out on the trail? Even if you had to pay someone? I am envisioning a trail expert that could go out on the trail with you and Jay, on his/her own horse and put you in situations where you may be faced with something that makes you or Jay uncomfortable and let you work through it.


----------



## Happy Place

I over think things too. I know for sure that when I am nervous, my horse feels it. I can make any horse nervous if I really try LOL. If I force myself to calm down, even when things do go wrong, My riding mind takes over and I know what to do. You know too NM, you just have to make your mind calm.

DH has a client who is the President of our local 4H. She says she has all sort of contacts for me to rind a coach. I definitely am going to start western dressage lessons. Hopefully I can start right after the 4th.

I went to the gym and got some groceries. it was supposed to rain, but now it's beautiful and sunny. So much for staying in and cleaning house!


----------



## Roadyy

What kind of groceries do you get at the gym? I haven't been shopping there before.







Hehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Twalker;7664402Ellen - You are lucky you know how to can. My MIL tried to teach me years ago but I forgot everything she taught me. :icon_rolleyes:
Jill[/QUOTE said:


> Jill
> 
> I cheat:icon_rolleyes: Every year I have to get my canning book out that I got from the county extension. For me, every year over 60 makes me more forgetful and sentimental. For example, last year I covered the jars with water in my pressure cooker. When I checked behind myself, I found that only several inches of water was necessary. The only time to cover completely with water is when you use a hot bath for things like tomatoes. Believe you me, I am continually having to jar my memory lol. So go for it. You can do it!


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> What kind of groceries do you get at the gym? I haven't been shopping there before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hehehe
> *_Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehehe for sure you sassy guy. Hope you enjoy your time off. You might even forget how to get to the job after such a long time.:think: I did read that this will be the longest time away from the job?


----------



## Roadyy

For a vacation, yes. I have been off longer for injuries.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> For a vacation, yes. I have been off longer for injuries.


Well, this time is not for mending from booboos. Have fun and enjoy much. Take lots of picture so you can show us all your fun time:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Roadyy

I need Dawn's GoPro for the ride on the zip line while up there. I know my phone is going to suck at the video during the ride.


----------



## Happy Place

LOL Roadyy- I did the unthinkable. I worked out and then went straight to the grocery store. Sweaty hot mess and all! I was in such a rush this morning that I forgot to bring my shower stuff and clean clothes :icon_rolleyes:. I am ever so thankful that I didn't see anyone I knew LOL.

I got a few things done. Took apart my vacuum and cleaned it with the air compressor, vacced the house, made a yummy nutella dip for tomorrow's pool party and am baking up some zucchini chips. I think I cut the chips a bit too thick. I had to hand cut them, no fancy food processor at this house. Taking a few minutes break before I clean the kitchen. I can hear the thunder starting. Probably be good and rainy by the time I have to go feed those horses.

About mounting from the ground. I am 5'4" with a round middle! If I lower my stirrup enough to get my foot in, it will be too low to swing my leg over LOL. I've also noticed since my knee surgery, my left leg is not as strong as it used to be. I get up into my chicken coop with the same motion as getting on a horse, but it's a huge struggle now. Mounting blocks for me! I used to be good at finding rocks and fences if I had to get off my last horse. He was 16.3 hands.  Enough procrastinating. The kitchen calls.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I'm 5'6" and still use a mounting block when it's available. When I ride our big paint (17hh) I have a little tripod stool that fits in my saddle bags. I have to continually practice with him so he doesn't forget that that thing being pulled up from the ground is necessary. the first time I tried it away from home I landed in a sticker patch! 

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that cleans my vacuum with the air compressor. Husband thought I was nuts until he saw how much fine dust got cleaned out of it.

Canning. I haven't gotten a book on canning yet, but I did buy a book today on growing veggies and herbs in the southwest states. Along with the heat here we often have incredibly alkaline soil. Or too much clay. Or too much sand. The list goes on, and one must know what to do in your specific area. I hope this book helps. I so want to grow veggies. Love those little green onions. We call them scallions. $1.18 for a small bunch! Next year I'm growing what I can. Then I'll learn to can. 

Then chickens!


----------



## Happy Place

Blue said:


> *Happy*, I'm 5'6" and still use a mounting block when it's available. When I ride our big paint (17hh) I have a little tripod stool that fits in my saddle bags. I have to continually practice with him so he doesn't forget that that thing being pulled up from the ground is necessary. the first time I tried it away from home I landed in a sticker patch!
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one that cleans my vacuum with the air compressor. Husband thought I was nuts until he saw how much fine dust got cleaned out of it.
> 
> Canning. I haven't gotten a book on canning yet, but I did buy a book today on growing veggies and herbs in the southwest states. Along with the heat here we often have incredibly alkaline soil. Or too much clay. Or too much sand. The list goes on, and one must know what to do in your specific area. I hope this book helps. I so want to grow veggies. Love those little green onions. We call them scallions. $1.18 for a small bunch! Next year I'm growing what I can. Then I'll learn to can.
> 
> Then chickens!


 I just read something about improving soil. You can add your banana skins, finely chopped, dried egg shells and coffee grounds to your soil. We have lots of sand so improvement is key! You should get chickens first, then you have egg shells and chicken poop which is great for the soil, once is decomposes!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:gallop::gallop::gallop::gallop:

I did it! I did it!!

I just got back from a very impromptu ride with the neighbors! This is a husband/wife duo that bought my parents place. We've talked at the 'fence' several times. I saw them yesterday and today they called at 11:30 and said, can you ride at 1:00?

So...i knew I needed this, and i knew these people were experienced riders. The guy was a trail boss at a dude ranch for years.

Needless to say....we had a FANTASTIC time! Jay was absolutely stellar. :loveshower: Not a jig or a jog. He didn't even get worried when the lead horse went further ahead.

INFACT, at one point he did allow us to take the lead, and Jay gave a look like.....Um, I like the big white guy to take back the lead. i was very happy being #2. LOL

The terrain was rocky and muddy and made him think!

I felt very comfortable with these people and I knew Jay did too he was just so low key. *****side note* I did take 2 Tylenol prior to going to ease my worries. Mom always had me do that at a big show. :rofl: Whether it works or not, I was at ease.

I popped in here from my phone earlier and want to thank Roaddy, BLUE and TJ for talking me down off my ledge. I sometimes get that way....sorry. My co-workder Mr. 3:15 ususally talks me down....but it's summer....you guys now have the job! :dance-smiley05:

I have some pages to catch up on, but had to share a big triumph for me! TJ, I did give Jay a little talk before we left. I think he got it. I breathed and sat deep. I felt the BIG difference between sitting deep and grabbing with my inner thighs The latter pushes you forward in your seat!! Breathe deep, and you sink in your seat!! With the sinking I could feel him hunker and slow down too!

I got some pictures. They don't do this place justice. It was absolutely stunning. It sprinkled a bit, but the sun finally shone trhough the trees. Just beautiful!!:biggrin:

Thank you, thank you for the support even when I know I am extremely frustrating. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Pictures from today......


----------



## NickerMaker71

This was a very steep hill we skirted around. Just beautiful.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got to read everything.

Thanks for all the comments. No Koolio, I don't think you are being insenstive....when I am on the 'ledge' I am frustrating to be around. :icon_rolleyes::dance-smiley05: Sometimes I need a switch kick in the britches. LOL

I was very 'present' today. I enjoyed the scenery, but I also was very cognizant of the horses. Not just mine, but all three. I really read the body language. I'm proud of myself for that. 

Each trip out I learn something new. THIS trip I so needed, and yes Corgi, these two could be what you suggested, people who can be kind, but push me too. I look forward to them calling again.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> I have some pages to catch up on, but had to share a big triumph for me! TJ, I did give Jay a little talk before we left. I think he got it. I breathed and sat deep. I felt the BIG difference between sitting deep and grabbing with my inner thighs The latter pushes you forward in your seat!! Breathe deep, and you sink in your seat!! With the sinking I could feel him hunker and slow down too!


Wonderful wonderful wonderful!!! Good on you, my friend...what perfect timing!:loveshower: When I remember to breathe down (which has seemed to be in the instant of bounce-bounce in trot) I feel my butt go down in the saddle. Dang, but that Janice is one fine teacher

Inna min...a HorseTuesday story, a bit different, & a really nice day:wink:


----------



## ASLacey

corgi said:


> What a great discussion about fear!
> 
> I think anyone that doesn't have a little bit of trepidation when they get on a horse is setting themselves up for a fall...literally and figuratively. Anyone can fall off of a horse at anytime and we usually don't see it coming.
> 
> But that shouldn't keep us from doing what we love.
> 
> Today I went to the barn after work ... I was tired and had put in some overtime so I was looking for a nice relaxing evening ...
> 
> I groomed Sunny, treated his hoofs and thought a few moments of hand grazing him in the clover while I sipped a margarita was the perfect way to spend the evening ...
> 
> He had other ideas ...
> 
> After grazing, I had to wait to put him back in his stall as there was another horse on the cross ties in our way ... so I stood with him ... but he didn't stand ... he fidgeted, he fussed, he tried to bump me away with his head ... just basically being a pill ...
> 
> So we lounged ... for a little bit, not a punishment ... but then he was his sweet little self and he got to go back in his stall with a fresh flake of hay ...
> 
> Sometimes I have to remember that they get bored and silly and a little naughty ... and then I can give him a job ... which he does well and gets praise for and then we're all good again!
> 
> xoxo,
> 
> Lacey and Sunny


----------



## tjtalon

I'm just one the very present page, will go back & read (3 pgs, it looks like!)

I got to Janice's at 10:30am, my mission being to beautify Spirit for the trip to a care center for disabled &/or special needs adults (her 2nd visit). A boarder & her daughter arrived @ noon to do the same for Mimi (Janice's pretty little flea-bitten Arab), I groomed Spirit (including hosing her feetsies & legs) until she shone like a black diamond (& that full bushy mane/tail thing got all purty...she didn't like the tail part, told her to deal w/it...!) Lots of fly spray,per Janice (flies awful & very hot today); soaked a rag w/the stuff for her face, neck, underbelly & outer girl parts).

I got to watch the loading process (2 horse trailer) of Spirit & Mimi. Mimi hopped right up, Spirit took some encouragement.

When we got to the care center, Janice said I could be handler for Mimi if I liked (since Mimi is a Princess Lamb) but I wanted to handle Spirit, just to see if I could. Both horses went right to the nice grass of the lawn of course, but after a bit Mimi was standing nicely, head up, while residents petted her. Spirit was a lawnmower, although she stood nicely while mowing while folks petted & cooed & admired her beauty. (A woman who was mostly blind & mildly ******ed just stood w/her hands on Spirit's side, like she was in a dream. Beautiful).

As for handling...when she tried to yank me over for "oh the grass is better over there" she got pulled up, walked in circles, backed up 'till she was attentive, then got to renew lawn mowing....until a resident came up to request to see her, then she was made to walk nicely & accept the caress.

I glanced over a few times at Mimi & the boarder's daughter. She was Princess Lamb, every inch! But..Spirit was very good, if very interested in mowing. One man she became interested in, even gave him a kiss..he was in a wheelchair, not that old at all (younger than me) & a partial leg-amputee. She just plain liked him (or liked his short beard, maybe it looked like grass!)

This all lasted almost 2 hrs. Quite a number of people had walked or rolled out to see the horses (boarder said she talked w/the activities director; more had wanted to come out, but it was so very hot...in the 90s).

I & boarder's daughter cleaned up a couple poo piles so I missed the loading process. I heard Spirit went right in (& of course Mimi did). I forgot to add at beginning that w/grooming Spirit my job was to fill the bins w/an armload of hay. When we got back home to Janice's, Janice found that Spirit had eaten all of hers A& Mimi had daintily nibbled!

We stopped at BurgerKing for icy soft drinks & chicken nuggets on the way home, even 'tho neither of us is a fast food fan...dang, it was good! Good to be in AC too, while keeping a eye on the trailer.

Back at Janice's, she taught me to unload (easy, since both were more than willing to back out quite well on their own) & took the horses home (Spirit went right to her dinner hay, because she was STARVING...!!)

One thing too I was proud of myself for: when Spirit had gotten just unloaded at the center, her withers were quivering. I knew that to be anxiety/(excitement?) so rubbed her there, talked her her quietly to reassure her, walked her in a few circles for "the normal thing".

It was all good, very good, a very nice day.

A couple of pics to follow..


----------



## tjtalon

I did forget to say: when back at Janice's, I learned how to unhook a trailer (& why the chains are crossed, the plugs/wires tucked) & how she likes the trailer chocked. Oh, I also mucked out the trailer, lol! Now, that I know how to do!

Have pics:

Spirit w/new halter. Halter is WAY too big. I feel like Alice In WonderLand, first too small, then too big. Sigh...now what do I do...need an inbetween (I so wanted Dawn's halter to work!)


And this is Spirit prior to loading..showing off the groom job "Oh look! Shiny!!"


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> I just read something about improving soil. You can add your banana skins, finely chopped, dried egg shells and coffee grounds to your soil. We have lots of sand so improvement is key! You should get chickens first, then you have egg shells and chicken poop which is great for the soil, once is decomposes!


I like the idea of chickens first, but someone told me I should start with the garden so the chickens could forage for the bugs. :thumbsup:

I'm starting to think I should just do whatever the heck I want :grin: I just find animals easier.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> FEAR = False Evidence Appearing Real


This is going on a sticky note on my mirror:think:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Yahoo! I can just feel your pleasure in your post. I'm happy for you.

*TJ*, What a wonderful day! Good going.


Well, I'm absolutely exhausted. Had a bad headache last night so didn't sleep so much. Work was good today. Got to redo/stock the entire pet department myself. Loved it, but hard heavy work. 

Gonna go sit in my recliner and fall asleep.


----------



## Blue

I really like the FEAR quote also. I may post it somewhere in my house.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

We are just now home from puppy class. Lucy is coming along, but still a bit of a distracted hooligan. :wink: All the other puppies have had an additional 4 weeks of class, and this was only our second class so I have to cut her some slack. Her shoulder is still a bit sore and she is still limping some, so we are trying to do everything slowly and limit how much she jumps and runs. It is a challenge with a 15 week old puppy!! If she is still limping later in the week, I will take her to the chiropractor. In the meantime, we will continue working on our sit-stay and down-stay in the house.

The farrier came out last night and put front shoes with leather pads on Sally's front feet. Her soles are very thin and the other farrier intentionally didn't take any sole out to give her some protection. The problem is that with such dry weather, the dead sole on top was very dry and hard, putting pressure on the live, healthy sole under neath. Her feet also flare really badly, so the regular farrier took quite a lot of wall off. Lastly, she had an abscess that he had to clarve out to keep the crack from spreading. It has grown down to where the farrier needed to nail on the shoes. So, after a glue patch, some careful nailing on the shoes with pads, and cleaning out the soles, Sally has some custom sneakers and is finally mor comfortable. Hopefully the new shoes will give her soles a chance to heal and grow a little thicker. In the meantime, she is somewhat pasture sound and could be ridden carefully. Sally is one high maintenance horse!!

Tomorrow is Canada Day!! DD and I might get a trail ride in during the morning if the weather is decent. Later, there is a parade that DH might ride his motorcycle in and in the evening Captain Tractor is playing at a local park. It should be a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> I really like the FEAR quote also. I may post it somewhere in my house.


Me Too!!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, glad you found your mojo again and really hope you can connect with this new couple on a regular basis. Maybe return the favor by inviting them to ride with you here soon. We are all to happy to help coach you out of this lowly place you found yourself in. I kinda enjoy pushing a teacher after all the years of them pushing me. lol


TJ, it sounds like your day was a match of excitement to MN17's day. Congratulations on a few firsts and the confidence to handle Bailey in a new environment. Speaks volumes on how far you have come! I can picture the day from your story and the smile on your heart.


HP, I too, clean my DW's suck stick with an air compressor every couple of months. I, however, do not test it for improved suck status.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: FEAR=False Evidence Appearing Real Words to live by!! 

Hope Miss Lucy recovers quickly, give her lots of hugs, poor girl. Sure hope the pads help Sally. It does take a while to toughen up sole, and some horses just never seem to be able to deal with hard ground. Sometimes i envy Roadyy all his sand...

HAPPY CANADA DAY!!! 

*TJ*: What a great Horse Tuesday!! It brought tears to my eyes. 

Spirit looks so beautiful all shiny and deep black. Can tell the effects of your TLC!! 

*Nicker*: nice ride with your neighbors! I am sure your talk with Jay and yourself had a lot to do with your enjoyment. 

I totally get what you were saying about the fear after the fall, but I think it is very normal to be a bit cautious after something like that happens. No-one wants to be tossed while out riding, but I do think this is mostly a one time thing because of "21" and not a new pattern of behavior for Jay. 

We can't be pefect all the time, and that includes horses too. 

It does seem to be really hard to find riding buddies that are really compatable with our horses, us, our prefered speed, interactions, length of ride, etc. It is maybe a lot to ask for, especially in a large group. 

I think more practice with smaller groups, before trying the big group again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: I hope you aunt is doing better, and have a wonderful time on your vacation!! 

Are you still planning to bring back another horse??

Good luck on the move, hopefully things will move along more quickly and you will be in your new place by September. 

Super news that DD may have a riding buddy her age to explore the area with! 

Gotta run...


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> This is going on a sticky note on my mirror:think:


I agree, the FEAR thing is a good one Koolio! I"m writing it down too!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17, glad you found your mojo again and really hope you can connect with this new couple on a regular basis. Maybe return the favor by inviting them to ride with you here soon. We are all to happy to help coach you out of this lowly place you found yourself in. I kinda enjoy pushing a teacher after all the years of them pushing me. lol


OK, so I am sitting out on my balcony and I am sure the neighbors heard me literally LOL at that one Roaddy!:rofl:

What I like about this couple is that they just pick up and go on a whim like I do....so that is good!

They live around the corner from where I keep my horses, so they see me ride the block all the time. They don't think their horses would ride the roads or tolerate the Amish buggies. that is why they trailer out.

This trail they took me on was about an hour away. I had absolutely no idea where I was or that this place existed. (I kept thinking....where are they taking me? LOL I don't even know these people! LOL They could be murderers! LOL) Can you believe that? Just an area I have never had to go to. There is really nothing there!

I did share some places I had been they had not, so maybe I can show them some new places too!

Funny, I don't think I told you guys that I also got a text from the 'ladies' yesterday to ride on Thursday. (We were scheduled to ride yesterday, but I never heard from them, suspect the weather scared them away, phew! No excuses needed.) I never got a chance to text back, but got another that Thursday is off too....so .....

ANITA, yes, I want to ride with this couple as well as T & M from last week more to gain much more confidence before I ride in large groups OR with the 'ladies' as you all know I don't care for their show ponies.  

So for the next 10 days I am stuck with my mother's DH.  She went on vacation to visit family and he didn't go. I am incharge of the troops as he 'hangs' around the place. He is the *most negative* person you will ever meet in your life. He is Jeckle and Hyde. Bad mouths my mother behind her back.....won't leave, as she's told him to go.......very bad situation. My sanctuary is no longer......... And for whatever reason, he seems to think he needs to 'stick around' if I have troubles at the barn. Pah-lease.......thanks but no thanks Mr. Creepy. Ugh........ick. Wish me luck!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> *Koolio*: nice ride with your neighbors! I am sure your talk with Jay and yourself had a lot to do with your enjoyment.
> 
> I totally get what you were saying about the fear after the fall, but I think it is very normal to be a bit cautious after something like that happens. No-one wants to be tossed while out riding, but I do think this is mostly a one time thing because of "21" and not a new pattern of behavior for Jay.
> 
> We can't be pefect all the time, and that includes horses too.
> 
> It does seem to be really hard to find riding buddies that are really compatable with our horses, us, our prefered speed, interactions, length of ride, etc. It is maybe a lot to ask for, especially in a large group.
> 
> I think more practice with smaller groups, before trying the big group again.


Yes, :thumbsup: to all of that!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happy-birthday8:

Happy Birthday Roaddy!!! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## SueC

Hello all! 

I've been enjoying the reading - fascinating stuff right now - and just because I've not responded to everything, doesn't mean I've not appreciated it.

Right now I'm sitting here with the same cold I nursed my DH through this past week. He went back to work today, but I had to cancel: Throat like sandpaper and sniffly, and feel like I'm made of rubber! So no riding these last couple of days, unfortunately. When I've been well enough for a burst of activity, I've bottled honey, and worked on painting the storage chest I made for DH. Just got to pop the hinges on now to attach the lid. Will eventually post photos when we do our next Flickr upload, of this and the nearly finished guest room.

We're now officially an approved residence, but we still have one guest room and the attic to complete, and all the internal doors to paint, and the front of the house to get its final "pretty" plaster coat, and the barge boards need to be painted (green), and a bit of woodwork and siliconing still to do in various places. But getting there!

Really interesting conversation about fear. We need more buttons so we can quickly say not just "like" but "wonderful!" and "made me think" and "made me laugh" etc as well...


----------



## SueC

For *Koolio*, *Eole*, *TJ* and anyone else who discussed that horse article: Yeah, he had some good points. Not meaning to offend anyone, but I've never liked the whole American idea of "join-up" and all that jazz, it clashes with my own classical equestrian training and non-anthropocentric philosophy. Never did it with my horses and never will. I like two-way communication and partnership with horses, rather than the advice of some guy who thinks he can speak horse and that a horse is too stupid to learn about another species.

:charge:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK....so I am supposted to be reading teacher stuff.....:icon_rolleyes:

This whole NH thing....is realitively new to me. Did it come out in the 90s or early 2000s? JI was not raised on it.

Took a clinic on it....got yelled at and made the clinician very frustrated with me cause I 'couldn't get it'. Was totally foreign to me.

Even got a horse taken out from underneith me from buying. I was in the process of buying a horse, told the owner that I was going to toake it to this clinic I mentioned above, and she said, "Sorry sweetie, if you are going to do that, then I don't want you to have my horse.":eek_color: I had no idea why, still don't really except that maybe she didn't like what 'NH' could mean?????

The one thing I really didn't like in that clinic was how if the hrose was in your space, and the horse I used was 'in your pocket' I had to bang on his head with those knotted halters. I would never do that to my own horse. :hide:

I did learn to do minimal ground work....move the hind and front around.....but was left feeling very stupidified. I sat there the whole time and thought....what is this guys probelm? I KNOW how to ride, is he frustrated cause I CAN? 

I still really don't know much about NH except it gets a bad rap. I guess I should read up on it.....again tho.....sounds like education....new idea everyone jumps on without proper training and then things go haywire.


----------



## SueC

A re-post from elsewhere: For *Koolio* (and anyone else who's interested), I've got another thing written from a horse's point of view. It happened because on another thread we were discussing similar things as on this thread, about spooking and suspicion and working from the ground. I was recounting the most hairy experience I had dealing with a spooky horse from the ground (and this is from my point of view):



> In an extreme situation with a very scared horse I had to deal with rearing and plunging from the ground, but as long as you can maintain your relative position and keep out of harm's way that's quite manageable, certainly compared to trying to ride in such a scenario. That horse in that scenario was so freaked out he would have bolted home at top speed had I let the reins go. I had to keep him moving on the ground to dissipate some of that adrenaline. Standing still not an option. :wink: Took around ten minutes to calm him down. I then deliberately spent some time walking away a little from the _bogeyman_, and then walking back towards him. Over and over, talking calmly to the horse. Getting closer and closer. Until the horse tolerated the bogeyman. Praise praise praise etc, end of lesson.
> 
> In that particular case, it was a type of livestock in the neighbour's paddock that this horse had not encountered before. After that day, he was still suspicious and needed cajoling for a while, but never panicked at this type of bogeyman again. Or indeed panicked so blindly again. This was (ex-harness) Sunsmart during his first fortnight under saddle, at the beginning of developing a working relationship with me. It was really important that this situation ended on a good note (always is, but especially during this formative stage). And it's so much easier now, of course, seven or eight years later. A totally different kettle of fish once the horse sees you as someone you can rely on, etc. I think starting out is always the most difficult phase.


And now from the horse's perspective, with some humorous overlay! :wink: 
NB: Horses don't paragraph. It doesn't represent their thinking style.


“I was carrying the monkey along when we got to a wide open space, and I noticed to my horror that there were tentacled, fanged, dangerous bogeymen in the field beyond. I immediately wanted to turn and put a safe distance between them and me. The monkey seems to be slow on the uptake – often unaware of these dangers and telling me to keep going. I found I couldn't get away and was panicking. Suddenly the monkey was next to me. I still couldn't get away. My mouth was uncomfortable whenever I tried to run. So I tried rearing up, but after a while I found that didn't advance my cause either. I still couldn't get away. The monkey was making soothing sounds and yabbering at me and walking in circles with me. The tentacled, fanged, dangerous bogeymen were still in the field. They hadn't gotten any closer. The monkey wasn't worried, and was pointing at the bogeymen. I don't understand this monkey. I was walking in circles and that made me feel better. I would rather have run away but I couldn't. I liked being in motion, and it calmed me. When I was calm, I felt better. It also pleased the monkey, though goodness knows why. The tentacled, fanged, dangerous bogeymen were still in the field. They were not coming after me. The monkey walked with me, sometimes away from them, sometimes towards them. Every time I walked towards them afresh, it was less frightening. Then I saw they didn't have any tentacles, but they did have fangs. Are there fanged vegetarians? The monkey seems to think so. The monkey was calm and happy, and praised me every time I went closer to them. Either this monkey is monumentally stupid, or it knows something I don't. Hmmm. I've got to keep my eye on this monkey. When I was really calm, and standing looking at the bogeymen, my monkey was ecstatic, and I got to go home! The monkey climbed up on my back again, and we ambled down the field. Every now and then, the monkey asked me to turn around and look at the bogeymen. They weren't following us. When we got home the monkey gave me a bath.”


In all seriousness, what the horse learnt:

Trying to bolt away didn't improve anything.
Rearing didn't improve anything.
He didn't get eaten by the bogeymen.
Walking in circles was calming.
The bogeymen looked less scary the longer he spent near them.
The monkey is a puzzlement.
The monkey was pleased when he got calm.
When he had calmly faced the bogeymen, he got to go home.

If you've got to deal with a panicking, plunging, rearing horse, it's imperative to understand that this is just instinctive equine defensive programming in the face of perceived danger. It's nothing personal and it's certainly not about the pecking order. No horse, herd leader or not, attempts to stop another horse from bolting – more likely it will join in – as this is an evolutionarily successful survival strategy that has served equines well for millions of years. The ones that didn't do it got eaten. It's quite amazing that we can train horses significantly (but of course never completely) out of such behaviours around humans – it's a huge achievement when you think about it.

This was without question the most frenzied and extreme behaviour I've ever hung on to from the ground. At the start, I thought to myself, “Holy barnacle, I'm 70kg and he's nearly 500kg and he's as quick as a flash, what chance have I got? And what's my injury risk here?” Letting go was an option, but it would have taken a while to de-programme him out of a successful case of “Bolting is a good thing to do.” Successfully staying with him meant making huge progress out of just one teaching situation. So I determined to stay with him as long as I reasonably could, and just stuck to what I'd been taught from the time I was nine: Don't attempt to pull on the horse – just resist gently. You can't win a tug-of-war with a horse, even with a bit. When he moves, move with him and stay at his shoulder and slow down his progress. At the shoulder, you're least likely to be stomped on or thrown over, and you have the most mechanical advantage over the horse's head.

I had to move pretty fast and there were some moments where I really didn't think I could possibly stay upright or hold on. Amazingly though, it worked. And none of this was remotely about pecking order – it was just about what he would learn from the situation. Impeding his instinctive flight meant he would be exposed to something scary and learn it didn't harm him after all. He would face the fear and settle down without running away. It just changed the scenario from the usual equine routine of “See scary thing, run” to one count of “I stayed with the scary thing and it was OK”. And although it's great if you can stay with it, it's actually not the end of the world if you can't – it will just mean you'll have to spend more time on that stuff in subsequent sessions.

It was not a fight by any stretch of the imagination, and it wasn't contest for supremacy – that's just a silly overlay people create with their emotional baggage. It was quiet patient persistence, and a positive educational experience for the horse: He panicked, but he stayed near scary things and eventually calmed down, and nothing bad happened, and the monkey was happy.

Of course, it's so much easier if the horses we ride are raised in wide-open paddocks surrounded by all sorts of different animals, machinery and sights, and then exposed to all sorts of places and travel while still young, as my Arabian mare was, with whom I never had a major fear scenario when riding. Sunsmart was born cloistered in a stable and small yard without any wide-ranging vistas, and growing up he only ever saw horses, and only solid-coloured ones at that, and beyond that a circle of enclosing bushland from which an occasional emu or kangaroo emerged, and when he travelled it was always to a generic trotting track. Therefore, although he is not what I would call a timid horse by a long shot, I had to do a lot of de-sensitising with him when I started riding him: Not to machinery or cars – trotters are super with that, since they encounter mobile barriers, ambulances and huge watering trucks sharing the track with them at every trial or race – but to those ubiquitous organic bogeymen, especially on trails!


PS: So people can put faces to names: Sunsmart and his "monkey" :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

There is a big system of rain moving straight at me from the north. If this goes around the mountain and no rain, I guess my garden is gone. Say a little prayer.

Blue I didn't have a garden when I got my chickens. There is no order in which you do first. Maybe use this rule of thumb. Do what makes you happy. If you want chickens first, get them girls settled in and get your raised garden bed together and it will all work out. Some of my most enjoyable moments are watching my girls dart about chasing bugs. It is nice though to have them to turn out to clean out the baby grasshoppers. They do go right thru the garden when they are scouting around. Primary object is to enjoy when possible:thumbsup:

TJ Spirit is so pretty. She has such a pretty head. And yes very shiny. The halter does look good. Maybe just scarf up a smaller one to keep in your tack collection. Big accomplishment on hooking up trailer. I know Spirit was glad for you being there at the center. She looks like she really has a nice demeanor. 

Nickers I am so glad you got to ride so you could move on from the fall. Just keep riding and don't let too much time go by. That's was my biggest down fall.

HP Yeah I really like the chicken manure. When I clean my chicken pen out, I like to put the manure from the area where they roost in my garden. There is pure poop in there and no seeds from feed mixed in. Helps keep the weeds and grass out of my garden. The stuff from their run goes out to where I am trying to build up the soil where I have kept horses. My soil here is really sandy with a layer of clay underneath. Mountain soil. Very poor, so anything I can do to spunk it up, I do.

Koolio Happy Canada Day. I know you are enjoying the puppy school. I think after seeing the success you and Nickers have with training classes, if I ever get a puppy that will be a have to.

Rick *Happy birthday*. Hope you have many many more. All of them on horseback:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: :cowboy: 

Sue Hope you get better from your cold soon. Can't wait to see the box you made for DH and new work on the house. You and Sunsmart make a good team. Wish I just had a fraction of all of that horse sense you have.

VickiRose I have really enjoyed the pics of your DS holding the lamb.

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Sue Hope you get better from your cold soon. Can't wait to see the box you made for DH and new work on the house. You and Sunsmart make a good team. Wish I just had a fraction of all of that horse sense you have.


And I wish I had a TARDIS, so I could fly you here, put you on my horse, and amble along as your footman around our farm tracks. Guaranteed enjoyable experience.  He never spooks when he has his baby-sitter at his shoulder.

I will make an extra effort to take photos tomorrow.

I hope you are having nice steaks and vegetables and naughty desserts, and time with other people. Take care!


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I like that thinking. I think I'll start hinting at the Mr. about planning a coop. With all these dogs, it will take some serious planning!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> And I wish I had a TARDIS, so I could fly you here, put you on my horse, and amble along as your footman around our farm tracks. Guaranteed enjoyable experience.  He never spooks when he has his baby-sitter at his shoulder.
> 
> I will make an extra effort to take photos tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you are having nice steaks and vegetables and naughty desserts, and time with other people. Take care!


Thanx Sue

I love the TARDIS Idea. Would that be fun or what. I could not only visit my Aussie Sis, but ride that beautiful Sunsmart. That would be more fun than being a kid at Christmas who has tons of neat presents under the tree.:loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Ellen, I like that thinking. I think I'll start hinting at the Mr. about planning a coop. With all these dogs, it will take some serious planning!:icon_rolleyes:


Make sure what ever you come up with that you have a secure roosting area. Night predators can dig or climb and the hens are helpless in the dark. The ole sayin like a sittin duck. Must be secure. The run I have is also secure and then there is a day pen for them to have a little space to scratch and dig around in. They love dirt baths so it is necessary to give them an area like this. It also protects them from dogs. You may have to eventually fence the dogs out of your chicken and garden area and make it possible to turn the hens into the garden when the plants get mature enough where the hens won't scratch them up. Hens will also peck tomatoes when they start to ripen. So you will have to supervise the times when the hens can roam the garden. Have fun.:thumbsup: I have been very successful in keeping bug invasions to a minimum around simply because the girls love them bugs


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- I attached a dog run to my chicken coop. Every morning I let my chickens out into the run. They have lots of room to hunt & peck. Then when I am home in the evening, I open the run and let them into the yard. My bird dogs leave them alone! It took a little supervision and convincing for one of them, but the other two are gems! The chickens go back to the coop by themselves before it gets dark, then I just close the coop up safe and sound for the night. They are really easy animals to care for!

Today is a pool party for my school friends. It's only going to be 65 today! Brrrr. At least no rain for through the weekend. We have had way too much. I make a really yummy nutella dip and have strawberries, bananas, graham crackers and pretzels to dip with. YUM!

Natural Horsemanship came about when I was on leave from horses. I have read a lot about it, but haven't tried much. I agree with NM. It's a lot like education. New ideas come out and everyone jumps on the band wagon before it is completely thought out. I remember when all the kids were given journals and had to write for 1o minutes in each class. The time we have with kids is short enough, how were the math teachers supposed to get through their curriculum? Good intentions, disastrous practice!


----------



## tjtalon

Got up too late to make it to the laundry room, so will do the other stuff on my to-do list today & tackle that (& grocery store) in the morning. Have to go to a mandatory meeting @ work tomorrow night, 6p-8p. Ugh...at least I get paid for it!

Happy Birthday Rick!! Oh, that was Spirit I handled yesterday (the TWH), not Bailey, she's unsuited for that kind of thing (Spirit kinda-sorta is, she liked being petted & admired & LOVED the grass. Little Arab Mimi was in her element; stood like a beautiful white statue for everyone & was interested in the people. Spirit was interested in the "free food"!)

I can't believe how the day wore me out 'tho! I slept like a rock last night. Maybe a combination of only having 5 hrs sleep previous (coming off the 3p11p shift & the 2 12s before that...was already whupped), being not-so-young, & the newness of everything I was doing. I LOVED every minute!! Including (lol) having to re-do the feed bins in the trailer as had mistakenly taken alfalfa from the barn instead of hay...the boarder all of a sudden (after I'd filled the feed areas) asked me what side I'd gotten the "hay" from; told her the left side..oops!

So, had to redo, take out the alfalfa then lug the hay. Well...now I know the difference between hay & alfalfa!! Paid close attention...different smell, texture & Janice explained that hay is a grass but alfalfa is a legume. She apologised for not directing me to the right area in the barn, not thinking that I had no idea (as have never helped feed, besides distributing grain pans already prepared by Janice to the proper horses). Told her it was fine, I learned something! ('Tho I did have a moment of "wish I'd known that.." as the sweat was pouring into my eyes & I had to do the chore twice. It was terribly hot & I seem to sweat buckets, more than other people...so w/all that wetness, I'm pretty sure I was boiled, not fried!)

What a great day, got totally immersed w/horse activities; was very good for me!

I get confused by all the NH stuff, esp w/reading the forum on HF. Totally alien things. Janice is an accredited NH instructor ("Spanish-California-Nevada, & Resistance Free Methods") thru a Colorado based guy who shall remain nameless here, for her privacy & from any prying eyes from grasshoppers.

But, I've never seen her do or been taught ANY of the silly &/or harmful methods I've read about in NH threads (I stopped reading them last year). Everything has been down-to-earth common sense horsemanship & all reality-based. In fact, another reason that I love SueC's latest story is that it sounds right-on w/what/how I've been learning. Janice has taught me so much about body language, mine & the horses, & "reading" to understand what the horse is doing/thinking. All very real, no nonsense, no tricks/gimmicks etc.

But some (a very few, I think) people really do have a true gift. Janice is one (& not just my opinion; after my canter thing last time, that lady I told you guys about said "And now you have the Horse Whisperer". She wasn't being facetious [Janice hung her head & blushed]). Janice has said that her calling is to take her gift w/horses to people who need to heal thru horses. She's very humble about that.

Anyway, that's my take w/NH. It's totally personal & centered in one tiny area with one person. The more I think about it, over these past two years, the more blessed I feel (& amazed) that I was lead to this woman...& to her horses. Sometimes she gets exasperated with me, but it's all good!

Dang, it's almost 11am here. Better get a shower & pick away at the to-do list. Happy to be home, cats are happy I'm home.

HP, enjoy your party!

Ellen, I may have been confusing w/the halter: the green one on the head pick is the one I got from Dawn in exchange for the small one I sent her for Phineas. It's way way too big. I'm not sure what to do about it yet...at some point, maybe take it to the tack store I like (not the one where I got the mislabeled little one) & see if I can put it on consignment, & get one that's midway between that & the little one...I need a halter I can USE!

Well, better go now & accomplish something in this day. later all!


----------



## tjtalon

Finally downloaded a picture I can share w/in privacy controls. This woman had mental deficits & I saw her heart go totally onto Spirit. She was in love & I bet you anything that she looked at her hands later & thought something like "I touched that beautiful horse..." Yesterday was what that was all about & this pic says it all:


----------



## tjtalon

Just for fun, a selfie; my hat had slid back & almost came off w/negotiating w/Spirit about detangling her tail, but I scrunched it back down proper...after the pic!


----------



## Blue

Ellen, the garden would definitely have to be fenced off. My dogs don't dig much, but love to lay on something cool and comforting. I've had many squashed ferns!


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, very dapper with your hat!  But didn't you say it was too big? DH and I were going, "That's too small!" - as Akubras in Australia are worn basically to cover most of your head - they drop right above the eyebrows and ears to shade your face. I had one when I was 23, then gave it to my dad because he was outdoors more than I and he hasn't got as much hair as me! :rofl:

Great photo there with hands and horse - says it all!


----------



## Happy Place

Nike was in rare form tonight. I was hanging out in the pasture with them. Each one came to me softly, head down to get a scfratch, then wandered away to eat grass. I walked up to Nike to brush him and he walked away. The Buster tried to herd him a bit and I ran Buster off. I got to Nike and he trotted away head high in the air!!! Sass monster! I feel good about that because I know he is feeling better. Here are a couple pics from tonight. As you can see, I didn't lay a brush on him!

DH is working on a house owned by the 4h presedent. They talked horses for a bit and trailers and what size truck I should be looking at! LOL Good that he is gathering info. DH also told me I should be using cocosoya instead of corn oil. Corn oil is old school. LOL I told him that farmer probably doesn't know what it is or would want to pay that much for oil. I think Nike is coming along just fine. I am having trouble getting to him. I have to wade through ankle deep slippery mud to get to them. They come to me at feed time but wander across the muddy abiss as soon as they are done. I so wish he was at a different location!!!


----------



## Eole

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!* :happy-birthday8::cheers:
Hope you are celebrating surrounded by people you love. And some horse smell too!

*NM*, so happy about the nice ride with your neighbours. Finding new trails is so exciting, I live for this. I'm a bit nuts about trail riding, I know.

About NH, it's such a meaningless word, including both good and bad stuff. I think some of the first "whisperers" were actually great horsemen with lots of common sense and love for the horse. Like Janice. Trying to teach it is another game. When money and egos get involved, good ideas get distorted and it isn't about the horse anymore. I still think we can pick some useful information in all this NH wave, if it can help us understand and solve issues with our own horses. I'm willing to learn all the time, but won't follow any technique blindly.

*HP*: Nike has improved a lot, it's suddenly very obvious. Nutella dip, couldn't resist that, humm... you'll have to plan double- work out 

*TJ*, what a great day of learning and making those people happy. Spirit is so shiny, you could be a Professional groom. (what about that? Didn't you groom dogs before?)

*Sue*: loved the old pictures in Germany and how you dealt with Sunsmart's spook.
*Blue*: how is Patch doing, any improvement on the chewing behaviour?

Rain all day, I was at work so it's all good. Job meeting tomorrow morning, hope to squeeze a ride in before or after.


----------



## Blue

Hey all! I want that nutella dip recipe! 

Patch is doing ok. It's so hot here that I haven't even gotten out to work with him. My hours changed to days for now so…… anyway I keep him in his kennel when I'm away and at bedtime. Can't replace anymore boots! 

NH. Hmmm. Whats natural about place the hide of a dead animal on a prey animal and climbing aboard for a ride? It seems to me that ALL methods of training have their benefits. Need to work through the whole mess and find what works for you and your horse. In the end if it works keep doing it, if it doesn't work stop


----------



## AnitaAnne

:happy-birthday8:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RROOAADDYY!!!!


----------



## Koolio

happy birthday roaddy!!!


----------



## Blue

Hey, is it Roadyy's Birthday?


----------



## Blue

Lol, happy birthday!


----------



## VickiRose

Happy Birthday Roadyy!


----------



## VickiRose

Well, my trail ride has been cancelled, neither friend can make it. One has to do a 20km training ride for her endurance horse and the other one is having a major confidence crisis. So she is coming over for coffee Saturday instead. Then we can chat and look at my two graze happily in the paddock. Much more relaxing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Well, my trail ride has been cancelled, neither friend can make it. One has to do a 20km training ride for her endurance horse and the other one is having a major confidence crisis. So she is coming over for coffee Saturday instead. Then we can chat and look at my two graze happily in the paddock. Much more relaxing!


Sorry you are not getting your ride in. This FEAR chat might be a good topic over coffee. 

The little lamb is so cute!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Well, we got rain yesterday. Yessss! My garden soil is full of moisture. We have another batch of rain heading this way. Went out and picked a mess of green beans yesterday and fixed them to eat. Roma green bean are really a good variety. Even though the beans were slightly tough from lack of water, there were no strings. I cooked a handful of tiny tators with them.

TJ Sorry about my confusion on the halter. You know me lol. Good selfie. I like the hat. 

Horses are healing and I bet the girl will look back on that memory many times. The picture does say it all.

*HP* Wow, Nicke looks great. You are doing a wonderful job with him. Can't wait to see you doing ground work and riding him:thumbsup:

*VickiRose* Sorry your trail ride was cancelled. Your being there for you friend to talk about her confidence will be priceless. She will surely appreciate.

Hey yall, do ya think *Rick* road a horse on his birthday.:rofl: Most probably!

*Blue *Glad Patch is getting into the routine. Sounds like he is a good boy. Year ole's are still probably cutting teeth. He will get out of that and by that time his crate will be his haven. Patch is in good hands, I know he is going to be fine:thumbsup:

I had an interesting offer a few days ago. Do yall remember Peaches, the 4 yr old TWH I was looking at. Well the owners came over to ride from my place to the trails and then, we went out to eat. Was nice to have people around and to see horses in the barn. I will refer to them as A and S. S suggested a few days later for me to consider having Peaches there some for me to get comfortable with. They are still trying to help me with my fear. They really seem to be sincere. S rode Peaches the other day when they were here and she did really good. The other horse they are trying to start me on is Dixie. She is a cremelo and is really docile. They have raised these horses from babies and really know them. I am afraid with K's busy schedule while her DS is out of school for the summer me riding with her this summer will be here and there. I don't blame her because I know she doesn't get much quality time with DS so hope she's enjoying. We will probably do more this fall.

Hope everyone has a great day. Time to feed. 

God Bless and keep.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, so glad you finally got some rain. Green beans are one of the garden goodies I want to master.

On the subject of the 4 yr old TWH. I only vaguely remember the details from before, but never forget, a 4 yr old is a 4 yr old. Like Patch, they have maturity issues to grow though still. That is what concerns me about the young ones.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I second that BLUE. I wouldn't look at anything less than 10 yo and a few million miles under it's belt. But that is just me........:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *TJ*, very dapper with your hat!  But didn't you say it was too big? DH and I were going, "That's too small!" - as Akubras in Australia are worn basically to cover most of your head - they drop right above the eyebrows and ears to shade your face. I had one when I was 23, then gave it to my dad because he was outdoors more than I and he hasn't got as much hair as me! :rofl:


Yeah...i have hat issues, alright:icon_rolleyes:I stuffed the band inside so it wouldn't come down on my ears, because it bends my ears OVER & makes me look even goofier..gotta be a happy medium here somewhere:wink: Cool hat 'tho, Janice gave it to me.


----------



## Happy Place

I'd vote no on a 4 yr old for myself, even with a constant coach. I'm looking for fun and companionship. If my next horse is 19, that will be ok! The horse in my avatar was shown heavily and was very athletic. I was still showing him at 20 yrs old. Jumping puts a lot of pressure on those big guys. If I found a trail horse or western school horse who was older, I'd be pretty happy.

Here is a side by side of Nike from June 3 and yesterday. He is still quite ribby and his top line needs filling out with exercise but his shoulders and butt are rounding some now. His belly is tightening up a bit too. I'm happy with his progress, frustrated with the working conditions I have for him though.
View attachment 664218
View attachment 664226


----------



## Happy Place

Nutella dip- 1/2 cup Nutella, 1/2 cup whip cream, 4oz cream cheese. mix together until smooth. That's it. I like it a little sweeter and not so much cheese cake tasting so I cut the cream cheese to 2 oz. It's good either way! It got scarfed right up. We also had homemade guacamole and chips, fresh fruit veggies and choc. chip cookies. We sat outside, munched away and got caught up since we hadn't seen each other in a month LOL. They are a great bunch and I will miss working with them.

Somehow I stayed up til 3 am last night, watching TV and talking to DH. He didn't get home from work until 10. Now I am all out of sorts and trying to recoup my day. I am headed to the gym before I do anything else.

DH's customer gave him a recommendation for a barn that is 30 minutes from us. Said they have fair rates and very patient and good instructors. If I keep the job I have, it will be on the way home. If I switch, it will be a pain to get to. Might be ok for the rest of the summer though. Heck, they might have a horse for me if Nike doesn't work out. I'll call them after the holiday weekend.


----------



## Happy Place

My nine yr old Lab just had a seizure. He has them from time to time and the vet said that unless they became regular occurrences, there's nothing really to do. He is fine now but I don't really want to leave the house, just in case! I think I'll wait another hour and see how he is feeling.

I just read this article on fear and riding. Interesting.
Overcoming the fear of getting hurt.

I looked up the barn that DH's customer recommended. It looks WONDERFUL! A very old friend of mine in on their list of instructors. I think it may be old though because she has her own barn to teach from that is over an hour away. I'm getting excited now! Indoor and outdoor rings, trails, round pens, stalled horses are turned out from 7 am to 6 pm. They offer pasture boarding as well. All on over 200 acres! Sounds beautiful.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> I'd vote no on a 4 yr old for myself, even with a constant coach. I'm looking for fun and companionship. If my next horse is 19, that will be ok! The horse in my avatar was shown heavily and was very athletic. I was still showing him at 20 yrs old. Jumping puts a lot of pressure on those big guys. If I found a trail horse or western school horse who was older, I'd be pretty happy.
> 
> Here is a side by side of Nike from June 3 and yesterday. He is still quite ribby and his top line needs filling out with exercise but his shoulders and butt are rounding some now. His belly is tightening up a bit too. I'm happy with his progress, frustrated with the working conditions I have for him though.
> View attachment 664218
> View attachment 664226


Nike is looking fabulous and ready to start real work/riding!! 

You have made a huge difference not only in Nike's life, but all three horses and the farmer & wife!! 

Pat yourself on the back!!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, a four year old is still changing, and can be a very different horse in a year. 

If they really want to help you, then they would let you lease the horse for 6 months to a year, at their place, and help you ride the horse for the whole time. 

You just pay them for the feed, farrier, vet, etc. 

If after a year of leasing and riding the horse, in groups and on your own, you are still wanting to buy the horse, then by all means buy her then.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Ellen, a four year old is still changing, and can be a very different horse in a year.
> 
> If they really want to help you, then they would let you lease the horse for 6 months to a year, at their place, and help you ride the horse for the whole time.
> 
> You just pay them for the feed, farrier, vet, etc.
> 
> If after a year of leasing and riding the horse, in groups and on your own, you are still wanting to buy the horse, then by all means buy her then.


AA

I think you and the others are right on this one. Sorry I am making yall rehash the whole thing over again. I think empty stall syndrome is the problem. I like your idea on leasing her, but she is still young. You mentioned to leave her at their place instead of leasing and bringing her here. Just for curiosity sake, does it matter where the horse is when it is leased or is it better to have it at the owners place?


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> I think you and the others are right on this one. Sorry I am making yall rehash the whole thing over again. I think empty stall syndrome is the problem. I like your idea on leasing her, but she is still young. You mentioned to leave her at their place instead of leasing and bringing her here. Just for curiosity sake, does it matter where the horse is when it is leased or is it better to have it at the owners place?


I have seen leases both ways, owners place or your own, but in your case, I think it would be good to leave her there so they can help you. 

If you bring a horse home before you are fully confident you can ride, it might not work out. If you ride that horse at least once a week for a whole year, you will be confident. 

Just my opinion...

And if you just want to fill the empty stall, I will be happy to bring Sassy over for you to fuss over, but not to ride or buy, would just be on loan because I am never going to sell the three i have. I will own them until they pass over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## ellen hays

AA Thank you for offering Sassy. In order to just house one for the winter, I would be obligated to buy at least 200 bales ($1000. ) No grazing here. Would at least like to enjoy an occasional ride. I appreciate the offer. Thank you.


----------



## Happy Place

Vent time. I just had a totally frustrating experience. I went out to work with Nike. All three followed me out to dry ground and were nice and respectful. I slowly approached Nike and he walked away. Several times. Each time he positioned himself so that I would have to walk around the other horses so I wasn't approaching from the rear. They he just walked off, slogged through the mud to the barn. There is foot deep mud at both entrances to the small L shaped barn. I am not willing to risk breaking an ankle or getting kicked if I am stuck in the mud and they decide to do an about face. I couldn't get them out of the barn!

DH called as I was driving home and was all about "why is he running away from you? You have to be strict and tell him NO! " I patiently explained that not all horses stay stock still while you catch them in the field. If it were just an open field with no mud bogs, I would have just been persistent until I got him. Then he was telling he what I should have done, like he has done it a thousand times and it was obvious! He doesn't ride! He doesn't know anything more than what he has seen in videos! It was so frustrating to hear.

Now he thinks that I should tie a rope across the barn doors so that they can't get in. One of the doors is wide like a garage door. Maybe that's not a bad idea but how many hoops do I need to jump through to work this horse safely on this property? DH further said that I have to be persistent and how does he know that I won't have the same problems with my own horses on our property. GRRRR Its not like I haven't caught difficult horses before. I would never allow my property to fall into such poor condition in the first place.

Farmer thinks that now I may be feeding too much. He left food in his pail twice. Once because the wife sprayed him with fly spray while he was eating and he hates it so he walked away. Last night I put too much oil in so he didn't want what was in the bottom of the bucket. 

Advice welcome. I promise to take it with kind regard and not snap anyone's head off.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, what if you took a little treat out, like a carrot or something to catch him for a while? I know people don't believe in this, but with the other loose hroses, that maybe what you have to do for now.

I know what you mean about betting stuck. When we lived on the farm and had like 7 horses the back of the barn was deep mud. The boss mare kept most of the herd in the back section of the barn or outside in the mud. You never knew if she would come flying out and chas ethem....and there you are, knee deep in mud, like a bobber in water. Here come 6 horses (several were draft) scattering. This occured sometimes if I was only wanting to get one out, not bring in the whole herd.

What are you trying to do, halter and brush him?

BTW, I think he looks good.


----------



## ellen hays

HP All I can tell you is.....Purina Dobbins Delights Apple flavor. Make giving this to Nicke a very special thing. First give it to him several times each time when he is tied so he can't walk off. Make sure he can see it in you hand. Be sure to repeat and give to him sevreral times to reinforce that you are the source of those yummy things. Then, once he learns you are the source of these good things, make sure when you extend your hand and make the treat visable when you approach. This will be tricky with the others around, so if you can give him one or two while he is loose and not with the others, he will become a chow hound and make a bee line to you once he is out with the others or not. Use this draw at the same time protect from the dominant ones. Eventually, He will see you at the barn door and run to beat the others there. I had Red where all he had to do is see me at the barn. Chow hound he was, he would be there before the others know what was going on. If Nicke is ever taken from the other herd members for a long period of time, you will have to establish your dominance as he will try you for the dominant position. Just you and him, one or the other will have to rule.Not being able to ride and work Red after a surgery was when I feel I lost him. Please if you can avoid my mistake.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, HP, I feel your pain....I had a boyfriend who liked to tell me 'how it's done'. He had absolutely no flippin' clue. Got on my horse once, and she threw him instantly. LOL Take that!! :falloff:

Very frustrating...especially when it's a spouse. Vent away!!:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Wish I could help, HP, but just don't have experience; have only caught in a runi-in pen or round pen...with no or minimal mud. Hmmmm...Nicker's carrot suggestion might be the ticket for this one.. Are you thinking of asking farmer if you can lease (or buy) him & take him to that stable?

In 2 hours I have to go to a mandatory meeting at work until 8p. Sigh. Just woke up from a 2 hr nap, 'tho, which is nice.

Next Tuesday around noon I'll get to go to Janice's (barring rain) & "just play", as Janice put it, so fingers crossed Spirit will be available. She's going to try & get the AC going in the tack shed; if she does, I'll do some routine maintenance clean-up in there. Hers & my schedule plus she'll be OT 3rd week of July will prohibit any other visits, so hope this prospective one works out.

Gonna go read the link HP just posted. "See ya" later...


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks for the suggestions. I am not sure about bringing treats out in the pasture. Those three stick close together. Once I gave Nike a treat, the others would be wide eyed and curious!

I don't know if I would lease Nike or not. I don't even know how broke he is or if he is sound. Today my goal was to brush him and if the others were in the back part of the field, I would try to lunge him a bit. When I go to feed tonight, I will bring a couple snacks out to feed Nike once dinner is over and they take off. He's a nice boy and not mean when he moves away, he just moves and positions himself to the safety of the herd. If he were the only horse I had to be concerned with, I would not be having this problem. I would have waded the mud, gone in and haltered him.

I guess I need to take a step back, spend time in the pasture, maybe with a treat and just get him to be close to me without worrying about what I am going to do to him! Per farmers request, I will cut back his feed by a cup or two. I'll watch him like a hawk because I don't want him to loose any of the weight I worked to put on!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Thank you for offering Sassy. In order to just house one for the winter, I would be obligated to buy at least 200 bales ($1000. ) No grazing here. Would at least like to enjoy an occasional ride. I appreciate the offer. Thank you.


You don't have any grass at all? That may be part of the problem. Horses are a lot calmer if they can graze all day. Even riding on grass is less stressful for horses. 

I thought you had a pasture...do you at least have turn out area? 

I use about 200 bales/year for all three horses, depending on how much we travel. Need a lot more hay when we travel.


----------



## SueC

Good morning! I'm having breakfast, so all I can do is read, and give you a little Australian ditty:

A dingo trapper way out west
Had fungus growing from his chest
He's scrape it off when it was ripe
And smoke it in his corncob pipe


Cultural exchange is one of the things that brings me to this thread.

Having freshly made rye waffles with maple syrup and cream and must be careful of the keyboard!


----------



## ellen hays

AA

When I came up here I had to clear land and make as much grazible area as I could. It takes several years to get newly cleared land to become a grassy area. The soil leaves a lot to be desired since it is mountain land. It is coming along, but is not a pasture. The process takes time. I think as long as a horse has enough to forage on and enough hay for fiber and enough feed with nutrients, it will be ok. I hope I am not way off base.

During the summer you probably have enough for them to solely graze on. I don't, or at least not yet. Feed one horse hay all year long and see how much that adds up in hay.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> NH. Hmmm. Whats natural about place the hide of a dead animal on a prey animal and climbing aboard for a ride? It seems to me that ALL methods of training have their benefits. Need to work through the whole mess and find what works for you and your horse. In the end if it works keep doing it, if it doesn't work stop


:iagree:


Well said!:clap:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Yeah...i have hat issues, alright:icon_rolleyes:I stuffed the band inside so it wouldn't come down on my ears, because it bends my ears OVER & makes me look even goofier..gotta be a happy medium here somewhere:wink: Cool hat 'tho, Janice gave it to me.


Here's an engineering solution: Make two incisions in the brim that you can feed your ears into.  Are you sure you're not an elf?

:cheers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> When I came up here I had to clear land and make as much grazible area as I could. It takes several years to get newly cleared land to become a grassy area. The soil leaves a lot to be desired since it is mountain land. It is coming along, but is not a pasture. The process takes time. I think as long as a horse has enough to forage on and enough hay for fiber and enough feed with nutrients, it will be ok. I hope I am not way off base.
> 
> During the summer you probably have enough for them to solely graze on. I don't, or at least not yet. Feed one horse hay all year long and see how much that adds up in hay.


Yeah, mine is the side of a mountain too, so I know what you mean. Plus different horses eat different amounts. 

Your not way off base, horses are just happier with grass around them. IMO

I give my horses just a little hay to nibble on right now, maybe one flake each if it is really dry, only a half of a flake if it has been raining enough. 

I always put out a little bit of hay, just in case they need more than the grass provides. Same with grain, they only get a little bit, at the most 1 quart/day just more to remind them to come up to the barn when they see me. 

I wasn't being critical of your care, it is just my experience that horses are happier with grass to eat, and if you don't have any, it may make them a bit more jumpy. 

Did you read Sue's story back a few pages about her horse having a come-apart because he saw a cow or several cows? She had to get off he went so crazy cause he wasn't used to being out on pasture and seeing stuff like that. 

But yeah, horses can be kept without any pasture, quite common in show barns, racing barns, and congested areas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HP - I give my horses's treats out in the pasture a lot. Sure they all crowd up for their share, but I dodn't let any fighting go on and I always give each horse at least one treat. 

Then I pick the horse I am going to work with, usually Chivas but often the other too, cleaning hooves or whatever. 

They know the chosen horse will get more treats as I work with them, so they are eager for my attention. 

The Spanish School of Vienna (the Lippizon Stallions) use treats to train. If they can, so can I


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally had closing today for my re-financing!! So glad to have that over and done!!! 

I have been researching bareback pads on-line and I think I have settled on the Natural Ride Barreback Saddle. 

It is sort of a cross between a bareback pad and a saddle. It is rather pricey new, so I plan to hunt for a used one. 

This is what they look like:


----------



## Happy Place

Congrats on the closing!

I made my own horse treats today for the first time. They loved them!!! I used 3 cups oatmeal, 1 cup apple sauce (unsweetened ), 1/4 cup molasses and 1/2 flour. I rolled little balls and baked them at 350 for 15 min. Super easy and horse approved!

Still waiting for DH to get home from work. I am STARVING!!!! Dinner was ready at 6:30. #nosenceoftime.


----------



## corgi

Hello everyone...first of all, I want to show you what I found when I walked into the barn this evening. 

Everything that was within reach of Lady Isabella was in the aisle. 

2 of her halters
3 boxes of fan mounters
One lead line that I have never seen before
Her pink fly mask.

Someone had a tossing party today!!!

This girl has plenty of life left in her and she had no guilt about the mess she made. I so wish I been there to see her do this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Hello everyone...first of all, I want to show you what I found when I walked into the barn this evening.
> 
> Everything that was within reach of Lady Isabella was in the aisle.
> 
> 2 of her halters
> 3 boxes of fan mounters
> One lead line that I have never seen before
> Her pink fly mask.
> 
> Someone had a tossing party today!!!
> 
> This girl has plenty of life left in her and she had no guilt about the mess she made. I so wish I been there to see her do this.


:clap:Isabella!! She had some fun today...if you hung everything back up, she may do it all over again!! 

Did she tie those knots in the lead rope?? 

Very nice looking barn btw,


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Congrats on the closing!
> 
> I made my own horse treats today for the first time. They loved them!!! I used 3 cups oatmeal, 1 cup apple sauce (unsweetened ), 1/4 cup molasses and 1/2 flour. I rolled little balls and baked them at 350 for 15 min. Super easy and horse approved!
> 
> Still waiting for DH to get home from work. I am STARVING!!!! Dinner was ready at 6:30. #nosenceoftime.


I'd be eating without him, or at least nibbling on some of those yummy horse treats. 

You did try one didn't you??


----------



## corgi

I also wanted to tell you about my very first lesson on Blue. It was tonight.

The BO is a former WP champ and she went over the classes I am going to enter next Saturday: Showmanship, novice WP, novice western equitation, and novice western Go As You Please.

She taught me the movement and patterns in Showmanship. Lots of smiles and quick movements to show off the horse. Blue actually trotted/jogged by my side on cue. Who know???

We spent about an hour doing stuff on the ground. His pivot isn't ready...but he does a 360 and we can always improve down the line.

Then we got under saddle and worked on getting a jog instead of a trot. We were making progress. But just the fact that I got him in a sustained trot is a major thing. It is really hard for me to not post...but the BO said my sitting trot was really nice...just need to get him to slow it down into the jog. If he doesn't, he doesn't...it will give us something to work on at the next show. His WP walk is perfect!!! :cowboy:
Since we are in the novice horse class, there will be no loping.

He was just a really good boy tonight. I was very proud of both of us.:loveshower:

HP- Nike looks so much better. I don't have any advice about how to catch him when you are dealing with the other horses and mud. Maybe take a chair if there is any dry place out there, and a book and just sit. Curiosity will get to him and he may come over.

Ellen, like everyone else..I advise against a 4 year old. I wouldn't buy one myself. Heck, Blue is 10 and he is a little too young for me!! :icon_rolleyes:
I am most comfortable with a horse in their 20's or close to it.

Sue, thanks for the cultural exchange this evening (morning for you!). LOL

As far as NH....our BO is a major follower of a famous NH trainer that shall remain anonymous because of the negative feelings so many have toward this person. I like and see the usefulness of some of the approaches...but would never follow him blindly like so many people do.

The ranch in Montana that we went to uses Buck Brannaman's techniques and he is the best friend of the ranch owner. Those horses out there are amazingly trained.

I think the danger is just believing there is one approach that works and everything else is crap. Every horse and every situation is different. You need to use what works for you and the horse.


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> :clap:Isabella!! She had some fun today...if you hung everything back up, she may do it all over again!!
> 
> Did she tie those knots in the lead rope??
> 
> Very nice looking barn btw,


LOL...I have never seen that rope before. It must have been on the pink trunk with the boxes.

I think I know what prompted her tossing party. Her box fan was unplugged. Her neighbor, Dance, the arab, must have unplugged it. Isabella, being the diva she is, LOVES her fan and I am betting she got mad that it wasn't working..which prompted her to show her displeasure.

I did put everything away, but luckily it was time for her to be turned out for the night. We'll see what she does tomorrow.

Thanks..it is a nice barn and is usually very neat and tidy. LOL


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, as far as catching Nike under those conditions I really don't have much useful advice. Almost have to be in the situation and see it to know what to do. I will say that if he is being disrespectful and walking away from you, I wouldn't be giving him any treats. In my house, treats are for after you're caught, or let me pick your feet or fly spray or whatever. The mud is really going to complicate things. Maybe wait around at the dry spots and let them come to you?

My brother in law tried to tell me how to do something ONCE. All I said was, "Oh, I didn't realize you'd ridden him that much!" He had to blubber a little bit and then left. I'm mean though.

Happy, may I ask what your end goal is with Nike? A plan?

*Ellen*, what is your elevation there? Are there grasses you could throw out and just let nature take its coarse?

*Anita*, I agree. Having a nice grassy pasture is certainly ideal, but not a must. Horses have done very well on two feedings a day with forage in between. Placing bermuda in a slow feeder net is a great way of keeping them occupied. I like that pad! Are you going to use the stirrups or take them off? Now that your house is closed and done you can treat yourself to this pad, right?

*Corgi*, that's hilarious! She sounds like quite the character. Better keep her fan on from now on. She looks pretty pleased with herself in the picture too.

Ok. Now for a bit of bad news. You all remember Pete? My Russian Tortoise? He was only about 2 years old. Basically a baby. He got out of his habitat today while I was at work and I have reason to believe that the nasty old black bird ravens that hang around here got him. I found a pile of entrails in the front yard about his size and nothing else. Still haven't found a shell. I'm really upset and just hope he didn't suffer too much. **** black birds. They're a nuisance. Someone told us that they're "protected" because they clean up so much road kill, but I don't care. If we shoot just one the others should take a hint a vacate. They're horrible and messy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Happy*, as far as catching Nike under those conditions I really don't have much useful advice. Almost have to be in the situation and see it to know what to do. I will say that if he is being disrespectful and walking away from you, I wouldn't be giving him any treats. In my house, treats are for after you're caught, or let me pick your feet or fly spray or whatever. The mud is really going to complicate things. Maybe wait around at the dry spots and let them come to you?
> 
> My brother in law tried to tell me how to do something ONCE. All I said was, "Oh, I didn't realize you'd ridden him that much!" He had to blubber a little bit and then left. I'm mean though.
> 
> Happy, may I ask what your end goal is with Nike? A plan?
> 
> *Ellen*, what is your elevation there? Are there grasses you could throw out and just let nature take its coarse?
> 
> *Anita*, I agree. Having a nice grassy pasture is certainly ideal, but not a must. Horses have done very well on two feedings a day with forage in between. Placing bermuda in a slow feeder net is a great way of keeping them occupied. I like that pad! Are you going to use the stirrups or take them off? Now that your house is closed and done you can treat yourself to this pad, right?
> 
> *Corgi*, that's hilarious! She sounds like quite the character. Better keep her fan on from now on. She looks pretty pleased with herself in the picture too.
> 
> Ok. Now for a bit of bad news. You all remember Pete? My Russian Tortoise? He was only about 2 years old. Basically a baby. He got out of his habitat today while I was at work and I have reason to believe that the nasty old black bird ravens that hang around here got him. I found a pile of entrails in the front yard about his size and nothing else. Still haven't found a shell. I'm really upset and just hope he didn't suffer too much. **** black birds. They're a nuisance. Someone told us that they're "protected" because they clean up so much road kill, but I don't care. If we shoot just one the others should take a hint a vacate. They're horrible and messy


 
Dangit Blue, I hate to hear Pete is gone, and such a horrible way too. :sad: I am sure if you set up a row of cans for practice, and one of those birds just happened to get in the way...well, surely an accident, right? 

Still going to hope he just dug himself a hole and you will find him alive and fine in the morning. 

Definately can treat myself to this pad because the house closing is done, even if it is no-where close to my birthday! 

I am going to try it with the stirrups I think, just for the ability to mount up. At least to try it out. From all the reviews i've read (hard to find much info on these) they are quite popular pads because while riding bareback, can still have a place to hang stuff, especially with a pocket pad underneath. 

I have hope it will work on Chivas and solve our saddle fitting woes!

My biggest decision is between the two models. Huge difference in price, but i like the pricier one better if used alone without additional padding. The cheaper one would need more padding, which kind of defeats the purpose of a bareback pad. 

I want to just toss one on and go :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Here's an engineering solution: Make two incisions in the brim that you can feed your ears into.  Are you sure you're not an elf?


:rofl:

I've been found out. I'm really Legolas from Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## tjtalon

Up early to get to work & reading to catch up.

Blue, sorry about your turtle, that's awful. I like the shoot the cans...ooops got a raven idea..

Ladona, that's hilarious w/Isabella's antics. Does it make you want to set up a nanny cam in her stall?! Good luck with the show!! Sounds like you both did super well in the class. Just too cool....

Interesting pad, AA! Am curious how the stirrups will work out on it; somehow they look less dangerous on that pad as opposed to others I've seen.

HP, nice treat recipe! I wrote it down. Would like to make some at some point. Dark or light molasses or does it matter?

SueC, loved the ditty!

Last night's work meeting went well. A lot of info to cover. I'm the square peg in the round hole...liked, respected, do my best, but...there it is.

Speaking of work, better get a move on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Interesting pad, AA! Am curious how the stirrups will work out on it; somehow they look less dangerous on that pad as opposed to others I've seen.
> 
> . I'm the square peg in the round hole...liked, respected, do my best, but...there it is.
> 
> .


I think they look less dangerous too, reminds me of a vaulting pad set-up, and those are really secure. 

Easier to build things with a square peg than a round one :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Corgi, that Isabella, what a funny girl! :wink: Isn't that the best part of horses? They make us laugh! 

AA congrats on the closing. Now what? (beside the saddle pad. LOL)

TJ, I like AA's comment....you can buildi things with a square peg. I like!!! That's me too at work.....liked, repsected, but looked at sideways cause I 'put forth great effort'. Othrs like to skitter by.

BLUE, I use treats as rewards too, or as 'dessert' before I leave, but I think in this circumstance to just get the horse to her may need the treat. Then once he sees she's 'his' she can ween him to just rewards. Just my thoughts since I've kinda been there years ago albeit, but remember the days. It worked and all was good. I was then able to go out and fetch my horse. Never did I spend an hour chasing them around the pasture. LOL

I also like the sit in the pasture idea. I did that with Jay when I first bought him. Just a great no pressure time.

NOt much going on here....arent' you all glad!!! 

Beautfiul weather for the next several days. Saddle UP!:cowboy:

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Speaking of funny....here's my Jay as I tinker in the tackroom.

Could you put a quote on this? :loveshower: I love my guy!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking of funny....here's my Jay as I tinker in the tackroom.
> 
> Could you put a quote on this? :loveshower: I love my guy!


"Got any cookies in there? I know there's cookies in there...where's the cookie? Mom? COOKIE??"


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Woke up to thunder and a steady soaking rain. I guess the dry spell is over for a while. No ones tomatoe plants did well this spring including mine. I may go to the co-op today and get some to try for some late tomatoes. Just really glad to see the rain. Maybe I am getting what has been soaking yall and preventing you from riding. Now you can get back to important business.

*AA* You are right about horses being happier with grass. I have watched them leave good quality hay for grass. I am probably going to have to eliminate some of these oak trees so the pasture I have can get more sun. I have also learned that oak trees and horses are not a good combo over the past 3 years. Talked to a guy with heavy equipment. He has a trackhoe with a grapple for grabbing trees. Will make the job a lot quicker. Whenever I get anything that could be consider benefitial for the soil I put it on the bare spots. The dirt from the run in the chicken pen, cleaning horse stall etc. It is slowly getting better. I noticed when Angel was here, she had more to graze on and could forage around pretty well. 

*Ladona* The Diva had a very entertaining time. I would love to know what was going thru her mind while the was strowing things about. Yes still a great deal of life in that ole gal.

*HP* The home cooked treats are the best. The horses will be coming when they spot you. I think AA mentioned the White Stallions being trained with treats. Yep, definitely oks using them in my book.

*Blue* The elevation is not remarkable for this what Alabamians call mountain, but I have noticed about a 2 degree difference in temps from the base to the top. This past spring, the trees at the base came out about 1 to 2 weeks earlier than the than the ones at the top. The soil is sandy with a secondary layer of clay. Keeping the top soil from washing is quite a challenge. Burmuda grass likes the acid sandy soil, but likes sun also. Lime probably wouldn't hurt and I may try that next year. Just not ideal soil for creating grazing. Boy, I can pick em caint I?

I am so sorry about Pete. I know it worries you about what he went through. I do the same thing with my animals. I keep telling myself that I did the best I could. You did the best you could and gave him a good home for a while.

*Nicker* Jay is a cute boy. He is really checking the situation out. Probably does know that goodies can come out of that room. That look on his face appears to be treat receiving anticipation.

I am late to feed my girls. Was hoping rain would let up but has not. That's ok, I certainly won't melt. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> ...the Natural Ride Barreback Saddle.
> This is what they look like:


:music019:

Marketing departments and realism do not intersect...

It has stirrups and a big grab-handle to hold on to! How can that possibly be described as _bareback_ in its trade name?

I think it would be more honest to call it a minimalist saddle. Or a Clayton's saddle or something. 

/end pedantic rant :runpony:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've been found out. I'm really Legolas from Lord Of The Rings.


Well, that explains the riding affinity! 

Do you think Galadriel could carry off an Akubra? Or do you think she's more a bowler hat kind of girl?


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Well, that explains the riding affinity!
> 
> Do you think Galadriel could carry off an Akubra? Or do you think she's more a bowler hat kind of girl?


I think Galadriel could carry off any darned thing she pleases...:charge:


----------



## SueC

Because so many here loved the words "dag/daggy" and "hooning" I thought I'd paste selections from A and B off the online Australian slang dictionary:

*A*

*Ace! :* Excellent! Very good! 
*Aerial pingpong :* Australian Rules football 
*Amber fluid :* beer 
*Ambo :* ambulance, ambulance driver
*Ankle biter :* small child 
*Apples, she'll be :* It'll be all right 
*Arvo :* afternoon 
*Aussie (pron. Ozzie) :* Australian
*Aussie salute :* brushing away flies with the hand 

*B
*

*Back of Bourke :* a very long way away 
*Bail (somebody) up :* to corner somebody physically 
*Bail out :* depart, usually angrily 
*Banana bender :* a person from Queensland 
*Barbie :* barbecue (noun) 
*Barrack :* to cheer on (football team etc.) 
*Basta'rd :* term of endearment 
*Bathers :* swimming costume
*Battler :* someone working hard and only just making a living 
*Beaut, beauty :* great, fantastic 
*Big Smoke :* a big city, especially Sydney or Melbourne
*Big-note oneself :* brag, boast 
*Bikkie :* biscuit (_*also*_ "it cost big bikkies" - it was expensive)
*Billabong :* an oxbow lake cut off by a change in the watercourse. Billabongs are usually formed when the course of a creek or river changes, leaving the former branch with a dead end. 
*Billy :* teapot. Container for boiling water.
*Bingle :* motor vehicle accident
*Bities :* biting insects 
*Bitzer :* mongrel dog (bits of this and bits of that) 
*Bizzo :* business ("mind your own bizzo") 
*Black Stump, beyond the :* a long way away, the back of nowhere 
*Bloke :* man, guy 
*Bloody :* very (bloody hard yakka) 
*Bloody oath! :* that's certainly true 
*Blowie :* blow fly 
*Bludger :* lazy person, layabout, somebody who always relies on other people to do things or lend him things
*Blue :* fight ("he was having a blue with his wife") 
*Blue, make a :* make a mistake 
*Bluey :* pack, equipment, traffic ticket, redhead 
*Bluey :* blue cattle dog (named after its subtle markings) which is an excellent working dog. Everyone's favourite all-Aussie dog. 
*Bluey :* heavy wool or felt jacket worn by mining and construction workers.
*Bluey :* bluebottle jellyfish
*Bodgy :* of inferior quality 
*Bog in :* commence eating, to attack food with enthusiasm 
*Bog standard :* basic, unadorned, without accessories (a bog standard car, telephone etc.)
*Bogan :* person who takes little pride in his appearance, spends his days slacking and drinking beer
*Bogged :* Stuck in mud, deep sand (a vehicle). 
*Boil-over :* an unexpected (sporting) result 
*Bonzer :* great, ripper 
*Boogie board :* a hybrid, half-sized surf board 
*Boomer :* a large male kangaroo 
*Booze bus :* police vehicle used for catching drunk drivers 
*Boozer :* a pub 
*Bored shi'tless :* very bored 
*Bottle shop :* liquor shop 
*Bottle-o :* liquor shop (originally a man with hessian bags going around picking up beer bottles in the 50's and 60's)
*Bottler :* something excellent 
*Brass razoo, he hasn't got a :* he's very poor 
*Brekkie :* breakfast 
*Brick shi't house, built like a :* big strong bloke 
*Brickie :* bricklayer 
*Brisvegas :* Brisbane, state capital of Queensland 
*Brizzie :* Brisbane, state capital of Queensland 
*Brown-eyed mullet :* a turd in the sea (where you're swimming!) 
*Brumby :* a wild horse 
*Buck's night :* stag party, male gathering the night before the wedding 
*Buckley's, Buckley's chance :* no chance ("New Zealand stands Buckley's of beating Australia at football") 
*Budgie smugglers :* men's bathing costume
*Bull bar :* stout bar fixed to the front of a vehicle to protect it against hitting kangaroos (also roo bar) 
*Bundy :* short for Bundaberg, Queensland, and the brand of rum that's made there 
*Bunyip :* mythical outback creature 
*Bush :* the hinterland, the Outback, anywhere that isn't in town 
*Bush bash :* long competitive running or motorcar race through the bush
*Bush oyster :* nasal mucus
*Bush telly :* campfire 
*Bushie :* someone who lives in the Bush 
*Bushman's hanky :* Emitting nasal mucus by placing one index finger on the outside of the nose (thus blocking one nostril) and blowing.
*Bushranger :* highwayman, outlaw 
*BYO :* unlicensed restaurant where you have to *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn grog, also similar party or barbecue

More here:

Australian slang dictionary

...in case you ever need translations when Vicki or I are writing! ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Speaking of funny....here's my Jay as I tinker in the tackroom.
> 
> Could you put a quote on this? :loveshower: I love my guy!


"Are you about done in there? I dropped a pile out here near my hay and need you to clean it up."


----------



## Koolio

Blue - I am so sorry to hear about Pete the tortoise. Is some target practice on the black birds and order?

Corgi - Isabella is such a silly girl. Was she bored? She looks quite proud of herself too.

HP - I'm not sure I can add much about catching Nike. Others have given you the advice I would have. I do have treats to catch my horses every time and generally don't have a problem. They do have to learn to be respectful in the pasture though and not crowd me. That is tough in the mud. Maybe some fencing on your own property?

Ellen - I am glad to hear you got some rain, but too bad about your tomatoes. Mine are doing great, but I am watering daily. It is back to hot and dry here. The neighbouring farmers have been cutting hay but th swaths don't look like much. I am going today to pick up my first batch of hay cubes to stockpile for the winter.

TJ - I loved the photos of your hours visit to the home. Spirit looks lovely and clean! Maybe I need you to come and clean up my dirty grey horses?

Nicker - Jay is such a sweetie! He looks so innocent!!

Canada day was a blast! The dogs, kids and I all want to a parade at our neighbouring community. Lucy howled at all th sirens and Hemi looked cute so everyone would give him dog treats. In the evening, we went to th park to watch Captain Tractor play. It was a great time watching all the families and kids, young and old up and dancing in the grass.

For reference, here is a sample of Canadiana with one of the songs Captain Tractor played. It's one of my favourites. 





DH and I celebrate our 22 wedding anniversary today so we are going out for dinner tonight. It is hard to believe 22 years has gone by so fast, but slow forward to the next 22 and even more.

We have a busy weekend ahead with a motorcycle ride to raise money for cancer tomorrow and a small dressage show that DD and I are going in on Sunday. Hoopefully it will cool down some.

Happy Friday everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> :music019:
> 
> Marketing departments and realism do not intersect...
> 
> It has stirrups and a big grab-handle to hold on to! How can that possibly be described as _bareback_ in its trade name?
> 
> I think it would be more honest to call it a minimalist saddle. Or a Clayton's saddle or something.
> 
> /end pedantic rant :runpony:


The official name is "Natural Ride Saddle", no bareback in the name. 

But they advertise it for people who like to ride bareback, but don't want to have to look for a stump or something to get on with. 

I think it is based on vaulting equipment, or maybe a "half-tree" would be a good description.

The "Natural Ride Fork" is why it appeals to me, I am trying to prevent or at least minimize slipping, and Chivas is so very round backed. 

I don't want o have to use a million gadgets to try to keep equipment on him. I have used ten different saddles with trees and varying gullet widths, and two different treeless saddles that need a lot of extra assessories, not to mention about 10 different styles of pads from real wool to neoprine. 

I am sick and tired of trying to fit something to this horse that also fits me. I just want to ride without having to glue the dang thing on him!!


----------



## ellen hays

Sue I certainly liked the Ozzie slang.

How's this? I was bailed up by a brown eyed mullet while swimming in a billabong.


----------



## SueC

Did you know our prime minister has a habit of wearing budgie smugglers in press photographs? (no vomit emoticon available)

NB: What the Strine dictionary didn't say: Budgie smugglers are the clingy type that leave nothing to the imagination. Board shorts are the usual alternative.


----------



## Blue

Thanks for sharing that video Koolio. I liked it. Never heard of them, but I'm from way far away!

Thank you all for your kind words for Pete. I was reading on line and found that these ugly Ravens are one of the top natural predators for the desert tortoise. I was so focused on making sure our perimeter was safe from raccoons and coyotes, that I didn't give enough consideration to the invasion from the sky. Ugh. Well, at least we're sure it wasn't our dogs. They wouldn't even bother the little pile of what was left of him.:neutral:

I was wanting to get in a ride this morning. Haven't been in the saddle in a couple weeks and starting to get antsy. Got up early and fed, but then some lightening and thunder moved in and I'm not into riding in the lightening so had to wait. By the time it passed, it turned so hot and muggy I kinda lost my mojo. Well, I need to go see my son in Prescott today anyway so I'll just go early and maybe get some shopping done. 

Have a great day all!:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, that naturalized saddle/pad looks interesting. I'll be interested to hear your review of it. Lacey also has a very wide back with little to no wither. Saddle roll isn't so much an issue as I have spent years finding my center and trying to maintain balance. As I age I've found that finding a rock or stump for mounting is more and more desirable but not necessary. However, swinging up bareback is a feat long since passed for me!


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Really enjoyed my introduction to Captain Tractor. Very fun video.:dance-smiley05::rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

AA Sorry I failed to say earlier. Congrats on the closing being complete. Yes go splurge!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue, I can't memorize this many new words/phrases at one time...but one does stand out as WHAT??

*"Basta'rd :* term of endearment"


----------



## SueC

It entirely depends on the tone of voice, AA! :rofl: Said affectionately it's a common term of endearment, especially from bloke to bloke (Aussie blokes often have trouble expressing affection to other Aussie blokes and this gives them cover), said in a hostile manner it is not.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, that naturalized saddle/pad looks interesting. I'll be interested to hear your review of it. Lacey also has a very wide back with little to no wither. Saddle roll isn't so much an issue as I have spent years finding my center and trying to maintain balance. As I age I've found that finding a rock or stump for mounting is more and more desirable but not necessary. However, swinging up bareback is a feat long since passed for me!


He is so short backed too, makes it difficult to stay off his loins. Maybe I worry too much about it, but he doesn't gait or move out well when the tack is not right. 

Gaited horses have that wierd big muscle that is just past the withers, but lower, right about where the girth goes. Totally in the way of the girth. i think that is why so many are ridden with a cut-back saddle, or western. 

i need to quit whining about this or Sue is going to get out the violin emoticon again!! 

I made a paper pattern of the shape of the NR fork per their diagram. Going to get some poster board from the dollar tree and make a template to try on him before I buy, fingers crossed it fits!!!


----------



## ellen hays

*Blue* Meant to add that one of my girls is missing. I only have 7 now. Waited to close them up to make sure everyone was in. There has been a group of hawks hanging around this area. I figured it is parents with fledglings that have not left to go on their own. Things like that are impossible to guard against. It is illegal to harm them also. I guess after Peanut, my pet Golden Girl, came up missing one evening I just decided that things happen even when the best care is given. I just keep thinking of the good care they got when I had them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pouring buckets here today, plus lightning and thunder, don't know if it will clear up by tomorrow, hope it does so we can watch the fireworks.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> It entirely depends on the tone of voice, AA! :rofl: Said affectionately it's a common term of endearment, especially from bloke to bloke (Aussie blokes often have trouble expressing affection to other Aussie blokes and this gives them cover), said in a hostile manner it is not.


Bromance terms of enderment...i get it now...


----------



## apachetears

*How to catch a horse*



Happy Place said:


> Vent time. I just had a totally frustrating experience. I went out to work with Nike. All three followed me out to dry ground and were nice and respectful. I slowly approached Nike and he walked away. Several times. Each time he positioned himself so that I would have to walk around the other horses so I wasn't approaching from the rear. They he just walked off, slogged through the mud to the barn. There is foot deep mud at both entrances to the small L shaped barn. I am not willing to risk breaking an ankle or getting kicked if I am stuck in the mud and they decide to do an about face. I couldn't get them out of the barn!
> 
> DH called as I was driving home and was all about "why is he running away from you? You have to be strict and tell him NO! " I patiently explained that not all horses stay stock still while you catch them in the field. If it were just an open field with no mud bogs, I would have just been persistent until I got him. Then he was telling he what I should have done, like he has done it a thousand times and it was obvious! He doesn't ride! He doesn't know anything more than what he has seen in videos! It was so frustrating to hear.
> 
> Now he thinks that I should tie a rope across the barn doors so that they can't get in. One of the doors is wide like a garage door. Maybe that's not a bad idea but how many hoops do I need to jump through to work this horse safely on this property? DH further said that I have to be persistent and how does he know that I won't have the same problems with my own horses on our property. GRRRR Its not like I haven't caught difficult horses before. I would never allow my property to fall into such poor condition in the first place.
> 
> Farmer thinks that now I may be feeding too much. He left food in his pail twice. Once because the wife sprayed him with fly spray while he was eating and he hates it so he walked away. Last night I put too much oil in so he didn't want what was in the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> Advice welcome. I promise to take it with kind regard and not snap anyone's head off.


To catch a horse requires a feed bucket, take an apple or treat out every time you go,after a while you will have to run him off because he will get into your pockets.


----------



## apachetears

*left food in food pail*



apachetears said:


> To catch a horse requires a feed bucket, take an apple or treat out every time you go,after a while you will have to run him off because he will get into your pockets.


Wash the pail thoroughly, maybe change it they got spray in his pail and it spooks him to feed there.
That was a stupid move on their part sheesh spraying an eating horse can get you kicked into Happy valley.


----------



## apachetears

*Guy talk*



SueC said:


> It entirely depends on the tone of voice, AA! :rofl: Said affectionately it's a common term of endearment, especially from bloke to bloke (Aussie blokes often have trouble expressing affection to other Aussie blokes and this gives them cover), said in a hostile manner it is not.


Yup, here in the US us guys punch each others shoulders and call each other bass turds with a laugh as a term of endearment.

I learn this in the military.


----------



## ellen hays

*Apachetears *Just want to thank you for your service to keep us safe. Our freedom exists because of the unselfish time you and others have given as military personnel. Thank you.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> ...I am trying to prevent or at least minimize slipping, and Chivas is so very round backed.
> 
> I don't want o have to use a million gadgets to try to keep equipment on him. I have used ten different saddles with trees and varying gullet widths, and two different treeless saddles that need a lot of extra assessories, not to mention about 10 different styles of pads from real wool to neoprine.
> 
> I am sick and tired of trying to fit something to this horse that also fits me. I just want to ride without having to glue the dang thing on him!!


Both my late mare and Sunsmart probably have something in common with Chivas here. Thoraxes like tanks - big rounded ribcages - wide backs and shoulders. Notoriously hard to fit. My mare was in a Bates Caprilli AP and I rode her mostly with a breast plate to stop the slipping:











Sunsmart has the advantage of having been born at a time when saddle technology went ahead in leaps and bounds, and a custom-fitted Ascot Romana AP (model that has an excellent reputation for horses like that) actually means the saddle stays exactly where it should be (although the girth presently is a little forward of where I like to have it, principally because of the good pasture at present :rofl:










It's such a cleverly cut saddle, next to no interference with the shoulder for a big-striding horse, and yet so much support for the rider - deep seat, knee rolls (placed fairly high, really thigh support). Front view:










All the photos enlarge if you click on them.

& excuse the nose band, I usually don't put one on, tried it out again because we were taking photos (usually I keep the stable halter on, harness stable habit, endurance riders do it too), found it interfered when placed in the "proper" position and so just hung it outside of the bridle where it didn't interfere, and where I could use it as a halter if necessary, for that one outing. (Riding in the stable halter again now :rofl

...wish that saddle had been out when I was riding my mare long distances... never had anything remotely as comfortable for horse and rider. (The individual adjustment for the horse was really worth having and the fitter charged less than $200 to do it. Not just gullet angle, but actually adjusting the stuffing to suit his shape.)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank Sue, but no english saddles fit him, except maybe a park saddle because they are flat. 

If you look underneath english saddles, the bars in the front come way down pointing towards the knee roll? That is the problem, hits right in his gaited horse muscle. 

going to try to find a picture to explain, but hard to find ones that show underneath.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, here is a video that helps explain. This horse's back is very much like Chivas. Notice at the very end when the speaker's hand slides down to the big muscle right in line with normal girthing. 

Try to ignor the beging stuff about her not knowing what a gaited saddle is; she is trying to sell her saddles...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Found a saddle for sale on ebay that shows underneath - the tree is more like a western one...

Cutback Saddleseat Saddle Granada Saddlery Great Shape | eBay


----------



## AnitaAnne

I grew up calling them "Park saddles", but "Lane Fox" or "Cutback" or "Saddleseat" is what I see most common now. 

Why don't I use one? They are hard as rock to sit on! Fine for a few laps in an arena but ride all day? No way. 

Plus they are set far back on the horse, and I think damage the loins.


----------



## Celeste

Why not get a saddle with 3/4 rigging. The cinch sits way back further and frees up the muscles in front of it.






And here is a Circle Y with similar rigging.

Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Why not get a saddle with 3/4 rigging. The cinch sits way back further and frees up the muscles in front of it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/hXjWbauWMr4
> 
> And here is a Circle Y with similar rigging.
> 
> Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com


Very interesting girthing demo Celeste. 

The type of girth that works best on him is the 7/8 rigging. The 3/4 did not hold the saddle secure, rode up on his withers. I've never tried a full rigging on him. The Fabtron fits him, just needs to be repaired after he kicked the stew out of it. I've been using the Barefoot, which is bulky and kind of a pain, but he rides ok in it. 

That Circle Y cost *$1825.99 :shock::shock::shock:*

The Natural Ride Saddle cost $200 for the "original" and $125 for the sport model with a thinner pad.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I could buy a whole 'nother horse or two for $1825.99 - with tack :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I have a saddle that lets you use that full rigging thing with the strap going around to the back loop. I never have bothered to use it that way. I just use it as a 3/4 rigging.


----------



## tjtalon

Tracey, glad you had a happy Canada Day! (thought of you when I saw that on my calendar) and happy Anniversary! Enjoy the bike ride tomorrow! Cool vid too...

I'll be up in a few hours to groom your greys...won't last long of course, but you can take pictures to prove the event...

Ok, the Aussie slang was too much fun (more fun than doing bills right now for sure). I even saved the dictionary, just for fun. So...on that note:

G'Day!
I do be a battler and be bogged, but I'll be apples as long as I know I have a cobber or two..
Hooroo!
This Seppo

(ummm, Sue...somehow I think "seppo" has a tongue-in-cheek disparagement somewhere! That's ok...no doubt an earned reputation...!)

Onward, gotta keep reading then go do stuff...really, guys, 3 pages while I just went to work?!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Gaited horses have that wierd big muscle that is just past the withers, but lower, right about where the girth goes. Totally in the way of the girth. i think that is why so many are ridden with a cut-back saddle, or western.


I gotta look for this on Spirit...interesting saddle/pad etc discussion


----------



## tjtalon

apachetears said:


> To catch a horse requires a feed bucket, take an apple or treat out every time you go,after a while you will have to run him off because he will get into your pockets.


SueC! "I've got a bucket...OMG! WHAT'S IN THE BUCKET!" I KNEW that funny was a good idea...thanks ApacheT!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Ok, here is a video that helps explain. This horse's back is very much like Chivas. Notice at the very end when the speaker's hand slides down to the big muscle right in line with normal girthing.
> 
> Try to ignor the beging stuff about her not knowing what a gaited saddle is; she is trying to sell her saddles...
> 
> Gaited Horse Saddle Fitting - YouTube


Hmm, those are really the same saddle fit rules as we use in general for performance and big-striding horses. My saddle doesn't interfere in any of the places she mentions. Standardbreds actually fall under the "gaited" umbrella too, due to their huge swinging trots (my guy can still trot effortlessly when other horses are starting to gallop) and many of them being able to pace. Note we don't do up our girths very tightly with horses like that - a hole, maybe two, looser than "standard" - that's another reason why the fit is really important, and our balance as riders.

Like I said, the Ascot Romana AP is cut totally differently to standard saddles. And, no interference with any of his gaits. As my father spent years trying to teach him to pace, he even paces occasionally, with no discomfort from his saddle. He just swings right along and moves freely.

My fitter would love a challenge like Chivas! Unfortunately, no TARDIS.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> SueC! "I've got a bucket...OMG! WHAT'S IN THE BUCKET!" I KNEW that funny was a good idea...thanks ApacheT!


:rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue, that saddle is $$ too!! Very pretty though...

Would you fitter be willing to come in a dog kennel? We tried to get Stan to ship over that way once, but he never showed up...

Where has Stan been btw?? Hopefully Buggs didn't toss him for getting a Harley...


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> I could buy a whole 'nother horse or two for $1825.99 - with tack :wink:


Yeah, I appreciate that! It's why I spent years riding in second-hand, quality saddles rather than new, not so great ones in my price range.

The Ascot Romana is pricey - around $1700 new. I spent months waiting for one to come up second-hand. Then my husband said, "This is ridiculous, you've been riding all your life and you're serious about it, just buy it new and get it fitted properly, make it your 40th birthday present!" So that's what I did. It's great to have a trouble-free saddle. It will last the horse's lifetime and, since I ride that kind of horse (broad, athletic, long-striding, fast) my fitter will be able to adjust it to my next one as well.

By the way, harness racing horses also have the girth sitting exactly where English saddles are girthed. They are also not done up tightly, and don't interfere with the horse's gaits and stride - trotting, pacing, cantering, gallopping...



























(Dad Roman-Chariot driving his little mare Dezba in sand track training.)


Saddle trotting races, popular in Europe, are also held in properly fitted English APs and girthing (and the horses sometimes, but not always, have breast plates to stop slippage with the looser girth):















 
Longer clip here, including preliminaries, which are quite interesting:





1994 World Record Under Saddle:





Saddle trotting races are very popular in France!


----------



## AnitaAnne

COOL trotting races, wonder how many of those jockeys need new knees...

Here's our answer to the French trotter races in the USA:

Southern Style Single Footers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMzNu1vcDPg#t=24


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speed racking - Southern Style


----------



## Blue

My old Bart would single-foot for hours. Comfortable as all get out. Then we decided to try out hand/hoof at team penning. He could do that too. We stood at the fence and watched for awhile and when he started getting fidgety we entered. Within a year we were placing in the top 10. I miss those days.

Nice video Anita.

Don't know why, but still can't see pics or videos from Down-Under. Hope I'm not missing something important


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> My old Bart would single-foot for hours. Comfortable as all get out. Then we decided to try out hand/hoof at team penning. He could do that too. We stood at the fence and watched for awhile and when he started getting fidgety we entered. Within a year we were placing in the top 10. I miss those days.
> 
> Nice video Anita.
> 
> Don't know why, but still can't see pics or videos from Down-Under. Hope I'm not missing something important


They take a while to load, there are several on one page. I have to hit refresh several times before they will show up. 

Old Bart is one of a kind!! Would love to see some video of thet big guy team penning. 

Everyone didn't walk around with camera phones in those days.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I keep waiting for them to load, but they never do. Everything else does. And You tube videos that Sue posts come through, but not her photos or direct videos. Hmmmm… Not sure.

Yeah, Bart is one of a kind. He's 33 now and getting tired and arthritic, but he still has attitude! I bareback on him every now and then, but have to stay on level ground. His knees just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Stan

Still looking in from time to time but not a lot to say.

Court in 6 weeks so that is one issue out of the way.

Bugs. I have had to make some hard decisions in my time and putting some distance between me and my horse is one of them. I will be taking him to a new home next week. A decision I had to make in the end, however, if all turns out O/K he will have a good home. I know the people well and their young daughter has expressed an interest so he gets to play with her for a few weeks and if she wants him he is hers. Her older sister is also interested. I know Bugs, he will worm his way into her heart so am sure he will have a good home. If not I'll bring him back and navigate that obstacle if it happens.

Many changes taking place over the next few months. One never knows I may get to travel, may be introduce myself to some of you.

Weather is not good rain and more rain. Have taken the Harley out a few times but not enjoying it, to preoccupied.

Rick Good luck with the trailer and getting it to the level you want.
MR keep the corn growing
Celeste Blue Ellen Sue TJ Corgi and every one I have missed out enjoy the rides. 
I'll be calling in from time to time. 
Cheers all :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I'm sorry about the hard decision concerning Bugs...I mean, he's going to a good home, but still...sorry.
Good to hear from you 'tho, have missed you here. I figured you'd pop in when you could.
Don't stay away too long, ok?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> COOL trotting races, wonder how many of those jockeys need new knees...
> 
> Here's our answer to the French trotter races in the USA:
> 
> Southern Style Single Footers
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMzNu1vcDPg#t=24


Good horse, but I reckon that guy rides it very roughly, especially around the mouth, and also I don't think it's super-cool to frighten the horse into going fast with a noisy motorised vehicle like that - while horses obviously can get used to motorised vehicles, they have really sensitive hearing and that kind of noise would be above the pain threshold for them. Not something these guys think about, I'd say. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Speed racking - Southern Style
> 
> RACKING ON THE EDGE SPEED RACKING AND PACING EVENT 2014 - YouTube


That was really interesting! And some excellent riders in there too (along with the usual dudes who ought to be practicing on a beer barrel or something first before getting on a horse...the problem is, when you have horses with gaits instantly more comfortable to novice riders than the trot, I think it allows some people to bypass actually learning to balance and to ride properly, and then they ride horses like they're waterskiing, just hanging off the reins - a few horses there very uncomfortable :-( while those dudes are enjoying their speed sport... I'd like to throw them on the horse bareback with a halter and rope only and start them from scratch...:evil

Thank you for this bit of cultural exchange!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> They take a while to load, there are several on one page. I have to hit refresh several times before they will show up.


Hmm, you can right-click on each link and choose "open link in new tab" and then it runs straight in YouTube. If you're opening several tabs, just pause all but one and let the paused ones buffer while you are watching the first one. Saves time and makes for smooth watching. I always find it easier to watch these films straight it YouTube rather than on the thread page, unless it's just a 10-20 second clip.

Our photos are pretty large in terms of data size and this might slow their displaying if you aren't on a fast internet connection speed. I know that when our tower plays up and we have to default back to the mobile phone network for our Internet connection, graphics don't load properly, especially ones with lots of data behind them.


----------



## SueC

For Europeans, the first thing that comes to mind when talking about gaited horses is the Iceland Pony (/Icelandic Horse). These are ridden in very cut-back saddles like dressage saddles. Traditionally the Icelandic riders sat very much in the centre of the horse's back, much further back than usual - and the traditional saddles for that were very flat on top to allow the rider to move back like that. I think in part it's because the Icelandic Horse is quite small. Anyway, their riding style was very different that what you saw in the Saddle Trotting races. In the following clip there are some still photographs of traditional Icelandic riders, along with footage of them being ridden at their gaits in the more modern, dressage-influenced style, but riders still sitting further back than usual:






It says "five gaits" but the Icelandic actually has six, since the canter and gallop are, technically speaking, different gaits (three-beat versus four-beat).


Here's a guy riding more traditionally, and more in the centre of the pony's back:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rWeWymJDw


Another interesting short one, very still rider:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80zZy8OaUsw


Some kind of international competition:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLBBCp7F50A


It seems people have had to be creative to ride gaited horses, especially before modern saddle technology made things so much easier.

By the way, in postscript to the French Saddle Trots I posted, you guys probably saw that some people are riding in minimalist racing saddles and crouched up, some in APs with legs down and a deep seat. The styles of riding were quite varied - some leaning forward, some posting, some just sitting.

Thanks Anita, this really made me look in depth at riding horses with extra gaits, and how different regions approach it! 

Oh, and about riders and their knees: :rofl: ...maybe some of those posting people just have a little spring we can't see attached to their posteriors? ;-)


PS: I've purposely not embedded any link but the first. Is that easier for anyone?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Good horse, but I reckon that guy rides it very roughly, especially around the mouth, and also I don't think it's super-cool to frighten the horse into going fast with a noisy motorised vehicle like that - while horses obviously can get used to motorised vehicles, they have really sensitive hearing and that kind of noise would be above the pain threshold for them. Not something these guys think about, I'd say. :icon_rolleyes:


Not an example of good horsemanship, but it goes on all the time. To be fair, the 4 wheeler isn't there to urge the horse on, it is there to gauge the speed. Most of them you will see some sort of vehicle around to clock the speed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> That was really interesting! And some excellent riders in there too (along with the usual dudes who ought to be practicing on a beer barrel or something first before getting on a horse...the problem is, when you have horses with gaits instantly more comfortable to novice riders than the trot, I think it allows some people to bypass actually learning to balance and to ride properly, and then they ride horses like they're waterskiing, just hanging off the reins - a few horses there very uncomfortable :-( while those dudes are enjoying their speed sport... I'd like to throw them on the horse bareback with a halter and rope only and start them from scratch...:evil
> 
> Thank you for this bit of cultural exchange!


You are absolutely right, but worse things are done to horses, unfortunately. Anything taken to extreem can be detrimental. 

Most of these horses at least get to live like horses, in pasture. They are mostly riden by their owners, and they are valued. 

I just wanted to show you the cultural difference, especially the position of the riders. It would be a long and hard road to make changes to this subset of the horse world. Things here change very slowly, if at all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Hmm, you can right-click on each link and choose "open link in new tab" and then it runs straight in YouTube. If you're opening several tabs, just pause all but one and let the paused ones buffer while you are watching the first one. Saves time and makes for smooth watching. I always find it easier to watch these films straight it YouTube rather than on the thread page, unless it's just a 10-20 second clip.
> 
> Our photos are pretty large in terms of data size and this might slow their displaying if you aren't on a fast internet connection speed. I know that when our tower plays up and we have to default back to the mobile phone network for our Internet connection, graphics don't load properly, especially ones with lots of data behind them.


Blue was having trouble with the pictures, not the video. Not sure what can be done about that.


----------



## Blue

*Stan*, I just couldn't "like" your post. I understand that you're going through a lot right now and maybe making the best decision for Bugs, but Dang! Please drop in often and keep up with us. Just because you're not riding on four legs right now doesn't mean you get to ignore us. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan: good to hear from you. Six weeks to court! Good this thing is finally nearing a conclusion, will be hoping and praying for a speedy end in your favor. 

Sorry to hear you are letting Buggs go, sad news indeed. I hope the girls love him and feed him tomatoes.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Blue was having trouble with the pictures, not the video. Not sure what can be done about that.


She mentioned having trouble with the embedded videos.

Also I was actually posting this because you're having to wait for things to load and I was hoping this would cut down the wait time for you.


----------



## Koolio

Happy July 4th to my friends south of the border!! :smiley_flag:


----------



## Blue

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue the Iclandic horses here are shown in the same way as you have posted. Traditional dressage style for the riders' except hard hat instead of top hat. The tack is the "Lane Fox" style saddles and english bridle. 

No build up of hooves or artificial anything is allowed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HAPPY 4TH of JULY!!! :smiley_flag:

It is a very wet and soggy July 4th here, unfortunately the festivities will most likely not be held today, darnit. Was looking forward to the festival and fireworks. Maybe next year...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Fourth of July! 

Have to go to work & no doubt get to annoy some residents who will barbecue too close to their lanais... (yes, I'm here to ruin your fun, it's my job...!)

Really, 'tho, hope all have a very good holiday & hoping for a peaceful day for myself.


----------



## Blue

I have to work to day too. Please stay safe everyone!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue the Iclandic horses here are shown in the same way as you have posted. Traditional dressage style for the riders' except hard hat instead of top hat. The tack is the "Lane Fox" style saddles and english bridle.
> 
> No build up of hooves or artificial anything is allowed.


I'm really glad about the no artificial anything rule! :thumbsup:

Thank you very much again for that whole gaited horse / tack exchange, it's always good to learn what other people do! 

I hope you solve your tack problem, whether through this minimalist vaulting-style pad, or through getting something a bit more expensive and tailor-fitted. It sounds like you already ran through a fair bit of money with all the options you've tried and I hope you were able to at least re-sell anything unsuitable that wasn't borrowed. These costs can add up quickly.

I spent a fair bit on different saddlecloths with Sunsmart's old saddle, the best one was a fitted sheepskin. But with the new saddle I just use a thin cotton saddlecloth - can't use the sheepskin on a saddle that's custom-fitted!  My saddle fitter said, "Well, my dear, when the saddle fits properly it will be comfortable in itself, as adjusted precisely to your horse's back, and you can't use anything bulky under it then (talking English saddles here) or it won't fit properly as it changes the parameters all over again. Just use something thin to absorb the sweat!" 

I do wish I could send you this fitter - took me four decades to meet someone so good with saddles, and I'm no longer having to fix little problems all the time. I'm not sure she'd travel in a dog kennel though! :rofl: Should we try "Beam me up, Scotty" technology?

If worst comes to worst, there is always superglue and au naturel, I suppose! ;-) Superglue is quite inexpensive. Removing you from the horse would be a small problem though. Hmmm - maybe you could have some special pants that remain glued to the horse, and you could just wear tights and slip into those glued-on pants. Maybe this could be done with the aid of a mounting block - if not, a small crane should do it, I think. ;-)

Have a great day! My dog, while I have typed this, has gone from sighing pathetically in her armchair, to lying on her back with all four feet in the air desperately trying to send me the message, "I would like some attention please!"  I think I will go oblige her!


----------



## ellen hays

Can't say good a.m. when Stanley is getting rid of Buggs. Very sad time. The end of an era. Watching the speed rackers brought back some memories. One day especially. It might have been the day that changed me for ever. The day Red tripped on both feet one after another and at a high rate of speed, I continued over his head and to the ground. There is something about unplanned dismounts. I think Stanley's friend that had a broken neck from a riding accident probably had an impact on his decision. I certainly understand how things evolve to cause us to make decisions from our logic and not our hearts. Even though the decision is logical, the heart and soul still longs for that which it has had to give up. 

Stanley All I can say is fill that empty void with something or it will consume you. I truly hope that you can find what you are looking for. Also, am hoping to get the chance to meet that cool New Zealander one day. I am so glad you are finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel with the legal issue. Once over, you need to keep yourself occupied because you will find too much free time and not enough to do. I can attest to how detrimental that can be to one's overall health.

I think I am going to continue with my plans to make the little house next door livable and get this place ready to sale. Every weekend or holiday is the same ole thing. Around here all I see is people out riding their horses. It is time to move on. I think that is what is tearing me apart. Out of sight out of mind. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy 4th. Be with family all you can. Soak their presence up and cherish it. All those things you love, embrace without hesitation. Eat them barbque ribs and have fun. Be careful if you are shooting off fireworks. Be safe.

God bless and keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> I'm really glad about the no artificial anything rule! :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you were able to at least re-sell anything unsuitable that wasn't borrowed. These costs can add up quickly.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, there is always superglue and au naturel, I suppose! ;-) Superglue is quite inexpensive. Removing you from the horse would be a small problem though. Hmmm - maybe you could have some special pants that remain glued to the horse, and you could just wear tights and slip into those glued-on pants. Maybe this could be done with the aid of a mounting block - if not, a small crane should do it, I think. ;-)
> 
> !


Just to add, the Rocky Mountain Horse is not allowed the artificial gimmicks either, that is my Chivas's breed. 

I was not able to borrow a thing! I have managed to sell 5 of my extra saddles, so not too bad. Some I am still using for the other horses, and a couple I am keeping just because I like them, and who knows; may find another horse to fit them!! 

I still have: 
1) 16" Wintec 2000 with CAIR & adjustable gullet - Sassy's saddle 
2) 16" Wintec Pro Dressage with CAIR & adjustable gullet - Dreamer's saddle
3) 17" Wintec Pro Dressage flocked, adjustable gullet - My saddle, not currently using
4) 15" Fabtron western saddle - Chivas main saddle, needs repair
5) 15" Big Horn endurance medium tree - love this saddle, fits Dreamer (and me) but the squeaking scares him too much to use
6) Barefoot Cheyenne treeless Size 2 - Works for Chivas but long on his back, rather big and bulky to work with, I find it a bit uncomfortable, seat is wide, no twist. 
7) 16" Torsion treeless soft style - fits Chivas, but he doesn't gait as well in it, very comfortable for me. Keep thinking a Torsion with spinal support would work great, tempting to buy one if I can find one...


Glued on pants!! Why didn't I think of that before!! :rofl::rofl: Sue you have a fabulous inventive brain!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

A Rocky Mountain Stallion in a show, belongs to a friend of mine, no artificial anything, shown in traditional saddleseat attire for rider, Lane Fox (saddleseat) saddle and bridle


----------



## SueC

Hey Ellen, are there any other advantages to leaving your place besides not seeing horses and riders? Anywhere you'd rather live in the US, smaller/larger place, being nearer to people you like, climate etc?

What passions do you have besides horses - I think growing things is definitely one by what you've posted? And could you more easily make those a part of your life by moving elsewhere?

My husband, of course, says, "If it was just the empty stable and paddock, I'd be filling it with donkeys instead!" ...he's not a horse person, he's a donkey enthusiast, of course, but they _are_ pretty cool, and the same genus...

And you can ride them...




















...and Jesus very famously rode a donkey! 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> A Rocky Mountain Stallion in a show, belongs to a friend of mine, no artificial anything, shown in traditional saddleseat attire for rider, Lane Fox (saddleseat) saddle and bridle


_Very_ nice!  Front hooves a bit overlength, presumably to add weight to heighten his stride?

Good night, all! Zzzzz.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> One day especially. It might have been the day that changed me for ever. The day Red tripped on both feet one after another and at a high rate of speed, I continued over his head and to the ground. There is something about unplanned dismounts.
> 
> I think I am going to continue with my plans to make the little house next door livable and get this place ready to sale. Every weekend or holiday is the same ole thing. Around here all I see is people out riding their horses. It is time to move on. I think that is what is tearing me apart. Out of sight out of mind.
> .


Ellen, so sorry to have reminded you of a sad day with Red. Did not mean to hurt you that way. Accidents happen, and I am really glad you survived that unplanned dismount. We do not bounce like we used too. 

What about that draft cross of K's? I thought you liked riding him and he is nice and calm for you. Would she let you lease him at your place? 

Then you could ride on the weekends, safely, with your neighbors.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> I was not able to borrow a thing! I have managed to sell 5 of my extra saddles, so not too bad. Some I am still using for the other horses, and a couple I am keeping just because I like them, and who knows; may find another horse to fit them!!
> 
> I still have:
> 1) 16" Wintec 2000 with CAIR & adjustable gullet - Sassy's saddle
> 2) 16" Wintec Pro Dressage with CAIR & adjustable gullet - Dreamer's saddle
> 3) 17" Wintec Pro Dressage flocked, adjustable gullet - My saddle, not currently using
> 4) 15" Fabtron western saddle - Chivas main saddle, needs repair
> 5) 15" Big Horn endurance medium tree - love this saddle, fits Dreamer (and me) but the squeaking scares him too much to use
> 6) Barefoot Cheyenne treeless Size 2 - Works for Chivas but long on his back, rather big and bulky to work with, I find it a bit uncomfortable, seat is wide, no twist.
> 7) 16" Torsion treeless soft style - fits Chivas, but he doesn't gait as well in it, very comfortable for me. Keep thinking a Torsion with spinal support would work great, tempting to buy one if I can find one...


mg: I'm not even going to start adding all that up! But it makes $1700 - $1800 look inexpensive. Unless of course it becomes another thing that doesn't quite work... (The deal I had with the saddle suppliers and fitter was that it absolutely was guaranteed to work - she'd bring out several models that suited the horse's shape and my size, and we'd narrow it down from there, and she'd custom-fit the final choice - and they were totally spot on, although they do sometimes get saddles returned and then keep working with the horse and rider. I thought that was a good policy, compared to, "Your ride in it, you buy it" which is the policy of some places...)

Can't you get someone to fix the squeaking on 5)? Or to get 4) not just repaired but maybe reworked for individualised fit?

There's a lady on HF whose motto is "Equus Keepus Brokus" - spot on, no? :shock:




> Glued on pants!! Why didn't I think of that before!! :rofl::rofl: Sue you have a fabulous inventive brain!! :loveshower:


Well you know, I think with your engineering talk you've influenced me to look at engineering solutions! ;-)


----------



## ellen hays

*AA* You didn't do anything to me. Speed rackers are everywhere around here. Where the Dukes of Hazard had General Lee the care, these southerners got their speed rackers. It just made me understand the dangers involved with fast speed in any form. Hadn't seen K in 2 weeks. She busy with DS and that is good. I guess the news of Stanley selling Buggs, the always on my mind not riding horses thing, and a holiday to spend by myself just got the best of me. I really enjoyed see the speed rackers. Those four beat horses have some major stride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> _Very_ nice!  Front hooves a bit overlength, presumably to add weight to heighten his stride?
> 
> Good night, all! Zzzzz.


Yes, legal to have the front a bit longer, don't know the exact length though. No padding allowed however. 

Although Mack appears black in that lighting, he is actually a Chocolate like Chivas, but much darker. 

g'night, interesting conversation today.


----------



## ellen hays

Sue You got me started looking at donkeys. There are not many around trained to ride and the ones trained to ride are not for sale. I love the way they deal with uncertain situations. I would love to have one that I could use my Tucker saddle on. Just not having any luck finding one. I am afraid I will be too ole to ride by the time I do. As far as having one for a pet, I have 3 cats and a dawg and them chickens. I just would love to have something I could rely on out on the trails. I am just too old to try to hone my skills to ride a prey animal that is subject to quick moves in flight mode like a horse. I bumped my left arm the other day and it was black and blue. I can't imagine being on blood thinners and hitting the ground from atop a horse. Even with a helmet and a riding vest on. I just see a great deal of logic in Stanley's decision and think I really understand why that is the best course of action.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> mg: I'm not even going to start adding all that up! But it makes $1700 - $1800 look inexpensive. Unless of course it becomes another thing that doesn't quite work... (The deal I had with the saddle suppliers and fitter was that it absolutely was guaranteed to work - she'd bring out several models that suited the horse's shape and my size, and we'd narrow it down from there, and she'd custom-fit the final choice - and they were totally spot on, although they do sometimes get saddles returned and then keep working with the horse and rider. I thought that was a good policy, compared to, "Your ride in it, you buy it" which is the policy of some places...)
> 
> Can't you get someone to fix the squeaking on 5)? Or to get 4) not just repaired but maybe reworked for individualised fit?
> 
> There's a lady on HF whose motto is "Equus Keepus Brokus" - spot on, no? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I think with your engineering talk you've influenced me to look at engineering solutions! ;-)


Well, some may think 7 saddles for 3 horses is a lot...

Not all these saddles were bought for Chivas, that is just my current stock-pile. :icon_rolleyes:

#1 was bought for Sassy and 3rd child, #2 was bought for Dreamer and 4th child. 

#3 was used on 3 different horses, since 1995 and restuffed for each back. I just couldn't part with that saddle. Very budget friendly under those conditions!! 

#5 (?) the Big Horn endurance fit my appendix too, if he had worked as an endurance horse for me I'd still be using it. LOVE that saddle! Just need to find a horse to fit it...

"Equus Keepus Brokus" - my entire life in simple terms...


----------



## ellen hays

AA I my post I meant General Lee the Car. Sorry. Boy, and I supposedly proof my posts. Ya wouldn't know it would ya?

Yes, it is easy to accumulate tack. Red had a very large head and I have bits and headstalls that only fit him. Then had to get same for Angel, but smaller size. Didn't get much of a chance re River so no additional tack there.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> Hey Ellen, are there any other advantages to leaving your place besides not seeing horses and riders? Anywhere you'd rather live in the US, smaller/larger place, being nearer to people you like, climate etc?


Yes, I sunk everything into this place to pursue my one and only passion. Since I really don't think that is going to pan out, Selling the house and 10 acres will give me resources to do other things, while keeping the little house, I will have somewhere to hang my hat when I am home. I am down to 7 hens with the hawks still hanging around. I know they aren't happy in confines of their pen all the time. Might just have to find somewhere else for them. Too many wild carnivores around here to have chickens. It would be nice to travel and gain other interests.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yes Ellen, very easy to aquire tack!! Fun too :wink:

Forgot to mention #4 the Fabtron was actually the kids saddle for years, went though I don't know how many horses and kids of all ages and sizes that visited. 

Paid $200 used for it many years ago, so quite a deal. 

Since it fit every horse/pony I've ever stuck it on, decided one day to see if I could sit in it. 

I sat on it on the arm of the couch, and much to my amazement I fit in it!!

I didn't realize it was a 15", was sold to me as a 14" and I never measured it before. *smacks head* 

Of course, like every other horse it fit Chivas fine 

It works great for us, except the dang horn is in the way. I even contacted the manufacturer to see if they could cut the horn off of it and remake the saddle for me, but they can't. Horns are apparently put on or left off early in the manufacturing of the tree and can't be removed afterwards. 

The president was however very helpful and kind in his refusal.


----------



## ellen hays

I am really sorry about being such a bummer. I just needed to talk. Everything is ok was just venting. I am becoming such a cry baby. Sorry.

I had rather ride a saddle without a horn. My Tucker saddle is hornless. They are very comfortable saddles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Yes, I sunk everything into this place to pursue my one and only passion. Since I really don't think that is going to pan out, Selling the house and 10 acres will give me resources to do other things, while keeping the little house, I will have somewhere to hang my hat when I am home. I am down to 7 hens with the hawks still hanging around. I know they aren't happy in confines of their pen all the time. Might just have to find somewhere else for them. Too many wild carnivores around here to have chickens. It would be nice to travel and gain other interests.


 
Have you thought of fixing up the little place to rent out? Maybe to someone with horses? might be able to have a riding buddy and income all in one...and still be able to travel because you would have someone there to watch over things for you. 


Whatever you decide, I hope it makes you happy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> I am really sorry about being such a bummer. I just needed to talk. Everything is ok was just venting. I am becoming such a cry baby. Sorry.
> 
> I had rather ride a saddle without a horn. My Tucker saddle is hornless. They are very comfortable saddles.


May be the body adjusting to new meds. Don't give up the ship when feeling down...

Vent anytime, we are here listening. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Tired of your saddle horn? Why not this:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Tired of your saddle horn? Why not this:


Oh, so tempting...have thought of doing that so many times!! 

Until I spoke to Fabtron...found out there is a steel bar inside there...if a horn is uncomfortable, imagine what a sawed off horn with a metal rod sticking up would be like...:eek_color:


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Have you thought of fixing up the little place to rent out? Maybe to someone with horses? might be able to have a riding buddy and income all in one...and still be able to travel because you would have someone there to watch over things for you.
> 
> 
> Whatever you decide, I hope it makes you happy.


Anita 

That a great idea. Would be really nice to get someone who would take care of the little place. That may be a really good option. Thanx.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh, so tempting...have thought of doing that so many times!!
> 
> Until I spoke to Fabtron...found out there is a steel bar inside there...if a horn is uncomfortable, imagine what a sawed off horn with a metal rod sticking up would be like...:eek_color:


Definitely would be more dangerous. Good thing you talked to the mfgr.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Anita
> 
> That a great idea. Would be really nice to get someone who would take care of the little place. That may be a really good option. Thanx.


:welcome:


----------



## Celeste

You can cut the rod off and cover it with duct tape!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You can cut the rod off and cover it with duct tape!


I wish! Would be more likely I cut off my arm trying :icon_rolleyes:

So a new saddle is what is needed. Or a new horse, or both. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Does anyone feel just a little bit sorry for PhantomHorse13 and Roadyy? They go jaunting off on a wee little vacation, and are going to come back to hundreds of pages to read through. If they don't read it all, they won't know what the heck we are talking about.:twisted:

The rain has stopped, at least for the moment; going to go out to see if the Independence Day celebrations are happening!! 

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

HI Blue- My end goal? If he is sound, I would like to make him my trail horse, maybe do some competitive trail riding. Once I get him going, I will know if he will be suitable. :cowboy:. I'd like to ask if I can board him at a place with an indoor for the winter, so we can train and be ready by next spring.

TJ- I used dark molasses as that is what I had. I did taste one. They are not human tasty but not horrible LOL. I gave Nike one when he approached me (didn't show him that I had them) and he loved it.

NM- I do sit in the pasture. All three will graze near me. Buster still likes to come right up to me. He did catch on that Nike got a treat and ambled right over to get his! Of course, this caused Nike to trot away. He is WAY low in the herd.

Koolio, right now I don't have enough property to keep a horse. DH is not ready for that commitment either. 

Apachetears- I can't go out with a bucket of feed. There is a herd boss out there that will not let Nike close, so that he can have the feed. If I chase the boss away, Nike will not come.

AnitaAnne- I want to try one of those Wintec Pro Dressage Saddles! I like the flocked better than Cairs. I understand the Cairs loose their "fluff" after a time. Being a heavy rider, I think the flock would be better for me. Hopefully taking my first dressage lesson next week!

So last night I fed, then went out into the field with treats in pocket. I just stood there, hanging out. When Nike approached, I snuck in a treat. Buster caught us and ambled over, which made Nike move away. I backed Buster off, then walked out of the pasture. Soon Nike followed and was at the fence. I stood petting and talking to him. Then I climbed up on the fence and rubbed his withers and massaged down his back and rump. He just stood there, munching hay, hanging out. I leaned out and draped my body over his back. He could care less. I know he is broke, but he has not been ridden in over 2 years. I just like seeing how he reacts to different things.

The barn that I was referred to was not the nice one that I thought I had found. There are no pics of the farm that I was actually referred to and the owners are Equine Mgt graduates but don't mention any showing or certifications for coaching. They are products of a strong 4h program. I'm going to try them out. Their lessons are VERY inexpensive, compared to the show barns. They start everyone out in basic English lessons and let students decide from there where they would like to do. They have dressage experience but no mention of western dressage. This will get me going and leg me up at any rate. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Celeste

HappyPlace, how old is Nike?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy moly people.. I have THIRTY ONE pages to catch up on.. :dance-smiley05:

We are home from Maine. Trip was mostly wonderful. Also got an amazing opportunity presented to us while we were there.

Need to get the trailer emptied, laundry started, etc then will be back to catch up and tell about my adventures. Meanwhile:

:wave:


----------



## corgi

Blue, I just realizedI never said how sorry I was about Pete. I am sorry,

Celeste, hope you are doing ok. Been thinking about you. When I lost Dad in 2013, I figured Mom would be close behind. I have been lucky that she is still with us. They had been married 58 years and had been a couple since Mom was 13 years old. She tells me all the time she is ready to be with him and I hate to hear her say that, but I understand.

No horses today. Went out last night and just loved on Isabella. I sat on the hitching post and she literally fell asleep with her chin on my lap!! 
Blue and I practiced our showmanship moves. He remembered everything from our lesson Thursday night.

Stan, I hate to hear about Bugs, but I agree that giving him to a girl that will dote on him is the next best thing to having him with you. Excited to hear about your travel plans!!

Happy 4th of July everyone and Happy Belated Canada Day to our friends up there!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, no problem. Get your chores done. The pages just keep motoring on.:twisted:


----------



## Blue

Happy, this is a method I really don't like, but might be your best option. Is there any way you can put out low buckets of cheap grain or sweet feed to keep the others happy while you work on catching Nike? The problem is if you start catching a horse you HAVE TO catch them. If they get away and you for any reason have to throw in the towel of rthe day, the next day will be even worse. I'm sure you already knew that, but started typing and it just came out.

Seems to me you need to find a way to keep Buster out of your hair.


----------



## Eole

PH13, welcome back. Did you meet Lysane and her amazing paint Mae? Can't wait to hear about your adventures in Maine.

Whoever said "Next time, I'll get a horse that fits my saddle": totally agree!
AA, you beat me with the saddles. I thought I had too many. Now I can go buy more.
1)Barefoot Cheyenne size 1. Horses happy, me not so much (too large twist for my hips) Keep it as a back up (fits anyone, any horse)
2) Arabian saddle Cie AP: my English custom made saddle. A keeper! Fits me like a glove. But fit not perfect for the horses, especially on long distances.
3) Specialized Saddle: my endurance saddle. Adjustable with pads and shims, so can be fitted to most horses. Very comfortable and safe.
I'm a bit tired of changing the fit everytime I switch horse, so I am looking for another endurance saddle. Maybe a treeless like Freeform but can't find used so far and don't want to invest in a new one. Maybe another Specialized would work, since I have all the pads and girths.

Talking about saddles: Koolio, when is your new saddle coming?

Saw a cute young deer on the lawn this week. So cute, nature is great, I love animals la la la  
So today I'm cleaning the garden beds and wonder why one day-lily bush isn't in blooms. Lovely deer chopped it all!!! :evil: Now, I don't feel like a vegetarian tonight. Deer steak sounds perfect...

Longer rides on Alizé twice this week, as Buttercup has a booboo with swelling on the fetlock. Alizé was in a good mood today, we had fun.

Happy 4th of July to our American friends!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Oh my, your pictures are so beautiful, they look like artwork!! 

I was the one who said "Next time, I'll get a horse that fits my saddle". 

Only problem is, I took 2 Wintecs with me to try on Chivas when I went to try him. Even though neither saddle fit, I bought the silly horse anyway. :icon_rolleyes:

Three saddles for two horses is very reasonable, definately go buy another one, gotta have a backup, right? 

My Barefood Cheyene is too wide of a twist for me too. I really prefer a narrow twist. I think the size 2 is too big for his back, but I haven't sold it because it does work. Just not very comfortable for long rides. 

*HP*: it sounds like you are doing well with Nike! Leaning over his back and all. Can't wait for the day you actually ride him!! Hopefully the farmer will let you take him to a boarder barn to try out. 

I really love my Wintec, the Pro has a fuzzy feeling, very easy to stay in the seat! The saddle fitter I used to use, back when I was competing in Dressage, said it was the easiest brand of saddle to stuff. 

Back then I used to have the saddle fitter out every 6 months, and probably could have done it every three months. Thier backs change a lot when they are being worked. 

The medium-wide (blue) gullet has been just right for most of my horses, although when my Arab/Percheron got chubby I had to change it to the wide (red) one. 

The CAIR pannels add some bounce to the ride! The saddle can have the CAIR taken out and have it stuffed if you don't like it. I prefer my old one. I got it back in 1995 I think, when the adjustable gullets first came out. 

*Corgi*: Isabella sounds so sweet and affectionate. That's what makes it all worthwhile 

*PH13*: Welcome back, can't wait to hear of your adventures!! 

Enjoy your reading :twisted:

Nothing going on at the festival, I guess it was rained out. Went to TSC instead for grain. 

Tried my template on Chivas. I am not sure the NR saddle is going to fit. It might work over his withers, but not sure that is a good place for it to be. Going to look up the info on it again.


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> I am really sorry about being such a bummer. I just needed to talk. Everything is ok was just venting. I am becoming such a cry baby. Sorry.


You're not a cry baby, a bummer, or anything else ridiculous. You're a human being and totally entitled to have emotions, especially when you've followed a dream and it's not working out. That's a really tough thing to deal with, and we're here to listen and for you to talk to - otherwise we'd be "friends" that need to be returned to the manufacturer for being faulty! (Is there a return policy for bad friendships? ;-))

Rideable donkeys - how far abroad can you look? Or alternatively, is it feasible to pick up an untrained one, and have it trained for you? I'm not trying to push this option as your solution, I just wouldn't want to dismiss it yet for lack of trained donkeys.

Travel is indeed nice. You could learn about beekeeping in the Southern Hemisphere. ;-) 

Promise to take photos today of the storage box I made, guest room etc. We've been hindered in our progress by our colds. At the moment we are unpacking the very last of our cardboard moving boxes and sorting and organising all the little accumulated stuff like stationery. So, our house temporarily looks like a bomb hit is while we have piles of various things here and there for which we are making permanent homes... :rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Just got back from feeding. Nike was sweet as ever. He will let me do just about anything while he is eating lol. My main job is apparently to rub the buggy whip all over him to keep the flies off. After they ate I went into the pature and just stood. As soon as Nike approached me I gave him his treat. I just rubbed and loved on him. Then Buster came looking for treats. He got a pat for being respectful then I sent him on his way. Shortly after that he herded them all to the barn, away from the flies. 
I am told that Nike is 15.

Still no progress on the round pen. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Eole

PH13 is actually reading all the posts. Someone is going to bed late tonight!  Then she has to remember and comment on everything without taking notes. She's the youngest here, memory shouldn't be a problem. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Dawn, say hello to my friend Lysane: she'll be in Maine with her 2 horses, flashy paint Mae and bay arab Buddy. On her own in her new white rig. She's my inspiration in endurance, an amazing lady she is.


Not sure if I met her directly or not, as I was already gone before I saw this. But there were several canadians there and I did chitchat with a couple of them. One of the nice things about such a relatively small turnout is being able to talk to many people.

Sorry to hear about Buttercup's booboo, but glad you are getting saddle time in with Alize.




AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*, I've done my part for today, are you still readin EVERYTHING?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I am reading everything.. but its taking a long time. Glad you got your refinancing stuff done. That bareback pad/saddle is pretty interesting. I look forward to hearing about how you like it once you find one.


Celeste and Roadyy, so sorry to hear of your losses. 




Roadyy said:


> I need Dawn's GoPro for the ride on the zip line while up there. I know my phone is going to suck at the video during the ride.


can't wait to see how the video turns out. happy belated birthday!


*Blue*: so very sorry about Pete 

*NM*: congrats on riding with some new people!!

*HP*: i see a huge improvement in Nike - great job! the lesson place sounds very promising.

*tj*: oh no, so sorry to see the halter is too big. nothing can be easy  but so glad you had a great HorseTuesday.

*Sue*: loved the slang dictionary. also enjoyed all the under saddle trotting races. i got to saddle train a few standies for that along the way, very cool feeling!

*ellen*: sorry to hear one of the girls is missing. glad your veggies got some much-needed rain. i wish i could send some from up here, we have had plenty! sounds like you are considering a big transition, potentially selling your place. just listen to your gut.

*Stan*: sorry to hear that you and Bugs may be parting ways, but I am sure you have found him a wonderful new home. if you wind up Stateside, we have both a guest room and some horses that need riding. hope court is over in a blink and with a successful outcome.




Eole said:


> PH13 is actually reading all the posts. Someone is going to bed late tonight! :grin: Then she has to remember and comment on everything without taking notes. She's the youngest here, memory shouldn't be a problem. :wink:


And indeed.. i am caught up, though I am sure I have missed people and confused details. It's def past my bedtime and DH has been asleep in his chair for well over an hour. 

I have got pictures and video uploading, so bedtime for me. Will fill everyone in on my adventures tomorrow when I have the pictures to prove it. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Nice pictures Eole!

Welcome back, Phantom, looking forward to the story of your trip & pictures! Amazing how you caught up on 30 pages here.

I just managed to skim thru 4...

Ladona, so sweet w/Isabella snoozing her chin on your lap...awwww... Bet you're looking forward to the show w/Blue, he sure sounds likes he's doing well.

Gotta go now...Hello to everyone & later all...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning everyone! Didn't get much sleep last night as all the booming of fireworks kept my poor rat terrier in a state of extreem panic. 

Not the official fireworks, as they didn't happen, everything is rescheduled for today. Just folks setting them off in surrounding areas. 

Anyway, need to go take care of horses, have to put them up during firework days, they are terrified. 

Later all!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

For the first time, DH and I headed north for the Maine multiday endurance ride, which runs out of the Fyreburg Fairgrounds in western Maine. We had never been but had heard wonderful stories and the ride did not disappoint!

We headed up Sunday and drove in rain the entire time. Arrived in the afternoon and the rain tapered to a drizzle just long enough to unload the horses and get the awning out, then the skies opened again. Luckily, the fairgrounds has stalls available, so we were able to get the boys inside and out of the weather (which was a chilly 65F). The rain ended overnight and we were able to get camp set up properly in the morning.











Monday was a rest day, so we got settled into camp and things prepared. The weather was lovely and even the bugs (which we heard could carry you away some years) weren't too bad. George decided he wanted to try being a unicorn after a vigorous roll (because I had the audacity to braid him).











The next morning was clear and cool and promised to be a great day for riding. We would be doing the 50. George had his own opinion about it all though:











The recent rain had left the Saco river very high, so we couldn't cross it. But we did get to spend a lot of time riding beside it. Here we are meandering through one of the local campgrounds (which was empty at the time):




















With the recent rains, there was no lack of water on trail:











Lots of really nice views too:










We passed a farm that raised Shires:











Spent some time appreciating the crops too. We rode around huge fields of corn, soybeans, potatoes, and green beans:











We got to do some spook testing too!




















But overall the trail was very fun and the 50 miles rode nicely. At the end of the day, we finished tied for 5th.



The second day, a 55 miler, we didn't get so lucky with the weather. It started raining about 15 minutes after we started and didn't stop the entire day. Temps were in the low 60s, but even with supposedly waterproof clothing on, I was soaked to the skin. Our mantra all day was "well, at least we aren't hot." But the boys kept on keeping on and we got it all done. We again tied for 5th.


The third day, another 50 miler, the sun was back out. We were somewhat concerned with how the footing would be, but the sandy soil allowed for things to dry out well. By the last loop, you almost wouldn't have known it had rained the day before. The boys felt wonderful and we let them out a bit.
































We finished in fine form, tied for 6th. We couldn't have been more pleased with how everyone did. 

Our first pioneer - 155 miles in 3 days!






That night the ride had a fantastic lobster dinner. Great way to celebrate!


----------



## phantomhorse13

The following day, we volunteered during the ride itself. Then a group went and hiked up to the top of Jockey Cap, which we were told had some great views. It was def worth the 30 minute hike, and I was thrilled that I was ABLE to walk. :wink:




















On Saturday we drove home to avoid the holiday traffic.


As for the exciting news.. a friend called while we were out on trail on the miserable, rainy day. She wanted to know if we were interested in filling an opening she had on her trailer next week.. that trailer is going to TEVIS.

Tevis is the endurance ride that started it all. Its out in California and is a 100 mile point-to-point ride that starts in Auburn and ends near Sacramento. It's a ride we always had planned on after we won the lottery..

Well, not going to have to wait for that winning ticket. Sultan is getting a free ride out there and the "catch" is I have to sponsor a junior rider.. one who may well have more endurance miles than I do and is riding a very experienced horse. So the whole thing was a no-brainer. However, I am now scrabbling madly to try to get things arranged. Fingers crossed everything else just keeps falling into place!!


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 So proud of you. You give riding a whole new meaning. Would love to have the ability to be there with you.* Congrates.* You go girl:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

Had a lot of firsts today. I hooked DH's pickup to a trailer without help. I backed the trailer (16 ft flatbed) into the driveway with a 90 degree turn. I used the Dixie chopper to mow the lawn (wow is that thing fast!) and I picked the first of our raspberries today. Feeling very proud of myself and accomplished too! Next I plan to take the enclosed trailer for a spin! Practice makes perfect, right?


----------



## VickiRose

Hello everyone,
I haven't been commenting, but I've been reading all the posts. 
I don't really have much to add, the saddle fit conversation has been interesting, I had quite a few issues getting a saddle to fit Boston and I. He has wide, wide shoulders and a very round barrel, but has a decent wither. So hard to get a saddle that didn't interfere with his shoulder blades, yet still had wither clearance. I think our eventual saddle, an 18in half breed with full QH bars, fits well, and it's pretty comfy. I'd love to find a dressage saddle to fit him too, just to help me work on my own position, but the ones that fit horses his shape tend to be way more than I can afford.

PH, love the ride photos and video! And Tevis sounds challenging. Is it similar to the Quilty in Australia?


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> PH, love the ride photos and video! And Tevis sounds challenging. Is it similar to the Quilty in Australia?


It def has all the hype that the Quilty has associated with it. I will have to ask a friend who has done both what he thought in terms of similarities and differences in terms of the trail.

Tevis has the infamous cougar rock, where the photos make it look as if a horse is crawling up a cliffside:










I am actually more concerned with the sheer drop offs, as I don't care for heights! But people assure me its only short stretches like that, so hopefully I can either suck it up.. or else just close my eyes!


----------



## Blue

OMG! Phantom, that's wonderful news. So very proud of you. Wow!
Sheer drops. O my! Phantom, just close your eyes. How many opportunities like this will you get?

Happy, You go girl.


----------



## tjtalon

Absolutely wonderful, Phantom!! Wow! Fingers crossed for the Tevis trip! That drop-off picture...oooh....I'm just in awe of what equestrian athletes & their athlete horses can do.Ah doo admire yoo...(& btw...eh, w/the halter; I'm just pleased that my little one fits your Phin...& your big one just may get a trip to Corral Western for consignment. W/other info I've recently gotten, I have a much better idea of what to get for myself...).

HP, congratulations on the happy "firsts" today! Got fingers crossed for you too, w/working w/Nike...& getting Buster out of the way somehow.

AA, hope horses & dogs are feeling better now that the fireworks have stopped. 

VRose, good to hear from you. I pop in here more often than I think I will sometimes, but always read. I've gotten mystified w/all the saddle/saddle-fitting discussion; good thing I don't have to figure it out on my own (ooh...yet, Janice likely may just test me at some point, like "Ok, you want this saddle (I love the Aussie one) but this horse needs something...here & there...what do you do?" Oh...I see it coming...).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: WOW I am impressed! You are going to *TEVIS* :clap::clap::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is the ultimate ride, at least in the USA, don't know about the other countries. I just can hardly believe it!! 

Are you floating on cloud 9 and feeling sick to your stomach at the same time? 

ok, I'm going to try to calm down. 

*OMG TEVIS!!* :loveshower:

Ok, calming down now, really. 

That Pioneer ride is so cool, except for the rain, sounds like really good weather. Yeah, at least it not hot...

Photos are great, video really cool. Thanks for taking us along on your ride!! 

I can not believe you hiked up a mountain afterwards, OMG I would be passed out somewhere...

So happy the boys both finished well, and you and your DH had such very good placings!! 5th and 6th place on your very first three day? WOW, I am impressed! 

Is your DH coming to TEVIS to crew? I can't wait to see the pictures and video.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!
Hoping everyone had a nice holiday weekend!  :smiley_flag: Seems i have many pages to catch up on!!

This weekend for us turned out to be a bit busier than we intended, but what a great time we had!

My sister came into town Friday, and a group of us went out to dinner. DH and I also went on a hike in the morning. boy, I am out of shape! :x:icon_rolleyes:

Saturday our town had a little celebration, car show, and vendors. quite impressive. Then we went to a friends for a picnic.

Yesterday M and I headed to the metroparks. OH MY! I had hear they were wonderful and they were! The funny part was I was stopping al over town prior to our trip tyring to find different people who I knew had ridden them to find out where the trailhead was! LOL I stopped at TSC and then another lady's place. Got what I needed! I was h*ll bent on finding this place! LOL

So we got there just in time as a ton of horse trailers pulled in behind us! These trails are well groomed and only hikers and horses can go on them. What is neat is this park has biking/walking/horse trails that crisscross all over the place, so you horse must be acclimated to runners/walkers/dogs/bikes/cars. :riding:

M was concerned about the bikes, but Jay at their side, he told her horse...."Dude, it's a bike, it's nothing like an armadillo or anything....":cowboy: Chill out...it's all cool!:wink:" 

They did a spectacular job out there! Although groomed, there was a nice massive hill we had to trek. It was long and switch back. We ataully did it twice! LOL Our boys were tired! 

It was funny how people we met on the trail were like, "Oh your hroses are SO beautiful! Can we pet them?" LOL:apple:

It was a FANTASTIC time! I'm still ::happydance:

Pics to follow.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

We got in about 8 miles.


----------



## NickerMaker71

The pictures do not do this place justice. The trees were massive and just beautiful.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can you see the castle in the background?


----------



## NickerMaker71

So...I got the impression I had been talked about (not in a bad way) in this new little hrose community I have been tinkering in. LOL

When I went to talk to 'C' about the metroparks, she said there is another lady down the hill that rides them all the time and I should ride with her....she doesn't ride *anything like L*. 

Hmmm, I suspect the 'older lady' that rode with L and I a couple weeks ago must have told C that I didn't have a good time or something as C TWICE made comments like.....

The lady down the hill doens't 'cowboy' like L .......this older lady deosn't go through thick underbrush like L......

So....I suspect L knows I probbly won't be coming back!! LOL

I probably go around making myself sound like a weak rider, but there are so many wack-a-dos, I would rather them think that. 

OH, I am also finding trail obstacles are relative. C had warned me there was a pretty big hill to start off the metropark ride. Clearly she did....but it was something that Jay certainly could do. She said her green horses had a tough time negotiating it. So...when people tell me things and I tend to fret and wonder if we 'can'....I will wait and see! 

OH, and it's not my imagination that L is a bit of a 'tart'.. I heardd through the grapevine (small town) That she is a real pain in the *ss at the barn. The 'expert' ain't goin' to tolerate that! :eek_color:

OK, off to read what you guys have been up to!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I'm still so happy for you! What a feather in your cap.

*Nicker*, nice job. I also like in a very small community and people do communicate don't they?

Well had a pretty decent weekend, even if I didn't get any riding in. Had to work Saturday morning but was home with husband all afternoon. He got some more work done on our back pasture. Tried to go out to dinner but the one and only restaurant in our little town was closed! Ugh Ended up having dinner at Denny's.

Sunday was very nice. Got up early to go do grocery shopping. Son wanted to grill some steaks for his birthday dinner so I had the meat cutter cut some very nice porterhouse. Mmmmm. There weren't many left overs! Then cake and ice cream.

We have an older Excursion that keeps breaking down so we're going to trade it in. But we had put new tires on it that I hate to see go. Turns out those tires and wheels fit my truck that NEEDS tires! Ha! So we switched the tires from the Excursion to my truck. That saved us close to a grand. These A/T for 3/4 ton trucks are not cheap.

Have a good day all!:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: Nice ride, sounds like a lot of fun. I too live in a small town, and I hear about things before I even do them! :wink:

Just keep smiling and keep riding! :riding:

*Blue*: sounds like a really nice weekend! Glad you didn't have to work all day. Good you solved the tire problem, nothing about vehicles is cheap! I keep thinking there must be a better way to build one...

A belated Happy Birthday to your son! I think Roadyy's DW had a birthday Sunday too. 

My 3rd child, 2nd DD had a birthday July 2nd. We have a tradition of eating out at at a restaurant for birthdays. (no cooking for me, lol) 

Celebrant gets to pick the eatery, and this time she picked Mexican. Yummy, but not as good as a porterhouse! 

*TJ*: I sure hope the firworks have stopped! I enjoy them for one night, but sure don't like the weeklong every night displays that the teens like to set off until midnight or later. :icon_rolleyes: 

The official festival and fireworks did happen Sunday, and they were very nice. We watched the Macy's day fireworks on TV Saturday, which was fun. Turned off all the lights and the show was really neat, almost like being there, except the commercials!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It sounds like it was a buys weekend all around!

HP - congrats on your accomplishments this weekend! I am seeing the beginnings of a horse trailer navigator extraordinaire!

Nicker - lovely pictures of your ride! Glad you had a good time. 

Phantom- congratulations on your ride too! I've never heard of Tevis, but it sounds exciting! I'll have to look it up.

Saturday morning was a cancer fundraiser motorcycle rally for our motorcycle club so DH headed out on the ride. There were over 100 riders who rode to raise money for cancer research. Here is some photo evidence of the ride. I'm the one in the light grey suit and white helmet.
Me and my gang...










Saturday evening we went for a BBQ at a friends place. One of the other couples there brought their guitars so we had a good old sing along for the evening. DD even played and sang! She hasn't picked up her guitar for over a year. Fun times! Life doesn't get much better.

Sunday followed as another busy day with DD and I riding in a Dressage fun show. We both rode the same test twice, with oral and written feedback from the first ride and then the second to see how we improved. Koolio was a bit of a tart, as he was whinnying for Himmy when she wasn't in sight and spooking at the arena markers. Once the bell rang and his test started, he focussed pretty well and did his job. DD and Himmy had two lovely rides! I think the judge was impressed with them! Again, an awesome day!

Sally has had her shoes on now for about a week and is finally back to sound! DD rode her last night and she was much better. I feel so bad knowing how u comfortable she must have been. Still no rain to moisturizer her feet, but the shoes and pads are making a huge difference.

Today is back to tidying up and I go pick up two totes of hay cubes from the feed store. Grass is sparse and we still desperately need rain. Farmers are cutting their first cut, but the swaths look to be anywhere between 1/10 and 1/2 of what they had last year. A friend of mine has 300 bales from last year that I hope are safe to feed as forage. They will bale their property again this year but I don't know what they will get. I told her I will take anything she has that can be safely fed. I hate it when feed becomes so scarce... It is such a worry.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom: Are you floating on cloud 9 and feeling sick to your stomach at the same time?
> 
> ok, I'm going to try to calm down.
> 
> *OMG TEVIS!!* :loveshower:
> 
> Ok, calming down now, really.


This is actually a super accurate description of how I have been feeling!!


*NM*: looks like a great place for a ride. glad you had so much fun. small town gossip makes me roll my eyes, but maybe in this case it will be helpful if L never contacts you again!

*Blue*: great job with the tire switch.. love when things like that work out.


----------



## Koolio

Here is a picture of Lucy from yesterday morning. She is quite the little pot hound as she loves playing with the pots from the greenhouse. LOL! She is going through another growth spurt so her ears are doing crazy things. They will straighten out again soon.

Do you think she looks like trouble?


----------



## Roadyy

Just a quick pop in as we made the trip from pc to Lake city and are now waiting for the other groups and tour busses to arrive. Atlanta bound tonight then Louisville, KY tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, ya know with our extended internet family here, I feel like once a month we should have a big ol' HAPPY BIRTHDAY! for everyone! 

*Koolio*, sounds like you had a wonderful family weekend as well. I keep meaning to take a course to learn to ride myself but never really get around to it. Husband thinks its odd. I'lll take a horse almost anywhere, but don't have the confidence to get on a motorcycle myself! 

That Lucy looks like a pistol alright. Aside from tiny cuddly puppies, this is my favorite stage, when they're all goofy.

I also forgot to tell you all that we found a young rattle snake on our back patio last evening! OMG! Patch was barking and yipping at something and we went to go look cuz he's really not much of a barker. We of course heard the rattle before we could find it and knew instantly what it was. It was curled up behind some saw horses beside an old fridge. I couldn't get the camera in time as son was quick with a bladed hoe to get it before it got away. He managed to get the head off and got the rattle for me. Very odd that this happened. We're on an irrigated lot and rattlers don't usually like this much activity. 13 years here and its the first time we've seen one here. I see them in the desert all the time, but not here. Sorry for all the blood. Hope you all aren't too squeamish.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, in my opinion the only thing to do with snakes near the house is to finish them off. The ones in the bush and the paddocks away from the house can go do their thing...but ones near the house, pets, kids etc, I shoot with the shot gun. Especially as ALL of the snakes here are deadly. It's just not worth the risk. However, they are a protected animal in Australia, and a lot of people relocate them. We used to have a dog that would kill them, but she died (old age) a few years ago. The current dogs are not very snake savvy, and the cats think they're playthings. 

Koolio, I love your dog's ears, so cute!

Hi Roaddy!

Goodnight all! I'm off to bed, it's 10.44pm here.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Just a quick pop in as we made the trip from pc to Lake city and are now waiting for the other groups and tour busses to arrive. Atlanta bound tonight then Louisville, KY tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have a great time Roadyy!! 

You have a LOT of pages to read though, don't forget!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: :eek_color: Give your DS an extra porterhouse!! I would much rather see a dead rattlesnake than a live one...GOOD DOG PATCH!! 

*HP*: Good job with the trailer!! I think it is really fun to drive a trailer around, but I sure don't like backing one up :dance-smiley05:

*VickiRose*: did you say EVERY snake there is deadly? But you aren't supposed to kill them? I would think a dog trained to kill snakes would be in high demand...

g'nite

*Koolio*: Nice ride! You country side is so beautiful, looks like so much fun. I have thought about getting a trike, don't think my balance is good enough anymore for a motorcycle. 

Miss Lucy is adorable! I love those crazy ears :grin: She does not look sorry about that pot at all! 

Do you have any pictures from the show? I love those ones where you get the critique and instruction. Very good learning tool.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

VickiR I have heard that there are some really aggressive venomous snakes in Australia. Better to be safe than sorry. For sure.

Blue You did what I would have done. I found a copperhead poised between my feed cans. Didn't cut him any slack. Don't want anything like that in my barn.

Nickers Sounds like your ride went well. You are like me, I love the flora and fawna. The hemlock trees here are what made me fall in love with the forest. Don't let other peoples politics and tongues bother you. You can go "there" regardless of them.

Koolio I think Lucy is a sweetheart. Oh My Goodness. Wouldn't take long to fall in love with her. Even if she is a flower pot dawg.

Rick Have a great trip. Stay safe. Oh, by the way, I found the definition of a Jack wagon. Will discuss it further when you return.

HP Practice makes perfect. You will have trailer logistics down pat in no time. I did some grass cutting today also. The place looks much better.

AA Whatever the festive occasion, I love to go out. No cooking is good, especially when the food is good:thumbsup:

PH13 "Ride the wave" and enjoy. I am so happy for you. You can do it. Eyes closed or not. You can do it. You go girl.

Yall I just wanted to add, sorry about the drama. I am going for one more opportunity to ride. Talked to a guy today about donkeys. Apparently, their nature is somewhat less reactive than horses in the flight response area. This may be something that will allow me to continue riding. Please keep your fingers crossed that this is a viable alternative. Have a great opportunity at some good riding donkeys this week. I have a trailer if I need one, but the tires are dry rotted. Will have to do something about that. One hill at a time. I just want to see those trails. Don't want to give that up yet. Not yet anyway. Thanx for your kindness and patience.

Have a good p.m.

God bless and keep


----------



## VickiRose

Morning all
Ellen,AA, there are some snakes in Western Australia that are not venomous, but in forty years of farm living, I've never seen one. The two dominant species here are the dugite and the tiger snake. Both will kill. Like most snakes, if you leave them alone they are not likely to strike. However, cats, dogs, horses and cows tend to be curious and want to sniff, play with, pick up etc, generally this is when the snake strikes, as a defence mechanism. Or with people, the snake gets trodden on, or you pick up something to find one underneath...


----------



## NickerMaker71

evening all! 

Great stories and great weekends it sounds!

PH, SO very happy for you that you get to go on this trip.. WWOOOWWW! Very cool! :runninghorse2:

Koolio, sounds like a delightful weekend. Your pup does look like a pistol! LOL

BLUE rattlesnakes scare me! 

Just want to let you guys know....I just told you guys about those ladies talking cause I thoght it was hilarious how things get around so quick AND I really didn't say anything during that last ride with L, but apparently it was apparent that I wasn't a happy camper with her 'cowboy' ways or like someone here said, her reckless abandon down those trails (or thick underbrush). 

I don't really know these ladies....spoke to each of them only twice EVER, but it was clear I had been a topic of their discussion. Too funny really!

I was/am very careful with what I say to anyone, as this is a 'small' town. But again....it must have been apparent to the 'older lady' that I wasn't comfortable with the ride. Nor did I say anything when 'C' made mention of L's cowboy ways etc. I just kinda smiled.

So...yes I am a fretter, but I have grown a thick skin over the years when it comes to talking behind one's back. There is a lot of that that goes around. I tend to just say...OH, really. Hmmm. I don't get into that. I share here, cause I can't in real life! hahahaha:rofl: 

Not much going on horsey wise. Giving Jay a couple days off. He gets his pedi tomorrow. He needs it!! His feet really look long, but it's been our usual 6 weeks. Maybe the omega 3s are working! 

Since I've been really pushing him these past few weeks, I called the massage therapist. She comes Friday! 

AA, have you considered looking outside the box type of saddles? I struggled for a while there and ended up using a training saddle. It fits both of us. Jay has mutton withers. (somewhat) What about a roping, barrel, or something? They are all built so different. Honestly, I didn't read your list of saddles thoroughly, so maybe you did! 

Corgi, I am excited for this show of yours! Do you have your outfits ready? Was thinking of you. You'll know you have the slow pleasure jog when you are gently rocked side to side in your saddle. It's a great feeling. 

OK, that's all from this peanut gallery.

Talk soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, and to add, I don't think 71 (older lady) and C were bad talking me, I just think they kinda felt bad they recommended L for me to ride with, and then she was a little to much 'cowgirl' for me. LOL 

No harm, no foul.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: sounds like you had a good weekend. Lucy is beyond cute and def looks like a ton of trouble to me! not sure i have the patience for a puppy any longer, so more power to you.

*Blue*: yikes to that snake! i don't mind snakes in general, but poisonous ones anywhere near a building is a different matter. hopefully it will be the first and the last one to bother you.

*Vicki*: seems like most things in the land down under are dangerous.. i can remember watching a discovery special about the wildlife there and thinking maybe i didn't want to visit after all, as it seems every snake, spider, etc is deadly and entirely too common!

*NM*: just do your best to avoid/ignore the drama. ride your horse and enjoy your time in the saddle. better to ride along than to ride with bad company.


And speaking of company.. got Phin out on his first trail ride today! :cowboy:

Gina and Christine came over and met me as babysitters. Phin was a bit keyed up at first (windy, wanting-to-storm day had all the horses on their toes), but he was a good boy and soon settled down. Had a couple spooks at a neighbor mowing: she turned the mower on the tractor off as we approached, then the instant we were beside her and done waving, turned it back on. The other 2 horses actually spooked worse than Phin, who only flinched and got tense, didn't actually move any of his feet. Then we had another scary moment when he was eyeing something in the bushes and Gina missed my answer to her 'ok to canter' and went cantering off.. Phin again got super tense, but he kept his head and waited for me to give him the cue to move off.. and while his canter was certainly hurried, he softened and came right back after only a couple strides. Couldn't be more pleased with him, esp as I only had him in an s-hack (previous owner rode him in a bit).
























































Since the green tack was so big on him, I decided to drag out Dream's old tack and see how it did.. and it fit. Her saddle fits him too. So red it is. :loveshower:


----------



## Eole

*PH*: *TEVIS!!!* :happydance:
OMG living the dream! My friend Nancy Z. is there right now, doing the educational ride.
That is FANTASTIC!!! Are you taking George? DH as crew? Tevis is what got me into endurance. And I call my little mare "my Tevis Horse". If I say it enough (and ride enough) maybe we'll make it someday. And there's a steep rock we climb that I call "my Cougar Rock". 

*NM*, what a great ride you had, beautiful forest between the purple ears.
*HP*, congratulation on mastering the trailer hook up and backing.

*Blue*:  for that rattle snake. Good thing you could switch those tires for your truck. 

*Vicki*, I cannot "like" your last post. I have no poisonous snake or spider where I live and quite happy that way.

*Koolio*: with that cute face, must be hard to get mad at Lucy and not laugh at her antics. Glad Sally is improving. The dressage fun show sounds so interesting, I don't think they do those things here.

*Stan*: must have been a difficult decision about Bug, I'm sure you found a great home for him. Take care and keep coming here, I miss your witty sense of humor. 

Finally had my dressage coach here this morning. And took the plunge and put my tiny 12yo niece on Alizé for a lesson . Niece has been taking a few pony club lessons for a couple years; it was her first time on a "real" horse. I rode Alizé first to make sure her brains were wired straight. They did so well, I'm so proud of my mare, she took great care of her rider. :loveshower: I made one little girl very happy... Totally horse crazy that one. Of course I have nothing to do with that craziness. :biggrin:
Then had my lesson on Buttercup. Got great tools to deal with her rushing her gaits and both losing balance. Coach loved her and said she had great gaits and lots of potential.:clap:Very nice to hear, although I really focus on trail and endurance. I just want to be a better rider for my horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: Phin is so pretty! I realize he is a boy, so I should say handsome, and he is that too, but...well...he is a pretty boy! 

I _cannot_ believe that you bought a horse that fits your saddle, and you weren't even trying!! Of all the luck :thumbsup:

You two look great together, so glad to hear he is working out so well. He looks like he has sense, if you know what I mean. 

*Nicker*: I have tried a lot of saddles, I may break down and use a saddle fitter, see what happens. The problem is finding one that will drive all the way out here. Very expensive if I don't have someone else to help pay, and I only know of my old Dressage riding buddies, and the fitter is used to those. *sigh*

i may still try that NR (minimalist) saddle, but not sure it will fit. 

*Ellen*: I can't wait to see donkey pictures. When are you going to see them? Does he have mules or just donkeys? 

*TJ*: i can't quit thinking about your big blue bounce ball. Maybe once the bank turns loose my money I'll get one of these for the house:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: That sounds so fun, playing you are riding the Tevis when you are out on the trails! I need to try that next time I am galloping up one of the hills. :charge:

Your niece looks like she is having a blast! Don't let her sneak your horse away from you...it is very hard to say no to horse crazy girls! :wink:

When you ride Tevis, make sure to get video!! 

*PH13*: I've been thinking of your drive to Tevis, it might be that you drive through close by one or more of your HF friends.??

Are you going to be camping in the trailer, or staying at motels? Just been thinking its a long drive...

I would be happy to treat you to a meal if you are traveling through near me and if I'm not working.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ooooo, yes AA, PH may be driving by! What a great idea!

Let us know PH!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> ooooo, yes AA, PH may be driving by! What a great idea!
> 
> Let us know PH!!


Yeah!! We need shirts!! 

*Team *
*PH13 and Sultan* 
* TEVIS 2015*​


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> ooooo, yes AA, PH may be driving by! What a great idea!
> 
> Let us know PH!!


Yeah!! We need shirts!! 

*Team *
*PH13 and Sultan* 
*TEVIS 2015*
*To FINISH **is to WIN*​


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone, I am two weeks behind in reading, commenting and posting. I hope to get caught up tonight with reading everyone's posts. Hello to all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, that first picture is really nice. They're all very good, but that first one is special. Ya know, I have a little S hack also. I use it for my mare every now and then. Some people really look down their nose at it, but I think it has it's place and never really been disappointed with it.


----------



## Blue

*Topper*, I wouldn't spend too much time trying to catch up! With this group, sometimes it's best to just jump right in. Good to hear from you again.

*Ellen*, I know some people that will only ride mules and nothing else. Just go slow and enjoy the search.


----------



## tjtalon

I like Blue's comment to Topper, about "just jump in!. I catch up/read/like...like yesterday & today LOVED all, but it sometimes (a lot of times) it's impossible to comment on all that all say..like tonight, read/read loved all (imagine me "at the table" chin in hand, listening & learning & enjoying) So,my jump-in contribution for possible first post of 07/07 is:

When, at work this evening, I came around the back funky area behind the warehouses in front of the RV lot, I saw this...when I saw this, my very first thought was "horse pucky" & a tiny-nano-second of confusion, like "how on earth coulda horse been back here?" (Keep in mind I've just come off of 2 12 hr days=punchy brains):



Of course it wasn't, but I had to laugh at myself, if my brain saw horse pucky instead of the obvious pile of mud it is. Well...I sure may not get much horse time/exposure but...it just made me laugh!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> [B
> *Ellen*, I know some people that will only ride mules and nothing else. Just go slow and enjoy the search.


Ditto, Ellen! I had a friend who had a neighbor with a mule. Interesting critter! Can be done:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71;7694
OK said:


> :loveshower::thumbsup:


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Yeah!! We need shirts!!
> 
> *Team *
> *PH13 and Sultan*
> *TEVIS 2015*
> *To FINISH **is to WIN*​


I like! I like! :runpony: I'll design them if you would like. LOL

Yes, I agree with TJ, we have a fellow here that only rides mules. Might be a consideration Ellen. Also, I agree with BLUE, enjoy the journey of the search. I don't know how many *months* and how many *horses* it took me to find Jay....but it was a LONG time. Patience IS a virtue when looking for such a companion. :wink:

Honestly PH, I don't know how you do 50 miles in one day. M and I did 8 miles Sunday, and I was still wiped out yesterday from the whole ordeal. Does that mean I'm getting old? It was a long day, up at 5:00 home by 7:00 and I did all the driving. Fun stuff, but I was tired! :rofl::biggrin:

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Honestly PH, I don't know how you do 50 miles in one day. M and I did 8 miles Sunday, and I was still wiped out yesterday from the whole ordeal. Does that mean I'm getting old? It was a long day, up at 5:00 home by 7:00 and I did all the driving. Fun stuff, but I was tired!


:iagree:

Plus she did 50-55 miles three days in a row, then took a hike up a mountain the next day!! 

I want to know PH13 diet/exercise routine, or whatever is getting her so very fit with energy to spare!

What's your secret Phantom???


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Plus she did 50-55 miles three days in a row, then took a hike up a mountain the next day!!
> 
> I want to know PH13 diet/exercise routine, or whatever is getting her so very fit with energy to spare!
> 
> What's your secret Phantom???


True that! :bowwdown:

I'll blame it on the fact I forget to take my B complex in the summer! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## VickiRose

Yep, come on Phanton, spill! How do you stay so fit!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

If nothing happens to keep me from going, I am going tomorrow to look at 2 donkey prospects. The owner is attending a show and is going to bring them with him. This is in Tenn. and is much closer to me than Okla. where he lives. He said these 2 belonged to a couple who originally purchased them from him. They have been everywhere and have plenty of experience. He said I could ride them all over the grounds. He also said that if the commotion of the place didn't bother them then nothing would. I have been there for twh sales and it is a hussle bussle kind of place. Especially with the intercom blaring out. 

AA I luv the Tevis Shirts. That would make PH13's ride official. Great idea.

PH13 Glad Phin is doing so well. Sounds like he's a level headed horse that listens and stays focused on his rider. You have the confidence to make him that way. I would love to have just a little bit of that kind of confidence. I love the t shirt idea AA came up with. Something to consider. I would like a Ride Strong shirt and a Tevis shirt. Yeah, what is your exercise routine. I may have to try modeling a workout from you. Riding, if the donkey thing works out, and working out; I could possibly live to 150.

Natalie Glad your niece's ride on Alize went well. That will push her farther over the edge of being horse crazy. That one really good ride will do it. Glad Buttercup is doing so well. Looked like two happy girls in the pics on your post. Your niece and you.:thumbsup:

Blue Wow, would that be nice or what? Just be able to amble thru the trails and be able to relax and enjoy the scenery. The more I hear about long ears the more encouraged I get. I am just praying this doesn't turn out to be one of my huge mistakes.

TJ The more I research the long ears seem to be in a class of their own. Wow, if I could get 2 then forum family could visit me and we could ride the trails on a donkey. If it worked out then just think I could do some traveling with the donkeys. I would really like to be able to make a big loop and explore different horse trails along the route. That would be a great way to enjoy my Golden Years.

Stanley Someone mentioned in a post here that they missed seeing you pop in. I do too, and hope you let us know how you are doing. 

Well, guess I had better get the girls fed. I had to carry a chicken snake off the other day. It had cleaned the nest of eggs and was curled up in a nest digesting its meal. Eggs are too pricey to be feeding to chicken snakes. 

Have a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## VickiRose

I hope the donkeys are truely awesome Ellen! I love donkeys, ever since Winnie the Pooh and Eyeore!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*: *TEVIS!!!* :happydance:
> OMG living the dream! My friend Nancy Z. is there right now, doing the educational ride.
> That is FANTASTIC!!! Are you taking George? DH as crew?


We are actually sending out Sultan. He is a bit steadier in terms of temperament (esp at the start) and does a better job of taking care of himself (he will drink right away, George sometimes takes some miles to settle down). From what I know of Tevis - and their record heat this year - a horse better be drinking from the start as there isn't much water on trail.

I have a friend who also just did the educational ride, so am looking forward to picking her brain. I will also have to contact Nancy and ask her about it. Any and all advice is appreciated!

So pleased to hear you and your niece had good lessons. Yay Alize for taking care of her rider, regardless of that rider's size!




AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*: I _cannot_ believe that you bought a horse that fits your saddle, and you weren't even trying!! Of all the luck


Well, the saddle is a flex panel, so that helps with finding the right fit. But indeed, I am thanking the universe that I don't have to do another saddle search. I have 2 for sale as it is as they don't fit anybody now.




AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*: I've been thinking of your drive to Tevis, it might be that you drive through close by one or more of your HF friends.??
> 
> Are you going to be camping in the trailer, or staying at motels? Just been thinking its a long drive...


Actually, I will not be going out with the horses. Sultan will be shipped with Claire's horses, who are going to be trailered out there by her husband Pete. Pete and another person (John Crandall, for those who know endurance) will be traveling together. They will take about a week to work their way across the country. Once there, they will be out in a couple paddocks to adjust to the altitude and temperature and just chill.

I will be flying out about a week before the ride, to stay with a friend who lives in Sacramento. I am so very lucky, as this friend is also a distance rider, so she has offered to take me out to ride the end of the Tevis trail on her horses Monday or Tuesday. Also gives me some time to try to adjust to the heat. Everyone else will fly out Wednesday and we will meet to pre-ride the end of the trail on our horses Thursday, before going up to the start to camp until the race.




Blue said:


> Ya know, I have a little S hack also. I use it for my mare every now and then. Some people really look down their nose at it, but I think it has it's place and never really been disappointed with it.


I love it. All our horses go really nicely in it. I too have had people occasionally make a comment, but seeing as I am not schooling upper level dressage, I don't feel the need for anything more. I certainly love that the horses can eat and drink freely on trail wearing it.


*Topper*: good luck catching up. don't let that deter you from just jumping right in again.




NickerMaker71 said:


> Honestly PH, I don't know how you do 50 miles in one day. M and I did 8 miles Sunday, and I was still wiped out yesterday from the whole ordeal.





AnitaAnne said:


> I want to know PH13 diet/exercise routine, or whatever is getting her so very fit with energy to spare!
> 
> What's your secret Phantom???


No secret, just lots of time in the saddle over the course of the years. I can still vividly remember my first training ride on Dream back in '06.. we rode about 6 miles at maybe a 6mph overall pace and I thought I would _die_, and couldn't walk right for a week. I hadn't been on a horse in years, so it was a huge shock to my system. But I just kept doing it and eventually the body complained about it less and less.

I don't really have a diet or exercise routine. As I sit here typing this, I am finishing my bagel (with cream cheese) that was breakfast. I try to eat reasonably, but you will find junk food in the house and I am more than happy to eat it. Big thing for me is portion control, as I tend to want to eat super fast (I think a leftover from work where you better eat what you can when you can cause never know when you will get the next chance), and therefore would eat way more than necessary. Exercise is either at work or else just doing normal chores around the place. I have never been to a gym (no motivation) and I have never stuck to an at-home exercise plan more than a week (way too lazy).


*ellen*: can't wait to hear how it goes with the donkeys! are you looking to bring both of them home or just one?


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Honestly PH, I don't know how you do 50 miles in one day. M and I did 8 miles Sunday, and I was still wiped out yesterday from the whole ordeal. Does that mean I'm getting old? It was a long day, up at 5:00 home by 7:00 and I did all the driving. Fun stuff, but I was tired! :rofl::biggrin:


Yeah, I think riding slowly wears you out more than riding endurance pace. When I was 16, my mare set a club record for the Log Fence Ride, which was 28km for us juniors (17.4 miles) through uphill-downhill terrain. She did it in 56 minutes, and her heart rate was below starting rate within half an hour. She was magnificently fit!  Excuse my nostalgia. 

For me, there's nothing that gives me back pain and ennui faster than walking long distances on a horse. I rode with a trail group once and it seriously took us four hours to cover just over 10km. That's slower than human walking pace! And it nearly killed me. Until the halfway point, when one of the riders fell off his horse when it startled at a kangaroo, and shattered his collarbone. The satellite phone didn't work, and the rider was in bad shape. I immediately offered to ride for the ambulance - back to the landline at our starting point. Took us half an hour to get back, and Sunsmart was going, "Finally!"

The rider got picked up in the ambulance and was OK, but recently we heard he fell off a ladder and was in hospital. Bad luck...


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> If nothing happens to keep me from going, I am going tomorrow to look at 2 donkey prospects. The owner is attending a show and is going to bring them with him. This is in Tenn. and is much closer to me than Okla. where he lives. He said these 2 belonged to a couple who originally purchased them from him. They have been everywhere and have plenty of experience. He said I could ride them all over the grounds. He also said that if the commotion of the place didn't bother them then nothing would. I have been there for twh sales and it is a hussle bussle kind of place. Especially with the intercom blaring out.


I commented on this on your donkey thread, but I can't help doing it again: :loveshower: Wish I had a TARDIS. Please take photos!


----------



## SueC

OK, snakes. I actually like them! And both my parents' place near Lake Clifton and our place here have swamps and are crawling with Dugites and Tiger Snakes, both of which are venomous, and we've never had a problem with people or horses getting bitten, in 30+ years. When I was growing up, I went barefoot everywhere, I might add, and so did the neighbours' kids, and none of us got bitten.

We had a dumb dog once when I was growing up who picked on a snake and was bitten, but he recovered. Once a horse I was gallopping on a trail did a sudden big leap, and looking down I found he was leaping over a striking snake, but the snake was only striking because it was caught short (innocently lying basking in the sun one moment, the next this big hairy thing with hooves bearing down on it at breakneck speed). Our local snake species don't usually bother people or animals unless they get disturbed by them. In fact, a book I have on poisonous Australian fauna says that over 80% of snakebite to humans in Australia happens when people try to kill them. The other 20% is mostly people putting their hands into holes or stepping directly on them. 

I once fell asleep beside an acacia tree and woke up because the leaf litter was rustling. I noticed that a 2m Tiger Snake was emerging from the loose leaf litter right next to me and slowly sneaking away from me. It had obviously been there all along and was just looking for a chance to get away. I just lay really still so I wouldn't startle it.

We do occasionally kill snakes when we think they are getting territorial near our buildings, but don't like to do it. Once when I was a teenager this happened and I wanted to not waste the life and BBQ it - it's supposed to be good eating. My mother, who is rather anti-snakes, would not let me cook it. I think that was a shame, but I got the skin off it and tanned it in brine. Had it for years until a cat I had ate it.

I worried a bit when we first got our dog Jess two years ago, but she seems to have the good snake sense of many Kelpies, and she leaves them alone. Our veterinarian says it's mostly Jack Russell terriers who get bitten, since they won't leave the snakes alone.

Antivenene is available at all hospitals and veterinary surgeries. Generally you have two hours to get to a hospital if you do get bitten. To put it in perspective, we lose around one person a year to snakebite in Australia - and over a thousand to traffic crashes. Yet noone freaks out when they get in their car - and there's no antidote to a crash...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: not suprised to hear there is no majic to your fitness except just riding and more riding. Disappointed, but not surprised. :wink:

We won't get to see you on the road, but when I see a big rig pass, will think of Sultan and pals and wish him good journey. 

I'll bite, what kind of saddles do you have for sale? 

*Nicker*: def need to design the shirts, with of course PH13's real name, and whatever her color for the ride will be? I think Sultan usually wears blue, but Phantom usually wears red. Either way, I want a shirt!! 

*Ellen*: the donkeys sound like a good possibility. Can't wait to see pictures. Where in Tenn?

*Sue*: that sounds like a really fast time on the Log Fence Race! I remember as a teen only wanting to gallop as fast as possible, even enjoyed running fast on foot, doing the hurtles pretending I was on a horse. I still rather love speed 

Great point about going slow being hard on the body. Even walking slow is painful, wonder if it is painful to horses too? But horses do need to start out with long, slow miles. 

Makes me think. :think:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*: that sounds like a really fast time on the Log Fence Race! I remember as a teen only wanting to gallop as fast as possible, even enjoyed running fast on foot, doing the hurtles pretending I was on a horse. I still rather love speed
> 
> Great point about going slow being hard on the body. Even walking slow is painful, wonder if it is painful to horses too? But horses do need to start out with long, slow miles.
> 
> Makes me think. :think:


Well, I only gallopped my mare as part of training, and only on intervals - since she did interval training as well as distance training to get her fitness (and walking is really not necessary for training, except as breather breaks; nor is it useful to do prolonged walking for fitness training...you can just slowly increase your distance at the trot/canter). During an actual ride her bread and butter was a ground-covering trot, and a long-striding canter. You want to avoid gallopping them in a competitive ride, it takes too much out of them. But what slows most people's times down is that they walk too much. And when my horse walked, I was on the ground beside her, not on her back.

Since Lake Clifton is part of the long West Australian coastal plain, my mare of necessity did all her training in deep sand - there was nothing else. When she hit Log Fence, that was actually clay and gravel country, pretty solid footing. And she was going, "Oh, this is easy!" Our fastest time for that distance in a deep-sand coastal ride was 1 hour 13 minutes, a good quarter of an hour slower than at Log Fence.


----------



## Topper

*Meet my new guy *

Hi Everyone - as always (drats) I struggle with pictures. I hope this one comes through. My new steed.....I will update everyone later this morning about my 2 weeks. There's been so much happening since my unfortunate meeting with the ground, you all will never believe my post :cowboy:
I am reading like crazy; I can't wait to read with time and pleasure about all the current stuff, wow PHANTOM, what an honor for you and your horse. SUEC, you and the rest of our members who live in snake country are SO BRAVE.
I hope this picture comes through--promise to write more later today while it's sweltering hot


----------



## SueC

*Topper*: Great photo! Story coming?

And nothing brave about living in snake country, statistically. Getting behind the wheel of your car is more than 1000 times as likely to kill you! :shock: Which by extension of that logic makes people who dare to get in their cars national heroes worthy of bravery medals. :razz:

Funny though, how people are far more emotional than logical about those sorts of things. It's the same with air travel versus driving - actually far safer, but people stress about it. Getting in your car gives you an illusion of control over a situation, but let me tell you, there's precious little you can do when someone else fails to engage their brakes to give way to you, and then this happens:











That wasn't fun. Give me a snake instead any day...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Topper*: the picture showed up, the new horse is BEAUTIFUL!! Oh, can't wait to hear the story, and so glad you are well enough to ride again! :loveshower:

TJ: That pile of mud does look like a horse dropped it!! :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*: I'll bite, what kind of saddles do you have for sale?
> 
> *Nicker*: def need to design the shirts, with of course PH13's real name, and whatever her color for the ride will be? I think Sultan usually wears blue, but Phantom usually wears red. Either way, I want a shirt!!


I have a brand-new wintec wide and a used wintec pro-stock (aka aussie) for sale. Nothing wrong with either one, just don't fit any of the horses.

Color for the ride will be Sultan's royal blue. While my horses go in red, I do try to ride in whatever color tack the horse wears (thus my being in green for Fluffy, purple for Tuesday, and orange for Czar). Love the idea of the shirts, though on ride day I will be wearing a sleeveless one of the dri-weave type fabric in an attempt to keep myself as cool as possible! Not sure you can screen-print on that type of fabric. But if you get tshirts made, I would certainly want a couple for DH (for crewing) and myself (day before and day after attire)!! :loveshower:


I agree with *Sue* saying riding slowly can be harder on the body than maintaining a faster pace. I can ride 50 miles at "speed" but make me walk for 2 hours and I won't be able to walk when we are done (or I may well get off the horse and walk on my own to keep from being crippled).

*Topper*: details!!! photo came through and horse looks lovely. can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## tjtalon

TJ: That pile of mud does look like a horse dropped it!! :rofl:[/QUOTE]Oh, good, not just MY imagination then!..I thought it was just fevered exhaustion playing tricks on my brain:icon_rolleyes:

As for that...am truly done in this time. It's already mid-morning & I'm barely out of bed, & just wiped out/feeling sick:sad: (I actually prefer the 12hr DAYS to Monday night 3p-11p...hopefully soon, in August, that will change..).

At any rate, I texted Janice asking if I can come out Thursday morning just to clean/spiff up the tack shed (& be in horse atmosphere...don't have to ride, just need the air & peace). I can do my home/running around chores tomorrow. Today I'm going to crawl into a comfy space w/books...it's chilly & drizzly outside anyway, Thursday will be nicer weather.

I'm just awestruck by Phantom:gallop:

Topper, looking forward to the story!

Ellen, much luck w/the donkey looking.

Later all:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, you're travel arrangements make a lot of sense and glad you're planning as far ahead as possible. I'm a planner. Makes people nuts. 

And on the subject of the Little S, I'll make one more comment. I have a nice quality correction port bit for Lacey when I need to really give her direction, but I gotta say, to use the Little S your horse has to be able to THINK. And I tuly appreciate a horse that thinks on the trail.

*Sue*, I agree. Riding at a walk can be weary. However my mare is built like a tank and so a smooth walk or jog suits her. Took me 2 years to develop a nice lope on her. My gelding on the other hand is gaited and so we'd single foot for miles. I had a MFT once that the best gait was …. well a gait! I've never had an Arab or Arab X but the way they are built I would think that a more steppy pace is what they're made for! All that said, at my age I certainly don't mind enjoying not only the scenery of the trail, but the sounds of the critters in the area. There's nothing quite like the call of hawk or watching a mule deer steer her fawn away from you.

*Topper*, that's a great picture and a really nice looking horse. We're all waiting for details my dear! 

*TJ*, I feel for ya! My schedule changes all the time and it's hard to adapt. Even just a short shift when changes from day to day can really mess you up.

Just got back from a really nice ride. (walking and slow jog ) Lacey hasn't been out in a couple weeks and I haven't ridden in over a week so this was more of a loosen it all up ride. We stayed on the trail as it's been a bad year for snakes. Nice gentle breeze kept the gnats away, and got back to the trailer just as it was reaching about 85*. If I didn't have to work today I would have rested my dog and gone on another loop. O well.. Going with a friend again tomorrow morning so maybe we can stay out a little longer.

Got stuff to do. Have a great day! :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: Don't need any more Wintecs, they just don't work on Chivas, sorry can't help you there. 

For the shirts, I like the idea of Royal Blue 
(just so happens to be the color of a blue ribbon!)

Upper left side: *TEAM DAWN* and* SULTAN*
Center: *TEVIS 2015* above a picture of you and Sultan
on back: To *FINISH* is to *WIN*

*Blue: *I have an S-hack too, Chivas does well in it at home, but on the trails he is too nervous for it. Playing with the bit helps settle him down. I guess he is a horse that has difficulty THINKING. Drat. 

I really wanted to be able to use it for the trails, so he can get water easy. He sometimes won't drink at all, which is a big problem too. 

Horses can be so complicated sometimes.

A friend of mine's horse has messed up his stifle on the right, maybe left too, not sure. Best guess is he fell or something because of the fireworks. He is pasture boarded, and there are not enough stalls to put all the horses up. 

She plans to move him, but not sure where right now, or if he should even get moved in this condition. She is only an occasional rider, so he is not really in good shape.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste: how are you doing? Been thinking about you.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Celeste: how are you doing? Been thinking about you.


We had the funeral yesterday. I am home. The wind is out of my sails, but I will get better. 

I plan to go back to work tomorrow even if I don't do the best job in the world and maybe try to ride this weekend. 

We saw a lot of family and friends and the church up there fixed us a nice dinner after the funeral. It is nice to know that people care.

I appreciate you asking.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, sending you a big hug. It's hard and there just is no easy way to get through, but we know you will. We're here.

*Anita*, so sorry your friends horse got hurt. Hopefully it will heal on its own


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> We had the funeral yesterday. I am home. The wind is out of my sails, but I will get better.
> 
> I plan to go back to work tomorrow even if I don't do the best job in the world and maybe try to ride this weekend.
> 
> We saw a lot of family and friends and the church up there fixed us a nice dinner after the funeral. It is nice to know that people care.
> 
> I appreciate you asking.


So sorry you are hurting. :hug:Getting back into work, regular routine helped me to cope after my dad passed. It was a shock to the system though. Be nice to yourself, and I hope you are feeling more yourself soon. 

Do you still have the baby bird?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste, glad to hear from you. I have been thinking of you. :hug:

Walking....with QH for three hours straight, a 1/2 lunch break and then out again for another 2....yep, I was stiff. I think that is why my friends switched to gaited hroses...QH wreck havoc on your body. LOL

Although the trails were groomed and wide, they were windy or had people walking or running on them, so it really wasn't a place to trot or canter. So walking we did.

I think I was so stiff b/c the two days prior DH and I took some decent hikes, and my hip is just not acclimated for that right now. I definitely have to work up to things. I used to walk Maggie all the time, and far, but when she got sick, we rarely went. So that is two years of no walking for me. I am trying to walk Pipes more, I know it is good for me.

As far as working out, I have scads of workout tapes. Used to do them faithfully, but found that all that jumping around really was what making my lower back hurt.:eek_color: it stinks to hurt, so I don't do that anymore.

I have to say that barn chores has really given me muscles from the waist up that I had tried years to get with the DVDs. :neutral: And my hamstrings are strong from picking up water buckets....I just need to walk to work the rest. It will come. 

it's so hot here, I just went to WalMart and bought some really cheap, but cute barn shorts and tanks.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, you mean you didn't have barn shorts and tanks already?:shrug: Glad you got some though. They're indispensable around here!

*Topper*, still waiting……

After I put Lacey up after my ride I noticed how filthy my truck and trailer are. Don't even remember the last time I washed them. So I got out the bucket and pressure washer and scrubbed away so much road grime. Yuck! As I was doing the windows a thunderstorm brewed up out of nowhere! I washed the dam n windows anyway. I don't mind rain on it, it's just all that icky grime.

*Phantom*, my thoughts are still following you around. Naturally my thoughts are with all of you, but I'm living vicariously through Phantom right now. OMG, I just can't believe it. I'm sure you're more excited and nervous than me, but not by much. I've always wanted to pursue distance/endurance but never really could. You're living my dream girl. Tevis! Wow!

Ok. Who's designing T-shirts cuz I want one.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

Thinking about you. I hope you can find comfort to help you thru the grieving and healing period. After the shock, then the quiet. Keep as many friends and loved ones as close as you can. Work can be therapeutic and coworkers will be supportive. I wish there was something I could do to help you. So sorry for what you're having to go thru.:hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, you mean you didn't have barn shorts and tanks already?:shrug: Glad you got some though. They're indispensable around here!


Well, I had two pairs of 'barn' shorts and two old beat up tanks my FIL gave me. So....I really needed some things. $4 shirts. :loveshower: THAT! LOL

I typically wear jeans to the barn....too hot for that if I'm not riding. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Yup, gotta love those $3 and $4 garments. When they're ruined it's no big deal!


----------



## Happy Place

HI all, I was trying to get caught up. I think I missed some when I logged in on my phone. I feel like sometimes I miss pages that way. 

Celeste, I'm glad you are home. Take good care of yourself. :hug:

Ellen, I can't wait to see donkey pictures! They are so cute. It would be fun if you got one that rides and drives! 

PH- So excited for you!

I went out today and met my new coach. It's a nice low key farm. They breed arabs and have 3 babies on the farm right now. So cute! There are a good number of lesson horses for me to ride. They take in horses to train, give lessons and board a few horses. Very friendly and like I said low key. The farm is about 25 minutes from my house. I will start my lessons next week!


----------



## Topper

*The "long and short" of it *

Hi Everyone,
Thank you to everyone who's asked for details and commented on my new horse. So, this "NOVEL" may have to be in several installments - I'll try to give you all the highlights (and lowlights) and then can fill in details as we go.
So, backing up two weeks ago today I got bucked off big time, by the great looking big gelding that I purchased to get back into riding. As two weeks have passed, I realize that I was hurt a lot more than I originally thought. My back side (I know, TMI) is still black, blue, green and hurting. My forearms are just about healed. My right arm is good to go, my left arm still has a huge skinned spot - with no skin, and as it grows back, wow does it hurt. Stings like fire; maybe new nerves building.

Ok, on with my story.
The following Sunday Barstow was picked up by a gal who knew him "back when", and is riding him to bring back his luster (hopefully). He's gone and she's promised he will not be sold as a beginner or trail horse.

That very night (Sunday evening, 10 days ago), my girlfriends sweet little Tennessee Walker was ran through a fence and really got cut up. I went with her to the vet Monday morning for stitches, but the vet was very doubtful they would hold. We brought him home to my place, as I have a quiet stall, with a good breeze. Vet's orders; stall rest 10 days to start, handwalking 5 min twice per day. So, I am hobbling around crippled myself and doctoring a horse twice per day. He's young, but an absolute love about being locked up and messed with. I think we are going to get lucky; even with this horrid heat we have been lucky keeping flies out, wound clean, and stitches in.

But......while we are getting Buddy the hurt TW settled in - my phone rings and it's my daughter (a 23 year old Math grad student at OU in Norman, OK). Her boyfriend (serious and steady) out of the blue dumped her! She was devastated, so of course, we got her a ticket home.

Now I have a devastated daughter, hurt horse, and crippled self 

Working backwards again, about 3 days after I bought Barstow in March, I ran into an old friend at our local feed store and shared about my new horse, and she says "Oh, I wish I had known you were looking, I'm thinking of letting Seven go to another home" (not for sale on the open market). 
After working with and giving Barstow every chance in the world - after he left on Sunday, I called my friend and made arrangements to go ride Seven on Tuesday.

So last Tuesday (the 30th) my daughter and I went and tried out Seven, and voile - the new picture I posted earlier. He is a love. 19 years old, reiner, will run barrels and poles and has done breakaway roping. Just my kind of horse.

Now the lowlights; sometimes God has a different kind of time schedule than we humans. After we bought Seven and brought him him. Thursday (7/2) we went out early in the morning to ride and Prince (my daughters retired Barrel and Pole horse) is down in the arena; he's had a stroke on his right side. I called my husband and within 2 hours all was taken care of. He was the greatest horse on the planet, 27 years old when he passed, and he is buried on our hill with our other retirees who have gone on to happier running grounds. But, needless to say, my poor daughter is a mess. I was glad she was here so she could say good-bye to her dear friend, but what a horrible emotional double-whammy for her. I am going to post 2 pictures of darling Prince and my daughter during her high school rodeo years, they were a beautiful team.

So, dear Horse Forum friends, I have had quite a time away from you; happy and sad - a long roller-coaster ride.

Thank you to everyone who wrote and thanks to all who have read through this mini-novel, I couldn't seem to condense any of the details.
Talk to you all soon,


----------



## Topper

*Pictures of Sweet Prince doing what he loved.*

My daughter and sweet Prince, during her high school rodeo years.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, yes I do still have the bird. He is full of the devil. He demands to get out of his cage. First he flies over to greet me. Then he starts looking for plants or other objects to dissemble. I'll get more video soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> AnitaAnne, yes I do still have the bird. He is full of the devil. He demands to get out of his cage. First he flies over to greet me. Then he starts looking for plants or other objects to dissemble. I'll get more video soon.


That is great! I can't wait to see the new video!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper: gosh, not sure where to start, but what a week of highs and lows. 

Praying for your DD at this tough time, to loose her BF and heart horse at the same time! Dear Jesus. 

Sweet Prince is very handsome! I do love a red horse!! They look like they were a great team and had a lot of fun. 

Your new boy Seven (?) sounds like the perfect horse for you. I hope you have many wonderful years together. 

I really hope the bad stuff goes far away and everything gets better for everyone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I think Nicker is going to design the shirts, she did such a fabulous job on the RS shirts. 

I think once we get our Tevis shirts, we need to each take a picture of ourselves in them, and someone can photoshop us all together. That may be the only way we do get together!! 

Gotta support our girl Phantom on her big adventure!! :loveshower:

I am so looking forward to "riding" it with her when she posts the video. It will be the closest I get to being there, and her videos always motivate me to get out and ride.:cowboy:

I can't wait to climb Cougar Rock, and not have to worry about falling!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I went out to see my friends horse. Tried to do some exercises for strengthening his stifles, but he refused to cooperate. Must be too soon. I think the fireworks did it, or the other horses.


----------



## Topper

AnitaAnne said:


> *Blue*: I think Nicker is going to design the shirts, she did such a fabulous job on the RS shirts.
> 
> I think once we get our Tevis shirts, we need to each take a picture of ourselves in them, and someone can photoshop us all together. That may be the only way we do get together!!
> 
> Gotta support our girl Phantom on her big adventure!! :loveshower:
> 
> I am so looking forward to "riding" it with her when she posts the video. It will be the closest I get to being there, and her videos always motivate me to get out and ride.:cowboy:
> 
> I can't wait to climb Cougar Rock, and not have to worry about falling!!


ANITA ANNE; I love the t-shirt and picture idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Celeste*: :hug:

*Topper*: wow.. no wonder you haven't been posting, with all of that going on. I hope your DD can find some peace.. what a cruel twist of fate for her. Prince was lovely and you can tell they both loved what they were doing. so glad she has you for support. the new horse sounds like a great match.

*AA*: love the photoshop tshirt idea!


I am still waiting to hear from work that my vaca time has been approved, which is causing me some anxiety. I worked this afternoon/evening, but the shift was so crazy (normal for tuesdays) that I didn't have a chance to speak to the office manager about it. I keep hoping that since it hasn't been outright denied, she just hasn't had a chance to process and approve it. Please pray it gets approved, as if it doesn't I am going to have to put in my notice, as I am going to Tevis--period. But I would rather not be unemployed when I do. :neutral:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am still waiting to hear from work that my vaca time has been approved, which is causing me some anxiety. I worked this afternoon/evening, but the shift was so crazy (normal for tuesdays) that I didn't have a chance to speak to the office manager about it. I keep hoping that since it hasn't been outright denied, she just hasn't had a chance to process and approve it. Please pray it gets approved, as if it doesn't I am going to have to put in my notice, as I am going to Tevis--period. But I would rather not be unemployed when I do. :neutral:


Of course you are going!! If it gets denied, call in sick:tongue: or there is always a personal leave of absence. Or quit. But don't worry, it will all work out!

BTW, what is the date you are leaving? Need to get those shirts and photos taken, so you can bring us all along. 

You will have the biggest crew ever, and an international one!! 

Sue, Stan and VickiRose, no Tardis required!! 

Who is the tech savy one here that can put our group photo together?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: love the photoshop tshirt idea!


Thank you! I must say, so long as we are photoshopping anyway, those that don't get a shirt, or can't get one in time, can have a shirt photoshopped on them 

just thinking of the group across the pond...


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, I was just reading about the Tevis Cup Ride our PhantomHorse is going on - and the picture on this page 
Walking Tour of Cougar Rock
Is it my imagination or is this horse bridleless? WOW !!!!!!

PHANTOMHORSE - This is an amazing undertaking you are the BOMB! I am so excited to be part of your support team.
Will you share all your training details ?????
This is so thrilling!


----------



## Topper

Who's doing our shirt orders? I love all the ideas being given. Whoever is our "expert" - just let us know amounts, where to send $$, etc.
THANK YOU TO WHOMEVER has taken this on


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Just got home from work. Tired. 

*Topper*, Holy Moley! That's a lot you've been going through. Hope you're taking care of yourself too. Seven looks great. Funny how things work out for the best huh? 

Phantom is my hero.

I'm tired. Going to go sit down and veg for a bit


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like this entire week will have me getting to bed around midnight or after as they set the curfew for the kids at midnight and us chaperones have to do head count at 12:05am. 

Here are a couple of pics from today. Hope everyone is well as I will not have any time to read back through. My roommate and I are responsible for having breakfast available for all 75 of us every morning before entire group heads out for the days planned activities.





















































Enjoy and see yall more regularly next week. 


PS my score is above the mark by preliminary check and should be starting our deal later this week and get really well into it when I get back.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*, nice to have you back! 

*Celeste*, thinking of you, hope you're eating well and getting you-time. :hug:

*PH13*, your new horse is looking like the real deal! Thanks for the nice photos again, always great to see. I seem to have missed - how long till the big ride? And is it in California? And are you ever coming over for the Quilty? ;-) We do have overseas riders competing on local horses, but I am not sure how that is arranged.

*Eole*, wonderful photos of your two Arabian mares, always enjoy seeing them. Looks like your deliberating over the choice of new horse paid off. I'm sure you and Buttercup are going to have great adventures, and she looks such a sweetie. 

*Blue*, the endurance training and riding was when I younger and had time in my life, and these days I settle for trail riding and dressage practice in the cow paddock because you can't have everything. I'm at a stage in my life where competing doesn't fit in with just wanting to have a pretty laid-back life - the house build is keeping us plenty occupied. I do retain the characteristic of wanting to cover ground with my horse on a trail, so we do plenty of trotting and cantering (and his trot just motors!), but also I'd say we walk around 30% of the time, and that's a nice time to hear the birds sing, as you say. (Still, I can't do that for more than 5 minutes or so without getting antsy - then I either have to change gaits, or walk next to my horse.) I've always been an avid hiker as well as rider, growing up in the Australian wilderness, but from the time I was around 10 I noticed that wild animals react very differently to a hiker versus a horse and rider. When you're on a horse, the animals seem to consider you're a composite herbivore or something - anyway, I always saw so much more wildlife on a horse, and it would allow us far closer than if I was on foot. So in Europe it was squirrels and deer, here in Australia kangaroos, emus, owls, racehorse goannas, etc. Wildlife-watching on horseback is pretty special! 

*TJ*, I empathise with the run-down feeling, as I'm battling through the worst cold I've had in around five years (the last three years having been entirely sniffle-free, so I suppose I was due one). Hope you get that horse time in this week! 

*NM71*, are you still alive after walking on a trail for hours? :shock: Doing that without getting off would have seriously killed me. I think doing a posting trot keeps the circulation going in a rider and I certainly need to move, or I turn into a cripple. Just something I remembered though about muscle stiffness: Next time you do a long trail, try popping around 500-1000iu of natural Vitamin E the day before. Follow up again when you come home. The Vitamin E actually helps reduce muscle damage and soreness. Works in horses too (different dose)!  You could also binge on avocadoes...

*Topper*, lovely new horse and so sorry you lost one, it's never easy, he was beautiful... 

I'm running out of time and will have to talk to the people I've missed next time! But I've read all your posts and wish you a wonderful day! :wave:

I will leave you with an endearing Australian reptile, very common where I live (and Vicki will have it too): The Bobtail lizard (_Tiliqua rugosa_)!










The bobtail is a type of Bluetongue. These closely related lizards all give the following display when disturbed:










If you're handling one and not careful, they are very hard to prise off once their jaws lock on!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Topper, what a novle! Happy you found a horse. Sorry for your daughter. I was her way back when.....thank gosh for my mother. She so needs you now! :wink: It is so great you were able to fly her home.

Topper, also thanks for sharing the Tevis site. I am not that familiar with it or endurance riding. I have seen pictures of Cougar Rock, but not knowing what it was.

Had the farrier in last night for a pedi. Just :loveshower: that man. He took quite a bit off both of them. I think the horseshine is working. I showed him where I see a different line in both thier hooves and he said that is about 3 months worth of growth...that is when I started to give it.....so there is visible signs of change after giving it to them. Jay's coat has always been nice, and Rainn's.....well with her fly allergy, it's hard to say, but it's clearly better than before.

I also think I love the farrier, cause he just loves Jay. He calls him a 'real horse'. :racing: He says he works on a lot of show horses who need their owners to be their brains. My guy's smart!  Just what a 'mom' loves to hear. 

SUE: I was more stiff getting out of the saddle this last ride than I was the 17 mile mountain ride. I have come to the conclusion that standing to eat my lunch/drink breaks is the best. This last trip M and I went back to the trailer for lunch and sat.....the second half I was def uncomfortable. Standing helps...which I'm used to doing all day long at work! I'll consider the Vit. E thing tho!

ROADDY, nice to hear from you. Looks like a fun time!

PH, good luck with the work thing! I can't imagine how excited you are! 

TJ, haven't heard from you much. You OK? Get some sleep. I hope you get some good old fashioned horse breath. 

Corgi, get your show outfit yet? I see Chick's Saddlery has show clothes on SALE!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## corgi

Just testing to see if the filter will allow me to post from my work site later today. (Different location for 2 weeks)


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> BTW, what is the date you are leaving? Need to get those shirts and photos taken, so you can bring us all along.


I fly out on the 26th. Sultan leaves Saturday. I can still hardly believe it. I have lists and piles of stuff all over the place, trying to get organized..




SueC said:


> *PH13*, I seem to have missed - how long till the big ride? And is it in California? And are you ever coming over for the Quilty? :wink: We do have overseas riders competing on local horses, but I am not sure how that is arranged.


Tevis is August 1. It is in California, a point-to-point that starts near Truckee (Lake Tahoe area) and ends in Auburn.

While I would love to try the Quilty (or even come to see your amazing country period), I think I would need to win the lottery first. I know a couple people from over here who went there to ride it this year and said it was an amazing experience. Maybe someday..




Topper said:


> PHANTOMHORSE - Will you share all your training details ?????


Not any details to share at this point. Sultan is already fit (he did a 50 in late march, a 100 in early may, a 50 in early june, then just did the 155 mile multiday ride) and now will just rest and travel. We will pre-ride the last section of trail a couple days before the ride itself, simply to familiarize ourselves with the trail which we will be doing in the dark during the ride.


*Rick*: sounds like you are going to be super busy. hope the trip is going well. how exciting that the buying process can begin when you return!!

*corgi*: posting from work, check! :wink:


----------



## Koolio

Topper - congratulations on your new horse! He sounds perfect for you! I am sorry to hear about all the other challenges that have popped up. How is your daughter faring?

Celeste - take care of yourself. Looking forward to seeing pics of baby bird soon.

Ellen - did you meet the donkeys? Waiting to hear how it went!...

Roadyy - congrats on your credit score! Hopefully you will be a new homeowner very soon! Camp looks like lots of fun, but those late nights... Whew!

Eole - lovely pics of your ponies. It looks like you niece had a god ride!

Nicker - sounds like your farrier is great! It is so good to have someone who likes your animals care for their needs. We are blessed with good farriers too. How are y enjoying your summer?

Corgi - are you getting ready for a show soon? Take lots of pics!

Yesterday was beautiful with cooler temperatures and I intended to ride, but I found hay instead. I mentioned before, the drought has been hard on th crops and farmers are seeing yields that are 1/10 to 1/5 of normal. Cattle prices are also way up, so hay for horses is going to be scarce and expensive! I have some bales left from last year and brought in two (very expensive) totes of hay cubes this week. Yesterday, I found a distributor with some of last year's hay left, still at last year's prices, so I went and picked 150 bales. The kicker was that I had to load and unload them all myself, so I am sore today! It isn't the best hay, but it will prevent my guys from starving if I can't get any of this year's hay. I still hope to get another 100 bales of new hay, it can use cubes if need be.
I am curious about hay prices in your neck of the woods. Last year I paid $6.00 for a 55lb bale. Those who are cutting now are advertising for $10-12 a bale, so double from last year. 1100lb rounds were going for under $100 last year and this year are expected to go for $200 a bale. I know we have been spoiled with low hay prices, but the supply and cost is a shock, especially when feeding 4 horses.
Normally I don't have to feed from about May to October because we have pasture. This year, with careful rationing and rotation, I am hoping to graze my crew until the end of August. If we get some rain, we might make it. If not, I am feeding hay for an extra 2-3 months...


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, haven't heard from you much. You OK? Get some sleep. I hope you get some good old fashioned horse breath.


Yes/no/maybe:icon_rolleyes:Job has seriously got me down (has for a long time, but it gets old being constantly steam-rollered). The horse involvement I can get is the balance to that, but the job schedule (& the emt class for job) had/has managed to take that away from me since last winter, for the most part, except for the once-in-awhile times that I've gleefully hijacked this thread to yack about:wink:

(& Nicker, I told the assistant chief I'm going to schedule my vac days in October & he said "we'll see, we can try anyway.."). REALLY???

So between schedule & exhaustion haven't been on much except to read here for the horse stories:faceshot: I love all the good news lately; yours, Phantom's, Topper's:grin:

I even like the pic of that lizard creature SueC just posted...that thing is actually cute!

And I've been wondering how Celeste is doing, so glad that she posted.

Anyway, my puny downers aside, I got the laundry done early this morning & am going to call Corral Western when they open to see if they have nylon halters (& if they do, trek on out there). Need one that fits Spirit & Bailey. It's an emotional thing maybe, & I don't NEED one any more than I "needed" the lead line or the grooming stuff...but that's ok, want(ed) my OWN. Just because.

So...I don't like to post "it's all about me" & I do (daily) count my blessings...have just gotten somewhat overrun lately by things out of my control.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to post something horsey (or later today if Providence decides to direct me to THE halter [I don't understand why that has been so difficult to "happen"]. Need more patience, I guess.)

Gotta get some magic horse-breath:blueunicorn:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: Whoa! This is coming up FAST! Breath, sort, breath, stack, breath, pack. 

It is so nice that the end of the trail can be riden prior to the race. Riding overnight, after you have riden all day, well...very challenging. 

Been looking at the statistics on the website, and they haven't lost a rider yet!! Yipee!!!! 

Noticed this is the 60th year!! WOOHOO 

I had to review the breeds too, besides the majority of Arabians, next are of course half-arabs combined with QH, Appy, and Morgan, and a Fresian! The next most populous is Mustangs, then the random oddballs; a TWH, KMH, and a RMHA. 

Do you know, one of the reasons I selected a RMHA, Chivas, is because one had competed successfully in the Tevis? Poor Chivas is way too slow for endurance, but I tried:wink:

*Nicker*: I think we need those shirts quick! Didn't realize the Tevis was so soon...

It is always much better if the farrier likes your horse! Of course he loves Jay, he is super special!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Kolio*: WOW those hay prices are CRAZY high. Wish we could send you some hay. 

I am paying $4-5 per bale, round bales are anywhere from $25-50 depending on quality and size. 

When i have to buy from TSC, they are $7.5-8/bale but mostly better quality than my usual supply. I did get one really daggy load in late spring, was more like mulch than hay, but they did eat it. 

Does anyone ever get together and get a truck load in from the States? Might save money in the long run.


----------



## VickiRose

Sue, great pics of the bobtail, we get a few here too, seem to see more racehorse goannas though. Had one on the patio last summer, we kind of "herded" it back into the paddock. We had a bad summer for snakes, I shot three, one on the steps coming up to the verandah (it was trying to strike the cat!), one next to the dog kennel and another actually less than a metre in front of one of the decrepit cows that share the horse paddock. Poor cow, she wasn't too happy about it! All tiger snakes. Which is odd because it's usually dugites, and not so many. 

Topper, nice horse, but no wonder you've not been around here much. Your poor daughter!

Nicker, it's great when your farrier likes your horses! The girl who trims my two likes Rose for the challenge! And Boston because he will do anything for carrot! She uses a grinder on his feet and he is so cool with it, as long as there is carrot! Great that your guy thinks Jay is smart too!

TJ, sounds like you have a difficult job and a boss that is not so good! 

AA, if Tevis is early August, we might have to fake up the photo for Sue, Stan and I. No way we will get shirts in time. But a great idea!


----------



## VickiRose

Hay prices...not sure because we do our own, but I think it's about $80 - $100 for a 6ft round bale of oaten or meadow. Small square/rectangular bales are about $8 - $10. But take that with a grain of salt because it's not something I buy.


----------



## Topper

VICKIROSE; you amaze me. Do you fear snakes when walking anywhere? Yikes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

Topper, it's not too bad, but you do watch where you walk a lot! We try to keep the areas around the houses and sheds unfriendly to snakes. ie. Not many places to hide. I prune most of my garden up off the ground so I can see under it, we try not to leave junk around, and grass is kept low (also helps reduce fire risk in summer) Having cats helps to keep mice under control, because they are an attractive food source for snakes. And if it's a hot summer night, I use a flashlight if I'm walking in the dark, because snakes don't care what time it is! It's just normal for us, my kids have been brought up with it, like I was, so it's not something you really stress over.


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone,

Sqeeeee! 2 more days till my next riding lesson. Can't wait! :cowboy:
Topper - You sure have had your share of good and bads. Love your new horse Sorry about your Prince.

Phantom - Wow! What an adventure you are going on. Can't wait for pics.

This place has been smokin with posts. Can hardly keep up. You all take care.

Back to reading.

Jill


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> TJ, sounds like you have a difficult job and a boss that is not so good!


Vicki, it IS a difficult job, even for the 30-ish/40-ish yr olds here. The asistant chief (50 y/o) is a really good guy, actually (as is the Chief) but it's been/is the scheduling c..p. The brand new hire we just got (young lady, maybe all of 23 y/o) will hopefully catch on really quick; even w/quickness, her training will be all the rest of this month, until she can be put on her (night) shift. I'm just beat, is all.

I went into the restroom this morning at Corral Western & saw a notice for "full time & weekends needed, please apply". I would've, in a heartbeat, but can't afford a $6 an hour paycut.

As for Corral Western: nothing like a dip into a credit card at a tack store to help an ol' tired girl feel better:icon_rolleyes:. Found a green halter that is very likely to work for Bailey & possibly Spirit; not the pretty plaid I fell in love with, but a regular nylon web (should have gone there in the first place! But...I still get warm fuzzies knowing that my little halter can be used for Dawn's Phin)

Since I happened upon their "Christmas In July" sale, found a straw hat on sale that was inexpensive in the first place...& actually fits my little head:loveshower:

So, you'all get pics today:

Small but mighty Corral Western:




The hopefully REAL halter:




And the straw hat that eventually will have to remove from my head, if I intend to shower tonight:



As for tonight, it's going to be an early one. Going to finish my home chores & be in bed early w/food & book. No way am I going to miss out on going out to Janice's tomorrow, as who knows at this point when the next time will be. If all I do is clean/putter w/tack shed & size the halter on Bailey & Spirit, that's fine...I'll BE there, that's what counts.

Later all....I gotta borrow from Nicker: Ride Strong!:runninghorse2:


----------



## tjtalon

Ooops, I forgot; one more pic: I thought this was cool, while in RR at Corral Western (looks easy to make!):


----------



## Freebird

hi all! I haven't dropped off the planet... just so crazy busy! I finally got a brief ride on Orion last Friday (7/3) before he went to his new home. 








Bird has *finally* learned to stand for me to pick her hooves - just in time for a farrier appointment. 









Hope all is well with everyone -- I'll probably be pretty scarce for a while until things slow down.


----------



## Freebird

Celeste said:


> We had the funeral yesterday. I am home. The wind is out of my sails, but I will get better.
> 
> I plan to go back to work tomorrow even if I don't do the best job in the world and maybe try to ride this weekend.
> 
> We saw a lot of family and friends and the church up there fixed us a nice dinner after the funeral. It is nice to know that people care.
> 
> I appreciate you asking.



I'm so sorry Celeste. You'll be in my thoughts. If you feel up to working, restoring a sense of "normalcy" is good -- it will help you adjust to your new normal. :hug:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I know, I am supposed to be in Tenn today. Decided to step back and punt. I am glad I did now. The guy was going to bring those two donkeys all that way and I would have felt obligated to buy because of his trouble. I called the guy yesterday and told him that I really need to wait on making a decision like this. I explained what has been going on and, although I didn't say that I am going stages of grief from losing my sister, I did say that I needed to have a little time between the loss and making this decision. Yesterday a.m. I had a really honest discussion with K. She was against the idea of me making a decision to plop down a substantial amount of money for a donkey I wasn't going to ride but for several hours before making a decision to buy(something many people would hesitate to do because of lashback it might bring) She really put herself in a spot to be honest with me about something she really did not have to deal with. Above and beyond in my opinion. My bubble bursted and thru me into a major tail spin. Just totally lost direction. I could feel the frustration kick in. When I started looking at my self and how I was responding to the situation, I recognized something I went thru 5 yrs. ago when my DH passed away. I went thru a period where I was desperately trying to fill that void and emptiness with anything I thought might. I look back and see some very questionable long term decisions I made then. Wow, was really obvious that I was not in a state of mind to make good choices.. Today, I woke all zoned out. Went into auto pilot. Kept getting the feeling something was amiss. Had several things to happen that grabbed my attention away and was progressing thru the day. Around 1:20 pm I looked out the window at the chicken yard. Oh my goodness, I have not feed my girls. They were still in the overnight area and didn't have any fresh water or scratch and mealy worms at breakfast. They did have layer mash and water from last night. I couldn't believe I did them that way. So, I decided that I am going to cool my jets and take my time in finding anything that I have to make a decision on. The owner of the donkeys lives in Okla and I live in Ala. If the situation turned out badly, It would have been in a long distance dilemma. I found some mammoth donkey farms within and around Alabama that I can check out and take my time. I don't want any regrets this time, please. So, I can't give any feedback on my latest venture. I did talk to a guy that said he sees older roping horses that are available and that they would make a good prospect. He pointed out that the competition of roping introduced the horse to situations that would make them bombproof as possible. ie loud speakers, loud music etc. I never thought of it that way, but it makes sense. He said he would be on the lookout for me. Whether, I find a donkey, mule or horse that fits my needs, I am grateful for this self awareness. Understanding ones own self is important. I don't know, maybe it will even help someone else who stumbles on this long narrative while going thru a something similar.

Wow, was this some major venting or what:think:

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep. (I am glad He does. I am a prime example of important His care and insight are while we trek thru this life)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen: so sorry you are going through such a difficult time. I am really glad you have a good friend like K to be there in person for you. It sounds like she really cares about you and is not afraid to speak up when she feels strongly about something. 

I am glad the chickens are ok too. 

Sorry you are hurting, vent any time you need to. :hug:


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, you are so insightful! Take your time. Take care. The right thing will come along.


----------



## tjtalon

Ellen, it'll come. relax.


----------



## tjtalon

Raining again this late afternoon...pretty when I'm home & not at work:


----------



## Blue

O *Ellen*. I'm so glad that K knows you well enough to speak her mind like that. We're not there with you and can only help you in a virtual sense. Good strong friends in real time are important! 

I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had only been 5 years since your husband passed. I don't know why, but I thought it had been longer. You, my dear, still have some grieving to do for him and grieving for the horses that you've tried and had to re-home. And then losing your sister. That's big. Ellen, you're not in a place to make a decision beyond what to make for dinner.

I think that an older ranch/roping horse or donkey or mule would be a good fit for you….. LATER. I stand by my earlier suggestion of riding lessons. Who cares how far away they would be. They'd be so good for you!

Wish I could be there to give you a hug.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> O *Ellen*. I'm so glad that K knows you well enough to speak her mind like that. We're not there with you and can only help you in a virtual sense. Good strong friends in real time are important!
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't realize it had only been 5 years since your husband passed. I don't know why, but I thought it had been longer. You, my dear, still have some grieving to do for him and grieving for the horses that you've tried and had to re-home. And then losing your sister. That's big. Ellen, you're not in a place to make a decision beyond what to make for dinner.
> 
> I think that an older ranch/roping horse or donkey or mule would be a good fit for you….. LATER. I stand by my earlier suggestion of riding lessons. Who cares how far away they would be. They'd be so good for you!
> 
> Wish I could be there to give you a hug.:hug:


:iagree:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue You guys know me better than anyone by now. I listen to your advice and really appreciate. There have been many times that yall have helped me when there was no one else. I appreciate you all so much. Lot's of good advice here at the forum!


----------



## ellen hays

Thank you for you support. Every a.m. reminds me of how important yall are. What a wonderful hf family.


----------



## Remali

Good grief... here I am! I'm still here, just haven't been online for more than a minute or two these past few months. I've been enjoying our coolish summer here, love it! Not much of anything new, cutting back on my cable services, need to get more repairs done on my car, so I did drop cable TV (having antenna TV is OK during the summer), I may even drop internet for awhile, although I'm not sure yet. But, saving some extra money would be nice right now. My car has all of the original parts yet, it's a nice car and in mint condition, except for all the old, original parts. And, of course, quite a few of those parts have decided to crap out at the same time. Murphys' Law! Three-fourths of it is repaired, still have a few to go yet. I've been enjoying a few short road trips here and there with an old friend, we have lots of lakes and parks around here, so I've been enjoying that.

Now, to read the posts on here, and get caught up!!


----------



## Blue

*Remali*! Hi! You have a lot to catch up on. If I were you, I wouldn't even try. Just start fresh. So sorry about your car troubles. I know what you're going through. We have a vehicle that every I drive it it will break down. Nobody else. Just me. It's gotta go.

Stop in more often.

*Ellen*, I know what you mean. No matter how late I had to work or how tired or busy I am, when I wake up in the morning it's let Patch out of his kennel, coffee, cat food, _*HF*_. Every day.


----------



## corgi

Couldn't post from work...so so busy, plus the Internet connection is not reliable.

I am in the middle of running a summer Governor's School for gifted students from 5 different school systems. This is my 10th year as the Director and I LOVE it but gosh, it keeps me on my toes. It gives me a taste of what being a building level administrator (principal) would be and while I am licensed to do that, I am glad I went the Central Office administration route...these kids exhaust me. LOL

I have 92 students there, 5 teachers, and myself. It lasts 2 weeks. Tomorrow is our field trip. We are going into DC to visit the Crime Museum. Each year, our 2 weeks have a theme and this year it is Law and Order. I had an FBI profiler/analyst come and speak to the kids today. We are having a K-9 demo next week.

On the horse front, Isabella had a therapeutic massage yesterday and the therapist was able to get her hind legs raised and she put them both through a full range of motion. She worked on her for 90 minutes! Isabella loved every moment. She loves the therapist. She has another appointment scheduled for the day before the farrier, so that, plus bute, and being turned out the day of the farrier should hopefully result in an easier farrier visit. I have also decided I need to increase my riding of her...not decrease. Just slow walking...but at least 3 days a week.

I guess I am ready for the show on Saturday. To be honest, people are really pi%#sing me off. I told someone at the barn that Blue and I are doing WP on Saturday and she said "Good Luck with that". Sarcastically. 

I am the type of person that just makes me want to prove them wrong!!! I have not had much support from anyone except my hubby and you all on here.

It is a very laid back show. It is a schooling show. It is a place to learn. 

I am NOT shaving Blue's whiskers for this. I am not banding his mane or cutting a bridle path. We may be a complete disaster, why would I alter his appearance for something we may never do again?? He will be clean..shiny clean with well conditioned tail and mane. I feel it is cruel to clip their whiskers. They have them for a reason. I am not planning on ever going to rated shows. I am doing this for the experience. We won't place...I know that but I don't care...and how dare people poo poo me wanting to do this!

Can you tell I am fuming??? I was even told not to tell them what barn I am from. Yes, I am serious.

I am going to do this and I am going to have fun..everyone else be darned!

Ugggghhhhh...

Ok..thanks for letting me vent.

I checked on the clothing...since it is a schooling show..long sleeved western shirts are fine. No need for bling at this level. I bought a beautiful purplish blue Cruel Girl shirt that has lime green piping. Love it!! Blue will have my colorful Navajo print saddle pad. It matches my shirt perfectly. I am using a bit on him..even though I could probably use our bitless and be fine. He has never been to a show though or in an indoor so I think I would prefer the security of the bit. We have been practicing with it.

He doesn't neck rein much yet. The rules says Novice Horse division can have two handed steering so we are good with that.

I am entering 4 classes:

Showmanship
Western Pleasure (Novice horse)
Western Equitation (Novice Horse)
Western Go as You Please (Novice Horse)

Hubby is the only one going with me and he will be my coach, groom, and photographer.

Like I said, my goal is to just do it. If we like it, I will do the remaining shows in the season to see if we improve, both Blue and I may hate it...then again, maybe he will end up getting really good at it and loving it.

We shall see.

Gonna post this before I lose it...will come right back to respond to some other posts.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: Oh yeah, lots of good advice on HF!! 

So, new issue I could sure use some help on. It is so hot out, but i know it won't stay that way!! Every winter I am under a lot of stress hoping and praying it doesn't snow, at least not on my scheduled days!! 

Snow is not the real problem, work is. If there is even a chance of snow, we either have to stay at the hospital, or required to arrive for our shift on our own or get fired. Staying at the hospital means we have to share a room, and different shifts even have to use the same bed. Often it is mattresses on the floor. 

Last year I was stuck trying to sleep in the physical therapy room while every one was working around me. Plus we are somehow suposed to feed ourselves. We were given breakfast the first day, after that we were on our own. I didn't even have my car there because the sheriff brought me. 

So, there I was, no food, no money to buy food, having to sleep on the floor with PT working around me. Unable to get to the kids, dogs or horses. 

Last year is when they changed the rules stating we could leave, so long as we could get back for our shift. 

I don't have anything four wheel drive, or all wheel drive. I thought about trading something in, but don't really want a car payment. 

To be continued...


----------



## Blue

Corgi! Yay! for standing your ground. So happy for you and excited. Gotta tell you a story.

A few years ago a friend and I entered some western trail course challenges just for fun. I did what you did. I refuse to trim whiskers or fetlock feather, but a thorough cleaning and polishing was in order. It was a two day event with I think 6 horses entered. The first day, my horse and I came in LAST! Ugh. We had a good time though. I had already paid my entry and I'm not a quitter anyway so the following day we tried again. (bloody marys for breakfast) Guess what? We won! First place. I think it was because after bombing the first day the pressure was off. I just wanted to have a good time and see my friend enjoy herself too. 

I guess my point is that you're doing this for YOU. Not for anyone else. Have fun and learn something.

And post lots of pics!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Possible solutions:

1) buy new/new to me AWD car or 4WD truck
2) buy 4WD 4-wheeler or all-terrain type "golf" cart/car
3) buy snow chains or SnoClaws for my current FWD car
4) ???

Anyone have any opinions or advice? Ideas?

*important to know that there is no snow removal of any sort here, and I do have a couple of overpasses and hills to go over to get to work. 18 miles round trip. 

If it snows here, it stays until it melts, and just a forecast of possible snow will cause businesses & schools to close down.

Also have to travel 2 miles each way to barn at least once a day to give horses food/water.


----------



## Blue

Anita, Yikes! 18 miles is a long way for a "all terrain type golf cart/car" so I think that's out.

Can I ask. When it does snow, how many inches are you likely to get.? And how often?

I sure understand not wanting a car payment. I don't either but we're looking at one for the first time in about 8 years. Is it time for you? Or could you get by with snow chains for a few times it snows. If it only snows a few times for the winter. That's the main thing. How much and how often?

What a dilemma!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi, Yay for you!! Go and the barn be da-mned!! Don't worry about the haters. 

The shirt sounds pretty, can't wait to see pictures!! don't forget a hat though, I got stopped from going in a class at a local show for no hat. Came back with a straw hat, and they weren't pleased but let me in with a lecture that it wasn't an approved western hat! :rofl:

I just entered to give my horse some experience of crowds, other horses, and just for fun! 

My mare was so terrified she was trotting at warp speed and nearly ran over the judge when I tried to circle her!! :rofl:

I think you will have a great time! Maybe you will even win a ribbon or two. Smile big for the judge :riding:


----------



## corgi

Ok..I am back. I see AA did the same thing I did...two posts so we don't lose the first one, &#55357;&#56835;

AA- I live in an area like yours where even an inch of snow will close schools for days. Nicker can attest to that because she was down here when we got a dusting of snow and traffic came to a complete standstill!
I couldn't live without my AWD or 4WD vehicle. Since I work at the central office, I don't get snow days like the teachers. I have to go to work.
I totally recommend a Subaru. You can buy a used one. They last forever and are great in the snow.

Blue...thanks for the words of encouragement. I am also glad to hear that I am not the only one who won't trim whiskers. Trail challenges are fun! Hubby and Scuffy won a local one about 6 months before he died.

By the way...the one year anniversary of Scuffy's death is on Monday. Wow.

Sue and VR- you all can keep your creatures down there! LOL

Funny related story...our neighbor borrows our riding lawn mower. While we are at work. He left the funniest voice mail message yesterday, he had been here to borrow the mower and came across a huge black snake in our backyard. First he said it was 6 feet and then he said 10 feet. He called it a menacing serpent and the only choice we had was to burn the entire back yard. He hates snakes. He said he will not be back to borrow the mower again. I don't mind black snakes. They keep moles away from our yard..but he needs to stay under the deck. If I walk outside and see a 10 foot long snake, I will scream. We have a large black snake at the barn who sometimes curls up in Isabella's stall. His name is Max and I guess he eats the barn mice. I still scream when I see him. I leave them in peace, but I scream.

Topper- wow. My heart goes out to your daughter. What a roller coaster ride for you. Congrats on your new horse!

PH- so excited for you!

Koolio- Thanks for asking about the show!

Ellen- very smart decision to put off making any big decisions. Give yourself time. I would seriously look into taking lessons..like someone said..even if you had to drive a distance to find someone that gives lessons, it would do a lot for your heart and soul..without the commitment of buying an animal at this time.

Tj- ,love that hat!! I have one very similar to it. 

Last night I was in bed at 8:40 and asleep as soon as I hit the pillow. It is getting close to that time. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, Yikes! 18 miles is a long way for a "all terrain type golf cart/car" so I think that's out.
> 
> Can I ask. When it does snow, how many inches are you likely to get.? And how often?
> 
> I sure understand not wanting a car payment. I don't either but we're looking at one for the first time in about 8 years. Is it time for you? Or could you get by with snow chains for a few times it snows. If it only snows a few times for the winter. That's the main thing. How much and how often?
> 
> What a dilemma!


Maybe at the most three times a year, and can be anything from a few flurries to one time 6" deep. 

There were several all terrain golf cart/cars (like sold at TSC) running up and down the neighborhood roads last time. I went out and waved at them, wanted them to stop so I could beg a ride to work, but they just waved back and kept on going:icon_rolleyes:

I have never used snow chains in my life, kinda worried of them slipping and tearing up my car.


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> Corgi, Yay for you!! Go and the barn be da-mned!! Don't worry about the haters.
> 
> The shirt sounds pretty, can't wait to see pictures!! don't forget a hat though, I got stopped from going in a class at a local show for no hat. Came back with a straw hat, and they weren't pleased but let me in with a lecture that it wasn't an approved western hat! :rofl:
> 
> I just entered to give my horse some experience of crowds, other horses, and just for fun!
> 
> My mare was so terrified she was trotting at warp speed and nearly ran over the judge when I tried to circle her!! :rofl:
> 
> I think you will have a great time! Maybe you will even win a ribbon or two. Smile big for the judge :riding:


Thanks!! It sounds like you did the same thing I am doing. I am just curious about the whole thing and it is on my bucket list! 

Have the hat...I have a straw hat, but I will wear my "good" felt one that I wore while moving cattle out at the ranch in Montana. Doesn't get more western than that!


----------



## NickerMaker71

WEll, Corgi, I support ya whole heartedly!!  In fact, I saw a show bill posted on FB for a local show....b/c of you I seriously looked at it. I don't think Jay would appreciate a ring and all the riders, but I considered entering the trail class. I don't think I will....but the idea of getting him there, with all the other horses, loud noises etc. is great training. I think it's GREAT you are doing it.

And....who cares if you have everything perfect...there will be plenty of people who don't, trust me!

I used to shave the whiskers, they come back in. :wink: Now, mom is going:dance-smiley05: b/c Jay's are so dang long!!! :rofl::rofl: So I took the scissors to them and trimmed them up a bit. I never had even noticed! LOL

I do suggest if at all possible to ride him in the arena prior so he gets at least one round in the 'scary' place prior to your class. You never know what is 'lerking' in the corners. :shock:

I had also trimmed bridle paths for both of my horses, but it took away the little bit of forlock that Jay has. His mane is so thin that it doesn't interfere at all with the bridle. 

Do what you want, sc*^% everyone else! :wink: Go kick some tushy!!!!!

Hey, everyone, I like the idea of the t-shirts for PH....but I am not able to take that job. Does anyone else want to step up?


----------



## Blue

Nicker, if I had a talent for that sort of thing I would, but that's best left to someone who knows what they're doing.

Anita, if you don't know how to use snow chains, best leave them alone. Thay can do some damage. Perhaps its time for a car payment? But if its only a couple times during the sinter can your car handle it? What kind do you have?


----------



## Eole

*Freebird*, I love the picture on Orion.
*Topper*: what a story. Your daugther is lucky to have you in these difficult times. New horse looks great.
*Sue*, cute lizards!

*Ellen*: glad you decided to take your time, you have good insight.
*Remali*, forget catching up, just jump in!

*Roadyy*, sounds like you'll need vacations to rest from your vacations. :rofl:

*Koolio*: still hope you can get 2015 hay for your horses, this is stressful. We pay 3.50$ for the small bales of timothy hay (40-55lbs). We pick them up right in the field on the floats, load, one hour drive, unload and repeat. Can put 80-90 bales in the trailer, so do many trips. We finished getting the hay in last Saturday. Not the best year in quality, but when I think of you, I consider myself lucky.

*AA*, if you can afford it, go for an AWD or 4WD with good winter tires. Making you stay at work doesn't seem fun at all, I'd be very unhappy to have my freedom restricted like this. I have a 10yo Subaru I'm about to sell. AWD-4WD here are a must.

*TJ*, love the hat and the view from your apartment. Looking forward to hear about horse-Thursday and find out if the halter fits.


----------



## Eole

*Blue*: love the new avatar.
*Celeste*, thinking of you. Looking forward to a video of the funny bird.

*Corgi*: forget the judgemental people and just go and have fun. No wisker cutting if you can avoid, it's a sense organ they really need. 

Here's a story for you. DH at 50 decided to do eventing with his gelding Rafale. They trained alone here at home and showed up at the show with a dressed coat that belonged to his father, plastic tall boots etc. He struggled braiding his horse. He was there to have fun and experience something with Rafale. Being in beginners, he was against young girls, serious parents and coaches yelling everywhere. Saw a "friend" who took great care saying she was NOT his coach. :icon_rolleyes:

Started with the dressage phase. Asked for canter in the 1st corner and Rafale jumped the dressage fence. :rofl: Disqualified right there. He still did the other phases and had a ball in cross-country and did well in jumping. DH can ride anything, but it ain't very stylish.  It was really fun and truth is, the judges and organizers loved that he was having so much fun and not taking himself seriously.

Had a good ride on Alizé this morning where we increased speed.
Pic of DH at his first eventing, cross-country, then jumper phase.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: gaining such personal insight is a wonderful but often painful thing. good for you for listening to what both your friends and your gut are telling you. give yourself time to grieve, both for your sister and your DH and anything else laying heavy in your heart. that is a lot of loss to deal with, forget in a 5 year period. be kind to yourself. we are always here to listen to you: good, bad or otherwise. :hug:




corgi said:


> how dare people poo poo me wanting to do this!
> 
> I was even told not to tell them what barn I am from. Yes, I am serious.
> 
> I am going to do this and I am going to have fun..everyone else be darned!


Wow, I would be hard pressed not to kick someone in the kneecap for such a statement.. talk about obnoxious beyond words. I hope you told them opinions are like @ssholes, and they not only have one, but are being one!! 

Go to your show and have a blast. That is what matters.




AnitaAnne said:


> Possible solutions:
> 
> 1) buy new/new to me AWD car or 4WD truck
> 2) buy 4WD 4-wheeler or all-terrain type "golf" cart/car
> 3) buy snow chains or SnoClaws for my current FWD car
> 4) ???
> 
> Anyone have any opinions or advice? Ideas?


What kind of car do you have now? What kind of tires? I have found a lot of FWD cars do really well in the snow assuming they have appropriate snow tires. I would hesitate to use chains on a car. I have used them on a small truck and had issues with them sometimes rubbing the insides of the wheel wells.. and generally cars have a lot less clearance there to start with.

I drive a subaru now and absolutely love it.. but that would mean buying something to new-to-you which may well involve a payment. I can't imagine using a golf cart to go back and forth that far to work.. the barn maybe, but 18 miles? Ouch.


*Remali*: how many pages would you need to read to catch up.. 50? 100? better to just jump back in! glad to see you again.

*Freebird*: yay to some riding time. and glad to hear the big guy found a new home. i figured that wouldn't take too long. and well done with freebird's feet. i am sure the farrier appreciated all your hard work.

*Eole*: loved the pics of your DH. and glad you are getting saddle time in!


----------



## Celeste

Ladona, I hope you go into that show and kick some rear. The very nerve of those jerks! They must not have a life of their own. You are riding a really nice horse. You may just take a few of them down a notch or two. Even if you don't place, it will be a great training experience. I really hope you do great!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> .
> 
> *AA*, if you can afford it, go for an AWD or 4WD with good winter tires. Making you stay at work doesn't seem fun at all, I'd be very unhappy to have my freedom restricted like this. I have a 10yo Subaru I'm about to sell. AWD-4WD here are a must.
> 
> .


Yeah I hate having my freedom restricted! 

Sooooooo you are selling a 10 yr old Subaru? Is it white with a hatchback? Maybe some roof racks?? How about a moonroof/sunroof? 

I was dreaming looking at some used Subarus, nice cars, but pricey. For the price of a new Subaru, i could get a decent used truck...

I currently have a PT Cruiser. :hide: 

I rather like the little thing, it gets me around most places, and totes 5 bags of feed and 4 bales of shavings without a problem. It does slide in the rain, and has a long stopping distance. 

Looks very daggy right now, all the paint on the hood is gone...

Chains are bad, huh? I was hoping to save a lot of $$ by trying them. Found a set for under $50. Lots cheaper than a payment.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hey, everyone, I like the idea of the t-shirts for PH....but I am not able to take that job. Does anyone else want to step up?


Oh, was hoping you could do it, this is definately a rush job...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: Nice avatar picture! Is that Ms. Lacey? Sure is pretty. 

*Corg*i: I never shave their whiskers or inside the ears. I do trim bridle path, and for a show will trim up under the jaw, the edges of the ears (fold them in half and trim) and fetlocks. 

Oh, a real cowgirl hat!! They will be thrilled. 

*Eole*: Your DH looks great doing the jumps! He might have placed if not for that illegal Dressage rail jump! I've had a few do that too! 

Timothy is good hay. Can't get any here, except bags with a half of a flake for my GP's. They love it. 


*PH13*: no snow tires here, they don't sell them. Might be able to get a shop to order some in though. Can a car or truck climb hills in them? I can go around the long way and avoid most of the hills, but cars are usually stuck all over that road, and its one lane. 

*Sue*: Those lizards, oh man, very weird but cute...are they poisonous too? Hard to tell how big they are, but doesn't look like they scare easy. Would probably have my rat terrier for a snack. 

*Celeste*: How was work? Hope you had a very productive day, but still waiting on the birdie video


----------



## AnitaAnne

BTW, my work is about 9 miles each way, 18 round trip. 

If the golf cart/car would go at say, 20mph would take me about 30 minutes to get there, if i could drive that fast. When the sheriff picked me up, it took 45 minutes and they had a AWD car. 

If we are late, are immediately fired, so I have to be sure I can get there. 

What they do is start calling everyone in as soon as the weather is forecast for snow. So both shifts get there about the same time. Night shift uses the beds until time to get up and work, then day shift gets them. 

If you are already there when the snow starts, too bad. No one is allowed to leave until the next shift is on the floor ready to work. Last year the day shift worked from 6:30 am until 10-11 pm. 

The reality of hospital work. I've thought about changing to something else, but not exactly marketable age, if you know what I mean...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*: no snow tires here, they don't sell them. Might be able to get a shop to order some in though. Can a car or truck climb hills in them? I can go around the long way and avoid most of the hills, but cars are usually stuck all over that road, and its one lane.


I think tires are a critical part of any vehicle's ability to function in snow (or rain for that matter). Even with my 4WD truck, when my tires were older (and therefore balder), I had a much harder time in the snow (and noticed slipping in the rain). Our dually came with "highway" tires not intended for inclement weather or offroad use, and even brand new they were about useless as they had a very weenie tread pattern. It's all about the traction!

My first vehicle was a '90s vintage dodge caravan with FWD.. likely not too difference in size and weight than your PT cruiser. It did really well in the snow with good snow tires, including up and down hills (within reason of course and driven at a safe pace). If you are having issues with sliding in just the rain and long stopping distances, then IMO you already need a tire upgrade. 

My sister currently drives a FWD mazda protege and again, snow tires make all the difference (she lives in maryland, where it routinely snows). She will put them on in the beginning of December and take them off in March.. so has gotten many seasons out of them so far.

Investment in a good snow tires is not going to be cheap, but will certainly be cheaper than a new vehicle.. esp if you figure out the cost over several seasons of use.


----------



## Topper

*Wednesday Evening*

Hi Everyone - blasted hot here; 95-100 (no a/c in our house) 

CORGI - your school for Talented and Gifted sounds super fun. Good for you. 
But the STINKERS you board with SHAME ON THEM !!!! WHAT MEAN SPIRITED PEOPLE !!! They are probably just down-right jealous that you are chasing your dream.
GO FOR IT - you will look awesome in your new Cruel Girl, Felt Hat, and on your Hot Horse!!! Go kick some serious horse kneecaps (not physically, just mentally) ha ha ha!! Please post lots of pictures - I just love Showmanship and WP - you are gonna have a blast !!!! And BE SURE TO POST YOUR RIBBONS ON YOUR STALL DOOR FOR ALL THE MEANIES TO SEE !!!!!

EOLE - wow, the pics of your DH jumping; very impressive. I have always envied those of you who ride well enough to fly with your horses. Is that an Arabian he's on?

ELLEN - I didn't realize you had so recently lost close loved family members. Take it easy on yourself and use us as your sounding board. I like your idea of investigating lots of different animals and different disciplines. We rode once with some people on mules and they were fabulous sure-footed trail animals. And I will always support your riding an older (maybe looking to be retired) roping horse. Whoever you spoke with is correct; if started and used correctly they have been exposed to just about all their is in terms of noise, chaos, everything happening at mock-one. That may be a good choice for you to pursue. 

ANITA ANNE - here's a crazy idea.....if you only have treacherous driving conditions a few times per year would it be cost effective to stay in a hotel (near your work)? Would that, in the long-run, turn out to be less expensive than an ongoing car payment? And, I would also think the costs of lodging and meals would be tax deductible. That doesn't solve your animals at home problem, but it would keep you near to work at hopefully a reasonable dollar figure.

FREEBIRD - great bareback shot of you. And Bird is really growing 

TJTALON - shopping therapy, I like the way you think!!!

SUE C - your creepy crawlies ...yikes, I say it again - you gals are TOUGH !!!!!

CORGI - I almost forgot - a 6' snake versus a 10' snake, hello is there a difference????? ha ha ha - 6 inches or 6 feet they are SCARY !!!

I love HORSE FORUM - this is one of the bright spots in my day. Reading what everyone is up to. CORGI and PHANTOM you are our up and coming Competitive Rock Stars......loads of pictures please


----------



## Blue

Shouldn't snow tires be used only in snow? What about when the 2-3" of snow melts for 6 or 8 weeks? Do the snow tires need to be removed and the regular ones put back on?


----------



## Blue

Yes, that's my Lacey. I sometimes call her Cruella! 

Hey, why does my "Like" button disappear sometimes? And what does the little button i the lower right corner mean? "QR" with a page?


----------



## Blue

Eole, Nice pics! How wonderful that you DH allowed himself to enjoy something he wanted to do. And I so agree. Have fun and don't take too much too seriously.


----------



## Blue

For some reason my posts are getting all mixed up tonight. Hmmmm…


----------



## AnitaAnne

Link to the SnoClaws, sort of a safer non-chain traction. 

SnoClaws Detail - Tired of Tire Chains? Advanced Traction Systems, GoClaws, SnoClaws, SnoBootz, Inventor Tony Bright

They make ones to fit my Cruiser.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Yes, that's my Lacey. I sometimes call her Cruella!
> 
> Hey, why does my "Like" button disappear sometimes? And what does the little button i the lower right corner mean? "QR" with a page?


Happens to me too, dag nabit. Don't have any idea what the "QR" button is, clicked on it one time and nothing happened...

*Topper*: If it was just me I'd just stay at work. The problem is I can't leave my kid home alone, and I certainly can't leave my animals to fend for themselves! 

The hotels/motels are mostly in the town I live in, not the one I work in, even father away than i live. Fill up with out-of-towners stuck cause of weather. And won't take pets. Was a good idea though! 

Another thought I had was to trade in my van on a real camper. Could load everyone up and maybe park it at a friends house. I know two that live about a mile from work, and I could walk that easy. 

Doesn't help the horses though. 

My stomach is upset just thinking about all this, and its 90 degrees out right now. Going to shelve this for a month or two. 

*Corg*i: If i see a 3' snake I'm gonna scream!! A 10 foot snake? I'm going to be screaming and hooning around!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Shouldn't snow tires be used only in snow? What about when the 2-3" of snow melts for 6 or 8 weeks? Do the snow tires need to be removed and the regular ones put back on?


Very good question! Some years we get no snow at all. Threat of snow maybe, but no actual snow. 

What happens if you drive snow tires all season on pavement with maybe just rain. Is that ok? 

Last year someone must have reported the hospital for making us stay, which is why they changed the rules. We are not paid except when we are working. Also, there are not enough hospital beds for everyone, even if there weren't any patients. Usually at least four to a room per shift, and there is only one single bed and one couch in each room, at least on our floor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Topper: No a/c? You must be totally melted by now! 

Go get a window unit, they sell for about $100 new at Walmarts.


----------



## Roadyy

Still no time for reading. Just popping in before bed time to say hey.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - you go girl! Just go to the show as you are and have fun!! I've gone to a few fun shows and have found people to be friendly and supportive. It sounds like it's the folks around your barn who are not. Let the show experience speak for itself, and have fun!

Ellen - I am glad to hear you thinking long term and slowing down a bit. I also still think riding lessons would be a great investment for you in the interim. They will give you some horse time without the huge commitment of purchasing, give you an opportunity to try different horses and help to hone your skills and build your confidence. Would your friend be willing to give you some lessons?

Anita - as someone whose reality is winter driving under some pretty brutal conditions for an average of 7 months a year, I can give you a few ideas...
1. A FWD car should be fine in a small amount of snow if you can learn to drive in snow. There are lots of PT cruisers that go 12 months a year around here with no problems in the snow. Learning some snow-driving techniques is worthwhile. Have you driven in snow before? What is your biggest worry about it? (You could fly up for a visit around January and will teach you )
2. A good all season tire should give you some additional traction. Snow tires are great but really for long term snow (like here) as they are made of softer rubber and wear very quickly on dry roads.
3. I wouldn't want to deal with chains, as they need to be used correctly and are not simple to put on and take off. They also wear your tires faster.
4. If you are considering purchasing, I also recommend the Subaru. We bought one that is 10 years old for my daughter and it is amazing on the snow in winter. They are AWD all the time and very reliable.
5. 9 miles one way isn't terribly far, but way too far to travel with a 4WD golf cart. Save the money you would spend on that and put it towards good tires or a different vehicle.
6. Trucks are terrible in the snow as most are rear wheel drive and light in the back end. Living in snow country, I will never own a truck that isn't 4WD. Even at that, we still use sand bags to weigh down the back end for better traction.


----------



## Koolio

And post number two...

Roaddy - I hope you are having a good vacation.

Remali - good to see you back around.

TJ - love the hat! I hope the new halter fits!

Topper - I hope things are going better and settling down.

Blue - we are having some AZ weather! Hot and dry! It is even starting to smell like the desert. I hope all is going well. 

So, we were at the vet AGAIN tonight... :-(. Poor Lucy got stung in the eye by a wasp. She came in from outside squinting and scratching at her eye and then when we went to look at it, we couldn't find her eyeball ! We thought she had punctured her eye, So off to the vet we ran. Luckily my regular vet who is only 5 min away was open tonight. Once we got there, her eye was the size of a golf ball. She was stung on the lip just last week, so this reaction was worse. After some injections of Benadryl and anti-inflammatory, she is feeling better but it was Quite a scare!


----------



## corgi

I just wanted to say that you all are the best!

Have a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Oh, poor Lucy! Sounds like she has a bad allergy, and spends too much time watching insects! 

Thanks for all the winter driving tips! I know I shouldn't be stressing about this now, but just trying to give myself some time to get ready. 

My middle DD was here before to help with the youngest and the pets, so wasn't such a problem. Now she's 19 and has moved out.

This year I'm going to try to drive back and forth, since we are allowed to do that now. Big fear is not making it to work. All I have to do is get close, I can always walk, but don't want to walk the whole way. 

Good tires really do seem to be the answer. I tried to drive my truck and couldn't even make it up the tiny hill. I guess cause it is heavy and RWD. Maybe the Cruiser could have made it, I haven't tried before. 

Thanks everyone for all the winter weather advice!! 

Have a wonderful day!! 

Roadyy: you have to read every post:twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Geez....I'm on summer break and still can't keep up!!!

AA, I second the snow tires. Living where we lieve, it's a crap shoot of weather....rain, snow, sleet, ice....I put snow tires on in Oct/Nov. and take them off around April. No, you don't need snow for snow tires, but you won't have as good as gas milage with the snow tires on.

I know people who use all season tires and can't go where I go with my little Honda. (it's FrontWD) Trust me, we get some pretty bad stuff and drifting. All my little cars/with snow tires have trudged through. BUT...you have to know how to drive in the stuff too! :wink: Go slow and take your foot off and gas AND the brake! 

Eole, I love the pics and story of your DH!! What an inspiration!

Koolio, sorry about your doggie. My BIL had an instance where they were out hiking and their dog had a bad reaction to a sting. I now carry Benadryl in my backpack if we go for long hikes....just in case. Scary stuff! 

TJ, wishing you a fun filled day!

Corgi, only two more day!! Are you guys taking your trailer? Oh what fun! It will be the first time this year using it, right? It's great having your own equipment. Do I know these meanies? Do I need to come kick a$$?inkunicorn:

Ellen, I am not good at being 'politically correct' or kind at times for that matter, so I am just going to spit it out, and please know I do it b/c I care.....you say you listen to us....but we have been telling you to either wait to find a horse or find an OLD one....yet you tend to go for whatever someone throws your way. You are a SMART woman, but I think your heart is broken, and you are thinking with your heart. I beleive you still haven't grieved your DH completely, you moved to the woods to......why? To escape the pain? I am not sure if you told us, but moving to the woods, although beautiful, has isolated you. I can first hand tell you, that isolating yourslelf IS NOT good! Humans NEED humans!!!! Yes, we are here for you...but chat rooms are not the same as human contact. I am so glad that K is there for you. I also truly beleive that getting out and finding a barn for lesson would be really good for you. Yes....it's going to take EFFORT to push yourself out of the 'comfort' of you little woods.....but I suspect the reward would be worth it. PLEASE, really listen to what we are saying....there are so many gifted and knowledgable people on here, they know what they are saying and want the best for you. WAIT for a while, stop trying to fill the void with something that is going to only bring more heart ache. Said with :loveshower:


Off to feed.....the horses and goats await! Yay! Last day of goat duty. Those things are too much work!!:wink: I'll stick with horses, thank you very much!!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## SueC

A few weeks ago people asked me to post some more photos as our abode accrues more completed rooms.










This is a detail from the recently completed first guest room. I don't want to bomb this mainly horse-related thread with lots of house photos, so I will just post a link to our updated Flickr page. This will bring up all these photos instantly and tiled on the one page. If you're interested in information on any of the photos, click on the photo to make it fullscreen and captions will show. You have then entered slide show mode.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

If you go to this page, you will instantly see a number of photos of the completed guest room and office, as well as strange Australian critters like the Strawberry Slime Mould, which Brett discovered in our swamp recently! 

Much easier than re-posting it all here - both for me and for anyone interested in looking at the photos! :smile:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> I just wanted to say that you all are the best!
> 
> Have a great day!


Much Good Luck, Ladona!!! Ignore those ******s trying to rain on your parade. Have FUN!!:loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I tried to drive my truck and couldn't even make it up the tiny hill. I guess cause it is heavy and RWD. Maybe the Cruiser could have made it, I haven't tried before.


_NOTHING_ is more useless in snow than a RWD truck, regardless of tires or chains (ask me how I know this, after spending a winter in washington state with one :icon_rolleyes.. and, imo, an unweighted-in-the-back 4WD truck isn't much better as the back still wants to swap for the front so you wind up 'sidepassing' down the road.

Maybe just look into getting good all-season tires for the Cruiser and try that this winter. It will be a world of difference from your truck. And if you start putting some money away now, the hit of new tires in December won't be as horrible.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Thanks for putting up with my venting. It sure helps to have others to give their opinions about things. Living alone and being out in the boomies makes verbal interaction rare. I didn't mean to seem 'it's all about me', but was just having a blanked out day. My concern is for Celeste. She has had a super bad loss. I don't know how she is coping. My heart goes out to her. 

Drinking coffee and chatting with yall. Will not forget my girls this a.m.. Can't believe I did them that way. Oh me. 

Ladona Go to the horse show and have a great time. At that level of competition you can get an idea of how you and Blue will do. Who knows, you might like it so well that it does become serious. I love how you are approaching it now. I could learn a lot from this. Oh, and tell those snoots at the barn to butt out. Hope you have a blast.

AA The hospital is not cutting any of its personnel any slack. Do they pay yall during these inclimate events? And if it is over so many hours, do they pay overtime. If they are whining about overtime then they need to get creative and offer an incentive for volunteers during inclimate weather. Is there a nurses union? Whether some believe in unions or not, this is exactly why they exist. The hospital is causing extreme hardship on the very ones that make it a productive business. On the vehicle, I love my 4wd f150. With the snow events we have it will probably be fine and will serve many purposes as a farm vehicle and transportation. I don't think I could ever go back to a car now. 

Remali So good to see ya. Stick around. Sorry about the car repairs. Glad you are at the 75 percent point. I haven't had a TV in 4 yrs. So I can tell ya that you can survive without it, but the internet would have to stay. I really use it a great deal and would be lost without it. Murphy was my maiden name and I sure know about Murphy's Law:wink: Glad you have been enjoying the cool weather and getting some trips in. 

Blue I agree with Natalie. Love that new avatar. She is beautiful. 

Natalie Loved the story of your DH and Rapheal. The moral of the story, 'just get out there and enjoy the experience. I would say that person that denied being DH's coach is only an acquaintance and a shallow one at that. Glad you got a chance to ride Alize.

PH13 Were you able to get the time off for the Tevis run? Hope so. I'll bet you are still really up about that ride. Can't wait to see the pics. Thanks for the encouragement. Really liked your comment on snow tires - makes a lot of sense. 

Topper I am going to invest in several waterers for my hens and start taking road trips looking at prospects. Will have to wait til cooler weather so it won't be so hard on the hens to be confined. I like the donkey idea and the retired roping horse as a prospect. Yeah, I love the Horse Forum too. Checking the Over 40 thread along with feeding pets and making coffee, is the first thing I do every a.m..

TJ Love that hat:thumbsup: Good pic. Very nice halter and lead, plus really love the tissue bit. Love the horsey ambiance.

Sue Love the pic. Very tasteful. Going to the link after I post this. Don't want to loose this post.

Going to feed my girls right now! No repeat of yesterday.

Have a great day and thank you so much for being there.

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

Freebird said:


> hi all! I haven't dropped off the planet... just so crazy busy! I finally got a brief ride on Orion last Friday (7/3) before he went to his new home.


That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, those Sno-Claws look pretty interesting. Did anyone have any reviews on them? Further on the snow situation. I'm the type that tries to have a vehicle that will do whatever I need whenever I need. That's why we're looking at a new jeep. That would leave my 4wd diesel 3/4 ton truck for trailer hauling and hay etc., and since it has so many miles on it I wouldn't have to over use it as a daily driver. Then with a good jeep as my daily driver it will still be able to carry all dogs, go off road and up north during the winter they do well in the snow. Koolio is correct. Anybody could get stuck in the snow. You just have to know how to maneuver your vehicle. Same thing could happen in mud. 

Also, do you really want to have to get out there and mess with chain/sno-claws in freezing cold snow when you have so many other things to be concerned about? I'm lazy though :icon_rolleyes:

*Koolio*, O my! Poor Lucy. Will this affect her vision? Will she be ok? You'd think they'd learn to stay away from stingers and skunks! I hope she's better soon. What a scare.

I think you're getting hotter weather than we have right now, relatively speaking. It was so nice yesterday when my friend and I rode we managed to stay out way longer than usual. It got hot just as we were getting back to the trailer, but still not unbearable. Hope it eases up for you soon. It's hard on the animals that aren't acclimated to it.

*Roadyy*, :wave:

*Sue*, I could actually see all those pictures! I can't go through all of them right now cuz I have a lot to do, but I'll get to it a little later. Thanks for putting them up so I could access them too.

*Corgi*, are you ready? Relax, beathe, have fun.

*Ellen*, I'm so relieved you're taking our advice and suggestions as they are meant. With love. We're not trying to be mean, we just don't want you hurt anymore.

Ok, I gotta get this day rockin' :wave:


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> I guess I am ready for the show on Saturday. To be honest, people are really pi%#sing me off. I told someone at the barn that Blue and I are doing WP on Saturday and she said "Good Luck with that". Sarcastically.


Ah, a barn witch! :twisted: They project from their own hidden internal miseries to try to drag the rest of the world down to their level. You go girl! I'm very impressed with what I see of you on your horse in photos, and not always impressed by what I see at shows.




> I am NOT shaving Blue's whiskers for this. I am not banding his mane or cutting a bridle path. We may be a complete disaster, why would I alter his appearance for something we may never do again?? He will be clean..shiny clean with well conditioned tail and mane. I feel it is cruel to clip their whiskers. They have them for a reason.


:iagree: I've never done any of that, even when I've been to official shows. I conscientiously object to that kind of fashion police robbing horses of tactile hairs etc. Most judges I came across didn't seem to care, except the odd one who was also snooty and probably couldn't tell a shoulder-in from a rein-back!

Enjoy taking your horse out for that show! (And maybe change barn - or are all the barn crowds in your area that awful?)


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Started with the dressage phase. Asked for canter in the 1st corner and Rafale jumped the dressage fence. :rofl: Disqualified right there. He still did the other phases and had a ball in cross-country and did well in jumping. DH can ride anything, but it ain't very stylish.  It was really fun and truth is, the judges and organizers loved that he was having so much fun and not taking himself seriously.
> 
> Had a good ride on Alizé this morning where we increased speed.
> Pic of DH at his first eventing, cross-country, then jumper phase.


Loved the photos! And that's actually very funny for a blooper! Bet it won't happen next time! That's the trouble when an enthusiastic horse can jump! :rofl: Your DH should go again soon. Is Rafale pure Arab or part?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Those lizards, oh man, very weird but cute...are they poisonous too? Hard to tell how big they are, but doesn't look like they scare easy. Would probably have my rat terrier for a snack.


:rofl: They're only about a foot or so long. Not poisonous, but if you are silly enough to stick your finger in its gaping mouth and it clamps on, you can get an infection.

Some nice trivia: Bluetongues love strawberries! 











This is from a YouTube clip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhmwtC4XExg

Very cute clip. Apparently this one is a pet in America.

PS: I have got some of my own lizard photos, but the ones I posted were nice ones I found on the net. If ever in doubt, click on a photo and it takes you to the source! (all the photos I post do that)


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> If i see a 3' snake I'm gonna scream!! A 10 foot snake? I'm going to be screaming and hooning around!!


:rofl: Gold star for enthusiastic application of new vocabulary!

Man, Anita, you're at least 5 feet tall and you are about twenty times heavier than even a big snake, have you ever considered how terrified _they_ are when they see _you_?


----------



## Koolio

Hey Sue! I wonder if you recognize his guy...










He's a Yellow Ackie Monitor (Varanus Acanthurus) native to Australia but now living in DS's bedroom. In the picture Houdini is still a juvenile ( he has earned his name an proven to be quite intelligent), but now he is about 18-20" long from snout to tail. It is hard to believe he is in the same genus as the Komodo Dragon. Such a cool lizard!

My son also has an Egyptian Uromastyx, a White line Day Gecko and a White's tree frog. I think the frog is also a native to Australia.


----------



## Topper

*Interesting....."Big Brother Watching" (ha ha ha)*

Last night I was looking on Amazon at bareback pads, just "window shopping", and today when I signed onto Horse forum - just above all the Forum Threads is an AMAZON window - with several bareback pads that I had looked at last night.
Weird, these machines know all......


----------



## Blue

Topper said:


> Last night I was looking on Amazon at bareback pads, just "window shopping", and today when I signed onto Horse forum - just above all the Forum Threads is an AMAZON window - with several bareback pads that I had looked at last night.
> Weird, these machines know all......


I've noticed that too. It's scary.:confused_color:


----------



## Happy Place

AA- I RWD pickup truck is no good in the snow! The weight of the engine really helps if you have a FWD car. I drove in Michigan with a little escort for YEARS. That thing only got stuck when I tried to make it to the cottage way up north during a blizzard :lol::lol:
The key is slow and steady. I got caught in a snow and ice storm in KY one time. We couldn't get anywhere because of the hills. In Michigan we have the help of salted roads, melts the ice and snow pretty good. I am guessing you don't have that advantage. How about contacting 4h to see if there is a reliable teen in your area that could take care of the animals in an emergency? I always try to have 2 or 3 people on my "call list" just for piece of mind.

Corgi- Go get em girl! Blow those snobby horse show people at your barn away!

Yesterday while I was at the barn, Farmer showed me a week old kittie who had gotten stuck in a piece of equipment. Her entire left front leg was skinned across the front! I cleaned it up and put corona on it as that was all I had. There is a flap of skin with all her fur still attached. Im heading out to clean it up again and think I will put "new skin" on her and then try to wrap it. She is so tiny. There are 3 all together and mom is nowhere to be found. We got them to drink some milk, hope they make it.


----------



## Happy Place

Woohooo. I made the appt. My first lesson is next Tuesday at 1pm. 

I'm looking into making TEVIS tee shirts. Details will follow!


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> and probably couldn't tell a shoulder-in from a rein-back!


Oooh...have no idea what you're talking about, lol! But am thinking a shoulder-in has more to do w/that side's leg on the girth area towards the shoulder. Just for fun, tell me if I'm right!:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Topper said:


> Last night I was looking on Amazon at bareback pads, just "window shopping", and today when I signed onto Horse forum - just above all the Forum Threads is an AMAZON window - with several bareback pads that I had looked at last night.
> Weird, these machines know all......


Every time I look at anything on Amazon or mention on HF, I get "tags". Marketing following, yup. It's creepy.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ check this out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAzVy31GFnQ

It's very detailed, but you get the idea LOL.


----------



## tjtalon

Had a great day today! Cleaned & spiffed up the tack shed. Had no time to try out the halter on Bailey or Spirit, but Janice sprung a surprise on me (& I had no no thought of a lesson today).

She knew (told her) I didn't have the brains for Bailey today, so she had me get out her leased-for-lessons gelding: 22 y/o bay (white socks, white star) Arabian SammyD; as a youngster he was raced then used for endurance. Now he's a good, solid, forgiving lesson horse (she wants to buy him; owner is going back to Florida this fall, so fingers crossed...I REALLY liked this guy, as do other students). The halter was just a bit big on him, but worked fine under bridle. It'll fit Bailey just about the same & will for sure fit Spirit.

We went out to the big oblong pen. I got further into lunging lessons (a few light bulbs finally clicked!) The I got on him (at first, I thought he was TALL, but he's 15 hands; it was his headset & high withers that threw me...so, I got quick ok w/that).

We walked, so I could feel him, then did sitting trot. Janice assured me that he wouldn't take off on me in a sudden canter (as would Bailey), so we did both ALOT. He was funny too; there were poles at one side that we walked/trotted over a couple of times. Janice moved them. On next go 'round at a sitting trot he did a couple of little jumps over the poles that were no longer there! I admit I grabbed the horn for a second, but my seat stayed good... 'tho my brain got a tiny bit rattled w"/what was that??" Janice said all was good.

Well, they were there before, so they still were...I DO love gelding's brains, lol!

I did really well today, you'all! Am proud of myself (& happy my halter got some "experience" other than a by-the-door decoration). Saw a bunch of things I need to work on, but had FUN! That was/is important!!

Once I dismounted Janice said to me "You know what you just did?" Uh, I said "Dismounted?" She said "You got right away on a horse you've never been on before & rode with confidence...good job!!"

AAAH! Guess I did! She said both SammyD & I were relaxed & comfortable. Gosh...as tired as I was at the outset & just figuring to do my tack shed duty...a stellar day, to take me thru until sometime in August.

Good soap segment, Eole?!

Love to all & later...much later...diving into the work week now...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ check this out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAzVy31GFnQ
> 
> It's very detailed, but you get the idea LOL.


Yes, very advanced (for me) & detailed, but I can see the horse responding to the subtle rein cues. Oh...that's what it is....

At my point right now...I've been shortening the inside rein a bit then doing leg-in for cornering, so the loosening of inner rein in this went way over my head; but I'm intrigued about engaging the hindquarters...am just a beginner, so much to learn!


----------



## tjtalon

Me & SammyD today:


----------



## Koolio

Way to go TJ!!!

HappyPlace, you must be so excited for your upcoming lesson. I am looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Holy Cow it's HOT!!! Temps are currently at 35C or 95F. We rarely get temps above 30 here and can go for years without seeing anything above 30. It is supposed to stay this way until Monday, except for the 98% humidity and possible thundershowers expected tomorrow, and Saturday. DH is out shopping for a portable AC unit as I write.

I have been sponging the horses down with cold water every few hours to help them cope. They do have a small run in shelter for some shade, but it has a metal roof that I don't think offers them much relief. The water trough is full. Any other suggestions on keeping the ponies cool in this crazy heat?


----------



## tjtalon

I don't have any advice for Tracey, but good grief the weather is strange all over! Denver isn't supposed to be humid, but my gummy vitamins are coagulating in their jar! Guess have to 'fridge them....

Tracey, can you do fans somehow? Or a good hose soaking...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, WOw! That is hot! It's actually kinda cool here for July, 65*. I have fans in my stalls for the hot days, do you have any box fans?

TJ, WOOHOO! Fantastic day! You have grown so much as a horsewoman. I am VERY proud of you! I like the looks of that new horse!!

HP, WOOHOO to you too! Can't wait to hear your lesson stories. Are you going back to hunter lessons? What are your hopes?

Got tons accomplished today....for summer time that is! 

MR where are you?????

Have a good night all! :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Nicker!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Thanks Nicker!!


ABSOLUTLEY!!!! :riding::thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio we used to tie box fans to the fronts of stalls during shows. Keeps them cool and the flies can't fly in it!

TJ awesome lesson! Hope I have as good a report next Tuesday.

NM- I am going to start out with some basic dressage. I really want to move into working on trail obstacles. They do some gymkhana there and I have never tried that, so I am game!

Tonight after dinner, Buster hung around, thinking there would be treats. I gave him one and Nike saw me so he ambled over and got his! This is a big step as usually he won't come near Buster when food is involved. I gave Buster one first, then made him wait until Nike got his. Poor Lee Loo didn't realize what was going on, so she was left out!


----------



## Topper

TJTALON - what a great day for you! And this horse sounds fabulous. Can he be your ride every time you go? Are you grinning ear to ear ? Good for you !!!


----------



## Topper

Glorious light summer rain here - which is a real blessing. But with it comes summer thunder and lightening; which can lead to forest fires. It smells so fresh and feels so good; just a lovely light sprinkle.
I'm hoping for a good downpour, so the thunder/lightening doesn't start anything.
Happy evening all - everyone has such great fun reports today, what a great way to end the day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 Were you able to get the time off for the Tevis run? Hope so.


I was!! My boss was not real pleased about it, but she said they would find a way to work it out. We are hiring a couple new people as one of the full timers is leaving (last day is tomorrow), so hopefully it won't be as big of a deal.





Blue said:


> I'm the type that tries to have a vehicle that will do whatever I need whenever I need. That's why we're looking at a new jeep.


Are you looking at one of the SUVs made by Jeep or a Wrangler? I don't know about the newer, 4-door Wranglers, but I can tell you the original 2-door ones would _not_ be my pick for a snow  vehicle.. so very top heavy and tippy-feeling. Maybe some people (like mudders or rock-climbers) like that feeling, but I hated it (and that was even with really good tires). My ex used to joke it was fine, even if it tipped over the rollcage would protect me.. but who the hell wants to wonder if you are going to be sideways or upsidedown every time you drive?! It also got horrific gas mileage.




tjtalon said:


> Once I dismounted Janice said to me "You know what you just did?" Uh, I said "Dismounted?" She said "You got right away on a horse you've never been on before & rode with confidence...good job!!"


Woohoo!!! :clap: :happydance: :clap: :happydance: :clap:




Koolio said:


> The water trough is full. Any other suggestions on keeping the ponies cool in this crazy heat?


If the heat is predicted to last for a bit, I would suggest filling milk jugs or some other containers with water and freezing them, then adding them a few at a time to your water tank. Often horses not used to drinking hot water will not like it, therefore not drink enough.. big issue in weather like that. You can also intentionally leave the tank about half full so you can add fresh, cool water to it a couple times a day and keep the temperature down that way. Also keep an eye out for flies and other pests bothering your horses more than normal.. the extreme heat seems to cause a huge boom in the fly population here, so we use a lot more fly spray and wipes than normal.


----------



## Koolio

It is official that we have broken temperature records today. Thank God for whoever invented air conditioners! Now at least one room in the house is cool. 

As for the horses, I've been sponging them down every few hours. They aren't inside at all, so a stall fan isn't an optional. I have been adding fresh water regularly and they are drinking a lot. I love the idea of th frozen milk jugs in th trough! I'm going to try that!

The bugs are out! Poor Lucy has been stung twice by wasps and I got stung today. Luckily, the are few mosquitoes. With th heat, I am hesitant to out the fly sheets on even though they are mesh as they do trap in some additional heat. It has been windy as well which is a blessing.

I am envious of those getting cooler temeratures and rain. I was looking at the records and while we hit a record high at 35 C today, the low for July 9 was 4 C (just above freezing)


----------



## Eole

*Topper* and *Sue*: yes Rafale is purebred arabian. We are often asked if he's pure, as he has a big frame. Our first horse, got him as a yearling in 2001. DH fell in love with him; he's a bit naughty, they sure deserve each other. 
*Sue*, I just LOVE the guest room. It has a peaceful spiritual feeling. What is the story of the wood wall: so beautiful, where did the wood come from?

*TJ *that was a GREAT Horse-Thursday, and pictures too; thanks for sharing. Maybe you can give me lunging lesson. I'm clumsy at it, my poor horses can't figure out my mixed signals.

*Koolio*, poor Lucy! How is she? We're not used to heat either. Heat wave expected this week end (like 28-29C)

Talking about heat:
*PH*: :clap:so glad you can take a leave from work, now you don't have to worry about that.
So, what about heat training for Tevis? For your horse? For you? Do you expect that aspect might be a challenge? I understand lots of riders dismount and run beside their horses in the canyons; I think I would die! Do you usually run on your 100?

*Corgi*: have LOTS of fun this week end and we want to read all about it!

*AA*: Subaru is a small 2005 grey hatchback, standard. Will be easy to sell, already have offers and it's not yet advertised. When you're finished learning snow driving with Koolio, you come east and practice at my place: narrow hilly badly maintained roads in a heavy snowfall zone. 

Work and work. Buttercup still has swelling on the hind fetlock and tendon. :sad: There was a little wound so I assumed she was fighting infection, but now I'm not so sure. No heat, no lameness, but tender to the touch. I cold-hose is and put antiseptic. Never had leg issues in 14 years of ownership.

Rafale, DH's gelding, training at home. He has not ridden much the past five years, but got back in the saddle since this spring. I think he wants to do eventing again later this summer.


----------



## Happy Place

*TEVIS shirts*

I played with a design a little bit. Tomorrow I will see where I can get them quickly and cheaply! PH13 is riding in Royal Blue, I that's why I chose Royal Print. If I find Royal Shirts, it may cost more. Here is the design. PM me if you are interested so I can have an idea of quantity when I talk to the printer. I am aiming for $10, cross your fingers!!
View attachment 666794


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Yay! :loveshower::loveshower: Feels good, don't it?

*Koolio*, the frozen jug idea is a great one. We also have a huge barn fan on wheels that I can move around. I just turn it on in the morning and if they want to they can stand in front of it. Shade and moving air. Fresh water. That's really about all you can do. They'll make it. This isn't supposed to last. The humidity is more of a problem than the actual temperature. That's why air movement helps. You remember the Verde Valley right?

*Phantom*, the Jeep we're looking at is the 4 door Rubicon. Heavier and longer with a wider wheel base. The reviews are actually very good. Yeah, I wouldn't even test drive the 2 door models. Remember though, we don't get snow like you do. Some at our place up north, but nothing we can't handle. I've seen the _big_ trucks stuck more often than the smaller cars/suv's. Something about ….. mentality?

Glad you got the time off. I'd hate to see you have to look for another job when you got back! Still excited and counting down.

*Eole*, that is a wonderful picture!

*Happy*, thank you for taking this on! So sorry about the kitten. Hope it's going to be ok. "New Skin" stings a little. TSC has a similar product that may work. It's made for animals. What kind of milk are you using? Evaporated milk mixed 1/2 and 1/2 with water is a good substitute. And congratulations! You're going to have so much fun. A little jealous. I started to take lesson, but it didn't pan out.

Tired now. Ridign first thing in the morning and again at a Trail Challenge tomorrow night. Better rest.


----------



## chl1234

Koolio,
saw that you are having issues with keeping horses cool in the heat. When I lived in S Mississippi and it was very hot, I would turn on the sprinkler and the horses (some anyway) would play in it just like children would.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have a good day everyone! Have been liking posts but will need to comment later, computer acting very strange...lost posts, wierd messages, and threatening to crash. 

Got to fiddle with it a bit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*:So, what about heat training for Tevis? For your horse? For you? Do you expect that aspect might be a challenge? I understand lots of riders dismount and run beside their horses in the canyons; I think I would die! Do you usually run on your 100?


At best, I can do a sad jog shuffle on some better-footed downhills beside my horse.. would certainly never call it running. And forget jogging uphill, or even tailing for the most part.. my bad back makes me very sensitive to poor footing so my horses know they have to lug my butt around. Other than for small sections of vermont, my butt has always stayed in the saddle for 100s.

The heat has me a bit more concerned, though more for myself than for Sultan. While this summer has been unusually cool and wet, its also been insanely humid, which friends who have traveled from this coast to do Tevis says somehow translates into heat conditioning for the horses. I guess they are just so happy to have evaporative cooling take effect they don't notice the increased temperature?

I am worried the heat is going to be a big factor for ME, however. I am prone to heat-induced migraines, which normally act up very badly the first few hot days of the season, then my body acclimates (this is regardless of how much water i drink or elytes i take, etc.. can't figure out what to do to prevent it). That is part of the reason I am going out to Cali so early.. I plan to do everything I can to heat stress myself the first few days and hopefully get my migraines done with before the ride. Fingers crossed!


HP: the shirts look great! Def count me in for 2!




Blue said:


> *Phantom*, the Jeep we're looking at is the 4 door Rubicon. Heavier and longer with a wider wheel base. The reviews are actually very good. Yeah, I wouldn't even test drive the 2 door models. I've seen the _big_ trucks stuck more often than the smaller cars/suv's. Something about ….. mentality?


I think a lot of the way a vehicle handles (or doesn't) road conditions has to do with the driver! And so many people assume big truck (even with 4wd) = unstoppable.. which has certainly NOT been my personal experience. My little subie crossover does better in the snow than any truck I have ever had.


Off to work.. gonna be a crazy day I am sure. Then home to try to get Sultan's packing done!


----------



## SueC

Hi folks, something I had to show you all. I mentioned I was _still_ looking for bedside lamps to suit the Bush Room. That's because since I last went lamp shopping, I seem to have fallen off the planet and landed on a cheap replica... I am just looking for a traditional turned-timber or timber/wrought iron type lamp, you know, like they pretty much all used to be, shouldn't be too hard...

Well, in the local shops not a one. I remember a few months ago, we bought bedside lamps for our bedroom from a second-hand shop, nice ones in turned timber/wrought iron, and I just bought new cherry red lampshades for them. (Will show you these when I've finally hemmed the bedroom curtains! ;-))

But nothing at all like that. The bases all look like vases now, or rubbish bins, although they did have a very kitschy pink plastic cockatoo as well. Has the world gone mad where you are also?

So tonight I started looking online. Under "traditional lamps" I found these:










For just under $90, you too can have a design that looks like a toilet roll core on a stick!











Or - how about a psychedelic tampon on a stainless steel stand?











Or you can spend about $130 on something that looks like a shower head.











One of the vases I was talking about. Aren't we supposed to keep electrics away from water?


Now to other sources:










IKEA offers this charmingly elevated wastepaper basket. And it's only $20.











Or you can have Barbie Doll's blender, it's very affordable at $15, also from IKEA.










How about this retro 1980s computer look? About $50 from Bunnings, our biggest hardware chain.










This is around $150 and reminiscent of prosthetics.











Hmm. Not sure what this is, or its price, but kinda not interested...

Man, what happened to design? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC

On a brighter note, while it's not what I'm looking for, I thought this was kind of cute:


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I think it's a good idea to get the headaches out of the way. I know what you mean. I had actual heat stroke many years ago (awful!) and now my internal thermostat is almost non existent. So when that heat induced head ache starts I'm next to useless. Glad you're able to work through yours.

Going to a short ride this morning. It's actually in the upper 50's this morning! Woohoo! Arizona will get paid back for this weather next week with extreme temps again I think.


----------



## SueC

Some of you talked about *annoying ads*: Did you know that when I log onto here, or anywhere else public, I never see ads? That's because I married an IT geek, who routinely runs things like "AdBlock" which is a free Firefox plugin (there may be similar plugins available for other browsers). Also we get YouTube without any advertising (just like it used to be). Since ads that are forced on me have the opposite effect on my spending than what the advertisers intend, on balance, this is probably good for them too! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> *Topper* and *Sue*: yes Rafale is purebred arabian. We are often asked if he's pure, as he has a big frame. Our first horse, got him as a yearling in 2001. DH fell in love with him; he's a bit naughty, they sure deserve each other.


Has he got Crabbet lines? (I mean Rafale, not your DH ;-)) Lovely horse. I asked more because he seems to really enjoy jumping and be good at it! And it's not every Arabian's forte. My mare used to say, "Oh OK, if I absolutely have to" and I never asked her for anything I couldn't jump easily myself.




> *Sue*, I just LOVE the guest room. It has a peaceful spiritual feeling. What is the story of the wood wall: so beautiful, where did the wood come from?


Just rough sawn jarrah face cuts, sold for $5 each at the local sawmill. Jarrah is a local hardwood. I loved that the bark and natural curves were still there. - Thank you, we really like the atmosphere of the house too (the completed bits ;-)). Nothing like natural materials. Of course, many ways to build like that, not just straw bale. I like most traditional building methods. It's just the modern stuff that's so soulless. :shock:


----------



## Happy Place

I'm not having great luck with the shirts. So far I got a price of 13.60. I'm guessing shipping will be about $4. We need to order at least 10. I have 6 "pre orders". I think I bit off more than I can chew.


----------



## Blue

Shoot! Happy, I could spring for 2 shirts. One L and one XL, but I can't make up the extra 3 or 4 we would need.

I really wanted this to work out.


----------



## Celeste

It is possible that a company will let us design a shirt and then let us each order our own.

Have you checked with any of these places?

https://www.rushordertees.com/t-shirts/short-sleeve/

Short Sleeve T-Shirts - Design Custom Short Sleeve Tees Online at CustomInk

Custom T-Shirt Printing - Design Your Own Shirt | Vistaprint


----------



## NickerMaker71

What if each got a big poster board and designed our own poster wishing PH good luck or whatever. Might be able to photo shop that together.....

Just a thought......not as dramatic, but could be cool!:faceshot:


----------



## corgi

Ok..so out of nowhere, there is rain in the forecast all night and most of the morning. My WP classes are scheduled for the morning.

What to do...what to do?

They have an indoor arena BUT all tacking up and preparation would be out in the rain and if it rains all night there is the danger of soft ground and stuck trailers.

I want to do this so bad but I can't stand being out in the rain and can't imagine how miserable it would be to tack up and warm up in the rain. Not to mention what it would do to my pretty outfit. LOL

Frickin rain! Forecast was clear for tomorrow up until this morning.

I guess we go ahead and do our preparation this evening and then make a decision in the morning???


----------



## tjtalon

SueC, when I think of all the beautiful old lamps I've seen at estate sales at work...there was one I would've snagged for you a month or so ago had I known: rearing wooden horses for a curved base, the lampshade 4 sections of fabric sewn with rawhide & seina-toned reproductions of photos of cowboys & their horses (cattle in the background) circa 1930's Colorado. The thing was $75 dollars, but gorgeous.

Maybe google "retro lamps"? (& hope you can come up w/something pre 1970's, of course!)


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> What if each got a big poster board and designed our own poster wishing PH good luck or whatever. Might be able to photo shop that together.....
> 
> Just a thought......not as dramatic, but could be cool!:faceshot:


I like this! I most likely wouldn't be able to do it in time, but good idea! And/or paint your faces, like for your favorite football team...


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Ok..so out of nowhere, there is rain in the forecast all night and most of the morning. My WP classes are scheduled for the morning.
> 
> What to do...what to do?
> 
> They have an indoor arena BUT all tacking up and preparation would be out in the rain and if it rains all night there is the danger of soft ground and stuck trailers.
> 
> I want to do this so bad but I can't stand being out in the rain and can't imagine how miserable it would be to tack up and warm up in the rain. Not to mention what it would do to my pretty outfit. LOL
> 
> Frickin rain! Forecast was clear for tomorrow up until this morning.
> 
> I guess we go ahead and do our preparation this evening and then make a decision in the morning???


Could you wear a rain poncho outside until you go in? Fingers crossed the forecasters are wrong (not like they're ever wrong of course:icon_rolleyes


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> SueC, when I think of all the beautiful old lamps I've seen at estate sales at work...there was one I would've snagged for you a month or so ago had I known: rearing wooden horses for a curved base, the lampshade 4 sections of fabric sewn with rawhide & seina-toned reproductions of photos of cowboys & their horses (cattle in the background) circa 1930's Colorado. The thing was $75 dollars, but gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe google "retro lamps"? (& hope you can come up w/something pre 1970's, of course!)


(the photos were reproduced from that era; the lamp itself was mid-late 1950s-ish.)


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> Ok..so out of nowhere, there is rain in the forecast all night and most of the morning. My WP classes are scheduled for the morning.
> 
> What to do...what to do?
> 
> They have an indoor arena BUT all tacking up and preparation would be out in the rain and if it rains all night there is the danger of soft ground and stuck trailers.
> 
> I want to do this so bad but I can't stand being out in the rain and can't imagine how miserable it would be to tack up and warm up in the rain. Not to mention what it would do to my pretty outfit. LOL
> 
> Frickin rain! Forecast was clear for tomorrow up until this morning.
> 
> I guess we go ahead and do our preparation this evening and then make a decision in the morning???


Dont' overthink! Just do. Move ahead like any other day and if you HAVE to back out, then back out. But for right now, its business as usual! *You Can Do This!*


----------



## tjtalon

I have a question, for future reference, that's been on my mind since yesterday w/SammieD.

To preface a bit: Janice totally tacked up Sammie (since I didn't know what he "wore" & she had to find a saddle that suited both of us). She demonstrated putting on his bridle; took a few (couple?) of minutes, as she (explained while doing) that he dislikes being bitted. She said she's seen students trying to reach his head while he's pulling it up...he just doesn't like it. For her, after a bit of a head up reach, he settled. I could see her letting him think about it, letting him accept it. Then, all was good. He doesn't mind the bit being there, just the process of getting there (btw the owner said he uses such-&-such bit, but Janice saw in no time that he didn't like it, so experimented, she said, 'till she found that he likes an eggbutt snaffle w/a dog tag bit...she showed me how it fits on him & lays nicely on his tongue. She said she found the bit he liked & needed.)

That preface aside (& have no need of a bit discussion...oops! There's no grasshoppers here...that's right!...Janice knows her stuff...), here's my question:

I asked her, at the last, before taking Sammie to his home, if he's allowed cookies. She said yes, so shoved two in my pocket. He walked very nicely into his pen, then spun around as he knew the cookies were somewhere-there (a not unexpected movement; have been to few "rodeos" but by now this wasn't my first. I reached to get his (my) halter off (as the rule is, unhaltered before cookies) & UP went his head! I knew he was excited about pending cookies, but after 2 of those UPnesses I said, loudly & firmly "Stop that!!

He did stop, if still a bit uppish-head-antsy. Got the halter off, slung it over my shoulder, & only then did he get his cookies...which he took very gently (& gratefully I think!)

I won't see Janice for awhile, so am interested in what you'all might suggest..? 

No hurry...am diving into my 2 12s & the sickening 3p-12p work thing. just wondering how else I could've handled this.


----------



## Blue

Just as you did TJ. Calm, firm and wait. I MIGHT have waited a little longer for him to lower his head to remove halter, but without being there it's hard to tell.

Lacey is extremely head shy with bridling. Nothing else. And that's what we have to do. Firm, calm and wait her out.

I agree. No treats until the "job" is done

You did good.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Just as you did TJ. Calm, firm and wait. I MIGHT have waited a little longer for him to lower his head to remove halter, but without being there it's hard to tell.
> 
> Lacey is extremely head shy with bridling. Nothing else. And that's what we have to do. Firm, calm and wait her out.
> 
> I agree. No treats until the "job" is done
> 
> You did good.


Thanks Blue...I can see in retrospect I needed to let him wait it out 'till he calmed & lowered, I didn't expect the reaction, as new to him & Janice's bridle lesson hadn't sunk in. Even with the cookies expectation, then, I next time just make him wait & settle, right? He was excited about the cookies, plus the Sammie-does-this thing. I want to correct pushiness asap...but with him, maybe even back up, even turn around...?


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Ok..so out of nowhere, there is rain in the forecast all night and most of the morning. My WP classes are scheduled for the morning.
> 
> What to do...what to do?


Welcome to the Murphy's Law of horse shows. Need rain in a drought? Just schedule a horse show.

You could go and see if you're lucky enough to get a rain break for warmups - this can happen. Or you could stay home and schedule another show down the track and hope for better weather.

Or you could buy a snorkel and tough it out. 

Can your horse swim?


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> SueC, when I think of all the beautiful old lamps I've seen at estate sales at work...there was one I would've snagged for you a month or so ago had I known: rearing wooden horses for a curved base, the lampshade 4 sections of fabric sewn with rawhide & seina-toned reproductions of photos of cowboys & their horses (cattle in the background) circa 1930's Colorado. The thing was $75 dollars, but gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe google "retro lamps"? (& hope you can come up w/something pre 1970's, of course!)


Haha, we're now "retro"!  I'll try that, although retro used to mean 70s. I guess it now includes classical stuff too.

Yeah, you can find some good things at auctions. We're keeping an eye out at our local auction house, where we also got our traditional style kitchen second-hand. We've unfortunately already bought the second-hand mart out of all available nice lamp stands! :gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, just DO IT!!! Dress in the trailer, wear a poncho, cover the saddle with a second poncho....all will be good.!!! 

TJ, I think you did the right thing!

Sue...first, I love your humor with the lamps! I literally LOL!  Went to our local Big Lots today and thought of you...no good lamp. 

Interesting thing here....Tuesday during our farrier visit, I noticed Jay 'burped' up lots of water. ( I know they can't burp,, etc.) so it was on my radar.

Tonight....more water/saliva coming out of his mouth. Lick, lick....weird. Googled it...and got a idea that it could be a obstruction...so

Decided to text the vet. Took his temp, eating, all good.....

She texted back and said this time of year there is sometimes a fungus on some clover which causes buckets of salivation, but no illness. If I removed him from the pasture I would see ti would stop.

Well....it dawned on me the only two times I noticed this excess salivation was the two days that we allowed them on the greener pasture for a bit of time. WEIRD huh! Always learning....always learning!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Massage for Jay today. Better than the last time. Not as much out of place. Glad I did do it. His one shoulder was 'out', explains why he didn't want to turn the one direction.

She wants me to give him tomorrow off, so I am going to meet my sister in the city tomorrow! :clap: It is something I have been wanting to do, but don't want to spend a good riding day there...so not being able to ride is a great excuse! 

Ordered and got my valences from Rod's Western Palace for my tack room. Is it werid that I display my ribbons and trophies in there? Can't wait to put the valences up.  I am so proud of my little tack room. I did every thing in there myself....will share photos when all complete! 

RIDE STRONG all! :gallop:


----------



## chl1234

Happy Place said:


> I'm not having great luck with the shirts. So far I got a price of 13.60. I'm guessing shipping will be about $4. We need to order at least 10. I have 6 "pre orders". I think I bit off more than I can chew.


Have you thought about making the T-shirts yourself? When my son went to the Youth Nationals with his horse, I made T-shirts for everyone with color pictures of my son and his horse on the front. T-shirts were $3-4 each, transfers were around $10 for 25 and then the cost of ink and printer. Had transfers for light and dark colored shirts--let his 'fans' choose the color of shirt and the picture for the front. For the most part, these shirts have held up well. Had a few that didn't work out quite right when I was learning the process of iron-on transfers, but still a lot less than $13 each.


----------



## NickerMaker71

chl1234, did I miss your introduction? Please do tell! Tell us about yourself!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> a design that looks like a toilet roll core on a stick!
> 
> how about a psychedelic tampon on a stainless steel stand?
> 
> ... etc


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG, I laughed so hard at this my DH came in from the other room to see what the heck I was going on about.. thank you, needed that stress release!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was about what I expected.. insanity at work. It was a Friday with the doctor who seems to attract the crazies (not her fault really, but boy does it make for a long day). Was supposed to be done at 4. Actually left about 6:30.

Got home to find the hay had fallen down while I was away.










Fingers crossed the forecast (which is for sun and windy the next 2 days) holds true so we can get the second cutting in!!


Got home and was relieved that the additional saddle bag I had ordered had arrived, so got to work trying to figure out what was going to go where:











Seems insane that I am shipping out only this:











and this:











(and a bale of hay and bag of feed) with Sultan. All the rest of what I need will be flying out with me. I cannot wait to see the look on airport security's faces when they x-ray my carry on and try to figure out what my hackamore and breastcollar are! :lol:


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> OMG, I laughed so hard at this my DH came in from the other room to see what the heck I was going on about.. thank you, needed that stress release!!


I'm glad!  This means that the frustrations of shopping for sensible items in the current historical period actually can have a positive effect as well! 

I was making these comments out loud yesterday when I was looking online for decent lamps and my husband was very amused. So I thought, why not document it for you guys? Humour is the only thing that stops me getting ulcers over modern life! :rofl:

Want to laugh some more to unwind? I've always liked the movie "Ruthless People" - so funny. I'm sure everyone here will be happy to nominate their favourite laugh-out-loud films!


----------



## chl1234

NickerMaker71 said:


> chl1234, did I miss your introduction? Please do tell! Tell us about yourself!


Ok...I grew up in Colorado in the mountains. Rode my horse everywhere. 

In college moved to California and bought a couple of Arabian mares. Dragged them or their offspring to New Mexico, then Colorado, back to New Mexico to Mississippi (a.k.a. Hurricane Katrina - Land), now in Arizona with generations 4 and 5.

I am seriously over-educated. Did research for the Navy and Air Force at different times. Now teaching science and math at a rural alternative high school. I have one son, age 14. My goal in life is to ride a horse on trails in each of the contiguous 48 states. So far have made 10...if I can get one of the mares safe for the trail will start traveling in the summers.


----------



## NickerMaker71

chl1234 said:


> Ok...I grew up in Colorado in the mountains. Rode my horse everywhere.
> 
> In college moved to California and bought a couple of Arabian mares. Dragged them or their offspring to New Mexico, then Colorado, back to New Mexico to Mississippi (a.k.a. Hurricane Katrina - Land), now in Arizona with generations 4 and 5.
> 
> I am seriously over-educated. Did research for the Navy and Air Force at different times. Now teaching science and math at a rural alternative high school. I have one son, age 14. My goal in life is to ride a horse on trails in each of the contiguous 48 states. So far have made 10...if I can get one of the mares safe for the trail will start traveling in the summers.



AWESOME!!! :welcome:

Many educators here! Thanks for sharing! If you come my way...I'll ride with you and make it state #11!


----------



## Eole

Sue: :rofl: thanks for a good laugh with your lamp shopping commentary.
As for Rafale's breeding, no Crabbet. He's half egyptian and looks a lot like his sire. Mare was polish I think.

Speaking of commentary, we are missing MR's camping stories. Hope all is fine in Maryland.

Corgi: RIDE STRONG!

PH, I can't imagine planning such a big ride on short notice, so much to think and plan. What saddle are you using? This is so exciting.

CHL1234: Welcome! Another arabian and trail lover, you'll fit right in! 

I'm off this week end and Alizé is suddenly stiff on her left hind as well. :sad: Nothing obvious, just stiff, not sure what's up. Buttercup's hind is almost back to normal, but I'm giving her an extra day off to be safe. So... no riding tomorrow. Oh well, I'll take the mountain bike and finish exploring/clearing a new long loop.


----------



## corgi

Well, three hours of show prep this evening. Wow...that is a lot of work! This may very well be a one time thing!!

Cleaned all the tack. Got the trailer ready and all packed. 
Filled two hay bags.
Filled the travelling water container.
Trimmed Blue's tail...just evened it up. Looks great! Trimmed his fetlocks. Gave him a good bath. Washed and conditioned his mane and tail. 

Kept him im the grass arena until he dried and then sprayed him with Show Sheen. Don't know why..it is supposed to rain tonight. He will be a muddy mess in the morning. LOL. A stall wasn't an option. He is an outdoors type of guy!

We are waking ip at 5:00am and checking the weather. If it is going to just be occasional showers...we are going. If it is a constant rain, all of our hard work tonight we have been for nothing and we will try the next show which is in September, I think. They have two more..imthink it is September and October.

Please sing a "rain stay away" song for me please!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, I can't imagine planning such a big ride on short notice, so much to think and plan. What saddle are you using?


Both boys go in Rubicons by the Arabian Saddle Company.

The planning is making me somewhat crazy.. I am generally not a good seat-of-your-pants person. So I guess this is a learning experience in many ways! 

Sorry to hear about Alize.. hope its just something minor and is gone tomorrow. Frustrating to have nice weather and be stuck on the ground!


*chl1234*: welcome! always room for more crazy ayrab people. :loveshower:


----------



## Topper

Corgi , have a great time !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Corgi, how far from you is the site of the show?


----------



## chl1234

NickerMaker17, Eole, ph13, and others,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


chl1234


----------



## chl1234

For those of you who trail ride/endurance ride--have you ever used the 'hydration hay'? I thought that it sounds like a good way to carry forage for horses when on longer trail rides (all day or overnight) when you might not be at the trailer when it's time to feed but have no idea if you could carry enough to make it worth while.


----------



## corgi

I could just cry.

It is pouring rain. I mean buckets. I am here sitting on the couch and the rain is so loud.

Both the weather channel and accuweather shows heavy rain and storms all morning and into the afternoon. The futurecast shows heavy storms (red and purple on the radar) popping up around 9:00am...the time of my first class.

At this point, even catching Blue and loading him in the trailer just doesn't make sense.

The show is about an hour from the farm and we are 20 minutes from the farm.

When hubby said if he was planning to go fishing and saw the current radar, he wouldn't go...it helped make my decision. He would fish in almost any weather.

And to be honest, I am guessing they will end up canceling.

I am sooooooo disappointed. The next show is in September. I guess that means we will have more time to practice but darn it...just darn it.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm sorry, Ladona...maybe it'll make the September show even better, like you said, more time to practice. Bummer 'tho...

Welcome chl1234! An Arabian club is being formed here for sure.

Wow, Phantom, you must be spinning like a top!

Where's MR?


----------



## AnitaAnne

:welcome: CHL1234!! 

Come ride with me and you will have 12 states!! 

I had a goal once to ride a stallion of every breed...haven't reached that goal, but maybe sometime...

We need pictures of your Arabian family! How cool that you have had 4 or 5 generations of your original horses!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: so sorry about the rain. Total bummer. A schooling show will likely be cancelled for that, but didn't you say it was indoor? It might still be happening. 

Do you have a number you can call? Might be just a delay. Usually only cancel for lightning/thunder around here. 

I personally usually skip shows if it is raining, not worth the hassle. 

*Sue*: your lamp commentary had me :rofl:, I will never be able to look at a lamp in the same way. What is with that last one? No words...

Have you ever considered a ceiling fan??

*TJ*: Wonderful Horse Thursday!!! :loveshower:

You looked great on Sammy (?) and did exactly the right thing with the halter at the end. You are full of horse sense!! 

Have you noticed how much more you are doing on your own? Plus Janice is trusting you to be able to do these things on your own too. Ride 'em Cowgirl!!:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: So happy to hear your job is safe and sound. That's a big worry gone. 

Somehow, seeing the saddle all packed and ready to go makes it feel more real. 

Safe journey to Sultan and pals. :faceshot:

*HP*: You can increase my order to two shirts, same as Blue. 

I didn't check those websites Celeste posted, but it might be a good idea, and easier for you too.. 

Or just photoshop heads above the shirt you designed


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks everyone for all the great advice on driving in the snow. I wish I could get a newer car, and I love the idea of the AWD Subaru, but just don't want that financial burden right now, especially since I just refinanced my home. 

I guess I'll kept working on getting the Cruiser as snow ready as I can, and hope for the best. 

*disclaimer* the post above was written by a female with a long history of thinking logically, then acting impulsively. Any and all plans are subject to change without notice. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

chl1234 said:


> For those of you who trail ride/endurance ride--have you ever used the 'hydration hay'? I thought that it sounds like a good way to carry forage for horses when on longer trail rides (all day or overnight) when you might not be at the trailer when it's time to feed but have no idea if you could carry enough to make it worth while.


I rode with a lady who used it, and she gave me some cause my boy doesn't like to drink when away from home. (even when I bring my own water. :icon_rolleyes She said it was a great way to get a least a little water into him.  

Now that you mention it, and it was a conversation with the massage therapist yesterday (his lack of drinking away from home) I think I will buy some and just keep in the trailer....just in case.

Also, looking forward to your conversaytions....you have quite a unique backgrounmd! 

Corgi, SO sorry you had to cancel.  At least this will give you a wee bit more time to practice and get that trot down to a nice little pleasure jog! :riding: Why not take today to go to that FABULOUS tack store you recommended to me! Nothing better than retail therrapy! LOL

PH, sorry to sound ignorant....but I really have zero knowledge of endurance riding except what I have seen from you. (QH person here, pure western chick:wink Is this Tevis the 'Olympics' of the endurance world?

Sun is out, to be in the 80s today. Looking forward to a day with my sis (and possibly brother). Now....what to wear....what to wear....I've just spent the entire month of June in barn/riding clothes.....:rofl:

Eole, have fun making trails! I love doing that! Havent' done that all summer....hmmmm, I need to do that! 

Hay....our situation is the opposite Koolio. It's rained every other day for the last month. Farmers can't get the 1st cutting off the fields. :x It's not pretty around here.....worried.

OK, have a great day all! Hope the sun is shining in your neck of the woods!!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

chl1234 said:


> For those of you who trail ride/endurance ride--have you ever used the 'hydration hay'? I thought that it sounds like a good way to carry forage for horses when on longer trail rides (all day or overnight) when you might not be at the trailer when it's time to feed but have no idea if you could carry enough to make it worth while.


Have never tried this, but wondered about it. Saw some at TSC. The bale was really heavy, and expensive. Finding/carrying water to hydrate the hay sounds like it would be more difficult than just carrying hay.


----------



## corgi

They have an indoor but all the tacking up and warming up is outside. Blue needs to be lunged before I get on him, especially if it is strange place.

The BO texted me and said the paddocks are under water so Blue is in mud up to his knees. 

If I was a seasoned show person and if Blue had been to a show before, I woukd have gone. As it stands, the rain is still pouring here, at the barn, and at the show grounds and the first class begins at 9. They are asking people to only park on the driveway and lots of people are posting on facebook that it just isnt worth the hassle.

I am still really sad.


----------



## Happy Place

I did check out quite a few sites. Most let people order individually but ship to one person. They also cost $16-17. Then you pay to have them shipped to me, then pay me to ship to you. Just not working on this short notice. I will however be happy to figure out how to photoshop each of your headshots onto the shirt I designed! That could be fun. I've never done it before but hey, it could work!

Corgi, sorry about your show. Showing in the rain is no fun at all. Our shows never cancelled. Classes would postpone for lightning but I can remember slogging through a hunter course, soaked to the bone in very expensive hunt coat and britches LOL. One season, it rained EVERY show, and we showed most weekends! The weekdays would be perfect. So frustrating.

Sue- I hate lamp shopping. They all seem to look ridiculous! My lvingroom is really quite dark becuase I can't find lamps that I like. I may give up and install a ceiling fan with lights. That would probably help with dispersing the heat in the winter too. Love our wood stove!

I went to a taste fest in a nearby town last night. All the restaurants sold small plates for $3.00 or less! We tried sushi, shortrib sliders, eggrolls and shaved ice! Then would up on the patio of a martini bar. Had my first chocolate martini. OH MY GOODNESS! This one had godiva milk and dark chocolate, ice cream, vanilla vodka and Kuala. After that we walked a bit and found a restaurant to eat some more LOL. Just some brushetta to soak up the alcohol and spend some time before we got on the road LOL. It was a good time for sure. Im about to head for the gym and then see what today holds.


----------



## Eole

I'm not familiar with hydration hay. There is grazing and water everywhere I go, so I don't worry about that. I have regular hay back at the trailer. To increase water intake on my camel-mare, I add electrolytes on hot days and wet mashes including soaked beet pulp.
CHL1234: 5 generations? It would be cool to share pictures if you can!

Corgi, sorry you can't ride. Can't control weather...



> *disclaimer* the post above was written by a female with a long history of thinking logically, then acting impulsively. Any and all plans are subject to change without notice


 :rofl: That could apply to me, I won't let DH read this. I'm SO logical! :rofl: 
Didn't you mention bringing a saddle while horse shopping to make sure it fitted. It didn't, you got the horse anyway? Good thing you are impulsive, otherwise Chivas wouldn't be in your life. 

Buttercup still swollen. Would you ride a horse with a puffy pastern who isn't lame at all?
Alizé seems totally fine, but DH decided to trim everyone before the heat hits us. So I'm going to check if the bike is all good to go.

Everyone : have a nice week end!:wave:


----------



## Blue

I wanted to double like Happy's post about the chocolate martini! O my! Sounds addicting.

Read everyone this morning, but have to work early so no time to post. Thinking of you all!

Have a great day!:wave:


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> Buttercup still swollen. Would you ride a horse with a puffy pastern who isn't lame at all?


I would not ride her hard or far, but a little bit of exercise could work the swelling out. A nice slow ride might be ok. :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Have you noticed how much more you are doing on your own? Plus Janice is trusting you to be able to do these things on your own too. Ride 'em Cowgirl!!:cowboy:


Quick pop in at work (because by the time I read posts again it'll be tomorrow & there will be 6 pages:rofl:Thanks AA! I guess that's true, but it's been so subtle that I really haven't noticed...but, that's true..YaY!

Later all, then, this time for real. Ladona, that's crummy about your rained-out day...there WILL be another show, 'tho:wink:

What's causing the puffy pastern on Alize (?)? I missed that somehow, had seen the puffy post but not why...

Onward & upward, everyone...:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, it's Buttercup, sorry Eole. She did get a spider bite?


----------



## Koolio

Chl1234 - Welcome! I am also a HS science teacher, but currently seconded to the ministry to write curriculum. What part of AZ are you in? I used to live in Cottonwood and my family all lives in Tucson.

Corgi - I am sorry to hear about your show. I know how disappointing it is. I am supposed to be riding in a show in an hour that I had been looking forward to for months, but am here in my p.j.'s posting on HF. My sister arrived Friday morning from AZ, so no sleep waiting for her. DH is away with the truck for a boys MC weekend, so no truck. Sister offered her truck as they sleep in till noon, but we had BIG thunder and lightening storms last night, so night 2 of no sleep. I got up this morning thinking I might go anyways but the heat and the wind are back bringing thick smoke from the forest fires burning in Saskatchewan. It stung my eyes to let the dogs out this morning so I decided probably not the best day to have Koolio out working at a show. My asthmatic lungs are not working so well with the smoke either...It is also supposed to get up to 35 here (95F) again today and I am worried he will overheat. So, I share in your disappointment and sadness, but for opposite reasons. Too bad we couldn't divide up and share your rain and our heat so it is nice in both places...

Eole - I would do a light, careful ride with a bit of puffiness so long that there is no heat or lameness. It could be just a bit of "stocking up" that some light exercise might alleviate.

TJ - so happy your horse Thursday was a good day! You did great!!

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

Yesterday was an exciting day. My cousin called and her dog had 7 beautiful puppies! This was a planned litter and all seem to be healthy and happy. Mom and dad are both purebred ?some kind of bird dogs?. It was awesome to start the day hearing the mewling of new pups.

Cooler but windy here yesterday with smoke blowing in from the forest fires up north. The fire situation can get very grave in the north and this year's hot dry weather is making it really challenging. We desperately need rain, all over BC, Alberta and Saskatchewan. If you can, send some of your wet our way. We are happy to take it.

With the heat, we have few mosquitoes (yay), but instead have a wasp problem. Both dogs got stung again yesterday (small stings this time so no rushing to the vet). The other day DS found a wasp nest under the deck, which DH blasted with his pellet gun.  Last night, upon close inspection, I found another large nest less than 10 feet away from the first. DH is away... So, my BIL and I set up the pressure washer full of soap and blasted them again. Soap is supposed to drown the wasps and washer destroyed the nest. We had big wind last night, with lots of smoke this morning, so I am hoping any survivors have moved along now. I need to find some way to prevent more from setting up house under the deck again though. Does anyone have any tricks or ideas? I made two wasp traps out of pop bottles, but don't want to use any chemicals as the dogs are in the yard.

Not much horse time or news other than trying to stretch out the grass and find more hay. As I said before, I opted out of today's show for a variety of reasons. Hopefully I will get some quality time in with my sister when she wakes up. Her sleep schedule is opposite to mine. I am up around 6 am and to bed by about 10-11 pm. She sleeps until non and stays up until 2-3 am. Frustrating.... But I'm glad she is here. I don't see her often...

Oh, and chololate Martina's are... :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> :rofl: That could apply to me, I won't let DH read this. I'm SO logical! :rofl:
> Didn't you mention bringing a saddle while horse shopping to make sure it fitted. It didn't, you got the horse anyway? Good thing you are impulsive, otherwise Chivas wouldn't be in your life.
> 
> Buttercup still swollen. Would you ride a horse with a puffy pastern who isn't lame at all?
> Alizé seems totally fine, but DH decided to trim everyone before the heat hits us. So I'm going to check if the bike is all good to go.
> 
> Everyone : have a nice week end!:wave:


Yeah, bought Chivas even though I KNEW two saddles would not fit him, cause I had tried them on. I also knew that I didn't have a saddle at home that might fit him. I also knew that gaited horses with his type of build in the back are really hard to find a saddle to fit. 

Did I mention that I saw him on line and decided to drive 9 hours up to Kentucky to see him? When I was out of work? No job, no money? Used a credit card check as partial payment. :icon_rolleyes:

I am at my most impulsive when the subect is horses. sigh

Is it just one pastern? Could it be a bug bite? With all the bites the dogs are getting, it seems logical that Buttercup could have a bite too. 

Stocking up is usually both back legs, and does improve with exercise. 

You might want to lunge her and see if she seems better. 

I found a picture of my Tasha when she got a wasp bite. Her eye was closed up too, rushed her to the closest open vet (it was a Saturday, mine wasn't open) where she got Benadryl and a steroid shot. 

Brought her home and put this on to help with pain/swelling.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> !
> 
> I went to a taste fest in a nearby town last night. All the restaurants sold small plates for $3.00 or less! We tried sushi, shortrib sliders, eggrolls and shaved ice! Then would up on the patio of a martini bar. Had my first chocolate martini. OH MY GOODNESS! This one had godiva milk and dark chocolate, ice cream, vanilla vodka and Kuala. After that we walked a bit and found a restaurant to eat some more LOL. Just some brushetta to soak up the alcohol and spend some time before we got on the road LOL. It was a good time for sure. Im about to head for the gym and then see what today holds.


Sounds fun and fabulous! Never had a chocolate martini, but your description is YUM. 

Might not want to tell them at the gym that you had a mini feast last night! 

I admire your ability to stick with going to the gym!!



Koolio said:


> Yesterday was an exciting day. My cousin called and her dog had 7 beautiful puppies! This was a planned litter and all seem to be healthy and happy. Mom and dad are both purebred ?some kind of bird dogs?. It was awesome to start the day hearing the mewling of new pups.
> 
> Cooler but windy here yesterday with smoke blowing in from the forest fires up north. The fire situation can get very grave in the north and this year's hot dry weather is making it really challenging. We desperately need rain, all over BC, Alberta and Saskatchewan. If you can, send some of your wet our way. We are happy to take it.
> 
> With the heat, we have few mosquitoes (yay), but instead have a wasp problem. Both dogs got stung again yesterday (small stings this time so no rushing to the vet). The other day DS found a wasp nest under the deck, which DH blasted with his pellet gun. Last night, upon close inspection, I found another large nest less than 10 feet away from the first. DH is away... So, my BIL and I set up the pressure washer full of soap and blasted them again. Soap is supposed to drown the wasps and washer destroyed the nest. We had big wind last night, with lots of smoke this morning, so I am hoping any survivors have moved along now. I need to find some way to prevent more from setting up house under the deck again though. Does anyone have any tricks or ideas? I made two wasp traps out of pop bottles, but don't want to use any chemicals as the dogs are in the yard.
> 
> Not much horse time or news other than trying to stretch out the grass and find more hay. As I said before, I opted out of today's show for a variety of reasons. Hopefully I will get some quality time in with my sister when she wakes up. Her sleep schedule is opposite to mine. I am up around 6 am and to bed by about 10-11 pm. She sleeps until non and stays up until 2-3 am. Frustrating.... But I'm glad she is here. I don't see her often...
> 
> Oh, and chololate Martina's are... :loveshower:


Puppies!! We need pictures!! 

I was due to get hay today, but a storm yesterday interferred. He is going to try to bale more Wen, going to pray all the rain heads your way until then!! 

Forest fires are bad, especially when you have livestock and pets to worry about relocating. 

Rain dance
:dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::smileynotebook:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I was in a real funk this morning. I was so disappointed. Hubby took me to our historic downtown area and we had lunch and went into some antique stores. Saw a lot of lamps that I am sure Sue could add some hilarious commentary about!

Welcome Chi1234! Sorry I ddint give you a proper welcome. I was in "very first horse show prep and then disappointment" mode. LOL

Eole- if her swelling isnt warm to the touch, I would probably ride.

Koolio- sorry you missed a show too! Also sorry about the wildfires. My parents and their home survived a horrible wildfire in Flager County, FL a few months after they moved there. I was visiting at the time and we were evacuated. I can remember the smell and thr sting of the smoke.

HP- can't wait to hear about your lesson next week!

AA- I will be waiting for the post about the impulsive new car! LOL

i apologize to all pf you in advance. The next show is not until September 19 so you have to put up with my preparation posts for 2 more months!!

My goal is to get him neck reined by then and maybe I can finally get him to square up for Showmanship by then as well. I also have 2 friends that are planning to attend the September show who have been very supportive so maybe it will be a better situation all around.

Bu the way...I would almost swear the unsupportive people at my barn read my rant about them on here.

The one that told me "Good Luck with that" clarified on Thursday night that she used to show WP and hated it and was glad she doesnt do it anymore but she sincerely wished me and Blue good luck.

The one who told me not to let anyone know what barn we were from when she found out we werent removing his whiskers told me Thursday night that she has decided she will not remove her horse's whicksers the next time she shows because she didn't realize they were scensory organs.

Hmmmmmmm........

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## chl1234

Koolio said:


> Soap is supposed to drown the wasps and washer destroyed the nest. We had big wind last night, with lots of smoke this morning, so I am hoping any survivors have moved along now. I need to find some way to prevent more from setting up house under the deck again though. Does anyone have any tricks or ideas? I made two wasp traps out of pop bottles, but don't want to use any chemicals as the dogs are in the yard.


Don't know if it really works, but a bunch of people in S. Mississippi and SE Louisiana told me that if you paint the ceiling of your porch and any overhangs a light sky blue the wasps won't build their nests there because they think it is sky. Now this could be the wasp equivalent to a snipe hunt, so only try it if you don't mind having a blue ceiling and possibly wasps too...and maybe it only works with the paper wasps in the deep south.

I live in SE Arizona, about 2 hours north east of Tucson. 

Neat to find another science teacher. I'm writing curriculum too, but not getting paid for it--when I started this job it was supposed to be really easy because everything was computer-based. I was supposed to be a 'learning facilitator'. Then I was asked to evaluate the on-line lessons against state standards...then when I showed that they didn't come close to meeting standards was asked how I was going to fix it....


----------



## chl1234

Thanks for the welcome Corgi...

your screen name has me curious...do you have Welsh Corgis? Asking because we have a Welsh Corgi / Chihuahua mix.


----------



## corgi

chl1234 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Corgi...
> 
> your screen name has me curious...do you have Welsh Corgis? Asking because we have a Welsh Corgi / Chihuahua mix.


Yes! We have a Pembroke named Wyatt. He is 10 years old. Best dog in the world.

Add me to the list of educators! I taught middle school for 15 years and then got my administration and supervision certification and have been working as a central office supervisor for the past 9 years. I currently supervise Advanced Programs and Fine Arts for a public school system that has 19 schools.


----------



## Blue

On the subject of puffy pasterns. Lacey's right back pastern has been a little puffy as long as anyone can remember. Doesn't seem to bother her and a ride seems to help the circulation. I'm going to have a chiro look at her soon for a miriad of things that I have questions about so I'll bring it up then.

Not sure I'd be a big fan of a light blue ceiling on my porch, but it makes sense. When you think about it, they usually build their nests in neutral colored areas. Hmmmm… I just shoot 'em with that long spraying wasp and hornet stuff after dark. (actually I tell husband to) 

*Corgi*, I've often wondered if someone I know may be a member here as well. But it honestly sounds as if they realized what they said and how it sounded after the fact. Good of them to come to you with it though. And Wyatt is adorable!
Husband and his crew found a stray corgi on one of his job sites. When he told me about it I almost yelled at him for walking away from it! He realized his mistake and called one of his guys to go catch it. He was easy to catch cuz everybody had been feeding and watering him for several days. That guy took it home figuring we'd come get it on Monday, but he has a wife and two children sooooo……. They still have that little critter. I've heard they're really nice dogs to have. Maybe someday.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> i apologize to all pf you in advance. The next show is not until September 19 so you have to put up with my preparation posts for 2 more months!!


I certainly hope so!!


----------



## tjtalon

chl1234 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Corgi...
> 
> your screen name has me curious...do you have Welsh Corgis? Asking because we have a Welsh Corgi / Chihuahua mix.


We're all thinkin' it so I'll be the first to say it: picture please! I gotta see the cuteness of that mix! And horse pictures... It's a rule:rofl:


----------



## corgi

Yes, we need pics chi1234!

Blue, they are really great little dogs but oh my...they shed. 24 hours a day and 365 days a year. When we were first married, we had a Siberian Husky and didn't think any dog could shed more...well, we found one. LOL
We have just accepted the fact that he is worth the hair and having to have a sticky roller by the front door to remove the hair from our clothes before we leave the house and I love my Dyson vacuum.

I went out to the farm tonight at 6:30pm and helped the BO with the evening turnout, mucking stalls, and refilling the feed buckets for tomorrow morning. We got done around 8:00pm so we grabbed our mares, hopped on bareback and rode around the arena, just at a walk, and talked until dark. I had pulled Blue out and he was grazing nearby. The neighbor was setting off fireworks and Isabella and Missy didn't even flinch. Blue would look up at us to see if he should be concerned and then went back to grazing.
It was dark when we hopped off and I put both horses away in the dark. Isabella was walking very smoothly when I took her out to her field. I think I just need to ride her at a walk 2 or 3 days a week to get her stifle moving again.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I thought of you & Wyatt today, when I saw the man w/his corgi I had sent you a pic of elsewhere. He was carrying his boy, who must've gotten tired in the heat today. So cute! Chubby old guy & his chubby old corgi (now that I know..I thought "his shirt is gonna be COVERED in hair!".


----------



## corgi

No doubt he was covered with hair!

Corgis can get fat very easily and because of their short legs and long backs, the extra weight is really bad for them. We have had to put Wyatt on a diet several times. Luckily, the weight comes off him pretty easily. Of course, we get the looks that say "whaddya trying to do here? Starve me? I can not live under these conditions!"
He has the most expressive face!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, they may shed a lot, but it can't possibly be any more than a German Shepherd. And a Corgi is smaller… ergo… less hair.:big grin: I even have lint rollers on our night stand in case I have to go over our comforter before we go to bed. And I have a Dyson too! I forget which one, but its awesome.

And I'm sorry your show got cancelled. Just gives you more time to prepare right?

*chl*, It really is a requirement to post pictures!


----------



## chl1234

Ok...here is pic of the the dog. Her name is Day Z.

Horse pics are in an album in my profile. I am riding Cactus Sunrise, my son's horse in the cover photo. Gray mare is Sandia Storm, dam of the bay mare, Cisco Rosa (named after two of the world's most beautiful bays -- San Francisco Bay and Praia do Rosa bay)


----------



## Blue

That is one of the cutest dog pictures I've seen! adorable.


----------



## corgi

chl1234 said:


> Ok...here is pic of the the dog. Her name is Day Z.
> 
> Horse pics are in an album in my profile. I am riding Cactus Sunrise, my son's horse in the cover photo. Gray mare is Sandia Storm, dam of the bay mare, Cisco Rosa (named after two of the world's most beautiful bays -- San Francisco Bay and Praia do Rosa bay)


Totally adorable!! And I love her name.:loveshower:


----------



## Blue

finally got someone to take a picture of my Ride Strong shirt. This is me on Lacey and my son riding Dutch. We had a really good ride that day. It didn't get hot until about 10am!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Great picture Blue!! Love the color of that RS shirt on you! Nice and bright Dutch is handsome, is he your horse too or belong to your son? 

How is it I missed out on these RS shirts? Must have missed the posting when they were offered...

CHL1234 that little dog is adorable!! 

Corgi: How nice to hear the ladies at the barn clarified their negative comments about the show! Good to hear Isabella is doing well. Have been reading up on stifle problems, and controlled exercise seems to be key to strengthening the area. 

Looking forward to hearing about Blue's training for the next show. These things have a way of working out for the best. 

No Subaru for me yet, although I do confess to spending some time studying them. 

I have to admit I want to like the Subaru Outback, but I just can't like the wagon appearance. Spent my whole childhood looking out the window in the back of a stationwagon, and just don't want one. 

So was thinking of the Forester model, and was planning on making a little trip to Birmingham for some test drives. But, laid down for a few minutes, and wound up sleeping until 7 pm! Holy Cra'p. Missed my ride on Chivas, and he was such a brat yesterday, really needed to work him. 

Decided to take the truck for a spin, and something is clearly very wrong with it. No acceleration, and stunk like burnt fuel after i brought it home. 

Going to clean it up good tomorrow and take it into the dealer's Monday. Hope I don't need a new truck/ :sad:

I suspect there is transmission issues, hopefully not expensive.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*: your lamp commentary had me :rofl:, I will never be able to look at a lamp in the same way. What is with that last one? No words...
> 
> Have you ever considered a ceiling fan??


Glad to be of service.  Have we considered a ceiling fan? You have me a little "confusled" here. :confused_color: We have a ceiling fan in the living area. But do you mean ceiling fans with lights in, in the bedrooms? There we have rice paper lamps, which we really like - no problems with lampshades there. But if you mean for our bedside table lamps problem, I'm trying to imagine upside-down ceiling fans with lights in mounted on the bedside tables, or such ceiling fans with lights suspended low above the bedside tables, with the fan function disabled so as not to create a health hazard, and all I'm getting is helipad vibes! ;-)

On other topics, I continue to be amused by your posts about tack, logic, spur-of-the-moment, etc etc. Good fun!  Nothing like being able to laugh at ourselves. I forgot who said, "If you can laugh at yourself then you'll never be short of anything to laugh about!"


----------



## SueC

General comment on a few methods for handling the horses-not-drinking-away-from-home-thing - which do not involve gimicky expensive items like "hydration hay" where I agree with some others that it's just a marginal "solution" - when you could be addressing the actual problem instead. I used to show/do gymkhanas/endurance, and of course my family race horses, so we've had to find solutions to that for three decades, plus we've seen what other people do, and the methods we like best are:



Taking drinking water from home. Often it's just the "strange" water tastes that put horses off. It's like switching from Russian Caravan Tea to Earl Gray, if you habitually like and drink one of them. Horses have a very acute sense of taste and can taste more differences in water than we can. So taking their familiar water is often helpful.


The electolytes trick one of our endurance riders mentioned is also common in racing.


Some people we know add a little molassis to the water at home, then do the same to water away. It conceals some of the differences in taste. Also, some horses just really like the taste of molasses in water.


My Arabian mare was too distracted to drink properly early in her travelling career. But, she'd learnt to drink straight from the hose at home after endurance training, and she would also drink from a hose away from home. Once the water is in the mouth, they're not likely to spit it out if they are actually thirsty. Just use a low setting and encourage, don't force - otherwise you may end up with aspiration pneumonia, which is very dangerous. (People who enjoy forcing their horses to do stuff because they feel horses should just obey are the most likely people to be giving their horses aspiration pneumonia with a hose. :evil


Get your horses drinking from buckets at home after training and then do the same when away, using familiar buckets they are used to drinking from. Actively offer the water by holding the bucket up to them, and do it at regular intervals - rather than expecting them to just help themselves. (A bit like offering vegetables to children.)


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> With the heat, we have few mosquitoes (yay), but instead have a wasp problem. Both dogs got stung again yesterday (small stings this time so no rushing to the vet). The other day DS found a wasp nest under the deck, which DH blasted with his pellet gun. Last night, upon close inspection, I found another large nest less than 10 feet away from the first. DH is away... So, my BIL and I set up the pressure washer full of soap and blasted them again. Soap is supposed to drown the wasps and washer destroyed the nest. We had big wind last night, with lots of smoke this morning, so I am hoping any survivors have moved along now. I need to find some way to prevent more from setting up house under the deck again though. Does anyone have any tricks or ideas? I made two wasp traps out of pop bottles, but don't want to use any chemicals as the dogs are in the yard.


Citronella, eucalyptus oil, etc can be sprayed on the nests. It's not good for the wasps, but your dogs shouldn't be affected - I've never seen dogs actually be attracted to either - and they're both natural substances, rather than synthetic pesticides.

Oh, and I haven't had much horse time either. Had nearly two weeks where I was battling my cold and could not muster the energy. Feeling better and hoping to get into it again tomorrow. Sunsmart is giving me significant looks again, missing working together, as am I.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

BLUE, that shirt looks FABULOUS on you! It gave me a great smile this morning! Thanks for sharing!:loveshower:

AA, I still have a few of those shirts left. Let me know your size, I may have one if you would like it! 

Sue, I have heard of or have tried a few of those 'watering' techniuqes with Jay. I haven't really been concerned with his lack of drinking, the massage therapist was when I mentioned his lack of drinking during long rides. He has always been like that, and I always considered him my 'camel'. He came from a dry/hot region, figured he learned how to live without for the day. He hasn't ever been dehydrated, as I keep tabs on that. He will eventually drink, usually at the end of the day after all the hubbub is over and he is relaxed. :wink: 

I take our water, bought a 10 gallon thing, and offer throughout the day, like you said. Sometimes he drinks from streams, if he's relaxed. LOL

Corgi, glad to see you got to end your day horseback. :cowboy: I worry about people 'finding me'. That is why I took down all my pics, and keep my location somewhat quiet. I tell too many stories. 

Had a fantastic day in the city with my siblings. We went to a portion of the city where there are open air markets. We shopped and shopped, ate and ate some more. LOL Brought home lots of fresh foods. Dinner will be good tonight!!

Funny we had just been talking hay. My nephew just rang me and told me someone backed out on their hay deal. He has 50 bale sitting in his barn....SOLD! He has more on the field, I may take some of that too! I am getting very worried about hay, so I am stock piling what I can get now. My guy hasn't cut 1st cutting yet. It's going to be stalky I think.....and expensive if it deosnt' stop raining.

chl1234, that is the cutest dog ever!!

Have a great day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, YaY on the hay find! I worry about you'll & the hay situations w/the weather doing just weird extremes.

Chl, that's one cute little dog!!

Gotta go, on to the work day................


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Glad to be of service.  Have we considered a ceiling fan? You have me a little "confusled" here. :confused_color: We have a ceiling fan in the living area. But do you mean ceiling fans with lights in, in the bedrooms? There we have rice paper lamps, which we really like - no problems with lampshades there. But if you mean for our bedside table lamps problem, I'm trying to imagine upside-down ceiling fans with lights in mounted on the bedside tables, or such ceiling fans with lights suspended low above the bedside tables, with the fan function disabled so as not to create a health hazard, and all I'm getting is helipad vibes! ;-)
> 
> On other topics, I continue to be amused by your posts about tack, logic, spur-of-the-moment, etc etc. Good fun!  Nothing like being able to laugh at ourselves. I forgot who said, "If you can laugh at yourself then you'll never be short of anything to laugh about!"


Helipad table lamps :rofl::rofl: Sue you are killin' me! Did not realize some of those tall structures you posted were intended for bedside lamps...or maybe they just looked tall?

How about a bedside candle? That's about as antique as you can get 

So glad to hear you are over the two week cold (little long for just a cold btw). 

Loved your new pictures, and the feature wall of that rough cut wood is just fabulous. Are you going into the Bed & Breakfast business? I would think a B&B in a strawbale house on a working farm would be very popular.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker: would love a shirt! Will PM you. Computer was wonky again, had to reboot. 

Chivas is one of those difficult to water horses too. Every day I come out to find him dripping with sweat. During the big fireworks nights, I put them up in the stalls overnight, and he didn't drink at all. 

Dreamer is the best one to drink most anytime, anywhere. Sassy is pretty good about it too, but never have had her out on the trails, so don't know how she is with running water. 

Chivas has been even keeping the other horses from drinking too. I come out and stand next to them and they drink, and drink and drink, especially Dreamer. 

My other herd boss Baby used to do that too, I wonder why? Chivas will often let Sassy drink, but not Dreamer. 

Little Shiitake!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tasha just had a bad seizure. She has had a few over the last few weeks. I would up her meds on those days by 1/2 pill, and seemed to work. 

However, she has started falling everyday, and just been unsteady in general. Increasing incontinence too. 

I think its time.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I'm so sorry it's time, but I tend to agree. This can't be making it easy on her at all. Big hug.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone, I've been reading but not commenting much. Not much happening here other than work.
AA, sorry to hear that.
Chl, welcome, cute dog
Actually all the dogs are cute! 
Sue, with the lamp dilemma, have you considered getting some old hurricane lanterns and getting an electrician to convert them to electric? Might fit your theme better than trying to buy something...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I'm so sorry it's time, but I tend to agree. This can't be making it easy on her at all. Big hug.


You are right. I think the medication was just to buy us some time, and it has. She woke up for a short time, wobbled around a bit, fell twice. I got her to drink a little water and then she went outside where she wobbled around some more before peeing. 

Since she came back in, has been sleeping flat on the floor. I haven't tried to wake her, but none of this is normal post seizure behavior for her. 

It is my male, Beau, that I have been trying to force myself to take action. But he is still totally alert, just has bad days where it is hard for him to walk, and good days like today when he is able to go up and down the stairs on his own. He is tired all the time and doesn't do much except eat, drink and sleep. Still follows me into my room though, even if he doesn't always come right away. Just like the old man he is. 

I guess it is time for a double ceremony, but it is really hard to do. :sad:


----------



## Eole

*Corgi*, about Wyatt: :loveshower: You can flood us with pictures of this dog anytime. Just the look and expression is enough to make anyone smile. Didn't know they shed so much. My scottie is also a clown... that doesn't shed. I call him my anti-depressor as he will make me laugh every day.

*CHL1234*: that's the cutest mix I've seen, what a cute dog.
Beautiful horses too. The one you are riding looks stunning. I love Rosa, I'm partial to bay horses. 

*Blue*: great pictures of you and DS on horseback. Do you get to ride together often? Fine looking young man! 

*AA*, I'm so sorry about Tasha. You've done so much for her, not an easy decision. Thinking of you. :hug:

This morning, I rode Buttercup on the road (dirt, quiet). Met some cars, joggers, yelling kids, bicycle. She gets tense and jigs a bit, but stays in control. About the swelling, I finally figured it out: not an injury, but an infection, scratches! What is everyone's best recipe for it? I clean it with chlorexidine and spray some Tea-Clenz.

Yesterday, I did some trail exploration on (and off) mountain bike. Hot and humid. 
Pic of the marsh: that is where the trail goes on maps: you can see the opening on the other side.:think:
Good thing I went exploring before riding, I found an old ATV track through a gorgeous forest that bypasses the marsh. Perfect!!! Now I have another 20-30km loop, depending if I ride or trailer to trail head.

I'm sharing a bit of this northern wilderness with you. I followed fresh moose tracks for a while. You can get lost easily in this area, go for hours without seing human activity. I love it too much, am I anti-social or what. :wink:


----------



## chl1234

All, I think that Day Z is pretty cute too. I don't care much for dogs--more of a cat person, but she is about as close to a cat as a dog can be. I got her for my son because he was bedridden with migraine for WEEKS at a time over a period of months and needed a reason to try to get well...turned out to be good because about the time we got the meds adjusted and he started to feel better, I broke my ankle and spent a month with my foot elevated above my heart...the dog kept me sane.

Enole, the trail looks beautiful. Maybe I need to add the southern provinces of Canada to my list of places I want to ride. Rosa is the one I'm (planning on, when the ankle heals) working with to be my riding horse.

Anita, always hard when a beloved animal is failing. I will keep you and Tasha in my thoughts.


----------



## corgi

AA- so sorry about Tasha. Our husky developed seizures when he was 8. We ended up putting him down after he came out of one of seizures not quite himself. He couldn't swallow any more. It was horrible to see. I am sorry you are going through this..with both of your fur babies. Hugs.

I was in such a funk yesterday and so busy at show prep on Friday that I never told you all that I survived Blue's famous "pretend spook/temper tantrum" Thursday night.

I was taking a lesson with the BO/trainer, working on getting his trot slowed down into a jog. We were in the big arena..which he hates. In the nearest paddock, the barn manager and her boyfriend were putting up fence boards with the nail gun.

Blue had been hearing the nail gun all night. He was NOT scared of it. Hubby was there watching my lesson since he is my coach on show day. I was making Blue turn left and he wanted to go straight so he did it...he threw his fake spook fit.

This consists of him tucking his butt up underneath him and scooting forward at a high rate of speed about 10 feet and then jumping sideways with all 4 feet off the ground...and then he stops solid.

I have seen him do this to hubby about 5 times. It is pretty impressive to see.

I heard both hubby and the trainer go "whoa, whoa, whoa". I just rode it out...never once felt unbalanced and just when I started to think that if he continued to do it much longer, I may eventually come off, he stopped.

I immediately made him go back to where he started that crap and made him trot it and he did.

Yay me!

Hubby looked a little green and the trainer told me I did a great job and that she was very impressed with my seat. 3 years ago, I would have been on the ground and all of us knew it. That is the worst behavior Blue has and I know now I can handle it with no problem. I believe he does it to get out of work and we don't give in so hopefully this behavior will extinguish itself. I was just so happy I rode it out and there were witnesses...now if only it had been caught on camera!!

And now...for Eole. Wyatt as a puppy and on his 10th bday in May. :loveshower:
:loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

chl1234 said:


> For those of you who trail ride/endurance ride--have you ever used the 'hydration hay'? I thought that it sounds like a good way to carry forage for horses when on longer trail rides (all day or overnight) when you might not be at the trailer when it's time to feed but have no idea if you could carry enough to make it worth while.


I have not personally used hydration hay, but have a couple friends who use it with horses that can be a bit fussy about eating wet grain at rides (a "slushie" being a staple of endurance food!). I certainly love the concept and it seems like it would be nice and light to carry in a saddlebag, if maybe a touch bulky.. but would have to have access to water at the lunch stop. it would also be a great choice for horses who don't need grain normally yet get some lunch during a ride.


*corgi*: so sorry to hear about being rained out! such a disappointment. glad the people at your barn aren't being such jerks, but i still think they needed a good smackdown for being so rude. excellent you are thinking ahead for the sept show already. and wyatt is adorable beyond all words!





NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, sorry to sound ignorant....but I really have zero knowledge of endurance riding except what I have seen from you. Is this Tevis the 'Olympics' of the endurance world?


Tevis is the ride that started the sport of endurance. Basically it started with a few individuals who wanted to one-up one another in terms of what they/their horses could do. They chose a piece of the Western States Trail as the racecourse. So it isn't so much that Tevis is the hardest 100 around (actually everyone I know that has done both the Old Dominion 100 and the Tevis agree that the OD is harder), as much as its got a lot of history.. not to say that the trail is easy, because its not. If you want more info, you can check out their website.


*HP*: taste fest sounds like my kind of activity! how fun.




Eole said:


> Buttercup still swollen. figured out its scratches


Sauerkraut. Yes, seriously. Buy some, apply it to the leg and pour some of the juice into a diaper and wrap the leg with that, then apply a standing wrap over that (or vetwrap the heck out of it so it stays on). In a perfect world, leave it on for 48 hours. Leg will smell somewhat funky when its done, but those scratches will be gone like magic. love the trail pics, as always!


*Koolio*: must have pictures of puppies!! we too are having a banner year for nasty flying things that sting. we have had to go after yellowjacket nests in the barn twice now. its getting very old. if you find anything that actually deters the wasps, please share! hope the fires stay well away from your place.




chl1234 said:


> I'm writing curriculum too, but not getting paid for it--when I started this job it was supposed to be really easy because everything was computer-based. I was supposed to be a 'learning facilitator'. Then I was asked to evaluate the on-line lessons against state standards...then when I showed that they didn't come close to meeting standards was asked how I was going to fix it....


How is it your job to now fix the curriculum?! I have such respect for everyone that teaches.. seems like such a thankless job. but coming home to the cutest dog ever must brighten your day! 


*Blue*: love the shirt! and love that your son rides with you.

*AA*: sorry to hear about truck troubles and missed rides. even more sorry to hear that Tasha is worsening and Beau isn't good either. bad enough to lose one, but both together?! :sad:

*tj*: hope your work day wasn't too terrible.


gonna post this now before I lose it..


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Hubby took me to our historic downtown area and we had lunch and went into some antique stores. Saw a lot of lamps that I am sure Sue could add some hilarious commentary about!


Because of these inbuilt propensities I once got in trouble in an antique store, Corgi.  I was 26 and working in London for a couple of months on a working holiday, and I went sightseeing with some distant relations. They went into an antique store in the upmarket end of town. They browsed, I browsed, and then I came across this thing that just froze me in my tracks: The label on it said, "Antique shaving brush, £219." Man, that was nearly $500AU at the exchange rate back then, and quite a while back, and I like items to actually have some sort of value other than "mad people will pay money for it because it's rare". 

Anyway, to young me, seeing this antique shaving brush was like coming face to face with a space alien. What on earth would you _do_ with this object, I wondered? You could still get shaving brushes very like it for those guys who prefer blade shaving and not using spray cans, so actually using this object would not be value for money.

So what would you _do_ with an antique shaving brush? Set it up as a central display on a dresser, and when you had people over for dinner, parade them past it and say, "Please note this magnificent antique shaving brush?"

Anyway, I was having these ruminations in the shop and I started to giggle, and the very correctly dressed black-tie shop attendant rather stonily made his way over to me and said, "Is everything all right, Madam?" And I asked him, "What would you do with an antique shaving brush?" He looked at me like I was a mentally challenged child in need of remedial tuition. And I continued to think out loud: "You know, this is a really great argument for saving a few of my disposable razors and passing them on as family heirlooms down the track!"

Some of the things humans do...
:gallop:


----------



## phantomhorse13

As someone commented, my head was indeed spinning this weekend.

Saturday morning, I packed the trailer while DH tedded the hay. We got on the road to head to Maryland just after lunch.. and the traffic was horrendous. I guess the first nice weekend in as long as we could remember meant everyone and their grandmother was out on the roads. The trip down to Maryland took almost an hour longer than it should have. As we sat in traffic outside of Baltimore, I wondered if we were anywhere near where MR is.. hopefully he has been getting some saddle time.

Finally arrived at Claire's and got the horses settled in individual paddocks (we had stopped to pick up a friend's mare on our way, as her truck is out of commission). Sultan traveled like a champ and settled in with no fanfare. We finished packing the big trailer just as the sun set. Then it was time for dinner and bed.

We were up at 1:15 to get the horses fed and loaded up. Sultan ate like he was at home and walked onto the trailer like he owned it.











The trailer pulled out just after 2am.. cali, here they come!!










Because we knew we had a ton of stuff to do at home, DH and I also left not long after the big trailer. Traffic was much better (go figure at 3am!) and we got home uneventfully. I then spent 5 hours mowing, while DH tedded, then raked, then baled the hay.











The hay turned out beautifully, even more so since we had help to get it unloaded and stacked in the loft! 

Now I am going to crawl into bed and sleep for 3 days (I wish, got work tomorrow)!


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne said:


> I think its time.


I am so sorry t read this Anita. Helping our furry friends move on is so very difficult. Thinking of you...


----------



## Koolio

It's RAINING!!!!!


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> I worry about people 'finding me'. That is why I took down all my pics, and keep my location somewhat quiet. I tell too many stories.


Yeah, I can see why people do that, my husband is like that, he uses screen names like "Aleatoric Consonance" (on the Dr Who forum). But since our strawbale build, we've had rather a public profile (with our home page and Flickr gallery), and I've stopped trying to conceal myself. So when I started at HF, I used my real name (well, bits anyway) for the first time on a forum, and we're obviously easy to track with our links to the home page.

While it makes me somewhat exposed, I've gotten pretty good at not saying things online that I'm going to regret, so I'm happy to wear that. All the stuff I've made public, I don't mind who looks it up, or how long it persists after I am buried. Obviously I don't do compromising online pictures or anything that silly, and hate campaigns or joining the KuKluxKlan etc aren't my thing either.

On the other hand, neither DH nor I do Facebook, due to privacy concerns etc. It's a bit of a juggling act with all this digital footprint thing, and each of us has to solve it for our particular situations. Interesting topic though!


----------



## SueC

*Anita*, I'm so sorry about your dogs coming to the ends of their roads. It's unfortunately the last service anyone can offer their loved animals, to make sure they have a gentle, peaceful end. Very tough, but so preferable to dragging it out, or letting them go by inches. 

My mum had trouble letting her 17yo Border Collie go last year. When the old dog got paralysed in the hindquarters, my mum spent a week wheelbarrowing her around the farm on "walks"... and then when Bonny started to really suffer, she was in no condition to be taken to the vet's, so my father had to shoot her. While that was quick, it made things harder both for my father and my mother. I personally try to get in there before an animal gets really miserable... trying to catch it at the very start of the downward curve. Never an easy call...

:hug:

And yes, the guest wing was always intended for the eco-farmstay we're going to run. We're going to specialise in guided walking / mountain climbing, since Brett and I are huge outdoors fans, and know nearly every nook and cranny of this beautiful landscape with its magnificent coast and two mountain ranges...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Been popping in every once in a while.
Too much to try to catch up.

Camping commentary! :gallop:
Left Saturday morning off to camp.
Had a blast just being away from work and such.
Some pics from Saturday's ride.
Daughter and I went out for a bit.

Heading out down the drive way.








Going over railroad tunnel down to swimming hole.








Standing in the water a bit at the swimming hole.








Following track back to archery range.








Sunday my wife traveled with us.
No pics for today, we were moving out a bit quicker.
Today was an awesome trek through the woods.
Something about it just made everything alright.

I am borrowing a gopro camera and will test it out next weekend.
We shall see, I'll have to post on YouTube.

Sorry I've been scarce.
Lots going on at work and home.

My mom should be living with me in a week or two at the most.
Bless her heart she is excited to make the move.
She even wants to go to camp with us one weekend.

Aquatic bug hit my wife.
Now we are some how breeding 2 types of Moscow guppies and little red shrimp.
I still just have a tank full of plants.








Good Night All:


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> It's RAINING!!!!!


Yay!!!! I washed my truck! It worked!!!


----------



## Topper

*Sunday early evening; catching up*

Hi Everyone - so much to read, and so many fun things going on.

CORGI - I am so sorry to hear your show was cancelled due to weather. But, you are now an experienced hand at the day before a show stuff (LOL). You will have a grand time in September, and in the meantime, keep us posted as to how the practices are going. I loved your having an argument with Blue and winning, I am a big supporter of taking them right back to where they decided to do their own thing . And Wyatt is a cutie-tootie!

CHL1234 - welcome - your horse pics are really beautiful, and DayZ is an absolute charmer. I, too, am an educator. I teach High School Special Education (9th-12th grade), so my radar tuned up when you mentioned Alternative High School. I would love to hear more details.

BLUE - I loved the pics of you and your son. What is the vegetation around you?

KOOLIO - we are overrun this year with wasps and yellow-jackets. We had a very mild winter here, so I don't know if there is a correlation - but they are dreadful and mean. I have tried all the "homemade" attractants I can find, if you come up with any great tips, I'd love to know.

SUEC - your lamp commentary had me in stitches! Ditto with your experience in the London Antique Store. I think in antique stores, the concept is buy now, and figure out why and what for later 

HAPPY PLACE - food fest, yummmmm. I occasionally watch the "Carnival Eats" channel and some of it looks so fabulous. And Chocolate Martinis!, can it get any better than that? And am I confused, or do I have it right; are you starting riding lessons this week? 

ANITAANNE - I am so sorry about Tasha and Beau. Saying good-bye is the worst. As you all know we recently lost our darling old man Prince (stroke and we had to put him down). I told my husband, no matter the pain in our hearts on that day in his life there was no place I would rather be. And I bet your dogs feel the same way - you are their safe and loving support.

MARYLAND RIDER - trail pics are gorgeous -that swimming hole looks mighty tempting; did you take a plunge?

About SCRATCHES - are they the same as MUD FEVER? 

Posting "stuff" - someone mentioned they had removed their pictures and more so we cannot easily be "found" - has anyone had trouble with that? I am such a techno-challenged and trusting person - should I be being more careful with using horse names, etc ???? Comments appreciated.

PHANTOM HORSE - 20 DAYS AND OFF YOU GO - we are all living vicariously through you - this is really a thrill of a lifetime. Do you know if the race will be televised "live"? I tried to find TV info on the website and couldn't find anything. I'm glad it worked out for you to get the time off. 

May post more later, I am behind in my reading and tried to get caught up, I hope I didn't miss anyone. If I did, it wasn't intentional.
I HAD A GREAT RIDE LAST NIGHT ON MY NEW GUY ........whatever was that "woman" thinking selling me the horse before this one? Oh well, live and learn - not all people are as honest as they should be. My hip is ALMOST (notice, in caps?), almost back to normal. Still pretty painful for sitting to standing transitions. But I am loving my new horse and not letting it stop me from getting in the saddle and last night, he and I even went up on the hill bareback with just a halter and lead rope!!!!!! A GREAT, GREAT DAY for this old gal.


----------



## chl1234

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> Aquatic bug hit my wife.
> Now we are some how breeding 2 types of Moscow guppies and little red shrimp.
> I still just have a tank full of plants.
> 
> Good Night All:


Love the planted aquarium. How do you keep the plants healthy and 'other stuff' out? I bought an aquarium and some plants for my classroom (planning on using it for photosynthesis experiments, etc) and next thing I know there is this brown algae stuff all over it...I've got rid of most of that, now there's a bunch of dark green' stuff covering the plants and 'soil'. I'm doing everything the people at the shop told me to do, but it seems to be getting worse not better. And before you ask, the aquarium is nowhere near any windows (3 of 4 are covered with dark paper anyway); the only light is the aquarium light set on a 'plant' frequency.


----------



## Blue

Hey all!

Wow! Our little family has grown to such a lovely group! It's hard to keep up though.

I read everything ongoing periodically during the day, but byl night time I've forgotten what I want to say. So…..

I ride with my son and his girlfriend/fiancee as much as possible. All of our work schedules are different so we do the best we can. He's a pretty ok kid. Mostly. Dearly love the shiitake out of his fiancee. (I just call her DIL cuz, you know, it's easier) Of course even though he gave her a ring last Christmas, they're "not engaged yet"! Ok. Been living together for 2 years, totally committed and have a joint account, but you're not engaged. O for Pete's sake. He has commitment issues I guess. So we just don't tell him that he's committed. Then he's ok with it. :icon_rolleyes:

*Phantom*, I'm still just beside myself rooting for you. Told DS and DIL about everything from Ride Strong to Tevis. They're pretty impressed. I compared Tevis to the Iditarod and RS to starting a whole new school class. Now they want shirts for both! I will have to look up Old Dominion. I've heard of it, but never learned much. They'll be moving to Idaho in September and I'm really going to miss them. 

You've had a very busy couple of days. Try to rest, but honestly I think business as usual for the most part so you don't get too stressed. I don't know if that makes sense. As awesome as your whole endeavor is, it's another step in your life.

Scratches? Hmmmm.. This is something else I need to google. Is it the same as mud fever?

*Koolio*, you know the rule. Puppy Pictures! 

We haven't had much trouble with wasps, but o my the bees! It's been bad this year. Several people have been attacked and a few dogs have died because of them. Pretty bad.

*Sue*, Husband has his Great Grandfather's shaving brush and strop! Had no idea they were worth so much! I have them with the soap cup GGranddad used on a shelf in the bathroom next to an ivy plant. Hmmm… Perhaps I should give them more respect. We also have Great Grandmother's spectacles and a lovely hat pin. I had my Great great grandmother's mourning bonnet but someone stole it and it was never found. That hurt. It was really beautiful. The thieves got away with a gun and some jewelry, but that mourning bonnet can't be replaced.

*Maryland*, good to get an update from you. Beautiful pictures. Stop in a little more often please.

*Ellen*, Hello? How are you doing? How are "the girls"?

*Stan*, will you be visiting us again?

Well I should go. I have to work tomorrow night and I'd like to get in a short ride in the morning so will have to get up early to feed. Got another room painted and ready to move on to one more. I swear, someday this painting will be done!

The refinancing keeps getting hiccups. I'm so annoyed. They discovered that we're business owners and so asked for all kinds of tax info and paperwork. I've provided everything they asked for, usually on the same day, and some pencil neck geek waits until AFTER 5pm on a Friday to need clarification on something. I just want this done! Ugh! Not sure how much longer we'll be dealing with this bank if they can't get it together.

*Anita*, be strong my dear. We love our pets enough to do the right thing at the right time not matter how much it hurts. We're with you.

Everyone! Thinking of you, but too tired to think right now.

'night!


----------



## tjtalon

chl1234 said:


> Love the planted aquarium. How do you keep the plants healthy and 'other stuff' out? I bought an aquarium and some plants for my classroom (planning on using it for photosynthesis experiments, etc) and next thing I know there is this brown algae stuff all over it...I've got rid of most of that, now there's a bunch of dark green' stuff covering the plants and 'soil'. I'm doing everything the people at the shop told me to do, but it seems to be getting worse not better. And before you ask, the aquarium is nowhere near any windows (3 of 4 are covered with dark paper anyway); the only light is the aquarium light set on a 'plant' frequency.


What size is the aquarium? My best algae eaters: plecostomus. I had big ones for Oscar tanks, for smaller had bristlenose (3" max growth). The big plecos can get... big, depending on tank size. My 30 gals had 8" plecos each.


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, w/Blue: hard to keep up, but read all..but impossible to comment on each & every post! Will try, a bit...

Do need to say: AnitaAnne, so sorry about Tasha...gettin' there, huh? Never easy...

Tracey, no, no more rain...you need hay...

SueC, my FB is wrapped in "iron" (not as tight as Nicker's, but being techno-challenged, have done the best I could).

Phantom, it was me w/the head-spinning post...all will be good! Loved how Sultan moved right in "good to go"!

I haven't forgotten anyone, but just late in my night & have to go. I think Tracey sent a wish for a not-so-awful work day...it wasn't, it was just long, & I did my due diligence.

Blue, you accomplished truck washing? Wanna come hose down my VW Passat?!? Lol, still has crusted dust (mostly on the running boards now, rain has mostly cleaned my car) from the last few months of running out onto the prairie to get to the horses, when I could (!)

MR, so good to hear from you..good trek, good tank-thing...your mother sounds like a very cool woman.

Later all, am done in. 3p-11p work tomorrow.

Good, loving strengthfull thoughts to Stan......


----------



## chl1234

tjtalon said:


> What size is the aquarium? My best algae eaters: plecostomus. I had big ones for Oscar tanks, for smaller had bristlenose (3" max growth). The big plecos can get... big, depending on tank size. My 30 gals had 8" plecos each.


It's a 10 gallon. I don't have any fish, only plants. Since it is in the classroom, need something that doesn't need daily care--particularly in summer. 

Had a 14" pleco in a 30 gal tank once. Couldn't keep live plants with him--he ate them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

MR!!! So nice to see you, and SO Happy you had a nice horsey weekend. You sound happy!

Topper, it was me who mentioned taking down their photos. I think you are 'safe' on here....but it is the internet. We are just 'warned' a lot my workplace. I don't put things on here I haven't said to someone in 'real life', but I still like my privacy. I do keep my FB locked up pretty tight....they (admin) montitors us....I am under a secret name....not that I put anything on there bad anyway....but just try to keep a low profile. I do vent about a couple coworkers here...as it is really the only place I can. I don't think they would 'find' me.....but who can tell. :wink:

PH, thanks for the explanation of the Tevis. I did take a look at some videos of it, and the connection to the Iditarod helps too! Very excited for you. Glad your work gave you the time off!

AA, :hug: I was in your position a little over a year ago. It's heart wrenching, I still miss her, but there comes a time when you know it's the right thing. So sorry. 

Speaking of dogs....I am certainly learning to love this little dog of mine.  She's growing into a fine young lady. She makes me giggle on a daily basis...it feels right. Her puppy shenanigans have started to end. THANK GOSH!!

TJ, it's Tracy that needs the rain. LOL They are the ones who are having forest fires. :wink: We need the rain to stop. We have had 3 days rain free..... 

TJ, I didn't realize you drove a Passat. I love VW. It is one on my list when it's time to trade this one in.

HP, LOVE chocolate martini's and mint martini's and dirty martini's......:cheers:

Eole, beautiful pictures as always. 

BLUE, still have a small, mediums, larges left....if you are interested. :wink:

Got a ride in yesterday. My boy was stiff from the massage and manipulation. Next time I will need to give him a little something to help him out. Vet said that would be fine. We went on a short one to 'work out' the kinks. Then I worked on the tackroom and got my valences up!  Will try to post some pics.

Getting the itch to scope out my room. I've been reading lots of organizational material, so migiht head out that way....see what I need to start the year. Tomorrow a good chance of rain, so if I can buy today what I need tomorrow, that would be great! I always feel like I can be better organized.

OK, gotta run. got a late start this morning. :x My sleeping patterns are off....

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## VickiRose

Evening all!
Maryland, nice pics, sounds like a fun weekend.
Sue, loved the antique shop story! Had a good giggle! I love antiques, but they have to be practical, at least for me. I hate "dust collectors" mostly because I hate cleaning... I do have a book that my Great Grandmother owned call Vitalogy. It's an old herbal/home remedy book, about four inches thick! But interesting to read through.
Koolio, we need those puppy pics! 

I have a very rare day off tomorrow, but only because I have to take both kids to the orthodontist, which is an hour and a half away. Just a visit to assess if they need anything done, but something tells me it's going to be big $$$. Then we are off to the cinema to watch Minions.


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker , valances in a tack room?? Wow! How fancy is this tack room?? I think I need pics, you sound very organised, I'm always a little envious of organised people.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, Hello? How are you doing? How are "the girls"?
> !


Hey Blue. Everything is fine. Girls are good too. We are all just trying to stay cool. You know how it is, mid July and I am wishing for cooler weather. Four or five months ago, was wishing for warm weather:icon_rolleyes:.

Hope you are good and getting some riding in. 

Have a good day.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> Because of these inbuilt propensities I once got in trouble in an antique store, Corgi.  I was 26 and working in London for a couple of months on a working holiday, and I went sightseeing with some distant relations. They went into an antique store in the upmarket end of town. They browsed, I browsed, and then I came across this thing that just froze me in my tracks: The label on it said, "Antique shaving brush, £219." Man, that was nearly $500AU at the exchange rate back then, and quite a while back, and I like items to actually have some sort of value other than "mad people will pay money for it because it's rare".
> 
> Anyway, to young me, seeing this antique shaving brush was like coming face to face with a space alien. What on earth would you _do_ with this object, I wondered? You could still get shaving brushes very like it for those guys who prefer blade shaving and not using spray cans, so actually using this object would not be value for money.
> 
> So what would you _do_ with an antique shaving brush? Set it up as a central display on a dresser, and when you had people over for dinner, parade them past it and say, "Please note this magnificent antique shaving brush?"
> 
> Anyway, I was having these ruminations in the shop and I started to giggle, and the very correctly dressed black-tie shop attendant rather stonily made his way over to me and said, "Is everything all right, Madam?" And I asked him, "What would you do with an antique shaving brush?" He looked at me like I was a mentally challenged child in need of remedial tuition. And I continued to think out loud: "You know, this is a really great argument for saving a few of my disposable razors and passing them on as family heirlooms down the track!"
> 
> Some of the things humans do...
> :gallop:


I have an old shaving brush, I use it to brush the beard left inside my electric shaver out.


----------



## apachetears

*Of Dogs*

I have five dogs, I was down to one after little Daisy got hit by a car, she was a Toy Fox Terrier, that hurt!
So the only dog was Pepper a Merle German Pincher.
THEN, the grandson's dog/dogs ate one of his momma's chicken, unable to determine the guilty party, (this by the way was how I got Daisy) they asked Paw Paw to take their dogs so Mom would make dog soup.
All three, One is a five month old Great Pyrenees named Bear already 40 lb they get to 120 lb, the other a sweet nature mixed breed setter/spaniel named freckles and a deaf Feist named Happy. I was told Happy and Freckles were fixed and Bear is too young yet.
WELL, today I noticed Happy is in her heat cycle.
-------------
Oh Well, now I get to train a dog by hand signals LOL and feed a Bear!

This is Bear.


----------



## Blue

Morning all! Another busy night.

*Ellen*, nice to hear from you. I know what you mean. It's stinkin' hot here and so much work to do. We need some rain here. Neighboring city got huge storms the other day and we didn't even get a drop. Ugh.

Actually got to ride several times last week.

*Vicki*, I was thinking the same thing about Nicker's valences in her tack room. But I think she's going to display her ribbons on them. We do need pics though!

*Nicker*, I place a very high value on my privacy as well. That's why I don't have a FB account. My dog does though:wink:. You may need those shirts for the upcoming school year. After school starts let me know if you have an XS/S and a L and I'll take them, but your students need to come first.

I just saw my first football commercial this morning and that makes me think of Fall. O how I miss Fall!

I was going to have a quick ride this morning, but took a look around and decided I'd better catch up on some laundry and cleaning. Been focusing on the painting and making progress there, but I tend to let everything else go until I get a room finished. I'm riding up in the mountains with some friends on Wednesday and need to go visit my son tomorrow so better be constructive this morning right?


----------



## apachetears

This is Happy the deaf feist who is fixed but miraculously in heat.


----------



## Blue

*Apache*, thats a really good picture of that GP. So why is Happy in her heat cycle if she was fixed? We've had a couple of those here in our valley, where the vet said he spayed on and didn't. Didn't happen to me, but I'm sure it was pretty frustrating.


----------



## apachetears

This is Freckles.
The sweetest dog in Georgia.

I know she didn't eat the chicken!


----------



## apachetears

Blue said:


> *Apache*, thats a really good picture of that GP. So why is Happy in her heat cycle if she was fixed? We've had a couple of those here in our valley, where the vet said he spayed on and didn't. Didn't happen to me, but I'm sure it was pretty frustrating.


The boys bought her at a giant flea market in Collinsville Alabama and the seller told them she was fixed.
The oldest grandson wanted a squirrel hunting dog, and being deaf she wouldn't mind the shotgun being fired or so the story goes LOL
She's a keeper though a happy little dog.


----------



## apachetears

Now this is Pepper, tough, tenacious and possessive as only a Pincher can be.
SHE is MY OWNER and I am HER Property, that is final LOL
I went to a yard sale to buy an old road bicycle and ended up buying this dog instead she was 12 weeks old and the Navajo girls she was being used as a doll stand in were rough on her.
So I bought her, $30.00


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It's been a busy place again!

MR - good to see you around!

Sue - I struggle to see the value in antiques. I am far too practical. Love your commentary on the lamps!

Nicker - good to see you getting some more riding in. It has cooled down here and my house guests are leaving so I hope to get back to riding this week.

Blue - I also look forward to the crispness of fall, but I miss the long summer days. I'm glad to be over this heatwave!

Here is a recent picture of Lucy Loo hanging out on the deck. It's a dogs life!










Rain again last night and more expected this week. I think most farmers got their first cut of hay cut and baled. The rain comes at a great time and if we get enough along with lots of sunshine there might be a second cut. I have almost 300 squares from last year in my sheds and have 7 fresh cut rounds coming. I also have two 1200lb totes of cubes in my barn, so I think I will have enough for winter. If DD sells the only thing summer and I board Koolio through the winter again, I will have way more than enough and some excess going into next summer. If the rain continues and makes the grass grow so I can use my pasture until September, I will be a happy camper.

I think I have killed / discouraged the wasps. I pressured hosed the nests with soap twice and sprayed them with a mix of dish soap and bleach. That didn't do them in, so I broke down and got some wasp killer and flooded their nests. Now they are gone. I had to put a barrier around the bottom of the deck to keep the dogs away. I do have three wasp traps going, but no activity in any of them. 

More to follow..


----------



## SueC

apachetears said:


> I have an old shaving brush, I use it to brush the beard left inside my electric shaver out.


:rofl:

Did yours cost £219? :rofl:


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> Sue, loved the antique shop story! Had a good giggle! I love antiques, but they have to be practical, at least for me. I hate "dust collectors" mostly because I hate cleaning... I do have a book that my Great Grandmother owned call Vitalogy. It's an old herbal/home remedy book, about four inches thick! But interesting to read through.


You know, I love old books like that, and there is actually a lot of collected wisdom in many of those herbal books! 

Now where's my cauldron? ;-)


----------



## Koolio

And more puppy pics... 

Lucy and Hemi chillin on the deck...










And my cousins dog, the proud momma and her new puppies. She's an English pointer.


----------



## apachetears

OK I said I was down to one dog, well at the time my mixed breed Collie Boo Boo had been spooked out of his pen when this lightning bolt struck a tree 200 yards from the house, he went over the fence and was gone fifteen days, I had looked everywhere for him and finally gave up. I was leading the horse Bud up to the tack shack to ride and there was Boo Boo, well fed and happy to be home. (One of the other reason my grandson's feeling sorry for Paw losing Daisy and Boo at the almost same time gave me three dogs)
Miracles do happen.
I was glad to see him, I found him all alone in the woods at 14 months old while horse back riding so I draped him over the saddle and took him home, I thought he was a coyote or a Coy/dog but he wasn't.
An old friend he is.
This is Boo Boo and me.


----------



## apachetears

Koolio said:


> Good morning! It's been a busy place again!
> 
> MR - good to see you around!
> 
> Sue - I struggle to see the value in antiques. I am far too practical. Love your commentary on the lamps!
> 
> Nicker - good to see you getting some more riding in. It has cooled down here and my house guests are leaving so I hope to get back to riding this week.
> 
> Blue - I also look forward to the crispness of fall, but I miss the long summer days. I'm glad to be over this heatwave!
> 
> Here is a recent picture of Lucy Loo hanging out on the deck. It's a dogs life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain again last night and more expected this week. I think most farmers got their first cut of hay cut and baled. The rain comes at a great time and if we get enough along with lots of sunshine there might be a second cut. I have almost 300 squares from last year in my sheds and have 7 fresh cut rounds coming. I also have two 1200lb totes of cubes in my barn, so I think I will have enough for winter. If DD sells the only thing summer and I board Koolio through the winter again, I will have way more than enough and some excess going into next summer. If the rain continues and makes the grass grow so I can use my pasture until September, I will be a happy camper.
> 
> I think I have killed / discouraged the wasps. I pressured hosed the nests with soap twice and sprayed them with a mix of dish soap and bleach. That didn't do them in, so I broke down and got some wasp killer and flooded their nests. Now they are gone. I had to put a barrier around the bottom of the deck to keep the dogs away. I do have three wasp traps going, but no activity in any of them.
> 
> More to follow..


Beautiful Dog! I had a Daisy Duke once LOl


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Did yours cost £219? :rofl:


No Thank the great horse spirit!
$1.99 walmart.
I'd sooner buy hay or a dog LOL:loveshower:


----------



## SueC

Yeah, you know, I do wonder who eventually bought that antique shaving brush, and _why_! :rofl:


----------



## apachetears

So anyway, Dogs I've had them and have them since I was about six when my favorite Aunt gave me a puppy.
The longest I went without a dog was the four years I spent in service, Cockers, strays, Dalmatians and Doberman.

We Had a White Cocker Spaniel named Samantha (Sam) who went everywhere with us for 15 years of her life, born in my hands one night as the first born pup of a litter.
I said hello l'il dog and she was there till the end.

She was our steady Canoe dog.

Gone now but never forgotten.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> Yeah, you know, I do wonder who eventually bought that antique shaving brush, and _why_! :rofl:


A well to do Barber and it's in his Salon under glass with a DO NOT TOUCH sign attached LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up...

Wonderful dog & puppy pics & doggie stories... That's quite a collection, apachetears! Tracey, your cousin's dog is stunning, what a beautiful face.

The only use I can think of for an antique shaving brush is if a movie maker needed one for an accurate period piece. Also seems useful for brushing crumbs out of a corner of a cupboard....!

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Freebird

Hi everyone!

Hope you all had a fabulous weekend... it was a busy one here (shocker, right?) Hubs had two gigs, I worked Saturday morning, and yesterday was mostly just trying to keep cool, cleaning the pool & running to pick up Daughter. It's too hot to do much with the ponies, so tonight will be a quick feed drop & kiss on the nose for Bird. I'm not going to stress her (or me) any more than we need to when heat indexes are over 110*. 

I'm not sure I said, but Bird did wonderfully well for the farrier - through three feet. The fourth, she acted like the typical kid she is, stomping and snorting and generally saying "nope, done." Then, when I stopped to talk with the barn owner on the way back to her stall, she decided she didn't want to wait & tried opening the latch on the gate herself. She's too smart for her and my own good! :blueunicorn:

Have a great week - I will try to check in some! I miss our chats.


----------



## Happy Place

AA- I am so sorry about your dogs. It's never easy, is it?

CHL1234- Welcome! What a cute dog!

Apachetears- Love those dogs! Is the Feist in a false heat? Sometimes that happens when they are fixed.

Koolio- Lucy is getting big and oh so beautiful. Love the look on that pointers face!

Scratches is the same as mud fever. I had a horse with a BAD case. Every day I washed him with Novasan, then used diaper rash stuff, gauze and then wrapped with vetwrap. I have heard a lot of people use diaper rash medicine.

No lesson for me. I pulled a muscle in my lower back and am having trouble moving right now. Very sore and crabby. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NickerMaker71

The tack room revealed................

Nothing fancy. If you want fancy....Pinterest tack roomsmg:

But....I did everything myself...simple, and I am happy with it.:loveshower:

Not completely done. Need to rearrange some pictures and of course wil continue to add.

Those are only the ribbons I could fit, so I chose the ones that held the most memories. 

Here is a little 360* view.


----------



## tjtalon

Love it, Nicker!!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Apachetears- Love those dogs! Is the Feist in a false heat? Sometimes that happens when they are fixed.


I suspect that the actual problem is not a false heat, but a false dog salesman. 


I would take her to the vet............


----------



## ASLacey

Nicker, I love it ... I swear I just pinned a saddle pad almost exactly like that ... great taste!!!

Lacey and Sunny


----------



## phantomhorse13

Topper said:


> PHANTOM HORSE - 20 DAYS AND OFF YOU GO - we are all living vicariously through you - this is really a thrill of a lifetime. Do you know if the race will be televised "live"? I tried to find TV info on the website and couldn't find anything.


The website will have a live update during the ride, but nothing on TV. Endurance isn't a very tv-friendly sport as we are off in the wilderness so much.




NickerMaker71 said:


> BLUE, still have a small, mediums, larges left....if you are interested.


I would be interested in one please, assuming you don't think you will need the for the upcoming school year. How do the sizes run? Unisex or mens?

I love your tack room! very homey. would love to see pics of every else's tack rooms too. always fun to see how others organize things.




apachetears said:


> I was told Happy and Freckles were fixed and Bear is too young yet. WELL, today I noticed Happy is in her heat cycle.


Yikes, better keep Happy and Bear apart or you will be having a litter of puppies to add to the animal count!! :eek_color: Wonder if she was spayed and they left a remnant or if she was never fixed at all?


*Koolio*: Lucy is maturing so nicely! Big girl now.


----------



## Happy Place

Nicker! What a nice job! What are the dimensions of that room? My chicken shack is where I keep my feed and extra stuff for my chickens. I always imagine it as a tack room LOL. I should dress it up a bit with chicken tin signs and curtains on the one little window!

I got the chickens and dogs fed, that's about it. My back loosens up as I walk but don't ask me to pick anything up or bend down at all. I had a skeeter biting the heck out of my calf and I couldn't reach it to shoo it away! Had to ask the farmer to feed the horses for me. Thank god they have 24/7 hay. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## corgi

HP- i hate to hearn you hurt your back and couldn't have your lesson. Hope you are feeling better soon!

PH- glad your steed is on his way to CA! So exciting.

NM- great tack room! Love the valance!

Apachetears- thanks for sharing your dog pics and stories!

Ellen, tha ks for checking in!

MR- well hello stranger! 

Koolio, Lucy is so cute!

AA- is everything ok with your doggies?

Hello Lacey, Eole, Celeste, Freebird, chi1234, Sue, Topper, TJ, VRose, and anyone else I may have accidentally forgot...we are getting to be a huge group. Sorry if I miss people.

Those that have been around a while may remember this day last year when we lost my hubby's horse, Scuffy. Hubby was riding him when he collapsed from an apparent stroke. He collapsed with his head twisted 180 degrees. His hind legs were paralyzed and we had to call the vet out to put him down. It was one of the worst days of my life..and I dont say that just to be dramatic. Seeing a majestic creature like that collapse while the love of my life is on his back, and then seeing both of them suffer, Scuffy physically, and hubby emotionally, was very traumatic. Seeing my husband hold Scuffy as he left this world is an image I can't get out of my head...so instead, on the one year anniversary of his death, I honor him by posting fun pictures!

Here is a pic of Scuffy discovering his reflection in the tack shed window. He kept looking at himself..it was so funny!


----------



## corgi

Here is a tender moment I captured between the two of them, with Scuffy sticking out his tongue! He was such a clown!


----------



## corgi

And one last pic...a majestic pic of the two of them competing in their very first judged trail ride where they kicked all of our butts!


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> And one last pic...a majestic pic of the two of them competing in their very first judged trail ride where they kicked all of our butts!


That one should be blown up and framed in your livingroom! :loveshower: Love it!!


----------



## tjtalon

I remember Scuffy Ladona..bless his memory & bless the two of you.

HP, hope your back gets to feeling better soon. Ouch.

Getting closer, Phantom! Excited for you...good luck!!

Later all..I better get back to work...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Quick posting tonight :wave: everyone, welcome newcomers! 

*PH13*: Glad Sultan handled everything with his usual good sense! Would be a little nerve racking to send off one's horse and not be there to see to them when he arrives. I am sure he will be very well taken care of until you arrive. 

Counting down until Tevis!! 

*Blue*: meant to say you DS is mighty handsome, but didn't want to sound like a cougar!! Your soon-to-be DIL sounds lovely! 

*Nicker*: tackroom is charming! I would think it is a very pleasant place to clean tack. 
I do want a large shirt if you can spare one! 

*TJ*: Happy Monday to you too!! 

*Koolio*: Miss Lucy is growing so fast! Boxers are the best. Was it my little rain dance that brought rain? Or the the horse show? Glad you all got some rain, and hay. Good hay and a good farrier; everything else is a bonus! 

*HP*: sure hope your back recovers quickly; did you over do at the gym? How is Nike and the gang?

*Corgi*: Good riding on Blue! Would call the rained out show "practice". Finders crossed everything works perfectly in September!

*Sue*: I like antiques, if they are functional and reasonable. No 200+ nasty old brushes for me. Don't care for someone else's hair in my stuff!

*Eole*: how is Buttercup? Not lame after your ride I hope. She is such a good girl to not get rattled by all those things! 

*MR*: Nice ride! I love that your family is all involved! 

*Ellen*: Good to hear you haven't melted in this heat wave. 

*Roadyy*: Are you back yet? Will be expecting pictures, lots of pictures. I hear you played at being Tarzan swinging through the jungle...

*Apatchetears*: that is a lot of dogs! Very cute every one. Have been to Collinsville many times! Have bought horses, rabbits, and goats, but never any dogs. 

I know I forgot a few, super hard to keep up with everyone, but thinking of you all.

Update to follow


----------



## corgi

Oh, I knew I was forgetting someone!

Blue! Great pics of you and your son riding!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yesterday was just horrible. Tasha was unable to stand up at all for most of the day. 

Stuck 1/2 of Valium in her mouth as she was laying on her side about mid-day. She tried to get up a few hours after that. Kept falling in her back end. Also running into everything, like she couldn't see. Went into my bathroom and was staring at the tub. (she hates baths) Knocked over the water bowl at least 5 times. 

I had to help her up and down the steps. She just wandered around the yard, panting. 

About 5pm or so, called my vet on the emergency number. Discussed the situation and he said he wanted to do labs in the morning. 

She did manage to eat her dinner, but didn't gobble it down like normal. This was at about 7 pm. I gave her 2 phenobarbital instead of her usual 1.5, hoping it would help. 

About 10 pm, I had to put her in the backroom with the puppy gate up. Less stuff to run into there. She didn't even whine to get out, just wandered around with her backend going out at times. 

This morning she was much better, but still isn't quite normal. she is responding to her name again, but definately not quite right. I gave her 2 pills again this morning. 

Waited a while at the vet, but labs were all ok, WNL. He said she is responding well to neuro checks, but didn't see him do too many. 

He wants to do ultrasound on her belly Thursday, because it's bigger than it was a year ago, but I am not sure I want to spend the money. 

Tried calling the pet cemetary.funeral home/crematory, but no answer. Makes me wonder. 

Right now I am holding off for a week, but going to call the place up near Huntsville. would be cremation there, which still bothers me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> He wants to do ultrasound on her belly Thursday, because it's bigger than it was a year ago, but I am not sure I want to spend the money.


So very sorry to hear that Tasha didn't have the turnaround that everyone had been hoping for. Nothing so bad as watching an animal you love hurt and not be able to do anything about it.

Does Tasha have a heart murmur or any history of heart issues? I ask because having come from cardiology, when I hear big belly, I immediately worry about right-sided heart failure.. which could also go along with the hind end weakness and disorientation if her heart isn't able to get blood around her body properly. If you gently push on her belly, is it firm or does it have some movement to it? Do you feel any sloshing, as if she had a belly full of water?

I don't blame you for being worried about money, especially as at this point there likely isn't much you can do to change anything. Even if her issue is heart-related versus seizure-related, meds are only going to make but so much difference. 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Evening.

ELLEN it was good to read that you and the girls are well. Keep us in the loop 

HAPPY PLACE I'm sorry about your back, did I miss a post? How did you hurt yourself?

ANITAANNE - reading your description of today with your sweet Tasha, brought tears to my eyes, I am so sorry you are going through this.

NICKERMAKER - Love your curtains - and your whole tack room, very cute and I love the ribbons and trophies...wowweee

PHANTOMHORSE13 - I had to laugh out loud when you suggested we all share pics of how we organize (what is that?) our tack rooms; I have stuff in the barn, stuff in the horse trailer, stuff in the house, stuff in trunks - the common thread is STUFF is everywhere. Maybe I'll be positively influenced by NM's cool pics and spend some time organizing ha ha ha

CORGI - I loved your memoriam pictures of Scuffy. I agree with what someone else said - your photo of DH and Scuffy definitely photo frame quality.

APACHETEARS - I think your "Sam Canoe" pic deserves the Picture of the Day award - what a sweet, sweet shot.

Quiet day around here, no horsey news and it's heating up again URGHHHHHH
Had lunch with the sweet gal that sold me my new friend Seven - I just love my hew horse and feel honored she picked me!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR!!! So nice to see you, and SO Happy you had a nice horsey weekend. You sound happy!


I am happy, weather not being on my side lately, rain and very muddy.
I was racking through some 6" mud this weekend. 
Didn't care the horses were great.
Had to apply some hoof care this weekend, more trimming before coming weekend.
3 weeks no riding they grew a bit.



tjtalon said:


> MR, so good to hear from you..good trek, good tank-thing...your mother sounds like a very cool woman.


My mum is awesome! She wants to take a trip to camp one weekend.
She most likely won't spend the night but she wants to see what we're all about.
All this camping and riding always had my father stumped.



Blue said:


> *Maryland*, good to get an update from you. Beautiful pictures. Stop in a little more often please.


Been really depressed about not riding.
Tough posting here on a riding forum with a 3 week loss of riding due to weather.



chl1234 said:


> Love the planted aquarium. How do you keep the plants healthy and 'other stuff' out? I bought an aquarium and some plants for my classroom (planning on using it for photosynthesis experiments, etc) and next thing I know there is this brown algae stuff all over it...I've got rid of most of that, now there's a bunch of dark green' stuff covering the plants and 'soil'. I'm doing everything the people at the shop told me to do, but it seems to be getting worse not better. And before you ask, the aquarium is nowhere near any windows (3 of 4 are covered with dark paper anyway); the only light is the aquarium light set on a 'plant' frequency.


I could provide the total history of photosynthesis! :lol:
I inject CO2 and daily fertilizers with extreme LED lighting.
The plants pearl every evening.
During photosynthesis O2 can be seen as bubble columns everywhere leaving the plants.



Topper said:


> MARYLAND RIDER - trail pics are gorgeous -that swimming hole looks mighty tempting; did you take a plunge?


As others have seen the pics here, many times a season we swim the river.
In the summer we pick the deepest crossings, 100 degrees out no problem.
5 or 6 deep crossings per ride, staying cool in the heat.
We now have a large tree that fell off the side of the trail into the river.
The trail is now washed away and gone.
My new excuse to dive in to another deep spot in the river.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm not sure about the possible CHF; belly is distended and firm. Vet thinks it is just fat stores, or bowel obstruction, but I don't think so. 

Her belly was always so lean, typical boxer with big chest, now she is rather square looking, and her hair is not slick anymore. It is thicker and soft instead of slick. 

I had thought maybe the pancreas, liver or kidney. I am more familiar with the human forms of these chronic conditions. 

Had not thought of CHF, but her heartbeat is irregular. Don't know if it is enlarged, but will try to compare with the other dogs for realative location. Only thing is, I have long thought Beau's heart was weakened, but he doesn't have that distended abdomen like Tasha does. 

Beau has been my very best friend for 12 years. I picked him out at 1 week old. Tasha has always been a very happy girl, ready for anything but always respectful & grateful. 

I remember Beau leaping straight up in the air for joy when Tasha came through the door the very first time. They were instant best friends. Tasha always checked to see what Beau was doing before she acted. 

If Tasha came in first, she would watch Beau through the door with a worried look and greet him enthusiastically as soon as he came inside. 

Beau tried to teach Tasha to hunt squirels. She tried but couldn't get very excited about the hunt. But she always helped him anyway. 

Now Beau struggles just to stand up some days. I have to help him to stand up a few times a day. I have to help him up the stairs, somedays every time, some days not at all. 

Now Tasha seems not quite sure where she should go or what she should be doing. She wanders a bit, not as much as she did this past Sunday, but just looks a bit lost at times. 

They both still eat well, Tasha more eagerly than Beau, but both eat, enjoy their treats, and drink lots of water. 

So yes, both geriatric, and quality of life not great. In a perfect world, I would rather they could live out their natural live span and pass quietly in their sleep. 

I don't know how I can put my best friends to sleep. 

I want to be able to bury them, but thinking practically, they are so big. 

Found what I thought was a good final resting place in Georgia where they could be buried and not disturbed. I called several times, and no answer all day. What?? 


Anyway, sorry for the long sad missive, but I sure with I had someone that could do this for me, cause I don't think i can.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> Good morning! It's been a busy place again!
> 
> MR - good to see you around!


I am still around, riding is coming back around for the season.



NickerMaker71 said:


> Those are only the ribbons I could fit, so I chose the ones that held the most memories.


Still jealous, not really but I have no ribbons.
I have miles that many do not.



corgi said:


> MR- well hello stranger!


I am stranger than most.



AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: Nice ride! I love that your family is all involved!


We take a pride in our family riding adventures.
When my daughter was much younger it was a little rough start riding the trail.
Few tears shed when her horse would lay down in the river etc...
First two years on the trail with her took time and family only rides.
Now she has become a veteran.

Good Evening All:
Thank You for the comments!

Not sure about all the dog posts but.
Sweety pit named Bella.








And Batman still full of attitude.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry AA, I wish the pups were doing better.


----------



## Koolio

Anita - I am so sorry to hear you are having to go through this with Tasha and Beau. It is so difficult when our beloved canine friends become unwell and start to fail. I will share my perspective on this but know it is only my perspective and not right or wrong... 
We all hope our friends will leave us peacefully in their sleep. It is my experience that this rarely happens. Instead, I feel it is my duty to my pets and the final act of love for them to help them across the bridge when the time comes. Dogs cannot tell you how much pain they are in and they are often quite stoic about it. 
I have learned from 3 different boxers that you can see when it is time in their eyes and their behaviour. All three of my previous dogs looked for a place to eternally rest away from us. RJ tried to crawl under the Christmas tree. All three also had a vacant look in their eyes and all three found peace in the final drive to the vet office before the procedure was performed. They knew. My family and I held all three in our arms (at different times) as they peacefully drifted to the next place. I have never nor will I ever regret my decision to help them across when I knew I could do nothing more than provide my love, friendship and comfort while the vet took care of the rest.
I wish I could offer you something more to help Beau and Tasha. Having boxers is a blessing as they share their whole selves with you so exuberantly and without any reservation. It is also a curse because they leave us far too soon. It wouldn't matter how long their lifespan is, it would never be long enough.


----------



## Blue

O *Anita*! I'm so sorry. Your description of your beloved Beau and Tasha made my eyes teary and then Koolio's very apt description of recognizing the end sent me over the edge. We've all lost pets, but there's always the ones that not only touch our hearts, but grasp it. I so wish I could be there to help you.
:hug:

*Corgi*, A passing year may only make the pain a little less harsh, but what wonderful memories you have. I love that you posted pictures to celebrate how happy Scuffy made you and your DH. When I lose my Bart, I hope I can be as strong and graceful as you all.

*Maryland*, I understand. I hate it when I go through stretches where work and weather conspire against me. Glad you got to enjoy your ride. Would dearly love to see a pic of you and your Mom together. Just sayin' Love the pic of Bella and Batman! 

Oiy! I'm falling asleep here. Gotta go.


----------



## tjtalon

AA, others have said far better than I can how they've dealt with what your facing...I get inadequate in expressing, language-wise. So sending you a long, quiet, gentle hug, & know that I know & understand. Never easy to let best friends go...


----------



## tjtalon

Having trouble winding down, even 'tho punchy, but it's end-of-week anyway. I'd gotten called for jury duty for tomorrow, couldn't check to see if my # was listed till after 5pm tonight...& it wasn't. Whew. I was worried about not being able to sleep until 2am maybe & having to be at court @ 730am (plus a 30min drive to a place I've never been to, hoping to be able to find it..) There's an EMT continuing education class tomorrow @ 8am (have been attending those for months) but I don't think I'm gonna make this one. This 3p-11p thing will hopefully end sooner than later...I know I'm whining, those hours are just hard on me, my body hates it & rebels in unpleasant ways. Cats are upset about the 3p-11p too, it just confuses them, it's "just not right". I have two clingies around me right now, but the 2 days of 7a-7p 12 hr they're ok with.

Speaking of cats: MR, that's one awesome looking Batman. What a LOOK! What did you say to him? Told him he's not allowed to shred your leg in lieu of a scratching post?! Lol! That cat packs a six...! 
And sure glad you got to get out & ride...racking in 6" of mud? You'd have so much fun w/Spirit, letting her out to do what she can do. You'd like that mare.
, she's pretty strange too.

Topper, I may have missed things (this thread has gotten even fuller & moves so fast); I remember that you got Seven after moving on the "child proof" horse...was there updates on him & you,? If so, they got lost in my shuffle. Pictures? Is he being good for you?

As for missing stuff, I din't even see that Phantom suggested pics of tack rooms...hmmm. As you know, "my" tackroom is Janice's & my job in exchange for horse breath/lessons now. Organized? Kinda, as much as possible in a small area. She also has a big shed with...stuff. Hmmm...I'm getting ideas. She has a cool corkboard thing w/a ledge holding a "bucket" for pens or whatever that's she's wanted put up for a year...family won't do it for her. Next time I get out there I'll take some tools & try to get it put up.

As for getting out there, her schedule until mid-August is totally booked so no time for me to be horseback or lessons. Will figure a time or tow I can get out for the shed. She doesn't need to be home for that.

I better sign off before this post gets eaten...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone,
We had a successful trip to the orthodontist, DS is fine and DD just needs monitoring for now, hopefully her teeth sort themselves out as she grows.

AA, so sorry to hear about Tasha and Beau. I had a similar situation a couple of years ago with my old dog, Darkan. He was 16 yrs old, pretty much deaf and blind, but still happy and well, then one day his back legs just stopped working. Over the next day the paralysis progressed further. He wasn't in any pain, just puzzled as to why he couldn't move. DH had to put him down and then we buried him in the paddock. Still miss him... You will know when it's time, but it's still hard!

Nicker, love the tack room! 

PH, not long til Tevis now, does it still seem a little surreal?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement. But especially for just being there and putting up with my blubbering. 

Will sort this out somehow. 

Corgi: somehow missed Scruffy's picture, will go back and hunt for it. Hard to believe it's been a whole year. 

MR - Bella is a doll, and Batman - he is something else!!


----------



## SueC

I found some photos of our first two horses in snow in Germany the year before we brought them to Australia. The chestnut mare is the great-grandmother of my Sunsmart, and the grandmother of the two retired chestnuts I have here!










_Mingo and me on the open fields behind the Einsbach piggery in January 1982. The Autobahn was less than 300m away and we had nightmares about our highly-strung horse getting loose and running onto the barrierless six-lane road. Collisions between loose horses and Autobahn traffic were (and remain) common and horrific. Consequently, when taking a horse for a walk, I always led with the lead rope looped over the nose for extra security.


_








_Dame du Buisson in Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_ 










_Dame du Buisson in the forest turnout, enjoying her freedom, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982
_









_Mingo kicking up his heels in the forest turnout, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_










_Our horses enjoying the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_










_Mingo rolling in the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_










_More rolling in snow! Einsbach, Germany, January 1882_









_Dame du Buisson rolling in the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1981_ 


If the 40+ thread doesn't give you enough reading material rofl, the full story behind the photos is here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...nkeys-other-people-479466/page24/#post7721418


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, once again, I am so sorry. I couldn't put it any better than Koolio did, but I can speak frrom experience. My Maggie was 'my life' for almost 13 years. Had been through LOTS together. We worked through her liver disease for a good 2 years, then she really started to go down hill. I so loathed the day I would have to make that decision. One day I got home, and she didn't greet me. I looked into her eyes, and instantly knew...it was time. So I called and made an appointment the very next day. My DH couldnt' believe it, nor did he think I would go through with it.

The next day I took her to the barn one final time. The animals were oddly quiet, and when we exited the building for the last time, they all turned to look at her as if to wish their final farewell. They all knew.....

I was sick to think of putting her 'to sleep', but my wonderful vet walked me through it, and it was so incredalbly peaceful. Although I am sitting here crying as I type this, as I miss her so terribly (our walls are still covered in her photos), it was the very best thing.

I had her cremated, and she is in a very beautiful box in our livingroom. I found her favorite little 'baby', and put it in there too! 

After we were done at the vet's, I came back to the barn to grieve the only way I knew how....I took a lawn chair and sat in the pasture. Jay seemed to know, and stood vigilant over me for hours.

Sending hugs and courage. LOVE your two, they will tell you what to do if you listen. :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

My Maggie........she was claiming the new blanket I bought Jay. :loveshower:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

Thanks for all the compliments on the tack room. PH, I don't know how 'organized' it is....still stuff laying around since I am still drilling and hammering away. I am not a good decorator, so I will let things sit until I get that Aha moment of where I want things.

I have an area for grain and 'use now' items in another section of the barn. Now that area needs a bit of a tune up. The tack room holds 'extras' of much of my produects. The grain/grooming area is always a mess b/c it's being used, and I tend to drop and go.

MR, I am :biglaugh: with envy of your trail miles. Your experience is great. Someday I will get there!:cowboy: I am learning that what I am doing is clearly different (the traveling out riding) than what I have ever done before. Lots to learn,, and every person I meet teaches me something....whether it is something to do or NOT to do!


AA I would be happy to send you out a green RS shirt. PM me your address. those shirts were pretty cheap, so i bought extra for interested parties. All the kids have what they need, and I am sure we will order new ones this coming year.

Speaking of school....popped into my classroom yesterday....and i walked right back out. They have me doing something new this year, which I am excited about, but it also means I need to organize differently....i am not sure where to start. :x Back today to start chipping away. Ugh.....

I know I am forgetting something....I worry about my memory. :icon_rolleyes:

But gotta get this day rolling.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Those that have been around a while may remember this day last year when we lost my hubby's horse, Scuffy. Hubby was riding him when he collapsed from an apparent stroke. He collapsed with his head twisted 180 degrees. His hind legs were paralyzed and we had to call the vet out to put him down. It was one of the worst days of my life..and I dont say that just to be dramatic. Seeing a majestic creature like that collapse while the love of my life is on his back, and then seeing both of them suffer, Scuffy physically, and hubby emotionally, was very traumatic. Seeing my husband hold Scuffy as he left this world is an image I can't get out of my head...so instead, on the one year anniversary of his death, I honor him by posting fun pictures!
> 
> Here is a pic of Scuffy discovering his reflection in the tack shed window. He kept looking at himself..it was so funny!


Ladona

Scuffy was a beautiful big teddy bear. I know it still hurts to see him and recount that memory of his last day. I hope the pain has lessened for you both. I can tell DH loved his big boy especially where he is giving Scuffy that hug. Thank you for sharing.:hug:.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*, I'm sorry about your Maggie. :-(

*Ladona*, I'm sorry about Scuffy. :-(

I remember both animals and their passing.

Sorry for anyone here who lost a loved animal or person.

*Celeste*, how are you doing? :hug:

*Ellen*, sorry about your empty stable, but life will bring good things to you, I am convinced! 

I lost my Arabian mare over a year ago now but it's still an empty space, although the other animals keep me busy. It was good to adopt the two chestnuts off my father, because they fill the physical space and have their own lovely personalities and we have great moments together daily. I really enjoy how they are enjoying the space here with us, now that they are used to it! 

And I love that they are the grandson and granddaughter of Dame du Buisson, that chestnut mare in the snow from my last post, a very special mare whom I am still grieving, nearly thirty years after she died prematurely. They have their grandmother's wonderful nature and exact chestnut colouring and though I can't have her, I can care for them, and I'm sure she would be happy about that. My mum and I were saying on the phone only today that if we had never bred her she would in all probability have lived to a ripe old age instead of dying of post-partum haemorrhage when she was only 14. :-( Unfortunately, we can't have hindsight in advance...


----------



## apachetears

corgi said:


> HP- i hate to hearn you hurt your back and couldn't have your lesson. Hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> PH- glad your steed is on his way to CA! So exciting.
> 
> NM- great tack room! Love the valance!
> 
> Apachetears- thanks for sharing your dog pics and stories!
> 
> Ellen, tha ks for checking in!
> 
> MR- well hello stranger!
> 
> Koolio, Lucy is so cute!
> 
> AA- is everything ok with your doggies?
> 
> Hello Lacey, Eole, Celeste, Freebird, chi1234, Sue, Topper, TJ, VRose, and anyone else I may have accidentally forgot...we are getting to be a huge group. Sorry if I miss people.
> 
> Those that have been around a while may remember this day last year when we lost my hubby's horse, Scuffy. Hubby was riding him when he collapsed from an apparent stroke. He collapsed with his head twisted 180 degrees. His hind legs were paralyzed and we had to call the vet out to put him down. It was one of the worst days of my life..and I dont say that just to be dramatic. Seeing a majestic creature like that collapse while the love of my life is on his back, and then seeing both of them suffer, Scuffy physically, and hubby emotionally, was very traumatic. Seeing my husband hold Scuffy as he left this world is an image I can't get out of my head...so instead, on the one year anniversary of his death, I honor him by posting fun pictures!
> 
> Here is a pic of Scuffy discovering his reflection in the tack shed window. He kept looking at himself..it was so funny!


I bought a Racking horse and got an old horse for free named Star, she was there just to keep Hoss company.
Well she was old and she was here for only a short while, I tried everything to put her weight on and get her back to normal but one night she went down tangled in a fence and could not get up, I had to put her down personally and that was the saddest thing I've ever done with a horse.
I've had to put down three of the seven I've owned over the years I had the vet do two.
It tears your heart out.


----------



## apachetears

NickerMaker71 said:


> The tack room revealed................
> 
> Nothing fancy. If you want fancy....Pinterest tack roomsmg:
> 
> But....I did everything myself...simple, and I am happy with it.:loveshower:
> 
> Not completely done. Need to rearrange some pictures and of course wil continue to add.
> 
> Those are only the ribbons I could fit, so I chose the ones that held the most memories.
> 
> Here is a little 360* view.


That is a well kept and beautiful Tack room!
Mine looks like a Hurricane hit it.


----------



## apachetears

Happy Place said:


> AA- I am so sorry about your dogs. It's never easy, is it?
> 
> CHL1234- Welcome! What a cute dog!
> 
> Apachetears- Love those dogs! Is the Feist in a false heat? Sometimes that happens when they are fixed.
> 
> Koolio- Lucy is getting big and oh so beautiful. Love the look on that pointers face!
> 
> Scratches is the same as mud fever. I had a horse with a BAD case. Every day I washed him with Novasan, then used diaper rash stuff, gauze and then wrapped with vetwrap. I have heard a lot of people use diaper rash medicine.
> 
> No lesson for me. I pulled a muscle in my lower back and am having trouble moving right now. Very sore and crabby. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


She could very well be in false heat, I Raised Cocker Spaniels long ago and had two females in breeding condition along with the Stud, (Frito Bandito) who were watched diligently for the cycles to begin, I kept a calender so I could keep up!
Perhaps being introduced to new surroundings and being deaf stressed her out and she is in false heat.


----------



## apachetears

Topper said:


> Hi Everyone, Happy Evening.
> 
> ELLEN it was good to read that you and the girls are well. Keep us in the loop
> 
> HAPPY PLACE I'm sorry about your back, did I miss a post? How did you hurt yourself?
> 
> ANITAANNE - reading your description of today with your sweet Tasha, brought tears to my eyes, I am so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> NICKERMAKER - Love your curtains - and your whole tack room, very cute and I love the ribbons and trophies...wowweee
> 
> PHANTOMHORSE13 - I had to laugh out loud when you suggested we all share pics of how we organize (what is that?) our tack rooms; I have stuff in the barn, stuff in the horse trailer, stuff in the house, stuff in trunks - the common thread is STUFF is everywhere. Maybe I'll be positively influenced by NM's cool pics and spend some time organizing ha ha ha
> 
> CORGI - I loved your memoriam pictures of Scuffy. I agree with what someone else said - your photo of DH and Scuffy definitely photo frame quality.
> 
> APACHETEARS - I think your "Sam Canoe" pic deserves the Picture of the Day award - what a sweet, sweet shot.
> 
> Quiet day around here, no horsey news and it's heating up again URGHHHHHH
> Had lunch with the sweet gal that sold me my new friend Seven - I just love my hew horse and feel honored she picked me!



Sam was a very special dog in our life, she was born here and died here and is buried here. The only white Cocker out of a litter of five and born first right in my waiting hands.
She literally went everywhere we went, loaded herself in the car and went for rides.
We canoe camped on a lake in Alabama and she went also for weeks at a time, we had to take dog food for her.
I still absentmindedly look for her went I am about and mix up her name while calling one of the other dogs.
There were and are many dogs, but she is and was The Dog.


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> Yesterday was just horrible. Tasha was unable to stand up at all for most of the day.
> 
> Stuck 1/2 of Valium in her mouth as she was laying on her side about mid-day. She tried to get up a few hours after that. Kept falling in her back end. Also running into everything, like she couldn't see. Went into my bathroom and was staring at the tub. (she hates baths) Knocked over the water bowl at least 5 times.
> 
> I had to help her up and down the steps. She just wandered around the yard, panting.
> 
> About 5pm or so, called my vet on the emergency number. Discussed the situation and he said he wanted to do labs in the morning.
> 
> She did manage to eat her dinner, but didn't gobble it down like normal. This was at about 7 pm. I gave her 2 phenobarbital instead of her usual 1.5, hoping it would help.
> 
> About 10 pm, I had to put her in the backroom with the puppy gate up. Less stuff to run into there. She didn't even whine to get out, just wandered around with her backend going out at times.
> 
> This morning she was much better, but still isn't quite normal. she is responding to her name again, but definately not quite right. I gave her 2 pills again this morning.
> 
> Waited a while at the vet, but labs were all ok, WNL. He said she is responding well to neuro checks, but didn't see him do too many.
> 
> He wants to do ultrasound on her belly Thursday, because it's bigger than it was a year ago, but I am not sure I want to spend the money.
> 
> Tried calling the pet cemetary.funeral home/crematory, but no answer. Makes me wonder.
> 
> Right now I am holding off for a week, but going to call the place up near Huntsville. would be cremation there, which still bothers me.


When Sam got so old she was going down hill fast, she would want to go out and she then would stagger out to one place and simply lie down, rain, or sun didn't matter.
Sometimes it's more merciful for both owner and dog to just let go.
My heart goes out to you and Tasha.
Sam had cancer and there was just no hope, I still miss her and get all weepy just speaking of her. Sam, the best darned dog I ever partnered with.
I recall a tract called the Rainbow bridge, it may bring comfort.

Rainbow Bridge ￼
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## apachetears

Celeste said:


> I suspect that the actual problem is not a false heat, but a false dog salesman.
> 
> 
> I would take her to the vet............


Yup, Agree, she is the first one on the list to go, to get her worked up get her ears checked and find out about her breeding status and be fixed.
She seems to be able to hear sometimes. I've cleaned her ears and treated them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

apachetears said:


> *There were and are many dogs, but she is and was The Dog*.


Yep, that is/was our Maggie. DH still catches himself calling Piper, Maggie. 

Speaking of PIpes. Here she is. They thought she might have some Fiest in her.

Also our oldest GP. Don't have an updated one of the pup.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> I found some photos of our first two horses in snow in Germany the year before we brought them to Australia. The chestnut mare is the great-grandmother of my Sunsmart, and the grandmother of the two retired chestnuts I have here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mingo and me on the open fields behind the Einsbach piggery in January 1982. The Autobahn was less than 300m away and we had nightmares about our highly-strung horse getting loose and running onto the barrierless six-lane road. Collisions between loose horses and Autobahn traffic were (and remain) common and horrific. Consequently, when taking a horse for a walk, I always led with the lead rope looped over the nose for extra security.
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dame du Buisson in Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dame du Buisson in the forest turnout, enjoying her freedom, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mingo kicking up his heels in the forest turnout, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Our horses enjoying the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mingo rolling in the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _More rolling in snow! Einsbach, Germany, January 1882_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dame du Buisson rolling in the snow, Einsbach, Germany, January 1981_
> 
> 
> If the 40+ thread doesn't give you enough reading material rofl, the full story behind the photos is here:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...nkeys-other-people-479466/page24/#post7721418


There is just something beautiful about a horse in the snow.
We have some snow days here in Georgia, few and far between but we have them.
Budlight and Rye in the snow.


----------



## Celeste

I am still here and have been reading every word everybody says. 

It is just too hot to ride. The horses are soaked with sweat just standing in the shade.

Some of you may remember that my daughter has a few too many cats. Well, she had another "great escape" yesterday. All were found except one as of last night. Her boyfriend drove 60 miles one way at three in the morning to help her look for her cats. He wasn't annoyed, irritated, or grumpy about it. He has work at 8 this morning which involves driving the 60 miles back. I told her she should go ahead and marry that one.


----------



## VickiRose

He sounds like a keeper Celeste!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

As I read everyone's posts about pets we have loved and lost, I am reminded of how many fortunate animals there have been around here. Losing a loved pet is so hard, but loving a pet is such a blessing. So here is to all those 4 legged creatures frolicking at the Rainbow Bridge.

Corgi - your pictures of Scruffy are an amazing tribute. I would frame that last one.

Sue - pics of horses in snow is just plain :twisted:. LOL! 

Nicker - school already? That rates right up there with the snow pictures. 

Tjtalon - do you often get jury duty as part of your job? 

Ellen - how are you keeping?

MR - lovely tank! Good to have your mom around I bet. I hope you get lots of ride time in.

Celeste - sorry about your heat. We just got over a wicket hot spell. No fun when it's 95 degrees and 80% humidity. I hope it cools soon and you get some riding in.

Roadyy - I hope y are having a good vacation!

Apache tears - I enjoyed the pics of your dogs. So sorry you've had to say goodbye to so many horses. 

Vickie- glad your DS is doing OK.

Blue - how is work going? Are you settling into a routine yet? How is Patches?

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Koolio

And continued again...

DD and I got in a lovely hack yesterday afternoon. With recent rains, everything has greened up so nice and the Canola fields are in full bloom! I hope to get back to riding much more now that my company is gone.

I have to share a neat story about my DH. He is a motorcycle fanatic and rides dual sport bikes. This past weekend he competed in a BMW sponsored GS challenge which is basically a test of off road riding skills. He has gone to the challenge numerous times before and is a pretty skilled rider. This year he placed first out of 65 riders!!! That means that next month they fly him to Toronto to compete with 8 other riders for one of the top two national spots that will then go and represent Canada in Thailand next year. I am so excited for him! It would be amazing if he made it to go to Thailand, a trio paid for by BMW Motorad. 

Here is a quick pic of DH on his "iron horse" coming down the side of a steep gravel hill.


----------



## Twalker

I sure have alot of catching up to do. WOW!

Had my second lesson and was given Nibby again. Got to do quite a bit of trotting, backing and all the other stuff I learned on the first lesson. Still get confused in doing leg pressure signals. Do any of you know a good DVD or book I could get? 

Boy I was sore. I love this horse. He is a sweetheart. No pics this time.

Now back to reading.

Take care.


----------



## Twalker

chl1234 said:


> Ok...here is pic of the the dog. Her name is Day Z.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome Chl
> 
> So darn cute.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio;7726946
Tjtalon - do you often get jury duty as part of your job?
[/QUOTE said:


> I've only had to go to court once w/job related. This one that I got off the hook from was just a regular call-up, my name being drawn by the great beaucracy:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Trying to wake up, slept much later than I like to because of working so late last night. Was going to make my bed to get started on the day, but it's not possible...
> 
> There's a cat on it. Cats must not be disturbed.


----------



## Roadyy

Back to work this morning and it feels like I'm running just as hard as I did while at the NYC. I figured it up and only got 28 hours of sleep from Sunday night the 5th through Monday morning the 12th. 

They did not have anyone come in to cover my work while I was gone and are wanting me to have these new machines ready yesterday. I smile and calmly tell them I'll have them ready as soon as I can. After 9 am break and I hadn't toched them due to all the repair calls they finally brought 2 guys over for me to show what needs done and turn them loose on it.



Hopefully things will slow down a bit by end of week and I can get back on track in here. I hope everyone is doing great and look forward to being here a little more.


----------



## Happy Place

Still sore and grouchy about it. Near as I can figure is that I was on the Dixie Chopper for about an hour. I mowed some bumpy areas and have to stretch to push the control arms forward. If that didn't do it, I have no idea. It gets a bit better when I walk around, then I get to the point that I just have to sit down. I can walk/stand for less than 10 minutes. If I sit too long, I get too stiff. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Roadyy

I will share a great piece of information. M oldest daughter delivered our first grand daughter yesterday afternoon at 2:23pm. 7 lbs 2 oz, 20.5" long and a full head of hair. Her name is Katlyn.


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Roadyy!!!:dance-smiley05:


----------



## Happy Place

Congratulations Papaw! You'll be pony hunting in no time LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations Gramps-Rick! That's wonderful!

Found this on my FB page a few minutes ago: "UK's largest figurative earth sculpture, carved from former coal tip, in Penallta Parc, Caephilly, Wales, named....SULTAN!

GO PHANTOM!! GO SULTAN!! How cool is this?!!:


And 'tho I've accomplished other to-do's today, still haven't made my bed...3-ish hours later, Tim is STILL on it, lol! Well, have been in the bedroom most of the time, doing bills as that's where my comp is. He has to stay by his momma...(no, no pic this time, but he's fast asleep...)

HP, that's no fun at all...heating pad/rice bag help any? If I was in that space (since don't do doctors for anti-inflammatory meds) I'd be going between ice packs & heat...just a thought. Hope that works out SOON & goes away!

A little good news, but big good news for me: just wrote out my final $100 check to the lady who helped me when I had to move into this new place last fall (I'd borrowed $800 total). Whew!! So relieved that's DONE!


----------



## tjtalon

PS: doesn't my wee Tim look sweet in that pic? He is a sweet cat...MR's Batman would eat him alive...! (And he thinks Savannah is dominant...meh...!)


----------



## Happy Place

tjtalon said:


> HP, that's no fun at all...heating pad/rice bag help any? If I was in that space (since don't do doctors for anti-inflammatory meds) I'd be going between ice packs & heat...just a thought. Hope that works out SOON & goes away!


Heat seems to help. I did the heating pad last night and today I am using Ben Gay. All these years and they couldn't find a way to make it not stink? 

I'm going out to feed in a while. Not sure how good that is going to be but needs to be done. It's good for me to move a little anyhow.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Heat seems to help. I did the heating pad last night and today I am using Ben Gay. All these years and they couldn't find a way to make it not stink?
> 
> I'm going out to feed in a while. Not sure how good that is going to be but needs to be done. It's good for me to move a little anyhow.


Do an ice pack too (my sister taught me that). Yes, Ben Gay stinks to high heaven:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

Update on the great cat escape. All cats are now accounted for. The world can go on now.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Update on the great cat escape. All cats are now accounted for. The world can go on now.


That's a good thing:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, I suffer from back pain sometimes too....basic classroom cleaning can set it off (hence why I asked HS kids to help move books today)....but anyway....I swear by Asorbine patches. I can only find them at the Dollar Tree, but they really work! 

Put a patch on all day and it really tames the beast. I am sure there are other brands that work. I got a generic brand for my shoulder. It's like an Icy/Hot.

DO it! You'll be gad you did. I keep them in my ATV bag cause if I am having pain prior to the ride, I put one on and I can ride ALL day!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

This one is for MR. We have three cats at the barn. They are all siblings. THis is the only female...and referred to as B*tch cat. LOL She is decent to humans, but any other animal better watch out, or they may get their eyes scratched out! :shock:

And here is Pipes on the way home tonight. She is turning out to be a nice dog. 

Koolio, I can't believe how big your dog got so fast! Holy smokes!!

Roaddy, Congratulations!!

I like the smell of BenGay! LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> I swear by Asorbine patches. I can only find them at the Dollar Tree, but they really work!


:iagree:

This this this! And the ones in the orange package are much better, IMO, than the ones in the green package. They are my go-to back pain solution. I also will use them preventatively if I need to be out in the cold for any length of time (cold = back spasms for me).

I also regularly see a chiropractor.


Rick: congrats!!

Celeste: glad all the cats are home (and hopefully unscathed).

Had hoped to ride today, but wound up mowing the pastures instead as the forecast was for afternoon storms (meaning DH couldn't do it after work). So of course it didn't storm at all, but I was stuck at work for the afternoon and evening. Maybe Thursday..


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Busy day here.

*Celeste*, that boyfriend is a keeper! If she doesn't want him, I'll take him.:wink: So glad the world is saved and we can all move on. Whew!

BTW, thanks for all the nice compliments on my DS. He's a keeper as well. Mostly.

*Koolio*, what exactly is a Canola? Can you post a pic?

*Twalker*, I don't know if any good DVD;s to explain leg pressure, but I will say that it's like a dance. Consider dancing with your horse. You're using you're entire body and the communication is transferring down to your legs. That really didn't help did it.

*TJ*, NEVER disturb the cat.

*Roaddy*, Yay!!!! Congratulations! How exciting! I wanna be a Gramma! (more on that later) Pictures!!! I feel for ya on the work front. I used to go through that when I was Admin Asst at a radio station. Leave for a week and you'd think "Red Dawn" was happening. Good luck

*Happy*, ice that back for 10 minutes, then warm for 10. repeatedly. Rest. (yeah, right). Are you having pain down your legs?

*Nicker*, B-cat looks very nice. We had an all black many years ago. I loved that cat. And of course Piper is turning out to be a nice dog. Silly girl. Did you doubt?

Patch is learning fast. I still watch him closely when we open the gate to go in or out, but he pretty much stays on the carport watching. Talked to the FedEx driver today. He commented on how protective and territorial Patch is. I explained how we came to have him and he understands a little more now why Patch is so protective. He'll continue to try to give Patch a cookie but won't push. Nice man. He is needing to re-home a full Catahoula male. NO! Don't Need Another One! Nice looking dog though.

*Phantom*, I see a chiro regulary also. Makes a huge difference. I didn't like my last one. He ws very nice but very "aggressive". I was always sore when I got home, so I avoided going. This one a like very much. I go every 5 to 6 weeks depending.


Well, I was supposed to drive up to the mountain and ride with a friend. Truck is blowing huge billows of black smoke so that's not happening. My new bareback pad came today so I'll check it out in the morning and give you my review.

My DS is actually asking me about engagement and wedding rings! Yahoo! About time. They've been committed for years and he's finally getting on the wagon. Bright one he is. :icon_rolleyes: 

Gotta go


----------



## Koolio

Blue - Canola is short for Canada Oil and is an edible oil derived from the rapeseed / mustard cultivars. It is grown in abundance around used in cooking oils sprays and margarines. Here is a picture of the Canola field across the road from our house last year.


----------



## Topper

And here is Pipes on the way home tonight. She is turning out to be a nice dog. 



Pipes is soooo cute. What breed is she/he? What a darling, darling face!


----------



## Topper

*This is a great picture !!!!*



tjtalon said:


> Congratulations Gramps-Rick! That's wonderful!
> 
> Found this on my FB page a few minutes ago: "UK's largest figurative earth sculpture, carved from former coal tip, in Penallta Parc, Caephilly, Wales, named....SULTAN!
> 
> GO PHANTOM!! GO SULTAN!! How cool is this?!!:
> 
> 
> And 'tho I've accomplished other to-do's today, still haven't made my bed...3-ish hours later, Tim is STILL on it, lol! Well, have been in the bedroom most of the time, doing bills as that's where my comp is. He has to stay by his momma...(no, no pic this time, but he's fast asleep...)
> 
> HP, that's no fun at all...heating pad/rice bag help any? If I was in that space (since don't do doctors for anti-inflammatory meds) I'd be going between ice packs & heat...just a thought. Hope that works out SOON & goes away!
> 
> A little good news, but big good news for me: just wrote out my final $100 check to the lady who helped me when I had to move into this new place last fall (I'd borrowed $800 total). Whew!! So relieved that's DONE!


I love this picture - is there an URL address you can share? I would love to read the history and making of this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congratulations Roadyy!! Let the spoiling BEGIN!! Do you need help looking for a spotted shetland pony? 

Still looking for those Tarzan pictures...

*TJ*: Very cool horse sculpture! It is made out of coal? Amazing, truely amazing. 

*Koolio*: those Canola fields are beautiful! Lucy is growing up so fast, how is puppy class going? 

*Topper*: Glad to hear you are surviving the heat. 

*Celeste*: Any new birdie videos? Happy all the cats were rounded up. 

*Blue*: Congratulations will soon be in order for your DS, and then...maybe soon...grandma time! 

What kind of bareback pad did you pick? 

*PH13*: you seem to be having a bumper crop of hay this year. When is Sultan's arrival date? 

Rained buckets last night, so that means no hay again for me. My supplier always seems to pick the wrong days to cut and bale hay. Probably cause of work, but still makes things nerve racking. 

Truck is in shop, it is a coil and spark plug issue, and all I can say is, repairing this one is cheaper than buying a new one. But dang! How can spark plugs cost so much????

If I reboot my computer about 3-4 times a day, it works ok. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning all.

Let me see if I can get these posts done before work starts to share a bit.

Here is Katlyn N. I think the Mare I talked to Greentree about would be a good one for her. Both beautiful girls.


















Here is Amber in front of The Spaghetti Factory.











Here is a picture of wall art in one of the hotel restrooms.










On the way to meet the other church groups to load up on the 2 tour buses to head for mission work in KY our GPS popped this up.









Here is one of the pics from one of the 6 concerts we enjoyed.









We had one concert first thing in the morning before going out for mission work or play then another one at night before going to the hotel. After each concert we had a guest speaker come out and motivate the 7000 person crowd. It was an incredible experience I will not forget without a case of Amnesia.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Topper said:


> Pipes is soooo cute. What breed is she/he? What a darling, darling face!


Well, we got her from the shelter. Her back story is that a man found a prengant female dog along the road. Got rid of 6 of the 7 puppies. He couldn't get rid of her b/c she was the "runt and ugliest" of the bunch, so he dropped her off at the shelter. 

Their best guess was Austrilian Shepard/Fiest. Vet thought a litle Beagle. I think a little Jack or Australian Cattle Dog (heeler)........


----------



## Roadyy

You know how most cities have sculptures of animals all placed in different places all over town? Well, Louisville is no exception. I noticed they had horses statues in hotels and along the side walks all over town so I started getting pictures of them.

Enjoy,


----------



## Roadyy

More good news. I've spoken of my work at building my credit score and our plight for buying a home. Well, I sent her an email Saturday inquiring about FHA financing mh's over 15 years old as someone said they wouldn't. She said FHA doesn't have that restriction and that it is the individual lenders that FHA backs that typically put that out there. Then she proceeded to let me know she went ahead and pulled my score again since it was still inside her 90 days of the last pull and I'm at 640!!!!!! Only needed a 620 to qualify for FHA so we gave her all the financial info to go forward with applying to see how much I can borrow.


I am ecstatic!!!!! Ok I am out of time for today. I hope everyone has an amazing day!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Mornin' all!

Roaddy, looks like a fantastiic trip!! 

AA, I am with you....the hay situation is scary. I got the 50 bale from my nephew and he said he could cut more...but I also said I would take hay from my other supplier.....which from what I know hasn't gotten into the fields YET! It rains pretty much every other day. :x I don't want to screw anyone over...but I need to think of my horses....I don't know if I should tell nephew to cut or not....

thoughts?

So , got a call from a woman last night that was recommended to ride with. She's 'older' (60s) and supposedly doesn't 'cowboy'. LOL She was saying that she and a friend were going to the metro parks today, and I could come along. I of course said YES!

Then.......she continues to tell me stories about her friends horse and how her friend (a newer rider) has been dumped several times.....yada yada.....my stomach starts to go:eek_color:

I get off the phone and talk to mom....How will I get out of this one? WHY do I jump into situations???? :icon_rolleyes:

Ends up she needs the truck (we share) so it's a perfect out!! I call and cancel.

I know it sounds silly.....but I need more miles under my belt with my trusty cowboys to go out riding with people who can't control their own horses. I am working on my 'fear' and feel better than before.....but my gut told me to wait on that debacle. :hide:

So I immediatley called the neighbor (Husband/wifeI rode with before) and we are working on some plans. 

Hoping to get some major horse time in today. Yesterday was productive, and yes Koolio, 'school' is as bad as 'snow'....what I have yet another new situation in front of me (3 sections) and I need to be definitely organized. In addition, we start pretty early this year. 

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Topper said:


> I love this picture - is there an URL address you can share? I would love to read the history and making of this.


I checked on my FB page but I don't see an URL. I bet if you google the name/location/"figurative earth sculptures UK" you could find it..


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I love the horse statues!!! Are they part of the "Painted Ponies" collection? Congratulations on your credit score and I wish you the best on he financing coming through. Will you purchase the property you have recently acquired to rent then?

Blue - I am glad to hear Patches is doing well. He is so lucky to have you. It sounds like your delivery guy is on board with trying to help him work through some behaviours as well. I am always grateful when strangers are wiling to help me train Lucy by interacting with her appropriately.

Nicker - I'm happy to hear Piper is doing so well also. She sure is a cutie! I hope you enjoy your ride with your neighbours. I find some people great to ride with and others, not so much. Koolio and Sam are both pretty reliable on the trails and deal with things well, but I don't like feeling like I have to babysit other riders and their horses if they get a little crazy. I'm glad you had a productive day at school yesterday. I keep forgetting that your summer starts quite a lot earlier than ours. What is the first day back for your kids?

Anita - Sorry about the rain. It is frustrating and disconcerting when it delays securing your hay for the year too. I hope it dries up fast so you get your hay in. Do you get multiple cuts there, or just one cut? We usually have two here... How are Tasha and Beau doing today?

I have plans to go trail riding with friends tomorrow. Today is supposed to rain, so I will get caught up on some inside work around the house. I have all of my hay secured for the winter but still need to pick up 7 round bales from the field across the road from us. They are lined up waiting for me. We are still hoping DD can sell Himmy this summer and I also hope to board Koolio this winter if board doesn't increase too much. If both those things happen, I will have lots of hay left over. If not, I will have enough but next year could be a repeat of this year.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, thanks for posting that pic. I knew canola was short for Canada Oil, but never had seen what the fields look like. Now I know!

*Anita*, I can only hope for Grandma soon. However that would be bittersweet as they have accepted an excellent job offer in Idaho! :sad: And My truck may soon be in the shop as well. We think its the injectors that need replacing. Ugh. That leaves me only one vehicle and it doesn't have A/C.

I got the "Best Friend Western Style" bareback pad. I'm going to take a short spin around the property this morning to try it out. I'll try to get a picture. It looks really comfy.

*Roadyy*, Wow! Not only an awesome trip, but what an arrival! Katlyn is beautiful. Is that going to be their spelling? And your credit score coming up? You must be walking with your head in the clouds right now! Congratulations! :love shower:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio, kids start the 26th, which isn't too bad, but we have 5 days of in service prior to that....that is new! So....that is 5 days I will not be able to work in my room, hence needing to think about things now. 

The caveat is that we will be out by Memorioal day.

Yes....babysitting other riders.....I feel like I am back in the dating scene with all the new ridersI come in contact with and then toss to the side...LOL HI how ya doing? NOPE, see ya later! LOL


----------



## Twalker

*Twalker*, I don't know if any good DVD;s to explain leg pressure, but I will say that it's like a dance. Consider dancing with your horse. You're using you're entire body and the communication is transferring down to your legs. That really didn't help did it.

[/QUOTE]

I kind of get what you a saying. Say if you want to go around a barrel to the right, do I pull the right rein and also use the left outer leg or the right inside leg? This is where I get messed up. Hope this makes sense. You would have thought I would know this seeing as I had horses before but my horses necked reined and I used them plus voice commands. Very simple old ways.:icon_rolleyes: Thanks.


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I'm not sure about the Painted Collection. I didn't research the reason for them I just know of several cities that do a particular animal and put statues all over town or at least a specific area of town.

If you are talking about the 1 acre place we had tried to rent back at the beginning of June then no. They took so many days returning or calls and texts just trying to set up a signing day that it would not have allowed me a 30 day notice. Plus with them taking so long to respond I just had a bad vibe about how it was going to be dealing with them so we backed out.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> More good news. I've spoken of my work at building my credit score and our plight for buying a home. Well, I sent her an email Saturday inquiring about FHA financing mh's over 15 years old as someone said they wouldn't. She said FHA doesn't have that restriction and that it is the individual lenders that FHA backs that typically put that out there. Then she proceeded to let me know she went ahead and pulled my score again since it was still inside her 90 days of the last pull and I'm at 640!!!!!! Only needed a 620 to qualify for FHA so we gave her all the financial info to go forward with applying to see how much I can borrow.
> 
> 
> I am ecstatic!!!!! Ok I am out of time for today. I hope everyone has an amazing day!!!!


Wow Roadyy, you are having some great things going on, new grandchild, great vacation and now this. CONGRATS!:cheers:


----------



## Blue

*TWalker*, I see what you mean. It's hard to transition from neck reining to direct reining. IMO, it's kind of a full body move. Right rein to tip the nose, but don't you have to also lift that shoulder to be able to pivot through your turn? 

I would start slow and direct rein but put emphasis on lifting the inside shoulder with that rein, while the inside leg is pressing the hindquarters out the outside leg is pressing the shoulders around.

Hmmm… I'm envisioning it in my head but not sure I'm explaining correctly. And I've only dabbled in barrels as my mare is such a clod. 

I took a spin around in my new bareback pad this morning! Wow! I really like it. I may or may not change the cinch to something with a little more area to it. The last pic is my old man Bart. His coat is still in good condition but he's starting to lose weight and top line. He's still the ruler of the pasture though.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *TWalker*, I see what you mean. It's hard to transition from neck reining to direct reining. IMO, it's kind of a full body move. Right rein to tip the nose, but don't you have to also lift that shoulder to be able to pivot through your turn?
> 
> I would start slow and direct rein but put emphasis on lifting the inside shoulder with that rein, while the inside leg is pressing the hindquarters out the outside leg is pressing the shoulders around.
> 
> Hmmm… I'm envisioning it in my head but not sure I'm explaining correctly. And I've only dabbled in barrels as my mare is such a clod.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Blue, you lost me on the lifting the inside shoulder :icon_rolleyes: Trainer uses poles and barrels to move through and around. I get the rein part but not the rest :shrug:


----------



## Blue

Twalker said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TWalker*, I see what you mean. It's hard to transition from neck reining to direct reining. IMO, it's kind of a full body move. Right rein to tip the nose, but don't you have to also lift that shoulder to be able to pivot through your turn?
> 
> I would start slow and direct rein but put emphasis on lifting the inside shoulder with that rein, while the inside leg is pressing the hindquarters out the outside leg is pressing the shoulders around.
> 
> Hmmm… I'm envisioning it in my head but not sure I'm explaining correctly. And I've only dabbled in barrels as my mare is such a clod.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Blue, you lost me on the lifting the inside shoulder :icon_rolleyes: Trainer uses poles and barrels to move through and around. I get the rein part but not the rest :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Please forgive. I don't usually explain myself well. And remember, I've only played around with barrels and poles and never got too serious. However, the principle(pal?) is the same. In order to make that turn in the correct lead, the horse needs to left that inside shoulder. Imagine a lead change. A very extreme lead change. Same with the poles. They are really nothing more than flying lead changes. And, to do that they need to lift that shoulder to throw that leg out there to take the weight of the turn….
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm just not good at this. I've got to get mowing right now, but I'll try to find something on YouTube that may explain it better when I come back in.
> 
> Maybe someone else out there has some input?
Click to expand...


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Ellen - how are you keeping?


Hey Koolio. I am keeping well. Last night a line of storms came thru and soaked the ground. A nice gentle rain. I went out this a.m. and my garden looked regenerated. Very, very thankful. 

Hope you are doing well. 

Have a good one. God bless.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> More good news. I've spoken of my work at building my credit score and our plight for buying a home. Well, I sent her an email Saturday inquiring about FHA financing mh's over 15 years old as someone said they wouldn't. She said FHA doesn't have that restriction and that it is the individual lenders that FHA backs that typically put that out there. Then she proceeded to let me know she went ahead and pulled my score again since it was still inside her 90 days of the last pull and I'm at 640!!!!!! Only needed a 620 to qualify for FHA so we gave her all the financial info to go forward with applying to see how much I can borrow.
> 
> 
> I am ecstatic!!!!! Ok I am out of time for today. I hope everyone has an amazing day!!!!


Rick

*First of all, CONGRATS Paw Paw. *That baby girl is going to have you wrapped around her finger. So happy for you. What a blessing! 

Wonderful news on the credit score. Way to go Big Boy:thumbsup:

You are on a R o o o o l l l l


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker, my suggestion for DVDs: google Julie Goodnight DVDs, somewhere in her Principles of Riding I bet (am sure) she covers what you are asking (I have the 2 canter DVDs & have drooled over the P of R series...but they ARE pricey...can be found on Amazon). I would love to have that series, from "This is a horse...to...this is the canter" lol! LOVE Julie Goodnight!

Much good news, Rick!! happy for you!

Nice bareback pad, Blue! Looks very like the one I use when I can bareback on Spirit.

Janice is still trying to get thru my thick head the lift the inside shoulder-engage hindquarters thing, while lightly tipping the nose...very confusing to me! (And all about teaching me to use my BODY to ride & the reins aren't a "steering wheel" lol!) She got on Bailey once to show me what it looks like (went so fast & she's subtle!); got Bailey instantly into this beautiful collection/trot/turning thing. Wow...

I got up later than I wanted to (6am instead of 4 am); still trying to get rested up & needed the sleep. Too late for laundry room 'tho, so will get up early tomorrow & get that done, go get my feathers (hair!) cut.

Went to the grocery store a bit ago, amazing how fast $160 can go...although i did buy a new scratching post, since the cats have decimated the other two & seemed to have decided yesterday that "Bob" is the new "scratching post"...even 'tho he's been sitting just fine & unmolested in the living for months! Yesterday twice found him tipped over from his box. Grrr...

Nicker, canceling on that iffy ride sounds like it was meant to be (the canceling). Can't be any fun to try & ride if you're concerned that another rider can't control her horse. Your neighboring couple sound great to have a fun ride with. Hope you're getting horse time today!

Yes, fall seems to be coming up fast. I'm thinking I'm in for another winter at work (have gotten very tired of being out in the elements). Have requested my late October vacation (in writing; A/C said "But we can't do without you!" (even 'tho we're now fully staffed & newest young woman will be fully trained/on shift by then). I replied "You'll have to. I have things I need to do, a friend is visiting from out-of-state, & I need to get away from this place before I face another winter!"). What I didn't say is that I'll also (beginning in September) be heavily into researching prospects for another job...For once, I need something to work out for ME.

Sure hope everyone hay issues work out good. Janice gets hers from a neighbor. Been so rainy this summer...I don't know how that's going.

Later all, need to get on w/some home-stuff...


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Twalker, my suggestion for DVDs: google Julie Goodnight DVDs, somewhere in her Principles of Riding I bet (am sure) she covers what you are asking (I have the 2 canter DVDs & have drooled over the P of R series...but they ARE pricey...can be found on Amazon). I would love to have that series, from "This is a horse...to...this is the canter" lol! LOVE Julie Goodnight!
> 
> .


tjtalon - Thanks for the information on Julie Goodnight. I will check into it.


----------



## Blue

*TWalker*, Charmayne James is another good one. Julie Goodnight has excellent info on all around training and riding, but Charmayne is a champion barrel racer and may have some nice tips too. But for info on "lifting the shoulder" Julie would be where to start


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *TWalker*, Charmayne James is another good one. Julie Goodnight has excellent info on all around training and riding, but Charmayne is a champion barrel racer and may have some nice tips too. But for info on "lifting the shoulder" Julie would be where to start


Blue, I'm not barrel racing. Trainer is uses barrels so we can practice how to turn your horse. I'd fall off if I really tried barrel racing.:rofl:


----------



## Blue

I see! But, it's still the same principle. A turn is a turn, whether at a gallop or a walk, right?

In the meantime, I would be working unilaterally on neck reining.


----------



## Koolio

Twalker - this is how I understand riding with seat and leg to turn the horse. 
Seat first. I start with the he seat because your seat will naturally position your legs. You will slightly turn your pelvis (think belly button) in the direction the you want the horse to turn, keeping your weight evenly distributed on your seat bones. The horse can feel this and will respond. You can practice by riding in a straight line and experimenting with shifting your body slightly to see if the horse starts to move to one side or the other. Think pointing your core or belly button where you want to go.
Now legs. As you turn your core and pelvis, your legs will move. If you keep your weight even and don't pitch inward, your outside leg will naturally come back a little bit and your inside leg will plant itself closer to the shoulder as you balance yourself. Think of the horse turning around your inside leg and that your leg is there to support and prevent the horse from dropping its shoulder. Horses move away from pressure, so in the turn, the horse will lift its inside shoulder in response to your leg being there. Don't add pressure, just think of your leg as a pillar that the horse must turn around. The outside leg will control the hindquarters as it will fall behind the girth slightly. This will make the horse move in an arc around your inside leg with a bend through the rib cage. If you lose the outside contact and have your inside leg too far back the horse may swing its but around and plant the inside front foot, doing a turn on the forehand instead. 
Try standing with your feet shoulder width apart and your knees slightly bent. Stand deeply in your centre of gravity and then turn your core or belly to the direction you want to go. Notice how the inside leg takes the weight and your outside leg pivots back. That is what the turn using your seat feels like, but exaggerated.
Lastly, hands. If you ar riding two handed, you simply open the inside rein inviting the horses nose to tip and come inward in the direction you are turning. Don't drop your hand, just open the rein. The outside rein should maintain steady contact as should your inside leg. This will cue the horse to flex downward and give you softness. Instructors will tell you to ride inside leg to outside hand as these are the stabilizing elements at keep the horse soft and round. Before hands, however, think riding with your seat and core first and foremost.

I don't know if this is what you were looking for or if it helps at all. I regularly play games where I get my horse on a straight line and use just my seat and legs to purposefully wander off that line. It works quite well and gives you a good idea of how to position yourself. For a sharp turn, you will need legs.

Lastly, don't forget eyes up and looking where you want to go!

My BIL said he had all his horses trained to move into pressure and so they turned into his inside leg. When he told me this, I was really confused and nervous about riding his horses. Once I got on I realized, he is just doing the same thing, only thinking of it differently. He focussed on his inside leg to support the shoulder and didn't realize his outside leg was doing anything to limit the hindquarters. He was still riding mainly with his core. I got on and rode as usual with no problems. Riding with your seat becomes very intuitive once you wrap your head around it and get over thinking about which leg to use with which hand and when.


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> *TWalker*, I see what you mean. It's hard to transition from neck reining to direct reining. IMO, it's kind of a full body move. Right rein to tip the nose, but don't you have to also lift that shoulder to be able to pivot through your turn?
> 
> I would start slow and direct rein but put emphasis on lifting the inside shoulder with that rein, while the inside leg is pressing the hindquarters out the outside leg is pressing the shoulders around.
> 
> Hmmm… I'm envisioning it in my head but not sure I'm explaining correctly. And I've only dabbled in barrels as my mare is such a clod.
> 
> I took a spin around in my new bareback pad this morning! Wow! I really like it. I may or may not change the cinch to something with a little more area to it. The last pic is my old man Bart. His coat is still in good condition but he's starting to lose weight and top line. He's still the ruler of the pasture though.


This is what I would do to get a pivot on the haunches or a rollback that relies a straight body rather than a fluid round turn. I am now confused about why Twalker is trying to accomplish.:confused_color:

Maybe I am confusing??

I like the bareback pad. It looks very comfy and reasonably substantial!


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> Twalker - this is how I understand riding with seat and leg to turn the horse.
> Seat first. I start with the he seat because your seat will naturally position your legs. You will slightly turn your pelvis (think belly button) in the direction the you want the horse to turn, keeping your weight evenly distributed on your seat bones. The horse can feel this and will respond. You can practice by riding in a straight line and experimenting with shifting your body slightly to see if the horse starts to move to one side or the other. Think pointing your core or belly button where you want to go.
> Now legs. As you turn your core and pelvis, your legs will move. If you keep your weight even and don't pitch inward, your outside leg will naturally come back a little bit and your inside leg will plant itself closer to the shoulder as you balance yourself. Think of the horse turning around your inside leg and that your leg is there to support and prevent the horse from dropping its shoulder. Horses move away from pressure, so in the turn, the horse will lift its inside shoulder in response to your leg being there. Don't add pressure, just think of your leg as a pillar that the horse must turn around. The outside leg will control the hindquarters as it will fall behind the girth slightly. This will make the horse move in an arc around your inside leg with a bend through the rib cage. If you lose the outside contact and have your inside leg too far back the horse may swing its but around and plant the inside front foot, doing a turn on the forehand instead.
> Try standing with your feet shoulder width apart and your knees slightly bent. Stand deeply in your centre of gravity and then turn your core or belly to the direction you want to go. Notice how the inside leg takes the weight and your outside leg pivots back. That is what the turn using your seat feels like, but exaggerated.
> Lastly, hands. If you ar riding two handed, you simply open the inside rein inviting the horses nose to tip and come inward in the direction you are turning. Don't drop your hand, just open the rein. The outside rein should maintain steady contact as should your inside leg. This will cue the horse to flex downward and give you softness. Instructors will tell you to ride inside leg to outside hand as these are the stabilizing elements at keep the horse soft and round. Before hands, however, think riding with your seat and core first and foremost.
> 
> I don't know if this is what you were looking for or if it helps at all. I regularly play games where I get my horse on a straight line and use just my seat and legs to purposefully wander off that line. It works quite well and gives you a good idea of how to position yourself. For a sharp turn, you will need legs.
> 
> Lastly, don't forget eyes up and looking where you want to go!
> 
> My BIL said he had all his horses trained to move into pressure and so they turned into his inside leg. When he told me this, I was really confused and nervous about riding his horses. Once I got on I realized, he is just doing the same thing, only thinking of it differently. He focussed on his inside leg to support the shoulder and didn't realize his outside leg was doing anything to limit the hindquarters. He was still riding mainly with his core. I got on and rode as usual with no problems. Riding with your seat becomes very intuitive once you wrap your head around it and get over thinking about which leg to use with which hand and when.


YES! This! You put it into words in a way I just couldn't get out. The Dance. It's all a Dance.

It's so hard to express what is essentially by feel. Well put Koolio.

Twalker, have we completely sent you running away? I hope not. We're really a very helpful group. Usually.

Remember though. All horses will respond minutely to differing pressures. Experiment and see what you get with different body moves.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's something to make more confusion....I believe horses actually lean into pressure when they are first learning. If we continue to keep the pressure there, and then they finally move away, they get the aha moment of .....OK, AWAY from pressure!

We worked on that today actually. He is stiff on one side and will side pass into my right leg when I am squeezing to move him over.. Finally he got it. He's in need of a tune up! LOL


----------



## Blue

*Nicker* that is very true, but mostly typical of younger horses still learning. Usually by the riding age, they understand to "give" to the pressure. Of course there's exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, I love your explanation of the turn. That's how I understand it, but couldn't put it so well in words.
Lucy is losing her puppiness, she's still gorgeous.

*Roadyy*, congratulations on the beautiful g-daughter and on your credit score. Big week! You are now grand-papa or grand-père.  Are you reading all 2357 pages we wrote while you were gone? You might need another week off to catch up.

*MR*, finally some saddle time: yay! 
*AA*, thinking of you and your dogs. :wink:
*Celeste*, that boyfriend is a keeper. Professional cat-herder, they are a rare species.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8

Short ride on Buttercup this morning: all good, except saddle pad was slipping backward from the saddle. I had to change girth, now the pad? :icon_rolleyes: She's "Princess Buttercup" all right... It was really cold this morning, like close to freezing. Flies were hiding, that was nice.
Did a couple hours mountain bike to explore more trails. One dead end, one discovery I will have to investigate further. Now I'm sore all over and falling asleep. Advil and bedtime for me. Good night everyone!
pics: morning ride, afternoon bike adventure, I walked over a beaver dam back to the bike, water on each side. And one of Leyla as a puppy, just... because.


----------



## chl1234

Eole said:


> *Celeste*, that boyfriend is a keeper. Professional cat-herder, they are a rare species.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8


Eole, I remember that commercial. pretty funny.

Day Z is a pretty good cat-herding dog. She regularly rounds up one of our cats and herds her.

I am so envious of everyone getting to ride. Dr. says at least another month...and I have to find boots that 1) I can get on, 2) will fit both feet and 3) not get stuck if the ankle swells.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning, everyone!

I hope Tracey's GREAT explanation helps Twalker, because it certainly helped me! I read it 3x, thinking...oh, yeah, that's what Janice said...that's what Janice meant. Light bulb moments! Very helpful...

I'm a terrible overthinker in general & have trouble loosening that tendency when horseback. Even last lesson Janice is saying "Remember that 'camera' in your belly button, turn it to 'look' at where you're going & let your eyes follow...Ride with your core!...stop THINKING!!"

Lol...I'm a slooow learner...

Lovely pictures, Eole (your beautiful dog sure was a cute puppy!) Happy you got a good ride.

On my way to waking up. Coffee is a wonderful thing...


----------



## NickerMaker71

chl1234 said:


> I am so envious of everyone getting to ride. Dr. says at least another month...and I have to find boots that 1) I can get on, 2) will fit both feet and 3) not get stuck if the ankle swells.


I don't know what your ride (English/Western) but I have a pair of Western boots that actually zipper up the side! A rare find! I got them at Rod's Western Palace. 

OR if you ride English, a pair of paddock boots that lace? I love mine, I wear them to wear them in the fall and winter.


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning All.


Celeste, better do the reverse shotgun wedding and make her marry him.


AA, I'm sorry to see you are again having health issues with the dogs. Praying for the best.

Eole, no ma'am. I did not even try to read back that far as I knew how fast this thread moves now. I just picked a few pages and start from there. lol


I'm hoping the rain holds off this afternoon so I can finally go see my Reba. Working 10 hour days, hauling hay and feed then moving the boys off the back pasture kinda kills any extra time had for going over to her. 


This Saturday we are suppose to have the Mounted Posse S&R riding test and horse social test. They need to make sure all the horses are suited for being close to the other horses in the group without balking and to make sure you can handle your horse. If one or both of these are not up to par then you are out. Otherwise everyone and their brother will want to join just to get the feed discount benefit or access to the new barn being built to house the posse horses for almost no cost. I know my boys Trusty and Little Man will do fine and I'll likely take Rowdy as well just to see how he does. He did fine at the show so we will see if he will do fine in working together.


Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Eole, what beautiful pictures as always. :faceshot:

I spent the whole day out at the barn yesterday just like I wanted. Of course didn't get near as much done as I wanted....OH wait, I really didn't get _anything_ done. :x I don't know how I spend my hours.....

We did get a ride in. It wasn't the greatest ride. I noticed Jay wasn't standing totally square in the stall, and then he was not walking totally forward. I figured he was still stiff....but it's been 5 days. I took him into the woods to see if he was 'faking' and he was kinda trippy in there too. That was no fun, so we headed home.

Of course he picked up the pace going home. :twisted: But when we went to do his 'exercises' after we unsaddled, it was clear he was stiff throughout his whole body. I was right, he just delt with the stiffness to get home...faster! LOL The TART!

I did talk to the massage therapist and she suggested a little bute for a couple days (which I thought too) and see if that helps,, if not she will come back and see if he is out of wack again. :icon_rolleyes: Let's hope it's residual soreness.

Thhat's about it here. Temps cool in the mornings but dry for the next three days. I see a lot of people in the hay fields. Keep your fingers crossed for us!!

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG:gallop:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Eole that video was HILARIOUS! I've never seen it before, it's comedy gold!
One of my cats likes to try to herd the sheep along with the sheep dogs. It's funny to watch! Not very helpful though.
Congrats Roaddy on the new arrival!
Nicker, I'm sorry Jay is sore. Have you considered offering extra magnesium for a few days to help his muscles relax? Works for me when I get tight muscles, it might help? Or give him a light massage yourself? I do with my two, Boston loves it, really leans into it. 
Koolio, that explanation was great, and exactly as I was taught too. 
I haven't had time to ride lately, but hope to fit one in on the weekend. Unfortunately they're forecasting rain...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning HF friends! 

I have discovered that my computer is at its best early morning and late at night. Maybe has something to do with internet "traffic jams" and me trying to "drive" an old computer though the mess. 

Of course, by the time I read though all the posts, 50 pages have flown by, and I can't respond cause I'm back in rush hour internet traffic. :icon_rolleyes:

Love all the discussions on what seems like a simple turn! 

Koolio: Very good explaination! I love the way you incorperate the feel, the motion, and the intent into one complete package. 

As Blue said, the Dance! 

I think of riding like dancing with my horse too. Sometimes everything is smooth and flows, and other times...well maybe a couple of drunks trying to dance would be a good analogy!! 

Another instructor that I really like for breaking things down into very simple steps is Jane Savoie. I did get to meet her in person many years ago at a clinic and discovered i could understand the way she explains things. 

Sometimes, I just have to hear something several different ways before it clicks in my brain. 

Of Hay. Oh jeez. My regular guy that will deliver and stack the hay for me, keeps waiting to bring mine (for a variety of reasons) later and later. Each time seems to be of lower quality. 

Tried to get a nearby place with more consistant quality hay to deliver, but so far no call back. The hay there is rather high carb, so I have to worry about Chivas getting too fat and too much sugar. 

So asked some friends to help me go get some hay, but only day they can do it is Sunday, and the hay place isn't open then. 

I am down to 3 good bales, and 1 so-so bale. 

Must get hay soon!!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Perfect explanation. In my head I was thinking, inside rein, outside leg behind girth to "wrap" your horse around inside leg at the girth. Even though I ride very little these days, it's still firm in my mind and I can feel it when I think it! Now if my back would cooperate, I'll be back on soon! I had a better day yesterday. I get stiff if I sit too long and my butt feels like I have been sitting on a wooden bench! The pain starts in my lower back and goes down the back of both thighs. Actually, now it only goes down through my butt, not the thighs, so I guess that is progress. I can reach for things better too. 

Today is supposed to be the last beautiful day we have before some seriously hot weather comes in. We are going to get into the 90s on Friday with lots of humidity. I am planning on lunch with my son and a stop at my frineds church festival. I have no A/C in the truck. I bet I will be one hot mess wherever I go LOL.

I got the news that I have a day of training on Aug 19 and on Aug 26 I have the new hire day to fill out paperwork and find out how things work in that school. I still have not heard from the other district, but I don't think I will until August. Trying not to think about work too much LOL. Two very different jobs. Almost no prep work for the HS job, lots for the Jr. High. I will wait until August rolls around before I dive in I guess.

Nike is doing fine. His legs are covered in flies. As soon as my back will allow, I am going to spread SWAT over his lower legs to see if that helps at all. Too much mud and manure that has not been cleaned up. Poor thing. I pray to God that I can move him this winter and get him trained up a bit.


----------



## apachetears

Roadyy said:


> You know how most cities have sculptures of animals all placed in different places all over town? Well, Louisville is no exception. I noticed they had horses statues in hotels and along the side walks all over town so I started getting pictures of them.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> View attachment 668545
> 
> 
> View attachment 668553
> 
> 
> View attachment 668561
> 
> 
> View attachment 668569
> 
> 
> View attachment 668577
> 
> 
> View attachment 668585
> 
> 
> View attachment 668593
> 
> 
> View attachment 668601
> 
> 
> View attachment 668609
> 
> 
> View attachment 668617


Nice pics!
The town south of us has a college and they renamed the team from the Braves to the Wolves, They have since scattered multicolored wolf statues like these all over town.
-------
The folks down the road from us have cement statues of a mare and foal, every time we ride by on my horse she looks at them as if wondering why they don't run over and say HI!


----------



## apachetears

Good News!
The Grandson obtained permission from his parents to ride horses!
So yesterday we rode the bridal path on our property first time, he rode Bud and they got along as expected LOL Bud is people wise and knows the kid from birth.
No injuries and much fun.
He has my helmet and we must locate some riding boots for growing feet.


----------



## apachetears

We spotted a Whitetail who traveled along side us as we rode.
Unknown if you can actually see the deer in the picture.
I don't hunt them and put out salt and feed plots, they have no fear of the horses.
I see them often on my property as we ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Work has been very stressful lately, but on the flip side, it felt really good to work with a couple of patients and see big improvements after my interventions. Feels good to be able to make a difference, and make the patients and families lives just a bit better. 

Plus I caught some signs & symptoms missed by the previous nurses and several doctors. Fortunately I have a good rapport with the admitting doctor, and he listened to my concerns and ran a few tests at my request. Tests came up positive, and I think we were able to save that patients life. Hope so, but a better chance now that the cause was located. 

I really do like working with that doctor, he is one of my favorites. Sure makes the load easier when there is a good, professional rapport with the doctors. Better for the patients too!!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It is a rainy day here. Woo Hoo!! We need it!

HappyPlace - I hope your back gets better soon. Did you pinch your sciatic nerve? Ouch! You must be very excited about going back to school. I can't remember which position you have for sure, the HS or the JH? Which one did you prefer? Any recent pics of Nike?

Roadyy - I hope y get some time in with Reba today. I am always so amazed at how much you do and how busy you are. You are an inspiration.

Nicker - I know what you mean how you can spend a day at the barn and the time just disappears... Those are the best times...

Anita - We have the same issue with Internet as we have rural service. Not great at times. I hope you get some hay soon! If the rain here today and tomorrow is followed by some good sunset, we might see a decent second cut! That will help but hay will stil be expensive as the price of beef is WAY up and farmers are feeding their cows first. I am so glad I have my hay looked free, but would be happier if it was all a little better quality...

Eole - I love your pictures! They remind me of northern BC.

Lucy has a vet appointment today for her last set of vaccinations. She is getting so big, and not a puppy anymore. We finished our first set of puppy K classes on Tuesday and will now take a break until September. DH and I are still undecided on whether to get a second boxer puppy in the fall. Two boxers are great together, but it would mean three dogs for a few years. Hemi, our Boston is not overly impressed with Lucy, but he tolerates her.

I was supposed to go trail riding today, but it is very wet. Yesterday I found Some lovely Saskatoon berry (service berry) bushes just down the road and picked a bunch of berries. DH LOVES Saskatoon berry pie, so I will make some for him tonight. It's a good day to bake and he will be home from a business trip tonight. A nice surprise for him.

DD and I are going to a horse show this weekend where she will be eventing Cheeky Pony. I am going for mom-support. It should be fun as we will tent overnight. After that, DH is on vacation so we will be prepping for a MC trip to Montana for a BMW Rally. He is more excited about it than I am, but we are going with another couple and should have fun. I don't like to leave home much as I am happiest hanging out on the acreage with all the critters...

Have a great day!


----------



## Koolio

*Tack rooms*

I think Nicker posted a pic of her lovely tack room a while back. Mine is not nearly so homey, but this is it.

The saddle wall. 









We have a blanket wall as well as storage for lotions and potions and the small stuff like leg wraps, extra hardware, etc.









You can kind of see the halter wall. It is cluttered in this picture with fly bonnets and a bunch of stuff that doesn't belong there.









With 4 horses, we have a lot of extra tack. Since these pics, I cleaned out the tack room and gave away a bunch of excess tack, but every hook and rack is still full. I also have an awesome industrial medicine cabinet in the tack room that is fully stocked. Got it from a friend. If you are going to get seriously injured at my place, best to do it in the barn. LOL!

Show us your tack rooms!!


----------



## Celeste

I love the cat herding video!!

I also like the idea of a reverse shotgun wedding.


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne said:


> Work has been very stressful lately, but on the flip side, it felt really good to work with a couple of patients and see big improvements after my interventions. Feels good to be able to make a difference, and make the patients and families lives just a bit better.
> 
> Plus I caught some signs & symptoms missed by the previous nurses and several doctors. Fortunately I have a good rapport with the admitting doctor, and he listened to my concerns and ran a few tests at my request. Tests came up positive, and I think we were able to save that patients life. Hope so, but a better chance now that the cause was located.
> 
> I really do like working with that doctor, he is one of my favorites. Sure makes the load easier when there is a good, professional rapport with the doctors. Better for the patients too!!


Way to go Anita! I am so grateful for caring and capable medical staff when you need them. Your patients are fortunate to have you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: Bummer about the truck, and no a/c in the remaining running vehicle? That would be enough to send me new vehicle shopping! 

Your DS is moving to Idaho? Dag-nabbit. Now you really are going to need a new vehicle! When those grandbabies start coming, you are going to need to be visiting a LOT. 

My DS moved 4 hours away, not too bad, could make it back and forth in a day if neccessary. Plus new places to explore. Couple years later, another 4 hours away, then another and another. Now the kid is 12 hours away and I have to take actual time off to visit. He's just too old to paddle anymore, darnit. 

LOVE your new bareback pad!! It looks soft and comfortable, and Lacey looks quite pleased too! Is it slippery?


----------



## Blue

Anita, :happydance::clap:

Gotta go! :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: your tackroom is beautiful! Love the wood paneled walls and it is so neat and organized! Hard to believe that is 4 horses' worth of stuff. 

No way am I posting pictures of my tackroom until after I can get in there with a broom and some spider spray! It is the very basic, no frills kind of place with dirt floors and feed cans. 

Also have the "wall of bridles/halters/leads" in my laundry room, and the extra saddle & blanket storage in my spare bedroom. That would be the only picture I could post...

It would be hard to train a second Boxer so close to Lucy's age, but very fun for her to have a companion. Only thing better than a Boxer is TWO Boxers! 

Congratulations to your DH!! Wow what an achievment to be in the upper tier in such a demanding sport!! 

Good luck to him in Montana & Take lots of pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: OMG Katlyn is sooooooo beautiful!! What a precious little girl

So happy your score is finally up where you can buy a place for the family and the horses to live together. :loveshower:

Amber looks so grown up! Beautiful girl and I love the haircut. 

The Painted Horses are so cool, I just love Kentucky, so many neat horsey places and things to do. 7000 at the concerts? WOW what a crowd. Looks like you had a blast, and doing God's work what could be better than that?


----------



## Twalker

Hi Guys,

Sorry about confusing everyone with what I was asking in regards to turning.

Koolio - Great instructions. I understand that. That will help me out alot.

Blue - I understood you also in regards to the dance. 

Here is some info regarding the horses training. Nibby is a Saddlebred and has no neck reining understanding. I on the otherhand have only ridden horses by neck reining and voice command. I taught myself how to ride. I am on the greatest rider and my goal is to learn all the "newer to me" techniques. I have only had two lessons so far and Trainer is starting me from scratch. 

Now, getting to the dancing part of riding. I can't dance period and the hubby refuses to dance with me. I have two left feet.:rofl: I hope that I can learn this new dance with horses. Trainer teaches Western Pleasure. There is all new terms to learn.

Thanks to all of you that responded with advice. I will use it and practice it.

I will be going to the barn for a horse show they are having with some of the people taking lessons. I will try to get pointer there too.

You guys rock!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Computer is still working!! Going to try a few more quick posts...

*Eole*: Leyla's puppy picture is so adorable! She looks like a favorite suffed doggie come to life. 

Hope you find a pad that works for Princess Buttercup! I recently used a pad with the waffle neoprine bottom, and it sticks like glue on my pudgy round Chivas. 

The video, oh Lordy! Had me :rofl::rofl:

*HP*: So nice to have TWO jobs for this fall! Sure hope the back gets better soon, and Nike's legs get better too. 

I hope I can get my truck back today, hard to get hay without one, lol

Have a great day everyone, will try to catch up the rest later.


----------



## Happy Place

I don't have two jobs yet! I have the Jr high job and waiting to get the interview for the HS job. Gotta hop in the shower to try to loosen my back up. I feel like my whole house smells of Ben Gay!


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachetears said:


> We spotted a Whitetail who traveled along side us as we rode.
> Unknown if you can actually see the deer in the picture.
> I don't hunt them and put out salt and feed plots, they have no fear of the horses.
> I see them often on my property as we ride.


 
Your Grandson's smile says it all!! What a handsome young man and horse too! They look great together! 

What kind of horse is Bud? He looks gaited and a nice size for kids. 

Yes, can see the deer in the picture!!

Last post for a while computer is acting wonky again...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

Congrats Roadyy. 

Two days of vacation to make a long weekend off to camp. :gallop:
Leaving tomorrow mid morning, today is a day of rest.
Weather should be on my side all weekend.

I will take the Go-Pro video camera with a strap for my skull.
Then I will need to get something to youtube, we'll see how this goes.

Koolio, tack room nerd alert! That is way too clean and organized.

I have a saddle rack in the basement.
I grab the saddle with pad and headgear and toss it in the truck bed.
This is done with one fluid motion that picks up everything all at once.
I know, it's a bit rough but it's just my saddle.
Gets rained on, goes through the river, and sometimes sits in the sun all day.
Enough humor for today.

NM: my miles mean nothing, *PH13* is the one here with all the miles!

*NM:* in regards to the *Group Rides* and tension and such.
I never put much thought in it, I just went and said let's go.
Maybe not the right way of thinking but it worked.
Many times I have had to change riding order due to horse attitudes.
Hold back in the brush let a few people go and blend in between others.

I believe the key point here is knowing something is not right before the bad.
Make the change immediately before things go south.
These things always elevate and don't magically get better.
I have even took a turn before and caught up elsewhere on the ride.

Jiggy or jigging is a term we all use and defined differently among us.
My horse is jiggy when everything is done sideways or in a side-pass fashion.
Things are now going south, my cue for an immediate change.

*Turning: The new Topic.*
I am lost with the turning topic, please do not try to explain.
I am a man and will never comprehend the principles explained here.

My horse is neck reined extremely well, two hands only when racking for extended period.
This ensures a high head set and paying attention to everything around him.
If I lean my horse turns based on how far I lean, this is while traveling fast.
At a slower pace if I turn my body or look in a direction he follows.
I do not know how this works but it does.
When the walker was green slight rein encouragement was needed until he caught on.
Encouragement usually meant I used my other hand to gently pull the rein in the direction I wanted to go.
Eventually this lead into complete neck reining within 1 riding season.
A little refreshing at the beginning of the second season and all was good.

I hope everyone has an opportunity to ride this weekend.
I have rambled enough.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, what you describe is why I'm in love w/Spirit (even 'tho she outsmarts me & tries to take advantage, but Janice said that she does that to everyone, ever HER!). I've only ever gotten her incredible TWH walk out to the speed of a fast trot, so can't imagine racking yet...but sure would like to find out. I've also found that if I vforget about my smoldering brain/get in the moment that the horse goes where I want him/her too. A few times when have been in sync with Bailey (& Spirit is REALLY good at it) I've just had the thought "there" before I turn my eyes..& there they were! Which brings me to:

Dancing...at my pace & position, I've let them dance & have followed & have had a few light bulb/wonderful moments where we're dancing together. (Also, in my life, I find it much easier to try & dance with a horse that I like than with a human..which I generally turned out to...ummm...dislike! But that's another story (stories) that's covered in dust & will remain so!)

AA, that's wonderful you were so there for your patients, & had a doctor around who could/would listen.

Lovely tack room, Tracey! Now, admit it...did you tidy up just a wee bit before the picture?!

Was feeling a little bummed w/no horse contact these days off & don't-know-when-next yet, but started recalling (w/"dancing") all the good things that have happened lately...fodder for the soul, that!

As for this last day off before the cycle starts again, am attacking my bedroom, which is a mess...not "ling" mess, but things just kinda got shoved in when I moved in this pace & stayed there. Not good fung-shei at all...! So, trying to figure out a better/move livable arrangement.

Later all! Those who can ride, ride! Those who can't...keep on breathing 'till you can!


----------



## chl1234

NickerMaker71 said:


> I don't know what your ride (English/Western) but I have a pair of Western boots that actually zipper up the side! A rare find! I got them at Rod's Western Palace.
> 
> OR if you ride English, a pair of paddock boots that lace? I love mine, I wear them to wear them in the fall and winter.


I would love a pair of western boots with a zipper! that would be so handy. I ride both Western and English (mostly western) and the only boots I have are my English ankle boots and they are way too tight (and I can't move the foot enough to get it in the boot anyway)


----------



## tjtalon

chl1234 said:


> I would love a pair of western boots with a zipper! that would be so handy. I ride both Western and English (mostly western) and the only boots I have are my English ankle boots and they are way too tight (and I can't move the foot enough to get it in the boot anyway)


These are my riding boots (not useful for anything to do w/showing, of course). Got them for $40 at Kohl's (on sale from $100). Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!). And LOVE the zippers! This may not help you at all, just a suggestion of what may be out there for just lessoning in Western. I've used them for the past two years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been ankle-deep in muddy & pooled runs). I water-proof them regularly. They're holding up REALLY well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface). These are "Natural Soul" by Naturalizer.


----------



## tjtalon

Well, chl, helps to attach the picture (!)


----------



## chl1234

tjtalon, thanks so much for the tip! I will be in Phoenix early next week and will see if I can find some.


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> These are my riding boots. Got them for $40 at Kohl's (on sale from $100). Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!). I've used them for the past two years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been ankle-deep in muddy & pooled runs). I water-proof them regularly. They're holding up REALLY well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface). These are "Natural Soul" by Naturalizer.


I had to do this. :lol:









These are my riding _*shoes*_.
Got them for *$20* at *Ebay*.
Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!).
*Never even noticed the break in period.*
I've used them for the past *three* years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been *knee*-deep in muddy & pooled runs).
I *wear them in the water* regularly.
They *held* up REALLY well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface).
*They were retired last year*.
*Holes on the sides provide great drainage*.
These are "Natural Soul" by Naturalizer.
*Identical replacement pair is in use now, great riding shoe.*
*For those that frequent the river it can't be beat.*

Full of myself today, great day off of work.


----------



## Roadyy

MR I love those for boating of any kind and never thought of them for riding in the wet lands. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> I had to do this. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 669017
> 
> 
> These are my riding _*shoes*_.
> Got them for *$20* at *Ebay*.
> Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!).
> *Never even noticed the break in period.*
> I've used them for the past *three* years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been *knee*-deep in muddy & pooled runs).
> I *wear them in the water* regularly.
> They *held* up REALLY well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface).
> *They were retired last year*.
> *Holes on the sides provide great drainage*.
> These are "Natural Soul" by Naturalizer.
> *Identical replacement pair is in use now, great riding shoe.*
> *For those that frequent the river it can't be beat.*
> 
> Full of myself today, great day off of work.


Why would you retire them? They are just getting broke in............


----------



## tjtalon

maryland rider said:


> i had to do this. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 669017
> 
> 
> these are my riding _*shoes*_.
> Got them for *$20* at *ebay*.
> Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!).
> *never even noticed the break in period.*
> i've used them for the past *three* years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been *knee*-deep in muddy & pooled runs).
> I *wear them in the water* regularly.
> They *held* up really well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface).
> *they were retired last year*.
> *holes on the sides provide great drainage*.
> These are "natural soul" by naturalizer.
> *identical replacement pair is in use now, great riding shoe.*
> *for those that frequent the river it can't be beat.*
> 
> full of myself today, great day off of work.


cool!!!:d


----------



## Blue

*MR*, Ever heard of duct tape? Fixes stuff regularly! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> *Turning: The new Topic.*
> I am lost with the turning topic, please do not try to explain.
> I am a man and will never comprehend the principles explained here.
> 
> .


Going to try to explain anyway...

Steps to a perfect turn (_translated from original Koolio Version_) 

1) git on yer horse
2) sit deep in tha saddle and hold onto that there horn
3) hoot & holler an kick 'em in tha ribs until he runs up tha butt of another horse

y'all will be turnin' quick like when that there horse kicks the fire outta yer horse.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

There is no way I can respond to everyone that posted over the last few days, so I am just saying hello to everyone!!

Nothing on the horse front. Haven't been out to the farm since Saturday night. Ughhhh. Planning on riding Isabella tomorrow night. Just lightly.

Finished my summer program today. Those kids are just great, but oh my, my butt is kicked.

I bought a fitbit step counter back in March when I decided I needed to lose 20 pounds for Isabella. (Down 14 pounds so far, thank you very much) 
I try to to get 10k steps a day...the recommended amount to stay fit and healthy. On a day I don't go to the farm, I usually have to take a 2 miles walk in order to get in my 10k steps.
During these two weeks, I have reached that goal before noon! I am at 18k for the day right now.

We had some police officers at the school yesterday to give a K-9 demo to the students and at the end of it, one of the students fainted for an unkown reason. The officers were on it! They used their radios to call for a rescue squad. She ended up being ok but having that happen while she was in my care was way too much for me.

I don't have children of my own but during these two weeks, I have 92 that I am responsible for. I love the program but am glad it only lasts 2 weeks.

I bought some wine for tonight. I don't drink much, mainly because I can't stand the taste of alcohol, but I think some sweet fruity wine is on the agenda along with some magical horse breath tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio said:


> I think Nicker posted a pic of her lovely tack room a while back. Mine is not nearly so homey, but this is it.
> 
> The saddle wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a blanket wall as well as storage for lotions and potions and the small stuff like leg wraps, extra hardware, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kind of see the halter wall. It is cluttered in this picture with fly bonnets and a bunch of stuff that doesn't belong there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 4 horses, we have a lot of extra tack. Since these pics, I cleaned out the tack room and gave away a bunch of excess tack, but every hook and rack is still full. I also have an awesome industrial medicine cabinet in the tack room that is fully stocked. Got it from a friend. If you are going to get seriously injured at my place, best to do it in the barn. LOL!
> 
> Show us your tack rooms!!


I LOVE your tack room!! Very professional looking. :runninghorse2:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Going to try to explain anyway...
> 
> Steps to a perfect turn (_translated from original Koolio Version_)
> 
> 1) git on yer horse
> 2) sit deep in tha saddle and hold onto that there horn
> 3) hoot & holler an kick 'em in tha ribs until he runs up tha butt of another horse
> 
> y'all will be turnin' quick like when that there horse kicks the fire outta yer horse.


:rofl::rofl: so true


----------



## Eole

Apachetears: Grandson looks so happy, a good fit with Bud.
AA, nice that you could help a patient and found a doc who would listen. 

Koolio and NM, can't believe how clean your tack rooms are. Are you sure you actually use them? 
I'll share mine, it's messier now, with less saddles. I confess: I'm a saddle hoarder. Any known treatment?

HP, yes on Nike pics: any visible change? Take care of your back so you can ride soon. It the lesson postponed?
Corgi, congratulation on the weight loss, impressive.
MR: have a GREAT riding week end and I am NOT wishing you any mishaps. :twisted:

No riding, working until Sunday, then off a couple days.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Fortunately I have a good rapport with the admitting doctor, and he listened to my concerns and ran a few tests at my request.
> Sure makes the load easier when there is a good, professional rapport with the doctors. Better for the patients too!!


:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:

I have been having exactly the same situation at work lately, which has been wonderful for me. In the past, the one doctor and the tech supervisor have made it clear that my observations are not appreciated and in fact have been told I was over-stepping my place by trying to bring things up. The 2 new-to-us doctors are _totally_ different. One in particular came from an ER where they used the techs to the furthest extent of their abilities.. so she welcomes my observations and input. Having this doctor make a point of thanking me for a couple catches - in front of the problem doctor and my tech supervisor no less - has been a huge mental pat on the back for me.

I don't want to be a robot and just mechanically do the same things by rote. So nice to have doctors that don't want that either!


*Rick*: loved all the painted horses. sounds like the trip was a memorable one.

*Blue* (i think?): love the bareback pad.. looks very comfy. hope it gets a lot of use.

*Koolio*: your tack room is beautiful! so neat and clean.

*HP*: hope your back continues to improve. back pain is the worst. :sad:

*apachetears*: yay for grandson riding!! you may want to look into caged or hooded stirrups for him.. they may be cheaper than having to get new riding boots for growing feet!

*MR*: look forward to your helmetcam vids! one of these days DH and I will get to those lovely trails you ride.

*corgi*: that is a lot of steps.. does knowing make you feel like you accomplished something or make you exhausted?


If I ever get near my tack room again, I will take some pics. With the hours I have been working, riding seems like a distant dream..


----------



## corgi

Thanks Eole! Vanity wasn't enough motivation to lose some weight. I am doing it for my horse. LOL

PH- a little bit of both! I know people who have jobs where they are on their feet all day get even more steps in, but since I spend many days in front of a computer, my high steps days first make me like Imhave accomplished something and then the exhaustion kicks in. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- I don't have any recent pics of Nike. I haven't seen any more changes and have not been able to work him at all. Rain and lack of round pen have tied my hands. I think he looks good and seems happy except when he is being eaten by flies. I got SWAT and I will put it on his legs once my back mends. Once there is no pain, I will get my lessons started.

Cogi I want a fitbit! I lost my original clip on one. 18000 steps wow that's about 7 miles!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Going to try to explain anyway...
> 
> Steps to a perfect turn (_translated from original Koolio Version_)
> 
> 1) git on yer horse
> 2) sit deep in tha saddle and hold onto that there horn
> 3) hoot & holler an kick 'em in tha ribs until he runs up tha butt of another horse
> 
> y'all will be turnin' quick like when that there horse kicks the fire outta yer horse.


Horn usage maybe once a year, I am tempted to saw it off.
Kick'em in the ribs is an instant leap to a gallop and then some.
I have also had 3 collisions with others already this year.
Not a perfect turn yet!



Eole said:


> MR: have a GREAT riding week end and I am NOT wishing you any mishaps. :twisted:


Now I feel like I am already hexed.
More bad is coming I can feel it.



phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: look forward to your helmetcam vids! one of these days DH and I will get to those lovely trails you ride.


You seem to travel a plenty, it's a wonder you have not been there yet.

Good Evening All:
Painting in the house this evening and the corn is growing.
All is well and off to camp tomorrow.

I may need to listen to some music before bed.
Seem to have Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan on the brain.
Another song by Alice in Chains called Man in the Box mixed in there too.
Strange what one's mind dreams up late in the evening.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> *MR*, Ever heard of duct tape? Fixes stuff regularly! :icon_rolleyes:


Duct tape is not an option, only bailing twine.
Problem is it renders the shoe too tight on the foot.

Good Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Horn usage maybe once a year, I am tempted to saw it off.
> Kick'em in the ribs is an instant leap to a gallop and then some.
> I have also had 3 collisions with others already this year.
> Not a perfect turn yet!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Keep on practicing, you'll get that turn one day. 

I have been told by a saddler that it doesn't work to saw the horn off, something about the way it is made, metal bar inside maybe? Don't really remember what exactly he said, but I was convinced not to try it. 

However, if one day you cut off your horn and it works out, I'll be glad to send you my saddle for a similar remodel. 

My tree is Ralide. (sp?)

Anywho, have a fabulous trip! Can't wait to se the video!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: your tack room is not messy! Big and beautiful is what I'd call it 

I am so glad you have more saddles (I think) than I do!! They are so fun to buy and try, aren't they? 

I thought about opening a tack store at one time. The area won't support one, but the problem would be I would have to have one of everything for me. I'd have to post "Not for Sale" signs on just about everything...

*Corgi*: 14 lbs gone is great!! :loveshower:
I sure hope you get some horsey time this weekend. I finally found the pictures of your DH and Scruffy. 

Those pictures brought tears to my eyes. Such a wonderful partnership! My favorite is the hug, such love in that picture...

*PH13*: I am glad you have Doctors that will work with you too! So nice to have teamwork instead of oppression. :wink:

I think employees work a lot harder if they get respect, and when those above them take the time to listen to their ideas. 

Only insecure folks turn down educated help. 

This MD (GP) took me seriously enough that there was a pulmonologist and a neurologist in the patients room within 10 minutes of my phone call. The MD came too. 

Our Ortho doctors are all very polite and about half are very easy to "suggest" things to. The rest have varying degrees of willingness to do as we ask. But all of them have at least one time agreed to a request or suggestion from me personally. 

After Chivas tossed me last October, one of the ortho Docs said "oh good, you're back" when he saw me return. So that was nice.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All!
These tack rooms are making me jealous, my tack hides in the "junk" room of our house. Its the room that catches all of the assorted stuff that has no home :razz: 
Corgi, well done on the 14 lbs, I'm currently trying to lose a few too, so far 4.5kg down, so about 9lb? Still have about 15kg to go though. Like you, it seems to help the motivation that it is for Boston's benefit as well as mine :wink:
Just had some bad news. My mum has just been diagnosed with thyroid lymphoma :sad: At this stage it sounds like its very treatable, she has to have surgery on Monday and then will decide the "game plan" with an oncologist after that. She is only 66, has had breast cancer (early stage) twice in the last four years (weirdly, they were both separate cancers, unrelated to each other). It all seems a bit deja vu at the moment. Think I will go and give Boston and Rose a big hug


----------



## Roadyy

Was able to go out and spend the evening for some R&R.

I was able to walk up and catch her halter with my hand in the open pasture with the other 2 mares right there by her. She pulled back a little once she realized I had her halter then settled right down and we went for a walk for about 10 minutes. I then stopped and tapped on the back of each leg and quickly got a leg lift. I thought to myself " Self, this is a great day!" Then I decided that was a great note to end a first day back so I turned her loose. Guess what happened next. Comon guess. Yep, she followed me around the pasture freely even with the other mares right there with her. We even circled them and walked away from them with her following me. I walked out of the pasture and she stood by the gate for a minute before turning to go back with the others. 

After feeding them I hung around just soaking in the moment as I watch her eat then headed home.

God sure has blessed me with some amazing bonuses this week.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

You all had me in stictches this morning! Great posts.:clap::rofl:

MR, so happy you get out this weekend! LOVE the shoes! :wink: Looks like something my DH would wear. he would say they were just broken in! LOL

Vicki, so sorry to hear about your mother. I am glad there is a good prognosis at this point. :hug:

Jay seemed better yesterday. I couldn't ride, as I had a committment, so I was limited on time, so we did some groundwork in stead. He was eager and willing and very in my pocket lately. 

I pulled out my 3 Minute Training book and did various things. Much more limber. We tried backing through some poles. Thinking this would be a breaze, it came to me that it wasn't! I would walk him through the poles, and when I was about to set him up to back back through them, he would move his hind end out of the way! LOL So we started by actaully only coming through the poles half way and then back thru. It didn't take him long to figure the whole thing out.

We are still working on side jpassing over a pole.

Funny thing is....being the great trail horse that he is I figured he would know how to do it.....nope! So that was fun to work on!

A productive day shopping yesterday. It's a sad day tho when it takes me 6 different stores to find a composition book with horses on the cover. :x What happened to the day and age where most of the book and binders had puppies/kitties/horses on them? What is this world coming to? 

Overall, the school supply options STINK this year! :x

Corgi, congrats on the poundage! I won't recognize you in December!

TJ, got our flights out your way for Oct. Hope it all works out! SIL found them CHEAP so had to jump on that! Fast and furious trip.

Stranger than fiction.........So here is a little scenerio that occured yesterday with my mother's DH. THose who have been around know he is not my favorite person.....So, I recently bought an Instaheater and stand to bathe the horses. He volunteered to help me put it together. (yes that is nice, but he thinks my DM and i are complete idiots and can't do anything for ourselves.) I said thanks, but i want to try it on my own. His reaction.....:icon_rolleyes:

So I went in for BUTE yesterday and he asked me how it was going. I said fine and that it had come with tools. He was :shock: I 'joked' that I thought the company must cater to rich people who don't readily keep tools handy.

His retort was....:x.most rich people would be having someone else putting it together for them. People like that are worthless. Those type of people need to die..................

Yep....Good MOrning to you too! I should have known better b/c this guy can't joke, nothing is funny to him, he is such a downer. That is a direct quote from him....I can't make this up.

I just walked away.....what do you say to that? Even if I had a retort.....it would be wasted on deaf ears and he is a waste of my energy. :icon_rolleyes: I do not know how my DM deals with him day in and day out. SIGH

Koolio, speaking of DHs, congrats on yours!! Wow! He must be good!! I too am now preferring to be a homebody now that I have horses in my life. I know it's good to travel, and I do love to.....but I also so love to be with them. 

AA, congrats you sound like a real asset to your hosspital.

HOping all of you have a wonderful day.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

VickyR: Put your mother in my prayer bag...hugs...

Good job, Rick & Reba!

Nicker, your mother's DH is simply unbelievable. And October had BETTER work out! I can't believe that there's even a question of my vacation request being accepted.

As for work...on to it...

All take care, later!


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> Your Grandson's smile says it all!! What a handsome young man and horse too! They look great together!
> 
> What kind of horse is Bud? He looks gaited and a nice size for kids.
> 
> Yes, can see the deer in the picture!!
> 
> Last post for a while computer is acting wonky again...


Bud is a stock quarter horse he has a smooth gait when he wants too but is known for choppy walking. 
He is a short and stocky like a bulldog quarter horse and is easy to get on and if you fall is not too for from the ground. LOL

Your PC may need it's Cache and temporary files cleaned.
Be advised adobe and adobe flash player are now said to be a security risk due to adware and a lot if not all browsers, IE, Mozilla and Google Chrome are stoppping use of it.
I have deleted and uninstalled all adobe products from my PC and it runs somewhat better My PC is a new one less than three years old and is having problems also.
If you don't wish to uninstall adobe then go to your task manager and "end task" while you browse on some web pages.
Good luck see ya when the PC comes back on line!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickiRose*: Best of luck to your dear momma. Praying all goes well.

*TJ*: your boss needs to approve that vacation and quickly. I hate it when they drag out letting you know anything. 

*Roadyy*: Nice R&R time! Any word on the property? 

*Nicker*: School supplies are just starting to show up here. Another week and everyone will be stocked up. The first weekend in August is tax free on school supplies, so big sales will be planned for then. Do you have tax-free times there? 

How do you like your horse wash? Excuse me for saying this, but your momma's H sounds like an idiot.

Didn't manage to pick up my truck yesterday going after it this morning, after DD has school. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Going to try to explain anyway...
> 
> Steps to a perfect turn (_translated from original Koolio Version_)
> 
> 1) git on yer horse
> 2) sit deep in tha saddle and hold onto that there horn
> 3) hoot & holler an kick 'em in tha ribs until he runs up tha butt of another horse
> 
> y'all will be turnin' quick like when that there horse kicks the fire outta yer horse.


 To Funny. :rofl:


----------



## apachetears

*Boots*

Mine are Dan Post Milwaukee in black, R toe, cowboy heel and 13" height at size 11.
I gave $149.00 for them back then they list now for $169.00.

Dan Post Men Milwaukee

I bought them new in 2002 I should have gotten them in 12's.
Mud, rain, horse wrecks the pull on straps have long since departed and the spurs stay attached now along with a set of dog tags "just in case" I wear them only for riding now. they are broke in, have been since that winter and fall of rain and mud soaked them through and through back in 2003.
They have held up and are a tribute to Dan Post ability to build a Danged good boot!

If you don't plan on style, or walking around in them a cheap plastic or rubber pair of riding only boots will do.


----------



## apachetears

VickiRose said:


> Hi All!
> These tack rooms are making me jealous, my tack hides in the "junk" room of our house. Its the room that catches all of the assorted stuff that has no home :razz:
> Corgi, well done on the 14 lbs, I'm currently trying to lose a few too, so far 4.5kg down, so about 9lb? Still have about 15kg to go though. Like you, it seems to help the motivation that it is for Boston's benefit as well as mine :wink:
> Just had some bad news. My mum has just been diagnosed with thyroid lymphoma :sad: At this stage it sounds like its very treatable, she has to have surgery on Monday and then will decide the "game plan" with an oncologist after that. She is only 66, has had breast cancer (early stage) twice in the last four years (weirdly, they were both separate cancers, unrelated to each other). It all seems a bit deja vu at the moment. Think I will go and give Boston and Rose a big hug


My tack room has bicycles and tools in it, fishing gear and camping gear.
I've since gotten a large rubbermade type box and started moving the tack in that.
It ain't nothin' purty but it is less messy LOL

----------------
Currently I'm going through Graves disease of the Thyroid, I had my Radioactive Iodine I-131 in March and am awaiting the thyroid to slowly go out of business.
I never felt so bad from something wrong with me as thyroid problems, one minute I'm unable to get out of bed the next I feel as if My heart is going to explode!
Thankfully the symptoms are subsiding with diet and exercise.
Tell your Mom to hang in there it gets better!


----------



## AnitaAnne

apachetears said:


> Bud is a stock quarter horse he has a smooth gait when he wants too but is known for choppy walking.
> He is a short and stocky like a bulldog quarter horse and is easy to get on and if you fall is not too for from the ground. LOL
> 
> Your PC may need it's Cache and temporary files cleaned.
> Be advised adobe and adobe flash player are now said to be a security risk due to adware and a lot if not all browsers, IE, Mozilla and Google Chrome are stoppping use of it.
> I have deleted and uninstalled all adobe products from my PC and it runs somewhat better My PC is a new one less than three years old and is having problems also.
> If you don't wish to uninstall adobe then go to your task manager and "end task" while you browse on some web pages.
> Good luck see ya when the PC comes back on line!


As I've gotten older, I do prefer a horse that is closer to the ground!! 

I think I understood about half of your PC instructions. I'm going to try to do as you said. 

When it is acting really wonky, I keep getting Adobe alerts and I have to reboot to make it stop. 

Sue posted back a few pages ago about an ad blocker, I need to go back and look for that one. Must confess to sometimes liking some of the ads though:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I have an appointment with the realtor at 5:30 this evening to do a walk through of the home. She is bringing the contract papers with her so we can make an official offer on it.

I'm waiting to here back from the mortgage loan officer to see if the place appraises for asking price and I offer less if I can still borrow appraised amount with an FHA loan. Would be nice to have that extra coin in the bank for fencing and a barn. Plus emergency funds just in case.


----------



## chl1234

Roadyy said:


> AA, I have an appointment with the realtor at 5:30 this evening to do a walk through of the home. She is bringing the contract papers with her so we can make an official offer on it.
> 
> I'm waiting to here back from the mortgage loan officer to see if the place appraises for asking price and I offer less if I can still borrow appraised amount with an FHA loan. Would be nice to have that extra coin in the bank for fencing and a barn. Plus emergency funds just in case.


Praying all goes well for you. 

I'm trying to refinance my house right now. When I bought it almost 2 years ago it took all my savings for a down payment so could not do any of the repairs, fences or barn. Loan also has a 2 year balloon payment. Have done some repairs as a 'when funds available' basis. Trying to get a long-term loan with cash out so that I can finish the major repairs and shelter for hay, horses, and tractor.


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts.
Apache, I'm told Grave's is no picnic, my mum, my sister and I all have the opposite issue. We all have Hashimoto's. Apparently the type of lymphoma mum has is more prevalent in people with Hashimoto's .


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> AA, I have an appointment with the realtor at 5:30 this evening to do a walk through of the home. She is bringing the contract papers with her so we can make an official offer on it.
> 
> I'm waiting to here back from the mortgage loan officer to see if the place appraises for asking price and I offer less if I can still borrow appraised amount with an FHA loan. Would be nice to have that extra coin in the bank for fencing and a barn. Plus emergency funds just in case.


Good Luck Roadyy


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, I have an appointment with the realtor at 5:30 this evening to do a walk through of the home. She is bringing the contract papers with her so we can make an official offer on it.
> 
> I'm waiting to here back from the mortgage loan officer to see if the place appraises for asking price and I offer less if I can still borrow appraised amount with an FHA loan. Would be nice to have that extra coin in the bank for fencing and a barn. Plus emergency funds just in case.


:loveshower::cowboy:

Always nice to have cash back!!


----------



## Koolio

apachetears said:


> ----------------
> Currently I'm going through Graves disease of the Thyroid, I had my Radioactive Iodine I-131 in March and am awaiting the thyroid to slowly go out of business.
> I never felt so bad from something wrong with me as thyroid problems, one minute I'm unable to get out of bed the next I feel as if My heart is going to explode!
> Thankfully the symptoms are subsiding with diet and exercise.
> Tell your Mom to hang in there it gets better!


I was diagnosed with Graves over 20 years ago and had the Radio-iodine treatment. It takes some time for your body to change and settle, but you will be amazed at how much better you feel when it does. Soon you will get to recognize the symptoms of when things are off much more quickly and be able to make adjustments as needed. Thyroid dysfunction is difficult because it affects so many body systems and doesn't make you feel traditionally sick. We often mistake a resting heart rate of 120 for stress and thyroid fatigue as just being tired. It will get better. Diet and exercise do help, but you will need the medication too nice your natural thyroid gives up.


Vicki - I am hoping for a good outcome for your mum as well. My sister has Hashimoto's and struggles with it too. Thyroid disease seems to run in the family and it's not a lot of fun. Luckily it is very treatable. Horses and dogs can suffer thyroid disease too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*A Letter to My Horse*

I may have posted this before, but I love it and wanted to share it again!! 

Dear Horse,

I love you very much, and I truly cherish your presence in my life. I would never wish to criticize you in any way.. However, there are a few trivial details regarding our relationship that I think might bear your consideration. 

First of all, I am already aware that horses can run faster than I can. I do not need you to demonstrate that fact each time I come to get you in the pasture. Please remember that I work long and hard to earn the money to keep you in the style to which you have become accustomed. In return, I think you should at least pretend to be glad to see me, even when I'm carrying a bridle instead of a bucket of oats.

It should be fairly obvious to you that I am a human being who walks on only two legs. I do not resemble a scratching post. Do not think that, when you rub your head against me with 1,000 pounds of force behind it, I believe that it wasn't your intention to send me flying. I am also aware that stomping on my toes while you are pushing me around is nothing but adding injury to insult.

I understand I cannot expect you to cover your nose when you sneeze, but it would be appreciated if you did not inhale large amounts of dirt and manure prior to aiming your sneezes at my face and shirt. Also, if you have recently filled your mouth with water you do not intend to drink, please let it all dribble from your mouth BEFORE you put your head on my shoulder. In addition, while I know you despise your de-worming medication, my intentions in giving it to you are good, and I really do not think I should be rewarded by having you spit half of it back out onto my shirt.

Sometimes, I get the feeling that you are confused about the appropriate roles you should play in various situations. One small bit of advice: Your stone-wall imitation should be used when I am mounting and your speed-walker imitation when I suggest that we proceed on our way, not vice versa.

Please also understand that jumping is meant to be a mutual endeavor. By "mutual", I mean that we are supposed to go over the jump together. You were purchased to be a mount, not a catapult. *I know the world is a scary place when your eyes are on the sides of your head, but I did spend a significant amount of money to buy you, and I have every intention of protecting that investment.*

Therefore, please consider the following when you are choosing the appropriate behavior for a particular situation:

- When I put your halter on you, attach one end of a lead rope to the halter and tie the other end of the lead rope to a post or rail or whatever, I am indicating a desire for you to remain in that locale.. I would also like the halter, lead rope, post, etc., to remain intact.. While I admit that things like sudden loud noises can be startling, I do not consider them to be acceptable excuses for repeatedly snapping expensive new lead ropes (or halters or posts) so that you can run madly around the barn area creating havoc in your wake. Such behavior is not conducive to achieving that important goal that I know we both share --- decreasing the number of times the veterinarian comes out to visit you.

- By the same token, the barn aisle was not designed for the running of the Kentucky Derby and is not meant to serve as a racetrack. Dragging me down the aisle in leaps and bounds is not how "leading" is supposed to work, even if someone happens to drop a saddle on the floor as we're passing. Pulling loose and running off is also discouraged (although I admit it does allow you to run faster).

- I assure you that blowing pieces of paper do not eat horses. While I realize you are very athletic, I do not need a demonstration of your ability to jump 25 feet sideways from a standing start while swapping ends in midair nor am I interested in your ability to emulate both a racehorse and a bucking bronco while escaping said piece of paper. *Also, if the paper were truly a danger, it would be the height of unkindness to dump me on the ground in front of it as a sacrificial offering to expedite your escape.*

- When I ask you to cross a small stream, you may safely assume that said stream does not contain crocodiles, sharks, or piranhas, nor will it be likely to drown you. (I have actually seen horses swimming, so I know it can be done.) I expect you to be prepared to comply with the occasional request to wade across some small body of water. Since I would like to be dry when we reach the other side of the stream, deciding to roll when we're halfway across is not encouraged behavior.

- I give you my solemn oath that the trailer is nothing but an alternate means of transportation for distances too long for walking. It is not a lion's den or a dragon's maw, nor will it magically transform into such. It is made for horses, and I promise you that you will indeed fit into your assigned space. Please also bear in mind that I generally operate on a schedule, and wherever we're going, I would really like to get there today. 

For the last time, I do not intend to abandon you to a barren, friendless existence. If I put you in a turn-out pen, I promise that no predators will eat you, and I will come back in due time to return you to your stall. It is not necessary to run in circles, whinny pathetically, threaten to jump the fence, or paw at the gate. Neither your stall mates nor I will have left the premises. The other horses standing peacefully in adjacent pens amply demonstrate that it is possible to enjoy being turned out for exercise.

In order to reassure you, my dear horse, I have posted the following message on your stall door:

"Notice to People Who Complain About My Horse"

1. I like my horse a lot better than I like people who complain about her.

2. To you, she's an animal; to me, she's a big, hairy, four-legged daughter --- and you know what they say about coming between a mother and her children.

3. This stall is her castle, and you are expected to treat her as the queen she thinks she is.

4. If you don't want her to steal your carrots, don't walk by her with the carrots sticking out of your pockets.

5. Horses are better than husbands or kids. They eat grass, don't smoke or drink, don't expect an allowance, don't voluntarily get their body parts pierced, don't hog the remote, don't waste the whole weekend watching football with their friends, don't talk back to you, don't compare you unfavorably with their friends' owners, don't keep you awake with their snoring --- and no horse ever left the toilet seat up after going to the bathroom.

Finally, in closing, my strong and gentle companion, I would like to point out that, whatever might happen between horses and their people, we humans will always love you. In fact, our bonds with you help create new bonds among ourselves, even with total strangers. Wherever there are horses, there will be "horse people", and for the blessings you bestow upon us, we thank you.

Most sincerely yours,
Your Owner


----------



## phantomhorse13

*VickiRose*: so sorry to hear about your mother.



apachetears said:


> I had my Radioactive Iodine I-131 in March and am awaiting the thyroid to slowly go out of business.


How long does it take for that to happen? Are you still secreting radioactive material during this time? How many treatments with the I-131 did you get? Was it directly into the thyroid or done systemically? I only know about this procedure in hyperthyroid cats (my old guy Myth had it done), so curious to hear about the human version.

*Rick*: yeehaw!!!! hoping everything comes together for you!!


Worked a just-shy-of-12-hours shift today.. wound up with overtime. So my paycheck will be happy but OMG am I tired. Sure didn't get home from work in time to ride. Supposed to work a half day tomorrow.. guess we shall see.


----------



## corgi

AA- love it!!

Roaddy- great news!

I am amazed at all the people with thyroid issues. My mom is having a biopsy of her thyroid on Tuesday. She has a bunch of nodules and they fear they are cancerous.

There was no riding for me tonight. It was a good news/bad news type of situation.

Good news: isabella felt good enough to lay down in her stall today. She hasnt laid down in months and months.

Bad news: she must have had trouble getting up because there was signs of a struggle in her stall and she has two superifical face wounds and the back of her hocks are all torn up.

Good news: she did get up!

Bad news: she needed bute and was horribly sore all over.

Good news: her soreness didnt keep her from walking away from me as she was out grazing while I was trying to put Corona Cream on her wounds!

Uggggghhhhh...this horse...I tell ya.

Something funny/scary happened to hubby and Blue. He was riding over by the horse trailers when one of the barn cats darted out from under one of the trailers and then freaked out when she saw Blue and jumped straight up into the air and almost into Blue's face.

All H-E- double hockey sticks broke loose!

The BO saw it all.

Blue jumped straight into the air with all 4 feet off the ground, then spun a 180, took about 4 steps and then threw 3 bucks.

Hubby rode it out.

BO applauded and said hubby was ready for the rodeo. He laughed and said it was fun. 
The good news was Blue did not bolt and we were riding him tonight, for the first time in a mechanical hackamore. He stopped on a dime.

I am so glad I missed all this. I was in the barn washing Isabella's wounds.

What a night.

These horses, I tell ya.


----------



## chl1234

AA -- love that 'Letter to a Horse'...reminds me of a deal I had with one of my horses--I told her no spooking at the rocks by the trail unless they were coming after her, then she had my permission to run as fast as she wanted.

Corgi -- at least there is more good news than bad news. Hope that trend continues. Glad your DH enjoyed the 'rodeo' and managed to 'score'.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: glad everyone is mostly(?) ok! Sounds like you had a day straight out of that letter I posted! Substitute "cat" for "piece of paper". 

To be fair, that cat was a bad kitty for picking on a horse! Maybe the kitty was trying to help train him? 

Sure hope Isabella is ok. that girl can get herself in some spots...


----------



## Blue

Hey All! I've been reading everything, just too tired and rushed to be able to respond. 

I will say though., Anita, That Was Great! Loved It!

Corgi, Ugh! Right?


----------



## Stan

I just called, to say, I 
Fell off the Harley how difficult is that. One does not fall of a Harley one gets off in a clumsy manner and it falls over after we have walked away, Right.

Went for a ride in Auckland last Saturday just to get used to traffic and the trappings of a large city. Went around the east coast bays where I used to live. called into the off street parking at shop. Just as I was coming to a halt I spotted a car coming around from behind and up my right side then turned in front of me to park. I was crawling turning right slammed on the front brake and down I went. No damage to me or the bike but a little perturbed at the way he decided to park. Why could he not go into the space behind.

I know it s not a horse story but its still horse power.

Bugs is still with me but goes in the next week. I have been too busy with the lawyer this week to transport him. SWMBO Is around somewhere but that's another story.

Good luck with the house buying Rick.

Cheers to all :cowboy::sad:


----------



## Ibriding

I've been away from home for most of the past 3 weeks. So much to catch up on! Here's my 3 weeks in a nutshell. 

Got daughter's 2 horses to Laramie safely. It was a 2-day trip but they did well and we had no issues. They were pretty happy to see the pasture there!

I had a great time visiting a friend in Nebraska and rode a couple times on her fabulous rodeo horses. Her 7yo daughter is already quite the rider and has won 4 buckles so far this summer!

While I was there my sweet 11yo Rottie Cyrus passed away. I hate that I wasn't home and have no idea why he died. He wasn't having any health problems when I left. My heart is broken and coming home with him gone was hard, still is. 

Vera and I did a 2-day basic horsemanship clinic last weekend. I found out she knew most of the exercizes and now I do too. She's a pill in the arena so it helped to have others watch and help me get her to relax. Not sure my new Aussie saddle is working out though. She's such a hard fit. 

I had an appointment with my oncologist today and am 4 years clear! Yay!

Back to reading.


----------



## Ibriding

AnitaAnne said:


> He is so short backed too, makes it difficult to stay off his loins.
> 
> Gaited horses have that wierd big muscle that is just past the withers, but lower, right about where the girth goes. Totally in the way of the girth. i think that is why so many are ridden with a cut-back saddle, or western.


I know this is a late reply but YES!!! So glad to know my girl is normal. Every time I work with her I wonder about that musclely area that the Quarters just don't seem to have. lol Whew, I wondered what was wrong with her. Ha!


----------



## Topper

Friday Evening - Hello Everyone,
I've been reading posts every evening, but haven't had time to comment. I really enjoy HF and look forward to my daily visits with you all.

ANITA ANNE - your "Steps to a Perfect Turn" - HILARIOUS!

EOLE - love your tack room - everyone is so neat and tidy and clever! As I said before - you all will never see pics of my piles of tack everywhere  LOL

CHL1234 - I know I read what happened to your ankle, but don't remember. Are you healing up ok?

MARYLAND RIDER - your riding shoes; perfect! Air-conditioned for summer and water drainage for winter rains. And you sound just like my husband "I'm a man, and will never comprehend......" But, he is one of the best riders I have ever seen. He can get a horse to do anything he asks.

ROADYY - lots of Congratulations to you - a new grand-daughter (who is adorable) and maybe a new house? Is this the place you posted pictures of quite some time back? That was a cute set-up, I hope you get the place you want. And I loved your horse statue postings from Kentucky. Going to the Kentucky Derby is definitely on my Bucket List.

HAPPY PLACE - how's your back? Are you getting better? Have you tried hot epsom salt soaks? And we are going back to school earlier this year here too. I am NOT happy - I want my summer to last and last and last. And I think it was you that mentioned "No Sales Tax Sales" - interesting little tidbit, my state doesn't have a sales tax.

APACHETEARS - your grandson looks so happy.

PHANTONHORSE 13 AND ANITA ANNE - yahoo for being appreciated and acknowledged for your expertise at work. How short-sided of those who don't consider all input :-( (selfishness on their part)

CORGI - I am so glad that Isabella is ok. And I'm glad your husband survived the "rodeo" - perhaps he should enter up in the next rodeo that comes to town.  And (a long post ago), I am sorry that one of your kiddos fainted, but how fabulous you had the experts there and ready to act. Great lesson for the kids.

KOOLIO - another spectacular tack room (envious here)

ANITA ANNE - I loved the letter "To My Horse" - How True !!!

VICKIROSE - I am so sorry about your Mom, prayers of healing being sent your way.

IBRIDING - 4 years of NEC - Y A H O O !!!!!! That is the best possible news today!!!!!!!!

TWALKER - I think it was you who originally asked about "turning" - and I loved everyone's detailed responses, we have some very gifted writers on this forum. My input is this; don't forget to have fun. All of us start on the "bunny slopes" - you are not going to "ruin" a good horse by making a simple mistake or by mis-cueing when asking for a move. Have fun, laugh, giggle, and it will come  

I've had a couple of great horse days. My gal-pal brought her mare (green and very spoiled) over - so we have been playing horsey in my arena. I just love having the company and just messing around, having fun, and the wonderful smell of horses.

I hope everyone has great weekend plans, I can't wait until tomorrow's reading.
Good evening all


----------



## apachetears

@;


VickiRose said:


> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts.
> Apache, I'm told Grave's is no picnic, my mum, my sister and I all have the opposite issue. We all have Hashimoto's. Apparently the type of lymphoma mum has is more prevalent in people with Hashimoto's .


Hasihmoto's is opposite it's HypOthyroid instead of HypERthyroid. The wife's friend Polly has this and some lumps on it, so far no lymphoma, she cannot get out of bed for days at a time.
Once my thyroid bites the dust sometime next month or so I will go HyPOthyroid and will need the Thyroid meds for that.
Doc told me any day now and if I start to get sluggish and slow to call for the Rx.
Funny how you can have Graves disease from birth or get it suddenly from extreme stress.
I hope we all get better fast!


----------



## apachetears

Topper said:


> Friday Evening - Hello Everyone,
> I've been reading posts every evening, but haven't had time to comment. I really enjoy HF and look forward to my daily visits with you all.
> 
> ANITA ANNE - your "Steps to a Perfect Turn" - HILARIOUS!
> 
> EOLE - love your tack room - everyone is so neat and tidy and clever! As I said before - you all will never see pics of my piles of tack everywhere  LOL
> 
> CHL1234 - I know I read what happened to your ankle, but don't remember. Are you healing up ok?
> 
> MARYLAND RIDER - your riding shoes; perfect! Air-conditioned for summer and water drainage for winter rains. And you sound just like my husband "I'm a man, and will never comprehend......" But, he is one of the best riders I have ever seen. He can get a horse to do anything he asks.
> 
> ROADYY - lots of Congratulations to you - a new grand-daughter (who is adorable) and maybe a new house? Is this the place you posted pictures of quite some time back? That was a cute set-up, I hope you get the place you want. And I loved your horse statue postings from Kentucky. Going to the Kentucky Derby is definitely on my Bucket List.
> 
> HAPPY PLACE - how's your back? Are you getting better? Have you tried hot epsom salt soaks? And we are going back to school earlier this year here too. I am NOT happy - I want my summer to last and last and last. And I think it was you that mentioned "No Sales Tax Sales" - interesting little tidbit, my state doesn't have a sales tax.
> 
> APACHETEARS - your grandson looks so happy.
> 
> PHANTONHORSE 13 AND ANITA ANNE - yahoo for being appreciated and acknowledged for your expertise at work. How short-sided of those who don't consider all input :-( (selfishness on their part)
> 
> CORGI - I am so glad that Isabella is ok. And I'm glad your husband survived the "rodeo" - perhaps he should enter up in the next rodeo that comes to town.  And (a long post ago), I am sorry that one of your kiddos fainted, but how fabulous you had the experts there and ready to act. Great lesson for the kids.
> 
> KOOLIO - another spectacular tack room (envious here)
> 
> ANITA ANNE - I loved the letter "To My Horse" - How True !!!
> 
> VICKIROSE - I am so sorry about your Mom, prayers of healing being sent your way.
> 
> IBRIDING - 4 years of NEC - Y A H O O !!!!!! That is the best possible news today!!!!!!!!
> 
> TWALKER - I think it was you who originally asked about "turning" - and I loved everyone's detailed responses, we have some very gifted writers on this forum. My input is this; don't forget to have fun. All of us start on the "bunny slopes" - you are not going to "ruin" a good horse by making a simple mistake or by mis-cueing when asking for a move. Have fun, laugh, giggle, and it will come
> 
> I've had a couple of great horse days. My gal-pal brought her mare (green and very spoiled) over - so we have been playing horsey in my arena. I just love having the company and just messing around, having fun, and the wonderful smell of horses.
> 
> I hope everyone has great weekend plans, I can't wait until tomorrow's reading.
> Good evening all


The grandson has been wanting to ride Bud since he was a Baby LOL finally he gets permission!
Here he is riding for the first time ever.


----------



## apachetears

phantomhorse13 said:


> *VickiRose*: so sorry to hear about your mother.
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it take for that to happen? Are you still secreting radioactive material during this time? How many treatments with the I-131 did you get? Was it directly into the thyroid or done systemically? I only know about this procedure in hyperthyroid cats (my old guy Myth had it done), so curious to hear about the human version.
> 
> *Rick*: yeehaw!!!! hoping everything comes together for you!!
> 
> 
> Worked a just-shy-of-12-hours shift today.. wound up with overtime. So my paycheck will be happy but OMG am I tired. Sure didn't get home from work in time to ride. Supposed to work a half day tomorrow.. guess we shall see.


The Technician handed me the oral capsule that was kept in a lead container and then ran out of the room, (always a bad sign) then told me to go straight home.
I was radioactive for five days so much the wife (Brenda) had to go stay with her sister and I couldn't see anyone inside a twenty foot diameter circle, ride the horses or spend too much time with the dogs.
I had to eat off paper plates and plastic knives and forks, flush twice after the bathroom visits.
From what I understand I am still slightly radioactive but not so much I'm dangerous to other folks thyroids.
I played a lot of video games and looked out the window at the dogs and horses who no doubt wondered what became of me.


----------



## NickerMaker71

apachetears said:


> The Technician handed me the oral capsule that was kept in a lead container and then ran out of the room, (always a bad sign) then told me to go straight home.
> I was radioactive for five days so much the wife (Brenda) had to go stay with her sister and I couldn't see anyone inside a twenty foot diameter circle, ride the horses or spend too much time with the dogs.
> I had to eat off paper plates and plastic knives and forks, flush twice after the bathroom visits.
> From what I understand I am still slightly radioactive but not so much I'm dangerous to other folks thyroids.
> I played a lot of video games and looked out the window at the dogs and horses who no doubt wondered what became of me.


My sister went through this very same procedure several years ago. She lives a normal life now. She runs marathons, bikes, i.e. extremely active.....good luck. You'll feel better soon! :wink:


----------



## SueC

Hey all, since I last surfaced here I have 95% recovered from my cold and ridden my horse twice, done two hill training sessions for my own fitness (we had to abort a planned mountain climb when we got sick and now I need to get my fitness back, so lots of hills, and a bit of mountain biking, and will start roller blading our town dune track again once a week from next week), been to work, extracted another super of honey, set up the first of our internal doors for painting, and been to a Friday night charity dinner that we (at work) occasionally attend with people with disabilities so they can have fun without breaking the bank.

I trimmed Sunsmart's hooves before riding him tonight, so the hot shower I just had when I came in for the night was heavenly, and right now we are tucking into a mixed salad with grilled haloumi (a wonderful squeaky cheese from Cyprus) - Brett reading a book and me catching up with what you guys have been up to. Happy dog who's been on a hill training session and the horse ride with me today is in her armchair gnawing a big bone! 

...off too read now... ;-)


----------



## tjtalon

I will muck/clean & fill water tubs/haul hay for anyone who will go to my job & work there for me today...


----------



## SueC

Yeah, some days are like that, TJ! Is beekeeping beginning to sound attractive? ;-)


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Yeah, some days are like that, TJ! Is beekeeping beginning to sound attractive? ;-)


Yes...I can do bees. Will need a tiny muck rake for bees...


----------



## SueC

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SueC*   
_Yeah, you know, I do wonder who eventually bought that antique shaving brush, and why! :rofl:_




apachetears said:


> A well to do Barber and it's in his Salon under glass with a DO NOT TOUCH sign attached LOL


:rofl: Best hypothesis I've heard in the nearly two decades since!


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Yes...I can do bees. Will need a tiny muck rake for bees...


And only an ornamental one at that, as bees do all their own mucking out! Aren't they clever?

But of course, you can't ride them. :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Maryland Rider said:


> I had to do this. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 669017
> 
> 
> These are my riding _*shoes*_.
> Got them for *$20* at *Ebay*.
> Very good leather, good heel, easy to break in (& now have them "broken in" to ankle/foot for stirrups (as you can see by the wrinkles!).
> *Never even noticed the break in period.*
> I've used them for the past *three* years, riding/mucking/helping out w/other stuff (they've been *knee*-deep in muddy & pooled runs).
> I *wear them in the water* regularly.
> They *held* up REALLY well (esp since the synthetic soles rarely are on anything but dirt/natural surface).
> *They were retired last year*.
> *Holes on the sides provide great drainage*.
> These are "Natural Soul" by Naturalizer.
> *Identical replacement pair is in use now, great riding shoe.*
> *For those that frequent the river it can't be beat.*
> 
> Full of myself today, great day off of work.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Going to try to explain anyway...
> 
> Steps to a perfect turn (_translated from original Koolio Version_)
> 
> 1) git on yer horse
> 2) sit deep in tha saddle and hold onto that there horn
> 3) hoot & holler an kick 'em in tha ribs until he runs up tha butt of another horse
> 
> y'all will be turnin' quick like when that there horse kicks the fire outta yer horse.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And now get ready for a *meow moment*: And if you're a Western Pleasure enthusiast, don't read this or you might never speak to me again: When I was a teenager and first went to an Australian horse show with my young mare, I first saw a Western Pleasure class, and couldn't get over it. My background was dressage/English, and I marvelled at how slow and anaesthetised the horses in these classes appeared. I said, "This is the class for plodder horses with people who can't ride properly and need to have armchairs strapped to the backs of horses and go slow so they don't fall off."

:hide:

PS: We did know some people like that!!! And probably the standard of Western classes in Australia isn't what it is in the States! Since in English-style riding countries, many of the ones who end up riding Western really are the ones that can't stay on with an English saddle - the sofa with a handle is helpful to them.

Hmmm... :runpony:


----------



## SueC

Late but:

*NM71*: Super tack room, and don't you have lots of shiny trophies to polish!  You are inspiring me to better organise my own tack section in the shed. I thought I'd done a relatively good job but have some way to go!

*Corgi*: Wonderful Scuffy photos. Lots to celebrate about the life he had. :hug:

*MR*: Very good to see you here, and I laughed so much at your dialogues! 

*TJ*: Your riding boots look warm and comfortable! And I loooooved the photo of your cat hogging the bed!


----------



## Happy Place

Stanley!!! You must be more careful! I suggest rigging a siren and spinning lights for better visibility!

No horse news. It's 11 am and 80 degrees. The humidity is so high it feels like you are swimming rather than walking. Heat index is supposed to get over 100 today. YUK

My son is coming over so we can go out to lunch. He is just back from 2 weeks in the UK. I am sure he will have lots of great stories.

I got my Ride Strong shirt! I will try to get a pic of me in it today. Back is still sore but getting consistently better. The more active I am, the looser it gets. I should be fine any day now. Yep, any day now LOL


----------



## Eole

*VickiRose*, hope your mom gets through this fast and gets well. 

*Ibriding*: great news about being disease-free for so long. I know it's every check-up is stressful, now you can breath. Sorry about Cyrus. If you want, feel free to share pictures of him.

*AA*: great "letter to the horse".
*Stan*: be careful with the metal-horse, it doesn't seem very tamed.

*Rick*: news from the realtor visit and loan approval? That is exciting.

*TJ*: hang in there, you are good at your job, I'm sure a lot of those residents count on you and appreciate your reassuring presence. You can muck here; I don't pay much, but I cook well.

*NM*: talking about school in July is a bit depressing... 

*Sue*: I've seen some western pleasure that had me think those horses were about to die and/or fall asleep on the job. I believe they don't look for that extreme low head-set anymore. On the other hand, dressage competition with cranked-up horses and exagerated extended gaits makes me cringe as well.

*Apachetears*: GREAT picture of you and your grandson, that is to be framed.
*Koolio*: forgot to congratulate your DH on his BMW success. That's amazing! Are you going to Toronto with him?

There is an epidemic of thyroid issues on this thread and I'm no exception.
I had my thyroid removed in 2012 for large lumps growing that were suspect of cancer and starting to impair swallowing and breathing. They removed one pound of lumps. It was about time... No cancer, fortunately.
I was unknowingly in hyper-thyroid function for 2 years before that. I thought I was getting too old to work ER as I had insomnia, palpitation, fatigue and anxiety attacks. I'm a very laid-back person, couldn't figure it out.
Two good things came out of this: for one, I feel totally back to my "young" self again since my dosage is balanced, so hang in there *Apache*, you'll feel good soon. Two: I found the HorseForum during post-surgery rest! :loveshower:

One more evening shift, then 4 days off. Long and stressful shift last night. We're in a highly touristic region; population triples during the touristic season, but hospital services are cut in summertime, so it's hard to cope with so much volume in ER.


----------



## Roadyy

Someone put in a written bid on the place before we could go see it and make an offer.

We either wait on finding another bigger place or move forward with buying my friends place where my horses are now. 



DW and I went to the mounted posse search and rescue training today. Learned what we need to really work on and that we will try to have these once a month from here out to hone the skills.


I am posting this pic of what came in the mail today.


----------



## Happy Place

I have discovered that I am no good at selfies! Anyhow this is me and my Ride Strong shirt! Please ignore the goose in the background!!!


----------



## Celeste

I might as well crawl in a hole until fall......................


----------



## Roadyy

We have that issue too, Celeste.

Here are some pics from today's training session. Most of us need to work on our horses with leg cues to make us better and some of us need to learn to relax in the seat while communicating to our horse.


----------



## NickerMaker71

WOOHOO! 

RIDE STRONG!!!:gallop::gallop:

You three look TERRIFIC in your shirts! (Roaddy, I was going to message you about the shirts....what a nice little surprise I got when I logged in!) (HP, that's a great looking selfie!)

Love it!


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> *Sue*: I've seen some western pleasure that had me think those horses were about to die and/or fall asleep on the job. I believe they don't look for that extreme low head-set anymore. On the other hand, dressage competition with cranked-up horses and exagerated extended gaits makes me cringe as well.


Oh, I agree on both counts. I think classical dressage is so much nicer than the modern competitions (although I did love Blue Hors Matine's famous Freestyle to Music, she looked so into it). I also don't like the word "submission" as used in dressage. I prefer horses and riders to be working in joyful mutual cooperation - like some (not all) human dancers.

Thyroid stuff: I suspected mine wasn't always doing what it should, similar symptoms to you on-again-off-again since my 30s, nothing anyone could find though. And then early last year, my ovaries packed up with no warning and about 10-15 years prematurely, and I didn't know that's what had happened because everybody thought I just had burnout - which was totally logical given the number of high-stress events and lack of down time I had had in the previous two years.

When I finally considered the possibility and had a test for it, on the one hand it was devastating (we had been trying to conceive since our mid-30s wedding and had still been hoping for a late miracle), but on the other I got trialled on HRT and felt wonderful within a week, and could start to recover my fitness. It's great to physically be "normal" again and able to do the things we want to do with our daily lives. There was no way I could have climbed a mountain early last year. Now I'm back in training and we would already have started the Stirling Range peaks again if we hadn't got that cold. But mountains, sooner or later, here we come!

So all of you with those sorts of issues, you're not alone and it gets better with treatment...

Yeah, and I too discovered HF simply because I had to be horizontal so much when that was happening to me.


----------



## SueC

*Vicki*, all the best to your mum and hope everything goes well. :hug: Funny how now we're all at an age where we are doing the worrying about our parents, rather than vice versa...

*Apache*, hope your treatment goes wonderfully and you get back to normal soon. If you happen to see an antique shaving brush under glass at the hospital (maybe the hospital barber shop ), kindly ask them where they got it from! ;-)


----------



## Koolio

apachetears said:


> The Technician handed me the oral capsule that was kept in a lead container and then ran out of the room, (always a bad sign) then told me to go straight home.
> I was radioactive for five days so much the wife (Brenda) had to go stay with her sister and I couldn't see anyone inside a twenty foot diameter circle, ride the horses or spend too much time with the dogs.
> I had to eat off paper plates and plastic knives and forks, flush twice after the bathroom visits.
> From what I understand I am still slightly radioactive but not so much I'm dangerous to other folks thyroids.
> I played a lot of video games and looked out the window at the dogs and horses who no doubt wondered what became of me.


My experience was similar. The nurse led me to the bowels of the hospital, to a little lead lined room with a school desk and a chair. On the desk was a test tube in a lead cup and a paper cup that said "drink this" and instructions for my exit out the back door. I felt like Alice in Wonderland! I had similar restrictions and spent the weekend with DH's aunt who has the same treatment a few months before. We hung out and glowed together. LOL! 
It worked and it's much easier to medicate for hypothyroid than to deal with hyperthyroid. You should start feeling much better very soon!


----------



## Koolio

Stan - SHINY SIDE UP!! Sorry you had an unscheduled dismount on your Harley. It's an even bigger bummer on a bike because you can't blame the bike like you can a horse. Please ride carefully my friend. Court date soon?

Roadyy - I wish you the best of luck on finding the right property. Things will fall into place soon!

Corgi - sorry to hear about Isabella and Blue's mishap. It sounds like Isabella got herself though and your DH is a rodeo star!

DD and I went to a dressage show today. I was the driver / groom but she rode Cheeky Pony and got first place! She scored over 75 on her dressage test and was swooned over by the judge. I'm so proud of both of them! It was a nice ride! I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Happy Place

I have hypothyroidism. On oral meds now. When I get out of wack, I get every emotional and can barely drag out of bed. I've been on the same dose now for several years. Hoping I can just maintain.
We are waiting on a big storm. I just got back from the barn. Here are a couple picks of my gray piggy! The first one shows how well his noggin is healing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some saddle time, though I yet again didn't get out of work when I was supposed to.. worked 53 hours in 6 days this week. No wonder I am so tired!!

DH and I had hoped to get a nice ride in, but we weren't out but 15 minutes when the dark clouds came rolling in and you could hear thunder in the distance. So we turned around and went home. Guess some saddle time is still better than none!!



































Hope to get a better ride in tomorrow, if it ever stops storming!


----------



## Happy Place

Does this head shot look a little quarter horsey? I thought he was a thoroughbred but as he fills in more, I am just not sure. No matter really, just a curiosity! 

View attachment 669857


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Does this head shot look a little quarter horsey? I thought he was a thoroughbred but as he fills in more, I am just not sure. No matter really, just a curiosity!
> 
> View attachment 669857


It does, HP. I wonder if he's QH/TB like Bailey, that's a similar head to hers.

Can't comment more on other post's, just HP's recent one here, have to get arranged for round 2 of 12hr days, but just read all & got caught up.

:runninghorse2:


----------



## tjtalon

HP, this is the clearest pic I have of Bailey's head profile, don't have a close-up:


----------



## tjtalon

...but she has that little TB nose/chin thing going on, w/the QH jowl...


----------



## apachetears

NickerMaker71 said:


> My sister went through this very same procedure several years ago. She lives a normal life now. She runs marathons, bikes, i.e. extremely active.....good luck. You'll feel better soon! :wink:


I can do with some normal :cowboy: right now LOL


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> And now get ready for a *meow moment*: And if you're a Western Pleasure enthusiast, don't read this or you might never speak to me again: When I was a teenager and first went to an Australian horse show with my young mare, I first saw a Western Pleasure class, and couldn't get over it. My background was dressage/English, and I marvelled at how slow and anaesthetised the horses in these classes appeared. I said, "This is the class for plodder horses with people who can't ride properly and need to have armchairs strapped to the backs of horses and go slow so they don't fall off."
> 
> :hide:
> 
> PS: We did know some people like that!!! And probably the standard of Western classes in Australia isn't what it is in the States! Since in English-style riding countries, many of the ones who end up riding Western really are the ones that can't stay on with an English saddle - the sofa with a handle is helpful to them.
> 
> Hmmm... :runpony:


Yup, slow and anesthetized for me!
I've had my motorcycle indiced Bronco moments and tree limb in a gallop events while simply plodding at a fast clip and I'll take the slow half asleep horses every time.....my butt demands it at my age :wink:


----------



## apachetears

Eole said:


> *VickiRose*, hope your mom gets through this fast and gets well.
> 
> *Ibriding*: great news about being disease-free for so long. I know it's every check-up is stressful, now you can breath. Sorry about Cyrus. If you want, feel free to share pictures of him.
> 
> *AA*: great "letter to the horse".
> *Stan*: be careful with the metal-horse, it doesn't seem very tamed.
> 
> *Rick*: news from the realtor visit and loan approval? That is exciting.
> 
> *TJ*: hang in there, you are good at your job, I'm sure a lot of those residents count on you and appreciate your reassuring presence. You can muck here; I don't pay much, but I cook well.
> 
> *NM*: talking about school in July is a bit depressing...
> 
> *Sue*: I've seen some western pleasure that had me think those horses were about to die and/or fall asleep on the job. I believe they don't look for that extreme low head-set anymore. On the other hand, dressage competition with cranked-up horses and exagerated extended gaits makes me cringe as well.
> 
> *Apachetears*: GREAT picture of you and your grandson, that is to be framed.
> *Koolio*: forgot to congratulate your DH on his BMW success. That's amazing! Are you going to Toronto with him?
> 
> There is an epidemic of thyroid issues on this thread and I'm no exception.
> I had my thyroid removed in 2012 for large lumps growing that were suspect of cancer and starting to impair swallowing and breathing. They removed one pound of lumps. It was about time... No cancer, fortunately.
> I was unknowingly in hyper-thyroid function for 2 years before that. I thought I was getting too old to work ER as I had insomnia, palpitation, fatigue and anxiety attacks. I'm a very laid-back person, couldn't figure it out.
> Two good things came out of this: for one, I feel totally back to my "young" self again since my dosage is balanced, so hang in there *Apache*, you'll feel good soon. Two: I found the HorseForum during post-surgery rest! :loveshower:
> 
> One more evening shift, then 4 days off. Long and stressful shift last night. We're in a highly touristic region; population triples during the touristic season, but hospital services are cut in summertime, so it's hard to cope with so much volume in ER.


They say Thyroid problems can be caused by stress in the extreme, or given by the mother at birth unknowingly.
A lack of sufficient Iodine in the diet can cause it, cancer and lumps.
One article I read somewhere stated it was the number of above ground nuclear weapons test that is doing it and another blamed Fukishima daiichi.
I have also heard that people who take I-131 for thyroid who don't self quarantine can damage everyone they spend time with's thyroid by just being around them.
What ever the reason it is more it seems
If you went back to 1940 people died from thyroid issues until they discovered radioactive fallout killed the thyroid and saved people.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> *Vicki*, all the best to your mum and hope everything goes well. :hug: Funny how now we're all at an age where we are doing the worrying about our parents, rather than vice versa...
> 
> *Apache*, hope your treatment goes wonderfully and you get back to normal soon. If you happen to see an antique shaving brush under glass at the hospital (maybe the hospital barber shop ), kindly ask them where they got it from! ;-)


I mentioned this to Brenda and she said, the hospital used an expensive looking shaving brush to tidy her up prior to going into labor with my sons birth back in 1976, maybe it was that one! LOL:think:


----------



## SueC

If it has also travelled in a TARDIS, this may be so.  (Unless the hospital sold the brush to the London Antique store after use?)


----------



## ellen hays

I have been getting together with some horse friends every weekend to go to eat and visit. Too hot for them to ride, but enjoying building a friendship and getting to know them. They understand how much I enjoy having a horse on my place and have brought one over for me to enjoy. I am not buying her or riding her. Just getting my horse fix. Had a reason to get up and fix coffee early this a.m.. She is such a sweetie. My grass is getting out of control and she is helping me get it back under control by keeping it eaten down. Here is a pic of her. I am really enjoying horse sitting


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- Sounds like the perfect situation! Are you sitting for someone on vacation or is this a bit more permanent? Tell us more about this beauty!!

Last night DH said that it is frustrating to him that Nike is not getting his teeth floated or a fecal egg count to see if that is hindering his development in any way. He wishes I could see the full effects of my efforts :wink: This sounds promising to me!!!

It's still blazing hot and humid. The storm was hardly anything. It didn't even scare my fraidy cat dog! My back is still sore so I have elected to walk the mall in the A/C with a friend and her 2 young daughters.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I'm glad you are back online today! I actually was thinking about you right before I turned my computer on. Pretty horse you are keeping! It is really too hot to do much riding. My horses are sweating just standing in the shade.


----------



## Koolio

apachetears said:


> They say Thyroid problems can be caused by stress in the extreme, or given by the mother at birth unknowingly.
> A lack of sufficient Iodine in the diet can cause it, cancer and lumps.
> One article I read somewhere stated it was the number of above ground nuclear weapons test that is doing it and another blamed Fukishima daiichi.
> I have also heard that people who take I-131 for thyroid who don't self quarantine can damage everyone they spend time with's thyroid by just being around them.
> What ever the reason it is more it seems
> If you went back to 1940 people died from thyroid issues until they discovered radioactive fallout killed the thyroid and saved people.


Thyroid disease may also be autoimmune or heritable. Almost all of our salt products in the west are iodized, so lack of iodine is an uncommon cause in developed western countries. It is more of an issue in underdeveloped countries. Thyroid disease can have many causes, some being environmental. Fortunately, treatment is relatively straightforward and highly successful. Diagnosis has also improved, which may account for the increase in reported incidents.
Of many diseases people live with, thyroid disease is one of the easier ones to manage and maintain a good quality of life.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*apache*: sounds like your procedure wasn't too unlike what is done with cats! my guy had to spend some time in the lead-lined i-131 ward at work until his radiation levels were under a certain level, at which point he was allowed home.. but had to stay in a separate room with minimal contact with anything for the next week. had to use flushable litter and discarded the litter pan after a week (which I actually took back to work for them to dispose of in the biohazard trash.. thank goodness my cat didn't mind using a dollar store aluminum roasting pan as a box for a week!). 

*ellen*: that mare is lovely!! i def want more details. what a lovely thing to see when you look out the window.

*HP*: glad that hubby is getting behind your rehab work with Nike.. maybe he will be yours soon enough so you can do all the things you would like. hope your back continues to improve.


I sympathize with those of you down South, as your weather has suddenly invaded up here, so I can't imagine what it must be like down there. It was already in the mid-80s by the time we finished breakfast (and insanely humid.. that goes without saying any more). I intend to heat stress myself as much as possible before my trip, so my wonderful DH agreed to go for a ride even though it felt like a sauna. Only did about 6.5 miles as it was just too hot to do any more (the real feel was 101 by the time we got home).


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Yes, it is amazing what alittle horse time can do for ya. I am really feeling like my ole self again.:thumbsup:

*Celeste *I think about you a lot. I hope you are doing well. If you still have the orphan bird, would love to see how much it has grown and how you are interacting with it. I thought the first video was so cute. I figured maybe since it had matured that you had returned it to the wild. Would love to hear about it.

*HP* Sounds like DH has a lot of faith in your handling of Nicke. I will have to say that parasite infestation can drag one down. My stepson has a paint that was really in bad shape. The vet asked him for a stool sample to test. He was infested to say the least, and looked it. I am sure it must be frustrating to want to do the best for Nicke and not be able to do what you want. I hope he is yours soon. He does look good though. You have brought him along. He is filling out nicely.

This is the little 5 yr old TWH filly Rivers' owners tried to give me in place of River. I didn't take her because of her age. I am finding that she is a very submissive and low key horse. I really like her. A and S are really trying to be supportive right now and having the company of other horse people is wonderful. I think it's going to be a really good situation. They are going to come over with their trailer and camp here when cooler weather gets here. I have electricity and water hookups now, and we have talked about setting up a dump station at the little house I recently purchased. Back to the horse, S rode her in the forest last time they brought their horses to ride. Her confidence is very similar to mine. A deer jumped up right next to her and K's horse, and Peaches reacted but in a very low key manner. I am seeing a very sensible side to Peaches. I really love having her here. She is a sweetie. We will see what happens and how this works out.

Yall have a great day. Stay cool if ya can. I can't stay outside long before I have to flee into the house for the comfort of the a/c. What would we do with out it?.


----------



## Roadyy

Spent some time with Reba after the posse training session. I used my yellow gloves to help her get over the phobia of the farrier. Then did some free walking with her to see how connected she is getting with me.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 She seems to be really sensible. Right now though she is such a nice addition. And yes, she makes for really pretty scenery. I just love having an equine around. I have kinda lost touch with everything here. When are you going to the endurance ride? Hope it cools down a little before you do.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> When are you going to the endurance ride? Hope it cools down a little before you do.


In a _week,_ I will be on an airplane!! The actual ride is August 1. :eek_color:


*Rick*: Reba is just lovely. How did she handle the gloves? You might ask your farrier if he has an old apron he isn't using any more than you could borrow, to continue with the desensitizing process. I think a used one would be most helpful, as it will have all the scary smells, etc. How is DH doing with Rowdy?


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 You are going to do great! We will be so proud of you. Can't wait to see helmet cam video of the ride.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick 

Reba is a beautiful horse. She looks like she doing great. You are an excellent horsemaster:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

On the shaving theme, I found this at the mall. Who knew?


----------



## Roadyy

The heat of summer and church teen activities have kept her at bay with riding. She goes with me to feed often enough, but not much time for riding lstely.


----------



## Topper

Hitting triple digits here again. Awhile back we had several creepy crawly posts. You folks in snake country will laugh, here's my most recent visitor


----------



## Topper

My new bareback pad; super comfortable


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

What a lonngggggg day and gonna be an even longer one tomorrow. Hubby's Uncle passed away suddenly last week. I say it was sudden, but it was expected...just not this soon.

He had been diagnosed with cancer throughout his body on Father's Day. No sense in treatment..it was stage 4 in lungs and liver and it was in his spine. They sent him home from the hospital with the prognosis of 6 months to live.

Last weekend, he was having trouble breathing and went back to the hospital and died there. Doctors dont know what actually caused th death...thinking a stroke.

Hubby's family does the whole visitation thing and then funeral and then reception thing. Completely different from my family. My family doesnt do funerals. We cremate and then hold a celebration of life type thing later on. I have never really adjusted to the open casket tradition or the days of various other traditions.

Today was 5 hours of visitation at the funeral home and tomorrow is the funeral with processional to the cemetary and then reception at hubby's parents house. 

The BO sent me text yesterday to tell me Isabella's hock sores were seeping and they were cleaning them with iodine solution and then peroxide to dry them up and that she hadnt been pooing in her stall so they gave her some banamine which did the trick...3 piles in 2 hours.

She seemed fine today. PO'd that I was messing with her hocks. Cleaned them up and then used wonder dust. This is NOT going to make her farrier visit on Thursday go well. You all remember how bad the last one was. Ugh.


----------



## Topper

ellen hays said:


> I have been getting together with some horse friends every weekend to go to eat and visit. Too hot for them to ride, but enjoying building a friendship and getting to know them. They understand how much I enjoy having a horse on my place and have brought one over for me to enjoy. I am not buying her or riding her. Just getting my horse fix. Had a reason to get up and fix coffee early this a.m.. She is such a sweetie. My grass is getting out of control and she is helping me get it back under control by keeping it eaten down. Here is a pic of her. I am really enjoying horse sitting


ELLEN I was so happy to read this post. She is a beauty. What is her name? Is she friendly for you to brush and hug her neck? This is just the best news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

apachetears said:


> Yup, slow and anesthetized for me!
> I've had my motorcycle indiced Bronco moments and tree limb in a gallop events while simply plodding at a fast clip and I'll take the slow half asleep horses every time.....my butt demands it at my age :wink:


Yep, I'll keep my old plug too! :loveshower: Neighbor said he's never seen a horse walk as slow as mine. LOL That's OK with me....life is too fast as it is....he forces me to slow down! :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Sounds like everyone is doing well. 

Took a ride with the neighbors yesterday. I told them finding a riding partner is like dating for me.....they were happy to have a second date! :loveshower: LOL So far they are really nice people. Very honest, HUMBLE, willing to help, and RESPECT my riding abilities (strengths and weaknesses).

It was beautiful scenery. A bit rocky, so it made jay think about his feet.

Many hills to climb and decend. He was wanting to run up the hills, which I did let him jog a few. Not sure why he wanted to....lazy? Hot? (It was a scorcher, hence why we stayed in the woods.) At one point he caught me off gaurd and gave three lunges up the hill. :-o I did not lose my seat or anything....Yea! But from that point on.....1. I was a RIDER not a passenger!:racing: I have found that b/c he is a steady eddy the majority of the time I tend to let my guard down, can't do that! Must RIDE STRONG at all times.  2. I have gained a bit more confidence with more milage.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I think I must be getting in better shape. Despite the hot, humid day, I felt really good after the ride! I still had energy to clean out the trailer, which I never do!


----------



## NickerMaker71

What a really nice day. 

Reading everything. 

Have a great week all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop: (lovin' those shirts. :wink


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> If it has also travelled in a TARDIS, this may be so.  (Unless the hospital sold the brush to the London Antique store after use?)


Ya know her OBGYN did have a funny slouch hat and multicolored scarf!


----------



## apachetears

NickerMaker71 said:


> What a really nice day.
> 
> Reading everything.
> 
> Have a great week all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop: (lovin' those shirts. :wink


Outstanding picture! I love the rock structure.
Do those horse ear caps keep the flies off them?
My Gelding has a forelock problem he doesn't seem to have one I could use one to hide his bald spot and if it keeps flies off all the better!

Is it normal for a horse to be missing a forelock?


----------



## apachetears

phantomhorse13 said:


> *apache*: sounds like your procedure wasn't too unlike what is done with cats! my guy had to spend some time in the lead-lined i-131 ward at work until his radiation levels were under a certain level, at which point he was allowed home.. but had to stay in a separate room with minimal contact with anything for the next week. had to use flushable litter and discarded the litter pan after a week (which I actually took back to work for them to dispose of in the biohazard trash.. thank goodness my cat didn't mind using a dollar store aluminum roasting pan as a box for a week!).
> 
> *ellen*: that mare is lovely!! i def want more details. what a lovely thing to see when you look out the window.
> 
> *HP*: glad that hubby is getting behind your rehab work with Nike.. maybe he will be yours soon enough so you can do all the things you would like. hope your back continues to improve.
> 
> 
> I sympathize with those of you down South, as your weather has suddenly invaded up here, so I can't imagine what it must be like down there. It was already in the mid-80s by the time we finished breakfast (and insanely humid.. that goes without saying any more). I intend to heat stress myself as much as possible before my trip, so my wonderful DH agreed to go for a ride even though it felt like a sauna. Only did about 6.5 miles as it was just too hot to do any more (the real feel was 101 by the time we got home).


They threatened me with the lead lined room an litter box LOL
Seriously they said if I did not self quarantine they would put me in a single hospital room, lined with plastic sheeting and feed me through the door!
I think they said door.

HOT and HUMID down south, temperature yesterday was 91 f with 84% humidity I rode and was soaking wet after a hour, then it rained a brief thundershower about half inch of rain I was wetter before it rained!
Then the rain stopped and the sun came out again...then it was HOT, the Rye was so soaked the saddle kept slipping even though it was so tight she couldn't breath.
I hosed both of us down after the ride and she rolled in the mud defiantly, today when I stepped in the pasture to feed them she ran away.
Smart horse.:gallop:


----------



## apachetears

Happy Place said:


> On the shaving theme, I found this at the mall. Who knew?


That is somehow manly and pretty at the same time!
Reminds me of my Dad and his shaving gear an old waffle house coffee cup and brush with a Gillette face wacker.


----------



## apachetears

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all! Sounds like everyone is doing well.
> 
> Took a ride with the neighbors yesterday. I told them finding a riding partner is like dating for me.....they were happy to have a second date! :loveshower: LOL So far they are really nice people. Very honest, HUMBLE, willing to help, and RESPECT my riding abilities (strengths and weaknesses).
> 
> It was beautiful scenery. A bit rocky, so it made jay think about his feet.
> 
> Many hills to climb and decend. He was wanting to run up the hills, which I did let him jog a few. Not sure why he wanted to....lazy? Hot? (It was a scorcher, hence why we stayed in the woods.) At one point he caught me off gaurd and gave three lunges up the hill. :-o I did not lose my seat or anything....Yea! But from that point on.....1. I was a RIDER not a passenger!:racing: I have found that b/c he is a steady eddy the majority of the time I tend to let my guard down, can't do that! Must RIDE STRONG at all times.  2. I have gained a bit more confidence with more milage.


Finding a riding partner is a chore, we are surrounded by horses in pastures but a good riding companion is impossible.
some talk too much, some are just no fun, others don't really ride but love the pasture art of a horse.
My steady riding companion is almost always my horse.
The wife was in a car wreck years ago not her fault, the young gal that hit her was injured worse and when the gal got well a year later managed to do the exact same wreck with a 7 ton electric truck killing her. The wife sustained injury to her neck that took three sections of her neck bones being fused to correct, no more riding for her or any rough sports.
I ride lonesome.:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

Topper said:


> ELLEN I was so happy to read this post. She is a beauty. What is her name? Is she friendly for you to brush and hug her neck? This is just the best news!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanx Topper. Her name is Peaches. She is very gentle and loves attention. Watched her from window while garbage pick up came by. Curious, but no fear. The owners did a really good job imprinting and raising her. 

Love the pic of you and your horse. Thanx for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## SueC

Koolio said:


> Thyroid disease may also be autoimmune or heritable. Almost all of our salt products in the west are iodized, so lack of iodine is an uncommon cause in developed western countries. It is more of an issue in underdeveloped countries.


Count Australia in then! Here, I have to make sure the salt is actually iodised, as the majority is not. Sea salt probably has reasonable levels, but not all our salt is sea salt either. In Europe, it was hard to get salt that wasn't iodised!

Mild to moderate iodine deficiency was recently found in a wide range of Australians tested. In part this is due to the decline in the consumption of milk and dairy products for "health" reasons (I have always had full-fat dairy and lots of it, and no weight or blood cholesterol problems - like the Amish), and in part because Australian dairy farmers stopped using iodine to disinfect their tanks about five years ago due to complaints about significant iodine residue in milk, and are now using chlorine (gag) to clean their tanks instead.

Iodine deficiency widespread - Health & Wellbeing

Iodine | Better Health Channel

The above two links are really interesting, I think!

As is the thyroid discussion we've been having.


----------



## SueC

I just wanted to post some "feral" photos of Sunsmart and me that Brett took when we were going for a walk around our farm. The horse is in a rather shaggy winter coat and I'd not had a haircut in months (now remedied).

Brett usually takes the most magnificent photos of the wildlife, plants, fungi and even slime moulds he is currently cataloguing in the nature conservation area of our farm (see https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoo...57632759314682) - but often we will pass the horses on the pasture on the way out, and he got some snaps of horse interactions en route:










I was trying to hold his attention instead of hanging on to his halter to get a head-up photo. If I make my hands into a platform that generally does it. Human hands occasionally proffer interesting edible things, in my horses' experience.

After that, I rubbed the inside of his ear - he and the donkeys and Batman the steer are the biggest fans of that around here. Brett didn't catch that, but he caught the horse's ritual headshake at the end of a good ear rub:










Too funny! He probably had a sneezy feeling there as well, judging from his facial expression. Sometimes referred sensations like that will happen.

And here's Smartie saying, "Do you mind? I was grazing before you came, and if you're quite finished..." when Brett took too long to set up the shot:










He's lost that green halter, and I've got 58ha to search for its whereabouts! :rofl:

The others don't wear halters, they'll come along without them. So will Sunsmart, but since I ride him regularly, I usually keep a halter on him for convenience.


----------



## Happy Place

I was on my feet nearly all day yesterday. Fun times, checking out the mall and playing with my friend's two small girls. My back actually felt pretty good all day. When I woke up this morning, it was sore again. Guess that means I must keep moving! At least it is not as hot and humid as yesterday. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## SueC

apachetears said:


> Ya know her OBGYN did have a funny slouch hat and multicolored scarf!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And you know, the patients would probably have preferred the David Tennant version to be their ob-gyn. (I do not number myself amongst that group, this is just based on anecdotal surveys of female Dr Who fans.)

Re forelock: Have a look at the photos above of my horse. For him it's genetic - his maternal grandmother had the trait and passed it on to every single one of her descendants so far.

More here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...nkeys-other-people-479466/page18/#post7598625

That's Sunsmart's mother and uncle. His aunt (at my dad's) has the same trait. If you scroll down you can see a photo of Sunsmart's maternal grandmother, who had this trait and passed it on.

You could also try hair extensions for that forelock, of course! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Hi Ellen! Nice visitor there! 

Night all! :wave:


----------



## Twalker

Topper said:


> TWALKER - I think it was you who originally asked about "turning" - and I loved everyone's detailed responses, we have some very gifted writers on this forum. My input is this; don't forget to have fun. All of us start on the "bunny slopes" - you are not going to "ruin" a good horse by making a simple mistake or by mis-cueing when asking for a move. Have fun, laugh, giggle, and it will come
> 
> I've had a couple of great horse days. My gal-pal brought her mare (green and very spoiled) over - so we have been playing horsey in my arena. I just love having the company and just messing around, having fun, and the wonderful smell of horses.
> 
> I hope everyone has great weekend plans, I can't wait until tomorrow's reading.
> Good evening all


 Thanks Topper for the great advise. 

Glad you had a great couple horse days. Best theropy out there. :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

:wave:
Hey everybody! Been super busy. Having some issues with my handicapped son that lives in a group home. Not sure yet what we're going to do about it, but it's been stressful.

I splurged at work the other day and bought an electric smoker. LOVE IT! Seasoned it first according to directions and then tried some little cornish game hens on Sunday. Yum! They were wonderful. I'm hooked. It was so easy and simple.

Been reading everybody but just haven't had the strength or brain to respond much. Now there's like a million pages and it just won't happen. Please know that I'm keeping up with your lives though. 

*Ellen*, wonderful! She's beautiful. Give her lots of hugs.

*Happy*, good job! Keep after Nike. Something with "break through" soon. Hope your back feels better soon.

*Phantom*, I'm still counting the days, I can just imagine how you're feeling. You wanna train in the heat, come stay with me for a week! Ugh!

I know there's lots more, but just can't keep up right now. Everyone else, hope your feeling better soon *ApacheTears*. I get frustrated with doctors, but thank heavens for medical breakthroughs right?

*Roadyy*, I'm so impressed! Reba is really coming along.

I'm not really forgetting anyone as you're all in my thoughts daily, but gotta go right now. *Sue,* couldn't see those pics either. :shrug:

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

apachetears said:


> Outstanding picture! I love the rock structure.
> Do those horse ear caps keep the flies off them?
> My Gelding has a forelock problem he doesn't seem to have one I could use one to hide his bald spot and if it keeps flies off all the better!
> 
> Is it normal for a horse to be missing a forelock?


My guy has a very sparse forelock too! If you look at his picture there off to the side, that is the day he teased it up real nice. LOL

Apache, yes flies are the main reason for the ear cover. We have deer flies here that love to buzz his poll. With the cover they may buzz, but not land, and it makes the trek a whole lot nicer for the two of us. The fringe in the front...which you can't see seems to keep the flies away from his eyes too, although, I do fly spray his face. (not literally of course)

Yep, most of my riding is done alone, and that is fine by me. I think that is why I am so picky about riding partners, I am used to worrying about ourselves. I don't like having to worry about other's and their squirrelly horses who don't know how to go down a trail. it makes me nervous, wondering when their horse is going to explode....or whether they are going to take off at gallop and not tell me! :eek_color:

True stories on both accounts. We have only about ten trips 'away from home' under our belt....so I actually prefer people who have LOTS of trail miles under their belt to help guide us if the need arises. Wow...now that I do the math....we still have lots of learning to do! :wink:


----------



## Ibriding

I have finally caught up with all the posts and I should've taken notes so I could respond better! Yeah, that didn't happen, lol.

Yay for new horses and riding partners. Right now hubby is my riding buddy but I'm looking for more since he's busy at work. 

Tevis, wow! Count me in on a shirt if that's still a possibility. That's amazing PH and I'll be rooting for you!

My heart breaks for those who have lost loved ones, people and pets. So hard but keep the good memories close. Hugs to you. 

I really love learning more about saddles, pads, and proper fit. I'm struggling with getting a good fit on my mare. I think the Aussie saddle I just bought will work ok but it is not great. She has very high and pretty narrow withers and is gaited, so where the saddle should fit and where it wants to sit are two different places. There is good clearance on her withers when I tack her up but after it shifts there isn't much. Her top line seems a little weak to me but I'm used to stock-type horses and not TWHs.


----------



## tjtalon

Ibriding said:


> I have finally caught up with all the posts and I should've taken notes so I could respond better! Yeah, that didn't happen, lol.


I used to take notes, but gave up on that as a lost cause:icon_rolleyes: Nowadays I just jot down the page I'm reading, so that when I come back I know how many pages to go back to catch upmg:


Have to get to work in a few minutes so to everyone::wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I was trying to catch up in between calls for the last week or so and finally gave up. 

Now I saw something about Stan loosing his footing on his bike and falling off. Maybe he should get some of those straps for the pedals that the triathalon athletes use to keep that from happening again.

Tracey is talking about selling her daughter and getting another ring fighter. Wouldn't the insurance and hospital bills be higher for them than the daughter?

MN17, has neighbors riding her around the neighborhood showing off her "Slow Hand". Interesting....


Celeste has gone to the birds and left us to fend for ourselves.


Sue is making us all sick from lacing our milk with Chloride. Bad girl,,, you need a spanking...er... uhmmm

Yeah, I think I got it all.


----------



## Koolio

Whew! Busy weekend!!

Yesterday DD and I took Sam and Koolio out trail riding with a friend. It was a spectacular afternoon and the weather couldn't have been better. There were also lots of wild raspberries and Saskatoon berries along the trail to keep us nourished during our ride.

Here is DD and old man Sam...









In the trees... I love Sam's spotty butt!









Across the plains...









Some beautiful scenery!









And Cheeky Pony during her dressage test.









This morning I rode again with another friend. We went to the same place but took a different trail. The weather couldn't have been better! This is what summers are about!!


----------



## ASLacey

It's finally official ... as of next Monday I will be (the owner of) fully responsible for another life ... Sunny will be all mine ... and more importantly, I will be ALL HIS!

Excited and Scared Manure'less!!!

Lacey and Sunny!


----------



## Happy Place

LMBO Roadyy is back! :biglaugh:

I am so jealous of everyone riding! I want to be on Nike so bad it hurts. Very frustrating. Last night I dreamed that Nike as at my old show barn. I had him the cross ties and was tacking up! I think my back is okish enough for a lesson this week :wink:. I'll call tomorrow to set a time. Thursday may be the day.


----------



## corgi

Just stopping in before I crash in bed.

Funeral was today. It was a very long day. Sorry that I can't respond to everyone. Honestly, I am just exhausted.

No news from the BO about Isabella so I assume her hocks have stopped oozing and all is good.

Tomorrow, all of the county public school central office and building level administartors are participating in an all day full scale hostile intruder simulation at one of our elementary schools. It will be a simulated school shooting and we are working in cooperation with the state and local police and emergency management.
The public school personnel are acting as the students so I am guessing we will be in classrooms under lock down procedures for the emergency people to practice their response. I am unsettled about this and doubt I sleep tonight. There are so many of us here that work in public school settings, so you probaly share my anxiety about school shootings. I get sick to my stomach when I think of Columbine and Sandy Hook. 
If participating in simulations like this can help local authorities if something like this would ever happen in our county, it will be worth it.

Night all.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Sue is making us all sick from lacing our milk with Chloride. Bad girl,,, you need a spanking...er... uhmmm


I need a halo / innocent face emoticon here. There isn't one, so you'll all have to imagine it!

:charge:

...Point One... it's chlorine (i.e. the poisonous gas form) you want to worry about (and organochlorine residues), not chloride (the ion form which is the innocent partner in table salt, NaCl). I'm sure Koolio can give you a few tutorials on all that! ;-)

...Point Two... our Friesians are all steers, so we've not found any way to get milk from them yet! :rofl:

...and as three of them went to market two months ago, and the US is now our main export market, you guys might be eating hamburgers with out good, pasture-fed, organic beef from cattle who have a good quality of life while they are around. 

So, you'll need to find yourself someone else to spank! :rofl: Any volunteers?

_Jousting is such a nice sport!_ :charge:


----------



## Eole

Corgi, sorry about the uncle's passing. Hope Isabella hocks are better, you deserve some worry-free time with your girl.

Roadyy, great job with Reba. Too bad about the place someone bid on before you. I'm sure it's because something awesome is waiting for you.

NM, I like the "dating" analogy. I ride alone. I invited a nice lady, good rider, last summer: she TALKED none stop, can't stand it. Didn't invite her back. I don't ride well with DH unfortunately. On a trip last summer, I found a great partner, but we live too far apart for regular dating. 

Koolio, Sam looks great! Do you have the full video link of Cheeky pony? They look good, congratulations to your DD.

Blue, hope you find a way to solve your worries about your son. Got a smoker last Christmas and love it! Only did cold-smoked salmon and seafood so far. Cornish hen, yummy, sounds like something I'd like to try.

Ibriding, saddle fitting is a puzzle on some horses.
Sue, great pics. Haircut? What's that?
Apachetears, I can give you some of my new mare's forelock, never seen an arabian with so much mane.

Had a ride on Buttercup this morning, quite long, half public roads, half private roads. Met a few cars and she's getting better. Did a sudden "half-pirouette" at the sight of a boat at my friend's place. I stuck to the saddle. But the next spin, uphill, when a husky jumped out of the woods, I came off. I was trying a new pad+girth and the saddle turned sideway as she spinned around. I fell very slowly in soft bushes, no harm done. Great news is, she cantered away, stopped, then came back to me when I called her name. :loveshower: I thought for a moment we'd have to look for a runaway all over the area.:gallop: Such a good girl.


----------



## Eole

Then this afternoon, I took my other ride, the little red mountain bike. It was really hot and humid, and deer flies were awful. I'm still looking for an old trail that would link two riding areas. I found another beaver lake.
I'm sharing it with you.
- The lake
- The dam: it is at least 5 feet high and 40 feet long.
- The beaver hut.
- Sweatie selfie after 2 hours on my faithful mount.

I've never seen so many moose and deer tracks, it was like following a moose-highway.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> I just called, to say, I
> Fell off the Harley how difficult is that. One does not fall of a Harley one gets off in a clumsy manner and it falls over after we have walked away, Right.
> 
> Went for a ride in Auckland last Saturday just to get used to traffic and the trappings of a large city. Went around the east coast bays where I used to live. called into the off street parking at shop. Just as I was coming to a halt I spotted a car coming around from behind and up my right side then turned in front of me to park. I was crawling turning right slammed on the front brake and down I went. No damage to me or the bike but a little perturbed at the way he decided to park. Why could he not go into the space behind.
> 
> I know it s not a horse story but its still horse power.
> 
> Bugs is still with me but goes in the next week. I have been too busy with the lawyer this week to transport him. SWMBO Is around somewhere but that's another story.
> 
> Good luck with the house buying Rick.
> 
> Cheers to all :cowboy::sad:


Wow, so glad your still all in one piece Stan! I don't know how drivers are there, but people attack like sharks here over parking spaces!! 

So sad that Mr. Buggs is leaving, he and his veggie picking will be missed. I sure hope the young ladies love him and feed him tomatoes. 

Good luck in court, thankful that the end of that mess may be in sight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> I need a halo / innocent face emoticon here. There isn't one, so you'll all have to imagine it!
> 
> :charge:
> 
> ...Point One... it's chlorine (i.e. the poisonous gas form) you want to worry about (and organochlorine residues), not chloride (the ion form which is the innocent partner in table salt, NaCl). I'm sure Koolio can give you a few tutorials on all that! ;-)
> 
> So, you'll need to find yourself someone else to spank! :rofl: Any volunteers?
> 
> _Jousting is such a nice sport!_ :charge:


Whoa there! All this chemistry is reminding me of high school chemistry and what fun we had in class...oh, wait, maybe it was the spanking...no, never mind. Must have been spanish class I was thinking of. :hide:


----------



## Topper

Corgi, I am really sorry to read about your loss. We are all thinking of you and yours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole, you must live in the enchanted forrest! Your scenery is spectacular! Love the beaver dam, that area looks so raw and untamed. 

So sorry to hear you were unable to stick the second half pirouette; its back to the Dressage ring for you, lol. 

Buttercup is a *very good girl* to come back for you! Mine always seemed to go screaming and tearing off through the woods. Can't tell you how many times over the years I have walked a _long way_ back to the barn or my trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ASLacey said:


> It's finally official ... as of next Monday I will be (the owner of) fully responsible for another life ... Sunny will be all mine ... and more importantly, I will be ALL HIS!
> 
> Excited and Scared Manure'less!!!
> 
> Lacey and Sunny!


:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:
*Congratulations!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> :wave:
> Hey everybody! Been super busy. Having some issues with my handicapped son that lives in a group home. Not sure yet what we're going to do about it, but it's been stressful.
> 
> I splurged at work the other day and bought an electric smoker. LOVE IT! Seasoned it first according to directions and then tried some little cornish game hens on Sunday. Yum! They were wonderful. I'm hooked. It was so easy and simple.
> 
> :wave:


Oh Blue, so sorry to hear he is having some difficulty again. Hopefully it will all settle down again soon. :hug:

The smoker sounds really fun! Don't you just love that company discount


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH:* *COUNTDOWN TO TEVIS* :loveshower: So exciting!! Can't wait to see the video, and your name in the TOP TEN!! Sure wish we could all be there to cheer you on. :gallop:

How is Sultan doing? He has arrived, hasn't he?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: so sorry you had such a long and difficult day. Funerals are so emotionally draining :sad: makes me appreciate life. Maybe you need a baby bird too? 

Hoping Isabella's hocks are better today. I swear by Corona ointment for fast healing once the drainage has stopped.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Oh my, your daughter is so lovely and looks to be a very talented horsewoman! 

That point in the canter right that is frozen (at least on my computer) is PERFECT! _NICE, very NICE_. 

By the way, if the video was supposed to play, I can't see it...would love to watch it if I could. 

Sam is looking nothing like a Yak right now, that horse is so beautiful.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: sorry about missing that nice property. The deal could still fall through, so may still be a chance. Keep in tough with the realtor, just in case. 

Must be somethinng even better around the corner for you. 

*Topper:* happy trails!! You two look great together 

*Ellen*: I hope the young mare works out for you. She is pretty. 

*Sue*: loved the pasture shots. That horse has such a big personality! 

*TJ*: hope your 12's are over and you can get some rest. nice to get the hours in like that, but it is a long day. I don't know how you keep up with all those weird hours. Must be hard to get good sleep in. 

*Nicker*: LOVE the dating analogy! :rofl: I guess its a double-date, since the horses need to be compatable too. 

Maybe rides need to be like those "speed dates" y'all got five minutes to ride together and see if sparks fly, then its time to change partners!


----------



## AnitaAnne

If anyone is wondering why I haven't posted in a while, then shoot off multiple quick posts...blame my sorry computer. Darn thing just can't keep up anymore, but I refuse to go buy another one. Must save pictures though, some of them are very important. 

So, it crashed bigtime today, took a while to get it back up and running. 

Hay is NOT coming tomorrow, yet again. Maybe Saturday? :x

Soooo, since it is beasty hot, and supposed to rain the next two days, I thought I might head on over Georgia way and test drive a Subaru or two.  Called insurance company today to toss some figures around. I've been thinking of letting go of the van, and the Cruiser to trade in for a newish Subaru *IF* I like the drive. 

The Outback wagon is growing on me, still don't love it, but maybe I will like it better in "person", so to speak. 

I am more of the sportscar/truck kind of person, and SUV's are fun too. 

Station wagon? Bleah, those are for old people right? Not middle-aged ladies that think they can still ride like a 25 year old :charge:


----------



## Ibriding

*ASLacey* Congrats! How exciting!

*Eole* Glad you weren't injured in the unplanned dismount. Sounds like a great ride overall.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> LMBO Roadyy is back! :biglaugh:
> 
> I am so jealous of everyone riding! I want to be on Nike so bad it hurts. Very frustrating. Last night I dreamed that Nike as at my old show barn. I had him the cross ties and was tacking up! I think my back is okish enough for a lesson this week :wink:. I'll call tomorrow to set a time. Thursday may be the day.


I'm wondering if the riding wouldn't actually HELP your back. I know the swaying helps mine, and the guy I rode with last says the same exact thing! I say RIDE!:riding:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Not much to tell....but,

Roaddy, glad you are back! Love your humor. Always makes me LOL. 

Eole, as always, your photos of where you live and ride are spectacular!!!! It is so dang pretty. Love the selfie too! What kind of bike to you ride? I used to ride/race a Cannondale (street bike). it sits in the garage getting dusty. No desire to do that anymore. People around here don't respect bikers.

More in a minute......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh.......I had a message to all of you......iPad ate it........

Just know....I repsonded to all of you, thinking of you all........

Have a good day!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I send my condolences for the loss of your DH's uncle. Hopefully the family can do as your family does and celebrate him in memories now.

Sue, maybe it was Fluoride I should have stated. lol

Eole, beautiful pics of the beaver dam and trails. Glad nothing was hurt in the unscheduled flailing.

ACL, congratulations on getting into the empty pocket syndrome of horse partnership.

HP, glad your back is feeling better and hope the lesson happens.
Blue, your family is in my prayers to find a palatable solution with your son.

Ellen, sounds like you may be on the right track with horse sitting for awhile to help with your horse addiction.

TJ, hope you make it through the 12's and can settle in to enjoy your vacation soon.

MN17, I like dating and it seems from most of my riding lately it is mostly with women who are so easy on the eyes. Never huts to have that when the sand gets a little bland. hehehe


I spent some more R & R time yesterday evening. Decided to do more desensitizing in regards to her phobia of farriers. I tell you one thing, I love my Little Man, but this girl has found a very special place in my heart that hasn't been found in a long time by a horse. She is so smart and learns so quick and now seems to enjoy our sessions of learning. I am in awe every time we work together.

Oh and you don't be going oohing over my silhouette in the sunlight. <blushing>

Edited to add: My DD shut the gate to separate her from the other mares. Reba rushed up to the gate to go to them, but then stood there for DD to step over and catch her by the halter by hand and walk her over to me...with no fret at all..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: good girl Reba!! She seems a sensible horse. Treat her well and she tries her best. So nice your love affair with her is still going strong. Just remember, she is a redhead...


Sue: I think it is Roadyy that needs the spanking; watching his riding partners instead of looking where he's going 

Just realized why riding partner/dating is so hard to find the perfect partner. We females need to find some males to ride with!!


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, if I understand your method, you are teaching Reba to trample the farrier? :rofl:

ASLacey: CONGRATULATION!:clap: Now we'll need more pictures of Sunny!

AA: I've lived in this region for most of my life and knew it as a city-folks playground for water sports, snow sports, country houses, summer camps, cute touristic villages and such. I thought true wilderness was way up north. Looking a GoogleEarth, I realized I am within riding distance of government lands, which gives access to a huge wild protected ecological reserve. Besides tourists, local population is scarce, so I meet no one on my rides; although I'm on ATV tracks, so there must be ATVs sometimes. Just never seen any.


----------



## Roadyy

Well, my farrier is a woman and she wears something around her midsection and that what Reba is trampling was around my midsection as I was acting like one. Hmmm. This could very well be beneficial to me.


AA, yep I could...I must warn though I like it. hahaha


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing well. The hens have gotten their scratch and mealy worms and Peaches has gotten her pettin and scratchin. Going to TSC today to get her some Safe Choice, salt block and treats. She is settling in and probably owners will bring 2 horses this Sunday to ride. I am going to take advantage of that and get on her and ride a little.

Rick Reba ain't skeered. Love the yellow thing you are using to sack her out She really looks like she is doing great. I can't help but believe that she is in good hands.:thumbsup:

Natalie Glad your unplanned dismount turned out ok for you. Buttercup sure sounds like a great horse. Many would have high tailed it back to the barn. 

Blue Sorry you are having problems re your son. Hope everything turns out ok. I know that is a difficult situation for you.:hug:

Lacy Congrats on the new family member.

Just had scary moment. My refrig was making some weird noises, then started making water dripping noises. I could see a river running under my house in the crawl space from the way it sounded. Pulled the fridg out from the wall. Four toy mice (cats), ponytail band, 1 rotini pasta, and so, that's where all them dust bunnies were hiding!!:icon_rolleyes: Glad it was just me here, or I would have been embarrassed. Cleaned the air vent and the noises stopped. Whew. Guess I need to do this routinely.
\
Well, hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, if you look closely you will see it is just a yellow duster style raincoat. I have a couple of them and that is the oldest and worn out one used for putting under mower for oil change and other odds and ends.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, if you look closely you will see it is just a yellow duster style raincoat. I have a couple of them and that is the oldest and worn out one used for putting under mower for oil change and other odds and ends.


Or teaching horse to trample farrier...

Who would have guessed your farrier is female?? :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> I'm wondering if the riding wouldn't actually HELP your back. I know the swaying helps mine, and the guy I rode with last says the same exact thing! I say RIDE!:riding:


:iagree: trotting especially! Just as good as going to the chiropractor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hmm. Been educating myself before my computer :beatup:

A properly equiped Subaru Outback can tow 5000 pounds. 

My trailer weighs 1500-2000 and my horses are in the 900-1000 range :think:

Darn things are lookin better n better


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole said:


> Roadyy, if I understand your method, you are teaching Reba to trample the farrier? :rofl:
> 
> .



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ibriding

*Roadyy* What a beautiful mare! Looks like you are doing a great job with her. My daughter has a palomino who is not very trusting, especially of men. She started as a bronc in rodeos and was then sold to a man who was very rough when trying to turn her into a riding horse. Thankfully she is very smart with a kind personality behind the fear. I was lucky to find a farrier willing to take 15 mins to calmly approach her and was able to get all four feet done with no fuss. I love smart mares!

*Ellen* You would not belive the amount of donkeys and mules here. Many people pack and hunt in the mountains here so they are very popular. I've fallen in love with a pair of pinto mules that look like they would be great to ride! 

_Anita_ I loved your page of posts! Makes me feel a little less crazy! Ha!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Ellen, if you look closely you will see it is just a yellow duster style raincoat. I have a couple of them and that is the oldest and worn out one used for putting under mower for oil change and other odds and ends.


THat's what I use too, an old ripped up rain poncho that has seen better days! 

It's funny when I tie it just so it drags behind him. His eyes get BUGGY big! LOL I torture my animals


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Hmm. Been educating myself before my computer :beatup:
> 
> A properly equiped Subaru Outback can tow 5000 pounds.
> 
> My trailer weighs 1500-2000 and my horses are in the 900-1000 range :think:
> 
> Darn things are lookin better n better


We were able to take one horse on thetrailer with my mom's Exterra. We did put aspecial cooling system on it. Things to consider! I wouldn't go too far using it...but easy jaunts.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> :iagree: trotting especially! Just as good as going to the chiropractor.


I'm always amazed...after being horseback & for 2 days after, my back doesn't hurt (then I put on the duty belt & get crunched into a patrol car, & it's all over:icon_rolleyes)


----------



## SueC

It's really fun reading what everyone is up to and thinking about! 

Hmm, so two days ago I was riding back towards home when it occurred to me that Sunsmart is turning 19 soon and therefore has maybe a decade of riding left in him if we're lucky. He was 11 when my father decided I could have him and 12 by the time he was gelded and I brought him down to Albany (into agistment back then, pre-farm). Time flies, etc. He's still not come off his capacities, still covers ground incredibly and with ease and would like to do more distance (but my fun forest trails got cut off last year when we were fenced out of access :-( - those were wonderful rides).

And then it occurred to me that in little over a decade, all of the French mare's descendants in Australia would probably be dead (the mare I rode as a child). So I had a bit of a panic. And I called up my father, and discussed if something should be done about that...

So here's the two possibilities we came up with:

1) See if Sunsmart's dam, who is with us, will come into season, and if so, take her to the Arabian stud 20 minutes from here to breed to one of their endurance stallions. The stud has Polish and Crabbet bloodlines that my late Arabian mare had, and I never had a chance to get a foal out of her, so if this plan worked out then the foal would carry Dame du Buisson's lines, be a half-sibling to Sunsmart, and have a little of the Arabian heritage I've lost.

Chances of that are just under 50% as the mare is in her mid-20s. But, she had an easy time foaling Sunsmart as a maiden mare and was a fabulous mother, and she might enjoy having another little foal to look after. NB: Not a big deal breeding an older mare who's already had a foal, as long as she's fit and well, which this one certainly is - she has little sprint races with the others daily. Usually older mares will not conceive or slip their foal early if they're not up to another pregnancy.









Sunsmart's mother on the left and her full brother to the right. Both horses have significant likenesses with their French great-grandmother:









That's the one you've seen before of me jumping with her as a kid in Europe.









Trail riding after we had brought our two horses to Australia.









Dame du Buisson and Mingo with a grey part-Arab outside my parents' farmhouse just after it was built in 1983.


2) Plan B would be to breed Sunsmart's mother's younger full sister La Cherie to Chip, who was my father's best racehorse, won an endurance ride we did just for cross-training when he was racing and winning metropolitan races, and is something of a throwback to the Arabian genes in his own pedigree, I mean, he's mid-20s and still looks like this:




















The chestnut below is La Cherie, who was a wonderful trotter at a time when there were no trotting races in Western Australia... (only pacing races)










It's not the best photo to see her. She is prettier than her older sister, and doesn't have her ewe neck, indeed she has great conformation, but is not quite as big and not as much French Trotter phenotype.

The bay is her friend Rosie, also a granddaughter of Dame du Buisson and the only other one who could be considered for breeding. Rosie is huge, which is nice, but she has slightly twisted forelegs and is a knee knocker, whereas La Cherie and Sunsmart's mother all have perfectly straight-tracking legs.

Decisions, decisions. Thanks for bearing with me. The choices aren't easy to make. I would like it best of all if I could just freeze time and have the horses I have just as they are for the rest of my life. That's not going to happen though, I already had to bury one of them. And in 1984, we had to bury Dame du Buisson when she was only 15, because she bled out post-partum. That was really awful, and if we'd known, we'd never have bred her. But you can probably see why I'm trying to hang on to her bloodlines rather than let them become extinct in Australia. (In Europe she had 5 foals and her genes still get around.)

Thoughts welcome. I mean, it's not as if I couldn't just choose one of my dad's other horses (not bred by us) to ride when Sunsmart retires... etc


----------



## Roadyy

Would it be worth while to find one of the 5 in Europe to see if a stud is present or a mare you could purchase?


----------



## SueC

Correction: I meant that Dame du Buisson is the grandmother of all those chestnuts (except Chip), and the great-grandmother of Sunsmart!


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> Would it be worth while to find one of the 5 in Europe to see if a stud is present or a mare you could purchase?


They're all dead, Roadyy, her youngest foal was the Australian foal and he was born in 1984 and died aged 26. When you have the bloodlines yourself it seems nonsensical (not to mention expensive: Looking, flying to Europe, then flying a horse out) to go back halfway across the world for them. We have three mares we could potentially breed to get another descendant. At least two of them are high chances of producing foals. There's actually four mares, but the fourth has a defect that eliminates her as a breeder...


----------



## Roadyy

Gotcha. I misread your post and see it now.

I say try option 1 first as it seems the most logical and possible.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> We were able to take one horse on thetrailer with my mom's Exterra. We did put aspecial cooling system on it. Things to consider! I wouldn't go too far using it...but easy jaunts.


Just a backup option Nicker, not for full time towing! 

BTW, envelope was sent yesterday.


----------



## SueC

*Roadyy*: Well, Option 1 is kind of my preference because I've got that mare here, but Option 2 also means a wonderful multiple metro race-winning stallion I've ridden competitively myself and has one of the greatest personalities ever (the plot thickens) as opposed to an unknown quantity. Plus, Option 2 is the easiest and most economical option: No stallion fees, stallion and prospective mare already know each other and at the same place, Dad bred horses for years before stopping around 14 years ago. It might also appeal to my parents that Chip's bloodlines will survive that way... I mean, I have to admit it does to me, since we never bred from Chip (because we were breeding from Sunsmart's sire, and then because we stopped breeding altogether). He's a fabulous horse...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Roadyy, if I understand your method, you are teaching Reba to trample the farrier? :rofl:
> 
> ASLacey: CONGRATULATION!:clap: Now we'll need more pictures of Sunny!
> 
> AA: I've lived in this region for most of my life and knew it as a city-folks playground for water sports, snow sports, country houses, summer camps, cute touristic villages and such. I thought true wilderness was way up north. Looking a GoogleEarth, I realized I am within riding distance of government lands, which gives access to a huge wild protected ecological reserve. Besides tourists, local population is scarce, so I meet no one on my rides; although I'm on ATV tracks, so there must be ATVs sometimes. Just never seen any.


Sounds like you have the best of city and wilderness!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> *Roadyy*: Well, Option 1 is kind of my preference because I've got that mare here, but Option 2 also means a wonderful multiple metro race-winning stallion I've ridden competitively myself and has one of the greatest personalities ever (the plot thickens) as opposed to an unknown quantity. Plus, Option 2 is the easiest and most economical option: No stallion fees, stallion and prospective mare already know each other and at the same place, Dad bred horses for years before stopping around 14 years ago. It might also appeal to my parents that Chip's bloodlines will survive that way... I mean, I have to admit it does to me, since we never bred from Chip (because we were breeding from Sunsmart's sire, and then because we stopped breeding altogether). He's a fabulous horse...


I have zero experience breeding, so no help there. But, why not do both? Who knows, you may get a colt and a filly and really get a mix going:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: I hope you are surviving the drill today, will be interesting to hear how it went. 

Very good idea to practice this, even though the thought of an intruder at a school is horrifying. After what happened in Chattanooga, I believe that everyone, everywhere, needs to be prepared for the unthinkable.


----------



## chl1234

AnitaAnne said:


> I have zero experience breeding, so no help there. But, why not do both? Who knows, you may get a colt and a filly and really get a mix going:wink:


This would be my suggestion also, unless there is a reason why you can't do both. Of course, when I was raising my own 'replacement riding horses', I always bred both mares at the same time because I didn't like having "only's". I think the offspring are better socialized if they grow up with someone who won't put up with their baby play bites/kicks.


----------



## chl1234

Didn't have time to read everyone's posts. Busy weekend--about as good as it can be if it's not on horseback. Saturday I drove a van for a tour of the Mt. Graham International Observatory. This is the home to the most powerful telescope in the world--even more powerful than the Hubble Space Telescope. I'm amazed every time I go up there. Sunday drove to Phoenix to pick up my son returning from visiting his father in Mississippi. We spent the night in Phoenix and went shopping on Monday.

Found some boots that I think will work for riding...not too tight on the ankle (some one asked about it...I broke my ankle in February, still not completely healed so I needed boots that wouldn't put to much pressure on the ankle)

and bought some grass hay--saved $4-6 per bale. If I can get a barn put up before prices rise in the fall, it might be worth it to drive to back to the valley with the trailer and load up as much as possible.


----------



## SueC

chl1234 said:


> This would be my suggestion also, unless there is a reason why you can't do both.


The reason is that I really can't ride more than one properly, and hate to have paddock ornaments unless they are actually retired, and that there's a whole stack of retirees out of our 30-year breeding/racing operation (at my parents' place), some of whom I want to be able to offer retirements to (here at our place) when my parents can no longer take care of them. So I am trying to keep numbers down. My husband doesn't ride and we already have one horse who'll be coming in in about 3-5 years to be a guest horse for our farmstay.



> Of course, when I was raising my own 'replacement riding horses', I always bred both mares at the same time because I didn't like having "only's". I think the offspring are better socialized if they grow up with someone who won't put up with their baby play bites/kicks.


I can understand why you'd want foals to socialise with each other, but the not putting up with things isn't done by a foal's young playmates - it's done by the mature horses in the group (they don't need to be other mothers), and the humans. Besides, if both mares were bred, the foals wouldn't grow up with each other anyway. They'd meet as two-year-olds, since I take care of one of the mares and my parents have (and are keeping) the other, and since we've always let our foals run with their mothers for far longer than most commercial studs (to more closely resemble what happens with wild horses)...


----------



## Blue

Sue, once again, I can't view your pics. Only one came through. :confused_color: Ugh! 

My suggestion would have been both as well. I think option 1 would be the most emotionally gratifying for you, but option 2 would certainly add gratification of a whole different kind. 

Is there any reason both options can't be followed?


Hope everyone is doing well.

*Ellen*, wonderful idea to hop on even for a little bit.

*Anita*, I think you're on the right track with the vehicle

*Roadyy*, you seem to prefer the ladies! :razz: Reba is looking awesome. Good job.

*Corgi*, I'm sure this training exercise holds a little trepidation, but I wish more schools would do this. If it save even one life, it will be worth it.

There was so much more I wanted to respond to, but alas, it's all slipped my mind now. :icon_rolleyes: Just know that I read and think of all of you.

Gotta go.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, it's funny this happens with mares. I swore off mares due to the monthly deal and the fat that I am already outnumbered in the house by women. I have stuck with geldings to keep away from mood swings. Lord knows I have enough of my own.

Yet I have to admit that my strongest connections have been with mares. My first ride on a horse was with a mare then my first horse of my own was a 14 yr old Leopard/App Arabian mare and now Reba.


----------



## SueC

*Blue*, that photo jinx is something. Have you ever tried using another person's computer to see if the same things happens?

...already 10 horses, 7 of which I grew up with, that would like retirement places if my parents, who're in their late 70s, can no longer care for them...and I can't take them all. Three of those are young and at least two of those would also be useful riding horses. Probably be some natural attrition in that figure before my parents pass on. We retire our horses - and take care of them. If we gave some of the oldies away as companion horses, chances are they'd be left out in some cow paddock exposed to the elements in their old age, and probably end up with sand colics (rife in Western Australia) due to lack of supplementary feeding. Better off euthanising than doing that to them, since they are used to good care.

Because my parents bred so many is why I never bred a horse. Everyone I know who's ended up breeding ended up with too many horses...


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, it's funny this happens with mares. I swore off mares due to the monthly deal and the fat that I am already outnumbered in the house by women. I have stuck with geldings to keep away from mood swings. Lord knows I have enough of my own.

Yet I have to admit that my strongest connections have been with mares. My first ride on a horse was with a mare then my first horse of my own was a 14 yr old Leopard/App Arabian mare and now Reba.


----------



## Eole

Sue, I'm no breeder, so take this as just an uneducated opinion.

I think breeding should be done if the mare is perfect in conformation and personality. Then bred to a stallion that will improve on that.
Is your purpose solely emotional or are you convinced the mares and lines are worth keeping? Or both? :wink:

The first option sounds great, but I am partial to arabians as you know. You did say age was not an issue, but I would imagine that giving birth is often a health-risk for the mare. Could you live with it if something happened like Dame du Buisson?

Second option looks promising too, for another cute chestnut.

Whatever you decide, I'm convinced it will be a well-thought decision. And if a foal is the result... :loveshower: We will live the whole adventure through your beautiful pen.


----------



## Eole

Roadyy, I seem to connect better with mares too. I like the sensitiviy, the moods, the negociation. It's never given, you must earn the trust but the bond is amazing.

Ellen, glad things are looking bright on your side and you are getting some horse-breath therapy. 

NM, my bike is a Gary fisher Tarpon, if it means anything to you. It has a front suspension only in name and appearance: that doesn't do a thing. I mentioned wanting a bike to a crazy mountain-biking colleague. He said I needed that model in a 13" frame. I looked up the ads and found one 20 minutes from home, how lucky is that. It's a bit too heavy, as I carry it a lot on my rides. Good enough for my needs.
This is a pic found on internet, mine is exactly like it.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, I've heard heard people that ride in the back country a lot prefer a mare because once they've bonded with you, they make wonderful partners. Moody perhaps, but they have an excellent sense of danger and survival. The mothering thing I think. Geldings may be more even keeled but often times need more guidance. Exceptions to every rule though. I've had a few of both sides and I think your horse is either your partner or not. Gender doesn't seem to make a difference.

*Sue*, yes I've tried my husbands pc and my kindle. The exact same thing all the way around. I think it's our carrier, but can't imagine how or why.

BTW, I posted my agreement of the suggestion to both options almost right as you were posting your reason not to. Completely understandable. I am not a breeder, although I've seriously considered breeding Lacey. I've held back because I'm not sure I'm prepared to keep the offspring. Emotionally I want to, but realistically not sure I'm up to it. Lacey is beautiful and smart. I love her solid wide body and size and have often thought of finding an outstanding Morgan stud. Not sure I would want the foal to take on Lacey's attitude though. And I'll never really know how much of that attitude is her abusive past.

Anyway, I agree that you will think this through and consider the horses in the future..

Someday I'll get to see the pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH:* Can't wait to see the video, and your name in the TOP TEN!!


No way will it be in the top ten.. just hope like hell its on the completion list!!




AnitaAnne said:


> A properly equiped Subaru Outback can tow 5000 pounds.
> 
> My trailer weighs 1500-2000 and my horses are in the 900-1000 range


:eek_color:  :falloff:

While I adore my subie, it is NOT meant for hauling horses.. maybe if the barn was on fire and it was that or the horses would die, but that would be about the only situation. An Outback might be able to _pull_ 5000lbs.. but can it stop it? Can it keep it under control in a panic stop/swerve situation? I also can't imagine the transmission would appreciate the strain that kind of activity would put on it, even if nothing bad happened during the trip. I know someone who blew up his Explorer engine using it to pull a single small horse in a 2 horse bumper pull trailer.. it was also rated to pull 5000lb.

Keep your truck for the hauling. Play with the subie in the snow!



Today I got a bit of a reprieve from work, as one of the doctors was sick and I was told now to come in till afternoon. So I spent 4 hours mowing. Least its done though.


:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Eole said:


> Could you live with it if something happened like Dame du Buisson?


Dame du Buisson is already passed. She is talking about the horses that have the trait still alive.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Opinions please.....

I want to see if the neighbors want to ride horses again this weekend. My mother and DH both questioned me if I thought I was pushing it....

R and D and I talked about riding again together. I had told them to let me know when they wanted to go next, and they said they usually ride every weekend, or if they don't, an invite would get them going. I said I like to ride all the time, so they may regret telling me that..... But I truly got the impression they wanted me to ask anytime.

I would typically wait another weekend, but I know the following weekend is a family weekend for me, so no horsing around for me...at least no leaving the property.

Do you think I am overstepping if I call and tell them I am available this weekend, not next, and if they want to ride, let me know...if they don't that is OK too!

OR...should I wait...........I don't want to come across like L did with me...texting and phoning within 30 minutes.....which I joked with them about too!

SEE.....this IS like dating! :icon_rolleyes::rofl:

Thoughts please! 

P.S. I didn't have second thoughts about calling them until DM and DH gave me the 'look'. So, that is how comfortable I am with them. Like you and me Corgi.  It is a easy flow/conversation. LOL


----------



## Celeste

Just call them. If they are busy, they will tell you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Just call them. If they are busy, they will tell you.


:iagree:


----------



## Ibriding

I second what Celeste said, call them! They told you to call and you aren't planning to leave 20 messages, right? No harm done, worst thing is they are busy and can't ride. Too bad you don't live near me, I'd go ride with you!

*Eole* Love the bike! My other ride is a Giant road bike on nice days and a Specialized road bike on days I don't want the Giant to get dirty. I need to find a better place to host pics so I can put more up. I have a leather saddle on my Giant and when I started riding horses again I had no seat pain at all. Kinda funny but makes sense. The groomed trails near us are used by mountain bikes so the girls have seen a few. I'm a wimp and prefer the roads when on wheels. 

*SueC* Sounds like you have some wonderful bloodlines to work with. I like choice A but none sound bad. Good luck!

I'm so upset at my neighbor and don't know what to do. The place is for sale and we are hoping someone good buys it. We haven't had major problems, just minor, but enough to pray for a sale. Anyhow, he has 3 horses and they share a fence line with us. I hadn't gotten close to them for a while but was setting the sprinkler when the 2 that are penned together came up. Both are in desperate need of a farrier. The big buckskin is missing one shoe and his feet are horribly overgrown. The little sorrel is missing 2 shoes and one of his back feet looks very clubby, the other has chunks missing, and both front look painfully overgrown. 

Until we got the 2 new girls and started riding I hadn't had had our horses feet done in a while. However, they did not have shoes on and were wearing them down nicely in the pasture. Our farrier thought they looked decent and nobody was sore. I would never let them go for months without care if they had shoes on. There is no way for the hoof to wear down! I wish I could just offer to buy them. I might try to catch the owner and let him know when our farrier is coming back and ask if he wants his done too. Ugh!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Where is the steaming mad emoticon? 

I am so ticked off. Went to help with a friend's horse because she couldn't leave work and the vet was due. The horse was limping yesterday, then the morning the BO told her the horse couldn't get up. 

I go out there last night, and he is lame on left fore. I walked him around a bit, hosed him off, fly sprayed him, and he seemed a bit better. No stone or anything, but def very lame. 

Today I get out there, and the horse actually looks better. Still lame, but not as bad as last night. He's walking around and grazing. 

Vet comes, and BO "L" asks him about how to stop a cribber. I asked vet to give description of cribber, just to make sure we were talking about the same thing. I did not think L knew what cribbing was, cause I had not seen one horse cribbing there. Several chew on the board fencing, but they are over grazed and don't even have any hay. 

If they would give the horses enough to eat, they wouldn't need to eat the fence. 

Anyway, "L" accused my friends horse "R" of being a cribber! He is not a cribber at all!! I was ticked that she kept calling him a cribber to the vet, even though I told her the horse has never cribbed. 

She claims my friend said he was a cribber, and also her DD "T". I told her it's not true, have known the horse for 3 yrs, never cribbed not one time. I told my friend "K" what "L" said and she was furious. 

I am so mad. Where does she get off calling me a liar? I told her after the vet left that I was not a liar, and didn't appreciate her implying I was. 

Was more to it, but won't go into it all. The husband "M" was trash talking some other friends of mine the other day. Just steaming mad. :twisted:

They are just renting the place, and I think they are in over their head. They are turning a nice barn into a trashy place. Can't understand how they can afford it. 

She needs to move her horse, thats for sure. Or sell him, she doesn't hardly ever get to ride because she lives so far away. just cheaper to board here, thats all.

OK, done venting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PH13: I am going to keep praying you and Sultan finish the Tevis, but a little part of me will be praying for a top ten...let me have my dreams

I would never pull a regular horse trailer with a Subaru, but I have a Brenderup with self contained inertia brakes. It is designed to be pulled by cars...my truck is only rated to pull 7500 pounds, and I forget it's back there when I'm towing. 

Only real problem is going up mountains, so I drive really carefully then. Other vehicles get mad cause I am driving slower, but I just stick to the right lane and ignor them. 

*If* i was on flat ground, and *if* I really had to move the horses and had no other, better options, it would be nice to know my car could tow it. 

The Outback has to have the bigger engine option, the regular one is only 2700 pounds. 

But, most likely won't get that option, cause I can't afford a new one, and hard to find good used ones. 

Couldn't go for a test drive today because of the vet, will head there tomorrow. Can't ride today cause I have a meeting tonight, darnit.


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> Sue, I'm no breeder, so take this as just an uneducated opinion.
> 
> I think breeding should be done if the mare is perfect in conformation and personality. Then bred to a stallion that will improve on that.
> Is your purpose solely emotional or are you convinced the mares and lines are worth keeping? Or both? :wink:


In Option A, the mare was a proven performer, has one confo error that is mostly cosmetic, and is the mother of Sunsmart, who is an excellent horse and worth trying to "repeat" in some way.

In Option B, ditto, mare a bit smaller, Sunsmart's full aunt, flawless confo.

 Of course, other good horses exist ready-made, unrelated. But quality is not as issue if we were breeding... and the stallions would be the same (I appended Chips' history and like his confo too, and yeah, soft spot for endurance line Arabians too...)




> The first option sounds great, but I am partial to arabians as you know. You did say age was not an issue, but I would imagine that giving birth is often a health-risk for the mare. Could you live with it if something happened like Dame du Buisson?


See, that mare was young when she died. Freak things like that can always happen. The risk is mostly for mares in poor shape who haven't had foals before. Otherwise, her risk should be hardly higher than when she was a maiden mare foaling to a huge stallion - which she did very easily, and she was a very enthusiastic mother. She still looks super.

Our first horse (we bought) was out of a 24yo maiden mare. Not something I would have done.

No AI either, whichever the option. 




> Second option looks promising too, for another cute chestnut.
> 
> Whatever you decide, I'm convinced it will be a well-thought decision. And if a foal is the result... :loveshower: We will live the whole adventure through your beautiful pen.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I wish we did have less retirees, then I just might do both...


----------



## AnitaAnne

So the real question is, am I totally thinking crazy to be trying to buy the car of my dreams when it is really pushing my budget? 

Plus it will probably eliminate any hope of buying my own tiny piece of land. 

I'm actually trying to be sensible, and buy a car that should last me the rest of my driving years, and allow me to move anywhere I want to. 

But if it is going to be the last car I buy, I want it to have everything I want. 

White, moonroof, leather seats, seat warmer; and especially room for big dogs, saddles, grain, whatever I want to haul in it. 

Plus it needs to be driveable thru snow & over mountains!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I wish we did have less retirees, then I just might do both...


Sue, you are as bad as me, over thinking everything :wink: Just do both and have faith the numbers will have a way of working out. 

I could see all of the pictures, after a refresh of my slow computer. Looking at all those beautiful red horses makes me wish we were a lot closer. I would love to have one of those beauties in my pasture.


----------



## corgi

AA- i loved my Outback. Glad to see you are seriously considering it. I have only been without a car payment for 12 months since I turned 21 so I would be a bad person to try and talk you out of it. 
They don't even really look like station wagons any more and the space inside is incredible.

Sue- option 1 is my pick.

Nicker- call them!

Rick- great work with Reba

Well, I survived the active shooter simulation today. What an experience. Very sobering and disturbing but so necessary. The training was more for the police, EMT's and ER but the school officials,...um..we learned a lot as well.

May need to make two posts so I don't lose this.

We had our briefing early. The school officials were playing the role of the students. We were put in 4 different classrooms in the building. We were told the exercise could last up to 5 hours which meant no bathroom breaks. Inhave a bladder the size of a peanut and had already drank a bottle of water somthr anxiety was already growing.

Virginia Dept of Emergency Management and local agencies had done their best to warn the area that a full scale exercise was going down today but just to make sure, they had those big electric roadsides up saying "drill in progress" so people didn't freak out.

No one that was involved had any details. All we knew was that an active shooter would enter the building and there would be casualties. That is all the police, hospital, and fire and rescue knew as well.

Each classroom had a crisis management personnel acting as the "teacher". Our teacher had us in our desks, talking quietly, the classroom door was closed and locked, as is our policy during the school day.
To be continued...


----------



## corgi

We were sitting there when the principal came over the intercom system and said " Staff and Students. We are in lockdown status". At that moment we heard the first gunshots.

Hearing gunshots inside of a school is truly frightening. The teacher immediately made us get down low and crawl to the back of the room and get under the coat rack. She turned pff the lights. We stayed there for the entire exercise.

We heard lots of yelling, screaming, and gunshots. All in all, before it was done, we heard about 15. The teacher was on the phone with 911. ( this was a very serious simulation and 911 was involved with the planning and was training their dispatchers as well. Interestingly enough, we found out at the debriefing afterwards that the first 911 cll from the main office was dropped)

At one pont a gunshot went off right outside our door and someone lay outside the door crying for help saying she was hurt, That was the worst part. We could not open the door and render aide..against policy.

It didn't seem long at all until the teacher told us the 911 operator was telling her the "bad guy" was with the police and that we would not hear anymore gunshots. We all relaxed a little. It turned out the police "shot" the gunman. We also found out afterwards that it only took the officers 3 minutes to find him and neutralize him from the time they entered the building. That is impressive. It is a big school and they used info from the people on the phone with 911 and the cameras in the office to figure out where he was.

Unfortunately, 2 people were dead and 10 were injured. We saw the injured in triage when we were evacuated and saw the blood in the hallways.

It took the longest time for the police to determine it was only one gunman.

To be continued...


----------



## corgi

After a while the police knocked on the door and asked if we had any injured. We didn't so we were last to be evacuated. Some of the other classrooms had brought injured into their classrooms. This will be a discussion on Thursday because their doors should have been locked but in the heat of the moment, you react the way you react. We heard on a walkie talkie out in the hallway that there was a victim DOA in classroom 18.

The police finally came to our classroom, made us all put our hands on our heads and walked us out of the building. There were officers holding automatic rifles at each hallway, totally on alert, because at this point they didn't know if there was a 2nd shooter still out there.

When we got outside, we saw the full scale of the whole event.

The EMT's were actually transporting the "injured" to the hospital where the ER was practicing their response to such an emergency.

The amount of police, fire, paramedics out there was overwhelming. We were put on a school bus and taken to the nearby highschool which was acting as the evacuation site...and it is where we were debriefed.

Everyone learned so much. All of the school officials are meeting on Thursday to review our policies and we will adress the fact that some classrooms opened their doors to let in wounded and some did not. What a horrible topic of discussion, but so necessary.

As I was sitting huddled in the dark with the other principals and supervisors, and listened to the gunshots in thr hallway, I couldnt help but imagine a child being put in this situation and it broke my heart.

It is a sad world we live in that we must hold these type of trainings...but better to be prepared than not.
I am glad I participated but sleep may be a little hard to come by tonight.

Thanks for listening to my recap. Writing it all put helped me process it.

*no children were present...adults played all the roles.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh Corgi what a day! Your retelling brought tears to my eyes. I know somewhat how you felt. WE had an evacuation drill and when we were standing outside where the buses kept coming and coming around the building to transport our children to a 'safe' place, I thought I would cry. I kept thinking.....they are all doing this for our children. This is such an important place to be working. Very humbling. 

I hope you sleep well tonight. :hug:


----------



## ASLacey

How do you post a picture on here???


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Opinions please.....
> 
> I want to see if the neighbors want to ride horses again this weekend. My mother and DH both questioned me if I thought I was pushing it....
> 
> *Call them see what they are doing!
> *
> R and D and I talked about riding again together. I had told them to let me know when they wanted to go next, and they said they usually ride every weekend, or if they don't, an invite would get them going. I said I like to ride all the time, so they may regret telling me that..... But I truly got the impression they wanted me to ask anytime.
> 
> *R & D sound like Research and Development.*
> *Go for R & R instead.*
> 
> I would typically wait another weekend, but I know the following weekend is a family weekend for me, so no horsing around for me...at least no leaving the property.
> 
> *So, Just call them!
> *
> Do you think I am overstepping if I call and tell them I am available this weekend, not next, and if they want to ride, let me know...if they don't that is OK too!
> 
> *Overstepping, heck you should see how many calls me and wife get.*
> *Are you riding?, bringing horses?, should we plan a meal?
> *
> OR...should I wait...........I don't want to come across like L did with me...texting and phoning within 30 minutes.....which I joked with them about too!
> 
> *Riding one's horse is no joke!
> *
> SEE.....this IS like dating! :icon_rolleyes::rofl:
> 
> *This is not like dating, that's a fact Jack.*
> *Dating involves conjugal visits.*
> 
> Conjugal visit
> 
> A *conjugal* *visit *is a scheduled period in which an inmate of a prison or jail is permitted to spend several hours or days in private with a visitor,_ usually_ their legal spouse. The parties may engage in sexual activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts please!
> 
> P.S. I didn't have second thoughts about calling them until DM and DH gave me the 'look'. So, that is how comfortable I am with them. Like you and me Corgi.  It is a easy flow/conversation. LOL


Call them, plan a ride, all is good!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary: Although late!

Friday got to camp later than planned.
No time to ride since dinner with others was planned. :sad:

Found that GoPro camera and connectivity to my phone was compromised.
So video was not happening this weekend. :sad:
Even brought a LED head strap to mount camera on, soon video will happen.

Saturday looked beautiful until 9:30am. 
We were to ride out at ten am.
Heavens opened up, horses standing in red clay sloppy mess. :icon_rolleyes:
My horse was waiting on me.








Almost 11 and still raining, wife and daughter passed on riding.
Two other women at camp were ready to go.
We all headed out, cleared up with sunny skies.
Some slick hills going down but all good.
My horse will sit on his backside going down the slick hills.
Strange maneuver with rear legs skiing and front legs moving.
Great ride for my horse, behaving around others.
Jiggy to the max until we headed out of camp though.
One of the women about came unglued at the seams with the deep water.
3.5 feet at a crossing, river constantly changing after heavy storms earlier this year.
I think the horse fed off her panic attack though.

New detour for us, tree fell into the river.
Rendered part of a trail useless breaking off the bank, too narrow to be safe.
Shallow river work around to continue the trip.

Sunday we had an auction among members.
We were able to get rid of two saddles just sitting in my basement.
Stifling heat so we passed on the riding.
I wanted to go but could not gather others for the ride.

Might have a better weekend coming up.
Most likely off to camp again.

Good Evening All:
Need to Grow a little more Corn before bed.

Night All:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, just call them. There ya go over thinking again. Just call and let them know you'd love to ride with them but you can't make it the following weekend, but this weekend would be great if they're available. Glad you found someone you enjoy riding with.

*Ib*, that's a great idea and a good way to handle it. Sorry you're having that trouble. It's awkward when a neighbor is neglectful.

*Anita*, sorry you;re having difficulty too. I've never had to deal with a BO but it seems to me they have no place telling a vet anything that isn't related to the reason the vet is there. 

I don't think you're crazy for wanting to buy the car of your dreams. We all push our budget and there's really no easy formula to use to figure out which you want more. A lifetime (or at least many years) vehicle, or land. In the end I look at resale value. If I get in a pickle what could I sell?

And I'm with you. I can understand Phantom "just" wanting to complete the ride but if you're gonna dream, do it big, right?

*Corgi*, Wow! What a day and an amazing "practice". Bless you for doing this and taking it seriously. So many lives depend on what can be learned.

Well, my son has been found and has agreed to have a meeting with his counselor. That's a relief, but now which way to go? We may have to meet with a judge to figure out a way to make him stay on his meds. Ugh.

*Roadyy*, how are the proceedings with Jesa's mom coming along?

*Maryland*, nice to hear from you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Blue, did not realize he was missing. Very scary stuff. My heart stopped when I read your post. 

So happy to hear he was found and is willing to comply with treatment. I sure don't have any answers for what to do to prevent something similar from happening again. The commitment process maybe? 

But how are you doing? Please take care of yourself and try not to wear yourself out working. :hug:

On the resale value scale, I believe land is easier to sell. Maybe. I had a plan, but doubt it will happen. 

New plan is to have one or two horses, and possible return to boarding. I like the concept of boarding, but hate it in practice. Too much drama all the time, or horrible care, or constant nit-picking, whatever. 

I rather hate to give up the van, but as a practical matter, it is definately the least necessary to me. I bought it for camping with my horses, but with DD's horse Dreamer retired, and her not being able to ride the little mare, we haven't been anywhere camping since last fall. 

If it happens that we do start camping again, I guess I could just pack a tent or we could sleep in the trailer. not much room in there for two people, but it is do-able. 

I would like to get 7-8K for it, which would really help with a car payment. 

I have a sister that thinks one vehicle for two people is plenty. She and her DH share a car. She was horrified when I bought the car, and kept the truck. Two vehicles for one person?? 

I never told her about the van...was afraid she would report me to some yuppy police...it gets such low gas milage and THREE vehicles? :hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi, thank you so much for sharing your experience, and so soon after the drill. You sounded like a survivor of a real event. 

I admire all of the dedicated individuals involved in the planning and implementation of this simulated attack. It sounds like they did a really fabulous job making it "real". 

I find it facinating that some of the people rescued some of the "injured" even though they were instructed not to do so. It must have felt so real, they just had to take action. 

These exercises are so vital to teaching everyone what to do, and if it saves even one life, that makes everything worth it. 

I do wonder if some of the people involved suffered a real case of shock from hearing the gunshots and all.


----------



## chl1234

Wow Corgi, what an intense training. Even knowing it was training, I'm sure you experienced many of the same emotions that you would in the real thing.

We have had a couple of 'live' lockdown (or stay put) events and one drill, but nothing on that level of intensity.


----------



## chl1234

ASLacey said:


> How do you post a picture on here???


To post a picture in a thread: When you are in the 'reply to thread' box, you will see down below where it says: Additional Options. One of these is 'manage attachments' Select that, it will open a box (make sure popups are allowed for this page) that will allow you to browse for the picture you want to post. Follow the instructions.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, the rest are right about calling and explaining you are free to join them on a ride this weekend, but are busy the following weekend. If they want and are free to ride with you they will join. Then let them know to contact you when they are ready to have you join them again. This way you aren't being pushy and giving them equal consideration.

Ladona, that was an intense story and very proud of your officials or committing to the training.

AA, it's easy too give opinions from our view without all the fine print just as we have all done with SueC on breeding. It is only you who knows the little details that also affect the decision so I will say make a list of pros and cons for both the car and the land then make your illogical decision based on that. lol


Blue, glad your son was found and I pray a solution can be found for his best interest.

MR, glad you got some riding in and hopefully she didn't mess up too much of the horse's confidence with her anxiety attack freaking it out.

Stan, I must of missed your post about rehoming Bugs. I hate to hear it, but assume you have found it to be the best for him. I hope you stick around and continue to post up with us as you are very much a huge part of this group.

We meet with my friend tonight to go over numbers for buying his place then home to pack for our trip to Northeast Mississippi for mom's wedding. We will be heading up as soon as I get off work and grab a shower. Hate a sweaty smelling car on a long trip unless its after a horse ride. lol


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Hahah BLUE, I didn't over think it until my two lovely family members MADE over think! :icon_rolleyes: LOL

I will give them a buzz today.

Roaddy good luck with the 'talk'. I hope it all works out.

BLUE, gosh, that's something to worry about there...your son. Glad he is back safe.

Speaking of worry....my DH is back to worry....I think he often hides his 'worry', but this weekend he 'confessed' of his 'worries'. Ugh....being outsie of his ansxt I try to tell him that those little things are trivial....which they really are! (As probably mine when I worry too....) I just don't understand why he frets so when compared to so many others, we don't have a lot of things to worry about (at least right now, you never know down the road.)

I've very pull on your granny pants and let's do this type of person...if it ain't working...find a way to fix it....if you ain't happy, find a way to change where you are at and be happy.....it's hard for me to sit back and watch him 'struggle'.

One thing he is 'worried' about is buying a truck. He said his biggest fear is 'losing his job' hwne he has a car payment. i said simple....if that were to occur, which it's not even in the talks....I could either take over the payments, or we sell the truck and get a cheap jalopy. We try to make it a one car payment house hold. Buy the DANG truck! OMG!

Thanks for letting me vent....this was just a conversation we had this morning. Geez, I wish he would look around and see everything he really has, he has a really good life. So what if we aren't rolling in $$$$, we don't want of much. I wonder if he internally compares himself to our friends.....well, most of our friends don't understand the beauty of life, they drink their life away.....how is that better than what we have?

Sorry....more venting and thinking out loud.

MR, glad you had a decent trip. HOpe you get another weekend of riding. 

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, it's easy too give opinions from our view without all the fine print just as we have all done with SueC on breeding. It is only you who knows the little details that also affect the decision so I will say make a list of pros and cons for both the car and the land then make your illogical decision based on that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> We meet with my friend tonight to go over numbers for buying his place then home to pack for our trip to Northeast Mississippi for mom's wedding. We will be heading up as soon as I get off work and grab a shower. Hate a sweaty smelling car on a long trip unless its after a horse ride. lol


The first "little detail" is my job. Without a job, there is no land, home or vehicles. 

So, buying a Subaru will protect my job by allowing me to get to work in any weather. 

The second "little detail" is the closest Subaru sevice center (dealer) is 60 miles away in Birmingham. 

Third "little detail" is the car I really want is 33K new, which is out of reach. So i am looking at used, which is still a lot of $$. 

So, I can get a used top of the line car in the wrong color for about the same as a new smaller, mid level car. 

Or I can keep what I have, and pray we don't get any snow this year. That was the plan this past year. 

The only snow we got was while I was at work. The next shift was called in when the snow started, and they were all there 4 hours early. Since I wasn't scheduled the next day and the next shift was in the building I was free to leave, no restrictions. 

The year before, we had three major snows. One I was trapped there for two days. Had a bit of warning waiting for the sheriff to pick me up, so made 3 days worth of food for the kids. The property owner tossed the horses hay once a day, and broke the ice up in the trough. No grain, no warm water to melt the ice. They survived, but I was worried the whole time and found very little water in there when I finally was able to hitch a ride home.

I just need a better plan, and with the 2016 arriving, I thought it might be the best time to pick up a car. 

Since I only buy a car about every 10 years of so, I do put a lot of thought into it. I want this car to last 20 years.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: Sounds like you will soon be homeowners with land!! So happy for you! Have a safe trip and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I believe I have figured out a solution for the dogs final resting place. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. Too much emotional stress most likely. 

So, the answer? A backhoe! I plan to contact a landscape company or some such and get a price on digging a big hole in the yard. I can then bury them here at home and plant a tree over them. Just have to decide on the type of tree, it must be a hardy type, one that does not grow too big or too small, so it can be a living memorial to them.


----------



## greentree

AA, call an independent grave digger. They usually charge a flat fee, instead of the per hour rate that an equipment handler does. Then they want to charge half day, or a full day, and it gets expensive. You need the guy they call when they need to bury someone at the tiny country church.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> And you know, the patients would probably have preferred the David Tennant version to be their ob-gyn. (I do not number myself amongst that group, this is just based on anecdotal surveys of female Dr Who fans.)
> 
> Re forelock: Have a look at the photos above of my horse. For him it's genetic - his maternal grandmother had the trait and passed it on to every single one of her descendants so far.
> 
> More here:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...nkeys-other-people-479466/page18/#post7598625
> 
> That's Sunsmart's mother and uncle. His aunt (at my dad's) has the same trait. If you scroll down you can see a photo of Sunsmart's maternal grandmother, who had this trait and passed it on.
> 
> You could also try hair extensions for that forelock, of course! ;-)


I had seen one Dr Who movie around 1968 with Peter Cushing as Dr. Who as a child.
Then during 1980, Ga. Public Broadcasting started showing Dr. Who every Sunday night at 8:00 pm in 30 minute segments the first Dr. Who for me was Tom Baker and the shows started with the companion Lela (Louise Jameson), the son was 4 years old and hid behind the couch LOL I was hooked on Lela's outfit and legs as well as the Doctor and his jelly baby bag. 
I've been a Doctor who fan ever since.
For me Tom Baker will always be the Doctor though David Tennant was good as they got.
When the son was in England transiting to the sandbox he scoured London looking for a Police call box, all he found was the red telephone boxes and he sent a picture of him in one of those and spoke of Dr. Who.
:hide:

As for the hair extension, Brenda (the wife) giggled when I mention this to her and said, "Bud needs a head Merkin" I thought, where do you find a horse head Merkin?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, call an independent grave digger. They usually charge a flat fee, instead of the per hour rate that an equipment handler does. Then they want to charge half day, or a full day, and it gets expensive. You need the guy they call when they need to bury someone at the tiny country church.


Hello Greentree!! How are you and all the horses doing? I haven't been on the other thread in awhile and have missed hearing about your horses. 

Has the bun come out of the oven yet? 

I will look into the independent grave digger idea, thanks.


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> The first "little detail" is my job. Without a job, there is no land, home or vehicles.
> 
> So, buying a Subaru will protect my job by allowing me to get to work in any weather.
> 
> The second "little detail" is the closest Subaru sevice center (dealer) is 60 miles away in Birmingham.
> 
> Third "little detail" is the car I really want is 33K new, which is out of reach. So i am looking at used, which is still a lot of $$.
> 
> So, I can get a used top of the line car in the wrong color for about the same as a new smaller, mid level car.
> 
> Or I can keep what I have, and pray we don't get any snow this year. That was the plan this past year.
> 
> The only snow we got was while I was at work. The next shift was called in when the snow started, and they were all there 4 hours early. Since I wasn't scheduled the next day and the next shift was in the building I was free to leave, no restrictions.
> 
> The year before, we had three major snows. One I was trapped there for two days. Had a bit of warning waiting for the sheriff to pick me up, so made 3 days worth of food for the kids. The property owner tossed the horses hay once a day, and broke the ice up in the trough. No grain, no warm water to melt the ice. They survived, but I was worried the whole time and found very little water in there when I finally was able to hitch a ride home.
> 
> I just need a better plan, and with the 2016 arriving, I thought it might be the best time to pick up a car.
> 
> Since I only buy a car about every 10 years of so, I do put a lot of thought into it. I want this car to last 20 years.


been there done that!
I had a good S-10 for years bought it with only a thousand miles on it used it was a 2000 model the bad part was the four cylinder engine, aluminum heads and block once these over heat it's curtains.
The radiator cracked (plastic top radiator, who dreamed that up?) causing a hidden over heating situation and the motor burned out, I am disabled and on a fixed income, had to get a VA SGLI loan to fix the truck because I loved the thing. 
Short story the fix did not work and I was stuck without a vehicle and a loan payment for three years. Brenda had her Explorer so I could still use a car if I asked "pretty please Honey" then loan paid I went looking, Brenda found this old Ford Ranger 2004 Edge super cab 245,000 miles on it best of all? It has a V-6 with an Iron block and head no over heating problems will affect it and it can be rebuilt.
Cost $3000.00, a $350.00 tag (new Ga law ad valorean tax paid all at once, next yrs tag will be $24.00) and I am now driving a Ford!
Very little wrong with it, every light bulb was blown, the prior owner had a huge speaker system in the back and blew his fuses and lights out, all replaced easy, minor other stuff, windshield washer hose, wipers and such.
I plan on taking good care of this one.
-----------
I don't have any experience with Subaru, I see a lot of them and their owners say they love them, the outbacks especially.
New? I'd say it can with good care and luck last you minimum five years, max ten years, they don't build cars anymore to last longer than it takes to pay them off. Otherwise everyone would drive old cars, emission systems would be obsolete and dirty the environment and Car companies would go broke, the same is said for repair, you are not supposed to work on them your self, the car company loses residual money when you don't use their mechanics.
I don't see many Subaru on used car lots, either they last forever or they are never sold used.
Good luck hope the Deal works.


----------



## apachetears

AnitaAnne said:


> I believe I have figured out a solution for the dogs final resting place. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. Too much emotional stress most likely.
> 
> So, the answer? A backhoe! I plan to contact a landscape company or some such and get a price on digging a big hole in the yard. I can then bury them here at home and plant a tree over them. Just have to decide on the type of tree, it must be a hardy type, one that does not grow too big or too small, so it can be a living memorial to them.


Mexican laborers will do the job fast and cheap using just hand tools.
Find where they hang out for day labor, look for a good clean and sober fellow.
----
Last time I paid a backhoe to bury Star the horse about 8 years ago he charged me $100.00 cash, did a good job too.
-----------
Red Althea is pretty, doesn't get very big and would be good.
My Dog, Cat, Horse graveyards have grown over the years, I put ground cover over them, Kitchen Portulaca.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, agree with Roadyy about making lists. Lists help a lot of things! 

Son was missing in the sense that he wouldn't go back to the home he is in. He would be seen someplace but by the time we, or someone else, would get there, he'd leave that place and go somewhere else. This went on for days. Nerve wracking. 

He is considered a vulnerable adult and Arizona has laws to protect him, but those laws aren't enforceable until after harm has been done. thankfully none was. He used to be much easier to contend with, but a few years ago one of his co-workers informed him that he was a grown up and could do anything he wanted. In essence that "Mom and Dad" couldn't tell him what to do. Funny how people that have never had a special needs child "know all about what they need". Now we may have to petition the court for legal guardianship. 

Well, sorry for that little tangent. I have 3 DAYS OFF! Wahoo! Lol I wanted to go for a ride, but my truck is in the shop and I feel like sleeping anyway.

*Nicker*, Did you call those riding buddies yet? I'm sorry your DH struggles with worries like that. I'll confess I've done the same a time or two. But it has happened where we took the plunge for a major purchase, then things tanked and we had to sell. Part of life. And you're right. Life is wonderful with all we have to be thankful for. I've never understood why so many people gotta have this and gotta get that. They spend so much time acquiring material things, they don't have the time to enjoy what they DO have. 

Well, I have found that this thread continues to grow even as I read and type, so I'm gonna go feed my babies. I'll try to do some more catching up later.


----------



## SueC

I'm going to replay two conversations for you on that horse breeding theme!  (and thanks for your continued input!)

*Phone conversation with my father this morning:*

*Me*: So which option would you pick?

*Dad*: You know what? You're being sentimental. Why would you breed a good horse when I already have a good mare and a good gelding who will be wonderful riding horses for you when Sunsmart retires? And you won't have to do any of the hard yards educating them. They'll transition to saddle just like Sunsmart did. Two days and they'll have the general idea: That you've just changed your operating position from behind them to on top. Business as usual, and you just teach them the specialised riding things like arena figures, dressage moves and jumping. Why would you do it to yourself, to do it all from scratch?

*Me*: Look who's talking! I chose to buy and educate one young horse to educate from nothing just for riding. You chose to breed and educate eleven foals to harness stage, and then there were the seven you bought in as yearlings! The last two of those, you only bought a few years ago, after you turned 70. I'm thirty-three years younger than you!

*Dad*: Which, funnily enough, I know very well! But thank you for pointing it out!

*Me*: OK, let's try this again. You can depend on your young ones finding another home with me later on, either way. So if you wanted specifically to breed just one more horse out of that line, how would you do it?

*Dad*: I'd breed with La Cherie. She's got the best conformation of the lot, better than her sister. She's show grade conformation and was a flawless trotter, pity there weren't any races for her, dammit! Her grandmother's trot all over again. She's only 5cm shorter than her sister but I think that's because her mother died when she was just four months old. I think the conformation outweighs that small difference. And Chip, you rode in endurance and he beat the Arabians anyway, plus he looks like an Anglo-Arab, plus he was my best racer ever, and he's flawless with his conformation, and a real clown. And he's chestnut with white socks, as is La Cherie, so you'll get Dame du Buisson's colour. And what do you mean, she's small? You even rode La Cherie for a summer when you came back from Sydney!

*Me*: I totally forgot, I was also riding three other horses in early saddle training that summer! Hmm, yes, now I remember... She was a bit chicken!

*Dad*: Not nearly as chicken as her older sister. And you've no complaints about Sunsmart! We can talk about this again soon. We're at least two months away from breeding season, and I need to go drive one of my horses now before the rain starts!




*Conversation with Alice, a wise 80-year-old friend:*

*Me*: My father reckons I'm being sentimental. Yes, he thinks I'd get a good horse either way, Option A or Option B, but he says Option C is that other horses are already there and already good. I asked him if he didn't miss the French mare, and he said he did, but that her descendants weren't her, and that every horse is somebody's descendant. He thinks the way I think about it is a sort of apartheid. Too partial.

*Alice*: Well, I'd be sentimental if I were in your shoes! Nothing wrong with that. You never got to breed from your Arabian mare. Why would you also want to sever all genetic links to that French mare who taught you so much as a child rider - now that you have the opportunity to preserve it? All those memories, and the descendants do carry her traits: Her colour, build, gaits, nature all popping up in the horses you bred. That means something to you. It's part of your history. I say go for it!

*Me*: I kind of get his point, you know. But it's funny he should be making it: He bred eleven horses for himself, for various reasons. I'm only wanting to breed one. And I wouldn't even be doing that if I wasn't statistically going to survive the last of that mare's Australian descendants by at least 25 years. That's a long time to spend with not a single horse connected back to her. And she died because we bred her. We can't undo it, but there is consolation in looking after her lovely grandkids, and riding a great-grandson. I think of it every time I ride him...

*Alice*: You see! That's why you ought to follow through and try to get another foal from that line.


----------



## apachetears

ASLacey said:


> It's finally official ... as of next Monday I will be (the owner of) fully responsible for another life ... Sunny will be all mine ... and more importantly, I will be ALL HIS!
> 
> Excited and Scared Manure'less!!!
> 
> Lacey and Sunny!


If you are getting a horse you will Never, ever be Manure less again!

Ever!

.


----------



## SueC

On a lighter note, this morning I had my first installment of getting back on my rollerblades! And would like to recommend it to any of you who are already running or cycling regularly as a fun and useful thing to put into your exercise regime. It's not just good exercise, it's meditation...with its slow cadence and feeling of gliding along! Don't let anyone make you think you have to be under 30 to do it. People ice-skate and cycle at all ages too! And you can wear loud T-shirts if you feel like it!

As a child, I rollerskated along with most others my age. My family ice-skated on European lakes in winter. No such thing in Australia except on rinks, which isn't the same nature experience. But then I discovered in-line skates in my 20s, and the perfect local place to take them for a spin: The Middleton Beach to Emu Point bicycle path. The smooth surface is wonderful for feeling like you're just gliding magically along. To walk the path is usually 1.5-2 hours return, but you can easily do it on rollerblades in around 40 minutes - that's not even pushing. The bicycle path twists, turns, rises and falls through the foredunes, and you get regular breathtaking vistas of King George Sound. Vegetation and birdsong surround you most of the way.









The (relatively boring) car park end of the bicycle path.











Some touristy photos of the views you have from this path:



















So why wouldn't you? Last week I finally unearthed my roller-blades from the last of our moving cartons, and this morning I went down the path on a cool, sunny winter's morning, for the first time since building our house! Decided to make it a weekly thing again... it's great fun, and a nice workout for pretty much all your major muscles, including the core. Super for your posture too.


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> I'm going to replay two conversations for you on that horse breeding theme!  (and thanks for your continued input!)
> 
> *Phone conversation with my father this morning:*
> 
> *Me*: So which option would you pick?
> 
> *Dad*: You know what? You're being sentimental. Why would you breed a good horse when I already have a good mare and a good gelding who will be wonderful riding horses for you when Sunsmart retires? And you won't have to do any of the hard yards educating them. They'll transition to saddle just like Sunsmart did. Two days and they'll have the general idea: That you've just changed your operating position from behind them to on top. Business as usual, and you just teach them the specialised riding things like arena figures, dressage moves and jumping. Why would you do it to yourself, to do it all from scratch?
> 
> *Me*: Look who's talking! I chose to buy and educate one young horse to educate from nothing just for riding. You chose to breed and educate eleven foals to harness stage, and then there were the seven you bought in as yearlings! The last two of those, you only bought a few years ago, after you turned 70. I'm thirty-three years younger than you!
> 
> *Dad*: Which, funnily enough, I know very well! But thank you for pointing it out!
> 
> *Me*: OK, let's try this again. You can depend on your young ones finding another home with me later on, either way. So if you wanted specifically to breed just one more horse out of that line, how would you do it?
> 
> *Dad*: I'd breed with La Cherie. She's got the best conformation of the lot, better than her sister. She's show grade conformation and was a flawless trotter, pity there weren't any races for her, dammit! Her grandmother's trot all over again. She's only 5cm shorter than her sister but I think that's because her mother died when she was just four months old. I think the conformation outweighs that small difference. And Chip, you rode in endurance and he beat the Arabians anyway, plus he looks like an Anglo-Arab, plus he was my best racer ever, and he's flawless with his conformation, and a real clown. And he's chestnut with white socks, as is La Cherie, so you'll get Dame du Buisson's colour. And what do you mean, she's small? You even rode La Cherie for a summer when you came back from Sydney!
> 
> *Me*: I totally forgot, I was also riding three other horses in early saddle training that summer! Hmm, yes, now I remember... She was a bit chicken!
> 
> *Dad*: Not nearly as chicken as her older sister. And you've no complaints about Sunsmart! We can talk about this again soon. We're at least two months away from breeding season, and I need to go drive one of my horses now before the rain starts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conversation with Alice, a wise 80-year-old friend:*
> 
> *Me*: My father reckons I'm being sentimental. Yes, he thinks I'd get a good horse either way, Option A or Option B, but he says Option C is that other horses are already there and already good. I asked him if he didn't miss the French mare, and he said he did, but that her descendants weren't her, and that every horse is somebody's descendant. He thinks the way I think about it is a sort of apartheid. Too partial.
> 
> *Alice*: Well, I'd be sentimental if I were in your shoes! Nothing wrong with that. You never got to breed from your Arabian mare. Why would you also want to sever all genetic links to that French mare who taught you so much as a child rider - now that you have the opportunity to preserve it? All those memories, and the descendants do carry her traits: Her colour, build, gaits, nature all popping up in the horses you bred. That means something to you. It's part of your history. I say go for it!
> 
> *Me*: I kind of get his point, you know. But it's funny he should be making it: He bred eleven horses for himself, for various reasons. I'm only wanting to breed one. And I wouldn't even be doing that if I wasn't statistically going to survive the last of that mare's Australian descendants by at least 25 years. That's a long time to spend with not a single horse connected back to her. And she died because we bred her. We can't undo it, but there is consolation in looking after her lovely grandkids, and riding a great-grandson. I think of it every time I ride him...
> 
> *Alice*: You see! That's why you ought to follow through and try to get another foal from that line.


Treasure the parents and elderly friends.
My Mom is 85 and has had dementia since she was 83.
She is in a retirement home and every visit wishes to go "home" I have taken her to every place we ever lived and she doesn't recognize any of them.
She knows me because every visit I take her a big strawberry milkshake with whipped cream to jog her memory.
She doesn't know any of her grandkids anymore.
Sad, this disease takes the bad memories away yet takes all the good ones too.
She was the youngest and the last of eight brother's and sister's, she doesn't even know they are gone and asks about them each visit.
I always say, "they are just fine Mom" why reopen grief when she will forget ten minutes later.
Parents, hold them if you got them.:cowboy:


----------



## apachetears

SueC said:


> On a lighter note, this morning I had my first installment of getting back on my rollerblades! And would like to recommend it to any of you who are already running or cycling regularly as a fun and useful thing to put into your exercise regime. It's not just good exercise, it's meditation...with its slow cadence and feeling of gliding along! Don't let anyone make you think you have to be under 30 to do it. People ice-skate and cycle at all ages too! And you can wear loud T-shirts if you feel like it!
> 
> As a child, I rollerskated along with most others my age. My family ice-skated on European lakes in winter. No such thing in Australia except on rinks, which isn't the same nature experience. But then I discovered in-line skates in my 20s, and the perfect local place to take them for a spin: The Middleton Beach to Emu Point bicycle path. The smooth surface is wonderful for feeling like you're just gliding magically along. To walk the path is usually 1.5-2 hours return, but you can easily do it on rollerblades in around 40 minutes - that's not even pushing. The bicycle path twists, turns, rises and falls through the foredunes, and you get regular breathtaking vistas of King George Sound. Vegetation and birdsong surround you most of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The (relatively boring) car park end of the bicycle path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some touristy photos of the views you have from this path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wouldn't you? Last week I finally unearthed my roller-blades from the last of our moving cartons, and this morning I went down the path on a cool, sunny winter's morning, for the first time since building our house! Decided to make it a weekly thing again... it's great fun, and a nice workout for pretty much all your major muscles, including the core. Super for your posture too.


I ride a road bike myself, nothing fancy nor costly, for exercise and fresh air without a horse for a change.


----------



## apachetears

corgi said:


> Just stopping in before I crash in bed.
> 
> Funeral was today. It was a very long day. Sorry that I can't respond to everyone. Honestly, I am just exhausted.
> 
> No news from the BO about Isabella so I assume her hocks have stopped oozing and all is good.
> 
> Tomorrow, all of the county public school central office and building level administartors are participating in an all day full scale hostile intruder simulation at one of our elementary schools. It will be a simulated school shooting and we are working in cooperation with the state and local police and emergency management.
> The public school personnel are acting as the students so I am guessing we will be in classrooms under lock down procedures for the emergency people to practice their response. I am unsettled about this and doubt I sleep tonight. There are so many of us here that work in public school settings, so you probaly share my anxiety about school shootings. I get sick to my stomach when I think of Columbine and Sandy Hook.
> If participating in simulations like this can help local authorities if something like this would ever happen in our county, it will be worth it.
> 
> Night all.


Columbine was real and terrible.
Sandy Hook?
Not to start a fuss but see Gleiwitz event 8-31-1939


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- I have a Gary Fischer Marlin. Good sturdy bikes for trail finding!

NM- Just ask. If they are busy, they will let you know. It's not like you are calling EVERY DAY!! About DH and worrying. My DH does that constantly. Likes to try to plan out every event that could occur before making a decision. I may think, but I jump right in. Drives me nuts.

Corgi wow that was intense! We have lock down drills regularly but the kids don't take it seriously. I think at least they would know the rules and where to go if they felt it was real. My sister is a hospital admin. They do simulations for large scale catastrophes every couple years. She said it is wild and very realistic. Scary times indeed.

AA- I will be truck shopping in Aug or Sept. I want a car, but a truck is more practical for me. My current jalopy is 16 yrs old with 225000 miles on it. I will buy used. I hate the thought of my vehicle losing value the second I drive it from the lot. I am sticking to 1. No rust ANYWHERE. 2. absolutely every option works completely and 3. less than 100,000 miles. After that, I don't really care. I wish for a nice blue truck, maybe a diesel. It must last until I retire, then I will get one more newer vehicle. When that one kicks it, I should be done driving LOL

I set my lesson for 2:30 tomorrow. Commentary to follow!!!


----------



## Eole

> Parents, hold them if you got them.


 Thanks to you Apachetears: I just called my adoptive mom and had a lovely happy conversation with her. 
Nice bike, it is good exercise.

AA, what is that conversation with Greentreen about a grave digger? Did I miss something?
I would hang to the truck for hauling. My Subaru is 10yo and looks like new, I've had 2 offers and it's not yet for sale, they keep good value. Like PH13, I wouldn't pull horses with a Subaru unless a total emergency. Lots to consider! The Outback doesn't look like a grandma's station wagon at all. 

About roller skating:


> So why wouldn't you?


 Looks fun, but there is no suitable paved path in this area. The view on the beach looks like paradise. NZ and Australia are officially on my bucket list.

Corgi: seems that the simulation was pretty real, must have been very stressful. We live in a crazy world, having to prepare for such events. We don't feel the same threat up North. The only shooting I can remember is Polytechnique, an engineering school. The guy shot only the women students, pretty sickening thought. I was in a nearby building in University at the time, unaware of the drama.

On a lighter note: I love my mare!  I had a great ride this morning on Alizé. She is slow but steady. When I ask something harder (like crossing a deep ditch to find a trail entrance, she sighs, and goes, then stops on the other side and turns her head: "now, I'm sure I deserve a cookie?" Silly spoiled girl, she gets the cookie allright, but at least she works for it. 

We came out of the woods into our new pasture, freshly mowed. T-posts are in, electric fence will soon follow.


----------



## Blue

*Apache*, I have that same wheel barrow! Parents with dementia/alzheimers. O boy. That is my biggest fear in life along with drowning. My father had his wits right up until the end. Mother on the other hand didn't know me from a nurse and kept asking for my sister. It's hard and I'm sending you a huge hug for doing all you can to make your mother comfortable.

*Sue*, those last 2 photos came through! Hmmmm… not the first 2 though. Were they taken with a different camera?

*Apache*, I got your pic. If you're riding the bike, why is it sitting on the road with no one on it, hmmmmm……?

Gleitwitz? I briefly googled it and found lots of info. I will read further later. I'm a wimp. When in school, the admin actually excused me from the majority of the holocaust studies. Mostly the films. I cried too much and didn't sleep. I managed to handle the written accounts ok though. Haven't changed much over the years. Anything from the holocaust to animal or child abuse I try to avoid the video documentation but reading about it is different. Weird huh?

*Happy*, and others car shopping. We'll be shopping for one soon as well. Very soon. However, I know exactly what I want. We've decided on a jeep rubicon and the features I want were established in that model in 2014. I figure it takes about a year to work the bugs out, so that means a 2015. I, like you, don't like losing that much equity in 10 minutes, but when it comes to 4WD unless we can find something miraculous we're going with new and warrantied. The 2016 will be coming out soon so we hope to find a discounted 2015. Actually the '14 s got excellent reviews so if we can find one with super low miles that would be doable too. This will not only be my daily driver but our "toy" when we go to the mountains, so certain requirements are needed. Vehicle shopping and horse shopping are two things on top of my DON'T WANNA DO IT list. That's why our vehicles last us 15 to 20 years before being "put out to pasture".

Well, got the hall closet painted. Now it's time to put everything back. Not as much fun as taking it out. Got the stalls cleaned and water troughs scrubbed and filled with fresh water. Took a quick bareback spin on Lacey and worked on trotting this time. Excellent leg workout, plus she's not that well behaved here in a confined space. I can take her out on the trail and ask the same things of her and she's fine. Here in our yard, lots of head tossing, foot stomping, quick stops and attempts to turn the wrong way. She's a piece o' work. Every time I consider selling her and buying something more well behaved she looks at me with those eyes and rests her head on my shoulder and I know I couldn't let her go.


----------



## Roadyy

I ride a Scott's 48".


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> I ride a Scott's 48".


Do you ride it very often? Once a week?


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> I ride a Scott's 48".


My other ride is a Dixie 60". However, this is not a "mine's bigger" statement!

Tonight was funny! I put some fly spray on myself and sprayed it on a rag. Nike came right up to me in the field, then stuck his nose in the air, flaired his nostrils and trotted away! LOL so now I know that he doesn't like to be sprayed *and* doesn't like the smell of fly spray. I left the rag behind and approached him slowly. He kept walking away until he realized that I was not going to leave him alone. I brushed him for a bit, then went back to get the rag and slowly rubbed in on his legs and belly. I'm not sure if I got enough on him, but it's better than nothing. We are going to do this every day, eventually moving up to the dreaded spray! I am just not going to have a horse that I can't spray with fly spray, show sheen etc. etc.!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Well...I called my neighbors...you have company this weekend, but have tomorrow off. Just called and said....can you be ready by 8?  My mother had a kayak trip planned for tomorrow. So I can't go. BooHoo

I do have a text out to M for the weekend, but not counting on that.....she will most often have to work. Weather beautiful here....will try to get out one way or another.

So bummed I can't go tomorrow tho....:frown_color:


----------



## Blue

I'm sorry Nicker. But at least you called and now they know you're interested! Get out and ride anyway


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> *Sue*, those last 2 photos came through! Hmmmm… not the first 2 though. Were they taken with a different camera?


The last two were low-resolution shots from the Net for Albany promotion - not taken by our camera. So it seems to me that it's the sizes of our photos that are the problem for you. The photos we take ourselves and post are linked at relatively high resolutions via two websites (Flickr and a private server) and I never post them as attachments. It could be that your ISP has a limit on graphics sizes, or that there is a problem getting large-sized graphics through, when you're operating in a forum.

But you saw everything on the direct Flickr link OK the other day? You know, the tiled photos on that photopage I linked to? Well - what happens when you click on the tiled photos - will they enlarge in the slide show? And go to full screen if you keep clicking?

It's worth asking to borrow a computer from someone with a different ISP to see if it's something to do with your ISP. If so, you can bring it to their attention (if you really really want to see those photos)...

Technical jinxes, hah!


----------



## SueC

I like cycling too, though I don't do it as often as I did when we still lived in town. There, I'd be on my roadbike and Brett on his mountainbike at least 3-4 times a week, and the neighbour's Border Collie used to come along if we just die 5-10km - we just went through quiet access roads of the 5-20 acre-farmlets estate in which we were living. Here's a shot from just before we moved to our farm:










These days, I ride my husband's mountain bike around our fire tracks for a bit of fitness and to exercise the dog - but I've got to admit, if I'm riding my horse, I'm not usually riding my bike the same day, and horse riding has got a bigger priority attached to it now. I'll ride my roadbike to visit our neighbours. 

If only there were 40 hours in each day, etc.

A long time ago I used to time trial, but swapped that for hiking in the bush / mountains when moving to the lovely South Coast.


----------



## tjtalon

The pages have gotten away from me this time, but have lurked here & there & have kinda gotten the gist of latest posts.

Nicker, glad you called your neighbors. Didn't work out this time but it will! They sound like good people.

Ladona, the lock down exercise sounded intense. Necessary to practice, but...what a world we live in....

Interesting vehicle conversations. Subaru Outback=Dream Vehicle for me, lol!

Eole, nice pics! Scenary is beautiful, esp thru Alize's ears.

I have no horsey news...maybe next month.

Have missed a lot here lately. Hello to all & later....


----------



## Roadyy

I don't ride it at all now. It has a malfunction in the belt system. It is throwing the deck belt every 30 minutes so something is misaligned and I don't have time to figure it out. I'll go by a cheap push mower after this weekend and use it til we get moved and go get a new riding mower and tractor.

We put pen to paper last night with R and agreed on numbers. He will get his realtor friend to do the paperwork for $500 so I need to find another mortgage company to get qualified with that does less than $75,000 loans. Got a couple of leads on that too follow up on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Been reading and reading, but no time for comments this morning, another busy day today...

Went over to Georgia yesterday and drove some cars. Then bought a lotto ticket which I will need to win before I could even think of buying some of those cars. 

Jeez I can't imagine who can buy these things new. 

I did manage to pick a little something up, may not be the best bargain on the planet, but I think it will meet my needs for a while. 

It started pouring down rain as I was driving home, normally a cause of great tension considering I was right in the middle of rush hour traffic on I-20 driving thru Atlanta, but I discovered my car was not even thinking of sliding around or getting out of its lane. 

I did what I always do, positioned myself behind a semi truck so I have a clue where the road is. Close enough to follow, but not so close it ticks them off. At one point we were driving 40mph!! 

By the time the rain stopped, and I was at the Alabama boarder, I had passed 4 car wreaks in less than 50 miles of road. 

What price does one put on safety? 

Meet Stu (I was told to give it a name) foaled in 2012. Stu has had a lot of travels in his short life, and has the miles to prove it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was sad to give up my little Cruiser, and amazed at how much stuff came out of it's little cubby holes, but it was time. 

Roadyy: Congratulations on your new place!!! :loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Good ride, AA, happy to hear that Stu knew where his feet were.

Much luck to you Rick, fingers crossed for that good-best outcome! Are you looking to have Reba with you & the boys when you can?


----------



## Roadyy

The boys are already there. Reba will be there as soon as we close.

We set the price 15 above agreed selling price and hope it appraises that high. The roof is our biggest concern for passing inspection. If it doesn't then I'll cover half that cost out of the extra. This will give me some emergency/renovation funds to start with. If it does not appraise then we will sit back down and talk more numbers depending on where it comes in at.

I now have to search for a new mortgage company that deals in loans under $75K, get approved with them then start the closing process. As soon as we get fully approved then I'm going straight to my credit union to refinance our car to a lower rate. That will save me almost $200 a month by dropping 10% from where it is now.


Hello Stu. What did you trade in on it?


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy said:


> The boys are already there. Reba will be there as soon as we close.
> 
> We set the price 15 above agreed selling price and hope it appraises that high. The roof is our biggest concern for passing inspection. If it doesn't then I'll cover half that cost out of the extra. This will give me some emergency/renovation funds to start with. If it does not appraise then we will sit back down and talk more numbers depending on where it comes in at.
> 
> I now have to search for a new mortgage company that deals in loans under $75K, get approved with them then start the closing process. As soon as we get fully approved then I'm going straight to my credit union to refinance our car to a lower rate. That will save me almost $200 a month by dropping 10% from where it is now.
> 
> 
> Hello Stu. What did you trade in on it?


When we bought our house, it needed a roof and I couldn't get a mortgage until it was done. Since ours was a forclosure, I was able to get the bank to put the roof on since they could not get that house off their books until the roof was fixed. Hopefully, you will be able to slide this one by. I hope the appraisal goes well! Good luck.

Today is my first lesson in about 18 years LOL. My last lessons were get on, warm up and the real coaching came over fences. I can't even imagine what this lesson will be like, except painful LOL. I'll tell you all about it tonight.


----------



## Blue

*Sue*, how far back was that flickr link? I'll have to go back and look. Sometimes I just get frustrated and don't even try. I'll try again.

*Raodyy*, That is awesome! Congratulations!

*Anita*, Wow! I really like Stu. Well done!

*Happy*, good luck today and have fun


----------



## tjtalon

HP, that's great! Looking forward to hearing about the lesson.

Rick, best hopes for the best deal...you've earned the best by now for sure.

Today I'm just doing home chores/laundry/getting stuff ready for the work week...plus an emergency trip to Walmart (note to self: never, ever again buy a cat litter that's 2 bucks cheaper than the very best brand. Never never never...)

I can't figure out what to do with the beautiful halter that I got from Dawn in exchange for my little one. Janice said it will fit a draft, but she doesn't know anyone with that kind of horse. I'm not an ebay person & craigslist can be scary...besides, don't really want to SELL it, would rather give it to someone I "know" as a gift. It needs to be useful & used, not a decoration hanging from my coat closet door handle.

I'd like to trade for something horsey & like-value amount, but I don't really know what that would be (I feel rather foolish getting what I already have: the grooming supplies & lead/rope halter [which does fit the 3 lesson horses reasonably well, the supplies have been used a couple of times, & the cotton lead rope is just plain nice]...maybe am just feeling a little adrift horse-wise, since available time/the never-ending upheaval of work schedule & attending energy demands/this Spring's weather have all conspired to have horse-time few & far between...'tho the times I've had have been wonderful!)

With the above I just reminded myself to have patience, so...whine over ("Well, that's good!" says everyone, lol!)

Better go continue on my to-do list for today.....


----------



## Celeste

I think the halter would make a nice decoration in your apartment. It would remind you of horsey things. :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I think the halter would make a nice decoration in your apartment. It would remind you of horsey things. :cowboy:


This might be exactly what it's for, I kinda thought of that. Besides, I like that it's from Phantom, so it's special:blueunicorn:


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> This might be exactly what it's for, I kinda thought of that. Besides, I like that it's from Phantom, so it's short bus special:blueunicorn:



I hear ya.

Sounds like a wall decor it is.


Been busy this last 2 weeks and not posting as much as I used to. Between load at work and running around after between horses, houses and gym I don't have the time I used to. 


Be glad when things get back to normal pace.


----------



## Ibriding

*Roadyy* Congrats on your new place! How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures!

*Anita* Yay for the new car! It's a beauty, so happy you found one!

I think it's cool several of us ride bikes as well as horses. I'll be spending a lot of time on my bike the next three months. In October I am heading to October to ride Tour de Pink. It's a fundraiser ride for the Young Survival Coalition which provides support to women diagnosed with breast cancer under the age of 40. 200 miles in 3 days along the coast. I can't wait!


----------



## Blue

I agree *TJ*. Display it on your wall. Or put it on your "horse".

*Phantom*, are you bound for Cali yet? Wish I could give you a huge hug in person, but a virtual one will have to do! We're all thinking of you and want you to stay safe above all else!


----------



## Ibriding

*tjtalon* Wall decoration would be perfect for the halter. I have a very old western saddle that I want to clean up and bring in the house. 

*Roadyy* I'll keep my fingers crossed on the roof!


----------



## Ibriding

Just fixing my double-post. lol


----------



## Blue

For some reason my "like" button disappeared.

Ib, way to go. I wish I had a bike to ride. Seriously considered taking a safety course for women and surprising my husband and going to out and just getting a bike for me, but I'm a scaredy cat. I'll take a horse along a ledge of a canyon with a 100 foot drop, but too afraid to maneuver a MC on the highway. 

We finally got final approval for our house refi. If husband can get home in time we could sign today. If not, tomorrow will have to do. Looks like we'll be jeep shopping this weekend!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I agree *TJ*. Display it on your wall. Or put it on your "horse".


Believe it or not Blue, about a half hour ago I fitted it onto "Bob". Doesn't fit him either, but there it is & it's purty. And it's on a "horse":rofl: I love the big thing, as I love the reins & headstall from Rick, already installed on "Bob".


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Be glad when things get back to normal pace.


Me too..that'll happen, right?:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Ibriding said:


> Just fixing my double-post. lol


Gla I'm not the only one that does this...


----------



## Roadyy

I will have new pics of the granddaughter when I get back Monday. I hope everyone has a safe and fun filled weekend. Dawn, I wish you the very best at the ride and the your ride goes the distance without a bad hiccup.


Til we meet again..


----------



## Ibriding

Blue said:


> For some reason my "like" button disappeared.
> 
> Ib, way to go. I wish I had a bike to ride. Seriously considered taking a safety course for women and surprising my husband and going to out and just getting a bike for me, but I'm a scaredy cat. I'll take a horse along a ledge of a canyon with a 100 foot drop, but too afraid to maneuver a MC on the highway.
> 
> We finally got final approval for our house refi. If husband can get home in time we could sign today. If not, tomorrow will have to do. Looks like we'll be jeep shopping this weekend!


I should've been more clear. I have a Giant road bicycle, not a motorcycle :wink: Not sure I'm crazy enough to go high speeds on 2 wheels! 

Yay on the house refi and good luck finding a jeep. I saw a pretty orange Rubicon for sale when I was riding today.


----------



## Happy Place

*The lesson*

It was fun! I rode for an hour on an Arabian mare named Bo. She is a total packer and sweetheart LOL. Since my back is still recovering we only did walk trot working on extended gaits and flexing. Lots of circles etc. My coach said I look like a hunter rider. It figures, I have ridden hunters my whole life. This was my first time in a dressage saddle. So deep and comfy! By the time I got off, my legs were jello and I felt shaky everywhere! If I didn't climb off using the mounting block, I would have fallen on my butt! I have another lesson in a week. :loveshower:

I got an email from the other school district. They hired someone else, No interview. I think it must have been someone from within. Well now, that is all settled and I can start planning my next year and decorating my office. Moving forward with a smile.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, so sorry. But all things happen for the best right? Glad your lesson went so well. Rest and ice your back.


----------



## corgi

Blue, so sorry you have to worry about your son. I am glad he returned to his home.

Eole, your riding turf is beautiful. Reminds me a lot of Montana.

HP- yay on the lesson!

AA- congrats on Stu. Love it! Mine was foaled in 2011. They really are some of the safest cars on the road. Congrats!

PH- counting down????

Rick- hoping the inspection and appraisal goes well.

Tj- you are creative...I bet you could come up with a way of displaying the halter. What about in a shadowbox or something and making it wall art..maybe put in pictures of the horses you have ridden at Janice's as well.

Sue- i am afraid if I attempted to rollerblade, I would break an ankle!

We had the debriefing from the active shooter simulation. Learned a lot and we were able to give the law enforcement and rescue agencies some ideas for how to help the children if such a situation would arise. Simple things like not evacuating the children where they can see the injured/ dead.

Having someone come on the intercom to tell the classrooms that the police are coming to each door and that it is ok to let them in.

All in all, a very valuable experience, but I did have nightmares that night.

Now on the horsey news:

I have been dreading tonight's farrier visit for the past 6 weeks. You all know what a disaster the last one was and you gave great advice.

The appointment was for 5:00pm. She was let out of her stall to graze at 3 and given bute at 3:30pm. I got there around 3:45pm and I did some ground work with her every 15 minutes...just a lot of hindquarter disengagements and backing up.

While Blue was getting his feet done, I walked Isabella around the farm and lunged her lightly.

Then it was her turn.

Her front feet went wonderfully, but they always do.

When it came to lifting her back feet, hubby got behind her on the right and I got behind her on the left. We leaned our shoulders right above her hips. When he would lift her feet, she would momentarily panic, thinking she was going to fall but then she felt us supporting us on her back end and she relaxed and allowed him to pick up feet, move them forward and place them on the stand.

After her foot got on the stand, she visibly relaxed...licked and chewed, and was no longer leaning against us for support.

So....it is going to be a production every six weeks but we found a way to GIT R DONE!

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## chl1234

corgi said:


> We had the debriefing from the active shooter simulation. Learned a lot and we were able to give the law enforcement and rescue agencies some ideas for how to help the children if such a situation would arise. Simple things like not evacuating the children where they can see the injured/ dead.
> 
> Having someone come on the intercom to tell the classrooms that the police are coming to each door and that it is ok to let them in.
> 
> All in all, a very valuable experience, but I did have nightmares that night.


Agree with the not evacuating children where they can see injured/dead if at all possible.

Our lock-down policy forbids using the intercom system for ending a lock-down because of the risk of the/a shooter holding someone hostage and forcing them to announce an all-clear. The same with responding to a knock at the room door, regardless of who the person claims to be. Of course, our police department has master keys to the district buildings.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Anita*: congrats on Stu! yay subies! :loveshower:




Roadyy said:


> tjtalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be exactly what it's for, I kinda thought of that. Besides, I like that it's from Phantom, so it's short bus special:blueunicorn:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Sounds like a wall decor it is.
Click to expand...

With the way my week has been, I don't even think I would make the short bus. :dance-smiley05:

Best of luck on the house and look forward to seeing pics of the baby.


*HP*: loved the lesson report! not sure if i am sorry you hear about one of the jobs or glad you can be settled in what is happening now.

*corgi*: that shooter situation you described was beyond intense.. i hope both you and your coworkers and the emergency personnel were able to learn from it, and never need that knowledge. wow. 

so so so glad you found a way to make isabella comfortable for the farrier! hooray!!! 




Blue said:


> *Phantom*, are you bound for Cali yet? Wish I could give you a huge hug in person, but a virtual one will have to do! We're all thinking of you and want you to stay safe above all else!


I leave early sunday morning. i could actually use a hug, as this week has been a traumatic one for me. i am working a million hours, so haven't been able to get much packing done.. and found out my DH will not be able to go to cali with me, due to an issue at work: his service manager of many years unexpectedly quit monday. He now cannot get away as there is nobody to cover the position. i still can't quite believe it. this was a person we considered a personal friend, one who was appeared perfectly happy in his job, was well aware of the Tevis situation.. hell, he was going to watch the dogs while we were gone!

I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I have a ton of packing to do. Also hope to get Phin out, but will just depend on how the day goes. Mostly I can't wait to sleep in!


----------



## corgi

chl1234 said:


> Agree with the not evacuating children where they can see injured/dead if at all possible.
> 
> Our lock-down policy forbids using the intercom system for ending a lock-down because of the risk of the/a shooter holding someone hostage and forcing them to announce an all-clear. The same with responding to a knock at the room door, regardless of who the person claims to be. Of course, our police department has master keys to the district buildings.


We had a long discussion about this part. We had been on the phone with 911 who had already told us the "shooter" had been neutralized and that someone would come around to evacuate us but that was the only communication we had. We felt we needed something else in order to feel comfortable opening the door.

We suggested a code word that only law enforcement and school personnel would know...that could work if someone was being forced to say it was all clear...we would be waiting for the code word and if we didn't hear it, we wouldnt answer the door.


----------



## VickiRose

Hello everyone
I've been lurking and reading, but haven't had much to offer.
AA, Stu looks great ! Well done.
Corgi, that drill was super intense! And happy that Isabella's farrier visit went well.
Sue, Eole, and all you other bike riders/rollerbladers/hikers, I wish I had your energy!
Roaddy, hope the sale goes well.

I know I've forgotten people, but wow there is a lot to catch up on!

My mum had her operation done on Monday, had a PET scan yesterday and starts chemo on Monday next week. She is home for the weekend, but I can't go visit because I have a nasty cold/flu and don't want to pass it on. 

Boston and Rose are happily munching grass in the paddock, fluffy and covered in mud, but they will have to stay like it for a few days until I'm over this bug. I get to sit by the fire on the couch and watch them


----------



## ellen hays

:thumbsup:


phantomhorse13 said:


> I leave early sunday morning.* i could actually use a hug, as this week has been a traumatic one for me. *i am working a million hours, so haven't been able to get much packing done.. and found out my DH will not be able to go to cali with me, due to an issue at work: /QUOTE]
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Well, PH13 here's that hug. Or several. Just think about when you get to the ride. All of the stress will be behind you. You are going to do great. You will be out there blazing a trail for us back here at the over 40 thread. All I ask, is that you do the helmet cam. *Yes!!!!*


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Looks like I am off to camp again on Saturday am!
I have been reading and following for the most part.

NM: New picture for you!
Something doesn't look the same.

I am going to try the GoPro camera this weekend I hope.

Work was bad today, drove a screwdriver into my thumb about 3/8".
Still throbbing under a bandaid, poop happens.

Aquarium trim time this evening but I am too tired.
DW brought me a 2 ton load of recycled asphalt yesterday.
Just finished spreading this evening. She took care of the first 2 tons.
Way too much going on at home lately.

Lots of plants around the homestead this season.
I will try for some pics before the weekend is over.

Corn is Growing, Night All:


----------



## Ibriding

*vickiRose* I'll keep you and your mom an my good vibe list. I was wondering how things were going. Chemo is no fun but there are ways to make it better. Drinking lots of water the day before, day of, and day after helped me. 

*HP* Sorry about the job but YAY on the lesson!!!

*Phantom* That sucks! He's off the X-mas card list! So sorry your dh can't go but it'll give you more time to focus on being awesome. :wink: I'm so excited for you!

*Corgi* I participated in a couple lock-downs when I was a sub, but never one that intense. How did the kids handle it? Glad to hear everyone is working together to make it better. 

No horse riding for me today. I hope tomorrow hubs and I can hit the trails. I'm trying to find a few people to ride with although the groomed trails close to our house would be ok to ride alone. I need to work with my mare and get her to go down the road by herself. She's green enough that going down the road alone is a challenge.


----------



## corgi

Ibriding: no kids were involved. This was way too realistic to involve children. This was a joint exercise with the school system, local police, state police, state department of emergency management, local rescue squads, and the hospital.
It took over a year to plan amd is something that is done about once every 7 years.
Neighborhoods surrounding the school were warned weeks ahead of time..there were electronic signs on the roads telling everyone it was just a drill, and press releases went out days and weeks before.

Actual guns were used but with blanks..or things called airsoft pellets. The sound of gunshots in the school hallway is something children should never ever hear and hopefully, they never will.


----------



## corgi

I am so tempted to post a link to the news article about it...but that goes against all internet safety rules. LOL

Google experts could probably find it on their own if they are so inclined.


----------



## corgi

PH- I am so so sorry that hubby can't go. I know how disappointed you must be and I am sure he is as well. Tell him he can come on HF and cheer you on with us!


----------



## Happy Place

interesting dinner conversation. DH asking me if the barn I took lessons at would be good to board at. Wondered if they would be expensive to bring Nike to for an evaluation!!! I like the way he is thinking!!! :faceshot:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So much going on today!! 

To all the bike riders; wonderful that you are able to cross over to a two wheel from a four hooved. Bike riding is something I have never been good at but it looks like such fun. 

*Ibriding*: The Tour de Pink sounds wonderful!! Bless you for joining in the fight 

*VickRose*: Super news you moma's surgery is over! Yes, lots of water before during and after chemo. 

Did you "catch" Sue's cold from this thread? Maybe we all need masks :wink:

*Blue*: Fablous your refinancing is happening!! Ready for the weekend jeep shopping!! :loveshower:

*Corgi*: So happy the plan for Isabella worked!! I love the dual leaning to help support her, so sweet.

One suggestion for next time...try doing the back feet first. For some reason, when their feet are "ouchy" it helps to do the back first. 

I looked at a 2011 Outback, but it was more expensive, so had to pass. They looked very much the same, out rides could be twins!! . 

*Phantom*: Horrible news that your DH won't be there to crew and support you. Very strange about the employee quitting like that. Do you think he might have a medical problem causing personality changes? That happens quite often... 

I don't suppose SIL can help for a couple of days??

Many hugs to you!! :hug::hug::hug:We are behind you 110% 

*HP*: Wonderful lesson! Sounds like great fun! Any pictures to share??? 

So nice that your DH is so supportive; I wonder if he is dreaming of his own horse someday too. 

Sorry to hear you didn't get the other job, but still happy you have a nice position. Best of luck with that. 

*Roadyy*: Everything is falling into place. Soon you will be back to normal...well, maybe after you work on the roof, fencing, barn, addition, etc, etc, etc...

*MR*: Happy trails! 

*Sue*: Rollerblading? Jeez, is there anything you don't do? 

The conversations had me :rofl: your daddy is wonderful!! 

*Ellen & Celeste*: :wave:


----------



## Ibriding

corgi said:


> Ibriding: no kids were involved. This was way too realistic to involve children.


Oh thank goodness! I'm sure you made that clear and I just missed it. :icon_rolleyes: So glad to hear that and I hope you never have the need to use what you learned.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*: Rollerblading? Jeez, is there anything you don't do?


Let's see, I don't play cricket or football or rugby or basketball or netball or soccer, all of which are Australian obsessions. I don't do martial arts or sword fighting or tennis or badminton, even though these actually appeal to me (unlike the previous lot). I don't do most of the sports they have at every Olympics. I also don't do downhill cheese-rolling, although I'd really like to have a go, but you can't do everything...

And I need to spend more time doing those activities that I do enjoy! 




> The conversations had me :rofl: your daddy is wonderful!!


Glad you enjoyed!  Still thinking.

Got that bareback pad yet?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> . He used to be much easier to contend with, but a few years ago one of his co-workers informed him that he was a grown up and could do anything he wanted. In essence that "Mom and Dad" couldn't tell him what to do. Funny how people that have never had a special needs child "know all about what they need". Now we may have to petition the court for legal guardianship.
> 
> .


This is so true, unfortunately. People never seem to realize they are encouraging a "child" to disobey. Too bad the co-worker wasn't out there helping everyone locate your son and keep him safe. 

I am hoping and praying he will be a little better now, sometimes being out in the world is not as fun as it sounds.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue*: downhill cheese rolling sounds like a winner, do you get to eat it when it gets to the bottom? 

So, there are things you don't do, but nothing really you can't do? 

No bareback pad yet, maybe next week. Working on it though.

*Nicker*: package arrived already!! Will try for pictures when possible. 

Anyone want to buy a van? I need to downsize...

Still hoping to get hay Saturday

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, that stinks for you & your DH...couldn't that guy have waited a couple of weeks?! Well...

Cheering you & Sultan on...have fun (&be careful, too...)

HP, at least you know now which job to focus on, right? Congratulations on the lesson, excited for you! So cool that your DH is thinking of how to board Nike.

SueC: downhill cheese rolling? Are you sure you don't live in Wisconsin?

General Mngr has her retirement party today in the auditorium @ noon. I'll be lucky to get to pop in, as will be the only one answering calls. Hope to get to grab some food. I'll miss Mrs N, she's tough but fair & always had employees in mind (saved our insurance, for one...) Hope one of these days I can put myself on the "see ya later, not" list that has burgeoned this past year.

As for that...gotta get out the door & go to work. "See" you'all on the flip side...


----------



## Happy Place

I happen to be a bike rider too. in 2008 I rode my bike across the state of Michigan (about 360 miles). It took a week and we camped at local High schools where they let us into the locker rooms to shower! There were about 700 riders and vans that packed our tents from city to city. We stopped along the way and visited some local interests. In the evenings sometimes we had transportation into a downtown area (all small town down towns!) to party it up! LOL it did make getting up at 6 a little difficult but so worth it. That was a ride to remember. So much fun, so much pain LOL

Speaking of pain, I'm a little sore this morning. My calves are tight and my core knows that it was worked! The saddle was also a bit small, so I kept hitting the pommel when I posted :frown::frown: I'm going to the gym today to work out some kinks. Still have the happy afterglow!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: Horrible news that your DH won't be there to crew and support you. Very strange about the employee quitting like that. Do you think he might have a medical problem causing personality changes? That happens quite often...
> 
> I don't suppose SIL can help for a couple of days??


While I suppose anything is possible in terms of medical issues, it sure sounds like he just made a snap decision.. have heard through the grapevine the guy accepted another job with a slightly higher salary. While that sounds good initially, when you factor in the new job is an HOUR (one way) away and he will now have to pay for his own health insurance (him, his wife and 2 kids).. sure doesn't sound like a smart choice. Unanimous feeling is he will be very sorry in a under month and be looking for his old job back. :icon_rolleyes:

DH doesn't feel there is anybody capable of covering as the position is pretty specific. Not only does this person need to take all the incoming service calls (so need good people/phone skills), they need to be able to prioritize them and make appropriate changes to the techs schedules.. so not something someone not familiar with the industry could do without training. I can answer the phone and make nice with people all day long, but I have no idea how long fixing a <whatever> might take nor would I know if <broken thing 1> was higher priority than <broken thing 2>.. so would have to ask DH. And since the techs themselves are so busy currently, can't even pull one of them to do office duty for the short term, as that would be one less person actually doing service! Hard to complain about the business being too busy, but in this case it's adding to the issue. So since all the stuff would have to go through my DH anyway, he rightfully figures its just easier to do it himself to begin with. *sigh*

So trying to focus on the positive. Still an amazing opportunity for me and Sultan is more than ready. Tevis, here we come!!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, what an ingenious way to work out a problem for your horse. Many would say it's too much trouble, but I think it will go a long way giving her confidence to work with your farrier.

*Phantom*, I'm so sorry your DH can't go! That's just wrong! He couldn't wait 2 more weeks to quit? Will you still have a "support team" there with you? Not sure how that works for you. Hope you have a better day today.
:hug::hug::hug:

*Vicki*, sorry you're so sick, but glad your mom is on her way to better.

*Maryland*, you're not supposed to do that. Don't do it again. Hope your thumb feels better soon.

*Ib*, I need to work on getting my mare down the street calmly too. We had it going pretty ok there for awhile, then someone on the corner decided to go in the mini horse breeding business. They have six little mares. Oooooo…. scary.

*Happy*, little by little your DH is responding to any subliminal messages you're putting out. :wink: And not happy that you're sore today, but glad you feel like getting out there and working out the kinks.

*Anita*, Husband was actually on the internet last night looking at the jeep inventories in our local area picking out colors. He tried to get today off because I have to work tomorrow but, alas, he was unable to wiggle out of it.

Well, we have some dark clouds moving in and I need to get to the dump before it rains. It wouldn't stop me, just don't like it.

Son's case worker called me yesterday and we had a long discussion. We've modified our "battle plan" and we're on the same page. Somehow that's a comfort. She had a few more ideas to try. It was a very good talk as there were a few things she didn't know about and a few things I didn't know about, so it was good to fill each other in. It's all such a stressful pain in the a$$ but what do you do when it's your kid? Keep pluggin'.

Had a pretty good ride on Lacey AFTER I got her calmed down yesterday. I wanted to get out there early because I knew it would be hot. I went to the same trailhead I've used hundred's of times. It's only about 10 minutes down the road. Left here at about 6:30 and didn't get a foot in the stirrup until close to 9! Ugh! It was mornings like that that make me think I should just sell her and get a nice horse. A rancher had moved his cattle to the area. No big deal, we've been there before with cattle. Well she could hear and smell them but couldn't see them. She freaked out! Blowing and stomping and spinning. I got her saddled while my poor dog hid in the trailer. 

I tried lunging her but still had a hard time getting her attention so had to switch over to my training rope halter with the double knots! Haven't needed that one in a couple of years.

Finally time to bridle. She's a little ear shy anyway so that's always a procedure. I couldn't even get near her ears. So switched out the headstall to a single piece that I can buckle on without going over her ears. Like a halter. So slip the bit in her mouth and go to buckle it up. Three times she managed to get her tongue over the bit! Grrrrr! Finally go that done and buckled. 

In the meantime it's getting hotter and hotter. I had to fill a bucket of water for my dog to cool is feet in.

Lunged her some more with the training halter and got her to where I felt like I could get a foot in the stirrup. I was gonna ride no matter what!

Put some water in my pack and put a foot in the stirrup an swung up. She was fine and we had a great ride! :shock:

Go figure.


----------



## Happy Place

PH13- Don't you worry, we will all be there in the saddle with you! Ride your ride, enjoy the experience. DH came come along on the NEXT one!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, Will you still have a "support team" there with you? Not sure how that works for you.


I will.. I will actually have more support than I likely need, which is only a good thing in my eyes! One or both of the parents of the junior I am riding with will be there and I have 2 distance-riding friends local to the area who will be there to help. This ride is different than what I am used to as only 2 of the holds have crewing allowed - the other stops are manned by volunteers. So help, and the stops will have food and water for horses and humans, but not the same as having someone carting your own crap in for you!

I am glad that things are looking up for dealing with your son. I cannot imagine being in that situation. Excellent to have everyone on the same page and working towards the same goal. Also kudos to you for sticking it out with Lacey! Glad you got a nice ride in the end.


*HP*: thank you for the kind words. this is going to be one heck of an adventure!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I finally had the day off.. not that I didn't have things to do, but I didn't have to be anywhere at a set time, etc. Such a relief!

First up was getting my packing done. Luckily for me I had appropriate supervision:












Then I spent the day putzing around the house and barn, trying to get projects finished up before my trip. The stalls needed some pellets added, and I had a lot of help for that one too:











Apparently nobody told Phin that ayrabs are supposed to be afraid of plastic. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

And I have a number.. #120.


----------



## Blue

Great pics Phantom! Go #120!


----------



## Happy Place

Let's talk trailering for a moment. Do you use shipping boots? Do you tie? If and when I get to move Nike, he will likely be in an older stock trailer. That's how he got to his current home. This is just a curiosity for me. My old horse hauled with shipping boots and a leather halter with sheepskin fuzzies!!!! I think people don't do that so much anymore.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Let's talk trailering for a moment. Do you use shipping boots? Do you tie? If and when I get to move Nike, he will likely be in an older stock trailer. That's how he got to his current home. This is just a curiosity for me. My old horse hauled with shipping boots and a leather halter with sheepskin fuzzies!!!! I think people don't do that so much anymore.


Yes, people still do it like that!! I never trailer a horse, even one mile, without shipping boots on. Folks have tried to talk me out of them saying the horse knows he's going on the trailer...true, but I think that's a good thing!! 

Most of my horses have enjoyed trailering 

the ones that didn't enjoy it had shipping boots on to protect their legs as they danced around the end of the trailer. 

I don't have leather halters to fit everyone anymore, but they are in breakable nylon ones, never rope halters.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Great pics Phantom! Go #120!


:iagree:

*Phantom & Sultan*
*#120*
*Tevis 8/1/2015*
:gallop:
Hip Hip Hooray!! ​


----------



## Ibriding

I love your packing help phantom! It looks like you were well supervised by the regal feline. lol Yay for having a number. I'm excited to keep tabs on how the ride goes. 

Good news! The neighbor got his horses feet done yesterday. I'm so glad they are not walking around partially shod with horribly long toes anymore.


----------



## Maryland Rider

The thumb is still numb.

Go 120 !!!! :gallop:

Waiting to go to camp tomorrow. 
It may turn into a large ride, many have called/facebook my wife and such.
See NM it's okay to call your riding buddies!

It will be a day to ride deep in the river TBJ.
Not too hot but great weather for it.
Got my riding shoes ready and wife is wearing some crocks.
Our watering holes are neat, rope swings at two places.
First time horses ever saw people swinging out over the river they were puzzled.
Some days we have to wait for tubers and kayaks to go by.
My horse always seems to poo in the river! :icon_rolleyes:
Floats by the tubers and kayaks, rather funny.

Good Evening All:
Hope everyone gets in some ride time this weekend.
Back to the Corn.

PS: Went to the pet store this evening. Could not help it.
Have not been there in 5 weeks.
Bought two more plants, varieties I don't already have.
I have turned into a plant collector.
6 jungle type aquariums going now, what madness this has started.


----------



## VickiRose

MR, hope the thumb is ok, the ride sounds like fun. 
PH, go 120 !! And I love your furry supervisors.
HP, their are lots of different ways to float/trailer a horse. I figure they all have their merits. Rose has serious issues with trailers/floats. Boston is not too bad, but can take some convincing. I'm a novice at horse transport! I haven't used boots/leg wraps on them, and I do tie them up, but usually in whatever halter they're used to. That said, I do always have a sharp knife in the car in case I need to cut a lead rope/halter in an emergency. But so far so good! At the moment I don't have a trailer so I have my very experienced friend transport my horses. 

All the positive vibes must have helped, I feel a lot brighter today.

Question time! Do any of you have salt and or minerals as a loose lick in the paddock? How do you protect it from the elements? 
I want to put salt out for Boston and Rose. I had been adding a tablespoon to their feed, but I'm currently not feeding them, they're just on grass. Boston really seems to need salt, otherwise he will lick everything and everyone in reach to try and get some. I thought I could get away with not doing salt in winter because they aren't sweating, and aren't getting ridden much, but this morning I watched Boston lick the fence posts, the wire of the fence, Roses neck and try to lick the lamb! (He's a little weird!) I don't want to go back to feeding them because they're a bit fat, and next month I'm going away for ten days and no one will be able to feed them. So any ideas? I was thinking about a big plastic drum, on its end with a hole cut in the side. Then I could put the salt inside in a plastic tray?


----------



## chl1234

*PH13* - a.k.a. #120...you go girl! Tevis was a dream of mine back when I got my first Arab. Have never managed to make it. Too bad your DH cannot be with you, glad you have support.

*MR* - wish I had your green aqua-thumb. I've had the planted aquarium for 3 months, have had two major infestations of algae/bacteria --one brown fuzzy stuff, the other cyanobacteria (still battling this). Most of the plants have died, 6 in the first two weeks...down to three that are not doing well.

*VR*, I have 50# mineral salt blocks in my pasture with the horses. I live in a dry climate, so have not bothered to protect it from the elements. When I was in Mississippi, I alternated pure salt and mineral salt (loose) in a plastic bucket that was tied to a rail in the horses' walk-in shelter. That kept it from collecting too much rain water and the horses could get to it as needed. Only thing, need to make sure that you don't use anything with metal in a humid climate for salt--the salt can 'evaporate' with the water that condenses in it and will rust any nearby metal.


----------



## SueC

Just catching up here...

*Anita*: That looks like a nice compromise - and you're safe, no? And much more economical than buying new. And think about how many more saddles you can buy with what you've saved! ;-)

*Vicki*: I'm sitting on the sofa and it's still drizzling outside. It's been bucketing down torrentially all morning! I bet you had some downpours over your way in the last 24h! Our whole farm has turned into a temporary swamp. Glad I got a short ride in yesterday, today isn't looking good unless I go in a snorkel! What sort of soils are you on? Brett and I walked trails in your area a while back - between Northcliffe and Manjimup - very pretty country. A friend had dragged us (willingly) along as she was practicing for climbing Kilimanjaro. I'll never forget the pouring-rain night we had in our tents... we did stay dry inside, but it's quite an experience!

We had a cold recently, bad ones going around this year. Best wishes to you and your mum!

*TJ*: Much enjoying your stories and discussion on the unusually robot-free thread on the main forum!  I nearly took American Indian History as an elective once, but they weren't offering it that year. So, it was Environmental Ethics instead...and that overlaps some! It must be an amazing feeling to have native peoples in your ancestry - people from a culture who lived in harmony with the earth. As a kid I was always pretending to be an "American Indian" (as was the name then) for dress-ups because I liked what I read about how their attitude to nature was so drastically different to the West's. And for years I would wear nothing but mocassins! And I'd try to walk inaudibly like a good Native American... Do you know much about that side of your family?

The halter...have you been riding a Clydesdale in your dreams lately? ;-) I mean, it could just be a premonition. And they're lovely! My dad started his "horse life" with draught horses as an eight-year-old living in an agricultural village when horses were still the main mode of transport and ploughed the fields... My dad ploughed with them when he was little, said you had to stand on the ploughs so they'd sink in properly, and he learnt to ride because adults kept putting him on the draughts' backs when they were working... he also helped the village blacksmith, who made all the village's locks, and grates, and ironwork, and made horseshoes and shod the horses... As I write this my heart is heavy for a bygone era I've never known. I hate freeways, and masses of concrete and traffic jams! Horses are nice...

*Blue*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/ is one of the things I link the contemporary photos from. The historical stuff comes from a different archive. Brett also says you could try right-clicking on the space where the photos are missing for you and select "view image" or "open image in new tab" or "show image" if it gives you those options, and see if that brings them up.

I don't blame you for not wanting to mix bikes (motorised or not) and traffic! I avoid that like the plague. And horses actually. Not that there's a problem with "normal" drivers, but around our town we had some people who deliberately sped up, spun their tyres and sounded their horns near roadside horses, then laughed like the idiots they were. No idea about the danger they put horses and riders in, or didn't care. One girl and her TB got cleaned up and her horse was so hurt it was put down. She was lucky to survive. I hate traffic. All it takes is one idiot, either on your horse or on your bike...

*HP*: Looking forward to your lesson report! Looks like things are starting to fall into place for you on all sorts of fronts. ...yep, read the lesson report, well done!  Welcome to a dressage saddle! ;-)

*Roadyy*: Keeping my fingers crossed for you re ownership. Also: That new mare of yours is lovely!

*Ibriding*: That Tour de Pink sounds fantastic! Are you in a position to post some photos to us afterwards? Man, that's quite a distance. The most I ever did in a day was 120km (75 miles) when I was 17 and that totally wore me out (it was into a headwind, so took me 6 hours, and I spent the next day mostly lying down :rofl. And you've got three days like that!!! Take lots of Vitamin E... eat lots of chocolate (great excuse!)... I bet you're training already! What a wonderful thing to look forward to! (and to everyone else: I bet IB's fit _and_ sensible and won't have to spend equal time horizontally afterwards!)

*Phantom*: Hope you've stacked up comedy movies so you can keep the biochemistry positive and stay butterfly-free! Best wishes, good luck, enjoy, and who says you won't come Top 20 anyway? Although of course you'll enjoy that kind of result more if you're not actually chasing it. If you're just riding and enjoying the ride and doing your thing and looking after yourselves and taking in the scenery!  Wishing you a Zen experience! ;-)

*Corgi*: You can't actually break your ankle rollerblading! The boots are rigid and go way over the ankle joint, like ski boots! You're probably thinking of the strap-on rollerskates we probably all used as kids? And wrists, knees, elbows are all in protectors, and you can wear a bicycle helmet. Safe as houses. Especially for a bareback rider! 

Super well done on Isabella's trim! 

*Ellen*: How's your visitor?  And your good self? 

*MR*: Always enjoy your photos and reports, and general banter. Re cameras, imagine someone riding in an English saddle with no saddle bag and with minimal pockets in clothing, and who doesn't want a big lump in a pocket. Any kind of small trail camera you'd recommend? Doesn't have to take super resolution, main thing is not easily blurred (or do you always halt your horse to take photos?)... or is the easiest thing possibly a photo-taking phone like NM71 and others use?

*NM71*: Keep on pushing that envelope!  By the way, I know you won your lovely trophies and ribbons for WP and wasn't having a dig at you when I told this group what I thought when I first saw a WP class in Australia. I expect the standard of riding was lower than where you are - in cultures which have mostly English riding, we've noticed it's mostly the ones looking for extra security that end up using Western saddles, and the results often aren't pretty, or good PR for Western riding. Whereas you look just fine on your horse and I know you care about your horse tremendously! And I think the "go slow" thing is totally sensible in a lot of cases - I mean, I know you've got more metal in your pelvis than bone and that you're riding against medical advice, which I actually much admire you for and think is wonderful, that you don't let fate rob you of your passion if you can help it, and are just sensible about it! 

Anyone I missed: :wave:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*: downhill cheese rolling sounds like a winner, do you get to eat it when it gets to the bottom?


I certainly hope so!  Maybe there's a big communal fondue afterwards or something. Anyone here do that? Melt cheese into white wine and dip toasted baguettes into it? Yummy!

Or make Welsh Rarebit - a toast covered in a bubbling cheese sauce made from cheddar cheese with admixtures including beer or white wine or cider, and Dijon mustard, and/or smoked paprika, etc? Also nice if you have fried onions in the sauce. It's a winter treat here. We don't bother finishing it off under the grill - we toast the bread in a toaster, make the sauce in the frypan (as we always use onions and they go in first until cooked), and then pour the sauce on the toasts in a deep plate. We've even adapted the dish by cutting the toast into cubes before pouring on the sauce to facilitate easier eating!

Just went wild cheese shopping this morning - we're not normally so profligate, but we brought home: Mature cheddar as usual, baby bocconcinis, Pyengana cheddar (from a small Tasmanian dairy where we had the best cheese ever on a personal visit in 2009, and also the best vanilla ice cream ever - their cows graze on a herb pasture at reasonable altitude and with chocolate-rich soils), Gruyere, Baby Bels (DH's favourites), Brie, goat cheese and haloumi. Then made avocado/brie/smoked salmon/snowpea sprout bruschettas on sourdough baguette, and pepperoni salami, tomato and goat cheese bruschettas on sourdough light rye. Consequent temporary difficulty moving and on sofa writing to you all. :rofl:

Ah, cheese...don't start me on that topic...it's marvellous...





> So, there are things you don't do, but nothing really you can't do?


I've cleverly arranged it so that my _actual_ talents and my pursuits go hand in hand, while the things I don't do include all the things I am lousy at! 

Still I don't have enough hours in the day. How does anyone get bored?


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> Question time! Do any of you have salt and or minerals as a loose lick in the paddock? How do you protect it from the elements?
> I want to put salt out for Boston and Rose. I had been adding a tablespoon to their feed, but I'm currently not feeding them, they're just on grass. Boston really seems to need salt, otherwise he will lick everything and everyone in reach to try and get some. I thought I could get away with not doing salt in winter because they aren't sweating, and aren't getting ridden much, but this morning I watched Boston lick the fence posts, the wire of the fence, Roses neck and try to lick the lamb! (He's a little weird!) I don't want to go back to feeding them because they're a bit fat, and next month I'm going away for ten days and no one will be able to feed them. So any ideas? I was thinking about a big plastic drum, on its end with a hole cut in the side. Then I could put the salt inside in a plastic tray?


Our cattle licks stay out in the weather normally, but when the rain is really prolonged I cover the block with a heavy bucket/ rock on top.

Our horses don't go near salt licks. The donkeys did like crazy when we first got them three years ago, but I reckon they had trace element deficiencies. So I supplemented them with VitaFit StudMix Se which is what all my horses get every day in their evening hard feed, and dad has used for two decades with his race horses. And now, the donkeys won't touch their salt lick except once in a blue moon. No NaCl in the mineral mix either. I very occasionally give our retired horses a tablespoon of salt in their feed, say once a week. The riding horse gets a tablespoon whenever he sweats in a workout, which is exactly what dad does with his racers in training, none of which have electolyte problems. When racing, he gives electrolyte mix, not just NaCl.

I've read some recommendations for feeding salt in their hard feed on this forum that is enough to give horses electrolyte imbalances and even kidney damage - insane quantities, like 100g a day or more! Horse kidneys are really good at retaining NaCl. I'd mostly feed salt free choice, in a lick block for horses, but I'd also fix the trace element issues most WA horses are likely to have unless on mineral mix supplementation (the mineral blocks aren't generally enough for that, but better than nothing).

You can carefully drill two holes through a block and wire it to a wooden fence post, then put a "cap" over the top of the post, like a piece of plywood that will shelter the block and still give your horses access while they crave salt.

Just curious: *Phantom*, how much salt do you give your horses when they're training / competing? Long-distance endurance horses have the highest salt requirements of any horse sport, and whatever she gives you will be the ceiling. Non-endurance horses won't need nearly as much.

In hot humid climates where horses are sweating without working, maybe things are a bit different than they are over here. But over here - 100g would be considered certifiably insane for ordinary riding horses in light work.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Sue, 
Cheese, wonderful, wonderful cheese...! Sue, I think I need to dine at your place, cheese!! Not good for my current weight loss goals though.

Yes, some of the salt recommendations on here can be ridiculously high! I had never worried about salt, but Boston actively seeks it out, which is what started me adding it to feed. If I don't give him salt he will lick everything! He is very gentle about it, but it's kinda slobbery... And it freaks Rose out when he licks her, you should see the weirded out looks she gives him...LOL

Our soils are a bit of a mixture, but mostly a nice deep loam with some gravelly bits. DH takes a slightly unconventional approach to farming, we practice biological farming, very focussed on the health of the soil microorganisms. He has done some study in radionics, and he uses it to decide on what fertilisers etc to use. We don't fertilise as much as most of our neighbourhood , yet we have good pastures and grow excellent fruit in our orchard. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but it works for us. 

We haven't had as much rain as you, mostly just a few showers and drizzle.


----------



## SueC

You can eat cheese here whenever you like!  And the French show us people can eat cheese and stay svelte. Avoiding sugar and processed foods is far more important. Cheese and nuts will keep you feeling full, and nourish you. Neither should be on the "avoid" list for people trying to reduce weight...

...what I meant before, and should have expressed more clearly, is that salt craving is often a presenting symptom of trace element deficiency. And horses licking things here in WA is more likely seeking trace elements than salt, although they'll eat salt if they can't get enough trace elements.

If you're not hard feeding because they're too paunchy and it's too much hassle at present, then maybe get a good horse mineral lick block instead (and these will also have salt in them). I'd just be avoiding the sugary ones, and actually looking at the trace element profile. On the soils we have in the Southwest, you'll want copper, zinc, magnesium, manganese, selenium, iodine, molybdenum, chromium, boron, and cobalt, just for starters, and blocks don't generally contain all these, but can be a good start until you hand feed again.

We give calcium separately as ground dolomite or ground limestone, as calcium and some of the other minerals compete for the same uptake sites - resulting in wastage and insufficient absorption if fed together.

Local horses will lick everything, chew wooden posts, and ringbark trees when they are trace element/mineral deficient. They stop doing it when they are correctly supplemented.

PS: We must stop by when next near your area, and you ditto. We're also unconventional farmers, using organic methods. We have lots of fungi in the pastures because we won't use superphosphate!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> Let's talk trailering for a moment. Do you use shipping boots? Do you tie?


We do not use shipping boots nor do we tie (we loop the lead rope around their neck and tie it there).. but our horses are also experienced haulers who are relaxed in a trailer and they all live together so get along well. If I was hauling strange horses I would tie to make sure they aren't having discussions over the partitions en route!





VickiRose said:


> Do any of you have salt and or minerals as a loose lick in the paddock? How do you protect it from the elements?


We have big mineralized salt blocks (which sit in plastic tubs) in each run in shed. We have been talking about trying some loose minerals to see if there is a difference in their consumption but that hasn't gone past the talking phase yet.





SueC said:


> *Phantom*: who says you won't come Top 20 anyway? Although of course you'll enjoy that kind of result more if you're not actually chasing it. If you're just riding and enjoying the ride and doing your thing and looking after yourselves and taking in the scenery! :smile: Wishing you a Zen experience!


The fact there are 205 starters says it is unlikely we will be very close to the front at the end! :wink: I do plan to just ride my own ride.. so wherever that puts us in the end is fine by me. 




SueC said:


> *Phantom*, how much salt do you give your horses when they're training / competing?


Unless I am specifically heat training, I don't use any supplemental salt/electrolytes during training. I feel that conditioning is meant to put (gentle) stress on the horse's system in the hopes of building it up. When heat training, I elyte the same way I do at rides, which is basically giving a dose every 10-15 miles. 


*MR*: hope your thumb is healed asap. enjoy your camping weekend, looks to be a good one.


hope everyone else is out getting some saddle time! :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing well. Just got back from feeding. I can understand why A and S love Peaches so much. What a sweet girl. They are coming to ride tomorrow and I hopeful that my riding her will go ok. She is a sweetie. She did a great job eating the grass down in the barnyard:thumbsup: A is going to help me secure the fence in my other grazing area when he gets here tomorrow. Had some trees removed and they had to take down the electric fence and t posts here and there.

PH13 I think you realize that we will all be with you during your ride. Can't wait to see some pics and hopefully, a video. God be with you and your horse. I will be thinking about you and rooting you on. Have fun.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*: Always enjoy your photos and reports, and general banter. Re cameras, imagine someone riding in an English saddle with no saddle bag and with minimal pockets in clothing, and who doesn't want a big lump in a pocket. Any kind of small trail camera you'd recommend? Doesn't have to take super resolution, main thing is not easily blurred (or do you always halt your horse to take photos?)... or is the easiest thing possibly a photo-taking phone like NM71 and others use?


Thanks.

I mostly use my quad-HD cell phone these days.
While moving I take multiple pics usually getting 1 or 2 good ones.
Occasionally when stopped in the river I get better pics.
I also take video and capture a screen shot.

The women will keep the cell phone in their bra.
Looks a bit lumpy but oh well.
Deep in the river I am forced to hold cell phone up over my head.
GoPro camera may change this.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Off to camp, Good Day.


----------



## apachetears

Ibriding said:


> Oh thank goodness! I'm sure you made that clear and I just missed it. :icon_rolleyes: So glad to hear that and I hope you never have the need to use what you learned.



So we are done talking about mass murder, truth vs lies, propaganda vs reality and politics and can go back to Horses? :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

Sue, that seemed to work. It was interesting though that the first time I clicked on your link it came through and then as soon as I started looking at everything it all went blank. A big white screen! Hmmmm….. went back and clicked on the link again and all was fine. weird. Lovely pics.


----------



## tjtalon

Quick from-work pop-in:

Horses, yes...

Pictures. I need pictures. Videos. Whether GoPro or cell phone or Brownie (yeah, right!).

Need horsie fix. Need it now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ - no horse pictures yet, but have this done for today

No Hay - 100 bales of Hay


----------



## corgi

apachetears said:


> So we are done talking about mass murder, truth vs lies, propaganda vs reality and politics and can go back to Horses? :cowboy:


I was talking about an experience I had at work. We do that sometimes on this thread but we alway get back to horses.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ - no horse pictures yet, but have this done for today
> 
> No Hay - 100 bales of Hay


Thank you, AA, can almost smell it! Good Heavens, that's looks like a lot of work...

Speaking of work, better get back at it..:dance-smiley05:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Thank you, AA, can almost smell it! Good Heavens, that's looks like a lot of work...
> 
> Speaking of work, better get back at it..:dance-smiley05:


You are welcome! It is a hot and scratchy job, come help anytime!! 

On the other side of the blue tarp is Chivas stall - he picked that one out himself when we did the two stall addition. 

He sill soon be reaching up to "taste test" the upper bales, darnit. 

Did not know this, but it is National Cowboy Day, at least in a local park it is! Going to take DD and check it out, see whats going on. Starts at 4 pm, which was ten minutes ago!! 
:cowboy:See y'all later!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, have a safe journey, a fun and productive week, and a fabulous TEVIS!! 

Give Sultan a big hug and an apple! I am sure he will be so happy to see you arrive. 
:faceshot: 

:wave:

*P&S #120*
:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Eole

Just dropping by to say: 

*GO GO DAWN AND SULTAN ! #120 is the best!*
:gallop::happydance:
Have fun, enjoy the trail, I will be cheering and dreaming about Tevis the whole time.
Everyone else: Hello! :wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Tevis Cup has a Facebook page. Maybe we'll see Dawn in one of the posts!!

Buster was a jerk tonight. After I fed, I walked into the pen and gave Leelo a pat. When I turned to walk out Buster came trotting up behind me with his ears pinned! When I turned around he got right in my face!! I yelled at him and made him back up. Man, I just don't like or trust that horse!

TJ here's a horse pic for you.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, thanks for the picture, good one! Hay & horses & more hay, feeling much better now! Oooh, that Buster...that doesn't sound good at all...

And of course: GO PHANTOM & SULTAN!

'Nite everyone..


----------



## Blue

Hey everyone! Busy, busy day. I got my Jeep! I'm so excited, but tired. We signed the papers on it this morning and then I had to rush to get to work on time and then it was really busy at work. I'll get some pics tomorrow and post them. Haven't even played a CD yet and still need to pair my phone. Tomorrow. 'Night all!

Safe trip Phantom. We're all thinking of you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Currently sitting in the airport, waiting to board in about 30 minutes. My carry on bag got searched, which was no surprise considering they likely don't see hackamores or breastcollars every day. Though what they checked the most was the D batteries in my fan.. too funny!

Thanks for all the well-wishes. :loveshower:

I should be able to check in while at my friend's house, but later in the week not so much. Lady at the ticket counter was super nice and gave me a free upgrade to the exit row, so I will get to have lots of leg room for the 5-hour flight, and a window seat to boot. Woo!


:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Hey everyone! Busy, busy day. I got my Jeep! I'm so excited, but tired. We signed the papers on it this morning and then I had to rush to get to work on time and then it was really busy at work. I'll get some pics tomorrow and post them. Haven't even played a CD yet and still need to pair my phone. Tomorrow. 'Night all!
> 
> Safe trip Phantom. We're all thinking of you!


Congratulations on the new ride!! Looking forward to seeing those pictures! 

I'm still trying to figure out how to get the clock set, lol. So many buttons...


----------



## AnitaAnne

DD and I went to a park in a nearby town for the National Cowboy Day 7/24/2015. Missed the food, darnit, but enjoyed watching some shows. 

Here's one I took before the battery died in my phone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

There was pony rides and a band playing most of the evening - phone died before I could get pictures of the band, but you can hear them on all the videos.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Met up with a friend I haven't seen in a long time! Here she is on her pretty, but high-strung paint gelding, Dancer. She was given this handsome fellow when he was 7.


----------



## Blue

Anita, sounds like you had fun. Glad you got to get out for the day.


----------



## Ibriding

SueC said:


> I bet IB's fit _and_ sensible and won't have to spend equal time horizontally afterwards!)


:rofl::rofl::rofl: If only! I'm actually 40+ pounds overweight and haven't been cycling as much as I need to. However, I'm down 20lbs from the start of the year and I'm on a 12 week training program to get ready. I have done long rides before so I'm not overly worried about it. I've learned that weight doesn't equal fitness but I'd feel much better and ride faster if I was leaner!! What I am worried about is raising the donation money. :shock: 

*AnitaAnne* The hay looks fabulous! I'm sure Chivas enjoys his job as taste-tester. I need to restock my supply pretty soon.

*phantomhorse13* Safe travels and enjoy California! Go #120!!!

*Blue* Congrats on the new jeep!


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> [
> 
> *NM71*: Keep on pushing that envelope!  By the way, I know you won your lovely trophies and ribbons for WP and wasn't having a dig at you when I told this group what I thought when I first saw a WP class in Australia. I expect the standard of riding was lower than where you are - in cultures which have mostly English riding, we've noticed it's mostly the ones looking for extra security that end up using Western saddles, and the results often aren't pretty, or good PR for Western riding. Whereas you look just fine on your horse and I know you care about your horse tremendously! And I think the "go slow" thing is totally sensible in a lot of cases - I mean, I know you've got more metal in your pelvis than bone and that you're riding against medical advice, which I actually much admire you for and think is wonderful, that you don't let fate rob you of your passion if you can help it, and are just sensible about it!
> 
> Anyone I missed: :wave:


That was very nice of you Sue. To be honest....at first when I read it, I did take a bit of offense cause I worked hard to earn what i had, and just b/c it's slow, doesn't mean it's easy to get your horse to do that. But...then I quickly got over it cause there are a lot of QH people who get their horses at an unnaturally slow speed and such a low headset. My mare that I competed with really didn't like to go super slow, nor did she like a low headset. I didn't fight her on it, so we generally placed 2nd in pleasure. It was equitation (now called horsmanship) that we did well in. She was also a super great western riding horse. She could do flying lead changes like it was nothing. 

I was going to give a little quirk about some of us are gifted enough to ride both. :wink: As I also rode hunt seat. i bought a 17hh TB off my instructor. She wanted me to do PONY club, and I think I would have done well....but unfortunately I allowed a boy :evil: to capture my attention, then off to college I went....and then I had my accident.

As far as riding slow.....I LOVE it, as all we mostly did around the block (4 miles) was walk this Sunday morning, but it was so quiet and tranquil, i was in heaven. The trails my neighbors and friends have been taking me on are only fit to be walked. Very rugged terrain. No pics, cause I am holding on during those times! LOL when I am working, the slow leisurely walk Jay gives me is theraputic after a long hard day with 10 yo. 

If people don't like that I go slow...that is their problem. I have to consider my replacement....how many can a body take???? I waited 20 years to get back to riding.....NEVER actually thinking I EVER would, so I want to keep doing what I am doing as long as possible. So, other people can do the 'cowboy' stuff....I stick to my stuff. :wink:

Now...back to reading...I missed a couple days!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hellow all! 

Been pleasantly busy here, but it's so dang hot here right now, to dang hot to do anything but read, so I thought I would catch up! 

MR, I somehow missed WHAT you did to your thumb, but I hope it is better. And YES, good catch, I did change my avatar! :faceshot:

HP, about trailering.....I had been putting shipping boots on Jay. The first pair were from TSC and he ripped them the very first time out. He also kept nicking his hock as he was 'climbing' the walls b/c it was too tight (remember my clausterphobic horse. :icon_rolleyes so I bought $150 pair, which we called his hooker boots, cause they went up to his knees and hocks. Well, he hated them, but I made him wear them anyway.....he wouldn't go in the trailer with them on. Take them off....good to go. so I would put them on after he was in! When I got him off....they were coming off! Ugh. Long story short....I don't wear boots on him anymore. Having him stop on them and hhaving them half on andhalf off are in my opinion more dangerous than nothing. Most of the people I have been riding with do not use them either.

As far as tying....when we had the stockc and only took one horse, I never tied, and she often rode backwards. When we modified the stock for two horses, now a straight load, we still didn't tie.

I do tie now, but I use a piece of baling twine at the top so it could break/cut easily in case of an accidentt. I also use the panic clips.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So Thursday I rode around home. When I came out the dirt road, I heard a car coming down the main road, so I stopped and waited, and gues who it was....L!!! LOL I had to laugh. She had picked up the AMish guy to do farrier work. I thought to myself/and her, see....I do ride by myself! 

when I got home there was a text from her saying she saw me and that they were riding at noon, so come on over. Haha Luckily I didn't have a towing vehicle, so I didn't have to lie. Plus, I won't ride with her....at least not now, and we had already ridden. :wink:

While on that ride, I got a shock of my life!!!!!:eek_color: Not 200 yards in front of us crossed a BEAR!!!! Seeing bear at our camp is nothing new.....here at home....never! I hear of them being in the area, but never had I seen one. Well that day we did! 

Jay just perked his ears up. As we passed the area of scrub he entered, Jay smelled and looked (as my heart pounded), but he kept on walking. :cowboy: What a good boy.

Yes, they are more afraid of us, but.....never in my wildest dreams had I expected to see a bear cross the road!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

My ipad is acting wonky, so I am posting quick shots.

Friday my mom joined me as a chaperone. I decided to scope out a new county park. I have loved the others we had been to, so I wanted to see whatelse this county had.

Well...it was the prettiest yet!! it was an out and back bike/horse trail with some bridle trails in between. Total of about 6-7 miles.

I was a tad apprehensive knowing the main trail was shared with bikes, but Jay has generally done well with them. We didn't see any except on the paved trail, which the bridle trail skirted for a wee bit. The main trail was groomed, while the bridle trails were nice trails that made him think a work a bit.

I was proud of him and I for the fact that we explored it for the first time all alone.  he did a nice job. Lookey looed a bit.....but that is expected.

Saw two deer, two turkey, and a raccoon.

This park sits right on a reservoir, so next time Mom will bring her kayak and paddle as i ride! 

That night they finally got hay baled and I received 100 bales! YEA!!!! I can fit about 30 more in, and then I am stocked full for winter! Smells great!


----------



## NickerMaker71

A picture from our ride Friday.....the groomed trail portion shared with bikes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A portion of the bridle trail.....


----------



## NickerMaker71

The portion of the bridle trail that skirted the bike trail. The paved bike trail is on the otherside of the fence. He wasn't sure what to make of the fence, so I let him sniff and touch with his nose. Then he was fine. I was weary that bikers would come up behind us w/o us knowing and spook him.....the other side was a sheer drop....so I kept looking back, which was nerve racking. Thank goodness this portion did not last long.

Although on our way back through we did see two bikers prior to the fencing, so I stopped and let Jay watch them. They veered away from us, but he stood rock solid. :cowboy:


----------



## Happy Place

NM I think of you every time I pass a horse on the road! It happens often as I am surrounded by dirt roads and horse farms big and small. Your parks look wonderful. There are quite a few like that around here. I can't wait to be able to check them out. 

It's so very hot out. Will be in the upper 80s -90s through the week. This is 4h show week. Those kids will be wiped out. Hoping to get my lesson EARLY on Thursday lol.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Almost Evening Everyone:

Returned from a small camping trip early to beat the heat.
Had a blast as usual. GoPro camera not quite yet. Login issues.
Downloaded an app to work with the camera etc...while at camp.

Remember always safety first. 








Camping Commentary:
All pics are from today, too risky riding deep in the water yesterday.
Cell phone and water do not mix well.
All pics are screenshots from cell phone video.

1st 1/4 mile this morning, just got in the woods.








About 4 miles out, wifey noticed I was taking video of everyone.








Small stream and little waterfall about our half way mark.








Another little waterfall close to the first.








Then we made it to the half way point.
An abandoned quarry in the middle of no where.
Can't let the horses drink here either.
Unknown mineral/toxic water content. :shock:

No roads anywhere near this quarry.
I'm not sure how they moved rock from here.
Better yet in could be so old it has all grown over.

Not sure if from the pic any can tell.
The water is so still it is a perfect reflection of everything around.








Little piece of trail we ride up to the top of this quarry.
I won't get to close to the edges it's over 100' down.








Rough and rocky riding for our 16 miles today, it took 4 hours.
Many trails have been washed out quite a bit due to spring rains.
The river is constantly changing and sometimes our trails just break off and fall in.
Then we have to find a work around.

Friends of ours found bees yesterday, no injury just had to speed it up.
Horse stepping on nest of ground bees makes for a bad day.:gallop:
Good Evening All:
I hope you enjoy my strange riding adventures.
Time for dinner and Growin a little Corn!


----------



## chl1234

NM71, looks like you have a great place to ride. 

Found this snake shed in the woods right next to my horse pen. Brought it in to see if I could identify the type of snake -- best I can tell it is a full grown Sonoran Lyre Snake, though I'm not seeing the patterning on the shed that would be expected; the only other highly probable doesn't live in this area. If I'm right about the type, this is the third variety of snake I've seen here--all non-venomous. Several of my neighbors have reported seeing rattlesnakes around their houses, but so far I have not seen any.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, glad you're getting out and being a little adventurous on your own. Sounds like you had a good time.

*Maryland*, great pics as usual. Such beautiful country. We have a trail here that has those ground bees. I really don't like them!:icon_frown:

Well, here is my new ride. Haven't picked a name and really haven't even figured out a gender yet. This one is a go getter, but a pretty little thing soooo…..







I only test drove two. The first one I wasn't even interested in but I think the salesman just wanted to go have fun. So we took out a 2008 rubicon with a 4" lift. Fun, but a lousy ride. We climbed mountains and did a little rock climbing. That's ok, but will only be about 10% of my time with it. It also needs to be my daily driver, so I wanted a nice smooth ride. 

On to the 2015 that I had seen sitting out front for the past several weeks. Everyday I'd drive by on my way to work and see it. It was waiting for me. Felt comfortable immediately and the financing all fell into place, so here we are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: that jeep is very nice looking! Looks like it can handle anything and it is such a pretty blue! :loveshower:

Sometimes, you just know when it is meant to be! It just sat there and waited for your finances to be ready.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CL1234, I am truely sorry, but I just cannot "like" a picture of a snake skin, especially one next to the horse pen :eek_color:

Everytime I see a snake skin I am shaking in my boots for a month afterward. Last one was in my feed room this past spring. Nearly had a heart attack...


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone. I am reading and reading to catch up. American Cancer Society Relay for Life happened here this weekend. Busy getting ready and at the event. Very beautiful, moving and fun. 
This picture is hubby and I walking the Survivor Lap


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Sunday Evening.
I haven't posted in quite awhile; was busy riding (yahoo), and then this last week our team was doing last minute preparations for our Relay for Life team involvement.
I think I've read far back enough that I am caught up - I won't even try to comment on everyone's posts. ALL the pictures are just wonderful, I really enjoy every single one.

PHANTOM HORSE 13 - GO SULTAN AND YOU, #120 ALL THE WAY !!! I'll be checking their FB page daily hoping for updates and pics of you.

BLUE - Love your new "BLUE" jeep - it really is good looking.

NICKERMAKER 71 - a bear? Oh my gosh, and Jay was perfect!

ANITAANNE - hay, what a great feeling huh? And I loved that Chivas picked his own stall. We do that with our horses too. Everyone, picked their own stalls originally, now new comers have to pick from what's open 

SUEC - does your property reach the coast line? Awhile back you posted some beautiful coastal shots; is that on your property? How many acres do you own?

ELLEN - did you get the go-ahead to ride Peaches? I sure hope so, please share pics if you can.

I am just loving my new guy Seven. He and I are getting along so well. I recently got a new bareback pad so have been trying to alternate riding one day with the saddle, one day with the pad. Interesting observation, approaching and going through trail obstacles he is much quieter and waits for my direction much better from the bareback pad. hmmmmm

Totally non-horse question....to you green thumb gardeners out there. I have several variety of succulent (hen and chicks) and they are all putting up these great long stalks, some with flowers on the end. Are they making seeds? Am I supposed to snip these stalks off? Any tips?

I've missed chatting with everyone, good to be back.
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Blue

Hi *Topper*! I don't have a green thumb. In fact, the opposite, but nice to have you back. Very nice picture of you and hubby. Glad you are checking out your bareback pad. I got one too, but find it a bit of a challenge with my mare. She's not so well behaved and really doesn't like riding in a confined area so I'm looking forward to getting her out on a trail to try this pad. We'll see.


----------



## SueC

*Spring In The Air At Red Moon Sanctuary*

When a high pressure system moves into the Great Australian Bight after a front brings our winter rain, hail and high winds, we get clear still sunny days and cold nights. These sunshiny days are wonderful for outdoors work and horse riding.

And then there's the washing! This is the second day of sunny weather after the last front. Yesterday, we spent our Sunday afternoon doing the Porongurup walk track with a neighbour: A two-hour ridge walk across the back of our most ancient and eroded mountain range in South-Western Australia, with wonderful views of the surrounding countryside. Jan had got her washing on the line before the walk - and I did my laundry this morning.

I peg out the washing on the undercover line between the carport posts, and also on the espalier wires in the orchard! This gives me instant immersion in the natural world as well. The tagasaste hedges around our house and orchard are white with a sea of jasmine-scented flowers and buzzing with our bees. Many small birds are nesting in these hedges, and in the other shrubs and bushes we have planted in the garden and the paddock shelter belts. I've spotted Silvereyes, New Holland Honeyeaters, Golden Whistlers, Red-Breasted Robins, Fairy Wrens, and other little birds busily feeding on nectar and/or insects in the hedge. The bees are also on the menu, but their populations are healthy and we don't mind sharing with the wildlife.

It's wonderful to be surrounded by a myriad of bird calls when hanging out the washing. Ravens cawed from a distance this morning, our Magpie family warbled, and Kookaburras broke out in their riotous rolling laughter until the dog was howling along with their enthusiastic chorus!

Since we have much water in the landscape, frog calls are also peaking. I can hear at least three different species as I am typing next to the open window. They too can feel the approaching spring. This morning I saw that the Acacia salignas we have planted in our driveway are just about to burst out in their little yellow pom-pom flowers. Last year, at the peak of spring, they looked like this, as seen from our bedroom:










Romeo and the donkeys are also visible in this photo. We're looking forward to another lovely spring!


----------



## Ibriding

*NM & Maryland* Yay for Sunday rides. It looks like both of you have beautiful trails to explore. How fun. We have some groomed trails nearby that are shared with hikers and mountain bikers. We've only seen a couple but my mare has done well so far. 

*Blue* I love the new Jeep! I'm guessing that will be my next vehicle since we now live in the mountains. My poor Jetta doesn't like the mountain service roads. lol

*Topper* Hello. I'm so glad you and your dh were walking the survivor lap. We just had our Relay last weekend. I was diagnosed almost 4 years ago and I find the survivor lap almost too emotional but I'm so glad I'm here to walk it. I hope you make many, many more laps!

Hubby and I decided to be brave and ride bigger trails today. It wasn't too far away but the last 6 miles was gravel and had some steep switchbacks. It was worth it though. The trailhead is set up for packing in on horseback. The first couple miles were pretty steep downhill and very rocky. Definitely the most difficult trail I've been on. Hubby's mare, Sunshine, decided she didn't like walking in the deep trail groove and tried to walk on the hillside. They almost went down and scared me to death! Both were fine so we kept going. The trail finally leveled out some and was nicer ground without all the rocks.

We only went out for a few hours and then doubled-back to come home. The main loop was 27 miles so we didn't have much of a choice! We didn't see any big wildlife but I did find some king bolete mushrooms! We had to squeeze them into the emergency bag. Next time I'll make sure to have something to carry stuff in!

My bed is calling my name. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

IB, wow, what great scenery! You live in a beautiful part of the U.S. I love riding through evergreens. They are beautiful and smell great! 

MR, sounds like a great trip! Beautiufl photos. One of the very first times I rode with T and M a mere 10 or so years ago....there was a group of us riding. About 5 of us crossed this one section on the trail and we all stopped for someone...then the shouting began. One horse was standing over a bees ground nest! the five of us woke them up!:eek_color: The horse was stung a few times, but no one was hurt. The others had to find a different route around.

Ladies, loving the new cars.:loveshower:

Between here and some others at home, we are now looking at the new Jeep Cherokees. Now DH has decided that maybe we should keep my car for him and I get an SUV since I haul so much sh*t in my car.. I am up for that!  So I've been slowly browsing.....I love the Honda Pilot, and it drove (several months ago) really nicely, but the price is out of the question....we shall see. New car are $$$$$

Topper glad you are back and great picture!! Congrats on the walk. Yep a BEAR! Still can't beleive it!! 

Roaddy, hoping everything is working out for you!

PH, good luck! :wink: Have fun! :runninghorse2:

Have a good day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

NickerMaker71 said:


> That was very nice of you Sue. To be honest....at first when I read it, I did take a bit of offense cause I worked hard to earn what i had, and just b/c it's slow, doesn't mean it's easy to get your horse to do that. But...then I quickly got over it cause there are a lot of QH people who get their horses at an unnaturally slow speed and such a low headset. My mare that I competed with really didn't like to go super slow, nor did she like a low headset. I didn't fight her on it, so we generally placed 2nd in pleasure. It was equitation (now called horsmanship) that we did well in. She was also a super great western riding horse. She could do flying lead changes like it was nothing.
> 
> I was going to give a little quirk about some of us are gifted enough to ride both. :wink: As I also rode hunt seat. i bought a 17hh TB off my instructor. She wanted me to do PONY club, and I think I would have done well....but unfortunately I allowed a boy :evil: to capture my attention, then off to college I went....and then I had my accident.
> 
> As far as riding slow.....I LOVE it, as all we mostly did around the block (4 miles) was walk this Sunday morning, but it was so quiet and tranquil, i was in heaven. The trails my neighbors and friends have been taking me on are only fit to be walked. Very rugged terrain. No pics, cause I am holding on during those times! LOL when I am working, the slow leisurely walk Jay gives me is theraputic after a long hard day with 10 yo.
> 
> If people don't like that I go slow...that is their problem. I have to consider my replacement....how many can a body take???? I waited 20 years to get back to riding.....NEVER actually thinking I EVER would, so I want to keep doing what I am doing as long as possible. So, other people can do the 'cowboy' stuff....I stick to my stuff. :wink:
> 
> Now...back to reading...I missed a couple days!


I want to add to this if I may....as I was just talking to a coworker/my former Math teacher about riding and how long I've been riding etc.....

As our conversation went along, I was telling her I know I give the impression to people (here and in real life) that I can't ride. I want to set the record straight....I *know* I can ride, I've been riding since I was a wee one. I am not sounding cocky, but confident. I may lack confidence in manay things, but I am confident in the fact that I can ride. It is the one thing growing up that I knew I was good at, and as she said....rightly so since I was practically born on a horse. 

Thing is.....I also know that I can 'break' and that is where my 'fear' or trepidation comes in. Knowing and understanding horses I am also *very* aware of the consequences that possibly can come with being around them. So I am 'careful'.

I am sure this isn't needed here, but I needed to put it out there to make myself feel better....I CAN ride, and I was taught by the best....my little shetland. :wink: I bought her with my own $$$$ at the age of 5. (I was riding prior to that tho....) Although out of the horse loop for several years, and maybe not being familiar with the new jargon of NH or whatever.....those formative years from ages 0-23 is when I was immersed into horses. They were my life. I cannot discredit those years, ya know? THis summer has taught me....the more I meet people, the more I read, the more I expereience.....the more I know, _it's IN there!_:cowboy:

I hope I make sense.....but I get tired of people (at least feeling as if) thinking I am inferior just b/c I put my fears/trepidation on my sleeve. I have always been one who says, OK, put me on a horse, I'll ride it. Now...being in my mid-life, I have restrained that notion a bit. I do think it stems from witnessing my instructor getting so hurt, prior to that I didn't think much of it. :wink:

So there it is....not very elequent, but something I felt like I had to say....mostly for myself.....I CAN ride! And I thank my parents and sister and my little pony too for introducing these wonderful creatures into my life. :gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Many photos have been lost....we are going to dig through some more this weekend, but here is the earliest I can find at the moment.

Age 3 (me not the horse) LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Short on time, but wanted to stop in and share a few photos from the weekend.

Mom's wedding went off great and we all got to enjoy family as family should. No drama at all. It was great!!


Talk later when I can.









































View attachment 673985


View attachment 673993


View attachment 674001


View attachment 674009


View attachment 674017


----------



## Roadyy

Are the last 5 pics not showing for anyone else?


----------



## Roadyy

See if these do better


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: What a lovely wedding! Nice and simple and no drama!! That's the best kind The new Mrs. & Mr. look so happy, amy that happiness and love last forever. 

Your new granddaughter is so precious! Makes my heart melt. Amber is looking so grown up lately, such a pretty young lady.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Topper*: you and your DH are a lovely couple too! The survior walk brings tears to my eyes, so wonderful to have you here!! :loveshower::loveshower:

*Ibriding*: Ditto on being able to walk with the survivors!! So happy to have you here!! :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am off to make a quick trip down the the County Courthouse this morning...someone can't find the titles to their vehicles, darnit. I wonder how much replacement titles cost... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Just stopping in with some sad news. We lost my mum very suddenly and totally unexpectedly in the early hours of Sunday morning. We aren't sure exactly what happened, she suddenly had trouble breathing, then had a fit and stopped breathing. Dad did CPR and called the ambulance. But she died shortly after in hospital. Have been trying to help organise the funeral etc...but it has to go to the coroner and an autopsy has to be done...so no idea on what it will be. Just struggling to understand it all and feeling very shell shocked ...


----------



## Roadyy

Vicki my prayers are with you and your family in the time of loss and confusion. May God fill you with peace as you go through this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> I hope I make sense.....but I get tired of people (at least feeling as if) thinking I am inferior just b/c I put my fears/trepidation on my sleeve. I have always been one who says, OK, put me on a horse, I'll ride it. Now...being in my mid-life, I have restrained that notion a bit. I do think it stems from witnessing my instructor getting so hurt, prior to that I didn't think much of it. :wink:
> 
> So there it is....not very elequent, but something I felt like I had to say....mostly for myself.....I CAN ride! And I thank my parents and sister and my little pony too for introducing these wonderful creatures into my life. :gallop:


Nicker, once again you so perfectly state exactly what I have been feeling for the last few years. 

I never noticed it before, probably cause I was actively competing in my early forties, but now...yes. I feel folks looking at me like I don't have a clue, and I feel like I am being judged and found wanting. 

It is an odd feeling, and maybe just part of getting older. 

As I youngster, I listened avidly to everything the old-timers would tell me, soaked up their knowledge like a sponge. I felt honored that they shared so much time and horse sense with me. 

Now, I get folks telling me how to deal with my own horses, like I have no idea what to do. 

I was like you, I'd hop on anything, anytime. Rode a 6 yr old TB stallion off the track on a 6 mile ride through the woods and over a few jumps by myself. Had never even seen the horse before that day. I did have to get off and walk the last mile, cause as we were getting closer to the barn (and the mares) he started getting a little unruly. 

Started three horses on my own, one to drive also. Mostly did a lot of retraining bad horses cause I could get them cheap. 

Yet I get treated like a not-too-bright old lady.

I remember at one clinic the instructor acting like I was an idiot the first day, said I rode like we were drunk. Actually, my horse was confused with all the walking this guy wanted us to do. We were used to working hard while riding and I think my poor Baby was wondering when we were going to get started. 

The second day, Baby was having no part of this walking around garbage after being stalled up for two days. I went to lunge him and was told I wasn't allowed to lunge my horse!! I told the lady, well either I lunge him or he needs to be riden hard and long before the lesson. 

She thought she was so good, offered to ride him for me. I let her cause I knew what kind of mood Baby was in. He didn't settle after 45 minutes, and i let her go ahead and ride him in the lesson. After the clinician & her couldn't settle him down during the lesson, and Babby even struck out at him, then my horse was a dangerous beast and too much for me to handle. 

Idiots. 

Venting over, gotta get to the title office this am.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker* and *Anita*, I agree with both of you. That's one of the reasons I avoid others. I get annoyed with the way some people treat their horses and it ruins my day to see it, then I don't like the way they look at me because I ride with a red ribbon in Lacey's tail. OMG! She's a kicker! Yes, if you're up her butt she'll kick at your horse, so back off. I just find it easier to tie the ribbon than to explain trail etiquette. And easier still to just not be around groups.

*Vicki*, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy but to happen so suddenly I'm sure it's left you spinning. My thoughts are with you in your time of sadness.

*Roadyy*, congrats to your family! For everything! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## tjtalon

VickyRose, so very sorry for your sudden & shocking loss. Condolences to you & your family.

Nicker, I for one have always seen you in these pages as a life-long horsewoman that now has the courage to ride with hip replacement. And I know I can go directly to you with a question that I may be too newbie-shy to post & you will answer in a way I can understand, both w/riding & horse behavior. I've read every step of your training Jay & have learned A LOT, just by your example (things I may never have a chance to "try out", but they're in my head anyway). These thoughts on your post don't apply, really, to your irritation at people who treat you like you "can't ride", but I for one never had any doubt.

If it wasn't for you & some others here, I would've/might've given up on my bucket-list horse involvement. "Can't ride" my a**.

Anyway, that's my 2cents worth...

Beautiful wedding pictures Rick! I'm with whoever just said it's impossible to reply to everything, but have read all.

Later, then. No horse-related news here, but...it'll come.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose, oh my dear, so sorry to hear of your mother's sudden passing. My deepest sympathy for you and your entire family. :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am back already!! Went to the insurance office first to get insurance situated on Stu. The agent told me about an office the county opened for licenses, said check there first, so I did. The building is just over a mile from my house, was able to do the paperwork there!! Yippee!! Saved me a *20 mile drive* to the county courthouse. 

Just ONE mile away! So thrilled!

Cleaned out all the camping stuff out of the van yesterday afternoon, except for the refrigerator and a/c unit. Don't know where to put it all! 

Felt sad pulling all the stuff out. I did enjoy camping in it, and it is going to be a big pain in the rear to camp out of the truck. I hope we still do some camping, but just not sure about that. 

However, it's still mine until it sells, so who knows...


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, good job!


----------



## Twalker

VickiRose - So sorry for your loss. What a shock this must be for the family.


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know it is hard because I have just been there this summer. I hope that you take care of yourself and stay close to your loved ones during this hard time.


----------



## chl1234

VickiRose, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## corgi

Vicki, so so sorry about the loss of your mother. Several of us on here have lost a parent and we know the emotions you are going through. We are here for you. Makd sure you take care of yourself during this time. It is easy to forget to do that.


----------



## Happy Place

Vicki what a shock. I am so sorry. Be good to yourself and spend time with the family. May God bring you peace.

NM- I so know what you mean. I have lots of knowledge and experience but my time out of the saddle has made me timid and I think people see that as inexperience. I'll just mind my own and keep :cowboy:

Roadyy- You mom and her new DH look so happy and like they just belong together! Glad you got some fun family time in. It is priceless.

It's 94 degrees right now. I managed to clean the chicken coop and go buy more feed, now I feel done LOL. Lazy lazy. I need to hop on the ATV and collect my trash cans from the road. Our deer flies have gotten out of hand and I feel attacked as I drive through the wetlands to get to our road. YUK

Tomorrow I am going out to the 4H fair. My coach will be there with some kids and well, I've never seen a 4H fair before! Should be entertaining. I can't wait to talk with coach about training and boarding fees. Her lesson fees are very low so hoping she will follow suit with board and training. I would dearly love to get Nike there so I can spend some quality time before it gets dark and cold. I'm saving my pennies so I get get the vet and farrier stuff done if and when the time comes!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Hp, glad you survived your riding lesson like jello. Hope the job you are in is satisfactory for you and gives you plenty of opportunities to grow and touch lives.
I hope you can get Buster in check before he does hurt you or someone else.

Ladona, so glad to read ya'll figured out how to take care of Bella's hind feet. I know you have been stressing over that.

Dawn, I hope the trip out west is going well and that you made it safe and sound. Very sorry DH couldn't go along as the issue at work. Hopefully you still have plenty of support and a good crew to help you along. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics from the ride. Praying for a safe completion to the competition.

MR, hope your camping went well and the gopro worked out. Just read the camping commentary and see the GoPro wows are still ailing.

Blue, congrats on the new ride. Sounds like you and AA will be riding in style for the next couple of years. Good looking Jeep. Did I mention my favorite color is blue?

AA, that Cowboy Day looked like it as a lot of fun to attend. Glad ya'll had fun and enjoyment. Buy a slide in camper for the truck and all will be good again. 

MN17, great experience on seeing a Bear and a bronc on the same ride. Glad neither stopped to bother you from the paws or the car.

Topper, great photo of you two in the survivor lap. Glad you are here.

IB, great pics of good looking trail. Nice find on the mushrooms.


----------



## Ibriding

*VickiRose* I have no word but know You and your family are in. My thoughts. I f*cking hate cancer!


----------



## Celeste

I took a short video of the baby bird last night. He kept destroying all my plants, so now he has his own plant. This video is the bird and my DS. 

The biologist I talked to said that he is a European Starling. I'm thinking more along the lines of appaloosa.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste

European Starling or Appaloosa, it seems like a happy critter. DS seems to have your caring heart. With your healing heart and DS to help you, I know the bird will be fine. 

Hope you are doing well. Thanks for the vid. Enjoyed. 

God bless and keep you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste: baby birdie is so cute! DS is handsome too! 

Thanks for sharing, so nice to see him (?) progress well

Never seen an appaloosa starling before, but I know next to nothing about birds. :wink:

It was a balmy 97 degrees at 2pm today, and the heavens opened up at 4pm so I decided to take a little nap. 

Every time I am outside for more than 5 minutes I look like I just showered fully clothed. My hair drips onto my shoulders, seriously HOT.


----------



## SueC

*Ibriding*: Nice boletes! Yum! ...see, but you are doing a training programme, and so you'll be nice and prepared come Tour de Pink! If you have a little spare fat left at the time of the ride, it will be an advantage - an extra fuel source, over and above the stored glycogen, and whatever you can have sitting comfortably in your gut. (Carbohydrate loading was quite fashionable prior to endurance cycling events in the 1980s and people used to eat plates of spaghetti. :rofl - Love your horse avatar!

*Anita*: Chill! It's only a snake, and not even a venomous one! ;-) Not going to harm people or horses. Would it help you to think of them as legless lizards? Taxonomically that's incorrect, of course, but anatomically it's pretty close.  You can reduce ophidiophobia by controlled exposure. Why not meet some friendly pythons at your local reptile park? They are quite chunky and drape nicely around your neck. Just peel them off if they try to drape around more than once! One of the houseshares I was in when travelling, one of our housemates had a diamond python and we all took turns carrying it around. That was a lot of fun, actually. It was used to hanging off people and seemed to enjoy the experience! - The idiots vent you did later: Quite! :evil: I think's it's almost become a cultural thing, people are so used to trying to nitpick performances - I think the whole competitive dancing/cooking/etc shows which vote one person/team out every show have something to do with that mindset. Difference is that the critics in your case sound even less able to actually judge soundly!

*MR*: Ta! And nice photos as usual!  Loved the helmet photo. Worth entering in the HF photo contest I think, as a creative alternative to primped ponies.

*Blue*: Nice blue! (Had to say that! ;-)) Talk to your ISP about the problem, is my best guess. You should be able to see all the photos anyone posts. The problem is definitely at your end of the IT.

*Eole*: So your husband presumably deals with just Rafale. It seems to me you are working at least two horses - Buttercup and Alize. How do you have enough hours in your day to do it?

*Topper*: The coast and mountain shots are all from the famous scenic walks we have around the South Coast. They are mostly National Parks. We have about 150acres 20km inland from the coast. More than 4/5ths of it is Australian remnant vegetation which we are stewarding as a nature reserve. The tracks in it are nice for rides between half and hour and an hour. Any more than that and I have to leave the property. - Re your bareback pad observations: In line with mine. I connect better with my horse riding bareback (and I don't have a pad, so I wash my pants a lot). I think quite a few people do. Better communication, and the rider is usually more focused.

*Phantom*: Endurance riders are easy to mistake for terrorists at airports. Those hackamores! "And if you don't take me to Cuba, I'll put this on your face!" :rofl: Quite a scary prospect for someone who doesn't know about horses...

*NM71*: Super cute toddler/pony shot!  Awwww... got any more?

*Roadyy*: Cuteness overload there with your "bear and baby" shots! Was your mum widowed, or just the first marriage didn't work out?

*Vicki*: I'm so sorry. :-( What a shock! :shock: Gosh, she'd only just started treatment, hadn't she? I can't even imagine how you're feeling right now. :hug:

*Celeste*: How are you travelling yourself? :hug: Thanks for the birdie update.

*Ellen*: :wave: :hug:

*To the nurses/medicos here*: How commonly are mucolytics used in the treatment of blocked-up respiratory infections where you are? In veterinary medicine, antibiotics aren't used without mucolytics - they go hand in hand. Also in my treatment when I had recurring respiratory infections as a pre-schooler in Europe. But in Australia, it seems noone who doesn't already know about mucolytics (which are a pharmacy medicine, no prescription needed) seems to be using them, and I've met GPs who don't even know what they are... and many people instead get pseudoephidrine from the pharmacy to dry up mucus, which is about the worst things you can do when you have a sinus or respiratory issue...

*Everyone I've not got to*: :wave: Have a brilliant day!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sorry for your loss VR.


----------



## ellen hays

SueC said:


> *Ellen*: :wave: :hug:
> 
> !


Hey Sue God bless! :wave::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I want to add to this if I may....as I was just talking to a coworker/my former Math teacher about riding and how long I've been riding etc.....
> 
> As our conversation went along, I was telling her I know I give the impression to people (here and in real life) that I can't ride. I want to set the record straight....I *know* I can ride, I've been riding since I was a wee one. I am not sounding cocky, but confident. I may lack confidence in manay things, but I am confident in the fact that I can ride. It is the one thing growing up that I knew I was good at, and as she said....rightly so since I was practically born on a horse.
> 
> Thing is.....I also know that I can 'break' and that is where my 'fear' or trepidation comes in. Knowing and understanding horses I am also *very* aware of the consequences that possibly can come with being around them. So I am 'careful'.
> 
> I am sure this isn't needed here, but I needed to put it out there to make myself feel better....I CAN ride, and I was taught by the best....my little shetland. :wink: I bought her with my own $$$$ at the age of 5. (I was riding prior to that tho....) Although out of the horse loop for several years, and maybe not being familiar with the new jargon of NH or whatever.....those formative years from ages 0-23 is when I was immersed into horses. They were my life. I cannot discredit those years, ya know? THis summer has taught me....the more I meet people, the more I read, the more I expereience.....the more I know, _it's IN there!_:cowboy:
> 
> I hope I make sense.....but I get tired of people (at least feeling as if) thinking I am inferior just b/c I put my fears/trepidation on my sleeve. I have always been one who says, OK, put me on a horse, I'll ride it. Now...being in my mid-life, I have restrained that notion a bit. I do think it stems from witnessing my instructor getting so hurt, prior to that I didn't think much of it. :wink:
> 
> So there it is....not very elequent, but something I felt like I had to say....mostly for myself.....I CAN ride! And I thank my parents and sister and my little pony too for introducing these wonderful creatures into my life. :gallop:


I must have missed something here.
Who said you can't ride?
I didn't realize you were doubted by some. ???

You seem to have it quite together with all the solo riding you do.
Even in the cold which I do not, I am near the Dragon during those months.
You provide us with wonderful pics and stories of your rides.
I am just a bit puzzled of your need to vent to us all.

Sorry if I have spoken out of line, but this just got me thinkin.


----------



## chl1234

Three semi-clean horses. Not bad for the second time (except when little bay flipped over and did some sort of neurological damage...when I was on crutches) I worked with any of then since injury.


----------



## Eole

VickiRose, so sorry for your loss. I wish I had the words to ease your pain. Take care of yourself, thinking of you and your loved ones. :hug:


----------



## Eole

*chl1234*, those are pretty shiny horses. And the boots you posted pages ago seemed really fancy for riding! 

*Blue*: great looking jeep, I love the color!
*MR*, glad you're having some ride time.
*NM*, you are a good horsewoman, no need to ever doubt yourself or even care about anyone's opinion. Being careful and choosing the risks we take has nothing to do with skills or experience.

*Roadyy*, congratulations to your mom, wishing her years of happiness and love. Pics with the baby: priceless. Your DD is really growing into a lovely young woman.

*Celeste*: it does look like a starling. That is one special birdie.
*Ibriding*: beautiful trails! Good of you to do the Tour de Pink, what a great idea. Did you eat the boletes yet?

*Topper*, very nice picture of you and hubby on the survivor lap, that must be an emotional thing to do.

*AA*: you'll have fun with Stu. Shall we hope you get a good snow storm anytime soon? :dance-smiley05:

*Sue*:


> So your husband presumably deals with just Rafale. It seems to me you are working at least two horses - Buttercup and Alize. How do you have enough hours in your day to do it?


 I don't! Didn't you say you needed more hours in your days? Same here. If reincarnation exists, then I'm trying to NOT be perfect so I came come back many more lives, as one certainly isn't enough. I still maintain flower beds, but gave up the veggie garden past three years. I miss it, but can't see how to do it all.

Actually DH trains the boys, Rafale and Eole. I was the only one riding Eole until I got the second mare, then DH took over. I never clicked with Eole, so it is a relief, as I didn't want to neglect him. Eole needs to work to stay sane and happy.
No riding: work and basic survival (meals and horse management) are taking all my energy. 4 days done, 3 to go. Day off Friday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue:* No reptiles, thank you very much! Absolutely *not* putting one around my neck unless it is very dead. 

Frogs I like. Turtles I like. Gecko are cool and serve a useful purpose. 

*Roadyy*: Truck is not strong enough for truck camper, but very good idea. I might put on a cap if i can find one cheap enough. New ones are about 2K which is crazy!


----------



## chl1234

Eole said:


> *chl1234*, those are pretty shiny horses. And the boots you posted pages ago seemed really fancy for riding!


Thank you! 

As for the boots, they wouldn't have been my first choice (or even second) except for the fact that they were the only pair I could find that I could get on, didn't put too much pressure on the bad ankle, and would be safe for riding.


----------



## Roadyy

SueC, my father passed away June '02. 

Celeste, cute bird and looks domesticated. 

AA, I thought about a camper shell,too, but figured you might find a light weight slide in with bare essentials the truck could haul with the trailer.

Took the wife and daughter to the gym for a workout last evening and we are really enjoying that time together. I'm starting to feel the muscle tighten more, but still doing more reps than weight to burn the fat before starting the muscle building heavy weights. I want to get about 15 lbs off before going after the heavier weights.

We changed our hours at work from 6:30am - 4pm to 6 am - 3:30 pm. I am happy as it gives me more time in the evenings. I only have *going to work in the mornings* to do so earlier doesn't bother me.


----------



## Roadyy

Just going to leave this here to compare heat, heat index and humidity with yours for today. 

View attachment 674513


----------



## ASLacey

I did it!

I now own a horse ... Sunny is mine. I have never been happier 

It is killing me to be at work today, I just want to be at the barn ... I have all next week off, and I cannot wait!

Thanks for all for being a big part of the decision making process ... I love reading each and every one of your posts!

Lacey & Sunny


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations Lacey!!!!! You have now joined the forever drug free zone because you will never have enough money to afford any while owning a horse. hahaha


----------



## chl1234

That's great Lacey! Happy for you!



Roadyy said:


> Congratulations Lacey!!!!! You have now joined the forever drug free zone because you will never have enough money to afford any while owning a horse. hahaha


But Roadyy...though we hope it doesn't happen, she could still get DRUG around by the horse...


----------



## Roadyy

chl1234 said:


> That's great Lacey! Happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> But Roadyy...though we hope it doesn't happen, she could still get DRUG around by the horse...




That would be a drag.


----------



## Blue

*Lacey*, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Afternoon all!

Another HOT one! 89* 90*feel like temp 35% humidity, which seems low...it's HOT! But...it is dry and July! 

got up way early and rode. The eveneings are still scorching, so gotta git up if i don't want to melt. By the end, I felt like my skin was on fire from the sun.

MR, I don't think you missed anything....I tend to hold things in and out of nowhere vent.....around home little things and talking to people around home here, and reading information had got me thinking.....and it came to the surface in my mind and I just had to proclaim how I am irrated by people disregarding my horse sense and ability. That is all....being a 'girl' I guess.  The vent was certainly for me, and it did me good! :wink:

AA glad I could be of service with some wording....and HP you gave me the PERFECT word....timid! 

AA and HP I was wondering if b/c people have the means to get all the 'info' now at their fingertips if that makes them an expert. I am still inclinded to listen to the been there done that types of cowboys. The ones who are respectful and not boastful and 'experts'. LOL

I also feel like my 'time off' from horses decreases my credibility, and with the discussion I had with a coworker about learning something young is probably in your body stronger than if you were to learn it when you were 'older'. That also caused me to make my proclamation MR.  It dawned on me.....I CAN ride! :cowboy:

Also, I find that somethings come natrually to me (this occurs in teaching too) and if someone asks WHY I do it, I really don'thave a good answer except that it works for me and I've always done it this way. Then I get a :icon_rolleyes: b/c I don't have backup for my reasons.....hey, maybe this is NATURAL horsemenship for me. :rofl::rofl: I just DO IT!


Vicki, so so sorry about your mother. My heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers.

Roaddy, Your mom has the kindest face ever! I hope she is very happy and I am super glad there wasn't any drama!

Speaking of drama.....my oldest niece is getting married this fall. This weekend is the shower. Well, it seems doesn't it that when an event like this occurs, someone pulls out skeletons.  She just found out that her oldest brother is a 1/2 brother. against all of our wishes my sister and BIL have kept this secret for 35 years. We had to respest that and keep it quiet. Well....someone on the 'other side' leaked it.....she is so upset. She and I had a good talk. Just not something you want coming up at her happy moment.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sue, I do have more photos, thanks for asking! We girls (sisters/nieces) are having a girls wekeend so we are pulling out the old photos the young ones have never seen. I'll post some of those one they are out.

Lacey, congratualtions! How about a picture!!

BLUE, I have been noticing JEEPS everywhere around here! How come I didn't see them until this whole discussion came up??? Weird!

Eole, and TJ - Thanks!:loveshower:

Who brought up mineral salt blocks? I have a salt block, but decided to get the mineral one too.....WOW! BOTH horsies licky-looed that thing like crazy last night!! They must have needed it. Glad i got it with this heat!!

Since it was so hot this morning, Jay was a sweaty mess, so I got out the Insta-Hot bathing system and squirted him off. Wow, now that I have that thing working, I love it. It's not insta-easy to put together......but it's awesome once it's going!!!!

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I also feel like my 'time off' from horses decreases my credibility, and with the discussion I had with a coworker about learning something young is probably in your body stronger than if you were to learn it when you were 'older'. That also caused me to make my proclamation MR.  It dawned on me.....I CAN ride! :cowboy:


I reckon. :think:
I started this 12 years ago and am 53 at present.
I plan on staying with it until I am not physically able.
My "time off" was much greater.
I ride hunt seat too and carry weapon even.
No lesson, no ribbon, just lots of fun.
I feel no need to prove nothing to nobody.

If you are enjoying yourself ignore them all.
Some people are like ticks, get under your skin, don't let them bother you.

I am mouthy today, stayed home from work sinus' torn up this morning.
Checking the web periodically between projects around the house.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> I reckon. :think:
> I started this 12 years ago and am 53 at present.
> I plan on staying with it until I am not physically able.
> My "time off" was much greater.
> I ride hunt seat too and carry weapon even.
> No lesson, no ribbon, just lots of fun.
> I feel no need to prove nothing to nobody.
> 
> If you are enjoying yourself ignore them all.
> Some people are like ticks, get under your skin, don't let them bother you.
> 
> I am mouthy today, stayed home from work sinus' torn up this morning.
> Checking the web periodically between projects around the house.


Yep, for sure...I need to learn to get a thick skin. I have learned that in my job....but I have been doing that for......guess how long???? 

I ask, b/c for the last X amount of years I have been doing the math wrong, and I lost a year somewhere.....I just learned that this will be my.....drumroll please..............

MY 20th year of TEACHING!:loveshower::cheers::winetime::happydance:

I can't believe it! I thought it was my 19th.....:icon_rolleyes:

Anyway, after that long, I'm an old fart and the youngin's don't care what I say...but guess what? I have learned I have nothing to prove to them! LOL

Hey....come to think of it.....I've actually ridden horses longer than I've taught....I guess that means I shouldn't prove myself worthy of horsemanship then either huh?

I think the 20 year mark is significant.........yeah, I'm likin' the sounds of that!!

MR, pour a glass of corn for me tonight! Let's celebrate my 20 years! :cheers::biglaugh:


----------



## corgi

Nicker...Congrats!!! 

I started my 25th year on July 1. It really is hard to believe and there is light at the end of the tunnel. In Virginia, we can get full retirement at 30 years of service. As fast as the last 5 years went..these next 5 are gonna fly by as well. I may retire amd do something different or maybe I will stick it out a few more...regardless, it will be nice to know that I CAN retire of I want to. My friend just retired after 36 years of teaching middle school and now she is RIDING every single day. Yep...I am jealous.
(Of you too with all of your riding time)

Blue...love the jeep! 

Lacey- congrats!

Rick- loved the pictures of your mom's wedding.

So...I stop by the farm after a day of professional development (on Project Based Learning...for the fellow educators) to put sunscreen on Blue's pale face and give some love and treats to both fuzzy faces.
Isabella was standing in her stall with the base of her tail bleeding and scabby and ALL of the hair rubbed off. Ugh.

Now, I know several things can cause that. Needing to be wormed, rain rot, and gunk between a mare's teats.

I thought I would check her teats first. They were not as gunky as they have been in the past. Not much black gunk down there at all but Isabella immediately rolled her eyes back in her head and stretched her neck out and was loving that I was itching down there. And then she did it.....

She took that right rear leg...that leg that she has not raised voluntarily in over 8 months...that leg that causes all the farrier drama...she took that leg and raised it right up in the air in ecstasy.

There was no loss of balance....no panic. This horse was in horsey heaven.

So...yeah.

I guess I know how to get her to lift the foot for a trim.

We don't need bute! We need itchy teats.

Ugh....mares.


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> Nicker...Congrats!!! Thank you!!
> 
> Now, I know several things can cause that. Needing to be wormed, rain rot, and gunk between a mare's teats.
> 
> I thought I would check her teats first. They were not as gunky as they have been in the past. Not much black gunk down there at all but Isabella immediately rolled her eyes back in her head and stretched her neck out and was loving that I was itching down there. And then she did it.....
> 
> She took that right rear leg...that leg that she has not raised voluntarily in over 8 months...that leg that causes all the farrier drama...she took that leg and raised it right up in the air in ecstasy.
> 
> There was no loss of balance....no panic. This horse was in horsey heaven.
> 
> So...yeah.
> 
> I guess I know how to get her to lift the foot for a trim.
> 
> We don't need bute! We need itchy teats.
> 
> Ugh....mares.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's too funny!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> I started this 12 years ago and am 53 at present. I did not realize this! Wow! You know a lot and have put in MANY a mile! :bowwdown:
> 
> I plan on staying with it until I am not physically able.
> My "time off" was much greater.
> I ride hunt seat too and carry weapon even. Really? hunt seat? I am now licensed to carry....my DH wants me to while riding. I was like yeah, I"m going to shoot something while on top of a horse.....:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> No lesson, no ribbon, just lots of fun. That is ALL that matters! :wink:
> I feel no need to prove nothing to nobody.
> 
> If you are enjoying yourself ignore them all. To the fullest!!:racing:
> Some people are like ticks, get under your skin, don't let them bother you.
> 
> I am mouthy today, stayed home from work sinus' torn up this morning.
> Checking the web periodically between projects around the house. Feel better!


I answered you uup above.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Congratulations:

NM: 20 Years!

Corgi: 25 Years!

I will go pour another in you'alls honor.
No real rhyme or reason I'd pour another anyway.

It's not tough skin in my case NM.
I don't care. It is that simple for me.
Wife and daughter would tell you the same.
Ride alone or 80 riders meeting for lunch on the trail.
Travel 3 MPH or cover 8-12 miles in an hour or less.
Ride in the lead or play catch rider in the back.
It just does not matter, what matters to me it is fun.
Sure I have seen others get hurt, I could be hurt.
I've broken some ribs and busted open my skull before.
The ride back to camp that day was not pretty.
Anything is possible and sometimes I ride in very remote areas.
I also have not suffered the hip injury you have either.

My only issue on a ride is I want to know where we are going.
We have so many trail options and so many miles of trails.
If I know the destination I may have insight for the journey.
We have river bank wash outs, trees down, ground bees, etc...
If I lead and stir up bees the rider in position 5 is doomed. :shock:
I may have a work around and options to stay safe shall we say.

Just saw the two cars take out Brad Pitt in Meet Joe Black.
See, accidents happen! Even without bees involved.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Really don't ride hunt seat, just making fun of my signature & weapons.
I would only carry a throw down pistol on the trail anyway.
Don't want Glock to get wet!


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Hello Greentree!! How are you and all the horses doing? I haven't been on the other thread in awhile and have missed hearing about your horses.
> 
> Has the bun come out of the oven yet?
> 
> I will look into the independent grave digger idea, thanks.


Hello!! We are all doing pretty good. DH had his hernia surgery, and is recovering nicely.

Alaska is due on September 3, according to the foal calculator, but I think she only has 3 more weeks. My guess is August 25. What is your pick up date? Want to come around Christmas?? 

I have been having trouble keeping up with these threads....so I kind of skip some stuff, sorry!


----------



## Happy Place

Hot Hot HOT!!! It was 91 for most of the day today. I was at the 4H fair checking things out. Spent the day with my new coach, made some new friends and contacts in the horsey world, including people who camp and trail ride, wooohooo!!! It was fun but I am worn out.

Last night I had heart burn really bad. I couldn't sleep. Wound up sitting in my recliner all night, finally fell asleep around 7, then up at 10 to go to the show. I feel like I may sleep all day tomorrow LOL. no lesson this week. Between 4H fair and the heat, it just won't work. Next week for sure.


----------



## Topper

Vickirose. I am sorry about your Mother. I am having trouble posting from my phone (this may be a duplicate). Prayers and hugs to you


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Hello!! We are all doing pretty good. DH had his hernia surgery, and is recovering nicely.
> 
> Alaska is due on September 3, according to the foal calculator, but I think she only has 3 more weeks. My guess is August 25. What is your pick up date? Want to come around Christmas??
> 
> I have been having trouble keeping up with these threads....so I kind of skip some stuff, sorry!


Good to hear your DH is recovering well! 

Can't wait to see the little one, but no way can I drive up at Christmas, too cold...and the snow...fingers crossed for a spotted colt.


----------



## SueC

*Eole*: Ah! You see, with what I have on my plate with the building, I actually do far less with my horse than I would ideally like to, which is to work at least a solid hour with him five times a week, and preferably three of those sessions a nice trail ride of nearly two hours...and that's how it was when I was agisting him, and also on this farm before we started the house. I'm currently managing 30min to an hour five times a week when I am not actually ill and when it's not bucketing down with rain - and that's an improvement in the twice a week I rode when at the peak of building - was just too zonked. This year so far, our vegetable garden was put on minimum (just pumpkins, potatoes and tomatoes). Personal fitness activities are back up. - Just wondered how you guys did it. That breeding discussion loomed the spectre of having more than one riding horse sometime in the future, and I'm not even making full use of my one... (on the other hand, WWOOFers and guest may like to ride, and I'm considering that aspect).

*Anita*: You'd put a _dead_ snake around your neck??? Now that's truly disgusting... the smell... the ooze... Live snakes, on the other hand, are cute and quite interactive. If you like other reptiles, why this discrimination against the poor legless non-lizard reptile? I think snakes get way too much bad press. They are far less dangerous than hamburgers, or processed food, or driving, or applying nail varnish, or lots of other things people won't hesitate to do! Did you have a bad experience with snakes, or is it just a bit of cultural baggage? I mean, often if our parents react with hysteria to spiders, snakes etc when we are very young, it programmes us to as well, and then we need to de-programme that stuff...

*Phobias*: Anyone here overcome any? For me it was public speaking, overcame it in my 20s. I also have a fear of approaching sharp vertical drops, especially man-made ones, and that I've not been able to fix, although I think that's got considerable survival value to actually have. I mountain climb fine, but I'm not the type to dangle the legs casually off a 100m cliff when having lunch. I even shudder when I see others do that. Although, of course, any of us will happily dangle our legs off a 2m retaining wall, and there's not real reason we should be more likely to fall off the longer drops. I guess it's the consequences of an error that show up big time between the retaining wall and cliff examples...

*Roadyy*: Ah, second romance then!  This was also the story behind a long-term rental I lived in before we built our house. It was a duplexed one bedroom, one bathroom place with a super big kitchen and loads of storage space and a decent lounge room. Had been built for the mother of the landlady when she was widowed, so she could be near family/grandkids. Then 5 years later she fell in love again and married a second time, and the accommodation became vacant. That was a nice story.

*Chi*: Funny, but you wouldn't get away with drug as a verb version of "dragged" in Australia! :rofl: That seems to be an exclusive Americanism. (Do Canadians use it like that, or not? Eole?)

*NM71*: Looking forward to such photos! Always enjoy that sort of historical/nostalgic/cute stuff! 

*Corgi*: :rofl:


----------



## SueC

I'm re-posting some parts of my horse journalling here, to let you guys into the historical context for keeping the French line going by possibly breeding another descendant of the French mare we brought to Australia...


*Moving Mingo to Agistment in Einsbach*

There were quite a few boarding barns in the rural area immediately surrounding Munich. Horse-riding is a popular hobby in Germany. Many barns had full jumping courses and some even had cross-country facilities. Other barns were more laid-back and offered an arena, limited jumping, and good trail access.

We went looking at a few of these places. What we wanted above anything was automatic day turnout and a loose box. There was a piggery near Einsbach that ran a small boarding facility as a sideline. One barn wing had ten large, modern loose boxes, another had six older, smaller loose boxes left over from the draught horse days. All the horses were on thick beds of straw, and there were several large grazing paddocks onto which horses were turned out all day by the barn owner, weather permitting. Also there were fenced earth turnouts near the forest just for running at liberty. A generous riding arena with optional obstacles was available, and trail access was excellent. It was very close to where we lived – only a ten minute car trip. One loose box had just become available.










_Mingo and me on the open fields behind the Einsbach piggery in January 1982. The Autobahn was less than 300m away and we had nightmares about our highly-strung horse getting loose and running onto the barrierless six-lane road. Collisions between loose horses and Autobahn traffic were (and remain) common and horrific. Consequently, when taking a horse for a walk, I always led with the lead rope looped over the nose for extra security.

_
It was sad to have to leave the riding school, but the facilities at Einsbach were far better for our horse, and we moved him promptly that autumn. He transitioned very well to the new place and responded wonderfully to the all-day turnout with other horses. There were a few younger, playful horses and ponies with whom he romped around. Having lots of space to run all day instead of being cooped up in a barn really settled the horse. In good weather, we could now ride him straight from the paddock with no interim measures to let off his abundant energy.

My father and I were alternating riding the horse. Sometimes he would go and ride a trail while I explored the piggery and chatted with other boarders. When the horse returned from the trail, I would hop on and do an arena session. Other times I went on a trail with a group, and we rode in the surrounding fields and forests. Sometimes I did cavaletti and low obstacles with the horse.

My mother ruminated. One day she emerged from her newspaper and said, “There is a French Trotter mare for sale, near Daglfing. Good nature, very experienced horse, 12 years old, reasonable price, good riding home only, foal just weaned. Shall we go look? You could ride together instead of sharing.”

_Looking back three decades later, this, more than anything else, would fundamentally change our lives.
_ 

*Dame du Buisson*

After a long and promising phone conversation, the three of us packed ourselves into a car and drove to the outskirts of Munich. The Lichtingers operated a small trotting stud and racing stable near Daglfing. Trotters were routinely ridden as part of their training, and the Lichtingers had a share in a voluminous indoor arena in their training complex.

Maria Lichtinger was a tiny, sweet woman who loved her horses. She led us to the loose box housing the mare for sale. They had five foals out of this mare and, with the last one just weaned, needed the room. Mrs Lichtinger was tearful. She was so fond of this mare, who was a real sweetheart. If only they had more room. But the mare had had enough foals and needed a riding home now. She needed regular work and adventures.

Mrs Lichtinger opened the loosebox door. A large, leggy chestnut mare turned her head towards us. Kind eyes, narrow blaze down the centre of her face, long ears, big nostrils breathing at us in enquiry. She took a step towards us and sniffed me gently all over. She rubbed her top lip against the back of my hand. Mrs Lichtinger laughed. “This mare adores children. Maybe she thinks of them as foals. Young children can play right around her feet, and she takes care of them. She is always careful not to step on them and she can't get enough of children.” (This was, indeed, dead accurate, not just a romantic sales pitch. The mare had a magnificent disposition and was excellent around people, and extra solicitous and super-affectionate around children.)

The Lichtingers tacked up the mare and led her into the arena. They rode, we rode. The nearly 17hh mare towered over me. Once I was on her back, everything was suddenly ridiculously easy. Walk, working trot, medium trot, extended trot. Her trot was amazing, it was like she was gliding on oiled castors. I'd never experienced anything like that before. Canter on both leads. Halt. Arena figures. The large-framed mare turned through voltes with athleticism and practiced ease. Rein-back, how many steps do you want? It was extraordinary, and so effortless.

I loved our irrepressible, adventurous Mingo, and the challenge of riding this green horse who always felt like a rocket was waiting to go off under him, and we had done well together. I'd had fun, I had been scared out of my wits by that group bolt, I'd had to learn to think on my feet, and we were making good progress. He worked well in the arena, and over cavaletti, and low jumps (I was still learning technique and restricted myself to easy obstacles). You had to be one hundred percent present when riding him, this was not a horse suited to daydreaming!

And now this mare was so totally laid-back and Zen and instantly responsive. It was incredible to be riding so effortlessly the first time you were working with a horse. No riding school horse I'd been on had ever felt like this... they'd had too much to put up with to just glow like that.

In Australia, harness horses usually get a very rough saddle education, if any. In Europe it was completely different. This mare, who started out as a successful harness racing horse in France, had been ridden seriously in the arena for much of her life. Broodmares in stables like the Lichtingers' are exercised during at least the first six months of pregnancy, mostly under saddle. They do basic dressage, cavaletti and a little jumping, and they do trails. Young horse enthusiasts who have progressed at a riding school and are competent to ride independently not infrequently will exercise horses at racing and breeding stables. Because of the general competence of German ex-riding school riders at dressage, the standard of riding is high, and the horses become well educated.

Like this lovely, free-moving chestnut mare who breathed friendly breaths in your hair when you got off her back. I was smitten. My mother and father were smitten. The Lichtingers were smitten. She was only the first horse we has actually gone to look at once my mother championed the idea of getting a second horse. But, she was fabulous...

_And so, Dame du Buisson came into our lives, and her doing so would cause us to shift continents in just another year, and to start a harness stable ourselves, and thirty-odd years later, I would be riding her great-grandson Sunsmart, who inherited her free-striding, oiled-castors trot, and hosting two of her retired grandget who have exactly her chestnut colouring and kind, super-friendly nature.
_









_Dame du Buisson in Einsbach, Germany, January 1982_ 



*Two Horses Become Best Buddies*
Soon afterwards, Dame du Buisson arrived at Einsbach and was placed in a loosebox next to Mingo. She was just separated from her foal and at the tail end of her lactation, and she immediately “adopted” two individuals in her new surroundings: Mingo and myself. Mingo was four, immature, nervous, and badly in need of an experienced equine mentor, and the mare took him right under her wing, sticking close by him out at pasture and showering him with reassurance and affection. This had a calming effect on the young gelding, who himself began to rapidly mature over the next six months.

My father and I alternated the horses, so I would ride Mingo one time, Dame du Buisson the next. However, the mare was so solicitous towards me when riding and showing me such preference on the ground that it was difficult not to begin to prefer working with her, and over time, although each of us still rode both horses, Dame du Buisson became my main steed and Mingo my father's. Another advantage of the French mare was that she was completely unfazed by any kind of traffic or large machinery – she simply never spooked. Everything was regarded with calm and confidence. While this also helped Mingo to desensitise, and of course, he was never going to bolt home if the mare wasn't coming, I was still traumatised from the group bolt with the entire group of riding school horses in the summer just past, and I remember a few instances when I was riding Mingo on a trail and would say to my father, “There's a tractor coming, would you swap horses with me?” On the mare, I felt completely secure under all circumstances.

Both horses were barefoot. Mingo had been in front shoes when we bought him, with hooves left too long between re-shoeing, and already had contracted heels. The ground near Eurastetten and Einsbach was not stony, so Mingo was barefooted and trimmed regularly to help his hooves. My father also bought a rasp and hoof knife to touch up frequently between farrier visits. The hooves were therefore kept short and working naturally, and the contracted heels started to relax again. Dame du Buisson had excellent hooves – rounded shape, large frogs, tough horn. She'd not worn shoes since her racing days and didn't need any on the footing we rode on.

And soon, it began to snow, and the whole countryside was blanketed in white. The photographs from the last instalment showed how snowy Bavaria got in the wintertime. The horses revelled in rolling in and playing with the snow when they were turned out in the daytime, and I have many fond memories of riding in the snow.

Peter Hoeg tells us in _Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow_ that Greenlanders have around two dozen words for snow. Greenland is far north of Europe, but even growing up near the European Alps, children develop a keen appreciation for snow and what it does to the landscape and to people. And so, after the autumn leaves have fallen in a flood of rich colours, and the deciduous trees are bare, and winter makes a wet and slushy start, one day the weather turns cold and the first magical snowflakes drift in the air, watched breathlessly by children who, at that very moment, begin to feel the approaching Christmas in their hearts.

In continental Europe in the early 1980s, Christmas was a season, not a day of materialism and over-eating, and to that season belonged candles, central table wreaths surrounding a pile of nuts and oranges, fir needles burnt carefully in a candle flame to produce an incense like no other, roasted chestnuts sold at street corners, chocolate calendars where you opened a door each day of December, Christmas markets and Lebkuchen, that incomparable soft spicy German gingerbread; and it was the season for building igloos and snowmen in your front yard, and engaging in as many snow activities as possible.

People from temperate countries automatically think snow is cold, but it's like a calm blanket after bone-chilling saturating rain and wind. When the snow falls, people start heading outdoors again in droves. Out of the cellars and storage rooms come sleds, ice-skates, and skis, people rug up in snow-suits and snow-boots. The landscape becomes a sort of fairy-land, covered in snow, and the conifers are festooned with snow, and ice flowers form on window panes. The snow absorbs sounds and entire landscapes go quiet, sometimes peacefully, sometimes eerily.

Riding horses in the snow is also a wonderful experience. Their footfalls are hushed, and when the snow is soft, it makes a comfortable footing. It's only later on, when ice becomes more prevalent, that you have to really watch out so your horse doesn't slip. Horses with shoes on then get special studs to help prevent slipping. Our horses didn't wear shoes and they coped just fine. We rode all through the winter exploring the altered landscape, sometimes just us on our two horses, sometimes in a larger group.

One particularly memorable ride from that winter involved the funniest fall I ever had in my life. We were trail riding with a group of people from the agistment centre. I was on Mingo at the tail end of the group. There was a log across the track and everyone jumped. Mingo, who was actually a good arena jumper, was mystified by this natural obstacle and came to a screeching stop instead of jumping. I laughed and dropped my rein contact, as I was expecting to take another run-up with him. But you can guess what happened next: The horse decided to jump the obstacle kangaroo-style, out of a halt. This took my by surprise and I fell head first into a huge snow heap created at the side of the track by a snow plough. I got stuck in the snow heap with my head and torso, my legs sticking out. As I was digging my way out, a black horse muzzle made its way down enquiringly in the snow heap: My horse wondering where I had gotten to. Now that was hilarious, and I never forgot the image of the black muzzle coming through the white snow I was stuck in. The snow was soft so that was also my most comfortable fall ever. 

Another humorous incident that winter revolved around the continental European tradition of drinking hot tea generously laced with rum and sugar in the wintertime. When you are outdoors, say ice-skating on a frozen lake, or hiking through the snow, or going sledding, you carry it along in a large thermos so that everyone in the family can warm themselves with a hearty mug of this reviving concoction. There's nothing like it in the cold, and even in Australia, we've carried on this tradition. Brett too, with his English background, has adopted this drink, although we both prefer brandy in our tea and substitute it for the rum. It's as much a classic as drinking a cool glass of cider in mid-summer after particularly exhausting outdoors work.

Thermoses of sweet tea with rum appeared as a matter of course in the riders' common room at Einsbach. It was a good thing to have after winter trail rides, when the horses were back in their warm stables munching hay. We noticed that some people appeared to spike their tea rather more generously than what you would for an all-round family drink, and as they progressed through their thermoses, it made them increasingly silly. And one day, we noticed that two young ladies seemed to have had more rum than tea in their mix, and swigged a fair bit of it before going riding.

Britta was probably in her late teens or very early twenties, fair-skinned, flaxen-haired, and diminutive, and she rode a massive grey Irish Hunter called Mac who clearly showed the Irish Draught influence on that breed. She had a young dark-haired friend called Elke, who was around sixteen and riding Britta's other horse, a large bay German Riding Pony, in Class L Dressage and Showjumping. It was these young ladies who headed to the stables in a rather giggly and unsteady manner after considerably reducing the contents of their thermos. It transpired that they were gearing up Mac for a round of jumping practice in the arena. The young ladies had recently constructed a course of very substantial oxers and rail jumps in the riding arena in order to prepare Mac for a Class M competition.

A number of us were intrigued by the unfolding scenario, and we followed the young ladies and Mac down to the arena as spectators. Mac was competing at the highest levels of anyone in the boarding facility, and was a grand jumper. However, with a giggly and unsteady cargo aboard, he lost his rhythm and banged into jump after jump, sending top rails flying. Finally, with a sour expression I remember to this day, he flat refused a jump, while his rider continued, still giggling, in a soaring arc over the top of the obstacle before landing with a flat thud in the muddy snow below it. Her friend Elke was killing herself laughing, and the riderless Mac decided to jump the arena enclosure and gallop back to the stables.

Those were the most memorable events of the winter of 1981/1982, which was my first winter riding trails in Europe, not quite a year after starting out in the intensive arena riding course at Reitschule Eurastetten. The snow began to melt around March, and I didn't know it then, but I would never ride our horses in snow again. By the time the next snows started to fall on Europe, all of us, horses included, would be off to Australia.










_Dame du Buisson and Mingo, Einsbach, April 1982. The snow melted the previous month, the grass is growing (outside the horse turnout!), and the deciduous trees are budding. After all these years, the big chestnut mare still impresses me with how incredibly athletic she was even after spending five out of her past six years in this photo producing foals. As previously discussed, they did exercise their broodmares well where this mare had her foals, but the muscle mass and definition on this mare are so good considering we've been riding her around half a year at this point. This mare really moved under saddle - stepped out in a ground-eating, long-striding, yet relaxed walk, trot or canter, with the tail out behind her like a flag. She could still trot effortlessly when other horses were starting to gallop. If you ride one like that as a child, you can't go back to riding "normal" horses...you'll always be riding movers.
_








_Amazing hindquarter definition in the French Trotter mare. Mingo, 5/8ths racing blood himself, was no slouch, and ran like the wind at a gallop, but the muscle definition in this French Trotter mare and in her descendants I don't often see in other horses who are not actually in intensive fitness training. Click repeatedly on either photo to enlarge (at least two zooms up are possible).

_


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: scratchin' teats, the latest horsey training method...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: truely gut-busting humor!!!

Congratulations on 25 yrs in the teaching profession!! :loveshower:

*Nicker*: Congratulations on 20 yrs teaching!! :loveshower:

*Sue*: the only fear I remember my mom having was of horses! I guess I didn't pick up any phobias from her. 

I don't recall my dad fearing anything or anyone. 

I don't think I have a fear of snakes, or a phobia, I just don't like them, don't want them around me. I used to have lots of cats when I had my little farm, to make the place unfriendly to snakes. 

I like furry, fuzzy critters, not scaley ones!


----------



## Roadyy

I find that I can tote this brown leather thing out to where my horse is and set it on their back then tighten this strap thing under their belly and to the other side of the brown leather thing to help keep it from sliding down the horse's side. Then I put another skinny leather thing over their head that has a metal contraption that fits in their mouth over their tongue if done properly. If everything works out then I can put my feet in these foot holders hanging down from either side of the brown leather thing I put on their back and get them to walk around with me on their back. 

It brings me joy from the moment I consider time for a ride til I fall asleep remembering the ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Corgi, congrats on the 25 years! DH wants me to go at 30 years....if they offer the 30 and out. We shall see. These 20 have flown by so fast it's scary. hitting 20 year mark has made me stop to think about what I will do after....hoping I am still healthy I want to do something fun....would love to do something with horses. Growing RS would be great, but I feel like I need my own barn and horses for that to occur....who knows, a lot can happen in 10 years. :wink:

Here's a cool little happening. My two main pastures have all but dried up, so I am utilizing the big front pasture. (goats don't like it down there). It's very lush grass, so I only want them on it a certain amount of time. I think we are up to 3 hours in the morning, and then DM will go get them. I will send them down for about an hour prior to dinner time at night.

The cool thing is how they are becoming accustomed to our new routine.  DM and I have both noticed that if we start to walk down to the front pasture, the horses immediately come :runninghorse2: up to the barn. I would say we've done this little routine less than a week and already they are getting it.

Horses are truly amazing. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## ASLacey

*Adoubledoseofdee*

Here are a few photos of my Sunshine!

























Lacey & Sunny


----------



## Twalker

ASLacey said:


> Here are a few photos of my Sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 674745
> 
> 
> View attachment 674753
> 
> 
> View attachment 674761
> 
> 
> Lacey & Sunny


 Look at that shine. Just beautiful.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I find that I can tote this brown leather thing out to where my horse is and set it on their back then tighten this strap thing under their belly and to the other side of the brown leather thing to help keep it from sliding down the horse's side. Then I put another skinny leather thing over their head that has a metal contraption that fits in their mouth over their tongue if done properly. If everything works out then I can put my feet in these foot holders hanging down from either side of the brown leather thing I put on their back and get them to walk around with me on their back.
> 
> It brings me joy from the moment I consider time for a ride til I fall asleep remembering the ride.


Ah, yes, now I remember the point of the whole thing This is simplicity itself, Rick, love it!:cowboy:


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- Thanks for the story, it was a lovely thing to read. I haven't ridden in snow is too many years. Hoping to fix that this next winter.

I spoke to my coach about boarding fees. Completely reasonable! They do pasture board for all, bringing them in 2x a day for feed (if needed). Each pasture has fresh water and a round bale at all times. It's a clean and comfy place. The indoor ring is very small, but you can still canter in it, so it's enough to keep you riding if the footing outside is no good. This could happen, you never know .

Last night after I fed, I gave out some treats. Buster waited his turn and was very lovey towards me. I think he needs a firm hand and just doesn't know his manners. I so wish there was a place that I could hose off Nike. He is deep down dirty and no amount of brushing will bring it all out LOL. I bet it would feel good to him on these hot days.


----------



## phantomhorse13

As expected, I need to go back and read a whole bunch of pages to catch up.. but want to update first!

Trip to Cali went wonderfully and Teresa and I went up to see Sultan Sunday afternoon. He looked really good and was contentedly hanging out with his new buddies. He's got some pretty amazing bug bites that turned into big lumps, but none of them should be in places the tack will rub (thank goodness). The whole town of Auburn gets Tevis fever:











Monday, we were up at 4am to get loaded up and on the road. Teresa's sister Linda (who will be crewing for me) was kind enough to lend me her mare Halo for the day. We rode 11 miles from Michigan Bluff through Deadwood to the infamous Swinging Bridge in Deep canyon, then turned around and came back. The climb from Swinging Bridge to Devil's Thumb is the worst one, climbing about 2000 ft in only 2 miles! I am also not fond of heights, so the sheer drop-offs were not my favorite thing.

The entire trail is marked like this at every major intersection, though ride management also adds ribbons and some chalk markings in places:

































































The temperature when we were got back to the trailer was a mere 96F, but 22 miles in that heat was more than enough!


----------



## Happy Place

Good Luck Dawn!!!!

I saw that there will be a link to "where's my rider" on the Tevis site. I'll be keeping an eye on that! Be safe and enjoy your ride!


----------



## Celeste

You are about to go on a 100 mile one day ride, and you just rode 22 miles for kicks and giggles. I am impressed!


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Tuesday, we slept in till 5 as we where we were going to ride wasn't as far of a haul. We again did about 11 miles, from the highway 49 crossing to Lower Quarry to the river crossing to Franciscos and then back. This will be trail that I do entirely in the dark during the ride itself, so was nice to get a preview of it in the daylight! I rode Teresa's gelding Magic.




























It was a toasty 100 when we finished that day, heading for a high of 105. We spent the afternoon in Linda's pool, which was wonderful beyond words!!


Today we were up as 5 again, as even though we planned a short ride, the forecast is for a high of 109 and the temps never fell below 80 overnight. I again rode Magic. We rode the finish to the highway 49 crossing, which includes the infamous "No Hands Bridge" (which started out as a train bridge when the quarry was active and is _150 feet_ over the river!).





























Going out, I was only brave enough to walk.. did I mention I don't like heights?! :eek_color:


But coming back, I got brave enough to trot..










:clap:

It was already 99 when we got back to the trailer. Its currently 107. Gonna hit up the grocery store and get the last minute things I need for the ride. Tonight is a big BBQ at the finish line for all the participants and their crew, so will be fun to see everyone and meet a ton of new people.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> You are about to go on a 100 mile one day ride, and you just rode 22 miles for kicks and giggles. I am impressed!


I have actually ridden about 50 miles over the past 3 days.. kinda nuts but at the same time, so informational!


----------



## Celeste

I can't find a link to "where is my rider". I found you and Sultan. Number 120, right?


----------



## ASLacey

Roadyy said:


> Congratulations Lacey!!!!! You have now joined the forever drug free zone because you will never have enough money to afford any while owning a horse. hahaha


I've seen the quote: Horses - Just as addictive as cocaine and twice as expensive!


----------



## SueC

That quote omits the part that, unlike cocaine, horses virtually guarantee plenty of exercise and fresh air, are often affectionate with their people, and give you a real-world mood boost.  Not to mention the stories written about horses are generally more interesting and inspirational than the ones written about cocaine! ;-)


----------



## SueC

PS: I do suspect that the songs about drugs beat the songs about horses though. What's that quote - the devil has the better music?

Examples of drug songs I mean:

Cocaine - Eric Clapton
The Needle And The Damage Done - Neil Young
Running To Stand Still - U2
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles (if you subscribe to the theory it's really about LSD)
And She Was - Talking Heads
Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd
Street Hassle - Lou Reed
Jeremiah Peabody's Polyunsaturated Quick-Dissolving Fast-Acting Pleasant-Tasting Green And Purple Pills - Ray Stevens

The best "horse" songs I know:

Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones (covered by Kate Bush and also The Sundays)
Wild Horses - Gino Vanelli
Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses - U2
Bring On The Dancing Horses - Echo and the Bunneymen
A Horse With No Name - America

None of those are really about horses though, just used as a metaphor.
I don't know any that are actually about horses, although it seems country&western is the place to look (and explains why I haven't).

Also Patti Smith had an album called "Horses".

Please feel free to add to either list - I'm hard pressed to come up with anything else.


----------



## corgi

Sue- The saddest horse song in the world:

Wildfire by Michael Murphey.


----------



## Blue

Phantom!, so glad you updated us. I've been thinking about you all day. Stay safe and enjoy the ride!


----------



## SueC

*MR*: :wave: How are those sinuses? I feel for you. Had just gotten over a cold that lasted nearly three weeks and meant I couldn't go to work for two (after three years without a sniffle, I was probably overdue for one). Had just had a week of being normal, back in fitness training and riding my horse too, and we did a nice mountain walk on Sunday, when on Tuesday I came down with laryngitis (not had that for 7 years) and another respiratory infection. Grrr. To top it all off, I'm now doing the tax - since I can't do much outdoors...

Have you got any issues with your sinuses tacking up/blocking? Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SueC said:


> *MR*: :wave: How are those sinuses? I feel for you. Had just gotten over a cold that lasted nearly three weeks and meant I couldn't go to work for two (after three years without a sniffle, I was probably overdue for one). Had just had a week of being normal, back in fitness training and riding my horse too, and we did a nice mountain walk on Sunday, when on Tuesday I came down with laryngitis (not had that for 7 years) and another respiratory infection. Grrr. To top it all off, I'm now doing the tax - since I can't do much outdoors...
> 
> Have you got any issues with your sinuses tacking up/blocking? Hope you're better soon.


Mold is my enemy and they claim the mold spore count here is high.
Not really sick just could not stop sneezing the other morning.
Today was somewhat better.

Note: Wild Horses should only be listened to when performed by the Stones.
All other wanna be's are trash.
One of the first albums I even purchased "Sticky Fingers"


----------



## Eole

Congratulation Lacey. Sunny looks good, it's the beginning of your adventure in horse ownership. Welcome to the (worry) club! 

Sue, thanks for sharing this lovely and well written story. Why the move from Germany to Australia? Or is it an not yet written chapter? Are you the only child or are there siblings? (maybe I missed or forgot if you mentioned it)
Drug theme song: 
Cold turkey, Lennon
Horse theme:
Live like horses (Elton John)

PH, I'm so happy you are taking the time to share your adventure at Tevis. Has Sultan been ridden on the trails, especially the last part ridden in the dark? Great pictures. I'll be there in a few years, that's my goal. 
Are you starting in the second pen? (Tevis has a start in two groups of riders) Over 200 riders on the list.

Celeste, I think the link "follow my rider" will appear on the Tevis website when the ride starts. They have volunteers just to take care of communications, web and social medias, in an area where communication is never granted. It is an amazing organization.

We are in a heat spell, hot and humid. We get just a couple days every year, so I can't complain. Though I'm happy to live in the mountains where it is bearable, can't imagine being in a city with this heat. No A/C around here, except in the car. Mares are munching hay in the paddock under a full moon, it's a beautiful world.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*VickiRose*: so very saddened to hear of your loss. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.





Celeste said:


> I can't find a link to "where is my rider". I found you and Sultan. Number 120, right?


Right now, there is a ride countdown in the top left corner of the Tevis page. On ride day, that will be a link to the "where's my rider" live update.




Eole said:


> PH, I'm so happy you are taking the time to share your adventure at Tevis. Has Sultan been ridden on the trails, especially the last part ridden in the dark? Great pictures. I'll be there in a few years, that's my goal. Are you starting in the second pen? (Tevis has a start in two groups of riders) Over 200 riders on the list.


I will get Sultan out tomorrow to ride the last 6ish miles of the trail. We are starting in the second pen, and hope to get out towards the front of that pen as not to get caught in too much traffic during the early singletrack stuff.

206 riders as of right now, but management said it's changing almost hourly!


Not sure that I will be back to update any more until after the ride, as tomorrow I move from Teresa's house to ridecamp and doubt I will have access. I very much appreciate everyone's well wishes!!

:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: Thanks for checking in with us and posting all those wonderful pictures! Beautiful views, oh so beautiful. WOW, just WOW. 

Lots of challenges ahead on the ride for you, no hands bridge, that would be the "no see 'em" bridge for me. Too high up mg:

So exciting, heading off to ridecamp tomorrow!!! :happydance:

The TEVIS is fast aproaching and we will be riding with you! The follow my rider is so cool, so looking forward to checking in with your progress. 

Best of luck to both you and Sultan! :gallop: See you at the finish line!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - Are those Freeform saddles you are riding in on your borrowed steeds? Are they comfortable? Do you like them? They look kind of bulky in the ads, but they look fine in your pictures.

The horses look great btw. Very pretty. 

Is there anyone else in your group we need to be cheering on? Would be great to have you all finish!


----------



## Happy Place

My dog just HAD to go out at 530 so now I am waiting for sun up so I can let my chickens out.ugh

Does anyone ride in Ariat Terrains? I'm thinking of getting some. I rode in my Fat Babies and I couldn't really feel my stirrup. My coach has Terrain H2o and wears them every day. But she's a 20 something and you know they can wear anything all day and be comfy lol.


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn said:


> It was a toasty 100 when we finished that day, heading for a high of 105. We spent the afternoon in Linda's pool, which was wonderful beyond words!!


Of all the pictures you posted you leave out the most desirable. How Rude.

Great pics and even though you are experiencing what looks like the same heat we have here I am very jealous of the scenery. Yes, that includes the pool. haha

Good luck my friend and know we will surely be cheering you on. 




Took a roll of feed out to Reba and her herd yesterday and then went to look over another property. Came back to spend a little time with Reba with DW. Reba would not let DW get within 15 feet of her and I let her try for about 5 minutes. Reba and Precious ended up trotting away from DW's location to get well away from her. Guess where they went? Yep over by me. I walked right up to Reba and started rubbing and scratching her and she never thought of moving away. In fact she showed me her itchy spot by twisting to get my hand just above her withers while I was at her neck. That was a great feeling to see her accepting me that much. Then had DW come over so I could introduce them and let DW rub and scratch all over. Reba was very cautious of where DW was and what she was doing, but seemed to not care less about what I was doing to her. When we walked away she followed me on the opposite side from where DW was all the way back to the gate. 

Picture the joy in my face as I tell you this!!

We are going to be launching the large fishing/processing vessel tomorrow at 2pm so the yard is shutting down at 1:30. I'll get me some Reba time in before time to go for the night ride. Woohoo. Oh, I actually drapped my arm across her back and hung some of my weight to see how she reacted. Got nothing so while out there tomorrow I will take a step and see how far we can get with me over her. If you don't hear from me by Monday then send get well cards to the local hospital. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Songs
Blood, Sweat & Tears - "Spinning Wheel" (Ride a painted pony let the spinning wheel turn...)

Ray Evens & Jay Livingston - "Mr. Ed" (A horse is a horse, of course...)

Toby Keith & Willie Nelson - "Beer for my horses"

Jethro Tull - "Heavy horses" 

America - "Horse with no name" 

Joan Baez - "Three horses" 

Johnny Cash - "Tennessee Stud" 

The Byrds - "Chestnut mare" 

Paul Simon - "One trick pony"


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> PS - Are those Freeform saddles you are riding in on your borrowed steeds? Are they comfortable? Do you like them? They look kind of bulky in the ads, but they look fine in your pictures.
> 
> Is there anyone else in your group we need to be cheering on? Would be great to have you all finish!


They are freeform saddles. While they do look bulky, they are quite comfy to ride in and having different seats available means that you can generally find the right one for your rear. :wink:

There are actually several riders from the NorthEast at Tevis this year. The people in my direct group are: Claire Taylor ("little Claire," the junior I am sponsoring), Claire Godwin (the lady organizing all this and whose husband hauled the horses), Lisa Downs (riding one of Claire's horses, who also happens to be the oldest horse in the ride), Rachel Lodder (who will hopefully be riding with me and little Claire, and Pam Karner. A couple other names to watch are Kathy Broaddus, who is one of the ladies who own that half draft mare I have ridden a couple times and Melissa Lenter, who is riding her first 100 on a borrowed horse and who I have been mentoring for a while now.

Just done packing up my stuff to transition from Teresa's to ridecamp. The nerves are starting to set in now as I had a hard time sleeping last night. Will be nice to get Sultan out on the trail today.


for all the things I miss over the next few days, I will leave you with a: :wave:

RIDE STRONG! :runninghorse2:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just enjoy the ride Dawn, and be safe! 

You know your stuff 

could pack some Benadyl for a good nights sleep tonight...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Trying to figure this out on my phone.. Not sure if the mobile version sucks or my phone does or what. 

Hopefully the attached pic is for Rick, as he said I missed a photo of the best part:


----------



## Roadyy

Well played, darlin!! Love ya and wishing the best time for you, Sultan and the rest of your posse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The mobile version sucks...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow you are a busy bunch. A week away and so much has happened.

Vicki - I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.

Roadyy - beautiful wedding pics! It sounds like you have Reba wrapped around your finger...

Blue - congrats on the new jeep. My DH will be envious as he's been oogling jeeps for some time now.

HappyPlace - it sounds like horse related things are moving right along. Have you had a lesson yet? Are you ready to ride Nike yet?

Phantom - Good Luck !! We are all cheering for you!!

Corgi and Nicker - congrats on your long service in the tacking profession.

AnitaAnne - hello!

TJ - hello to you. I hope things are going well.

I know I have missed so many more and recall a few congrats are an order.

I'll follow up with my week in another post.


----------



## Koolio

It is amazing how much can happen in a week! First off, we had rain while we were away and the grass is green, lush and growing like crazy. It was good to have to mow when we got home last night. Unfortunately, my barn also flooded in the rain, so I will be spending the next couple of days digging a drainage trench and replacing the French drain.

So last week we trailered the bikes to my grandparents cottage for a rally and mini vacation. DS and Lucy stayed with my grandparents and DH and I along with another couple rode the bikes to Billings Montana for a BMW owners rally. To start DH said the route was to be 600 km, an easy day. The morning of our departure, he realized he miscalculated and it was 600 miles, so over 900 km.  A butt buster day! 
The ride was great until after lunch, but once we got to Helena, we were chased by an epic storm. Thunder, lightning, heavy rain and high winds chased us for about 3 hours. I'm OK with rain, but a 79 mph wind at my broadside was challenging. My bike and I are much lighter than DH and the other couple, but not any smaller in surface area, so the wind blows me around terribly. I was terrified I was going to flip over and leave my kids motherless. We stopped for gas and the storm caught up to us, so we stayed the night in a small town about 100 miles outside of Billings. I felt bad bringing our group to a stop for the night until all the other bikers around did the same. Some pretty seasoned guys said the wind was way too much for them, so I didn't feel like such a wimp. Now I'm kinda proud that I made it as long as I did...
By Friday morning the storm blew over and we made our way the last leg to Billings for the rally along with about 6000 others. We had good music and lots of MC stuff to look at and shop for but I did feel a little out of place. I think I was the youngest person there by a few decades. BMW owners are definitely a different demographic, but all nice people.
We left Saturday afternoon and made our way over th Lewis and Clark forest to Great falls. It was a breathtaking ride over the forest with fabulous scenery and endless sweeping corners. A motorcyclists dream... Sunday we rode through Waterton Lakes along the due of Glacier Park and the International Peace Park back to the cabin. After a couple of days to play and rest at the cabin, we made it home last night. It was a good trip, but I've had enough of motorcycles and motorcycle stuff to last me a good long while.

It is good to be home and I'm looking forward to riding one horse power at a time for the rest of the summer.


----------



## tjtalon

Good Luck, Phantom! Love the pool pic; somehow (!) I don't think that's what Rick had in mind, lol! (One would think that your tight riding pants & bare muscled arms would be quite enough eye candy for him (poke poke, Rick...!)

I found the Tevis site on FB; exciting exciting!

Things are okay, Tracey. Have been reading, not posting much. No horsey news/activity in the near future, due to work scheduling.

Have no real news on anything...so, hello to all & later...!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My new Natural Ride Saddle arrived yesterday afternoon. Got a good deal on it too, now hopefully it fits someone...the pad that comes with it is a bit odd, most likely will take that off and use a better pad. 

I am liking Stu better 'n better. He is rather big, but does fit in parking spaces ok. The engine does not seem very powerful, but when I look at the speedometer, I am usually going at quite a good clip and I have to ease off the gas a bit, lol.

The leather is very comfy and really enjoying the moonroof and handy radio controls on the steering wheel. Still need to figure out the phone to car speaker gadget. 

Still missing the firm shelf my Cruiser had though, that was very handy for setting stuff like my purse when loading groceries. 

Next step is to figure out where to get its oil changed at (and any other work that comes up) since the closest Subaru dealer is 60 miles away. I do prefer going to dealerships, even though it costs a little more.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Lacey*: congratulations on becoming a horse owner and welcome to the world of "Equine keep us brokeus"!! 

I can see why you fell madly in love with Sunny, Sooooo Beautiful!! I love a red horse 

*Ellen*: how did your ride on Peaches go?

*VickiRose*: How are you and you family? I've been thinking of you. *hugs*

*Roadyy*: lovin' the R&R saga; she will come to love your DW once you all are together.

*Koolio*: WOW what an adventure!! You sure are tough to ride at all though those kind of winds! Add rain in and yeah, stopping to wait it out is a great idea! 

The days at the cabin and riding thru the woods sound lovely. 

Do you get any pictures?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: are you going to take a video of the ship's initial launch? I really enjoyed watching the other one you posted. Must be really cool to watch that from close up.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> My new Natural Ride Saddle arrived yesterday afternoon. Got a good deal on it too, now hopefully it fits someone...the pad that comes with it is a bit odd, most likely will take that off and use a better pad.


We need pictures!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> We need pictures!!


Going to be working on that over the next few days. Got to do some horsey clean up first though, they are a mess!

How is the PP Celeste?


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I think it may be more than she has me wrapped around her....hoof?? lol

My wife is tired of hearing about her and says she is going to tell Little Man on me so he shows his butt tomorrow night on the night ride. lol

I am taking Rowdy and Trusty along for two other girls who want to ride. One is a girl from the boarding barn we just left. She can't find a tow for her horse so will ride Rowdy. Then the ride host's sister wants to ride so I'll bring Trusty for her. I'm glad they will all get some riding in so they can get out of the little pasture they are in for now.

Talk more later.



TJ,, shhhh... could maybe get that next time if not too obvious. lol



AA I hadn't planned on staying for it as I was going to spend time with Reba before the ride. I'm sure there will be YouTube videos I can share from others who will be present.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> How is the PP Celeste?


The Psycho Princess is fat and happy. It has been too hot to make her work. She may have a bad attitude next time I ride because she is bound to be feeling spoiled. :cowboy:


----------



## ASLacey

Since I became a horse owner four days ago ... I have NOT ridden once! It has been in the high 80s with so much humidity that I can't bring myself to put the heavy western saddle on him and then make him carry me around too! I am content will filling his buckets with ice cold well water and rigging up a fan for his stall ... and then pouring a glass of wine for myself while I watch him eat hay!!!

I have all next week off from work, so no matter what the weather, I can get in a nice cool early morning ride and then have the rest of the day to run under the sprinkler with him!!!

The funny part is, I started to lease him during the coldest part of the winter and didn't get to ride much then either ...


----------



## chl1234

Phantom--good luck on the ride #120! Loved the pics!

Song with horses:
Steven Curtis Chapman -_ Great Adventure_ -- has the line 'Saddle up your horses, we've got a trail to blaze...


----------



## Roadyy

Horse songs I remember

I Ride an Old Paint - Ario Guthrie

Appaloosa - Gino Vanelli

Strawberry Roan - Marty Robbins

Who's gonna ride your Wild Horses - U2

Drugs song

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## tjtalon

I went to Microcenter (w/my card) for printer ink. Got the ink...& also got the WinBook TW100 on sale (have been waiting 2 yrs for the tablet I really wanted; sold to a co-worker the Android-whatever I got last year...didn't like it).

I wanted a Windows tablet. Just for fun. There's only so much long-term work stress/no fun a woman can handle.

Got my real tablet now, so there it is.

Need some real horse-stuff; looks like it might be in the Fall.


----------



## Blue

Hey everybody! I've been following along, but have had very little time to post. So I've got a lot to respond to.

*Phantom*, nice pic of the pool. :rofl: Still thinking of you.

*Koolio*, Wow! Sounds like yoiu had quite a ride. Somehow fighting that wind on a bike is way more exhausting than on horseback, right? Glad everybody is safe. Pics?

*TJ*, Nice to have to pop in when you can. We know you're busy.

*Anita*, so glad you're fallign in love with Stu. I haven't been able to drive mine long enough to get a sense of its personality! I'll explain more on that later. I can't wait to hear about your first ride in your new pad.

*Ellen*, Where are you?

*Roadyy*, you know it really is very nice of you to let others ride some of your horses. There are a lot of people out there that won't give non horse owners the opportunity. Nice job.

*Lacey*, Can't wait to hear all about it next week. Kinda glad you didn't ride in awful weather. Your new ownership status should start out with a certain comfort zone, ya know?

Well, I have tomorrow off as our dog Doc has his other leg surgery and I'll need to pick him up in the afternoon. I'll take the opportunity to get some hay as well.

I get a beautiful new Jeep and have only driven it once! Ugh! We got the extra protection package which entails making an appt for extra paint protection and scotch guarding and all that. 

I took it in Tuesday morning and they said they could pick me up from work (4 blocks away) and I'd have it that evening. Yay! Got a call that the tech that was supposed to work on it went home sick. :x Grrr. It happens. Ok, I had Wednesday off so said they could keep it overnight and the sales manager said they'd deliver it to me *at home* Wednesday afternoon. Fine. I waited all day and didn't even get a phone call!

I called them and was on hold for over 10 minutes the first time and got disconnected. Called again and got disconnected and called again and no answer! I was out of my mind angry! Husband was e-mailing the dealership *owners* while I'm trying to figure out a way to get the Jeep we already paid for.

Finally found the salesman's cell number and talked to him. Well, I didn't because by that time I wasn't in any mood to talk to anyone. Salesman apologized and said he would personally pick me up BY 8 in the morning so I could have my jeep to get to work. I ended up calling him at 10 minutes til 8 and he hadn't even left the dealership yet. No way would he make it to my house in time to get me to work on time. Ugh! I told him abort the mission, I'd find my own ride to get the jeep this afternoon and we'd be done with it. 

So here I sit waiting for daughter to pick me up to go get my new Jeep that we bought last Saturday. This is only one of many reasons we only shop for vehicles when the old one is dead and buried.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Just been reading posts and waiting for results from the Tevis run. Too hot to do much. Just been lazy and seeking a/c every chance I get. Triple digit temps are becoming the norm. Not ready for winter, but some cooler fall temps would be nice. 

Although we have been getting together every weekend, neither A, S or myself have been wanting to ride. The palomino lawn mower is working fine. She is enjoying her free ranging with no competition. Being by herself is not bothering her at all. 

AA I haven't ridden Peaches yet. Not going to sweat it and will when it is cooler. I am trying to chill about everything now a days. Feeling better except for the hot temps.

Hope everyone has a good p.m. Will be back to reading about everybody tomorrow. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, what a horrible experience! The folks at the dealership sound like they are speaking bull shiitake. :twisted:

Do you think they really did the work? 

why didn't they give you a car to drive while all this was going on? I had a friend used to always offer to pull out a can of whipass for situations like you are having. 

Sure hope they give your pretty jeep back. 

I did love that pool picture too...I could clearly see why it was Roadyy's favorite :razz:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I told my bosses about Stu, and they asked if I was going to pick up everyone the next time it snows!!


----------



## Celeste

I can't even remember if I have mentioned it before: My son is getting married on August 9th.


----------



## corgi

Blue...that is an unacceptable way to treat a customer...but you already know that. How frustrating for you! 

Celeste, we will need pictures!! &#55357;&#56835;

Tj- good for you buying yourself a new tablet! It is always fun getting a new electronic device and learning everything it can do.

Hubby orded a new saddle and we were told it would be in by the end of August. Guess what arrived early today??

He is now the proud owner of a brand new beautiful High Horse Circle Y saddle. Deep brown with barbwire tooling and special order stirrups. It has cordora fenders and skirt but the rest is leather and it is gorgeous. Crossing our fingers that it fits Blue. We will know tomorrow night.


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> I told my bosses about Stu, and they asked if I was going to pick up everyone the next time it snows!!


Yeah, that could be a drawback,


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I can't even remember if I have mentioned it before: My son is getting married on August 9th.


Yea!! Congratulations to the happy pair!! 

We will need pictures!


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all,

I fed tonight, then climbed up on the fence and draped myself over Nike. He could care less. He looked back at me as if to say "while you are up there, my withers could use a little scritch scritch!! I love him. He is just so low key. I'm not going to ride him there. I just don't think it's safe. Lesson probably on Tuesday.

I'm pooped. Good night!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, take your time with Peaches. When you're ready, you'll know. I wouldn't object to another couple of pictures though:wink:

*Anita*, the purchasing experience was pretty good. Well except for the fact that they kept "pushing" a different jeep at me. I didn't like it and ended up dropping the whole polite thing and saying I want the blue one! We had our say and they are giving us 2 free oil changes. I'm pretty sure they did the work on the outside anyway because I found several spots that the buffing didn't quite get. Not a big deal, I just rubbed it out myself. I can't tell on the inside. I guess I'll know when husband spill a soda right? I got my jeep and I'm done with them. Seems a shame though to wait 13 years to get a new vehicle and then be treated this way. I sure hope your experience was nicer!

*Celeste*, Yay~! Congratulations! A new member of the family, how exciting.

*Corgi*, Wow! Pictures? I really would like to see that saddle.

*Happy*, I'll bet that Nike is so intuned with you by now that it just won't be a big deal.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Quick pop in...it's going to be a busy day here....Dover Tent sale this morin', been waiting all month for that! This evening dinner and camp fire with the sisters/nieces.

Had a fantastic ride yesterday! Rode one particular block that has 2 dirt roads. Jay seems to know I like to canter some on them, so he was willing to go. He tends to peter out after 5 strides, so I threw my equitation skills out the door and pulled on my cowgirl pants and RODE that boy! I threw him the reins, held onto the horn, and squeezed with my legs. WOOHOO:runningborwnhorse::racing: We had a blast! 

There was one section on the road that was becoming grown over with trees (needless to say this road doesn't get used much) so I had to steer him away or I would have gotten a tree limb in the face. He needs a little work on that....but he was awesome and was easy to bring down to a walk. A great boost!!:loveshower:

Last night DM friend brought her granddaughter over to pet the horses. What a sweet little girl. Rainn did a fantastic job. I prefer to use her with children.

Well, the funny part of that whole evening was 'gramma' is a non-horsey person and she said she couldn't believe how jealous Jay was when I had Rainn out in the pasture with the little girl! mg: She went on and on about how visible it was written across his face his thoughts...."Hey, what the heck ? Why is SHE out there doing all the work? I'm #1 here!" :rofl::rofl: Momma's boy.

Last little piece of nice news....there is good iin the world. I had ordered a snaffle bit bracelet through Amazon. I wore it less than an hour, it fell off my wrist and broke. Snap wouldn't stay clasped.

Went to send it back and the seller contacted me. Back and forth we talked through email, and she offered me several other choices if I liked. Long story short, she had me keep the broken one (which my FIL is tinkering with to fix) and sending me two different ones to boot! No charge Way beyond what I had asked for!

She was so helpful I gave her a really nice review. She was so appreciative of _that_, she is sending me a 20% coupon for something else! Talk about costumer service! (Sorry BLUE yours was so bad. ) 

I am reading when I can. Know I am thinking of you all. Hope to talk throughout the weekend. Family stuff....busy busy.

Have a great one.

RIDE STRONG! (especially PH!!):gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, that bike vacation sounded like a heck of an experience all the way around. Glad all are safe and you made it back home without incident.

HP, I know the feeling of anticipating some reaction when going over the back the first time and getting almost nothing. I had that with little 4 year old line back Dun I had. Now if Reba could be the same way I would be in a Happy Place too. I am taking the step stool out this afternoon to work on just that. Hopefully I'll have a camera operator to capture the moment.

AA, we need fresh pics of Stu.

Blue, sorry you had such a bad experience with the stealership. Glad you finally got what you wanted. Hope the surgery on the other leg goes as well as the first.

Ladona, gotta give us pics before and during the fit test of his new saddle.


Ellen, glad you are able to enjoy the AC while all these triples are about. I agree we could stand for a few more pics of Peaches.


Celeste, congratulations on getting a son married off. I hope it is a beautiful day and event. Hope we get pictures to enjoy from it.

Just going to be counting down the hours and minutes to 1:30 when we shut the yard down so I can head out. If the rain holds off so I can cut some grass to try out the used push mower I picked up last night. Then head over to play with Reba before going for the night ride.


Thanks for the compliment Tracey. One of the riders backed out of the ride so Trusty will stay home and Rowdy will be going for the other girl to ride. I have seen her ride before and I know how Rowdy is so it will be fine. We have a high moon that is nice and bright so should make for a great ride if the rain holds off. Otherwise the bugs will be in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- good for you buying yourself a new tablet! It is always fun getting a new electronic device and learning everything it can do.


Quick question before I run off to work: Got the tablet all charged, but haven't set it up yet. It's going to ask me to create an account; would that be my gmail act? That's what I did for my phone (& the last laptop) but that was Android system. Thanks for any answer(s)! Don't want to touch it until I come home tonite & have time to carefully get the thing going....

Wonderful day you had, Nicker! (cool response on the bracelet). Have to laugh at Jay's reaction

Have much more to say & comment on, but there's the time crunch thing:icon_rolleyes:

So to all::wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

One for the road.......DH is gone for the weekend, so I didn't have to rush home for dinner. Stayed out at the barn, played with the animals and did what I love to do best....take their picutres.

Loving the new phone. Takes great phootos.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK one more........Rainn


----------



## NickerMaker71

Can't forget about Pipes.......


----------



## Blue

Nicker, Wow! What a great day. I haven't had a flat out run in a lot of years, but I remember the pure joy of the wind! Good job. Nice pics.

TJ, setting up a tablet confuses me too. Took me days to figure it out. Good luck.

Roadyy, have fun today.

Well I have one day off and so much to do I'm not sure where to start. I know it won't be a trip to the dump because I forgot to charge the battery on the dump trailer. Many other projects though and I'll go get a load of hay. A friend is coming down from the rim and we'll have lunch. 

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! 

Celeste - congrats to your son! A wedding will be a welcome happy event for you.

Nicker - I'm glad y had a good ride. Love the pics with the sun in the background.

Blue - I'm glad you got your jeep. It looks like lots of fun. Enjoy your day off and I send good vibes to your dog for his next surgery.

DH and I think we finally fixed the drainage issue in the barn. We had to dig a big trench to route the water down into the pasture. We will let it settle a bit and then I'd like to line it with river rock to make it look a little nicer. Hopefully it holds up and prevents the barn door from freezing shut in the winter.

DH is still on vacation days so we are also doing some landscaping. Today we plan to put in a block patio and dig out some of the lawn from around the septic tank covers and around th fire pit to replace it with gravel. I also hope to find a few trees and dog safe shrubs to plant in the yard. The weather is perfect for gardening, and it will be good to update the yard a little.

I hope to convince DH to go for a trail ride this weekend. If not, I am sure DD will go. Monday is a holiday here, so we get an extra day. Woo hoo!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, good for you for having so much energy! Most of my projects have been derailed this morning so I'm moving on to other projects. 

Weedeater out of twine and I don't have anymore. Could go get some, but hate to waste a trip all the way in to town for just one thing. Get it later.

Battery on dump trailer is so low it will take a few hours to charge.

Can't find my limb trimmers.

Shovel handle broke.

Daughter called because she was so sad about dropping Doc off at the vet. Those two are devoted to each other.

Accidentally overheard a very disturbing animal abuse story on the news that I try to avoid. Now my day is "off". Ugh! Probably won't sleep tonight and I have to work early in the morning.

Think I'll just clean house and repot some house plants until it's time to meet my friend for lunch.

Hey, does anyone know what time Phantom's ride will kick off on Saturday? I have to work, but would like to keep an eye on the website when I can.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Quick question before I run off to work: Got the tablet all charged, but haven't set it up yet. It's going to ask me to create an account; would that be my gmail act? That's what I did for my phone (& the last laptop) but that was Android system. Thanks for any answer(s)! Don't want to touch it until I come home tonite & have time to carefully get the thing going....
> 
> Wonderful day you had, Nicker! (cool response on the bracelet). Have to laugh at Jay's reaction
> 
> Have much more to say & comment on, but there's the time crunch thing:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> So to all::wave:


Tj- yes, you should be able to just use your gmail account. I have a yahoo account and I use that on both windows and apple products. It should be fine.
Have fun setting it up!!

There will be plenty pf pics of the saddle this evening. Hubby just bought a new girth too. Blue is gonna be stylin!!! I can't wait to try it out myself. LOL


----------



## Happy Place

tjtalon said:


> Quick question before I run off to work: Got the tablet all charged, but haven't set it up yet. It's going to ask me to create an account; would that be my gmail act? That's what I did for my phone (& the last laptop) but that was Android system. Thanks for any answer(s)! Don't want to touch it until I come home tonite & have time to carefully get the thing going....
> 
> Wonderful day you had, Nicker! (cool response on the bracelet). Have to laugh at Jay's reaction
> 
> Have much more to say & comment on, but there's the time crunch thing:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> So to all::wave:


It may be asking you to set up a microsoft account. I had to with my new laptop. For simplicity, I used my gmail adddress without the @gmail.com so I didn't have to remember a new one :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Tevis 2015*

For those that are interested in the riders mentioned, I have put together the group listed by rider number. 

I think the ride starts at 0514 Pacific time

*#72* *Kathy Broaddus*/Cowboy Bob (Cowboy) 15.1H, 15.58yr, Chestnut Arab gelding

*#92* *Lisa Downs*/PI Mercury (Merc) 14H, 24.43yr, Grey Arab gelding

*#108* *Clair Godwin, DVM*/EH Ahmose (Amos) 14.3H, 16.14yr, Chestnut Arab gelding

*#120* *Dawn Hilliard/RA Sultan (Sultan) 14.2H, 16.321yr Grey Arab gelding*

*#132* *Pam Karner*/Clunk 15.1H, 10.29yr, Grey Arab gelding

*#143* *Rachel Lodder*/EL Dakaragorn Bey (Draco) 14.3H, 12.15yr, Grey Arab gelding

*#199* *Clair "Little Clair" Taylor*/Saluut 16H, 10.25yr, Chestnut Arab gelding

*#216* *Melissa Lenter*/AA Arikhem (Arik) 14.2H, 15.58yr, Bay Arab gelding

GO TEAM GO - TO FINISH IS TO WIN


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey isn't this the barn you just had built a year or two ago that we all drooled over? Having drainage issues now is most disturbing.


Thanks AA for the list. 

Blue, I hope you get your MoJo back quickly and can get the day ended on positive note.



Here is a pic of the vessel(most of it anyway) that is being launched in a couple of hours. Its 210 long to give some depth.










They expect it to ride about 14 feet in the water(draft) and the slip is only 17 feet deep. Then add the blocking holding it up on the launch and it is very likely to drop into the bottom by about 3 to 4 feet. There is a chance it will stay on the bottom and lay partially on it's side. I almost want to stay and watch, but will be on my time and have other things I would rather be doing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy: Cool ship and info, go ahead and stay to watch


----------



## Roadyy

Most of our larger vessels are 300 feet and only draft about 9 feet. They have hit bottom a time or two on a launch. This one will have about 120-140 of the 210 feet hitting the water with almost the same amount of weight. So it will be an interesting launch. There will be a lot of people here from the customer we building it for and locally with employees and their family. I'll pass on that crowd. I like horses better and besides they will all be drunk or on the way to it within 2 hours after with the free food and boos provided.


----------



## Koolio

Roady- yes this is the barn. The drainage issues are due to the slope of the land. We knew there would be issues but needed to wait for everything to settle and shift. Frost heaves in the ground over the winter required that we dig out the sliding door on one side and so DH did this in the spring, but didn't regrade the dirt along the front, leaving a low spot in front of the door. We had a huge rainstorm last week that caused the water to go into the barn under the door. The floor is road crush covered with heavy rubber mats, so no harm done. This is something we have need to do for some time. Good to get it done.

DH just bought a new motorcycle. :roll eyes: He owes me some landscaping time. LOL!


----------



## Blue

Anita, Nice job on that list. It will help a lot. I figured they'd take off somewhere around 5. Hope Phantom got a little rest. 

Just heard form the vet and Doc's surgery went very well. Thats a relief.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Some Tevis Trivia:

Of the rides listed on the website, almost all have a completion rate of around 50% for rides in July and August. 

The one ride occuring in October had a 69% completion rate. 

Total average is 54.6%

Most non-completions (of those listed) were because of lameness, then metabolic, rider pulls, surface factors (not sure what this is) and over time. 

The first ride was in 1955 - there were 5 riders. 

No ride in 2008 due to forest fires.

There is also a Western States Endurance Run held in June, for people!


----------



## tjtalon

Hi!! I got the tablet working so far... yay! Got FB on then HF (don't know how yet to fix both to desktop shortcut... or how to prettify/personalize desktop yet, for that matter. Am on it practicing, as we speak...). But, progress! Gonna take investigation. Am too ignorant at this point to quite know how to scroll up & "like" &/or comment right now, but know I did read & catch a bit ago. I guess I have to thank workplace laptops, so a lot of basic function things aren't so strange, lol! Thanks for the advice given, came in very useful! Oh, this is funny... salesman had (gently) tried to sell me an attachable keyboard. I said, there's a keyboard installed. He said, well, some people find it helpful & are more comfortable w/it. I said I'm good. He was nice about it, being of help to an older person. Lol, I didn't tell him I want to balance the thing on my lap in a patrol car! Attached keyboard would be an awkward appendage...! Appearances are so deceiving.

It's true that the job has to wind up sooner or later. Hoisted the 75# med bag twice today. I don't get hurt w/that, but won't say it's easy. I can haul muck & hay, have done it lots, but don't hoist it over one shoulder.

Nuff said on that, am rambling now, enjoying this new toy thingy.

Signing off now... later!


----------



## Blue

Anita, Really interesting ! I can't wait!

TJ, Wahooo! Good for you! It took me days to figure mine out.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Anita, Really interesting ! I can't wait!
> 
> TJ, Wahooo! Good for you! It took me days to figure mine out.


(Jumped on normal comp just now, while experimenting w/a virus thing on the tablet..it's running...) Believe me, it's going to take way more than a few days to figure this all out...but it's just plain FUN! Not going to do anything serious on it (my email, my bill stuff/info/sites...too dangerous...); this is just for pure fun I just may subscribe to Office 'tho (free for one year) & figure out how that works, for real (have barely piddled in Word, Excell (sp?) is a total mystery. Might come in handy to learn).

I know I can link somehow to my printer...maybe my PC for pics? Dunno...just might need new pics on it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We are here! Vetted in and good to go. It even rained for the first time in 5 months (go figure). About to start all the meetings. 

Ride Strong!!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I am unreasonably excited about your ride. I guess I am living vicariously through you. I hope you do great!!!!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, AWESOME!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, Nice job on that list. It will help a lot. I figured they'd take off somewhere around 5. Hope Phantom got a little rest.
> 
> Just heard form the vet and Doc's surgery went very well. Thats a relief.


Good news about Doc, is this the last surgery he needs? Hope so. 

Riders are to be at the start area at 445am, ride starts at 515am, all riders must be started by 530am.

Can't lmagine 202 riders heading out on a trail within 15 minutes! Sounds like a madhouse. 

They have a maximum of 24hrs to reach the finish line. I don't think there is a minimum time, but some years there was. Used to be a minimum weight too of 150lbs rider and all tack. I think that was discontinued too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi Phantom!!! :wave:

Sultan looks fantastic!!!

RIDE STRONG!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

celeste said:


> dawn, i am unreasonably excited about your ride. I guess i am living vicariously through you. I hope you do great!!!!


me too!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: I hope this ride goes very well.
Excitement is in the air. 

No camping this weekend for me.
Complete the room for my mother this weekend.
Take a break from it all.

Last three weeks I have been at camp every weekend.
About 8 different days of riding included.
Tend to the aquarium, Grow some Corn etc...

For those riding enjoy yourselves.


----------



## corgi

Woohoo! The Ride Strong message has made it all the way to Tevis! PH, we are all with you tomorrow. Best of luck!

Koolio, so sorry you are experiencing barn problems. We have drainage issues where we board. Pretty common I think.

Blue' glad Doc's surgery went well.

Well....

The saddle fits! Will post a few pics in a moment. Blue was an angel tonight under his new saddle and is really starting to get the neck reining thing.

I walked into Isabella's stall and was greeted with a mess. She is covered in rain rot. Covered. Ugh. I guess is started with her tail and is now spreading. I picked the scabs off. She is covered from her tail to her shoulders. She then got a bath in antibacteril shampoo and then was slathered in smelly MTG.

BO blames the high humidity we had all last week. She was sweating even in the stall with fans on her.

She was a good girl during her treatment and doesnt seem bothered by it. Mshe seemed to like me picking off the scabs. Yuck.

Needless to say, this will keep me from riding her for a while. 

So...i hopped on the BO's Puerto Rican Paso Fino. LOL. Let's just say that he doesn't do this.:cowboy: Oh My Stars! That horse has all go and no whoa.

He is better than he was last year when I rode him or maybe I am just a better rider now. To get him to stop, you have to do a one rein stop...at full speed. LOL

Sounds scarier than it is. Being a paso, he is very smooth in his gait. It is super fast but very smooth. So, we would be speeding along and I would try to stop him and he wouldnt respond so I would do the one rein stop and he would swing his butt around so fast it was like a sling shot..and then he would stop.

I have never had the courage to ride outside of the arena with him but I did tonight and I laughed the entire time. Hubby described my face as if I was on a rollercoaster and I love rollercoasters. I wish I had video of us tonight. I have a old video of us taken last summer.

Has anyone every ridden a paso fino? I can't remember. 

The only time he would walk at a resonable speed was when he was directly behind Blue but he would lose patience and slingshot around him. Those little legs moving a mile a minute.

I think I was brave because he only stands about 14hh. Not too far to the ground. 

Saddle pic time!


----------



## corgi

And Blue modeling it!


----------



## corgi

And just to give you an idea of what it is like to ride this paso fino, here is a video taken almost a year ago of hubby riding him. 

Look at those legs!! 

I got him to a canter tonight and his canter is slower than his largo or quarto. (I don't know which he was doing in this video. Still learning the paso language.)


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- Love that saddle. I didn't know that Circle Y did Leather/Cordura. Is it pretty light? I love leather, just don't relish lifting a heavy saddle and having my horse carry a heavy me and a heavy saddle!

I have a rant.
Tonight I saw poop in the yard and hoof prints all over. Farmer told me that the horses had gotten out, probably because they were hungry! Farmer said he had not fed hay all week because he has not been home enough to do it. I am so frustrated by that. It takes less than 10 minutes to drop hay over the fence. The horses knocked the fence down in back (the e fence was grounded out) and went to munch the lawn. They repaired the fence yesterday but I have no idea why he didn't feed hay. The horses are not on bare dirt, but the grass is pretty well eaten down. I want Nike out of that situation ASAP. I was so beside myself that I didn't say much. Tomorrow, if I see there is no hay out, I will feed it myself and we will have a discussion about how I might help him keep his horses better. There is a whole barn full of hay, round bales and square. GRRRRRRR


----------



## corgi

HP- that definitely deserves a rant! How frustrating and how horrible for those horses. I am sorry that Nike is in that situation. And I wanted to mention that it was great that he allowed you to lay across his back the other day.

Yes, the saddle is super light. The hybrid saddles are in their "High Horse" line.
Hubby has become very over protective of Blue. I think actually owning him is what is doing it. Scuffy was leased and while he loved him, he knew he had another human to look after him. Hubby is always worried about Blue getting sunburned and not drinking enough, it's kind of funny.

He decided he wanted a lighter saddle so it is easier for Blue. LOL.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, awesome saddle. I have a circle Y trail flex tree and love it. Yours is pretty to boot!

*Happy*, O my! That's awful. I just don't understand why people don't see that an animal that size needs FOOD! Once the grass is eaten its gone. I really hope you're able to have a good discussion with farmer for the horses sakes. Not just Nike, but all of them. 

Well got Doc home. Because his surgery was later in the day this time they thought about keeping him overnight. :lol: Yeah, right. :lol: He came through great so no reason to put him through that. 

He's having more pain this time and seems a little more upset. I kinda expected it but didn't tell daughter. She had such high hopes that it would go as smoothly as last time. In my experience only, a second surgery rarely goes the same as the first. If the first one was rough, then the second one should be easy. If the first one was smooth, then the second one will be rough. Law of nature. She is out of town until Sunday night so I'll have 2 1/2 days to get him through this. She was upset about have to leave him and I know she'll just be beside herself if she knew how much pain he was having. This from a girl that works with pre-schoolers and can tell them to "suck it up and go get a tissue".:icon_rolleyes: 

Got Doc's pain meds in and he ate a little. After the meds kicked in we got outside for a good pee, but still can't get him to drink any water. He's sleeping right now so I'll try again when he wakes up. Poor baby.

But, the surgery went well and they all feel that if we pay as much attention to his healing as we did last time he'll be a whole new dog in time for Autumn hikes. Quality of life, that's what we're hoping for.

Still so excited for Phantom I can hardly stand it. I sure hope she sleeps tonight because I'm not sure I will.

Hey! This was the first full day with my new jeep. I love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: That saddle is very nice looking! Very manly too, and what I can see of Blue he is looking wonderful! How nice that your DH rides and loves his horse. I think that is so sweet. 

Paso Finos are funny! I call their movement the "barefoot on hot sand" run. They go really fast up and down, but don't move along the path too far. Must take a lot of energy...

*Blue*: it is so nice you finally got to drive your new Jeep all day! I hope you had a lot of fun and evjoyed your lunch. 

Poor Doc! I hope you can get him to drink soon, water is so important. Maybe he would drink some broth? 

*HP*: Nothing like having hay and not feeding it! Can't understand that myself. The space he has the horses must be really small if they don't have grass in the summer. 

Hopefully he'll make the time now. Jeez. 

*TJ*: nice you are enjoying your new tablet! those things are fun to play with. Is it an Apple product? 

*MR*: enjoy your corn and the plants! 

*Roadyy*: Night ride sounds like fun, don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Happy Place

It's a big enough space for 3 or 4 horses, just lots of mud and not enough grass to fully feed them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> We are here! Vetted in and good to go. It even rained for the first time in 5 months (go figure). About to start all the meetings.
> 
> Ride Strong!!


WOOHOO RIDE STRONG GIRL!!!! RIDE STRONG!!!!:gallop::gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

AA, the tablet is Windows, a WinBook TW100. Gonna take a while of playing w/it to find out all about it. If i find it necessary, I'll take it to the comp store/tech support & ask for a little tutorial (an online manual doesn't exist, i looked for one & saw many, many comments complaining that there isn't one, anywhere...)

HP, I can't believe Farmer not tossing hay to the horses, that's horrible (as for lack of time, doesn't it take longer to repair a fence than to toss hay?!). Is he somehow trying to get you to take over all of the care for all 3 horses? I hope you can get Nike outta there asap (btw, congratulations on the leaning on his back experiment, seems like he trusts you, for sure..)

Ladona, beautiful saddle & happy it fits Blue! (Love the cantle, that's my kind of cantle.) I saw, years ago @ a stable I was volunteering at, 2 women riding their Pasos. That gait looked quite odd to me...but they sure were fast on their little piston legs!

MR, glad you've had so much horse camp time. Enjoy your weekend getting your mother's room finished. When is she moving in?

Blue, much good luck w/Doc! Sending good thoughts for his recovery so he'll be right as rain soon.

Hello to all, & as usual..later! On to work...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Saw the 2nd night blue moon last nite. It was beautiful. Now those are perfect moons for a night ride. S and A are coming over tomorrow and we talked about getting out there and working with me and Peaches. So, maybe some pics tomorrow. They are so enthusiastic where K said that if something ever happened, I probably would not make it out of the woods alive. uhm didn't make me feel very enthused. My pulmonary Dr. cautioned me about riding and said I could have a brain hemorrhage if I hit my head. I told him that I wore a helmet and an eventer vest when I ride. I was walking out of the garage one day about 3 or 4 yrs ago and tripped on uneven asphalt and slammed my head into the hard surface of the driveway. I could have had a brain hemorrhage from that. Well, I just want tomorrow to be the first day of the rest of my life and make the most of it. So, here we go again Please bear with my slow progress. Spilled coffee all over my keyboard yesterday. When I got home from getting necessities done, the e key would not work. Luckily had a spare keyboard from an outdated computer and was able to trade it out. I always think about Saturday Night Live's take on the 3 mile island episode when I encounter drinks spilled on the keyboard. Don't know if any of you remember that. I have been around for a while:icon_rolleyes:.

PH 13 Hope everything goes perfect. We are all here hoping for ya. Be safe, but have a blast. You go girl:thumbsup:

Blue I am so glad Docs surgery went well. I hope the recovery goes as well.

AA Those Tevis riders are having to really get up early. They probably enjoyed the bright moon during the wee hours of the a.m. What a send off. Thanks for the info you have been providing.

Celeste I think I will be joining you living vicariously thru PH13 and Sultan. Can't wait for the helmet cam vid. 

Congrats on your son's engagement. I know you are proud. 

Rick That is a beautiful vessel. Wow, some great teamwork! I can see why the send off is such an event. 

HP Sorry about the no hay incident. I know it must be frustrating to have to deal with that after all the good care you have taken of Nicke. Hope you get to where you can give him 100 per cent TLC. 

MR Glad you are riding enough to where a break is necessary. That must mean that you have caught up on your riding. :thumbsup:

Ladona That is a beautiful saddle. How does it sit? My Circle Y weighed 50 to 60 lbs. Just couldn't lift it anymore. That one looks like it might be somewhat lighter. May be time for a trade. Vid of DH was fun to watch on the Paso Fino. I use to trail ride with a lady that had a Puruvian Paso. The gait is a bit different but the build of the horse is similar. They do seem like they are in fast motion when moving. Much Brio sp?

Stanley If you are looking in, just wanted to say hi. I miss seeing your posts. Hoping you are doing well and enjoying your Harley.:wave:

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Eole

I have Tevis Fever!!!:happydance:
Dawn #120 is on trail as of 5:15 pacific time (which is 15 minutes ago)
I don't think it will be a productive day for me, I'm hooked on the screen. I'll be up for work at 5:30 tomorrow (2:30 at Tevis), so I'll know where she stands on the last hours of the ride.

Blue: glad the surgery went well for Doc. Is he drinking now?

HP, you are right to be upset, why would someone skip feeding an animal??? It makes no sense. You are so attached to Nike, do you think he could be yours? I'm worried that when he's fattened, healthy looking and trained, the farmer might change his mind and keep him. Do you have some kind of agreement so you don't end up heart-broken?

Corgi: great looking saddle, I love the dark color and tooling.

I rode Buttercup yesterday, still problems with saddle-fit: the pad moves and saddle turns. I think if I tighten the girth more, she won't breath.:icon_rolleyes: She was a good girl. I think she has rain-rot as well. Are those scabs that ooze? What shampoo did you use Corgi? I put chlorexidine on the visible spots, but it pops elsewhere. I used Teatree oil spray all over.

We had spectacular thunderstorms last evening, Eole was totally panicked in his stall. I let him loose in the stable and he stayed beside the girls' stall doors. He needed his mommy! 
Off to ride Alizé before the rain comes. Rain in the forecast for the week.


----------



## VickiRose

Just dropping in to say hi.
Mum's funeral was today, graveside service and burial. Huge turn out of friends and family, about 500 people. We got thru it okay. DD and DS were pretty emotional but they're only 11 and 13, and were close with their Gran. Her workmates from the bank all came along: there is a massive pile of flowers at her workstation in the bank from customers. 
Just feeling very drained and tired. Have my sisters kids staying at my place tonight, they need to cut loose and have some fun! We lit a fire in the pizza oven and all made our own pizzas for dinner. They have spent the evening catching marron (a type of freshwater crayfish or lobster) and are watching a movie now. Six kids in the house is way way louder than I'm used to!
The horses have been pretty silly the last few days, lots of running around chasing each other. Yesterday we had a lot of rain and the paddock is slippery. I called the horses over for a scratch and they cantered up and tried to stop five meters or so away like normal, but Boston couldn't stop and just slid on past me... Silly horse!

PH aka Dawn, I saw your pic on the Tevis FB page this afternoon. Knew it was you from the Ride Strong shirt. Sultan looks awesome, I hope you finish well.

I will catch up with everyone else's posts in the next day or so.


----------



## corgi

Eole, can't remember exactly what it was called. It is something the BO keeps in the wash stall. It has benadine in it so it has an orange tinge but lathers up really well.

If it is rain rot, the scabs neec to come off so it can dry up. It spreads very easily so all tack and grooming supplies should be steralized. It is nasty stuff.

Vicki- thanks for checking in. Been thinking of you. Hugs.

Hey Ellen!


----------



## Eole

Thanks Corgi. Betadine: I thought it would work, but didn't really want to put orange stuff on a white horse! Well, she used to be a chestnut.

AA:


> Most non-completions (of those listed) were because of lameness, then metabolic, rider pulls, surface factors (not sure what this is) and over time


 Surface factors are skin problems: rubs, wounds, swellings, tack issues.

Ellen, I'm puzzled as what kind of friend, knowing you are fearful, would say you would not make it out of the woods alive. I don't know if it was meant as a joke, but I find it awkward. I hope you can just enjoy Peaches, with no pressure to go beyond your comfort zone.

Rick: that boat is awesome. Did it float? lol!

Vickirose, it must have been an exhausting day. Your mom must have been loved by many, the flowers at her work place is a beautiful gesture. Having kids and animals around is therapeutic, they don't dwell for long on sadness and are able to enjoy the moment.

Nice ride on Alizé, a sweetheart as always. We trotted all the flat areas and she has a very comfortable trot. I kept it short because rain was coming.


----------



## Eole

Dawn has checked and left Hodgson Cabin (20 miles checkpoint) at 8h24 PT. Which means she now has gone OVER COUGAR ROCK! Hope she gets a great picture, there are always photographers posted there.
Here's the link to the Webcast:
The 2015 Tevis Webcast

And the map to follow where she is.


----------



## Eole

Can't see the map well on my screen, so here is the link to all the checkpoints and holds.

Checkpoint Information


----------



## corgi

Eole- this particular shampoo is orange in the bottle but lathers up white so no fear using on a white horse.


----------



## Eole

Dawn got in Robinson Flat at 11:55 PT
It's the first one-hour hold, at 36 miles. She's done more than one-third.
Next are the canyons in extreme heat, hope she's taking care of herself with this heat.
I think I'm highjacking this thread. 
Go #120, go!


----------



## Ibriding

Hijack away Eole! I'm manning my booth at the local county fair for the 4th day in a row and sneak peeks at the Tevis page whenever I have no people. lol


----------



## dkb811

How exciting! Are you all keeping up with the Tevis FB page? It's saying a rider had be helicoptered out with a head injury. Hope he'll be okay. Go Phantom!!


----------



## Happy Place

Eole I have no agreement to protect my heart. I just go there every day and feed all three horses. I only feed the other two enough to keep them happy. DH and I have been talking about moving Nike. I have a hospital bill to pay off and a vehicle to buy. I am hoping I can be ready by Nov. I have no idea what the farmer will say. I'm willing to pay for him if I have to.


----------



## Happy Place

I've been checking the Tevis page every hour or so! Go Dawn!!!


----------



## Ibriding

50+ miles down! She made it in and out of Last Chance. Go 120!!!


----------



## ellen hays

I can't find the Tevis page. Help me. Want to follow it.


----------



## Celeste

The Tevis Cup

The 2015 Tevis Webcast


Dawn is Number 120. She is currently at the number 65 position.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste 

Thanx.


----------



## dkb811

I saw a couple of pics of Dawn in the Red Star Ridge Vet check photo album!


----------



## Eole

She's now in 57th position in Deadwood, the 55 miles mark.
Still riding strong!


----------



## Celeste

Now she is at the number 51 position!


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, glad you could take a minute to check in. Best wishes for you and your family.

*Corgi*, I had a horse with rain rot once and was told to use MTG on it, but I didn't like it. If you would try to find the name of what you used as it might be a good idea to keep some handy.

*Ellen*, you just keep a good attitude and all will be well.

*Eole*, you are so not hijacking the thread. Phantom ws all I could think about today and I'm glad the store was so busy it made the time fly by.

Ok. I read everybody, but now I have to go to the Tevis sight. How exciting! 

GO SULTAN! GO PHANTOM!


----------



## Blue

How can I view the "album"? Do they post live pictures?


----------



## dkb811

The album I looked at is on the Tevis FB page.


----------



## Blue

That's what I finally found. I'm actually emotional a bout this. Oiy!


----------



## Blue

Number 45th? OMG! Am I reading it wrong? 

I found one picture of her and she looked good.


----------



## corgi

Woohoo! Go Dawn and Sultan! We are behind you! :runninghorse2:


----------



## Happy Place

This is so exciting to track!!! I haven't looked at the Web cam yet. That's next.

Btw- there was hay out today. Nike didn't gulp his dinner tonight either.


----------



## Ibriding

They've been postings a lot of pictures on the Facebook page too.


----------



## corgi

For your evening entertainment:

Atleast the flymask was still on his face...well...sorta.


----------



## corgi

The other side so you can see what he accomplished.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, Blue certainly is multi-talented, isn't he?

I've popped in the ofc from time to time as possible to check on Tevis stats. Phantom sure is smokin' up there!! Yup, sure has been on my mind today, here's to vicarious wonderful accomplishments! I gotta find that album on the FB page before I crash. Wonder if all of our combined emotional/mental energy can be felt by Phantom somehow?! Go Phantom, onward Sultan!

HP, good to hear hay was out today!

Lo & behold, a big horse trailer & truck appeared in the admin parking lot today. Was going to ticket it, as such a thing needs to be on the street, but...a horse head popped out of the window!. Well, don't see that every day. No ticket, obviously. Scritched her neck (yes, HP, stole that word from you!) & got a good whiff of horsey aroma.


----------



## Blue

Well, Phantom has checked in at Forest Hills. Holy Smokes. I'm glad I don't have to work tomorrow. I'll be up all night waiting for our girl and Sultan to bring it on home!


----------



## Blue

Happy, glad there's hay tonight.

Corgi, Blue is a goober isn't he?

I'm reading everything, just so focused on Phantom and Sultan. Husband actually went outside to get away from me!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have been quiet but checking all day.
This is an awesome event.

Recent Stats.








I too may be up most of the night! :shock:


----------



## Happy Place

I cannot wait to hear the stories Dawn will have! She should be just about ready to leave her Foresthill stop over (1 hr stop). I have to go to bed but I bet I check the site once in a while!! Prayers for a speedy and safe finish for Dawn and Sultan. :gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I've been checking in all day, watched Phantom go from 101 down to currently in 46th place!!
Our girl is riding strong today!!!

I have to go to bed now, but will be checking in early. Her whole group is still in, amazing, truly wonderful. 
I sure wish I could stay up all night. 

We are all with you Dawn, this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Blue

According to the results I'm getting she hasn't left her last check point yet. It's been about and hour and a half. I wish there was a way to check what the delay is about. Any one know?


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone. How are you finding Phantoms and Sultans placing ? I found where it shows what checkpoints they've been through. This is soooooo exciting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ibriding

She is currently listed 99 on the standings page. Looks like she's still at Forresthill. I hope everything is ok! Go Dawn and Sultan!

Topper you can also click on Results by Rider and there is a place to enter her number.


----------



## chl1234

Ibriding said:


> She is currently listed 99 on the standings page. Looks like she's still at Forresthill. I hope everything is ok! Go Dawn and Sultan!
> 
> Topper you can also click on Results by Rider and there is a place to enter her number.


She is still not moving. I'm starting to get worried. Riders are supposed to be out of the Foresthill check point at 9:45pm. Unless her status has not been updated she may be pulled due to time. Others in her group are far ahead.

Potato Robinson crossed the finish line at 10:05 pm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We are done.

Sultan was NQR on the right hind.

Been one hell of a trip.. will post more details when I get home.


----------



## Ibriding

So sorry to hear that ph13. You are beyond awesome in my book! Distance events are hard physically AND mentally. Great job!


----------



## chl1234

phantomhorse13 said:


> We are done.
> 
> Sultan was NQR on the right hind.
> 
> Been one hell of a trip.. will post more details when I get home.


Sorry you weren't able to finish...but what an amazing achievement to make it as far as you did!


----------



## VickiRose

Well done for getting as far as you did. I figured you had to pull out when it kept showing you at Foresthill for so long. You must both be exhausted. Get some rest and fill us in later.


----------



## Blue

You're my hero! Take care of yourself and Sultan. Well done and can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Topper

Phantomhorse and Sultan you are amazing !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

PH - What a thrill. What an accomplishment! I am proud to "know" you. Getting as far as you did is phenomenal! Get some rest. Hugs for your warrior horse. Hope he is feeling better in the am.


----------



## tjtalon

Awesome job, Phantom! Sorry you had to pull out, but wow...I'm in awe, what an amazing experience!! I'm proud to "know" you too! Sultan going to be alright? (Ok, gotta ask...someone please tell me what NQR means...) You & Sultan get some rest...!


----------



## Eole

PH, what an experience. You've done a great job. Can't wait to hear the whole story. If you and Sultan are fine, then all is good. :loveshower:
Have a safe trip home.

DH kept asking results all day, I think I infected him with the Tevis bug. Considering I want to do it and he always thought endurance is a weird idea (how can trotting for 10-15-20 hours be fun?), I'm thrilled he got interested.

Now, who is going to get the Haggins Cup?
The top 10 riders present their horse to the vets the next morning and one gets awarded the "best condition" Haggins Cup. It is an amazing honor, even more than being first in the race, in my book. Means your horse was well taken care of, and ready for the job.

Corgi, Blue is a clown!

Working ER, got a go. Have a nice Sunday everyone.:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Awesome job, Phantom! Sorry you had to pull out, but wow...I'm in awe, what an amazing experience!! I'm proud to "know" you too! Sultan going to be alright? (Ok, gotta ask...someone please tell me what NQR means...) You & Sultan get some rest...!


Not Quite Right


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> We are done.
> 
> Sultan was NQR on the right hind.
> 
> Been one hell of a trip.. will post more details when I get home.


That is quite a ride Phantom!! Sultan and your health come first, of course!! 

Get lots of rest, then tell us all about it 

This was an exciting event; I had people watching at work that had never even sat on a horse before...they thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickiRose*, what a heartlifting tribute to your Dear mother. So much love and support from everyone is such a blessing. 

Having children around can help remind us that life goes on in the next generations. Making pizzas sounds wonderful. 

*Corgi*: Blue has his own sense of style...I never could keep one of those fly masks on in the pasture. 

*HP*: Good to hear the horses had hay. Hopefully farmer will keep up with that chore. Would be fun if you could keep Nike.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Sorry you had to pull out. Your and Sultan's health is the important thing. Your ride was amazing. Wow. Can't wait for vid time. So proud of you. Be safe coming home.


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, You did an amazing job. So proud of you and Sultan! You got REALLY far! Can't wait to hear all the tales. Hope you are smiling this morning relishing the last few days. Give Sultan a hug, a treat, and thank him for keeping you safe. :wink: What a wild and wonderful experience....and thanks for bringing us along! :runninghorse2:

Guys, what a great group of people you are here! I read through several pages and all of your excitement for PH had me in tears. What a wonderful group of people we have here! God Bless all of you!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quick pop in...had a fantastic impromptu ride at that park we explored last week.

Here's a picture up close to the reservoir. What a beautiiful and wonderful day.

Talk soon!

RIDE STRONG everyone!:gallop:


----------



## dkb811

Phantom, I want to congratulate you on your very impressive and amazing ride! I can see on this thread you have many fans. My husband even got interested in following your stats yesterday. Hope that doesn't sound creepy, us being complete strangers. LOL Anyway, well done!


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- I just checked out your new saddle. WOW I like a few in that line! I have to see if my local shop carries them. It's scary to buy a saddle without knowing if it will fit! 

Here is the one I like:
6914 Daisetta Cordura Trail | High Horse

Of course if we are spending money, I am partial to this one too!
http://www.highhorsesaddles.com/shop/saddles-high-horse/oyster-creek-trail/:cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Guys, what a great group of people you are here! I read through several pages and all of your excitement for PH had me in tears. What a wonderful group of people we have here! God Bless all of you!!


This.

The showing of support and excitement was beyond my wildest expectations.. and I feel like I let everyone down. And worst of all, I feel like I let Sultan down.

This experience has certainly been a life-lesson for me. To start with, I thought it was to teach me that being spontaneous and flying by the seat of your pants and trusting in others was a good thing.. instead it's shown me that doing it yourself (or by others you already totally trust) is the only way you will know its done right.

Just as a warning, this is going to be long and whiny and ranty. It won't hurt my feelings if you don't read it. But I would be interested in hearing independent, not-emotionally-involved options to see if how I feel is justified.

I downplayed and/or didn't mention a lot of things that have gone on.

As you know, Sultan left a couple weeks ago. I had been told that he would have individual turnout. I arrived to Cali to find him turned out with Claire's horses.. apparently it had been "too much of a hassle" to keep him separated so Pete (Claire's husband, who hauled them all out), just turned them all out together.

Sultan had various marks on him Sunday when I arrived, including 2 pretty impressive bite marks.. one of which was directly under where the saddle flap lays and where my right leg would be when riding. It was super fresh - hadn't even finished scabbing over and was still hot and swollen. When I pointed it out to Pete, he just went "oh that is new.. they seemed to be getting along fine." :eek_color:

I can't even describe to you the feeling in my stomach seeing that mark.. even Teresa looked horrified, though she tried to put a good face on it, saying it had days to heal, etc.

Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday were busy with Teresa taking me out on trail and showing me what she could. I am so totally blessed to have such a friend in my life. We went out daily to check on Sultan and to treat his wounds. They had scabbed over and were starting to dry out. The swelling was down and he seemed comfortable. He looked great otherwise, having held his weight well during the trip, etc.

Thursday was supposed to be transition day, moving me from the care of Teresa to the group at the ride. The others had arrived Wed night and we were scheduled to pre-ride the end of the trail on our horses that morning. When I was mounting up, Pete asked me how Sultan was getting up to the start. I looked at him funny and said "what do you mean, however your horses are getting up there. Claire said you had it all arranged." He goes "well john is hauling his horses and our horses up, but he only has a 5 horse trailer so there isn't room for Sultan."

SAY WHAT?! :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:

I went off on the pre-ride still hoping maybe that was some kind of bad joke.. get back to the trailer and have literally just untacked Sultan when Claire comes back from talking to Pete and says "Susie can haul your horse to the start line. But she is leaving in _TEN MINUTES_."

Again, I nearly fell over. Nothing was packed, neither for Sultan or myself (as the plan was to do all that stuff during the day), and the start line is almost a 2 hour drive from the finish. I wasn't going to leave Sultan in a strange place alone, and even if I had wanted to, how was I going to get back without a vehicle?! And the rest of the horses weren't going up until Friday morning, which is the ideal time as the higher elevation makes weird physiologic changes if you are up there too long before the start (and going up Thursday would have been too long).


*posting this part now as not to lose it*


----------



## phantomhorse13

*part two*

I call Teresa. I explain the situation and ask her if its possible she can haul Sultan for me the next morning. Of course she agrees. So I take a deep breath and regroup and get my stuff packed and whatnot. Next thing I know, its time to get ready for dinner. We are having a cookout and "team meeting" about crewing at 6 and had been told we needed to be prompt.

About 5, we pile into one of the rental vehicles and head for the hotel to shower and get ready. Get to hotel and I realize what was supposed to be my hotel room (to share with DH), has been given away to the 2 last-minute additions to the crew people that I hadn't known were coming. Surprise! Now I don't have a room and the hotel is booked solid with firefighters. Hotel won't allow roll-aways in rooms with double beds.. so sorry, no bed for me. 

Call Teresa again. Of course I can stay with her. She was coming to the cookout anyway since she was crewing, so can just take me home with her then. And since she was coming to haul Sultan, I can just go then too. So that was how I managed to even get to the start.

The ride itself was insane. SO many people trying to occupy the same place at the same time (200 started!!). So much DUST, often you literally couldn't see the trail at all. I think it took 20 miles for people to begin to spread out even a little (as in we were nose to tail for all the previous miles) and the holds were chaos.. looked like a war scene with horses and people everywhere. Lots of volunteers which was amazing, but omg.. it amazed me Sultan was able to ignore everything and eat and drink.. I know I couldn't as I was too worried about keeping horses from crashing into him, etc.

Sultan was a rock star all day. He ignored the horses that repeated crashed into his hind end the first 20 miles, he ate and drank despite all the milling and craziness.. but that f*cking bite mark did him in. Despite liberal applications of body glide and desitin all day, it was swollen by the first hold (mile 38).. Some ice got the swelling down somewhat during the hold, but it wasn't enough. i could feel him traveling funny going down hill, trying to protect that side, so got off and walked/jogged as much as I could.. including about 6 miles total of horrible steep canyon that actually shredded my sneakers as I descended!

In the end, his traveling crooked to try to protect his side made his back and his hind end sore. He wasn't horribly lame, just not tracking up evenly. No idea if the pull will be a rider option or a lameness (they must have lost my card since the website says I was overtime despite getting to the vet check in plenty of time). Doesn't matter. All that hard work for nothing. And because of something totally preventable!!

I am trying not to be upset about it, but I want to cry every thing I think about it. The vet who did our last exam said Sultan had the best metabolics and gut sounds of any horse he had seen at that check. Even the treatment vet commented on how good he looked. He should have finished this ride.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Dawn! I am so sorry you went through all that. I can only imagine the strength and courage you and Sultan had to get as far as you did. You had no way to know that Sultan would not have the care that was promised. I would have been a basket case given all the upsets before the start, let a lone riding with so many horses!

You let no one down. You are amazing and I hope when you are well rested you will see this was an adventure worth trying. Now you know you can do it. It will happen again, I feel strongly about this. Next time, completely under your own terms.


----------



## NickerMaker71

First of all....you not finishing is NOT a disappointment AT ALL! For you to have the guts to go and do.....that is what we are so proud of. :wink:

Second...I am so sorry those people were careless and Sultan got hurt and it jeopardized your ride. I am sure you are broken hearted/angry, and you have a right to be.....

BUT....it's a great learning lesson, just like you said. Now you have one under your belt, you KNOW your horse was physically fit enough to complete it, so if you are inclined to do it again, you have a leg up on that.

If you do....maybe this time your DH can get off work and things can be planned a bit better and you can depend on those you trust.

Maybe too, you've learned it's something you wouldn't want to do again....how packed the first 30 miles were.....the check points so crazy....

Good thing....your Sultan was a trooper, something to be very proud of.....

Despite all the other little things....please concentrate on the good. You completed many miles, your horse was fit, you both are safe and soundl, and it's a chance in a lifetime!

We are PrOUD of YOU! Know that! 

Continue to RIDE STRONG:gallop: Enjoy the rest of your journey.


----------



## Celeste

:iagree:

Dawn, like others have said. You did not let Sultan down. As far as he knows, he just had a great time. You have a great team of cheerleaders here. We all are beyond amazed and impressed with you. You have won big time in our minds. 

If you want to do the ride next year, start planning for it now. You know what to expect and what will be going on. Maybe you and your husband can go and ride together. 

If you just want to ride in the east, that is great too. I think that you did great! My horse would have dumped me when she saw all that crowd. :falloff:

We all love you! :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## dkb811

I think you have every right to be upset over the frustrations and let downs you encountered. However, look at how you handled everything, like a pro! You and Sultan went on and did amazingly well. You didn't let anyone down!


----------



## Bondre

I don't want to butt in here seeing as I haven't introduced myself on this' thread (hi, I'm Ruth, I keep dairy goats and have two horses for trail riding), but I want to add my voice to everyone else's in appreciation of your fine achievement, PH13.

I was with you until Robinson Flats last night, when my internet coverage gave up. I even took my horse up a local mountain yesterday afternoon in celebration of the Tevis (small stuff in comparison, but new and a bit daunting for her with all those rock slabs).

I so much admire you both for entering this event. And for getting so far aagainst all the odds. And for having the fittest horse who should by all rights have finished with flying colours.

I'm so sorry things screwed up for you through no fault of your own. You have a right to be furious. Sultan should have been treated like royalty (as his name demonstrates). It's a killer when you have to rely on someone and they let you down. 

But you really shouldn't feel that you let Sultan down. I'm sure you did your 200% best to pick up all the pieces and get your horse to the start in the best possible condition, and to be there for him throughout a long, hard day, just as he tried his heart out for you. But he doesn't know you didn't finish, so try not to dwell on that and to remember the experience as a positive one, as if you were Sultan. Leaving aside all pre-race problems, the crowding at the start, the nerves and tension, you two must have enjoyed some very special moments together during the day, so try to fix on those.

Well done, well done, well done to you both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Topper

Phantom and Sultan - first of all - YOU ROCK !!!!!
I have to say, you are handling this like the true champion you are. I know my temper and I would have been so p_____d off (can I say that word?) you have every reason to be angry and disappointed; not in yourself or your incredible Sultan - but in the idiot that made a decision based on "ease", not a true commitment to what is best for the athletes in his care.
The fact that you and Sultan, with very little notice, travelled completely across our nation and competed and performed like you did. Honestly Phantom, you need to be standing on a box in your barn screaming WE DID IT !!!!
I am honored (I know that sounds sappy) , but I truly am in awe that I know someone that is so committed and dedicated to her sport that she and her partner (Sultan) could even accept the offer and go. YOU TWO ARE WINNERS EVERY SINGLE DAY!
And I agree with whoever suggested.....next year......for some reason this race seems to be the Olympics in your sport - GO FOR IT - your ground crew is behind you 110% !!!!
I think over the next weeks and months you will have a roller coaster of emotions and one of them will be "what if?" .....you two CAN do it, the Vets on site recognized it, and you are aware of what your sweet man was trying to do, in spite of being injured. 
Allow your emotions to surface, process the anger and disappointment, and allow the pride to come shining through - you are a ROCK STAR !!!!!!


----------



## greentree

Aw, Dawn.... Thanks for writing that. Funny, my friend Dawn from Texas had a similar odd experience at Tevis! I did not want to jinx you by telling you about it beforehand. 

You were extremely brave to jump up and do what you did!!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I have nothing to add to what everyone else has posted. They have pretty much said everything I wanted to say and I have tears in my eyes just reading about your experience. 

I am honored to have been able to "be a part of" your amazing experience. You didn't let Sultan down, nor did you let yourself or us down. This was your first experience with tevis and it was a learning curve. Now you know what to expect and what is needed for next year.

You're still my hero!

Give Sultan a big kiss and hug for us.


----------



## Celeste

Ruth, welcome to the best thread on the internet!


----------



## AnitaAnne

This thread was lost for a while so a new one was started. Please go to the new thread to find us all :cowboy:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-608370/


----------



## Maryland Rider

Sometimes this thread disappears.
Just thought to save it a bit longer. Reference material for sure.


----------



## NickerMaker71

. Nice to see the old thread back.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> . Nice to see the old thread back.


Slightly confusing at 545 in the morning, lol:confused_color::dance-smiley05:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Should we resurrect it?


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Should we resurrect it?


Sure!


----------



## tjtalon

(That should been 454 not 545...have to be at work an hour 1/2 earlier, don't know what time it is, lol...)


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Sometimes this thread disappears.
> Just thought to save it a bit longer. Reference material for sure.


MR, did it just "show up" or did you go find it?


----------



## Maryland Rider

I look for this thread periodically.
Most of the time it is not visible at all.
Weeks go by and it is back. Reliable???
I want to know it's here all the time.

I belong to aquarium forums.
They have huge threads and the administrators split them when needed.
I guess HF did not plan on having such huge threads existing.

Due to the invisibility syndrome I vote for the new thread.

I only posted here once in an attempt to prevent deletion.

Prior to yesterdays post I was not even able to post for quite some time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

agree on new thread. partly because switching back here would be confusing.. but also would sure stink when this thread vanishes again.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> agree on new thread. partly because switching back here would be confusing.. but also would sure stink when this thread vanishes again.


Switching back here would indeed be confusing, therefore I'm voting for a secondary "begin again" for those who cannot keep up with/no longer really like/feel rather lost in (those 3, for brevity) in current ongoing thread. Perhaps MR might feel like asking a mod for a name change, which still keeps the history of the many previous pages.

Just a thought.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

Name change would simplify


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm in. Can't keep up with the other thread.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> I'm in. Can't keep up with the other thread.


Where's the triple like button...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well what shall we do?

Thread name?

Who to start it?

I cannot keep up with the new thread.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A name that is only inviting to us backyard riders. Those who are purely into horses for the love of the smell and simple ride. Nothing fancy. No grasshoppers. Terry, you start it.


----------



## tjtalon

My comp lost 'net just now with thunder-snow, but....thinking...

How about, considering asking the mod to change the name & keep the history (asking you, MR, to ask, or Nicker, I'm not comp savvy enough):

How about "Back40", then say for intro, what the thread will be, as in quote what Nicker just wrote above.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> A name that is only inviting to us backyard riders. Those who are purely into horses for the love of the smell and simple ride. Nothing fancy. No grasshoppers. Terry, you start it.


^^THIS:cowboy::runninghorse2::loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

I'll keep thinking, re name, Back40 had just popped into my head. Gotta get ready for work tomorrow now...


----------



## Happy Place

I'm in too. I like back 40!


----------



## Blue

Back 40 sounds good to me too. I'm with TJ. Maryland could you ask about the name change? That would work, right?


----------



## tjtalon

Onward and Upward to the Back40...! MR, I think you've been designated as official name changer...can you do that?


----------



## Haileybeth

Needing help here. We lost our Arab mare last night to colic. The whole family is devastated. 
My problem is my other mare is alone now. We have a goat and sheep she rooms with. Is that enough? Should I board her? I can't get another horse. I've lost 3 and I don't have the strength right now.


----------



## NickerMaker71

How about 40s back at the dinner table. Lol


----------



## tjtalon

Haileybeth said:


> Needing help here. We lost our Arab mare last night to colic. The whole family is devastated.
> My problem is my other mare is alone now. We have a goat and sheep she rooms with. Is that enough? Should I board her? I can't get another horse. I've lost 3 and I don't have the strength right now.


I'm very sorry for your loss, but, this isn't an appropriate thread for your questions. look on HorseForum, there are many threads where you can repost.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> How about 40s back at the dinner table. Lol


I was thinking this morning, perhaps a nice long picnic table with benches!! (Under a spreading tree, of course, with friend's horses out & about being a herd...back 40, after all, lol).

I just had a thought ("uh, oh, she's thinking again..."), wondering about a private, members only thread (like the Saloon [which never has much action, but that was the only reference I could think of). I have no idea how to do that:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

I thought of that also TJ, but not sure how to do it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Working on something............:wink:


----------



## Eole

Our new friends on 40+ will all get confused. They don't know we lost our post. This is funny. I know it's the very same, but I'm somehow happy to find this old place. Like moving back into an old home. With memories of old friends who are gone.


----------



## Eole

I just read previous comments. I have a hard time to follow the new 40 as well. But I suspect a new thread will have the same effect. Same thing happening on the 50+ by the way. There is a welcoming non-judgemental easy-going feeling at our picnic table; I think we are talkative ourselves and we attract talkative people. It's both a fun quality and a curse.


----------



## Blue

Well, it would be very nice if we could figure out something. I know that another forum I was on ended up having a small select group start their own private group on book of faces. I'm really not mean and anti social, I just miss having the dinner table banter we used to have.

In the meantime, I may be off line for awhile. I think I've picked up a malware or a virus of some kind. I'm off work at noon today and will be taking my laptop to the Apple fixit place in Sedona. They can probably fix it in no time flat, but the drive up there and back needs to be planned.

Looking forward to checking back in when it's fixed.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Well, it would be very nice if we could figure out something. I know that another forum I was on ended up having a small select group start their own private group on book of faces. I'm really not mean and anti social, I just miss having the dinner table banter we used to have.


Exactly, Blue. I was thinking it might sound exclusionary, but...it kinda is, but it's not to be mean. I too miss the "dinner table banter" among the old friends...hence the private club idea. That old dining room table was never very large, maybe the idea is to "move it out of storage", back into that old house.

(And it's not to confuse all of the new people on 40+, Eole; they've got a fine, active thread going & no reason for them to switch).

Interested to hear what Nicker is working on...

Blue, hope you feel better soon & get your laptop up & running again.


----------



## tjtalon

Ooops, sorry, Blue, read your post too fast...the laptop has the virus, not you. Well...

Need more coffee...


----------



## Blue

I know what you meant.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Don't know if I am bothering folks with chicken talk. Sorry if I was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Don't know if I am bothering folks with chicken talk. Sorry if I was.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, no, AnitaAnne...your chickens & others' chickens & a large variety of topics on 40+ is...what that thread IS, & it's just fine.

I was leery of just this, someone getting hurt feelings. The thinking out loud here from a very few of us is totally concerning something else. NOTHING PERSONAL. And nothing "wrong". Not explaining very well.

Maybe Blue & Nicker can explain it better than I can.


----------



## tjtalon

AA, PMd you.


Liken it to folks who were involved with & enjoyed the small town high school baseball team...then the team went Major League.

I'm a small town girl at heart.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yikes, hope I am not the one they want to get away from.. :sad: I can also stop posting so much if everyone is finding it tedious.


----------



## tjtalon

People are really truly taking this the wrong way and misunderstanding.


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> Our new friends on 40+ will all get confused. They don't know we lost our post. This is funny. I know it's the very same, but I'm somehow happy to find this old place. Like moving back into an old home. With memories of old friends who are gone.


 Just a bit confusing :wink:
But this is actually the thread that roped me in here at HF. 

So I was stalking you guys loooong before I introduced myself


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm so confused...is there more than one forty something group? I'm happy with the current group and chicken stories, and horse stories, and people stories etc.


----------



## tjtalon

frlsgirl said:


> I'm so confused...is there more than one forty something group? I'm happy with the current group and chicken stories, and horse stories, and people stories etc.


No, not at all. Keep going to the one started (again) by Maryland Rider, not this (old one) one started by Country Woman. A few of us just wanted to change something up for our own needs & something is in transition, but won't affect YOUR thread.

Realize and understand the confusion. You're rightfully "at home" with the current, wonderful group.


----------



## tjtalon

SwissMiss said:


> Just a bit confusing :wink:
> But this is actually the thread that roped me in here at HF.
> 
> So I was stalking you guys loooong before I introduced myself


Then you've been stalking a long time! To reiterate what I just wrote to frlsgirl, the one now extant (begun again by Maryland Rider when the original thread disappeared) is the real true Over40s for Mature People, as it now has become.

Hope that clears up the confusion a bit.

Pay no attention here to the "man behind the curtain" (from the original "Wizard of Oz". This offshoot is in transition.

Keep on where you are....


----------



## tjtalon

Bumping this up, for ease of discovery for Blue when she returns & for Nicker when she has time.

For any still-confused lookers-in, I posted just now on over40s, to hopefully further clarify.


----------



## Blue

Oiye!!!! (head slapping) 

I'm on husbands computer. Thought about waiting until I got mine back, but just couldn't stay away!

I was afraid of this. Hoofinmouth.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Oiye!!!! (head slapping)
> 
> I'm on husbands computer. Thought about waiting until I got mine back, but just couldn't stay away!
> 
> I was afraid of this. Hoofinmouth.


Yup....:icon_rolleyes:Sigh...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Don't really understand, but when someone says "this thread" and "your thread" there is quite obviously a problem. So I don't really know who exactly wants to break off from who. Will be Sorry to see you all go. I can see I have been placed outside of the private group. So once again hope you all find what you are searching for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, please don't misunderstand. Nobody is planning to break off from anyone. All that a couple of us were talking about was how small we used to be and how we've grown. Please remember that a couple of us are considerably older than many of the newer participants of the over 40's thread. 

It's incredible to read and follow the energy but not always easy to participate because our lives and energy level are so different. Therefore we post many different things, but that doesn't mean that anyone has been excluded. Have some of us been excluded because we don't "show"? Or ride endurance? Or breed awesome horses? Or have in depth knowledge of genetics? I don't think so. 

Following your posts of your new chicks is fun! Following your posts of your adventures with the "possessed van" was exciting. Following EVERYONE'S adventures is why we keep logging in. 

So please don't misunderstand any of our posts.

And sorry for the delay in this post, but my computer is in getting fixed and this is husbands laptop.

I'm not planning to go away anywhere, like it or not.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Don't really understand, but when someone says "this thread" and "your thread" there is quite obviously a problem. So I don't really know who exactly wants to break off from who. Will be Sorry to see you all go. I can see I have been placed outside of the private group. So once again hope you all find what you are searching for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm........Wow.......I see there is some major misunderstanding here! :sad:

Nobody is being excluded, everyone thinks everyone is wonderful, truth be told!! TRUTH! All stories of chickens, new horses, lessons, etc are very fun to read.......

But....I know personally, cannot keep up. Not with the schedule I now have. There are many new wonderful people on the 'newest' 40 thread, and it goes FAST.....

AND....I will be perfectly honest, as I was going to post this a couple weeks ago when people wondered where I was (see I still peek in at lunch) but I didn't, but *honestly I do not feel like I fit in anymore*. So many of you take lessons, have trainers, breed horses, show, compete.....the list goes on. All those things are truly wonderful....and here is me.....

I am only a backyard rider.......I am a half crippled up person with a half crippled up cow horse who likes to stroll the back dirt roads. I haven't added to the thread in the last two weeks honestly because I do not feel like I am worthy of anything good to talk about. I do not do anything you guys do! I shovel poo and mosey down the dirt road.

So...I was slowly slipping away into the sunset, quietly reading your lives, and slugging through my boring life here.

When MR found the 'old' original 40 thread it was funny to see it back! I know I have posted on it for a good 2 or more years!!!! So many people have come and gone.....some have even died along the way. 

Finding it brought back a lot of memories of the years some of us have been on here so long (we have become a small family that has even met in real life)....memories we thought we had lost......memories like MR and Roaddy helping me through my DHs heart surgery. See, many of you weren't even on here then......us 'old' timers just wanted to 'save' what we had thought we lost.


Change is hard.....resurrecting our lost past was just something fun.....and maybe at a slower speed.....:wink: It was NEVER meant to separate 
anyone....just resurrecting some of our past for pure enjoyment.

Please, PH and AA.....you both have taken offense, and honestly and truthfully, you needn't.

HOpe that clarifies things a bit. I should be writing lesson plans right now....but I felt I also needed to shed some light.

Have a good day all! It's Friday! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker and Blue explained much better than I could.

NO ONE dislikes anyone or wants to go away from any thread.

Just was looking for another place to "play", but to no exclusion of anywhere else.


----------



## tjtalon

Or ANYONE else.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Look at it this way. Both threads are fun to read. Enjoy both. I am a creature of habit so I tend to stay where I am, but it will be fun to jump back and forth to see what is going on here. Just enjoy. We have a lot of adventures to share. I hope to be contributing to that area this year. :thumbsup: Like the song many years ago said, 'Don't worry, be happy.'


----------



## Eole

Ellen, thanks for your words of wisdom. :loveshower:


----------



## Koolio

I'm confused and don't know where to go...


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I'm confused and don't know where to go...


PM'd you, Tracey.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Ellen, thanks for your words of wisdom. :loveshower:


PM'd you, Eole.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Ellen, thanks for your words of wisdom. :loveshower:


This^^^. Thank you Ellen!!


----------



## bsms

I'm too old to be posting here, but this cracked me up:_"but *honestly I do not feel like I fit in anymore*. So many of you take lessons, have trainers, breed horses, show, compete.....the list goes on. All those things are truly wonderful....and here is me....._

_ I am only a backyard rider.......I am a half crippled up person with a half crippled up cow horse who likes to stroll the back dirt roads. I haven't added to the thread in the last two weeks honestly because I do not feel like I am worthy of anything good to talk about. I do not do anything you guys do! I shovel poo and mosey down the dirt road._"​I hit 58 in a few weeks, but I can relate to that...from one 'shovel poo and mosey-er' to another...

:cheers:
:riding:​


----------



## NickerMaker71

bsms said:


> I'm too old to be posting here, but this cracked me up: I hit 58 in a few weeks, but I can relate to that...from one 'shovel poo and mosey-er' to another...
> ​ :cheers:
> :riding:​



:rofl::rofl:

Glad I am not alone! 

I actually love shovling poo. I find it to be therapeutic after a long, arduous day at work. Although, I only have two to clean out, too! :wink:

And moseying down the road....my guy moves s-l-o-w....it seems like the more stressed and tense I am....the slower he moves. He forces me to chill out. :cowboy: He's good for my soul! (and my blood pressure...it's extremely low! :wink


----------



## tjtalon

I'm 62, bsms, and I'm looking forward to learning how to mosey along well, lol!


----------



## Happy Place

Nicker Jay and Timmy could have a slow race lol. Wish we could ride together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place, how's Timmy/Moze doing? I've missed any pictures. (Btw, you're on FB, right? Can I find you there? Would like to friend you, have wanted to for a long time...only if you want to, of course...).

Weather is turning nice again for now. Makes me want to go out to the horses, but right now it's a sea of mud anyway & I'm having split days off because of a cashier's vacation, so...no time. Horse Time will get here in it's own good time, I reckon.

Have tomorrow off & would really like to clean up my disaster of a patio. This winter did it in, big time. My big white vase that held my fake cherry tree broke with the freezing & my fake fig tree keeps falling when there's big wind. And there's leaves, some mud, dirty lawn chairs & tables...just icky. Wondering how to afix my fig tree to a porch post. Had it in the middle by the outside of the patio for a screen (I've seen a couple people walk by on the common area sidewalk of the courtyard actually bending over to try and see thru my patio window. Good grief. Maybe those idiots have moved, haven't seen them lately. Most of the walkers are Russian couples, who mind their own business).

First task will be cleaning my little fish tank 'tho. Should've done it last night after work, but was just too tired. I got sick of only having one fantail guppy & one tetra (can't remember what kind), so on the way home stopped at my favorite family-owned pet store and got 2 male fantail guppies (pretty, silver with red tails), 2 rummynose tetra & 2 tiny pygmy cory catfish. That's all the tank can handle, but the tank needs cleaned, big time. Counted all this morning, so haven't killed anyone so far!

Obviously no horsey news here, but it's good to just ramble on for a bit. Always, 'tho, in my head is "when is horse time"....!

Soon!


----------



## Blue

I got my computer back! Tried to post something last night, but with my new upgrade Google Chrome doesn't work as well so had to switch back to Safari. Now it seems to be working well.

Had a great ride on old Bart the other day in my new Cashel soft saddle. Need to make a few adjustments but I think it will be a good option for me to get him out for a ride a couple times a week to keep the old guy healthy and happy.


----------



## tjtalon

Glad you got your comp back, Blue!

Bart looks really good! I've been following the soft saddle discussion on Krones, interesting. Glad it will give you the opportunity to ride him a bit.

Trying to wake up here, "slept in" till 7a. Another cup of coffee oughta do it....


----------



## Blue

I slept in too! Until 6:30. That doesn't get to happen very often. It felt good, but then 5 dogs and 4 horses are staring at me like they're dying if they don't get fed soon. They know the routine is I get my coffee first.


----------



## Happy Place

It snowed all day yesterday. When I left for church this am, the back roads were a little icey. Now I'm home with groceries done and still nursing my sore back. DH thinks I'm stressing about going back to work and getting ready for testing. I am. I wake up in the right thinking about it . I'm not sure if my back is tight because of it.

Think I'm gonna take it slow, do some cooking and watch movies. Hopefully I'll get a walk in, if the wind stays down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, yes your back could very well be tight because of the stress. Not much you can do about that other than try to calm the stress with what ever works for you. I don't like to advise people to partake of adult beverages because there are a lot of people out there that shouldn't and can't, but a glass of wine can go a long way to adding some octane to a couple of Ibuprofen.

Really hope you feel better soon. i know how frustrated you are. I once spent over a year with all of the good weather spent on injuries and illness. Then the crappy weather came and I was fine. Disappointing, but that's Murphy for ya'.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> It snowed all day yesterday. When I left for church this am, the back roads were a little icey. Now I'm home with groceries done and still nursing my sore back. DH thinks I'm stressing about going back to work and getting ready for testing. I am. I wake up in the right thinking about it . I'm not sure if my back is tight because of it.
> 
> Think I'm gonna take it slow, do some cooking and watch movies. Hopefully I'll get a walk in, if the wind stays down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stress tightens my back, big time. Hot bath, epsom salts....and that glass of wine w/ibuprofen is a good idea...


----------



## tjtalon

I got my patio cleaning accomplished (fish tank...not yet...). Looks nice, tidied up. Managed to save some "cherry tree" branches from the broken-poted fake tree & stuffed them into the fake fig tree base. Afixed the "fig" to the post with a dog leash & told it to STAY. My wind chimes are happy, sounds very pretty today with a light breeze. Weather is gorgeous!


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> Had a great ride on old Bart the other day in my new Cashel soft saddle. Need to make a few adjustments but I think it will be a good option for me to get him out for a ride a couple times a week to keep the old guy healthy and happy.
> View attachment 779049


Awesome Blue! That saddle looks comfy for both you and Bart! How old is Bart again? I've been riding Sam with a bareback pad for 15-20 minutes a few times a week to bring him back to work. He's 25 or 26 this year an lost quite a lot of muscle mass in his haunches and top-line over the winter. The ice really prevents them from moving around. Although treated, the Cushings isn't helping either. First time out he felt pretty unsteady, but improves with each ride. We only walk for now, but its a start and he's happy to get out of the paddock for a bit.


----------



## tjtalon

I think Blue said that Bart is 34.

Janice's Callie is 32. Doing well, but can't be ridden.

Spirit will be 22 on April 22nd; going way strong...she's primed. I so want to work with her.

Gotta go deal with a fish tank, thinking of moving it to the other side of the living room...

Need Horse Breath sometime soon!


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, patio looks so comfy. Wish I could visit. My patio is a hodge lodge of half completed projects and dog toys.

*Koolio*, Bart is 34 this year. Never give up working Sam! What I learned is that I now have to work Bart twice as slow to bring him back, and he'll never really be "back". Just the equivalent of a healthy old man. But that's ok with me as long as he's happy and not in any pain. Your winters are definitely a complication. I can see why you do so much indoor riding in the winter.

Would love to see some recent pics of Sam.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, patio looks so comfy. Wish I could visit. My patio is a hodge lodge of half completed projects and dog toys.


I have a cozy, comfy little rental place, hope I can keep it. Would love you to visit...on that note, maybe somehow someday, we can meet up. Arizona ain't so far from me:cowboy:


----------



## Eole

Is Bart really 34? Amazing! He looks really good.
Our winters are long indeed. I haven't ridden since January 31st. Buttercup is the boss mare, so she gets more than her share of hay. She's getting too fat. Can't wait to put her back to work.

Lovely patio TJ. Next, pictures of the fish tank? I know absolutely nothing about fish. Had 2 goldfish when I was a kid, that the extent of my knowledge.

Blue: it takes a horse person to be happy to "sleep in" until... 6:30. 

HP, if it's stress causing back pain, maybe a good massage would help?

Is MR hanging around?


----------



## tjtalon

Teeny tank & tiny fish, Eole! used to have much bigger tanks/bigger fish (in another life), but I'm good with small now!

Work today. Am a bit sore from dragging the tank across the living room, lol.

Here's a pic. Needs cleaned & the decorations rearranged (need a backdrop picture, too. Wires not very pretty...)


----------



## Blue

I like it TJ. Sometimes I miss our big tank. Can't even remember now why we had to give it up.

Supposed to ride with DIL today. Need to get out there and feed early and get the truck hitched up. Planning to take the Bell Trail and maybe follow it a little further. At least it follows Clear Creek so there's water for the dogs.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Blue! 

When I was in my mid-30s-ish, I had 2 30 gallon tanks, each occupied by an Oscar, & a 15 gallon tank full of goldfish to feed them (a LOT of work, those tanks). They loved toys & played ball in their tanks (I'd toss in the ball, they'd chase it, "kill" it then push it over to the side of their tank, eyeballing me until I threw it in again). They were fun, but I'm more than happy with my few little guppies & tetras now.

Hope you have a wonderful ride today!


----------



## Happy Place

I went back to work. It snowed. It's cold. It's muddy. My horse loves me. That is all :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

Hey all. My ride today was very nice, but a little off kilter at the same time. DIL brought her 2 heelers AND her Lab mix. The heelers are Jesse's brothers so about 6 mos old and ready to start learning the trails. However, the Lab mix, Brandi, is a typical Lab and runs off the trail all over the place! She's such a sweet dog, but this is snake season..... We were so busy trying to keep everyone under control that I didn't get much on video.

However, we didn't do the whole trail, only about the first couple miles. When you split off onto the actual Bell Trail it gets NARROW and Yikes! I've been on it once on a much smaller horse. Had no intention of taking "wide load Lacey" on it. If you have time, check out YouTube "Horse Trail Riding Bell Trail". I don't know how to post a link. It's almost 10 min long, but pay attention to 8:30. That's the reason I've done it once and have no desire to do it again. 

But the scenery is incredible!

Lacey got a bath and so did Bart. Someone said I might like the "stick" for my GoPro better than the helmet cam, so I'm going to look into that.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I understand your hen came home! Yay!


----------



## tjtalon

Gosh, Blue, I can certainly understand not being able to GoPro & handle dogs that include a silly Lab! I very little about the GoPros, how is a stick easier to handle, where does it go? Good you got a ride 'tho, and a nice day off!

Happy, did see where your chicken came home. Brave chicken, good for her. Loved your post; some days are just...days. And it does sound like Timmy loves you!

Not much to say about "here". Just went to work. In spite of pain issues, I do like the job, a lot, but at present the hourly pay just isn't working. Getting discouraged. Everything about it otherwise is perfect; the job itself, the commute, the people like me. I hate the thought of job hunting again, I'm getting too old for this. Something's gotta break. I'd spoken with the owner/manager a few weeks ago, she said that this is the time of year where pay is reviewed. Do I wait for a miracle, or go hunting...very soon.

That's my whine of the night, thanks for listening. Sometimes it just is nice to say what's going on; not for advice necessarily & certainly not for sympathy, but just to express to friends an "AARGH!" Ok, I'm done...

Onward and upward. It always helps my perspective & life-motivation to get out to the horses & haven't been able to get out to Janice's since March 14th. It'll come.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, I do understand. There's got to be some alternatives. Why is it that we've worked and slaved our entire lives and at this age we're still scrambling? Not right.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, I do understand. There's got to be some alternatives. Why is it that we've worked and slaved our entire lives and at this age we're still scrambling? Not right.


No, not right. Thanks for "hearing". Lol, sometimes/most of the time, I just wish for a good night's sleep. Have been under stress so long it's ridiculous. Going to go to bed soon...

and keep on truckin':cowboy:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> Is MR hanging around?


Yep!

Just waiting for better weather to go to camp.
It's muddy, rainy, and not warm enough for my liking.

Camping Commentary is on hold right now.


----------



## Rob55

Maryland Rider said:


> Sometimes this thread disappears.
> 
> Just thought to save it a bit longer. Reference material for sure.













I haven't been here in a long time. Moving settling and getting older. I have been riding the attached horse for the past 90 days. I leased him. He is a little young and hot for an old guy like me. Looking for something a little less challenging. 

Rob


----------



## Blue

*Rob*, he's beautiful! But.... I get that! Green horses are for young bones, right? Im at an age that I appreciate _solid_ energy under me.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! Been a busy couple of days off. Got a very nice ride in with DIL and started some more seeds. Lost quite a few in that last wind storm. We had our little greenhouse weighted down with bricks, but the wind took it out anyway, bricks and all. My straw bales are ready to get some plants in and I did put a few in, mostly tomatoes and onions. The rest will have to wait.

Sadder news, haven't seen Charlie, my cat, since Sunday night. He's disappeared for a day before, but not this long. Really worried.:sad:


----------



## Happy Place

HI Rob, welcome back. I tried a good few younger more energetic boys before I settled on my nice calm 10 yr old. I don't need any more falls if I can possibly help it!

It's snowing. And raining. And cold. WHERE IS SPRING?


----------



## Blue

Hey everybody! Bumping this up. Took me a long time to find it.

My 3 days off haven't started that well. Got the flu. Ugh. Aches, sick, headache the whole thing. 

Still no Charlie.

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Eole

Flu on day off is illegal I think. Missing kitties too. Hugs to you. :hug:

Snowing and raining here as well. Just finished my taxes, I'm brain-dead.

Hi Rob55. Stunning black horse, but totally understand wanting less challenge and more fun riding. We don't bounce as well.


----------



## Blue

Oooo, taxes. I should be doing that, but just not up to it.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for bumping this up, Blue. Sorry you have the flu, yuck. Hope you feel better quick so can still enjoy some time off. I feel bad about Charlie, sorry he hasn't shown up. I was hoping.

Eole, that's enough snow already, you've got more than enough!

Good to see you, Rob, beautiful horse! But hope you can find a lease partner that is more to your liking.

I haven't been posting anywhere much, just not much to say. Just doing the one foot in front of the other thing, trying to keep my hopes up for some horsey time.

Weather's being pretty at present, 'tho!


----------



## Rob55

Blue. Praying your cat shows up an you get well soon. Eole, TJ yes he is beautiful, but he needed more riding than I could give him and I needed less risk. I'm moving 30 miles north. The barn and owner are 10 miles south. Soon as I move I'll start looking for a more mature and stabile mount. Spring is in the air. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

I'm better now, but Wow! Stiff and sore.

TJ, I really hope things look up for you soon. You've been through enough.

Well, I've got one day off left and a ton of stuff left to do that didn't get done for the last two days. Time to pare down the todo list.

Still not ready to put away Charlie's dishes and litter pan though. Not sure why. ((sigh))


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Still not ready to put away Charlie's dishes and litter pan though. Not sure why. ((sigh))


I wouldn't be able to do it yet either...cuz, you just never know...


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, I had a wonderful time at Equine Affaire Saturday even though the weather was pretty bad. It was cold and we had snow flurries. The DH didn't bring warm clothing or gloves. I kept telling him before we left to dress warm and get gloves. I sure am glad I did. Here are a couple pics from the show.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Hope it's ok to chime in. Hope everyone is doing well. There are many memories on this thread and I am glad to see it restored and continue. It is kind of like those old towns here in the South that have the old courthouse square. We have a courthouse square in Moulton and I was so glad to see that historical site preserved. It just has a very special place like the original thread has.

*Blue * I hope your cat shows up soon. I have 3 and I know how attached we get to pets. Don't put its bowls away yet.

*Twalker * Those are beautiful pics. Love the white draft horse. I know you had a good time.

*TJ * I hope you get some horsey time soon. I miss seeing new pics of you and Spirit. I am sorry the job is not quite enough. Would another part time job be possible. As long as the hours don't interfere with getting out to see the horses, it might just work into the job you need. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.

*MR* Do you remember River? He found his human this past week. Now I see why River and I did not gel. He was meant to be with this new owner. This young girl fell in love with him and rides him with no fear. He seems at ease with her. I hope they have the same wonderful adventures you and your SSH have on the trails. I was really glad to see that end so happily.

Hope its ok for me to visit. Got to go feed. I am WAY late:icon_rolleyes:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Eole

Ellen, that is great news about River. He was a very cute horse. I remember many here were worried about you getting a young green mare. Well, you followed your heart and you were right. Peach is young, but I think she has an old soul, if that makes any sense.

Twalker, I also love the drafts, they are stunning. Glad you had fun at EA, although it was so cold.

Lamb shoulder slowly roasting in the oven, the house smells heavenly. I have a friend raising lambs, so I'm lucky to have good quality local meat. 

Taxes are in the mail. Big sigh. Now out to clean the stable with the dogs. Do I see snowflakes? YES I see snowflakes. Will it ever end...


----------



## Happy Place

Nathalie- a lamb shoulder sounds wonderful! Hope that snow stops for you soon! I think we are finally at the end here. It will be in the after tomorrow it will be in the 60s -70 for the next 15 days. TYBJ

Not much else to say. Can't wait for this work week to end.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice to see activity on this ol' thread; old "historical courthouse square" indeed, Ellen. Nice to see that the "point" is being understood.

Great pics, Twalker, glad you had a good time!

Happy Place, hope you get some time & energy to go see your Timmy.

Eole, sorry that you are seeing snowflakes, it's gotta get to Spring there sometime, right? Lamb shoulder roast sounds so good, had lamb once, it was yummy.

Ellen, happy to hear that you've heard good news about River & her new friend. Eole's right, Peaches does seem an "old soul". She sounds so perfect for you (& she's so pretty, too!). I have no new pictures of Spirit to share, no new horsey news. Last time I was out there was March 14th, so that's a month ago now, short of 2 days.

It was a good, long lesson 'tho, with Spirit. Learned some facial endorphin-release things to relax her before riding. Was an intensive oblong thing 'tho, since she constantly got distracted with Fire being nearby (Janice astride). But, we did well.

As for a picture, I wish I could've captured this, while I was resting a few mintutes after untacking & grooming Spirit. She was standing so quietly at the post, just admiring her front hooves (go figure, she does that). Her coat was glistening in the sun & the wind (good breeze) was picking up her tail & mane & tiny bits of snow had gotten picked up...all was a glittery/sun'breeze moment. very pretty. I don't think a camera could've captured that anyway, quite, at least not those very seconds.

I can't say much about my job or surrounding issues right now. My 90 days review is in a month. I still want to hold out, as everything is fine except the $$ (& the split days off hopefully an occasional thing, since I had Sundays-Mondays off there for a bit...did mention to the owner/manager that 2 days off in a row is rather needed, if possible...other people there have that...). We'll see.

I hadn't even had a thought to be here writing, but with seeing the post active (thank you, Blue)...well, feels good to be on here.

Later all....


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, photos rarely capture the incredible beauty we see. 

You know, I started at TSC last April. It was _forever_, before I got a decent schedule. At first I was the "knew kid" and got all nights and weekends. After I proved that I worked hard, and stuck with it, as people moved on one by one I now have a decent schedule. I'm not saying everything is going to work out to what you want, just saying it takes time. Having a job you really enjoy is worth trying to figure out some other alternatives.

But, I'm not there with you and not sure how dire the situation is. In the meantime, we're all sending you good thoughts and strong energy!


----------



## tjtalon

Bumping up...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am so thankful for coffee. It is the one vice I just can't relinquish I slept like a log last night thanks to my allergy meds. I will go for many a blue moon without having to take anything for allergies and then the something blooms that turns me into a sneezin' and snortin' monster. I am just glad to have access to modern medicine. Wouldn't want anything to interfere with riding the trails this weekend. 

*Natalie * I am really happy about River too. He has really turned out to be a nice horse. The little girl that got him is an innate horsewomen and rides him like they have been trail partners forever. Brings back childhood memories for me. Yes, how wonderful it was to be so fearless and brave. :wink: 
*
TJ* Hopefully spring will burst forth and you can get out to visit Spirit. I will be hoping for some really good weather with mild temps for you. Getting out and visiting with the horses with set you right. I can't believe how much a few buds and blooms here and there has given me a new lease on life. Hang in there:hug:

Feed time:icon_rolleyes: Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

Just really had to share. You all know I've been searching for a reasonable soft saddle for Bart so I can give him a little exercise. Well, I've settled on the Mustang brand. It's awesome! Comfortable for both of use. Easy to tack up, easy to store.

I rode Bart down the road for about 20 minutes tonight and he felt awesome! In fact the neighbors mare is in heat and you'd never know Bart was 34. He was at full attention, but still gaited out nicely. 

I miss riding him on the trails! There's never going to be another Bart.


----------



## Eole

Blue, I double-like that post!
A good horse is priceless and riding a 34 yo is amazing. 

Glad the saddle is a success and you can enjoy saddle time on your old boy. Is he a stallion? Or just being a boy?

Alizé is only 16, but was so stiff at the end of last season that I considered she might become a pasture pet before long. I rode today and she felt good. I'm probably paranoid about my horses wellness, I wish they could talk.


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, no Bart's not a stallion, but he wasn't cut until he was 10 and then they "proud" cut him because the father of the young girl riding him wanted to keep his "majestic" look during shows! Yikes! That poor girl just couldn't control him. They tried more and more bit and then more and more "tools". 

They finally gave him to my SIL who just turned him loose in her backyard to play with the dogs for 4 years. When she needed money I bought him. It took a lot of work and more than a couple broken bones to get him under control. But, when I finally did get his attention, he was the most amazing trail companion I've ever known.

Oops, sorry to get so wordy, but I'm pretty proud of him and I know that my time with him will be limited.


----------



## Blue

remember last year when Lacey cut her leg and it completely blew up and got infected and Roadyy said to use Underwoods. I was taking pictures of progress, which was amazing by the way, then the winter coat grew in and couldn't really tell much. 

For those that are interested I'm posting the first day, the "blow up" and then today. I firmly believe in this Underwoods.

This is the cut. October 2015 The goop is Swat. I was just trying to keep the flies out until I could figure out what direction to take with this.








Day 3 or 4. Ugh!








After the messy treatments that don't always look very nice, this is today April 2016. Can hardly tell.


----------



## tjtalon

Offline a few days because of modem issues, but am back, so...bumping this up!

Blue, I'd wondered how the Underwoods treatment had gone. WoW! That's incredible.

Ok, enough for me, just wanted to pop in, say hi. Had today off, got some stuff done (Sunday off too, mostly crashed). Hope there's a HorseMomnday in my future.

And hope the snow is going to go away now....enough is enough....


----------



## Blue

Hi there TJ. Was thinking of you today. Hoping your feeling better.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Hi there TJ. Was thinking of you today. Hoping your feeling better.


Good morning! Getting there....

Windows 10 is a PIA, bit am figuring it out. Back to work today, was nice to have 2 days off.


----------



## Happy Place

My computer came with windows 10. I hated it and converted back.
It takes me forever to get used to new Op systems. I'm on the computer all day long at work, even do some stuff in the tech department, still hate changing systems. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Eole

Computer keeps asking me daily to upgrade to Windows 10. NO THANKS!
First day off. Started de-cluttering my house. No ride, but spent time doing ground work with Buttercup.
Cheers!


----------



## Blue

Hey, does anyone know if I can leave fly scrims on my horses over night? I take their fly masks off, but wondering about the fly sheets


----------



## tjtalon

I did it by mistake, working my way thru it, finding my stuff...not much fun. Now there's a new HF forum-thing...aargh...


----------



## tjtalon

Janice leaves flysheets on the susceptible horses, not masks 'tho.


----------



## tjtalon

I should've done quote for the last two, not quick reply...ooops...


----------



## Blue

This new format is gonna take a little getting used to. 

Yeah, I take masks off every night. I got two fly sheets, mostly cuz they were on sale and Bart needs one when the midge season gets here. Putting them on now to get them used to it. I don't think Bart likes his, but Lacey is enough of a diva that she's enjoying the attention.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm going to do the classic version. The new format acted weird on my desktop (like only loading half pages for instance). Besides, the bright white hurt my eyes &...just plain don't like it.

Windows10 let me find my icons/toolbar. How nice of it, lol.


----------



## Blue

Bumping.

Why oh why can't I sleep late? For that matter, why don't I sleep? I have no problem falling asleep, it's staying asleep that seems to be a problem. Ugh!

Taking my daughter to Phoenix today to go shopping! She'll be 21 next month and I absolutely hate the way she dresses. She's a big girl (all over) and at 6' tall she's noticeable. Beautiful girl and certainly not obese, but overweight just the same. At her age she wants to dress for her age instead of her size. There has got to be a happy medium. So, off to the big mall we go. I told her I'd buy her 3 new outfits if I could have final approval on them. She was hurt for a couple of days, but finally texted me and said that she'd like to look good for her birthday so here we go!


----------



## Eole

Hope you had good mother-daughter day. You tag along and you pay? She has a good deal! I hate shopping for clothes and wish I had a mom to accompany me. Can you be my mom?


----------



## Blue

I'll be your Mom.  Actually we had a very nice day. It's about 125 miles to Phoenix so we had to leave fairly early. City traffic sucks, but my awesome little jeep took care of us. 

Walked the entire mall twice, maybe even 3 times because I was getting lost. We found two pairs of capri's and two tops. The tops are the same one in different colors :x . I found one nice little top for me. Actually I found tons of stuff for me, but we were there for her so I restrained myself.

Decided to go have lunch and find a Ross. Had a really nice lunch (2 glasses of merlot, she drove), found a TJ Maxx. Close enough.

There she actually found some really nice things. And I found tons of stuff for me.

Poor daughter. Even she is beginning to recognize these stores cater to size 0. Size 5 at the most. She's not obese, but she's 6' tall and very well endowed as well as somewhat overweight due to a past long time relationship with mac and cheese. The affair is over, but it takes time to slim down. Plus we found out her biological mother has a weight issue. Some people just have a slower metabolism and the mac and cheese didn't help, right.

Anyway, I did get her to see that, sadly, she can't wear the same styles as some of her friends, but she can look just as beautiful in the right garb.

Whew! Im exhausted.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for bumping this up, Blue!

Glad you had a successful mother-daughter shopping trip. Malls wipe me out.

As for sleeping...wish I could sleep better, but wake up a lot too. Maybe exercise would help...

And I'll get some this morning, when I help Janice feed! It'll be good to see the horses, & she has a new mare that arrived yesterday: 22 y/o Appy/QH named Shasta.

Should be a nice day, will be good to get out (& away from my "world" for awhile).

Hope I can mount up too! Stress exhaustion has taken its toll, for sure, gotta do something about that...


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, hoping you have an awesome day! Get some pics and tell us all about it when you get home.


----------



## tjtalon

Was a very good day! Too tired & too late now to upload pics to photobucket for here, but got some time on arab Mimi, then switched with Janice & got on her new QH/Appy Shasta.

Nice, very nice. Just needed a plod along "pony ride' & Shasta was obliging (she can do more, way more, but she was very good for what I needed for this day).

Pretty too. Her Appy spots are on her inner thighs, she has black "eyeliner" & some spots barely seen on her coat. She's "mostly white" & very pretty.

J said she was unsure about the Appy part, having had some bad experiences with the breed but "the QH saves her".

Nice horse. Quiet, willing, experienced & smart.

Very tired. Was a very good day. Helped feed first off, I love feeding, it's so peaceful.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone I am back 
I have been really busy lately 

have started riding again I have taking lessons and some trial riding 


will post pictures later


----------



## Blue

*Country Woman*, so glad you found your ORIGINAL over 40's thread.

We lost it at one point awhile back. Most of us assumed it was because of it's size. It just disappeared. Then Maryland Rider started a new one and we all took to that. Then one day, magically, this one reappeared! Weird! But nice to have you back.


----------



## Eole

Country Woman, so glad you're back!
You have been missed.
Happy for you being back in the saddle.
Looking forward to pictures, we always love pictures.

Alone all week taking care of critters, in addition to "real" work. Stable is clean, horses munching on hay, all is peaceful.
Expecting to break all time records in cold tonight: -10C. I wonder if my crocus will survive this.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Amazing Country Woman you have returned.
A 27 month break from us all!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Expecting to break all time records in cold tonight: -10C. I wonder if my crocus will survive this.


Aargh! Spring has to come sometime, even in your part of the world! here, it suddenly feels like October, chilly & rainy. Snow was forecast, then they rescinded that (whew). Supposed to be rainy/chilly all week, so think my new plant will be spending the day indoors (figuring out how to barricade it from the cat, by the bedroom window).:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

HELLO Country Woman!! Ditto on your finding the original, YOURS thread.

So very good to hear from you, looking forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Aargh!
> 
> so think my new plant will be spending the day indoors


A little bit of Pirate in ya, en growin weed in the house are we, Aargh!


----------



## Happy Place

Cold windy day. I went to the barn for a while after work. Now I am home, fire blazing, hot tea and about to dive into a good book for a bit. Feels more like fall than spring!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> A little bit of Pirate in ya, en growin weed in the house are we, Aargh!


Yup, just like the old days...'cept am hoping Timothy won't eat it & I don't plan too...:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Cold windy day. I went to the barn for a while after work. Now I am home, fire blazing, hot tea and about to dive into a good book for a bit. Feels more like fall than spring!


Feels like October here, too...for now! Hot chocolate with dinner is in order...:wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Since the Forum upgrade I can no longer like any posts???
I am on Windows 8.1, go figure!


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone nice to be back


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> Since the Forum upgrade I can no longer like any posts???
> I am on Windows 8.1, go figure!


For once, i can't blame windoze - the issue is def with the forum. seems very few people can use the 'like' feature when using the new view. if you change back to the classic view (menu should be all the way at the very bottom, on the left), you can like things again.


----------



## Country Woman

I am wondering about the carrot game 

its warm one day then cold 

I prefer warm over cold 

its nice to be back


----------



## Blue

*Happy Mother's Day!*


----------

